#ubuntu 2005-02-14
<Stew2> jpwain: Or it's a list of IP's you allow connection from, somewhere in the config
<jpwain> Stew2: Right, that's where I got hung up. Not sure where to look.
<lance_> does the remote client have a firewall that is blocking the outbound ssh
<jpwain> Nope
<Stew2> jpwain: Usually a .conf file in /etc.
<marcin_ant> Error on file:///[myhomefolder] /.evolution/calendar/local/system: Can't save calendar data: Malformed URI
<jpwain> Note this is a totally virgin install of openssh and so I haven't done any configuration
<jpwain> Stew2: I wouldn't have guessed that OpenSSH has that sort of setup (blocking external addresses by default) but i'll checked
<Stew2> jpwain: I don't think I've used open-ssh, just whatever sshd is installed in ubuntu by default.
<marcin_ant> but these entries are saved in calendar - I only need to click Ok on this error message
<jpwain> There is no sshd!
<Stew2> jpwain: So I doubt it's a firewall issue.
<marcin_ant> can anyone help me with this thing?
<Stew2> jpwain: Really. Hmmm. I thought there was one installed by default.
<shock> Error on file:///[myhomefolder] /.evolution/calendar/local/system: Can't save calendar data: Malformed URI <--- bingo I have the very same error
<shock> :(
<lance_> as I recall from my ubuntu install, the ssh client was installed, but not the service.
<Stew2> jpwain: Well, in that case, not the machine I'm on, but it is possible...
<shock> no solution found so far
<jpwain> I hunted around on the Ubuntu website and everything I read instructed to install openssh with apt-get
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get install ssh
<HrdwrBoB> and it works
<jpwain> Right
<Stew2> jpwain: Don't know what I used. I didn't have to configure the sshd though to allow connections from outside the box.
<jpwain> not openssh?
<shock> <marcin_ant> make shure you tell me if you find a solution
<jpwain> Maybe my problem was apt-getting openssh rather than just ssh
<shock> :)
<Stew2> jpwain: I'm using the term sshd generically. I don't know what the daemon service was I installed. It would have been something from synaptic.
<jpwain> Hmm
<marcin_ant> shock: do you have the same problem?
<stephank> Hello. Is it safe to remove ubuntu-base or ubuntu-desktop? I'm trying to uninstall packages like emacs and mdadm which are dependencies apparently.
<shock> yes
<shock> also in calendar
<shock> with appointments
<marcin_ant> yes and with tasks...
<shock> (and my imap folders show up twice in list)
<Stew2> PROBLEM: I got an error from X on this lousy box. It's (EE) Failed to load module "riva128" (module does not exist, 0).
<bob2> Stew2: using hoary?
<Stew2> bob2 Yup.
<Stew2> bob2 Yes I am. :)
<Stew2> bob2 I'm using CTRL ALT F2, got IRSSI running so I can figure it out.
<Stew2> bob2 Or so you can figure it out :)
<Stew2> bob2 I downloaded an ISO last week of Hoary and burnt it. I did a fresh install on this box.
<Stew2> bob2 I ran apt-get update, apt-get upgrade 5 minutes ago.
<marcin_ant> shock: heh and when I'm trying to change something like task's status then it says that "Validation error: completed date is wrong"
<shock> hm
<bob2> then it's probably a bug
<shock> I allready asken in the evolution list
<marcin_ant> shock: even though "Date completed" is None - because for example "Percent complete" is 10%
<shock> weirdness
<shock> evolution is truely *****ed
<shock> :(
<Stew2> bob2 What do I do? Some people suggested running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and I did, though that doesn't solve the problem. I get an dexconf error, unexpected end of file, line 523
<shock> But I absolutely need that application by now
<shock> :(
<shock> maybe I revert back to mutt
<shock> *grml*
<Stew2> bob2 Someone else said it's been fixed, to go for a walk or something. So I went to a friend's house, had a fun time, slept until 1pm and now I'm back.
<TheCan> hi. where is the place to put options for modules in ubuntu?
<Stew2> bob2 They said it should be available today. It was uploaded yesterday ... ?
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<Stew2> I got X running by switching device to "Standard VGA"
<Stew2> Anyone have an idea as to why X comes up with a checkered background and an X for a cursor?
<Stew2> That's the best I've been able to do so far with this Hoary distro.
<marcin_ant> shock: and what about this evolution list - any answer?
<shock> some - I mailed some dude several output files
<shock> today
<shock> havent gotten anything so far
<bob2> Stew2: that means whatever else isn't running
<bob2> ie gnome isn't starting
<pantz_> i am unsucessfully trying to mount a smb share in fstab - anyone able to help me out?
<pantz_> here is my line - //gandalf/share /media/share    smbfs   credentials=/home/pantz/.samba,uid=1000,gid=1000,rw,umask=002,noauto,users       0 0
<jpwain> Stew2: I think I figured out the SSH thing
<jpwain> Stew2: by default Ubuntu's portmapper only listens to localhost, so I believe I have to edit /etc/default/portmap
<bob2> er
<bob2> portmap has nothing to do with ssh
<Stew2> jpwain At some time on that box, I ran an iptables script. I don't know if that opened up those ports, etc or what. Possible.
<Stew2> bob2 Well, dunno what to do. Can I change my sources to warty and run apt-get update?
<TheCan> noone can tell me where to put options for modules in ubuntu? :( i need to pass a certain snd= option to the alsa driver
<jpwain> bob2: is portmap not some network services filter of some sort?
<cavediver> Hi, what's the easisert way to restore grub if my MBR has been corrupt.
<TheCan> cavediver, user grub-install
<snowblink> jpwain: what are you trying to do?
<jpwain> snowblink: To get SSH running (so I can connect from remote locations)
<cavediver> TheCan: from where ? Assuming i have shut down the system.
<TheCan> cavediver, from the command line?
<zazeem> anyone know the other linux os starts with an m, mepicks or something????????
<llamakc> did you install the openssh-server package?
<HrdwrBoB> mepis
<Stew2> Where can I get a sources.list from ftp for Warty so I can take this broken &^ hoary distro and run warty on the box?
<zazeem> thnx!
<zazeem> <3
<jpwain> llamakc: Yes, but I still can't connect from anywhere other than localhost
<snowblink> jpwain: apt-get openssh-server
<cavediver> TheCan: My mistake. If mbr is corrupt and I can't boot my linux-partition
<zazeem> any other good linux versions like ubuntu?
<jpwain> snowblink: I did; still can't connect from rmote locations
<llamakc> is the sshd daemon running?
<snowblink> jpwain: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<jpwain> llamakc: I believe so; ps aux | grep ssh shows sshd
<jpwain> snowblink: I did reboot the machine too
<CAPTAIN_RON> zazeem: Try BeatrIX @ watsky.net
<llamakc> shows your grep and sshd, right?
<zazeem> beatrix?
<CAPTAIN_RON> Yes it is a very trim down ubuntu
<jpwain> llamakc: Yes
<snowblink> jpwain: ssh -vvv yourbox
<TheCan> cavediver, you need to boot externally via grub. like from grub-floppy or cdrom
<lance_> jpwain, what you you get when you enter the comand "netstat -an | grep 22"
<jpwain> lance_: Not sure -- I'm reinstalling Ubuntu now to see if I borked something there :)
<lance_> jpwain: Just out of curiosity
<CAPTAIN_RON> I am using it right now. I used ubuntu to learn on and beatrIX to use
<jpwain> CAPTAIN_RON: Does BeatrIX come with X and Gnome or is it nice and stripped down?
<cavediver> TheCan: I've been looking for how to maka a grub-bootable cdrom but can't find it. Only floppies.
<snowblink> jpwain: where is it stopping?
<jpwain> snowblink: Not stopping; the install went fine both times
<CAPTAIN_RON> X & nome ... you get what ever you want after that
<snowblink> jpwain: ssh -vvv yourbox
<snowblink> jpwain: where is it stopping?
<Cloudchaser> i was just reading about BeatrIX...you like it? CAPTAIN_RON ?
<CAPTAIN_RON> Left out the G
<jpwain> snowblink: I just wasn't able to connect via SSH after installing openssh
<marcin_ant> hmm another problem
<CAPTAIN_RON> I love it
<Cloudchaser> i'm trying out ProMepis at the moment..it has kde and gnome
<Cloudchaser> ubuntu live and gnoppix didn't work too well for me
<snowblink> jpwain: if you're running ssh in debug mode you can't see any output at all?
<marcin_ant> could someone help me and tell how to do gprs connection
<lance_> jpwain: are you installing it as a virutal machine?
<jpwain> lance_: No, just on an old P2 450mhz.
<marcin_ant> with gprs modem connected via usb
<Cloudchaser> the ubuntu live cd's don't seem quit as compatible to my machines i guess
<CAPTAIN_RON> I tried it too ... came back to BeatrIX because it lets you pick what you want.
<jpwain> lance_: Everything else works great and I can ping external hosts etc so I know that's working
<Cloudchaser> i'll have to download that and try it out..i'm trying out alot of them ;)
<Cloudchaser> i'll pick the ones i like best and install them to hd
<marcin_ant> and this connection should be established automatically when pluggin this modem in
<marcin_ant> is this available to do something like this?
<lance_> jpwain: I am curious to know if it is lisetening on port 22.
<CAPTAIN_RON> That is if you do a hdd install. Next version will let you add to the live cd
<Cloudchaser> cool
<jpwain> lance_: I will find out shortly. Reinstalling right now
<Cloudchaser> knoppix is nice too, but just kde
<jpwain> CAPTAIN_RON: How is the hardware support? Same as Ubuntu?
<snowblink> jpwain: why are you reluctant to ssh in debug mode?
<llamakc> snowblink is reinstalling the entire os?
<jpwain> snowblink: I would, but the machine is busy mid-install of Ubuntu
<llamakc> sorry, jpwain.
<jpwain> np
<llamakc> jpwain: why not just purge the files & reinstall openssh-server?
<CAPTAIN_RON> It uses everything that ubuntu has. But it is made up of different distros so it takes the best of all to make it small and fast
<jpwain> llamakc: Because I was silly enough to try a Debian net-inst also... I feel Ubuntu has lots of features (Gnome, OO, etc) that I don't want or need
<zazeem> can i install beatrix like any other os on hardrive ?? or does it need ubuntu?
<llamakc> ahh, so you are reinstalling debian or ubuntu?
<CAPTAIN_RON> Dinner... got to go
<jpwain> llamakc: Reinstalling Ubuntu. The Debian distro didn't support my NIC
<jpwain> BeatrIX sounds pretty sweet though
<llamakc> k
<llamakc> debian's linux26 boot option didn't support your card?
<zazeem> is beatrix easy to use and game compatible for linux games??
<jpwain> I don't know anything about that option
<Stew2> what do I run to pick screen options, resolution, colordepth in X?
<llamakc> man the netinstaller for sarge has that. it installs a 2.6 kernel
<llamakc> oh well, ubuntu will be fine
<llamakc> just apt-get remove whatcha don't want
<jpwain> I tried Debian net-inst because I wanted a more paired-down system... but with hardware support
<Stew2> I've already run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. It quits normally (I think) after writing DRI files.
<jpwain> Stew2: Just edit the config files manually
<snowblink> Stew2: vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stew2> jpwain: Isn't there some app to run that asks me ? I've already tried editing xorg.conf manually. I don't seem to get anywhere.
<jerM`needclan> yo, i need help. i just downloaded ubuntu, and since im so rusty right now, i need help figuring what to burn to get this .iso CD correctly.
<llamakc> what os you on jerM
<jpwain> jerM`needclan: Any CD burning app will work. What OS do you run right now?
<Stew2> I know there's a non-manual way to do it. I'm not a masochist on a diet.
<zazeem> needclan u burn the iso....
<zazeem> open nero
<jerM`needclan> well im on XP right now, but im gonna burn the iso CD and install it on my old eMachine computer that has knoppix-std on it
<zazeem> burn imasge
<zazeem> select file
<jpwain> Stew2: Not sure. I thought Ubuntu comes with Xfree86, not x.org
<jerM`needclan> wait
<snowblink> jpwain: hoary does
<jerM`needclan> zazeem
<llamakc> nah hoary has xorg
<zazeem> ?
<bitfoo> :O
* necromancer_ NP: The 69 Eyes -Feel Berlin-
<defile> jpwain, Warty does, Hoary doesn't
<bitfoo> i must...speed up ubuntu :|
<jpwain> Which has what now?
<Stew2> so what's the command to do a total configuration of the xserver part?
<jpwain> Warty has x.org?
<snowblink> defile: hedgehog yes, warthog no
<jerM`needclan> its that the download made it file.rar so....it through me off, do i just burn it as image in nero or do i extract the files out of the .rar and then burn them as a image?
<zazeem> warty has free86
<llamakc> Stew2: if you run startx from the command line, what fails?
<Stew2> llmakc I've said it before so many lines back... lemme see if I can find it.
<llamakc> sorry, just woke up
<Stew2> PROBLEM: I got an error from X on this lousy box. It's (EE) Failed to load module "riva128" (module does not exist, 0).
<snowblink> jerM`needclan: burn the image of the ISO
<llamakc> ok what card does lspci -v say you have?
<Stew2> llamakc Well, I know it has an integrated Riva128 AGP on the motherboard.
<llamakc> try the ati driver?
<Stew2> llamakc It doesn't seem to indicate what I have..
<Crane> Hello
<Stew2> llamakc Uh, it's an NVIDIA card. Not ati.
<llamakc> DOH
<llamakc> sorry
<Crane> Do you guys feel hoary is stabe enough for server use?
<kbrooks> no.
<llamakc> tried the "nv" driver
<Stew2> llamakc Riva128's came out right before the TNT.
<Crane> kbrooks, no to me?
<Stew2> llamakc: What's the configuration program to run from the shell?
<llamakc> xorgcfg
<kbrooks> Crane, yeah
<llamakc> but you can easily just edit that line. its one line to change
<zazeem> does beatrix have synaptic package installer?
<Crane> Thats what I thought too, just wanted to get other opinions
<zazeem>  does beatrix have synaptic package installer?
<jpwain> Can Beatrix be installed without X/Gnome is the question
<Crane> Don't know
<zazeem> who cares its good :P
<llamakc> Stew2: I see the riva128.o module in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers
<Stew2> Failed to load module riva128. Module does not exist (EE)
<Crane> Seem like you could
<Crane> then remove gnome
<Stew2> llamakc well, riva128.o is there.
<llamakc> Stew2: ls /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers | grep riva
<llamakc> post lspci -v to #flood
<zazeem> mepis  is awesome. try it omg
<llamakc> Stew2: the nv driver failed too?
<Crane> mepis crashed hard on quake3
<Stew2> llamakc Wish I could. Since this hoary ISO crapped out I've just two shells running.
<zazeem> what about enemy territory?????
<zazeem> runs on new q3 engine
<Stew2> llamakc I guess. It keeps saying it needs the riva128 driver and it can't find it.
<Stew2> llamakc Is there a way to downgrade to warty?
<llamakc> yep
<Stew2> llamakc I don't have a disk.
<zazeem> ubuntu crashes q3 and et :/
<Crane> don't know about that I gave up trying
<zazeem> and rtcw
<Crane> ubuntu run q3 great
<zazeem> wtf wish it did for me
<zazeem> whats ur card?>
<zazeem> nvidia fx 5200?
<Crane> yep
<Stew2> llamakc I'm throwing this Hoary ISO disk in the trash.
<zazeem> lol same
<Crane> OS: Linux 2.6.8.1-4-386 | CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) @ 1662.752 MHz | MemTotal: 906736 kB | Audio:  | Video:  | (eth0) Data Sent: 284963857 (271.7 MiB) | (eth0) Data Recivied: 2539791702 (2.3 GiB)
<Crane> | Uptime: days | Load Average (15 Mins.): 0%
<llamakc> don't you need to comment out GLcore and dri in the Load section?
<Crane> dnag didn't show it
<Crane> yep
<Crane> I play quake3 every night
<llamakc> Stew2: do this lspci -v | grep NV
<zazeem> lol
<Crane> some enemy territory and urban terror
<zazeem> crane try enemy territory
<zazeem> its free kicks super ass
<zazeem> like q3 but better imo
<Crane> LOL
<zazeem> ww2 action :)
<zazeem> lol
<Crane> It's good just a little slower
<Crane> slower game play
<zazeem> i like it sooo much
<Gunlance> Hello All
<Stew2> llamakc Successfully deposited hoary disk where it belongs: In the trash.
<zazeem> crane
<zazeem> didu try et on ubuntu?
<Crane> what kind of errors doyou get from quake3
<Crane> yes?
<Crane> zazeem, yes
<zazeem> i get umm
<zazeem> hold on
<llamakc> Stew2 gave up
<zazeem> crane, http://www.linuxcompatible.org/thread30981-1.html
<jpwain> llamakc: So I should do "
<zazeem> run as root same prob LOL
<jpwain> apt-get install openssh-server
<zazeem> i think
<zazeem> how would u run et as root?
<zazeem> sudo et?
<llamakc> jpwain: yep
<jpwain> Ok
<hybrid> hello
<mebaran151> anybody know a good Evolution replacement
<hybrid> does anyone know of a good rss reader for ubuntu
<mebaran151> I am on AMD64 and Evolution is sort of dead
<bob2> mebaran151: there isn't one
<bob2> mebaran151: if it's broken, file a bug
<mebaran151> it cant handle its floats
<mebaran151> the bug has been filed
<mebaran151> it is a pretty awful bug
<hybrid> mebaran151: mozilla thunderbird
<mebaran151> when you start it up, it automatically generates a floats an exception
<mebaran151> I need a contact manager
<mebaran151> I dont really care about integration
<eruin> evolution is just a tad too monolithic for my taste
<eruin> thunderbird has an address book atleast
<mebaran151> except I dont want it to rely on qt
<mebaran151> KDE has a fine suite
<hybrid> eruin: yea it is real nice
<mebaran151> but it is too huge
<eruin> I might just be shot for this, but kde is too windowsish for me
<mebaran151> I dont want the whole of the kde dependencies
<mebaran151> KDE is too big; I like XFCE
<mebaran151> it is gnome but tiny
<mebaran151> I like tiny
<hybrid> lol
<eruin> xfce is juuust too smallish for me
<eruin> gnome is a biiiiiit too big
<hybrid> lmao
<TheCan> i find xfce not faster than gnome
<eruin> so I use gnome :)
<llamakc> jpwain: server working now?
<eruin> I find myself using nautilus when in xfce anyway
<eruin> since the xfce filemanger is horrid
<mebaran151> it isnt so bad
<eruin> manager*
<mebaran151> it does what I need it to do
<TheCan> rox works fine in xfce i suppose
<mebaran151> I tend to use xterm
<mebaran151> anyway
<eruin> it's like your typical kde app
<eruin> buttons ALL OVER
<mebaran151> for all that sort of thing
<eruin> gnome w/xfwm h ere
<eruin> and aterm
<eruin> :-)
<lance_> jwain: whats the good word?
<jpwain> llamakc: Yes! It's working. My local machine has the wrong RSA key cached now though
<llamakc> heh, delete it and you are good to go
<llamakc> now start using ssh-keys!
<jpwain> Just delete it from ~/.ssh/known_hosts ?
<llamakc> that particular line, yep.
<snowblink> mebaran151: mutt?
<hybrid> is hoary hedgehog availiable for ppc yet
<zazeem> how do u get hoary is it just a upgrade?
<jpwain> llamakc: Sweet! It's working. What is ssh-keys ?
<llamakc> lemme get you a link
<zazeem> :D
<llamakc> http://www.arches.uga.edu/~pkeck/ssh/
<TheCan> i am using some package from hoary. is there some way to get back to the warthy version of it?
<TheCan> so to say, downgrade?
<hybrid> zazeem: ?
<llamakc> i connect from my desktop to my server with keys lanside only
<jpwain> Hmm
<zazeem> ?
<llamakc> so when i ssh from desktop to server with ssh server, the key does authentication and i don't got to type no stinkin pw
<snowblink> jpwain: then onto ssh-agent
<jpwain> llamakc: Pretty much the only thing I'll be using this Ubuntu box for is an SSH tunnel... so with ssh-keys I could just start something like [ssh -D 8888 hostname.com]  and boom, it'll go without me needing to enter a password?
<jpwain> ahhh
<llamakc> that is possible, yep
<link> hey guys
<llamakc> you put your id_dsa.pub appended to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<jpwain> I see
<llamakc> makes scp'ing files easy peasy
<Crane> hello
<link> does anyone know what the libvga deb package is offhand
<link> aptitude under libraries
<link> i looked and couldnt find it there
<jpwain> snowblink: I see there's an app for OS X (which I'm using here) called SSH Agent that appears to manage ssh-keys and such. Is that what you meant?
<link> i dont really like that program, where would i go to find such things as these libraries
<jpwain> Also how do I change the runlevel in ubuntu so X doesn't start?
<Dreamer3> jpwain: have you tried the forms?
<Dreamer3> forums?
<jpwain> Looking now
<snowblink> jpwain: dunno on mac os x
<link> where would i go to find libraries to download
<link> i know this is such a noob question but damn
<Dreamer3> link: why do you need this libvga?
<link> =o) fer a game
<link> quake one to be exact
<dud> isnt that libsvga?
<link> it says /fuhquake.svga: error while loading shared libraries: libvga.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<link> yeah i guess os
<link> so
<llamakc> well i dunno if ubuntu has a web front for package content searching or if synaptic does it
<Gunlance> I was just wondering..is there like an automatic updater for Ubuntu? Because I looked on the site and didn't really see a place to dl updates.
<llamakc> but debian has package searching online
<llamakc> and the package is svgalib1
<link> ahhh yeah the debian site duh. should have thought of that
<link> cool
<seth_ubuntu> hey
<LinuxJones> Gunlance, in Hoary there is one, then there is always apt-get + cron
<dud> you could use apt-cache search string
<seth_ubuntu> Has anyone had any luck playing shn "music files" with ubuntu
* Dreamer3 wonders wtl shn in
<Dreamer3> is
<Gunlance> Yeah..this machine is to old to run hoary all that well and this is my second day with a Linux OS lol so i have no idea what you mean by "apt-get + cron" that like a command for the terminal
<JoaoMarcus> Is config_net_radio enabled always disabled in ubuntu kernels?
<LinuxJones> Gunlance, 1 sec I will get you a link
<Gunlance> (I am on i386 Warty 4.10 install)
<JoaoMarcus> ops
<JoaoMarcus> enabled always disabled -> always disalbed
<raydogg> does k3b require kde ?
* jpwain Why are there 4 filtered ports open on a stock Ubuntu install?
<Riddell> raydogg: no, only kdelibs
<raydogg> cool
<jpwain> 22/tcp   open     ssh
<jpwain> 81/tcp   filtered hosts2-ns
<jpwain> 3128/tcp filtered squid-http
<raydogg> is that what most ubuntu users would use ?
<jpwain> 3141/tcp filtered vmodem
<jpwain> 6969/tcp filtered acmsoda
<thenuke> Gunlance: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/  great guide for newbies and others
<JoaoMarcus> I guess I will have to get the whole kernel source just to compile CONFIG_NET_RADIO into it
<raydogg> Riddell, is that what most ubuntu users use ?
<link> yeah i found it
<LinuxJones> Gunlance, >> http://ubuntuguide.org/#autoupdate << you should read the whole guide BTW lots of great stuff :)
<Riddell> raydogg: seems to be
<thenuke> Gunlance: there is also manua / automagic updating in the first sections
<raydogg> k
<link> in aptitude under libraries libsvga1
<thenuke> Gunlance: you can do that manual updating also within the gui, look for synaptic somewhere in the menus
<Dreamer3> anyone here a former gentoo user?
<Gunlance> You talking about the unofficial guide 4.10? Or is there one that came with the OS somewhere
<hybrid> can you apt-get to mono or dotgnu?
<kbrooks> How do I configure apache
<thenuke> http://www.ubuntuguide.org  states, Unofficial Ubuntu 4.10 Starter Guide
<thenuke> kbrooks: apache should have good documents with it
<llamakc> hybrid: you can apt-cache search for it
<JoaoMarcus> DId anyone here have wireless enabled in warty?
<pvh> Is dexconf broken?
<Xirdneh> anyone knows where i can find zlib1g 1.2.1.1-3, cant find it! damn
<link> ok now its askin me fer libz.so
<mebaran151> Dreamer3: I am
<Dreamer3> mebaran151: happier?
<mebaran151> Uh
<mebaran151> I never quite got Gentoo to work right
<mebaran151> Ubuntu
<mebaran151> had a different set of problems
<Dreamer3> well, how's ubuntu...?
<mebaran151> Gentoo was a bit too hardcore
<toresbe> Gentoo isn't hardcore
<toresbe> it's just... stupid
<mebaran151> Ubuntu is like Debian except with a bit more cohessiveness
<mebaran151> Gentoo is hardcore too me
<Dreamer3> mebaran151: *nods*
<Dreamer3> toresbe: depends on what you want to learn :) it _taught_ me a lot
<toresbe> true, that (The debian thing)
<toresbe> Dreamer3: Pff.
<mebaran151> because you have to do everything
<Dreamer3> toresbe: i finally go tired of the endless download/compile/download routine though
<Dreamer3> mebaran151: i'd so LFS once if i ever had the time :)
<mebaran151> Dreamer3: I learned alot too
<toresbe> Dreamer3: I doubt that... but I don't have time right now ;)
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> Gentoo was a bit to intermediate
<mebaran151> if I wanted to compile anything
* necromancer_ NOtte a tutti
<mebaran151> I might as well use LFS
<Dreamer3> mebaran151: oh come on, gentoo is NOT LFS :)
<mebaran151> it isnt
<link> do you think its refering to libzvt2.0-0
<mebaran151> it is just very time consuming
<mebaran151> LFS is very very very hardcore
<mebaran151> Gentoo was my first distro
<mebaran151> which was a stupid way to start
<mebaran151> which might be why it seems hardcore to me
<Dreamer3> mebaran151: gentoo was the first distro i stuck with more than 2 weeks :)
<mebaran151> heheh
<mebaran151> Dreamer3: only because that was the compile time :)
<Dreamer3> but i came in with a lot of windows sys admin experience and a lot of bad experience with Redhat and others
<Dreamer3> mebaran151: nah, took 2 or 3 days (going slow) to get it all setup to my liking
<mebaran151> Dreamer3: yeah
<PuGz> i just updated to the latest version of alsa-base and alsa-utils... where has the alsaconf script gone?
<mebaran151> it isnt that long true
<PuGz> my sound does not work corrently
<mebaran151> but I ended up stabilizing on Debian
<mebaran151> Really Debian
<mebaran151> the Debian that everyone said was incredibly hard to install
<Dreamer3> mebaran151: what a joke
<Dreamer3> mebaran151: i don't know of anything easier to install than Debian
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I know
<Dreamer3> mebaran151: provided you can do partitioning and stuff
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran151: that's really a hangup from the days of old
<pvh> mebaran151: a live cd
<mebaran151> yeah
<pvh> mebaran151: installation is a physical process. :)
<mebaran151> I dont know what they were talking about
<mebaran151> I had no trouble
<pvh> Why might my ncurses programs look like they're printing to the wrong terminal type?
<mebaran151> I am wondering why all my wxwidgets programs still rely on the old wxwidgets
<mebaran151> it is so annoying
<mebaran151> I want the nice GTK 2.0, gtk 1.2 was such ugly
<hybrid> i installed ubuntu b/c it was the quickest thing i could get on ppc
<hybrid> and i like it
<mebaran151> Ubuntu is nice
<mebaran151> I also like the fact
<mebaran151> that if I ever want to get involved
<dbt`veritas> hybrid: are you on a pb?
<mebaran151> they have small teams
<hybrid> dbt`veritas: no an ibook
<mebaran151> but MacOS is so pretty ;)
<mebaran151> I like the MacOS
<mebaran151> it is looks nice
<hybrid> NO WAY
<mebaran151> it does
<mebaran151> it looks really nice
<mebaran151> everything vectorized
<mebaran151> but I have never really used it
<davix> how can i change my ubuntu kernel?
<mebaran151> I am on PC
<mebaran151> davix: install a new one
* Dreamer3 nods
<hybrid> mebaran: loox are decieving it has like a limited unix enviroment
<mebaran151> well I never got in the deep recesses
<davix> mebaran151, ok, and what about viewing my kernel error log?
<timlinux> Another thing I wanted to know is what package to install to get skype 1.0.x to work - I get this error on start:aps02ts@ubuntu:~ $ skype
<timlinux> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mebaran151> davix: all the logs in /var/log
<snoopdogg> i need help?
<mebaran151> named pretty easily
<mebaran151> to figure out
<mebaran151> but also
<hybrid> mebaran: i wanted to learn unix so i got os x but it didnt teach me much so thats why i am at ubuntu
<mebaran151> you can run dmesg for boot mesgs
<snowblink> timlinux: did you download the static version?
<hypa7ia> hybrid: that's exactly what i did too :-)
<timlinux> snowblink not I followed hints on ubuntu forum - using alien to convert rpm to deb
<hybrid> nd i put ubuntu on here b/c my said i wasnt elite enuff to
<hybrid> hypa7ia: kewl
<snoopdogg> i need help?
<hybrid> ...
<davix> what do these lines say: Feb  1 02:07:22 Lenna kernel: acpi: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_unregister_performance
<davix> Feb  1 02:07:22 Lenna kernel: acpi: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_register_performance
<davix> ?
<snowblink> timlinux: follow the ubuntuguide (but get the newer skype)
<LinuxJones> timlinux, that's some xscreensaver library
<Gunlance> ok wow that was fun...so i followed the guide and stuff but how does it autoupdate?
<timlinux> snowblink, what is the url for that? I thought I was following ubuntu guide when I did it first time :-(
<timlinux> LinuxJones, oh? hrmm...
<snowblink> timlinux: see topic
<mebaran151> just use the skype tarball
<mebaran151> it is more generic
<timlinux> heh ok sorry missed htat
<mebaran151> and you can take it static if you like
<mebaran151> but I cant use it anymore
<mebaran151> on AMD64
<mebaran151> in a pure AMD64 environment
<timlinux> ok will do
<Jezechelle> can anyone point me in the direction of an fstab tutorial?
<mebaran151> man fstab
<davix> Feb  1 02:07:22 Lenna kernel: acpi: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_register_performance?
<mebaran151> davix: I get those, too.  I am no expert, but I think that it is not a big deal, just the kernel cant load that command to the ACPI
<Gwildor> hello?
<mebaran151> kind of like the unsupported feature list so it can keep track
<ivan> some one knows how can i see the ssh connection to my computer...and info about this?
<Gwildor> i am looking for the absolute lightest .avi player
<ivan> connections
<davix> mebaran151, what does it mean, that i have no acpi or that its malfunctioning?
<jasonf> whenever I load my ubuntu, it takes about 15 seconds for grub to come up (it says "grub, loading stage 2" and stays there for 15 seconds before I get a menu)
<jasonf> any ideas on how to speed it up?
<jerM`needclan> (18:18:38) (jerM`needclan) hey
<jerM`needclan> (18:18:48) (jerM`needclan) i just burned the iso and loaded up emachine
<jerM`needclan> (18:18:57) (jerM`needclan) i couldnt get comp to boot with so cd
<jerM`needclan> (18:19:07) (jerM`needclan) so i put in knoppix cd and its loading u now
<jerM`needclan> (18:19:27) (jerM`needclan) when i get on knoppix, i doubt if i put in the ubuntu cd in, it would auto-detect it and install :/
<jerM`needclan> (18:19:31) (jerM`needclan) what should i do
<jasonf> fl00d
<jerM`needclan> no, didnt want to retype
<jasonf> that's still 6 lines with no break.
<Gwildor> same thing
<jerM`needclan> my ba then
<dbt`veritas> jerM: you own
* Dreamer3 wonders why that'd couldn't be one line
<jerM`needclan> i burned upuntu
* Dreamer3 shrugs.
* Dreamer3 laughs
<jerM`needclan> and need to know how to get it to install on Knoppix
<pvh> Are the ATI drivers that come with Ubuntu hoary working?
<Gwildor> umm, that really doesnt make sence
<Dreamer3> jerM`needclan: why won't the ubuntu cd boot?
<PuGz> why doesnt alsaconf come with the latest version of alsa-utils? how am i supposed to set up my alsa?
<Dreamer3> PuGz: dunno, try looking at changelogs?
<jerM`needclan> Dreamer3: cause i have to use a knoppix CD to boot to get onto anything :(
<Dreamer3> jerM`needclan: and why doesn't the ubuntu cd boot?
<Gwildor> ubuntu will install OVER knoppix, actually, it will remove everything related to knoppix, unless you left yourself enuff room
<jerM`needclan> when i turn ont he other comp it looks for Floppy or CD and if neither are the knoppix boot, it doesnt do anything until Press Any Key
<jerM`needclan> iono
<Dreamer3> jerM`needclan: then you burned a bad ubunut cd...
<jerM`needclan> let me restart cause it being gay and not opening cdrom right now lol
<Gwildor> i am looking for the absolute lightest .avi player
<jerM`needclan> so i cant get ubuntu cd in at all LOL
<Dreamer3> jerM`needclan: or your cdrom is crap
<jerM`needclan> brb
<PuGz> Dreamer3, cheers
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<lyy> i'm logged in as root, but want to read a mozilla profile from another user's profile. How do i do this?
<Dreamer3> lyy: ? that's kinda vague
<piratePenguin> how do I get drivers for my lexmark p707 printer? Its not listed on http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi :s
<Dreamer3> or maybe it's too specfic... *head spins*
<hypa7ia> lyy: ln /root/.mozilla /home/<user>/.mozilla might work
<lyy> Dreamer3: hmm
* Dreamer3 isn't feeling well
* hypa7ia offers Dreamer3 some tea
<jerM`needclan> why are you talking in 3rd person :-/
<Dreamer3> hypa7ia: thanks
<lyy> Dreamer3: no, thta's not what i dead in mind
<jerM`needclan> lol
<lyy> Dreamer3: want to go about it in a fashion such thta i become that user in a way
* Dreamer3 idesn't talking in third person
<Dreamer3> lyy: just be that user and quit using root to run mozilla
<Dreamer3> lyy: that's bad
<lyy> Dreamer3: i guess you don't know
* Dreamer3 laughs
<lyy> 16:41  * Dreamer3 laughs
<Dreamer3> if i didn't i wouldn't tell until i understdoo that was a good idea what you're doing
* Dreamer3 doesn't try and promote bad security with friends, strangers ro clients.
<rellik> arg....  when I plug my ipod into the computer why doesn't it do anything?  it used to put the device /dev/sda and put stuff into syslog..  now it doesn't seem to do anything :(
<jasonf> whenever I load my ubuntu, it takes about 15 seconds for grub to come up (it says "grub, loading stage 1.5" and stays there for 15 seconds before I get a menu) -- any idea on how to speed it up?
<snowblink> rellik: do you have all the modules loaded?
<Dreamer3> jasonf: weird
<rellik> snowblink, far as I know..  I haven't changed anything I think since it used to work
<davix> what good mp3 player can i install to ubuntu?
<Rocha> davix, ubuntu already has rhythmbox
<Rocha> Very good music player
<davix> it dosent support mp3s
<JeRM> goddamnit
<JeRM> emachine is being gay now
<Rocha> davix, yes it does
<JeRM> wont let me open CDrom when booted
<davix> why do i get this error whenever i load the synaptic package manager: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)?
<Rocha> davix, let me help you...
<davix> please do Rocha
<davix> i would appriciate it much :)
<Rocha> davix, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Rocha> bookmark that website please
<JeRM> i need a closepin to manually open my cdrom lol
<Rocha> Everytime you have any question, search that site.
<goldfish> I have installed ubuntu recently and when it boots up it is just freezing at the cream screen, no logon appears or anything, I can boot into recover mode but not full mode, I am completely new to linux and I have no idea what to do.
<davix> Rocha, you were sending me to rtfm the nice way, werent you?
<Rocha> davix, nop
<hypa7ia> goldfish: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<jirwin> hello
<davix> Rocha, :)
<snowblink> rellik: try restarting hotplug
<Rocha> davix, just bookmark it because most of your questions are answered there.
<goldfish> hypa7ia: nvidia geforce 5550 128 mb
<jirwin> I was wondering how I could change, or even better update firefox to version 1.0?
<Rocha> davix, use synaptic to install libmad
<jirwin> I couldn't get it to quite work with synaptic
<goldfish> I ran the live cd and that worked fine.
<Rocha> davix, the codecs for mp3
<Rocha> you can't play mp3 in ubuntu because it's a proprietary sound format
<mebaran151> why is mad better than mgp123
<Rocha> davix, add the universe, and multiverse repositories too
<davix> Rocha, synaptic gives me this error: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory). i think it started when i checked the universe boxes
<Rocha> Hmmm, strange
<snowblink> davix: sudo apt-get update
<Rocha> davix, reload the package list
<hypa7ia> goldfish: the warty livecd and install cd's are completely different.  what stage of the boot process does it stop at?
<Rocha> davix, that option is on the menu bar somewhere i think
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<Rocha> davix, "reload package list"
<davix> i did it from terminal
<davix> like snow said
<goldfish> hypa7ia: ah k, well everything boots up fine, no errors, then the cream screen pops up, and it freezes there, the ubuntu logo or nothing pops up.
<davix> its working
<jirwin> how can I update firefox to 1.0?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<stuNNed> jirwin: use *unstable* backports, i don't recommend it.
<rellik> snowblink, no luck (I'
<rellik> snowblink, no luck (I've even rebooted the dang machine)
<hypa7ia> goldfish: afraid i can't help you with that :-/
<goldfish> hypa7ia: np, cheers
<goldfish> guess i'll just smash up my machine
<jirwin> stuNNed, can I change my default browser than?
<snowblink> rellik: is it definitely not mounting? Does the iPod say disconnect OK straight away?
<jirwin> stuNNed, I found preferred applications under desktop prefs, but that didn't have any effect
<stuNNed> jirwin: sure, i think epiphany is avail, which is nice, or mozilla greater
<rellik> snowblink, it isn't even close to mounting...  hotplug isn't even making a dev (/dev/sda) for it..  and the ipod screen never shows that it has connected to a computer..
<jirwin> but you wouldn't even recommend downloading the latest version of firefox, and running it that way?
<davix> Rocha, i have to be stupied, i swear. i just install libmad (actually reinstalled, just in case) and yet the music player says it lacks plugins to play mp3s
<shock> actually i am running a complete hoary system *g*
<shock> am happy with it... minor glitches are to be expec ted and do happen, though
<shock> @jirwin
<robodex> hello
<shock> hoi
<jirwin> shock, ???
<robodex> I've got a silly ubuntu/wine-related question... has anyone successfully gotten nero (or CloneCD) to work under wine? =\
<hypa7ia> hoo boy i doubt it
<robodex> I need something that burns .ccd and .bin files
<hypa7ia> oooh
<hypa7ia> there is a way to do that
<hypa7ia> .cue you mean, right?
<robodex> err yeah
<robodex> .cue (.bin) and .ccd (.img) files
<Rocha> davix, let me check what packages do you need
<rellik> robodex, for bin/cue I've always converted to iso...  (yeah it sucks)
<robodex> heh, doesn't work for the media I'm burning to
<robodex> err
<robodex> I worded that wrong
<snowblink> rellik: sorry can't help more. I'm using a 2G iPod Firewire.
<robodex> just doesn't work :X
<rellik> snowblink, k, thanks anyway :)
<robodex> converted/burned it fine, but CD didn't work after burning
<rellik> robodex, you can convert bin/cue to iso, then use any linux CDR program to write it to CD
<rellik> ah
<robodex> yeah
<hypa7ia> http://he.fi/bchunk/
<robodex> it's a playstation game :X
<moyogo> er....
<moyogo> i'm getting this nasty bug when i swith my mouse to left-handed
<hypa7ia> robodex: sudp apt-get install bchunk
<davix> tnx Rocha
<socomm> You guys know any repo that has xfce 4.2.0?
<Rocha> davix, it's "gstreamer-mad" that you need, not just libmad, sorry
<Rocha> ubuntu uses gstreamer by default, instead of xine
<robodex> socomm: there's a howto on the forum that will install it... it's very helpful, I'm running xfce atm :p
<socomm> robodex: Link?
<lavigj> hey guys, quick input... I just put reiser on a 250GB harddrive, is it normal for the formatting to take 17GB?
<robodex> lemme find it
<socomm> robodex: Okay, thanks.
<wk1989> hi
<wk1989> can anyone here get VLC to play a wmv file?
<aethyr> lavigj: you're probably just victim of HDD manufacturer's number-game
<goldfish> lavigj: i got a 200 wd drive and the formatting took 14gb
<socomm> wk1989: You'll need the win32 codecs.
<wk1989> I have the win32 codec
<lavigj> aethyr: could be. goldfish ok, I wasn't sure for reiser how much was normal. if this was a windows fs I would not even think twice
<pvh> Is there somewhere I can find the list of current bugs in Hoary?
<aethyr> i.e. it's 250,000,000,000 bytes, which is really 250,000,000,000/1024 GB
<robodex> hmm I guess I'll try binchunk
<socomm> pvh: bugzilla
<lavigj> aethyr: yeah, I follow what you meant
<HrdwrBoB> goldfish: 'formtting' ?
<wk1989> but there's only audio, no video
<HrdwrBoB> goldfish: the 200gb drive is not 200gbv
<socomm> pvh: bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org
<help> hey guys whats a good refresh
<robodex> socomm: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12812
<HrdwrBoB> goldfish: you have been deceived by the hard drive manufacturer
<lavigj> aethyr: I could check to be sure, I just wondered if that sounded feasible
<help> to set in xconfig
<help> its low now i set it low
<LinuxJones> help, 70+ vetical refresh is ok
<help> how do i set higher??
<help> ?
<help> k
<davix> that is it! i give up
<davix> no mp3s on ubuntu for me
<davix> :(
<socomm> robodex: Thanks, I really appreciate it.
<wk1989> socom:
<link_> yeah me neither
<lavigj> aethyr: actually, fdisk shows it as being 250059350016 bytes. :)
<LinuxJones> davix, did you check the www.ubuntuguide.org  site ?
<HrdwrBoB> davix: sudo apt-get install gstramer0.8-mad
<robodex> np
<davix> i did
<lavigj> aethyr: goldfish - thanks for your input though.
<wk1989> i extraced the codec to /usr/lib/win32
<wk1989> but it doesn't work
<aethyr> lavigj: which means it should be (according to my calculations) 244141 MB, a difference of ~16+ GB
<help> linuxjones, this is what i have and my screen looks strange...ection "Monitor"
<help> 	Identifier	"SAMTRON"
<help> 	HorizSync	43-86
<help> 	VertRefresh	70-85
<help> 	Option		"DPMS"
<froust> Has anyone sucessfully got the ati drivers working in amd64/hoary?
<lavigj> aethyr: ah, inded you are right. :: shrugs :: it is still a massive drive. good to know that reiser is not that inefficient
<mike_douglas> Any been able to ghost Ubuntu with Norton Ghost? I tried to restore an image and Grub won't start
<help> linuxjones?
<socomm> help: You should check what refresh rates your monitor supports.
<help> how
<LinuxJones> help, use www.pastebin.ca then post the link :) That seems to look ok
<help> ?
<help> no it looks horible lines running up
<stpere> hi
<help> was at like 160 lol
<help> how do i see what my monitor supports
<help> ?
<stpere> is there any custom duties on the free CD shipping?
<lavigj> aethyr: actually, it woudl be 233GB, which is what df-h is showing
<lavigj> aethyr: thanks though
<lavigj> aethyr: you reminded me of the right place to check
<LinuxJones> help, you can check the maual or google and do a search
<help> ?
<help> manual?
<davix> oh ok
<LinuxJones> help, yeah for your monitor
<help> how do i reset to defauly cfg?
<davix> now i read the f*cking manual
<davix> and i did what it said
<help> whats your s set to linux?
<aethyr> lavigj: sorry, my math = suck ;)   you get the idea
<link_> hey guys do you know what libz.so
<mebaran151> vlc doesnt use the w32codecs
<mebaran151> you have to use xine or something
<lavigj> aethyr: actually your math was right on. when you take it one more /1024 for the GB you get 232.88
<LinuxJones> help, did you edit the file manually ?
<lavigj> aethyr: thanks for reminding me of that though
<help> ya
<lavigj> aethyr: you were righ ton what the deal was
<mebaran151> can I convert ext3 to reiserfs safely
<mebaran151> or reiser4
<help> can i just reinstall nvidia drivers?
<help> will that reset it?
<link_> is it comes up when i try and run fahquake
<link_> some library somewhere not found
<LinuxJones> help, look in the /etc/X11/ directory and see if there is an XF86Config-4 file with a ~ at the end that's hopefully a backup
<davix> great thing about linux, now it's playing, but i can't hear any sounds at all, even crackling would do for me.
<help> k lol
<stpere> someone know?
<HrdwrBoB> davix: run alsamixer
<help> ya theres on e that says backup
<HrdwrBoB> ensure the main and pcm are nto muted
<HrdwrBoB> using 'm'
<help> how do i apply?
<robodex> anyway, another question: are there any other window managers that work well with ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> help, so the file is there ?
<HrdwrBoB> robodex: any you like
<robodex> I'm trying to find the best one for me... so far it's xfce
<help> yes it doesnt hace a ~
<mebaran151> robodex: probably blackbox and icewm
<help> but says backup at end
<mebaran151> or anything
<mebaran151> oh help
<socomm> link_: zlib
<mebaran151> just change it
<robodex> I think I'm going to try icewm
<help> ?
<mebaran151> I didnt like icewm
<help> what
<mebaran151> as much as I like XFCE
<socomm> link_: Look it up on your favorite search engine.
<link_> ok thats zlibc right
<link_> im looking on the debian page
<help> how do i apply the default one linuxjones?
<LinuxJones> help, ok type mv /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/XF86Config-4-MyBackup
<link_> or zlib1g
<socomm> http://www.gzip.org/zlib/
<davix> HrdwrBoB, alsa is runing, i think
<JeRM> omg i need so much help
<robodex> gonna go play playstation games, cya later
<JeRM> i have burned ubuntu to cd as iso
<socomm> link_: Should be one of those.
<JeRM> but ont he computer it has Knoppix
<robodex> wow I didn't realize xchat did /amsg accross tabs...
<robodex> oh well
<robodex> bye
<JeRM> and all of a sudden that computer is being gay and wont oen cdrom, so i cant get the ubuntu CD in it since i have to use the cdrom to boot into knoppix
<LinuxJones> help, then do type mv /etc/X11/XF86Config-4-backup (or whatever the backup file name actually is) /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<rellik> I'm having problems with hotplug/usb/kernel/??? this is from my dmesg: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ylrNuc50.html...  2 of my USB things work but the 3rd (ipod) doesn't ...  any ideas as to what to do?
<hypa7ia> JeRM: try a paperclip
<yaarg> hi everyone
<davix> HrdwrBoB, how do i know if alsa is runing?
<rapha> Yo!
<rapha> If I want to try out Hoary, which CD image should I download?
<zazeem> linuxjones, that just killed ubuntu :'(
<zazeem> im in win now
<zazeem> now i can only be in console :(
<LinuxJones> zazeem, what ?
<zazeem> how do i load the x86free-4 cfg? or wtvr
<zazeem> that cmd u gave me killed it
<zazeem> i cant login to any colored stuff just in console :(
<zazeem> no screens lol
<zazeem> ny way to load last one
<zazeem> ??
<zazeem> or get x86 again
<LinuxJones> zazeem, what does ls /etc/X11/XF86Config* output ?
<zazeem> or do i have to reinstall?
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> umm dunno....?
<zazeem> im in windows atm
<LinuxJones> zazeem, type it in console
<LinuxJones> zazeem, argh
<zazeem> k anything else to type?
<zazeem> ill write down
<zazeem> ls /etc/X11/XF86Config*?
<HrdwrBoB> davix: if alsamixer works
<HrdwrBoB> then alsa is fine
<zazeem> thats it or outpu to?
<rapha> array3 or today's build?
<LinuxJones> zazeem, you need to move the /etc/X11/XF86Config-backup file or whatever that name was to XF86Config-4 (the one that was in that directory before you moved anything)
<zazeem> i didnt move anything
<zazeem> i typed what u said wtvr backup and it died lol
<LinuxJones>  zazeem  , then do type mv /etc/X11/XF86Config-4-backup (or whatever the backup file name actually is) /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<zazeem> mv?
<zazeem> whats that do
<zazeem> ?
<rapha> hmm
<rapha> I'll get the daily build
<rapha> G'night everybody!
<shock> ok - now to really improve my desktop I need some kewl space-shipy pictures
<shock> :P
<link_> hey will the fedora 3 rpm work if i tryto install it on ubuntu, its just a library
<LinuxJones> zazeem, it's easier to re-install (20 mins) or try to booting back and forth from Linux to Windows to try to fix it (2 hours)
<DeanG> I've installed the VNC via synaptics, can someone URL me to server setup directions?
<davix> HrdwrBoB, what can cause sound not to work other then hardware problems (rulling that out since with windows my soundcard did good)
<HrdwrBoB> link_: what library
<zazeem> well ill lose everything
<shock> Link ? why would you want to do that?
<zazeem> again :'(
<zazeem> thats gay
<link_> its zlib
<zazeem> no way to re get x86
<zazeem> ?
<LinuxJones> zazeem, if your Linux install is working ok then leave it alone :D
<zazeem> apt-get or something?
<shock> er ?
<LinuxJones> zazeem, do you know your hardware ?
<zazeem> ubuntu was till i typed that in
<shock> whats the problem?
<zazeem> ya
<zazeem> dunno ask linux
<JeRM> zazeem lol
<JeRM> havin linux problems yourself :P
<zazeem> i edited my x86 cfg and then typed something linux said in it killed ubuntu lol now i can only use console shit :(
<shock> zazeem - are you running xorg?
<zazeem> ya lol
<zazeem> no
<shock> oder xfree
<zazeem> xfree86
<shock> hmpf
<zazeem> ?
<shock> try running xfree86config
<zazeem> warty
<zazeem> how
<LinuxJones> zazeem, open the xf86config file in Linux console and read what it says about modifying your xf86config by hand. Then dpkg-reconfigure zserver-xfree86
<zazeem> cmd?
<pantz_> i am unsucessfully trying to mount a smb share in fstab - anyone able to help me out?
<shock> or whatever it might be called
<pantz_> here is my line - //gandalf/share /media/share    smbfs   credentials=/home/pantz/.samba,uid=1000,gid=1000,rw,umask=002,noauto,users       0 0
<LinuxJones> zazeem, err make that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<zazeem> open how i am onlyt in csole
<zazeem> k
<Rocha> davix, mp3 working?
<link_> HrdwrBoB: im tring to install zlib
<zazeem> ill try that
<zenrox> pantz_,  put a space after your dir and semove the peroid
<LinuxJones> zazeem, nooo
<zazeem> ??
<rellik> what's a good hardware channel?
<LinuxJones> zazeem, nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 read, write down what it says, follow the commands, then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<zenrox> pantz_, like this ->>>
<zazeem> theres no way to reinstall xfree/
<zazeem> k
<snowblink> LinuxJones: man XF86Config-4?
<zenrox> pantz_, like this ->>>  //gandalf/share /media/share    smbfs   credentials=/home/pantz/.samba uid=1000,gid=1000,rw,umask=002,noauto,users       0 0
<zazeem> ya 4
<LinuxJones> snowblink, ??
<HrdwrBoB> link_: err zlib ==libz
<snowblink> LinuxJones: might be easier if he doesn't know how to use a pager
<HrdwrBoB> link_: zlib1g
<HrdwrBoB> there you go
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get install zlib1g
<HrdwrBoB> what is the problem?
<LinuxJones> snowblink, actually it's easier if he re-installs 20 mins and back up
<HrdwrBoB> why do you need zlib
<klaasvaag> hi ppls.. i just inserted my usb-stick, only to find out that after deleting all of the files on it that still 43% of the space is taken up by something misterious... ls -al lists nothing..
<JeRM> damnit my computer needs to stop being gay and open cdrm when booted so i can load ubuntu so i can install
<HrdwrBoB> it's most likely alreadu installed
<JeRM> jesus
<link_> to play quake i guess
<klaasvaag> any ideas what this could be or how to solve it?
<HrdwrBoB> klaasvaag: just reformat  it :)
<JeRM> i need a paper clip so i can manually open cdrom if not lol
<pantz_> zenrox, thanks i am trying it now ...
<HrdwrBoB> klaasvaag: mkfs.vfat
<link_> no when i try and run the fuhquake.svga it dont like it
<snowblink> LinuxJones: he needs to read more, and break less
<klaasvaag> HrdwrBoB: sure about that? i dont wont to completely kill my mp3/usb-stick :P
<link_> it says libz.so library not fount
<HrdwrBoB> klaasvaag: that's all it is anyway
<link_> found
<LinuxJones> snowblink, we were all there once :D
<HrdwrBoB> link_: that's not likely to EVER work properly
<HrdwrBoB> what is fuhwuake
<HrdwrBoB> .svga probably means svgalib
<HrdwrBoB> which has been obselete for years
<link_> so you can play quake
<HrdwrBoB> quake is open sourse
<HrdwrBoB> source
<pantz_> zenrox, mount /media/share/
<pantz_> [mntent] : line 10 in /etc/fstab is bad
<pantz_> mount: can't find /media/share in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<HrdwrBoB> you can get an sdl version
<link_> well i got the svgalib and that error message went away
<link_> now it wants zlib.so
<pantz_> line 10 is - //gandalf/share /media/share smbfs credentials=/home/pantz/.samba uid=1000,gid=1000,rw,umask=002,noauto,users 0 0
<zenrox> pantz_,  do a sudo mkdir /media/share
<HrdwrBoB> link_: trust me, you don't want that.
<pantz_> i didn't see any difference between the line you pasted earlier and mine ...
<klaasvaag> HrdwrBoB: it seems to work :) thx
<link_> i dont want zlib?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> you don't wnat to use svgalibn
<pantz_> zenrox, root@faramir:/home/pantz # ls /media/
<pantz_> cdrom  cdrom0  editing  fat  floppy  floppy0  share  xp
<link_> por que no
<link_> ?
<link_> why not
<HrdwrBoB> http://www.libsdl.org/projects/quake/
<pantz_> zenrox, /media/share exists
<HrdwrBoB> because it's years and years old
<HrdwrBoB> it won't work in X
<HrdwrBoB> it's not 3d accelerated
<zenrox> pantz_,  hmmm ok put it back the way you had it
<HrdwrBoB> and even it does ever work, it'll be slow and terrible
<link_> well when i try the gl version i get the same error
<pantz_> this is what i have (which to me seems exactly the same as what you pasted earilier) ...
<pantz_> /gandalf/share /media/share    smbfs  credentials=/home/pantz/.samba,uid=1000,gid=1000,rw,umask=002,noauto,users       0 0
<DeanG> I need vncServer setup docs. Any links?
<zenrox> - a ,
<pantz_> oops missing the // at the start there
<pantz_> lol
<pantz_> xchat takes the slash as a special character
<zenrox> yep
<pantz_> hehe
<link_> link@mushroomkingdom:/usr/local/games/quake $ sudo ./fuhquake-gl.glx
<link_> Password:
<link_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<link_> Error: FuhQuake couldn't load the required "libz.so" library.  You must either:
<link_> i) (recommended) download the required libraries from www.fuhquake.net, or
<link_> ii) specify "-nolibpng" on the cmdline to disable png image features.
<HrdwrBoB> link_: run ls -l /usr/lib/libz*
<HrdwrBoB> and paste the output to #flood
<pantz_> zenrox, this is the error i get ...
<pantz_> root@faramir:/media # mount share
<pantz_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //gandalf/share,
<pantz_>        missing codepage or other error
<pantz_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<pantz_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<link_> libz.so.1.2.1.1
<pantz_> oh shit - dmesg tells me - smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported
<link_> just this one file and a link to it
<HrdwrBoB> yes and the link is called libz.so.1 ?
<HrdwrBoB> run sudo ldconfig
<link_> maybe i should make a link called libz.so
<link_> ?
<HrdwrBoB> ldconfig should do it for you
<HrdwrBoB> but yes that will fix it
<link_> whats ldconfig?
<link_> im such a noob =oP
<HrdwrBoB> ldconfig configures shared libraries
<HrdwrBoB> makes links and stuff
<link_> whats that apt-get you mention erlyer
<link_> earlier
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get is a program used to install and manage packages
<link_> cuz i was using aptitude to dl packages
<link_> ahh
<HrdwrBoB> aptitude is a more graphical interface
<HrdwrBoB> synaptic is actually graphical
<link_> i dont really like it very much
<link_> oh ic
<link_> through x then right
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> desktop->administration->synatpci package manager
<HrdwrBoB> er.. synaptic
<link_> k im gunna go and figure out how to make a link
<link_> its ln right?
<HrdwrBoB> link_: try just running sudo ldconfig
<HrdwrBoB> ln -s for symbolic link
<HrdwrBoB> is what you want
<link_> ldconfig did nothing
<link_> ill make that link
<link_> target first?
<link_> ln -s libz.so.1 libz.so?
<galder> Hello ubunters
<mebaran151> can we prelink libs
<mebaran151> in ubuntu
<mebaran151> it sounds easy to do and intriguing
<mebaran151> and I would like to set hdparm
<mebaran151> what would be a safe hdparm command to run at startup
<mebaran151> for a SATA Hardrive
<mebaran151> that is DMA and 8mb cache
<thenuke> mebaran151: umm, test :)
<mebaran151> no testing
<thenuke> I think you cannot harm your drive or files if you dont use those commands which you are warned about in hdparm --help
<mebaran151> I dont need great performance
<link_> damn now it wants libpng.so!
<thenuke> why no testing?
<mebaran151> I just dont have the time
<mebaran151> heheh
<thenuke> okep :I
<link_> one after another taken em down
<thenuke> hdparm -d1 makes most difference, it enables dma, if it is not enabled
<thenuke> hdparm /dev/hdX tells you if you do not have dma on
<eruin> hdparm -d1 doesnt work at all here
<eruin> strangely it does when I run gentoo
<HrdwrBoB> link_: png is in /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0
<tritium> eruin, here?  you mean on ubuntu?
<JeRM> is their a command to run that will eject CDrom ?
<mebaran151> eject
<mebaran151> and then name your cdrom
<mebaran151> eject hda
<mebaran151> for instance
<mebaran151> or eject hdb
<Xirdneh> does ubuntu support amarok?
<jdub> no
<macewan> my wife loves that program
<jdub> but it's in universe
<Xirdneh> wich is a good media player that ubuntu support?
<mebaran151> mplayer ;)
<thenuke> mplayer
<zenrox> gxine
<mebaran151> gstreamer really isnt so bad
<mebaran151> with the good codecs
<mebaran151> I dont notice it being as horrible as peoople
<Xirdneh> thnx
<mebaran151> maybe I am just lucky
<zenrox> mebaran151,  your just luckey
<warty> Hello
<link_> i got it!
<link_> yah!
<link_> thanks bro
<link_> success!!
<toxickore> hello...
<link_> hi!
<toxickore> what's the command to add a service copied from /etc/init.d/skeleton ????
<JeRM> damnit it wont open
<link_> sorry got carried away there
<link_> =o)
<JeRM> goddamnitwindowsXp wont detect any harddisks when installing
<JeRM> if i leave XP to boot, and i click install, it will try to instal but then fail and say it cant find any harddisks
<warty> I am new on ubuntu and want to know how register for IRC on Ubuntu
<link_> got to putem fat
<toxickore> what's the command to add a service copied from /etc/init.d/skeleton ????
<nightwolf> JeRM, serial ata?
<dud> i believe winxp needs the first partition to be recognizable...
<warty> I am new on ubuntu and want to know how register for IRC on Ubuntu
<JeRM> what you mean wolf?
<tritium> toxickore, update-rc.d
<pantz_> does anyone here have a samba share mounted in /etc/fstab so i can steal their syntax?
<nightwolf> what kind of hard drive
<JeRM> have no idea
<dud> warty, register how?
<JeRM> its old eMachine etower 500is
<link_> JeRM are they on fat32
<link_> ?
<JeRM> thinks its a 4.3gb HD
<warty> Like get a password etc,  on windows it signs you up automatically
<JeRM> id suppose causei bought this XP back in 2002 and installed it ont he emachine
<nightwolf> only thing i can think of is a weird ide controller that would need special drivers, then use the F6 key on xp setup to add them
<LinuxJones> warty, /msg nickserv help it will  tell you
<dud> good luck running wincrap xp on something like that....
<link_> windows dont like em formatted ext
<JeRM> now that i put knoppix ontheir i cant get the XP disc to reinstall
<nightwolf> ah
<tritium> JeRM, did you put linux on the first partition?
<JeRM> wahhhhhhhhh
<JeRM> i probably did
<tritium> are you using grub?
<dud> as i said, xp needs the first partition
<JeRM> i had bunch of online friends help me install :( it was a bitch to get shit workin
<JeRM> using Knoppix-STD
<link_> oh yeah thats right stoopid old windows
<JeRM> uhm is their anyway to clear my first partition to get XP back on it :/
<tritium> JeRM, if you're using grub, you can remap
<pantz_> JeRM, mkfs.vfat /dev/hda?
<JeRM> what is grub?
<tritium> bootloader
<pantz_> JeRM, grub is the boot loader
<pantz_> decides which operating system to boot to
<JeRM> nooo
<JeRM> im not :(
<JeRM> wheni turn on my comp
<JeRM> it loads a nd shit
<JeRM> then its like scanning Cdrom for boot
<tritium> since windows wants to be on 1st partion, but linux is on it, "map (hd0) (hd1)" and "map (hd1) (hd0)"
<JeRM> if not loaded itll then scan floppy
<JeRM> i use a CD to boot.
<pantz_> JeRM, have you changed your boot order in the BIOS
<pantz_> JeRM, put cdrom first ...
<JeRM> i dont think im skilled enough to edit bios, so if i did it was by accident
<pantz_> well it is honesty not scarey
<plagerism> Trying to use gdesklets and the memory monitor is complaining about glibtop?? Any ideas what package offers this??
<pantz_> if your machine will not boot from your cd - you have to go into the BIOS
<JeRM> well what should i do?
<nightwolf> pantz its not boot order, its maybe the hdd is disabled totally
<JeRM> id like to put windows back on the old emachine...
<pantz_> ok look for the option of 'boot order' and change the order
<nightwolf> pantz his xp cd boots, but xp setup cannot find the drive
<JeRM> yea
<pantz_> change just that - nothing else - then save and quit
<JeRM> it says cant find any hard disks
<plagerism> JerM you have to remove all the partitions(linux) and then do the setup
<pantz_> your machine will reboot and should find the cdrom first
<JeRM> my knoppix boot CD works.
<JeRM> plagerism: how would i go about removing all the partitions?
<pantz_> nightwolf, oh ok
<JeRM> (linux) that is
<plagerism> JerM boot into knoppix and use fdisk /dev/hda
<tritium> can I tell from lspci if I have a controller capable of pci hotplug?
<JeRM> aight brb
<pantz_> JeRM, as plagerism says ...
<JeRM> imma run that cmd
<plagerism> JerM this is assuming you did have Linux on this box
<JeRM> says unable to open /dev/hda !
<pantz_> /dev/hdb?
<tritium> I believe I need pci_hotplug to dock/undock from my docking station and have device modules handled properly.
<pantz_> /dev/hdc?
<pantz_> /dev/hdd?
<plagerism> dmesg |grep hd
<plagerism> and find your harddrive
<JeRM> i had XP on it before Knoppix
<JeRM> now its Knoppix
<plagerism> Knoppix isnt on it, its a livecd
<JeRM> all say unable to open /dev/hda-b-c-d
<JeRM> ooooh
<JeRM> well plag
<JeRM> what should i do :/
<plagerism> JerM did dmesg|grep hd show any drives
<pantz_> JeRM, have you been messing with the cables plugged into your drives lately?
<JeRM> hahano pantz
<pantz_> is it a scsi disk?
<JeRM> says bash: grap: command not found
<pantz_> grEp
<rellik> is it possible to downgrade?  can I just 'apt-get install kernel-image-2.6.7-1-686' ?
<plagerism> pything libgtop, any ideas what package provides this functionality??
<JeRM> oops
<JeRM> hey
<JeRM> dmesg|grep hd showed some stuff
<plagerism> rellik, I used to do it on Debian all the time.  It would be insane if you couldnt
<pantz_> JeRM, paste it ..
<JeRM> says alot of stuff is scsi
<plagerism> then try fdisk /dev/sda
<JeRM> example: hda=scsi hdb=scsi etc...
<pantz_> try fdisk /dev/sda
<plagerism> sdb etc....
<JeRM> says unable to open /dev/sda !
<JeRM> hey guys i g2g its 8pm and dads got custody so i gotta head back to his place :(
<pantz_> JeRM, try fdisk /dev/sdb and if it doesnt work - cya!
<JeRM> damn
<JeRM> doesnt work
<JeRM> wtf
<JeRM> jesus
<JeRM> plagerism: whats your AIM screenname
<JeRM> for further contact tomorrow
<plagerism> I dont use aim
<plagerism> And I really am not that smart
<pantz_> lol
<JeRM> danit
<JeRM> what should i dooooooOOOO!
<Fazer> What is the root password for Ubuntu's Live CD?
<plagerism> Come back in here next time you try and fix it
<plagerism> Fazer Ubuntu doesnt have root, get used to sudo
<Fazer> plagerism: I did sudu /sbin/shutdown
<Fazer> asked for password
<Fazer> *sudo
<plagerism> use the users passwd
<Fazer> What do you mean?
<Agrajag> plagerism: livecd
<plagerism> Oh yea nevermind
<plagerism> lol
<plagerism> Again not that smart
<BrianPM> Hi. Just installed ubuntu.  I've had a little experience with suse.  After install, my monitor doesn't handle the refresh and such that it defaults to.  Is there any little applet I can run to set the modeline like sax2 in suse?
<Fazer> so when I am on the Live CD, how do I shut down?'
<plagerism> Fazer are you in a desktop??
<Fazer> he's from rogers too!
<regeya> BrianPM, you could run the Screen Resolution applet under Computer->System Configuration, or you could (help me out here, is there a better way than this?) edit your XF86Config
<BrianPM> I can't load X.
<regeya> the Screen Resolution setting would be per-user
<BrianPM> I need something I can do from the command line safe mode.
<EvolutionR> I've ran alot of trouble lately with the Ubuntu Hoary...anyone here facing any trouble?
<regeya> help me out someone; would it behoove BrianPM to do something like dpkg-reconfigure...erm.  /me has a brainfart.
<BrianPM> Other than open a text editor and find some alternate way to calculate the modeline on the internet
<regeya> I'm just getting over being ill, BrianPM, so my brain has turned to mush.  Bear wiht me...
<BrianPM> Or...is there a command line option to startx that will start it in 640x480?
<pantz_> does anyone here have access to a samba share that they could test mounting with smbfs for me?
<BrianPM> Hehe. Thanks for the help
<pantz_> i am running hoary
<pantz_> mount -t smbfs //gandalf/share /media/share fails for me
<regeya> I think dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 may help, BrianPM
<EvolutionR> pantz: the Gnome 2.9 ...giving me alot of trouble especially the X11...xorg
<regeya> or not...hm.
<EvolutionR> the screen resolution wont stay put....meaning to say saved resolution 1074....after 2 ,3 reboots it went itself to  680 something...
<EvolutionR> is Kde done with the Hoary thing?
<plagerism> yea so you can use Desktop logout and select shutdown
<zazeem> how do i enable nvidia cfg?
<plagerism> lol
<zazeem> and edit xfree86 cfg?
<Riddell> EvolutionR: KDE is available in universe, 3.2 in warty, 3.3.2 in hoary
<dud> umm, i think i lost my libdvdcss2 after a dist-upgrade on my amd64 hoary....
<dud> could that be?
<BrianPM> I'm going thru that setup tool, regeya...will let ya know in a few!
<madsen> dud: Well, you can just download and install it again...
<pantz_> dud, i have libdvdcss2 from woody
<hams> when i connect to my vpn, i can't send X stuff back? is there something i need to configure for that?
<hams> i even tried xhost +
<dud> hmm, i saw something about running /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<dud> ill try that
<daniels> hams: using SSH tunelling with ssh -Y is strongly advised
<hams> meaning that i ssh into my work workstation?
<BrianPM> Thanks Regeya! I was able to set it to a default that my monitor can actually show. Great call. I hope you're feeling better soon. :)
<Xenguy> daniels: is ssh -Y preferable to ssh -X  ?
<daniels> EvolutionR: i think that problem will be solved with the next x.org upload
<daniels> Xenguy: yeah
<Xenguy> daniels: tx
<hams> ok i'll try the ssh thing and see if X apps work...
<EvolutionR> u mean  next xorg  version? is Xorg have some trouble working?
<daniels> EvolutionR: there was a bug about that sort of thing that I grabbed a patch for, and it will be in the next xorg upload
<aw> does this have anything to do w/ xorg not working on ppc w/ radeon? (sorry, came in a bit too late)
<daniels> aw: nope.  what's your problem there?
<dud> xorg works fine here on hoary...
* madsen got xorg working fine as well.
<madsen> On Hoary that is..
<EvolutionR> Hoary is shaking unsteady here!
<aw> daniels: it uses fbdev by default at an unacceptable resolution, if I remove the option for fbdev, it won't sync the monitor and claims it can't read the option rom
<regeya> EvolutionR, duh
<keyvan> hey i installed ubuntu on my laptop the other day
<EvolutionR> I better wait for the stable release of Hoary
<keyvan> and it is using my wireless connection just fine, and i see the signal bar at the top
<EvolutionR> errors keep popping out
<keyvan> but i cant tell it what ssid to connect to
<aw> daniels: xfree86 on debian and an older xorg on gentoo work fine using the radeon driver w/o fbdev
<keyvan> and my wireless is labeled as eth0 not wlan0 or anything
<madsen> keyvan: sudo iwconfig eth0 essid "your ap"
<daniels> aw: hm.  could you please file a bug with your Xorg.0.log and xorg.conf attached (from the pristine configuration)?
<daniels> aw: (i assume you're on a laptop)
<keyvan> oh thanks madsen, theres no gui one with scanning features?
<aw> daniels: mac mini
<keyvan> ill try that right now though thans
<regeya> hm...does aqua extreme work on the mini?
<regeya> not that that matters to ubuntu users :-)
<dud> btw, has the bug about not being able to change gnome themes been fixed yet?
<dud> or is that a "feature"?
<keyvan> oh madsen thanks alot, i just ran the iwconfig and it displays everything, thanks for the help, perfect, thanks
<madsen> keyvan: I don't know about the gui stuff, there might be... I just use that... You can set it up in some startup script as well. (If you want it to connect to the same AP every time.)
<aw> daniels: I don't have the pristine config, is there a utility I can run to remake one (X -configure doesn't work)
<hams> vpnc is not able to open /dev/net/tun (it doesn't exist) what am i missing?
<tritium> hams, it's not tun0?
<hams> tritium, found a patch for 0.3.2 vpnc to get it working on amd64, was working last night, but now not so much
<tritium> hams, you're further along than you were last night.  What was the problem?
<tritium> I see.
<regeya> if any NTSC-country Kino-users here have figured out how to create a DVD with synchronised audio, please let me know :-)
<keyvan_> i wish the wifi scanning and switching was graphical though, since they already have the indicator at the top of the screen
<tritium> hams, I think the device always has a number at the end
<plagerism> Hrmm, how do I use ACPI
<plagerism> Stuff like hddtemp
<plagerism> and cputemp
<hams> the code is doing: open("/dev/net/tun", O_RDWR))
<tritium> hams, what interface name is listed in your vpnc .conf file?
<keyvan_> could somebody help me? i am sure gtk is installed (as i see it in the synaptic package manager) but i get this error when ./configuring to install a program:
<keyvan_> checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<keyvan_> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<keyvan_> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<keyvan_> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<hams> tritium, none i guess? what is the syntax i'm looking for?
<keyvan_> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<keyvan_> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<keyvan_> any suggestions?
<tritium> hams, for example, the first line of mine is "Interface name tun0"
<hams> tritium, which file and path has that in it?
<tritium> hams, my custom config file in /etc/vpnc
<tritium> configured for my vpn settings
<tritium> hams, what does your config look like?
<hams> tritium, do you have 'tun' in your /etc/modules?
<tritium> hams, no
<hams> when i did modprobe tun, it worked.
<tritium> I've never needed to do that
<hams> perhaps it's a difference in the warty/hoary kernels?
<hams> tritium, did you need to do anything special to get X working over vpnc?
<tritium> hams, could be the difference between the source and the debian package, which has added stuff like the vpnc-connect script
<tritium> hams, never tried to
<hams> good point
<tritium> hams, try the patch on the ubuntu package sources
<jba> anybody else getting totem complaining that alsa device already in use on hoary ?
<plagerism> jba yes
<plagerism> Although never use Totem
<ron_> hello
<ron_> new to ubuntu
<ron_> anyone else
<ron_> ?
<dud> lots of new people try out ubuntu every single day ;)
<plagerism> jba, All I gotta figure out is how to remove Totem as my default Media Player
* regeya sighs
<plagerism> I am new to Ubuntu
<plagerism> I likes it
<ron_> maybe use apt get
<jba> plagerism, why remove totem?
<ron_> to remove
<plagerism> jba, cause I never liked totem
<jba> i just want to know how to get around that bug
<ron_> apt-get
<regeya> apt-get cured my impotency
<ron_> ok want to know how?
<dud> desktop-preferences-preffered applications
<dud> try that plagerism
<ron_> heres how
<regeya> and it gave me infinite grenades!
<ron_> apt-get remove totem
<regeya> in real life
<plagerism> thanks Dud, I just meant remove it within Gnome
<ron_> oh
<plagerism> dud, sorry missed that
<plagerism> lol
<ron_> i have a major problem
<regeya> aye, you do
<ron_> i went to linux .org and changed some files now my apt get is messing up
<regeya> oh dear
<plagerism> dud, that only does mail terminal and browser
<ron_> naw
<jba> where is the ubuntu mailing list, wanna see if anyone else had this problem
<ron_> it does updates
<ron_> as well
<dud> hmmk
<ron_> i disabled the universe block
<ron_> and it was fine till i went to
* regeya plays Whole Lotta Love real loud
<ron_> linux.org
<ron_> and made changes
<regeya> jhkljhkjh
<plagerism> I think its something to do with nautilus and gnome mime types
<robertj> jba: right click a media file and go to properties, select the open with tab
<regeya> here's a tip, ron_: have you thought of changing things back to the way they were before you went mucking about?
<dud> if you added unsupported repositores, you're basically out on thin ice by yourself hehe
<regeya> well said
<ron_> i guess ill rebuild the whole system
<ron_> i will be back though
<regeya> that would probably be the easiest route
<regeya> and don't go mucking about without a.) backups and b.) knowing what you're doing :-D
<wm_eddie> Yes, it looks like I'm going to demo Ubuntu in my Palm programming class
<jba> robertj, still getting the "otem could not startup" error messages
<wm_eddie> There a program called Guikachu that my professor wants me to demo.
<tritium> ron_, please hurry.  You've disabled the universe, and now we're frozen in space and time.
<ron_> well i changed only one file
<ron_> and then it stopped
<regeya> LOL
<ron_> i deleted and rechanged it but iut still didnt work
<regeya> you're messing with my infinite-grenades universe patch, ron_
<regeya> 'chunky.  bacon.'
<hams> daniels, thanks the ssh -Y did the trick
<ron_> i have learned a lot
<ron_> i even added a printer
<ron_> x75 lexmark
<ron_> and now i never need xp again
<regeya> ron_: messing thins up is an excellent way to learn :-)
<tritium> ron_, awesome!
<ron_> i can do everything windows does
<ron_> and with wine you can even run other stuff off their system
<ron_> i picked up a great book
<wm_eddie> ron_: And with Transgaming's Cedega you can even play the popular games.
<regeya> that reminds me; I haven't enabled the BSOD screensaver yet.
<ron_> its got a yellow and black cover called  "teach yourself linux"
<goldfish> hrmm....
<ron_> im still learning
<wm_eddie> ron_: I remember when I started using linux I got "Linux for dummies"
<wm_eddie> lol....
<goldfish> This is very strange, ubuntu recovery mode works for me fine, I am running it now, but I cant boot into ubuntu normally :/
<wm_eddie> I learned a couple of things from that book.
<ron_> and you know what i know no one who even cares about linux in my daily activities
<ron_> whats the deal is everyone numb?
<goldfish> Anyone know anyway I can check what is wrong?
<wm_eddie> goldfish: What does the kernel say when you try botting normally?
<marcin_ant> hello - could anyone help me with ppp settings?
<dud> goldfish, check /var/log/syslogd
<daniels> aw: XORG_FORCE_PROBE=yes sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ron_> ok im rebooting the whole sysem i guess unless someone knows how to restore a system to an earlier date!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bluefoxicy> <@Sandaasu> ugh, blue, do you know how I can get this thing to reconfigure xfree86 the way it did on install?
<ron_> i think start x is it
<ron_> is it?
<wm_eddie> ron_: Wouldn't it be great if bash had an undo command?
<regeya> ron_: backups, or use a Red Hat system ;-)
<goldfish> dud: file or directory does not exist
<wm_eddie> ron_: um are you in console mode?
<ron_> lol
* regeya seems to recall that rh does some xp-style rollbacks now, maybe
<ron_> do any women use linux?
<ron_> i know none
<regeya> indeed they do
<goldfish> wm_eddie: emm.. it all goes fine, until it goes to the ubuntu cream screen, then it freezes
<tritium> sure, my wife and mother do
<ron_> i can be in a console
<regeya> seek and ye shall find.
<wm_eddie> ron_: I know of two women that use linux
<wm_eddie> and My sister used to.
<regeya> the wife of the founder of the local LUG did a talk at the last lunacy cruise
<wm_eddie> ron_: what exactly are you trying to do?
<ron_> im trying to restore my system
<ron_> to yesterday
<ron_> or earlier
<regeya> we had no idea her_brain > his_brain
<ron_> i changed a file in apt
<ron_> in
<ron_> etc/apt
<ron_> and it messed up my apt-get downloads
<ron_> it seems to semi work
<wm_eddie> ron_: is there a /etc/apt/*~
<HrdwrBoB> ron_: my fiance uses linux
<ron_> let me look
<wm_eddie> or something like sources.list~?
<ron_> yes sources
<ron_> but not *~
<wm_eddie> ok
<wm_eddie> * is a glob by the way.
<wm_eddie> ~ means it's a backup file created by your editor
<wm_eddie> see if that is old enough. or..
<ron_> i took out the two ##  in universe but then when i did a linux .org suggestion it messed me up
<dud> i force my 12 year old sister to use linux hehe
* syn-ack beats Cox/
<syn-ack> .
<wm_eddie> you can get my sources.list from http://wm-eddie.info/~wm_eddie/sources.list
<pvh> Has anyone else got an ACX100 Wireless LAN card?
<ron_> ok
<tritium> hams, did you try patching the ubuntu sources?
<ron_> what are all the xtra lines?
<ron_> i see java i guess
<wm_eddie> Java and Mono and win32codecs :)
<ron_> ok
<hams> tritium, ?
<tritium> yes?
<aw> daniels: that didn't write a new xorg.conf, but I did a dpkg --purge of it and apt-get reinstalled, it's only white space difference from the xorg.conf I already uploaded to #6117
<jba> hmm so totem notem likem alsa ?
<hams> tritium, what do you mean patch ubuntu sources?
<tritium> hams, get the source to the ubuntu vpnc package, patch it, and build it
<wm_eddie> I wonder if I should bring my camera tomorrow and take a picture of the firefox kiosk in the language media center. (Powered by Ubuntu)
<tritium> hams, see if that works better
<regeya> wheee
<hams> how do i get the ubuntu source version?
<wm_eddie> ron_: by the way, it'd be pretty easy to make a shell script that backs up your etc.
<ron_> hey
<ron_> i think it worked
<ron_> i coppied it in gedit
<ron_> and ran apt get update
<wm_eddie> cool
<ron_> and it went through let me do a upgrade hold on
<daniels> aw: ok.  does sudo ddcprobe give you output ending in edidfail, or a whole bunch of spew about dtiming, ctiming, tec?
<daniels> s/tec/etc/
<daniels> aw: (what sort of monitor is it hooked up to?)
<aw> daniels: the latter, much spewage
<daniels> argh
<aw> daniels: lcd
<ron_> if i can find a woman who likes linux and uses it ill marry her
<daniels> well, 6.8.1-11ubuntu13 might well solve your problem
<daniels> er, 6.8.1-1ubuntu13
<aw> daniels: happy to try, anywhere I can pull it from?
<ron_> wm eddie how did u get a link on here with your file?
<wm_eddie> ?
<ron_> is it posted on the web?
<ron_> or did i draw it straight off the file itself?
<wm_eddie> ?
<ron_> the source file
<hams> can bash be made like ksh, where EDITOR=vi changes the command keys?
<ron_> how did i pull it up
<ron_> off that link?
<wm_eddie> the http://wm-eddie.info/~wm_eddie/sources.list?
<ron_> yea
<daniels> aw: not yet, it's not finished
<ron_> is that a web page or
<wm_eddie> wm-eddie.info is my web server.
<ron_> is a file on your computer
<ron_> or are they the same?
<ron_> oh
<|QuaD-> whats a good pdf editor?
<wm_eddie> It's copied to my web serve.r
<ron_> i have a ways to go to grasp that
<rellik> I am trying to downgrade my kernel from 2.6.8 to 2.6.7 but when I boot 2.6.7 X won't start..  says "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!"  I can't 'apt-get install nvidia-glx' because it's already on the machine, for 2.6.8...  how do I fix this?
<aw> daniels: ok, I'll keep my fingers crossed and try to pull it tomorrow
<ron_> i thought about setting up a dns of my own mbut i have no clue as of yet
<aw> daniels: thanks
<wm_eddie> It's impossible to access my sources.list on my desktop from the internet.  My firewall won't let you get close to my computer.
<HrdwrBoB> rellik: why are you doing that?
<tritium> hams, "sudo apt-get source vpnc"
<rellik> HrdwrBoB, there is a bug in 2.6.8 that affects my mobo's USB
<daniels> aw: no worries
<ron_> so wm how do i do those backups?
<wm_eddie> well there are lots of ways.
<hams> tritium, where does it put the source?
<ron_> easiest
<HrdwrBoB> rellik: the nvidia module is in linux-restricted-modules
<rellik> HrdwrBoB, so get l-r-m for my new (old) kernel?
<tritium> hams, in the directory where you execute the command from
<HrdwrBoB> rellik: yes, if it's there
<rellik> HrdwrBoB, thanks I'll try that...  do I have to boot the other kernel to try that?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<terry> are there xorg packages for dri from dri.sourceforge.net??
<wm_eddie> "sudo nautilus /" then copy the /etc/ directory, and paste it into /var/backups/2005.02.02/ or something.
<hams> tritium, is there a way to specify a "global" proxy? so when i start the vpn, i can set a default http proxy?
<ron_> or something?
<HrdwrBoB> terry: er.. what do you mean
<HrdwrBoB> what are you trying to do
<wm_eddie> or you can make a shell script that is run once a week or once a day or whenever you want that does just that.
<ron_> yea
<wm_eddie> but that requires knowing bash.
<ron_> thats what i need a shell script
<terry> HrdwrBob, is dri in xorg??
<ron_> once a day
<ron_> ok
<defile> so far, Hoary rocks
<ron_> how??????????????????????????????
<wm_eddie> ron_: one ? is just as good at 10
<tritium> hams, you're not talking about the IPSec gateway, are you?
<ron_> let me download bash hold on
<wm_eddie> or you sound like you are on ritalin
<wm_eddie> lol
<wm_eddie> ron_: You already have bash
<wm_eddie> bash is the command prompt
<ron_> i want to have bash thats what i was doing when it crashed
<ron_> or i crashed it ie
<ron_> so let me get bash now
<wm_eddie> ?
<HrdwrBoB> terry: yes
<ron_> i doubt it
<defile> yep, ritalin
<ron_> i have
<hams> tritium, no. i mean when i connect to the vpn, i need my web browser to start using my works http proxy, can you set that on a global basis?
<wm_eddie> I'm very sure you have bash
<wm_eddie> already
<terry> Oh okay, and to use them it will be automatic if supported??
<ron_> i have gnome terminal
<wm_eddie> yeah. see the '$'? that's bash
<HrdwrBoB> terry: yes
<terry> Xservers still confuse the crap out of me
<hams> echo $SHELL
<defile> ron_, bash --version?
<tritium> hams, for gnome apps, yes, under Computer->Preferences
<ron_> look at this comment i got
<tritium> (I think that's the location in Warty)
<terry> HrdwrBoB so I have an ATI radion 9000 and I am using radeon driver
<ron_> Reading Package Lists... Done
<ron_> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<ron_> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<ron_> root@ubuntu:/home/ron #
<hams> tritium, can that be done via a command line function or ENV variable?
<terry> this is best?? fglrx wont give me xv
<tritium> hams, it's called "Network Proxy"
<tritium> hams, I don't know
<ron_> it says i have
<marcin_ant> are there Eclipse packages available?
<ron_> no source url in my source file
<wasabi_> marcin. ;)
<wasabi_> marcin, I just made some.
<wm_eddie> marcin_ant: In debian unstable yes
<wasabi_> Eclipse 3.0, on mentors.debian.net
<wasabi_> Requires gcj 4.0 though.
<ron_> no source url in my source file it says for bash
<wm_eddie> ron_: dude you already have bash
<ron_> i know what ill do ill go to my cd rom and copy my apt file from the cd to my hard drive maybe i wont have to reboot
<wm_eddie> and why is it requireing source URIs...
<ron_> ok so i type run bash?
<wm_eddie> ron_: no
<wm_eddie> when you open a terminal
<wm_eddie> that's bash
<HrdwrBoB> terry: if you don't need 3d, just stick to the 'ati' driver
<wm_eddie> the command prompt
<HrdwrBoB> the fgrlx driver should give you xv though
<terry> WrdwrBoB, what would i need 3d for??
<ron_> ok so what r the file for a back up script
<wm_eddie> now to make a shell script you have to make a file with "#!/bin/bash" on the first line (without the ""s)
<ron_> i mean the commands for a script
<ron_> backup once a day
<tritium> terry, games, for example
<wm_eddie> then you just write the commands you would do line by line.
<terry> tritium, yes that may be a possibility in the near future
* robertj acks and realizes he needs another job
<robertj> I need a work from work job
<robertj> I did the math today and realized I have worked 13 hours this week, 4 of which were "meetings"
<robertj> Is it really possible to do nothing for 40 years and not be noticed at a public University?
<tritium> robertj, are you faculty?
<robertj> Lower management
<robertj> it's my first 8-5 though
<robertj> and my wife's in school for free
<marcin_ant> wasabi_: so, this is "native compiled" eclipse without j2sdk?
<tritium> I would say definitely for faculty once they get tunure
<robertj> tritium: If it weren't for the fact I can't do _nothing_ for years on end I'll be out-earining these guys in 4 years
<tritium> robertj, how's that?
<robertj> tiritium: IT staff are underpayed so I got an inflated title so they could pay me at a higher pay grade
<robertj> and now plans are going through to bring it staff up to the averages
<marcin_ant> wasabi_: ?
<robertj> which is like 40% higher than it is now
<tritium> I see.
<__Penny> Hey, I have a question... if someone has a minute...   if I use the synaptic package manager to install a CMS like Plone (and thus zope) where does it put it?
<robertj> Penny: dpkg -L package-name
<tritium> __Penny, also, synaptic lists files in a package, if you prefer
<__Penny> awesome
<robertj> but I also have the blessing of "supervising" a guy who has been working at this university for 8 years and has a masters degree and isn't a moron
* Dreamer3 yawns
<__Penny> ok... i'm really inexperienced.  is there something else I should do? I was expecting things to show up in my www dir
<robertj> no
<robertj> just dpkg -L packagename
<robertj> and it will show you all the files in the pacakge
<robertj> ie. apt-get install foo then dpkg -L foo
<__Penny> right... i did that.
<robertj> Penny: check that package for /etc/apache entries
<__Penny> i guess i'm just confused... plone documentation isn't very clear to me... like how to install it
<__Penny> ok i'll check
<robertj> and also the /usr/share/doc/packagename/README.debian
<robertj> because sometimes there is a bit of installing/configing left to do on your part but since part is already done for you you should rely on a README.debian if it is present instead of the upstream documents
<__Penny> alright.
<__Penny> i'll check that out too
<wasabi_> I'm having trouble booting with Hoary off my raid controller.
<wasabi_> pivot_root: No such file or directory.
<rellik> I'm trying to downgrade my kernel from 2.6.8 to 2.6.7 but when I boot 2.6.7 x fails with "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!"...  I've tried booting into 2.6.7 and 'apt-get remove nvidia-glx; apt-get install nvidia-glx' but that didn't fix it..  also, I looked for a linux-restricted-modules for 2.6.7 but apt-cache doesn't list any...  any other ideas come to mind as to how to fix x ?
<wasabi_> I assume it's because the drivers are loading in the wrong order or something.
<goldfish> HAs anyone else had problems booting ubuntu into gui version ?
<penguinitus> no...what problem are you having?
<goldfish> well, em... it just wont start up, everything passes ok, then it starts GNOME, then I get the ubuntu cream screen thingy, and it freezes
<goldfish> I am completely new to linux and I have no real idea what to do.
<penguinitus> before you enter uname and pass and click login?
<goldfish> yeah
<goldfish> the screen goes cream, and that's it
<penguinitus> what type of system? laptop? desktop? video card?
<Crane> Hello
<Crane> :)
<goldfish> Dell Inspiron 8600 laptop, nVidia GeForce Ge5550 128mb
<goldfish> *Go
<penguinitus> that's what I figured
<goldfish> ?
<goldfish> Have heard of other with the same problem?
<penguinitus> I really can't help, don't use an nVidia - but probably somebody else here does
<goldfish> No problem, thanks.
<penguinitus> but I can tell you your problem is either the nvidia driver module or...
<penguinitus> acpi giving you fits
<penguinitus> do you know how to change kernel options at boot?
<goldfish> afraid not :/
<goldfish> i am logged in now
<farruinn> anyone know why Apple Airport card isn't listed on the HardwareSupport page?
<penguinitus> that's ok...not as hard as you think
<goldfish> i opened a terminal
<penguinitus> using grub or lilo?
<GuestCL> Oh, I just came here to ask a question about my desktop system (with nvidia card) thrashing the monitor just after the ubuntu screen when trying to boot the live cd.
<FLeiXiuS> penguinitus: which run level?
<superkitty> anyone have experience with Beatrix?
<nevyn> farruinn: airport or airport extreme?
<goldfish> penguinitus: grub
<rellik> I need linux-restricted-modules for 2.6.7 but apt only lists ones for 2.6.8...  where can I get the older ones?
<farruinn> nevyn, airport, not extreme
<GuestCL> Ubuntu does not like nVidia?
<FLeiXiuS> GuestCL: ubuntu is simple with nvidia
<farruinn> but really both should be listed, airport for supported and extremem for not, correct?
<nevyn> GuestCL: linux no like nvidia
<FLeiXiuS> GuestCL: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<penguinitus> goldfish: ok...reboot and when grub pops up highlight the your choice...
<FLeiXiuS> GuestCL: then, nvidia-glx enable
<FLeiXiuS> GuestCL: As sudo for the both of them
<GuestCL> Er, from the live CD?
<penguinitus> goldfish: then hit the letter "e" to edit command
<penguinitus> goldfish: another menu will pop up, hit "e" again to edit that line...
<farruinn> I'm thinkin my trouble may not be with the airport card but the wireless network here
<Crane> GuestCL, what problems with nvidia are you having
<penguinitus> goldfish: go to the end of the line and add "noapci"...
<Crane> My ibuntu works great with nvidia
<LinuxJones> night all
<Crane> night
<GuestCL> I can't even get to a command prompt.  I get GRUB, then the ubuntu bootup screen, then loud deadly monitor thrashing.  No time to download packages or install.  Have tried failsafe mode, have tried setting the resolution lower.  No help.
<penguinitus> goldfish: if that doesn't work, repeat but instead of "noacpi"...hold on a sec.
<FLeiXiuS> GuestCL: not sure
<FLeiXiuS> GuestCL: try 'sudo nvidia-glx enable' then restart x
<GuestCL> This is from the live cd.  It is not installed anywhere
<Crane> once it boots can use >ctrl>alt>f1
<GuestCL> I type that into the boot options line in GRUB?
<Crane> and get console?
<GuestCL> Oh, I could try that
<Crane> No wait till it quits trying to boot
<Crane> what nvidia card do you use?
<penguinitus> goldfish: ok...try rebooting and disabling these services one at a time until you disable the one that is causing the problem...
<GuestCL> FX5200 AGP.
<Crane> same card I have
<GuestCL> It seems to happen at the same time the little musical tones come on
<penguinitus> goldfish: nofire, nodetect, nousb, nohotplug, noapic
<penguinitus> goldfish: then you should be able to at least boot and do some more investigation
<goldfish> Ok, thanks.
<GuestCL> Okay, ctrl-alt-f1, enable nvidia glx, then what?
<penguinitus> goldfish: and that change is only temporary, next time you repboot the kernel options you added will be gone
<Crane> sdid you install the driver yet?
<goldfish> righteo
<FLeiXiuS> GuestCL: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<wasabi> Anybody use LVM? I'm trying to figure out how to use it. =/
<GuestCL> No, I am using the live CD, nothing gets installed anywhere.  I want to get all the instructions before I try to boot the cd again
<Crane> GuestCL, Did you already sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<kakalto> is cedega supplied in apt-get?
<kakalto> even if through a backport from hoary
<kakalto> ?
<Crane> do that first then the enable nvidia-glx command
<Crane> then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<thechitow> I have a laptop and I want to get my wireless working, it is based on the Centrino Chipset, what would be the steps I should take to get this to work?... Ubuntu detects it and knows its there but I have no clue of how to get wireless to work.  I have a light normally on the front that indicates if it is on, but it isn't =/
<GuestCL> Okay, I have it all written down.  Will reboot to try it and then let you know
<GuestCL> Thanks for the help
<Crane> Be sure to let us know
<GuestCL> k
<farruinn> Anyone have an airport card working with a router? I'm trying to follow WiFiHowto but my results don't match the wiki.
<FLeiXiuS> farruinn: airports..eh..those can be tricky
<Xirdneh> anybody know where are the curses headers??
<thechitow> where is the wifi howto?
<FLeiXiuS> farruinn: try install the ndiswrapper module
<farruinn> for one wlan0 is not listed at all anywhere. It appears eth1 is the airport card, but that means certain iwconfig commands don't work with it
<FLeiXiuS> thechitow: www.wiki.ubuntulinux.org i believe
<farruinn> thechitow, ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<FLeiXiuS> farruinn: Yeah, that'll do the trick also :-)
<farruinn> all wiki pages are ubuntulinux.org/wiki/*
<farruinn> afaik
<thechitow> thanks
<thechitow> Does linux work with Centrino?
<farruinn> see the HardwareSupport wiki page ;-)
<FLeiXiuS> thechitow: any architechure
<farruinn> should work though
<kakalto> anyone know how I can get cedega working on ubuntu?
<link> hay yall
<link> how do we stop that grafical login
<link> and where are the kernal sources located
<link> im trying to install the nvidia drivers and cant find my kernal sources
<wasabi> How do I enable LVM? I created a lVM volume group during the install.
<link> does ubuntu put them in by default? it should right?
<Crane> link,  you don't need all that for nvidia drivers
<Crane> just use apt
<link> yeah?
<kakalto> anyone know?
<link> which nvidia set does apt have on there
<Crane> kakalto, have you looked at the howtos? I thought there was one for this
<link> cuz isnt that the one that is already put up on my system by default
<link> there are more then one set
<Crane> link, that I do not know
<goldfish> penguinitus: Should those modes be in quotes?
<link> one is called nv in the x config file
<link> the other is called nvidia
<Crane> I think default is th nv driver
<penguinitus> goldfish: no quotes
<link> yeah that one sucks
<goldfish> penguinitus: okies
<goldfish> thanks
<Crane> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Crane> hold on theres more let me find it
<link> yeah? thats the "nvidia" not the nv
<link> right?
<thechitow> I'm confused, my card doesn't show up in the network settings window, but I can add the connection through the wizard, but it seems as if it can't connect, what would i do then?
<Crane> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Crane> 2. sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Crane> yes thats nvidia not nv
<link> yer the man
<link> where pray tell are the kernal sources any ways?
<Crane> link,  you can also install nvidia settings control
<Crane> hold on I'll try to find it
<link> whats that do my friend
<Crane> I think you can apt that too
<link> oh ic
<Crane> apt-get kernel-sources maybe
<mebaran151> does anyone know when they are going to fix Evolution for AMD64
<mebaran151> It really was quite useful
<mebaran151> emphasis on was
<neom> Is ubuntu vunrable to the Kernel 2.6.8 exploit
<link> yeah that might be nice if i have to tweak something
<thechitow> =(
<hams> is there a true transparent terminal?
<penguinitus> no
<Lathiat> hams: you can enable composite and use transset to do that, bare in mind its a bit buggy, slow, and opengl wont work with composite on.
<Crane> link,
<thechitow> how can i find out my root password
<Crane> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Crane> $ sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Crane> $ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Crane> $ nautilus applications:///System
<thechitow> i was never asked to type one in
<farruinn> thechitow, you didn't read everything during base-config then
<Crane> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<farruinn> use sudo
<Crane> look there
<HrdwrBoB> thechitow: there is no root password
<Lathiat> thechitow: there isnt one, you use 'sudo su' to get root
<brc__> thechitow, the root account is disabled
<HrdwrBoB> Lathiat: that's redundant
<HrdwrBoB> Lathiat: sudo 'command'
<brc__> thechitow, it's best to just use sudo for anything you need to do as root
<HrdwrBoB> or sudo -s for shell
<farruinn> sudo -s -H is fine
<thechitow> oh ok
<brc__> or sudo su
<thechitow> I am a debian noob
<FAST> or suusuuu suuuudio
<farruinn> see the RootSudo wiki for details
<thechitow> Can comeone please assist me with my wireless?
<HrdwrBoB> thechitow: debian doesn't do this, only ubuntu
<brc__> thechitow, what about your wireless?...
<Crane> thechitow, Sorry try sudo ifconfig down
<thechitow> yes...
<Crane> then sudo ifconfig up
<GuestCL> Crane: I have feedback on the nvidia problem with the live cd
<Crane> yes
<thechitow> device not found
<Crane> GuestCL, yes
<GuestCL> Okay, ctrl-alt-f1 stopped the thrashing and brought back the ubuntu screen
<GuestCL> Escape from there brought up the boot messages
<penguinitus> alrighty...night all
<GuestCL> Tried to type in the stuff you suggested there, ut got no response
<thechitow> =(
<GuestCL> Some interesting looking error messages there i wrote down
<GuestCL> Tried ctrl-alt-f2 and got a bash prompt
<farruinn> thechitow, what connections are listed when you run 'ifconfig'?
<GuestCL> Tried sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Crane> thechitow, sorry I'm not real familar with networksettings
<GuestCL> Got not found, try running apt-get update
<Crane> Sounds like it is still not configing you card right
<thechitow> well, i think when following the wiki guide i stopped my eth0(wireless)
<GuestCL> tried apt-get update, got http died unexpectedly
<thechitow> now it only shows lo
<farruinn> you need to add wlan0 or whatever first
<farruinn> as per the wifihowto
<thechitow> right...
<thechitow> um... sudo ifup wlan0?
<link> Crane, thanks alot.
<link> yer so freekin helpful
<farruinn> youcan try that, but since wlan0 isn't configured I don't think it will do anything
<thechitow> i know, it doesn
<hams> how do i get pgup/pgdn to scroll back a gnome-terminal>?
<thechitow> t
<link> and you too HrdwrBoB! thanks fer yer help earlier!
<link> this is the coolest software ever! It has the best philosophy! =oP
<link> you hold shift i think
<link> hams
<Crane> thechitow, sorry ifconfig eth0 down then ifconfig eth0 up
<neom> Is the Ubuntu planet a select few, or can anyone feed?
<Crane> link: did it work for ya
<Crane> GuestCL, what errors did you get from X server and is this just a live cd? is it not installed on hard drive?
<hams> link, thanks.
<bitfoo> damn it, my team lost :|
<GuestCL> It is just a live CD, not installed anywhere
<GuestCL> VESA: failed to set up write-combining range
<Crane> OH I have never tried to install using live CD
<GuestCL> gnmoe_message: gnmoe_execute_asynch_with_enu_fds: returning -1
<Crane> you could possible post you question at the forums
<farruinn> GuestCL, are you trying to install w/ livecd?
<link> dunno i gotta restart x
<thechitow> I'm confused
<GuestCL> Oh, I'm not trying to install it, I just want to boot the live cd to see what ubuntu is like
<farruinn> ah, ok
<Crane> farruinn, he's trying to install nvidia drivers  using live cd
<link> but how do i do that without restarting my computer
<thechitow> it keeps talking about wlan0, but I don't have that... so where would i begin
<Crane> is it the warty or hoary live CD
<GuestCL> warty, I just downloaded and burned it
<Crane> neom, anyone
<neom> How do I get added?
<GuestCL> And I'm not installing, just booting the live cd
<farruinn> thechitow, did you add a connection in Network Settings?
<thechitow> i tried
<farruinn> :/
<thechitow> ?
<GuestCL> Is the live cd supposed to actually boot up to a desktop you can use?
<Crane> yes
<thechitow> i dont like :/
<farruinn> well, it's not working for me either.  When I create a new connection it is eth1 not wlan0
<thechitow> me too
<thechitow> do you have centrino?
<GuestCL> Should I get the other one?
<farruinn> ibook+airport
<hams> is there a better version of firefox that 0.9.3 that is in warty?
<thechitow> oh god
<thechitow> Any advice for us?
<goldfish> hams: 1.0
<goldfish> i think
<Crane> GuestCL, You may want to try another download. The warty live CD worked great for me
<hams> can i install that in warty with apt-get?
<rellik> is there some file that runs when you log into gnome?  I wanna have stuff like gaim and email run at login
<Crane> hams, yes if you enable backports
<GuestCL> Okay.  I'll try it on another computer, and if that fails too I'll re-download.  Thanks for your help
<Crane> SUre thing Good Luck GuestCL
<bitfoo> this is off ubuntu topic but i just wanted to share, when i get a new email a wav plays that says "You've got mail m***** f*****"
<bitfoo> i think its awesome :|
<goldfish> bitfoo: lol
<thechitow> farriunn: try removing it from network connectings, then doing the Wiki
<jesus> i need help on the instalation of a emac g3
<thechitow> im getting somewhere
<thechitow> except where it says wlan0 do eth1
<hams> rellik, in gnome under Compture->Desktop Prefs->Sessions you can specify startup items
<wm_eddie> jesus: I did one yeasterday
<thechitow> I need help
<Crane> thechitow, still no luck
<farruinn> anyone here currently using an aiport card? (802.11b)
<thechitow> Yep
<thechitow> I see intel has some centrino linux wireless drivers, would those do any good?
<Guy-Montag> can anyone give me a hand with a crontab problem?
<farruinn> thechitow, did you check to see if your card is in the HardwareSupport wiki page?
<thechitow> no
<jesus> i need help on instalation on a ppc
<cwa2> what's the gdm package called? apt-get upgrade ???
<farruinn> jesus, what's specifically is the problem?
<blackmamba> 06:45 -!- cwa2 [~cwa2@HSE-MTL-ppp70919.qc.sympatico.ca]  has joined #ubuntu
<blackmamba> 06:45 < farruinn> thechitow, did you check to see if your card is in the
<blackmamba>                   HardwareSupport wiki page?
<blackmamba> 06:46 < thechitow> no
<blackmamba> 06:46 < jesus> i need help on instalation on a ppc
<blackmamba> 06:46 < cwa2> what's the gdm package called? apt-get upgrade ???
<hams> are there any ubuntu gnome themes out there?
<blackmamba> 06:47 < farruinn> jesus, what's specifically is the problem?
<blackmamba> sorry- mouse prob there
<blackmamba> hams: I've got one
<Locutus1976> I just install ssh server on my ubuntu box. Which port does it user? 22?
<jesus> its starts fine the installing process but when i get to the dhcp i cant pass it
<thechitow> yes,l it is on the list
<hams> blackmamba, where can i get it?
<blackmamba> hmmm.. I'll upload it quickly and post a link
<farruinn> blackmamba, I did check, however airport isn't listed but people have reported it working
<farruinn> hams: art.gnome.org I believe
<blackmamba> hams: edison.tsf.org.za/~jonathan/bluebuntu.tar
<cwa2> I'm getting the mkdrtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied error
<jdub> hams: see www.gnome-look.org, lots of stuff there
<jesus> well farruinn , i dont have an internet conection nor a lan in my house, and it tries to set up a dhcp conection
<hams> blackmamba, what was the theme called?
<farruinn> jesus, well if you don't have any internet connection you can just let that fail
<farruinn> jdub: do you know why there is a lack of info regarding Airport on the Ubuntu site?
<hams> blackmamba, i tried using the "install theme" in gnome. would that work?
<jesus> yeah fisrt time i did, but then a menu appeared and asked for the next step on the installation, i think it was installing yabot
<blackmamba> hmmm.. no
<blackmamba> you have to extract that to /usr/share/gdm/themes
<jdub> farruinn: airport?
<jesus> but then nothing happend
<kakalto> is cedega "free"?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> it is not
<kakalto> not in either way?
<farruinn> jesus, everything simply stopped?
<farruinn> jdub, apple wireless card, 802.11b
<jdub> farruinn: probably because it just works :)
<farruinn> ok, I was afraid of that ;)
<thechitow> I have a Intel 2200 , it says it works instantly on the hardware support page, didn't for me
<jesus> i hitted <enter> then the menu dissapeared and just like 4 ,5 seconds letar the menu showed up again
<Lathiat> thechitow: i have a 2200, works fine.
<Lathiat> thechitow: does iwconfig show it?
<thechitow> it shows it as eth1
<thechitow> oh shit
<thechitow> IT IS ON!
<thechitow> ya
<HrdwrBoB> kakalto: there is a CVS version available that is free
<HrdwrBoB> as in beer
<thechitow> i think
<thechitow> dangit
<HrdwrBoB> and allegedly as in speech
<Lathiat> thechitow: just go to desktop -> administration -> networking and set it up (places -> administration on warty i think)
<thechitow> the wireless strength meter shows it is on and 100%
<thechitow> but i can't get on
<kakalto> HrdwrBoB, yeah, thanks
<kakalto> just found a howto...
<thechitow> HALLELUJAH!
<kakalto> but, some of the packages it says it requires don't show up in synaptic
<thechitow> sweet
<thechitow> i pressed the button on the front on my laptop
<thechitow> that shuts it on and off
<thechitow> it usually lights up in windows
<thechitow> but now it works
<hams> blackmamba, ok i did that, but it doesn't show up under the gnome theme menu?
<Soap_On_A_Roap> anything I can get to run .WMV files?
<kakalto> w32codecs
<thechitow> sweet
<Soap_On_A_Roap> where do I get
<blackmamba> hams: did you extract it?
<thechitow> ubuntu pwns
<thechitow> thanks for the help guys
<hams> blackmamba, yes
<kakalto> Soap_On_A_Roap, as far as I know, in synaptic
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> it's there
<johnnyboy> hey, does anybody know how to stop the X-Windows Server?
<blackmamba> does ls /usr/share/gdm/themes show the bLubuntu directory?
<Guardiann> good evening fellows
<kakalto> Soap_On_A_Roap, go to http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<hams> blackmamba, yes
<dud> johnnyboy, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<hams> i use theme under Computer->Desktop Prefrences?
<cwa2> had to change my /tmp permissions to 777
<johnnyboy> ok, dud, thanks
<dud> np
<blackmamba> you might have to exit that and go back in again, it's weird that it's not showing
<rellik> I'm trying to set up cron to play a video at a certain time, using 'mplayer -display :0.0 <file>'.  the command works when I just type it in, but from cron it fails, saying "Must be connected to a terminal"...  how do I make cron happy?
<Dreamer3> rellik: hmmmmmm, that's a really good question
<Dreamer3> rellik: is it running as root?
<rellik> Dreamer3 nope, regular user (same user logged into x)
<Dreamer3> rellik: hmmm
<Soap_On_A_Roap> ty
<Dreamer3> rellik: have you tried redirecting the output?
<Dreamer3> rellik: 2>&1 > /dev/null
<hikaru79> I'm having problems running Ruby scripts after uncommenting the '#AddHandler cgi-script .cgi' line in apache2.conf , any ideas?
<Dreamer3> or something?
<Dreamer3> i really don't know though
<rellik> Dreamer3 redirecting output from what?
<blackmamba> g Ruby scripts after uncommenting
<blackmamba>                   the '#AddHandler cgi-script .cgi' line in apache2.conf , any
<blackmamba>                   ideas?
<blackmamba> 07:06 < Dreamer3> or something?
<blackmamba> 07:06 -!- MrNaughty [MrNaughty@d199-126-25-30.abhsia.telus.net]  has quit
<blackmamba>           ["\(^_^)/' No Soliciting!!! Unless you have legs way, way up and
<Dreamer3> rellik: from mplayer, like i just typed
<blackmamba>           really, really big tits...."] 
<blackmamba> 07:07 < Dreamer3> i really don't know though
<blackmamba> 07:07 < rellik> Dreamer3 redirecting og Ruby scripts after uncommenting
<blackmamba>                   the '#AddHandler cgi-script .cgi' line in apache2.conf , any
<blackmamba>                   ideas?
<blackmamba> 07:06 < Dreamer3> or something?
<blackmamba> 07:06 -!- MrNaughty [MrNaughty@d199-126-25-30.abhsia.telus.net]  has quit
<Dreamer3> blackmamba: huh?
<blackmamba>           ["\(^_^)/' No Soliciting!!! Unless you have legs way, way up and
<blackmamba>           really, really big tits...."] 
<blackmamba> 07:07 < Dreamer3> i really don't know though
* blackmamba 's touchpad is acting up - apologies
<dud> touchpad has to be one of the worst inventions ever heh
<Crane> yep
<Dreamer3> i like ibm's joypad :)
<kakalto> can anyone help me with installing the CVS Cedega?
<kakalto> I get an error
<kakalto> and I'm not sure exactly why
<budfox> how can I get my gnome pager back?
<paravoid> hm and i wondered what i was doing wrong with X :>
<paravoid> is there any workaround?
<rempresent> hey hey hey
<kakalto> hey hey hey hey.
<rempresent> where is the wastebasket located, if i was running the cd command in the terminal
<rempresent> ?
<Crane> H E L L O
<Crane> cd .Trash
<rempresent> thanks
<Crane> if your in your home directory
<cg0def> hi, can someone tell me what was the address of the ubuntu repository
<cg0def> I am not at my ubuntu computer so I can't check it
<kakalto> a few moments...
<Crane> cg0def, which repo are you talking about?
<kakalto> www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<cg0def> kakalto: thanks
<kakalto> assuming you're not looking for backport repositorie or any other special one
<cg0def> kakalto: well actually I was looking for the hoary ones
<kakalto> cg0def, then that link likely won't tell you, sorru
<kakalto> *sorry
<cg0def> I was trying to install xorg on debian for a friend and I know that the ubuntu pkg works
<jdub> cg0def: archive.ubuntu.com
<cg0def> jdub: thanks
<keyvan> if i have a .deb file, how do i install that?
<kakalto> man dpkg
<keyvan> thx
<kakalto> s' alright
<link> eh... Crane
<Crane> yes
<link> you told me to type in a nautulus command
<Crane> yes
<Crane> from the link
<link> but i didnt do it cuz i didnt know what it was
<link> and now i think i got problems
<kakalto> nautilus is the file browser
<link> but what was it
<link> oh...
<link> what was that command for
<Crane> look in >applications  >system tools on the menu
<Crane> do you see nvidia setting?
<link> nope
<Crane> I think that is waht it installs
<link> ahhh that would have been nice
<link> ic
<link> well thats not whats causin me problems then
<Crane> still having problems
<Crane> with nvidia
<link> whoa!!! they just went away!
<link> i tried again to get the error and
<link> geez
<link> it just worked
<link> mmmmm
<link> this is not good
<Crane> what went away?
<link> my problems
<link> i mean thats good
<Crane> lol why is that not good
<Crane> oh
<link> but
<link> things shouldnt change by them selves
<link> thats why i left windows
<Crane> lol
<link> ok
<Crane> what kind of problem was it
<link> cool every thing works great excelent
<dud> nvidia-settings likes to seg fault on my amd64
<link> i was trying to play an old game that i used to play a lot
<link> quake
<link> and you know, getting games to work is kinda how i learned what i know to day
<dud> dud@shadowplay:~ $ nvidia-settings
<dud> Segmentation fault
<link> like back on my 386 and stuff
<link> editing the autoexec.bat and config sys
<link> you know what i mean
<dud> yeah, back in the dos days
<link> getting games to work, learning the system
<link> its all the same thing
<dud> some of my earliest cracking like jobs, were trying to hack larry 1 :D
<link> yeah you hear me dud, you know what im talkin bout
<Crane> yep thats what got me envolved in linux in the first place
<Crane> setting up a q3 server
<link> ahh groovy yeah  i hear they make hella good servers huh
<link> linux boxes
<Crane> yep
<Crane> And great clients as well
<link> well my next task is to host a very small webpage off my dsl line
<link> or try to anyway
<Crane>  using apache
<Crane> ?
<link> how do you regester a domain with out paying anyone
<Crane> on ubuntu?
<link> i dunno what is apache =oP
<Crane> heh don't know, I pay for mine
<link> yeah i was hoping to use ubuntu
<Crane> I have a hosting company for mine
<link> but other distros seem to come with a lot of that stuff
<link> well i was hoping i could do it all on my own you know
<Crane> what stuff
<Crane> yea its not hard
<link> server stuff
<Crane> I did for a while but I have a cable modem and my IP didn't change
<link> but yeah this is all new to me, the idea any way
<link> yeah thats gunna be a problem for me.
<Crane> ubuntu should have all the server stuff you need
<link> really
<link> cool
<link> you dont think ill have to dl much
<Crane> yea You probably need to use synaptic or apt to get it installed
<Crane> depends on what you wanna do
<link> ok that shouldnt be too bad
<Maragato> Hail folks, what program can I use to open chm files?
<link> how do you regester a domain once you have a static ip?
<Crane> should be able to sudo apt-get install apache
<link> its a program? apache
<Crane> yes a web server
<link> oh ill prolly need to do a lot of reading =o)
<Zotnix> Hrm, Ubuntu has been generating lots of splashes. Listened to an interview of one of the developers. It's going places :D
<Dreamer3> Zotnix: yeah, if only i could get my cd
<Crane> there were some site you can register that monitor your IP and so your domain name will always  be set right
<jdub> Zotnix: lugradio? listen to the one with mark the week before mine
<Crane> yep linux=reading
<Crane> lol
<link> oh yeah i think i heard something like that
<link> heheh fer sure
<Zotnix> Yep
<Crane> I believ it was tzo or something like that that monito IP changes for you
<Zotnix> I listened to Jeff Waugh
<link> it cost money you think?
<link> tzo ill look
<Crane> http://www.tzo.com/
<jdub> Zotnix: listen to the one the week before
<Crane> http://www.tzo.com/MainPageSupport/HowToPage/SOLUTIONS-PRIVATEDOMAIN.HTML
<Zotnix> I heard that one too
<jdub> ahr
<jdub> Zotnix: so you came here because of those interviews?
<Zotnix> Nope
<mebaran> yo
<jdub> oh
<Zotnix> I've been using Ubuntu since November or so.
<jdub> oh
<Zotnix> I love it.
<mebaran> I have always wondered why software always talks in first person
<Zotnix> Best distro I've used thus far.
<mebaran> it seems less than proffesional
<mebaran> Zotnix: did you ever try the original debian
<Zotnix> Yeah, I have.,
<jdub> Zotnix: did you like the interviews?
<Zotnix> For a bit, quite awhile back.
<Zotnix> Sid
<Zotnix> jdub, yep. It was interesting to hear them.
<link> it sounds promising dont see anything bout pricing yet but yeah exactly that
<Crane> http://www.dyndns.org/
<Crane> this place will do it as well
<Crane> I don't have much experience with this though
<Crane> like I said, I just pay some one to host mine
<Crane> I started using ubuntu about 1 1/2 months ago
<Crane> Very nice
<Crane> I love the people involved with it as well
<Crane> only bit of advice I can think of is to remember thast all ports are closed on Ubuntu so you may have to open port 80 to run the web server
<Crane> I believe there is some info on the forums about it
<jdub> you just have to install a web server
<jdub> none of the ports are closed, there's just nothing listening by default
<Crane> jdub, oh OK thanks
<link> ok nice
<Crane> Does the install set up a public_html file in your home directory?
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<link> dont think so
* Dreamer3 wonders if you can install the ubuntu calendar on non-ubuntu computers :)
<mebaran> probably
<mebaran> I wonder when they are going to fix Evolution for 64 bits
<jdub> Dreamer3: it won't work usefully, but you can copy the images around
<mebaran> I am getting antsy
<Zotnix> I preferred the interview with Jeff Waugh anyhow. Prefer developer's view points in anycase.
<jdub> 'them', 'fix'?
<Dreamer3> mebaran: it's broken?
<jdub> Zotnix: (i probably didn't make it clear - that's me)
<mebaran> Dreamer3:Yep
<mebaran> it is
<mebaran> it wont start
<mebaran> it keeps going "Floating point exception"
<Crane> lol@Dreamer3
<Crane> Good luck link, I'm off to bed. see you peeps here and on the forums as well
<Zotnix> jdub, Ah.. hehe. Wouldn't expect you here. :-p.
<Crane> Night all
<jdub> Zotnix: why so? :)
<link> g nite
<mebaran> I really love evolution as it does everything so well for me
<Zotnix> Haha! I was just reading an article from ./ and it just mentioned you.
<link> this is gunna be fun
<Zotnix> I would have caught o.
<Zotnix> on*
<jdub> erk
<jdub> which?
<randabis>  /.
<randabis> :)
<Zotnix> "Why Is The Ubuntu Hoary Beta Release A Milestone?"
<Zotnix> Guy from geekybhodi.net
<Zotnix> Oops
<Zotnix> I did ./... :feels suddenly stupid:
<mebaran> ./
<mebaran> yes
<mebaran> the other /.
<Zotnix> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/02/02/1924240&tid=190&tid=90&tid=106
<Zotnix> Article link there via slashdot
<Zotnix> I was just moving files to ./   So the mistake is warranted this once :)
<Orcrist> I just followed the instructions to make a pretty bootsplash screen, and all I get on boot is a message that says rivafb_pan_display start/end in an infinite loop
<Orcrist> anyone else seen/had this same problem?
<Orcrist> I'm running a riva TNT on a very old P2 system... I followed the instructions explicitly and changed only what the site told me to change
<Orcrist> I'm 100% positive I compiled both frame buffer support and rivaTNT support into the new kernel, but nothing
<Dreamer3_> interesting
<whiprush> heh, man /. is really hitting the bottom of the barrel lately.
<Orcrist> google only turns up one page with any relevant info, and it's bug tracking site for debian, with a followup that 'it's been fixed' from debian... but apparently it hasn't
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> tempting to reply with a more in-depth answer
<jba> to what?
<jdub> the slashdot article
<jba> which one?
<whiprush> don't bother imo.
<Zotnix> Gnome is making big progress too.
<jdub> whiprush: we can look down at slashdot, but it still has a large readership
* Amaranth reads slashdot :P
<tsm2004beta> Hello, uhm, I'm rather new to Ubuntu, and while trying to install Acrobat Reader, it says that I do not have permission to create the folder it wishes to install to... But only root has that authority and I don't know how to log into root or change my own authority.
<Amaranth> i only read the comments when i'm bored though
* Zotnix reads it several times daily.
<Sam_> Hello. Can someone tell me what program runs before ubuntu boots for the first time, and it asks you, "Would you like to download new packages now?"
<Amaranth> Sam_: update-notifier?
<whiprush> jdub: yeah, I'm just saying, a link to the hoary goals shoul really do the trick.
<Sam_> Alrighty
<mebaran> Gnome is generally nicer than KDE
<Zotnix> Not crazy about the update-notifier. It gets "stuck"
<mebaran> partially because it feels lighter
<mebaran> not so many tools
<mebaran> I happen to like to drop into command line to get stuff done
<randabis> tsm2004beta, use sudo
<mebaran> it is quicker
<whiprush> jdub: or maybe a point by point drilldown of each of the things on the hoarygoals list and why they matter.
<tsm2004beta> Sudo?
<whiprush> ie. "this is why replacing fam is good"
<neom> go to the terminal and type "sudo -s"
<randabis> yes, using sudo before a command gives your user root authority
<neom> Why are you not using synapic though?
<jdub> whiprush: more about the livecd
<randabis> for example,
<randabis> sudo mkdir /foo
<neom> +t
<randabis> it will ask you for a password
<tsm2004beta> I just downloaded the installer... I didn't know it was on synapic.
<randabis> it is your USER password
<randabis> but yeah, it is already in the ubuntu packages
<tsm2004beta> Ah
<Amaranth> I don't get why the new Live CD is important either. :P
<tsm2004beta> I'll check and see then..
<Amaranth> Will hoary have a unified Live/Installer CD?
<jdub> Amaranth: the DVD will have both on it
<randabis> Know what would be cool?
<Amaranth> yea, firefox froze
<randabis> A UNIVERSE DVD :)
<whiprush> bah, they always leave out utf8 support when mentioning hoary
<jdub> Amaranth: you can't combine both sanely because one has installed packages and the other has the packages themselves
<jba> tsm2004beta, there is a faq about sudo and the fact there is no root account on ubuntulinux.org
<jdub> whiprush: because it's boring :)
<jdub> jba: there is a root account, it's just disabled
<heliolith> I just installed jhead, read man jhead, and am unsure of how to use it to -autorot (rotate) all images in a given directory... what's the general method for applying a program to the entire contents of a given directory?
<Zotnix> Hrm... I would love to see a light graphical installer... if not at least a slightly more intuitive partioner.
<whiprush> yeah but dude, 2 releases in it's still all about the plumbing.
<jdub> randabis: too big. we'll have all of supported on a DVD
<whiprush> and people are complaining about the color of the roof. @_@
<jdub> Zotnix: on its way
<randabis> Including restricted?
<jdub> randabis: yes
<Zotnix> Oooh.
<Zotnix> Heh
<randabis> :)
<jdub> randabis: restricted is on the normal cd
<randabis> hmm
<FLeiXiuS> Zotnix: I light graphical installer wouldn't simply be Debian :-P
<randabis> ndiswrapper utils isn't :p
<FLeiXiuS> jdub: Hows it going..
<randabis> that really should be on there for people trying to get their wifi setup
<jdub> FLeiXiuS: might be worth pointing out that ubuntu is not debian...
<Zotnix> Hehe, I think Ubuntu surpasses Debian just a bit. ;)
<FLeiXiuS> jdub: Debian based..
<heliolith> anyone know how to apply a given command to the entire contents of a given directory?
<jdub> heliolith: depending on the command, <command> *
<FLeiXiuS> Zotnix: true, but its structure i based solemly on debian, the pacakges are quite different
<mebaran> Zotnix: It depends where
<randabis> anyway, back to visualboyadvance :)
<randabis> talk in a bit
<mebaran> not quite as stable but it certianly is more coherent
<heliolith> jdub oh ok that jogs my memory... you're not familiar with jhead are you? the exif utility for jpegs?
<whiprush> <command> -R * will usually go into the directories recursively, check the manpage for the specific command though
<jdub> nup
<Zotnix> I've used Debian. I thought it was slow with updating anything on the system. I was fine with stable  base components but updating regular apps (gaim, browsers, etc) was a pain.
<Orcrist> I'm very happy with ubuntu thus far... and while people might want to whine about the 'non-milestoneness' of hoary's release, I think the fact that it's a brand-new distro heading into it's third dev cycle is milestone enough in the linux world anymore
<Orcrist> getting over the sophomore slump alone is worth note
<Amaranth> hey, what happens if Ubuntu is still around in the year 3004?
<Amaranth> The versioning will be like Y2K all over again. :)
<TheMuso> Who knows?
<mebaran> Amaranth: We all get free beer
<HrdwrBoB> Amaranth: we will all be long dead
<FLeiXiuS> Amaranth: the world will be ended befoer the year 2020
<Orcrist> wow, I didn't even know that my great-great-great...-great grandkids drank beer
<mebaran> Orcrist: amazing what you learn on IRC?
<Amaranth> FLeiXiuS: Nah, Bush won't be in office that long. *ducks*
<whiprush> man, these native gnome dialogs in firefox are so sweet.
<Orcrist> dear great^25 grandkids... here's your free beer from the year 2005... sorry its a little stale
<FLeiXiuS> Amaranth: the way we naturally gain our resources is going to be a pain in the neck ... our production of C02 is going to anticipate a potential threat ojn global warth, so bad that they already have a globar warning about it..looking to hit within 7-8 years
<heliolith> jdub that works, now I need to remember how to find a utility via backports that's not showing up in synaptic...
<heliolith> it's called "jpegtran"
<HrdwrBoB> heliolith: jpegtools I think
<mebaran> I just want Evolution to work
<Zotnix> I've tried that.
<heliolith> HrdwrBoB ty
<Zotnix> Had to reboot my system because of Evolution.
<Orcrist> Evolution has been flawless on my system
<Orcrist> are you guys using hoary?
<mebaran> anyone here on AMD64 Hoary
<mebaran> AMD64 Hoary
<Orcrist> ahhh
<Orcrist> double-whammy
<mebaran> which manes I am cut buggy
<mebaran> yeah
<Zotnix> Downloaded a picture to my HD, netstat (spawned by evolution) froze and that causes evolution to freeze. Killed it. It zombified :(... try to browse where I saved the picture, nautilus zombifies.
<Amaranth> netstat zombifies often
<Amaranth> :P
<keyvan> what utility can i use to resize my partitions?
<Zotnix> For now I'm sticking with thunderbird
<mebaran> keyvan: two steps
<mebaran> I need a contact app
<Zotnix> I can't seem to find an option that allows me to see pictures in evolution inline automatically.
<mebaran> any of you guy know a decent contact app
<mebaran> just needs to do name address phone
<dud> im on hoary amd64... btw
<mebaran> and it needs to read vcards
<keyvan> mebaran, two steps?
<dr_willis> heh - use a PalmPilot emulator :P
<mebaran> yeah
<jdub> mebaran: evolution
<mebaran> jdub: My Evolution wont work
<Orcrist> why is it that I can't use ping, traceroute, etc...?
<mebaran> it keeps either segfaulting
<Amaranth> mebaran: Thunderbird?
<whiprush> jdub: so are we hosed with regard to howl?
<dr_willis> Orcrist,  su to root or use sudo
<jdub> whiprush: kind of
<whiprush> man
<jdub> mebaran: on hoary?
<mebaran> or Float Point Exception
<mebaran> yep
<mebaran> AMD64 Haory
<mebaran> I needed Xorg
<Orcrist> I need su privs to use those functions dr_willis?
<mebaran> for my vid card to actually do anything
<keyvan> what application can i use for resizing my partitions?
<mebaran> what filesyste keyvan?
<Zotnix> Doesn't work here on i386 on hoary ;)
<Orcrist> strange that they put them on a default desktop (the little nettools suite in gnome)
<jdub> mebaran: welcome to the development branch!
<Zotnix> It works for most things.
<keyvan> mebaran, reiserfs
<dr_willis> Orcrist,  - try it and see.. :P if so - yes. :P  those are common commands taht are 'locked' down for root only
<mebaran> hmmm
<mebaran> jdub: Development is where you break things right? :)
<Zotnix> So once Hoary is released... I just do apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade, no? Then I'm running stable.
<Zotnix> Then I see how long before I run the next unstable release :-p
<jdub> mebaran: break and fix, break and fix
<whiprush> mebaran: some of the net tools ask for your root password, even though they should be asking for your sudo password. Your sudo password should work.
<Orcrist> I guess I could always gksudo the network tools app
<Orcrist> strange it's not already done that way though
<whiprush> Zotnix: ideally, yes.
<jdub> Orcrist: network-admin? it already is
<Zotnix> I don't use network-admin
* Zotnix hides from it.
<stuNNed> heh
<Zotnix> It eats my /etc/network/interfaces fil
<Zotnix> e
<Zotnix> I had to rewrite it from scratch a few times.
<olimar> Hi all, I updated my Ubuntu distro but the boot manager in the gnome menus disappeared
<olimar> I have now a full grub menu and can't start my windows partitions anymore
<olimar> please any help?
<olimar> does anyone know the gnome system tools's boot window command?
<jdub> olimar: it's not supported (it was in hoary earlier as a packaging regression)
<olimar> O_O
<jdub> olimar: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<olimar> puh
<goldfish> sorry for the n00b question, first time using linux, anyone know where the gnome themes folder is?
<olimar> but I feel such a tool is really handy
<Zotnix> I think .themes in your home folder
<goldfish> thanks
<olimar> you can add and change your installed OSs and the majority always have two
<Orcrist> what's the cmd-line command for traceroute?
<olimar> ok opened the menu-lst
<olimar> BUT the windows partition DISAPPEARED O_O
<Dreamer3_> olimar: great! things are already improcing
<Dreamer3_> improving
<Dreamer3_> :)
<olimar> how can I start windows at all? It seems the updated overwrote the old file
<olimar> myn I have to go to work with this notebook or I'll get fired
<whiprush> olimar: your entry for windows should look something like this: http://www.redhat.com/advice/tips/dualboot.html
<olimar> how can I tell my Boss I don't have a windows partition with all the data ?!
<Dreamer3_> olimar: you'll have to add it back... should i even mention restoring from a backup?
<Dreamer3_> olimar: maybe not play around on work pcs? ;-)
<Guardiann> :)
* Dreamer3_ thinks debian has made him too cynical
<Dreamer3_> well, time to call a friend
<Dreamer3_> toodles
<olimar> maybe make no buggy software ???
<froust> What is the easiest way to set up alsa?
<olimar> that's a KILLER bug
<whiprush> olimar: you running hoary?
<Orcrist> strange, but it only does that with traceroute
<olimar> yes I am
<whiprush> kinda comes with the territory
<whiprush> if you need something that doesn't break, stick with warty.
<olimar> are there any possibilities to restart grub config?
<olimar> maybe a deb tool?
<Orcrist> lol no traceroute installed!
<whiprush> olimar: that page I linked you to has an example windows entry for your menu.lst.
<olimar> yeah I'll not upgrade anymore ...
<supergear> ubuntu seems good
<olimar> but it doesn't look like the linux ones in the menu-lsdt
<olimar> menu.lst
<supergear> even tho i am running it on vmware
<olimar> and it is for RH, is this ok ?
<whiprush> the example for a windows boot thing should be fine
<whiprush> sec, lemme ask someone
<olimar> and is hd0 ok?
<olimar> I doubt it was hd0 on my Notebook but I am not sure
<whiprush> it needs to point to where your windows partition is
<whiprush> ugh, I'm not sure and I don't want to give you bad information.
<FLeiXiuS> whiprush: if windows was install first windows tends to hang on the hd1
<dud> windows needs to be on hd0,0
<whiprush> if worse comes to worse and your boss is about to kill you you can stick in your XP disc and do a /fixmbr from the rescue mode
<dud> window has to have the first partition on the first drive, or else it wont work
<olimar> well I'll try...
<olimar> ok I'll do a reboot
<FLeiXiuS> dud: it works on other partitions..
<whiprush> olimar: wait
<whiprush> man ...
<goldfish> lol
<dud> heh, if we dont see him again, we know what went wrong hehe
<Orcrist> ever since I installed (and subsequently uninstalled) imwheel, I've noticed my mouse double clicks without me telling it too about half the time... anyone else had this same problem?
<zenrox> Orcrist,  dont use imwheel
<Orcrist> why not zenrox?
<zenrox> xfree shuld all ready use the wheel
<stuNNed> imwheel is deprecated no?
<Orcrist> it wasn't hte wheel, it was the 5 buttons
<Orcrist> well any idea what it might have tainted?  I already searched through my x86 config and no clues there
<Zotnix> I used it for a 7 button mouse
<Zotnix> Which I have now.
<gregday> X has a hard limit of 5 configurable buttons...  left, right, middle, wheelup, wheeldown, and then you're done.
<Zotnix> Just hadn't done anything with it
<zenrox> imwheel takes over the wheel and causes probs
<Orcrist> well since I've uninstalled, this same problem persists
<Orcrist> even after cold reboots
<Orcrist> I think the only thing I haven't tried is a reboot to the recovery kernel
<zenrox> mouse wont work thare any way
<Orcrist> is there anywhere else I might look for clues as to whether its still affecting my mouse or if maybe I just have a hardware prob?
<zenrox> recovery= root terminal
<zenrox> Orcrist,  maby gnome mouse settings
<Orcrist> yes, but you can regularly boot it using a clean kernel
<Orcrist> I wouldn't think imwheel taints kernels but who knows
<zenrox> gnome can be programed to use other mouse buttons
<Orcrist> not a whole lot of options in there zenrox... and I've been through them all
<zenrox> and keys too
<zenrox> check the keyboard
<zenrox> config
<Orcrist> it's really annoying with searching through synaptic... it'll mark for installation... or I join a game server twice and launch 2 quakes... that one's really fun
<Orcrist> let me look there zen
<zenrox> ya Orcrist  i bet
<zenrox> that one is fun
<zenrox> i want my wireless mouse and kb combo back but its being used on my PS2
<olimar> No it didn't work!
<Orcrist> still nothing...
<Frctl> Hey all! im a windows user and i know a little windows programming, but im pretty new to linux...i messed around with FreeBSD a couple years ago, but gave up. is ubuntu a good place to start?
<zenrox> Frctl,  yes
<stuNNed> Frctl: as good as any, pretty easy to use from teh start.
<zenrox> easy install
<stuNNed> Frctl: and guarantees to always be free software ;)
<zenrox> if you can under stad what goes on
<Frctl> warty-install-i386.iso is the latest stable, right?
<stuNNed> yes
<zenrox> yes
* stuNNed uses warty with unstable backports
<zenrox> i use hoary
<Orcrist> yes Frctl... has some big advantages (in my opinion) over the other classic newbie distros like mandrake
<stuNNed> does mdk even ship dbus/hal yet?
<Frctl> thanks
<zenrox> stuNNed,  nope
<Frctl> One of my goals is to get it running on one of my PC's with a Linksys wireless USB adaptor.  none of the live cd's seem to see it. any advice?
<stuNNed> only reason for me to use hoary at this point is for galeon, warty has alot of new stuffs in it already
<da_bon_bon> which is /the/ software for low level raw partition table access and modification ?
<stuNNed> imho
<MM2> is someone familiar with cinerella?
<stuNNed> da_bon_bon: fdisk ?
<da_bon_bon> stuNNed: no, i want to change hdc2 to 1
<zenrox> da_bon_bon, fdisk
<da_bon_bon> zenrox: no i want to change hdc2 to 1
<zenrox> you gots to del the partion
<zenrox> and redo it
<zenrox> to get hdc1
<zenrox> you cant jsut rename it
<stuNNed> zenrox: parted might be able to do it, there is qtparted frontend.
<zenrox> ya
<zenrox> hes right
<zenrox> qtparted is nice
<da_bon_bon> qtparted has screwed up my part. table sooo many times.
<Frctl> thx all
<Frctl> later
<stuNNed> da_bon_bon: what type partition has it screwed up?
<da_bon_bon> stuNNed: the table itself - the part. numbers are non-contiuguous - start from hdc2
<kakalto> what's a good c compiler?
<kakalto> I need to install one
<TheMuso> Ubuntu comes with gcc.
<zenrox> and a few others that are very nice
<mebaran> is ther anyway
<mebaran> that one could some how make a repo
<mebaran> that could have stable ports for Hoary
<zenrox> mebaran,  how so
<mebaran> kind of like backports but in reverse
<mebaran> like a lot of stuff for AMD64 is very broken
<zenrox> me its ubuntu-backports.sf.net
<TheMuso> Hoary is unstable. How would stable ports help?
<kakalto> zenrox, but...
<mebaran> well for really broken apps
<mebaran> like Evoultion
<mebaran> on AMD64 it wont start
<mebaran> at all
<kakalto> when installing a program which requires compiling, it checks some place, and hasn't found a valid compiler
<mebaran> segfault or float error
<mebaran> oh
<jdub> don't use backports
<jdub> they just screw things up
<mebaran> apt-get install build-essential
<zenrox> kakalto,  it dont install it as a default set up
<mebaran> I hope they fix Evolution soon
<jdub> either help test the devel branch or live comfortably on the stable release
<jdub> mebaran: 'they', you keep saying this word
<mebaran> well I had a problem in stable
<kakalto> zenrox, then how do I get it to work?
<mebaran> as Xfree refused to work
<zenrox> kakalto,  what mebaran  said is what you do it get it
<kakalto> you mean apt-get install build-essential?
<mebaran> yep
<zenrox> ya with a sudo infrount
<mebaran> easy as pie
<mebaran> oh yes
<kakalto> kewl
<mebaran> the obligatory sudo
<zenrox> yep
<mebaran> sorry jdub
<kakalto> btw, how big is the download?
<zenrox> not very
<mebaran> oh like a couple megs
<mebaran> I think is like 5
<zenrox> 6-7megs
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> that sounds about right
<mebaran> not to huge
<kakalto> kewl
<zenrox> nope
<kakalto> *sigh of relief*
<mebaran> jdub: sorry if I use they in a silly manner
<mebaran> they as in the developers
<mebaran> I dont know enough C to do anything
<mebaran> ;0)
<mebaran> sorry
<mebaran> ;)
<mebaran> there we go
<zenrox> lol now if you want the dev libs for all your progarms that yor going to compile agenst to get a certion program to work
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> make sure to dll the dev packages
<zenrox> then it will get huge
<mebaran> yep
<jdub> mebaran: have you commented on or reported a bug?
<mebaran> esp if you need like gtk2.0-dev
<mebaran> yeap
<zenrox> 100-200megs depending what you have install
<mebaran> twice
<mebaran> alot of AMD64'ers have the problem
<mebaran> so it aint jsut me
<stuNNed> mebaran: but numbers?
<mebaran> hmm
<stuNNed> mebaran: bug numbers, sorry
<mebaran> I wouldnt know off the top of my head
<mebaran> let me look it up
<mebaran> damn page takes forever
<zenrox> lol
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<dud> talk about ber split
<dud> rather wikked
<bzbb> holy netsplit, batman
<brandoo> Ok - Another thing :) Anyone here used Fedora ?
<muhahahaha> hi
<muhahahaha> i can acces mldonkey in my pc via  http://127.0.0.1:4080/ how can access it from another pc?
<wezzer> I don't if that is possible
<wezzer> but try changing the ip address
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> it is bug numbers 5870 and bug 5649
<mebaran151> I experienced both
<dud> bleh... nvidia-settings only work on xfree86, and not xorg it seems....
<dud> i really fscking need a nice application to adjust my gamma...
<steve__> I have a printer issue, and I am wondering if anyone can help me out
<kzm> Hi all
<steve__> my message says Paused: Unable to open USB device "usb://hp/deskjet%203320?serial=LPDTESTLD": No such device
<kzm> I just switched from gentoo to ubuntu, but now I have some problems.
<HrdwrBoB> kzm: shoot
<kzm> Well - I installed from warty, then changed the sources.list to refer to hoary
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<kzm> ...then dist-upgrade'd, which broke horribly.
<Dreamer3> did i miss anything
<steve__> does anyone know that printer message means and how I can fix it
<bob2> kzm: to the unstable pre-alpha version of ubuntu?
<bob2> shock ;)
<kzm> But I removed and reinstalled, and now I have at least ubuntu-desktop installed, and there doesn't seem to be anything missing
<Dreamer3> kzm: no way, hoary isn't 100% perfect yet? :)
<kzm> OKay, perhaps it's a bit more experimental than I thought.  Shoulda known
<kzm> :-)
* Dreamer3 waits for his ubuntu CD
<kzm> (Because the warty live CD worked pretty well when my disk had crashed)
<billyanachronism> im having a problem installing ubuntu.. warty.. whatever it was that was sent first
<billyanachronism> it installs and gets to initrd-tools and dies
<kzm> But perhaps it's possible to resolve my issues anyway
<billyanachronism> it says.. from console 3 that its already installed
<billyanachronism> and also that there are some unmet dependancies
<billyanachronism> is this a common error?
<steve__> again, can anyone help with my printer issues
<billyanachronism> anyone know what I should do?
<kzm> 1. the X server (or Gnome?) hangs for some time at irregular intervals.  Around a second or so, where the mouse pointer doesn't move.  I use the nv driver (not nvidia), so perhaps it is inefficient?
<dud> sooo.... has anyone gotten the nvidia-settings package to work on hoary amd64?
<billyanachronism> this is so ridiculous.. I haven't ever been able to install ubuntu
<mebaran151> Ok
<mebaran151> I found the bug number as 5870
<billyanachronism> it just doesn't work.. on multiple computers
<mebaran151> Evolution crashing when dataserver is launched
<mebaran151> with a float error
<kzm> billy: I had a problem with the computer locking up -- I think it was solved by using "noapic" etc as kernel params on boot
<billyanachronism> is there a howto or FAQ for the warty cd install?
<billyanachronism> kzm, it doesn't lock up.. it just stuffs up when it gets to initrd-tools installation
<stuNNed> billyanachronism: /topic ?
<billyanachronism> stuNNed, ty
<kzm> "stuffs" up?
<billyanachronism> error
<billyanachronism> says initrd-tools is already installed .. or something
<billyanachronism> I'll have to retry install
<billyanachronism> give me a second
<kzm> Very strange, imho.  But I'm no expert - I was trying to figure out some issues with my own ubuntu install...
<billyanachronism> but in order for me to do that I have to redo the install to format the disk because once its got files on there it won't install over it again
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  I'm attempting to build gossip cvs and I get this error during the configure script:
<ficusplanet> checking for XScreenSaverRegister in -lXext... no
<ficusplanet> checking for XScreenSaverRegister in -lXss... yes
<ficusplanet> configure: error: Couldn't find XScreenSaver extension.
<kzm> I guess warty is the recommended distro ,then?  Is it possible to downgrade, or must I reinstall?
<ficusplanet> What do I need to install to circumvent this?  (I'm using hoary)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<randabis> netsplit
<jirwin> sure looks like
<jirwin> real quick, could anyone tell me why stuff I put in .bashprofile (adding to PATH) isn't working?
<heliolith> does anyone have a utility to auto-rotate jpegs with embedded exif-orientation info?  or a way to do that they prefer?  I can't DL jpegtools b/c of a dependency issue
<dud> argh, i really really need to get nvidia-settings running so that i can adjust my gamma here... its killing me hehe
<Dreamer3> heliolith: with imagemagick not do that?
<dud> heliolith, afaik RawView is a sweet application which can read EXIF information
<Lathiat> heliolith: look at the package called 'exiftran'
<dud> at least for crw files, and most likely for jpeg
<heliolith> wow
<heliolith> thanks all 3 of you
<Lathiat> heliolith: preserves the exif data and updates it too
<dud> but how about this crapassed nvidia problem of mine...
* dud doesnt like segmentation faults
<Amaranth> dud: This is why I stick to the open source ATI driver. :)
<dud> Amaranth, that driver really wont do much good on an nvidia card...
<timlinux_zzzzzzz> Amaranth, does the OS ati driver give you nice 3d acceleration?
<Dreamer3> dud: lol
<Amaranth> timlinux_zzzzzzz: Depends on what card you have.
<linux-rulz> hey, this isn't really a ubuntu question, i am more here to maybe help answer them, but anyways, i use chatzilla, and now it logs me in without asking for my username on other networks i use sometimes, how do i change my username?
<timlinux_zzzzzzz> erm.....
<Amaranth> It does up to the Radeon 9250, iirc
* timlinux_zzzzzzz goes to see what he has
<linux-rulz> ah, never mind, found it
<Amaranth> If you're running Ubuntu and have a supported card it should have been setup on its own.
<timlinux_zzzzzzz> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE]  (rev 01)
<dud> stracing it just gives lots of garbage
<Amaranth> timlinux_zzzzzzz: Did you install the ATI driver from ATI or just left what Ubuntu setup for you?
<ficusplanet> Does anyone know what I would have to install to get gossip to see that I have xscreensaver.  It says "checking for XScreenSaverRegister in -lXext... no"
<timlinux_zzzzzzz> Amaranth, It may have been but ubuntu didnt install any 3d / opengl apps afaict
<timlinux_zzzzzzz> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE]  (rev 01)
<timlinux_zzzzzzz> sorry for double post :-(
<dud> ficusplanet, prolly xscreensavers dev package...
<Amaranth> timlinux_zzzzzzz: check out glxinfo and see if you have 'Direct Rendering: Yes'
<timlinux_zzzzzzz> I'm trigger happy on my keyboard today :-(
<Amaranth> I think that's what it says.
<ficusplanet> dud, There is not xscreensaver dev package.
<dud> "glxinfo |grep direct" should do it
<dud> ficusplanet, hmm
<timlinux_zzzzzzz> direct rendering: Yes
<timlinux_zzzzzzz> Ill grab a copy of bzone and give it a go
<Amaranth> You're probably enjoying the goodness that is the open-source DRI driver then. :)
<CreeVal> God day
<CreeVal> When i try to change the resolution on my Ubuntu install(Warty) i get this error message: "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available."
<CreeVal> Any ideas? (have installed the fglrx module and its working just fine...)
<ron_> ok how do i put a new program in my ubuntu start menu
<timlinux_zzzzzzz> Amaranth, goodie goodie goodie....I am just crossgrading to ubuntu from suse and have been missing out on 3d because xorg doenst do 3d ati yet afaik
<ron_> ok how do i put a new program in my ubuntu start menu
<Amaranth> timlinux_zzzzzzz: It has for awhile now, if you have that card. :)
<ron_> anyone know?
<Amaranth> ron_: I remember it was a PITA when I tried to find out and that I gave up. :P
<ron_> what?
<randabis> ron_, are you running warty or hoary?
<ron_> warty
<randabis> okay
<randabis> to add stuff to the applications menu, type nautilus applications:/// in a terminal
<randabis> it will open your menu
<randabis> then you can right-click, and select Add Launcher
<randabis> you "should" be able to figure it out from there :)
<Amaranth> randabis: Not in hoary. :P
<randabis> Amaranth, that's why I asked him which version he was running
<Amaranth> I know, just saying it isn't that easy in hoary.
<randabis> Yep, it's a pain atm
<randabis> Much easier in XFCE though :)
<randabis> I've been gnome-free about a week now
<randabis> well, gnome is there, it's just gathering dust
<stuNNed> hi, warty is like sid snapshot at time of development, what is it compared to with debian?  like "sarge" ?
<rubenv> kinda, but way better
<fabbione> warty is a stable release
<stuNNed> yes but
<randabis> stuNNed, if you mean like stable vs unstable, I'd say Woody
<fabbione> hoary is betweend sid and sarge
<stuNNed> hoary is between sid and sarge? ah ok
<randabis> hoary has surpassed sid for the most part
<randabis> xorg, etc
<stuNNed> so if i want to grab galeon when it enters sarge or get it from sid?  (i think the former)
<randabis> within ubuntu?
<stuNNed> randabis: ok then, so it is alot different, to a degree :)
<stuNNed> randabis: yes, it's not avail, only in hoary.
<randabis> ah, didn't realize that...I've been using galeon for a little while now. I like it better than firefox
<stuNNed> me too really
<randabis> as far as "where" to get it...I really don't know...I suppose you could try the sarge one
<HrdwrBoB> galeon is in universe
<HrdwrBoB> I beleive
<stuNNed> not in warty.
<stuNNed> randabis: according to #galeon on irc.gnome.org it should be ported to sarge soon enough :)
<randabis> well I run hoary anyway so it's not a big deal
<stuNNed> randabis: do you sync often?
<randabis> the sid one might work in warty, I really don't know...I don't think jdong backported that often either
<randabis> stuNNed, daily
<randabis> sometimes more than once depending on what's released (I'm on the mailing list)
<stuNNed> randabis: which mailing list?
<randabis> hoary-changes
<stuNNed> k
<stuNNed> thanks will subscribe
<bob2> haha
<bob2> you really don't need to be on ubuntu-changes
<bob2> all the info there is in the package changelogs anyway
<bob2> (Except for who uploaded it)
<randabis> I like to have it in my mailbox for quick reference
<stuNNed> randabis: how much mail per day lol?
<bob2> sure, so do I, but it's not that useful
<bob2> stuNNed: ~40 maybe
<stuNNed> lol
<randabis> lately it's been less
<stuNNed> btw this windows admin here likes ubuntu
<randabis> cool
<bob2> stuNNed: a better idea is apt-listchanges
<stuNNed> bob2: okie
<mdrjr> does anyone here knows what packages are for C functions manual pages?
<bob2> mdrjr: manpages-dev
<mdrjr> bob2, thank you.
<goldfish> How do I get xmms?
<mdrjr> goldfish, sudo apt-get install xmms
<goldfish> mdrjr: hrmm... That doesn't seem to work for me.
<bob2> goldfish: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<goldfish> kk
<steve__> can anyone help me with a printer issue
<steve__> hey ficus what is up
<ficusplanet> hey steve
<ficusplanet> nothing much
<steve__> I have a pritner issue
<stuNNed> bob2: like randabis would prefer emails sorry
<steve__> printer
<steve__> can you help
<stuNNed> bob2: web based and all...more convenient imho
<ficusplanet> What's the problem?
<steve__> i get  a crazy message when I print
<steve__> it is Paused: Unable to open USB device "usb://hp/deskjet%203320?serial=LPDTESTLD": No such device
<steve__> I configured it, I thought
<pvh> What's the best wireless frontend to use? Kismet? KWifiManager? Wavemon? WMWave?
<stuNNed> wireless frontend for what?
<ficusplanet> Did it automatically detect your printer or did you try to manually do it?
<steve__> auto, but then it made me choose one
<steve__> kind of confusing
<ficusplanet> pvh, netapplet or NetworkManager.  I prefer networkmanager but it is hard to set up.
<pvh> stuNNed: Signal strength, joining networks, etc.
<bob2> stuNNed: huh?
<pvh> ficusplanet: How hard?
<bob2> and networkmanager is buggy as hell
<stuNNed> pvh: kismet i would think, until something like networkmanager is in stable or something.
* pvh nods
<ficusplanet> pvh, Well, I checked out cvs and applied a patch and then I was ready for hoary.
<stuNNed> bob2: would prefer hoary-changes email is all.
<bob2> er, kismet is not a wireless frontend
<pvh> ficusplanet: My laptop is my low-danger-zone.
<bob2> stuNNed: apt-listchanges has nothing to do with anything "web based".  it displays new changelog entries to you when you install packages.
<bob2> pvh: netapplet is in hoary (universe) and not too buggy
<steve__> any ideas ficus
<pvh> bob2: I'll give it a go.
<Amaranth> bob2: It isn't just in thom's repository anymore?
<stuNNed> bob2: before the install of packages or after?
<stuNNed> bob2: so it's automatic?
<stuNNed> bob2: with apt-get?
<pvh> bob2: Is there lid sensor stuff in hoary?
<linux-rulz> is there any third party repositories for ubuntu warty that receive security updates (cause universe doesnt)
<linux-rulz> ?
<steve__> ficus, still the same. i will have to get with my partner tomorrow and have him diagnose this one
<linux-rulz> steve__: what is wrong?
<steve__> my printer is all jacked up
<flodin> what does it mean when aptitude tells me packages are "held back"?
<ficusplanet> steve__, good luck.  sorry i can't be of any help on this one.
<steve__> it comes out with the message Paused: Unable to open USB device "usb://hp/deskjet%203320?serial=LPDTESTLD": No such device
<linux-rulz> flodin: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<pvh> Is there a Hoary Laptop site?
<flodin> linux-rulz: what does that do?
<linux-rulz> flodin: instead of a normal upgrade
<linux-rulz> it prevents packages from being held back
<[Batch] > good morning !!
<linux-rulz> steve__: what kind of printer?
<flodin> linux-rulz: well do i want them to be held back? I don't even know what it means or why they are held back
<steve__> hp 3322
<linux-rulz> flodin: which ones are being held back....things such as the kernel are sometimes held back because people don't always want to upgrade them
<linux-rulz> steve__: did you check linuxprinting.org
<flodin> okay. So this is some kind of manual option? Who flags them as held back, me?
<steve__> yeah, it says the driver installed was the right one
<steve__> it is almost like the driver is not installed in the right directory or something
<linux-rulz> flodin: yes, i believe you can, but the ubuntu team also flags some that people often don't want upgraded all the time
<linux-rulz> flodin: use synaptic and see which ones are being held back
<flodin> linux-rulz: i can see that using aptitude
<steve__> did you see the error message I posted
<linux-rulz> flodin: which ones are being held back?
<linux-rulz> steve__: i dont think i was in this room yet
<steve__> ok, hold one
<linux-rulz> k
<flodin> libasound, libfaad, libavcodec, libdv4, libpostproc, ...
<steve__> Paused: Unable to open USB device "usb://hp/deskjet%203320?serial=LPDTESTLD": No such device
<linux-rulz> flodin: just do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, it will download the updates
<flodin> i chose "mark upgradable" in aptitude now, which made it upgrade them
<steve__> linux-rulz, there ya go
<linux-rulz> steve__: i have never seen that before......was it working before on ubuntu or any other linux distro?
<steve__> this is the first time i used it
<linux-rulz> steve__: ubuntu or linux?
<steve__> ubuntu
<steve__> I used it before on mandrake
<linux-rulz> thats strange....you could try uninstalling cups and compiling it from source...although that could mess something up
<billyanachronism> hey, I have an obscure error in the install
<linux-rulz> billy: what is it?
<billyanachronism> just after it says.. choosing what kernel to instal
<billyanachronism> using the warty install cd
<billyanachronism> it says initrd-tools is already at its newest version
<billyanachronism> then it lists a number of packages that are its unmet dependancies but that they aren't going to be installed
<billyanachronism> and then E: unmet dependancies
<billyanachronism> I was browsing through the forums and another guy was having the same error on the exact same processor as me..
<linux-rulz> steve__: does hp officially support there printers on linux?
<billyanachronism> but his solution seemed non-sensical and not really related
<linux-rulz> billy: what processor?
<billyanachronism> AMDk6-500
<steve__> this driver is their generic release
<linux-rulz> steve__: you could try contacting hp
<steve__> maybe I will do that
<steve__> thanks man
<billyanachronism> he eventually got it installed.. but it required him filling the harddrive with 000s and then fixing the heatsink+fan properly onto the cpu
<linux-rulz> billy: is that the processor that supposedly had lots of bugs...i know a few years AMD released a buggy processor
<bob2> stuNNed: before, yes and automatically displays new changelog entries to you
<billyanachronism> uhm ok
<linux-rulz> steve__: no problem
<bob2> Amaranth: yeah, but apparently pretty buggy
<billyanachronism> linux-rulz, thats an extremely obscure bug
<bob2> pvh: and warty, yes
<linux-rulz> steve__: you could try contacting the cups or the ubuntu teams too
<bob2> pvh: assuming you mean acpi
<steve__> I will definately do both
<stuNNed> bob2: so just 'apt-get install package' and automagically displays changelog before and during the process?
<linux-rulz> billy: im not sure what else to recommend...never heard of anything like that before
<linux-rulz> as far as i know ubuntu is compiled for i386, so there shouldnt be any problem there
<bob2> stuNNed: yup
<billyanachronism> its quite irritating.. the install basically finished too
<bob2> stuNNed: and with aptitude, but not synaptic
<stuNNed> bob2: wowza.
<linux-rulz> billy: try apt-get check and then open synaptic and see if there is any broken packages
<billyanachronism> linux-rulz, I tried that
<bob2> yeah, very handy
<billyanachronism> I'll do it again
<billyanachronism> I think i have to run /target/usr/bin/apt-get
<billyanachronism> linux-rulz, I get a library error when trying to run apt-get
<billyanachronism> libapt-pkg-libc6 i think
<linux-rulz> hmmm....im not sure....have you tried debian to see if it works?
<stuNNed> bob2: ok i just 'apt-get install bzflag' and no changelog
<linux-rulz> try downloading that package from ubuntu's servers and then install it using dpkg
<bob2> stuNNed: did you have it installed before?
<stuNNed> bob2: just installed it.
<bob2> then it won't show anything
<bob2> since every entry is new
<stuNNed> ah ok then
* mvo_ would like to add that apt-listchanges works fine with synaptic too
<bob2> oh
<bob2> sorry for the disinformation
<stuNNed> mvo_: thanks
<GammaRay> what? rumsfeld is that you?
<stuNNed> bob2: think it's worth it to upgrade to hoary so can get galeon? :\
<thoreauputic> question re ppc warty: I have dual boot and mac osx in /etc/fstab - is it safe to write to the os x partition?
<thoreauputic> iBook G4 , ppc version of warty of course
<bob2> thoreauputic: hfs, yes, ufs, no
<bob2> hfs+, I don't know
<bob2> stuNNed: not for me, but I don't use galeon anyway
<stuNNed> bob2: k
<bob2> if you ccan deal with things breaking sometimes, then go for it
<thoreauputic> bob2: aha, thanks - it's hfsplus so I guess it's fine :)
<thoreauputic> bob2: I tried copying a .png over and nothing broke, so I'm hopeful
<dsl1165> anyone no anything about freenx?
<linux-rulz> thoreauputic: try rebooting in os x now
<steve__> linux-rulz, I went to get the file from hp, and i went to compile it, but it says i do not have a c compiler. what apt-tet file do I need then
<bob2> thoreauputic: hrm, ok, be careful...
<linux-rulz> apt-get install gcc g++
<thoreauputic> linux-rulz: alrewady have and it wasn't broken :)
<bob2> no
<bob2> steve__: install 'build-essential'
<bob2> gcc by itself can't even compile 'hello world'
<steve__> thanks
<steve__> cool bob
<dsl1165> was going to be my suggestion. might also grab module-assistant because it will set up your /src symlinks
<dsl1165> module-assistant prepare, iirc
<flodin> anyone know of an rss aggregator that can handle https and http redirects? I want to use gmail's rss feed for mail
<linux-rulz> steve__: what file did you get from hp?
<dsl1165> So, no gurus to help me with my nomachine woes?
<bob2> dsl1165: you don't seem to have asked a question about it
<dsl1165> well, installed freenx, got it working but it seems to completely ignore theming and icons under gnome.
<dsl1165> any ideas on how to tweak it into playing nicer aside from saying "switch to kde"? :-)
<thoreauputic> dsl1165: my nxclient works fine in i386 but not in ppc - beyond thatb I don't know much
<dsl1165> it works fine, it just gives me the default theme on the remote session and half my icons are broken
<dsl1165> so "works" yes, but a little glitchy.
<dsl1165> fast as hell though.
<dsl1165> so, I was hoping someone might know of a fix.
<bob2> that's bizarre
<thoreauputic> dsl1165: I haven't seen a big advantage over just using ssh -X here, but I'm only trying it on local network
<bob2> I thought it was well above the toolkit level
<dsl1165> it really makes a difference over slower links.
<dsl1165> bob, so did I, from what I read. seems like it is ignoring the human theme though.
<dsl1165> I've used it over wireless, from an old and busted p133. works like a champ.
<thoreauputic> dsl1165: yes, amazing - i did try the "demo" over dialup, and even kde was usble (barely)
<dsl1165> I'd just like to crack why it isn't using the correct icon/theme/etc info under ubuntu
<thoreauputic> slow, but amazing it worked at all
<dsl1165> actually, across a wireless link through a firewall it's almost as fast as being there for me.
<dsl1165> best part is it playing over ssh
<Emanuelez> hello *
<dsl1165> can tunnel it like a fiend. ;-)
<Emanuelez> what's new? :)
<dare2dreamer> freaking damnsmalllinux.
<thoreauputic> dsl1165: yes. I haven't had much joy trying vnc - it is much slower
<dare2dreamer> oh, vnc pushes bitmaps of your screen around, very heavy. even compressing the ssh tunnels, my vnc sessions were awful unless I was on my lan
<dare2dreamer> used to log in, xrandr to a lower resolution and connect to vino before I found nx. it doesn't give you display :0, but damn it's fast.
<thoreauputic> dare2dreamer: yep. btw, damnsmall is very clever, but I wouldn't want to live there, if you know what I mean ;)
<dare2dreamer> sorry about the nic mixup, was working on a borrowed rig.
<dare2dreamer> yeah, but gets a p100 upright and useable as a surf station.
<dare2dreamer> I use it to connect to the ubuntu beast in the next room.
<thoreauputic> indeed- usefulit is :)
<crypticreign> hmm, this "smb mount" icon wont delete off my desktop
<dare2dreamer> oh yeah, got two old laptops screaming on it.
<crypticreign> even tho nothing is mounted
<thoreauputic> right click, umount?
<crypticreign> nope
<dare2dreamer> restart fam?
<dare2dreamer> or has that become an old joke now...
<crypticreign> that did nothinig
<dare2dreamer> damn thing is in a constant state of breaking things for me. damn near ripped it out, but I didn't like the idea of refreshing my nautilus windows manually.
<thoreauputic> crypticreign: heh- rename the icon ;)
<crypticreign> i cant :)
<dare2dreamer> restart X?
<crypticreign> done that :)
<crypticreign> oh woah.. its just dissapeared
<crypticreign> wierd
<dare2dreamer> hey, it's always my LAST idea.
<dare2dreamer> sometimes samba shares need a few minutes to go inactive. at least on the win side.
<dare2dreamer> they time out
<dare2dreamer> seen that here with the gf's xp rig
* dare2dreamer shudders
* thoreauputic just uses nfs - no windows to worry about
<crypticreign> ah, this is samba connecting to a linux box
<dare2dreamer> never found a need to nfs...found shfsmount early on
<crypticreign> froma  linux box
<dare2dreamer> ew, black voodoo I say
<dare2dreamer> so bob2, you said you had nomachine/freenx running on your rig?
<bob2> I don't think I ever said that.
<thoreauputic> dare2dreamer: actually I can use ssh with nautilus instead - works OK although kde's fish with konqueror is better IMO
<bob2> (no, I don't)
<dare2dreamer> sorry, got confused.
<dare2dreamer> thore, only beef I have with that is I can't seem to log onto anything with nautilus that has an @ or an # in the username
<dare2dreamer> my webhost authenticated with usernames like user@host.
<rubenv> dare2dreamer: your webhost shouldn't be doing that
<dare2dreamer> tried it as user#host, but no love. works locally though. of course shfsmount let's me play with stuff like its local.
<thoreauputic> ah, good to know, thanks
<dare2dreamer> rubenv, why not?
<rubenv> because it's against the RFCs
<dare2dreamer> it's a shared host. seen it before. chroot iirc.
<dare2dreamer> seen a lot of it, three hosts now. pain in the tail, but he's a good host.
<rubenv> a username shouldn't have an @ :)
<dare2dreamer> you use an # as a substitute in logins
<dare2dreamer> problem is, ssh honors it but nautilus doesn't.
<dare2dreamer> just sits there, looking for love.
<dare2dreamer> tried escaping it too, no dice.
<dare2dreamer> user#host@host is a bitch to type on the line all the time. :-)
<dare2dreamer> for ssh.
<dare2dreamer> I kind of enjoy having things mounted to the filesystem as opposed to vfs though, can actually work with the files in question.
<dare2dreamer> that "can see 'em but not hit 'em" thing nautilus does gets on my nerves.
<dare2dreamer> oh, totally unrelated point to share, naim is the second worst irc client I've ever touched.
<thoreauputic> dare2dreamer: OK I'll bite- whiach is the worst? ;)
<dare2dreamer> lol. parachat. web-based thing, used java and irc, but restricted the servers such that you couldn't use any client but their pos java toy.
<dare2dreamer> a website I frequented for a while used it before they found a contender that was equally bad...some flash garbage that made my eyes water to look at it
<thoreauputic> hehe - I hate java stuff on the web - but then on dialup it's just painfully slow...
<dare2dreamer> they told me, when I offered to host a chat server for free, that "we paid for this one so we could modify it" I just giggled and killed my membersip.
<dare2dreamer> ouch. dial. I remember those days.
* thoreauputic puts on his old timer hat
<dare2dreamer> hey, I wonder what's worse, dialup or really bad 802.11b.
<dare2dreamer> hey I ain't newskool, I upgraded.
<thoreauputic> ;)
* thoreauputic did a year ofCS at uni when they still used punch cards 
<dare2dreamer> ok, you kicked it old skool.
<Xyverz> good morning.
<thoreauputic> hehe... my laptop is way more powerful than the mainframe they had back then...
<dare2dreamer> a buddy of mine's dad has the best oldskool geek story. he and a few guys snuck into their work a number of years ago to steal some time on a photo-etcher...to make floppy drive controllers.
<thoreauputic> :)
<dare2dreamer> 8 inchers bay-bee.
<aethyr> hi all, I did a warty install, and then afterwards changed my apt.sources to hoary, and did the whole "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" business
<aethyr> however, it never changed over to xorg (it didn't even install xorg-server)
<dare2dreamer> I told him, my friend and everyone in the room that I was handing over my madskillz hat
<aethyr> is this normal? I thought xorg came with hoary?
<thoreauputic> aethyr: doesn't sound right, no
<dare2dreamer> hm. if you did it from within X, it might have not overwritten it because it was in use.
* dare2dreamer is guessing
<Xyverz> looks like mine is migrating now
<Xyverz> I guess I should kill gdm, huh?
<aethyr> err... well, now when I do apt-get dist-upgrade, it doesn't want to change anything :P
<dare2dreamer> I do that serious crap from init 1.
<thoreauputic> dare2dreamer: hmm.... thatb didn't happen when I upgraded xfree86 in debian a few months back
<Xyverz> aethyr: you have universe (and maybe multiverse) in your sources?
<aethyr> no
<aethyr> I don't think I should have to though
<Xyverz> dare2dreamer: heh.  can't do anything that requires networking from init1 unless you start your network manually.
<aethyr> what determines how that switch gets made?
<dare2dreamer> and this is an issue why?
<Xyverz> aethyr: I'm just guessing, as well
<aethyr> I don't quite understand apt :P   I use gentoo, there I know why stuff gets updated
<dare2dreamer> ;-)
<aethyr> the whole "apt-get dist-upgrade" seems vague and mysterous
<dare2dreamer> no one understands apt, it's more of a worship thing.
<Xyverz> dare2dreamer: one would assume network is needed for apt-get
<Xyverz> ;)
<dare2dreamer> oh bitch bitch. ;-)
<Xyverz> hehehe
<thoreauputic> dare2dreamer: well, why not just do everything with patch cords and vacuum tubes ;) ?
<dare2dreamer>  /etc/init.d/networking restart && /etc/init.d/piss off ;-)
<aethyr> well I guess a better way to rephrase it is, under what conditious would "apt-get dist-upgrade" want to install xserver-xorg ?
<Xyverz> *sigh*
<aethyr> I mean I know I can manually do "apt-get install xserver-xorg" but that takes away the point of apt-get dist-upgrade :P
<Xyverz> oh hey!
<Xyverz> there's my AIM buddy list
<Xyverz> YAY
<dare2dreamer> if I understand it, upgrade pulls in new packages with no additional packages and dist-upgrade is more like emerge world where it gets everything new.
<Xyverz> jeez... 31% and still 35 minutes left do DL all packages.
<dare2dreamer> of course I speak gentoo with an accent.
<aethyr> yea, but what tells it to get xserver-xorg ?
<dare2dreamer> so what's the running opinion, migrate to hoary or clean install? I'm old debian thinking, but I'm wary with all the stories I've been hearing.
<Xyverz> upgrade will upgrade to the newest versions of installed packages.  dist-upgrade upgrades everything including all deps, I tihnk.
<dare2dreamer> ubuntu-desktop metapackage I bet, aethyr....seems to track everything else.
<Xyverz> dare2dreamer: I have no experience with ubuntu and upgrading.  this is my first try.  last time I did anything with ubuntu was on a previous install... I tried to install kde and farked everything up. heh.
<aethyr> i.e. in gentoo it would be because either a) a package which is already installed wants xorg installed or b) xserver is marked deprecated and they change the virtuals to point to xorg
<aethyr> dare2dreamer, I'll check there, thanks :)
<dare2dreamer> np. I think it's both in this case, aethyr, because it is a fork. new version number and new "official" package.
<Xyverz> oh sweet.  hoary's got gimp2.2
<Xyverz> not that I'm good with gimp, but still... ;)
<dare2dreamer> it's slickness. so, what are the gotchas on a warty-to-hoary upgrade?
<FAST>  :(
<dud> gimp 2.2 is so frikkin faster and much better than previously gimps
<aethyr> dare2dreamer, it appears "apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" will work. I'm going to kill X and try that, bbiab
<dud> its amazing
<dare2dreamer> aethyr, I actually knew something...yay me
<FAST> i have X problems again :(...         has something to do with the nvidia drivers.     cant get the GUI login screen,   gives me the "no screens found" error message again. anyone else have problems with the nvidia drivers?
<dare2dreamer> nope, mine work solid here. upgrade or new install?
<Xyverz> FAST: did it work for you with the nv drivers?
<FAST> i think i installed the drivers yesterday, but never restarted until tonight.   now i have problems :(
<FAST> dare2dreamer, i must have installed them from apt-get
<FAST> or something
<dare2dreamer> if you kernel upgraded, you might need to get the new restricted module.
<Xyverz> FAST: modprobe nvidia
<FAST> i did kernel upgrade..... got a 686 batch
<Xyverz> FAST: did you do the opengl-update nvidia ?
<FAST> i dont think so
<dare2dreamer> opengl-update?
<Xyverz> I had problems until I did that
<FAST> what do i do
<dare2dreamer> thought it was nvidia-glx-enable or somesuch. what does the opengl-update do?
<FAST> i did run  nvidia-glx-update in console, tried startx, no luck
<FAST> er, enable
<dare2dreamer> restart gdm and see if it flies?
<FAST> whats the command to restart
<FAST> gdm, that is
<Xyverz> FAST: did you run nvidia-glx-config ?
<FAST> dont think so
<Xyverz> FAST: I'm still using the stock kernel though.
<dare2dreamer> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<thoreauputic> FAST: just sudo gdmI think
<Xyverz> did 'apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings' then 'nvidia-glx-update' and restart x
<dare2dreamer> I always call it from the script, because the restart will cleanly kill off any stragglers too
<Xyverz> jesus.  I've now snagged almost 600 packages and it's to only 56%
<Xyverz> wow
<Xyverz> that's a lot for a dist-upgrade.
<dare2dreamer> big update.
<Xyverz> no kidding
<dare2dreamer> I need to do one, but I'm holding off till after the weekend. got work to do
<Xyverz> heh.  this is the spare disk in my Gentoo box
<Xyverz> so I'm just futzing.
* Xyverz is on the windows box at the moment.
<dare2dreamer> I'm still timid about going hoary.
<FAST> any other suggestions if these dont work?        pain in the ass to have to keep rebooting and trying :\
<Xyverz> well, it's not like this is my main install on that box.
<Xyverz> so I'm not really all that concerned.
<dare2dreamer> gotcha.
<Xyverz> FAST: you try modprobing the nvidia module and restarting X?
<Xyverz> FAST: is the module loaded?
<dare2dreamer> ok, it's official, nx is a mystery. google returned my forum-posted questions on the subject.
<FAST> nope, let me try that as well
<Xyverz> FAST: you might also want to check all your settings for the card and disable everything that's not necessary in the config.
<FAST> just  'modprobe nvidia' ?
<Xyverz> should work.
<Xyverz> FAST: if you installed the driver package from nvidia, you'll need to load the module upon reboot
<Xyverz> you can write a script for that.
<FAST> well, everything was working fine beforehand, i htink just the nvidia drivers installation cause problems.
<Xyverz> or add it to your conf.modules
<FAST> ok
<dare2dreamer>  /etc/modules
<aethyr> ok, last question for the evening
<dare2dreamer> shoot
<FAST> also, one more thing.  in case theyve been removed (might have been), what command can i run to  install all the nvidia packages
<Xyverz> I just did apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<Xyverz> dunno which other packages provide.
<dare2dreamer> mine never got uninstalled.
<FAST> ok
<aethyr> what's the "ubuntu way" to setup xorg?  I tried dpkg-reconfigure, but it doesn't get me the right default-resolution (I want 1280x1024 it's giving me 1024x768).  I know how to edit xorg.conf, but I'm trying to figure out the proper way to do it with this distribution.
<aethyr> also, when I first installed ubuntu, all it asked me was what res I wanted, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg asks a ton of questions :P
<dare2dreamer> I just tweaked mine by hand and got on with it. I think the ubuntu way is largely weighted on results.
<thoreauputic> aethyr: you did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<aethyr> thoreauputic, yup
<thoreauputic> k
<Xyverz> aethyr: cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Xyverz> ;)
<aethyr> ok, so there's no "best way"
<Kishu> hi
<aethyr> I'll just do it by hand
<Xyverz> aethyr: I have no idea, actually
<thoreauputic> if you edit by hand, dpkg-reconfigure ceases to work
* aethyr is just playing around with ubuntu anyways on a spare 5GB drive
<Kishu> can someone help me with the error when u get trying to dual boot with windows xp
<dare2dreamer> we can try
<thoreauputic> the file has a dire warning about it ;)
<Kishu> "Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7" this is my error
<dare2dreamer> aethr, you should be able to dpkg-reconfigure it.
<Xyverz> thoreauputic: really?  I just change options around.  nothing major
<dare2dreamer> same here.
<FAST> well..... here it goes.
<Xyverz> Kishu: what was the last command you did?
<aethyr> thoreauputic, do you know why it would ask about 20x more questions using dpkg-reconfigure than it does during installation?
* Xyverz wonders why fast rebooted.
<Kishu> i installed ubuntu
<Xyverz> Kishu: are you getting that when you run grub or on reboot?
<thoreauputic> aethyr: different priority setting
<dare2dreamer> aethyr, probably because its reconfiguring without the benefit of autodetection
<Kishu> Xyverz when i try to boot xp
<aethyr> hm, seems shifty, ok, bbiab
<thoreauputic> you can do dpkg-reconfigure -plow for example
<dare2dreamer> plow?
<martyr> Kishu: http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<dare2dreamer> sounds...invasive.
<Xyverz> Kishu: ugh.  hmmm
<thoreauputic> prority low i guess
<dare2dreamer> anything that wan't to plow me gets a higher priority in my humble estimation.
<Xyverz> Kishu: no idea on my end.  but it sounds like grub didn't install nicely.
<thoreauputic> dare2dreamer: heh - yes some commands are weird ;)
<kzm> hi again.
<Kishu> thanks martyr
<dare2dreamer> indeed. my gf asked me the other day if this ubuntu thing was based on "deviant" linux.
<Kishu> let me check that ljnk
<jamin_l> hey guys... i'm a noob at the term command line stuff... is there a way to batch rename files?
<kzm> Reinstalled to warty; let's see if it is better behaved than hoary
<dare2dreamer> rename is a ood place to start
<jamin_l> batch?
<thoreauputic> dare2dreamer: classic!
<kzm> jamin_l: what exactly did you want to do?
<dare2dreamer> man rename, uses regex'es
<dare2dreamer> thore, she's grand like that
<jamin_l> i have a whole bunch of files that are named xxxx.mp3.OK
<jamin_l> and i want to strip the .OK from them
<Zindar> jamin: type this
<eyequeue> man basename
<Zindar> jamin: for f in *.mpg.OK; do mv $f ${f/.OK/}; done
<thoreauputic> "Deviant Linux - for the man who wants all the options "
<dare2dreamer> rename 's/OK//g' *
<Zindar> ahh
<Zindar> *.mp3.OK that should be
<dare2dreamer> zindar, that dot is going to screw you.
<dare2dreamer> .OK
<Zindar> dare: why?
<dare2dreamer> regex. better quote it
<dare2dreamer> otherwise it wildcards to any character, iirc
<Zindar> : [bagfors@zyrgelkwytng] $ ; ls -ltr *.mp3.OK
<Zindar> -rw-r--r--    1 bagfors  bagfors         0 2005-02-03 10:36 apa.mp3.OK
<Zindar> : [bagfors@zyrgelkwytng] $ ; for f in *.mp3.OK; do mv $f ${f/.OK}; done
<Zindar> : [bagfors@zyrgelkwytng] $ ; ls -ltr *.mp3
<Zindar> -rw-r--r--    1 bagfors  bagfors         0 2005-02-03 10:36 apa.mp3
<jamin_l> ack how do you get out of man?
<Zindar> works fine
<Zindar> jamin:q
<dare2dreamer> q
<Xyverz> Deviant Linux, huh?
<|ALLANON|> hi, how can i do the backup of the file of configutation of xorg?
<jamin_l> okay good cuz the Esc wasn't doing anything :)
<eyequeue> Zindar:  fwiw, that's a 0-byte file
<dare2dreamer> ok, I'll shut my "gee I once wiped a bunch of files" trap.
<|ALLANON|> heeelp
<d3vic3> hmmm, my apt-get fails
<Zindar> eye: I know.. just created it with "touch" to prove my point :)
* jamin_l creates a fake dir with fake files to practise on
<thoreauputic> jamin_l: or a sex-change op...
<d3vic3> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Xyverz> dare2dreamer: did you do the rm -rf ./* before as well?
<aethyr> oh well, I edited it by hand, ok time for bed
<d3vic3> how do I fix that ?
<Xyverz> actually, I think it was the rm -rf .* that fucked the system up.
<aethyr> thanks again all
<jamin_l> thoreauputic: i'm quite happy n my gender thanks
<Xyverz> 'cuz the .* removed everything starting with .
<Xyverz> heh
<thoreauputic> jamin_l: heh -me too ;)
<kzm> I have one problem with warty, that worked under hoary...
<dare2dreamer> no, but I did sudo chmod -R -x .* once, and only one.
<Xyverz> g'nite aethyr
<mdrjr> 690 upgraded, 142 newly installed, 18 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mdrjr> Need to get 462MB of archives.
<mdrjr> hhe nice..
<Zindar> dare: dot matches dot... so that's not a problem unless he has files that matches "mp3[^\.] OK$"
<kzm> ...namely that I want to remap Alt-Tab to Win-Tab (since Alt is useful for apps, while Win is otherwise ignored)
<jamin_l> although i actually do have a friend who is a transsexual going to do the sex change
<dare2dreamer> kzm, xmodmap?
<Sav> My sound is really low, i have all volumes set on max, but still my sound is very low. Any ideas?
<kzm> But it doesn't quite work -- it pretends to change windows, but focus is still left with the old window, not changed to the new one
<thoreauputic> jamin_l: pity he/she can't just type q :/
<jamin_l> Sav: same here
<kzm> dare2: xmodmap?  This is the 21st century, you know! :-)
<Sav> jamesh, it sux =(
<dare2dreamer> hey, color me old skool. I'll be in the corner with thoreau talking floppies.
<kzm> dare2: the interface to keyboard shortcuts is actually pretty damned neat
* thoreauputic checks his punch card reader
<kzm> if you pardon my french here
<jamin_l> dare: what colour is old school these days
<Xyverz> Mmmm, floppies.
<liquidboy> how do i list all the mounted partitions?
<liquidboy> or mounted disks?
<Xyverz> thoreauputic: SSDD?
<dare2dreamer> I know, I'm just annoyed that I had to learn gconftool to change my wallpaper.
<Xyverz> or SSSD?
<mdrjr> liquidboy, mount or df
<eyequeue> liquidboy:  mount
<dare2dreamer> mount, df, cat /etc/mtab
<mdrjr> mount will show mounted partitions and df will show you mounted partitions used space.. free space.. total space..
<mdrjr> you can also use df -h
<thoreauputic> afk , back soon
<mdrjr> will make things easier
<dare2dreamer> -h (humane readable.);-)
<liquidboy> i tried mounting a reiser partition and i got this: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb5,
<liquidboy>        or too many mounted file systems
<mdrjr> dare2dreamer, thank you! hehe that what was missing.
<liquidboy> no other disks are mounted
<aethyr> er I lied, one last question, is there a way (with dpkg or something) that you can see what packages depend on a given package?
<FAST> didn't work :(            "modprobe nvidia" gave "module not found"           i did     "apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings" , tried again, still no module, couldnt start x,
<dare2dreamer> you can view that in synaptic.
<FAST> and   nvidia-glx-config wasn't found
<rubenv> FAST: install the restricted modules package
<thoreauputic> aethyr: apt-get depends
<FAST> rubenv, how do i do that?
<dare2dreamer> or that
<eyequeue> aethyr:  apt-cache rdepends ?
<rubenv> it's in the restricted repository
<jamin_l> basename * [OK]  -- gives me too many args
<FAST> i think ive added that repository already,      what command do i run ?
<rubenv> are you on hoary or warty?
<thoreauputic> oops apt-cache depends
<jamin_l> can someone give me a sample of how this damned thing works?
<FAST> warty
<aethyr> thoreauputic, apt-get depends isn't a real command ;)
<thoreauputic> aethyr: indeed
<rubenv> apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<arch>
<aethyr> nor is rdepends
<rubenv> replace <arch> by i686 or i386 depending on what kernel you have
<FAST> i686
<rubenv> and do it with sudo ;)
<FAST> ok
<kzm> Anybody have problems with Wlan (old hermes/orinoco card, used to work perfectly)?  It probes and shows up in iwconfig, but doesn't manage to connect to AP.
<rubenv> after that, you'll be able to modprobe for nvidia
<FAST> and in case i havent got that repository, what should i run to add it ?
<FAST> ok
<thoreauputic> aethyr: apt-cache depends "foo" works
<eyequeue> aethyr:  apt-cache rdepends works fine here
<aethyr> whoops, I screwed up
<aethyr> you're right, it works
<aethyr> I did apt-get rdepends
<aethyr> thanks
<aethyr> :)
<thoreauputic> eyequeue: interesting - what bis the difference from just "depends" ?
<thoreauputic> *is
* jamin_l bangs head on desk... 
<rubenv> rdepends is reverse afaik
<jamin_l> how the frell does basename work?
<eyequeue> thoreauputic:  yours doesn't give what he wants :)
* Nermal licks ubuntu
<FAST> rubenv: and in case i havent got that restricted repository, what should i run to add it ?
<thoreauputic> aha
<rubenv> FAST: the extra repository is named restricted
<eyequeue> thoreauputic:  yours tells what packages foo needs, not what packages need foo
<rubenv> just add it at the end of your deb line that contains main
<thoreauputic> eyequeue: ah, wrong again... premature alzheimers I fear..
<Xyverz> holy crap, 809 packages for this dist-upgrade
<eyequeue> thoreauputic:  no sweat, i've got worse here
<thoreauputic> ok gotcha
<rubenv> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<thoreauputic> eyequeue: I learn something new each day.... and all that cliche stuff ;)
<FAST> rubenv: after i do modprobe nvidia,  what should i do?      if it finds the nvidia module... can i just startx ?
<rubenv> if your X configuration is ok, yes
<FAST> ok.  haven't touched the x config...    time to go try this.        thanks
<dare2dreamer> back in a few.
<rose> hello all - I tried various linux a couple of years ago until I messed up bootloader and had a major crash - now ready to try again
<rose> what is ubuntu like in dual boot with windows
<rubenv> rose: good luck, ubuntu is a good choice
<rubenv> does it perfect, just watch out you don't overwrite your windows partitions while installing
<rose> thanks rubenv - is it the disc partioning easy
<thoreauputic> rose: should be fine - you might need to edit /etc/fstab for full access
<jamin_l> ok basename does absolutely nothing
<rose> I'm a windows user thoreauputic - nervous with command line but have used it
<rubenv> rose: it's okay, if you use your brain, nothing can go wrong
<thoreauputic> rose: it's a one-liner: not hard
<rose> rubenv - I think I found before that so long as I took my time would be okay
<kzm> kzm: Okay, it wasn't so hard. Just get into the Windows mindset, and configure eth1 to use wireless from the nice dialog you find in the menu.  Thanks!
<rubenv> thoreauputic: doesn't g-v-m does this automatically?
<thoreauputic> rose: there's stuff on ubuntulinux.org about all you ned to know
<rose> is lilo or grub best with ubuntu?
<rubenv> rose: ubuntu uses grub automatically
<kzm> Anybody know how to set up Gnome in general to use Unix'y keys? (Ctrl-a to beginning of line, Ctrl-k to cut the rest, etc etc)?
<rose> okay thor - will go back there - started looking then thought I'd get more info - was thinking mandrake would be easy for me
<rubenv> rose: go for ubuntu :)
<thoreauputic> rose: easy yes - but ubuntu is very cool :)
<rubenv> causes less pain then mandrake
<|ALLANON|> help : i'm using ubuntu hoary and have downloaded xorg-driver-fglrx ....how can i install the acceletation for ati radeon 9800 ????
<rubenv> ubuntu just works
<rubenv> |ALLANON|: have you checked the binary driver howto on the wiki?
<rose> mandrake is very big I think - want something smaller for personal use
<|ALLANON|> i uused synaptic
<FAST> woohoo, it worked. thanks rubenv !
<rubenv> FAST: no prob, spread the love :-)
<rose> what about hardware compatibility?
<rubenv> |ALLANON|: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<rubenv> rose: probably the best around AFAIK
<rose> rubenv - that sounds good - I may have to get a modem as have winmodem in box
<|ALLANON|> rubenv: the online help if for server-xfree
<rubenv> try checking the wiki
<rose> oh - and is it okay in dual boot with winXP
<rubenv> maybe it has info about your modem
<rubenv> |ALLANON|: it's the same, the online help also applies to xorg
<Sav> My sound works fine, but the volume is very low. I have all settings on max. Any ideas?
<jamin_l> anyone good here at creating shell scripts?
<jamin_l> brb - have to check on potatoes in the oven
<Dreamer3> anyone know how to make m3u files online work?
<Dreamer3> i'm trying to listen to some music from magnatune.com, but with no success
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: I installed gstreamer0.8-mad, from memeory
<thoreauputic> works fine with rhythmbox, xmms etc
<jamin_l> that and isn't there a codec32 thing you have to download?
<jamin_l> or windows codecs?
<jamin_l> ah w32codecs
<thoreauputic> hmm - for windows media, yeah - I just listen to mp3/shoutcast etc
<jamin_l> that might have what he's looking for
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: i can't get xmms to do anything with it
<thoreauputic> and I use ogg for ripping..
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: what am i missing
<jamin_l> dreamer do you have the w32codecs packages installed?
<jamin_l> that's in Synaptic Package Manager
<Dreamer3> jamin_l: these are mp3 files
<Dreamer3> jamin_l: but yes i do
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: dunno - mine is fine with just gstreamer0.8-mad
<Dreamer3> m3u is just a playlist
<Dreamer3> i know xmms can do this, i just don't knwo what i'm missing
<jamin_l> totem-xine supports it
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: try putting a .pls extension on the playlist
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: they are on a webserver
<Dreamer3> i just want to click them and have them work
<thoreauputic> I did that for some stuff
<thoreauputic> save the file and edit it ( the direction file) ie copy the link
<thoreauputic> then tell firefox touse yourplayer of choice'
<thoreauputic> e.g. I'm using rhythmbox as the default app
<thoreauputic> once you have it set up, clicking will "just work"
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: hmmm
<thoreauputic> no good?
<koxbox_> hello... some powerpc useres here ??
<thoreauputic> it's just a matter of choosing an app when firefox pops up a box asking what to open it with
<sami005> ya pas quelqune qui parle francais
<thoreauputic> koxbox_: very recent, yes (iBook G4)
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: hmmmmmmmmm
<thoreauputic> sami005: un peu, oui
<koxbox_> thoreauputic: i damaged my apt sources.list
<koxbox_> thoreauputic: can you help me out and post it for me in a query ??
<thoreauputic> koxbox_: back it up, then run sudo apt-setup
<sami005> on peut parlker en pv
<Dreamer3> ok, now it's working :)
<thoreauputic> koxbox_: you want a copy of my source.list?
<koxbox_> thoreauputic: did apt-setup get me  a new...
<sami005> yes
<thoreauputic> koxbox_: I have universe and multiverse enabled
<smsmasters> hi, which mysql package do u download
<smsmasters> mysql-common, mysql-client or mysql-server
<smsmasters> ?
<zeedo> that depends
<zeedo> do you need the client or the server ?
<smsmasters> im running apache2
<smsmasters> what is the client
<smsmasters> i just need a mysql database
<zeedo> client is the tools for connecting to and controlling mysql server
<zeedo> ifok, get both then :)
<koxbox_> thoreauputic: one other is the pu clock... it shows me 553 mhz.. but i have 867...
<smsmasters> would i need it
<zeedo> smsmasters: probably yeh
<smsmasters> whats the command to start mysql
<koxbox_> thoreauputic: you got the same problem ?
<thoreauputic> koxbox_: the cpu varies with load
<thoreauputic> koxbox_: feature, not a bug :)
<thoreauputic> koxbox_: I'm offering you a sources list - got it?
<koxbox_> thoreauputic: yes on debiaan sarge i got the same ... but i found some to make it right
<thoreauputic> it *is* right ;)
<thoreauputic> leave it alone...
<jamin_l> ok if anyone here is good with shell scripts here's one for you
<jamin_l> Zindar  suggested "for f in *.mp3.OK; do mv $f ${f/.OK}; done" to rename files x.mp3.OK to x.mp3  which appears to work -- is there anyway to script this so it'll work recursively through directories?
<thoreauputic> koxbox_: my dcc offer aborted with a time out.. run apt-setup as I suggested
<BP-Joshua>  #Beta-Projects seeking more members for the OpenSource Software Developing Community!
<scizzo> smsmasters: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<scizzo> smsmasters: or something like that
<Madeye> salam
<koxbox_> thoreauputic: apt works ... thx
<thoreauputic> koxbox_: heh- you're welcome
<thoreauputic> :)
<koxbox_> thoreauputic: ;-)
<PWM> ok, so I wanted to install the newest version of firestarter (firewall), but it depends on a lot of other packages... how can I install those? I know I can use synaptic, but it doesn't have the newest version of firestarter...
<dud> apt-get build-deps firestarter
<PWM> I'll try that, thanks :)
<kzm> jamin_l: replace "for f in *.mp3.OK" with "for f in `find . -name \*.mp3.OK`"
<kzm> don't forget the backticks!
<thoreauputic> goodnight all
<Jelte> hi there... anyone here familiar/good with wine?
<jamin_l> kzm: can you explain that to me?
<Sav> My sound works fine, but the volume is very low. I have all settings on max. Any ideas?
<Jelte> i can't seem to get the path in wine to be right...   i can start something like  wine i:/somedir/someapp.exe  but not  as  wine /somedir/someapp.exe  even though i: is in my path?
<jamin_l> Jelte: lol first i thought you were talking about the alcohol version of wine :)
<Jelte> jamin_l, hehehe... bit too early for that one! ;-)
<jamin_l> Jelte: depends where you live
<jamin_l> here: it's 02:37
<Jelte> jamin_l, its 10.37 am here in London ;-)
<jamin_l> yes i see that :)
<PWM> dud, when I try typing "apt-get build-deps firestarter" it says "invalid operation build-deps"
<jamin_l> London... more UK again
<jamin_l> btw.... i work for eBay UK from Vancouver, Canada
<Jelte> you make it sound like a bad thing! ;-)
<dud> build-dep then?
<Xyverz> nifty
<dud> sorry, build-dep yes
<Xyverz> I upgraded to hoary and X won't load now.
<Xyverz> :-/
<jamin_l> well Brits are weird
<jamin_l> woah... meow-in-sync here from 2 cats when i looked at them that was freaky
<PWM> dud, thanks a lot... it seems to work now :)
<dud> np
<prego> I need some advanced help with a usb Flash Hard Drive. It is a 1Gb "Mini Pend Drive 2.0". It has a password protection feature (Windows only), which I have not used. However, the drive maps /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2. The data is available through /dev/sda2 but the fdisk command sees strange partition table in those devices... I wish to create partitions on the drive, so I'm puzzled about how to do that...
<kzm> jamin_l: sorry, was away a sec.  backticks expand to the result of the command between them
<kzm> jamin_l: try echo `ls` vs echo ls
<kzm> jamin_l: and try the find command on its own
<prego> the fact of having that strange partition table comes from the password protection feature....
<smsmasters> ok, im in terminal, how do i change root password of mysql
<jamin_l> ahhhh brain imploding!
<smsmasters> ?
<rose> does ubuntu partition the hard disc easily
<pdamoc> hello
<rose> perhaps I could say - for the newbie - is it easy to follow
<zeedo> rose: sort of
<jamin_l> on install? yes...
<prego> smsmasters, I guess (what I did time ago with postgres and RH7.x) that you shoud: sudo su - mysql    and then passwd
<zeedo> its easier than most distros, but nothing compared to how mandrake does it
<jamin_l> then again i'm the moron who had to reinstall Ubuntu 3x to get it to work :)
<rose> I tried mandrake a couple years ago
<prego> rose, however I don't know if you can shrink existing partitions
<pdamoc> problem: I downloaded a Hoary snapshot (2005-feb-02) and tried to install it in vmware... BUT it doesn't recognise the virtual HDD...
<rose> do you use command line
<zeedo> rose: nah its curses based menu
<rose> prego - at the mo I am running winXP with just whatever partition that has
<jamin_l> i use command line when i want to implode my brain :)
<jamin_l> but it has a great GUI (windows & point-n-click interface)
<prego> rose, can you forget of your winXP (delete ALL of the HD data) ?
<prego> rose, and install it after?
<rose> I do get nervous with command line - but also see how powerful it can be
<zeedo> rose: thats the main problem ubuntu has, it should be able to resize the XP partition but atm it doesn't :-(
<rose> haven't instlle winXP - computer came preinstalled prego
<zeedo> rose: use a partition resizing tool such as partition mgic before hand
<jamin_l> if you're not a gamer than you can get by without it i find
<smsmasters> that mysql command didnt work
<prego> rose, I agree with zeedo, AFAIK
<rose> zedo - hmm yes I think a friend did that for me some years ago on old system
<zeedo> rose: best idea, apart from a second hdd
<pdamoc> any ideas?..... I didn't have this problem installing Warty....
<rose> okay prego - guess that means some more reading for me
<prego> rose, once the XP partition is resized, in ubuntu you can fill the rest of the HD with the partitions you wish
<rose> so - I would partition the hard drive then reinstall winXP and ubuntu
<prego> rose, on the other hand, if you have the XP CDs and license, ..., and you have not personal data on the HD, you can delete the partition at ubuntu and define it all
<jamin_l> or just burn personal data to CD/DVDs
<jamin_l> or 10-zillion floppies
<Xyverz> hmmm
<rose> yeah I have photos and any other important stuff backed up
<Xyverz> X is fux0r3d after upgrading to hoary.  heh.
<Xyverz> fun.
* Xyverz searches the forums more
<prego> rose, check it twice before ;-)
<rose> but have heard winXP is a bastard to install
<jamin_l> it's even more of one to live with
<rose> :-)
<prego> Xyverz, hoary has Xorg instead of XFree....
<altan> I'm having issues with the nvidia driver locking up my computer about 60-300 seconds into X (XFree on Warty) when I start using things. Didn't try OpenGL apps yet, it crashes on everything.
<rose> haven;t had the crashes with it that I used to have all the time with win95
<altan> The strange thing is, the mouse cursor keeps moving - but nothing respons and caps lock / num lock do not work. CTRL + ALT + Backspace or CTRL+ALT+Del do not work either.
<jamin_l> hey but Ubuntu, no more virus scanning, spyware scanning
<rose> but do think that if I could get over my fear of the command line that linux would be better long term
<Hannes_> fear of command line?
<Xyverz> prego: I know that.  prego I'm having problems running X on hoary.
<Xyverz> I'm tempted to copy my gentoo xorg config over.
<altan> I first tried with nvidia-glx from universe, then I tried debian unstable's latest nvidia drivers with a freshly compiled kernel
<rose> worry I might mess everything up
<Xyverz> even running xorgcfg fails.
<Xyverz> all I get is a black screen
<altan> Xyverz, try xorgconfig
<Xyverz> 'cuz dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg don't help
<prego> have to go. Bye.... :-((
<Xyverz> altan: I might try that
<stvn> hi, I got a weird network problem: windows work but ubuntu fails on  SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable (*after* recieving it's ip with dhcp) any suggestions?
<rose> anyway - prego - what you're saying is - if no necessary data and I lose it accidentally - to install ubuntu first and then winXP?
<stvn> windows does get a connection i mean
<altan> anyway, the card I have is a GeForce 3 Ti200 - it's good on FreeBSD with nvidia drivers, and it's... quirky on Windows XP
<altan> I black out for a few seconds sometimes on WXP, and sometimes after the blackouts some graphics are corrupted until I reset the resolution - it worked fine when I used to have it 2 years ago, and it worked fine in my friend's computer
<altan> but it works flawlessly with FreeBSD. I'm wondering if the "quirkiness" can be causing the nvidia driver to crash
<rose> thanks people bye for now
<Xyverz> altan: thx, that worked.
<altan> np. wish I could fix my problem though :/
* stvn slaps routing
<jamin_l> okay now that my problem is half-fixed... i'm going to bed
<Sav> My sound works fine, but the volume is very low. I have all settings on max. Any ideas?
<odyssey> hi i im a little stuck. open gl is only detecting my apg to a 1 speed when in fact its a 4. Any ideas?
<Nermal> you using kernel agpgart or nvidia ?
<Nermal> Sav, checked them all in aumix or something similar ?
<Nermal> is it a 5.1 card ?
<Sav> Nermal, yes i have checked, not its not 5.1
<Nermal> hmm
<kzm> Anybody have a nice guide on modding XF86config for nvidia driver
<mdrjr> www.nvidia.com
<mdrjr> they have a nice README
<mdrjr> ;)
<robust_> I have been using gentoo with raid0 and no im about to try ubuntu. Is there someway to activate my raid0 disks in the setup so i can install on them?
<kzm> mdrja: Okay.  Nothing Ubuntu-specific, I take it
<kzm> ^a^r
<mdrjr> yep.. it's explain how to modify your XF86Config or Xorg.conf
<kzm> On Gentoo, patches were applied that let it work with sw suspend etc. Something similar on Ubuntu?  Or does the default nvidia driver work?
<Nermal> kzm, should work out of the box with acpiu
<Nermal> just do echo 4 >/proc/acpi/sleep
<Nermal> and make sure resume=/dev/<swappartition> is in your kernel parameters
<kzm> nermal: hmm...I used to "echo mem > /sys/power/state"
<Nermal> kzm, thats the same thing, but the 2.6 way :)
<Nermal> that works out of the box with me on hoary
<kzm> Oh.
<Nermal> not sure about warty
<Nermal> ndiswrapper wasn't too happy when resumed though ;)
<kzm> Well - I've made the suggested changes (nv->nvidia, #GLcore,dri)
<kzm> So if I'm not back in fifteen minutes, you'll have to come look for me :-)
<Nermal> lol
<mdrjr> unless you did something wrong it will work fine.
<mdrjr> always work for me
<robust_> Is there someone herer that have install ubuntu on a previous raid0 setup ?
<robust_> I'm feeling alittle nervous about loosing all my data
<mdrjr> robust_, do you have the raid0 setup ok ?
<mdrjr> if you have it working on another distro you can easily mount it on ubuntu.
<robust_> yeah , i'm using gentoo and raid0 works fine and has been for months
<robust_> ok
<mdrjr> Ubuntu has an option on it's install to install over raid
<robust_> i have two raid0 setups and i want to delete one (it contains gentoo and my system files) and create a new raid0 and install ubuntu on that one .. will that work?
<robust_> Or maybe there is a option for formating the raid0 system drives +
<robust_> ?
<mdrjr> I think so.
<mdrjr> you will see your raid arrays on ubuntu install
<robust_> hopefully it will work ;>
<mdrjr> it will
<robust_> mdrjr, are using amd64 ?
<robust_> you .
<mdrjr> nope
<robust_> ok
<mdrjr> mine is an Atlhon XP 3000+
<robust_> I was thinking about installing a 32bit chroot and wanted to talk with someone with alittle experience
<mdrjr> well.. get the amd64 version
<mdrjr> and try to boot it.. if it works and find's all of your hardware
<mdrjr> then it's ok to install.
<robust_> Now it's time .. wish me luck , and if it works out i'll be back ;<
<mdrjr> good luck!
<kzm> Wheeee!
<mdrjr> kzm, working ?
<kzm> Umm...yes...yes, but
<dud> universitet i bergen....
<kzm> hm?
<kbrooks> i have a question:
<kzm> mouse seems a bit erratic
<dud> your host....
<kbrooks> the screen resolution here is too big
<kbrooks> how do i change it
<mdrjr> Computer/System Configuration
<mdrjr> and click on Screen Resolution
<mdrjr> :)
<kbrooks> er
<mdrjr> kzm: did you see the nvidia logo on X start ?
<kbrooks> i dont see the computer menu anywhere
<kbrooks> n/m
<kbrooks> ummm..i cant change the resolution.
<kzm> mdrjr, yes, and Tuxracer works nicely
<kzm> I think my problems are with upgrading (and dist-upgrading) warty
<mdrjr> tuxracer eh?
<kzm> :-)  OpenGL test.  And a cute game
<mdrjr> **apt-getting it**
<kzm> anyway, most stuff seems to work.  When I tried hoary previously, the mouse was very erratic
<BeTa> hi,I'm looking for a nice integration into the ubuntu (gnome) GUI of PPPoE configuration (in the network configuration tool for example)
<BeTa> is there anything to do that ?
<kbrooks> whaat is the name of the xorg package in hoary
<mjg59> xserver-xorg
<kbrooks> thanks
<tuxJr_14> hi
<kbrooks> ok
<BeTa> anyone knows a great and integrated tool to configure PPPoE on an ubuntu ?
<kbrooks> can i remove xserver-xfree86?
<kbrooks> is it possible?
<mdrjr> BeTa, pppoeconf
<mdrjr> sudo pppoeconf
<kbrooks> mdrjr, gui
<BeTa> yep... but pppoeconf is text-based
<mdrjr> pppoeconf is nice and easy to use
<BeTa> there is no problem for me
<tuxJr_14> kbrooks, yes
<mdrjr> so.. what's the big deal.. it will ask you .. you answer and get your connection working
<BeTa> but this is for friends who are really not aware about compting
<kbrooks> without affecting xorg
<mdrjr> and we should go out to drink
<BeTa> is pppoeconf in the install CD ?
<mdrjr> yep!
<BeTa> or do we have to install it by hand ?
<tuxJr_14> kbrooks, you have both on the same machine?!
<BeTa> all right
<mdrjr> it's installed by default
<K-Rich> the desktop in Warty there is an option 'Create Document' that has 'No Templates Installed' and 'Empy File' ... Where is the folder i add templates to ?
<BeTa> I have another question about the install CD's content : is gimp-print on this CD ?
<kbrooks> tuxJr_14, yeah. apparently the upgrade didnt conflict with xserver-xfree86
<mdrjr> i'm not that familiar with GIMP
<BeTa> gimp-print are printing drivers
<mdrjr> hmm
<mdrjr> let's see
<BeTa> nothing related to gimp except of the origin of the project
<jouke> is it possible to store your route-table somewhere? my dhcp-server gives a faulty routetable and i want to override it
<BeTa> I'm sorry to ask this kind of question... but I don't have any ubuntu CD here :c/
<tuxJr_14> is it possible to download the whole ubuntu repository on to a dvd or some no. of cds?
<tuxJr_14> kbrooks, then, uninstall xfree and reinstall xorg
<kbrooks> tuxJr_14, xfree is not installed, i checked
<kbrooks> i'll reboot.
<zhukov_> Hiello
<mdrjr> i think that gimp is working
<mdrjr> and printing stuff too
<mdrjr> I'm printing a image on my HP Deskjet 930C
<mdrjr> Yep.. it's worked. and nice
<jouke> anybody knows how to manipulate routetables?
<mdrjr> jouke, what you wanna do ?
<jouke> mdrjr, I want to store my working route table
<mdrjr> but you use dhcp right ?
<jouke> mdrjr, everytime I reboot my route table is fcked and internet doesn't work anymore
<jouke> yep
<mdrjr> you wanna store just your default route ?
<jouke> yep
<mdrjr> oh guy
<BeTa> mdrjr: gimp-print is on the install CD ? great ! :c)
<mdrjr> BeTa, yep. it is.
<PWM> hmm, if I want to edit the /ect/acpi/power.sh file don'
<mdrjr> jouke, add to your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<BeTa> mdrjr: thanks !*
<PWM> shouldn't I just type "sudo" in front of it?
<mdrjr> supersede routers the.correct.IP.that.you.want;
<mdrjr> BeTa, you're welcome.
<zhukov_> anyone wth hoary!????
<zhukov_> Can run alsamixer
<zhukov_> ant
<zhukov_> *sheisse CANT!
<jouke> mdrjr, thanks
<mdrjr> jouke, you are welcome too.
<K-Rich> the desktop in Warty there is an option 'Create Document' that has 'No Templates Installed' and 'Empy File' ... Where is the folder i add templates to ?
<mdrjr> well.. 10am.. time to sleep
<zhukov_> Nobody?
<kzm> zhukov: I used to, but reinstalled warty.  That answer your question? :-)
<zhukov_> :S
<mdrjr> zhukov_, i'm updating to hoary right now
<jdub> zhukov_: heaps of people with hoary, easier to ask your question straight up
<zhukov_> mdrjr, last night i was here with snarky trying to fix the sound problems
<kzm> Q: how do I edit the menus?  Some things can be accessed by right click, but e.g. "places" cannot, it seems.
<jdub> kzm: you can't
<zhukov_> i've managed to play sound with xine and dvds, etc, but xmms is still crashing
<kzm> jdub: can't?  That's a pretty strong word (two, actually.  Fear and surprise and...)
<Hannes_> you can
<jdub> kzm: not graphically
<Hannes_> by edithing .display or something...
<jdub> kzm: you have to edit .desktop files directly, etc.
<mdrjr> menu's aren't build on the source code. so they must be on some file some where on your file system
<mdrjr> s/build/built
<zhukov_> managed to play a cd as root
<zhukov_> trying an ogg
<Hannes_> edit /usr/share/applications/.desktop
<kzm> In ~/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers, I guess?
<jdub> kzm: no, that's the panel launchers
<zhukov_> its with oggs nd mp3
<jdub> kzm: read the xdg menu spec
<zhukov_> anyone knows how controls oggs and mp3 in here?
<jdub> kzm: don't edit the stuff in /usr/share/applications/ though
<kzm> xdg menu spec, got it.  Google next?
<kzm> ogg123 worked for me (ogg vorbis stream over http)
<terry> Is Evolution Broken in Hoary??
<odyssey> boolean variables in config files for true is yes ok?
<zeedo> odyssey: 1
<jdub> terry: yes
<terry> DOH
<kzm> terry: it broke rather nastily when I tried to upgrade from warty, at any rate
<odyssey> zeedo, thanks
<terry> kzm, same here, I get a floating point exception
<kzm> about menus again - I'm able to add "main menu" and "custom menu" to the panel
<zhukov_> hmmm
<kzm> terry: oh, in my case, the dist-upgrade failed entirely.  A mess.
<Zindar> hey.. jdub... do you know anything about martin who is working at canonical for a SCM system?
<zhukov_> appearetly the problem is with some programs
<Zindar> jdub: does that mean it's NOT bazaar?
<kzm> ...but it's not obvious where it gets the menu information?  Okay, I can do some more reading....
<zhukov_> anyone knows were to configure the xmms and totem sound configurations?
<terry> kzm, oh mines not that bad
<terry> kzm, I just researched that, it is in /usr/share/gnome/vfolders
<terry> kzm, some of it is in that folder in XML documents
<jdub> Zindar: it's bazaar-ng :)
<terry> kzm, however I havent found out how it pulls that all together in a Menu
<jdub> terry: that's the old menu system
<terry> jdub, ohh I see
<Zindar> jdub: and that will be compatible with tla or not?
<Zindar> jdub: he says that he doesn't think arch is a good foundation to build on.... and I agree...
<jdub> Zindar: most likely not, it's quite a different beast in a way
<jdub> well
<jdub> it's very much inspired by arch
<Zindar> great..
<jdub> but most people think tla == arch
<Zindar> sure.. that's good .. since arch is good... but way to complex :)... at least it's tla implementation
<jdub> see, that's the problem
<jdub> *tla* is complex
<Zindar> exactly
<deepsight> hallou, has anyone tried to get a external hd through usb working with ubuntu warty warhog?
<Zindar> this is soo great... I'm not a big fan of tla at all.. but I love darcs... but it has some problems...
<mz2> deepsight, should work fine?
<jdub> little of that complexity is defined in the arch mechanics
<terry> deepsight, warty automatically mounts my USB pen
<jdub> Zindar: try bazaar
<Zindar> maybe he/canonical will create the perfect match of arch/tla:s stuff and darcs
<zhukov_> wahts the ****** difference of alsa and oss???
<mz2> firewire hd's don't seem to work hotplugged but usb should work just fine
<Zindar> jdub: I have tried it... couldn't find much documentation that wasn't based on "how to convert from tla"... and since I don't like and know tla that good it didn't help me
<kzm> Back again.  So - in nautilus, I can open applications:// and computer://, but they don't correspond entirely to what I see in the menus.  I'm not sure the help docs are entirely updated?
<jdub> zhukov_: alsa is the new kernel sound driver and interface model
<deepsight> well yes, it also works with my ngage
<kzm> zindar: did you just say darcs?!
<deepsight> the usb connection to the ngage but not with this hdd
<kzm> (happy user)
<deepsight> its an external enclosure thing where i put my hdd
<robust> mdrjr: it didnt work so good , apparently ubuntu don't have suppot for raid on system partitions ;>
<kzm> btw: anybody tried to get OpenMosix working on Ubuntu?
<terry> deepsight, does dmesg say anything when you plug it in??
<robust> but i deleted the raid partitions and installed regular ones instead
<deepsight> yeap... wait
<zhukov_> Alsamixer isnt runnin
<zhukov_> :(
<zhukov_> damn
<robust> hmm .. i forgot , how do i become root in ubuntu?
<zhukov_> any sugesttions about xmms nd tootem
<kzm> robust: I tried to install it all on LVM, and after struggling through the partitioning, I was informed that root/boot on LVM wasn't supported.  Go directly to jail.  Even if you do pass Start, etc
<deepsight> usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 2
<deepsight> usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0out
<kzm> robust: sudo bash
<zhukov_> robust, sudo
<jdub> zhukov_: configure both to use esd
<terry> robust ubuntu doesnt have root but you can sudo bash
<deepsight> usb 1-1: device not accepting address 2, error -110
<zeedo> terry: root does exist, root login is just disabled by default
<terry> zeedo, thats what I meant
<Zindar> kzm: yeah.. I'm a happy darcs user too.... it's really good.... but I think bazaar-ng can be better... if it drops some of the stupid ideas used by tla :)
<Zindar> hehe
<terry> Whats darcs??
<Zindar> terry: www.darcs.net
<zhukov_> jdub, how do i do that in totem? Xmms crashed and wnt restart until i reboot, in the meanwhile i can do that in totem...but un the sound menu, the only options r stereo, 4.1 ... 5.1 ... ac3 passtrhough
<kzm> zindar: don't know it, I'm afraid.  I just like working in Haskell, so darcs is a natural choice (although my only contribution to it was a few lines of C code :-)
<jdub> zhukov_: are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<warty> salut
<warty> salut
<zhukov_> toem-xine
<deepsight> and i use lilo instead of grub, but i dont want to but from it just use it
<zhukov_> *totem-xine with lib 1.0.0
<terry> hrmm, whats another good gui email client that I can use until Evolution is fixed??
<zhukov_> terry, thunderbird
<giard> terry: gmail ;-)
<jdub> zhukov_: edit ~/.gnome2/totem_config
<Zindar> jdub: will you move from the gnuarch mailinglist to a real bazaar-ng mailinglist I can join???
<terry> zhukov, I used to use thunderbird, then I stopped liking it
<Zindar> I'm very anxious :)
<terry> will try gmail
<jdub> zhukov_: uncomment and change audio.driver to esd
<jdub> Zindar: there's no mailing list discussion for bazaar-ng at all thus far
<Zindar> ok... didn't think so...  but I hope that changes soon :)
<terry> hrmm gmail isnt available in the repository
<jdub> terry: they mean gmail.com
<terry> lol jdub, oh I see
<terry> so thunderbird it is
<zeedo> terry: theres also sylhpeed
<zeedo> sylpheed *
<terry> is transcode available in repository?? I have another repository for mplayer which has transcode, I wonder if I could pin back to a version available in hoary
<giard> cool to hear about Guadalinex
<giard> good to see momentuum starting
<zhukov_> jdub, still not working
<terry> giard whats Guadalinex, all I can understand on there page is the picture of the Ubuntu Distro
<zhukov_> :(
<giard> terry: http://babelfish.av.com/babelfish/trurl_pagecontent?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.guadalinex.org%2Fmodules%2Fnews%2Farticle.php%3Fstoryid%3D119&lp=es_en
<zhukov_> (gedit:10098): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<zhukov_> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<terry> giard, so its just another Distro??
<jordi> terry: remember the famous "Linex" Spanish distro?
<jdub> terry: it's an important spanish distro
<jordi> in the schools of Extremadura?
<terry> everybody, I know nothing about Spanish Distros
<jordi> terry: it's sort of the same thing, but in Andalucia, not extremadura.
<jordi> it was even on the American TV
<jdub> jordi: GOSH! ;-)
<giard> *chuckle*
<jordi> :D
<ajmitch> hey jordi
<jordi> hi andrew
<jdub> jordi: you like the news? :)
<jordi> yes. Although I hear thunders in the west.
<terry> cdrdao is not in hoary universe, nor growisofs?
<jordi> jdub: here we've considered Ubuntu, but not right now. Hopefully after Perky we can seriously talk about it.
<jordi> jdub: our first release will be Sarge based
<jdub> heh, thunders :)
<norman> join
<kzm> Hi again (the /&% panel crashed, taking everything with it)
<giard> wow, the x11 packages in hoary are getting rev'd almost daily now
<terry> why isnt growisofs and cdrao not in hoary amd64??
<terry> ooops double negative
<dud> they are there...
<dud> i have them installed on hoary amd64
<Rake> hey again people. quick q; how do i apply big patches? (trying to put on https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1940)
<Rake`> bug* rather
<giard> terry: did you check to see if they were in universe
<giard> terry: or multiverse
<terry> giard, resolved it in #debian-amd64
<terry> giard, whats multiverse, that seems interesting
<terry> it sounds mystical
<terry> giard, I will just have to add it and find out!!
<regebro> Hi all! When I runt gedit, I get  "WARNING **: Failed to lock: No locks available **" repeated three times. Anybody know what that means?
<Phreakazoid> regebro, its trying to lock the file, but the kernel won't let it?
<regebro> Possibly. But what file? I'm not opening a file. Any why? ggv does that same.
<Phreakazoid> I don't know... does the program still work fine?
<flodin> gnome apps output so much bs to the console
<flodin> i wouldnt think much of it
<Phreakazoid> yeah
<regebro> Yup. Except that it starts and saves very slowly, which I thought may have something to do with this.
<robust> hmm , i tried to upgrade by using apt-get install nvidia-glx and then a apt-get upgrade but my nvidia module is version 6610 and my glx version is 6629. (I'm using amd64) How can I fix this?
<giard> silly question
<giard> so I just installed monodevelop
<giard> how long does it take for the developer menu to appear?
<giard> in the main menu
<regebro> I'll just find an editor that doesn't take a life time to start and use that instead.  Any hints? (No, not vi or emacs)
<terry> regebro.....pico??
<Phreakazoid> nano
<dud> regebro, nano
<dud> i dont think i could have survived without nano...
<Phreakazoid> I just use vim out of habit
<regebro> Hmm, yeah, I forgot about those. OK, that might do for today, but I would like something graphical. Kinda lika kate. ggv looked fine, but takes half a minute to start with is just to annoying.
<Phreakazoid> ggv is a text editor?
<Phreakazoid> I was sure its a postscript viewer
<regebro> I ment to say gedit but it came out wrong. :p
<Rake`> Hey - I want to install a bug fix (https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1940) - how do I go about it
<dud> gedit or bluefish
<dud> i really prefer bluefish by a mile when i want a graphical editor
<Phreakazoid> gedit in gnome 2.10 looks nice
<shock> is 2.10 out ?
<Hwolf> Phreakazoid: What can possibly be better on gedit?
<Hwolf> shock: no
<Phreakazoid> no
* shock updates fast
<shock> *g*
<shock> oh
<shock> :(
<Phreakazoid> the 2.10 version has syntax highlighting, and some other programmer friendly stuff
<shock> how can u get me this close to an orgasm and then deny it to me?
<shock> *grr*
<shock> well.. I have syntax highlighting in gedit right now
<shock> O_o
<Hwolf> shock: get an orgasm with another human being. I bet you'd enjoy it better
<Hwolf> Phreakazoid: gedit has had that for ages
<shock> *g*
<Phreakazoid> oic
<Phreakazoid> oh
<Phreakazoid> it has bracket matching
<Phreakazoid> in the 2.10 version
<Hwolf> Phreakazoid: that's good
<neofeed> what happened to 'applications:///' in hoary?
<neofeed> nautilus tells me: location does not exist
<scizzo> neofeed: just upgraded to hoary?
<neofeed> scizzo, jep
<neofeed> must have fucked something up I guess
<neofeed> well upgrade about 1 or 2 weeks ago already
<neofeed> killed my home .files and restarted.
<neofeed> everything worked fine. Except the `how the fsck do I edit my menu' part
<regebro> Ah, the bluefish description is "HTML editor". ;-)
<scizzo> neofeed: I think that link is gone in the new nautilus version and so on
<regebro> But gxedit opens *very* fast, I like that. I'll try these out. Thanks for the hints.
<neofeed> scizzo, so how do I edit my menu now ?
<scizzo> neofeed: I am not sure...
<scizzo> neofeed: maybe look for information on www.gnome.org
<digitalpure> i am trying to vpn into my office, but cannot figure out how to get connected
<trey3> Hey... how does one get a "BitTorrent meta file"?
<shock> trey3 - download it somewhere?
<shock> or do you want to create one?
<trey3> shock: from where? I just want to try out "GNOME BitTorrent" on account of its part of ubuntu-desktop now...
<shock> :)
<shock> suprnova.org is down :/
<terry> shock its been down for like 4 months now
<robust> I'm trying to upgrade to the latest version of gnome but it keeps complaining. I'm using hoary with all the repositories .. main universe etc... and it tells me that it can't be installed because gnome-desktop-environment can't be installed ;>
<shock> http://torrent.dulug.duke.edu/ <-- why not try fedora *g*
<shock> *cough*
<silbs> Rake`: did you get an answer yet? you should attach the patch to the bug in bugzilla
<shock> gnome-desktop-environment is a meta package, i think
<shock> just dont install it
<Rake`> hey .. how do i go about installing a patch?
<robust> shock, but it won't continue ?
<nevyn> Rake`: with patch(1)
<Rake`> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1940
<shock> robust - just use synaptic - go to section gnome and install
<shock> works fine here
<shock> =)
<trey3> robust: apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment on its own and see why it won't install?
<robust> shock, not for me.. complains about gnome-desktop-environment
<Rake`> nevyn - patch(1)?
<nevyn> Rake`: the program called patch
<Rake`> yeah .. but the fix is on the bugzilla.ubuntu .com site
<Rake`> don't quite know how to use it
<nevyn> it's a source patch you really don't want to deal with that.
<nevyn> just update and upgrade and you'll get it.
<Rake`> what if I have? problem still occurs.
<terry> what is Ubuntu based on sid or sarge??
<rcaskey__> terry: sarge
<rcaskey__> wait
<nevyn> terry: a little from collumn a a little from collumn b
* rcaskey__ gets thrown into the gorge of eternel peril
<robust> This sucks , still can't install gnome , it has something to do with libnautilus-2-2 , it doesnt seem to exist
<terry> Okay finally got transcode to install!! Nice
<terry> robust did you try apt-get dist-upgrade??
<rcaskey__> It really doesn't matter all that much. Sure, rsync has a .001 version bump, but the big stuff like Ooo and Gnome is being reworked significantly...
<rcaskey__> robust: try an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<robust> doesnt help ;/
<rcaskey__> sometimes that happens if your trying to snag an out of date package becuase your package list is old
<trey3> terry: Ubuntu is based on Sid...
<terry> It doesnt matter now, I have transcode installed, just trying to figure out which mariliat repository to use
<George_Guy> Can anyone help me.... I need to get a FTP client that works on ubuntu, have downloaded gftp but get an error that there is not C compiler
<robust> it seems strange that gnome-desktop-environment has a dependency on libnautilus2-2 when it clearly doesnt exist
<LinuxJones> George_Guy, you can install gftp using synaptic or apt-get
<George_Guy> ok...I only started using linux on friday......what are the baby steps?
<LinuxJones> George_Guy, In console type sudo apt-get update && apt-get install gftp (enter YOUR user password)
<robust> lol ..
<MM2> I'm trying to open a mpg file to kino
<MM2> it won't open a file :(
<robust> gnome depends on gnome-environment - and in the end that depens on libnautilus-2-2 , but if i install gnome-core and libnautilus-2-2 it's still not please. Then it wants me to install nautilus , but that removes libnautilus completly ;>>
<trey3> MM2: you need the codecs... www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<LinuxJones> George_Guy, if you can do that you should probably do apt-get upgrade as well to update all the packages on your system.
<George_Guy> ok I clicked on synaptic package manager....entered my password and nothing has come up on my screen after that?
<LinuxJones> George_Guy, are you in the account that you used to install Ubuntu ?
<LinuxJones> George_Guy, the user account that is
<George_Guy> yes, only have the one user
<LinuxJones> George_Guy, ok open a gnome terminal session Alt+F2 gnome-terminal
<George_Guy> ok got it open
<LinuxJones> George_Guy, type sudo -s (enter your user password)
<George_Guy> ok did that and after typing my password the terminal window shut down
<LinuxJones> George_Guy, umm
<LinuxJones> George_Guy, are you on your Ubuntu system right now ?
<George_Guy> yip
<LinuxJones> George_Guy, that's weird what you can try is hitting Ctrl + Alt + F2 to get to a real terminal. Login and type sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade. Hit ctrl + alt +F7 to get back to where you are now.
<LinuxJones> George_Guy, write that down so you don't forget ;)
<LinuxJones> gg in 15 mins
<LinuxJones> ter bb
<trey3> George_Guy: he really meant 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' though
<George_Guy> ok tried that but is came back and said 'user is not in the sudoers file
<George_Guy> trey3 any ideas?
<terry> George what was the first user you added to Ubuntu
<trey3> George_Guy: you have to restart to "recovery mode"... and enter 'George_Guy ALL=(ALL) ALL'
<George_Guy> ok thanks guys will give it a try
<trey3> ^^ that goes in /etc/sudoers... that parts important
<robust> i have begun to create a 32bit chroot .. and i want to keep my 32bit and 64bit applications and libraries completly seperate. And now i'm wondering if there is a command so that i can type : apt-get install wine and it will install all of the dependencies automatically ? (It just bugs me all the time cause there are no applications installed for the moment)
<liberion> what header do i need to install for building nvidia module?
<LinuxJones> liberion, nvidia module is available for download unless you compiled your own kernel you should use that.
<bob2> robust: er, that's what apt does
<nevyn> robust: that's what apt DOES.. it's it's entire purpose.
<bob2> liberion: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nevyn> CRAP
<LinuxJones> liberion, lots of good stuff for getting started with Ubuntu can be found here >> www.ubuntuguide.org
<nevyn> ' abuse
<liberion> LinuxJones, nah im not picking up opengl
<bob2> read that wiki page
<liberion> bob2, been there is not about bin driver must build module
<bob2> liberion: why?
<bob2> please don't randomly rebuild things for no reason
<liberion> bob2, when i try to build other stuff opengl is not picked up
<bob2> liberion: indeed
<bob2> liberion: did you install the nvidia GL headers?
<liberion> bob2, no theres no deb for it
<liberion> bob2, it would be just as easy to build the module anyway
<bob2> nvidia-glx-dev - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver development files
<liberion> brb
<bob2> what's that then?
<liberion> bob2, lemme check apt
<bob2> no, you don't "check apt", you install that package
<liberion> bob2, thanx man i didnt see it lol :)
<bob2> in future it might be a good idea to ask questions instead of making assumptions...
<bob2> save you time and all
<LinuxJones> bob2, aren't you being rather rude
<bob2> I'm not meaning to be
<bob2> apologies if that sounded harsh
<liberion> bob2, what tools do i need to build debian packages i have build-essential what else
<bob2> depends what you mean by build
<liberion> bob2, nah its cool
<bob2> package from scratch or compile debian source packages?
<Treyck> hi
<liberion> bob2, i want to build a deb package for briquolo
<Treyck> i've a question
<bob2> liberion: from scratch?
<liberion> hey
<bob2> ie no one else has packaged it?
<liberion> bob2, yes
<liberion> bob2, no one has
<bob2> then dh-make and read the Debian New Maintainer's guide
<Treyck> my problem : i must download the nvidia-graphicdrivers,but i dont know the command for downloading a programm in textmode
<bob2> you'll have to calculate the build-deps etc yourself as the packager
<bob2> Treyck: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<liberion> bob2, im not new to linux just debian me and some developers are build arcane linux and migrating to a debian type system new stuff for me
<bob2> tho I don't know of any cards the default nv driver doesn't handle (in hoary, anyway)
<bob2> liberion: right
<bob2> liberion: new maintainer's guide the [place to learn how to package stuff
<shock> hello alltogether
<shock> I have a stupid little problem at hand
<shock> I do not - for the love of christ - remember how to make a router out of a two-eth-device computer
<shock> :/
<Treyck> thx a lot
* shock feels stupid
<bob2> "make a router"?
<shock> yeah
<shock> all i need to do is this iptables thing i guess
<bob2> just enable ip forwadring (echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ip_forward) and setup your routes
<shock> u know - forward eth1 to eth0
<bob2> iptables doesn't have much to do with routing
<shock> ah ok
<bob2> it does for masquerading, but that's not quite the same thing
<LinuxJones> shock, >> http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Networks/Easy_Internet_Sharing.html
<shock> /proc/sys/net/ip_forward: No such file or directory
<bob2> come on dude, proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<shock> :)
<shock> its 15:24 here and I had no coffee today *searchesforexcuses*
<bob2> hah
<bob2> fair enough
<shock> :)
<shock> hm
<shock> weirdness.... did the echo1 thing... no forwarding so far
<shock> i'll do the elinks thing and look at that howto ;)
<bob2> you're really just forwarding, no need for NAT?
<LinuxJones> shock, sorry that howto is no good it's for ipchains , sorry my bad :(
<shock> yeah
<shock> just noticed
<shock> ipchains *g*
<shock> *remember that*
<shock> 15:27 < bob2> you're really just forwarding, no need for NAT?
<shock> ^^ yeas
<shock> if they want NAT here.... oh well
<shock> let them cry first
<bob2> then just sticking the right subnets on each interface and enabling forwarding should work
<bob2> check your routing table (ip route)
<shock> looks good
<shock> i got internal ip on eth1 - external on eth0 and default via external route - eth0
<shock> hm
<shock> anyone - how can i configure irssi to ignore join and quit messages?
<shock> this really screws up all the conversations
<cbaux> Hi, I'am a newbie to Linux and I am looking for a way to setup an openmosix cluster with Ubuntu. Is it possible, and if yes, how.
<website> does anybody know a good file sharing program for gnome?
<shock> oh boy... I want to be back to the internet properly
<shock> *grml*
<kzm> cbaux: I'd like to know as well.
<bob2> shock: /help ignore
<Xappe> website, well for direct connect i use Valknut, even though it's a qt app. no better alternatives for the dc protocol at least
<kzm> cbaux: I suppose you need to patch the kernel, and openmosixview is available with apt-get, but isn't there another daemon you need?
<shock> well... there is the default gnome-filesharing thing
<website> Xappe, and for something about gnutella?
<RainMoods> Hi all
<Xappe> website, sorry cant't help you there. i only use dc for file sharing
<kzm> BTW: I'm using x-chat, does anybody know how to do /me?
<Hwolf> kzm, how about typing /me?
* kzm tried that
* Hwolf does it
* kzm was so sure it didn't work last time.
* kzm is now convinced and very grateful.
<kzm> thanks
* Hwolf was very sure it did
<kzm> :-)
<kzm> (perhaps that too was something not workin in hoary :-)
<kzm> Okay, how do I get emacs keybindings for editing the entry text field?
* Hwolf is trying to get rid of his hoary addiction
<cbaux> kzm: OK, this is a first step, but I am wondering because Ubuntu runs under kernel 2.6.8, at least on my config, and the patches I hace found are for kernel 2.4.20. Thus, I don't know how to proceed to use such patches without destroying my config.
<Hwolf> cbaux, then take a good advice and don't.
<kzm> cbaux: If you get the kernel-sources, I think you can fairly safely download standard kernel source, copy the .config over, recompile and use it.
<kzm> cbaux: oops...2.*4*, right
<kzm> sorry
<Jelte> hi there... is there any software for gnome (or even already in ubuntu?) that does a full screen picture slideshow?
<cbaux> kzm: no problem, things happen
<Hwolf> jelte, gthumb does that
<kzm> cbaux: I wonder how far OpenMosix 2.6 is along?  The OM people aren't too good at docummenting, I think.
<Jelte> Hwolf, ah ta
<shock> ok - I enabled ip-forwarding, I got internal ips set up right - and i got connection to internet. now why would a ping not be passed through from intern-to-out ?
<shock> *grml*
<shock> can someone help me please
<shock> ?
<Hwolf> shock, try taking the hammer to it.
<RainMoods> I'm afraid I killed my Ubuntu...
<shock> hehe
<RainMoods> I got the error: Failed to start message bus: failed to read directory: "/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/services" No such file or directory
<Hwolf> Rainmoods: how?
<cbaux> kzm: may you be right but as you wrote, it is not easy to find docs on OM.
<Hwolf> Rainmoods: that's an ouch moment
<kzm> Rain: you killed humanity to others!?
<RainMoods> yes it is
<RainMoods> heh
<RainMoods> I just upgraded to hoary
<RainMoods> http://ubuntuguide.org/#upgradewartytohoary
<kzm> Ah. BTDT.
<RainMoods> and restarted...
<RainMoods> I 'just' upgraded? I 'just' killed it
<Hwolf> Rainmoods, I'd go and ask someone in #ubuntu-devel
<RainMoods> OK thanks
<Hwolf> mention the upgrade broke your system
<RainMoods> OK!
<jbailey> Hwolf: Not usually the best answer, sadly.  We just sent him back here. =)
<jbailey> RainMoods: Can you be more specific?
<Hwolf> jbailey: It gets the attention, usually ;)
<RainMoods> Yes I can be more specific
<RainMoods> I did this: http://ubuntuguide.org/#upgradewartytohoary
<RainMoods> and restarted the system
<RainMoods> Then, when I got into Gnome, it immediately got me out of it
<shock> narf
<RainMoods> and there was some extra information: Failed to start message bus: failed to read directory: "/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/services" No such file or directory
<RainMoods> I can enter into gnome via a safe mode
<jbailey> RainMoods: Can you check to make sure you have the 'ubuntu-desktop' package installed?
<Treyck> i've a second question
<jbailey> RainMoods: The times I've had that problem, it's been because I was missing pieces.
<RainMoods> yes I can check - pls tell me how?
<jbailey> RainMoods: dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop
<Treyck> how can i activate the root under ubuntu
<jbailey> Treyck: Just set it's password.  Usually running 'sudo su -' is good enough, though.
<jbailey> Treyck: That will drop you to a root shell.
<RainMoods> jbailey: I am on a dual boot machine, now in windows. I will restart and check it out. Now how do I get into IRC via gnome safe mode?
<jbailey> RainMoods: Errr...  I'm guess x-chat or whatever should still be under applications->Internet.
<jbailey> FAiling that, open a terminal window and type xchat
<RainMoods> applications -> ... is broke in Gnome when I enter Gnome in safe mode
<RainMoods> I can right-mouse-click on the desktop though
<RainMoods> ah OK
<RainMoods> xchat
<RainMoods> well, I'll be back in a few minutes then
<RainMoods> Thanks so far!
<tritium> I need pciehp and shpchp to hotplug the NIC in my docking station, right?
<Treyck> thx a lot
<website> what does dpkg-buildpackage -S do?
<jbailey> website: You did check the man page, right? =)
<website> :-)
<website> jbailey, i don't find nothing there
<jbailey> website: It's under the section "COMMON OPTIONS", and tells you that it's a source only upload.
<jbailey> website: IF you do /-S  (/ is the search command) in the man page, it's the first thing that comes up.
<tritium> Thom May said the pciehp and shpchp failure to load problem was "purely cosmetic" and fixed in Hoary.  In what way was it fixed?  I still can't load them.
<Lathiat> tritium: then you probably dont need them
<tritium> Lathiat, I can't hotplug the NIC in my docking station
<Lathiat> ahh
<Lathiat> maybe your hardware isnt supported
<Lathiat> google?
<tritium> Lathiat, yeah, I've been googling.  I'll keep doing so.
<Lathiat> tritium: i suspect what your commenting on is the fact that people who dont have that hardware see the load failures
<Lathiat> tritium: and that you no longer see them
<tritium> Lathiat, oh, I see.
<tritium> That makes sense.
<website> jbailey, thanks
<tritium> Lathiat, am I wrong in thinking I need pci hotplugging to dock/undock and be able to use the NIC?
<flosch> hi
<Lathiat> tritium: depends on the nic
<Lathiat> tritium: it might be like already there, or a usb nic
<tritium> Lathiat, it's PCI
<Lathiat> tritium: does it work if you bootup with it plugged in?
<tritium> yes
<tritium> But if I undock and then re-dock, it's not detected.
<tritium> Can't ifup the device
<Lathiat> what about booting up without it docked adn then docking, same deal?
<bob2> er, you'd know if you had pci hotplug support
<tritium> Same deal
<bob2> ie your hardware would have cost more than your house
<zhukov_> hi
<sladen> q/win 26
<tritium> bob2, so what's the trick to detect the nic when i dock?
<aba9232> hi
<Ev0> hey
<Lathiat> tritium: have you tried loading the module manually to see if it works taht way?
<Lathiat> tritium: if so restarting hotplug or somethign so it rescans might work...
<tritium> Lathiat, those are good ideas, but yes, I've tried them too...
<Lathiat> well im out of ideas
<aba9232> so what is so diffrent about ubuntulinux linux..   what is the main selling points?
<tritium> Lathiat, thanks for your help.  I appreciate it.
<bob2> tritium: I don't knw if it's possible or not
<bob2> ask on the list
<tritium> bob2, okay.  Thanks.
<robust> What do I need to type to install gtk+ 2.4 ?
<bob2> aba9232: www.ubuntulinux.org has lots about that
<bob2> robust: what are you trying to do?
<robust> compile linuxdcpp
<bob2> so install build-essential and libgtk2.0-dev
<Lathiat> tritium: time ot get to know google better ;p
<aba9232> bob2, i have looked there and im just curious more about what people think about it.
<terry> is there a wiki or something for java
<terry> I am having a hell of a time doing it the ubuntu way
<tritium> Lathiat, yeah :)
<Lathiat> terry: yeh under rescrited formats in the wiki
<Lathiat> *restricted
<Treyck> once again i have a problem
<Lathiat> tritium: you searching for generic sollutions, as opposed to specific to your laptop?
<tritium> Lathiat, both, actually.
<bitandbite> hi, anybody wants to help me?
<Treyck> i have downloaded the nvidia-driver,but when i try to install it,he says,i must make sure,that gcc is installed,und cc is in my path,what should i do ?
<tritium> little bit of searching for generic solutions, little bit of Dell-specific searching
<Lathiat> tritium: well, your too smart for me ;)
<Lathiat> tritium: ooher its dell, which laptop?
<tritium> Lathiat, not at all
<tritium> Lathiat, C840
<Lathiat> tritium: ive got an 8600 and was planning on getting a docking station down the road
<bob2> Treyck: dude, please read the wiki
<Lathiat> mostly for the dvi port on it
<Treyck> ok
<Lathiat> tritium: so if you figure it out, do let me know :)
<tritium> Lathiat, they're convenient for sure.
<tritium> I'll be sure to let you know.
<Lathiat> tritium: what ports does yours have on it?
<Lathiat> tritium: i dont suppose it has firewire or sound?
<tritium> No firewire, but sound (which doesn't work)
<tritium> I have VGA, no DVI
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> tritium: ahh, the 8600 one has dvi
<Lathiat> tritium: i wish it had dvi on the actual laptop
<tritium> Lathiat, I'm going to replace with a powerbook soon.
<Lathiat> Santel: please ask your questions in channel
<Lathiat> Santel: and not to me, or anyone else in private
<Santel> ok Lathiat
<Santel> the install don't reconize a s-ata raid, why???
<tritium> I'm going to go try a few things...
<Santel> ....
<Lathiat> Santel: perhaps your chipset is not supported
<Lathiat> Santel: maybe your bios has an emulation mode for  normal hard drives?
<Santel> but the install reconized the hard disk separally, but the raid no
<Santel> if reconized the hard disks i believe that reconize the chipset
<Santel> no??
<Lathiat> Santel: oh, one of those
<Lathiat> Santel: You'll find that its most probably not really SATA raid, but in fact run by windows drivers
<Lathiat> Santel: its just 'set up' in the bios
<Lathiat> Santel: (at least thats what i found with on e of mine)
<Santel> i configure the s-ata raid in the s-ata controller
<Santel> no in windows
<terry> Ughh Java is annoying in a 64bit system
<Santel> i don't know if you asked that
<Santel> my english is very poor
<Santel> :$
<Lathiat> Santel: Yes, but on some 'sata raid controllers, its not really RAID, its pretend.
<Santel> ok
<Lathiat> Santel: you set it up in the s-ata controller, but windows detets those settings and actually does the raid in windows (not in the hardware)
<Santel> the s-ata is a sil312
<Santel> ya
<Lathiat> Santel: you could just use the two disks, and perhaps setup linux software raid
<Lathiat> im not sure if the ubuntu installer lets you setup raid (the debian one did, altho it didnt work so well)
<Santel> ubuntu suport my s-ata controller'?
<zhukov_> All solved (sound problems with Hoary) :D
<Lathiat> Santel: yes, but not in RAID
<Lathiat> Santel: you can use the disks separately, like two disks, tho
<zhukov_> If anyone wants the how-to just ask
<Santel> how i cant do that suport the raid?
<Lathiat> Santel: pardon?
<terry> zhukov_ what sound problems??
<Guardiann> zhukov_ and how did you fix them
<Santel> that how i do that ubuntu suports my s-ata raid (if exits one method)?
<filgy> is hoary stable enough to upgrade to? i like being on the bleeding edge... always used debian unstable and such
<terry> filgy most definately
<filgy> excellent
<Ng> :o
<Ng> hey filgy :)
<Nermal> filgy, seems fine here :)
<filgy> howdy Ng
<terry> filgy but thats just stable enough for me
<Lathiat> Santel: Linux can do raid in software, thats probably your best bet, i do not know if you can set that up in the installer tho
<filgy> i'm sure it will be fine for me since debian unstable was always stable enough for me (for the most part) :)
<Ng> filgy: if you have reasonable debian clue it's fine. I ran the amd64 version for a while, but I went back to warty so I could not have to fiddle at all ;)
<Lathiat> ive never had debain unstable break for me
<Ng> but if you've run sid for a while then you'll probably handle hoary :)
<Lathiat> apart from kde deps being broken for ages, but i don tuse kde so i dont care
<Lathiat> and hoary has never broken either, and in fact has often worked better than sid ever did :)
<Santel> there's an option in the installation for that but whit it i lose some data??
<filgy> yea i use xfce
<terry> Okay so I guess I will have to do a chroot for mozilla+java+flash for now!! It is the easiest way
<filgy> it's the r0x0r
<filgy> that's why i want hoary, get the newest xfce
<filgy> 4.1 or whatever
<terry> Ubuntu doesnt seem to have 64bit java yet
<terry> evolution doesnt work in hoary, although not sure if that is 64bit specific
<Lathiat> terry: thats a 64bi bug apparently
<Lathiat> terry: altho i did have some 32bit crashers the other day
<Treyck> i have a question again
<fabbione> it is mostlikely related to the kernel
<fabbione> ia32 emulation on amd64 is broken
<fabbione> and there is no upstream fix yet
<RainMoods> hi there - back again
<tritium> Lathiat, I don't think it's a pci hotplug problem after all.
<tritium> This is from dmesg: eth1: Interrupt posted but not delivered -- IRQ blocked by another device?
<Treyck> now i see nvidia @ my xserver-driver-list,but nothing else goes on,how can i disable GLCore ?
<RainMoods> jbailey: thanks it looks like everything looks OK
<tritium> That only occurs if I try to ifup eth1 after I undock & re-dock.
<jbailey> RainMoods: What did you do? =)
<fabbione> tritium: what kernel is that?
<Treyck> how can i write new xserver config ?
<Treyck> and overwrite the ol
<Treyck> d
<Lathiat> tritium: try removing the module before you undock
<Lathiat> tritium: then redock and load the module again
<tritium> fabbione, 2.6.10-2
<jazzka> I would like to help translating, where do I start?
<fabbione> tritium: try to boot with the option 'irqpoll'
<terry> they have ia32 emulation??
<tritium> fabbione, thanks!
<fabbione> tritium: and see if the thing works or not
<terry> is that the same as chroot??
<Treyck> now i see nvidia @ my xserver-driver-list,but nothing else goes on,how can i disable GLCore ?
<Treyck> <RainMoods> jbailey: thanks it looks like everything looks OK
<Treyck> <tritium> That only occurs if I try to ifup eth1 after I undock & re-dock.
<fabbione> terry: no.
<terry> oh well I am happy with chroot for now
<liberion> bob2, hey built the deb package for briquolo
<fabbione> terry: the ia32 emulation is needed to run 32bit binaries in a 64bit env
<tritium> fabbione, what does that do?
<terry> fabbione, no its not
<zhukov_> anyone having amsn problems???
<zhukov_> :S
<fabbione> tritium: 2.6.10 added a new way to handle irq. irqpoll restore the old behavior
<terry> fabbione, you can do it with a chroot and dchroot
<tritium> fabbione, and I can use that in conjunction with acpi_irq_isa=7 ?
<terry> https://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30192/21/debian-amd64-howto.html
<fabbione> tritium: yes
<tritium> okay
<tritium> I'll try that now.
<tritium> be back soon...
<fabbione> tritium: please let me know if that fixes the problem
<RainMoods> jbailey: first I did dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop, and it told me 'unknown version'. Then I tried to install it (apt-get) but I got erro messages. Then I tried 'apt-get -f install' and it crunched for a while. Finally a restart and now I am in gnome. In the background I am now doing 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop', so hopefully everything will work later on!
<fabbione> too late...
<Treyck> i have a question
<zhukov_> Anyone with Hoarty and amsn troubles???
<Treyck> i want wo overwrite my old xserver-configuration
<jbailey> RainMoods: Excellent!  Glad it worked for you.
<shock> allright - that was fairly easy
<shock> :)
<RainMoods> jbailey: yes! I was afraid I killed Ubuntu, you know.. Anyway, thanks a lot!
<jbailey> RainMoods: np =)
<fabbione> terry: that is something different.. a chroot is not the same as the kernel ia32 emulation
<RainMoods> OK I will try one more restart
<terry> fabbione, oh okay
<Treyck>  i want wo overwrite my old xserver-configuration
<fabbione> Treyck: are you running hoary or warty?
<Docta> Should upgrading to hoary have broken my nvidia-glx ability?
<liberion> hey guys ill built a debian package for briquolo anyone wanna test it
<liberion> ??
<Treyck> nothing, i have installed the driver yet and now whanted to reconfig my xserver,so that i could use graphical mode,not just textmode
<fabbione> Treyck: ok.. but are you running warty or hoary?
<Treyck> i'm not sure , where is the unterschied ?
<Treyck> what is hoary,warty ?
<Treyck> my english isn't the best
<fabbione> Treyck: uname -r?
<fabbione> warty is the stable release
<fabbione> hoary is the development version that will be released in a few months from now
<fabbione> Treyck: less /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabbione> it will tell you if you are running warty or hoary
<Treyck> then i run warty
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> did you do a normal installation?
<fabbione> did X come up?
<Docta> Is it possible to use the nvidia-glx extensions in hoary?
<fabbione> Docta: yes. they should work
<Docta> hmm.  brb  :)
<robust> Does anyone here have experience of raid0 and ubuntu ?
<fabbione> robust: yes.. go ahead
<robust> well fabbione i have a raid0 that isn't activate from when i used gentoo
<robust> how do i activate it ? easiest way possible please ;>
<robust> tried configuring raidttab and raidstart --all but that doesnt seem to work
<fabbione> robust: it should be fairly trivial.. let me refresh the mdadm commands :-)
<robust> i'm sleepy as hell i might add ;D
<robust> that's why i want to get the raid going so i can watch a movie and go to sleep ;D
<fabbione> robust: try this: lsraid -pR > raidtab.temp
<fabbione> you might need to sudo or be root
<fabbione> and check the contents of raidtab.temp
<robust> fabbione, empty ;/
<fabbione> lsraid -R -p
<fabbione> is there something in the output?
<robust> yeah .. alot of things ;>
<fabbione> good
<fabbione> can you put the output somewhere on a web where i can look at it?
<robust> all my sata drives ..
<fabbione> yeah don't worry about extra junk
<robust> it just says /dev/dm -0 -1 etc ..
<fabbione> it is all automatically commented
<fabbione> please show me the output somewhere
<robust> and /dev/sda /dev/sda1 etc ..
<fabbione> i don't like to guess or assume
<robust> ;)
<robust> but there really isnt anything strange there
<robust> but ill show it to you
<fabbione> ok
<robust> sorry for sending it but my brain doesnt work very well ;>
<fabbione> it's ok
<robust> feel like i've been awake for a year or two
<fabbione> robust: what are the devices forming the raid0 ?
<Docta> fabbione, since I just upgraded to hoary, I have to turn off the glx option in xorg.conf or else startx catches "Signal 11"
<robust> fabbione, /dev/sda4 /dev/sdb4
<Docta> Also, why won't alsa-base and alsa-utils install?  Version conflict of some kind apparently
<snowblink> Is there a countdown timer available for GNOME, like KTeaTime in KDE?
<fabbione> robust: try: lsraid -R -d /dev/sda4 -d /dev/sdb4
<fabbione> that should create the raidtab for the raid
<prego> how do I repartition an USB-flash-drive?
<robust> omfg ..
<prego> just fdisk /dev/sda and deleting existing partition and creating new ones?
<robust> lsraid: Device "/dev/sda4" does not have a valid raid superblock
<robust> that's really bad i guess ? ;/
<fabbione> robust: yes....
<fabbione> pretty much
<robust> 400gb data..
<LinuxJones> snowblink, timer-applet
<robust> well where the hell has the superblock gone ? ;>
<robust> i have just removed sda3 and sdb3 and made them to oridinary partitions and installed ubuntu .. nothing else
<srid> I created my .xinirc. I also symlinked it to .xsession.  I have "allow-user-xsession" in user config too. But still .xinitrc is not executed during startup of X session.
<ismaeval> just installed ubuntu for the first time, I expected that it would install everything from the shipped cd, instead it downloaded >80MB archives from Internet! did I something wrong?
<ismaeval> srid: try making .xsession executable
<srid> ismaeval, i did that too
<Docta> Is there an easy way to downgrade to warty?
<fabbione> robust: here:  *      y = (x & ~(MD_RESERVED_BYTES - 1)) - MD_RESERVED_BYTES
<LinuxJones> ismaeval, they are probably just updates
<srid> i will be back
<ismaeval> srid: using gdm? I am not sure that gdm honors xsession at all
<snowblink> LinuxJones: cheers. Only in hoary right?
<robust> fabbione, huh ?
<LinuxJones> snowblink, let me check I am running hoary yes
<ismaeval> LinuxJones: but they are >80MB of updates, I though there was a difference to running sid! :)
<fabbione> robust: that is where the md superblock are located compared to the beginning of the partition and its size
<snowblink> LinuxJones: cool. Something to look forward to. :)
<fabbione> robust:         __u32   magic;          /* MD_SB_MAGIC: 0xa92b4efc - little endian */
<fabbione> this is the label that identify the first 4 bytes in the superblock
<fabbione> so you can in theory hexedit the hd
<fabbione> and see if they are still there
<srid> I still cannot make .xsession run at startup! :(
<robust> fabbione, but .. it's a mystery why this has happened
<LinuxJones> snowblink, do you have universe enabled ?
<snowblink> LinuxJones: I'm on warty, but yes.
<srid> can anyone help?
<srid> i am using icewm
<srid> and I want my .xsession to be run on X startup
<srid> chmod +x .xsession
<fabbione> robust: not necessarely...
<srid> still not working!
<srid> plz help
<LinuxJones> ismaeval, warty was frozen so there were not that many updates.
<ismaeval> LinuxJones: so, warty freezes after CD's are pressed, is that it=
<LinuxJones> ismaeval, yes
<ismaeval> LinuxJones: so running warty will look more like running FC than running sarge or sid, this is, I am not bound to downloadind >80 MB archives once a month or so?
<srid> anyone know this fucking stuff?? how to run a program in X server startup?
<Stuttergart> Is anyone else finding that Evolution 2.x in Hoary is very unstable?
<srid> hey, i want a window manager that doesn't suck
<Mitario> does anyone know if I can sync my agenda on my mobile phone with evolutions one?
<ismaeval> srid: you running startx or xdm?
<douglas> hi !
<Mitario> via bluetooth
<douglas> do anyone here has a IBM router ?
<srid> ismaeval, i am running gdm  (so xdm)
<housetier> srid, how do you start your x session? from gdm?
<srid> housetier, yes, from gdm
<srid> I have "allow-user-xsession" in Xsession.options too!
<ismaeval> srid: not sure, I think gdm doesn't honor .xsession but honors .gnomerc instead, try quitting gdm and startx
<srid> but still .xsession is not executed
<srid> oh, will try that
<srid> ismaeval, thnx
<ismaeval> srid: also check .xsession-errors, more useful than us!
<housetier> srid, afaik you need to tell gdm that it should execute your xsession instead of the system wide ones
<srid> ismaeval, checkd that .. no useful stuff
<housetier> srid, something like "default xsession" or so from gdm session menu
<srid> housetier, I use 'icewm' from gdm menu
<srid> will try
<tritium> fabbione, thanks for the suggestion.  Unfortunately, it didn't work.
<terry> What package do I need to install to have a pretty boot like SuSe
<srid> still doesn't work!! :(
<srid> tried .gnomerc too
<srid> no xsession in gdm menu
<srid> only gnome,icewm,.default sesion,...
<housetier> srid, try default
<ismaeval> srid try xdm
<toxickore> someone has run nagios under ubuntu?
<srid> ok this fucking .xsession finally worked
<srid> thanks
<housetier> o tempora o mores
<dud> it is pretty horrid times :o
<tritium> fabbione, anything else you might suggest other than irqpoll?
<fabbione> tritium: not at the moment.. mind to file a bug on bugzilla with all the possible details? lspci, dmesg and so on?
<RainMoods> hi all
<fabbione> did it ever work? is it the first time? kernel version that broke and so on..
<tritium> fabbione, okay, I will.
<RainMoods> I've got a screen resolution problem all of a sudden (Hoary)
<fabbione> tritium: use package linux
<fabbione> or component.. i can never remember how bugzilla calls it
<tritium> fabbione, okay.  I'll find it.  And, no, it's never worked.  I'll put the details in the report.
<RainMoods> jbailey: are you there? can you help me out (again)?
<tritium> fabbione, thanks again.
<fabbione> tritium: no problem
<jbailey> RainMoods: I'm working at the same time, so I might be slow.
<RainMoods> jbailey: np! I'm supposed to be working myself :)
<jbailey> RainMoods: Yeah, but my boss watches me when I slack off in this channel ;)
<RainMoods> thing is: I restarted and now I am in 640X480, while I used to be in 1240x1024
<dr_willis> jbailey,  its not slacking.. its 'research'
<RainMoods> Desktop->Administration->Screen resolution does not help me
<dr_willis> :P
<tritium> RainMoods, are you on a Mac with an ATI card?
<RainMoods> tritium: I am on a PC
<RainMoods> dr_willis: you are so right!
<tritium> RainMoods, you just upgraded to Hoary, and switched from XFree86 to Xorg?
<jbailey> RainMoods: My first guess is that something got chewed when the box moved to x.org.  Unfortunately, I don't have any experience there.  I had to do my config file by hand to support the dual head.
<RainMoods> I just upgraded, yes. but did I switch? I dont know, how to find out?
<jbailey> RainMoods: I suspect if you do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg you might be able to fix it.
<jbailey> RainMoods: It really shouldn't be needed, but I don't have a better answer for you.
<tritium> Yep.  If that doesn't work, you might need to manually set HorizSync and VertRefresh.
<RainMoods> something like sudo dpkg -r xserver-xorg ?
<tritium> RainMoods, what does ddcprobe report?
<dr_willis> bbl
<jbailey> RainMoods: Nope, that tells dpkg to *remove* the packag.e =)  You definetly want dpkg-reconfigure.  Although, you're right about the sudo
<no0tic> I have a problem with dri, and want to file a bug, wich package is?
<RainMoods> tritium: it tells me a lot! I shall first try jabailey's remark
<Mr_Blonde> which is tge best linux distro
<tritium> RainMoods, yes, try dpkg-reconfigure first.
<zAo^> randabis, how did you change the XFCE panel like that?
<zAo^> anyone know how I change the panel like this? http://img114.exs.cx/img114/8282/newdesktop4hp.jpg
<RainMoods> reboot ...
<housetier> zAo^, looks like a aqua'esque theme to me
<zAo^> housetier, yes, but how do I change that panel? I change everything, but dont know how to change the panel itself
<housetier> zAo^, you install and then select the theme
<zAo^> housetier, I did, everything but the panel changed :)
<Danko123456> Hi, I just wanted to ask someone with experience with Ubuntu on an iBook, about his experience with it.
<Cindux> theirs an ubuntu ibook
<housetier> zAo^, hmmm if this is a xfce panel maybe you need the xfce theme too... I only use xfwm4 from xfce so I don't know for sure
<Cindux> :O
<Danko123456> sorry
<Danko123456> ?
<Danko123456> there is a Ubuntu for PowerPCs?
<Danko123456> was that your messsage?
<housetier> Danko123456, I know from reports that ubuntu works well on ppc
<housetier> well maybe "know" is too strong, "heard" is better
<Danko123456> Great, but you never used it hey?
<zAo^> thanks housetier  :)
<Cindux> bah'
<Cindux> I'm so glad the login screen wasn't those 3 half naked people
<Cindux> glaring at
<Cindux> me
<Danko123456> hehe...
<housetier> Danko123456, I only have various i386 at my disposal
<Cindux> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/login.jpeg
<Cindux> lol
<Danko123456> Yeah...PCs are still more usual...
<Danko123456> I just ordered an iBook.
<Danko123456> Cause it was cheaper than other good notebooks.
<Danko123456> So Im downloading the CD image for Ubuntu PPC.
<Cindux> I just ordered a new 2.4ghz celery :D
<Danko123456> I just thought Id get some information before I start...
<Danko123456> Celery, hey? Thats a new way to say it(to me)
<Cindux> They still haven't recieved my bank order though
<housetier> Danko123456, maybe you find something in the wiki
<Danko123456> Thanks Ill look.
<MFen> anybody have a sense of where we are on hoary? on schedule??
<Danko123456> You know, I just heard a person yesterday say that the OS X is running better than Linuxes(I guess in general)...would you agree? Anyone have any experience with both?
<Cindux> = /
<Cindux> I've used my friends g4 a couple times :P
<Cindux> lol
<housetier> Danko123456, depends on the platform wouldnt you agree :)
<Danko123456> heh
<Cindux> meh Linux can't be beaten ^.-
<housetier> I doubt osx will run on i386
<Cindux> with the fact that it has no limits
<Cindux> it automatically wins
<Danko123456> Yeah, off course I guess, do you mean between Macs?
<Danko123456> housetier...
<Danko123456> I totally disagree with the guy anyhow, he gives me some corporate article as proof of his statement...
<Cindux> Has anyone else been able to find this Ubuntu forum
<Cindux> I honestly can't find it lol
<Danko123456> But I just wanted to ask if someone has experience, since the OS X, is built on Unix, I can almost believe the guy....
<crimsun> Cindux: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/forums
<Cindux> woah
<Cindux> lolthanks
<crimsun> Cindux: Ubuntu home page>Community>Web forums
<Danko123456> ill click on it too :--
<zAo^> can any1 help me with some themes? TA
<Cindux> lol gotcha
<Danko123456> What themes?
<Cindux> the person, who gave me link ??
<Cindux> want a referral ?
<zAo^> Danko123456, http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/rpanther2/?branch_id=52431&release_id=186512 << this one
<Danko123456> So what kind of help?
<Danko123456> heh
<Martok> Did anybody notice that Gentoo now supports the TCG?
<Danko123456> thats a nice theme...
<Danko123456> kinda...
<zAo^> hehe
<Danko123456> So what do you need>
<zAo^> well, when I extract it to /usr/share/themes
<zAo^> XFCE doesnt see it
<Danko123456> YEah...
<zAo^> when I rename the dir to gtk+2.0 it shows up, but doesnt work
<Danko123456> Ok, Ill tell you first that I am a total beginner with this.
<zAo^> hehe lol
<Danko123456> But to install a theme...
<zAo^> I think the theme engine is not started or something like that
<Danko123456> Let me try b4 I say anything.
<zAo^> lol :D
<zAo^> it says on the site: It matches nicely with the GTK+ 2 part of the RPanther2 theme.
<zAo^> :S
<Danko123456> Well, I cant get it to work...
<Danko123456> heheh
<zAo^> lol, in XFCE?
<Danko123456> It should be just open the themes click on install and select your theme...
<zAo^> in gnome that is
<Danko123456>  thought it worked that way...
<Danko123456> not much of a help...
<zAo^> :)
<altan> Hi guys, I resolved my problems with the nvidia drivers crashing by setting "NvAGP" "1" in XF86Config-4. However, the 2D performance of nVidia's AGP driver is rather poor, and I wish I could use agpgart since it was much faster (at least in 2D, 3D mode would freeze [probably due to my problems] )
<altan> right now I'm back to using the stock nv drivers and the 2D performance is much better since it can use agpgart
<Danko123456> Well its supposed to work that way...
<zAo^> Yes, but not in XFCE :)
<Danko123456> All right...
<terry> Okay so I tried to add splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/GRUB/splashimages/fiesta.xpm.gz to my menu.lst
<terry> but it didnt work
<dryzer> salut
<shock> moin
<Cindux> lol :P
<Cindux> hows everyone like my new layout
<Cindux> http://www.skorne.com
<Cindux> simple is good :D
<djjason> is there a way for me to adjust the sensitivity of my laptops touchpad, the mouse settings in Desktop preferences only work for external mouses
<Danko123456> :) you have a girls group in your gAIM?
<shock> nice
<shock> i like it alot
<shock> can i have it?
<shock> *fg*
<Cindux> have wut ?
<Cindux> the girls group
<Danko123456> There is a girls group in your gaim...
<Cindux> lol
<Cindux> :(
<Cindux> so
<Danko123456> Its all good....
<shock> no - the webpage-sources?
<shock> :)
<Cindux> it was when I first installed Ubuntu
<Danko123456> I  just never seen it b4..
<Cindux> bah
<Cindux> lol
<Danko123456> that someone does that....
<Cindux> I organized my contacts when I was using MSN
<Danko123456> a separate group for girls..enough abouit that.
<dud> what is this "girl" thing you are talking about...?
<Cindux> GAIM automatically put them in my msn groups
<terry> What is the package that makes a graphical boot??
<Cindux> dud: it's just a screenshot of GAIM on my website with a "girls group"
<Danko123456> heh
<dud> i saw that, but i was thinking generally this "girl" thing
<dryzer> i have just update my ubuntu warty with synapsis, and after more one hour, i reboot dans i have :
<Danko123456> ok...
<dryzer> Booting 'Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.8.1-3-386.dpkg-tmp'
<Danko123456> need more information...
<dryzer> Filesystem type reiserfs, partition type 0x83
<dryzer> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386.dpkg-tmp root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<dryzer> Error 15: File not found
<dryzer>  Press any key to continue
<dryzer> and when i press a key i arrive in grub menu
<dryzer> and all proposition give the same error
<LinuxJones> dryzer, when it says loading grub after you re-boot, hit the ESC key and select another kernel
<zenwhen> helloooooooooooooo ubuntuians
<Crane> hello
<zenwhen> sup
<Danko123456> hey
<Danko123456> aha.
<LinuxJones> zenwhen, hi
<snowblink> terry: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/USplash
<zenwhen> I idle here 24/7 and never say hi. I figured I would rectify this by having a bit of meaningless small talk and such.
<dryzer> LinuxJones : hum ! all options are for the same verion of kernel in grub
<Crane> lool
<Crane> lol
<csturm> hey guys! i am running ubuntu hoary on a nforce2 motherboard, and i have distorted sound
<lool> Crane: hmm?
<Danko123456> ok I gotta leave, I cant figure out how to stop this screen from bringing itself to foreground every time a message is sent, so Ill just leave, im no use anyhow...
<Crane> :)
<Danko123456> buy
<csturm> i am using the onboard nforce sound
<Crane> lool, I meant lol
<Crane> sorry
<lool> ah
<lool> np
<LinuxJones> dryzer, well it's probably easier to re-install than try to get back in :D
<Cindux> damn't
<Cindux> my web hosting company has billed me for another year automatically - . -
<dryzer> lol
<Cindux> lol no not funny, i used my dads cc to sign up
<Cindux> and i dont have the $ to give him
<LinuxJones> Cindux, rolf that's fraud
<Crane> lol
<Crane> try emailing them
<Crane> or setting up payment schedule with dad
<Crane> :)
<Cindux> I'm in their billing area now
<Cindux> their a great host just that i dont have the cash to continue
<Cindux> http://www.fuitadnet.com cheap to
<Crane> cool
<Crane> I use hasweb
<Crane> http://www.hasweb.com/
<dryzer> what's the best type of filesystem ? reiserfs, ext3, jfs or xfs ?
<Stuttergart> fat
<Stuttergart> fat rocks
<Stuttergart> fat12 to be specific.
<dryzer> lol
<Crane> I use ext3
<Crane> don't know which would be considered "best"
<Cindux> hm pretty good
<zenwhen> reiser on every partition here just because \
<Cindux> I wasted my money
<Cindux> fuitadnet was 3gb ebspace / 25gb bandwidth
<Cindux> and the most i had on my webspace were a few HTML files & a movie
<Cindux> lol
<Cindux> maybe 60gb total
<Cindux> oops
<Crane> lol
<Cindux> ntogb
<Cindux> not gb*
<Cindux> mb *
<Cindux> lol
<Crane> I have about 3 gig of files on mine
<Cindux> nice
<Cindux> I'm going with something actually suited to my needs next
<Crane> game files ,maps and such
<Cindux> http://www.asmallorange.com/services/hosting/
<Cindux> sure you've heard of them
<bruno> hi
<Cindux> hello!
<bruno> hi cindux
<Crane> http://www.hasweb.com/experience/hasweb_hostingplans.html
<Cindux> could not be found :(
<dryzer> for my problem about update who failed on reboot, do you know what is the source ?
<dryzer> in synapsis i choos "update simply", not "intelligent update"
<Crane> Cindux, be sure to check has web, some of their priced are yearly but they are cheaper than most
<CreeVal> Anyone encounter this message when trying til change resolution in Gnome? :"The X Server does not support the XRandR extension. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available."
<CreeVal> (Getting a bit tired of waiting for forum answers... :P)
<Crane> lol
<Crane> CreeVal, what are you trying to do?
<Crane> what res are you changing to
<CreeVal> Well i cant really change any because this message pops up everytime i try
<Crane> CreeVal, did you see this post?
<Crane> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12002&highlight=XRandR+extension
<Crane> sounds like you have ATI maybe?
<CreeVal> Yeah...Stupid ATI
<CreeVal> *will read post*
<CreeVal> (tried searching btw...)
<Crane> this one has some more info as well
<Crane> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5357&highlight=XRandR+extension
<Crane> Sorry I use nvidia myself and don't know much about ATI
<CreeVal> Wierd i didn't get the post when searching... Thx Crane... :)
<CreeVal> This was my first and last ATI card btw...
<Crane> no problem I actually did a search on  XRandR extension
<CreeVal> Wierd... :P
<Crane> :)
<CreeVal> I searched on the excact same frase... :P
<CreeVal> (impatient me... :P)
<terry> okay one more thing.  My internet isnt being automatically configured
<terry> I have to add the route and bring up the interface manually
<terry> where should I fix this??
<terry> /etc/network/interfaces shows the nic
<terry> however it doesnt automatically come up
<DagaZ> anyone here using icewm??
<spiral> hi
<LinuxJones> hi spiral
<spiral> I just saw a web page on the internet speaking about smart batteries handled on ubuntu after a kernel recompilation
<spiral> does anyone here know if the normal ubuntu kernel will soon be patched to handle this ?
<prego> how do I repartition an USB-flash-drive?
<prego> just fdisk /dev/sda and deleting existing partition and creating new ones?
<prego> will the OS just detect the partitions?
<CreeVal> Bah, stupid ATI card...
<CreeVal> *considering switch to my old GeForce 4 Ti4200 card...*
<spiral> souki gave me this link... Do you think that the patch could be integrated in ubuntu ? http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~dbildh/Linux_On_TM4001/#smartbattery
<prego> I have had to unplug de usb-flash-drive and plug it again in order to re-generate de /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2...
<ewhitten> Is this the right place for hoary questions?
* ewhitten taps the mic...
<csturm> ewhitten: sure
<ewhitten> Just a basic one:  Where did all the mono packages go?
<ewhitten> I could have sworn they were there yesterday.
<phaemon> hiya...I have a problem with apt-get/synaptic...it doesn't find the files, even though the address looks to be good.  This is running off a livecd
<csturm> ewhitten: they are all there, i am installing them right now
<ewhitten> csturm:  Hmm.  I just reloaded from hoary and I'm not seeing any of them in synaptic.  strange...
<Treyck> hi all
<ewhitten> Treyck:  mornin.  well, sorta.
<Treyck> anyone german ?
<phaemon> can anyone help?
<csturm> ewhitten: do you have multiverse and universe in your apt.sources?
<ewhitten> csturm:  ahhh..  universe, yes.  multiverse, no.
<website> where are locatd the files used by ubuntu to create the menus (in gnome)?
<pybe-lappy> just logged in and this change password dialog has come up saying my password has expired, whats the deal
<ewhitten> website:  check /usr/share/applications?
<tolstoy> folks, my "theme" widget is messed up.  Every theme icon has a question mark on it, and the thing doesn't scroll right.  Is there a way to "clean it out?"  Removing .themes doesn't fix anything.
<Treyck> anyone german here `?
<tolstoy> Logged in as another user: things seem okay.
<ewhitten> Treyck:  I'm not german, but I can speak it somewhat. ;)
<website> ewhitten, gonna do that since i look at debian-menu stuff
<tolstoy> (hoary, btw)
<csturm> ewhitten: i'm not sure where they are but possibly in multiverse :)
<Treyck> ewhitten,have you learned it on school ?
<ewhitten> csturm:  where can I add multiverse? right with the others after universe?  Just wanting to make sure it's the same server.
<ewhitten> Treyck:  yes, a couple years in high school, plus relatives there. :)
<csturm> ewhitten: write it after universe
<pybe-lappy> heh, its evolution telling me to change my exchange password =)
<Treyck> ewhitten what nationality are you ?
* spiral feels lonely... Nobody answers his recurrent question, even when he has new informations to submit... :-/
<ewhitten> Treyck:  american
<phaemon> umm...if it helps, apt-get update returns: Get:1 http://people.ubuntu.com ./ Packages [3734B] 
<phaemon> E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<prego> wooohooo! it worked ;-) Now I have a 1Gb pendrive with a 125Mb vfat partition and a 880Mb reiserfs partition!!
<ewhitten> spiral:  I just joined.  What's up?
<ewhitten> phaemon:  have you been editing your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<phaemon> ewhitten: No, this is just booted off a livecd
<spiral> ewhitten: support for smart batteries under hoary
<Mitario> anyone else experiencing problems with printing to windows XP shared printers?
<Treyck> ewhitten what state ?
<ewhitten> phaemon:  Hmm.  I haven't played with the Hoary live cd, just the full install.
<phaemon> ewhitten: Well, my /etc/apt/sources.list is:
<ewhitten> Treyck:  I live in Cambridge (Massachusetts), practically down the street from all those ximian/novell guys.
<phaemon> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main
<phaemon> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/LiveCD/warthog ./
<phaemon> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/LiveCD/morphix ./
<ewhitten> prego:  nice!
<phaemon> it says they're all unavailable
<phaemon> but I can see them in firefox
<ewhitten> yeah.  are those trailing ./ 's all in your sources.list file?
<ewhitten> that seems a bit odd.
<phaemon> ewhitten: yes, they are
<Treyck> oh,cambridge,nice
<ewhitten> phaemon:  try removing them and doing an apt-get update
<Treyck> are you jobbing in the it or just interested in linux ?
<prego> ewhitten, soon I will write these flash-usb experiences at www.barrapunto.com/~prego . Stay tunned ;-)
<ewhitten> prego:  very cool.
<snowblink> Is anyone using the new Skype?
<phaemon> ewhitten: now it says the line is malformed...I guess it needs a dir of some sort at the end
<ewhitten> Treyck:  Right now, I work for a biz intel company doing data warehouse stuff, but yeah, I've been doing linux stuff since about '96.  I may be starting a job with a new company in a couple months, migrating their entire desktop systems to linux :)
<prego> snowblink, just installed it... not yet tested (and I have not a microphone right now)
<ewhitten> phaemon:  let me try to play around with it.  one sec.
<ewhitten> snowblink:  I'm compiling it now on my laptop.
<snowblink> prego: Right. Tell me if you can hear it ring. Everything else seems to work though.
<Treyck> ewhitten wow,nice, how old r u ?
<ewhitten> Treyck: 24
<Treyck> ah,i see
<Treyck> i'm just 19
<shock> re hi
<phaemon> what on earth is wrong with this?  Now I can't edit files in a term?
<ewhitten> phaemon:  what's going on?
<ewhitten> any errors?
<ewhitten> Treyck:  keep it up.  In my day, we didn't have this fancy GUI thing... ;)
<snowblink> ewhitten: let me know if you can make it ring
<phaemon> I don't know...the term stops responding if I hit tab, or if I type the full path, it just locks as well...
<goofykinky> hi everyone..
<ewhitten> goofykinky:  yo.
<goofykinky> does anyone knows whats the last date stable version of the warty distribution?
<pepperpot> How do I set ubuntu to use my Soundblaster Live instead on onboard sound as the default? My SBLive is detected and available in volume control.
<kzm> Hi.  I have a problem.
<ewhitten> pepperpot:  which one is sound device 0?
<pepperpot> ewhitten, on board. The sblive is hw:1,0 i believe
<phaemon> it's done it again....hmm....I have to say I've never had this problem on linux before...
<ewhitten> phaemon:  still working on your problem, trying to get  my apt-get to try out your files.
<kzm> My provider DHCPs me braindamaged DNS servers.  I've installed dnsmasq, which works nicely from nslookup.  But resolv.conf gets updated (overwritten)
<mjr> pepperpot, I tend to just stick on-board sound driver modules into /etc/hotplug/blacklist, so the damn thing won't be used at all. There may be another solution, but that works :)
<ewhitten> pepperpot:  do you use the onboard at all?
<kzm> How do I make it stop?
<pepperpot> ewhitten, i plan to use it a bit, yes
<ewhitten> pepperpot:  or you can just switch which is device 0 and 1 in your alsa modules, then reboot.
<lamont> phaemon: and useless, and apt-http is broken on the livecd
<pepperpot> ewhitten, maybe i should tell alsa to change the rank of the soundcards?
<pepperpot> ewhitten, i remember there's a module option for that
<lamont> phaemon: wrt the apt/sources.list lines on the warty livecd
<snowblink> goofykinky: do you mean hoary?
<phaemon> lamont: yeah?
<pepperpot> ewhitten, i was just wondering if there was a higher level option rather than going down to the module to renumber the cards
<pisuke> kzm, you can configure dnsmasq to use a different file than resolv.conf. look at /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<ewhitten> pepperpot:  yeah, I'm digging around now. :)
<lamont> phaemon: yeah - those are the repositories that were used to build the livecd
<lamont> they won't be updated, and include no warty bits
<phaemon> lamont: oh...Ok...so I need to use different ones?
<lamont> yeah - but apt will fail if you give it an http: target on the livecd.  known b ug
<kzm> pisuke: not sure I understand.  I think the problem is DHCP that keeps resetting resolv.conf to use broken servers
<phaemon> lamont: Ok...I'll find an ftp one then
<phaemon> thanks...
<phaemon> any idea why my term keeps locking up?
<pisuke> kzm, yep, but you're using dnsmasq. don't you?
<kzm> pisuke: well, I would like to.  It seems programs are accessing external servers nonetheless.
<pepperpot> ewhitten, i did this in my debian install: alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k and alias snd-card-1 snd-via82xx
<kzm> pisuke: nslookup on any domain uses localhost, and returns almost instantly, using any other program takes a long time to resolve
<pepperpot> ewhitten, good thing about ubuntu is I can resort to some of my debian experiences
<pisuke> kzm, you can make a resolv.conf.kzm with nameserver .... then edit dnsmasq.conf to use resolv.conf.kzm
<phaemon> this is so weird.  I opened gedit and it locked up when I tried to switch to the /etc/apt directory
<warty> I tryid to install ubuntu, but it says to @cannot start graprhics x server@, but this liveeval works, whats wrong?
<ewhitten> pepperpot:  yeah, I'm coming more from the redhat/fedora side.
<phaemon> it's like that dir is no longer available to me
<ewhitten> apt is what pulled me over here. :)
<pepperpot> hehe
<ewhitten> pepperpot:  have you looked at /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base?
<maximaus> ewhitten:  you know there's apt for Fedora and it works well, but it's a lot slower for some reason than apt for Ubuntu/Debian.
<pepperpot> ewhitten, yep. I've got it sorted it i think. I'm copying my debian configs over into /etc/modutils
<ewhitten> maximaus:  yeah, I know.  I was using it for awhile, but I just got tired of dealing with rpms
<kzm> pisuke: I think my problem is that dnsmasq is bypassed by libc ... am I wrong?
<kzm> pisuke: how does the applications know to use dnsmasq?
<kzm> ^does^do
<phaemon> warty: maybe copy the /etc/X11/XF86Config file from your livecd to your real system?
<ewhitten> I keep ubuntu on my laptop, and vmware installs of suse 9.2, fc3, and nld9
<pepperpot> I'm weirded out by the fact that ubuntu has no root password
<Dethread> pepperpot, just set one :)
<pepperpot> Dethread, I know :) I'm just savouring the weirdness!!
<SmokingFire> I just checked out VLC player on Windows and its very cool, what are the chances of it being included (standard) with ubuntu. No messing with codecs anymore. A player that does all.
<Dethread> hehe
<ewhitten> pepperpot:  I was at first, but I've been using sudo for so long, I didn't really notice
<phaemon> ack...I'm gonna reset this thing...biab
<ewhitten> SmokingFire:  VLC tends to work really well for me.
<ewhitten> although, not so sure about the mozilla plugin...
<maximaus> pepperpot: by default only the first user on your system will be able to run "sudo" if that's of interest
<SmokingFire> ewhitten: Yeah, thats why I think it should perhaps replace Totemplayer
<ewhitten> SmokingFire:  are you using totem with the xine or gstreamer backend?
<ewhitten> just curious.
<SmokingFire> xine backend
<pepperpot> thx maximaus, I checked the sudoers :)
<Martok> Hey, when's the new Ubuntu coming out?
<Dethread> Martok, april
<Treyck> Ich bin Deutsch,ewhitten msste das verstehen,er kann Deutsch sprechen.
<Martok> Excellent.
<Dethread> Treyck, ich auch :)
<Treyck> ah :)
<Treyck> war ein test,ewhitten is nmlich ami,kann aber deutsch ;)
<ewhitten> Treyck:  Ich spreche ein wenig Deutsch.   umm. what's "rusty" auf Deutsch? ;)
<SmokingFire> ewhitten: but it noticed that when using ubuntu and tomtem-xine and playing dvd the cpu usage is high. However using windows with a pro player (come with dvd drive) the cpu usage is way low and now hick ups at all.
<maximaus> "rostig"?
<Treyck> you asking thins ... :)
<ewhitten> maximaus:  thanks.
<SmokingFire> For me it means that dvd playing codecs in xine are not as advanced/optimized
<maximaus> ewhitten: LOL, that's swedish, btw :P
<Treyck> Dethread,woher bekomme ich Zusatzsoftware fr mein Ubuntu ?ich bentige Entwicklungssoftware,gibt es da spezielle dinge,oder muss ich mir die einzelnen tools runterladen ?
<maximaus> SmokingFire: have you tried mplayer?
<ewhitten> Treyck:  I really need to get back to learning German.  I'm headed there next October most likely.
<pepperpot> How should I install nvidia's drivers on ubuntu? is it in universe?
<Treyck> nice
* ewhitten was just going to ask that.
<ewhitten> pepperpot:  I just did that.
<Dethread> treyck, was genau brauchst du denn?
<pepperpot> ewhitten, how did you do it? was it easy?
<ewhitten> pepperpot:  get linux-restricted-modules for your kernel version.
<SmokingFire> maximaus: I havn't, will it better on cpu usage?
<Treyck> editoren fr z.B. c++ ,aber auch php etc.
<pepperpot> ewhitten, how do i set my apt sources? should i just vi /etc/apt/sources?
<ewhitten> pepperpot:  yes, as root.
<Dethread> Treyck, das meiste ist natuerlich in den repositories....evtl. auch mal in denen von debian schauen. ansonsten direkt vom "hersteller" pakete oder source saugen
<pepperpot> ewhitten, i'm also expecting GUI's for everyting ? ;)
<maximaus> pepperpot: or you can do it with the (gasp) synaptic gui. :P
<Dethread> Treyck, schau Dir mal anjuta an, das gefaellt mir ganz gut
<fraggsta> I've googled for this and found nothing..when I do "X -configure", I get an error message of something like "Missing output drivers".  Help!
<Dethread> Treyck, ist 'ne IDE zum entwickeln...
<pepperpot> maximaus, ooh nice, under repositories?
<maximaus> pepperpot:  ya
<ewhitten> maximaus: don't spoil him too much. ;)
<cetanhota> what do I need to chage in SFT to allow a user to move out of their home directory?
* maximaus massages pepperpot's shoulders.
<cetanhota> I mean SFTP
<pepperpot> maximaus, I don't have to type in any uri's? just check the boxes?
<Treyck> woher kommst Dethread ?
<maximaus> pepperpot, yeah to just enable universe and multiverse, just check the boxes and refresh the package lists.
<Dethread> Treyck, naehe von Goettingen...lebe aber seit 3 Jahren in den USA
<ewhitten> maximaus: next thing you know, he's going to want things to install by clicking next, next, finish!
<kzm> Let me ask it more generally: how does libc determine where to send DNS queries?
<Treyck> ah,ist schn da ?
<kzm> Apparently it is not resolv.conf, contrary to the manual pages
<Dethread> Treyck, naja...kann ueberall schoen sein :)
<Martok> Anybody using Ubuntu as a server?
<maximaus> ewhitten: isn't that click, scroll through lengthy license, click I accept...
<ewhitten> something tells me gaim IRC isn't resolving all these umlauts right.
<kzm> Martok: trying to, as a DNS server, except it doesn't work wery well
<Martok> Why not kzm?
<ewhitten> maximaus:  the worst is when they disable the accept button until *after* you've scrolled the license.
<phaemon> lamont: yay!  switched it to ftp and it's working fine
<phaemon> many thanks
<maximaus> ewhitten: gaim is a little goofy with IRC (though I'm using it now), Xchat is better with German/Swedish in my experience.
<ewhitten> I'm installing WoW on my laptop and just had to do that.
<kzm> Martok: apparently, resolv.conf isn't used, and I am at a loss to find out where apps determine their DNS servers
<ewhitten> phaemon: glad to hear it!
<neofeed> where has application:/// gone?
<phaemon> thanks for looking ewhitten
<neofeed> nautilus tells me: location not found
<Martok> Hmm...
<kzm> ...perhaps I must restart something, but I've no idea what
<ewhitten> no problem, but I definitely wouldn't have known that apt-http was broken.
<goldfish> Hello there, I'm getting an error from "apt-get install xmms"
<Martok> What error?
<goldfish> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<goldfish> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<goldfish> is only available from another source
<Soap_On_A_Roap> is there a way to get more Panel Buttons, like for different thing
<goldfish> I'm brand new to linux, and im at a loss :/
<Martok> Did you add more apt repositories?
<goldfish> Soap_On_A_Roap: Right click, add to panel
<Dethread> Soap_On_A_Roap, right click the panel, choose "Add to panel"
<Soap_On_A_Roap> no i know
<Soap_On_A_Roap> but I mean like different ibuttons
<pepperpot> in synaptic, what does a filled box with a yellow star mean?
<Martok> goldfish: Did you add more apt-get repositories?
<Dethread> Soap_On_A_Roap, in the list, pick "Custom Application launcher"
<goldfish> Martok: nope
<Soap_On_A_Roap> ok
<Soap_On_A_Roap> ty
<Martok> That could be your problem.
<pepperpot> ewhitten, did you install nvidia-glx?
<ewhitten> pepperpot:  yup.  you need that.
<Martok> Once I tried installing xmms and I realized I forgot to add the other repositories.
<goldfish> Martok: Ah ok, I only installed this today. First time using linu
<goldfish> *linux
<Tux-Rox> Has anyone seen an issue with the 2.6.7 smp kernel not being able to see reiserfs partitions? The module is loaded, but I can't see the data on the drive.
<ewhitten> goldfish: well, you're doing good so far. :)
<goldfish> ewhitten: lol
<pepperpot> ewhitten, well, I'm gettin 1280x1024 without it. I just want the hardware acceleration for some 3d niceness
<Martok> goldfish: Goto ubuntuguide.org
<Martok> Everything will be explained there.
<goldfish> Ok, cheers.
<ewhitten> pepperpot:  using the nvidia-glx stuff will speed up your window drawing and everything.
<pepperpot> ewhitten, oh my god, this is so easy. Will I even have to restart X?
<ewhitten> not to mention my huge gradient desktop doesn't have colored rings.
<ewhitten> pepperpot:  yes, you need to log out and restart X with Ctrl+Alt+backspace.
<fraggsta> pepperpot: to get 3D acceleration, yes
<mystk> hey there ... newbie to Ubuntu looking for some help ... with sound card issues ...
<ewhitten> assuming that the module install editing your x config correctly.  If not, you might have to tweak that a bit.
<Martok> mystk: What issues?
<fraggsta> mystk: just spit it out and anyone who can help, will
<ewhitten> pepperpot: and you might want to check to make sure that you have nvidia module set to load on boot
<mystk> i'm running a Guillemot [Hurcules]  Maxisound Muse sound card ... the card is recognize in the Device Manager but i can't get sound from the cd ...
<pepperpot> ewhitten, I just looked at my new XF86Config. Ubuntu does everything! holy smokes!
<pepperpot> ok see you back in a bit. alt-ctrl-backspace now
<larsrohdin> hi, are there any need to use a antivirus program in ubuntu?
<fraggsta> mystk: run "sudo alsamixer" from a terminal and try raising the levels on all the mixer controls.  Especially look for a "CD" mixer control
<fraggsta> mystk: play a CD at the same time, for a bit of instant feedback as to what works :)
<mystk> well i went into the volume control and there are a pille of mixers in there ...
<ewhitten> mystk:  also, the PCM control...
<mystk> when i fooled around with the level s i got nothing ...
* ewhitten has a crappy intel8x0 on his laptop.
<mystk> PCM okay i'll try that ...
<pAntZ> anybody here got a samba mount mounted in their /etc/fstab?
<Martok> I've also had troube with sound.
<Martok> trouble*
<Martok> I just used an amplifier.
<ewhitten> the sound controls are much nicer in the gnome 2.10 betas
<larsrohdin> do i need a antivirusprogram in ubuntu?
<pAntZ> larsrohdin, no
<pAntZ> not yet :P
<Martok> Anti virus for Linux? Ahahaha!!!!
<Tux-Rox> Anyone know how to install a new GNOME splash image?
<larsrohdin> pAntZ, ok, did'nt think so either... what about spyware and stuff like that?
<pAntZ> larsrohdin, nope
<Martok> Hahaha!!!!!
<Martok> Anti spyware!!
<phaemon> Martok: well, it does exist...for servers...samba shares, you know...
<Martok> Yeah, I know.
<Martok> I know that there's a Linux port of bit defender.
<zeedo> theres sophos for linux too
<Martok> But I mean... come on! Ho ho!
<mystk> so i've maxed out all the Volume, CD, and PCM sliders on ALL four mixers and still no sound ...
<larsrohdin> pAntZ, ok nice... im kinda new to linux but I was kinda sure that i wouldn't need any such stuff... We can just lay back and laugh at all the windows-users, spammed with viruses and spyware=)
<phaemon> hehe...true enough...
<maximoose> ewhitten, what's changed with the sound controld with Gnome2.10? Personally, I find right clicking on the volume applet and getting a mixer is pretty decent...
<GammaRay> Tux-Rox: there might be a key in gconf-editor
<Martok> larsrohdin: Yes, let's throw our heads back and laugh at all the Windows users!
<Martok> Ha ha ha!
<larsrohdin> *LMAO*
<Tux-Rox> GammaRay, Makes sense, I'll check it out.
<ewhitten> maximoose:  it's basically the same, but simplified.  It looks like they merged some of the dozen or so mixers that alsa gives.
<maximoose> ewhitten, well that's not a bad thing then. :D
<ewhitten> anyone else here using evolution 2.1.4 on hoary?
<ewhitten> nevermind!
<csturm> i do
<GammaRay> never did
<mystk> fraggsta: so i've maxed out all the Volume, CD, and PCM sliders on ALL four mixers and still no sound ...
<Dethread> thunderbird all the way :)
<Dethread> mystk, do you also have on-board sound, besides your soundcard?
<mystk> it's disabled in the BIOS ...
<Dethread> hm
<csturm> is there a tool in ubuntu that can compress pdf files? i need to convert it to a lower resolution...
<mystk> yup .. *scratching head*
<GammaRay> Dethread: captin mayflour and the wayward defenders of prissy land?
<Dethread> GammaRay, what?
* GammaRay snaps a suprise photo of Dethread 
<Dethread> whaa
<mystk> Dethread: craziness ... bbut any ideas why i can't get audio from my cd?
<maximoose> mystik: you probably don't have a soundcard cable, use digital instead (Totem plays CDs this way great)
<ewhitten> ahh nothing like converting my outlook contacts to evolution.
<mystk> maximoose: i turned up the Digital faders in the VolControl ... nada ...
<Tux-Rox> GammaRay, yup, it's in GConf. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
<Dethread> mystk, no idea...do mp3s work?
<maximoose> mystik, what are you using to play CDs?
<mystk> Dethread: i will soon find out ... downloading a mix now ...
<mystk> maximoose: LG CD-RW 8x4x32 ...
<mystk> i know old tech
<maximoose> mystk, I mean, which program? :P
* ewhitten loves the buddy list/evo contact syncing :)
<mystk> maximoose: oh sorry ... CD-Player built into Ubuntu ...
<Tux-Rox> My next big challenge with Ubuntu is disabling certain sound events. It seems impossible to disable individual sound evens. Anyone know how?
<maximoose> mystk, the default Gnome CD player won't work without a soundcard cable. Use either Totem, or xmms (tick "digital extraction" in xmms's pref)
<ewhitten> Tux-Rox:  going to Desktop -> Preferences -> Sound, then "Sound Events" tab isn't what you're looking for?
<Tux-Rox> ewhitten, Ya, but how would I disable just a couple of sound events? You can't do it from there.
<mystk> maximoose: okay will try that ...
<pepperpot> xmms complains on startup: libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pepperpot> it works after apt-get install libmikmod2
<Tux-Rox> ewhitten, I tire of the drum sound for damn near every action I do in Ubuntu...
<pepperpot> the dependencies need to be fixed
<kzm> Anybody know how to get dhclient to *stop* updating resolv conf?
<ewhitten> pepperpot:  known issue.  i have a link for you!
<pepperpot> ah, ok
<pepperpot> Tux-Rox, replace the drum sound with a symbol. ba-dum-bum
<pepperpot> ching
<Tux-Rox> :-)
<pepperpot> cymbal*
<pepperpot> that was a freudian slip, i guess
<Tux-Rox> pepperpot, I just had an epiphany. Create an empty sound file..... DOH!
<ewhitten> pepperpot:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ewhitten> scroll down to nvidia section
* maximoose likes the drumming, then again he's computing whist wearing a loin cloth...
<pepperpot> ewhitten, the binary driver installed automatically the way you suggested
<pepperpot> ewhitten, very nice
<sabine> Hi all!
<pepperpot> Hello!
<sabine> Are there Ximian Artwork packages for Ubuntu?
<ewhitten> sabine:  looking for anything in particular?
<maximoose> sabine: do try gnome-look.org or art.gnome.org
<kzm> \me swears loudly.
<sabine> ewhitten: Yes, the OpenOffice.org icons
<zzyber> have anyone succes with installing dvdrip or mplayer from binary???
<ewhitten> sabine:  I don't blame you.
<ewhitten> zzyber:  I just installed mplayer from hoary multiverse
<davix> how can i check if ubuntu recognizes my soundcard or if its malfanctioning?
<maximoose> zzyber: I had to compile mplayer, which was rather easy.
<sabine> ewhitten: And why would you?
<Dethread> yeah, I installed mplayer from source too....
<ewhitten> sabine:  I was sympathizing.  The current ones are a little bland.
<zzyber> ewhitten, whats the source.list entry for that?
<{MSX}> hi, i'm going to try Ubuntu on my pc.. The installation process is similar to Debian? or is something else ?
<mroth> does anyone have this thing where openoffice freezes for like 4-5 full minutes when launching?
<sabine> ewhitten: Indeed ... mildly spoken
<ewhitten> {MSX}:  yes, pretty similar.  but I think you might find it a bit more simplified.
<Dethread> {MSX}, it is much easier than debian
<ewhitten> sabine:  I'm just that nice... almost.
<ewhitten> zzyber:  do you have the universe lines uncommented?
<{MSX}> is it maybe the new Debian-installer ?
<pepperpot> do i need to reboot to make sure my alsa modules get reloaded, or can i just go down to run level something or other
<zzyber> ewhitten, yes
<ewhitten> just add the word "multiverse" (minus the quotes) after that.
<davix> how can i check if ubuntu recognizes my soundcard or if its malfanctioning?
<ewhitten> zzyber: it looks like mplayer installation pulled in all the libdvdplay/read libs too.
<pepperpot> {MSX}, ubuntu is very nice. So far it seems as powerful and configurable as debian, but the default install is much more usable and useful
<mario> Hi, what's the root password of the Ubuntu's Postgresql??
<ewhitten> davix:  does your mixer icon work?
<ewhitten> davix: often when sound modules aren't loading, you will try to alter the sound and it will immediately zero out.
<davix> ewhitten, yeah, it even says ensoniq creative sb 128pci
<davix> but it plays no sound
<sabine> Hmm
<ewhitten> hmm.  you could try the alsamixer on the command line
<ewhitten> sabine:  I'm not seeing ximian-artwork packages.
<sabine> No Ximian pixmaps on any of these pages
<ewhitten> but you could have good luck with some of the icon sets on gnome-look.
<sabine> BeatrIX has got them; they must be around somewhere
<sabine> Nope, neither gnome-look nor art.gnome.org
<zzyber> ewhitten, no it wont work......hmm, whats the diffrent between hoary and warty?
<prego> ewhitten, if you know spanish ->  www.barrapunto.com/~prego/journal
<prego> ewhitten, I expect traducing to english all that stuff any soon...
<ewhitten> zzyber:  hoary is the new developmental version, release in april.  gnome 2.10 beta, evolution 2.2 beta...
<Tux-Rox> join
<ewhitten> zzyber:  but pretty stable I think.
<sabine> prego: s/traduce/translate
<davix> ewhitten, it's runing, but yet no sound is coming out of my speakers.
<prego> sabine, my translation will be veeery funny ;-P
<prego> good bye folks
<zzyber> ewhitten, so i could do a apt-get dist-upgrade with that and be pretty stable
<ewhitten> prego:  If you want help with it, let me know
<ewhitten> at least on the english side.
<prego> ewhitten, thanks for your offering ;-) I'll let you know.
<ewhitten> zzyber:  yeah, you will probably need to -f the apt-get, though.
<sabine> prego :)
<ewhitten> and maybe do it a couple times to get everything.
<ewhitten> sabine: i think I found it :)
<ewhitten> sabine:  hm. maybe not.  check this out:  http://ooextras.sourceforge.net/downloads/artwork/index.php?tab=All
<PuGz> My sound in gnome doesn't seem to work, and there is no alsaconf now that i have upgraded to the latest alsa... however, aplay still works fine, as does alsamixer... any ideas?
<ewhitten> sabine:  haha or maybe not.  "no ximian artwork was used in the production..."
<PuGz> is alsaconf missing on purpose?
<PuGz> anyone else have a problem with sound running in gnome?
<ewhitten> pugz:  a few people seem to be, yeah
<PuGz> i am using warty btw
<PuGz> bugger
<PuGz> intel8x0 is my sound card
<ewhitten> PuGz: I have the same one.
<PuGz> i am thinking a simple sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would do it... but on dialup i wouldnt dare! i can goto uni and do it starting in march...
<pepperpot> I just sorted out my alsa sound problem. I put in a new file under /etc/modprobe.d
<PuGz> ewhitten, is your working?
<ewhitten> PuGz:  does esdplay work?
<ewhitten> yes
<PuGz> what version of alsa? kernel? gnome? esound?
<PuGz> do you have the command alsaconf available to you? my setup doesnt have that command... for some reason
<PuGz> does /dev/dsp have anything to do with sound? or just movies? what is it? the reason i ask: i cant seem to play ANY movie files (even those without sound built into them) in totem... it complains that /dev/dsp doesnt exist
<darksatanic> PuGz: It's to do with sound.
<PuGz> would that be related to my sound problem?
<pepperpot> PuGz, /dev/dsp is from OSS the old sound system
<darksatanic> Specifically, it's the _old_ sound interface.
<pepperpot> PuGz, alsa emulates OSS
<darksatanic> You need to configure totem to use ALSA, or use the OSS-emulation modules from ALSA.
<PuGz> ok
<zhukov> Helloooooooooooooooou
<pepperpot> I just installed ubuntu this morning. ALSA just worked right off the bat, albeit with onboard sound instead of my sblive
<PuGz> darksatanic, how do i configure totem to use alsa?
<zhukov> PuGz,
<zhukov> go runlvl 3
<pepperpot> PuGz, I don't think you do, directly. TOTEM uses gstreamer. You configure gstreamer
<zhukov> cd .gnome2
<ewhitten> run gstreamer-properties
<darksatanic> PuGz: I don't know. I don't use totem.
<zhukov> pico totem_conifg
<zhukov> *config
<PuGz> pepperpot, my onboard sound did NOT work straight off the bat... it was like the only thing that didnt.. except obviously my winmodem, which although i can get working with other distros, debian and ubuntu hate it!
<zhukov> *sudo pico totem_config
<zhukov> PuGz,
<zhukov> in the wiki
<PuGz> zhukov, why do this in run level 3?
<FAST> can anyone tell me how to mount the winxp partition of this hard drive real quick?   something mount -t /dev/hda0 /media/winxp ?
<Tux-Rox> I installed mozilla mplayerplug-in but the browser doesn't see it. Anyone have this happen?
<ewhitten> FAST:  mount -t <partition type> /dev/hda0 /media/winxp
<ewhitten> where partition type is ntfs or vfat.
<ewhitten> most likely the former
<klaym> ubuntu's screensavers are the best I've seen
<FAST> i forget the command to create the folder
<tsm2004beta> Hello, I'm trying to get NWN working on my new system, and after installing everything, the only error I am getting is 'failure to initialize graphics'. So after looking I downloaded all the Xfree86 stuff and downloaded the newest NVIDIA Linux driver for my FX5900, but it wants me to install it outside of the X Server. How can I do this?
<FAST> mkdir
<FAST> ...
<ewhitten> FAST: umm .. mkdir
<PuGz> zhukov, simply running gstreamer-properties as ewhitten suggested did the job, although i am not doubting yours would have also worked
<FAST> heh
<iMeXdiAC> i use thunderbird1.0 but cant find the "offline" button in the interface on linux(ubuntu) ?
<pepperpot> totem doesn't work for me, actually. "Failed to open; reason unknown."
<larsrohdin> hey, a friend of mine sent me a movieclip in .3gp format...?!?!, what program can i use to play that?
<zhukov> PuGz, :D lol
<iMeXdiAC> larsrohdin .. mplayer might
<ewhitten> tsm2004beta:  you have to hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch to a different terminal, log in, and "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<ewhitten> that will stop X
<tsm2004beta> Thanks.
<ewhitten> tsm2004beta:  you also need to make sure the kernel source packages are installed
<Gwildor> larsrohdin: im working on it
<davix> what is the latest ubuntu kernel version?
<larsrohdin> iMeXdiAC, nope didn't work... do i need extra codecs or something?
<ewhitten> davix:  hoary uses 2.6.10-2
<FAST> ewhitten, hda0 didn't seem to exist,   i did   'mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/winxp', worked fine. but i dont have permission to view contents of the folder now?
<Gwildor> larsrohdin: it seems that 3gp is a mobile phone format, im not too sure about getting it to play on an ubuntu install
<davix> how can i know my kernel?
<davix> version ewhitten
<iMeXdiAC> larsrhodin .. its actually the natel format of movies .. prolly something mpeg4
<ewhitten> larsrohdin:  http://www.cdavies.org/permalink/watchingbrowserembeddedgpvideosinlinux.php
<carambol> uname -a
<ewhitten> just a thought?
<carambol> davix
<iMeXdiAC> larsrhodin .. once played it on quicktime
<davix> carambol?
<ewhitten> FAST: you need to specify user accessibility.  one sec.
<davix> uname -a?
<carambol> $uname -a
<davix> tnx
<riri> hi
<ewhitten> FAST:  add "-o user" ?
<zhukov> PuGz, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary I thought you were having the same trouble
<ewhitten> ntfs is not writeable in linux, just so you know.
<JeanJean> if i want to install ubuntu i have got an error
<PuGz> zhukov, cheers mate
<JeanJean> i cant load X11
<FAST> ewhitten, do i have to unmount it first (how?), then mount again with -o <user> ?
<zzyber> hmm, why ubuntu when there is debian? I dont understand?
<JeanJean> i have a geforce2 MX and select nv
<ewhitten> FAST:  yup
<ewhitten> umount  /dev/hda1
<Crane> mount -t ntfs umask=0222 /dev/hda1
<ewhitten> Crane's is better. :)
<riri> i've a burning problem: nautilus doesn't want to burn anymore
<Crane> ;)
<riri> someone to help ? (i can give more details :-)
<FAST> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<FAST>        or too many mounted file systems
<ewhitten> FAST:  what was that from?
<Crane> FAST, at this to your /etc/fstab file
<Crane> /dev/hda1       /windows/system    ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<tsm2004beta> ewhitten, What was that command line again? I got there, but I completely blanked. So I typed sudo gdm stop and it said that it was already running and aborted.
<Crane> the /windows/system can be changed to where ever you want to mount it
<PuGz> zzyber, because the up to date version of debian (ie, unstable) tend to be exactly that, unstable... some times it is ok... but a little more stability was required...
<ewhitten> tsm2004beta:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tsm2004beta> Thank you
<Crane> then it will be mounted automaticly when you boot
<riri> bye
<FAST> Crane, okay did that. can i have it mounted now without rebooting ?
<pe7er> FAST: sudo mount -a
<Crane> heh the command I gave you didn't work?
<FAST> excellent! thanks!
<mdrjr> hoary inside(tm)
<Xappe> ...and remember to create the folder where you want it to be mounted :)
<FAST> got it done
<zzyber> PuGz, okey im with you, first i was on gentoo but i have been on debian sarge for a couple of weeks and its outdated for sure. One thing is bothering me about ubuntu and that is unbuntus lack of compability with debian repos, i want to install mplayer and dvdrip but that seems impossible
<JeanJean> I tryet to install ubuntu but i have got an error while installing packages, i cant start x, i have a Geforce2MX Athlon-xp 2200+ 512 DDR and Zolid Tv-tuner card
<pepperpot> How do I turn off the info display in totem's fullscreen mode
<Crane> I  use mplayer all the time
<pe7er> zzyber: add the extra repositories
<pepperpot> Crane, i use mplayer too. Just trying totem since I installed ubuntu today
<ewhitten> Crane:  did you compile from source?  I just got the mplayer packages and there's no gui?
<Crane> oh cool
<Crane> I didn't care for totem to much
<PuGz> zzyber, could always just do those 2 from source... but i am pretty sure there are ways to install them!
<Xappe> MPlayer compiled like a charm from source :)
<mdrjr> anybody know where to find the 2.6.10-2-k7 kernel source configured ?
<Crane> Xappe, same here
<ewhitten> hm I guess I'm going to do that now.
<Crane> ewhitten, yep
<zzyber> pe7er, what repositories should i have exactly? Pls send me a source.list
<PuGz> pepperpot, how do you add extra plugins to totem?
<Xappe> even with esp support :)
<Xappe> *esd
<pepperpot> ewhitten, mplayer source has a debian directory
<pepperpot> PuGz, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Crane> ewhitten, is it not in the menu
<pepperpot> PuGz, then configure gstreamer with gstreamer-properties
<pepperpot> PuGz, totem is just a front end if you use the gstreamer back end
<tsm2004beta> After shutting down X, and trying to install my nvidia drivers, it reports that I don't have the nvidia kernel source, and it connot locate one from their servers.
<Crane> ewhitten, in a treminal type gmplayer
<PuGz> pepperpot, cheers!
<pepperpot> ewhitten, you can compile mplayer by editing the debian files in the directory and then dpkg-buildpackage
<Crane> tsm2004beta, did you not want to install from apt?
<pepperpot> ewhitten, deb-builpackage -uc -b or some such
<carambol> http://ubuntuguide.org
<tsm2004beta> Crane, I honestly don't know how...
<ewhitten> Crane: I know, gmplayer reports as being compiled with no gui.
* kzm scratches his head.
<Crane> tsm2004beta, hang on
<mdrjr> on hoary sound does not work (nvidia soundstorm)
<mdrjr> any ideas ?
<pepperpot> ewhitten, okay I want to join the mplayer compilation bandwagon too. Which sources are you using mplayerhq.hu CVS?
<Xappe> ewhitten, try ./configure --enable-gui and recompile
<ewhitten> I didn't compile from source, just checked out the mplayer packages from apt.
<Xappe> ah, ok
<Crane> tsm2004beta, http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<RainMoods> hi all
<pepperpot> Xappe, which source did you use?
<mdrjr> hmm working now !
<pepperpot> Xappe, 1.0pre6a?
<RainMoods> I have a screen resolution issue (still)
<Xappe> pepperpot, 1.0pre5
<tsm2004beta> Thank you
<fc> how do I set gthumb as the default picture program?
<RainMoods> jbailey: doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didnt help
<pepperpot> Xappe, I'm going to try 1.0pre6a.
<RainMoods> there were so many questions..!
* pepperpot crosses fingers
<ewhitten> I'm having a hell of a time trying to get any sound of out mplayerplug-in
<jbailey> RainMoods: Yeah, usually it guesses and does so correctly.
<jbailey> RainMoods: Failure to get the right resolution often means either: 1) Your scan rates are wrong for you monitor.  2) The driver is hooped.
<jbailey> RainMoods: But I'm not an X guru, so I don't have much more I can offer you off the top of my head.
<pepperpot> ewhitten, you mean in your browser?
<ewhitten> yeah
<RainMoods> jbailey: I had the same problem when I tried the live CD of Hoary... And now since I upgraded to Hoary I am stuck in 640 by 480
<RainMoods> must be a hooped driver then
<pepperpot> :/
<RainMoods> I'm sure of the scan rates
<jbailey> Yeah, sounds like a driver issue.  It's probably worth filing a bug in bugzilla giving your video card information and saying that the LiveCD gets your video card stuff wrong.  Explain that it worked in Hoary.
<Xappe> i had to compile mplayer with esd-support to get the sound to work while esd is running
<ewhitten> RainMoods:  also try passing NVreg_SoftEDIDs=0 when you load the nvidia module
<ewhitten> Xappe: thanks.
<RainMoods> is the old ubuntu using xfree and hoary using xorg?
<RainMoods> ewhitten: I do not have a nvidia
<ewhitten> sorry :)
<Crane> RainMoods, yes
<RainMoods> ah
<JeanJean> What does i have to choose form my vga driver, i have a geforec2 MX and got a compile error when i pick up "nv"
<RainMoods> can I use xfree in hoary?
<Xappe> you prbably can, but it's not supported
<RainMoods> Xappe: ah
<ewhitten> pepperpot:  you working on installing mplayer?
<RainMoods> Xappe: what's the command line order to get xfree to start?
<defile> startx, normally RainMoods
<pepperpot> ewhitten, yep
<fc> how do I set gthumb as the default picture program?
<defile> assuming it's configured properly
<pepperpot> ewhitten, i tried using the plugin before. It worked but wasn't very stable
<RainMoods> defile: startx? that's what I did. What's the command for xorg?
<defile> it's the same for both
<RainMoods> defile: hrm
<maximaus> fc, right click "open with"...
<Crane> RainMoods, startx also work for xorg
<fc> maximaus, i know
<maximaus> fc then right click, properties
<fc> but i want it as the default
<fc> oh
<maximaus> and tick gthumb as your preferred app.
<fc> hey thanks
<RainMoods> OK now, since I am into the GUI already, is there a way to configure from where I am now?
<RainMoods> let me rephrase that: is there a way to find out what my chipset is?
<mdrjr> RainMoods, lspci ?
<RainMoods> whoo back again
<ewhitten> vrrroom, go mplayer go.
<Crane> lol
<pepperpot> Xappe, did you builg with real and live?
* ewhitten wishes his amd64 would work on linux.
<RainMoods> if anybody said something to me while I was gone, pls repeat
<Xappe> pepperpot, codecs?
<kebac> ewhitten: doesnt it work then
<pepperpot> Xappe, for streaming
* mdrjr wishes his tk3000 would work on linux.
<pepperpot> Xappe, which gcc should I get and use?
<ewhitten> kebac:  I've had it work on other systems, but for some reason, this combination of hardware just makes the system lock up completely after about 10 mins.
<Xappe> uhm, so many questions :)
<RainMoods> I really don't want to re-install from scratch ...
<ewhitten> I think it might be the ATI x800 card, though
<Xappe> pepperpot, should be enough to install build-essentials maybe?
<digitalpure> question? - I prefer KDE over gnome (newbie) and would like to unistall gnome from my system are there any packages that I should avoid all together removing
<Crane> RainMoods, have you checked the forums
<Crane> your using ATI right
<Xappe> and maybe some esd devs
<mirkoz> Why when I mount my fat32 filesystems, folders appears as files in the explorer?
<digitalpure> I get a fairly clean system, if I just do a install, and then install the KDE-base pacakges right away
<pepperpot> Xappe, what is build-essentials? It's not a package is it?
<occy> hmm
<ewhitten> pepperpot:  yes, it is.
<ewhitten> basics for building source
<occy> anyone advise against upgrading to hoary Right now?
<pepperpot> ewhitten, hmm, it's gcc-3.3
<RainMoods> occy: I advice against
<occy> heh
<occy> shucks
<Crane> occy for your main system?
<RainMoods> I strongly advice against
<Guardiann> occy its running for me ok on this machine
<Xappe> my hoary is quite stable :)
<defile> ewhitten, I have some minor problems with Hoary right now
<RainMoods> it's almost not running at all
<occy> Crane: this box keeps dying as it is. :(
<occy> RainMoods: yeah?  :/
<defile> er I mean occy
* ewhitten is running hoary :)
<RainMoods> got some huge problems right now :(
<digitalpure> i have major sound issues with Hoary, but not with Warty
<occy> defile: heh, :)
* Guardiann has been running it for 3 weeks
<Crane> occy, dieing?
<KBJ> i have just installed ubuntu, but upon startup grub says error 17... can anyone help me?
<defile> occy, but nothing I can't overlook ;-)
* Xappe has been running Hoary since early december
<RainMoods> occy: but the daring get all!
<KBJ> is there any easy answer? :)
<Guardiann> digitalpure whats your sound problem
<occy> heh
<occy> thanks peeps
<RainMoods> np occy, dont do it
<digitalpure> Alsa is starting, but I cannot get anysound
<RainMoods> ;-p
<digitalpure> I have a audigy 2 card
<defile> Xappe, how often are you updating it?
<occy> man... I need a new machine. :(  this one's hardware is dying.
<Guardiann> do you here sound when you first log in
<Xappe> couple of times every day
<digitalpure> I thought it might be the mic on the usb device I have, but unplugging it still does not help
<Guardiann> do you here sound when you first log in
<defile> Xappe, *nod* I've been doing the same for the past week or so
<KBJ> when trying to install win2k it wouldn't even format the harddrive
<pepperpot> digitalpure, do you have an onboard soundcard?
<digitalpure> no i get no sound when I first login - only started once I moved to hoary
<defile> Xappe, overall, I'm pretty impressed with it
<Xappe> if I get bored, I just update my hoary :D
<pepperpot> digitalpure, do you see your soundcard if you open volume control?
<pepperpot> ugh me hoary, ugh ugh me so hoary
<Xappe> defile, yep, i like it
<digitalpure> the sound card is a PCI Audigy 2 card, and yes device manager, and alsa mixer etc are all showing it fine
<mdrjr> digitalpure, type fuser /dev/dsp
<mdrjr> did it returned something to you ?
<Crane> Xappe, lol
<KBJ> can anyone help me?
<digitalpure> umm, not in front of my home system, this is my office system (also ubuntu)
<Crane> KBJ, windows?
<KBJ> what does error 17 mean?
<mdrjr> digitalpure, well if it returns something i will return one number this number is a process id.. you can type ps ax | grep numer.that.it.gaved.to.you
<KBJ> in Grub
<Crane> Cannot mount selected partition
<Crane>     This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<mdrjr> and see if it's esd running.. if it's you need to setup your sound applications to run with ESD
<Crane> found that here
<Crane> http://olympus.het.brown.edu/doc/grub-doc/html/grub_14.html#SEC104
<digitalpure> ok, but why would it switch from Alsa to esd
<mdrjr> no.. alsa is the drivers, esd is a sound server
<digitalpure> I have tried installing the ESD, OSS and ALSA packages
<mdrjr> esd make possible to you play 2 things at same time
<digitalpure> ahh, ok
<mdrjr> like system events and mp3's
<pepperpot> mdrjr, you don't need esd to play multiple streams on an audigy
<digitalpure> would me using the 686 kernel even though I have a AthlonXP make a diffrence
<pepperpot> mdrjr, i have an sblive and alsa natively supports hardware mixing
<mdrjr> pepperpot, hehe nice :)
<mdrjr> pepperpot, my card is a nvidia soundstorm
<mdrjr> and don't do it
<KBJ> what can i do then, Crane?
<Riddell> digitalpure: you can remove all of gnome no problem, but if you're using hoary you need to keep gnome-menus otherwise the k-menu won't work
<pepperpot> mdrjr, i know. In the old days i struggled with alsa dmix, cmipci and all that crap
<mz2> does anybody know what sort of stuff the new sound server in gnome 2.10 should bring (am assuming they're putting that esd compatible sound server in it?)
<mz2> or is that gnome 3 stuff
<Crane> hmmm you said you just installed it?
<Crane> what was that ablout installing windows
<pepperpot> Xappe, what X libraries do I need to get for building mplayer?
<KBJ> Ya! win2k could not even formate my hard drive?
<Xappe> hmm, doesnt the readme state what the dependencies are?
<Crane> are you sure the drive is good?
<digitalpure> cool, thanks all for the gnome and sound problem
<Xappe> pepperpot, because I don't really remember :)
<digitalpure> i will try that all at home... I thank you all for the help
<KBJ> it was working good when i had Win xp!!
<karsten> What is Ubuntu's support tail length?   I know release cycles are 6 mos.  How long after release are support and updates available?
<Crane> is winXP still on there, is it duel boot
<pepperpot> Xappe, there's a package called mplayer-custom. I don't understand. The description says it is mplayer for my machine. How can that be? IS it a source package?
<KBJ> no not anymore
<KBJ> i don't believe in dual boot... ;)
<Crane> just ubuntu?
<Crane> lol
<Xappe> pepperpot, i don't know
<KBJ> hehe... yep
<pepperpot> ewhitten, did you install mplayer-custom?
<KBJ> a 256 mb swap and a 13 gb reiserfs partition... all made during the ubuntu install
<Xappe> karsten, hmm, think it's at least 18 months
<siimo> can someone tell me what the bug status "upstream" means :-/
<karsten> Xappe: Thanks.  Is waugh here?
<Crane> KBJ, has the system started before then crashed or was this the first boot
<karsten> Yeah.  jdub.
<karsten> OK.
<karsten> Xappe: Thanks.
<Xappe> np
<KBJ> first boot after the install
<karsten> Xappe: Is that from release, or after update?
<KBJ> i can boot on a livecd and then chroot into it... but i don't know what to do to fix it...
<Xappe> hmm, that I don't know. probably from release
<karsten> KBJ: ...um.  Fix what?
<Twentyone> hop
<karsten> KBJ: ...I joined in the middle of your comments.
<KBJ> the bootup.. i can't boot into my newly installed ubuntu... it says grub error 17...
<karsten> KBJ: Ok.  If you're chrooted, you can rerun the grub installer.  So: boot.  cd to /.  'chroot .'
<karsten> KBJ: ...at which point you want to google for Grub error 17.  Sure that isn't 15?
<Crane>     This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<REN0> Hi. I am trying to get my WiFi card working on my HP ze4918ea laptop
<karsten> KBJ: pinfo grub shows 17:   Cannot mount selected partition
<carambol> if i upgrade  to hoary...realplayer and mozplugger dont work amymore
<KBJ> it's grub error 17 alright... and google doesn't give me much answer... i tried running grub-install chroot'ed... but it didn't change anything
<REN0> I have apt-geted ndiswrapper-utils
<karsten> KBJ: What filesystem for that partition?
<djjason> can anybody tell me how I can configure the sensitivity on my touchpad....its way too sensitive
<karsten> KBJ: ...and are you sure you've got the right root partition specified?
<jazzka> hi!
<zazeem> hi
<zazeem> can someone help me
<KBJ> reiserfs... but i'm pretty sure i tried it with ext3 before and same error
<Guardiann> zazeem hello
<jazzka> how can I know if I have usb 2.0 or 1.1 motherboard?
<REN0> I have the WinXP driver cd so now Ineed to "Select the inf-file you need." as it says in the How to...
<zazeem> i put this in console to run et i finally go it to work but  it has no sound... and on a site several sites actually they say type artsdsp -m et and itl start et but it doesnt start et :/
<zazeem> hi guardiann :)
<REN0> Where should I put it?
<zazeem> finally fixed problem
<zazeem> refresh rates too high lol
<bluefoxicy> How do I change the default X session
<bluefoxicy> i.e. twm instead of gnome on startx
<karsten> jazzka: Connector shape.  Or grep -i usb /var/log/dmesg
<bluefoxicy> or such
<bluefoxicy> or say I had kde
<Guardiann> zazeem good for you
<Xappe> pepperpot: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/install.html#softreq  <-- needed software for MPlayer
<KBJ> am i supposed to say "grub-install /dev/hda" for where i want the boot record, or /dev/hda2 for which partition i want to boot?
<Riddell> bluefoxicy: you need to tell gdm to use a different default
<zazeem> :)
<zazeem> aany idea why artsdsp -m et doesnt start et?
<bluefoxicy> Riddell:  startx
<bluefoxicy> not gdm
<bluefoxicy> Riddell:  boots into text mode, log in, startx, you know?  no display manager?  stuff happens based on /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc and friends, which happens to trigger this 5000-script long web of complex crap that somehow choses a display manager?
<carambol> after upgrading to hoary..no sound from RealPlayer
<carambol> and mozplugger
<carambol> how to fix this
<carambol> ?
<karsten> KBJ: if you're single-booting, /dev/hda.  if you're mutli-booting, depends on the bootloader you plan to use, but /dev/hda is still possible.
<karsten> KBJ: /dev/hda2 if you plan on using NTLDR.EXE.
<KBJ> ok... then /dev/hda
<KBJ> i'm single booting...
<bluefoxicy> so nobody knows then.  Damn.
<digitalpure> i need to be able to vpn into my company vpn server
<KBJ> but why wouldn't it mount my partition?
<Riddell> bluefoxicy: try changing the symlink at /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager
<bluefoxicy> ahh thanks
<digitalpure> i cannot find anyway to vpn in and then use remote desktop or tightvnc to get to my windows desktop
<KBJ> should i try lilo or is lilo still not reiserfs compatible?
<karsten> KBJ: lilo should work with reiserfs.
<KBJ> you think it'll help?
<karsten> KBJ: It's worth a shot, easy enough to try.
<karsten> KBJ: ...and lilo error messages are generally better understood than GRUB.
<zazeem> anyone know how to make the sound in games work for quake 3 rtcw and et???????
<KBJ> cool i will do that
<hkl8324> is there no root acc in ubuntu liunx?
<magnon> no
<FAST> how do you burn audio cds in ubuntu ?
<Xappe> zazeem, try a killall esd before you start the game
<RainMoods> yay!
<RainMoods> fixed the screen resolution problem
<RainMoods> how? I hear you ask...
<RainMoods> well
<KBJ> damn... when i try to use apt-get it says i have to use the ubuntu install cd, but i've booted up via the gentoo install cd... :) what's the easiest? can i boot the ubuntu cd and go into a console?
<RainMoods> first sudo apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<Nightie> Hello! Can someone help me with a trouble about Azureus please?
<RainMoods> and then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<qopi> what does ubuntu do better than debian?
<FAST> Nightie, what's the problem
<Hannes_> qopi: it's new
<RainMoods> anyway, I wanted to share this with you
<Hannes_> and updates fater
<RainMoods> bye - till the next problem
<qopi> Hannes_: why is new better?
<KBJ> does the ubuntu install cd have a console?
<Nightie> I have 2 users in my pc: UserA and UserB. UserA was created during installation. UserB was created later, with gnome tool
<Nightie> Well...
<Hannes_> qopi: updates faster, that's what i meant
<qopi> you mean more active delopment/
<Nightie> I installed Azureus following ubuntuguide.org procedure, but I can start Azureus JUST when I am logged as UserA
<qopi> ?
<Nightie> If I log as UserB I can't start: unknown command, or something like this...
<Nightie> I can't start Azureus...
<liberion> anyone using enlightenment 17 in ubuntu?
<acker> hello. anybody installed vexim or have any knowledge about it?
<Hannes_> qopi: yes
<Hannes_> and newer versions of the packages they put in repos
<Nightie> FAST, any hint?
<zazeem> how do i install enemy territory to local/games ??????/
<Crane> Nightie, you said you used ubuntus howto
<karsten> KBJ: You can fetch DEBs manually and install them.  or chroot into your distro and fetch from within it.
<zazeem> how do i install enemy territory to local/games ??????/
<Crane> zazeem, run the script as sudo
<zazeem> whats path
<Xappe> Nightie, in the guide you change ownership to ypur first user (chown x:x ...). maybe you have to give the same rights to your second user...
<zazeem>  o ok
<zazeem> hey crane
<zazeem> that worked yesterday :D
<Crane> howdy
<zazeem> et works now
<zazeem> now i just cant get sound to work in it ... :(
<Xappe> zazeem, try killall esd before you start the game
<Crane> are you running anything else that could ne using sound
<forcotton> hi, anyone got a wacom tablet working under ubuntu?
<Nightie> Crane :: I used the procedure on ubuntuguide.org
<Crane> brb
<zazeem> no i dont get that error ill send u error i get
<zazeem> in a min
<zazeem> i did killall .. it did nothing :
<Nightie> Xappe :: done "sudo chown -R root:root /opt/azureus/" when I was userB,too
<Xappe> Nightie, ah ok...
<Nightie> Oh, my God, maybe I undestand now!
<Nightie> I see "azureus" does not run from as UserA, too!
<Nightie> :-)
<klaym> what does that "sudo chown -R root:root /dir/" do? can someone explain please?
<Nightie> I have to specify path! :-D
<Xappe> :)
<zazeem> crane heres error i got
<zazeem> ------- sound initialization -------
<zazeem> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<zazeem> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<zazeem> ------------------------------------
<Nightie> /opt/azureus/azureus
<pepperpot> klaym, it changes the owner to root for all subdirectories
<Nightie> :-) Now I log to UserB and verify! Sorry fot bothering you all! Bye!
<klaym> so the program can be used without typing root password at startup?
<crimsun> zazeem: cs46xx sound chipset?
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> no
<zazeem> its
<zazeem> ac97
<crimsun> which ac97?
<zazeem> how do i ckeck
<crimsun> look at /proc/asound/modules
<zazeem> says permissio denied
<zazeem> n
<crimsun> don't try to execute it, cat it
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> cmd?
<crimsun> cat /proc/asound/modules
<zazeem> 0 snd_via82xx
<rgm> Hello from my Ubuntu Hoary LiveCD
<AndyR> lo ppl
<zazeem> crimsun
<rgm> I can't seem to find any GUI to browse partitions and mount them.  Does Gnome provide anything like this?
<zazeem> i have 0 snd_via82xx
<crimsun> zazeem: 10-4
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> same?
<zazeem> i have sound in ut
<zazeem> not et :'(
<crimsun> zazeem: "acknowledged"
<zazeem> k'age
<Crane> zazeem, do you have sound in quake3?
<snarky> how do i add a module so it will load upon booting?
<zazeem> dont have q3
<Crane> oh ok
<zazeem> in ut i do
<crimsun> snarky: echo module | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<snarky> crimsun: thanks
<gangalino> crimsun: how do I load ALSA?
<zazeem> think i need alsa
<zazeem> how do i ?
<tsm2004beta> Hello, got everything working so far. Another problem I found was that Totem Movie player... really doesn't want to play any kind of movie file at all.
<crimsun> gangalino: it's configured to be used by default. Is something not working?
<tsm2004beta> Suggestions?
<gangalino> the mixer
<crimsun> zazeem: you're already using ALSA.
<JJH^> hi, i tried to install ubuntu on my other computer. i have burned the image on a CD and inserted it but the install didnt start, can you help?
<crimsun> gangalino: which mixer?
<zazeem> o
<rgm> Does Gnome on Hoary include a way to mount a partition on my /dev/hda device?  I can't figure out how without using the command line.
<Xappe> tsm2004beta, i'm using MPlayer and VLC for movies
<LinuxJones> tsm2004beta, do like most everybody else install gxine or mplayer and the w32codec package
<gangalino> crimsun: "Sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found" when trying to turn on the volume from the toolbar
<crimsun> gangalino: which sound chipset(s) are you attempting to use?
<zazeem> linuxjones, perhaps u could help me
<crimsun> zazeem: please download the quake3 demo and try it.
<zazeem> where
<Xappe> tsm2004beta, VLC is in the repos I think, and it has all codecs builtin
<crimsun> zazeem: please search google.
<KBJ> karsten: you still there?
<LinuxJones> zazeem, your having alsa trouble ?
<zazeem> k
<zazeem> for linux?
<crimsun> zazeem: yes.
<KBJ> it said unable to mount root filesystem when i tried lilo
<LinuxJones> JJH^, did you change your system's bios to boot to your cdrom ?
<Dreamer3_> anyone use alas and dmix here?
<Dreamer3_> when i turn on or try and use dmix manually ihear nothing at all
<skiy> excuse me folks, how can I get my usb mouse to work on ubuntu? can I rerun the hardware detection somehow? thanks...
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: dmixed applications currently must _not_ use mmap
<tsm2004beta> I don't see VLC in the repo...
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: ???
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: that means nothing to me
<gangalino> ac-97-codec? nm_256
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: is xmms one of the applications?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i'm tring alsplayer -o also -d plug:dmix and i get slience
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i'm just trying to get the most basic stuff to work from the how-to
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: did you configure an .asoundrc | /etc/asound.conf?
<LinuxJones> JJH^, did you save the changes ?? I think that most systems will boot to the cdrom device if you hold the "c" button while it is booting up.
<gangalino> crimsun: nm_256 is listed in lsmod
<gangalino> crimsun: however I can't remember what alsa shows up as
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: when i use the .asoundrc from the site i get only silence
<tsm2004beta> Xappe, I don't see VLC anywhere in the repo.
<crimsun> gangalino: nm256_audio or snd-nm256?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: again, i'm first just trying to get dmx working from the dmix how-to... with that alsplayer command...
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: is there some mixer setting i just need to turn up or something?
<LinuxJones> bye :)
<tsm2004beta> And when I chcked out MPlayer, I had trouble compling everything together.
<Dreamer3_> alasplayer -o also works fine, but adding the -d plug:dmix i get nothing
<Xappe> tsm2004beta, hmm, maybe it's just for Hoary then
<Dreamer3_> (though the song "plays" so to speak)
<Dreamer3_> (ie, the progress meter moves along)
<gangalino> crimsun: snd_nm256
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: the built-in pcm.dmix definition is unreliable; you need to define your own.
<KBJ> does anyone know what i did wrong when i'm booting with lilo and it says "unable to mount root fs"?
<crimsun> gangalino: so ,,cat /proc/asound/modules'' shows: 0 snd_nm256 ?
<Guardiann> Dreamer3 whats your output plugin in xmms
<LinuxJones> KBJ, you did not add support for the filesystem your trying to load the kernel from
<Dreamer3_> Guardiann: i'm not using xmms
<Dreamer3_> Guardiann: just tring to get alsaplayer working for starters
<gangalino> crimsun: correct
<KBJ> but i installed ubuntu with reiserfs... the ubuntu installation formatted the partition as reiserfs... shouldn't it be in the kernel then?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: start with something more simplistic. Get two instances of aplay running simultaneously.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: ok, how?
<LinuxJones> KBJ, yeah it shoudl be did you have any errors during installation ?
<KBJ> i had trouble with grub, so i decided to try lilo... it made it boot the kernel this time... but now the kernel complains...
<KBJ> no error during install
<KBJ> but it wouldn't boot the grub the first time... i haven't booted the ubuntu successfully yet
<LinuxJones> KBJ, did you include the initrd line ?
<KBJ> that's probably it, what is the initrd line? hehe
<LinuxJones> KBJ, heh I don't know what it is in lilo
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: aplay -D plug:dmix song.mp3 only produces silence
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i can't even get one to work
<KBJ> what is it in general then? hehe
<LinuxJones> KBJ, initrd is another way to add support for filesystems and such during initial boot.
<LinuxJones> KBJ, honestly it might be faster to re-install. It's only like 20 mins or so :D
<KBJ> hehe... but i tried reinstalling a couple of times... it always says grub error 17
<gangalino> dmesg would show alsa, right?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: any thoughts?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: is dmix just being quiet a new problem?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: then use a simple ~/.asoundrc such as: echo "pcm.card0 { type plug slave.pcm "dmixer" } ctl.card0 { type hw card 0 } pcm.dmixer { type dmix ipc_key 1024 slave { pcm "hw:0" } }" > ~/.asoundrc
<crimsun> (you'll probably need to escape the \"s)
<LinuxJones> KBJ, actually I think you can bail out of the installation once your partitions have been assigned and grub has been re-written to your MBR.
<KBJ> LinuxJones, ok, but what do i do then?
<crimsun> gangalino: does ,,amixer'' report anything?
<KBJ> LinuxJones, i've been booting the ubuntu cd and chroot'ing a couple of times to get lilo on it...
<gangalino> crimsun: amixer does an output
<LinuxJones> KBJ, make sure you setup your partitions NOT to be overwritten and when grub updates your MBR then just cancel out of the install, remove disk and re-boot.
<crimsun> gangalino: what is the output? (summarise, don't paste)
<gangalino> crimsun: you wanna check #flood, I don't know what to summarize...
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: silence with that file in place
<kengur> does anyone know why totem compiled against gstreamer doesn't play dvd even if decss is installed?
<KBJ> LinuxJones, but why would it make a difference when it rewrites my MBR again... i already redid the whole installation to see if it would help
<kengur> only totem-xine works for me here
<LinuxJones> KBJ, sorry I thought you wanted to get grub back
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: have you used other dxs_support values other than the default (which is 0)?
<KBJ> i don't care if i have grub or lilo.. i just want to boot... hehe
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i think something is wrong, the apps aren't even starting now
<zhukov> kengur,
<zhukov> hoary?
<kengur> warty
<crimsun> gangalino: please unmute your Master and PCM sliders. And next time, please wait for the other person(s) to finish pasting before you begin.
<kengur> lower your shields and surrender your ships
<gangalino> crimsun: by the icon on the toolbar? it doesn't find a mixer/device
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: does ,,aplay -Dplughw:0 foo.wav'' work properly?
<[amasimak] > KBJ, did you use a separate partition for /boot ?
<crimsun> gangalino: use ,,alsamixer''
<gangalino> crimsun: alsa would show in dmesg, right?
<crimsun> gangalino: not necessarily
<KBJ> [amasimak] , no i didn't
<KBJ> [amasimak] , i have a swap and a root partition
<eddie303> Hello everybody. Does anybody know about a fine NES emulator with a fine frontend?
<Kirsch> hey guys, is there a way to turn off the tapclick on my laptop?
<Kirsch> (on the touchpad)
<defile> Kirsch, synaptic?
<Kirsch> yea
<crimsun> eddie303: xmess-x? nestra? fceu?
<gangalino> crimsun: where would alsamixer show? it doesn't bring up a window. and the mixer/device is still unfound by volume-control
<defile> Kirsch, in your X config file do you have any lines like:
<defile>   Option        "MaxTapTime"    "180"
<defile>   Option        "MaxTapMove"    "0"
<crimsun> gangalino: Applications>Systems Tools>Terminal
<eddie303> crimsun, thanks, I will try them in this order :)
<crimsun> gangalino: then execute ,,alsamixer,,
<zazeem> crimsun im gttin the q3 demo but its a .gz.sh file how do i install ?
<crimsun> zazeem: sh foo.sh
<gangalino> crimsun: cwa2@mombassa:~ $ ps -ef|grep alsa
<gangalino> cwa2      4601  4585  0 15:54 pts/0    00:00:00 alsamixer
<gangalino> cwa2      4605  4585  0 15:55 pts/0    00:00:00 grep alsa
<zazeem> foo,sh? lol
<[amasimak] > KBJ, http://www.mepis.org/node/view/3257
<Kirsch> if /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 is my conf file, then no
<gangalino> crimsun: and it still isn't working
<[amasimak] > KBJ, they seems to have the same problme which was resolved by using a small partition for /boot
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: that makes a buch of static... does aplay not do mp3?
<[amasimak] > KBJ, before 1024th cylinder
<defile> if you make MaxTapTime 0, it disables tap clicking, if you have MaxTapMove as 0, it makes it so you can use two fingers as middle click and three fingers as right click, but disables one finger from clicking
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: no, only wav.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: ok, so what does that prove?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: -Dplughw:0 works
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: which application are you having trouble with?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: any/all with dmix?
<[amasimak] > KBJ, I don't know if this is the same problem, though
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i haven't even got to apps yet... i'm just trying to get dmix working... when i use the config files in the how-tos i only get silence with alsa apps
<prussiapr> howdie
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: if you want an app i'm trying just to get alsaplayer working for now
<crimsun> gangalino: what's not working? no sound? did you unmute those two sliders?
<KBJ> [amasimak] , thx, i'll see if it helps...
<prussiapr> i hear this is the place to get informed :)
<defile> Kirsch, pm me if you have any more questions
<gangalino> crimsun: there a no sliders
<[amasimak] > KBJ, you're welcome
<rgm> Hi...
<LinuxJones> Is it just me or do the fonts look alot better in Gnome 2.9 ?
<gangalino> crimsun: no mixer or window came up
<rgm> I'd like to know if Gnome can mount a partition graphically.
<rgm> I can't find the interface
<prussiapr> hello ?
<crimsun> gangalino: you executed alsamixer from the command line, and nothing came up?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i'm trying "alsaplayer -o alsa -d plug:dmix" right out of the how-to to test dmix and i have only sielnce, thoguht the slide of the song creeps along as if it's playing
<Guardiann> prussiapr hi
<gangalino> crimsun: you see my output?
<gangalino> crimsun: n-a-d-a
<crimsun> LinuxJones: they do seem more crisp on certain lcds
<prussiapr> hi guardiann.. was starting to wonder if i was getting through :)
<prussiapr> firewall issues here
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: they give an example of starting 3 things that way and testing if you hear them al... and i can't even hear the first
<crimsun> gangalino: then do this: ,,amixer sset PCM on''
<crimsun> gangalino: also: ,,amixer sset Master on''
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: did you try other dxs_support values for snd-via82xx?
<prussiapr> can i ask questions in here ? i don't know too much about linux.. but i I got ubuntu running.. I got my sata raid and at one point dvd-r and some other stuff running.. for some reason gdm stoped working yesterday
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i don't know what that means
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: then no, you didn't.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: no, i did not
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: kill all applications accessing sound and ,,sudo modprobe -r snd-via82xx''
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: then: ,,sudo modprobe snd-via82xx dxs_support=1''
<prussiapr> anyway it started giving me an out of synch error and i have no idea why.. then gdm got uninstalled.. but it looks like it's there now..
<rgm> What's the root password on the Hoary liveCD?
<gangalino> crimsun: hate to tell ya... check #flood, it still isn't finding the mixer device after that
<Dreamer3_> sheesh, this is proving to be hard
<rgm> Man, I feel like I'm invisible in this channel.
<Dreamer3_> what i using my sound
<LinuxJones> rgm, using  sudo ?
<rgm> I was trying to "su" to root.
<prussiapr> and i can't
<LinuxJones> rgm, use sudo
<prussiapr> rgm
<prussiapr> hi
<Dreamer3_> sheesh!
<rgm> sudo it is, thx.
<Dreamer3_> i don't know
<crimsun> gangalino: amixer's finding it just fine.
<prussiapr> my turn for attention :)
<crimsun> gangalino: are you using warty or hoary?
<Dreamer3_> xfce?
<prussiapr> i was thinking of upgrading to hoary but hmm is it ready yet.. or will it break everything I installed before
<Dreamer3_> well hold on
<crimsun> prussiapr: it will be a learning experience for you.
<mjr> prussiapr, if it were ready, it'd be released ;)
<rgm> My first experience with ubuntu is through this Hoary LiveCD.  It's pretty great so far.\
<LinuxJones> prussiapr, it has a few problems yeah :D
<caleb_> whats the name of the update manager applet thingy?
<caleb_> not synaptic
<caleb_> but the actual applet
<prussiapr> he he.. learning exprience is good and all.. right now i just want the damn X server to run so i can use the machine :)
<LinuxJones> rgm, play around for a few days then do an actuall install :)
<prussiapr> learning i can do later
<Dreamer3_> ok
<gangalino> crimsun: warty
<prussiapr> i'm starting to be better with ubuntu. very similar to debian.. but i could never get X running on my debian installs
<LinuxJones> prussiapr, what video card do you have ?
<prussiapr> I really like ubuntu cause most stuff worked out of the box :) i just had to do stuff
<rgm> LinuxJones - eventually the liveCD runs out of RAM and everything goes to hell, so I'd have to reboot every few days...  Anyway, I was hoping to try a KDE based distribution.  I've never used a nice one of those.  But this one is pretty great, I'm seriously considering it.  My first debian-based one.  I forgot how nice binary packages are (coming from Gentoo)
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: ok, it's gone, but it's snd_cs46xx, not via driver
<zazeem> crimsun
<zazeem> i got the demo
<LinuxJones> rgm, if you want a good KDE based live cd Knoppix is it
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i assume i want to modprobe it with diff params?
<prussiapr> nvidia mx 400 with t.v. out (wanted to get t.v. out and dual monitor if possible but who knows.. t.v out is nice)
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: !@$ One sec.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: ok :)
<prussiapr> pci
<zazeem> how do i install it the filename is linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh????????
<LinuxJones> prussiapr, do you know what errors are preventing it from running ?
<zazeem> how do i install it the filename is linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh????????
<prussiapr> this is the card
<prussiapr> Jaton nVIDIA GeForce2 MX400 Video Card, 64MB DDR, 64-bit, TV-Out, PCI, Model "VIDEO-118PCI-64DDR-TV" -RETAIL
<zazeem> anyone
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: sudo modprobe snd-cs46xx mmap_valid=1
<prussiapr> not sure.. not in front of it..
<terry> zazeem chmod a+x file; sh file
<zazeem> ?????
<zazeem> what
<LinuxJones> prussiapr, have you tried installing the nvidia binary drivers ?
<zazeem> cmd ?
<prussiapr> it said something about glx or something.. i followed this ubuntuguide.org to try and get the nvidia dirver working but still nothing
<terry> zazeem, `chmod a+x file` `sh file;
<prussiapr> i think it's something in the config
<zazeem> a+x file; sh linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<zazeem> ?
<prussiapr> but i looked at it.. seems loical
<zazeem> like that terry?
<LinuxJones> prussiapr, so you installed the nvidia binary drivers ?
<terry> zazeem no replace file with the filename
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: plug:dmix still produces no sound
<prussiapr> yeah did this
<prussiapr> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<rgm> prussiapr:  hey-- I'm thining of getting that exact card for a cheap MythTV setup.  You having any luck with it on linux/
<LinuxJones> prussiapr, you must have missed something
<crimsun> zazeem: are you using cs46xx?
<prussiapr> the thing is it's been working all this time
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: sec
<prussiapr> then i get an out of synch eror.. and couldn't see anything.. after i installe azureus
<LinuxJones> prussiapr, can you access the ubuntu files now or are you in windows ?
<prussiapr> now it gives me config errors when i try and runx
<zazeem>  chmod a+x linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.shfile; sh didnt work terry
<Manny> hi
<prussiapr> i'm at work.. but i can access the server remotely
<zazeem> crimsun i dont remember
<zazeem> how do i find out
<rgm> ha ha
<crimsun> zazeem: cat /proc/asound/modules
<rgm> i'm totally screwed
<Manny> anybody around who is responsible for the PPC port?
<zazeem> 0 snd_via82xx is what i got
<Dreamer3_> i'll obvioulsy have to write a cs46xx how-to when i'm done :)
<Manny> I'm currently trying to find out why ubuntu kernels don't boot on my pegasos
<Manny> sven luther uploaded a peg kernel tarball
<rgm> I tried to install totem-xine while running the LiveCD and now Gnome has completely died.  Every menu item says "Cannot launch entry: not a launchable item"
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: sorry, I've been racing back and forth, and apparently I've mixed up yours and zazeem's problems
<Manny> will there be included a new pegasos-specific kernel if I beg for it?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: ah
<zazeem> ?
<miro__> Hi all.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: my problem is when i try and use the dmix device like the simple test example shows i have only silence
<zazeem> can anyone plz tell me how to open a gz.sh file?
<LinuxJones> prussiapr, I think you missed the nvidia-settings enable portion of the install
<prussiapr> hmm how do i check.. i did sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i don't have a via card though
<crimsun> zazeem: you don't open it; you execute it as terry said
<zazeem> chmod a+x linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.shfile; sh didnt work...
<LinuxJones> zazeem, you type sh whateverthefilenameis.sh
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i have the cs46xx
<miro__> How to contact one of the mirror admin of ubuntu?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: right
<terry> whats basic ACI audio mean in respect to the proprietary nvidia audio drivers??
<zazeem> o
<terry> I alreay have basic audio support, but do I need ACI audio support??
<crimsun> terry: using which sound driver, nvsound or snd-intel8x0?
<terry> crimsun, using intel8x0
<zazeem> k crimsun no sound in q3 either :(
<terry> crimsun, but I was wondering if its worth using the nvidia drivers
<gangalino> the sound on this thing (Dell Latitude CSx500 on Warty) is flakier than a good baklava
<will> what program can copy a cd in ubuntu?
<crimsun> terry: I can only assist with ALSA driver (snd-intel8x0)
<gangalino> sometimes snd_nm256 works, sometimes it locks up the machine...
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: dmix is software right, so the hardware shouldn't matter?
<KBJ> now i got a new problem... i added the initrd to my lilo, so it could boot... it booted alot of stuff and then all of a sudden it went init 0, which means shutdown... after a couple of lines it said power down... i couldn't see what made it happen, any ideas?
<crimsun> gangalino: / Dreamer3_: sec, looking up things.
<gangalino> will: k3b
<will> gangalino: no built in support?
<prussiapr> so what should i do
<t325> my system gets unstable with official audio nvidia, but you get a nice nvidia sound control panel with many functions for the 5.1 and such; so give it a try and fall back to 8x0 if it also gets your pc unstable..
<zazeem> hey crimsun heres error with q3 sound ------- sound initialization -------
<zazeem> /dev/dsp: Broken pipe
<zazeem> Could not toggle.
<terry> oh crimsun, those are working fine, is there stuff I can tweak with those??
<gangalino> Will: I believe so in nautilus
<terry> crimsun, like getting 8 channels as per my motherboard manual
<crimsun> terry: no, snd-intel8x0 is rather limited. You'll want to use nvsound if you prefer the tweaking.
<zazeem> u see the error crimsun?
<gangalino> I didn't notice alsa being a part of bug=1254
<dryzer> i have this error when i start apche2 with ldap
<dryzer> Cannot load /usr/local/apache2/modules/mod_auth_ldap.so into server: libprldap50.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or dire
<dryzer> ctory
<dryzer> what i must do to correct this
<dryzer> ?
<crimsun> gangalino: the ALSA neomagic 256 audio driver is quite unstable. It is one of the few chipsets for which I recommend using OSS instead of ALSA.
<t325> terry yes you get all the channels that's what I meant by 5.1 (mine is 5.1)
<prussiapr> LinuxJones still there?
<gangalino> crimsun: how would I switch it back to OSS?
<terry> okay thank you t325
<terry> t325, are they alsa or OSS??
<crimsun> gangalino: ,,sudo modprobe -r snd-nm256 && sudo modprobe nm256_audio''
<pepperpot> what is the default sendmail system in ubuntu?
<bitfoo> how does one rip a dvd in linux? is there a dvd shrink like package?
<pepperpot> bitfoo, no
<crimsun> pepperpot: 220 localhost.localdomain ESMTP Postfix (Ubuntu)
<gangalino> crimsun: already done that
<t325> terry oss
<pepperpot> crimsun, oh, i meant software. Is it exim?
<pepperpot> bitfoo, you can run dvdshrink under wine though
<crimsun> pepperpot: read closely ;)
<t325> terry but as i said b4 gets my sys unstable..
<zazeem> ------- sound initialization -------
<zazeem> /dev/dsp: Broken pipe
<zazeem> Could not toggle.
<zazeem> sound error in q3 ayone know what to do to fix???
<bitfoo> pepperpot, is there something similar that is native to linux?
<pepperpot> bitfoo, not really, as far as i know. There's some stuff that doesn't work that well.
<bitfoo> doh :|
<[amasimak] > bitfoo, mencoder ?
<crimsun> gangalino: still getting a mixer error?
<pepperpot> bitfoo, i find dvdbackup is very good for reading, and growisofs is very good writing. But the shrinking software is pretty mediocre
<bitfoo> dunno i have never heard of it o_O
<zazeem> anyone gunna hgelp :|
<bitfoo> ahh so maybe dvd shrink is my best bet then :|
<bitfoo> under wine that is :|
<wasabi_> I need to find a good comparison of EVMS and LVM
<bitfoo> i kind of like the simplicity of one button ripping :|
<wasabi_> Anybody know of one?
<crimsun> zazeem: did you test other values of dxs_support for snd-via82xx ?
<Manny> does ubuntu use deb kernels?
<pepperpot> bitfoo, yep. Use dvdbackup or something like that to rip onto your hd, use dvdshrink to compress it, and use growisofs to burn it
<stuNNed> bitfoo: simple is always the way to go imho
<crimsun> Manny: no, Ubuntu uses Ubuntu kernels.
<zazeem> what?
<Manny> there were some nice recent fixups
<pepperpot> crimsun, esmtp?
<gangalino> crimsun: check #flood for lsmod output
<Martok> Object oriented OS? WTF?
<gangalino> crimsun: still no mixer. would this be a part of https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1254 ?
<crimsun> pepperpot: what's printed after ESMTP ?
<pepperpot> crimsun, postfix!
<zazeem> crimsun how do i test other junk
* pepperpot slaps forehead
<t325> bitfoo, transcode is a good ripping encoding transcoding, etc. prog and there are guis for it
<bitfoo> i'll look into it t325
<crimsun> gangalino: you can't unload the snd_nm256 module because it's still being used
<crimsun> gangalino: please close all applications accessing the sound device.
<crimsun> gangalino: then unload snd_nm256 and load nm256_audio
<fred41> Problem:  when I log in as the first-installed user, the screen goes "chocolate" for 10-15 seconds, then black, then the login screen returns.  This doesn't happen for other user names.  Suggestions?
<terry> well the nvidia audio drivers were short lived.  They wouldnt compile on my current kernel
<flosch> hi
<t325> bitfoo, and transcode -i /dev/dvd -x dvd -o film.avi -y xvid -N 0x55 -b 320,0,5,0 -d -T 8,-1 -V -Z 1024x768 -R2 is a good start for a 700 mo xvid w/ good quality
<crimsun> terry: unless you're on exotic hardware, you shouldn't need to compile them yourself if you're using a Ubuntu-provided kernel
<Xappe> btw, any news on usplash?
<Dreamer3_> *yawns*
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: still looking, or am i sol?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: I'm still looking.
<terry> crimsun amd64
<bitfoo> :O
<gangalino> crimsun: now I can't find which app is using nm_256
<crimsun> gangalino: lsof /dev/dsp*; lsof /dev/snd/*
<gangalino> root@mombassa:/home/cwa2 # ls /dev/snd/
<gangalino> controlC0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  timer
* leto is back
<prussiapr> so can anybody help?
<crimsun> gangalino: no, not ls but lsof
<crimsun> gangalino: if lsof doesn't exist, either install it or use fuser instead
<hitu> hello (:
<hitu> i been not able to send anythin to anyone via dcc
<crimsun> Manny: which kernel in particular?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: running a query (still)
<defile> there's some Ubuntu discussion at osnews
<LinkMasterSab> Hey guys, I want to remove all files that match *.jpg in a folder. I tried "rm -rf *.jpg" but it didn't do it.
<bitfoo> copying from a dvd to my hdd has reduced the speed of my laptop to sub-molasses :(((
<gangalino> crimsun: pretty sticky
<gangalino> can't unload snd_256
<wk1989> i love linux!
<crimsun> gangalino: you have no snd_256 loaded.
<Manny> crimsun,  2.6.10
<Manny> it contains some (for me very important) ppc pegasos fixes
<gangalino> can't unload snd_256
<bitfoo> did you know solaris10 is free?
<pepperpot> i love linux with all of my body!
<crimsun> gangalino: presuming you mean snd-nm256?
<gangalino> yes, root@mombassa:/home/cwa2 #  modprobe -r snd-nm256
<gangalino> FATAL: Module snd_nm256 is in use.
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: I need to confirm w/ upstream, but if you're using Warty, you need a newer version of ALSA [alsa-driver] .
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: are you in fact using Warty?
<gangalino> crimsun: got somewhere!
<gangalino> crimsun: I killed alsamixer, then unloaded  Module snd_nm256
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: debian sarge, 2.6.10 kernel, asla-base 1.0.7-2, when i started i never though this would be distro specific
<gangalino> crimsun: then seg faulted! check #flood
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: ...you're not running Warty or Hoary but Sarge?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: yes
<Dreamer3_> though my warty CD is on the way
<keyshawn2> srry linkmasterstab
<keyshawn2> i dont know, though I do know that you're probably going to have to put in the the directory in there.
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: ok, I'll need to check p.d.o.
<keyshawn2> try the command 'man rm
<keyshawn2> [without that ' in there] 
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: pdo?
<keyshawn2> or:\
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: packages.debian.org
<keyshawn2> info rm
<link> all a sudden my audio stopped working
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i'm about to give up, seemed like something easy to impliment an hour or two ago
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: it's a bit less straightforward to troubleshoot for sarge, since I don't have any machines with that config.
<link> says i dont have access to it
<link> so what devs control audio?
<JDahl> link, try fuser -k /dev/dsp
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: well, does warty use toally different alsa packages?
<link> ic lemme
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: yes, Warty's are older than Sarge's. Hoary's are newer than Sarge's.
<keyshawn2> keyshawn2, dude.
<link> eh?
<link> JDahl, nothin
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: sheesh
<keyshawn2> LinkMasterSab, it works eh ?
<link> what is that command fer?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: guess dmix doesn't get much testing
<hendsp> what version of gnome is in hoary at the mo?
<crimsun> gangalino: you need to do several things:
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: how do i find the actual alsa version sipping with 2.6.10, do yo know?
<crimsun> gangalino: edit /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base and remove the line that reads "nm256_audio"
<JDahl> link, it's for killing whatever process which might block /dev/dsp
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i though it was in a header, file but i can't find it
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: cat /proc/asound/version
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: ok, 1.0.6
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: should i download alsa source and compile the modules outside the kernel tree?
<link> no i dont think its that i ran a game as root might that have something to do with it?
<tritium> Hello.  I just installed update-notifier today.  It doesn't appear to be in the applets menu.  Do I just run in in the bg and save my session on logout?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: use alsa-source from Sid.
<JDahl> link, then try sudo fuser -k /dev/dsp. Fuser only kills processes you own
<tritium> I don't see any scripts that start update-notifier anywhere.
<link> k
<crimsun> gangalino: when you reboot, you'll be using OSS instead of ALSA.
<crimsun> gangalino: that should fix you right up
<blur> hello.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: easier to go get the source from the website...i'm on diadlup.. just adding sid apt sources will take as long
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: unless sid will build it and make it all work magically, then it might be worth it
<blur> does anybody have a howto install ubuntu from another pc? The pc where i want to install ubuntu doesnt have cdrom drive.
<link> when i try and run that volume control it says no mixer devices found or sound devices or not enough permisions
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: you only need one deb from Sid if you already have 'kernel-headers-$(uname -r)' installed
<crimsun> link: warty? hoary?
<blur> the computer have floppy.
<link> warty
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: hmmm, i compile all my kernels from kernel.org, i don't use debians tools
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: kernel-headers package doesn't match by running kerenel, but the headers areom /usr/src/linux
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: do you have configured kernel headers matching precisely your running kernel?
<kbrooks> Hi. I want to install GNOME.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i'm sure i don't... i just download kernel, make, install grup-update, fly :)
<kbrooks> how do i do this?
<magnon> kbrooks: since you're in an ubuntu channel, I guess you have ubuntu?
<bitfoo> ubuntu uses gnome by default :|
<crimsun> kbrooks: is 'ubuntu-desktop' installed?
<magnon> in that case, you have it.
<magnon> if there's not something entirely wrong
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: do you run ,,make clean'' in the source dir afterward?
<link> it should be owned by root right
<link> in the audio group
<crimsun> link: root:audio
<kbrooks> No. I did not install it. I will.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: it's been cleaned since i last installed, yeah, but i can build a new kernel, no sweat
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: no need to build a new kernel if the configuration matches precisely
<kbrooks> i dont want python2.3
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i'm downloading the alsa 1.0.8 driver source snow
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: just run ,,make prepare''
<bitfoo> 2.4?
<kbrooks> its listed. and i dont want it.
<kbrooks> yeah, i want 2.4
<bitfoo> 2.4 is hoary only i think
<bitfoo> not warty :|
<kbrooks> hmmm
<fred41> I seem to be missing a .ICEauthority file in one of my user directories.  How do I re-generate the file?
<kbrooks> fred41: you don't. chmod 755 it
<Dreamer3_> crimsun anything wrong with using direct alsa sources?
<bitfoo> yeah i see no backport for warty of python 2.4
<fred41> ??  It isn't there - how can I chmod a non-existent file?
<link> i get sound only as root
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: if the modules work i'll figure out how to install them right is my thinking
<kbrooks> are you sure it isn't there?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i just tired of waiting for downloads
<fred41> Well, I did "ls -al" and it didn't appear - but it *is* in other users' directories.
<ArdieM> hi
<link> is dsp the only sound device
<link> looks like theres a few others in there
<ulisse> hi all!
<crimsun> link: crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 2005-01-31 11:46 /dev/dsp
<ArdieM> i want to add ubuntu too my lilo conf. could someone tell me the bootimage (im using amd64 version) and the append?
<pepperpot> Is there any way of transferring my evolution settings and folders from debian to ubuntu?
<link> yeah thats what i got too on that device
<link> crimsun: ^^
<ulisse> is there someone running warty on Asus L4800-L laptop?
<t325> pepperpot, import
<ArdieM> for pclos its like: bootimage: "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.7-2.tmb.6mdk" and append: "nomce devfs=nomount splash=silent"
<ArdieM> u know what i mean?
<kbrooks> link: add yourself to audio
<crimsun> link: type: groups
<link> im in audio yo
<ArdieM> please :) i wanna go to bed soon ^_^
<link> hey wtf i wasnt in any groups
<link> howd that happen?!
<link> i didnt do that
<link> .......
<pepperpot> t325, import does bits and pieces. I just want evolution set up the way I had it on my debian partition
<link> how could that happen?
<crimsun> uh huh.
<link> what commands could you type in to do that?
<crimsun> no idea, but add yourself back.
<kbrooks> link: use groupadd
<link> yo i was in all kinds of groups this is the default user!
<crimsun> adm, dialout, cdrom, floppy, audio, video, plugdev, lpadmin
<kbrooks> link: i'll check.
<ArdieM> ouh please i rally dont know the name of the bootimage
<defile> brb
<crimsun> then log out and back in
<link> yeah?
<link> why would that change anything
<kbrooks> can i tell yall something.
<kbrooks> link: it does.
<link> really what script does it run that would put me back in all my groups
<kbrooks> link: ummm. dude
<link> does anyone know this just doesnt make sense to me that all
<kbrooks> link: run adduser <your user here> audio
<link> yeah im back in audio now
<link> but just weird how it happend
<crimsun> link: I typed a list of groups above.
<kbrooks> login and logout, please.
<link> saw that thanks ma
<link> man
<kbrooks> link: well, look. you have to be in certain groups to get certain benefits because of permissions on certain devices
<link> i just wanna know what would be the command to take yourself out of all your groups like that
<link> the only group i was in was myself
<kbrooks> link: for example, /dev/dsp is crw-rw----
<kbrooks> link
<kbrooks> :
<link> crazy i wonder what i did
<kbrooks> that means:
<link> =oP
<kbrooks> first character: character device
<kbrooks> next three: owner can read and write, but not execute
<link> i know what the permissions line means
<kbrooks> next three: group can read and write, but not execute
<link> all im wondering is about how my user was taken out of all his groups
<kbrooks> and so on.
<link> i know the permissions line
<kbrooks> link: hold on
<link> k
<link> then owner
<link> then group
<kbrooks> well, use it to your advantage
<kbrooks> then world.
<link> world eh?
<kbrooks> or other.
<link> the number?
<kbrooks> that's weird. i'm in all the default groups
<link> yeah i musta did some weird command somewhere in my journys
<Koi> link o.O
<link> that wiped out my groups
<kent> what is needed for a device to turn up in the computer:// ? my brother added a ide-disk to his computer, and would be glad if it could turn up there. Is there some way to make it do that?
<kbrooks> link: and no, you didnt wipe out your groups
<link> im just gunna go and put me back in my groups now
<kbrooks> link: that's "deleting groups"
<link> no but it took me outta them all
<kbrooks> yeah
<link> i am aware of this my friend, but thanks for your efforts
<link> im finna look in to all dis =o) craziness
<kbrooks> ;)
<kbrooks> link: bye if you wanna "leaf"
<kbrooks> :P
<link> =o) ill be back with an answer
<link> peace
<minichaz> Hello. Quick question for everyone...
<minichaz> Anyone know how to disable the .Trash folder on a USB memory stick?
<hendsp> minichaz: i dont think you can
<minichaz> hendsp: Damn. :)
<hendsp> minichaz: i know :)
<hendsp> whenever you open a window on your removable storage, view hidden directories, and delete the folder when you're done
<minichaz> Or I believe holding shift when you delete just removes the file bypassing the trash.
<minichaz> Still annoying though.
<minichaz> Many thanks.
<hikaru79> With what line can I check what version of Xorg I am currently running?
<hendsp> hikaru79:  xdpyinfo |grep version
<link> ok
<link> look
<link> things got weird
<kbrooks> yes?
<link> it was saying i had been in audio the whole time exept in the graphical user editor
<link> then i logged out and back in... like you said to
<link> and....
<link> every thing is fine
* link looks down
<link> yeah! another problem successfully solved!
<link> but! with a reboot just like windows
<link> i dont like fake problems like that there should be a direct soulution
<HrdwrBoB> the group thing is a systemic thing
<link> tangible evidence ya know
<link> tell me more im listening, what does that mean
<link> no big problem? happens every once in a while or what?
<link> did i do something to cause it?
<HrdwrBoB> hm?
<HrdwrBoB> if you added yoruself to a group
<HrdwrBoB> you have to log in/out to change it
<link> o ic thought it was realtime =o)
<Britt> so ... somehow the debian menu got in my applications dropdown
<kebac> can users add themselves to groups?
<Britt> how do i get rid of that sucka?
<crimsun> Britt: remove menu-xdg
<defile> kebac, not normally
<crimsun> Britt: menu, too
<kebac> is root adds user to group, does the user have to relogin to apply it?
<sabine> Hi again!
<Britt> crimsun, wacky ... how'd that get there
<crimsun> kebac: yes
<Britt> crimsun, thanks!
<kebac> umm ok
<crimsun> Britt: see changelog for gnome-menus (2.9.2cvs041212-0ubuntu4)
<link> so that still leaves the question what did i do to take myself outta all my groups
* neighborlee is away: I shall return 
<sabine> I thought there'd be a graphical boot process in Hoary ... I just installed the latest build, but there isn't one. What's the deal?
<link> the quest is on, save princess zelda while collecting the pieces of the tri-force
<link> ive done it before no biggie =oP
<Xappe> sabine, it has not been implemented yet
* kbrooks tests gdm
<sabine> Ah okay
<sabine> Xappe: Can it be had somewhere?
<Xappe> don't think so
<sabine> I see
<sabine> So bootsplash it is or nil. Thanks.
<sabine> Later...
<SymbolicLink> Only if Zelda is nekkid at the end of course
<Xappe> haven't seen any news 'bout usplash for a while
<crimsun> there's work on it, but it could use more help.
<Bandit> hello
<Bandit> ooooooo I think i like this hoary
<Guardiann> hello bandit
<Xappe> usplash won't make it for hoary, will it?
<vladster> where is the file that re-edits the resolve conf
<Bandit> :)
<vladster> I need to set it so it does not interfere with my static settings
<link> excuse me, but what is the command to remove yourself from a group?
<vladster> I am trying to use it as a samba server
* link is sorry for the bad joke =o)
<vladster> If I wanted abuse, I would talk to my boss
<vladster> Ther is a script that runs that edits that file and I need to take it balls away in that respect
<vladster> There is no mention of the script in the file
<vladster> yet is gets edited anyway
<kbrooks> I have a question.
<ced______> hello...I have a question regarding Ubuntu
<Haukkari> Ask away
<HrdwrBoB> well you've come to the right IRC channel
<kbrooks> How can other users send e-mail to my user account kyle
<ced______> My setup as of now is a Soltek SL-939-Pro, AMD Athlon 64 3000+ winchester, 512MB Mushkin RAM, and an 80GB SATA harddrive
<kbrooks> other local users
* Dreamer3_ wonders why kernels don't ship with newer alsa sources...
<ced______> I set Ubuntu up and everything was fine and dandy
<ced______> then I go to shut down and it does the shutdown procedure (halt, etc.)
<ced______> but then it hangs on (I believe this is the command) calling acpi shutdown
<ced______> and it never shuts down
<ced______> I tried a reformat, the same thing happened.
<HrdwrBoB> ced______: that means it's shutdown
<HrdwrBoB> and you can turn it off
<vladster> how old is the hardware
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: -mm acts as a stability filter, so to speak.
<HrdwrBoB> it is trying to turn off your hardware through ACPI and your hardware doesn't like i
<ced______> oh
<ced______> any suggestions on trying to solve this?
<HrdwrBoB> post a bug report with your hardware listed
<ced______> ok  I will
<HrdwrBoB> try to get it fixed for later versions
<HrdwrBoB> in the meantime.. use the power button :)
<ced______> another question...after rebooting, gnome won't load
<kbrooks> what is the error
<ced______> I log on to my account and the background will show up and the right click menu will work
<ced______> but there are no panels shown
<ced______> I'm not sure of the error..it doesn't give any errors
<hendsp> ced______: try going to a terminal and running killall esd - that works for me
<ced______> ok
<neighborlee> is hoary getting fairly stable as in no show stoppers or easily fixed if there are any ? ;-)
<ced______> well another thing too, when trying to run a sudo commond (like sudo shutdown) it will ask for my password
<ced______> however I can't type any password in
<ced______> like my keyboard isn't responding
<kbrooks> oh yes you can.
<link> it doesnt echo the keys you press
<link> but it is typing in
<kbrooks> echo is turned off.
<hendsp> ced______: the keystrokes dont show up onscreen, for security reasons
<ced______> oh
<ced______> shouldn't an asterick show up?
<ced______> or is it nothing at all?
<link> no
<link> nothing
<ced______> ok I feel stupid. thanks guys.
<blahrus> anyone had luck with madwifi/Atheros 5212
<link> its all good
<ced______> I'll have to reinstall it again
<kbrooks> no
<kbrooks> dont
<link> por que
<kbrooks> ced______: DONT
<ced______> no I mean I installed xp
<kbrooks> ced______: and i mean dont.....
<ced______> originally I tried to dual boot with xp and ubuntu
<ced______> ;\
<link> ok then do it
<kbrooks> ced______: listen
<ced______> but grub wouldn't detect my xp install
<ced______> ok I will
<ced______> listen, I mean
<kbrooks> ced______: what are you doing
<ced______> I was attempting to dual boot xp sp2 with ubuntu
<sabine> Okay, back again.
<REN0> Hi. I am stuck on installing my Broadcom 54g wireless
<ced______> however after getting frustrated I reformatted and went xp only..I'm going to install it on another hardrdive since it will take a lot less time to format a 4GB harddrive than an 80GB harddrive
<ced______> since I don't feel like dealing with multiple partitions on my 80GB drive.
<kbrooks> ced______: actually...
<sabine> Got some questions: firstly, is there some "pre-load-thingy" for OpenOffice available somewhere, and second, is OpenOffice 2 "good enough" for somebody to read their MS Word documents with it and not crash on them?
<kbrooks> ced______: partition off 4 gb of 80 gb
<REN0> ndiswrapper -l Installed ndis drivers:
<REN0> bcmwl5  hardware present
<kbrooks> and thats it
<Guardiann> sabine
<ced______> kbrooks I have my xp install set to 1 80GB partition
<sabine> Guardiann :)
<Guardiann> yes it is good enough
<sabine> Cool
<ced______> and it's a pain in the ass since I've already reformatted about 4 times
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: ah, so my shiny new 1.0.8 isn't considered stable :)
<Guardiann> and it gets installed when you install ubuntu
<sabine> Guardiann: And what are the loading times as compared to OpenOffice 1?
<REN0> So then I udo modprobe ndiswrapper
<sabine> Guardiann: Well, I just got the latest Hoary installed, and it comes with OpenOffice 1
<ced______> anyways thanks kbrooks
<Guardiann> sabine not sure i dont use open office
<sabine> I see
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i hope it works in this case :)
<REN0> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<sabine> So does somebody know of some kind of preload program for openoffice?
<Guardiann> abiword works with ms stuff as well and its much quicker
<REN0> That should have said sudo
<hendsp> REN0: did you build the ndiswrapper while running the same running kernel?
<sabine> Guardiann: not an option unfortunaly. The friend I am converting from Windows needs some stuff that AbiWord does not have.
<Guardiann> sabine what might that be?
<REN0> I am using stock ubuntu kernel
<hendsp> how did you install ndiswrapper?
<sabine> Guardiann: a little program that loads openoffice during system boot, so that you don't have to wait that long when you need it.
<REN0> Following these destructions: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<djjason> is it possible to change the touchpad sensitiviy
<Dreamer3_> sabine: what' doesn't abiword have?
<Guardiann> sabine i know what prelinking is I was asking what doesnt abi have that you need
<sabine> Oh I see
<sabine> Well, not me, her
<sabine> Some stuff about tables. I don't even know what it is since I don't use tables.
<REN0> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Guardiann> hmmm ok :)
<hendsp> REN0: you need to build the kernel module too.
<Dreamer3_> sabine: hmmmm abiword recent version have much better table support
<Dreamer3_> sabine: just fyi
<REN0> ?
<sabine> Dreamer3_: cool, thx. I'm gonna try.
<REN0> That from source at the sourceforge site?
<aardvark>  anyone tried playing Doom3 under Ubuntu ?
<aardvark> using ATI gfx card ?
<hendsp> REN0:  sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-$(uname -r), then get the ndis sources from their site
<crimsun> he means linux-headers-$(uname -r), btw
<sabine> aardvark: No, using an old NVidia GeForce 2 MX. :-}
<djjason> no one that knows anything about configuring touchpad sensitivity?
<hendsp> crimsun: whats the difference between linux/kernel-sources?
<crimsun> hendsp: ubuntu/debian
<hendsp> crimsun: ahh, i see
<sabine> Dreamer3_: Guardiann: "ooqstart-gnome" is what I was looking for!
<blahrus> anyone had anyluck with madwifi/
<blahrus> ?
<blahrus> seems like it found the divice but its not working . . .
<Guardiann> sabine what is that
<Guardiann> ah i see
<sabine> Guardiann: read the package description... it is an applet that keeps OpenOffice loaded in the background...
<sabine> Right now it'd be cool if OpenOffice would work at all. It crashes on "Open File".
<REN0> pjharper@reno ~ $ uname -a
<REN0> Linux reno 2.6.8.1-2-386 #1 Tue Sep 14 10:30:08 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<blahrus> anyone had anyluck with madwifi?
<REN0> but the kernel-headers only go up to 2.67 on an apt-cache search???
#ubuntu 2005-02-15
<Xalior> Hi there, I'm here, typically, looking for help...  Ubuntu installs okay (and I sorted hardware cursor to elimate the nasty X) but when I log into X the Ubuntu splashscreen appears and sits there, doing not a lot...
<hendsp> REN0:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Xalior> (I have had to comment out aplay from gdmplay until I get the chance the fix buggy sound)
<Xalior> Is this a known problem?
<sabine> Xalior: about GNOME not loading, try making sure your home direcory is entirely owned by you and rm -f ~/.ICE*
<toresbe> hendsp: You could also do `uname -r`
<toresbe> hendsp: I think that's more portable or something
<Xalior> /home/xalior is own by me and I've rm -rf .* everything in it....
<REN0>  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<REN0> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2-386
<kbrooks> i have a question
<Xalior> sabine: had the .ICE problem in Fedoracore 2, so familiar with it.
<toresbe> kbrooks: shoot
<sabine> Xalior: sorry, no idea then
<Xalior> sabine: ta anyway :)
<hendsp> REN0: it might be in the universe repository. enable that through the synaptic tool
<toresbe> damnit! Can't find the remote to my room >:|
<toresbe> oh, here it was
<sabine> WTF?
<sabine> When I try to remove OpenOffice, it wants to remove the German Firefox localization?!
<julio> i refer to my ubuntu as "Thulsa Doom"
<toresbe> sabine: ooookay
<toresbe> sabine: Probably makes sense in a weird twisted sort of way :P
<kent> julio, thulsa doom?
<julio> yeah...kent. as from "Conan the Barbarian"
<sabine> toresbe: Well, I guess using Hoary has its consequences...
<julio> it's an obtuse/obscure reference.
<kent> julio, ok. never saw that movie.
<toresbe> julio: Ah.
<toresbe> Conan the Librarian!
<julio> I tried Hoary twice, each time it was broken.
<julio> So I'm going to wait until April.
<Guardiann> sabine did you get openoffice 2
<sabine> Guardiann: Not yet.
<julio> ciao folks
<Guardiann> its part of the hoary apt-gets
<sabine> But got OpenOffice 1 crashing constantly.
<hitu> hey
<kent> julio, mine is called Leviatan, as in Hobbs /  the creature from the bible ;)
<hitu> how do i turn off firewall ? :S
<sabine> Guardiann: I know, just not sure if I'll try yet
<hitu> i dunno if i have one installed
<hitu> i cant send dcc's
<toresbe> My computers are named after programming languages
<hitu> people cant listen to my streaming music
<hitu> :(
<toresbe> hitu: Behind a router?
<hitu> toresbe: nope
<hitu> it was working yesterday
<toresbe> The one I'm typing on now, a SGI O2 machine, is named Oberon
<sabine> OpenOffice 1 actually behaves more badly than Microsoft Word itself
<Guardiann> sabine sorry earlier you said it came with version 1
<REN0> I've got universe and multiverse uncommented
<REN0> already
<sabine> Guardiann: Yes I did.
* sabine will try OOo2 now
<tarek_> hi folks
<Guardiann> hmmmm
<haggai> sabine: in what conditions does it crash?
<sabine> Still need to get this laptop some hibernation support
<sabine> haggai: Opening the second .doc file
<tarek_> I'm lookin for guy called "arafat medini"
<REN0> Is ubuntu using a custom kernel? Or is this a real dumb question?
<hitu> may be i should try some other streaming program
<haggai> sabine: ouch.  Can you write a bug report please, and include the console output?
<sabine> First one opens fine, sometimes not displaying any content, when you try another one it says that main memory is getting sparse (this machine has 256MB of it, and 512MB swap). Then you click okay and it quits.
<mdz> REN0: it depends on what you mean by 'custom'
<hitu> anyone can help ... or tell me which one .. i was using slimp3
<sabine> haggai: yup, can do.
<smogger914> how do u use this /etc/apt/sources.list:
<haggai> that should be plenty of memory
<smogger914> what do u put before
<sabine> haggai: Actually though, not sure if you want me too. After all this is the latest Hoary.
<haggai> sabine: I'm the maintainer
<sabine> haggai: Oh I see :)
<haggai> :)
<smogger914> how do u get the sources list /etc/apt/sources.list:
<smogger914> what do u put before to see it
<REN0> apt-cache search only shows kernel-headers to 2.67 and my kernel is Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2-386
<sabine> haggai: Then another thing is that when I install the gnomevfs package, it won't open any files at all anymore.
<ewhitten> REN0:  what are you looking for?  kernel source?
<mdz> REN0: you need to upgrade; that kernel is obsoleted by a newer one with security fixes
<REN0> That does not compute as they say on the old star trek
<haggai> sabine: it might be that the .doc itself causes the problems.  It would help if you could check if the doc loads in OOo2
<REN0> which kernel?
<mdz> REN0: 2.6.8.1-2-386
<haggai> sabine: I haven't used the gnomevfs package although it does at least install on my machine without problems.  rene made that part of the packaging
<REN0> Then do I need to recompile?
<mdz> REN0: no, you need to upgrade, as I said
<REN0> cool
<sabine> haggai: Installation of it is fine here, too.
<hitu> okay i reinstalled slimp3 but still nobody can listen to the streaming music
<mdz> go to Computer->System Configuration->Synaptic, etc.
<hitu> how do i check if i m firewalled ?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: now i need to do the same with alsa-base? since alsa-modules is telling me it's required?
<blahrus> anyone had anyluck with madwifi?
<haggai> sabine: oh, right
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: actually i could prolly install that right from sid, no?
<ewhitten> blahrus:  I haven't tried it (I use prism54).  Are you asking if it's good, or do you need help with it?
<haggai> sabine: it must be something to do with your vfs setup, would be hard for me to debug without being able to reproduce it
<sabine> haggai: I myself don't use any office suite very much. But every time somebody asks me to install them linux (like right now) it proves to be hard to keep the persons on it once they got it. Ubuntu has done some great good to this, but some major problems still remain. Mainly long booting time, then long startup time of the office tools, and third the unreliability of GNOME, which manages to not start without giving an error message every no
<sabine> w and then.
<smogger914> how do u see this list deb http://dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/jedit
<smogger914> no that
<REN0> Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel? IN Ubuntu Warty?
<smogger914> how do i see this /etc/apt/sources.list
<haggai> sabine: yeah I know what you mean
<ewhitten> smogger914: what do you mean? are you trying to edit your sources.list?
<smogger914> yes
<REN0> smogger914, sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<haggai> sabine: it does help to give feedback.  Especially in the bug tracker, that way things are less likely to get lost
<ewhitten> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kbrooks> wow
<REN0> or gedit
<ewhitten> it's a good thing I didn't say emacs. ;)
<sabine> haggai: Okay then, I'm going to try to put it down.
<Martok> Hey, this is off topic but does anybody have any ideas about making Linux control house hold appliances and stuff?
<blahrus> ewhitten, well I need some help
<blahrus> ewhitten, can I pm you
<sabine> haggai: But how are you going to make much sense from it, without access to the setup here?
<kbrooks> I have a question.
<REN0> It doesn't matter if the cat is black or white as long as it catches mice (and isn't from Microsoft)
<kbrooks> blahrus: ASK HERE
<kbrooks> REN0: LOL
<blahrus> kbrooks, will you take a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13897
<sabine> kbrooks: Then go forward...
<blahrus> cause I don't want to flood
<kbrooks> blahrus: hold on
<blahrus> thanks.
<haggai> sabine: that is my worry.  If I can't reproduce it here I might not be able to fix it.  But at least I have the information that it isn't working properly, and in which circumstances
<sabine> REN0: Microsoft have gone into genetic engineering?
<sabine> haggai: I see...
<Martok> Microsoft really did patent body power a couple of years ago.
<REN0> It is a parable. Gedit, Emacs, vim, vi...doesn't matter
<Martok> Although... that's not really genetic engineering at all...
<REN0> Errors were encountered while processing:
<REN0>  driverloader
<TheButteryWonder> cd Desktop
<REN0> I was trying this driverloader thing before.
<REN0> apt-get remove driverloader
<REN0> This is doing my head in
<REN0> The kernel-headers don't exist!!
<Martok> Hey, anybody know a channel for bleeding edge technology?
* ewhitten loves it when things just work.
<ewhitten> plugging in a pcmcia firewire card with external drive, copy stuff over while printing out boarding pass to a printer hooked to an airport express.
<REN0> Discovery, National Geographic, BBCWorld Martok...any of those
<Zotnix> Is there anyway to edit menus yet?
<PotajiTo> how do i set my qt directory so the configure find it?
<Maxzorin123> I wan't to try ubuntu
<Maxzorin123> where is the bleeding edge release?
* Dreamer3_ yawns.
<Dreamer3_> ok
<Dreamer3_> alsa 1.0.8 and still no luck
<pepsi> #bleedingedgetechnology
<hitu> how do i stop iptables service ?
<nightwolf> damn pepsi beat me to it
* Dreamer3_ sighs
<pepsi> :)
* Dreamer3_ yawns.
<hitu> :<<<
<hitu> what kernel are u on
<hitu> REN0
<rellik> I put a 'while 1; do sleep 5m; <reset screensaver idle timer>; done' in a script, to use while watching videos...  and I ran the script (in cron, I think)...  now every 5 minutes I see "idle timer reset"..  how do I kill the script? :(  the script is called "monpersistant" but 'ps -A | grep monp' shows nothing...  I can 'ps -A | grep sleep' and kill the 5m timer, but that won't break out of the while loop, so the script just continues on...  :(
<ne0genius> hey guys .. is there a graphical tool to adjust the screen position in Ubunto?
<nightwolf> hitu you dont stop it, you clear the filters, iptables --flush
<Maxzorin123> hello?  where can I download Ubuntu's very latest build?
<ewhitten> Zotnix:  not especially, no.
<Torak> hi all. I am trying to install ubuntu on a machine with a wireless USB keyboard (HID i think the kernel module to make the kybd work is called). I can't use the installer as the kybd is not 'recognised'. Any workarounds to this?
<REN0> ne0genius, computer>system configuration>screen resolution maybe?
<blahrus> kbrooks, anything?
<nightwolf> Maxzorin123, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<Xappe> Maxzorin123, think the best way is to upgrade from a clean Warty install
<ne0genius> REN0: thanks .. its not an option there though
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<Maxzorin123> how is Nvidia support?
<Maxzorin123> in Ubuntu
<Maxzorin123> can you install the drivers without leaving X?
<ewhitten> Maxzorin123:  download warty warthog, install it, and change your apt sources.list to point to hoary.
<ewhitten> bleeding edge updates.
<ewhitten> and oh yes, you will bleed.
<ewhitten> :)
<Maxzorin123> LOL
<ne0genius> REN0, im using a kvm on an lcd monitor and it it only stores one position per resolution so it shifts when i switch between XP and Ubuntu
<Torak> maxzorin: i guess nvidia support is like any other linux dist: great! (well, my geforce 6800 config was very straightforward, compared to my ati 9600xt)
<Dreamer3_> anyone here with thinkpad/cirus logic sound and has dmix working?
<blahrus> kbrooks, anything?
<Maxzorin123> what is the difference between hoary and warty?
<Torak> anyone know how to install with a wireless USB keyboard, without buying a new keyboard? hehehe
<Torakiky> hi
<Torakiky> I have a problem, someone can help me?
<Neill> What is the problem?
<Torak> Torakiky: what is the problem? (nice nick btw... i think)
<Pluk> lmao hotmail sees openoffice.org files as infected
<Pluk> Name of File	Verslag2.sxw
<Pluk> Virus Scan Result	bad file Unknown virus scanner failure Virus Found
<Pluk> :D
<Torakiky> I can't hear any audio when playing a video on mplayer
<Neill> Torakiky: can you normally hear audio?
<ewhitten> Maxzorin123:  Yes, but you need to restart X to get them going.
<sabine> That not being possible put aside, it is good.
<Torakiky> yes
<Neill> Torakiky: does it affect all video's?
<Neill> or just one?
<Neill> Torakiky: what about playing a wav or mp3 or ogg in mplayer?
<Torakiky> no, with all videos (or however all I tryed)
<ne0genius> anyone else have suggestions on changing my screen position?  maybe in the command line even but a gui would be nice
<Torakiky> it's the same
<Torakiky> no audio..
<Xalior> Problems all sorted - no idea why - Virgin install has problems, reinstall, Virgin install has no problems *shrug*
<Torakiky> even with mp3
<kbrooks> something in ubintu is annoying me. i cant click anythin
<Neill> mmm. so it sounds like an mplayer problem rather than codecs.
<Xappe> i had to compile mplayer with esd-support to get sound
<kbrooks> and i'm trying to move an applet but it wont work.
<Neill> ne0genius: 'screen position' ?
<kbrooks> anyone?
<kbrooks> HELP!
<kbrooks> something in ubuntu is annoying me. i cant click anythin
<kbrooks> and i'm trying to move an applet but it wont work.
<Torakiky> I can't found anyone on the web that has my problem...
<Neill> kbrooks: you can't click? or you can't move an applet?
<Neill> or both
<Torak> is there anyway to "force" the installer (or kernel) to load a module at boot time?
<kbrooks> and my cursor is the moving cursor
<kbrooks> Neill: both
<Neill> Torak: put the module name in /etc/modules
<ne0genius> Neill, yeah like the 'x' coordinate position .. its an lcd
<hizz> evening
<kbrooks> and the moving cursor wont stop being the moving cursor
<Neill> ne0genius: you want to adjust the image settings to make it fill your screen? can't your monitor do that?
<Neill> are you using DVI or D-SUB to connect it?
<hizz> has anyone managed to get intel's ipw2100 working out of the box?
<Torak> neill: nah, ubuntu isn't installed yet, so /etc/modules doesn't exist ;) i mean when i boot from the ubuntu CD sorry
<Xappe> Torakiky, check the MPlayer preferences for EsounD audio output
<kbrooks> HELP!
<kbrooks> HELP!
<kbrooks> HELP!
<kbrooks> HELP!
<REN0> I am bravely upgrading to hoary just for the fun of it. Must be the wine...
<Neill> Torak: ah. you should be able to modprobe them.
<kbrooks> I want help now :(
<Neill> kbrooks: one sec
<darkx> i upgraded to hoary about a week ago
<darkx> been doin good so far
<REN0> Good australian wine not the stuff you run windows programs on.
<Neill> kbrooks: has it ever worked?
<kbrooks> Neill: yes.
<Neill> have you tried restarting X ?
<Torakiky> Xappe: I tried that way too
<Torak> neill: my keyboard only works in GRUB. post grub, i've no keyboard support. Can i do something like boot: linux export modprobe <blah> ?
<hizz> i can't for the life of me get wireless lan running
<Xappe> i've been useing Hoary only, since early december
<ewhitten> REN0:  Hey Syrrah Syrrah
<kbrooks> Neill: i cant restart X
<Neill> Torak: what sort of keyboard?
<Neill> kbrooks: why not?
<kbrooks> i have a setup script for wine running
<ewhitten> hizz:  what's your card?
<Torak> neill: Microsoft (yeah yeah yeah), USB wireless
<kbrooks> and i dont wanna damage wine
<hizz> intel 2100
<ne0genius> Neill, well im using a kvm .. so each setup has a slightly different position cause of the card .. it will auto adjust but then when i switch it shift to the left a little .. it only stores the auto adjust setting for the current resolution so if i have 12x10 on both setups the cards have different positions
<hizz> the setup program detected it fine, but once i got the system up and running nothing worked anymore
<Neill> Torak: does it not emulate a usb keyboard?
<hizz> it wouldnt use dhcp either
<TongMaster> Can a Hoary user confirm whether or not this package is in Hoary: libnet-ssh-perl-perl
<ne0genius> Neill, i know Suse has a grphical tool .. but its built into that Yast crap
<Neill> ne0genius: urgh. Do you have an nvidia card?
<ewhitten> hizz:  is this a centrino card or a pcmcia?
<hizz> centrino
<REN0> ewhitten, its Lindemans Cawarra Shiraz Cabernet. I think I have been reading too many cooking with linux columns
<Torakiky> uhm..if I want to remove a package...wich command do I have to launch?
<Neill> kbrooks: I dunno tbh.
<Torak> neill: doesn't seem to. (I have tried both Legacy USB support on and off in the bios, but i'm not sure what else to try). Perhaps i'll just buy a cheapo keyboard for the install, as i am sure i can get things working once i have a working linux on the box
<kbrooks> TongMaster: I believe it is.
<Neill> I'd put it down to buggyness in gnome/x
<hizz> the driver module comes with warty doesnt it
<hizz> kernel module i mean
<TongMaster> kbrooks, excellent, thanks.
<darkx> Torakiky, sudo apt-get remove <package>
<ewhitten> hm.  does ifconfig or iwconfig see your card?
<Neill> Torak: well if it doesn't emulate a usb keyboard you're a bit screwed.
<hizz> nope
<Torakiky> thanks darkx
<Neill> Torak: how does it work in windows?
<darkx> np
<Torak> neill: the keyboard works under fedora 3, so i guess it does
<kbrooks> Neill: but...how do I restart X
<Neill> is it bluetooth?
<hizz> ifconfig only sees loopback0 or something like that, iwconfig sees that and my eth0
<Neill> kbrooks: ctrl-alt-backspace
<ne0genius> Neill, one is nvidia the other has onbaord video .. ati rage i think .. not trying to enable 3d or anything .. i am familiar with installing the nvidia drivers though
<hizz> could it have something to do with the fact that i selected the wireless as my main connection in the installer?
<ewhitten> hizz:  it shouldn't.  is your wireless eth1?
<hizz> sound doesnt work either :)
<Neill> ne0genius: my best suggestion is that I think the nvidia drivers have options that allow you to tweak the position. Get them and look at the readme to see if there is info on how to set that up.
<hizz> i dont have any entry anywhere for wireless
<hizz> is the module not loading properly?
<Torak> the keyboard didn't work ages ago, until i did a kernel recompile with HID support or something.. so i am pretty sure i can get it to work again, once ubuntu is installed ;)
<ewhitten> hizz:  do an lsmod and see if it's loaded.
<ne0genius> Neill, thx .. ill take a look
<haggai> sabine: I wonder if you have https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5020
<Lars> Hi all. Lars here from Sweden
<sabine> haggai: just a second...
<haggai> sabine: there is a work around in the bug log
<sabine> haggai: I just had OpenOffice.org 2 installed. Looks nice, but is even slower than 1.
<Lars> anyone has time to help me with an install question?
<Neill> Torak: yeah probably. get a cheap ps2 keyboard  for a few units of your local currency of choice.
<hizz> well there is a mention of it when i do lsmod | grep ipw2100
<Neill> Lars: if it's quick
<Lars> need to know how to run the install files from a hard drive instead of a CD
<sabine> It's really a shame that a PIII with 1000MHz and 256MB RAM doesn't do for normal office work under Linux, speed-wise.
<Torak> neill: *nod*, could have got it by now, but well.. buying a new piece of hardware seemed "the easy way out" ;) thanks for the help
<elJo-> sabine: it doesn't?
<Lars> Neill: how do I run the installation files from a harddriv instead of from a cd?
<Norvegiaese> Hi, I need help or a good thick rope, is there a queue?
<Neill> Lars: there isn't an easy way to do that really. What are you trying to do?
<Neill> You might want to investigate debootstrap
<elJo-> Norvegiaese: 1) ask 2) rope ;)
<hizz> lol
<ewhitten> hizz:  does ifconfig eth1 give you anything?
<Neill> which lets you install into an arbitary directory
<hizz> nope
<hizz> wait now it does
<Neill> but requires some form of linux (unix?) to start off with.
<Lars> Neill: I run the iso-file by Deamon manager, creating a virtual disk. I would like to run the installation from there.
<hizz> but iwconfig says no wireless extensions
<hizz> eth0 is not found
<Torak> is #ubuntu always this busy? maybe i'll stick with it once i've installed it. At least it seems a lot of people are using it...
<ewhitten> hm.  I'm not really familiar with this card.  Anyone else?
<lifeless> Torak: yes
<Neill> Torak: normally fairly busy
<Lars> Neill: do I really have to burn a cd and boot installation from there?
<Neill> What is daemon manager?
<Neill> Lars: you'll make life much easier for yourself
<elJo-> hizz: what card do you have?
<Neill> you can get free cd's posted to you.
<hizz> intel centrino 2100
* Neill looks at the pile of ubuntu cd's on his desk.
<Torak> hmm. excellent. Another convertee then. I'm off to buy a keyboard. bye for now
<Lars> Neil: Deamon manager lets you run an iso-file directly from a hdd instead of burning it
<Neill> Lars: in which operating system?
<Lars> Neill: I have tried the free posting. Haven't got the disk yet though.
<blahrus> anyone had any luck with madwifi?
<Lars> Neil: I run windows98
<Neill> Lars: ah, they do come.... eventually (mine took about 6 weeks)
<Lars> Neil: I have fait in that as well. Just too impatient. :)
<hizz> wifi and linux =(
<Neill> Lars: is this daemon manager thing under windows then?
<Neill> or is it a linux thing?
<hizz> daemon tools is a windows thing
<elJo-> hizz: i've been using an cisco aironet and linux for quite some time now. kismet sure is nice :)
<hizz> =)
<Lars> Neil: yup. runs under any windows version. shows iso-files as if it was burned on a cd
<melazyboy> Opening /proc/modules: No such file or directory
<hizz> im stuck with intel's chipset
<Neill> Lars: I can't really see how you can run the installer from there -- it doesn't work inside of windows, you need to boot into it.
<Neill> Burning a cd is probably the easiest way forward
<elJo-> melazyboy: lsmod? ,)
<hizz> it worked ok with linuxant's driverloader, but now that there's a linux driver for it i'd rather use that
<Lars> Neil: ok. will pass the iso-file over to a friend tomorrow then for a burn.
<hizz> and i haven't managed to find anyone on the forums with a similar problem
* Neill wonders off. Have fun....
<melazyboy> yea im making my own distro as a joke =/
<melazyboy> Mine doesn't need bloat like modules
<Torakiky> no...it's not possible...
<magnon> ...bloat.
<melazyboy> or multiuser init levels
<elJo-> melazyboy: then you don't need bloat like /proc/modules either ;->
<Lars> Neil: Thanks for quick help! Cheers from Sweden! :-) Ubunto now all over the globe...
<melazyboy> I dont have /proc/modules heh
<sabine> elJo-: Not for somebody who is used to Windows XP and MS Office. I didn't want to believe, but then I tried -- XP is up in about 20 seconds, Word takes less than 5. Ubuntu needs circa 1:30, then OpenOffice another minute.
<sabine> haggai: That sounds very familiar, yes
<sabine> haggai: Minor issue, after removing OOo2 again, the OOo2 Draw menu entry stays in the menu...?
<Lars> Any other Scandinavians here?
<pepperpot> How do I set up my palm pilot? I pressed sync on my palm, and dmesg|tail gives me usb 1-1.3: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB0, but I don't see anything like that under /dev
<elJo-> sabine: now i could tell you all that stuff about windows preloading office, but i won't ;)
<pepperpot> /dev/pilot also doesn't exist
<elJo-> sabine: i admit that gnome on anything but recent hardware (< 3 years) feels slow
<sabine> elJo-: Well, that's all fine. But even WITH preloading office, Windows takes 20 seconds to boot on this machine, as opposed to Ubuntu - which does not preload OpenOffice and needs one and a half minute
<Xenguy> housetier: it is time for my supper, so I'll end this unproductive discussion here.  Suffice it to say that 'idiot' is a dictionary word, and it certainly applies to blatant 'trolling' behaviour.  Beyond that, I'm not sure what else to say.
<Xenguy> ww
<sabine> elJo-: GNOME itself actually is as fast as I could wish. The problem is booting time and office suite startup time. Everything else is fine.
* housetier will have the last word nontheless
<Norvegiaese> K, well I just installed ubounty linux on my shuttle 64. And it organised a mutiny, it has taken over my ship entirely and put the previous microsoft officers xp to sleep. the mutinous system refuses to wear clothes, only black and white pattern that looks a bit like a scull to me... 1 sata disk, automatic partition setup in fresh free space, one error message on not getting the right clock speed. not lilo.
<haggai> sabine: the icon is maybe cached somewhere; it should get removed together with the package
<elJo-> sabine: there's a gnome-applet for preloading ooo - maybe that'll help a bit
<haggai> elJo-: it's not very stable
<elJo-> haggai: ok. never tried it myself.
<hizz> is there a way to read the bootup log when the system is running?
<haggai> elJo-: me neither but I get bugreports from confused people every now and again
<hizz> hotplug is also spewing error messages
<sabine> elJo-: I just tried that. It isn't a preloader, just a starter.
<Yannick_> anyone know if we drag wav files to burn:///, will this be a valid AUDIO CD?
<elJo-> haggai: "confused"? :)
<elJo-> sabine: sorry to hear that
<elJo-> sabine: you're not german, by chance? :)
<sabine> elJo-: Well, I actually am.
<elJo-> sabine: thought so :)
<sabine> :-)
<sabine> elJo-: How did you know?
<sabine> Oh. The name. Right.
<elJo-> sabine: yup :)
<sabine> I'm actually `rapha'. But since this is Sabine's computer...
<cafuego> Has anyone else had problems with the launching of xmms making Xorg quit?
<elJo-> sabine: now the question is who's rapha.. but that's certainly ot ;)
<Norvegiaese> someone knows bout this stuff?
<elJo-> Norvegiaese: stuff? what stuff?
<sabine> elJo-: rapha is more or less a regular visitor in here
<Norvegiaese> grub problems with sata
<elJo-> sabine: assume i know nothing about this channel. which is true :)
<sabine> Okay :)
<sabine> I'll be gone, logging out and back in
<itamar> anyone tried sony vaio s360 yet? it's so new and shiny I can't find anything on the web
<cafuego> itamar: Send it to me, I'll try it for you.
<itamar> if I had one I wouldn't be askin', I'd be tryin'
<hizz> stupid centrino =(
<elJo-> hizz: last i heard, centrino was supported?
<cafuego> well
<hizz> yeah i thought so too
<cafuego> that doesn't imply you'd WANT it
<hizz> installer detects it fine too
<cafuego> I hear AMD64 laptops are nice :-)
<hizz> which is strange
<elJo-> cafuego: certainly :)
* elJo- wants a laptop
* hizz wants wifi to work
* elJo- needs a smoke
<cafuego> get some orinocos
<shock>  is ubuntu hoary going to be released with gnome2.10 ?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<shock> oh man
<shock> :D
<shock> nice
<shock> really
<shock> well... most features anounced are allready there :D
<Anubis> I'm about to attempt my first install of Ubunutu
<Anubis> wish me luck?
<Norvegiaese> anyone? ubuntu install on single sata drive?
<shock> good luck
<hizz> hey how can i configure alsa? it didnt detect my soundcard
<elJo-> Anubis: of course :)
<hizz> good luck anubis
<Norvegiaese> very good luck
* cafuego thinks he'd go an IBM laptop at that price point
<cafuego> (and SOny are evil, too)
<illustre> what is the release date of hoary?
<hizz> ibm's X series is soooo nice
<elJo-> but pretty good looking
<wasabi> How is Ubuntu EVMS support?
* cafuego has an Athlon XP-M HP laptop atm. 
<wasabi> Should I be using LVM instead
<hizz> okok any wifi people still around?
<kh4nh> Hi guys
<hizz> i managed to get wlan0 to show in the gnome network settings thing
<hizz> but it won't stay active
<kh4nh> I just installed Ubuntu last night,
<kh4nh> the install process was fast, very impressive
<kh4nh> i just had a minor problem, my screen is off-center to the left, do you guys know how to fix it
<pepperpot> after writing a udev rule, do I need to /etc/init.d/udev restart or anything?
<neom> When it boots, or wlays?
<kh4nh> neom, r u talkin' to me
<neom> yr
<neom> ye
<hizz> is there anyway to run the network config again after the install?
<Norvegiaese> Noone here have any pointers on a fuct ubunti install on a single sata drive?
<kh4nh> always, i tried xvidtune
<kh4nh> did not solve it
<neom> hizz - There is the network dialog where you can configure the network settings once you are in the os.
<hizz> thanks
<kh4nh> there are alot of people here, and there are not much talking goin on, i wonder what people are doing
<hizz> silly thing won't activate my ethernet
<hizz> sigh
<hizz> i might as well start from scratch
<kh4nh> hey neom, any clue on my issue
<ebag> kh4nh: i'm working ;)
<neom> no clue kh4nh.
<kh4nh> ebag, wat u do for living man
<neom> hizz - are you in the install right now?
<hizz> nope
<hizz> i have a more or less working system, only ethernet wifi and sound are missing
<ebag> kh4nh: web programming
<kh4nh> cool
<ebag> pays the bills.
<bitfoo> :|
<kh4nh> ebag, u r working late
<ebag> kh4nh: nope... only 4:30pm here (San Diego, CA).
<cafuego> !lart xfstt
<kh4nh> oh i see, it's 7:30 here in toronto
<sabine> Okay, office questions clear.
<bitfoo> don't worry if i write rhymes, i write checks
* cafuego is hunting for his Civ3 CD
<sabine> Now, where does GNOME keep the list of recently used documents? The "clear" button doesn't work...
* Dreamer3_ yawns.
<sabine> Dreamer3_: do you know about those recently used documents?
<Dreamer3_> sabine: no
<sabine> too bad
<Dreamer3_> sabine: i switched to xfce :)
<sabine> Lol
<Dreamer3_> gnome was just too much
<dissent> sabine, I looked in my home directory and it appears that the recent documents list is in a file named .recently-used
<hizz> omg it works
<hizz> irq conflict :)
<Ramin> Anybody knows about GRUB and Windows problems?
<sabine> dissent: Try deleting that file. The list will still be there.
<ewhitten> hizz:  great!
<hizz> =)
<shock> er... say... is the gnome-theme-manager totally bungled for anyone else?
<dissent> sabine: Crud...so much for trying to help...  = )
<shock> for me it keeps crashing and if it doesnt it forces 100% CPU load
<sabine> Ah
<sabine> .nautilus/metafiles
<sabine> maybe this
<sabine> grep -r reinstall_debs .[!.] *
<sabine> sabine@dosha:~$
<sabine> ???
<sabine> They got to be SOMEwhere!
<Norvegiaese> Is there some code I am missing? I thought this is a help forum, no?
<hizz> seems it doesnt like WEP though
<tritium> Norvegiaese, what's the problem?
<tolstoy> Is there a way to get my "root" windows (like synaptic), to use my normal user theme?
<Norvegiaese> I have no gui, no Xp
<hizz> login as root then change the theme to whatever your user has? =)
<tritium> Xp?
<bitfoo> ?!
<Norvegiaese> fresh install with automatic partitioning. Grub doesnt detect it
<tolstoy> hizz, but you can't log in as root, eh?  or do you mean sudo su?
<tolstoy> sudo su -
<bluefoxicy> how do I change the keymap for the console
<tritium> Norvegiaese, windows?  Did you let the installer write over it?
<Norvegiaese> I used automatic partitioning on free space on a sata disk that also contains xp
<Norvegiaese> no I checked that ... ;)
<Norvegiaese> I mean unformatted
<tolstoy> hizz, would be nice, for a desktop distro like ubuntu, to do that be default.  Hm. Maybe I'll file a feature request.  (That default GTK is, uh, uh...not good.)
<hizz> well if you do a sudo passwd root from console you might be able to login as root, not entirely sure though
<hizz> anyone know for sure?
<Ramin> Anybody know how to resolve a GRUB issue :)
<tolstoy> hizz, I could do that from the console, startx, and change things.  After this bigass download, I'll try it.
<tolstoy> hizz, that's what I used to do with redhat
<tolstoy> many man gnomes ago.
<sabine> Hmm
<hizz> hehe
<sabine> That network sharing stuff in Hoary is nice
<sabine> Unfortunately it crashes Nautilus every now and then
<ewhitten> Ramin:  what's your problem?
<hizz> i think you can allow root to login from GDM via that startup settings tool
<tolstoy> Hizz.  Hm. I copied my ".themes" from my user to the root account, and root apps now pick up the theme.  damn.  too easy.
<hizz> brb
<hizz> lol
<pepperpot> what's the best spam filter on ubuntu?
<pepperpot> spamoracle?
<tolstoy> Makes sense.  I guess I never picked up on it because I tend to use a lot of the industrial stuff, which I have to add separately.
<hizz> interesting
<hizz> gaim irc is kinda bad isnt it
<hizz> but i'm glad i'm online in linux =)
<tolstoy> it is if you kill gnome-panel and it takes down gaim.
<hizz> xchat any good?
<hizz> is that the one that embeds itself on your desktop?
<sabine> xchat rules
<hizz> ok ill brb again
<tolstoy> Hm. symlink /root/.themes to /home/me/.themes ought to fix things nicely.
<tolstoy> since I'm the only user.
<bitfoo> what about the uninvited user :|
<tolstoy> crackers must make due with butt-ugly, motifish gtk widgets.
<hizz> there we go
<bitfoo> :P
<lifeless> can someone try running the mail-files script, its bust for me, would like to check its not just me before filing a bug.
<bluefoxicy> I like, want to change my default keymap, to dvorak instead of qwerty
<bluefoxicy> how do I do that
<hizz> computer > desktop preferences > keyboard
<shock> oh boy... thats the 3rd bug I submitted
<shock> *sigh*
<bitfoo> :|
<hizz> ok i have a more trivial question, can i make nautilus open each folder in the same window?
<bitfoo> oh i want to do that too
<shock> yes
<shock> thats easy
<LinuxJones> hizz, gconf-editor
<sabine> How do you add menu items to the applications menu in Hoary?
<bluefoxicy> hizz:  nice try but not quite
<shock> gconf-editor->apps->nautilus->allways use browser
<bluefoxicy> hizz:  X already uses dvorak (xorg.conf)
<hizz> =)
<bluefoxicy> hizz:  but the console is qwerty
* holycow waves
<holycow> hi all
<holycow> hey, how do you reset the passwords in the gnome network browser?
<shock> gconf-editor->apps->nautilus->preferences->allways_use_browser actually
<LinuxJones> hizz, then apps >> nautilus >> preferences >> always use browser = true
<hizz> thanks
<root> hi all
<holycow> i accidentally typed in a password to the wrong account and now i cannot log into a network share ... ?
<hizz> wow windows shares show up automatically, nice
<jeanjean> if i want to install a new package he only search on my cdrom
<jeanjean> how can i change it ?
<root> q
<gsobalvarro> Question: why does Rhythmbox not produce any sound no matter what machine I install it on?  On some it just crashes.
<shock> since my theme-manager wont start - how can I switch icon-themes? like where is the setting stored?
<hizz> i think you have to enable the online repositories in synaptic
<hizz> hm can i mount my local windows drive?
<hizz> fstab right?
<shock> right
<shock> :)
<hizz> /etc/fstab?
<jeanjean> sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<shock> yes
<hizz> i use default options right?
<hizz> can ubuntu write to ntfs?
<ewhitten> hizz:  add umask=022
<ewhitten> hizz: no, ntfs write support in the kernel is still experimental/very dangerous.
<hizz> oh ok
<gsobalvarro> grub to boot FreeBSD?
<shock> can someone help me on the icon-theme thing?
<shock> would be really nice to get away from XI-Gnome and back to default
<hizz> /dev/hda5  /mnt/docs ntfs umask=022 0 0
<hizz> ?
<shock> or how do i grep for a line recursively in a directory?
<ewhitten> hizz, you could can use defaults options as well
<shock> grep -r 'test' ./* ?
<hizz> what does umask=022 do?
<ewhitten> gives users read access. otherwise, only root will have it.
<hizz> ah, and thats in the default options too?
<ewhitten> try this:  /dev/hda5    /mnt/docs    ntfs    defaults,ro,umask=022    0  0
<Tinn> i have a strange boot problem on my new warty box.  i get fsck errors on the same partition everytime i boot, but running fsck /dev/hda2 doesn't find anything wrong.
<Tinn> anyone seen this before?
<farruinn> I'm in the shipit database (already got my warty cd's).  If I "update" my info for different disks will I get warty or hoary disks?
<escoz> does anybody has experience working with Ubuntu and ADS?
<hizz> thanks ewhitten
<Tinn> shock, look into the find command.  I'd have to dig out the manpage to figure the syntaxt, but it can find the files and run grep on each one.
<ewhitten> np
<Tinn> any fsck gurus online?
<andrewski> where does one change one's LANG/LC_* variables system-wide?  Or, to put it differently, how do I turn my system into a unicode-spewing beast?
<daniels> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<andrewski> daniels: and it'll give me options to set?
<daniels> andrewski: yah
<Dreamer3_> daniels: isn't debian beautiful
<andrewski> daniels: will that automagically set my user accounts' variables to en_IE.UTF-8, or do i have to do that manually somewhere?
<daniels> Dreamer3_: ?
<andrewski> Dreamer3_: i'm diggin' it so far. 8)
<daniels> andrewski: unless you've overridden it, yeah
<Dreamer3_> daniels: just refering to the dpkg- command you referenced :)
<daniels> ah
<Dreamer3_> andrewski: i'm still on sarge, but waiting for my ubuntu cd
<andrewski> Dreamer3_: you order one?
<kbrooks> ;)
<Dreamer3_> i was tring to get dmix working for an hour earlier, but finally gave up... i have hardware mixing anyways seems like :)
<kbrooks> Dreamer3_: did YOU order one?
<Dreamer3_> andrewski: for 1.99 off ebay
<kbrooks> :P
<kapputu> not sure if this is the right room for this question, but I need an IDE for Ubuntu that I can use for remote development
<kbrooks> Dreamer3_: no way
<kbrooks> are you joking
<kapputu> akin to EditPlus on Windows
<andrewski> daniels: will i have to reinstall packages or do anything else to see the results in my user apps, or am i done?
<hizz> lol
<Dreamer3_> kbrooks: why?
<daniels> andrewski: that should be it
<kbrooks> Dreamer3_: because you can order a pressed cd via shipit
<kbrooks> for fre
<kbrooks> free
<Dreamer3_> kbrooks: i read the faq, sounded like it might take a while :)
<andrewski> daniels: well, my music playlists still show up with garbled characters... do i need to reinitialise them?
<kbrooks> heh
<andrewski> Dreamer3: you didn't want to download one?
<hizz> crap my gaim system tray icon disappeared =/
<Dreamer3> andrewski: 50 horus was a little much
<andrewski> lol
<sabine> Night all!
<Dreamer3> andrewski: and i've have it now if the guys lights weren't off for 2 days because a tree fell on something
<Dreamer3> oh well
<bitfoo> are there other p2p apps besides amule?
<bitfoo> and azureus
<hizz> is azureus the only bittorrent client?
<daniels> andrewski: quite possibly; the characters could all be iso-8859-1.  you will need to restart all your apps and log in again, mind.
<hizz> for linux
<bitfoo> the only i know of
<bitfoo> its really good though
<bitfoo> i think bit tornado?
<bitfoo> maybe is linux?
<andrewski> daniels: yes, of course...
<hizz> i used to use that in windows
<hizz> its good too =)
* andrewski hits himself on the head....
* Dreamer3 is ready to pay $1 per song for unprotected MP3s, does anyone sell those?
<hizz> hey whats the app that allows you to view running processes again?
<hizz> kinda like top
<bitfoo> yes
<bitfoo> someone sells them :O
<HrdwrBoB> ps
<hizz> in X i mean
<Dreamer3> bitfoo: who? most places sell the protected windows media, etc...
<Dreamer3> man, i'm bored
<HrdwrBoB> Dreamer3: allofmp3.com
<hybrid> hello
<hizz> hi
<Dreamer3> i need to become a unbuntu person
<HrdwrBoB> offtopic though
<bitfoo> http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/02/02/235241&tid=141&tid=17
<hybrid> hey whats ur fav bittorrent downloader and whats a good .avi player
<andrewski> hybrid: i like xfmedia for video, myself.
<Tinn> check out magnitune.com for unprotected music files.
<Dreamer3> Tinn: yeah, i'm on there now, but can only find one or two artists i care for at all
<digitalpure> how do I format a USB HD for ext2 so I dont have to mount the ntfs files system again
<Tinn> err magnatune.com
<mdorn> Running Warty Warthog w/ kernel 2.6.8.1-2-386, installed by default.  Why is 2.6.7-1 the newest version of the source/headers the only one available in the Ubuntu repositories for the warty distro?
<bitfoo> did you visit my link :|
<bitfoo> dreamer,
<bitfoo> :O
<Amaranth> there isn't a linux-source-2.6.8?
<bitfoo> ?
<bitfoo> did you add backports repository?
<bitfoo> i have 2.6.10 :|
<bitfoo> on warty
<mdorn> Amaranth: yes!  I was looking at kernel-source.
<mdorn> Thanks.
<tux> is there a site like apt-get.org for ubuntu users
<Dreamer3> bitfoo: yeah, reading now
<tux> to search for apps ?
<bitfoo> hmm
<bitfoo> dunno tux
<Amaranth> mdorn: kernel-* is from debian
<hams> is there an app that can take webpages and periodically check to see if they've changed?
<mdorn> more to the point: has anybody managed to get the ltmodem deb package for kernel 2.6.8.1-2-386 to work with warty?
<blahrus> i have just installed hoary anyone had any luck with it and madwifi?
<mdorn> The forums paint a somewhat bleak picture of that matter.
<oMega505> hey guys, where is synaptic in Hoary?
<bitfoo> mdorn did you see if there is a backport :|
<blahrus> oMega505, should be in your system tray already
<hybrid> is anyone here running warty on ppc
<andrewski> blahrus: i didn't have it in mine automagically... oMega505, try running update-notifier.
<tolstoy> oMega505, Desktop -> Administration
<oMega505> kk
<blahrus> well it found it during install
<blahrus> now I plug it in nothing
<mdorn> bitfoo: backport?
<oMega505> tolstoy, i dont have that .S
<robertj_> When is the nex Array due?
<tolstoy> i've got hoary upgraded from warty, but upgrade-notifier doesn't come up by default. is this intentional?
<Amaranth> mdorn: If you run the appropriate debian kernel (kernel-*, not linux-*), you should be able to use that deb.
<andrewski> blahrus: sorry, i was talking about the system tray icon.  regarding madwifi, what do you have right now?
<tolstoy> oMega505, ah. No menus?
<blahrus> andrewski, hoary
<oMega505> well, i do have the menus, but no update notifier, like you i think
<mdorn> Amaranth: does that mean I have to reinstall the kernel?
<andrewski> blahrus: so it found it during install and you've kept it plugged in, or have you un/replugged it?
<blahrus> andrewski: it said it found it durning the install
<tolstoy> oMega505, go to the "Desktop" menu, then choose the "Administration" menu...
<blahrus> kept it plugged in the whoel time
<robertj_> tolstoy: did you just upgrade?
<robertj_> if you just upgraded, there won't be anything to show
<andrewski> blahrus: ok, and as for the rest of my question?
<tolstoy> robertj, nope.  been updating since soon after wart.
<blahrus> andrewski: I have tired unplugging and plugging back in, bothing in dmesg
<blahrus> andrewski: and nothing can be modprobed
<andrewski> blahrus: have you tried plugging in/rebooting?
<oMega505> well, im going to those places in the menu but i dont have update notifier there
<andrewski> blahrus: i.e. having it plugged in at boot?
<tolstoy> robertj, i was wondering if it somehow automatically starts itself without me having to add it to gnome-session, or something.
<robertj_> I thought it should be added by now
<Amaranth> mdorn: probably, since the default one is the ubuntu one
<blahrus> andrewski: let me give it a shoot
<andrewski> oMega505: no, there you're looking for synaptic, or packages.
<blahrus> I will reboot with it plugged in
<blahrus> and the eth0 no
<andrewski> blahrus: ok, i'll be here.
<Amaranth> mdorn: TIAS
<blahrus> not*
<blahrus> k
<robertj_> my laptop doesn't have it either though
<hybrid> damn no1 on ppc
<Amaranth> mdorn: If that kernel is a requirement it should tell you when you try to install the deb with dpkg
<tolstoy> robertj, that I don't see it now is because I'm up to date, of course. ;)
<oMega505> andrewski, synaptic is not there either... hehe i just upgraded from warty.
<robertj_> it shows in hte sesion though
<robertj_> if I do an apt-get update it shows up as well
<robertj_> so maybe it's not doing the apt-get update automatically yet
<andrewski> oMega505: i'm not in gnome and i forget what it's called.  look for a pink icon with a cd in it and use some common sense to find something having to do with packages/installation/etc.  that's the best i've got. :)
<Amaranth> oMega505: I think it's in System Tools.
<oMega505> let me check, ive been looking for awhile
<oMega505> :P
<andrewski> Amaranth: thanks. ;)
* Amaranth is on a WinME machine right now (no net at home)
<Amaranth> So I'm just trying to remember.
<oMega505> Amaranth, nope, its not there.. somehow it magically dissappeared.. which is the terminal command to run it?
<andrewski> oMega505: synaptic.
<oMega505> umm, its not working
<mdorn> Amaranth: I get no such warning, but the ltmodem package is ltmodem-2.6.8-1-686 while it seems my kernel version is 2.6.8.1-2-386.
<andrewski> oMega505: hmm. :)
<mdorn> Would that make for this kind of incompatibility?
<andrewski> oMega505: maybe it's simply not installed...
<oMega505> maybe
<oMega505> apt-get synaptic it is
<oMega505> but the wierd thing is that i dont get the update notifier either
<andrewski> oMega505: that works?
<mdorn> It seems the offending line in the dpkg install process is "grep: /etc/modprobe.conf: No such file or directory"
<andrewski> oMega505: you have to run `update-notifier` for that.
<oMega505> command not found
<robertj_> oMega: do apt-get update
<robertj_> see if that makes it show up
<andrewski> oMega505: i don't know which package installs it...
<bitfoo> what was that again
<bitfoo> to make windows open up in current window not new one
<shock_> clear
<shock_> lol
<Zotnix> I dislike this notifier thingy.
* Zotnix pokes it.
<shock> i seriously get to configure my irssi again
<shock> *sigh*
<andrewski> Zotnix: yeah, me too; not very useful... kinda clunky, and even makes the xfce system tray look funny (but i'm pretty sure it's not xfce's fault :P)
<shock> for the love of the conversations I dont remember how to get rid of the join/quit/part messages
<bitfoo> yay
<robertj_> andrewski: does base not depend on it?
<andrewski> robertj: base depend on what?
<robertj_> andrewski: desktop-base
<robertj_> does it depend on update-notifier
<andrewski> robertj: h/o...
<Zotnix> I like how people bash the Ubuntu for spatial Nautilus.
<Zotnix> I read a review that said, "Ubuntu was okay. I hated how browsing the file system opened a new window for each folder though."
<robertj_> Zotnix :it's a fair criticism
<Zotnix> Well, for gnome.
<robertj_> Ubuntu uses Gnome
<Zotnix> not for Ubuntu... as Ubuntu simply uses gnome. ;)
<Gwildor> umm i accidentaily chose the wrong video driver, what is the command to reconfigure x?
<andrewski> robertj: i don't think so, but it may in deeper levels, but desktop-base is just a metapackage that installs a group of packages; you don't *need* it to have a working desktop.
<oMega505> hey guys
<oMega505> how can i know if I am running xorg and not xfree?
<robertj_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I believe
<Gwildor> thnx
<blahrus> andrewski: you there
<andrewski> blahrus: yup.
<wasabi> What it take to make a mount point show up in nautilus?
<wasabi> like my /share
<blahrus> andrewski: no go
<andrewski> blahrus: ok, try this.  you in gnome?
<blahrus> yup yup
<blahrus> andrewski: i see it in the device manager
<andrewski> blahrus: ok, good.
<robertj_> Zotnix: well I don't like Windows 95's spatial browsing and at the time it was a major irq causing me to disdain using it
<robertj_> but I didn't say "it's an explorer problem"
<andrewski> blahrus: try going to networking in the admin section (where synaptic is also)
<Zotnix> Yeah but Microsoft makes Explorer as well as Windows... and puts them together purposefully and made that a "feature." Ubuntu and gnome aren't married like that.
<Zotnix> It's a gnome "feature" (or problem)
<robertj_> Zotnix: yes they are
<Cyberjames> hi! What is the package name for unrar and unrarj ?
<robertj_> Gnome is _the_ desktop for Ubuntu
<andrewski> robertj: plain and simple, they are not married like that.
<robertj_> Just like you could install Litestep on 95 you can install KDE on Ubuntu
<andrewski> Zotnix: IMO, they should've just packaged Xfce. ;P
<Zotnix> Yes, but if you have a problem with spatial nautilus you go the gnome guys. not the Ubuntu guys.
<robertj_> Zotnix: I don't think its dumb to ask a distro maker to customize upstream
<robertj_> I think its dumb not to use Ubuntu because you don't like a default nautilus setting
<andrewski> robertj: you don't ask the distro maker to customize upstream; you ask upstream... that's zotnix's point.
<oMega505> i had a very botched warty-hoary upgrade
<oMega505> no synaptic, i am still running xfree, no upgrade thingy
<andrewski> oMega505: did you get synaptic back?
<robertj_> andrewski: I think its appopriate either place
<oMega505> well, i apt-get installed it
<Zotnix> I'm just saying blaming the distro for a setting in gnome is a bit extreme. Though I can see from a new comer's stand point they would do such a thing.
<andrewski> robertj: no, it's not; nautilus is a gnome app that ubuntu packages and releases.
<andrewski> robertj: ubuntu people do not (necessarily) develop gnome apps.
<blahrus> andrewski: sorry I keep getting kicked
<robertj_> btw, ubuntu-desktop does depend on update-notifier now
<andrewski> blahrus: no problem, seems like a server problem...
<blahrus> andrewski: i am sure
<oMega505> i just used synaptic to get the fglrx drivers and it said i dont have xorg installed, hehe
<andrewski> blahrus: a bunch of people are getting kicked.  did you go into the networking section?
<blahrus> andrewski: where did you want me to start
<andrewski> blahrus: that's where you can configure your wireless card...
<blahrus> andrewski: its not there
<andrewski> blahrus: not where?
<robertj_> andrewski: I don't see how that's relevant, the distromaker chooses whether or not to customize.
<blahrus> andrewski: in the network setting
<blahrus> under desktop, admin, network
<andrewski> robertj: yes, and ubuntu chose to leave the settings be for that one; i don't even use nautilus but i've much praise for ubuntu....
<Zotnix> One thing that confused me... if you try to install gnome-sounds it wants to remove gdm
<Zotnix> Is that... normal?
<andrewski> blahrus: so the window is open, yes?
<andrewski> Zotnix: weird....
<blahrus> Network settings
<blahrus> yes
<shock> http://www.gtnw.de/~tr/screen_ubuntu.png <- I actually did customize my desktop - u like it?
<holycow> blahrus, when you are configuring yoru card you need to make sure you have the firmware on your system
<andrewski> blahrus: but your card is not listed?
<blahrus> andrewski: correct the wireless card is not
<holycow> some authors don't allow their firmwar to be distributed and so you can be spinning your wheels for ages unless you check
<andrewski> blahrus: ok, do you see it when you run `ifconfig`
<blahrus> not for ifconfig or iwconfig
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<andrewski> blahrus: ok, then the card's not running, i.e. the driver is not loaded.  you're sure the card is supported, right?
<blahrus> yup
<bitfoo> i think that font is butt ugly shock :|
<blahrus> it asked if I wanted to use it durning boot
<andrewski> blahrus: ok, try running `modprobe ath_pci`
<blahrus> I have used the card with fedora core since fedora was started
<andrewski> blahrus: ok, don't mean to second-guess you. :)
<blahrus> root@chodelaptop:/home/blahrus # modprobe ath_pci
<blahrus> FATAL: Module ath_pci not found.
<shock_> <bitfoo> - heh... well... the best "spacy" font I could find in 15 minutes
<shock_> *g*
<blahrus> andrewski: no biggie, it's fair to assume i am newbie :)
<bitfoo> shock
<bitfoo> you should get umm
<andrewski> blahrus: ok, seems like it's not installed... h/o
<bitfoo> this one called snap
<shock_> snap!
<shock_> yes!
<bitfoo> www.duke.edu/~peg2/desktop.png
<bitfoo> like that
<bitfoo> :|
<blahrus> andrewski: weird .. . . . .
<shock_> thank you! I forgot that name!
<shock_> now I remember
<shock_> thats the one I used in my old bb!
<blahrus> bitfoo: where did you get that background
<andrewski> blahrus: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<shock_> THANX bitfoo!! *HUG*
<bitfoo> its hot isnt it :D
<shock_> btw - damn kewl desk
<bitfoo> i got it off of deviantart
<andrewski> blahrus: that command's written in my notebook; someone gave it to me right before i installed the first time. ;)
<blahrus> andrewski: THANKS!!!
<andrewski> blahrus: lol, that worked?
<blahrus> andrewski: I figged I didn't need to do it that time, if it found during boot, asked if I wanted to use eth0 or ath0
<andrewski> blahrus: you configured the card in networking?
<blahrus> brb let me make sure I can bring it up
<blahrus> yea
<geppy> How could one achieve transparent windows in GNOME on Warty?
<andrewski> geppy: not on warty. :)
<geppy> andrewski: haha
<geppy> andrewski:  What would one need to do?
<andrewski> geppy: you need xorg (as opposed to xfree), which is only available in hoary.
<blahrus> andrewski: yaya!!!!
<andrewski> blahrus: sweet. :D
<blahrus> andrewski: silly linux
<blahrus> andrewski: onlyway to look at it
<geppy> andrewski:  Ah, alright.  After upgrading, what would need to be done?
<andrewski> blahrus: yeah, that's weird that it auto-detected but wasn't installed....
<oMega505> hey guys, is there a cool 3D game for linux that's free?
<blahrus> who knows
<oMega505> :p
<Phreakazoid> oMega505, Enemy Territory
<blahrus> brb, going to run off of networkcard
<neom> bzflags
<andrewski> geppy: switch to xorg, add the proper configuration, run transset. :)
<geppy> andrewski:  Much thanks!
<runenes> oMega505, flightgear
<andrewski> geppy: yeah, good luck with that; there's plenty of documentation out there, but if you get stuck there's always people to help. ;)
<forcotton> oMega505, Enemy Territory
<andrewski> oMega505: gl117
<oMega505> =)
<runenes> forcotton, said allreaddy you lose :()
<forcotton> ooops
<oMega505> hmm
<oMega505> i could get quake 2 from synaptic
<oMega505> hehe
<andrewski> forcotton: where's enemy territory?
<geppy> oMega505:  That would only be the Quake2 _engine_, not Quake 2.
<neom> oMega505 - www.bzflag.org
<oMega505> aww
<forcotton> andrewski, google about it
<oMega505> btw, how do i go about to play windows games on linux? :S
<oMega505> im afraid just to ask hehhe
<geppy> oMega505:  Which games?
<forcotton> www.enemy-territory.com
<andrewski> forcotton: got it... that's free?!
<geppy> andrewski:  Yeah.
<andrewski> oMega505: you need wine for that.
<neom> And luck.
<forcotton> free as in free beer ;)
<andrewski> neom: LOL
<andrewski> forcotton: who would turn down free beer?
<geppy> RMS?
<forcotton> those who made quake series
<forcotton> id software
<thanqol> I'm having a problem obtaining dhcp lease
<blahrus_> andrewski: man, I hope they are working this server issue
<andrewski> blahrus: you could always switch. ;)
<andrewski> blahrus: there are plenty of freenode servers....
<neom> Free beer is like windows updates. The people who give you it only give you it to further their ulterior motives.
<blahrus_> andrewski: you running hoary
<andrewski> blahrus: yeah.
<zenrox> me too hoary rocks
<andrewski> udev, xorg, etc... :)
<blahrus_> andrewski: what repos did you add to get mplayer, flash, java, those things?
<neom> I updated to hoary last night, and when it came back up.. I coudln't ssh to it.. and I was like.. racking my brain for 3 hours as to why I couldn't connect. I tried -everything-. And then I realized this morning that I had forgot to set a static ip on the box and the ports where bring fwded to the wrong ip on my router. :(
<andrewski> blahrus: universe is the big one... did you add that?
<oMega505> andrewski, how do i got about getting the transparencies and stuff for xorg?
<blahrus_> can't said I did
<blahrus_> wasn't sure if it was safe with hoary
<neom> I added it, seems to be running fine.
<tolstoy_> oMega505, google for "xcompmgr"
<geppy> I use gxine, but I'm wondering if it's possible to make Totem not suck.
<andrewski> blahrus: well, it's development, so no guarantees, but i'm doing just fine with only a few hangups in the past.  if you know (kind of) what you're doing, you'll be ok.
<blahrus_> geppy: I think totem just sucks
<andrewski> geppy: me too.  use xfmedia. :)
<geppy> blahrus:  Ah, indeed.
<tolstoy_> oMega505, you have to modify xorg.conf a bit, then apt-get install xcompmgr. and transset
<andrewski> oMega505: switch to xorg :), configure xorg.conf, run transset. :)
<geppy> andrewski:  ha!  I shall never leave my precious gxine
<blahrus_> andrewski: do you have the apt lane for that repo handy?
<andrewski> geppy: well, i'm just suggesting a (better) alternative; xfmedia is better-looking and still uses your precious xine engine. :)
<geppy> andrewski:  Where'd you get xfmedia from?  It's not in the repository.
<runenes> geppy, I know totem has been worked on quite a bit for 2.10 - i'm downloading gnome-cvs now to check it out
<geppy> andrewski:  haha =)
<oMega505> hehe
<andrewski> geppy: www.os-cillation.de
<geppy> runenes:  Ooh, cool.
<forcotton> no one use mplayer?
<geppy> andrewski:  Alright.
<geppy> forcotton:  No, it sucks.
<andrewski> forcotton: pssh.
<andrewski> blahrus_: h/o a sec.
<blahrus_> forcotton: i know enjoy mplayer
<blahrus_> its always worked right for me
<geppy> He lies!
<forcotton> hooh, I like mplayer a lot
<geppy> MPlayer has a crappy GUI.
<forcotton> I don't use mplayer's gui
<andrewski> blahrus_: www.ubuntuguide.com... look there, towards the top on how to add repositories.  you don't need the third-party servers, just the universe ones.
<blahrus_> geppy: I don't care as much about the gui as I do about owkring
<andrewski> blahrus_: lol
<geppy> Ah, well, that's nice and all, but I couldn't bear to put it on my parents computer. =)
<forcotton> mplayer has a pretty good interface with keyboard
<bitfoo> i wish mine worked :|
<geppy> bitfoo:  Your what?
<bitfoo> my mplayer :|
<bitfoo> its...flakey... :|
<andrewski> bitfoo: it's mplayer. ;P
<geppy> =)
<bitfoo> heh
<bitfoo> like it plays no sound at all in firefox
<jasonf> is there some nifty, easy way to java-ize ubuntu?
<forcotton> Guess you need to compile from source to get an usable mplayer
<forcotton> :)
<andrewski> bitfoo: i've had good experience with gxine's plugin for that.
<Amaranth> the only reason i have mplayer is because it will extract a .bin and play the movie file inside of it on its own so i don't have to fsck with bin2iso and mount
<bitfoo> i tried that plugin too but no dice:|
<andrewski> jasonf: what do you want to do?  get it in your browser?
<jasonf> andrewski: yep
<blahrus> andrewski: now I got  my nick back
<andrewski> jasonf: search for packages named "blackdown"; that's java.  you could also use sun's java.
<runenes> I have mplayer because it plays everything there is, but I'm looking forward to gsreamer + totem/rythmbox will work up to par - the design is beutiful, nicely integrated into gnome. The major problem is of course binary codecs, patents etc
<andrewski> but it's free beer, whereas blackdown is free speech. :)
<raydogg_> how come mplayerisn't in the repository ?
<geppy> runenes:  Is that ever going to happen?
<jasonf> andrewski: blackdown is painful. but does ubuntu's java packaging suck as bad as debians?
<ewhitten> raydogg_ : it's in multiverse in hoary, at least
<andrewski> jasonf: i don't know, but i bet they're similar.
<geppy> runenes:  The only reason that I like gstreamer is gstreamer-jack, but that doesn't work either.
<raydogg_> when is hoary going to be official ?
<jasonf> andrewski: then I'll do it by hand.
<ewhitten> april, I heard
<andrewski> jasonf: like i said, sun's JRE is in the packages....
<darkx> yep
<darkx> iirc
<ub> very excited about Ubuntu!
<shushi2005> Hey, would anyone help me set up my SS1021 wireless network card? When pcmcia initiates both of the cards light turn on but I have no connection.
<andrewski> ub: woo.
<ub> only if the fonts could be made more crisp!
<oMega505> ub, there is a way to make them bette
<ewhitten> ub:  bitstream vera fonts with subpixel (lcd) smoothing looks great.
<ewhitten> at least, better than windows, I think.
<andrewski> jasonf: did you see the package free-java-sdk?
<oMega505> ub, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4456 try that, it worked for me
<jasonf> andrewski: yes
<jasonf> andrewski: is that sun or black?
<geppy> andrewski:  Vas ist das?
<andrewski> jasonf: dunno, look at its dependencies...
<andrewski> geppy: ich weiss nicht...
<runenes> geppy, featurewise it will be on par, the thing is that gnome hackers aren't all that interested in making it work well with codecs they can't distribute anyway. Some people talk about patents as a possible problem in the future, but sadly it's a reality now.
<blahrus> andrewski: did you add the  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<geppy> runenes:  Hmph.
<andrewski> blahrus: no, those are the ones i meant.  you could, but i didn't; i don't know who's making those packages and i'd rather not have them creep into my system.
<raydogg_> whats the best text editor to use ?
<geppy> raydogg_:  vi
<shock> vim
<raydogg_> no, gui wise
<shock> *g*
<andrewski> raydogg_: gvim :)
<shock> er... emacs ?
<runenes> raydogg_, ed
<geppy> gvim
<raydogg_> i know how to use vi, i just dont' like it cuz its hard to copy blocks of code
<shushi2005> Hey, would anyone help me set up my SS1021 wireless network card? When pcmcia initiates both of the cards light turn on but I have no connection. I have tried the orinoco_cs drivers, but they didn't solve the problem.
<shock> gvim is good
<andrewski> raydogg_: gvim. :)
<geppy> raydogg_:  gvim
<raydogg_> i shall try it
<runenes> ed man ed
<andrewski> raydogg_: i think the package is vim-gnome or vim-gtk...
<geppy> vim-gnoke
<blahrus> andrewski: how do you play xvid and mp3's then?
<geppy> *gnome
<raydogg_> k
<andrewski> blahrus: mp3s: mpd!!!
<geppy> mpd?
<andrewski> blahrus: and i don't have any xvids... they're illegal. :)  though i do have one movie downloaded (legally) and it's an avi file i play in xfmedia. :)
<andrewski> geppy: www.musicpd.org
<geppy> danke
<andrewski> geppy: it's awesome...
<andrewski> bitte
<HrdwrBoB> andrewski: there's nothing inherently illegal about an xvid
<andrewski> ausgezeichnet!
<ewhitten> shushi2005:  are you associated to an access point?
<oMega505> ugh it sucks
<andrewski> HrdwrBoB: i know, let's not mince words....
<oMega505> many programs i downloaded dont appear in the menu in hoary
<shushi2005> ewhitten, I don't know. how do I check?
<geppy> oMega505:  the command-line is fun!
<andrewski> oMega505: it happens; not all are up to freedesktop.org specs. :)
<ewhitten> shushi2005:  iwconfig
<oMega505> lol
<ewhitten> see if it has anything filled in for essid
<shushi2005> ewhitten, when I run that it says no interfaces found
<geppy> andrewski:  I take it mpd probably lacks JACK support?
<andrewski> geppy: i dunno, i only use mp3s.
<ewhitten> shushi2005:  how did you install your drivers?
<oMega505> hehe tux racer is funny
<geppy> andrewski:  Not a format; JACK is a low-latency sound server.
<andrewski> oMega505: yeah, lol.
<bitfoo> whats the link command
<bitfoo> to make a command work anywhere in the shell?
<geppy> bitfoo:  It's like a shorcut, but cooler.
<geppy> bitfoo:  alias?
<bitfoo> its ln or something?
<shushi2005> ewitten, well, i did modprobe orinoco_cs because the card was not detected in installation
<bitfoo> maybe alias
<bitfoo> i dunno :|
<shushi2005> ewhitten, but that didn't work
<bitfoo> i want a program that i run in a folder to be able to be exectuted anywhere
<andrewski> geppy: oh.  no, it uses its own daemon that you can run as a boot service.  it's independent of any session, so you can keep playing music if you exit X.  it has frontends to interface with it (GUI, command line, curses)... ausgezeichnet.
<geppy> andrewski:  Ah, alright.  Cool.
<shushi2005> ewhitten, I even tried ndiswrapper with the windows drivers,
<blahrus> andrewski: does you bar at the bottom, not expand the bars along the area?
* geppy is temporarily away
<andrewski> geppy: and it's in hoary; dunno about warty....
<andrewski> blahrus: huh?
<hendsp> bitfoo: alias command='/path/to/executable' put that in .bashrc
<ewhitten> shushi2005:  check your dmesg output
<blahrus> let me show you
<andrewski> blahrus: i don't know what you're talking about....
<bitfoo> anywhere in that file?
<hendsp> bitfoo: anywhere uncommented, yeah
<geppy> ARGH
<blahrus> andrewski: http://img203.exs.cx/img203/6550/screenshot9gx.jpg
<geppy> SAT scores won't be available until 6:00 AM.
<shushi2005> ewhitten, what am I looking for?
<blahrus> andrewski: does that the whole time
<ewhitten> dmesg | grep orinoco_cs might be better
<geppy> blahrus:  That is quite obnoxious.
<oMega505> what is supposed to go into /dev/sequencer ?
<ewhitten> any errors from when you modprobe'd the card.
<ewhitten> but if both lights are on, that's probably a good start.
<andrewski> blahrus: dunno, i'm in xfce.
<shushi2005> ewhitten, i get nothing...
<andrewski> blahrus: but yeah, i've noticed that, just don't know why.
<blahrus> andrewski: oh well
<bitfoo> hendsp, what if the program has to be run like this: ./program
<shushi2005> ewhitten, I just did modprobe orinoco_cs and got output regarding the driver
<hendsp> bitfoo: shouldn't matter if you give the whole path from /
<ewhitten> okay, what's the ouput?
<bitfoo> hmm..
* geppy seeks out dinner
<ewhitten> output, even.
<shushi2005> ewhitten, orinoco_cs.c 0.13e (<names>)
<ewhitten> if it wasn't detected, you may have to be at least alias it in your module settings.
<ewhitten> hmm. did the lights on the card come on when modprobe'd it?
<shushi2005> ewhitten, they were already on, both of them solidy (as in not blinking)
<froust> i find some of the fonts in x to be hard to read - has anyone done much tweaking with them (types of font and the smoothing?)
<geppy> In GAIM, the tabs can be easily rearranged.  Is it possible to add support for this in things like Firefox?
<ewhitten> hm.  do they stay on when you remove the driver?
<shushi2005> ewhitten, how do I remove the driver?
* andrewski shall return anon.
<jdub> geppy: there's a firefox extension that lets you do that
<ewhitten> modprobe -r orinoco_cs
<geppy> jdub:  Ooh, much thanks.
<jdub> geppy: i hear the next release will provide it, too
<geppy> jdub:  Fantastic!  =)
* ewhitten also loves the Fark extension.
<jdub> (er, i mean, of firefox, not that ubuntu will have that extension)
<shushi2005> ewhitten, I did modprobe -r orinoco_cs, the lights stayed on and I still get dmesg output for that driver
<geppy> jdub:  Right.  =)
<ewhitten> hmm.
<geppy> jdub:  What is the name of the extension?
<wasabi> Hoary trouble. I'm unable to plug in another SATA hd into my system, because it renumbers my current sda
<wasabi> and fstab and grub are all set to use that
<wasabi> Basically, im using a hotswap sata drive
<wasabi> I can't have these things reordering themselves all the time. =/
<jdub> geppy: no idea; i think there are a few
<geppy> jdub:  Alright, I'll google.
<wasabi> any clues how to manage or prevent this?
<HrdwrBoB> wasabi: if you're using pmount
<HrdwrBoB> it will name the mount point automagically after the name
<HrdwrBoB> so it will mount at the same point all the time
<wasabi> well, it's not.
<wasabi> how does pmount work?
<wasabi> see, grub passes root=/dev/sda3 to my system. But when I plug in this otehr drive... it becomes sda, and my other becomes sdb.
<wasabi> So grub is messed up.
<wasabi> not to mentioon fstab
<Maxzorin123> how do I get transparent menus in Gnome?
<HrdwrBoB> wasabi: ahr
<ewhitten> shushi:  is this a 16-bit or a cardbus card?
<andrewski> Maxzorin123: in hoary.
<HrdwrBoB> wasabi: pmount won't fix that
<shock> hrm... now how do I get keyboard illumination on a powerbook going?
<neom> Does anyone elses mouse periodicly just... *die*?
<shock> *searches*
<wasabi> well...what am i suppose to do about it? works fine in windows.
<wasabi> worked fine in warty too...
<wasabi> for some reason it didn't reorder the drives
<neom> Mine keeps not responding and I have to unplug it and plug it in.
<jba> is there a way to auto identify on freenode with xchat ?
<shushi2005> ewhitten, how do I check?
<Maxzorin123> yeah
<Maxzorin123> type
<Maxzorin123>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<ewhitten> shushi2005:  lsmod | grep yenta_socket
<Maxzorin123> that works for me
<andrewski> jba: which version are you in?
<ewhitten> if that produces output, I think you have cardbus.
<Maxzorin123> 2.4.1
<ewhitten> the underside of the card might say it as well.
<jba> 2.0.6b
<jba> windows
<shock> jba: xchat->serverlist->freenode
<andrewski> jba: if you upgrade to 2.4.x, you can automatically do Maxzorin123's suggestion in the configuration.
<Maxzorin123> yep
<shock> and place in connect command that line
<shock> without the /
<shock> done
<andrewski> jba: be aware that your nickserv password is in plain view there...
<andrewski> jba: thusly why i suggest you upgrade.
<ewhitten> shushi2005: there are apparently two different versions of this card.  One is Orinoco-based, the other is acx100
<jba> andrewski, i don't get what the benefit of the upgrade is ?
<shock> well... since its not encrypted chat... i guess its rather in plain view everytime you auth ;)
<shushi2005> ewhitten, I don't see it on the card but I get: yenta_socket  19328  1 and pcmcia_core  63156  ds,yenta_socket  as output
<jba> shock, exactly
<hendsp> how stable is today's hoary gnome?
<shushi2005> ewhitten, hmm
<jba> hendsp, i use it  to develop mono stuff as my full time os
<ewhitten> hendsp:  I've been running it, updated almost daily, for a couple weeks now.
* ewhitten loves mono, needs to spend more time with it.
<hendsp> jba, ewhitten: so it's stable enough for every day now? i tried it a couple of weeks ago and i was having to kill esd all the time
<jba> i don't use much sound actually, and just got totem to use alsa through esd properly yesterday
<hendsp> and when using text beside icons in nautilus, the icons we're going off the left of the window
<jba> but yeah, haven't had it crash yet
<ewhitten> I haven't had any problems
<hendsp> cool
<hendsp> is the bug with nautilus text beside icons still there?
<hendsp> i like that layout, but it got on my nerves :)
<shushi2005> ewhitten, my card doesn't have a gold strip on it, according to the acx100 project site that means that it is orinoco based
<ewhitten> hendsp:  I'm staring at my desktop, looks fine to me.
<ewhitten> shushi2005: okay, just checking.
<hendsp> ewhitten: ok, thanks. i'll upgrade now then
<ewhitten> shushi2005: could you pop the card out, then back in, see what dmesg gives you for output?
<shock> wheee.... keyboard lights functioning :D
<shock> lol
<shock> nice
<ewhitten> shock:  nice.
<shock> now i have x-messtree feeling
<ewhitten> what did you have to do?
<shock> modprobe i2c-dev
<ewhitten> ahhh.
<shock> /etc/init.d/pbbuttonsd restart
<kirt> Can someone tell me if there's a way to just reinstall grub from the warty installation CD?
<shock> then only some adjusting via powerprefs - i need the f8 key for something else *g*
<andrewski> alright, i'm off y'all... goodnight!
<shock> n8
<ewhitten> I'm thinking about getting a powerbook.  nice to know I can dual-boot well if I need to. :)
<shushi2005> ewhitten, dmesg gives me both orinoco.c and orinoco_cs.c no matter if the card is in or out
<shock> jep  powerbook here
<shock> and the only things that wont work right now are DRI and airport extreme
<ewhitten> shock:  do those things actually work in linux?
<shock> what things?
<ewhitten> DRI/ airport extreme
<shock> airport extreme and DRI wont right now
<fixer> why cant my new user sudo?
<shock> DRI might be in near future... who knows and extreme... well... I dont expect this to work soon
<ewhitten> fixer:  by default, only the first user created as access
<shock> fixer - not in sudoers?
<ewhitten> has access, I mean.
<fixer> cuz i deleted my old one that could
<fixer> oh shitty!!!
<fixer> i locked my self outta my system!?!
<fixer> fuck
<fixer> christ lord what do i do?!!?!!?
<bitfoo> oopsies :X
<shock> lol... ermm... boot into single user mode
<geppy> fixer: Knoppix
<fixer> this is bad
<shock> ?
<fixer> how do i get into single user mode?
<ewhitten> but take a deep breath first.
<ewhitten> fixer:  append "single" to your boot line in grub
<fixer> yeah. sorry bout that
<shushi2005> ewhitten, dmesg gives me both orinoco.c and orinoco_cs.c no matter if the card is in or out
<ewhitten> shushi2005:  I saw it the first time, I'm trying to think of something else.
<fixer> ok ill try this appendix thing =o)
<fixer> thanks guys
<shushi2005> ewhitten, I apologize,
<fixer> sorry bout all that language, i have lots of important stuff i thought i lost there fer a minute
<fixer> =o)
<shock> damn! ITS 4:00 !!! argh... I need to be at university @ 10:00 !
<shock> *cough*
<shock> n8 all
<shock> damn backlit keys *g*
<ewhitten> it's 22:00 here
<shock> bremen, germany -
<shock> *sigh*
<Phreakazoid> hm 14:00 here
<Phreakazoid> :P
<shock> wow - international
<shock> where are u guys?
<ewhitten> cambridge/boston
<geppy> Arlington, Texas, US
<Phreakazoid> Sydney, Australia
<shushi2005> columbia, mo
<zenrox> washington state
<zenrox> us
<ewhitten> want to know something funny?  All those ximian/novell/mono guys live like 2 miles away from here.
<geppy> haha
<ohgood> ewhitten: you gotta kewl lug then ?
<geppy> That's pretty cool.  =)
<ewhitten> ohgood:  I haven't really been to any of the lug stuff, and I'm moving to philadelphia in a few months. :(
<zenrox> i need to set up a lug here
<Phreakazoid> I should goto slug sometime
<LinuxJones> Phreakazoid, you guys have had major flooding down there eh ?
<Phreakazoid> um
<Phreakazoid> not really
<Phreakazoid> there was torrential rain for two days
<Phreakazoid> its melbourne where there was flooding
<LinuxJones> ahh
<jba> melbourne is getting it bad atm
<shushi2005> ewhitten, no drivers for the card a loaded on startup
<Phreakazoid> they had the most flooding in a 24 hour period since records began
<Phreakazoid> er
<Phreakazoid> most rainfall rather
<jba> Phreakazoid, we had some massive tenis ball sized hail stones two days ago though
<LinuxJones> It was on the news, it looked horrible
<Phreakazoid> I saw no hail stones
<ewhitten> shushi2005:  I'm trying to find where this module could be aliased to your eth device in ubuntu
<jba> Phreakazoid, few and far between, but massive ones, out ryde / parra way
<Phreakazoid> I just saw a bunch of heavy rain and thunder and lightning for 2 days
<shock> ok im off
<shock> sleep mode
<Phreakazoid> with sunshine and 35C temp in the middle
<jba> Phreakazoid, what area were you in?
<shushi2005> ewhitten, it is cardbus, as told by dmesg
<Phreakazoid> Upper North Shore
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<jba> i work in frenchs forest
<HrdwrBoB> we had massive flooding all over the city
<HrdwrBoB> it was fun
<jba> it was funny cause the gnome weather applet was saying hail storms for like 5 hours before the storm actually hit my place
<shushi2005> ewhitten, you mean the /etc/modules.d/aliases file?
<Phreakazoid> the gnome weather applet is never correct it seems
<tsm2004beta> Hello, I'm trying to install LimeWire for linux, and it says that "No Java virtual machine could be found from your PATH
<tsm2004beta> environment variable.  You must install a VM prior to
<tsm2004beta> running this program.". I just installed the jre1.5.0_01 plug in into Mozilla... what else do I have to do?
<Phreakazoid> especially on hot days with easterly winds
<Phreakazoid> the gnome weather applet will say its like 10 degrees cooler than it is here
<ohgood> Phreakazoid: maybe your sensor is in an odd location ?
<Phreakazoid> no
<jba> nah, it's just that syndey is a large city
* ohgood likes naval stations for weather stuffs, usually spot on.
<Phreakazoid> its to do with the geography of sydney
<ohgood> aye
<ewhitten> shushi2005:  I have /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and /etc/modutils/aliases
<Phreakazoid> sydney has the largest suburban area in the entire world, apparently
<jba> didn't know that
<shushi2005> ewhitten, okay
<jba> i quite like syney suburb layout
* ohgood would have thought some asian city
<Phreakazoid> the asian cities aren't considered to be suburban though
<shushi2005> ewhitten, is there anything in particular that I could look for in those files?
<ohgood> Phreakazoid: what's the population there ?
<Phreakazoid> 4.5 million I think
<ohgood> hmm
<raydogg_> i wish ms visio ran on *nix :-)
<HrdwrBoB> Phreakazoid: probably closely followed by melbourne
<TheMuso> Nice to see a fellow sydneysider in here. Besides jdub. :)
<ewhitten> shushi2005:  well, it's more about what's missing, I think
<HrdwrBoB> given that people keep building stupid housting estates further and further out
<Phreakazoid> yeah melb is about 500k behind
<Phreakazoid> I think
<wasabi> some of this stuff in fstab should just be done automatically... like automatically mounting every swap partition found.
<blahrus> anyone know how to setup player to use alsa
<shushi2005> ewhitten, oh, okay
<blahrus> [AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<tsm2004beta> "No Java virtual machine could be found from your PATH environment variable. You must installa VM prior to running this program." Anyone had this? I just installed jre1.5.0_01 plug-in for Mozilla, but that didn't help.... any suggestions?
<ohgood> hmm, australia has about 31M folks, surprise surprise
<HrdwrBoB> blahrus: killall esd
<wasabi> tsm2004beta: what gave you that?
<ohgood> whereas, 3billion asians can't be wrong...
<tsm2004beta> wasabi: the installation of LimeWire
<Phreakazoid> The metropolitan area (Sydney Statistical Division) has 12,145 sq km, but much of this area is national park and other wilderness.
<wasabi> LimeWare... doesn't have anything to do with a browser plugin.
<Phreakazoid> pretty big
<Phreakazoid> :P
<blahrus> HrdwrBoB: I see that I killeed esd but what did I do :)
<ohgood> tsm2004beta: you need java stuffs, limewire's site should point you to the exact stuffs.
<neom> How so I add a cron job?
<neom> *do
<wasabi> tsm2004beta: there should be info about using "java-package" to install a JVM
<wasabi> On the wiki
<ohgood> Phreakazoid: here, interesting: http://worldatlas.com/geoquiz/thelist.htm
<tsm2004beta> ohgood: I'll take another look..
<blahrus> HrdwrBoB: new error Couldn't open /dev/3dfx
<blahrus> ???
<jbailey> neom: crontab is your friend.
<tsm2004beta> wasabi: thanks.
* ohgood is finishing his first ubuntu install :)
<Phreakazoid> Sydney's urban area of 1,687 sq km is similar in size to Greater London, but has half that city's population.
<Phreakazoid> heh
<neom> jbailey - I'm not just sure how to make it run every 5 mins.
<ohgood> i'll just tar up this installs' / as soon as it finishes, and give it a real hdb to play on..
<ewhitten> shushi2005:  /etc/pcmica/config.opts might be a good place to look at.
<pepperpot> is it possible to set a keyboard shortcut to run a script?
<blahrus> anyone else had any luck on mplayer with hoary
<shushi2005> ewhitten, ok
<ohgood> blahrus: what's giving your trouble ? (i'm about to try it)
<jbailey> neom: */5 * * * * COMMAND
<jbailey> neom: "man 5 crontab" if you'd like to see a pile of examples.
<blahrus> ohgood:
<blahrus> Couldn't open /dev/3dfx
<blahrus> '
<Maragato> Can someone please give some help with a symlink for mozilla plugins and gxine?
<blahrus> ohgood: I think its working fine now, had 1 borken package, that was beep-media player
<blahrus> now its all works . . .
<blahrus> HrdwrBoB: what was esd?
<ohgood> kewl
<geppy> I switched to the Spanish keyboard layout to make typing accented characters easier... but my dead keys arent working.
<geppy> Im getting these 
<geppy> Sorry about my lack of punctuation, I havent quite figured this out, yet.
<HrdwrBoB> blahrus: esd is the 'sound server'
<HrdwrBoB> blahrus: it can allow multiple apps to play sound at once
<HrdwrBoB> however while doing so it uses the sound device
<Crane> hello all
<ewhitten> Crane:  yo.
<Crane> hello :)
<blahrus> HrdwrBoB: hum . . . I have never ever been able to get two appz to use sound at the same time
<Maragato> Can someone please give some help with a symlink for mozilla plugins and gxine?
<Crane> Sorry I left so abruptly earlier, lost internet
<Crane> connection
<Crane> Maragato, what do youneed to symlink
<Maragato> Crane: xine with mozilla plugins
<Maragato> when I watch video it is boring cause I have to open xine apart then insert the url and by some reason this buffer system is kinda wierd I cant watch the whole video at once
<Crane> Hmm have you found a how to? that said it needed symlinks
<Crane> or is it a plug in
<Maragato> Crane: it says I need a symlink but doesnt says how to do it
<Maragato> Crane: http://www.flogao.com.br/laguna
<nickole> Hi. Nicole here. I'm having a problem loading haboo,
<Maragato> Crane: SORRY WRONG LINK
<nickole> in my browser
<Crane> lol
<Maragato> Crane: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#mplayer
<nickole> whats so funy??????????
<LinuxJones> night all, sleepy time
<jba> i installed the w32codecs and gstreamer0.8-plugins, but am still hacing trouble getting totem to work on some mpgs and avis
<Maragato> Crane: this fotolog is from a friend of mine I havent even checked it before thx god there wasnt any pic of him naked or stuff
<geppy> jba:  totem sucks.
<geppy> jba: gxine
<jba> don't like xine or mplayer, they don't really fit into gnome
<hendsp> why does everyone hate totem? i think it's ace
<nickole> how can u help me
<jba> besides gstreamer is the future of gnome multimedia, so I'd like to get that working right
<geppy> jba:  I'm sorry.
<geppy> hendsp:  It sucks with proprietary formats, thus... it is useless.
<Crane> Maragato, which pluggin were you trying to install
<mebaran151_> Hey
<geppy> hendsp:  Not to mention, ALSA and JACK are both broken for it.
<Crane> mplayer?
<mebaran151_> anybody know a good html editor
<geppy> mebaran151_:  vim
<mebaran151_> well I use vim
<geppy> oh
<mebaran151_> something a bit more .. automated
<Crane> I don't see a xine pluggin on that page
<hendsp> geppy: totem-xine works perfectly on anything i've thrown at it. and my sound card uses alsa
<geppy> mebaran151_:  gedit?
<jba> mebaran151_, as a generall code editor jedit is pretty good, or use Nvu specifically for html editing
<geppy> hendsp:  Are you sure it's not using OSS? You can use either one, you know.
<jba> hendsp, totem-xine defeats the purpos of totem, gstreamer backend
<geppy> hendsp:  Using totem-xine kind of defeats the purpose of totem, no?
<mebaran151_> I would like something a bit more like quanta
<jba> greppy personal jinx
<hendsp> geppy: totem is the front end, not the framework, so not really
<mebaran151_> I used to use quanta for the longest time
<geppy> jba:  haha
<mebaran151_> and I liked it
<Maragato> Crane: mplayer
<geppy> hendsp:  ?
<jba> hendsp, try Nvu
<mebaran151_> but quanta is pretty kde centric
<geppy> hendsp:  I don't think that you're understanding the point.
<jba> hendsp, if you have java jedit can do html completion with some plugins
<geppy> hendsp:  If you use xine, you aren't using gstreamer.
<geppy> hendsp:  That takes away the purpose of using totem.
<hendsp> geppy: totem performs the same actions that a xine player does
<jba> sorry my last two points were for mebaran151_
<mebaran151_> yeah
<mebaran151_> I realized that after a second
<geppy> hendsp:  Then what was that crap about 'gstreamer is the future of gnome multimedia, so I'd like to get that working right'
<geppy> hendsp:  You _aren't_ using gstreamer.
<hendsp> geppy: not my quote :)
<Guardiann> jba did you get iy working?
<geppy> hendsp:  oh
<geppy> hendsp:  Sorry.
<blahrus> gstreamer does not work.
* geppy is thinking too much about his impending SAT scores of doom
<geppy> blahrus:  This is true.
<WiseElben> geppy: which comes out tomorrow, doesn't it. =)
<Crane> Maragato, I still don't see where it calls for symlink, but I may just be overlooking it
<hendsp> blahrus: why doesn't gstreamer work?
<Crane> I'll look again
<geppy> Where can I get a xine plugin for mozilla?
<oomf> YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<blahrus> hendsp: just never had luck with it
<oomf> i need help
<oomf> installing ubuntu
<oomf> who wants to help
<hendsp> ah right
<blahrus> hendsp: never gotten xvid/mp3 to work
<geppy> oomf:  Probably nobody, if you're not going to be more specific.
<oomf> ok wel
<oomf> lets see
<hendsp> blahrus: xvid, i'm not sure about. mp3 just needs the gstreamer-mad plugin
<oomf> i need to partition my hd now
<oomf> so
<oomf> what should i do
<oomf> ill get specific
<mebaran151_> is Nvu like quanta
<mebaran151_> ?
<oomf> who wants to help
<geppy> oomf: PartitionMagic?
<shushi2005> ewhitten, is there anything I can do to work on this, I have googled it and didn't get anywhere.
<Crane> Maragato, Is this the line you are refering to
<oomf> yes
<Crane>    4. Copy mplayerplug-in.so to your Mozilla plugins folder, and mplayerplug-in.xpt to your Mozilla components folder.
<Crane> Note:
<oomf> geppy:yes
<geppy> oomf:  Use less, more thought-out comments.
<Amaranth> blahrus: Enable universe then install gstreamer-plugins
<geppy> oomf:  What's stopping you?
<Amaranth> it'll get them all
<WiseElben> what's the minimum requirments for ubuntu? I'm gonna install it on my old comp
<forcotton> Nvu is trying to be like dreamweaver
<shushi2005> ewhitten, do you think it is a lost cause?
<Maragato> Crane: oki so it is a copy paste job
<Crane> :)
<Maragato> Crane: is mplayer = to xine?
<Crane> I believe the files it's talking about pasting to is /home/your_file/.mozilla
<Crane> no
<geppy> Maragato: XINE > Mplayer
<Crane> lol
<jba> Guardiann, almost, it plays with bluescreen and no sound
<Maragato> Crane: I have xine
<Maragato> Crane: BUT i cant find its how to
<Crane> I don't know about a mozilla pluggin for xine
<blahrus> Amaranth: giving it a try
<mebaran151_> ok
<Guardiann> jba adding this may help avfile-win32-plugin
<geppy> I'm wondering if I should just use the kaffeine plugin for xine-mplayer.
<geppy> erm...
<geppy> xine-mozilla
<jba> i added w32codecs and the gstreamer plugins, what does that do?
<Guardiann> Win32 audio/video plugin for libavifile
<Guardiann> Plugin for using Win32 DLL libraries (codecs) in avifile.
<Guardiann> Default location for them is /usr/lib/win32.
<tsm2004beta> I'm getting an error while installing LimeWire, reporting that I don't have a Java VM installed, while I installed JRE1.5.0_01 just recently..
<geppy> jba:  It means you need XINE.
<jba> Guardiann, i mostly followed the ubunuguide.org which is targeted at warty
<blahrus> Amaranth: Could not open resource for writing.
<WiseElben> what's the minimum requirments for ubuntu? I'm gonna install it on my old comp
<zenrox> tsm2004beta,  didja follow www.ubuntuguide.org
<blahrus> Amaranth: why would it do that?
<jba> geppy, i'm patient enough to wait for gstreamer to catch up dude
<geppy> jba:  That doesn't mean that you shouldn't use something that works in the meantime.
<jba> i use linux to hack mostly, and only rarely need it for multimedia
<jba> besides for music i just use my ipod
<nomasteryoda> lol
<geppy> jba:  Even when you're at your computer?
<nomasteryoda> tell that to bull gates.. hehe
<tsm2004beta> zenrox, Yes, and they said that the Java 1.5 vm was all in repos, though I installed everything I could find...
<jba> yeah, i have a itrip, just run it through my home stereo
<jba> saves my cpu cycles for eye candy and compiling ;)
<zenrox> tsm2004beta,  then the javavm variable wasnt set up right
<zenrox> tsm2004beta,  follow whats on the guide very closely and it should work
* jba likes how alt + prtscrn in hoary gives you automatically drop shadowed screen shots
<tsm2004beta> I did a symbolic link into the mozilla plug-in folders, put my java folder in my usr directory... I don't know..
<zenrox> tsm2004beta,  hmmm
<zenrox> thats odd
* Maragato wonders why java is so hard to install
<tsm2004beta> I followed the wiki guide, the sun java guide.
<zenrox> tsm2004beta,  can you do a java -version
<zenrox> www.ubuntuguide.org ant wiki
<Maragato> tsm2004beta: forget about sun use Ubuntu HOWTO
<Maragato> tsm2004beta: lemme find you the link
<zenrox> Maragato,  www.ubuntuguide.org
<mebaran151_> is nvu in the repos
<mebaran151_> I did a quick search and it didnt exist
<zenrox> mebaran151_, you have all the repos enabled
<Maragato> zenrox: thx by the link
<tsm2004beta> I don't see any howtos on Ubuntu on the java machine.
<Crane> Maragato,
<tsm2004beta> Ah, found something.
<zenrox> ya read www.ubuntuguide.org tsm2004beta  for all sorts of stuff
<zenrox> + java
<blahrus> tsm2004beta: it right under mplayer stuff
<mebaran151_> zenrox, yep
<Crane> Maragato, the only thing I could come up with is maybe installin gxine and it's browser pluggin
<mebaran151_> I think so
<Crane> http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#gxine
<tsm2004beta> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15 This provides some steps, but I cant edit my sources.list
<Maragato> Crane: I have gxine but I dont know how to make this lonks
<blahrus> totem is giving me the error "Could not open resource for writing." anyone seen this before?
<bosewicht> i have been trying to get apache working all day. it keeps going back to the placeholder page rather than public_html...and mod_userdir.c throws an error
<Maragato> tsm2004beta: try as root
<zenrox> tsm2004beta,  are you putting sudo in frount of the command on the wiki
<jba> blahrus, are you using alsa as your sound card ?
<jba> and do you have esd configured properly?
<Maragato> sudo vim sources.list
<tsm2004beta> Thought I was... ugfuh.. nope, guess I accidently closed out and forgot to put it back.
<zenrox> or sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jba> if so then get totem to use esd as the sound sink and inut, so that esound can do the software mixing
<blahrus> jba: yea
<blahrus> jba: where do I change this?
<bosewicht> apache is really making me mad here
<zenrox> bosewicht,  thats what apache is all about
<zenrox> lol
<Crane> Maragato, sorry I got distracted
<Crane> :)
<blahrus> jba: you around?
<Crane> do I search for tese files
<Crane> gxineplugin.a gxineplugin.la gxineplugin.so.
<mebaran151_> is it called something different
<mebaran151_> nvu
<Croccifixio> omgomgomgomg wheres eyequeue!?
<jba> blahrus, yeah sorry working
<mebaran151_> I have the universe and multiverse enabled
<Croccifixio> anybody experienced with vsftpd?
<mebaran151_> but nvu returns not results when I search it out
<tsm2004beta> Alright, when I try to download the update, it says I cannot because of unmet dependecies... and it says it demands: java2-common but it is not installable
<jba> in the preferences->multimedia settings menu
<Crane> then in terminal window cd /home/your_home/.mozilla/pluggins
<jba> something like that blahrus
<blahrus> jba: if stoped esd how do restart it?
<jba> preferences->sound->enable sound server
<zenrox> ya
<Maragato> Crane: copy & paste them?
<jba> mebaran151_, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3307060179
<Crane> no
<Crane> after you cd to the directory
<Crane> create a link
<jba> seriously some of you guys need to learn to google better
<andreasvc> will hoary have a GUI for burning audio CDs?
<Crane> ln -s /place/where/file/is
<Maragato> Crane: I know it is something like sl -l path
<bosewicht> lol
<blahrus> jba: sound works, now video
<Croccifixio> anybody experienced with vsftpd?
<bosewicht> yes
<Amaranth> andreasvc: I think everyone was hoping Rhythmbox would be the answer but they didn't want to be included in GNOME 2.10 because it wasn't believe they could stablize it in time.
<Crane> ln <---- link command -s
<Crane> -s<--- soft link
<mlambie> i remember hearing that there is going to be another ubuntu conference in Canberra around the time of linux.conf.au this year (April). Does anyone have any details?
<jba> blahrus, ubuntuguide.org is how i found out what to do to try and get totem to play win32 codecs
<jba> go there
<blahrus> jba: xvid and mp3 are not win32 codecs though
<Maragato> Crane: in wich foulder should I do it?
<jba> google ubuntulinux.org there is a page on restricted formats
<jba> that should tell you how to get those going
<Crane> .mozilla/pluggins
<andreasvc> is there also chatting in this room? problems are boring :P
<Crane>  </home/your_home/.mozilla/pluggins
<zenrox> andreasvc, got to #ubutnufourms
<andreasvc> :P
<zenrox> #ubuntuforums
<bosewicht> i have edited every apache config file and i still get that damn placeholder page
<andreasvc> and you issued a reload?
<Crane> I believe that mozilla also has another pluggin folder you could create the links in so all users could use it
<Crane> not sure where it's located though
<bosewicht> there is a mozilla-plugins dir outside of the mozilla dir now i think
<Maragato> Crane: user/share?
<tritium> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<oomf> I GOT A UBUNTU DISK PROBLEM ANYONE WANNA HELP
<regeya_> gungh.
<ewhitten> arrgh.
<regeya_> you also have a capslock problem
<ewhitten> disk = shift key?
<oomf> yeh yeh
<Crane> oomf stop yelling
<regeya_> my ears MY EARS
<Crane> lol
<oomf> good one
<Maragato> oomf: but Im using firefox
<ewhitten> haha no mercy. :)
<regeya_> oomf, how about not asking to ask your question and getting to the point
<oomf> ok
<regeya_> :-)
<jba> Maragato, what does firefox do?
<oomf> i partitioned the drive now when i rebooted
<oomf> it says
<Maragato> jba: it is a browser "new" mozilla
<oomf> searching boot record from floppy..Not found
<Maragato> Crane: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<srid> I have lost systray in my Icewm. Do anyone know how to restore it back?
<oomf> searching boot record from IDE-ok
<jba> Maragato, never mind dude was asking with respect to oomf and his shouting
<regeya> I have GOT to remember to kill my irc client at awork
<jba> i know what firefox is dude
<regeya> oomf: and...?
<bosewicht> lol
<oomf> what do i do next
<oomf> its stuck there
<regeya> um, did you do anything other than partitioning the disk?
<oomf> yes
<oomf> actully
<oomf> no
<oomf> lol
<oomf> i partioned
<oomf> for
<oomf> a new OS
<Crane> Maragato, yes
<Crane> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<oomf> then i put the CD in
<regeya> so, let me see if I understand you correctly...you've partitioned your drive, nothing's happening, and you're wondering why nothing's happening? :-)
<bosewicht> lmao
<oomf> i partioned and said i'd load the OS after
* ewhitten sighs.
<oomf> and i put the cd ina nd ntohign happeneing
<Crane> Maragato, you will need to use sudo command in that file i believe
<ewhitten> is your bios set to boot from cd/dvd drive before disk?
<Croccifixio> anybody experienced with vsftpd?
<regeya> oomf: if you're using an x86 machine, you may need to set up your BIOS to boot from CD...how you do that, I don't know, bc I don't know anything about your PC :-D
<Maragato> Crane: so ln -s /path of that files? I know I need root previlegies :)
<regeya> ewhitten :-)
<oomf> ok hmmm
<oomf> lemme look
<oomf> brb
<srid> I have lost systray in my Icewm. Do anyone know how to restore it back?
<Crane> yes cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins then use sudo ln -s path to files
<Maragato> Crane: k lol I dont even remmember the files
* Maragato looks the how to
<Crane> :)
<oomf> tring again
<oomf> reversed the order
<Crane> Maragato, you may want to cd /usr/lib/mozilla/pluggins as well
<oomf> ok now it went to CD-rom to boot and didn't find anything
<|QuaD-_> i have an interesting question.... i have a text file with a newline... i wnat to see the type of new line it is (like the ascii, is it \n) how would i do that?
<ewhitten> oomf:  stupid question, but do you have your ubuntu cd in the drive?
<oomf> lol yes
<oomf> but i have a stupid question
<Maragato> Crane: linked them all
<Maragato> Crane: why do it also in mozilla?
<gpled> any idea why eject will not eject the cdrom door?
<ewhitten> oomf:  did you just burn the single iso file to the cd?
<ewhitten> or did you burn the image so you have a directory structure on it?
<oomf> yes
<oomf> no
<Phreakazoid> gpled, do you mean pressing the physical eject button, or ejecting from the icon on the desktop?
<Maragato> Crane: root@isengard:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins # ls -s /usr/lib/gxine/gxineplugin.so
<Maragato>   20 /usr/lib/gxine/gxineplugin.so
<Maragato> Crane: sorry double post, but didnt work
<ewhitten> oomf:  that .iso file is an image of a cd.  you need to burn it as such, and not just copying a single file to cd.
<ewhitten> oomf:  use Alcohol 120% or Roxio in windows to burn it (i assume that's what you're in)
<gpled> Phreakazoid: $eject  from console
<jba> hey guys, is there a way to boot into a just installed ubuntu distro if you didn't install grub on the master boot record ? ?
<Phreakazoid> gpled, it needs to be unmounted first
<jba> so that i can peel the bootsector and use that with windows boot.ini to launch ubuntu
<Maragato> jba: use grub or lilo from a floppy
<Phreakazoid> gpled, try sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<Phreakazoid> gpled, THEN eject
<jba> Maragato, with fc, i just boot the fc install cd and type rescue
<Maragato> jba: fc?
<jba> it gives me a single user system which enables me top chroot to the new system and peel bootsector with dd
<jba> fc == fedora core
<gpled> Phreakazoid: that seems to do the trick :)
<jba> just asking if there is a similar way with ubunty
<ewhitten> woohoo, vmware 5 beta builds perfectly on ubuntu hoary :)
<Phreakazoid> excellent
<jba> for now i just booted knoppix and peeled the boot sector that way
<jba> so does ubuntu have similar functionality ?
<decklin> "peel"? is the windows boot loader incapable of simply handing off to another partition?
<Crane> Maragato, didn't creat links or gxine not working in mozilla?
<Crane> create
<Maragato> Crane: create
<Crane> try ls -s  /usr/lib/gxine/gxineplugin.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<jba> decklin, i have not found any docs that say how to use windows boot loader with other partitions, other than to peel the first 512bytes of the bootsector and reference it from C:\boot.ini
<jba> I would have just used GRUB, but this was an office and I couldn't afford to nuke the master boot record, as has been known to have happened with some buggy grub installers in the parts
* jba snickers at fc2
<jba> an office machine
<oomf> ok
<decklin> that sucks.
<oomf> i need to know how to extract the ISo image from the ubuntu download so that it will boot how do i do that
<oomf> or w/e it is that i need to do
<ewhitten> oomf:  you don't extra the iso image.
<ewhitten> what are you using to burn the cd?
<Maragato> Crane: try ln -s :D
<oomf> roxio
<ewhitten> what version?
<Crane> Maragato, sorry about that
<Crane> Maragato, been a long day
<oomf> 6
<tuananh> hi all
<Crane> hello
<tuananh> just got Ubuntu up and running
<Crane> congrats
<tuananh> however, when I play CD
<Maragato> Crane: done thx a lot :D
<tuananh> I hear no sound
<Crane> No problem, glad to help Maragato
<tsm2004beta> I'm going crazy... I tried sun's guide to installing java VM 1.5... tried ubuntu's.. tried the wiki guide... nothing.
<tuananh> but Gaim still sounds nice
<oomf> ewhittn i make a bootable
<oomf> cd
<oomf> ?
<ewhitten> oomf:  what happens when you double-click the iso file in windows?
<oomf> hmmmmm
<oomf> lets see'
<Maragato> Crane: hum it doesnt works :D
<kirt> tsm2004beta What about it isn't working?
<oomf> ewhitten winace comes up
<tsm2004beta> dpkg: error processing sun-j2re1.4.2 (--configure):
<tsm2004beta>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<tsm2004beta> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of java-ubuntu:
<tsm2004beta>  java-ubuntu depends on java2-runtime; however:
<tsm2004beta>   Package java2-runtime is not installed.
<tsm2004beta>   Package sun-j2re1.4.2 which provides java2-runtime is not configured yet.
<tsm2004beta>   Package sun-j2sdk1.5.0 which provides java2-runtime is not configured yet.
<tsm2004beta> dpkg: error processing java-ubuntu (--configure):
<tsm2004beta>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tsm2004beta> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tsm2004beta>  sun-j2sdk1.5.0
<tsm2004beta>  sun-j2re1.4.2
<tsm2004beta>  java-ubuntu
<kirt> Err.. yea, i just got the installer from sun's site and installed that.
* regeya gets a bucket and starts bailing
<Maragato> Crane: but the links are green they are suposed to be oki
<kirt> Had to setup some environment variables for it to work seamlessly but other than that i don't think it was a big deal
<tsm2004beta> I downloaded it from the apt last time...
<tsm2004beta> And it gave me that.
<Crane> Maragato, just wondering did you restart your browser?
<|QuaD-_> so no one knows how to figure out what type of newline i have in a text file?
<ewhitten> oomf: okay, open roxio creator
<oomf> k
<ewhitten> oomf:  Under File, is there anything to create cd from disc image?
* ewhitten can't remember roxio 6 very well.
<kirt> lQuaD I know vi tells you what kind it is.
<oomf> yes
<Maragato> Crane: yes
<oomf> there is
<ewhitten> click it, then select the iso image!
<oomf> lol
<oomf> k
<Maragato> Crane: maybe it is that video
<ewhitten> burn away.  you now have a bootable install disc.
<oomf> yay
<Crane> Maragato, could be
<tsm2004beta> Anyone know why I'm getting so many errors with my java?
<regeya> Id be totally worthless here; the graphical burners I use are 1.) k3b 2.) nautilus 3.) iTunes and 3.) OS X Disk Utility
<Crane> <------sleepy
<ewhitten> regeya:  I think I've used every burning software known at some point or another.
<rempresent> hey hey hey
<ewhitten> you had to in ye olde pirate days of windows
<kirt> tsm2004beta Nope, but like i said.. you should have no problem installing the one from sun's site.
<raydogg_> how do you make it enter navigator mode instead of spatial when u double click folders
<bitfoo> has anyone noticed xvids looking really crappy
<bitfoo> as compared to winxp or so :|
<tsm2004beta> kirt, I've tried sun's, the one from the apt, and a couple others.
<bitfoo> maybe i am missing a library?
<tsm2004beta> Here's my errors at the end of the apt java download: dpkg: error processing sun-j2re1.4.2 (--configure):
<tsm2004beta>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<tsm2004beta> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of java-ubuntu:
<tsm2004beta>  java-ubuntu depends on java2-runtime; however:
<tsm2004beta>   Package java2-runtime is not installed.
<kirt> tsm2004beta Well what problem do you have with suns?
<tsm2004beta>   Package sun-j2re1.4.2 which provides java2-runtime is not configured yet.
<tsm2004beta>   Package sun-j2sdk1.5.0 which provides java2-runtime is not configured yet.
<tsm2004beta> dpkg: error processing java-ubuntu (--configure):
<tsm2004beta>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tsm2004beta> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tsm2004beta>  sun-j2sdk1.5.0
<jeavis> Hi I have a sound card Sound Blaster and I cant use, who I can use?
<tsm2004beta>  sun-j2re1.4.2
<raydogg_> paste bot ?
<tsm2004beta>  java-ubuntu
<tsm2004beta> kirt, after installing, it made no difference.
<bitfoo> 5+ lines you paste in #flood or pastebin plz :|
<kirt> tsm2004beta FYI flooding the channel isn't good netiquette
<ewhitten> raydogg_  : ready?
<raydogg_> ready for what
<kirt> tsm2004beta How do you mean it made no difference?  Like you can't find 'java'.. then you're path isn't setup.
<ewhitten> raydogg_  run gconf-editor, and change /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_browser to true
<rempresent> I am trying to get republic commando to run through linux, and wine is giving me a wild error message, actually a whole list of them, anyone having this issue.
<raydogg_> cool
<tsm2004beta> kirt, an install that required JVM keeps saying that no VM is detected and something about the path... I extracted the files, put them in /usr/java and then made a symbolic link to the mozilla folders, what else is needed?
<Maragato> Ubuntu has the best community of all distros ive used
<Maragato> I'm proud of beeing a member :)
<rempresent> maragato:  true that
<IRCUser01> solaris has 0 community support :P
<IRCUser01> i tried solaris 10, big mistake, im going back to linux
<raydogg_> thanks, it works great
<jeavis> Which server is hotmail
<raydogg_> thanks ewhitten
<kirt> IRCUser01 i hear that.  Just finished putting grub back on.. luckly i had an old gentoo CD lying around.
<oomf> ewhitten: thank you IT WORKED
<jeavis> Hi I have a sound card Sound Blaster and I cant use, who I can use?
<IRCUser01> kirt unless u use containers or the advanced features which i dont, linux is better
<IRCUser01> solaris is a little bit more responsive tho, but linux will get better :P
<IRCUser01> linux has more hw support
<IRCUser01> and the distros tend to be better
* Maragato need to organize browser bookmarks asap
<kirt> tsm2004beta Ok, you mean sun's installer gives you this error or the one from the ubuntu repository?
<ewhitten> you're welcome, guys
<tritium> you don't need to use gconf-editor to change that setting any more
<tsm2004beta> kirt, the big error is from the ubuntu reposityory
<regeya> hm...think this is a good time to go singleuser...kino was crashing, I removed then installed kino again, now all is golden.
<alka_trash> hey ubunters
<Pluk> hi alka_trash
<SymbolicLink> How would I burn an audio CD?
<Soap_On_A_Roap> have problem
<Soap_On_A_Roap> CD Drive won't open wile running Ubuntu
<Soap_On_A_Roap> it does on start-up and log off
<alka_trash> I'm in Hoary, anyone know of a good way of cleaning out old unneeded debs?
<jba> eject your cdrm
<jba> Soap_On_A_Roap, or umount it
<alka_trash> Soap_On_A_Roap: click on computer and right click on CD and then eject
<kirt> tsm2004beta I assume you're doing all this to get java working in frefox.. and now that i think about it, i realize i always kept it disabled..
<kirt> So i don't know if my installation works with firefox or not.
<alka_trash> or yeah, unmount it works too
<Soap_On_A_Roap> that is weird
<tsm2004beta> kirt, I'm trying to get it so I can install LimeWire, it says it need a VM.
<Soap_On_A_Roap> do you have tyo do that in ubuntu
<alka_trash> tsm2004beta: amule is better
<alka_trash> :)
<jeavis> Hi I have a sound card Sound Blaster and I cant use, who I can use?
<Soap_On_A_Roap> TSM, use GNUTELLA
<alka_trash> tsm2004beta: Amule all the way
<tsm2004beta> I'll check them out.
<kirt> tsm2004beta Ah.  Ok, well i would use the sun package.. install it in /opt and set the JAVA_HOME environment variable and put the path to the 'java' executable in your path.. should work.
<Soap_On_A_Roap> LOL
<Soap_On_A_Roap> i can eject the drive without a disc in
<kirt> tsm2004beta For example, i have a section in my .bashrc that goes like so: export JAVA_HOME=/opt/jdk1.5.0/
<tsm2004beta> kirt, how do I set the JAVA_HOME environment variable?
<jba> Soap_On_A_Roap, that's the defaut linux behaviour, while a disk is mounted it can't be ejected
<Soap_On_A_Roap> how do you change that
<jba> you don't
<jba> at least i never bother
<jba> if the file system is mounted, you need to unmount it to remove it
<kirt> And another one to add java to the path: PATH=${PATH}:/opt/jdk1.5.0/bin/
<Soap_On_A_Roap> wtf
<Soap_On_A_Roap> I can eject it with music cds in
<Soap_On_A_Roap> btu not Data
<jba> are music cds mounted as a filesystem?
<kirt> no
<Soap_On_A_Roap> dunno
<Soap_On_A_Roap> okay one last thing
<Soap_On_A_Roap> whats a RECOMMENDED cd ripping program for Ubuntu
<jba> kirt, that was semi-rhetorical
<jba> sound-juicer, but i don't think it does mp3 by default
<kirt> wasn't paying attention.. and sound-juicer is the recommended cd ripper
<jba> dude go read ubuntuguide.org
<Soap_On_A_Roap> thanx guys
<Eiri> hi They know a channel in Spanish for Ubuntu?
<tritium> any idea when quality profiles will be in sound-juicer?
<Soap_On_A_Roap> omg
<Soap_On_A_Roap> yet another Q
<Soap_On_A_Roap> how do I get the Mp3 encoder for ound-juicer
<jba> use ogg vorbis, it's better
<tritium> gstreamer0.8-mad
<jba> or read the restricted formats page on the wiki
<Soap_On_A_Roap> if I use ogg vorbis
<Soap_On_A_Roap> culd I still burn on Music CD
<tritium> actually, I'm wrong.  That's just a decoder.
<tritium> Soap_On_A_Roap, yes, you can.
<Soap_On_A_Roap> alright
<Soap_On_A_Roap> I'll be back in a guarantee a week
<Soap_On_A_Roap> thanks
<jeavis> Hi I have a sound card Sound Blaster and I cant use, who I can use?
<oMega505> hey guys, how do i run a .run file?
<oMega505> i just dloaded Enemy Territories
<kirt> oMega505 chmod +x it then ./file-name.run
<Pluk> sh *.run
<tritium> maybe flame wars over the psychoacoustics of mp3 vs. ogg should be off-topic too
<oMega505> kk
<Pluk> or chmod +x en then ./*.run
<Pluk> craps
<Pluk> too late :D
<oMega505> why chmod?
<kirt> makes it executable
<oMega505> ahh
<jeavis> Hi I have a sound card Sound Blaster and I cant use, who I can use?
<kirt> Files default to non-executable in linux.. it's a security thing.
<jba> tritium, apologies for almost starting an audio format flame war
<jba> it was just easier to say it was better
<tritium> jba, you didn't come close ;)
<tritium> agreed, he probably wouldn't have stayed for a long explanation anyway
<Pluk> jeavis, what you mean with who I can use?
<tritium> jba, I happen to agree with you, anyway :)
<Pluk> and isnt you mixer muting the sound?
<loco> Hello everyone
<Pluk> hi loco
<tritium> hey ese, don't you know you're loco?
<loco> I just install ubuntu for the first time. I wanted to log in as root, but when I installed, it didn't ask me for a root password.
<loco> So now, I can't run synaptic
<mebaran151_> Anyone know about Screem?
<tritium> loco, yes you can.  Use your own password.
<mebaran151_> It looked like a basic html editor
<loco> ok...I'll give it a try
<jba> ese ajoo wan me do hurd you ese ?
<SymbolicLink> Guys, how would I burn an audio CD?
<Pluk> loco, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root/faq_view
<jba> loco, check the faq at ubuntulinux.com it will give a better explanation
<loco> This guy says thank you very much tritium
<jba> damn beaten to the punch line
<tritium> loco, the root account is disabled.  You're encouraged to use sudo
<tritium> loco, no problem
<Pluk> :P
<mebaran151_> heheh
<Pluk> --;
<loco> Thanks again
<tritium> SymbolicLink, you could try graveman.
<SymbolicLink> tritium, alright.
<jeavis> Hi I have a sound card Sound Blaster and I cant use, who I can use?
<tritium> SymbolicLink, or k3b, if you don't mind kde libraries on your system
<SymbolicLink> tritium, what's the package name for graveman or is it not on apt-get?
<bosewicht> you can use sound blaster
<tritium> SymbolicLink, "graveman" in universe, at least on Hoary.
<SymbolicLink> Bleh.
<SymbolicLink> apt-get didn't get it
<tritium> not sure about Warty.  Do you have universe enabled?
<SymbolicLink> As far as I know
<tritium> Warty or Hoary?
<SymbolicLink> Warty
<wm_eddie> hmm
<wm_eddie> is there a way to autoload modules?
<wm_eddie> I know there's a way but I can't remember how.
<bosewicht> rc.d
<tritium> wm_eddie, list them in /etc/modules
<kirt> . /etc/modules says it's for that purpose
<Pluk> jeavis, what kinda soundblaster do you have?
<wm_eddie> ahh  ok
<mebaran151_> I cant find nvu
<mebaran151_> but from the looks of it it looked a tad too helpful
<mebaran151_> you know what I am saying
<SymbolicLink> tritium, grabbing k3b isn't an option. I'm on dialup. That's 50 mb.
<tritium> SymbolicLink, okay...if you have universe, it must not be available for Warty.
<ixiqloc> is it possible to change the login splash screen with the three people on it?
<mebaran151_> tritium, you sure you have universe up
<jeavis> Pluk: Creative Sound bLASTER
<oMega505> hmm, any ideas on how to fix enemy territories, when it starts the screen goes to the bottom left corner and rubbish is on the other parts of the screen
<tritium> mebaran151_, you mean SymbolicLink ?
<oMega505> its really annoying, hehe :P
<mebaran151_> sorry
<mebaran151_> heheh
<mebaran151_> I meant SymbolicLink
<Pluk> jeavis, ISA PCI awe 32/64 2.0
<tritium> :)
<Pluk> they lotsa soundblasters
<Pluk> there are
<mebaran151_> I would never confuse you two of course
<mebaran151_> I need a good rpg
<jeavis> Pluk: I dont know but in volume control displayme de sound card
<mebaran151_> any good linux rpgs right now
<mebaran151_> easy to set up and dll
<mebaran151_> other than nethack
<Pluk> displayme?
<kirt> neverwinter nights
<jeavis> Pluk: yes
<Pluk> dont understand jeavis
<ixiqloc> in ubuntu, is it possible to change the login splash screen to a differnt graphic other than the three people
<mebaran151_> kirt, under linux?
<kirt> mebaran151_ Ya, there's been a linux version for a while now
<Pluk> ixiqloc, yeah : sudo gdmconfig
<SymbolicLink> mebaran151_, I checked Synaptics repositories, universe group is listed twice
<jeavis> Pluk: All the sounds are reproduced in my sound card embeded whit my mother board
<mebaran151_> kirt, I did not know that
<mebaran151_> but I wanted something to instantly gratify me
<mebaran151_> like apt-get install fun
<mebaran151_> heheh
<bassinboy> geforce FX, compaq v70 monitor, why will it only let me pick 60hz at 1024x768
<mebaran151_> SymbolicLink, it should be
<mebaran151_> one is for source
<mebaran151_> the other is for the actually packages
<mebaran151_> bassinboy, check to make sure the refresh frequency are set right
<jeavis> Pluk: I want to use my sound blaste live
<Pluk> so you do have sound , but its through onboard and you would like to use your soundblaster
<mebaran151_> both horizontally and vertically
<jeavis> Pluk: Yes
<SymbolicLink> Right, so it's there.
<tsm2004beta> Anyone else having problems with TransGaming password reset?
<bassinboy> mebaran151_: how?
<mebaran151_> oh
<Pluk> wouldnt the smarter question be: how can i change from onboard sound to my soundblaster live :)
<mebaran151_> type this
<raydogg_> does wine work out of the box ?
<jeavis> PLuk: Yes
<mebaran151_> bassinboy, are you on Warty or Haory
<Pluk> i dunno how to handle 2 soundcards
<tritium> raydogg_, it's better out of a bottle
<bassinboy> mebaran151_:  warty
<mebaran151_> ok
<raydogg_> lol
<mebaran151_> sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Confg-4
<mebaran151_> you can scroll down it
<mebaran151_> and get out your monitor manual while you are at it
<mebaran151_> just make sure all the values are accurate
<mebaran151_> under montior
<tritium> raydogg_, if you install winesetuptk, and run it, it works "out of the box"
<mebaran151_> and make sure you have a line that says 1280 x 1024
<jeavis> Pluk:pssssssssssssssssss
<mebaran151_> also
<mebaran151_> you could try
<jeavis>  how can i change from onboard sound to my soundblaster
<jeavis>  how can i change from onboard sound to my soundblaster
<mebaran151_> dpkg --configure xserver-xfree86
<mebaran151_> I think that is how you do it
<mebaran151_> so that it sort of walks you through the process
<bassinboy> thanks mebaran151_
<mebaran151_> make sure to do everything as root
<Pluk> jeavis, stop spamming
<mebaran151_> np
<Pluk> jeavis, try asking your question on www.ubuntuforums.org
<mebaran151_> jeavis
<tritium> jeavis, did you search the forums?
<mebaran151_> do you need your card
<mebaran151_> if you are willing to do without onboard sound
<mebaran151_> you should just blacklist it from hotplug
<mebaran151_> so that it doesnet get enable
<mebaran151_> d
<bassinboy> mebaran151_: that command, the dkg one didn't work
<jeavis> tritium: no
<mebaran151_> hmmm
<tritium> jeavis, did you try disabling onboard sound in the bios?
<bassinboy> mebaran151_: can i msg?
<tritium> if it's possible...
<oMega505> hey guys, i need a little help with smb printing
<tritium> bassinboy, dpkg-reconfigure
<jeavis> tiitium: whit mandrake I use the soun blaster
<mebaran151_> mebaran
<mebaran151_> sure
<mebaran151_> hehe
<mebaran151_> sorry
<mebaran151_> I pasted it by accident
<oMega505> I have a printer set up on my winxp box over the network and I can't print to it through my ubuntu box
<bassinboy> tritium: thanks
<tritium> sure
<jeavis> yes
<mebaran151_> ah
<mebaran151_> whoops
<mebaran151_> sorry
<mebaran151_> hehe
<mebaran151_> I dont use it much, dpkg-reconfigure
<oMega505> It says that it cannot connect to the smb server, the thing is that i can see the computer and its shares over the network perfectly
<mebaran151_> I tend to edit the files by hand
<bassinboy> mebaran151_: heh, i didn't feel like installing gentoo for my parents so i am giving them ubuntu :P
<mebaran151_> bassinboy, I tried gentoo
<mebaran151_> the fourth compile error
<mebaran151_> I almost destoryed my computer
<mebaran151_> wanted to burn the bloody thing
<mebaran151_> heheh
<mebaran151_> Gentoo looked cool but it didnt pan out for me
<bassinboy> mebaran151_: hah, thats why you _read_ .... _study_  ............ _live_ the docs
<raydogg_> thanks tritium
<tritium> :)
<mebaran151_> bassinboy, I did
<mebaran151_> I read the gentoo install book and everything
<jeavis>  how can i change from onboard sound to my soundblaster
<mebaran151_> or everything I could find
<mebaran151_> first distro I tried
<mebaran151_> It wasnt a good distro to learn on
<tritium> jeavis, please refrain from repeating so often
<mebaran151_> does alsa show you both
* regeya just disabled onboard sound via bios, but eh
<mebaran151_> jeavis, which device calls itself /dev/pcm
<mebaran151_> I eman
<mebaran151_> /dev/dsp
<mebaran151_> I am soo off today
<commodude28> How do I change to non graphical login.. changing the /etc/inittab to init 3 doesnt work
<mebaran151_> well init 3 I think has graphics
<mebaran151_> try init two
<commodude28> okay
<commodude28> used to other distros
<tritium> commodude28, debian doesn't do it that way
<tritium> nor does ubuntu, for that matter
<jeavis> mebaran151_: i can tenter to pcm
<jeavis> dont exist
<tritium> commodude28, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<jeavis>  mebaran151_:dsp yes
<commodude28> great
<jeavis> mebaran151_:what i do in /dev dsp
<bassinboy> i ran dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xfree86   ............... where is my old conf ?
<tritium> bassinboy, replaced
<bassinboy> no backup?
<tritium> no, not if you didn't back it up on your own.  Why?  Is the new config not working for you?
<bassinboy> i dont know yet
<jeavis> Hi how I can enter to control panel
<mebaran151> jeavis, what do you mean by control panel
<bassinboy> there is none :P
<jeavis> mebaran151: like control panel in windows
<mebaran151> jeavis
<mebaran151> jeavis, we dont have no stinkin control panel ;)
<tritium> jeavis, what are you trying to do?
<mebaran151> he probably wants to route his sndcard
<mebaran151> jeavis, do you know which device is registering itself to /dev/dsp and /dev/mixer
<tritium> jeavis, did you research on the forums?  Did you look into disabling it in your bios?  Have you tried our suggestions?
<mebaran151> tritium, good suggestion
<mebaran151> the bios one is very effective
<mebaran151> set it to off or secondary
<mebaran151> On my Nforce Mobo, I can jsut turn it off
<tritium> mebaran151, that's what you did
<tritium> ?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<jeavis> ok i will restar my pc
<tritium> I need to go.  Later mebaran151
<mebaran151> yeah
<Maragato> I gtg folks good night sweet dreams!
<oomf> ok i got a problem
<oomf> whose listening
<mebaran151> anybody got any idea how I can fix my Evolution
<mebaran151> or anybody know if screem is anygood
<oomf> im running ubuntu and the system just stops after it says
<oomf> intilaizing oackage states...done
<oomf> then nothing happens>
<oomf> ?
<mebaran151> when does this happen
<mebaran151> not on boot up
<oomf> after
<oomf> um
<oomf> i've tried to configure i guess
<mebaran151> ah
<oomf> after all those questions
<mebaran151> trying running this command
<mebaran151> sudo apt-get clean
<mebaran151> and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mebaran151> do those two things from terminal
<mebaran151> to get a clean login
<mebaran151> alt ctrl f2 or alt ctrl f3
<oomf> hmm
<oomf> one sec
<oomf> WOAH wtf
<oomf> lol i had my bbback turned
<oomf> to the computer
<mebaran151> and what happened
<oomf> and now i go back and theres like 100 lines of soemthing hold on
<bluefoxicy> so horribly broken
* bluefoxicy using hoary, totem-gstreamer is installed by default apparently (or he broke something), but gstreamer has no video plugins o_O
<bluefoxicy> i.e. the "Video player" visualizes audio
<oomf> it says
<oomf> insert disc
<oomf> labels
<oomf> labeled
* bluefoxicy totem-xine
<oomf> warty worthog
<mebaran151> uh
<oomf> is that the same as the install disc?
<mebaran151> get your install disk
<oomf> kk
<mebaran151> yep
<mebaran151> exactly
<bluefoxicy> ok totem-xine dies
<bluefoxicy> so
<bluefoxicy> ubuntu comes with no video player on amd64
<adamh> How broken is X on the livecd? :)
<mebaran151> X is broken in that it doesnt work
<mebaran151> heheh
<mebaran151> I dont know how else to day it
<adamh> Okay :)
<adamh> Well, sometimes "broken" means "such and such doesn't work" :P
<mebaran151> X is pretty broke
* adamh deletes the ISO he just downloaded. We're talking about Hoary here, right?
<daniels> adamh: yes
<djjason> has anyone here used xbindkeys
<adamh> Thank goodness for my rediculous bandwidth. Doesn't feel painful to delete my 500MB download :)
<bluefoxicy> xine ALSO doesn't run.
<bluefoxicy> ok
<bluefoxicy> NO video
* bluefoxicy ponders adding PaX to his kernel, as it seems that the default AMD64 NX is killing things due to nested functions
<Amaranth> bluefoxicy: I don't think you can turn off NX unless you run a 32-bit setup.
<Amaranth> And if code doesn't work with NX it's the code's fault. :P
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  hence why I'm pondering adding PaX to the kernel
<Amaranth> Oh, I thought PaX was a fake NX.
<bluefoxicy> I can disable NX per-binary with PaX; plus I can just do trampoline emulation if it's nested functions doing it (better, don't need an executable stack)
<jeavis> Hi How I can use my second sound card
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  no, advanced memory protection policy wihch relies on NX and thus brings its own NX when none is available
<Amaranth> I learned today that PaX can be broken in 216 seconds.
<mebaran151> did you try disabling it in bios jeavis
<Amaranth> But I got that from slashdot so it may not be true.
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  Correct, ASLR can be broken in 216 seconds; however, using GrSecurity's exploit brute force deterrance, the period extends to 2 weeks
<Amaranth> bluefoxicy: GrSecurity could be broken with 64K or 2M of NOP. From the same entry.
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  that report was 3 months after i read the paper btw :) they completely ignore the idea of a set-up of Gr with brute force deterrance, except to say that such things are 'not feasible because they create a DoS'
<da_bon_bon> is there some kindova udf packet writitng software for linux ?>
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  wrong
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  they got that one from me, talking about Exec Shield, as it uses 64k or 2M of randomization
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> They did say Exec Shield, I remember that now.
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  GrSecurity is a bunch of stuff around PaX, and PaX uses some ungodly amount of randamization, like 256M
<_blue> how do i reset gnome panel preferences via commandline???
<bluefoxicy> 64 GIGS on amd64
<dr_willis> da_bon_bon,  i recall that being worked on.. but never have seen it used or mentioned lately.
<jeavis> Hi How I can use my second sound card?
<da_bon_bon> dr_willis: oh ok..
<mebaran151> jeavis, did you ever try the bios hack
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  I sacrificed my PR value on LKML for a while for exposing that :)
<adamh> _blue: Reset... as in, delete all your panels so that the defaults appear?
<da_bon_bon> and anyone know of something like a kazaa for linux ?
<mebaran151> and did you ever find out which device was hogging /dev/dsp
<dr_willis> da_bon_bon,  i cant even rember where/when i saw it.. perhaps in the kernel souce options one day when i was configuring the kernel for a different machine. lol
<adamh> da_bon_bon: giFT
<_blue> adamh: no i messed up the config on my panel to where its totally transparent and a removed everything except the pager
<jeavis> mebaran151: yes but I cant
<_blue> and also it has autohide, and i cant get it back...how do i reset the preferences via commandline
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  was that a recent article+?
<adamh> _blue: Press Ctrl-Alt-Tab to switch to the panel.
<Amaranth> I dunno, I miss some old things and find them again.
<Amaranth> It wasn't an article, it was in a comment.
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  http://usrbac.sourceforge.net/misc/www/security.html that's what I'm thinking about if I do my own linux distro
<adamh> _blue: As far as I know, it's really, really hard to mess with the panel from the commandline.
<_blue> well, im using fluxbox
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  I lean heavily on PaX and GrSecurity because Exec Shield is a partial solution and is inherantly broken in many places
<_blue> adamh: im using flux and using the panel just for the pager
<Amaranth> Yeah, if you can write a bunch of nop to the stack to get around it it sounds worthless...
<_blue> i need to be able to edit it via commandline
<bluefoxicy> it's funny that they claim PaX breaks things, but ES breaks the same stuff.  They just set the compiler to haphazardly disable ES
<adamh> _blue: Wow. You managed quite a feat, breaking it to that much of an extent :P
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  you still need an executable stack, except for data-on-stack stuff
<_blue> ya i know....
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  for example if you're writing to a stack which lets you overflow into a pointer to a string to pass to, say, execve
<_blue> how do i reset the preferences
<_blue> ??
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  <POINTER>/bin/sh /bin/sh /bin/sh /bin/sh
<dr_willis> _blue,  ya could delet the users .gnome dir - that has all the settings. :( not a good fix however.
<Amaranth> bluefoxicy: That was the example given. :P
<bluefoxicy> instead of guessing where /bin/sh is just dump lots in there (you'll have either 1 sh or a billion nested sh)
<dr_willis> I think its .gnome (not on a linux box right now)
<adamh> _blue: I imagine you could log out (i.e., make sure gnome-panel isn't running) and then do gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel; rm -rf ~/.gnome2/panel2.d
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  ah, that was spender's doing
<adamh> dr_willis: No, that's totally wrong. Most preferences are stored in GConf.
<dr_willis> adamh,  isent that file it stores in ~/.gnome2 ?
<adamh> dr_willis: Nope, ~/.gconf
<dr_willis> adamh,  lol :P we getting too many config files all over. :P
<adamh> dr_willis: And you shouldn't alter those files while GConf is running, anyway
<adamh> dr_willis: Not from GNOME apps, thankfully :)
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  have you tried pitti's kernels?
<jeavis> mebaran151: What do you think I need to do
<mebaran151> you need to figure out what mixer you are running
<Amaranth> bluefoxicy: I don't have an AMD64.
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  they're not for amd64, i'm gonna have to build my own
<jba> home time
<mebaran151> I am on AMD64
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:   deb     http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/linux-hardened/  /
<Amaranth> bluefoxicy: Ah, I don't focus much on local security anyway. I figure if someone got access to my box remotely they can have their fun (I keep backups).
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  he supplies a good deal of things, though if you run those some stuff may berak (qemu)
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  heh :)
<Amaranth> bluefoxicy: Seeing how I only have port 80 as a sign I even exist at my IP address, I don't think I have too much to worry about there.
<_blue> lol, that still doesnt answer my question about how to rest the panel....
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  breakins don't have to happen from someone connecting
<Amaranth> Although my Linux box doesn't even have net access right now so it's even safer.
<_blue> i just want to reset it so i can change the preferences again
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  i'm more worried about irc (holes in xchat), mozilla, thunderbird, gaim, etc
<_blue> there HAS to be some script that i can run...:-(
<adamh> _blue: Read up. I answered your question.
<mebaran151> _blue
<dr_willis> if there was - i imagine they would of told ya :P
<mebaran151> what do you want to destroy
<Amaranth> bluefoxicy: Unless they know of a privledge escalation exploit that isn't known once again I have backups of /home so I'm not too worried. :)
<adamh> _blue: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel; rm -rf ~/.gnome2/panel2.d
<_blue> how do i kill gnome panel before using that command?
<mebaran151> _blue, you could probably also purge gconf
<mebaran151> and reinstall it
<adamh> _blue: killall gnome-panel? I dunno, you're using fluxbox -- will it restart?
<mebaran151> if you relaly wanted to destroy it all
<adamh> mebaran151: That's the stupidest thing I ever heard :)
<mebaran151> adamh, it cant be that stupid
<mebaran151> come on
<mebaran151> there have been stupider
<adamh> mebaran151: You could delete your home directory, too... or you could reformat your hard drive and reinstall from scratch.
<mebaran151> Napoleon's invasion of Russia
<_blue> omfg...THAT WORKED
<mebaran151> Marc Antony's Affair with Cleopatra
<mebaran151> the sentencing of Socrates
<adamh> _blue: Surprise :)
<adamh> mebaran151: Nah, it tops those :)
<adamh> mebaran151: :P
<_blue> adamh: although it only shows one workspace
<adamh> _blue: Is fluxbox wccmasdfhah compliant?
* adamh forgets the acronym :P
<adamh> (whichever one knows about workspaces)
<Amaranth> mebaran151: Hitler's Invasion of Russia was stupider than Napoleon's
<bluefoxicy> ahhh it won't let me build it ><
<_blue> nvm, i fixed it...thanks man
<adamh> _blue: You can right-click on the workspace to get prefs and then enable more, right? :)
<mebaran151> Amaranth, yeah
<mebaran151> true
<Amaranth> mebaran151: Hitler loved history but still fell for the same trick
<Amaranth> Unless of course his people didn't listen to him or didn't think it was important enough to tell him (I doubt it)
<_blue> i fixed it...:-)
<_blue> thanks...
<mebaran151> but I wanted Hitler to fail
<mebaran151> so it was stupid for history
<mebaran151> Napoleon
<mebaran151> I have always been partial to him
<adamh> lol
<Amaranth> heh, you wanted Napoleon to control Europe?
<ChaosZ3RO> Okay I'm gonna try asking one more time before I give up and reinstall. I get a error at startup saying x server is already running, and it won't let me start xfce or gnome, I can only get into gdm and terminal. Does anyone have any ideas on what I can do?
<adamh> ChaosZ3RO: You *can* get into gdm?
<Amaranth> ChaosZ3RO: login with gdm
<ChaosZ3RO> yes I can get into gdm
<adamh> ChaosZ3RO: Sounds like X is already running :P
<Amaranth> It'll send you to a GNOME or XFCE session once you login there.
<adamh> ChaosZ3RO: gdm is a program running inside X. If GDM is running, that means X is running.
<Amaranth> You can hit the settings button to choose which one you want, too.
<ChaosZ3RO> you don't seem to understand, when I try to login to xfce FROM gdm, I get that error
<Amaranth> odd...
<adamh> ChaosZ3RO: My guess is that you've got some funky x settings file in your home directory
<ChaosZ3RO> The odd thing is it was running just fine for a few days :S
<adamh> ChaosZ3RO: Hrm. You dist-upgraded?
<adamh> ChaosZ3RO: On Hoary?
<ChaosZ3RO> No
<ChaosZ3RO> I might just wait for haory to come out and reinstall wiht that
<ChaosZ3RO> with*
<adamh> ChaosZ3RO: If I were you I'd start moving files out of your home directory until it starts :)
<ChaosZ3RO> Is hoary out?
<adamh> April, I think
<hendsp> i know this is offtopic, but has anyone used any ecommerce software which will let me have different versions of a product, and monitor the stock for each version? (ie stock level for shoe size 8, and 9)
<ChaosZ3RO> ah geez
<BierGuzzl> I miss my Applications >> Debian Menu ... Is there a relatively painless way to get those menu entries for obscure apps back?
<mebaran151> hendsp, I think you cold do it in excel
<hendsp> excel?
<ChaosZ3RO> guess I'll just reinstall tomorrow then...
<adamh> OpenOffice.org calc :)
<hendsp> for an online webstore, though?
<adamh> ChaosZ3RO: Reinstalling is silly. There's a problem, and you can fix it :)
<adamh> Only Windows users need to reinstall.
<mebaran151> adamh, reinstalling is the cleanest way possible
<ChaosZ3RO> Well noone seems to know what is wrong and what to do =\
<mebaran151> haha
<mebaran151> a reinstall takes like 20 minutes on my machine
<adamh> ChaosZ3RO: Remove your home directory and try logging in. If it works, it has nothing at all to do with reinstalling :)
<mebaran151> and it clears out all the junk I apt-gettted
<adamh> mebaran151: And doesn't fix anything :P
<Amaranth> ChaosZ3RO: Wait for a real X guru to show up, like daniels.
<bosewicht> anyone have any probs with apache setting up vir dir in public_html
<adamh> mebaran151: "apt-get clean" does, too
<mebaran151> adamh, only when I break it myself
<ChaosZ3RO> I'd rather just spend the half hour to reinstall than wait a week for someone to figure it out
<adamh> mebaran151: How do you break things?
<adamh> ChaosZ3RO: Reinstalling won't fix your problem.
<mebaran151> Oh
<mebaran151> I dont know
<ChaosZ3RO> Actually it will <_< at least for a while
<mebaran151> I was trying to make evolution from scratch
<adamh> ChaosZ3RO: I've given you some very good advice. Use it. If it still doesn't work, then reinstalling won't do anything.
<adamh> mebaran151: apt-get build-dep evolution; apt-get source evolution; cd evolution[tab] ; dpkg-buildpackage
<adamh> mebaran151: never EVER fuck with the package manager :)
<hendsp> nobody knows any good ecommerce software? where's a good place to ask on freenode?
<adamh> hendsp: http://freshmeat.net :)
<oMega505> hey guys, how do i enable the root account?
<adamh> oMega505: /topic
<randabis> why do you want to enable it?
<adamh> oMega505: But the better answer is, "don't, just use sudo"
<mebaran151> adamh, I was just having fun
<hendsp> adamh: yeah, i've tried, but it's hard to find one which allows for stock monitoring on product attributes
<mebaran151> no need to get so serious
<adamh> mebaran151: Well, I suppose.
<oMega505> adamh, the thing is that i installed Enemy Territories using sudo and now it wont run unless i start it with sudo
<adamh> mebaran151: But when people talk about reinstalling modern Linux distros, I can't help but think they're missing the entire point.
<mebaran151> adamh, yeah
<mebaran151> but sometimes
<adamh> oMega505: Well, CERTAINLY don't run it as root!
<mebaran151> it is quicker to reinstall
<mebaran151> then to try to figure out where you fucked it
<mebaran151> of course
<mebaran151> if it hadnt been clean
<oMega505> adamh, so, what do i do? :S
<adamh> mebaran151: But that's the thing -- *don't* fuck it :)
<mebaran151> I mihgt have fixed
<mebaran151> if my home ever contains something I usually am not so easy to do it
<adamh> mebaran151: If it's not in /usr/local, /opt, /var/local or /home, don't edit it. Follow that simple rule and you'll never need to reinstall, ever :)
<mebaran151> I usually dont do that
<mebaran151> I usually leave it like that
<mebaran151> one of these days
<mebaran151> I am going to LFS
<adamh> oMega505: Dunno, there must be an answer on Google.
<mebaran151> and actually have a right to break it the right way
<adamh> mebaran151: Heh, what fun :)
<randabis> I'm gonna try out freebsd tomorrow for kicks
<oMega505> adamh, kk, thanks
<adamh> mebaran151: I kinda did LFS for a few years. Started off as Slackware, but ended up with no remaining Slackware-ness at all :)
<randabis> downloaded the isos, just gonna wait until tomorrow to do the install
<adamh> mebaran151: And even then, I didn't need to reinstall until my memory died and managed to slaughter my / partition :)
<mebaran151> heheh
<adamh> mebaran151: Reinstalls are for Windows -- where software makes itself impossible to remove.
<adamh> Just like reboots :)
<mebaran151> reboots
<mebaran151> yes
<randabis> oMega505, I suppose you could uninstall it and run the installer as a normal user :/ or maybe change the permissions on /usr/local/games/et
<mebaran151> that is one thing I love
<mebaran151> once I learned to get the hang of init and daemons
<mebaran151> I have never really needed a reboot
<mebaran151> except to get my new kernel up
<mebaran151> and everyone loves the new kernel
<randabis> my uptime's 4 days now...It would be longer, but something happened and I can't remember what... :p
<adamh> I rebooted my server computer once last year. A power surge made it crash somehow.
<adamh> did you know... the uptime wraps around to 0 after about 497 days? :)
<randabis> OUCH lol
<randabis> I'd be pissed
<adamh> Yes, but after you achieve it you're cured of the "must-get-a-higher-uptime" fanaticism :)
<randabis> yeah
<mebaran151> I found that the dpkg make though fails to build ubuntu properly
<mebaran151> I mean evolution
<mebaran151> there is a bug report on it
<mebaran151> but for now I have no useful contact software
<adamh> mebaran151: You sound like the kind of person who LFS is best for :)
<adamh> mebaran151: You get to learn a hell of a lot how things interact.
<adamh> mebaran151: And then, at the end of it all, you go back to something dead simple like Ubuntu and appreciate it much, much more :)
<randabis> hehe
<mebaran151> adamh, yeah
<adamh> mebaran151: evolution is an utter bitch to compile manually. Stupid mozilla NSS dependency...
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> but the problem is
<mebaran151> the Debian build daemon
<mebaran151> fucked it up
<mebaran151> pretty bad
<mebaran151> crashes the entire system
<mebaran151> with a bad float
<mebaran151> whenever anything tries to call it
<adamh> mebaran151: Crashes the entire system? Erm...
<mebaran151> well it freezes X
<mebaran151> and I have to restart X
<mebaran151> and that is annoying
<mebaran151> not unlivable
<adamh> mebaran151: That's a bug in X...
<adamh> What is the Debian build daemon, anyway?
<mebaran151> well it is a bug everywhere
<mebaran151> I dont know
<mebaran151> it was referenced in the bug
<mebaran151> I guess it was what builds pkgs
<mebaran151> here is the bug number
<adamh> mebaran151: You certainly don't need that to compile Evolution the proper way...
<mebaran151> no
<mebaran151> I think that is what makes the pkgs
<adamh> mebaran151: dpkg-buildpackage does that
<mebaran151> yeah
<adamh> mebaran151: It's not a daemon...
<mebaran151> but AMD64 is so screwed up
<mebaran151> nope
<mebaran151> I didnt think so
<adamh> mebaran151: Oh, AMD64, huh? Say no more :)
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> AMD64
<mebaran151> somebody did a bad pointer or something
<adamh> Once AMD64 adoption reaches critical mass those bugs will be much less frequent.
<mebaran151> X has stopped crashing since the dist upgrade today
<mebaran151> but Evolution
<mebaran151> sort of sucks
<mebaran151> still
<mebaran151> always exits with a float exception
<adamh> mebaran151: It'll probably work in a day or two if you file a bug with Ubuntu.
<adamh> mebaran151: Ubuntu devs are totally awesome when it comes to handling bugs :)
<mebaran151> bug filed
<mebaran151> a couple weeks ago
<mebaran151> this has been going for awhile
<mebaran151> must be huge
<adamh> Weird :)
<mebaran151> yeah
<randabis> I wonder how usplash is going
<mebaran151> but AMD64 is so hard now adays
<randabis> the wiki hasn't been updated in a month
<ksugi> offline synaptic repositories? how?
<bosewicht> ok, so nobody in here knows anything about apache?
<mebaran151> ok
<adamh> bosewicht: I know something about apache
<randabis> I know it's a web server :)
<hygl> bosewicht: and i now something about meta questions:)
<mebaran151> adamh, 5870
<hygl> know even
<adamh> bosewicht: http://homepages.tesco.net/~J.deBoynePollard/FGA/questions-with-yes-or-no-answers.html
<bosewicht> i've had this prob all day not being able to hit my public_html dir. i've asked the same question 7-8 times and nobody responded, i have userdir enabled, i have my default dir pointing there, but it still loads /var/www
<adamh> bosewicht: You've browsed to http://localhost/~bosewicht ?
<bosewicht> i get a internal 500 error
<adamh> bosewicht: chmod a+rwx /home/bosewicht/public_html
<adamh> (erm, a+rx, that is)
<adamh> chmod a+rx /home/bosewicht
<adamh> (which sucks, but must be done)
<hygl> bosewicht: and have you looked in the /var/log/apache/error.log?
<adamh> mebaran151: Did you look at the forum post by Tristan Tarrant about compiling by hand?
<bosewicht> yes, it says address already in use
<adamh> bosewicht: Do you have apache *and* apache2 installed?
<bosewicht> still the same internal 500 error log
<bosewicht> i had uninstalled apache2
<hygl> bosewicht: but is apache2 still running?
<adamh> netstat -pant
<mebaran151> adamh, I looked
<mebaran151> but I didnt have time at the moment to actually do it
<adamh> Ah well, 'night all :)
<Halo> Hello
<Halo> and "help, help!"
<randabis> =o
<Halo> I'm rather novice when it comes to linux, and am trying to compile some drivers for my wireless card
<Halo> I got it working with ndiswrapper.... but I'd rather have the linux drivers running proper
<mebaran151> well
<hygl> what kind of card do you have?
<Halo> it's an rt2500 chipset, and I got the freeware drivers set up
<Halo> err, at least downloaded.
<Halo> There's a makefile for the 2.6 kernel which I copied over
<Halo> then I try this: from the readme
<Halo> For 2.6 series kernel:
<Halo> a.  $make -C /path/to/source SUBDIRS=$PWD modules
<Halo>     Where /path/to/source is the path to the source directory for the (configured and built) target kernel.
<Halo> that command results in a build error
<randabis> those drivers are a NIGHTMARE to compile I've heard
<Halo> and quite a bit of googling has left me scratching my head
<randabis> have you tried using the linux tree for your kernel?
<Halo> ... say what now?
<randabis> er I think I meant linux headers
<Halo> I still don't follow... if it's easier to point me to a FAQ please do
<Halo> I don't mind reading the manual... I just need to know where to start :O
<randabis> what kernel source are you using?
<Halo> 2.6.8.1
<bosewicht> ok, now it says alert client 192.168.1.1 /home/bosewicht/public_html/ $.htaccess directoryindex not allowed in here
<randabis> what I meant by linux headers is that there is a package called linux headers that creates basically a source tree of your running kernel
<randabis> you can apt-get it
<randabis> you should try using the path to that as /path/to/source
<Halo> I think I got it actually...
<Halo> /usr/src/kernal ?
<randabis> no
<randabis> err hold on
<randabis> lemme check that
<Halo> "Linux kernel headers 2.6.8.1 on 386
<Halo> This package provides kernel header files for version 2.6.8.1 on
<Halo> 386,"
<djjason> could someone help me please, all of a sudden I cant log in using the defualt system session, and xsession-errors ends with /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<Halo> This I do not have
<Halo> How will getting this help me?
<Halo> will it create a new src folder?
<randabis> yes, it basically mirrors your running kernel
<Halo> ok, I have a centrino... should I get the 686?
<randabis> are you running a 686 kernel now?
<Halo> I'm actually running a 386 kernal though... as it's the only install iso I saw available
<randabis> you should get the one that matches your running kernel
<Halo> ok
<gobeavs> that reminds me, if I have an athlon 64, what kernel should I get?
<gobeavs> I don't want a 64 bit OS though
<randabis> k7
<Halo> downloading
<gobeavs> ok
<gobeavs> thx
<Halo> it's about 30mb.. I hope ubuntu doesn't poop in the meanwhile
<Halo> an isssue which I think is related to my ndis drivers
<Halo> I'll get a kernel error saying disabled irq 11
<Halo> at which point my wireless dies, but oddly... so does my usb mouse
<randabis> hmm
<randabis> might be acpi related
<Halo> this is a dell 8600 laptop
<Halo> I greatly dislike dell... but before xmas they had a $750 off sale so I jumped on it
<randabis> heh
<Halo> I've been paying the price ever since lol
<Halo> oh how I miss my old thinkpad
<randabis> well the 2.6.8 kernel does have some problems with acpi on some systems, that's why I mentioned that
<Halo> if only I could have grabbed a T42 for the same price I got this thing
<Halo> is there a way of using ubuntu and the older 2.4 kernel?
<randabis> it sucks that IBM is dropping their laptop/desktop business
<randabis> NOT recommended Halo
<Halo> I know... but perhaps Levano will prove worthwhile
<Halo> we'll see
<Halo> ok, I wont use 2.4 then
<Halo> but what am I to do?
<randabis> you could disable acpi
<randabis> and see if that helps
<randabis> I think the line to add to grub is pci=noacpi
<Halo> I'll try it out if the native linux drivers don't work out
<Halo> because I think it's related to my wireless connection dropping
<Halo> as soon as my connection drops (I think) I get the error
<Halo> I'm just confused as to why it kills my usb stuff too
<Halo> I know the ndis stuff isn't working great though, as it reports 100% signal usage *all* the time
<randabis> the path will be something like /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386 when it's done
<djjason> is there a way to reset the default system session so I can log into it again
<Halo> no fluctuation what so ever... even when the signal is dead
* SymbolicLink recommends Halo for LAN parties though
<randabis> well ndiswrapper works well with somethings and less well for others
<gobeavs> what is ACPI?
<randabis> it works great with my wifi pcmcia card
<randabis> google is your friend
<gobeavs> but it doesn't tell me what I want to know
<Halo> It works better than the nix driver at this point
<Halo> as the nix driver wont compile :O
<gobeavs> "ACPI establishes industry-standard interfaces for OS-directed configuration and power management on laptops, desktops, and servers."
<gobeavs> that tells me nothing about if it will work on my computer
<gobeavs> or if it will have conflicts with my linux
<Halo> It's usually only an issue for laptops
<gobeavs> ok
<gobeavs> thx
<gobeavs> that what I needed to know :D
<randabis> you're probably already using it
<randabis> depends on the age of your hardware
<Halo> has some standby issues and most especially power management issues (like when the power is pulled and it forces things to run on battery)
<gobeavs> new
<gobeavs> about 1 year old, max
<gobeavs> 2 actually
<gobeavs> yeah, its a desktop so I'm fine I think
<randabis> unless you turned it off in the BIOS, you're definitely using ACPI
<Halo> ok, headers downloaded... giving this a whirl
<randabis> good luck
<randabis> hope it works out better for you
<Halo> she worked :O
<Halo> .... ok.... now what
<Halo> do I copy the compiled module to my real source folder or something?
<randabis> no
<randabis> should probably put it in /lib/modules/*kernel
<randabis> and do an insmod module.ko
<Halo> ok
<randabis> then add the module to /etc/modules so it loads at bootup
<Halo> well here is b: b.  run '/sbin/insmod rt2500.ko'  (as root)
<Halo> so it puts it in the directory I'm working in I suppose
<randabis> sudo insmod rt2500.ko :)
<randabis> yeah I suppose so
<Halo> yeah, I've been sudo'ing everything up to this point
<randabis> good :)
<Halo> I wouldn't have gotten this far if I hadn't been :)
<randabis> yeah
<Halo> well if I run it out of this directory will I have to keep it there?
<Halo> because I don't want to do that... it's something deep in my home dir
<randabis> I don't think so
<Halo> allright, I'll give it a shot then
<randabis> after you insmod you will probably have to modprobe it for it to work...I advise disabling ndiswrapper first though...you'll probably have to reconfigure your network settings too
<randabis> not sure
<Halo> yeah, I was just about to ask
<Halo> it's insmod'd in
<randabis> rmmod ndiswrapper should turn it off
<Halo> no errors, so I guess things are cool
<FAST> can anyone tell me how to get the  gxmms applet to work ?
<gobeavs> excellent Halo
<Halo> allright... well I'm going to copy out my netconfigs and hopefully be back shortly
<randabis> then you just need to blacklist ndiswrapper in /etc/hotplug/blacklist so it doesn't load on startup
<_4strO> yop yop all
<Halo> if not... I may just cry and boot up windows
<Halo> I'll be removing ndiswrapper if this works right
<Halo> so the blacklist shouldn't be needed
<gobeavs> whenever I install a new kernel, it leaves the old kernel entries in GRUB so I can boot them again, is there any downside to leaving them in there?
<mebaran151> gobeavs, you have to read
<mebaran151> but other than that
<mebaran151> all they are doing is taking up space
<gobeavs> I have to read?....I can do that
<gobeavs> space isnt a problem
<mebaran151> so if you have a couple gigs and space is no big deal
<mebaran151> and your boot partition is pretty big
<mebaran151> like 100 mbs
<gobeavs> ok
<randabis> you can safely remove them...just do the COMPLETELY remove option in synaptic on the particular kernel you want to remove (or apt-get --purge remove kernelpackage
<gobeavs> thx mebaran
<im_high> wow nice chan
<randabis> :)
<FAST> is there a way to run xmms only from the applet, and not have it in the panel window list ?
<mebaran151> im_high, everything is nice when you are high
<mebaran151> ;)
<im_high> ;)
<mebaran151> not that I would have any ideas about that
<im_high> jus installed ubuntu on this ppc g3 350
<im_high> kinda coo
<mebaran151> hey
<mebaran151> it is better than MacOS pre X
<im_high> cept it makes me change my pw everytime i login?
<mebaran151> and probably better than X as well
<mebaran151> im_high, that is not supposed to happen
<mlambie> i remember hearing that there is going to be another ubuntu conference in Canberra around the time of linux.conf.au this year (April). Does anyone have any details?
<im_high> and users and groups....type in pw...says The config could not be loaded (error running the backend script)
<randabis> no idea
<im_high> same with network
<mebaran151> im_high
<snowblink> mlambie: see the ubuntu site. I believe it's in Sydney though.
<mebaran151> try reinstalling base-config
<mebaran151> and then rerun it
<im_high> tryed checkin the faq
<im_high> ok
<mebaran151> like boot to run level single
<mebaran151> im_high
<im_high> ?
<mebaran151> have you run sudo-apt-get dist-upgrade yet
<im_high> no
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> see if that fixes anything
<mebaran151> they release bug fixes all the time
<im_high> should i run base-config first?
<Nitrox> Hello Everyone, Newbie here to this distro
<randabis> welcome
<Nitrox> I got it up and Running less than 24hrs and I like it alot
<randabis> great
<Nitrox> Sux that 13hrs of that time I was at work
<Halo> hello?
<randabis> heh that could explain the time gap there. :) only distro I've ever used that took over 24 hours to setup was gentoo
<Nitrox> Loving the Synamtic package and how easy it is to run Fluxbox
<Halo> ok hello again?
<randabis> hi halo
<Halo> I tried to modprobe for my newly added rt2500 driver
<mebaran151> Hi halo
<mebaran151> this is not AA
<mebaran151> heheh
<Halo> I'm halo and I'm a windows addict :(
<Zotnix> 24 hours to set up gentoo? Heh.. took me 48 hours
<Zotnix> One time I compiled Open office for 3 days
<Halo> it took me 24 hours to compile gentoo...
<randabis> Zotnix, I said "over" :)
<Halo> then I tried to compile kde and got a kernel panic
<Zotnix> Oops
<Zotnix> Okay :D
<Halo> I tried that a couple more times... and dropped it
<Halo> went to arch
<Nitrox> I am thinking about getting gentoo whenever I gor AMD64
<mebaran151> Nitrox
<Halo> arch is nice :)
<mebaran151> I have AMD64
<mebaran151> I tried Gentoo
<mebaran151> it was painful
<Halo> anyway.... modprobe gives me the finger and says rt2500 isn't found
<mebaran151> nothing ever compiled cleanly
<mebaran151> except for the base system
<mebaran151> everything else always failed half way in
<randabis> Halo even after insmod?
<mebaran151> so I had to start all over again
<Halo> one thing I loved about gentoo was that the documentation was so complete
<Halo> it's really rare these days
<Nitrox> Mebaran151: You still using Gentoo on your AMD64
<mebaran151> nope
<Halo> randabis yes, I set did the insmod
<mebaran151> I couldnt get X to compile
<mebaran151> so I just sort of gave up
<gobeavs> arch...pfft
<Halo> then I rmmod ndiswrapper and tried to modprobe rt2500
<gobeavs> ubuntu rules
<mebaran151> I needed to use the computer you know
<Nitrox> Strickly Ubuntu now ?
<Halo> I use ubuntu and xp
<Halo> trying to get away from xp entirely
<mebaran151> I am an ubuntu, Debian, and a little XP man
<Halo> getting used to the gimp has helped with that immensly
<mebaran151> I also ran Slackware
<Nitrox> i here ya.. Mepis is what got me from Windows complete
<randabis> Halo, maybe put the module in /lib/modules somewhere, and insmod it from there then modprobe
<gobeavs> same here Halo
<randabis> I'm pure ubuntu
<will> i use Ubuntu and xp- but only for games
<Halo> I used arch to try and get some halfway real linux knowledge
<randabis> haven't used windows in a while now
<snowblink> randabis: I thought modprobe inserts the module
<Halo> I installed red hat first... got a desktop and said 'ok... now what?' then booted xp again
* SymbolicLink used Windows to EAC a CD earlier
<Halo> Installing gentoo and then arch was enough for me to learn a bit so I could actually try and troubleshoot things
<Nitrox> Windows I hate because I got this on my test system with is a 550Mhz and it is running like a champ..
<gobeavs> XP for games, but I play games so much I spend more time in XP :(
<mebaran151> you want docs
<Halo> arch was also easy on my old thinkpad.. it was only a 500mhz machine
<mebaran151> go to LFS
<mebaran151> there is documentation there
<mebaran151> there is so much documentation there
<Halo> cedara is supposed to really help gaming in linux
<mebaran151> I think an elephant died
<mebaran151> twice
<randabis> snowblink, yes, it adds and removes modules
<gobeavs> i have cedega, doesn't work too well
<Halo> randabis ok, I'll try that
<gobeavs> have tried 3 things, none of them work enough to play
<snowblink> randabis: so do you still need to use insmod?
<SymbolicLink> Wine doesn't run Starcraft, I'm upset
<Zotnix> Odd
<Zotnix> I got it to run on wine
<randabis> snowblink, yes, I believe you do...I haven't been able to get modprobe to work with a new module before doing that
<SymbolicLink> I'll try Cedega
<Nitrox> So i am trying to configure still little box like as a FTP Server and Webserver with PHP support so got to get mysql in background up and running
<randabis> insmod is what actually inserts the module into the kernel
<mebaran151> wine is soon going to have full DirectX 9
<mebaran151> that will be hot
<SymbolicLink> Zotnix, it runs but it's slow and sound doesn't work
<snowblink> randabis: hmmm... man insmod seems to defer to modprobe
<mebaran151> as the WINE Project is more thorough than Transmeta
<mebaran151> they try to do it the right way
<SymbolicLink> Supposedly it works, but I haven't had too much luck
<randabis> snowblink, indeed it does... hmm
<gobeavs> but Cedega is meant for games
<Halo> wine should have dx9 next month, or so says the grapevine
<randabis> that would rawk
<gobeavs> that would be nice
<SymbolicLink> Well, gnite
<randabis> bbl, gonna play some more vba
<Halo> trying to remove ndiswrapper first, then insmodding the rt2500 and then modprobing
<Nitrox> Anyone in here ever checked out Zebra as a firewall/Router software
<judge> what package holds the development headers so i can build kernel modules against an ubuntu kernel?
<judge> ie how do i get the /lib/modules/2.6.10-2-386/build directory
<upop> hi folks. I dont suppose I can go back to warty from hoary without reinstalling can I? It's just too unstable for me
<upop> anybody?
<Zotnix> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DowngradingFromHoaryHowTo
<upop> Zotnix:  thanks, I'll check it out.
<Halo> randabis that wa a no go my friend :(
<Halo> randabis that wa a no go my friend :(
<Halo> modprobe still says that it's not found
<calamari> is it possible to see my local x screen remotely without using vnc?
<Halo> but if I try to insmod it again, it says already there...
<Halo> so it's added
<Halo> any other ideas?
<Halo> what sort of directories should I expect to find in /lib/modules?
<Halo> because I've got 2 kernel sources...
<Halo> 2.6.8.1-3 and 2.6.8.1-4 ?
<lane> hello
<lane> can anyone tell me the command to update packages or install packages in ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> it's in your administration menu
<lane> let me find that real quick
<Halo> halo@Goliath:/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386 $ sudo /sbin/insmod rt2500.ko
<Halo> halo@Goliath:/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386 $ sudo modprobe rt2500.ko
<Halo> FATAL: Module rt2500.ko not found.
<Halo> That's exactly what I do...
<Halo> any thoughts?
<HrdwrBoB> um
<lane> HrdwrBob, thanks
<snowblink> Halo: skip the .ko
<HrdwrBoB> modprobe rt2500
<HrdwrBoB> not .ko
<Halo> odd... the readme states the .ko
<Halo> ok, I'll try skipping it
<HrdwrBoB> Halo: for insmod yes
<HrdwrBoB> for modprobe no
<pvh> How can I specify the soundcard to output to with the Multimedia Systems Selector?
<pvh> I think it should be 'alsasink device="hw:1,0"', but that doesn't parse.
<Rattboi> I've got a semistrange question...
<ficusplanet> Does anyone know of any current/ongoing work to use the xcomposite extension in GNOME?
<Rattboi> can you have 2 soundcards in linux and map different apps to different soundcards?
<lane> so, i suppose Ubuntu comes with servers and development tools... it does, doesn't it
<pvh> Rattboi: Yes.
<pvh> Rattboi: But it's miserably awful.
<pvh> Rattboi: Basically, one of your cards is going to be hw:0,0 and the other will be hw:1,0.
<Rattboi> is there an easy way to implement it?
<Rattboi> like wrapping them in different mixers?
<pvh> Rattboi: Not really. It's a pain in the ass, and I'm still struggling with it.
<Rattboi> damn
<Rattboi> dualhead video is so easy in some ways, why not dualhead sound?
<pvh> Rattboi: And there's minimal documentation.
<HaloGray> ok... that didn't work either
<Rattboi> that sucks
<Rattboi> it'd be great for say... a car computer
<Rattboi> stereo to one sound card, dvd to the other in the back
<HaloGray>  halo@Goliath:/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386 $ sudo /sbin/insmod rt2500.ko
<HaloGray> halo@Goliath:/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386 $ sudo modprobe rt2500
<HaloGray> FATAL: Module rt2500 not found.
<pvh> Rattboi: It isn't too bad on an application-by-application basis.
<Rattboi> it seems like you should be able to use 2 mixers to do it
<pvh> Rattboi: you can
<pvh> Rattboi: Do you have a computer with two cards?
<HaloGray> any other ideas?
<Rattboi> no, not atm
<HaloGray> could all the ndis configs be screwing with this?
<Rattboi> I was just wondering about it, since there's NO way to do it in windows, afaik
<pvh> Rattboi: Oh, it's easy.
<Rattboi> in windows?
<pvh> Rattboi: oh yeah
<Rattboi> huh
<pvh> Rattboi: Winamp can be set to output to a specific application.
<pvh> Rattboi: Then you just set your default output to the other card.
<pvh> Rattboi: Used to do it all the time.
<Rattboi> I guess I figured that the support wouldn't be there...
<Rattboi> but that's still app-to-ap
<snowblink> HaloGray: uname -r
<Rattboi> Man, I wish I could find my gf's OSX cds
<Rattboi> then I could dualboot OSX and Ubuntu on her Ibook g4
<Rattboi> I tried the hoary live cd, and it worked great
<Rattboi> sound was a little strange
<Rattboi> volume, that is
<Rattboi> I think I've always had a few sound bumps with ubuntu though
<pussfeller> now, what exactly do i do to get flash and mp3, etc... its unclear to me
<kzm> Good morning!
<jeavis> HI, How I can expel one cd from my cd-rom with a instruction from tem?
<pussfeller> eject
<pussfeller> if its installed
<jeavis> and to inpur
<jeavis> yes
<jeavis> pussfeller: if i want to put a cd in my cd rom what instrucion use
<pussfeller> jeavis, all i know about is the eject command, I dont know how to load it
<pussfeller> tho there must be one
<HrdwrBoB> eject
<HrdwrBoB> eject -t
<HrdwrBoB> will close the tray (if possible)
<pussfeller> yeah that makes sense
<HrdwrBoB> not all drives support it
<jeavis> thank
<mebaran151> just run eject
<mebaran151> with the cdrom drive open
<mebaran151> and it will close it
<mebaran151> I believe
<mebaran151> if you want it to mount
<mebaran151> it should mount auto mount
<mebaran151> or just mount /dev/hda or whatever should cut the trick
<kzm> Houston, I have a problem.
<kzm> When I start up, the fonts etc in the menus are not correct, and some icons are missing in the menus (in particular the keyboard config icon).  When I click it, the kbd dialog pops up, and the fonts are magically fixed.  Any idea?  Anybody?
<Emanuelez> hello *
<mebaran151> I am sleepy
<mebaran151> all you guys
<mebaran151> I am out
<Emanuelez> what do u have to install to have gcc 3.4? both gcc and gcc-3.4?
<kzm> And besides: anybody manage to switch windows with Win-TAB (instead of Alt-Tab)?
* kzm scratches his head.
<Emanuelez> kzm: don't really know :-S
<jeavis> hi, I have a problem with my xine, every time that I want to use gnome restars, some body know why?
<kzm> Quite weird, I think.
<kzm> And one more thing: how do I change the /%&# menus?
<Rattboi> which menu is that?
<kzm> Emanuelez - did you try just apt-get'ting gcc-3.4?
* kzm wonders if it is a better way to list channels than with /list...
<wmealing_> just wondering, /me tips his hat
<wmealing_> does the hoarey live cd for PPC work ?
<im_high> much better
<kzm> Hi again
<siimo> hi
<im_high> simple re install with inet
<shock> hoi
<im_high> :)
<kzm> I suppose it's a good idea to run gnome-session....that fixed my font problem, as well as the Win-Tab window switching thing.
<kzm> So now y'all know.
<im_high> nice
<Emanuelez> how do i request panotools and enblend to be put in the repositories?
<rob_m> when will kde work again...
<rob_m> and mono too.
<im_high> kzm how would running another instance of a session improve your font
<pepperpot> is it possible to get a hoary package while staying in warty?
<zenrox> pepperpot,  no
<zenrox> it will break warty
<prego> Which filesystems do you recommend for a USB-flash drive?
<Rattboi> Reiser :P
<prego> Rattboi, It is the one I have ;-)
<prego> Rattboi, however, they say that the number of writes is limited at USB-flash drives
<prego> Rattboi, so the journal thing is not a good thing for a USB-flash... Is that right??
<Rattboi> for my purposes, it seems a little overkill
<flodin> perhaps a log based file system
<Rattboi> I'd just use fat32, but that's because I want it to be usable wherever I go
<flodin> nah bad idea
<prego> Rattboi, I have created 2 partitions so I have fat32 and reiser
<Rattboi> huh
<flodin> a partitioned usb drive? sheesh
<flodin> what the hell are you going to use it for?
<Rattboi> I wouldn't have thought that windows would support multi-partitioned USB flash
<flodin> but why
<Rattboi> yeah, it's all based on context
<prego> flodin, 1st partition to share data with windows machines. 2nd partition, to backup my data and share with Linux machines
<prego> Rattboi, Windows only sees the first one ;-)
<Rattboi> I don't see why you'd need something like Reiser
<prego> Rattboi, ext2 was very slow when writting
<flodin> prego: but fat32 is understood by linux also
<prego> Rattboi, I think it is something related to the kernel version. In fact reiserfs is fast in ubuntu but slow in SuSE
<prego> flodin, I want to have symlinks, etc.
<prego> flodin, and each user have hers directory
<flodin> haha
<Rattboi> prego, are you putting more than data on there?
<prego> flodin, with her own permissions
<prego> Rattboi, software development trees
<flodin> permissions aren't worth shit when they're on a removable drive
<prego> flodin, unless you know hom you lend the stick
<flodin> right
<prego> so, can I disable journaling in reiser?
<Rattboi> disabling journaling in reiser?
<Rattboi> why use reiser then?
<Rattboi> did you try ext3?
<Rattboi> in actuality, I've never used ext3, so I don't know about performance, etc
<Bigglez> Evolution question: Is there any way to have an icon signify new email in the taskbar?
<flodin> i've used reiser and my impression is that it's not yet trustworthy for unreliable drives
<prego> Rattboi, the problem is that with ext3/ext2 for some reason the stick behaves slow
<flodin> i ended up with some directories that caused a kernel panic every time i tried to view / delete them
<prego> Rattboi, I also tested udf, but I didn't manage :-((
<Twentyone> Bigglez: I don't think there's a applet for that.. but you could use a mailboxChecker
<Rattboi> prego, so are you having issues with Reiser?
<Rattboi> if it's working best for you, maybe you should just stick with it
<prego> Rattboi, none ;-) but I am scared about reducing the operating life of the stick
<Zindar> bigglez: not yet I think
<Rattboi> even though it's a bit weird
<Bigglez> Twentyone: I have gkrellm, how would I get it to detect mail in evo?
<shock> *grml* - the mapping of my mousebuttons just refuses to work
<shock> *grml*
<Twentyone> shock: don't use a mac mouse ;) there's no button ;)
<Rattboi> afaik, flash is good for at least 20000 writes to each sector
<prego> Rattboi, in fact, with reiser, the stick behaves almost twice speed than with fat ???
<Twentyone> Bigglez: Don't know.; I don't know/think there's a plugin for that
<prego> Rattboi, 20000 writes to journal area may be not so much
<Rattboi> true, true
<shock> <Twentyone> <- actually mappen button2 successfully to fn-alt
<shock> but fn-ctrl wont be button3 :(
<prego> Rattboi, wich leads me to two questions: a) is it possible to disable journal in reiser? b) how can I enable "noatime" option at mount? (at automagic mount)
<rob_m> yeay i finally figured out how to get gmane to work
<Bigglez> Ok - thanks anyway
<Twentyone> shock: arf :/
<shock> 21: barf
<shock> :)
<Twentyone> :)
<Twentyone> shock: I see you know SpaceBalls ;)
<shock> :P u dont say
<prego> Rattboi, flodin, if you know spanish, you may see what I've done at "www.barrapunto.com/~prego/journal
<Bigglez> Xmms question: Is there some way to setup a shortcut key to pause/play?
<shock> what do i have to restart to reread /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<shock> brb
<Bigglez> Retry : Xmms question: Is there some way to setup a shortcut key to pause/play?
<Rattboi> Bigglez, like global hotkeys?
<Rattboi> http://forum.xmms.org/viewtopic.php?t=700
<Rattboi> http://members.optushome.com.au/a.nielsen/
<Rattboi> btw, have you ever tried Beep?
<Rattboi> it's basically xmms, with a GTK2 interface
<Rattboi> looks a lot nicer
<Rattboi> although I did compile it myself, to get the old equalizer
<Rattboi> I don't much like the new equalizer, even if it is more "accurate"
<Bigglez> Ratboi : is 'global hotkeys' some kind of app I can install?
<George_Guy> Hi guys....I am trying to compile gftp and get error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Rattboi> Bigglez, it's more of a concept
<Bigglez> George: Go look at http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Zindar> george: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Bigglez> George : You need to install gcc I think
<Rattboi> but if you checked those links, it's what you're looking for
<Rattboi> xmms-hotkey
<Bigglez> Ratboi - ok - is there some kind of global hotkeys thing? KDE had it built-in
<Bigglez> Kewl - I'm cheking those links thanls
<Bigglez> thanks - I mean...
<Zindar> or if it's essential without s? :)
<George_Guy> ok, how do I install gcc?
<Rattboi> apt-get gcc
<Rattboi> actually, I think Zindar should be right
<Bigglez> Georg: Go to that link and read!
<Rattboi> sudo apt-get install build-essentials should include gcc
<Zindar> just run apt-get install build-essentials and wait until it's done.. then retry
<Zindar> it's named "build-essential".. not "build-essentials" I just doublechecked
<randabis-laptop> isn't gftp already a package though?
<Rattboi> yeah
<Rattboi> it is
<Bigglez> OK - off to compile xmms hotkeys. anyone know of a .deb file?
<zenrox> Bigglez,  its in the repos
<randabis-laptop> then I fail to see the reason to compile gftp
<randabis-laptop> unless he needs a bleeding edge version for some reason
<zenrox> Bigglez,  also too gnome will use the extrakeys on a keyboard and pass them to xmms
<Rattboi> zenrox, out of the box?
<Bigglez> zenrox: 'sfunny - I thought I had them all enabled and yet a search comes up empty
<Rattboi> I wish I could check, but I'm on a windows box atm
<Rattboi> at work
<zenrox> Bigglez,  got to your gnome keyboard set up
<George_Guy> can anyone email me a compiled version of gftp that works?
<Rattboi> man, I can't wait to get my mac mini + ubuntu :)
<Rattboi> George_Guy, what about gftp in the repos?
<Rattboi> I've never had a problem with it
<Bigglez> zenrox : you mean the Computer->Desk pref->key shortcuts? Cos that don't work properly
<zenrox> works just fine for my keyboard
<George_Guy> repos? sorry, I am a extreme newbie to linux, baby steps please, lol
<Bigglez> ok - thanks all, brb
<Rattboi> George_Guy, there's this thing called apt-get
<randabis-laptop> George_Guy, synaptic
<Rattboi> or synaptic :)
<Rattboi> it's used to install software across the internet
<Rattboi> the software is available from places called repositories
<Rattboi> software repositories
<Rattboi> for example, if you wanna use command-line, you can do this for gftp
<Rattboi> "sudo apt-get install gftp"
<Rattboi> then you have gftp
<Rattboi> it's that easy
<zenrox> with out the quotes tho
<Rattboi> lol
<Rattboi> yes
<George_Guy> mmmm...I have tried it but after entering my password it dissapears and nothing after that??
<Rattboi> synaptic or command-line?
<randabis-laptop> it disappears? ...
<zenrox> it shouldent do that
<zenrox> it should at least give an error
<George_Guy> synaptic package manager
<randabis-laptop> try command line then
<randabis-laptop> it's faster anyway
<George_Guy> ok I get an error 'user is not in sudoers file'
<randabis-laptop> ...
<wiebel_> morning
<niptac> I checked for updates to gaim in synaptic and it says that there is a version "1:1.1.0-1-warty+backportedfrom-ubuntu-hoary1" is this right? is it safe to update to this one?
<wiebel_> is there any way to edit the kde menu with ubuntu? it seems kmenuedit wont work, any changes wont show up in the menu
<zenrox> niptac,  i wouldent use backports
<George_Guy> how do I add myself as a sudoer user?
<prego> Who automagically mounts the pendrives? is it "udev"?
<wiebel_> visudo
<zenrox> George_Guy, go read www.ubuntuforums.org
<randabis-laptop> strange that he isn't already a sudoer though
<zenrox> randabis-laptop, probly created another account out side of the installer
<wiebel_> no one here running kde on ubuntu? :)
<zenrox> not me
<zenrox> gnome all the way
<Rattboi> nope
<Rattboi> gnome rocks big ass
<cast> e!
<randabis-laptop> zenrox, yeah, didn't think of that :)
<randabis-laptop> XFCE here
<zenrox> i havent tried to get that xfce to work yet
<zenrox> but one of these days i will
<randabis-laptop> it's easy with the graphical installers at os works
<niptac> zenrox: I just went to ubuntu unofficial starter guide and from there I included in sources.list all the lines including the one from backports, so do you suggest I delete this one line from sources.list? and do apt-get update?
<wiebel_> well i like kde just a little more :)
<zenrox> niptac,  yep
<niptac> ok
<wiebel_> but that's taste
<zenrox> randabis-laptop,  point me in the right way
<George_Guy> Anyone got an idea how I add myself as a sudoers user, every time I try install it says I am not a sudoers user
<wiebel_> 10:56 <wiebel_> visudo
<wiebel_> as root
<randabis-laptop> www.xfce.org
<randabis-laptop> click graphical installers
<zenrox> ok thx randabis-laptop
<randabis-laptop> you'll need to install the dependencies before they will work though
<zenrox> i fegured that
<randabis-laptop> you'll need glib2and gtk2, along with their development libraries, libxpm-dev, libdbh, libdbh-dev, and a couple of others I believe
<randabis-laptop> a2ps is another
<zenrox> i have that allready installed
<randabis-laptop> it tells you what you're missing once you are able to start the graphical installer
<zenrox> i like to compile a few apps i like to keep bleeding edge and thay happen to use gnome dev libs
<randabis-laptop> it doesn't let you proceed without the dependencies, so you can just hit hack, install the deps, then hit next again
<randabis-laptop> cool
<niptac> zerox I deleted it and updated and it doesnt show the newer version from backport only from official port
<zenrox> niptac,  now got to gaim.sf.net
<zenrox> get the deb and install that
<zenrox> or get the source and compile it your self
<zenrox> if your so inclinded
<niptac> zenrox you dont suggest I do apt-get upgrade gaim?
<wiebel_> hmm
<zenrox> thats the older ver of gaim in warty
<wiebel_> how can i edit the menu entries in the gnome start menu? :)
<zenrox> the ver is now 1.1.2
<zenrox> gaim updates every 2 weeks or so
<niptac> zenrox does it go only for warty or other software as well like xchat?
<prego> wiebel_, point nautilus to applications:// and create launchers directly there (or at subfolders)
<niptac> sorry does it only go for gaim I meant
<wiebel_> ah
<wiebel_> thenx
<zenrox> niptac, ya prety much only gaim
<niptac> zenrox ok cool thanks
<zenrox> xchat and others dont updat as fast
<prego> wiebel_, it will only apply to current user, thought
<zenrox> gaim you must keep up to date
<wiebel_> ah ok
<niptac> I thought warty was up to date system
<wiebel_> prego: what about the shared menu?
<zenrox> it was when it was releaced
<zenrox> gaim up dated 2ce
<niptac> ok
<zenrox> gaim seems to have massive devlopers worken on it
<zenrox> now if we can lure some of them from thare to ubuntu
<zenrox> lol
<prego> wiebel_, not sure, I guess that adding launchers modifies only a local user copy
<niptac> this version of gaim in warty seems to have a bug
<randabis-laptop> hoary is the bleeding edge :) for the most part anyway
<randabis-laptop> featurefreeze is soon
<zenrox> ya
<niptac> hoary is like sid
<zenrox> cant waite
<zenrox> no
<zenrox> hoary and like sid
<zenrox> and=ant
<randabis-laptop> hoary isn't like sid
<randabis-laptop> they are kinda similar, but hoary is something different now
<niptac> I had sid b4 and it was quiet stable
<niptac> hoary is kde?
<zenrox> hoary is quite satble
<randabis-laptop> no, hoary is not kde...
<niptac> warty gnome
<zenrox> hoary gnome
<niptac> no?
<zenrox> ubuntu = gnome
<randabis-laptop> universe has kde
<niptac> ohh I see
<zenrox> kubuntu will be ubuntu+kde
<zenrox> some day
<randabis-laptop> kubuntu is being developed within hoary
<niptac> another distro?
<niptac> kubuntu?
<randabis-laptop> I don't think so
<zenrox> randabis-laptop, true
<niptac> so after hoary comes out warty will go?
<zenrox> the guy that founded ubuntu is trying to encurage kubuntu to strik out on its own
<wiebel_> prego:
<wiebel_> "applications:///" is not a valid location.
<randabis-laptop> warty will still receive security updates for another year after hoary is out
<niptac> I really like ubuntu
<zenrox> after that better dist-upgrade
<randabis-laptop> but most people will probably update to hoary
<bestadvocate> hello
<zenrox> hoary rocks and is pretty sollid allready
<randabis-laptop> yep
<randabis-laptop> I have it on 3 systems :)
<bestadvocate> hey you guys know if the packages on marillat work on AMD 64s?
<zenrox> my fileserve =warty
<prego> wiebel_, weird, it is for me ????
<zenrox> dint wnat the probs of hoary on it yet
<wiebel_> strange
<randabis-laptop> unless marilliat has made 64bit packages, I doubt it
<prego> wiebel_, make sure you are updated....
<randabis-laptop> wiebel_, what version do you run?
<wiebel_> prego: i am
<prego> wiebel_, I'm in Warty
<wiebel_> i'm in hurray
<randabis-laptop> that's why you can't change menus like that
<prego> oh
<niptac> so hoary will be a more up to date gnome?
<randabis-laptop> hoary has changed
<randabis-laptop> niptac, Gnome 2.10
<wiebel_> there still should be a way to edit you menu's i presume :)
<randabis-laptop> wiebel_, there is, but it is not easy
<wiebel_> strange
<wiebel_> but tell me ;)
<randabis-laptop> I don't know how exactly...I've just heard about it. I don't use gnome
<wiebel_> heh ok :)
<wiebel_> well it seems kde uses the same menus as gnome
<wiebel_> that's way i asked
<bestadvocate> i hope dvds will work i want to watch empire strikes back
<zenrox> bestadvocate,  you have gxine installed + libdvdcss
<cast> well, youll need to get around the dodgy encryption
<bestadvocate> its getting the repositorys to work thats often the problem
<cast> can one take a ubuntu install and replace all the apt sources with debian testing sources without everything exploding?
<bestadvocate> and I am hopeless when it comes to compiling (why I'm on ubuntu)
<bestadvocate> cast: i have heard of it being done with little incident
<zenrox> cast no it will expload in to a million peces too
<cast> oh, random question: does stock kernel come with dmcrypt enabled?
<waxhead> hi everyone
<zenrox> cast dont know
<bestadvocate> heya waxy
<zenrox> whts that for
<cast> block device encryption
<zenrox> like loopback
<cast> indeed, only not using cryptoloop
<zenrox> probly not then
<bestadvocate> wow i think synaptic crashed on me
<waxhead> what's with ircnet these days?  I can't seem to connect anymore.. pity, coz the #linux was always fun..
<bestadvocate> go figure
<cast> zenrox: you have a stock kernel?
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> hoary stock kernel
<zenrox> but ya stock
<cast> zenrox: mind running cat /proc/crypto |grep name|awk '{print $3}'|tr "\n" " "?
<zenrox> came back with md5
* cast nods
<zenrox> thats what you wanted to know
<cast> indeed.
<zenrox> welp i am off to bed
<cast> what about ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/crypto|tr "\n" " "?
<zenrox> night all
<bestadvocate> night dude
<cast> bah, alright. night dude
<zenrox> ill run that then off to bed
<zenrox> anubis.ko arc4.ko blowfish.ko cast5.ko cast6.ko crc32c.ko crypto_null.ko deflate.ko des.ko khazad.ko md4.ko michael_mic.ko serpent.ko sha1.ko sha256.ko sha512.ko tcrypt.ko tea.ko twofish.ko wp512.ko
<zenrox> thare ya got cast
<cast> ahh, cheers :>
<zenrox> night
<jono> hi all, is inotify included in the default ubuntu kernels?
<wmealing> anyone know if the ppc live CD boots ?
<scoon> hey all, are there cpu specific deb's besides kernel's and gcc ?
<scoon> for example, would there be firefox-i686.deb and firefox-i386.deb ?
<Lathiat> scoon: not generally, they are usually only made where it really counts
<scoon> Lathiat, thank you.  I thought that, but just wanted to double check.
<Lathiat> scoon: in general it doesnt make much of a difference
<cast> apt-build might be something you want to look into
<cast> not that id bother personally, for some imaginary practical difference :>
<cast> [if this were #gentoo id be being flamed right now :x] 
<Lathiat> you would never have made it in the door in the frist place
<Lathiat> they can smell those binary packagers from a mile away!
<Kyuuketsuki> ubuntu 64 sucks!!!
<Parallax> hi anyone can tell me a web where i can read about sharing my internet with ubuntu??
<Kyuuketsuki> i cant get into GDM and it messed up GRUB
<niptac> does anyone know of any medical software for ubuntu?
<Setite>  why did it mess up grub
<cast> niptac: i think theres a medical distro, based off debian, might be a live cd [/OT] 
<Setite> ubuntu32 has no problems
<Setite> a medical distro
<Setite> wtf
<niptac> cast: wow cool do you know the name of the distro?
<cast> hey, dont ask me, i just read the descript :x
<Setite> im reinstalling ubuntu64 for the 3rd time so i can select a really low resolution...
<Setite> anyone know how i can fix GRUB once i get it running
<cast> lmao, no, unfortunately ive forgotten. have no use for such things see :/
<niptac> I heard once of GnuMed but cant find it in synaptic anywhere
<Setite> whats medical about it
<cast> Setite: i have little idea,
<Setite> do you know how to repair grub
<cast> niptac: get the source and make your own .deb, its easy :>
<Setite> my choices are to repair it or wipe the drive and give up on ubuntu
<cast> Setite: id just reinstall grub in the mbr
<Setite> because i need mym windows
<cast> Setite: need for what?
<Setite> gaming
<Setite> cedega doesnt have surround sound
<Setite> not for games
<cast> pffffft.
<Setite> hey im used to playing CS in surround sound... it wont be the same without it
<niptac> here it is I think I found it cast: http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-med/
<Bonghi> Hi all, I'm partitioning... may I ask some questions?
<snowblink> niptac: apt-cache search med
<niptac> good idea ;)
<cast> aptitude search med- even :o
<Bonghi> I'm trying to overwrite a fedora core 3 installation in a dual boot with win2000
<cast> good call, i never noticed that. only searched for medicine and medic
<Gusto_> Bonghi: overwrite it with what?
<Setite> win2k
<Setite> fc3 sucks
<Setite> ha
<Bonghi> I would like Ubuntu... (i have the 5.4 installer)
<Setite> plus windows nemesis 2.0 is actually quite good considering
<randabis-laptop> haven't used windows in a while
<stuNNed> Setite: considering what?
<Setite> that it is windows xp
<Setite> its a stripped and streamlined windows xp
<Bonghi> now i have 3 partitions on ide1: #1 ntfs 80 gig #2 ext3(booter) 110 meg #3 lvm 42 gig
<Setite> optimized to hell
<stuNNed> Setite: and what does ubuntu linux have to do with a stripped down streamlined windows xp?
<Setite> nothing
<Setite> and i would like to install ubuntu 64... but if i cant grub to let me run windows then ubuntu has to go
<cast> Bonghi: microsoft wrote a remving linux howto. read that perhaps
<Setite> cant get grub*
<Setite> i may have to... i want to dual boot... especially to play games in cedega... but i want windows too...
<Bonghi> If i delete partition #3 is there any way to set ubuntu recognize #2 as space for the booter and use free space in #3 for new installation?
<stuNNed> Bonghi: sure
<Bonghi> cast: i don't want to get rid of linux: I just got in the game!
<cast> Bonghi: oh, i thought you meant overwrite it with win2k, but that was Setite's comment not yours
<randabis-laptop> you could leave the current paritition alone Bonghi...you just need to format them and set the mount points
<Setite> me neither... i like ubuntu... i have ubuntu32 on my shit rig and i like it...
<randabis-laptop> just format 2 and 3
<Setite> but certain things are too difficult in linux at the present time
<randabis-laptop> and set the mount points of /boot and /
<cast> Bonghi: indeed, dont fsck with the partitions, just mkfs again
<stuNNed> Setite: then RTFM
<Setite> rtfm means nothing more than rtfm to me
<randabis-laptop> I think you should make a home partition too, but that's my own preference
<Bonghi> should I prepare those partitions before entering the installer (via some live-cd) or does it hadle it?
<Setite> i have ubuntu 64... and a bfg 6800gt...
<Setite> i cannot get x-server to run
<randabis-laptop> Bonghi, it handles it
<hizz> hey does anyone know how to get the gaim icon back in the taskbar?
<randabis-laptop> just do manual partitioning
<snowblink> hizz: add notifications applet
<stuNNed> hizz: think it's in the gaim prefs
<Setite> how do i reconfigure xserver or repair it or update it from the doslike CLI
<hizz> oh notifications
<stuNNed> Setite: did you try installing the nvidia 64 drivers?
<hizz> ahh thanks =)
<Setite> im not sure
<Setite> just ran the installer
<randabis-laptop> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Setite> i figured it would automatically work to some degree
<Bonghi> ok, then I remove both #2 and #3 then have it use the free space as default. Correct?
<stuNNed> Setite: afaik there are 32bit drivers and 64bit drivers as well =)
<Setite> ah thats the command i couldnt remember
<Setite> dpkg-reconfigure
<Setite> xorg?
<Setite> not xfree86
<Setite> i am using warty
<randabis-laptop> Bonghi, you don't need to remove them, you only need to format them and set the mount points
<Setite> from the free printed cd
<randabis-laptop> xfree86 then
<hizz> should i use dpkg or apt-build to compile from source?
<Setite> ok
<socketbind> howdy, I can't print any job that is over around >600kbytes under cups
<socketbind> i had the same problems on the previous distros
<socketbind> i have a HP PSC 750
<scoon> is there a "preferred" way to switch from gcc3.3.5 to gcc3.4.4, all i did was change where /usr/bin/gcc points.
<Bonghi> I go and check the installer to see if I'm able to set mount points. Is there anything I could read?
<stuNNed> socketbind: did you check cups config files for print size limit or something?
<socketbind> foomatic generated a ppd file for it
<socketbind> hmm
<socketbind> now you mentioned :D
<stuNNed> Bonghi: it's pretty automatic in teh installer, no?
<stuNNed> socketbind: might be a security issue or something or a feature =)
<socketbind> :D
<chrissturm> is there a nice mysql frontend in ubuntu that can execute queries?
<socketbind> i had the very same problem with previous distros
<socketbind> the very same
<Bonghi> I don't know... never installed ubuntu before ;-)
<Hwolf> When will the next array be out?
<stuNNed> chrissturm: phpmyadmin afaik but would't use it for security reasons, up to you though
<stuNNed> Bonghi: yes, the installer does it for you then.
<socketbind> so i don't know what to do with it, i never fixed this issue
<chrissturm> stunned: i would prefer a gtk app to a webapp
<scoon> chrissturm, how about phpMyAdmin
<socketbind> no limit is set
<stuNNed> chrissturm: i'm sure there is, saw one somewhere, just can't remember.
<zeedo> chrissturm: http://www.mysqlfront.de/
<chrissturm> is mergeant any good?
<Bonghi> ok... i go and try! (on an other pc) thanks
<stuNNed> Bonghi: good luck!
<scoon> chrissturm, what about by CLI ?
<socketbind> hmm any idea? there is no limit on the size of the jobs
<socketbind> KLimit 0
<Bonghi> may the "ubuntu" be with me... :-)
<stuNNed> socketbind: did you check the cups logfiles, they are pretty verbose.
<stuNNed> Bonghi: LOL :)
<socketbind> i don't see any errors...
<scoon> is there a "preferred" way to switch from gcc3.3.5 to gcc3.4.4, all i did was change where /usr/bin/gcc points.
<socketbind> oh there's something
<socketbind> PID 7563 stopped with status 3
<socketbind> hmm i'll raise the debug level
<Setite> ok xserver still wont run
<Setite> or GDM
<stuNNed> socketbind: also there is a cups web frontend, something like http://127.0.0.1:631 afaik
<hizz> ive seen screenshots of really nice linux desktops with an irc client basically integrated into the desktop, anyone know which one can do that?
<Setite> stunned any ideas
<stuNNed> Setite: install amd64 drivers, modprobe nvidia, then run 'X -configure' maybe?
<Setite> it goes bla
<Setite> ok how do i install them...
<Setite> from CLI
<cast> hizz: irssi running in a transparent eterm with its wm stacking set to bottom and sticky?
<stuNNed> Setite: all of this in console, of course
<hizz> um, exactly =)
<cast> oh, and of course with its window border turned off
<hizz> ill try that
<stuNNed> Setite: keys ctrl+alt+f1 then kill your x session from there
<socketbind> i see a bunch of aborted jobs on the frontend, i already knew stuNNed, now i'm anaylising the error file
<socketbind> raised the log level to debug
<cast> hizz: irssi in a transparent eterm, is nice at any rate :>
<Setite> what command to install amd64 drivers
<randabis-laptop> aterm, and Terminal also do that...gnome-terminal does too to an extent
<hizz> =)
<stuNNed> Setite: read the README that comes with the drivers, did you install amd64 ubuntu or i386?
<Setite> amd64ubuntu
<Setite> i ordered 10 of each
<stuNNed> Setite: and if you choose to use the nvidia installer make sure you don't have ubuntu's nvidia packages installed.
<cast> not that i use x...or anything filthly like that... *hides and watchs movie with mplayer -vo fbdev*
<Setite> ill choose whatever works... and is easiest as im not all the good at this
<Setite> that*
<Setite> has anyone had this problem
<Setite> i dotn see why it wont run with whatever installs by default
<randabis-laptop> Setite, not sure if it is different on AMD64, but you'd do this
<randabis-laptop> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<randabis-laptop> sudo nvidia-glx-configure enable
<scoon> is there a "preferred" way to switch from gcc3.3.5 to gcc3.4.4, all i did was change where /usr/bin/gcc points.
<randabis-laptop> then restart x
<DagaZ> anyone here using evolution in 4.10?
<socketbind> a bunch of entires with PID xxxx stopped with status 3
<socketbind> nothing informative :(
<socketbind> and the job get immediately cancelled
<socketbind> Error closing the renderer...
<stuNNed> socketbind: groups.google.com for the status 3 error message?
<socketbind> i believe that 3 means "Error closing renderer"
<socketbind> but what sort of postscript renderer it uses?
<socketbind> a bunch of people has the same problems with hpoj drivers
<socketbind> "hpoj is already the newest version."
<Setite> apt is not working right
<randabis-laptop> how so?
<Setite> it reads depencies and all that
<Setite> and does nothing
<Setite> doesnt install anything
<stuNNed> apt-get -f install
<stuNNed> ?
<Setite> ill try that next
<stuNNed> socketbind: hpoj or hpijs?
<socketbind> they're not the same stuNNed
<stuNNed> ah ok then, sorry.
<socketbind> hpoj is only for device connection
* stuNNed uses hpijs in production, works pretty good, but on osx server.
<Setite> whoa wtf
<Setite> it says
<socketbind> can you name for me an app that uses cups natively? not through the lpr "emulation"?
<Setite> nv sata : Primary Device added
<Setite> nv sata : Primary Device removed
<Setite> same for secondary
<Setite> like a thousand time
<Setite> s
<Setite> ok how do i fix grub so i can get back into windows
<Setite> i will deal with this problem later
<socketbind> geez i totally don't get it
<socketbind> i had the same problems on all recent distros
<socketbind> the cups versions very all around the same version
<socketbind> hpoj, cups is the most fresh, i cant believe the problem persists
<socketbind> i liked cups before but now it drives me nuts!
<socketbind> on the cups.bugs newsgroup only there is only one report
<socketbind> with no replies or whatsoever
<socketbind> something ghostscript related i presume
<Setite> ok imma repair the MBR and say goodbye to ubuntu... it should run without problems fromt eh installation
<hizz> anyone have any luck with java?
<hizz> i keep getting dpkg errors
<Parallax> can anyone tell me how to share internet ??
<socketbind> coyote linux for instance
<socketbind> it is a little floppy distro
<scoon> hizz, no.  I just dl'd java5 from sun and put it in /opt
<socketbind> put it in /usr/java scoon!
<hizz> so i shouldnt do it the way they describe on the ubuntu site?
<scoon> socketbind, not for me.  I have my "non-deb" stuff in /opt
<socketbind> ok scoon, but java MUST be in /usr/java believe me
<socketbind> if it didn't works for you in opt
<scoon> hizz, I am NOT saying to not do it that way.  I have just had better luck with sun's
<scoon> socketbind, why MUST it go there ?
<hizz> well i'm not having any luck with this way =)
<socketbind> i don't know scoon, if i didn't put it there it does not works for me properly, it is the preferred way
<socketbind> i have multiple jdk's and if i don't install them there
<scoon> socketbind, what do you mean by not work properly ?
<socketbind> they are errouneus
<socketbind> they isn't detected some weird errors
<socketbind> i can't remember them
<scoon> socketbind, still kinda vague.  anyway, i bet your problem is with gdm.
<socketbind> plainly just not working
<scoon> not java
<hizz> argh
<scoon> by default, ubuntu sets gdm to not read any local setup files like xsession or xinitrc.
<hizz> Removing sun-j2sdk1.5.0 ...
<hizz> rm: cannot remove `/usr/bin/apt': No such file or directory
<hizz> dpkg: error processing sun-j2sdk1.5.0 (--purge):
<hizz>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<hizz> Errors were encountered while processing:
<hizz>  sun-j2sdk1.5.0
<hizz> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<socketbind> with gdm? what printing has to do with gdm?
<socketbind> hmm upgraded ghostscript let's see
<scoon> gdm and java.  not printing.
<socketbind> then what has to do gdm with java?
<scoon> socketbind, gdm sets your PATH for you.
<socketbind> ooh, I used to set the path in .profile or .bash_profile
<scoon> socketbind, so if you wanted to set up you CLASSPATH, you need something like .xsession or .xinitrc.
<scoon> socketbind, yes and they only get read when you fire up a terminal.
<scoon> eh
<scoon> whatever.
<scoon> anyway, java works just fine in /opt
<hizz> damnit java broke apt-get
<scoon> hizz, apt-get check
<hizz> dependencies are ok...
<socketbind> for me .bash_profile and .profile gets in effect immediately, i just need to log out and in scoon
<hizz> but everytime i install something now it gives me errors about java
<socketbind> i used it like that now from a long time
<scoon> socketbind, do you do any java programming ?
<socketbind> scoon: yes
<scoon> socketbind, ever use java-gnome ?
<scoon> socketbind, http://java-gnome.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/bin/view
<socketbind> never, i don't know it but I use gnome from the begging
<socketbind> ehm beginning
<scoon> socketbind, check that out and try to run one of the very trivial examples using either eclipse or netbeans.
<windowsuser> java gnome
<scoon> socketbind, you when then discover what gdm has to do with java.
<socketbind> these are java bindings, i only use swing
<windowsuser> swing
<scoon> socketbind, ok.  never mind then.  swing is ok.  but the stuff that java-gnome is doing is pretty sweet.  and interesting as well.
<windowsuser> is it?
<windowsuser> how so?
<socketbind> okay scoon i didn't knew that you want to make java-gnome to work
<socketbind> sorry
<scoon> socketbind, mine works.  but it just illustrates what gdm has to do w/ java.
<windowsuser> dingleberries
<scoon> from an env stand point.
<scoon> cya all.
<socketbind> well and for hizz, better install it from the self extracting archive (not the rpm one)
<windowsuser> installing windows nemesis 2.0
<socketbind> this is the only thing what i didn't do from premade package
<socketbind> calm down windowsuser
<windowsuser> i couldnt figure out how to repair my MBR
<windowsuser> so i had no other choice
<socketbind> oh
<socketbind> what was the problem? what bootloader?
<windowsuser> GRUB
<windowsuser> it didnt add windows to teh list
<glassloop123> test hi all...this is myfirst time using ubuntu :)
<glassloop123> and first time join this channel :)
<socketbind> congratulations :D lol
<windowsuser> what are you saying glassloop... its all in characters
<housetier> welcome glassloop123
<windowsuser> haha
<glassloop123> :)
<glassloop123> thanks..
<socketbind> and it would be that hard to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst windowsuser?
<windowsuser> but yea ill try installing ubuntu when hoary goes public
<socketbind> a 3 liner entry and it would work
<socketbind> i don't use windows, but I remember it was that easy
<windowsuser> well when i asked how to fix it about 15 mins ago no one spoke up
<windowsuser> leaving me to my own devices
<windowsuser> so i wiped the ubuntu partition clean... and im reinstalling windows
<socketbind> ok then install windoze
<socketbind> welcome to hell
<windowsuser> nah its not as bad as regular XP... and on a fast PC its even better
<socketbind> i used to dualboot it before but it was killing my nerves
<windowsuser> on this PC i have no choice but to use ubuntu
<hizz> you guys bother with antivirus programs for linux?
<windowsuser> because its slow
<windowsuser> nah hizz dont bother
<socketbind> clamav, but there isn't much native viruses that works properly hizz!
<socketbind> they're just too specific to the system
<socketbind> i still don't get it
<socketbind> this renderer exit stuff
<socketbind> the job get immediately cancelled
<housetier> maybe ghostscript has trouble
<socketbind> already upgraded it...
<socketbind> no effect on it
<mz2> is there a way to change the calendar applet in the gnome-panel so that it'd show the week starting from monday?
<mz2> Mon-Sun instead of Sun-Sat#
<housetier> socketbind, what printer do you have?
<Hwolf> Does anyone here know how a logitech dinovo keyboard would behave out of the box on ubuntu?
<socketbind> i have an HP PSC 750 housetier
<socketbind> using hpoj and hpijs
<housetier> socketbind, that's a laser printer?
<socketbind> not it's a multipurpose inkjet housetier
<socketbind> PSC is short of Printer Scanner Copier
<hizz> how do i start an eterm?
<hizz> eterm doesnt seem to work
<housetier> socketbind, are ALL printjobs cancelled or just some?
<socketbind> around <600k they arent canncelled
<socketbind> 5x 1,4meg job was canncelled
<socketbind> Error closing renderer...
<socketbind> i don'T get it
<housetier> so just some
<socketbind> any >600k gets cancelled
<socketbind> something with the renderer which i believe is gs
<socketbind> any idea housetier?
<socketbind> i'm very close to show this machine who's the boss :D
<housetier> socketbind, what kind of documents are those cancelled jobs? just pages from, say, openoffice, or pdf files, or...
<socketbind> the pages are "feeded" from various programs through the legacy lpr "emulation", housetier
<socketbind> i have cupsys-bsd installed so it should work...
<socketbind> should
<socketbind> i'm trying it with apps natively supporting cups
<mz2> windowsuser, next time you should maybe resort to www.ubuntuguide.org before wiping out everything... :)
<housetier> socketbind, on a side note, the word you were looking for was "fed" :)
<socketbind> :D
<socketbind> i'll fry this thing
<socketbind> will fry it deeeeeep
<housetier> ok
<socketbind> why everything keeps using lpr
<socketbind> grrr
<windowsuser> mz2 perhaps
<socketbind> now i'm trying to print a 38 page doc from oo
<housetier> I don't have cupsys-bsd installed
<housetier> I don't need it
<socketbind> it's surely >600k
<socketbind> and it starts!!!
<windowsuser> but i like a few basic things to work out of the box... previous experience has shown that if it doesnt... the amoutn of problems in the future only multiplies... it just makes me think that 64bit ubuntu warty is messed up
<socketbind> i'll kill this thing!
<windowsuser> yay
<socketbind> nearly everything works for me out of the
<housetier> socketbind, so it seems something in cupsys-bsd does not work the way it should
<socketbind> including this stup*d integrated ac'97 card
<socketbind> hmm maybe
<housetier> socketbind, as I don't know the real cause maybe we can come up with a workaround for the time being
<dennis_> Hello
<socketbind> i would like to heard about any workaround, housetier :D
<housetier> socketbind, you could create pdf files "by hand" and print them from gpdf
<housetier> works for me
<Hwolf> Will a logitech dinovo keyboard work under linux?
<mz2> nah, ubuntu is really one of the few linux distros where you generally don't have to put up with annoying little compromises and problems with setting up things (well maybe apart from that dual boot which doesn't seem to be automatically done always :)
<socketbind> you mean those "extra buttons" on it?
<socketbind> hmm, i want to print a pdf ...
<socketbind> something very bad about lpr...
<dennis_> does anyone know how to install a hoarty package under warty? i need to get fglrx working on my amd64
<socketbind> now i see the log and all ok
<housetier> socketbind, I open any pdf and click on the "print" icon yes, then I select the network printer and print it
<housetier> Hwolf, you won't know until you try :D
<socketbind> something very bad about lpr
<housetier> so don't bother yourself with lpr
<housetier> move forward
<socketbind> ok housetier, but firefox, acroread etc uses lpr
<socketbind> it still uses it
<Hwolf> housetier: I'd rather not buy a 180 euro keyboard to find out it doesn't work.
<cast> 180 euro? that that ms bluetooth set?
<cast> ahh, logitech
<cast> id pay 180$ for a cordless keyboard on a few conditions:
<cast> it was long range. it specified in detail its encryption implentation, and i agreed with it. it was long range :)
<nightwolf> Hwolf, http://linux.yes.nu/diNovo/
<Guardiann> good morning
<LinuxJones> hi everybody :)
<Guardiann> LinuxJones hello
<Guardiann> kinda quiet in here
<linux_mafia> anyone using streamtuner under hoary? mine segfaults immediately
<LinuxJones> yeah it sure is :D
<housetier> Hwolf, if it doesn't you can return it
<hizz> anyone here use skype?
<Guybrush|numb> me
<hizz> did you install from source or rpm?
<Guybrush|numb> qt2 binary
<hizz> ah ok
<dennis_> is hoary installable?
<njan> dennis_, what do you mean?
<njan> dennis_, I'm running hoary right now..
<LinuxJones> dennis_, Yes, but you can never be 100% sure :D
<dennis_> njan how did you install it?
<dennis_> i used to run debian unstable so i dont mind a few problems
<Guardiann> dennis_ I upgraded from warty
<hizz> is it just me or are the ubuntuforums pretty slow
<dennis_> Guardiann, any problems?
<Guardiann> nope a sound problem at the beginning but that was 3 weeks ago
<dennis_> cool i might give it ago
<Guardiann> i like it
<dennis_> i need the latest ATI drivers so i need to upgrade
<Guybrush|numb> dennis_ what's the connection between ati drivers and not being able to use warty ?
<Guardiann> dennis_ just be warned tho some have had problems with hoary cause its still in developement
<dennis_> Guybrush|numb, im running an AMD64 based pc and only the latest ati drivers support this platform and warty has some older drivers, so ive got to upgrade
<Guybrush|numb> dennis_ i thought you could simply install the newer drivers on warty, but maybe i'm wrong
<dennis_> Guybrush|numb, i dont really know how
<dennis_> Guybrush|numb, but i know how to upgrade everything ;)
<Guybrush|numb> dennis_ i see :) I have zero experience on AMD64 but i installed latest ATI drivers from here (http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html) on warty for my radeon9600
<Menu> hello all
<Guardiann> hello Menu
<dennis_> oh i used to use that on debian. thie thing is i dont want to have to mess about seting up the kernel and compiling the drivers
<Menu> i am looking for some help with  the ubuntu ppc live CD, is this the right place?
<Guardiann> Menu its the right place not sure if anyone is awake to help tho
<Menu> ah ok, no europeans here : )
<Rattboi> Menu, I've used it
<Rattboi> but I wouldn't say I'm a guru about it...
<Rattboi> worked for me pretty well though
<Menu> Ill try my question then, the ppc live cd starts up with a 640x480 resolution on my Apple G4, is there a way to get a higher resolution?
<Guybrush|numb> dennis_ i see, i found the procedure easy enough and with kernel-package, it takes almost no work to update it :
<Rattboi> Menu, did you try option+cmd+'+'?
<Rattboi> something like that
<Rattboi> I'm not sure how it's mapped exactly
<Menu> what does that do?
<Rattboi> on pc, it's ctrl+alt+'+'
<dennis_> Menu, is that an X resolution or console?
<Rattboi> I assume X res
<Rattboi> maybe it's option+alt+'+
<Menu> i would like to get a higher resolution in X
<Rattboi> Menu, you might try the "Set Resolution" item in the menu also
<mojo> MENU: Higher than what?  You know what your hw will support, right?
<Rattboi> but sometimes that doesn't work quite right
<dennis_> Menu, youll need to change the X config file to include the res you want
<Rattboi> dennis_, he's on the live cd
<mojo> menu: what dennis said
<Menu> The set resolution option is locked to 640x480
<mojo> menu: you need to specify all the resolutions in XFree86.conf or xorg.conf (as appropriate)
<dennis_> Rattboi, ye i know thats a problem but thats what needs to be done ;P
<dennis_> Menu, you may not be able to change the config though ;P
<Menu> Rattboy what does ctrl+alt+'+' do?
<mojo> menu: could be either that you're running a basic generic driver, or that you just need the resolution entries.  Do you know what video card you have, or is it motherboard video?
<Menu> My hardware is ati radeon 8500 LE
<dennis_> Menu, it askes the X server to change the resolution to another predefined resolution(as defined in the X config file)
<hizz> can i get mp3 support distrowide?
<dennis_> distrowide?
<hizz> as in for rhythmbox, xmms, etc
<Menu> so i do this when x is running, where can i find the x config file? (me new to linux)
<mojo> menu: you can run either the generic ati driver or the drivers that ati released... the generic is "ati" and the vendor one is "fglrx"... (more 1 sec)
<dennis_> yep youll need to be running X at the time for the keypress to take affect
<Guardiann> hizz what do you mean distro wide
<hizz> for all audio apps
<dennis_> mojo i dont think fglrx works on other platforms
<hizz> so i can open an mp3 in rhythmbox, xmms, or whatever program i have
<Menu> mojo, so what do i type at the boot prompt? linux-powerpc video=ati ?
<dennis_> hizz, i dont see why not
<Guardiann> I think you only need the correct codecs
<mojo> dennis: what platform is he? Maybe I came it to this late... he is not x86 or ia84/AMD64?
<hizz> how would i do that? gstreamer?
<trace> Hello room
<hizz> hi
<dennis_> mojo nope PPC
<hizz> i have gstreamer-mad installed, but i cant play mp3s anywhere
<Slaven> I'm trying to get timidity to work... but where's the timidity.cfg?
<Guardiann> hizz there are a few codecs
<dennis_> hizz, xmms will want mpg123 or 321 i think
<trace> Quick question...My sound card isn't being detected how can I fix this...I'm new....
<Guardiann> check here www.ubuntuguide.org
<fuoco> does ubuntu use prelink?
<mojo> menu: "cd /etc/X11" and then "ls".  See if you have a file either XFree86.conf or xorg.conf.  If you have BOTH then you can ls -l and see which is the most recently modified
<mojo> menu: depending on which xserver you run, those are the config files for X.  If you're on warty u prob are using XFree86
<Rattboi> mojo, I'm pretty sure he's on hoary live cd on ppc
<dennis_> hizz xmms does not use gstreamer ;)
<mojo> denns (thx - i missed the ppc part... he he)
<dennis_> mojo, np
<Menu> power pc G4 ati radeon 8500 LE
<mojo> okay guys..  menu: sry i guess i just jumped in late to conversation.  even so this should be where your config lives.
<mojo> menu: its an apple by chance?  (just curious)
<Menu> yep its an apple
<Menu> not the standard video card though got it from a friend who got it from ati caulse he is blender 3d developer
<Rattboi> ati generic driver should still work...
<mojo> menu: cool. gonna have to play with one of those some time... anyway, u r on livecd? I have not run the livecd but I am guessing thatit puts its configs in a ramdisk partition???  I mean, you can't rewrite the livecd...
<Rattboi> maybe it's just not on the live cd
<Rattboi> mojo, that's right
<Menu> Rattboi, how di i start the ati generic driver?
<mojo> or it didn't detect properly on that unit
<Rattboi> Menu, it's not easy with the live cd
<Rattboi> I've only played with it on an iBook, so that's pretty well known hardware
<mojo> well menu, did you figure out which xserver it is running (xorg or xfree86), or someone else just up n know?
<Rattboi> mojo, it'll be xorg
<mojo> rattboi: ic
<Rattboi> cause it's the hoary cd
<Rattboi> recent hoary
<Menu> on knoppix you can add "screen=1280x1024 at startup
<Rattboi> Menu, so try that...
<fuoco> does ubuntu use prelink?
<Rattboi> fuoco, I've never heard that it does
<Rattboi> so I don't think so
<mojo> rattboi: k...  i been 'dist-upgrade'-ing along since warty and switched repositories, so my xorg move was a manual choce
<Menu> did not work
<fuoco> Rattboi: ok. because I heard it's very fast so i wondered what behind that
<Rattboi> fuoco, I've not heard that it's really fast
<Rattboi> but it's not slow
<trace> I'm trying to config mt sound but I keep getting "Error while initializing the sound driver:
<trace> device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)
<trace> The sound server will continue, using the null output device."
<Rattboi> I use it on my 500mhz 128mb pc, and I can deal with it
<Menu> i am now on macosx, ubuntu is not really usable on 640x480 for me so i don't know my x config
<Guardiann> compared to fedora and suse its very fast ;)
<ohgood> hmm, does ubuntu use coldplug for usb stuffs ?
<Rattboi> Menu, go to command line for me real quick and run "lsmod"
<Rattboi> hotplug
<Menu> on osx?
<Rattboi> nope
<fuoco> Guardiann: i'm comparing with gentoo
<Rattboi> on ubuntu
<Menu> -bash: lsmod: command not found
<Rattboi> sudo lsmod
* ohgood wonders who everyone is talking to...
<mojo> menu, if you do a "more /etc/X11/xorg.conf" you will see a part that says 'Section "device"' followed by a couple lines like 'Identifier' and 'Driver' that list the name and driver for your card
<Rattboi> ohgood, bwahaha
<mojo> menu: more cmd pages text files, space to adv (just in case youneed that info)
<ohgood> does ubuntu's default kernel support reiserfs ?
<Rattboi> yeah
<Menu> ok ill reboot into ubuntu and try and look that up, thanx for the help
<Rattboi> ohgood, yeah
<mojo> menu: k goodluck
<ohgood> ah
<Menu> tnx
<mojo> menu: b here when u get back
<ohgood> Rattboi: odd, i have either a) kernel panic unable to mount /dev/blah b) file not found; when i try to boot the default installation. - any pointers ?
<Rattboi> hmm
<Rattboi> not really...
<Rattboi> you're installing Ubuntu?
<ohgood> already done
<Rattboi> and you had another partition from before?
<Rattboi> a ReiserFS one?
<ohgood> Rattboi: i have about 14, iirc
<Rattboi> lol
<mojo> any mouse gurus out there?  I know some mice can be told to switch modes, like 400/800dpi if supported, etc. Wonder if I can modify mine to stop sleeping so fast when it sits on dark part of mousemat, or maybe wake up faster.
<mojo> heh... or i could just get a diff mousemat.  But i like my earthrise scene :(...
<ohgood> i've cp'd over /boot/'s images to my /dev/hda1 (since the installer apparently didnt) but it just panics/errors stated above.
<ohgood> no amount of fiddling with grub.conf can seem to boot a kernel correct, at least the one ubuntu installed(2.6.8.1-something)
<ohgood> my 2.6.10 will load fine, but since i have 8139 as module, it's kinda pointless
<ohgood> even worse, hotplug doesn't pick up ma mouse, so i'm stuck with no net, and no usable X. :(
<mojo> ohgood ohno :<
<ohgood> i am correct that vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386 is default, right ?
<verlucca> Hi
<mojo> verlucca: no, been dry for a while ;-)
<verlucca> Hoary doesn't recognize correctly my Matrox G200
<Guardiann> ohgood on warty i think your correct
<verlucca> Please, could you suggest me the correct driver?
<ohgood> Guardiann: warty ?
<Guardiann> ohgood isnt that what your using?
<ohgood> bah, apparently so.
<Guardiann> then you are correct
<Guardiann> hoary uses 2.6.10
* ohgood doesn't like releases named like that. version make more sense. anywho- maybe there is a more recent release ?
<ohgood> ahh
<ohgood> shoot, guess i'll have to wget 'hoary' then :(
<Guardiann> hoary is classed as unstable
<cocaxx> hi
<Guardiann> hello
<ohgood> Guardiann: no worry. i just one that works. i have other 'stables' here if it craps like 'warty' has so far. :)
<cocaxx> Does sb. know where I can find the human gtk/metacity/... theme?
<Guardiann> mw07 you could have just asked :)
<invictus> how can I make a program launch everytime when I log into my user account under gnome?
<chrissturm> add it to startup programs in "session properties"
<invictus> okay...thanks
<mojo> chrissturm: hey, i think i have a use for that too... cool.
<saif> hello,
<mojo> various benficient greetings be upon you, saif
<ohgood> for the record- just wiped the ubuntu test partition, aparently not booting makes things suck x2
* ohgood wgets whatever they're calling the latest version...
<saif> guys, i just found a driver for my intel chipset graphics card, but it says it is for suse, rh ( rpm package )
<saif> can i use the same driver for ubuntu?
<jafari> hello all
<saif> jafari: hello
<sgtshatta> jafari: yo kid
<jafari> hey sgtshatta whats going on homie
<mojo> saif: i know there are wasys to get files from rpm out or to repkg as a deb, but not up on them.. depends i guess on what the file is... now that you know 'what' the driver is, have you looked for the homepage or something?  maybe a source tarball is a safer ans or there will b a forum?
<jafari> hows linux treating you
<sgtshatta> jafari: not much man where is that code
<sgtshatta> jafari: linux is good stuff kid
<jafari> ok ill send it to you
<sgtshatta> jafari: kool
<saif> mojo: i just downloaded the tarball and i donno what to do with the contents! :) there is a file called install.sh and a hell lot of directories
<mojo> saif: there is usually a README or INSTALL file with some instructions.  Typical scenario is to extract it all into a directory (and let it build it's subdirectory tree)..  Then from the extracted-to directory you "./configure" to auto-config, then "make" to compile a buncha schtuff, then (as root or via sudo) "make install" if all went well with prev. 2 commands.
<mojo> saif: for this all to work, you will likely have to have the development packages (sources installed) for your xserver and/or kernel
<mojo> saif: u are on ubuntu... you getting graphics yet at all, with a generic driver?
<saif> mojo: unfortunatly, there is no Install or readme file, ./configure the command was not found,
<saif> mojo: i am on ubuntu, and it
<saif> 's working fine
<saif> mojo: only i need TV-OUT, so i though the driver from the vendor would do the trick
<mojo> saif: that much is good (bein on ubuntu n workin). What is this driver? what is your hardware?
<mojo> saif: hmm... haven't played with that but for ATI they refer you to the GATOS project for TV in (/out?)
<saif> mojo: i have a toshibe sa30-303 with a intel chipset graphics card 852
<saif> mojo: yes, i did c the ati package for tv-out, but i figured that wouldn't do for me!
<mojo> saif: prob not ;)
<mojo> saif: where'd you get this tarball from?
<saif> mojo: from the intel site
<mojo> can u paste a alink?  i'll look at it wit 'cha
<saif> mojo: 1 min.,
<chrissturm> how can i use "find" to delete all directories named .svn recursively?
* mojo curses crappy spacebar, damn mushy keyboard...
<saif> mojo: http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df/filter_results.asp?strOSs=39&strTypes=DRV%2CARC&ProductID=922&OSFullName=Linux*&submit=Go%21
<saif> mojo: thanx for helping, or trying to! :)
<mojo> saif: bbiaf
<chrissturm> saif: do you use hoary or warty?
<saif> chrissturm: well, i installed warty, i donno about the updates i keep installing!
<chrissturm> saif: ok. i was just asking because hoary's xorg has the intel drivers included
<saif> chrissturm: really? cool! how can I get hoary?! is it final? or still testing?
* mojo is still reading for ya saif...
<chrissturm> saif: its still not marked as stable. dont use it if you arent ready for broken stuff. that said, i'm using it on 3 systems without problems
<saif> chrissturm: cool, i would like to try it, where can i get it??
<saif> chrissturm: on the download site i can only find warty
<chrissturm> saif: theres a wiki page "upgrading to hoary"
<saif> ok
<chrissturm> basically you just replace warty with hoary in your sources.list
<saif> chrissturm: speaking of which, i am running ubuntu on 2 computers, is there a way, to keep the downloaded packages somewhere, so that the 2 computers can use them? instead of downloading them again, and if i can copy them to a cd or seomthn?
<LinuxJones> saif, you might want to look at apt-proxy
<saif> linuxjones: is that a directory?
<mojo> saif: it looks to me like the install.sh script will compile and install the drivers automagically.  But I cannot swear it will work for your system or not.  It looks like these are XFree86 drivers, not X.Org.  I would guess that you'll want to install the development files for XFree86 and your kernel (sources, headers, that is).  Try ./install.sh -v for verbose output if you want to see if flies.
<LinuxJones> saif, >> http://apt-proxy.sourceforge.net/
<mojo> saif: install.sh will, of course, need to be set executable.  Not sure about need for root..  Would guess it will build as user but need root to install... read guess as GUESS, he he
<mojo> saif: then there is always just goin with hoary/xorg like chrissturm was a talkin there
<saif> mojo: thanx, i will try now, if it doen't work, i'lll get XFree86
<mojo> saif goodluck / learnsome / havefun
<saif> mojo: yeah, but i donno i have my doubts about tv-out working on hoary instantly! :)
<mojo> saif: you never know... there is alwasys the livecd... i think a new iso is out, hafta check
<chrissturm> saif: did you check out this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/nv-tv-out/
<chrissturm> saif: its said to be working with other chipsets than nvidia too
<saif> chrissturm: nop, i didn't try anything unless it's intel driver!
<saif> mojo: it just told me that the scipt will use the following xfree86 directory /usr/x11r6
<saif> should i go on? or is there a possibility of fucking everything up?
<mojo> um, use it for what, it's output?
<mojo> saif: nuther minute...
<saif> mojo: doens't say anything,
<chrissturm> saif: go on
<saif> chrissturm: u mean go on with the installation?
<chrissturm> yeah
<mojo> saif: it will put stuff there, but it LOOKS like it will have a back-out ability, i.e., i think it backs up the files it touches.  lemme doublecheck
<saif> The script also needs to copy the DRM kernel modules to your
<saif> kernel module directory.
<saif> Please note that only 2.4.x kernels are supported right now.
<saif> Kernel Version   : 2.6.8.1-3-386
<saif> Module Directory : /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386
<saif> i guess it won't work afterall!
<mojo> saif: i think it's gonna be undo-able...  I am not your expert though.. but i think it won't configure if an xserver is up and running.
<saif> well, i finished,
<ohgood> drm ?
<saif> and it said i have to reboot!
<mojo> saif: so ... o, IC...only 2.4.x kernels...
<saif> restart X
<saif> i'll c what will happen!
<mojo> saif: um, you have way back here if x fails? i.e. irssi or sumthin?
<firstknight> how to renew dhcp client???? sudo killall dhclient3.... then sudo dhclient3 screw up my postgresql server daemon.... and if I log out gnome and want to log in gnome again, I got blank brown screen...
<saif> i'll go restart, yeah, my other computer! :)
<saif> ipconfig /renew :)
<mojo> Okay... no waranty expressed or implied, he he ;-)
<saif> mojo: c ya!
<firstknight> without reboot of course
* mojo crosses fingers for saif... there is an uninstall option in the script (comfortthoughts)
<mojo> LOL we can never have enough arrogance in a linux room he he
<goldfish> heh
<mojo> firstknight... not what saif said, that's the windows command
<saif> yippi yey! it didn't work! nothin is destroyed!
* Guybrush|numb cheers
<saif> mojo: hehehe, sorry about that!
<mojo> saif: drat (didn' work) n awesome (nothin destroyed).  You did find that the ./install-sh takes cmd-line options. I think uninstall will try to remove whatever it done did
<bl0w3r> ubunto --- what window manager its the default?
<superted_> metacity
<saif> mojo: well, i don't think i need to remove anything! since it's all working fine!
<mojo> saif: good 'nuff
<mojo> saif: you runnin an xorg server by chance?
<bl0w3r> metacity + gnome ????
<saif> mojo: ?? what's an xorg server?!
<saif> mojo: i have mysqlserver, apache servers! and i guess X server!
<mojo> saif: xorg, X.Org, branched off XFree86.  Hoary will be on X.Org xserver.  your x-server is the server that puts up the graphic screen for your clients (programs).  Not an over-the-wire server by necessity (though it does support remote programs drawing on your screen if you allow it)
<saif> mojo: i am installing ubuntu on another machine at this time, and i just noticed that it is downloading xserver-xfree86
<mojo> saif: Yeah, that's the one. You're installing from a warty cd?
<saif> mojo: yes, but i am currenty downloading stuff from the net, it asked me if i want to , and i said yes, actually i typed it
<saif> mojo: how do i know what server i am using for x?
<mojo> saif: YMMV, of course, but I switched to the hoary repositories and upgraded
<saif> mojo: well, that is what i will do next, started the downloading before knowing that i can do the hoary thingie
<mojo> saif, off hand?  bring up synaptic, do search for xserver and see what is marked as installed.
<saif> xfree86
<mojo> saif: yeah, the /etc/apt/sources.list needs editing (or you can do it via Synaptic interface).
<saif> mojo: yeah, ilooked for it on the wiki, and i got the page, will do it!
<saif> mojo: but first i'll c what this apt-proxy is, so i wouldn't have to do it on 3 machines ( the downloading that is )
<mojo> saif: so well that driver you had was intended for xfree86 but I was not sure it would work for you or not anyway... has a lot of tests for osname and lists lots of mandrake, suse, redhat but no ubuntu or debian. prob. for special configs, and defaults to some default otherwise. One day I am gonna do more than read shellscripts and learn to write them (he he)
<mojo> saif: apt-proxy?  what's that?
<daniela> #j: ubuntu-brt
<Tux-Rox> Hello all, I am having trouble connecting to a networked printer. The printer is on a server running RHEL3 using CUPS and SAMBA. I can see the server when I browse the network and I can mount the NFS share, but I can't connect to the printer.
<saif> mojo: well, it's supposed to save all the packages the are saved from clients for a single source for other clinets ( it acts like a mirrot for sources)
<saif> mojo: donno nothin about it yet, have to do some reading!
<mojo> saif: i googled up the homepage already http://apt-proxy.sourceforge.net/ (looks pretty cool, really... probably something you may want)
<saif> mojo: http://apt-proxy.sourceforge.net/
<mojo> saif: echo (he he)
<saif> mojo: hehe
<saif> mojo: yes, strange y they don't have that on the ubuntu distro
* mojo can't wait to get xorg builds with compositing...transparency is just soooo slick ;)
<mojo> saif: wonder if it's in marillat (a debian repository)...
<saif> mojo: xorg? how to get?
<tritium> saif, in Hoary
<saif> mojo: donno, how can i get a list of all the repostories?1
<mojo> saif: it is in the hoary repositories
<saif> mojo: like the debian pages, have the apache mono thing, but the ubuntu and univeral don't!
<saif> mojo: and i keep downloadin packages manually, and dpkgin them, i'm sure debian have a repository i can use in synaptic,
<saif> mojo: this hoary seems pretty cool,
<mojo> saif: your /etc/apt/sources.list shows what ones your system is aware of. I suppose *anyone* could put up a repository for you to link to.  Marillat is jst one that's referred to for some extras so I've followd instrux to add to my list
<mojo> saif: i likeit
<bretzel> Hi all, Yesterday  I did an up-to-date through synaptic ( hoary pkgs ) and now I randomly boot xorg in 640x400 screen mode ... I have to restart xorg to go back to my fav. res ( 1600x1200 ) - I don't think removing resolution list in xorg.conf is a good idea --- any hints ?
* mojo damnspacebar
<mojo> lol bretzel no removing list is prob not best answer...
<mojo> bretzel, so it works on a restart?!?
<bretzel> mojo: og course :-) ( ctrl-alt-backspace) it is not that much annoying tho :-) but since I like to learn, I am asking for some hints ...:-)
<bretzel> btw: I read yesterday that (hoary)xorg and nvidia-glx normally works sell but I still have loads of "unresolved symbols" from modules load if I run xorg with "nvidia" ...
<kzm> Ahem.
<zenwhen> Hmm
<kzm> Anybody using tetex on warty?
<bretzel> sell: ( grrr read well)
<mojo> bretzel... strange.... u on hoary or warty? on hoary try Desktop | Administration | Screen Resolution.  Don't know where to find same on Warty.  There should be an option (if memory serves) to make the chosen resolution the default for this computer.  I bet it puts something in the xfree86.conf or xorg.conf, cuz normally it should automatically try to boot in best available resolutinl
* kzm waves to benford.
<saif> ctrl+alt+bk sp!!
<saif> didn't whay it does
<saif> so i tried it
<saif> restarts@@
<mojo> saif: fun huh?
<mojo> saif: yeah, resets whole x-server
<saif> mojo: should have some warning before doing thaat!
<mojo> saif: can be kinda rude. May leave programs in bground "detached".
<bretzel> mojo: yes, I went to the screen res admin the frist time I've booted in 640x400, That was the only res. available :-)
<mojo> saif: warning from what?  It's a form of a three-finger-salute for the x-server, used in panic. I guess a "hey, you meant that?" is not a bad suggestion though.
<bretzel> btw: It is funny : my TTX 17" monitor can do 1900x1400 :-) :-) but I prefer to stay @1600 ...
<saif> mojo: smethn like r u sure u want to restart??
<mojo> bretzel: I bet it snuck something in your .config file that tells it to use that res by default. You may have to hunt the file for it if u can't un-set that option
<kzm> bretzel: did you look at the output of X (/var/log/XFree.0.log or something)
<saif> is there a key thing that does shows running processes?? like ctrl alt del on windows?
<bretzel> mojo: bah.... When hoary will be offcially released, I wall re-install it from scratch anyway...
<mojo> saif: but then, if you MEAN to do ctrl-alt-bs then there's a good chance x needs it cuz it's all gerfarbulled up anyway, making a warning or whatever not likely to display
<kzm> saif: top?
<mojo> bretzel, um, my understanding is april
<kzm> saif: or do you want to show processes with windows?
<saif> with windows
<bretzel> kzm: no, only when I try nvidia accel driver that reports unresolved symbols....
<bretzel> mojo: Yes, april :-)
<kzm> saif: well, there's the window selector applet for the panel....
<kzm> saif: I was sure there was a cmd line util to list X windows as well, but I forgot its name
<mojo> bretzel: Ubuntu is 'scheduled' for 6-month update intervals to co-incide with GNOME projects schedule (methinks).  Warty was 4.10 (2004.10th-month), Hoary is to be 5.04 ('05, Apr)
<saif> kzm: well, what i want is a key sequence that displays a window like the task manager inwindows, shows running processes, and to force quit 1, if somethn happens,
<mojo> kzm I thnk u r right but i don't know 'em either
<bretzel> BTW: When up-to-date pkgs, I noticed that I've got XDamage; scompmngr, but dunno if it is still buggy/laggy/slow-hell ---
<kzm> bretzel, look and see if it doesn't tell you why it ignores a bunch of modes... you probably have the wrong info about your monitor or something
<bretzel> xcompmngr --- full of thumbs again
<mojo> saif:  check out xbindkeys to set up hotkeys for whatevertheheckuwant
<saif> mojo: whatevertheheckiwantanddonnowhatitis!
<kzm> saif: xkill will kill windows (and usually their process)
<mojo> saif: u configure it and have it run on your login (add to session in session mgr). it intercepts keystrokes and mouse events upstream so youcan hotkey whatever
<bretzel> kzm: As I said, I giveup what that resolution first boot, since I know I can take back the normal res, I prefer to focus on nvidia-glx probs...
<mojo> saif: try a pkill -u $USER for self-destructive fun (kills all proc's runnin owned by $USER (you)
<saif> mojo, kzm: ok thanks,
<mojo> saif: the pkill will act like that ctl-alt-bs but won't leave any stuff hidin in bground
<saif> i'll go do some reading and get the aptproxy then try hoary, anywyas, i guess i don't really need anything to kill prcesses since, nothin has hanged without the system figuring a way to kill it!
<mojo> bretzel i loaded 3ddesk to play with... is fun but resource consumptive... set on xbindkeys hotkey to activate, gives me a 3-d carousel to switch workspaces from. Really slick, I must say...  but piggy little screenhack
<mojo> saif: cool take care then, if you're checkin out
<bretzel> mojo: When in Warty and nvidia-glx working, I tried 3ddesktop: and yes it is a very cool deskswitcher .....
<saif> bye thanks for the info!
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<mojo> bretzel: ain'tit though?
<saif> oh i was wondering
<mojo> saif: peace
<saif> how the heck do the ubuntu ppl get money!??! shipping and printing and develooping and everything?!
<mojo> e-Jah quit?  who will the e-Rasta's pray to?
<saif> and it's free!
<bretzel> mojo: I think I am missing right modules version, when i run xwindow with nvidia-glx driver, i get unressoved symbols ...
<altan> saif: a guy who has 500 million dollars :)
<saif> well, they can  pray to me,
<LinuxJones> altan, I wish I had 500 dollars :D
<mojo> Saif: M. Shuttleworth made MILLIONS selling his company to Verisign, so he started some charities and the company Canonical, which is the funder behind Ubuntu. They do 'bounties' for things they want ppl to write or improve on, too.  Also do some contests, like a $1000 prize for ubuntu website graphic / look n feel overhaul
<mojo> saif: I think like over $550 Million in the Thawte Grp or whatever it was he sold to Verisign... He's a dot-com success story.
<saif> mojo: cool! so he is just giving a way his money!
<Bonghi> Hi all, thanks to what the channel told me before I could succesfully install Ubuntu!
<saif> mojo: he must expect a return in someway
<klaym> it's not good when there's money going on behind a linux distro
<mojo> saif: Think so.  He did get the soviets to let him fly to space as tourist (HA!  Daaaaaammmnn!).. but he's apparantly all about charity
<altan> klaym: Shuttleworth seems to have a very different approach than RedHat/Novell
<altan> http://www.itweb.co.za/sections/software/2004/0411051105.asp?A=LIN&S=Open%20Source&O=FPT
<jdub> saif: yes, canonical is a for-profit business. :-)
<klaym> but if he's investing so much money on it, there must be something he's aiming at to get those moneys back
<klaym> or he's just weird
<altan> "Shuttleworth will make a sustainable business of Canonical by selling services. The company is made up of 37 developers, handpicked from Debian and the broader community."
<mojo> imho shuttleworth is a stand-up guy.  i know i would probably be a philanthropist if i ever got rich (i'm a treehuggin hippylover) but not everyone would or does ya know
<bretzel> Make xorg failing to read which modules are mssing for nvidia ciao :-)
<saif> well, i sure hope there would be more ppl like him!
<altan> yup
<mojo> saif: yes, me too. Must say though that I have met many very very kind souls out there.  Most don't have his bucks but really, in the really big picture it ain't about money, this earth-trip we all take. But it's a great tool to help ppl and he uses it well
<saif> mojo: couldn't agree more!
<saif> mojo: i just remembered somethn, do u know the question that gives the answer 42??
<mojo> saif: methinks he helps w/aids prob in africa and also has 'advancement' programs/scholorships.  Check up on him, he doesa lot
<saif> the one with the univrse like and bla bla
<saif> cool
<saif> since i live in jordan,
<mojo> Saif: That is the answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything.  But they forgot to ask what that ultimate question was, didn't they?
<saif> maybe he'll give me a scholarship
<saif> yup,
<VaDor> hi
<saif> they sure did,
<saif> and that is y we r her!
<saif> here!
<proximity> anyone got an nforce system?
<mojo> saif: it is also decimal for binary 101010 (think yin-yang, on, off, he he)
<hendsp> can the weather panel applet not get forcasts in the UK?
<altan> this talk about rich people reminds me: Bill Gates was here in Istanbul a few days ago, and Microsoft is looking to sponsor and become a very large part of the government's efforts for a more computerized government, and in the creation of a tech industry park similar to Silicon Valley
<mojo> saif: 42 is my fav. number.  Funny you asked that.  Other really good number is 23.
<saif> mojo cool! hehe
<mojo> saif: hang on got a interesting link for you on 23....
<saif> mojo: hangin on
<altan> however, the The Scientific and Technical Research Council of Turkey, which is tied to the government, released a national Linux distribution recently
<altan> so I wonder how that will affect what's going on
<saif> altan: cool, here in jordan they decided to run all school computers on linux, i donno which distro though
<saif> so all the kids will know how to use linux
<saif> in 10-15 years, hopefully linux will prevail!
<mojo> saif: http://www.empirenet.com/~dljones/ is on 42, http://www.spiralnature.com/spirituality/discordianism/about23.html is long one on 23
<mojo> saif: red pill or blue? LOL
<mojo> saif: keep thinking like that.... for a a vision to be manifest it must first be envisioned!
<saif> mojo: will go and start reading! nice talkin to u! will probably c u here sometime,  or on another frequency! :)
<flosch> hi
* mojo wonders if he's in danger of getting too metaphisical on people
<mojo> saif: later
<proximity> so has anyone got an nforce system?
<mojo> prox: nforce3-250 (MSI K8N Neo-2 Platinum mobo)
<bretzel> Missing GLCore, unresolved symbols in: libspeedo; libfb; and libdri  (nvidia-glx) any hints how to install those modules correctly ??
<sgtshatta> bretzel: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<bretzel> stgshatta: I cna't tell how many times I did this: remove nvidia-glx, intall nvidia-glx, and nvidia-glx-config enable ; --- no luck
<LinuxJones> bretzel, you running hoary ?
<Slaven> bretzel: using xorg?
<bretzel> Linuxjones : yes and I read that it is normally working well without errors with hoary
<bretzel> Slaven: yes
<Slaven> well, I'm probably just bitter.
<LinuxJones> bretzel, Not for me either I had exactly the same problem with a GF5200 graphics card
<Slaven> but xorg+nvidia never worked for me.
<Slaven> using GFXF5700LE
<Slaven> FX even
<LinuxJones> Slaven, I need a game of Quake3 :(
<bretzel> Slaven, Linuxjone: I do have FX 5200, but works well with Mandrake; Ubuntu warty(xfree86 4.3) -
<LinuxJones> bretzel, I think I will just go back to Warty, and wait till new nvidia drivers come out
<bretzel> LinuxJones: But it is modules related - seems not hardware related ...
<LinuxJones> bretzel, It's nvidia driver problem for sure
<Slaven> bretzel: anything xfree86+nvidia works well here too.
<bretzel> I did run xorg with nvidia ( with Mandrake 10.1 -- ) and espaecially LLGP ( live linux game CD ) with nvidia + xorg which orks very well tho
<Slaven> hm
<LinuxJones> Maybe I will try removing xorg and trying xserver-xfree86 with Hoary to see if it makes any difference :(
<Slaven> well, I *did* try to install XFree86 from an old package-CD on Gentoo and that didn't work either.
<LinuxJones> It probalby won't make any difference tho :(
<Stuttergart> What comes after Hoary?
<LinuxJones> Stuttergart, Grumpy Groundhog ?
<Stuttergart> ah
<LinuxJones> The release names are ghetto
<Stuttergart> I had a friend who works at a christian school who was asking if it was going to be something like "Slutty the Skunk" that would cause problems for his rollout. ;)
<bretzel> Wait: is FX5400 exists ?
<zenwhen> no
<LinuxJones> bbiab
<saif> i am back
<saif> with a big problem!
<mojo> the linux mascott is a penguin.... cutsie.... but admtdly not as cutsie as grumpy groundhogs and warty warthogs
<saif> i installed ubuntu on the 3rd machine,
<saif> and now, when i restarted,
<saif> ubuntu starts
<saif> but in terminal mode
<saif> it asks me for the login
<saif> how do i get X to start,??
<altan> saif: startx after you login
<saif> altan: command not found
<firstknight> does Canotical get profit with this ubuntu??? anyone buy commercial support from canotical?
<altan> are you logged in to the terminal saif?
<bretzel> saif: that raises a question about apt-get: as soon as there is error on a pkg, it stops installing and finalizing the other pkgs... bug or feature ?
<saif> altan: yes
<Tux-Rox> bretzel, bug, for sure.....
<altan> bretzel: I'd say "feature" in the sense that it's something I'd personally like to know about
<saif> bretzel: well, it said the installation was successful!
<altan> saif: echo "exec gnome-session" > .xinitrc
<saif> nothin happened
<altan> saif, try startx after you do that
<saif> i did
<bretzel> that happened yesterday with a faulty pkg ( libmp4ff or something ) and stopped the process: there were full of xorg and other pkgs  finalize but I had to fix the "broken pkg" with synaptic before apt-get continues with the rest of the up-to-date
<saif> command not found
<altan> hmm. uh, try "whereis X"
<Anubis> which channel is the forum or help channel please?
<bretzel> saif: That is why I talk about the apt-get behaviour: may be xwindow was not installed/configured after an error
<saif> /usr/X11R6/bin/X /usr/bin/X11/X
<saif> bretzel: i guess it is installed! and what error could have occired?!? i installed from the cd!
<altan> saif: try xorgconfig and then try /usr/X11R6/bin/X
<mojo> saif: does it try to load the xserver at all?  Check in /var/log/XFree86.0.log for some clues on why it failed (if it even tried)
<saif> how do i open the log?!
<saif> xorgconfig command not found!
<altan> hmm.
<mojo> saif: less, more
<altan> did you try to start /usr/X11R6/bin/X manualy?
<mojo> saif: the progs not found may be nonextant or jst notin ur path
<altan> (just enter that)
<KonvIRC_> ma che posto strano...
<saif> mojo: the file does not exist!
<saif> altan: nop
<Katerpillar> hola
<altan> what happens when you do that saif?
<mojo> saif: more /path/to/file reads files, pages them.  less /path/to/file is more.  less is more, but (supposedly) a better more
<proximity> my nforce board by default with ubuntu doesnt have mixing, do i need to download the official drivers?
<mojo> proximity, mixing???
<proximity> yeh like two sounds at once
<proximity> it will only play one
<saif> mojo: the file does not exist,
<saif> altan: running the command u gave me did somethn
<mojo> prox ... hmm i get music and system sounds and stuff all at once thru either mobo sound or audigy-2-zs
<saif> altan: it showed a screen, with a mouse pointer ( X ) and nothin else!
<mojo> mobo is realtek/AC97/crapola
<proximity> hmm
<t31> im trying to download the w32codecs from nerim's ftp, and goes quite slow, anyone knows how to skip the data socket time out?
<proximity> it says mine is using the intel8x0 driver or something
<altan> saif: only thing I can think of short of a reinstall would be apt-get remove xserver-xfree86 && apt-get remove xfree86-common      and then apt-get install xserver-xfree86 && apt-get install xfree86-common
<mojo> saif, bet you don't have a /etc/X11 directory then, or /usr/X11R6, do you???
<mojo> saif: what atlan said.
<saif> mojo: i do have the directory X11
<altan> mojo: he does have it, <saif> /usr/X11R6/bin/X /usr/bin/X11/X
<proximity> also xine wont download from the repositries
<proximity> so i cant play dvds
<saif> so, should i re0install free86?
<mojo> saif, try the remove / install per atlan
<proximity> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xine-lib/libxine1_1-rc5-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<proximity>   Bad header line
<mojo> saif, j/c but what hardware is this 'third' box anywya/
<mojo> ?
<Steve> my ubuntu install is ignoring the domains in my search line in /etc/resolv.conf, suggestions?
<saif> it's AMD 2000+
<mojo> graphics
<saif> motherboard is soltek
<goldfish> emm... n00b question here :) I'm trying to install azureus, what version do i get? There is linux gtk, linux motif etc....
<saif> gforce4
<altan> goldfish: gtk
<goldfish> altan: thanks
<saif> i had installed ubuntu on it once before ( first time i tried it was on this machine )
<saif> strange it didn't work now!
<mojo> saif: yes, strange.  sounds like sumthin snarfed 4 sure
<larsrohdin> excuse me.. but is half-life 2 and Steam, linux-compatible?
<Katerpillar> lars .. you play hl2?
<larsrohdin> Katerpillar, well... yeah?
<Katerpillar> nice..
<larsrohdin> hehe, but can i play it in linux, I mean without wine or cedega?
<saif> mojo: :(
<confrey> hi everybody
<saif> unable to unlock the administration directory permission denied!
<saif> i used sudo though
<[m0rph] > hi, does nautilus-cd-burner work for anyone here?
<larsrohdin> Katerpillar, do you know if its possible?
<Steve> larsrohdin: its's win32 only, not even mac
<larsrohdin> lame=)
<confrey> I have installed kino, but I can't use it, because I haven't the raw1394 in /dev, what can I do?
* mojo was afk, back now
<Steve> nautilus-cd-burner works OK for me
<cutterjohn> Steve: annoying that is, esp. since hl mac port was finished, but not released...
<Rocha> Hello
<Rocha> I there anyway I can copy a cd-audio in gnome?
<Rocha> (with gnome programs)
<Steve> is /etc/resolv.conf the right place to configure the resolver on ubuntu?
<saif> stupid me! i actually typed in to command line apt-get ... && apt-get ...
<larsrohdin> yeah it sucks bad ass... hate it... I want to be able to play a game once in a while without having to reboot and use windows...
<mojo> saif: it's a copout but maybe just re-do tha install since you only just did it anyway...?
<altan> <[m0rph] > hi, does nautilus-cd-burner work for anyone here? <--- I have had problems with nautilus-cd-burner in the past, it was due to some permissions
<saif> that is y it couldn't lock
<cutterjohn> Lars, did you play hl TFC?
<[m0rph] > Rocha: graveman should work
<altan> it was a long time ago so I don't remember how I fixed it
<mojo> LOL
<Rocha> [m0rph] , ok, i'll check that
<saif> well, it's working fine for me,
<saif> don't remeber i had to do anything!
<[m0rph] > altan: did it say that you should insert a cd when there was already one?
<larsrohdin> cutterjohn, actually, I just got hl2, and im saving my money to buy a geforce 6800 GT, so i just play CSS and halflife source... otherwise i don't know if my computer would survive=)
<larsrohdin> probably my poor radeon 9200se would say POOOFFF!!!=)
<cutterjohn> :)  CS is supposed to be better now...  I used to play hl TFC at Frenchys Pit alot...
<hizz> hello
<altan> <[m0rph] > altan: did it say that you should insert a cd when there was already one? <--- yes
<Rocha> [m0rph] , in which repository is graveman?
<saif> guys,
<larsrohdin> yeah, i never liked the old cs, it was both boring and ugly=) but CSS is bad ass
<saif> another problem,
<hizz> you guys know how i can associate mp3's with xmms permanently?
<saif>  i had it once before, but i lost the paper that has info on how to solve it
<saif> it's kernel 2.6 bug
<cutterjohn> DoD was good too, I hope both TFC & DoD get ported to hl2...
<[m0rph] > Rocha: oh, it's in hoary universe
<saif> windows would not start!
<Rocha> [m0rph] , forget about it, there are ubuntu packages on the website
<larsrohdin> cutterjohn, have you tried garrys mod? fun as hell
<saif> somethn with the patrition tables,
<saif> i remember there was a command the fixes it!
<klaym> have you tried cs_sauna? or csde_nokia?
<cutterjohn> lars, no, I just used to play with the gang at Frenchys which mostly ran low-grav TFC(neo) and DoD...
<larsrohdin> saif, maybe fix mbr?
<[m0rph] > hizz: right click on an mp3, and then add xmms as default program
<saif> that is a windows command,
<saif> windows it not running,
<larsrohdin> cutterjohn, ok you should try it
<cutterjohn> lars, ...and ocassionalloy on other servers...
<saif> fix mbr will destroy grub
<hizz> ah ok, thanks m0rph
<mojo> saif, right-click on an mp3-file, pull up properties.  go to "open with" tab and you'll see all the known "open with" options.  dbl-clickon the xmms one to make i the default
<saif> it's a long command, :) somethn that gets the layout of the partition tables, and saves them to a file!
<MaxeyPad> so I gather the livecd is broken pretty badly based on the topic?
<cutterjohn> Lars, what is garrys mod like?  (I've actually never heard of it...)
<saif> mojo: Thanx,
<saif> mojo: hehe, i donno y u told me that though!
<housetier> saif, the package ms-sys might be able to help you fix the mbr
<cutterjohn> Lars, and I'll first need to upgrade hl to $^&$*^#&*$(*#^T*&!!!! steam. #&^$&*$&*(&^(*!!!!
<altan> scripting wizards, I need something that will recursively move any non-mp3 file in a directory to another directory
<MaxeyPad> I'm using the ubuntu livecd, is it possible to install mp3 support while the cd is running?
<larsrohdin> cutterjohn, it lets you really play with the grapichs engine... you can spawn any thing, dead or alive from hl2... and move em around and take a picture of it=) you can even change their face expressions
<housetier> saif, also check the package "mbr"
<mojo> saif, um, i was answering hizz... SRY!  I am getting all sleepy (been up all night settin 'puter up)
<saif> housetier: nop, i'll go check on www if i find it!
<larsrohdin> cutterjohn, yeah stem sucks to=)
<mojo> hizz,your answer was back a couple posts ago by me
<cutterjohn> lars, ah I thought that you were talking about original hl.. I havent gotten hl2 yet, as I want to see what shakes out with that POS steam...
<housetier> saif, http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/
<proximity> can anyone help me get totem to play dvds
<mojo> lo...zzz...l
<saif> mojo: hehe, i know the feeling!
<housetier> saif, those are packages in debian, I thought they might be available in ubuntu as well
<psrwebs> I've just installed Ubuntu with 2.6.8.1-4-k7-smp, but I can't find the source package for this in synaptic.  Where can I find it?
<larsrohdin> cutterjohn, oh ok! yeah steam is starnge... but i had to get the game anyway...
<cutterjohn> lars, is the single player as good as the original?
<mojo> saif: the temp in here is crazy too... musta left heater on too high... man it makes sleepy 10x worse...ugh
<cutterjohn> BTW: there's an article linking to a review of the Hoary livecd on OSNEWS...
<cutterjohn> ...bunch of comments...
<saif> mojo: run kill heater
<saif> mojo: then shutdown and sleep!
<bretzel> proximity: get libdvdread;libdvdcss2 ?
<saif> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! i just reinstalled xfree86, same problem!!
* mojo apt-get remove heater-overkill && apt-get install crack-window && ./run-fan.sh && smile | caffienatedsodapop
<bretzel> proximity: ?
<mojo> apt-get remove heater-overkill && apt-get install crack-window && ./run-fan.sh && smile | caffienatedsodapop
<saif> reinstall ubuntu?!
<mojo> sleep...yes... ttfn every-1 peace on men and goodwill towards earth 10-4 over n out >>/dev/sack
<larsrohdin> cutterjohn, haven't played single player that much yet, but from what i've heard and the little i've played it is really god...
<saif> mojo: good night!
<saif> too late!
<cutterjohn> lars, I'll probably get around to buying hl2 when a) I upgrade my current x86 system, and b) TFC & DoD come out for it...  (I never cared for CS...)
<klaym> you can still send him a prayer ;)
<cutterjohn> lars, then ill try garrys' mod...
<goldfish> Hi there, I have been looking at the ubuntuguide but i can't seem to find anything about setting up sound, I get this error when I try to play a music file with xmms, can anyone help?
<linuxboy> is it possible to install Xorg on Warty??
<goldfish> ** WARNING **: oss_open(): Failed to open audio device (/dev/dsp): No such file or directory
<altan> goldfish: what is your sound card?
<goldfish> emm...
<linuxboy> goldfish: whats the error?
<linuxboy> oic
<linuxboy> goldfish: change the output to libASLA
<goldfish> altan: I don't know :/
<goldfish> linuxboy: How do I do that? :) (complete nix n00b)
<ewhitten> you guys talking about gstreamer?
* ewhitten missed the first part of the question.
<goldfish> eh..
<goldfish> xmms
<ewhitten> ahh.
<goldfish> I was wondering how to set up my sound? I am completely new to linux.
<saif> how do i get the personal security manager in order for mozilla to run normally?
<souki> goldfish: do you have the ubuntu sound at startup (gnome) ?
<ewhitten> saif:  mozilla-psm package
<goldfish> souki: nope
<ewhitten> saif:  make sure you have that installed.
<souki> goldfish: try Menu/Multimedia/Volume-Control
<david> hello everyone
<david> I was wondering what the package management scheme was in ubuntu....
<saif> ewhhitten: installing now!
<proximity> bretzel
<david> is it the debian system?
<proximity> neither of those packages exist
<proximity> the dvd ones
<goldfish> souki: No mixer elements and/or devices found.
<souki> goldfish: ouch! your sound card wasn't detected
<david> whats the package management in ubuntu??? based on RPM?
<hizz> .deb
<goldfish> souki: ah jeez :/
<hizz> apt-get
<david> devian
<saif> goldfish: notnecessarily
<david> cool
<hizz> goldfish are you on a laptop or something?
<david> thanks
<souki> goldfish: do you know which sound card is on your system ?
<goldfish> I am yes.
<hizz> that happened to me yesterday
<hizz> ACPI
<hizz> ?
<saif> goldfish: i had a problem like that once, fixed it by using a differnt think, i think i had to switch to alsa
<goldfish> emm.. i think it's eh sigmatel or something?
<hizz> is it a dell?
<goldfish> yep Dell 8600 Inspiron
<hizz> aha
<hizz> i have an inspiron 500m
<hizz> what you gotta do
<hizz> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.list
<hizz> then add "acpi=noirq" to your kernel parameters
<hizz> that should fix it
<hizz> also fixes nonworking wifi =)
<souki> hizz: I'm wondering if it could fiw my suspen problem too :)
<goldfish> emm.../boot/grub/menu.list seems to be empty ?
<hizz> should read
<hizz> menu.lst
<hizz> sorry
<goldfish> ah
<goldfish> hizz: do i add it in after like, ro quiet splash ?
<hizz> i just put it at the back
<hizz> behind splash
<souki> goldfish: you can put the new option in "nonaltoptions=.." so you can keep it when upgrading the kernel
<hizz> good idea, i loaded up the i686 today and forgot about that so i spent 30 minutes pissed off at the wifi again =)
<souki> goldfish: and then: update-grub
<goldfish> emm..
<hizz> souki is it supposed to be commented out?
<souki> hizz: no, ot is   a comment handled by update-grub
<hizz> ok so i uncomment it
<souki> hizz: no keep it commented
<goldfish> souki: Do I put it in both places so?
<goldfish> as a parameter and in nonaltoptions ?
<souki> goldfish: no need, you have to type "sudo update-grub"
<souki> goldfish: it is a magic line
<hizz> lol
<goldfish> ok, i'll give it a go :)
<goldfish> thanks for your help souki & hizz
<psrwebs> Hi:  does anyone know where I can get the kernel sources for the 2.6.8 kernels that seem to be the standard 2.6 kernel?  There's no mention that I can see of them in the list that synaptic produces
<hizz> np
<ago73> Hi
<stuNNed> hi ago73
<hizz> hi
<ago73> My sound is not working on games/gaim (hoary), any idea?
<bluefoxicy> put yourself in the sound group
<bluefoxicy> audio
<altan> how would I move stuff from a list of files? like, say I have test.mp3 in a file called filelist.txt and I want to mv (contents of filelist.txt) /test
<altan> I thought I knew how to do this :/
<ago73> I am already in audio, but there is no sound group
<ago73> bluefoxicy,  Shall I create one
<altan> ago73: does sound work at all?
<ago73> yes
<hizz> souki are you still around?
<ago73> It works for normal desktop events and for the music player
<Tux-Rox> Anyone know of a mail notification applet that works with Evolution Data Server so that I know when I get a new email on the Exchange server?
<souki> altan: with sed maybe
<ago73> There is some comment here suggesting to change esd.conf (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats)
<souki> altan: something like: sed -e 's/^\(.*\)$/mv \1 newdir/' files.list
<altan> I guess I should read up on sed before I try that
<ago73> But I cannot see any -d default in the spawn_options
<souki> altan: it just print the command, you have to pipe the result into bash
<altan> souki: I just did    mv `cat listoffiles.txt` /directory    and it works
<goldfish> hi guys
<goldfish> i added that stuff
<souki> altan: great, but its limited in length I think
<goldfish> and did update-grub
<altan> it is?
<goldfish> but i still get errors?
<hizz> reboot
<souki> altan: yes, I don't remember exactly but the command line is limited in length
<goldfish> hizz: :)
<goldfish> Shudda thought of that :)
<goldfish> thanks
<hizz> =)
<hizz> cya in a bit ;)
<souki> altan: for a big list of file, there is the xargs command
<srid> i have a .swf file .. is there anyother better way to play it than loading it in HTML?
<hizz> opening it in firefox won't work?
<Cindux> oy
<Halo> Hello
<Halo> I'm having me some wireless issues :(
<goldfish> oh that reminds me
<goldfish> hizz: Have u got a dell internal wireless card?
<Halo> I think that would actually be intel's card any how
<Halo> it's part of the centrino chipset
<souki> srid: what about swf_player ?
<ago73> I have a dell wireless and it is working
<srid> souki, that sucks
<ago73> Dell 9200 with intel ipw2200
<srid> souki, firefox plays it fine
<srid> i just want it standalone
<hizz> i have intel's card
<goldfish> k
<Halo> this is a dell 8600... with an asus pcmcia
<Halo> it uses the rt2500 chipset
<hizz> ipw2100
<Halo> I have the module compiled, and installed... yet I'm getting nothin
<goldfish> i got a dell 8600, with the standard dell internal wireless card, how would i go about setting it up with ubuntu?
<ago73> hizz do you have a probelm with ipw?
<goldfish> Or will it work?
<hizz> not anymore
<Anubis> I'm really starting to like this!
<Anubis> After only an hour
<hizz> goldfish try searching the forums, you might need ndiswrapper
<Halo> I don't know if intel has nix drivers or not
<goldfish> hizz: okies
<ago73> goldfish intel based ipw2200 works, not sure about dell ones.
<ewhitten> Anubis:  first time on linux, or just ubuntu?
<hizz> ago73: it was conflicting with ACPI irq-wise, but now its fine
<souki> Halo: ipw2200 works
<Pluk> there are open source drivers now for rt2500
<hizz> how do i suspend this machine anyway
<Pluk> http://www.bb-zone.com/misc/rt2500/
<Halo> I know
<Halo> I got those and compiled them
<Halo> I've got it sort of kind of working... pretty much everything except for acctually connecting
<ago73> hizz my prob was that it could not see my ethernet b44 so set it up eth0 then on reboot it saw the b44 and moved wireless to eth1
<Halo> it even gets an ip from the router
<hizz> oh
<hizz> might be the same problem
<goldfish> Are the internal dell cards rt2500 ?
<Anubis> ewhitten, just Ubuntu
<Halo> my wireless is set as ra0
<Halo> no, this isn't internal
<Halo> and it's an asus card
<Halo> I didn't get the internal card with my laptop because I already had a wireless card :O
<ewhitten> Anubis:  same here.  I switched a couple weeks ago, moved up to hoary the other day.  it absolutely rocks.
<goldfish> ah right
<Anubis> ewhitten, REALLY, I did not think Hoary was ready or availible yet
<Halo> The internal dell cards are intel based, and others said they work fine with ubuntu
<Anubis> I intsalled using the Warty install
<Pluk> Halo, you get an ip but just not internet?
<hizz> ago73: you could try adding "acpi=noirq" to the #noaltoptions line in menu.lst
<Halo> Perhaps I'll order an internal :O
<hizz> then update-grub then reboot
<Anubis> how can I upgrade to Hoary?
<Halo> Pluk, I've got a thread with all my details
<hizz> might be worth a shot
<Pluk> link?
<ewhitten> Anubis:  it's still in beta.  if you want hoary, just change all the warty references in /etc/apt/sources.list to hoary
<Halo> http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=144862
<Halo> I'm pretty sure that's public
<Pluk> ok checking
<Halo> my last post is where I'm at
<Halo> should be the last post in the thread still
<ewhitten> Anubis:  then apt-get update ; apt-get -f dist-upgrade :)
<ago73> hizz I had to disable b44 anyway since it was conflicting with dbus-1. Fixing /etc/network/interfaces was easy enough
<ewhitten> you might have to do the upgrade a couple times to get everything.
<Pluk> Halo, its not public
<Halo> Pluk, it's still the last post in that thread
<Anubis> wow
<Jelte> hi all... it seems ubuntu works fine, but the 3d screensavers are extremely slow (1 or 2 frames a second) ... i think something might not be configured correctly, and tips on where to start looking?
<Halo> dammit
<Halo> wait
<souki> ago73: ?? what is the relation between dbu-1 and b44 iface ???
<Jelte> (oh and the fade out when logging off is similarly slow)
<Halo> are you getting the huge annoying 'join now' thing?
<hizz> oh right
<Halo> because you can scroll past that
<Anubis> ewhitten, I'm just adding new reposities now, and looking to get my nvidia drivers installed
<Halo> it just takes up a whole page is all
<ewhitten> Anubis:  need help with the nvidia part?  it's really easy.
<LinuxJones> Jelte, you probably have to install the binary drivers for your videocard
<ewhitten> i.e. you don't have to get them from nvidia's site and compile.
<ago73> souki when /etc/init.d/dbus-1 would start and module b44 was loaded system would freeze
<Anubis> ewhitten, Don't know if I need, but would like;)
<Jelte> LinuxJones, ah.. nice one... can i do that with synaptic?
<Pluk>  Special Message from Senor Lowtax
<Pluk> Specified thread was not found in the live forums.
<Pluk> Click here to try to view it in the archives.
<Halo> Crap
<Halo> ok, hang on
<hizz> hm how do i best install flash?
<ewhitten> Anubis:  just go to synaptic, find kernel-restricted-modules for your running kernel, and then install all the nvidia-glx packages
<Halo> I'll upload it to my webspace
<Halo> I'd post it here... but there's a lot there
<ewhitten> hizz:  in firefox, go to a page that needs it and it should prompt you to install.
<Pluk> you could try pastebin.com
<LinuxJones> Jelte, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=nvidia
<hizz> i just tried that, but it just says it needs blah shockwave, and nothing happens after
<Jelte> LinuxJones, thanks!
<LesleyB> hello
<ewhitten> hizz:  so you need shockwave, not flash?
<ago73> souki, see also HP compaq nx5000 http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<saif> hizz:  $ sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
* LesleyB wonders whether anyone anywhere in the whole wide world has been successful installing an Alcatel speedtouch modem
<Anubis> ewhitten, can't be that easy?!?
<ewhitten> Anubis:  you betcha. :)
<Anubis> LOL
<hizz> is the flashplayer installer from macromedia ok?
<ewhitten> chances are pretty good that it will setup your X configuration and module autoloading as well.
<Anubis> ewhitten, I don't have to edit my XFree conf file?
<Halo> http://4inthemorn.com/temp/showthread.php.htm
<Halo> Pluk
<Halo> that should work fine
<Anubis> WOW
<Anubis> this I gotta see
<saif> hizz: what u need is to play flash in ur browswer right?
<hizz> yep
<ewhitten> Anubis: if you've already edited it for something else, it might not work.  md5sum wouldn't match what ubuntu thinks it should be.
<Halo> Pluk, does that load ok for you?
<saif> well, just type  $ sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<hizz> ok thanks
<Pluk> Halo, yeah checking now
<Halo> ok, thanks
<ago73> Anybody having sound working with gaims/gaim in hoary?
<saif> hizz: emm, did u add the repositories?
<ewhitten> ago73: yup.
<Cindux> my sound works
<Cindux> with gaim :d
<hizz> universe?
<Pluk> Halo, can you ping 66.102.11.99 ?
<ewhitten> ago73:  you might have to change the gaim sound options from automatic to esd or arts, depending on what you're using.
<ago73> ewhitten are u using esound? Did you mod esd.conf?
<ewhitten> ago73:  nope.
<Pluk> cuz i think its just a dns error
<Halo> Pluk, the lights on the card arn't on
<Halo> so it's not fully connected
<ewhitten> ago73:  yes, I'm using esound, no I didn't modify the configuration
<LinuxJones> LesleyB, >> http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/
<ycco> http://tinyurl.com/437qh  <-- Could someone take a look at this, and tell me if they think it'd work well under Ubuntu or not?
<Anubis> ewhitten, no I have not edited XFree for anything yet
<ago73> ewhitten how do you get say tuxracer to play sounds?
<LinuxJones> LesleyB, >> see ubuntu link on left
<ewhitten> Anubis:  Then it should all just automagically work.  Just run it, then check your files to be sure.
<saif> hizz: yes
<Cindux> ezzo
<ewhitten> I had some extra steps, because of my laptop 1600x1200 display.
<Cindux> ycco*
<LesleyB> yes LinuxJones
<LesleyB> :)
<Cindux> it would much cheaper to build it yourself
<ewhitten> ago73:  I'm not sure, I don't really play tuxracer.  but WoW works fine. :)
<LinuxJones> heh
<Simira> help :)
<LesleyB> I've just spent a day and a half solid with that
<sebastian_> hi
<Simira> I'm changing boot device, but get "the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly" on grub-install. What to do? (I'm running on lice-cd now
<sebastian_> @alll
<Pluk> light off should indicate an powered off devide
<Pluk> but then you couldnt get an ip from dhcp
<goldfish> I HAVE SOUND NOW!
<shock> yey
<LesleyB> finally worked out my silver Alcatel is rev 2 not rev 4 by looking up old posts I sent to the mailing list ooo about 14 months back when I got it up and running for Suse 8.2
<Cindux> lol woo
<ewhitten> goldfish:  yay
* [m0rph]  hates nautilus-cd-burner
<goldfish> Cool stuff.
<goldfish> Thanks :)
<Halo> Yeah... so I'm not terribly sure what's going on
<Mutacion> graet news :)
<Halo> I guess the ip could be from the first time I powered it up
<ago73> ewhitten I got gaim to work, thx
<Halo> but that time it doesn't get any activity lights
<LesleyB> LinuxJones : so I think my firmware is now correct
<Halo> just power
<ewhitten> ago73: no problem.
<ago73> goldfish what was your prob with audio?
<LesleyB> LinuxJones : but I fail at LCP negotiations with the host
<ewhitten> firmware loading on pcmcia devices can be a bit of a hassle. :(
<ago73> ewhitten, what is wow?
<goldfish> ago73: I had none.
<sebastian_> is anybody here, who can tell me, why I can't join ROSETTA?
<Bigglez> Anyone know about the 'wall' command? My ups uses it to signal me, but it doesn't appear on gnome desktop.
<Anubis> ewhitten, o enable the driver, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<Cindux> nobodys here
<Halo> Pluk, and the gnome wireless activity bar still shows N/A the first time... even with the power lights on
<Cindux> 8-D
<Simira> sebastian__ have you registered?
<goldfish> ago73: The sound device wasn't being reconized or something.
<Halo> So it's not working 100% from the get go
<sebastian_> I tried, but it fails
<ewhitten> Anubis:  you bet.  There's an official guide for nvidia in the wiki as well.
<sebastian_> with the error
<sebastian_> Sorry, This Isn't Ready Yet
<sebastian_> This part of Launchpad is not yet ready for use. It will be available to the public in due course.
<sebastian_> In the meantime, perhaps you would like to go to the parts of Launchpad that are ready.
<Pluk> Halo, what value gives: cat /sysclass/net/ra0/device/power/state
<Pluk> craps
<Pluk> .. /sys/class/net/ra0/device/power/state
<Halo> cat /sysclass/net/ra0/device/power/state
<Halo> lol...
<Pluk> typoe
<Simira> sebastian_: check if you're using the right page. read the wiki
<hizz> hm i think i have universe enabled, but i dont have flash-mozilla
<hizz> hm i think i have universe enabled, but i dont have flashplayer-mozilla
<Halo> halo@Goliath:~ $ cat /sys/class/net/ra0/device/power/state
<Halo> cat: /sys/class/net/ra0/device/power/state: No such file or directory
<hizz> oops
<Bigglez> On Fedora 1 the wall command would pop-up a window in KDE. What's the story with Gnome on Ubu?
<sebastian_> I just filled my E-Mail in the field after clicking of "join" and got an answer of the server with a link inside
<ewhitten> hizz:  sudo apt-cache search flashplayer
<Halo> there isn't a power folder in the ra0 dir
<sebastian_> a click on this links occurs the shown error
<Halo> that's where that error comes from
<hizz> no hits
<hizz> is it on universe?
<ewhitten> hizz:  make sure again your line with universe is uncommented, try updating.
<hizz> yeah i enabled it in synaptic
<ewhitten> hizz:  you could also try multiverse if you're feeling daring.
<Bigglez> hizz : I think it's called "flashplayer-mozilla"
<hizz> do i need deb-src?
<ewhitten> hizz:  but the flash installer straight from macromedia is fine as well.
<Pluk> hmmm
<ewhitten> no, you shouldn't need deb-src
<ewhitten> I'm getting flashplayer-mozilla and flashplayer-nonfree
<hizz> im only getting the latter
<Halo> but it's got to be powered.... as it picks up the access point
<Halo> I just did an iwlist ra0 scanning to test
<saif> hizz http://ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla
<Halo> it still finds the ap
<hizz> flashplugin-nonfree
<hizz> oh i forgot about those
<Halo> under windows, the lights on this card won't come on until a stable network connection is there
<saif> guys, i can't boot to windows
<Halo> while it's searching for the ap and etc the lights don't come on
<saif> :(
<Bigglez> hizz : go to http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ and setup your system like they say - it works!
<ewhitten> saif:  that's a good thing! ;)
<Halo> but once I connect successfully the lights come on
<saif> the reason is a mess with the parition
<Halo> so I imagine it's the same story here... I just can't connect successfully and I don't know why :(
<saif> ewhitten: not really! :) i need it for development, and work!
<cutterjohn> I've got a quick question while I'm here:  packages with dependencies that are NOT in the repos, e.g. xconq is available, but xconq-common is not in warty.  Should these be filed as bugs of some sort?
<saif> does any1 know how i can specify a file as an input to sfdisk?
<Pluk> Halo,  you could try posting in the ubuntu forums
<ewhitten> saif: sorry, just giving you a hard time.
<ewhitten> saif:  is your grub not passing off to the windows bootloader?
<saif> yes,
<saif> it starts, and hangs!
<Halo> :(
<cutterjohn> (xconq-common is listed as a dependency of xconq... etc.)
<Halo> I'll try that I suppose
<saif> before the windows booting starts
<ago73> ewhitten, I get: open /dev/sequencer: no such file or directory
<sebastian_> Simira: thx, I found it.
<Yapser> Hi dudes
<saif> i remember i had the problem before, i have to ru this command to fix it:
<Halo> hey, what's iwprv?
<Halo> hey, what's iwpriv?
<Pluk> halo you cant ping 66.102.11.99?
<ewhitten> Halo:  man iwpriv
<Yapser> Does anyone know if the Ubuntu team comes up with a server release of Ubuntu?
<ewhitten> :)
<Halo> it'll just use my wired connection
<saif> sfdisk -d /dev/hda |sfdisk --no-reread -H255 /dev/hda
<Halo> when I pull the wired I lose connectivity
<cutterjohn> Yapser, IIRC there was talk of a special server release with the release after hoary... i.e. Oct 2005...
<ewhitten> saif:  whoa.
<saif> the first command gets the current partition info, and the second should save it somewhere!
<Pluk> halo ifdown eth0 then ifup ra0
<Pluk> that way you box will use the wireless
<saif> the problem is, when i run the first i get a warning, what i did was take the info, removed the warning and saved it into a file,
<cutterjohn> back to the missing dependencies in the repos, should these be filed as bugs even if they're from universe/multiverse
<hizz> aha, i didnt have all the sources configured
* LesleyB toodles off
<saif> now, i need to have that file as an input for the 2nd command, how?
<cutterjohn> Yapser, ow. the expert install with base is used for servers, mostly...
<Halo> allright.... brb
<saif> ewhitten: whoa what?! dangerous?
<ewhitten> saif:  you could do a:   cat filename | second command
<saif> thanx\
<ewhitten> saif:  no, I just haven't seen anyone needing to do that before.
<Yapser> ah, will install using that one then! I'm searching for a 'base' system, so i don't want Gnome etc..
<cutterjohn> Yapser, good idea for a server...
<jdub> Yapser: boot the warty installer with 'custom' (or on hoary, boot with 'server')
<winkle> So, Ubuntu (latest snapshot) is having problems identifying my cdrom, it's a hl-dt-st rw/dvd gcc-4481b. It's detected in latest D-I RC though.
<cutterjohn> jdub, since you're here, should I file missing dependencies in warty's repo(ppc) universe/multiverse as bugs?
<Halo> Pluk :
<Pluk> yeah
<jdub> cutterjohn: there's currently no place for universe bugs
<Halo> $ sudo ifup ra0
<Halo> SIOCGMIIPHY on 'ra0' failed: Operation not supported
<Halo> Failed to bring up ra0.
<Yapser> Operation not suported?
<Yapser> hmm
<cutterjohn> jdub, thanks, thats what I thought, but I wanted to make sure... should I send email tot he maintainer then I assume?
<Pluk> Halo, delete the mii-diag line in /etc/netowrk/interfaces
<Pluk> the pre-up line
<jdub> cutterjohn: no, that'll just annoy a debian person
<klaym> is there a winXP ctrl-alt-del equivalent on ubuntu/gnome?
<cutterjohn> jdub: k, I'll just grab the debian source packages then...
<ewhitten> klaym:  to see currently running processes?
<Halo> done, trying again
<Pluk> :)
<jdub> cutterjohn: check if the same problem exists in hoary, and add a comment to the MOTU pages on the wiki
<ewhitten> click applications -> System Tools -> System Monitor
<klaym> ewhitten: yes, and to stop applications
<saif> ewhitten: really?? it's a kernel 2.6 bug
<klaym> ok thz
<cutterjohn> jdub: I'll check, but it might be a few days b4 I get the chance...
<ewhitten> saif:  I guess I never hit it... I don't really dual boot these days. :)
<saif> ewhitten: lucky u!
<Yapser> Oh, anyone knows how to fix the 'mod' bug? It's 3 errors on the bootup. I fixed it before, but i don't know wich file i have to edit :-(
<webby> Hi Everyone. I've just installed Ubuntu, and my usb pen doesn't auto mount when I plug it in(cd's do though). How can I fix it?
<Yapser> is it visible in /mnt?
<dud> heh, i just got a load of ubuntu cds in the mail today
<HaloGray> Pluk
<saif> guys, there is somethn annoying going with the pckaing system,
<dud> ordered like ~3 months ago :o
<HaloGray> I love you :*
<Yapser> rofl, i got 15 too today.
<Pluk> yea
<saif> like a package needs apache,
<dud> i'd entirely forgot about them
<Yapser> 6 weeks
<webby> ls /mnt is empty
<HaloGray> It works, I get activity lights and all
<ewhitten> webby:  try /media
<Yapser> gah.
<Pluk> yay
<saif> and it tells me it can't install because of dependency problems, even though i have apache2
<HaloGray> buuuuut.... the gnome wireless connection indicator doesn't know I have a wireless card now
<saif> or needs dvdread2
<HaloGray> Any configs you know of that may help me educate it?
<saif> and i have dvdread2
<Yapser> that's because it reads the info from config file i guess?
<webby> ewhitten: i have usb0 symlinked to usb, in /media
<Pluk> is gnome-wireless looking for ra0?
<saif> dvdread 3 rgat is
<saif> how do i get around this?
<HaloGray> possibly not... I had it set as wlan0 when I had the ndiswrapper drivers going
<Pluk> ah rightmousclick
<HaloGray> yes, it's looking at ra0
<Pluk> there you can change it to ra0
<HaloGray> strange....
<Pluk> weird
<Pluk> but you connected now trough ra0?
<HaloGray> yeah, ifconfig shows lo and ra0 and that's it
<Pluk> great
<ewhitten> webby:  does that contain your files?
<HaloGray> and I've got lights for power/activity both on my card
<webby> ewhitten: no, it's empty
<Pluk> weird thet the gnome-thingy doesnt work
<Pluk> that
<Pluk> dang my typing sux
<ewhitten> webby:  does dmesg report anything?
<HaloGray> Yeah... it only worked half assed with the ndiswrapper drivers too
<altan> hmm, my sound appears not to work
<HaloGray> it showed 100% all the time
<Pluk> for wireless monitoring you could try wavemon
<HaloGray> even if it was disconnected...
<goldfish> How do you set for example xmms as the default player for .mp3 files?
<Pluk> its a console program with lotsa info
<altan> it was working yesterday, but I don't remember whether it was before or after I compiled a kernel
<HaloGray> now it shows n/a all the time... so it's really not that big of a change
<webby> ewhitten: it shows the device is inserted, as sbb
<webby> sdb*
<HaloGray> Now to see if all this was worth it :)
<Pluk> :)
<ewhitten> goldfish:  right click the file, Properties..
<altan> I have onboard sound, and lsmod shows snd_ac97_codec 68996 1 snd_intel8x0
<ewhitten> goldfish:  click Open With tab, then Add :)
<altan> shouldn't that mean the sound part is loaded?
<goldfish> ewhitten: cheers
<HaloGray> Using ndiswrapper drivers... if the wireless signal dropped ubuntu would kill off irq port 11
<goldfish> :)
<HaloGray> which would effectively bunk my card, and oddly enough... my usb mouse too
<ewhitten> webby:  can you mount the device manually?
<webby> ewhitten: i'm running a custom kernel, so maybe i've misconfigured usb?
<HaloGray> I assumed it was because of the windows drivers
<Pluk> could be?
<HaloGray> I'll found out when the signal drops next time
<altan> guys?
<ewhitten> it's possible, if maybe the kernel automounting isn't installed right?  (just a guess)
<webby> ewhitten: yeah, I can mount it as root
<HaloGray> hmmm... in fact, let me reboot the router and find out
<Pluk> good luck :D
<vijay> can someone help me with setting up my dsl connection
<ewhitten> webby:  any particular reason for the custom kernel?
<ewhitten> as opposed to using ubuntu and kernel-headers..
<HaloGray> hey cool :)
<webby> ewhitten: stock kernels wont boot if acpi is enabled
<HaloGray> No lost mouse or anything
<HaloGray> and wireless reconnected instantly
<Pluk> great :)
<HaloGray> faster than windows does even :)
<Pluk> hail to rt2500
<goldfish> vijay: any problems with it?
<webby> ewhitten: but compiling my own, it works. (otherwise the hotplug process doesn't finish)
<HaloGray> Only took me a day and a half to get working halfway properly too :D
<HaloGray> Thank you very much for all your patience and help
<Pluk> but you learned a lot now :)
<HaloGray> Yeah :)
<Pluk> your welcome Halo
<HaloGray> I actually installed Arch as my main 'learning distro'
<HaloGray> it took a week for me to get to a desktop...
<HaloGray> but I learned A LOT
<HaloGray> more than tinkering around with red hat in my college linux class tought me in 2 months
<Pluk> i started with gentoo :)
<Pluk> also great learning curve
<vijay> yes goldfish
<HaloGray> I tried gentoo first, but it gave me kernel panics when compiling pretty much any big program
<Pluk> it can be a pain sometimes yeah
<vijay> can we chat goldfish about this problem
<ewhitten> webby:  I might suggest reconfiguring your custom kernel, start by using one of the /boot/config-* files ubuntu installs, then adjusting from there.
<HaloGray> gnome and kde kernel panicked... and when it takes 5 hours to get said panic... I just gave up on it
<HaloGray> went with Arch and got it running
<Pluk> i got it running after 48 hours of compiling
<webby> ewhitten: right, will do that. thanks for the help
<goldfish> vijay: heh, well im new to linux myself but i got my dsl working fine
<Pluk> on a dual p2-400 :)
<goldfish> vijay: What's the problem?
<HaloGray> Heh, took about that long for me to compile the initial kernel
<Pluk> then i decided it took too long and went to debian :)
<HaloGray> I was on my old thinkpad at that point, mobile p3 500mhz
<ewhitten> webby:  no problem.  you might have better luck just changing only what you need to. :)
<Slaven> I've gone Fedora -> Gentoo -> MEPIS -> Gentoo -> Xandros -> Gentoo -> Vida Linux -> Ubuntu -> Gentoo -> Ubuntu
<HaloGray> I moved to Ubuntu because after awhile... configuring EVERYTHING with arch got to be too much
<Pluk> yeah
<HaloGray> I got a new laptop, and decided that this time I'd go with the more idiot approach
<ewhitten> Slaven:  indecisive much? ;)
<HaloGray> I got what I wanted out of arch though, an education :)
<Pluk> ubunut is so easy
<Pluk> and it s still debian
<Yapser> yeah.
<Slaven> ewhitten: Gentoo's my fav, but thoose darn nvidia drivers just won't work.
<HaloGray> Yeah
<Yapser> getting modprobe error ;(
<vijay> well i was using suse all these years, then i shifted to FC3 , even there i can connect to my adsl connection easly by just clicking on network and selcting it , putting in my user name and password and bingo i am on the net
<HaloGray> It seems to destroy my battery though
<HaloGray> In windows, running on battery gives me 4 hours of life
<Yapser> Yeah. recompile your kernel
<HaloGray> ubuntu gives me about 30 minutes
<Yapser> It willn't support your laptop-stuff in default
<ewhitten> Slaven:  I had tons of problems with nvidia there too.  I got them working, but decided to switch to ubuntu anyway.  :)
<HaloGray> Ah
<HaloGray> I'm going to leave it as is for now...
<vijay> but i just cannot understand were to start from in ubuntu
<HaloGray> I'm done tinkering for a few days
<Pluk> HaloGray, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Pluk> your cpu is prolly not throttling
<Slaven> ewhitten: I'm more comfortable with Gentoo.
<Yapser> guess so.
<HaloGray> I don't see a throttle: field
<Yapser> It doesn't throttle by default
<Pluk> and lots of other powerconsuming things
<Yapser> yeah.
<Yapser> windows has in it standard
<HaloGray> windows has everything in standard... that's why it can be so easy sometimes, and so absolutely awful slow in others
<Pluk> powernowd noflushd and laptop-mode are the packages for laptops
<HaloGray> I'm trying to get accustomed to Linux so I can get only what I use
<ewhitten> Slaven:  I'm more of a fedora core person, but moving away from it.  the only rough thing can be getting mono setup right without the rpms :)
<HaloGray> When I was installing Ubuntu it gave a bunch of 'laptop detected' type stuff
<HaloGray> So I assumed it'd be all good
<Pluk> linux is still more powerhungry then windows though
<Pluk> 3.5 hours v.s. 2.45 hours here
<HaloGray> loading everything into ram 100% of the time will do that I suppose
<Yapser> got kale ubuntu :p
<[Tiny] > hi
<HaloGray> hello
<ewhitten> heh. time to kill my interface with all the laptop-netconf stuff.  later all
<cutterjohn> er, another quick question is there any sort of web interface to view the available packages in the ubuntu repos?
<Slaven> great, nwresources is here.
<Yapser> rofl, a ubuntu install with _nothing_ installed takes 45 mb of ram
<HaloGray> cutterjohn, yeah
<[Tiny] > have you ever installed KDE on ubuntu?
<HaloGray> it's the synaptec package manager
<Slaven> time to use thoose nvidia drivers for something else than nice screensavers ;)
<Yapser> i've did it.
<[Tiny] > how's going?
<HaloGray> it's found under computer > system configuration > synaptic by default
<Yapser> apt-get install kde worked for me, but gave yikefull stripes on me screen. can be my crappy Inhell videocard too
<oomf> how do i set up the gnmoe graphical interface
<cutterjohn> HaloGray, have the url handy?  I tried archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu but can only get to the packages archives...
<oomf> anyone got a link
<oomf> for this
<cutterjohn> (which make it scripting time...)
<HaloGray> It's built into ubuntu itself
<HaloGray> it's a front end for the command line apt-get
<[Tiny] > i don't if i should install debian sarge or ubuntu..
<Yapser> what do u want to do?
<[Tiny] > *i don't know
<cutterjohn> Halogray, er, I mean a ONLINE version like Debian has...
<[Tiny] > sorry :-)
<Yapser> :)
<HaloGray> synaptic goes online I believe...
<Yapser> yep
<HaloGray> checks for new packages and updates and all that
<cutterjohn> Halogray, i.e. I don't want to mess with my repo sources and "forget" as that would be painful...
<HaloGray> have you taken a look at synaptec?
<HaloGray> Just so you can tell me what you'd like to be different... as I'm not sure what you mean
<pussfeller> im getting no soundcards found in bootup and theres no /dev/dsp, or anything in /etc/alsa/0.9 but, the modules seem loaded
<cutterjohn> Yapser, whats the nothing installed?  and linux or any UNIX like will/should use ALL available RAM for caching eventually...
<Panzerboy> hi guys
<Panzerboy> ubuntu newbie here
<Panzerboy> just a quick question
<RuffianSoldier> shoot
<cutterjohn> HaloGray, yes, I usually use Synaptic, but to look at say Hoary, I'd have to change all my refs to hoary, then when I want to return to warty(which I do, dialup) I'd have to remember to change them all back to warty again
<Panzerboy> is it possible to install ubuntu directly from the hoary live cd?
<Yapser> Yeah, it used all ram before :)
<Yapser> thought it was a leak.
<RuffianSoldier> Panzerboy - i dont think so
<Panzerboy> ok
<RuffianSoldier> unless you use Gnoppix
<RuffianSoldier> which is Ubuntu
<cutterjohn> Halogray, I just want a web page on which I can search for package xyz in repo pqr
<Panzerboy> because i just had that impression :)
<RuffianSoldier> and you can install it frfom the Live CD
<Panzerboy> i see
<RuffianSoldier> cuz thats what Gnoppix is
<Yapser> what's the easiest text editor?
<RuffianSoldier> anybody care to correct me if im wrong?
<cutterjohn> halogray, for dist uvw
* Yapser watches: Radiohead DVD
<Slaven> Yapser: gedit perhaps?
<cutterjohn> Yapser, pico?
<Slaven> kate?
<cutterjohn> Slaven: no GUI...
<Pluk> cutterjohn, there is somehwere an unofficial page for it
<Pluk> lemme search
<Yapser> rofl, it wants to install 120 mb of packages :)
<HaloGray> cutterjohn, I don't know then :(
<cutterjohn> Pluk, thanks, Id appreciate it...
<raitis> where can i get GLib?
<cutterjohn> Yapser, for pico?
<raitis> Checking for GLib (GModule) >= 2.2.0... not found, see /root/.xfce4.installer-log for details
<HaloGray> hey pluk
<HaloGray> I fear rebooting....
<Yapser> no, for gedit :)
<HaloGray> I fear it a lot
<Yapser> got Pico already (nano)
<cutterjohn> Yapser, yeah it'll want a good chunk of GTK + GNOME...
<Yapser> yeah :/
<HaloGray> Is there something I can do to auto-add the interface on boot?
<Yapser> but i want a easy texteditor so i can chance config files
<cutterjohn> Yapser, try pico? or nano(?)
<Yapser> but don't want graphical shit
<Yapser> using nano now :)
<cutterjohn> Yapser, there's also vim or emacs, but I dont recomend them if you're not familiar with them, and they ARE large...
<HaloGray> nano is my favorite command line editor
<Yapser> know :)
<Yapser> vim is in _all_ distributions..hehe
<HaloGray> gedit is nice for graphics though
<cutterjohn> }:)
<HaloGray> vim is not hardcore :P
<Yapser> openoffice :P
<RuffianSoldier> gedit gownsit
<HaloGray> ed
<TheButteryWonder> dir
<HaloGray> that's hardcore
<cutterjohn> death to emacs! };)
<dud> i like nano as well
<Yapser> rol
<Yapser> mourniing bellll
<HaloGray> In the linux class I took awhile back... the first 2 weeks were learning how to use ed
<HaloGray> I've forgotten... just about all of it
<HaloGray> god that thing is a nightmare
<cutterjohn> Halogray, someone still expects to be so fubarred as to only have ed?
<HaloGray> it was a server class
<cutterjohn> Halogray, even on a server
<HaloGray> so it's better to have the knowledge and not need it, then to not have it and need it
<HaloGray> trying to learn ed while your server is down wouldn't be very cool
<HaloGray> In the world of live cds though... I don't see it every being necessary
<HaloGray> ever*
<cutterjohn> Halogray, wouldn't bother, would either get something else going, or that server is so fubarred its restore time
<HaloGray> sometimes those arn't an option
<HaloGray> restoring to an hour ago when 100 employees have been punching into the database effectively loses 100 hours of work
<cutterjohn> HaloGray, you could also network mount it, or move the drives temporarily...
<dud> some linux classes act more like you're learning at&t unix time sharing V 1
<cutterjohn> dud, thats because theyre recycle sysv classes...
<Pluk> cutterjohn, http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<cutterjohn> Pluk, thanks
<Pluk> yw
<HaloGray> WB pluk
<Pluk> ty :)
<Pluk> already rebooted? :P
<HaloGray> no...
<cutterjohn> heh heh good to go...
<dud> cutterjohn, or the instructors are 50 years old and havent kept with the times :P
<HaloGray> I have rt2500 loaded into modules... but is there something to edit so it will come up automagically?
<Pluk> itll prolly get autodetected
<Pluk> if not you have to add it to /etc/modules
<HaloGray> the instructor of that class didn't have much expereince with x windows
<HaloGray> he's been command lining his whole life
<dud> a friend of mine has an rt2500 card... apparently its rather difficult getting it working
<HaloGray> yes... yes it is
<HaloGray> but it works now :)
<HaloGray> I'm going to reboot and see what happens... wish me luck
<Pluk> gl :)
<HaloGray> it's already added in /etc/modules FYI
<PuGz> hey everyone... i am trying to conifure postfix on my dialup ubuntu warty system
<Pluk> takes a long time b4 halo is back..
<Yapser> where is the apt-get config file located?
<PuGz> i have followed the instructions online in the faqs and got it to what I think should work
<Yapser> want to enable 'universe' sources
<PuGz> /etc/apt/sources.list
<pussfeller> where are thekernel modules located
<PuGz> /lib/modules/<kernel version>/
<PuGz> but i have errors when i check mailq for my postfix:
<PuGz> 18EC3C0C0       299 Sun Feb  6 01:40:30  woodsb02@student.uwa.edu.au
<PuGz>                           (delivery temporarily suspended: deferred transport)
<PuGz>                                          woodsb02@student.uwa.edu.au
<PuGz> why doesnt it deliver properly?
<PuGz> anyone know how to stop it from deferring? and just deliver!
<NermalLaptop> logfile?
<Pluk> prolly it isnt allowed to? cuz if it was youd be an open relay?
<PuGz> actually -> i just got it to work!
<PuGz> i had to call the following command:
<jouberp> hi all
<PuGz> sudo postfix flush
<Pluk> congrats :)
<PuGz> will i have to do that everytime i want to send the mail in the system?
<Pluk> hi jouberp
<lerio> hi. i need advices to tweak hoary to its limits
<PuGz> or is there a way to set it up to do it each 4 mins or whatever
<oomf> how do i configure the x server?
<oomf> anyone know
<jouberp> can some one please help me with permission on kppp
<oomf> or gnome
<Pluk> if you have to flush by hand you should check cron
<Yapser> i can't ssh to my ubuntu box
<PuGz> oomf, manually by /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if you use xorg)
<Pluk> it can do it every x minutes/days ..
<Halo> ...
<Halo> back on wired :(
<Pluk> but i think it hsould work auto
<Halo> no amount of ifup ra0 works out
<Pluk> what went wrong halo
<jouberp> the root can use it but not the users
<PuGz> Pluk, good idea!
<Halo> it didn't detect it on boot
<Halo> and now it's not detecting the network at all
<Halo> $ sudo ifup ra0
<Halo> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<Halo>     SET failed on device ra0 ; Network is down.
<Halo> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<Halo>     invalid argument "managed".
<Halo> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<Halo>     SET failed on device ra0 ; Network is down
<Halo> sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<Halo> sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<Halo> Listening on LPF/ra0/00:0e:a6:98:b7:8f
<Halo> Sending on   LPF/ra0/00:0e:a6:98:b7:8f
<Halo> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<Halo> DHCPDISCOVER on ra0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
<Halo> DHCPDISCOVER on ra0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
<Halo> DHCPDISCOVER on ra0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
<Halo> DHCPDISCOVER on ra0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
<Halo> DHCPDISCOVER on ra0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 16
<Halo> DHCPDISCOVER on ra0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
<Halo> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<Halo> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<jasonf> holy crap
<Halo> ideas?
<jasonf> that's a flood
<Halo> sorry :(
<jasonf> that's the damn definition of a flood
<jasonf> hell, that's a tsunami
<Halo> oh come on
<Pluk> Halo, www.pastebin.com is great for that
<Halo> it could have been a lot more
<Pluk> jasonf, LOL
<Halo> eth0 gives the same error for sit0
<Halo> gives 2 dhcp requests, and then gets online
<Halo> taking it back offline, and trying ra0 again... no go
<Halo> using gnome to try, no go
<oomf> pugz: its not working
<pussfeller> since I have to modprobe my sound mod manually, where do I add that into the startup
<PuGz> oomf, what about it isnt working?
<pussfeller> in /etc/modules?
<Pluk> pusling, /etc/modules
<Pluk> craps
<Pluk> yeah there
<pussfeller> ty
<oomf> pugz:no file or directory foud
<PuGz> oomf, could try letting it auto detect: sudo xf86cfg
<oomf> k
<PuGz> oomf, you using warty or hoary?
<oomf> wawrty
<Halo> ifconfig shows ra0 though... no ip with it
<sulkd> wawrrr
<Pluk> Halo, lsmod
<oomf> pugz: i typeed in the sudo and it asks for a password
<oomf> then
<PuGz> oomf, that is your own user password
<Pluk> does that list rt2500?
<oomf> it says nothing found after i tpye in pass
<sulkd> oomf, sudo -s is maybe what you're trying for
<Halo> yes
<oomf> then what do i write in
<oomf> after i type that
<Pluk> then i dont have a clue halkeye
<Pluk> halo
<Halo> rt2500                144736  1
<sulkd> oomf, dunno what do you want to do?
<Pluk> too many ppl here i cant tab a name ok
<Halo> ok?
<oomf> sulkd: im tring to get to the config for the x server
<sulkd> oomf, you want to edit it?
<PuGz> this may seem silly? but is there a way to get evolution to check for mail at startup? Every other mail client seems to have that option...
<sulkd> oomf, pico /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Halo> Pluk, what about all this?
<oomf> sulkd: its not running and it said i have to configure it
<Halo> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<Halo>     SET failed on device ra0 ; Network is down.
<Halo> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<Halo>     invalid argument "managed".
<Halo> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<Halo>     SET failed on device ra0 ; Network is down.
<PuGz> Halo, you gotta quit doin that!
<PuGz> hehe
<Halo> :(
<sulkd> oomf, oh I see..
<PuGz> so anyone know how to make evolution check for mail at startup?
<Halo> why not use thunderbird :D
<Pluk> Halo,  paste you /etc/network/interfaces on www.pastebin.com again
<rubenv> PuGz: doesn't it do that?
<rubenv> just hit F9
<Pluk> i thought evol did that in background
<spiral> hi
<sulkd> oomf, try this: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<Halo> http://www.pastebin.com/23769
<PuGz> rubenv, not by default it doesnt
<pussfeller> im pretty sure evol does
<Halo> should I try adding it via the gnome wizard?
<PuGz> Halo, thunderbird is good, but can't receive local system mail... plus its only 0.8 in warty
<rubenv> it does query my imap
<PuGz> pussfeller, nope... it just checks after the amount of time you specify for interval mail checks
<sri> hey has anybody gotten any problems with hoary on teh latest updates?
<rubenv> sri: you've got probs?
<pussfeller> hmm cause it did with fedora
<sri> rubenv: yeah
<pussfeller> or so i thot
<Pluk> Halo, try with this one http://www.pastebin.com/237704
<rubenv> sri: what's breaking?
<sri> rubenv: my gnome icons are replaced with something strnage
<PuGz> actually... looking at it again... maybe it does... it just doesnt give you any notification AT ALL that it is doing it... except maybe the stop sign lighting up
<sri> rubenv: the really old icons from gmc
* sulkd listens for an oomf but only hears unfs
<sri> rubenv: and also my X pointer is a square with lines
<Niels2> Dear master: I just installed ubuntu (with universe enabled) but I would like to fetch a few packages from sid. Can I add sid to sources list without screwing everything up?
<rubenv> sri: eh? that sounds like massive fubar
<sri> rubenv: yeah.it happened after I updated this morning.
<Halo> Pluk, ok I'll try that
<Halo> I have lo and eth0 there too... I just didn't post them because I thought they were irrevivent
<sri> rubenv: so I'm not sure whats going on, I fooled with xorg.conf but I can't seem to get rid of that strange pointer.
<PuGz> minimizing things to the system tray (eg Evolution)... is kdocker the only way?
* sri is using a matrox G400
<rubenv> that surely doesn't sound like a common problem
<pussfeller> is antialiasing off by default on the fonts or somehting
<cutterjohn> yet another quick question: is there a way to get apt to check dependencies for all packages without trying to install them? i.e. I want an automated dependency check without having to install the packages...
<pussfeller> cause they look ugly
<sri> rubenv: yeah, so I'm not sure whats going on.  My computers at home using nvidia and ati work fine.
<Pluk> cutterjohn, apt-get install -s *
<cutterjohn> pluk, d'oh
<rubenv> i'd go bug the devs in #ubuntu-devel if I were you, this ain't no regular problem
<Pluk> :)
<PuGz> For info about evolutions mail checking at startup => http://lists.ximian.com/archives/public/evolution/2003-March/027846.html
<sri> rubenv: are they on their own server? or on freenode?
<rubenv> just here on freenode
<sri> ok
<raydogg_> Has anyone ever installed pear pc on ubuntu?
<PuGz> minimizing things to the system tray (eg Evolution)... is kdocker the only way?
<Niels2> I would like to install a few packages from sid (grace octave-forge wings3d + some more) on my ubunty laptop. What is the easiest way to do this?
<raydogg_> i get a configure error "cannot find xopendisplay in -lx11
<raydogg_> when i do ./configure
<raydogg_> for pearpc
<Halo> back again...
<Halo> that was a no go
<Halo> interesting thing when I enabled eth0 though
<cutterjohn> Pluk, actually thats not going to work without a list of packages...
<cutterjohn> Pluk, * expands to files in the current directory...
<Halo> it said Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A): SET failed on device eth0; Operation not supported
<Pluk> the * was a wildcard
<Halo> on my eth0 intereface...
<cutterjohn> Pluk, ok, then to modify the question is there an easy way to generate a list of all available packages in the repos and pass it to apt-get install -s ?
<cutterjohn> Pluk, I want to do a global check...
<Pluk> ah you wan tto dependency check all files
<cutterjohn> Pluk, yes
<Pluk> ALL files
<cutterjohn> Pluk, ALL
<Pluk> omg
<Pluk> lol
<cutterjohn> Pluk, I'm trying to build a list for hoary, since Ive found a few by accident already in warty
<Halo> my wireless situation is aggrevating me :(
<Amaranth> list of what?
<Halo> It was working... and now it is not
<cutterjohn> Pluk, e.g. xconq
<Pluk> you have to script then i think
<Halo> what the hell is different this time?
<cutterjohn> Pluk, oh well, a scripting I shall go then...
<Pluk> theres a way to donwload the whole index
<Stinky_Taco> hmmm, i just installed Thunderbird from APT-get, and i get the message, : DOUBLE-CLICK: 300 --> -1 THRESHOLD: 8--> -1 FILE: [xpconnect wrapper nsIFile]  ** Loading the extensions datasource...... DID I just get a ADWARE virus??? Doubleclick is a BIG scumbag advertizeing agancy known for Spyware...
<cutterjohn> Pluk, which file would they be in, I grabbed the packages compressed file for hoary with all of the descriptions, which is what I was going to try to use...
<Stinky_Taco> or is that pert of thunderbird?
<Stinky_Taco> part
<Pluk> ah it generates the same file
<cutterjohn> Pluk, well at least universe's
<Pluk> dunno what command it was though
<Pluk> thought it was with apt-get
<cutterjohn> Pluk, no I checked, and did a q&d try with apt-cache... there's go to be something somewhere..
<Pluk> or maybe with apt-ftparchive
<pippin> hmm,. are you asked for a root password during ubuntu install?
<pussfeller> i was so surprised ubuntu was so easy to install...
<cutterjohn> Pluk, hmmm... maybe, I guess I'll have to try and dig a little before giving up and scripting a hack...
<Pluk> well with that file you could try writing a script for checking dependencies
<Pluk> goodluck
<cutterjohn> Pluk, but you'd think that there was a way to do this, like rpm -q
<cutterjohn> Pluk, then feeding the output to a dummy install attempt...
<altan> how do I go into a hidden directory in a file selection dialog that has no address bar?
<altan> (GAIM)
<Pluk> rpm -q check dependencies of the whole repo?
<cutterjohn> Pluk, no, but it would give a list of all packages
<Pluk> ah
<cutterjohn> Pluk, which could be passed to a dummy install...
<Pluk> yeah there is an easy way to generate that list
<Pluk> dunno what it was though
<Pluk> done it once
<cutterjohn> Pluk, well, I'll go dig, and if I find it, add it to the comments on the wiki...
<Halo> rebooting again...
<terry> How can I use stuff like CPU temp and Power Saving on an Atlon64(Nforce Chipset)
<Stinky_Taco> <terry> gkrellm
<Niels2> cutterjohn: If you wish to check for dependencies of all packages, there is apt-get check
<snowblink> cutterjohn: apt-rdepends?
<terry> Stinky_Taco where would I find that??
<Stinky_Taco> <terry> also if you are in GNOME there is a way to add one to your tool bar just rightclick on the toolbar on the top of screen and add component
<Stinky_Taco> or add applett,
<Stinky_Taco> I am in XFce I dont know the correct word...
<Stinky_Taco> there is a system monitor and a network monitor...
<terry> Stinky_Taco, I want CPU temperature
<terry> and powersaving
<NermalLaptop> acpi -v should tell you
<NermalLaptop> acpi -V even
<Joe-T3H> hi, I am after some software to use. Basically I want to be able to play music from my line out and also from mp3 files. If it is graphically attractive thats a very good pro. Any help is great :D
<Halo> hey pluk
<Halo> I got the wireless up again by uncommenting all the info I had on the network
<Halo> sort of defeats the purpose of dhcp though...
<Pluk> thats odd Halo
<Halo> very... even more so when you figure it didn't need it the first time it found everything
<Pluk> cutterjohn, apt-cache pkgnames > file
<Pluk> yeah
<vasi> hey folks...live cd on ppc is working pretty well :-)
<Halo> well.. time for a reboot again, lets see if the 'everything but the actual ip is specified' interfaces config works on boot
<vasi> couldn't detect that i needed a wireless key
<vasi> and uh...seems to think my desktop is on battery power!.
<vasi> but otherwise cool :-)
<goldfish> hey there, was just wondering, i can only get a resolution of 1450 x 1050 now, but the live cd ran at full screen, is there anyway i can go full screen on the install version?
<vasi> goldfish, you may have to edit your XFree86Config (XorgConfig now?)
<goldfish> I see.
<goldfish> em... im brand new to linux, like what wud I have to do?
<goldfish> :)
<vasi> i think running dpkg -reconfigure xorg (or something like that) would be useful
<goldfish> ah right, i had problems with this.
<vasi> but i just booted hoary for the first time
<goldfish> ubuntu wouldn't boot into gui mode
<vasi> so i'm not sure how much changed since warty
<goldfish> i had to do some dpkg stuff
<vasi> probably 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<vasi> and then it asked you a bunch of questions?
<RuffianSoldier> http://img205.exs.cx/img205/8260/screenshot0js.jpg
<vasi> (one of which is hopefully what resolutions you wish to use)
<neofeed> Bugs Bugs Bugs.... :: OpenTTD works completely broken on Hoary (lages like mad  even though I'm running on nvidia's driver; libglade-java is broken! Buttonlistener fscked up!
<goldfish> Package `xserver-xorg' is not installed and no info is available.
<goldfish> ?
<vasi> ooh openttd is fun
<vasi> goldfish, are you running warty or hoary?
<goldfish> warty
<vasi> ah ok
<goldfish> I think :)
<vasi> so then it's uhhh
<shock> is there a "blueSteel" theme for metacity?
<shock> anyone know thaT?
<vasi> do        dpkg -l '*xfree*'
<Halo> ok.... now that's just plain fucked up
<vasi> a list of packages will come up
<vasi> whichever one has 'server' in its name is what you want instead of xserver-xorg
<Halo> It didn't detect it on boot, so the first thing I did was open a terminal and try to ra down, ra up
<Halo> it gave a bunch of 'network not found' errors like usual
<Halo> so I canceled and did it again right away.... found everything right away
<Halo> 3rd time's the charm I guess?
<Pluk> weird
<Pluk> maybe something in the dhcp cache
<Pluk> just guessing here
<Pluk> or the driver is still a little buggy?
<Halo> the driver is reported to still be buggy
<goldfish> vasi: ah ok, i found it, ill try that, thanks.
<Halo> So I suppose that could be it
<Halo> also could explain why gnome has no idea it's online
<LesleyB> hello it's me again :\
<Pierre_> hi again
<Halo> I suppose I could write a shell script to try and find the network 4 or 5 times in a row
* LesleyB is about to go spare; completley and utterly spare
<Halo> if grep sees a network error message, quick stop and try again
<Halo> for 5 times or so
<Halo> if nothing detected after 5 tries, it's probably because the router is down or I'm not at home... as this IS a laptop :)
<LesleyB> I have an Alcatel modem which in the past has been known to work under SuSE 8.2 I know because I installed it and gotit runing
<goldfish> Anyone want to play iSketch?
<goldfish> shit
<goldfish> wrong window :)
<Pluk> :D
<Pluk> isketch is fun
<goldfish> yep, very addictive :)
<Pierre_> I have a Duxbury external ISDN modem and it seems to only connect at 9600 is there something I can do to correct this?
<vasi> argh this is so weird....
<vasi> why the heck does on_ac_power tell me i'm on battery
<vasi> when there IS no battery, it's a desktop system?
<vasi> anybody ever heard of such a thing?
<electrichamster> hello
<Pierre_> hi
<electrichamster> quick question, does the default ubuntu install use xfree86 or xorg?
<rubenv> warty: yes
<Pluk>   warty does xfree86
<rubenv> hoary: no
<Pluk> hoary xorg
<esher> how can i disable some installed packages from apt that there never be updated again (ignore) when i do command apt-get upgrade ?
<electrichamster> has hoary actually been released yet?
<zenrox> electrichamster,  not yet
<goldfish> ah shit
<Pluk> hoary will be in april or somthing
<goldfish> Pluk: Can u get the shockwave plugin to play isketch on ubuntu?
<electrichamster> can I just use apt to remove xfree86 and then install xorg without too many problems?
<Halo> it's xorg by default
<Halo> I'm pretty sure....
<iocaste> Does anyone know how I can burn the PPC Live CD with a external Firewire burner? For some reason the .iso crashes the OS X disk utility and CDRecord doesn't support external burners.
<vasi> goldfish, only on x86
<goldfish> emm...
<vasi> iocaste, get Toast :-/
<LesleyB> I have just been using http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ with nosuccess; My alcatel is silver but it's a rev 2 not a rev 4 so I changed from trying ZZZL_3.012 to KD6_3.012.  This got slightly better results; I alt least got to LCP status tho' with debug option and kdebug 2 I found that the two machines where rejecting each others requests and just not authenticating : No authentication possible message : so then I hunt around the ubun
<Pluk> goldfish, nope
<goldfish> ah shit
<iocaste> ugh.. don't own Toast
<Pluk> goldfish, lemme try to install some shockwave
<engie> Hi. I've just installed warty, and I swear it didn't ask me for a root pw. Is there a default one?
<vasi> iocaste, it *should* burn fine with disk utility though
<vasi> are you sure your iso is ok? maybe md5 it
<goldfish> Pluk: I went to the shockwave site and it said cant find a version to match your web browser and platform
<iocaste> yes. this problem was mentioned on Slashdot as well. I think it's happening a lot
<goldfish> but im a n00bie :)
<Pluk> goldfish, from macromedia: At present, there are not Linux versions of QuickTime, Macromedia Shockwave Player, and various other Windows browser plugins
<sri> does anybody know where the X pointers get stored in ubuntu?
<goldfish> righteo
<goldfish> Suppose i'll have to boot to windoze
<goldfish> :(
<Pluk> never use macromedia anymore untill they take linux serieus
<LesleyB> dont worry goldfish you'll soon be as insane as the rest of us
<iocaste> vasi: how do I go about md5-ing it (slight noob here ;) ?
<Pluk> :P
<Halo> linux searching is insanely faster than windows searching
<goldfish> LesleyB: Hopefully :)
<Halo> I fire a find command and I can feel the heat poor off my hard drive
<LesleyB> I swear this thing is going to drive me mad, goldfish
<Halo> does it use indexing?
<vasi> iocaste that's ok :-)  just type 'openssl md5 ' and then drag and drop the iso into the terminal window
<engie> Ahh, I can change it with sudo passwd root
<vasi> then hit return, and wait a bit
<LesleyB> I've been swapping the modem from this XP box to the Ubuntu box all day
<LesleyB> I am so fed up with the whole idea of Linux
<iocaste> vasi: I'll give that a go. That's appreciated. Thanks
<vasi> Pluk, i thought macromedia had a flash plugin for linux x86?
<LesleyB> I feel I have two alternatives: slash me wrists and firget about living or just use my hardware to play minesweeper all day
<Pluk> shockwave and flash are different
<snowblink> Halo: locate is even faster (uses a DB)
<LesleyB> it's better than going round in this maddening loop going nowhere
<vasi> np iocaste...though i'm gonna plug my stuff, and say you might want to give Fink a try :-)
<Pluk> Halo, i prefer locate
<LesleyB> ubuntu does a pretty good mahjong tho I suppose I should be happy with that
<Pluk> downside you have to run update-db once in a while
<vasi> is there a bug tracker for ubuntu?
<snowblink> Pluk: I believe it is cronned be default
<Pluk> ah yeah true
<Pluk> had to run it by hand in the old days
<Pluk> couldve added it to cron then
<Pluk> but somehow never did
<snowblink> LesleyB: hi. :) You could always get a proper DSL router. ;)
<LesleyB> don't want one snowblink
<LesleyB> but do you know if debian and ubuntu manage to distinguish between the Alcatel 330 and the Alcatel USB modems? they are different
<kent> does anybody know what to do, to make a partition show up in computer://?  My brother added a ide-drive to his computer, and he want it to show up in computer:// along with the cd etc. I mean,  that sort of is the expected bahaviour.. ?
<gsuveg> ipw2200 + wpa supported under warty ?
<Pierre_> cheers
<LesleyB> well you have to partition it first I think kent
<LesleyB> and then format the partitions
<LesleyB> and then mount the partitions
<zazeem> what pachage do i need to play mp3's?
<zazeem> k
<zazeem> age
<zazeem> ??????????
<NermalLaptop> zazeem, loads
<zazeem> loads?
<NermalLaptop> xmms, beep media player, mpg123 ?
<NermalLaptop> there are loads of mp3 players
<LesleyB> and you might need to look at /etc/fstab as well kent
<zazeem> what packets do i need from syn?
<Rocha> xmms and beep sucks
<Rocha> use totem
<Rocha> (if you use gnome)
<LesleyB> hda is the first disk and hdb should be the 2nd disk
<zazeem> isnt there a mad pack or something?
<NermalLaptop> Rocha, no thanks..
<LesleyB> yes zazeem we are *all* here
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> ...
<zazeem> lol
* NermalLaptop sighs
<zazeem> whats that mad pack thing?
<NermalLaptop> bloody newbies
<NermalLaptop> wtf are you talking about ?
<neofeed> kent, got it done by now?
<snowblink> zazeem: ubuntuguide
<zazeem> for lstening to mp3s
<neofeed> Where can I royaly complain?
<zazeem> been there
<Pluk> god i wish solidworks was ported
<NermalLaptop> zazeem, why don't you just do what we say?
<Pluk> then i couldve dumped windows totally
<NermalLaptop> and install one of the mp3 players we listed
<zazeem> whatd u say?
<zazeem> i did xmms
<NermalLaptop> well then
<zazeem> says there is no plugin installed to handle mp3 file
<zazeem> im trying to figure out the one that had mad in it
<zazeem> worked last time i forgot name something-mad
<zazeem> ???????
<darksatanic> zazeem: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<zazeem> danke
* NermalLaptop rips off zazeem ? key 
<zazeem> there we go gstreamer-mad :)
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> ,,,,wtf?
<zazeem> english plz
<NermalLaptop> fuck you
<darksatanic> Just for your information, the name of the package is also obtainable by going to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ and typing "mp3" into the search box.
<zazeem> lol??
<darksatanic> It's the first page in the list.
<zazeem> k
<zazeem> danke
<soulsyphon> hi, how do i capture screenshots on the commandline?
<mike_douglas> import -window screenshot.png
<soulsyphon> hmm ok
<soulsyphon> there was a specific tool but i forget the name i think it was fbgrab
<soulsyphon> :S
<mike_douglas> sorry, thats import -window root screenshot.png
<soulsyphon> ok thanks
<snowblink> soulsyphon: you can set up keyboard shortcuts for screenshots. Dunno if that's what you're after...
* LesleyB is mad enough for at least one more try
<LesleyB> bbfn
<soulsyphon> im good i think
<soulsyphon> im pretty happy with ubuntu so far
<Halo> ok... more help needed :(
<Halo> I'm trying to mount my 2ndary ntfs partition
<Halo> the primary windows partition works, but the 2ndary poots in my general direction
<zazeem> ?
<douglas> hi !
<snowblink> Halo: what did it say?
<Halo> works: /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    noatime,defaults,users,ro,umask=0 0 0
<douglas> is there hoary images to download ?
<douglas> with the current devel stage
<Halo> poots: /dev/hda2 	/mnt/shared 	ntfs 	ro,dmask=0222,fmask=0333 0 0
<Halo> command used and output:
<Halo> $ sudo mount /mnt/shared
<Halo> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<Halo>        or too many mounted file systems
<Halo>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<Halo>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<Halo> oops... thought that would stay on one line... sorry :O
<snowblink> Halo: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<snowblink> Halo: hda2 is definitely an ntfs partition?
<Halo> /dev/hda2           30489       92443    31225068+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Halo> yes
<Halo> it's definately ntfs
<dud> umask not dmask?
<Halo> I'll give it a shot
<snowblink> Halo: that's an extended partition
<dud> dont trust me though... i dont have any ntfs thankfully
<engie> Hi. I'm trying to upgrade to hoary on a brand spanking new installation of warty, however apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade fails with a python dependency. python <2.4 is required by a load of stuff but 2.4-0ubuntu4 is installed. How can I fix this?
<Halo> I know...
<Halo> that's what I was asking
<Halo> anyway, umask gave the same error
<snowblink> Halo: so you can't mount it
<njs12345> hmm
<thenuke> engie: I think that you should not upgrade to hoary if you can't handle problems ;)
<njs12345> I have a tablet PC
<njs12345> and I need an onscreen keyboard for it
<jab1> hi
<njs12345> I've tried GOK, and come to the conclusion that it sucks
<jab1> when i play any sounds or hear them its crackly and sounds like theres 2 of it running any ideas what it could be?
<Halo> you can't mount extended partitions?
<Halo> at all?
<jab1> wasnt like tyhis on previous install
<snowblink> Halo: Read your own error message
<snowblink> Halo: but no
<Pluk> Halo, you need to mount logical partitions
<Pluk> they reside in extended partitions
<snowblink> Halo: you will want to mount something =< /dev/hda5
<jab1> ?
<Halo> erm...
<Halo> I'll google and get back to you all
<jab1> anyone help me plz
<Halo> thanks :)
<jab1> i get crackily sounds when i hear sound now
<jab1> dunno why
<jab1> speakers and sound card works great in windows  still
<jab1> but ubuntu its crackily
<jab1> ???????????
<Halo> do you have the right drivers installed?
<jab1> ya
<kent> neofeed, the disk is partitioned. It has a vfat-partition. I just dont know what to do to make it show up in computer://  Right now i have it maunted on my brothers computer in /home/Mybrother/Disk. With permissions to read/write. But that wont work if he adds another user :(
<jab1> what kind of support is this
<_d4vid> hi all
<Pluk> lol
<Pluk> support
<Pluk> if we got paid maybe
<Halo> it's mounted :)
<Halo> Thanks guys
<Halo> sorry for the RTFM question :O
<Pluk> :P
<engie> thenuke: I'm happy working with sid, I just wondered if this was a known problem
<thenuke> oookey, I dont happen to know that :(
<thenuke> I upgraded to hoary once too but had no problems
<dud> soo, does anyone have good suggestions what i should do with the ~30 ubuntu cds that arrived today?
<jasonf> is ubuntu only like hoary / worty -- or is there a SID-like component?
<dud> i just ordered to see if canonical actually sends them out 100% free hehe
<dud> give them to the poor and homeless?
<jab1> how do i renistall audo
<soulsyphon> i hope mine come soon =/
<jasonf> dud: give them to your library
<jab1> ac97
<jasonf> or to your lug
<dud> soulsyphon, took close to 3 months heh
<jab1> audio*
<lo1> ?
<dud> i really dont hope canonical goes bankrupt for sending out these cds all over the world
<dud> would hate to see ubuntu die hehe
<snowblink> dud: thanks for helping...
<dud> i wasnt aware that i did...
<engie> I have a few warty cd kits remaining from teh batch sent through to me (in the uk)
<terry> dud, I have 10.  I did the same the first time I saw it on www.debianplanet.org
<engie> They work well
<terry> When I got them I was like what the heck is this
<snowblink> Dud: ordering 30 CDs you don't know what to do with. ;)
<dud> ill give them to my library or such... just so they wont go to total waste
<terry> I give them to people at school though
<terry> so it wasnt a waste
<soulsyphon> there is also gnome-panel-screenshot
<soulsyphon> to take screenshots
<mega> can anyone help me here
<mega> ??
<jbailey> mega: It's usually a good idea to say what problem you have so that we can know whether we can help you. =)
<mega> my audio in totem is really crackily
<mega> but when i im people and hear stuff on desktop its fine
<jbailey> mega: Has it ever worked in any other distro?
<mega> ?
<mega> whats a distro
<jbailey> mega: I'm curious if it's a sound driver problem, or if it's an Ubuntu setup.
<jbailey> Oh I see. Distribution.
<jbailey> Like in Debian, or Redhat, etc..
<mega> it works fine on desktop
<mega> worked fine in totem last ubuntu install
<mega> dunno
<jbailey> Sounds like it might be the move from OSS to Alsa then.  I don't know enough to help you with that, sorry.
<mega> how do i get ac97 ddrivers again
<mega> uninstall and install?
<mega> i googled and looked in ubuntu guide nothing
<mega> :|
<mega> any ideas bailey?/
<sladen> mega: the driver is snd_ac97_codec
<mega> k
<sladen> mega: but you need to get your specific hardware working, eg.  i810
<mega> ?
<mega> whats that
<mega> it works just all cracked up
<dragonkh> snowblink, heya
<mega> not like this on windows
<mega> i got win and ubuntu
<snowblink> dragonkh: hi. :)
<mega> sladen
<dragonkh> but windows is so cool !
<dragonkh> lol
<mega> ...
<mega> :D
<sladen> mega: what's your problem?
<mega> audio works but is all cracky like fuzzy
<mega> never used to be like this
<mega> andi was on windows a min ago it works perfect there
<mega> :(
<mega> wait
<mega> sladden
<mega> is it alsa thats doing it?
<mega> anyone home wtf
<Phoenix[SPH] > probably everybody in the usa is our for lunch ;)
<mega> 3:12 dont think so
<Phoenix[SPH] > is anybody using hoary with cups and stumbled over this admin restriction? is this just temporary or is this state to be released?
<mega> this support has no life in it
<mega> lol
<Phoenix[SPH] > mega: whats up?
<mega> need help.
<Phoenix[SPH] > mega: kinda thought so...
<mega> my sound is all cracked up
<mega> and
<mega> being gay
<mega> its fine when i boot windows
<mega> :/
<OddAbe19> is there a mp3 plugin for k3b and hoary? i didn't see a k3b-mp3 deb in apt-get
<Phoenix[SPH] > you mean you only get female voices ;)
<mega> ?
<Phoenix[SPH] > mega: english is not my native tongue, so I tried to firgure "beeing gay" means for sound...
<mega> brb
<sladen> mega: do you just have the volumes turned up too high?
<OddAbe19> is there a mp3 plugin for k3b and hoary? i didn't see a k3b-mp3 deb in apt-get
<dkg> hi
<dkg> which burning programm is running in ubuntu?
<dkg> k3b crashes.
<thenuke> k3b should work :I
<dkg> gcombust is not working because its unable to find cddevice
<Phoenix[SPH] > OddAbe19: nope...
<thenuke> I installed it for my sister
<dkg> it wants kcmshell
<Phoenix[SPH] > dkb: cdrecord?
<dkg> but its not included.
<dkg> Phoenix[SPH] : we need a GUI
<Phoenix[SPH] > dkg: xcdroast is point and click
<Phoenix[SPH] > dkg: but dunno of it's state in hoary
<dkg> but it is not able to calculate the size of images.
<dkg> and therefor its not able to burn
<Phoenix[SPH] > dkb: xcdroaster can't burn?! hmmm....
<dkg> rite
<mcphail> dkg: i think i missed the start of things. What problems have you been having with burning?
<neom> any of you guys see xandros before?
<Phoenix[SPH] > !seen xandros
<neom> It'
<hk> hi
<neom> It's a distro.....
<LinuxJones> neom, it's kde based distro yeah
<neom> You ever seen it running?
<hk> are there gnome 2.9.x packs for ubuntu ?
<neom> I've heard some interesting things about it at work today.
<LinuxJones> neom, I won't tun it myself it is supposed to be very user friendly for new Linux users tho
<Phoenix[SPH] > hk: in hoary...
<LinuxJones> neom, they have some sort of restricted download version available
<hk> Phoenix[SPH] , hmm but hoary is not stable yet right ? (its difficult for me to download cds)
<Phoenix[SPH] > hk: hoary is supposed to have gnome 2.10... so they should definitly have some decent 2.9x stuff in it ;)
<neom> lifeless - Fuck user friendly, it runs -all- windows programs provided they have a valid install protocal.
<neom> *linuxjones
<Phoenix[SPH] > hk: nope, hoary is development....
<LinuxJones> neom, that's not trye
<LinuxJones> err s/trye/true
<hk> Phoenix[SPH] , my ubuntu 4.10 cds arrived today ;) thought it would be worth a try :P
<hk> I think Im gonna install it anyway
<klaym> hk: hoary?
<neom> Well, that's what I was shown at work today by the rep. I took installed frash install, took a windows xp office CD, installed it, and ran it. And then he took a half life cd, installed it and ran it.
<hk> nope
<klaym> guess hoary live cd's aren't yet ou
<hk> Warty
<mcphail> neom: try CrossoverOffice on any distro
<klaym> out yet*
<Phoenix[SPH] > neom: hl at what speed?
<neom> mcphail - That's not the point.
<LinuxJones> neom, they probably have wine or crossover plugin configured to work with those apps
<hk> klaym, is there a way I can already request it ? (it took some months to warthy :P)
<mcphail> neom: isn't that what is running in xandros???
<hk> warty*
<neom> Well, he said they build the os to run windows applications. And he told me that if we implment it, it would run everything we currently run on windows.
<neom> mc - Not that I am aware of.
<neom> But I odn't know.
<klaym> hk: I don't know
* Phoenix[SPH]  would first learn to write Latex if the decision is to fall between running a windows office on linux or learning latex...
<neom> Anyway, what I was asking was, has anyone seen this implemented on a wide scale. I've only seen it on one pc from a company rep.. I wondered if anyone else has seen it running.
<Phoenix[SPH] > what's the point anyway to beeing able to run the latest windows viruses on linux?
<neom> That was my next question.
<mcphail> neom: I've never used Xandros but I believe the subscription fee covers the cost of Crossover.
<neom> I asked the rap that and he kinda avoided the question.
<neom> *rep
<mcphail> neom: give me a minute and i'll find a link about the viruses...
<Phoenix[SPH] > make a good port of your business applications - or reevaluate the market for other solutions.... be even ready to say goodby to clippy the friendly office assistant...
<LinuxJones> neom, what kind of apps does your company typically run ?
<LinuxJones> neom, Internet Explorer, Office etc ??
<neom> yup
<mcphail> neom: http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/25/1430222&from=rss
<neom> We have a few specalized applications that we run. But those actually I have connected to our linux server.
<jasonf> If I give someone a /bin/nologin shell, can they still scp?
<Phoenix[SPH] > mcphail: I read about it :) one virus was able to suck some cpu cycles, but nothing more...
<Phoenix[SPH] > neom: do you own the source?
<bluefoxicy>   CC [M]   net/unix/garbage.o
<LinuxJones> Phoenix[SPH] , maybe all windows users should run Windows via Linux using emulation :D
<Phoenix[SPH] > jasonf: maybe - scp is imho handled by a sshd submodule... but try it....
<Phoenix[SPH] > LinuxJones: better this way, than the other way around....
<LinuxJones> heh
<mz2> now if only the majority of actual win apps would work on wine any better than the viruses :)
<Phoenix[SPH] > one click in vmware and all your viruses are gone....
<neom> No, we don't own the source.
<Phoenix[SPH] > nz2: seriously, what are you missing? clippy? msn messanger? os activation?
<deltaoo> hi...
<mcphail> mz2: Crossover is very good... (and switches off clippy by default)
<Phoenix[SPH] > neom: well, why don't you own the source when they are "custom company applications"?
<deltaoo> Help.. i gots ubuntu and want to install anjuta - but can't seem to get the config to run...
<Phoenix[SPH] > neom: vmware, wine, other software or a good programmer are you alternatives I guess...
<mz2> Phoenix[SPH] , am not really missing anything, I've been running Linux happily for a few years now :) but whenever I randomly try out simple stuff with Wine, nothing ever really works perfectly (well fair enough, by reverse-engineering that's bound to be the case)
<neom> It's a general application that is customized for our company.
<mz2> mcphail, lol, does it really switch off clippy? :D
<mcphail> Yup
<mz2> lol
<Phoenix[SPH] > neom: well, maybe the software manufactuer is willing to port it to unix/linux....
<neom> I was thinking I might install ubuntu on all our terminas instead and make them use open office.
<deltaoo> can someone please help
<mcphail> I prefer OO.o to Office. The Ubuntu version is particularly nice
<neom> Phoenix[SPH]  -It iwas ported to linux, we have to run it via a putty like system. That is why I was asking about this xandors, because all our custom apps would run, and the n00bs could run their lame windows applications.
* Phoenix[SPH]  wonders if OO2.0 is really such a huge step as he is hearing in the rumors....
<LinuxJones> Phoenix[SPH] , I'm interested in seeing the database program that's going to be in OOo 2.
<Tux-Rox> Anyone have experience in hooking up gdeskcal with Evolution?
<Phoenix[SPH] > neom: just to get it straight: you have all your business applications ready for linux, you have and office application, a browser, a mailprogramm.... but still need windows, so that the users see a "based on NT Technology" - so they get the fuzzy warm feeling of beeing at home, and having their msn messanger?
<neom> got it!!
* mcphail hopes the new OO.o base won't be as useless as Access
<Phoenix[SPH] > LinuxJones: the database philosophy of OO is quite nice - but sucks if you have a lot of data sources... IMHO...
* Phoenix[SPH]  is dreaming of a user free environment....
<neom> Me too.
<Phoenix[SPH] > neom: well I understand me.... it's like for me having windows, knowing not to be able to run mutt.... what would I do without mutt...
<Phoenix[SPH] > s/me/them/
<deltaoo> can anyone assist with installing Anjuta on Ubuntu? please?
<Phoenix[SPH] > neom: so you even run an X-Server on Windows or are the apps text based?
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, are you running warty or hoary ?
<mcphail> deltaoo: never tried. sorry
<neom> text based.
<neom> They do have cute ascii gfx though. :D
<darkkyo> anyone can i help me for resolve a problem with my fresh setup of ubuntu?
<Phoenix[SPH] > :)
<Halo> what's the problem?
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, shoot !!
<neom> I'm thinking maybe I'll install ubuntu and see if they notice.
<darkkyo> i have no optimisation for my HDs or my CD/DVD
<Halo> what drives do you have?
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, what does hdparm /dev/hda output ?
<Phoenix[SPH] > neom: well, install linux over night, and write a big letter on the front door, that the first ten employee who will pass a company-internal-linux test will get a 10% salary raise... IMHO money solve almost every problem....
<darkkyo> hdparm no i have no install this for the moment can resolve this ?
<neom> LOL
<neom> Not a bad idea.
<deltaoo> I unzipped the Anjuta. tried to do ./configure and I complained that I configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<mcphail> deltaoo: have you installed gcc?
<Phoenix[SPH] > thoses who fall 3 times can search another job >;P
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, you can install anjuta using apt-get
<Phoenix[SPH] > fail
<darkkyo> but for the chipset of my mainboard can i install the driver chipset for this on ubuntu?
<darkkyo> i have a via chipset
<neom> Well, we work in technology, so I don't think it would be too much of a problem.
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, have you tried one of the live cd 's ?
<Phoenix[SPH] > neom: you live in Canada? Where exacly?
<darkkyo> no the live cd is bug for me before i set the network but i install the ubuntu warty 4.10 install cd 1
<neom> Fort Frances, it's in the very North West of Ontario.
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, so you have installed or you are going to install Qarty ?
<LinuxJones> err Warty
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, do you have IDE hard drives ?
<Phoenix[SPH] > neom: I played with the thought of doing some bigger stay in canada, and possibly do some work there to get some money... but somehow got the impression that there are not that much of IT jobs available... but didn't any decent research...
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, :)
<Phoenix[SPH] > with Linux...
<darkkyo> :) yes LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> Phoenix[SPH] , there are NO IT jobs in Canada
<deltaoo> I unzipped the Anjuta. tried to do ./configure and I complained that I configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<neom> Well, in the place I live there are -lots-.
<deltaoo> help...help...
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, you will only need hdparm
<Phoenix[SPH] > LinuxJones: ;)
<darkkyo> okay i apt-get install this :)
<mcphail> deltaoo: do you have a compiler installed?
<neom> The local school board just hired a new tech at $40,000/yr.
<snowblink> deltaoo: sudo apt-get install anjuta
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, why do you need to compile anjuta ?
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, it should be installed by default
<Phoenix[SPH] > Well, I have no clue what's 40 ca $ are worth...
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, sudo -s
<deltaoo> mcphail : I don;t know.. I'm new to linux .. about 2 hours
<darkkyo> but the drivers chipset via build by via is not recommend?
<darkkyo> yes sudo -s before ;)
<LinuxJones> Phoenix[SPH] , 1 Canadian dollar is like .85 cents US
<mcphail> deltaoo: follow the apt-get advice
<deltaoo> LinuxJones : I need an IDE. .to try some development.. and dont' know how
<darkkyo> but i configure this for optimizing my different Hs
<Phoenix[SPH] > okay, 1.22 SwissFranks are 1 US$
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, ok apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<deltaoo> mcphail : whats the apt-get?
<Phoenix[SPH] > but I have no clue what kind of living you get with 40 ca$
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, that's ok you jsut need to lean how to get synaptic up and running. It's the graphical front end used to install software
<darkkyo> mcphail it's the management packages system of the debian distribution :)
<mcphail> darkkyo: i know ;)
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, you first have to open a gnome-terminal, hit Alt + F2
<deltaoo> LinuxJones, can you please..please explain how to set it
<jasonf> is there a way to allow anonymous SCP?
<deltaoo> oh..ok
<mcphail> deltaoo: you can use apt-get (and the synaptic graphical front-end) to install tons of programs
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, type gnome-terminal, when you have a terminal session opened type sudo -s (enter your user password)
<deltaoo> wait.. alt+z did not work
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, no it's Alt + F2
<Phoenix[SPH] > LinuxJones: where are you living?
<LinuxJones> it's like the run dialog from Windows
<olimar> Hi all i am thinking of making an Arabic spinn off of Ubuntu
<olimar> can someone point me to some docs on this matter?
<LinuxJones> Phoenix[SPH] , Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia
<olimar> translating ubuntu or something like that?
<deltaoo> ok.. I went to .. Applications/System Tools/Terminal ?? is this the same thing?
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, yes that's ok
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, type sudo -s (enter your user password)
<deltaoo> ok.. now what?
<Deft> has anyone here had any luck with getting eclipse to run?
<mmoyer> olimar: you might check out https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RosettaReleaseAnnouncement
<deltaoo> Its given me. root@computername:~ #
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, perfect
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, type synaptic
<divid> Deft: yes
<Adrenal> damn, year 11 is the hard
<deltaoo> ok.. its opened the synapic GUI..
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, great
<Deft> divid, did you run in any error boxes on startup?
<deltaoo> and now?
<snowblink> LinuxJones: gksudo synaptic - why make him open a root shell?
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, go Settings >> Repositories
<deltaoo> ok..
<LinuxJones> snowblink, I am showing him how to get to an admin console
<snowblink> LinuxJones: you showed him how to open a root shell. Synaptic is accessible via the menus or gksudo.
<deltaoo> btw. I can get to this from the computer menu? why did I have to terminal window it?
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, see the line starting with cdrom ?? Uncheck the box on that line
<neom> Phoenix[SPH]  The head of ICT for the board makes $58,000. And he has a huge house and 2 crs etc.
<LinuxJones> snowblink, yeah and ?
<divid> Deft: Only if I have not exported $PATH so that 'java' is in my current path
<deltaoo> LinuxJones : Ok unchecked?
<snowblink> LinuxJones: Why make him do that when there are safer easier options?
<larsrohdin> hi, i've just started using fluxbox. I would like some help on how to change my wallpaper. I've read that it has something to do with fbsetbg... but i don't understand what that is... any ideas?
<Phoenix[SPH] > okay... math tells me that 1CHF is about 1 Ca$ - I have about the salary your ICT head has, but are way appart from a house or 2 cars....
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, click the line directly below and add universe to the section line @ botton so the line reads >> main restricted universe
<olimar> thanx mmoyer
<Deft> divid, mine looks more like a classpath error than path... thanks anyway
<jaza> hi
<Phoenix[SPH] > neom: I read somewhere that it's custom to get a "check" for you salary - so it's not transfered electronicaly from the account of the company to your private - is that true?
<jaza> how do i edit my xconfig
<jaza> ??
<jaza> cmd plz :)
<Phoenix[SPH] > jaza: vi, joe or nano
<jaza> ?
<jaza> what?
<Deft> jaza, do you want the automatic setup to run again?
<jaza> gedit /../../x86free-4 or something??
<jaza> no edit the cfg
<neom> Phoenix[SPH]  - I get mine done via direct debit (electronic) byt a few people I know still get checks.
<jaza> how?
<Deft> then sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86... is the file
<neom> A guy I work with, he still gets his via check.
<jaza> thnx
<iocaste> I'm trying to run the Ubuntu Live CD (PPC). Seemed to be booting up OK, now I've got a blank screen.
<Deft> (can't remember the whole name, type that much and tab it)
<deltaoo> LinuxJones, the line deb ( immediatly below the cdrom drive now is sections main restricted universe
<iocaste> using a G3 iMac DVSE
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, click OK then click Reload in upper left hand corner
<Adrenal> could anyone shed some light on as to why my soundcard seems to be reacting, with static, to the moves made on my screen. IE- A white window comes up, static accompanies it
<bitfoo> direct deposit is the way to go :|
<jaza> danke
<deltaoo> its downloading
<neom> If I get a bonus, it always comes via check, not direct debit.
<Deft> Adrenal, just with ubuntu? sounds more like your monitor isn't well shielded
<bitfoo> i still get deposit receipts in the mail from direct deposit
<bitfoo> from work :|
<deltaoo> LinuxJones, where are you? and can you advise on development ( while the download goes on) ?
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, you mean wher edo I live ?
<neom> I get pay stubs.
<divid> Deft: NP. It works for me without doing anything more than 'export PATH=$PATH:/opt/jdk1.5.0/bin/' and the occasional '/opt/eclipse/eclipse' ... :-)
<Adrenal> Deft: probably it, anything i can do to...make it more shieldy?
<Phoenix[SPH] > neom: what does a "huge house" cost in ca
<Phoenix[SPH] > the one like the head of ICT of yours has...
<Deft> Adrenal, just try moving the speakers away, see if it clears up
<LinuxJones> Phoenix[SPH] , depends on what location
<deltaoo> LinuxJones, Yes?
<Adrenal> Deft: using headphones
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, I'm in Nova Scotia, Canada
<Deft> Adrenal, try and keep the cable away from the monitor then
<Adrenal> Deft: bah, getting lcd soon anyway. Then i'll shield the hell right out of this. Hard. With a bat
<Phoenix[SPH] > LinuxJones: here in switzerland you the major problem is to own some ground you are allowed to build living space - well it's not a problem, it's a mere question of money....
<Adrenal> Deft: hey, it worked, thanks
<deltaoo> LinuxJones,  cool. Ok. the downloads done?
<neom> Phoenix[SPH]  To buy out right, about $150,00 to $200,00. Most people mortage.
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, click search then type anhuta
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, err anjuta
<deltaoo> I did a search and its found Anjuta
<deltaoo> thanx found it ... now what?
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, awesome double click it
<Adrenal> well, i'll see you all later. Have a good one
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, then click Apply, Anjuta will be downloaded and installed for you
<neom> (shoul be an extra zero on each of those prices)
<jeramy> neom: I think you're missing a zero.  ;)
<Phoenix[SPH] > neom: for that money you might get a flat (is this the right word?) here in switzerland...
<LinuxJones> Phoenix[SPH] , same here, unless your family has land to give to you it's going to be expensive :D
<deltaoo> done.. it came up with a Mark for installation. I said .. Mark and ok>> now what?
<neom> whaaat?
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, yes c
<iocaste> does anyone know when the winning design will be announced for the Ubuntu website design comp?
<deltaoo> LinuxJones, : huh?? yes c??
<jeramy> Phoenix[SPH] , It depends where you are, of course.  I'm in Ottawa, and I bought a house in the summer for $210000
<neom> I pay $600/mth for my flat (apartment)
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, yes that will resolve any dependencies and install any additional software that anjuta requires like gcc for example
<neom> jeramy - 210,000?
<LinuxJones> jeramy, Ottawa is very expensive :)
<jeramy> yep
<darkkyo> LinuxJones,  i view my hd is set to DMA but i have a problem my system is slow T_T
<deltaoo> oh.. the apply button.. on the menu.. :) found it clicked it.. its downloaing..:)
<neom> how many sqr ft?
<jeramy> 1200, not including the basement
<Phoenix[SPH] > jeramy: how many rooms?
<jeramy> My cousin is an hour west (Renfrew) and theirs was $90000
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, that's all there is to it :)
<darkkyo> i have installed nvidia driver built for the ubuntu and i set up this right i see the FAQ
<deltaoo> will this do the gtk kit too?
<Phoenix[SPH] > neom: how many rooms / square meters?
<jeramy> Um... lots?
<deltaoo> btw. do u know the Anjuta IDE?
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, yes
<Yapser> PHA.
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, no I don't sorry :(
<Phoenix[SPH] > feet?! I though canadians have the metric system?
<neom> About the name In my town, you could prolly get a house almost twice the size as jeramys for the same price.
<jeramy> 3 bedrooms, 2.5 bathrooms, living room, eating area, family room, kitchen, laundry room
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, you can run top to see if some application or service is hogging all of your resources
<jeramy> Yeah, well Fort Frances is in the middle of nowhere.  ;)
<deltaoo> LinuxJones, its now opened a terminal window and appling changes? is this good?
<jeramy> We're about 50/50 on the metric system
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, it has finished downloading and is now installing. This is a good thing :)
<deltaoo> ok.. umm now where is it??
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, has it finished installing ?
<neom> jeramy I'm quite happy to buy a 2300sqr/ft house for the same price as you paid for yours and live in a small town. :D
<darkkyo> i view in system monitor i have not service or application hoggig all ressources
<deltaoo> LinuxJones,  Yes
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, ok check the applications menu to see if there is a programming entry
<darkkyo> i think i have a CPU K7 but i have no compiled or installed a new kernel with the optimization for my architecture
<darkkyo> i have to test before this installation, the kernel for k7 but it still not work for me on reboot T_T
<Phoenix[SPH] > hmmm... 9 sqft are about 1sqm... hmmm 1200 sqft are about 130 square meters....right?
<deltaoo> LinuxJones, NO!
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, it will show up. Hit Alt + F2 and type anjuta
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, it will auto complete as you type then hit enter
<jeramy> Phoenix[SPH] , roughly 111m2 for the top two floors
<deltaoo> LinuxJones, It was not in the list.. bbut did work... WOOOHhoooo!
<deltaoo> now do I do the same for Glade?
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, sometimes it takes a few minutes to appear, It will show up on it's own
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, yes
<jeramy> Add another 35m2 for the basement, plus single-car garage
<Deft> is there anyone from canonical here and not busy?
<deltaoo> Thanx..Is there anyway I can store this channel / server somewhere so I can find it again?
<darkkyo> LinuxJones, if i compiled or apt-get install a kernel for my K7 architecture can i resolve this?
<Phoenix[SPH] > jeramy: are you living alone there - I mean, is it a "one family house"?
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, go to www.ubuntuguide.org lots of great stuff there :)
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, did you upgrade all of your software using apt-get or synaptic ?
<jeramy> Phoenix[SPH] , Yes, it's a single-family house, not attached to anything else.
<deltaoo> ok.. I gots to go for a few minutes.. be back soon.. btw whats the anti virus for Linux??
<darkkyo> yes all software update apt-get & synaptic
<LinuxJones> deltaoo, you do not need virus software for Linux :)
<|QuaD-_> just picked up linux format, ubuntu got rated #9 :(
<|QuaD-_> debian #4
<|QuaD-_> mandrake #1 ... LOL
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, I do not know what could be the problem. You could try a new kernel version, anything is possible :D
<jeramy> deltaoo, you only need AV if you're running a mail server that processes Windows e-mail (to filter the e-mail for them, not for the Linux box)
<darkkyo> ok thank a lot LinuxJones
<HrdwrBoB> |QuaD-_: by what metrics?
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, :)
<|QuaD-_> HrdwrBoB: they ranked distros
<HrdwrBoB> based on..
<mcphail> |QuaD-_: i've always found Mandrake #1 for bugs
<neom> well, I should prolly do some work.
<LinuxJones> |QuaD-_, that's like Linux Journal Magazine always pimping SuSe and it's slow bloatware.
<|QuaD-_> mcphail: haha... yeah... instability
<|QuaD-_> LinuxJones: true
<neom> bye guys.
<Anubis> Having a hard time getting Real player working properly
<jeramy> ciao
<|QuaD-_> it liked suse also, gave it #2
<Anubis> I can only start it via its script
<Anubis> not by typing "realplay"
<HrdwrBoB> ranking ubuntu that far below debian shows that the reviewer is smoking some serious crack
<|QuaD-_> my html isn't working :( this darmn form !!!
<mcphail> SuSE is worth it for the manuals
<|QuaD-_> HrdwrBoB: haha... unless they like kde
<HrdwrBoB> |QuaD-_: perhaps, though KDE is available for ubuntu and the kubuntu project is getting underway
<LinuxJones> mcphail, they have always had great documentation. I bought a copy of SuSe 7.2 and it had like 3 manuals :D
<mcphail> I think I'd have stuggled with Linux as a n00b if it wasn't for SuSE...
<jeramy> I've always had trouble with urpmi on Mandrake, and I've never been able to get X up and running on Debian.  :(
<|QuaD-_> HrdwrBoB: once kubuntu is more mature.... i think ubuntu will start doing better
<darkkyo> i know where i have a problem now is this the drivers of my nvidia card it is recognize a PCI O_O i have an agp card
<mcphail> Getting rid of KDE was the best thing I've done in ages
<Deft> what is planned for kubuntu? a seperate install cd with kde, but otherwise all the same thing?
<HrdwrBoB> |QuaD-_: I'm not really sure about that but eh... possibly in the LF reviews it will :)
<|QuaD-_> mcphail: its the worst thing i have done
<mcphail> why?
<|QuaD-_> i miss kpim/kdeveloper
<HrdwrBoB> Deft: still not 100%
<Phoenix[SPH] > jeramy: the cheapest single-family house I was able to find in switzerland - that is at least 100m2 is about 400'000.-
<jeramy> I still use K3B, even though it looks out of placy
<HrdwrBoB> Deft: though kde will not be on the main CD
<jeramy> place
<LinuxJones> I used to run KDE until I tried Ubuntu and I would never switch back now :D
<mcphail> I never got much mileage from KDevelop
<|QuaD-_> kde is soo much cleaner... it is more of an environment imho
<|QuaD-_> mcphail: what you use?
<mcphail> just vim
<HrdwrBoB> |QuaD-_: cleaner!?
<HrdwrBoB> oy vey
<Phoenix[SPH] > LinuxJones: You never used Gnome before Ubuntu?
<jeramy> Phoenix[SPH] , There's a family south of Ottawa who moved from Switzerland about 10 years ago.  They sold their 2 acre farm, and bought a HUGE house and several hundred acres of land here.
<Anubis> enter the prefix for symbolic links [/usr] : .........
<Anubis> does Ubuntu use /usr/local?
<jeramy> no
<|QuaD-_> no question gnome is faster... but i like kde looks wise
<mcphail> KDE hurts my eyes
<LinuxJones> Phoenix[SPH] , I tried it here and there but never for  any extended period of time. I would not run anything else now :D
<|QuaD-_> i mean... I am not impressed wiht evolution
<|QuaD-_> and there are no other email clients
<|QuaD-_> other than thunderbird
<Phoenix[SPH] > jeramy: well, HUGE is relative ;)
<jeramy> True.  Enough for their 11 kids.  :)
<|QuaD-_> i wish that someone would package sunbird to make it so i can have a pim
<Phoenix[SPH] > jeramy: acres.... 10x10 meters = 1 acre?
<jeramy> I don't know.  :)
<mcphail> |QuaD-_: it's all apples and oranges really. Each to their own taste. Can't you install KDE from Ubuntu?
<Phoenix[SPH] > |QuaD-_: mutt... it's very clean.... take not much memory... ssh friendly....
<darksatanic> Phoenix[SPH] : No, I think that's an are. An acre is an imperial unit.
<|QuaD-_> mcphail: yeah
<|QuaD-_> Phoenix[SPH] : some things i prefer gui for
<Phoenix[SPH] > jeramy: well' depends if there are 4 kids in one room ;) but I think I got it....
<|QuaD-_> webbrowser, pim and im i need gui for
<jeramy> One hectare is 2.471 acres
<Phoenix[SPH] > if canadian mean HUGE like americans... than it's SUPER HUGE for swiss....
<jeramy> oh, I got that backward
<mcphail> I always used Evolution with KDE
<jeramy> No, I didn't.  ;)
<mmoyer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acre
<blk> Phoenix[SPH] : hey, i'm swiss - it's not that small ;)
<Phoenix[SPH] > |QuaD-_: :)
<|QuaD-_> i never liked evolution
<pik_txu> y qq ?
<snowblink> Phoenix[SPH] : How long did it take before you were happy with your muttrc?
<website> does anybody know how to set up an epson c84 ? ('ve already looked ath the forum and i've already the gimprint-driver package installed)
<Phoenix[SPH] > blk: sorry - I lost the thread... what's not that small?
<blk> Phoenix[SPH] : switzerland
<Phoenix[SPH] > snowblink: about 2 weeks... but it took evolution to be 1.4 to be usable for me... so evo took longer :)
<Phoenix[SPH] > snowblink: and mutt is in certain things still better... but lacks certain features I really miss from evo.....
<snowblink> Phoenix[SPH] : I'm switching between mutt, Thunderbird, Evolution, and kmail at the moment. Mutt is currently favourite.
<Phoenix[SPH] > blk: I bet switzerland is about the size those lakes have south of ontario....
<jeramy> which lake?
<mcphail> What are the benefits of mutt?
<website> thanks problem solved
<Phoenix[SPH] > snowblink: I use mutt with multiple imap accounts - and this is a little bit sucky...  it took me some time to find our how to make it work - but most of at it does not cache headers... so it takes ages to open a mailbox... that's where I see my collegues at work smile.... but nobody writes an email faster than me  once the headers are downloaded :)
<wmealing> anyone know if the ppc live CD boots ?
<Phoenix[SPH] > http://www.etourist.ca/maps/ shows some water south of ontario
<Phoenix[SPH] > mcphail: text based
<snowblink> Phoenix[SPH] : Someone mentioned something about offlineimap - that might help your speed
<jeramy> Ah.  Switzerland is twice the size of Lake Ontario, the smallest of the 5 Great Lakes.
<mcphail> Phoenix[SPH] : I presume if someone sends you html mail it will mess up?
<Grev> any way to get x.org in Warty?
<Deft> Grev, not without far too much trouble
<jeramy> Grev, only with much pain and agony
<Phoenix[SPH] > snowblink: yeah, there are patches... but the developers of mutt are/were a little bit asleep and debian does not use the patch.... and I would not have to use a distro if I would compile every other package on my own....
* wmealing whistles to himself
<Phoenix[SPH] > jeramy: so it defenitly fits into one of the other four....
<Grev> ouch, thanks
<Grev> is Gnome stablizing in Hoary?
<snowblink> Phoenix[SPH] : offlineimap is a separate program
<Phoenix[SPH] > mcphail: nope... it does not mess.... it's neatly displayed in my favorite html mail viewe (w3m) but - I reject html mail anyway... why bloat text by 800% for the same content?
<jeramy> Grev, I'm running Hoary right now, and it seems very stable to me... (this is just my opinion)
<mcphail> Phoenix[SPH] : i don't disagree for one minute!
<snowblink> Phoenix[SPH] : Still have to play with hooks
<jeramy> Phoenix[SPH] , no, lake Erie isn't much bigger than Ontario.  ;)
<jeramy> And I agree with the HTML mail.  Yuck.  :P
<Anubis> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<mcphail> Phoenix[SPH] : how does it do with PGP?
<blk> Grev: it'll be 2.10 when it's out, for now they're at the rc's so don't expect big changes, but some smaller bugfixes and roundups.. go check out the roadmap on gnome.org
<Phoenix[SPH] > snowblink: do you know more about this tool? how does it behave when you delete a message on the server? (webmail)
<Martok> Hey, I was messing around with TerminatorX and it killed my sound. How do I get it back?
<tritium> can't wait for the upcoming update to sound-juicer!  sound profiles!
<Martok> (the sound)
<snowblink> Phoenix[SPH] : I haven't tried it I'm afraid, but it is available in uni/multiverse
<Grev> blk: Thanks, I tried Hoary before, but the network applet had some major bugs with my wireless card
<darkkyo> LinuxJones, i search a netlimiter under ubuntu for limit the banwith of misc application
<Phoenix[SPH] > jeramy: so it takes too lakes of the 4 you have there to cover switzerland....:)
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, I think the Squid Proxy Server can do that
<jeramy> Phoenix[SPH] , the two smaller ones.  ;)
<snowblink> Phoenix[SPH] : it claims: Synchronize your mail two to four times faster than with other tools or other mail readers' internal IMAP support.
<Phoenix[SPH] > best are mails with at text part "if you don't see this mail go to http://foo" ....
<darkkyo> it is installed by default on ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, no
<jaza> how do i exec a file called libdivxdecore.so
<jaza> ?
<Martok> Darn it... I really don't feel like reinstalling Ubuntu again.
<jaza> or install wtvr
<blk> Grev: i've got a wireless card but haven't used it yet..using ubuntu (hoary) since yesterday maybe i'll stumble upon it ;)
<LinuxJones> Martok, what's wrong ?
<jaza> help??
<Phoenix[SPH] > jeramy: hehe :)
<jaza> plz
<tritium> I'm never bringing my laptop to the business school again.  If I hear "value added" one more time...
<Martok> LinuxJones: I was messing around with TerminatorX and it killed my sound.
<Deft> jaza, what are you trying to do?
<jeramy> Phoenix[SPH] , Of course, they're shared with the US.
<LinuxJones> Martok, what is terminatorx ?
<mcphail> jaza: you don't "exec" a library
<Martok> I tested the sound to see if it worked with Knoppix, so atleast I know my card still works.
<jeramy> LinuxJones, go to terminatorx.cx
<jaza> i need to know how to install a file called libdivxdecore.so
<Martok> TerminatorX is a file scratch program.
<jaza> what do i do with the library?
<Martok> It's dj software.
<Phoenix[SPH] > snowblink: the problem is, when I delete something on the server it has to reflect on the workstation, and vis-versa... I can't imagine a bigger nightmare than an IMAP folder out of sync....
<Deft> jaza, that's availible from some repositories, the wiki has a list
<jaza> everytime i run the install.sh it says hat file wasnt found in usr/local/lib
<LinuxJones> Martok, did you re-boot into Ubuntu ?
<jaza> how do i installl divx or something that plays them
<jeramy> jaza, you're trying to install wtvr, and it's giving you that error?
<Phoenix[SPH] > jaza: thats a library
<jaza> ya
<Martok> Yeah, I even uninstalled TerminatorX and rebooted and that didn't help.
<Phoenix[SPH] > not binary meant for execution....
<LinuxJones> Martok, are you running hoary ?
<Martok> No, Warty
<snowblink> Phoenix[SPH] : Heh. I try to keep my mailboxes smaller than 1000 messages so it's not too slow.
<jaza> then how do i install divx...
<Phoenix[SPH] > though there are geeks that do some nasty things I suppose with some core libraries this way....
<LinuxJones> Martok, what kind of sound card do you have ?
<website> jaza, do you wanna play a divx?
<Martok> An Sis 900 or something like that.
<jaza> yers
<jaza> i wanna play divx
<jaza> how??????/
<Martok> Or Sis 712 or something.
<mcphail> jaza: www.ubuntuguide.org
<LinuxJones> Martok, do you know if you were using alsa or oss drivers ?
<jaza> and
<jaza> ?
<jaza> not on there i looked
<jeramy> jaza, install mplayer from ftp.nerim.net
<Martok> I think I was using OSS.
<mcphail> follow instructions for installing codecs
<website> jaza, use totem player
<Phoenix[SPH] > snowblink: me too, but mailinglists are easily 5 times that size....
<Martok> But I was still able to use alsamixer and stuff.
<Martok> I'm using OSS.
<website> jaza, you need gstreamer0.8-mad package
<Deft> jaza, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<LinuxJones> Martok, double check your mixer settings, if they seem ok check gstreamer-properties and test using alsa and oss for sound output
<snowblink> Phoenix[SPH] : ~D -(this month) ;)
<blk> is there a PPC-specific chan. for ubuntu?
<Martok> Whoa... WTF they're all the way down!
<Martok> All of em!
<LinuxJones> heh
<Martok> I wonder why that happened?!
<Phoenix[SPH] > Martok: you might have to unmute them....
<Martok> I was just using tX and then all of a sudden it stopped
<LinuxJones> Martok, I guess your mixer settings got Terminated :D
<jeramy> lol
<jeramy> ouch
<Martok> It's not that they're not mute, they're all the way down.
<Martok> LinuxJones: LOL.
<Martok> Thanks guys.
<jeramy> website, I can't get Totem to play _anything_
<Phoenix[SPH] > what do you folks from ca pay for insurances?
<SymbolicLink> Anyone know of a way to batch-convert wma to mp3?
<LinuxJones> Phoenix[SPH] , what type of insurance ?
<Phoenix[SPH] > SymbolicLink: ffmpeg might work...
<Phoenix[SPH] > LinuxJones: car, health, hmmm... how are alle these called in english...
<jeramy> Phoenix[SPH] , ugh.  My car insurance is $120/month, and house is roughly $50-$60/month?
<jeramy> I have no health insurance, other than what my company provides -- stuff like semi-private room in hospitals.
<LinuxJones> Phoenix[SPH] , there ar eno premiums for health, but car & home insurance depends on their estimated value I suspect
<Phoenix[SPH] > jeramy: I paid about 2400$ per year for my camaro, full insurace (meaning, I can dump it agains the wall and get the money it was the second before) - but I was on 40% of bonus/malus
<djcb> evo currently crashes with a floating point exception on amd64
<jeramy> Oh, and prescriptions and eye exams and such stuff are not free.
<djcb> any updates on that?
<sniperd> Anyone have a working Audigy 2 on 4.10?
<Tux-Rox> Phoenix[SPH] , I am paying US$60 a month for auto insurance and no health insurance. The US doesn't have social medicine.... :-(
<Phoenix[SPH] > LinuxJones: A 3,8 Targa Camaro is about 25'000 US$
<Phoenix[SPH] > And sold for about 43'000 CHF
<sniperd> Phoenix[SPH]  No way, not now they arent...
<LinuxJones> Phoenix[SPH] , I have a 2000 Mazda Protege 5-Speed and pay about 900.00 for full coverage
<jeramy> My wife's 1995 rustbucket Ford Escort which she never drives costs $85/month
<jeramy> no collision
<snowblink> Is it just me, or is lugradio down?
<LinuxJones> jeramy, Fords are poison
<jeramy> LinuxJones, you bet.  :)
<LinuxJones> heh
<jeramy> We got it for free from my parents
<Phoenix[SPH] > jeramy: in switzerland you have to have a health insurance, but you have additional accident insurace when you are empoyed... but you have to pay at least 130CHF per month in switzerland for health insurance
<sniperd> Anyone running an audigy 2?
<jeramy> no universal health care in Switzerland?  I'm surprised.
<Tux-Rox> Phoenix[SPH] , So I guess you don't have social health insurance as I thought.
<Tux-Rox> Ya me too.
<Phoenix[SPH] > sniperd: *new* ones? what price have you seen and where?
<dud> free medical care in norway <3
<dud> and dental upuntill 21 of age
<sniperd> Phoenix[SPH]  2002 was the last year for the camaro, So there arent 'New ones' anymore...
<Phoenix[SPH] > jeramy: I assume the state covers it if you can't pay it...
<sniperd> Phoenix[SPH]  But you can get a LS1 for 15-20k in pretty good condition with not many miles
<Phoenix[SPH] > jeramy: hey, we are not russia back in the 40's - you can have health care with all the bells and whistles....
<jeramy> No, there is no having to pay for it.  (well, except through taxes)
<jeramy> There isn't the option here to pay extra for treatment, unless you go to the US.
<wasabi> Hello. I am trying to get a NFS volume exported and I am getting an error on the client. What log can I watch on the server to see it?
<SymbolicLink> QM!
<Phoenix[SPH] > sniperd: the first time the care gets on the road "1. Einloesung" counts - until then the care is counted as new and you get the full manufacturars warrenty  - so if I buy a camaro in 2008 that had not been on the street before I would have a 3 year warrenty even then
<LinuxJones> wasabi, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NFSServerHOWTOUbuntu/view?searchterm=nfs
<sniperd> Phoenix[SPH]  True, but good luck finding a brand new car thats been sitting on a lot for 6 years
<jeramy> Did anyone else notice that you have to start up Samba manually in Hoary?  There used to be a GUI option in network-admin to enable it...
<Phoenix[SPH] > sniperd: did I mention that it costs about 640.- to be allowed to drive a camaro in switzerland per year
<Phoenix[SPH] > sniperd: where are you from?
<goldfish> sorry, i was asking ealier about how i could change my screen resoltion, i was told to do this dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86. but it has nothing about resolutions in there.
<goldfish> ?
<sniperd> Phoenix[SPH]  las vegas nevada, usa
<goldfish> like, ubuntu wont go full screen
<goldfish> it did on the live cd
<goldfish> but not the install
<goldfish> Any ideas?
<siimo> is there an alternate site for mplayer?
<Deft> goldfish, can you change resolution in gnome?
<Phoenix[SPH] > jeramy: so depending on the medical service you get depends on the employer?
<jeramy> All cars in Canada are $75 for the year to register, provided you pass the emissions tests.
<siimo> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  USER failed, server said: Sorry, only two connections per IP address are allowed   keeps happening
<goldfish> Deft: Well, yeah but the max resoltion there is 1450 x 1050
<wasabi> LinuxJones, i need the log file
<jeramy> Phoenix[SPH] , no, you just don't pay for doctors and hospitals.
<wasabi> The client is getting an error... but I dont know WHY
<jeramy> Show your health card, and away you go.
<Deft> goldfish, LCD?
<goldfish> Deft: i want it to go to 1680 x 1050
<jaza> how do i play mpeg and divx movies?
<sniperd> goldfish damn thats huge,
<LinuxJones> jaza, you need the w32codec package
<goldfish> well, it;s my screen size :)
<jaza> got it
<jaza> jonages
<Phoenix[SPH] > sniperd: well, you have to count at least 7000.- US$ plus to the price you see in the the gm website for switzerland....
<sniperd> oh i see
<sniperd> Phoenix[SPH]  dont ever get the 3.8
<jeramy> jaza, I use mplayer, since I can't get totem to play anything.  Did you get it?
<sniperd> if you cant get the V8 just get somethin else, it wouldnt be as fun
<jaza> where
<Phoenix[SPH] > sniperd: but I got for my 98 Camaro about 12000 CHF, that's 10'000 US$ - and it has 65'000km, 55'000miles I guess
<jaza> jaremy where is mplayer
<bluefoxicy> hey question
<LinuxJones> jaza, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bluefoxicy> htf do you set up a splash screened boot process with bootsplash or fbsplash
<sniperd> Phoenix[SPH]  Oh thats not bad at all
<jeramy> jaza, Did you add the marillat sources?
<sniperd> Phoenix[SPH]  Are they a bit rare over there?
<jeramy> (as seen in ubuntuguide.org)
<jaza> ?
<jaza> marillat?
<LinuxJones> wasabi, I'm not running nfs but it should be in the /var directory possibly in a portmap log file
<goldfish> Anyone got any ideas?
<Phoenix[SPH] > jeramy: I pay that every other year to let my care assure that it's in fit condition.... and they don't do the emission test, that you have to do on your own... but dunno what that costs (I made mine during service time)
<jeramy> Go to ubuntuguide.org, hit "/" and then type in marillat
<jeramy> assuming you're using Firefox
<jaza> cant be loaded...
<Deft> goldfish, you could try running "sudo xresprobe dummy" and see if it will see the other screen modes
<jaza> jeramy didnt work
<jeramy> Phoenix[SPH] , here once you pay for a safety, you never have to again, unless you change ownership.
<jaza> anyone plz send me a link to a apt get or something to play divx and avi ...
<goldfish> Deft: coolio, i shall try that
<jeramy> jaza, try the testing one.
<jaza> ja
<jeramy> and then apt-get update
<Phoenix[SPH] > sniperd: 1 LITER of normale 95 benzin is 1,42 CHF... in switzerland... 1.80CHF in germany - I assume you pay peanuts for your gas....
<jeramy> or synaptic Reload
<Phoenix[SPH] > sniperd: so I didn't dare to buy a 5,8
<LinuxJones> jaza, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<sniperd> Phoenix[SPH]  hehe, I see what your saying :), we pay 1.80 a gallon though...
<jeramy> Phoenix[SPH] , gasoline here is about 90 cents/L for premium.
<jaza> been there hasd nothing but 0gg no idea how to install
<jaza> if its not a .run file i cant lol
<jaza> or sh
<goldfish> id:
<goldfish> res:
<goldfish> freq:
<jeramy> Ok, so you're at a console?
<sonne> what can I do if ununtu does not find the soundcard ?
<goldfish> Deft: That's what i get from that?
<LinuxJones> jaza, read down :D
<goldfish> sonne: U on a laptop?
<sonne> no
<sonne> desktop
<goldfish> k
<goldfish> dell?
<sonne> aldi medion
<goldfish> ah right, sorry
<Deft> goldfish, not so helpful... have you looked through your x config?
<Phoenix[SPH] > sniperd: well, you don't see them as often as Opel Astra's and other european car's ... but now and then... especially if you own one you notice them.... but you don't have to hunt them, there are some occasions during the year to get a camaro...
<goldfish> Deft: jeez, em... first time linux user here :/
<jeramy> jaza, I don't know what you meant.
<Deft> goldfish, ok, you using warty?
<jeramy> Do you have a terminal open?
<goldfish> Deft: I am.
<wasabi> okay. I am unable to mount. Portmap refuses to allow a connection.
<wasabi> But, I have fixed /etc/default/portmap
<jeramy> jaza, or are you using Synaptic?
<wasabi> ahhhh
<Deft> goldfish, open a console, and run "less /etc/X11/XF86Config-4"
<LinuxJones> wasabi, you modify the config file. Ubuntu listens only to localhost when you install any services
<Phoenix[SPH] > jeramy: premium is 98 octan gas?
<jeramy> ooh.  4 degrees C.  balmy.  ;)
<jaza> k i have sound no video...
<wasabi> LinuxJones, I just said "I fixed /etc/default/portmap".
<jeramy> No, 94.  They don't sell 98 here.
<jeramy> Or 92.
<LinuxJones> wasabi, sorry watching tv
<goldfish> Deft: yeppa, the file is there now
<jeramy> I mean, some places only go as high as 92.
<LinuxJones> did you re-start portmap service ?
<jeramy> Regular is 87.
<Deft> goldfish, a couple of thing to look for: the Driver in the Device section; and anything in the Monitor section
<sniperd> Phoenix[SPH]  European countries count the octane of the gas diffrent
<sniperd> Phoenix[SPH]  so your octane isnt comparable to ours
<jeramy> jaza, what are you using to watch?
<sonne> so what if alsa does not find the device ? is there anything I can do
<jaza> someone please help i tried playing a movie in totem, i get audi no video
<zenrox> help
<zenrox> i jsut bought a new vidcard and kband mouse and warty wont start up
<goldfish> Deft: hrmm... In the monitor section, it has a list of modes, each one has "1680x1050" in them.
<jeramy> sniperd, I didn't know that.  Everything else is different, so why not octane, eh?  ;)
<zenrox> it hangs on hotplug
<apokryphos> When trying to run 3ddesktop, it tells me "Please configure hardware acceleration". Any idea how I would do that?
<Phoenix[SPH] > sniperd: gosh! Why oh why - at least europeans and americans have the same ELF format...
<Deft> goldfish, can't remember if you said; is this an LCD?
<sniperd> jeramy hehe yep
<goldfish> emm...
<goldfish> Deft: lol, it's a laptop
<jeramy> apokryphos, it means you don't have DRI enabled... :(
<jaza> can someone help me
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, you need to install either the nvidia or ati binary drivers for your videocard
<sniperd> Phoenix[SPH]  lol, The worlds still far from being standardized though :)
<jeramy> apokryphos, what video card do you have?
<kbrooks> Hi.
<goldfish> Deft: Dunno if it's lcd, sorry :)
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, hi
<apokryphos> jeramy: video card? Do you mean Graphics card? Yeah, I've got an Nvidia. 64MB.
<kbrooks> What's up/
<zenrox> i have a nvida fx5200
<kbrooks> s/\//\?//
<zenrox> and warty wont boot
<jeramy> nvidia what?
<Deft> goldfish, does the driver match what you'd expect?
<Phoenix[SPH] > sniperd: far? like to the moon and back on foot... yeah... I can picture it....
<apokryphos> jeramy: nvidia Geforce2 mx-400
<goldfish> Deft: aye, it does. "nv" I have anVidia card so I presume that is right.
<LinuxJones> zenrox, I hav the same card
<Panzerboy> yay!
<zenrox> but i dont thank thats why warty wont boot
<Panzerboy> i'm upgrading to hoary
<Panzerboy> :)
<kbrooks> me too.
<jeramy> apokryphos, that was my first guess.. :)  I don't have a nvidia card, so I won't be much help, but I can start you off.
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  it hangs on starting hotplug
<apokryphos> jeramy: cool
<kbrooks> zenrox, i want to enjoy the benefit of newer packages. ;)
<jaza> wow xmms sux.
* zenrox <--- in knoppix to fix warty
<Anubis> gdesklets
<jaza> cant open files wtf
<kbrooks> er
<l__________l> bonjour
<Anubis> anyone using the older version in stable?
<LinuxJones> zenrox, shut down did you have a usb mouse before your new one or ps/2 ?
<kbrooks> Panzerboy, *****
<apokryphos> zenrox: not Ubuntu live? ;)
<l__________l> parle pas francais ?
<Phoenix[SPH] > jaza: try "Beep Media Player"
<Deft> goldfish, yes, that's right...
<jaza> kbrooks, u know any codecs or anythin that i can play divx and mpeg vids??
<Panzerboy> is it possible to make the weel mouse work in firefox like it works in windows?
<kbrooks> jaza: dont ask me
<apokryphos> jaza: mplayer
<Phoenix[SPH] > jaza: but xmms is not that sucky... it's a gtk1 app... that's what sucks most...
<Panzerboy> like, when you press it, it appears that little round thingy whith arrows
<zenrox> ubuntu live warty kernal panics
<zenrox> on me
<snowblink> Anubis: 0.26.2 on warty
<jaza> how do i start mplayer
<l__________l> qui parle francais "ptin"
<jaza> where the hell are the icons in apps
<jaza> omg :(
<Phoenix[SPH] > Can this french guy, please choose a name as nick... please!
<Deft> goldfish, you could try changing the driver to vesa (using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 is probably the best way) and then restarting X
<l__________l> non
<apokryphos> jaza: If you've got it installed, just Run Command > mplayer
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  i just reinstalled warty (then upgrade to hoary) so i dint have to reconfigure xorg.conf
<Phoenix[SPH] > Well, then I have no reason to speak french...
<goldfish> Deft: k, i'll try that, thanks for your patience
<jaza> says command not found
<l__________l> ???
<goldfish> Being a n00b sucks :)
<zenrox> still had to configure it to get my vid card worken but thats ok
<LinuxJones> zenrox, your running Hoary + GF 5200MX ?
<jaza> where do i get mplayer
<snowblink> goldfish: what errors do you get when it tries the higher res?
<jeramy> apokryphos, or not.  :(  You should have the nvidia driver in restricted modules.
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  knoppix at the moment ,trying to get ubuntu warty to boot
<apokryphos> jaza: you don't have it installed. You can use synaptic for it. Do you ahve that installed?
<l__________l> scue toi mek
<goldfish> snowblink: I don't get errors, the max res available is not big enough
<LinuxJones> zenrox, I went back to Warty this afternoon after struggling with that combo for a day and a half :(
<zenrox> gf fx5200 pci
<jaza> yes i got synaptic
<jeramy> apokryphos, I could Google for it, but there's probably someone on here with a nvidia video card...
<apokryphos> jaza: What am I talking about... it comes with Ubuntu :D
<Phoenix[SPH] > la vie est dure sans confiture....
<LinuxJones> zenrox, did you install the nvidia drivers on Warty ?
<snowblink> goldfish: check your /var/log/XFree*
<apokryphos> jeramy: Don't worry about it; I appreciate your help, really :). I'll do some research.
<zenrox> i cant get warty to boot to do that
<zenrox> LinuxJones,
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  it hangs on starting Hotplug
<LinuxJones> zenrox, was your old mouse usb or ps/2 ?
<jeramy> oui oui.  Je l'ai mang hier soir
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  usb just like this one
<zenrox> but that shouldent matter
<apokryphos> je deteste le francais =) (I was always quite bad at it)
<zenrox> casue i just reinstalled warty
<apokryphos> Beautiful language though ;)
<zenrox> with new kb and mouse hooked up
<LinuxJones> zenrox, can you re-seat or swap your old video card back in and try firing it up again ?
<Phoenix[SPH] > jeramy: hey, that was the best sentance I was able to produce in french ;)
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  the old vid card is built in
<kbrooks> should you upgrade if you are upgrading to hoary
<zenrox> i845g/gl
<LinuxJones> zenrox, did you disable it in system bios ?
<cozman> I've been struggling with the live CD lately, I am unable to get online, it seems to recognize my ethernet card but it isn't connecting
<zenrox> cant emachine dont have that option
<jeramy> I'm not exactly a francophone myself... :)
<jeramy> anyway, gtg
<cozman> if anyone can help I'd be very thankful
<kbrooks> 'apt-get upgrade'
<apokryphos> What package should be installed to install JAVA Virtual Machine? I see a lot of packages there... and the j2re ones seem to be for Debian.
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  knoppix works just fine
<apokryphos> (using Hoary)
<zenrox> using it at the moment
<jeramy> ciao
<LinuxJones> zenrox, if it's built in video you can disable it somewhere in bios I would image. Maybe you just need to have a good look around.
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  allreday did
<zenrox> not thare
<randabis> apokryphos, dunno, I always just used the bin from sun's site
<LinuxJones> zenrox, knoppix is not the same as Warty
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  i know
<LinuxJones> zenrox, try pulling the new card out and try booting in again
<zenrox> LinuxJones ok will do
<zenrox> ill be back if it dont work
<apokryphos> randabis: Alrighty; will do. Just a shame that the repositories there are included...
<LinuxJones> zenrox, come back anyway :)
<geppy> I've just patched and built a new kernel, and put it in /boot.  How do I need to reconfigure GRUB to recognize it?
<geppy> Do I need to run 'grub-install /dev/hda4'?
<geppy> ermm.... 3
<geppy>  /dev/hda3 is my root directory
<kbrooks> rub grub
<kbrooks> run
<snowblink> geppy: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<geppy> Oh, alright.
<geppy> That's all?
<Phoenix[SPH] > Does anybody know what this read line in xchat is supposed to mean?
<geppy> I'm quite familiar with how to do that.  =)
<Phoenix[SPH] > red, not read
<geppy> I've only copied the bzImage;  do I need to do something with initrd.img?
<Phoenix[SPH] > greppy: it's similar to lilo... you just have not to rerun it every time....
<randabis> you could have made your life easier by installing kernel-package
<TheMuso> geppy: Why didn't you make it the debian way? A lot easier.
<randabis> you could have just generated a kernel image deb file
<geppy> randabis:  True, but I'm looking to learn.  =)
<randabis> :)
<cozman> does Ubuntu have any quirks when it comes to installing it's own bootloader, I'm familiar with dual booting with other distros, is there anything special about Ubuntu
<randabis> ok
<TheMuso> Fair enough.
<Phoenix[SPH] > geppy: I'm no initrd master, but I suppose you'll have to rebuild that one - or leave it... depending on your new kernel configuration.
<mcphail> cozman: has been pretty standard to me
<geppy> Phoenix[SPH] :  Much thanks.
<randabis> geppy you'll want to make a new initrd
<geppy> randabis:  When I built the kernel, would that have been built, as well?
<geppy> I really don't know what it is.
<randabis> geppy, no, usually it isn't built unless you tell it to build one
<snowblink> geppy: mkinitrd
<TheMuso> geppy: No
<Phoenix[SPH] > randabis: does this really work? I mean - I'm using linux for 6 years and never entrusted any script to copy the file to the right place, insert it into lilo/grub and run lilo....
<apokryphos> anyone else having problems with installing kynaptic via apt?
<geppy> snowblink: In the kernel build tree?
<TheMuso> Phoenix[SPH] : Yes.
<randabis> Phoenix[SPH] , I generally edit my grub config myself to add the new kernel
<TheMuso> Phoenix[SPH] : After doing my own kernels on Slackware for so long, kernel package is a life saver.
<Phoenix[SPH] > geppy: no, you have to run the "makeinitrd" or how it might be called... but IMHO is the initrd only needed when you A: have module support and B: have made necessary drivers to boot as modules....
<randabis> mkinitrd
<geppy> Phoenix[SPH] :  Ah, alright.
<snowblink> geppy: Are you using ext3?
<jaza> any way to speed up internet?? it seems to load slower than windows
<Phoenix[SPH] > TheMuso: well, the I have to give it a shop sometime....
<mcphail> I think you need initrd for ReiserFS (and ? Ext3)
<geppy> ext3 for root, reiser for my music and stuff.
<snowblink> mcphail: yup ext3 needs it
<snowblink> geppy: then you should create one
<Phoenix[SPH] > randabis: ... I'm lagging .... I saw your post after I wrote mine...
<geppy> snowblink:  Alright.
<TheMuso> Don't forget that you have to have your disk controller code in the kernel as well if you don't want an initrd.
<TheMuso> jaza: How are you connected?
<jaduncan> just started running Hoary now, just wanted to say thanks for the great job
<jaduncan> this is finally enough that I want to move from unstable
<geppy> Well, I'm rebooting. =)
<Phoenix[SPH] > jaza: your internet is as fast as it was, no matter what os or cpu speed you have - but you might give some details ....
<jaza> o i c
<jaza> how do i hide a folder i made
<jaza> so i can go to view hidden to see only
<TheMuso> geppy: Hope you still have your old kernel set up./
<geppy> Phoenix[SPH] :  Perhaps he is referring to Firefox defaulting to IPv6?
<jaza> any way?
* MLimburg sighs .. hey all .. i was wondering if anyone can point me to a webpage with some info on ubuntu and ati drivers
<Phoenix[SPH] > oh, I forgot why I'm here - is anybody using hoary with cups? is this admin restriction meant to be released or a teporary matter?
<bitfoo> add a . to the foldername
<bitfoo> so .secretfolder
<jaza> thnx
<bitfoo> :|
<jaza> LOL
<MLimburg> i've tried gentoo twice, fedora three times, mandrake 10.1 and debian .. in two days .. it's driving me crazy ..
<randabis> I have hoary with cups, but haven't bothered setting cups up
<kulaki> hi, how to check which package a program belongs to?
<Phoenix[SPH] > geppy: well - does ubuntu have ipv6 support by default in the kernel?
<holotone> VERY new linux user here, just had one quick question.. Where does Ubuntu live store my settings, as in any changes I've made to the default setup, and long are they active for?
<TheMuso> kulaki: dpkg --search progname
<Phoenix[SPH] > jaza "mv myfolder .myfolder"
<kulaki> thanks TheMuzo
<holotone> they've got to be stored in RAM, I would imagine, but doesn't that clear at reboot?
<TheMuso> holotone: Yes. I am not aware of any way to save your settings from the live CD, but whatever you change gets lost at reboot unless you do save them somewhere.
<holotone> It gives me the option at shutdown to save my settings, so that doesn't do anything then?
<TheMuso> That option is only for the GNOME desktop. That doesn't mean anything.
<dud> you can save it on say, a usb stick
<dud> or other removable storage
<TheMuso> The save settings check box at the logout screen is the choice of whether you want to save your current GNOME desktop layout, etc.
<holotone> is there any easy way to do that? I've got a memory key, and all I really wanted saved are my desktop settings, and my email settings for evolution
<holotone> is there a quick way to do it that it will grab the settings off the USB @ boot?
<raydogg_> anyone ever run pearpc in ubuntu ?
<Phoenix[SPH] > holotone: I assume you'll have to copy your home folder onto the stick...
<raydogg_> i get an error that says it can't find xopendisplay in -lx11
<jaza> anywhere i can get custom icons for my desktop?
<TheMuso> geppy: How did it go?
<Phoenix[SPH] > holotone: and when you boot, to remount the stick so it's used for home partition.... that should go... it's a lilttle work but doable...
<smsmasters> how do i set write permissions to my apache www folder
<smsmasters> it wont let me
<snowblink> jaza: art.gnome.org
<holotone> Ok then, when I get off work, I'll come back by and get a little bit of help with that, if it's possible.
<geppy> modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.8.1/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<geppy> Kernel panic
<geppy> =)
#ubuntu 2005-02-16
<apokryphos> For installing RPMs, I do a "alien *.rpm", and then what? Konqueror opens it in archive manager....
<snowblink> geppy: you didn't make your modules?
<Phoenix[SPH] > smsmasters: just a note, you might consider reading some security material before putting an apache into the web...
<geppy> I'm assuming I did initrd incorrectly, if this is what helps with modules?
<smsmasters> what security material
<goldfish> how to secure an apache web server maybe
<Phoenix[SPH] > holotone: well, it's about mignight over here... but there are some folks around that will help you :)...
<smsmasters> i need to know how to setup write permissions
<randabis> apokryphos, why are you using rpms?
<kirk-code> hey guys. i'm having a bit of a problem here..
<holotone> One more question, if I want to install Unbuntu (which it's looking like I will) What's the best way to get it installed as a dual boot w/ the XP pro that's already on my laptop? When I start from scratch, should I make the partitions and install XP first, or Ubuntu, so that the boot manager can do it's thing?
<apokryphos> randabis: to install, naturally ;)
<randabis> anyway, besides that, alien converts rpms into debs
<holotone> thanks pheonix
<randabis> apokryphos, install what?
<mjr> holotone, XP first
<geppy> TheMuso:  Any advice? =)
<apokryphos> randabis: I noticed. That's what I did first; don't know what to do with the .deb (I'm new to Debian systems).
<snowblink> geppy: did you make modules?
<Phoenix[SPH] > smsmasters: like an apache manual, linux manual - you don't want an exploitable webserver do you?
<randabis> dpkg -i debname.deb
<holotone> do I need to make two partitions right from the start then?
<apokryphos> randabis: This time j2re (I already had the RPM in a folder), but I'm sure there's other stuff I'll need to install
<holotone> Sorry, newb here, if it isn't obvious already.
<geppy> snoblink:  Yes, I built the realtime-lsm module.
<mcphail> holotone: 3 (one for swap)
<randabis> that's probably not going to work right...you should use the bin not the rpm
<kirk-code> this was tested with: ubuntu live, beatrix(which is ubuntu based). right after i configure my networking, applications would stop loading. meaning, i go to execute gaim, and it would say "starting gaim" and then it would disappear and nothing would happen... this is not network apps limited, it's also in regular apps
<hizz> hm
<blah09> ok
<holotone> how big a swap partition?
<blah09> twice your ram
<holotone> and how much room should I allow for Ubuntu and any further expansion I may do with it??
<blah09> anyone here have ubuntu on a laptop with an ALPS touchpad?
<goldfish> I do.
<blah09> did you manage to get the scroll ares working?
<blah09> areas*
<kirk-code> can anyone help me with the problem i just noted?
<mcphail> holotone: how long is a piece of string?
<kulaki> hi, network-admin couldn't setup my modem dialer correctly. the version i have is 1.1.90 hoary. it seems that it doesn't save the setting properly. i'm using wvdial instead. i wanted to turn on my connection using the new modem monitor. any idea?
<geppy> snowblink:  I built the realtime-lsm module.
<goldfish> hrmm... nope i haven't im afraid.
<holotone> well, I'm just saying on average, give my self a bit of room, but not go overboard.
<blah09> =/
<blah09> did the the noirq thing work btw?
<snowblink> geppy: when you were compiling your kernel. You did make dep; make modules; make modules_install?
<geppy> snowblink: Oh, no.  I just ran make modules_install
<bitfoo> snowblink, what does that do o_O
<mcphail> holotone: I use 20 gig with plenty spare. If you format winXP as FAT32 you can read and write from that partition as well
<goldfish> holotone: i installed ubuntu from winxp, i just gave myself 20 gigs for ubuntu
<randabis> heh you have to make the modules before you can install them :/
<geppy> snowblink:  It didn't say to run 'make dep' or 'make modules' in the INSTALL or README files, but I guess that they assumed you should know that. =)
<geppy> randabis:  haha =)
<holotone> perfect, thanks.
<bitfoo> holy crap maybe that is why my custom kernel didnt load ati drivers or wireless driver, all i did was make oldconfig
<bitfoo> :|
<geppy> I shall soon return, then.
<randabis> I think make dep is deprecated in the 2.6 series
<Phoenix[SPH] > bitfoo: oldconfig just updates .config... nothing more...
<bitfoo> ;[
<snowblink> randabis: This is my first 2.6 and I haven't compiled my own kernel on ubuntu yet
* geppy shall soon return.
<mcphail> Isn't there a 2.6 HOWTO?
<kirk-code> this was tested with: ubuntu live, beatrix(which is ubuntu based). right after i configure my networking, applications would stop loading. meaning, i go to execute gaim, and it would say "starting gaim" and then it would disappear and nothing would happen... this is not network apps limited, it's also in regular apps --> im not sure it relates to the network config directly
<randabis> I find it easier just to use kernel-package.
<farruinn> snowblink: have you read the debian howto? I'd imagine the process would be similar
<snowblink> farruinn: Not yet. No need to compile a kernel on Ubuntu so far.
<holotone> Am I going to have any problems getting my wireless up and running in Ubuntu? I've heard that linux is notorious for being a pain in the ass w/ wireless networking..
<cozman> is there any information available on what to do if upon booting the ubuntu CD to install, the splash screen is half missing, and upon hitting enter, it initializes then just goes all black (assumably when the installation switches to a GUI)
<farruinn> ubhuti hardware support
<ubhuti> well, hardware support is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupport
<farruinn> holotone: ^^^
<randabis> holotone, depends on your wireless card/chipset
<randabis> there's a list of compatible wireless cards/chipsets in the ubuntu wiki complete with their status "out of the box"
<cozman> I'm using a Radeon Mobility that should be supported
<farruinn> cozman: that's normal
<holotone> where's the ubuntu equivilant of device manager so I can check it out?
<holotone> I actually forgot which chipset I've got.
<cozman> farruinn, what do I do?
<dbt`veritas> so if i want to change my default os to windows can i just pico/vi/whatever the menu.lst file and reboot and it'll then goto my new os or do i have to do something different?
<farruinn> cozman: does the screen go completely black and doesn't do anything? The installer is textual
<farruinn> holotone: Computer>System Configuration>Device Manager
<mcphail> dbt`veritas: yes
<dbt`veritas> thanks
<goldfish> Can you get transparency on these terminals? the setting in profile doesn't seem to work for me :/
<cozman> well the splash is corrupted, but I hit enter anyway, and then it loads vmlinuz and does some stuff (way too fast to catch)
<holotone> bcm94306
<holotone> broadcom
<cozman> then it says something along the lines of "starting..." and goes to nothing but black
<blah09> ok, anything i should take note of before doing a dist-upgrade to hoary?
<goldfish> cozman: ubuntu not boot into gui mode?
<jaza> ROFL U MUST ALL SEE THIS LMFAO !!!
<jaza> http://db.playego.com.br/orafiles/01122005120941567g.swf
<jaza> omg ROFL
<holotone> there's an entry for  BCM4306, which is stated that it doesn't work out of box
<holotone> is that the same family of chipset as mine?
<Phoenix[SPH] > cozman: you might tell ubuntu to boot without framebuffer support - but dunno how....
<randabis> http://forums.graalonline.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=31061
<cozman> goldfish: no, a corrupted GUI, some quick text, then nothing
<jaza> http://db.playego.com.br/orafiles/01122005120941567g.swf
<jaza> rofl
<farruinn> goldfish: I believe cozman is booting the install cd however
<cozman> yes, I am
<farruinn> jaza: we got it the first time, thanks
<jaza> u c it?
<jaza> omg LMFAO
<goldfish> i installed ubuntu yesterday and i got the same blank screen after it started gnome
<randabis> http://img221.exs.cx/img221/4492/desktop2eh.jpg
<cozman> goldfish: during the install?
<goldfish> i got it fixed by logging into recovery mode and running 'dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86' and setting it up there, then startx
<jaza> wow whos desk is that
<goldfish> oh no
<jaza> thats leet
<blah09> is that an eterm?
<goldfish> cozman: everything installed ok
<goldfish> cozman: it just wouldnt boot into gui
<randabis> that's my desk :)
<jaza> how
<randabis> no, that's Terminal, not eterm
<jaza> is that ubuntu?
<cozman> oh, this is during the install, it just hangs
<goldfish> sorry i missed the question
<randabis> yes it's ubuntu
<snowblink> farruinn: where can I find the Deb kernel howto?
<jaza> wtf?
<goldfish> cozman: ah sorry :/
<jaza> howd u do that
<jaza> theme?
<jaza> where do u get them
<randabis> read the console, it says hoary :p
<jaza> :P
<farruinn> snowblink: check www.debian.org/docs. I can't remember if there is one specifically for compiling the kernel, but I do know that there are some pages in the install manual
<jaza> hoary sux
<randabis> it's XFCE 4.2
<randabis> no it doesn't
<randabis> it rawks my sox
<jaza> how do i get hoary lol
<jaza> upgrade or os
<jaza> ?
<blah09> randabis thats an eterm isnt it?
<randabis> you don't need hoary to do what I did, but read the faqs
<randabis> blah09, no
<blah09> oh?
<blah09> so are you gonna share the secret? ;)
<randabis> Terminal
<blah09> ive been trying to get eterm to look like that but it refuses
<randabis> an xfce app
<blah09> oh
<blah09> is it apt-gettable?
<blah09> sorry can't check, apt is tied up doing a dist-upgrade
<snowblink> farruinn: cheers. Will take a look at the weekend
<cozman> got it, thanks everyone for trying to help :)  it was actually covered in the help on the installer, I found the line to use my 4th read oer
<farruinn> snowblink: ok, good luck with it =)
<randabis> blah09, possibly, but I installed it with the graphical installer at www.xfce.org
<Anubis> I have the k7 kernel and with it X crashes
<Phoenix[SPH] > randabis: doesnt get the media player into the way down the screen?
<farruinn> blah09: I didn't find it with apt-cache search :/
<holotone> thanks for the help, ya'll, I'm sure I'll be back around during the big install.
<holotone> Thanks
<goldfish> Do i need to install a plugin to play .swf files?
<blah09> oh =(
<oMega505> hey guys, i got a question about how to start a script at startup.
<blah09> yeah you do
<oMega505> i dloaded wifi_radar
<blah09> do a sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<randabis> Phoenix[SPH] , do what?
<blah09> (@goldfish)
<goldfish> blah09: cheers
<oMega505> how do i make it startup automatically at boot time?
<Phoenix[SPH] > randabis possibly mean a "Gnome Terminal"... eterm is a *Terminal*
<farruinn> oMega505: if it's not critical it runs at boot you can put it into your gnome session
<Phoenix[SPH] > okay... I just read it isn't :)
<oMega505> farruinn, i did that, but it didnt work
<mcphail> oMega505: might be easiest to add to crontab
<randabis> Phoenix[SPH] , the program is called TERMINAL
<oMega505> it has to be run with sudo
<randabis> it's not gnome-terminal or eterm
<Phoenix[SPH] > blah09: apt-cache should work regardless....
<mcphail> oMega505: root crontab
<randabis> to answer your question, the media player doesn't get in the way
<blah09> ah yeah thanks
<blah09> terminal - a Terminal Emulator for GNUstep
<blah09> that one?
<randabis> the Terminal window is a fixed size
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<randabis> blah09, I don't know...like I said, I didn't apt-get it
<oMega505> uhh hehe, where is crontab?
<oMega505> :p
<mcphail> oMega505: crontab -e
<Phoenix[SPH] > randabis: so gaim docks nicely and a gkrellm would no be able to function as dock?
<mcphail> oMega505: Then insert: @reboot /path/to/script
<randabis> sure
<oMega505> mcphail, thanks!
<ian_brasil> ola...trying to get midi working on a fresh install ...any docs/links for me to look at
<Phoenix[SPH] > randabis: when you work some more in the terminal, the prompt is at the bottom of the terminal window, and if the media player is on top of the terminal you won't see what you are typing....
<farruinn> ian_brasil: there is a nice howto at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736
<ian_brasil> thx farruinn
<Phoenix[SPH] > randabis: where does the terminal "border"?
<randabis> it's a fixed size, and only uses about a quarter of the screen
<randabis> i never have an problems with xmms overlapping the terminal
<Phoenix[SPH] > randabis: okay, I got it - it's borderless
<geppy> Alright.  I've run make bzImage and make modules.  The INSTALL for the realtime-lsm says to run 'lilo', but I'm wondering what the grub equivalent of this would be?  grub-install, with special parameters?
<HaRDaWaY> hi, i have a problem, when i compile kernel 2.6.10-2 of ubuntu, i have vesa fb, and i put: vga=791...but console not appears...anybody have idea?
<randabis> editting menu.lst should be all you have to do
<geppy> randabis:  Alright.
<Phoenix[SPH] > geppy: make modules_install and copy your arch/i386/boot/bzImage to /boot/yourkernelname (vmlinuz-2.6.x)
<geppy> Phoenix[SPH] :  Alright. =)
<geppy> What do I need to do about initrd?  Just run mkinitrd?  Any parameters, or anything?
<geppy> Other than the output file, of course.
<randabis> mkinitrd initrdname.img kernelname
<geppy> randabis:  Thanks.
<randabis> I "think it's .img
<randabis> check /boot to be sure
<geppy> randabis:  Yeah, it is. =)
* Phoenix[SPH]  is afk
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  warty booted but xdint come up right
<zenrox> i know why too
<LinuxJones> why ?
<zenrox> xfree wasnt configured for my built in vod card
<zenrox> vid
<zenrox> that ant a prob
<zenrox> tho
<LinuxJones> heh
<zenrox> but it will not boot with the nv fx5200
<zenrox> knoppix loves the nv fx5200 tho
<zenrox> so ubuntu dont like that vid card
<zenrox> it ends in a kernel panic
<zenrox> then locks up
<zenrox> even the ubuntu live cd dont boot up
<zenrox> i even put the vid card in to another pci slot
<zenrox> still nothing
<farruinn> zenrox: this is warty?
<zenrox> yep
<kirk-code> Hey ppl, after setting the network in the live CD, Ubuntu won't let me run any new program. Does anyone know of the reason and how to fix ?
<zenrox> warty hangs on starting hotplug
<zenrox> when nv fx5200 in in the sys
<farruinn> zenrox: what if you boot in rescue mode?
<zenrox> same thang
<zenrox> hangs on starting hotplug
<zenrox> farruinn,  will you be on lator
<zenrox> i gots to go to wrok
<zenrox> in 10 mins
<farruinn> yeah, I'll probably be around
<zenrox> knoppix uses the vid just fine
<zenrox> its what is displaying x atm
<cavediver> Hi! Does anyone manage to install Firefox 1 and Thunderbird 1 in Warty AMD64 ?
<gollum> How can i activate my root account in ubuntu?
<zenrox> hmm so i know it ant a bad vid card
<cavediver> gollum: sudo passwd root
<zenrox> or disabling the built in one on my mobo
<gollum> thanks
<zenrox> its not hardware
<zenrox> that much i know
<zenrox> but ubuntu warty just wont boot
<zenrox> if the card in hooked up
<gollum> And one more thing, i run xmms and i can`t get some sound out of my speakers, what can be wrong? I get a error on xmms.
<cavediver> Man i don't like Firefox 0.8 :/ And don't want Hoary either..
<geppy> gollum:  try 'killall esd'
<LinuxJones> cavediver, you can download and install firefox from the mozilla website
<vrecan> cavediver have you tried just grabing the linux gui installer from their site
<gollum> i says no prosess runs thats named esd.
<geppy> gollum: ah, alright.
<vrecan> it worked just fine for me
<geppy> gollum:  What error does XMMS give you?
<gollum> Hmm, hold on,
<cavediver> I've tried that, however id didn't start the installer when I ran the script.
<vrecan> did you make sure its executable?
<cavediver> i think so. Will try again.
<gollum> Check that: The soundcard is correctly configured... No other program blocks the sound, and something about output.
<kirk-code> can anyone help me with this??
<kirk-code> Hey ppl, after setting the network in the live CD, Ubuntu won't let me run any new program. Does anyone know of the reason and how to fix ?
<vrecan> cavediver make sure to start it in term with sudo ./filename
<cavediver> I get this: ./firefox-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vrecan> hmm
<vrecan> just have to grab it then from synaptic
<neom> I couldn't ssh to my server from work -> home today, and I was sitting just racking my brains as to what it could be. And I got home, and I was fucking around with the box, I rebooted it, reinstalled sshd, etc etc.
<neom> And then I realized the ethenet cable had falled out of the back of the router. :(
<cavediver> vrecan: libgtk-x11 you mean ?
<gollum> greppy, should i use esound, OSS or alsa?
<geppy> neom: haha
<gollum> none of em works.
<janc> cavediver : use ubuntu-bp.sf.net repository to get FF 1.0
<geppy> gollum:  Do you want to have sound from other applications, as well?
<geppy> gollum:  you might as well go with ESD
<gollum> Yeah
<geppy> gollum:  Yeah, use ESD.
<cavediver> janc: Does that work on the AMD64 version ?
<gollum> I just need to have sound on my computer, but im using xmms to test.
<janc> ah, probably not
<gollum> i get same error with esound
<cavediver> janc: I think I've tried it and it didn't work
<geppy> gollum:  Can you copy and paste the error?
<gollum> Check that: The soundcard is correctly configured... No other program blocks the sound, and something about output.
<neom> Is there a command to view the dependencys of an application?
<goldfish> gollum: are u on a dell machine?
<gollum> Yes i am
<goldfish> k
<gollum> Laptop
<gollum> howcome?
<goldfish> i had that problem
<cavediver> I can't find libgtk-x11 package either.
<gollum> What did you do ?
<goldfish> i'll tell u how to fix it now
<goldfish> one sec :)
<gollum> Ok, thanks
<mike998> gollum: I have that problem too
<mike998> dell inspiron 1150
<blah09> neom you could try apt-get install -s
<neom> k
<gollum> Dell Inspiron 510m
<gollum> :D
<blah09> 500m here
<blah09> you guys having the no sound/wifi problem?
<mike998> now if the wireless router would arrive, I could test the wireless
<mike998> hehe
<goldfish> ah blah09 told me how to fix it
<goldfish> i can't remember now
<goldfish> :)
<blah09> lol
<blah09> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<goldfish> that's the one :)
* goldfish writes it down
<mike998> i did borrow a 802.11a wireless access point and a pcmcia card but ubuntu doesn't know how to appy power to it.  It seems to be a known error... but not fixed
<gollum> Hmm *waiting for the help to arrive*
<blah09> behind the line that says #nonaltoptions
<blah09> insert "acpi=noirq"
<blah09> without the ""
<gollum> I can`t find any wlan with my card in ubuntu, but i got my own router so i know it is one avaible.
<blah09> save and exit
<goldfish> gollum: there what blah09 said
<gollum> ok
<gollum> holdo n
<gollum> ;)
<blah09> sudo update-grub
<blah09> then reboot
<mike998> ohhh
<neom> "This APT has Super Cow Powers" LOL
<neom> -never- noticed that before.
<blah09> lol
<pepperpot> neom, where does it say that?
<neom> apt --help
<buga> neom: try running `apt-get moo' :)
<mike998> heh
<mike998> that's funny
<pepperpot> neom, what package is apt in?
<neom> ~~easteregg~~
<ubhuti> neom: I give up, what is it?
<pepperpot> lol
<neom> That is really cool.
<pepperpot> is that from ubuntu or debian?
<pepperpot> the super cow powers
<neom> ubuntu, hoary.
<pepperpot> i saw the cow and i think i'm using warty
<mike998> i saw a cow and i am on warty
* mike998 not brave enough to try hoary yet
<geppy> mkinitrd... sudo mkinitrd vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386-real -o initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-386-real
<geppy> that's not working.
<snowblink> It's a Debian cow
<neom> hoary seems very stable to me.
<geppy> How do I specify which kernel to use for mkinitrd?
<neom> I'm not pushing it too hard yet though.
<mike998> works like a champ for me
<mike998> this laptop is only a week or so old... it only ran WinXP for long enough for me to check all the hardware was working
<mike998> then I pulled out my Ubnuntu CDs...
<gollum> What should i write in the menu shit again?
<geppy> (18:00:12) blah09: behind the line that says #nonaltoptions
<geppy> (18:00:15) blah09: insert "acpi=noirq"
<geppy> (18:00:19) blah09: without the ""
<crimsun> remember to ,,sudo update-grub'' afterward.
<gollum> i did so, and i rebooted and when i looked at the file the shit aint there anymore.
<snowblink> geppy: mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd-2.blahblah.img
<gollum> that shit didnt work :(
<geppy> snowblink: But how do I specify the kernel to use for building it?  I think I've found the answer on redhat.com
<neom> How does everyone pronouce debian? Cause I say deb ee en, and a guy at work says dee bain.
<geppy> neom:  It's a mix of "deborah" and "ian"
<neom> So i is deb ian
<geppy> Right.
<pepperpot> should name a kid that
<geppy> like "deb ee en"
<pepperpot> lol
<neom> I'm smack cliff tomorrow when he says dee bian.
<geppy> hahaha
<thully> Hi - I wondered if anyone here who runs hoary has had major breakage after a dist-upgrade (meaning, X doesn't start, or you can't log on)?
<neom> X didn't start for me.
<geppy> snowblink: mkinitrd -o /boot/initrdblahblah 2.6.<rest-of-desired-kernel-designation>
<geppy> thully:  X is broken.
<geppy> Or, that's what the topic says.
<mike998> I had some problems with packages not working... can't remember what they were, but I decided to reinstall rather than fix it
<crimsun> thully: yes, but not due to Hoary (rather, due to over 1 GB PC133 dying on me).
<Imbroglio> quick question, what's default root password?
<crimsun> there isn't one.
<Imbroglio> :/
<geppy> Imbroglio:  Use your user password
<mike998> it's the same as the first user you create
<Imbroglio> ahh okay
<pepperpot> maybe i should try upgrading to hoary from debian sid. Right now I'm running warty off another partition, to try it out. I think I'm ready to let go of debian on this machine.
<geppy> Imbroglio: 'sudo' is powerful fun. =)
<Imbroglio> makes sense
<Imbroglio> every other distro ever used asked for a root password
<geppy> heh
<AndyR> thully, i havent seen that
<thully> Well - I heard X was fixed yesterday
<geppy> Yeah.
<neom> When I did the upgrade I had to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after the first reboot.
<Imbroglio> hate how they default the cray
<gollum> why did the line disapear again?
<gollum> I think im going to go to hell some day
<gollum> :o
<eruin> anyone able to recommend a good p2p client?
<neom> Actually no, I guess it was sudo apt-get -f install.
<geppy> eruin:  limewire?
<thully> well, if I go in here and ask "Is there any major breakage" before doing a dist-upgrade that contains major updates, am I safe?
<eruin> o.O thx
<crimsun> gollum: please see what I typed regarding update-grub.
<pepperpot> hehe limewire
<geppy> Just out of curiosity, when did /etc/grub/grub.conf move to /etc/grub/menu.lst?
<gollum> i did do that
<eruin> geppy: should I get it off limewire.com ?
<mike998> gollum: were you editing the file as the sudo user?
<gollum> Yes
<TreadingSoftl1> Hi folks. Has anyone managed to get RealPlayer working on hoary?
<gollum> i did everything u guys told me to by line
<pepperpot> is it worth getting limewire pro?
<spacey> any idea why i can't find the openoffice.org2 package in hoary?
<thenuke> is limewire good p2p?
<TreadingSoftl1> spacey: i believe it's in universe
<goldfish> eruin: azureus ! torrents!
<geppy> eruin:  Yes.
<thenuke> I need some p2p-software for my sister
<pepperpot> noooo not torrents
<geppy> pepperpot:  No./
<Xirdneh> eruin, giFT with, Ares and Gnutella plug ins is goof
<Xirdneh> good
<spacey> TreadingSoftl1, its in main but i have main and universe
<kirk-code> Hey ppl, after setting the network in the live CD, Ubuntu won't let me run any new program. Does anyone know of the reason and how to fix ?
<crimsun> TreadingSoftl1: (no, it's in main)
<neom> thully - You whould be safe.
<gollum> I need help, im desperate after music and rest of my programs needs sounds! :)
<spacey> i can find openoffice.org2-common but i can't find -core
<TreadingSoftl1> crimsun: i stand corrected :)
<goldfish> kirk-code: i got the same problem, i just ran all the stuuf before i set the net connection :)
<geppy> Xirdneh:  I've never figured out how the hell to use GiFT.  Perhaps it's firewall problems, but I set up port-forwarding like it asked me to.
<spacey> i don't understand
<mike998> all the torrent sites I used to use have gone away
<crimsun> spacey: (that, too, is in main)
<goldfish> torrentspy.com is a good search one
<kirk-code> goldfish: really? so this is a bug?
<eruin> goldfish: I already use torrents
<eruin> I want p2p too :-)
<crimsun> spacey: make sure your apt proxy is current if you're using one
<spacey> crimsun, i don't use apt-proxy
<goldfish> kirk-code: I have no idea, but i had the problem, i have moved to the install disk now.
<spacey> besides i pull updates for hoary everyday
<kirk-code> goldfish: it works on disk ?
<spacey> so its updated allright
<crimsun> spacey: what does ,,apt-cache policy openoffice.org2-core'' reveal?
<goldfish> kirk-code: What works?
<gollum> If anyone can help me with my sound drivers on my dell (its a sigmatel card) please /msg me!
<goldfish> kirk-code: oh everything is fine on install
<kirk-code> goldfish: i see. however in knoppix everything seems to work fine, you know ?
<spacey> crimsun, no real info
<goldfish> kirk-code: nah im a complete linux noob i think it is a bug
<kirk-code> i think maybe i should issue the ifconfig command myself
<Xirdneh> geppy, well i just install it with giFTcurs client, dont do anithing in the setup just the basic, plug ins and stuff, just make giftd -v and wait, then start giFTcurs and all worked out fine
<crimsun> gollum: the parameter (without the quotes) is placed at the end of the line beginning with # kopt=, which for me, is line 62 of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<niptac> Hi guys, how do I compile gaim? are there any instructions on how to compile things?
<gollum> crimsun: huh? say what? :)
<kirk-code> niptac: make;make test;make install --
<geppy|busy> niptac:  ./configure; make; sudo make install
<spacey> crimsun, could it be that some file is corrupted
<RalfG> why you want to compile it?
<crimsun> niptac: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim && apt-get -b source gaim
<geppy|busy> niptac:  Read the INSTALL file
<niptac> ok thanks will read the Install
<steve> does anyone know how I can get my laptp to hibernate
<steve> the ACPI is on
<crimsun> gollum: sudo $EDITOR /boot/grub/menu.lst, scroll down to the line beginning with # kopt=, and append  acpi=noirq to the end
<steve> okay, when I want to hibernate, then what do I do
<TreadingSoftl1> spacey: browsing through archive.ubuntu.com, this may be the file you're looking for: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org2/openoffice.org2-core_1.9.66-0ubuntu8_i386.deb
<TreadingSoftl1> Any hoary and realplayer users around?
<crimsun> TreadingSoftl1: 10 gold update 1 or something, yeah.
<TreadingSoftl1> crimsun: did you have to do anything different to get it working? I followed the instructions from the unofficial guide, which worked for warty. But realplayer command doesn't do much (strace reveals it stops at a WAITPID). Seems others have the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7017.html So what did you do different?
<crimsun> TreadingSoftl1: I didn't follow the unofficial guide, so I'll need a few minutes to trace the instructions it recommends.
<spacey> TreadingSoftl1, yes somehow apt doesn't see it. maybe some apt file is corrupted
<TreadingSoftl1> crimsun: ah okay, thanks :)
<TreadingSoftl1> spacey: maybe they pulled it out temporarily because of a problem with the package ...?
<niptac> RalfG: I want to compile it cause the latest gaim 1.1.2 is not available in apt sources, and in http://gaim.sourceforge.net/downloads.php there is no .deb package available
<niptac> bye bye now ;)
<spacey> TreadingSoftl1, then you couldn't find it on the mirror ?
<crimsun> niptac: do you mean for Warty?
<niptac> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> niptac: 1:1.1.1-2ubuntu6 is available in Hoary
<TreadingSoftl1> no - i mean maybe they pulled it out of the package list for hoary, but left it in place in pool ... but i don't know ... i'd need to check the list .. and my apt is busy updating at the moment
<spacey> there is also some warty backport site
<niptac> I know but that would have to be backported?
<spacey> not sure how good those packages are though
<crimsun> niptac: if you can wait 10-15 minutes, I can generate a backport for it.
<niptac> I was adviced here not to use backports
<niptac> ok
<spacey> http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ ?
<crimsun> ubuntu-bp's packages are horribly versioned.
<spacey> ah
<TreadingSoftl1> spacey: firefox backport worked fine, for what it's worth
<gort_> does natilus have a command that will recursively create thumbnails without having to open up each dir?
<spacey> TreadingSoftl1, i use hoary :)
<spacey> hoary is pretty stable now fortunaly:)
<crimsun> the reason we don't recommend using them is their versioning will cause havoc when dist-upgrading from Warty to Hoary.
<TreadingSoftl1> spacey: me too, on my laptop
<jasonf> I'm having a strange problem
<jasonf> grub pauses at "Grub loading stage 1.5" for about 30 seconds before loading a menu
<crimsun> jasonf: you're always having strange problems :p
<jasonf> any idea why / how to speed it up
<TreadingSoftl1> spacey: hence broken RealPlayer tho :(
<spacey> jasonf, its in the grub config file
<jasonf> crimsun: same strange problem as before, just hoping to actually get a resolution this time
<spacey>  /boot/grub
<jasonf> spacey: no, it's not
<TreadingSoftl1> crimsun: fair enough on the recommendation; but isn't it best to dist-upgrade from a fresh warty installation anyhow?
<spacey> oh
<spacey> =P
<jasonf> spacey: it take it 30 seconds to LOAD GRUB, not to load the default config
<crimsun> TreadingSoftl1: certainly.
<gollum> thanks guys
<spacey> ahja wierd
<gollum> !! :)
<crimsun> TreadingSoftl1: granted, some of us actually take care in our backports to version the packages correctly so a smooth dist-upgrade occurs.
<gollum> <3
<goldfish> gollum: WOO!
<gollum> ;)
<goldfish> gollum: New to linux?
<gollum> Just got some ppl thats saying other things in the same room as me, and i trusted them, but they just told me crap
<gollum> :)
<gollum> goldfish: naw, just not that good yet ;)
<goldfish> ah right
<goldfish> I only using it for 2 days
<gollum> Ok;)
<goldfish> It's hard to get used to.
<goldfish> This channel helps alot though.
<gollum> I used it for 2 years, but have used windows between
<goldfish> ah right
<will> any one here used freenet?
<jasonf> hrm
<jasonf> lets ask a different question:
<jasonf> is there an easy way to switch from lilo to grub on an ubuntu system with multiple kernels, dual booting with windows
<crimsun> niptac: any particular reason you want the latest upstream version?
<niptac> crimsun I thought it would fix a bug, there is a problem in gaim it's set by default to "Away" and I cannot change it to any other mode.
<crimsun> niptac: are you positive 1.1.2 resolves that?
<andrewski> what package provides those nice white cursors (the default ones)?
<jasonf> niptac: that's NotABug
<niptac> not sure
<niptac> jasonf: no?
<jasonf> niptac: probably a corrupted profile on your end
<LinuxJones> jasonf, do you still have grub installed ?
<jasonf> niptac: go to #gaim
<jasonf> LinuxJones: yes
<jasonf> LinuxJones: scrollback to read my problems with grub though
<niptac> jasonf: every1 is asleep there
<jasonf> "it pauses at "loading stage 1.5" for about 30 seconds, then loads as normal"
<jasonf> niptac: patience.
<crimsun> niptac: I am extremely hesitant to create a backport for which a Warty security update exists
<niptac> ok
<MLimburg> well, i finally got my ATI drivers to work .. now the next issue .. where's my sound :P
<jasonf> niptac: you aren't paying people to help you, so you have to wait :)
<jasonf> LinuxJones: so what do I do?
<niptac> that's a good point ;)
<goldfish> bash: whois: command not found
<goldfish> Am I just stupid?
<crimsun> goldfish: sudo aptitude install whois
<LinuxJones> jasonf, you can change those settings in gdm-setup
<goldfish> crimsun: k
<LinuxJones> jasonf, go back to grub first
<jasonf> LinuxJones: what does GDM have anything to do with grub?
<jasonf> LinuxJones: I haven't touched my grub install at all -- it works atm, although annoyingly slow
<LinuxJones> jasonf, I thought you might have set a delayed login or something
<jasonf> LinuxJones: this guy has the same prob as me
<jasonf> LinuxJones: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8499&highlight=grub+stage+1.5
<andrewski> does anyone know which package provides the default cursor theme?
<jasonf> LinuxJones: it's a problem with the *bootloader* taking ages to load
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mdz]  by ChanServ
<jasonf> and apparently lilo doesn't have that problem
<Deltaoo> LinuxJones:: Help !!!
<jasonf> but I'm afraid to switch to lilo, for fear of something breaking
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : Ubuntu Help | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ || Array 4 is released: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-4/
<LinuxJones> jasonf, did you do a system upgrade to update all of your packages ?
<LinuxJones> Deltaoo, what's wrong ?
<jasonf> LinuxJones: I'm running hoary. I've done all the "stupid little fix" things.
<Cloudchaser> hey if i get cedega for 3 months, can i cancel it after the 3 months? they only have 3 months on the renewing option..for non-renewing its only 6 months
<LinuxJones> jasonf, Hoary :D
<jasonf> Cloudchaser: buy the renewing and cancel it.
<Anubis> lot of stuff I use seems broken in Ubuntu?:(
<Cloudchaser> ok just wanted to make sure i could cancel it after 3 months
<Anubis> Like
<Anubis> gdekslets
<Anubis> giFT
<Anubis> with FastTrack and Gnutella plugins
<Anubis> also
<MLimburg> yeah i cant get gdesklets to run straight from apt-get
<MLimburg> its on my to-do list to look into
<Anubis> while doing intensive things like installing apps, my music play is interrupted
<snowblink> gdesklets runs fine on warty
<MLimburg> not all of us are on warty
<MLimburg> oh
<MLimburg> hang on
<MLimburg> yes i am
<Anubis> I used the one in the repositories
<jasonf> LinuxJones: ah-ha!
<jasonf> LinuxJones: I think I know the problem
<Anubis> which is very old
<MLimburg> dont worry about me .. i need coffee
<Anubis> gdesklets
<LinuxJones> Don't complain if you run Hoary :)
<jasonf> LinuxJones: grub by default looks for a floppy drive -- I have none
<thully_> hi - I'm rsyncing a hoary install image now - how do I tell how long rsyncing will take?
<Anubis> Warty
<MLimburg> yeah i'm on warty .. i keep getting them mixed up :P
<jasonf> LinuxJones: gotta love gentoo forums :) they usually have an answer to everything
<Anubis> can i "complain" now?
<mike998> there is a how to on the forums on how to get gdesklets running
<Anubis> mike998, link please?
<mike998> uhhh
<snowblink> Anubis: what problems with gdesklets?
<mike998> hang on
<jasonf> LinuxJones: so now my question is: any easy way to switch from grub to lilo
<MLimburg> cool .. ta mike998
<njan> jasonf, why would you want to?
<mike998> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3012&highlight=gdekslets
<Anubis> snowblink, I'll get back with you after I try to install and use the latest version
<kirk-code> Hey ppl, how can I add TTF fonts (From Windows) to my existing LIVECD Ubuntu ??
<Anubis> but the one in the repositories crashed
<snowblink> Anubis: I'm using straight out of the warty repos
<Anubis> and did not come with the gdeklet shell cmd?
<jasonf> njan: grub has issues on my system -- it takes >30sec to load a menu
<snowblink> Anubis: 0.26.2
<Anubis> snowblink, WOW
<blah09> wow hoary is nice
<LinuxJones> jasonf, apt-get install lilo && dpkg-reconfigure lilo
<jasonf> LinuxJones: it'll copy over all the information in my grub.conf?
<snowblink> Anubis: yup. gdesklets whatever.display
<jasonf> LinuxJones: i.e. windows dual boot and all that
<mike998> Anubis, check the link I posted
<mrproper> I am having a hard time getting my PCI wireless card working in Ubuntu 4.10.  Could someone help me?
<kirk-code> can anyone help me ?
<LinuxJones> jasonf, it used to work the other way around in Debian, I can't say for sure in Ubuntu but I woudl assume so :)
<Anubis> mike998, doing so now
<mdz> jasonf: no, if you install lilo, you need to configure it
<kirk-code> Can I add TTF Fonts to a Ubuntu running from LiveCD ?
<Anubis> snowblink, I installed all the displays from the reposite
<mrproper> So could someone help me (I hit the wrong button)?
<jasonf> mdz: will a kpkg still automatically add the kernel to the list?
<snowblink> Anubis: you have to start one instance of gdesklets running first
<mdz> jasonf: no
<Anubis> snowblink, do i have to type gdesklet display for evereyone?
<mdz> jasonf: these are the reasons why grub is preferred over lilo
<snowblink> Anubis: AFAIK yes
<Anubis> and which directory did synaptic hide them in?
<jasonf> mdz: that's horrible. Blegh.
<TreadingSoftl1> kirk-code: yes that is possible; there is a command to add fonts to X for a session
<mike998> meh I prefer gkrellm
<jasonf> mdz: well then, possibly you could help me resolve my grub issue
<Anubis> snowblink, thats why the gdesklet shell was nice
<LinuxJones> jasonf, your system works ok except for this error ?
<kirk-code> TreadingSoftl1, great... HOW ?
<mdz> jasonf: I can show you where to report a bug
<snowblink> Anubis: /usr/share/gdesklets/
<Deltaoo> LinuxJones : I go the Anjuta installed with the glade stuff. I tried make a simple project but it keeps complaining about stuff like auto config.. etc.. so I did the synaptic stuff.. but now I cant find what its complaining about ...but it is..
<Anubis> snowblink, thx
<jasonf> LinuxJones: yes, it works perfectly -- I'm 99.999% sure it has to do with my system
<LinuxJones> Deltaoo, install build-essential
<jasonf> lack of floppy drive
<jasonf> if grub is not compiled with --no-floppy it scans for a floppy whenever it loads
<jasonf> which is probably what is causing my hang
<blah09> does anyone know whether hoary has the alps drivers yet?
<LinuxJones> jasonf, I would just put up with the 30 second boot delay, file a bug and it will eventually be squashed :)
<snowblink> Anubis: I'm looking forward to the new gdesklets, but I can wait until April. ;)
<mdz> it only looks for a floppy when you run the grub command-line tools; that has nothing to do with when your system boots
<kirk-code> TreadingSoftl1, can u help me with this? existing fonts really make me sick
<Anubis> snowblink, why not install from source?
<Anubis> because
<anusaya> Is there an online list of packages in "main"?
<jasonf> LinuxJones: you have NO IDEA how much a pain it is -- I dual boot and have to boot into windows whenever my gf asks me to (we both have webcams)
<Anubis> gdesklets /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/XXXX/ZZZZ.display
<Anubis> seems like a hassle
<jasonf> mdz: hrm. Well that was the only usefulness I got from googling.
<Deltaoo> LinuxJones, Whats it mean in synaptic when there's a little ubuntu logo next to the name?
<jasonf> I guess I'll just file a bug
<jdub> Deltaoo: that the package is supported
<mike998> Anubis: In the beginning... was the command line
<Anubis> lol
<Deltaoo> jdub, : Thanx
<TreadingSoftl1> kirk-code: not an expert; enough trouble getting new fonts to work with installed linux; but i believe once you've got the fonts together in an accessible directory, you can add that directory to places X looks for fonts with the "xset" command
<farruinn> anusaya: you can browse archive.ubuntu.org or use the apt-cache command
<blah09> oh does anyone know how i can pin an app to the desktop>
<snowblink> Anubis: Not that fussed. Once they are running that's it.
<blah09> ?
<blah09> specifically, Eterm
<Anubis> thats why I suggest installing the latest from source
<jasonf> Anubis: and you can probably add that line to your xinit
<Anubis> via cli
<LinuxJones> Deltaoo, you can do a search for build-essential then install it when it comes up
<anusaya> farruinn: thx
<Anubis> jasonf, that was my next question will I have to do that everytime I load Gnome?
<Anubis> if so
<mrproper> How can I turn on a  wireless card in Ubuntu 4.10?
<Anubis> I think I'll get the latest from the site
<farruinn> anusaya: or synaptic really
<FAST> anyone else have problems installing mplayer?
<Anubis> no
<TreadingSoftl1> kirk-code: if that works, the you can go on and reset the font cache with fc-cache -vf
<jasonf> Anubis: google about xinit on ubuntu
<mike998> mrproper: if the drivers are present, you should be able to see it from Computer > System Configuration > Networking
<blah09> FAST>
<farruinn> mrproper: check http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<mrproper> mike998: I can see it in Networking.  What now?
<Anubis> also the nvidia driver install does not work for all kernels
<blah09> did you check ubuntuguide.org
<anusaya> farruinn: I haven't installed ubuntu. Just wondering what's supported before I take the plunge
<mike998> mrproper: right click, properties and fill in all the relevant information
<farruinn> anusaya: ah, I see, well dpkg/apt is awesome
<mike998> I haven't had a chance to try it yet
<mrproper> mike998: I did that, but it just itmes out or something.
<Anubis> Linux ubuntu 2.6.8.1-4-k7 #1 Fri Jan 14 11:40:53 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Anubis> especially this kernel
<Anubis> I had to do it with the Nvida script
<steve> does anyone know how I can get myp linux laptop to hibernate
<mike998> try me in about a week after my router arrives
<Potn> rteni magyar?
<mdz> Anubis: it works for others
<blah09> wow i like that they split the menu into Places and Desktop
<mrproper> mike998: I'm trying to enable it now.
<goldfish> If you alter /etc/apt/sources.list do i have to update anything or just reboot?
<mike998> mrproper: you may want to check your logs to ensure that there is nothing there that will help you
<Anubis> mdz, weird
<jasonf> brb
<kirtis> goldfish, just apt-get update
<Anubis>    gDesklets 0.26.2    	 (April 30th, 2004)
<Deltaoo> as a side question question.. does anyone know why the touchpad on my laptop is not accepting double taps as a left-button double click?
<steve> again, anyone know how I can get my linux laptop to hibernate
<goldfish> kirtis: cheers
<Anubis>  gDesklets 0.33.1    	 the current release (January 9th, 2005)
<goldfish> sugar
<mike998> steve: check http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryPM
<steve> thanks
<goldfish> is nsdiwrapper a package?
<mrproper> mike998: I'm getting "timeout waiting for mgmt response"
<mrproper> Then I'm getting "mgmt tx queue is still full
<mdz> goldfish: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<LinuxJones> goldfish, yeah ndiswrapper-utils
<steve> Mike is this going to matter that I am on Warty
<goldfish> mdz: ta
<mike998> steve: I don't know
<steve> well, we shall see
<mike998> mrproper: can't help you, I'm afraid... you are now officially beyond my knowledge
<mrproper> mike998: Yeah, okay thanks.
<Deltaoo> LinuxJones, Is there a collection of lib files// I seem to have to add it libTHIS and libTHAT every so often?? What am I doing wrong??
<Anubis> the gtk-gnutella in the reposite is old so it doesnot connect
<LinuxJones> Deltaoo, did you install build-essential ?
<Anubis> giFT is totally useless
<Anubis> so I have lost my fileshare ability for the moment
<Anubis> and I refuse to use Limewire
<_slice_> nicotine?
<blah09> anyone here use xine?
<Anubis> why are these packages so old?
<Anubis> I guess I better join the forums;)
<LinuxJones> Anubis, what distro did you use before Ubuntu ?
<Anubis> nicotine is for soulseek right?
<Deltaoo> yes
<_slice_> anubis: yep
<Anubis> MDK 10.1 recently
<Anubis> I was not impressed with soulseek
<snowblink> Anubis: gtk-gnutella is lastest stable isn't it?
<Anubis> for peer to peer with someone you know sure
<mdz> Mandrake 10.1 is older than Ubuntu 4.10
<Anubis> but once someone disconnects you lose them as a sourcce
<LinuxJones> Deltaoo, maybe a real programmer can help you :)
<Anubis> and nicotine does not seem smart enough to swarm?
<crimsun> snowblink: if it's the missing binary issue in Hoary, I know about it.
<Anubis> snowblink, that gtk-gnutella in the reposite is old, its still in ggtk1
<Anubis> the latest uses gtk2
<mdz> Deltaoo: any necessary libraries are automatically installed for you when you install new (packaged) programs
<snowblink> crimsun: you have me mixed up with someone else
<Anubis> I'll be back
<Anubis> I have to take a break
<Anubis> this has been an all day thing
<crimsun> snowblink: I don't think so; I was simply stating that preemptively.
<Anubis> but I really like the package mangement of Debian/Ubu
<nuOpus> Delatoo: You must configure the touchpad to accept the double clicks
<Deltaoo> I have not even started with the coding?  When I follow the project wizard through and click the finish.. it goes an does stuff.. but then it fails.. :((
<snowblink> crimsun: I'm curious. What was I going to ask?
<nuOpus> Delatoo: You must have the synaptic touchpad driver installed and add lines to your X configuration file. Ubuntu does not do this by default
<crimsun> snowblink: note the "preemptively."
<snowblink> crimsun: pre-emptive kernel issues in something. I'm sorry. I'm very lost. :(
<Deltaoo> hi.. when you synaptic pm where does it download to >>
<crimsun> snowblink: (this discussion has nothing to do with kernel preemption but rather my stating something that you might have found informative if you had intended to ask about the missing-binary issue in the gtk-gnutella package)
<Martok> Hey, how do I install my serial mouse?
<Martok> Do I need serial mouse support in my kernel?
<nuOpus> well the packages are installed automatically Deltaoo
<snowblink> crimsun: right. I'm using gtk-gnutella just fine. There is a missing binary?
<nuOpus> Deltaoo: BUT the packages are placed in /var/cache/apt/archives
<crimsun> snowblink: in Hoary, yes. It's "fixed" pending upload.
<FAST> here is the error i get when doing  sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<FAST>  ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<FAST> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<FAST> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<FAST> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<FAST> ## repository.
<FAST> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<FAST> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<FAST> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<FAST> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
* snowblink is using warty. Blissfully away from the edge. ;)
<FAST> ## team.
<FAST> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<FAST> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<crimsun> FAST: please don't flood here, thanks. :)
<LinuxJones> lol
<FAST> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<FAST> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<FAST> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<FAST> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<FAST> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<FAST> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Martok> Whoa, he's not stopping.
<FAST> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<Deltaoo> nuOpus, Thanx? is there a need to delete them> to save space?
<FAST> deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/ warty-backports main universe
<LinuxJones> go fast go
<FAST> shit
<FAST> sorry
<Martok> I think he's trying to help someone.
<crimsun> FAST: please read /wiki/RestrictedFormats
<goldfish> Has anyone d/loaded tux racer via apt-get?
<blah09> anyone else upgrade from warty to hoary and find that synaptic is broken?
<Martok> Anybody know about how I'd get my serial mouse installed?
<FAST> it was an accident that i pasted that
<neom> broken how blah09?
<blah09> yeah =/
<blah09> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<blah09>   synaptic: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.3 but it is not installable
<neom> Do you have universe?
<blah09> thats the error when i apt-get install synaptic
<blah09> yep
<neom> Why would you apt-get synaptic?
<blah09> because synaptic won't run
<blah09> as in, when i type it in it gives an error
<blah09> file not found
<nuOpus> Deltaoo: You can type sudo apt-get clean
<Martok> Anybody know how I can get my serial mouse detected?
<blah09> hm i have multiverse but not universe, strange, would a dist-upgrade mess with my sources?
<Deltaoo> is there a real player fo linux? or should I use another?
<nuOpus> Deltaoo: It will remove those packages for you ... to save space
<Deltaoo> nuOpus,
<Deltaoo> thanx
<blah09> yes there is
<nuOpus> Deltaoo: Yes. Go to real.com
<blah09> somewhere on ubuntuguides.org theres a guide
<Martok> Does anybody else use a serial mouse?
<Martok> Or is that too old school?
<nuOpus> Martok: LOL I would rather move the mouse by touching wires together
<blah09> lol
<nuOpus> Martok: Just kidding
<LinuxJones> heh
<Martok> I'm doing a project.
<Deltaoo> will the Totem application work?
<neom> You should have universe & multiverse.
<Martok> Where I'd need 2 mice at the sametime.
<Deltaoo> as a side question question.. does anyone know why the touchpad on my laptop is not accepting double taps as a left-button double click?
<nuOpus> Deltaoo: I have not had much luck with totem
<nuOpus> Deltaoo: You must install the gstreamer ffmpeg package in order to get it to play things
<nuOpus> Deltaoo: Yes
<blah09> oh i do
<nuOpus> Deltaoo: I use ubuntu on laptop
<blah09> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<blah09> right on top i didnt notice
<Martok> nu0pus: You're lucky I can fight my homacidal urges.
<goldfish> hey guys, when i do 'apt-get install ndiswrapper', where does the .inf file go?
<blk_> hi im trying to get framebuffer support for the console on my ubuntu warty box - is this possible? tnx
<goldfish> Call "sudo ndiswrapper -i foobar.inf" where foobar.inf is the path to your inf-file.
<Deltaoo> nuOpus, does the double tap on the touchpad work??
<nuOpus> Deltaoo: yes
<nuOpus> Deltaoo: You must configure the synaptic touchpad driver
<goldfish> or does apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils install it all for me?
<Deltaoo> mine don't :( any ideas
<mcphail> goldfish: the inf file is with the Windows driver
<nuOpus> well . is it a synaptic?
<goldfish> hmm...
<nuOpus> most in laptops are
<mcphail> goldfish: you need the windows driver for your card
<goldfish> right
<Deltaoo> nuOpus, what do you synaptic?
<goldfish> How teh hell do i get that mcphail ?
<goldfish> ack
<nuOpus> Well synaptic package manager and synaptic touchpad are different
<nuOpus> I think warty installed the synaptics touchpad driver by default
<liquidhex> Hey
<liquidhex> my MBR got wiped out
<mcphail> goldfish: usually from the install disk or manufacturer's website
<LinuxJones> goldfish,  you need to download it from the manufacturers website
<goldfish> ah right
<liquidhex> how can i boot into my ubuntu partition and reinstall grub?
<Anubis> gtk-gnutella_0.95.0-0_i386.deb
<goldfish> cheers
<altan> http://www.jrw6.net/gnome.png <--- see the little app shortcuts he has by the post-it icon? How can I get them to be on two lines rather than one?
<liquidhex> i dont have the installcd
<blah09> strange
<nuOpus> Deltaoo: Are you using Warty or Hoary?
<Anubis> can I use this package?
<blah09> synaptic is dead =(
<blah09> root@loki:/ # synaptic
<blah09> bash: synaptic: command not found
<nuOpus> ouch
<nuOpus> Deltaoo: If you are using Warty release, cd to /usr/share/doc/xfree86-driver-synaptics
<Deltaoo> I think its Warty
<nuOpus> and read the Readme
<farruinn> blah09: did you try installing the package that's causing the problem?
<blah09> yep
<blah09> it says it has no installation candidate
<nuOpus> read the README.Debian file
<snowblink> Anubis: yes
<Anubis> gtk-gnutella_0.95.0-0_i386.deb can I use this?
<nuOpus> you have to add a bunch of lines
<Anubis> snowblink, how?
<farruinn> blah09: did you do a dist-upgrade?
<blah09> yep
<Cloudchaser> i really hate that applications aren't put onto the menu most of the time in ubuntu
<nuOpus> Deltaoo: That should get it working
<snowblink> Anubis: dpkg
<blah09> from warty to hoary
<nuOpus> Cloudchaser: Ya I know
<mdz> blah09: that synaptic package you were trying to install is not from Hoary
<mdz> it looked like you were trying to install the Warty synaptic on Hoary
<mdz> which won't work
<Cloudchaser> is that fixed in hoary?
<blah09> hm the only warty repository i have in my sources is the backports one
<mdz> blah09: that'd be the problem
<farruinn> blah09: ah, that'd be it
<mdz> that backports repository has buggy packges in it
<blah09> oh
<nuOpus> blah09: DOH!
<blah09> heh
<mcphail> Cloudchaser: synaptic tells me I've got over 900 installed packeages. The menu would be HUGE.
<blah09> is there a hoary equivalent or is it now unnecessary?
<nuOpus> blah09: You dont need the hoary backports if you are switching to hoary
<blah09> oh those are hoary backports?
<blah09> now that i didnt know =)
<liquidhex> I can't boot into ubuntu, another OS wiped out GRUB! How can I get a boot disk so I can mount my linux partition and reinstall grub?
<mdz> liquidhex: use the live CD
<liquidhex> i lost it
<Deltaoo> nuOpus how do I open the readme
<timothy> does anyone know how to get a quicktime plugin in firefox in ubuntu?
<liquidhex> isnt there a floppydisk image?
<nuOpus> The ubuntu backports are for warty users to get updated packages from Hoary ... like Firefox 1.0
<Anubis> snowblink, dpkg --help lots of options, none seem straight forward
<nuOpus> Deltaoo: type less filename
<Anubis> I just want to install this app
<snowblink> Anubis: dpkg -i yourpackage.deb
<blah09> ahhh synaptic is installing =)
<blah09> thanks everyone
<nuOpus> blah09: What did you do?
<Anubis> snowblink, will this break my warty?
<blah09> got rid of the entry for the backports
<nuOpus> blah09: LOL
<Cloudchaser> well there still has to be a better way..if i install an app i want it to go into the menu
<snowblink> Anubis: nope. You should be good.
<goldfish> Anyone know what card is inside a Dell 8600 ?
<blah09> you still have xp installed?
<Deltaoo> nuOpus, What do  I do then?
<nuOpus> Cloudchaser: I notices that most of the package maintainers seem to not like to add .desktop files for their packages in debian based distros
<blah09> anyway goldfish it should be stated in your device manager
<Cloudchaser> i installed point2play and cedega and there's supposed to be a transgaming entry with point2play in it
<nuOpus> Cloudchaser: A lot of the packagers for Fedora or SuSE and most other RPM based distros seem to do a good job at creating entries for most packages
<Croccifixio> guys where did eyequeue disappear?
<goldfish> blah09: oh that to me, yeah i have xp
<stuNNed> hi, what do i need installed for windows file sharing to work via network-admin?
<nuOpus> Cloudchaser: But debian maintainers .. ubuntu too? seem to be lazy
<Anubis> snowblink, why is'nt this file in the repository?!?
<goldfish> blah09: is there a device manager in ubuntu?
<Cloudchaser> its just one more little annoying thing i guess
<snowblink> Anubis: Warty was frozen some time ago - only security updates now.
<blah09> yes
<blah09> its in administration
<blah09> in one of the menus
<blah09> i already forgot what its called in warty
<goldfish> sorry man im still n00btarded
<Anubis> snowblink, so has everyone fled to Hoary?
<snowblink> anubis: If you want cutting edge, then go to hoary. I'm happy on a stable warty system.
<goldfish> blah09: It's called Device Manager, heh.
<blah09> ohoh....
<Anubis> snowblink, also once installed will synaptic see it to uninstall it?
<blah09> sound broke too
<snowblink> Anubis: yes it should
<blah09> did that one faulty entry just nuke my whole install? =/
<blah09> although... system sounds still work
<randabis> running hoary :)
<randabis> http://img221.exs.cx/img221/4492/desktop2eh.jpg
<mdz> blah09: caution is definitely advisable when adding entries to sources.list; you are trusting that repository with the integrity and security of your system
<Cloudchaser> hmmm i installed point2play and cedega but point2play doesn't seem to see it, so i hit the get newest version button and it downloaded it again..very odd
<blah09> yeah i think i've learnt that lesson today =/
<neom> I've yet to have an issue with hoary.
<neom> Synaptic froze today for like, 10 seconds when I tried to exit it, but that's about it.
<Deltaoo> ok. so how do I get real player to play a video online?
<blah09> xmms stopped working
<blah09> and xine also has no sound
<crimsun> blah09: are they all set to use esd?
<blah09> alsa
<Croccifixio> anybody here used vsftpd?
<blah09> aha
<blah09> is esd new?
<crimsun> no, it has been the default sound config since before Warty
<blah09> oh i thought it was alsa
<blah09> is esd newer on the whole?
<crimsun> well, technically yes, Ubuntu Warty uses ALSA, but GNOME uses EsounD, which uses ALSA's OSS emulation.
<Anubis> damn
<Deltaoo> ok. so how do I get real player to play a video online?
<blah09> oh
<blah09> ok sound works everywhere now i think
<Anubis> this gtk-gnutella package is compiled with gtk1 not 2!?! wtf for?!
<crimsun> there is movement to replace EsounD in GNOME with polypaudio. This may or may not make it in time for Hoary (probably not given the lateness).
<blah09> thanks
<LinuxJones> Deltaoo, click the file in firefox and when it asks to open the file or save to disk specify the a path to your real player installation binary
<mcphail> Deltaoo: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#realplayer
<blah09> awesome, looks like the search for the perfect distro is over =)
<randabis> cool
<FAST> does it take a long time to do an  apt-get dist upgrade  from warty to hoary?
<jdub> depends on your 'net connection
<FAST> broadband
<jdub> it's quite a few hundred megs, depending on what you've installed
<FAST> ok
<jdub> broadband doesn't say anything about speed :)
<FAST> what about the live cd
<blah09> mine was 600mb
<FAST> can you install from the live cd?
<jdub> no, you can't
<FAST> ok
<neom> Is limewire nix compatable?
<LinuxJones> neom, yes it is
<neom> Can't find it in synaptic?
<LinuxJones> neom, there is a howto somwhere on the ubuntu website but you have to install java
<neom> :\
<LinuxJones> neom, which seems to be a real pain
<neom> Is there any other p2p that isn't as..complicated to install?
<Deltaoo> boohoo.. whats that link to the real player faq??
<blah09> ubuntuguide.org
<blah09> http://ubuntuguide.org/#realplayer
<FAST> installing java wasn't difficult
<FAST> anyone happen to know what file the winamp equalizer presets are stored in?  so i can import into xmms
<LinuxJones> FAST, they wouldn't sound the same even if you could import them
<FAST> snap :\
<FAST> there IS an import option in xmms to load a winamp preset list
<FAST> hmm i just did it!
<FAST> and they work just fine
<LinuxJones> great
<goldfish> heh
<randabis> cool
<FAST> Winamp.q1  was the file
<randabis> I need some presets for xmms
<FAST> if anyone wants to trty
<randabis> I suck with eqs lol
<FAST> you want me to dcc you the file to import them?
<randabis> sure
<FAST> i haven't tried dcc-ing anything yet, dunno if it will work behind the router
<Deltaoo> Hi. when I try and open a video(realplay) it sez could not find appropriate hxplay in system path...
<randabis> yeah it's just sitting there
<FAST> ok
<FAST> just get this then,    http://members.cox.net/lafolieverte/Winamp.q1
<goldfish> any .wma to .mp3 conertors for ubuntu?
<goldfish> *convertors
<crimsun> goldfish: via mplayer, yes.
<blah09> dont the w32codecs include wma?
<imaek> Hi
<Deltaoo> Hi. when I try and open a video(realplay) it sez could not find appropriate hxplay in system path... WHys that? and when I click it from menu sez no sucj file
<imaek> I was wondering, how do you install fonts in Ubuntu?
<randabis> cool
<randabis> thanks
<FAST> np
<randabis> I wonder if it would be safe to use my current /home partition with freebsd...
<crimsun> imaek: Warty or Hoary?
<neom> How do I get an transparent borderless windowless terminal on my desktop?
<raydogg_> I'd be willing to bet no randabis
<imaek> crimsun: Warty.
<crimsun> imaek: in Nautilus, drag fonts into fonts:///
<randabis> heh yeah I figured as much
<blah09> is current hoary running Xorg already?
<imaek> Ok, thanks.
<crimsun> blah09: yes.
<FAST> is there a hoary iso out that isn't the live cd ?
<randabis> yes
<randabis> there are daily hoary snapshots, as well as array 3
<Deltaoo> Hi. when I try and open a video(realplay) it sez could not find appropriate hxplay in system path... WHys that? and when I click it from menu sez no sucj file
<crimsun> array 4 is out, too.
<blah09> ah ok i hadnt noticed
<imaek> Does anyone happen to know where the font "Fixedsys" resides on a windows machine?
<crimsun> (please test!)
<randabis> ah didn't notice array 4 was released
<jdahlin> Hi, are Secure Card type flash cards (SD) readers supported in ubuntu?
<FAST> can you get the hoary iso and upgrade warty from it ?
<goldfish> When i turn on transparency in terminal settings it won't work. Anything i can do to get transparency?
<mdz> FAST: there are daily install and live CDs, and bi-weekly milestones
<crimsun> goldfish: how are you setting the backdrop?
<randabis> fortunately I've had no need to reinstall hoary :)
<mdz> FAST: yes, you can upgrade using the CD, but it isn't very simple
<FAST> ok thanks
<mdz> FAST: upgrading from hoary with a CD will be easier
<blah09> which reminds me, is it possible to pin windows e.g. an eterm to the desktop?
<randabis> you guys are wanting something like this huh? (terminal peeps)
<randabis> http://img221.exs.cx/img221/4492/desktop2eh.jpg
<blah09> lol
<blah09> yes.
<blah09> i almost got it too
<goldfish> crimsun: eh.. well i went into profeil clicked on the transparecny box
<goldfish> *profile
<Mantle> i can't get modprobe to install the ndiswrapper module, but ndiswrapper shows that my card is detected and running... any ideas?
<goldfish> gah my typing !
<neom> Whats the terminal ftp command to send a file to the ftp server?
<raydogg_> how come mplayer isn't in the repositories?
<crimsun> raydogg_: /wiki/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> raydogg_: unofficial rationale there
<raydogg_> k
<Deltaoo> Hi. when I try and open a video(realplay) it sez could not find appropriate hxplay in system path... WHys that? and when I click it from menu sez no sucj file
<mdz> raydogg_: multiverse
<blah09> randabis: http://server3.uploadit.org/files/hizz99-eterm.jpg
<kirtis> neom, Probably 'put'.. but it's been a while.  Use scp if you can.
<neom> send seemed to work.
<goldfish> Do you have to d/l any extra files to get transparency to work on the standard terminal that comes with ubuntu?
<randabis> blah09, cool, I likes my yellow though :p seems to fit the color scheme well
<blah09> i used Eterm for mine
<geppy> Where does apache2 store web files
<Mantle> i can get my (broadcom) card working in knoppix using ndiswrapper, but not in ubuntu.. can anyone help?
<randabis> I use Terminal
<blah09> heh yellow wouldnt work with mine methinks
<kirk-code> can anyone help me about adding TTF fonts (from windows) to a ubuntu running form liveCD ?
<randabis> red might :p
<wm_eddie> goldfish: It can do sort-of transparency
<goldfish> blah09: Full transparency with Eterm?
<blah09> yep
<randabis> full transparency with eterm, aterm, Terminal
<goldfish> righteo
<wm_eddie> blah09: using Xorg?
<randabis> possibly with gnome-terminal too, but I haven't figured out how to remove the window borders
<blah09> apparently i am now =)
<randabis> you're still running gnome 2.8...
<blah09> thats the one i made during the dist-upgrade
<blah09> so it was on xfree
<randabis> ah
<randabis> :)
<imaek> When I drag a font into "fonts:///" in Natalus, nothing happens. What am I doing wrong?
<LinuxJones> kirk-code, you can install msttcorefonts and get the common MS fonts on your system
<crimsun> imaek: TrueType font, correct? have you logged back into GNOME?
<geppy> where does apache 2 store files?
<imaek> Correct, crimsun.
<imaek> No, I have not.
<Mantle> when i run "modprobe ndiswrapper" it complains "module ndiswrapper doesn't exist"... how can i see if the problem is ndiswrapper or modprobe?
<imaek> Should I?
<encryptio> geppy: /var/www by default.
<popey> geppy, have a look in the apache config in /etc/apache2 to find out
<popey> usually /var/www
<geppy> thanks
<chillywilly> hey I just tried to get the live cd to boot but it did not like my onboard nvidia video
<geppy> there's no public_html, is that okay?
<crimsun> chillywilly: the latest live cd? see the topic? ;)
<imaek> crimsun: I will restart xserver, be right back.
<crimsun> argh, topic already changed
<chillywilly> hoary image url?
<randabis> Mantle, I think you need to do ndiswrapper -e first (or something, check ndiswrapper --help)
<chillywilly> I am burning the install cd now
<randabis> might be -m
<crimsun> 19:31 -!- Topic for #ubuntu: Ubuntu Help | FAQ: ... || things that are broken include: X on Array 3, Hoary live CD
<soulsyphon> ftp install was fun
<chillywilly> how can I install hoary right away? is it best to do a dist-upgrade?
<Mantle> randabis: i tried both of those already
<LinuxJones> what is Array 3 ?
<pepperpot> chillywilly: i think dist-upgrade is correct
<Mantle> randabis: ndiswrapper -l is reporting that my driver is installan dand hardware is present
<randabis> array 3 is a milestone release of hoary I believe
<randabis> crimsun said array 4 is out now though
* pepperpot doing dist-upgrade to hoary from sid
<blah09> http://server3.uploadit.org/files/hizz99-et2.jpg
<blah09> there, happy?
<blah09> ;)
<blah09> btw does anyone know how to get rid of those error messages in apt-get?
<randabis> hah
<Parallax1> blah09: how did you do that transparency
<chillywilly> damn you guys have hoary cds now ;P
<blah09> Eterm -O -f white --scrollbar=no --buttonbar off -x
<chillywilly> guess I just wasted some disks ;P
<kirk-code> my newly added fonts wont appear in the font util
<randabis> http://img221.exs.cx/img221/4492/desktop2eh.jpg
<randabis> :p I think I already posted that
<randabis> oh well
<blah09> lol
<LinuxJones> kirk-code, you might have to re-start gnome to see them :)
<soulsyphon> blah09, apt-get all your args 2>/dev/null
<soulsyphon> that might work
<soulsyphon> you could just do
<kirk-code> LinuxJones, i can't this is a livecd
<popey> how do you get that terminal to be in the background on the desktop?
<blah09> where in my system can i add public keys so apt-get wont complain?
<soulsyphon> blah09, apt-get all your args 2>&1 &
<soulsyphon> i think
<neom> Anyone know a decent ftp client? terminal just isn't doing it for me.
<blah09> what do you mean soul?
<LinuxJones> kirk-code, lol
<Cloudchaser> ok any cedega/point2play users here/
<Cloudchaser> ?
<popey> oh, i see, its not background
<popey> just transparent with no edges
<soulsyphon> blah09, to get rid of the error msgs
<randabis> #cedega
<mdz> chillywilly: hoary is in development; the final CDs won't be released until April
<kirk-code> LinuxJones, i know.. but i must look at how things look like with these fonts
<Cloudchaser> ok thanks
<mdz> chillywilly: the current hoary CD images are development snapshots
<soulsyphon> if thier isnt a --quiet argument to pass it
<randabis> I wonder how usplash is doing
<randabis> no updates in a month
<chillywilly> I am brave though
<kirk-code> LinuxJones, i'm at this mess for about 2 hours now.. can u help? i've gotten almost there.. just need gnome to display the added fonts in the dont util or sth
<LinuxJones> kirk-code, the fonts look nice jsut go ahead and install :)
<chillywilly> I usually run debian sid :)
<nosrepa> ello all
<mdz> randabis: sunday night, with luck
<randabis> mdz that's AWESOME :)
<randabis> even if it's a few days later, that still rocks
<blah09> usplash?
<mdz> randabis: it can't be much later; feature freeze is 5 days away :-)
<Twiggy> How can I turn on dma to my cdrom drive?  My dvd playback is 00ber choppy
<randabis> mdz yeah I noticed :)
<randabis> exciting times
<engie> Hi. Any idea what package on hoary I need to install to get a mp3 codec for totem?
<LinuxJones> kirk-code, mdz, Hoary is frozen in 5 days ?
<randabis> no
<kirk-code> LinuxJones, i was talking about the fonts thing
<randabis> check the release schedule
<LinuxJones> kirk-code, sorry that wasn't meant for you :)
<kirk-code> can anyone do me a favor and help me at this.. it's been 2 hours...
<kirk-code> i'm not a quitter.. but its really getting frustrating...
<crimsun> LinuxJones: feature freeze, yes.
<LinuxJones> crimsun, cool
<raydogg_> http://sh.nu/~crimsun/
<raydogg_> is that down
<raydogg_> cuz its not working for me
<blah09> strange, i installed the marillat's public key and apt-get still isnt happy
<crimsun> raydogg_: it's most definitely not down.
<crimsun> raydogg_: what are you trying to accomplish?
<kirk-code> how can i make gnome reload fonts ?!
<FAST> anyone else haev a problem with the notification area panel item? when restarting/logging into gnome, it's not positioned properly (e.g. gaim icon is 95% hidden)
<raydogg_> Im' trying to install mplayer
<raydogg_> and it says it has unresolved dependencies
<Mantle> in array-4 what is "array" referring to?
<crimsun> raydogg_: are you following the directions?
<raydogg_> yes
<raydogg_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<raydogg_> the first repo installs fine
<raydogg_> the second one doesn't
<giard> interesting
<giard> so the mouse cursors are changing?
<crimsun> raydogg_: what command are you using to install mplayer?
<crimsun> raydogg_: and which mplayer package are you attempting to install?
<raydogg_> was using gui
<raydogg_> synamptic
<raydogg_> i tried the command on the page it did not work
<raydogg_> and i tried the mplayer for 386
<raydogg_> i also tried mplayer-nogui
<crimsun> I tested this afternoon, so it should work
<raydogg_> i'm on warty
<crimsun> yes, those are specifically backported for warty.
<crimsun> raydogg_: works for me from a clean warty chroot that I just constructed.
<raydogg_> what command did you type ?
<crimsun> apt-get install mplayer-386=1.0-pre6a-0.0
<neom> I have a wierd ass issue here.
<goldfish> I did a apt-get install eterm
<jasonf> Then I'd reccomend going to a qualified assologist, neom
<neom> My mouse randomy stops responding, and I have to unplug it and plug it back in for it to work again.
<goldfish> how do i lauch an eterm terminal?
<raydogg_> mmm, that is working, how come i wasn't able to do it from the gui ?
<kirk-code> how can i make gnome-font-properties show my installed fonts ??
<neom> goldfish - In a regulare terminal use "eterm"
<crimsun> raydogg_: because my backport is deliberately epoched lower than the package in the debian-marillat repo to ensure a smooth dist-upgrade from Warty to Hoary.
<raydogg_> I see
<goldfish> neom: command not found? Do i need an apt-get upgrade?
<blah09> Eterm
<blah09> capital E
<goldfish> LOL
<crimsun> raydogg_: the package in the debian-marillat repo was rebuilt against versions of packages not available in Warty.
* goldfish walks away in embarrasement
<blah09> =)
<goldfish> cheers :)
<jasonf> where does make-kpkg put the kernel-image by default?
<LinuxJones> kirk-code, you actually have to install them on hard drive :)
<crimsun> jasonf: ../
<kirk-code> LinuxJones, don't tell me i did all this for nothing
<jba> hey gang
<kirk-code> LinuxJones, i have them in /home/fonts
<neom> muhahaha! I crashed it.
<jasonf> crimsun: well, it didn't
<neom> I took a screenshot, and the screenshot application crashed. :o
<LinuxJones> kirk-code, you might be able to archive your /home dir to your actual hard disk and then restore from backup after you do an actual install.
<crimsun> jasonf: then vmlinux didn't build successfully?
<jasonf> crimsun: it did build successfully
<jasonf> as did all the modules
<crimsun> jasonf: I presume you're in /usr/src/linux-foo/ ?
<kirk-code> LinuxJones, but i cant do a install, the whole idea here that i see how it looks with TTF fonts, because right now it's really ugly and i won't continue with it
<kirk-code> LinuxJones,  the fonts make a BIG difference for me
<jasonf> crimsun: I know what I did, I did a "make-kpkg" and forgot the kernel-image on the end
<goldfish> blah09:  Eterm -O -f white --scrollbar=no --buttonbar off -x
<goldfish> i tried that
<goldfish> but it aint transparent :/
<kirk-code> LinuxJones, i already added the fonts to the X cache.. and i can see then using xfontsel. all is left is to make gnome-font-properties show them
<josephus_> Eterm -x -g 80x25+200+70 --buttonbar=0 --trans --shade=0 --font4 edges -F 10x20 -f white --scrollbar=no
<LinuxJones> kirk-code, free up a few gigs and try an install it will take you at most 4 hours to get up and running.
<kirk-code> LinuxJones, i cant do that
<LinuxJones> kirk-code, what resolution are you running the live cd @ ?
<kirk-code> 1024x768
<kirk-code> laptop
<kirk-code> i NEED those fonts
<LinuxJones> kirk-code, what you see is what you get. Why are you so concerned about how the fonts look ?
<kirk-code> this antialiasing makes me sick
<kirk-code> i really feel like im gonna puke any moment
<kirk-code> and dont say i can turn AA off, because then it's worse
<LinuxJones> kirk-code, well you know what the alternative looks like with all of it's shortcomings :D
<goldfish> lol
<kirk-code> LinuxJones, no... all i want is to put the windows fonts in
<kirk-code> i know it can be done
<bitfoo> arent they in fonts:///
<kirk-code> they are inside my /home/fonts
<LinuxJones> kirk-code, I would rather puke than have a machine with 50 shitty worms and virus's
<neom> The only thing I don't like about eterm is that you still have the eterm icon on your system bar.
<svend> Can someone running Ubuntu Warty tell me what version of Bash is installed?
<kirk-code> i did a mkfontscale;mkfontsdir;xset +fp /home/fonts; xset fp rehash
<bitfoo> what the :/
<mcphail> svend: GNU bash, version 2.05b.0(1)-release (i386-pc-linux-gnu)
<bitfoo> i just untarred them into my fonts dir
<raydogg_> how do you fullscreen with mplayer?
<bitfoo> fc-cache -fv ./
<svend> mcphail: Thanks.  I am trying Hoary, which has bash-3.0, and I couldn't remember what Warty had.
<mcphail> svend: no probs.
<randabis> freesbie is okay, but my net didn't work out of the box :/ don't know enough about bsd to set it up
<LinuxJones> kirk-code, can't you do a search on google and find out what the fonts look like in a .png graphic ?
<goldfish> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<goldfish> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<goldfish> *** tuxracer error: Couldn't initialize video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<goldfish> Anyone know what is wrong there?
<raydogg_> if you press "f" it fullscreens the app, but it doesn't stretch the video
<bitfoo> what are the array versions
<raydogg_> how can u make the video stretch ?
<bitfoo> ?
<LinuxJones> goldfish,  you need to install a binary driver for your video card
<goldfish> kk
<goldfish> Where can I get one of those?
<goldfish> :)
<LinuxJones> goldfish, it's on www.ubuntuguide.org
<goldfish> LinuxJones: ok, thanks.
<LinuxJones> goldfish, have fun, lots of greats stuff there :)
<goldfish> LinuxJones: lol
<Cloudchaser> how would i change something in my XF86Config file without messing it up so i can't change it again with the configuration program?
<LinuxJones> Cloudchaser, did you modify /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 by hand ?
<svend> bitfoo: the array versions are testing releases (milestones) of the installer and live cd
<Cloudchaser> LinuxJones, no i haven't
<svend> bitfoo: hoary is at array-4 now
<Cloudchaser> i read that if you do that you can't use the configuration tool
<Cloudchaser> but i don't know how to get that configuration tool
<LinuxJones> Cloudchaser, ok dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 will continue to work, until you modify that file by hand
<Cloudchaser> ok thank you i'll try that
<neom> http://neom.ca/screen.png
<calamari> hi
<calamari> I think there is some kind of bug in ubuntu
<goldfish> calamari: live cd?
<calamari> I've lost my firefox bookmarks twice now
<jasonf> is it a beetle or a roach?
<goldfish> ah right
<neom> That's a firefox but iirc.
<neom> And there is an extention to prevent it.
<calamari> neom: except that when ff loads (after losing the bookmarks) it shows an ubuntu welcome page
<goldfish> neom: that Eterm?
<calamari> neom: somehow ubuntu is initializing them
<neom> Yah goldfish.
<calamari> goldfish: nope.. regular install
<calamari> can I get my bookmarks back somehow ?
* wmealing sighs.. can anyone confirm that the hoarey live CD for ppc doesnt work ?
<wmealing> wont boot from CD ?
<u404> hey.. i want to install ubuntu, but cannot get anywhere, because i get the error: your installation cd-rom could not be mounted. this possibly means that the cd-rom was not in the drive.
<wmealing> md5 sum matches here, simply wont boot.
<u404> can anyone help me?
<u404> i tried 2 different cd-roms, but got the same
<Dwayne_> hey
<Dwayne_> anyone there
<Dwayne_> i need help
<LinuxJones> u404, sounds like a corrupted download, check the md5sum on the .iso file
<goldfish> Dwayne_: ask away
<u404> ok, i will try
<Dwayne_> okay well
<Dwayne_> i installed Ubuntu
<carambol> u404: try it with cdwriter
<Dwayne_> it wants me to add a user
<Dwayne_> so.. it asks for Full name of User, and i type Dwayne Dingman
<calamari> anyone have an idea why I lost my bookmarks and how to get them back?
<goldfish> yuh-uh
<Dwayne_> then it asks for Username: dwayne (sets it to that automatically, but i can change it)
<Dwayne_> then it asks for Password: admin
<Dwayne_> so then it reboots and asks for username and password but it doesn't work
<Dwayne_> i just want it to load like windows :\
<goldfish> Dwayne_: Don't use admin as a password.
<Dwayne_> heh
<Dwayne_> but i didn't the first time
<Dwayne_> i reinstalled it
<goldfish> Dwayne_: What happens? u get a blank screen?
<Dwayne_> i'll talk to you in PM
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> I don't know alot :)
<calamari> anyone know where firefox keeps the bookmarks?
<calamari> maybe there is a backup copy?
<neom> calamari - I would suggest you use this http://www.pikey.me.uk/mozilla/
<toojays> does anyone here have the iso for array-4 (daily 20040204) ppc? i tried to get it with jigdo, but two packages are missing from archive.ubuntu
<calamari> neom: so the way to fix the ubuntu bug is to back up my bookmarks.. LOL
<calamari> thanks tho
<neom> Well, it will restore them if they get corruped.
<calamari> it will help the next time.. maybe I should store my bookmarks online
<Dwayne_> can anyone help me?
<calamari> could code a bookmarks page in php or something :)
<Dwayne_> ?
<calamari> dwayne: what are you trying to do? log in?
<Dwayne_> yeah yeah
<goldfish> neom: How do i set the backround image?
<goldfish> neom: for eter,
<goldfish> *eterm
<neom> That's my wallpaper you are seeing.
<Dwayne_> okay okay calamari
<Dwayne_> when installing Ubuntu
<goldfish> Eterm:  Error:  Unable to locate desktop window.  If you are running Enlightenment, please
<Dwayne_> it asks me to add a user
<goldfish> restart.
<goldfish> neom: yeash, it's transparent when i try start it i get that
<calamari> dwayne: okay.. and you did, right?
<Dwayne_> yes yes
<calamari> dwayne: ok.. so then what happened?
<Dwayne_> so when i add the users full name (mine), it will set the username as "dwayne" and then when i enter in a password
<Dwayne_> then it reboots
<calamari> okay
<Dwayne_> then its like in DOS mode in windows
<calamari> then what?
<Dwayne_> and says
<Dwayne_> localhost username:
<Dwayne_> so i enter in dwayne
<neom> xwindows didn't start?
<Dwayne_> then it pauses and wont let me type in the password
<Dwayne_> nope
<calamari> sounds like the x server failed
<goldfish> hmm...
<Dwayne_> yeah thats it
<Dwayne_> x server came up
<goldfish> might be the same problem as me after all
<calamari> does it seem toi blink a few times and go away?
<Dwayne_> hmm
<Dwayne_> not sure
<Dwayne_> let me check
<neom> hoary or warty?
<goldfish> neom: me?
<calamari> wait for it to "blink away" a few times, then try to type your username & password
<neom> Dwayne
<calamari> dwayne: it will most likely pop up a blue screen telling you that the x server failed
<goldfish> i got a blue screen
<goldfish> but no errors at all
<goldfish> it just froze
<neom> goldfish did you use apt-get or synaptic?
<goldfish> neom: apt-get
<goldfish> neom: apt-get install eterm
<Dwayne_> well
<Dwayne_> i just rebooted
<Dwayne_> and it didn't give me an error
<Dwayne_> it did when i first formatted
<goldfish> Dwayne_: so can u login?
<Dwayne_> no
<goldfish> k
<Dwayne_> says my username is invalid
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> jeez
<neom> goldfish - get eterm-themes too
<MLimburg> guys, got an issue here .. there seems to be no sound on my setup, but if i turn up the volume to max, i can hear the background noise going up slightly .. so it looks like its installed but something is screwy .. also, when playing a MP3, it *speeds* along, like a 4 minute song is silently played in 20 seconds .. any ideas?
<goldfish> neom: cheers
<mike998> hmmm how do I get firestarter (a program that requires sudo privelidges) to run when I start gnome?
<Jeyrad> hi there dwayne
<Dwayne_> so anyone going to help?
<neom> Dwayne - use "root" for your username, and try your password with that username.
<Jeyrad> why would that work?
<Dwayne_> okie dokie
<MLimburg> never seen a sound error like this before .. got me stumped
<Dwayne_> heh
<neom> Jeyrad - if he typoed somewhere in the install, then if he can at least get in as root he can change *his* accounts username.
<neom> -username +password
<Dwayne_> neom, i type in "root" but when i hit enter
<Dwayne_> it goes to Password:
<Dwayne_> but i cant type
<Dwayne_> i can only hit enter again
<neom> you can type
<neom> You just can't see it.
<neom> Instead of *** it just shows blank.
<Dwayne_> okie dokit
<Dwayne_> brb again
<Jeyrad> rofl
<Dwayne_> okay
<Jeyrad> you didnt know that dwayne?
<Dwayne_> now it says
<goldfish> neom: Do I need to do anything else with eterm now?
<Dwayne_> root@localhost #
<neom> now type
<neom> useradd dwayne
<Dwayne_> hopefully linux is better than windows
<Jeyrad> kde
<goldfish> IT IS
<Jeyrad> xsession
<Jeyrad> xsession start or somthing
<Dwayne_> okay
<Dwayne_> well
<Jeyrad> lol
<Dwayne_> im in my username
<goldfish> xstart
<Dwayne_> now it says dwayn@localhost $
<Jeyrad> yeah
<Jeyrad> xstart
<encryptio> dudes. startx.
<wm_eddie> coven is for a group of vampires?
<Jeyrad> startx?
<Jeyrad> you sure?
<encryptio> startx.
<Jeyrad> ok
<goldfish> lol
<encryptio> i'm sure.
<goldfish> startx
<goldfish> yesah lol
<neom> If his x server won't start at startup, why do you think it will run from command?
<Jeyrad> startx
<Dwayne_> lol
<wm_eddie> Ubuntu 6.x Coveny Vampire
<encryptio> if it runs on that command, then it's a gdm problem.
<Dwayne_> xstart not a valid command :X
<Jeyrad> it might
<Jeyrad> startx dwayne
<encryptio> Dwayne_: startx
<goldfish> STARTX
<Dwayne_> doesn't work
<Jeyrad> damn
<goldfish> right
<goldfish> dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<goldfish> Run that command
<goldfish> You might need to be root
<neom> I'd suggest you run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<bretzel> Hi :-) ...again ... mmm Which file to edit to restore GDM as the display man ? ( I replaced with kdm when installing it and finally changed my mind)
<Jeyrad> you do need to be root to engage xsessions
<Dwayne_> type sudo apt-get -f install?
<neom> I'd do that and see what the output is.
<Jeyrad> i dont think sudo works anymore, isnt it just su
<encryptio> Jeyrad: sudo is for systems with root disabled (ubuntu, osx)
<Jeyrad> oooh
<encryptio> "sudo -s" to get the effect of "su"
<goldfish> sudo does
<goldfish> bloody lag
<neom> :\
<Dwayne_> just gives me 0 upgrades, 0 new installtions
<neom> hm
<neom> odd
<Jeyrad> i had this same problem with debian
<Dwayne_> heh
<Jeyrad> but i fixed it some how, cant remember
<Dwayne_> how is this better than windows? :X
<Jeyrad> iti s
<neom> try this "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Jeyrad> you have to get into xwindows
<Jeyrad> kde or gnome
<bretzel> jeyrad: GNOME is prettier than KDE
<Jeyrad> nooo
<Dwayne_> all 0's
<Jeyrad> kde is much better
<neom> fsk
<mike998> yipes... a kde vs gnome war
<Jeyrad> what? kde is better
<bretzel> Jeyrad: kde is better because of more apps support like KDevelop which I can't live without... k3b, and the like - otherwize, gnome is far better and light
<mike998> Jeyrad: I ain't touching that one with a ten foot barge pole
<u404> where can i get ubuntu linux md5 checksums?
<mike998> you should never discuss: Religion, Politics or Window Manager preferences
<Jeyrad> yeah. KDE is better though :P
<neom> Dwayne_ - sudo apt-get install xserver-common
<bretzel> listen all: I was a hard KDE user before I jumped to Ubuntu - gnome is far more beautyfull than KDE. :-) hahahaha
<randabis> I perfer xfce
<mike998> personally, I have always preferred gnome...
<bretzel> anyway: Which file to edit to restore GDM as the display man ? ( I replaced with kdm when installing it and finally changed my mind)
<Jeyrad> ive always prefered kde, and wish to never go to gnome
<Jeyrad> thats why i dont like FC3
<snowblink> bretzel: /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<mike998> pah... FCx are pretty awful
<neom> Dwayne_ - Did that do anything?
<mike998> i tried 1, 2 and 3 and didn't like any of them
<Jeyrad> exactly
<Dwayne_> hold on
<Jeyrad> it didnt even have my audio drivers
<Jeyrad> puey
<bretzel> snowblink: ok wait I ...sh*&^T I am blind - If could see that file before asking here ;-(
<Dwayne_> neom: told me to put in the CD-Rom
<Dwayne_> so i did
<Dwayne_> installing stuff?
<neom> Should be installing x server.
<Dwayne_> neom: it did
<Dwayne_> now what?
<Jeyrad> startx
<neom> no
<neom> ffs
<neom> stfu
<thully> hi - does anyone know how to tell how long an rsync will take?
<Jeyrad> lol
<Jeyrad> chill out neom
<Dwayne_> that doesn't work
<Dwayne_> lol
<neom> no shit
<Dwayne_> hey
<Dwayne_> dont get pissed at me
<Jeyrad> ooh yeah
<Dwayne_> i'm new to linux
<neom> sudo apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<Jeyrad> youve got to config it to use gnome or kde right?
<neom> He has to get the Xfree86 X server first.
<Jeyrad> yeah
<Jeyrad> good point :P
<mike998> Dwayne_: have you actually done anything with your system yet?
<mike998> like, installed anything, or logged into it?
<Dwayne_> i dunno :X
<Dwayne_> neom, i typed sudo apt-get install xserver ;\
<mike998> okay... let me rephrase that - you did the ubuntu install... and have you logged into your system yet?
<Dwayne_> installed ubuntu, kinda :X
<neom> mike - He installed it but x server is failing.
<Dwayne_> neom, can i just talkt o you in PM?
<mike998> okay - well, it may be a good idea to do a reinstall?
<neom> mike - he also had no username. only root. :s
<mike998> perhaps?>
<Dwayne_> no
<Dwayne_> i had a username
<Dwayne_> but i didn't know it didn't show the ****
<neom> oh
<Dwayne_> neom i'ma chat with you in PM
<goldfish> I had the same problem 4 times, i did 4 installs and no gui.
<neom> oki
<mike998> ya know... nothing is installed... why not just cut your losses and reinstall ?
<mike998> I did it with this laptop...  and now I am up and running
<goldfish> reinstall didnt work for me
<goldfish> dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<goldfish> i had to run that
<mike998> hmmm - interesting
<goldfish> and it got the gui working for me.
<jasonf> why isn't mplayer anywhere in the ubuntu repositories?
<Jeyrad> aaw
<Jeyrad> screw this, im sticking with debian
<neom> Can't you just add the debian repository?
<mike998> jasonf: isn't that in one of the repsoitories that you have to manually add?
<jasonf> no idea
<kox-rox> how can i get mp3 plkug
<kox-rox> plugin for rhythmbox?
<mike998> jasonf: http://ubuntuguide.org/ is the first place I would look if I were you
<mike998> but I personally use xine
<pussfeller> whats the gstreamer thing that has support fro musepack
<e-Jah> kox-rox: ths remark for jasonf by mike998 is available too for you ;)
<kox-rox> xine i dont like... rhythmbox looks a bit like itunes
<mike998> :D
<pepperpot> rhythmbox crashes a lot...
<pussfeller> why would u use xine for music, isnt the playlist support really bad
<randabis> gstreamer0.8-mad
<mike998> eh... actually I use XMMS for my music needs
<Jeyrad> debian roxors my boxors
<randabis> that's for rhythmbox
<pepperpot> ubuntu roxors my debian boxors
<pussfeller> rhythmbox isnt the most stable app in the world, its true
<kox-rox> but i'd really like to use rhythmbox
* pepperpot dist-upgrading sid to hoary
<Jeyrad> debian roxors my ubuntu boxors
<pepperpot> lol
<kox-rox> isnt there any package out ?
<pussfeller> tho, this is the first time its actually started without crashing
<pussfeller> so its getting better
<randabis> ubuntu just r0x :)
<pepperpot> s'all good as long your boxors are roxors
<Jeyrad> its so roxxors it rox my chicken pox
<mike998> your boxors are roxors???
<Jeyrad> o.o
<pussfeller> im going to give my mom the disk and see how she does without help
<mike998> EARTHQUAAAAAAAAAKE!!!
<mike998> pussfeller: my dad is trying ubuntu... no help from me (bit far away for a tech support call
<Jeyrad> what a name. pussfeller
<pussfeller> blame my mom Jeyrad
<pepperpot> Jeyrad: you gotsors chicken pox0rz?
<Jeyrad> no
<Jeyrad> lol
<tgecho> hey, anyone know if anything came of that contest?
<pussfeller> mike998, has he been successful
<mike998> dunno..  Haven't spoken to him in a couple of days... but he did seem to be making VERY good progress - he...
<mike998> he...
<Lutty1> Newb question: how do I setup a internet dialup connection in ubuntu?
<mike998> prefers KDE *sniff*
<pepperpot> hmm, have a chemical brothers song stuck in my head now... "Don't rely on this to get you high"
<pussfeller> i took off her win98 a couple years ago and put slack in and wouldnt take it off
<pussfeller> that didn't make her happy :)
<mike998> sooo... I told him to fire up synaptic and install KDE and select KDE for his session
<mike998> everyone is happy
<pepperpot> pussfeller: what applications did she miss?
<pussfeller> quickbooks mostly
<pepperpot> that an accounting package?
<pussfeller> yeah, way more advanced than gnucash is so far
<pussfeller> and one of the most annoying programs eva, it costs hundreds of dollars, and they nag you to death to buy more features
<pussfeller> but they have an 80% marketshare in personal/small business financial software
* Jeyrad listens to Blink 182- Im lost without you.
<pepperpot> well, if she paid hundreds of dollars for it, she might as well use it
<pussfeller> she finnally got sick of it one day and paid 100$ to have win98 reinstalled
<pepperpot> did she ever try grisbi?
<pepperpot> not sure how that compares with gnucash
<pepperpot> i actually need to set up an accounting system myself
<jasonf> hrm. is anyone else having trouble apt-get update'ing the hoary universe repository?
<pussfeller> heh, so i finally made her get rid of her p2 300 mhz and get a athlo 3200+ emachine, and she says she misses her old computer cause the new one doesnt have a floppy drive
<pepperpot> lol
<pussfeller> pepperpot, for persoanl use, gnucash isnt bad
<pepperpot> pussfeller: does she even use floppies?
<pepperpot> pussfeller: doesn't like udf on cd-rw?
<pussfeller> yes, she wants floppies
<wolf1502> usb floppy drive?
<pepperpot> hmmm, how much do usb floppy drives cost these days?
<mike998> pussfeller: have you tried a usb key?
<mike998> lol
<pussfeller> but I told her to use gmail which can hold more than a floppy
<pepperpot> pussfeller: not good for confidential info though
<pussfeller> i thot about that
<pepperpot> pussfeller: you'd have to teach her gpg :p
<pussfeller> gmail pop has to use ssl
<pepperpot> i don't know
<pepperpot> say, i'm upgrading sid to hoary. Which xserver should I select? I'm using nvidia's glx
<pussfeller> mike998, i should get some usb keys, they will come in handy
<mike998> pussfeller: I had a 32 meg key which really p*ssed me off when it died
<pussfeller> thats like 6 floppies and cooler too
<pussfeller> how can a key die?
<mike998> mind you, i think a 256meg key is about 90cdn
<mike998> pussfeller: crappy key from work fighting with my crappy work laptop... the key died... FATALITY!
<pepperpot> pussfeller: how is gnucash for a small firm?
<pussfeller> i think it would work for a small company
<wasabi__> Is ubuntu's initrd image EVMS ready?
<pussfeller> tho, i found the customer database /invoice interface very annoying and hard to use
<pussfeller> google should make an online money manager
<pussfeller> that  would be worth paying for
<pussfeller> as peachtree is doa, and intuit is just the suckiest evillest company around
<jasonf> BUT WHAT ABOUT MS MONEY!!!!1111ononeononoene
<jasonf> :)
<pepperpot> pussfeller: they should make a free money manager. Pay for it by selling adwords.
<pepperpot> pussfeller: they would know what you could afford and what ads to show you ;p
<jasonf> "It looks like you have extra money,  what would you like to spend it on?"
<pussfeller> yeah that would be a great place to sell financial services :)
<pussfeller> if yer balance is always overdrawn, they advertise debt reduction agencies and loan consolisdaations
<pussfeller> or if you have over 500k they can bombard you with cigar and beamer ads
<pepperpot> lol
<pussfeller> jasonf, have you ever used msmoney? is it any good
<jasonf> pussfeller: meh
<jasonf> pussfeller: I use spreadsheets
<pepperpot> i've used pclaw. It's a piece of crap
<gollum> Whats the make config shit that u can do when u install ubuntu with cd?
<gollum> And it says u can install it later, by typing the command.
<djtansey> has anyone here used ubuntu (hoary) in a virtual machine? i'm trying to test some things from a clean system.
<gollum> Whats the make config shit that u can do when u install ubuntu with cd?
<neom> anyone know where xkill is in ubunatu?
<mike998> neom: gnome has a nice panel applet you can use to kill rogue windows
<neom> tyfound it
<pussfeller> from my past experience  with debian, ubuntu really surprised me
<pussfeller> i never could get past the install with deb
<mike998> gollum: what do you mean>
<pussfeller> but its even easier to use than fedora
<mike998> pussfeller: and the community is great
<pussfeller> yes, the feel is much friendlier
<gollum> mike998: it is a "Update" config script of some kind when u install it allows u to download all new updates automatical, but i didnt, so i need to install them now, but forgot the command.
<Cloudchaser> how would i go about setting up my video driver?
<mike998> this is the first non MS o/s I have kept on my system
<pussfeller> i think the devs need to see how fedora does its fonts tho and copy it
<neom> xmms won't play. it freezes when I try and play a file.
<mike998> gollum: you mean sudo apt-get update?
<gollum> lol no
<gollum> it is a part of the installasion
<mike998> ah  yes
<gollum> its something like makemenu makeconfigmenu
<gollum> or something
<neom> What's another mp3 player apart from xmms?
<mike998> I know what you mean
<gollum> but i can`t find it anywhere.
<mike998> I can't remember the command
<Crane> hello
<pussfeller> mpd, amarok, juk
<pussfeller> mpg123 :)
<gollum> that dont help me very much mike998 ;)
<neom> Was that for me pussfeller?
<pussfeller> juk is actually a very good stable playlist/mp3 player
<pussfeller> yes neom
<mike998> Dwayne_: I've been running Ubuntu for about two months or so
<pussfeller> but xmms has the most format support with the least hassle
<HaloGray> it also supports winamp skins and playlists
<HaloGray> and you can say what you like about winamp, but the skins are sweet :)
<neom> What does status sleeping mean?
<mike998> Dwayne_: okay
<syn-ack> BMP also supports winamp skins.
<pussfeller> for what it does its good
<mike998> neom: awaiting input
<Dreamer3> neom: means those tasks asn't doing anything
<neom> odd
<neom> It's frozen.
<neom> oh well.
<pussfeller> i use mpd unless i wanna play my mpc's
* neom kills the pid and gets juk.
<HaloGray> neom, I get that when my network doesn't respond
<HaloGray> on my wireless
<syn-ack> me uses Rhythmbox for all his mp3/ogg needs
<pussfeller> till i figure out enough c to make mpd play differnt formats
<HaloGray> rhythmbox is pretty good if you dig itunes
<HaloGray> I personally prefer foobar2000 as my media player of choice
<syn-ack> HaloGray: I LOVE iTunes.
<pussfeller> yeah foobar is nice
<HaloGray> is it available on linux?
<HaloGray> or any sort of clone of it?
<neom> pussfeller - I'm using gnome, not kde.
<pussfeller> nah, its written in .net i think
<HaloGray> it's definately not written in .net
<pepperpot> rhytmbox always crashes when indexing my files
<trey3> pussfeller: you mean C#?
<syn-ack> I see that they FINNALLY got rid of that gnome-terminal bug where tabbing while using screen didnt play well.
<HaloGray> I'm not sure what it's written in... but it's not .net
<pussfeller> i think, trey3
<mike998> oh he signed off
<HaloGray> is there some sort of gnome menu editor?
<HaloGray> because... as fun as digging around and hand editing giant config files for each shortcut is...
<mike998> oh here's a question - does anyone know how to make a terminal the root window?
<pussfeller> it was visual something I knew wouldnt port thru wine
<pepperpot> mike998: oooh, interesting
<trey3> pussfeller: .NET is an architechture that involves a CLI (Common Language Interface) ... Mono implements the same thing  :/
<ushooz> HaloGray, to edit menus follow these steps
<mike998> pepperpot: if you check out the screenshots of ubuntuforums.org, there is a fella who has that... I so wanna do that
<pussfeller> it doesnt run in wine tho, at least it didnt for me
<trey3> pussfeller: try with Mono  ;/
<ushooz> HaloGray, click applications go down to run
<HaloGray> ok
<pussfeller> i dont wanna have anything to do with mono from what little i know and understand about it
<ushooz> HaloGray, then type nautilus applications:///
<mike998> pepperpot http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240&page=67&pp=10
<trey3> pussfeller: Mono = .NET for everyone that doesn't use Windows   :/
<syn-ack>      Thermal 1: ok, 129.2 degrees F
<syn-ack> ewps
<mike998> the post from answeris42
<syn-ack> I was trying to COPY
<ushooz> HaloGray, then select what part you want to edit and delete or create a new launcher
<HaloGray> holy crap!
<HaloGray> That's amazingly easier than hand editing configs...
<Crane> lol
<trey3> HaloGray: cept you just learned something useless, cuz applications:/// is gone in 2.10  ;)
<ushooz> HaloGray, that is true. it is gone in 2.10
<HaloGray> ... going to be something better to take its place?
<trey3> HaloGray: supposedly... hopefully... yea
<trey3> HaloGray: still waiting to see it though, and its after freeze  :/
<pepperpot> trey3: so in other words you're saying we better set up all our shortcuts now before it's too late?
<pepperpot> menus*
<goldfish> Is there anything for ubuntu that monitors the temps and stuff and gives techy info like that?
<goldfish> cpu load etc.. ?
<trey3> pepperpot: umm... the menu system changed too... so that won't help either... (vfolders -> gnome-menu)
<pepperpot> oh
<unperson> goldfish, System monitor will tell you about CPU load.
<Crane> uh oh
<unperson> goldfish, Don't think it will do CPU temps.  There is an applet and a full application.
<Crane> My video card is talking to me
<trey3> Crane: whats it saying?
<Crane> LOL
<trey3> goldfish: you mean kinda like gkrellm maybe?
<unperson> Crane, You mean it hasn't been...rendered speechless?
<Crane> It's say "the fan is about to lock up"
<HaloGray> Ok, so the very first thing I tried to add with it was nautilis applications:\\\ and it didn't work :P
<trey3> Crane: well... at least it was nice enough to tell ya  ;P
<goldfish> trey3: emm... new to linux, never heard of gkrellm :) but i'll look it up
<syn-ack> trey3: I want an applet that shows cpu temp that goes in my notifcation tray.
<HaloGray> off I go to find the config file to fix my screw up
<Crane> trey3, LOL
<syn-ack> They dont have one.
<trey3> syn-ack: afaik, nothing like that exists?
<goldfish> yeah i was looking for something like what syn-ack is asking
<trey3> Not for tempreture etc at least... load yes  :/
<syn-ack> trey3: not unless you install gdesklets or gkrell,
<syn-ack> m
<goldfish> Is there a way to make a terminal copy by just highlighting text?
<trey3> syn-ack: neither of those go onto the panel though... so not what you're looking for afaict?
<syn-ack> right
<trey3> goldfish: you can use screen  8)
<goldfish> heh
<syn-ack> All I want is simple little applet that tells me cpu temp.
<trey3> goldfish: else just use the mouse... middle mouse button to paste...
* syn-ack spins Van Halen - I'll Wait
<trey3> syn-ack: file an enhancement of GNOME's bugzilla? Shouldn't even be that hard... but likely won't get into gnome-applets-data till 2.12  :/
<trey3> s/of/on/
<syn-ack> trey3: heh
<syn-ack> more than likely.
<pussfeller> gkrellm is nice for watching multiple boxes
<trey3> syn-ack: well, no, its a new feature... like I said, its after feature freeze...
<trey3> (I think that was the 12 of this month...)
<tsm2004beta> Hello, I was just curious to see if anyone here had successfully installed Counter Strike: Source and HL2 on Ubuntu with Point2Play and Cedega??
<trey3> Uhh... last month...
<syn-ack> trey3: Damn, barely missed it then.
<trey3> tsm2004beta: uhh... Ubuntu doesn't support the use of either... so this is the wrong place to ask, sorry.
<tsm2004beta> trey3, It doesn't hurt to ask, now does it?
<goldfish> tsm2004beta: someone got hl2 working, in gaming section on ubuntuforums
<syn-ack> tsm2004beta: Common sense would tell you that this is not the place to ask though
<goldfish> tsm2004beta: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13566
<randabis> #cedega
<unperson> syn-ack, It ain't hurtin' no one.
<regeya> trey3, I'd argue that he was asking everyone, and quite frankly, if one more person suggests that I can either use my system in the approved way or I need to not ask anyone, I'm suggesting to everyone I know that they never even consider Ubuntu.
* regeya is tired, cranky, and a little sorry he just said that. :-}
<tsm2004beta> goldfish, Thank you very much. I'm sure it will be quite helpful.
<goldfish> I sense sarcasm.
<goldfish> So go fuck yourself.
<tsm2004beta> Or not, whatever. I was thanking you since two others were being dicks about support.
* randabis smacks goldfish 
<randabis> down boy
<goldfish> tsm2004beta: oh right, sorry :)
<goldfish> tsm2004beta: thought you were taking the piss.
<goldfish> My apologies.
<ushooz> wee irc is so much fun with so much love :)
<tsm2004beta> S'alright.
<regeya> well, I'm not the only cranky one!
<regeya> :-D
<trey3> regeya: first question... how many people that you know use Ubuntu?  Second, if you use your system in ways that aren't supported, its on you to support that.
<goldfish> heh
<snarky> hey all, im running hoary and my sound doesnt work :( anyone able to help me?
<Guardiann> hello all
<pussfeller> did it ever work
<Dwayne_> goldfish: when your screen was flickering?
<tsm2004beta> Hello Guardian.
<ushooz> snarky, waiting for stable before I move to it
<Dwayne_> did you type in the username then it flickered?
<tsm2004beta> Guardiann* even, sorry.
<randabis> trey3, featurefreeze is in 5 days according to mdz
<goldfish> Dwayne_: When i tried to log onto ubuntu.
<snarky> ushooz: yeah it worked on warty, actually the sound is the only issue
<Guardiann> hey tsm2004beta how are you
<goldfish> Dwayne_: it flickered then went blank
<pussfeller> is the module loaded
<Dreamer3> snarky: and what is the exactly problem with sound now?
<ushooz> snarky, I look forward to checking it out. Warty I like alot
<goldfish> Dwayne_: Problem not sorted?
<regeya> trey3, firstly, I suggest you go back to my previous statement and then it'll be clear why the question "many people that you know use Ubuntu?" isn't entirely on-topic.  Secondly...duh, I'm assuming that's why people are here, to do stuff with their Ubuntu systems.  Why not give users a chance to help each other use their systems in double-plus-ungood ways?
<tsm2004beta> Guardiann, quite fine, thanks.
<snarky> Dreamer3: uh when i open a sound file in rb for example it says "could not open resource for writing"
<pussfeller> i had to manually load my sound card module and then it worked
<ushooz> snarky, you do fresh install or a dist-upgrade?
<Dreamer3> snarky: can you play sounds as root... sudo mpg123 for example?
<snarky> ushooz: dist-upgrade
<snarky> Dreamer3: lemme try
<unperson> The thing I really love about Linux is the fact that it is a community about empowering users.  Not about officially sanctioned uses for your computers.  If you like that way of thinking, try Windows or Mac OS.
<trey3> regeya: no body has said they can't do such things... no one cares what they do with their system, but its not supported, thus this isn't the place to ask about it... this is all I've said  :/
<regeya> did I miss a channel guideline rule somewhere that only supported activities can be discussed?  Please point me in that direction!
* Dreamer3 understands both sides of the issue being discussed :)
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<snarky> Dreamer3: same error
<pepperpot> unperson: having a guru like Jobs to worship must be comforting
<Dreamer3> snarky: is the module for your sound card loaded?
<regeya> if I, a ubuntu user, cannot ask other ubuntu users in #ubuntu about non-supported activities, please suggest a more appropriate place.  I will go there rather than the official ubuntu headquarters support line.
<bitfoo> does anyone know why the sound crackles on my avi movies :|
<snarky> Dreamer3: i...don't know (im kind of a n00b with this sort of thing)
<randabis> I see no harm in discussing "unsupported" activities, but if there is already a channel devoted to said activity, then I think the discussion should be moved there
* Dreamer3 nods towards randabis 
<snarky> Dreamer3: yes it appears to be loaded
<Dreamer3> randabis: unless it's REALLY ubuntu specific
<randabis> yeah
* regeya raises an eyebrow, asking "WHERE?"
<snarky> Dreamer3: lsmod only lists loaded modules, correct?
<Dreamer3> snarky: yes
<Guardiann> looks like I missed something good
<randabis> regeya, depends on said activity
<snarky> Dreamer3: yeah, its loaded then
<Dreamer3> regeya: #cedega in this example
<regeya> I've seen people called onto the carpet in #ubuntu for asking about software in Universe.
<randabis> now that's a bit ridiculous
<trey3> regeya: see, the thing with cedega etc though... they are either stealing software, or PAID for support... the former is against the law, the latter means they have a better medium for support  :/
<Dreamer3> trey3: ah, now i understand more
<unperson> Well, I think there's a difference between saying, "Oh, you might ask in ___ too" as opposed to "that's not officially supported, so don't ask here."
<pepperpot> trey3: maybe they live somewhere outside of the berne convention? :p
<pussfeller> i have met the first linux user who is concerned about stealing software!
<snarky> Dreamer3: any idea whats wrong?
<cLin> hi
<Dreamer3> snarky: no, what kind of sound carD?
<regeya> trey3, beside the point, and not a reason to tell someone to take it elsewhere.  I can use mpeg2enc to do illegal things.  I can use vim to do illegal things, come to that. ;-)  Politely pointing someone in the right direction would be more helpful ;-)
<cLin> is there something like cleartype on ubuntu?
<snarky> Dreamer3: the worst ever, intel onboard
<Dreamer3> cLin: yes
<trey3> pussfeller: no... many are  :/
<cLin> i just recently switched to linux and chose ubuntu but i need some thigns to make it more....homely
<regeya> pussfeller, if I didn't care about not stealing, I'd probably be using XP right now. ;-)
<snarky> Dreamer3: it worked in warty, and uuusually works
<Dreamer3> snarky: hmmm, and it worked before?
<pepperpot> snarky: is that worse that via?
<HaloGray> cLin, what's up?
<Dreamer3> cLin: under font properties of gnome... it's font smoothing for LCD
<pepperpot> cLin: ubuntu is the most homely distro i have come across.
<pussfeller> we should actually thank MS for making xp harder to copy
<unperson> cLin, I think you mean homey, not homely.
<Dreamer3> snarky: perhaps it's something changed in the kernel?
<regeya> anywho...meh, I got way too worked up over that.  heh.
<cLin> thanks guys
<snarky> pepperpot: i dunno, but when it does work it provides crappy sound and theres no hardware mixing, except ALSA now supports a little bit of software mixing so it makes it better
<Dreamer3> snarky: can you boot an older kernel?
<pussfeller> since it does make you realize just how much you have to pay for that crap
<Xenguy> pepperpot: one person's less is another person's more :p
<snarky> Dreamer3: yeah i can..but i don't think thats the issue
<pepperpot> cLin: get ubuntu-calendar-october or something
<snarky> Dreamer3: rather im pretty sure
<trey3> pussfeller: eh... they failed miserably... I have a cracked copy... I haven't used it since 2002 though  :/
<cLin> i use a nForce3 mobo and geforce 6600 gt, do i need to update my drivers?
<cLin> pep, what is that
<pussfeller> im looking at having my client spend about 800 bucks for office xp and xp pro upgrade on 2 computers
<snarky> Dreamer3: cuz there have been quite a few alsa updates recently (my sound hasn't been working for a while) and i think its a problem with alsa or something in hoary thats not in warty
* regeya doesn't have a copy of XP newer than 98SE, no joke
<regeya> um windows I mean
<randabis> cLin, depends..
<regeya> heh
<regeya> s/XP/Windows/g
<Dreamer3> snarky: well, when did it stop working?
<pepperpot> snarky: true, it's alsa's crappy hardware mixing that made me buy an sblive. They're cheap these days
<randabis> I have 3 oem copies of XP home gathering dust :p
<snarky> Dreamer3: when i switched to hoary eheh
<ushooz> pepperpot, kinda hard with my laptop :)
<Dreamer3> pepperpot: my cs46xx onboard supports hardware mixing :)
<snarky> pepperpot: yeah well its a laptop so i can't do that
<pussfeller> pepperpot, does the mixing work, the 2 sounds at once on sblive?
<crimsun> to be fair, alsa can't do hardware mixing, only hardware can. alsa is software.
<Dreamer3> snarky: well, i dunno then
<ushooz> my onboard ac97 on and intel mobo stinks as well
<pepperpot> pussfeller: yes, without having to deal with dmix
<snarky> Dreamer3: i just thought maybe a dev would be on that could help
* LucidVisions has never had a copy of windows, started getting into computers right away with linux 3 years ago
<regeya> well, randabis, that's precisely what should happen to xp home :-P
<pussfeller> that would be nice to have for once
<cLin> and are there logitech mouse drivers?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i finally gave up on dmix... my boards seems to do hardware mixing :)
<randabis> you could get a usb sound card :p
<pussfeller> so I could use teamspeak and etf
* regeya has a copy of DOS 1.0
<regeya> on floppy no less
<crimsun> Dreamer3: ...not sure why you were messing with dmix in the first place!
<trey3> regeya: floppy 5 1/4  *g*
<Dreamer3> crimsun: well, i didn't know that it did till i was messing around with it
<randabis> regeya, yeah...my sister still uses it on her pc and so does my stepbro, but I've semi converted my sis over to ubuntu
<Dreamer3> crimsun: and 1.0.8 didn't help dmix any
<pepperpot> Dreamer3: i spent many many hours fiddling with dmix when it was in CVS and barely documented before I realized my time would be better spent if I just bought an sblive
<regeya> how is it that I have an 18-year-old copy of King's Quest that still (mostly) works, but floppies from 5 years ago won't work? ;-)
<randabis> seems she doesn't use it too much though
<Dreamer3> pepperpot: i can't buy an sblive for my lappy though
<crimsun> Dreamer3: your symptoms are interesting; I'll have to look into it.
<pepperpot> Dreamer3: right, i know... hm...
<crimsun> snarky: what issues?
* trey3 has a nasty habbit of removing that metal part from floppies  :(
<randabis> creative makes usb sound solutions too :p
<snarky> crimsun: sound not working in hoary, but worked in warty
<Dreamer3> crimsun: well, i might even say it was working, but if so the volume was 0... no way to tell with no sound :)
<pepperpot> Dreamer3: then you either need to use dmix or else do something more high-level
<neom> like.. sudo -s?
<neom> oops
* neom was scrolled up.
<Dreamer3> pepperpot: no, my integreated supports hardware mixing :)
<pepperpot> randabis: exigy seems quite nice
<crimsun> snarky: mixer problem?
<pepperpot> Dreamer3: then you are lucky :)
<snarky> crimsun: not playing any sound..
<randabis> pepperpot, yeah, they make another cheaper one too
<crimsun> snarky: did you paste your lsmod and amixer output onto http://pastebin.ca/ ?
<pepperpot> there are also some nice prosumer level firewire sound cards
<unperson> Anyone aware of an app that has an option to let you know how strong the wireless signal is by beeping?
<crimsun> 1394 sound is not recommended under Linux currently
<snarky> crimsun: no
<Dreamer3> unperson: like a geiger counter?
<trey3> unperson: not by beeping I don't think... but netapplet tells you I think...
<pepperpot> crimsun: I didn't know that... :/
<randabis> lol@geiger counter
<pussfeller> that would be agood sound to port somehow
<trey3> unperson: "Network Monitor" applet...
<snarky> Dreamer3: actually it may be 2.6.10, im reading on the ubuntu bugzilla that another guy that uses the same soundcard doesnt have sound in 2.6.10
<snarky> Dreamer3: i'll reboot and see whats up
<unperson> Dreamer3, Sort of yes, but with beeps rather than clicks.
<Dreamer3> snarky: i said to try the older kernel ;-)
<pussfeller> i copied the wavs out of serious sam and use those for mail notifications and stuff :)
<unperson> trey3, You mean the wireless link monitor, I assume.
<trey3> unperson: nope... because I don't see that  :/
<bitfoo> heh
<bitfoo> my mail notification goes "BEEP BEEP Mail M****** F****!!!"
<trey3> bitfoo: interesting  ;P
<Oscarian> 'lo all
<trey3> Oscarian: hey
<pepperpot> well then, I am going to have to rip some soundbites from "You've Got Mail" and one up you all
<ushooz> Evolution OWA exchange plugin is not very good. It wastes memory like crazy
<Dreamer3> ushooz: maybe it's ms's fault :)
<ushooz> 648 meg use for one process
<regeya> if anyone here knew what sort of frankenstein's monster my ubuntu system was, I'd probably be banned for asking questions. ;-)
<Dreamer3> ushooz: um
<neom> Does anyone know how hard it would be to allow me to pick what software enviornment I wanted to use when I start ubunutu? For example, in drake under the login dialog there was a dropdown with a section between kde/gnome/swordfish/etc etc?
<pepperpot> what's a good mail notification program for mutt users?
<goldfish> bitfoo: how did u get that?
<Dreamer3> ushooz: ok, that's kinda crazy
<ushooz> Dreamer3, nope. this is Evolutions exchange plugin fault
<Oscarian> i just wanted to find out if i can set up 3d with my ati radeon 9200.  i want to play a game i have using cedega, but it's bombing out.
<Dreamer3> ushooz: is this after prolonged use? surely a bug
<trey3> neom: 'custom' at the installer prompt
<ushooz> Dreamer3, no biggie, I will just use OWA via Web until it is resolved :)
<crimsun> neom: install another environment that has a session file, like xfce4 or kde. The session option will appear when gdm is reloaded/restarted.
<neom> really?
<neom> fucking cool
<regeya> askjlgh
* Dreamer3 wonders if irssi supports a word filter
<trey3> neom: yup... well worth cussing  :/
<neom> sorry for teh virgin eyes. :(
<trey3> neom: eh... I've seen 14 yo's in here...
<neom> sry
<pepperpot> cussing bad
<pepperpot> naked people good
<neom> So swearing is bad but p0rn is fine. :D
<bitfoo> goldfish i dunno i just found that wav somewhere :|
* Dreamer3 thinks both are bad... but *shrugs*
<pepperpot> neom: not porn. tasteful nudes
<Dreamer3> i can't force my views on anyone here :)
<neom> I see.
<goldfish> bitfoo: Is there a setting to set the wav?
<goldfish> like for mail notification?
<pepperpot> respectful of people's beauty, inner and outer
<pussfeller> lol taseful nudes
<bitfoo> yes
<bitfoo> its under preferences
<Dreamer3> so
<pepperpot> bitfoo: are you talking about evolution?
<Dreamer3> anyone here come over from debian and enjoying it more?
<pepperpot> Dreamer3: me
<Dreamer3> pepperpot: what's better?
<trey3> Dreamer3: yup...
<goldfish> ah yes, sound events
<bitfoo> oh sorry im talking about thundrebird
<alainm> Dreamer3:yes
<pepperpot> Dreamer3: it's much nicer out of the box
<Dreamer3> pepperpot: ok, that's a given :)
<el_ZaHIa> hi, i'm using warty , what are the repositorys por hoary ? i want to upgrade
<regeya> Dreamer3: Had switched from Gentoo, briefly to Debian Unstable, then to Ubuntu.  Very little work to get it to my frankenstein's-monster setup now. ;-)
<Dreamer3> pepperpot: but if i have a nice debian system setup perfect, why might i want ubunut? :)
<trey3> Dreamer3: More up to date software, without having to play with Experimental... less anal-retentive people  :)
<regeya> hahaha
* Dreamer3 wonders if saying ubuntu is like debian with the gentoo community would be far off
<Dreamer3> my mom's computer is going to be the first to try ubuntu, but it's taking it's time getting here
<pepperpot> Dreamer3: I wouldn't. But my debian setup (sid) was getting really fux0red after many a year. Firefox would not run properly. I tried a fresh install of sarge on a partition and it was so primitive, it would have taken forever to get it up to speed. Ubuntu is like a big headstart.
<Dreamer3> pepperpot: how did you find sarge primitive?
<Dreamer3> pepperpot: are you refering to apps, or just OTB experience/
<trey3> Dreamer3: OTB?
<Dreamer3> trey3: out of the box
<trey3> ohhh
<regeya> pepperpot: same here, sorta; or rather, debian is very much server-oriented, and while it can be whipped into submission, it takes some work.  Nice to have some dedicated devs on the ubuntu project doing that these days. :-)
<pepperpot> Dreamer3: alsa, nvidia glx, growisofs
<Dreamer3> pepperpot: hmmm
<pepperpot> Dreamer3: palm pilot, udev
<unperson> Dreamer3, Wait, you're saying the Ubuntu community is like the Gentoo community?
<pepperpot> Dreamer3: all stuff that i can and have set up on debian, ubuntu saves me several hours doing that
<trey3> pepperpot: most of what you just said just means you didn't hit 'linux26' at the installer prompt  :/
<Dreamer3> unperson: i think so, unless i'm mistaken... gentoo (at least a year ago) was a fun, helpful place where everyone acontributed
<neom> Does anyone know if open office can import qattro pro files?
<jasonf> neom: it cannot
<neom> k
<jasonf> neom: at least not officially
<neom> why?
<Dreamer3> trey3: good point... i always make sure when installed debian to boot the latest kernel :)
<jasonf> neom: there may be some other converter
<pepperpot> trey3: the sarge installer prompt?
<jasonf> neom: because you haven't written it yet
<neom> oh
<trey3> pepperpot: yeah...
<neom> Good reason. :D
<pepperpot> shit...
<trey3> Dreamer3: eh... its usually out of date anyways... usually just upgrade it later as I upgrade to Sid  ;)
<pepperpot> bye
<unperson> Dreamer3, Ah, perhaps.  To me it seems very different.  Ubuntu seems to be more practical, computer as a tool kind of outlook, whereas Gentoo is more computer as hobby (or religion?).
<Dreamer3> trey3: yeah, i always build kernels from source
<pepperpot> actually I was running 2.6.10 from source
<Dreamer3> unperson: yeah, eventually the source downloads and compiling were just too much for me :)
<trey3> Dreamer3: I sooo would... cept my CPU is crap   :/
<Dreamer3> trey3: that's what nice is for ;-)
<trey3> Dreamer3: takes like 2 1/2 - 3 hours to compile a kernel  :/
<unperson> Dreamer3, With Ubuntu it seems like the idea is to make everything easy and "just work" where possible.  Talking to Gentoo people the first thing always seems to be "ok, first you recompile you kernel..."
<Dreamer3> unperson: no, compiling kernel is kind of last, but i know your point :)
<regeya> unperson: considering that the gentoo crows seems to think that portage is near-perfect before reverse-deps handling is ready...
<Dwayne_> okay
<regeya> ...I'd say religion.
<Dwayne_> i get this option
<Dwayne_> "use kernal framebuffer ~ yes or no"
<Dwayne_> what do i pick?
<Dreamer3> Dwayne_: did you read the help?
<pussfeller> portage is the first package manager i used that actually worked
<Dreamer3> Dwayne_: it almost always has useful suggestions
<be80be> doom 3 any 1 tryed it
<Dwayne_> ahh
<steve> can anyone tell me how to hibernate my laptop in linux
<Dwayne_> it said its safe to keep it on :\
<Dreamer3> steve: hibernate or suspend?
<Dreamer3> Dwayne_: then try taht
<regeya> pussfeller, I think they should take a cue from the FreeBSD crowd; have a system that builds, then take something like portupgrade and use that ;-)
<steve> hiberanate
<unperson> I'm not trying to necessarily bash on Gentoo.  It seems like a cool idea, just not for me.
<Dreamer3> Dwayne_: i think the first few kernel building should be experience anyways :)
<Dreamer3> unperson: it got me started... did it for over a year
<Dreamer3> steve: do you already have the hibernate parition setup (ie, from windows util or whateveR)?
<Dreamer3> steve: or you want to do software hibernate?
<regeya> at the time I started using gentoo, it was the most-untainted source of software, other than slack, imho.
<steve> I do beleive so, you tell me how to check and which I would use
<unperson> pussfeller, For me apt has always worked like a dream.
<Dreamer3> steve: software hibernate (not called that IIRC) is experimental
<steve> okay
<steve> how do I check for the partition setup
<Dreamer3> steve: not a bad idea if your laptop supports it in hardware to setup a hibernate partition and use apm or ACPI with the right options
<Dreamer3> steve: did you reparition yourself with linux?
<regeya> plus I had used freebsd, dug the ports concept and went with it.  it hasn't grown significantly since I first started using it, though.  ah, well.
<steve> it was already done from before
<Dreamer3> regeya: you using freebsd you said?
<Dreamer3> steve: so you left it intact?
<regeya> Dreamer3, I have, but long enough ago I can't give you a good opinion.
<steve> yeaph
<regeya> as in, I used it before 5 came out.
<steve> I have a home, swap, and root
<Dreamer3> steve: i don't know, never had to setup hibernate on my laptop
<Dreamer3> steve: apm doesn't take a hibernate option
<Dreamer3> steve: acpi might, but i'm new with that
<deang> Hiya.  Anyone care that the new Live CD didn't jive well with the video card on my Dell Inpsiron 5000e?
<steve> what I really want is to close the lid and have it shut off till I come back and open it
<regeya> Dreamer3, one thing I liked was reverse-dep handling; the ability to take a convenience tool like portupgrade and when, say, libpng did a binary-incompatible change, I coudl rebuild everything that depended on libpng.  that was sweet.  I couldn't justify using freebsd-as-desktop just for that dep handling.
<Dreamer3> regeya: debian you get that for free ;-)
<TheMuso> deang: What video chipset is it?
<pussfeller> yeah gentoo could use a more n00b friendly install
<pussfeller> they hard terrible battles over a gui installer
<TheMuso> deang: Is this the latest Hoary live CD you are talking about/
<Dreamer3> steve: yeah... and what does it do now?
<steve> well, it will turn the screen off, but the computer and battery still go
<syn-ack> pussfeller: Gentoo is not meant for a "n00b"
<Dreamer3> steve: try setting up acpi or apm... my laptop would automatically suspend when i closed the lid with APM
<LucidVisions> pussfeller: vidalinux is a gentoo stage3 install with anaconda as the graphical installer,its great
<steve> sorry, but how will I go about it
<regeya> oh, the anaconda port, pussfeller?  that was a great idea....and LucidVisions just made my next point. :-}
<steve> kind of new to this part
<Dreamer3> steve: i'd look for a apm-how-to or some such, not sure of the ubuntu way
<steve> okay, thanks
<Dreamer3> check the forums? or maybe someone else will pipe up
<pussfeller> wow that anaconda port has come along way
<LinkMasterSab> Blah, when I upgraded to Gaim 1.1.2, it stopped connecting to MSN
<Dwayne_> okay
<Dwayne_> i'm having MAJOR problems
<Dwayne_> i've been trying to get ubuntu to work for 4hrs!
<LinkMasterSab> I asked on #gaim and they couldn't help me either
<Oscarian> is anyone here up up with getting 3d to work with an ati card?
<pussfeller> how do you change nautilus back to the sane way of opening folders
<Dreamer3> LinkMasterSab: sounds like a gaim problem
<LinkMasterSab> pussfeller, what's the sane way? :o
<Dreamer3> LinkMasterSab: go back to the older version
<pussfeller> heh
<Dreamer3> Dwayne_: why?
<LinkMasterSab> Plenty of people have told me they have it working on the new one
<be80be> you have a bad cd ?
<Dreamer3> pussfeller: in gconf somewhere
<LinkMasterSab> How could I regress back?
<Dreamer3> pussfeller: google will know
<Dreamer3> LinkMasterSab: /var/cache/apt i'd say... locating and install an old versoin
<LinkMasterSab> Ah.
<regeya> if this works with kino, I'm sending a sternly-written email to the kino ahtuors...
<regeya> authors, even...
<Dwayne_> dreamet3, i am configuring xserver okay? well i get to Color Depth and i select 24bit, so i hit enter and shell loads at the bottom of the screen
<regeya> as far as I can tell, all that's required to get audio sync working for us ntsc users is to pass -F 4 to mpeg2enc
<Dwayne_> so i gotta do it all over again and it wont let me hit OK on Color Depth
<Dreamer3> Dwayne_: i don't know...
<Dreamer3> Dwayne_: retry and pick something more conserative?
<Dwayne_> ?
<regeya> and that should be an easy addition, and further, people on the kino forums have been trying to figure out what to do to the *audio track* to get it to work right.
<Dreamer3> Dwayne_: is this installing, or what?
<bj_> hi dudes, quick question.
<bj_> when is usplash going to be iimplemented
<Dreamer3> bj_: what's that?
<LinkMasterSab> Dreamer3: Where are the packages that the installation CD installs?
<Dreamer3> LinkMasterSab: i don't know
<bj_> boot splash
<Dreamer3> LinkMasterSab: search for .deb files
<Dreamer3> bj_: you can prolly compile it in yourself
<Dreamer3> bj_: but to answer your first question, no idea
<be80be> how do find out what module eth0 is using?
<bj_> yeah, but usplash is some new jawn the ubuntu devs are working on
<Dreamer3> be80be: i usually lsmod and deduce
<be80be> it dosnt list 1 for eth0
<Dreamer3> be80be: then it must be compiled in
<Dwayne_> yeah yeah
<Dreamer3> be80be: try looking at dmesg output
<Dwayne_> i got it
<Dwayne_> i made it 16bit
<Dwayne_> but my resolution is like 800x600
<Dreamer3> Dwayne_: great
<Dwayne_> and i want it bigger
<Dreamer3> Dwayne_: what video card?
<Dwayne_> onboard ;\
<Dreamer3> Dwayne_: which is what?
<hikaru79> Anyone here have WINE experience?
<hikaru79> I'm running Photoshop under WINE
<hikaru79> But I can't seem to add any text because all of the fonts say that no system font could be found
<Dreamer3> hikaru79: yeah, it played D2 way better than i ever though it would years ago
<Dwayne_> Bullet	Integrated Intel Extreme 3D Graphics
<encryptio> i've got absolutely nothing running under wine
<hikaru79> Even the one one font that IS in the windows/fonts/ directory
<Dreamer3> Dwayne_: don't know
<be80be> powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB what this mean
<be80be> you all quit
<u404> i am installing ubuntu, and now formatting the partitions
<Twiggy> How can I turn on dma to my cdrom drive?  My dvd playback is 00ber choppy
<u404> can any one tell me, what does bootable flag mean?
<crimsun> Twiggy: what device is it?
<d8uv> I just came to say that Ubuntu rules pretty hard
<goldfish> lol
<crimsun> Twiggy: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX (replace X with the appropriate character corresponding to your DVD drive)
<Twiggy> crimsun:  Thanks
<Twiggy> crimsun:  Is that permanent or will I have to do it again after a reboot?
<crimsun> Twiggy: it can be made permanent.
<HaloGray> u404, bootable flag means the partition which will be read as a boot partition
<u404> thanks
<HaloGray> You'd want your primary nix partition to be that, and if you have grub set up you can still use it to choose windows
<jay> Has anybody tried netboot with PXE using the files in netboot.tar.gz?  I get to the installer fine, and it grabs some extra files from my local mirror, but doesn't appear to obtain the required IDE modules (the hard disk can't get accessed).  This happens with hoary and warty for me.
<crimsun> Twiggy: see /etc/hdparm.conf
<Twiggy> crimsun:  thankya
<u404> HaloGray, i have right now w2k on the same HDD, if I turn that bootable flag on  ubuntu partition, will i be able to choose between w2k and ubuntu, when PC is turned on?
<tene> got a bit of a problem installing ubuntu here...
<HaloGray> yeah
<tene> it's freaking out trying to install the locales package
<tene> and the error is about not being able to load locales.
<HaloGray> so long as grub is set up properly... and you can go back and fix anything that goes sour there once you're booted into ubuntu
<u404> and.. what filesystem should i choose?
<goldfish> i heard it doesn't like fat32
<u404> I chose ext3, but as i know nothing about them, i am not sure, if that is the right choice
<HaloGray> the default ext3 with a swap is fine for your first install and if you're the only user
<crimsun> tene: what program is spitting errors, dpkg?
<LeeColleton> How do I browse the files on a bluetooth device?
<tene> crimsun: apt-get
<Dwayne_> ahh
<Dwayne_> i hate ubuntu
<Dwayne_> lol
<Dwayne_> my screen size is 640xblah ;\
<Dwayne_> windows was 1024x784 thingy ;\
<crimsun> tene: please paste a snippet of the errors onto http://pastebin.ca
<jay> Dwayne_: then adjust it
<HaloGray> sounds more like an xwindows issue
<Dwayne_> it wont let me
<crimsun> tene: or #flood
<HaloGray> ubuntu picked my max res by default
<HaloGray> what video card do you have?
<Dwayne_> Intel Extreme 3D Graphics
<jay> Dwayne_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<HaloGray> listen to jay
<Dwayne_> ahh
<Dwayne_> i selected Medium
<Dwayne_> do i select Advance?
<jay> i don't recall
<jay> wouldn't hurt
<goldfish> if i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 now it doesnt ask me anything about resoltion
<goldfish> any reason why that may happen?
<goldfish> it did the first time i ran it
<Dreamer3> goldfish: first time only config?
<goldfish> ah shitebags
<goldfish> Maybe that is it.
<goldfish> Is there anyway I can get back to that?
<farruinn> goldfish: maybe apt-get remove --purge xserver-xfree86 would do it
<dr_willis> Hmm. I got a TV Tuner Card on order. Hauppage 350 - dare i ask how easy this thing will be to setup under Ubuntu? :P
<farruinn> dunno though
<jay> goldfish: what do you want to do?
<goldfish> reconfigure it
<tene> 'kay, pasting to #flood
<jay> goldfish: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ?
<farruinn> goldfish: or if you just edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<HaloGray> dr_willis: I have that card... it was a bitch to get working in Windows XD
<be80be> ok I'm on the net ubuntu loaded my eth0 net card debian testing couldnt find it but for the life of me i cant find out what module is loaded ispci dosnt tell dmesg dosnt tell so were do i look now lsmod dosnt say what mod it is and i dont think it is built in because it loaded 1 when i installed ubuntu
<pussfeller> my hauppenpage was autodetected
<pussfeller> at least the modules are loaded
<HaloGray> I haven't a clue how it'd fly on ubuntu
<Dreamer3> be80be: if it's loaded sep, it's a module
<pussfeller> is there something better than xawtv
<dr_willis> HaloGray,  lol. :P easier under linux? i got an Older tv card - that mandrake and suse both saw very well.. but its an old nasty card. Updateing it. and making a new machine.. Looking at useing MythTV or Freevo also.
<ernesto> hello people
<pussfeller> freevo has a nice looking interface for music
<ernesto> I need help with aim
<dr_willis> guess i will find out when the thing gets here.
<be80be> but there is no listing of a mod for eth0 this is a amd 64
<dr_willis> Wanting to be able to record some tv shows.. and perhaps copy them to dvd to watch at work.
<jay> ernesto: you need to clarify.
<linux_galore> ernesto: just us gaim total no brainer
<ernesto> I need to know how I can add my acount
<dr_willis> Or i saw that 'creative' has some sort of mini-media player. :P but that may not be very workable.
<jay> be80be: could try poking around in /proc
<ernesto> to other msn user
<linux_galore> ernesto: aim has nothing to do with msn
<be80be> looked all over ti
<be80be> it
<jay> be80be: remove a module at a time until it stops working? lol
<ernesto> when the other has eliminated me
<Dreamer3> what package is the ubuntu monthly calendar?
<ernesto> pardon me
<ernesto> is Gaim
<mdz> dreamer: ubuntu-calendar
<ernesto> Im taking about Gaim
<HaloGray> hey... is there something like rainlendar available for gnome?
<HaloGray> that'd be kickin rad
<rellik> which package has divx codecs? (for totem, the nautilus thumbail generator thingy)
<Dreamer3> mdz: which category is it in? main, uni, etc?
<mdz> dreamer: main
<goldfish> farruinn: The resoltions in that config file are "1680 x 1050" but the max resolution i can pick in Screen resolution settings is 1400 x 1050, any ideas why this is?
<farruinn> goldfish: probably sync range
<goldfish> farruinn: sorry, newb here, what does that mean
<farruinn> if you have your monitor manual you're in luck
<Dwayne_> well ubuntu is going in the trash
<neom> hm
<goldfish> oh right
<Dreamer3> mdz: if i'm wanting to install on a non-ubunut system should i just get the tar.gzs?
<goldfish> farruinn: im on a laptop
<farruinn> goldfish: oh, not sure that'd be the problem then
<farruinn> I've never configured X on a laptop
<goldfish> ah right
<goldfish> hrmm...
<goldfish> Is there a next resolution up from 1680 x 1050 ?
<goldfish> i may put in a larger one and see what happens
<neom> The kde copy in synaptic has 404s, and so I can't get it. Anyone have any suggestions as to how I might have this fixed?
<Dreamer3> goldfish: umm... this is a laptop LCD?
<goldfish> yeah
<HaloGray> what resolution can the laptop's LCD handle?
<goldfish> well this is 1680 x 1050
<Dreamer3> neom: wait on the servers... apt-get update?
<ernesto> Hey
<regeya> holy moly...I can't believe that no one had posted that to the kino website yet...dang it all, the 'audio sync' problem in exported MPEGs was fixed for me by adding '-F 4' to the command line options for mpeg2enc.  The framerate was wrong.
<Dreamer3> goldfish: i dunno then
<goldfish> Dreamer3: ah right
<neom> what does apt-get update do?
<ernesto> What's up with my question
<farruinn> neom: updates apt's list of available packages
<crimsun> ernesto: could you rephrase, please?
<HaloGray> ernesto... you should be able to add multiple msn accounts to gaim
* Dreamer3 thinks linux tries to hard to be windows
<neom> Is it ok to run on hoary? (it's not going to change it back to warty or anything funky like that?
<Xenguy> omg
<regeya> so if you're trying to use kino for a home movie, and attempt to export to MPEg to burn to DVD, and the audio gets way out of whack, add '-F 4' to the list of options for mpeg2enc (if you're creating NTSC video)
<ernesto> How I can add my msn account to other person account when he has eliminated me
<regeya> uh...sometimes I think that some linux people try too hard to make linux into os x
<ernesto> in gaim
<farruinn> ernesto: you mean y ou want to add your nick to his buddy list?
<Dreamer3> regeya: never used os x
<Xenguy> die
<LinkMasterSab> Dreamer3: Windows is a damned good thing to emulate in a quite a few places
<regeya> as soon as I see a non-screensaver bsod, I'll agree that linux is getting too windows-like. ;-)
<crimsun> ernesto: no idea, have you asked in #gaim ?
<ernesto> no
<LinkMasterSab> And not literally emulate of course, but ... copy.
<Dreamer3> LinkMasterSab: sure, but don't say you're windows until you are :)
* Xenguy sobs...
<ernesto> my account
<ernesto> add me
<regeya> or as soon as running fsck fouls up init, I'll agree.
<Dreamer3> LinkMasterSab: things won't just work until vendors properly support linux
<HaloGray> ernesto... I'd love to help but I'm not understanding the problem
<Zotnix> oh! Screensavers... that reminds me. Screensavers that use your screen as part of it don't work here. They display the default image in the screensaver.
<ernesto> ok
* Dreamer3 shrugs.
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: we don't want to be wind0ze
<Dreamer3> LinkMasterSab: until them (some) linux users live in a second rate world
<ernesto> pardon for my bad english Im a Dominican boy
<Zotnix> Anyway to fix them?
<pussfeller> pussfeller
<HaloGray> are you trying to add somebody elses msn account to your gaim?
<rellik> is there some way to change nautilus to use vlc instead of totem to generate thumbnials for videos?  totem won't do divx
<LinkMasterSab> Dreamer3: Yeah. There's a reason I'm considering moving back to Windows already.
<regeya> Dreamer3, amen
<regeya> amen to vendor support
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: true... but the idea seems (if you want to attract the non-technically included) to become more and more like it
<neom> ernesto - You get lots of canadians going on holiday to the dominican?
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: wind0ze is not that to which we aspire
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: 3d has never worked right on my lapotp... and the hardware acceleration drivers are just coming up to speed years after the hardware was released :)
<ernesto> when a person erase your account of his msn, what you can do for to add your account to his msn
<LinkMasterSab> Calling Microsoft "M$" and calling Windows "Wind0ze" is pretty stupid.
<HaloGray> like... if they were to block you?
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: not a perfect linux world i live in :)
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: We aspire to useable, friendly, free software
<trey3> Xenguy: he's not saying that though... he's saying Windows does some things well... reinventing the wheel for the sake of it is counter-productive...
<HaloGray> LinkMasterSab: I agree. INTERNET EXPLODER LOL
<Xenguy> trey3: free software is not "re-inventing the wheel" -- it's creating something new :-)
<LinkMasterSab> HaloGray: Internet Explorer is pretty bad compared to the opposition now though, you must admit. But it's hardly terrible.
<neom> crossover office scares me.
<regeya> LinkMasterSab, evaluate what your current issues are; in some cases, as a last-ditch resort, there are proprietary solutions available.  Case in point: my main printer is properly supported by Turboprint right now.  As soon as an equivalent Gimp-Print driver is out, I'll use it.  I'm reluctant to help because I've ruined hardware with bad drivers before (my own fault.)
<Dreamer3> i'm saying i think the linux community (particularly "friendly" distros) gives too many people the ide ayou pop in a CD and it "just works" and it's not there yet
<HaloGray> I'm a web developer... don't talk to me about IE not being horrible
<HaloGray> It's horrible...
<pussfeller> heh
<Xenguy> The FOSS angle is lost on you people most of the time, which is dreadful
<neom> And the fact that someone has developed a distro to run ms shit, is annoying.
<Dreamer3> HaloGray: amen :)
<regeya> I remember IE back when it was Mosaic :-P
<trey3> Xenguy: you're wrong... many things in GNOME were taken from other desktops etc... not because they were from that other OS, but because they were the right thing to do.
<Dreamer3> HaloGray: but if it just didn't add those 3 pixels to floats i could forigve most :)
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: huh?
<Kokey> Hey! somebody have a Dell with a BCM modem? there is a driver for this winmodem?
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: exactly, and that is what frustrates me -- it creates the impression that we aspire to windows, which is what first caught my eye about your comments ;-)
<LinkMasterSab> HaloGray: Okay, yeah, never mind, its compliance to standards is something we wouldn't call compliance
<ernesto> what's up
<HaloGray> On a user/browser level it's still pretty bad though...
<HaloGray> On the pure basis that it uses 'zone' security
<farruinn> ernesto: _you_ cannot control _his_ gaim...
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: it just saddens me to see people who don't know anything about linux asking basic questions... because the goal (evidentally) is to make it open to less and less technically skilled, but it's not ready on all hardware
<HaloGray> that whole thing was a terrible idea from the get go
<Dreamer3> the much of the software is far from usable :)
<ernesto> I know that
<pussfeller> i have made alot of money lately off of windows explorers so shh
<Dreamer3> (as defined by usability professionals)
<tuppa> anyone here running the amd64 arch of ubuntu hedgehog?
<HaloGray> it's so easy to hack up 'uhhh, hey IE... I sure am a local file... let me edit everything on the local drive now'
<ernesto> but must be a trick for add your account to his msn
<goldfish> how to update /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<pussfeller> and people not running windows update
* tuppa is after some anecdotes
<goldfish> after u alter it
<HaloGray> and if you look at most of IE's security updates, they've been patching that very thing
<wolf1502> tuppa im running warty 64bit
<farruinn> ernesto: I don't understand what you mean by "add your account to his msn"
<regeya> another proprietary example: once upon a time, back when alsa was someone's wet dream, commercial oss was always a good bet if you had a newish popular soundcard and wanted supported rather than buying a new card (back then, the drivers were actually cheaper than a SB16)
<HaloGray> until the 'zone' security is dropped from IE, I don't see ever recommending it on a secure level
<HaloGray> even if they do get a hold on the active x issues
<ernesto> add you I dont know how say it
<Xenguy> windows is a mess in so many ways - it is just as easy for me to trash it, as it is for you guys to praise it
<LinkMasterSab> HaloGray: Firefox <3
<regeya> proprietary isn't necessarily evil if it's the only current choice and isn't produced by an evil company, imho...and illness kicking in again, clear a path to the bathroom, bbiab
<Dreamer3> HaloGray: XP SP2 is nice
<Xenguy> why you insist on praising windows I really don't understand
<Dreamer3> HaloGray: as nice as IE can get i think :)
<HaloGray> Dreamer3:  I agree
<Xenguy> XP is butt ugly - horrible to look at
<LinkMasterSab> Xenguy: I find more quality software on Windows, it's easier to use, it doesn't tend to piss me off at the moment.
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: then change it
<HaloGray> SP2 had some amazing jumps in IE security
<ernesto> for example when you erase a contact of msn
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: who's praising windows?
<trey3> Xenguy: ok... but windows does some things right... reinventing a good idea usually ends up bad  :/
<HaloGray> but it still has a zone core... and as long as it has that, it's going to be exploited
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: we're trying, but here you are praising it ;-)
<Xenguy> trey3: sure
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: i just know a LOT of my hardware works flawlessly on windows and still doesn't work on linux
<farruinn> ernesto: you want to add him to your buddy list?
<LinkMasterSab> And I disagree, since Windows XP looks good to me.
<pussfeller> thats the thing with ms, they they just wont play nice and they are too powerful and too untrustworthy to be allowed to continure having that much influence over the tech world
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: flawlessly?  Including the viruses, spyware, and inflated cost?
<ernesto> no I want to add me to his buddy lisst
<LinkMasterSab> pussfeller, welcome to fucking capitalism :)
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: give me a break, you must be trolling
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: a lot of that is user education (except for IE)
<farruinn> ernesto: ok, if I understand what you're saying, you cannot do that
<trey3> Dreamer3: I find that hard to believe... XP is 4 years old... enless you mean after you installed 3rd party drivers?
<HaloGray> ernesto, if you add him to your buddy list he'll get a notice that you did and have an option to add you
* Xenguy shakes his head...
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: i ran windows (with firefox) and never had any of those problems
<HaloGray> that's the closest you can get
<ivar> is there a way for a non root user to find the IP associated with eth0 ? ifconfig requires root...
<HaloGray> you can add yourself to somebody elses buddy list though... though any program
<pussfeller> it wont be capitalism that MS uses to keep its market share in the future, i assure you
<LinkMasterSab> Dreamer3: I've been running Ubuntu for a week now.
<LinkMasterSab> And Windows never gave me any real problems.
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: i'm not trolling :) I have a thinkpad, and accelerated video is flakey (but improving every day) sound doesn't survive suspend/resume, no dual-head, etc
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: you're 'dreaming' frankly -- read the experiences of others -- it is a horrible, defenceless OS, completely under attack by crippling malware
<ernesto> there's no matter with that I just want to add me
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: windows works much better when run by technically included...
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: i know a few sys admins who never have those types of problems but i fix windows pcs all the time from regular joes that do
<pussfeller> MS will use IP and the courts to fight FOSS and will rpobably win at least in the usa
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: if yer not connected to the Net, I'm sure wind0ze behaves just fine :P
<trey3> Xenguy: by default... sure... defaults are there to be changed though   :/
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: i think windows is mostly superior in hardware support
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: if i could have all the hardware drivers on linux that'd seal the deal for me
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: but some corps need office, and other windows apps
<LinkMasterSab> Dreamer3: That's generally because manufacturers provide drivers to Windows and not Linux.
<Dreamer3> LinkMasterSab: i know :)
<trey3> Dreamer3: wrong... there are just more 3rd party drivers  :/
<Dreamer3> LinkMasterSab: it's because linux is the minority
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: there are so many problems with windows, that frankly I cannot take you seriously any longer.  Let's concentrate on creating an alternative to that mess, shall we?
<Dreamer3> trey3: huh?
<LinkMasterSab> Yeah.
<LinkMasterSab> It'll remain the minority.
<Dreamer3> trey3: well, right
<LinkMasterSab> You'll never see it rise over Windows unless it becomes easier to use.
<ernesto> now do you understand?
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: sure, i run linux :)  but our customers use windows :)
<pussfeller> yup linkmaster
<LinkMasterSab> Since your average Windows user doesn't know what a command prompt is
<trey3> Dreamer3: like I said... Windows is 4 years old... if you have new hardware... Windows won't support it... Linux supports most hardware out of the box...
<pussfeller> and linux has gotten 100x more user friendly over the last couple years
<LinkMasterSab> It's more like magic to them; they click the internet on, check email, chat with people...
<Dreamer3> trey3: hmmmmmm, perhaps :)
<peloverde> I just migrated to ubuntu today, and despite the rocky install i love it
<Dreamer3> trey3: windows xp supports anything in the last year or two OTB has been my experience
<regeya> pussfeller, indeed
<LinkMasterSab> Linux requires quite some understanding with how things work.
<trey3> Dreamer3: umm... how can it? its a 4 year old OS... :/
<Dreamer3> but i'm not argueing for windows, was only talking about hardware support for non-mainstream stuff (laptops, integrated, fringe, etc)
<Dreamer3> trey3: SP1, SP2
<regeya> LinkMasterSab, the same is true of any OS, if you're installing on your own.
<Dreamer3> trey3: they come on media
* regeya nods in Dreamer3's direction...yep
<LinkMasterSab> regeya: Installing XP takes no intelligence.
<pussfeller> the move to more and more apps being web-based will help linux as well
<trey3> Dreamer3: thats not Windows though...
<LinkMasterSab> You hit OK a few times.
* regeya raises an eyebrow.
<trey3> LinkMasterSab: Installing Ubuntu did?
<Dreamer3> trey3: yeah it is :)
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: anyway, this is a Ubuntu support channel, right?  Why are you on about wind0ze here anyway?
<gobeavs> cuz its a competitor
<Dreamer3> trey3: windows xp OEM w/SP2... :)
<LinkMasterSab> trey3: No, but he said installing Windows did.
<trey3> Dreamer3: its really not... thats driver discs   :/
<gobeavs> its like a windows forum talking about the threat of linux
<u404> i installed ubuntu, rebooted and choosed test apt sources..., but because i can use internet only trough VPN, now the system trys to connect  to security.ubuntu.com several times
<LinkMasterSab> trey3: Or rather, any OS.
<Dreamer3> trey3: it's full install media, i just used it the other day :)
<regeya> LinkMasterSab, are you referring to an off-the-shelf XP on random hardware, or an OEM copy?
<u404> is there a way to cancel this process?
<daniels> guys, offtopic
* Dreamer3 doesn't keep up with off the shelf stuff
<Xenguy> gobeavs: it's off-topic when carried to this extreme
<gobeavs> XP does fine with new hardware
<Dreamer3> buy OEM and a mouse...
<Xenguy> daniels: thank you
<LinkMasterSab> regeya: Take XP or Ubuntu to a machine with "random hardware" and you're much more likely to get XP running
<gobeavs> this isn't OT
<Dreamer3> LinkMasterSab: i agree
<gobeavs> we are talking about hardware compatibility
<Xenguy> gobeavs: of course it is
<Dreamer3> LinkMasterSab: not that it's ubuntu's fault or anything
<farruinn> this discussion is much more suited for #ubuntuforums
<regeya> LinkMasterSab, I've had hardware where Windows installs were hell and mainstream Linux installs required no intervention.  Ubuntu may not have the pretty installer, but I put very little thought into it.
* Dreamer3 tries out the ubuntu wallpapers
<trey3> LinkMasterSab: very wrong... in my experience at least... usually have graphics and sound issues with Windows... no such issues on Linux...
<regeya> I put less thought into installing Ubuntu on this hardware than I did into the last Mac Panther install I did.
<Dreamer3> trey3: all depends on hardware :)
<pussfeller> speaking of that, should i file a bug with warty not being able to auto install my azt2320 soundcard
<LinkMasterSab> trey3: Really? I've had much more trouble with Linux installs with hardware.
<Dreamer3> i think linux has the mainstream coverered really well, but when you get into obscure things that techies dont use it's not so rosey
<pussfeller> or just wait til the next release is out and check
<regeya> LinkMasterSab, it's all very relative. :-)
<Dreamer3> that's why 3d on my savage integrate lappy video has taken years to come about
* LinkMasterSab shrugs.
<farruinn> pussfeller: find out if anyone is having the same problem in hoary
<regeya> Dreamer3 says it well
<daniels> pussfeller: if you want, you can try the Hoary live CD from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com, and see if the problem still occurs there
<pussfeller> thats a good idea
* LinkMasterSab wants to see that Unununium OS develop.
<regeya> also LinkMasterSab it also depends on whether or not your hardware vendors are cooperative on specs or if they're BPHBFHs
<regeya> (Bastard Pointy-Haired-Bosses From Hell)
<hikaru79> Does wine have an IRC chan?
<LinkMasterSab> regeya: Dilbert yay.
<crimsun> pussfeller: does manually modprobing snd-azt2320 work?
<trey3> Dreamer3: not really... I installed Windows on about 300 machines... same machines with Fedora, Ubuntu and SUSE... no issues with the Linux distro's, could expect at least graphics and sound issues on Windows...
<pussfeller> yes, thats waht I had to do
<LinkMasterSab> It's okay though. I'm only 16. I'll live to see much better Linux and slightly better Windows
<meandyou> I am having problem exporting NFS share, here is what I did
<regeya> heh
<meandyou> /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start
<daniels> trey3: dude, please just let the discussion die
<Dreamer3> trey3: well, with windows you might have to find and install the latest graphics/sound drivers :)
<farruinn> pussfeller: isn't there a file you can add that to?
<Dreamer3> trey3: with linux sometimes they aren't available, is my only point :)
<meandyou> portmap start first
<meandyou> exportfs
<trey3> daniels: no offense dude... but I don't see anything more interesting being discussed?
<regeya> or perhaps the discussion could go to a more generic disscusion, or it could continue privmsg
<trey3> Dreamer3: I've yet to see it...
<farruinn> trey3: this is a support channel. #ubuntuforums is a discussion channel
<regeya> now, see there, there's something I'd never even heard of.
<crimsun> farruinn: yes (/etc/modules), but the bug is that it isn't autodetected
<regeya> #ubuntuforums!
<Dreamer3> trey3: ok, on _my_ laptop :) windows had better hardware support ;-)
<Xenguy> BTW, to the Ubuntu developers, I handed off a Warty CD to a friend at work (he's been interested in trying out Linux), and he installed it without a hitch this past weekend.  His comment was "Wow" :-)  He is still trying to figure out how to print form the Ubu to a printer on his mostly windows network, but other than that, it 'just worked' -- thanks a lot for your hard work!  He's really impressed by it :-)
<pussfeller> farruinn, you add that to a file in etc, but I was more thinking of the autodetection in the installation
<farruinn> crimsun: ah, got it
<trey3> farruinn: so is #ubuntu-offtopic ... but there is no one ever in there   :/
<regeya> there should be a channel guideline list, with a list of channels, and it should be the first thing in the /topic
<Zotnix> heh, when I was 16 I was locked into Windows with no alternative at all.
<Dreamer3> whoa
<Zotnix> mother would hate if I ruined the family computer ;)
<Dreamer3> some of these ubuntu wallpapers :)
<LinkMasterSab> Zotnix: I had to install my own HD and buy my own hardware to get it running
<Zotnix> I actually had a nasty habit of taking apart old computers and never putting them back together.
<regeya> there is NO ONE in #ubuntu-offtopic
<meandyou> can anyone help me set up my NFS server under ubuntu
<pussfeller> communication happens spontaneously tho
<LinkMasterSab> Zotnix: I have three cases in my room. Two of them don't work anymore.
<regeya> and #ubuntuforums is hopping
<gobeavs> what is ubuntuforums for anyway>
<gobeavs> ?
<LinkMasterSab> woooo 23 users
<goldfish> gobeavs: disussions
<regeya> well, since #ubuntu is for nothing other than support...
<trey3> regeya: yup... hopping... still yet to see a comment  :/
<Zotnix> So I imagine we should move off topic non-support stuff to Ubuntuforums?
<_slice_> and a discussion of the relative merits of windows/linux/panther etc gets tedious after the first 1000 times
<_slice_> worthy as it is...
<Dreamer3> where can i get the background on the ubuntu homepage?
<Dreamer3> of the login
<dud> heh, if my 200GB drive ext3 wont get defragmented from this, it never will
<dud> moving around, compressing and deleting about 7000 files
<goldfish> Dreamer3: You already have it.
<unperson> Anybody still looking for an app to display CPU temps, you might look at EmiFreq  http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=406
<Dreamer3> goldfish: no, i don't run ubuntu yet :)
<goldfish> Dreamer3: oh right
<goldfish> Dreamer3: it's installed with it
<Dreamer3> goldfish: i just downloaded all the wallpapers and they were a little but riske, but i like the login
<u404> i read, that there is no VPN wizard in Gnome, how can i configure a VPN then?
<Dreamer3> goldfish: well what pacakge is it in? :)
<goldfish> Dreamer3: u get a few logins as standard
<goldfish> emm..
<Dreamer3> goldfish: take one of the login screens and dpkg -S it
<Dreamer3> goldfish: once you find where they are :)
<Dreamer3> maybe it's ubuntu-artwork, but i'd hate to download a large file just to be wrong
<Dreamer3> goldfish: dpkg -L ubuntu-artwork | less
<Dreamer3> goldfish: see if that looks right
<Dreamer3> u404: by hand?
<Dreamer3> u404: by reading a how-to?
<goldfish> Dreamer3: /usr/share/gdm/themes/HumanCircle/HumanCircle.xml ??
<Dreamer3> goldfish: are there png/jpg files as well?
<goldfish> Dreamer3: yes
<u404> Dreamer3, maybe you can give me a link to a how-to?
<Dreamer3> downlaoding it :)
<Dreamer3> u404: try google, i don't know, never tried
<Dreamer3> u404: i use ssh for any sys admin stuff i need to do
<Dreamer3> u404: and rsync via ssh for transferring files
<goldfish> Dreamer3: yeah it's cool
<goldfish> eh..
<goldfish> hrmm...
<goldfish> lol
<bitfoo> how do i tell gstreamer to use something else besides esd :|
<Dreamer3> i may end up putting ubuntu on new pcs and just using the artwork on mine :)
<Dreamer3> of course eventually i'll get tired of that image
<goldfish> art.gnome.org have nice ones
<meandyou> I have added my share in /etc/exports, started portmap and NFS server then issued exportfs but i cant access the share from clients. what am i missing here
<unperson> u404, Did you try looking at ubuntuforums.org?
<Dreamer3> goldfish: i don't run ghome
<Dreamer3> unperson: did'nt think of that :)
<Dreamer3> forms always a good place to look
<Dreamer3> or evne ask there
<Dreamer3> amazing what you can get if you aren't in a hurry
<trey3> bitfoo: Computer > Preferences > Multimedia System Selector <-- thats a gstreamer util afaik...
<trey3> bitfoo: description even says it is  8)
<Dreamer3> meandyou: can you accuess the share locally?
<Dreamer3> meandyou: over nFS?
<bitfoo> trey3, are you in hoary?
<trey3> bitfoo: yes... thats the location in Warty though  :/
<bitfoo> theres only desktop preferences
<bitfoo> not plain preferences in warty
<trey3> bitfoo: eh... that...
<bitfoo> and no multimedia system selector :|
<trey3> bitfoo: It was there when I was using warty... been there since 2.6 afaik
<bitfoo> well i mean i can take a screenshot for ya but it aint there lol
<trey3> bitfoo: 'gstreamer-properties' <-- run that, same thing
<bitfoo> ahh ok
<bitfoo> nice
<crimsun> (confirmed, not a menu item)
<pepperpot> Yay! I've finished upgrading sid to hoary
<pepperpot> works much better now
<Dreamer3> pepperpot: hmmm
<Dreamer3> sarge -> warty or no?
<pepperpot> no, i've never done sarge -> warty
* Dreamer3 tells himself no, he'll wait to install on a free PC
<pepperpot> sid is pretty broken
<zenrox>                                               whos the nivida god
<pepperpot> so hoary is an improvement
<Dreamer3> that's why i've never run sid :)
<pepperpot> zenrox: nvidia is the nvidia god
<trey3> zenrox:                                                      Why are you typing over here?
<zenrox> dont know
<pepperpot> trey3: right justify?
<zenrox> pepperpot,  but nivda ant god when its broke
<zenrox> lol
<Dreamer3> trey3:                                                           no one clued you in?  it's in style
<pepperpot> zenrox: maybe it's an evil god
<zenrox> hehehehhe
<trey3> Dreamer3:                                                                    guess I missed the memo  :(
<zenrox> probly so
<pepperpot> I         like                 fill                 justify,           personally
<zenrox> so whos up to truble shouting nv fx5200 pci
<Dreamer3> oh, got artwork :)
<Dreamer3> now lets go see
<zenrox> brand now card and ubuntu warty wont boot when the card is in the system
<pepperpot> depends. What's the trouble?
<pepperpot> yikes. I have no experience with that, sorry
<zenrox> its ok any one else
<crimsun> zenrox: ask in #nvidia
<Neo_654> zerox will the system post?
<zenrox> Neo_654,  up to "starting hotplug"
<Dreamer3> ok
<zenrox> then locks up
<Dreamer3> that is pretty bright for a background
<Dreamer3> but nice
<zenrox> i assume a kernel panic happens
<Dreamer3> looks like you have to have 24bit color to really appreciate things though...
<zenrox> even warty live cd kernal panics
<u404> unperson, not yet..
<zenrox> tho knoppix uses the card just fine
<Neo_654> zenrox: So your running a mobo that has built in video and then connecting the new card into AGP or PCI?
<zenrox> pci
<Dreamer3> is the ubuntu warty iso any smaller bziped?
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<crimsun> I wasn't aware hotplug had been modified to attend to graphics cards
<Neo_654> zenrox: any other PCI card in?
<zenrox> built in = agp , new card = pci
<zenrox> just a modem
<zenrox> that i dont use
<Neo_654> Never mind that you already answered that.
<trey3> Dreamer3: I'd imagin so...
<unperson> u404, Well, I see some VPN threads on there.  Not sure there's a how-to, though.
<crimsun> is it possible to disable the onboard agp?
<zenrox> crimsun,  no
<zenrox> knoppix dont care tho
<Neo_654> Sounds like a configuration issue since booting off a livecd is doing a default boot.
<zenrox> Neo_654, that for me
<Neo_654> yes
<zenrox> how so
<zenrox> explain
<Dreamer3> is the CD availalbe via rsync anywherE?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: what did you use before ubuntu?
<bitfoo> is there anyway to not use esd :|
<trey3> Dreamer3: he used Debian  ;)
<bitfoo> because i htink it is why all my sound is crappy in movies :|
<Neo_654> zenrox; A liveCD does loads with some default and basic features.  Where you Ubuntu install is installed and all the drivers are set.
<trey3> bitfoo: use raw alsa... and kill esd...
<zenrox> Neo_654,  so the live cd kernel panics casue on allready installed config
<bitfoo> i killed esd
<bitfoo> but it always starts up by itself
<bitfoo> whenever i play a video
<Neo_654> zenrox; No the livecd doesn't cause the kernel panic.
<bitfoo> so there must be some setting in gnome :|
<crimsun> Dreamer3: I still use Debian. In fact, my main machine is Sid+experimental+Hoary with enough chroots and pbuilders to drive one batty.
<trey3> bitfoo: what video player? set it to use alsa also?
<zenrox> Neo_654,  so the live cd kernel panics becasue of allready installed config
<zenrox> thats what i ment
<Dreamer3> crimsun: pbuilder?
<bitfoo> totem and done
<Pierre_> hi all
<bitfoo> but wait
<bitfoo> how do i set gnome to use only alsa
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<bitfoo> all i do before is ps aux | grep esd and then kill that process
<crimsun> Dreamer3: apt-cache show pbuilder :-)
<Neo_654> zenrox; I thought the livecd was knoppix and your installed OS was Ubuntu and the Ubuntu boot was going into panic.
<trey3> bitfoo: totem-xine? you'd need to config it seperately....
<crimsun> bitfoo: set gstreamer-properties to use alsasink, and disable system sound events
<unperson> Ubuntu is basically based off of a snapshot of the Debian unstable repository at a certain time, correct?  Certain packages are then chosen to make a good, integrated system and more extensively tested.  That's the jist, right?
<zenrox> Neo_654,  i assumed my ubuntu install is doing a kernal panic when it frezzes at "starting hotplug"
<crimsun> bitfoo: then configure all the individual sound apps to use alsa directly
<zenrox> Neo_654,  the warty live cd kernel panics at start up
<goldfish> Anyone running on a dell 8600 ?
<Pierre_> what isdn modems work well with ubuntu as my duxbury external is a pain
<zenrox> Neo_654,  knoppix is what i am running right now
<Dreamer3> crimsun: interesting, so it's kinda like debootstrap?
<crimsun> unperson: so to speak
<Neo_654> zenrox: Yes that is what it seems since the video has switched from the onboard to the PCI card.
<Dreamer3> crimsun: except intender only for chroots?
<zenrox> ok Neo_654  now get this hehehe warty is a fresh install
<crimsun> unperson: a mix of sarge and sid (moreso the latter) with syncs and merges
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> after i put the vid card in
<Neo_654> zenrox; so you have no data on the install that you can't loose?
<crimsun> unperson: many ubuntu packages have a full life of their own after merging
<crimsun> Dreamer3: it essentially automates that ordeal, yes
<zenrox> Neo_654,  just one dir i cant louse thats /home and thats a seprate partion im a good boy
<unperson> crimsun, But outside of the ubuntu packages, universe is basically a frozen snapshot of sid, right?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: very effective and highly recommended if you want to build packages
<Dreamer3> crimsun: are you saying al ot of pacages are pulled out and then exclusively maintained by ubuntu?
<Neo_654> zenrox: Did you install the Ubuntu after the install or the PCI card or before?
<jason_> " Detected as eth0 and started working after modules.conf was edited (wlan0 to eth0)" Anyone know what this means I have to do?
<crimsun> unperson: essentially, yes, at UVF.
<Dreamer3> crimsun: hmmm, sid frozen?
<zenrox> Neo_654,  pci card ,format  then install of warty
<Dreamer3> so... multi-verse is what again?
<Neo_654> zenrox: Oh heck...  That has me confused then.
<crimsun> Dreamer3: only packages that are necessary and maintainable are moved from universe to main
<trey3> Dreamer3: multiverse = non-free unsupported
<Dreamer3> trey3: ah
<Dreamer3> crimsun: so... gnome is main?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: yes, since it's the base of Ubuntu
<trey3> Dreamer3: yes
<Dreamer3> ah
<Cindux> :p
<Cindux> wee
<trey3> Dreamer3: all other desktop environments/window managers are in universe...
<Dreamer3> crimsun: is ubunut compiled with different cflags than base debian?
<Cindux> my barebone was shipped to me today :D
<trey3> Dreamer3: yes
<AndyFit1> does xorg work with fglrx in hoary yet  ( for the 9250 )
<Dreamer3> trey3: it the different compared somewhere?
<Dreamer3> trey3: i'd be happy if it was faster than debian
<crimsun> brisgeek: yes, with current Hoary.
<brisgeek> crimsun,  I know they are there..  so they work now ?
<trey3> Dreamer3: it should be... at least load times etc... but no, its not compared anywhere that I know of...
<crimsun> brisgeek: afaik, yes, but I don't use ATI hardware, so I can't confirm.
<brisgeek> crumsun, everytime I tried them in the past I had unfortunate results
<Dreamer3> trey3: why would load times be much faster?
<brisgeek> bummer .  I might wait until someone with a 9250 can confirm
<Dreamer3> crimsun: do you know the difference in cflags?
<Dreamer3> trey3: and only main pacages would even be affected, right?
<Dreamer3> trey3: are the other repositories official debian?
<trey3> Dreamer3: no... all... Ubuntu compiles all Debian packages themselves...
<crimsun> Dreamer3: err...there's a linker tweak iirc, but no major CFLAGS tweaking that I know of
<unperson> crimsun, Ah so universe = sid main, and multiverse = sid non-free?
<Dreamer3> trey3: interesting
<Dreamer3> crimsun: so they're all 386 compiled like debian?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i swore i read something on that somewhere
<sobralense> er.. if I remove the "hotplug" and put everything by hand, I need to load the ext3/reiserfs modules too?  ok, dummy question
<crimsun> sobralense: no, that's in initrd
<crimsun> Dreamer3: you'll need to dig deeper, because I don't know offhand. They may be optimised for 586+.
<trey3> Dreamer3: this is one such difference for example: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=226909
<sobralense> thats because I'm trying to remove some "automatic" things on ubuntu .. and load only what I really need
<Dreamer3> trey3: looking
<Dreamer3> crimsun: yeah, i should just google if my interenet weren't so darn slow
<Dreamer3> trey3: interesting so far
<crimsun> sobralense: removing 'hotplug' will unnecessarily complicate things
<crimsun> sobralense: particularly for removable peripherals
<Glin|Jol> hi all, i am having difficulty with nvidia drivers and ubuntu
<Glin|Jol> whenever i startx, or starat runlevel 5, my x session freezes
<Glin|Jol> no logs or anything
<crimsun> Glin|Jol: Ubuntu, like Debian, doesn't play runlevel games. 2->5 are identical.
<Glin|Jol> ahh
<Glin|Jol> this is my first time trying ubuntu or debian so i am on thin ice heh
<crimsun> Glin|Jol: are you using Warty or Hoary?
<Glin|Jol> warty i believe, the non-beta release
<crimsun> Glin|Jol: ,,cat /etc/issue'' (don't paste here) will give you a clearer picture
<Glin|Jol> i followed the instructions listed here http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<Glin|Jol> crimsun, let me try that
<Glin|Jol> ok seems i am using warty warthog 4.10
<meandyou> sysv-init edit how
<crimsun> meandyou: come again?
<Xenguy> bye
<crimsun> Glin|Jol: when you boot into Warty, does the graphical greeter fail to load and drop you to a console login prompt?
<logical> guten morgen
<meandyou> crimsun, what do you mean
<crimsun> meandyou: I don't understand what you stated. Are you asking for assistance or responding to someone?
<FAST> http://g.myspace.com/00047/61/86/47796816_l.jpg
<sobralense> why I cant remove postfix and stay with anacron?  =/
<meandyou> crimsun, I wont to start NFS service boot time, I need sysv editor under ubuntu
<sobralense> if I install anacron it says that needs exim
<logical> hello, is here someone who speaks german???
<Glin|Jol> crimsun, no, i see the nvidia logo displayed, then the screen just goes haywire after 30 seconds or so
<Glin|Jol> everything freezes up and then my monitor looks all distorted
<crimsun> sobralense: a MTA is normally necessary.
<goldfish> I had X problems with nvidia.
<crimsun> Glin|Jol: which nvidia card?
<Glin|Jol> crimsun, 6600GT
<goldfish> Glin|Jol: can u log on at all? even through a shell?
<goldfish> ah meh
<Glin|Jol> goldfish, not if i want to use the nvidia driver
<Glin|Jol> i can log onto a gui just fine using vesa
<Glin|Jol> but everything dies when i try to use nvidia
<sobralense> crimsun, =( Not for me...
<sobralense> crimsun, I'm trying to remove ... even if broke something.. =P
<goldfish> oh right
<crimsun> sobralense: well...a cron-like program needs to mail output somewhere...
<goldfish> what folder does a usb hard drive get mounted to?
<crimsun> Glin|Jol: can you still switch to a console afterward using ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<Glin|Jol> i thought they were mounted under /mnt/removeable
<Glin|Jol> but that just may be in mandrake
<crimsun> /media for Hoary
<pellywinkle87> crimsun: i have probs with x too, just installed warty 4.10 (my first debian dist) and gdm fails to load
<goldfish> me too x shit itslef
<Glin|Jol> crimsun, is ctrl+alt+f1 similar to ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Glin|Jol> i am not familiar with the ctrl alt f1 command
<goldfish> if u can log into a shell
<goldfish> and run
<crimsun> Glin|Jol: no, ctrl+alt+f* switch between consoles
<goldfish> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<Glin|Jol> o
<goldfish> and set that up
<goldfish> x shud get running
<Glin|Jol> i usually just use ctrl+f*
<crimsun> Glin|Jol: ctrl+alt+backspace kills the X server process
<Glin|Jol> but no, i cant switch between consoles
<Glin|Jol> everything is frozen
<Glin|Jol> crimsun, yeah
<pellywinkle87> what's -plow? (im a noob)
<crimsun> pellywinkle87: nvidia/ati driver?
<crimsun> pellywinkle87: it's a priority indication
<goldfish> pellywinkle87: dunno,  im a newb too :)
<pellywinkle87> nvidia 9250
<goldfish> pellywinkle87: that got x working for me
<pellywinkle87> installed nvidia-glx package
<pellywinkle87> still doesn't work
<crimsun> pellywinkle87: did you execute ,,sudo nvidia-glx-config enable''?
<pellywinkle87> yep
<crimsun> pellywinkle87: could you paste your /var/log/XFree86.0.log on http://pastebin.ca?
<LinkMasterSab> Anyone know of a call alert prog?
<pellywinkle87> will do
<pellywinkle87> not now though
<Glin|Jol> be right back
<unperson> So, I'd really like to use some of the warty backports for a select few packages (e.g. firefox).
<pellywinkle87> gtg, going out
<pellywinkle87> ill fix it later
<unperson> I'm trying to determine if there's a really nice way to grab just a few without grabbing the kitchen sink.
<crimsun> unperson: it's highly recommended that you dist-upgrade to hoary directly if you wish to use the latest packages.
<unperson> Looks like apt-pinning is one way.
<Adrenal> anyone know what the bandwith consumption of a jabber server is like?
<crimsun> unperson: using backports often gets one into a bind because the packages are versioned poorly, so dist-upgrades cause headaches
<pussfeller> it would depend entirely upon how many people wehre using it and how often
<Adrenal> ic
<Adrenal> its all so simple
<pussfeller> you could run an irc server for 20-30 people off cable pretty easily
<pussfeller> probably more
<FAST> is there a shoutcast server software for linux ?
<crimsun> FAST: certainly, though I highly recommend icecast2 instead.
<FAST> okie doke
<unperson> crimsun, Yeah, but generally I don't care about using the latest versions.  I'd rather few downloads and more stability.  There are only one or two apps I want the most current versions of, like firefox.
<crimsun> takes a bit of configuring, but once you do that once, it's pretty much go.
<crimsun> unperson: all right, but do keep in mind the backports'-broken-versioning caveat if you plan to dist-upgrade to hoary.
<unperson> Even for firefox I don't need bleeding edge, but I would like 1.0.
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> me too
<Adrenal> backports, just uninstall when u upgrade
<crimsun> [to be fair, hoary has been quite stable despite its development moniker - unless you use amd64] 
<unperson> But if I add the backports repository apt will try to upgrade all packages present in the backports unless I use pinning, correct?
<Glin|Jol> can someone that uses an nvidia graphics carc send me a copy of their XF86-4 config file please?
<Glin|Jol> *card
<crimsun> unperson: essentially.
<Adrenal> unperson: theorictically
<crimsun> Glin|Jol: http://sh.nu/~crimsun/XF86Config-4
<shushi2005> Where is the rc.local file?
<crimsun> shushi2005: Ubuntu, like Debian, does not use rc.local
<unperson> I guess there's also the issue of not getting security patches.
<crimsun> shushi2005: what are you attempting to accomplish?
<shushi2005> I need some drivers to be loaded at bootup, along with some commands.
<crimsun> shushi2005: drivers->kernel modules?
<shushi2005> They are to configure a usb wireless adapter.
<shushi2005> crimsun, what do you mean?
<crimsun> shushi2005: define "drivers"
<crimsun> shushi2005: are they kernel modules?
<Glin|Jol> crimsun, can you use the "nvidia" drivers with your setup or no? i noticed that you are using nv instead
<shushi2005> crimsun, prism2_usb
<crimsun> Glin|Jol: I used 'nv' with XFree86 on that machine.
<crimsun> shushi2005: place it in /etc/modules if you need to manually specify it
<shushi2005> crimsun, do you think they would load at startup?
<crimsun> shushi2005: as for commands, I recommend reading the update-rc.d man page
<shushi2005> crimsun, ok
<jasonf> crimsun: what's that command to send a message to all terminals from root? tell?
<crimsun> shushi2005: hotplug should handle that. Check the supported hardware (search the wiki).
<shushi2005> k
<crimsun> jasonf: wall(1)
<Glin|Jol> urg
<Glin|Jol> this nvidia thing is really annoying
<syn-ack> you know how much I get that, Glin|Jol?
<Glin|Jol> its probrably the most often voiced complaint heh
<Glin|Jol> but any insight or tips on how to get the nvidia module working with ubuntu would be appreciated :>
<crimsun> Glin|Jol: could you keep a ssh session open and copy /var/log/XFree86.0.log after a failed graphical startup attempt?
<crimsun> or rather, open a ssh session after...
<Glin|Jol> crimsun, i dont think so
<Glin|Jol> everything freezes and i am not too sure if an ssh session would be able to start
<crimsun> Glin|Jol: do you have a spare computer from which you could attempt to log in via ssh?
<Glin|Jol> crimsun, nope :<
<tuxJr_14> hi
<Dreamer3> Glin|Jol: your nvidia doesn't work?
<crimsun> Glin|Jol: ok, does it boot normally if it doesn't attempt to start X Windows?
* Dreamer3 has a gx440 card and just had to compile kernel modules when they were released, otherwise worked
<Glin|Jol> Dreamer3, nope, when i try to load the nvidia module my x session freezes
<Dreamer3> Glin|Jol: you mean the startup freezes?
<Glin|Jol> crimsun, yes everything boots fine when i dont boot into x
<Glin|Jol> Dreamer3, exactly
<Glin|Jol> when i see the nvidia logo everything freezes
<Dreamer3> Glin|Jol: can you startx?
<Glin|Jol> err dunno
<jdahlin> It seems that lyx is not installable on hoary: lyx-common: Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.4-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<Glin|Jol> how would i get ubunto to not start the x session at bootup?
<jdahlin> or am I just doing something completely stupid?
<Dreamer3> jdahlin: yeah, it requires an older phython
<crimsun> jdahlin: no, you're fine.
<crimsun> jdahlin: it just needs debian/control:Build-Depends bumped, among other things.
* Dreamer3 wishes he'd gotten tino buildling debian packages
<Dreamer3> oh well
<crimsun> I'll generate a diff and submit it to MOTU
<Dreamer3> i know nothing
<Glin|Jol> Dreamer3, how do i get ubunto to not boot into x?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: is there anywhere to rsync the CDs from the net?
<Dreamer3> Glin|Jol: i don't know
<Glin|Jol> i cant seem to figure it out, i dont know how to start at run level 3
<Glin|Jol> urg
<crimsun> Glin|Jol: sudo mv /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/init.d/_gdm
<Glin|Jol> isnce there is no runlevel 3
<Dreamer3> crimsun: that would work :)
<crimsun> jdahlin: thanks for bringing that up.
<syn-ack> Yes there is.
<Dreamer3> i think this ISO is going to be corrupt when i get it
<Dreamer3> and i'd hate to start from scratch
<syn-ack> Glin|Jol, you dont know inittab, do you?
<Glin|Jol> syn-ack, cant say i do
<jdahlin> crimsun: no problem. should I file a bug in bugzilla?
<syn-ack> Glin|Jol, Lesson 1) man inittab
<crimsun> jdahlin: that's probably the most effective way to bring attention to it; please note me the bug number so I can attach a diff.
<syn-ack> crimsun, How goes?
<gobeavs> whenever I try to play an mp3 in XMMS, it always freezes...any ideas? I have MAD installed...
<jdahlin> crimsun: but lyx is only in universe right?
<crimsun> jdahlin: right.
<crimsun> syn-ack: not bad, yourself?
<jdahlin> crimsun: I don't think it should be added to bugzilla then
* jdahlin rebuilds lyx
<gobeavs> in fact, whenever I try to play any file in XMMS
<syn-ack> Crimsun: Enjoying the new bug fixes in Gnome. :)
* Dreamer3 wonders if anyone here plays freeciv
<syn-ack> not too bad.
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: you a ubuntu user?
<_slice_> gobeavs: maybe run in from a console and see if you get any useful information
<_slice_> in = it
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: do i know you from #linuxhelp or no?
<syn-ack> Dreamer3, yes.
<syn-ack> to both
* Dreamer3 nods.
<Glin|Jol> syn-ack, would i just change this entry id:2:initdefault: to id:3:initdefault: ?
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: you loving it?
<syn-ack> Glin|Jol, yes.
<Glin|Jol> or am i totally misunderstanding the man page
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: did you come from Debian?
<syn-ack> Dreamer3, and Redhat and Gentoo.
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: i've been reading it should be faster than debian, but not sure
<syn-ack> oh, and CorelLinux back in the day.
<Glin|Jol> gonna try this
<Glin|Jol> be right back
<FAST> wooo  installed icecast.... time to figure out how to set the config file proper
<syn-ack> Dreamer3, I have a P4 2.4 with 768 M RAM, everything is fast.
<gobeavs> illl try it slice
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: ah
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: must be nice
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: i got the ram, just not the processor
<syn-ack> dreamer, Its a laptop too, and it is. ;)
* syn-ack hugs Compaq.
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: laptop? what?
<Dreamer3> yuck
<gobeavs> slice: nothing....its still technically running fine, it just doesn't play and doesn't respond
* Dreamer3 hugs old p3/900/512mb/20g thinkpad
<gobeavs> rhythm box won't play anything either, but at least it comes up with an error message
<syn-ack> dreamer, I have a Compaq Presario 2535 QV
<_slice_> gobeavs: what msg ?
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: i dunno that that is :)
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: bout like me sayging i have a T22 :)
<syn-ack> gobeavs, I have the latest and it works fine for me...
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: oh, but you already told me sorta
<syn-ack> I know what that is
<Dreamer3> so n/m
* Dreamer3 yawns
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: then you are smart :)
* Dreamer3 beats his head against the wall that is dial-up
<syn-ack>  RX bytes:1307082494 (1.2 GiB) <--- all over WiFi, baybee
<gobeavs> "could not open source for writing"
<gobeavs> "could not pause playback"
<gobeavs> thats in rhythm box
<_slice_> do you have permissions for the relevant files/dirs maybe?
<gobeavs> ya
<crimsun> gobeavs: warty? hoary?
<gobeavs> warty
<gobeavs> KDE
<syn-ack> warty? really?
<syn-ack> Thats a bit odd.
<crimsun> gobeavs: err...is artsd running? pgrep artsd
<_slice_> artsd ?
<gobeavs> in the console? pgrep artsd?
<crimsun> gobeavs: yes, or in a Konsole
<gobeavs> it says 4292
<crimsun> pkill artsd
<crimsun> pgrep esd
<gobeavs> nothing for esd
<crimsun> gobeavs: do you normally use kde?
<gobeavs> uh....sort of...switched yesterday
<gobeavs> don't know if it worked beforehand though
<_slice_> gstreamer-properties select esd maybe or maybe try selecting alsa or arts
<[^OsAmA^] > alguien habla espaol ?
<heliolith> someone please refresh my memory which is the shell command to list processor info?
<_slice_> see what happens
<crimsun> gobeavs: if you normally use kde, then there are two steps: you want to select alsasink for output in gstreamer-properties
<_slice_> maybe the KDE install pu arts in a config and there's a conflict
<crimsun> gobeavs: and you want to shorten the idle timeout period for arts in kde's control panel
<gobeavs> ok
<_slice_> artsd still has that idle problem ?
<_slice_> wow
<gobeavs> in gstreamer-properties
<gobeavs> when I switch output to alsasink
<gobeavs> ALSA
<gobeavs> and test
<gobeavs> there is an error
<lj> i need help
<[^OsAmA^] > nadie habla espaol ?
<burnboy> anyone ever used Ubuntu as a router?
<crimsun> [^OsAmA^] : #ubuntu-es?
<[^OsAmA^] > ok
<lj> i cant install yahoo messanger
<gobeavs> I think maybe I should reboot....could it be that too many things are trying to access the sound at one time?
<crimsun> lj: are you set on using yahoo's linux client, or have you considered (or are aware of) gaim's yahoo plugin?
<goldfish> yahoo is for teh gheys
<lj> yes
<crimsun> goldfish: choice is golden.
<gobeavs> im rebooting, thanks for trying
<goldfish> crimsun: heh
<goldfish> Sorry :)
<crimsun> goldfish: no need, hang on
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> gobeavs: no need, hang on
<gobeavs> oh
<gobeavs> ok
<crimsun> what error do you get?
<gobeavs> just a sec
<gobeavs> lemme produce again
* syn-ack rips some CDs
<gobeavs> when I select Test: "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'"
<lj> it say's i need a package installed but i cant find the package\
<gobeavs> and in the console it says /dev/dsp: device or resource is busy
<crimsun> gobeavs: pgrep artsd
<gobeavs> can't connect to aRts soundserver
<crimsun> gobeavs: pgrep esd
<gobeavs> wait, cancel that last one
<gobeavs> ok
<gobeavs> nothing for esd
<syn-ack> Is esd running, by chance?
<syn-ack> nm
<syn-ack> I was late on the draw
<gobeavs> if it plays in Kaboodle, it is fine
<lj> the file name is libssl0.9.6
<gobeavs> but not in XMMS or rhthymbox
<gobeavs> and I want something a little better than kaboodle....:D
<syn-ack> Are the plugins in the applications set correctly?
<gobeavs> I used apt
<gobeavs> so they should be configured right
<gobeavs> I have the MAD plugin for XMMS
<lj> i only got the file called libssl0.9.7
<syn-ack> gobeavs, No, that doesnt mean a thing
<gobeavs> syn-ack: ok
<lj> please help
<syn-ack> gobeavs, Do you have the OUTPUT plugins in the apps setup correctly?
<gobeavs> I don't know
<gobeavs> lemme check XMMS
<syn-ack> Then check
<lj> can anyone help
<crimsun> lj: sudo aptitude install libssl0.9.6
<lj> whats that
<crimsun> lj: it's a command you execute.
<lj> ok ill try
<gobeavs> well, now at least I get a "failed to open audio output: ALSA 1.2.10 output plugin" error
<gobeavs> and in gstreamer-properties it is set for output as ALSA
<crimsun> lj: you need the 'universe' repository enabled.
<crimsun> gobeavs: for xmms?
<gobeavs> ya
<gobeavs> should I put input as ALSA also?
<gobeavs> or does it matter>?
<gobeavs> in gstreamer-properties
<crimsun> gobeavs: ok, let's start from square one. ,,cat /proc/asound/modules''
<syn-ack> Crimsun: Thats what Im thinking....
<gobeavs> 0 snd_intel8x0
<lj> got ererors
<syn-ack> hrm
<crimsun> gobeavs: ok, now ,,lsmod|grep ^snd_pcm_oss''
<gobeavs> I get a prompt
<gobeavs> ">"
<lj> how do i do that
<crimsun> lj: (don't paste here, summarise) apt-cache policy libssl0.9.6
<crimsun> gobeavs: (leave out ,, and '')
<lj> i didnt
<gobeavs> ok
<gobeavs> nothing then
<crimsun> gobeavs: excellent. ,,sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss''
<gobeavs> wait
<gobeavs> sorry
<gobeavs> snd_pcm_oss 48168 0
<Anubis> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<Anubis> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<gobeavs> had it typed wrong
<crimsun> Anubis: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Anubis> all of my compiles end with this
<lj> it says unable to locate pacage
<syn-ack> crim: funny that it didnt install by default.
<crimsun> lj: do you have universe enabled?
<lj> how do i do that
<syn-ack> lj, Dude, I think you need to check out the website
<syn-ack> like do a LOT a reading.
<lj> ive never uesed code befor this i just got on the internet
<syn-ack> lj, especially the wiki
<crimsun> lj: Computer>System Configuration>Synaptic Package Manager
<crimsun> lj: Settings>Repositories
<crimsun> lj: place a check mark in the line that reads ... warty ... main restricted universe
<lj> do i type it in
<crimsun> lj: (the line that begins with deb ... main restricted universe)
<crimsun> (not deb-src)
<syn-ack> lj, www.ubuntulinux.org would be a good start.
<crimsun> lj: then click OK, and Reload
<lj> im at the site now what do i do
<syn-ack> lj, I will find the howto. its very nice.
<lj> \ok
<crimsun> lj: then you may search for 'libssl0.9.6'
<pepperpot> I just upgraded from sid to hoary and am installing ubuntu linux-image-2.6.10-2-k7. I'm getting a message about initrd and lilo. How do I get my system to adopt the ubuntu behaviour of using grub and auto-detecting other OSes?
<Anubis> No package 'libgift' found
<Anubis> ./configure --prefix /usr/lib
<Anubis> does not work
<Anubis> is my syntax wrong?
<crimsun> pepperpot: there's a message that pops up when you attempt to install/upgrade linux-image-*; it tells you what line to insert into what file.
<lj> it says command not found
<crimsun> Anubis: warty or hoary?
<Anubis> warty
<gobeavs> lj: what did you type in?
<lj> deb main restricted universe
<syn-ack> lj http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto/view?searchterm=Synaptic
<gobeavs> ah, thx syn-ack :D
<crimsun> Anubis: is the universe repo enabled? You need the 'libgift-dev' package.
<gobeavs> that will help
<gobeavs> they should just enable them by default...
<pepperpot> crimsun: it says to insert a line into lilo.conf, but doesn't ubuntu use grub?
<Anubis> universe is enabled
<crimsun> lj: you don't need to type anything in, just check the line I told you
<Anubis> and multiverse
<syn-ack> Though, very rarely do I use Synaptic myself.
<lj> what line is that
<pepperpot> crimsun: it also says to instert a line in /etc/kernel-img.conf
<gobeavs> I like it...although sometimes I just use apt-get for some old-schooling
<crimsun> lj: it's the 3rd line that begins "deb ..."
<gobeavs> lj: in settings>repositories
<gobeavs> in synaptic
<crimsun> lj: if you scroll over to the right using the bottom scrollbar, you'll see it has "...universe" at the end
<lj> i dont understand
<syn-ack> I dont use it often, if at all.
<crimsun> pepperpot: indeed, Ubuntu uses GRUB. Are you actually using GRUB, though?
<crimsun> lj: there are check boxes on the left hand side
<FAST> anyone wanna help me with this?      ryan@zeus:~ $ icecast -c /usr/local/etc/icecast.xml  ......  FATAL: could not open error logging (/var/log/icecast/error.log): Permission den ied
<crimsun> lj: do you see them?
<pepperpot> crimsun: I don't know. I've never hand-configured a grub file. Doesn't ubuntu generate grub automatically?
<Anubis> crimsun, SWEET!
<pepperpot> pepperpot: the installation cd detects other OSes and adds them to the grub
<crimsun> FAST: err, why /usr/local/etc/icecast.xml? Did you compile icecast2 locally? Why not use the Ubuntu package?
<FAST> dammit..... there's a package?       yeah i compiled it ... :\
<crimsun> FAST: yes, in warty/universe.
<FAST> guh.  ill do that, thanks
<crimsun> FAST: apt-cache search foo and apt-cache policy foo are indispensable tools
<lj> i reloaded synaptic and it downloaded some stuff but not the file im looking for
<crimsun> lj: did you place a check mark in the box I told you?
<crimsun> lj: and then click OK?
<lj> what box again
<crimsun> lj: Settings>Repositories
<lj> ok
<crimsun> lj: third deb line
<crimsun> lj: finished?
<lj> its not there
<crimsun> what isn't there?
<Anubis> configure: error: Can't find Python.h! You will need the python development package
<Anubis>               to successfully compile gDesklets.
<lj> ony all is ther
<crimsun> Anubis: why not use gdesklets from universe?
<crimsun> Anubis: (python-dev)
<pepperpot> what package is it that automatically configures grub?
<lj> i dont have that program
<Anubis> crimsun, it runs crappy here
<crimsun> lj: "ony all is ther?"
<Anubis> it uses the old displays
<lj> yes
<crimsun> lj: I have no idea what you typed.
<Anubis> and the weather displays don't work for me
<crimsun> Anubis: then install 'python-dev' and go at it.
<lj> and i checked anf the package is not there either
<crimsun> lj: did you search for "libssl0.9.6" ?
<lj> does not exist
<crimsun> lj: you must be doing something odd...
<lj> i just updated it too
<crimsun> lj: close Synaptic, open a Terminal, and type: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<lj> ok
<lj> do you mean root terminal
<crimsun> either one will do
<lj> ok now what
<lj> ok now what
<crimsun> scroll down to the line that reads: # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<crimsun> erase the '#'
<lj> ok
<crimsun> press ctrl+x
<crimsun> save the file
<lj> as what
<crimsun> as the filename it defaults to
<NanoTek> KiKoo!!
<crimsun> (press enter)
<NanoTek> /sys
<lj> it said cancelled
<crimsun> lj: you have to save it
<FAST> dammit.
<crimsun> lj: press ctrl+o after you've made the change
<crimsun> (then enter)
<lj> what do you want me to call the file thats what it asked for
<AndyFitz> crumsun,  nope  xorg-driver-fglrx still doesnt work..   all good I'm on xfree86-driver-fglrx again :P
<FAST> ryan@zeus:~ $ icecast -c /etc/icecast2/icecast.xml ... I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/etc/icecast2/icecast.xml" ... FATAL: error parsing config file (/etc/icecast2/icecast.xml) ... XML config parsing error
<Anubis> configure: error: Library requirements (glib-2.0 gdk-pixbuf-2.0 gtk+-2.0 pygtk-2.0 >= 2.4.0)
<crimsun> lj: it comes up with a filename by default
<Anubis>  pygtk-2.0
<Anubis> ??
<Anubis> not in the sorces?
<lj> well it didnt this time
<crimsun> Anubis: sudo apt-get build-dep gdesklets
<crimsun> lj: the name of the file is the one you typed in
<Anubis> whats that do?
<crimsun> Anubis: it installs all the packages needed to build gdesklets.
<lj> ok it worked now what
<crimsun> lj: sudo aptitude update
<lj> type that in
<crimsun> (yes)
<lj> ok
<rose> hello everyone - a question about booting the warty CD to have a look
<lj> now what
<crimsun> now: sudo aptitude install libssl0.9.6
<lj> it worked now what
<Anubis> configure: error: Library requirements (pygtk-2.0 >= 2.4.0 gtk+-2.0 librsvg-2.0) not met;
<Anubis>  pygtk-2.0
<Anubis> its not availible
<lj> is that all i have to do
<crimsun> lj: yes.
<lj> thank you byby
<crimsun> Anubis: you need python2.4 packages.
<rose> can anyone please tell me how to boot the warty CD - do I just restart withe CD insitu?
<gobeavs> no more suggestions for poor gobeavs and his poor music?
<crimsun> rose: yes.
<gobeavs> rose: yes
<rose> okay thanks crimsun and gobeavs
<crimsun> np
<gobeavs> np
<gobeavs> well, in XMMS now it says I need an ALSA output plugin
<lj> i still have a problem
* syn-ack spins Iron Maiden - Be Quick Or Be Dead
<crimsun> gobeavs: so in Preferences, tell it to use the ALSA output plugin
<gobeavs> I did
<crimsun> lj: ...which is?
<lj> this
<lj> electing previously deselected package ymessenger.
<lj> (Reading database ... 61455 files and directories currently installed.)
<lj> Unpacking ymessenger (from ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb) ...
<lj> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ymessenger:
<lj>  ymessenger depends on libssl0.9.6; however:
<lj>   Package libssl0.9.6 is not installed.
<lj> dpkg: error processing ymessenger (--install):
<lj>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<lj> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lj>  ymessenger
<gobeavs> w00t
<gobeavs> I think
<lj> root@70-97-144-179:/home/lj #
<crimsun> lj: didn't you say you installed libssl0.9.6?
<gobeavs> ok...now it thinks its playing
<lj> thats what it said ill show you
<gobeavs> but it really isnt
<gobeavs> no sound, but it says its playing
<gobeavs> thats a start :D
<syn-ack> gobeavs, stop the player.
<lj> root@70-97-144-179:/home/lj # sudo aptitude install libssl0.9.6
<lj> Reading Package Lists... Done
<lj> Building Dependency Tree
<lj> Reading extended state information
<lj> Initializing package states... Done
<lj> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<lj> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<lj> root@70-97-144-179:/home/lj # apt-cache policy libssl0.9.6
<lj> W: Unable to locate package libssl0.9.6
<crimsun> gobeavs: make sure all the mixer sliders are unmuted and are at a fairly normal level
<lj> root@70-97-144-179:/home/lj # settings>repositories
<lj> bash: settings: command not found
<gobeavs> ok
<lj> root@70-97-144-179:/home/lj # deb main restricted universe
<lj> bash: deb: command not found
<lj> root@70-97-144-179:/home/lj # sudo nano
<lj> root@70-97-144-179:/home/lj # sudo aptitued update
<lj> sudo: aptitued: command not found
<crimsun> lj: please kill the paste.
<lj> root@70-97-144-179:/home/lj # sudo aptitude update
<lj> Reading Package Lists... Done
<_slice_> thank you
<syn-ack> gobeavs, try this and tell me if you hear the voice of god: " cat /dev/urandom/ > /dev/dsp
<Anubis> not much fun staying in Warty
<lj> Building Dependency Tree
<lj> Reading extended state information
<lj> Initializing package states... Done
<lj> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main Packages
<lj> Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main Release [102B] 
<lj> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages
<_slice_> lj
<lj> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Release
<lj> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/restricted Packages
<_slice_> stop it !
<lj> Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/restricted Release [108B] 
<syn-ack> he cant
<lj> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main Sources
<lj> Get:3 http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main Release [104B] 
<lj> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/restricted Sources
<lj> Get:4 http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/restricted Release [110B] 
<lj> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Packages
<syn-ack> he doesnt notice it, he will have to /part
<lj> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Release
<crimsun> (just let him finish flooding. I'm going to get a drink in the meantime)
<lj> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Sources
<lj> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Release
<lj> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Sources
<_slice_> heh
<lj> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Release
<lj> Fetched 424B in 0s (570B/s)
<lj> Reading Package Lists... Done
<lj> Building Dependency Tree
<lj> Reading extended state information
<lj> Initializing package states... Do
<lj> ok
<Anubis> omg
<lj> ya
<vIkSiT> wow
<syn-ack> gobeavs, did you get my last?
<_slice_> lj: you get with trouts for doing that :)
<vIkSiT> you can install ubuntu thru a CHAT-bot?!
<_slice_> hit
<vIkSiT> :)
<lj> ok
<lj> how
<_slice_> lj: because people lose their conversation
<lj> sorry
<_slice_> as it scrolls away up the screen
<syn-ack> gobeavs: again, did you get my last?
<lj> ive never done this before
<gobeavs> syn-ack: no
<gobeavs> sorry
<lj> cant someone hack in my computer and fix it
<vIkSiT> A deb newbie question - can i update a base ubuntu install through another debian-based distros package files?
<syn-ack> lj, word of the wise, dont EVER paste moer than 3 lines at a time.
<_slice_> lj: lol
<gobeavs> now I only have mono for KDE also...
<syn-ack> gobeavs, try this and tell me if you hear the voice of god: " cat /dev/urandom/ > /dev/dsp
<vIkSiT> lj, whats the trouble really?
<syn-ack> with out the '
<lj> i cant install yahoo messenger
<crimsun> vIkSiT: highly unrecommended if you mean to add external repos to ubuntu's base install
<vIkSiT> lol
<_slice_> lol syn-ack
<crimsun> lj: the problem is that you never added the universe repo.
<_slice_> gobeavs: turn the vol down a bit first
<_slice_> hehe
<syn-ack> lj, Dont install That crap Yahoo! messanger.
<gobeavs> syn-ack: no
<syn-ack> gobeavs, you get any error?
<vIkSiT> crimsun, "external repos"?
* vIkSiT has just switched from FC..
<_slice_> doesn't gaim do yahoo's protocol ?
<Anubis> how long has warty been out?
<lj> it says im missing this package and its not on my computer
<syn-ack> it does.
<vIkSiT> _slice_, sure it does
<crimsun> lj: here, type this _exactly_: echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<_slice_> kewlio
<lj> yahoo's for my mom
<gobeavs> syn-ack: no
<crimsun> vIkSiT: what do you mean by "update a base ubuntu install through another debian-based distros package files?"
<gobeavs> just keeps running
<syn-ack> gobeavs, try this  sudo lsmod | grep snd
<gobeavs> no audio
<crimsun> Anubis: since mid-October 2004
<heliolith> what's the command for processor INfo in the Terminal??
<crimsun> heliolith: more /proc/cpuinfo
<gobeavs> syn-ack: what about it?
<gobeavs> rather long and complicated
<syn-ack> gobeavs, are the modules there?
<gobeavs> it lists some
<gobeavs> ya
<heliolith> more /proc/cpuinfo
<vIkSiT> crimsun, well, I want to get into deb. I'm sure the ubuntu CD doesn't have all the tools which I keep experimenting with. I also have a debian distribution on a dvd with some 6k packages..
<_slice_> Anubis: the 4.10 refers to Oct 04... 5.04 to...
<heliolith> thanks crimsun
<syn-ack>  /msg them to me, gobeavs
<vIkSiT> Wondering if i could use the dvd to install stuff onto an existin ubuntu distro?
<crimsun> vIkSiT: please don't add external repos. Those packages are built against packages available in the Debian repos, not in Ubuntu's repos.
<lj> how do i get the strait line
<crimsun> lj: the what?
<vIkSiT> Ah, ok.
<crimsun> lj: I just told you the _exact_ command to highlight and paste ino the Terminal...
<crimsun> into^
<lj> ok
<syn-ack> gobeavs, now do this dpkg -l | grep alsa
<vIkSiT> crimsun, in effect, I should use packages built specifically for Ubuntu..
<vIkSiT> only..
<syn-ack> gobeavs, and paste those to me too
<crimsun> vIkSiT: yes, that's the cleanest solution if you're new to Ubuntu (and/or Debian) and wish to avoid headaches.
<lj> it wont let me copy drag or past it
<vIkSiT> Hmm. My only problem is that I don't have a  fast enough, or constant net connection
<lj> ill be back
<crimsun> lj: highlight/select with the left mouse button (or your primary one)
<crimsun> lj: paste with the middle (or both left and right if you have a 2-button mouse)
<vIkSiT> crimsun, so what *major disadvantage comes out of mixing and matching the 2 repos?
<gobeavs> sent through /msg
<crimsun> vIkSiT: upgrade headaches, dependency hellishness, etc.
<vIkSiT> anything which can be fixed manually? Am new to deb/ubuntu, but not to Linux in general
<vIkSiT> crimsun, Hmm..
<crimsun> vIkSiT: feel free to try it if you feel the need to burn yourself.
<vIkSiT> lol
<_slice_> better to go with the source
<crimsun> (it _can_ be done, but Ubuntu does not support it, and you should be quite experienced to handle the issues)
<vIkSiT> yeah, its just that a dvd with 6k of packages.. REALLY tempting :)
<vIkSiT> dependency problems shouldn't really be an issue really. I once installed kde 3.2 by hand, resolving deps!
<vIkSiT> <scratch one of the 2 really's>
<crimsun> most things can be fixed manually; the real issue is whether you ask in #ubuntu for help resolving those issues.
<crimsun> be aware that if you mix repos, you are running an unsupported config, and people may not be able to assist you.
<vIkSiT> Ah, hadn't thought of it that way
<lj> im back
<lj> had to roll a cigeret for mom
<crimsun> lj: please scroll up for instructions.
<vIkSiT> crimsun, Apart from the automated installation of Ubuntu, as compared to the 3 stage process which deb offers.. any significant advantages I'd gain by not going for deb directly?
<lj> it only copys url
<crimsun> vIkSiT: a well-integrated, GNOME-based, desktop-oriented Linux distribution.
<crimsun> vIkSiT: 18 months of support for each stable release
<vIkSiT> well, I use fluxbox primarily. Will have to hack around anyway :)
<SirFred> Good morning.
<vIkSiT> Ah.
<vIkSiT> Hullo SirFred
<crimsun> vIkSiT: a meaningful community
<SirFred> My hoary has lost the cool X icons
<SirFred> Now, my mouse pointer is black, the busy icon is the old clock,...
<lj> it gives me a list of menu's and non say copy
<lj> i just wish somone can hack
<SirFred> Perhaps they have been moved to another package not installed on my box?
<vIkSiT> lj, you should hack yourself..
<vIkSiT> best way
<crimsun> lj: select with the left button, paste with the right button
<crimsun> (assuming you're right-handed)
<crimsun> lj: err, paste with the middle
<lj> i dont now how to hack
<vIkSiT> or shift+ins even
<goldfish> lj, run apache, a version with known exploits and someone will be able to root you
<SirFred> Another question.
<SirFred> When I try to install ubuntu-desktop, I see some english packages.
<vIkSiT> hehe, or better still.. run sshd and give him a key-pass combo
<lj> were do i find that program
<SirFred> I mean, things like: openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-gb, myspell-en-gb,...
<_slice_> lol
<SirFred> But I want an Spanish localized computer.
<lj> were is apachi
<SirFred> Is there any way to change this behaviour?
<vIkSiT> lj, er.. that was just a joke. forget it
<lj> ok
<lj> i would of ran it to
<crimsun> SirFred: just install openoffice.org-l10n-es
<crimsun> SirFred: and additional, relevant -es packages
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> sorry lj i was messing
<SirFred> Or perhaps language-support-es
<SirFred> It seems an interesting metapackage. Lets see what is there inside
<crimsun> SirFred: certainly.
<vIkSiT> oh espanol.. es?
<crimsun> sleep, work in a couple hours.
<ideafix> this is a trools distro isnt it ?
<SirFred> vIkSiT: Yes.
<vIkSiT> right..
<lj> i will give you my ip numer if someone would just hack my computer
<lj> so i can fix the stuff
<vIkSiT> lj, what DO you want done?
<ideafix> how do you hide your ip ?
<vIkSiT> afaik, you want to get gaim running?
<SirFred> It seems that language-support-es ubuntu-desktop and language-pack-es will meet my needs.
<lj> my computer wont install yahoo messanger for my mom
<goldfish> ideafix: use a bouncer
<vIkSiT> lj, google: gaim yahoo howto
<ideafix> whats that ?
<goldfish> emm..
<goldfish> proxy bouncer or something
<lj> it says im missing a package and i cant find this package
<ideafix> are you using one ?
<goldfish> nope
<goldfish> I am logged on from a college server.
<goldfish> I know ppl that use one.
<goldfish> google for proxy bouncer
<goldfish> maybe, i dont really know much about them
<ironwolf> how do I change the name/volume name of /dev/sda1 in ubuntu?
<goldfish> lj: We can see your ip already.
<lj> can you help me fix this problem
<ideafix> goldfish: you are leet
<goldfish> ideafix: i am not leet
<goldfish> not at all :)
<ideafix> yes you are
<lj> or can you hack
<goldfish> lj: no
<goldfish> i cant hack
<lj> mr goldfish
<ideafix> your ip isnt showning
<goldfish> his ip is in his login ident
<goldfish> nothing leet about that
<lj> do you know any one that can hack
<goldfish> yes
<ideafix> your leeter than me
<lj> is he on
<goldfish> no
<goldfish> it's one thing to hack
<lj> dam*
<goldfish> he would have to root your machine
<goldfish> which is a different story
<lj> ok
<lj> teach me obi wan
<goldfish> lj: k do me a favour
<ideafix> my mouse isnt working
<goldfish> buy a book :)
<lj> ya whats up
<goldfish> lj: open a terminal and type
<gobeavs> YAY! I figured out my sound issue...thanks to everyone that helped
<goldfish> lj: sudo apt-get install xmms
<lj> ok
<ideafix> this is a distro for trools
<lj> it said could not get lock
<ideafix> goldfish: what distro are you using ?
<goldfish> ubuntu
<SirFred> xmms? Have you tried beep-media-player?
<SirFred> It's the xmms evolution with gtk2 widgets.
<lj> thats what im using
<SirFred> lj: You need to make it as root.
<goldfish> SirFred: I was just testing was his apt-get set up correctly.
<lj> how
<SirFred> goldfish: Oh, I understand.
<goldfish> lj: did it ask u for your root password?
<SirFred> lj: With sudo.
<goldfish> when u typed that command?
<lj> no
<goldfish> ok
<goldfish> type sudo su -
<SirFred> lj: Do you have your package manager running?
<goldfish> ideafix: my ip is not showing coz im behind a server
<lj> no
<lj> sorry yes
<SirFred> lj: So, that's the reason
<lj> close out
<SirFred> It locks the package database.
<lj> ok
<lj> i closed out
<goldfish> lj: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<goldfish> lj: read that
<goldfish> have u done that already?
<lj> no
<goldfish> right, do that.
<goldfish> Your apt-get is not set up.
<goldfish> and then that apt-get command should work for you.
<ideafix> goldfish: how do you bounce ?
<goldfish> well, i am ssh'd to a server in college
<goldfish> I am not connecting to irc direct from my computer.
<ideafix> why not ?
<ideafix> you got something to hide ?
<goldfish> well, like i have a shell account with a society in college
<goldfish> so i use that
<goldfish> for stuff
<lj> im sorry but it keeps telling me bad command
<FAST> so is there a place to get themes for metacity?
<lj> or cammand not found
<goldfish> ideafix: nothing to hide no.
<ideafix> so why are you hiding ?
<ideafix> ...
<rubenv> FAST: art.gnome.org
<goldfish> I'm not :)
<goldfish> lj: What command did u enter?
<goldfish> ideafix: do u have shell accounts anywhere?
<ideafix> yes you just said your connected thru you school network
<goldfish> yeah
<goldfish> It's handier that way.
<goldfish> I use my shell account from there.
<ideafix> so you are hiding behind it
<goldfish> not really
<lj>  PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
<lj> /usr/bin/apt-get update
<lj> /usr/bin/apt-get -y upgrade
<ideafix> why arent you directly connected ?
<goldfish> ideafix: I can give you my ip if you want :)
<lj> ok
<goldfish> Because I am only new to linux.
<goldfish> I'm used to ssh'ing to that server
<goldfish> and using it
<lj> but what do i do with it
<ideafix> sounds like hiding to me
<lj> i mean the ip
<goldfish> lj: are u following the directions from the link?
<goldfish> emm.. nothing, i was talking to ideafix.
<gsuveg> re
<lj> yes
<goldfish> right
<syn-ack> crimsun, gave up, eh? ;)
<kengur> hi
<syn-ack> seb128, How goes it?
<goldfish> lj: Did you type 'sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup' ?
<FAST> rubenv, is there a place i shoudl store the .gz's  for gnome themes?
<seb128> syn-ack: fine, thanks
<ideafix> it seems i have to go to colege to get my ip hided
<kengur> i got python program error which says " unknown locale: en_RU:en_GB:en_US:en" should i add en_RU to /usr/share/locale/locale.aliases?
<lj> yes but it says tri cp helo
<goldfish> ideafix: not hiding, i have nothing to hide, I'm not running many services anyway so even if i was connected directly it be hard to hack me
<lj> help
<goldfish> well
<syn-ack> seb128, Again, Thanks for fixing the Rythmbox bug I submitted last week.
<goldfish> ideafix: i also can't get any viruses onto my computer from irc
<ideafix> every one gots stuff to hide
<goldfish> ideafix: which i cud if i was directly connected
<seb128> syn-ack: you're welcome :)
<syn-ack> Rhythmbox, that is.
<CastleSoft> ne1 installed mono from svn on the latest dev release of Ubuntu ?? About to try and would like to know if its easy or full of problems.. THANKS
<ideafix> you can get virus from irc ?
<goldfish> ideafix: yes
<goldfish> ideafix: :)
<ideafix> how come ?
<goldfish> ideafix: ppl can send u file
<goldfish> *files
<goldfish> worms and stuff
<lj> hello does any one  on ths chat site know how to hack
<ideafix> only if you acept and run the files
<lj> ok
<goldfish> ideafix: Don't try to send me files.
<ideafix> i all ready tryed
<rose> hi - I run WinXP and am trying to boot warty - have tried restarting with the CD insitu but jsut keeps booting windows - do I need to do something else?
<ideafix> it was a PDF
<goldfish> ideafix: I know.
<ideafix> i dont think there any virus in it
<kengur> rose: check boot sequence in you BIOS
<goldfish> there's not
<syn-ack> Smoke break
<goldfish> ideafix: It would have to be an executable file.
<lj> go into bios and change your boot
<lj> so cd runes fist
<ideafix> but theres no virus for linux
<goldfish> lj: People can't just hack you, and they don't chat about it publicly really.
<rose> kengur - it's a while since I fiddled with these things and never on this computer which I have only had for a year - instructions please
<lj> oh ok
<ideafix> if they do its to deny it
<ideafix> lol
<goldfish> ideafix: well, yeah, but im only using linux 2 days
<ideafix> whats with this version stuff ?
<kengur> rose: boot, press whaever keys it says to access BIOS (usually ESC or DEL or F<whatever>) get to BOOT SEQUENCE screeen, make sure CD/DVD comes before HDD
<goldfish> im seeing what client you are using
<ideafix> just found a new button to press ?
<goldfish> ideafix: yeah
<rose> I sem to recall on old computer presing one of the F keys to look at the bios (while booting)
<ideafix> leave it alone its getin boring
<goldfish> ideafix: And it sounds like you know more than you are letting on.
<Neo_654> did his mother pull the plug on his computer?
<ideafix> what about ?
<ideafix> mr noob
<rose> thanks kengur will do - seems odd though as music CDs play by just putting into place
<goldfish> ideafix: I am a n00b, yes.
<ideafix> lol
<goldfish> ideafix: But you don't seem to be.
<larsrohdin> Hi! im using fluxbox, what filemanager should i use?
<FAST> do the themes *.gz's go into the   themes:/// directory?
<ideafix> strange because every one calls me noob
<FAST> from art.gnome.org
<goldfish> ideafix: okies.
<kengur> rose: it doesn't have anything to do with boot sequence
<ideafix> im the noob but you are the one sshing
<ideafix> odd !
<goldfish> emm...
<ideafix> im the leet one but you are the one sshing ... odd!
<goldfish> Wtf are you on about?
<goldfish> I'm not leet.
<goldfish> It is a crime to ssh?
<ideafix> i would be doing it too if i could
<goldfish> u can
<larsrohdin> give it a break guys... lets all be friends!
<goldfish> Indeed, ideafix has issues.
<goldfish> Or else, he is homosexual.
<apokryphos> Hey Everyone. Will installing most .deb packages work on Ubuntu?
<Neo_654> I think the two of them just need to get a room.
<ideafix> everybody get together .. try to love one another RIGHT NOW !
<goldfish> I think i'll go for an ignore command.
<larsrohdin> Neo_654, i was just going to suggest that...=)
<larsrohdin> now, does anyone know a good filemanager for fluxbox?
<Neo_654> larsrohdin, Sorry but I couldn't resist.
<ideafix> Neo_654: is 654 your room number ?
<ideafix> you could be a little more mystirouse about it
<apokryphos> Anyone?
<ideafix> goldfish: so tell me how can i irc thru ssh ?
<goldfish> jesus
<ideafix> christ
<goldfish> just shut up please
<goldfish> you know how to
<paelscrit> theplateau
<goldfish> Stop pretending you are a n00b.
<ideafix> i dont come to irc to hush
<larsrohdin> is rox a good filemanager for fluxbox?
<goldfish> Well, what do you come on for then ideafix ?
<ideafix> educate my self
<goldfish> Well, k.
<Neo_654> larsrohdin, I think it would be just personal opinion.
<goldfish> Buy a shell account.
<goldfish> ssh to it
<goldfish> run irssi
<larsrohdin> Neo_654, any other suggestions?
<goldfish> or an irc client
<goldfish> there you go
<ideafix> im using linux because its free
<larsrohdin> i don't know that many filemanagers...
<ideafix> now you tell me i have to buy something ?
<goldfish> ideafix: yes if u want to use someome elses server
<Neo_654> larsrohdin: Not from me.  I don't use it so I can't give an opinion on it.
<goldfish> ideafix: well, if u want an account on someone elses server
<St_Anger308> can anyone tell me if ubuntu has a disk defrag program :-/
<Tomcat_> Why should it need one? :o
<ideafix> so you have to pay for privacy ?
<goldfish> ideafix: no
<ideafix> it seems like it or else you have to be leet
<goldfish> ideafix: anyway, why do you want to hide your ip?
<ideafix> like being in colege
<St_Anger308> dam computer going slower than on windows
<goldfish> ideafix: being in college doesn't make you leet.
<ideafix> the same reason you do
<goldfish> i dont hide it
<goldfish> u can get my ip
<ideafix> i dont wnat it
<goldfish> just whois my ident
<goldfish> well then , what's all this about then?
<ideafix> its about privacy
<goldfish> I see.
<goldfish> #privacy tbh
<goldfish> they'll help you
<ideafix> tbh ?
<goldfish> to b ehonest
<goldfish> *be honest
<ideafix> bop
<ideafix> do you know what bop means ?
<spiral> hi
<goldfish> because of privacy?
<goldfish> british or portuguese?
<ideafix> aree you portuguese ?
<goldfish> ideafix: Yes. As are you.
<ideafix> what do you want to know were i come from ?
<goldfish> I don't.
<ideafix> well every one knows that now
<goldfish> Knows what?
<ideafix> didnt i told you i like privacy ?
<goldfish> well don't use irc.
<goldfish> And no I'm not from Portugal.
<ideafix> you use it and im not telling everyone wich country your from
<goldfish> they know
<ideafix> i think thats fall short of descrimination
<goldfish> ~goldfish@carbon.redbrick.dcu.ie
<goldfish> dont need a mastermind to work out where i am from
<ideafix> i dont care were you from why should you care were im from ?!
<goldfish> I noticed your ident ends in .pt.
<goldfish> Which is portugal, that's all.
<goldfish> Actually I am stalking you.
<ideafix> your ident tells me nothing about you
<goldfish> It tells you what country my connection is coming from.
<larsrohdin> how can i change wallpaper i fluxbox?
<apokryphos> Why is Ubuntu lacking basic packages for compiling?
<vIkSiT|bbiaw> larsrohdin, see #fluxbox topic
<vIkSiT|bbiaw> use fbsetbg or xsri
<apokryphos> /lib/cpp is failing sanity check. Thought kernel-headers needed to be installed, but by the looks of it -- they already are.
<larsrohdin> vIkSiT|bbiaw, fbsetbg a command or a file?
<vIkSiT|bbiaw> its an app..
<ideafix> goldfish: i dont give flying f*** were you come from
<goldfish> ideafix: I know.
<goldfish> ideafix: Just leave it man.
<larsrohdin> vIkSiT|bbiaw, but how do i run it then?
<vIkSiT|bbiaw> larsrohdin, as i said, topic in #fluxbox has a link to the tutorial. This is probably the most asked question for fb..
<larsrohdin> #fluxbox?
<goldfish> larsrohdin: the channel #fluxxbox
<socketbind> howdy
<larsrohdin> aha... ok im no good at this irc business=) how do i join that?
<ideafix> goldfish: your using ubuntu ?
<goldfish> larsrohdin: /join #fluxxbox
<goldfish> shud work
<goldfish> ideafix: yes
<ideafix> so thats why your hiding behind ssh
<socketbind> i'm love to tune my machine, if I replace the kernel image with linux-image-686 will it improve performance?
<larsrohdin> where to type? here?
<apokryphos> yes
<goldfish> larsrohdin: emm.. i've never used xchat, but that should work
<lj> yahoo says i need this file how do i install it GtkHTML
<larsrohdin> ok, thanks alot guys...
<ideafix> goldfish: you are usin irrsi ?
<goldfish> ideafix: no, i use ssh from windows too
<goldfish> ideafix: yep
<ideafix> thats leet
<goldfish> em.. not really.
<goldfish> It's the only way I can use my shell account from windows.
<ideafix> so your not using ubuntu ?
<goldfish> ideafix: I am yes.
<lj> so can anyone help me install GtkHTML
<ideafix> are using unbuntu and windows ?
<lj> unbuntu
<seb128> lj: install libgtkhtml3.6-15
<goldfish> ideafix: yeah, as i said i am only new to linux, i installed ubuntu 2 days ago. i dual boot
<ideafix> irrsi works on windows too ?
<goldfish> no
<pawel> is hoary the official and stable release?
<apokryphos> no
<apokryphos> Warty. Hoary is still in developement.
<goldfish> ideafix: That is why I have to ssh to a unix shell.
<lj> didnt work
<goldfish> i could use mirc but i hate it.
<pawel> apokryphos: I just don't know which one to try.
<ideafix> sounds like too much trouble for someone thats has nothing to hide
<goldfish> ideafix: rofl
<lj> says too few arguments
<apokryphos> pawel: Depends on your needs. If you essentially need a fully stable system, without any possibility of a crash (for some reason or other), then go for Warty for the time-being. Hoary seems to be really quite stable to me, even though it's in developement. I haven't had any problems yet.
<goldfish> ideafix: Not really, how else am i supposed to use my shell account from unix?
<copilot> can anyone recommend a good ftp server w/gui?
<Neo_654> lj; did you type sudo apt-get install libgtkhtml3.6-15
<lj> how can i run window program on linux
<ideafix> dont use do it like everybody and connect from windows
<copilot> I'm used to bpftp in windows if that makes a diff.
<lj> no
<apokryphos> pawel: Also depends on whether you use Gnome/KDE. On Warty, it's a little dated with only KDE 3.2.
<Neo_654> lj; and why not?
<goldfish> ideafix: What would I have to hide?
<ideafix> how the hell should i know
<pawel> apokryphos: is hoary *very* unstable? it's not a production machine, it's my personal laptop. I've got some knowledge, but like to use of the box, when it's my box or in other words out of the package.
<ideafix> thats why your hiding it
<_slice_> pawel: try them both :)
<pawel> will do.
<pawel> I'm torrenting warty.
<pawel> and finishing partitioning.
<_slice_> groovy
<ideafix> warTY
<ideafix> wars are esay to start
<ideafix> wars are easy to start ...
<copilot> and that's why.
<copilot> ftp server, gui optional, ubuntu.
<ideafix> not so easy to stop them at least with out some major hard feeling
<apokryphos> pawel: It's not unstable in the slightest as far as I can see. Only termed thusly because it's in developement :D.
<pawel> I've tried potato and woody, but it was enough outdated at the time of release that I stoped using it. :)
<apokryphos> Once you've got Warty, you can always just apt a dist-upgrade and have hoary. You can revert after, as well, if there'd be any reason for it.
<pawel> yeah, that's what I'm planning. :)
<apokryphos> cool
<kengur> can anyone help with locale?
<ideafix> how long do you think ubuntu would hold as a honynet ?
<ironwolf> how does one chane a volume name on a compact flash card without mkfs ?  Or is there no way?
<ideafix> it seems this distro dont even sets up a firewall
<ironwolf> ideafix: apt-get install iptables ; done. :)
<ideafix> ironwolf: you make it sound so simple
<ideafix> i could all most believe you
<pawel> OK guys. I've got warty, gonna burn it and try.
<goldfish> ideafix: Learn system administration, and be your own firewall.
<pawel> cu later.
<apokryphos> adios
<lj> sorry my computer froze
<apokryphos> Has anyone tried to install the .deb package on Ubuntu of taskbar v2.0?
<ideafix>  goldfish you seem to know all about it for someone using linux for 2 days
<kengur> can anyone help with locale?
<pussfeller> ideafix, get arnos script if you want an easy firewall script
<goldfish> ideafix: not really, i have used a unix account for bout year and a half
<blixtra> which locale?
<goldfish> ideafix: but never install linux on my own machine until the other day
<ideafix> i seem to lost my mouse button after palying quake
<ideafix> middle mouse button isnt working any more
<toresbe> ideafix: Don't press it so hard, then! :P
<ideafix> and the test mouse thing ist wotking too
<kengur> blixtra, where does Ubuntu store locale info? i get this weird string LANGUAGE - "en_RU;en_GB..." and en_RU doesn't make any sence
<ideafix> toresbe: mabey you know something about that
<toresbe> ideafix: You can reset your X server by pressing Ctrl-Alt_Backspace (this will log you out)
<Nightie> Hello, anyone can help me with eciadsl please?
<kengur> i tried to reconfigure locales and localeconf but it doesn't help much
<ideafix> why would i reset it ?
<ideafix> ive already rebooted
<toresbe> ideafix: Dunno, might clear up ... oh.
<toresbe> kengur: en_RU is the way  Pitr talks! :)
<toresbe> kengur: Now please to be acceptink, da? ;)
<kengur> huh?
<toresbe> kengur: userfriendly.org character :)
<EvolutionR> how to install Edge icons theme downloaded from the gnome look org?
<Nightie> EvolutionR :: read faqs on gnome.org
<kengur> i need to fix that stupidity
<ironwolf> ideafix: are you running warty or hoary?
<iapx8088> hi all guys, i've got a problem here. Yesterday night recompiled my hoary 2.6.10 kernel using the previous 2.6.10 config (who was just fine!) and now the system is unable to boot
<ironwolf> iapx8088: did you make oldconfig?
<iapx8088> I need a way to get there fix this problem with the kernel and install it again
<iapx8088> ironwolf, pardon?
<larsrohdin> apokryphos, hey #fluxxbox was empty=)
<ideafix> no
<rose> hi again - I'm having trouble finding out my boot sequence - when win loads it goes so fast I can't read all the notes - I tried F8 and it gave some options but not boot sequence - can I slow it down so I can read it?  Thanks
<iapx8088> ironwolf, no, i just copied the .config to the new linux dir
<iapx8088> ironwolf, actually don't know where I did trash the thing, maybe when iI did dpkg -i I believe.
<ironwolf> iapx8088: you need to "make oldconfig" to make sure no options have been added.  Kernels like that.  They get grumpy when you don't.
<iapx8088> ironwolf, didn't know that.
<rose> oh - Win XP and want to try 'live' ubuntu from CD
<rose> it won't boot when i restart
<EvolutionR> Just be sure to use ~/.icons instead of ~/.themes. And clicking on the "Go to Theme Folder" in the Icon tab of the Theme Details window will take to the correct location for Icon themes. <--dont understand this statement
<iapx8088> and now that he's grumpy?
<EvolutionR> how to go to icons theme?
<iapx8088> ironwolf, I hope the hoary live cd has some rescue kernel in it
<ironwolf> iapx8088: the warty live CD does.
<iapx8088> ironwolf, sorry I closed
<iapx8088> ironwolf, I'm dowloading the hoary one, wrong way? I have hoary.
<ironwolf> iapx8088: the warty live CD has a rescue.  I don't know what the hoary live CD test has on it.
<iapx8088> that's ok
<iapx8088> will dowload both of the
<dud> is it possible getting realplayer and wmv codecs on amd64?
<ironwolf> dud: yes see the wiki
<iapx8088> ironwolf,  then from the live cd old story I beleve
<iapx8088> ironwolf, you were just too kind. thanks
<ironwolf> iapx8088: anytime.
<Phosphoros> Rose, you're trying to use the LiveCD on a winxp machine?
<EvolutionR> how to install icons theme in gnome???????????????~/.icons instead of ~/.themes. And clicking on the "Go to Theme Folder" <===how to go there?
<rose> phosphoros - yes
<Phosphoros> Rose, Make sure your CDrom is the first boot device in your bios.
<dud> ironwolf, where in the wiki? sure you understood that i mean amd64 architecture?
<ironwolf> dud: wiki.ubuntu.com
<rose> had a play with linux few years ago but lots of problems on old computer - thought i'd look at ubuntu live and then try install - also have mandrake to try
<ironwolf> dud: yes amd64 :)
<dud> yes, but what should i search for? w32codecs, real player, amd64, codecs... seems to give me nothing?
<rose> phosphoros - it boots so fast I can't read quickly enough to get to bios - ie to know which key to press
<dud> or relevancy i mena
<dud> mean
<Phosphoros> I'm doing my first ubuntu install tomorrow.  My first dive at Linux.
<Phosphoros> Rose, As soon as you see the BIOS post screen start hitting the delete key
<rose> phos - I read somewhere that sometimes problems with dual install and overwriting MBR
<rose> okay phos - didn't try delete - tried F8 and F12 which were what I saw as it flashed by, but no boot sequence
<Phosphoros> The LiveCD doesn't install anything.  It reads everything off the CDrom on the fly.  It just has to be the first boot device in the BIOS.
<dud> im so not getting anywhere with these codecs :(
<rose> yes phos - I thought CDrom was fisrt on as other CDs eg music and photos read by putting them in
<lj> anyone know how to install byond
<lj> can anyone help
<ironwolf> lj: what is byond ?
<rose> phos - on the wiki I read an article about dual boot - talked about problems with MBR - don't know if you're doing dual boot
<lj> and live cd is slow
<Phosphoros> Rose, Ya I've been reading up on dual booting for a few days now.  I think I have it licked.  We'll see.  :)
<lj> its online games for free
<rose> previously when I had win 95 I did a big mess up somehow with GRUB and major crash
<lj> its for my little brother
<rose> but I am definitely NOT a geek!
<Phosphoros> :)
<Phosphoros> I am
<apokryphos> ljlane: live CDs are guaranteed to be pretty slow; they're not installed to the Hard-drive.
<Phosphoros> I scare myself
<rose> wish I was more computer savvy
<lj> runs by cd and ram
<_4strO> yop yop
<Marty> Will a GeForce 6800 GT work good under ubuntu?
<rose> at least if I mess up I can reinstall - don't know how easy WinXP is to install
<iapx8088> anyone knows if hoary live has rescue boot features in it?
<ironwolf> lj: I need more info.. did you try to apt-get it?
<Phosphoros> Winxp is cake to install
<iapx8088> marty as long as it's supported by nvidia6629
<lj> i know alought abought windows but litlle abought ubuntu
<rose> that mean it's easy phos?
<Phosphoros> Yep, easy
<iapx8088> marty I strongly doubt warthy 6611 or sorta like that did know about 6600gt
<iapx8088> smoke time
<rose> I have my photos backed up so not a worry - just can't get the blinking CDs to work!
<Phosphoros> LiveCDs?
<lj> does it mean when im on the computer all the time that im a geek
<apokryphos> yes :P
<rose> tried mandrake also but the install wouldn't work - highlighted but nothing happened when I clicked on it
<rose> same with ubuntu install
<apokryphos> When trying to install kynaptic, I get " Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.7  but it is not installable". Should I report this somewhere/
<Phosphoros> I almost tried Mandrake, then didn't.  There homepage sucks, so I figured.... how good could the OS be?  hehehe
<apokryphos> Phosphoros: Mandrake isn't too bad. A little bloated, though.
<apokryphos> urpmi is good
<rose> phos - reason I want to try mandrake is that it's suposed to be easy for newbs and windows users
<Phosphoros> So is Lindows as well as Ubuntu.  :)
<apokryphos> rose: It is. I'd recommend you start with Mandrake/Fedora/SuSE.
<Kengur_afk> shish
<apokryphos> rose: Of those three, I personally liked Fedora the best.
<NoFate^> I think ubuntu looks cool
<_slice_> my 2 cents would be to spend 60 minutes with a good intro to linux book
<rose> apokryphos - actually had an older Suse working to a limited degree a couple of years ago - but hardware problems I recall
<Phosphoros> I like gnome so  gravitated towards Ubuntu.  I can't stand KDE
<apokryphos> rose: Fedora has better hardware support; the community is pretty huge.
<iapx8088> ironwolf, just one last thing: i use make-kpkg, is there make-kpkg oldconfig?
<Kengur> where does the $LANGUEAGE var come from?
<rose> apokryphos - been reading some good stuff about fedora somewhere recently
<apokryphos> I seem to always fall for Gnome-distros even though I couldn't live without KDe ;)
<rose> maybe a PC magazine
<rose> from my playing before I think I preferred KDE to gnome
<NoFate^> Does ubuntu has that HAL thing that Fedora has?
<j-rock> am i the only one that hates both gnome AND kde
<Phosphoros> So here's a silly question.  Is XFCE something you'd run in addition to gnome or is it a replacement for gnome/Kde?
<ironwolf> iapx8088: no :) only make oldconfig
<j-rock> DE's are just a big pain for me
<rose> what do you use j-rock
<j-rock> openbox
<apokryphos> rose: It's pretty good. Very user-friendly; has a graphical installation. Annoying things: doesn't come with MP3 support (though that's easily sorted), and secondly -- it never worked that fast for me. Compared to others.
<j-rock> i dont like startbars on my desktop
<rose> haven't seen that
<iapx8088> ironwolf, this is a bad thing
<j-rock> they take up unnecessary room
<iapx8088> ok, i'll see
<ironwolf> iapx8088: why?
<dougsk> Phosphoros, mostly a replacement -- although you can get the gnome-panel to work with xfce
<rose> apokryphos - mp3 not an issue for me so maybe i could buy the PC mag and try it
<iapx8088> ironwolf, mixing make and make-kpkg will make the kernel grumpy!
<rose> but first of all have to get the darned things booting
<NoFate^> j-rock: how do you start apps in openbox then?
<apokryphos> rose: I think that would be a good idea. You could always just download the DVD iso, if you've got a DVD-burner.
<Panzerboy> hey
<rose> apokryphos - no - no DVD burner and dial up modem!
<dud> is there a way i could connect from my amd64 pc to another i386 pc on my lan, in a way that i can view mplayer on my amd64being played natively on the i386 computer?
<Phosphoros> The horror
<dud> if that made sense...?
<Panzerboy> any idea why xmms only plays like, the first 10 secs of a song and then gets to the next in pl ?
<rose> easier and better to buy mag or buy CDs from dealer
<dud> through x or such?
<apokryphos> rose: Yup, you better go for the magazine ;)
<Panzerboy> and so on :)
<rose> I sometimes wonder why I keep looking at linux when my winXP does what I need
<iapx8088> dud, I guess vlc could help you
<Phosphoros> Cuz Microsoft is evil?
<Phosphoros> :)
<apokryphos> Because Linux is so much better, provides you with much more power. Kernel is more efficient with memory etc..
<dud> hmm, perhaps vlc....
<rose> :-) yep - that is definitely part of it!
<j-rock> NoFate^: with a menu that you get by right clicking on the desktop
<Phosphoros> Sadly I have to run WinXP or I'd probably ditch MS all together.
<rose> yes - but I need more time to learn apokrphos
<NoFate^> j-rock: cool
<apokryphos> It's infinitely easier to re-install other distros (with a /home partition etc), and install packages. Does Windoze have anything like apt or urpmi? ;)
<NoFate^> j-rock: Just saw some screens, looks pretty neat
<j-rock> yeah i've always like the minimalist window managers
<Phosphoros> Apokr, windows update  lol
<rose> apok - you run dual boot, or just linux - well not JUST linux ...
<apokryphos> rose: Sure. Linux takes some learning, but it's not that hard. But, personally speaking, it's been by far the best decision I've ever made computer-wise.
<apokryphos> Phosphoros: :D
<apokryphos> rose: Sorry?
<j-rock> the *boxes also run WORLDS faster that either kde or gnome on older systems like a p2 266Mhz i have ubuntu on
<NoFate^> j-rock: yeah
<rose> apok - do you run win and linux on a dual boot
<apokryphos> rose: Oh, yeah, dual boot. Though, I dont' think I've logged into Windoze for well over a couple of months.
<Phosphoros> Wow openbox is slick and tiny
<NoFate^> *me need*
<j-rock> got that right Phosphoros
<NoFate^> I like the borders
<Phosphoros> So OpenBox is something that runs in addition to gnome correct?
<Phosphoros> <-- Newb
<j-rock> my only complaint is that the menu file is in XML, i hate editing tags, once you get it set up though its easy to copy and paste entries
<j-rock> Phosphoros: you can run openbox AS gnomes window manager, or you can run openbox on its own
<rose> was an article recently that I saw quite by chance, and had read the first article a year or two ago by someone who was starting with linus - he's now converted
<j-rock> its very cool
<NoFate^> j-rock: Do you have a screen of your desktop?
<Phosphoros> Once I figure out what the hell I'm doing in Linux I'll have to tinker with it.
<Phosphoros> Something will burst into flames I'm sure but that half the fun.  Get the Marshmellow!
<rose> I get really annoyed with MS and the way everything has to be upgraded at huge cost *all* the time
<aztec> can anyone tell me where do I find unofficial ubuntu guide?
<apokryphos> Phosphoros: Don't worry about it. There's plenty of Linux-ers standing by in IRC channels and on forums (linuxquestions.org) to help.
<j-rock> NoFate^: not that i have access to right now i think maybe lemme check
<iapx8088> ok time to study
<iapx8088> bye
<dud> ffs, ill just encode the file to a more open format with either a native i386 linux, or winblows
<NoFate^> j-rock: ok
<dud> easy to over-complicate things! :O
<rose> apok - that's one of the neatest and nicest things about linux - the help
<Phosphoros> Aztec - http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Phosphoros> I also like the fact that all my friends who are computer-like challenged run away from linux computers screaming.  Good way to have people not mess with my 'puter
<j-rock> NoFate^: http://grendel.homelinux.org:81/gallery/Screeners/screener011205_001?full=1
<NoFate^> 10 min until ubuntu cd is downloaded
<NoFate^> j-rock: cool
<rose> going to try the info on boot sequence again - thanks for suggestions
<j-rock> NoFate^: yeah thats actually old
<Phoenix_vanity> goldfish: you are the xfce guy, aren't you?
<NoFate^> j-rock: How do you access the app you've already started?
<j-rock> NoFate^: what do you mean?
<NoFate^> j-rock: If you minimize X-chat, where can you click to get it up again?
<j-rock> alt-tab
<NoFate^> ah
<j-rock> i never minimize anything though
<NoFate^> oki
<j-rock> if you use the scroll wheel on the title bar it, well try it
<j-rock> see what happens
<j-rock> NoFate^: http://grendel.homelinux.org:81/screener010605.png  <- thats kahakai very similar to openbox, i ran that for a good year
<j-rock> its officially dead though so i decided to move on
<brandoo> Hello
<NoFate^> j-rock: k, checking now
<brandoo> I've just installed Ubuntu and upgraded to hoary - I'm trying to compile mplayer and it needs xfree dev libraries -- but cant fine these - any one know if theres a .deb for them?
<apokryphos> brandoo: just do an apt for mplayer
<brandoo> apokryphos, thats no good - this is an old version that I NEED to compile
<apokryphos> ok
<elyseum> you can install the xfree dev libs with synaptic
<brandoo> apokryphos, this is the only version with support for streaming from tivo
<brandoo> elyseum, I've got xorg installed -- will xfree dev work?
<elyseum> for debian those packs are called xlibs-dev
<elyseum> don't know for that
<elyseum> try to install the xlibs-dev
<rose> well finally I think I've got the info I needed -now how to change it
<brandoo> Ahhh - I'll try it, worst case scenario it wont work
<elyseum> that did the trick for me
<rose> 1st boot device - floppy, 2nd boot device - IDE -0; 3rd boot device CD/DVD
<j-rock> NoFate^: the other feature of the *boxes and kahakai and such is the mouse scroll wheel to traverse desktops
<j-rock> just put the cursor on the desktop, scroll, and you are on the different virtual desktop
<NoFate^> j-rock: k cool
<Phosphoros> Rose, Use your arrow keys ti hilight the first boot device and hit enter, you should get options for it OR when it is selected use page up or page down
<Phosphoros> Change it to Cd-rom, hit f10 to save, hit Y for yes, it'll reboot, make sure the CD is in and Viola!
<rose> phosphoros - thanks that is beginning to sound familiar again
<Phosphoros> :)
<spiral> hmmmm... Any new about smart battery support ?
<spiral> mjg59: maybe ?
<rose> :-) new computer last year and too scared to fiddle!
<rose> anyway - off to fiddle now!
<Phosphoros> Good luck
<lj> how do i install cdrw softwere thats not for data only thats all i could find for ubuntu
<j-rock> lj look up k3b?
<Phosphoros> isn't that kde only?  Just read on the forums it trashed some guys install of ubuntu since he installed it ontop of gnome.
<lj> i found one but it always wont install it tells me to type make and make install
<flosch> hi
<NoFate^> Phosphoros: You can run kde apps in gnome you know
<flosch> hi
<lj> how do you use gnome
<NoFate^> if you have the kde libs etc installed that is needed for the app to run, basically, in the end it's just Linux
<Phosphoros> NoFate, didn't know that.  :)
<Phosphoros> But that's why I'm a newb and sitting in here.
<lj> how can i find out if i have it
<j-rock> check synaptic?
<Phosphoros> No idea, is there a little foot in the toolbar?
<lj> yes
<Phosphoros> That's gnome
<j-rock> ah i thought we were still talking about k3b
<lj> ok but do i have an audio cd burner software
<lj> becouse i cant find it
<Phosphoros> That'll teach me to pay attention
<j-rock> lj: check synaptic for that
<El_Che> any problem with the new xorg in hoary (no software cursor?)
<j-rock> search 'k3b' in synaptic and see if its already installed
<lj> it says command line cd wrighting tool
<lj> but my mom would never figure out how to use it
<j-rock> i like k3b isnt command line
<j-rock> errr
<j-rock> two lines combined there
<j-rock> k3b is like a nero clone
<lj> its not there
<j-rock> lj do you have the universe repository enabled?
<lj> whats that
<robsta> hi
<lj> ok eplain how to get this k3b package
<robsta> can i install php4 mod with apache 1.3 on stable?
<IRCjoe> New dude...anybody who can help me with updating Ubuntu...directions?
<lj> ah man i just did that 4 hours ago thats a pain
<IRCjoe> believe it has sometrhing todo with apt...right?
<lj> hey j-rock you still there
<j-rock> lj just came back
<lj> ok
<j-rock> im at work so i get up and wander off every once and a while :)
<lj> i just typed it up for you
<lj> when i download it do i save it or open it
<dud> IRCjoe, open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor. replace every warty with hoary, and then 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && reboot'
<dud> then do a little prayer hehe
<dud> you'll need to prepend reboot with sudo too i suppose
<j-rock> lj: here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801
<IRCjoe> thanx dud will try and pray
<Phosphoros> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<dud> also read those links for good measure i'd recommend heh
<elyseum> how can i set ubuntu to update at startup?
<IRCjoe> thanx
<dud> elyseum, with init.d or something like that
<elyseum> k i'll check it, thx
<dud> but i'd much rather recommend having it run once a day or once a week through crontab
<dragonkh> I like it twice a day
<dragonkh> seven days a week
<dragonkh> and three times on a Sunday
<dragonkh> ;)
<lj> now what
<lj> i follwed the instructions
<j-rock> ok after universe is enabled, search synaptic for k3b again see if it comes up
<dud> dragonkh, i try to keep up with security updates daily, and everything else about once a week
<lj> unavers is not there
<lj> i mean universe
<j-rock> hmmm
<j-rock> no universe where?
<j-rock> did you enable it through synaptic or the apt-sources file?
<lj> i didnt edit the file though
<j-rock> i'd check that file
<w0j0> please help me?
<lj> but i dont know how to edit
<Dark_Kyo> hello all!!!
<w0j0> hello
<j-rock> what editor are you using lj
<dud> applications -> run -> gedit
<dud> try that lj
<w0j0> can someone help me with twinview
<j-rock> gotta run it as root in order to edit that file
<lj> ont know never used editor befor
<j-rock> w0j0: what you lookin for
<j-rock> i cap pop my config in here for ya
<j-rock> s/cap/can
<w0j0> I am lost as how to configure xfree86...
<w0j0> I tried following the readme from nvidia and it didn't help much
<j-rock> what part isnt working
<j-rock> w0j0: i'd say get one monitor working before moving on to two monitors
<w0j0> got one
<Dark_Kyo> anyone have a url for optimizing ubuntu after a fresh setup?
<w0j0> but it's not the right specs...btw they are both the same monitor type
<w0j0> I.E. twinview dual FP displays
<j-rock> w0j0:     Identifier  "Geforce"
<j-rock>     Driver      "nvidia"
<j-rock>     Option "NoLogo" "1"
<j-rock>     #VideoRam    131072
<j-rock>     # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate
<j-rock>     Option "TwinView"
<j-rock>     Option "MetaModes"  "1280x1024, 1280x1024; 1024x768, 1024x768"
<j-rock>     Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync"     "57.6-82"
<j-rock>     Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"   "60-77"
<j-rock>     Option "TwinViewOrientation"        "LeftOf"
<j-rock> i run dual FP's too
<w0j0> nice
<w0j0> ok that looks like mine almost
<j-rock> you might need to change the TwinViewOrientation setting depending on your set up but thats just changing left to right
<w0j0> I didn't tell it how much ram
<j-rock> that doesnt really need to be there i think
<lj> my editor wont uncomint the two lines with univers
<j-rock> lj: its probably because you arent root
<j-rock> lj: can you open up a terminal
<lj> how do i use edit in root
<j-rock> i'll explain it
<j-rock> root is a user, like the administrator acct on unix systems
<j-rock> open up the terminal and type 'cd /etc/apt/'
<j-rock> then type 'sudo vim sources.list'
<j-rock> then just hit the down arrow until you come to the universe lines and put the cursor over the '#' symbols
<j-rock> the '#' symbols are comment symbols
<lj> didnt work
<j-rock> and simply hit 'x' while the cursor is on one to remove it
<lj> x
<j-rock> what didn't work?
<lj> 'cd/ect/atp/'
<lj> bash: cd/ect/atp/: No such file or directory
<_slice_> with a space
<_slice_> cd means change directory
<lj> you there
<j-rock> oh
<_slice_> you're not from troll magazine are you ?
<_slice_> heh
<j-rock> lj: cd /etc/apt/
<j-rock> you switched the p and the t in apt
<_slice_> and the t and c in etc
<j-rock> oh yeah he did that too
<_slice_> hehe
<j-rock> !aixelsid
<lj> bash: cd: /ect/apt/: No such file or directory
<NoFate^> lj: cd /etc/apt
<NoFate^> see the difference between ect and etc ?
<Dark_Kyo> argh i can't play a dvd on my ubuntu i install the codecs and software for this and symbolic links it doesn't work T_T
<w0j0> jrock just rebooted xwindows
<w0j0> still not working on one
<j-rock> what card w0j0
<lj> bash: cd: /ect/apt/: No such file or directory
<NoFate^> oh come on
<j-rock> lj: ect is not the same as etc
<j-rock> cd /
<j-rock> the typ ls
<w0j0> running an Nvidia 4200 128mb
<j-rock> then type ls
<j-rock> heh
<j-rock> look for a directory called 'etc'
<j-rock> then cd etc
<j-rock> eeeee-teeeeee-ceeeeee
<lj> now what
<j-rock> cd apt
<j-rock> are you in /etc/apt now?
<j-rock> w0j0: hmmm, and it works with one monitor, what window manager/ desktop env. ?
<lj> bash: cd: etc: No such file or directory
<w0j0> resolution runs at 1280x960@60 monitor menu tells me I'm running at 1280x1024@60
<j-rock> lj: type 'pwd' what does it tell you?
<lj> ok now what
<j-rock> uhh what did 'pwd' output
<lj> /etc/apt
<j-rock> awesome
<j-rock> ok lj, now vim sources.list
<j-rock> you should be able to type 'vim sou<tab>'
<j-rock> hitting tab autocompletes names
<snowblink> j-rock: don't forget sudo ...
<j-rock> oh yeah
<j-rock> snowblink: still not used to sudo yet
<j-rock> lj: sudo vim sources.list'
<j-rock> lj: sudo vim sources.list
<j-rock> no ' thing
<lj> im in but how to edit
<will_> Hello all - Just installed Hoary!
<j-rock> lj, move the cursor down to the '#' marks in front of the universe lines
<w0j0> congrats will_
<lj> ok
<bonghi> Hi all, what if my ubuntu doesn't recognize my audio card (Via vt82c686) how can I be sure proper modules are there?
<j-rock> lj: and when you want to delete whatever is under the cursor, just hit 'x'
<snowblink> Dark_Kyo: http://ubuntuguide.org/#xine-ui
<will_> Is the problem with the xorg conf file not having specs for the monitor, and therefore only giving you 640x480 a common one?  is it fixable, or is it just my computer?
<NoFate^> doesn't ubuntu have nano or pico?
<j-rock> lj: and then to quit and save the file type ':wq!'
<j-rock> NoFate^: bah vim > *
<w0j0> vi
<lj> i made a mistake
<pellywinkle87> hey... i've installed warty and the startup hangs after gdm tries to start. goes to console login after XFree86 fails to load saying 'no devices detected'
<snowblink> NoFate^: nano
<lj>  cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] / unstable main restricted
<snowblink> will_: have you got horizontal & vertical refresh rates?
<j-rock> lj: just type ':q!' and then redo that sudo vim sources.list command
<_slice_> pellywinkle87: might not be your problem... but i had that when i had a bad iso image. did you check the md5 ?
<will_> snowblink, I had to add them manually to the xorg-conf file
<j-rock> brb
<w0j0> <everyone> is xorg any better then xfree?
<pellywinkle87> i installed from x86_64 iso and then xi386
<NoFate^> I just asked if nano existed in ubuntu, because I think it's much easier to use than vim
<pellywinkle87> same problem
<snowblink> will_: did that sort out the problem?
<snowblink> NoFate^: yes nano does exist...
<lj> whats it sopsed to do
<will_> snowblink, yeah, added the VertRefresh and HorizRefresh in the "monitor" section, ctrl-alt-backspace et voila.
<lj> you still there j-rock
<will_> snowblink, I tried dpkg-reconfigure first, but I missed the "advanced" section where you can enter that sort of thing, I think
<j-rock> back
<pellywinkle87> does warty have probs with nvidia agp? i have radeon 9250
<_slice_> radeon isn't nvidia
<j-rock> NoFate^: yeah we'll install nano for him
<j-rock> ok lj : issue this command in the terminal 'sudo apt-get install nano'
<snowblink> j-rock: I think it should be there already...
<j-rock> oh is it?
<snowblink> j-rock: possibly easier to gksudo gedit
<will_> sound question> I have two sounds cards an on-board c-media and a SB Live, how can I disable the c-media one (it is already disabled in the bios).  This seems to be causing me problems as I have no sounds atm
<pellywinkle87> my mistake, ati
<j-rock> snowblink: you want to explain that to him, i'm a cli junky
<j-rock> i dunno what that is
<j-rock> and i've never used gedit
<lj> nano is already the newest version.
<j-rock> ok
<j-rock> well we are gonna try something
<lj> ok
<snowblink> lj: in a terminal type: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<j-rock> ^^^ yeah do what snowblink says lj
<NoFate^> hehe
<lj> bash: qksudo: command not found
<j-rock> lj: you can also copy and past by highlighting and then middle clicking where you want to paste
<j-rock> lj: gksudo not qksudo
<lj> i dont have a middle mouse button
<j-rock> lj: middle click is left and right mouse buttons at the same time
<dud> still havent managed to edit a text file? :o
<snowblink> j-rock: any reason not to use synaptic?
<snowblink> lj: can you run synaptic?
<lj> ok
<snowblink> lj: Computer->System Configuration->Synaptic
<lj> yes
<snowblink> lj:Settings->Repositories
<j-rock> snowblink: he said he did that already i thought
<lj> ok
<lj> yes i did
<snowblink> lj: uncheck the first line which says CD
<lj> ok
<snowblink> lj: and check the rest
<lj> ok
<snowblink> lj: then OK it
<lj> ok
<snowblink> lj: Press Reload (top left button)
<lj> didit
<snowblink> lj: what are you trying to install?
<lj> k3d
<j-rock> k3b
<lj> yes sorry
<snowblink> lj: Press the search button
<lj> ok
<snowblink> lj: Type k3b and search. :)
<lj> its there
<j-rock> awesome
<NoFate^> ;)
<NoFate^> of course it would be there
<snowblink> lj: double-click on k3b
<lj> ok
<snowblink> lj: should list some other stuff. Okay it
<lj> ok
<j-rock> heh, i'm still new to the ubuntu scene, so apt-get and synaptic aren't my area of expertise
<snowblink> lj: Press Apply
<NoFate^> apt-get is originally debian stuff, but I guess ubuntu is based on debian so it works perfectly fine on it
<NoFate^> :P
<lj> ok know its downloading
<NoFate^> Fedora Core also has apt
<Xappe> hmm, what happened to the gtk themes in Hoary? lost rounded corners in industrial and the nice cursor
<snowblink> lj: You probably have to download cdrao or cdrecord too
<j-rock> NoFate^: yeah but my progression went like this FreeBSD -> gentoo (still using it on the main box) -> installed ubuntu on a spare box last week
<NoFate^> ah oki
<j-rock> still use the bsd's too
<NoFate^> gentoo has a cool system right? emerge thingie?
<_slice_> portage
<_slice_> yes, it's cool
<NoFate^> yeah, couldn't put my lips on it :P
<bonghi> Hi All, I have a problem with my sound card, may I ask some questions?
<j-rock> yeah, i'm a huge fan a bsd style ports so portage was cool for me
<j-rock> apt-get is pretty cool though too now that i've gotten to try it
<_slice_> portage does rock
<NoFate^> bonghi: Just ask ;)
<j-rock> definatly a lot better for an aging pentium 2 than portage
<bonghi> it's just not working... :)
<NoFate^> oh ok
<j-rock> i couldnt picture a p2 compiling everything from source
<NoFate^> hehe
<bonghi> I've read that it should... it's a via vt82c686
<_slice_> needed do it that way
<_slice_> needn't even
<bonghi> that should be compaticble with te via82cxxx driver...
<_slice_> you can install a basic system and then compile stuff in the background
<_slice_> but, yes, it's going to be slow on a p2 hehe
<bonghi> how can i know if proper modules are loaded?
<_slice_> lsmod
<j-rock> yeah, even w/ a stage3 getting a working system would take days if not weeks
<_slice_> will list the loaded modules
<_slice_> lol, not weeks
<_slice_> stage 3 is already bootstraped and has a complete tool chain
<j-rock> well if i did it around the clock it would take a couple days
<j-rock> to compile everything from source
<_slice_> depends if you want gnome or kde
<bonghi> uhm... it says used by 1...
<j-rock> xorg and firefox alone would take forever
<_slice_> on a p2 i would go with xfce4 for a de or something lighter
<j-rock> if i wanted kde or gnome, damn, i went with openbox
<_slice_> bonghi: so it's loaded then
<j-rock> maybe alsa isn't unmuted?
<_slice_> 'boxes are good for p2's hehe
<_slice_> yes, maybe alsa is muted
<j-rock> alsamixer?
<_slice_> bonghi: type alsamixer
<bonghi> _slice_: seams so... but in the device manager it says "unknown"
<_slice_> and make sure you have levels
<_slice_> what says unknown?
<_slice_> i wouldn't worry about the 'device manager' too much
<snowblink> bonghi: do you have headphones?
<bonghi> _slice_: wow! what else
<_slice_> did you check the mixer/
<bonghi> nope... have speakers ;-)
<_slice_> ?
<titoo> hello, is the hoary repository "stable" for an upgrade?
<lj> now how do i install dream seeker on here
<_slice_> titoo: strictly no
<snowblink> bonghi: you can usually diagnose sound issues better with headphones
<_slice_> titoo: many people are reporting no problems
<Xappe> more like: many people are reporing few problems
<lj> and how do i runk3d
<_slice_> but the www.ubuntu.com page will tell you the current version
<aztec> can anyone please tell me what linux software is equivilant to Quickbooks Lite 2004 or if i can get this anywhere for free to use in linux?
<bonghi> _slice_: i checked... but cant' understand it.
<j-rock> aztec: gnucash?
<_slice_> bonghi: you see a lot of sliders?
<aztec> cheers
<j-rock> lj: type either k3b or k3bsetup in a terminal
<bonghi> yes
<_slice_> bonghi: put them all up
<j-rock> lj: or type 'sudo k3b' or 'sudo k3bsetup'
<titoo> _slice_: ok, thanks, I know it is the unstable, but with debian unstable can be completely broken some times...
<snowblink> lj: Should be under applications->multimedia
<_slice_> bonghi: and make sure nothing is muted.... [x]  mute  <--- don't have this
<_slice_> titoo: yeah. concensus would be avoid if you need no problems
<lj> its not
<bonghi> _slice_: how can i toggle mute?
<snowblink> lj: You may need to restart GNOME for it to show
<j-rock> bonghi: 'm'
<_slice_> bonghi: just click on the [x] 
<titoo> _slice_: I need "problems" as I am reporting bugs and using the latest version is better
<lj> ok
<_slice_> oh, you are in a terminal.. hehe... yes... 'm' i think
<j-rock> i do everything by terminal, sorry for the confusion
<_slice_> titoo: lol...excellent
<_slice_> j-rock: yeah i figured but thought bonghi was in X :)
<Anubis> sudo sensors-detect
<Anubis> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<j-rock> lol i still use terminals even when i am in X
<Anubis> huh?
<bonghi> _slice_: clicing doesnt work... "m" does!
<j-rock> awesome
<Anubis> how did you guys get your sensors working?
<_slice_> excellent
<bonghi> Now i hear a backround noise but if i start vlc it says  oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<_slice_> what is vlc ?
<bonghi> a multimedia player.
<_slice_> k
<bonghi> should i try something else?
<j-rock> bonghi: you need to switch your output plugin to alsa it sounds like
<j-rock> bonghi: dig around in vlc settings
<_slice_> maybe gstreamer-properties also
<Xappe> try getting vlc to use esd output
<_slice_> esd is not bad i think
<Xappe> there should be that option anyways, I use it :)
<_slice_> a good example of the value of having KDE around.... the esd devs can look at artsd and not make that mess again ;P
<bonghi> how can i check to know if it's working?... after that i'll try to fix vlc
<lj> i restarted the computer and its still not there
<_slice_> try our advic
<_slice_> +e
<lj> it does work interminal though
<_slice_> look in vlc settings for esd as an output and type 'gstreamer-properties in a terminal and set your audio output to ESD also
<j-rock> lj: it starts from terminal?
<SirFred> Hi.
<j-rock> lj: thats good, i'd ask around to find out how to add menu entries for gnome
<_slice_> hehe
<lj> ok
<j-rock> oi SirFred
<_slice_> vlc certainly sounds interesting... does it work well?
<SirFred> anyone on hoary?
<AndyR> yes
<Xappe> _slice_, http://www.videolan.org/
<j-rock> i'm a big beep-media-player fan
<SirFred> Have you lost the new icon theme on X? I'm back on the black cursor pointer and the other old cursors.
<SirFred> j-rock: beep-media-player is fine, but a little buggy.
<bonghi> I used I used to love it... it doesnt need codecs to run!
<Xappe> vlc has all (well almost) needed codecs builtin
<_slice_> Xappe: yeah i'm there already... sounds good...
<j-rock> SirFred: i have no issues with bugs, what is showing up for you?
<SirFred> j-rock: Mine, for example, crashes when I d'n'd songs on it.
<j-rock> SirFred: what version
<Xappe> but i still use MPlayer most of the time
<SirFred> j-rock: Perhaps no the first song, but the second.
<SirFred> j-rock: Humm. (wait)
<titoo> _slice_: question, is better to upgrade to hoary outside of X?
<SirFred> Yesterday I compiles an mplayer with a gtk-2 patch.
<_slice_> Xappe: i'm reading the docs now.... opensource streaming yum yum
<SirFred> s/compiles/compiled/
<_slice_> titoo: no idea... shouldn't matter at all i would think
<SirFred> j-rock: 0.9.7
<ACID|net> i have warty and i only have 1024 as my size for screen res - how do i up it??
<_slice_> titoo: i think runnningpackages will be upgraded when you start them next, no?
<bonghi> but still... (configuring alsa) it wont play audio and report that erroe
<j-rock> SirFred: check out their cvs
<titoo> _slice_: ok, I have a complete backup of the system in case of :)
<j-rock> SirFred: i have no d'n'd issues
<Xappe> _slice_, and if your windows friends start buggin' you with codec problems, just direct them to the videolan page. very handy...
<_slice_> titoo: gotta love that... you're bulletproof...
<SirFred> j-rock: Perhaps it's related with the UTF support or something so. I'm on an spanish localized hoary.
<_slice_> Xappe: i don't have any windows friends! :p
<Xappe> haha
<_slice_> nah j/k
<bonghi> _slice_: LOL
<j-rock> SirFred: i run UTF-8 too though, i listen to a lot of scandinavian metal and i like my umlauts
<j-rock> strange
<SirFred> j-rock: So, you're using the cvs version?
<Xappe> well I quite recently migrated, so I still have them thoughe ;)
<bert> hi
<Xappe> -e
<j-rock> SirFred: actually its 0.9.7-r2, its in gentoo, assumably we have a patch that may have not been added upstream yet, but its doubtful
<lj> i have a litle prob
<_slice_> hi bert
<lj> k3b: ERROR: (K3bSongManager) Can't open file /root/.kde/share/apps/k3b/songlist.xml
<bert> i have this problem: after i've installed Ubuntu, both my network & wireless network worked just fine. After i've rebooted for the first time, none of them work any more. If i try 'ifconfig' I only see my lo device. Can someone help me?
<SirFred> j-rock: Don't know
<j-rock> SirFred: me neither
<_slice_> man ifconfig ?
<_slice_> try reconfiging the device?
<scizzo> bert: tried using "ifup" "ifdown" ?
<bert> no
<SirFred> I'm also confused about the removable devices support in ubuntu.
<bonghi> I'll come back and ask again later... now i'm gonna go!
<scizzo> bert: using dhcp to get ip? "dhclient eth0" or something like that
<bonghi> thanks you all!
<SirFred> When my laptop boots, it always complain about not finding my eth0.
<_slice_> bert: ifconfig interface [aftype]  options | address ...
<neofeed> what happened to the Xserver? in Hoary?
<bert> scizzo, my eth0 & eth1 aren't 'there' anymore
<SirFred> Because the pcmcia startup is after those errors.
<SirFred> neofeed: The icons?
<lj> ive gotta goto bed ive been up all night
<neofeed> xcoursor gone nuts and resolution to 640x480
<scizzo> bert: then look at dmesg
<Xappe> neofeed, it's there
<titoo> _slice_: See you after upgrade :)
<SirFred> neofeed: Have you lost them?
<KING^^^> hello
<scizzo> bert: dmesg | grep eth
<_slice_> bert: lsmod... did the modules for them load?
<neofeed> SirFred, no. No icons lost
<SirFred> neofeed: My resolution is fine, but I lost the cool cursors
<bert> yes
<scizzo> bert: also look if "ifup eth0" does something
<SirFred> neofeed: I'm back in 1995, with the old cursors.
<bert> okay thanks
<bert> i'll reboot and try some stuff
<Xappe> seems like they somehow downgraded the gtk-themes yesterday
<KING^^^> i dont't know what happened , but my music runs too fast
<Xappe> lost my cool cursors too
<neofeed> I have the following problems: my xcoursor went back to the X-Core cursor (black) and my resolution might get down 640x480 // had that in school yesterday
<_slice_> bert
<_slice_> don't reboot
<bert> but i'm not in my ubuntu install now
<_slice_> type: sudo ifup eth0
<KING^^^> why ?
<SirFred> neofeed: No resolution change here, but mine is 800x600
<Ex-Cyber> if I have a folder open in Nautilus 2.9, how can I make a link to it?
<bert> i'm using the knoppix livecd right now
<_slice_> oh yeah.. you;re on knoppix
<_slice_> hehe
<bert> :)
<SirFred> We want our cursors back!!
<_slice_> reboot bert hehe
<Xappe> SirFred, word!
<_slice_> bert: and don;t panic...
<_slice_> if it works on knoppix... you'll get it working
<KING^^^> can anyone help me ?
<neofeed> SirFred, well, I did upgrade in school yesterday and the systems came up wih all 640x480.. And NO way to change that. not even though the xorg conf
<bert> very weird that they worked right after the install
<Ex-Cyber> alternately, how would I go about making a link that uses gnome-vfs (e.g. samba or FTP share)?
<bert> but stopped working after my first reboot
<SirFred> neofeed: Have you tested your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<_slice_> yeah, some config or module maybe
<_slice_> try schizo's suggestions
<neofeed> SirFred, in school? yep. Nothing
<SirFred> neofeed: And your xorg.conf file , has changed?
<neofeed> Ex-Cyber, drag n Drop?
<KING^^^> hey !
<neofeed> SirFred, no
<bert> okay thanks i'll be right back :)
<neofeed> SirFred, do you have the location applications:/// ?
<SirFred> neofeed: I think I never had that on hoary
<SirFred> neofeed: Going to try
<Ex-Cyber> neofeed: drag what? the folder I want to link to is open and there is no parent
<neofeed> SirFred, yea I miss it on hoary... I wanted to modify the menu...
<Xappe> hmm, and the industrial theme lacks rounded corners nowadays
<neofeed> Ex-Cyber, so drag and drop a higherlevel folder/file. and change it's properties?
<SirFred> neofeed: I think hoary is on a transition on that particular.
<SirFred> neofeed: The only way to do that is hacking manually the desktop files, I've heard.
<SirFred> neofeed: I think that a human way to do that will be available on hoary final.
<neofeed> I found applications:/// pretty human
<KING^^^> so can anyone help me ?
<Ex-Cyber> neofeed: yeah, I just tried linking a subfolder on the FTP server and it just whines about an "unsupported operation" (and no, I'm not trying to create the link on the FTP server)
<neofeed> only problem I had was: where do I edit the master files (schemas) easily and how do I deactivate menu entries (like suspend them/not delete them)
<Ex-Cyber> so much for transparency
<darkkyo> What type of kernel for the AthlonXP CPU i686 or K7?
<Xappe> darkkyo, i've used both K7 and i686. K7 right now...
<Xappe> but I think the K7 is for the AthlonXp, yes
<bert> okay
<bert> it still doesn't work
<bert> if i type 'ifconfig', i still only see my lo device
<_slice_> lsmod ?
<_slice_> dmesg | grep eth ?
<darkkyo> but i have a problem for the dvd playback, when i put a dvd in my device i have a blue screen no picture available T_T
<_slice_> uname -a also... check you;re not running some recovery kernel or something
<bert> if i 'dmesg | grep eth' i see two lines with my eht0 device
<bert> with the name, type etc
<_slice_> no errors?
<bert> no
<_slice_> ok... did you compile the kernel ?
<_slice_> (i'm assuming no...)
<darkkyo> anyone have the same problem?
<bert> no, indeed ;-)
<_slice_> check with lsmod that the module for your ethernet card is loaded
<bert> yeah they are
<_slice_> also try... ifup eth0
<bert> i830 and ipw2200
<_slice_> see if it says the card is already configured
<bert> ifup eth0 gives some errors
<_slice_> ahhh
<_slice_> cool
<_slice_> what errors?
<bert> i do ifup -a
<bert> and
<bert> interface lo already configure ....
<_slice_> can you try ifconfig ?
<bert> then it tries to set my essid etc for my eth1 wireless decive, and says: "no such device"
<bert> but no errors for eth0 (my wired connection)
<kengur> what pkg do i need to solve this configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check?
<bert> when i do ifconfig i only see the 'lo' device
<_slice_> hmmm
<kent> kengur, build-essential?
<bert> very weird
<bert> because right after the install everything worked
<bert> after the reboot nothing worked
<_slice_> try ifconfig eth0 <ip>
<kengur> bah!
<_slice_> then ifconfig
<_slice_> don't worry about gateway or netmask
<_slice_> or put them all in would be better hehe
<bert> omg
<bert> that works
<_slice_> heh ok
<_slice_> man ifconfig
<bert> now when i 'ifconfig' i see my eth0
<_slice_> read the man page
<bert> how can i let him config by dhcp?
<bert> ah ok
<bert> thanks!
<_slice_> ifconfig netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway <yr gateway> eth0 <ip> i think but i'm not sure
<_slice_> someone may correct me ... ?
<bert> can't you let it go by dhcp?
<_slice_> sure
<_slice_> i've never done it so i'd just have to read the man page hehe
<SirFred> Well, ifup just bring up the interface you pass it, acording to the information in /etc/network/interfaces
<_slice_> in gnome... try Computer>System Configuration>Networking
<SirFred> Perhaps you could take a look at that file, to see what could be wrong.
<_slice_> if you can't get the syntak of ifconfig figured out
<bert> it gives an error when i set my gateway
<bert> gateway: Unknown host
<bert> but i entered the correct ip
<SirFred> bert: That IP belongs to you  LAN ?
<bert> jep
<bert> my ip 192.168.123.100, gateway ip 192.168.123.254
<andrewski> for anyone using hoary, did the default cursors and default font resolution recently change?
<SirFred> bert: And your netmask?
<SirFred> andrewski: Yes.
<bert> 255.255.255.0
<mike998_Upgradin> can you ping your gateway?
<andrewski> SirFred: so my fonts "are supposed to be" smaller and my cursor theme black?
<SirFred> beezly: That's fine.
<SirFred> andrewski: My resolution hasn't changed, actually. Only the cursor theme.
<SirFred> andrewski: But a while ago, neofeed reported that his resolution also changed.
<mike998_Upgradin> bert: can you ping your gateway?
<andrewski> SirFred: hmm, maybe related to Xfce?  any idea of the name of the nice white cursors or in which folder they are?  or which package provides them?
<SirFred> andrewski: No idea. I've not installed xfce. It's a X.org issue, I think.
<SirFred> andrewski: But I'm not sure about the magic under the icons in X.
<andrewski> SirFred: what was that second one?
<bert> mike998_Upgradin yep
<mike998_Upgradin> can you ping outside of your gateway: for example try to ping www.google.com
<bert> no: "connect: network is unreachable"
<AndyR> is X slightly broke on hoary latest update?
<SirFred> andrewski: What do you mean?
<mike998_Upgradin> when you check your network settings (Computer > Desktop Configuration > Networking) and you click Properties on eth0 what do you see?
<mike998_Upgradin> (I assume you are trying to go DHCP)
<andrewski> SirFred: i mean, "what do *you* mean?" :)  i didn't understand your sentence: "But I'm not sure about the magic under the icons in X."
<SirFred> andrewski: Oh, excuse me.
<bert> mike998_Upgradin is that network-admin
<bert> the tool?
<SirFred> andrewski: I just mean that I'm not sure about how xcursors work.
<bert> eth0 isn't even in the list of connections
<andrewski> SirFred: ah, ok.  it's good enough to know that it's not just me; i should be able to resolve it. :)  thanks!
<mike998_Upgradin> bert: one second
<searcher`> Another diatribe I hear on this matter is, "It's fantasy, kids are capable of distinguishing between fantasy and reality." First, not all kids are capable of making this distinction. Frankly, not all adults are capable of making this distinction. If my kid can't, I don't want him or her having access to this stuff. Second, even if my kid is capable of making this distinction, it still presents certain things as acceptable, things like beating hookers, 
<searcher`> woops
<searcher`> that mousebutton pasts
<searcher`> sorry about that
<mike998_Upgradin> wrong window, searcherr?
<mike998_Upgradin> heeh
<SirFred> searcher`: :)
<SirFred> searcher`: For a while I was trying to connect what you've said with ubuntu.
<kengur> i get this now No package 'gnome-vfs-2.0' found
<searcher`> it's a small piece of slashdot ... can't get around the bad habit of selecting text i read
<SirFred> searcher`: Same here.
<mike998_Upgradin> bert: check your /etc/network/interfaces and see if you have an entry for eth0
<SirFred> searcher`: I'm playing with the mouse, clicking here an there all the time.
<kengur> kent, can u help out?
<mike998_Upgradin> searcher`: me too... one of the problems of gettin old
<bert> mike998_Upgradin no entry for eth0
<SirFred> Talkin about that, the copy/paste in gnome/x.
<SirFred> Isn't it a little... inconsistent?
<goldfish> hey there, have a dell inspiron 8600 with internal wireless card, my wireless network monitor is not picking up any device :/ Can anyone help?
<bert> should i enter: "iface eth0 inet static" ?
<SirFred> Gnome apps has their own way to cut and paste.
<mike998_Upgradin> bert: check https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper (I know that it's not specifically about wired... but it should help)
<SirFred> But the X cut buffers gets filled only selecting.
<searcher`> it's not that hard to figure out
<daniels> SirFred: what you copy with edit->copy is pasteable via edit->paste
<searcher`> selected text you can paste with a mouse button
<daniels> what you copy by lmb selection is pasteable by mmb
<kent> kengur, you need the package called build-essential. Search for it in synaptic and install it. Its not that hard. But for most packages, you dont need to compile them at all, just install them with synaptic
<SirFred> daniels: So, when I select something with the mouse, it's not available with edit->paste ?
<searcher`> everything else, use ctrl+c|v
<daniels> SirFred: no
<kent> kengur, and im in a hurry so i have no time to help, sorry for that :(
<searcher`> SirFred: depends on how intelligent the application is
<mike998_Upgradin> bert: you should enter iface eth0 inet dhcp
<SirFred> Wouldn't be better to have only one way to do it?
<searcher`> SirFred: ofcourse it would be
<daniels> SirFred: arguably, yes
<searcher`> although i like this as well
<kengur> thanks, i think i can handle it =)
<SirFred> Is there any movement on that direction? A single way to cut/paste things on the desktop?
<daniels> having two cut buffers is kinda nice, sure, if you want two things, but my god it's a hack
<kengur> i need the dev package
<daniels> SirFred: not really; the status quo is that if you copy/paste via one method (mouse selection + mmb, or edit->copy/edit->paste), you'll get consistency
<SirFred> Humm, could be.
<SirFred> Well, lunch time.
<mz2> hmm, how come klipper works in the gnome-panel for me, but not on a friend's computer (it goes into this little window and doesn't get integrated to the tray applet)
<AndyR> is anyone else having a problem with icons in latest update of hoary?
<seb128> AndyR: what icons ?
<seb128> AndyR: industrial ones ?
<AndyR> show desktop
<AndyR> and waste bin
<seb128> what theme are you using ?
<AndyR> industrial
<AndyR> ok, changed theme, all ok now :)
<Nightie> Hello!
<Nightie> I have a D-link adsl router with 4 ports. There is 1 laptop with winxp and a pc with ubuntu connected to.
<Nightie> In win I can surf the web, but in ubuntu only ping works...
<RichB> I'm looking for help with Hoary. Yesterday I lost my network and don't have enough Linux knowledge to fix it. I did several apt updates to Hoary yesterday
<Nightie> can you help me? Why firefox doesn't work in ubuntu?
<RichB> One of the updates upgraded to linux-image-2.6.10-2 to 2.6.10-14. This may have caused the problme
<RichB> Can anyone suggest anything?
<antonio_> hola, alguien habla espaol
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, good morning :)
<andred> Is there a reason why Hoary doesn't use the GNOME-Fx theme for Firefox? It seams to use a theme that sort of fits into your current theme, but doesn't have all the menu icons that GNOME-Fx has, for instance.
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, argh I feel like crap, too many beer :(
<kengur> can anyone help with SYNCE-gnomevfs compilation?
<Nightie> help me with dns, pleaaase!
<darkkyo> LinuxJones, i have a question on size for the best partitionning an HD 40GB for install of ubuntu
<searcher`> darkkyo: don't ask to ask, just ask
<darkkyo> i want to say what this a best partitionning for install ubuntu on a 40GB HD?
<searcher`> depends on what you plan to do with it really?
<searcher`> wanna dual boot another OS?
<searcher`> looking to keep your logs seperate from your root ...
<searcher`> possibilities are endless
<andred> seb128, Is Gnome-Fx too tied into one GNOME theme, is that why it's not used to default for Firefox?
<darkkyo> i have a dual boot but my another OS is on other HD 120GB ;), i want just to know for partitionning my 40 GB for ubuntu
<seb128> I don't know what Gnome-Fx is and I don't use firefox ...
<andred> seb128, Aha, ok. I saw you had commented in a number of Ubuntu Firefox bugs, so I thought you handled those bugs.
<andred> https://addons.update.mozilla.org/themes/moreinfo.php?id=360&os=Linux&application=firefox&version=1.0&go=Go
<andred> That's Gnome-Fx
<seb128> andred: no, I just reassign epiphany bugs to firefox when they are due to firefox
<^iDleR^> Hi!
<seb128> andred: k
<^iDleR^> someone could help me with a network problem?
<andred> seb128, The description for the theme even says "Blends in really well with the Default GNOME theme and the Ubuntu Human theme.":-)
<seb128> andred: epiphany does that better: p
<daniels> seb128: there are no firefox bugs, only gtk bugs
<andred> seb128, Hehe, yep. true.
* seb128 slaps daniels 
<Evaso> hi guys any plann to support udf writing in hoary?
<usual> is there something wrong with X in hoary?
<usual> after the last upgrade I have a plain cursor
<usual> after the last upgrade I have a plain cursor
<blah09> maybe its an Xorg thing\
<daniels> no, it's gtk being broken (really)
<daniels> or the gtk engine, rather
<blah09> oh
<usual> so my cursor is plain because of gtk?
<eruin> the gtk engine breaks the cursor?
<usual> not x?
<blah09> hm does anyone know if ALPS touchpad support is built into hoary already?
<daniels> usual: correct
<seb128> daniels: right, blame gtk :p
<daniels> blah09: no, it is not
<eruin> anyone experiencing random X restarts in hoary?
<blah09> oh =(
<daniels> seb128: there's a bug on industrial; it diverts the cursor theme away but doesn't actually provide the files
<usual> daniels, cool, just curious.
<eruin> I'm unsure how to submit a bug about it
<blah09> guess it won't make it in then...
<seb128> daniels: I know, was just kidding :)
<daniels> blah09: you just can't reliably detect alps touchpads; you pick up far too many false positives for it to be usable
<eruin> as it seems to happen randomly (while using places in gnome-panel or inside nautilus)
<blah09> oh right
<daniels> seb128: cool, that was easy.  now let me run some other bugs by you ;)
<seb128> daniels: I've reassigned the bug to jdub since he has uploaded the broken gtk2-engines-industrial :)
<blah09> so i gotta compile a new kernel for alps?
<no0tic> eruin: while using nautilus
<daniels> seb128: #6175 is yours if you want it ...
<blah09> stupid synaptics ripoff =(
<seb128> daniels: no thanks
<no0tic> theme's manager doesn't show previews
<mchasard> hi
<eruin> no0tic: you got a bugreport going?
<no0tic> eruin: not yet
<eruin> k
<no0tic> eruin: it's not well reproducible
<eruin> yeah, that's what's bugging me ;/
<mchasard> i just download the new  5.04 Array-4 but i can't boot it ...
<blah09> hoary is due in april isnt it?
<Guardiann> blah09 yes
<thephotoman> Morning, all.
<Xappe> hehe, it's 14.42 here in sweden ;)
<thephotoman> Compliments on Array 4.  Heard about it on Distrowatch after needing a Hoary Live CD, and it's working beautifully right nooo
<thephotoman> *now
<thephotoman> It's 7:42 in Texas.
<Xappe> :)
<thephotoman> In fact, the computer I'm on right now can't get on IRC in Windows, and the Ubuntu-based LiveCDs are the only ones I know of that will detect atheros cards without fuss.
<thephotoman> One gripe, though: I still had to run dhclient on it.
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, sorry I was afk you still need help ?
<darkkyo> yes i still need help for partitionning my 40GB HD to install a fresh ubuntu under :)
<LinuxJones> Xappe, it's 9:44 am here in Eastern Canada :)
<darkkyo> but i want to know what type and size of partition
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, stick with ext3 for partition type
<Guardiann> LinuxJones hmmm its 8:45 in eastern canada
<Guardiann> ;)
<darkkyo> yes EXT3
<LinuxJones> Guardiann, I am in Atlantic time zone :D
<Guardiann> yep i thought so
<Guardiann> i am in eastern
<darkkyo> LinuxJones, whate style of partition et size is do set?
<Xappe> we're so international here, aren't we? ;)
<Xappe> hehe
<no0tic> Xappe: oh, yes
<no0tic> Xappe: Italy. here
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, /boot = 30 meg /swap = 500meg  /root=5 gig /home=rest of free space
<darkkyo> LinuxJones, no /usr ?
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, nah
<darkkyo> LinuxJones, ok i use your setting :)
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, /home is really the only important one. It takes about 25 mins to do a re-install :)
<Xappe> what's the deal with /boot partition?
<njan> Xappe, do you mean what's it for?
<Xappe> yepp
<njan> Xappe, it's where the kernel image file is stored, along with the configuration for the bootloader (grub)
<darkkyo> LinuxJones, yes but i have installed ubuntu with only /root and /swap i have no partition to backup
<Xappe> njan, yes, but why have it on it's own partition?
<njan> when your machine boots up, the bios loads the bootloader off the MBR of your hard disk, and it looks in the /boot partition (which it's installed and configured to know the location of) for configuration
<darkkyo> LinuxJones, /root is the /
<njan> Xappe, because the bootloader is small and stupid and doesn't understand some filing systems and larger partitions
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, that's ok do you have much stuff in your /home directory ?
<njan> Xappe, and also traditionally because it didn't understand partitions not at the beginning of the drive
<Xappe> ah, I see
<njan> Xappe, I think you probably could use the root partition (I've never tried), but I wouldn't recommend it.
<darkkyo> LinuxJones, no but i have upload all files on my second box linux server :-) before reinstall ubuntu
<Xappe> i'm doin that right now
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, perfect :D, just wipe out your current partitions and make new ones and install from scratch.
<snowblink> darkkyo: you might want to put /var in a separate partition
<iapx8088> mh
<darkkyo> LinuxJones, i want a best setting for an 40GB HD tell me a best i use the best :)
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, if you were running a busy server I would recommend a /var /usr but not for a desktop system
<darkkyo> LinuxJones, i use ubuntu for a desktop system, my server use debian sarge and i have created all partition for this thank for this information
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, have fun with your install :D
<darkkyo> LinuxJones, thank you very much LinuxJones i come back here after my reinstall of ubuntu
<iapx8088> I wonder
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, see you then
<iapx8088> is there any ubuntu cd where i can find a kernel image like the rescue one in debian's
<iapx8088> ?
<iapx8088> something to do some rescue root=/dev/hda3
<magnon> I've never tried it, but the installation cd _should_ have a rescue mode
<darkkyo> LinuxJones, oh i have juste a last question after installation i can update my kernel to a K7 version i have a AthlonXP cpu? i use this one or i686?
<magnon> if not you could always use a live cd to fix it
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, yeah it's very easy
<iapx8088> mmh don't know how I' going to fix that with a live cd.
<LinuxJones> darkkyo, K7
<iapx8088> I have an unbootable kernel, and it's alone
<darkkyo> LinuxJones, ok thank see you later
<Xappe> gl darkkyo
<darkkyo> i'll be back all :) get fun with ubuntu
<iapx8088> even with the live cd what can I do as long as I cannot deinstall that one and install a new kernel?
<LinuxJones> :D
<darkkyo> very nice people :) here i'm coming back here
<iapx8088> the bad kernel itself it's saying kernel-panic not syncing:VFS unable to mount root
<LinuxJones> iapx8088, sounds like you don't have the correct filesystem support
<iapx8088> mh
<LinuxJones> iapx8088, did you compile a custom kernel ?
<iapx8088> I could be who knows, I made a mess with kernel config Afaik
<iapx8088> yea
<iapx8088> but my config was a good tuned one, just I did copy the .config instead of making make oldconfig
<LinuxJones> iapx8088, you should have added filesystem support in the kernel or used initrd
<iapx8088> yea but I have to come back there to do that
<iapx8088> I simply need to boot into ubuntu one more time to fix that.
<iapx8088> but linux root=/dev/hda3 into installation cd didn't help
<iapx8088> nor did linux root=/dev/hda3 into hoary live cd.
<iapx8088> what a mess.
<LinuxJones> iapx8088, it's probalby faster to just re-install :D
<snowblink> iapx8088: can you get to a grub menu when you boot?
<iapx8088> snowblink, sure
<snowblink> iapx8088: do you have any other options apart from your custom?
<esher> how can i disable some installed packages from apt that there never be updated again (ignore) when i do command apt-get upgrade ?
<iapx8088> snowblink, I don't that was the catch
<iapx8088> I was so sure it was going to work
<iapx8088> it was from 2.610 to 2.610, same kernel I told myself
<iapx8088> what the hell, that hoary box was marvellous
<snowblink> iapx8088: you overwrote your old kernels?
<iapx8088> snowblink, sure, this one was working so good
<iapx8088> hibernate and so on
<iapx8088> It was a newbie move.
<LinuxJones> esher, in synaptic select the package(s) and under packages in upper left menu click Lock Version
<iapx8088> i only need to boot that box again and I cannot. What a dumb man
<andred> http://jota.sm.luth.se/~anedah-9/images/screenshots/application-names-in-panel.png
<snowblink> iapx8088: did you actually delete the kernels or just alter the menu.lst?
<andred> Why are application names shortened "..." in the panel at the bottom, when there's plenty of space there?
<Xappe> that's a bug in hoary
<giard> andred, mine do that too... they didn't used to do it in the older version
<Xappe> u have to increase the size manually i think
<Xappe> andred, i've set minimum to 250 px and now it's quite ok
<andred> Xappe, Well, why would you have to do that? It's a bad default since there's space left on the panel.
<andred> A bug already filed on it, or should I file one?
<Xappe> well, I read about it in december I think, so it should've been filed
<andred> Ok. And it's specific to Ubuntu?
<andred> Or a GNOME bug?
<Xappe> could be gnome specific
<andred> Xappe, So how do you change the size manually?
<no0tic> brb
<Xappe> andred, right click, choose preferences --> size -->...
<HurL3y> hi everyone i have a question for Unbuntu people
<iapx8088> snowblink, I did that! (i copied a kernel from knoppix live cd into ubuntu boot and succeeded starting...
<no0tic> I noticed powernowd has been updated in hoary; my problem with cpu frequency is still here...
<HurL3y> in dualboot with XP can anyone can tell me what will be the bootloader with Ubuntu
<iapx8088> no0tic, centrino?
<iapx8088> HurL3y, grub
<no0tic> iapx8088: no amd k7
<goldfish> HurL3y: grub ?
<iapx8088> no0tic, amd k7 will support dinamic cpu frequency change?
<HurL3y> thank you iapx8088
<no0tic> iapx8088: yes
* Gussy is above his head
<no0tic> iapx8088: It was working on warty
<Gussy> damn iver never used linux, is this a good start
<goldfish> Gussy: yep
<no0tic> iapx8088: scaling works also on hoary, only frequency values are wrong
<Gussy> cool as
<Gussy> i just ordered a cd
<Gussy> hopefully i wont get charged
<no0tic> iapx8088: I files #5874 bug
<no0tic> iapx8088: *filed
<goldfish> Gussy: I started using linux 2 days ago. This channel is very helpful, and the forums, and ubuntuguide.org really help
<Xappe> Gussy, no, i got 10 cds for free ;)
<Gussy> cool thanks
<Gussy> 10, nice
<goldfish> I got one for free :)
<Gussy> i rember someone telling me how they somehow pressed back and foward buttons alot when ordering winxp sp2 and ended with a box of 500
<goldfish> yeah
<goldfish> There was a link about it.
<Xappe> Gussy, in that case they'll call you before shipping :)
<Gussy> nah, i only ordered 1
<iapx8088> I'm so happy
<iapx8088> I promise I will never deinstall the stock kernel again
<Xappe> hehe :)
<Gussy> so whats the current wait time for a cd?
<Xappe> i waited a couple of weeks
<Xappe> so if you want to get started quickly, download and burn...
<Gussy> ... dialup 31.2k
<Gussy> not an option
<Xappe> ah
<Xappe> ok
<Gussy> and i get a perty cd anyways
<andred> Xappe, That's just how you change the panel size
<Xappe> andred, yes...think that's the only wy right now. but I might be wrong...
<andred> Xappe, That changes the *height* of the panel, which has no effect on when the window names are shortened.
<Xappe> andred, nono...right click the applet
<Xappe> the little "bar" on the left
<andred> Xappe, Ahh, ok
<andred> Thanks
<no0tic> rhythmbox crashes when I try to import folder...
<andred> Xappe, This is the bug: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4918
<Xappe> andred, yes
<Xappe> off@restart x
<Sye> Hello
<theine> i'm looking for an alternative to metacity, any suggestions?
<j-rock> openbox
<theine> j-rock: do you know a clean way of replacing metacity with openbox?
<Xappe> hmm, did an upgrade, now the industrial window theme is all gone (hoary)
<j-rock> theine: umm i used to let me look it up
<theine> j-rock: say again?
<j-rock> theine: in a terminal type 'openbox --replace' and then save your gnome session
<j-rock> theine: after you install openbox of course
<j-rock> thats it
<theine> j-rock: okidoki
<cutoff_> hi all!
<j-rock> tell me if it works out :)
<j-rock> it should make gnome VERY snappy
<theine> j-rock: THE feature i need is vertically maximizing
<theine> j-rock: edge resistance is also nice
<usual> mono broken in hoary?
<usual> mono-assemblies-base trying to overwrite files in libdbus-cil
<daniels> usual: yes
<usual> daniels, k
<snowblink> theine: You can get vert maximizing by assigning a keyboard shortcut
<theine> is there anything like xawtv in the main ubuntu repository?
<usual> daniels, I see alot of live cd's using the application 'captive' to use NTFS partitions, any plans for that to be included in ubuntu?
<theine> snowblink: i know, but i never got used to that
<SirFred> gtk 2.6.2 is already on hoary. Amazing.
<giard> SirFred: yeap, kinda curious about the new sound-juicer too... really glad to see bittorrent made it in as well
<SirFred> giard: New sound juicer?
<SirFred> I have 0.5.15
<giard> SirFred: it hasn't hit hoary yet
<jayduk> looking for advice - i've got a list of urls in a TXT file. Each one needs to be accessed once only, sequentially, at 30 minutes intervals. Any ideas what would be the best tool for the job (command line?)
<SirFred> giard: Oh.
<SirFred> giard: I expect we will be able to choose the quality with the new sound juicer.
<SirFred> It seems that the new powernow has some mistake on the init script
<SirFred> /etc/init.d/powernowd: line 66: [: speedstep-smi: binary operator expected
<savage1r> Hello?
<giard> SirFred: seems that the new sound juicer will use "Audio Profiles"  not sure what those are
<mariano> 'afternoon, people
<savage1r> Hey, I'm a linux n00b and I just installed ubuntu,can someone help me out with a few things?
<website> savage1r, go
<website> savage1r, don't ask to ask, just ask!
<savage1r> ok, well, how the hell do I install software?
<website> savage1r, are you running hoary or warty?
<savage1r> Full install
<savage1r> not livecd
<website> (the menus differ)
<mariano> I guess the http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ might help you, savagelr
<SirFred> it's missing a pair of quotes
<website> computer ---> administration ---> synaptic
<esher> i want to install courier-imap-ssl, but apt-get will also install exim... how can i this disable ? i only need courier packages
<savage1r> There is no administration tab under computer
<mariano> I have a related problem. Somehow, while upgrading my hoary sys Synaptic got uninstalled, when trying to install it again I get a dependency problem which can't be solved :S
<mariano> any idea?
<savage1r> ok, hold on
<altan> where is the config file that manages what to do at startup (like when it's starting Postfix, RAID services, syncing the time etc)
<savage1r> ok, found the synaptic
<esher> LinuxJones, i dont have synaptic here, its console only
<website> savage1r, excuse me but i'm running hoary
<savage1r> ok
<website> and the menu differs
<mariano> does anyone know the utility of libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.3?
<savage1r> I actually tried this package manager before
<savage1r> And I keep getting error messages and nothing installs
<website> have you upgraded the list?
<savage1r> Yeah, I think so
<iapx8088> mmh
<savage1r> Should I dl package files only?
<website> savage1r, yes you can
<iapx8088> anyone knows if yesterday kernel update 2.6.10 for hoary was bugged
<savage1r> Will that make a difference in the install?
<website> just check "download only" when click apply
<savage1r> ok, well, it's dling them
<savage1r> But will I still get the error messages?
<SirFred> iapx8088: It's buggy for me. My soundcard don't work for any of the 2.6.10-2 hoary series.
<altan> Where can I edit services for startup (Postfix, time synchronization with ubuntulinux.org, stuff like that)
<website> savage1r, you get errors for broken dependencies
<website> do this
<savage1r> ok
<website> edit ---> fix broken dependencies
<website> and then apply
<website> it will fix your system
<website> it is strange since i had a broken dependencies when i was upgrading to hoary
<savage1r> ok
<savage1r> Well, I'm dling packages at the moment
<savage1r> So I guess I'll fix broken dependencies when that's done
<website> yes
<savage1r> ok, hopefully this'll work and I can use wine and samba
<website> yes
<savage1r> Now if I can just get WWIIOL to work I'm ditching Windows, lol
<website> so enjoy
<savage1r> ty
<larsrohdin> is fbsetbg something i have to download?
<website> larsrohdin, i don't understand
<larsrohdin> fbsetbg, has something to do with changing wallpapers in fluxbox.. but i can't get it to work...
<website> tell synaptic to locate in which package is fbsetup executable
<larsrohdin> excuse me? do what?
<savage1r> website it's funny, since I've used windows for so long it feels like I'm a retarded kid in a calc 2 class when it comes to linux, lol
<website> do you have fbsetup executable on your system?
<larsrohdin> i honestly don't know=)
<larsrohdin> i have fluxbox=) and its running...
<Guardiann> larsrohdin take a look her >>>  http://www.xs4all.nl/~hanb/software/fluxbox/fbsetbg.html
<website> savage1r, it is the same feeling that i had when 4 years ago i switched to Gnu/linux debian
<klaym> windows makes us all retarded
<savage1r> Ugh, before I tried installing ubuntu (easy) I tried installing Debian (fucking impossible)
<website> larsrohdin, maybe you can do fbse(TAB) in the terminal to know if you have that
<website> savage1r, no, it is like ubuntu
<website> just some questons to answer
<jakujaku> hi
<savage1r> Can you help me install Cinelerra when I'm done updating? :D
<website> savage1r, why not ?-)
<savage1r> schweet
<cblack> lo folks
<larsrohdin> Guardiann, when i click on download cvs-version... i just get alot of text... what am i supposed to do with it?
<website> savage1r, how does it mean? i don't find that work on my dictionary (i'm not english native)
<Guardiann> not sure i left the site
<savage1r> How does what mean?
<savage1r> oh schweet?
<website> <savage1r> schweet
<savage1r> lol
<jakujaku> i got "ramdisk compressed image found at block 0" when i booted from an ubuntu cd. out of memory?
<savage1r> Um, cool
<jakujaku> and it halted there
<website> jakujaku, do you have a sata hd?
<jakujaku> i dont know
<savage1r> Ok website, I got an error when the installer tried instaling samba
<jakujaku> how d o i find out?
<website> uhm.. it seems that the initrd image don't load the appropriate modules
<savage1r> ok..soooo
<website> savage1r, what error?
<larsrohdin> how can i see which version of fluxbox im running?
<savage1r> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.7-Iubuntu6.3_i386.deb
<totzilla> morning
<website> savage1r, try to install it again
<savage1r> I did, 2 times
<website> uhm ok
<website> so do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<website> what's up?
<savage1r> um...how do I do that?
<larsrohdin> anyone?
<website> open the terminal and then do: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Anubis> This is pissing me off
<Anubis> been up all night
<Anubis> I can't successully compile a damn thing?
<savage1r> database is locked by another process
<savage1r> Close the package manager?
<Anubis> wtf? is wrong with the environment?
<Anubis> the apps I want to use are broken
<website> savage1r, yep
<Anubis> I try to compile them
<Anubis> I don't have the dependencies
<website> Anubis, maybe you don't have the right libs
<Anubis> or if I do they are old
<Anubis> like now
<larsrohdin> how can i update my fluxbox?
<Anubis> trying to install the latst XFCE4
<savage1r> ok, ran the execution, that looked like everything went ok
<Anubis> people in the forums said it works
<Anubis> but not here
<Anubis> simple things
<bretzel> Hi all --- Anybody knows C++ ???
<website> larsrohdin, use synaptic
<Anubis> dbh-1.0 XFCE4 is looking for
<diego> Anubis: why are you not using apt?
<savage1r> ok website, looks like the execution went through
<Anubis> seems as though I have the libs but not the bin?
<website> bretzel, yes but in #c++ is better
<savage1r> do I go back to package manager?
<website> yes
<Anubis> diego, because its not in there?
<larsrohdin> website, fluxbox -version says Fluxbox 0.1.14... is that old or new version?
<diego> Anubis: sure it is
<website> savage1r, go back and try to install samba
<diego> Anubis: `apt-get install xfce4
<Anubis> diego what is?
<website> larsrohdin, give me a minute
<Anubis> which version is that?
<larsrohdin> ok, thanks
<Anubis> its not 4.2
<diego> Anubis: shrugsauce
* website checking
<Anubis> so like I was saying
<savage1r> Nope, still have that samba error
<diego> i'm on hoary so i dunno
<Anubis> anyone know of the dbh-1.0 pkg?
<totzilla> xfce4.2 installer is failing to find dbhash?
<larsrohdin> diego, isn't hoary released in march or something?
<website> larsrohdin, i need the package name
<totzilla> i had to install the dbh devel pkg to get 4.2 working
<diego> larsrohdin: that's the plan
<larsrohdin> website, how can i find that?
<larsrohdin> diego, but how can you be on hoary now then=)
<Anubis> totzilla, with what command?
<Guardiann> larsrohdin is out now but its in development
<savage1r> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.7-Iubuntu6.3_i386.deb (--unpack): subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<bretzel> website -- That's because I have a point that I don't catch : look:" class::function( const type& t) ": the compiler raises error:  ( next line with real error )
<diego> larsrohdin: mad hax...either that or anyone can be by following the "Update to Hoary" instructions on the web site
<Anubis> is it in the repositories/
<bretzel> cursesiface.cc:116: error: passing ` const felix::csize' as `this' argument of `int felix::csize::height()' discards qualifiers
<totzilla> i use yum -y install  Anubis
<diego> larsrohdin: it's not done yet but it's fine for me
<website> bretzel, i don't know how to help you
<Anubis> yum?
<bretzel> thus const freference in arguments doesn't  work ... I never understood that
<website> totzilla, yum? here is debian world
<website> apt-get instead
<larsrohdin> website, where can i find the pakage name?
<diego> roofles
<website> larsrohdin, i'm doing it for you
<bretzel> website: ok... thanks for your time :-)
<larsrohdin> oh, ok=)
<Anubis> wtf is yum?
<Anubis> and what difference does it make which installer I use?
<totzilla> its a package manager Anubis
<larsrohdin> Anubis, the redhat package manager
<website> larsrohdin, but if you system is upgradded it is the last package, if you want a newest version switch to hoary
<Anubis> basically, how can i satisfy these dependencies
<savage1r> website, I can't even remove samba
<cblack> hrm. are there install images that support reiser4?
<website> Anubis, it is apt-get for fedora $ friends
<diego> website: don't forget about the backports project
<larsrohdin> website, ok how can i do that then?
<Anubis> also its missing X pixmap Library
<website> larsrohdin, The latest stable release is v0.1.14
<Anubis> I can't find thes in the universe
<Anubis> multiverse
<larsrohdin> well, that the one i have...
<Anubis> nada
<larsrohdin> shit, all i want is to change my wallpaper=)
<website> diego, what?
<diego> m00
<website> larsrohdin, why do you use a desktop manager that is hard to manage, have you already tried gnome?
<Anubis> where is ubuntuforums chammel?
<larsrohdin> website, because i want a new challange... gnome is as boring as windows=)
<diego> the backports project offers xfwm4_4.1.99.2+cvs.20041212-1-4.10ubp1_i386
<website> :-) yes it could be, but not for me ^__^
<diego> oops
<diego> note how i can't read
<diego> roooofle
<savage1r> Ok website, ready to help me install cinerella?
<savage1r> er...cinelerra
<larsrohdin> i've managed to configure my own menu and all that... the only thing that isn't working is fbsetbg...
<diego> and now for something relevant: XFCE v4.1.99.2+cvs.20041211-2-4.10ubp1_i386
<website> savage1r, do: sudo apt-get upgrade
<website> so we will see what will go wrong
<Anubis> solved one dependency
<Anubis> now for the last
<Anubis> I love this
<Anubis> Like when I was new to Linux
<Anubis> and thought I'd get help in IRC
<WillCooke> Anyone who's running hoary > Does nautilus applications:/// work for you?  I get an error
<Anubis> I got some
<Anubis> but mostly i had to figure things out
<savage1r> samba: Depends: samba-commo (=3.0.7-Iubuntu6) but 3.0.7-ibuntu6.3 is installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f
<website> Anubis, to solve dependencies automatically use synaptic ---> edit ---> fix dependencies
<Anubis> its the fun part about Linux
<bretzel> website: ah --- I 've worked around: If you know c++ and interrested of my thought :passing const reference in parameter - you cannot use the argument's regular properties.  so if I copy the instance into a local or other non const ref obj, I can work with it :-)
<Anubis> but also a PITA!
<diego> WillCooke: doesn't work for me either last time i checked
<WillCooke> diego, Doh!
<website> bretzel, thanks :-)
<Xappe> WillCooke, have used Hoary since early december, applications:/// has been dead since then...
<Anubis> website, how can synaptic solve dependecies for an installer that indepedent of synaptic?
<WillCooke> OK, thanks guys.
<website> savage1r, look for samba common package
* totzilla sips coffee
<website> Anubis, excuse me i thought it was a regular package
<iapx8088> mnmh
<savage1r> Website, I keep getting the same error over and over
<iapx8088> does anyone know if there's a real performance enanchement using --initrd
<larsrohdin> ok, is anyone here running fluxbox? and how do you do to change wallpaper=)
<website> is the samba common isntalled?
<website> iapx8088, yes initrd load modules
<savage1r> subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<website> and starts kernel
<iapx8088> website, what about the enanchements
<website> (it is used when you don't know exactly what is needed built in kernel)
<savage1r> I don't think so, but samba isn't my primary concern, I'd rather install cinelerra
<WillCooke> Anoe with hoary go skype 1 running?
<website> iapx8088, wait since i need to traslate that word
<Guardiann> larsrohdin do you mean the background?
<larsrohdin> Guardiann, yes
<WillCooke> anoe -> anyone (I think the batteries in my kbd are running flat)
<Guardiann> have you looked at their site at all?
<larsrohdin> Guardiann, all day long=)
<Guardiann> hmmm  try here
<Guardiann> http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docs/en/faq.php
<iapx8088> website, you are right it's wrong
<website> iapx8088, do yo want to know if a system goes better with initrd?
<savage1r> Ok, so how about we try to tackle installing cinelerra?
<larsrohdin> Guardiann, i've done all that...
<iapx8088> website, yeah, or a good reason to use initrd in a custom kernel
<Glin|Jol> how can i determine the version of a package i have installed?
<website> iapx8088, in a CUSTOM kernel there is not reason
<WillCooke> Ahh Skype fixed.  I needs libxft1 installing
<website> Glin|Jol, use synaptic or dpkg
<iapx8088> website, and why mainteneirs use ite?
<iapx8088> it
<website> iapx8088, initrd immages contains modules to run the system
<iapx8088> ahh i see
<cblack> hrm
<website> it you should build a kernel for more people
<cblack> why does a dist-upgrade to hoary install both x.org and xfree86?
<Anubis> fixed it
<iapx8088> I-ll go initrd
<Anubis> I should help others:)
<website> you should consi "any" hardware configuration as built in
<savage1r> Website, let me know when you have a few seconds
<website> cblack, it does it to solve dependencies
<website> it is ok
<cblack> website, yeah. noticed that a second later when it asked which server i wanted to use. hehe.
<Anubis> does Hoary have Xorg 6.8?
<larsrohdin> Guardiann, any ideas?
<website> since x.org will be auto configurated for you
<Guardiann> larsrohdin no sorry I have stuck with gnome
<iapx8088> website, isee thanks for the help
<website> Anubis, yes it has xorg
<website> iapx8088, here to help (i'm joung and i'm happy to help)
<website> savage1r, it seems to be your time
<savage1r> sweet
<website> :-)
<larsrohdin> Guardiann, ok thanks alot anyway...
<savage1r> ok, need to install this program cinelerra
<Guardiann> yw
<savage1r> It says it's an executable file
<website> savage1r, it is in te repo?
<savage1r> te repo?
<diego> teh reposaurus
<savage1r> oh...um...what are repositories?
<website> i don't know anything about that program.. so
<website> savage1r, repositories are where packages are (ubuntu servers)
<savage1r> Oh, it's not from an ubuntu server
<website> apt-get and synaptic have a file where the packages name are stored to and then the get them from ubutu servers
* diego jumps behind a tree and hopes the reposaurus rex doesn't spot him
<savage1r> It's an independant program for linux
<savage1r> It's a video editing program
<website> diego, :-)
<website> savage1r, can i have a html page?
<savage1r> um....hold on
<website> ok sir!
<savage1r> http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<savage1r> http://heroinewarrior.com/download.php3
<diego> website: it's not in the repos
<website> diego, she has already said that
<savage1r> Is it able to be installed?
<SirFred> Firefox is crashing on hoary when I try to print.
<website> savage1r, it seems to be an rpm file isn't it?
<website> SirFred, arch?
<savage1r> Yeah, I already ran the rpm
<SirFred> website: i386
<savage1r> But I can't get the program to run
<website> savage1r, how?
<savage1r> I double clicked on the rpm and selected a folder to extract to
<SirFred> Perhaps it's related with mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<website> have you done rpm -i package (it could not work)
<website> ?
<website> SirFred, i never tried it since i upgraded to hoary yesterday
<savage1r> ok...maybe I don't understand how this works
<website> savage1r, really it is not installed
<savage1r> I just extracted the files
<savage1r> I need to know how to install them
<hybrid> hello
<totzilla> hi
<website> savage1r, windows is not linux
<savage1r_> ?
<savage1r_> I know
<website> rpm is a special package
<savage1r_> ok
<website> it is not something like zip
<diego> website: are you serious? shiiiiiit.
<savage1r_> ok
<savage1r_> so...
<website> diego, fun guy :-)
<website> rpm is like deb
<savage1r_> I don't know that
<website> but a little bit different
<savage1r_> ok
<website> you shoudl open the terminal
<savage1r_> ok
<website> and then go where you downloaded the package
<savage1r_> ok
<website> and then do rpm -i name-of-the-paclage (it could work)
<website> since in debian i had to convert it in deb
<savage1r_> ahhh, ok
<SirFred> Is anybody else suffering this problem? I just press the print option on mozilla firefox file menu, and get a SIGSEGV
<savage1r_> I'll try that, then come back if it don't work
<diego> SirFred: i just tried it and it didn't happen to me
<website> SirFred, submit the bug
<SirFred> I'm going to restart the computer first.
<website> savage1r, if it will not work (as i think) we neet to do sudo alinen package and then sudo dpkg -i package
<SirFred> Because I've updated gtk2 a while ago.
<website> SirFred, yes do that
<SirFred> I've restarted gnome, I think it should be enought, but, who knows.
<hybrid> i have an airport wireless card set up for my network but when i got to other wan's it doesn't recongize it/ why is that and how can i fix it?
<website> SirFred, is better if you rebbot it and test again before submit a bug
<diego> hybrid: wlan*, not wan
<hybrid> oo srry
<website> diego, it is not my field
<diego> website: mine's always just worked :/
<Xappe> SirFred, you're using Hoary right?
<diego> Xappe: he left the room
<Xappe> oh, didn't notice
<website> Xappe, ^__^
<savage1r_> Ok, website, it says I need to run alien and then run as root
<website> ok check if you have alien installed
<savage1r_> aparrently I do
<website> ok
<website> do
<savage1r_> I ran it and it said I need to run as root
<website> sudo alien package.rpm
<zhukov> hello
<savage1r_> file "package.rpm" not found
<website> zhukov, happy day to you
<website> -__-
<zhukov> :D
<website> more mind flexibility
<savage1r_> Don't I just need to create a root account?
<website> savage1r_, it was for you
<zhukov> I'm i just the only one that cant hear sound when playing flash in firefox?
<savage1r_> what was for me?
<hybrid> did u try using the root terminal savage
<website> zhukov, look at ubuntuguide.org
<website> <website> more mind flexibility
<zhukov> i did :)
<website> package.rpm is a varible
<savage1r_> I have no idea how to use the root terminal
<website> no no
<website> you never should use it
<website> just
<diego> how do you say 'XFCE'?
<savage1r_> Oh, website
<website> sudo alien name-of-the-package.rpm
<jaza> how do i play a game thats in a .jar file?
<savage1r_> I ran the alien command for the package and it said I needed to open it in root
<jaza> cms//
<jaza> cmd?
<savage1r_> How do I create a root account?
<website> jaza, it should be java i think
<Xappe> diego, "exfschee" ;)
<website> savage1r_, !!!!
<diego> jaza: .jar is a zip file containing java stuff, try `java bleh.jar`
<website> put "sudo" before the command"
<diego> Xappe: are you kidding?
<Xappe> yes
<diego> good
<savage1r_> ok
<diego> i've always said 'XForce' in my head
<diego> but now i feel stupid
<rotundo> hello: what is the difference between fam and gamin, and why does ubuntu recomend the later to me? (it want to upgrade gamin, but conflicts with fam)
<website> savage1r_, , you have an root account but is "unset" and it is betterto leave it as it
<savage1r_> ok...., it made a .deb package
<Xappe> diego, sorry 'bout that :)
<website> now
<website> savage1r_, sudo dpkg -i package-that-you-have-created-deb
<diego> Xappe: ok seriously now, do you say each letter individually?
<website> s/-deb/.deb
<WillCooke> anyone else getting a seg-fault when installing samba on hoary?
<andred> Hmm, the focus prevention stealing in metacity seams buggy. Sometimes a nautilus window starts up under Firefox for me.
<website> diego, uhahahhaha
<no0tic> andred: nautilus, always starts under other windows here...
<Xappe> diego, well, i do that, but i don't know wheter or not it's right
<diego> heh
<website> no0tic, it is space stuff
<website> no0tic, space navigation
<diego> website: how do YOU say 'XFce'?
<website> it should be better
<website> diego, X F C E
<diego> bah time-consuming
<website> in italian: ics ef ci a
<no0tic> website: I noticed: it starts just under the focused window, but over the others
<diego> XForce makes it sounds like something right out of Star Wars though
<PWM> when I type "sudo gedit /ect/apt/sources.list" in the console gedit opens sources.list, but the file is empty! how can that be?
<diego> Luke, use the XForce!
<website> yes you can go to parent folder easly
<blah09> its /etc
<PWM> damn :)
<Xappe> diego, how about XFace then ;D
<website> to close all the folder do "CTRL + Q"
<blah09> sudo /etc/apt/sources.list =)
<larsrohdin> if i want some program to start when i start fluxbox, where can i edit that?
<PWM> got it :|
<diego> Xappe: heh
<website> blah09, what it will do?
<savage1r_> ok, web, ran sudo dpkg -i on it, now what?
<website> it is installed
<diego> i'ma go take a nice steamy shower
<savage1r_> ...where?
<website> savage1r_, in you system
<hybrid> is sudo better then using the root terminal?
<blah09> website what do you mean?
<savage1r_> How do I execute it?
<website> <blah09> sudo /etc/apt/sources.list =)
<Kyaneos> hi
<hybrid> hi
<blah09> oh i forgot the nano
<Kyaneos> how can i play mp3 files with rhythmbox??
<blah09> to edit your sources.list file
<website> savage1r_, i looked into the rpm and there is not any desktop file you should run it from terminal
<Kyaneos> please
<blah09> kyaneos: sude apt-get install gstreamer-mad0.9
<blah09> 0.8
<diego> hybrid: `sudo -s` is about the same as `su` but sudo-y-er
<blah09> sudo
<Kyaneos> okis
<blah09> my typing is bad today
<website> go to the terminal and then write the name of the program
<dud> you can only execute ELF executables... not ascii files heh
<Kyaneos> thankyou very much
<savage1r_> ok, with the .deb extension?
<website> blah09, yes :-)
<diego> dud: you can interpret ascii files...
<website> no
<website> savage1r_, without deb
<savage1r_> ok
<SoB> anyone have some insight as to why k3b (growisofs) won't burn DVDs faster then .7X...?  And after installing k3b using synaptic I can't run the setup because kcmshell is missing but not listed in synaptic
<website> savage1r_, it is started?
<diego> bye all...look out for reposaurus rexes as you leave
<larsrohdin> how can i make a program start when i log in to fluxbox?
<maximaus> Kyaneos, open up Synaptic and search for gstreamer-mad
<robably> uhh, anyone know what might be cuasing the install to freeze after hardware detection? the error it reports (before hanging) is Kernel panic: fatal exception in interrupt in interrupt handler - not syncing
<savage1r_> no
<website> SoB, it is not the better way into ubuntu
<website> larsrohdin, gonna google
<SoB> website, I don't understand what you mean
<website> maximaus, not gstreamer-mad but gstreamer0.8-mad on the universe
<blah09> oh its just gstreamer-mad without the 0.8
<blah09> oh
<savage1r_> So, it was xmovie_1.9.13-2_i386.deb, I tried running that without the .deb extension
<blah09> ah yes website is right
<website> SoB, it is not the best thing to use kde stuff on ubuntu
<maximaus> Anyone here used Beatrix? I'm throwing Linux on my aunties 2nd HDD (she's begging because of virii) and on the fence between it and Ubuntu (which I use on my box). She's got a 350mhz/192 clunker.
<savage1r_> won't run, lol
<blah09> lol
<blah09> but fluxbox on it
<website> blah09, i don't understand, is there a gstreamer-mad package?
<blah09> yeah apparently, im not sure if it works though
<SoB> website, even without k3b, just using growisofs on the command line it doesn't burn the possible 2x
<savage1r_> Ugh this is the biggest drawback I can see in linux
<blah09> on ubuntuguides.org they recommend gstreamer0.8-mad
<website> blah09, yes it is true
<Quest-Master> savage1r_, what drawback?
<savage1r_> Pain in the ass installs
<fc> Hi, I need a good program to burn audio and data cd's, and to burn from an iso
<website> blah09, i don't find that package
<website> fc www.ubuntuguide.org
<SoB> I'm with fc, then, if k3b w/growisofs isn't a good idea.  What are the alternatives
<SoB> very well
<Quest-Master> savage1r_, what are you installing?
<maximaus> fc, data and iso you can do with Nautilus just great. I use Gnomebaker for audio CDs.
<fc> huh?
<cubex> hello everyone
<blah09> root@loki:/ # apt-cache search gstreamer-mad
<blah09> gstreamer-mad - MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer
<savage1r_> Private pm quest
<cubex> why does postfix depend on ubuntu-base?!
<fc> maximaus, how do you burn iso's with nautilus
<Xappe> how about graveman? (haven't tried it myself)
<maximaus> right click, "burn"
<cubex> i want to remove postfix, but it says it'll remove ubuntu-base as well, how ome?!
<fc> hm
<blah09> maximaus: you could try installing ubuntu using the custom boot parameter with the install CD, then installing fluxbox instead of gnome
<website> blah09, $ sudo apt-cache search gstreamer-mad
<website> vincenzo@ubuntu:~ $
<heliode> hey, can I ask a question about ubuntu? I just installed it on my laptop and the screen resolution won't go above 800x600, while I specified it during the install
<website> blah09, nothing for me (using ubuntu servers without universe)
<blah09> must be on universe then
<maximaus> blah09, I'm using Gnome period, it runs just fine on that box as I've run Mandrake/gnome on it before.
<savage1r_> well quest, I sudo alien'd an rpm, sudo dpkg -i'd it, and now I can't get them to execute
<fc> maximaus, right click in the cd creator? i dont see "burn"
<maximaus> the ram is the bottleneck anyway.
<blah09> ah ok
<maximaus> fc, no just right click on the file in the browser.
<fc> oh
<savage1r_> I'm a linux retard so it's kind of difficult
<maximaus> blah09, so I'm looking for something that doesn't have a bunch of services in the background (like Fedora ;))
<Quest-Master> savage1r_, alien doesn't always work perfectly
<blah09> ahh
<Quest-Master> What program did you want to install?
<blah09> gentoo stage 1? ;)
<savage1r_> xmovie and mix2005
<website> Quest-Master, it is a rpm progrram
<savage1r_> Going to try to install cinelerra next
<heliode> I used 'fb1024x768' to get live distro's like Knoppix and BeatrIX to the right resolution. How can I do so for Ubuntu?
<website> Quest-Master, whitout soureces
<Quest-Master> website: Well, that is a crap program
<website> Quest-Master, yes i know but he wanna play it
<maximaus> heliode: Computer/System configuration/resolution.
<savage1r_> Get errors like mix2005: error while loading shared libraries: libXxf86vm.so.1: cannot open shared object file: nos such file or directory
<website> Quest-Master, he did a .deb and install it
<jaza> how do i get java for mozilla in ubuntu??
<encKe`> I have a SB live sound card , but cant seem to get it going. Ubuntu wants to use my on board sound. How can i change this?
<website> Quest-Master, do you know a good movie editor program (he is lookin for that)
<website> ?
<cubex> guys, what does it hurt if i remove ubuntu-base from my system?
<jaza> encke, disable it in your bios
<heliode> Maximaus: there i can only select 640x480 and 800x600. i did specify 1024x768 during the install though
<maximaus> encKe`, I believe you need to disable the on board in the bios.
<website> encKe`, there is a jumper on you motherboard
<cubex> dpkg-query -L says ubuntu-base only contains 2 files, copyright and changes, so is it ok to remove it?
<encKe`> awww......ok
<savage1r_> I know this one is good website
<maximaus> heliode, you'll have to manually edit the xfree config file then.
<savage1r_> Just getting it to work is the trick
<maximaus> and I'm not an authority on that LOL
<jaza> maximaus, how do u install a jar file??
<heliode> o ok...
<website> savage1r_, it is is good why it is not package either in the universe
<jaza> any sitees for linux nubs on installing files for linux??
<encKe`> jaza ....check out this for ur java issue ---> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/index.html
<jaza> i did :/
<jaza> cant dload it
<jaza> lol
<cubex> please?
<website> jaza, yes google is the main site
<Quest-Master> website: I don't know of any
<maximaus> jaza what jar file do you want to install? That's a java file btw.
<encKe`> worked for me
<Quest-Master> I'm sure you can find some though
<heliode> maximaus: i'll try that now..
<jaza> umm
<savage1r_> That's kind of irrelevent, I've read the reviews, talked to people who've used it, seen it's specs, it's a good program
<jaza> silmar.jar
<jaza> maximaus, there is a silmar.jar and a silmar_data.jar lol
<website> savage1r_, so why it does not work?
<maximaus> jaza, you'll need to install java to make it work.
<savage1r_> User error, replace user
<jaza> make what work?
<jaza> its a game i downloaded
<jaza> o i c
<website> savage1r_, the only way to run it is from console
<heliode> Maximaus: u think copying the XF86Config-4 file from Knoppix might do the trick?
<website> try run it from console
<encKe`> brb ....gonna change bios setting
<blah09> heliode i'd just copy out the relevant bits
<maximaus> heliode, that's a good idea--though I'd just print it out and use it for "inspiration". ;)
<savage1r_> Is there a command I need to use when executing it?
<heliode> hm ok i'll go try
<website> heliode, have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xfree86?
<savage1r_> I mean, all the sudo alien, sudo dpkg -i stuff seemed to work
<savage1r_> Maybe I'm just not using the right command to execute
<heliode> ehm.. no i havent... i'll do that first
<website> sudo dpkg -i package : says that it is installed right?
<limaunion> Hi, I'm having some trouble with the new thunderbird 1.0 after upgrading my laptop from warty-backports, I can't get any email from my pop3 account, any ideas?
<website> savage1r_,  sudo dpkg -i package : says that it is installed right?
<Kyaneos> i have a problem with rhythmbox
<website> Kyaneos, play an mp3? go to ubuntuguide.org
<Kyaneos> it seems it plays mp3 files but it breaks
<savage1r_> Unpacking cinelerra (from cinelerra_1.2.2-2_i386.deb
<blah09> you'll have to be a little more specific than that ;)
<savage1r_> Setting up cinelerra (1.2.2-2)...
<heliode> website: what is the command i should do? i'm root btw.
<website> Kyaneos, you have to install gstream-mad package
<savage1r_> Then next command line
<savage1r_> So I'm assuming it work
<website> heliode, it will configure your xserver
<website> savage1r_, ok
<website> do
<website> cinirella in your terminal
<website> $cinirella
<heliode> website; it says the package is not installed
<website> the "$" means that you are on terminal
<heliode> 'x-server-xfree86' is not installed
<website> heliode, do you have xorg?
<blah09> can you set rhythmbox to monitor a folder for mp3s?
<website> blah09, import folder
<blah09> will that monitor?
<heliode> website: I just installed it today from  the latest CD. how can i check?
<blah09> if i say an mp3 to the folder will rhythbox autoadd?
<maximaus> blah09, no it won't unfortunately.
<encKe`> thx for the sound advice. Werked great :)
<blah09> =(
<website> i used that than i add files and they are monitorated every atartup
<blah09> too bad
<savage1r_> cinelerra: error while loading shared libraries: libXxf86vm.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<blah09> ok ill try
<maximaus> blah09, that's the ONLY thing I like about Juk.
<website> heliode, use synaptic
<blah09> i've never tried juk
<blah09> no big deal though, on my xp box i used my computer as my library and played the m3u's in foobar =)
<savage1r_> You see that error website?
<website> savage1r_, it seems that the library is not in the good place
<maximaus> savage1r_, then install the missing library.
<savage1r_> ok, how?
<SoB> =/
<heliode> website; it seems i've got xfree86 installed
<maximaus> blah09, there's always xmms: open folder and give it your root mp3 folder. I use Cymbaline.py at the command line. :P
<website> heliode, so: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<savage1r_> The Cinelerra package contains Cinelerra and most of the libraries needed to run it. We try to include all the dependancies because of the difficulty in tracking down the right versions. Also included are some utilities for handling files. The following are the general contents of all Cinelerra packages.
<savage1r_>     * Foreign language translations - These go into /usr/share/locale.
<savage1r_>     * Cinelerra executable - This goes into /usr/bin
<savage1r_>     * Cinelerra plugins - These go into /usr/lib/cinelerra
<savage1r_>     * soundtest - Utility for determining sound card buffer size.
<savage1r_>     * mplexhi - Multiplexing of MPEG elementary streams with standards conformance.
<savage1r_>     * mplexlo - Multiplexing of MPEG elementary streams without standards conformance but more efficiently.
<savage1r_>     * mpeg3toc - Utility for indexing and reading MPEG files.
<SirFred> Is there any password wallet on ubuntu?
<website> savage1r_, use a pastebin instead
<savage1r_> pastebin?
<website> ciao SirFred risolto con firefox?
<heliode> website: ow now somethings happening... just a sec
<SirFred> website: No.
<SirFred> website: I'm going to open a bug report.
<website> savage1r_, do not flood channel with long messages
<jaza> maximaus
<jaza> u there?
<savage1r_> oh, sorry
<SirFred> website: That was italian, wasn't it?
<maximaus> Ya
<jaza> hi
<SirFred> website: :)
<jaza> i got java installed now
<jaza> how do i run silmar.jar
<jaza> ?
<website> yes SirFred excuse me i looked to you quit message
<website> and it was italian
<website> jaza, it should be $java program.jar
<SirFred> What was my quit message?
<Xappe> hmm, hope they'll fix the gtk themes soon :/
<SoB> nautilus' ability to write cd/dvd is really cool, except when trying to write an ISO to a DVD it requests that I put in blank media over and over again, despite there already being one in the drive
<website> SirFred, something like "abbandono"
<SirFred> website: Weird.
<maximaus> jaza: max@ubuntu:~ $ java -h
<maximaus> Usage: java [-options]  class [args...] 
<maximaus>            (to execute a class)
<maximaus>    or  java [-options]  -jar jarfile [args...]          (to execute a jar file)
<SirFred> website: Oh, it was "Abandonando"
<SirFred> website: Spanish.
<jaza> hmm
<iGadget_> hi
<website> SirFred, it is the "present continuos" of abbandono in italian :-)
<jaza> in readme it says type java -jar silmar.jar
<SirFred> jaza: You need to know the name of the class.
<jaza> ?
<maximaus> jaza: exactly. :D
<jaza> ya
<jaza> but it says
<jaza> zazeem@ubuntu:~ $ java -jar silmar.jar
<jaza> bash: java: command not found
<iGadget_> anyone got some experience with 1600x1200 displays using dvi on linux?
<SirFred> jaza: You need to have java in your path.
<crackerjack> Hello all!! I cannot login to gdm!! I have installed Ubuntu three times over again, and still I cannot login using gdm. Under a normal terminal it works okay
<jaza> huh?
<SirFred> jaza: Where have you installed java?
<hybrid> hello
<iGadget_> I got mine working... but the display's distorted
<jaza> to home
<jaza>  /home/user/
<savage1r_> Oh well, fuck it
<heliode> website ok, i'm done. now i suppose i'll have to restart the x server?
<SirFred> jaza: So, where is the java executable ?
<jaza> o wait /home/jaza/
<jaza> what
<SirFred> jaza: The binary called java.
<jaza> where
<SirFred> jaza: Yes, where?
<hybrid> i have a wlan and my aiport card works perfectly on it but when i went to a friends house the wlan did not work i have a linksys and she has a netgear
<jaza> i have no idea what that is
<maximaus> jaza, that's unusual but fine--just make a symlink from your ~/javaxxx/bin/java to /usr/local/bin/java
<SirFred> jaza: You said that you had installed java, didn't you?
<jaza> ya
<crackerjack> Hello all!! I cannot login to gdm!! I have installed Ubuntu three times over again, and still I cannot login using gdm. Under a normal terminal it works okay
<maximaus> jaza, do you know what a shortcut is in windows? A symlink is kinda like that.
<SirFred> jaza: So, how did you installed it? Tell me the steps to install you followed.
<jaza> o i c
<hybrid>  i have a wlan and my aiport card works perfectly on it but when i went to a friends house the wlan did not work i have a linksys and she has a netgear. why is that?
<jaza> ld on ill look
<jaza> sudo sh /home/jaza/jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin
<jaza> thats where
<iGadget_> crackerjack: probably your gfx card is not correctly installed
<SirFred> jaza: That's how.
<jaza> ?
<jaza> thats what i did
<jaza> so.?
<jaza> lol
<iGadget_> crackerjack: nvidia card?
<SirFred> jaza: That's the installer.
<jaza> ya i installed it already
<SirFred> jaza: Did it asked you about some location ?
<jaza> thats cmd i used
<jaza> no
<crackerjack> iGadget_,? I can start X I can start GNOME.. yes Nvidia
<jaza> i have the file in my desktop the folder with a lock on it
<SirFred> jaza: It asked you nothing?
<jaza> no
<jaza> well
<SirFred> jaza: That's because it's write protected.
<jaza> to accept license agreement
<SirFred> jaza: That's strange.
<SirFred> OK.
<SirFred> And then?
<jaza> then i accepted it installed
<iGadget_> crackerjack: so you do have gfx... it's not just a plain console you're getting?
<heliode> website: lol now my screen is all screwed up... let me try that again
<SirFred> Didn't it told you where it was to be installed?
<altan> how do I install an icon theme in GNOME? I downloaded an icon pack from the GNOME art website, but when I drag it to the Icons view it does nothing\
<bl4cks4ils> when i boot up it says "cannot allocate device." what does that mean?
<jaza> dunno
<jaza> leme reinstall
<SirFred> jaza: OK
<SirFred> jaza: And now, pay attention to the messages.
<SirFred> jaza: Try to see where it's installing java.
<SirFred> jaza: Or try this, before:
<jaza> k
<jaza> ?
<SirFred> /usr/local/bin/java -v
<SirFred> jaza: What we are trying to know, is where got your java installed.
<crackerjack> iGadget_, GFX Than I need to look in xorg.cong or whatever.. gnome starts though (with startx)
<jaza> sudo sh /home/jaza/jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin so i type this first?
<SirFred> jaza: No.
<jaza> ?
<jaza> what then?
<SirFred> jaza: Let's try to see if it got installed in /usr/local.
<SirFred>  /usr/local/bin/java -v
<crackerjack> iGadget_, only gdm doesn accept my login
<SirFred> Try that, to see if java got installed on /usr/local
<lamont> cubex: ubuntu-base Depends: postfix, because postfix is part of base
<jaza> zazeem@ubuntu:~ $ /usr/local/bin/java -v
<jaza> bash: /usr/local/bin/java: No such file or directory
<iGadget_> crackerjack: hmmm... then I guess you have a different problem then
<SirFred> jaza: Bad luck, it's not there.
<jaza> lol
<jaza> only thing i typed in csole was that sudo sh command
<Menaherann> hello
<SirFred> jaza: YOu still have that console opened?
<jaza> am i suposed to do something else?
<Menaherann> anybody home?
<jaza> ya
<iGadget_> crackerjack: gdm doesn't accept your password?
<SirFred> jaza: So, try to scroll up and see where it got installed.
<jaza> its in my home directory
<ewf345> can someone help? my installation hangs on creating device node: /dev/raw1394
<jaza> i said that before lol
<jaza> the java folder is in there
<crackerjack> iGadget_, yes.. I can start gnome or x or whatever, only gdm doesn acceptmy login. Everybody else does
<SirFred> jaza: The folder?
<jaza>  yes  /home/jaza/jre1.5.0_01
<SirFred> jaza: How is it named?
<SirFred> jaza: :)
<jaza> lol
<SirFred> jaza: So, type:
<crackerjack> I can pop up a terminla and login...
<SirFred> export PATH=$PATH:/home/jaza/jre1.5.0_01/bin
<jaza> k
<jaza> done
<iGadget_> crackerjack: sounds like a passwd sync prob with gdm and the rest of the system... I don't have any experience with that, sorry
<SirFred> jaza: Now try: java -v
<crackerjack> iGadget_, ok.. thanks
<jaza> Unrecognized option: -v
<jaza> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<SirFred> jaza: That's fine.
<Menaherann> ok.. now is better
<SirFred> jaza: Now, you should be able to run your program.
<jaza> :D
<jaza> danke
<SirFred> jaza: But only on that shell.
<jaza> thnx
<jaza> ?
<jaza> what?
<SirFred> jaza: I'm going to try to explain it.
<heliode> brb
<jaza> name of file is silmar.jar
<Menaherann> i kinda need some help... will anybody will be willing to provide?
<jaza> k
<iGadget_> Anyone know how I can tweak DVI settings in linux?
<SirFred> jaza: When you type a command on your shell, like 'java'
<jaza> wait whats a shell
<jaza> csole?
<SirFred> jaza: Well. It's the program that runs on the console, for example.
<jaza> ok
<SirFred> jaza: On linux, it uses to be 'bash'
<jaza> i c
<SirFred> jaza: Something like the 'command' on windows.
<jaza> ja
<SirFred> jaza: It's interactive, you type commands and gives you a result for them.
<SirFred> jaza: For example, 'java' is a command. When you type that, the shell tries to find it in some locations.
<jaza> k
<SirFred> jaza: That locations are the ones listed in the PATH variable.
<SirFred> So, if you type:
<SirFred> echo $PATH
<sig> whats the latest stable release? Warty?
* iGadget_ is amazed he's the only one using DVI on linux...
<SirFred> You will see that it contains some locations on your filesystem, delimited with the ':' character.
<SirFred> The programs use to be installed in some standar locations, like /usr/bin, /bin, etc.
<jaza> k
<Menaherann> ok..
<sig> is warty the latest stable?
<SirFred> When you install a program in a non standard location (like /home/jaza/jre5.blabla) ,  you need to change your PATH variable, to instruct the shell to look also on that path for your executables. ok?
<Menaherann> i need soem help configuring the network on Ubuntu
<jaza> o i c
<jaza> $ export PATH=$PATH:/home/jaza/jre1.5.0_01/bin thats this?
<SirFred> jaza: The problem is that the change is only visible for the shell you're running. When that shell terminates, the PATH variable will reset.
<SirFred> jaza: Yes.
<jaza> o
<SirFred> jaza: You need to put that command in a location to be loaded for every shell you run.
<jaza> how
<iGadget_> menaherann: what's the prob
<SirFred> jaza: For example, in a file called .bash_profile on your home directory.
<Menaherann> welll i just installed Ubuntu a couple of days ago...
<SirFred> jaza: That file is read by the shell when it starts. So, you can put that command in that file, but be careful where you put it.
<SirFred> jaza: Perhaps there're more modifications for that variable on that file. Take a look at it.
<jaza> can i just reinstall java to the normal place?
<SirFred> jaza: It's not that easy.
<Menaherann> apparently works fine nut the detail is that i conect to the internet via USB, and i don,t know how to configure that!
<jaza> o
<jaza> damn :/
<jaza> ima linux nub lol
<jaza> learnig though
<jaza> <3 ubuntu
<sig> I'm confused on Hoary and Warty?
<SirFred> jaza: You have another posibility.
<sig> which is the latest?
<sig> and which is stable?
<jaza> ?
<SirFred> jaza: You can make a symlink.
<jaza> how
<SirFred> jaza: It's like a windows shortcut.
<jaza> coo
<sevi> hello
<iGadget_> menaherann: I guess you'll have to find out if your usb (modem?) device is supported by linux first...
<SirFred> jaza: Just type:  sudo ln -s /home/jaza/jre1.5.0_01/bin/java /usr/local/bin/java
<Xappe> sig: Warty is the stable one
<sig> Hoary is the unstable bleeding edge then I take it?
<Menaherann> well it is recognized by the device manager, at least
<Xappe> yes
<SirFred> jaza: That way, you will have a "shortcut" to java in a place where the shell usually looks for binaries.
<jaza> k
<sevi> does anyone know how to get the new fglrx driver to work on warty?
<jaza> sweet
<sig> Xappe: thanks dude
<SirFred> jaza: But that's a worse option.
<iGadget_> xappe: is Warty automatically updated as soon as Hoary is released?
<ZorroBytes> Hi Everyone, I have a problem with my soundcard and Hoary
<Xappe> sig: np
<jaza> lol
<ZorroBytes> checked the ubuntu bugzilla, couldn't find anything.
<ZorroBytes> Basically getting absolutely no sound.
<Xappe> iGadget_, you probably have to upgrade yourself
<SirFred> jaza: Because in this way, for example, if you want to use the java compiler, you need to make another symlink.
<ZorroBytes> Works under Suse 9.2 + KDE.
<crackerjack> Hello anyone?? I CANNOT loginusing GDM. I can popup any terminal and use that to login, but NOT with gdm. I have tryed 3 different installations, I tryed to reinstall GDM, I looked at sever log files..nothing! I can start X or GNOME or whatever but not VIA GDM. Anyone?
<SirFred> jaza: Just updating your PATH, the shell will found for itself all the binaries in the new path.
<sevi> does anyone know how to get the new fglrx driver to work on warty?
<iGadget_> Menaherann: I'm not sure if that means anything... could be the data is simply read from the usb bus
<jaza> sudo ln -s /home/jaza/jre1.5.0_01/bin/java /usr/local/bin/java right?
<SirFred> jaza: Do you understand?
<Grev> can someone using hoary send me their sources.list
<SirFred> jaza: Right.
<jaza> did that
<vinic> Hi all! I have two computers linked to a hub, then hub to a DSL modem. I managed to launch connection from the first computer but I can't figure out how to share that connection for the second computer... anyone can help?
<Xappe> iGadget_, by changing all "warty" to "hoary" in your sources.lst
<SirFred> jaza: I'm sorry, but you are too newbie and I'm not english speaker.
<iGadget_> xappe: that's the next question I wanted to ask, thanks :)
<jaza> lol
<Menaherann> ok... but in any case, will it count as a LAN, or as Ethernet, ?
<SirFred> jaza: Just try to understand what you're doing. OK'
<Menaherann> how should i go abuot configuring?
<jaza> k
<heliode> Hey, what is the difference between the XF86Config and the XF86Config-4 file?
<jaza> sudo ln -s /home/jaza/jre1.5.0_01/bin/java /usr/local/bin/java i did this
<Grev> i'm looking for the proper multiverse and backport server for hoary
<jaza> and looked in bin for java and its no there
<Xappe> iGadget_, and then doing a apt-get update, atp-get dist-upgrade
<SirFred> Where?
<SirFred> Where is "in bin" ?
<jaza> o woops
<jaza> nvm
<iGadget_> menaherann: I'd check google for the device name in combination with linux... see what pops up
<jaza> its there
<jaza> :)
<SirFred> jaza: I don't understand half of your achronims.
<jaza> k now hoe do i open silmar.jar lol
<Menaherann> allr ight, thanks iGadget!
<jaza> how*
<iGadget_> xappe: just as with debian... but will hoary always be unstable, or will it eventually become stable?
<SirFred> jaza: Just the way you where trying before.
<jaza> silmar.jar?
<jaza> zazeem@ubuntu:~ $ java silmar.jar
<jaza> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: silmar/jar
<Xappe> iGadget_, when hoary is released they're starting on Grumpy i think
<socketbind> java -jar silmar.jar
<socketbind> that's the correct form
<jaza> k
<gaatmx> greetings from Mexico
<Grev> would someone using hoary email me there sources.list, especially of you use multiverse and backports
<jaza> omgf it works!!
<SirFred> socketbind: Sure? I thought you need to provide the class name.
<Grev> dbasinge@speakeasy.net
<jaza> thanks guys sirfred
<jaza> :)
<SirFred> jaza: np
<jaza> it worked
<jaza> ::)
<socketbind> oh yes, but it wants to search the classes in the local path not the jar
<jaza> <3
<Grev> TIA
<SirFred> socketbind: So, how does the JVM know what class to invoque?
<socketbind> every jar file has a file name manifest
<socketbind> it contains the name of the main class
<socketbind> so it knows
<SirFred> socketbind: I understand. Thanks.
<socketbind> np, anyway i'm losing my faith in java :D
<SirFred> socketbind: I'm not a java friend.
<chillywilly> python!
<socketbind> you mean you don't like java, SirFred? :D
<SirFred> socketbind: Well, I've worked too little with java.
<socketbind> well, I start to feel so
<SirFred> socketbind: A language I've liked is Objective C
<socketbind> under ubuntu is very unstable for me
<chillywilly> who comes up with the silly code names?
<socketbind> good ol' times huh? :D
<jaza> hmm now i clicked start new game it says path:/home/zazeem/ ???
<SirFred> socketbind: Well, not that old.
<jaza> and lists junk
<PWM> could someone talk me through how to re-compile my kernel? or give me links to howtos... I've searched a lot but I haven't found anything :(
<SirFred> socketbind: All the cocoa layer in OSX is based on Objective C.
<socketbind> i only worked in c++ and don't know anything about it's history :D
<socketbind> wow nice
<jaza> got it nvm :)
<SirFred> socketbind: It's a really powerful language, it lacks a garbage collector, perhaps.
<socketbind> i love mac os x
<chillywilly> apt-get kernel-package ;)
<socketbind> well well, now i'm try to learn python
<SirFred> socketbind: I also work mainly with C++
<chillywilly> apt-get install kernel-package, that is
<socketbind> SirFred: me too :D but i'm only a hobbyist/student :D
<socketbind> love to code opengl/sdl
<jaza> # An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
<jaza> #
<jaza> #  SIGBUS (0x7) at pc=0x4095aa62, pid=5750, tid=1181985712
<jaza> #
<jaza> # Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_01-b08 mixed mode, sharing)
<jaza> # Problematic frame:
<jaza> # C  [libzip.so+0xfa62] 
<jaza> wtf is that :(
<SirFred> socketbind: OpenGL is a fantastic API
<SirFred> socketbind: How elegant.
<hikaru79> jaza, ask in #java
<socketbind> SirFred: yeah, i love it too :D
<jaza> k
<PWM> chillywilly, ok... I tried to install a kernel via synaptic, but I think it just installed some headers... I'm a newbie :|
<Anubis> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `alsa.pc'
<chillywilly> PWM: you want a binary?
<Grev> what are the backport servers for hoary?
<SirFred> socketbind: First time I saw it, I said: this is the way to do it. All that transformation matrixes.
<socketbind> SirFred: funny I wanted to start with DX but it is an ugly piece of....
<jaza> ythere isnt a chnnl called #java
<Anubis> `alsa.pc' I can't find this fie
<iGadget_> okay... just kicking my problem up again:
<iGadget_> Anyone got some experience with DVI in linux?
<socketbind> SirFred: OGL is the way to go :D
<SirFred> socketbind: Never saw it, but I was told about its uglyness.
<unperson> Anyone here have an Intel i810 or i815 video chipset working with Ubuntu?  Mine is mostly working, but I'm curious to see someone else's XF86Config.
<socketbind> yeah especially that COM object model
<PWM> chillywilly, I just want a kernel that support some power management and that can spin down my harddrives...
<tritium> Grev, you don't need backports with Hoary.  It's in active development.
<chillywilly> I had written a small debian kernel howto at one time in my life
<SoB> ok, nautilus won't let me burn DVDs, it just sits at the 'insert rewritable/blank media' any ideas?
<socketbind> well the entire stuff is pure evil
<Menaherann> who can recomend anetwork adapter supported by BOTH windows and Linux?
<SirFred> socketbind: :)
<socketbind> now I only do multiplatform development
<socketbind> :D
<iGadget_> menaherann: intel pro/100
<SirFred> socketbind: That's fine
<socketbind> my stuff should be avaible for everyone :D
* chillywilly prepares to go ice fishing
<unperson> Menaherann, I've had a gigabit ethernet NIC that works fine with both.
<iGadget_> menaherann: or the pro/1000 if you need it ;)
* chillywilly prepares to go ice fishing
<unperson> Menaherann, But I think most major brands ought to do ok, right?
<Grev> does ftp://ftp.nerim.net repos work under hoary?
<socketbind> well for some strange reason I "lost" su-to-root in /usr/sbin
<chillywilly> oops, wrong window...I already announces that here ;)
<socketbind> how can I restore it?
<chillywilly> announced
<titoo> just upgraded to hoary, the fonts are not nice anymore, any idea?
<tritium> Grev, you can use Marillat repos with Hoary, yes.
<socketbind> was it a symlink?
<Grev> tritium, thanks
<tritium> yep
<jaza> socketbind, how do i uninstall java?
<chillywilly> anyone here ever been ice fishing?
<socketbind> rm -rf /usr/java/<java dir>
<socketbind> for instance jre1.4.2
<socketbind> and remove the symlink in you browser's plugin dir
<tritium> that's if you didn't build a java .deb package
<klaym> chillywilly: yea, it's boring
<chillywilly> no way dude
<socketbind> usually situated in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<jaza> its in /zhome/zazeem/
<jaza> home*
<socketbind> oh yes i almost forgot
<socketbind> how did you installed it?
<chillywilly> fishing is more about just getting outdoors and relaxing ;)
<jaza> umm
<socketbind> deb package, self extracting archive from sun ? (not rpm)
<jaza> like this
<eBopBob> hey - is there any detailed guide on how to partition a hard drive using ubuntus installer? - i'd like to ideally partition my 250gb hdd into 7 parts
* iGadget_ is amazed he appears to be the only one using DVI on linux...
<jaza> sudo sh /home/zazeem/jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin
<arabflak> Bugger.
<socketbind> aham
<jaza> i dloaded it and thern typed this in csole
<jaza> sudo sh /home/zazeem/jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin
<jaza> lol
<socketbind> then you have it in your home
<jaza> ya
<socketbind> just remove the dir
<jaza> how do i uninsatall?
<arabflak> I can't get my microphone to work... :S I'm so sad, I want to skype... need microphone.
<socketbind> it does not make any symlink afaik
<jaza> ?
<SirFred> jaza: rm -rf /home/jaza/jre1.5.0_01
<socketbind> no system-wide stuff
<eBopBob> any1?
<socketbind> i have the same version but the jdk, it's very unstable :(
<SirFred> jaza: Well, perhaps jaza, perhaps zazeem, don't know
<socketbind> well maybe only for me...
<SirFred> socketbind: I've read that java 5 was a great speed improve
<socketbind> oh yes, i love the improvement :D
<SirFred> I'd say: a necesary speed improvement
<SoB> wah, why can't I burn :-(
<jaza> k now how do i install it to usr/local/ wtvr
<iGadget_> ebopbop: do you have any existing data on the drive which needs to be saved?
* chillywilly is not a java fan either
<arabflak> I've tried alsamixer and it said that it's turned off. But how do I enable it?
<tritium> SoB, maybe you're not flammable
<socketbind> yeah it was EXTREMELY necessary
<arabflak> (microphone)
<SirFred> SoB: What's the problem.
<wk1989> guys
<SoB> I was wondering when the first smart-a$$ comment would crop up
<jaza> how do i install it to the right directory
<SirFred> SoB: ANy error message ?
<wk1989> is skype working for u rite now?
<socketbind> one of things what most people know about java is it's inhuman speed... :D
<wasabi> Does the Ubuntu initrd properly initialize and scan EVMS?
<tritium> SoB, what are you using to burn?
<SoB> SirFred, trying to use nautilus' in-built burning to burn an ISO to DVD, just sits at the 'insert media' screen and won't do anything...no error message
<jaza> socketbind, how do i install it to the right directory???
<tritium> nautilus?  cdrecord?
<SirFred> This is like a question storm.
<arabflak> Skype is not working for me right now, because my microphone isn't working.
<socketbind> well jaza, the preferred dir is /usr/java
<jaza> arab
<gaatmx> Anyone have tried the NVIDIA installer on Ubuntu? I mean the one that you d/l from nvidia.com not the one you could get from synaptic....
<SirFred> SoB: And you have a CD inserted?
<blah09> skype doesnt work for me at all, when i try to dial out the thing just hangs
<jaza> ya socket but how do i install it to that directory?
<wk1989> Well, the program works but I can't connect to anyone
<jaza> cmd
<jaza> ?
<ArCHoNKoG> in hoary what happen with gdesklets ?
<SoB> SirFred, DVD, yes...and it is blank ;)
<tritium> gaatmx, why not use ubuntu-supplied nvidia?
<socketbind> cd /usr/java
<wk1989> it was working yesterday
<wk1989> so i'm not the  only one?
<SirFred> SoB: Don't know, but there was a way to debug it.
<socketbind> cp ~/jre<whateve> .
<blah09> lemme try in xp
<socketbind> ./jre<whatever>
<socketbind> done
<jaza> zazeem@ubuntu:~ $ cd /usr/java bash: cd: /usr/java: No such file or directory
<socketbind> then make it
<arabflak> Yeah, because dialing out requires money :P
<socketbind> mkdir /usr/java
<jaza> how
<SoB> growisofs is working, but not properly...it only burned at 0.7x on a 2x drive
<gaatmx> tritium, as far as I could read in the forums, they do not work w/  the new kernel. AmI right?
<SoB> and I know the disks are 2x because just yesterday I burned in windows on this computer and it worked fine
<SirFred> SoB: You need to change a gconf key, to activate the debug mode.
<tritium> gaatmx, no
<socketbind> the only thing after you did this is to make a symlink to the jre mozilla plugin in your browser plugin dir
<SoB> SirFred, I'll look around, thanks for the help
<tritium> gaatmx, they work fine
<jaza> cp ~/jre<whateve>???
<SirFred> SoB: np
<socketbind> cp ~/jre and press tab jaza
<socketbind> it will complete the filename
<jaza> coo
<socketbind> the self-extracting archive is still in your home?
<heliode> woohoo :D in case anyone's wondering: i got the screen resolution thing working! thanks Website!
<SoB> SirFred, would the debug just go to stderr?
<jaza> its a bin file
<socketbind> but is it still in your home?
<jaza> ya
<socketbind> superb :D
<jaza> lol
<SirFred> SoB: You need to fire a different nautilus after it, I remember.
<socketbind> did it copied there?
<jaza> zazeem@ubuntu:/usr/java $ cp ~/jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin
<jaza> cp: missing destination file
<jaza> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<gaatmx> tritium, let me find that quote from the forums.....
<socketbind> because you didn't specified it jaza :D
<jaza> what?
<socketbind> cp ~/jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin /usr/java
<SoB> SirFred, ok, will do
<socketbind> how should it know to where copy it? :D
<bert_> hi!
<SirFred> SoB: With an option to avoid nautilus to draw the desktop.
<jaza> zazeem@ubuntu:/usr/java $ cp ~/jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin /usr/java
<jaza> cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/java/jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin': Permission denied
<socketbind> after it has finishes it should be there
<socketbind> oh i forgot
<jaza> lol
<socketbind> you must do it as root!
<jaza> sudo?
<socketbind> yes
<Neo_654> jaza try sudo
<jaza> k
<jaza> k now it worked i think
<SirFred> SoB: After enabling that nautilus-cd-burner key, you should have that debug.
<jaza> didnt get an error
<eBopBob> hey - Does anyone know of a detailed how-to guide (in re: partitioning) for the Ubuntu Installer?
<jaza> now how to install?
<bert_> _slice_,  just want you to know because you've helped me a lot: my wlan works again, because i had a totally misconfigured /etc/network/interfaces file! I've used google & knoppix to recreate it, and that worked for me! Thanks for your help earlier on the day
<socketbind> jaza: cd /usr/java
<socketbind> sudo ./jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin
<jaza> sudo: ./jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin: command not found
<SoB> SirFred, I enabled the debug key and restarted all nautilus but am unsure what you mean about the 'avoid to draw the desktop'
<jaza> ;lol
<eBopBob> No one? Anyone?
<SirFred> SoB: --no-desktop
<socketbind> jaza: it should display a bunch of files being extracted :D
<SoB> oic ;)
<SirFred> SoB: You already have a nautilus started, you don't want the new one to draw the desktop, the icons.
<SirFred> SoB: So, from a gnome-terminal, type nautilus --no-desktop
<jaza> socket
<jaza> sudo: ./jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin: command not found
<socketbind> oh geez
<SoB> SirFred, right, gotcha
<jaza> lol
<socketbind> sudo su then, you will get a root prompt :D
<socketbind> sudo su
<socketbind> cd /usr/java
<SirFred> SoB: You will get a new file navigator, I suppose, go to the burner location using that window
<tritium> sudo -s -H
<socketbind> ./jre<anything>
<socketbind> anything means tab ehm :D
<SirFred> SoB: And I suppose you will have more information on the terminal, this way
<jaza> im root
<socketbind> kewl :D
<jaza> still get that error
<socketbind> cd /usr/java
<socketbind> ls -la
<jaza> sudo: ./jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin: command not found
<socketbind> did you copied it there properly? :D
<jaza> ?
<SirFred> jaza sudo: ?
<socketbind> cd /usr/java
<jaza> no need for sudo?
<SirFred> jaza: You're typing "sudo: blablabla" or "sudo blablabla"
<socketbind> you need sudo ! :D
<jaza> sudo ...
<SirFred> I mean that you wrote "sudo: ./jre....."
<socketbind> oh geez :D
<Xappe> hehe, this chat is quite entertaining to watch :)
<SirFred> Xappe: :)
<jaza> ?
<tritium> jaza, is the .bin executable?  chmod +x file.bin if it's not
<jaza> whats the cmd
<SirFred> jaza: sudo
<socketbind> oh i forgot that too :D
<SirFred> jaza: First, where are you?
<SirFred> jaza: Type pwd
<socketbind> sudo chmod +x jre<tab>
<jaza> im as root
<jaza> root@ubuntu:/usr/java #
<jaza> thats me
<SoB> SirFred, I am not getting any additional debug info anywhere =/
<SirFred> jaza: Now, what is there where you are ?
<socketbind> i told him to cd to /usr/java :D
<SirFred> Type ls
<SirFred> SoB: Humm.
<socketbind> he's in java he told before :D
<socketbind> <jaza> root@ubuntu:/usr/java #
<SirFred> SoB: To say you the truth, I didn't tried it myself, I read it somewere.
<socketbind> i always forget something
<SirFred> SoB: I'm going to try myself, ok?
<SoB> SirFred, ok, np, you tried anyway ;)
<socketbind> sudo chmod +x jre<tab>
<jaza> root@ubuntu:/usr/java # sudo chmod +x jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin
<jaza> root@ubuntu:/usr/java #
<socketbind> cool jaza
<socketbind> now
<jaza> now what
<SirFred> SoB: I have to burn a cd now. Give me a minute.
<socketbind> sudo ./jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin
<SoB> SirFred, ok
<jaza> !!!
<socketbind> sudo ./jre<press tab>
<jaza> sweet
<socketbind> great :D
<jaza> thnx :D
<socketbind> that's it :D
<jaza> :D
<tritium> he doesn't need sudo once he's done "sudo -s -H"
<socketbind> jaza, what browser do you use?
<jaza> mozilla
<socketbind> simple, plain mozilla or firefox?
<jaza> fire
<socketbind> cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<socketbind> you should make a symlink there for the java plugin
<jaza> root@ubuntu:/usr/java # cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<jaza> bash: cd: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins: No such file or directory
<jaza> lol;
<socketbind> sorry: cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/
<SirFred> I think it is /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<socketbind> there is it
<socketbind> :D
<SirFred> Right
<socketbind> oh and yes
<jaza> root@ubuntu:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox #
<jaza> now what
<socketbind> geez dude i always forget something!
<socketbind> cd plugins
<Xappe> hoho
<jaza> root@ubuntu:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins #
<jaza> now what lol
<socketbind> kewl
<SirFred> SoB: /apps/nautilus-cd-burner/debug, that is the key you enabled?
<socketbind> ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<jaza> :D
<jaza> k whatd that do??
<socketbind> ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<SoB> SirFred, yup
<jaza> root@ubuntu:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins # ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<jaza> ln: `./libjavaplugin_oji.so': File exists
<socketbind> heh
<socketbind> ls -la then
<socketbind> and see where it points
<jaza> ??
<socketbind> i have the jdk version and it didn't made the link
<socketbind> ls -la
<jaza> did that
<socketbind> well ls -l
<jaza> it lists
<socketbind> and paste there the output
<jaza> ?
<socketbind> or pm me
<socketbind> if it isn't too much
<heliode> A quick firefox tip: go to about:config, filter for 'turbo' and enable 'browser.turbo.enabled'! try it, you'll like it!
<SirFred> SoB: This is not starting a different process.
<SirFred> SoB: Perhaps I'm missing something
<jcoxon77> hey everyone
<Gwildor> hi
<SoB> I'm going to try a new login
<SirFred> heliode: I'm not feeling anything different.
<SirFred> heliode: What is supposed to do?
<SoB> well that didn't work either
<heliode> Hey, what u guys think about this: the other day i bought a PCMCIA WLAN card, and it said on the box "linux support included!" so i was like "hell yeah!" but the drivers were only for kernel 2.4 >_<... suppose they 'forgot' to mention that on the box
<SirFred> SoB: I'm searching for the place i read it.
<SirFred> SoB: Perhaps some bug on the ubuntu bugzilla.
<SoB> a side question, does anyone know how I can get GAIM to alert me when people have written me messages when the window doesn't have focus...WITHOUT sound?
<SoB> I can't find any way anywhere to enable a flash window or something similar
<SirFred> Perhaps there is something useful in the debug log. To get it:
<SirFred> - unset /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop in gconf-editor
<SirFred> - set /apps/nautilus-cd-burner/debug in gconf-editor
<SirFred> - run nautilus from a gt -> you'll get the log here
<SirFred> - try to write the CD
<SirFred> SoB: I've found it.
<SoB> SirFred, excellent
<metaliu> hi ubuntu guys
<SirFred> SoB: Try that.
<SoB> SirFred, trying now
<SoB> do these gconf editor changes take effect immediately?
<SirFred> SoB: Yes.
<SirFred> SoB: In gnome everything should take effect immediatly
<SoB> SirFred, ok, the nautilus window put out debug as expected, still no error messages about the burning
<SirFred> SoB: Are you using hoary?
<SoB> what is that
<SirFred> SoB: What ubuntu version?
<SoB> warty
<metaliu> does anyone know if Ubuntu will work with my Buffalo 802.11g PCI card?
<SirFred> SoB: Don't know how to help you
<SirFred> SoB: Sorry
<SirFred> SoB: Perhaps your device is locked by another process. Don't know
<SoB> SirFred, good point, but thanks for your help anyway
<SirFred> SoB: :)
<gaatmx> thnx tritium
<gaatmx> it works
<gaatmx> me bad
<SirFred> I expect a better cd burner app for gnome, anyway. This is too simple.
<tritium> gaatmx, good deal
<SirFred> I've got a question about hdparm.
<tritium> gaatmx, if issues come up, let me know
<SirFred> I don't know why, but hoary don't activate DMA on my CDRW device.
<SirFred> So, I tried to make it with hdparm.
<metaliu> im thinking of installing Ubuntu.  does anyone know if it will find my wireless pci card?
<tritium> SirFred, in the init scripts
<gaatmx> I have another doubt: How do I add applications to the Gnome menu??
<tritium> ?
<SirFred> On the boot process it says that /dev/hdc is an unknown device.
<SirFred> But it knows /dev/hda.
<tritium> SirFred, same thing happens for me.
<SirFred> After the boot process, I'm able to do it by hand: hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<Neo_654> metaliu: have you tried to run the liveCd?  I would try that first and see if it will work.
<tritium> /dev/hdb (in my case) doesn't exist yet at the time /etc/init.d/hdparm is run
<SirFred> I think that has something to do with the ide-cd module, that is loaded later, when hotplug starts.
<metaliu> Neo_654: I actually tried booting with the liveCD but it wouldnt boot on my old Gateway computer
<heliode> hey, a quick gnome question: how to I add icons like links to my home folder and to the devices to my desktop?
<SirFred> tritium: Has you fixed it in some way?
<tritium> SirFred, no, I rarely use my cdrw.  When I do, I just re-run /etc/init.d/hdparm start.
<SirFred> tritium: Yes, that's what I do.
<metaliu> Neo_654: I think it's a problem finding the hard drive.  I tried with a different distro and had to use the 'nodma' parameter for it to boot
<SirFred> tritium: But if I forget it, it doesn't burn.
<tritium> SoB, did you look into that?  Maybe you should try enable dma on your cdrw?
<SirFred> tritium: Well, the symptoms are not the same.
<tritium> you mean with SoB?
<SirFred> tritium: Yes.
<tritium> True, but it could explain why he can't burn, perhaps.
<SirFred> tritium: What I get is an error dialog saying that my burner is not enable to achieve that speed, or something so
<SirFred> tritium: Could be.
<tritium> I see.
<tritium> I just haven't taken the time to fix it.  I've thought about changing the order of my init scripts, but I don't care to do that right now.
<Anubis> `alsa.pc' I can't find this file
<Neo_654> metaliu: so far I'm not finding anything where people have posted havnig a problem with it.
<heliode> Does anyone know which repository has MC (midnight Commander) ?
<metaliu> Neo_654: ok, then i just need to get it to boot.  is there anything else i should try besides the 'nodma' flag when booting?  and as a side note, the distro i got to boot was Beatrix
<Neo_654> metalie: what version is it?
<metaliu> Neo_654: I was using warty warthog
<Neo_654> Metalie: what version Buffalo card.
<metaliu> Neo_654: WLI2-PCI-G54
<iGadget_> anyone got some experience with the proprietary ati drivers on ubuntu?
<iGadget_> installing them, I mean
<iGadget_> I've converted the .rpm with alien to a .deb... but will that work?
<iGadget_> I don't really feel like messing up my ubuntu installation...
<tritium> iGadget_, fglrx drivers are in ubuntu.
<iGadget_> tritium: okay... so how do I configure them? I need more DVI options...
<tritium> iGadget_, don't know.  I have nVidia.
<tritium> But I wouldn't be using .rpms when .debs already exists.  Just my opinion.
<ZorroBytes> question, trying to build new alsa drivers, but not finding asm/*.c
<ZorroBytes> when building
<iGadget_> tritium: okay... but I guess these fglrx are not the latest?
<ZorroBytes> What do I need to install to allow for source builds?
<tritium> iGadget_, I'm not really that familiar with them.
<iGadget_> tritium: I understand... thanks anyway :)
<tritium> yeah, sorry.
<Quest-Master> Anybody using the latest XFCE here?
<david_> hello
<tritium> iGadget_, apt-cache search fglrx to find the packages, and then apt-cache policy <packagename> to see the version
<iGadget_> tritium: don't you just love synaptic? :D
<tritium> iGadget_, nah, I stick with apt on the command line
<tritium> :)
<iGadget_> tritium: I only do that when I really need to ;)
<tritium> I see.
<heliode> hey, how do i change the permissions on a file so that anyone may do anything with it?
<tritium> heliode, chmod
<SoB> chmod 777 filename
<heliode> great, thanks :D
<iGadget_> darn... the ubuntu version is _very_ outdated
<bert_> hi!
<tritium> iGadget_, oh...
<iGadget_> 2.6.8.1.3-5 @ ubuntu
<tritium> iGadget_, you're using Hoary?
<bert_> can someone help me, i try to mount a windows share
<iGadget_> 4-3-0_8.8.25-2 @ ATI
<bert_> when i do:
<iGadget_> tritium: no, the original
<bert_> mount -t smbfs -o username=bert,pwd=mypwd //host/share /mnt/folder/
<tritium> 8.8.25 in Hoary, if I read the package versions right
<bert_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //fried/Muziek,
<bert_>        or too many mounted file systems
<iGadget_> tritium: okay... is hoary usable for normal desktop use? :s
<iGadget_> as in... how beta is it? :)
<tritium> iGadget_, in my opinion, it's very usable
<iGadget_> so... you'd risk the apt-get dist upgrade if you were me? :)
<tritium> iGadget_, depends on your comfort level
<snowblink> bert_: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<bert_> thanks
<iGadget_> tritium: well... comfort is a subjective matter ;)
<tritium> iGadget_, if you upgrade, pay close attention to what it's going to remove, if anything
<bert_> snowblink, thanks m8
<snowblink> bert_: np
<iGadget_> as in... I won't be able to reinstall the stuff it'll remove?
<tritium> no, not like that
<iGadget_> tritium: well... no big problem then. If I miss anything after the upgrade, I'll just reinstall it :)
<tritium> iGadget_, right.
<iGadget_> but before I dot that, I'll just try the old fglrx package... If that doesn't solve my problem, I'll upgrade to hoary
<tritium> sounds good
<pepsi> how can i get ubuntu to recognize my cdrom drive again?
<iGadget_> drivers installed... Let's see what an X-restart does :D
<tritium> cool
<iGadget_> If I don't return here within 5 mins... my PC will probably have died ;)
<iGadget_> thanks & brb
<tritium> ok
<heliode> u think we'll see more of him? :P
<tritium> we'll find out
<goldfish> lol
<heliode> hey guys, i gtg, thanks for your help!
<dalsan> I am looking for help in restoring my desktop to the default
<dalsan> I got rid of the top toolbar and can not get it back
<mariano> hi people
<dalsan> hello
<mariano> did anyone experienced problems using synaptic lately? (hoary)
<mariano> it doesn't seem to install anything :S
<dalsan> I installed this morning, but from universe
<mariano> it does uninstall software but it doesn't install properly things
<dalsan> do you know how to restore the desktop to default?
<cuatro> hi guyz, why debian sid with gnome 2.8 runs speedier than ubuntu warty wih compiled kernel?
<dalsan> I lost my top bar
<iGadget_> well... that part worked
<cuatro> I wanna use ubuntu, but it is a little slow :/
<R0bNyc> why I dont have no bootsplash or grub splash ?
<iGadget_> allthough the fglrx driver wasn't loaded afaik
<iGadget_> okay... what's the most elegant way to reconfigure X on Ubuntu?
<mariano> Ubuntu loads much faster with hoary, CUATRO
<Dreamer3_> cuatro: really, interesting
<tritium> iGadget_, dpkg-reconfigure your xserver
<iGadget_> tritium: okay... and I should exit X before doing that, right?
<cuatro> Dreamer3_ it's true :/
<tritium> iGadget_, don't have to, but can't hurt.
<cuatro> mariano I'm gonna download de array4 :)
<tritium> iGadget_, have you changed your XF86Config-4 at all?
<mariano> cuatro, when I upgraded to Hoary I had a much better experience (when things worked, of course ;))
<iGadget_> tritium: no, I thought this would be done automagically as with the nvidia driver package
<cuatro> oh mariano thanks :)
<mariano> however, remember, it's still in development and somethings might not work correctly
<Xappe> iGadget_, there is a quite good guide at the ubuntu forums...
<mariano> which is the reason why I'm here now!
<tritium> iGadget_, good.  The dpkg-reconfigure should work just fine, then.
<cuatro> but, really, I don't know why ubuntu runs so slow, comparing with debian :/
<iGadget_> xappe: is there? I only found the nvidia howto on ubuntuguide.org
<cuatro> I have a p3 677 mhz, 256 ram
<cuatro> :/
<mariano> Cuatro, for me it's the opposite
<jesuel> eek
<Xappe> iGadget_, w8 i'll fetch the url for you
<cuatro> jeje :)
<mariano> it runs much faster than the Debian version I used to have
<jesuel> almost as slow as my linux box heh
<jesuel> via c3 800 w/ 256 ram
<jesuel> ;p
<Dreamer3_> mariano: i can expect warty to be faster than sarge though, or not?
<cuatro> mariano curious :/
<Xappe> iGadget_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3567
* Dreamer3_ though sarge was just unstabled delayed by so many days
<cuatro> mmm I think sarge is much faster than warty
<cuatro> :)
<mariano> Dreamer3, it theory yes, I guess :D
<iGadget_> xappe: thanks
<mariano> but again, Ubuntu is the first distro I'm really looking at
<kalandor> hi everybody, could anybody help, where to put module options for bttv? I mean which file?
<cuatro> mariano the first distro that I've used was ubuntu, but now I think debian is much faster than ubuntu :/ I don't know why, I killed processes of init.. but it's slow :(
<cuatro> I meant, after I used debian.. :)
<cuatro> now I'm downloading hoary (by your recmmendation)
<mariano> Cuatro, for me let's say I lost my linux verginity with Ubuntu, with Debian it was just petting :)
<Treyck> hi all
<iGadget_> well... this seems to be a fairy large operation... let's first eat and then look further :)
<cuatro> mariano jeje
<mariano> CUATRO, again, it's not that I recommend you to install Hoary, it's just my experience
<mariano> CUATRO, however, it is very exciting to see how fast things are getting developped when you have hoary installed
<jesuel> lol
<jesuel> thats very funny  mariano
<Quest-Master> Last time I tried to upgrade to Hoary, I had no X
<Dreamer3_> mariano: you used warty before?
<jesuel> i feel that way about prior distro's. like redhat and whatnot
<no0tic> Quest-Master: me too, but then I resolved
<cuatro> mariano jeje thanks :)
<Quest-Master> no0tic: What'd you do?
<no0tic> Quest-Master: installed what was missing
<mariano> I think the best thing to do is to have your files and things very well packaged so you don't miss much time if you need to reinstall your OS
<Quest-Master> no0tic: Which was xserver-xorg, I am guessing?
<mariano> Dreamer, yes, I had Warty since it was beta
<Quest-Master> Or xorg-xserver?
* Dreamer3_ wonders if anyone here has gone from sarge -> ubuntu
<mariano> Dreamer, I did
<jesuel> not me
<no0tic> Quest-Master: no, they were fonts
<mariano> but I almost didn't use Debian
<Dreamer3_> mariano: via apt?
<Quest-Master> no0tic: Interesting. :\
<jesuel> i went from redhat 8.something to ubuntu
<no0tic> Quest-Master: X & gdm started but failed
<Xappe> hmm, where do i find my x server logfile?
<mariano> Dreamer, no, via format c:
<mariano> :D
<no0tic> Quest-Master: beacouse of the lacking of those fonts
<Dreamer3_> mariano: ah
<Dreamer3_> mariano: i'm wondering how hard it would be to do it with apt
<Quest-Master> I see.
<djjason> anyone here familiar with acpi and apm
<Quest-Master> So, does anyone think XFCE offers a lot over GNOME here?
<no0tic> hoary problem: booting with battery it doesn't recognize it and doesn't switch to powersave mode.
<mariano> Dreamer, I'd say it takes more time than reformat it all
<Quest-Master> I'm considering installing it
<no0tic> Xappe: /var/log/XFree86.0.log or Xorg.0.log
<mariano> To be honest, I like to reformat it all once a month
<mariano> in 2 hours I can reinstall everything and recover all my stuff, so I don't think about it twice if neede
<mariano> needed
<knapjack> I was messing around with GNU/Hurd the other weekend and it has this concept of a non-authenticated user, and it made me start to think about what it would take to make tsclient available from gdm.
<Xappe> no0tic, thx
<djjason> can anyone help with acpi and/or apm
<knapjack> That way you could walk up to a workstation and use rdesktop or fire up a Citrix session and not necessarily have a local workstation account.
<knapjack> (or VNC)
<cuatro> I have 1 mb adsl, and I'm downloading hoary with a limit of 15 kbps :( I tried torrent but there's only 5 seeds :(
<knapjack> I was thinking about Xnest, maybe, and having some user whose default session is just metacity and tsclient.
<mariano> cuatro, you look Spaniard by your description of connection ;)
* knapjack isn't sure.
<cuatro> mariano :P
<mariano> Aqu Barcelona ;)
<cuatro> jejeje
<cuatro> aca chilito :P
<cuatro> chile ;)
<no0tic> mariano: I will be in Barelona next month
<no0tic> cuatro: I would like to be in Chile right now ;)
<mariano> no0tic, well, try to survive to alcohol!
<cuatro> no0tic
<cuatro> !!!
<cuatro> :P
<mariano> dammit! I'm experiencing a lot of hits detected by firestarter...
<no0tic> mariano: I will stay by a friend there in Erasmus
<cuatro> so good grils in reaca, via del mar, pucon :D
<no0tic> mariano: it's normal
<cuatro> grils :P
<Tr0gd0r> ubuntu has taken over 4 hours to install on my p1 200mhz
<cuatro> girls :D
<Tr0gd0r> damn
<cuatro> :(
<knapjack> no0tic: Barcelona is nice.
<no0tic> knapjack: never been before
<mariano> no0tic, if I'm not wrong the port 43999 is used by ssh
<no0tic> mariano: 43999???
<no0tic> mariano: ssh is port 22
<cuatro> :s
<no0tic> mariano: but, if you have changed something...
<mariano> I know, but I read somewhere that it might be used for that too
<knapjack> no0tic: It's a great city, with a very intersting mix of modern and historic flavor.  Gotta see the park with all the Gaudi sculpture/architecture.
<mariano> That's Park Gell, true, very interesting
<no0tic> knapjack: I studied it at school...
<mariano> dammit, now I can't install any bittorrent client :(
<no0tic> mariano: why?
<mariano> not sure
<mariano> azureus doesn't start
<mariano> and bittorrent and bittornado don't want to get installed
<mariano> very confusing day...
<no0tic> uhm... I'm gonna getting a shower
<mariano> (fucking hangover...)
<no0tic> byebye
<mariano> ciao!
<jesuel> ahh mrtg all setup now :)
<R0bNyc> Anyone here using apt-build
<mariano> nop, sorry
<R0bNyc> thanks
<cuatro> mariano
<R0bNyc> why theres no bootsplash or grub splash ?
<cuatro> why you dont enter to #ubuntu-es ?
<djjason> Im trying to fix power related errors and when I put acpi=off and apm=off into the menu.lst my wireless and usb stop working
<djjason> any clues?
<R0bNyc> noapic nolapic ?
<djjason> should I include that in the lst file as well?
<jeavis> Hello somebody can says me where I can fin a Korn Shell Manual
<pmar_> hi all
<giard> does anyone know if hoary will have support for airport express?
<pmar_> have no idea...
<pmar_> however, ive been using hoary on amd64 for more than 10day and it works great...
<djjason> or should I replace acpi=off with pci=noacpi
<djjason> nolapic
<pmar_> appart from the problem with evolution
<pmar_> any experiencies with amd64 hoary?
<R0bNyc> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/memstat/memstat_0.4_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<R0bNyc> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<R0bNyc> what do Ido
<tritium> as it says
<R0bNyc> I still get het smaething
<R0bNyc> the* samething*
<goldfish> Is there any way to reset XF86Config-4? I was sure I made a backup, but it looks like I was wrong :/
<tritium> R0bNyc, what were you in the process of doing?
<knapjack> Has anyone tried building mozilla-firefox from hoary on warty?
<matt_> Hi, I am having an issue with the nvidia driver.  I am running an HP Pavilion zd7058cl laptop. It has a geforce go5600.. My lcd monitor/video adapter support a 1440x900 resolution, but the nvidia driver, no matter what config settings i throw at it, does not let me go higher than 1024x768 resolution(60hz refresh ugh) if anyone has the answer to this problem please let me know :)
<R0bNyc> tritium, apt-build install memstat
<knapjack> matt_: Did you try installing the nvidia display tool?
<tritium> R0bNyc, try apt-get -f install
<matt_> nvidia-settings?
<R0bNyc> tritium, http://lists.slug.org.au/archives/slug/2002/03/msg00647.html
<knapjack> Yep
<R0bNyc> my friend just told me theres a problem with the sources of ubuntu
<tritium> R0bNyc, possibly also dpkg --configure --pending
<penguinitus> hello all...
<matt_> knapjack: i have it installed, but i don't believe it has any relevant settings to correct this issue, if you know something i dont, please enlighten me :)
<knapjack> R0bNyc: What did he tell you?
<penguinitus> I need some help setting up a simple shell script...
<bonhelsing> hello
<knapjack> matt_: I just installed the nvidia drivers the other week for the first time (to play a little bzflag), but it went very smoothly.
<R0bNyc> After unpacking 86.0kB of additional disk space will be used.
<bonhelsing> can anyone here help me out with networking? im kinda stuck. thanks
<R0bNyc> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe memstat 0.4 [10.1kB] 
<R0bNyc> Fetched 9890B in 1s (6143B/s)
<R0bNyc> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/memstat/memstat_0.4_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<R0bNyc> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<penguinitus> I need a script to execute apt-get update apt-get upgrade when I click the icon, I want it to open a shell and run in the shell so I can see the output
<pmar_> compiling mozilla worked on both hoary and warty, on both amd64 and i686
<tritium> R0bNyc, did you try what I suggested?
<knapjack> matt_: Did you follow the guide on the wiki?
<R0bNyc> tritium, will now
<matt_> knapjack: ya i have installed them on many computers, the thing is, they have always gone smoothly for me also, but on this particular laptop it is giving me grief.  a funny thing to note is that i remember using previous versions of the nvidia driver with no issues. :\
<R0bNyc> but i cant do it with apt-get, i gotta do it with apt-build because its part of apt-build
<R0bNyc> yes tritium i just did it and same problem too
<knapjack> matt_: Strange.  I have had problems with the 2go chipset on an Acer in the past and ended up using the VESA drivers.
<matt_> i just did apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia settings (the restricted modules were already installed) .. then I changed nv to nvidia in xfree and deleted the glcore and dri entries.
<knapjack> matt_: No accelerated X, but nvidia has very impressive VESA performance.
<knapjack> matt_: That should have done the trick.  Anything in the logs?
<giard> matt_: do you need to delete the dri entry?
<matt_> knapjack: nope, when i type xrandr in console 1024x768 is the "uppermost" setting.. usually nvidia cards are pretty good when detecting these things.  I even tried turning of edid on the monitor and setting the resolution manually but i think the driver is ignoring my config entries
<pmar_> giard: I usually remove dri....
<matt_> well its working beautifully in 1024x768 but it irks me because it is a widescreen display and things are not in correct proportion they are "stretched" :)
<cuatro> guyz, in hoary, how is called the fonts rendering in xorg? now the fonts are like in fedora
<cuatro> :/
<knapjack> matt_: I'd start checking other sources for info on the nvidia driver.  Maybe it's a known issue.
<goldfish> Can u reset XF86Config-4 ?
<knapjack> I've read before that 2go is a different beast and sometimes needs a swift kick. ;)
<cuatro> guyz, in hoary, how is called the fonts rendering? the fonts looks like fedora look
<Ex-Cyber> is there a distro that would work well on a 486/33 with 8MB of RAM and a ~300MB disk?
<matt_> knapjack: most likely, i will do that.  i just dont have much time to screw with this now ;) Btw i just replaced a fc3 install with ubuntu, I had debian on here before but man after using yum its nothing compared to apt. the dependency resolution is slowwww.. and it doesnt work as well as apt :)
<knapjack> matt_: Yeah, I hear you.  I'm a big debfoster fan (prune dependencies from the tree when you uninstall) and there's just no correlation with RPM-based distributions.
<Tr0gd0r> i want a distro that will run well on a p200mhz, 80mb ram, and 5gb drive, i installed ubuntu, but when it tries opening x-windows the screen is just black
<superfrog> lllllllllllllll
<chibifs> Trog - Slackware.
<superfrog> lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<superfrog> lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<knapjack> Tr0gd0r: Have you read the Ubuntu mini-RAM HOWTO?
<Tr0gd0r> yes
<Tr0gd0r> i installed it that way
<knapjack> hmmm
<Tr0gd0r> and when i started x
<Tr0gd0r> the screen is blank
<matt_> damn-small linux
<matt_> :)
<chibifs> I run Slackware on my 133mhz pentium with 32 megs of ram. :o
<Tr0gd0r> i cant figure out how to exit x to get back to bash
<thelusiv> ctrl+alt+f1
<Tr0gd0r> tried
<Tr0gd0r> doesnt work
<thelusiv> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<knapjack> sounds like a video card issue
<cuatro> guyz, in hoary, how is called the fonts rendering in xorg? now the fonts are like in fedora
<Tr0gd0r> its a 3dfx banshee
<thelusiv> i have a question...i have a ice1712 chipset sound card
<thelusiv> m-audio audiophyle 2496
<Tr0gd0r> i need to edit the x config, but right when it starts xdm loads so i cant edit it
<thelusiv> Tr0gd0r: you should be able to edit it, then restart gdm/xdm and it will load the new config
<knapjack> Tr0gd0r: You can boot single-user or boot from the rescue disk and mount the drive and disable xdm in the init scripts.
<thelusiv> i need the envy24control tool to mix this card...and i need alsaconf to set it up
<tritium> cuatro, you mean that they're anti-aliased?
<thelusiv> but these don't appear to be in alsa-utils for some reason?
<cuatro> yes :/
<knapjack> thelusiv: Sounds like xdm locks up the machine before he can get to a login prompt at the console.
<cuatro> tritium :P
<cuatro> it's cool
<thelusiv> ooh i see
<Tr0gd0r> yes it does
<knapjack> Can anyone walk Tr0gd0r through a single-user boot w/ GRUB?
<tritium> Tr0gd0r, you need to reboot into single-user mode?
<Tr0gd0r> yes
<tritium> Tr0gd0r, okay, let's use grub-reboot
<Tr0gd0r> how?
<tritium> Tr0gd0r, can you look at /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Tr0gd0r> my screen is blank, as x-windows isnt working
<tritium> Tr0gd0r, Ctrl-Alt-F1 ?
<tritium> does that get you to a console?
<Tr0gd0r> tried
<Tr0gd0r> nope
<Tr0gd0r> still blank
<iGad_diner> wohee... let's reboot and see if the 686 kernel works :)
<iGad_diner> brb
<tritium> okay, just reboot the machine and hit Esc before grub starts booting
<tritium> linux
<Tr0gd0r> k one sec
* knapjack tries to build mozilla-firefox from hoary's source repository.
<Tr0gd0r> alright at the screen
<tritium> Tr0gd0r, you can see a list?
<Tr0gd0r> yes
<cuatro> mariano yeahhh :D hoary rocks, it runs so speedy :)
<tritium> arrow down and select one that says "recovery mode"
<tritium> and hit return
<Tr0gd0r> k loading
<tritium> okay, you're going to boot into single-user mode
<Tr0gd0r> which means?
<tritium> as root, with none of the multi-user stuff
<Tr0gd0r> now wheres the xserver config
<Tr0gd0r> so i can try to fix it
<goldfish> hey lads, is there anyway i can reset XF86Config-4 to default?
<goldfish> I forgot to make a backup :/
<tritium> Tr0gd0r, /etc/X11, but I suggest you try dpkg-reconfigure
<goldfish> el n00b
<tritium> Tr0gd0r, you're on Warty?
<Tr0gd0r> yes
<nanophase> hi
<nanophase> anyone knows how to dualhead on a radeon mobility (or at all) ?
<tritium> Tr0gd0r, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Tr0gd0r> it says please specify a package to reconfigure
<tritium> see above
<morchuboo> Hi all - my first time in here. Can anyone tell me how to configure the GDM - I want to set its resolution to 1024 x 768
<morchuboo> I tried gdmsetup but that doesnt et you choose its resolution
<tritium> morchuboo, you need to configure your xserver, not gdm, for the resolution
<Xappe> GDM uses the first resolution in Xfree86.conf I think
<morchuboo> but i want to let people set their user resolution to higher if they want - just that the default for GDM be 1024
<Tr0gd0r> which sould i use for standerd ps2 mouse
<tritium> morchuboo, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86"
<Tr0gd0r> /dev/input/mice or /dev/psaux
<tritium> Tr0gd0r, /dev/input/mice should work
<Tr0gd0r> which xfree86 modules should i remove?
<tritium> Tr0gd0r, using nvidia?
<Tr0gd0r> 3dfx
<tritium> I'm not sure that you have to remove any.
<tritium> But I don't have 3dfx
<metaliu> does anyone know if ubuntu will work with my ATI All-in-wonder Radeon 7500?
<metaliu> more specifically, so i can use my tv tuner and tv out and do pvr stuff?
<chibifs> Metaliu - Yes, but don't expect amazing 3d performance.
<Sav> Im using X.IRC and i cannot see bold and itailc text, how can i fix this?
<Sav> X-Chat even
<metaliu> chibifs: im not planning on doing games, just pvr stuff
<Tr0gd0r> bakc to console, should i reboot or start xserver
<chibifs> Ah. PVR on ubuntu has been a pain in the ass to me :/
<tritium> chibifs, using mythtv?
<chibifs> MythTV itself is amazing, it has something to do with the hotplug stuff ubuntu uses.
<metaliu> chibifs: so i should stay away from ubuntu with my ATI AIW 7500?
<chibifs> Well, you don't /have/ to. Just look into things first. And a plain Debian testing might do you better.
<tritium> Tr0gd0r, I need to get going.  Good luck.
<chibifs> MythTV installs a lot easier on vanilla debian, anyway.
<tritium> chibifs, how so?
<Manny> hi
<chibifs> Lots of library name conflicts between ubuntu and debian testing.
<Manny> is it somehow possible to install ubuntu using a partitioned, formatted HD and internet access from a bootable live CD?
<abiertos> hello, I want to now how I can add my email to the messenger of a friend that eliminated me
<Manny> I remember some manual bootstrapping with deb
<bluefoxicy> Manny:  heh, I wanted net-install livecds (DEbian's net installers are 20M cds, so +20M on the livecd), that may be neat if they ever decide to make 'em
<Manny> hrm I have a debian netinst CD
<thelusiv> anybody here use envy24control?
<Manny> maybe I can hack it to use the ubuntu repository?
<chibifs> Manny - You can, but it'll be kinda rough
<chibifs> I tried it once, it made a messy install :P
<Manny> :/
<Manny> I want a clean installation
<Manny> the problem is that my pegasos doesn't like the ubuntu CD kernel. Obviously it has problems with the initrd
<chibifs> Well, how is the disk formatted?
<chibifs> You could always pick out and backup parts of the old OS if you're looking to replace it. I do that often.
<Manny> I have a working deb installation on it
<Manny> I plan to resize this partition, though
<Manny> this would have to take place from a rescue CD or such
<chibifs> Ah, so you want Ubuntu and Debian :P
<Manny> chibifs, no, I want ubuntu instead of deb
<chibifs> Well, do this, then. Boot from the ubuntu install CD, and open a terminal.
<Manny> chibifs, well, booting the CD doesn't work - because it has an initrd kernel
<Tr0gd0r> where is the xserver log file found?
<Manny> can I build my own CD with a non-initrd kernel? :)
<Manny> Tr0gd0r, you use XFree86?
<altan> is there any way I can send some sort of alert to a machine that I am ssh'ed to, like to another user that's logged on? I have root access, but I need to get the attention of the current user somehow
<Tr0gd0r> yes
<Manny>  /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<chibifs> :o I don't understand why your bios would have trouble booting the disk. ;_;
<Manny> chibifs, it boots the kernel
<chibifs> Does it not get to the debian installer?
<Manny> but the screen suddently displays colored squares and hangs. I see a blinking "thingie" (cursor?) scattered over 6 or 7 locations
<Manny> I'm talking abou the warty preview iso
<chibifs> Oh! I'm talking about the install CD :P
<Manny> I as well
<Manny> oh, I messed it up with the live CD
<Manny> it is the install CD
* Manny doesn't like live CDs
<chibifs> Live CDs are smelly o.o
<Tr0gd0r> i had the error no screens found
<guerby> hi, how to rebuild just one module of the kernel? (in my case prism54)
<chibifs> Manny, I'm lost :P
<Manny> chibifs, :P
<scaroo> hi ppl ! the last xorg upgrade broke my x installation, i m stuck with 640x480, the xorg.log speaks about not finding te right mode because of an hsync trouble, any clue ?
<Tr0gd0r> how do i get out of insert mode in vi?
<scaroo> trogdor press 'i' or :q ther 'emacs' :d
<scaroo> *then
<Tr0gd0r> if i type that it will just go into the file im editing
<scaroo> wow you wanted to get out the edit mode ! didn t read correctly, i m not a vi user but i think you can leave a mode by pressing esc
<theine> Tr0gd0r: try vimtutor
<theine> Tr0gd0r: ... in a terminal
<djtansey> i just (re)installed hoary (array 4) -- automounting doesn't work. what gives?
<djtansey> and are there any work around?
<knapjack> Is there a mime editor in warty?
<neighborlee> djtansey, I dont use hoary but unless someone replies here I"d suggest for now the forums..sorry I can't be more help
<djtansey> neighborlee: i'm there poking aronud already. :) thanks
<neighborlee> knapjack, i'm not in linux atm but i'd check prefs or system tools area..Idont use that stuff much but it should be in there somewhere ..
<neighborlee> djtansey, oh ok ;-))
<neighborlee> np
<knapjack> neighborlee: thanks
<neighborlee> yw
<Tr0gd0r> how do i install javavm on mozilla firefox
<XiMobile> Damn, I am way out of my league here. I just wanted to know how to get my trackball running ...
<pisuke> Tr0gd0r, www.ubuntuguide.org
<LinuxJones> knapjack, gnome 2.8 has automatic file associations. If you need to change it right click the file then open with other app.
<hybrid> hello
<Ensiferum> hi
<iGadget_> re
<iGadget_> well... first fglrx driver running... screen looks a little better
<hybrid> has anyone in here used amule? if so what are some good servers?
<Ensiferum> if I switch to another tty with Alt+F1 for example switching back to X with Alt+F7 works only once.
<iGadget_> now for that 'dvi alternate mode' option
<Ensiferum> anyone knows what gives?
<morchuboo> I just tried editing xorg.conf to set 1024x768 as the default resolution so GDM will start in 1024, but it just uses 1280x1024 with a viewport of 1024x768
<Jeeez> hi there
<theine> too bad libavcodec2 (which is a dependency of mplayer) is missing from the multiverse repositor
<theine> y
<morchuboo> I want to enable users to use any resolution, but make GDM use 1024x768
<Jeeez> Are there any known problems with ubuntu and ICS?
<theine> in hoary i should add
<morchuboo> if I take out the reference to 128x1024 then users cant select resolutions higher than 1024
<Br|ce> hi
<Br|ce> I'm trying to install slune under hoary
<Br|ce> and I get the following error :
<Br|ce> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Br|ce>   slune: Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.4-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<Br|ce>          Depends: python-openal (>= 0.1.4-4) but it is not going to be installed
<Br|ce> E: Broken packages
<Br|ce> is there anything I can do ? maybe fill a bugreport ?
<tanari> hi all
<tanari> I have problem with rhythmbox (0.8.5), when I want launch it I see error message: Failed to create the player: Couldn't initialize scheduler.  Did you run gst-register?
<iGadget_> well... did you? :)
<Br|ce> :p
<hybrid> lol
<tanari> @ubuntu:~ $ gst-register
<tanari> bash: gst-register: command not found
<njs12345> tanari: try gst-register-0.8
<tanari> njs12345 thanks, now works
<njs12345> np :)
<estebandido> hello... i have a problem: boot hangs at "Configuring network interfaces"
<njs12345> a useful fact: in the terminal if you press [TAB]  it completes the names of programs
<iGadget_> stupid error... why can't it just ask if you'd ran gst-register-0.8? :p
<njs12345> so if you type in gst-register and press [TAB]  it'll give you gst-register-0.8
<Br|ce> anyone's got an idea for my own question ?
<Tr0gd0r> how do i change default window manager from gnome to icewm?
<ioxae> Trogd0r: gdm configuration files ,there should be a tool in system tools/configuration or whatever
<Tr0gd0r> where?
<Tr0gd0r> im in sustem toos/configureation
<ioxae> look for anything that says 'gdm'
<ioxae> or , edit the file by hand ..
<ioxae> www.google.com
<iGadget_> br|ce: I'm not ignoring you... I just don't know :|
<Tr0gd0r> what directory?!?
<estebandido> any thoughts on getting my machine to boot?
<ioxae> I'm not going to hold your hand ..
<Br|ce> iGadget_: :)
<umarmung> Tr0gd0r, when you log in through gdm chose icewm from session, then you get ask if this should be default from now on
<ioxae> Tr0gd0r: you should be able to SELECT "icewm" whe you login by the way , if its installed ....
<iGadget_> ioxae: well if your hands are warm, that'd be quite welcome ;)
<cuatro> hoarys rocks!! it's running so fast on my p3 667 mhz, 256 ram :D I'm happy :D
<cuatro> http://restrex.dotgeek.org/hoary.png
<cuatro> :P
<ioxae> iGadget_: quit flirting you dirty european
<ioxae> :P
<iGadget_> ;)
<tanari> I have another problem with rhythmbox, it doesn't show non englosh mp3 tags
<zenwhen> O;
<ioxae> tanari: but was submitted and fixed .. update
<ioxae> tanari: japanese text ?
<morchuboo> br|ce: I think this means that the package needs to be rebuilt for python 2.4, it comes up quite often with universe packages
<tanari> no, cyrillic mp3 tags
<Br|ce> morchuboo: ok, or maybe it should depend on python2.3 not python
<Br|ce> morchuboo: should I use something like apt-build ?
<LinuxJones> cuatro, those drop shadows look awesome !!
<tanari> I have this problem with all audio players based on gstreamer
<cuatro> LinuxJones yeah rocks :D hary rocks ;) :P :D
<morchuboo> repackaging is something Ive been wanting to get into for a while so I can repack some of the universe stuff - but i dont know anything about it yet
<cuatro> hoary :D
<Br|ce> mmm, I'm under hoary and doesn't have these dropshadow ;)
<larsrohdin> hi, im having troubles getting my stuf transparent in fluxbox... whatever i do the backgrounds are black...
<Br|ce> larsrohdin: guess you're using the stable fluxbox version
<Br|ce> larsrohdin: you want to install the dev one
<larsrohdin> ok... how and where?
<Br|ce> larsrohdin: I'm unsure there's a ubuntu package for it though
<djtansey> anyone here know anything about the "auto" filesystem type? because gnome-volume-manager is saying that it is invalid.
<morchuboo> djtansey: what you trying to mount?
<larsrohdin> i got the stuf transparent once, but then it showed my old background insted of my present...
<djtansey> morchuboo: a CF disk plugged into a pcmcia card. gnome-volume-manager (running it in a terminal to watch what it says) says Error: invalid file system name 'auto'
<tanari> can somebody help me with rhythmbox please? I like this app, but can't see cyrillic mp3 tags
<mcphail> djtansey: try mounting it as vfat
<morchuboo> try mounting it manually
<iGadget_> so... what's the overall opinion... upgrade to hoary or not?
<djtansey> morchuboo, mcphail: would almost certainly work. but i want gnome-volume-manager to detect it. so unless i can somehow tell g-v-m to use vfat i'd rather try to figure out why g-v-m doesn't recognize "auto" (i've mounted this before manually so i know it iworks)
<njs12345> tanari: you could try converting the encodings to utf-8
<djtansey> iGadget: i'd say do it. the breaks are few. i eventually did a clean reinstall with an array CD though since the upgrade isn't always perfect.
<njs12345> iGadget_: if you use your Warty for non-crucial work then yes
<njs12345> you can do all kinds of spiffy crap with it
<looksaus> hm, is anyone else experiencing unstable connections on cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<iGadget_> okay...
<iGadget_> djtansey: about your CF card, how much space has it?
<looksaus> it tends to download at +-750K/s (top speed of my cable modem) at moments, then fall back to 60 K/s
<djtansey> morchuboo, mcphail: mounted it manually and it works. either of you have an idea of where g-v-m gets its knowledge about FSs? are the filesystems part of the kernel or elsewhere?
<looksaus> I would download from the local university network mirror, but that one's down for maintenance right now
<mcphail> looksaus: tried bittorrent?
<djtansey> iGadget: just 256MB. usually works beautifully. i might have to set up a fstab mountpoint for the thing instead of just using gnome-volume-manager though...
<iGadget_> djtansey: with sizes that small, it probably has a fat16 filesystem
<mcphail> djtansey: that sounds like a good idea. Might be worth reformatting the card first?
<looksaus> mcphail, no, cable provider sharks severely limit upload capacity here :(
<Br|ce> hum, after looking into the python-openal, it seems like the python dependancy is crappy
<djtansey> mcphail, iGadget: it is vfat -- i mounted it manually and it works happily. i would rather solve the actual problem though. g-v-m should be able to handle this
<Br|ce> is there a way to rebuild or altere the package ?
<mcphail> djtansey: don't know much about it. My USB drives auto vfat perfectly
<djtansey> mcphail: hoary or warty?
<mcphail> warty
<larsrohdin> Br|ce, i found the problem... it was a known problem with the image viewer qiv, which i used with fbsetbg.. i installed feh insted and it works perfectly!
<spacey> usb drives worked for me in warty and hoary
<spacey> don't have one atm though
<Br|ce> larsrohdin: ok :)
<iGadget_> djtansey: I see fat16 now falls under vfat indeed... some years back fat and vfat were separate filesystems when using mount
<djtansey> iGadget: yeah. i remember those days. its amazing how much has changed since i started using Rhat 4.x
<tanari> njs12345 I tried to convert UTF-8, but still can't see
<djtansey> iGadget: even if things aren't yet perfect (then we were predicting world domination by now...)
<iGadget_> djtansey: well then you're even a bigger veteran than me... my first linux steps were with rh5.1 :)
<mcphail> djtansey: are you plugging CF card directly into PCMCIA slot?
<njs12345> compared to the two of you I'm a linux n00b :P
* iGadget_ still considers himself a linux n00b...
<djtansey> iGadget: yeah. to be honest that was my first serious distro. i got 4.x but only wiped my windows partition with 5.1
<iGadget_> ghehehe
<djtansey> mcphail: well, through a little adapter. but year
<djtansey> mcphail: "yeah"
<iGadget_> can anyone tell me how risky it is to mount an ntfs volume rw?
<Ensiferum> can someone tell me how does all the gnome settings work like keyboard layout? I presume that gnome has it's own settings stored somewhere (per user perhaps) and it sets them from there when loading?
<sig> Ensiferum: in "preferences" >> "keyboard layout"
<sig> in the gnome panel
<Ensiferum> sig: thats not what i asked
<sig> <Ensiferum> can someone tell me how does all the gnome settings work like keyboard layout?
<sig> you can change them from there
<sig> period...
<Ensiferum> more specifically, how does gnome make those settings happen
<Ensiferum> i assume it uses x tools to configure x on the fly?
<mcphail> djtansey: some stuff in man mount. I'll post to flood. Might be bad superblock on your card.
<Ensiferum> silence..
<djjason> by mistake I removed the top menu panel, is there a way for me to get it back, restore it?
<Ensiferum> djjason: reinstall ;)
<djjason> what.....there must be a way to restore it?
<Ensiferum> djjason: dont count on it
<ArCHoNKoG> there is not libpng3 package
<djjason> Ensiferum: but I could just use the package manager and reinstall gnome....and that should do the trick?
<snowblink> djjason: gnome-panel
<bluefoxicy> wo
<bluefoxicy> wow
<bluefoxicy> I just umounted a compact flash card
<bluefoxicy> and ubuntu said "WHOA WHAT THE FUCK"
<djjason> snowblink: should I run that or?
<toresbe> bluefoxicy: huh?
<djjason> or reinstall
<bluefoxicy> and shit, now gnome's broken
<toresbe> bluefoxicy: As in literally?
<bluefoxicy> toresbe:  no, as in, the computer stopped doing anything
<snowblink> djjason: personally, I'd try a command before reinstallation
<toresbe> bluefoxicy: ah, well, that's always a bad idea :P
<morchuboo> anyone know how to stop xfce asking for sudo password when wanting to turn off computer?
<toresbe> bluefoxicy: never remove a mounted volume!
<djjason> snowblink: you mean running gnome-panel
<bluefoxicy> toresbe:  umount /mnt/usb0 is a bad idea?
<snowblink> djjason: yeah
<djjason> snowblink: it says that it has detected another panel running and will exit?
<toresbe> bluefoxicy: no, sorry, misread  unmounted as removed, sorry
<snowblink> djjason: what happens when you restart GNOME?
<djjason> snowblink: it just starts up again...without the top panel
<Tr0gd0r> i installed j2re and when i goto a site in mozilla with java it still wont work
* bluefoxicy try again
<bluefoxicy> sync first
<bluefoxicy> whew.
<toresbe> bluefoxicy: umount syncs,
<toresbe> .*
<Guest_> Has anyone ever configured Shorewall. I have an ubuntu box which my router DMZ's to. I want to prevent access from the internet to the SMB service.
<bluefoxicy> toresbe:  not when the machine freezes
<toresbe> djjason: You *could* "rm -rf ~/.gnome", this would flush all your gnome settings
<toresbe> bluefoxicy: strange
<bluefoxicy> I just changed from the 2.6.10-2-amd64-generic to k8 kernel though
<toresbe> hmm
<ArCHoNKoG> where can i find libpng3 i need that to instlal cedega
<djjason> toresbe: ok....thanks...maby Ill just have to do that
<djjason> unless someone else has a suggestion
<topyli> toresbe, djjason: the .gnome dir might have lots of interesting stuff you don't want to lose
<toresbe> topyli: Oh? Like what?
<morchuboo> Tr0gd0r: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre-mozilla
<djjason> well I just set it up last night...so there isnt musch there yet
<mcphail> Chest: welcome
<topyli> toresbe: i mean .gnome2 of course. well, there's all my nautilus scripts, epiphany bookmars, keyrings...
<Chest> howdy all.  I need a minimal server distro, preferably on one cd.  Would ubuntu fulfill this?  Is is fairly easy to install a minimal, server oriented os?
<toresbe> topyli: aha
<Chest> ubuntu seems desktop oriented
<toresbe> Chest: minimal server = debian sarge netinstall
<spacey> i have ubuntu as server
<spacey> and works perfectlyh
<spacey> just boot it with custom bootparameter at the install cd
<Chest> toresbe: so your saying no, install sarge?
<morchuboo> Chest: If you select expert / custom install it will install just the base packages - you can then install anything you want for your server as you wish. Advantage - you will know exactly what is on your server
<topyli> Chest: sarge is no server until it's stable
<Chest> morchuboo: ok
<Chest> thanks
<morchuboo> np :)
<toresbe> Chest: Yeah, basically, Ubuntu is by no means minimal. You don't want GNOME and so on on a server, but morchuboo made a good point :)
<Chest> ubuntu is a debian based distro right?
<morchuboo> yep
* Chest should read the docs
<topyli> Chest: or at least the front page of ubuntu.com :)
<Chest> heh
<AndyR> evenin' all
<iGadget_> hmmm... where can I specify the preferred audio device?
<iGadget_> (I have several soundcards installed in my system)
<iGadget_> with xmms I could simply specify emu10k1 audio... but vlc has no option for this as far as I can see
<iGadget_> so I assume it's playing on the primary audio device
<topyli> does anybody use p3nfs anymore?
<snowblink> I would have thought GNOME would not let you remove your remaining panel...
<Natx> hello
<ja> Hello Natx
<xadas_> #openoffice.org
<neom> hullo
<iGadget_> almost
<xquizit> Hey how come I can't edit the applications menu in hoary?
<xquizit> this is the command I am using "nautilus applications:///Internet"
<Natx> i'm having some trouble with my recently received ubuntu cd's
<djjason> Ive been trying to reinstall gnome, but the top menu panel is still not there
<iGadget_> because...
<Ensiferum> djjason: you gotta delete your gnome settings
<Natx> finally i've could install ubuntu, but disabling USB support on motherboard
<Natx> but now i cannot startup my windows
<Natx> and gdm doesn't start
<djjason> Ensiferum: I did remove ~/.gnome
<iGadget_> errr... you didn't select 'erase entire harddrive', did you?
<Natx> i've installed ubuntu over a debian partition
<Ensiferum> djjason: i dont think all the settings are there
<djjason> oh crap
<Natx> no i didn't iGadget
<mcphail> Natx: what happens when you try to boot windows?
<Natx> grub tries to start but computer freezes
<morchuboo> xquizit: Its an upstream change - Gnome no longer uses the applications:/// way, they now use the freedesktop.org standards - this will lead to better interoptability. Unfortunately, they have stopped the old way before having an alternative menu editor ready
<Ensiferum> djjason: i have just few empty folders in my ~/.gnome
* iGadget_ has had enough for one day
<morchuboo> you need to edit the .desktop files
<xadas_> Natx try rootnoverify in menu.lst
<iGadget_> let's see if my windoze still wants to boot
<xquizit> ok thanks morchuboo i'll try that :D
<stuNNed> hi bluefoxicy
<iGadget_> c y'all later
<Natx> menu.lst? is it the grub config file, isn't it?
<djjason> isnt it just possible to reset all the X settings
<njs12345> hmm
<njs12345> is there any way to allow echoing of passwords?
<xquizit> morchuboo, where is the .desktop file?
<njs12345> I'm using a tablet PC and the lack of echoing for passwords makes it very difficult to input characters
<xadas_> Natx, yop
<morchuboo> xquizit: /usr/share/applications
<mcphail> njs12345: ubuntu works with tablets?
<xquizit> wow that a lot haha, i'm guessing that I can't do this througha GUI anymore :s
<morchuboo> but i have a feeling there is somewhere in your home directory that you should put your own mande .desktop files - cant remeber where though
<morchuboo> will find out
<djjason> where could possible all my gnome settings be
<xquizit> ok :)
<Natx> xadas_, must i put rootnoverify in some specific place in menu.lst (i'm used to work with lilo, no grub)
<xquizit> omg those .desktop files look confusing haha
<xquizit> nm i'm just drunk :P
<morchuboo> :)
<jeyrad> hey, anyone know what the default root pass is?
<Quest-Master> jeyrad: The same as your user pass
<jeyrad> i tried it; didnt work :(
<Natx> jeyrad you can change it writing sudo passwd root
<topyli> jeyrad: you don't log in as root. you use sudo with your own passwd
<djjason> I tried to log into using another session and the panel is also gone from there....I must have deleted it or sum....
<jeyrad> i need to configure stuff, it asks for the root password
<jeyrad> and i dont know what to put in
<larsrohdin> how can i change fonts and fontsizes in fluxbox? do i have to edit the specific theme?
<topyli> jeyrad: what asks for root passwd?
<Ensiferum> larsrohdin: yes
<jeyrad> the system config thing
<topyli> jeyrad: what is this thing?
<hypn0> Natx: after the title i think
<jeyrad> Login Screen Setup
<Natx> i'm trying now hypn0, thx
<topyli> jeyrad: afaik, it says "please enter your password"
<larsrohdin> ok, but how? is it in the file in styles? i don't understand what to edit... is there maybe a faq to read?
<jeyrad> ok, thanks topyli
<jeyrad> it wasnt working before for some reason :P
<untut> i installed ubunto 4.10 last week but i entered user/passwd several times end int doesn't allomw me to login
<iapx8088> untut, caps was on?
<untut> i think not
<larsrohdin> Ensiferum, ok, but how? is it in the file in styles? i don't understand what to edit... is there maybe a faq to read?
<snowblink> djjason: I tried a dummy account - and it doesn't let you delete the last panel
<neighborlee> what is the status does anyone know about including java and say flash out of the box ??
<untut> iapx8088: i think not
<topyli> untut: i had the same problem when i still had a + sign in my password. finnish keyboard
<iapx8088> untut, you just forgot it?
<pvh> Hi, has anyone got local multi-user working in Ubuntu?
<Tr0gd0r> i just wanna run mozilla and a java app from a website on my p200, even ubuntu with firefox and icewm cant
<pvh> I'd like to be able to hook up a second keyboard/mouse for my girlfriend to use when I'm doing other stuff.
<Rockj> which bootloader does Ubuntu comes with?
<topyli> Rockj: grub
<Natx> rockj grub
<Rockj> Ive tried debian now, and I only get error 15 with debian sarge :S
<Rockj> even if I click install lilo
<Rockj> so I have given up debian
<Natx> xadas_, hypn0, it doesn't work
<Rockj> heard ubuntu should be good
<Rockj> is it same type of setup as debian or? oO
<topyli> Rockj: ubuntu installer is pretty much the same
<Natx> i meant rootnoverify, booting windows keeps freezin tha pc
<topyli> Rockj: when do you get this error?
<Natx> i think ubuntu haven't installed correctly
<Tr0gd0r> anyway to run mozilla without a window manager running?
<untut> not, i entered the passwd several times, iapx8088
<Ensiferum> larsrohdin: you want to edit that specific style
<snowblink> pvh: multi-user at the same time on the same screen?
<iapx8088> untut, explain it better
<Natx> because during the apt-get, i've read some read errors from /dev/hdc (cdrom)
<Ensiferum> larsrohdin: most likely in ~/.fluxbox/styles
<iapx8088> what deas it mean
<topyli> untut: does your password have special characters in it? i had problems with a plus sign
<Ensiferum> or if its global i.e. in /usr/share somewhere you wanna copy it
<Natx> i think the cd's i've received doesn't work correctly in my dvd-rom
<topyli> untut: in gdm only, not in the console
<Natx> hypn0, it doesn't work, windows keeps freezing at startup
<Rockj> topyli: on debian, I first type expert26 , and I go thru the steps
<larsrohdin> Ensiferum, yes i understand that, but i cant really understand to files... what to edit and so on... do you know if theres a faq or something i can read?
<Rockj> when I come to  install base system, I click it, and it install grub
<pvh> snowblink: I have two monitors.
<untut> topyli: in both intyerfacers
<pvh> snowblink: I'd like to be able to "split one off"
<Rockj> automatic, reboots, and I get error 15. I get the same error even if I skip over install basesystem but over to  install lilo as bootloader
<Rockj> :(
<Rockj> grub gets installed and same error
<snowblink> pvh: Never heard of doing that I'm afraid.
<topyli> Rockj: were you able to boot the installed system from a boot disk or the install cd?
<hypn0> Natx: http://www.linuxsa.org.au/pipermail/linuxsa/2004-November/075019.html
<pvh> snowblink: I've heard of some people doing it using an AGP and a PCI card.
<Ensiferum> larsrohdin: fluxbox.org has FAQ and helps
<hypn0> dont have xp :-)
<snowblink> pvh: sounds interesting
<pvh> snowblink: But apparently it's not an easy process. And I don't want it always enabled.
<topyli> untut: you probably don't have the same problem i did. i traced it down to locales (or so I think)
<Rockj> topyli: dunno how to do that :S as I dunno how to chroot it from console after I booted up the cd. as there is no SDA listed in /dev :S
<Tr0gd0r> anyone know a distro that could run www.runescape.com on a p200?
<Natx> thx, hypn0
<topyli> Rockj: not sure but the cd should have a "rescue" boot option
<Natx> anyway i'm having some more troubles: just after install, gdm cannot startup, it says there is no screen....
<Natx> my video card is riva tnt, from nvidia,
<topyli> Rockj: this is all  assuming that there is a system to boot :)
<iapx8088> Natx, strange, is an old one
<Rockj> topyli: I assume so too, I mean, the installer automatic reboots :S and I follow the steps one for one
<Natx> ....
<Natx> sorry
<iapx8088> natx did you install nvidia proprietary drivers?
<Natx> i didn't know what i'm saying, ipax8088, ... is from nvidia, but is geforce 4
<Natx> no, its a *very* fresh install
<iapx8088> mh
<topyli> Rockj: doesn't prove anything more than that the _installer_ thinks all is cool
<wezzer> any idea how to get diamond viper v550 to work in ubuntu? I mean 3D graphics
<untut> it's better to install in english, topyli ?
<iapx8088> Natx,  you should see if it's supported by xfree, if not install nvidia proprietary drivers
<Natx> i'm trying apt-get upgrade, but i think it's not the problem
<Rockj> topyli: mhm, thing is, I want to boot it up and check the configuration for grub :S but dunno how. as I dunno how to mount my "installed?" system
<Natx> thanks ipax8088
<topyli> untut: dunno, i installed in english but i use a finnish keyboard layout, so that might have been the problem
<Natx> i'll check this, then
<iapx8088> Natx, don't forget to make the configuration changes
<mike998> is the backports site down?
<topyli> Rockj: IIRC, the cd should have a "rescue" boot option to do just that. but you might have to find the filesystem still. i've never had to do that with debian
<Natx> i'll do ipax8088, thx
<untut> ok typyli -er topyli
<wm_eddie> anyone know a repository where I can get a newer version of Abiword? 2.0.7 is buggy...
<topyli> wm_eddie: there's ubuntu-bp.org. very unofficial backports. or build from hoary sources
<iapx8088> mmh
<wm_eddie> I tried building Abiword 2.2 myself but it would just crash after I made the plugins
<topyli> wm_eddie: where'd you get the sources?
<Tr0gd0r> what window manager has the smallest memory footprint?
<topyli> Tr0gd0r: twm probably
<wm_eddie> topyli: From abisource
<Tr0gd0r> apt-get install twm?
<topyli> Tr0gd0r: apt-get install x-window-system should do it. it's the x default
<topyli> Tr0gd0r: very basic, very ugly, but you can configure it to be prettier
<jmhodges> hey, whats the magic ubuntu does at install time to make grub see other operating systems at ubuntu's own kernels automagically?
<topyli> wm_eddie: use debian sources, or better, hoary sources. use apt to build
<Sav> How do i mount a windows share with samba? (its user/password protected), and how to i mount a bin/cue file?
<topyli> wm_eddie: put unstable or hoary sources in sources.list and do apt-get source -b abiword (or something, i forget)
<topyli> wm_eddie: i use wajig, and build stuff with "wajig build stuff" :)
<mcphail> Sav: don't know about Samba. I think you can mount bin/cue using http://www.jinjiru.ru/index/mountiso
<Ensiferum> i installed fluxbox, but i need to have few things ran at login, such as setxkbmap, where to put those commands?
<topyli> Sav: something like "smbmount -u<username> -p<passwd> /server/share /mountpoint". man smbmount. you can use plain "mount -t smbfs foo" as well
<bas> helo, whats up with mplayer in hoary? i get a "libavcodeccvs is not available" error when apt-get installing it..
<topyli> Ensiferum: ~/.xsession i guess
<Sav> mcphail, i need kde for that package =(
<mcphail> Sav: sorry. Long time since i last looked at it
<topyli> Sav: doesn't nautilus "just work" with windows shares? it should
<jeyrad> ok,this time it needs the root pass :P
<topyli> jeyrad: oh, gdmsetup? :)
<jeyrad> under control center
<Ensiferum> topyli: could i somehow create a specific setting file for fluxbox only?
<jeyrad> then under bootmanager and administrator mode
<jeyrad> the administrator mode needs root pass
<mjt> what does gconfd-2 process do, can anyone tell me?
<steve__> anyone have an idea how I can get my computer to hibernate
<topyli> Ensiferum: dunno. depends on what sets up your X session
<steve__> my laptop
<bas> in hoary mplayer from universe should work, right? theres no need for marillat sources anymore, right?
<Ensiferum> topyli: gdm
<jeyrad> topyli, can you help me here?
* chillywilly burns the hoary live CD
<mcphail> Sav: maybe this will convert cin/cue to iso? http://he.fi/bchunk/
<bas> steve__, it depends on your laptop, some can do it with acpi, some only with apm, others can only do software suspend..
<chillywilly> do you guys think this will work with my nvidia onboard graphics?
<larsrohdin> hi, can someone tell me what fonts these are? im most interested in the window title and the root-menu...  http://www.fluxbox.org/zoom.php?themes/sid/aleczapka_fluxcarnation.jpg
<farruinn> mjt: I would guess it is what applies all of your gnome settings (set in Preferences)
<topyli> jeyrad: grubconf? you got that from universe didn't you :)
<steve__> well, I have a fairly new computer, what woudl you recommend
<jeyrad> yes, i got kde
<mjt> farruinn: but i don't run gnome
<steve__> If i close thelid, the screen goes off, but it is still running
<jeyrad> kde and all those other things with it :P
<topyli> jeyrad: i guess you need to enable root then
<farruinn> mjt: it's probably used by gnome applications
<jeyrad> how do?
<larsrohdin> anyone?
<jeyrad> ;p;
<steve__> any ideas bas
<Sav> mcphail, i just want to mount the iso, not convrt it, its a SVCD movie so i wanna be able to mount it and then look at it =)
<nakeee> is there a list of packages in ubuntu somewhere?
<topyli> Ensiferum: you should try and find what gdm runs when you choose fluxbox. in /etc/gdm/sessions or something
<Sav> mcphail, what is nautilius?
* nakeee wants to see if ethereal and xfce are there
<mcphail> Sav: mounting an iso is easy. Mounting cue/bin is not
<Sav> ok
<topyli> jeyrad: sudo passwd root
<bas> steve__, i think it just starts xscreensaver or sth like that, not sure how it works on ubuntu..
<Slaven> I use bchunk to convert bin/cue -> iso and isodump to convert img -> iso
<steve__> I am using ACPI, what would you propose
<farruinn> nakeee: you could browse archive.ubuntulinux.org or use 'apt-cache search'
<Slaven> there are several other programs out there for the different formats
<farruinn> nakeee: however apt-cache search will only search the repositories you have enabled
<topyli> Sav: nautilus is the gnome file manager
<evarlast> is it me or does buzilla.ubuntu.com not work?  or does it only accept bugs for certain packages?
<jeyrad> thank you topyli
<mjt> ugh. gconfd-2, dbus-daemon-1, ...  what is all that nonsense?  and what it is doing here?  Which apps insists on starting these?
<topyli> jeyrad: have you rooted your own box now? :)
<jeyrad> yes
<jeyrad> :P
<topyli> bloody crackers ;)
<Ensiferum> topyli: .xsession does not get read
<evarlast> mjt: those are pretty core apps to gnome.  They are supposed to be running.
<mjt> ok, i found where dbus is started (dunno why, but found it) - /etc/init.d/dbus-1
<mjt> but i can't find who starts gconfd
<topyli> Ensiferum: have a look around /etc/gdm, it might have its own idea what to run
<thelusiv> anybody here use an envy24 chipset sound card with ubuntu?
<Sav> topyli, how should i type to see contens in a windows share with user/pass protection in nautilius then?
<Ensiferum> topyli: allready did
<Ensiferum> didnt find anything
<morchuboo> mjt: gconfd makes all your gnomesettings available to applications and dbus is a messaging system that allows differnent programs to talk to each other
<topyli> Sav: Computer -> network
<topyli> from the menu
<topyli> Ensiferum: on debian, i used to have a gdm option of "Xsession". i think it's gone :(
* mjt wonders where "his gnomesettings" are...
<morchuboo> mjt: dbus is started from init when the system starts
<nakeee> what's restricted?
<farruinn> mjt: if you open any gnome app, eg nautilus, gedit, evolution, it will probably start gconfd
<farruinn> mjt: use gconf-editor to find out what uses gconf
<topyli> nakeee: non-free kernel modules and other questionable stuff
<Ensiferum> topyli: theres something in /etc/X11/Xsession.d, any idea if i could create a file similar to 55gnome-session_gnomerc there?
<mjt> lol. i don't have any of that stuff installed ;)
<morchuboo> nakeee: things like the nvidia kernel module
<Ensiferum> as in "if (fluxbox) source /~.fluxrc or something..
<topyli> mjt: yeah, i also bought my hardware prudently :)
<mjt> no nautilus, no evo, no gedit, no gconf...
<_slice_> you have gnome and no nautilus and no gconf ?
<morchuboo> mjt: so you not running gnome?
* mjt replaces /usr/lib/gconf2/gconfd-2 with a symlink to /bin/true, to get rid of spammy apps ;)
<topyli> Ensiferum: yeah, it might respect it
<mjt> i don't run gnome. pure X only.
<evarlast> mjt: lol, Pure X eh??? so only twm and xterm :)
<nakeee> mjt no window manager??
<mjt> well, it's icewm
<mjt> was twm before
<chillywilly> is it Hoard Hedgehog?
<chillywilly> Hoary
<nakeee> mjr: so you are contaminated:)
<mjt> i hate when i don't have control over my machine
<mjt> contami.. what? ;)
<mjt> hmm.. by what?
<mjt> by gnome stuff which is running without my intention maybe? ;)
<topyli> mjt: your x is not pure. you run icewm when there's twm which comes with x itself :)
<chillywilly> twm sucks
<mjt> i was running twm for a long time, switched to icewm about nov-2004
<mjt> twm worked quite nicely.. after alot of tweaking
<farruinn> icewm reminds me way too much of Winblows 95
<farruinn> flux is rather nice
<topyli> i've seen very nice twm setups
<mjt> my .xdefaults was about 20Kb due to twm stuff
<estebandido> question - what does it mean that i can see my wireless router, but not the internet?
<topyli> mjt: i believe you with no hesitation :)
<mcphail> estebandido: you probably haven't set the router as your gateway
<estebandido> how do i do that?
<estebandido> it worked a couple of hours ago
<topyli> it really sucks when there's TWO things not working at the same time  >_<
<blk> does it make sense to install the dri-trunk-modules over the standard Xorg ones? in debian (XF) it was a big performance enhancement..
<mcphail> estebandido: man ifconfig
<estebandido> tnx
<regeya> okay, I'm attempting to install warty on a g4 with a sonnet ultra ata-133 card; installation gets as far as copying everything over, setting up yaboot, adn rebooting, but the kernel panics, unable to find anything on /
<regeya> any wild ideas?
<neighborlee> http://www.novell.com/linux/windowstolinux/publicservice/ < this is off topic but its real cute and worth watching ;-))
<klaym> does kernel panic mean that something about the code is screwed?
<neighborlee> yes its at least linux related ;-)
<evarlast> regeya: is it using initrd, and does it need the driver for that ata-133 card in the initrd?
<regeya> excellent question!  darn if I know. :-(
<regeya> hang on...
<evarlast> regeya: can you shift-pgup to scroll up the kernel screen and see if it actually sees the disks?
<blk> klaym: mostly it's about the user who screwed something
<regeya> y'know, evarlast, I was having trouble finding this info, but not now.  I think I see the solution, evarlast.  Thanks, though.
<regeya> appears that the driver isn't included.
<mjt> after oops, shif-pgup does not work anymore in 2.6 (worked in 2.4(
<regeya> cannot open dev/console
<evarlast> regeya: but that is fixable.
<klaym> blk: ok
<klaym> so it isn't the kernel that panics but the user
<evarlast> klaym: ha!  I sometimes panic when I see a kernel panic :)
<regeya> evarlast: well, have you got any ideas on that?  I'm sitting here with an unbootable machine, and I'm having a major brainfart moment (which is why I juwst ran to #ubuntu and asked.)  Sorry for not thinking it through, though to tell the truth it's a production fileserver and I thionk I'm entitled to panic ;-)
<iapx8088> regeya, what's up
<Chest> can you manuall install packages off the Ubuntu installation cd
<Chest> ?
<klaym> I have never experienced a kernel panic. how does it happen?
<Ensiferum> humm.. someone know how to either how to apply the settings that i have set in gnome for like GTK/icons and such when i run fluxbox.
<regeya> iapx8088: seems the ubuntu install CD recognizes my Sonnet Tempo Ultra ATA 133 card, but the driver isn't being loaded at boot.
<Ensiferum> or then if i have to set them manually, how to do it
<evarlast> regeya: I would boot the CD again, drop to command prompt after it mounts the mount points to /target, chroot to /target, and checkout /boot.  see if there is an initrd image there, and verify that grub is using it.  are you even using grub on a ppc?
<Ensiferum> :p
<klaym> is it the same as windows crashing?
<regeya> evarlast: the installer is using yaboot.
<mjt> er it's quite difficult to follow all these discussions going on in parallel...
* regeya will return
<iapx8088> regeya, so kernel panic root not found?
<evarlast> i don't know yaboot well enough to give you good advice.
<chillywilly> hmmm, this live cd is running at a really crummy low resolution
<chillywilly> and it took forever to boot up
<regeya> well, iapx8088, actually it panics because it can't find dev/copnsole. :-}
<iapx8088> mh I see
<mjt> that's.. problematic
<iapx8088> regeya, can't help at once
<mjt> looks like it isn't using initrd at all
<regeya> I have an idea
* regeya will be afk for a while
<chillywilly> 640x480
<chillywilly> yuck
<mjt> or the initrd isn't set up properly
<nicedreams> Anyone know when the Ubuntu / Nvidia problem is going to be fixed?
<chillywilly> this is not impressive
<topyli> chillywilly: i got that on a box at work too. the real installation is still beautiful, it's a different system
<iapx8088> nicedreams, which one?
<nicedreams> the problem where it hard locks your system
<nicedreams> i've googled for over a month
<iapx8088> my nvidia drivers are working perfecly
<iapx8088> nicedreams, never happened
<nicedreams> and people have problems with nvidia and ubuntu
<nicedreams> can you run open gl games without hard locking the system?
<topyli> they do?
<chillywilly> this system has nvidia onboard graphics
<iapx8088> nicedreams, didn't try, glxgears runs fine
<EfaistOs> is there a backport of rhythmbox ?
<nicedreams> any time you run a real opengl app it locks the system
<nicedreams> using the real nvidia drivers though
<_slice_> there must be
<nicedreams> the ubuntu nvidia doesn't let you play games
<_slice_> there's no such thing as the ubuntu nvidia
<chillywilly> NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] 
<nicedreams> nvidia-glx?
<_slice_> it's nvidia's binary driver, same for all
<topyli> nicedreams: ubuntu is for hard-working company people only :)
<ixion83> what about KDE-Ubuntu ?
<nicedreams> topyli, that makes no since
<Slaven> wtf?
<Chest> is universe & multiverse a Ubuntu thing or an apt-get term?
<topyli> nicedreams: no gaming ;)
* Slaven can play games
<iapx8088> Chest, ubuntu
<Chest> ok
* topyli buys matrox
<nicedreams> a linux box you can't game on doesn't seem like a good distro then
<chillywilly> well I guess I still take a stab at installing Hoary :)
<chillywilly> bbiab
<nicedreams> i was just wondering if they are going to fix the problem though
* iapx8088 notices his glxgears is going very slow and wonders why?
<nicedreams> or if they even know there is a problem
<iapx8088> uh I know why
<topyli> nicedreams: you should file a bug. you might have a rare combination of harware since it's working for many others
<nicedreams> topyli, i'll file a bug then.  if you google "ubuntu nvidia crash" you'll see a lot of people with the same problem
<iapx8088> ahz
<iapx8088> I lost my 3d accelleration after the suspend
<iapx8088> shit
<iapx8088> as I don't play, no problem :)
<topyli> nicedreams: then there might be a bug report already. check first, don't make a 20th duplicate :)
<nicedreams> topyli, is it in the wiki or main site?
<topyli> bugzilla
<nicedreams> k
<nicedreams> thx
<topyli> they do want to know :)
<Chest> can someone explain the diff between universe, main, and multiverse?
<topyli> Chest: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<Chest> thanks
<pvh> How can I synchonize my laptop and desktop in linux?
<topyli> nicedreams: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<pvh> I don't want to have to worry about where my email/homework is.
<nicedreams> topyli, i found it..  :)
<topyli> nicedreams: was just surfing so... ;)
<mmoyer> phv, look at rsync
<topyli> pvh: i sync my work/home desktops with unison
<pvh> mmoyer, topyli: thanks, i'll look at both
<pvh> i also would like to mount my ~ on my laptop when it's availalbe
<dataw0lf> I'm having a problem with gmplayer.
<dataw0lf> mplayer plays video fine, but when I use gmplayer it seems to auto 'fast forward' with no sound.
<pvh> er, desktop/~ in laptop/~/desktop
<dataw0lf> any ideas ?
<pvh> i'm not sure that's even coherant
<topyli> pvh: i mount my home box from work over ssh simply with nautilus
<tim1> to anybody official from the ubuntu team: i created a wiki page (https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LinuxTag), to ask whether ubuntu might have official presence at LinuxTag 2005, and for users to organize their visit, but i got no feedback, is nobody interested in this?
<mjt> is gmplayer supported at all?  Mplayer folks says something in a line with "don't use gmplayer"
<pvh> topyli: I'll try it.
<jan__> hi
<jan__> I have a canon powershot digital camera
<_slice_> congratulations
<jan__> how can I use it as a mass storage device?
<Chest> Can you use apt-get to search/verify if a package is installed?
<_slice_> mass being 1gig ?
<mjt> if it IS masstorage, you should be able to use it
<jan__> I dont't want always to use gtkam ...
<_slice_> you can turn the auto open of gtkam off
<jan__> because there's no icon on desktop when i put it in
<_slice_> yeah
<_slice_> it just let's you grab your files off the camera
<jan__> so I have to make an entry in fstab?
<_slice_> you using normal mode or the ptp mode ?
<mjt> ptp?
<tim1> jan__: do you use warty or hoary?
<jan__> hm ptp I think
<jan__> warty @ tim1
<jan__> (spricht jemand deutsch?)
<tim1> jep ich
<jan__> :)
<_slice_> i forget what it's called exactly... ptp maybe... it's a file transfer protocol
<mjt> so it's not an usb device?
<tim1> kann dir aber leider auch nicht helfen
<_slice_> canon's own i think
<_slice_> yes, it's a usb device
<jan__> hmm
<_slice_> it's a camera
<mjt> (there are some (probably old) cameras that works using serial port)
<_slice_> so it's fully technically possible to write to the cf card
<jan__> I want to browse in nautilus and view the pictures
<jan__> but without using gtkam ...
<_slice_> can't you just open nautilus on the folder you transfer the pics too ?
<_slice_> grab them off the cam and then browse?
<mjt> does it gets recognized as usb mass-storage device? eg, in /proc/bus/usb/devices ?
<mjt> (as the first step)
<topyli> pvh: run sshd on the desktop, you can connect to it with anything then. nautilus, unison, ssh, sftp
* _slice_ goes to get his canon s45
<topyli> pvh: i run putty on my phone and i'm home :)
<jan__> can't I make a folder eg. /media/camera
<_slice_> mjt: yes
<jan__> and in fstab /dev/sda#
<jan__> but what device do I have to choose in fstab?
<_slice_> Seq:  Manufacturer=Canon Inc.
<_slice_> Seq:  Product=Canon Digital Camera
<_slice_> recognized fine in /proc/bus/usb/devices
<jan__> sda is my externel usb storage and not my camera ...
<_slice_> jan__: i don't think you need to do that
<mjt> heh. now that's a good question for udev/hotplug folks
<pvh> topyli: Your phone has putty? Man, that's pimp.
<pvh> topyli: phone hacking is so on my todo list.
<jan__> _slice_: but what's another method to browse my pictures in nautilus?
<mjt> ie, if this usb device is "Canon digital camera", make it in /dev/camera
<topyli> pvh: there's putty for symbian. i run nethack too :)
<zeff> what kernel are you using, my USB camer has not worked since the the 2.6.6 kernel due to bugs in the USB modules
<mjt> which bugs?
<_slice_> jan__: well, for sure you can just import the photos and browse the folder you import to....
<pvh> topyli: Okay, that's just goofy. Unless you have a screen that can do 80x24
<netdur> firefox 1.0 (hoary) doesn't render unicode well, (mozilla works fine)
<topyli> pvh: it's an old nokia communicator
<mjt> there was some usb breakage in 2.6.8 which was corrected in 2.6.10
<pvh> topyli: not familiar with it
<topyli> pvh: big screen, full keyboard
<_slice_> Linux serenity 2.6.8.1-4-686 #1 Fri Jan 14 11:26:38 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<pvh> topyli: nice
<pvh> topyli: very nice
<_slice_> canon s45 works fine
<_slice_> warty
<zeff> I don't know specifically, have not looked that far but it stopped working a while ago and when searched google found it was not the only one.  It only affects some devices.
<mjt> warty kernel contains quite some fixes in usb area i think'
<zeff> I have been using an old Knoppix live CD while I wait for 2.6 get sorted out
<topyli> pvh: http://www.nokia.com/nokia/0,1522,,00.html?orig=/phones/9210/ . they sell them for about EUR 100 now, second hand
<mjt> and it *should* work with 2.6.10
<pvh> topyli: Really? That's worth looking into... I wonder if it would work on my network.
<topyli> pvh: it works over the internet, has wap and http browsers and email
<zeff> I have not tried 2.6.10 yet but 2.6.8 and 2.6.9 are no good for my sony camera
* regeya is installing ubuntu to a smaller drive hooked to the on-board ide controller
<pvh> topyli: No, I meant my cell network. I don't think it will, sadly.
<pvh> topyli: I live in the cell-challenged part of th ewor
<pvh> topyli: the world.
<topyli> pvh: probably not
<mjt> jan__: if your /proc/bus/usb/devices entry for your camera lists usb-storage as a driver, it should be available as /dev/sdX1 as msdos filesystem. which X in sdX is really depends, there are ways to make it persistent using udev rules (/etc/udev.d/) but i'm not an expert here
<topyli> pvh: it's also not very linux-friendly :(
<iapx8088> ok now hibernate and resume works flawlessy
<mjt> heh
<iapx8088> not bad considering we are on a farly new pc
<iapx8088> laptop
<Jon> hi all. using the warty livecd. added a network connection using the Computer -> System Configuration -> Networking tool. that worked but as a side-effect I can't spawn any X windows anymore. XFree86.0.log reports 'client X rejected from local host'. Any advice?
<iapx8088> xhost -
<iapx8088> +
<iapx8088> sorrt
<jan__> mjt: sdX1 is my external ushb storage (not camera)
<iapx8088> said that
<iapx8088> I'll go having a couple of drinks
<iapx8088> and some chicks
<iapx8088> have phun, guys
<Jon> xhost was re: me? no dice unfortunately, that client rejected too
<Jon> cheers anyway, see you
<chillywilly> hey ppl I have ubuntu installed now but still running at that really low res
<mjt> i wish linux can hibernate on my via-c3-based system as good as winxp does that...  (c3 processor lacks pse or pse36 support)
<iapx8088> mjt here we have a centrino dothan and nvidia adapter and with hoary is doing just fine
<chillywilly> how can I setup nvidia w/ ubuntu?
<bruce_> Hallo
<Jon> hi
<iapx8088> bye all
<Jon> cya
<bruce_> english or german chanel?
<darkx> chillywilly, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx i think
<chillywilly> darkx: ok
<bruce_> how can i change my aplication database?
<chillywilly> I don't ever remember setting a root password
<chillywilly> during the install
<Jon> afaik you didn't
<Jon> but your user has sudo accses
<bruce_> ;)
<Jon> bruce_: repositories?
<Jon> bruce_: /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<darkx> if you need root i think you can sudo passwd root
<darkx> :x
<topyli> pvh: by cell-challenged part of the world do you mean america? the 9210 has a sister, 9290 for americans. same phone, different network
<chillywilly> so no root user is the ubuntu way? ;)
<pvh> topyli: I live in the Americas, but I'm no American.
<darkx> well you can have set the root password if you want
<topyli> pvh: yeah, but you don't have gsm?
<pvh> topyli: Harrum... Not sure. I'm not much of a cellgeek.
* pvh just crashed his laptop by trying to issue a disk suspend to /proc/acpi/sleep
<bruce_> @ Jon thx im trying
<topyli> pvh: what i know i always have to leave my phone home when i cross the pond :(
<Xappe> they've gsm 1800 in the states I think
<akurashy> i installed an eggdrop i cant find the config and i cant run it because it says is not root O_o
<bruce_> @ jon it's not what i mean... I mean hm not shure if it's called mime type.
<Jon> hm I couldn't find anything in faq or wiki for my X auth problem, but I'd be amazed if nobody had suffered before
<chillywilly> do I need to configure X to use this nvidia driver just like I do under normal debian?
<chillywilly> debian sid that is
<Xappe> chilly, yes
<bruce_> I wan't to do: open file with other aplication
<Slaven> hm.
<bruce_> and then i got this error message: Could not add application to the application database
<Slaven> how do I get rox icons on *box?
<Jon> bruce_: aah I see
<bruce_> if i run nautilus under sudo i can do...
<bruce_> and it ads my choosen aplication to the right click menu... so next time i can easy chose...
<bruce_> but if im not root i can't
<Jon> when you run an application on the ubuntu/warty livecd, where does stderr output go? I'd normally check .xsession-errors but it doesn't exist.
<Jon> bruce_: sorry, I don't know
<unperson> When I try to run mplayer from the command line, it quits before displaying anything and says "Illegal instruction".  Any idea what this means?  The last line of output before that is "Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf", is it just that this file has an error?
<unperson> (mainly I'm asking here because this is the mplayer-custom multiverse package)
<biezt> how do i edit a text file which can only be edited from the root ?
<biezt> which commando to start text editor ?
<unperson> biezt, sudo gedit [file] 
<unperson> At least if you want to edit it in X.
<ions> My Mom got sent some stupid video of a chimp peeing in his own mouth.  Problem is it won't work on her Ubuntu install but works fine on my Gentoo install.  Yes, I have installed xine-ui, win32codecs and gstreamer0.8-plugins
<ions> it's an mpeg
<Jon> try running file on it, see if that tells you more about the exact details (e.g. MPEG1,2,4?)
<ions> $ file Whyyoushouldneverkissaboy.mpeg
<ions> Whyyoushouldneverkissaboy.mpeg: data
<bruce_> @ jon i found something http://www.elyps.de/guide.html#changedefaultfiletypeprogram
<Jon> ions: ok sounds corrupted. md5sums for gentoo machine copy match the ubuntu machine copy
<Jon> ?
<ions> yeah it's the same file
<ions> I scp'd it over
<Jon> I've had scp corrupt stuff before... sorry, no further ideas
<ions> I scp'd it from her box to mine and it worked on mine
#ubuntu 2005-02-17
<bruce_> damn doesn't work...
<bruce_> easy... i go out...
<bruce_> cu
<unperson> Anyone out there able to get video playback working with an Intel i8xx video chipset?
<Oscarian> howdy all!
<Oscarian> i have a question.
<natx> hello all
<Oscarian> i'm trying to get a game installed, but it needs java (JRE).  apt-get install java doesn't do anything.  any clues?
<natx> have you tried synaptic, oscarian?
<_slice_> Oscarian: see the FAQ item about install the JRE
<Oscarian> faq, ah. cool.
<Oscarian> =] 
<geppy> How can I change the default sound server to JACK?
<elmaya> mm i need some help with ndiswrapper
<elmaya> i got this when doing modprobe
<elmaya> root@hoary:/home/elmaya # modprobe ndiswrapper
<elmaya> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-2-386/kernel/drivers/net /ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<elmaya> piece of shit
<unperson> Ug, for maybe a year I had the problem that any time I'd try to playback video (e.g. and mpeg) it had a big blue bar over part of it.  Finally, while I was running debian sarge, this got fixed (not sure how, but I think just an update to X).  I installed Ubuntu a few months ago and really love it, except it looks like this video problem is back.  Ug.
<daaku> i know this might be a little extreme, but i just installed hoary onto a spare partition using debootstrap, would installing ubuntu-desktop be pretty much the same as installing ubuntu using a cd? or should i customize what i install?
<Ells> hi, how is everyone
<mroth> hmm, has anyone installed Mozilla Sunbird in ubuntu?
<Ells> what is sunbird
<_slice_> you'd have to do it from source i think
<_slice_> it's mozilla's pim
<_slice_> unless some kind soul has made a .deb for you
<pvh> I can suspend to disk with 'echo "disk" -n > /sys/power/state', but when I reboot, it just ignores it and boots normally. What do I need to change to make this work?
<evarlast> pvh: ask in #swsup :)
<pvh> evarlast: Thanks/
<evarlast> pvh:  err... #swsusp
<geppy> How can I change the default sound server to JACK?
<EfaistOs> is there some backport url like apt-get.org ?
<jmhodges> hey, for some reason, i can't modprove the nv driver in my fresh hoary install
<bluefoxicy> modprobe nvidia?
<bluefoxicy> or are you actually trying to modprobe nv
<jmhodges> thats only for the binary version
<jmhodges> modprobe nv
<bluefoxicy> well
<bluefoxicy> there's no such thing as nv.ko
<jmhodges> im trying to see if the nv driver supports randr
<bluefoxicy> so don't worry about it.
<jmhodges> ah, ok..
<jmhodges> i could have sworn.. hunh..
<bluefoxicy> unfortunately, xorg's nv also doesn't do rendering :/
<njan> <3 nvidia
<njan> 0:)
<jmhodges> :(
<jmhodges> i used to <3 nvidia
* bluefoxicy is trying to talk them into fixing their code for their closed source drivers
<njan> bluefoxicy, good luck!
<jmhodges> but now i have this tablet that is a "convertible"
<jmhodges> bluefoxicy: god i hope you do
<njan> nvidia breaks all kinds of things all the time
<njan> It's even worse in gentoo than ubuntu
<jmhodges> :-/
<bluefoxicy> njan:  yeah, there's about 10-15 other people who are trying to get them to rewrite it so it works with PaX (if it works on a PaX/GrSecurity kernel, it works on Exec Shield, and on vanilla)
<njan> bluefoxicy, that would be really nice
<bluefoxicy> they said they'll release a dlloader module in the future
<njan> bluefoxicy, it was a real pita using nv on this machine when I was PaX/GrSec'd up.
<njan> bluefoxicy, getting xorg to work with a PaX'd userspace is hard enough without nvidia being a nuisance :)
<bluefoxicy> heh
<biezt> is there a channel for vsftpd somewhere ?
<bluefoxicy> I'm more worried that they're actually hindering progress.
<njan> bluefoxicy, tbh, I think the extent of nvidia's interest in their driver is likely to be making sure it works for desktop users/gamers
<njan> bluefoxicy, there's absolutely no return on investment for them to unbreak the driver so it works with anything else.
<njan> bluefoxicy, it's basically just wasted development time because the demand is so, so small.
<bluefoxicy> njan: I could see every distribution in the world actually holding back on deploying any kind of security enhancement, even one that actually clamped down 100% of incidents (PaX and Gr can probably do 60-80%), just because nvidia breaks :P
<njan> But I may be wrong :)
<njan> bluefoxicy, yup.
<njan> bluefoxicy, I have no hope whatsoever that distributions will start prepackaging anything more than a kernel which basically has the openwall patches applied any time soon
<Amaranth> njan: Chicken and egg problem. If nVidia doesn't support PaX/Gr then no distro will have it enabled but if no distro has it enabled it's a waste of effort.
<njan> bluefoxicy, the breakage for userspace applications, particularly anything graphical, is just too much.
<bluefoxicy> njan:  I've seen games (ut2k3) that were actually vulnerable to attacks that brought remote attackers to a local account
<website> i've a problem in hoary: when i connect a usb disk it is detected and mounted (a nautilus session is opened) but there is no icon on my desktop and also in my "Places" men there is not any usb disk, to show it i must click on cdrom device and in the desktop the usb disk icon appears (also in the PLaces menu). In warty there was not this problem
<njan> bluefoxicy, yup.
<bluefoxicy> njan:  imagine a gamer's surprise on linux when his game is hijacked for a virus :)
<njan> bluefoxicy, but that's three hops away; ut is binary, nvidia is binary; you'd have a *lot* of fixing to do for that to work
<bluefoxicy> njan:  http://woct-blog.blogspot.com/2005/02/non-root-viruses-for-linux.html  <-- For a virus, not for root to spread a virus >:)
<njan> bluefoxicy, unsurprising - there are some fairly horrible bugs in armegatron, and that's opne source :)
<njan> s/bad spelling/good spelling/
<bluefoxicy> njan:  yeah but does UT itself set off PaX?
<bluefoxicy> nv glx sets off pax
<njan> bluefoxicy, not sure, haven't tried. I wouldn't imagine it would work with pax. you'd have to chpax the binary
<bluefoxicy> yeah
<njan> which defeats the purpose of PaX existing ;)
<bluefoxicy> uh huh
<bluefoxicy> njan:  unless glx was fixed.  I doubt UT itself would actually have a reason to do RCE
<bluefoxicy> nested functions don't count; PaX can emulate trampolines
<njan> yeah, you may be right
<njan> It's still a long way off, really, either way :(
<bluefoxicy> heh
<bluefoxicy> IMHO it's an egg and bigger egg problem
<njan> possibly..
<njan> little steps :)
<bluefoxicy> err
<bluefoxicy> chicken and bigger chicken rather.
<njan> what I'd like to see is hardened ubuntu support approaching that of gentoo
<bluefoxicy> there's an easy way to deploy pax without breaking anything, and still kick nvidia and ati around for it.
<njan> unfortunately, I was forced to drop gentoo in favour of ubuntu because maintaining gentoo on a laptop for production use was just too time-consuming..
<njan> but with gentoo I dropped hardened gentoo as well, and I wasn't terribly happy about that :(
<bluefoxicy> while ProPolice and PIE become easy enough to deploy without breaking third party programs at all, grsecurity and pax can break things right?
<bluefoxicy> so we have an easy solution.
<njan> What's that?
<bluefoxicy> Supply an official paxified kernel, and an official non-pax kernel, document the difference in terms of security
<bluefoxicy> and support both.
<njan> bluefoxicy, for ubuntu?
<bluefoxicy> (not that hard, supporting the non-pax is just a subset of supporting the pax)
<bluefoxicy> njan:  for any/all distros
<bluefoxicy> this is theoretical
<njan> bluefoxicy, so you're basically talking about maintaining a grsec/pax'd kernel in parallel to the kernel.org sources?
<bluefoxicy> though I'm hoping ubuntu will go that direction
* regeya gets confused when he sees 'pax' and there's no talk of archives
<bluefoxicy> njan:  yes, it's not really a daunting effort aside from the added build time; grsec goes on last
<njan> likewise. I've actually considered doing a load of work on ubuntu to see if it'd make a difference, but unfortunately I don't have time to do it on my own
<njan> bluefoxicy, true.. although if you're building sources, you'd have a lot of packaging headaches
<bluefoxicy> njan:  well, with official support, what do you imagine the public impact would be?
<bluefoxicy> FAQ:
<bluefoxicy>   Q.  My Ubuntu Linux distribution won't run any games or 3D apps, they crash.  How do I fix this?
<njan> bluefoxicy, with official support for anything, there's a positive public impact in terms of uptake..
<_slice_> grsecurity and pax can certainly breaks things
<_slice_> hehe
<njan> ..but specifically to this I'm not sure how exactly you'd do things..
<_slice_> X for one
<bluefoxicy>   A.  You're using a secure Linux kernel.  Please switch to a less secure kernel.
<bluefoxicy> _slice_:  dlloader solves the X problem.
<bluefoxicy> njan:  How do you think that kind of FAQ question would go?  :)
<CreeVal> Citrix has a package it depends on to work in Ubuntu, anyone know what package that is?
<_slice_> dlloader? cool
<bluefoxicy> "WTF NO FIX YOUR DAMN DRIVER"
<CreeVal> (Citrix ICA client that is)
<_slice_> now you tell me hehe
<njan> ..since all distributions take the kernel sources and compile them themselves anyway, you'd basically just be giving them a prepatched kernel; and most distributions patch kernels themselves anyway
<njan> I think the direction to go in would be forming an entity which worked with specific distributions to help them maintain securer kernels, because I just don't think you'd have an impact in any other way.
<bluefoxicy> njan:  heh
<njan> you'd *never* get *every* distribution to ship a grsec/pax kernel by default, so the FAQ question is kinda redundant, unfortunately..
<njan> if ubuntu started shipping a grsec/pax kernel by default I virtually guarantee you that the number of new users ubuntu would have would drop dramatically.
<bluefoxicy> njan:  I'd be the official ubuntu gr kernel maintainer if someone would hand me the job, and give me instructions.  I can patch the kernel myself.
<FX|Laptop> hello
<CreeVal> Anyone know when the shipping of Hoary starts?
<ions2> anybody know what I need in sources.list to get mplayer?
<njan> same reason that the 'secure' distributions like trustix and adamantix which are based on debian don't have very many users..
<bluefoxicy> njan:  not by default on, but as an option
<Zotnix> Hrm... update notifier tells me how many updates I have after I updated.
<Zotnix> and just sits there.
<njan> bluefoxicy, mandrake has that already.
<bluefoxicy> njan:  but anything shipped with ubuntu would work out of the box
<njan> bluefoxicy, you can enable selinux using the mandrake control center
<CreeVal> ions2, universe...
<FX|Laptop> I was just wondering if anyone uses a print server with ubuntu? Like a netgear ps121
<bluefoxicy> njan:  selinux is not PaX/kernsec :)
<ions2> ok then it's failing for another reason... :\
<njan> bluefoxicy, no, it's securer; afaik the 'medium' security levels mandrake give you are grsec/pax'd
<bluefoxicy> njan:  selinux doesn't stop race conditions or runtime code execution
<njan> bluefoxicy, level 5 iirc is selinux
<njan> bluefoxicy, I know :p
<biezt> can anyone tell me why ubuntu installation keeps crashing during teh last part ?
<bluefoxicy> it'll stop races with a proper ACL, I think.  Maybe.  :)
<CreeVal> ions2, try adding it in Synaptic to the Reps...
<djtansey> does anyone have the problem that the esd that is started automatically doesn't release /dev/dsp so other apps can use it? how can i make it not do that?
<_slice_> biezt: did you check the md5 for the iso ?
<njan> sound properties in gnome, djtansey
<biezt> y
<njan> bluefoxicy, tbh, there are some portions of grsec which there's no excuse for not having in the vanilla sources
<njan> bluefoxicy, like most of the openwall patches
<_slice_> ok
<bluefoxicy> njan:  you saw http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/USNAnalysis ?
<_slice_> biezt: more info... when does it crash... error msg's? etc...
<biezt> this time it was during generating fonts or sumthings
<FX|Laptop> No one has any ideas?
<njan> bluefoxicy, yup, looked pretty good to me
<biezt> i just stops and does nothing
<bluefoxicy> njan:  *nod*  :)
<njan> bluefoxicy, if you get the job, give me a shout and I'll give you a hand ;) (maintaining ubuntu grsec)
<bluefoxicy> njan:  martin pitt has kernels for x86 already, I'd just be willing to take it off his hands
<FX|Laptop> ugh.......
<njan> bluefoxicy, gotcha. Well, if you need extra hands.. *shrug*
<_slice_> biezt: is this warty? are you on a laptop ?
<bluefoxicy> I tried adding a grsecurity/netdev-random to my amd64 sources here though and when it built it built a weird package with no real kernel in it :(
<biezt> y this is wharty and no it's on a normal pc
<njan> bluefoxicy, I'm not an expert on grsec/pax, nor am I a fantastic coder, but I do know quite a bit about security ;)
<_slice_> biezt: i have no idea sorry
<bluefoxicy> njan:  what I need to know is how to make friggin' kernel packages :P
<CreeVal> Citrix ICA client for Linux has a package it depends on to work in Ubuntu, anyone know what package that is?
<njan> bluefoxicy, take one to bits and find out
<_slice_> biezt: reburn the iso maybe?
<_slice_> just in case... rule that out anyway
<bluefoxicy> njan:  I tried make-kpkg
<njan> bluefoxicy, debian packages aren't much more complicated than ebuilds, and ebuilds are really easy to hack
<njan> bluefoxicy, make-kpkg is evil
<bluefoxicy> ebuilds are programming porno
<njan> :)
<bluefoxicy> they're all naked in front of you
<njan> bluefoxicy, programming onanism :p
<bluefoxicy> you just need to touch the parts you like
<CreeVal> i'll take that as a no...
<njan> onanism's a fantastic word, you get to be rude and erudite at the same time; I never miss an opportunity to use the word onanism :)
<bluefoxicy> erudite?
<bluefoxicy> onanism is pulling your penis out before ejaculation btw
<neom> Anyone know anything about windows/linux networking?
<alimango> don;t know
<njan> bluefoxicy, according to my dictionary it simply means masturbation
<bluefoxicy> njan:  odd.
<njan> bluefoxicy, the french actually have a fairly well-used phrase which uses the word in french; onanisme intellectuele..
<CreeVal> lefthanded masturbating part-time fag is a good frase to yell at people you dont like...
<bluefoxicy> the word is derived from Onan, who avoided conception by pulling out
<ions2> when I try and install mplayer it chokes on a bunch of stuff and I do have universe uncommented
<bluefoxicy> Orin was cooler
<bluefoxicy> he just smashed locks in when he came to locked doors
<bluefoxicy> "The door's locked"  "? . . . *push* *Bend* *crunch* . . . looks open to me."
<njan> bluefoxicy, it must have been bastardised at some point; diction^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^Hanswers.com lists it as masturbation in every entry
<bluefoxicy> hmm
<bluefoxicy> ^H
<ions2> Package mplayer is a virtual package provided by: it lists 5 things
<ions2> then says: You should explicitly select one to install.
<ions2> if I try and install any one of those on their own it craps out
<njan> bluefoxicy, mind you, it wouldn't be the only sexual word which is at odds with its etymology; if you look at the origin of the word lesbian it doesn't mean what you think either; that word has her origin in the peloponnesian wars..
<bluefoxicy> in the placenta?
<njan> bluefoxicy, huh?
<chillywilly> why didn
* bluefoxicy only got the big word half way in.  . . needs more lube.
<chillywilly> didn't anyone mention doign sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<bluefoxicy> man
<bluefoxicy> i need to find a make-kpkg tutorial
<njan> bluefoxicy, I know far too much about ancient greek history and government :p
<chillywilly> hmmm, need to fix refresh rate, LCD is a bit blurry
<djtansey> njan: that lets me disable the sound server, but now no gnome apps can get access to /dev/dsp -- for instance rhythmbox says could not open resource
<_slice_> i thought lesbian just came from lesbos
<_slice_> as in a person from lesbos
<njan> djtansey, that's because they're trying to output sound via esd; you'll have to tell them to use alsa
<_slice_> originally
<njan> djtansey, the disadvantage of turning esd off is that only 1 app can access /dev/dsp, but the advantage is that apps with no esd support can actually make noises.
<djtansey> njan: isn't there a esd setting that releases /dev/dsp after a couple of seconds of inactivity?
<bluefoxicy> njan:  you know, gr only has 2 misses?
<njan> djtansey, don't know, I have esd disabled :)
<bluefoxicy> one in the makefile (drop it), one in sysctl.h (an enum)
<njan> bluefoxicy, misses?
<bluefoxicy> njan:  I tried to patch it on top of ubuntu's kernel sources :)
<jay> hey I've been bustin my balls for days now.... Does anyone know how to set up masqerading on ubuntu (I'm kind of new to this thing....)
<njan> bluefoxicy, oh, gotcha :)
<njan> jay, by masquerading you mean you want to NAT traffic for machines on a network?
<jay> njan: Internet connection sharing, yes I think
<njan> jay, gotcha. I recommend you use the appropriately-named jay's firewall :)
<djtansey> njan: yes -- it is -as <number of seconds until it releases it>
<matt__> jay, get firestarter from universe
<njan> jay, it's a set of scripts with an ncurses (console menus) interface which sets that up for you
<bluefoxicy> jay:  not that hard.  iptables -t NAT -I POSTROUTING -o eth0 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j MASQUERADE
<djtansey> njan: now i just have to figure out how to get gnome to start it with that option
<robertj> What paramater do I need to use to do a disk cehck on my Array cd?
<njan> jay, matt__'s recommendation is another script which'll do it.
<njan> djtansey, not sure what to tell you, sorry :)
<bluefoxicy> . . . or you could use a set of scripts with a console interface to do it, like njan said
<jay> yes I'm using GNOME right now, didn't get around to KDE yet. isn't firestarter for KDE?
<matt__> yeah, firestarter is a nice gtk frontend to iptables
* njan is lazy :)
<njan> imo jay's firewall is the easiest firewalling system to use if you've never used iptables before.
<njan> you don't really need to know very much about tcp/ip to use it
<bluefoxicy> jay:  with mine you'd have to use your internet-side interface for eth0, and you'd replace 192.168.0.0/24 with your network/netmask
<bluefoxicy> njan:  i'm entirely too lazy :)
<jay> bluefoxicy: I am recieving internet on wlan0 and want to share it onto eth0. wlan0's network is 192.168 and eth0's network is 10.0
<njan> bluefoxicy, :)
<jay> believe it or not, I got ndiswrapper working. that was a whole sepparate issue!
<bluefoxicy> iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -s 10.0.0.0/8 -j MASQUERADE
<bluefoxicy> . . . is it /8 or /16?
<chillywilly> hmm, so why don't you guys have the typical defualt gnome icons on the desktop? did they get rid of that for gnome 2.10?
<Xenguy> jay: shorewall firewall is an option
<bluefoxicy>  /8 is 255.0.0.0, /16 is 255.255.0.0
<jay> It's a very slow computer. I'd rather have it done like within the kernel, not using 3rd party software...
<jay> p2 266, 192 RAM, and I want to be able to play UT on it too
<Zotnix> chibifs, it was a decision of ubuntu, apparently. You could enable them I imagine, via gconf
<Zotnix> chibifs =  chillywilly
<njan> jay, I wouldn't share my internet connection using a workstation, but that's just me; I have a 450MHz machine in my living room doing my internet connection and nothing else.
<jay> oh it's fine. mostly this comp will just be sitting there, but I want it for UT in case too many guys come over, and I Need it...
<njan> ;)
<Sav> anyone knows why i cant see bold and italic text with X-Chat?
<adam_> How does one setup postfix to use the isp name for email?
<adam_> The from header of the mail i sent from mutt to my gmail account has my machine name
<lamont> adam_: the simplest way is to tell mutt to use the from address you want
<adam_> I set the hostname to my isp email in muttrc and from as well and neither worked
<Xenguy> adam_: what line in ~/.muttrc did you use?
<Tr0gd0r> whats the fastest browser that java capable?
<adam_> "set hostname="blah.net"
<jay> bluefoxicy: I don't believe it's working
<Tr0gd0r> for a slow computer
<bluefoxicy> jay:  meh
<adam_> set from="blah@blah.net"
<jay> On my other machine (XP), I set the gateway to 10.0.0.200, the IP of eth0 on this machine
<jay> correct?
<chillywilly> gdesklets isn't packaged?
<bluefoxicy> jay:  should be.
<Xenguy> adam_: try this -> folder-hook .    my_hdr From: Firstname Lastname <me@isp.com>
<bluefoxicy> jay:  ask in #iptables, give them the line I gave you
<Xenguy> adam_: you may need to re-start mutt
<jay> oh sweet, thanks
<bluefoxicy> they'll sort you out in 10 minutes (as soon as someone's awake there)
<jay> heh, I was using win2000 to share but it kept going down on me. I KNOW that once I get this set up (which is a pain in the ass) at least it will always work.
<jay> heh
<adam_> That worked perfect, I wonder why the options i set didnt work though
<adam_> thanks
<bitfoo> hey
<bitfoo> how do i get a digicam to show up in linux
<bitfoo> its usb :|
<adam_> One more question, how does one change the hostname?  hostname blah  from the terminal doesnt stick
<bitfoo> elloooooooooooooo
<CreeVal> bitfoo: plug it in, turn it on... Thats what i do...
<chillywilly> anyone know how to turn off the short cut keys in gnome-terminal? I like to use emacs commands to navigate/edit the command line
<chillywilly> M-b makes a menu pop-up even if the menu bar is not shown
<chillywilly> same with M-v
<chillywilly> blah, I hate that ;)
<bitfoo> well if it was that easy it would show up :|
<CreeVal> bitfoo: Well, here it just works... :S
<adam_> Have any of you set your hostnames for your machines?
<altan> the current version of FF on Warty does not appear to support keyboard shortcuts and does not have a manual. Will I have to upgrade to 1.0?
<Tr0gd0r> is there an apt-get install opera?
<CreeVal> have you tried?
<snowblink> chillywilly: edit keyboard shortcuts in the gnome terminal app
<Tr0gd0r> i tried yes, didnt work
<wm_eddie> Tr0gd0r: Isn't surprizing since Opera isn't open source.
<CreeVal> Then there is most likely not an apt-get install opera...
<wm_eddie> although, I wonder how much better Opera will run on my laptop than firefox
<Tr0gd0r> well i need a good browser for a slow machine
<Tr0gd0r> firefox is slow
<snowblink> Tr0gd0r: see ubuntuguide to install opera
<CreeVal> I love firefox... Adblock extension is just great...
<chillywilly> snowblink: where? I don't see it.
<snowblink> chillywilly: Press edit
<snowblink> chillywilly: then Keyboard Shortcuts
<chillywilly> k
* wm_eddie checks out Opera
* CreeVal is installing Americas Army
<Tr0gd0r> no opera on ubuntuguide
<pvh> CreeVal: Yeah, adblock is what made me give up opera.
<Tr0gd0r> sorry snow
<pvh> CreeVal: Though I think opera is way better in some ways.
<CreeVal> pvh: yeah agreed...
<snowblink> Tr0gd0r: try epiphany for an alt browser
<pvh> CreeVal: The fast-forward/rewind, the mail client, the tab-handling and sessions...
<CreeVal> pvh: yes indeed... The fact that you have to install an extension bothers me a bit...
<CreeVal> (speaking of FireFox of course)
<pvh> CreeVal: Even with the tab-handling extension it's still not as good as Opera.
<chillywilly> brb
<pvh> CreeVal: Though if you edit your mouse extensions it's pretty darn close.
<snowblink> Tr0gd0r: hmmm. I was sure I saw it somewhere...
<pvh> CreeVal: I hate how when FF fails to load a page, it clears the location bar.
<CreeVal> pvh: yeah i know! :D
<pvh> CreeVal: Means that if I open FF by accident on my laptop away from network, I lose EVERYTHING I had open.
<snowblink> Tr0gd0r: I think I just downloaded Opera 8 deb file, then dpkg
<uhulive> hi
<pvh> uhulive: hi
<uhulive> how do i count the words in OOo?
<pvh> 1.2? File-Properties
<uhulive> lemme see. i'm using my uhu live cd at the moment
<pvh> it's moved somewhere more visible in 2.0
<chillywilly> have a problem
<uhulive> yup thanks
<chillywilly> when gnome starts it keeps wanting to start multiple gnome terminals
<chillywilly> and I keep clicking ok and the dialog keeps reapearing
<chillywilly> gnome panels that is
<chillywilly> I've detected a gnome panel already running and will exit now
<GrandMasta> chilly open a terminal and type 'killall gnome-panel'
<chillywilly> over and over
<chillywilly> thanks
* chillywilly should've thought of that
<GrandMasta> then save session
<snowblink> those using Opera, are you using it in GNOME?
<snowblink> how do you make the fonts look less awful?
<chillywilly> is there a package for gdesklets?
<snowblink> chillywilly: yes
<chillywilly> apt-cache search gdesklets gives me nothin'
<snowblink> chillywilly: what repos have you got?
<darkx> there is
<chillywilly> the default ones right now
<darkx> try apt-cache search gdesk
<darkx> or desklets
* chillywilly looks in sources.list
<darkx> it may be named differently
<snowblink> chillywilly: make sure you have universe & multiverse
<chillywilly> k
<snowblink> chillywilly: they are in universe
<Tr0gd0r> i did apt-get install mozilla, and i switched to x-windows, now how do i run it, its not on the apps list
<chillywilly> what about universe security packages?
<snowblink> chillywilly: no such thing
<chillywilly> I don't see multiverse commented so I will have to add that one manually
<chillywilly> it's commented in my sources.list
<bendebian> i have upgraded my ibm-notebook to 1 gb of RAM. the memtest that ubuntu has installed shows 1 gb, but after bootung ubuntu "free" told me only something about 906 mb ram. what is wrong?
<chillywilly> the large memory stuff not enabled in the kernel?
<bendebian> i will check. moment please
<njan> chillywilly, if it's the default warty or hoary kernel, it is enabled; I know, I have >1gb ram
<bendebian> njan: okay, thanks
<njan> bendebian, you probably have 906mb *free*.. which makes sense, really.
<chillywilly> I have 1GB RAM too...haven't looked at what the kernel sees
<bendebian> njan: it is the default hoary kernel
<Ensiferum> compiling application from sauce :] 
<Ensiferum> havent done that since ditching crapware
<Ensiferum> err
<njan>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<njan> Mem:       1296096     404256     891840          0       4268     220020
<Ensiferum> slackware
<njan> bendebian, I have more ram than you and less free
<chillywilly> root@frodo:/home/danielb # cat /proc/meminfo
<chillywilly> MemTotal:       906660 kB
<chillywilly> same thing here too apparently
<bendebian> chillywilly: but why?
<CrucifiedLemur> hello
<chillywilly> something is not turned on in the kernel is my guess
<altan> I get 1011MB
<CrucifiedLemur> how can i use my kodak digital camera with ubuntu?
<robodex> hmm, this is weird... /proc/meminfo says I have 97mb of ram free but the little meminfo item in xfce's panel says I have over 300mb free...
<CrucifiedLemur> can anyone tell me how to make my digital camera work with linux?
<wm_eddie> opera isn't that fast...
<njan> CrucifiedLemur, they might do, if you give them time to answer :)
<CrucifiedLemur> ok
<njan> CrucifiedLemur, what sort of camera? (how old, what cables come with it, what sort of media)
<djtansey> anyone here using beagle (or rather, anyone here feel comfortable discussing problems in beagled?)
<CrucifiedLemur> it is pretty new, Kodak EasyShare
<bendebian> CrucifiedLemur: i use gtkam for my sony s40 and it worked out-of-the-box for me
<CrucifiedLemur> it is a Kodak cx7525
<bendebian> sorry, it is a sony s45
<EfaistOs> does someone have an ipod shuffle working under debian ?
<EfaistOs> s/debian/ubuntu ;p
<AndyR> anyone know if its possible to change port numbers evolution uses for pop/smtp?  im trying to set it up for gmail
<njan> AndyR, you shouldn't have to
<njan> AndyR, just select 'pop' for receiving mail and then alter the security option to always
<CrucifiedLemur> how do you get to that window with all the programs u can get
<Zotnix> I've tried beagled.... it eats up insane amounts of memory
<Zotnix> I'm talking 500+ MB of memory
<jdub> that's the main focus of beagle development atm
<Zotnix> :nods:
<Zotnix> They helped me install it. I can get it running now just can't get best to work. but when you have 384 Mb ram, and 500 MB being used... it gets ugly ;)
<AndyR> gmail uses smtp 465 and pop 995
<gazzabnz> Wassup
<CrucifiedLemur> how do you force quit
<CrucifiedLemur> sorry i my brother just put linux on my computer and im half-clueless
<Zotnix> Hrm... whenever I try to run an openGL program I get this: [sis_alloc.c:154] : Failure to allocate Z buffer.
<Zotnix> I imagine this would be a bug with Xorg, no?
<inc> sup peeps
<Zotnix> CrucifiedLemur, force quit what?
<CrucifiedLemur> i had done a Find Text on a web page, and now the box that says Find In This Page wont go away(mozilla)
<chromate> so the only package system ubuntu uses is apt?
<inc> any one out there now about setting up a wifi atheros ar5212 chipset card?
<Zotnix> CrucifiedLemur, you can either go into your terminal (gnome-terminal or xterm) and type in 'killall mozilla'
<Zotnix> Or type in xkill and kill it that way.
<Zotnix> Your mouse will turn into a crosshair and you click on mozilla to make it go away.
<CrucifiedLemur> thanks
<CrucifiedLemur> do you know that window where there is a list of all the programs you can get are?
<Zotnix> Ah
<carambol> synaptic
<CrucifiedLemur> thanks
<inc> so no one try to et a wifi card ?
<carambol> :)
<Hwolf> Does the firefox download manager resume downloads?
<xadas_> Hwolf, no, but it is in roadmap, ff1.5 should resume :-)
<CrucifiedLemur> thanks for the help....bye
<Hwolf> xadas_ damn
<wasabi> Is the Ubuntu initrd prepared for mounting a EVMS root dir?
<tw001> So, whats the stroy with alsaconf & ubuntu ???
<tw001> Where is it & why don't I have it?  searched with no answers - trying irc
* bluefoxicy sigh
<bluefoxicy> still no driver for USB 0846:4220 wg111
<bluefoxicy> or for the adm8211 based dwl650 pcmcia
<HaloGray> Which method is recommended for accessing a windows shared printer?
<HaloGray> CUPS or SMB?
<tw001> So anyone willing to give me a heads up on configuring sound?
<HaloGray> You don't have sound with ubuntu?
<HaloGray> It should be automagically configured on install
<HaloGray> You may be lacking a sound card driver
<tw001> well, I got it in xmms by manually configuring xmms - but not in hydrogen, or audacity
<tw001> no sounds on entering kde either
<regeya> guh.  I had set up this ppc install to mount another drive at startup via fstab, and mounting failed at startup.  I have an emergency shell---but the kbd hasn't been detected.  *sigh*
* regeya feels frustrated
<tw001> lspci is OK   -  0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)   0000:00:0a.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 07)
<Zotnix> regeya, USB keyboard?
<regeya> indeed, Zotnix.
<Zotnix> regeya, sure you have your BIOS set to enable USB devices at bootup?
<tw001> lsmod seems ok  -  emu10k1_gp              3840  0
* regeya points upward and re-states "ppc install"
<tw001> (amoung others)
<Zotnix> Oh.
<Zotnix> Nevermind
* Zotnix knows naught about PPC.
<Iddi> I'm running Warty and am trying to install mplayer, which is in hoary multiverse. I mark it, and it says it needs dependencies to be marked too, so I mark them. Then it says it can't mark them (" Depends: libasound2 but 1.0.5-1ubuntu1 is to be installed" for example).
<regeya> a few hours ago this seemed like a really good idea
<regeya> :-}
<Iddi> I've added all necessary reps... I think... Do I need to upgrade my entire system to hoary?
<shushi2005> How can I run multiple commands at startup automatically?
<Orcrist> Iddi... from my experience the packaged mplayer is borked anyway... it only lets you run it command line... if that's what you want then have at it
<Orcrist> but if you want full functionality, just compile from source per the directions on the mplayer site
<Xappe> yepp, and if you install esd-devs before compiling mplayer, it compiles with esd support
<Orcrist> which is nice, esp for gnome
<chillywilly> bah
<robertj> What's wrong with GnomeVFS under Array 4?
<shushi2005> Is a file in Ubuntu similar to rc.local?
<Orcrist> but by all means make SURE you install the codec library per those directions BEFORE you compile
<Iddi> Orcrist: Yeah, okay... But my brother has installed it, and I can't even do that. Sounds better than no mplayer at all, so I'd like to be able to install it :/
* chillywilly install OOo 2.0
<chillywilly> installs
<Orcrist> Iddi, can't even do what?
<chillywilly> what about Marillat's mplayer debs? surely you could install those
<Orcrist> well a quick kludge would be to change your repositories back to warty, update your cache, then see if it installs from warty repositories
<muhahahah> hi
<chillywilly> muhahahah!
<muhahahah> can i resize an ext3 partition now that it is created and has ubuntu installed?
<Iddi> Orcrist: As I said, it says it can't mark mplayer's deps... but maybe if i unmark all hoary but multiverse
<muhahahah> i made it only 5gb and i want it to be bigger
<niptac> can anyone tell me what do I replace in this command? "cd browse_to_your_download_folder"    if my package resides in home folder
<chillywilly> muhahahah: might be able to do it with parted
<tw001> shushi2005 - I think you make the script you want and then type chkconfig --add scriptname to add it to startup
<niptac> is it cd browse /home/package_name?
<muhahahah> parted? if is a gui one better, so i can't make many mistakes
<Iddi> Orcrist: no go
<Orcrist> have you tried manually installing libasound on its own?
<shushi2005> tw001, How do I make a script?
<Orcrist> how much 'hoary' do you have in your system?
<Iddi> none
<cowbud> shushi2005: what do you want to do?
<cowbud> shushi2005: as in what commands do you weant to run
<Orcrist> why do you have hoary repositories cached up then?
<tw001> simple bash script - same principle if you added something to rc.local as you mentioned
<Xappe> Iddi, you should not mix hoary and warty repos
<chillywilly> lalala
<Iddi> because i cached them to see if mplayer needed any deps there
<Iddi> Orcrist, no, it says it can't mark any of the deps... libasound was just an example
<Iddi> Xappe, maybe not... my brother installed mplayer from hoary multi all good, though
<Orcrist> well that's probably why it can't... becasue you're trying to install a hoary package in a a warty environment
<cowbud> tw001: last I checked ubuntu doesn't use chkconfig
<chillywilly> # Host of goodies, mplayer, flashplayer-mozilla, etc.
<chillywilly> #deb http://marillat.free.fr/ unstable main
<chillywilly> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Orcrist> it's telling you 'I won't install these because they might break me'
<chillywilly> try that one
<Iddi> mhmmmm
<Iddi> So, what, I have to upgrade my entire system to hoary first? :/
<Orcrist> and if it's an included package in hoary, it won't need any deps from warty
<tw001> ok... I thought that both were sysvinit stuff.. I'm used to slack - sorry
<Orcrist> I have hoary and I installed the package just fine
<jdub> Iddi: it is not a good idea to try and use a half-and-half system
<Orcrist> hang on and let me look at what it depends on
<BROKEN_LADDER> try to, not "try and"
<Orcrist> hmmm... I don't see why you're having problems... just make sure you have your repositiores set to hoary universe multiverse
<Orcrist> oops
<inc> can anyone help wi
<Orcrist> I mean warty universe multiverse
<inc> setting up wfif
<muhahahah> is htere any kde app like synaptic?
<inc> wifi card
<chillywilly> damn no mime types in gnome for OOo 2 docs
<chillywilly> just shows it as a Zip archive
<chillywilly> that's lame
<HaloGray> I can attempt to help with wifi
<chillywilly> mime types nor file associations
<cowbud> anyone know wtf ubuntu uses gamin for?
<HaloGray> I spent a few days earlier this week getting my wifi to work :(
<cowbud> ahh it is a fam replacement..
<HaloGray> what chipset do you have?
<cowbud> but why do I need fam and gamin running?
<HaloGray> also... does anybody know if there's anything like rainlendar for gnome/linux?
<jdub> cowbud: you don't, remove fam
<HaloGray> I miss that program so so much :(
<cowbud> jdub:  excellent :)
<Iddi> Thanks for all the help
<inc> w
<inc> it's  betgear wg511t artheros ar5212
<inc> hate this keyboard lol
<HaloGray> are those two different cards?
<niptac> cool I figured it out
<johann> has anyone here installed mail-notification for evolution using apt-get
<inc> it's the card and the chipset of it
<inc> Artheros ar5212 is the chipset
<Xappe> johann, yes...but in hoary
<blah09> hello has anyone managed to get realplayer running using the guide on ubuntuguides.org?
<inc> comes up as ath0 in dmesg
<johann> is it only possible in hoary
<Xappe> ok :)
<Xappe> i like it
<HaloGray> so do you have the chipset module?
<HaloGray> is it loading I mean?
<HaloGray> and do you have wireless-tools downloaded via apt-get or synaptic?
<HaloGray> because iwlink will be very helpful to you
<inc> i keep reading th wiki and it says it's supported but i can't get it to run
<inc> yeah they are installed
<inc> yeah they are installed?
<inc> iwlink?
<inc> sorry dumb keyboard lol
<johann> Xappe: I was trying to use the tarball but I get a frustrating error which I could resolve when I ran ./configure on the mailnotification tarball
<johann> thats why I was looking for an apt-get
<shushi2005> How do I make a bash script
<johann> it was always complaining of the GTK+ although I had installed 2.6
<shushi2005> ?
<Xappe> johann, ah, ok
<johann> Xappe: Is the apt-get for mailnotification only usable on hoary
<Xappe> johann, that I don't know...but probably the dependencies are hoary specific
<Ex-Cyber> where can I find docs on gnome-vfs and its various backends?
<johann> Xappe: Ok maybe then you could shed some light on my gtk error, do you know how I can see what gtk+ version the system is using
<shushi2005> How do I make a bash script?
<inc> this is a great site for shell scripts.. http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/ch02.html
<Xappe> johann, hmm...not really sure where it is
<eskilo> i discovered something really weird about the "places" menu in hoary..it's defined in the exe.
<johann> Xappe: ok....no problem, thanks
<Xappe> johann, maybe /etc/gtk-2/
<Ex-Cyber> shushi2005: a bash script is basically a list of commands to be executed by bash (it can get more complex than that, but that's the basic idea)... essentially you just have to type the commands into a text file, one on each line, then if you want to be able to run it "directly" you need to give yourself execute permission for it and add a line at the top like this: #!/bin/bash
<gamecat> I need the dos2unix utility.
<gamecat> does anyone know where to get the source?
<eskilo> gamecat you didn't try google?
<gamecat> ohhhhhh yes, I have tried google.
<blah09> no one uses realplayer?
<gamecat> More dead ends than you can shake a stick at.
<eskilo> just checking..i really don't know anything about it unfortunately.
<eskilo> yeah i've been through that.
<carambol> is realplayer working in hoary?
<Ex-Cyber> shushi2005: if you want to get into more depth than that, the best thing to do would be to find some scripts and try to understand them (having the bash manual open for reference helps: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bash.html )
<eskilo> blah09: real player is proprietary.
<ioxae> blah09: I make use of the real CODECS , but I dont use real player .. real player is bloated and it tires to be what it isnt .. I just use the actual CODECs
<eskilo> though i don't know of an open standards equivalent.
<rattboi24> doesn't the helix player play realplayer stuff?
<Xappe> i'm scared of real player
<gamecat> meh. Okay, grovelling through gnu.org.
<carambol> blah09: use the instruction on the www.real.com/linux
<eskilo> ioxae: you mean codecs that encode to real formats?
<ioxae> blah09: download and install mplayer , dont bother with real.com/anything , real.com is a pit
<blah09> iox where did you get the codecs?
<eskilo> i don't know why someone would use real codecs.
<eskilo> there are open standards based solutions like theora and vorbis.
<alumik> blah09, search for the marillat repository
<ioxae> blah09: download and install mplayer .. if you have the capability to make software from source .. download the actual source to mplayer and the binary codecs package , two seperate files , codecs are around 12MB , mplayer source is a few MB ..
<akurashy> i installed KDE in my comp and now my xchat opens konqueror =/ is there a way to switch back ?
<ioxae> eskilo: probably because the real format is widely used/deployed , sort of a dumb thing to wonder about
<blah09> hm i have mplayer installed already, with w32codecs
<gamecat> screw it. I'll just use an emacs hack for dos2unix.
<gamecat> but seriously, there should be a repository of stupid little tools like that around SOMEWHERE.
<gamecat> 'tevs. Peace.
<ioxae> blah09: well , there are additonal binary codecs that include some for real player .. problem solved .. I also know of a script integrates it into firefox and plays back with a GUI .. pretty neat
<Anubis> Well Hoary sure make Gnome look alot better
<Anubis> yeah some shit might break
<Anubis> but it seemed everything was broken in Warty anyway
<Anubis> LOL
<alumik> Anubis, mine is pretty stable
<Anubis> my text is not appearing in the input window
<Anubis> in xchat
<Xappe> no, the gtk themes and mouse cursors got downgraded somehow yesterday after months of beauty
<stuNNed> wary broken? not.
<Anubis> is that why no text in my input window?
<alumik> Anubis, check the colors
<Anubis> stuNNed, ok your right
<HaloGray> Is there a way of getting hoary as a simple upgrade and not a fresh install?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<Xappe> Anubis, no, I get text in the input field
<HaloGray> does it require to be burned to an iso?
<HrdwrBoB> change 'warty' to 'hoary'
<HrdwrBoB> in /etc/sources.list
<HrdwrBoB> or in synaptic
<blah09> totem, does it play anything at all?
<HrdwrBoB> then use synaptic to do a system update
<Anubis> Let me restart Xchat
<HaloGray> cool
<HrdwrBoB> or run apt-get dist-upgrade
<Anubis> i've gotten much better
<HaloGray> ... wish me luck
<stuNNed> totem was broken in hoary last i checked
<inc> good luck
<carambol> no universe!!!!
<Anubis> when i first encounter Linux a broken X was the end for me
<Anubis> now
<blah09> on my system it was broken before hoary =/
<Anubis> its just the begining
<HaloGray> oh wait.  inc did you get your wifi working?
<Anubis> but at least I have xorg 6.8 now
<stuNNed> blah09: working here in warty :|
<inc> nope
<Anubis> now I'm going to play with transparencies
<HaloGray> let me scroll for a minute and see where we left off
<HaloGray> sorry... I stepped away
<inc> i threw in a live cd of DSL nd seeing if it finds it
<HaloGray> so you have the module running?
<Anubis> blah blah blah
<Anubis> works now
<Anubis> yeah
<Anubis> now
<inc> which module?
<Anubis> lets see what i can break?;)
<Anubis> Thing my not be perfect in Ubuntu
<Anubis> but I like the way things are done
<alumik> anyone with kernel 2.6.10 and k7-m?
<Anubis> apt really helps alot
<Anubis> and I can see the hard work the DEV put into this
<HaloGray> the wg511t should be good
<Anubis> just because I always talk about whats broken
<HaloGray> I only use chipset modules when there isn't one for the specific piece of hardware
<Anubis> does not mean I do not like or am shitting on the great peoples work who provide this great resource for FREE
<Anubis> Thanks!
<HaloGray> inc just type lsmod and see if it's there
<Xappe> nice monologue there Anubis ;)
<Anubis> ;) Thanks I mean it
<Anubis> I had a working MDK 10.1 install
<Anubis> and was surprised at how far its come
<Anubis> but I heard of Ubuntu
<Anubis> read about the philosophy and that was enough for me
<Anubis> apt and the Debian sources were icing
<alumik> Anubis, then buy a CD set :)
<Anubis> and like Gentoo i can still be bleeding edge
* mojo_ giggles out of the corner of his mind...
<Anubis> alumik, not a bad idea
<Anubis> i think I know the person to give it to
<Anubis> Mom
<Ex-Cyber> I'm quite impressed with Ubuntu... a lot of it is owed to Debian for the infrastructure, but that at least was a smart decision on the part of the Ubuntu folks... I think the degree to which Debian has its stuff together (both technically and administratively) is poorly appreciated in the Linux world
<gamecat> Okay, so in case anyone else ever wants to use dos2unix?
<gamecat> apt-get install sysutils
<robodex> ubuntu is the first version of Linux I've used where I wasn't like "Well, back to windows" within a day of installing it
<gamecat> I KNEW there was some package like that hanging around in there.
<gamecat> okay, gone again.
<robodex> I made an image of my old windows HD but I'm considering deleting it now
<regeya> okeydoke, chief
<DesiGuy> i'm new to ubuntu
<DesiGuy> how do i remove firefox 0.9.3?
* regeya grumbles
<alumik> apt-get remove mozilla-firefox
<DesiGuy> thanks
<njan> DesiGuy, do you want to remove mozilla-firefox entirely?
<alumik> but why?
<DesiGuy> i want firefox 1.0
<njan> DesiGuy, or are you meaning you want a newer version?
<akurashy> how can i edit sensible-browser and set it up to my like?
<DesiGuy> yeh
<njan> Ah. then *DON'T* apt-get remove mozilla-firefox
<chillywilly> bah
<DesiGuy> ok
<alumik> just upgrade
<carambol> @sudo apt-get install moilla-firefox
<carambol> mozilla-firefox
<DesiGuy> ahh, thanks
<HaloGray> HrdwrBoB: /etc/sources.list doesn't seem to exist ?
<chillywilly> is there any better ubuntu wallpapers than the defualt blah brown ones?
<GuBA> hello i try install GNU Enterprise gnue-common ... but i couldn't -->
<GuBA>  sudo python2.3 setup.py install
<GuBA> Traceback (most recent call last):
<GuBA>   File "setup.py", line 174, in ?
<GuBA>     from distutils.core import setup
<GuBA> ImportError: No module named distutils.core
<carambol> /etc/apt/sources.list
<HaloGray> ahhhh
<HaloGray> thank you
<HaloGray> chillywilly: there is the ubuntu-calendar
<GuBA> i need install disutils ...
<HaloGray> available in apt-get or synaptec
<alumik> chillywilly, look at the art forums in ubuntuforums
<be80be> any one there
<_ShaMukO_> hi every body !
<DesiGuy> seems to think that 0.9.3 is the newest version
<chillywilly> I installed thje calendar onw but didn't see anything
<be80be> is any one runing ubuntu on a amd64
<alumik> DesiGuy, it is the latest on warty
<DesiGuy> ic
<chillywilly> is that woman naked?
<chillywilly> the caledar woman
<HaloGray> XD
<alumik> powernow: No PST tables match this cpuid (0x7a0)
<alumik> powernow: This is indicative of a broken BIOS.
<HaloGray> It's artistic...
<alumik> anyone with this?
<HaloGray> but yes?
<chillywilly> I don't think my wife would like naked women on my PC
<chillywilly> ;P
<HaloGray> www.deviantart.com will let you browse wallpapers
<HaloGray> you can add any and all that you like
<DesiGuy> i feel like a little kid on his first day of school
<alumik> chillywilly, sometimes there is a man on the wallpaper
<HaloGray> ok... only 5 hours of downloading updates to go
<HaloGray> then I'll be on hoary
<HaloGray> and hopefully... not broken
<alumik> 5 hours?
<carambol> 2 hours
<HaloGray> 5 hours @ 26kbs
<alumik> ah ok :)
<alumik> powernow: Minimum speed 353 MHz. Maximum speed 796 MHz.
<Orcrist> chillywilly... my girlfriend doesn't mind naked women on my pc as long as I put a doily over it before they sit down
<alumik> :(
<DesiGuy> girlfriend's do nothing but hold u down
<DesiGuy> girlfriends, rather
<HaloGray> Spoken like a true linux geek :D
<neighborlee> lol
* neighborlee resembles that remark..haha
<Orcrist> also chillywilly, www.gnome-look.org has some wallpapers and splash screens
<DesiGuy> lol
<DesiGuy> i have yet to become a linux geek, i just installed this thing for the first time a few hours back
<carambol> DesiGuy: http://ubuntuguide.org
<HaloGray> well I'm off to buy my girlfriend dinner, and waste money proving your theory
<Xappe> i've been running hoary since december, getting geekier every day
<HaloGray> So I'll see you guys later
<DesiGuy> thanks caram
<carambol> :)
<DesiGuy> foul language allowed in here?
<Locutus1976> Am having some problems with mysql. I am following the Unofficial Ubuntu guide and am trying to setup a mysql server. I install the mysql package and now I am trying to use the following command
<daniels> DesiGuy: no
<rattboi24> probably not appreciated
<Locutus1976> sudo /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password your_db_user_password
<Locutus1976> not sure what to plug in where. Can anyone help?
<chillywilly> I like the firefox icon with the fox on the world better than the plain boring world
<alumik> chillywilly, but is trademarked
<DesiGuy> how do i get this OS to read NTFS?
<chillywilly> so you can't legally use it?
<alumik> don't know, but aren't free
<chillywilly> the Ubuntu logo is also trade marked according to the bottom of the website
<rattboi24> does anyone have site about making ubuntu run better on older hardware/
<rattboi24> ?
<alumik> so is not possible to ship it
<Orcrist> rattboi... a good starting place would be recompiling your kernel and cutting out the things that aren't necessary
<chillywilly> btu mozilla lets me have it if I download and install it manually
<Orcrist> It turned my 350Mhz P2 box from sluggish to almost snappy
<rattboi24> serious?
<rattboi24> how much ram do you have?
<Orcrist> 128M
<Orcrist> on that box
<rattboi24> I got 500mhz PIII w/ 128mb ram
<Orcrist> also, unless you're just in love with gnome... try a lighter-weight window manager like xfce
<chillywilly> oh, Ubuntu etiquette is nice... ;)
<rattboi24> I don't know what I'd cut though, and last time I tried to compile my kernel, I had issues with modules
<Orcrist> well a successful kernel recompile requires some patience and tinkering
<socomm> Hello how can I set  a static IP on my box?
<Orcrist> but there is so much stuff enabled in there (either via modules or static compile) a recompile is almost a must on older boxes
<DesiGuy> sudo apt-get install acroread   isn't working
<socomm> DesiGuy: You got all the stuff on your synaptic?
<socomm> DesiGuy: Universe, Multi-verse, etc.?
<alumik> socomm, man interfaces  and search for static method
<rattboi24> Orcrist, I don't know where I'd start on the recompile either
<rattboi24> can I use the template from the .deb?
<chillywilly> hmmm, trademarks suck
<socomm> alumik: Thanks.
<Orcrist> rattboi... it's actually quite a bit simpler on ubuntu than some other distros because of the debian-based nature
<alumik> chillywilly, patents suck more
<Orcrist> let me get you a link
<Orcrist> http://www.desktop-linux.net/debkernel.htm
<Orcrist> if you're not familiar with apt rattboi, then you can install any of those packages (the ones referenced on that page) using synaptic, which is a frontend for apt
<rattboi24> hmm
<rattboi24> yeah, I know that
<rattboi24> but kernel-source-? is straight debian, right?
<Orcrist> debian-patched kernels work fine in ubuntu
<alumik> rattboi24, better use linux-source-
<rattboi24> isn't there a similar ubuntu deb called linux-source?
<rattboi24> yeah
<DesiGuy> hmm, i just found out about synaptic, lol
<rattboi24> that's what I was talking about
<Orcrist> but you can do without them and just use linux-source
<Orcrist> yeah
<rattboi24> Orcrist, why would you use kernel-source over linux-source?
<rattboi24> just wondering
<Orcrist> I wouldn't, necessarily
<Orcrist> just letting you know options
<alumik> and if you dont use initrd images, make sure you put the drivers of your disk controller on the kernel
<Orcrist> yes, what alumik said, althought I think that's covered in the tutorial I showed you
<rattboi24> alumik, I don't know what you just said, I think
<rattboi24> ok
<Orcrist> initrd is an initial ramdisk that your boot process uses to mount and begin reading your file systems (and other things)
<Orcrist> it's kind of a handoff space until your system is mounted fully
<rattboi24> ah
<Orcrist> if you compile support into your kernel for your filesystems, then you dont' need it
<rattboi24> yeah, i'm not retarded when it comes to compiling stuff. I'm a programmer (but not unix) for a while now
<rattboi24> I just don't know much about compiling linux kernel specifically
<Orcrist> well www.kernel.org is a good place to start
<rattboi24> Orcrist, ah, I see
<DesiGuy> should i get every available package in synaptic?
<Orcrist> DesiGuy: probably not
<Smeggy> hi
<desplesda> hi
<rattboi24> bootsplash doesn't work on ubuntu, right?
<Orcrist> you could, but it would eat up LOTS of hard drive space, and if you then went on to install said packages, expect to walk away from your pc for a very very long time
<rattboi24> VERY long
<rattboi24> and updates would be ugly
<Orcrist> yes, very
<Orcrist> if you want the packages locally cached for easy retrieval later, then yes... that's usually the only reason to download them all
<Orcrist> but DONT install them all, even if you want to download them locally
<DesiGuy> ok
<desplesda> hi there, i'm trying to upgrade firefox to the version in hoary, but it requires a bunch of different packages installed
<desplesda> openoffice was a surpris
<desplesda> e
<desplesda> are they all necessary? i don't want to upgrade to hoary yet
<alumik> firefox requires openoffice?
<desplesda> according to synaptic, yes
<desplesda> according to everyone sane, no
<DesiGuy> sudo apt-get install acroread   isn't working still
<Smeggy> im sure desplesda has accidentally told it to mark all upgrades
<Smeggy> hes a fool.
<desplesda> this is true smeg
<rattboi24> desplesda, how about don't use synaptic and instead just get the firefox-installer?
<Orcrist> DesiGuy, sudo apt-get install xpdf
<DesiGuy> thanks
<Orcrist> it's lighter than the adobe version
<regeya> desplesda said 'smeg'...heh.
<Smeggy> yes
<desplesda> we're in the same room actually :P
<Smeggy> in reference to me
<rattboi24> acroread won't be in most repositories, right?
<Smeggy> haha.
<Orcrist> wait
<Orcrist> actually you want gpdf
<Orcrist> sorry
<Orcrist> xpdf is the ugly athena-looking one
<Smeggy> xpdf isnt ugly
<Smeggy> its elegant
<alumik> sure
<Orcrist> well, it's ugly on my desktop... but opinions are subjective
<Smeggy> oh its ugly
<Smeggy> but elegant
<regeya> I said that when this ppc (a Macintosh ) warty install didn't have ext3 support compiled in, and the modules aren't loaded before filesystems are loaded, and ohci support isn't loaded before the emergency console comes up, and a number of things that should be elementary
* regeya has gone from the resigned stage to angry stage, sorry
<DesiGuy> synaptic doesn't have acroread?
<Smeggy> its elegant but ugly
<Smeggy> like margaret thatcher
<Orcrist> have you used gpdf smeggy?   it's xpdf minus ugliness
<regeya> acroread isn't free as in freedom
<Orcrist> hahahaahahah
<regeya> gpdf will read most pdfs
<alumik> someone was asking for a firefox icon? http://jimmac.musichall.cz/ikony/i76/firefox.png
<regeya> and gpdf isn't as pointless as acrobat reader
<j-rock> how do i tell if i properly upgraded to hoary, uname -a isnt giving me anything
<Orcrist> j-rock do you have nvidia card and or drivers?  you can tell because they'll break
<Orcrist> hahahaha
<daniels> Orcrist: dude, see /topic.
<j-rock> haha, Orcrist nope, its just an old pentium 2 box
<daniels> alumik: unfortunately ubuntu can't use that icon because of trademark restrictions
<Orcrist> daniels, ?
<alumik> daniels, i know, but is easy to download and change it :)
<daniels> Orcrist: ah, it's gone.  the /topic used to contain words to the effect of 'bashing ati or nvidia is offtopic here'
<alumik> or maybe make a package in non-free or contrib
<Orcrist> haha sorry then
<DesiGuy> what is the whole repositories thing about?
<Orcrist> wasn't really bashing, per se
<bitfoo> nvidia isnt broken compared to ati :|
<Orcrist> what I said is perfectly factual :)  a nasty side-effect I experienced first-hand
<Orcrist> okay okay dont' want to start a troll-war
<bitfoo> if you look empirically, they have supported drivers for linux for much longer than ati
<alumik> DesiGuy, repositories are places where the packages are stored on the net
<Orcrist> I <3 nvidia in fact
<bitfoo> well i have ati, im just saying :|
<desplesda> Orcrist, i one-up you
<desplesda> i  <4 nvidia!
<alumik> bitfoo, but aren't free
<rattboi24> I didn't have problems with nvidia on hoary
<rattboi24> of course, it was a TNT :P
<bitfoo> what arent free
<DesiGuy> ty
<alumik> the drivers of nvidia
* Smeggy blinks
<Orcrist> I do too... but it's on the cusp of back when ATI was still actively trying to support open-source drivers for its cards
<Orcrist> radeon 9200
<bitfoo> you cant download them from nvidia.com ?
<alumik> bitfoo, free as in freedom
<alumik> open source
<Orcrist> bitfoo, you can... but that's not what's generally meant by 'freedom'
<Orcrist> they're binary self-compiling drivers... you can't modify them or see the source
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> ahh well
<bitfoo> oss isnt for everyone
<alumik> windows is free too, you can download it from lots of warez servers
<Orcrist> hahahahh
<Orcrist> they can keep it, thanks
<rattboi24> too true
<rattboi24> only reason I still use it
<Smeggy> hejl;e
<desplesda> right
<Smeggy> ant on keyboard
<bitfoo> be happy they provide it, and campaign them to open the source
<bitfoo> :)
<desplesda> i tell synaptic to mark all the required packages
<desplesda> openoffice included
<desplesda> and then it tells me that it requires 'libgconf2-4' but '2.8...ubuntu' is installed
<alumik> desplesda, maybe is just an upgrade
<desplesda> no
<desplesda> it gives me an error
<desplesda> and fails in marking firefox for upgrades
<alumik> lots of packages depends of mozilla
<Ells> does anyone know how I can mount my internal sd card reader in my laptop
<desplesda> yeah, but they shouldne be required to be upgraded when mozilla is upgraded
<desplesda> souldnt
<desplesda> gah
<desplesda> shouldnt
<Orcrist> desplesda, circular dependency?
<Orcrist> I thought apt was supposed to be a whiz at that
<desplesda> gconf depends on firefox now?
<Ells> does anyone know how I can mount my internal sd card reader in my laptop
<Orcrist> Ells, please be patient and don't spam your question
<Smeggy> we heard you the first time Ells
<Ells> sorry, bout that
<chillywilly> all my fav gdesklets are b0rked
<desplesda> so basically firefox just refuses to be flagged
<chillywilly> I like all the LT ones
<Smeggy> Ells: Toshiba laptop?
<rattboi24> I still need to try gdesklets
<Ells> yeap
<Ells> nice 17 inch
<desplesda> mozilla-firefox:  Depends: libgconf2-4 but 2.8.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed  Depends: libgnomevfs2-0 but 2.8.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Ells> how did you guess
<Smeggy> just a hunch
<Ells> cool
<Smeggy> unforunately it won't work
<Ells> why
<Smeggy> toshiba change their hardware with every laptop
<Ells> not nice to hear
<Smeggy> nobody can be bothered writing drivers for each new revision of the sd reader
<desplesda> is it worth just doing a full upgrade to hoary?
<Orcrist> lol least of all toshiba :)
<desplesda> lol
<Ells> I always thought warty was the upgrade
<desplesda> no, warty is current
<desplesda> hoary is the new version
<Ells> cool
<alumik> unstable
<Ells> will that make any difference
<Orcrist> I think desktop linux gaining a big chunk of windows market won't be a reality until a few major things happen
<blah09> its prettier ;)
<Ells> what is that
<Orcrist> one of which is a sizeable hardware OEM supporting linux on their hardware
<Orcrist> not just 'we put redhat cmd-line only on our workstations!'
<alumik> Orcrist, then they will support the millions of possible configurations?
<kakalto> what do I need to listen to *.asx music streaming from the internet?
<Ells> will upgrading to hoary make a difference in getting my sd card reader to work
<alumik> Ells, no
<Ells> had to ask
<Orcrist> well almumik, I'm really referring more to them supporting their hardware alone
<Smeggy> Nope Ells
<Ells> I guess I am sol
<Smeggy> if you need sd card reader youll have to buy an external one
<Smeggy> 99% of them work just dandy
<alumik> Ells, i have your same problem
<Ells> alumik what kind do you have
<desplesda> ok, i'm upgrading libgconf now
* Smeggy covers his eyes
<alumik> is one reader that uses the same chip for pcmcia or something
<Ells> what kind of computer do you have
<desplesda> thankfully it doesn't require that mono needs to be installed or anything
<desplesda> :P
<Orcrist> mononucleosis?
<alumik> Ells, not mine, but is an asus pundit (barebones)
<Ells> cool, that is the way to go
<Ells> build from scratch
<Ells> is hoary that much better than warty
<desplesda> not yet
<desplesda> its not stable yet
<Orcrist> stable or not, it's coming in a month :)
<Ells> ok, then why does everyone want to do the upgrade
<alumik> a monht?
<alumik> only?
<Orcrist> well, maybe not hoary per se
<desplesda> i'm not upgrading to hoary
<desplesda> it'd piss off smeggy
<Smeggy> yes
<desplesda> im just upgrading gconf
<alumik> Ells, because we have so much free time fighting bugs :)
<Ells> I have my warty laptop running pretty smoothly
<Ells> yeap
<Ells> I also have this hibernation issue as well. It will not hibernate when I shut the lid.
<blah09> hoary has been pretty stable on my notebook so far
<Orcrist> hoary is coming in april though... whether or not it has all the stuff the 'testing' hoary has, I dunno
<alumik> hibernation is a big problem
<Ells> tell me bout it
<Ells> when the lid is closed, the screen is off, but the computer is still going
<alumik> i have found the way to suspend the laptop, but it wont wake up
<NetwrkMonkey> okay, is there a good howto on how to setup a virtual printer to print documents out to the .pdf format?
<Ells> nice
<Orcrist> what kind of documents NetwrkMonkey?
<Ells> well, when i push the power button it shuts down, but not hibernate
<NetwrkMonkey> scanned with xsane
<NetwrkMonkey> ;-)
<alumik> the kernel hackers are working on it
<Orcrist> hmmm... open office generates pdfs
<NetwrkMonkey> rather set up a cups printer > pdf
<Ells> there has to be a way to reconfigure the power button to make it do that
<Orcrist> you looking to dump the pdf's on a network fileshare or something?
<NetwrkMonkey> yup
<NetwrkMonkey> exactly that
<Orcrist> hmmm
<NetwrkMonkey> for archival purposes
<Orcrist> gotcha
<Orcrist> http://cip.physik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vrbehr/cups-pdf/
<Ells> does anyone know of a work around for the hibernation deal
<Orcrist> that what you're after?
<desplesda> wtf
<desplesda> i think googles down
<chillywilly> llalalalal
<desplesda> or im a fool
<desplesda> lalalala
<Mantle> ndiswrapper is in main, correct?
<Ells> Just trying to get this laptop to hibernate so I wont have to keep turning it off when I am done, ya know
<rattboi24> Mantle, doubt it
<adamZ> is swsusp enabled in the ubuntu kernel? I think that's sort of a workaround for working hibernate.
<Ells> well, is there anyway to check that out
<NetwrkMonkey> yup
<NetwrkMonkey> now i gotta figure out how to set itup
<Mantle> rattboi24, how can i find out?
<rattboi24> you meant the main repository, right?
<blixtra> Hi all,  I was hoping someone could help with a apt-get/synaptic problem...
<Anubis> Synaptic disappeared from the Gnome menu?
<blixtra> I've got a problem trying to uninstall a sun-j2re1.5.0 package that I installed from the repository listed here ... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15/view?searchterm=java  ...
<Zotnix> Mine is in Desktop -> Administration
<alumik> Ells, echo mem > /sys/power/state     <--- to suspend
<Ells> I will try that
<Ells> thanks
<alumik> but is not guaranteed to work :)
<blixtra> i get the following error when trying to uninstall....
<Sav> how come i have startup sound/event sound etc in ubuntu but in vlc i haveny got any sound at all
<Mantle> rattboi24: i just mean is it in main as opposed to restricted or universe
<adamZ> Ells: there's a discussion in the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10437 Looks like you're out of luck for now if suspend to ram doesn't work
<Ells> cool thanks
<blixtra> cannot remove /usr/bin/unpack200: no such file or directory....
<Anubis> Zotnix, not there
<Orcrist> what are you trying to uninstall?
<blixtra> subprocess sun-j2re1.5.0
<blixtra> java runtime
<kakalto> what do I need to listen to *.asx music streaming from the internet?
<Orcrist> blixtra, go to command line and try sudo apt-get -m remove packagename
<alumik> kakalto, totem doesn't work?
<Orcrist> it ignores missing components
<kakalto> I installed the multimedia codecs, but it says "failed to open file: reason unknown"
<kakalto> or something similar
<Ells> adamZ, how can I bring it back when I do this, what the power button
<blixtra> ok i'll try that
<kakalto> alumik, no
<adamZ> I think the power button, yeah
<Ells> thanks
<adamZ> either that or a keypress
<alumik> Ells, any key
<Anubis> damn
<Anubis> hoary uninstalled synaptic for some reason
<Anubis> just installed it
<kakalto> anyone know?
<blixtra> still got the same error msg
<alumik> Anubis, install ubuntu-desktop to keep all the important packages
<alumik> kakalto, mplayer
<Anubis> weee
<alumik> or xine
<eskilo> i can i figure out which version of libvorbis i have?
<Parallax__> w
<Parallax__> w
<Parallax__> w
<kakalto> alumik, which is smaller?
<alumik> don't know
<alumik> eskilo, dpkg -l | grep libvorbis
<blixtra> how can I force the removal with apt if a pre-removal script returns an error?
<alumik> it seems that Ells have suspended the laptop :)
<silverbirch> a question about 'live' warty
<Anubis> whats the least amount of apps you have installed?
<silverbirch> if I configure network setting and save before exiting does that mean it's there when I use warty again?
<alumik> silverbirch, no
<alumik> there is no place to be saved
<silverbirch> alumik - thanks
<silverbirch> I guessed as much
<Ells> the hibernation kind of worked. It powered down, but I when I started it back up, it wen through the entire start up
<kakalto> is mplayer or xine easier to install? and which is smaller?
<Mantle> is hoary going to have better livecd support for saving settings to usb
<alumik> kakalto, i use totem-xine
<alumik> totem interface with xine backend
<eskilo> thanks alumik
<silverbirch> how does warty install go with WinXP - is it usually easy for a newbie to do?
<kakalto> ahk
<kakalto> I'll give it a go
<rattboi24> silverbirch, the sucky part is that there's no good free dynamic partitioner
<alumik> kakalto, or gxine
<alumik> how was the suspend experiment, ells?
<tw001> anyone willing to talk a bit about my sound troubles?
<Ells> well, it kind of worked
<rattboi24> so unless you have a free partition already, you'll need something like PartitionMagic
<rattboi24> unless you want a clean install of both
<Ells> it powered down, but when I turned it back on, it went through the entire start up
<rattboi24> that's not so bad
<Ells> powered down fast, real fast
<silverbirch> rattboi24 - yes I read an article on the wiki about dual boot but for some reason can't get back to the wiki to print and read it again s/he talks about using another partitioner
<alumik> what button you pushed?
<Ells> the power button to start up
<alumik> try just any key of the keyboard
<Ells> I will try that again. be right back
<alumik> ok
<silverbirch> rattboi24 - clean install of both - what would that involve
<alumik> silverbirch, repartitionate
<alumik> i dont know if that word exists :)
<BajonBCN> so, at last I found out how stupid I am since I wasn't able to intsall/run mldonkey yet...
<silverbirch> :-) I don't know either
<rattboi24> first, partition into 3 partitions, at least
<rattboi24> then install XP on one
<rattboi24> then install Ubuntu on the other 2
<rattboi24> linux uses one partiotn for swapspae
<rattboi24> swapspace
<silverbirch> yes I was going to use mandrake to do the partitioning but it won't start the install so don't know what I am doing wrong
<Mantle> OK, i found out ndiswrapper-utils is in main... so it should be supported right?
<silverbirch> I've been reading about importance of swap
<silverbirch> I've defragged and was hoping to just use unused windows space
<tw001> please - can someone answer me this: why is there no alsaconf in Ubuntu?
<Mantle> can anyone explain what is going wrong if ndiswrapper installs the windows driver properly but modprobe won't insert the module?
<Mantle> if modprobe complains it cant' find the module ndiswrapper is that modprobe's problem or ndiswrapper's
<alumik> mantle, you have the module installed?
<wasabi> Is there a Ubuntu netinst release?
<adamZ> Mantle: did you run depmod -a?
<adamZ> I think that's the command at least
<alumik> first you have to compile it
<Ells> well, i am back
<Ells> the experiment went differently this time
<Ells> alumik, it would not power back on this time, the light was on, but the screen was black
<Ells> I had to restart the computer completely
<alumik> Ells, same here
<Ells> It sort of worked the first time
<Ells> oh well
<|QuaD-_> does anyone in here use ajunta?
<Mantle> I installed the ndiswrapper binary
<|QuaD-_> *anjuta
<alumik> suspend only works son some laptops
<Ells> I kind of wish that I could close the lid and the computer would stop like in Crash XP
<Mantle> and then used that to install my windows driver
<alumik> like te vaio or thinkpads i think
<Mantle> the ndiswrapper faq doesnt' mention anything about depmod -a
<Mantle> alumik: how do i check to see if i have the module installed or not
<alumik> modprobe -l | grep ndis
<christian> lsmod?
<Mantle> it's not installed
<adamZ> My Dell 600m sort of works for suspend to ram. USB doesn't work after it wakes up though. This is under Debian unstable
<alumik> then you have to compile
<Mantle> when i do modprobe -i ndiswrapper it says "ndiswrapper not found"
<Pluk> i hate it when im sure ive built something witin the kernel while i accidentily set it to be a module
<Mantle> i'm working off of the live cd, so i have no source or tools
<christian> has anyone done a network boot, using ubuntu as the network clients os?
<Pluk> adamZ, in /etc/acpi/resume.sh add the line /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<Pluk> its kinda dirty but it works
<Ells> does anyone think I should bother to upgrade to hoary
<Pluk> adamZ, /etc/init.d/hotplug start >/dev/null 2>&1
<adamZ> ah thanks, I'll try that
<alumik> Ells, if you are a beginner, dont upgrade
<Pluk> to be more precise
<Ells> I am still kind of novice
<Ells> I will wait
<Ells> I finally have this working pretty good
<alumik> the only reason for me to upgrade is xorg (i have an unichrome card)
<Ells> the only things that still need working are hiberantion, and my sd card reader (maybe hopeless)
<alumik> Ells, just buy a standard usb reader
<adamZ> Pluk: what's the event called? I'm gonna need to add it to the events folder, cause I don't have a resume.sh
<Pluk> if you have an ati radeon card and want to use 3d then you can forget about hibernation/sleep
<Ells> yeah, I guess I will
<Pluk> resume.sh just comes after some events
<tw001> how do you prevent Ubuntu from booting into X?
<Pluk> weird you dont have it
<tw001> I looked at the inittab - couldn't get it
<Pluk> tw001, update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<adamZ> this is debian unstable, so it could be slightly different.
<Pluk> that will remove gdm? startup
<tw001> thank you
<Pluk> yw
<eskilo> how can i make included apps use libs that were installed to usr/local/lib?  do i have to recompile them, or can i just move the newer libs to /usr/lib?
<Ells> has anyone used net applet
<Ells> to find networks
<alumik> Ells, installing it now :)
<Ells> cool, let me know how that goes
<Ells> I had an instance when I installed it last
<Ells> after installed, I could get an ip, but it would not route properly
<Ells> hey tritium
<tritium> Ells, hi.
<Ells> how ya been
<tritium> pretty good, you?
<Ells> pretty good, this is steve actually
<tritium> Hey steve
<Ells> hey have you ever used net applet
<Ells> I am kind of getting a barometer on the application
<tritium> Ells, I don't think so.
<Ells> you never used it
<kakalto> when I play *.asx streaming music files from the internet via totem-xine, it plays for a second, "starts buffering", then pauses, and when I un-pause it, it only plays for a second
<tritium> Ells, is it the old gnome network applet?
<Ells> not sure, I was given it by ficus
<kakalto> does anyone know why?
<Ells> do you recommend one
<Ells> last time when it was installed, i had issues
<tritium> Ells, I don't even have it installed.
<Ells> do you use one of any kind
<gza> what's the best way to install ubuntu linux on 2 4gb harddrives?
<tritium> Ells, I used to use the wireless applet, but it's gone from gnome now.
<gza> or should I put everything on the first hd?
<Ells> i have a copy if you want it
<Pluk> gza, 3.5gb root .5gb swap and 4gb home
<tritium> Ells, it's okay, thanks.  Everything works automatically for me, anyway.
<Ells> just trying to gauge if its good and if not which one
<tritium> I used ifrename and resolvconf, and I'm all set.
<gza> Pluk, really that much for root?
<Ells> same here, just cant see other networks
<tritium> Ells, did you try NetworkMonitor?
<Pluk> ubuntu takes 2gb or something with lots stuff loaded
<Ells> naw, what ya think about that app
<kakalto> does anyone know why, when I play *.asx streaming music files from the internet via totem-xine, it plays for a second, "starts buffering", then pauses, and when I un-pause it, it only plays for a second
<tritium> don't know.  I haven't used it either.
<Pluk> then some spare space for some kernel compilation and more spare
<gza> Pluk, sorry I forgot partitioning scheme
<Ells> how do you find wireless networks
<gza> that last one was a dumb statement ;)
<Pluk> :P
<Pluk> but 3.5 could be kinda an overkill
<kakalto> anyone?!
<tritium> Ells, I don't ever need to select between more than one.  I have one at home, and one at work.
<Pluk> but i should have 2.5 minimal
<Ells> cool, understand
<gza> Pluk, basicially setting up a desktop for my windows bound brother so I'll probably need a lot of space
<Ells> I am out and about, just trying to find a good solid tool.
<Pluk> but i sense its an old computer
<tritium> Ells, sorry.
<Ells> not a problem
<Pluk> then you better try xfce4.2 over gnome
<gza> Pluk, your Jedi powers have grown young Paduan!
<Pluk> :P :D
<Pluk> hehe
<gza> 350mhz 256ram
<Pluk> should be enough to run gnome i guess
<gza> Pluk, gnome is quite usable though
<Pluk> but for some faster response still would suggest xfce4.2
<Pluk> takes a lot less space too
<Pluk> about 1.4gb
<gza> not the way to impress someone moving from windows though
<gza> I showed my brother my freebsd box running gnome 2.8 with OSX theme and his jaw dropped :)
<Pluk> how is freebsd for laptops lately?
<tritium> gza, which OSX theme did you use?
<gza> Pluk, I'm on freebsd on my laptop right now
<Pluk> would love to try freebsd if i have some more time :)
<Pluk> what kinda laptop you have?
<gza> tritium, I think it might be hacked or something and turned on xorg composite too
<tritium> I see.
<Pluk> read that freebsd has xorg now too
<gza> Pluk, pretty lowend thinkpad
<Pluk> nice! thinkpad here too
<Ells> alumik how is the net applet going
<cg0def> hi, I get an error in dpkg-preconfigure and I have no idea how to fix it
<gza> Thinkpad i1412 (366celeron) :|
<Pluk> TP's rock!
<cg0def> does anyone know what could be the problem
<gza> definitely want a new one
<Pluk> have a t42 here
<Pluk> great machine
* gza is jealous
<alumik> Ells, installing the damn wifi drivers for my card
<gza> love the T series
<Pluk> if im gonna wreck my house i can use the ibm as sledgehammer
<Pluk> rocksolid
<Pluk> :P
<kakalto> is apart from interface, is there any difference between xine-ui and totem-xine?
<gza> Titanium?
<Ells> you dont sound happy
<Ells> when I installed it before, I had trouble getting the computer back online after rebooting
<cg0def> kakalto: yeah they look different and totem-xine is the binding to xine for totem
<cg0def> kakalto: so you need to install totem also
<kakalto> totem comes installed, if you hadn't noticed
<alumik> totem is virtual package
<cg0def> ok
<alumik> totem-gstreamer comes by default
<alumik> but it doesn't work very well
<gza> Pluk, but for my brother linux is better since he'll want real player and wine etc.
<kakalto> thing is, I hear xine is the only media player that handles *.asx streaming media properly
<Pluk> indeed
<kakalto> but it's not!
<kakalto> it plays for one second
<Pluk> last question about freebsd :) does it has xfce4.2?
<kakalto> *ooh yay!*
<cg0def> kakalto: I like gstreamer better that xine and I ment that you need to have totem installed not to install it :)
<kakalto> ahk
<cg0def> Pluk: yes it does
<kakalto> but gstreamer doesn't work well with *.asx, does it?
<Pluk> great
<cg0def> Pluk; there's an online database with all the pkgs in port
<Pluk> even better
<Pluk> gonna check that
<cg0def> kakalto: yeah not very well. I use mplayer for stuff like that but sometimes it doesn't work that well either
<Pluk> thx
<kakalto> cg0def, is it hard to get mplayer?
<kakalto> or is it in the repositories?
<neom> Does anyone else find k packet manger really shit?
<neom> -shit +bad
<kakalto> stupid mplayer
<cg0def> kakalto: no not at all you need the sourced added to apt
<cg0def> let me check what the address was
<tritium> neom, I'm not a big fan of k*
<neom> The enviornment seems quite nice. But when I loaded up the package manger I was shocked, it's just ugly.
<neom> I just run synaptic from the command line now, and that works out fine.
<kakalto> man this pisses me off
<cg0def> kakalto: well I thought that I had labeled the server when I added it but I guess I forgot. Anyway google it and you'll find a bunch of packages
<kakalto> google what
<kakalto> ?
<kakalto> why on earth do they add mplayer to the default repositorie if you can't install it without getting some random 3rd party repositorie link!?!
<kakalto> on another topic, is grub on the live-cd?
<kakalto> and can i run it to install grub onto a specific hard drive?
<cg0def> kakalto: google something like debian mplayer or ubuntu mplayer
<dr_willis> grub has a fancy command line with all sorts of commands to do that..
<cg0def> kakalto: and I really have no idea why mplayer is not in apt
<dr_willis> not that i rember the exact commands however.
<cg0def> kakalto: it is oss after all
<tritium> kakalto, just add Marillat's repository
<tritium> then you're set
<cg0def> dr_willis: so does lilo
<kakalto> dr_willis, usually I just use "grub", and type a couple of commands when it runs
<kakalto> *I run grub
<kakalto> from the command line, "grub"
<dr_willis> lilo dosent have the shell type featuire of grub however.
<kakalto> although you can just do grub-install hd0 or whatever
<cg0def> well it's personal choise which one you use
<dr_willis> that shell feature of grub has saved me many a times.
<cg0def> I like lilo because it looks better when you have images in the backgrown and plus I know pretty much everything about it
<cg0def> background
<geppy> What's a good IDE for C++?
<dr_willis> geppy,  emacs :P
<kakalto> I hate how windows doesn't let you choose to write to the MBR or not
<tritium> why does firefox open up to a blank window, rather than the specified homepage?
<geppy> dr_willis: hahaha
<wasabi> Eclipse. =)
<cg0def> geppy: what you want to do with c++
<dr_willis> grepper,  its been an ide for C and C++ longer then all the others :p
<wasabi> geppy, Eclipse. =)
<geppy> cg0def:  GTK+ applications.
<cg0def> geppy: anjuta
<geppy> dr_willis:  hahaha
<wasabi> Eclipse has a debugger for C that looks like VS.Net
<|QuaD-_> dr_willis: emacs isn't an ide
<geppy> Hmm... I'll give both of those a run.  =)
<dr_willis> |QuaD-_,  some would say emacs would be a great OS - if it had a decent text editor.
<dr_willis> :P
<cg0def> yeah and VB.net is liquid dudu
<mavherzog> so, any new Mac mini owners here?
<geppy> wasabi:  eclipse isn't in the warty repository;  where would I get it?
<wasabi> eclipse.org, it's Java based.
<dr_willis> mavherzog,  looked at them.. cant see that they are worth getting for my needs.
<wasabi> So you need a JVM.
<|QuaD-_> dr_willis: its not an ide though
<cg0def> geppy: oh yeah plus glade for the interface
<dr_willis> mavherzog,  silly step kids managed to kill the imac i gave them
<|QuaD-_> dr_willis: quit trying to be cute
<geppy> cg0def:  Ah, cool.
<|QuaD-_> geppy: use anjuta
<wasabi> geppy, http://dev.eclipse.org/viewcvs/index.cgi/cdt-home/Attic/screenshots.html?cvsroot=Tools_Project&rev=1.4
<geppy> wasabi:  Alright, thanks. =)
<dr_willis> |QuaD-_,  depends on your definition of ide's  I recall emacs beuing included in several 'ide' roundups in several magazines.
<cg0def> geppy: eclipse is not in apt because it depends on java and java is not oss
<wasabi> cg0def, not yet.
<|QuaD-_> dr_willis: ide=integrated development environment
<mavherzog> dr_willis: I just ordered two for my kids.  they currently use x86 and SuSE, but it is becoming an increasing pain with the software they need to run for school stuff (we homeschool)  :)
<geppy> cg0def:  Can blackdown not run it?
<wasabi> blackdown is not oss
<geppy> Oh.
<geppy> My bad./
<wasabi> http://www.ecoscentric.com/ecos/cdt-debug.jpg
<wasabi> geppy, I am working on Eclipse packages.
<cg0def> geppy: I think it can but it's kinda slow as far as I know
<geppy> wasabi:  =)
<wasabi> Blackdown runs it fine.
<geppy> Ah, cool.
<wasabi> Sun's run's it fine too.
<geppy> heh
<wasabi> Not much reason to pick blackdown over Sun's... they are both closed.
<cg0def> geppy: there's a tutorial on how to install java somewhere on the ubuntu site though
<geppy> cg0def:  Right. =)
<|QuaD-_> dr_willis: emacs is a text editor, not an ide
<|QuaD-_> check the definition of an ide
<Ells> alumik, how did it go with net applet
<cg0def> geppy: but for gtk+ anjuta works better
<wasabi> does anjuta have a debugger?
<geppy> cg0def:  Alright.
<cg0def> geppy: plus anjuta and glade are merging for the 2.0 release
<geppy> Ah. =)
<dr_willis> |QuaD-_,  emacs is included in quite a few of the google hits i am getting for "ide programing comparisons"
<cg0def> geppy: yeah gnome is finally going to have a real sofisticated IDE
<geppy> cg0def:  =d
<|QuaD-_> dr_willis: ok? so
<alumik> Ells, it works. now i'm connected thru the neighbour dsl :)
<|QuaD-_> that doesn't mean it is an ide
<FAST> is the latest version of firefox available through  synaptiec?
<Ells> nice which version did you use
<|QuaD-_> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=define%3Aintegrated+development+environment&btnG=Search
<Ells> and did you restart
<IRCUser01> hi
<kakalto> yay!
<kakalto> finally
<IRCUser01> what is new in array 4 over 3.5 :P
<alumik> it crashed the whole computer
<alumik> the hoary one
<Ells> okay
<Hydroxide> anyone know if there is a unichrome/via driver in hoary's xserver-xorg package _on amd64_?
<Ells> where did you get yours from
<Hydroxide> I have a K8M800 chipset
<j-rock> anyone know what the deal is with 'ncurses-devel' when i try to 'make menuconfig' my kernel
<Ells> alumik, where did you get your version from
<j-rock> it says i need to install ncurses-devel, but there is no package available named ncurses devel
<geppy> j-rock: libcurses5-dev
<j-rock> geppy: ty, lemme try
<geppy> wait
<Pluk> :)
<geppy> j-rock: libncurses5-dev
<geppy> I left out the 'n'
<IRCUser01> array 3.5 livecd worked fine for me
<IRCUser01> i wonder what array 4 changed :P
<j-rock> geppy: awesome
<niptac> hey guys which one would you recommend xine or mplayer?
<geppy> xine
<j-rock> niptac: mplayer
<cafuego> Hydroxide: Let me see.
<niptac> cool
<Ells> alumik what version did you sue and from where
<geppy> mplayer has a crappy GUI
<FAST> how do i share a folder in linux  to  be available to a winxp computer on the same network?
<IRCUser01> 26-Jan-2005 was 3.5
<pussfeller> xine is better for ogms
<geppy> FAST: apt-get install samba
<j-rock> yeah it does, but if mplayer can't play the file, then its not a media file
<IRCUser01> 4 is what, a week newer :P
<alumik_> Ells, netapplet      0.99.4-2ubuntu
<pussfeller> unless you wanna manually assign subtitle/audion streams
<cafuego> Hydroxide: s3_drv.o
<Ells> okay, where did you get yours
<alumik_> from hoary
<geppy> FAST:  Then modify /etc/samba/smb/conf
<alumik_> is buggy
<geppy> FAST: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Ells> do you got the address, maybe I will check it out
<alumik_> is included with gnome
<alumik_> you can't install it on warty
<Ells> really
<Ells> it comes preinstalled with hoary
<alumik_> no, just apt-get install netapplet
<Hydroxide> cafuego: didn't work for me. I should mention, I am using this package on Debian sid, but from what I understand it shouldn't matter.
<FAST> geppy, ok, installed samba, now have smb.conf open
<Ells> okay
<Hydroxide> cafuego: it's not exactly more appropriate for #debian or #ubuntu, so I had to pick one
<Hydroxide> cafuego: but, since it's an ubuntu package, I'm asking here
* neom is listening to Susanna Hoffs - We Close Our Eyes - 3secs of 3m53s
<tw001> hey folks - I just upgraded from warty to hoary - still no system sounds in kde & other programs  - still no alsaconf - any ideas/thoughts?
<Ells> I am on warty and it is not available for download
<Ells> I have 0.99.4-1
<tritium> tw001, alsaconf is in alsa-utils
<alumik_> if you want to see the other networks you can use kismet or airsnort
<tritium> tw001, try "apt-cache search alsaconf"
<geppy> cg0def:  Thanks!  anjuta is _very_ nice
<Hydroxide> cafuego: hrm, strings s3_drv.o | grep -i unichrom doesn't give any results
<Hydroxide> cafuego: are you sure that's the right driver?
<Ells> alumik, you said it wont work with warty, just hoary
<alumik_> Hydroxide, are you talking about the unichrome cards?
<tw001> tritium - yes, it says its there.  but as root, it gives command not found
<Hydroxide> cafuego: ditto with grep -i via
<Hydroxide> alumik_: yes
<FAST> geppy, anything else to do?
<alumik_> Hydroxide, i have one of these
<Hydroxide> alumik_: what do you do?
<FAST> geppy, i've edited smb.conf a bit, do i have to restart smb ?
<alumik_> the module isn't on the main kernel
<geppy> FAST:  Restart samba.
<geppy> FAST:  Yes.
<FAST> what is the command for that?
<Hydroxide> alumik_: oh, it needs a kernel module for X to detect it?
<alumik_> with x.org is possible to accelerate 2D
<alumik_> whithout the kernel
<geppy> FAST:  I don't rightly recall, sorry.
<Ells> alumik, if I was to upgrade to hoary, then I could install net applet
<Hydroxide> alumik_: I'm using X.org ... I'd like both 3D and 2D if possible, but I definitely need 2D acceleration
<geppy> you *could* kill smbd and then run smbd again, but that's a dumb way to do it.
<IRCUser01> hoary array 5 burning time
<alumik_> Ells, yes, but i dont reccomend it
<IRCUser01> lets see how this puppy runs :)
<gza> ext3 or reiserfs for desktop machine?
<Ells> well the version I have is one behind
<alumik_> Hydroxide, use the via driver
<Hydroxide> alumik_: I'm using xserver-xorg 6.8.1-1ubuntu15
<Ells> dont know for sure how stable that version is
<Hydroxide> alumik_: I don't see a via driver
<Hydroxide> alumik_: this is on amd64
<Hydroxide> alumik_: also, compiling it from source at http://unichrome.sf.net/ gives me a whole slew of errors
<xquizit> is there a way I can block kernel upgrades?
<FAST> geppy, okay i just ran   smbd, it didnt need restarting. looks like its working so far ;)
<alumik_> Ells, the netapplet isn't very stable
<Ells> ok, is there anyone you would truly recommend
<FAST> geppy, any idea how i set the conf  so that  windows machines can connect?     or what login / password do i have to use ?
<rattboi24> without opening my box, is there an easy way to find out if I have ISA devices?
<rattboi24> like lsisa? or something similar?
<Ells> alumi, is there any one program you would recommend
<IRCUser01> hoary array 4 is burnt and ready to load :)
<IRCUser01> off i go!
<AngryPunk> is hoary fairly stable at the moment?
<tritium> yes
<Guardiann> works well for me
<alumik_> Ells, well, for what?
<Ells> well, to scan for avail networks
<randabis> "unstable" is misleading
<alumik_> Ells, kismet
<Ells> ok
<alumik_> is ugly but works :)
<Ells> can i get that from apt-get
<randabis> it's more refering to the status of the packages...not the system itself perse
<alumik_> yes
<Ells> i will try that then
<alumik_> and it talks! :)
<jdub> randabis: (that's why we don't have 'unstable') :)
<FAST> can someone tell me how to edit samba's      smb.conf    to add a user (if i need to)  so that windows machines can access shared files
<randabis> jdub, true enough. :)
<randabis> "development" :)
<raydogg> fast, smbpasswd -a user
<Ells> alumik, it is installed, can you tell me how to actually use it
<raydogg> then in the share, make sure u set valid users= user
<randabis> I just hear some less informed people refer to hoary as "unstable" and it's sort of annoying
<gza> Pluk, used the partitioning scheme you suggested 3.5gb /, .5gb swap, /home 4gb. But I get a 'grub-install (hd0) failed' fatal error. ?
<pussfeller>  is playing  The Smiths :: That Joke Isn't Funny Anymore
<randabis> gza, no boot partition?
<Ells> I went to start Kismet and got some errors
<FAST> raydogg, "Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user hera. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?"
<alumik_> Ells, you have to configure it, with the card model
<gza> randabis, ah could be.
<randabis> it's not "required" per se, but I think it's a good idea
<alumik_> edit /etc/kismet.conf or something
<pussfeller> smbpasswd -a hera
<Ells> I have to ask, how would someone do that
<Ells> okay
<randabis> you can run it fine without a boot partition, but I find it generally a good practice
<gza> randabis, so I'm installing on two HD's so I should use / /boot swap hda1 and /home on hda2 (each are 4gb hds)?
<FAST> pussfeller, that's the message i get after trying to run      "sudo smbpasswd -a hera"
<tritium> Ells, did you end up trying netapplet?
<Ells> I think I might
<Ells> it seems easier to use than ksimet
<Ells> kismet
<Ells> not sure if my version I have is compatible with warty though
<randabis> I usually do /boot swap, then / /home
<gza> how much for boot?
<Ells> I have 0.99.4-1
<randabis> shouldn't need more than 100mb, 40-50 is fine too
<randabis> could probably even get by on 20-30
<tritium> Ells, that's the same version in Hoary
<pussfeller> FAST, you might still be able to connect from windows, if not, add hera as a user with shell /bin/false
<randabis> depends on how many kernels you want, etc
<Ells> Tritium, is it compatible for Warty
<tritium> Ells, I thought you had the same version in Warty.
<Ells> you mean the kernel
<randabis> if it's the same version I'd assume compatibility would be a nonissue
<tritium> It should be the same .deb on the archives
<FAST> pussfeller, what if i want guest access from a windows machine?
<Ells> I have the deb, but cannot get it through apt-get
<wasabi> what version of hte kernel did warty release with?
<tritium> 2.6.8 I believe
<wasabi> Can somebody verify that via-velocity exists in /lib/modules for me?
<pussfeller> FAST, you can do that, but I cant remember how and I was going to ask myself
<wasabi> I need to let a friend know.
<tritium> wasabi, it won't for everyone.
<randabis> 2.6.8.1 to be more specific
<pussfeller> FAST, troubles with samba are ussually password related :)
<wasabi> tritium, why?
<Ells> are there different packages under hoary than warty
<wasabi> Looks liek the patch was submitted to the lkml in 2.6.6
<tritium> wasabi, because not everyone has the same hardware
<FAST> hm
<wasabi> lib/modules isn't decided by what hardware you have.
<JoePenguin> Ells: yes
<Ells> oka
<FAST> pussfeller, what does    /bin/false   do ?
<Ells> if I was to change the source, would it upgrade the system
<tritium> wasabi, oh, I thought you meant /etc/modules
<tritium> wasabi, my bad
<wasabi> I just need ot know if the via-velocity module exists in warty
<JoePenguin> Ells: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<Ells> thanks joe
<randabis> Ells, depends on what you change and how you perform upgrades
<Ells> thanks rand
<JoePenguin> Ells: also http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<Ells> thanks joe
<pussfeller> FAST, that is for when you have to add a user to your linux box, but you don't want them to have a login shell
<tritium> Ells, in the case of netapplet, though, it's the same package
<Ells> tritium, will it work the same on warty though
<Ells> as far as stability
<FAST> pussfeller, what is the command i run to add the user hera?  i forget..
<wasabi> tritium, there a chance you can check in yours for me?
<pussfeller> superadduser
<tritium> wasabi, I'll check..
<pussfeller> FAST, you cannt connect from windows?
<FAST> pussfeller, i see the linux computer listed in the windows network area,  when i double click it i need a login/pass ; but i guess i havent' set one yet
<tritium> wasabi, it's there
<wasabi> on warty? cool. thanks.
<rattboi24> if I compile a kernel without IPV6, is everything gonna break?
<tritium> wasabi, I'm using Hoary, but it's still there.
<tritium> wasabi, the kernel I installed Warty with has it too
<mike998> guys... i'm looking for ub40... kingston town for my g/f
<mike998> help please
<tritium> wasabi, it's not something that should change
<Ells> tritium, are you running warty or hoary
<tritium> Hoary
<Ells> oka
<Ells> okay
<tritium> mike998, with what?
<mike998> bittorrent
<wasabi> tritium, it was posted to the lkml during late 2.6.6
<wasabi> So I question if it made 2.6.8, that is all.
<tritium> okay
<mike998> sorry, i am vry drunk...
<wasabi> thanks. ;)
<mike998> i will owe you many
<tritium> wasabi, it was in 2.6.8.1-3-686
<wasabi> okay, cool.
<tritium> dont' know before that
<tritium> don't
<tritium> mike998, just buy it
<mike998> it's her birthday
<mike998> today
<pussfeller> FAST, actually you can add a user fromthe computer/sys config/users and groups thing
<ferris> hey.... I was wondering does Ubuntu have a utility to create ISO images?
<crimsun> wasabi: it's in 2.6.8.1-4-, too
<ferris> i am pretty new to linux
<alumik_> ferris, of course
<lamont> ferris: mkisofs
<ferris> i have been using it for about 2.5 months
<alumik_> use the gnome cd burner
<wm_eddie> ferris: mkisofs?
<Agrajag> that doesn't create iso images
<lamont> gnome cd burner is much more GUI than mkisofs
<FAST> pussfeller, how do i make it so there is no home directory, etc for the accoutn?
<chillywilly> connect the dots
<chillywilly> lalalaala
<alumik_> drag files to the gnome cd burner, then select iso image instead your burner
<pussfeller> FAST, you set allthat stuff in the gui thing
<pussfeller> or you can delte it later
<FAST> pussfeller, so i jsut remove the  /home/$user     part ?
<pussfeller> yes i assume
<FAST> ok
<FAST> pussfeller, now do i specify what users can access the share i listed in the smb.conf ?  and how?
<ferris> I did not see it in synaptec
<ferris> do i need to apt-get?
<wm_eddie> ferris: um, it's part of nautilus
<wm_eddie> Places>Create CD or something like that.
<|QuaD-_> ++i itterates then returns right?
<pussfeller> FAST, you are probably going to have to look at the example smb.conf or go to their website
<|QuaD-_> in c++?
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: preincrements, yes.
<alumik_> ferris, open nautilus and open burn:///
<wm_eddie> ++i == (i+=1)
<mike_douglas> Will GCC4 be ready for Hoary? GCJ4+Eclipse would be really awesome.
<alumik_> or in places
<|QuaD-_> thanks :)
<crimsun> mike_douglas: _highly_ doubtful.
<mike_douglas> damn
<ferris> alumik_: I have never used Nautilus... i cannot locate it in under applications or computer... how do i start it?
<alumik_> nautilus is the "explorer" of gnome
<alumik_> open your home
<alumik_> or a cd
<alumik_> that is nautilus
<wm_eddie> ferris: You can also use ALT+F2 to run programs by name
* Dreamer3 sighs.
<ferris> alumik_: I do not have a program called 'burn'... atleast not that I can find...
<alumik_> ferris, open your home
<ferris> ok, it is open
<subterrific> Places->CD/DVD Creator
<estebandido> can someone tell me the command-line name of network tools?
<alumik_> there is a menu called places or go to or something?
<ferris> no
<alumik_> no?
<ferris> no
<alumik_> what menus you have?
<ferris> let me rephrase.... I go to Computer>Home
<ferris> that opens a new file
<alumik_> window
<ferris> i have all of my personal files in that window
<ferris> yes
<ferris> window
<Shinitenshi> hello
<subterrific> and at the top of that window there is a menu named Places
<alumik_> that window doesn't have a menu?
<ferris> ok
<ferris> yes... sorry about that
<subterrific> and in that menu there is an item named CD Creator
<Shinitenshi> umm am having drivers issues any help
<Shinitenshi> :(
<ferris> i am a little intoxicated
<ferris> i have the menu
<subterrific> so that opens a new window when you select it
<crimsun> Shinitenshi: difficult to help unless you tell us what you're having issues with
<subterrific> then you drag the files you want on the cd, into that window
<ferris> ok i have the cd creator
<ferris> thanks
<Shinitenshi> ah thankyou
<Shinitenshi> i just wanted a reply
<Shinitenshi> well
<Shinitenshi> first time linux user
<subterrific> ferris: then you go to the File menu in the cd creator window
<subterrific> ferris: and select Write to Disc
<Shinitenshi> and everything is good execpt my wireless nick card isnt being seen
<Shinitenshi> am using the onboard network card on my lap top
<Shinitenshi> i wanted to know how to install it
<Amaranth> Shinitenshi: I have a feeling the onboard card doesn't have a Linux driver.
<Shinitenshi> well my onboard one does
<Shinitenshi> just my wireless one doesnt
<ferris> shinitenshi: it should autodetect and set up
<Amaranth> Luckily there is a way to use the Windows drivers for it but it's a PITA to setup.
<ferris> which laptop
<Amaranth> Unless Ubuntu makes that easier too.
<subterrific> it does
<subterrific> Shinitenshi: there is a FAQ on this
<Shinitenshi> on site?
<Amaranth> This channel really needs a bot.
<estebandido> i need help with netowrk tools
* Amaranth has one ;)
<alumik> to do what?
<randabis> ndiswrapper really isn't hard to setup as long as your card is supported
<Amaranth> pull up FAQ entries and google searches
<randabis> takes all of 4...maybe 5 commands...
<Shinitenshi> heh
<Shinitenshi> thx i guess ;P
<alumik> Amaranth, and commands like !fix_my_computer
<randabis> I'd like @rtfm and .fgi :)
<Amaranth> alumik: I could make that ask for their password, SSH in to their system, and run sudo rm -rf / && sudo shutdown -h now
<subterrific> Shinitenshi: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper/view?searchterm=NDISwrapper
<alumik> Amaranth, dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda1
<randabis> lol
<Shinitenshi> Subterrific: This makes it soo....
<alumik> while true; do eject /dev/hdb; eject -t /dev/hdb; done
<subterrific> Shinitenshi: be sure to read that whole page. at the bottom someone describes an easier way
<randabis> and for kicks alumik cat /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3 >> /dev/dsp
<I_Need_Help> omg
<Shinitenshi> subterrific: ok
<I_Need_Help> I need serious help man
<I_Need_Help> where do I get W32 stuff
<randabis> ...
<I_Need_Help> for wmv, in Mozilla and stuff
<alumik> randabis, cat /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3 >> /dev/lp0
<crimsun> I_Need_Help: /wiki/RestrictedFormats
<randabis> HA
<Amaranth> alumik, randabis: So I make them listen to what sounds like explosions while their cdrom drive keeps ejecting?
<randabis> hahaha
<randabis> :)
<randabis> along with printing a zillion pages
<alumik> yeah, cool eh?
<randabis> it's the sound of gawd! lolz
<Amaranth> I think cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp might be better
<randabis> yeah
<alumik> damn!!! cron kick in!
<randabis> I've actually done that before lolz :p
* Amaranth too
<subterrific> what about /dev/pinknoise?
* alumik prepares for lag
<Amaranth> If you cat the kernel's memory it sounds like explosions
<Amaranth> I dunno about the kernel itself
<estebandido> i still need to know the real name of network tools...
<alumik> estebandido, dpkg -L networktools | grep bin
<estebandido> tnx!
<alumik> is possible to play a sound when nautilus finishes burning a cd?
<estebandido> hmmm... networktools not found
<wm_eddie> Is it in the Sounds section of the configuration?
<alumik> it will be cool to hear a "ding" like an owen
<cg0def> can someone pls help me, I have some problem with /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure and I can't install, remove, or upgrade packages anymore
<wm_eddie> hehe
<randabis> lol
<FAST> well i commented out the print stuff in smb.conf, and i see the folder i set up through the windows computer, but i can't access the folder
<crimsun> cg0def: ...please tell me you're not mixing Sid and Warty/Hoary repos
<cg0def> crimsun: hum sorry wrong channel
<cg0def> crimsun: I am using debian
<FAST> the folder i am sharing is      /media/sda1/video      which is on an external firewire hard drive; are there permissions i have to set up to access it ?
<crimsun> cg0def: this was resolved yesterday with .44; .45 is the current version available.
<cg0def> yeah but I can't install it
<rattboi24> I'm recompiling my kernel
<rattboi24> hopefully it works
<rattboi24> last time I tried, it didn't work
<estebandido> i have network tools, but configure is greyed out
<pestil> I dont like xchat. I cant save this channel as a favorites channel
<rattboi24> eh?
<rattboi24> favorites channel?
<rattboi24> why not make it a an onjoin channel instead?
<mrossacm> I just installed apache2 using apt-get. What directory do I put files to be served in?
<alumik> mrossacm, /var/www
<pestil> rattboi24, yeah I cant add it as a favorites entry
<FAST> if i set smb security to share, should i comment out the encrypt passwords section?
<pestil> rattboi24, I have to put my pretty fingers on the ugly keyboard to get into this channel. instead of being able to do it automatically, or at least from a menu
<pestil> rattboi24, onjoin?
<pestil> rattboi24, I cant find such feature
<randabis> pestil, it makes you join the channel automatically when you connect to the server
<randabis> edit your preferences for this server
<wm_eddie> pestil: go to edit mode from the server browser
<pestil> wm_eddie, THANKS
<pestil> wm_eddie, yeah thats what i wanted
<rattboi24> yeah, what wm_eddie said
<rattboi24> sorry, I'm worried about my kernel compile,  Iguess
<rattboi24> do I always have to recompile the nvidia driver?
<FAST> anyone?
<mrossacm> any apache 2 experts out there? anyone?
<FAST> if i set smb security to share, should i comment out the encrypt passwords section?
<pestil> Ok, so pet peeve number 538 solved. Next. Apparently the included music player (rhythmbox?) won't load its library anymore. It will only load the first two artists and that's it. It used to work before.
<pestil> I have updated to v0.8.8
<Shinitenshi> subterrific: You say thats easy!
<Shinitenshi> lol
<blergh> hi ther
<pestil> hey blergh
<Oscarian> does anyone here know how to get 3d working in X with an ATI card (Radeon 9200)
<pestil> 3d? are there any apps in linux that use that yet?
<mrossacm> Is anyone here really good with apache 2?
<Oscarian> pestil: i want to play an MMORPG with cedega
<Oscarian> :)
<blergh> i downloaded the warty release, and ive been trying to get it to work on a b&w g3 mac. Ive got it to install and its told me to reboot and when i do i get an error about pivot points and stuff. Ive looked in the forums, some others have had the same problem, but i couldt find a fix or explanation? any help
<rattboi24> Oscarian, I don't know myself, but I'd imagine there's a million pages on it
<wm_eddie> pestil: Have you tried deleting your ~/gnome2/rhythmbox/ dir? and reloading the library?
<subterrific> Shinitenshi: i said it was easier than what was described at the top. and yes, following those 6 steps does seem easy to me since it is mostly copy and paste into the terminal
<wm_eddie> pestil: Doom3, UT2003/2004
<pestil> wm_eddie, no. i didnt know that was among the faq firsts to try. i will then.
<Oscarian> rattboi24: there's not that much.  and the stuff i've found so far hasnt' work. :(
<pestil> wm_eddie, thanks. scored twice in a row with me.
<rattboi24> check ubuntuguide.org?
<Shinitenshi> subterrific: you must not understand me, am incredibly stupid
<Shinitenshi> :(
<Shinitenshi> i just got cd today
<Shinitenshi> my first time
<Shinitenshi> first day on linux
<subterrific> well you must have done something right
<wm_eddie> Well you are lucky that Ubuntu is the one taking your virginity :p
<pestil> i'm a distro 'hoe already
<Oscarian> rajasun: yep.
<Oscarian> oops
<rattboi24> yeah, I checked
<Shinitenshi> lol
<rattboi24> didn't see it there
<pestil> ubuntu is quite gentle, yes
<subterrific> arg, why do the devs keep breaking everything on amd64
<Oscarian> rattboi24: yep, checked ubuntuguide.org
<Shinitenshi> my linux virginity ?
<subterrific> fjklfjkldsaljfdsa
<Shinitenshi> lmao
* Shinitenshi rolls around
<pestil> gentoo gets it rough on you. nevemind slackware. i guess thats where the "slack" comes from
<blergh> any help? or is it a lost cause trying to get it to work? the error is "pivot_root: No such file or directory, /sbin/init: 429:cannnot open dev/console: no such file, Kernal panic:attempted to kill init!"
<Shinitenshi> pestil
<FAST> can anyone tell me why i cant access my shared folder from the windows machine?    i set security to share, listed a folder to share. the folder exists on an external firewire harddrive (which is already mounted)
<pestil> yikes kernel panics
<FAST> using samba
<Shinitenshi> u know how to install wireless cards?
<Oscarian> ooh, dpkg -l...coolies
<Shinitenshi> sub says its easy but am quite a newb
<rattboi24> Oscarian, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<pestil> Shinitenshi, in linux you're lucky if wireless works. you're lucky if you have the right setup
<wm_eddie> Shinitenshi: Computer>System Preferences>Network Settings or something like that.
<pestil> sub? subzero? been many days since my MK days
<Dreamer3> can ubunut talk LVM during install?
<FAST> or can anyone tell me a command that will restart  sbmd ?
<Dreamer3> FAST: /etc/init.d/smbd restart? or simliar
<wm_eddie> FAST: /etc/init.d/smbd restart?
<Dreamer3> that's the place to look
<pestil> ooh that network wizards is sexy
<Oscarian> rattboi24: yep, tried that one.  didn't work.  it broke my XFree86-4 file.
<wm_eddie> pestil: Yeah, but it's a little on the dumb side.
<Oscarian> (luckily i backed my original one up hehe)
<pestil> hadn't seen it. hey i might try that wireless card here. linare wouldnt take it
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<Shinitenshi> wm_eddie: yes that the network settings
<jay_> hey I'm using an old p2 266 with 192 ram. will KDE run faster than GNOME?
<Shinitenshi> but...
<FAST> sudo: /etc/init.d/smbd: command not found
<Shinitenshi> i wana install a new nic card
<wm_eddie> jay_: They are practically the same.
<subterrific> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper go to the bottom of the page and follow those 6 steps
<Dreamer3> jay_: i think gnome 2.8 is faster than kde 3.2... but i dunno about 3.3 (in the works)... it always seems to go back and forth to me
<Dreamer3> jay_: on that you should run xfce or something light IMHO
<wm_eddie> jay_: I suggest XFCE4.2 or a flux/blackbox WM
<subterrific> pestil: subterrific
<pestil> oh!
<jay_> wm_eddie: then I won't bother switching over, at least for this machine which's sole purpose is internet connection sharing
* Dreamer3 is with wm_eddie just depeonds on your personal style
<pestil> yes, I've met you before. sorry
<Dreamer3> jay_: use something light, won't hurt
<jay_> is XFCE4.2 a X system?
<wm_eddie> yu
<wm_eddie> p
<FAST> can i kill smbd ?
<jay_> FVWM is light
<jay_> My old red hat came with it
<subterrific> Shinitenshi: i can see how those instructions might be difficult for a new user
<wm_eddie> XFCE4.2 is probably the best compromise between desktop and window manager.
<pestil> wm_eddie, XPDE, eh? :p
<wm_eddie> FAST you can kill it...
<wm_eddie> ?
<wm_eddie> XPDE what's that?
<Dreamer3> wm_eddie: xfce is sweet looking if you don't need icons
<Oscarian> rattboi24: thanks for the help anyhow.  i'll hopefully work it out some time soon.
<FAST> guh, i just need smbd to restart
<blergh> well i just tried putting the hd on the second ide chain, now it doesnt get as far, it comes up with "default catch!, code=300 at (heaps of different hex things)"
<Shinitenshi> subterrific: well i tryed to install "ndiswrapper-utils" thro the synaptic thing
<jay_> I'll check that out then. Thanks. How about GNOME 1.0 ??
<Shinitenshi> well it wasnt there
<Dreamer3> anyone... can ubuntu do LVM during the install phase?
<wm_eddie> wooo GNOME 1.0...
<rattboi24> Oscarian, did you read the second page?
<Shinitenshi> so i just tried doing the commands and dint work lol
<subterrific> Shinitenshi: here are a few hints: Synaptic is in the Computer->System Configuration menu, root terminal is in the Applications->System Tools menu
<wm_eddie> man that's old...
<jay_> yes, I had it on Red Hat 6.2
<pestil> wm_eddie, http://www.xpde.com/
<Dreamer3> wm_eddie: i had windows 1 and 2 boxes where i used to work
<jay_> and It was ugly but fast
<Dreamer3> wm_eddie: talk about crappy looking
<wm_eddie> Dreamer3: Yeah, I've had 3.0
<pestil> wm_eddie, http://www.xpde.com/shots/startmenu.png
<Dreamer3> wm_eddie: yeah, i've run 3.0 before
<FAST> "The safe way to terminate an smbd is to send it a SIGTERM (-15) signal and wait for it to die on its own."      ?????
<jay_> holy crap
<jay_> that looks like PLEX
<jay_> it was in the longhorn beta
<Shinitenshi> subterrific: the "ndiswrapper-utils" arent there :/
<subterrific> Shinitenshi: you might need to enable one of the 3rd party repositories for Synaptic to see ndiswrapper. there are instructions for doing that also
<Dreamer3> FAST: can't you use the script in /etc/init.d?
<wm_eddie> pestil: wow...
<FAST> "Sending the smbd a SIGHUP will cause it to reload its smb.conf configuration file within a short period of time."           <----- how do i do this?
<subterrific> Shinitenshi: give me a sec
<pestil> jay_, PLEX? whats that
<Shinitenshi> subterrific: ok
<Dreamer3> FAST: the same command but pass it reload?
<pestil> wm_eddie, is that sarcasm there?
<wm_eddie> pestil: no.
<wm_eddie> FAST: Um killall might do it...
<wm_eddie> I'm not sure about what signal it sends...
<subterrific> Shinitenshi: it looks like ndiswrapper utils should be there without adding any new repositories
<wm_eddie> man killall
<subterrific> Shinitenshi: maybe you need to refresh your package list
<Shinitenshi> ok
<pestil> wm_eddie, in my humble opinion, I like it like this. First GNOME, second ROX, third, XPDE, dead last KDE
<subterrific> Shinitenshi: its the button in Synaptic on the far left...the green chasing arrows
<subterrific> Shinitenshi: after you do that, try searching for 'ndis' in Synaptic
<Dreamer3> pestil: oh yeah, the "lets steal the XP UI" wm :)
<Dreamer3> pestil: almost forget about it
<Shinitenshi> k
<pestil> Dreamer3, very observative
<pestil> Dreamer3, they have entire sections of that website dedicated to its legal status
<jay_> I'm a master on ndiswrapper
<Shinitenshi> subterrific: None
<Dreamer3> pestil: an intersting inspiration
<jay_> not
<jay_> but i got it working for my card...
<pestil> Dreamer3, in the end, they end with the conclusion its probably legal
<pussfeller> /etc/init.d/samba reload
<Dreamer3> pestil: is this not windows? what is "disk defragmenter"?
* Shinitenshi cries*
<subterrific> jay_: then can you please help Shinitenshi find ndis in Synaptic :)
<Dreamer3> pestil: looks like windows to me
<blergh> can anyone help me?
<pestil> Dreamer3, heck, there's even a Linux XP now
<jay_> why not just install it
<lj_> is there anyone good at ubuntu software
<pestil> http://www.linux-xp.ru/
<FAST> /etc/init.d/samba reload | * Reloading /etc/samba/smb.conf (smbd only)... | start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 15386: No such process | 1 pids were not killed | No process in pidfile `/var/run/samba/smbd.pid' found running; none kille[ ok ] 
<subterrific> jay_: he says it doesn't appear in synaptic so he can't install it
<jay_> here's a good question: On windows, you can automatically view shares of other computers by logging in as guest with no PW. On linux you got to mount everything. how do you just view shares autmatically
<Dreamer3> pestil: from the menus it looks like Windows XP
<jay_> I downloaded it
<jay_> 1.0
<jay_> but first
<Shinitenshi> i kno whats up with that
<randabis> ndiswrapper is already in the ubuntu kernel as a module..you merely need to apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<jay_> i had to install the kernel source code
<pestil> Dreamer3, and you haven't seen anything yet
<jay_> which STUPIDLY isnt installed by default
<FAST> man i am just going to restart the computer
<FAST> brb
<randabis> jay_ that's completely unnecessary
<subterrific> randabis: we're aware of that. he can't find the utils in synaptic
<jay_> my biggest gripe against ubuntu
<jay_> so far
<Dreamer3> pestil: no, i know you can steal a UI... but the flipping icons... there is no "disk defragmenter" for linux
<randabis> subterrific, then he doesn't have the proper repositories installed
<jay_> you can't make anything
<Dreamer3> "files and settings transfer wizard"?
<jay_> unless you have the source dode
<Shinitenshi> jay_: is this hard?
<jay_> code*
<subterrific> randabis: so which repos is it in?
<wm_eddie> jay_: what?
<jay_> PM me
<Dreamer3> pestil: very sick if they copy all the "features" jsut for the heck of it
<pussfeller> that means samba isnt runing in the first place
<randabis> it's probably in universe
<Shinitenshi> k
<pestil> Dreamer3, its fun!! ;-)
<randabis> or restricted
<jay_> I tried to "make" ndiswrapper and it wouldnt work
<randabis> not sure
<subterrific> randabis: to me it looks like it is in the main repos
<pestil> Dreamer3, heck, don't we have all those Aqua modders everywhere?
<jay_> turns out i had to install some stuff off the ubuntu cd
<Dreamer3> pestil: yeah, but that's just the UI
<Dreamer3> pestil: i tell you the exact same icon descriptions and tool sis just weird
<pestil> Dreamer3, there's a website dedicated to making Mac OS X "About" dialogs, fortheloveofelvis
<lj_> so can anyone help me
<wm_eddie> jay_: where did you try to make ndiswrapper?
<randabis> subterrific, yeah, apparently it is
<randabis> again, making ndiswrapper is redundant and not required
<subterrific> lj_: ask your question, then people can help
<pestil> Dreamer3, here's *another* completely different project: http://www.theinquirer.net/images/articles/freed1.jpg
<wm_eddie> to compile things you need build-essentials
<subterrific> randabis: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper we're following those instructions.
<Amaranth> pestil: For windows there was a whole project dedicated to making pulsing buttons.
<randabis> the module already exists in /lib/modules/kernel/drivers/network I think
<subterrific> Shinitenshi: just open the root terminal and type apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<pestil> Dreamer3, by the way, there *are* disk defragmenters for linux. But they're so friggin dangerous even the author advises against it
<subterrific> Shinitenshi: i don't know why you're not seeing it in Synaptic, you must be doing something wrong
<pestil> Amaranth, damn!
<wm_eddie> They are also not really needed until the disk is over 85% full anyway.
<Dreamer3> pestil: ah
<Amaranth> Modern filesystems don't usually need defragged.
<Amaranth> And most people agree that defragging is almost worthless on large HDs.
<wm_eddie> subterrific: does he have universe uncommented?
<subterrific> wm_eddie: doesn't need to
<wm_eddie> oh
<pestil> Amaranth, defragmentation still exists, it just isn't so severe anymore, or its effects are reduced by modern filesystem methods behavoir. but it still exists.
<Amaranth> you mean fragmentation ;)
<regeya> indeed, fragmentation exists
<jay_> sorry guys, not source, but header files
<jay_> the files needed to "make" things
<jay_> were not included in the install
<wm_eddie> jay_: Yeah, that's a normal thing
<regeya> just watch how long it takes the average, say, ext3 filesystem takes to have 5% non-contiguous nodes
<sig> anyone install "Warty" on a sony laptop?
<sig> if so what results have you gotten.
<wm_eddie> jay_: The only distro where you don't need that is Gentoo
<pestil> Amaranth, Dreamer3, out of my head I can instantly think of at least 4 projects that plagiarize the Mac Dock: YzDock, Mobydock, ObjectDock, Docktales
<regeya> unless you're filling that drive up to capacity, you won't see serious fragmentation for a loooong time
<randabis> /lib/modules/2.6.10-2-k7/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper
<pestil> Amaranth, Dreamer3 not to mention all those KDE mods by, what was his name? he's so famous
<regeya> may I sig that?
<regeya> '<pestil> Amaranth, Dreamer3 not to mention all those KDE mods by, what was his name? he's so famous'
<Amaranth> YzDock is gone, MobyDock was abandoned, ObjectDock is the current leader, never heard of Docktales
<randabis> that's where it is...but I don't think it is created until you install ndiswrapper-utils
<pestil> Amaranth, fragmentation, defragmentation, tomato, tomahto
<regeya> fragmentation and defragmentation...the difference is NOT splitting hairs :-)
<pestil> regeya: it's GPL, go ahead
<wm_eddie> pestil: More like cause and effect
<randabis> jay_, probably because most people don't need to "make" any modules
<regeya> wonder how long maconlinux will run the crappy OS9-ASIP install
<pestil> regeya, I was referring to this famous guy that made Aqua mods for KDE
<regeya> that I ahve at work
<Amaranth> I once had WinXP looking so much like OS X I almost fooled a Mac user.
<regeya> pestil: I've not seen it for a while
<snarky> hey all
<randabis> it's good you found another way to get ndiswrapper going, but you did a redundant step
<snarky> anyone know how to run a .jar file?
<snarky> the command for that
<regeya> seems to have fallen out of fashion, and he's not developed it for a while
<wm_eddie> snarky: java -jar foo.jar
<pestil> regeya, He got all mushy and depressed when people critizied him
<snarky> wm_eddie: thanks
<regeya> mosfet
<wm_eddie> HOLY CRAP!
<wm_eddie> it's 1 am!
<pestil> regeya: its two sides to a ying yang
<regeya> you know, when someone started talking about cedega last night, they were told to go elsewhere.  how is this conversation with pestil any different?
<lj_> hello any one good with ubuntu
<regeya> let's away to #ubuntuforums
<lj_> please help
<regeya> load average: 1.00, 1.00, 1.00
<subterrific> lj_: ask the question
<snarky> lj_: just ask the question
<wm_eddie> lj_: ask the question first.
<randabis> regeya, I haven't really been paying attention :p
<snarky> heheh
<subterrific> haha
<regeya> again I ask, how is this different, though?  it's definitely not on-topic
<lj_> how do i make a icon for k3b
<pestil> regeya, what, you pushing me out?
<subterrific> lj_: i told him before to ask the question and he sits silent for 10 minutes
<snarky> lj_: in kde?
<pestil> regeya, I don't see anybody pissed
<regeya> pestil, no, I'm just bringing up something from last night.  I have a point to this, and I'll make it soon enough. :-P
<randabis> regeya, is there a "better" place the discussion could be placed?
<lj_> were do i find kde
<pestil> regeya, you can put ROX or XPDE on Ubuntu anytime
<lj_> sorry was burning music
<snarky> lj_: that was a question, what kind of desktop are you running
<subterrific> lj_: right click on the top panel on the top of your screen and select Add to Panel
<regeya> pestil: how is talking about mosfet's whiny bitchiness on-topic...oh well.
<wm_eddie> lj: in GNOME click on applications then go to Multimedia> then right click and go to "more options" or something like that and select the "Add new item to Menu" menu item.
<pestil> mosfet! that's his name! thanks
<lj_> ok
<snarky> lj_: yep thats it
<regeya> I have a theory: any time anything WINE-related is mentioned around Ubuntu folks, it's OFF-TOPIC
<snarky> has anyone gotten ourtunes to run?
<regeya> anything else is OK
<snarky> its a java program
<pestil> regeya, you people started kvetching about xpde, so I just defended it by pointing out how many people plagiarize OSX too.
<wm_eddie> snarky: url?
<regeya> pestil: "you people"?
<regeya> pestil: paste an example of my 'kvetching' about xpde
<snarky> http://ot.f00f.com/
<pestil> regeya, yeah, you blacks, jews, christians, and little people
<Dreamer3> i wish xfce were more like the apple dock (as i understand it - never used it) i wish clicking firefox would bring up the existing window or give me a choice vs opening a new one
<randabis> regeya, well the discussion is offtopic at any rate, just apparently no one noticed enough to say anything about it
<subterrific> snarky: yeah, i use ourTunes at work on Warty
<pestil> regeya, and and and skinheads and asians and caucasians and and and
<snarky> its an itunes-like client that lets you download the music
<Amaranth> ourTunes?
<snarky> subterrific: how did you get it to run
<FAST> okay, here is what is in the log file for samba; [2005/02/05 22:14:02, 0]  smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(620) | '/media/sda1/video/carnivale' does not exist or is not a directory, when connecting to [Carnivale] 
<regeya> christ almighty will this be ubuntu-related any time this century?
<FAST> but i chcked the path name and it is fine
<Shinitenshi> subterrific: ill try your way after i try jay_
<snarky> subterrific: was java -jar OTXX.jar sufficient?
<pussfeller> media/sda1?
<FAST> pussfeller, it's an external firewire hard drive
<pussfeller> ah
<lj_> i have a problem when i right click i cant find more options
<FAST> but it's al;ready mounted too
<snarky> subterrific: ?
<Amaranth> subterrific: You might like my latest project, PyTunes. It's a GTK interface to the iTunes Music Store.
<pestil> wm_eddie, Because of my rhtyhmbox trouble, I installed KDE's Juk. But it's fonts are so *tiny*. Is there a way to fix that? (preferrably without installing the whole KDE environment?)
<pussfeller> you are trying to make it public?
<wm_eddie> lj_: You have to be inside a submenu
<subterrific> snarky: installed java and then ran it java -jar OTXX.jar
<FAST> yes pussfeller
<snarky> subterrific: which version do you use?
<wm_eddie> pestil: qtconf...something?
<FAST> just that folder on it
<wm_eddie> Not sure if it exists...
<Dreamer3> did i ever get my question answered, is LVM supported in the default ubunut install?
<lj_> i tried but all i get is all these other options
<pestil> qtconf, ok, brb
<snarky> subterrific: cuz i get loads of java build errors when i try to java -jat OTXX.jar it, i dunno if its the source is no good or if my java is borked?
<subterrific> Amaranth: neat, but i don't buy music from apple
<pestil> subterrific, now that Linspire will open its own store, you will be able to buy linux music from Ubuntu!
<snarky> Amaranth: its better to shteal it 8oP
<subterrific> Amaranth: i use ourTunes to share music with friends at work. if i like it, i go buy a cd
<wm_eddie> pestil: Have you tried using Lsongs?
<snarky> subterrific: which version you use?
<wm_eddie> it suck something terrible!
<randabis> Amaranth, cool idea...my sister could have used that when she still hadn't used her gift card :p
<pestil> snarky, how do you steal music in linux? everything's too clean here. I need that kinda software. apt-get what?
<subterrific> snarky: OT43.jar is the jarfile name
<Amaranth> randabis: Oh, you can't register with it. :/
<pestil> wm_eddie, Downloaded the source, but never compiled. Are you talking about the rhythmbox subject here, or the linspire music store subject?
<snarky> subterrific: my java must be messed up it won't compile correctly
<randabis> oh well, she used all her gift money anyway
<Amaranth> randabis: Basically with the GUI all you can do is search (still working on it) but with the CLI you can do basically everything but register.
<wm_eddie> pestil: there's emule and stuff (I use limewire)
<wm_eddie> pestil: the linspire music program
<lj_> so can anyone help me with that
<snarky> pestil: ot.f00f.com but you need to be on a network with other people that are running itunes
<FAST> any idea pussfeller?
<wm_eddie> lj_: right click inside the submenu inside Multimedia
<randabis> I think this is getting way off-topic..:/
<wm_eddie> there should be "More Options"->Add new item to menu
<subterrific> Amaranth: how are you going to handle playing the songs?
<pestil> wm_eddie, I synaptic-ized emule, but I don't know if I need to configure something, cuz it never manages to connect. Haven't had the time to look into it
<lj_> ok
<Amaranth> subterrific: I'm not, let the music player of the user's choice handle that.
<subterrific> ahh, yes, leave the copyright violations to others
<pestil> snarky, thanks for the f00f site, ill bookmark it
<snarky> wm_eddie: hmm something's messed up, can you help me debug this?
<wm_eddie> pestil: there's also gnomoradio that's an interesting application.
<sulkd> feh... why do people rar .avi's?
<randabis> compression
<lj_> now were do i find kb3
<subterrific> snarky: for news groups
<wm_eddie> sulkd: they are l33t if they use rar :p
<wm_eddie> snarky: have you tried the OS X jar? :)
<randabis> and to divide large files into smaller ones
<snarky> wm_eddie: maybe i should
<sulkd> randabis, heh.. the data is as compressed as it can be.. rar can maybe shave off like 2%, by just taking reoccurring blocks or something
<lj_> file
<subterrific> news groups and email have file size limitations that require the files to be divided into smaller chunks
<wm_eddie> lj_: /usr/bin/kb3
<pestil> sulkd, I don't know. Habit maybe? or protection from, umm, people who only want to see a fraction of it? that way people are forced to see it whole. even the ending.
<sulkd> subterrific, that I'll buy
<randabis> sulkd, well it's more for dividing them up..in the cases where that doesn't apply, I'm not sure...
<lj_> ok
<pestil> randabis, rar doesn't compress
<snarky> wm_eddie: hmmm i'm getting the same errors
<pestil> randabis, sh*t wait, rar does compress
<sulkd> kinda annoying when it's a movie like Meet the Fockers, and then you have it and realize it's a gigabyte of a guy videotaping it in the audience
<pestil> randabis, I thought we were talking tars.
<Crane> hello
<randabis> unrar-nonfree will handle most rar files
<randabis> pestil, indeed
<wm_eddie> snarky: try getting the source
<snarky> wm_eddie: oh like getting the actual source?
<randabis> tar doesn't compress without something like bzip or gzip
<wm_eddie> yeah.
<snarky> wm_eddie: not just the jar, k thanks man
<sulkd> now I'll drop the real bombshell... why don't all people laugh at how ridiculous eminem is?
<snarky> wm_eddie: it may also be an error in their source, would be good to point it out
<randabis> because he's "different" and people like that for some reason
<pestil> randabis, yeah that's why I made the sarcastic comment. I meant tars. but considering divx videos are compressed at max (he said avi, which is too general), then the phrase can still be funny. oh well
<wm_eddie> sulkd: because he has lots of money...
<sulkd> yeah.. the funds.. :/
<randabis> pestil, yeah, but like I said, it's more for dividing a large file into several small ones
<lj_> thank you
<pestil> sulkd, eminem? wait, regeya will moan about how off-topic that is. Oh wait, you mean eminem trying to not use Ubuntu you mean?
<sulkd> but still.. Donald Trump has $$$ but when he pulls off the same lame posturing as Eminem, he gets laughed at
<randabis> I personally don't like that means of distribution, but it seems to be the de-facto standard in warez crowds
<sulkd> hehe.. yeah.. offtopic
<randabis> regeya was merely making a point that is duely noted
<lj_> now how can i take synaptic package files and burn them to update my computer at home becouse im at my moms
<regeya> pestil: It's okay.  It doesn't mention running Windows programs.
<subterrific> randabis: because it allows storing files as email attachments in free email accounts
<pestil> randabis, meands of distribution, meaning chopped rars, or meaning trump's posturing?
<randabis> chopped rars
<pestil> :)
<randabis> subterrific, yeah, and newsgroups
<subterrific> randabis: just email all the parts of a file to a hotmail account and then share the login/password, free storage
<subterrific> free bandwidth
<randabis> pfft
<randabis> gmail
<subterrific> whatever
<lj_> so can any one help
<wm_eddie> snarky: java -jar OT44src.jar works
<randabis> lj I'm not sure...I know it has to be possible...you'd just be downloading a bunch of .DEBs and burning those to CD
<randabis> but you'd need to figure out how to set the cd as a repository
<lj_> were do i find .debs
<pestil> regeya, wait, talking donald trump is NOT offtopic, but talking a subject that mentions the profane word "windows" (gui emulation in ubuntu) IS offtopic?
<regeya> pestil, you wouldn't recognize 'sarcasm' if it were a juiced-up wino kicking you in the head
<regeya> and now I'm /ignoring you
<sulkd> pestil, did you get the business end of a stick or something?
<randabis> again, regeya was only making a point in a sarcastic way
<pestil> subterrific, I know *ONE* person who has 250 in her hotmail inbox, but the rest 50 people I know that use hotmail only have 2MB still? what about you?
<wm_eddie> pestil: in all seriousness the conversations about Windows emulation sometimes end up as a mess of trolls and flames
<randabis> specifically related to an incident that occured yesterday
<pestil> regeya, why would juice kick me in the head? why would juice kick me at all?
<subterrific> pestil: i don't use hotmail. i run my own email server
<subterrific> i was just using hotmail as an example, yahoo, gmail, whatever
<pestil> regeya, apparently you don't recognize gentle-hearted trolling either, eh?
<randabis> my hotmail account was upgraded to 250 a month ago, but I use gmail now so the gesture was kinda nill
<sulkd> hot males isn't offtopic? O_o
<randabis> regeya, ignored you...or claimed to
<wm_eddie> sulkd: of course not ;)
<snarky> wm_eddie: i got the same errors with that, i emailed them
<pestil> subterrific, you geek.
<randabis> those naked people on ubuntu calender lolz
<wm_eddie> snarky: what was the errors?
<snarky> UIDefaults.getUIError: failed to locate UI class:EditorPaneUI
<snarky> UIDefaults.getUIError: failed to locate UI class:EditorPaneUI
<snarky> java.lang.Error: Not implemented
<snarky> wm_eddie: and a bunch more, but i figure after the first error, the rest all just went to hell
<subterrific> snarky: looks like you don't have java installed right
<sulkd> that "java.lang.Error: Not implemented" sounds just splendid
<Buuyo^> Is it safe to use the debian apt sources instead of ubuntu's? I can't get libpng3, which is a prereq for cedega.
<snarky> yeah
<sulkd> "TODO: handle errors"
<wm_eddie> Buuyo^: Sometimes, I use debian's apt sources for a couple of files.
<snarky> subterrific: i just installed java with synaptic
<da_bon_bon> and anyone know whats the medkit iso all about ?
<subterrific> Buuyo^: yes, but that package doesn't do anything but create a symlink
<sulkd> Buuyo^, universe is actually the debian unstable base.. but with ubuntu dependencies
<snarky> subterrific: and i tried reinstalling
<pestil> wm_eddie, funny. I wiped the .gnome2/rhythmbox folder, and tried loading the app again, pointing it to the location of my music (a FAT partition) but it still "hangs" at the first 5 songs. It's not frozen, the scrolling thingie that says "looking for songs" still moves, but no more songs are gathered. This used to work, dammit!!
<sulkd> Buuyo^, and multiverse is everything in debian's unstable that hasn't been thoroughly tested on ubuntu
<wm_eddie> Buuyo^: But you can seriously break your system if you install the wrong things.
<randabis> I'm fairly certain libpng3 is in one of the ubuntu repositories
<Buuyo^> apt-cache search libpng3 reveals libpng3-dev
<wm_eddie> pestil: interesting...
<Buuyo^> but it doesn't do much for cedega. :)
<wm_eddie> Buuyo^: libpng3-dev probably depends on libpng3
<randabis> pestil, rhythmbox is kinda flaky
<pestil> blatant newbie question: is synaptic a different way to access deb repositories, or is it just a graphic front end to apt-get
<Buuyo^> wm_eddie,  libpng12 and -dev apparently.
<jdub> pestil: graphical frontend
<regeya> randabis: it wasn't just a claim; I done did done it.
<wm_eddie> pestil: graphic gront end to apt-get, people aren't really supposed to use apt-get
<pestil> randabis, I thought it was stronger than Juk. I didn't know that (no, its not sarcasm, i really didnt know)
<randabis> regeya, indeed
<wm_eddie> pestil: maybe it's a filesystem encoding problem...
<wm_eddie> but probably not if it's fat...
<randabis> pestil, It seems to have problems with directories that contain non-mp3 files
<randabis> err non music
<subterrific> rhythmbox has all sorts of problems with certain types of music files
<randabis> yeah
<pestil> jdub, thanks. then there should be absolutely no difference in how the updates are installed then. thanks
<subterrific> wma especially
<pestil> wm_eddie, it's worked before in rhythmbox! (plus, it works with juk fine)
<randabis> I just used xmms for my music needs
<subterrific> randabis: tried beep?
<randabis> yes
<toresbe> night
<wm_eddie> randabis: you have simple music needs then :)
<randabis> yeah, mp3 and ogg is pretty much all I do
<wm_eddie> pestil: try running it in gnome-terminal with -g
<randabis> and I don't need a program to sort my music...I do that myself
<pestil> wm_eddie, The only thing that comes to my mind that could somehow affect this, is that a couple of weeks ago my partition setup was changed (I added some partitions before my ubuntu one) and that screwed some things for a while. But I fixed it already! everything else works! (except rb)
<randabis> I can see the merits of the gesture though
<pestil> randabis, if you can point me to an xmms library thing, I'll go the xmms way too
<pussfeller> rhymbox is just buggy
<Dreamer3> anyone here an expert  on the ubunut installer?
<pussfeller> plus its hard to spell
<randabis> apt-cache search xmms should yield some results
<heliolith> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a bunch of systems (teacher in an elementary school) and I forgot the err username/pw I chose on install setup, is there anyway to get around this?
<wm_eddie> pussfeller: uh no...
<wm_eddie> (hard to spell)
<j-rock> heliolith: so its already installed you just forgot the username and passwd?
<pestil> randabis, I just read your comment about "containing mp3 files". I'll try moving every non-mp3 file then. The funny thing, though, is it worked before.
<pussfeller> xmms, juk amarok are all easy to spell
<pussfeller> mpd is very very easy to spell
<wm_eddie> heliolith: you can go into single-user mode and see /etc/passwd to get the user name
<randabis> amarok seems to work pretty well, but I don't want QT apps if I can avoid them
<heliolith> j-rock yes err wait....  i think i just got in lol; thanks for the help
<wm_eddie> the password is another problem.
<pestil> wm_eddie, gnome-terminal -g? as in "rhythmbox -g" or how?
<wm_eddie> you can probably reset it with su username && passwd
<wm_eddie> pestil: "rhythmbox -g"
<pussfeller> the best I have found is mpd... its nice and light and you run it from yer webserver
<j-rock> np heliolith
<jason_> while using dist-upgrade to hoary is it ok to use an xterm or should i have started it in a non graphical console?
<wm_eddie> pussfeller: I can never really understand mpd
<randabis> xterm is fine
<pestil> j-rock, I love that kinda questions. They work so well in many places as social engineering
<wm_eddie> jason_: you might get a few problems if you keep running that xserver though.
<pussfeller> wm_eddie, you had trouble setting it up?
<wm_eddie> pussfeller: no, I can't understand what it does.
<j-rock> pestil: :)
<randabis> jason_, you'll want to reboot after the upgrade completes though
<pestil> wm_eddie, I'll try that. BTW, since rb is always "stuck" looking for songs, I always have to force quit it too. brb to try your suggestion
<jason_> ok so should i cancell and start it from a console?
<wm_eddie> jason_: you are fine
<randabis> jason_, no
<jason_> ok thanks guys
<pussfeller> ok, well... I have it running on one computer in my office that has nice speakers, but I control it from any computer in the house
<randabis> definitely reboot though...you'll be using a new kernel, xserver, etc
<pestil> j-rock, just like those that go "I'm the IT manager of my floor but I forgot the root password. Can somebody help me?"
<jason_> :)
<pussfeller> its just that, a music player deamon, it just plays music, and con be controlled by a varity of means remotely
<wm_eddie> I see.
<j-rock> pestil: i should see if i could actually pull that one off some time, that'd be hilarious
<pestil> j-rock, believe me, in many places, IT WORKS!
<j-rock> pestil: haha
<pestil> j-rock, the ones at school environments are the most obvious. "computer teacher" is normal, but when they say "principal", they push it. Still, it works for many
<j-rock> univeristy env.'s would be worse i bet, just claim you are some obscure prof.
<sulkd> adjunct professor
<pestil> I'm the science teacher and can't access my list of report cards! ahh! help me!
<sulkd> pestil, just be cool and give em all A's
<pepperpot> i think i just borked my apt/sources file. Can someone tell me what I am supposed to have in there?
<wm_eddie> http://wm-eddie.info/~wm_eddie/sources.list
<wm_eddie> the first couple of lines is the basic stuff one wants.
<pestil> sulkd, no I can't because my, uhmm, mo--- boss would get mad at me
<pepperpot> thanks!
<pestil> wm_eddie, I tried running rb from terminal -g. Same results. Was that supposed to bring up console messages?
<wm_eddie> pestil: I don't know but it was worth a try :)
<sulkd> pestil, go by their last results :P
<wm_eddie> I wonder what file is causing the problem.
<pestil> wm_eddie, *sigh* thanks. So I guess I've gone all the rigorous steps, eh? Upgrading, deleting settings folder/file, and starting from console. Am I missing any (before the dreaded reinstall ala Windows way?) oh yeah, the uninstall/reinstall!
<wm_eddie> pestil: There's always Ubuntuforums and the wiki for more help.
<pestil> wm_eddie, :/ thanks anyways then.
<wm_eddie> sorry I couldn't be more help :) I use QL a music player a friend of mine wrote.
<Ells> I just upgraded to hoary. There seems to be some real noticeable changes
<Ells> i have to ask though. where is the synaptic upgrade tool in here
<pestil> sulkd, "You suk y0u l00s3r5 Im 1337 Ill flunk you!" :-p
<pestil> wm_eddie, "I use ______ I wrote myself". YOU GEEK!
<sulkd> pestil, :] 
<wm_eddie> pestil: but QL is really really good
<regeya> what's QL
<wm_eddie> the only problem is that you need pygtk 2.4.1 which isn't in warty
<pestil> wm_eddie, I'm just kidding you. But seriously, that app of yours is real?
<Ells> in hoary, where is the synaptic tool
<Ells> ficus what is up man
<Ells> I upgraded to hoary
<ficusplanet> Sweet.  Synaptic is in Desktop>>Administration
<sulkd> Ells, O_o Desktop-> Administration ->
<heliolith> does anyone have any good tips for elementary level apps that would work well with Ubuntu?  (Besides web-browsing and Openoffice.org)
<Ells> cool
<Ells> thanks guys
<heliolith> elementary school level is what I meant to say
<ficusplanet> np
<Ells> this is sweet
<Ells> I really like it
<sulkd> heliolith, you said elementary, erhm elementary
<HaloGray> help help!  The worst has happened.... :(
<pestil> heliolith, there's a site called linux4kids that has lots of links to useful educational software
<heliolith> sulkd: like K-6 grade level
<heliolith> pestil Thanks!
<Ells> someone told me that net-applet comes included in this distro do you know if that is true ficus
<HaloGray> I upgraded to hoary, and it seems to have eaten my wireless driver
<wm_eddie> regeya: QL is short for Quod Libet an ausome music player written in python at http://sacredchao.net/~piman/software/quodlibet.shtml
<wm_eddie> awesome* ><
<ficusplanet> Ells, Yeah, it's in Universe.
<Ells> cool
<Ells> I will have to do the deed then
<wm_eddie> heliolith: KDE has a couple of educational applications in it too
<HaloGray> so I tried to recompile the new driver using the new source... but I can't seem to find the source for 2.6.10 ?
<heliolith> ok ty wm_eddie
<HaloGray> it's not under /usr/src
<ficusplanet> HaloGray, Install the appropriate linux-source package with synaptic.
<pestil> heliolith, tell me about your lab. Is this a pilot linux lab? or are you deploying it full flegded?
<HaloGray> ok
<Ells> ficus, it is installed, now what
<HaloGray> When I just attempt to use the old compiled driver insmod says invalid format
<HaloGray> is that usual?
<ficusplanet> Run netapplet.  Or ad it to your startup progs.
<heliolith> We have a small school, about 150 kids and I'm a 2nd grade teacher and the main person in charge of school computers
<ficusplanet> HaloGray, if it isn't compiled for your current kernel, yes.
<HaloGray> allright, downloading the latest source
<HaloGray> when I tried this the first time with the usual source it didn't fly
<Dreamer3> is LVM supports in the ubuntu install?
<HaloGray> I had to download linux-headers
<Dreamer3> and default kernel?
<pestil> heliolith, I advise you that Reader Rabbit doesn't work well under Ubuntu
<heliolith> pestil: I've gotten a dozen new machines, many of which I'm installing Ubuntu on.  For me it's a matter of philosophy and for the school a matter of savings...  we don't ahve a lab yet
<ficusplanet> Dreamer3, yes
<mojo_> helioth: what sort of things you want to do with the 'puters?  I am not in the field, but I know I have heard of lots of different things.  There is even school / class / records admin type software out there to be googled up for linux
<Dreamer3> ficusplanet: can i install it on a root lvm parition though?
<Dreamer3> ficusplanet: install root on lvm rather
<HaloGray> downloading source now... hope this works :(
<ficusplanet> Yes, I believe my roommates box is set up like that.
<wm_eddie> heliolith: gcompris is a package that has educational games for small children
<heliolith> We'll keep some windows machines to run platform specific apps on... but the more I can get us to transition to Linux, I think it will be well suited for many purposes... a lot of edu soft can be used online as well
<ficusplanet> HaloGray, You will also need the headers to compile a module.
<HaloGray> do I need to re-get the build-essential package?
<HaloGray> or do you think that's been upgraded along with the rest of things?
<Dreamer3> ficusplanet: the only space i have is on a LVM drive... in the past i recall you needed an initrd to boot from to have the LVM user space tools
<pestil> heliolith, Even then, I would recommend you not to go 100% from the beginning. Start with just a few, especially since you don't have many available apps yet. At best make it a 70%linux/30%windows environment. If costs are a real concern, you can get cheap copies of win95 or win98 at eBay or something.
<ficusplanet> HaloGray, That should have been upgraded.
<HaloGray> ficusplanet: ok, I'll get the latest headers too
<HaloGray> a quick search seems to show that the headers and source version don't match... ?
<pussfeller> heliolith, you will have less problems with security too
<ficusplanet> Dreamer3, You need some kind of bootloader set up, yes; there is not MBR on an LVM volume.
<heliolith> pestil: I agree that's a good plan... I would like to see 50% Linux 25% mac 25% windows someday if that's possible
<pestil> heliolith, I just want to advise to not make an entire deployment based on pure philosophy. From the start
<jason_> heliolith: some sort of typing tutor, debian had a kids collection if i remember correcty, scientific calculator
<heliolith> pestil: point taken
<HaloGray> linux-headers-2.6.10-2, linux-source-2.6.10-14  ... ?
<Dreamer3> ficusplanet: oh no, i have grub on my debian... i have a bootloader..
<ficusplanet> HaloGray, Yes, that's fine.
<HaloGray> allright
<Dreamer3> ficusplanet: i just have no non-LVM parition to donate to root... so if files are neded to "start" LVM before LVM is accessible then all is lost
<pestil> heliolith, I recently saw this typing tour in Synaptic. It's called Ktouch
<heliolith> pestil: excellent I'll search it now
<HaloGray> source download should be complete in 5 minutes or so
<pestil> heliolith, But you'll need the KDE libraries, and you will need to add it manually to the menu.
<mojo_> heliolith: if they're all for a lab, you may want to look at apt-proxy to help maintain them.  If they're all running the same distro, you can have this build a local cpy on a master machine of the repository, so each computer does not have to hit the net.  They hit the proxy first and get the local cache via lan.  WAN is usu. slow, so this speeds up multi-box upgrading
<HaloGray> I'll let you know how it goes
<ficusplanet> Dreamer3, I believe you should be OK, but I'm not positive.
<Dreamer3> ficusplanet: ok
<ficusplanet> Dreamer3, If it was earlier I'd go check to verify that my roomie's machine is setup like that, but I think he's been asleep for a while now.
<heliolith> mojo_ it's not a lab, but that's a great idea even for a couple of machines...
<Ells> ficus, I installed the net-applet and I dont see the applet stuff at the top
<Dreamer3> ficusplanet: *nods*
<pestil> heliolith, does your school use some sort of school management system? I used to be at a school that did.
<Dreamer3> ficusplanet: i won't have the CD for horus and no CDRs here
<HaloGray> my laptops battery life has been greatly extended with the hoary set up though :D it went from 1 hour to 4 hours.  I also notice that a centrino-speedstep driver is running, so I guess hoary detects and adjusts better for centrino chips
<HaloGray> that's good to know
<Dreamer3> ficusplanet: so oh well
<heliolith> pestil: what do you mean by school management?
<ficusplanet> Ells, pop open a terminal and run netapplet.
<Ells> cool, will try
<pestil> heliolith, you know, a system where you take attendance on computers, and put homework and report cards on some webpage
<mojo_> heliolith: just passin on the knowledge nuggets... picked that one up here on the 'chat a day or so back.
<heliolith> pestil: nope we're not that far ahead
<pestil> heliolith, I'm trying to find out how your current computer layour works
<wm_eddie> pestil: I've done some research on moodle for the Language Media Center, it's good for that kind of stuff.
<wm_eddie> but k-6....
<pestil> mojo_, thanks for the proxy suggestion. useful to know
<heliolith> pestil: it's a mishmosh of barely networked 486's and PII's running Win98
<pestil> heliolith, ouch. Ubuntu will *barely* work there, if at all.
<Ells> ficus is there any particular way I am supposed to. I typed netapplet and return and nothing
<pestil> heliolith, Win98 (or 95) is definitely your best system.
* wm_eddie is running Ubuntu on a PII
<jason_> heliolith: you may also want to put in a full set of development tools for the kids. Amazing how fast they pick up coding at that age.
<ficusplanet> Ells, Nothing as in you got a prompt back or it just sat there processing?
<wm_eddie> but the 486s are another problem...
<heliolith> pestil: i'm getting IPcop up and running for the half of the school that has no filter, and am working on getting dans guardian installed
<pestil> heliolith, Another suggestion, if you're budget for upgrades is really tight, is DSL Linux. It'll run GUI on 486 pretty snappily
<heliolith> i won't mess with the 486s
<Ells> it said command not found
<HaloGray> <3 to ipcop
<ficusplanet> Ells, You need to install netapplet with synaptic
<pestil> jason_, full development tools? wtf?
<heliolith> DSL linux is a low resource distro?
<ficusplanet> heliolith, Yes, it is actually designed and tested on a 486
<heliolith> pestil: I've gotten a few higher end systems donated from a gaming shop that went under
<jason_> compilers scripting langs
<Ells> thought I did,but will try again
<mojo_> pestil: well true a full gnome desktop will be probably a pig for those old boxes heliolith has there, but there is also the option of stripping it down.  Xfce4 is nice n light.  But truly, if he's going to forego Gnome he might start a lookin at other distros out there.
<ficusplanet> ok
<wm_eddie> jason_: Ubuntu comes with python that should be enough for the kids
<heliolith> oh damn small linux right? not dsl the internet standard
<ficusplanet> heliolith, right
<heliolith> I"m checking out Beatrix atm also
<mojo_> Heliolith: if you do pick a different distro, mind you that apt-proxy is for debian-based distributions or others that use the apt package management system.
<Ells> according to synaptic, it is installed
<HaloGray> I think m0n0wall runs off dsl
<HaloGray> it's a prebuilt router
<HaloGray> distro *
<Dreamer3> heliolith: build your own with the ublibc buildroot :)
<heliolith> Beatrix is pretty close to Ubuntu
<Dreamer3> heliolith: uclibc that is
<Dreamer3> heliolith: if you need minimal
<HaloGray> as is Mepis... or so I hear
<Ells> I really am not trying to be funny, but where would it be installed on the desktop
<heliolith> dreamer3: I wish I was that hardcore.  I'm still learning basic commandline... not a programmer myself
<chuck> dual monitor help - how to set up
<ficusplanet> Applications>>Other>>Network Selector
<pestil> heliolith, yes, damnsmalllinux
<Dreamer3> heliolith: ah
<lj_> i went and put k3b in aplications but when i use it it wont find my burner but in root terminal it finds it can some one help
<Ells> all I have there is gnome predict
<Ells> could one of my sources be missing
<pestil> Ells, sorry, what was the software you looking for?
<Ells> netapplet
<wm_eddie> lj_: maybe adding gksudo to the command field?
<HaloGray> it's not in synaptec?
<wm_eddie> that way you run it as root.
<ficusplanet> Try marking it for reinstallation and make sure you click apply in synaptic.
<pestil> Ells, bend down to a terminal and type "netapplet"
<lj_> how do i do that
<Ells> it is, and it says it is installed, but it dont show up
<wm_eddie> lj_: right click on k3b and go to properties
<lj_> ok
<pestil> Dreamer3, heck, he's a second grade teacher! C'mon! Python for 7 year olds??!!??
<lj_> then what
<HaloGray> ficusplanet: the source just got done coming down.  I'm going to try compiling the module again and let you know how it goes.
<Dreamer3> pestil: huh?
<lj_> do i do
<Ells> again it says command not found
<wm_eddie> change the field that has k3b to gksudo k3b
<Ells> just dont understand it
<ficusplanet> HaloGray, OK.  I really think you need the headers, too.
<jason_> I thought some were 6th graders
<pestil> Dreamer3, wasn't it you who suggested to put dev tools to teach the kids? if not, sorry
<ficusplanet> Ells, Mark it for reinstallation and click apply in synaptic.
<HaloGray> the headers are already downloaded
<Dreamer3> pestil: no
<Ells> cool thanks
<Dreamer3> pestil: not i
<mojo_> Heliolith: I think it's cool that you're wanting to put linux in front of the kids along with win n mac.  Jason is right about kids and programming.  But that's a curriculum thing, of course.  Regarding "school management", there are programs for managing class rosters, attendance, grades, etc.  Though many schools may already have some system in place for that.
<lj_> ill try it and be back in 30 mins
<wm_eddie> pestil: My friend Joe was programming in BASIC when he was 7
<HaloGray> hmmm... it seems to be just a tarball in the /usr/src/ dir
<HaloGray> do I need to reboot?
<wm_eddie> these kids have it easy.
<ficusplanet> HaloGray, No, you need to unpack the tarball.
<Ells> no reinstalled, what next
<randabis> you only need kernel header to make modules, not kernel source
<Ells> now
<HaloGray> :(  I figured synaptec would have done that much for me
<HaloGray> allright
<randabis> kernel source is to roll your own kernel
<jason_> y
<randabis> you don't need it unless you intend to make a kernel
<wm_eddie> well I'm heading to bed.
<ficusplanet> Ells, Check for Network Selector under Apps>>Other
<randabis> kernel headers suffices to compile modules
<heliolith> mojo_: we do most centralized student tracking on paper, or in one computer's DB it's a small school but I'm open to learning that stuff for my own class tracking...
<Ells> cool
<Ells> not showing, should I restart
<ficusplanet> Ells, You can just restart the panel by running "killall gnome-panel"
<wm_eddie> restarting will do nothing
<Ells> cool thanks
<pestil> wm_eddie, Yeah, I programmed a CASIO PB-1000 for my father's store inventory system when I was 8. I still don't agree with the compiling thing though.
<randabis> HaloGray, again, you don't need the kernel source unless you are compiling a completely new kernel
<wm_eddie> pestil: I'm pretty sure he was being sarcastic though.
<chuck> ubuntu root password - I don't recall the setup asking for a root password?
<Ells> beleive it or not, it did not show up
<wm_eddie> chuck: it's all done via sudo
<randabis> there is no root password
<randabis> unless you set one up
<ficusplanet> Ells, Sweet.  Does it run?
<Ells> in hoary what does the icon look like at the top, it did not show up
<pestil> wm_eddie, I'm not so sure. Granted, my sarcasm-o-meter is broken here, but still, I don't he was kidding.
<chuck> what no root password!  sudo requires a tag
<pw> Good morning, fellow Ubuntoids.
<randabis> chuck sudo uses your USER password
<HaloGray> randabis: I'm trying to use it to compile a module for the kernel
<ficusplanet> Ells, Are you using the default theme?
<HaloGray> the module asks for the kernel source?
<randabis> HaloGray, you use kernel headers for that
<pestil> chuck, there's not even a root account
<randabis> point the module to kernel headers
<Ells> how would I know for certain
<randabis> pestil, incorrect
<chuck> so in terminal I am always root - have used RH before
<randabis> there IS a root account
<pestil> randabis, semantics, sorry.
<wm_eddie> but it has no password.
<HaloGray> I tried and it compiled ok, but when I try to insmod the compiled driver it says invalid format
<ficusplanet> Ells, You can do a few things.  First, check in the System Tools>>System Monitor to see if netapplet is running.
<pestil> chuck, if you want to set a root password, type in sudo passwd
<Ells> cool
<chuck> why does it prompt for password at Ssu
<wm_eddie> chuck: when you want to do something that requires root privaledges use sudo command
<randabis> HaloGray, make sure you used the correct headers for your running kernel
<wm_eddie> chuck: to do su do sudo su
<sulkd> no
<sulkd> sudo -s
<randabis> either will work
<sulkd> anyway.. reboot
<wm_eddie> it's harder to type the - :p
<randabis> sudo -s is probably better
<wm_eddie> probably
<HaloGray> linux-headers-2.6.10-2, linux-source-2.6.10-14  ... ?
<heliolith> Ubuntu on a 500mhz PIII with 128ram should be fine right?
<chuck> ok different than RH
<pestil> tasteful trivia: did you know that "sudo" in spanish means "I sweat"
<wm_eddie> heliolith: I'm using a PII 300ish
<HaloGray> hmmm.. the correct headers might be 2.6.10-2-386
<HaloGray> would that make all the difference?
<pestil> heliolith, it's fair enough
<wm_eddie> GNOME runs a little two slow for me.
<randabis> you don't need linux-source
<heliolith> wm_eddie are you running gnome?
<randabis> yes that would make the difference
<Ells> it is not running, I did a whereis and it cameback /usr/share/man/man1/netapplet.1.gz
<wm_eddie> heliolith: but it'd be a little better on a 500
<chuck> anyone know where I should start to set up dual monitors
<randabis> assuming you're running the 386 kernel
<wm_eddie> and you can use gconf-editor to do some things to speed up gnome.
<wm_eddie> I think...
<heliolith> heh.  have you tried another Windows manager?
<wm_eddie> heliolith: I use XFCE4.2 on my laptop.
<HaloGray> randabis: I'm pretty sure I am
<HaloGray> I was with warty and I just updated to hoary
<heliolith> I dl'ed fluxbox and blackbox, but am working on figuring out how to get them to appear in the session menu
<Ells> ficus, did you see what I posted
<HaloGray> I can run higher... but I don't think it bothered and just stuck with what was working
<pestil> heliolith, try out DSL Linux. It's only 50MBs download.
<HaloGray> I only started with the 386 because that was the only iso I could find to download
<ficusplanet> Ells, OK.  I'm not sure what is wrong, but you can try "sudo /etc/init.d/netapplet restart && netapplet"
<heliolith> pestil: i'm at their site now (=
<wm_eddie> pestil: I'm sure he doesn't want DSL for little kids.
<pestil> heliolith, pretty much *every* ubuntu user runs gnome
<Ells> cool thanks
<wm_eddie> and the *box WMs are for advanced users.
<jason_> time to reboot, bbl
<ficusplanet> heliolith, Where is the school you teach at?
<pestil> heliolith, if you're gonna use a computer of less than 1Ghz, do *NOT* use OpenOffice. Instead, try KOffice, or AbiWord, Gnumeric, etc.
<Ells> I guess I am screwed, it came back with no command
<heliolith> oh ok
<heliolith> i'm in Southern California
<wm_eddie> Abiword works good on low end stuff.
<pestil> wm_eddie, yup
<ficusplanet> Ells, it's possible that the package in hoary right now is a little messed up.  If you wait a bit and update you might have better luck.
<wm_eddie> OpenOffice doesn't run that bad even on my system.
<HaloGray> woohoo!  insmod worked great with the -386 headers
<heliolith> with wordprocessing and firefox I can do quite a lot
<ficusplanet> heliolith, You've got to be able to find something better than a 486 in southern california.
<HaloGray> but now modprobe reports module not found
<heliolith> ficusplanet I am I am
<Ells> cool, will try that
<pestil> wm_eddie, even after the prelinking and quickstarthacks, I can start and quit Abiword twice before OO loads.
<heliolith> I'm workin on it every day.... got 9 boxes in parts some of them amd 1ghz
<randabis> HaloGray, strange
<Dreamer3> does everyone divide there paritions up here? (/usr, /home, /boot) etc or no?
<randabis> what did you type?
<HaloGray> I had this happen the first time around too with the old kernel
<Dreamer3> what does ubuntu default to?
<wm_eddie> eddie@ubuntu:~ $ date && oowriter && date
<wm_eddie> Sun Feb  6 02:27:28 EST 2005
<wm_eddie> Sun Feb  6 02:28:14 EST 2005
<randabis> Dreamer3, I make /boot swap, / and /home
<randabis> ubuntu defaults to only / and swap
<wm_eddie> Dreamer3: I do / and /home
<heliolith> ficusplanet: I got another array of PIIs that had Redhat on them, they were part of some super array...
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: I think Ubuntu defaults to / and /home. I use /, /boot, and /home.
<Amaranth> Oh, and swap, of course.
<HaloGray> I had to copy it into /lib/modules/*kernel*/kernel/drivers and then try it
<Dreamer3> what filesystems do you all use?
<ficusplanet> heliolith, I'd be willing to donate some parts, if you'd like them.  I have some 40GB harddrives and a few motherboards and ~1Ghz CPUs.
<HaloGray> which I just did... yet it's still modprobe not found
<randabis> HaloGray, weird
<randabis> make sure you're modprobing correctly I guess
<Ells> hey ficus at the top of my screen, I have a network connection monitor. is this something separate in hoary
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: ext3 for now (most reliable), I want to try reiser4 soon
<heliolith> ficusplanet: Im me i can send you info that would be nice
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: i've heard reiser4 isn't so reliable :)
<randabis> I use ext3 after having a disaster happen with reiserfs
<ficusplanet> Ells, Yeah, that is different.
<randabis> It was partially my fault though
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: well, maybe it is, just not interactive
<Ells> cool
<wm_eddie> bleh 2:30
<wm_eddie> ok going to bed for real now
<HaloGray> sudo /sbin/insmod rt2500.ko   -- followed by -- sudo modprobe rt2500
<randabis> note to self...NEVER use QTParted
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: high thoroughput, but not high interactibity
<randabis> it sucks donkey balls
<Dreamer3> randabis: yeah...
<pestil> heliolith, I tell you, if your philosophy thing weakens a little, just slap Win95 on all of them. More unstable than Win98, but it wont catch latest-generation viruses and hacks either. Just put Winows 95, Firefox (or OffbyOne, Dillo), Abiword for Windows, and there you go
<randabis> GParted > than QTParted in every way
<HaloGray> then modprobe says: FATAL: Module rt2500 not found.
<Dreamer3> randabis: i had a crash during prelink on reiserfs3 and had to install a bunch of debian files over again
<heliolith> pestil: and where do I get legit copies of Win95?
<pestil> randabis, are you another victim of reiserfs?
<HaloGray> heliolith: ebay :D
<Dreamer3> pestil: why would you recommend that?
<pestil> heliolith, on ebay, on bargain binds, pretty much anyware in california i would think
<randabis> pestil, yes, but it was partially my fault
<randabis> I resized a reiser partition with QTParted
<mojo_> heliolith: just google around with good keywords, like linux with education, classroom, and other words like administration, roster, lesson, etc.
<Amaranth> Win95 is a joke
<mojo_> heliolith: remember, much of unix (and linux by inheritance) was a higher-education phenomenon.  So there were always lots of teachers (and students) involved at some point in the mix.  I am sure you'll find stuff that is helpful.
<randabis> and it pretty much destroyed it
<HaloGray> randabis: any idea what the modprobe issue could be?
<mojo_> btw: what is a heliolith anyway? a monument to the sun? just curious
<randabis> I lost roughly 60 GIGS of data
<pestil> Amaranth, nothing with a GUI is faster than Win95 on a 486
<pestil> Amaranth, except BeOS
<Dreamer3> randabis: ouch
<Dreamer3> randabis: backups or course, right?
<heliolith> mojo_ yeah sunstone and thanks everyone for your ideas
<Dreamer3> pestil: not flux?
<HaloGray> pestil: Microsoft BOB :D
<mojo_> weird... my cablenet got hung-up...  sry to repeat....
<mojo_> Heliolith: I think it's cool that you're wanting to put linux in front of the kids along with win n mac.  Jason is right about kids and programming.  But that's a curriculum thing, of course.  Regarding "school management", there are programs for managing class rosters, attendance, grades, etc.  Though many schools may already have some system in place for that.
<Amaranth> pestil: I think the slowdown is worth not having to restart every 15 minutes.
<mojo_> heliolith: remember, much of unix (and linux by inheritance) was a higher-education phenomenon.  So there were always lots of teachers (and students) involved at some point in the mix.  I am sure you'll find stuff that is helpful.
<mojo_> btw: what is a heliolith anyway? a monument to the sun? just curious
<randabis> Dreamer3, yes, for "some" of it...backups I don't currently have access to due to a lack of a proper USB cable
<pestil> Dreamer3, Win95 GUI runs circles around flux.
<Dreamer3> randabis: bad reason not to have backups :)
<Dreamer3> pestil: um, ok
<pestil> Dreamer3, I'm trying to not take sides here. I'm not doing just to bash linux or microsoft.
<pestil> Dreamer3, it's the practical thing.
<randabis> Dreamer3, I don't have a good means of backing up data unfortunately
<randabis> HaloGray, I have no idea
<Dreamer3> pestil: but he needs win95 licenses then
<pestil> HaloGray, I got a few copies of Bob if you want
<pestil> Dreamer3, those are pretty cheap now
<Dreamer3> pestil: and he installing bug-ridden, insecure software with 0 support :)
<HaloGray> randabis: :( :(
<Dreamer3> pestil: 95 was EOLed a long time ago
<pestil> Dreamer3, but it's not hell to configure
<HaloGray> pestil: Nah, I downloaded it awhile back just for fun... and I haven't a system to even test it on
<pestil> Dreamer3, you're bashing it just cuz its Microsoft.
<Dreamer3> pestil: nah :) bashing it cause it's not free
<pestil> Dreamer3, linux kernel might be the most stable thing in this world, but its GUIs are not. I can make GNOME, KDE, Flux, XPCE crash on command
<Dreamer3> pestil: i can make win95 crash on command :)
<pestil> Dreamer3, it's even then.
* regeya can manage to keep his desktop working just fine, thanks
<Dreamer3> pestil: and after a few days i can make it crash withotu command :)
* regeya has to work to get his desktop crash
<ficusplanet> pestil, How can you make GNOME crash?
<pw> GNOME2's plenty stable for me
<pw> Please tell me how to crash it
<pestil> Dreamer3, why would you want to run a school computer for several days?!?
* Dreamer3 runs crashme on pestil's PC
<pw> 2.9.90
<regeya> pestil: why is that a bad thing?
<mojo_> sunstone.. cool
<jason_> upgrade worked like a charm :)
<Dreamer3> pestil: i don't turn off any computers i use ever :)  youre saying the stability isn't important... just reboot with a problem?
<HaloGray> I haven't ever seen a GUI crash... I've seen parts of it crash but never a complete GUI crash out
<Dreamer3> i hate telling our clienting running windows that, but it [almost]  always works
<pestil> regeya, cuz, unlike a server, it's not necessary. It's just a coolness factor. And an electrical-power-wasting factor
<pestil> Dreamer3, you do with your own computers as you desire, I won't argue with that.
* mojo_ is finally caught up from cablemodem snafu... amazing i kept my connection thru a modem reset! HA!!!  Can' beat that wit a stick
<Amaranth> mojo_: It's just the server forgetting you left.
<Dreamer3> pestil: i can understand why you might power down PCs in a school
* mojo_ rubs eyes...  man you guys write a lot in 2 minutes
<pestil> Dreamer3, but truth is, that stability be damned, those things suck power, even with monitors turned off. Multiply that by 12 or more computers, and you're just wasting money in the name of stability
<mojo_> amaranth: thats the sort of bug i can call a feature!
<Amaranth> Our the cable company patiently collecting the packets for a bit waiting for you to come back before dropping them. :)
<Amaranth> err, or
<mojo_> Amaranth: you give Charter Communications too much credit, LOL
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: true
* Dreamer3 laughs
* Dreamer3 thinks maybe he could free a 4gig install partition for ubuntu
* Dreamer3 needs another drive
<pestil> wm_eddie, what does the "-g" parameter do, when starting stuff from console?
<pestil> wm_eddie, wait, I think I got it. if I don't put it, it won't come up.
<pestil> wm_eddie, funny how for other apps the -g is not necessary.
<mojo_> wow!  do a search in Synaptic for "education" in names and descriptions.  Heliolith:  There is thin-client stuff for classrooms, course-oriented stuff for all the major studies, etc.  There must be even more out on the net
<heliolith> mojo_: nice!
<heliolith> ty
<pestil> mojo_, a lot of it is for college/university level.
* Dreamer3 doesn't think it would be wise to share one home between two different distros with Gnome and KDE, would it?
<HaloGray> pestil:  Do I have to tell modprobe to look in the new kernel libs now that I've updated?
<HaloGray> Do you think?
<pestil> But, granted, there's plenty for the kids too.
<HaloGray> and how would I do that?
<HaloGray> err... sorry
<HaloGray> randabis: the question I asked pestil by mistake XD
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: If they have different usernames then it shouldn't be a problem.
<mojo_> np.  (pestil: oh.  well... just letting him know that it's promising).  I gotta go afk for a while. u kidz have fun!
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: i mean the same username, so i don't have to setup stuff again
<pestil> :-D
<randabis> HaloGray, I'm not sure, but it should be a nonissue if you --purge remove the old kernel
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: Make a backup and try it. :)
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: i'm pretty sure if the versions of gnome or kde are different it might be "not good" :)
<pestil> mojo_, I agree there's much promise for education from opensource. I wholeheartedly agree.
<HaloGray> randabis: how would I do that exactly?
<kakalto> can more than one partition be mounted on the same point?
<kakalto> eg. mount sda6 & sda7 on /
<kakalto> ?
<wolf1502> nope
<kakalto> arg
<randabis> HaloGray, you can use synaptic, or apt-get --purge remove nameofkernelpackage
<Dreamer3> kakalto: how would that even work?
<wolf1502> but you could mount sda6 on /mnt/abc, and sda7 on /mnt/def
<arnaud> how get mplayer with an athlon ?
<kakalto> Dreamer3, I don't know, I was hoping :(
<Dreamer3> kakalto: why?
<kakalto> I don't have enough space on sda6
<pestil> kakalto, you can mount them as /sda6 and /sda7, but both can't be "/" at the same time
<Dreamer3> kakalto: now that makes more sense
<kakalto> but qtparted won't combine mounted partitions
<Dreamer3> kakalto: make a new parition, copy your largest directory to it (home for example) and mount it on /home
<kakalto> and I can't umount /
<wolf1502> so copy /home to sda7 and then mount sda7 as /home
<mojo_> Grrr... wierd... looks like I'm being porscanned by "proxyscan.freenode.net", IP 82.96.96.3.  Am I seeing things? WTF is this?  Seems to be hitting all major known ports lookin to connect.  (I love u iptables!)
<randabis> don't use qtparted...it's the devil
<Dreamer3> kakalto: or delete one and use parted and partition resizing tools
<randabis> gparted > qtparted
<kakalto> how much space does /home take up?
<randabis> you could use a livecd possibly to combine the partitions
<wolf1502> mojo_ looking for open relay ports to see if your a real client or a spam bouncing through another system
<pestil> gparted? hadn't heard of it! thanks! I've used qparted so far
<Dreamer3> kakalto: du / --max-depth 1
<Dreamer3> kakalto: du / --max-depth 1 -x
<kakalto> exactly what does that do?
<wolf1502> disk usage
<pepperpot> uh-oh. Firefox refuses to do anything than pop up a window titled Gecko, saying 'title="&windowtitle.label;"
<Dreamer3> kakalto: man du
<heliolith> goodnight all: thanks for the educational banter!
<Dreamer3> heliolith: no prob
<mojo_> wolf1502... hmmm.. something in the system things i'm a robot????
<randabis> pestil, you'll have to get a deb from the gparted site though, not in the repos as of yet
<pestil> heliolith, sure, good luck.
<wolf1502> mojo_, the irc server does it to everyone that connects
<wolf1502> if you dont have the ports open you have nothing to worry about
<mojo_> wolfnnnn - wonder if it is related to me having reset my cablemodem a short while ago while connection to irc survived'
<pestil> heliolith, I really like linux too, but don't let emotions always get in the way of the best solution. Keep on with your research. You might find something better than what you got here!
* Dreamer3 wishes he had blank CDs at home
<pestil> randabis, darnt
* Dreamer3 remembers mini-CDs upstairs, but those are no good
<mojo_> wolf: okay, i won't freak on it then. I thought it was something much worse.
<kakalto> du doesn't estimate particularly well, does it?
<wolf1502> mojo_, nah just a security check
<Amaranth> pestil: It's worse then emotions, it's politics.
<kakalto> estimating 4.2GB on a 3 GB partition...
<pestil> Amaranth, and philosophies, and sometimes even *gasp* religion
<kakalto> is it alright to mount /usr on a different drive?
<heliolith> pestil: I'm not blinded by my idealism, so it's all good (-= thanks again... be well
<kakalto> or do symlinks screw things up?
<kakalto> or do I have no idea what I'm talking about?
<Dreamer3> does ubuntu use grub by default?
<kakalto> yes
<mojo_> wolf: okie dokie... learn somethin new all the time.
<pestil> Amaranth, thought I can agree and accept it's a double edged sword. The obnoxious fanatism of the mobs for open source can also be a heck of a really good motivation for doing stuff for free!!
<randabis> pestil, not a big deal, dpkg -i debname.deb will install the deb pretty easily
<kakalto> Dreamer3, but if you install via expert mode, you can choose between lilo and grub
<Dreamer3> kakalto: du doesn't estimate
<pestil> randabis, yes
<Dreamer3> dud: it's exatly
<mojo_> heliolith: take care and good luck with all
<Dreamer3> kakalto: well, can i choose not to install either?
<kakalto> Dreamer3, it says in the man pages that it estimates.
<kakalto> Dreamer3, yes.
<mojo_> heliolith:  good not to be blinded by it, OR blind to it!!!
<Dreamer3> kakalto: well, it's a pretty darn close estimation then
<pestil> kakalto, there's also df
<kakalto> Dreamer3, you can't tell me, honestly, that my 3Gb partition is 4.2GB
<Dreamer3> kakalto: did you run it with -x?
<kakalto> Hardware/Software discrepencies aren't that bad
<kakalto> and yes, with -x
<wolf1502> mojo_, http://freenode.net/policies.shtml#proxies
<Dreamer3> kakalto: weird
<kakalto> Dreamer3, it wouldn't change due to SATA, would it?
<Dreamer3> kakalto: it's either pulling in other paritions or counting hard links twice (whith i wasn't aware it did)
<Dreamer3> kakalto: no
<mojo_> wolf: u rok, tnk
<mojo_> er, thanks
<mojo_> :)
<Shinitenshi> hey any good linux dvd programs out there?
<j-rock> Shinitenshi: for ripping or watching
<Shinitenshi> watching
<kakalto> so anyways, is it fine for me to copy my /usr/* to /dev/sda7, and just auto-mount sda7 as /usr?
<ficusplanet> Shinitenshi, Or burning?
<Shinitenshi> just watching
<ficusplanet> Shinitenshi, totem-xine
<j-rock> Shinitenshi: ogle
<Shinitenshi> freee?
<pestil> mplayer, xine, kaffeine
<randabis> Shinitenshi, Totem-xine, mplayer, xine, ogle, etc
<j-rock> ogle rocks
<Shinitenshi> whitch one best?
<randabis> there is no "best"
<kakalto> "Best"
<pestil> they all have their mobs
<kakalto> bad word
<ficusplanet> Shinitenshi, You'll need to install libdvdcss as well.  totem-xine is integrated well with GNOME.
<pestil> Shinitenshi, personally, the one that has seen all kinds of movies recognized here (with ubuntu repos) is Kaffeine.
<pestil> Shinitenshi, many hate it though, and love whichever other one. ditto the rest
<mojo_> wolf: that was helpful. I see. I thought *I* was either being porscanned or DoS attacked, he he
<Amaranth> isn't kaffeine a xine frontend?
<randabis> I believe it is
<randabis> and QT I think :/
<ficusplanet> Amaranth, Yes, in which case, it would make sense to use totem - since we're in GNOME here.
<Shinitenshi> kaffeine is the one on ubuntu
<pestil> Amaranth, yes
<kakalto> so anyways, is it fine for me to copy my /usr/* to /dev/sda7, and just auto-mount sda7 as /usr?
<pestil> Shinitenshi, Totem is in ubuntu
<Shinitenshi> that one dint work for my burned dvd
<randabis> but totem-gstreamer is the default totem
<Dreamer3> kakalto: yeah, but the deleting and remounting should be done in single user mode
<randabis> totem-xine is what you want
<randabis> you need libdvdcss though
<pestil> randabis, you mean there are *two* totems? sheesh
<Ells> hey ficus,now that I have upgraded, i cannot access my dvds
<Ells> any idea
<Dreamer3> randabis: which repo is libdvdcss in?
<kakalto> Dreamer3: "single user mode"?
<kakalto> you mean proper root terminal?
<randabis> pestil, no, it's the same totem, different backend
<kakalto> instead of sudo?
<Shinitenshi> am gona try ogle
<randabis> Dreamer3, marilliat
<Dreamer3> kakalto: im ean single user mode, nothing else running, console
<kakalto> ah
<kakalto> shut down x
<pestil> randabis, so, what, is there a switch to choose either or?
<Halo-Gray> randabis: the card seems to be working without the modprobe even working?
<Dreamer3> kakalto: and everything
<Dreamer3> kakalto: it's called single user mode
<Halo-Gray> I just did an ifconfig ra0 up, and then an ifup ra0 and here I am
<randabis> Halo-Gray, insmod probably did the trick
<kakalto> Dreamer3, how do I get to it?
<Dreamer3> kakalto: you can't very well switch /usr with anything at all using it
<pestil> run level 2?
<Dreamer3> kakalto: i don't know
<Halo-Gray> would I be able to add this to /etc/modules and hope it actually works?
<Ells> ficus, you there
<kakalto> well, thanks anyway
<Dreamer3> pestil: run level 2 would stil have services running, no?
<kakalto> will be looking around
<ficusplanet> Ells, yup
<Dreamer3> pestil: or is that 3?
<Ells> it says I cannot now access my dvds
<randabis> pestil, totem-gstreamer is default, you have to install totem-xine later if you want it...it removes totem-gstreamer
<Ells> like I am lockedout
<pestil> 3? sorry, I wasn't good at social studies
<kakalto> Dreamer3, why not just google for runlevels?
<Ells> any ideas
<Halo-Gray> or would I even need to?
<kakalto> there should be a list somewhere
<ficusplanet> Ells, Do you have libdvdcss installed?
<randabis> Halo-Gray, yes, add it to /etc/modules
<Ells> I will double check
<ficusplanet> Ells, Are you trying to watch a dvd?
<Ells> try to
<pestil> randabis, *sigh* didn't know that. thanks for updating me though, cuz gstreamer never did it for me.
<Halo-Gray> ok... it's there... let me try and reboot and hope for the best
<ficusplanet> Ells, OK, yes, install libdvdcss and totem-xine
<Dreamer3> kakalto: just thinking alound :)
<Ells> it says the latest is installed
<kakalto> :D
<Dreamer3> kakalto: that would require using the mouse and i've only go tthe keyboard at present
<Ells> I guess go and reinstall huh
<randabis> pestil, LOTS of documentation about stuff like this in the wiki, on the forums, and on ubuntuguide
<pepperpot> why not just man runlevel
<Dreamer3> pepperpot: there is an ieda
<Dreamer3> pepperpot: didn't know that existed :)
<kakalto> pepperpot is "pro-active"
<randabis> there's manpages for almost EVERYTHING :)
<pepperpot> Dreamer3, actually i just did, and it doesn't say much about the specific levels
<Dreamer3> 2.5 hours till my ubunut is done downloading
<kakalto> (my english teacher's favourite word)
<kakalto> lol
<pestil> randabis, yeah, I'm a forum lurker, and have swallowed quite a bit from there already, but this "conversational methodology" works fine for me too.
<pestil> randabis, ;-)
<randabis> pestil, sure. :) ymmv
<Dreamer3> pestil: prolly cause specific runlevels can be redefined by different users/distros :)
<kakalto> runlevel 0: Halt 1: SU mode
<kakalto> and a bunch of others
<kakalto> :D
<kakalto> so, I go to a terminal, and type "init 1" ?
<Ells> get this ficus, i uninstalled it and now it is no longer offered, what is up with that
<randabis> I thought su was "switch user" not "super user"
<ficusplanet> Ells, Did you install it manually?  As in with dpkg?
<kakalto> sorry, I was meaning single user, lol
<Ells> no
<randabis> ah
<randabis> okay
<pestil> Dreamer3, yeah the runlevel thing for each distro used to drive me nuts.
<kakalto> too many acronyms :S
<ficusplanet> Ells, Or remove the repository it was in?  It is in marillat.
<randabis> indeed
<Ells> can you write in the repository again for me
<pestil> Dreamer3, that's why I didn't just state it. It's different in a lot of places. Debian, Redhat, yadda
<ficusplanet> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<pestil> randabis, su meands switch user, but when you don't give it a username, it defaults to root (super user)
<syn-ack> pestil: the only levels which are defined are 0,1 and 6, other than that, you're on your own and I see nothing wrong with that.
<Ells> thanks
<syn-ack> Thats ALL that SysInit V states
<pestil> randabis, see? toldya about the methodology thing
<mojo_> lol @ pestil
<randabis> yeah I know
<pestil> syn-ack, well, like your nickname says: AAAAAACK
<Dreamer3> pestil: well, if i'm here i assume i'm talking about debian/ubuntu :)
<randabis> I likes xfce :)
<randabis> http://img221.exs.cx/img221/4492/desktop2eh.jpg
* Dreamer3 likes people whos save screenshots at jpg instead of png
<mojo_> randabis:: u running which version?  4.0 is what's in Hoary repositories, methinks
<Xenguy> randabis: that's the same one as last time :-)
<pestil> Dreamer3, why?
<pestil> Dreamer3, cuz they will show in IE too?
<Dreamer3> pestil: cause pngs are usually larger and take forever to download
<Dreamer3> pestil: ie does pngs
<Dreamer3> pestil: since at LEAST 5
<mojo_> xfce 4.0.6
<pestil> Dreamer3, already?
<Xenguy> whatever
<Dreamer3> IINM
<pestil> Dreamer3, with transparency?!?
<pestil> Dreamer3, png compression can be tweaked
<Dreamer3> pestil: PNG transparency is more complicated in IE :)
<cowbud> randabis: APC :) good music
<Xenguy> awwww
<pestil> Dreamer3, a very politically correct answer
<Dreamer3> pestil: *laughs*
<mojo_> randabis:: i too like Xfce, but wanna get the 4.2 schtuff
<Xenguy> oh he's PC alright =)
<Dreamer3> pestil: i know IE sucks, but i wasn't going to let a total mis-truth slide by like that
<randabis> cowbud, :) I loves my trance/techno/etc
<randabis> mojo_, that screen I posted is XFCE 4.2
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: you still not like me?
<cowbud> randabis: listen to Astral Projection at all?
<randabis> yes :)
<mojo_> randabis:: Oh!  missed that link <g>
<cowbud> randabis: right on :)
<mojo_> got it now
<Xenguy> IE doesn't run on linux - what else can I say to you?
<pestil> Dreamer3, actually IE is pretty neat. If it weren't for the whole integration thing its got going on, it'd be far more secure, and firefox wouldn't be growing so fast
<randabis> IE can run on linux with WINE
<pestil> Dreamer3, It would just be stale, like mozilla was all this years
<Xenguy> pestil: yer nuts
<Dreamer3> pestil: maybe i said this the other night, but XP SP2 makes IE much safer :)
<Shinitenshi> Hey u guys what plugins do i need to play dvd's?
<Xenguy> omfg
<randabis> libdvdcss
<Shinitenshi> cuz i tried playing it on default one and it dint work
<Shinitenshi> k
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: I changed my mind - yer a fuckin retard
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: we were talking about pngs
<sirukin> hmm
<Shinitenshi> randabis: thx
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: and that cussing was entirely unecessary
<pestil> Xenguy, the flexibility IE gives to developers is amazing. So good its been abused by the smarter people out there.
<mojo_> randabis:: sweet.  looks good.  btw: what xmms skin is that, or is that bmp or sumthin?
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: no you were selling us IE
<Xenguy> pestil: nonsense
<randabis> it's xmms, winamp 5 skin I got from freshmeat I think
* Dreamer3 ignores Xenguy 
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: good
<randabis> pestil, no, it just lets developers get away with SLOPPY coding
<Ells> ficus, totem plays it, but not other program, and in totem, there is no sound
<randabis> gecko is standards compliant
<pestil> Xenguy, IE is the victim of its own making. The reason it put all those snazzy features (and integration) was to outbeat the competition. and it worked.
<randabis> IE is not
<Dreamer3> pestil: when i can i replace it entirely (as much as possible) on clients computers with Firefox
<Xenguy> Dreamer3 shouldn't even be here AFAICT
<Mantle> i finally got ndiswrapper to work in hoary, but i can't seem to set the essid i want
<pestil> randabis, If you equate SLOPPY with EASY, I completely agree
<Dreamer3> pestil: IE still has like 90% (or more) market share... though i read firefox and others had taken 10% the other day, so maybe it's less in some places
<Amaranth> randabis: Gecko is not
<Xenguy> pestil: it's completely inferior, in all respects - what are you frickin talking about?
<Dreamer3> i only know what our servers logs say
<randabis> Amaranth, in what way?
<Mantle> i tried using the gui tool and iwconfig wlan0 essid [essid]  but it doesn't stick
<ficusplanet> Ells, Is your mixer set correctly?
<mojo_> dreamer: isn't there some TCPA/Palladium/All Your BOX R Belong to MS crap hiding in the XP SP2 and latest WinMediaPlyr updates???  I could be wrong, but still... (chill runs down spine)
<Amaranth> randabis: Because the standard isn't specific, it has to be interpreted. That means people interpret things differently.
<pestil> Xenguy, you are blinded by your faith, man
<Amaranth> randabis: And that's before you find the actual bugs. :P
<randabis> true enough
<randabis> I'll give you that
<Dreamer3> mojo_: *laughs*
<Xenguy> pestil: IE is a piece of total shit - get with the program
<Ells> ficus, as far as what
<Amaranth> Gecko isn't perfect but it's probably the closest to it.
<cowbud> IE succeeded because it was the only browser preinstalled PERIOD
<Dreamer3> mojo_: watch Irobot and think that WIndows XP makes it very hard to turn off auto-updates withotu feeling like a moron
<cowbud> WABAM
<randabis> Amaranth, that's better :)
<Amaranth> But Opera and KHTML are right there too.
<ficusplanet> Ells, The channels aren't muted, right?  I know that is a problem for some people in hoary.
<pestil> Xenguy, *heck*, GNOME was born out of the vision to see how the whole IE development was done!
<Dreamer3> cowbud: and it was better than netscape at the time
<randabis> Amaranth, yeah, they are pretty good as well
<mojo_> Dreamer3:: ALL you box, and don't you forget! ;)
<cowbud> dreamer: yes
<Ells> ficus, I can hear sound when the computer starts up.
<Dreamer3> cowbud: i remember when IE was the "cool" browser and NS 4.x did crap
<randabis> I used to use opera a lot
<Xenguy> pestil: IE sucks compared to FireFox - isn't it obvious by now?
<Ells> is that what your talking about
<pestil> Xenguy, now, WMP. THAT is crap
<randabis> even tinkered around with Konqueror some
<cowbud> dreamer: hrmm I am skeptical there I don't remember IE ever being "cool"
<Amaranth> pestil: Actually, I kinda like WMP10.
<Dreamer3> mojo_: hey, our customers have no choice... deal with bugs and security glitches and get no work done or sell your soul to MS
<ficusplanet> Ells, Yes.  There is no reason for totem not to be playing sound, though.  It should work fine with esd.
<pestil> Xenguy, IE even NOW is faster at loading pages than firefox. PROVED.
<cowbud> I remember when like IE 3.0 redirected you to microsoft.com when you put in www.netscape.com
<Xenguy> pestil: you windows weenies need to find yer own channel
<Dreamer3> cowbud: IE was cool before mozilla really hit the scene
<Xenguy> pestil: bullshit - you are on crack
<Ells> ficus, I will give it a shot
<pestil> Amaranth, WMP is BLOATED
<cowbud> GALEON owns ALL
<Dreamer3> pestil: i'd way depends on the page :)
<cowbud> NEW tOpIc
<Xenguy> cowbud: ;-)
<randabis> Galeon RAWKS MY SOX
<cowbud> hell yah
<syn-ack> Glaleon is crap.
<Amaranth> pestil: Ignore Xenguy, he is blinded by his faith.
* Dreamer3 laughs
<randabis> I like galeon better than firefox :p
<cowbud> I keep trying to switch from galeon but nothing compares
<syn-ack> Galeon, that is
* Dreamer3 doesn't push windows and doesn't use it but won't see it maligned more than is realistic :)
<cowbud> epiphany comes close but not close enough
<Xenguy> Amaranth: you don't know what you are talking about - and it's got nothing to do with faith, dumbass
<mojo_> Dreamer3:: I am an Isaac Azimov fan and so I refused to pay for IRobot at theater.  I mean, they took out the WHOLE IDEA in the storyline!  GRRRRR!!!!  Azimov is rollin like beethovin down in his grave
<pestil> Xenguy, the fact that I can think for myself and don't bash microsoft for showing up in a sentence doesn't make me a windows weenie
<cowbud> firefox is slow compared to gtk gecko browsers
<Dreamer3> as long as we can get our clients away from IE and Outlook Express I'm happy
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: go away
<Xenguy> pestil: give me a break
<Amaranth> Xenguy: I'd say I know what I'm talking about. Do you poke and prod into IE and Gecko CSS and JS on a daily basis?
<Dreamer3> cowbud: such as?
<mojo_> Dreamer3:: But I will watch tha bastard movie on cable soon as it gets out of the pay per view and moves to hbo/cinemax/showtime
<Xenguy> Amaranth: no you don't - you just think you belong here
<pestil> Xenguy, please stop insulting people
<Ells> stil no sound from totem
<cowbud> dreamer: galeon epiphany...the interface is just slower
<Dreamer3> cowbud: what browsers?
<Xenguy> pestil: please stop insulting our intelligence
<Ells> and still no video in gmaplayer or xine
<Ells> cannot understand it
<Dreamer3> cowbud: hmmmm
<Amaranth> Xenguy: Where is 'here'?
<Ells> any ideas ficus
<cowbud> dreamer: trust me I tried to switch from galeon to firefox and I noticed a slow down..try it
<pestil> Xenguy, please start showing a sign of it by rationally arguing instead of just insulting
<snowblink> Mantle: /etc/network/interfaces should have a wireless_essid line
<Xenguy> Amaranth: you figure it out
<Dreamer3> cowbud: epiphany seems to load a LOAD slower here, perhaps because it needs so much gnome stuff
<cowbud> I am on a 2.0ghz so that might have an affect :)
<Xenguy> pestil: you insult us with every statement you make
<Amaranth> Xenguy: If you mean this channel I am an Ubuntu user so I think I belong here...
<cowbud> dreamer: I am speaking more from a galeon side but even epiphany seemed quicker
<Dreamer3> cowbud: i might, i've been using firefox forever, same browser on multiple platforms is nice
<Xenguy> Amaranth: then act like it
<ficusplanet> Ells, I have to get going, but Xine should be the same as totem, seeing as totem-xine is based on it.  Make sure you're using totem-xine and not totem-gstreamer.
<Ells> okay
<cowbud> dreamer: I agree and I use firefox in windows (god forbid when I have to go there) but there are just a few things that haven't allowed me to switch..that being one
<pestil> Dreamer3, are you in ubuntu gnome?
<Amaranth> Xenguy: What is that supposed to mean? Ignoring facts and saying things are better just because they're open-source?
<randabis> no windows for me :)
<Dreamer3> pestil: no, xfce
<pestil> oh
<Xenguy> Amaranth: does IE run on Ubuntu - no.  Nuff said
<Dreamer3> pestil: i'd hope it loads faster from gnome :)
<pestil> I see I started a war by not bashing microsoft, sigh
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: sure it does :)
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: suuuure
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: it was just mentioned earlier
<syn-ack> Xenguy: sure it does and I can install it RIGHT NOW
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: you're on crack dude
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: i ran IE 6 on Gentoo for a year
<randabis> again, you can run IE with WINE...don't know why you would
<Xenguy> syn-ack: sure you can
<syn-ack> Would you like a screen shot?
<mojo_> Xenguy:: Hey, chill a little.  We're all friends here.  Try bein ZENguy... feel the openness of the knowledge flow, be one with the tao of open source.  follow not your heated emotions, but rest calm in the knowing of the one true way
* Dreamer3 high 5's syn-ack 
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: why in fucks name would you want to, for one thing
<Xenguy> ?
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: what OS?
<pestil> Dreamer3, interesting! was it stable? last time I tried that combination, IE kept locking under wine
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: for developing websites
<syn-ack> Dreamer3: Linux, of course.
<pestil> Dreamer3, but that was a long time ago
<Dreamer3> pestil: was stable for me
<Dreamer3> pestil: of course i didn't use if for browsing, onl ytesintg sites
<Amaranth> Xenguy: Some of us develop websites and need them to work in IE.
<kakalto> have the people @ wine made virii stable yet?
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: gentoo?
<Xenguy> mojo_: I don't see any reason I should be forced to put up with total ignorance and stupidity from these people - do you?
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: i didn't know there was a QUICK way to install it for other distros
<pestil> Xenguy, man, stop insulting around.
<Xenguy> Amaranth: who gives a shit about IE - it doesn't run on Ubuntu, so get on topice or leave
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: gentoo has a nice package to install and setup wine just right and give you an icon to launch IE :)
<Amaranth> Xenguy: I'm starting to get the feeling you have no idea what you're talking about...
<randabis> Xenguy, well, swearing profusely isn't helping matters any
<Xenguy> pestil: I already told you - you insult me every time you open your mouth almost
<pestil> Xenguy, if you wanna keep arguing, just keep saying that for you it works, or say something like that, but dont insult
<Xenguy> whatever
<Amaranth> Xenguy: You trolled us. We're on this topic because of that.
<syn-ack> Dreamer3: I run CrossOver Office. ;)
<Xenguy> Amaranth: you are the troll AFAI concerned
<Amaranth> Xenguy: You were just told IE works on Ubuntu, btw.
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: ah, then it's easy :)
<Xenguy> Amaranth: fuck IE
<mojo_> mojo_: that's not the point dude.  the hostile vibe comes from you.  pestil is warm n cozy with some microserf stuf, so be it.  he is also kind and helpful to people who have come by the forum.  That shows as much as the heat under your collar.  Hey, I'm a True Believer in FOSS, and run Linux exclusively here.  But others can have opinions, and you can disagree without so much venom man.  Really.
<HaloGray> well... the wireless seems to be peachy under hoary now :)
<syn-ack> Dreamer3: Hell, I have Quicken 2004 installed ATM
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: Microsoft Office runs on Linux too, ya know? ;-)
<Xenguy> Amaranth: it's a piece of shit browser
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: really, does it work wel?
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: M$ sucks
<matt_> Argh! I'm frustrated, I have a warty install, and the DEFAULT kernel was 2.6.8.1, I want to get vmware running, but unfortunately there is no header file to matchup with the default kernel, the latest header files they have are 2.6.7.. why is this?
<randabis> HaloGray, that's awesome
* Dreamer3 laughs at Xenguy 
<syn-ack> Dreamer3: The online shit doesnt. Everything else does though
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: for once i agree with you :)
<HaloGray> randabis: thanks... but now sound seems to be pooched :(
* Xenguy laughes back - you suck
<mojo_> LOL: I talk to myself!
<Amaranth> Xenguy: I'm tempted to point you to a certain penny arcade comic..
<randabis> HaloGray, make sure it isn't muted :p
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: are you 13?
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: go away - what are you even doing in this channel?
<HaloGray> randabis: the ubuntu sounds work, but flashplayer doesn't play anything, and xmms crashes when trying to play a song
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: go away
<HaloGray> randabis: it wasn't like that on warty....
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: i like the company, excluding one :)
<HaloGray> is there something I can do to reconfigure things?
<goldfish> I think Xenguy has a crush on Dreamer3.
<Xenguy> you guys don't know shit
* mojo_ fumbles toward that iggy button...
<randabis> HaloGray, make sure xmms is using the esound output plugin
<Dreamer3> rofl@ goldfish
<randabis> for flashplayer, I don't know
<Dreamer3> goldfish: perhaps
<HaloGray> is that new to hoary?
<randabis> I had problems with it too
<pestil> Amaranth, I have not seen that site in ages!! any particular comic page you mention?
<Xenguy> you're retards frankly
<syn-ack> ./ignore Xenguy ALL <= MUCH better.
<Dreamer3> goldfish: we'd never work out though
<Xenguy> syn-ack: sure
<randabis> HaloGray, no
<goldfish> haha
<Xenguy> hahahahaha
<Amaranth> pestil: The one where they make fun of people who say M$.
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: i did, but everyone kept talkign to him so i had to hear both sides :)
<Xenguy> Windows is *so* greeeeaaaat
<mojo_> Xenguy shows us all why free speech works... the fools make themselves known ;)
<Xenguy> woohoo
<Xenguy> I'm coooool
<pestil> Amaranth, as I told you earlier, that fanatism we are observing is the same one who gets people awfully motivated.
<randabis> just log the conversation, and report it to the appropriate channels
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hiho
<mojo_> hi diddly dee
<pestil> Amaranth, just like religion, where you can get people to kamikazee themselves for free!!! cool!
<syn-ack> You know what, I still run MS products and Im not affraid to admit it. /me points to his copy of W2KPRO
<Amaranth> pestil: Found it. :)
<Amaranth> Xenguy, pestil: http://www.penny-arcade.com/view.php3?date=2002-07-22&res=l
* pw has a boxed copy of XP Pro right here.
<randabis> I have a couple of oem copies of XP home...gathering dust...
<pestil> syn-ack, I agree Win2000 has yet to be topped by MS
* Dreamer3 went Windows clean maybe a year ago, but sitll uses it at work and hard to get clients to switch :)
<Xenguy> Amaranth: yer still a retard :P
<Dreamer3> pestil: oh yeah?
<syn-ack> pw: I have my recovery disks for my laptop too. thats XP PRO
<Dreamer3> pestil: i'd recommend anytone going to run windows run XP (if they don't mind the whole product activation thing)
<syn-ack> pestil: I think XP Pro is pretty.
<Amaranth> Xenguy: Quick question: Do you do any programming at all?
<Dreamer3> pestil: i actually liked it because now companies that stole before can start to understand real MS cost
<HaloGray> randabis: xmms was using oss... I put it on esound and away I go
<mojo_> LOL @ Amaranth's link... Penny Arcade is cool.
<HaloGray> randabis: I guess I'll try re-installing flash player
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: I'd recommend you die (what *are* you doing here anyway?)
<randabis> HaloGray, good :)... I wish I could help with flashplayer
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: i'm a linux user and soon to be ubuntu user :)
<Xenguy> Amaranth: what difference does that make?
<Amaranth> Xenguy: Whether or not you have any clue what you're talking about.
<pw> Mind you, all the computers in my house are currently running linux or UNIX.
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: we're just tring to decided where all that pent up anger comes from :)
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: you need to get with the program, and stop cheerleading for M$
* syn-ack is a long time Linux user as well as a long time Windows/DOS user/
<syn-ack> .
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: lol
<pw> Even SWMBO's laptop is an OS X box.
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: i'm not :)
<randabis> if one "must" run windows, I recommend XP for newer systems, Win2kPro for older ones (not bad for new ones either though)
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: you insult me with yer stupidity - that's where my anger comes from
<Xenguy> :P
* Dreamer3 wonders if Xenguy likes Apples :)
* syn-ack loves Apple.
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: well, you should get a grip on it or go to some anger management :)
<Xenguy> apples sucks
* pw loves Apple kit, too. And their software.
<Xenguy> :P
<syn-ack> I would blow a load to have a dual G5
<randabis> I'd love to have a powerbook
<pestil> pw: what non-linux non-BSD unix do you have in your house?
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: if stupid people make you anger one day you'll be in jail :) the world is full of stupider people than I :)
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: die
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: Xenguy is one of those GPL fanatics who probably doesn't contribute any code and hasn't even read the GPL.
<pw> pestil: Solaris
<randabis> dual g5 would r0x0r my b0x0rs too
<Xenguy> Amaranth: what do you know anyway
<Xenguy> Amaranth: Mr. Suppose this and that
<mojo_> randabis:: My brothers run Win2k at home as a desktop system...  pretty stable, runs all the games, more secure than any 9x and not as risky as XP.  All they see as a "loss" is the fisher-price interface, which they say is no loss.
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: how old are you?
<Amaranth> Xenguy: Know about what?
<Oscarian> hrm.  i just included the debian path in my sources.list .. i hope it doesn't break anything
<syn-ack> I ran FreeBSD once. Thought it was special oylimpics linux
<Amaranth> syn-ack: Good one. :)
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: none of yer fuckin business, dickhead
<randabis> mojo_, that's why I said (not bad for newer ones though)
<Dreamer3> mojo_: the "fisher price" interface is entirely optional, i usually disable it
<randabis> I perfer it over XP too...
<Dreamer3> mojo_: i recommend XP to home users because of the build in firewall
<pw> syn-ack: Ah, FreeBSD. It was like going back to linux circa 1996.
<Amaranth> syn-ack: Seriously though, DragonflyBSD might replace Linux for me once they get things moving.
<syn-ack> pw: more like 1992
<nightwolf> ya first thing i do with an xp box is turn off themes to get the 2k look back
<randabis> dragonflyBSD is interesting
<Xenguy> hah
<Dreamer3> nightwolf: *nods*
<pestil> syn-ack, "blow" a "load"?? I hadn't heard that phrase in ages. Ahhh I hope you're a girl or something, I can't get this images off my mind
<pw> syn-ack: It was so *slow*
<Dreamer3> nightwolf: and i turn off system restore and a tun of other crap
<syn-ack> pkg_install annoys the hell out of me.
<syn-ack> pestil: I am a male. I think....
<Amaranth> Xenguy: Have you ever used it?
<pestil> mojo_, if the teletubby thing is such a big thing, get windowblinds
<Xenguy> Amaranth: why would I?
<pw> When the payments are complete on my current computer, I'm going to transition to OS X full time
<mojo_> Dreamer3:: Oh. I'll probably never bother with XP though.  Been doing professional support for Windows and Microsoft products for 11 or 12 years.  Had my fill.  Am going back to school for some linux/unix parchments this fall and crossing over.
* Dreamer3 is 25, going on 26 and thinks Xenguy is acting awfully immature.
<Dreamer3> mojo_: *nods*
<goldfish> stylexp is better than windows blinds imo
<Dreamer3> mojo_: we don't work with any clients who'll run linux though :)
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: and I think you are a fucking idiot :P
<Xenguy> there - it's official
<Amaranth> goldfish: StyleXP is using the native Windows theme engine for it's stuff. Faster but less powerful.
<Dreamer3> Xenguy: you're not ignored for the evening :) have a great windows free life :)
<mojo_> pestil: the fisher-price thing is just an observation.  My brothers are just home users
<Dreamer3> mojo_: it's pretty, but slow
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: this *is* Ubuntu (not wind0ze), no?
<Dreamer3> mojo_: compared to non-theme
<syn-ack> When I run XP I run Classic mode.
<syn-ack> To hell with that fisher price crap.
<pestil> mojo_, yeah, I just know a few people that have use that as an excuse to go one way or the other. home users, yes we agree
* Dreamer3 wonders how much crossover office is these days
<Amaranth> Xenguy: Ask an Ubuntu question then. Otherwise unless an op asks us to change topics it's basically general chat.
<randabis> I do kinda agree that the windows bandwagoning is getting a little out of hand
<Xenguy> Amaranth: windows weenie chat - how wonderful
<_joey> how many prebuilt packages available on ubunut?
<mojo_> Also: if I get another tech job I prob will *have* to deal with windows world. Oh well... but I will not take another windows-only job. I want to have fun again. My job was burning me out on computers, which has been my love since I first saw one in 5th grade, back in '79
<pestil> goldfish, stylexp wont work with win2000 AFAIK
<pw> _joey: Lots
<Xenguy> Amaranth: I'm sure we all came here for that
<randabis> _joey, one sec, I'll give you a link
<Dreamer3> i switch my mom from 2000 to ubunut any day now :)
<_joey> how many is lots?
<goldfish> pestil: ah right, i run xp :/
<Amaranth> _joey: Well Debian has 13,000 and I'm willing to bet Ubuntu has a good portion of those...
<pw> _joey: sec
<randabis> complete list of ubuntu packages
<Dreamer3> as soon as i have a good CD
<randabis> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<mojo_> Since I've been running Linux these past 4-5 months, I really enjoy my computer a lot more.  I feel like it's a hobby agian.
<Amaranth> Xenguy: if you don't like it you are free to leave.
<_joey> why are telling me about debian?
<pw> Information about 16178 package(s) was updated. <-- that's what dselect update says on my hoary box with marillat, universe and multiverse enabled.
<Dreamer3> do packages in warty get upgraded, or are they static?
<pestil> mojo_, fortunately, this linux wave is prone to give you more options in that sense
<randabis> _joey, that isn't about debian
<Amaranth> _joey: Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<Xenguy> Amaranth: no, *you* are free to find a frickin wind0ze channel - get it?
<_joey> why are telling about debian?
<randabis> check my link
<randabis> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<pestil> Amaranth, 13K what?
<_joey> when I asked how many prebuilt packages avvailable on ubuntu
<Amaranth> Xenguy: You are the only one having problems with what we are talking about.
<Amaranth> pestil: Packages.
<pestil> oh
<Dreamer3> warty ~= debian stable, hoary ~= debian sid/experimental?
<Xenguy> Amaranth: yeah, I detest your windows cheerleading *on this channel*
<_joey> it seems like another distro that attracted a bunuch of clueless n00bs
<Dreamer3> they have sep repositories i assume?
<randabis> no
<Amaranth> Xenguy: I haven't done any.
<randabis> that's not correct
<randabis> warty != debian stable
<Xenguy> Amaranth: okkkkaaay
<randabis> it's closer to sarge
<Dreamer3> randabis: i mean concept wise, not age of software wise
<randabis> ah
<randabis> okay
<Amaranth> Xenguy: I said WMP10 was ok and that IE rendered pages faster than Firefox. The first one is an opinion and the second is fact.
<pestil> Amaranth, lol. "get it?" i love that phrase. like, "it's a joke", but if you dont understand it, i can explain
<Dreamer3> randabis: warty is supposed to be stable at all time?
<Dreamer3> :)
<Xenguy> Amaranth: nonsense
<randabis> for the most part it is...it's pretty stable for a first release
<randabis> in terms of packaging and system stability
<Xenguy> Amaranth: tell me - what exactly *does* IE have to do with *anything* Ubuntu, heh?
<pw> IE doesn't draw things faster than Firefox, anyhoo.
<Dreamer3> randabis: do the packages get updates based on sarge or sid or something in warty, or is it esentially frozen period?
<randabis> it's frozen, only security updates are received
<pestil> Amaranth, you keep fighting that guy! hillarious
<Amaranth> Xenguy: It has nothing to do with it, I dropped it long ago. You are the one that keeps talking about it.
<Dreamer3> randabis: ok... apt-get upgrade should be as minimal as debian stable then?
<Amaranth> pestil: It's 2:30AM and I'm bored. This is almost fun.
<pestil> Amaranth, I admire your calmness though
<AndyR> im using hoary here and firefox renders pages faster than w2k/ie6 on the same h/w
<Xenguy> Amaranth: then shut up with the IE crap, and get on topic OK?
<Amaranth> Xenguy: Are you an op? If not, you can stop telling people what to do.
<randabis> Dreamer3, for the most part, I believe a lot of packages have received security updates since the final warty release
<goldfish> Xenguy: Do you get bullied irl ?
<randabis> he's no op...no green dot :p
<Dreamer3> randabis: ah
<Xenguy> Amaranth: why don't *you* stop telling people what to do then?
<pestil> randabis, "for the most part". Any personal specific experiences to tell, please? I'm curious
<Dreamer3> randabis: interesting
<Amaranth> Xenguy: I haven't told anyone to do anything.
<randabis> pestil, I can't remember, been running hoary too long
<Dreamer3> randabis: so i should expect a lot fo upgrade after the initial install?
<Xenguy> goldfish: you don't want to meet me IRL :-] 
<randabis> Dreamer3, yes, I think so
<goldfish> Of course not.
<Amaranth> goldfish: I think he is trying to threaten you. :P
<randabis> you can safely do the update during the install though
<Dreamer3> lol
<goldfish> rofl
<Xenguy> goldfish: I'd clean yer clock for one thing :P
<pestil> pw: IE does draw things faster, yes it does. There are a few independent examples showing this. OT, but yes
<goldfish> Threats over irc.
<randabis> it will ask you if you want to download packages from the internet
<Dreamer3> any way of installing ubunut from the ISO without a bootable CD? :)
<jesuel> oh my god
<jesuel> get a life xenguy
<goldfish> Xenguy: Cool.
<pw> pestil: whatever. Doesn't do it here, doesn't do it at work.
* mojo_ wishes he could roll a j out of some real kind bud and give i to Xenguy.  That dude needs some love or something to chill out on
<Xenguy> jesuel: die
<Dreamer3> randabis: so click no for a fast install and go back later
<randabis> yes
<Xenguy> mojo_: I wouldn't refuse :-)
<randabis> it takes a lot longer if you download packages during the install
<goldfish> Xenguy: I think you are a fudge packer.
* Amaranth falls over laughing
<Xenguy> goldfish: I think you are a retard
<Dreamer3> randabis:  i still need a blank CD thoguh :(
<mojo_> Xenguy:: so long as it would help, man.... sheesh.
<Amaranth> goldfish: Direct, aren't we?
<syn-ack> Dreamer3: I need some pot.
<Xenguy> mojo_: heh
<jesuel> Guys, why dont you take this somewhere else. Doesnt Need to be here.
<goldfish> Xenguy: I am.
<Dreamer3> randabis: guess i want until tomorrow morning
<syn-ack> That would be nice.
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: sorry, none of that
<goldfish> Amaranth: heh, I tried to refrain from commenting.
<randabis> never received your ebay CD?
<apokryphos> Is anyone else getting a "Invocation of this Java Application has caused an InvocationTargetException" when trying to install Limewire? The error is apparently meant to occur when no X-session is running; but one certainly is.
<pestil> Xenguy, when you said we don't want to meet you IRL, I just pictured this Dennis Rodman photograph of him at his wedding
<Amaranth> goldfish: I've been trolled. :)
<Xenguy> pestil: whatever
<goldfish> hah
<Xenguy> pestil: it that short for pestilence BTW?
<Dreamer3> rofl
* goldfish books a flight to cali
<Dreamer3> are you all still talking to him?
<Amaranth> I'm just enjoying the show now. I'm sure others enjoy watching me too but oh well.
<randabis> yes, they just love feeding the trolls
<Amaranth> Slow night.
<randabis> I'm just watching with popcorn in hand
<jesuel> lol
<mojo_> LOL Hell, it's all just a big move, right Amaranth??
<Dreamer3> did everyone miss my good question :)
<jesuel> no popcorn here /sigh
<Dreamer3> is it possible to install ubunuto from the ISO image without any blank CDs :)
<mojo_> Dreamer3:: Sorry...
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: download the latest wind0ze security update ;-)
<pw> dreamer: in VMWare, yes.
* Dreamer3 thinks he can never type the name right
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: I heard it was possible but it was a PITA.
<randabis> Dreamer3, theoretically you can
<AndyR> Dreamer3, you can get the files from iso using isobuster on dose then do netinstall i think
<Dreamer3> randabis: with success? :)
<randabis> anyway, brb
<syn-ack> I kick Dreamer3 you can mount -t iso9660 loop it
<randabis> Dreamer3, probably in VMWare
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: i know
<Amaranth> syn-ack: Sure, on one computer. How does he get that to the other one?
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: but didn't know if i can just run ./ubuntu_install after it's mounted from an alreayd running distro :)
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: not that familiar with debian installer :)
<Amaranth> If you're on a network there is a way to do it but it was a bit complicated.
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: Well, it is possible to bootstrap in a chroot if you really know what you're doing.
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: net boot, yeah sounds complicated :)
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: i've done it before with debian sarge :)
<jesuel> bootstrap in a chroot is fun ;p
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: i upgraded from gentoo to sarge in place while running ;-)
<syn-ack> Ive installed via chroot. its no biggie.
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: Yeah, just follow those instructions with a bit of common sense for Ubuntu things and you'll be good.
<pestil> Dreamer3, with 2 cd drives?
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: but i don't want to miss all the good boot-up stuff :)
<Dreamer3> pestil: huh?
<Amaranth> I tried helping a newb bootstrap in a chroot once, I stopped suggesting it after that.
<pestil> Dreamer3, sorry, nevermind
<Amaranth> Xenguy: Btw, does this make you happier? :)
<Dreamer3> pestil: i used debootstrap from debian under gentoo... to a chroot... to set it all up... when i rebooted the box was sarge
<Xenguy> Amaranth: be quiet
<Dreamer3> lol
<goldfish> aaaaw
* mojo_ rolls eyes ;)
<goldfish> Let's talk about IE again, just for Xenguy.
<Amaranth> Xenguy: So first you want me to talk about Ubuntu. I do that and probably confuse the hell out of you so now you want me to stop talking completely?
<pestil> Amaranth, just until now did I go to check out the penny comic. nice :)
* Dreamer3 kinda wondering if there is an easy way to jump into the debian installer directly after boot :)
<mojo_> LOL
<Dreamer3> you'd think you could do that
<HaloGray> randabis: a re-intall of flashplayer proved fruitless.... still no sound :(
<Xenguy> goldfish: yer a windows weene (WW)
<Dreamer3> HaloGray: are you running arts or esd?
<mojo_> haloGray  - you n me both.
<Amaranth> goldfish: SP2 IE isn't all that bad. :) It has a popup blocking and plugin uninstaller. (gets rid of nasty spyware)
<Xenguy> Amaranth: /ignore me -- please
<Dreamer3> HaloGray: my experience with flash was it wanted to use alsa all by itself
<HaloGray> Dreamer3: .... yes?
<goldfish> omfg
<Xenguy> Smith will suffice
<goldfish> Xenguy: Get that penis out of your rectum, then come back to your terminal.
<Xenguy> ;-)
<Dreamer3> lol@ goldfish
<Amaranth> goldfish: Don't have a heart attack. :)
<jesuel> lol goldfish
<pestil> Amaranth, it's interesting how many users come complaining because firefox won't show the formatting toolbar in their webmail, like IE correctly does
<Xenguy> goldfish: be quiet, retard
<jesuel> LOL
<jesuel> omfg, rofl
* Dreamer3 will ask again when he has iso in hand :)
<jesuel> goldfish, why dont you tell us how you really feel :)
<goldfish> lol
<Dreamer3> is most of the hardware detection done on initial install or after first boot?
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: Just do the chroot thing. :)
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: i'm not sure what to run on the CD once i'm chrooted :)
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: I think both, actually. :)
<Amaranth> It uses hotplug and udev to try to figure out what to load.
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: i want the full experience possible :)
<Dreamer3> 1.75 hours left
<Tac> anyone around tonight?"
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: After you boot up to your nice minimal ubuntu install run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Tac> ah yes
<GammaRay> Tac: no
<Dreamer3> Tac: yep
<goldfish> this morning
<goldfish> it's 9 am!
<Tac> whats the root password on ubuntu live
<Amaranth> I think Xenguy exploded from all the "M$" talk.
<pestil> The current image I have in my mind of Xenguy is of a non-bald Dennis Rodman creature in a wedding dress banging away at the keyboard
<Amaranth> Tac: There isn't one, afaik.
<anti_> goldfish, 10, even!
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: i'm still not sure what command i'm running to jumpstart the ubuntu install after i chroot and mount the CD :)
<goldfish> Amaranth: Maybe he is doing what I told him to do.
<Xenguy> Amaranth: I think you can't STFU
<mojo_> goldfish:: not here it isn't.  3am for me
<Xenguy> pestil: pestilence?
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: debootstrap?
<Tac> Amaranth, but theres a /home/root.......
<pestil> Xenguy, yeah, that's right
<Tac> i just want to be able to mount shit... and all the fun stuff
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: ok... that simple, eh
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: not sounded like much fun :)
<Xenguy> pestil: excellent
<Amaranth> Tac: Yeah, root with no password.
<Desplesda> hey there, i have a studioworks 55i monitor, and whenever i try and load up gdm the monitor shuts down - i've found and set the right hsync and vsync frequencies, what else can i change?
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: wait, that gonna bypass the whole debian installer, right?
<Tac> su  then just enter ?
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: You said you did this before.
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: yeah, with sarge :)
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: Both use d-i.
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: n/m guess that's the logical way
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: i never booted a sarge CD... didn't evne have one... it was all from the net :)
<Amaranth> And debootstrap and etc, etc, etc
* syn-ack runs Sarge on the server with the woody security updates repo/
<syn-ack> .
* Dreamer3 nods.
<mojo_> Desplesda:: in your /etc/X11/Xfree86.conf file comment out all but the lower/ lowest resolution settings.  GDM will try to run highest listed resolution by defalult, and it may be specc'd past your monitor's capabilities.
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: does ubuntu-desktop pull in all the desktop apps as well?
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: ie, the whole distribution?
<anti_> yes
<Desplesda> mojo_: i doubt it, i ran slackware 10 at 1024x768 before i moved to unbuntu
<mojo_> Desplesda:: If you can get running X/GDM in lower resolutions, you can then un-comment your way back up until you hit the failure again
<Dreamer3> well, that's one way of doing it :)
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: Yeah, after the initial base system install that gets run and installs the entire desktop.
<Desplesda> i'll give that a go - one moment, while i skip away next door
* syn-ack spins Eminem - Stan
<pestil> syn-ack: you made a comment like 4 screens ago. Was that a phrase out of your ass or is that thing easy to get? I honestly never met a person who does that stuff, but you make it sound easy
<Amaranth> ubuntu-desktop is the meta package that pulls everything in
<mojo_> Desplesda:: But what does your video card support?  Maybe it can go higher?  My Radeon 9800 is running at 1600x1200 right now.
<syn-ack> pestil: It is if you RTFM..... about the chroot, right?
<syn-ack> pestil: I used to run Gentoo man, how do you think its installed?
<mojo_> Desplesda:: Point is that X may be trying to run at the card's maximum listed res, and it *could* be the problem.  It is just an idea of something else to investigate.
<pestil> syn-ack, I meant pot. ;-D
<Amaranth> syn-ack: I thought sarge got security updates recently.
<syn-ack> Amaranth: I dont know, I sure it has.
<syn-ack> pestil: I used to be one of the biggest heshers you would have EVER seen
<syn-ack> Ive not smoked in over a year.
<Desplesda> mojo_:  i just set all bit depth resolutions to 640x480 - the monitor shut down anyway
<mojo_> syn-ack:: what's a shesher?
<pestil> I honestly can't picture it. Is that stuff so easy to get? you are in US? sounds funny
<mojo_> syn-ack:: what's a shesher?* hesher
<syn-ack> mojo_: pothead.
<syn-ack> pestil: Give me 5 mins
<pestil> lol
<mojo_> Desplesda:: well it was worth a try.  Does your monitor maybe go into sleep mode?  maybe something is amiss with the power management stuff?  *guessing here*
<Desplesda> it looks like sleep mode - the monitor's led turns from green to yellow, the crt shuts down
<viper12> just caught the last part of the video issues...what video card/monitor?
<syn-ack> pestil: I like 65 miles from Mexico
<syn-ack> live, that is
<Desplesda> but that could be the 'whoa! time out!' mode as well
<pestil> syn-ack, you go to mexico for that?!
<pestil> syn-ack: so what, you just walk into a shop? bs!
<syn-ack> fuck no, I smoke the shit from .ca. ;)
<Desplesda> hrmm.. this laptop has been running at 0% for way too long :P
<syn-ack> Im going to smoke a cigarette.
* Xenguy grins
<pestil> man, you're funny, I no longer believe you. Next thing you'll say is you get stuff on ebay
<pestil> syn-ack, you got me for a sec
<mojo_> syn-ack:: O, IC.  Hash. Hesher/Hash-er.  Right?  Mmm... nuthin wrong with pot IMHO so long as you know the diff between use and abuse.  Abuse in this case is when it's used for escapism from life's problems.  But, then, there are all sorts of *those* escapes, aren't there.  (.02 meter empty, steps off stump)
<syn-ack> pestil: I know the right people is all.
<Xenguy> mojo_: addictions come in different shapes and colours
<syn-ack> pestil: Which country are you from?
<pestil> everyone gets stuff on ebay nowadays. a soul was being sold the other day. and also ocean water just like the one titanic sunk in
* mojo_ suddenly jonseing, lol.
<Desplesda> i saw one guy selling an air guitar
<pestil> syn-ack, Mexico
<pestil> Desplesda, air guitar?!? ROFL
<Desplesda> the buyer got an official 'certificate of ownership'
<syn-ack> pestil: I just know the right people then.... thats all you need to know.
<mojo_> Desplesda:: Just curious, but is there anything of note in the /var/logs/Xfree89.0.log file???
<Desplesda> not really
<pestil> syn-ack, man how old are ya?
<mojo_> Desplesda:: Air-guitar on ebay, LOL!
<flodin> hm i seem to have found a repeatable bug in aptitude
<pestil> syn-ack, are you in college?
<Desplesda> the nvidia driver mumbles a few things about resolutions that it thinks the monitor can handle
<julio> Hello. Tried using Xane to scan with my HP-PSC1210, but instead it picks up my TV Card. Ideas?
<Desplesda> could it be overriding XFree86.cong?
<Amaranth> pestil: I could walk less than a mile and get it if I really wanted it.
<Desplesda> conf
<mojo_> Xenguy: so does enligtenment ;)
<pestil> Amaranth, whow. sheesh
<flodin> i go into the categorical browser, then "Programming and software development", then "Build tools and source management", and press / and enter "art", then it locks up
* Dreamer3 just atea  bowl of cheese and hotsauce, man am i hungry
<Amaranth> pestil: I'm 100mi north of Omaha, NE.
<Xenguy> mojo_: heheh
<HaloGray> Is there a way to make ubuntu/gnome to use the speakers/standard sound system for system beeps?
<julio> I'm in Los Angeles. WOOO! (not)
<jesuel> cheese and hotsauce?
<HaloGray> I mute the laptop in class... yet system beeps don't care
<Desplesda> that must be difficult to eat
<mojo_> Dreamer3:: That bowl o stuff was counterproductive then, huh?
<jesuel> eww
<pestil> Amaranth, that sounds like the most Suburban christian clean place on this earth
<anti_> HaloGray, you can switch beeping off. "xset -b"
<HaloGray> so in class, if I push the backspace key 1 too many times when typing in a terminal, I beep at people
<Desplesda> you can disable that in the kernel
<Dreamer3> mojo_: well, i could try cerial
<anti_> HaloGray, just "xset -b" in a terminal will switch that off for X.
<HaloGray> anti_: that worked great
<jesuel> im eating cerial now ;p
<HaloGray> thanks :)
<Desplesda> although you'll need to recompile
<jesuel> mmmm cerial
<anti_> welcome.
<Dreamer3> jesuel: what kind?
* mojo_ fights the spelling-correcting-nerd in his soul. Cerial.. lol
<jesuel> ummm, fruity pebbles or cookie crisp
<jesuel> havent poured it yet
<Amaranth> pestil: I'm willing to bet a third of the people in this city smoke pot.
<pestil> hey people its circa 3 ante meridian here, so I'm gonna hit someone's bossom. bye
<pestil> Amaranth, wtf? naah
<Amaranth> 3am?
<Amaranth> hey, you're in my timezone
<pestil> Amaranth, just a couple dekathousand miles away
<randabis-laptop> me too
<mojo_> pestil:: Amaranth::  mine too.
<randabis-laptop> hurray for CST
* mojo_ flashes gang signs, says "Cen-TRAAAALL"  (LOL)
<Amaranth> heh
<pestil> get some sleep! you people gotta go to church tomorrow
<jesuel> lol
<Amaranth> pfft
<syn-ack> Sun Feb  6 02:10:35 MST 2005
<jesuel> how about no
<syn-ack> he he he
<Dreamer3> pestil: not those who alreayd sold their souls on ebay
<pestil> I wonder why the linux+pot combo is not more popular in the mainstream...
<Desplesda> lol
<pestil> Dreamer3, LOL
<mojo_> heh every day is church in my life.  the sky is my cathederal. Besides, rome "moved" sabbath to sunday for their convenience, not the christian god's
<Amaranth> I didn't sell my soul, I sold my Junior Developer. :)
<Desplesda> woohoo
<Desplesda> my laptop battery just died
<Amaranth> heh
<Desplesda> now to recharge
* mojo_ checks self like tommy twist
<mojo_> oof!
<anti_> I'm trying to make an ubuntu live usb stick... I planned to take the cloop from the live CD, and set this up on the stick. do you think that may work?
<pestil> mojo_, How would you know? How do you know if maybe God really did prefer a sunday? heck, it even sounds sunnier
<mojo_> pestil: nmind me lol.
<julio> That's pure semantics, pestil.
<syn-ack> anti_: You have a 700+ Meg stick and a system which can boot from a USB drive?
<pestil> mojo_, However, I agree the better decision should've been making sabbath on mondays
<anti_> syn-ack, yes. 1G
<syn-ack> anti_: The system?
<anti_> syn-ack, and thinkpad r51
<mojo_> sunday -sun day.  monday - moon day.  saturday saturn day
<julio> I opt for the abolition of alienated labor.
<mojo_> monday works for me i guess.  i love to watch moon go thru phases
<syn-ack> anti_: Can it boot from USB?
<anti_> syn-ack, yes.
<pestil> wednesday wedding of Ned day?
<Dreamer3> anti_: is that stick USB 1 or 2?
<syn-ack> anti_: Then I dont see why you wouldnt be able to
<mojo_> wednesday woden's day thursday thor's day, methinks
<anti_> usb 2.0
<Dreamer3> anti_: have you tested that it can boot from that specific stick?
<mojo_> But I think thurs or Fri is for Jupiter, too
<anti_> Dreamer3, no. there's no bootable fs on it right now.
<syn-ack> /bin/sh: line 1: acpi: command not found
<syn-ack> thats right, nm
<pestil> still, I think free mondays would be better
<Dreamer3> anti_: not all sticks and usb boot mechanisms are created equal... i'd try a simple test before you get too fast
<Dreamer3> *fast=far
<mojo_> monday, monday, can't trust that day...
<anti_> Dreamer3, thanks. I will.
<Dreamer3> anti_: but provided that works, sounds doable
<Ells> can anyone help me a sound issue
<mojo_> Dreamer3:: BTW: What are some good mfg's of usb-stix?  Any known reputable hardware review sites look at 'em all?
<anti_> Dreamer3, just throwing lilo at it should do for the test, right?
<pestil> hey back again Ells
<Ells> I cant hear any sound while my dvd is playing
<Ells> what is up
* mojo_ wants a usb stick some time soon
<Ells> i upgraded to hoary
<pestil> syn-ack, Amaranth, Dreamer3, mojo_, I'm off for today. GRACIAS TOTALES.
<Ells> and now I cannot hear any sound when the dvd play
<Dreamer3> anti_: dunno, not played with them but i'd think getting a boot loaded on it would mean it works
<pestil> mi casa es su casa
<Ells> cool
<Dreamer3> mojo_: i dunno
<pestil> Xenguy: viva IE! viva Microsoft!
<Ells> I hear systems sounds
<mojo_> Dreamer3:: j/c
<pestil> bye
<Ells> any idea pestil
<anti_> Dreamer3, ok. thanks.
<Desplesda> hm
<Desplesda> second question
<Dreamer3> mojo_: don't use usb flash drives really... i mean i have a 256mb one, but really only use it on windows
<Desplesda> i plug in my usb stick, it doesn't appear as a mount point in /media
<felixdz> Problem with my girlfreinds usb stick...
<anti_> Desplesda, what filesystem is on it? does "dmesg" give clues?
<Desplesda> and it doesn't appear in fstab either
<Desplesda> dmesg says that the device is there and fine
<felixdz> Error while copying to /dev/sda The destination disk is read-only.
<Desplesda> i can mount it manually
<Ells> anyone have any ideas concerning my audio in dvd issue
<felixdz> Can anybody tell me how to fix this?
<randabis-laptop> felixdz, probably ntfs
<Desplesda> but i'm sick of doing that now that i'm used to hal in gnome 2.8
<Desplesda> it's vfat
<anti_> Desplesda, uh. no idea. works for me.
<Desplesda> :/
<jesuel> mmm cerial good, now i want meat though :(
<randabis-laptop> weird
<jesuel> mmm bacon sounds tasty
<Dreamer3> Desplesda: do other memory sticks work?
<randabis-laptop> bacon...heh
* syn-ack is running Gnome 2.9
<jesuel> yeah that or steak, or chicken
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: hmmm... your name references what machine your on?
<randabis-laptop> yes
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: any good?
<syn-ack> Dreamer3: I like it. Alot.
<mojo_> randabis:: did you ever say what that xmms skin was on your picture?
<Desplesda> hang on, let me dig out my card reader
<randabis-laptop> I'm laying on the couch chillin', probably gonna drift off to sleep eventually
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: kinda like you liked 2.8 a lot or a whole new love?
<felixdz> Just checked with qtparted...FAT 16
<randabis-laptop> mojo_, winamp5 skin...I think I got it from freshmeat
<mojo_> randabis-laptop:: oh, you can run wa5 skins in xmms???  Or is it xmms skin to look like winamp5?
<Ells> anybody have any idea about how I can fix my audio for my dvds that are playing
<randabis-laptop> it's an xmms skin to look like winamp5
<Ells> it is like my midi is not working right
<randabis-laptop> actually, I got it from gnome-look
* mojo_ knows xmms and winamp both derive from same root project
<randabis-laptop> I remember now
<mojo_> randabis-laptop::  thanks
<jesuel> do they mojo_?
<HaloGray> it seems that totem can't play shit...
<syn-ack> Dreamer3: I like it more.
<jesuel> shrug, i use mpg321
<jesuel> its functional :)
<HaloGray> is there a better video player or a way to make totem wrk better?
<Dreamer3> syn-ack: ok...
<felixdz> Would someone taking the usbstick out without unmounting it change the read-write mode?
<Desplesda> ok, i've removed the --drop-priviledges option from hal
<anti_> HaloGray, install some gstreamer plugins.
<Desplesda> i'll see how this goes
<mojo_> jesuel:: AMP became both XAmp and WinAmp.  WinAmp was based on Amp.  XAmp became XMMS.  Ever notice how frightenlingly similar xmms and winamp 2.x are?
<HaloGray> anything for xvid and so forth?
<jesuel> yeah ive noticed that
<syn-ack> mojo_: 3.0
<Desplesda> mojo_: i always thought that was because it was a deliberate clone
<jesuel> course i dont use xmms but, yeah it makes sense.
<mojo_> funny, shit is all i get totem to play.
<syn-ack> I think Justin helped out for that one.
<Ells> does anybody have any idead about my sound not playing with my dvds
<Dreamer3> mojo_: pick a different file
<Dreamer3> mojo_: lol
<felixdz> I used another usb stick in the computer and it worked fine. Isn't there some way of changing read-only to write?
<randabis-laptop> HaloGray, apt-get install totem-xine
<mojo_> Desplesda:: nope.  common roots.  For a time you could use the same skin pics between them, methinks
<Desplesda> you still can
<Desplesda> thats one of the features in their list
<Dreamer3> 1.25 hours
<mojo_> Dreamer3:: Let's not talk about scat now... EEEeeeeewwwwww!!!!!
<anti_> HaloGray, gstreamer ffmpeg plugin lets me play asf/wmv stuff with totem...
<randabis-laptop> it'd be a good idea to install w32codecs as well
<randabis-laptop> ffmpeg works too if you wanna go that route
<HaloGray> "Package totem-xine is not available"
<jesuel> ack almost spilled milk and cerial all over my laptop
<jesuel> *whew*
<steve> is this civilization clone good
<Dreamer3> what is the distributed download thing?
<randabis-laptop> HaloGray, check your repositories
<randabis-laptop> you need universe I think
<mojo_> Seriously, I have been having lots of problems with Totem and MPlayer.  Even tried Totem-Xine.  Neither was playing all it should, and when they did I rarely got sound. I installed VLC and have had some progress.  Earlier I uninstalled all the totem and mplayer stuff so I can re-do it all step by teeny step and try to get it right.
<randabis-laptop> Dreamer3, bittorrent?
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: yes, does it pad file when downloading?
<randabis-laptop> pad?
<Desplesda> okay,  removing --drop-priviledges didn't work
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: i switched from it to wget -c and wonder if i'm going to have to rsync this file after i've got it to fix "issues"
<mojo_> jesuel:: better your lap than kbd tho ;)
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: yeah, seemed the file was always bigger than the amount downloded
<Ells> does anyone have any idea why I cannot hear sound while my dvd is playing
<randabis-laptop> I noticed that too...
<jesuel> mojo, laptop, as in computer....
<Desplesda> Ells: what player are you using?
<steve> how do i burn synaptic package software
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: just wonder if there is going to be empty space in the middle..
<jesuel> not just my lap...
<Ells> gmplayer
<randabis-laptop> probably not
<Ells> it wont play sound for that or xmms
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: then i have to run rsync again it, which works well the last time i had an inconsistency
<mojo_> Ells... depends on what sound output path.  Mabye it's hogging /dev/dsp or something?  ESD is supposed to help.  There is also something called soundwrapper but it may depend on some kde stuff, I dunno.  soundwrapper helps with audio-hogging apps.
<Ells> any idea to correct this
<anti_> Ells, mplayer has an option "-ao"
<Ells> okay
<randabis-laptop> make sure your sound output plugins are set to esound
<anti_> Ells, you can get a list with "-ao help"
<randabis-laptop> or esd
<Ells> on gmplayer
<anti_> Ells, try some
<Ells> yeap
* Dreamer3 thanks the ibm god for hardware mixing on this thinkpad :)
<randabis-laptop> hehe
<mojo_> jesuel:: O, IC... WHEW is right! -)
<mojo_> =)
<cowbud> cake and sodomy?
<Dreamer3> i really should get some sleep
<Dreamer3> who's watching super bowl tomorrow?\
<Ells> anti, is it under the preferences in gmplayer
<jesuel> not me
<cowbud>  #@$#@ the superbowl
* Dreamer3 wonders if the ubunutu install process is easy to automate
<jesuel> i got a little race with my buddy down the street, we hitting the track tomorrow
<Dreamer3> with answer files and stuff?
<Ells> I wonder if it is a system wide sound thing. i can system sounds, just not from clips or audio files
<anti_> Ells, yeah. that or you use "mplayer -ao <stuff>" from the commandline for testing.
<Ells> cool
<jesuel> gonna give him a 2 second lead for dragging :)
<randabis-laptop> white trash get down on your knees
<randabis-laptop> :p
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: Why not just image all the drives you need to install it on?
* mojo_ isnt into the stuporbowl (no offence meant personally, Dreamer)
<cowbud> YAH
<randabis-laptop> superbowl...is that tomorrow/today?
<Ells> anti, that didnt work.
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: image as in?
<mojo_> randabis:: They call it SuperBowl Sunday every time,  he he
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: network or drive to drive?
<Ells> could there be a system wide thing that I could do
<randabis-laptop> mojo_, yeah, just wasn't sure if it was this particular sunday
<Dreamer3> that brings me to a good questoin... had anyone ever used *nix only tools to image and restore windows XP setups?
<mojo_> randabis-laptop:: Heck, I dunno. Ask Dreamer3.  I don't follow that schtuff... uninterested.  Get my adrenaline 1st-hand.
<anti_> Dreamer3, "dd" ;-)
<Dreamer3> anti_: yeah... kinda annoying for 40gig paritions :)
<anti_> hehe
<Dreamer3> anti_: we used norton ghost where i used to work, as it uynderstood ntfs and could do some logical stuff
<anti_> ok. combine it with ntfsresize
<Dreamer3> anti_: is that 100% solid?
<mojo_> Dreamer3:: I hear Knoppix STD is a kewel set of utilities.  Can be used for some Windows / NT fixing too.  (and hacking, for that matter)
<anti_> dreamer, naaah.
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: Get an actual tool to do this.
<anti_> Dreamer3, even.
<anti_> Dreamer3, worked for me, though.
<Amaranth> Hook the HD up to this thing and it reimages it in a couple minutes
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: is there a linux tool? :)
<Ells> anti it says dev/dsp busy
<Dreamer3> anti_: dd | bzip2 wouldn't be terrible...
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: It's an actual tool.
<Dreamer3> anti_: just a lot of wasted disk turning :)
<jesuel> mmm salad with chicken :)
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: As in hardware. :)
<jesuel> much better than cerial
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: that assumes you have all the HDs in a pile
<anti_> Ells, I guess you have a sound demon running. esd. perhaps.
<Dreamer3> anti_: but that breaks if the size of the drives change :)
<mojo_> jesuel:: chicken with noodles n alfredo sauce much better
<Ells> anti,what would be your idea of a fix
<mojo_> (imho)
<jesuel> yeah but i dont have that
<anti_> ells, "-ao esd"
<jesuel> i had salad stuff in the fridge
<jesuel> and chicken already grilled ;p
<Ells> I will try that
* Dreamer3 wonders the quickest way to deploy a debian based distro on 100 PCs in only a few horus
<Desplesda> Student Pasta Recipie: 1. Boil pasta. 2. Add tomato relish. 3. Stir. Serve.
<pw> dreamer: Norton Ghost
<Dreamer3> pw: i was thinking more along the lines of netboot :)
<Ells> sorry anti, is that the actual command
<mojo_> jesuel:: funny, i made a salad for dinner last night.  But I have chicken alfredo leftovers from night before that look to be my 4am snack here soon (he he)
<anti_> Ells, no, it is the mplayer switch...
<jesuel> cerial just didnt satisfy me
<Ells> again am sorry, but where should I put that ao esd
<Dreamer3> pw: turn it on, it gets a kernel and initial image over the network and then starts the preconfigured install ;-)
<Dreamer3> pw: assuming nics
<pw> ltsp?
<anti_> Ells, "mplayer -ao esd dvd://1" in a terminal.
<pw> Would that help?
<Dreamer3> pw: but that would slow the network terribly without multicast
<Ells> cool thanks
<pw> true
<mojo_> Ells, he is saying to run mplayer from a command line and put the -ao esd on it.  Like "gmplayer -ao esd"
<Dreamer3> pw: not if you want real clients and not terminal server clients :)
<anti_> Ells, or gmplayer -> settings -> soundsomething -> [x]  esdblah -> restart gmplayer :-)
<Dreamer3> i'm just thinking alound
<pw> that too, of courser
<pw> -r
<Dreamer3> i haven't seen 100 computers since i don't know when
<mojo_> ells/anti - sry... =)
<Ells> okay, yes
<felixdz> Got this when I closed qtparted: Fatal: Bad FAT: unterminated chain for \LEREN.NL\LEREN.NL\FW__TE~1.EML.  You sho uld run dosfsck or scandisk.
<felixdz> Whats that all about?
<Dreamer3> felixdz: doesn't sound good, i think somoene here said qtparted fried his stuff
<Dreamer3> flodin: i've never had problems with the command line version
<Ells> I have also got mplayer
<Ells> shouldnt be much different right
<ZorroBytes> Hi Everyone. I'm having real problems getting my soundcard (audigy2) to work in Hoary.
<bert_> Good morning folks
<anti_> Ells, gmplayer is just a graphical interface to mplayer.
<Desplesda> morning bert_
<anti_> Ells, they are the same thing, really.
<ZorroBytes> Anyone willing to walk me thru a few things to ensure that I'm not going insane?
<bert_> is there some equivalent for "google desktop search" or something like "spotlight", but something I can use in Gnome?
<Dreamer3> wow
<Desplesda> what exactly is the problem?
<Dreamer3> do a lot of the question seekers hang out here and in linuxhelp on another server?
<Desplesda> bert_: http://www.gnome.org/projects/beagle
<Dreamer3> interesting
<bert_> thanks
<Ells> you know, I bet my audio codecs are in a different place. I upgraded from Warty
<Dreamer3> bert_: locate
<Desplesda> lol
<Dreamer3> bert_: sorta ;-)
<Dreamer3> bert_: prolly not
<Desplesda> bert_: it's not done yet
<mojo_> dreamer: check out this link then...  http://krone.physik.unizh.ch/~stadel/zBox/
<Desplesda> bert_: and you need mono installed
<Ells> what ya think anti
<bert_> ok thanks for the info ;)
<Desplesda> bert_: but it's looking very promising
<Dreamer3> mojo_: ?
<Madeye> guys, any CVS client for linux? preferably GUI ?
<Desplesda> hrmm
<Desplesda> Madeye: you can use cvs from the command line
<mojo_> Oh, something popped to mind when you said you haven't seen 100 computers together
<Desplesda> Madeye: that's pretty easy
<Madeye> Desplesda, Yeah i know, I'm just checking if there is a gui
<Desplesda> Madeye: as far as gui goes, i know that cervisia in kde does it
<Madeye> Desplesda, I'm running gnome
<Dreamer3> mojo_: oh i have, it's just been a while, and photos don't count :)
<Desplesda> i know
<mojo_> lol
<Desplesda> you're running ubuntu :P
<anti_> Ells, I'd think mplayer finds it's codecs, even if upgraded.
<mojo_> photos don't count
<Madeye> Desplesda,  :D
<Madeye> Desplesda,  and I couldn't find any in gnomefiles.org
<Ells> well, I get system sounds, but nothing from the dvd
<Ells> I am trying to diagnose this,ya know what I mean
<Desplesda> Madeye: anything from google?
<mojo_> ZorroBytes: I have an Audigy2 ZS Platinum Pro.  Maybe I can help you with some things
<ZorroBytes> mojo - that's what I have.
<Madeye> Desplesda,  nah
<Desplesda> Madeye: i know that a couple of projects integrate cvs
<Desplesda> anjuta and screem
<Madeye> Desplesda,  I have screem installed, but aint login
<Desplesda> Madeye: then i don't know, sorry :(
<Madeye> Desplesda,  Thank you anyway :-)
<jintxo> hey guys, can you recommend a good comand line id3 tag reader/editor for setting tags on a bunch of files at once?
<randabis-laptop> I know there's a really good one... I can't remember the name offhand :/
<anti_> I'd like to know, too :-)
<anti_> I'd even take a gui one.
<jintxo> I apt-getted id3tool, but it won't dispaly thetags, I would like one to display them and then set them
<Madeye> then I have to try Anjuta
<anti_> jintxo,  I once tested a bunch - they all seemed to suck.
<jintxo> anti_, dang
<jintxo> :-)
<anti_> jintxo, so if you find a good one: let me know :-)
<Desplesda> well, i can't see anything that could fix this
<Desplesda> the monitor issue, i mean
<Desplesda> i may move back to slack 10 and keep ubuntu on my laptop
<anti_> Desplesda, I didn't follow, but did you try xorg? maybe throw in a hoary live CD?
<Desplesda> i haven't the bandwidth for a hoary livecd
<anti_> oh. i see.
<Desplesda> also, there's no network connection (internet or lan) that could let me download xorg anyway
<anti_> Desplesda, xorg comes with hoary. that was my idea...
<Desplesda> fair enough :)
<bert_> shit!
<Desplesda> what i'll do is move all of the downloaded packages to my laptop and then put slack on the desktop
<Desplesda> sorry, ubuntu, better luck next version
<Desplesda> :)
<bert_> i get this error when running ./configure for beagle
<bert_> checking for Mono.Data.SqliteClient.dll... configure: error: missing required mono DLL: Mono.Data.SqliteClient.d
<anti_> it hurts to see ubuntu lose :-)
<coobra> wee i hawe installed ubuntu to my laptop :)
<coobra> heh not hard :)) but nice :)
<Desplesda> rock on for having separate /home and / partitions
<Desplesda> can't do that with windows, can you
<Desplesda> well
<Desplesda> you could
<Desplesda> BUT THATS NOT THE POINT
<anti_> bert_, libmono-dev installed?
<anti_> Desplesda, hehe
<bert_> anti_, yes
<Desplesda> besides, the names of folders wouldn't be the same
<Desplesda> so hah!
<jintxo> anti_, I'm cheching out one called simply "id3" and it seems to do what I need with a little scripting/find'ing although it doesn'tseem to have any special features. enough for my purposes
<anti_> jintxo, thanks.
<bert_> oh
<bert_> i fixed it
<jintxo> as long as it takes "*" as an argument, it's good enouch for what I need, heh
<bert_> it also neede mono-utils
<Desplesda> *finger hovers over 'format partition /dev/hde2'*
<Desplesda> :``(
<anti_> :-(
<Desplesda> ah well
<Desplesda> i have much ubuntu-ey goodness in a little 2.5kg package
<jesuel> err rm -rf * /
<Desplesda> i need a real internet connection :(
<jesuel> lol ;p
<jesuel> how fast is your net connect?
<Desplesda> jesuel: i'm installing slack 10 over the old, non-working ubuntu install
<Desplesda> as fast as a speeding modem
<jesuel> you could, TRY a download of hoary
<jesuel> but it would take a while
<anti_> Desplesda, maybe someone could send a hoary live CD to you!
<anti_> :-)
<jesuel> yep
<anti_> Desplesda, where are you from?
<jesuel> ive done that a few times
<Desplesda> tasmania
<Desplesda> :P
<Desplesda> has shipit got hoary cds yet?
<anti_> Desplesda, don't think so.
<anti_> Desplesda, but if you beg them pitiful enough... who knows :-)
<Desplesda> well, if any non-stalker wants to send me a hoary cd, i'll give them my address :P
<bert_> damn
<anti_> hehe. stalking you in tasmania would be kind of hard from germany.
<Desplesda> lol
<bert_> anti_, now i get this one:
<bert_> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.2 mozilla-gtkmozembed) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<Desplesda> i ordered a bunch of warty cds a few days ago
<anti_> Desplesda, but it also would take a pretty long time getting the cd to you, i guess.
<Desplesda> true
<jesuel> yup
<Desplesda> unless you want to spend fantastic amounts of money
<jesuel> almost as long as a download
<anti_> hehe
<Desplesda> 'Postman! I need this CD delivered to Australia in 2 days! It's.. um.. livesaving.. medical data. Yeah.'
<jesuel> hah ;p
<anti_> :-)
<jesuel> that will be 1 MILLION dollars ;p
<anti_> Screensaving, even!
<Desplesda> 'Ubuntu? Oh, that's spanish for heart.'
<Desplesda> 'Heart transplant data. You know. Howtos and that.'
* anti_ smirks.
<Desplesda> i cant see it working
<Desplesda> how about you :P
<jesuel> nay
<anti_> weeell
<Desplesda> night all
<Desplesda> off to slackland i go :D
<Desplesda> thanks for all your help :)
<anti_> night, Desplesda :-)
<bert_> pff
<jesuel> mmm bed
<FAST> anyone know why samba cant handle shared folders from an external firewire hard drive>
<anti_> FAST, what filesystem? this works for a 160G ext3 external firewire partition here...
<SirFred> Good morning
<FAST> anti_, its a fat32 fs on the external
<anti_> FAST, ours mountable by nfs, smb.
<FAST> ?
<anti_> hm. I can't see, why that shouldn't work.
<anti_> FAST, exactly what's the problem?
<FAST> well, i have a share listed as     /media/sda1/folder   in the  smb.conf ; and test folder as  /tmp/test  , both with same settings otherwise
<FAST> the test folder is working fine, but the sda/folder isn't.  trying to access it, i get a login box for name/domain/pass
<FAST> and cant get past that
<larsrohdin> hi! my mozilla firefox, opens all new windows really small... how can i change that?
<anti_> FAST, hm.. the linux-side rights on the folder are ok?
<FAST> how do i find out?
<anti_> FAST, ls -ld  /media/sda1/folder
<anti_> compare that to ls -ld /tmp/test
<bert_> can someone help me? i'm trying to install beagle, and i'm getting this error when running ./configure: configure: error: Library requirements (gtk-sharp glade-sharp gecko-sharp = 0.6 gnome-sharp dbus-sharp = 0.23 gconf-sharp gmime-sharp) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<FAST> drwxr--r--
<FAST> drwxr--r--    2 ryan     ryan        32768 2005-01-31 12:53 /media/sda1/video/carnivale
<FAST> drwxr-xr-x    2 ryan     ryan         4096 2005-02-06 02:10 /tmp/test
<anti_> that may be it. "x" is "allow change into dir" for directories.
<FAST> how do i fix that?
<anti_> now. I don't know for the hotplug-fix... but as a hotfix:
<anti_> try to set the rights by hand.  "chmod a+x  /media/sda1/folder"
<anti_> restart samba, and see.
<_4strO> yop yop
<FAST> ok ill see if it works
<ZorroBytes> Hi, if I want to compile against the kernel (some drivers) what packages do I need to install?
<ZorroBytes> Using hoary.
<Mantle> ZorroBytes: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/compile-kernel-module is this what you are looking for?
<ZorroBytes> Mantle: wonderful. ta. I'll give that a shot.
<FAST> anti_, looks like chmod on the firewire folder didn't work,   ls -ld shows no change! yikes
<anti_> hm.
<ZorroBytes> Mantle: would that allow me to compile alsa 1.0.8, or will I need the kernel source as well?
<Mantle> ZorroBytes: sorry, i have no idea.. i don't really know what i'm doing either haha
<FAST> i just tried     sudo nautilus, right click properties of /media/sda1  to add the execute, but the checkboxes are forced to stay unchecked
<larsrohdin> im kinda new to fluxbox, but i want to add synaptic to my root menu... how should i write in the menu-file?
<coobra> im a new linux user if i want to hawe aterm installed on mu ubuntu what do i do :)
<Dreamer3> coobra: apt-get install aterm
<coobra> ohh
<Dreamer3> coobra: with sudu in front
<coobra> trying :)
<larsrohdin> sudo
<coobra> whats do stand for :)
<coobra> su is switching user
<larsrohdin> i don't know what it stands for but it gives you root access
* Dreamer3 about to find out if he hates bittorrent or not
<anti_> coobra, sudo switches the user (to root) for one command.
<Dreamer3> yep i do
<anti_> :-)
<Mantle> i am very close to getting my wlan0 working, except i can't figure out how to turn on the radio
<anti_> Dreamer3, whole bt protocol, or just the existing clients?
<larsrohdin> anyone here good at fluxbox menus?
<Mantle> if it works in knoppix is there any way i can figure out what it's doing there that it isn't doing in ubuntu?
<FAST> hmm
<FAST> Bear in mind, that fat32 filesystems do not support 'chmod' for file permissions in linux. File permissions are set the same for all files using the umask variable in the file located at "/etc/fstab" (The file system table for linux).
<Dreamer3> anti_: it left a large file in an inconsistent states so i couldn't just resume the transfer with wget -c
<anti_> FAST, hmm. but it has been mounted by pmount... so no fstab entry...
<FAST> yeah its already mounted and i can access it normally by this computer
<Dreamer3> anti_: now i have to rsync the ISO against a known good copy
<Dreamer3> i figured i wuold
<coobra> hmm
<anti_> Dreamer3, hmm. yeah. I ponder if you are expecting too much :-)
<Dreamer3> anti_: expecting things to just work
<Dreamer3> i would have used bt for the whole thing but the dumb bt server went down 55mb in
<anti_> Dreamer3, it is chunking the file for distributed downloads, afaik. there is no single server. just swarming clients.
<Dreamer3> and now debian rsync -z isn't comparible with redhat rsync -z?
<anti_> Dreamer3, so how should it be left in a consistent state, when you turn it off whilst downloading from a bunch of clients.well maybe it could be done...
<Dreamer3> anti_: i don't know i give up
<Ells> anyone have a clue, I have been working to get my audio to work with my dvds with no luck
<Dreamer3> anti_: i'm just tired of dial-up
<larsrohdin> how can i add synaptic to my menu in fluxbox?
<Ells> anti, when I do it acts like my esd or something is busy
<Dreamer3> thi si sjust too much
<altan> I sure love Firefox and how it's using 595MB of RAM for four tabs open with few images and none larger than 100x100
<Dreamer3> altan: i think it has to have memory leaks
<FAST> anti_, do you think i can make a symbolic link to the folder ?
<anti_> FAST, I think I would umount the partition, create a mountpoint (/mnt/something) and remount it by hand.
<Dreamer3> altan: it gets crazy on my system
<anti_> FAST, you could make a symlink, but that would not help you. as symlinks' filemodes are not looked at.
<Ells> anti, how could I have sound but no audio to for my dvds
<FAST> ok
<anti_> Ells, I have no more idea, sorry. I can't imagine why esd hangs...
<Ells> can it be reinstalled
<Ells> it worked in warty
<da_bon_bon> hi all.
<anti_> Ells, how did you install mplayer?
<Ells> can I unistall hoary
<FAST> it seems iam unable to unmount the drive         "device is busy"
<Ells> it was installed from the ubuntu website
<da_bon_bon> is it ok if i do a warty install and update to hoary, or is it better to get array4 ?
<Ells> totem also plays video with no sound
<anti_> FAST, "sudo lsof /media/sda1" shows the processes that are using the partition.
<Ells> can hoary be uninstalled anti
<da_bon_bon> Ells: u got the codecs right ?
<anti_> FAST, stop those processes, and it ain't busy anymore.
<Ells> I think so, how can I be sure
<FAST> "famd" is using it
<Ells> da bon bon how can I be sure
<anti_> Ells, "uninstalling hoary" is much more complicated than reinstalling warty from scratch. I don't think you want that :-)
<FAST> "famd (8)             - The File Alteration Monitor (FAM) daemon"
<anti_> FAST, kill that famd instance.
<flosch> hi
<Ells> okay, then I need to get this audio deal dealt with
<FAST> whats the command to kill it?
<FAST> sudo kill famd ?
<anti_> lsof gave you a process id.
<anti_> "kill <process id>"
<FAST> got it
<anti_> now umount
<Ells> da bon bon, how can I be certain abou the codecs. The player acts like esd is buy or something
<FAST> now do i make an entry in the fstab ?
<anti_> FAST, I'd first create the mountpoint, and try the mount by hand.
<anti_> FAST, "mkdir /mnt/fw; mount -t vfat -o  /mnt/fw /dev/sda1"
<anti_> FAST, then ls -ld /mnt/fw to see if the modes look better.
<sirukin> hmm
<FAST> anti_, im trying to 'sudo mount -t vfat -o /media/hermes /dev/sda1
<FAST> but not working for some reason; i did mkdir  /media/hermes
<FAST> sudo mount -t vfat -o /dev/sda1 /media/hermes
<FAST> Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<FAST>        mount -h                 : print this help
<anti_> FAST, I wouldnt create the mountpoint in /media...
<FAST> etc
<anti_> skip the -o, sorry.
<FAST> ok thats working, but  the directories aren't loaded as directories
<FAST> i see the directory names there, but they have gnome foot icons and i cant open the directories up
<johns_> you should use /mnt -t vfat -o umask=0 /dev/sda1 /media/hermes
<johns_> damn, sed s/\/mnt/mount/
<johns_> hello by the way
<johns_> new try: mount -t vfat -o umask=0 /dev/sda1 /media/hermes
<da_bon_bon> is there any speech recognition software for linux ?
<sirukin> to enable monitor mode with my orinoco pcmcia card
<sirukin> do I need to recompile the kernel?
<FAST> heyyyyyy it worked!
<sirukin> da_bon_bon, afaik, yes there is
<cowbud> anyone got a find command for if it is a directory run x command in that direcotry?
<da_bon_bon> sirukin: sphinx ?
<cowbud> sirukin: that depends on if you have the orinoco driver compiled as a module or not..
<GuestTemp> Hi all... i've upgraded to Hoary but now some parts of Gnome are not localized...
<GuestTemp> ...any hints?
<sirukin> this is a stock warty install
<FAST> finally!   the folder can now be seen through samba
<da_bon_bon> is it ok if i do a warty install and update to hoary, or is it better to get array4 ?
<FAST> thanks guys
<GuestTemp> sirukin, so i should re-install array 4 from scratch?
<sirukin> I tried applying the 2.6.x patch from kismet's download page it didn't work
<sirukin> :[
<anti_> FAST, you can now put a line in fstab to have your drive mounted at boot time.
<sirukin> hmm
<cowbud> sirukin: well was it a patch for the kernel you wer running? :)
<FAST> anti_, should the umask option have a value for it?
<cowbud> raghh how do you do a test with find to print only if it is a directory?!
<da_bon_bon> please tell me whether is it ok if i do a warty install and update to hoary, or is it better to get array4 ?
<FAST> for the winxp mountpoint,  umask is set to 0222?
<GuestTemp> da_bon_bon, i did so... till now, no problems except this annoying partial localization
<GuestTemp> (from warty to hoary)
<da_bon_bon> GuestTemp: did what ? upadted or arra4 ?
<da_bon_bon> ok..
<da_bon_bon> what partial localization ?
<GuestTemp> Some menu in Gnome are not localized...
<anti_> FAST, default should do.
<GuestTemp> ...well, if your language is english, you probably don't see the difference :D
<da_bon_bon> ok..
<da_bon_bon> GuestTemp: why, which language do u use ?
<Harold> just did a dist-upgrade to hoary and now the mounted media don't show in nautilus desktop, anyone have a fix for that? :)
<da_bon_bon> and is hoary faster ?
<GuestTemp> Italian
<GuestTemp> Faster? Mmmh... don't seem so...
<Dhashen> er - I have some questions if i may?
<da_bon_bon> then, whats the difference ?
<FAST> /dev/sda1	/media/hermes	vfat	defaults                           ?
<da_bon_bon> Dhashen: ask dont ask to ask
<GuestTemp> It uses more updated packages
<da_bon_bon> Castoro: nothing else ?
<Castoro> That's all
<Castoro> ("packages" meaning alsa the kernel, of course)
<da_bon_bon> du-uh! i will use the cds i get thro' shipit :D
<Harold> hmm and it still uses xfree it seems :/ will the final hoary use xorg and should I upgrade now already?
<Dhashen> heard alot about ubuntu and would like to try - am currently on yoper which has kde. just like to know what i should look out for when moving from kde to gnome
<sirukin> exit
<da_bon_bon> Dhashen: some vagueness
<Castoro> Harold, the main difference between Xfree and Xorg is the licence...
<website> Castoro, per ora..
<Castoro> ...gi...
<johns_> @FAST /dev/sda1 /media/hermes vfat defaults,umask=0 0 0 should work in fstab
<Harold> I thought Xorg where going in another direction dev wise other/newer features?
<da_bon_bon> Castoro: perfectly right.
<troll_god> problem with the depends on libacvodeccvs with/ mplayer-586 meta pkg
<Harold> nice totem doesn't give the blue screen on first video anymore
<troll_god> anyone cares enough to fill out a bug report more power to you
<FAST> got it
<da_bon_bon> troll_god: why cant u file one yourself /
<website> Castoro, e poi posso garantirti che il supporto ati radeon manca in xfree e in xorg gira che  una meraviglia (ho una ati radeon 9000 pro)
<troll_god> da_bon_bon: lazy etc
<da_bon_bon> :P
<troll_god> da_bon_bon: Also trying to figure out why the hell im getting random sounds
<troll_god> i think this box is compromised
<troll_god> well the box im working on
<Castoro> website, mi sembra che recentemente sia stato sistemato su Xfree (non sono sicuro)... comunque, il problema  risolto in parte, dato che il resto degli utenti Ati, con Xorg (per sfruttare le estensioni nuove) si attacca...
<ZorroBytes> Hey everyone! Got my Audigy2 to work in Ubuntu Hoary!
<website> Castoro, vengo dalla warty dove mettendo il driver ati su xfree mi ritornava schermo nero
<website> Castoro, ho dovuto usare i vesa
<Castoro> website, i driver ati inclusi nel kernel?
<website> Castoro, ho modificato il fie di configurazione di xfree con ati (l'ha fatto in automatico quando l'ho messa) ma xfree non partiva, ho dovuto riconfigurare il pacchetto mettendo i driver vesa per farlo partire
<website> *messo ubuntu
<nokia6000> is there a way to talk to a windows machine locally?
<Castoro> website, in teoria perch il supporto open-source si ferma alle 8500 (ultimo rilascio delle specifiche da parte di Ati)
<nokia6000> as in "talk xpuser@192.168.x.y"
<website> Castoro, ma con xorg le glx vanno e alla grande :-)
<Castoro> website, usando i driver proprietari dovrebbe andare (ora controllo sul sito)
<nokia6000> from *nix machine
<website> Castoro, lo so l'ho visto
<website> ma con Xorg non ho dovuto installare nessun pacchetto porprietario (ora sono su hoary)
<Phosphoros> Nokia, Like share files and such?
<website> Castoro, quindi sono a posto :-9
<website> :-)
<Castoro> :)
<Castoro> website, aspetta un secondo... ma hai anche l'accelerazione 3d ?
<Castoro> glxinfo | grep direct
<website> asp
<website> $ glxinfo | grep direct
<website> direct rendering: Yes
<website> :-) :-)
<dgr> hm, hi there
<Castoro> ...quindi a quanto pare il supporto open si  esteso un pochino.
<Castoro> Speriamo riescano a fare qualcosa anche per i modelli successivi...
<website> Castoro, io sono nel paradiso adesso :-)
<dgr> does anyone know how to keep ubuntu up-to-date without reinstalling every 6 months? maybe something like in debian. a simple apt-get dist-upgrade?
<johns_> yup
<johns_> apt-get update
<johns_> then apt-get upgrade
<dgr> yeah but I got the warty servers in my sources.list and so I can't upgrade to (e.g.) hoary without reinstalling
<Castoro> Vado... ciao!!
<johns_> Ah  I see
<johns_> change warty with hoary
<johns_> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dgr> uhm are you sure that doesn't break something?
<johns_> no
<dgr> mh
<johns_> <-- living on the edge
<johns_> ;)
<dgr> has anyone tried to change the servers to debian sid ones and do a dist-upgrade?
<johns_> on the other hand, on a debian box I use 'testing in my sources.list
<SirFred> My desktop files are not upgraded on Hoary.
<johns_> so when sid replaces sarge, my system should update
<SirFred> I have to type Ctrl+R on the desktop to keep them updated. And the gamin daemon seems to be running.
<dgr> johns_:yeah that's the case with debian
<johns_> I guess it should work on ubuntu also
<dgr> you guess, I hope ;)
<johns_> I'v addes some debian sources to my sources.list and nothing broke
<johns_> yet
<dgr> did you do a dist-upgrade since then?
<johns_> no. and they're non-free and contrib things. Not really usefull btw
<johns_> ubunta has everything also
<dgr> not _everything_ but pretty much, yes
<dgr> I'm only afraid my installation will break if I upgrade to hoary.
<dgr> means upgrading without cd
<dgr> I don't want to download and burn a cd image every six months :/
<johns_> I wouldn't fear a net upgrade more than a cd upgrade
<johns_> I've done an upgrade from woody to sarge and it didn't really break
<dgr> atm I'm using the warty-backports
<johns_> me too
<johns_> is hoary on the servers already? i can't seem to find it on the ubuntu website
<dgr> It's not final yet
<tremor> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/
<johns_> I mean an apt repository
<johns_> but it is. just found it :)
<dgr> hm, could you post the link?
<dgr> didn't search fot it yet, but I'm too lazy anways
<johns_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<dgr> +y
<larsrohdin> how can i upgrade to hoary?
<dgr> hey, nice question
<dgr> I'm trying to replace "warty" with "hoary" in my /etc/apt/sources.list, let's see what happens ;)
<larsrohdin> dgr, ?
<website> :-)
<johns_> me too
<dgr> If it breaks I'm going to re-install debian testing *g*
<website> drg: ubuntu /is/ a debian derivate
<dgr> website: I know.
<larsrohdin> website, how can i upgrade to hoary?
<no0tic> where can I report my experience with standby/resume & hibernate?
<dgr> but there's a difference between debian testing and ubuntu
<dgr> no0tic, what's your experience?
<website> larsrohdin, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<website> change all the "warty" with "hoary"
<larsrohdin> ok, and then sudo apt-get update and upgrade?
<website> dgr, yes i comes from 4 years of debian sid
<dgr> yep
<website> larsrohdin, yep
<no0tic> dgr: standby works, but on resume it hangs on a black screen (without backlight, I think also without screen at all)
<larsrohdin> ok, but nothing of my stuff will disappaer right?
<dgr> I'm currently upgrading, he needs to get 400 mb :/
<apokryphos> Hi everyone. Does anyone have any extra apt sources, other than the default ones that come with it [hoary] ?
<johns_> hm i just dit a sed s/warty/hoary/ -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<no0tic> dgr: hibernate works & resume from hibernate works halfly, I need to restart most services
<johns_> over 700 MB
<no0tic> dgr: alsa acpi-support
<dgr> hm
<no0tic> dgr: ehm s/alsa/also
<tremor> apokryphos: yes
<larsrohdin> website, it wont erase my files right?
<no0tic> dgr: I'm using hoary
<apokryphos> tremor: Care to share? :) Could use pastebin.com
<website> your file under /home not
<iapx8088> mmh
<iapx8088> hi website, are you familiar with the suspend nvidia hack?
<tremor> apokryphos: http://www.pastebin.com/238384
<larsrohdin> website, ok but what happens with fluxbox for example?
<dgr> larsrohdin: If it's included with hoary then It's going to be updated, otherwise it will stay as it is (IMHO)
<website> iapx8088, not
<iapx8088> thx
<website> larsrohdin, it will be upgraded to lastes relase
<website> it's all ok
<apokryphos> tremor: thanks :); I appreciate it
<website> larsrohdin, you will not lose anything
<iapx8088> anybody is familiar with the suspend nvidia hack? xinit /bin/false -- :1
<tremor> np
<larsrohdin> website, but it would look the same? i mean it took me all day yesterday to make it look like i want=)
<website> -__-
<dgr> larsrohdin: That data is saved in your /home
<larsrohdin> dgr, ok... but how long will it take? and what happens if my internet connection fails?
<dgr> larsrohdin: means: it keeps lookin' how you want it
<dgr> stop worrying
<larsrohdin> lol
<larsrohdin> ok, ill do it=)
<website> an upgrade is performed in 1 or 1,5 hours
<dgr> If your internet connection fails, then you reboot and try again. apt-get will use the alreay-downloaded files and continue the upgrade
<apokryphos> tremor: Arr, that's excellent. It fills in some dependencies that it didn't previously have. Cool.
<larsrohdin> website,dgr, ok thanks alot=)
<dgr> larsrohdin: doing our best *grin*
<larsrohdin> just change all words "warty" to hoary?
<dgr> exactly
<website> yes
<larsrohdin> ok
<website> larsrohdin, dgr said that 30 line before (about)
<larsrohdin> but what about this? deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] / unstable main restricted
<dgr> remove it
<larsrohdin> ok
<iapx8088> comment it
<website> ^__^
<Bloomy> hi
<dgr> hi there Bloomy
<larsrohdin> ok here we go=)
<dgr> This is the first time I'm in this channel and I like it already ;)
<larsrohdin> dgr, i ran update now and some lines said not found...
<dgr> larsrohdin: can you post one of these (ONE, please)
<larsrohdin>  http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<dgr> yeah that's the backports repository. You'll have to comment that line, too.
<larsrohdin> comment how?
<dgr> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dgr> you put a # in front of it
<larsrohdin> but i can do that in gedit right? nano looks scary=)
<dgr> of course, but nano is my editor of choice ;)
<MobyTurbo> larsrohdin, if you think nano is scary try vi. :)
<larsrohdin> MobyTurbo, lol
<dgr> MobyTurbo: Not only that vi(m) is scary, but also I can't seem to get it to do what I want
<dgr> nano is pretty easy to handle
<larsrohdin> ok, ill close down xchat to make it go faster... but if something happens ill be back for you dgr=)
<MobyTurbo> dgr, I don't have any problems with vi, but then again I started using Unix 13 years ago so it is familiar to me.
<dgr> larsrohdin: ok, see you
<dgr> *grin*
<larsrohdin> dgr, bye thanks alot
<no0tic> can I use vanilla kernel sources directly on ubuntu?
<dgr> MobyTurbo: I started using Linux (and so Unix) 2 weeks ago
<dgr> MobyTurbo: But I'm already quite familiar with it
<JJH^> hi
<apokryphos> is the mplayer from apt currently working for anyone?
<MobyTurbo> dgr, vim is actually less scary than some of them, the original vi I used in SysV if you weren't in insert modes made raw terminal control characters if you tried anything wrong.
<dgr> no0tic: There should be no reason why you couldn't, can anyone comment this?
<dgr> *grin* yeah, that's what I call user-friendlyness ;)
<JJH^> i installed ubuntu. when i log in it first says that Xserver cant be started, then when i log in and type startx it says could not load something for Glide: libglide2x.so
<MobyTurbo> make that if you *were* in insert mode, and did anything like backspaces or arrow keys.
<JJH^> whats the problem?
* MobyTurbo shudders
<no0tic> dgr: with some other distros I had some problems
<dgr> no0tic: Ok, then better wait for some _competent_ guy ;)
<dgr> maybe MobyTurbo? ;)
<dgr> I'm just here to entertain people by talking about editors and explaining 100 times how to upgrade to hoary ;)
<JJH^> i installed ubuntu. when i log in it first says that Xserver cant be started, then when i log in and type startx it says could not load something for Glide: libglide2x.so
<MobyTurbo> I'm bad to ask because I'm lagging like crazy, apt-get upgrade is tying up my dial-up bandwidth.
<apokryphos> upgrading via dial-up? Yeouch.
<dgr> Yikes, that's heavy
<MobyTurbo> apokryphos, the good thing about Ubuntu Warty is that its a fairly stable target, only a few packages get updated. Tracking Debian Sid is more difficult.
<flankk> hi. i am a bit confused about how ubuntu's package repos.. i understand ubuntu is built upon debian and uses apt.. but are all packages taken from a ubunto repo? or are they somehow mixed with the debian repos?
<dgr> flankk: Ubuntu has it's own repositories
<LinuxJones> flankk, Ubuntu has their own repository
<MobyTurbo> flankk, they use Ubuntu repos.
<dgr> lol
<MobyTurbo> lol
<apokryphos> flankk: Ubuntu has its own
<apokryphos> (ok, so I did it on purpose =))
<dgr> look how friendly we are: If there's is one question there are 3 answers ;)
<LinuxJones> JJH^, what vidoeo card do you have ?
<flankk> whoa!
<JJH^> its voodoo2 :D:
<flankk> people here are eager to help, i see. lol
<apokryphos> ;)
<LinuxJones> JJH^, yeah I kind of figured :P
<JJH^> what now?
<JJH^> will it work
<MobyTurbo> oops, control-w doesn't work like it used to. ;(
<LinuxJones> JJH^, I don't know if you can change the card type to vesa or do you have another video card you can put in ?
<dgr> hm, for me it does *g*
<JJH^> LinuxJones, no i dont have another one
* dgr has a 40% complete hoary :)
<JJH^> how do i change the type to vesa
<dgr> the driver?
<dgr> sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<LinuxJones> JJH^, in bash terminal type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver xfree86 , when it asks you for the card type select vesa
<MobyTurbo> JJH^, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<dgr> eeek
<JJH^> hmm.. i really did understand. what do i type?
<LinuxJones> JJH^, >> xserver-xfree86
<dgr> I don't like dpgk-reconfigure: It asks too many questions :/
<flankk> hmm. well, you've gotten my attention now. so ubuntu has its own repositories all the way, which are all more up-to-date than debian? that sounds too good to be true.. when it comes to desktop at least.
<dgr> flankk: They're less up-to-date
<MobyTurbo> dgr, just press return for anything you don't understand.
<dgr> MobyTurbo: I like replacing the video driver in the text file better ;)
<MobyTurbo> dgr, or use a command line flag to make it ask less questions, I forgot the syntax - should be on the manpage.
<JJH^> LinuxJones, so could you say what i have to write down there?
<MobyTurbo> dgr, yes, but once you do that further upgrades to X no longer manipulate the file.
<dgr> you have nothing to write down, JJH^
<flankk> dgr, ??? ubuntu is less up-to-date than debian packages??
<LinuxJones> JJH^, you mean you want to edit the file by hand ?
<JJH^> where do i go?
<MobyTurbo> dgr, unless you use md5sum as explained at the top of the file
<dgr> flankk: debian unstable is _really_, _really_ up-to-date. If you mean debian stable: Ubuntu is much more up2-date
<LinuxJones> JJH^, sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<MobyTurbo> flankk, Warty is less up to date, but is stable. Hoary is partially more up to date, xorg for example.
<JJH^> LinuxJones, do i type that?
<flankk> dgr, hmm. well the main reason i don't want to use debian on desktop (even with unstable) is because of no xorg, which i realize ubuntu has, but i want something up-to-date as well.
<LinuxJones> JJH^, go down to the video device settings change the driver from "glide" to "vesa" hit Ctrl + o, then enter to save the file Ctrl + x to exit
<dgr> flankk: Ubuntu gets released every six months.
<iapx8088> flankk, ubuntu hoary is da way
<MobyTurbo> flankk, there's always Hoary to satisfy your unstable preferences.
<MobyTurbo> personally I think Warty strikes a good ballence between bleeding-edge and obsolecense.
* ZorroBytes is using Hoary and apart from having to use alsa 1.0.8, it appears *relatively* stable.
<dgr> Hm, isn't Hoary the current stable release?
<LinuxJones> Hoary doesn't like my Nvidia card ;(
<JJH^> LinuxJones, how much memory do i put for the graphics card? (in KB)
<iapx8088> linux_jones?
* ZorroBytes has an nvidia card (Ultra GeForce 6800) and works okay.
<JJH^> i have 128mb of memory
<LinuxJones> JJH^, leave that blank
<JJH^> k
* iapx8088 has a fx5200 mobile, and works fine
* iapx8088 suspends also.
<MobyTurbo> I don't use Hoary also because I have dial-up. It's easier to just track security fixes and limited feature improvements rather than sail the bleeding-edge.
<dgr> say, has anyone the same problem as me: I'm loading pretty many mp3s in XMMS (from an NTFS device) and it hangs everytime
<LinuxJones> iapx8088, the nvidia binary, I have GF2MX and it refuses to work
<iapx8088> LinuxJones, did you recompilre/reinstall the kernel-module?
<LinuxJones> iapx8088, no I used the Ubuntu pre-compiled ones
<iapx8088> LinuxJones, and it's in sync with your kernel? I don't know, but that driver goes fine with my tnt2, I wonder how it won't go with a newer card.
<JJH^> it works
<JJH^> thanks
<LinuxJones> iapx8088, I messed around for a day with it and finally gave up and went back to Warty
<MobyTurbo> iapx8088, my TNT2 M64 has problems with the latest nvidia driver. Only the latest
<JJH^> bye
<iapx8088> MobyTurbo, mmh can I ask what kernel are you running?
<iapx8088> both of you
<dgr> hmmm... I hope I won't run into the same problems as LinuxJones
<MobyTurbo> iapx8088, it freezes on the spash screen.
<iapx8088> MobyTurbo, i had that problem.
<LinuxJones> dgr, It seems to only affect a few people I am wondering if it is because of the crappy AGP VIA chipset in my motherboard
<iapx8088> can't recall how i fixed it. Besides, it was a foult of mine, not nvidia's
<dgr> I have an VIA APG chipset, too :/
<iapx8088> besides, what kernel version are you running
* LinuxJones thinks that VIA is pure trash 
<iapx8088> LinuxJones, i have a kt600 and it's going.
<LinuxJones> iapx8088, mine is KT400 mmmm
<iapx8088> LinuxJones, were you running 2.6.10/
<LinuxJones> iapx8088, oh yes
<MobyTurbo> iapx8088, I'm still apt-get upgrading warty's security fixes, which include a new kernel, so I don't know yet if it will break. The latest nvidia driver did break other distros, including Debian Sid.
<dgr> I got a KT266a, pretty much older ;)
<iapx8088> LinuxJones, dunnu now if it's the problem, but I assume you know there was a patch to run the newest nvidia with older kernels.
<iapx8088> MobyTurbo, surely, they changed one thing to accomodate with 2.6.9>
<iapx8088> MobyTurbo, and sid doesn't have 2.6.10
<iapx8088> I can't recall what the change
* dgr ...63% Hoary...
<LinuxJones> iapx8088, I was running the 2.6.10 kernel.
<iapx8088> LinuxJones, so that wasn't the problem
<LinuxJones> iapx8088, I am assuming it is a nvidia driver problem, with 2.6.10
<MobyTurbo> iapx8088, I actually in sid was running the 2.4 kernel. They backported, in both 2.4 and 2.6, the changed ABI, and thus only run with the latest nvidia drivers, which is what sid supplies with apt-get.
<iapx8088> so, a big mess
<MobyTurbo> LinuxJones, not just 2.6.10, backported 2.6.10 features can break earlier kernels.
<MobyTurbo> actually, the problem is I think the nvidia driver.
<MobyTurbo> these features get backported quite frequently because it addresses a security problem.
<LinuxJones> MobyTurbo, it was coming up with an error about not reading hardware EDID or something, so I am fairly sure it's Nvidia's fault as well
<iapx8088> LinuxJones, did you try IGNOREEDID  1
<LinuxJones> iapx8088, no I didn't try that
<iapx8088> LinuxJones, what a pity, might apply
<LinuxJones> iapx8088, with my luck probably :)  I will just wait for next Nvidia release and hope it works for me :D
<iapx8088> :)
<MobyTurbo> I'm actually thinking of moving to ATI because of this if nvidia doesn't fix their drivers soon.
<MobyTurbo> my TNT2 is due for an upgrade anyway. :)
<ZorroBytes> ati drivers are much worst
<dgr> ok, see you guys
<ZorroBytes> they suck.
<ZorroBytes> take for example their support of mobile graphic chip sets. appalling!
<MobyTurbo> a sucky driver is better than no driver
<MobyTurbo> I am using a desktop
* ZorroBytes is using a desktop with a GeForce Ultra
<ZorroBytes> and nvidia, both in Suse and Ubuntu with great results.
<LinuxJones> MobyTurbo, more folks are having trouble with ATI than with Nvidia it seems
<ZorroBytes> Let me find you a link where some of the xorg maintainers talk about ATI.
<MobyTurbo> I thought nvidia was the best too, hopefully they won't daudle fixing this bug and I can get back to liking them.
<Derp> Hey.
* MobyTurbo wishes there were good open source video drivers for non-obsolete cards.
<Derp> Is there another good alternative for Winamp besides Xmms ?
<jdub> rhythmbox
<ZorroBytes> bash
<ZorroBytes> derp: bash
<jdub> if you're looking for something very winampy, beep
<MobyTurbo> Derp, beep-media-player
<ZorroBytes> derb: ogg123 or mpg123
<MobyTurbo> beep is kind of buggy though, I should warn you.
* ZorroBytes has mpg123 http://64.236.34.97:80/stream/1018 running at the moment in a shell
<ZorroBytes> fantastic stuff!
<MobyTurbo> ZorroBytes, if you want to use only command line tools, maybe you're playing with the wrong distro. ;-)
<Derp> I mean, with a really slick interface ? Heh. I am trying to make the switch from Windows XP Pro to Ubuntu, only I can't give up Winamp. I really need a decent mediaplayer, with the same slick interface and options.
<Derp> :P
<Derp> Or equal.
<ZorroBytes> Moby: tee hee
<Derp> Isn't there a Winamp port ?
<no0tic> Derp: Xmms
<Derp> Hmm'kay.
<MobyTurbo> Derp, beep seems to have the best interface, give it a whirl.
<MobyTurbo> though I prefer xmms 'cause its less buggy.
<larsrohdin> website, im done upgrading... how can i see what version imusing?
<Derp> I'll try, in the meantime I still have to find out how to install a program without the packetthing tool.
<Derp> Via terminal*
<Derp> And how to unpack a tar.gz .
<csturm> hey, why are there no python2.4 bindings for clearsilver?
<MobyTurbo> Derp, synaptic
<LinuxJones> Derp, you downloaded a .deb package and want to install it ?
<Derp> Yes.
<LinuxJones> dpkg -i package.deb
<MobyTurbo> Derp, tar zxvf foo.tar.gz
<Derp> Okey, thanks.
<LinuxJones> Derp, but that won't resolve dependencies if there are any
<larsrohdin> how can i check which ubuntu-version im using?
<csturm> linuxjones: but it will complain when there are missing dependencies, and when you apt-get update later it will install them
<LinuxJones> Derp, what are you installing anyways ?
<Derp> Well, I actually just wanted to update Mozilla Firefox from version 0.93 tot 1.0 .
<Derp> Via synaptic I got version 1.0 PR.
<csturm> derp: then dont install a deb. install a tar.gz into your home dir
<MobyTurbo> Derp, there are unofficial Ubuntu repositories that carry 1.0
<Derp> Okay, how to do that ? I am the ubernoob in linux.
<csturm> derp: get the archive from mozilla.org, extract it to your homedir, start it
<Derp> Yes, but I told you before, I am a newbie in Linux. I am used to clickerdeclick Windows. Same goes for this whole new filetree thing. Windows has something similar, only I don't understand this yet.
<Derp> Tar.gz can just be opened, it has an build in application that supports uncompressing those kind of files ?
<chrissturm> yeah, fileroller can open it
<chrissturm> file-roller
<Derp> And is there something like explorer in Ubuntu ? :P
<Derp> Or do I have to use a sort of list command in the root ?
<Piero> query |Quad-_
<LinuxJones> Derp, it's called Nautilus
<chrissturm> derp: nautilus is the explorer
<jdub> Derp: click on something in the Computer menu
<Derp> Okay.
<MobyTurbo> Derp, add the repo listed here http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~ut8g/ and you can get firefox 1.0
<MobyTurbo> or ubuntu-bp.sf.net
<Derp> Okay, thanks.
<jdub> don't use backports
<chrissturm> yep
<jdub> they'll screw up your upgrade later
<chrissturm> derp: install the tar.gz into your home dir
<jdub> Derp: if you don't have a very specific reason why you need firefox 1.0, stick with the supported version
<MobyTurbo> got to reboot to try the new kernel
<Derp> Yes, I am a pain in the ass, I know :P. The reason I want to update it, is the ease of the type-in-window search function, including the highlighting.
<Derp> It does have it in 0.93, but not yet including the highlighting. And I am a configfreak, so I must have it.
<Derp> :P
<mojo_> Hi.  Not a problem but some strangeness... Anyone else on Hoary been dist-upgradin and found that the cursors in X.Org have reverted to defaults?  No more little spinny ubuntu wait pointer.  Is this just me or anyone else too?
<spacey> mojo_, i read some others having that problem. i have installed the gcursor package myself and selected another cursor. so maybe thats why I don't have the problem myself
<mojo_> gcursor package?  i'll check on that...
<audiblest> Can somebody point me to a utility so I can read my ext3 formatted partition from WinXP?
<spacey> mojo_, it creates a Cursor Selection option at Desktop>preferences
<mojo_> nice
<LinuxJones> audiblest, >> http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<audiblest> LinuxJones, beauty, thx
<mojo_> so where can i get other cursor themes to install?
<mojo_> hmm...it lets me pick them but they don't do anything.
<knewt> is it possible to manually mount my partition during install and bypass the partitioner stage?
<LinuxJones> knewt, what seems to be the problem ?
<tkz> Howdy... some DVD-problems on my laptop...
<tkz> Sometimes I get sound with totem, sometimes not. Xine usually has no sound but just now one mpeg clip had sound... what's up with my multimedia?
<tkz> Where do I go looking for the cause?
<LinuxJones> tkz, sounds like you need additional sound support
<dueyfinster> I am running Win WP SP2 and have a Dell Dimension 8300. I try to boot from the CD I burned when I downloaded Ubuntu, but my PC keeps skipping over it and loading Windows. I have changed the boot preference order so that my CD Drive is No.1, but it makes no difference. Any Ideas?
<dueyfinster>  Thanks!
<tkz> LinuxJones, hmm... games and gnome have sound working... it's just the movies and video clips that do not always work
<LinuxJones> tkz, >> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ look to addon applications
<chrissturm> tkz: its a codec problem
<martyr> dueyfinster: turn off any other boot devices so that your cdrom is the only one in queue
<dueyfinster> ok will try that thanks!
<chrissturm> tkz: check out vlc, its a really nice mediaplayer that can play all files that i know of
<LinuxJones> tkz, restricted formats like mpeg2 audio and mp3 aren't included in Unbuntu for legal reasons
<mojo_> tkz... go to Desktop, Preferences, Multimedia Systems Selector... try settings in there, see if it helps
<tkz> chrissturm, I tried to install that but some libraries that had to be downloaded from nerim-server were not downloading
<mojo_> chrissturm:: how about the windows media 9 format?
<chrissturm> tkz: i am not sure about that one.
<tkz> I have MP3 working and I can get DVD movies to play with sound but it usually takes 2 or 3 reboots before I get sound
<chrissturm> tkz: point me to a wm9 file and i try to open it :)
<bendebian> can i tell ubuntu to start in a certain udma-modus?
<bendebian> i am assuming that it uses an udma modus that is too fast for my old harddisk
<BockBilbo> hello
<LinuxJones> bendebian, how old is your hard drive ?
<bendebian> five years
<BockBilbo> whats the package for adding perl 5 support to apache2 ?
<chrissturm> linuxjones: you can use hdaparm to check what mode is used
<bendebian> LinuxJones: maybe six
<tkz> chrissturm, http://www.tonymontana.org/video2.mpeg this plays with xine and sound... then I have some mpegs on my harddrive that have sound when I play them with mplayer but with xine they do not have sound
<chrissturm> tkz: are you using warty or hoary?
<LinuxJones> bendebian, you checked hdparm settings ?
<iapx8088> mmh just wondering what is it this false start problem
<mojo_> okay i cant think of one off hand, but have had problems with them in totem and mplayer
<iapx8088> at resume from hibernation
<mojo_> tho i never used the win32codecs with mplayer
<bendebian> chrissturm: i cannot because after "ubuntu is starting" it says nine times "drive not ready for command"
<iapx8088> lets tri
<iapx8088> y
<bendebian> chrissturm: and some time after that it runs in a kernel panic
<LinuxJones> bendebian, you get a kernel panic after running hdparm ?
<mojo_> chrissturm:: ATM i uninstalled totem and mplayer 'cuz of my own audio problems and been using vlc myself.  u r right, it is very nice and supports more stuff than the others... but i have not tried it yet on wm9
<tkz> chrissturm, i have warty
<bendebian> LinuxJones: no, i wanna say that i cannot run hdparm because my ubuntu did not start in that machine
<mojo_> chrissturm:: but i only just now (hour ago) got my Audigy working again thanks to a #Ubuntu forum user (ZorroBytes) in a DLC chat
<dueyfinster> I tried booting with no other device except CD-Dirve, It didnt work
<LinuxJones> bendebian, you get a kernel panic when you try to boot ?
<iapx8088> back from hi
<iapx8088> ok
<iapx8088> I'm back from hibrnation
<LinuxJones> bendebian, did you compile your own kernel ?
<iapx8088> can you read ne
<martyr> dueyfinster: what did it complain about?
<bendebian> LinuxJones: no, it is warty-standard
<iapx8088> anyone can read me
<dueyfinster> No bootable media
<MobyTurbo> iapx8088, no, nobody can read you. ;)
<LinuxJones> bendebian, someone else had the same problem yesterday, What filesystem types did you use ?
<knewt> LinuxJones: i'm trying to install on a 32meg box. i've managed to create my partitions and activate the swap all from the commandline, but even with the swap activated the partitioner won't load, with the OOM appearing
<bendebian> LinuxJones: reiserFS
<iapx8088> MobyTurbo, marvellous. I have to fix this little problem and then i'm fine
<website> does anybody know how to tell to grep to print line conains "foo" and not "bar"?
<MobyTurbo> grep foo | grep -v bar
<website> MobyTurbo, thanks
<tkz> Is there any other place to get w32codecs besides nerim-server? That one always complains that I can't log in because only 2 connections per IP is allowed. I have tried for a month and it's always the same
<knewt> LinuxJones: with the old-style debian installer i could just mount my partitions under /target and the installer would proceed fine, but there's no /target in the filesystem with the new stuff, so i've idea how to do it manually
<MobyTurbo> website, there's probably a more elegant regular expression for it but that's what I do.
<LinuxJones> knewt, you passing the custom option after boot ?
<iapx8088> when I'm back off the hibarnation, i have to press ctrl alt del to terminate the fake server
<knewt> LinuxJones: custom-expert
<iapx8088> and then I'm fine and the 3d accelleration is fine
<iapx8088> I'd like to avoid to terminate the fake server
<jan__> hi guys
<MobyTurbo> I'm happy to report that after a Warty kernel upgrade my nvidia card is fine, unlike most other distros which use now a kernel requiring a broken video driver...
<MobyTurbo> I hear the problem exists in Hoary tho.
<jan__> I just got ubuntu running
<jan__> my first chat on linux
<iapx8088> MobyTurbo, also mine, suspends and hibernates fine
<MobyTurbo> jan__, congradulations
<jan__> tks
<LinuxJones> jan__, welcome aboard :D
<jan__> just
<iapx8088> (exept for the fakeX server problem
<MobyTurbo> iapx8088, I don't know about suspending and hibernating, this is a desktop....
<jan__> only on ethernet, WLAN is not working
<tkz> jan__: wellcome to linux land :) I've got ubuntu running on 3 computers so far. Each with unique problems :)
<MobyTurbo> iapx8088, though I do have a suspend button on my keyboard.
<MobyTurbo> jan__, maybe you need ndiswrapper
<jan__> why?
<LinuxJones> jan__, what kind of wireless card do you have ?
<jan__> internal in laptop
<iapx8088> MobyTurbo, well this is a toshiba m30
<tkz> I'm chatting over wlan right now. For me, wlan "just works"
<jan__> cybermaxx/medion laptop
<iapx8088> jan__, centrino I suppose
<whaq_> while we're on the subject of notebooks... anyone know how to add them internal bluetooth modules?
<knewt> LinuxJones: any ideas?
<whaq_> what to buy, what interface they use?
<LinuxJones> knewt, sorry dude no :(
<jan__> wlan is made by intersil/prism
<jan__> i can activate eth0 in conf but extingwish right after
<LinuxJones> jan__, does lspci -v reveal a model number ?
<socketbind> howdy, for some strange reason i "lost" su-to-root in /usr/sbin, how do I restore it?
<jan__> gimme a hint how i can run lspci.
<brianb> Got a newbie question...  I can't play a DVD in Totem.  The symlink is there between /dev/hdc and /dev/dvd, but totem doesn't recognize a DVD when I insert one.
<socketbind> try ogle, brianb
<jan__> just got a gui
<socketbind> it's simple and nice
<socketbind> though ogle's gui is a little crude
<knewt> LinuxJones: oh well, i guess i'll just plop for woody. it's only for development purposes on this box anyway. once i've got things sorted out it's all going to be custom stuff with busybox et al on a spare 133meg drive i've got lying about
<LinuxJones> jan__, open a gnome-terminal
<jan__> how?
<socketbind> brainb: sudo apt-get install ogle
<socketbind> try if you want
<LinuxJones> knewt, sorry wish I could help :(
<brianb> Socketbind: Gotcha.  Will do.
<socketbind> it is a neat and fast dvd player with full menu support
<LinuxJones> jan__, Applications >> System Tools >> Terminal
<socketbind> but don't say if I didn't warned you it hasn't got a gui it is an other package :D
<jan__> mom be right back
<socketbind> howdy, for some strange reason i "lost" su-to-root in /usr/sbin, how do I restore it?
<iapx8088> suspend
<tkz> brianb, try command "totem dvd://" when the dvd is mounted. I sometimes have the problem that sound does not play but sometimes it works fine
<iapx8088> let's ssee
<jan__> how do cut and paste in linux?
<socketbind> any idea? for some strange reason it isn't there
<jan__> i got notes on WLAN in lspci
<iapx8088> ok
<iapx8088> just fine
<tkz> jan__, ctrl+c and ctrl-v work most of the time
<socketbind> ctrl+c, ctrl+v but don't close the "children" application, if you want to copy from console use ctrl+shift+c
<iapx8088> may help someone
<socketbind> or install gnome clipboard daemon
<iapx8088> if you experience 3d accelleration problems after the resume/suspend, put this at the end of the resume script
<iapx8088> http://www.stanford.edu/~sanjiv/thinkpad/fakeX
<jan__> quote
<iapx8088> ?
<jan__> paste not working
<jan__> will type it all
<iapx8088> I should addquote?
<iapx8088> !addquote
<tkz> how do you disable mouse movement from commanding firefox? I constantly get back to the previous page when moving mouse to the left
<iapx8088> tkz, disable shorcuts
<tkz> iapx8088, is that a setting in firefox ox in gnome?
<tkz> ox=or :)
<iapx8088> firefox
<form_> hi
<tkz> thanks
<jan__> Intersil corp; unknown device 3886 (rev 01); subsystem: 17cf:
<iapx8088> are you messing with a prism card?
<jan__> yep
<iapx8088> firmware update?
<iapx8088> what
<jan__> euh?
<jan__> fimware updtae? where?
<jan__> newby
<iapx8088> jan__, what are you trying to do
<jan__> using wlan iso ethernet
<iapx8088> I dont' understand
<jan__> just running ubuntu now for a few hours
<jan__> i got the 100mb ethernet card running
<jan__> internet also accessable
<jan__> and now on chat
<iapx8088> fine
<jan__> yeah tks
<iapx8088> are you enjoing it?
<jan__> so far
<jan__> now next
<jan__> i just have gui on line
<jan__> find out i have eth1 and eth0
<brianb> Did anyone find that the Warty Warthog install omits some important files?
<jan__> eth1 is running now with 100mb
<jan__> eth0 is not active
<jan__> when set active it goes off after a few seconds
<jan__> dont know why
<jan__> i have set IP-address and so on mamual
<jan__> it worked with eth1
<tkz> jan__, I had that problem. Turned out that after I corrected a typo on the network name, it started working
<jan__> i check again.
<jan__> tks
<tkz> iapx8088, do you remember where to turn off the shortcuts in firefox. Can't find it :(
<iapx8088> tkz, let me see
<tkz> thanks
<iapx8088> do you remember what was -ne in if/bash
<iapx8088> non equel?
<darksatanic> Numeric not equal.
<iapx8088> thanks
<darksatanic> See the man page for "test"
<vpalle> whats array 4  ?
<jdub> the latest test release of our development branch
<vpalle> ok, thx
<tkz> is thre another server from where I could get the w32codecs than nerim.net?
<jan__> doublechecked the SSID , still no wlan
<vpalle> strange naming scheme.. but what the h..
<jdub> vpalle: hint, the release codename is 'hoary hedgehog'
<chrissturm> vpalle: array is the codename for the hoary test cds. the other part of the name is a number that counts upwards :)
<vpalle> hh will be out around march right? cant wait.. :)
<chillywilly> cool, I just had my first automatic update happen
<chillywilly> that was pretty slick people
<chillywilly> just click on the little notification icon and bam there were updates
<chillywilly> clicked
<chillywilly> so is the new gnome (~2.10) going to not have the defualt desktop icons enabled? I turned them on in gconf but I was just wondering...
<jan__> q: I using terminal now, try to login with root: msg:"you must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh"
<jan__> what does that mean?
<topyli> chillywilly: i think the new gnome will respect your settings
<bob2> chillywilly: they were turned off in ubuntu gnome 2.8 anyway
<[PoVal] Dutchy> what ftp client would you guys suggest using on linux?
<chillywilly> I use ncftp and yafc (for ssh transfers mainly) both are command line apps ;P
<jan__> 
<zeedo> [PoVal] Dutchy: depends what youre doing, generally I use CLI prograqms but you could use nautilus
<vpalle> [PoVal] Dutchy, gftp
<jan__> No utmp entry.  You must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh"
<jan__> what does this means?
<LinuxJones> [PoVal] Dutchy, gftp is very good
<chillywilly> OOo 2 has the most but ugly fonts I have ever seen in my life
<bob2> jan__: how did you get that?
<chrissturm> how can i tell gnome-ftp to use passive mode?
<[PoVal] Dutchy> oh right ^^ i always forget to specify "with a gui" in my linux questions :) ill try gftp
<jan__> msg from terminal session
<chrissturm> i have some sites that work perfectly with gftp, but not with nautilus
<jan__> try to login as root
<bob2> jan__: well, by default, you can't login as root
<bob2> but that wouldn't give that error
<bob2> ask on the list, I guess
<jan__> ??
<jan__> can I change the default somehow?
<bob2> er, please read the FAQ
<jan__> where?
<bob2> but that doesn't explain the error
<iapx8088> bob2, the same bob2 I used to know on debian?
<bob2> jan__: read the channel topic
<bob2> iapx8088: yes
<chillywilly> hmmm, it's like OOo uses my gnome fonts, theme, and such but OOo 2 does not
<iapx8088> bob2, nice to see you here
<chillywilly> hence it looks like crap
<Lethorion> hi, I just dist-upgraded to haory, and now I can't seem to get X running.. it dosn't give any error messages it just dosn't start... but it seems like xfree86 is still there... can that be the problem?
* chillywilly <3s x.org
<Lethorion> it was hehe
<iapx8088> tell me a thing see this bash script
<iapx8088> http://rafb.net/paste/results/GSa5PC28.html
<iapx8088> how it can be that it keeps turning the lamp on and off
<iapx8088> to me it means the two outer ifs are both true
<iapx8088> but can't understand why
<Derp> How can I install audiosupport in Ubuntu ?
<Derp> + make decoders like MP3, 2, 1, Divx, ( Xvid ), Ogg work.
<martinal> Derp: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<iapx8088> bob2, any idea?
<Derp> The latest one.
<Derp> @ martinal .
<martinal> yes
<martinal> fully upgraded to latest packages?
<martinal> is this hoary or warty?
<Derp> Warty.
<martinal> well how the hell is that the 'latest one' then. jesus
<martinal> anyway
<Derp> Oh lol. I just downloaded the latest one, I thought. XD
<martinal> it should just work. there is a tickbox for it somewhere, look for hte option to 'start sound server'
<Derp> Btw, is there a tutorial available that explains this in full detail ?
<Derp> I do appreciate your help, but I am on a Windows system now..
<martinal> it's in preferences --> sound i believe
<martinal> it's very simple, you just need to check the box and it should all work. it also comes with ogg codecs, but u will need to install the mp3 and xvid/divx ones
<[m0rph] > hi, can someone help me with nautilus-cd-burner? It still doesn't work under hoary
<Slaven> I think I need to upgrade to xorg after all
<robodex> is there any way to upgrade to xorg without upgrading to hoary?
<Slaven> my question exactly.
<robodex> last time I upgraded to hoary it screwed my resolution up and I lost sound :S
<Slaven> I want to know the safest possible way upgrading to xorg. I wanna be able to go back and use xfree86 if xorg fails.
<jdub> robodex: no
<jdub> Slaven: xorg should not fail
<Slaven> Cedega is giving me segmentation faults on some games :(
<robodex> :S
<Slaven> jdub: I've heard many say it does. And it did for me on Gentoo.
<Mantle> alright i FINALLY got my wireless card working in ubuntu
<jdub> Slaven: gentoo is not an entirely useful benchmark.
<chillywilly> bah, my printer doesn't work...I print the job and it just sits there
<Slaven> ok, ok...
<Slaven> question: is xfree86 still available through the ubuntu repositories in hoary?
<chillywilly> oh, it's working
<chillywilly> yay
<Benjamin_L> where do i suggest translation improvements ? "verteilte ordner" for shared folders just doesn't sound right
<niptac> is anyone using jigdo to download hoary?
<da_bon_bon> so, anyone tried array4 ?
* ZorroBytes is using Array4
<Mantle> i'm using it
<martinal> what is the best new feautre of gnome 2.10?
<da_bon_bon> Mantle: ok, is it stable, smooth ?
<ZorroBytes> martinal: a new gnome-service "Make Me A Cup Of Tea Now."
<ZorroBytes> it's pretty nifty.
<Mantle> it's hard locked on me a few times
<Mantle> but sound works and so does wirless net
<Benjamin_L> i like hoary, if only fglrx drivers would work
<tremor> martinal: totem
<da_bon_bon> Mantle: would u say its worth downloading ?
<ZorroBytes> I would say it's worth a go
<Mantle> not unless something is terribly broken in warty
<ZorroBytes> But, as Mantle says, if you're happy with warty then wait until Hoary is final.
<tremor> Gnome 2.10 sneak peek --> http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-10/
* ZorroBytes trashed his suse 9.2 install the other day, so thought - why not try ubuntu. I'm a deb kid @ heart.
<Mantle> i'm liking this x-chat client more than mirc
<ZorroBytes> mantle: me too.
* ZorroBytes thinks VMware is just the bees knees.
<da_bon_bon> ZorroBytes: why not use bochs ?
<tremor> i gave ubuntu a try on my centrino notebook, never seen a smoother install
<Mantle> isn't bochs like super super slow?
<ZorroBytes> da_bon_bon: no reason, just that vmware seems to feel "better" at the moment.
<ZorroBytes> bochs is slow as well.
<Mantle> i'm really happy with the default setup of ubuntu too, got every program i need and none that i don't
<da_bon_bon> Mantle: it has any cd burning tool not that autilus.
<da_bon_bon> *nautilus
<da_bon_bon> Mantle: bochs is super slow, only if u dont configure it properly.
<Mantle> i dunno about cdburning at all, i barely do it in windows
<ZorroBytes> It was missing a few things for me on a default install, but adding universe to my sources.list helped.
<da_bon_bon> ZorroBytes: which cd burning prog. u use ?
<Mantle> in fact the only cds i've burned ever are 4 live cds in the last 2 days
<Benjamin_L> does anyone here know how i can get a "open terminal here" option to nautilus, i don't understnad nautilus scripts at the moment
<tremor> yeah, cd burning is still a problem in gnome, there are a lot of "almost there" apps
<tremor> but nothing like k3b
<da_bon_bon> Mantle: which ?
<da_bon_bon> tremor: even i love k3b
<Mantle> da_bon_bon, knoppix, beatrix, warty, hoary
<Mantle> i think i'll stick beatrix on my grandma's computer
<Mantle> ie my old P120
<ZorroBytes> benjamin: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<ZorroBytes> look a bit down the page.
<vortec> hi, is prism compiled into the ubuntu kernel?
<da_bon_bon> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IdeaPool shows two cd burning apps. hope they find place in warty.
<da_bon_bon> Mantle: and the nest is ?
<da_bon_bon> *best
<tremor> i refuse to install k3b :) i don't want any kde/qt stuff on my pc
<ZorroBytes> ben: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/Execute/terminal-here
<da_bon_bon> tremor: i like kde muccchh more than gnome
<xareum> I've installed mldonkey-server and sancho gui and when i run sancho, this says than can't conect to the core. What's happen? (sorry for my english)
<Mantle> da_bon_bon, so far i'm liking hoary best, simply because there are too many broken things in warty/beatrix
<Xappe> tremor, well, first I contaminaded with Valknut...and then...and then... ;)
<da_bon_bon> OMG! gnome-ppp is a direct kppp rip!
<Mantle> i think i just like gnome better than kde
<Mantle> knoppix is quite good in terms of everything functioning out of the box tho
* ZorroBytes is happy that there is so much choice for window managers.
<robodex> I haven't found too much wrong with warty except for some random crashes in GNOME
<robodex> but I'm using xfce now :P
<da_bon_bon> kde has so many great apps which gnome doesnt
<Xappe> what can the WM:s choose? :)
<robodex> the only think Linux doesn't have is native support for anything except ISOs :(
<robodex> (when it comes to cd images)
<da_bon_bon> fuck! gnomebaker is a k3b rip off! damn it, cant gnome guys /innovate/ for god sake ?
<ZorroBytes> da_bon_bon: calm down!
<Xappe> check out graveman
<robodex> oh no! GNOME people created a CD burning program! It must be a ripoff of k3b!
<robodex> they also used ICONS and WINDOWS! CURSE YOU, GNOME!
<ZorroBytes> oh my good! k3b exists! it must be a rip-off of NERO!
<sir_hellis> I get this massage when i try to run device manager "make sure that the hald service is running. How can check tah ?
<robodex> except nero's better because it supports more than one type of image file ;)
<ZorroBytes> robodex: tee hee
<robodex> but I can't get nero to run properly in wine :(
<Benjamin_L> ZorroBytes, i chmodded it with +x put it in ~/.gnome/nautilus-scripts and restarted nautilus, still don't see it, am I doing something wrong ?
<da_bon_bon> Xappe: link, please ?
<da_bon_bon> ZorroBytes: but i hope ubuntu has gnome-ppp and gnomebaker
<rajasun> hmmm all of us here speaks/types English and so we are but the copycats of others who have known the English langauge before us...funny logic eh? ;-)
* ZorroBytes doesn't speak English.
* da_bon_bon thinks rajasun wanted to cracks a joke, but didnt quite make anyone laugh.
<rajasun> ZorroBytes: msg sates type or/and speaks English...you type in English ;-)
<ZorroBytes> ben: <shrug>
<sir_hellis> Anybody know how to fix the hald service problem. i know it is running but the system tells me it's not
<ZorroBytes> ben: I'll have a shot. hang on.
<da_bon_bon> anyway, bye all, meet ya guys later.
<sir_hellis> Can anyone help me with the hald problem ?
<will> sir_hellis: what problem is that?
<deang> Woohoo!! Another Live CD Success!! P3/500, intel mobo.
<sir_hellis> i can not acsess device manager i keep getting the massege "make sure hald is running" but wen i restart  i can acsess devise manager but after 2-2 hours i get the massage again when i try to start device manager
<Frafraxy> hi
<Frafraxy> for install the ati driver with xorg?
<zenwhen> zuh
<ZorroBytes> ben
<ZorroBytes> you there/
<ZorroBytes> ?
<Benjamin_L> sure
<ZorroBytes> okay, figured it out.
<ZorroBytes> put the file in .gnome2
<ZorroBytes> nautilus-scripts
<ZorroBytes> then visit the directory in nautilus
<Benjamin_L> argg i used gnome ...
<Benjamin_L> stupid me ^^
<ZorroBytes> for it to know about it, then you can right click on a file and see the script.
<ZorroBytes> .
<sir_hellis> will, I get the massage when i try to acsess dvice manager "make sure that the hald is running" but usually when i reboot i can acsess device manager
<Mantle> ok this is dumb... i can't launch any apps through the application > system tools menu
<Benjamin_L> thx ZorroBytes
<Mantle> is there a GUI process manager?
<Mantle> or task manager
<Anubis> too many
<Mantle> i mean, is there a default one
<Mantle> what's it called
<Mantle> hmm... i can't ctrl-alt-f2 into a tty... no response...
<Mantle> i'm stuck in X.. yay
<ZorroBytes> there's always ctrl+alt+backspace
<Mantle> can i resume my session though?
<Mantle> or is that just an escape
<ZorroBytes> don't think so - it kills X completely.
<ZorroBytes> then gdm restarts and hay-presto! you're back
<Mantle> but all my work is lost?
<ZorroBytes> do you have another machine?
<Mantle> nope
<ZorroBytes> okay, let's see what we can do then.
<Mantle> it's no big deal, i have no real work to lose
<sir_hellis> how can i restart hald ?
<namaste> hi, when i try to modprobe ndiswrapper, i get the following error message: "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format". how can i fix that?
<sir_hellis> install linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386
<Frafraxy> excuseme
<Frafraxy> for install ati drivers on hoary
<Frafraxy> how i must to do?
<iapx8088> mmh
<iapx8088> maybe they are in linux-restricted.
<namaste> sir_hellis, guess i have to reboot now?
<Frafraxy> i try to install ati-driver but it need xfree
<sir_hellis> namaste: yes
<namaste> thanks
<Xappe> Frafraxy, xorg-driver-fglrx
<danilo> Frafraxy: install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Frafraxy> thanks
<sir_hellis> anyone know how to restart hal ?
<blah09> is there anyway to check wireless speed in linux?
<Frafraxy> then install the ati driver what i must to do?
<sir_hellis> blah09,  gkrellm
<Xappe> Frafraxy, then you can follow the ATI howto on the forum
<Frafraxy> thanks
<danilo> Frafraxy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Select the fglrx driver and leave everything else as it is.
<blah09> i need to apt-get that right
<Docta> Hey there, what package in the ubuntu universe/multiverse supplies the glut headers?
<sir_hellis> blah09, yeh
<WW> Hello world.
<blah09> is it just me or is wifi in linux slower?
<blah09> i normally can stream divx over the network
<sir_hellis> blah09, Are you using ndiswrapper ?
<WW> Apt experts: What command can I use to list the packages that I have installed from a specific repository?
<iapx8088> I wonder if any
<blah09> nope
<danilo> WW: which repository?
<blah09> ipw2100
<blah09> the ones that came with ubuntu anyway
<WW> danilo: warty-backports
<Frafraxy> what post exactly?
<danilo> WW: let me think...
<Frafraxy> for ati driver on hoary?
<namaste> sir_hellis, it doesn't work still
<Jack> little help if possible: i'm geting an error message with my ./configure for fontconfig: Cannot find usable expat library. This could mean that your version is too old. What am i missing?I already installed a new version of expat
<Xappe> Frafraxy, the warty guide should do just fine
<danilo> Frafraxy: did you select the 'fglrx' driver? If so, just restart X
<Frafraxy> i don't edit anything?
<sir_hellis> namaste, What do you mean ?
<danilo> WW: try with aptitude search '~i~Owarty-backports'
<Xappe> but he also needs to tweak his xorg.conf a bit more than just changing 'ati' to 'fglrx' I guess
<danilo> Frafraxy: the first (or second) screen lets you choose the video driver. Just change that and leave everything else as it is.
<blah09> sir_hellis, about gkrellm, can i have it dock to the side like a panel?
<danilo> Xappe: for me, it just works this way :-)
<Xappe> danilo, how about 'xv' and such?
<sir_hellis> blah09, yes
<namaste> sir_hellis, the modprobe ndiswrapper problem
<sir_hellis> namaste,  Fire Up synaptic or whatever you like to use and update your repository.Install the packages "ndiswrapper-utils" and "linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386"
<namaste> uh, it says invalid driver on ndiswrapper -l.
<WW> danilo: That didn't seem to work.  I have firefox installed from backports, but that command showed nothing.
<danilo> Xappe: I don't have it enabled because it's buggy
<Xappe> well, you need it for tvtime and MPlayer
<danilo> WW: hmm... just look at the aptitude README, section about searching
<Xappe> hmm, maybe not MPlayer
<Xappe> but tvtime
<danilo> Xappe: I use simple x11 for mplayer. When I tried to use xv (enabled it in the config), it was... er.. shaky
<WW> danilo: Thanks for the attempt.  I'll take a look at more aptitude options.  I also looked at apt-show-versions, and apt-cache, but I couldn't find quite what I wanted.
<Xappe> danilo, no problems with xv here
<Frafraxy> hi
<Frafraxy> i've installed ati driver for xorg
<Xappe> and tvtime won't run without it
<Frafraxy> but agp doesn't work
<danilo> WW: usually different repos have different Release files: the Origin tag (which *should* be there) is used to tell one from another
<danilo> Xappe: i'm glad for you, that xv works :)
<Xappe> danilo ;)
<danilo> Xappe: maybe I just have to retry with Xorg
<Xappe> you have to enable video overlay
<namaste> can anyone help me? i'm trying to install my wlan-card which i have to plug into my laptop. i guess the problems starts at linux not recognizing the card as the light "link" on it doesn't light
<danilo> Frafraxy: have u installed linux-restricted-modules ?
<danilo> Xappe: I'll try
<sir_hellis> namaste, sudo ndiswrapper -i DEVICEDRIVER.INF # this tells ndiswrapper whan proprietary windows driver files to use.
<sir_hellis> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper #this loads the driver into the running kernel.
<sir_hellis> sudo ndiswrapper -l #this tells ndiswrapper to tell you what you have running.
<namaste> yes i tried that
<Frafraxy> danilo, no, i've not installed it
<namaste> but when i do ndiswrapper -l it says "invalid driver"
<Xappe> Frafraxy, then you should
<namaste> sir_hellis, http://rafb.net/paste/results/JXyQaN95.html
<sir_hellis> namaste, you also have to copy over the .sys file in to the directory where the other windows driver files are
<namaste> oh, ok lemme try
<Duck_busy> jordi: here ?
<namaste> sir_hellis, "gplus   driver present, hardware present" :))
<sir_hellis> namaste, :) good
<Duck_busy> sjoerd: coin ?
<namaste> but still:
<namaste> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
<namaste> even tried ndiswrapper -m
<Hannes_> namaste: wrong ndiswrapper
<Duck_busy> anyone working at the python 2.4 transition ?
<Hannes_> try with the .10
<Hannes_> and not with .12
* robodex is away: I'm busy
* robodex is back (gone 00:00:03)
<Hannes_> if in warty
<HaloGray> I got the invalid format issue when using a driver from the wrong source
<namaste> Hannes_, which one should i use?
<Mantle> ZorroBytes: i had to hard reboot and then when i finally got back in i couln't get the wireless to work again =(
<suzan_> help! in my gnome-menu suddenly some startes dissapeared! if i open nautilus and type "applications:///" they are still there. what went wrong?
<Hannes_> namaste: in warty 0.10 and in hoary 0.12
<namaste> uff. i'm not really into apt-get, i have warty, how can i install version 0.10 ?
<namaste> i did a apt-get update && apt-get install ndiswrapper before though
<topyli> suzan_: right click on the panel, add Menu bar
<danilo> suzan_: have you just upgraded some packages?
<suzan_> yes
<suzan_> the security-patches
<sir_hellis> namaste, use the synaptic package mananger
<danilo> suzan_: well, log out and re-log in... the Gnome panel doesn't play well with upgrades
<suzan_> i've logged out and in and nothing changed
<suzan_> very strange
<topyli> suzan_: did you try to put the menu bar back there?
<suzan_> the menu bar ist still there, but some single starters dissapear. that one, i put manually in the menu.
<marcin_ant> danilo: better way is to kill gnome-panel and wait for respawn
<suzan_> in applications:/// they are still
<topyli> hmm.
<sir_hellis> suzan_, You could try temporarily getting a different window manager and using that in GNOME. (XFWM4 is a popular choice.)
<topyli> i don't think the window manager handles the gnome menu :)
<suzan_> i don't think either
<suzan_> in nautilus the startes are still there
<ZorroBytes> you know what's neat about gnome?
<ZorroBytes> Just a funky feature
<ZorroBytes> but if you have a window maximised and you click on the title bar and drag it down the window becomes unmaximised!!!
* ZorroBytes just wanted to share that with everyone.
<danilo> marcin_ant: I never bother... I laungh everything from a term if needed ;-)
<topyli> ZorroBytes: hey, that's very cool! i've never noticed :)
<marcin_ant> danilo: laungh?
<Jack> sorry, a question: how do I install a downloaded package with apt?
<suzan_> it's so strange because that happened so suddenly .. yesterday i think
<tux> lo
<topyli> ZorroBytes: here's another one: hold down shift while dragging from the menu bar. the window docks to window edges or nearest windows
<tux> getting an openssl error
<tux> i get this ..
<tux> checking for main in -lcrypto... no
<tux> configure: error: OpenSSL crypto library missing.
<suzan_> AND the thing is, i cannot edit any starters to the gnome men. i can only see them in applications:///
<tux> but i have openssl installed, anyone any recommendations ?
<housetier> Jack, if you downloaded the package and have the file on your filesystem you use "dpkg" not apt
<housetier> Jack, its just like resiak told you: "dpkg -i /path/to/the/package.deb"
<Jack> and the sys will detected when I try to install a program that depends on that package with apt?
<housetier> Jack, now tell us which problem you are trying to solve
<jaza> hi
<Jack> from the beginning: i'm trying to instal emelfm. Tnx to your help i've managed find the "apt-get install emelfm", but it needs libglib1.2, so i'm trying to dowload it and see what hapands
<housetier> Jack, apt-get install emelfm should download and install all necessary packages by itself. now, did you get an error message from apt-get?
<Benjamin_L> is there a way to go amd64 -> i386 without reinstalling ?
<Jack> yes
<jaza> i just changed my ubuntu login screen theme and it doesnt work, instead i have to startx in console to get into ubuntu and i cant find the ubuntu login screen thing that was in computer sys config or desk pref its gone how do i change to default login screen?
<Jack> the message: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Jack>   emelfm: Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not installable
<Jack>           Depends: libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.10-4) but it is not installable
<housetier> Jack, do you have warty or hoary?
<Jack> warty
<namaste> ok, i've installed ndiswrapper 0.10, but on modprobe ndiswrapper it hangs itself up
<namaste> even a kill -9 pid didn't help
<housetier> oh je... "not installable" haven't had that in a long time
<topyli> Jack: there's libglib1.2-1.2.10.9 and it's very much installable. do you have universe enabled?
<housetier> ah there we go
<topyli> Jack: oh, and it's in main, not universe
<Jack> sorry, lost me with the universe?
<topyli> Jack: never mind. it's in main
<topyli> Jack: universe=extra packages, unsupported
<Jack> nope
<AndyR> what about galaxy? :)
<topyli> AndyR: we do have multiverse :)
<Jack> basicly: it's not installable?
<topyli> Jack: dunno, but i for one have it installed right now
<namaste> ... anyone?
<Jack> that's good to hear :)
<Jack> well, i'll work on it a while longer before i give up. Tnx everyone in anycase :)
<topyli> i installed emelfm  for sports now, and it went without any problem
<Jack> i simply don't know
<topyli> did you do apt-get update?
<Jack> just a sec
<tja> why archive.ubuntu.com doesn't allow rsync-connections anymore?
<Jack> did it. Nothing changed
<Jack> i'm missing the libglib & libgtk
<MobyTurbo> Jack, maybe you should add universe and see what happens.
<topyli> Jack: theoretically, they might be uninstallable right now, but were ok when i installed them...
<MobyTurbo> hmm, they are in apt-cache here too.
<Jack> ok dudes, i'm off to work out your suggestions, i'll get back with the news (hopfuly good ones)
<I_Need_Help> mplayer is not installing
<housetier> Jack, have you tried to install liglib and libgtk by other means before?
<housetier> Jack, maybe via dpkg -i or so?
<Jack> nope
<Jack> will try anything at the moment
<topyli> I_Need_Help: yeah, marillat's repository seems to be broken. he follows debian so it was bound to happen
<housetier> Jack, was that the whole error message?
<Jack> yes
<sir_hellis> why can't linux show the JPG pictures why do the have to be JPEG, i have a 100 pic wich are in JPG formate. how can i see them
<Jack> i'll cpy/pst it again
<housetier> Jack, no!
<Jack> ok
<housetier> we all have it in our logs
<topyli> sir_hellis: "linux" doesn't care what the files are called
<iapx8088> in a samba mount, to have it writable to the user of the group disk, i have to set an umask
<tja> any archive managers around???
<iapx8088> ark, file roller?
<tja> no, I mean admins ;)
<AndyR> both ops in here are i think
<sir_hellis> how can i display my jpg images in gimp ?
<housetier> Jack, when you "apt-get install libglib1.2" whats the error message?
<tja> archive.ubuntu.com somehow doesn't allow rsync-connections anymore..
<housetier> don't forget the sudo
<tja> says max connections reached
<AndyR> busy then
<tja> hard to maintain a mirror
<topyli> sir_hellis: right click on them, choose open in application, enter "gimp" to the box
<sir_hellis> when i rename them to jpeg, yhen i canm display them with gimp but not JPG
<MobyTurbo> tja, there's probably your answer
<sladen> sir_hellis: Unix file names are case-sensitive
<tja> but it worked fine couple of days ago..
<Jack> didn't forget sudo, i'm ni the root accoutn. Just another error message for the  libglib1.2
<AndyR> tja, it too busy then i would say
<sladen> tja: I think archive.ubuntu only allows a /certian number/ of rsync connections
<sir_hellis> oh..does that mean i have to change all those JPG napes into JPEG ?
<tja> now regardless of the time it is full
<tja> sladen: yes, 15 connections
<housetier> Jack, yes error messages can be important as they sometimes tell us what's wrong
<MobyTurbo> sir_hellis, not with capitals, try lowers.
<Jack> ....
<Jack> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Jack> is only available from another source
<sir_hellis> i have over 600 images, is there another metode ?
<MobyTurbo> sir_hellis, although Linux doesn't always go by file name, when it does it usually prefers lower case.
<Jack> Package libglib1.2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<MobyTurbo> sir_hellis, convert them at the command line. "rename" can do it.
<marcin_ant>  /whois tja
<tux4> hi, all! please, can someone help me? i tried last three live cds and with none of them i could connect to internet... i have cable connection a it works on win with dhcp.. any thoughts?
<housetier> Jack, what does "apt-cache policy libglib1.2" show? if its longer you can use a paste bot so nothing gets lost
<tja> marcin_ant: nobody ;)
<marcin_ant> tja: sorry
<tja> heh
<marcin_ant> tja: just learning ;)
<FLeiXiuS> tux4: lmao
<Jack> libglib1.2:
<Jack>   Installed: (none)
<Jack>   Candidate: (none)
<Jack>   Version Table:
<sir_hellis> The filename "P1230483.JPG" indicates that this file is of type "JPG document". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "JPEG image". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system. WTF
<FLeiXiuS> i thought this channel wuld actually be pretty mature, guess not.
<sir_hellis> MobyTurbo, how can i rename the all in text command ?
<MobyTurbo> sir_hellis, man rename.
<housetier> Jack, could you send me your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Piero> query |QuaD-_
<Jack> housetier, are you getting anything?
<sir_hellis> MobyTurbo, i am new to linux could you give me the hole command. i have JPG wich i would like them to be jpeg.
<housetier> Jack, I am not, the connection cannot be established
<Jack> ?
<MobyTurbo> sir_hellis, read the rename manual as I mentioned, the command you need is right in there.
<housetier> Jack, try this paste bot here: http://rafb.net/paste/  (now you also know what a paste bot is)
<ZorroBytes> Hi again everyone. Does anyone know of a *simple* (as in I'm hair-brained) way of editing the menus /
<mindphasr> ZorroBytes: Hoary or Warty?
<iapx8088> there's a menu editor
<ZorroBytes> Hunting around for vfolders and .desktop-willy-nilly is not doing my mind any favours
<ZorroBytes> mindphasr: hoarrrrrrrrrry
<ZorroBytes> if there is a menu editor in warty, what's the package name and I'l apppppppppt-get it.
<mindphasr> ZorroBytes: There is no GUI menu editing for Gnome2.8. Youll have to wait till gnome includes one
<ZorroBytes> *aarrrrrrrrgh*
<ZorroBytes> #@~&!"*!"*!"^"
<Jack> done, dough i just saw my self ...
<mindphasr> ZorroBytes: You're using a development branch. There is in warty
<Docta> what ubuntu package supplies the libglut headers?
* ZorroBytes will wait...and wait...and wait...
<housetier> Jack, where is the url? :)
<mindphasr> Docta: libglut3-dev
<Jack> http://rafb.net/paste/results/rIfPU934.html
<Jack> sorry
<Docta> mindphasr, apparently that has no installation candidate
<mindphasr> Docta: You may have to add universide to repositories
<Docta> universide?
<mindphasr> universe
<Docta> I've got that  :(
<Docta> and multiverse
<housetier> Jack, uncomment those lines starting with deb and deb-src and you should be fine
<Jack> working ...
<mindphasr> Warty?
<Docta> mindphasr, yeah
<mindphasr> Docta: ahh, I have it in hoary
<mindphasr> Docta: apt-cache search libglut
<Docta> I used to have it in warty, but i've downgraded amd64 -> i386 and it no longer has it
<housetier> uncomment, save, apt-get update, apt-get install emelfm
<akurashy> where can i find eggdrop conf file? i installed it but i cant find it =/
<Jack> he's actully  doint something :)
<Timbo> so er, at the risk of FAQing.. all my gnome icons have been replaced by little notes, the cursors are the default X cursors
<Timbo> and my theme is the default gnome theme
<Timbo> after a dist-upgrade on hoary
<Timbo> what's up?
<Xappe> yepp, something happened with the gnome themes this friday
<Timbo> hmm
<Jack> it'll take time, but i figure i'm on the right road :)
<Timbo> i had the same thing happen on debian a while back, but i can't remember what fixed it
<Jack> tnx housetier
<darkx> i was so happy the dist upgrade to hoary fixed my gdm probs
<Timbo> i seem to remember it had something to do with mime types
<AndyR> not sure if im still here after update
<Xappe> Timbo, the problem came with an update, so hopefullt it'll be fixed soon
<Timbo> yeah
<housetier> Jack, you might want to check out synaptic soon, its a nice graphical package manager
<Timbo> synaptic has come on leaps and bounds since i last used it in debian
<Timbo> the user interface used to be very confusing
<Jack> found out about it while talking right now
<Jack> will check it out in detail
<Xappe> synaptic is the way to go for new users, and it beats the crap out of the rpm managers i've used
<Docta> mindphasr, er, sorry I was being retarded  :(
<iapx8088> scite is not opening a php file when I associate it throught the menu
<iapx8088> maybe I should add a %what
<iapx8088> scite %u
<iapx8088> scite %f
<iapx8088> what
<blah09> is ubuntu supposed to automount usb thumbdrives?
<iapx8088> yea
<blah09> hm, it doesnt for me for some reason
<blah09> maybe its due to those hotplug errors i get during startup
<iapx8088> ehci_hcd?
<iapx8088> shcp_hcd
<iapx8088> random_hw?
<blah09> how do i tell?
<blah09> i think e and s are mentioned in lsmod
<blah09> e and u
<iapx8088> maybe you are just reading those
<blah09> is there a way to playback the bootup messages?
<njan> blah09, dmesg
<njan> blah09, or dmesg |more :)
<blah09> are those all system logs?
<sir_hellis>  sudo mount -t vfat -o uid=jrennie /dev/sda1 /media/usb
<sir_hellis> If this doesn't work, try `sdb1' in place of `sda1'. Replace
<sir_hellis> `/media/usb' with whereever you want the device to be mounted.
<erik__> why does zsnes lag on a 450 Mhz @ Ubuntu??
<sir_hellis> Oh, and change 'jrennie' to your own user id...
<blah09> yeah that works, but it doesnt mount automagically =(
<sir_hellis> it does for me
<blah09> is there a script somewhere that i can edit so that it mounts the thing automatically?
<anguila> hi
<trace> Hello room
<trace> I have a ymf715 audio chip in my laptop and I can't get sound enabled under warty...can someone help me?
<iapx8088> it's kernel supported?
<trace> the spec say its sbpro compat
<iapx8088> trace, loading the sbpro compatibile module by modprobe says?
<trace> I'm a new how do I do that?
<anguila> I have two partition in my hd, in hda1 winxp and in hda2 ubuntu, i have grub configured correctly, i have tittle winxp, root hd(0,0), makeactive, chainloader +1, but when I reboot the system and grub it's loaded I choose winxp and the grub reply: root (hd0,0) file system type unknown, partition type 0x7 savedefaul makeactive chainloader +1, and doesn't load windows, any can help me to be able to boot the win partition?
<iapx8088> trace, do you know the name of the right module?
<kent> does any one know of a program that prints dvd-covers?
<trace> I'm just moving to linux for win 2000....what module would I be lookig for???
<SirPsy> how can i get rid of the virtual desktop so when i change my screen reso the desktop will fit the screen
<iapx8088> trace wait
<iapx8088> anguila, maybe root (hd0,0) not hd(0,0)
<iapx8088> trace why a dcc?
<trace> ok
<trace> 4 a direct chat
<iapx8088> maybe would be polite to ask before
<trace> lol...sorry
<iapx8088> anyway, being sbpro says nothing about the right module to load
<iapx8088> did you google a bit?
<trace> I found all the address to set it up..
<trace> the irq and dmas
<iapx8088> ?
<anguila> iapx8088, yes yes, root(hd0,0), I have this in menu.list, it's my mistake :P
<iapx8088> anguila, can't say what's wrong.
<anguila> I don't undesrtand why i cannot boot win -_-
<iapx8088> weird
<iapx8088> trace, what does it say lspci?
<trace> one sec...
<trace> it says :
<trace> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 430TX - 82439TX MTXC (rev 01)
<trace> 0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)
<trace> 0000:00:01.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)
<trace> 0000:00:01.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)
<trace> 0000:00:01.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)
<trace> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Chips and Technologies F65554 (rev c2)
<trace> 0000:00:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1131 (rev 01)
<trace> 0000:00:03.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1131 (rev 01)
<iapx8088> the relevant one :(
<iapx8088> can't see the audio
<trace> No, its not  listed
<iapx8088> that's bad
<ErikHK> having trouble with sound too??
<ErikHK> I have :(
<trace> Yes
<iapx8088> yeah but it's not even listed!
<ErikHK> nope, not here either...
<trace> So what do you think I should do?
<MobyTurbo> blah09, just put the information in /etc/fstab and you'll only need to specify a mount point.
<iapx8088> trace it's a laptop, what is it
<trace> its a winbook XL
<trace> with a ymf715 sound chip
<torebuntu> hey guys
<trace> hello
<torebuntu> I'm runing on a livecd here, and there's no BitTorrent (wtf?)
<torebuntu> is there any way to add applications live?
<trace> what are live cds???
<bluefoxicy> torebuntu:  I believe there's a program called apt-get you can try
<torebuntu> bluefoxicy, apt-get works on livecds?
<bluefoxicy> trace: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LiveCD
<kristjan> i have some networking questions regarding ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> torebuntu:  try it?
<Xappe> trace, a system that boots directly from cd
<mindphasr> Anyone know how to hide unused columns in gnumeric?
<trace> oooo, ok thanks
<Xappe> trace, and loads to your RAM
<kristjan> 1) Why does it take sooo long on boot when "Configuring network interfaces"?
<trace> I tried morphix...
<fredericm> hi
<HaloGray> kristjan: do you have anything plugged into your network interface?
<kristjan> no, i'm connecting wifi
<fredericm> i need help with grub
<HaloGray> kristjan: Ubuntu assumes any and all interfaces are connected by default, and will try then re-try until eventually timing out
<HaloGray> wifi and only wifi?
<kristjan> yes
<kristjan> how can i decrease the timeout?
<kristjan> or is there a better solution?
<HaloGray> sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bak
<kristjan> why?
<kristjan> auto lo
<kristjan> iface lo inet loopback
<kristjan> (my interfaces...
<trace> how do you get warty to try to re-scan for your sound card???
<HaloGray> you don't have an eth0 interface?
<kristjan> no, i have wifi through eth1
<HaloGray> does it ever properly connect on boot?
<blah09> is there a good way to stream media from a samba share over wifi? VLC doesnt seem to want to open my files
<kristjan> eth0 currently down.
<kristjan> HaloGray: always
<HaloGray> right, but if it's there, and auto eth0 is set, you don't want that
<HaloGray> since eth0 isn't ever really used
<Neo_654> If wifi is eth1 wouldn't that mean that there is an eth0?  (just asking cause I don't know)
<kristjan> HaloGray: not true
<HaloGray> the rare time it is used, you can manually bring it up in a terminal
<kristjan> eth0 is used when i connect ethernet
<HaloGray> i thought you connected only through wifi ?
<kristjan> HaloGray: at home yes, at work no
<Neo_654> Well that would seem why things are slow when trying to bring up network cause the device is checking if it is connected
<HaloGray> kristjan: I had the same issue myself and asked in here... somebody fixed it for me but I forgot exactly what they did
<kristjan> where do i set the timeout
<HaloGray> they edited the script to auto skip eth0 if the linkstate was not connected
<kristjan> which script?
<HaloGray> this was over a month ago... so I don't remember what script and what exactly was edited :(
<HaloGray> but that's what worked out for me
<HaloGray> perhaps somebody a bit more knowledgable can help you from here... or perhaps a google search?
<kristjan> i always first ask google,...
<kristjan> (he likes to be bothered...)
<kristjan> ;o))
<HaloGray> Well now you know what specifically to ask...
<HaloGray> to answer your question though... ubuntu is persistant to find a connection even if the connection isn't plugged in
<HaloGray> that's why the boot time is increased 10 fold
<kristjan> does anybody in this room now where the networking script is?
<blah09> eek why doesnt nautilus applications:///Internet work anymore?
<blah09> (it used to work in warty)
<Neo_654> That might be a good one to post in the forums for others to find when needed.
<zeedo> kristjan: /etc/init.d/networking
<HaloGray> blah09: it's the update in gnome
<HaloGray> they took it out
<blah09> oh =/
<HaloGray> what they replaced it with... I don't know
<blah09> is there a new way to do things?
<blah09> oh
<kristjan> zeedo: thanks
<HaloGray> where's the menu script for grub?  I recently updated to hoary... and it still shows my old kernel options
<HaloGray> I want to edit them out
<zeedo> HaloGray: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HaloGray> thanks
<Anubis> mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/tkconch.1.gz is a dangling symlink
<Anubis> can I just deleete dangling symlinks?
<carambol> how i install mplayerplug-in
<carambol> ?
<carambol> in hoary
<rubenv> Anubis: yes
<rubenv> carambol: check the wiki, on the restricted formats page
<rubenv> carambol: nl support in #ubuntu-nl if needed
<HaloGray> thanks for the grub help :)
<carambol> dankje
<rubenv> carambol: np, spread the love :-)
<Anubis> rubenv, thanks
<rubenv> Anubis: spread the love ;-)
<carambol> rubenv: :)
<Grev> how do I turn on DMA for my DVD drive at boot-up
<trace> Dose anyone know how to get warty to reprobe for sound cards??????????
<trace> *does
<dr_willis> Hmm.
<dr_willis> that reminds me - i need to set up sound card on my other machine
<dr_willis> I think thers some config script that the alsa package runs.  not too sure however.
<dr_willis> I use way too many differetn disrtos.
<Scognito> hi
<dr_willis> Right now Compareing how "debian" differs from Ubuntu.
<Scognito> why cddb support is fucked in hoary?
<Scognito> it is broken since 1 month about
<dr_willis> Hello Scognito
<Scognito> hi Dr_Aevil
<Scognito> dr_willis,
<dr_willis> Scognito,  Hmm.  not tried the cddb. i THINK it worked for me when i was useing k3b
<Scognito> i know hoary is in develop, but this problem is old since time
<dr_willis> or was that "grip"
<Scognito> dr_willis, tried with gnome-cd, goobox, easytag
<trace> thanks
<dr_willis> what program are you useing thats accessing the cddb database anyway?
<dr_willis> Hmm.
<Scognito> try one please
<dr_willis> Scognito,  i cant. :P linux box is down..
<dr_willis> its getting ready to be Turned into a MythTV box.
<Scognito> cool
<Scognito> i'll try it too
<dr_willis> I just tossed "KnoppMyth" on it last night.. - and noticed it dident see the sound card. *sigh*
<Scognito> i used the other app
<dr_willis> debeting useing a full distro and installing MythTV. or FreeVo.
<Scognito> i don't remember its name
<dr_willis> The KnoppMyth install was... boot.. hit Install.. go take a nap. :P
<dr_willis> heh heh
<Scognito> freevo
<Scognito> i used it
<Scognito> it is very cool
<pepperpot> anyone know what package it is that contains quote of the day?
<Timbo> so i installed k3b from universe and now i have the kde control centre in the apps menu
<Timbo> i'd rather it wasn't there
<Timbo> how can i remove it?
<Timbo> pepperpot: probably bsdgames
<pepperpot> Timbo, thanks
<MobyTurbo> pepperpot, fortune-mod
<Timbo> or not ;)
<pepperpot> MobyTurbo, thanks!!
<MobyTurbo> np, sorry Timbo. :-)
<MobyTurbo> tho in *BSD, fortune is indeed part of the bsd games packages.
<Scognito> hope someone will solve...
<pawlofski> salut a tous
<dueyfinster> I have just tryed to load the Ubuntu Live CD, and it opens up E:/bin/K-Meleon/k-meleon.exe, what do I do with this window?
<kristjan> hi all
<Riddell> Timbo: apt-get remove kcontrol
<monkey89> can someone please tell me how to get bluecurve working on QT apps?  I've installed bluecurve w/ the .deb, and it works in xfce fine for gtk apps, but I don't know how to change k3b to curve
<pawlofski> est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider pour installer un programme?
<kristjan> FWI: i just solved the long boot time problem
<Timbo> Riddell: but k3b depends on it
<Timbo> it needs to stay installed, i just don't want it in the menu
<monkey89> pawlofski: je parle un peu de francais, ditez le question
<torebuntu> helloes
<shad0w1e> hey... If anyone could help me get NAT set up...? I'd like to share my internet access coming in from wlan0, and share it to eth0. Coming in on wlan0 is internet, AS WELL as a local network. wlan0 is on 192.168 with mask 255.255.255.0 and eth0 is on 10.0 with mask 255.0.0.0 / Firewalling is not important. I just need the connection to work... any help? Thanks
<Riddell> Timbo: interesting, didn't know that.  you could try adding X-OnlyShowIn=KDE to the .desktop file
<Riddell> (check the exact syntax on that)
<Timbo> aha, that sounds more like it thanks
<dueyfinster> I have just tryed to load the Ubuntu Live CD, and it opens up E:/bin/K-Meleon/k-meleon.exe, what do I do with this window?
<swanriversean> Hi, does any one know of anyone working on a gtk port of eric3?
<monkey89> anyone?  bluecurve doesn't show up in the list when I hit kconfig, and I want to use it for k3b in xfce
<MobyTurbo> monkey89, bluecurve is AFAIK specific to Red Hat/Fedora
<swanriversean> dueyfinster, have you opened the cd while in ms windows?
<dueyfinster> yes
<swanriversean> and you want to try out the ubuntu desktop?
<dueyfinster> yes
<monkey89> MobyTurbo: there are redhat-artwork deb's available, I'm using it in ubuntu now
<swanriversean> I think what you need to do, now that you've got the cd in your drive is to reboot your computer ... ubuntu should load from the cd
<Neo_654> Make sure your bios is set to boot from CD before HDD though
<dueyfinster> It doesnt though, I have even set it in first preference to boot
<Shinitenshi> GOOOD MORNING PPL
<swanriversean> does your bios let you pick the boot device interactively (F12 maybe)?
<dueyfinster> yes F12
<ProgramGeek> Good morning
<ProgramGeek> =)
<Shinitenshi> :)
<swanriversean> if you select the cd from there does it load?
<ProgramGeek> Ubuntu Rocks.
<Shinitenshi> :) I FORGOT TO LOG OUT OF UBUNTU
<Shinitenshi> :p
<dueyfinster> No it always says there is no bootable media
<swanriversean> again, anyone know of anyone working on an eric3 port?
<swanriversean> did you download the cd and burn it yourself? it could be your burning program didn't make the cd bootable
<dueyfinster> yes I burned it myself with alcohol 120%
<Neo_654> dueyfinster; Sounds like a bad burn/
<Fitzsimmons> are the kernel headers on the install CD?
<dueyfinster> I tryed getting Nero but I cannot find a free version of their burning rom#
<ProgramGeek> What's a good IDE for C/C++ in ubuntu?
<toresbe> how do I start the livecd in runlevel 2, but text-only?
<Neo_654> dueyfinster, you should be able to use the demo
<toresbe> This machine is critically low on RAM
<dueyfinster> I cannot find it on Nero Site, It only offers trial of Nero 6 for which you need a previous nero version to run
<Fitzsimmons> anyone?  where can I get the kernel headers?
<toresbe> Fitzsimmons: lIvecd or installed?
<Fitzsimmons> toresbe: installed
<Fitzsimmons> gah nm
<Fitzsimmons> I just found them... =/
<Fitzsimmons> as soon as I open my big fat mouth on IRC...
<Neo_654> dueyfinster, check your tabs..
<toresbe> Fitzsimmons: apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<Fitzsimmons> yep
* Dreamer3_ yawns.
<Dreamer3_> who's awake?
<Shinitenshi> me!
<Shinitenshi> :)
<Hannes_> I
<MobyTurbo> ProgramGeek, eclipse, kdevelop, some would call emacs an IDE but it's really an operating system. ;-)
<Dreamer3_> yeah, i have a ubuntu instal CD  now :)
<ZorroBytes> Emacs is everything and nothing to everyone at the same time
* ZorroBytes is a vim'er!
<toresbe> what does expert mode do?
<Shambler> has ne1 managed to install beagle on hoary?
<Dr_Aevil> I've got beagle going in debian/sid - I'm not sure how similar they are though - most things are in the sid repository - some of the sharp extensions to existing packages haven't been compiled in though so, for example, I did need to compile my own gmime-sharp
<Dreamer3_> are warty universe and multi-verse frozen repositories as well?
<Shambler> dr_aevil: so, in my case, i need to compile glade-sharp?
<MobyTurbo> Dreamer3_, what do you mean "as well"? main and restricted aren't frozen.
<MobyTurbo> just limited to security upgrades
<jesuel> hrm, i wonder p2 - 350 with 256 ram would be fast enough for a mythtv box
<Anubis> how does one untar a dir full of tars?
<Dreamer3_> MobyTurbo: or, that's what i meant... are universe and multiverse the same way?
<Anubis> tar -xf *.* does not work
<MobyTurbo> universe and multiverse are frozen
<Dreamer3_> MobyTurbo: ah, ok
<Dreamer3_> MobyTurbo: so for all packages in main ubuntu does all security updates themselves, right?
<Xappe> Anubis, hmm, good question, never tried myself
<MobyTurbo> jesuel, probably not. It's barely enough to play compressed multimedia, much less record it.
<hybrid> hello
<Dreamer3_> MobyTurbo: because there would be no debian source, as they've moved on to newer version no doubt
<Xappe> Anubis, what about just * instead of *.*
<jesuel> well, im sure my other linux box which is a via c3 1.2 wouldnt. it feels as slow as the p2...
<jesuel> *mumble*
<jesuel> i think i need a faster machine
<hybrid> does anyone know of a real good .avi player to play files downloaded on bittorrent
<MobyTurbo> Dreamer3_, you need the security.ubuntu.com branch to get the security upgrades. It should be in your /etc/apt/sources.list file already.
<Dreamer3_> MobyTurbo: i get to install ubuntu for the first time today :)
<llamakc> hybrid: xine works well. did you read the ubuntuguide yet?
<Dreamer3_> just got the CD
<jesuel> hybrid: avifile or xine
<MobyTurbo> hybrid, mplayer
<jesuel> or mplayer
<hybrid> ok thans
<Dreamer3_> MobyTurbo: gonna see if it can lure me away from sarge ;)
<MobyTurbo> Dreamer3_, warty is like stable, except fairly up to date. Hoary is like unstable, except for even more unstable.
<jesuel> think im gonna try hoary on mah laptop ;)
<Dreamer3_> MobyTurbo: yeah, and sarge got lost ;)
<hybrid> Dreamer_3 what artitecture are you on>? x86?
<Dreamer3_> hybrid: yes
<MobyTurbo> Dreamer3_, sarge only makes sense in the Debian policy release system - which is showing signs of not working well.
<Dr_Aevil> Shambler: basically, try ./configuring beagle and see what it complains about :) then check to make sure that what it needs isn't in the repository.  I found with sid that pretty much all that I needed was within sid already.  In fact the stuff that wasn't in sid could have been since august but..t's been held up a bit..I gather more stuff will be compiled with sharp extensions soon as several packages (e.g. Muine) require it.  Having said that beagle...is still q
<stuNNed> is totem-xine still broken in hoary?
<hybrid> Dreamer_3 ok then ubuntu won't be near as bd to install as debian time wise
<hybrid> **bad
<Dreamer3_> MobyTurbo: well, i get got tired of stable but diesn't want unstable, so sarge works well :)
<Dreamer3_> MobyTurbo: just have to watch things like Gnome updates that you don't jump to soon (before all packages come in)... but other than that it's been peaceful
<Shambler> dr_aevil: i'm just asking myself if i should do this... are there any plans when beagle will be available as a deb?
<MobyTurbo> Dreamer3_, well, running the latest GNOME (and xorg) is not a problem in Ubuntu. :-)
<Dreamer3_> MobyTurbo: can one add sarge/sid repositories to ubunut and expect workabout results or no?
<Dreamer3_> MobyTurbo: warty is xfree, no?
<MobyTurbo> Dreamer3_, it's a bad idea to mix Debian and Ubuntu repositories
<MobyTurbo> Dreamer3_, warty is *xorg*
<Xappe> warty is xfree
<Dreamer3_> MobyTurbo: well, can you add hoary repositories to warty then?
<Xappe> hoary is xorg
<Dreamer3_> Xappe: that's what i thoguht
<Dreamer3_> MobyTurbo: i'm sure i'll want gimp 2.2 back for example :)
<Dreamer3_> MobyTurbo: and i understand it's in hoary but not warty
<MobyTurbo> oops, Warty is xfree. All this time I thought it was xorg. ;-)
<Dr_Aevil> Shambler: I'm not aware of any but it's very close to being possible to include - which surprised me somewhat :) I mean, anyone could package it as a deb now..but you'd have to still mess around a bit.
<MobyTurbo> Dreamer3_, I've never run Hoary. Too much change for someone on dial-up
<threshold> is there a fix for mISDN in hoary yet?
<Dreamer3_> MobyTurbo: oh i know... sarge is a lot of change for dial-up :)  just wondering how hard it is to pull newer packages into warty...
<Dreamer3_> MobyTurbo: i'm not afraid to apt-get source -b so i wouldn't think it'd be too difficult
<MobyTurbo> Dreamer3_, there is the ubuntu-bp.sf.net backports for Warty from Hoary.
<Shinitenshi> how do i register a name again?
<Dreamer3_> MobyTurbo: unless the libraries are much newer in hoary and you get into dependency probs
<Shinitenshi> i forget
<hybrid> Dreamer_3 : lets just say i am pretty much a n00b but still can update and get new packages rather easily
<Dreamer3_> MobyTurbo: ah, i'll have to check it out
<MobyTurbo> Dreamer3_, there's a couple of other backport sources for warty as well.
<Dreamer3_> hybrid: i'm not worried about how well it will work for a newb, worried about how well it will work for me :)
<Shinitenshi> lol
<Dreamer3_> hybrid: if it's faster than stock debian i'll prolly be sold
<hybrid> dreamer_3: lol idk i m on ppc and never had debian on it
<Dreamer3_> hybrid: hmmm, i'd love to try linux on a non-x86 platform, if only i had the hardware
* Dreamer3_ wonders if linux supports the new mini-macs :)
<hybrid> Dreamer_3 : but dont go to the debian channel for ubuntu help on anything i made that mistake and got flamed and flamed and flamed
* Dreamer3_ laughs.
<Dreamer3> ubuntu != debian
<hybrid> Dreamer_3 : ebay has good deals on older macs
<Dreamer3> ubnutu ~= debian
<Dreamer3> hybrid: how good?  because a mini-mac is NEW and only $500
<hybrid> yea
<mroth> going into the debian channel for help on *anything* (including debian) is a mistake
<Dreamer3> lol@ mroth
<Xappe> hmm, i've got an ibook g3 that I borrowed from my fathers company, but i'm not sure if he allows me to install ubuntu on because it's a leased computer
<mroth> linux@ars voted #debian the "worst part of the linux community 2004" or something like that
<MobyTurbo> Dreamer3, you'll see a lot less flaming on Ubuntu fora because there's an official Ubuntu Code of Conduct.
<hybrid> ubuntu >= debian well the mac mini has now keyboard mouse or disply and is 500 my ibook g3 had all of it for the same
<hybrid> **no
<hybrid> MobyTurbo : there is?
<hybrid> i like the ubuntu channel because i can help even though idk much :)
<MobyTurbo> hybrid, yes.
<MobyTurbo> hybrid, it's mentioned somewhere on their website, and has been invoked once on one of their mailing lists. I don't know how much it applies to IRC though.
<hybrid> MobyTubo: kewl
<chrissturm> sunbird 0.2 is out, woohoo
<mroth> has anyone got sunbird working in ubuntu?  I only tried briefly, but it was segfaulting
<hybrid> MobyTurbo: o i c it is a nice idea
<chrissturm> mroth: what did you try? 0.2 binary?
<mroth> yeah, 0.2 binary
<hybrid> chrissturm: tell me how it is i am a mac covert and liked ical...
<mroth> the gtk+2+xft ver
* MobyTurbo wonders if running firebird, thunderbird, and sunbird all togeather consumes more memory than the mozilla suite alone.
<chrissturm> mobyturbo: what would you guess?
<MobyTurbo> s/firebird/firefox
<MobyTurbo> chrissturm, it does take up more with thunderbird and firefox togeather according to someone's benchmark.
<hybrid> wtf is firebird?
<hybrid> ooo
<MobyTurbo> hybrid, an old name for firefox.
<MobyTurbo> hybrid, they changed the name because a database product had the name first.
<MobyTurbo> hybrid, actually, "firebird" was a name change from "phoenix"
<MobyTurbo> for similar reasons.
<hybrid> MobyTurbo : oh yes i remember round .8 they changed
<chrissturm> the problem i had with the mozilla suite was that i had the mail app for a long time and started writing some mails. in the meantime i was browsing around, and when the browser crashed i lost all mails that i was writing
<Josephus> hey
<hybrid> MobyTurbo : why did they change from pheonix
<chrissturm> phoenix is a bios maker
<MobyTurbo> hybrid, it was someone else's trademark.
<chrissturm> firefox a database
<chrissturm> oops firebird
<Josephus> When logging in i got "gdm could not write your x auth file" and i cannot log in
<MobyTurbo> chrissturm, isn't firebird an SQL database?
<Josephus> i already removed .Xauthority from my home, but no change
<chrissturm> mobyturbo: yep
<hybrid> MobyTurbo : yea
<hybrid> http://firefox.com
<Neo_654> They should have named Firefox "The real Internet Explorer"
<Josephus> how can i get my x back? :P
<Neo_654> Since IE can't explore the internet cause it's always catching something
<chrissturm> "the final part of the mosaic" would also be cool
<hybrid> Neo_654 : internet explorer is a losy name i liked netscape navigator that was kewl
<Neo_654> hybrid: I would have just done it just to piss old Billy off some more.
<threshold> is there a fix for mISDN in hoary for kernel 2.6.10?
<hybrid> Neo_654 : lol yea you noticed mozilla has chanllenged most of M$ bundled products like ie and outlook
<hybrid> i wanna see mozilla hotbird the new windoze explorer
<Neo_654> hybrid: Yes.
<Neo_654> LMAO
<Neo_654> Isn't Teminal the true windoze explorer?  LOL
<hybrid> lmfao
<Fitzsimmons> is there an easy way to get bootsplash?
<chrissturm> fitzsimmons: best thing right now is wait some more.
<Xappe> a site that cannot be browsed with lynx is not a site ;)
<chrissturm> xappe: good point
<hybrid> Xappe : lynx is awesome
<Josephus> could someone help me with that GDM problem?
<chrissturm> hybrid: sunbird crashes here too :(
<hybrid> whats a matter
<hybrid> :'(
<Fitzsimmons> chrissturm: I'm giving ubuntu to some big noobs, and I think they might be frightened by the large number of errors it gets while booting
<chrissturm> fitzsimmon: add "quiet" to the kernel parameters
<Xappe> i get no errors during boot
<Fitzsimmons> thanks chrissturm
<hybrid> same here
<hybrid> i did once and it was cant sync time to ntp.ubuntu.com
<chrissturm> fitzsimmons: that will turn off the kernel messages. you will still get bootmessages
<Xappe> hybrid, yes but I removed the ntp check
<hybrid> Xappe : yea it isnt a big deal
<Xappe> because I have to log in with netlogon to get the network going
<hybrid> Xappe : ooo
<Xappe> university network you know
<chillywilly> Unbuntu 6.0 "The Randy Rhinoceros" ;)
<hybrid> chrissturm : so i shouldnt d/l sunbird?
<hybrid> Xappe : hmm
<chrissturm> hybrid: maybe it runs on warty. it crashes here on hoary
<hybrid> chrissturm: ok
<Xappe> the sad thing about this network is that all students sit behind a NAT and share the same outbound ip
<Xappe> but I can live with that
<Xappe> :)
<hybrid> Xappe : lol are you on a personal computer or did the school actually install linux
<Xappe> no, personal comp
<chillywilly> no one likes my new code name?
<chillywilly> "randy rhinoceros" :)
<stuNNed> what is the command to configure nvidia?  dpkg-reconfigure nvidia ?
<Xappe> hybrid, broadband connection in the student appartments/rooms
<hybrid> Xappe : oo kool
<chillywilly> stuNNed: reconfigure your X server?
<alma_> anybody spanish?
<stuNNed> chillywilly: oh that is what that's for?
<MobyTurbo> stuNNed, nvidia-glx-config enable/disable
<stuNNed> MobyTurbo: thanks
<RzR> hi
<stuNNed> hi RzR
<RzR> are there special packages for dri ? i can not use the debian ones?
<chillywilly> you guys can use the ubuntu models as the logo for randy rhinoceros...come one man it just works
<no0tic> hi
<hybrid> chillywilly : Pete penguin
<chillywilly> on
<chillywilly> blah
<chillywilly> randy rhinoceros is better ;)
<chillywilly> randy has other implications ;)
<hybrid> no
<chillywilly> yes
<chillywilly> it does
<wm_eddie> Is there a way to install stuff on the liveCD after it booted?
<wm_eddie> specifically Guikachu?
<chillywilly> you guys are half way there with the ubuntu naked people
<hybrid> a rhino is too big and slow ubuntu should be small and fast :p
<chillywilly> bah
<chillywilly> or you can say a rhino is powerful and stable
<RzR> are there special packages for dri ? i can not use the debian ones? drm-trunk-module-src
<chillywilly> kinda like the postgres elephant
<chillywilly> :)
<hybrid> ok now you sound like a deb usr
<Kyaneos> hi
<Kyaneos> nobody can use rhythmbox??
<chillywilly> ello
<RHCPfan666> im new to ubuntu. actually main purpose is to make a homeade tivo. any ideas on myth tv of freevo? i also want remote access on my powerbook. and how big should the HDD be? im thinking like 160GB
<no0tic> Kyaneos: me
<Kyaneos> on warty
<hitu> configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3)
<Kyaneos> no0tic, on warty??
<hitu> which package do i need to get ?
<no0tic> Kyaneos: I used it on warty, I think
<Kyaneos> no0tic, and you can play ogg and mp3 files??
<no0tic> Kyaneos: yes
<chillywilly> hybrid: penguis are only fast in the water
<hybrid> can i install a prog thats built for x86 even tho i am on ppc
<chillywilly> penguins too
<no0tic> Kyaneos: but probably I don't remember well, now I use hoary
<Kyaneos> no0tic, what version of rhythmbox are you using??
<no0tic> Kyaneos: now I use the devel version
<iapx8088> what's for rithmvox
<Kyaneos> ok
<no0tic> Kyaneos: 1min
<hybrid> rhino are only stable on land
<Kyaneos> thank you
<Kyaneos> iapx8088, it breaks
<no0tic> Kyaneos: 0.8.8-4ubuntu2
<Levi_> Does the Ubuntu installation CD include BootPart/GRUB so I can boot to another partition (the one with Ubuntu)?
<Kyaneos> and i do not know why
<Kyaneos> ok
<Kyaneos> 0.8.5 i use
<Kyaneos> thx
<iapx8088> Levi_, ys
<chillywilly> "charlie cheeta"
<Levi_> Awesome.
<Levi_> Thanks a bunch.
<chillywilly> ;P
<no0tic> Kyaneos: in this very moment it crashes when I try to import a folder, but it plays normally the other files already in.
<hybrid> cheeta i think apple already has that
<chillywilly> panther
<no0tic> Kyaneos: I used rhythmbox also on warty, now I'm sure
<chillywilly> they havethat
<hybrid> and jaguar for 10.1 panthr for 10.3 tiger 10.4
<Kyaneos> no0tic, i used it too, but now it seems to be updated and it breaks
<hybrid> idk 10.2 and 10
<no0tic> Kyaneos: ah, so I can't help you, sorry
<Kyaneos> thank you very much and sorry for my English no0tic
<no0tic> Kyaneos: you are talking with an Italian ;)
* chillywilly is typing one handed w/ his pinky brcause he is eating bbq ribs
<Kyaneos> xD
<Ribs> !
<Kakalto> arrg!
<mebaran151> I dlled awesfx and modprobed snd-emux-synth
<bitfoo> whats the command to see which /dev my usb hdd is
<mebaran151> but asfxload still complains
<Kakalto> I haven't touched my boot partition, nor my boot options, but now, when I try to boot into ubuntu, it says "file not found" about the kernel :X
<Kakalto> anyone know why?
<hybrid> i have a ibook dual usb firewiremin vga wit reg vga adapter ethernet and dail up modems cd rom drive can i use freevo or mythtv to capture tv?
<HaloGray> anybody know what replaced the nautilus applications/// feature in gnome 2.8 ?
<Xappe> HaloGray, do you mean gnome 2.9?
<Xappe> as in gnome in hoary?
<chrissturm> halogray: the gnome menu system
<HaloGray> yes, gnome in hoary
<HaloGray> the help menus all say 2.8 though?
<hybrid> when will they ship hoary cds?
<HaloGray> chrissturm: where's the gnome meny system
<chrissturm> halogray: but theres no  editor for it yet
<HaloGray> oh... so I'm stuck editing configs by hand then?
<chrissturm> you need to edit text files
<HaloGray> hybrid: Supposed to be in April
<Xappe> HaloGray, the only way for now is to edit the .desktop files
<HaloGray> crap...
<HaloGray> Allright thanks
<HaloGray> I like that hoary auto-adds new packages to the applications menu though
<HaloGray> so it should save me lots of trouble with hand editing the configs anyway
<bitfoo> warty does that too :|
<Kakalto> hybrid, they ship hoary cds after the April release
<HaloGray> it didn't auto add xmms for me :?
<datadevil> heh..adnans
<datadevil> hi
<bitfoo> it did for me :|
<Xappe> HaloGray, well, it did for me
<HaloGray> strange...
<Xappe> but that was a couple of months ago
<HaloGray> I had to hand edit mine in, I got it just a few days back
<chillywilly> lalala
<HaloGray> the stuff I've pulled down with hoary got auto added though, so I guess all is well now *shrug*
<pvh> From what I've read on the internet, the "advanced" features of my laptop's touchpad should Just Work, but none of them are enabled? What gives?
<Kakalto> anyone have any idea why grub can't find my kernel image when booting, when I haven't changed my boot directory, nor my boot parameters?
<HaloGray> pvh: what sort of features?
<pvh> HaloGray: scrolling, two-finger tap for right click, that kind of thing
<chrissturm> pvh: you need to add the synaptic driver
<HaloGray> ah
<pvh> chrissturm: Okay, cool. That sounds pretty simple.
<pvh> chrissturm: apt-get install synaptic-driver, or such?
<Hwolf> How does one reconfigure lvm?
<mebaran151> Anybody know about MIDI on an Audigy
<mebaran151> (Emu10k1)
<Kakalto> anyone have any ideas?
<chrissturm> pvh: should already be installed
<chrissturm> pvh: ls /usr/share/doc/xfree86-driver-synaptics
<pvh> chrissturm: I'll check.
<chrissturm> pvh: i hope that path is correct, i am using hoary, and there its: ls /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synaptics
<pvh> chrissturm: Yes, I'm also using hoary.
<pvh> chrissturm: The laptop support is so much more developed.
<chrissturm> ok, then its the xorg one
<pvh> chrissturm: Yes, I have it.
<HaloGray> hoary uses x.org right?
<pvh> chrissturm: Which is not a great sign...
<pvh> HaloGray: optionalyl
<chrissturm> pvh: yeah, and powermanagement is great
<pvh> HaloGray: Or, I should say, by default.
<HaloGray> cool
<pvh> chrissturm: I had a nightmare of a time getting that set up.
<HaloGray> I like x.org more than x86free as of late
<pvh> HaloGray: I haven't noticed any difference.
<pvh> chrissturm: Okay, so I have it installed. Maybe my xorg.conf is wrong?
<chrissturm> pvh: you need to paste some codesnippet into your xorg.conf.
<HaloGray> the first thing is that xorg makes all my fonts look prettier... after that there's a lot of subtle things.  It seems to respond faster, it has better transperency
<pvh> chrissturm: Would that be in the readme?
<pvh> chrissturm: Stupid question, I can probably figure out myself.
<chrissturm> Readme.DEBIAN
<chrissturm> oops
<chrissturm> README.Debian
<HaloGray> free had a lot of internal issues and their lead developer jumped over to x.org at which time org seemed to just get better while free continues to stale
<pvh> chrissturm: Is there a better idiom than "gunzip -c <file>.gz | less"
<HaloGray> maybe they'll pull back ahead... but who knows
<Kakalto> anyone have any idea why grub can't find my kernel image when booting, when I haven't changed my boot directory, nor my boot parameters?
<chrissturm> pvh: vi file
<datadevil> anyone have an idea which font  is used for gnome-terminal in ubuntu?
<pvh> chrissturm: haha
<chrissturm> try it
<Kakalto> nothing to do with installing something
<Kakalto> ?
<iapx8088> Kakalto, 1)update-grub 2)do you know what does it mean your nick in italiamn?
<HaloGray> datadevil: monospace
<Kakalto> 1) I just installed it 2) no...
<datadevil> HaloGray, is it called monospace? I thought it was something 'sans'-like
<chrissturm> have a nice evening/morning, whatever everyone. cu
<cuatro> hi huyz, yesterday I upgrated to hoary and the fonts chnaged its look, like fedora 3 aliased, cool, now... today I downloaded the array cd 4, but the fonts looks normally, withou the special 'alias'.. how can I enable the alias for the fonts?? thanks guys :)
<Kakalto> iapx8088, plus, it booted fine the first time after I installed grub
<iapx8088> 1) update-grub should automagically find everything for you. 2)It means "I shit high"
<HaloGray> datadevil: open the terminal, edit > profiles, select default, push edit button and see for yourself :)
<cuatro> hi huyz, yesterday I upgrated to hoary and the fonts changed its look, like fedora 3 aliased, cool, now... today I downloaded the array cd 4, but the fonts looks normally, withou the special 'alias'.. how can I enable the alias for the fonts?? thanks guys :)
<Kakalto> w00t! I shit high1!!!1!!1one!!!
<iapx8088> Kakalto, sorry I can stand your nick makes me laugh
<HaloGray> it's monospace 12
<iapx8088> this nick is da shit
<iapx8088> so
<iapx8088> Kakalto, what are you trying to do with grub
<datadevil> HaloGray, k..odd then..
<Kakalto> make it work
<Kakalto> I didn't change anything
<HaloGray> what made you think otherwise?
<iapx8088> doesn't boot?
<cuatro> http://restrex.dotgeel.org/hoary.png    ... toaday my hoary looked thus
<Kakalto> it can
<iapx8088> so what
<Kakalto> oops
<cuatro> http://restrex.dotgeek.org/hoary.png    ... toaday my hoary looked thus
<cuatro> :(
<cuatro> hi huyz, yesterday I upgrated to hoary and the fonts changed its look, like fedora 3 aliased, cool, now... today I downloaded the array cd 4, but the fonts looks normally, withou the special 'alias'.. how can I enable the alias for the fonts?? thanks guys :)
<Kakalto> *it can't find the kernel boot image
<Kakalto> (I accidently pushed enteR)
<iapx8088> Kakalto, can follow you, please explain where you pressed enter
<Kakalto> when I said "it can"
<Shambler> does anybody know, which filters are already implemented in beagle? i've read on the homepage about pdf support, but searching doesn't bring any valuable results
<Kakalto> because I meaned to say what I just did
<Kakalto> this is probably confusing
<datadevil> HaloGray, any idea what the package the font comes from is called ?
<HaloGray> nay
<iapx8088> Kakalto, if it can't find the kernel image, how did you manage to boot.
<iapx8088> have you multiple kernels
<Kakalto> I did before, but not now
<mebaran151> datadevil, I think it is a font configuration file
<Kakalto> it's really strange
<cuatro> hi huyz, yesterday I upgrated to hoary and the fonts changed its look, like fedora 3 aliased, cool, now... today I downloaded the array cd 4, but the fonts looks normally, withou the special 'alias'.. how can I enable the alias for the fonts??
<mebaran151> like used by fontconfig
<randabis> my hoary :)
<randabis> http://img221.exs.cx/img221/4492/desktop2eh.jpg
<iapx8088> Kakalto, indeed, if you didn't change anything
<mebaran151> I forgot which
<Kakalto> iapx8088, I'm in windows now
<mebaran151> let me check
<iapx8088> Kakalto, soo now it's clear
<sig> all the developmental tools don't install?
<Kakalto> iapx8088, no, I can't boot
<datadevil> mebaran151, heuh?
<AndyR> cuatro, whats wrong with the fonts in the sreenshot?
<iapx8088> Kakalto, it's fixable, as long as it's still there
<AndyR> they look fine to me
<iapx8088> if you succeed to recall the right name/path for the kernel, you can press e on the kernelimage label
<mebaran151> datadevil
<mebaran151> I forgot
<iapx8088> and edit everything, than press b to boot
<mebaran151> but between Warty and Hoary up to Array 3
<mebaran151> they had some file in either home or etc
<pvh> HaloGray: You use the synaptics touchpad?
<cuatro> AndyR that was yesterday, now I have instaleld the array cd 4 but my fonts are not like that screenshot, I wanna that fonts, and I don't know how to do that :(
<mebaran151> that controlled if fonts were aliased or not
<mebaran151> try apt-get install xfstt
<Kakalto> iapx8088, I'll give it a go
<mebaran151> first
<Kakalto> seeya
<mebaran151> install the x truetype server
<iapx8088> mh
<iapx8088> mhmh
<HaloGray> pvh: Nah, I use a usb mouse
<HaloGray> pvh: testing out the touchpad that comes on my dell 8600 seems to work fine though... double click works as a left click
<HaloGray> there is no scrolling feature though
<HaloGray> so I can't test that
<pvh> HaloGray: hmm
<HaloGray> I believe it's APS touchpad
<datadevil> mebaran151, thanks, i'll bbl
<chillywilly> will the automatic updater tell me when anyone make a new package and uploads it?
<chillywilly> makes
<cuatro> apt-get install xfstt it's on here?? http://restrex.dotgeek.org/hoary.png ? mebaran151
<chillywilly> if it's something I have installed
<pvh> HaloGray: Well, I just made the changes in the README.Debian, and my computer crashed hard on startup.
<yrdl> Greetings.  Question!  Install CD hangs just after boot prompt, before language selection etc.  Any tips?  (i386, sager notebook)
<AndyR> any UK ubuntu users here?
<sirukin> zeedo is an ass-jockey *wink*
<cuatro> The newer font subsystem is known as "fontconfig"
<cuatro> !!!!
<cuatro> :@
<mebaran151> how does one configure font config
<cuatro> I don't know, I guess here are ubuntu users that know that..
<cuatro> :(
<apeitheo> How would I enable icons on the desktop?
<mebaran151> heh
<apeitheo> I think there was something in the configuration editor that allowed me to enable/disable icons but I can't remember since I haven't used Gnome in a while
<dueyfinster> I have tryed to use live CD version but it stalls in the middle of loading, any ideas anyone?
<iapx8088> dueyfinster, alt f2 open a console and try to see wassup
<yrdl> Yes, I am using the install CD rather than the Live CD to install on my notebook.  However, it doesn't get far!  Black screen for ages.
<iapx8088> video card problem
<iapx8088> anyway
<cuatro> yrdl try the boot options
<cuatro> :)
<iapx8088> I'll sleep
<cuatro> good nights iapx8088
<dueyfinster> ok, thanks ;-)
<yrdl> Will do.  I don't quite know where to begin with the boot options.
<TreadingSoftly> Hi folks. I'm running hoary and using OpenOffice.org 1.9.{milestone} deb package off hoary main. But for some reason the fonts in the menus (not the documents) are squashed, and checkboxes reduced to a useless line. Does anyone have any idea what this might be? Don't have this problem in my old OpenOffice, which is still on the machine.
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> well you can configure fonts
<mebaran151> in fontconfig
<mebaran151> with dfontmgr
<yrdl> I do see the boot menu.  If it is perhaps a video card problem I will winkle with those settings.
<hybrid> what is a cvs
<cuatro> mebaran151 ok I'm gonna see now
<mebaran151> you have to apt-get it first
<mebaran151> though
<yrdl> A cvs is a versioning archive which allows a set of users to update a set of files concurrently.
<cuatro> jejeje
<cuatro> yes
<cuatro> command not found
<cuatro> :P
<mebaran151> heheh
<hybrid> oo
<TreadingSoftly> mebaran151: Not sure if that was addressed to me. But if it was, thanks - but what would i want to change? The fonts work fine within documents. I'm used to fiddling with local.conf and xorg.conf. I've got fonts working fine in old Ooo and firefox ... the problem is limited to Ooo milestone release menus.
<mebaran151> TreadingSoftly, did you install the gnome add on for ooffice
<TreadingSoftly> mebaran151: I don't know... what package is that?
<mebaran151> let me check
<dueyfinster> sorry what was that alt+C for the console?
<mebaran151> openoffice.org-gtk-gnome
<TreadingSoftly> mebaran151: Synaptic says not. Thank you! That could be it... i'll see if it makes any difference :)
<mebaran151> try it
<mebaran151> it will render all your apps in gtk 2
<cuatro> agrgrgrgrg
<dueyfinster> sorry what was that alt+C for the console?
<mebaran151> so if your gtk 2 apps look pretty
<mebaran151> so should the openoffice now
<cuatro> now my pc with hoary doesn't want up network
<cuatro> :(
<lucien> Hey, can someone tell me how to change the repositories in synaptic from warty to hoary ?
<mebaran151> cuatro, tell your pc it is being bad and give it a time out
<mebaran151> jk
<cuatro> I'll have to install warty and then upgrade it to hoary
<lucien> Because some say it will solve my sound problem.
<dueyfinster> Need Help! was that alt+C for the console?
<mebaran151> cuatro
<cuatro> yes
<cuatro> :(
<cuatro> :''(
<mebaran151> are you sure all your modules are loaded
<cuatro> es
<mebaran151> ok
<wm_eddie> ctrl+c in a console kills the running process..
<cuatro> cause I'll connected it when it terminated the installation
<cuatro> :)
<cuatro> now, when I robooted it
<cuatro> it don't want to ip network :/
<cuatro> doesn't :(
<mebaran151> upper bar > desktop > administration > networking
<dueyfinster> the live cd stalls and I was told to check out the problem it was alt+ something else
<mebaran151> tell me what you see under taht
<cuatro> mebaran151 ok
<mebaran151> cuatro, what see you
<mebaran151> under connections
<bitfoo> guys how do i mount my usb hard drive properly? i can't seem to assign read permissions to anyone but root :|
<mebaran151> you can use pmount
<mebaran151> or
<BiteMeBilly> dueyfinster: have you tried to boot the live CD to a failsafe?
<mebaran151> just mount as root
<mebaran151> but append -o user
<mebaran151> to the mount command
<dueyfinster> nope how do you do that?
<mebaran151> os it would
<mebaran151> be
<mebaran151> mount -t (insert your fstype) (dev) (mount point) -o user
<bitfoo> hmm
<mebaran151> you have to do that as root
<mebaran151> if pmount works
<BiteMeBilly> dueyfinster: It's one of the choices when you boot the CD
<mebaran151> which sometimes is does
<mebaran151> it is cleaner
<mebaran151> everything done by the user
<mebaran151> pmount (dev)
<mebaran151> the mount point is the name of the device in /dev
<FAST> agp 4x and agp 8x  are completely different  as far as their slots right ?
<cuatro> mebaran151 it was a cable problem xD thanks for help me by the way
<cuatro> :P
<mebaran151> no problem
<miho> hey does somebody wanna help me out?
<TreadingSoftly> mebaran151: thanks for the tip, but I'm afraid the menus still look the same.
<cuatro> XD
<mebaran151> hmmm
<mebaran151> TreadingSoftly, what do they look like
<mebaran151> just unantialiased
<mebaran151> and oogly
<bitfoo> bitfoo@horus:~ $ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows/ -o bitfoo
<bitfoo> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<bitfoo>        or too many mounted file systems
<bitfoo> :(
<bitfoo> but it will mount so only root can read it without thej -o flag
<bitfoo> and i get the same thing with pmount as well :O
<mebaran151> hmmm
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> not -o bitfoo
<mebaran151> -o user
<mebaran151> user is literal
<bitfoo> ohhhhh
<mebaran151> if you want the user to be bitfoo
<mebaran151> just og -o user=bitfoo
<mebaran151> but -o user works like you expect
<bitfoo> hmm that doesnt work either :|
<mebaran151> hmmm
<mebaran151> worked for me
<bitfoo> ive done it before but i cant remember what id id
<bitfoo> i think there may have been a umask flag or somethingm?
<mebaran151> oh yeah
<cuatro> bye mebaran151
<mebaran151> OH yeah
<mebaran151> I forgot that
<mebaran151> cant remember it either
<TreadingSoftly> mebaran151: ah .. slight correction: the fonts still looked squashed but I've got checkboxes back sort of. Whereas before I had [vertical line instead of checkbox]  Use OpenGl, now I have [checkbox] se OpenGL - note the missing first letter of "Use". Then when I tell OOo to "Use system font for user interface" (under Options - OpenOffice.org - View), the menu font becomes legible - which is good. Even then, however, checkboxes seem to hide the first
<mebaran151> the umask makes sure the permissions work out
<mebaran151> TreadingSoftly, hmmm
<bitfoo> ah hah!
<bitfoo> umask=022
<mebaran151> yep
<bitfoo> which is 755 in octal
<sig> can someone dcc me there /etc/sources.list ?
<sig> so I can take a look at the way it is setup before I install ubuntu
<mebaran151> hmmm
<sig> and I also have another question about how the root account is disabled ?
<mebaran151> sig, you cant log in root
<sig> bitfoo: can't accept it
<mebaran151> you just have sudo
<mebaran151> which is more secure
<bitfoo> hmm :|
<sig> but why?
<Dreamer3> i'm getting an error trying to mount swap during my install, any ideas?
<mebaran151> sudo -s opens a root shell
<sig> bitfoo: can you e-mail it to me
<BiteMeBilly> Sig; to protect yourself from yourself.
<bitfoo> sig join #flood and i will paste it
<mebaran151> sudo allows you more flexibility in allowing su
<mebaran151> but for me I dont notice mcuh
<hybrid> i wish they made a live cd for ppc
<mebaran151> they do
<Dreamer3> it's a simply 64mb swap parition on /dev/hda1, but it keeps giving me an error
<hybrid> :'( i want hoary
<mebaran151> hybrid, the hoary livecd I think is available now
<hybrid> for ppc?
<hybrid> i couldnt find it
<coobra> is there a burning program to ubuntu
<mebaran151> nautilus
<mebaran151> burns most everything
<mebaran151> and after that you have sound-juicer for mp3 to cd
<Dreamer3> ok, recreating and letting it format it and it worked (even though it was a pre-existing linux swap) *shrugs*
<sig> k3b is sweet for burning
<hitu> yes
<hitu> k3b \m/
<sig> bitfoo: I see your using unstable sources
<stuNNed> k3b is the kde suck.
<sig> stuNNed: gnome has no equivelent to that burning program to be honest dude.
<stuNNed> sig: dudeolios, will soon!
<sig> dudeolios?
<sig> lol
<stuNNed> sig: =)
<sig> I hope they will to be honest
<stuNNed> sig: i'm sure of it!
<sig> I use gnome and have always.
<stuNNed> sig: hopefully in hoary stable.
<sig> but I do use k3b for burning
<sig> thats the only kde app I use.
<sig> stuNNed: what program are you talking about?
<mebaran151> I find cdrecord at the cli is fine for me
<stuNNed> sig: there are a few considerations, check the ubuntu site
<mebaran151> but then again
<sig> stuNNed: give me a direct link so I don't have to search around
<kojack> hey all-i run a athlon CPU-which version of ubuntu should i download
<sig> mebaran151: yes cdrecord is  nice, but gui is nice as well when your in the desktop
<sig> i386
<Mogge> I could use a little help with sound servers.
<kojack> thanks sig-what is powerpc all about
<sig> mac
<kojack> cool
<sig>  Coaster (libburn) - GNOME/GTK alternative to K3B  http://www.coaster-burn.org/
<Mogge> how they work, how to get programs to work with them...
<sig> stuNNed: I see it
<Mogge> I'm really clueless.
<Mogge> I need to be able to hear beeps from messengers and listen to music at the same time, if you know what I mean.
<Sye> hello
<mebaran151> Mogge, esd
<mebaran151> or even alsa
<mebaran151> do that now
<mebaran151> esd is Gnome's snd server
<Mogge> it blays a little beep
<mebaran151> alsa is the driver layer that now can do mixing too
<mebaran151> I think
<Mogge> yep..
<Mogge> but esd is a server
<mebaran151> esd is a sound server
<Mogge> yep.
<mebaran151> all that means is it serves sounds
<Mogge> yep.
<mebaran151> it is not networky at all
<Mogge> no.
<Mogge> I realize that. :)
<mebaran151> yeah
<MobyTurbo> mebaran151, it can serve sounds over a network...
<mebaran151> so what is wrong with it
<Mogge> let's say I want it to serve me this .mp3
<mebaran151> just get out xmms
<Mogge> or rather, I want to listen to an .mp3 on xmms
<mebaran151> select output to esd
<Mogge> hm...
<Mogge> wait...
<pepperpot> I'm trying to set up hotplug to run jpilot-sync. I got udev to create /dev/pilot, but I can't get the /etc/hotplut/usb/visor script to run
<mebaran151> and then just play it
<Mogge> mebaran: Where can I select output?
<Mogge> output plugins?
<Mogge> eSound-output?
<Mogge> yay, it works :P
<TreadingSoftly> mebaran151:  I've made two screenshots. http://www.webofcontradictions.net/screenshots/usesysfontno.png shows OpenOffice.org with its default squashed font in menus and dialog box. http://www.webofcontradictions.net/screenshots/usesysfontyes.png shows how, even with Use System Font for Interface selected, the checkboxes seem to hide the first character of adjacent text.
<Dreamer3> "copying remaining packages to hard disk" what's up with that?
<Dreamer3> do they get installed later, not at all, available?
<Mogge> mebaran: uh.
<TreadingSoftly> Does anyone have any similar experience with OpenOffice.org checkboxes?
<Mogge> isn't there supposed to be a program called "esdplay"?
<mebaran151> mogge
<mebaran151> esdplay
<mebaran151> is for a very specific circumstance
<HaloGray> does anybody have flashplayer getting proper sound out of hoary?
<mebaran151> when your software asks for a command to play sounds
<Mogge> yeah
<Mogge> I know
<mebaran151> most programs like esd and gaim
<Mogge> like aMsn
<mebaran151> have the support compiled in
<mebaran151> oh yeah
<Mogge> it's refered to in the manpage for esd
<Mogge> but man esdplay gives nothing
<Mogge> and neither does simply saying 'esdplay'
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> hmmm
<mebaran151> aMsn
<mebaran151> what type of program is it
<mebaran151> maybe we can just use like alsaplayer
<Mogge> MSN Messenger
<Mogge> yeah sure
<mebaran151> why not just use Gaim
<Dreamer3> hmmm
<Mogge> you can select which program
<Dreamer3> guess they will be installed next
<Dreamer3> weird
<Mogge> you want to youse.
<Mogge> ehm... "youse"?
<Mogge> o.o
<Mogge> mebaran: Let's say I DO want to use aMsn, however...
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> go to synaptic
<Mogge> oh
<mebaran151> and select all the alsaplayer packages in sight
<Mogge> what's the terminal command for synaptic?
<TreadingSoftly> Mogge: synaptic
<Mogge> or can I do this through apt-get?
<HaloGray> apt-get
<mebaran151> or
<mebaran151> just apt-get install esound-clients
<Mogge> ah
<Mogge> great!
<mebaran151> there you go
<Mogge> yeah, now esdplay *exists*
<Mogge> let's try it out :-)
<mebaran151> I think you might need like %q
<mebaran151> but I am unsure
<mebaran151> manpage if you runinto trouble
<Mogge> worked really well :)
<mebaran151> cool
<mebaran151> Anyone do any midi stuff
<mebaran151> I need to load a midi sf2
<mebaran151> on my Audigy
<mebaran151> I modprobed snd-emux-synth
<mebaran151> and installed the awesfx packages
<mebaran151> but it complains it cant find an hwdep device
<Mogge> now
<Mogge> how do I make esd start automatically?
<Mogge> are there any init.d-scripts or something?
<coobra> Mogge:  hej hej
<mebaran151> I think it normally does
<mebaran151> automagically with gnome
<bitfoo> anyone know how to change the default media player in firefox
<Mogge> coobra: tja.
<Mogge> mebaran: Weird.
<Mogge> mebaran: Hadn't started until I started it :$
<topyli> Mogge: see computer -> desktop prefs -> sound, tick "start sound server at startup"
<Mogge> hm
<Mogge> argh
<kent> Am i the only one who cant find out how to write covers to dvd's in Linux?  I just cant find a program that lets me do it :(
<Mogge> don't make me start gnome-panel :)
<Mogge> but then there must be something I can put in .xinitrc, right?
<topyli> Mogge: gnome-sound-properties
<Mogge> topyli: isn't that just for gnome, though?
<topyli> Mogge: do you use gnome in the first place?
<Mogge> nahg
<Mogge> openbox
<topyli> ah
<topyli> and how do you start openbox?
<bitfoo> covers?
<bitfoo> like case covers?
<randabis> I guess you could make a script to do it
<randabis> to start esd you just have to type esd
<Mogge> ofcourse :D
<topyli> Mogge: if you use startx, ~/.xinitrc should be the one. with xdm it's .xsession. i'm not sure if gdm respects that
<bitfoo> what do the arrays mean for hoary?
<Mogge> topyli: yeah, already done.
<bitfoo> is it distributed?
<Dreamer3> df
<Dreamer3> hmmm
<Dreamer3> how much space does warty take up fully installed?
<Dreamer3> i only have a 2g drive
<TreadingSoftly> kent: what do you mean by writing covers to dvds?
<Zomb> hi
<HaloGray> hi Zomb
<Zomb> what is the fastest and most reliable way to detect Ubuntu?
<Zomb> read: see that it is Ubuntu and not Debian
<pussfeller> /dev/hda1             5.7G  1.9G  3.6G  35% /
<HaloGray> ... I don't understand the question
<topyli> Dreamer3: might just fit there, but doesn't leave too much for data
<kojack> lol
<bitfoo> umm...http header?
<HaloGray> detect ubuntu?
<kent> TreadingSoftly, well.. My brother wants to be able to print covers for the DVDs that he has burnt. Do you understand me?
<pussfeller> just under 2 gigs with a few extra things installed
<topyli> Zomb: cat /etc/lsb-release
<hypn0> Zomb: the three half naked people on login screen :-D
<Zomb> oh jeez
<bitfoo> i have no naked people? :D
<Zomb> any developers around?
<Dreamer3> topyli: hmmmmm
<Dreamer3> topyli: well, this is just a test box, but i'll be annoyed if it can't even instal... because it copied 397mb of debs to the HD it could be accessing off of CD
<pussfeller> might be some locale stuff you get jettison to free up space
<pussfeller> i had alot more free space when it first installed, so you will be fine to get started
<LucidVisions> developers of what,,linux in genral or just ubuntu?
<topyli> Dreamer3: it's an option, you don't have to copy them there
<Dreamer3> bitfoo: apt-get install ubunut-calendar
<Dreamer3> topyli: oh, i was never prompted
<bitfoo> what?
<Dreamer3> topyli: do you have to run expert to be asked?
<Dreamer3> topyli: it copied them over and is installing them from the HD, you're saying that's optional?
<Dreamer3> bitfoo: you asked where the naked people were
<topyli> Dreamer3: it optionally copies them there so you don't have to use the cd when you install extra stuff
* ewhitten wonders if he came into the room at the right time...
<Dreamer3> topyli: where was i supposed to be asked?
<topyli> Dreamer3: i think so. but i've done both kinds of installs, so i'm not swearing about the "normal" install
<Dreamer3> topyli: i don't think you get an optionin normal... i wasn't even asked how to configure the bootloader in normal mode
<chillywilly> bah
<chillywilly> my gnome froze up
<chillywilly> then I restarted and now it will not load the nvidia kernel module
<topyli> Dreamer3: since you're short on space, i'd do a minimal install anyway and add stuff. the debian way
<pussfeller> i wish they would use random numbers for uids to make nfs things easier
<eskilo> how do i remove a package from the system install without removing the local install version of it?
<eskilo> like say i had some library in /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib, and wanted to keep the /usr/local/lib version.
<Dreamer3> topyli: except i'm wanting to try the full ubunut, so i'll just hope it works
<Dreamer3> topyli: i suppose i could delete all the debs from /var/cache/apt... but i don't know what the install would do then :)
<chillywilly> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
<chillywilly> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<chillywilly> X will not come back up now
<Dreamer3> how can you scroll the linux console?
<ewhitten> chillywilly:  is the module already loaded?
<topyli> Dreamer3: try the expert install, it'll ask for your opinion a lot more often :)
<ewhitten> Dreamer3:  shift or ctrl + page up
* ewhitten can't remember quite which.
<topyli> shift
<chillywilly> ewhitten: I was just running fine and then things locked up and now I cannot bring X back up
<chillywilly> I manually reset the box with the reset switch
<ewhitten> topyli:  thanks.  I just do it automatically nowadays.
<chillywilly> maybe the driver is fsked up?
<chillywilly> corrupted
<Coily> i read on some outdated linux faq that changing the size of a swap partition would mean formatting the entire drive, im assuming this isnt true
<chillywilly> which package would it be in?
<chillywilly> I can try reinstalling it
<ewhitten> chillywilly:  shouldn't happen.  Have you rebooted since you installed the nvidia module.
<pepperpot> anyone good with bash? How do I pipe stderr from a script to, say, email me the errors?
<Dreamer3> ewhitten: except it only goes up one screen, how useless :)
<ewhitten> crap.  I gotta run.
<Dreamer3> topyli: is it true that ubuntu-desktop pulls in ALL the dfault install?
<chillywilly> ewhitten: no but I restarted X and got the nvidia splash screen
<shawn> pepperpot:   shellcommand|mail -s 'Subject' your@email.com
<chillywilly> ewhitten: so I was under the impression that it worked
<Coily> anyone?
<ewhitten> shawn / pepperpot:  but just stderr would be 2> or with the `tee` command.
<pepperpot> shawn, but that's only stdin, not stderr, right?
* ewhitten has to run.  back in a few.
<ewhitten> pepperpot:  shawn's suggestion was stdout, actually.
<martyr> Coily: this is bullshit
<pepperpot> ewhitten, stdout but not stderr? or both?
<chillywilly> ewhitten: just manually inserted the module now
<shawn> pepperpot : right... so cmd 2>&1 1>/dev/null
<martyr> Coily: and it was never true
<topyli> Dreamer3: i guess
<Coily> i see
<BiteMeBilly> Dumb question of the day!  How do I make a non color printer stop trying to print color?
<pepperpot> shawn, or in my case cmd 2>&1 1|mail -s result me ?
<chillywilly> ewhitten: nm, that worked
<martyr> Coily: just resize it as you desire.. as long as you don't kill any other partitions you'll be ok
<Dreamer3> topyli: :)
<Coily> 1 gig swap partition coming up :p
<R0bnyc> Everyone using Array 4 ? (Latest Hoary)
<chillywilly> ewhitten: don't you guys use discover or something that will do some hardware detection and load modules?
<martyr> BiteMeBilly: install appropriate drivers...
<chillywilly> ewhitten: do I have to manually add nvidia to /etc/modules like on debian sid?
<pepperpot> Okay great! Works.
<BiteMeBilly> martyr: Ubuntu seemed to have the drivers for my HP LaserJet 5 but it's sending the color to it.
<pepperpot> Now how do I get my hotplug script to wait for the symlinks to be up before running?
<pepperpot> Sleep 3?
<pepperpot> or is there a better way to wait for /dev/pilot to exist?
<Dreamer3> topyli: i checked in aptitude, it seems that way
<Dreamer3> topyli: so if i'd done a minimal install i could have apt-get ubuntu-desktop from the CDs
<Dreamer3> oh well, live and learn, eh?
<topyli> Dreamer3: i think you'll end up with the same stuff then
<chillywilly> anyone know what the proper thing to do to get certain kernel modules to load on boot up for Ubuntu would be?
<topyli> Dreamer3: as a plus, you could take the cd out of sources.list and just install the updated packages from the net
<topyli> before installing ubuntu-desktop
* chillywilly was just expecting more from Ubuntu than what debian proper does ;)
<Dreamer3> topyli: dial-up... installing from net= bad
<topyli> ah
<chillywilly> nah, you just leave the computer run overnight ;)
<chillywilly> that's what we used to do in the old days ;)
<topyli> depends on how they bill you (by the minute or by the month)
* Dreamer3_ yawns.
<Sav> I have event sounds in ubuntu, but when i try to play a mp3/xvid/mpg etc in VLC i have no sound at all, any ideas?
<HrdwrBoB> chillywilly: stick them in /etc/modules
<chillywilly> topyli: well yea...some telcos are bastards
<HrdwrBoB> Sav: either use esd output on vlc
<HrdwrBoB> or killall esd
<HrdwrBoB> and then run vlc
<chillywilly> HrdwrBoB: bah, yea of course one can do that but I though Ubuntu would be more user friendly than that ;)
<Sav> HrdwrBoB, how do i change to esd in vlc?
<HrdwrBoB> chillywilly: well, hotplug should detect all your stuff
<HrdwrBoB> Sav: sorry I don't know, dont' use vlc
<Xappe> think you'll need an addition package
<HrdwrBoB> Sav: give me a tic
<chillywilly> it didn't load the nvidia driver
<Xappe> *additional
<topyli> yahzee is a very challenging strategy game
<Xappe> Sav, something like vlc-esd
<chillywilly> nvidia_agp was loaded though
<HrdwrBoB> Sav: vlc-plugin-esd
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get or synaptic that package-
<HrdwrBoB> then go to preferences, audio out plugin
<HrdwrBoB> chillywilly: that's just the AGP driver
<chillywilly> HrdwrBoB: I know that
<HrdwrBoB> chillywilly: if you want the nvidia driver install nvidia-glx
<Sav> HrdwrBoB, works now, thnx
<HrdwrBoB> np Sav
<chillywilly> HrdwrBoB: I already have it working
<HrdwrBoB> ok cool
<chillywilly> HrdwrBoB: the problem was on reboot it did not know enough to load it again
<HrdwrBoB> hrm it should load it automagically
<chillywilly> HrdwrBoB: I thought it would be smarter than that ;)
<HrdwrBoB> if not on boot, on X load
<HrdwrBoB> ok bbl, breakfast
<chillywilly> HrdwrBoB: I had to modprobe it in
<chillywilly> I would think that if you configured X to use the nvidia driver it would load the kernel module too
<HaloGray> Ok, for anybody else having issues with flash and various other sound problems in hoary, check out this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2743&page=1&pp=10
<Sav> HrdwrBoB, one more thing, how can i fix so i can play 2 soundsources at once? when vlc is playing mp3 i can hear the eventsounds in ubuntu
<CreeVal> Anyone who can help me with automounting an NTFS volume? Ive added the line found on www.ubuntuguide.org , but when booting it says that special device /dev/sda1 does not excist... Wich it does because i can mount it when i enter gnome desktop... Any ideas?
<dueyfinster> I am trying to install ubuntu (warthy), but it asks for cd drivers,  on a floppy, but my pc doesnt have floppy drives. Any Ideas? Help Much Appreiciated!
<Dreamer3_> i think i'm going to have to dynamically delete .debs as they are installed to make this work :)
<syn-ack> Dreamer3_: apt-get clean ?
<Dreamer3_> syn-ack: what will delete ALL the packages, yeah?
<Dreamer3_> syn-ack: it's still installing from archive...
<syn-ack> right
<syn-ack> then dont do that.... heh
<Dreamer3_> syn-ack: can't do that, i can only dlete the ones alreayd installed
<syn-ack> on
<syn-ack> oh
<syn-ack> wait wait wait
<syn-ack> Dreamer3_: Clean with clean anything that you've installed.
<CreeVal> Anyone who can help me with automounting an NTFS volume? Ive added the line found on www.ubuntuguide.org , but when booting it says that special device /dev/sda1 does not excist... Wich it does because i can mount it when i enter gnome desktop... Any ideas?
<dueyfinster> I am trying to install ubuntu (warthy), but it asks for cd drivers,  on a floppy, but my pc doesnt have floppy drives. Any Ideas? Help Much Appreiciated!
<syn-ack> CreeVal: Yeah, like Im sure the manual on line states, do you have a SCSI device installed?
<CreeVal> Yeah its a SATA drive...
<syn-ack> are the sATA drivers installed, CreeVal
<CreeVal> Yes... Because i can mount it in gnome desktop... But not "premount" it...
<hitu> anyone knows of a program to stream webcams ?
<syn-ack> So you are having issues with /etc/fstab
<CreeVal> Yeah...
<syn-ack> Whats the line?
<CreeVal> 2 seck
<CreeVal> sec*
<CreeVal> syn-ack: this is the line i currently use: /dev/sda1       /media/windows  ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<netmonk> can anyone if hoary works ok on a notebook?
<netmonk> can anyone tell me if hoary works ok on a notebook?
<netmonk> ;)
<HrdwrBoB> netmonk: wfm
<netmonk> HrdwrBoB, ???
<HrdwrBoB> works for me
<TreadingSoftly> netmonk: hi, i'm running Ubuntu hoary on a Thinkpad T40. Works okay.
<Sav> how come i cant see other users typing with bold text, i can only see my own bold lines. Any ideas? using X-Chat
<HaloGray> hoary works better than warty did on my dell
<HaloGray> it extended the centrino lifetime to 4 hours instead of 1
<dolphy> i installed ubuntu on a very old laptop and managed to do an apt-get -u dist-upgrade on it but now it's not booting anymore
<HaloGray> 4 hours is what windows gets as well :)
<netmonk> wow, that's great to hear
<dolphy> it reports : Kernel Panic : Attempted to kill init (because /dev/console could not be opened)
<dolphy> any clue what i could try ?
<syn-ack> CreeVal: try this: /dev/sda1                    /mnt/win2k              ntfs            ro,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<netmonk> I'm on toshiba and I'm just upgrading to hoary
<CreeVal> syn-ack: will do...
<Sav> HrdwrBoB, did u see my question about 2 sound sources?
<CreeVal> syn-ack: rebooting now...
* syn-ack spins Dr Dre - Housewife
<hitu> guess nobody knows of a cam server that will work :[
<hitu> cause i tried Gyach
<hitu> i can just view cams .. i cant uplaod
<hitu> upload*
<julio> i think you can send with AYTTM.
<threshold> does anyone know of any mISDN fixes in hoary? (kernel 2.6.10)?
<CreeVal> syn-ack: Didn't work, but thx for trying ;)
<syn-ack> CreeVal: I took that straight from the docs. theres something else wrong then
<CreeVal> syn-ack: most likely yes
<syn-ack> CreeVal: as root, fdisk -l
<syn-ack> and see what the partitions are
<BiteMeBilly> dueyfinster: What are you installing on?  Seems it's not being very friendly with you.
<julio> hitu, try ayttm.
<bruce_> does any one from you use amule?
<hitu> k
<julio> you can send webcam images w/yahoo
<jcurry> How can i make firefox print through cups, not just a .ps file? all the other apps (gedit, OOo) can print, but not firefox...what to do?
<CreeVal> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24792 cylinders
<CreeVal> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<CreeVal>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<CreeVal> /dev/hda1   *           1       24792   199141708+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<CreeVal> Disk /dev/hdb: 122.9 GB, 122942324736 bytes
<CreeVal> 16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 238216 cylinders
<kengur> how do i remove an applet from gnome pannel if it doesn't have menu options?
<hitu> niceness :D
<hitu> thanks
<CreeVal> Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes
<CreeVal>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<CreeVal> /dev/hdb1               1      238216   120060832+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<CreeVal> /dev/hdb5   *           1      234259   118066473   83  Linux
<CreeVal> /dev/hdb6          234260      238216     1994296+  83  Linux
<CreeVal> Disk /dev/sda: 300.0 GB, 300090728448 bytes
<CreeVal> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 36483 cylinders
<Cloudchaser> hmm anyone got poker sites working in linux?
<CreeVal> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<CreeVal>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<CreeVal> /dev/sda1   *           1       36483   293049666    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Cloudchaser> my husband wants me to play poker with him
<hitu> kengur: right click on the applet and select REMOVE
<pepperpot> Does udev wait for hotplug to finish its scripts before adding symlinks?
<hitu> :P that easy
<julio> CreeVal. next time put that in the #flood channel.
<julio> please
<CreeVal> wtf?
<hitu> CreeVal: use paste bin :P stop the flooding
<kengur> hitu: "if it doesn't have menu options"
<Cloudchaser> they all have windows .exe files to download..i'll try cedega and see if it works with that
<CreeVal> sorry peeps
<jcurry> How can i make firefox print through cups, not just a .ps file? all the other apps (gedit, OOo) can print, but not firefox...what to do?
<Mogge> oh.
<CreeVal> really sorry for the flooding...
<Mogge> I hate it when someone you know really wants you to do something. and then you can't because of Linux.
<julio> go to the #flood channel to paste.
<hitu> kengur: uhh umm not much of a gnome user .. but there'e somethin inthe control panel to edit the menu
<Mogge> usually something software-specific, ofcourse.
<Mogge> worst scenario EVER.
<julio> Like what Mogge?
<Mogge> like Cloudchasers dilemma.
<CreeVal> ok
<julio> CloudchaserS?
<hitu> eh Mogge
<hitu> lmao
<jnk> jcurry, if cups is configured I guess you can print with the command lp or lpr in firefox
<jcurry> jnk, what would the command be, specifically? i'm not familiar with lp(r)
<pepperpot> Mogge, I love it when someone you know really want you to do something you don't want to do, and then you can't because of Linux. Best scenario EVAR.
<Mogge> hehe
<Mogge> that's true
<Mogge> like playing those silly games over msn
<julio> Oh, those.
<pepperpot> yeah, or run some .exe "ecard"
<julio> Well that's Microsoft's fault.
<hitu> games on MSN ? :S
<Mogge> msn messenger
<bitfoo> anyone know why menus and text in flash don't show up for me in firefox ;X
<kent> Mogge, though sometimes it's a bit frustrating when some one wants you to watch them on the webcamera with msn, and you realy cant :(
<hitu> oh bleh dunno not been on Microsoft products since Nov,2004
<hitu> :[
<Mogge> yes! :(
<jnk> jcurry, I juste use "lp filename.ps" to print a file to the default printer. If this works for you from the terminal (with a .ps file created by firefox) then you can try to write just "lp" as the print command in firefox
<Mogge> like a really hot chi... oh yeah, that's gonna happen.
<julio> kent, you can with AYTTm
<jcurry> jnk, ok, thanks, i'll try it...
<Twiggy> Hey I just installed onto my PC and it hangs on the loading Grub screen after I reboot, anybody know how to fix this?
* CreeVal is ashamed of is IRC n00bness...
<CreeVal> his*
<threshold> Twiggy: which ubuntu did you install?
<Twiggy> thread:  I used a Warty CD
<Twiggy> Errr
<Twiggy> sorry, threshold :oD
<threshold> Twiggy: what arch are you using?
<Twiggy> x86
<threshold> i don't know... i know that the amd64 hoary just got fixed :)
<johns_> Twiggy: sometimes it's conflict between what die bios says and wat grub sees
<Twiggy> Is there a way to pass boot parameters before it's completely installed?
<Twiggy> johns_:  How so
<johns_> dunno, i've had a lot of problems with ubuntu AND debian on some systems
<Twiggy> I've had ACPI issues with 2.6.8 and 2.6.9 kernels on a number of distros _and_ from scratch kernels, so I'm assuming that's probably the issue
<johns_> setting them to lba in the bios solved it in most cases
<Twiggy> Setting what to lba
<johns_> the drive params in the bios setup
<johns_> or auto
* Twiggy curses his crappy bios
<Twiggy> Hopefully I can do that ;oD
<johns_> ofcourse you can
<topyli> Twiggy: don't curse thy bios. it's vital to you :)
* Twiggy pets his bios
<mike998> not in public, buddy
<Twiggy> Hehe
<johns_> I like the 'hit del for setup' message
<johns_> a 'del' is a 'slut' in dutch ;)
<Twiggy> johns_:  LBA is marked as supported
<johns_> in general setup
<johns_> ?
<Twiggy> johns_:  I'm in the config for my hda
<johns_> that's mode yes?
<johns_> lba or auto
<Twiggy> lba mode
<johns_> should work
<Elsidox>  help can someone help me I just upgraded to hoary and everything works great. I installed cedega and im trying to install starcraft but its not working.
<johns_> any s-ata drives in your system?
<johns_> aor s-ata capable?
<Twiggy> nope
<johns_> hm. one disk? two?
<Twiggy> 2 IDe's
<Twiggy> IDe drives, oboth on the same chain
<Twiggy> Then there's the separate chain
<johns_> a master and a slave, should work
<johns_> you could let you bios autodetect your hard drives again
<Twiggy> Yeah that's what I'm trying
<Twiggy> My mobo has SATA, but I'm not using any dev's, my bad
<altan> okay, gnome system monitor HAS to be reporting memory usage incorrectly - there's no way zinf takes 111MB playing a single MP3 file or rhythmbox takes 70MB
<Twiggy> johns_:  Could that be something?
<johns_> Twiggy: yes
<johns_> i noticed that ubuntu (or any linux) sees the ide drivers as hde and hdf
<Twiggy> johns_:  I'm seing an ATA/IDE config, it's set to enhanced: all SATA and PATA resources enabled
<Mogge> hm
<Twiggy> Hmmmm
<Mogge> how about xmms-midi
<johns_> try to disable the sata for now
<Twiggy> k
<Mogge> anyone's got that to work right?
<Twiggy> johns_:  Should I reinstall with these new settings?
<johns_> reinstall?
<johns_> no
<Twiggy> Hrm
<Twiggy> Still no go
<johns_> just hangs?
<Twiggy> yeah
<johns_> weird
<hitu> julio: ayttm is installed
<hitu> but umm its not streaming
<johns_> the bootloder installation on debian based systems suck
<hitu> i mean i get the request on other id
<hitu> but it doesn stream .. it just says connected and stuff
<johns_> Twiggy: do you get the grub loader screen or does it hang before that?
<Twiggy> Just before that
<Twiggy> Loading Grub 1.5...
<Twiggy> And it sits there
<johns_> ah, well, you need to get into your system
<johns_> with a boot cd
<johns_> or rescue cd
<Twiggy> Change the boot params that way/
<Twiggy> ?
<johns_> mount your drives, chroot to that mountpoint and reinstall grub
<eskilo> is there a way to increase the resolution in grub?
<eskilo> so it doesn't look all ghetto.
<johns_> grub-install /dev/hda i should think
<pepperpot> grub looks ghetto??
<pepperpot> grub is just keepin it real
* johns_ likes lilo a lot more
<eskilo> when it starts up my system's text looks very low-res like 1980's.
<Twiggy> johns_:  Thankya, I'll screw with it some
<johns_> have fun ;)
<eskilo> john__:  supposedly grub is much much better in a technical sense.  i just wish it _looked_ better.
<ubuntu> hi
<Guardiann> good afternoon fellows
<pepperpot> do either grub or lilo recognize usb keyboards?
<ubuntu> is there any way to isntall ubuntu from the live cd?
<johns_> @ eskilo: i know, i just know lilo better :)
<johns_> pepperpot: both should
<_psai> are there any "dual monitor" howtos
<johns_> at that point it's a bios thing
<pepperpot> johns_, i've used lilo and never bothered to learn grub until i installed ubuntu. Then, since it was using grub, I was forced to learn it to understand what the hell was going on in my system
<sladen> _psai: Google for 'Xinerama'
<topyli> ubuntu: no
<johns_> hm, i did an apt-get install lilo
<sladen> johns_: what did you find wrong with Grub?
<ubuntu> so you basically need the other disk
<johns_> I've been migrating some systems to debian and ubuntu
<sladen> pepperpot: grub/lilo don't talk to USB keyboards;  use USB->PS/2 keyboard emulation in hte BIOS
<topyli> ubuntu: yes :)
<johns_> on some grub left me with an not bootable system
<pepperpot> johns_, i think i've been lucky so far
<pepperpot> what are the relative merits of ayttm and gaim?
<johns_> pepperpot: no, I think I have some pretty weird configs on some systems
<ubuntu> is it worth to migrate from suse to ubuntu?
<jesuel> id say yes
<topyli> ubuntu: i think it is worth it to migrate from suse period :)
<jesuel> the machine i got running ubuntu is running it quite nice with very LOW load
<Bandit> ubuntu depends on what your looking for
<ubuntu> stable and easy to install system
<ubuntu> yast takes ages to install software
<Bandit> warty is easy to install and very stable
<kent> ubuntu, if you have a working system etc,  i would not do it. I like ubuntu, but having a working system over time.. is better than changing to whatever people for the moment seems to like. As long as it works i would not change
<|QuaD-_> anyone here tried mepis?
<johns_> yep, I did
<|QuaD-_> whats your opinions
<Bandit> kent isnt your system working?
<syn-ack> I dont use rpm based distros
<johns_> ubuntu is cleaner
<|QuaD-_> johns_: what do you mean
<johns_> the way the desktop looks
<johns_> and it more or less copies a live cd to your harddisk
<|QuaD-_> i just miss kde
<pharynx> I experience intermitten lockup when accessing Desktop Preference or System Configuration menu, anybody seen that?
<ubuntu> ok I think I am migrating now
<johns_> then use kde with ubuntu
<|QuaD-_> johns_: it didn't feel as complete as gnome (on ubuntu)
<ubuntu> by the way, is gnome 2.8 available for ubuntu?
<Guardiann> ubuntu yes its on warty
<topyli> ubuntu: it's the default
<ubuntu> great
<Twiggy> johns_: I did a sudo grub-install /dev/hda and it says: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<johns_> hm, I mostly use windowmaker or xfce
<ubuntu> great
<Guardiann> :)
<ubuntu> I will be back with a ubuntu system
<jesuel> gnome for me
<ubuntu> c ya
<johns_> Twiggy: did you mount your drives
<Guardiann> have fun
* Twiggy slaps himself
<johns_> first /
<johns_> then /boot
<johns_> the rest doesn't really matter
<Twiggy> johns_:  k
<coobra> hmm
<jesuel> Of course, I use xdcmp and connect from a windows box and display my Xsessions on that machine ;p
<johns_> and after you mounted them, do a 'chroot /mountpoint_of_you_choice
<jesuel> At least i do that when im working ;p
<gazoombo> I'm on the phone with my friend who is trying to get ndiswrapper installed. how can I make synaptic or apt use a tarball?
<johns_> jesuel: remote x rules ;)
<jesuel> aye ;p
<kent> Bandit, my system is working perfectly. Thats what i wanted to say, if its working.. dont change.  :)
* jesuel dances to the music...
<pharynx> ok let's try again, anybody seen gnome-panel freezes when accessing certain menu items?
<coobra> hmm whats on and of as deafault off deamons ??
<topyli> gazoombo: apt can use debian sources but not plain tarballs
<Twiggy> johns_:  gaH! still no go, how can I install lilo?
<Twiggy> johns_:  Got it installed again, but still won't boot
<eskilo> what are the alsa modules called?
<topyli> eskilo: snd-foo
<gazoombo> topyli: I believe it is a debian source package, but how can I point it to that file, or what does it need to be put in order to be indexed as a possible package to install?
<KevMan> pharynx: Yeah, 3 time @ 2 -3 mins yesterday.
<pharynx> on mine, gnome-panel freezes forever
<pharynx> until I booted the machine
<KING^^^> hello all
<KING^^^> artur@ubuntu:~ $ /etc/init.d/ssh start
<KING^^^>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...
<KING^^^> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<KING^^^> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<KING^^^> Disabling protocol version 2. Could not load host key
<KING^^^>  *hd: no hostkeys available -- exiting.                                  [fail] 
<KING^^^> why it doesn't starts ?
<johns_> Twiggy: normally 'apt-get install lilo'
<cowbud> KING^^^: there is something called channel etiquette and oyu aren't going to get help by doing shit like that
<KevMan> pharynx. But also whilest closing certain things.
<johns_> when root
<topyli> gazoombo: dunno, i just put the debian src sources to sources.list and do 'apt-get build-dep foo' and 'apt-get -b source foo' or something. i forget because i use wajig :)
<johns_> and then a lilo.config
<cowbud> KING^^^: notice when you are starting that service you are not root put sudo in front of that
<johns_> damn /etc/lilo.conf
<pepperpot> how do i get a hotplug script to run after udev creates the symlink rather than before? jpilot-sync needs to run after /dev/pilot is created
<KING^^^> artur@ubuntu:~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<KING^^^>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<KING^^^> cowbud:
<KevMan> pharynx: MS word did it first, thought "ah typical"
<pharynx> KevMan: MS Word??
<topyli> KING^^^: please don't flood
<KING^^^> i`m not flooding
<cowbud> KING^^^: put a restart and see what happens and yes you are flooding
<KING^^^> ok , sorry
<hitu> okay
<topyli> KING^^^: use #flood for that :)
<hitu> how do i umm remove usbvideo module
<hitu> i get this
<KevMan> pharynx: yeah, crossover. need it for word docs that I recieve.
<KING^^^> yeah sure ...
<KING^^^> i said sorry
<hitu> root@kinky:/home/hitu # modprobe -r usbvideo
<hitu> FATAL: Module usbvideo is in use.
<KING^^^> it won't happen` again
<cowbud> KING^^^: try the same command with restart instead of start
<hitu> omg
<hitu> i just unplugged the cam
<hitu> and it works again :S
<hitu> thats sooooo bleh
<KING^^^> cowbud:
<KING^^^> * Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                             [ ok ] 
<cowbud> KING^^^: is it running?
<KING^^^> * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<KevMan> pharynx: Then froze once when closing network window and once after trying to change certain preferances.
<pharynx> KevMan: OpenOffice doesn't work for your purpose?
<cowbud> KING^^^: oddly enough saying it still failed with the same error is sufficient enough then pasting two whole lines to the channel...try putting sh -x /etc/init.d/ssh start and see where it is failing..
<cowbud> and don't paste all that output
<KevMan> pharynx: Sometimes it changes the formating of complicated docs
<KevMan> pharynx: Otherwise yes, and I use it as well.
<pharynx> KevMan: hmmm ok
<KING^^^>  *'[' 1 -eq 0 '] '                                                        [fail] '
<KING^^^> cowbud:
<cowbud> KING^^^: yah that doesn't help
<cowbud> KING^^^: paste it all in #flood and I might be able to help
<pharynx> KevMan: the bad thing about it is that bug-buddy tries to send the stack trace to someone, but it freezes also
<eskilo> whenever i try to use alsa, the program in question freezes.
<eskilo> wtf
<eskilo> this just started happening.
<blah09> evening, does anyone know if theres a lemmings version for linux? =)
<pharynx> anybody knows how to get the bug-buddy stack-trace manually?
<KevMan> pharynx. I think though with me its just Nautilus thats having problems, mouse still moves, just can't do anything.
<pharynx> KevMan: .. thing is, i wasn't running nautilus or is nautilus *always* runs a'la explorer.exe?
<KevMan> pharynx: Nautilus is like konqueror on kde.
<eskilo> except much much better.
<KevMan> Needs getting used to.
<pharynx> eskilo: well, i haven't seen konqueror hang yet ;)
<rempresent> quick question, why does my mplayer plugin for mozilla firefox hang after I download the video?
<eskilo> i've never seen nautilus hang either.
<Anubis> how does one start and stop services in Ubuntu?
<pharynx> eskilo: well, something obviously hangs on mine, mouse is working but the GUI just freezes
<Anubis> I want to stop and start webmin
<ewhitten> Anubis:  sudo /etc/init.d/service  start | stop | restart | etc
<KevMan> Only recently installed ubuntu, so its new to me, otherwise I use KDE.
<Anubis> thx
<KevMan> i get the message that nautilus has to close.
<pharynx> KevMan: same here.. I like it so far, except for this darn hanging
<KevMan> Dito.
<pharynx> KevMan: where did you see the message?
<KevMan> After the last hang.
<pharynx> KevMan: no i mean where.. like in /var/log or something?
<KevMan> pharynx: No, came as window on desktop
<pharynx> KevMan: i see, i got similar message except it's gnome-panel that has to close
<eskilo> i have modules loaded with "oss" in them, and i can't rmmod them because they are "in use" and i can't use alsa..can anyone help?
<KevMan> then couple of seconds empty desktop, then alls well
<pharynx> KevMan: unfort.ly mine never came back :(
<eskilo> well that sucks.  hopefully people here will be able to help you through it so that you can see how great gnome is.
<ewhitten> eskilo:  you may need to remove certain other modules first..  try using "modprobe -r" instead of rmmod.
<KevMan> pharynx: Hasn't hung today yet.
<geppy> gstreamer-jack is broken.  How do I fix it?
<KevMan> pharynx: Otherwise like Ubuntu so far.
<hyphenated> is the "free shipping of CDs" still going, and do they mind donations from people after they are received?
* KevMan strokes his laptop lovingly.
<geppy> Perhaps I should be more clear:  the gstreamer-jack package is broken.
<Xenguy> hyphenated: http://ubuntulinux.org/
<|QuaD-_> hyphenated: i bet they mind donations!
<|QuaD-_> i bet they don't want them at any cost
<eskilo> thanks ewhitten .  i did that and closed those oss modules down and alsa works now.
<Xenguy> hyphenated: for answers to both your Q's.
<mike998> |Quad-_ my sarcasam meter is broken... are you serious?
<hyphenated> Xenguy: the shipping one isn't answered clearly there
<mz2> geppy, it's not terribly useful at the mo anyways... you'll have to wait for a bit for somebody to code a decent jack gstreamer sink
<pranxor> Gnome seems to be running pretty slow so I have installed the nvidia drivers and edited the XF86Config-4 to enable hardware rendering. So far so good, but when I try to update the XF86Config-4 file with this command " sudo cd /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 >/var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4-4.md5sum" I get "permission denied" error. Any ideas how to solve this will be much appreciated
<geppy> mike:  He's kidding.
<geppy> mz2:  What's wrong with the current sink?  (I haven't had a chance to try it out, yet)
<pharynx> KevMan: ok, i'll try asking again later... thx for responding! gotta go!
<mike998> phew... I was gonna say
<|QuaD-_> mike998: i highly doubt that they would turn down a donation
<hyphenated> Xenguy: and the donate icon.. looked like an ad, and I kinda don't see them on web pages anymore :-)
<geppy> mz2:  I would be interested in coding a new sink.
<seiya> hello - does anyone know what's going on with ubuntu's look'n'feel website contest?
<topyli> mike998: you can always donate something to me, with my permission ;)
<ewhitten> pranxor:  that command doesn't look quite right.
<mz2> geppy, it just generally doesn't work too well, or with too many applications...
<ewhitten> pranxor:  for one, you can't 'cd' to a file.
<geppy> mz2:  Hmm...
<mon> hi i'd like to isntall the exact kernel source that was used to build the ubuntu kernel. that should be "linux-tree" right?
<joh> Hello, I'm having a problem with Sound Juicer. When I'm extracting a CD, it goes extremely slow (0.5x) and the audio is sparkling and plays too fast (this is raw wave). I've tried with both of my CD-drives, but with the same result... any ideas?
<pranxor> sorry, it should be "cp"
<mz2> geppy, i saw a mentioning of somebody on planet.gnome.org starting working on it, you should maybe do some searching to find this guy and help him :)
<geppy> mz2:  Thanks! =)
<mz2> i'd be glad to test it :)
<geppy> mz2:  heh... Would you want me to contact you about it, if it ends up becoming useful?
<ewhitten> pranxor:  also, you don't want the md5sum file to be a copy of your configuration file
<mon> joh: try another disc, if it's still that weird, file a bug
<Xappe> hmm, installed graveman on hoary with apt-get source -b and dkpg to enable the mp3 support. now when I run synaptic it wants to upgrade graveman although the version is the same...why what how?
<mz2> absolutely!
<ewhitten> replace 'cp' with 'md5sum'
<geppy> mz2:  Alright.  In here, or somehow else? =)
<Phr0stByte> I have just connected through a router and now my speed is much slower - any ideas here anyone?
<Shambler> is it normal that in hoary the preview for video files in nautilus isn't working any more?
<pranxor> ewhitten: I`ll try that, thanks
<topyli> Xappe: just hold the package ("pin" in synaptic IIRC)
<ewhitten> pranxor:  no problem.
<topyli> Xappe: seems to be "lock" in synaptic
<Xappe> topyli, mkay...i'll try that.
<Xappe> but I think it's strange sonehow...
<Xappe> *somehow
<shock> ok - I am going for another experiment: "how well does ubuntu install on a good old a20p thinkpad"
<shock> wish me luck
<topyli> Xappe: happened to me with gaim :)
<shock> its gonna be another hoary
<Xappe> the versions in synaptic 'installed' and 'available' are exactly the same
<Phr0stByte> I have just connected through a router and now my speed is much slower - any ideas here anyone?
<topyli> Xappe: the package in the repository probably has an "epoch" or whatever it's called, like version 1:1.1.1 while you just have 1.1.1
<|QuaD-_> Phr0stByte: are other comps on the router?
<Phr0stByte> |QuaD-_: Yes 1 - But my speed is slow even when mine is the only one on.
<DanC> hmm... I'm interested to do video capture on an ubuntu box; I'm bummed to find no dvr/freevo/mythtv package.
<Xenguy> hyphenated: Answer #1 seems clear to me; what (specifically) is it you are unclear about?
<DanC> I started building from source, using libavi from some apt repository, but ran into segfaults
<DanC> then I thought I'd just install regular debian and use the freevo package there, but there's no madwifi support in the installer
<DanC> hmm
<joh> mon: ok, same with all disks..
<Xappe> topyli, but the lock function does not seem to work. it unlocks it when I choose smart upgrade...
<drew> hi all. I have installed scribus with libqt3c102-mt and was wondering if I could make it a little less ugly (ie: use a theme) without installing all of kde...
<hyphenated> Xenguy: the last mentioned shipping date was December 2004 or so. I wasn't sure if it was still going
<drew> any pointers?
<hyphenated> November, rather
<audix> How can I browse my NTFS volumes from gnome?  Can somebody recommend me an app?
<hyphenated> gah. getting confused by order deadline and actual shipping date :-)
<topyli> Xappe: strange
<Xenguy> hyphenated: are you viewing a cached page or something?  Here's what I see (do you see it too?) -> All orders placed after the end of the February will be Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" CDs which will printed and sent as soon as Hoary releases.
<Xappe> topyli, yes
<Xenguy> hyphenated: ahh
<hyphenated> Xenguy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/shipit/ <-- that page
<topyli> Xappe: nothing should depend on graveman so why would it matter to any upgrade?
<shock> question: is all of marillat in multiverse?
<hyphenated> Xenguy: I guess I landed in the wrong spot :-) thanks
<Xenguy> hyphenated: np
<Xappe> topyli, I don't know. installed all build-deps and install deps before dkpg -i
<mon> joh: then file a bug at bugzilla i guess...
<drew> audix: just need to mount the volume (read-only is only supported) and you can use nautilus
<joh> mon: k, I'm going to try with a newer kernel first though, as this also happens with plain cdrdao...
<shock> seriously guys? how about it? marillat in multiverse or not?
<Xappe> topyli, and afaik the existing binary in the repos does not have mp3 support
<shock> talking the win32codecs n stuff
<mithro> hello people
<topyli> Xappe: yeah, and even if you missed a graveman dependancy, it would simply be broken. but nothing depends on graveman :\
<shock> hoi
<Xappe> well, i'll just see if get any answers from the graveman thread in the forum
<audix> drew, Thx, can you point me in the right direction on how to mount the volume?
<topyli> Xappe: yeah, i'm clueless
<shock> and one more question: maybe that will be answered: what was that linux-printer page in the web?
<shock> :P
<shock> okok - I'll google
<topyli> shock: dunno, browse multiverse in archive.ubuntu.com and see what's in there
<Xenguy> shock: linuxprinting.org (or .net?)
<shock> hmkay
<shock> tak
<shock> :D
<mon> anyone knows how i can install the ubuntu kernel source?
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get install linux-source-version
<Phr0stByte> I have just connected through a router and now my speed is much slower - any ideas here anyone?
<HrdwrBoB> maybe the router is broken
<shock> erm... maybe you switch/hub is too slow?
<shock> cables screwed?
<mon> HrdwrBoB: do i need to patch it manually?
<shock> roomy runs a donkey?
<HrdwrBoB> mon: no
<mon> HrdwrBoB: hmm, but the .config seems missing. i'm also not sure if it's included in the kernel so i could copy it from /proc...
<bruce_> hey how can i write an easy cronjob?
<Slaven> There's one thing I've always wanted to know.
<shock> ok slaven? what?
<shock> *g*
<drew> audix: add this to /etc/fstab:
<Slaven> It's pretty much RTFM-level, but...
<drew> audix: /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 ntfs noatime,defaults,users,ro,umask=0 0 0
<Slaven> let's say I have a terminal emulator...
<Slaven> let's say I have Eterm.
<shock> ok
<shock> U got ETerm
<drew> audix: (change the partition to suit of course)
<topyli> heh
<Slaven> I've seen how people can have messages printed to them when they run their Eterms. like small welcoming messages or status messages or whatever.
<topyli> Slaven: they are probably monitoring syslog or something
<Slaven> oh
<shock> or they are running a startup command
<shock> like "cat message.txt"
<topyli> or compiling the kernel :)
<shock> *g*
<Slaven> so there's no way to actually tell an Eterm to say "Hello World!"
<shock> there is
<topyli> sure
<Slaven> I don't mean WHILE running it. I mean as soon as it starts :D
<topyli> echo "hello world"
<shock> run on start: "echo Hello World"
<topyli> :P
<shock> or something thelike
<Slaven> shock: is there a commandline argument for running on start?
<bitfoo> anyone know how to limit upload/shape traffic in gftp!?
<shock> am looking right now
<topyli> Slaven: if the shell is a login shell, you get the motd or /etc/issue
<bitfoo> ;[
<shock> -e "command"
<shock> ?
<topyli> sure
<shock> hm - no thats instead of shell
<topyli> yeah
<Slaven> but after the action specified in -e is complete, the terminal closes...
<topyli> yes
<kim1> I have a n00b question
<shock> hm... and if that action would be "bash"
<kim1> where can I find a list of what is in the ubuntu distro?
<Slaven> topyli: Eterm -l makes it a login shell.
<shock> well... define this for login shells then
<Slaven> shock: Start just like normal.
<shock> and if u tell that bash to execute something?
<shock> like echo ...
<topyli> shock: in gnome-terminal you can just set these things in the preferences
<KING^^^> hello all
<KING^^^> i have installed bittornado-gui
<topyli> Slaven i mean, not shock
<KING^^^> how do i start it ?
<Slaven> shock: I tried Eterm -e bash -c echo "Hello World"
<shock> I know
<Slaven> didn't work :)
<Slaven> just as if I'd written Eterm -e echo "Hello World"
<Slaven> topyli: I use Eterm.
<shock> When  bash  is  invoked  as an interactive login shell, or as a non-interactive shell
<shock>        with the --login option, it first reads and executes commands from the file /etc/pro-
<shock>        file,  if  that  file exists.
<shock> how about that?
<shock> *g+
<shock> ~/.bash_login
<KING^^^> nobody can tell me ?
<Slaven> shock: Adding the --login option didn't really help either.
<niktaris> hi all,
<shock> <KING^^^> <--- use open with on an bittorret file?
<shock> slaven - add the line "echo Hello" to ~/.bash_login
<topyli> Slaven: with xterm, you can use the -ls option to make the xterm a login shell. then it will execute your ~/.login
<shock> then execute it as a login shell
<niktaris> anyone can tell me where to find ubuntu sources?
<izte> KING^^^: btdownloadgui.bittornado
<stuNNed> need help
<shock> or get gnome-btdownload
<Slaven> shock: No, doesn't work. :(
<jazzka> has ubuntu enabled Preemptible Kernel option by default?
<topyli> niktaris: archive.ubuntu.com
<shock> hmpf
<KING^^^> thanks izte
<kim1> archive.ubuntu.com
<kim1> is this where I can find a text file of all the packages>?
<topyli> Slaven: you need to see eterm's man page to see how to run it as a login shell (like -ls in xterm)
<Slaven> -l
<Slaven> it doesn't work.
<shock> hm... weirdness...
<Slaven> or rather, it starts just as normal
<shock> ill try bash_profile
<shock> aah
<shock> it works when put into profile
<niktaris> topyli, thanks. are the souce .debs for the live cd's too?
<Slaven> thanks :)
<stuNNed> i must have screwed up my home dir perms with sudo -s is there any way to fix?
<Slaven> works just fine
<topyli> niktaris: not entirely i  guess. the live cd is essentially morphix
<shock> :)
<Shambler> is it normal that in hoary the preview for video files in nautilus isn't working any more?
<Slaven> now I just have to come up with something smart to put there :D
<joh> mon: upgrading the kernel fixed the problem. :)
<shock> Slaven "this is my computer u scumbag!"
<niktaris> topyli, where can I find more info on these cd's?
<Slaven> oh.
<Slaven> I know.
<topyli> Slaven: just make it execute fortune for starters
<Slaven> something randomized. :-)
<Slaven> fortune for starters?
<mon> joh: good then :)
<shock> just run fortune
<kim1> niktaris: do you know if there is a list of all the packages on the ubuntu distro somewhere?
<topyli> niktaris: dunno off hand. try the morphix home page
<mon> anyone knows where to get the .config file for Ubuntu-kernels?
<Slaven> ah
<terry> I want to register a new protocol, however I cant seem to find gnomes file types and applications capplet
<drew> hi all. I have installed scribus with libqt3c102-mt and was wondering if I could make it a little less ugly (ie: use a theme) without installing all of kde... ?
<Slaven> exactly what I was looking for :D
<crimsun> mon: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<terry> anyone know where it is??
<mon> kim1: you can download it from a mirror like you said
<mon> crimsun: doh! thaks
<mon> must've been my dumbest question ever
<kim1> mon: I just want the list not the distro
<mon> kim1: yeah, get it from the apt mirror
<topyli> terry: you want to associate an app to a file type?
<mon> kim1: it's called Packages or something
<mon> a gzipped text file
<terry> toppyli, umm a URL
<terry> toppyli, a protocal
<kim1> is the ip for the apt mirror on the web site?
<terry> I read you can do it in file types and applications, I just cant find it
#ubuntu 2005-02-18
<topyli> terry: i think it's gconf-editor stuff now. desktop -> gnome -> url-handlers
<zerotime> hi, I just succesfully installed ubuntu
<kim1> ok I found it...http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/Contents-powerpc.gz
<kim1> thanks mon! :)
<stuNNed> crimsun: hi, i've ran a few apps under 'sudo -s' now things are messed up, is there any way to recover?
<zerotime> can someone send me a sources.list with things like kde, mplayer, amule, stuff like that
<terry> topyli: thanks
<zerotime> java
<zerotime> etc
<crimsun> stuNNed: that depends entirely on what you commands you executed.
<pdkl> when i try to install dosbox i get libsdl-sound1.2 ... but it is not going to be isntalled
<shock> <zerotime> multiverse
<crimsun> on what commands you^, rather
<shock> should contain alot
<shock> universe contains KDE
<zerotime> shock, multiverse?
<zerotime> what do you mean
<pdkl> it says it depends on libflac4 but libflac4 is not in the universe
<stuNNed> crimsun: guarddog, lokkit, firestarter, i think is all
<shock> yes
<shock> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<shock> or warty
<shock> depends on what u are using
<pdkl> its not there...
<zerotime> warty
<pdkl> i just checked
<shock> and multiverse is just another one of those
<shock> just add those lines to you /etc/apt/sources.list
<stuNNed> crimsun: now ls -l doesn't respond and gnome panels are messed up and nautilus can't start
<shock> =)
<pdkl> they already in my sources.list
<pdkl> been there since the install
<zerotime> shock, I am using warty at the moment
<stuNNed> crimsun: or is there a link to unfsck? i.e. i know it was mentioned in k3b-setup
<zerotime> can I update to horay with apt?
<saif> hello
<saif> guys, i sthere anything particular i should do tgo update to hoary??
<crimsun> zerotime: absolutely.
<saif> i changed the sources.list,
<shock> well just replace the hoary with warty
<shock> and u are set
<saif> doing the apt-get update now,
<crimsun> stuNNed: what did you do with those applications?
<saif> next, apt-get upgrade?
<crimsun> stuNNed: (I use a homebrewed iptables script, so I'm afraid I can't necessarily assist.)
<saif> lucky me, another person is asking about updating to hoary!
<stuNNed> crimsun: i launched them under 'sudo -s' and configured them, or would there be another reason why ls -l /home/lance doesn't respond?
<stuNNed> crimsun: or gets hung?
<crimsun> stuNNed: usually if that command doesn't respond, you have a serious problem like a kernel oops
<shock> to really upgrade from warty to hoary run "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<crimsun> stuNNed: does it work after a reboot?
<terry> toppyli, you wouldnt have any idea as to how to add a URL handler would you??
<stuNNed> crimsun: sure doesn't
<medgno> I upgraded debian sid to warty to hoary today. all working too.
<shock> (same as 'smart upgrade' in synaptic)
<Xappe> saif, if you have any backports installed you should get them fixed first
<stuNNed> crimsun: let me try booting another kernel, brb
<Xappe> saif, there's a thread bout that on the forum
<saif> Xappe: i'm sorry but i donno what a backport is?!
<zerotime> to update to hoary just apt-get dist-upgrade
<zerotime> ?
<Xappe> saif, then you probably don't need to bother about them :)
<zerotime> changing the sources.list file warty with hoary right?
<shock> <zerotime> - right
<shock> but be aware that hoary is testing
<shock> and may contain buggy software
<shock> =)
<zerotime> I am used to debian sid
<Pluk> hi ppls
<shock> allright
<shock> hoi Pluk
<zerotime> what about the kernel
<Xappe> ...and as I said to saif. if you have backports installed you should take care of them first
<zerotime> is there any kernel image to install
<shock> what about the kernel?
<shock> yes
<shock> plenty to pick from
<zerotime> it will update it?
<shock> actually
<zerotime> then
<shock> hm... might be
<zerotime> with dist-upgrade
<zerotime> ok
<Pluk> anyone got bootsplash running already?
<shock> but u can upgradde it seperately if you want
<shock> not me (powerpc)
<shock> no bootsplash
<zerotime> I just love this new distro, it contains just the soft I want in my system, with the stability of a debian system, and not as crappy as kanotix, or knoppix,
<zerotime> what do you guys think
<randabis> usplash should be in hoary in a few days :p
<Pluk> yeha but bootsplash is native in 2.6.11-rc.. now
<Xappe> zerotime, I love it, and I've used only hoary for a couple of months...
<saif> ok, it is currently upgrading ( or so i think )
<medgno> will hoary get the Industrial cursors back soon?
<zerotime> Xappe, I just installed it, and have taken a look at the soft included, I dont think I need to install anything else
<Xappe> Pluk, yes but usplash will be better...no kernel patches, nothing... :)
<randabis> Pluk, I think hoary's kernel is going to be 2.6.10...Fabio might put a 2.6.11 kernel in universe though
<zerotime> appart from divx, mp3 support
<randabis> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<randabis> boom, mp3
<Pluk> yup ive read usplash is fully userspace (hence the Usplash)
<zerotime> and divx I think should be apt-get install mplayer
<medgno> w32codecs also comes in handy
<randabis> not necessarily...you just need w32codecs
<randabis> then you can use totem-xine :p
<zerotime> ok, thats in unverse right?
<zerotime> does this distro include dvdcss?
<randabis> no, you'll have to add the marilliat repository for that
<saif> did i get disconnected or somethn?
<zerotime> randabis can I see the line please?
<zerotime> so I can add it to sources-list
<randabis> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<zerotime> ok
<zerotime> thx
<shock> <zerotime> what do you guys think <-- I lovve ubuntu, too
<zerotime> ahahaha
<shock> cause its got a well developed powerpc branch for one
<zerotime> shock 3d acceleration for ati, (ati drivers) is just the same as debian
<zerotime> right?
<shock> right
<[Spooky] > hello all
<zerotime> so this is an easy to install debian system really
<shock> only the powerpc radeon is not really nice... but its not on debian either
<shock> *g*
<shock> yes
<shock> and unlike plain-debian - it comes with a well arranged desktop
<shock> and good combo of software
<zerotime> yes
<[Spooky] > anyone good with irssi ? :)
<zerotime> very good software,
<shock> and bleeding edge gnome-components
<zerotime> indeed
<zerotime> installation process is just awesome
<CreeVal> Anyone know the command for removing a directory?
<wm_eddie> [Spooky] : I use it
<encryptio> [Spooky] : wat choo need?
<jdub> zerotime: six month time based release process
<zerotime> jdub, no doubt about it
<[Spooky] > wm_eddie: man how do you close the /queries ?
<zerotime> I think this is the distro. full stop
<encryptio> [Spooky] : /window close
<carambol> sudo rm -rf dir
<wm_eddie> [Spooky] : /q<tab> is what I always do
<[Spooky] > ah thanks
<CreeVal> carambol thx...
<zerotime> fast servers for apt
<carambol> take care
<zerotime> nice as well
<heliolith> hey all is there a way to change my main user account in ubuntu?  I'm setting these boxes up for a school, and didn't mean to use my own name
<zerotime> what is the marilliat deb line to add to apt sources.list
<tritium> CreeVal, be very careful with that, though.
<CreeVal> tritium: Yeah, im very carefull with that one...
<medgno> zerotime, for hoary it's (without quotes) "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main"
<carambol> zerotine: http:ubuntuguide.org
<[Spooky] > ah mutch better hehe
<carambol> http://ubuntuguide.org
<zerotime> medgno, any other important line to add there?
<medgno> zerotime, I have one for kplayer, but aside from that, not that I can think of
<zerotime> carambol, thx
<zerotime> ok medgno thx indeed
<[Spooky] > now another question im trying to locate a help page about howto mount a NTFS partition on your page but no luck, anyone with some advise ?
<zerotime> does ubuntu kernel include by default ntfs support?
<crimsun> zerotime: absolutely (ro)
<zerotime> so just adding the line in etc fstab is enough
<zerotime> nice
<carambol> zerotine: $sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zerotime> upgrading to hoary upgrades kernel as well, for those who want to know
<zerotime> does anyone know if there is a way for ubuntu to boot
<zerotime> in grafical mode
<zerotime> graphical
<mrpsycho> startx ?
<joh> zerotime: you mean bootsplash?
<jdub> zerotime: no, but usplash might get into hoary if we're lucky
<zerotime> joh I mean something like mandrake,
<jdub> joh: we do not speak of bootsplash here. :)
<zerotime> you know
<heliolith> what is the actual location of the menu applications:/// ?
<joh> zerotime: k, yeah, bootsplash. :P
<joh> jdub: hehe, it's pretty ugly, I know.
<carambol> nautilus
<jdub> heliolith: mostly /usr/share/applications, but user local changes are kept in your homedir
<lucien> Hey, can someone tell me why the letters are not displayed in XMMS ?
<zerotime> well, dont really care, since is the best distro I know,
<crimsun> lucien: "letters?"
<zerotime> characters
<zerotime> I think he means
<lucien> Yes, exactly :P.
<crimsun> are they encoded in a different charset?
<mrpsycho> zerotime: here is a guide to installing bootsplash on debian, might be helpful http://www.desktop-linux.net/bootsplash.htm
<zerotime> thx mrpsycho I'll have a look at it
<[Spooky] > how do i list my hda hdb etc ?
<lucien> No, I just see eh, the key combinations. So: CTRL+L and so on in the context menu. No description whatever.
<zerotime> dpkg -i--force--overwrite
<zerotime> whats the correct command
<zerotime> for that
<zerotime> please
<joh> zerotime: you mean overwriting of config files?
<mrpsycho> spooky: df i believe
<crimsun> zerotime: you ommitted a whitespace
<joh> zerotime: i.e. replacing custom ones with the maintainer's version?
<zerotime> true
<zerotime> thx
<crimsun> zerotime: and you inserted an extra hyphen
<carambol> wats de difference?
<carambol> between custom an maintainers
<[Spooky] > mrpsycho: ok that just gave me the linux part... i want to see them all...
<|QuaD-_> anyone using the xmms status applet?
<crimsun> carambol: I don't understand the question; would you rephrase please?
<joh> carambol: sometimes you edit configuration files so they differ from the maintainer's version. When apt tries to upgrade the package, it will ask you if you want to keep your custom configuration or install the maintainer's..
<heliolith> How do I change my main username?
<mrpsycho> spooky: hmm do you have xfstab?
<carambol> john: which one is btter?
<[Spooky] > mrpsycho: let me see
<[Spooky] > mrpsycho: nope
<joh> carambol: users-admin
<joh> err
<zerotime> is there any app for gnome to record dvds?
<Xappe> is it normal for synaptic to override locked versions when doing a dist-upgrade?
<zerotime> any gui
<joh> heliolith: users-admin
<joh> zerotime: don't think so.
<mrpsycho> spooky: nm its an xfce app, its actually called xffstab
<joh> zerotime: take a look at this: http://dvd.chevelless230.com/
<bruce_> how can i go out and safe in vi?
<mrpsycho> spooky: you might try the nautilus doc
<bruce_> esc doesn't work...
<joh> bruce_: esc :wq
<heliolith> thanks joh
<joh> heliolith: np
<[Spooky] > mrpsycho: ok, well i tried dmesg and found my ntfs hd named hdb, when mounting it says already mounted or busy...
<joh> [Spooky] : try hdb1 or something
<bruce_> joh, if i do esc i can't write anymore... and my cursor doesn't go to buttom
<heliolith> how can I change the name of a machine?
<joh> heliolith: hostname
<crimsun> bruce_: ZZ, or :wq
<mrpsycho> spooky: try this http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/rpm/instructions.html
<joh> heliolith: i.e. hostname <new-hostname>
<heliolith> doh: you rock
<iapx8088> hi all
<iapx8088> what about new themes
<redrum> hey all
<heliolith> trying to setup a bunch of machines... got my wires crossed
<redrum> ubuntu noob here
<goldfish> me too :)
<shock> welcome
<shock> =)
<joh> jdub: you there? I'm just wondering if there are any plans to make a graphical installer for ubuntu (or use Anaconda, ...) ?
<carambol> wwhats your question
<Xappe> iapx8088, what do you mean?
<redrum> I have ubuntu warty installed.  would like to install firefox 1.0.  went to the download page, downloaded the installer, now what?
<iapx8088> Xappe, I'm watching the firefox noia theme, and wondering where/how can get new theemes
<iapx8088> redrum, stop
<bruce_> *shme on me... didn't write the double dot
<bruce_> shame
<redrum> heheh figured
<iapx8088> redrum sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<carambol> Tools>Theme
<Xappe> iapx8088, for firefox?
<icecrash> moin
<iapx8088> Xappe, no, for gnome itself
<Xappe> www.gnome-look.org
<carambol> redrum: tools>theme>get new themes form the web
<jdub> joh: yes, but not anaconda
<zerotime> to be honest, I like the installer very much
<zerotime> is very fast
<iapx8088> Xappe, thanks. Nothing in apt-get iteself?
<Xappe> hmm, I don't really know
<carambol> zerotine: in the backpots source
<jdub> zerotime: we won't stuff that up by going graphical :)
<joh> jdub: ok? what kind of installer?
<iapx8088> i guess gtk-themes aren't the same thing
<redrum> well, you see, i went and ran the install program, and installed it to my 'home' directory - nice noob move.  so when i just typed
<Xappe> i'm satisfied with leech and industrial (wich disapeared this friday after an upgrade)
<zerotime> hope not, grafical is allways nicer
<redrum> 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox', it said the newest version is installed
<zerotime> for me
<hummm> can someone please tell me why i cant switch back to X from a different tty? :/
<iapx8088> redrum, so you have it
<hummm> i have to brute force my computer down from power button :/
<iapx8088> humm alt-ctrl-Fx
<crimsun> hummm: alt+f7 doesn't work?
<hummm> crimsun: it works once
<crimsun> hummm: are you using the binary-only "nvidia" driver?
<redrum> yeah but it's installed in the wrong directory obviously, and i don't know how to actually run that version
<Xappe> hummm, sounds like a video driver issue
<hummm> crimsun: nvidia driver yeah
<crimsun> hummm: then that's a known issue.
<crimsun> (no ETA on fix)
<hummm> crimsun: how to fix it?
<crimsun> revert to the open source "nv" driver
<redrum> when i go to the help/about, it says i'm running 0.9.3
<[Spooky] > man this is lame :/ i can mount my ntfs hd but not browse it as a user...
<crimsun> [Spooky] : you can. You need to pass the correct umask parameters.
<carambol> close firefox and reopen it
<hummm> crimsun: oh crap :/
<redrum> tried that.  even logged out
<carambol> reboot
<[Spooky] > crimsun: ok and what are they and where do i add them ?
<carambol> or uninstall/reinstall
<crimsun> [Spooky] : covered in the wiki. :)
<[Spooky] > crimsun: ok let me see hehe
<redrum> how do i uninstall?
<zerotime> how to add mp3 support
<zerotime> ?
<carambol> sudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox
<ACID|net> hey all
<ACID|net> got a bit of odd question here but here it goes
<snowblink> redrum: are you on warty?
<hummm> crimsun: would it help if i just disable gettys from /etc/inittab?
<crimsun> hummm: no
<ACID|net> im trying to do a netcat into a web server to see what the HTTP headers look like
<ACID|net> but im not getting any respose
<carambol> redrum: http://ubuntuguide.org
<hummm> crimsun: but at least i would not be able to accidentally swith to another getty..
<redrum> warty yes
<redrum> thx
<crimsun> ACID|net: are you using the correct HTTP syntax?
<hummm> or would i?
<crimsun> ACID|net: two blank lines, etc.
<ACID|net> you mean at the end?
<ACID|net> yeah
<ACID|net> i am
<ACID|net> nc just closes and i go back to the $
<redrum> brb
<inc_> sup peeps
<shock> nm
<[Spooky] > crimsun: im blind i guess...
<inc_> anyone good at getting sound cards to work?
<zerotime>  GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0D0F3E2B5D3877A7
<zerotime> W: Tal vez quiera ejecutar 'apt-get update' para corregir estos problemas
<zerotime> how to correct that, sorry for pasting
<carambol> zerotine: do your upgrade after that
<hummm> crimsun: ok, well thanks for the info
<crimsun> inc_: what sound card?
<zerotime> carambol,
<carambol> zerotine: sudo apt-get upgrade
<inc_> well it's soundblaster "compatible" but as far as I can find out it's a CS4231
<carambol> are you upgradeing to hoary?
<inc_> it's an old fujitsu c340 lifebook
<zerotime> carambol I just upgraded
<shock> what does lspci say about the soundchip ?
<zerotime> added line deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main and get that error on apt-get update
<inc_> let me find out
<carambol> dont give attention to the message about nerim
<zerotime> ok
<invictus> where did the gnome wlan applet go in the newest hoary dev release? cant find it
<inc_> i don't see it...
<Xappe> zerotime: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14015
<redrum> still firefox 0.9.3...
<carambol> zerotine: you have to add the source of backports
<carambol> look in the ubuntuguide
<snowblink> zerotime: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<carambol> how you add sources
<shock> ok - brb ... doing the restart x thingy ;)
<carambol> http://ubuntuguide.org
<snowblink> redrum: firefox 0.9.3 is the default FF for warty
<redrum> ok i'm reading on how to 'add extra repositories' right now
<inc_> lsmod
<mrpsycho> im trying to upgrade the nvidia drivers to 6629 but the ones on the hoary servers require a kernel upgrade (im running warty 2.6.8.1-4-k7)
<carambol> zerotine: you have to add backports to your sources list
<mrpsycho> not sure if there is a backport somewhere or not
<shock> im back :D
<mrpsycho> need help :(
<inc_> wb
<carambol> in the ubuntuguid it is explained how to add sources
<inc_> lspci doesn't show any sound cards
<redrum> ok i just did an 'apt-get update'.  that should upgrade my firefox?
<niptac> does anyone know how to turn off the modem speaker volume in pppconfig?
<carambol> redrum
<androxxl> mc
<carambol> upgrade
<inc_> so anyone else got any ideas on getting a my sound card working?
<redrum> hey
<crimsun> inc_: cat /proc/asound/modules
<redrum> upgrade
<redrum> ?
<snowblink> carambol: unless he adds the backports, he is still going to have FF 0.9.3
<inc_> no sound in proc
<carambol> that i told him
<inc_> i see driver, devices, modules
<carambol> why he does not use the ubuntuguide
<redrum> where is the 'file browser' located?
<crimsun> inc_: not "sound". "asound".
<inc_> i do a cat on /proc/modules and see a big list... sb_lib uart401 sound soundcore
<crimsun> ah, you have the ole isapnp -/> alsa issue.
<inc_> yea i guess
<crimsun> inc_: to confirm it for me, please paste your lsmod output onto http://pastebin.ca
<inc_> it's on my laptop that's not connected on the netowrk here at work
<inc_> let me see if i can jack in for a few
<inc_> ok you don't want to see all of it ... just the sound stuff right
<inc_> sb_lib                 44720  0
<inc_> uart401                11460  1 sb_lib
<inc_> sound                  75308  2 sb_lib,uart401
<inc_> soundcore               9824  2 sb_lib,sound
<stuNNed> crimsun: it was stupid firestarter and networked filesystems
<crimsun> inc_: (next time please paste in #flood, or use http://pastebin.ca, thanks)
<crimsun> inc_: actually I need to see the entire output
<inc_> ok hold up
<goldfish> Is there any utilities for joining .mpg'2 in ubuntu?
<goldfish> *.mpg's
<lucien> Ok, can someone tell me why the sound on this system sounds horrible, though it does not sound that way on Windows ?
<Robodad> I just received an unmet dependency error when I updated / upgraded Unbuntu.
<Robodad> -----------------------
<Robodad> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<Robodad> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Robodad>   libperl5.8: Depends: perl-base (= 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.3) but 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.2 is in stalled
<Robodad>   perl: Depends: perl-base (= 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.3) but 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.2 is installe d
<Robodad> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Robodad> ---------------
<Robodad> When I tried the -f option, I got a dbpkg error.
<Robodad> ---------------
<Robodad> robodad@ubuntu-jdm:~ $ sudo apt-get -f install perl-base
<Robodad> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Robodad> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Robodad> The following packages will be upgraded:
<Robodad>   perl-base
<Robodad> 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 50 not upgraded.
<Robodad> 5 not fully installed or removed.
<Robodad> Need to get 0B/727kB of archives.
<Robodad> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<inc_> here you go http://minimzx.com/lsmod.txt
<Robodad> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Robodad> (Reading database ... 260015 files and directories currently installed.)
<crimsun> Robodad: please don't flood in here; use #flood or http://pastebin.ca
<Robodad> Preparing to replace perl-base 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.2 (using .../perl-base_5.8.4-2ubuntu0.3_i386.deb) ...
<Robodad> Unpacking replacement perl-base ...
<zerotime> hi
<Robodad> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-base_5.8.4-2ubuntu0.3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Robodad>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/perl/5.8', which is also in package liblockfile-simple-perl
<Robodad> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Robodad>  /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-base_5.8.4-2ubuntu0.3_i386.deb
<Robodad> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Robodad> -----------
<Robodad> Any suggestions?
<randabis> holy crap
<crimsun> Robodad: please don't flood in here; use #flood or http://pastebin.ca
<randabis> DON'T EVER DO THAT AGAIN
<zerotime> where are the win32codec
<inc_> lol
<zerotime> whats the repository
<crimsun> zerotime: /wiki/RestrictedFormats
<inc_> crimsun you get my url for lsmod?
<fraggsta> ok, every entry in "computer" and "network" in nautilus have turned into .desktop files, which will not open
<zerotime> crimsun,
<Robodad> OK.  Clueless newbie stands corrected.
<fraggsta> what can I do?
<crimsun> inc_: yes, I just looked at it.
<inc_> kool
<Xappe> the little gnomes in gnome that make the sounds are tired and drunk, that's why they can't make sounds at the same time  off@bed
<crimsun> inc_: first, you need to modprobe sb_lib
<zerotime> how to fix fonts in xmms?
<crimsun> inc_: err
<zerotime> the menus have big fonts
<crimsun> inc_: first, you need to ,,sudo modprobe -r sb_lib''
<inc_> lol ok
<lucien> Argh, horrible mp3 playback.
<crimsun> lucien: what sound chipset?
<lucien> AC97, but it works perfectly under Windows XP, never had any trouble there. Just for the record that it is not a hardware issue.
<gabaug> what program/function/algorithm is used to encrypt passwords in /etc/shadow?
<inc_> ok nothing happened
<lucien> Ehm, ATI something xp150.
<crimsun> lucien: you need a newer version of ALSA than what's included with Warty.
<zerotime> please, anyone knows how to fix xmms fonts?
<crimsun> lucien: (snd-atiixp driver)
<zerotime> in the menus, the fonts are huge
<crimsun> brb, telephone.
<inc_> crimsun i see it gone from lsmod
<hybrid> anyone know of a aac player for ubuntu
<zerotime> after upgrading
<LinuxJones> gabaug, libcrypt I think
<lucien> Hmmkay Crimsun, what do I have to do ? Type that in the console ?
<lucien> Newbie, just installed linux today.
<randabis> you have to upgrade alsa, or do a dist upgrade to hoary
<inc_> so here is the updated lsmod http://minimzx.com/lsmod2.txt
<lucien> Okay, how to do that ?
<hybrid> lucien : ubuntu?
<lucien> Yes.
<hybrid> and what do u wanna do?
<crimsun> lucien: the easiest way is to dist-upgrade to Hoary.
<lucien> I have done a partial upgrade to the new kernel I believe, because at first, the soundcard wouldn't work at all.
<crimsun> lucien: there are other methods, though, if you wish to stay with Warty.
<crimsun> inc_: looking.
<lucien> Okay, how to upgrade ?
<crimsun> lucien: follow the instructions on the wiki for dist-upgrading to Hoary.
<hybrid> lucien: the distro or packages?
<crimsun> inc_: sudo modprobe snd-cs423
<lucien> Okay.
<crimsun> inc_: then: sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<crimsun> inc_: apologies, that's snd-cs4231
<shock> darn... I think I lost my irssi config :/
<shock> *sigh*
<lucien> Okay, but it was not found.
<lucien> The module.
<randabis> uh...
<inc_> ok crimsun trying now
<redrum> can someone point me to how to setup my syaptics touchpad on my laptop?
<crimsun> redrum: for XFree86?
<lucien> Ehm crimsun, it was not found, the device.
<hybrid> is ubuntu set up in laptop mode
<redrum> i think so
<redrum> i'm a noob
<crimsun> lucien: "the device"?
<hybrid> me 2
<Pluk> redrum, have you installed xfree86-driver-synaptics or xorg-driver-synaptics ?
<inc_> crimsun: I get an error when i do modprobe snd-cs4231
<crimsun> lucien: /join #flood and paste _only_ the audio section from lspci -v
<redrum> no
<crimsun> inc_: paste the error in #flood or http://pastebin.ca
<redrum> is there a command i can use to search for these things?
<Pluk> apt-cache search
<bruce_> im off
<bruce_> cu
<zerotime> gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907
<zerotime>  how to fix this please
<zerotime> sorry
<inc_> it's two lines
<crimsun> zerotime: his new key is not available yet.
<zerotime> ok
<redrum> is there a keyboard command to bring up a console window quickly?
<heliolith> no but you can make one
<inc_> http://pastebin.ca/5365
<zerotime> crimsun, if I dont have the key, I cant install from there right?
<crimsun> redrum: or just right-click empty space on the desktop and select Open Terminal
<hybrid> i have ctrl shift  t to do it
<heliolith> redrum: computer/desktop prefs/keyboard shortcuts... I use cntrl+numpad enter
<crimsun> zerotime: you can install unverified packages at your own risk
<zerotime> how
<crimsun> zerotime: just tell aptitude/apt-get to do so
<zerotime> is win32codecs package there
<zerotime> in marillat?
<crimsun> w32codecs, yes.
<fraggsta> ok, what can I do when computer starts looking like this:  http://www.jrw6.net/computer.jpg
<redrum> cool
<fraggsta> and nothing will actually open
<zerotime> crimsun, you solved my problem, the name was changed
<crimsun> inc_: please paste also the lspnp output
<fraggsta> anyone?  Is there anything I can do short of reinstalling?
<redrum> how about new themes, especially different mouse pointers?
<fraggsta> I've tried deleting .themes .gconf .gconfd and .icons
<fraggsta> NOTHING helps
<shock> ok - what have you done ?
<shock> to get it this way?
<fraggsta> nothing, other than install a few themes
<shock> hm... have you tried switching them to default ... maybe Human
<fraggsta> yes
<crimsun> fraggsta: have you tried selecting another theme (not one you downloaded)?
<fraggsta> it makes absolutely no difference
<shock> hm
<fraggsta> I've even tried adding a new user and logging in as them, which makes no difference
<shock> how about trying the following: add another user
<|QuaD-_> are there any bugs in hoary that would make my load shoot up (ie in xorg, hald, or gam_server)?
<shock> log in as the new user
<iapx8088> so
<shock> log out
<inc_> http://minimzx.com/lspnp.txt
<|QuaD-_> i have load average of 10.41 10.14, 10.04
<inc_> there u go
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: udev+hald. Resolved with a reboot.
<|QuaD-_> and thats low compared to what its been!
<|QuaD-_> crimsun: will that fix it for good?
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: it did for the machines here.
<|QuaD-_> ok.... i mean its not like i dislike haveing 10.41 loadtimes :)
<hybrid> sum one tell me if it would be wise to put apache on my notebook and use it to host my website
<|QuaD-_> hybrid: do you have a static ip?
<|QuaD-_> you know that when you turn your comp off, it goes off
<hybrid> |QuaD: yea
<hybrid> oo nvm then
<juan> hi guyz, on warty I mounted my windows partition on /media/windows for access it on my Desktop :) but I upgraded to hoary and my /media/windows doesn't appear on my Desktop... How can I fix that? thanks :P
<redrum> can i make my mouse pointer larger than 'large'?
<Leviathan_> How do I edit sources.list in /etc/apt/ ?  It says read-only, so I can't change it.
<crimsun> inc_: lspnp -v ?
<crimsun> Leviathan_: you need superuser privileges, so use sudo
<Leviathan_> thanks a bunch.
<hybrid> omg i mounted my ngage as an hdd and it is working
<|QuaD-_> hybrid: i hosted my website on my comp for a while
<inc_> one sec
<heliolith> Leviathan sudo gedit /etc/apt sources.list
<|QuaD-_> hybrid: lol
<hybrid> |QuaD: how was it
<juan> hi guyz, on warty I mounted my windows partition on /media/windows for access it on my Desktop :) but I upgraded to hoary and my /media/windows doesn't appear on my Desktop... How can I fix that? thanks :P
<hybrid> |QuaD: its kool lol
<randabis> we read it the first time...
<|QuaD-_> hybrid: i don't get a lot of traffic :) os it didn't affect me too much
<BiteMeBilly> Do people even read ubuntuguide.org?
<hybrid> |QuaD: ooo
<|QuaD-_> BiteMeBilly: i do occassionally
<|QuaD-_> to see whats on it
<Leviathan_> I didn't even see UG.
<juan> !
<Phr0stByte> Can anyone tell me how to unblock ports (going through a router)?
<Leviathan_> This is helpful.
<BiteMeBilly> Phr0stByte:  you need to forward then.
<hybrid> how long b4 linux itunes?
<Phr0stByte> BiteMeBGilly: yes - how?
<|QuaD-_> Phr0stByte: that depends on your router
<BiteMeBilly> Phr0stByte:  What make router?
<|QuaD-_> hybrid: never
<|QuaD-_> hybrid: for mea tleast
<hybrid> |QuaD: why?
<lucien> Okay, I updated the system to hoary. But still horrible sound playback.
<Phr0stByte> BiteMeBilly: Linksys
<|QuaD-_> closed source... and there are decent open source alternatives
<crimsun> lucien: did you install a new kernel, too?
<hybrid> |QuaD: but could i get and ipod and still use it on linux
<BiteMeBilly> Phr0stByte: http://192.168.1.1 then admin is the default password
<|QuaD-_> hybrid: you can now
<Agrajag-> hey all, im trying to mount an nfs share, but get "mount: RPC: program not registered"
<juan> hi guyz, on warty I mounted my windows partition on /media/windows for access it on my Desktop :) but I upgraded to hoary and my /media/windows doesn't appear on my Desktop... How can I fix that? thanks :P
<|QuaD-_> there are open source programs (that i use)
<randabis> you can currently use an ipod with gtkpod
<hybrid> |QuaD: ok
<|QuaD-_> and there is crossover office that works with itunes
<crimsun> juan: have you checked to see if your windows mount is active?
<ACID|net> in a HTTP Server, what should OPTIONS do? I cant understand the RFC
<Agrajag-> i have portmap running. i can't figure out the problem - other machines can mount the same nfs share fine
<hybrid> |QuaD: ok
<crimsun> juan: e.g., with cat /proc/mounts ?
<hybrid> Agrajag : is port map like nmap?
<redrum> I got mozilla firefox 1.0 now.  had to do an apt-get upgrade
<lucien> Yes Crimsun, I installed the new distro.
<lucien> How can I check the exact version ?
<lucien> aname something ?
<juan> crimsun thanks >(
<Agrajag-> hybrid: uhh no.
<juan> :(
<randabis> ?
<hybrid> Agrajag: what is it
<Agrajag-> hybrid: man portmap
<juan> I have mounted de windows partition crimsun >( I can cd to &media&windows and view the files...
<juan> the*
<redrum> ok now how do I install my synaptics driver?
<syn-ack> Hey everyone.
<redrum> for my touchpad?
<lucien> Hey, do you have an Acer notebook redrum ?
<crimsun> lucien: uname -r
<syn-ack> redrum: it should have out of the box.
<Phr0stByte> BiteMeBilly: Thanx - but what do I do there?
<lucien> Okay, thanks crimsun.
<redrum> lucien: toshiba satellite
<crimsun> redrum: what are you attempting to configure?
<redrum> syn-ack: the touchpad doesn't work...
<lucien> 2.6.10-2-686
<inc_> crimsun how would one pipe that out to a text file... I forgot the command
<lucien> That is the version now crimsun.
<redrum> crimsun: i have a synaptics touchpad on my laptop and it doesn't work by default
<crimsun> lucien: how high are the volume sliders set?
<BiteMeBilly> Phr0stByte: Linksys site does have a walk thru that is easy to follow.  I don't have a linksys here just know the basic information on them,.
<lucien> crimsun: mid
<crimsun> lucien: are they still distorting?
<BiteMeBilly> Phr0stByte: http://www.dslwebserver.com/main/fr_index.html?/main/sbs-linksys-port-forwarding-range.html
<lucien> Well, during playing whole parts of the song are ( sometimes ) skipped. And the sound, is just horrible. Like having one of the first Soundblasters.
<redrum> how do i search the apt-get to see if there are drivers for it?
<redrum> or is that what i would even start with?
<crimsun> lucien: same symptoms with gst-launch/rhythmbox and/or totem-xine?
<lucien> Yes, I have tried most of them.
<crimsun> inc_: '>'
<inc_> hmm tried that
<crimsun> lucien: any messages in dmesg regarding sound?
<redrum> can i get apt-get to output a list of what it has, then pipe the output to grep?
<inc_> got it that time
<cowbud> does ubuntu have an experimental repositry ?
<cowbud> besides hoary?
<crimsun> no.
<daniels> cowbud: no
<crimsun> unless you count ubuntu-bp :p
<lucien> Okay crimsun, found nothing unusual.
<inc_> http://minimzx.com/lspnpv.txt
<cowbud> ubuntu-bp?
<julio> cowbud, backports.
<redrum> ok i did an 'apt-get xfree86-driver-synaptics', and it said i already have the latest version, yet my touchpad doesn't work still...
<inc_> what do you know.. there's the sound card
<hybrid> whats a good c++ compiler
<randabis> poorly packaged backports, but they work
<cowbud> ahh
<randabis> makes upgrading to hoary a nightmare if you use them
<wm_eddie> hybrid: uhh... gcc?
<inc_> so crimsun it's CSC0110 ?
<hybrid> besides gcc
<SamJ> hi guys, im after help mounting a FAT32 file system :)
<wm_eddie> hybrid: um, Intel has a really good optimizing compiler for x86
<hybrid> ok
<hybrid> nvm
<crimsun> inc_: sudo modprobe snd-cs4231 dma2=0 dma1=1 port=0x530 irq=5 mpu_port=0x388
<snowblink> SamJ: http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<heliolith> somehow I bungled up the users on one machine I'm configuring with Ubuntu and I ended up with 2 users both called "teacher"
<[Spooky] > hm what ftp client do you recomend that support SSL ?
<heliolith> when I try and run sudo it tells me i'm not in the list
<crimsun> [Spooky] : lftp or ncftp are my favs
<heliolith> any way to destroy one of the user accounts?
<[Spooky] > crimsun: tui ?
<BiteMeBilly> heliolith: whitch is a member of less groups?
<crimsun> [Spooky] : cli
<randabis> rmuser?
<crimsun> [Spooky] : you could try gftp
<heliolith> BiteMeBilly I can't tell how can I check?
<inc_> took it with no error
<randabis> deluser rather
<crimsun> inc_: excellent. now: sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<[Spooky] > crimsun: i have gftp but cant get the ssl too work...
<inc_> ok we getting some where.. it took that
<crimsun> inc_: ok, now use ,,alsamixer'' to unmute the sliders (press 'm')
<BiteMeBilly> heliolith: Computer > System Config. > users and groups.
<goldfish> Can you play .wma files in ubuntu?
<randabis> yes
<crimsun> goldfish: with w32codecs and mplayer, yes.
<goldfish> mplayer
<crimsun> (probably vlc, too)
<heliolith> bitebmebilly: I did that and it didn't like my password, now it crashes instead of loading is that normal?
<goldfish> ah right, i was trying xmms
<goldfish> thanks
<bitfoo> can someone explaing to me what array 4 is. as in what the arrays are
<randabis> totem-xine will do it too
<randabis> milestone releases
<inc_> ok
<BiteMeBilly> heliolith: So can you log in as the other Teacher since you removed Michael?
<crimsun> inc_: now log out of gnome and back in and use rhythmbox (Music Player) to play some music.
<heliolith> bitemebilly good memory... well i can log in as one of them yes
<inc_> ctrl-alt-bkspace right
<BiteMeBilly> heliolith: you need to log in as the one that has root as a group
<bitfoo> :|
<heliolith> but if they both have the same name?
<lucien> My 3rd letter of the alphabet key doesn't work anymore, hahaha ! Be(ause I binded it to some fun(tion. How to undo that ? Like, in 'disable' .
<crimsun> inc_: no, computer->log out
<Leviathan_> Alright - still having issues.  I'm trying to install ndiswrapper (see: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net ) to get my wifi card working, as it needs this to be supported.  I have gotten the debian package, and have attempted using apt-get install to actually install the package, but in the terminal, it says it can't find the package.  Where is it looking for the package?
<BiteMeBilly> heliolith:  Sudo won't work so you can't add another user with root privilages.
<inc_> lol did the same thing
<randabis> Leviathan_, you don't need to do that
<heliolith> well I guess I'll have to reinstall then
<randabis> you need to install ndiswrapper-utils
<Leviathan_> Where would I put that, then?
<BiteMeBilly> heliolith: Well your getting good at that aren't you?
<randabis> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Leviathan_> i'll give that a try right now,.
<Anubis> anyone with a page link to enable transparency in Ubuntu
<heliolith> Billy: Bite me
<BiteMeBilly> heliolith:  Might want to rethink your users.
<ficusplanet> Leviathan_, ndiswrapper is in the ubuntu kernel by default.  You just need to apt-get ndiswrapper-utils and do ndiswrapper -i yourdriver.ing
<crimsun> Anubis: with Hoary?
<ficusplanet> *inf
<Leviathan_> Still can't find that package.  from what directory would I need to perform apt-get?
<drwho> anyone know the options to make samba bring up the user name and pass box in winxp?  my osx server samba share does this but the one on the linux box doesnt
<Leviathan_> just from / ?
<Anubis> crimsun, yes or any system with xorg 6.8
<heliolith> bitemebilly yah good point!  You think I intentionally created 2 identical aliases?
<randabis> Leviathan_, check your repositories
<Leviathan_> ...how.
<Leviathan_> well
<Leviathan_> lemme find out how
<crimsun> Anubis: to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, add Section "Extensions" Option     "Composite"     "Enabled" EndSection
<crimsun> Anubis: then restart X and use xcompmgr to play with settings.
<Leviathan_> alright. I know how to get in there, how would I edit sources.list to have it find it?
<Leviathan_> not how to edit, but what to edit with.
<Leviathan_> in terms of, what lines needed.
<ACID|net> im guessing an 12" ibook 2moro and i was wondering, I have the PowerPC CD ubuntu sent out and I was wondering how easy it is to install without killing OSX
<[Spooky] > realy good that lftp :)
<ACID|net> *getting
<hybrid> ACID|net: it is not to hard
<crimsun> juan: any luck?
<hybrid> ACID|net : juss do a manual install and it should be good from there
<FAST> anyone know why i cant get 'sudo chmod a+x /media/sda1' to work for an external firewire harddrive
<Anubis> crimsun, xcompmgr is installed already?
<hybrid> ACID|net: g3 or g4
<ACID|net> G4
<crimsun> Anubis: in Hoary, yes.
<hybrid> ACID|net : then no internet on linux
<Xenguy> [Spooky] : agreed - lftp is the best CLI FTP client IMO
<ficusplanet> FAST, sudo chmod -R a+x /media/sda1
<Leviathan_> What would I need to add to my repository/ sources.list to have ndiswrapper-util install?
<ACID|net> hybrid: Why??
<ficusplanet> Leviathan_, It should be in main.
<randabis> ndiswrapper-utils
<randabis> not util
<[Spooky] > cli = Console Interface right ?
<hybrid> ACID|net: b/c of airport extreme is a winmodem and no1 will do drivers for it
<crimsun> [Spooky] : command
<juan> crimsun thanks :) I'll try late :P
<ACID|net> hybrid: What about the ethernet?
<[Spooky] > ok :)
<crimsun> Leviathan_: ndiswrapper-utils is in main.
<ficusplanet> ACID|net, Airport Extreme is not a winmodem.  It's a 802.11g wifi card on the broadcom chipset.
<hybrid> ACID|net: idk but i think it doesw work
<juan> daniela I like your name :P
<shock> confirm - no airport extreme support so far
<ACID|net> shock: what about ethernet??
<daniela> tks
<hybrid> ficusplanet: it mite as well be it is not an harware modem
<julio> i <3 blatant mispellings.
<julio> mite <3
<syn-ack> Airport express's work just fine with linux
<ficusplanet> hybrid, Airport Extreme is a normal wifi card.  It is just on the broadcom chipset, which has a closed spec.
<xquizit> Hi, why do I keep getting "Unexpected end of stream" in rythmbox when I listen to streaming music. (this is on my lan)
<ficusplanet> syn-ack, No, airport extreme does not work with linux
<shock> <ACID|net> shock: what about ethernet?? <-- ethernet works fine
<Leviathan_> This is bugging me, especially because I know it's simple.  You say ndiswrapper-utils is in main... what does that mean?
<syn-ack> ficusplanet: tell that to my friend who's running it right now.
<hybrid> ficusplanet: oo ok i heard it was essecntiall a winmodem
<shock> otherqise I wouldnt be writing here
<Leviathan_> (having to run up two flights of stairs, linux on other machine, w/o internet working)
<ficusplanet> syn-ack, You're full of crap.
<crimsun> Leviathan_: that means you can just download it without editing /etc/apt/sources.list on a ubuntu machine with a live Internet connection
<ficusplanet> hybrid, Airport Extreme isn't even a modem
<syn-ack> ficusplanet: and who are you again?
<Leviathan_> See, it doesn't have a live internet connection, that's why I need ndiswrapper.
<hybrid> <syn-ack> express maaybe but thats diff it isnt an pci wifi card extreme doesnt work on linux
<Leviathan_> so I can use the .inf for my wifi card.
<redrum> I have an NTFS partition on D:.  how do i mount it?
<hybrid> ficusplanet: than whut is it?
<ficusplanet> syn-ack, Just look it up.  There are no linux drivers for airport extreme - only the older airport cards.
<ficusplanet> hybrid, It's a wifi chipset.
<ficusplanet> *wifi nic
<hybrid> oo
<hybrid> <--- ibook g3 airport card works fine
<hybrid> extreme is useless
<syn-ack> hrm
<ficusplanet> hybrid, Yeah, the g3 airport should work out of the box.
<hybrid> ficusplanet: it does i am on it rite now
<Leviathan_> So how would I get the ndiswrapper-utils package, then, having no internet connection?
<Leviathan_> <- on another computer
<hybrid> but i have a problem connecting to netgear routers
<randabis> Leviathan_, good question, that's a blunder I think made by the developers lol
<Leviathan_> LOL
<inc_> hey crimsun i can't test it out now ,, but thank you very much for the help
<Leviathan_> that's great.
<snowblink> Leviathan_: you don't have a wired NIC on your system at all?
<randabis> you could get the .deb and burn it to a disk or floppy
<Leviathan_> i run only on wireless connection, as it's far away - very far away - from other computer with wired connection
<ficusplanet> Leviathan_, Go here: ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/
<FAST> ficusplanet, i tried   sudo chmod -R a+x /media/sda1  , then  sudo ls -al /media/sda1   and  "x" aren't listed for the subfolders
<snowblink> Leviathan_: yes, but you can wire it up to get the file you need
<Leviathan_> snowblink: no, and where would I put those files, ficusplanet?
<ficusplanet> Leviathan_, Just download the ndiswrapper-utils and install it with dpkg -i filename.deb
<Leviathan_> will try that in a few minutes. thanks again you all for your help.
<ficusplanet> np
<syn-ack> ficusplanet: Im sorry about that, hes running an Express. Asked him about it now.
<blah09> anyone running ubuntu on a laptop?
<syn-ack> I am
<ficusplanet> syn-ack, That's wrong.  There are no drivers.  If he's writen some, he should really tell somebody.
<Anubis> xcompmgr
<blah09> when you close your lid the screen turns off right
<Anubis> I don't see this file on my PC
<blah09> but does the backlight stay on?
<Anubis> crimsun, xcompmgr?
<FAST> anyone know why i cant get 'sudo chmod -R a+x /media/sda1' to work for an external firewire harddrive
<randabis> Anubis, you have to install it
<nightwolf> FAST its fat32 ?
<FAST> yes
<nightwolf> chmod wont work like that then
<gza> Anybody here successfully running ubuntu with onboard Crystal 4236?
<gza> sound
<FAST> i am trying to share a subfolder on the firewire drive, through samba, but cannot access it from windows machine
<Anubis> randabis, am now
<Anubis> anyone using tor and privoxy together
<Anubis> damn!
<hybrid> ??
<Anubis> transparency and shadows are HOT!
<gza> default ubuntu comes with xfree right?
<randabis> don't burn yourself
* gza prefers xorg
<randabis> gza get hoary then
<gza> randabis, is it fairly stable?
<randabis> it's very stable in terms of system reliability
<heliolith> oh geez, now I have three users all called "teacher" i didn't do it I swear
<randabis> it's not "unstable"
<randabis> it's a development release
<heliolith> my users are replicating without my consent
<gza> randabis: ok thanks
<randabis> they're multiplying!
<Anubis> when I start gnome it thinks there is a gnome-oanel already running
<Anubis> I have to kill gnome-panel in another tty to get gnome to load
<presector> gza, really xorg is better than xfree?
<Anubis> can someone help?
<cowbud> what is the official kernel package name for ubuntu? as in what package has the kernel that people run?
<cowbud> I can't seem to find that badness..
<cowbud> ahh linux-image
<cowbud> hah
<Anubis> trans is messing with xcaht
<juan> !!
<juan> kernel-image
<Anubis> nm
<juan> ?
<Anubis> can someone help my gnome dual panel problem?
<redrum> what do i have to do to get more themes?
<zerotime> hi, can someone please point me how to install ati drivers in ubuntu with xorg
<jdub> redrum: go to www.gnome-look.org
<redrum> thx
<jdub> zerotime: search for fglrx on the wiki
<blah09> do we need metacity or gtk2 skins for ubuntu?
<ficusplanet> Hey jdub, are you guys including gnome-app-install in hoary's default config?  And how is the web contest coming along?
<jdub> ficusplanet: will do; good
<ficusplanet> jdub, Awesome; awesome.
<randabis> usplash is comin' soon and it's gonna rawk
<zerotime> jdub, on the wiki there is an explanation in italian but about xfree, not xorg
<FAST> how do i set permissions on a fat32 external hard drive without chmod ?
<ficusplanet> Oh, yeah, I'm really looking forward to see/showing off usplash.
<zerotime> does someone know?
<heliolith> there's no way to run the ubuntu install like a repair disk is there?  I got locked out of my main user account somehow
<jdub> zerotime: there is a guide to setting up the drivers, it's the same for both
<zerotime> heliolith, boot kernel in safe mode
<jdub> FAST: you can't
<syn-ack> heliolith: Boot into single user
<zerotime> option in grub
<Ells> I cannot use my sound when playing dvds, any takers as far as telling what is wrong
<heliolith> syn-ack how do you boot into single user? safe mode?
<syn-ack> heliolith: you have to edit the GRUB menu
<FAST> then how can i share a folder on an external firewire drive through samba ?
<syn-ack> heliolith: press ESC to actually see it then press "e" on the first kernel
<heliolith> ok ty
<jdub> FAST: you can do that independently of filesystem permissions
<heliolith> and use recovery mode?
<syn-ack> heliolith: then you add "single" to the end of the "kernel" line, press enter then "b"
<zerotime> jdub, sorry to bug you but cant find an explanation for xorg
<zerotime> on the wiki
<zerotime> only xfree
<heliolith> syn-ack the kernel lines aren't editable
<syn-ack> The hell they arent/
<HrdwrBoB> heliolith: aside from when you press the 'e' key
<FAST> jdub, i haven't been successful at it...      i made an entry in smb.conf:     [folder] comment = comment writeable = no path=/media/sda1/folder
<BiteMeBilly> syn-ack: He can't sudo.  Doesn't have the privilage.
<Ells> I cannot use my sound when playing dvds, any takers as far as telling what is wrong
<syn-ack> BiteMeBilly: you can do anything in single user.
<Ells> Please help
<LinuxJones> Ells, you don't get sound from dvd 's ?
<syn-ack> you dont need sudo to edit GRUB
<BiteMeBilly> syn-ack: But he has to edit grub before he can boot to it.
<Ells> nope, I can hear system sounds though
<syn-ack> no, he doesnt
<syn-ack> BiteMeBilly: Read the man page on GRUB
<BiteMeBilly> ok.
<Ells> it is like the esd wont open up or something
<miho> linux is for nerds.
<syn-ack> heliolith: press "b" like I told you too
<Ells> Linux, please help
<zerotime> does anyone have an ati radeon card, with 3d aceleration enabled?
<heliolith> syn-ack so I add single to the end of the kernel line?
<ficusplanet> miho, Ubuntu is Linux for human beings.  Heh.
<heliolith> with a space first between splash and single
<syn-ack> heliolith: yes and then press enter
<xAlejandrox> eek
<heliolith> and then when I hit b it spells singleb
<miho> ficusplanet: human beings that are nerds!@
<xAlejandrox> Who is a PPC expert here?
<miho> oh snap!
<Ells> ficus, what is up
<syn-ack> heliolith: ok
<xAlejandrox> I am having issues with the PPC install
<ficusplanet> Ells, nothing much
<miho> I kid.
<miho> I <3 Ubuntu
<syn-ack> then press enter and then "b"
<heliolith> is that right syn-ack?  singleb?
<xAlejandrox> Im F***ing up on yaboot
<Ells> still having problems with my sound
<Ells> with dvds
<LinuxJones> Ells, you just need to install support for the formats >> http://ubuntuguide.org/ Look to Add-On Applications
<xAlejandrox> hep mepweez
<Ells> i really dont understand
<xAlejandrox> well
<Ells> do I need to add some software
<xAlejandrox> jesus hates linux users
<xAlejandrox> DUH
<LinuxJones> Ells, yes
<miho> Ells: Did you download the drivers for your card?
<xAlejandrox> Seriously
<syn-ack> xAlejandrox: FOAD
<heliolith> ok i got it i think syn-ack
<Ells> wouldnt' ubuntu install them, plus it was an upgrade from warty
<jdub> zerotime: it works the same way
<syn-ack> heliolith: you will then boot like normal, and then come to a bash%
<syn-ack> xAlejandrox: Dont message me. Troll.
<redrum> after i download a thmeme from gnome-look.org, how do i go about installing it?
<LinuxJones> Ells, linux distros can't ship them by default because they are proprietary multi-media formats owned by other companies
<miho> does anybody have a good wallpaper pack they are willing to dcc me?
<miho> preferably pr0n?
<syn-ack> heliolith: you are then the root user and all you will have to do is passwd <user_name>
<heliolith> syn-ack ok, by way of history I got into this problem by editing my user names
<heliolith> ok
<Ells> okay, so where do I go from here, the card worked when it was up under warty
<xAlejandrox> Who can hep me with yaboot?
<aardvark> uh anyone installe fglrx drivers for ATI
<miho> Alejandro
<miho> pm me
<xAlejandrox> It is not installing right with the warty install disk
<miho> :)
<heliolith> syn-ack like this: passwd <heliolith> secretword
<heliolith> ?
<syn-ack> no
<syn-ack> heliolith: just  passwd <user_name>
<Ells> LinuxJones, so what should I do next
<syn-ack> then it will ask for the new pass
<aardvark> gdm comes up and then i try to login and it then just restarts gdm and goes back to login screen ??
<zerotime> please, having issues with xorg, and ati drivers
<zerotime> help
<heliolith> syn-ack with the <>?
<syn-ack> no
<aardvark> zerotime: me too
<zerotime> I dont know how to install them
<zerotime> fgrlxinfo reports mesa instead of ati
<randabis> ctfw
<syn-ack> heliolith: like mine is passwd meskes
<aardvark> I get this error in messages
<zerotime> I have installed ati drivers, and control packages
<aardvark> gdm_slave_session_start: /home/jv is not owned by uid 1000.
<syn-ack> then it will say New UNIX Password.
<redrum> im' trying to install new mouse cursors but cannot figure it out...
<aardvark> zerotime: whats the problem
<heliolith> syn-ack ok i did it... now the problem I think was that I had two seperate users named the same thing after changning my username, and lost sudo priviledges
<heliolith> syn-ack is there a way at this bash prompt to check my users groups/
<syn-ack> heliolith: type this groups <user>
<Ells> LinuxJones, what ya think I should do from here
<syn-ack> meskes : users
<syn-ack> See?
<aardvark> gdm does not bring up desktop
<heliolith> syn-ack it says teacher : michael which is the old username I had
<LinuxJones> Ells, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/view?searchterm=dvd%20playback
<miho> 8===D LOL ASCII p3n0r
<syn-ack> heliolith: man useradd and userdel
<mebaran151> Hey all
<LinuxJones> Ells, take a good look @ that page
<syn-ack> heliolith: and man passwd
<syn-ack> bbiab
<Ells> Thanks LinuxJones, I will check it out
<mebaran151> what is a good linux friendly mp3 player
<mebaran151> just out of curiousity
<Wolven> mebaran151, xmms
<Wolven> it's like winamp2
<Wolven> in looks that is
<randabis> rhythmbox, amarok, xmms, beep, etc
<randabis> muine
<LinuxJones> mebaran151, rhythmbox
<xAlejandrox> im with xmms
<xAlejandrox> it is like winamp
<goldfish> xmms is nice
<goldfish> u can get the winamp5 skin for it
<goldfish> looks cool
<xAlejandrox> and get scizzor for it
<xAlejandrox> then it is fun
<randabis> http://img221.exs.cx/img221/4492/desktop2eh.jpg
<randabis> :)
<xAlejandrox> because you can hear what the chipmunks actually sound like
<bitfoo> lyou want fat32 for a fs if you want to be able to read a drive in both windows and linux correct?
<blah09> hey how do i install new icons?
<bretzel> Hi all, something is strange, I was used always see my printer ( Epson Stylus C80) in all other linux distrib, but this one Ubuntu the C80 isn't there ???? Why, I know it is not Ubuntu related package or driver provider... any body knows what I must install to have this printer driver ?
<randabis> yes bitfoo
<restrex> randabis your desktop is a little ugly :s
<heliolith> syn-ack I'm reading man useradd trying to figure out which flag would give this new user sudo rights
<restrex> a bit
<u0>  http://img221.exs.cx/img221/4492/desktop2eh.jpg
<restrex> :)
<randabis> that's your opinion
<restrex> yes
<restrex> sorry
<randabis> I find it quite lovely
<restrex> I thin that
<restrex> I think that
<restrex> :)
<goldfish> I think it's cool
<goldfish> randabis: What is that terminal u got?
<blah09> ah the terminal again ;)
<randabis> Terminal
<goldfish> right
<restrex> http://restrex.dotgeek.org/hoary.png  /// this is soooo ugly :S
<goldfish> Sorry im new to linux, how did u get the panel at the bottom like that randabis ?
<randabis> I use xfce
<goldfish> kk
<daniels> can we please have screenshot contests somewhere else?
<randabis> sure thing
<restrex> :)
<randabis> wasn't trying to turn it into a contest
<cowbud> haaha
<bretzel> .... where is the Epson stylus C80 printer driver??? I need to use my printer...
<restrex> !
<randabis> just posted that shot because it had the winamp 5 skin
<randabis> since it was mentioned
<restrex> randabis that isn-t impressive :/
<blah09> ok so importing icons doesnt seem to work
<u0>   python-eyed3: Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.4-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<u0> what am i supposed to do?
<Wolven> blah09, do you mean Gnome icon themes?
<blah09> yep
<Wolven> look here http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#4
<blah09> thanks
<Wolven> np
<blah09> hm the icon pack now shows up as a choice, but the icons dont get applied =/
<blah09> bad theme?
<bretzel> Sorry I have a problem: Where is the Epson stylus C80 printer driver??? I need to use my printer... - This driver is there in every other distros I've used ...
<Ells> LinuxJones, it had some stuff, but not really what I was looking for
<Ells> I really would like to know what is making my audio for dvd not work. It works for system sounds, but not dvd or cd audio
<goldfish> Are there any other good browsers i find firefox a bit slow even with that ipv6 tweek....
<randabis> galeon, epiphany, mozilla
<goldfish> thanks
<randabis> dillo, but it lacks a lot of features
<goldfish> i'll give em a look
<Shinitenshi> HELLOOO U GUYS!!!
<goldfish> hi
<Shinitenshi> your the only one, that is a live
* blah09 might still be breathing
<syn-ack> I just dont care.
<bretzel> Sorry guys, but I can;t find any hints other places than here for my printer.... I will be able to print my source-code files in linux Ubuntu then :-( that is sad :-(
<bretzel> i will not
<bitfoo> ;[
<bretzel> syn-ack: Are you talking to me ??
<blah09> does gnome 2.9 not support older icon packs?
<syn-ack> bretzel: Not that I know of.
<Wolven> bretzel, just a suggestion. have you looked for the driver here http://www.cups.org/ ?
* FAST punches samba where it counts
<randabis> indeed, samba sucks :p
<bretzel> Ok all, went to Ubuntu wiki for hardware / printers ... found what I was missing .. sorry for the disturb, but I couldn't find it before... :-)
<randabis> np bretzel, at least you tried to help yourself, unlike most people that ask for help here
<FAST> i cant tell if its a samba problem or permissions with folder on fat32external hard drive problem
<bretzel> randabis: but I tend to ask in the middle of my search since a couple of days now ... That's because I feel too much confortable here :-)
<randabis> not a problem
<randabis> I'm mostly talking about people who ask things that are in the wiki and/or ubuntuguide
<randabis> hence I've coined a new acronym
<randabis> rtfw
<dhirsch> Yo!
<BajonBCN> Good night, people
<Leviathan_> Back, finally, with another question about ndiswrapper and installing a driver for it.
<bretzel> randabis: :-)
<bob2> Leviathan_: did you read the howto on the wiki?
<aardvark> is there any way to debug why gnome is not working ?
<Shinitenshi> Any one know how to get files out a .exe so i can install my wireless card?
<Leviathan_> I did, but you weren't here before - I'm in a different predicament, as I don't have any internet on that computer.
<bob2> Shinitenshi: try unzipping it with "unzip"
<stuNNed> bob2: you use mutt right?
<bob2> Leviathan_: then you need to copy files using usb, cd, floppy...
<bob2> stuNNed: yes
<aardvark> any one ?
<Leviathan_> And I have, you haven't even heard my question yet.
<Shinitenshi> bob2: u mean the exe
<aardvark> gnome issues
<u0> Shinitenshi: apt-get install cabextract
<bob2> Shinitenshi: yes
<Shinitenshi> k
<bob2> Shinitenshi: they're often unzipable like that
<Shinitenshi> brb
<stuNNed> bob2: me too, newbie i am, for some reason i set 'set from' in muttrc but it's getting malformed after leaving the local smtp server
<Shinitenshi> ahh
<bob2> stuNNed: malformed = ?
<goldfish> Shinitenshi: install it on wndows
<aardvark> gdm lets me login
<bob2> stuNNed: changed to include your local hostname?
<stuNNed> bob2: with domain suffix of smtp server
<bob2> yeah
<stuNNed> bob2: nope
<aardvark> gnome just hangs
<bob2> stuNNed: can other people send out without that happening?
<Shinitenshi> i dont have windows os
<Leviathan_> I got ndiswrapper installed and everything
<bob2> (ie are you sure it's not a smtp server restriction?)
<goldfish> Shinitenshi: ah right
<stuNNed> bob2: i am the only sender locally
<Leviathan_> and when I go to install a particular driver, it works.
<Leviathan_> HOWEVER
<Shinitenshi> bob2: i only have linux
<Leviathan_> When I do modprobe ndiswrapper
<Shinitenshi> did you mean unzip it on windows
<Shinitenshi> or is there a tool in linux?
<Leviathan_> I get an error saying the module isn't right
<bob2> Shinitenshi: the "unzip" program on linux
<stuNNed> bob2: it's supposed to be myidfromisp@isp.net in 'set from' but it's turning out malformedfrom@localdomainname
<stuNNed> bob2: malformed meaning part of isp username + ending domain name of isp
<Shinitenshi> k
<bob2> stuNNed: so you've "set from" + "set envelope_from" + "set use_userfrom"?
<stuNNed> bob2: just the first one, one sec
<stuNNed> bob2: the second and third you mention are the same as the first?
<bob2> stuNNed: nope
<bob2> stuNNed: er, "set use_from", not userfrom
<Shinitenshi> :P
<Shinitenshi> i used unzip
<Shinitenshi> and nothing happend
<stuNNed> bob2: let me check my master Muttrc one sec
<bob2> stuNNed: just set it in ~/.mutt/muttrc
<Shinitenshi> wait a sec
<Shinitenshi> i got a buch of files now lol
<Leviathan_> bob2: anything you know of that would cause an invalid module format, preventing ndiswrapper from being inserted from the command modprobe ndiswrapper?
<Shinitenshi> bob2: what do i need to install it
<Shinitenshi> i installed ndiswrapper yesterday
<randabis> Leviathan_, you might not be using the right driver
<Shinitenshi> but the guy got off b4 i installed the actuall thing
<bob2> Leviathan_: building the module wrong
<stuNNed> bob2: set use_from should be 'yes' right?
<bob2> Shinitenshi: no idea
<bob2> stuNNed: yes
<bob2> Leviathan_: you are using the one from the binary ubuntu package, right?
<Leviathan_> should I reinstall the package, then? the utils one, that is?
<Shinitenshi> does x-chat log its chats?
<bob2> no, it has nothing to do with the utils package
<Leviathan_> "you are using the one" by one you mean driver or package
<stuNNed> bob2: and same with set envelope_from ?
<bob2> stuNNed: from is the address you want mail to come from, envelop_from and use_from should be yes
<stuNNed> bob2: got it, thanks, testing now
<bob2> Leviathan_: ? are you using an ubuntu kernel and the ubuntu ndiswrapper module or not?
<Leviathan_> yes and yes
<Shinitenshi> hey if a folder has a little lock
<Shinitenshi> why cant i delete it
<Shinitenshi> its pissing me off
<Shinitenshi> lol
<lavigj> Shinitenshi: because you don't have permissions on that folder
<dhirsch> Heh, it is conversations like these that I'm glad ubuntu 'just works'.
<goldfish> Shinitenshi: i think it;s because u dont own
<redrum> can someone tell me how to get my pcmcia wireless card working?
<goldfish> it
<goldfish> Shinitenshi: try deleting it from a terminal as root
<stuNNed> bob2: ah, i see, From: is blank for some odd reason
<Shinitenshi> k
<lavigj> has anyone here installed planeshift on ubuntu?
<Shinitenshi> whats the command for delete
<goldfish> Shinitenshi: rm file
<dhirsch> Lav: isn't planeshift that open source mmorpg?
<lavigj> Shinitenshi: rm, but if you don't know it as root, or the user who owns it, you still won't be able to
<lavigj> dhirsch: yes.
<Shinitenshi> lavigj: i downloaded it
<Shinitenshi> but it wontl let me delete lol
<goldfish> did u d/l using sudo ?
<goldfish> n wait
<lavigj> Shinitenshi: wierd. if you do ls -la on that folder, you will be able to see who owns it
<goldfish> nm
<Shinitenshi> wait am gona log out
<lavigj> dhirsch: you've heard of it I assume?
<occy> oops, forgot to add this to my laptop.
<dhirsch> lavigj: I had it running under windows, yes.
<occy> crimsun: you watching the Super Bowl?
<stuNNed> bob2: from set from to work does it have to be in ~./mutt or can be /etc/Muttrc or?
<lavigj> dhirsch: ah, ok. not under ubuntu though?
<crimsun> occy: no, I'm at work.
<dhirsch> lavigj: Heh, I barely got nethack working. I'm still quite new at this.
<lavigj> dhirsch: ah, ok
<bob2> stuNNed: there's no need to touch /etc/Muttrc at all, just modify ~/.muttrc
<Shinitenshi> man this sux
<Shinitenshi> i cant delete stuff
<Shinitenshi> :(
<stuNNed> bob2: k
<lavigj> if I just install stuff that there's no package for in /opt, should I generally speaking be ok?
<dhirsch> Shin: have you tried to sudo nautilis?
<occy> crimsun: work???!!!
<occy> crimsun: ;)
<Shinitenshi> sudo nautilis?
* dhirsch can't spell
<Shinitenshi> no clue wha tthat is
<Shinitenshi> lol
<occy> crimsun: hey, is it a bad idea to use this with warty:  deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports main universe
<dhirsch> Shin: checking the name
<crimsun> occy: it's discouraged, but you own your own computer.
<occy> crimsun: heh.  Welll, I don't want to hork my futur upgrades
<Shinitenshi> dhirsch i just got this yesterday am total newb
<crimsun> occy: the standard caveat is that the packages from ubuntu-bp are poorly versioned and will cause problems when dist-upgrading from Warty to Hoary.
<occy> ahhh okies
<lavigj> anyone have input on /opt?
<occy> point taken then.  I'll stick with default stuffs ;)
<occy> crimsun: danke buddy
<crimsun> lavigj: /opt or /usr/local is fine
<crimsun> occy: bitte
<dhirsch> Shin: try sudo nautilus . You may be able to change the permissions through that.
<lavigj> crimsun: ok
<lavigj> crimsun: I am just pretty new to using software that didn't come in a package
<dhirsch> By the way, is there some keyboard shortcut to put the dhirsch: into chat?
<Shinitenshi> ahh
<ubuntu-noob> hello all
<goldfish> dhirsch: d + tab ?
<pepsi> how do i get ubuntu to see my cdr?
<dhirsch> goldfish, ooooo.. shiny!
<goldfish> :)
<Shinitenshi> whats the command for delete directry
<crimsun> rmdir foo
<goldfish> rm -rf
<dhirsch> Shinitenshi, careful :x
<crimsun> if you wish to delete files, too, then use rm
<goldfish> if it is not empty use 'rm -rf name'
<Shinitenshi> dhirsch: dude is a file i downloaded
<ubuntu-noob> willing to help a ubuntu noob out with a mplayer/dvdrip install issue??
<Shinitenshi> whote go away :(
<dhirsch> Shinitenshi, oh. heh.
<Shinitenshi> YES ITS GONE
<dhirsch> wooo!
<Shinitenshi> !!!
<goldfish> cool stuff
<ubuntu-noob> mplayer seems to fail on install cause of a .deb file that does not exist on the server
<dhirsch> Ok, I can't find anything online about this. The installer asked what resolutions I wanted to make availible. Is there anyway I can go back and add more resolutions?
<ubuntu-noob> if i can get dvdrip and mplayer installed...i would be exthatic with ubuntu
<bob2> "ecstatic"
<ubuntu-noob> bob2, ty..i am a horable speller
<dhirsch> ubuntu-noob, have you checked the 'universe' package trees?>
<bob2> no, neither of them are in universe
<bob2> mplayer is in multiverse in hoary, but not in warty
* dhirsch shrugs
<stuNNed> and thank gawd galeon is in universe in hoary :D
<ubuntu-noob> bob2, why is that??
<Shinitenshi> dhirsch: do you know how to install drivers
<ubuntu-noob> i have the multiverse in the repo list and it shows up
<Shinitenshi> cuz a friend help me out yesterday but never finished
<dhirsch> Shinitenshi, I got nvidia working... that is pretty much it
<bob2> ubuntu-noob: because the mplayer authors are idiots
<ubuntu-noob> bob2, lol
<ubuntu-noob> ok...i can deal with that
<ubuntu-noob> i have xine...and i am happier with that anyways
<redrum> is setting up a wireless pcmcia card really that hard to do?
<Shinitenshi> Any one know how to install drivers with ndiswrapper?
<Shinitenshi> !
<bur[n] er> redrum: no
<redrum> can you assist?
<bob2> redrum: no
<bur[n] er> Shinitenshi: ndiswrapper.sf.net read it ;)
<bob2> Shinitenshi: read the howto on the ubuntu website
<bur[n] er> redrum: depends on the card
<marcin_ant> ubuntu-noob: totem-xine is the only ubuntu application that can kill your x-session
<syn-ack> One thing I wish was that it was Novell Open Office
<dhirsch> bob2, hehe
<redrum> an orinoco combo card
<redrum> proxim
<marcin_ant> ubuntu-noob: for me xine is awfully unstable
<redrum> has a prism2 chipseti think
<syn-ack> redrum: hermes
<bur[n] er> redrum: if it's prism2, chances are it just works
<syn-ack> I have one.
<syn-ack> Im pissed that I cant get my cisco card to work in Linux 2.6.x though
<ubuntu-noob> bob2, what about dvdrip...it fails on transcode cause i have libvorbis0a and it wants libvorbis0...what can i do about that??
<bur[n] er> but yeah... listen to syn-ack... the orinoco card should be in the kernel source itself and idiot proof
<redrum> well i have it plugged into the pcmcia slot,and it has power, but i don't know about anything else
<redrum> on windoze, the 'network' led flashes even if it doesn't have a connection
<ubuntu-noob> marcin_ant, i have used xine in gentoo, redhat, fedora and now ubuntu...it has never failed me :)
<syn-ack> redrum: Thats because of NetBIOS overhead.
<redrum> so i have to configure the card?
<marcin_ant> ubuntu-noob: try with for example *.wmv files
<syn-ack> I have one status light to let me know its on and then the RX/TX led
<syn-ack> redrum: root@Laptop:~ # lsmod | grep hermes
<syn-ack> hermes                  8448  2 orinoco_cs,orinoco
<redrum> yeah on windows those would both flash at opposite times, to let you know it is 'searching' for networks
<syn-ack> see?
<redrum> nadda
<ubuntu-noob> marcin_ant, i don't do wmv so have not run into that
<Coutsos> hi
<bur[n] er> redrum: know how to use "iwconfig" ??
<syn-ack> redrum: you dont see something similar?
<redrum> nothing there
<redrum> no i dont
<Coutsos> i was just wondering if there's any sort of fix or workaround for the "no installable kernel" bug
<ubuntu-noob> marcin_ant, so haw can i get mplayer in warty??
<marcin_ant> ubuntu-noob: I don't know
<stuNNed> bob2: so far i'm happy with hoary (only been a few hours) ...seems it's a bit more stable than last time i tried it :D  probly only will update once a month or so though...
<marcin_ant> ubuntu-noob: I use hoary
<syn-ack> redrum: lsmod and flood it to a /msg for me, please.
<ubuntu-noob> marcin_ant, how stable is hoary?/
<redrum> typed iwconfig and there is something there...
<marcin_ant> ubuntu-noob: for me it's... just stable
<syn-ack> ubuntu-noob: You care a n00b, dont use it.
<marcin_ant> ubuntu-noob: I cannot say that something is really unstable...
<redrum> ath_pci                50724  0
<redrum> wlan                  105564  2 ath_pci
<redrum> ath_hal               129232  2 ath_pci
<redrum> acpi                    5900  0
<redrum> proc_intf               3968  0
<redrum> freq_table              4356  1 acpi
<redrum> cpufreq_userspace       5336  2
<redrum> cpufreq_powersave       2048  0
<redrum> ds                     17796  2
<ubuntu-noob> syn-ack, huh??
<syn-ack> aha
<redrum> button                  6936  0
<redrum> ac                      5132  0
<redrum> battery                 9740  0
<redrum> ipv6                  230020  8
<redrum> af_packet              20872  2
<redrum> yenta_socket           19328  1
<syn-ack> redrum: I see what it is
<redrum> pcmcia_core            63156  2 ds,yenta_socket
<syn-ack> heh
<redrum> eepro100               28300  0
<aardvark> GNOME help needed
<redrum> e100                   30208  0
<redrum> mii                     4864  2 eepro100,e100
<redrum> ohci1394               32004  0
<marcin_ant> ubuntu-noob: sometimes when you have updates you cannot install everything - because dependencies are not meet
<redrum> ehci_hcd               27780  0
<cowbud> jesus coaster has like 234324324323 billion dependencies
<syn-ack> redrum: /part
<redrum> joydev                  9536  0
<redrum> usbhid                 28864  0
<redrum> ohci_hcd               19460  0
<BajonBCN> hi there
<redrum> usbcore               104292  5 ehci_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd
<redrum> snd_intel8x0m          18632  2
<redrum> snd_intel8x0           33068  3
<cowbud> I hope it doesn't suck
<marcin_ant> ubuntu-noob: but after few hours you can apt-get update
<bur[n] er> oh man
<redrum> snd_ac97_codec         59268  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0
<bur[n] er> stop already
<redrum> snd_pcm_oss            48168  0
<redrum> snd_mixer_oss          16640  4 snd_pcm_oss
<redrum> snd_pcm                85540  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss
<occy> eeek
<cowbud> ohh my god
<cowbud> kick
<redrum> snd_timer              23172  1 snd_pcm
<goldfish> oh dear
<redrum> snd_page_alloc         11144  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<redrum> gameport                4736  1 snd_intel8x0
<bur[n] er> ./kick redrum
<stuNNed> kick this fuck
<occy> daniels:  mdz?
<redrum> snd_mpu401_uart         7296  1 snd_intel8x0
<redrum> snd_rawmidi            23232  1 snd_mpu401_uart
<redrum> snd_seq_device          7944  1 snd_rawmidi
<Coutsos> maybe you could've used pastebin for that redrum?
<redrum> snd                    50660  14 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<ubuntu-noob> marcin_ant, few hours??
<redrum> soundcore               9824  4 snd
<syn-ack> ./kick redrum I SAID TO ME. :p
<goldfish> lol
<marcin_ant> marcin_ant: and then you can install everything
<redrum> pci_hotplug            30640  0
<redrum> intel_agp              20512  1
<syn-ack> clear
<redrum> agpgart                31784  1 intel_agp
<redrum> md                     44744  0
<redrum> dm_mod                 51068  1
<redrum> capability              4872  0
<redrum> commoncap               7168  1 capability
<redrum> nvidia               4821428  12
<redrum> parport_pc             32064  0
<aardvark> redrum: is outta contttrol
<odyssey> wow flood
<redrum> lp                     10436  0
<syn-ack> holy christ
<redrum> parport
<redrum> sbp2                   22408  0
<occy> yeah, we need an op.
<redrum> ieee1394              100536  2 ohci1394,sbp2
<ubuntu-noob> lol
<occy> crimsun: you here?
<redrum> tsdev                   7168  0
<marcin_ant> ubuntu-noob: so, in this way you can see that hoary is just work in progress :)
<goldfish> he must have pasted his process list
<redrum> evdev                   9088  1
<Coutsos> God bless that "ignore" feature :D
<redrum> ide_cd                 38276  0
<goldfish> or something
<occy> crimsun:  you an op?
<redrum> mousedev               10124  1
<redrum> psmouse                17800  0
<redrum> sr_mod                 15780  0
<dhirsch> Make it stop!
<BajonBCN> does any of you know how to modify the iptables in order to have a better performance with amule?
<redrum> scsi_mod              115148  2 sbp2,sr_mod
<goldfish> u cant
<redrum> cdrom                  35872  2 ide_cd,sr_mod
<redrum> ext3                  109544  1
<crimsun> occy: nope
<marcin_ant> can someone make this redrum shut up?
<redrum> jbd                    54552  1 ext3
<goldfish> he already pasted it
<syn-ack> redrum: PART THE CHANNEL
<redrum> ide_generic             1664  0
<redrum> piix                   12576  1
<redrum> ide_disk               16768  3
<goldfish> it will show up instant on his screen
<redrum> ide_core              125272  4 ide_cd,ide_generic,piix,ide_disk
<redrum> unix                   25904  858
<syn-ack> redrum: PART NOW
<redrum> fan                     4236  0
<goldfish> but take a while for us to get it
<redrum> thermal                13200  0
<occy> crimsun: hmmm want me to try and get Lilo?
<redrum> processor              17712  2 acpi,thermal
<redrum> font                    8576  0
<redrum> vesafb                  6688  0
<redrum> cfbcopyarea             3968  1 vesafb
<redrum> cfbimgblt               3200  1 vesafb
<redrum> cfbfillrect             3712  1 vesafb
<redrum> meant to /msg it to syn-ack
<redrum> apologies
* dhirsch pokes redrum! stop!
<goldfish> redrum: u did
<cowbud> you shold have left the channel
<cowbud> jesus
<ubuntu-noob> marcin_ant, do you know if dvdrip can be installed on huray??
<aardvark> hahaha
<goldfish> redrum: /msg only does a couple of lines
<goldfish> use /query
<goldfish> oh
<goldfish> gone
<cowbud> ubuntu-noob: install it from the nerim sources..
<occy> lilo: he's gone now buddy
<lilo> whoops
<lilo> sorry about that
<occy> hehe
<lilo> info on him?
<aardvark> les dudes
<aardvark> help with GNOME
<occy> redrum <-- that was his nick.
<aardvark> yes
<marcin_ant> ubuntu-noob: yes it can
<ubuntu-noob> cowbud, on warty?
<syn-ack> lilo: I wanted him to  flood something to me
<dhirsch> Is there any way to add more availible screen resolutions?
<syn-ack> he obviously didnt know how to
<cowbud> ubuntu-noob: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<lilo> whelp, it's worth remembering sometimes these things are just inexperience
<syn-ack> lilo: it was.
<syn-ack> Nothing more.
<ubuntu-noob> cowbud, ty..will give it a shot :)
<cowbud> lilo: sure, but that doesn't make it less annoying
<Leviathan_> Alright, ndiswrapper was installed, the driver installation seemed to go without a hitch, yet it wouldn't connect to the network.  I had to restart, and when I reloaded Ubuntu, there were 7 errors from loading ndiswrapper, all of them the same - all about packet filters.
<lilo> syn-ack: well, we all start out there 8)
<[Spooky] > is it free to change on the wiki if i notice something ?
<syn-ack> lilo: Thats why I told him to ./part
* cowbud nods to syn-ack
<lilo> cowbud: sure enough....but pass on the slack 8)
<syn-ack> he /quit
<lilo> syn-ack: whoops 8(
<lilo> erm whoops 8)
<Leviathan_> Anyone have a clue about what's going on?
<syn-ack> lilo: Im talking to him now, and invited him back
<syn-ack> redrum: do you have "wireless-tools" installed?
<syn-ack> Can you use iwconfig?
<redrum> i don't think so
<redrum> i can use iwconfig
<syn-ack> then you have it installed.
<ubuntu-noob> cowbud, Depends: transcode but it is not going to be installed
<redrum> ok
<Shinitenshi> hey
<Shinitenshi> is there a way to be in the / folder
<syn-ack> You have a prism2 chipset, your wifi card is ath0
<Leviathan_> repeat: Alright, ndiswrapper was installed, the driver installation seemed to go without a hitch, yet it wouldn't connect to the network.  I had to restart, and when I reloaded Ubuntu, there were 7 errors from loading ndiswrapper, all of them the same - all about packet filters.
<syn-ack> redrum: man iwconfig
<Shinitenshi> is there a way to get to main folder "/"
<syn-ack> Shinitenshi: with cd?
<syn-ack> thats what I use.
<rempresent> Alright, I would like to use something else other than mplayer to play my media files in mozilla
<bur[n] er> as a side note Shinitenshi... / is known as root
<syn-ack> Shinitenshi: and its called the root directory
<Shinitenshi> ys
<bur[n] er> rempresent: vlc?>
<Shinitenshi> well how can i get there
<syn-ack> or the root Filesystem
<Leviathan_> :<
<ubuntu-noob> cowbud, transcode fails on>> libavifile-0.7c102, libjasper-1.701-1, libquicktime1, libsdl1.2debian
<syn-ack> Shinitenshi: You know how to use DOS?
<[Spooky] > anyone ?? wiki is for each one to edit right ?
<Shinitenshi>  thx guys
<Shinitenshi> syn-ack
<Shinitenshi> yes
<Shinitenshi> terminal like dos
<Shinitenshi> :)
<Shinitenshi> cd = change dir
<syn-ack> Shinitenshi: Then you know about cd.
<Shinitenshi> stuff like that
<redrum> ok i tried to set the essid but i got the following:   SET failed on device ath0 ; Operation not permitted.
<Shinitenshi> ls list
<Shinitenshi> that stuff?
<bur[n] er> Shinitenshi: yes
<syn-ack> redrum: were using sudo?
<Leviathan_> bob2: you there?
<syn-ack> or root, if you figured out how to set it up.
<redrum> ah
<redrum> not yet
<redrum> ok i ran the command to set the essid
<redrum> with sudo, and i didn't get an error
<bur[n] er> redrum: after iwconfig is set... use dhclient to get an ip
<bur[n] er> sudo dhclient wlan0
<syn-ack> no
<FAST> okay.... are there any samba experts in here?
<syn-ack> ath0
<cowbud> ubuntu-noob: on hoary?
<bur[n] er> FAST: just ask the question ;)
<syn-ack> Atheros driver, not Prism, sorry.
<goldfish> Woohoo! My wireless works now!
* goldfish does a dance
<redrum> damn it worked
<Leviathan_> Mine still is in the shits.
<syn-ack> redrum: I know. You're welcome.
<FAST> I tested a share folder and got it to work fine. then i changed the path to  /media/sda1/folder which is on an external firewire fat32 hard drive; now when i try to access it, i can't
<Leviathan_> Anyone: a clue why ndiswrapper on startup would be producing 7 errors about packet filtering?
<syn-ack> redrum: now, man /etc/network/interfaces
<syn-ack> no
<syn-ack> man interfaces
<syn-ack> ewps
<ubuntu-noob> cowbud, no, warty
<FAST> but using the test folder with path set to   /home/name/folder , it worked fine
<FAST> in smb.conf
<rempresent> burner:   sorry, I was AFK, yeah how can i get the plugin for that
<ubuntu-noob> guess i will get horay :)
<syn-ack> ubuntu-noob: I wouldnt.
<ubuntu-noob> syn-ack, why?/
<syn-ack> I know what Im doing, I know how to fix something if its unstable and breaks, you dont.
<bur[n] er> apt-get install mozill-plugin-vlc
<syn-ack> or are you not a n00b to Debian and/or Linux
<ubuntu-noob> if warty can't install the packages i want, then why should i stay with it
<syn-ack> ubuntu-noob: thats what backports are for.
<syn-ack> or even apt-pinning.
<Shinitenshi> can some one help me out on somehting?
(ficusplanet/#ubuntu) Shinitenshi, First, install ndiswrapper-utils with apt-get or synaptic.
<pepsi> i guess i upgraded the kernel recently.. a few weeks ago i guess
<Shinitenshi> ficusplanet, its installed
<Shinitenshi> just need the drivers
<ficusplanet> Oh, OK. ftp://202.65.194.18/cn/wlan/rtl8180l/ndis5x-8180(170).zip
<ficusplanet> Shinitenshi, Download that and then run sudo ndiswrapper -i on the inf file that is in the WinXP folder of that zip.  OK?
<Shinitenshi> ill try
<heliolith> After using Synaptic to DL a bunch of Educational Software, what's the fastest way to find the executables to create quicklaunch menus?
<Shinitenshi> ficusplanet, band url
<ficusplanet> heliolith, In synaptic, you can right click on the packages that are installed and go to properties.  One of the tabs is installed files.  Look there.
<ficusplanet> Shinitenshi, Try this one: http://web.belkin.com/support/download/downloaddetails.asp?file_id=1431
<heliolith> Yah ficusplanet that's a lifesaver
<heliolith> thanks
<Shinitenshi> ficusplanet, i tried getting it yesterday but iwas a bad url, so i got the exe from the belkin site
<Shinitenshi> ficusplanet, i downloaded the windows driver yesterday its in my home dir, its just the version 2 instead of the 3rd
<ficusplanet> Shinitenshi, OK.  I'll post the realtek drivers on my server.  Just a sec.
<Shinitenshi> ficusplanet, thx
<Shinitenshi> ficusplanet, that driver is for ver 3 my card is ver 2
<Shinitenshi> so i don it it gona work
<heliolith> ok gcompris I see in 3 different paths: /usr/games/gcompris, usr/lib/menu/gcompris and /usr/share/doc/gcompris which one do you think is the executable?
<ficusplanet> OK, What is the chipset on your card?
<crimsun> heliolith: first
<heliolith> ty crimsun
<Shinitenshi>  "belklin 802.11b f5d6020 ver 2"
<ficusplanet> Shinitenshi, That's the card and the model number, but if you run lspci you should be able to get a chipset, too.
<Stew2> http://www.pastebin.com/238681 Is my Xorg.0.log. I can get XFREE86 working with hoary, but not Xorg.
<Shinitenshi> linux newb so...
<Shinitenshi> installed it yesterday
<Shinitenshi> first time linux user
<Stew2> Now I've got Xchat running, I can actually use IRC... IRSSI was a 'little' difficutl.
<ficusplanet> Shinitenshi, It's no problem.  Just run lspci in a terminal and then look for the section that refers to your wireless card.
<Shinitenshi> ok
<josh_> hsi
<josh_> hi
<pepsi> ficusplanet: what if i run /dev/MAKEDEV
<pepsi> ?
<dud> MAKEDEV is 2.4 kernel type...
<pepsi> hrm
<Shinitenshi> 0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) E
<Shinitenshi> is it that?
<ficusplanet> pepsi, When you boot the computer the hotplug script should create devices.  If the device file is not there it is a problem.
<Shinitenshi> cuz am using my onboard net card
<Shinitenshi> but i wana use my wireless
<pussfeller> well my camera is not in /media
<ficusplanet> Shinitenshi, I don't think so.  I expect it will mention belkin
<Shinitenshi> k
<pussfeller> but its in dmesg as a scsi
<quiet> how would I add debian repositories so that I can install xmms, amarok, and the like?
<josh_> im new and have a question about installing drivers for an ati card. Is this the correct channel?
<ficusplanet> Shinitenshi, That output may also contain rtl8180 somewhere.  If you having trouble, you can just post the output somewhere and I'll look through it.
<goldfish> quiet: www.ubuntuguide.org
<Shinitenshi> well its not there
<Shinitenshi> do i need to boot with it on
<Shinitenshi> cuz i just put it in
<glyf> josh_: do you use a DVI connector, perchance?
<quiet> goldfish, thanks
<goldfish> quiet: one of the first things there tells u how o add them
<goldfish> np
<rajasun> deb http://rarewares.soniccompression.com/debian/packages/unstable ./
<ficusplanet> Shinitenshi, Could you post or email the output of lspci to me?
<josh_> well like i said im verry new to linux and i have no idea
<gza> I should be able to install ubuntu from the gnoppix 0.9.90 livecd, correct?
<Shinitenshi> email would be best
<Shinitenshi> whats your email
<ficusplanet> brad at nearwildheaven.com
<Shinitenshi> k
<dud> sort of a nice domain...
<ficusplanet> rem song
<Dreamer3> *scratches head*ok
<Dreamer3> ok
<gza> almost heaven is a cure song
<Dreamer3> should i do an expert install to avoid trashing my existing setup?
<josh_> glyf: i downloaded the correct driver but i have no idea how to use apt and cant figure out how to install it
<dud> close to heaven is a cure song
<Shinitenshi> ficusplanet, ok check your mail
<crimsun> Stew2: please post a successful /var/log/XFree86.0.log, too
<dud> i mean, just like heaven hehe
<Shinitenshi> ficusplanet, brb
<gza> dud, I stand corrected ;)
<dud> the cure is my life.... <3
<dud> close to me/just like heaven
<gza> do you dress up to go to their concerts?
<quiet> goldfish, all I need to do is uncomment those 2 lines for universal repos?
<dud> nah, i have my own mind....
<Mantle> since there is no ndiswrapper module in warty live cd, is it possible for me to compile it on another system and load it from a usb key every time i boot into ubuntu?
<pussfeller> whats the command to manually mount a usb device
<dud> as opposed to all the goth monkies
<goldfish> quiet: emmm no.
<pussfeller> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/camera?
<goldfish> quiet: replace the top part with what they tell you to
<goldfish> quiet: sorry im only new to this myself
<Dreamer3> bad idea to share /boot between two distros?
<pepsi> ficusplanet: found this in /var/log/dmesg: hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-107D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<goldfish> quiet: i just copied what they had and pasted into that file, starting were it says to
<Stew2> crimsun Oh, sure. I was just working on my XP box. Back now...
<quiet> okay thanks
<ficusplanet> pepsi, Is there a device at /dev/hdc?
<pepsi> no
<Dreamer3> crimsun: should i just use my debian grub to boot ubuntu or let it install grub on the boot sector of the partition i give it?
<bzbb> this is thouroughly odd
<heliolith> what am I doing wrong?  I'm in applications:///Accessories and I'm trying to create a quicklauncher but everytime i click ok, nohting appears!
<pepsi> theres a physical device, but no /dev/hdc file
<bzbb> firefox won't start, any application that runs it dies
<steve_> ficus, it sucks to have to rebuild my system
<bzbb> hangs
<heliolith> I simply want to add a link to an executable in my menu system
<ficusplanet> steve_, Why do you have to?
<bzbb> if I do a ps -A it hangs, presumably right before listing firefox
<bzbb> and a killall firefox hangs as well
<crimsun> Dreamer3: either, though you shouldn't have to install grub a second time.
<bzbb> what is going on?
<Stew2> http://www.pastebin.com/238681 unsuccessfull XORG with hoary, http://www.pastebin.com/238688 successfull XFREE86!
<gza> dud, yeah I once saw a whole bunch of goths going to a Cure concert like that, I mean I like some of their songs but it's a concert not a costume ball. :)
<dud> tried killall -9 firefox bzbb?
<steve_> I had to mess up was not broke. I decided to upgrade to Hoary
<bzbb> dud, yup, it hangs
<steve_> my system worked fine
<steve_> until then
<gza> killall firefox-bin
<Dreamer3> crimsun: so you so install no boot loader and modify my debian bootloader to do it... ?
<steve_> I put warty back on
<Dreamer3> 2nd so=say
<ficusplanet> steve_, Yeah, upgrading to a development can be tricky.
<steve_> I wont do that again
<bzbb> gza, hang
<Dreamer3> crimsun: debian is permanent, ubuntu is on trial (for now)
<crimsun> Dreamer3: makes sense to add the entry into your permanent bootloader's config, no?
<bzbb> I can't even ctrl-c the hung killall
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ok :)
<Stew2> crimsun any ideas?
<crimsun> Stew2: certainly. With X.Org, your monitor's hsync and vrefresh ranges are being ignored.
<crimsun> Stew2: note the 30-70 vs. 28-33 and the 50-100 vs. 43-72
<crimsun> Stew2: that should get you started.
<pepsi> ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15
<pepsi> oopsies
<Stew2> crimsun I'm still at "huh?"
<Stew2> crimsun Is that a problem with the xorg.conf or ?
<crimsun> Stew2: no way for me to tell unless you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dreamer3> everyone wish me luck
<crimsun> break a leg
<Dreamer3> if my debian install gets borked i'll kill ubuntu :)
<Stew2> crimsun. Ok
<crimsun> keep a knoppix cd on hand, then.
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i can boot ubuntu and chroot into debian, no? :)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: even with the install cd, no?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: haven't tried with the install cd
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> toodles
<Dreamer3> AFK
<Stew2> This is my Xorg.conf http://www.pastebin.com/238689
<Stew2> I've edited out the 1024x768 by 16 and 24 bit colors, just to see if I could get it working. It didn't help :(
<crimsun> you need to explicitly tell X.Org the ranges in Section "Monitor"
<Stew2> crimsun hot dog!
<Stew2> Crimsun What would that look like? All I have is Monitor "Compaq MV700" and Option "DPMS"
<Stew2> Crimsun DO I look at my XF86Config-4 for help?
<Stew2> Crimsun I know what the values are, I think I don't know the syntax.
<crimsun> HorizSync 30-70
<crimsun> VertRefresh 50-100
<sig_ubuntu> how do I install a .deb file?
<Stew2> crimsun No quotes or anything? Wow.
<crimsun> sig_ubuntu: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Stew2> Crimsun Why do you think it's not working? The monitor, or video card?
<josh_> i just downloaded an ati driver but i am new to linux and have no idea how to install it. can anyone help?
<crimsun> Stew2: conffile or X.Org driver.
<crimsun> Stew2: should work after you place those two lines in Section "Monitor"
<heliolith> is it possible that changelog.gz is an application?
<crimsun> heliolith: in 99.99% cases, no.
<heliolith> lol
<semper> i need some help
<Stew2> Crimsun, okay, I got to switch from Xfree to Xorg. BRB
<semper> i installed ubuntu on a imac , and i want to install more software ,,,but, can i install any linux software ?
<dud> just use apt-get to install software
<dud> or synaptic if you want a gui application
<semper> but, it must be just for a ppc architecture???
<dud> thats taken care of automagically
<josh_> so no help on installing a package i downloaded?
<crimsun> josh_: are you using Warty or Hoary?
<josh_> crimsun: warty i think
<crimsun> josh_: ATI drivers are available by default; read the instructions at /wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<josh_> crimsun: ok thanks ill try that
<josh_> crimsun: where do i type that?
<crimsun> josh_: in a web browser.
<crimsun> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Stew2> crimsun Okay, I'm on my other computer.
<josh_> crimsun: lol i just made the windows to linux jump and am very confused. thanks again
<Stew2> Is there a log for APT-GET?
<crimsun> Stew2: no, but there is one for aptitude: /var/log/aptitude
<crimsun> Stew2: hence why I highly recommend aptitude.
<semper> so can i?
<Stew2> crimsun Well, I know that apt-get removed ubuntu-desktop and xorg, and added xfree86 (I'm running hoary). Any idea what to run to reverse that? And then I'll start using aptitude..
<steve_> hey ficus, do you remember when you gave me the net applet programs, do you still have the link
<eskilo> which file defines what services start up?  i want to stop smbd from starting.
<crimsun> Stew2: you need to reinstall xserver-xorg and ubuntu-desktop, though ubuntu-desktop is nonessential
<ficusplanet> steve_, http://www.thecardinal1978.com/GNOME/debs/
<steve_> thanks man, again a lifesaver
<crimsun> eskilo: there's no file, there's a directory: /etc/rc2.d/
<ficusplanet> steve_, np
<steve_> just have one question ficus
<eskilo> crimsun:  those files seem to just link to scripts in /etc/init..
<eskilo> crimsun:  i see that there's a "samba".  but what file runs "samba start" on boot?
<steve_> after i installed it last time, I could not route my ip correctly. could net applet have caused that
<ficusplanet> steve_, not likely.  netapplet just calls a few commandline programs to set up an interface.
<steve_> do you know what possibly could have done this
<crimsun> eskilo: if the symlink exists in /etc/rc2.d/, it will be run.
<crimsun> eskilo: you may wish to read up on the man pages for update-rc.d and invoke-rc.d
<steve_> will it come up as the network manager after installed
<Stew2> crimsun Okay, I launched Aptitude and got it working. It's running right now !
<randabis-laptop> I don't see any info for this on the site...anyone know if it is possible to "preorder" hoary cds from shipit?
<eskilo> crimsun:  so if any of those symlinks exist, some startup process will run them with "start" appended?
<crimsun> eskilo: yup.
<eskilo> crimsun:  thx
<steve_> ficus, have you ever had any issues with the net applet
<ficusplanet> steve_, Not really, but I use NetworkManager personally
<eskilo> are there any text editors that can easily write and read over an ssh connection?  typing directly into vim over ip has weird lag issues.
<steve_> you use network manager, not net applet?
<eskilo> and mounting over the net seems insecure.
<ficusplanet> steve_, Yeah, it's a little nicer but a little harder to set up.
<lavigj> eskilo: nano seems to do ok
<lavigj> eskilo: but I gotta go, later
<steve_> maybe I will try that one instead this time
<miho> hey
<miho> can somebody help me out with kde?
<heliolith> is firefox 1.0 not officially ubuntu supported still?
<josh_> crimsun: well i tried there how too but it didnt work. i would like to go back and read it again,but when i rebooted i lost the address..
<miho> I just installed it on my PC running Ubuntu.
<miho> I need help setting up a taskbar for it.
<crimsun> josh_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<heliolith> anyone tell me the path to firefox 1.0 exectuable?  my shortcut link still points to the packaged 9.0
<ficusplanet> heliolith, Just run which firefox
<heliolith> run "which firefox"?
<miho> so am I helpless? :P
<Stew2> is there a linux/ubuntu client for DDNS?
<pussfeller> ddclient
<Stew2> pussfeller apt-get ddclient?
<heliolith> ficusplanet it gives me /usr/bin/firefox which is a read me file
<Stew2> crimsun Yeah, this Xorg is way faster than Xfree
<ficusplanet> heliolith, How did you get a readme file named firefox into /usr/bin!?
<heliolith> via synaptic i imagine
<heliolith> I haven't messed around with firefox at all
<pussfeller> sudo apt-get install ddclient
<Stew2> pussfeller thanks
<ficusplanet> heliolith, If you haven't messed around, then the file in /usr/bin/ is certainly the binary executable for firefox.
<FAST> anyone have suggestions for me?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14386
<crimsun> Stew2: X.Org working for you?
<heliolith> ficusplanet: when tell the shortcut to use that version, it says no such file or dir... oh well it's been a long day maybe i'm not thinking clearly anymore
<Stew2> crimsun Yeah. I said it's a lot faster than xfree on this box too. A K6-2-400 Compaq Presario 2266. I've changed out the video, put 256 megs in. It's pretty much maxed out.
<crimsun> excellent.
<crimsun> off to bed, work again in a few hours.
<heliolith> the real problem ficusplanet is that i wanted to be running version 1.0 but I see it's already been dl'ed via synaptic... yet firefox version that runs is .93...
<eskilo> how can i make my smbd listen on both eths?  it's listning on eth0 but not eth1.
<ficusplanet> heliolith, Did you install 1.0 on your own or through Synaptic?
<heliolith> through synaptic
<Stew2> crimsun This joint is jumping. X.org is working.
<heliolith> ficusplanet this is one problem I don't seem to figure out from system to system... on my first ubuntu install I did it manually because I couldn't figure out how to do it right... by enabling universe in synaptic, it shows that the latest version is installed, but that's not the version that's running
<heliolith> maybe I need to uninstall/reinstall it
<ficusplanet> heliolith, Are you in warty?
<heliolith> yes ficusplanet
<ficusplanet> heliolith, Then I'm surprised that 1.0 is in Synaptic.  I didn't think it ever made it in.
<heliolith> ficusplanet I've got universe enabled
<heliolith> ficusplanet extra repositories
<ironwolf> I have a synaptics pad, and firefox 1.0 on hoary, and since the last update, I can't left click on pictures that link to jpg files to open them on a webpage, but I can open them in a new tab or browser.  Anyone else seeing this?
<heliolith> so I should stick with .93 and be happy then eh?
<FAST> not a lot of people reading the forums, eh?   ...
<heliolith> lol
<ficusplanet> heliolith, I didn't think 1.0 was in universe even.
<Stew2> ironwolf dunno.
<heliolith> do you have universe enabled ficusplanet?
<Stew2> heliolith It seems you need to add the backports repo
<heliolith> ok well it's .99_1.0PR
<glyph> how do you save your mixer levels in ubuntu so that they're properly restored at next boot?
<Stew2> heliolith I did that for awhile with hoary.
<Stew2> heliolith I did that for awhile with warty, I mean warty. Then I went to hoary.
<ficusplanet> heliolith, Yes.  But I'm in hoary.
<heliolith> stew2 I have backports working I think
<heliolith> oh
<ironwolf> Stew2: you running hoary and not seeing this?
<Stew2> heliolith It should be running 1.0 then.
<heliolith> well 2 more months until hoary for the rest of use eh?
<Stew2> ironwolf I don't have a synaptics touchpad.
<heliolith> yeah it should...
<Stew2> ironwolf I haven't heard of that problem, but then again, it seems there's all sorts of little issues with hoary.
<Dreamer3> ok
<Stew2> ironwolf I've never had a painless install of it.
<Dreamer3> i'm tring to boot ubuntu from my existing debian bootloader and i get "root not found" /dev/hda8... do i have to use the _weird_ naming convention and can anyone tell me what i need?
<glyph> As I recall, in Debian, there was some way to tell the ALSA subsystem to save its mixer levels to a file, one that would be automatically read on next boot.  Right now my system seems to be resetting the mixer so that the soundcard is silent by default when I start the machine, and I have to manually adjust the "line" level every time I reboot
<Dreamer3> and is it important to use the initrd bundled with ubuntu?
<ironwolf> Stew2: mine was fairly painless until this.
<ironwolf> Stew2: well, ok with the exception of the sed incident. ;)
* Dreamer3 would have had a painless install if he didn't have to setup the bootloader manually
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<Stew2> ironwolf see?
<Dreamer3> do i need /dev/ide/bus0/... la la la?
<Stew2> I don't have the spinning circle (animated) cursor since upgrading to hoary. Why is that?
<Dreamer3> guess there are no people who understand the complicated stuff awake?
<Dreamer3> *sighs*
<sig_ubuntu> what command would I use to update packages if there are any?
<sig_ubuntu> apt-get update?
<Dreamer3> AFK
<Stew2> sig_ubuntu or 'aptitude'
<sig_ubuntu> what does aptitude do?
<Stew2> sig_ubuntu Someone just told me about it. I used it before. It's an inteface for apt-get I think
<Stew2> sig_ubuntu Synaptic is too, but if X isn't working, synaptic isn't going to work either :)
<sig_ubuntu> I'm talking about a command I can run like 3 times a week to keep my system up to date
<Stew2> I'm getting an error when GNOME fires up "No Volume control elements and/or devices found"
<Stew2> Any ideas?
<sig_ubuntu> like: apt-get update
<Stew2> sig_ubuntu Automated?
<sig_ubuntu> Stew2: no manually
<Stew2> sig_ubuntu apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Stew2>  "No Volume control elements and/or devices found" Oh wait. I know. There's no sound card detected...
<FAST> anyone have suggestions for me?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14386 ???
<heliolith> Is there a simple preference that determines what's visible in the smb://boxname over samba network?
<sig_ubuntu> Stew2: thanks
<_ShaMukO_> sig_ubuntu on aptitude type u to update the packages lists and g to get the updated packages
<Stew2> Where do I edit grub to make it automatically pick Ubuntu after 3 seconds?
<fabbione>  /boot/grub/menu.lst should
<bitfoo> ## timeout sec
<bitfoo> # Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry
<bitfoo> # (normally the first entry defined).
<bitfoo> timeout         3
<heliolith> night all!
<heliolith> thanks for the encouragement!
<FAST> :\
<|QuaD-_> any of you use thunderbird?
<bitfoo> ;/
<bitfoo> i do :O
<Stew2> bitfoo thanks
<|QuaD-_> do you have an imap account?
<bitfoo> i do
<|QuaD-_> can you have nested folders?
<bitfoo> hmm
<bitfoo> yes
<bitfoo> right click - create subfolder
<|QuaD-_> bitfoo: i am doing that... it isn't creating it
<bitfoo> hmm
<bitfoo> it did for me
<bitfoo> maybe restart it :O
<|QuaD-_> thats what i just did
<|QuaD-_> as youwere probably typing it :)
<Dreamer3> can anyone give me a correct kernel line to boot ubuntu from grub?
<|QuaD-_> again... not creating it
<Dreamer3> any of you could probably pull one from your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<bitfoo> oh heh
<bitfoo> hmm
<bitfoo> maybe its something on the imap end
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<|QuaD-_> maybe
<|QuaD-_> also.... is there a way so that you can download to your computer and keep on the server?
<|QuaD-_> is that what offline is?
<|QuaD-_> (just switching all my accounts from pop to imap
<|QuaD-_> )
<randabis-laptop> Dreamer my line probably wouldn't work for you
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: i'm looking for ideas, let me see :)
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: i tried added a /dev/ide/host/crap/crap boot= and added the initrd, but i still get root cannot be found
<bitfoo> yes quad there should be an option somewhere
<bitfoo> lets you keep a copy on the server
<bitfoo> think its somewhere in account settings
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: i'm not wanting an exact line... just some examples to see what i need
<randabis-laptop> kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.10-2-386 root=/dev/hda3 ro quiet splash
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: hmmmmmmm no initrd
<randabis-laptop> I have initrd
<randabis-laptop> it's a different line
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: ok, which is?
<randabis-laptop> initrd		/initrd.img-2.6.10-2-386
<FAST> anyone want to try and solve my samba+firewire drive problems ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14386
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: any other lines?
<randabis-laptop> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-2-386
<randabis-laptop> root		(hd0,0)
<randabis-laptop> kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.10-2-386 root=/dev/hda3 ro quiet splash
<randabis-laptop> initrd		/initrd.img-2.6.10-2-386
<randabis-laptop> savedefault
<randabis-laptop> boot
<randabis-laptop> sorry for the flood
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: thanks
<randabis-laptop> np
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: i wonder if initrd just needed to beon a sep line intstead of in with the kernel
<Dreamer3> wish me luck
<randabis-laptop> good luck
<|QuaD-_> bitfoo: brb... going to do a system restart
<eskilo> is there any text editor i can use that can save and open files over ssh?
<eskilo> but run on my machine of course.
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: that did it :)
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: initrd needed to be on sep line i guess
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: i'm in the second half of the install now
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: i'm not sure i like the kernel with everything as a module concept though :)
<randabis-laptop> it makes the kernel smaller and speeds up boot time iirc
<TheMuso> Dreamer3: Why not?
<randabis-laptop> ubuntu boots faster than any other distro I've ever used
<Dreamer3> TheMuso: now i need an initrd :)
<randabis-laptop> it's almost as fast as xp or 2k
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: hmmm... the modules still have to be loaded, how could it be that much faster?
<TheMuso> randabis-laptop: You must have a really fast machine then.
<Dreamer3> TheMuso: yeah, just what i was thinking
<randabis-laptop> not really
<TheMuso> XP still boots faster on my P4 2.4 box.
<Dreamer3> TheMuso: i've never seen anything load as fast as XP
<randabis-laptop> it even boots reasonably fast on this 450 mhz laptop
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: have you made any speed tweaks?
<randabis-laptop> no
<TheMuso> randabis-laptop: Did you cut out a lot of what is loaded at boot time?
<randabis-laptop> no
<Dreamer3> i need to get a 686 kernel
* Dreamer3 thinks installing grub on ubuntu boot sector and daisy chaining might have been better
<froust> Can anyone tell me the best way to go about configuring alsa?
<Dreamer3> froust: doesn't work OOTB?
<randabis-laptop> probably alsa-utils
<froust> I keep getting a "failure to construct test pipline" in the multimedia systems thing
<Dreamer3> froust: hmmm, i dunno
<Dreamer3> going on 8 minutes for the final half on the install
<Dreamer3> i'm on openoffice
* Dreamer3 thinks ubuntu people must like python
<Dreamer3> more python packages than i've seen in my lifetime
<randabis-laptop> yeah a lot of the base system uses python
* chillywilly thinks not using fixed point math is evil
<chillywilly> this report sux0rz
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: awwwwwwwwww, but integers are so cool
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: so what's so fast about your system?
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: i can already tell it's going to be lots faster on my laptop, but the first systems i installed it on i wasn't so sure
<steve_> does anyone know where I can get network manager for ubuntu
<randabis-laptop> this laptop is slow...it runs ubuntu pretty well though with xfce 4.2...mainly due to 224mb of ram
* Dreamer3 waits for the isntall to finish
<randabis-laptop> my main system runs circles around it hehe
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: ah...
<Dreamer3> setting up packages
<FAST> anyone want to try and solve my samba+firewire drive problems ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14386
<Dreamer3> 11 minutes into 2nd half
<froust> how do i run alsa-utils?
<Dreamer3> TheMuso: you like the everything as a module approach?
<steve_> anyone know where someone could find network manager
<randabis-laptop> note: I didn't say ubuntu boots as fast as xp
<Dreamer3> TheMuso: i'm already wonder how to tell it not to load modules i know i don't need
<randabis-laptop> but it does boot faster than any other distro I've used
<Dreamer3> i'm not used to a module list 5 miles long
<Dreamer3> i'm used to like 10 items (if that)
<randabis-laptop> hoary boots faster than warty too heh
<Dreamer3> maybe this is the way of the future though
* Dreamer3 shrugs
<randabis-laptop> Dreamer3 well a lot of those modules are completely unnecessary...they are just there for compatibility
<randabis-laptop> just take up space really
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: yeah, and they're loaded, using memory?
<randabis-laptop> but at least since they are modules you can remove them if you wish
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: just stuff i'm not used to
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: remove them how? not with rmmod one at a time
<bitfoo> how does one upgrade to hoary after changing sources.list ? sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<randabis-laptop> I'm not certain exactly...I just know it is possible...you would probably need to edit /etc/modules to make certain ones not load at startup
<Dreamer3> if i disappear then X is starting and i'll be back in a bit :)
<randabis-laptop> or the other modules config files in /etc
<bitfoo> anyone anyone anyone :O
<bestadvocate> how do you get xchat to be transparent
<randabis-laptop> dist-upgrade would be best bitfoo
<jason__> bitfoo: sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<bitfoo> -f eh
<bitfoo> ok here goes :|
<Dreamer3> bitfoo: you're risking life and limb, good look
<bitfoo> heh why :|
<randabis-laptop> heh not really
<Dreamer3> 17 minutes on 2nd half of install
<randabis-laptop> hoary runs well, even in its active development state
<Dreamer3> it comes with irssi?
<Dreamer3> WOW
<Dreamer3> i'm amazed
<randabis-laptop> yeah
<bitfoo> and away we gooooooooo
<martygbv> Could anyone please help me setup my wireless networking card? I've exhausted Google and the forums.
<randabis-laptop> hah
<Dreamer3> how useful
<Dreamer3> only worthwhile chat program
<randabis-laptop> meh, i likes my xchat
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: not for me :)
<randabis-laptop> fair enough
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: irssi works everywher e:)
<randabis-laptop> yeah true enough
* Dreamer3 yawns waiting for his desktop
<Dreamer3> ah, registering documentation, almost there :)
<randabis-laptop> yeah shouldn't be much longer
<Dreamer3> 4 ubuntu installs in one night, do i get an award?
<randabis-laptop> haha
<Dreamer3> and 1 expert install :)
<randabis-laptop> now upgrade them all to hoary lolz
<Dreamer3> with grub installed on a totally diff partition :)
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: yeah, right... 2 were just test old pcs... things were really slow
<randabis-laptop> hah
<martygbv> It seems my card is recognized by Ubuntu, but I can't get a handle on my router.
<Dreamer3> my mom's PC i'm finishing tomorrow (told it to download packages)...
<jason__> bitfoo: you did apt-get update first right?
<bitfoo> yes
<Dreamer3> and my laptop i'm going to consider switching
<jason__> ok
<bitfoo> i think :|
<jason__> :)
<Dreamer3> if it makes me happiers than debian
<Dreamer3> which is a big IF :)
<bitfoo> i changed the sources a few hours ago so i think i updated
<bitfoo> lol :|
<jason__> well if there are like 500 packages
<bitfoo> ctrl+c! abort!
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: i need more than ubuntu-calendar :)
<jason__> 'you did
<randabis-laptop> haha
<bitfoo> yeah there are heh
<bitfoo> btw i just convinced someone to try ubuntu livecd
<Dreamer3> the live cd felt slow and awkward to me... maybe i've just never used one... CD access was too slow
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> to X!
<Dreamer3> maybe
<Dreamer3> AFK
<Anubis> how do I add apps to my menu?
* FAST rubs genie lamp for samba help
<randabis-laptop> Anubis depends on version of ubuntu
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> is there a way to tell it to try again on the monitor auto detection?
<jason__> im thinking about preinstalling ubuntu on machines
<Dreamer3> i'm only at 1024x768
<jason__> pretty slick distro
<randabis-laptop> Dreamer3, maybe dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<null> ne 1 know whats the equivalent command in linux for traceroute in m$ ?
<Dreamer3> hmmmm
<jason__> traceroute?
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: i don't think that's it
<bitfoo> traceroute
<bitfoo> lol
<io> :>
<null> hmm dont seem to find it
<bitfoo> its tracert in windows i think and traceroute in linux
<jason__> oh tracert
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmmm
<Dreamer3> irssi doesn't detect screen resizing
<bitfoo> oh maybe the other way
<null> ahh kk
<Dreamer3> ubuntu problem?
<null> lol
<Dreamer3> irssi setting?
<bitfoo> lol :P
<randabis-laptop> no idea
<Dreamer3> if debian i could resize the window, detach the screen then reattach and irssi would figure it out
<Dreamer3> *in
<froust> exit
<randabis-laptop> I don't use irssi so I dunno
<arun> i am using gnoppix 0.8.2.2 that is ubuntu .4.10
<Dreamer3> my first annoyance
<randabis-laptop> probably some way to fix it
<arun> i have installed telugu locale on the system and i am geting problem's with xkb that is it is saying that the keyboard layout is not configured proparly do you want to select x keyborad layout or gnome keyboard layout can any one help me to resolve this issue
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> what were the thoughts for getting it to re-auto detect my monitor?
<bitfoo> http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-10/
<bitfoo> :O
<Agrajag> timeline
<gsuveg> how can i change fsck time ?
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmmmmm
<gsuveg> now run fsck every 30 boot, this is short to me
<Phoenix_vanity> gsuveg: tunefs ... or something like that
<Dreamer3> gsuveg: good idea
<gsuveg> Phoenix_vanity: yepp, i find it tune2fs
<johns_> gsuveg: tune2fs -c max-mount-counts 50
<johns_> or something like that
<Phoenix_vanity> tune2fs
<Phoenix_vanity> okay :)
<gsuveg> thanks
<Dreamer3> ok, ubuntu feels fast, but it could be because it's a base install :)
<Phoenix_vanity> johns_: well, brain is still faster than "apropos"
<gsuveg> im boot my notebook 2-4 times p. days
<johns_> :)
<froust> Anyone know why my eth0 could be disappearing?
<Phoenix_vanity> gsuveg: or use reiserfs ;)
<froust> it boots me off when it happens.
<johns_> gsuveg: i guess you could tel tune2fs to check every x days
<Dreamer3> things seem to load pretty quick without being prelinked, interesting
* Phoenix_vanity is away: I'm busy
<Dreamer3> hey
<randabis-laptop> yeah
<Dreamer3> where do i get a 2.6.10 kernel at?
<froust> Anyone?
<randabis-laptop> goes even faster with prelinking
<randabis-laptop> Dreamer3 hoary :p
<Dreamer3> i don't see it in my repository
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: hmmmmmmmmm
<Dreamer3> well, if it's not broken don't fix it then i suppose
<gsuveg> Phoenix_vanity: ext3
<randabis-laptop> warty froze with 2.6.8.1
<randabis-laptop> you could probably roll your own 2.6.10 if you want to
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: i'll live with 2.6.8.1 for now
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: i'm wanting to evalute stock ubuntu against my tuned debian
<Dreamer3> an i going to have to enable universe for most things?
<Agrajag> yeah pretty much
<randabis-laptop> you'll want universe yeah
<Agrajag> and multiverse for nonfree
<Dreamer3> no epiphany
<Dreamer3> hmmm
<Zotnix> Probably in universe
<randabis-laptop> it'll give you debian sarge stuff
<gsuveg> what gnome is now in hoary?
<Zotnix> 2.9.90
<randabis-laptop> 2.9.90
<randabis-laptop> :)
<randabis-laptop> poo
<gsuveg> thanks
<Zotnix> :-p
* gsuveg wait
<Dreamer3> i'm downloading a 686 kernel now, but darn does the 386 kernel feel fast
<Dreamer3> too bad i'm giong to have to replace the stock xfree86
<randabis-laptop> why?
<Zotnix> Xorg is in hoary
<Dreamer3> i this blue bakground looks bad in only 16-bit
<Dreamer3> brown i mean
<randabis-laptop> it looks bad at any bitrate imho
<Angel66> i just installed ubuntu a few days ago and everything was going great but now it hardlocks on startup.  This was after a few apt-get upgrades.  Anyone else have issue and post a fix on msg boards?
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: i use the xorg from freedesktop.net with custom DRI builds for DRI support on my savage :)
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: they provide daily snapshots
<randabis-laptop> hmm cool
<Dreamer3> i mean this feels snappy, but it's not DRI... 75fps vs 400
<randabis-laptop> yeah
<Dreamer3> i really want to know what CFLAGS were used
<Dreamer3> things feel VERY snappy
<Dreamer3> i want to know if something is different or i'm just running nothing in the background that makes it so fast
<randabis-laptop> I dunno, but the ubuntu devs rock lolz
<randabis-laptop> hoary is even faster than warty imho
<Orcrist> arglebargle... just spent an hour stripping and recompiling a kernel on a very old p2 box only to find out I selected the wrong ethernet module... I picked one for the isa version of the card lol
<Dreamer3> things feel VERY snappy
<Dreamer3> i want to know if something is different or i'm just running nothing in the background that makes it so fast
<Orcrist> Angel, are you mixing warty and hoary packages?  bad idea
<Orcrist> someone needs to put it in the topic:  If you're mixing hoary packages in with warty you, sir, are on your own
* Dreamer3 needs to get into backports becaseu he needs firefox 1.0 :)
<goldfish> will apt-get install mozilla-firefox not work?
<goldfish> i was told to do that
<goldfish> to get 1.0
<Dreamer3> goldfish: ah, is the newer version availalbE?
<goldfish> I think so.
<randabis> backports is kinda :/
<Dreamer3> goldfish: havne't gotten any updates yet... just downloading kernel now
<goldfish> ah right
<randabis> you'll have problems upgrading to hoary if you use backports
<Dreamer3> goldfish: wanting to put this thru it's paces... decide if i want to keep it before i mess too much
<Dreamer3> randabis: why? :)
<goldfish> heh
<randabis> Dreamer3, because the maintainer of the ubuntu backports project does not version his packages correctly
<Dreamer3> randabis: that was my guess :)
<randabis> why he doesn't follow the standards is beyond me
<Dreamer3> randabis: and hoary just won't upgrade some of them, that's the problem?
<Dreamer3> randabis: is 1.0 in warty?
<randabis> 1.0 is not in warty
<randabis> it's 1.0PR
<randabis> or .99
<Dreamer3> randabis: right now i have 0.93
<gsuveg> .93
<Dreamer3> before any updates
* Dreamer3 thinks he doesn't miss having heat as much as he thoguht he might
<Dreamer3> how can i get a computer icon on my desktop?
<Angel66> Orcrist: how can i tell?
<Angel66> Orcrist: this is my first experience with a deb based system
<gsuveg> Dreamer3: with gconf
* Angel66 was playing around with the sources file but only added one package from a third party server and then removed it
* Dreamer3 thinks he misses xfce
<Dreamer3> hmmmm
<Dreamer3> weird
<randabis> xfce4 is in universe
<randabis> I like 4.2 better though
<Dreamer3> randabis: yeah, i had 4.2 on debian
<Dreamer3> but if gnome is this fast....
* Dreamer3 waits for this shiney new 686 kernel to show up
* Dreamer3 paces the floot
* Dreamer3 paces the floor
<Dreamer3> randabis-laptop: so, get firefox direct from mozilla, not backports?
<Dreamer3> hoary will be nice... i'm tired of fetching my software from all over the internet :)
<Dreamer3> i hate how slow my internet is
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<guptan> how can I change gdm welcome screen display resolution?
<Dreamer3> guptan: it should be the same as your X resolution
<guptan> Dreamer3, it is not
<Dreamer3> guptan: interesting
<Dreamer3> guptan: never seen that
<Dreamer3> guptan: but then i've only used gdm for 30 minutes :)
<guptan> Dreamer3, same system I have fedora too, but ubuntu always having a higher resolution for GDM
<guptan> Dreamer3, what is ur login manager then?
<Dreamer3> guptan: interesting
<Dreamer3> guptan: i never used one before :)
<Dreamer3> guptan: good old startx
<Orcrist> Angel66, did you change your repositories before you did the apt-get upgrades?  if you changed 'warty' to 'hoary' in your sources.list file, then you're mixing packages... if that's not the case you have a different problem
<guptan> oh, im not that comfortable with startx
<FAST> does anyone have suggestions for me?  fat32 external firewire hard drive and samba not being ableto access it : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14386
<guptan> Dreamer3, sadly I have this problem in hoary too
<Dreamer3> guptan: i'm sure it's something easy, but i haven't the foggiest
<Dreamer3> guptan: so far ubuntu is working like a charm for me
<guptan> I wish I had the same
<Jimbob> FAST: what's the ownership/permissions on /media/sda1?
<Dreamer3> guptan: wrong resolution doesn't sound like a deadly sin, especialy when it's too high :)
<Dreamer3> guptan: i've heard much worse :)
<FAST> Jimbob, 'mount' gives this: /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<FAST> somehow i need to remove that 'noexec' part !!  cant figure it out
<guptan> Dreamer3, I know. But this one having a high resolution in wrong refresh rate, so kind of ill effect on me
<Dreamer3> guptan: ah
<Jimbob> FAST: Why do you need to remove that part?
<Dreamer3> guptan: could try copying hte refresh lines from your working fedora to ubunut
<Dreamer3> guptan: for XFree x.org config file
<guptan> hmm I can give a try
<FAST> Jimbob, could you look at the thread i made regarding my problem?  i need to allow execution for all users on the folder
<newubuntu> is it possible to install ubuntu from the Hoary LiveCD? if so, how?
<guptan> FAST, remove uid=xxxx
<Orcrist> newubuntu... liveCD installs are not possible yet
<FAST> guptan,  how?     the drive is automounted when plugged in(turned on)
<Orcrist> the liveCD's are actually ubuntu-flavored morphix
<newubuntu> ah, so the (currently) only way is with the warty install CD?
<guptan> can u tell me how your /etc/fstab describes about /dev/sda1
<guptan> newubuntu, i think hoary has a install cd
<FAST> guptan, there is no entry for  /dev/sda1  in the fstab
<guptan> FAST, then umount /dev/sda1 and mount it again manualy, or try adding an entry in /etc/fstab
<FAST> what should the entry be for it in fstab  (umask, etc) ?
<newubuntu> guptan, I couldn't find a Hoary install CD, only the LiveCD, I'll look again
<guptan> FAST, /dev/sda1 /place/to/mount auto default 0 0, this should work, u can refer to manuals if u require more control over ur device
<Angel66> Orcrist: i uncommented some stuff but never changed any lines. I think i am just going to have to reinstall :\
<guptan> FAST, its always good to use uid=username for easy access
<FAST> gup, could you look at the thread i made about this? the link is here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14386
<FAST> guptan,
<pepperpot> is there a package for gstreamer monkey audio?
<guptan> newubuntu, see this link for hoary: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-4/
<newubuntu> thanks, I can
<newubuntu> er, can
<newubuntu> argh! Can't find a hoary installer, I'll visit that url, thanks
<Orcrist> Angel, you could always revert or uninstall those packages... unless they're really major
<Angel66> how would i revert?
<Angel66> if i was more familar with this package managment I am sure this would be second nature
<Orcrist> to revert a package is a little tricker... because I'm pretty sure apt checks its cache and says 'sorry you ahve this super-new version'
<Orcrist> so you'd have to get an older version, then force install it
<crypticreign> a lot of my icons are gone, and my industrial theme is gone.. on hoary.. i just did an apt-get upgrade
<Orcrist> which would probably break things worse
<Angel66> well would take about 30 min to reinstall and i have no data on this machine at all
<Orcrist> crypti, if you put your theme in ~/.themes then it'll still be there
<Orcrist> lol you probably are better off just reinstalling then angel
<Orcrist> at least you know that will work for sure :)
<Angel66> i hope
<crypticreign> Orcrist: these are the default gnoome desktop icons and the industrial theme that comes default that are gone
<Angel66> i have been running gentoo on the machine
<Orcrist> oh
<Orcrist> strange
<Angel66> but compiling and laptop just doesn't make me happy
<Angel66> I first tried warty back when it came out but it locked during init
<Angel66> so figured i would hold off till warty was out
<|QuaD-> anyone have beagle workign on their machine?
<guptan> FAST, try giving full access permission to everyone for that folder, use chmod
<alka_trash> Hey all!
<FAST> guptan, i've tried that before.  apparently chmod doesnt' work on fat32 drives???
<FAST> i tried   sudo chmod a+x /media/sda1
<FAST> nothing changed though
<Orcrist> I don't think you can chmod a folder that's mounted noexec and have it work like that
<guptan> FAST, yeah its true
<Orcrist> I think it needs to be remounted
<FAST> is there a way that i can change the settings for automounting the drive? that way i can remove the noexec part ?
<guptan> FAST, add a manual entry to /etc/fstab
<Orcrist> is it set up in fstab?
<FAST> originally no entry in fstab
<FAST> i let linux mount it automatically
<alka_trash> Does anyone know how to edit menus in gnome with hoary ( gnome 2.9.9.0) ?  I use to know how to do it, but it's changed again.  :(
<Orcrist> ahh, hotplug
<FAST> yes, is there a way to change the hotplug settings for automounting it?
<Orcrist> just try remounting it by hand then
<Orcrist> I dunno... not that experienced with hotplug
<JimSleep> FAST: hald is what's mounting it, not hotplug
<tuananh> hi all, does anyone know how to install an downloaded deb package?
<Orcrist> I imagine (like everything else) there's a config
<FAST> hmmm
<Orcrist> tuananh use dpkg -i packagename.deb
<guptan> tuananh, use dpkg
<alka_trash> tuananh: "dpkg -i package-name-deb" ( with root ) \
<tuananh> ok thanks
<tuananh> let me try
<tuananh> I thought apt-get is the tool, hence could not figure out how
<FAST> because i would like to leave the fstab without an entry for it. and have the hotplug business take care of automounting it with permissions for execution allowed.   (because i turn off/on the drive as i wish...)
<alka_trash> okay now how does one edit gnome menus in 2.9.9.0  :)
<Orcrist> lol apt can install things as well, but it's more of a repository/package tracking/searching/updating/installing tool
<Orcrist> apt-get rather
<JimSleep> FAST: AFAIK, if you manually add an entry for /dev/sda1 into fstab, it will mount it using that entry.
<JimSleep> FAST: However, it must be the first scsi disk plugged in for that to work properly.
<Orcrist> what's hald?
<tuananh> Orcrist: I still don't understand what is the boundary between apt and dpkg
<JimSleep> Orcrist: http://hal.freedesktop.org/
<Orcrist> tuananh, they're different programs
<FAST> JimSleep, it's an external firewire drive
<JimSleep> Orcrist: apt is a frontend to dpkg that integrates it with the available package lists.
<Orcrist> there are probably 5 different ways to install programs with debian... dpkg, dselect, apt, apt-get, aptitude, synaptic
<JimSleep> FAST: Yeah, but the kernel treats it like a scsi device.
<FAST> JimSleep, i have unmounted the drive, and the entry is now in /etc/fstab
<guptan> tuananh, apt is a package manager, dpkg can be roughly described as package installer
<Orcrist> apt/apt-get are dpkg extensions
<FAST> how do i mount it now
<FAST> ?
<Orcrist> but can be run separately
<Orcrist> yeah, waht jim said
<JimSleep> FAST: "mount /media/sda1"
<tuananh> isn't it confusing :)
<JimSleep> tuananh: Have you used windows update before?
<thoreauputic> tuananh: at first ;)
<guptan> tuananh, compare it with windows installer and add remove programs
<JimSleep> tuananh: apt is like the windows update website.
<tuananh> yeah
* thoreauputic shudders
<tuananh> after so long now I found Ubuntu
<Orcrist> tuananh, synaptic is a program that can handle just about all that... it's a frontend in your desktop... very nice
<JimSleep> tuananh: dpkg is like the "InstallShield" thing that actually puts the software on your computer.
<Orcrist> it uses the other programs to get to the same point with packages
<newubuntu> guptan, thanks for the URL, downloading is almost finished, so I'll burn it and install, and hopefully be back as kumasan :)
<FAST> JimSleep, '/dev/sda1 /media/sda1 auto default 0 0'  is in fstab, but i am getting mount error: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<tuananh> I have used Gentoo for a while but compiling to just too much ;)
<JimSleep> Orcrist: Sorry, try http://hal.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fhal for what hald is/does
<Orcrist> cool, thanks Jim
<JimSleep> FAST: Umm, instead of "auto" try "vfat" and see if that works.
<deathcrow> wondering what the command was to install apps i tried the ol debian style apt-get install bitchx but seems not to work anyone?
<eskilo> night gang
<Orcrist> oh, its' a hardware abstraction layer
<Orcrist> d means it's a daemon then?
<thoreauputic> deathcrow: try sudo apt-get install
<guptan> FAST, make sure u mention udi=username when manualy mounting /dev/sda1
<JimSleep> Orcrist: Yeah
<guptan> uid=username*
<deathcrow> E: Couldn't find package bitchx
<FAST> JimSleep, okay i changed to vfat and tried to mount and got this: "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, or too many mounted file systems"
<Jimbob> FAST: Hmm
<FAST> guptan, can you type an example of how it should look?
<guptan> make sure u have unmounted it, then #mount auto -o uid=username /dev/sda1 /mount/location
<deathcrow> isnt there an apt search command to see if the ubuntu mirror has bitchx :/
<FAST> guptan, that gave a screen of information about mount (not info/man)
<FAST> usage info
<goldfish> Emm... n00b question, I have installed ssh, but I want to get rid of it, how do i do this?
<Jimbob> "mount -t auto -o uid=username /dev/sda1 /media/sda1" <-- the "-t" was missing.
<FAST> ok that worked
<guptan> oh im sorry
<FAST> now i have to see if samba can see it
<FAST> access
<guptan> first check whether u can access or not ;)
<Jimbob> goldfish: You can go into the "Package Manager" (synaptic), then use "Search" to find ssh, and remove the one with the green-box status icon.
<goldfish> Jimbob: ok, thanks
<steve_> I am adding a source to my list, what is the address for the marillet one
<badflop> heyo
<FAST> yes i can access it normally right now
<Jimbob> (right-click->"Remove with configuration" or something aong those lines)
<badflop> was is sup?
<Jimbob> erm, "along"
<badflop> check out my chatlog http://www.sexyandfunny.com/j13.shtml
<steve_> Jimbob do you have it in your sourcelist
<Jimbob> steve_: Nope, sorry
<steve_> then what did you use to get the libdvdcss
<Jimbob> I don't have a (working) DVD player on my box
<Jimbob> http://debian.video.free.fr/
<Jimbob> erm, "in", I should say
<Jimbob> The sources are on that page, though (thx to google).
<steve_> thanks, I will try
<Jimbob> steve_: You probably want the "unstable"/"sid" sources.
<steve_> is your source more stable jimbob
<roop> Can anyone tell me how to get wxPython installed on Ubuntu?
<Jimbob> steve_: "my source"?
<steve_> debian.video
<Jimbob> Oh, no, that page simply describes the actual sources
<Jimbob> steve_: I mean that you should probably use the "unstable" sources listed on that page.
<steve_> cool thanks
<Jimbob> np
<FAST> well.... now samba doesn't appear to be working at all....  cant even see my computer listed in the network
<mojo__> hello. I just had a very strange problem.  My computer was freezing up, and would come back for short 'spurts' then freeze. It got pretty bad but I didn't want to lose data so I fought it until I could get a text console login and shut down.
<jk_work> Does ubuntu support Arher
<pestil> mojo__: that happens sometimes. if you wait enough time it will be responsive again. it happens especially in KDE
<mojo__> I had some very strange error messages on the screen as it shut down, something about out of memroy? (I have a gig of ram and 1.5x that in swap!).  How can I get to my 'shutdown' log messages to investigate?
<jk_work> Does ubuntu support Atheros wireless out of the box?
<pestil> mojo__: In my experience, configuring swap file or adding RAM helps a bit
<jk_work> Does it support Wacom Graphire tablets out of the box?
<alka_trash> jk_work: mine, works, the only thing that I had to do is get the firmware
<alka_trash> jk_work: what is the model of your wireless?
<mojo__> How can I look at the log to know exactly what it was saying to me????  it is not in dmesg
<pestil> mojo__: if you have that much ram, then somn' defintely is screwed there
<roop> again re: wxPython - it's not listed under synaptic and the wxpython site itself doesn't have any ubuntu packages
<mojo__> pestil: my point.  among all kinds of errors about (I think!) bad cached pages or something, it scrolled a message about firefox being out of memory???  I want to see that log.  It was all spewed to the main text console as I shut down
<jk_work> alka_trash: Hmm. The machine is at home
<jk_work> DWL-650, I think
<pestil> mojo__: tbh, I'm not sure where ff log is. perhaps in .mozilla or in /var
<jk_work> Anyway, it works with the madwifi driver, but with Debian,
<jk_work> I have to build it myself.
<robsta> when upgrading warty -> hoary (reiserfs) is there a way to convert the partition when it's mounted?
<pestil> mojo__: did you have many tabs open at the moment, or had been running ff for a long time? what ff vresion do you have
<mojo__> pestil: you got it wrong... not a Firefox log... SYSTEM log of shutdown messages, like dmesg has of boot-up messages.  Where is THAT file???
<Jimbob> robsta: What is it partitioned under now, ext3?
<robsta> Jimbob: reiserfs
<FAST> anyone wanna guess why i cant see this computer in the smb:///  place now ?
<mojo__> pestil: it is possible that ffox *caused* the problem. the ffox line in the messages caught my eye.  BUT... it is not a ffox log i'm talkin about.
<Jimbob> robsta: So what needs to be converted?
<Jimbob> robsta: It should "Just Work(tm)"
<robsta> Jimbob: it told me about a backup block format change
<alka_trash> jk_work: my bad,  I was talking about the wrong computer, anyhow I do have that card for my laptop and it work fine, with no extra firmware.  Have you tried to plug it in yet?
<pestil> mojo__:  I cant tell you were that particular log is. I know that a standar place for logs is /var
<Jimbob> robsta: Mmmm.
<pestil> mojo__: perhaps subterrific or someone can help you here
<mojo__> pestil: np.  I know it's prob. in /var just don't know which one.  Hoped someone did.
<jk_work> alka_trash: Yeah, it works with sid and self-built driver/kernel
<jk_work> Just wanted to know if Ubuntu prebuilt kernels would be
<jk_work> enough for my needs.
<mojo__> whois subterrific?
<pestil> mojo__:  I've known of many adventures with ff as a memory hog, and have had several myself.
<FAST> is there a part i can put in the entry of  fstab  where /dev/sda1 is that will allow read and execute access to all users
<mojo__> nm.. i see in the userlist
<mojo__> pestil: yeah, hog or no that behaviour is unacceptable
<pestil> mojo__:  In my case, I can do it on demand after 30 tabs in each of firefox windows. But then again, my ram is little
<alka_trash> I bet it'll work with ubuntu out of the box then, if not, then update to the latest hoary, or if your just wondering download a live cd.  I think that you can even download a live hoary cd :)
<mojo__> freeze whole OS, music and all starts to 'stutter'... yeesh!
<pestil> mojo__:  *technically*, the whole OS was not frozen. just the GUI part, most likely.
<mojo__> pestil:  it is likeley that ffox caused the error... but the OS response to it... that sucked.  I thought I was overheating or some crap.
<pestil> mojo__:  that's what most linux freaks will tell you.
<mojo__> pestil:  nope, I (finally!) managed to get it to respond to alt-ctrl-F1 and log in.
<alka_trash> jk_work: Yep I found it Hoary live tp://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/releases/hoary/array-4/hoary-live-i386.iso
<alka_trash> jk_work: Yep I found it Hoary live ftp://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/releases/hoary/array-4/hoary-live-i386.iso
<jk_work> alka_trash: tnx
<pestil> mojo__:  yep, as I just said, only (yeah, only!) part frozen was the GUI part.
<wezzer> when they release hoary?
<Jimbob> mono__: If/when it happens the next time, run "top" to see what's sucking up all your memory, then you can kill that process with "killall <name>" or "kill <PID>"
<mojo__> It took like 8 or 10 tries to log in 'cause it would freeze and not ask me for my pswd within 1 minute, and so (after 2-3 minutes) come back saying login unsuccessful, timeout after 60 sec.  Yeesh, it was a nightmare
<mojo__> pestil:  once I got logged in, it took about 5 minutes to get it to let me type sudo shutdown -r now and ask for password.
<alka_trash> wezzer Did they/
<pestil> mojo__:  I've heard of people telling stories that when that happens to them, they just leave for a while (a person once said he left for four hours), and when you come back it should be more manageable
<wezzer> they didn't, but when they _will_?
<mojo__> pestil: when it FINALLY started shutting down, it crawled for a few minutes before dumping a BUNCH of messages about memory pages (swap or what I am not sure), and in amongst those some other messages.
<alka_trash> wezzer I don't think that they did, these are just incremental snapshots they take when there are no showstoppers
<alka_trash> ?
<mojo__> pestil: That stuff finally started moving fast.  Among those messages was the ffox message... but still... I wanna see what the f*** that was all about.
<FAST> is there a part i can put in the entry of  fstab  where /dev/sda1 is that will allow read and execute access to all users
<pestil> mojo__:  yup, I've seen that. What the gurus end up telling me is to stop friggin relying on the GUI side of linux, and that CLI never crashes. go figure
* Dreamer3 thinks he's really liking ubuntu buy promptly falls asleep ZZZZZZZZ
<Jimbob> FAST: What format is the disk in?
<FAST> fat32
<mojo__> Jimbob: If I could get to run top I would have danced a jig! I prayed the shutdown would work so I would not lose data.
<pestil> FAST,  I got a line that works for me. don't use "auto" or "defaults", it won't work well. brb
<pestil> mojo__:  the thing just got clogged. sh*t happens. but it will eventually resurrects. (if you have the patience)
<mojo__> pestil: yeah, maybe so but I didn't wanna wait 4 hours.  I suffered it for a good half hour "waiting it out" before I got to trying a shutdown in earnest.  And that took at least a half hour more.
<pestil> mojo__:  yeah, as I said, sh*t happens. Still, please go look for that log, definitely. At 1GB ram, I'd be just as concerned...
<mojo__> pestil: well yeah "clogged"....   it's just the tech in me wants to dig for root cause.
<FAST> pestil, instaed of 'default' for options, what should i put
<pestil> mojo__:  were you under heavy ff usage? or heavy usage of another app?
* mojo__ trots off to pick thru /var log....  man on a mission
<pestil> FAST:  brb
<FAST> ok
<Jimbob> FAST: "defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=777,fmask=666" will allow anyone to read/write/delete to/from that disk.
<mojo__> pestil: yes I was. like i said, ffox prob started the probl. but i want to understand it better and maybe know with more certainty.  What I do NOT want is to have it happen again.  If there's a preventative or a cure I want to find it.  If it's a bug I want to report it.  It's an unknown and I want to know it.
<mojo__> bbiaw
<newter> does any one know where I can find kernel-headers-2.6.10-2r kernel-headers-2.6.10-2-k7?  So I can upgrade my nvidia driver please.
<jdub> newter: hoary includes the lastest nvidia driver
<FAST> Jimbob, what do i change so that it allows  only  reading / execution
<jdub> newter: (for future reference though, they're all 'linux-*' not 'kernel-*')
<Jimbob> 777 -> 555, 666 -> 444
<FAST> ok
<newter> hoary uses 6629
<Jimbob> Note that *nobody* will be able to write in that case, not even you.
<Caleb^> hi all
<Alessio> I have some problem with
<Alessio> Openoffice
<Caleb^> how can i upgrade my warty to hoary without burning the iso image?
<Alessio> I have upgraded in hoary
<jdub> newter: if there's a newer version, it'd be *very* new, and it may go into hoary soon
<jdub> Caleb^: change your sources list to point to hoary and upgrade online
<Alessio> but some symbol like
<Caleb^> ok, what is the command?
<Alessio> - or  
<mojo__> just curious, but what are dmesg lines like this all about???
<mojo__> Inbound IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:50:04:61:7d:34:00:05:74:f1:14:70:08:00 SRC=70.85.9.18 DST=24.217.9.111 LEN=42 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=53 ID=1899 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=4670 DPT=4666 LEN=22
<mojo__> Inbound IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:50:04:61:7d:34:00:05:74:f1:14:70:08:00 SRC=198.161.110.72 DST=24.217.9.111 LEN=224 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=108 ID=26408 PROTO=46
<Alessio> accented letters...
<pestil> FAST: ok I just went for a leak. im back
<newter> cause I'm having some lag issues in a few applications that I did not get under my gentoo install on the same box.  I was going to see if it was a nvidia driver related issue and work from there.
<FAST> good to know
<pestil> FAST: I blatantly lifted the line from MDK. It works fine, still. /dev/hda1 /mnt/win_c vfat umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0
<Caleb^> jdub, what is the correct command of apt-get
<thoreauputic> mojo__: reports of firewall
<mojo__> thoreauputic: thx.  just checking.  bbiaf
<Jimbob> FAST: Yeah, sorry, you want a "umask=022" instead of the dmask/fmask stuff.
<Jimbob> FAST: pestil is right.
<FAST> ok i will try that now
<pestil> Jimbob: ;-)
<FAST> do i run 'sudo mount -a' after changing ?
<thoreauputic> Caleb^: that's a bit like asking for a one-line summary of War and Peace ;)
<pestil> FAST:  adjust to taste, of course
<FAST> yes
<FAST> i did
<Caleb^> thoreauputic, i got it :)
<Jimbob> FAST: If you've "umount"d /media/sda1, yes
<thoreauputic> Caleb^: :)
<FAST> umount: /media/sda1: device is busy
<newter> jdub: before I o to all the trouble how do I tell what version of nvidia driver is installed by nvidia-glx?
<pestil> FAST:  unbusy it
<dud> lsof /media/sda1
<dud> try that FAST
<thoreauputic> FAST: try umount -l (lazy umount - truly - it works ;)
<dud> dont do lazy if you can figure out what is accessing it with lsof
<FAST> famnd
<FAST> famd
<dud> lazy unmounting might result in loss of data
<thoreauputic> dud: good advice ;)
<FAST> thoreauputic, that worked
<dud> notice its process number, and kill that process
<jdub> newter: apt-cache show nvidia-glx
<pestil> ...and screwy sectors in really bad cases, especially if thats FAT
<dud> yep, fat is terribly primitive
<Hwolf> hidde@system:~$ sudo vgextend lvm /dev/hdb
<Hwolf>   /dev/hdb not identified as an existing physical volume
<Hwolf>   Unable to add physical volume '/dev/hdb' to volume group 'lvm'.
<Hwolf>   :-S
<pestil> dud: ...and terribly compatible too, unfortunately. it's the LCD
<mjr> pvcreate /dev/hdb first
<pestil> dud: least common denominator, I meant
<dud> well, yes
<senectus> hey, how do you reload your fstab without rebooting?
<dud> mount -a
<Alessio> I have some problem about openoffice with my upgrade in hoary, problem with images position, with symbol and accented letters! Where is the problem?
<senectus> cool thanks
<pestil> Alessio: sometimes, just adjusting your keyboard layout lets you type in accented letters easier. Or are you talking about the insert symbol function?
<Alessio> the gnome-terminal have problem too with accented letters!
<srebbeg> hi, i was wondering how to switch the DE from gnome to KDE? (i've installed the kde packages, just not sure where to change the default desktop)
<Alessio> pestil.. not when i'm digiting!
<Alessio> when i'm reading some documents..
<pestil> Alessio: its never a good idea to use accented letters as part of file names. And if you network around, even more so
<FAST> interesting, now the computer does not show up in   smb:///                  (but if i have the samba share entry path to  /home/FAST/folder ) i can see the computer and browse the folder
<pestil> Alessio: oh
<Alessio> written with openoffice 1.1.2
<Hwolf> mjr, now how do I extend my lv?
<newter> jdub: Thanks, guess it is using 6629 thanks for the help.
<pestil> dammit, bbl, gotta take care of somn
<Alessio> not in filename
<Alessio> but in the documents!
<thoreauputic> srebbeg: one way is to create a .xsession file in your home dir with just the word startkde in it , then choose default system session in the login screen
<mjr> Hwolf, lvextend
<Alessio> can i return in openoffice 1.1.2?
<Alessio> in hoary?
<jdub> Alessio: install 'openoffice.org'
<topyli> Alessio: i have a windows box with a windows user who has filenames like "let's go bowling 11.8.2002.doc". those are great with samba upgrades, utf8-transitions, and windows upgrades :/
<Hwolf> mjr: I seem to be unable to find the right parameters
<mjr> read the howto, I don't recall
<Alessio> jdub, i have installed it!
<thoreauputic> in mac-on-linux, is there a switch to "startmol" to enable "mac in xnest" style when fullscreen is specified in the config files? (Tried asking in #mol but no responses..)
<Menaherann> hello
<FAST> can someone define what modes   umask=0222  means ?
<Menaherann> i need some help regarding instalations
<thoreauputic> FAST: that would produce read-only I think
<thoreauputic> 666 minus the umask = 444
<thoreauputic> which is read only
<FAST> is there a number i can use    so that i (owner) can haev rwx  access , and everyone else can have   rx  access?
<Jimbob> FAST: 0022
<Menaherann> could anyone help a newbie here with this.....?
<Menaherann> :)
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: haed to say until you ask :)
<thoreauputic> *hard
<Menaherann> I'm sorry?
<dud> just ask the question Menaherann hehe
<Menaherann> oh.. ok sorry...
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: just ask - we'll help if we know
<Menaherann> i'm trying to install warty on my old laptop.....
<Menaherann> and apperently installed fine but when it boots it doesn't take me to the desktop
<Menaherann> it propms me to the username and password fine but it just hang after i enter them?
<Menaherann> what am i doing wrong?
<dud> are you installing warty or hoary?
<Menaherann> warty
<topyli> Menaherann: so you get a console but no gui?
<Menaherann> i guess...
<FAST> is there any idea why i cant access my samba share   /media/sda1/folder  ?  in fact, i can get to smb://, but now i cannot get to smb:///mshome
<Menaherann> mind the NEWBIE on my reply.
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: do you  get a picture, or just a black screen with a prompt?
<Menaherann> i do get a picture when i'm asked for username/password, after i input them then it goes blank....
<Menaherann> just my cursor....
<Menaherann> alone in the dark
<thoreauputic> hmmm
<topyli> ahh, so X is working but you have no window manager
<Alessio> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Alessio> i have make
<Alessio> this
<Alessio> it's ok
<Menaherann> well i am covering my bases right now and re-installing
<Alessio> bu in the terminale accnted letters har not cdified :(
<dud> try pressing ctrl+alt+f2
<topyli> Menaherann: what sort of xursor? an X or arrow? is the backgroud black or grey?
<dud> see if you a terminal... you can login and install xserver-xorg through apt-get
<Menaherann> arrow on black
<topyli> does it move?
<Menaherann> yep
<thoreauputic> dud: he's using warty (no xorg - xfree)
<Menaherann> uh?
<thoreauputic> dud: also he would need x-window-system or similar
<dud> right, but wouldnt apt-get install the needed requirements if you ask it to install xserver-xfree86
<topyli> thoreauputic: X is working since it draws a cursor. but nothing much else is
<topyli> also gdm works
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: pay no attention ... that was to dud :) Sounds like gnome-session is broken somehow
<thoreauputic> topyli: yes, sounds to me like a gnome problem
<dud> hehe
<dud> in any case... one would think 'apt-get -f install' could fix things up with any luck
<dud> if not, then its something more serious hehe
<Menaherann> other thing.....
<Menaherann> i have another partition on my desktop, that one work fine, so far....
<Menaherann> so i kinda know what to expect from the whole install process, but in the laptop, when prompts me for user/password
<Menaherann> ther is this drum-like sound that bothers me till no end.....
<Menaherann> and since this thing hangs, the drums go and go......
<topyli> Menaherann: hey don't knock the drums, at least your sound is working ;)
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: hehe... yes, you can turn off system sounds - but you need gnome running ideally
<Menaherann> the drums are not a conflict on my card?
<Menaherann> then?
<Hwolf> mjr: I managed to extend my lvm to include my second disk, but now I don't see the extra space in nautilus
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: no
<topyli> i say it's gnome-session
<topyli> you should try and run that from console
<topyli> then get real error messages
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: you might ry this ( exactly as here including spaces) :  do ctrl-alt-F2, log in (name, enter, password, enter) Then try  startx /usr/bin/gnome-session -- :1
<Jimbob> Hwolf: What does "df -h" say about your lvm device?
<thoreauputic> the hyphens and spaces are important - we are trying to get a session strted on the nest display ( :1)
<Hwolf> jimbob: /dev/mapper/lvm-6     2.0G  418M  1.6G  21% /data
<thoreauputic> *next
<Hwolf> jimbob: ACTIVE            '/dev/lvm/6' [39.95 GB]  inherit
<Menaherann> well as i siad, i'm reisnatlling it right now...
<Menaherann> so it have to wait some...
<Menaherann> :)
<topyli> ah, but won't it do the same every time you install? well, we don't know, strange things do happen :)
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: well, hopefully this time it will be OK - but make a note of the solution/experiment above
<Red_Tide> hey I have a question
<Menaherann> ok... but now... what is this solution?
<Red_Tide> what sort of package system does ubuntu use?
<thoreauputic> topyli: sometimes the phase of the moon has to be right ;)
<topyli> Menaherann: none yet, but following thoreauputic's advice you'll at least get some error messages to show us
<Hwolf> Jimbob: any idea?
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: Menaherann: you might ry this ( exactly as here including spaces) :  do ctrl-alt-F2, log in (name, enter, password, enter) Then try  startx /usr/bin/gnome-session -- :1
<Hwolf> Red_tide: Debian system
<Jimbob> Hwolf: No, sorry
<topyli> thoreauputic: yeah. it's a shame gnome doesn't have a moon applet anymore
<thoreauputic> topyli: hehe :)
<Menaherann> oh... so basically that will tell YOU what going on?
<Menaherann> oh i see
<Menaherann> does the fact that is an old laptop has anithing to do with it?
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: well, if it works it will startb gnome as well :)
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: how much RAM?
<Menaherann> an amazingly maxed-out 160 MB
<Menaherann> :)
<Menaherann> yay!
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: should be enough
<Menaherann> now it is an AMD K6
<Menaherann> which isntaller should I be using for this?
<thoreauputic> the normal i386 one. It's a PC
<thoreauputic> the architecture is the same
<Menaherann> ok...
<Menaherann> ok... funny question
<Menaherann> the laptop is NOT hooke up to the internet, but now is asking me if i want to download soft. form the internet
<Menaherann> now i've always said yes.....
* thoreauputic just discovered mac-on-linux and thinks it is way cool ...
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: say no if you aren't connected
<Menaherann> but it does not bitch about anithing
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: it basically gets security updates etc - you can do thatb later
<deeayzedarareeen> thoreauputic, mac on linux?
<thoreauputic> deeayzedarareeen: yeah, a virtual machine a bit like vmware
<thoreauputic> deeayzedarareeen: but free as in beer and as in speech ;)
<deeayzedarareeen> free or commercial?
<deeayzedarareeen> cool
<thoreauputic> ^^^
<deeayzedarareeen> will google further :-)
<thoreauputic> tricky to set up - there's a howto on the wiki
<deeayzedarareeen> got the url?
<thoreauputic> deeayzedarareeen: quite good - it got me going
<topyli> deeayzedarareeen: you still need an os to run on the virtual mac :)
<thoreauputic> ummm hang on a sec
<deeayzedarareeen> k
<Hwolf> lvs says my lv is 40 gigs. Nautilus says it is 2 gig, what am I doing wrong?
<thoreauputic> topyliqI'm dual booting OS-X and Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> topyli: so I use the other partition with nmol
<thoreauputic> mol
<topyli> dual boot means you have to boot sometimes :)
<Menaherann> ok... thoreauputic, when should i put this "solution" you provided?
<thoreauputic> topyli: I can pretty much stay in linux all the time, and run mol as required \
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: first see if it works;)
<topyli> thoreauputic: ah, cool
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: I mean the new install
<Menaherann> got it
<Menaherann> well, the live CD version works....
<topyli> Menaherann: the live cd is a totally different system
<Menaherann> very slooooooooooooooooowwwwwww. but it does!
<thoreauputic> URL fo the mac-on-linux howto:
<thoreauputic> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MacOnLinuxHowto
<|QuaD-> anyone here using beagle and hoary?
<|QuaD-> ie beagle on hoary
<Menaherann> is kinda hard to find tutorials for linux, at leatst for dummies
<Menaherann> one of those that tells you the stufff from 0-level-schmuck
<topyli> Menaherann: once the system works, you just use it basically. when problems arise, you find documentation that applies to that problem
<topyli> now, if the system fails to work, that's a different story :)
<odyssey> |QuaD-, i was til today
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: for command line stuff, this is a good start:
<thoreauputic> http://www.tuxfiles.org/
<Menaherann> ok... some there are no manuals as such, then?
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: there are many - linux documentation project forinstance
<topyli> Menaherann: for ubuntu, read the excellent debian docs
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: http://google.com/linux is your friend ;)
<thoreauputic> lots of stuff on ubuntulinux.org as well
<Hwolf> is anyone here familiar with lvm on ubuntu?
<topyli> perhaps today there's someone who has used p3nfs?
<topyli> or how about someone who has gotten serial port irda dongles to work on ubuntu?
<topyli> i hate it when there's two problems at the same time
<Menaherann> another question... which network card will you recommend for this laptop, once ubuntu start kicking?
<Menaherann> obviously has to support linux...
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: don't you have one built in on that laptop?
<Menaherann> but i don't know which on to get?
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: most ethernet cards are well supported in linux, actually
<Menaherann> well, i mean a wireless card....
<thoreauputic> ah
<thoreauputic> that's a different story...
<Menaherann> sorry
<apokryphos> What are people here using to play .AVIs and .mpgs?
<dud> mplayer/xine/totem
<apokryphos> dud: Are you using Hoary? If so, just how did you get mplayer to work? The one I got from the repositories refuses to play my videos.
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: check the r\Restricted Formats" entry on ubuntulinux.org
<apokryphos> ok
<dud> i've had much better luck with xine really... mplayer has always been a bitch to get working for me
<dud> but that might relate to having 64bit
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: some codecs are "unfree"
<thoreauputic> as well as libdvdcss
<apokryphos> xine for me plays the videos, but no sound output
<ACID|net> hey all, is there any way i can use my uplink port of my linksys router to go to anther PC.  We have a 4 port hub in it and we need 5 :(
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: do a search on ubuntulinux.org - setting this up is covered in the wiki
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: Cool; will do, thanks.
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<Bigglez> Anyone tell me how to get Enlightenment into the choice of gui's on login?
<Menaherann> so?
<Menaherann> anybody knows about which card should I get?
<Menaherann> anyone?
<thoreauputic> Biggles, there are several ways, none of them intuitive { easiest is to make a .xsession file in your  homedir with just the word enlightenment in it, then choose system session from the login screen
<Bigglez> thoreauputic : thanks - I will try that. brb
<thoreauputic> Biggles, there is another way which gives you added wm in the list, but I'd have to dig for the file to edit...
<Bigglez> Well, enlightenment already put:
<thoreauputic> /usr/share/xsessions from memory
<Bigglez> # Enlightenment inserted Execution string here
<Bigglez> exec /usr/bin/enlightenment
<thoreauputic> ah - in .xsession?
<Bigglez> When I go to apps->sys tool->New login
<Bigglez> there is no choice for E
<Bigglez> yes in .xsession in my home dir
<Menaherann> ok...
<Menaherann> now... other thing i don't know about...
<Menaherann> :)
<thoreauputic> then choose system session on login
<thoreauputic> Bigglez: ^^
<Bigglez> Yes - I did, no choice for E in the list
<Menaherann> is aking me right now about configurins the xserver-xfree86
<Menaherann> \?
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: and?
<Menaherann> basically to choose which resolution i DON"T want it to use?
<thoreauputic> Bigglez: no - choose the default system session
<topyli> Bigglez: there shouldn't be. choose system session or default or xsession or whatever it's called
<Menaherann> cuold the problem be here?
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: yes. Let it use a default - you can tweak it later if necessary
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: that could be the source of your problems
<Menaherann> so mark ONLY 640x4810 or 600x800
<Menaherann> ?
<Bigglez> Ok - how do i get Gnome back again afterwards?
<Menaherann> which would be default....?
<Menaherann> cuz it will try to run the best resolution possible
<topyli> Bigglez: choose gnome :)
<thoreauputic> Bigglez: it will prompt you - but probably it will stay gnome unless you change your preference
<Bigglez> ok ok - I'm off to try it all. hope I get back ! !
<Menaherann> the default choices are 640x480, 800x600 and 1024x768
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: then leave them aloneand see what happens
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: the installer is pretty smart and usually gets it right
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: if in doubt, hit "enter"
<Menaherann> did
<Menaherann> kept on going, now let's see what happens
<thoreauputic> ;)
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: you can kill me if I gave you bad advice - heh ;)
<Menaherann> if anything this laptop will be a nice paperweight
<Menaherann> :)
<thoreauputic> or a nice headless server !
<sleon_> is hal/dbus something like replacement of automount?
<sleon_> will it be possible to eject cd's at anytime?
<topyli> Menaherann: hey, you have a perfectly good console there! you can switch your desktop environment from gnome to emacs
<thoreauputic> sleon_: yeah, eject works well here
<christianp> hi all
<sleon_> thoreauputic, even if i go to  the dir with cd?
<sleon_> thoreauputic, in console?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: on options with "Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version etc..." which option should I be choosing?
<sleon_> thoreauputic, or even if a program is accesing it?(like video player)
<Menaherann> and..... what do you mean by that, topyli?
<souki> anyone having an acer aspire 1680 WLMI ?
<thoreauputic> sleon_: umm.. you can't expect to umount a busy device
<sleon_> thoreauputic, :(
<sleon_> thoreauputic, this would confuse noobs
<mjr> Hwolf, (back), you probably need to resize the FS after extending the LV
<topyli> Menaherann: half-kidding. if x doesn't work, you can still do almost anything
<Hwolf> mjr: will that ruin my data?
<thoreauputic> sleon_: you like corrupting your files ;) ?
<christianp> this is the first time i use ubuntu on my laptop, and this is my first problem: the system doesn't recognize the tablet to move mouse cursor
<mjr> Hwolf, if it's ext3, you need to do a resize2fs /dev/whatever while the fs is unmounted
<sleon_> thoreauputic, scenario: videoplayer crashes: the cd stays busy noob needs to reboot to open it
<mjr> nah
<Hwolf> mjr: xfs
<mjr> ok, well, then it's even easier
<mjr> you don't have to unmount (in fact, you _have_ to have it mounted :)
<no0tic> seb128: about rhythmbox crashes, can we talk here?
<christianp> my previous distro (debian) does it
<mjr> but lessee, what was the tool...
<sleon_> thoreauputic, is there way to prevent it?
<mjr> Hwolf, xfs_growfs, yes?
<thoreauputic> sleon_: don't know, frankly - the mount system seems to work well here, anyway
<mjr> xfs_growfs /mount/point
<sleon_> are the newest gnome debs for ubuntu?
<no0tic> seb128: now also nautilus crashes almost everytime... (and some times it takes Xorg with him...)
<apokryphos> switch to KDe ;)
<sleon_> or is there debs for 2.6.2?
<thoreauputic> no0tic: hoary?
<no0tic> thoreauputic: yes
<topyli> sleon_: there's 2.8
<sleon_> 2.6.2 gtk
<sleon_> topyli, 2.6.10?
<sleon_> 2.8.10
<sleon_> i mean
<topyli> sleon_: ubuntu always comes with the latest gnome
<thoreauputic> no0tic: well, when hoary breaks you get to keep both pieces ;)
<sleon_> topyli, there was recent beta
<sleon_> topyli, i want to test it
<sleon_> topyli, does ubuntu have the debs
<topyli> sleon_: oh, then you need hoary, the unstable ubuntu
<thoreauputic> no0tic: it *is* the development version..
<no0tic> thoreauputic: I know..
<sleon_> topyli, and you say it already has it?
<topyli> sleon_: always the latest
<topyli> i suppose
<tremor> hoary has gnome 2.9.10 (== gnome 2.10 beta-1)
<sleon_> topyli, even if it was released yesterday and even beta versions?
* ZorroBytes just wants to say that Ubuntu is great!
<johns_> no it isn't
<sleon_> tremor, thx
<johns_> ;)
<Hwolf> mjr: yes, now to figure how to use it.
<johns_> it just sucks less then other os'ses
<topyli> sleon_: yes. and ubuntu releases a stable "preview" on the same day that gnome releases a stable gnome
<johns_> lots less I might add
<sleon_> the noob i installed it to said it is too complicated compared to knoppix
<sleon_> then i asked why
<sleon_> and he told me cause of kde and passwords
<sleon_> topyli, thx
<sleon_> but then he fsck up knoppix
<sleon_> after installing some system lib which replaced half of system
<sleon_> and replaced changed knoppix's configs
<sleon_> he installed it with apt-get
<sleon_> with synaptics
<mjr> Hwolf, you should just have to say "xfs_growfs /mount/point" (if root, just /)
<ironwolf> xmms seems to lock in hoary when trying to play live365.com .pls files.  what else can I use for the streaming audio?
<sleon_> is the new package install help from hoary more intuitive?
<sleon_> helper
<thoreauputic> ironwolf: rhythmbox or beep-media-player
<topyli> sleon_: knoppix is not really something to be installed. at least you should upgrade it to unstable ASAP after installation
<thoreauputic> and install gstreamer0.8-mad
<thoreauputic> or relevent version if hoary
<ironwolf> thoreauputic gstreamer already installed. :)  That one I know. :)
<thoreauputic> ironwolf: OK :)
<sleon_> topyli, ok, but will it be harder to fsck up ubuntu hoary if he would only use installmanager ?
<thoreauputic> beep-media-player is nice
<sleon_> like synaptic or newly written one
<sleon_> are there packages that would demand reinstalling the half of system?
<thoreauputic> sleon_: why would you use hoary for a newb? Use warty
<topyli> sleon_: i don't run hoary but doesn't it use synaptic too? but hoary of course can break any day
<Hwolf> mjr: yay, scary but yay!
<sleon_> ok
<sleon_> warty then
<thoreauputic> yes, awrty has synaptic
<thoreauputic> *warty
<sleon_> ok
<sleon_> the problem with synaptic : it demands sometime to use console: install failed run dpkg -a configure manually ...
<Menaherann> well the instalation is now registering documentation....
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: Following those instructions didn't seem to help at all. Same problem.
<Menaherann> should this take this long????
<sleon_> but the question is are all packages in warty 100% working?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: :( sorry - only so much I can do at this distance I'm afraid
<sleon_> i mean can it happen that install can fail of lacking deps if i have warty sources?
<topyli> sleon_: true, if something goes wrong there's no gui really to take care of it. also, it doesn't build package
<thoreauputic> sleon_: short answer: no
<ironwolf> thoreauputic: now rhythmbox is unresponsive. *sigh* beep-media-player you say?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: no worries
<topyli> sleon_: warty is stable, it works
<sleon_> thoreauputic, cool
<sleon_> good ok
<sleon_> then i will try it on him
<thoreauputic> ironwolf: yes - it can use xmms skins, by the way
<sleon_> it is unbelivable he fsck knoppix so quick
<sleon_> :D
<topyli> you can install warty for your mom or anyone
<sleon_> it was already installed then the hdd crashed :)
<sleon_> and then we choosed knoppix cause he told me ubuntu was too compicated for him(scared by gnome)
<thoreauputic> ironwolf: the skin browser and menus look better than xmms - they use gtk2
<sleon_> but i will install then ubuntu + kde
<Hwolf> sleon_: You serious?
<sleon_> Hwolf, yes
<Menaherann> yay!
<sleon_> Hwolf, i was amased!
<Menaherann> instalation complete!!!!!
<Bigglez> Ah well, Enlightenment was fun until the segfault .... :(
<sleon_> Hwolf, this is total noob
<topyli> sleon_: how is gnome complicated and kde cures that is beyond me
<sleon_> i thought he would like gnome cause of lesser functions
<sleon_> and cleaner design
<sleon_> topyli, this was the first impression made at him cause it looked more different then windows
<Menaherann> ok... now, this is the moment when i log in and the computer hangs forever
<sleon_> then kde does
<sleon_> topyli, he chould not describe me why
<sleon_> topyli, he used kde longer now though
<sleon_> till he fscked things up
<topyli> sleon_: my lady is a windows user. i set up gnome for her and she likes it. it's a matter of panel and icon arrangement mostly
<sleon_> i will tell you in the future which problems he got and questions he had
<sleon_> topyli, thats it :)
<sleon_> it is nice experiment
<topyli> sleon_: openoffice is more difficult :)
<sleon_> hehe
<Bigglez> To throw a flame in ... I have always found KDE to be "snappier" than Gnome
<Bigglez> It's just - well - faster!
<sleon_> topyli, he want only download music, hear internet radio and speak with his friends other internet
<ironwolf> ok beep-media-player locked up. *sigh*
<thoreauputic> Bigglez: so is fluxbox... :)
<sleon_> with skype and so on
<topyli> sleon_: simple needs, easy to fulfill
<sleon_> yes
<thoreauputic> ironwolf: then your problem is not the app but the system ( gstreamer or alsa or something)
<Bigglez> yeah fluxbox - but you can't cmp that to kde
<sleon_> topyli, not so easy, cause some sites won't work cause they use wmedia player
<sleon_> x-mplayer2 :D
<sleon_> realplayer is not installed per default
<sleon_> (i am talking about knoppix)
<Menaherann> and well, it happenned again....:(
<sleon_> no plugins
<rython> hi
<sleon_> for firefox
<sleon_> you need to install them manually
<thoreauputic> Bigglez: indeed not- fluxbox is *so* much better *grin*
<Bigglez> heh!
<ironwolf> thoreauputic: yeah, so where do I start looking.  They play mp3's, wav's etc. just not this. *well, xmms hasn't ever worked*
<Bigglez> I guess I love Konqueror - it's so damn versatile!
<sleon_> is kde for ubuntu also stable enough like gnome?
<thoreauputic> sorry I missed something - what won't it play?
<Bigglez> Gnome is like clicking underwater - c  l   i   c        k ... :)
<thoreauputic> sleon_: it's "not supported" (ie use at your own risk)
<Bigglez> I'm using xmms just fine!
<sleon_> thoreauputic, but is it stable enough?
<thoreauputic> Bigglez: gnome is quite snappy here...
<Bigglez> Can't seem to bind keys to make it pause properly, but it plays oggs and mp3s
<sleon_> thoreauputic, do you know the quality of packages?
<topyli> sleon_: yeah, you have to set everything up for a windows user. mplayer-plugin handles most media ok
<sleon_> topyli, i use it and i know that it does not work 100%
<odyssey> why is it that mplayer on a debian system is so different than mplayer on an rpm based system?
<thoreauputic> sleon_: sorry i haven't tried it with warty - I have with debian, of course
<Bigglez> Thoreauputic: I kept the same PC when I switched to Ubu and Gnome is notably slower. Can't explain it!
<sleon_> thx
<topyli> sleon_: kde is in the unsupported section
<sleon_> i will try both kde and ngome
<topyli> odyssey: it is?
<sleon_> for a longer period lets see what he would choose
<thoreauputic> Bigglez: hmm... odd
<sleon_> :)
<ironwolf> thoreauputic: beep-media-player won't play a live365.com stream
<odyssey> i find it unuseable with ubuntu but when i was using fedora it was quite nice, cept for when it crashed
<Bigglez> Try throwing around a folder with 3000 files in it. Konqueror says "no problem". Nautilus just goes into Matrix-bullet time and snores a lot :)
<MLimburg> hey guys .. have a problem .. sound isnt running in gnome (ie: sound events like error, etc) but if i open xmms and go to output filters, its set to OSS by default .. which doesnt work .. but if i change it to ALSA, then xmms works .. any ideas what to check and change here?
<thoreauputic> Bigglez: I've noticed some bugs with bits of gnome here - but not show-stoppers
<thoreauputic> Bigglez: I agree that nautilus is kinda sluggish at times
<odyssey> MLimburg, could have oss muted in gnome-volume-control
<Bigglez> thoreau: Yes, it's been very stable (if slow *grin*) but KDE was also stable.
<Bigglez> brb
<sleon_> is the latest gtk version using libcairo?
<topyli> Bigglez: let's see if nautilus will improve once we get rid of fam
<thoreauputic> Bigglez: nothing a cp -a flie /dircan't fix ;)
<thoreauputic> oops
<Menaherann> well, thoreaputic? how do i put this thing?
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: didn't you write it down? :)
<thoreauputic> you mean my startx thing?
<MLimburg> hmm .. i have a webcam here .. which isnt working yet .. and its set to OSS
<Menaherann> yes.. but right now my screen is black otu
<MLimburg> acording to the gnome volume applet
<Menaherann> so should i reebot or do it now?
<ironwolf> thoreauputic: rhythmbox plays mp3s, but not the stream from live365.com
<sleon_> you need livestreamer for it
<thoreauputic> ctrl-alt-F2 -  login name pass then startx /usr/bin/gnome-session -- :1
<Bigglez> what does the :1 mean in that?
<thoreauputic> ironwolf: you have it set as default in firefox when firefox asks for the helper app?
<thoreauputic> Bigglez: it starts a session on the next virtual terminal ( usually tty8 )
<sleon_> Bigglez, this is the address of display
<MLimburg> which conf file can i look into to see what gnome is trying to use as a default sound deamon?
<sleon_> Bigglez, you have gnome running on :0 already, you cannot start another one there
<Bigglez> Oh. tah!
<Agabus> hey could anyone give me a link for the hoary hedgehog iso??
<sleon_> Bigglez, you need to start it on other display
<Menaherann> ok....
<sleon_> Bigglez, like .1000
<sleon_> :100
<sleon_> ;D
<sleon_> if it is not occupied
<Menaherann> great... now the screen is gray and the cursors is an x
<thoreauputic> sleon_:  :1 will do
<Menaherann> :)
<sleon_> thoreauputic, i know,
<Agabus> anyone?
<sleon_> thoreauputic, i was only explaining in general
<tremor> Agabus: http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/5.04/array-4/
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: well, x is running then, but gnome is dead, it seems
<sleon_> Agabus, i am downloading it right now, will have it in 3 minutes
<thoreauputic> sleon_: fair enough ;)
<Agabus> sleon_ - oh k
<sleon_> :)
* sleon_ has 3mbit link
<Menaherann> WOW
<sleon_> :)
<sleon_> 600mb in 23 minutes
<Agabus> how come there's an install and a live disc? why not just one like with mepis?
<Menaherann> now the ubuntu screen popped up
<topyli> ironwolf: live365.com seems to have some kind of player of their own. doesn't work here
<sleon_> ironwolf, there is livestreamer
<Bigglez> so to run E : startx /usr/bin/enlightenment -- :1
<sleon_> ironwolf, it supports 365
<Bigglez> bingo!
<Menaherann> so hopefully in the next two months this thing will finally boot
<shock> good morning peoples!
<shock> :P
<sleon_> ironwolf, it is very comfortable to use
<sleon_> ironwolf, it has guy that shows you all stations at the moment, you chose one you need and hit play
<Agabus> is there any ftp sites i can download the ISO from?
<sleon_> Agabus, /topic
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: aha - ok it is trying to run gdm then... but it sounds like your install doesn't want to run gnome-session for some unfathomable reason
<sleon_> ttp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-4/
<sleon_> Agabus, it is very quick
<Agabus> sleon_ - yeh i was just wondering if there's an ftp site
<topyli> Menaherann: how do things look? do you have the plain X cursor or a graphical login or are you already in gnome?
<Menaherann> well, am I still on isntall mode/
<Menaherann> ??
<sleon_> Agabus, i think there is
<Menaherann> i thought that the install ended already
<sleon_> Agabus, ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de
<sleon_> Agabus, they have only warty though
<Menaherann> anyway.... anything that i could do to get this thin runing, guys?
<sleon_> Menaherann, i have not followed you, what is your exact problem?
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: I've run out of ideas, I'm afraid
<topyli> Menaherann: what's happening right now?
<Menaherann> my screen is gray... my cursor is acitve but is the x
<Menaherann> and the ubuntu screen popped up
<Menaherann> that all
<sleon_> Menaherann, during the install
<sleon_> or after the install?
<Menaherann> for the past 3 min.
<Menaherann> or so
<sleon_> Menaherann, which grafik card do you have?
<sleon_> how much ram
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: as I said, gnome-session is refusing to run - thus you have only a bare X screen
<topyli> Menaherann: good. X works. which ubuntu screen are you talking about? the graphical login or the small splash screen?
<Menaherann> i guess the small spalsh screen
<topyli> so gnome is trying to start
<topyli> click the splash, perhaps it's hanging. it's known to happen sometimes
<thoreauputic> maybe try the failsafe gnome option in sessions
<Menaherann> whatever is built in this laptop,sleon
<Menaherann> nothing happenned
<stef_65> hi all
<sleon_> Menaherann, aua
<Menaherann> so restart, and select safe mode?
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: see if the failsafe gnome option works
<sleon_> Menaherann, laptops are tricky
<topyli> Menaherann: you're running this x session in screen :1 ?
<sleon_> Menaherann, i don't know if ubuntu will run good on laptops
<sleon_> Menaherann, i heard suse linux runs best
<topyli> sure it will
<sleon_> topyli, oh ok
<Menaherann> ok... how about his:
<thoreauputic> sleon_: sure it will - depends on the laptop though
<sleon_> thoreauputic, right
<Menaherann> i five the specs of this machine
<Menaherann> ans you tell me which version i could run?
<sleon_> thoreauputic, i have here one with via chrome card
<topyli> of course some laptops won't run any linux well
<sleon_> thoreauputic, this was such a pain to get it working(i don't almost a lfs install :D)
<thoreauputic> iBook G4 running warty beautifully here :)
<sleon_> s/don't/done/
<sleon_> nice
<ironwolf> sleon_: apt-get install livestreamer doesn't seem to work, where would I find livestreamer?
<thoreauputic> except for airport extreme and sleep mode - neither of which are important to me
<sleon_> ironwolf, moment
<sleon_> ironwolf, i seek it for you
<topyli> Menaherann: if ubuntu really won't cooperate, you could try and install mandrake. it's different enough, but still quite smart with laptops
<Menaherann> will it run on this?
<topyli> no way to know
<sleon_> ironwolf, sorry streamtuner
<sleon_> :D
<topyli> Menaherann: the cpu and memory are enough for any distribution. but perhaps none will run because of the graphics card or something
<sleon_> ironwolf, and get the latest verion
<sleon_> http://freshmeat.net/redir/streamtuner/30913/url_homepage/streamtuner
<ironwolf> sleon_: I'm on hoary, would the archive have it?
<sleon_> it will have most features then
<stef_65> Menaherann, maybe give Kanotix a try (improved Knoopix with Laptop-Focus)
<sleon_> ironwolf, no idea :D
<sleon_> ironwolf, it is very easy to compile it though
<thoreauputic>  $ apt-cache search streamtuner
<topyli> Menaherann: but i still say it's just a gnome-session problem :)
<thoreauputic> streamtuner - A GUI audio stream directory browse
<thoreauputic> it's in  warty even
<thoreauputic> see above
<topyli> Menaherann: one that i can't solve i'm afraid, not over irc anyway
<sleon_> thoreauputic, yes, but newest version has most cool features :D
<sleon_> thoreauputic, i am version fetishist
<Menaherann> so Mandrake or Kanotix, then?
<topyli> yeah, try them
<thoreauputic> might bneed universe and multiverse enabled sleon_ ah, I see my bad :(
<stef_65> Menaherann, I'd try Kanotix first, it's as well aLive-CD and only a quick download
<topyli> yeah, mandrake is big
<sleon_> thoreauputic, ubuntu can't find scsi discs in vmware
<sleon_> thoreauputic, how to make it use scsi ?
<thoreauputic> sleon_: I have no idea, sorry - maybe someone else has experience with this
<thoreauputic> sleon_: can't afford vmware anyway ;)
<sleon_> this is 30 day test version
<sleon_> :D
<Menaherann> all right... thanks for your help... guys....
<thoreauputic> I see :)
<sleon_> you can get unlimited testverions :D
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: good luck :)
<topyli> sleon_: i bet you get it working fine on day 29 :)
<sleon_> hehe
<sleon_> topyli, other distros work fine here
<ironwolf> sleon_: universe has same version as website... trying it now.
<sleon_> ironwolf, cool!
<sleon_> Menaherann, hey
<sleon_> Menaherann, if you want i can ssh to your laptop
<stef_65> Anybody has an idea where the mounted drives in the 'Places'-Menu in Hoary have gone. After a dist-upgrade last week the menu changed a lot, and i want my mounted drives back in the 'Places' manu...
<sleon_> Menaherann, and find out what is wrong
<thoreauputic> sleon_: hmm.. encouraging bad habits - giving root to strangers...
<sleon_> yes
<topyli> Menaherann: if someone offers you that, take it. it's the quick way
<sleon_> thoreauputic, i done a lot
<sleon_> thoreauputic, things like that
<thoreauputic> sleon_: while you're at it, you'll install an open relay for postfix, right ;) ?
<sleon_> thoreauputic, hehehe
<thoreauputic> </joke>
<sleon_> thoreauputic, i know
<Menaherann> well, what do you mean, sleon?
<sleon_> Menaherann, is your notebook connected on network?
<Menaherann> sadly no
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: he's offering to administer your machine remotely
<sleon_> Menaherann, can you connect it?
<thoreauputic> over a secure ssh connection..
<Menaherann> i wold do it but i have no connection yet on this thing
<sleon_> Menaherann, how do you connect to internet?
<sleon_> Menaherann, modem? cable?
<sleon_> do you have local lan?
<Menaherann> with my desktop
<Menaherann> dsl lan
<ironwolf> sleon_: archive version seg faults.  trying from source
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: it's always easier to install a distro while connected -that means the connection is usually configured automatically
<sleon_> Menaherann, can you connect your notebook to homelan?
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: and you can say yes to the question about installing packages
<Menaherann> yep, but how if now i have no os
<sleon_> Menaherann, i can tell you then how to configure things so it will get internet
<topyli> Menaherann: your os is running just fine
<sleon_> Menaherann, i will tell you how to do it
<kuru> I'm trying to use cdrecord to write to a CDRW
<sleon_> Menaherann, from textmode
<thoreauputic> Menaherann: the OS is working perfectly - it's the window manager that isn't
<kuru> i loaded all the necessary modules (it's an IDE CD writer)
<kuru> and then ran cdrecord -scanbus
<kuru> scsibus0:
<kuru>         0,0,0     0) '' '' '' Disk
<kuru> this is all i get
<kuru> the rest are *
<kuru> am i doing something wrong?
<thoreauputic> kuru: cdrecord -scanbus only works for ide-scsi - you have a 2.6 kernel
<topyli> kuru: try cdrecord -scanbus -dev=ATAPI
<Menaherann> well, i could connect it via usb
<kuru> ah
<sleon_> Menaherann, not ethernet?
<Menaherann> or i could plug another wireless card
<thoreauputic> kuru: /dev/cdrom will point to /dev/hdc or something
<sleon_> Menaherann, does it have ethernet card?
<kuru> topyli: ok, that gives me my CD drives
<Menaherann> i have a wireless ethernet card
<kuru>         0,0,0     0) 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVD-ROM GDR8162B' '0015' Removable CD-ROM
<kuru>         0,1,0     1) 'HL-DT-ST' 'CD-RW GCE-8483B ' 'B105' Removable CD-ROM
<Menaherann> a netgear
<topyli> kuru: good
<kuru> topyli: but i can't access 0,1,0 even when I specify -dev=ATAPI
<sleon_> Menaherann, and a normal ethernet?
<kuru> topyli: cdrecord -v blank=all speed=10 dev=0,1,0 -data music.iso
<Menaherann> nope
<kuru> ugh
<sleon_> Menaherann, what is the exact model of the card?
<Menaherann> i know
<kuru> topyli: cdrecord -v -dev=ATAPI blank=all speed=10 dev=0,1,0 -data music.iso
<thoreauputic> kuru: specifying /dev/hdc or whatever will also work
<sleon_> Menaherann, what is running on the main desktop?
<Menaherann> netgear WG511
<kuru> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/sg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<kuru> this is what I get
<topyli> kuru: hmm. i don't much use cdrecord. in xcdroast i just use /dev/hdc
<Menaherann> i connect on the desktop via usb
<sleon_> Menaherann, what is the desktop? windows?
<dud> kuru, usually just use -dev=/dev/hdd will work
<thoreauputic> kuru: ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Menaherann> yep
<sleon_> xp?
<dud> altho not recommended, itll work
<Menaherann> yep
<kuru> ok, let's see
<thoreauputic> kuru: that should show what device the link points to
<sleon_> Menaherann, ok
<kuru> still same thing
<kuru> it points to /dev/hdb
<dud> its a known bug that the scsi emulation in ubuntu might be sligthly borked
<sleon_> Menaherann, when you will use wireless lan card
<thoreauputic> kuru: then use /dev/hdb ?
<sleon_> Menaherann, what is the accesspoint?
<sleon_> Menaherann, what will you need to connect with?
<topyli> kuru: and what is /dev/hdb? is it the right device?
<kuru> topyli: yes it is
<Menaherann> dont follow
<kuru> topyli: but it says:  No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/sg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<dud> kuru, by using -dev= point to the acutal devices in /dev/* i'll guaratee itll work flawlessly :)
<thoreauputic> dud: well, scsi emulation is deprecated with 2.6.* kernels
<dud> try it with the -dummy option to check
<kuru> dud: I just did
<kuru> it doesn't work for a different reason
<kuru> it's not convinced I have /dev/sg0
<scoon> anyone here change the irq of their agp slot or any other card for that matter ?
<topyli> kuru: well, i for one don't have /dev/sg0
<dud> are you running the ide-scsi module?
<kuru> dud: yes
<sleon_> Menaherann, when you will try to connect other wlan card
<dud> dont run that... just run ide-cd
<thoreauputic> kuru: possibly /dev/sg* is pointing to the wrong place
<dud> must less hassle
<sleon_> Menaherann, with which device will you talk?
<Menaherann> though this one....
<Menaherann> my desktop
<kuru> thoreauputic: it's not pointing to anything
<ironwolf> sleon_: ok, so the build-dep is borked for streamtuner but seems I've got all the deps fixed... building now.
<thoreauputic> kuru: sounds like your device link needs changing then
<dud> i strongly recommend ditching ide scsi emulation on newer kernels
<sleon_> ironwolf, interesting
<topyli> kuru: get rid of scsi if you don't have scsi disks
<kuru> topyli: i do have scsi disks
<thoreauputic> kuru: ln -s /dev/hd* /dev/cdrom or whatever
<kuru> topyli: all my hdd's are scsi
<topyli> kuru: oh :)
<sleon_> Menaherann, or we could also try to make a connection other usb too
<thoreauputic> kuru: your cdromsare scsi too?
<kuru> thoreauputic: how does that help? I have 2 cdrom drives, one cdrw and another is dvd
<kuru> thoreauputic: no they're not
<kuru> thoreauputic: otherwise it would have been a lot more straight-forward ;)
<topyli> kuru: you may have to revert to using scsi emulation for the cdrw
<Menaherann> sleon, so i wolud have to give you acces to the whole network?
<thoreauputic> kuru: :/ I'm just telling you what I did - I might have the link wrong butb I tracked down which link to point at which cdrom anf dvdd
<sleon_> Menaherann, no
<Menaherann> the  how do you plan to connect?
<kuru> thoreauputic: since I have two CDROM drives, one goes to /media/cdrom1 and another /media/cdrom2
<sleon_> Menaherann, can you descrive how is the usb network was working
<kuru> thoreauputic: it makes the cdrom2 one is the CD writer
<thoreauputic> kuru: those are just mount points
<sleon_> Menaherann, which ip addresses the windows xp box has
<sleon_> Menaherann, and which one the client used
<kuru> thoreauputic: right, and the cdrom writer is called /dev/hdb
<Menaherann> how do you plan to gain acces to the internet form htis laptop?
<sleon_> Menaherann, 1) configure usb networking
<sleon_> to have access other windows xp
<kuru> I rmmod'ed sg and ide-scsi
<thoreauputic> kuru: you need to point the *device* at /dev/hdd or /dev/hdb or whatever
<kuru> i re-ran cdrecord -dev=ATAPI -scanbus
<topyli> kuru: i see two options. somehow convince cdrecord to use atapi or use ide-scsi for hdb
<sleon_> Menaherann, is it already configured?
<kuru> I got the resuolts like I Expect
<sleon_> on the windows xp side?
<kuru> now it says: cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg1'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<thoreauputic> kuru: sorry, but I fear you are not paying attention: you have broken your links - you need to redefine them
<kuru> thoreauputic: i'm not only not paying attention, I have no idea what you're talking about ;)
<topyli> kuru: how about dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 for the cdrecord command?
<topyli> use the correct numbers of course
<thoreauputic> kuru: also check if your grub bootloader has a line like ide-scsi - if so, get rid of it
<kuru> topyli: ah.. werrrrrrrrrks
<topyli> \o/
<Yod4> Hello to the community
<kuru> thoreauputic: i think topyli is the one who seems to understand my problem.. you're like, in la la land or something ;)
<sleon_> Menaherann, can you respond more quickly?
<topyli> kuru: i cheated and looked at the cdrecord man page
<Menaherann> sorry
<kuru> topyli: i've been looking at it for awhile
<kuru> topyli: much appreciated though
<thoreauputic> kuru: erm.. no, what I was saying worked for me here
<ironwolf> sleon_: streamtuner FTBFS from archive, trying from source I got from link you gave me.
<Menaherann> ok...
<Menaherann> i don't follow the plan
<thoreauputic> kuru: and I understood your problem
<Menaherann> please specify
<sleon_> query?
<oscarh> does anyone know if it is possible to get javahl (subversion bining) as a .deb package?
<sleon_> Menaherann, are you ignoring my query?
<Menaherann> i don't follow
<thoreauputic> kuru: the fact that you didn't follow me doesn't mean I'm crazy ;)
<sleon_> Menaherann, do you know what query is?
<Menaherann> nope
<Menaherann> i guess
<ironwolf> sleon_: even building from source it seg faults.  any clues?
<sleon_> ironwolf, wow
<sleon_> Menaherann, what are you using ?
<sleon_> Menaherann, for chatting
<ironwolf> sleon_, was hoping for more than wow... :)
<sleon_> ironwolf, check agains what it is linked
<ironwolf> sleon_: huh?
<sleon_> ironwolf, ldd
<sleon_> ironwolf, ldd `which streamtuner`
<sleon_> ironwolf, check if there are Not Found libs
<ironwolf> sleon_: found everything
<sleon_> ironwolf, strace
<sleon_> strace it
<sleon_> and look for suspicious parts
<Hwolf> Ugh. It's a major pain to move about 80 gig of data to a different partition if you only have 120 space in total
<dud> sometimes, with problematic ubuntu debs segfaulting... i've experience that debian debs runs fine
<dud> eg, nvidia-settings
<ironwolf> sleon_: strace produced a 443k file, and it seemed to die while it was saying loading plugins, I have NFC what to look for in that file...where do I start?
<sleon_> ironwolf, search from the segfault back
<ironwolf> sleon_: what am I searching for?
<sleon_> ironwolf, lucking files
<sleon_> ironwolf, or lines with permission denied
<sleon_> aka not found , permiison denied
<ironwolf> lucking?
<sleon_> lack
<sleon_> sorry
<sleon_> ironwolf, better do : strace -e open -o log streamtuner
<ethanhunt007> anyone knows how t
<dud> usually Bad Things(TM) happens at the end of an strace, so you could parse the log through tail if its insanely large
<ethanhunt007> anyone knows how to config wireless network in ubuntu
<ethanhunt007> anyone knows how to config wireless network in ubuntu!!!
<ironwolf> ethanhunt007: yes
<dud> first pasting a question, and seconds later repeating it with 3 exlamation marks, isnt a clever way to get help
<ironwolf> sleon_: /usr/lib/python2.4/encodings/utf_8.so is a "No such file or directory" ... would that do it?
<sleon_> ironwolf, it could have found it at alternative location
<sleon_> in the nextlines
<Phr0stByte> Thank goodness for alien! Got Maya installed!
<ethanhunt007> can you help me ironwolf
<zeedo> hey Phr0stByte
<ethanhunt007> can you help me ironwolf
<dud> hehe, alien is a nice piece of perl scripting
<ethanhunt007> can you help me ironwolf?
<ironwolf> ehtanhunt007: ask your question *once*
<Phr0stByte> zeedo: hey
<dud> stop repeating ok ethanhunt007?
<ethanhunt007> GOT IT
<dud> i'm sure tom cruise wouldnt repeate either
<zeedo> dud: didnt see the second movie then ? :-D
<ethanhunt007> that wasnt funnny dude, it was pretty lame
<thoreauputic> ethanhunt007: you might try not shouting as well...
<carambol> i get @at booting htis message: buffer i/O errors device hda5 ligical block 111472
<dud> zeedo, haha, touch
<carambol> wht htis mean?
<zeedo> dud: :-P
<carambol> what this mean and hof to fix it?
<jbm> does ubuntu have some YAST like equivalent config program i can invoke from command line??
<dud> carambol, try fsck'ing it?
<carambol> ok
<siimo> jbm: apt-get ?
<carambol> brb
<dud> yast is suse's control center? or package manager?
<jbm> siimo: i was hoping for configuration stuff not installation. like my apache settings or do i need to just manually edit .configs?
<jbm> dud: yes yast is both those things
<dud> ubuntu being debian based, it lacks the point'n'click configuration that suse has
<siimo> jbm: well for apache you may have to but most of the packages are configurable on install anyway or dpkg-reconfigure for main configs
<jbm> siimo: thanks that answers that
<Phr0stByte> Can anyone tell me how to fix this : root@UbuntuBox:/home/phr0stbyte # glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<Phr0stByte> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Phr0stByte> direct rendering: No
<Phr0stByte> ?
<topyli> jbm: i just use webmin for the few services i run
<siimo> suse mandrake and fedora have graphical config utilities as far as i know and coughlinspirecough
<jbm> ya i have run all of those distros, just started ubuntu tonight. looking around ;)
<topyli> siimo: they don't have debconf, so you actually have to configure a lot of stuff there :)
<siimo> i actually prefer manual editing of .conf files
<siimo> thing i find hardest is adding and removing daemons on different runlevels
<siimo> sysv-rc-conf is good for that
<jbm> ya like in yast there is a runlevel editor and you just add deamons there and its easy you know
<thoreauputic> siimo: re: linspire - they *have* made some contributions - the nvu html editor, for example
<topyli> siimo: yeah, we have update-rc.d
<siimo> apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<jbm> hmmm, looks like i have to go research adding apt repositories before i can install that package
<topyli> jbm: probably uncommenting universe is enough
<website> how can i say ot grep to see: argumen1 (every space) argument2?
<linux_galore> website: grep argumen*  filename
<linux_galore> website: are you after everything between two things
<website> i can't since there are some lines using argument
<website> i need to see argument (any character) argument2
<linux_galore> website: gawk or sed is better at that
<website> ok using sed
<sincero> website: egrep 'arg1|arg2' filename
<linux_galore> sed -n "^[A-Za-z] */,/www./p;/www/q"
<linux_galore> something like that
<website> uhm
<linux_galore> gawk "{IGNORECASE=1}; /web:$/,/www.*/"
<linux_galore> actually error on that sed
<linux_galore> sed -n "/^[A-Za-z] */,/www./p;/www/q"
<linux_galore> better
<leggolaas> linux_galore: you here to mate ?
<leggolaas> I was logging out when I found this one
<linux_galore> basically thats starts with a character then ends with www the second www part means the first case of www found it stops
<leggolaas> linux_galore: why arnt you on #slug ?
<Lucien> Hey.
<jbm> topyli: yes uncommenting universe allowed install thanks, what about flashplayer though apt still cant find one?
<linux_galore> leggolaas: dont know havent looked yet someone having a row
<Lucien> It seems I have some troubles with playing music ( mp3's ) on ubuntu.
<ironwolf> what is EAGAIN when strace says "Resource temporarily unavailable" ?
<kuru> cdrecord: faio_wait_on_buffer for writer timed out.
<kuru> what does that mean? it's bombing out?
<topyli> jbm: try apt-getting flashplugin-nonfree
<leggolaas> linux_galore: do you know who I am ?
<jbm> thx again!
<Lucien> Hey, can someone tell me how to improve sound quality on ubuntu, it's not an hardware issue, I know that for sure. But the playback of music sounds awful. I have changed the repositories to hoary, so I already have the latest version. Is there a way to install the newest ALSA-drivers ?
<topyli> Lucien: alsa works just fine, or at least playback shouldn't be "awful" because of that
<Lucien> Yes, but the fact that it works with you doesn't mean I actually made a mistake, or whatever. It means that the distro doesn't provide the proper drivers. So, where can I download them ?
<evarlast> Lucien: what kind of card?
<LinuxJones> Lucien, if you card is working you have the correct drivers
<Lucien> ATI IXP150.
<Lucien> AC97.
<Lucien> But why is the playback that awful then ?
<evarlast> Lucien: I had volume control problems with my emu10k a while back.  Try messing with the volume controls?
<evarlast> Lucien: also, try another player?  What does it sound like?  What player are you using?
<Lucien> I am using every player that I can find via Synaptic.
<goldfish> heh
<evarlast> Lucien: wow.  that is a lot of players.
<linux_galore> /meo O (does he have the right wing player)
* linux_galore o O (does he have the right wing player)
<Lucien> Ok, not every player..
<Lucien> :P
<Lucien> But Zinf, XMMS, Rhythmbox, and Totem (movie) player.
<tor_> Does the ubuntu install cd for AMD64 boot in 64 bit mode? If so, does it have gcc runnable?
<mjr> the latter is doubtful; gcc isn't even a default install
<thoreauputic> tor_: don't know about the AMD64 version, but on Warty at leastyou have to apt-get install build-essential to have a working gcc
<tor_> Ok. Do you know of any bootable cd that does?
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hi
<thoreauputic> tor_: probably knoppix
<Ribs> I think even Gentoo's LiveCD would
<thoreauputic> tor_: I seemto recall it included gcc by default
<tor_> I couldn't find and 64 bit knoppix
<Ribs> but let's not go there :)
<tor_> I just came here from gentoo
<Ribs> why do you need gcc?
<thoreauputic> yes - gentoo without a compiler would be unthinkable ;)
<tor_> Unfortunately the Gentoo LiveCd doesnt seem to have gcc available at boot
<thoreauputic> tor_: this is where recovering gentoo people come ;) </joke>
<tor_> Ribs: I want to see how my c code would work on AMD64
<leggolaas> greetings ubuntians !
<tor_> thoreauputic: ;-)
<Ribs> tor_: without installing a base system first?
<Ribs> hr
<Ribs> m
<thoreauputic> leggolaas: greetings, O most strange traveller, to this channel of odd humour
<tor_> Preferably. I dont want to spend half a day just to try a little bit of code
<topyli> should we take leggolaas to our leader now?
<LinuxJones> tor_, it takes about 25 minutes to do an install
<thoreauputic> I, for one, welcome our new overlord *grin*
<LinuxJones> tor_, what are you running on there now ?
<tor_> LinuxJones: Yes, but I would have to learn ubuntu...
<tor_> LinuxJones: Gentoo :-)
<LinuxJones> tor_, you know Gentoo ?
<LinuxJones> tor_, you will have no problems at all
<sleon_> how to prevent installer to copy the debs that where not installed to hdd?
<topyli> tor_: you don't exactly "learn" ubuntu. if it doesn't work, you just file a bug :)
<sleon_> during install
<tor_> LinuxJones: Ok, I might try it. I assume there wont be and trouble installing on a specific partition.
<no0tic> sleon_: say no to that question
<LinuxJones> tor_, nope
<sleon_> no0tic, there is no question in normal mode
<sleon_> no0tic, only when i do it in expert mode ...
<no0tic> sleon_: ah, I didn't know that
<tor_> But I will kill someonw if it overwrites my MBR without asking first
<sleon_> no0tic, maybe is there some bootoption?
<LinuxJones> tor_, you can backup your MBR to floppy if your paranoid
<thoreauputic> tor_: I think from memory, it asks - but run the expert install to be sure
<Xappe> tor_ , yes it asks...at least when i did the warty install in november
<leggolaas> has any ubuntian used ndiswrapper before ??
<thoreauputic> leggolaas: almost certainly... not I , though...
<leggolaas> thoreauputic: lol
<thoreauputic> :)
<leggolaas> thoreauputic: I dont blame you , but it's for a client of mine
* thoreauputic reflects on his vast ignorance on all matters wifi
<sleon_> leggolaas, yes
<LinuxJones> leggolaas, did you read the ndiswrapper howto on the wiki ?
<sleon_> leggolaas, but under mandrake
<sleon_> leggolaas, i will replace mandrke with ubuntu soon on that box
<leggolaas> indeed I did dudes:)
<leggolaas> did it require a complete recompile of the kernel ?
<marcusT> Any chance to get Warty installed on a A8N-SLI Deluxe with RAID-0 as root?
<leggolaas> LinuxJones: I did read as I do normally for these things
<l3m> what's the root password on the livdcd?
<evarlast> sleon_: have you replaced mdk with ubuntu elsewhere?
<evarlast> l3m: did you try "root"
<l3m> yes
<l3m> it's not root nor ubuntu
<thoreauputic> l3m: just do sudo -s
<l3m> ok thanks
<sleon_> evarlast, i don't have mandrake elsewhere to replace it :D
<thoreauputic> should give you a root shell
<dud> the root password is blank on the livecd isnt it?
<l3m> worked :)
<leggolaas> l3m: there shouldnt be one
<evarlast> sleon_: ah.  I was curious, because I was not impressed with my mdk-> ubuntu switch.
<sleon_> evarlast, the best thing is: ubuntu has much more packages then mdk
<topyli> l3m: aren't you already root with the livecd
<topyli> ?
<sleon_> evarlast, and they are easier to install
<evarlast> sleon_: really?  mdk contrib has many many packages!  :)
<l3m> topyli: no. but sudo -s'ing helped :)
<topyli> oh.
<sleon_> evarlast, what is different by ubuntu  then on mdk?
<thoreauputic> topyli: i think there's a root shell in themenu somewhere
<topyli> yes
<sleon_> evarlast, what is lacking?
<thoreauputic> heh- kde I suppose ;)
<leggolaas> mmmm guys , did ndiswrapper need a complete kernel compile when you did it ?
<topyli> sleon_: a few annoyances :)
<sleon_> topyli, and these are ? :D
<evarlast> sleon_: it lacks a cd audio burning application.  I know gnome lacks a k3b equiv, but I was still surprised by this.  Also, my audio was detected poorly and incorrectly.  I was also surprised by the use of mozilla-proper rather than firefox, and there was a long list of packages which I had to install that mdk usually did for me.
<evarlast> That said, the gnome experience on ubuntu is infinitely better than it is on mandrake.
<sleon_> evarlast, like mp3 shitz?
<sleon_> evarlast, which burning app are you using?
<sleon_> on ubuntu?
<evarlast> sleon_: ?  not mp3 shitz.  Just burning audio.  I ended up using cdrecord from command line.
<thoreauputic> evarlast: umm... ubuntu uses firefox - what made you think it used mozilla?
<sleon_> evarlast, is there no k3b for ubuntu?
<topyli> sleon_: configuing draksec, fighting drakconf, cleaning up after the wizards, the stupid blue of the galaxy theme, RPM... for starters :)
<sleon_> topyli :D
<Xappe> evelast, check out graveman or gnomebaker for audio burning
<topyli> :D
<evarlast> thoreauputic: for some reason I have mozilla proper installed.  I'll have to check my logs to see if something required it.  gecko-sharp maybe?
<sleon_> is there no k3b for ubuntu at all?
<Xappe> yes there is
<topyli> sleon_: actually i like mandrake, used it for years, ummm... since 7.0 or something
<Guardiann> sleon_ you can install k3b
<evarlast> sleon_: I don't think so.  See the audio burning howto on the wiki.
<Xappe> sleon_, but it's a kde app and some people don't want to mix...
<sleon_> Guardiann, can i easily install k3b and will it be properly configured?
<sleon_> Xappe, a ok
<thoreauputic> evarlast: I noticed it was installed - but so was firefox. Mozilla wasn't in the menu but when I apt-getb installed it it was already there...
<Guardiann> sleon_ yes mine works fine
<evarlast> exactly.  I didn't want 500MB+ of KDE libs just for k3b :)
<Xappe> sleon_, a have it installed and working
<sleon_> thx guys
<evarlast> thoreauputic: somehow it got into my menu too!
<thoreauputic> hmm... odd
<sleon_> evarlast, really so much?
<Guardiann> evarlast i didnt install 500mb
<evarlast> 200mb then :)
<Xappe> but i'll remove it if gnomebaker and graveman turns out ok
* evarlast exagerates.
<sleon_> evarlast, i will tell you how much more :D
<leggolaas> thoreauputic: dude I take it ndiswrapper isnt very popular , since the #ndiswrapper room is dormant
<evarlast> leggolaas: the ars linux guys have an ndiswrapper how-to IIRC
<evarlast> leggolaas: but are you sure you need to use it?
<sleon_> evarlast, it is very easy
<sleon_> evarlast, you compile kernel module
<sleon_> load it
<Riddell> evarlast: kdelibs is certainly not 500MB
<sleon_> then point ndiswrapper to the windows driver
<sleon_> and it installs it
<sleon_> err leggolaas
<thoreauputic> leggolaas: I don't know, frankly - I don't know anything much about ndiswrapper except that it gets discussed in #debian a fair bit - but I wouldn't go there if you are thin-skinned ;)
<Guardiann> Riddell no its not far from it
<topyli> evarlast: i have no kde libs here. apt-getting k3b would download 25.1M and use 72.4M after install
<resiak> You definitely shouldn't go into #debian and ask Ubuntu questions.
<website> how can i say to sed to look only to foo insead of foobar?
<evarlast> topyli: ah!  thanks, that is nothing!
<Xappe> i have an apt problem with graveman right now though...i built it from source with apt-get source -b to get mp3 support but now apt wants to upgrade it to the one in the repos
<thoreauputic> resiak: exactly
<sleon_> evarlast, only a little more then nero
* resiak would get angry.
<evarlast> website: use a forward looking zero length assertion ;)
<thoreauputic> resiak would be right :)
<evarlast> website: sed -e 'foo(?!bar)'
<website> evarlast, i don't understand
<Xappe> and locking the version in synaptic does not help
<website> ok
<evarlast> website: try that, I don't know if sed will understand the PCRE there
<leggolaas> thoreauputic: :) thank you dude
<leggolaas> thoreauputic: do they shoot it down over there ? :)
<Xappe> even tried a 'sudo echo graveman hold | dpkg --set-selections' with no result
<resiak> leggolaas: They shoot you down because Debian != Ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> leggolaas: #debian is an interesting spectatorblood sport, if you enjoy that kind of thing ;)
<evarlast> Xappe: your sudo is messed up there.
<evarlast> echo graveman hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections   <-- is what you want me thinks
<leggolaas> thoreauputic: ahhh I learnt how to swear , would that help :)
<thoreauputic> leggolaas: lots of clued people though - I learnt much there :)
<evarlast> #debian is a place to idle and learn.  not a place to chat.
<thoreauputic> leggolaas: no, you needto speak fluent bash and awk ;)
<leggolaas> thoreauputic: lol
<topyli> Xappe: still fighting eh? I'd just build another package and give it version number 8.2 :)
<leggolaas> how about perl ?
<thoreauputic> leggolaas: that would get you brownie points for sure ;)
<leggolaas> thoreauputic: :)
<Frafraxy> i use ubuntu hoary
<topyli> how do you curse in awk?
<Frafraxy> what i must do for install ati driver for xorg?
<leggolaas> thoreauputic: how do they take to ubuntu /? it's GNU !
<topyli> Frafraxy: i think it's explained in the wiki. also at ubuntuguide.org
<Xappe> evarlast: ah, now we're talking
<thoreauputic> leggolaas: varies. Some are pro, but some just repeat "Ubuntu is not Debian!" ad nauseam...
<resiak> leggolaas: I warned you.
<topyli> Frafraxy: ah, not for xorg though, sorry
<thoreauputic> leggolaas: bad case of "not invented here" , seems to me, although Ubuntu *is*off-topic, so they have a point
<evarlast> Xappe: I'm surprised that 'sudo echo' was even working.  since echo is a built-in and not an external exec.  But your sudo was only on the echo... after the pipe is a different process, and that needs to be sudo'ed as well :)
<evarlast> err... instead.
<resiak> evarlast: There's an echo binary too.
<Frafraxy> who can help me?
<evarlast> resiak: I guess so.  I'm used to systems with no /bin/echo.
<resiak> leggolaas: I haven't time to read the scrollback. What's the problem with ndiswrapper?
<resiak> evarlast: Hell, there was a time when it wasn't a builtin at all! :O
<thoreauputic> Frafraxy: your $DEITY, perhaps ;) ?
<Xappe> evarlast, yes I should've noticed :)
<evarlast> resiak: well of course :)  I'm sitll waiting for a builting of ls :)
<Xappe> but it's working now though, so i'm happy
<resiak> evarlast: echo *
<evarlast> resiak: but the time it wasn't a builtin was LONG ago.  10yrs+
<leggolaas> you guys reading the debian room ?
<resiak> leggolaas: I'm happy to help, but on the right channel.
<evarlast> resiak: lol.  I was thinking long format, but echo * is damn sweet :)
<thoreauputic> leggolaas: not atm
<resiak> thoreauputic: I'm doing exactly what I said I would.
<resiak> leggolaas: What's not working?
<thoreauputic> leggolaas: BTW, if you say "room" in #debian, you get flamed :)
<thoreauputic> leggolaas: channel!
<thoreauputic> hehe
<_Hiro_> everything mounted in /media is no longer shown on my desktop in hoary, is there a fix for that?
<stef65> _Hiro_, got the same problem
<evarlast> room in reference to what?
<stef65> It's something with the HAL
<_Hiro_> stef65 did you do a dist-upgrade as well? :D
<SerialNumber> Hello, everyone.
<stef65> Yup
<antich> hola, una pregunta. Hay algun canal de ubuntu en castellano?
<thoreauputic> evarlast: as in  "the ubuntu room"
<stef65> Try reinstalling the HAL
<SerialNumber> I'd like to ask a question.
<thoreauputic> SerialNumber: nobody does that here ;)
<Bandit> SerialNumber ask away
<thoreauputic> just go ahead :)
<leggolaas> resiak: I have been writing to you mate
<evarlast> thoreauputic: oh, I get it.  hehe.  I first did IRC about 10 years ago, so they have always been channels to me.  So I don't know what a room is :)
<SerialNumber> I'm very n00b on Linux, and I installed Ubuntu yesterday. However, I need to install a few programs. So, what do I do with the .tar.gz file? It seems to be some kind of a variation to .zip, but it includes the program folders and not an installing program(Like we Windows-idiots usually do), so how do I get it working?
<thoreauputic> evarlast: ah... I see... !
<stef65> Somebody happen to know how to make the hal starup automatically again... Something is broken after dist-upgarde in Hoary
<resiak> leggolaas: I see no messages.
<LinuxJones> SerialNumber, what programs do you want to install ?
<thoreauputic> SerialNumber: don't. Use the package manager - synaptic
<thoreauputic> SerialNumber: it's in the menu
<evarlast> what is the menu path?  Desktop->Administration->Synaptic?
<Xappe> evarlast, yes
<thoreauputic> evarlast: I'm in fluxbox- maybe someone in gnome can look...
<LinuxJones> evarlast, Warty Computer >> System Configuration >> Synaptic Package Manager
<thoreauputic> SerialNumber: .tar.gz is (usually) source code that needs to be compiled
<leggolaas> resiak: stay in one place mate , please
<evarlast> SerialNumber: and .tar.gz is used as a last resort.
<Guardiann> evarlast on hoary its Desktop->Administration->Synaptic
<thoreauputic> SerialNumber: which would be a bit hard and unecessary for you at this stage
<thoreauputic> SerialNumber: there are literally thousands of packages available through synaptic
<leggolaas> resiak: what's going down ? I say no one replies on the #ndiswrapper room
<SerialNumber> Oh. Thank you for the information.
<Xappe> heh, i've used hoary for too long. I forget that there is a warty too...
<SerialNumber> I was speaking to my friend on phone to help HIM install Ubuntu too. XD
<_Hiro_> will ubuntu use X.org from now on?
<resiak> leggolaas: I'm not on #ndiswrapper.
<thoreauputic> SerialNumber: lots of good info on ubuntulinux.org - and a search function: try a search on "synaptic"
<LinuxJones> _Hiro_, one Hoary is released xserver-xfree86 will be no more
<LinuxJones> SerialNumber, www.ubuntuguide.org is a great place to browse around as well
<coobra_> if i want to burn dvd and images whats the best wey to do that ??
<SerialNumber> Thanks.
<LinuxJones> coobra_, right click the .iso file and select burn
<stef65> Anybody can help me with this HAL and SMB stuff...? Need my drives showing on the desktop again...
<leggolaas> resiak: hehehhe
<_Hiro_> ok then I guess I better apt-get xserver-xorg now :)
<leggolaas> resiak: no wonder you didnt reply !:)
<LinuxJones> _Hiro_, Hoary has not officially been released, xorg is not used in Warty the current stable release.
<_Hiro_> so I figured :) I upped to hoary because xfree kept freezing on me in warty :/
<coobra_> LinuxJones:  heh ok not so hard... feels strange to burn windows on a ubuntu ;)
<LinuxJones> _Hiro_, hope it works out for you
<LinuxJones> coobra_, that's like a carnal sin :D
<coobra_> :P
<coobra_> bhha
<coobra_> i hawe a client here
<coobra_> rejoining
<coobra> back
<_Hiro_> haven't had a freeze yet, it seems somewhat firefox related though: 'hover of death' I've dubbed it
<leggolaas> OK guys thank you all for your help, much appreciated :)
<lucien> I have a decoder problem. I thought it was a sound problem, but it seems whole parts of mp3 songs are skipped while playing them.
<leggolaas> later dudes
<boaz> how do you install ant on warty?
<johns_> boaz: apt-get install ant
<boaz> from which repo?
<johns_> guess it's in universe
<boaz> Reading Package Lists... Done
<boaz> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<boaz> Package ant is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<boaz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<boaz> is only available from another source
<boaz> However the following packages replace it:
<boaz>   libant1.5-java
<boaz> E: Package ant has no installation candidate
<webby> Hi guys. I'm really struggling with getting gtk-sharp-1.9.1 to install. the make process stops with errors about gapi_codegen.exe
<tritium> what is ant?  It's not in Hoary.  I doubt it's in Warty.
<webby> does anyone know anything about it?
<boaz> java build tool
<shock> I wish there would be more bb and fb themes ported to metacity *sigh*
<tritium> okay, found libant
<shock> I luv the look - but i like the metacity integration into gnome
<shock> =)
<boaz> I installed it
<tritium> boaz, it's in universe in Hoary.  Same should go for Warty.
<tritium> Oh.
<boaz> bash: ant: command not found
<tritium> boaz, did you "sudo apt-get install libant1.5-java"?
<boaz> y.ah
<thoreauputic> shock: you *could* use fluxbox as a window manager for gnome - tricky I guess
<tritium> boaz, that should work, but just using "ant" won't work
<boaz> ?
<tritium> see my last comment
<boaz> I know
<boaz> this is post-install
<tritium> You have universe listed in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<tritium> Oh, you didn't say so earlier.
<tritium> boaz, you asked how to install ant on Warty.
<tritium> You didn't say you installed it already.
<boaz> apparently I didn't insoall it
<boaz> deosn't seem installed
<tritium> boaz, "dpkg -L libant1.5-java" to find out what files it installed
<shock> <thoreauputic> shock: you *could* use fluxbox as a window manager for gnome - tricky I guess <--- i know - not tricky
<shock> but as i said - i like the integration of metacity
<shock> :)
<boaz> good idea
<mhy> hi
<mhy> does anyone know what the g5 support will be like in hoary?
<tritium> mhy, try the array-4 LiveCD or install CD and find out
<evarlast> mhy: g5?
<Alessio> i have upgrade to hoary, but now openoffice's theme is very bad! small font, bad grey! Why???
<Alessio> what can i do?
<mhy> tierra|h: I've been booting the latest hoary live cd and on the imac g5 it can't find the cdrom and on the powerpc dual g5 it gets as far as detecting the graphics hardware then dies
<tritium> Alessio, it probably installed openoffice.org-gtk-gnome
<Alessio> i must remove it?
<tritium> Alessio, no, nothing says you have to.
<mhy> tritium: sorry, I meant that comment above for you
<tritium> mhy, That was with array 4?
<boaz> grrr, I think I have to install from source
<tritium> boaz, unlikely
<Alessio> not
<Alessio> upgrade from warty
<mhy> tritium: let me check
<boaz> yeah, I thought so too
<tritium> boaz, did you verify the files in the package?
<boaz> yeah
<Alessio> tritium, perfect :)
<tritium> Alessio, if you want to remove the package, do so, but you don't have to.
<Alessio> thank you
<tritium> Sure.
<boaz> it looks incomplete
<Alessio> i have installed it.. and it's perfect
<tritium> boaz, so "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libant1.5-java"
<tritium> Alessio, okay, good.
<boaz> I think there must be a reason it's called libant and not ant
<tritium> boaz, it's a library
<Alessio> i'm luck there's the chat..
<boaz> except that it's not
<boaz> it's a tool
<Alessio> forum is very oppr of answer
<website> ciao Alessio
<Alessio> *poor
<Alessio> hi webby
<Alessio> hi website
<Alessio> :D
<tritium> Alessio, which did you do?  install, or uninstall the package?
<Alessio> install
<tritium> Okay.  :)
<pussfeller> is there a package that has development tools for gedit
<pussfeller> comment, indent, etc
<boaz> is it ok to install a debian package?
<boaz> or will that break my system
<jdub> boaz: we discourage it
<jdub> boaz: use universe and multiverse
<evarlast> does anyone know why hoary has both python 2.3 and 2.4, rather than just 2.4, in the base install?
<boaz> jdub: it's not in there
<jdub> boaz: then it's generally best to figure out why
<evarlast> hehe, I tried to report a bug in a universe package, and they just shut it down ;(
<evarlast> or rather, I had the bug and the fix!
<jdub> there will be a tracking system for universe soon
<boaz> jdub: where can I get ant for ubuntu?
<jdub> see if the source package exists, check why it doesn't build, etc.
<coobra> ooooh
<coobra> ubunto roxxxx
<Guardiann> boaz are you talking about this Java based build tool like make -- library
<boaz> yeah
<Guardiann> its in your synaptic manager
<Guardiann> its called libant1.6-java
<boaz> It is intended for Debian developers to build Java packages
<boaz> in main
<boaz> Users should use the ant package from contrib instead!
<boaz> ????
<invictus> is the wireless network gnome applet gone in hoary?
<webby> Hi folks. I'm trying to install gtk-sharp, but make fails on running gapi_codegen.exe (cannot open assembly gapi_codegen.exe) - any ideas?
<Xappe> hmm... .exe sounds like windows
<webby> Xappe, on linux mono uses .exe, .dll etc
<mhy> tritium: I was on the previous release; I'm just burning the new one now; thanks
<Xappe> webby, ok
<tritium> mhy, I hope array 4 works better.  If not, will you file a bug report, or come back and let somebody know?
<mhy> tritium: definately; we're trying to persuade people to migrate from os x here :-)
<tritium> mhy, :)  Thanks!
<tritium> invictus, no, the wireless applet is gone
<evarlast> webby: is gapi_codegen.exe there?
<evarlast> webby: warty or hoary?  gtk-sharp is in hoary iirc
<LinuxJones> it's in Warty too in the Universe repo
<webby> evarlast, yeah it's in the directory where it's looking
<invictus> tritium; why? it was soo nice
<evarlast> webby: is this a newer version than is in universe?  is it installed in the gac?
<tritium> invictus, it was deprecated in Gnome.  Not an ubuntu decision.
<webby> evarlast, I'm just using the hoary packages
<tritium> invictus, I agree.  I liked it better than Network Monitor.
<boaz> well, I just installed the ant from debian; lets hope my system doesn't explode! ;-)
<boaz> thanks for the help guys
<tritium> mhy, that's got to be harder than convincing people to migrate from windows
<invictus> tritium: so when will we see a replacement? something that can do the job just as well...
<occy> man... could someone help me find the synclient homepage  Where you can get info on the params?  I have googled and I can't seem to come up with anything.
<occy> I WANT to RTFM, I can't find the M.
<tritium> invictus, who knows?
<tritium> invictus, you can check out thom's Network Manager package
<boaz> ant seems to work now
<boaz> yay!
<arno> hello ubuntu users !
<arno> booting from cd, what is the passwd for root?
<tritium> there isn't one
<djtansey> does anyone know how to get a package removed with its dependencies (meaning the stuff that was installed with it. i.e. kde-core gets rid of everything kde-core depended on)?
<tritium> djtansey, you can take a look at deborphan
<arno> ok, thank you ! bye!
<tritium> I think synaptic can find orphaned packages too, can't it?
<evarlast> djtansey: if you do that recursively you end up removing EVERYTHING.
<djtansey> tritium: thanks. i don't know how synaptic does it though
<tritium> sure
<_mvo_> tritium: it can, just install deborphan and create a filter for it
<mhy> tritium: same problems with array4 I'm afraid
<djtansey> evarlast: well, find the packages it depended on that aren't depended on by other packages.
<tritium> _mvo_, ah, okay.  I don't use it.  Thanks!
<evarlast> djtansey: I had a script that calculated that on mandrake using rpm/urpmi.  I don't know apt/deb well enough. :)
<mhy> tritium: I'll log this in bugzilla; thanks for your help
<tritium> mhy, sorry.  Thanks for your help in filing the bugs.  I'm sure the developers will appreciate that.
<scaroo> hi ppl ! the rhythmbox/ipod integration doesn t seem to work here. Is it aq known issue ? is there a workaround ?
<eder> hola
<flosch> hi
<LinuxJones> arno, use sudo
<da_bon_bon> anyone using array4 ?
<Martok> Hey dudes check this out!
<Martok> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20050207#1
<tritium> Martok, jdub had linked to that in his blog
<da_bon_bon> Martok: cool
<Martok> Ubuntu is everywhere! Ah ha ha!
<da_bon_bon> except on my desktop! :( i want hoary but cant get it
<Martok> Ubuntu is still beating Mandrake at distrowatch!
<Martok> I can wait until April.
<altan> what's the keystroke to clear an input field?
<jdub> Martok: elite! :)
<[PoVal] Dutchy> is php5 in the package tree? i thought i read that somewhere but it doesnt show up with apt-cache search php
<altan> the most frustrating thing about Linux or FreeBSD is that I can't select all and delete, since that clears my clipboard
<altan> so I have heard there's a keystroke to clear any input field in X, can anyone tell me?
<thesilverhand> da_bon_bon: why can't you get hoary?
<da_bon_bon> thesilverhand: becoause i cant think of it - i am on a 33.6kbps modem
<Martok> Holy crap man...
<mhy> tritium: bugs submitted; thanks for the pointer to the newer cd
<thesilverhand> da_bon_bon: makes sense then =)
<da_bon_bon> thesilverhand: :))
<evarlast> altan: ctrl-a;delete
<Martok> da_bon_bon: Are you using a winmodem?
<tritium> mhy, of course!  Thanks for doing that.  I hope the problem is resolved soon for you.
<oem> hi I'm a linux newbie...just download ubuntu and really like it,both Look&feel:-) Just can't find a DVD writer program in it.Can you suggest some, which has a installation guide with it.I lost my windows and I need to write some dvd's immediatly
<da_bon_bon> Martok: external.
<Martok> Oh, ok.
<Martok> That's cool.
<da_bon_bon> oem: apt-get install k3b
<tritium> oem, or graveman
<Martok> I never got to use an analoge modem with GNU/Linux.
<oem> ok trying..now
<tritium> oem, k3b will install a bunch of kde libraries.  I'm not sure if that affects your choice.  Just FYI
<da_bon_bon> oem: gnomebaker
<altan> <evarlast> altan: ctrl-a;delete <--- but that selects the text and clears my clipboard :/
<Martok> Yeah, I wouldn't want all those KDE libraries on my Gnome PC.
<thesilverhand> [PoVal] Dutchy: php5 is in hoary
<reijo01> hi, how do I reset a user's password after they have forgotten it? thanks
<tritium> Martok, neither would I ;)
<[PoVal] Dutchy> i have hoary...
<altan> da_bon_bon: modem troubles?
<evarlast> altan: I thought only mouse selects clear the clipboard.  sorry.
<Martok> reijo01: At a root prompt type passwd <user>.
<thesilverhand> [PoVal] Dutchy: try aptitude search php5
<da_bon_bon> altan: yes, cable disconnected so for the forseeable future on a 33.6
<altan> evarlast, it does work! thanks, but I thought there was just one key combo that did it
<Martok> A 56k modem wouldn't be much more expensive.
<[PoVal] Dutchy> that finds nothing
<Martok> I saw a serial 56k modem for like $11 bucks at staples.com I think.
<thesilverhand> hmm bring it up on my terminal...try apt-get update and then search
<reijo01> Martok thx, i was able to do it with sudo passwd username
<altan> ah, but you're not having trouble setting it up, are you?
<Martok> reijo01: Ok, no problem.
<Martok> I keep forgetting "sudo".
<reijo01> funny, it says "Enter new UNIX password"
<[PoVal] Dutchy> it still doesnt find it :)
<oem> hmm looks like I don't have root permissions...I'm from turkey and Ive got some problems with keyboard too.I wrote my password with English layout heh:-)now I can't find the combination...I hate!!when do we all have a common language:-) ok gonna find another way
<Martok> UNIX is a way of life.
<tritium> oem, you could always reboot into single-user mode
<oem> sorry but what is that?
<oem> I log in as a user acount oem
<oem> sudo passwd root
<thesilverhand> hm I just searched and it comes up...what do you have in your souces.list?
<oem> and change the pass
<tritium> oem, in grub, select a kernel with the "recovery mode" option
<jdub> oem: ew, don't do that :)
<[PoVal] Dutchy> where is the sources.list again? i know i editted it for hoary but i dont know my way around in linux very well so i forgot where it is
<tritium> [PoVal] Dutchy, /etc/apt/
<oem> heh you'r not making fun with me do you ?:)...ok thanks all lets search google.
<tritium> oem, no, just trying to help
<tritium> if you're locked out, wanted to help you change your user password
<[PoVal] Dutchy> i have 4 adresses in it with hoary main restricted
<[PoVal] Dutchy> maybe it shouldnt be "restricted" ?
<tritium> restricted is a repository
<resiak> [PoVal] Dutchy: For finding files, man find; man locate;
<thesilverhand> [PoVal] Dutchy: uncomment universe
<thesilverhand> then apt-get update and search again
<[PoVal] Dutchy> ah ok
<vj> hello guys
<vj> can someone help me uninstalling applications from ubuntu
<rotundo> vj: whats the problem?
<vj> hi rotundo
<[PoVal] Dutchy> now it finds php5 :D thanks
<lx> heya, can anyone help me to make a network between my Desktop, and Laptop (wireless).  With a brlkin router.  Both computers have UBuntu.
<thesilverhand> no problems
<lx> g
<lx> i need help setting up my network
<lx> i have laptop and desktop... both have ubuntu
<lx> i don't know what to do so they see each other
<Martok> Hmm,,,
<Martok> A wireless network between them?
<ubuntu> newbie asks: i'm new to ubuntu; how can I check the version I'm using?
<vj> i installed qt parted, it shows in my system files but not in my application menu
<vj> similarly with skype and firestarter
<lx> the laptop is wireless... the desktop isn;t.. i am using a router
<vj> it works when i click in system tools icon - QTParted
<Martok> The version of Linux?
<KING^^^> hello all , who knows why my my music is playing too fast ?
<Haukkari_> ubuntu: if you mean the version of ubuntu, well, then, it's just hoary or warty
<Haukkari_> ubuntu: most likely you have warty
<ubuntu> i think it's hoary, but I want to find out for sure
<Martok> Type "uname -a" at a console if you want to find out which version of Linux you're running.
<jdub> KING^^^: using which player?
<KING^^^> xmms
<jdub> have you configured it to talk to esound?
<Haukkari_> ubuntu: well, I'll have to check on my Ubuntu desktop, I dumped Ubuntu on my laptop. A moment
<KING^^^> but ... it happend`s with other players too
<wdh> does anyone here have any experience using qtparted, or other parted frontends, for resizen NTFS partitions??
<jdub> KING^^^: yeah, have you configured it to talk to esound?
<KING^^^> i don't know what u are talking about :)
<ubuntu> it came back with "Linux WWR-55-1829 2.6.10-2-386 #1 Mon Jan 24 15:12:41 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux"
<Haukkari_> ubuntu: oh, you could always check /etc/apt/sources.list
<jdub> KING^^^: find the output setting in xmms preferences
<Haukkari_> ubuntu: those sources'll have warty or hoary after those
<ubuntu> so is WWR-55-1829 2.6.10-2-386 the version?
<shock> i really want suspend support in default ubuntu!
<shock> *grml*
<shock> *cough*
<lx> what do i do to make a network between my computers???  laptop (wireless) - desktop - router
<Martok> That's the version of the Linux kernel you're running.
<Xappe> if you have the 2.6.10 kernel, you're most likely on hoary
<rotundo> ubuntu: thats the kernel version info.
<KING^^^> i didn't find it jdub
<jdub> shock: it's working nicely on quite a lot of hardware on hoary
<jdub> KING^^^: look harder
<thesilverhand> ubuntu: follow Haukkari's advice...open sources.list and see if it has warty or hoary repositories
<Xappe> ubuntu: do a <ctrl>+<alt>+<F1> and the version should be right above the login prompt
<KING^^^> can't find it jdub
<Xappe> ubuntu: <ctrl>+<alt>+<F7> to get back to x
<h4rryp0tt> molweni ubunties!
<Haukkari_> lx: you'll have to set the IP addresses, if the wireless stuff works
<tritium> ubuntu, "cat /etc/lsb-release"
<ubuntu> sources.list mentions hoary
<Martok> I assume "molweni" means hello?
<vj> hello rotundo
<lx> Haukkari_: how?  i am on the wireless laptop right now.. what do i do so it sees the desktop?
<Simmo> thats the one
<pikashu> HI all
<vj> are you there
<Simmo> in Xhosa
<Martok> h4rryp0tt: Check this out! http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20050207#1
<KING^^^> jdub: ...
<Coily> id like to copy as much of the setup from my windows firefox setup, any best practices?
<rotundo> vj: yes
<pikashu> I've some problems with WIFI Prism ... someone could help?
<vj> what should i do
<Simmo> oooh
<rotundo> vj: about what?
<Haukkari_> lx: oh
<vj> i just read on the net and did dpkg -r QTParted
<Haukkari_> lx: so, umm... "sees the desktop". :)
<rotundo> vj: you asked about remove packages, and then elaborated by mentioning some menu things
<Martok> Coily: Like your bookmarks and stuff?
<ubuntu> thanks all; i'm running hoary development release; fun fun fun
<Haukkari_> lx: I really don't know your network configuration
<vj> so i think now it is removed
<rotundo> vj: in a root terminal you can type "apt-get remove <packagename>"
<Martok> ubuntu: How'd you get the development release?
<Haukkari_> lx: and I'm in a bit of a hurry... but basically you'll have to see the machines' ip addresses from some of the ubuntu menus
<rotundo> vj: or you can open synaptic and remove it from there
<Haukkari_> lx: and then try the connection between the machines from the other machine by pinging the other one. :)
<Haukkari_> lx: that is, ping <ip address here>
<ubuntu> i saw a link to it on digg, downloaded it, burned it an ran it; live cd
<lx> Haukari_: ok...   ahhh
<vj> yes, because i was able to start the application from system tools but not from the drop down menu -application-system
<lx> Haukkari_: at least u gave me a start :)
<Martok> I didn't know you could make 2 wifi cards talk to each other.
<pikashu> I try to install usb stick AirVast Prism3 ... someone for help ? thx
<vj> i removed it from apt-get-synaptics
<rotundo> vj: so you wanted to remove it because it wasn't in the right menu location for you ?
<Coily> bookmarks, history, form password/google search, user.js, plugins; everything
<ubuntu> thanks all; bye
<pikashu> :(
<vj> and loaded it again, but this time there was no icon in the application dropdown list under system tools
<Haukkari_> lx: yeah. =) To start file sharing you'll have to start samba and I only know the "complicated" console way, not the ubuntu way. But try to make it work. Gotta go now, bye. :)
<rotundo> vj: apt-get and synaptic are two different programs... they are front ends to the package system (the methof of installing/removing software)
<rotundo> vj: I see, now I understand what you are trying to do....
<pikashu> someone can help me ? :(
<Martok> Coily: Whoa, that's some stuff I don't know how to do. I always clear my history/password stuff.
<pikashu> UP
<Martok> Coily: But you can export your bookmarks easily.
<pikashu> snif snif ...
<Coily> id really like to copy my plugins most of all (if possible)
<pikashu> hi zerotime
<Martok> I don't know if you can just copy them like that.
<pikashu> hi Coily
<zerotime> hi, I have installed xmms, and the menus fonts are huge, it happens also with the menu in xmms
<zerotime> how can I fix it
<zerotime> and xmule as well
<pikashu> Ubuntu & WIFI ?? possible ?
<Martok> pikashu: Yes.
<Coily> anyone?
<pikashu> cool Martok
<pikashu> can u help me ?
<vj> well rotundu, when i load the software again from synaptic, it does not show up
<vj> but i can find it in system tools from the console
<zerotime> Martok, my menus in hoary dont get updated on newly install applications
<pikashu> have some errors
<vj> hello
<pikashu> hi vj
<zerotime> is there any way to update them?
<Martok> pikashu: No, I can't personally help you because I'm pretty new myself. But... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<Martok> zerotime: ?
<chrissturm> hey
<zerotime> yes, for instance, I just installed xmms, and in gnome menus, xmms is not there
<KING^^^> so ... nobody can help me ? why my music runs too fast ?
<zerotime> I wonder why
<Martok> zerotime: Restart your X session.
<Coily> hm, what about updating firefox? will i have the same functionality in .9.3
<tritium> _mvo_, how is update-notifier supposed to work?  Do I need to run it in the background, and save my session on log out?
<Martok> zerotime: It'll be there when you get back.
<rotundo> KING^^^: does it run too fast in all players?
<zerotime> Martok, the other problem I got, is
<sator> king> got a webcam cinnected?
<jdub> tritium: it will be automatically run in the session
<KING^^^> yes rotundo
<rotundo> KING^^^: is it just MP3's or all music type
<chrissturm> i have 3 computers running ubuntu here, and i would like to share my calendars and contacts between them. how do i best accomplish this?
<KING^^^> all music type rotundo
<zerotime> that I just installed xmule, and xmms, and the menus of both have very big fonts, unlike the rest of the system
<Martok> zerotime: The suspense is killing me.
<zerotime> is there anyway to fix it
<rotundo> KING^^^: so basically all sound on your computer is playing 'too fast' ?
<tritium> jdub, oh, hmm.  Okay.
<Martok> zerotime: That's because XMMS is based on some older version of gtk.
<_mvo_> tritium: basicly yes, just start it (via ALT-F2) and save the session on logout. it's also in the default session now, but you only get the default session if you had no session before
<KING^^^> no , just my music
<KING^^^> wait ... i thing all music
<zerotime> Martok, how then to fix it up?
<sator>  KING^^^: used to have the same prob when webcam is plugged in
<Martok> zerotime: Try "sudo apt-get install beep-media-player"
<tritium> _mvo_, ah, that makes sense with my experience.  Thanks.
<KING^^^> i don't have a webcam
<Martok> zerotime: You'd have to recode it yourself (XMMS).
<Martok> As far as I know.
<sig_ubuntu> whats the latest stable kernel that comes with warty?
<jdub> KING^^^: it's most likely because you're playing through esound, and esound hasn't correctly detected the rate for your hardware
<low> hi there
<sig_ubuntu> for i686?
<jdub> sig_ubuntu: 2.6.8.1
<Coily> is it possible to disable root password? im the only one who uses this comp, but id still like to use sudo (for now)
<jdub> Coily: passwd -l root
<tritium> jdub, was it using recovery mode you were advising against earlier, or enable the root account?
<zerotime> the beep media player absolutely rocks
<zerotime> cool
<Martok> Yeah!
<jdub> tritium: enabling the root account
<Martok> I kinda have a weird problem with it though...
<tritium> jdub, Thanks, just wanted to clarify.
<KING^^^> jdub: what should i do ?
<sig_ubuntu> where can I go change the kernel boot order graphically?
<Martok> The play list buttons are kinda weird.
<Coily> jdub: thanks
<Martok> zerotime: Is it weird on your computer too?
<_mvo_> tritium: your welcome :) note that the update-notifier may have problems right now detecting changes (when you install/remove software). gamin (filter alteration stuff) is not 100% reliable in the current hoary version
<_mvo_> s/filter/file/
<zerotime> they are ok in mien
<zerotime> mine
<Martok> Ok.
<Martok> Well, I'm glad it works on your computer.
<zerotime> it really does
<zerotime> very nice ipod/zen looking skin
<tritium> _mvo_, no problem.  I understand. :)
<Martok> Yes, Debian is cool.
<sig_ubuntu> can anyone tell me where I can change kernel boot order graphically in ubuntu?
<ent011> can anyone tell me which linux certification is best for learning about linux?
<zerotime> how to enable root acount
<tritium> sig, you mean you want to edit your grub settings using a GUI?
<Martok> beep-media-player is just a prettier version of XMMS by the way.
<zerotime> each time I want to fix xserver I have to reboot
<zerotime> i need to enable root acount
<Xappe> sudo passwd root
<tritium> zerotime, can't you use "sudo -s -H" instead?
<Xappe> i think
<zerotime> well, I am very used to do su and psswd
<zerotime> so I rather like it
<zerotime> rebooting
<lx> Do i have to use SAMBA to make my computers fileshare... even if they are both using ubuntu?
<tritium> zerotime, I was too, before.  Now, I use sudo -s -H.  You might give it a try.
<arachne> lx: no, you can use NFS
<wdh> lx: you could try nfs as well
<Nafallo> anyone know why my laptops loads parport?
<Nafallo> it haven't got one ffs ;-)
<lx> should i use samba ir NFS?
<tritium> Nafallo, you can edit it out of /etc/modules
<arachne> lx: NFS is the ancestral network file system of unix, and samba comes with windows
<Nafallo> tritium: yes, but is that a sane default for a laptop?
<lx> arachne:  ok, thanks for info.. i will try NFS
<tritium> Nafallo, I had assumed it was auto-detected, but if you say you don't have a parallel port, then I don't know...
<shock> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=65116#post65116 <-- would someone please try and confirm this (hoary and xorg needed)
<Martok> I love Ubuntu!
<sig_ubuntu> me too
<sig_ubuntu> :)
<Martok> I love an operating system, is that wrong?
<Martok> If that's wrong, I don't wanna be right.
<low> c ya
<arachne> lx: install nfs-kernel-server and tune your /etc/exports, on the client just mount -t nfs remote_server:/path/to/my/nfs/mount/ /mnt/mountpoint
<sig_ubuntu> I just wanto know how to make the i686 kernel default
<tritium> sig_ubuntu, in grub?
<shock> seriously - could anyone try and confirm my post?
<chrissturm> sig_ubuntu: install the i686 kernel, reboot, remove the i386 kernel
<shock> its about a way to increase the speed of the redraw events in gnome
<shock> and it works great for me
<shock> so i want to share
<lx> arachne: doing it now, ty
* chrissturm tries
<sig_ubuntu> chrissturm: using what?
<sig_ubuntu> synaptec?
<Martok> I have a fear of installing kernels when I already have a running system.
<wdh> Martok: why is that?
<chrissturm> sig_ubuntu: whatever you want, synaptic or  apt-get or aptitude :)
<zerotime> how can I know what xserver I got installed?
<chrissturm> sig_ubuntu: but boot to the i686 kernel :)
<Martok> wdh: I'm kinda afraid it'll kill my system. I've had bad experinces doing that.
<chrissturm> zerotime: if you run warty its xfree if you run hoary its xorg
<zerotime> ok as simple as that
<Martok> Wait a second, you can just apt-get install kernel?!
<chrissturm> shock: i think this post is ppc only, right?
<wdh> Martok: when you do not trow away your old kernel you will always be able to boot back into the last one..
<Martok> kernel being example.
<Martok> Hmm...
<tritium> sig_ubuntu, you can use the "savedefault" option in grub.
<Martok> So, you just remove the old one and put in a new one?
<wdh> Martok: just make sure they're both in your grub menu..
<chrissturm> martok: you can have multiple kernels installed
<chrissturm> install a new one
<Martok> Whoa!
<chrissturm> and if it runs for you you can remove the old one
<Nafallo> tritium: I bug -devel about that parportissue then ;-).
<Martok> And how do I install and, remove these kernels?
<chrissturm> so, whats the best way to share calendars between computers? an ical server?
<tritium> Martok, like any other package
<Martok> Whoa...
<chrissturm> martok: sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<Martok> Holy moly.
<Martok> Wouldn't I want to edit it though? How will it know what I have?
<shock> <chrissturm> shock: i think this post is ppc only, right? <-- no actually it not
<shock> just tried it on 386
<shock> same thing
<mjt> any idea why console i10n (/etc/init.d/console-screen.sh, /etc/console-tools/config) may not work on ALL /dev/ttyNs but on tty1 only?  On tty1 everything is ok, but on ttyN (N>1) some non-ascii chars are missing.
<chrissturm> shock: but for i386 i use the ati drivers, and they have a different setup
<tritium> Martok, the kernels have all the hardware compiled as modules, so it will load only the modules needed for your hardware.
<tritium> well, not ALL, but you know what I mean
<Martok> tritium: Ohhhh! Thanks.
<wdh> Martok: you could install the kernel-source package iirc.. and use make menuconfig or make xconfig to edit what is included
<Martok> Oh, ok.
<wdh> gives you some insight in what the kernel actually does as well..
<tritium> But, if using a stock ubuntu kernel is good enough for jdub, why not for you or me?
<tritium> Unless you have specific needs, of course.
<shock> <chrissturm> - the important part is appearantly not the driver, but the     		Option		  "backingstore" "true" option
<tritium> Martok, :)
<Martok> Huh?
<chrissturm> shock: if thats the case you could mention it in your post :)
<Martok> tritium: Oh, I didn't know you were talking to me.
<shock> just edited it
<Martok> I'm going to be installing a wireless keyboard and mouse soon, so I need to install a new kernel anyway.
<jdub> ...
<jdub> why?
<tritium> Martok, it was a general comment.  It's just cool to see you excited about things.
<Martok> Heh...
<Martok> jdub: Well, I assumed I would because when I tried to use my serial mouse in Ubuntu it wouldn't move.
<jdub> you don't need to rebuild your kernel
<Martok> So I'd have to edit my kernel for it to work.
<shock> ok  - comitted the changes
<jdub> you need to load a driver
<jdub> rebuilding kernels is for children
<jdub> and the paranoid
<Martok> I'm still a child at heart. Haha.
<Martok> Yeah, I'm paranoid.
<searcher`> jdub: and people that need updated aic79xx drivers from Adaptec :-)
<Martok> And obsessive compulsive.
<chrissturm> jdub: and for gentoo users :)
<jdub> Martok: you almost certainly need to load 'sermouse'
<jdub> chrissturm: covered by 'children'
<Martok> jdub: How would I go about doing that?
<jdub> Martok: modprobe sermouse
<jdub> Martok: or add it to /etc/modules
<jdub> for persistent kernel module love
<Martok> Jeez, I keep forgetting this stuff.
<Nafallo> jdub: who shall I bug about modules for hardware not availible being loaded?
<jdub> Nafallo: you could file a bug
<Martok> jdub: Do you know where I could find a hardware compatibility list for Linux?
<jdub> Martok: google is the HCL for linux (quite seriously)
<Nafallo> jdub: oki. then it's a bug then. I wasn't quite sure ;-).
<jdub> Nafallo: it might not be :)
<Martok> jdub: Arigato.
<evarlast> the kernel source is a better HCL :)
<Nafallo> jdub: gameport and parport. should they be bugs? ;-)
<Martok> evarlast: I'm not a programmer, heh.
<jdub> Nafallo: yes, but i don't think they're usefully and reliably fixable
<pikashu> Martok can u help for ndiswrapper ?
<pikashu> thx :)
<Martok> pikashu: I don't have a wireless card for my desktop, nor have I ever used ndiswrapper.
<sig_ubuntu> I'm baffled why the latest kernel for me is this one.....
<sig_ubuntu> Linux idaho 2.6.7-1-686 #1 Fri Aug 13 05:58:22 UTC 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<sig_ubuntu> there seems to be no 2.6.8-i686
<Nafallo> jdub: thankfully, that's not my headache ;-)
<pikashu> Martok : :( thx
<Martok> pikashu: The how-to didn't help?
<pikashu> someone use WIFI on Ubuntu ?
<pikashu> thx
<jdub> sig_ubuntu: apt-get install linux-686
<pikashu> Martok : nope ... :(
<evarlast> The kernel source Documentation/ directory is a pretty good HCL too :)
<sig_ubuntu> jdrowell: will that be the default?
<pikashu> Martok : I'm looking for Ndiwrapper-utils
<pikashu> Martok : Can't find it
<Martok> Did you install it?
<lunitik> sig_ubuntu: linux-686 is a meta package that brings in the most up to date kernel... makes it easy to upgrade later too...
<tritium> pikashu, "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils"
<Martok> pikashu: Also, read the comments. Somebody else had trouble finding it.
<sig_ubuntu> lunitik: will this be the default kernel once it's installed?
<tritium> sig_ubuntu, I've explained how to make it the default
<lunitik> sig_ubuntu: yes... once you restart...
<pikashu> Martok : comment ?
<lunitik> sig_ubuntu: note jdub meant 'sudo apt-get install linux-686' ...
<lunitik> sig_ubuntu: upgrade from sarge?
<pikashu> Martok : can't find ndiswrapper-utils package
<lunitik> sig_ubuntu: afaik, Ubuntu never had a 2.6.7  :/
<sig_ubuntu> lunitik: I got it from synaptec
<sig_ubuntu> I've never used sarge
<tritium> sig_ubuntu, you can use the "savedefault" option in grub to have any installed kernel be the default.
<sig_ubuntu> ok thanks guys
<lunitik> pikashu: its in hoary... not sure if its in warty...
<Martok> Sorry, I was AFK.
<neofeed> Is there some ubuntu developer chan?
<Martok> pikashu: Read the second comment on the ndis-wrapper howto
<tritium> neofeed, most questions should be asked here
<Martok> Or the third comment, that one looks good.
<lunitik> neofeed: #ubuntu-devel
<larsrohdin> hi, i upgraded my bittornado and i saw in the list that was flashing by that it removed eg. my gdm and alot of gnome stuff... my synaptic doesn't work anymore... what happened?
<neofeed> lunitik, serious? ;)
<lunitik> neofeed: no... I'm kidding  :/
<tritium> larsrohdin, you did a dist-upgrade?
<neofeed> tritium, I just want to have some serious channel to discuss some internal problems.
<lunitik> neofeed: #ubuntu-devel isn't for help...
<_mvo_> larsrohdin: be carefull when you run hoary. always check the "to-be-removed" stuff in the summary window
<lunitik> Most of the devels are in here also  :/
<neofeed> lunitik, I'm not asking for help :P
<tritium> larsrohdin, always check what it's going to do before you let it
<CreeVal> you've gotta love unsecure homenetworks... :)
<low> howdy
<low> i need some help with raid install (using lastest devel iso)
<low> latest, even
<low> partmon keeps complaining it can't find any MD partition
<low> is ti a known bug ?
<low> s/ti/it
<shock> no clue about raids /
<wm_eddie> ok, where can I find instructions on how to use the network-admin program correctly.
<LesleyB> doesn't sudo work with this wm_eddie?
<Adler> Hi - I've got a dual boot system with XP Home and SuSE 9.2 Pro. I want to put Ubuntu on the Windows D: Drive, which I've just formatted using NTFS. I've got the UBUNTU Install disk, which was sent to me. I'm pretty sure that I can install it, but my worry is the MBR or booting into some type of screen that always me to select which OS I want to use. Any help?
<wm_eddie> Adler, Ubuntu installs grub by default.
<wm_eddie> and allows you to boot into windows.
<larsrohdin> hi, can someone please tell me what the program to the right in this picture is called? the one with the big S on it... http://www.fluxbox.org/zoom.php?themes/sid/aleczapka_fluxcarnation.jpg
<low> larsrohdin: gkrellm prolly
<larsrohdin> low, ok thanks
<wm_eddie> wow, that's a pretty good looking gkrellm
<low> wm_eddie: i think it is gkrellm, at least i can't find of any other app
<low> s/find/think
<Xappe> Adler, you should be able not to let the grub install overwrite your mbr and then edit your present bootloader in suse to include ubuntu
<wm_eddie> Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's gkrellm too...
<LesleyB> yep i looks like gkrellm to me too
* LesleyB wonders what window manager that is
<wm_eddie> ...
<wm_eddie> fluxbox
<wm_eddie> it says it in the url :p
<Adler> Eddie - SuSE does the same thing. I looking at a tri-boot set-up. I want to be able to select my OS. Right now SUSE is the default OS. I plan on doing some things with UBUNTU that seem to be a little easier with this OS e.g. Beagle, I kade the SuSE GNOME DEsktop, APT / Synaptic is native, etc. I want to play ith it first. The LIVE CD doesn't allow me to save my changes and I thought that an install would be better.
<LesleyB> lol
* LesleyB goes doh!
<wm_eddie> it's really minimal, pretty nice.
<larsrohdin> LesleyB, thats fluxbox, and im trying to make it look that way=) does anyone know what the fonts in that screenshot is called?
<chrissturm> wasnt there talk a week ago about beagle landing in hoary universe?
<Martok> Yeah, fluxbox is pretty cool.
<rotundo> can someone help with a problem, a fresh ubuntu install AC97 sound card, and all sounds are playing too fast
<LesleyB> larsrohdin, it reminds me of one in enlightenment but I can't remember what it's called
<Martok> I had that problem once, with SuSE.
<LesleyB> Adler I;ve been thinking about adding Ubuntu to my XP/Suse box as well
<evarlast> chrissturm: the guys from arslinux built beagle for hoary.  checkout www.arslinux.com
<LesleyB> I had to think a bit about what partitions to allow Ubuntu to see
<wm_eddie> hmm, I've never tri-booted before...
<Martok> LesleyB: Why not make your XP/SuSE box an Ubuntu box?
<chrissturm> thx evarlast :)
<LesleyB> because I need XP, I'm used to SuSE and I have Ubuntu installed on another box already Martok
<Adler> Ok, A written a reply here, but it didn't quite make it to the board. I'll try again
<Martok> You need XP? For what?
<LesleyB> *and* I *finally* got my alcatel 330 (silver rev2) up and running on it
<chrissturm> evarlast: where do i find it there?
<LesleyB> never you mind, Martok ;-)
<wm_eddie> Martok: various things, like games :p
<Martok> And SuSE is just a differen't desktop, same Linux.
<dr_willis> "Need for XP = Need for Games"
<dr_willis> :P
<Martok> wm_eddie: Games?
<Martok> Games?!
<LesleyB> rofl dr_willis
<BiteMeBill> the need.. is that like an addiction?
<Martok> Games are for children...
<wm_eddie> Martok: yeah, it's like an addiction
<evarlast> chrissturm: click "whiprush" from the list of users, and scroll back, he has a blog entry about it, from about 1-2 weeks ago
<dr_willis> BiteMeBill,  yep - ya got it right.
<shock> does anyone here know a tool to concattenate 2 parts of a movie? like "cd1.mpg"+"cd2.mpg" = "whole_movie.mpg" ?
<wm_eddie> Martok: we are all in touch with our inner child.
<rotundo> so none knows have to slow down the sound output?
<LesleyB> try java shock
<Adler> I want to keep XP and SuSE and play with UBUNTU. Installing it and getting the boot sequence right or how to alter my MBR
<larsrohdin> i upgraded to hoary yesterday... what version-number is the latest?
<Martok> wm_eddie: Yeah, well my inner child knows that games are for children.
<shock> java O_o
<LesleyB> that's the only way that syntax might stand a chance of working
* dr_willis spanks his inner child.
<LesleyB> how is hoary larsrohdin?
<shock> u meant maja ?
* chrissturm found it
<LesleyB> did I say you could do that, dr_willis?
<LesleyB> ;-)
<larsrohdin> how?
<LesleyB> is it stable ?
<wm_eddie> But seriously, I've never really needed Windows for anything other than games.
<larsrohdin> dunno... im not exactly a hacker, but so far so good=)
<LesleyB> it depends wm_eddie ... sometimes I still get stuff in doc format *and* have to use doc format to reply
<wm_eddie> except now I'm working on trying to port a program from gnome to Windows.
<Adler> Does anyb ody have a tri-boot set-up
<shock> apt-cache search concat movies
<larsrohdin> how can i check my version of ubuntu?
<shock> darn
<LesleyB> ooffice is ok on the doc format but I don't yet trust it enough for the output
<LesleyB> preceisely wm_eddie
<wm_eddie> Adler: I'm sure ubuntu will keep your current grub.conf intact and add Ubuntu to it.
<wm_eddie> maybe..
<LesleyB> there's now a lot of nice freeware out there for windoze
<shock> narf... i dont want 2 700 mb files!
<shock> *grml*
<LesleyB> even a LaTeX thang for those of us so inclined
<LesleyB> I don't have one yet Adler
<wm_eddie> LesleyB: Eh, when I'm in windows I just use all the programs I use in linux, (Firefox, gaim, xchat, etc...)
<LesleyB> but I will do next month maybe
<tritium> I LaTeX all my documents.
<Adler> Eddie -- But how do I select which OS to boot to?
<LesleyB> preceisely wm_eddie: getting hard to tell the diff these days ;-)
<larsrohdin> Adler, you ca choose from a list when you boot
<wm_eddie> Adler: pressing ESC at the beginning.
<tritium> Adler, you can reconfigure grub to not hide the menu, if you prefer.
<LesleyB> Adler,  when you installed SuSE did you not automagically get a beautiful GRUB menu?
<wm_eddie> Adler: Or you can modify the (grub.list?) to select wich is default.
<Adler> LesleyB -- Yes I did get the GRUB menu. If I do the UBUNTU install will it show all my OSs?
<tritium> Yes
<LesleyB> I haven't tried it yet Adler
<nitrox> I fogot my root password I do have a live CD but when I boot into it ans tey to mount the partion it give me no such file or directory
<LesleyB> I did a marathon session getting my 330 to install last Friday and then took a break for the weekend
<LesleyB> have just re-installed Ubuntu on a stand alone box
<larsrohdin> is there a command to check what ubuntuversion you are on?
<tritium> nitrox, there is no reoot password, unless you enabled the root account on your own
<nitrox> I type "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1"
<LesleyB> so am not up for a marathon lets see if I can screw my XP/Suse install right this minute
<LesleyB> ermmm don't know larsrohdin
<Adler> LesleyB -- I'm looking to see who has and the protocol. I've been Googling or a while now and I thought that I'd try chat.
<tritium> larsrohdin, cat /etc/issue
<LinuxJones> larsrohdin, look in /etc/apt/sources.lst file
<LesleyB> yeah, google is ok but it's nie to talk ideas thru
<nitrox> So the root password is blank by default
<LesleyB> I *think* that you have to watch what aprtitions Ubuntu tries to mount
<larsrohdin> tritium, a! look at that!=) thanks alot buddy!
<tritium> larsrohdin, sure ;)
<Adler> LesleyB, that's what I'm trying to do
<LesleyB> the last thing you want it to do is recognise and use your SuSE /, /etc, /usr and so on
<LesleyB> *but*
<LesleyB> you *may* want the Ubuntu kernel in the /boot part of the drive
<LesleyB> neither of these I know how to control using Ubuntu yet
<larsrohdin> torsmo -d
<nitrox> I have Ubuntu install on the Hard Drive and I am trying to use my FreeSBie CD to change it
<larsrohdin> now, that was supposed to be in my terminal=)
<LesleyB> lol larsrohdin
<nitrox> It mount hda1
<tritium> LinuxJones, try cat /etc/issue.  Easier than looking in sources.list
<nitrox> I tried going into single user mode also by booting into the kernel by adding single at the end of the line and boot
<larsrohdin> how can i make eg. torsmo start when i log in to fluxbox?
<nitrox> that didn't work either
<LinuxJones> tritium, apparently ":D
<evarlast> but thanks, I never heard of torsmo, and it sounds fun.
<LesleyB> Adler, so .... it's a question of controlling the partitioning and making sure that Ubuntu doesn't overwrite existing kernels and that it mounts the right partitions; of course this could be completely the wrong track and there is another way to do it
<LesleyB> in your .bashrc larsrohdin?
<larsrohdin> ok...ill have a look=)
<nitrox> How do you see a list of the partion from the terminal
<liberion> hey guys i was wondering im gonna get a amd64 machine do i have use a linux system compiled to amd 64 or can i use a 32 bit linux os??
<LesleyB> I don't feel particularly confident about Ubuntu's partitioning behaviour; I just resinstalled and altho I had a completly partitioned disk it didn't recognise the boot disk etc etc
<larsrohdin> LesleyB, omg thats scary... help=)
<joh> liberion: you can use a 32 bit, but ubuntu also comes in 64bit...
<tritium> larsrohdin, LesleyB in your .xsession
<LesleyB> ahhhh ty tritium :)
<larsrohdin> ok... thats a file i now at least=)
<LesleyB> sorry I meant boot partition
<nitrox> Any other way to recovery a password beside mounting the partion and booting into the kernel
<LesleyB> *but* you can mark partitions as do not use
<liberion> joh: well ya see there was this 32 bit system i helped develop and ive grown fond of it :)
<LesleyB> so if it does pick up the existing windows and SuSE partitions you *can* theoretically stop it accessing them at install/partition time
<LesleyB> but then I know diddlysquat about Ubuntu, really
<Adler> LesleyB -- Thanks. Seems I need to look further.
<LesleyB> do you have a spare box, Adler?
<tritium> nitrox, what are you trying to do?
<Adler> LesleyB. No, I've no spare box.
<hitu> hello people
<hitu> (:
<nitrox> Trying reset my root password on Ubuntu
<tritium> nitrox, did you ever enable the root account on your ubuntu installation?
<tritium> because it's not enabled by default
<LesleyB> I'm using a kanckered old Celeron for playing with the Ubuntu distro Adler
<nitrox> Well you the truth i don't remember
<LesleyB> it is useful to have an old spare box around
<LesleyB> for thsi kind of thing
<jdub> nitrox: sudo passwd -l root
<larsrohdin> hey, that didn't work, torsmo didn't start...
<nitrox> I have never logged in as root since the install and wanted to install a theme today and couldn't
<LesleyB> You'll just have to make sure you back up real well b4 you start and be prepared to re-install
<jdub> nitrox: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo <- read that
<Adler> LesleyB, I think that the risk is to high to try to put in on my system then.
<jdub> nitrox: the root account is disabled, see that document for why, and how to use your system correctly
<LesleyB> cheap boxes abound, Adler, it doesn't have to be fancy; just has to work
<tritium> larsrohdin, what didn't?  .xsession?
<nitrox> Jdub: I got command not found
* LesleyB does a two disk thing and throws everything onto the secind disk when she wants to play
<jdub> nitrox: for what?
<jdub> nitrox: read that page first :)
<nitrox> For the sudo passwd -1 root
<larsrohdin> tritium, yes... .xsession didn't do the trick=)
<jdub> nitrox: -l and -1 are different :)
<jdub> nitrox: anyway, before that, read the page
<Adler> LesleyB, I posted on the UBUNTU Forum a couple of days ago and will just BUMP and see what happens.
<Xappe> what's the -l flag?
<lunitik> Xappe: lock
<tritium> larsrohdin, what window manager?
<Xappe> ok
<LesleyB> <g> under the same nick Adler?
<andrewski> does anyone know what happened to the default white mouse cursors?
<larsrohdin> tritium, fluxbox!
* LesleyB will help you bump if you like
<jdub> andrewski: missing in current packages, the will be back
<Xappe> so that just turns off the root account then?
<larsrohdin> LesleyB, just don't bump on me=)
<jdub> Xappe: it disables the account
<tritium> larsrohdin, that puzzles me.  You exited X, and logged in again?
<andrewski> jdub: do you know in which packages they're supposed to be?
<LesleyB> lol larsrohdin
<Adler> LesleyB -- Yes
<larsrohdin> tritium, ctrl+alt+backspace... isn't that enough?
<jdub> andrewski: it was in the gtk2-engines-industrial package, but where they will all turn up next is under scrutiny
<Adler> LesleyB -- it was under instalation help.
<andrewski> jdub: :) guess i missed the boat on that one. ;)
<LesleyB> ok Adler I'll seek and bump :)
<tritium> larsrohdin, take a quick peek at man page for xsession
<nitrox> Ok I think sudo passwd -l root
<nitrox> it said password change
<Adler> LesleyB -- Let me find thetitle of the post and get right back to you.
<nitrox> is that a blank password now
<larsrohdin> tritium, sure
<tritium> larsrohdin, you have to restart display manager, or startx again
<lunitik> nitrox: you didn't read the document... you wanted 'sudo passwd root'...
<nitrox> I will check out the manual on the system
<larsrohdin> tritium, come again?
<jdub> nitrox: it's disabled, not blank
<tritium> larsrohdin, are you running xdm?  gdm?
<larsrohdin> gdm
<lunitik> nitrox: you really ought to give sudo a chance though... its not that bad...
<jdub> lunitik: no way dude
<nitrox> Gotcha I will read the document
<nitrox> thanx for your help guys
<lunitik> jdub: note "you wanted"... he's trying to enable root afaict?
<jdub> lunitik: easier to revert to the defaults when people don't really know what they want
<bzImage> Does ubuntu support netgear usb wireless out of the box or do I have to find a seperate driver set (seperate drivers shouldnt be a problem for me)
<andrewski> bzImage: you'll have to find out what driver it uses; it should be supported.
<tritium> larsrohdin, log out, and from the console, try restarting gdm (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart)
<andrewski> bzImage: madwifi?
<Adler> LesleyB -- The Title of the post is Intall w/ existing Linux + XP Operating Systems
<larsrohdin> tritium, how to log out to the console?
<bzImage> Alrighty.
<altan> how can I compile a kernel for another machine (both Ubuntu though) on this machine so I don't have to wait a long time?
<Coily> how can i disable login/programs/console asking for root password?
<oly> hi, i have been using remote desktop in ubuntu i would like to connect to a friends computer over the internet but am not sure how,
<altan> this one's a 3GHz P4, the other one is a P2
<andrewski> bzImage: do you know which driver it uses?
<lunitik> altan: apt-cache show kernel-package...
<tritium> Ctrl-Alt-F1 for v.c. 1
<oly> i have the ip of the modem, but am not sure how i would get to computer from there
<larsrohdin> ok
<scizzo> Coily: the password for root is better using sudo
<bzImage> andrewski: No.
<lunitik> altan: makes a .deb that you can take to the other machine  :)
<andrewski> bzImage: ok, h/o a sec...
<oly> what settings would i need to connect to a remote computer over the internet ?
<bzImage> madwifi hasnt god public (acording to sf)
<bzImage> gone*] 
<altan> lunitik: I compiled this kernel on my own, what I want to do is to do it for that machine too and copy the work directory over
<lunitik> oly: umm... what is the other machine using? (windows? linux?)
<altan> without installing the kernel on this machine
<Coily> id like to keep using sudo but i dont want a login password
<oly> ubuntu as well
<andrewski> bzImage: but it is included on ubuntu's installation cd.
<lunitik> altan: its really a lot easier to use kernel-package... you still customize it etc...
<larsrohdin> tritium, that was fun=) unfortunately it didn't work either...
<oly> hes installed it today, and wanted a bit of help and i always wanted to try remote dektop over the internet to see how well it would work :)
<andrewski> bzImage: http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz  look for your card and post back here which chipset it uses...
<larsrohdin> tritium, how am i supposed to write in the .xsession?
<tritium> larsrohdin, sorry...not sure why your .xsession isn't getting read, unless something is wrong with it?
<lunitik> altan: else, you'd have to copy over the files in /boot and /lib/modules for your kernel etc... too much work  :/
<bzImage> I didn't have the device plugged in at the time of os installation, so it couldnt have autoconfigured, sadly.
<linuxboy> if i 'apt-get upgrade' it upgrades all my packages, except for these: linux-image-2.6-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6-386. How do I upgrade these?
<bzImage> (tried to autoconfigure for my onboard lan though)
<andrewski> bzImage: that's ok, just let me know which chipset it uses and i'll help you out.
<lunitik> linuxboy: 'apt-get dist-upgrade'...
<Coily> anyone?
<elyseum> idd
<linuxboy> lunitik: i was doing security upgrades
<lunitik> linuxboy: cool?
<oly> is there any help on using the remote desktop thing anywhere ?
<bzImage> Heres a crossplatform question
<andrewski> how does one do security upgrades?  is there a separate source one should have in sources.list?
<linuxboy> lunitik: huh? I was doing a security upgrade to get that... must i dist-upgrade?
<linuxboy> andrewski: yes
<lunitik> linuxboy: yes...
<andrewski> oly: there's a good howto on tldp.org
<tritium> larsrohdin, look at man page for xinit
<bzImage> Would sissandra beable to pull that info off a usb device?
<andrewski> linuxboy: i'll have to see if i have it in mine...!
<Coily> id like to disable my root password, any ideas?
<larsrohdin> tritium, how should i write in my .xsession? can i have written wrong?
<hitu> lol
<tritium> larsrohdin, there's an examples section
<linuxboy> andrewski: it hav it in that file bf default, just commented out iirc
<lunitik> andrewski: 'deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted'
<andrewski> linuxboy: yes, i just want to make sure i'm using it... thanks lunitik
<bzImage> Prism2/2.5/3 has to be it
<andrewski> lunitik: i can't remember if i still have that after switching to hoary.
<bzImage> Theres 2 ma111's acording to netgear, but wlan only shows 1
<lunitik> andrewski: hoary's security repo isn't getting populated yet  :/
<bzImage> v1/v2
<elyseum> linuxboy maybe you can update it with synaptic packet management
<elyseum> search for the exact filename
<Coily> i dont want a login password
<andrewski> bzImage: ok, i don't think madwifi will support it.  (btw, you should probably refer to me by name; your post gets highlighted in my client and it's just good chat etiquette. :)
<lunitik> elyseum: synaptic is just a pretty frontend for apt... how would his results differ?
<andrewski> bzImage: do you know which one you have?
<larsrohdin> tritium, you mean i should try with creating a .xinitrc file insted?
<bzImage> Jesus the screensaver fade out is rather sexy.
<andrewski> bzImage: yes, it is. :)
<lupus_> does anyone know a mirror of http://xmlsoft.planetmirror.com/html/libxml-parser.html with other colors
<lupus_> these are just terrible to read
<larsrohdin> are there skins for X-chat?
<bzImage> I havent idled this machine long enough
<bzImage> lol
<elyseum> well you can search by name and maybe then by rightclicking and chose update
<lunitik> larsrohdin: sorta.... the gtk2 theme you are using...
<andrewski> larsrohdin: no, it uses your GTK theme; you'll have to change that to change xchat's look.
<tritium> larsrohdin, no, you can still use .xsession.  Just look at the man page for examples
<larsrohdin> you mean like a theme for fluxbox?
<andrewski> bzImage: do you know which version of your netgear card you have?
<lunitik> larsrohdin: no... xchat is gtk2...
<larsrohdin> tritium, ok in that case, it looks ok...
<bzImage> andrewski: netgear ma111 wireless adapter, 802.11b, (Prism2/2.5/3 chipset via wlan)
<larsrohdin> lunitik, explain gtk... please?
<andrewski> bzImage: yes, but you say there are two versions; which one do you have?
<Coily> can someone help me with this: i want to keep using sudo for admin, but i dont want a password for it or login
<bzImage> v1
<andrewski> larsrohdin: www.gtk.org :)
<bzImage> (wlan doesnt acknowledge 2 versions)
<tritium> larsrohdin, does fluxbox have a way to add programs to your session?  I've never tried it.
<andrewski> bzImage: ok, but there are still two versions and that will matter. :)
<lunitik> tritium: via .xsession... sure
<larsrohdin> andrewski, yeah theres always a website, but i was hoping he could summarize gtk wit a word or two...
<bzImage> Not if I am patient enough to repeat the task twice.
<bzImage> ;)
<Coily> ideas?
<bzImage> well, repeat it once, rather.
<tritium> lunitik, that's not working for him, though
<tritium> lunitik, maybe you can help him?
<andrewski> larsrohdin: sry, it is what renders your buttons/bars/etc. for gnome apps.
<bzImage> I knew I should have ran hardlines.
<andrewski> bzImage: now, google for netgear ma111 v1 linux and see what comes up; you're looking for driver or chipset.
<larsrohdin> andrewski, ok thanks
<lunitik> tritium: thats how you do it... not much I can help further on  :/
<bzImage> bah, hold on.
<tritium> lunitik, neither can I.  That was also my suggestion.
<andrewski> larsrohdin: you can change the theme in gnome control center
<bzImage> i'll just sissandra the chipset off it
<andrewski> bzImage: yeah, good call.
<Alessio> my time in gnome panel
<larsrohdin> andrewski, ok, but what other good irc-clients are there? or is x-chat one of the better?
<coobra> irssi
<bzImage> brb
<coobra> :)))))
<lunitik> larsrohdin: why are you using Flux if you really have no idea about it?
<Alessio> my time in gnome panel is wrong, if i adjust it the time isn't fixed!
<Alessio> why?
<andrewski> larsrohdin: i use xchat, but many swear by irssi (text-based, not GUI)
<larsrohdin> lunitik, what do you mean by that?
<lunitik> larsrohdin: GNOME makes things a lot easier... why not just use it?  you seem to be trying too hard to be "leet"...
<andrewski> bzImage: refer to me by name, please. :)
<andrewski> lunitik: what questions is larsrohdin asking about flux?
<Phr0stByt> Someone please help me!!! I am missing my XF86Config-4 file - what can I do about that?
<lunitik> andrewski: two I have seen... adding apps to his xsession... and he wants to know what gtk is apparently  :/
<larsrohdin> lunitik, gnome is boooooring... and how am i supposed to learn anything if i don't have challange... and like andrewski just said... i never asked anything specifically about fluxbox...
<Alessio> any suggest?
<andrewski> Alessio: clock on UTC or local?
<coobra> larsrohdin: well go google :))) make it your friend :)
<lunitik> larsrohdin: you're not learning though... you're having others do it for you...
<unperson> Phr0stByt, Perhaps dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86?
<Alessio> uhm
<andrewski> lunitik: [sarcasm]  yes, he really put me out. [/sarcasm] 
<Phr0stByt> unperson: Tried that, thanx - it did not create the file
<Alessio> i have fixed! with deselect UTC :)
<andrewski> Alessio: yay.
<larsrohdin> lunitik, you don't have to help me if you don't want to
<Alessio> :D
<nitrox_> I figure it out people
<lunitik> larsrohdin: I just don't understand... surely it would be more fun to learn other things? bind, dhcpd, apache, samba, nfs.... all fun to play with  :/
<nitrox_> If i wanted to use root
<larsrohdin> lunitik, and if i do exactly what it says in the man-pages and on the web and it still don't work. am i not entitled to ask someone then?
<nitrox_> Just open a terminal and type sudo -s and then enter the root password and I am good to go
<oly> cant find anything on terminal client server on tldp.org
<oly> is it know by something else ?
<andrewski> larsrohdin: so, to get back to your question *ahem*, if you use many gnome apps, xchat is probably a good choice.
<nitrox_> Works like a charm....
<nitrox_> Thanx to everyone that got me to read the Doc
<larsrohdin> lunitik, well maybe im not interested in network or servers and that stuff...
<larsrohdin> andrewski, ok, then ill stick to it=)
<LinuxJones> nitrox_, you might want to check out >> www.ubuntuguide.org
<Phr0stByt> Someone please help me!!! I am missing my XF86Config-4 file - what can I do about that?
<andrewski> larsrohdin: but don't take my word for it. :)
<andrewski> Phr0stByt: hoary or warty?
<Phr0stByt> warty
<andrewski> Phr0stByt: there's no config file in /etc/X11/?
<lunitik> Phr0stByt: xf86config ... should regenerate it...
<Phr0stByt> andrewski: [sheepishly]  deleted it by accident....
<andrewski> ooh... yeah, what lunitik said. :)
<lunitik> Phr0stByt: then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 to get the right settings  :)
<Phr0stByt> lunitik: It does not
<lunitik> For some reason, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 won't regenerate  :/
<lunitik> Phr0stByt: hmm... yeah... thats bad then  :/
<Phr0stByt> neither will xf86config
<lunitik> Phr0stByt: hah... touch the file first maybe?
<Phr0stByt> OK - I will try that
<Phr0stByt> hold on....
<Phr0stByt> good idea
<Phr0stByt> Ummmm nope....
<tritium> Why is messagebus the only account listed by UID rather than name in "ps -ef"?
* LesleyB is toodling 
<LesleyB> tiddly pi
<LesleyB> pip*
<lunitik> Phr0stByt: you have another copy of the file anywhere? maybe from another distro?
<Phr0stByt> I do notice that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 is not trying to set screen resolutions and such - STRANGE!
<Phr0stByt> lunitik: no
<lunitik> Phr0stByt: because its not set to a low enough priority for asking questions... dpkg-reconfigure debconf...
<lunitik> Phr0stByt: 'low' would get you the right questions... but it still won't write the file...
<Phr0stByt> exactly
<lunitik> Phr0stByt: annoying huh? heh... try google for an example file and customize that for now...
<lunitik> Phr0stByt: not even a reinstall will put it back ime  :/
<Phr0stByt> actualy, low did not ask for resolution either
<Phr0stByt> somethings broke
<lunitik> (reinstall of X...)
<lunitik> Phr0stByt: hmm... it should have...
<tritium> Phr0stByt, did you edit your XF86Config by hand?  If the md5sum is changed, dpkg-reconfigure changes don't take effect.
<Phr0stByt> maybe its time to try an upgrade to hoary
<Phr0stByt> ;)
* randabis loves hoary
<lunitik> tritium: heh... even worse... he removed  ;)
<andrewski> Phr0stByt: not a bad idea. :)
<tritium> ouch
<lunitik> Phr0stByt: hoary is fairly stable... and uses xorg.conf ... so yeah  :)
<Anubis> is there a way to tell what speed my DDR ram runs @?
* lunitik wonders what kind of percentage of Ubuntu users use Hoary already  :)
<lunitik> Seems like very few actually stuck to warty  :)
<tritium> Phr0stByt, or, you could try resetting md5sum of XF86Config-4, and then doing dpkg-reconfigure.
<Phr0stByt> tritium: the file is non-existant
<tritium> it's kept in /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<tritium> Phr0stByt, I know.
<tritium> touch it, then run md5sum
<tritium> even if it's empty
<lunitik> tritium: hmm... learned something today  :)
* lunitik would rather just not remove the file though   8)
<tritium> lunitik, let's see if it works, though ;)
* lunitik wonders why that dir didn't change when we switched to xorg?
<kobs> anyone used PXE to isntall ubuntu to multiple machines?
<tritium> Phr0stByt, then paste output into file I mentioned above.
<kobs> (around 30)
<lunitik> tritium: what are the '.roster' files for?
<tritium> lunitik, not sure on that one.
<lunitik> tritium: seems to just state where we got that file from?
<meister> hi
<lunitik> meister: hi
<Martok> andrewski: Hey, you're from Philadelphia?
<tritium> lunitik, guess so
<tritium> Phr0stByt, so are we going to try it?
<andrewski> Martok: yup.
<meister> i'm searching a presentation sheet of ubuntu in about one page
<meister> some kind of pdf ..
<Martok> andrewski: Cool, where are you located around?
<leviathan148> hi
<leviathan148> exit
<icarnales> hiya
<sladen> meister: there's links to a couple of magazine articles as PDf on the wiki
<icarnales> i'm experiencing some weird things in my hoary box, the machine boots directly into grub menu, no memory count, no post test
<meister> sladen: thx
<Newbie> hello all
<icarnales> is that normal? is happening after this morning update
<Newbie> i have a terrible newbie question, i just booted the PPC livecd, now how do i find my dikss?
<zerotime> hi, I dont know why my xmule has very big fonts in the gui
<Archdevil> Little question: I was wondering it the problem with DNS in resolv.conf has been solved for DSL connections?
<threshold> does isdn work in hoary yet?
<zerotime> does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<Phr0stByt> Hey! I have like 54 packages that are being held back in the upgrade process - what gives?
<kandinski> not wanting to sound like an ungrateful bastard, but yesterday I apt-got upgraded and ... no sound. is this me, or is this a common complaint?
<zerotime> I just upgraded and np
<Newbie> it looks really good this ubuntu distribution
<zerotime> but the gnome menu
<rotundo> Phr0stByt: well you could try dist-upgrade since its holdingthem back due to new conflict/dependancies
<zerotime> it does not update menu games
<Phr0stByt> did that
<kandinski> ok, so mebbe it is me and my marillat mplayer repository playing up
<rotundo> Phr0stByt: try "apt-get install <package>" for one that is held, it will tell you why
<kandinski> any of you with marillat in your repositories that also has no problem?
<icarnales> i have marillat in two machines and hoarys with no probs
<kandinski> hmmm
<kandinski> so what can it be?
<rotundo> so do I, but I have not upgraded in a few days
<icarnales> alsa dmx?
<kandinski> windows plays sound ok, so it is not hardware or cables
<zerotime> please, why my xmule have so big fonts?
<zerotime> is it a problem on the gui?
<zAo^> does Qool n Quit work with Ubuntu?
<zAo^> Cool ^^
<mectop> Hi everyone. I'm trying to manually install the fglrx module, but the make.sh file says: Makefile:50: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop.  - how can I get it to build?
<Phr0stByt> rotundo: broken packages - now what?
<zerotime> mectop, install fglrx-driver
<zAo^> mectop, why should you rebuild it?
<zerotime> then fgrlxconfig
<rotundo> Phr0stByt: depends whats broken, which repository ?
<Phr0stByt> I cant tell
<zerotime> then copy the device part not fully, only the 2 first lines
<mectop> zAo^, I've got a custom kernel, so need to build the module for it
<Phr0stByt> Its all messed up
<zerotime> into xorg.conf device part
<zerotime> oh
<zAo^> thanks mectop
<Newbie> Hi, can i ask a really simple question?
<mectop> zerotime, i think it's alread installed.
<zerotime> ok
<rotundo> Phr0stByt: is there a reason you need them upgraded now? is there a problem with your system or is there a new package and its dependancies are there? what does it say exactly
<zerotime> mectop do you know why I have so big fonts in xmule?
<zerotime> is this a common problem or is it just me?
<mectop> zerotime, never used it
<jaduncan> Hey, just a quick message to say thanks to daniels for sorting out xorg, just upgraded to Hoary and it is very nice...
<kandinski> daniels rocks
<kandinski> if I had a real gfx chip in my laptop instead of a bloody trident cyberblade, all would be good
<jaduncan> well, I must admit I am reduced to nvidia non-free to get it all running at a reasonable lick
<jaduncan> but very impressive all the same
<kandinski> jaduncan: does it work well with xorg? I mean the nvidia non-free
<jaduncan> yes, fine
<kandinski> I bit my pride when it comes to gaming
<occy> crimsun: FINALLY figured out the stupid touchpad issues...
<jaduncan> the only issue I would mention is that the glx extension does not work at the same time as composite
<occy> crimsun: http://fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=27870&page=1
<kandinski> jaduncan, that is a serious issue
<jaduncan> yes
<occy> crimsun: october@distance:~ > synclient HorizScrollDelta=0  <-- worked.
<kandinski> so either composite or gl in a window, is i?
<jaduncan> more so as a gamer
<occy> Joy!
<jaduncan> which I must admit I don't
<kandinski> hmm
<zerotime> the gnome games menu does not get updated when I install a game
<jaduncan> nvidia do have an option to manually allow glx and comp together
* occy goes to set this up in the XF86Config-4 file
<jaduncan> but this crashed twice in a day for me
<andrewski> jaduncan: yes, it's unstable. :)
<jaduncan> and even nvidia state that this is currently ecperimental
<zerotime> does someone read me?
<andrewski> zerotime: which game?
<jaduncan> but maybe in a future driver update?
<zerotime> andrewski, any game I install
<zerotime> does not show up in gnome game manu
<jaduncan> you have to think that the Linux guys there know that xorg is coming
<zerotime> menu
<andrewski> zerotime: gnome games?
<andrewski> jaduncan: yes, i'm sure it will be better in the future; xorg will refine its code and nvidia will have better usage thereof.
<zerotime> andrewski, I do apt-get install tuxracer, It installs tuxracer, but on the gnome menu, is not there
<threshold> is fam or gamin running?
<Martok> Anybody here play Cube or BZFlag?
<tcie> Hi everyone, is there any posibility of making buttons, icons etc. smaller in Ubuntu's Gnome themes?
<Martok> tcie: You could use the GIMP.
<andrewski> zerotime: i'm not sure it's supposed to be; does tuxracer even create a .desktop file?
<zerotime> no, it does not, but it ussually creates a menu entry under the games category
<andrewski> "usually"?
<jdub> zerotime: if there's no .desktop file in the package, there will not be a menu entry
<zerotime> well, it creates it in debian sid
<zerotime> mandrake
<zerotime> suse
<jaduncan> does anyone know if beagle and dashboard are likely to make Hoary?
<zerotime> I wonder why it is not creating it here
<lerio> hi everybody. how do i uninstall completely gnome?
<zerotime> has anyone installed ubuntu kde?
<Phr0stByt> tritium: You still here?
<jaduncan> lerio: aptitude remove gnome*
<Riddell> zerotime: yes
<jaduncan> sorry
<zerotime> or there is not such thing
<jaduncan> sudo aptitude remove gnome*
<lerio> juduncan: i want to replace gnome with xfce, what do you think?
<Hwolf> Guys, I just bought a new keyboard, and it won't work... :-S
<jaduncan> lerio: you certainly could do
<jaduncan> xfce is much lighter
<jaduncan> but it is gtk2 based still
<zerotime> what about blackbox
<jaduncan> so you will find yourself often using gnome apps to get consitency I imagine
<jaduncan> so not as much difference in a fully running system as lots of the libraries are still loaded
<jaduncan> I personally use fluxbox on an older box
<jaduncan> it's nice
<jaduncan> I actually miss the root menu on normal gnome
<lerio> juduncan: so you say that there will not be much differencies?
<jaduncan> especially on high res screens it much more fits the way I work
<Hwolf> What could be done about a keyboard that's not picked up by the bios?
<jaduncan> lerio: well, it starts much faster
<jaduncan> and slightly less memory usage
<jaduncan> what box are you going to be running it on?
<jaduncan> hwolf: not recognised by the bios?
<jaduncan> is it bluetooth or something?
<zerotime> is there any gnome app to record dvds?
<zerotime> something similar to k3b?
<andrewski> zerotime: there are a few (too many), but none as good as k3b.
<zerotime> cause if I install k3b, it will install most kde
<andrewski> zerotime: yes, it's kind of a problem. :)
<zerotime> I hardly use kde
<zerotime> just for the k3b program...
<zerotime> I hope developers listen our prays
<lerio> jaduncan: it's a gericom laptop w athlon xp 1400 and 256 M ram. actually i'm running hoary
<Riddell> zerotime: k3b requires kdelibs and for some reason kcontrol I think, otherwise you don't need anything else from kde
* Riddell is a kde developer who is happy to be prayed to
<jaduncan> lerio: either will run ok
<andrewski> lol
<jaduncan> though xfce will leave you a bit more mem space
<jaduncan> I'd recommend upping the mem
<zerotime> Riddell, well, ill install kde
<zerotime> shame
<jaduncan> to maybe 768
<andrewski> yeah, what would be acceptable would be a gtk equivalent to gtk-qt... ;)
<jaduncan> you'll really feel the difference
<lerio> jaduncan: ok, i'll give it a try. so basically i have to uninstall gnome and then apt-get install xfce, right?
<zerotime> is there any java deb source to source.list?
<jaduncan> yes
<lerio> jaduncan: thanks a lot!!
<jaduncan> though you might consider not uninstalling gnome before you try xfce
<jaduncan> just in case, you know?
<lerio> jaduncan: yeah.. :)
<jaduncan> also I would say to bear in mind that gnome-volume-manager handles the automounting when you put removable media
<jaduncan> so maybe keep that whatever
<jaduncan> as it gives you some nice stuff
<jaduncan> but go have fun! ;)
<lerio> jaduncan: would you suggest something to tweak my system?
<jaduncan> like another 512 mem? ;)
<jaduncan> heh
<jaduncan> uh...ubuntu is already quite tweaked
<lerio> jaduncan: without touching the wallet yet? :P
<jaduncan> that's the advantage over stock Debian
<jaduncan> do you use openoffice?
<lerio> jaduncan: yes
<jaduncan> try increasing the graphics cache up to around 40 megs in OO prefs
<jaduncan> and it cuts down the startup time quite a lot
<LuriFax`KEBAB> Hey!
<jaduncan> like maybe 45-50%
<LuriFax`KEBAB> Anybody in here that possibly could help me with installation of Ubuntu?
<jaduncan> general shout:  would this be a good idea for inclusing in Hoary final?
<SerialNumber> Which part do you need help in?
<LuriFax`KEBAB> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11861
<LuriFax`KEBAB> That is my problem!
<lerio> jaduncan: ok. i'll let you know my progresses. again: thanks a lot!
<jaduncan> and also, try not to use KDE based programs
<jaduncan> as then you have 2 sets of libs
<jaduncan> and you have slightly limited memory
<jaduncan> so you don't need extra stuff
<SerialNumber> Sorry, can't help you...I haven't ever even used a Mac and I need help myself too.
<jaduncan> I'm done now!
<LuriFax`KEBAB> When I am going to choose a language, the keyboard won't do a thing... It doesn't matter whether it is ps/2 or USB
<LuriFax`KEBAB> I don't have a mac
<SerialNumber> Oh
<SerialNumber> It was emachines
<LuriFax`KEBAB> I am sitting on a normal packard bell
<LuriFax`KEBAB> I am Rumleskaft
<SerialNumber> Ah...
<LuriFax`KEBAB> but I have the same problem, the keyboard doens't work when it comes to language choosing!
<LuriFax`KEBAB> What to do?
<SerialNumber> Sorry...I installed Linux yesterday too...Thought that it would be a more usual problem than that. >_>
<jaduncan> lurifax:  have you actually tried the kb on anything elsw?
<Grev> how do I turn off ipv6?
<LuriFax> Yes, I have tried my keyboard on other computers
<LuriFax> and it also works fine on windows
<jaduncan> other kbs on this box?
<tcie> Martok: what should I do with the Gimp?
<jaduncan> ah, I see
<jaduncan> and when you connect it to the PS2 port, this is an adaptor
<LuriFax> You mean a converter
<jaduncan> or do you switch on emulation of PS2 in the bios
<jaduncan> yes
<LuriFax> usb --> ps/2
<SerialNumber> Grev: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#disableipv6-mozilla
<jaduncan> might be an odd adaptor
<LuriFax> nope
<LuriFax> I have tried with others too
<SerialNumber> But I guess you meant from the whole computer, didn't you?
<jaduncan> can your bios get usb kbs to emulate PS2
<jaduncan> some can
<LuriFax> yup
<LuriFax> It can
<jaduncan> then as long as you can control your bios this should work for you
<Grev> SerialNumber, still loading
<jaduncan> as all the installer knows is that this is a normal ps2 protocol kb
<jaduncan> exactly the same signals
<LuriFax> Its a bit strange, I can push enter, F1 and all that, but when I have to choose my language it completely freezes
<LuriFax> And it's the same with other keyboards
<LuriFax> Someone claims it's my motherboard (Couldn't it possibly be that?)
<jaduncan> that's crazy stuff
<jaduncan> what mb is it?
<LuriFax> GigaByte (you want the exact number?)
<jaduncan> do you know the chipset?
<LuriFax> SiS 648FX
<SerialNumber> I'm very new with Linux, and installed my first(Ubuntu) yesterday...Anyways, I needed to install some problems, and they're in .tar.gz. I need to know how to install these...Someone told me about Synaptic Package Manager - However, it can install only packs off the 'net. I tried to open the pack with right click and the SPM, but it said I should be root. So, how could I obtain it without root, or get into root in Gnome. The Ubuntu guide just says how t
<LuriFax> My chipset is SiS 648FX
<jaduncan> might be a problem with that
<jaduncan> wait a sec
<LuriFax> ok, I'll wait a second..
<occy> synclient HorizScrollDelta=0 UpDownScrolling=0 RTCornerButton=0 RBCornerButton=0    (anyone know how I can make this automatic?  -- I tried putting this in my XF86Config-4 file and that didn't work)
<jaduncan> lutifax: http://lists.debian.org/debian-boot/2004/03/msg02607.html
<occy> I tried adding:  Option "HorizScrollDelta"  "0"
<occy> that didn't work :/
<jaduncan> notice that debian installer has a bug for the AGP slot
<jaduncan> but this should be after the lang selection
<pranxor> Gnome is running like crap and i`ve reinstalled the nvidia drivers and edited the XF86Config file, removing GLcore and dri, ensuring glx is still there. Rebooted a hundred times, but no difference in speed. Gnome still runs sluggish.After coutless hours in the ubuntuguide and forums I still can`t solve this problem. Anybody experience sluggish performance in Gnome?
<andrewski> pranxor: yes.  you could try out xfce....
<SerialNumber> I'm very new with Linux, and installed my first(Ubuntu) yesterday...Anyways, I needed to install some problems, and they're in .tar.gz. I need to know how to install these...Someone told me about Synaptic Package Manager - However, it can install only packs off the 'net. I tried to open the pack with right click and the SPM, but it said I should be root. So, how could I obtain it without root, or get into root in Gnome. The Ubuntu guide just says how t
<crimsun> pranxor: you shouldn't have needed to recompile anything.
<crimsun> pranxor: what Driver options are you using?
<occy> pranxor: :(
<pranxor> I used the apt-get packages from the repository and the ones from nvidia.com
<jaduncan> lurifax:  have you MD5 checked your burnt media?
<occy> pranxor: I know how you can feel.  I've worked for 2 months trying to figure out this stupid touchpad thing, and have just now FINALLY figured it out.
<LuriFax> yes I have!
<jaduncan> can't see any known bugs for the chipset
<LuriFax> And I just tried installing it again! And it wouldn't work!
<LuriFax> So I am giving up Ubuntu!
<pranxor> occy:good for you :)
<jaduncan> do other keyboards work for the selection?
<LuriFax> nope
<jaduncan> ah!
<LuriFax> I think it's my motherboard
<crimsun> LuriFax: how about array 4?
<LuriFax> Array 4?
<LuriFax> What's that?
<occy> pranxor: did you do the nvidia-glx-config enable  right?
<crimsun> /topic
<gustav_> SerialNumber: it should be possible just to doubleclick and unpack it. If it still asks for root then you'll have to be root.
<pranxor> occy: yes, I did
<occy> pranxor: crimsun <-- knows his stuff.  he'll help you, it might take a while... but, be patient.
<jaduncan> is the BIOS still switched to have USB emulate PS2?
<LuriFax> yup
<SerialNumber> Inside, it has the program files...Does it work after I unpack it by some file?
<LuriFax> but I also tried without it
<jaduncan> you could try to take that off and use the PS2 adaptor then
<jaduncan> grr
<occy> course, today I nearly threw this laptop at the wall.
<occy> heh
<jaduncan> this is a very unusual issue
<pranxor> occy:I am not known for quitting, but this is a tricky subject considering the number of posts out there on the subject
<jaduncan> I would get your spec sheet and file this as a bug, it seems an interesting case
<jaduncan> one of the installer guys will get back to you, I would imagine
<LuriFax> crimsun: I can't see what you mean, isn't it just the newest version of ubuntu?
<pranxor> occy: Someday I`ll figure it out and post the sollution for sure :)
<occy> pranxor: yah... well, a slow gnome would try my patience.
<LuriFax> jaduncan: where can I report?
<occy> pranxor: question, have you tried other distro's?  To see if it's just related to Ubuntu?
<crimsun> LuriFax: yes, that's why I asked if you've tried it.
<LuriFax> just downloaded it
<occy> pranxor: That's something I probably would do, (if at all possible) is to install several distro's to see if the performance was roughly the same.  I don't know the specs on your hardware, and don't want to have you spout all kinds of stuff you've already told 4 billion people a hundred times already :)
<LuriFax> and it was that I tried out
<pranxor> occy:Yep, I`ve tried suse, Debian, knoppix, mandrake and red-hat
<crimsun> pranxor: I'm still waiting for answers to my questions.
<occy> pranxor: yeah, listen to crimsun instead of me rambling bud. :)
* occy shushes.
<occy> crimsun: sorry
<crimsun> occy: you're fine, you're not interrupting at all
<occy> Hmmm, I thought I turned off that mouse scrolling.
<wood1> Hi all
<LuriFax> hi
<LuriFax> Which dist looks most like ubuntu?
<mjr> Ubuntu :)
<occy> I guess I need to turn off VertScrollDelta=0  too
<pranxor> crimsun: I used the settings I found here: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver and thanks for taking the time to help, allthough I am a bit slow to reply:)
<mjr> technically, Debian "looks" most like Ubuntu, but may not be from a default GUI standpoint...
<crimsun> pranxor: so you didn't edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and add any options?
<crimsun> pranxor: for instance, in Section "Device", Option      "RenderAccel""true"
<pranxor> crimsun: Yes I did and I tried agp =1 and 0
<LuriFax> Anyone other having a proposal to which dist that looks most like ubuntu
<crimsun> pranxor: agp or nvagp?
<pranxor> nvagp
<tanari> ubuntu is NUMER ONE on distrowatch!! really cool
<crimsun> LuriFax: default ubuntu? dunno.
<oly> just a quick question, how can i install .deb files without dpkg -i in other words can i make them install on clicking the icon instead of droping back to terminal ?
<Phr0stByt> Any ideas on how to get back a deleted XF86Config-4 file?
<pranxor> crimsun: the options in the XF86Config file didn`t seem to matter much as there was no increase or decrease. I noticed the cpu load rised to 30-50 percent everytime I tried to move a window around
<Death|Away> hi got a install problem, anyone time for me?
<crimsun> Phr0stByt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<occy> crimsun: Any earthly idea how I'd get this to be permanant?       synclient HorizScrollDelta=0 UpDownScrolling=0 RTCornerButton=0 RBCornerButton=0 VertScrollDelta=0
<jaduncan> pranxor: are you running composite?
<pranxor> jaduncan: not sure what composite is?
<pranxor> so I gues Im not running it
<crimsun> occy: is synclient a userspace utility?
<crimsun> occy: is it an X Window System application?
<Death|Away> after rebooting when it's installing some packets in text mode, the notebook hangs up
<chrissturm> occy: write it into your xorg.conf as Option "HorizScrollDelta" "0".....
<chrissturm> occy:in the synaptic section
<Death|Away> when it's restarting the hal
<occy> crimsun: Yeah, I tried that and gnomesession wouldn't start. :(
<occy> chrissturm: warty. :)
<chrissturm> ok, different config file then :)
<chrissturm> XF86Config
<occy> anyone here have an irc buffer that goes back far enough to recall when I posted a link to fedoraforum earlier today?
<xuzo> hi, the bug about automounting plugable devices is still in hoary?
<occy> chrissturm: yah... I tried that.  But gnome wouldn't start.  It just sat there.
<crimsun> pranxor: what are the contents of /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/settings ?
<chrissturm> occy: it worked for me
<occy> chrissturm: [tm] 
<occy> heh
<pranxor> I`ll check...
<pranxor> crimsun: I`ll check
<occy> hmm
* occy trys one option at a time.
<Death|Away> can anyone help me with my install problem?
<dgr> hi there
<occy> I had to reboot to get X to even start gnome-session.
<LuriFax> which problem do you have Death?
<chrissturm> occy: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<occy> chrissturm: nope.  didn't work.
<Phr0stByt> crimsom: it will not recreate the file
<chrissturm> strange...
<LuriFax> **Death|Away** What is your problem?
<Death|Away> LuriFax: after rebooting and after restarting den HAL in the text setup the computer hangs up
<occy> maybe I mispelled something.
* occy trys again
<Death|Away> short time after restarting the hal
<crimsun> Phr0stByt: have you tried with -plow ?
<Phr0stByt> crimsom: I dont want to reinstall everything - It is still the original install og Warty from its first release!
<Death|Away> when installing some packets
<occy> can I do it in the area wehre I have:       Option          "SHMConfig"             "on"
<occy> chrissturm: read above.
<chrissturm> occy: yeah
<occy> okies
<chrissturm> just add them below that line
<Death|Away> LuriFax: an idea?
<pranxor> crimsun: checked the /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/settings and the contents are agp, cards, version
<occy> bbiab
<crimsun> pranxor: paste in #flood
<luuke> Anybody know how to get 32-bit apps running on AMD64?
<Phr0stByt> I would have to put back on Maya and Houdini Master
<crimsun> luuke: 32-bit chroot.
<luuke> iiinteresting..
<dgr> where do I have to install fonts? I got a nice .ttf here but don't know where to put it
<chrissturm> phrostbyt: is maya available for linux?
<Phr0stByt> sure is!
<andrewski> dgr: `locate .ttf`
<chrissturm> phrostbyt: cool. is there a demo?
<dgr> andrewski: he say he couldn't open the db, /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db
<Phr0stByt> There is a learning version I think
<Death|Away> hmm
<andrewski> dgr: run update-db first.
<Nonphasis>     import wx, wx.lib.ogl as ogl
<Nonphasis> ImportError: No module named ogl
<pranxor> crimsun: ok, pasted it in #flood
<Nonphasis> anyone know where to got the ogl module for wx?
<dgr> andrewski: sudo: update-db: command not found ;)
* Nonphasis is trying to install the new SPE
<andrewski> dgr: sorry, updatedb
<dgr> ah, ok
<crimsun> pranxor: ...are you sure that's agp/settings ?
<Phr0stByt> chrissturm: though I am getting real comfortable with Blender these days
<chrissturm> dgr: in the preferences menu you have "fonts", when you open it and click details, and then "goto fonts folder" , you see the fonts. and then you just need to drag the font there
<crimsun> pranxor: that looks like /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<andrewski> chrissturm: yes, good idea.
<pranxor> crimsun: sorry man, wrong file....*feeling retarded*
<dgr> hey, I like that idea
<kakalto> what is a media player that looks like the new winamp?
<kakalto> s/new/recent
<andrewski> kakalto: xmms?
<crimsun> new/recent? don't know of one.
<Phr0stByt> kakalto: bmp
<b4tm4n> hello
<Phr0stByt> beep media player
<crimsun> xmms/b-m-p resemble the older winamp version 2.x
<b4tm4n> i would like to use linux on a powerbook
<kakalto> exactly
<kakalto> I was meaning winamp v 5.x
<kakalto> kind of ui
<b4tm4n> there is any livecd version of ubuntu for mac?
<Martok> Anybody have any weird goings on with beep-media-player?
<kakalto> b4tm4n, don't think so
<dgr> kakalto: do you want eyecandy or music?
<andrewski> kakalto: i don't think there is one.  i'd use mpd if i were you, it's awesome. :)
<chrissturm> is bmp worth checking out? never heard of it
<kakalto> mpd?
<kakalto> I'll have a look
<kakalto> chrissturm, it's not too bad
<andrewski> kakalto: musicpd.org
<pranxor> crimsun: I have 3 files in the agp folder: agp, host-bridge and status. Which one do I need to paste?
<kakalto> kewl
<Nonphasis> xmms does not work when nv binary direvrs are installed
<b4tm4n> kaklato: ok thk
<occy> chrissturm: hmmm, it seems it was dying on the following:
<occy>     RTCornerButton       = 2
<occy>     RBCornerButton       = 3
<Death|Away> LuriFax: ??
<occy> well... it was dying on:   Option "RTCornerButton" "0"
<occy> heh
<kakalto> b4tm4n, I'm pretty sure it says on the main site's page
<dgr> <Nonphasis> xmms does not work when nv binary direvrs are installed << mh? with hoary it does. with warty it crashed all the time, but now it works (at least for me)
<chrissturm> occy: you need one option line for every option
<Nonphasis> ville@ubuntu ~/t/SPE-0.7.2.b-wx2.5.2.8.-bl2.35 $ xmms
<Nonphasis> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Nonphasis> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<occy> yeah, I know... I have the following things entered.
<Nonphasis> that's on hoary
<Death|Away> who has time for me?
<kakalto> andrewski, mpd is for network-music playing
<dgr> sudo apt-get install likmikmod << ?
<kakalto> Death|Away, obviously not you :P
<andrewski> kakalto: not just, i use it on my own machine only.
<occy>    Option          "HorizScrollDelta"      "0"
<occy>    Option          "VertScrollDelta"       "0"
<kakalto> Death|Away, considering you're away
<occy> and I also have....
<andrewski> kakalto: kind of like X, you *can* use it for networking, but many/most don't.
<dgr> Nonphasis: simply give him what he wants...
<Death|Away> haha kakalto, but i can't find any solution in the forums
<occy>    Option          "UpDownScrolling"       "0"
<kakalto> andrewski, then I'll give it a go
<Nonphasis> damn, it worked ;-9
<andrewski> kakalto: it's very nice to have your music continue when you restart X. :)
<kakalto> Death|Away, speak forth, you won't get an answer otherwise
* dgr grins
<occy> those all work fine.   but if I put in:   Option "RTCornerButton" "0" it doesn't work. :/
<kakalto> andrewski, indeed :D
<kakalto> I'm liking it
<occy> yet... if I pass that same param via command line, it works fine.
<DeadDreamer> kakalto i did this 2x
<Nonphasis> I could swear that mikmod was uninstallable in past or sth
<dgr> I'm loving it (tm)
<chrissturm> occy: strange
<DeadDreamer> the install hangs up after restarting the hal when it rebooted
<b4tm4n> what does it mean hoary?
<occy> chrissturm: indeed
<dgr> Nonphasis: the wiki told me, but I just tried and it worked
<occy> chrissturm: those are valid params too, if you do synclient -l
<dgr> told me => told me not to
<DeadDreamer> when it's installing some packets
<chrissturm> occy: really strange. mail the author, he was very responsive when i mailed him
<crimsun> pranxor: status
<Nonphasis> is ih dangerous somehow?
<Nonphasis> it
<occy> chrissturm: I think I will. ;)
<DeadDreamer> evertime it's other packets when it hangs up
<kakalto> DeadDreamer, how long do you wait?
<occy> chrissturm: thanks bunches.
<dgr> Nonphasis: Just as dangerous as installing a lib ;)
<luuke> crimsun: you use debootstrap --arch to install a new system, then, or does Ubuntu provide some more clever way of doing that?
<DeadDreamer> but always short time after restarting the hal
<DeadDreamer> kakalto for now 2hours
<kakalto> ah
<chrissturm> occy: or try to compile a newer version from here: http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/index.html
<Nonphasis> hmm, apparently i still have to disable sound server startup
<crimsun> luuke: precisely
<kakalto> 'cause I thought mine had gone wrong when it stopped at some packages before, but after waiting, found I was wrong
<crimsun> --arch i386
<luuke> Ja.
<pranxor> crimsun: I have 3 files in the agp folder: agp, host-bridge and status. Which one do I need to paste?
<kakalto> DeadDreamer, something must be screwy.
<crimsun> pranxor: I just told you.
<chrissturm> i dont understand why ubuntu uses esd instead of just using the dmix device of alsa
<kakalto> DeadDreamer: have you tried posting on the forums?
<kakalto> being a member there is very useful
<oem> hi..i could change the root password finally but i can't login as root in X mode..in terminal i can,bu i want to edit /etc/apt/sources.list to find apt packages,(which ilearn a few minutes ago) but can't do that in normal user mode...Help; no sign no error just can't login graphical as root,normal user just works well! have an opinion?
<crimsun> chrissturm: because dmix is broken in 40% of the cases.
<DeadDreamer> no cause i even don't know if it's a problem with the install or if it's a problem cause this computer is a notebook
<pranxor> crimsun: Status : disabled
<crimsun> pranxor: well that's a starting point for debugging. If agp is disabled for your nvidia driver, then your performance will suffer terribly, generally.
<kakalto> DeadDremer, post in the PPC section
<chrissturm> crimsun: ah, didnt know that. but i think alsa is where the mixing belongs, and we should better work on fixing dmix instead of using a sound server. (imho)
<DeadDreamer> maybe the computer hangs up cause there are problems with hardware recognition
<pranxor> crimsun: that explains the great use of cpu then
<DeadDreamer> ok thx kakalto
<kakalto> I didn't do much :)
<andrewski> is there a flash package for ubuntu?
<kakalto> yes
<kakalto> I thihnk
<thundrcleeze> it's in universal, isn't it?
<b4tm4n> is this a correct link for the newest live cd of ubuntu for mac?
<dgr> ahhhhhhhh...
<b4tm4n> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/hoary-live-powerpc.iso
<b4tm4n> ?
<dgr> enjoying xchat with my nice font :)
<andrewski> anyone have a name for it?
<crimsun> chrissturm: it requires changing certain mmap semantics
<Nonphasis> andrewski, ubuntuduide.org
<Nonphasis> andrewski, ubuntuguide.org
<andrewski> Nonphasis: thanks.
<DeadDreamer> kakalto ppc is power pc, isn't it?
<crimsun> chrissturm: since that isn't going to happen at all, there needs to be a restructuring of alsa's mmap. I don't foresee that happening in a stable release.
<chrissturm> crimsun: interesting. i was just wondering, thanks for clearing that up
<DeadDreamer> or is it portable pc?
<thundrcleeze> It's probably powerpc, DeadDreamer
<crimsun> pranxor: some people in #nvidia may be able to help with that issue if you're patient.
<DeadDreamer> but i haven't a power pc... ?!
<pranxor> crimsun: thanks for all your help, I`ll try that :)
<Nonphasis> about the sound issue - it's rather annyoing to have to manually disable sound server for various programs
<netmonk> hello, friends ;)
<chrissturm> crimsun: so it would be possible to fix it in alsa, but only with structural changes that can only happen in a new major release?
<thundrcleeze> DeadDreamer, the PowerPC version should work on Apple Macintosh G3, G4, and G5 computers, including iBooks and PowerBooks.
<netmonk> just upgraded to hoary and need some help to get few things *fixed*
<crimsun> Nonphasis: I avoid that by using polypaudio with alsa for things that need (are configured to use) esd. Native alsa apps just work. EsounD apps just work. Eventually polypaudio will supplant esd in gnome.
<DeadDreamer> so but i have an intel centrino notebook
<dgr> lol
<dgr> then go for an x86 image...!?
<thundrcleeze> Then just use the x86 version.
<Nonphasis> polypaudio? gotta check that out
<kobs> Let's say I were to make a Symantec Ghost image of my Ubuntu install to go to multiple machines.. How would i go about so that everytime i ghosted a computer, it had a unique hostname?
<blah09> ugh disconnected, did anyone answer my boot order qn?
<crimsun> Nonphasis: if you're running Hoary, just install the various polypaudio packages.
<Nonphasis> crimsun, roger
<crimsun> (universe)
<DeadDreamer> dgr: i have an x86 image lol
<jepe> hello there! can I get support for ubuntu here?
<dgr> DeadDreamer: uhm. so what are you trying to tell us? ;)
<crimsun> jepe: generally, yes.
<randabis> do they work well yet crimsun? I never could get get everything going right with polypaudio
<randabis> blah too many gets
<jepe> I have a problem with my network card not being recognized
<DeadDreamer> i asked why i should post my problem in the ppc section if i have an intel machine
<Nonphasis> hmm, it's going to remove esound. oh well :)
<jepe> its a realtek chipset
<dgr> DeadDreamer: sounds like a silly suggestion
<DeadDreamer> |20:05:56| <kakalto> DeadDremer, post in the PPC section <-- that's why i'm wondering
<jepe> supposedly supported in the helpfile
<jepe> when I installed it was not recognized
<dgr> DeadDreamer: better post in the x86 section ;)
<crimsun> randabis: works great here. Both alsa and EsounD apps just work, because I set polypaudio to use its alsa modules.
<DeadDreamer> ok thx dgr
* Nonphasis has a working polypadio setup now as well
<randabis> hmm maybe I'll give it another shot. I can always go back to esound if I need to
<chrissturm> crimsun: anything other to configure than install all polypaudio modules?
<jepe> anyone suggetstions how to fix this?
<kakalto> how do I unpackage a .deb file?
<DeadDreamer> but i'm going to post in the german forum
<DeadDreamer> it's easier to explain for me :)
<dgr> that's what I'd do, too
<kakalto> dpkg -something <file>
<kakalto> ?
<dgr> is there a better player than xmms for people like me, with biiiiiiiig playlists?
<Nonphasis> damn, ET still didn't work
<crimsun> chrissturm: configure /etc/polypaudio/default.pa to use alsa
<meister> dgr: rythmbox ?
<kakalto> dgr, rhythmbox
<kakalto> however you spell it
<dgr> hm, ok, where do i get the mp3-plugin that is needed?
<dgr> rhythmbox is korrekt, afaik
<kakalto> yay lol
<crimsun> dgr: universe. Instructions on /wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kakalto> or go to www.ubuntuguide.org, to the section about multimedia codecs
<chrissturm> crimsun: thx.
<dgr> crimsun: thank you
<randabis> do you need to reboot for polypaudio?
<crimsun> no
<randabis> okay, mind sharing how to get it started then? :) I appreciate it
<crimsun> it's literally a drop-in replacement for esd
<randabis> I changed default.pa already
<crimsun> well, if you don't want to log out and back in, then start polypaudio manually
<crimsun> otherwise, just log out and back in
<randabis> I'll just logout real quick then :p
<thundrcleeze> My printer has installed itself to /postscript/Epson ... but it's not a postscript printer.  How do I remove/disable postscript support or fix this?
<kakalto> ah well, bye
<searcher`> is there actually a way to disable esd all together and just use ALSA?
<searcher`> cut out the middle-man so to speak
<crimsun> searcher`: use alsasource and alsasink for gstreamer-properties
<randabis> okay
<randabis> it "should" be working now then?
<searcher`> crimsun: i'll try that once my ubuntu finishes installing in 13 mins
<randabis> it's okay that multimedia systems still says esd?
<luuke> crimsun: chroot works like a charm, thanks :)
<crimsun> randabis: certainly. It's a drop-in replacement for esd.
<randabis> okay. :)
<randabis> I suppose it's working then
<randabis> since I have soudn
<crimsun> you also won't have to kill the polypaudio daemon to use alsa directly
<randabis> cool
<chrissturm> hmm, my usb2 harddrive isnt automatically mounted anymore in hoary
<randabis> now I need to figure out how to keep it from recording system sounds when I record with my microphone
<thundrcleeze> The test page prints out OK, in any other program it identifies it as a PS printer.
<Nonphasis> polypaido still prevented Enemy Territory from starting...
<chrissturm> and before there was a program that displayed all volumes and allowed to mount them
<crimsun> Nonphasis: configured to use oss emulation (default) or alsa directly?
<Nonphasis> crimsun, OSS apparently
<dgr> ok, see you guys
<Jousto> Hello! I'm about to install ubuntu on my Amd 900mhz computer, do you think my mail-sent ubuntu will work on that?
<Nonphasis> dd-autoload-sink output module-oss device="/dev/dsp" sink_name=output source_n$add-autoload-source input module-oss device="/dev/dsp" sink_name=output source_$
<dgr> Jousto: it most probably will
<crimsun> Nonphasis: yeah, you might have missed the part where I said I configured default.pa to use alsa directly.
<randabis> heh gnome-volume-control won't open (but it wouldn't before anyway once I enabled the +20db mic switch)
<thundrcleeze> Jousto, it works on a 1 ghz computer fine
<Nonphasis> crimsun, so I uncommadd-autoload-sink output module-alsa-sink sink_name=output
<Nonphasis> ent the
<Nonphasis> and the other line?
<thundrcleeze> Jousto, so you shouldn't have any problems
* dgr uses Ubuntu on his 2.4 ghz machine ;)
<crimsun> Nonphasis: and comment out the oss lines.
* thundrcleeze does too
<Nonphasis> crimsun, ack
<crimsun> Nonphasis: then restart polypaudio
<dueyfinster> I am trying to install Ubuntu but it fails to load 'disc drive' and asks me for drivers on a floppy, any one have any ideas? thanks!
<Nonphasis> restart where? desktop/prefs/sound server startup?
<crimsun> or pkill it, then start it back up, or log out and back in.
<chrissturm> what could be the use for my usb disk not being automatically mounted?
<crimsun> chrissturm: hoary? it works here...
<FAST> hwo do i kill firefox from the terminal ?
<wezzer-> killall -9 firefox-bin
<chrissturm> crimsun: i have it always connected and turned on. when i turn it off and on again it appears, but with a new name (MAXTOR-1 instead of MAXTOR)
<FAST> thanks
<chrissturm> FAST: better try without the -9 first :)
<thundrcleeze> Not meaning to be impatient, but I have to print out something for work.  Any suggestions for my printer?
<bubbanga> question, any reason why ubuntu would switch to read only file system? i try to use sudo and it says readonly file system
<evarlast> thundrcleeze: ask brak?  ;)
<valerix> salve
<valerix> a tutti
<bubbanga> sudo: Can't open /var/run/sudo/delltony/0: Read-only file system
<valerix> ho un problemino
<valerix> non riesco a accedere
<valerix> al root
<valerix> la pass
<valerix> durante l'installazione
<valerix> non me la ha chiesta
<crimsun> bubbanga: problems with your /var fs ?
<evarlast> valerix: 'sudo -s'
<thundrcleeze> evarlast, tried it, he wasn't any help.  He kept going on about some cardboard box.
<crimsun> thundrcleeze: have you searched on the wiki?
<valerix> prima
<valerix> sudo
<valerix> poi
<valerix> -s
<bubbanga> how do i fix it?
<bubbanga> cause if i reboot it works for a while then it goes to crap again
<bubbanga> and it was working fine
<chrissturm> bubanga: maybe filesystem errors
<valerix> come pass che metto
<thundrcleeze> crimsun, not yet, I'll do that right now.
<crimsun> bubbanga: I'm asking if there _are_ problems. dmesg will tell you more. Your symptoms sound like hardware failure.
<bubbanga> thats strange but ok let me look
<bubbanga> ext3-error read only file system
<dueyfinster> I am trying to install Ubuntu but it fails to load 'disc drive' and asks me for drivers on a floppy, any one have any ideas? thanks!
<bubbanga> EXT3-fs error (device hda1) in start_transaction: Readonly filesystem
<bubbanga>  thats all it says
<randabis> uh oh
<randabis> I did something in alsa mixer and now sound is only coming from the left speaker :/
<marioch> hello, does the AMD Athlon mobile 64 bits, is considered as a (AMD64) 64 bits CPU?
<randabis> is there a way to reset alsamixer?
<revildab> anyone know why my wireless card isnt detected? i dont mean drivers/etc , i mean the actual hardware isnt even listed when i do lspxi
<HugoCaracol> I intalled ubuntu this morning.. now.. after I login... when I try to open for exaple an appliction from the "System configuration"... the window opens and in less then a second... it goes away.. I mean disappear. Does anyone know what is going on?! :S
<marioch> because I have problems to install Ubuntu AMD64 bits, just hangs on the language selction screen
<crimsun> marioch: yes.
<marioch> crimsun, I;m able to install ubuntu i386 but not ubuntu amd64
<crimsun> marioch: wait, does the label say 64 bit?
<or> i understand thet ubuntu linux come with 2.6 kernrel and i want to know if i can instal ubuntu with 2.4 kernel
<marioch> yes it says AMD mobile 64 bits
<crimsun> marioch: then it's 64-bit
<marioch> mmm I did try disabling ACPI but it still hang on the first screen
<crimsun> or: not by default. You can always compile and/or install your own 2.4 kernel afterward.
<marioch> crimsun, yes but I did want the fast-track ;)
<crimsun> or: be aware the ubuntu kernels have quite a few additional patches.
<or> i cant choose 2.4 in the install?
<blah09> can i build my own ubuntu kernel?
<crimsun> or: no.
<marioch> mmm any suggestion on how can I debug the issue?
<crimsun> blah09: using linux-source-2.6.8.1 (warty) or linux-source-2.6.10 (hoary), yes
<blah09> oh ok, thanks
<superted_> anyone succesfully got a dc program working in ubuntu?
<randabis> dcgui works
<or> and there are peckage of 2.4 kernel for ubuntu or i need to bulit it in my own?
<crimsun> or: in universe there are 2.4 kernels. It's recommended you build your own, however.
<marioch> mi notebook have a VIA chipset, I'm not sure it that can be the problem
<superted_> randabis: you using it?
<netmonk> is there a way to organize the applications menu in Hoary?
<or> why?
<randabis> I used to use it
<crimsun> or: because if you're itching for a non-default kernel, you should know the warnings and ins and outs.
<rapha> Hi all
<wezzer> hi
<or> its hard to compile the 2.6 kernel with a new moudel?
<thundrcleeze> no luck.  I still need some way to print.
<Dark_Kyo> what's the difference between OSS and ALSA output in XMMS?
<crimsun> Dark_Kyo: the former uses oss, the latter, alsa.
<thundrcleeze> I tried the wiki, but couldn't find anything
<rapha> We're trying to connect my friends laptop (running Ubuntu) to my WLAN-router. We've disabled all security measures on the router, but still, the laptop doesn't connect to the AP... is there anything special to be done other than "iwconfig wlan0 essid Any; iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed"?
<crimsun> Dark_Kyo: in ubuntu's case, the former is alsa's oss emulation; the latter is direct alsa.
<Dark_Kyo> i'ts recommend use OSS or alsa?
<dueyfinster> I am trying to install Ubuntu but it fails to load 'disc drive' and asks me for drivers on a floppy, any one have any ideas? thanks!
<crimsun> the alsa directly if possible.
<crimsun> _unless_ you want to stick with ubuntu's default configuration.
<crimsun> in that case, use esd output.
<or> its hard to compile the 2.6 kernel with a new moudel?
<crimsun> or: no. What module are you attempting to compile?
<Dark_Kyo> ok thank crimson but i have a gamesurround fortissimo II but when i put the volume of pcm on High setting i have a satured sound
<crimsun> Dark_Kyo: so keep it below 70%
<rapha> Oh wait, we just used the builtin GUI tool from Ubuntu, and it got into the AP :-)
<Dark_Kyo> ok :-) i understand this
<dueyfinster> I am trying to install Ubuntu but it fails to load 'disc drive' and asks me for drivers on a floppy, any one have any ideas? thanks!
<or> i need to add a module to 2.6 kernel so the eciadsl driver for my modem will work, in 2.4 kernel i dont need to add this module
<randabis> or, not at all, as long as you get the correct module, the linux headers, and the build tools
<crimsun> or: have you checked to see if it's included in linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)?
<randabis> but yeah, check restricted modules...lots of goodies there
<phantomdata> Crazy question; but I'm downloading the Hoary Live distribution for testing here at work...  is it work safe?
<crimsun> work-safe? as in...?
<phantomdata> As in, are there unavoidable naked people?
<crimsun> yes, it's sfw.
<or> ok i will try it after i will install ubuntu
<phantomdata> Ok.  Cool.
<crimsun> and there were never any naked people.
<or> Thank you all
<phantomdata> Mm.  Perhaps "Clothing Challenged" individuals.  :)  "Partially nude", hwatever it may be.
<dueyfinster> I am trying to install Ubuntu but it fails to load 'disc drive' and asks me for drivers on a floppy, any one have any ideas? thanks!
<crimsun> dueyfinster: need more information about the hardware.
<evarlast> I know this guy who got killed for using ubuntu in iran, because of the nekkid people.  j/k
<hawkman> is it just Ubuntu or the new Gnome 2.8 that won't let me configure the file manager to show a treevieew and not open every folder in a new window.
<klaym> it's pretty HC, that threesome on the Ubuntu logo
<hathar> i keep getting the same error with apt-get .. Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) bzip2: Compressed file ends unexpectedly;perhaps it is corrupted?  *Possible* reason follows.bzip2: Inappropriate ioctl for device        Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)  its not just for that one file I get half a dozen of
<hathar> those
<phantomdata> hawkman: If I'm not mistaken, it should be Nautilus' fault.  It's that new "Spatial View" thing that they were raving about.  Essentially returns Nautilus to Windows 95 behavior.  ;p
<AndyR> lo all
<phantomdata> hawkman: Something about preventing you from organizing your files down to a T is a good thing.  ;p  I always make a new shortcut to "nautilus --browser" to fix that.
<hawkman> ugh...  now if I could make nautilus let me access my windows shares I'd be even more less happy :)
<tritium> phantomdata, why not just change the behavior in the settings, if you prefer browser?
<dueyfinster> I am trying to install Ubuntu but it fails to load 'disc drive' and asks me for drivers on a floppy, my drives are NEC DVDRW and Samsung CD-R/RW and I have Maxator Hard drive
<tritium> hawkman, in a nautilus window:  Edit->Preferences->Behavior (tab): check "Always open in browser windows"
<[PoVal] Dutchy> im trying to install php5 with mysql but i got this error:
<[PoVal] Dutchy> Package php5-mysql is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<[PoVal] Dutchy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<[PoVal] Dutchy> is only available from another source
<[PoVal] Dutchy> E: Package php5-mysql has no installation candidate
<[PoVal] Dutchy> oops
<[PoVal] Dutchy> bit long :)
<[PoVal] Dutchy> does this mean i have to configure it with mysql manually?
<jaco> [PoVal] Dutchy yes
<jaco> but it is'nt so difficoltous
<[PoVal] Dutchy> any hints on how i would do that?
<jaco> call down and i'll put here a link
<hawkman> Tritium no it's complainign about my shortcut being a desktop configuration file and not a samba configuration or something.
<tritium> hawkman, that's just how you'd change it from "Win95" behavior to "browser" behavior
<jaco> [PoVal] Dutchy you can read this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7964&highlight=php5
<[PoVal] Dutchy> ok thank you
<martin__> Dr Suess
<netmonk> can anyone help me with acpi on a toshiba laptop, pls?
<martin__> hello all anyone else had problems installing harden on ubuntu?
<martin__> what sort of prob netmonk?
<klaym> is there somewhere a list of programs to be started up when ubuntu is started? Or some folder? When I use gnome's own tool, it seems buggy, it sometimes opens up the same program multiple times.
<martin__> klaym have a look in /etc/rc2.d for startup scripts
<Anubis> Firefox just keeps crashing in Hoary
<Anubis> FYI
* KING^^^ back ...
<Anubis> Kirk
<Anubis> out
<klaym> martin__ ok thanks
<netmonk> martin__, I upgraded to hoary and it seems like acpi is not fully functional. I have toshiba satellite A40-261, in warty had fnfx work fine, but not now. when i do lsmod I don't see some modules with the name "toshiba" in them, like it was before
<martin__> do an apt-cache search on toshiba utils or something like that, otherwise you may have to compile a new kernel with those modules built in.
<altan> hmm, how long will the kernel take to compile on a P2 400MHz with 192MB of RAM? some sort of ballpark figure?
<altan> it probably took 5-10 minutes on my p4
<netmonk> martin__, how do I do apt-cache search, sorry for the question?
<evarlast> altan: 45min
<martin__> bit longer -takes about 2hrs on my old IBM
<altan> hmm, thanks. is this from experience?
<altan> martin: what was your old IBM?
<martin__> netmonk u would do this from a terminal, make sure you edit your sources.list to include the online repositories
<martin__> thinkpad 570
<altan> how fast?
<martin__> 333, 192mb ram
<martin__> that is including doing the config tho
<Coily> how do i disable the password prompt at login?
<altan> I configured it and set everything up already
<kent> Coily, you want it to autologin a user? Once you are loged in, there is a program that lets you configure the login-screen.  You can find it in the menu.
<Coily> checking
<martin__> altan u having probs with a tosh?
<kent> Coily, i am running Hoary (the unstable branch which will be next Ubuntu) so im not 100% sure what the program is called and where it is, but its probably in Computer somewhere. From that program you can configure it to autologin a specific user.
<phantomdata> You guys might know a good answer.  Is there any software OTHER than k3b that you guys recommend for burning cds?
<tritium> graveman
<Coily> oh right, i thought that since there was no command prompt, it would only pick user but still ask for pw. thanks for the help
<Coily> command=password
<Coily> password field, actually
<altan> <martin__> altan u having probs with a tosh? <-- ?
<sig_ubuntu> sup sup
<Coily> now to figure out why synaptic wont uninstall j2sdk1.5.0
<fox_in_sox> Coily have u tried to remove with apt?
<Coily> apt-get -?
<fox_in_sox> remove packagename
<Coily> tryinh
<Coily> nope, same error
<fox_in_sox> what error do u get?
<Chest> guys, I have a basic install of ubuntu, no gnome or anything.  What package should I install in order to get gnome?
<Coily> subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Coily> rm: cannot remove `/usr/bin/jconsole': No such file or directory
<fox_in_sox> try a dpkg --configure -a, then try again
<marcin_ant> Coily: try - apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Chest> holy crap thats like a gig
<Coily> !
<Chest> does ubuntu-desktop install kde as well
<Chest> and gnome
<Chest> t?
<[PoVal] Dutchy> owww before it's too late... when following this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7964&page=2&pp=10&highlight=php5 , how do i configure it to use mysql
<Agrajag> just gnome
<rouven> hi all!
<Riddell> Chest: only gnome, you can install kde if you want, there will be a kde cd at some point
<Chest> Riddell: okay, but a gig just for gnome?
<rouven> does anybody when the results of the website competition are going to be announced?
<Riddell> Chest: well windows is a gig and you don't get any applications with that
<Chest> Riddell: what if I install say gnome control center, i should get a working gnome desktop right, minus apps
<blah09> hi, is it safe to disable all the sound modules when building a kernel, apart from the one i have?
<fox_in_sox> and dont forget windows is sh1t
<fox_in_sox> blah09 yep
<blah09> thanks
<blah09> building everything into the kernel is ok too?
<blah09> everything i'm sure i need i mea
<blah09> mean
<marcin_ant> rouven: jdub said yesterday that poll is going to be established "in few days"
<Riddell> Chest: you can uninstall any application you don't want
<fox_in_sox> u can disable loads makes for a smaller quicker kernel
<Al> hi
<blah09> thats what im hoping =)
<Chest> Riddell: yeah, but id rather start small and build up than the other way around
<rouven> marcin ant: i submitted a mockup and wondered what happened. thanks :)
<Al> i got a little problem during the ubuntu install on a viao laptop : i got a red screen during a long time
<Al> if someone can help me :)
<fox_in_sox> have u got a little wierd screen res vaio
<Riddell> Chest: ubuntu installs everything by default
<marcin_ant> rouven: I did too :)
<Al> fox_in_sox: yes i have
<Chest> Riddell: not in expert mode, which i picked.  i only have a base install
<fox_in_sox> ah - had loads of probs getting debian onto one of those
<Chest> just the basics
<marcin_ant> rouven: it's very strange and a bit annoying but anyway - we can only wait ;)
<Al> fox_in_sox: what should i do ?
<tritium> dialog boxes don't seem to ever get focus
<fox_in_sox> does it boot
<Riddell> Chest: ah clever
<rouven> marcin_ant: hehe. you show me yours, i'll show you mine ?
<marcin_ant> rouven: ok no problem
<Al> fox_in_sox: yes, but after i choose my hostname, i do that !
<Al> fox_in_sox: it's a netinstall iso
<sabine> Hi all! Where do I get the latest kernel-source package for UBUNTU (hoary), NOT for Debian?
<blah09> wow the stock kernel has just about everything as a module doesnt it
<matt__> Hi, I am having an issue, I had warty installed.  I then proceeded to install hoary hedgehog via "apt-get dist-upgrade" (after updating the sources to hoary instead of warty) .. the sound used to work, I am using an intel integrated sound chip on a hp zd7000 notebook.  now with hoary, the sound doesnt work.  I killed the gnome sound daemon, and also did alsamixer-- but no channels were muted, and the volume i made sure was turned up on all.  I then
<matt__>  try to use an alsa app--> xine it doesnt work.  I try aplay on some .wav files.. no go. So, i am having a strange issue.. sound ceases to work.
<blah09> linux-source-2.6.10
<marcin_ant> rouven: and in fact I was really courious what other submissions are
<blah09> (@sabine)
<sabine> blah09: What rep is that in?
<blah09> is there a way to check? i have universe and multiverse enabled too
<or> with what version of the kernel ubuntu come?
<tritium> Ah, I'm being bitten by bug #3159
<_d4vid> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_d4vid>   synaptic: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.3 but it is not installable
<_d4vid> E: Broken packages
<fox_in_sox> hmm, have you googled for it, when i installed debian on one of these it didn't have a problem with the screen res, u should at least get console access u may want to try a base install and upgrade from that
<_d4vid> why ?
<blah09> 2.6.8 for warty and 2.6.10 for hoary
<_mvo_> _d4vid: try "sudo apt-get update" and try it again
<_mvo_> a new apt entered the archive and all dependencies of apt need to be rebuild then
<Al> fox_in_sox: okay, i got the console
<fox_in_sox> _d4vid have you added debian archives to ur sources.list?
<_d4vid> nope
<netmonk> I just found out that 2.6.10-2 in hoary lacks some modules
<or>  and i dont understand if all peckage of debian sarge get inside ubuntu
<Phr0stByt> OK - I just installed Ubuntu and I cannot log onto Gnome - get a "your session has only lasted less than 10 seconds....
<Phr0stByt> Any ideqas?
<Phr0stByt> *ideas?
<fox_in_sox> Al, do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and follow on at some point u should be asked about res
<blah09> do modules slow the kernel down?
<blah09> unused modules that is
<tritium> seb128, is the metacity focus-stealing-prevention logic still a work in progress?
<_d4vid> fox_in_sox, what for deb archives ?
<fox_in_sox> blah09 wont make any noticeable differnece on fast systems
<or> and i dont understand if all peckage of debian sarge get inside ubuntu
<seb128> tritium: that's working fine now if that's the questiob
<Coily> well no luck with dpkg
<tritium> seb128, not for me.
<seb128> feel free to add comments on the bug open for that
<tritium> okay
<seb128> you are using bugged apps
<blah09> oh so i might as well just leave most of them in
<seb128> just mention which ones
<tritium> all right
<seb128> the apps I'm using work fine
<tritium> gedit right now
<seb128> there is a bug open about gedit
<seb128> another one ?
<tritium> thunderbird
<tritium> password dialog boxes
<seb128> don't use this one
<or> there are a list of the pekage of ubuntu on the net?
<Al> fox_in_sox: xserver-xfree86 is broken or not fully installed :(
<seb128> password from thunderbird ?
<BSDskin> got a question about nautilus under ubuntu hoary: I can't seem to access or change the menus using ctrl-l applications:/// or sudo nautilus applications:///.  Is this a known problem or just me?
<fox_in_sox> or run dselect if u want to see all ubuntu packages
<tritium> seb128, passwords for mail servers
<seb128> in thunderbird you mean ?
<tritium> yes
<seb128> applications:/// is deprecated with the new menu system
<BSDskin> tnx, seb128.  what's the new method?
<seb128> command line
<seb128> create desktop files for the entries you need
<BSDskin> and put them where?
<fox_in_sox> oo, u will need to reinstall it, do an apt-get update then install
<BSDskin> I'm farily impressed with ubuntu so far.  This is the only completely baffling problem I've had
<fox_in_sox> wos that BSD
<Al> the source.list is broken
<kent> have some one here gotten muine working with Hoary?
<BSDskin> editing the applications menu
<Al> does someone have a ubuntu server available ?
<fox_in_sox> want a copy of mine
<Al> fox_in_sox: yes :)
<BSDskin> I just need to know where it's stored
<seb128> BSDskin: /usr/share/applications or ~/.local/share/applications/
<BSDskin> thanks a lot
<fox_in_sox> its just default with online reposotories uncommented out
<mwh_> hmm wird, xchat has trouble saving my channel/server settings :(
<seb128> np
<BSDskin> and that's better than applications:///  ;-)
<sabine> blah09: Only universe and multiverse, yes? No extra repositories?
<seb128> xfce has an editor for menus apparently
<BSDskin> my other favorite
<dholbach> _d4vid: you won't have to wait long
<seb128> if somebody wants to work to get this in universe that could be nice
<sabine> Damn!
<netmonk> can someone please tell me how to put the ubuntu cursors? I upgraded to hoary and they vanished...
<dholbach> _d4vid: did you do     sudo apt-get update
<blah09> nope
<blah09> well marillat's, but those won't have kernel stuff
<sabine> Why don't I find the ubuntu kernel sources when I got both universe and multiverse and whatnot enabled?
<blah09> they should be called linux-source
<sabine> They are
<sabine> But I only got the Debian ones
<mwh_> anyone using xchat in ubuntu warty? it cant save my channels and server settings :(
<alejandrodelloco> huuurk
<blah09> $ apt-cache search linux-source
<blah09> linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.10 - Ubuntu patches to Linux 2.6.10
<blah09> linux-source-2.6.10 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.10 with Ubuntu patches
<alejandrodelloco> How does one get yaboot to work when installing on ppc to an external drive
<tritium> netmonk, you'll have to wait for an update on that one
<_d4vid> dholbach, yes
<dholbach> _d4vid: and then     sudo apt-get install synaptic    again
<matt__> anyone have a clue what might be causing my sound issue?
<alejandrodelloco> I can't install yaboot
<matt__> Hi, I am having an issue, I had warty installed.  I then proceeded to install hoary hedgehog via "apt-get dist-upgrade" (after updating the sources to hoary instead of warty) .. the sound used to work, I am using an intel integrated sound chip on a hp zd7000 notebook.  now with hoary, the sound doesnt work.  I killed the gnome sound daemon, and also did alsamixer-- but no channels were muted, and the volume i made sure was turned up on all.  I then
<matt__>  try to use an alsa app--> xine it doesnt work.  I try aplay on some .wav files.. no go. So, i am having a strange issue.. sound ceases to work.
<alejandrodelloco> it makes baby jesus cry
<blah09> matt did you set xine to use esd?
<matt__> no- should I?
<matt__> i disabled esd.
<blah09> yeah i had the same problem
<tritium> matt__, what was removed when you dist-upgraded?
<blah09> when i set my apps to esd, everything worked again
<_d4vid> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_d4vid>   synaptic: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.3 but it is not installable
<_d4vid> E: Broken packages
<_d4vid> :(
<matt__> tritium- not sure :( is there a log i can check?
<fox_in_sox> syslog
<netmonk> tritium, thanks. I noticed that with 2.6.10-2 some modules do not load as they do with 2.6.9. is waiting going to help with that too ;)
<Phr0stByt> OK - I just installed Ubuntu and I cannot log onto Gnome - get a "your session has only lasted less than 10 seconds.... Any ideas?
<dholbach> _d4vid: does    sudo apt-get install     (without a package) work for you?
<alejandrodelloco> hep!
<alejandrodelloco> who here is a PPC mogul?
<tritium> fox_in_sox, syslog doesn't log package installation/removal
<_d4vid> sudo apt-get install
<_d4vid> Reading Package Lists... Done
<_d4vid> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<_d4vid> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<fox_in_sox> depends how uve set it up
<dholbach> _d4vid: sudo apt-get upgrade
<tritium> netmonk, no, that shouldn't be happening. Which modules?
<tritium> fox_in_sox, default
<netmonk> tritium, toshiba_acpi
<_d4vid> intltool
<_d4vid> upgrade..
<tritium> netmonk, oh, yes, I think there may be some acpi issues in 2.6.10 being worked on
<pranxor> crimsun: dont know if u remember this, but you helped me with some nvidia problems earlier today. I changed the NvAGP setting in XF86Config-4 to 2.Gnome is now responsive and sweet lookin. Thanks again man and now for some hardcore Tuxracin in 3d !!
<alejandrodelloco> This is making me sad
<netmonk> tritium, when I start hoary with 2.6.9 my wireless doesn't work, I guess I'm gonna wait and pray ;)
<alejandrodelloco> netmonk just use ethernet
<fox_in_sox> dont be sad, if it was sparc maybe
<tritium> netmonk, you mean 2.6.10-2?
<netmonk> tritium, wireless works fine with 2.6.10-2, but when I start hoary with 2.6.9 toshiba_acpi works, but no wireless
<_d4vid> dholbach, dont help.. :(
<sabine> Wierd
<_d4vid> same error--
<netmonk> alejandrodelloco, ;)
<alejandrodelloco> Wireless does not work when you are installing
<matt__> tritium: i am not sure if this is related but after using aplay (alsaplayer) a few times on a wav file, I get this at the tail end of dmesg:
<sabine> blah09: With apt-get it works, with Synaptic it won't.
<alejandrodelloco> it makes me sad
<alejandrodelloco> like how i cant install yaboot
<wk1989> hi ppl
<matt__> codec_write 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x2
<matt__> codec_write 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x10
<matt__> codec_write 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x10
<tritium> alejandrodelloco, and baby jesus too, right?
<wk1989> i just wanna know approximately when my cd is gonna arrive
<wk1989> I'm in Toronto, Canada, and the CDs were sent on Feb 1st.
<wk1989> When is it gonna arrive?
<matt__> wk1989, never.
<matt__> :)
<tritium> netmonk, hmm, very peculiar trade-off for you there
<fox_in_sox> I think probably never
<wk1989> but in the cd mailing history, it indicates that they already mailed it
<[PoVal] Dutchy> funny how i can never find where stuff is installed :)
<wk1989> So it's just a matter of time.
<netmonk> tritium, hehe, yes. I guess you can say that. ;)
<fox_in_sox> the postie will nab em
<blah09> i miss the ping that windows makes when you adjust the sound volume... =)
<fox_in_sox> i dont
<blah09> sabine: i didnt try with synaptic
<tritium> netmonk, sorry.  I think the 2.6.10 acpi problems will go away.  What of this wireless problem in 2.6.9?
<alejandrodelloco> okay, well, if anyone has mad PPC skills, /msg me
<sabine> My mistake then blah09 ... :)
<blah09> it avoids you blowing your eardrums out if you have headphones...
<blah09> ;)
<fox_in_sox> :)
<blah09>  is it possible to mount smb shares on boot?
<fox_in_sox> yep just add it to ur fstab
<tritium> blah09, see ubuntuguide
<netmonk> tritium, my wireless worked fine in warty and 2.6.9 with ndiswrapper, but it's not doing great with hoary and 2.6.9
<blah09> oh it has that? didnt think to check...
<Dishwasher> Anyone have any problems with CUPS in UBUNTU?  Because I'm having quite a bit of trouble.
<tritium> netmonk, oh, that...
<tritium> netmonk, I don't use it, but I've seen a fair number of questions about it.
<[PoVal] Dutchy> stuff is never easy :/
<matt__> How do you "blacklist" a module from being loaded?
<wk1989> hi, is skype wworking for any of u yet?
<CreeVal> anyone know of a good .cue/bin burning prog?
<tritium> matt__, append it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<netmonk> tritium, things are getting better - I think ;)
<tritium> netmonk, hopefully ;)
<jesuel> Can anyone suggest  a good development environment for ubuntu, preferably c/c++, python and perl?
<wk1989> Hi
<wk1989> anyone heard of a language called Turing?
<Al> bye all and thanks for all !
<wk1989> and there's an IDE for Turing
<wk1989> I'm trying to get it working under Ubuntu.
<dud> jesuel, just use nano/bluefish or such?
<wk1989> ANyone done this before?
<alejandrodelloco> I can't even install it
<saif> hello every1
<alejandrodelloco> it is a sad day for mac owners
<dud> wxwindows or glade can do as GUI APIs
<fox_in_sox> good ur all mod sun n sgi rule
<Mellar> do you think that ubuntu is just as stable as debian unstable?
<dud> turing is that artificial life language isnt?
<toresbe> yeah, and the dude
<jesuel> i havent tried either dud
<jesuel> but i will now ;)
<toresbe> fox_in_sox: heh, yeah, sun rocks :)
<tritium> toresbe, "the dude"?  You mean the father of computer science :)
<toresbe> tritium: right, that dude :)
<tritium> :)
<fox_in_sox> guess who i work 4
<alejandrodelloco> who
<fox_in_sox> sun ;)
<alejandrodelloco> heh
<dud> to me sun has really just realized a heap of crap... those damn cobolt servers... java... solaris...
<dud> hehe, no pun, just imho
<alejandrodelloco> java
<alejandrodelloco> heh
<fox_in_sox> u shud c solris 10
<Phr0stByt> OK - I just installed Ubuntu and I cannot log onto Gnome - get a "your session has only lasted less than 10 seconds.... Any ideas?
<alejandrodelloco> why, god, why?!?!
<CreeVal> Recommended program: bchunk... .cue and .bin converter...
<meister> Sun is funny :)
<saif> i just finshed running apt-get dist-upgrade, it downloaded 519 mbs, and i got some errors, and now what do i do?!?! failed to fetch 6 packages in total, should i run a command now?
<fox_in_sox> u can install linux apps natively
<alejandrodelloco> what is good aboot solaris 10?
<dud> try 'apt-get -f install' saif
<alejandrodelloco> ahh
<alejandrodelloco> well
<alejandrodelloco> you can do that in os x too
<alejandrodelloco> kind of
<alejandrodelloco> not natively
<alejandrodelloco> but if you have x installed
<saif> dud: ignore the missing packages?
<dueyfinster> Sorry, but I have a problem installing Ubuntu when I get to the installing 'disc driver' section, if anyone can help, I would be grateful
<dud> funny how sun is doing almost-sortof-diffusely open sourcing solaris hehe
<meister> os x is a good system but not for linux fan..
<fox_in_sox> as good as
<dud> saif, that should fix the packages that failed
<alejandrodelloco> it is fun for me
<alejandrodelloco> but see
<saif> dud: ok thanx!
<alejandrodelloco> this is why i am trying to put ubuntu on an external drive
<sabine> Sorry, could somebody tell me what repository holds kernel-image-2.6.10-686?
<alejandrodelloco> and it is not working
<meister> ubuntu ppc ?
<dud> sabine, main?
<matt__> I thought I would just let you guys know that I fixed the issue, the intel8x0 when coupled with the intel8x0m driver causes sound problems (doesnt work) the intel8x0m is the module for the softmodem portion of the intel chip (i never plan on using the modem) anyways, if anyone else is using the intel 8x0 sound driver with the 8x0m driver that could very well be their problem
<alejandrodelloco> yeah
<will_cat> one question, if i want to remove gnome from ubuntu and install another graphical desktop, i have to do apt-get remove ....?
<alejandrodelloco> meister
<CreeVal> Im considering a Mac buy, but i dont want OSX on it... Can i order it without OS?
<alejandrodelloco> can you help
<alejandrodelloco> No
<will_cat> to clean all dependencies
<tritium> Is it easy to migrate user data from one to another so that owernship and file permissions are automatically changed?
<alejandrodelloco> but it is easy to wope
<alejandrodelloco> wipe
<matt__> tritium: thanks for your help with the blacklist
<ren0> Hi I am having trouble getting my wifi card setup...
<sabine> dud: But when I say apt-cache search kernel-image-2.6.10-686, it says there is none
<alejandrodelloco> you could check ebau
<alejandrodelloco> ebay
<tritium> matt__, sure
<saif> dud: didn't do anything, 0 installed, 0 removed, 0 upgraded!
<alejandrodelloco> meister
<meister> alejandrodelloco: not try yet
<meister> soon :)
<randabis> what's the point of getting a mac without osx? that's one of the best things about having a mac
<fox_in_sox> dont do it
<alejandrodelloco> grr
<meister> i need linux installed on my powerbook for Fosdem
<alejandrodelloco> i am mad thouth
<alejandrodelloco> i have a warty install disk
<ren0> It is a Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 03)
<alejandrodelloco> and it is not installing proper
<alejandrodelloco> yaboot wont work
<meister> alejandrodelloco :(
<ren0> It should work with ndiswrapper...
<alejandrodelloco> ?
<Coily> fox_in_sox: you around?
<meister> alejandrodelloco: what about extreme airport support under linux ?
<ren0> I am not sure which one is the .inf file. Anybody know?
<alejandrodelloco> err
<alejandrodelloco> no idea, meister
<fox_in_sox> why
<alejandrodelloco> i havent put linux on yet
<meister> ok
<sabine> In fact, I can't even install kernel-image-2.6. It is listed, but not installable.
<alejandrodelloco> i am trying to
<alejandrodelloco> it certainly works under os x
<[PoVal] Dutchy> bah :/ apache is running with 'MPM' or whatever and that is bad according to php.net ... just my luck
<Coily> i tried dpkg --configure -a, didnt help
<alejandrodelloco> i am considering just using opendarwin
<meister> it's the only reason why i don't install linux on it before
<alejandrodelloco> well
<meister> openbsd seems to run well on powerbook
<alejandrodelloco> im trying to do it onto an old firewire drive
<alejandrodelloco> like 4 gig
<alejandrodelloco> just for playing with
<alejandrodelloco> it does
<meister> and yaboot failed ?
<alejandrodelloco> but darwin is better
<alejandrodelloco> because darwin is made for ppc
<meister> sure
<meister> the keymapping seems to be ugly
<fox_in_sox> hmm how did u install it
<alejandrodelloco> yaboot cant install
<blah09> " It doesn't create an initrd. All drivers needed at boot time must be statically compiled." does this result in faster boot times?
<alejandrodelloco> well
<Coily> whats the autocomplete keyboard shortcut?
<ren0> Ikeep getting FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<alejandrodelloco> foxinsox, are you talking to me?
<Coily> ren0: ubuntuguide.org
<fox_in_sox> sorry yes, but no clue what error u get
<Coily> wait
<meister> Do somedy go to FOSDEM ?
<saif> every1, I am having some problems, I upgraded my laptop to hoary ( or still am in the upgrading process) just done with the apt-get dist-upgrade and i got all the packages but six, now it only says that it got them, nothin about installing them, how do i do that?!?
<alejandrodelloco> I am installing normally, but it hangs up at "Installing yaboot onto hard drive"
<ren0> Thats what I am using.https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<Coily> not error inserting, nevermind :x
<alejandrodelloco> I was thinking that maybe it is because there is no OS on the drive
<ren0> I'm going meister
<alejandrodelloco> but the install clears the drive anyway
<fox_in_sox> do other os's install ok
<alejandrodelloco> sure
<alejandrodelloco> I just upgraded OS X
<alejandrodelloco> (the security thing)
<meister> ren0 :)
<fox_in_sox> u sure the cd's ok
<Coily> fox_in_sox: i tried dpkg --configure -a, didnt help
<alejandrodelloco> yeah
<alejandrodelloco> i have several
<fox_in_sox> Coily im thinkin
<alejandrodelloco> since i got some for my freinds
<ren0> where from? meister
<meister> ren0: strasbourg (france)
<Coily> could there be a link problem?
<[PoVal] Dutchy> ok here http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/programs/configure.html#installationdirectories apache will pick the default MPM (--with-MPM) ... but what if i want to install it without using an MPM, whatever it may be
<meister> ren0: i will print some presentation sheet and bring about 100 ubuntu x86 cd and livecd
<kengur> hi, how does one make gnome recognize fat partition mounted at /windows as virtual drive (show it on desktop and filesystem tree)?
<ren0> I'm Australian but live in Den Haag..thats La Haye pour vous.
<meister> ren0: ok
<alejandrodelloco> is there a problem with iBooks?
<alejandrodelloco> I just cant get it to work, and i can't find any documentation over how to handle it
<meister> ren0: glad to meet you there :)
<saif> aaaaaaaaaah how do I install packages downloaded by apt-get dist-upgrade
<Coily> fox_in_sox is it possible that the install folder hasnt been linked?
<carambol> thats the download plus install
<carambol> saif
<ren0> In windows the driver appears to be bcmwl5.sys but ndiswrapper needs an .inf
<saif> carambol: yes!
<fox_in_sox> dunno sounds like installer havin probs using ide or scsi or ibook whatever
<fox_in_sox> ;)
<ren0> I'll keep and eye out for the ubuntu people
<fox_in_sox> yep
<zhukov> Hello!
<ren0> at FOSDEM meister
<Coily> well what are my other uninstall options
<alejandrodelloco> hmm
<meister> ren0 :)
<alejandrodelloco> grr
<fox_in_sox> can u find the package
<fox_in_sox> what do ibooks have ide?
<ren0> This ndiswrapper thing is doing my head in or is my fine Australian red wine!
<fox_in_sox> are the ibook arcitechtures same as other macs
<alejandrodelloco> i hold on
<alejandrodelloco> pretty sure
<alejandrodelloco> hold up
<ren0> It looks so easy in the How To - Set up Ndiswrapper
<Coily> fox_in_sox it pops up in search, yes
<alejandrodelloco> im using a firewire drive btw
<fox_in_sox> where is it
<fox_in_sox> wtf?
<Coily> /usr/lib
<alejandrodelloco> ?
<fox_in_sox> to boot from
<alejandrodelloco> no
<alejandrodelloco> well
<alejandrodelloco> i want to install it to be able to boot from
<alejandrodelloco> and i know a mac can handle booting from firewire
<sijoottt> hi
<alejandrodelloco> hell, it can become a firewire target disk
<saif> come on ppl, i am sure it is not that complicated i spent 16 hours waiting for the upgrade to finish, and i donno what to do next! a simple command, i downloaded the packages using apt-get dist-upgrade 6 packages failed to download, the terminal is full with get: http... and after that the failing massage for those 6 packages, any1? this is the 4th time i ask in 10 mins!
<alejandrodelloco> dunno man
<Jymmm> What's needed to have the livecd see my wifi nic?
<alejandrodelloco> look for where the package downloaded
<sijoottt> can anyone help me with ubuntu and the Netgear Wg511 WLAN-card plz query me
<alejandrodelloco> and manually do it if you have to
<fox_in_sox> u will need to have a special floppy with firewire drivers on
<[amasimak] > did you try another apt-get update ?
<alejandrodelloco> ahhh
<alejandrodelloco> well here's the thing fox
<alejandrodelloco> it reads the drive
<saif> what other apt-get update?!?!
<alejandrodelloco> it does the whole install
<fox_in_sox> ok
<alejandrodelloco> and it partitions it and puts everything on it
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  I'm tyring to log into a friend's box with SSH to help her with some adminstration problems and it keeps saying connection refused.  Does ubuntu block computers off the lan or something by default (she has openssh-server installed)?  If so, how do I change that?
<alejandrodelloco> and then it dies on yaboot
<Coily> fox_in_sox what should i try doing with it
<alejandrodelloco> I might try another machine
<alejandrodelloco> ill be back in a second
<Jymmm> Does the livecd support wifi at all?
<ren0> Here is a clue: ndiswrapper -l Installed ndis drivers:
<ren0> bcmwl5  hardware present
<ren0> bcmwl5.sys      hardware NOT present
<ren0> bcmwl5a hardware present
<fox_in_sox> yaboot?
<[amasimak] > saif, it is possible that some package where upgraded during your download, and it can find the 6 remaining
<[amasimak] > (not sure if it is the problem though)
<ren0> I hope that didn't count as a flood
<fox_in_sox> where is it install ur home dir
<fox_in_sox> ?
<Orcrist> anyone in here done the debian bootsplash for ubuntu?
<ren0> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found. I still get FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<saif> [amasimak]  well, i upgraded to hoary on another machine, and this is not what happened i don't remember what happened exactly, i restarted i think but it had given a message that everything is ok! now I don't wanna rescue restarting, not knowing if all the packages will be deleted? where will the machine save them?! what way is there to force install?!
<Hwolf> Isn't the idea of the 'places' menu easy acces to your nautilus bookmarks?
<jesuel> hmm kdevelop
<alejandrodelloco> yaboot
<alejandrodelloco> it is the linux bootloader for ppc
<sijoottt> Can anybody help me my netgear wlan-card does not execute the /etc/pcmcia/wireless when ifup the card
<Coily> fox_in_sox i dont understand your question
<Orcrist> I recompiled, all is well with the kernel, but when i apt-get install bootsplash it tells me cp: cannot stat '.orig': No such file or directory
<fox_in_sox> yeah what is it?
<iocaste> I'm having a problem running the Live CD (PPC) on my Mac. After the config screens, it seems to be booting up OK, but then I get a blank screen when I expected the login screen to appear. Any suggestions?
<fox_in_sox> is there any scripts in the dir
<sijoottt> and that's why it doesn't set wep-encryption and essid and so on
<bubbanga> can someone help me my ubuntu box (the one i'm currently on) keeps going to read only filesystem
<bubbanga> i changed my fstab to take out the error = remount ro
<bubbanga> but nothing gives :(
<alejandrodelloco> iocaste
<dud> ntfs bubbanga ?
<alejandrodelloco> i have a q for you
<bubbanga> hell no
<bubbanga> ext3
<alejandrodelloco> i am trying to install ppc too
<iocaste> ok
<dud> heh, no reason why it should ro an ext3....
<alejandrodelloco> i am trying to install to an external hard drive
<bubbanga> well it is
<alejandrodelloco> any idea why it would fail on installing yaboot
<sijoottt> the wireless script where it belong
<[PoVal] Dutchy> if i want to reinstall a program, in this case apache2 (it should use a non-threaded MPM), what command do i use? or should i uninstall and install again
<Coily> fox_in_sox nothing in the main dir
<iocaste> alejandrodelloco: hmm. sorry i can't help. I'm just trying to install PPC Ubuntu myself
<zhukov> (&T/GI!!!!Damn!
<sijoottt> do i have to insert something into /etc/network/interfaces?
<alejandrodelloco> has the install come up?
<zhukov> Am i the only one with problems using msn with hoary?
<alejandrodelloco> use gaim for msn zhukov
<sijoottt> plz help me
<randabis> no msn problems here
<zhukov> alejandrodelloco, but gaim...i dunno...dont like it
<matt__> Hi, I am currently running ubuntu hoary with the 2.6.10 kernel. Only problem is, I want to get vmware workstation setup, and there is no matching kernel-headers package for my kernel, the latest i can see is 2.6.8.1.  So, is there an "unofficial" repository where i can grab that package, or am i forced to download the 2.6.10 kernel and grab the headers from it?
<fox_in_sox> try to remove the package with dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq
<randabis> matt__, linux-headers
<alejandrodelloco> zhukov... DO IT. Real men use OSS.
<fox_in_sox> nooooooo
<zhukov> randabis, no problems? My amsn sometimes (almost always...) stop when connecting
<randabis> I don't use amsn
<zhukov> alejandrodelloco, :)
<randabis> I use GAIM
<matt__> randabis, ahh thanks :)
<iocaste> alejandrodelloco: yes, i get through the config screens OK, but after it seems to boot, I just get an empty screen. (I'm to trying to boot off the Live CD)
<matt__> randabis, i'm guessing that kernel-headers is from the "universe" package, and linux-headers is from the "main" branch.. i'll have to be more careful about which packages i throw together :)
<alejandrodelloco> errr
<alejandrodelloco> well
<alejandrodelloco> that would be the broblem
<randabis> matt__, yeah :p
<alejandrodelloco> there is no livecd
<alejandrodelloco> its ppc install cd only i think
<alejandrodelloco> what version is this madness?
<iocaste> it's the Hoary Live CD
<alejandrodelloco> ahh
<alejandrodelloco> word
<alejandrodelloco> i need to get that
<alejandrodelloco> that may handle this problem better
<Jymmm> Does the Atheros need the NDIS wrapper?
<audix> My screen is shifted abou 10 pixels to the right everytime I boot linux... anybody know how I can correct that?
<matt__> whats your guys opinion on the new ubuntu updater ?
<alejandrodelloco> im trying the warty CD
<Jymmm> audix move the laptop 10px to the left
<[amasimak] > saif, downloaded packages are put in /var/cache/apt/archives/ and only explicitely purged by doign apt-get clean
<bubbanga> EXT3-fs error (device hda1) in start_transaction: Journal has aborted
<bubbanga>  how you fix that?
<fox_in_sox> try vesa driver see if it persist
<alejandrodelloco> hrrmmm
<alejandrodelloco> you did press c as you started up and all, right
<fox_in_sox> ok
<alejandrodelloco> i will ask dumb questions
<fox_in_sox> c?
<iocaste> alejandrodelloco: yeah... I'll give it another go.
<alejandrodelloco> hmm
<alejandrodelloco> maybe you could initialize open firmware first
<alejandrodelloco> or press option
<Coily> fox_in_sox "dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq" straight into the terminal?
<alejandrodelloco> open firmware is apple option o f
<alejandrodelloco> option as you start up gets you a drive select
<fox_in_sox> then package name
<iocaste> ah.. thanks. it seems to be booting off the CD ok. You think it's a firmware problem?
<Coily> ok good
<randabis> Jymmm, I think Atheros is linux native, not sure...if not then you'll need ndiswrapper
<alejandrodelloco> oh it is booting?
<alejandrodelloco> then it is not
<alejandrodelloco> errr
<alejandrodelloco> hmm
<iocaste> it's booting ok.. just gets to a certain point, then hangs on a blank screen
<alejandrodelloco> you could just get fink and x11
<alejandrodelloco> and install Gnome
<alejandrodelloco> youll have the same thing
<alejandrodelloco> :D
<iocaste> heh...
<ren0> Going in circles..sudo ndiswrapper -l ndiswrapper -l Installed ndis drivers:
<ren0> bcmwl5  hardware present
<blah09> but its not The Real Thing ;)
<Jymmm> randabis: I read soemthing about madwifi
<iocaste> heh.. just wanted to check out Ubuntu.
<alejandrodelloco> gotcha
<alejandrodelloco> find someone elses pc
<alejandrodelloco> and use an x86 livecd
<randabis> Jymmm, yeah that's another option too I think
<alejandrodelloco> that is not so hard!
<alejandrodelloco> sorry for being a smartass
<ren0> So why do I get..sudo modprobe ndiswrapper...FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<Jymmm> randabis: is this some pkg I need still (wlan0 it isn't showing up)
<ren0> ??
<iocaste> s'ok. probably good advice!
<alejandrodelloco> hmm
<alejandrodelloco> so where does it mess up?
<randabis> Jymmm, you need the restricted modules for your running kernel
<bubbanga> can someone help me please
<Jymmm> randabis and of course, they're not on the livecd, correct?
<randabis> doubt it...dunno
<Jymmm> k
<ren0> If you havn't done so already I recommend "sudo apt-get install streamtuner"
<ren0> Great radio
<randabis> renO it's broken in hoary unfortunately
<fox_in_sox> bye all
<Coily> fox_in_sox: "need an action option" error
<Coily> bleh
<randabis> but you don't need streamtuner to listen to streaming radio anyway
<ren0> I broke hoary. Went back to Warty.
<audix> Can anybody give me any suggestions on what I would do if my apt-get is for some reason not finding a package?  I'm looking for taglib, which I'm told should be available
<randabis> xmms will play shoutcast just fine
<alejandrodelloco> has anyone here installed warty on ppc?
<alejandrodelloco> with a warty install disk from the mail
<randabis> audix, check your repositories
<randabis> alejandrodelloco, that disk might not be the ppc one
<alejandrodelloco> randabis
<alejandrodelloco> it is
<audix> randabis: Yeah, I did, I mean, I don't really know what to look for, I have a bunch enabled, I updated them... but still no dice
<alejandrodelloco> it installs fine
<alejandrodelloco> but it hangs up at the end
<alejandrodelloco> at one point
<randabis> audix even universe?
<alejandrodelloco> because it cant install a bootloader
<audix> randabis: Yep
<randabis> warty or hoary audix?
<audix> randabis: warty
<randabis> warty might not have it
<audix> randabis: oohhhh... I see
<randabis> wait
<Coily> could someone tell me why "dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq sun-j2sdk1.5.0" produces a "need an action option" error
<randabis> look for libtag instead of taglib
<audix> randabis: lol, thank you so much
<randabis> yeah I just did an apt-search for it and found it
<audix> randabis: Yeah, I got it now, sweet!
<randabis> cool
<audix> amarok, here I come
<randabis> amarok is nice...just wish it wasn't qt
<iocaste> right, i'm trying the PPC Live CD, and it's cannot start the X Server.
<iocaste> it
<randabis> hooray for polypaudio
<alejandrodelloco> hmmm
<alejandrodelloco> can it start an interactive shell?
<iocaste> i've got a shell, it's asking me for a login :=/
<alejandrodelloco> oh
<alejandrodelloco> have you just said return return
<alejandrodelloco> hold on
<iocaste> tried that: Login incorrecyt
<Sav> How do i mount a windows share with user/pass protection?
<sladen> Sav: -o username=...,password=...
<Sav> sladen, where?
<alejandrodelloco> hmm
<alejandrodelloco> I bet the wiki has some thing about what the livecd uses for a login
<iocaste> ok. thanks
<Orcrist> wow, that's odd... I recompiled a kernel last night... was using the stock ubuntu one, so I stripped EVERYTHING but the stuff I'd need for this box off of it... and the new kernel is actually bigger
<sladen> Sav: how are you trying to mount this, what are you clicking/typeing
<Orcrist> ha!
<alejandrodelloco> id say find out how to get a shell
<alejandrodelloco> and then say xinit
<alejandrodelloco> and it *should* take over
<sladen> Orcrist: the Ubuntu kernels are modular.  Anything you don't need won't be loaded anyway.
<altan> Drcrist: I'm just taking a guess but if I remember correctly the default kernel has some options that make the kernel smaller but less optimized or something
<Orcrist> true, but I took out a lot of stuff that was statically compiled, that's the odd part
<Orcrist> then again, a few things that were modular I added in statically... so that's probably where the tradeoff comes in
<alejandrodelloco> grr
<alejandrodelloco> has *anyone* carried out a ppc install here?
<flute> im doing a ppc install now
<flute> using the latest hoary array instal
<alejandrodelloco> oh
<alejandrodelloco> well PSH
<alejandrodelloco> Have you done a warty install
<alejandrodelloco> from a disk
<flute> not on ppc
<Orcrist> I have alejandrodelloco, but it was on an older powermac... and it didn't like it so I had to put debian sarge on it
<flute> what machine do you have?
<Coily> where's the firefox profile folder located?
<altan> .mozilla-firefox probably
<alejandrodelloco> okay
<altan> something .mozilla
<ren0> How can it be if my ndiswrapper shows the drivers are present and the harware is present the modprobe fails?
<alejandrodelloco> well i have an ibook
<altan> in your home folder
<Coily> tried that
<alejandrodelloco> and i am installing to a firewire drive
<alejandrodelloco> but i also tried it from a g3 imac
<alejandrodelloco> the install works fine
<alejandrodelloco> up until yaboot
<alejandrodelloco> at which point it dies
<flute> is the ibook recent enough to boot from firewire?
<alejandrodelloco> yikes
<alejandrodelloco> sorry i accidentally quit there
<flute> is the ibook recent enough to boot from firewire?
<alejandrodelloco> yeah
<alejandrodelloco> as is the g3 imac
<alejandrodelloco> both can also become target drives
<alejandrodelloco> but i dont wanna install to them
<alejandrodelloco> i want to mess with the crappy old 4 gig drive
<flute> i know there is a howto on the yellowdog site about booting of firewire
<flute> www.yellowdoglinux.com methinks
<alejandrodelloco> well
<alejandrodelloco> i am not booting yet
<alejandrodelloco> i am just booting off of cd
<alejandrodelloco> right now, i am trying to get the CD to install yaboot onto the drive
<flute> i am affraid i dont know
<alejandrodelloco> okay
<alejandrodelloco> thanks
<flute> have you tried the mailing list yet?
<lucien> How can I find out which kernel I actually use ?
<flute> uname -a
<bubbanga> cans omeoen please help me with mounting my boot drive as ext2 and recreating my journal?
<alejandrodelloco> no
<alejandrodelloco> i don't know where i would look...
<snoopdogg> i need help?
<iapx8088> bubbanga, explais
<iapx8088> n
<bubbanga> well
<bubbanga> i get the following hang on
<Hwolf> is openoffice broken in hoary?
<bubbanga> EXT3-fs error (device hda1) in start_transaction: Journal has aborted
<bubbanga> 
<bubbanga> so my system is in read only mode
<flute> alejandrodelloco, find the mailing list on the website
<bubbanga> i'm trying like crap to fix it but i don't know how
<bubbanga> so i was told run e2fsck on it but sadly for me i'm too knew to figure out the really hard stuff
<iapx8088> bubbanga, and it doesn't go on with the boot?
<bubbanga> what doesn't go on?
<bubbanga> i'm using the system right this minute
<bubbanga> but i can't sudo or anything
<iapx8088> ah
<iapx8088> i see
<bubbanga> it says its read only file system
<iapx8088> bubbanga, cannot give you any guaranties
<bubbanga> neither can most stores
<iapx8088> mount -t ext2 -o remount rw /
<bubbanga> but i still buy their products
<iapx8088> or bettere
<Sav> How can i look at a video directly from a windows share mount?
<iapx8088> the device
<bubbanga> ok let me try
<iapx8088> /dev/whatos
<bubbanga> its /dev/hda1
<billytwowilly> How do I edit the ubuntulinux.org wiki?
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~/data/programming/woct$ sudo cdrecord.mmap dev=/dev/hdc driveropts=burnfree -data /home/shared/cd_images/warty-release-install-i386.iso
<bluefoxicy> should this be the only way to burn a cd?
<snoopdogg> i need help?
<iapx8088> billytwowilly, I guess you have to register
<bluefoxicy> dev=ATAPI doesn't work
<iapx8088> bluefoxicy, natilus-burner
<bubbanga> mount -t ext2 -o remount rw /
<bubbanga> mount: block device rw is write-protected, mounting read-only
<bubbanga> root@bigbubba:/home/delltony #
<iapx8088> bubbanga, sorry
<iapx8088> mount -t ext2 -o remount -w /
<chillywilly> hello Ubuntu ppl
<bluefoxicy> iapx8088:  cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI
<chillywilly> Ubuntu rocks my socks
<bluefoxicy> scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2
<bluefoxicy> Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.
<bluefoxicy> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<bluefoxicy> cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'.
<billytwowilly> hmm. anyone registered and willing to add a small note the the ati drivers for me? the guys on #ati helped me fix the black screen problems I was having with the binary drivers.
<bubbanga> that doesn't do anyting but show me the man page
<iapx8088> bubbanga, what?
<iapx8088> the last one?
<bubbanga> mount -t ext2 -o remount -w /
<iapx8088> mh
<iapx8088> man mount
<Sav> i'v mounted a windows share, but i cant look directly on videos. Why isent this possible?
<bubbanga> :)
<bluefoxicy> iapx8088:  I"m doing a bootable ISO image here
<bubbanga> would be nice if i could
<iapx8088> bubbanga, and find the right option for writable
<coobra> lol BiteMeBill
<bubbanga> but you forget i have no write access
<bluefoxicy> nautilus i think just burns files
<bubbanga> so i can't make the temp file
<iapx8088> bubbanga,ok try mount -w -t ext3 -o remount /
<BiteMeBill> coobra: I didnt' do it!!
<iapx8088> no
<iapx8088> shit
<coobra> :P
<iapx8088> bubbanga,ok try mount -w -t ext2 -o remount /
<bluefoxicy> although 2 minutes to fully burn a CD is nice.
<bubbanga> no
<ablyss> is it safe or possible to resize the partition im active on?
<bubbanga> it has a syntax error of some sort
<iapx8088> mmmh
<bubbanga> cause it keeps trying to give me help
<bubbanga> but i don't see the -w option
<iapx8088> bubbanga, wait I'll try
<bubbanga> ok thanks
<pikashu> Hi someone ?
<pikashu> :)
<Sav> i'v mounted a windows share, but i cant look directly on videos. Why isent this possible? I have to copy the damn video to my local disk before i can look at it.
<iapx8088> bubbanga, mount -w -t ext3 -o remount /dev/hdb1 / works for me
<pikashu> Look for someone having experiences with wifi on ubuntu
<pikashu> thx
<snoopdogg> a i need help?
<bubbanga> you keep changing very confusing
<bubbanga> one time you say ext3
<pikashu> need help please
<bubbanga> then you say ext2
<snoopdogg> ??
<bubbanga> :(
<snoopdogg> ??
<pikashu> ??
<bubbanga> let me try the last one you stated
<iapx8088> bubbanga, it's just my system
<iapx8088> try yourself with ext2
<pikashu> wlan0 ... talk to someone ?
<pikashu> :)
<iapx8088> bubbanga, anyway I stated at once I was going blind
<iapx8088> if you recall
<iapx8088> the last one works for me
<bubbanga> ok well i'm on ext3
<iapx8088> writable?
<bubbanga> but everytime i try that i get the main page
<bubbanga> no its readoly
<iapx8088> even after you issued that one?
<bubbanga> go to flood
<chrissturm> hmm, i have strange dns effects. when i try to ping an adress it has a different ip than when i do a nslookup. and its not in /etc/hosts. what could be the reason?
<bubbanga> so i can show you exactly what i'm getting
<bubbanga> let me know when your there please
<lucien> How can I make sure that  <-- this looks normal ?
<gtonic> hello
<iapx8088> i'm there
<iapx8088> maybe you could use nopaste instead of flooding
<bubbanga> ok
<pikashu> some problemswith wlan
<bubbanga> either way
<iapx8088> I'm starting to believe I can't properly help you
<pikashu> please
<bubbanga> if i could run firefox :)
<bubbanga> it might help
<Sav> i'v mounted a windows share, but i cant look directly on videos. Why isent this possible? I have to copy the damn video to my local disk before i can look at it.
<iapx8088> holy shit
<ErikHK> pikashu: what??
<neiras> Sav - What playter are you using?
<iapx8088> so flood in pv
<neiras> Sav, player
<Sav> vlc and mplayer i'v tried
<neiras> ok
<neiras> This is normal. Those programs do not use the GNOME VFS, so they cannot see anything over the network
<neiras> Try Totem.
<Sav> ok
<alejandrodelloco> hrm
<gnumber9> sav is the windows share mounted in fstab?
<gnumber9> smb must be mounted as a file system to stream
<neiras> gnumber9: That was my next suggestion
<gnumber9> :-)
<neiras> The GNOME folks are really thinking about what to do about VFS, fortunately
<neiras> it's nowhere near as usable as it should be
<neiras> a lot of apps don't use it
<gtonic> <- wonders why one could find jython packages in the package pool but he can't install them via synaptic (using main, universe, multiverse)
<Sav> gnumber9, smb://user@computer/folder
<gnumber9> /etc/fstab
<neiras> Sav: There are two ways to access remote computers. You are using GNOME's built in stuff.
<Sav> yep
<neiras> Sav: You need to configure your system to mount the remote share as a drive.
<neiras> sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<gnumber9> sav, if you mount smb as a file system you can sream otherwise it will have to copy the gfile
<Dishwasher> I CANT PRINT!!!!  :( Whaaaaaaaaa!!!
<Dishwasher> I am having so much trouble getting something to print.
<haggai> Hwolf: why do you ask if openoffice is broken?
<Dishwasher> Anyone have any experience?
<Sav> gnumber9, how should a mounted winshare look like in fstab?
<gnumber9> /user at server/share	/ftproot	smbfs	rw.nosuto	0	0
<gnumber9> >
<gnumber9> oops hpld on
<snoopdogg> i need help?
<saif> allright, i give up i tried everything! where the hell are the 516 mbs that i downloaded?! and y did nothin happen after apt-get upgrade?!?
<saif> any ideas?!
<BiteMeBill> is the window share local or networked?
<neofeed> saif, ?
<flute> snoopdogg, with what?
<neofeed> saif, you mean you downloaded pacakges from the net?
<snoopdogg> a game
<Sav> gnumber9, found it yet? =)
<neofeed> what does 'at-get upgrade' say? when you run it from the console
<saif> neofeed no, i want to upgrade uo hoary
<neofeed> saif, it's called 'dist-upgrade'
<saif> neofeed i changed the srouces.list ran, apt-get update
<saif> neofeed yes yes, that;s the one,
<Hwolf> haggai: it is for me
<saif> neofeed i went away for a way came back, all i got was that i downloaded 516 mbs, 6 packages failes, and that is it!
<neofeed> saif, someone told me upgrade to hoary is like 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list |sed s/'warty'/'hoary'/g > /etc/apt/sources.list' && apt-get dist-upgrade
<saif> neofeed what should i do now?! i restarted, nothin happened,
<gnumber9> sav, not yet try -> //server/share	/	smbfs	rw.nosuto	0	0
<Gusto_> hehe
<saif> neofeed well, yeah, i did that!
<neofeed> saif, hmmm so if you rerun apt-get dist-upgrade nothing happens?
<saif> after dist-upgrade nothin happened!
<gnumber9> sav, careful wit syntax //server/share	/smbfs	rw.nosuto	0	0
<saif> well, i don't want to do that, coz then it'll start downloading again!
<neofeed> you should not
<snoopdogg> pls send me if u play m games on ps2 pls?
<neofeed> once you downloaded the packages they should reside in the apt-cache folder
<neofeed> unless you run apt-get clean
<saif> neofeed i donno what to do now, if they are in apt-cache folder, how do i install them,
<haggai> Hwolf: what is broken?
<saif> dpkg -install -r <dir>
<saif> ??
<neofeed> saif, simply run apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sav> gnumber9, hmm u sure this is correct ? =)
<neofeed> it should instead of redownloading them, simply use those in cahce
<saif> neofeed, again?! is there away to stop it if it stands downloading?!
<neofeed> no
<Sav> gnumber9, can i do this without a reboot?
<neofeed> well <crtl>-<c>
<neofeed> but that's not what you want.
<neofeed> if it downloads packages, it only downloades packaes you have not yet got.
<pikashu> some could help resolve wlan problems ??
<gnumber9> well it's been a while - no reboot
<pikashu>  some could help resolve wlan problems ??
<saif> neofeed hehehe! that was easy! wish u were here like an hour ago! i asked the fricking question 100 times with no answer!!
<neofeed> saif, to see if your packages are there take a look into /var/cache/apt/archives
<saif> neofeed: it is downloading 167kbs from 516 mbs! :)
<gnumber9> sav, i believe we just run mount as root
<pikashu> some could help resolve wlan problems ??
<blah09> pikashu maybe if you explained
<Sav> ahh i was editing fstab =)
<gnumber9> sav, you'll need to make a a  mount point
<pikashu> blah09 : ok
<pikashu> i use ndiswrapper
<gnumber9> ssav, you can make a folder say /mnt/win_share
<neofeed> saif, well. Gotta go... You sould probably consider, when upgrading gnome, to delete all your .gnome{2,}{_private,} folders
<pikashu> compiled and installed
<Hwolf> haggai: openoffice
<josh_> anyone here play wolfenstine: enemy territory?
<blah09> josh i do
<saif> unpacking packages now!! yippi yey! thanks neofeed!
<blah09> well, used to
<pikashu> seems ok ...
<neofeed> and kill gnome-panel. And restart gdm
<gnumber9> sav, in fstab you'll indicate the mount point you made
<pikashu> wlan0 installed
<josh_> blah09: how di i install the update?
<saif> neofeed i'll restart x and that would do it right?
<pikashu> when i scan with iwlist, nothing
<haggai> Hwolf: what about openoffice is broken?
<snoopdogg> i need help?
<blah09> isnt the linux version already updated?
<neofeed> saif, yea might. but your .gnome files might still conflict
<pikashu> blah09 ?
<snoopdogg> ??
<snoopdogg> ??
<Sav> gnumber9, doesent work =)
<snoopdogg> ????
<pikashu> snoopdogg ??
<saif> neofeed, ok, delete the files then restart x! thanks!
<josh_> blah09: ....its possible ill try, i just crossed over from windows and just assumed it wasnt
<Hwolf> haggai: I can't start it
<neofeed> saif, so if something goes wrong, shut down X, kill all gnome related programs, gconf, gnome-panel, etc.  and delte .gnome direcories and .gconf directories. But remember: You will loose most of your settings if you do so.
<josh_> brb
<Sav> mount -V
<haggai> Hwolf: what do you see if you start it from the console?
<gnumber9> sav, did you make the mount point
<saif> neofeed: will do!
<Sav> gnumber9, cant get it to work
<saif> neofeed hope i don't need to!
<gnumber9> sav, did you make the mount point
<Sav> gnumber9,  no i beleave not
<Dark_Kyo_> anyone know a paquet for CD/DVD burning under ubuntu?
<snoopdogg> i need help?
<BiteMeBill> Sav: is this a network share or a local share?
<neofeed> Dark_Kyo_, right click?
<gnumber9> sav, mkdir /mnt/smb_share
<Sav> gnumber9, done
<Sav> BiteMeBill, a network share
<shock> re hi
<neofeed> Dark_Kyo_, nautilus comes with a CD burner. If you need something more 'nero' like take a look at 'k3b' ... dunno if they have a fixed version of coaster in the repro... if so you could use 'coaster' too
<Dark_Kyo_> now  a full software of cd/dvd burning clone of nero for ubuntu style K3B but i found a tutorial maybe is deisgned for KDE environnement
<gnumber9> sav, now we edit fstab - you can use gedit as root
<gnumber9> sav, gedit /etc/fstab
<Sav> gnumber9, and what do i type in there?
<gnumber9> sav, the end of the file is where we'll add the file system
<Dark_Kyo_> i heard about a packages gnomebacker did you know?
<kjjl> i need help?
<gnumber9> sav, let me try and get that for you
<Sav> gnumber9,  ok
<cardador> Dark_Kyo_: try Graveman
<gui> anyone could please tell me what i am suppose to do when install do not start, it seems that keyboard is not detcted
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> i need help?
<iapx8088> gui, usb?
<gui> no
<Dark_Kyo_> Graveman ?
<iapx8088> gui, laptop?
<gui> no desktop
<cardador> Dark_Kyo_: its a cd burning software
<gui> amd 1600
<iapx8088> gui, quite strange. some sort of exotic hardware mobo?
<Napper> Hi everybody - may I pose a question regarding upgrading frm Xfree to xorg?
<gui> atlhon xp
<gnumber9> sav, //server/share /mnt/smb_share	/smbfs	rw.nosuto	0	0
<gnumber9> sav oops
<gnumber9> sav, //server/share /mnt/smb_share smbfs	rw.nosuto	0	0
<gui> right now i am using the live cd to be here.,,
<Dark_Kyo_> it'es good?
<saif> wish me like guys, restarting to hoary
<blah09> gl
<Sav> gnumber9, done.
<gui> it says F1 for help, ENTER to boot
<BiteMeBill> gui: did you just go with the default keyboard on install or pick a different one?
<Sav> gnumber9, then its supposed to work?
<gui> but i just can t do anything
<gui> i didn4t evnt gte to that point
<cardador> Dark_Kyo_: try it out, but i guess it doesnt burn dvds
<gnumber9> sav, type mount as root and cd to /mnt/smb_share
<pikashu> someone for helping me in my wlan adventure ?
<gui> i just arrive at the very first step
<pikashu> someone for helping me in my wlan adventure ?
<zerotime> hi, how to install java
<Sav> gnumber9, nothing there =)
<zerotime> where is the java repository or how can I install it
<Sav> gnumber9, its user/pass protected as well
<gnumber9> sav, did you run mount
<Sav> yep
<gnumber9> sav, try mount -a
<BiteMeBill> zerotime: Did you read this page? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<Dark_Kyo_> i want a packages do burn dvds
<guest_> after a new install ... apt-get update & apt-get upgrade what next? (apt-get dist-upgrade?)
<Sav> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Sav> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //warehouse-1,
<Sav>        or too many mounted file systems
<gui> someone once told me this happen when you touch your keyboard during the boot
<gnumber9> sav, cool we're getting there
<BiteMeBill> gui: just try finishing the install.
<Sav> =)
<gui> the install don4t event start
<gui> i am talking about the very first boot
<gnumber9> sav, you'll need to make sure that in fstab we have rw.noauto and do a return after the last line in the file
<randabis> guest_, what are you trying to do?
<BiteMeBill> gui: are you on the same machine but with a livecd?
<gui> yes i am
<guest_> randabis: update the system
<Dark_Kyo_> but i have another question it's not recommend to upgrade my ubuntu by apt-get dist-upgrade if i use a packages backported?
<Sav> gnumber9, its done
<gnumber9> sav, try mount -a
<BiteMeBill> gui: what is the error that comes up when you try to intall?
<gui> so it found my keyboard with the livecd
<randabis> Dark_Kyo_, no, because the maintainer of warty backports does not version his packages correctly
<Sav> gnumber9, now only the wrong type/bad superblock or to many mountes fs error is there
<gui> no error just a messge
<randabis> guest_, upgrade is all you need to do...unless you're trying to upgrade to hoary
<gui> F1 for helpm ENTER for BOOT
<gnumber9> sav, hold on
<gui> but the keyboard don t do anything
<Dark_Kyo_> ok i'm still apt-get update and apt-get upgrade only
<BiteMeBill> gui: that is strange cause that is normal bios fail message.
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> tyhy
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> hgf
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> jh
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> j
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> hj
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> h
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> hg
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> gh
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> hg
<randabis> cut it out
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> h
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> ghgh
<zhukov> hey
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> gh
<BiteMeBill> snifdogg quit being a dick
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> gh
<zhukov> STOP!
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> if u all cazn help then i can stop pls?
<gui> you think my bios fail at load?
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> can
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> http://db.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/file/onimusha_3_a.txt
<BiteMeBill> Matt At the moment no one knows about games.
<randabis> you're an idiot
<randabis> THIS IS NOT A GAME HELP CHANNEL
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> ??
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> ??
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> ??
<randabis> how many times must we tell you
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> ???
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> bv
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> nb
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> v
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> nbv
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> bgn
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> bn\
<Dark_Kyo_> i want to kow about the kernel optimizations for my AMD Athlon XP i view a kernel for this K7 but i have heard a certains packages is only available for i386 architecture
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> bvb
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb>  nb
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> ] \bn
<guest_> randabis: ie, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ...right?
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> vb
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> bn
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> nb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> bv
<bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb> vg
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*fishingin@*.tampabay.rr.com]  by jdub
* bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb was kicked off #ubuntu by jdub (jdub)
<meister> ...
<randabis> thanks jdub
<zhukov> Allelluia.
<invictus> when booting the array-4 release of hoary I get "fail" on raid...what is that about?
<zhukov> .
<BiteMeBill> Thank you jdub
<jdub> sorry folks, doesn't happen often
<HrdwrBoB> Dark_Kyo_: k7 is the right kerel
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdub]  by jdub
<HrdwrBoB> krenel
<pikashu> :('''' wlan can't reach AP
<pikashu> :('''' wlan can't reach AP
<HrdwrBoB> .. kernel.. my keyboard has a nut at the wheel
<Dark_Kyo_> lol
<pikashu> please help
<gui> i already have another partition with windows working on it
<randabis> invictus, that's normal unless you have raid
<HrdwrBoB> pikashu: if you are out of range of your access point, we can't really help you
<randabis> guest_, yes
<gui> so i don t believe the bios fails somewhere
<Dark_Kyo_> but if i update after next time of use this synaptic doesn't update my kernel to i386 version?
<pikashu> HrdwrBoB grrrrrr
<pikashu> HrdwrBoB and if not ?
<BiteMeBill> gui: I don't think so either but that is a default message from the bios...  It is strange.
<peacemaker885> hello, is it possible to use gnomebaker in warty?
<invictus> randabis: well, I dont like fail's...
<gnumber9> sav, i believe the error is a syntax error. make sure that there are no spaces in rw,noauto
<gui> okay thx
<gui> i will try again
<gnumber9> sav, and rw and noauto has a comma not a period
<gui> see you later maybe
<gui> thx
<BiteMeBill> gui: just for giggles you might want to grab another keyboard to see
<gui> mmm yes
<gui> m good idea
<BiteMeBill> gui: but that is a strange one.
<HrdwrBoB> pikashu: so what is the problem
<pikashu> :D
<guest_> to install patented mpeg-3 support do I simply uncomment 'universe' and go for any software with mp3 support?
<gui> okay i will try these option
<pikashu> Ok ... i installed my Wlan PCI card with ndiswrapper
<invictus> randabis: I believe most people running ubuntu doesnt have raid...is the majority of users suppose to get a fail message when booting then?
<gui> thx
<pikashu> (BDM4301)
<Sav> gnumber9, iv switched to a , rw,noauto and mount -a, no errors but still no files in /mnt/smb_share
<pikashu> BCM
<pikashu> bref
<BiteMeBill> gui: good luck
<Gallienus> Anyone know when the next version of ubuntu is due out?
<pikashu> ndiswrapper + utils ok
<pikashu> modprobe ok
<gnumber9> sav, i'm doing this with you and I have the same. let me try something
<pikashu> iwconfig see wlan0 configured
<BiteMeBill> Gallienus: Think it's april or something like that.
<pikashu> iwlist wlan0 scanning = nothing
#ubuntu 2005-02-19
<pikashu> HrdwrBoB : do u know what i can do ?
<HrdwrBoB> pikashu: that may not work
<blah09> ok i just tested suspend to ram and disk and it works, so my question is, how do i edit the wiki? =)
<HrdwrBoB> pikashu: or you may be out of range
<Sav> gnumber9, the drive im mounting is user/pass protected. is there options for that in the fstab?
<HrdwrBoB> pikashu: try setting the essid manually
<pikashu> HrdwrBoB: mean N
<pikashu> ?
<pikashu> HrdwrBoB: i tried, but doesn't change
<pikashu> ESSID:off/any
<blah09> oh nvm theres an edit link lol
<shock> ok - who got suspend working?
<shock> what di i need to do?
<jdub> pikashu: is this with ndiswrapper?
<shock> (trying on an ibm thinkpad a20p)
<jdub> shock: see the HoaryPM page on the wiki
<pikashu> jdub: yes
<shock> allright :)
<jdub> pikashu: i had a similar issue when i tried ndiswrapper for the first time last night
<jdub> pikashu: worth filing a bug, i'd say
<aToaster> Where can I find a download for the Hoary live cd?
<pikashu> jdub: and ?
<gnumber9> sav, we should be prompted
<pikashu> jdub:what can i do ?
<pikashu> I use Linux ubuntu 2.6.8.1.3
<jdub> pikashu: well, delve more, file a bug, add your comments, if there is aproblem, hope it gets fixed :)
<shock> hm
<shock> nothing new there
<shock> I was thinking along the line of "building an apm kernel"
<shock> or something
<shock> cause suspend worked fine on debian
<pikashu> jdud:issues for ndiswrapper 1.0rc2
<pikashu> :(
<pikashu> HrdwrBoB:nope, i've a laptop near to desktop
<pikashu> oups
<gnumber9> sav, i'm having the same issue as you. however I use to do this to play my mp3's, but obviously I'm missing something
<gnumber9> sav, check this out http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Filesystems/Mounting_smbfs_Shares_Permanently.html
<Sav> ok
<gnumber9> sav, also the host name will have to be either the ip address or an alias you add to /etc/hosts
<Sav> gnumber9, i used the ip
<Dark_Kyo> i have a sound satured when i used xmms O_
<gnumber9> sav, i just got it to work
<Sav> ohhh
<shock> while that kernel is compiling: anyone got a good link to a wallpaper site?
<blah09> deviantart has a lot
<Sav> gnumber9, how ow how how =)
<shock> deviantart?
<shock> hmkay
<gnumber9> sav, in /etc/fstab replace 'rw,noauto' with defaults
<shock> i heard that name befor
<BiteMeBill> shock: http://www.linuxforum.com/linux_wallpaper.php
<Sav> gnumber9, can u give me the exact line your using?
<DonL> http://www.sensitivelight.com/
<gnumber9> sav, then run 'mount -a' and you will be promted for a password
<shock> thx all
<DonL> I like these photos for wallpaper
<blah09> shock theres a wiki page for suspend
<gnumber9> sav, my line is this //192.168.1.11/bigdrive		/mnt/bigdrive		smbfs	defualts	0 0
<blah09> oh nvm
<blah09> gnumber are you connected to the network via wifi or wired lan?
<Dark_Kyo> anyone know how to have a different wallpaper on all virtual desktop?
<gnumber9> blah, why?
<blah09> i tried to fstab my smb shares too, but they won't mount over wireless
<blah09> i think that the wireless network gets started up too late in the boot process
<gnumber9> blah, server is wired to router and laptop is wlan
<blah09> and the shares mount on boot?
<gnumber9> blah, haven't tried yet, but it used to be I was prompted for a pw, haven't tried mounting smb in fstab in a while
<abiertos> hello Im Ernesto I need some help with telnet and ping tools
<abiertos> I want to learn about 80 port
<blah09> oh its a linux server?
<blah09> i use //192.168.0.19/Music     /media/music  smbfs   credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=333,fmask=333   0       0
<gnumber9> blah, always
<blah09> doesnt smbfs mean samba is involved somehow?
<abiertos> Im looking for a good php manual
<gnumber9> blah, yes smbfs is for samba file system
<blah09> hm
<abiertos> Can you give me a little help with thtat
<abiertos> that
<gnumber9> blah, oops smb file syste,m
<blah09> can i modify the order in which the system does things at boot?
<gnumber9> blah, i think smb is an ibm creation
<abiertos> There's a project in this place for to work with php
<gnumber9> blah09, not sure
<iapx8088> abiertos, what?
<abiertos> I want to learn program in php and I need good manuals
<gnumber9> sav, any luck
<blah09> doh i was using the wrong mount points, thats embarrassing
<blah09> brb reboot
<Sav> gnumber9, nope, getting wrong fs type, bad opton, bad superblock again.
<Sav> gnumber9, //10.10.0.2/ftp1        /mnt/smb_share  smbfs   defualts        0       0
<ardiem> ive installed ubuntu amd64
<ardiem> i want to know if apt-get is configured
<sabine> How in the WORLD can I mount /boot/initrd.img so that it isn't read-only???
<Phoenix_vanity> has anybody a working sample/site where html checkboxes with css color/background-color is shown? dunno if I'm making a mistake of firefox/mozilla is not supporting it...
<guest_> to install source for cups what I issue?
<gnumber9> sav, try defaults instead of defualts
<gnumber9> sav, i can't spell
<Sav> gnumber9, hmm
<gnumber9> sav, can u see my pm
<Sav> yep
<DonL> Can you update from Warty to Hoary via apt-get, and if so, is it a good idea or should you wait for it to be more stable?
<blah09> hm has anyone gotten acrobat to work?
<blah09> you can, i have not had any problems with it
<blah09> but its up to you =)
<DonL> blah09, where do you go for the files?
<blah09> just change all your repositories to hoary instead of warty
<blah09> and remove the backports repository
<blah09> then just do apt-get dist-upgrade
<blah09> and hope for the best
<DonL> Ah. Okay. Thanks
<DonL> Maybe another day I'll feel daring. LOL
<aToaster> where can I find a download for the live cd of Hoary?
<DonL> blah09, I like xpdf and so I don't bother with Acrobat
<blah09> atoaster: look at the topic
<blah09> don does it integrate with firefox?
<shock> <DonL> blah09, I like xpdf and so I don't bother with Acrobat <-- dsno
<shock> xpdf is way good
<blah09> dsno?
<DonL> Yes, quite well
<toon> Hi, i am newly in Ubuntu (my first linux)
<shock> its been a while since i looked at gnome-pdf
<toon> i have a problem with playing mp3 files
<shock> has it developed at all?
<toon> it says i dont have the codec
<toon> for mp3
<toon> how can i fix it?
<blah09> which program?
<toon> euhm... both
<toon> sec
<toon> i check the name
<blah09> xmms: sudo apt-get install mpeg123
<toon> ah i do that
<blah09> rhythmbox: sudo apt-get gstreamer0.8-mad
<toon> in the terminal right?
<blah09> yep
<toon> k, i'll manage
<toon> thx for the help!
<blah09> np
<blah09> so...
<blah09> how do i make xpdf work with firefox?
<MobyTurbo> blah09, xpdf doesn't have a plugin, but it can be made to automatically open downloading pdf files
<DonL> blah09, I don't remember doing anything
<blah09> oh
<toon> it says 'package mepg123 not found'
<`shane> I got mp3's working with this link:
<`shane> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387/talkback/1104544141/view?searchterm=mp3%20support
<`shane> I use xmms
<guest_> blah09: are the mp3 codecs different between mpeg123 and gstreamer?
<blah09> i dont know which mpeg123 uses, but gstreamer uses the mad library
<blah09> oh sorry toon, i meant mpg123
<cowbud> what is the magic package of doom that just updates when a latest and greatest kernel package is available (including source) or does such a thing exist?
<toon> blah, it says it found it, but it's 2 old, and that there some other better package.. (cant say it in english, my ubuntu is in dutch)
<bubbanga> how do you force an uninstall of a broken package? for some reason when i hit fix broken and apply it gives me an erro
<toon> i go read some forums
<blah09> cowbud linux-image-2.6.10-3
<BiteMeBill> any idea why freenode does port scanning?
<cowbud> blah09: right but when I do an upgrade I want it to update.. had -2 installed and now all of a sudden -3 is available..
<iapx8088> BiteMeBill, to avoid people using wingates and proxies
<BiteMeBill> iapx8088: hope they don't mind getting blocked.  LOL  # pages of it.
<Xappe> have a little jam problem
<blah09> oh like an autoupdater?
<blah09> no idea..
<blah09> why would you want that
<bubbanga> quick question how do you force an uinstall of a deb package isn't it dpkg -r filename.deb?
<stuNNed> is arts a bit fuxored in hoaryolios?
<blah09> no idea i set everything to use esd
<Xappe> or a friend has a little jam problem. i you compile an app with "jam" and install it with "jam install" then you would be able to uninstall it with "jam uninstall" right?
<cowbud> blah09: why would I want to constantly keep tabs on what the latest ubuntu kernel is?
<blah09> i mean its not like the difference is gonna be that great
<DonL> I just check every four or five days
<DonL> Synaptic makes it so easy
<MobyTurbo> cowbud, you can use something like linux-686. This is a meta package that automatically pulls in the latest kernel.
<toon> Hey just another thing, how can i acces my other NTFS partitions ?
<toon> not possible?
<cowbud> MobyTurbo: hrmm does it do source also?
<srbaker> i have two sound cards.  how do i tell ubuntu which one to use?
<MobyTurbo> You guys don't know about the new kludge...
<MobyTurbo> cowbud, no, it doesn't do source.
<blah09> kludge?
<bubbanga> is there no way to force a page to not be broken :(
* MobyTurbo is glad it doesn't because he's dial-up
<bubbanga> linux is giving me total hell tonight
<toon> Does anyone have an idea how i can acces my NTFS partitions?
<blah09> mount them
<toon> how do i know their names?
<toon> its on hd1
<guest_> blah09: uname -a gives "2.6.8.1-3-386"... different to the linux image image version you just gave... can you explain?
<blah09> thats the one you have installed
<MobyTurbo> blah09, yes, kernel updating needing a meta package is a kludge.
<bubbanga> make a mount point like mkdir /media/ntfsdrive
<bubbanga> then chmod 777 it
<blah09> toon: primary partition?
<Xappe> noone for the jam question?
<blackwings> I just got finished installing ARRAY-4 on my laptop which has a wired and a wireless NIC, should the install not have at least configured both in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<toon> no ligical
<toon> logical
<blah09> should be hda5 then
<toon> ah ok
<blah09> if you have just 1
<aToaster> toon: ubuntuguide.org
<bubbanga> then mount -t ntfs /dev/(drivename) /media/ntfsdrive -o,ro dmask=777,fmask=777
<toon> i have 5 ntfs partitions,
<bubbanga> thts how i do it
<toon> 2 fat partitions i think
<toon> and a ext2 & ext3
<blah09> i just have this in my /etc/fstab
<nitrox_> How many people just downloaded MySQL for ubuntu or they installed via Synaptic
<blah09> /dev/hda5       /mnt/docs       ntfs    defaults,ro,umask=022   0       0
<wdh> hi ppls.. when i try to unmount my automatically mounted usbstick (umount /media/usbdisk), the system completely freezes.. anyone has any idea why that is?
<toon> i go check it out
<toon> thx
<wdh> or how to change it?
<nitrox_>  I want to install MySQL but i wanted to know the best route
<nitrox_> Synaptic or Downloading and Compiling the source
<BiteMeBill> nitrox_: just follows the ubuntuguide
<wdh> nitrox_, depends completely on what you want.. apt is a good start at least.. you could always compile from source if you want additional features not compiled in by default
<jdub> nitrox_: always use packages
<nitrox_> Thanx again Jdub, you been very helpful today
<DonL> I'm off for now. See ya later
<wdh> hmmz.. there seems to be additional problems with the usbdisk.. i cannot remove all files because it says its mounted read only.. while most of the files are removed..
<blackwings> anyone else install the latest on a wireless laptop?
<snoopy> I cant get my cd burner to work, ubuntu detects it the device maneger
<gsuveg> blackwings: what is 'latest' hoary ?
<snoopy> and it worked under my old distro without any extra config
<TheMuso> snoopy: What are you using to try and burn?
<blah09> blackwings?
<blah09> latest ubuntu?
<blackwings> the ARRAY-4 cd
<blah09> oh
<hitu> snoopy: check out the FAQs
<blah09> no i just apt-get upgraded to hoary
<blah09> on dell inspiron 500m
<blah09> suspend to ram/disk now work =)
<snoopy> I'm trying to burn an iso file but it wont work for anything
<Scognito> hi all
<blackwings> gsuveg, array-4
<Scognito> where i can get gtk-sharp ?
<LesleyB> hello :) has anyone else had any problems with warty and gdm not starting ?
<toon> Ok, it worked, i mounted a Primary NTFS partition. Now, how do i mount the NTFS partitions on my second hd. i need to find the name. is it hdb1 ? well i think i just go check /dev/
<LesleyB> sometimes I can log in but it fails to bring up the desktop ; just get the background image
<Kirsch> toon: u can use fdisk
<TheMuso> snoopy: But what are you using to burn the iso?
<hitu> snoopy: on console or on gui ?
<Kirsch> toon: as long as u know if its hda, hdb, etc.
<toon> Kirsch: I can use fdisk, just in linux?
<toon> isnt that a Dos-app?
<Kirsch> toon: yea, fdisk is not just windows
<snoopy> I've tried just about every gui app I could find
<TheMuso> snoopy: What is the error you get?
<srbaker> are there cocoa bindings for ruby?
<srbaker> whoops, wrong window
<ArdieM> hi, im running ubuntu 4.1 x64 .. i want apt-get to work
<snoopy> it cant find the drive
<MobyTurbo> srbaker, Ruby has GNUstep bindings. (wrong window, sorry. :-) )
<TheMuso> snoopy: Have you tried mounting a normal CD in it?
<ArdieM> i think that apt-get isnt preconfigured @ the amd64 version... could someone help me please ?
<snoopy> I can mount cds
<TheMuso> Have you tried using the built-in CD burner in nautilus?
<GNULinuxGeek> Hello all
<shock> hoi
<blah09> hi
<Kirsch> hi
<guest_> where does apt-get sources cupsys extract the sources?
<snoopy> nautilus doesn't find it either
<GNULinuxGeek> Can anyone steer me to a way to install KDE ?
<wk1989> hi
<TheMuso> snoopy: it is an IDE burner right?
<Riddell> GNULinuxGeek: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<wk1989> i just installed WINE
<snoopy> ide
<TheMuso> guest_:  apt-get source packagename will place the source in the directory you are currently in.
<wk1989> and I installed a windows program to c://programs
<wk1989> now I can't find the program
<wk1989> can somebody help me find the windows program I just installed?
<Scognito> can someone please tell me if gtk-sharp is avaiable in ubuntu?
<Xappe> check in .wine/c_drive
<jdub> Scognito: it is
<Xappe> or similar
<TheMuso> snoopy: Are you using the user account that you created when installing?
<snoopy> yes
<iocaste> exit
<Xappe> maybe it's .wine/drive_c
<Dark_Kyo> an equivalent of dvdshrink exist on ubuntu for copy dvd backup?
<TheMuso> snoopy: It may be worth trying from the command-line.
<wk1989> Xappe: THX!!!!!1
<wk1989> I found it!
<ArdieM> why is evrybody ignoring me
<chillywilly> I love Ubuntu
<shock> ?
<shock> ardie?
<snoopy> but that still doesn't help my wire ;)
<shock> whats the matter about apt?
<Xappe> chillywilly, yes we know ;)
<ArdieM> it doesnt work
<guest_> TheMuso: what directory (to extract sources) is best practice?
<ArdieM> i think there are no repos in my conf
<TheMuso> snoopy: Are you running warty?
<toon> Ubuntu linux is not so hard as it seems! :)
<|Jamie|> Hi guys. I'm having trouble getting my ubuntu box on the net. I think its a DNS problem, but cant sus it out, could anyone help?
<snoopy> yes
<Scognito> jdub, can please tell me apt-cache policy ?
<TheMuso> guest_: What I tend to do is create a source directory in my home directory, run apt-get source packagename. That command will download and extract the source.
<Scognito> jdub  i'm missing something
<BiteMeBill> |Jamie|: is ifconfig showing an ipaddress?
<TheMuso> snoopy: Have you checked the permissions on the CD device?
<snoopy> yes
<Grendal> *yawn*....
<Grendal> Evenin'
<snoopy> first thought
<ArdieM> where is the apt-get conf file (repos) and where can i get amd64 repos AND can i use x32 repos too ??
<TheMuso> snoopy: Has it been working previously in Ubuntu?
<|Jamie|> BiteMeBill: not entirely sure. I'll check in a second. I can ping google.co.uk, but I cant visit it using a browser.. does that point anything out?
<BiteMeBill> |Jamie|: If your able to ping then your able to get out on the net.
<snoopy> no
<TheMuso> snoopy: Is this a fresh install?
<wk1989> yo Xapper!, I've got  another problem
<guest_> has a singlecd install got the tools needed to compile software (a printer driver)?
<wk1989> how do I change the font of the application?
<GNULinuxGeek> Thanks Riddell, I'm off!!
<wk1989> because it's incredibly small!
<Scognito> jdub, you there?
<snoopy> I've been using it for a month or so
<TheMuso> guest_: It should yes.
<wk1989> So I want to change the font of it
<TheMuso> snoopy: You aren't trying to use ide-scsi emulation are you?
<snoopy> no
<snoopy> never needed it
<TheMuso> snoopy: I know, just checking.
<toon> hey, whats the best location to put a game?
<toon> is /media/ good?
<TheMuso> snoopy: Have you checked any logs for error messages such as /var/log/messages?
<blah09> i use /opt
<snoopy> nope
<blah09> dont know if thats "good" ;)
<toon> doesnt matter i suppose
<toon> i think i just mkdir /games/
<TheMuso> snoopy: Might be worth having a look, especially when you boot NGOME and try and use the nautilus CD burner.
<blah09> hehe
<TheMuso> snoopy: As I don't really know what is going on.
<snoopy> ok
<toon> hey, the copy command is just copy or xcopy?
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> cp
<toon> ah lol
<toon> k
<toon> :)
<guest_> I saw this answer to earlier question...32
<snoopy> theMuso: didn't see anything yet but thanks for the suggestion
<guest_> I saw this answer to earlier question..."apt-get install acroread-plugin" for pdf plugin forfirefox ...courtesy of "ubuntuguide.org"
<toon> Damn, my "dos" knowledge has some use after all... u need it to copy just a stupid file :)
<toon> ubuntu wont let me copy files
<hybrid> i have a question. i mounted my ngage as a harddrive now can i put a file system on there
<BiteMeBill> toon use the sudo
<toon> i always have to do it through terminal & sudo
<toon> i just want to click & drag, using sudo is annoying, i have 500 files or so 2 copy
<toon> that's typing 500 different command lines
<BiteMeBill> toon: if you want to do it in nautilus just sudo nautilus
<toon> nautilus?
<toon> thats the name of my desktop?
<toon> i use gnome?
<blah09> hm
<BiteMeBill> toon: and it will open nautilus with the proper permissions
<blah09> how do i eject a cd? =/
<toon> ah kk, i'll try it
<Ribs> toon: nautilus is the name of the file manager Gnome uses
<Ribs> blah09: move it to trash
<blah09> ahh thanks
<BiteMeBill> LMAO
<blah09> a la apple
<blah09> i know =(
<BiteMeBill> I still can't get used to that method.
<blah09> alt-f2 then typing eject seems to work too
<WW> Is there an icon for the CD on the desktop?
<Ribs> should be
<Ribs> if there is a disc in the drive
<blah09> hm
<blah09> i dont have the icon anymore
<WW> You could right-click on the icon, select eject.
<lupus_> is there a function in gnome-control-center to change the background
<blah09> of the desktop?
<blah09> just right click on the desktop and select change background
<BiteMeBill> blah09: thats too much like windoz..  Don't want billy to get mad about that.
<abiertos> where is Ubuntu from?
<blah09> heh
<blah09> whats a good app to rip an audio cd to ogg?
<blah09> rhythmbox?
<blah09> sound juicer?
<WW> blah09: sound juicer works for me.
<Coily> is there one accepted method to speed up dns resolve?
<jdub> abiertos: everywhere :)
<blah09> hm you cant select quality =/
<Coily> lookup/whatever
<Coily> i dont believe no one knows the answer
<BiteMeBill> Coily: do you know how many factors there are in that question?
<Coily> im talking ubuntu only
<Coily> not isp
<Coily> not firefox
<BiteMeBill> Coily: Internal or external DNS?
<Coily> ex
<blah09> is it just me or are the ubuntuforums kinda slow
<BiteMeBill> Coily: thats the big one...  There are plenty of factors in that and mainly deal with your ISP
<BiteMeBill> Coily: Or are you talking about Firefox's issue?
<Coily> uh i thought you were referring to remote/local; yah i meant internal
<toon> hey; how is the ATI support for linux btw?
<toon> is it as good as nvidia?
<blah09> dont think so
<BiteMeBill> Coily: Well for that I'm not sure since I'm still just trying to get used to this.
<guest_> can mp3's be converted to ogg's?
<Coily> well ive seen stuff on the boards about 1.0 fixing such problems... but it's suggested i dont update
<Ribs> guest_: They can be re-coded yes. But you'd loose some quality
<guest_> Ribs:how?
<Ribs> dunno
<BiteMeBill> Coily: Now your talking about external again and not internal.
<Ribs> you'd probabily have to save them out to a intermediate file first, then encode them into ogg
<Coily> gah
<toon> hey, whats the standard download location of Firefox?
<Ribs> but I don't know of the programs to do this
<toon> like /home/ orso?
<Coily> let's just kernel/not the kernel
<BiteMeBill> Coily: internal is inside your network or lan. (Workstation names and server names) External is the internet and websites.
<toon> ah nvm i think i found it
<Coily> what does firefox have to do with either
<toon> well firefox doesnt ask where to put the file
<toon> it just starts downloading
<BiteMeBill> Coily: Firefox can browse the web and can boroswer the network pending on set up.
<Coily> toon edit>pref>download
<toon> kk thc
<BiteMeBill> toon: set it in preferences
<Coily> check all your options before asking
<toon> euhm, how can i run a .run file? i read something bout    su ./filename.run    = correct?
<zhukov> Hello.
<Dark_Kyo> anyone perform a dvd backup under ubuntu?
<zhukov> Can anyone please tell me how to add launchers to the gnome menu??
<Anubis> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<sabine> Hey, how do you use the memory registers in GNOME calculator? It always tells me 30000 wasn't a reasonable value to save??
<blah09> grip works pretty nice for audio CDs
<toon> how can i execute a .run file?
<blah09> zhukov are you running warty?
<Coily> zhukov search for an answer
<zhukov> hoary
<zhukov> i did
<toon> ./file.run doesnt work like a website "told" me
<Xappe> try sh file.run
<toon> kk
<BiteMeBill> zhukov: right clicking the  menus will tell you alot.  It's also called adding a launcher
<Dark_Kyo> i can't make a dvd backup under ubuntu :-(
<zhukov> no...what i want to do is add a launcher to the gnome menu
<zhukov> not the panel
<blah09> bye.
<Coily> grr zhukov nautilus applications:///System
<zhukov> Coily, already tried -> "applications:///System" is not a valid location.
<Coily> pffft
<Coily> are you sure you searched google?
<Xappe> zhukov, Hoary?
<zhukov> 'l do it again...
<Skif> zhukov: check the mailing lists... ISTR reading that you can't get there from here
<zhukov> yup
* Skif can't recall if this was -user or -devel
<Xappe> applications:/// does not work in hoary
<Xappe> the only way for now is to edit .desktop files manually
<zhukov> oh thanks
<Coily> LAFFO
<Coily> good god
<Coily> nautilus applications:///System
<Coily> that is the command
<zhukov> wont worl
<zhukov> *work
<Coily> what happens
<zhukov> "applications:///System" is not a valid location.
<Xappe> ...
<Pugio> hey all, I have  a quick question - I have a friend's comp who I wan tto put ubuntu on
<Pugio> only, Im'm pretty sure Hoary is stable enough for him to use (even though he's a complete newb)
<Pugio> I currently have a couple of Warty disks
<Xappe> applications:/// has not worked since I started using Hoary in the beginning of december at least
<Pugio> so... should I just install that and upgrade to Hoary from there
<Pugio> o
<Pugio> so maybe I should just stick with Warty
<Xappe> it's because of the new menu system
<Pugio> Ok - what would people recommend for a first-time linux (and all around computer newb) ?
<Xappe> warty
<Pugio> oook then
<Pugio> warty it is
<Pugio> say, isn't hoary nearing release? I seem to remember warty coming out in October - that would put the new one in March right?
<Coily> if you plan on setting up everything, it doesnt matter
<Coily> ubuntu should prevent him from hurting himself
<Pugio> so you're saying it doesn't matter if I put Hoary on?
<Pugio> cause I want to make SURE it won't mess up on him or anything
<Coily> he'll get more support with warty
<Pugio> well, he won't get any support
<Pugio> it'll all be through me
<Pugio> he doesn't even know enough to get support
<Pugio> when I say newb, I mean he didn't even know that Windows was his (former) OS
<Xappe> hoary is still development and things'll still break now and then
<Pugio> or, specifically, what an OS was
<Pugio> well then, Warty it is
<Pugio> I'll go install that now
<Pugio> thanks for the input
<Coily> aww, just lost a beta tester
<Pugio> :)
<Pugio> I'll test it myslf
<Pugio> I have the PPC LiveCD that just came out - works great! (great hw detection on my wireless cards)
<Xappe> i don't think a person not knowing his windows version can be trusted as a beta tester ;)
<Pugio> I would have to agree on that :)
<Pugio> Warty it is
<Pugio> ok, adiyos - i'm gonna go install it on his machine now
<Pugio> thanks
<Coily> glhfgg nextmap
<zhukov> thats tricky...
<zhukov> wouldnt he notice the full screen logo saying windows XXX
<Skif> zhukov: that assumes he ever paid any attention to it.  Most likely, it's *push power button* *go off and do other things for a while* *come back and it's booted*
<HrdwrBoB> Skif: people turn off computers now :/
<Skif> HrdwrBob: I've noticed less-technical people tend to turn off computers more than techie types, who just use swsusp2 :)
<Coily> ive kept my moniter on as well... not fun
<HrdwrBoB> I don't even bother with that
<Coily> it got passed over from tv always on
<Coily> problem: burn
<zhukov> i only turn the laptop off...the server tendsto be on 24/7 except when my sister is left alone. When I come back, 99,99% of times, the server is off... :P
<Xappe> my comp sounds like a tractor, so I have to turn it off to be able to sleep
<zhukov> Xappe, i was having the same prob. So i unplugged fans and fans...
<zhukov> and changed room
<zhukov> :D But that was just because i crashed the bed.
<Xappe> i don't have the option to change room
<hazmat> how does one install ubuntu from a live cd (hoary-array4)
<zhukov> :) unplug fans. So far i've only damaged a graph card
<zhukov> Its all matrix.like...
<Xappe> can't afford any damage
<zhukov> Xappe, it wasnt intentional :D Atempting a 0 dB server...
<Xappe> well, that's almost intentional
<Xappe> ;)
<Xappe> and I need my gfx to play games
<zhukov> Its possible with a 8 mb card (fanless) not with a 32 with a 60mm fan...So insted of changing cards (too much work) i unpluged the fan :P  <-- Idiot.
<zhukov> Next day: iwconfig ... WTF?
<Xappe> don't think my radeon 9600 pro 128 would like the fan unplugged
<Xappe> nor my athlonXP
<Xappe> then I just have the power supply left to unplug
<zhukov> make a fanless one :) I was a OC maniac, but in univ i must sleep in the same room as the machine. Then i realised all the fuss abou silence...
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<HrdwrBoB> silence = good
<zhukov> yup
<zhukov> i dont mind loosing 500 MhZ to silence
<HrdwrBoB> get a current generation nvidia card and an athlon64
<HrdwrBoB> both of which change speeds of chips and fans
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB: haha wish i had athlon64, have nvidia 6800ultra here and i'm capped by a p4 2.4ghz :|
<Pugio> mac mini
<Pugio> extremely quiet
<zhukov> P2 350-8mb card + athXP2K6-128mb card + Pmobile 1.4 - 64 mb shared card
<Pugio> and that is....?
<Pugio> you're systems?
<zhukov> oh and a 48K spectrum...and two 386 Schneiders :D
<zhukov> yup
<Pugio> hmmm
<Pugio> I have some Mac Addicts in my house so... 1x dual 2ghz G5, 1x dual 1ghz G4, 1x dual 867 mhz G4, 2x 450 mhz G4, 1x 500 mhz G3, 1x 1.5ghz G4 (powerbook)
<Pugio> plus a bunch of 233 G3's in the attic
<sri> any idea when the mouse cursors for ubuntu will be fixed?
* sri still has a wierd box when he drags windows
<zhukov> Pugio, wanna sell the 233s?
<zhukov> :D
<warty> Does anybody here run on linux?
<zhukov> !
<Skif> warty: I tried it once, but I kept having to buy new shoes
<Linksman> warty: What are you trying to find out?
<warty> lol...  No, seriously.
<guest_> "/etc/init.d/cupsys start" spews out 'cupsys: Child exited with status 99!" whats this?
<sri> Skif: yeah, same here.
<warty> Um, for starters, how do I create an admin account for myself... I'm used to windows and I'm trying to switch over.
<sri> you can get admin privs if you do sudo <something>
<sri> you type in your user password
<sri> and thast it
<warty> Where?
<sri> on the command line
<warty> I'm running on a live disk.  '
<sri> ah
<sri> ack
<sri> i Don't htink it matters.
<Pugio> warty
<warty> On the command line?  But I don't have a password setup yet, I don't have an account
<Pugio> you never have an actual admin account
<sri> warty: well first off, what do you want to do?
<Linksman> warty: you can type sudo -s and then you'll only have to enter your password once.
<Linksman> On the live CD, your password is, I think, guest
<Linksman> Is that right, everybody?
<Pugio> if you're new, let me explain the workings behind this
<sri> warty: to get the command line it's right click "Terminal" I think.
<Slant> If a package bug is found in Ubuntu, and it also exists "upstream" in Debian, where should the bug be reported?
<sri> okay, I gotta run home.. :) goodluck warty :)
<warty> Okay, I'm all ears..
<Pugio> In every linux system there is an account called "root"
<Pugio> taht root account IS the system - it is all powerful
<Pugio> it can do anything
<Pugio> which means it's very dangerous
<Pugio> to use, as you may destroy your system
<DAC1138> when i hoary supposed to be released officially?
<Pugio> however, certain operations are required to be run "as root"
<Pugio> what this means is that they need to have system privileges
<steve_> I had problems with hoary
<Pugio> when this occurs, you type in the password that you've set for root
<steve_> I am not sure it is ready
<Pugio> on a livecd, the password is either blank or undefined
<shock> running hoary happily here
<Pugio> if it's undefined, then you need to set it
<DAC1138> shock i ran the live version, when is the official version going to be ready?
<Pugio> the easiest way to do this is to type in "passwd root" on the terminal command line
<warty> I see.  and I do that by typing that in on the command line.
<Xappe> only problem with hoary right now is mouse cursor and gtk-engines i think
<Pugio> you can get to the terminal through the application menu (top left) - it should be in the bottom category (Called System or Utilities)
<Pugio> right
<shock> hoary is supposed to be released in like april?
<Pugio> that sets the root password
<shock> something like that
<warty> It says, "You may not view or modify password information for root.
<Pugio> the "sudo" command stands for "super user do" (super user being root)
<Pugio> ok then type "sudo passwd root"
<Pugio> sudo is used to temporarily assume root powers for the duration of a single command
<DAC1138> shock yeah, im reading april too, april 6th
<Pugio> that way you can execute a command "as root" without staying on the root level - this reduces the chance that you'll blow your system up with a misplaced command
<warty> Okay, I set the password.
<Pugio> well then
<DAC1138> think ill install hoary anyway.
<DAC1138> how did they choose the name hoary?
<Pugio> ok, one final point about "admin" accounts
<DAC1138> for such an innocent wholesome distro, why hoary?
<Pugio> "why warty?"
<mike998> I got a problem geting my wireless card up and running - can anyone help me
<Pugio> warty: only certain accounts have the power to run the "sodo" command
<DAC1138> warty isnt as obscene as hoary
<Pugio> erm "sudo"
<Xappe> warty the warthog and hoary the hedgehog
<Pugio> any account that is able to run "sudo" is an admin
<warty> I understood.
<Pugio> more or less
<Pugio> well, that should do it then
<mike998> ndiswrapper -l shows that the driver is installed
<warty> Okay.  Thanks for your help Pugio.
<Pugio> zhukov - I might be willing to sell them :)
<Pugio> warty: np
<DAC1138> anyone using hoary on a laptop?
<shock> <DAC1138> how did they choose the name hoary? <-- maybe they went the good old-fashioned way: drank too much coffe, had a nice smoke and laughed their arses off while thinking of it
<steve_> hey mike
<Pugio> I'm gonna have to agree with shock
<steve_> I am no genius
<shock> i am running hoary on a powerbook, does that count
<mike998> but I am getting a SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<steve_> but have you done iwconfig
<mike998> yep
<steve_> what came back
<mike998> wlan0 doesn't show up
<steve_> really
<mike998> i get lo, eth0 and sit0
<DAC1138> shock not really, i have a PC question. macs are perfect, so no questions there
<steve_> what computer and card do you have
<steve_> internal, or external
<TongMaster> can someone refresh my memory, is "Configuration Intro" the first screen after the initial phase of installation?
<mike998> internal
<steve_> what computer
<mike998> it's a dell inspiron 1150
<steve_> I have an 1100
<shock> youldnt call them perfect
<steve_> and a toshiba
<shock> but their damn good hardware
<mike998> you got them up and running wireless
<shock> i am trying to get it to run on an a20p, too
<steve_> the toshiba, yes
<steve_> the dell has an external card
<steve_> still muddling with that one
<shock> and i have it running on an athlon1.4 and p2 300 and an p4 2.3 or something
<shock> so i guess i kindof gone all thru the line ;)
<mike998> hmmm - i am round at a friend's right now actually gotta leave in a bit
<mike998> i will look into this later
<mike998> cheers anyroad
<steve_> yeap
<steve_> mike check this link out http://lists.debian.org/debian-laptop/2004/09/msg00187.html
<mike998> hmmm thanks, steve_
<billytwowilly>  hmm. anyone else experiencing downtime with msn?
<mike998> yep
<mike998> msn is down
<DAC1138> looks like they're working on suspend/standby in hoary. this is why im asking about using hoary on a laptop, i have a laptop, and no kernel ive built or distro ive used has worked with suspend/standby
<DAC1138> billytwowilly i am
<DAC1138> billytwowilly msn messenger. happens all the time
<steve_> your welcome mike
<Pugio> it's really hard to do suspend/standby
<mike998> check out http://messenger.msn.com SFW
<Pugio> btw, can you do that on a desktop in ubuntu?
<DAC1138> just looking at the hoary release goals i can see ubuntu is a real linux distro with their arse in gear
<mike998> MSN webmessenger is down as well
<Pugio> DAC1138: yes they are
<DAC1138> Pugio works find on the toshiba i have, but this gateway has never suspended. a realy battery waster. i have to shut down if im going to "standby" and start up again when i want to use the laptop again
<thundrcleeze> is hoary fairly stable now?
<billytwowilly> hoary has always been really stable for me...
<Pugio> so they say
<DAC1138> i havent seen a linux distro so organized and open. mandrake is all closed and confusing about their release versions "10.0 official, community, download edition, etc...)
* billytwowilly has been on hoary since 2 weeks after warty came out.
<randabis> yeah, msn appears to be down
<thundrcleeze> wow.  Any problems, billy?
<steve_> I have a toshiba and it will not hibernate or suspend by itself
<St4r533d> hola! :D
<randabis> I've been on hoary almost a month now
<DAC1138> steve_ by itself? so theres a way to do it manually?
<steve_> this is a command to do so
<randabis> switched from warty about one week into my ubuntu experience
<Pugio> ?
<billytwowilly> thundrcleeze, not really. It's just like running debian unstable, but more stable;)
<guest_> ifconfig seems to indicate ipv6 is on (second line in all entries starts with 'inet6') ... how do work only with ipv4?
<steve_> but it you normally cant bring it back
<DAC1138> oh, so its not a hardware problem, its a command problem? any computer can just run the command and it will standby?
<steve_> by pressing the power button
<bitfoo> anyone get fglrx to work in hoary
<Pugio> steve_ do tell, what command is this?
<steve_> well, I am not computer tech guy
<shock> depends... sometimes it is
<billytwowilly> thundrcleeze, actually, now that I think about it, I did have one problem where I dist-upgraded right in the middle of them uploading stuff.. that was unzesty;) And the new ati drivers were bugging me up until today.
<shock> ups
<steve_> believe it or not, I asked and got it in here
<steve_> I dont use it anymore
<steve_> I cannot bring my computer back after
<thundrcleeze> Guest_, www.ubuntuguide.org/#disableipv6-mozilla
<steve_> I have to totally restart when I do
<Pugio> so basically, there's no point to it
<steve_> at least right now
<bitfoo> i have it edited in my xorg.conf to use fglrx but its still using mesa drivers :/
<randabis> I haven't had too many problems with hoary thus far...other than a few universe packages not working
<steve_> i tried hoary and had issues
<steve_> with my midi sound and various small packages
<billytwowilly> oh yah, kde isn't setup right.. Which is sad, because KDE rocks.
<dan_bernardic> Hi, Would someone please point me in the direction where the set up of ATI drivers, and that can be found?
<DAC1138> billytwowilly do you use gdm as the login manager? or gdm still
<billytwowilly> gdm still yes.
<billytwowilly> I didn't want to messup my semi tweaked gnome desktop
<steve_> check this out, it might have some stuff for you dan http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Pugio> themes
<thundrcleeze> billytwowilly, have you heard of kubuntu?
<billytwowilly> thundrcleeze, no.
<randabis> kubuntu is developed within hoary already
<Pugio> people, ubuntu (and I'm sorry to say this) looks ugly - I need themes
<billytwowilly> But I can imagine it will be good.
<randabis> the kde in hoary is kubuntu
<thundrcleeze> www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<billytwowilly> Pugio, gnomefiles.org and othe rplaces have themes.
<Pugio> just note, the Gnome version will have a bit more finish
<dan_bernardic> Well, cause you dont like it, its noit ugly still...
<randabis> Pugio, http://www.gnome-look.org
<Pugio> cause more work is put into it
<bitfoo> Why won't my fglrx drivers load in hoary/xorg??
<Pugio> dan : you are, of course, correct
<dan_bernardic> heh
<dan_bernardic> :)
<Pugio> to amend that : "I think that it looks ugly, according to my personal tastes"
<randabis> sorry, but the brown background IS ugly
<billytwowilly> thundrcleeze, yah, I must be running the kubuntu kde packages then. It's ugly.
<Riddell> billytwowilly: what's not right about them?
<randabis> it turns off a LOT of people to the distro at first
<jirwin> hello
<billytwowilly> thundrcleeze, they still use the ubuntu menu, which doesn't have any of the kde config stuff in it for one.
<DAC1138> Pugio i think art.gnome.org has themes
<dan_bernardic> Anyhow, does anyone by any chance know where the installation of ATI graphic cards is shown?
<billytwowilly> err. that was for Riddell, my bad.
<Pugio> randabis: you said it
<bitfoo> its in the wiki...
<jirwin> would anyone be able to help me get my mp3 player running in ubuntu
<DAC1138> jirwin what one?
<jirwin> rio s35s
<jirwin> it should be supported by rioutil
<thundrcleeze> I think there's a couple rio packages.
<Pugio> I can't tell you how many times people have seen that plain brown desktop and backed off
<billytwowilly> dan_bernardic, fire up synaptic and install the driver... edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to fglrx where it says ati. Easy as pie;)
<jirwin> but I don't know how to mount it
<bitfoo> billytwowilly, that doesnt work :|
<randabis> I hope the hoary art team has taken that into consideration and will provide default ubuntu with a different background...it could be exactly the same as long as it's a different color imho
<DAC1138> Pugio luckily eyecandy will come in hoary final :-)
<bitfoo> for me at least, it still uses mesa :|
<Pugio> really?
<billytwowilly> bitfoo, That's how I did it...
<Pugio> GREAT
<randabis> I'd like to see human in a variety of colors as well
<bitfoo> regardless of manually editing xorg.conf or running xorgconfig
<Riddell> billytwowilly: yeah, I need to work out how the menus work and sort out stuff
<jirwin> i installed the the rio packages...but not sure how to mount the mp3 player
<DAC1138> Pugio art.gnome.org im looking at it now, it has some really nice wallpapers and themes
<randabis> check gnome-look too
<billytwowilly> Riddell, are you running the kubuntu project?
<Riddell> billytwowilly: I'm part of it
<Pugio> Dac1138 such as?
<noobuntu> hello all... I wondered if I could get some help with php on apache...
<Pugio> I don't suppose there's any "total conversion" themes that upgrade the whole deal at once?
<billytwowilly> Riddell, If it makes you feel better, KDE in hoary is WAY better than kde in warty:)
<Pugio> sure noobuntu - what's th eissue?
<DAC1138> randabis wow, gnome-look, awsome. i always used kde-look.org, never knew about gnome
<DAC1138> Pugio such as what?
<Riddell> billytwowilly :)
<randabis> I like my gnome. :p
<billytwowilly> Riddell, Keep up the good work. I really hope KDE improves in ubuntu. I love ubuntu, but KDE destroys gnome..
<randabis> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=2000493974207a3fd94d89&m=screen
<DAC1138> mac hack!
<noobuntu> I have downloaded and installed apache, and I thought I had done the same for php but when I try to hit my php page, nothing shows up..
<randabis> lolz
<billytwowilly> although GTK has some really good apps built for it.. ie evolution, oo.org, firefox..
<Pugio> DAC1138 dunno, these pacakges look like I have to update each part individually, I want something that'll change the entire look of the desktop at once
<bitfoo> billytwowilly, - "Config it generates is only for XFree86 - it has wrong filename, and even if you change it, it won't -work with X.org"
<DAC1138> Pugio im not sure youll find anything like that for gnome, unless its an apt-get package or rpm or something
<bitfoo> This will be fixed in the next release, unfortunately it slipped through. <- Feb 2nd. :(
<billytwowilly> bitfoo, are you on warty or hoary?
<noobuntu> does anyone here know anything about apache and php on ubuntu?
<bitfoo> hoary
<DAC1138> brb, reboot (windows, pff)
<billytwowilly> bitfoo, Don't run any of the ati config stuff. It's the devil.
<bitfoo> i didnt run any of that
<bitfoo> i installed the ubuntu package
<billytwowilly> bitfoo, apt-get the driver and then hand edit your xorg.conf file.
<bitfoo> i did as i said before
<bitfoo> bitfoo@horus:~$ glxinfo | grep vendor
<bitfoo> server glx vendor string: SGI
<bitfoo> client glx vendor string: ATI
<bitfoo> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<randabis> Pugio try some of the GTK 2.x ones
<billytwowilly> bitfoo, there's lots of chatter in here, I must have missed what you said.
<noobuntu> anyone...?
<bitfoo> s'all good :D
<Pugio> noobuntu sorry ,afk for as ec
<Pugio> oook
<felipe__> Is ubuntu based on debian?
<billytwowilly> bitfoo, run glxgears. If you are getting over 1000 fps, you're running the binary drivers;)
<Pugio> yse
<bitfoo> i know
<bitfoo> i get 200fps
<bitfoo> :|
<randabis> felipe__, yes it is
<Pugio> noobuntu what's the problem again?
<noobuntu> s'okay... what's "afk"?
<thundrcleeze> brb
<jirwin> away from keyboard
<Pugio> away from keyboard
<Pugio> so what's the issue
<billytwowilly> bitfoo, can I private message you? It's hard to follow in here.
<noobuntu> oh... :)
<bitfoo> sure
<DAC1138> do you guys think napster will every port to linux? wine maybe?
<felipe__> Is it possible to apt-get and stuff?
<randabis> felipe__, oh course :)
<jirwin> does anyone in here know how to mount a usb mp3 player
<randabis> oh = of
<felipe__> but must be used the debian repositories or is there a ubuntu repository??
<noobuntu> pugio: When I try to load a php page, it asks me what app to use to open it, which tells me php isn't installed properly
<Pugio> jirwin : like a normal usb flash drive
<Pugio> noobuntu : you ARE running ubuntu?
<randabis> felipe__, ubuntu has its own repositories...you "can" use some debian repositories with it, but you have to be VERY careful
<jirwin> ok
<jirwin> let me try that
<felipe__> billytwowilly I got 70 FPS while running glxgears :(
<Pugio> noobuntu : talk in the message
<Pugio> heeelloo
<felipe__> randabis THats cool! Is ubuntu's repositories more up-to-date??
<Pugio> nm, sorry :)
<Pugio> felipe__ sort of, it has packages configured specifically for ubuntu
<jirwin> how can I monitor dmesg?
<jirwin> tail?
<felipe__> randabis is i.e. Xorg available? Php5?
<felipe__> Pugio What is its webpage so I can se the packages available?
<randabis> felipe__, in the development release, called hoary
<randabis> warty is the current stable release and is pretty much debian sarge
<randabis> hoary is more like debian sid, but even more up to date
<randabis> in april, hoary will freeze, and become a stable release
<felipe__> randabis sarge is the last debian's release isnt it??
<randabis> felipe__, it's debian's unstable branch that will hopefully become a stable release sometime soon
<randabis> debian's release cycle is much slower than ubuntu's
<Pugio> randabis: that screenshot of a mac looking linux
<Pugio> ?screen_type=1&screen_id=2000493974207a3fd94d89&m=screen
<Pugio> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=2000493974207a3fd94d89&m=screen
<Pugio> who/what is that?
<guest_> thundrcleeze: the url on disabling ipv6 is specific to mozilla ie,a mozilla feature
<randabis> that's my desktop
<randabis> and it's gnome
<felipe__> randabis I c! Thats cool!! but is there a url where I can check out the packages available in ubuntu??
<Pugio> randabis: how?? tell me how!!!
<felipe__> randabis I guess I found it
<randabis> felipe__, http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<randabis> Pugio, a theme from Gnome-look, some mac icons, gdesklets, Terminal, that's about it
<felipe__> randabis thx man!
<randabis> np
<guest_> thundrcleeze: i do not want to see ipv6 related information on issuing 'ifconfig'
<randabis> oh, I'm using Apple Garamond fonts too
<felipe__> randabis Xorg is there indeed! But php5 seems not
<Pugio> OK QUESTION
<shock> hui
<Pugio> i'm working with noobuntu on getting his apache to work
<Pugio> but he seems to have a weird install of it
<guest_> thundrcleeze:actually specifying an ipv4 address to the loopback device (ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1) works...
<guest_> thundrcleeze:... now Ihave
<jmhodges> hehe, building ubuntu kernels with extra patches with buildpackage is both fun and time consuming
<randabis> felipe__, hmm, guess it won't make it into hoary then. Maybe it'll be in the release after hoary
<Pugio> so, does apache normally require you to go to http://localhost/apache2-default/ ?
<Pugio> (on ubuntu of course)
<jmhodges> Pugio: move that apache2-default directory away and put in your own data
<felipe__> randabis I c! I am currently using debian sarge...COuld you tell me any advantages of ubuntu over debian?
<jmhodges> Pugio: thats all it takes
<Anubis> Hoarty is going ot be fantastic
<kobs> felipe__ !
<odyssey> Anubis, hoarty?
<guest_> thundrcleeze: ... cups works on localhost:631 now. But the ipv6 related output on issuing 'ifconfig lo' remains
<randabis> felipe__, much faster release cycle, packages are more up to date, backed by a billionaire (lol), free cds shipped at no charge, probably others
<odyssey> oh and Anubis lost his mothership
<billytwowilly> He's a billionaire?
<randabis> Mark Shuttleworth is yes
* billytwowilly thought he was only a multi-millionaire.
<randabis> I heard billionaire
<randabis> could be wrong
<jirwin> Pugio, could you help me with this?
<jirwin> how do I know what device to mount
<jirwin> i looked at dmesg
<felipe__> randibis interesting!
<felipe__> kobs sup man?
<KlaasVaag> jirwin, what is it about? a usb-device?
<kobs> felipe__: you left us :(
<jirwin> my usb mp3 player
<jirwin> rio S35S
<KlaasVaag> jirwin, probably /dev/sda
<randabis> should just be able to plug it in and it work
<KlaasVaag> but you should issue mount first to see if isnt already mounted
<KlaasVaag> probably at /media/usbdisk
<felipe__> kobs lolz not true
<KlaasVaag> works for me, most of the time that is
<jirwin> well I have two flash drives plugged in, my scanner, and then the mp3 player
<felipe__> kobs everytime I go there there is nobody online nor saying anything
<Xappe> hmm, quite good. downloading a hoary ppc livecd. eta 5 min
<KlaasVaag> jirwin, have you tried 'mount'? at the cli?
<jirwin> i have
<KlaasVaag> does it mentions anything concerning /dev/sda or /dev/sdb?
<jirwin> no, only usbfs
<randabis> ppc livecd must be new...there has only been i386 livecds as far as I can remember
<felipe__> kobs didnt know you are a ubuntu user
<billytwowilly> wow. shuttleworth is a cool guy. he's funding schooltool
<randabis> yeah
<KlaasVaag> just try: mount /dev/sda /mnt then
<Xappe> randabis, yes i discovered it just now
<randabis> cool
<Pugio> randabis yup it's new, and it works great
<KlaasVaag> or any other folder where you want it mounted
<randabis> I'd test it out if I had a mac :p
<Xappe> now i'll test hoary on my g3 ibook too :)
<jirwin> any idea on what filesystem?
<KlaasVaag> jirwin, does it ask for it?
<kobs> felipe__: i just started using it today
<jirwin> yes
<kobs> felipe__: thinking about using it in our Linux Labs (and getting rid of Fedora)
<KlaasVaag> i never have a problem mounting mine.. so no, i dont know.. probably vfat
<KlaasVaag> since windows natively supports it :)
<hybrid> so does any kno how i can put a file system on my mounted ngage?
<KlaasVaag> hybrid, mkfs.vfat /dev/sdX ?
<hybrid> ok thnx
<KlaasVaag> but you should unmount it first
<hybrid> ok
<felipe__> kobs hmm Cool! Have you thought of debian or something?
<hybrid> Xappe: where did you find hoary for ppc?
<KlaasVaag> kobs, as much as i've seen of fedora, that is not a bad idea :P
<hybrid> i am on a ibook g3 also
<jirwin> KlaasVaag, ok, I unplugged all my other devices, and then plugged in the mp3 player by itself, and now it says that /dev/sda doesn't exist
<KlaasVaag> jirwin, i have that problem too sometimes.. still dont know what the exact problem is..
<KlaasVaag> you could try to replug it a few times..
<kobs> felipe__: I was originally going to use Debian, but then I saw the post about the Australian high school Ubuntu lab, and was inspired to use Ubuntu :)
<KlaasVaag> and you could try /dev/sdb as well
<KlaasVaag> kobs, i dont think debian has much that ubuntu doesnt have :)
<jirwin> yah
<felipe__> kobs :D ubuntu seems very cool indeed
<jirwin> KlaasVaag, if this means anything, when I plug it in I run dmesg, and it tells me "usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 5"
<KlaasVaag> jirwin, it does mean anything.. at least your device is found..
<KlaasVaag> but /dev/sda and /dev/sdb still not working?
<jirwin> does it tell us which device I need to mount?
<KlaasVaag> not that particular line..
<jirwin> KlaasVaag, no neither of them work
<jirwin> do you use rioutil?
<KlaasVaag> jirwin.. i cannot help you further..
<KlaasVaag> im sorry
<jirwin> ok
<jirwin> it is alright
<Pugio> ahem
<Pugio> question
<Pugio> I just installed warty and X didn't start (go figure)
<Pugio> what's the autoconfigure command for X
<goldfish_> lol i had that problem
<Pugio> something like Xautoconfigure or something
<Pugio> it says the Devices seciont is out of date
<Pugio> or missing
<jirwin> thanks
<KlaasVaag> jirwin, have to get some sleep.. its 3am here..
<Pugio> either way, I want to run the autoconfig for X
<KlaasVaag> Feb  8 03:13:13 localhost usb.agent[10655] :      usb-storage: loaded successfully
<jirwin> heh
<KlaasVaag> Feb  8 03:13:18 localhost scsi.agent[10815] : disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0
<jirwin> sleep well
<KlaasVaag> that is what my /var/log/messages states when plugging in the usbstick
<marcin_ant> Pugio: did you rebooted your machine?
<Pugio> ummm, again?
<Pugio> I rebooted once
<Pugio> and then went through the update process
<Pugio> but I didn't reboot again
<marcin_ant> Pugio: only after installation
<Pugio> right, only then
<marcin_ant> Pugio: I had the same problem
<Pugio> just reboot again then?
<marcin_ant> Pugio: core installation -> reboot -> system configuration etc. = no X -> reboot -> and X session without problems
<Pugio> cool
<Pugio> I'll go try that
<felipe__> kobs Im upset I couldnt install DRI here
<kobs> i was having a porblm with my LCD monitor
<kobs> sense Ubuntu by default, uses an X login manager?
<kobs> i kept getting "Cannot display this video mode" error
<pepsi> how can i get my cdrom to show up? dmesg shows me "hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-107D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive" but /dev/hdc doesnt exist
<pepsi> hal-device-manager sees a device on the ide chain, but it doesnt know what kind of device it is
<Pugio> marcin_ant no go, still says Device field missing
<Pugio> it doesn't appear to have been configured correctly
<Pugio> dumb X11!!!
<Pugio> it worked find on Vector
<marcin_ant> Pugio: xorgconfig then
<Pugio> ok
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> anyone awake? :)
<Pugio> sort of, anyone know how I check to see if php is installed in apache?
<goldfish_> hey Dreamer3
<Dreamer3> goldfish_: hey
<Dreamer3> ok, back to solving ubuntu issues :)
<marcin_ant> Pugio: maybe just create php page
<Dreamer3> when i start X i have the X cursor in the middle of the screen that just sits there (i always have a mosue cursor I can move)... eventually i can cover it up with a window and make it go away... ideas?
<marcin_ant> Pugio: with phpinfo command in it
<marcin_ant> Pugio: and put this somewhere in your /var/www
<Pugio> marcin_ant : that's not working, I was tryin to double check
<Dreamer3> i already commented out the synaptics input decide thinking maybe it had something to do with it, but i still have the X
<marcin_ant> Pugio: everything is in php's manual
<marcin_ant> Pugio: on www.php.net
<marcin_ant> question
<marcin_ant> how to use gprs modem from cell phone connected to pc via bluetooth?
<goldfish_> Dreamer3: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/hwcursor
<felipe__> kobs cu man
<Mestapheles> hi hey does deep sleep work on the new ibook G4s?
<hybrid> how do i unmount a drive
<[Spooky] > Hello all
<hybrid> hi
<[Spooky] > man im going crazy here :)
<zul> hybrid: umount the drive or right click on icon
<Mestapheles> "umount" do a man umount for flags
<hybrid> ok thanx
<Xappe> hybrid, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-4/
<Pugio> OH WOE is me
<Pugio> question
<[Spooky] > anyone have any howto on removing a ntfs partition and make it a ext3 partition and mount it ? and is this possible without a reboot ?
<Pugio> How can I get Ubuntu to reconfigure X11 for me?
<FLeiXiuS> Pugio: dpkg --reconfigure xfree86-common I believe
<Pugio> cool
<Pugio> cause it works well on the LiveCD, but because I used a USB mosue it botched the whole process
<mdz> Pugio: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<mdz> assuming you're running Ubuntu 4.10
<hybrid> KlaasVaag : do i have to umount my ngage b4 i make a filesystem for it
<p00p> hi, i'm trying to set up postfix and i've never had problems before, but on ubuntu it seems like postfix is only listening on loopback. how can i fix this?
<thundrcleeze> probably, hybrid
<hybrid> thundrcleeze : but it says device is busy
<KlaasVaag> KlaasVaag, you can try to do it without unmounting, but probably it'll tell you to unmount
<thundrcleeze> well, you don't want to create a filesystem on a device that's busy.
<thundrcleeze> Talking to yourself, KlaasVaag?
<KlaasVaag> ghehe.. lol
<KlaasVaag> just came out of bed because i couldnt sleep.. guess i should go back :P
<thundrcleeze> What's the difference between ext3 and reiserfs?
<KlaasVaag> a lot :) but the idea is the same
<KlaasVaag> both journalled..
<hybrid> thundrcleeze : well i wanna write to the ngage so i can put 8hoprfully* a new os on there instead of symbian
<KlaasVaag> ext3 is pretty much an extention to ext2
<hybrid> damn i ment *hopefully*
<thundrcleeze> I figured, hybrid
<KlaasVaag> hybrid, i guess you should try to find some more specific information on the topic
<goldfish_> I was looking at the ubuntuguide about reading from an ntfs partition and i tried and got this error, root@nanafunk:/media # mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o unmask=0222
<goldfish_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<hybrid> lol
<goldfish_>        or too many mounted file systems
<goldfish_> Anyone know what's up?
<thundrcleeze> Snow, here.
<thundrcleeze> oh you meant your question.
<thundrcleeze> Let me read it.
<hybrid> KlaasVaag : what do you mean?
<Pugio-Other> umm
<Pugio-Other> that command for reconfiguring X11 didn't work
<Pugio-Other> I had a problem with my mouse, and hwen I generated a new config file, it messed X11 up
<Pugio-Other> now I"m on 640x480 and 8 bit color
<thundrcleeze> Which FS do you prefer, KlaasVaag?  Is one better suited for home desktop use than the other?
<shushi2005> How do I find which directory is the linux source directory?
<goldfish_> Pugio-Other: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<KlaasVaag> hybrid, well, you have your device.. and you want to change the fs-type? and ultimately the whole OS on it?
<goldfish_> that maybe?
<[Spooky] > dam this shit :/
<thundrcleeze> /usr/src, probably, shushi2005.
<hybrid> KlaasVaag : correct! :)
<Pugio-Other> goldfish_ ahhh the other command given to me was dpkg --reconfigure...
<shushi2005> thundrcleeze, thanks,
<Pugio-Other> and it complained that there was no --reconfigure option
<Pugio-Other> let me try that
<thundrcleeze> Don't take my word for it, I'm a n00b, shushi2005.
<KlaasVaag> hybrid, probalby someone figured the whole process out already and psted something on a personal website..
<[Spooky] > in cfdisk number 83 is Linux ext3 eight ?
<[Spooky] > *right
<hybrid> KlaasVaag :nope already searched for it on google clusty and msn
<KlaasVaag> thundrcleeze, i personally prefer reiserfs, just because i like new concepts rather then building on ancient ones.. but thats rather personal..
<Pugio-Other> goldfish_
<inx|Moony1234> hey guys, anyone here experienced after you hit enter on the install cd to install ubuntu, lots of text scrolling then the screen just goes black and nothing happens?
<thundrcleeze> That's why I put it on mine, KlaasVaag.
<p00p> is there any reason port 25 seems open from localhost, but from other hosts on my network it appears closed? does postfix by default only listen on loopback in ubuntu?
<Pugio-Other> there was no xserver-xfree86 (or whatever
<Pugio-Other> however there was an xfree86-common
<Pugio-Other> so I tried tat
<goldfish_> hmm....
<thundrcleeze> inx|Moony1234, have you checked the md5 of your CD?
<goldfish_> p
<inx|Moony1234> i have not :)
<goldfish_> Pugio-Other: what happened?
<KlaasVaag> [Spooky] , iirc 83 is just Linux, in which you can use ext2, ext3 and reiserfs
<inx|Moony1234> its a proper disk from ubuntu
<Pugio-Other> goldfish_ well, it's still doing "it"
<inx|Moony1234> not a download
<Dreamer3> goldfish_: thanks :)
<goldfish_> Dreamer3: np
<thundrcleeze> It still couldn't hurt, inx|Moony1234
<shushi2005> thundrcleeze, that's not it, I am trying to install linux-wlan-ng and I did an automatic ubuntu setup.
<Dreamer3> goldfish_: now which of the two options ;-)
<Pugio-Other> goldfish_ well, it finished
<goldfish_> Dreamer3: heh
<[Spooky] > KlaasVaag: ok, so where do i do that if not in cfdisk ?
<Pugio-Other> goldfish_ doesn't look like it did much, the config file remains unchanged
<Pugio-Other> in other words
<shushi2005> thundrcleeze, the setup is looking for the linux source tree
<stuNNed> wb bitfoo
<Pugio-Other> I'M STILL STUCK at 640x480 and 8-bit color
<KlaasVaag> [Spooky] , do what specifically?
<goldfish_> Pugio-Other: Did u back up the config file?
<bitfoo> thanks :(
<Dreamer3> goldfish_: i'll try both
<bitfoo> this damn ati driver is pissing me off :|
<stuNNed> bitfoo: ?
<Pugio-Other> goldfish_ the original one? there was no original one
<goldfish_> ah right
<Dreamer3> goldfish_: are you using firefox?
<thundrcleeze> Anyone?  Linux source tree for an install?
<stuNNed> bitfoo: ahh...join the club i used to be a member of :)
<goldfish_> Dreamer3: yep
<bitfoo> heh
<Dreamer3> goldfish_: version?
<Pugio-Other> goldfish_ I generated it from X -configure
<bitfoo> just my luck it wont work with 2.6.x without patching :(
<goldfish_> Dreamer3: 0.93, i did apt-get install mozilla-firefox and it said it was installing 1.0 but em.. i dunno :)
<Dreamer3> goldfish_: hmmmmmmmm
<[Spooky] > KlaasVaag: sorry hehe, i have my /dev/hdb as a ntfs hardrive... and i wanna delete it and make a ext3 partition of it to for example /disk2, but i cant get it to work...
<Pugio-Other> ok, does anyone here know how to configure X11 ?
<Dreamer3> who here said that backports were bad and would mess with hoary one day?
<goldfish_> Dreamer3: alot of ppl :)
<Dreamer3> goldfish_: hmmmmmmm
<thundrcleeze> shushi2005, are you using apt-get for that install?  There's a source tree for the repository.  Maybe that's what it wants?
<KlaasVaag> [Spooky] , get into fdisk, cfdisk, qtparted or any other partition manager.. delete the ntfs partition, create a new one with FStype Linux.. and finish up.. after that you can use mkfs.reiserfs, mkfs.extX etc..
<shushi2005> thundrcleeze, hmmm, could I use synaptic?
<kakalto> how do I get mpd to play files?
* Dreamer3 tries to go to 1.0 and see how many packages would be updated
<thundrcleeze> yeah, synaptic's just a graphical version of apt-get, basically, shushi2005.
<KlaasVaag> [Spooky] , so 1) delete, 2) create linux partition, 3) make filesystem
<[Spooky] > KlaasVaag: aha, it was mkfs i missed well well let me try hehe
<shushi2005> thundrcleeze, oh, how silly of me, cool
<Pugio-Other> ok, does anyone know of any Xorgconfig like utility for warty?
<KlaasVaag> [Spooky] , good luck..
* Dreamer3 wonders how the backports should be revisioned to work properly
<thundrcleeze> Pugio, I think there's some info in the ubuntuguide.org
<kakalto> who here uses mpd to play local files?
<Dreamer3> who here usese backports?
<kakalto> me
<thundrcleeze> Me, Dreamer3.
* regeya just added backports to sources.list
<thundrcleeze> But before I knew what they were.
<stuNNed> bitfoo: have you checked in #ati?
<Dreamer3> thundrcleeze: and now?
<regeya> dfasd
<thundrcleeze> I still don't really know what they were :)
<thundrcleeze> *are
<kakalto> lol
<regeya> yipe
* regeya whips out his cluestick
<syn-ack> Hi
<pepsi> how can i get my cdrom to show up? dmesg shows me "hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-107D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive" but /dev/hdc doesnt exist
<kakalto> thundrcleeze, they're packages brung back from a later version
<thundrcleeze> That's what I thought.
<regeya> Dreamer3, what seems to be the problem???
<Dreamer3> regeya: trying to take in all the bad/good i've heard about backports :)
<regeya> I seem to think there was a post in the ubuntuforums about pinning various releases, adn I think backports is pinnable
<KlaasVaag> pepsi, is there even a working cd in it?
<pepsi> KlaasVaag: yes
<regeya> Dreamer3, the only thing I've had problems with is wine, and that's because I lack a winesetuptk
<bitfoo> stuNNed, yes i checked :|
<regeya> so not a big issue
<pepsi> hal-device-manager doesnt know what is on the ide chain
<pepsi> but it knows that something is there
<KlaasVaag> pepsi, are you sure it isnt mounted automatically in /media/XXX ?
<KlaasVaag> have you checked using 'mount'?
* regeya would probably be using debian right now if it weren't for ubuntu-bp
<Dreamer3> regeya: i think if i can find a way to pin only backports with the "lowest" priority... that should solve any issues
<kakalto> does anyone here use mpd to play local files?
<regeya> well, as I said, Dreamer3, I think (I *think*) there's a post in the ubuntuforums under 3rd party projects/ubuntu backports about that...dunno, though.
<pepsi> no, it is not there.. it cant possible be there because /dev/hdc doesnt even exist
<thundrcleeze> No, kakalto.
<kakalto> :(
<Dreamer3> regeya: it's probably about pinning the opposite of the way i would :)
<thundrcleeze> I don't know what it is.
<kakalto> music player daemon
<Dreamer3> regeya: the only bad things i've heard is when i go to horay the backports *might* stay around depending on versioning, so I'm seeing if it's possible to pint them VERY low
<thundrcleeze> I don't see it in synaptic.  Is it popular?
<Dreamer3> regeya: but i'll search the forums next
<regeya> thundrcleeze, someone else could answer that, you know, and if you don't know, there's no need to answer. :-P
<kakalto> it's meant for network-playing music, but it isn't necessarily used for this purpose
<stuNNed> bitfoo: that's too bad, and they are putting out 64bit driver when their 32bit can still be kicked in the junk.
<regeya> Dreamer3, I've had problems with pinning, though YMMV, I suppose
<Dreamer3> regeya: i got it :)
<KlaasVaag> pepsi, im out of ideas then.. good luck
<Dreamer3> regeya: well, pinning is kind of complicated :)
<regeya> for now, though, I need a shower.  regeya stink.
<thundrcleeze> Sorry, still in "help the customer at all costs" mode from work, regeya.
<bitfoo> stuNNed, from what ive read the problem is with the 2.6.10 kernel, not the ati drivers
<regeya> heh thundrcleeze
<Dreamer3> regeya: using release pinning i can ping everything from a=warty-backports very low
<Dreamer3> regeya: i should write a how-to :)
<stuNNed> bitfoo: ah, ok then, use 2.6.9 or 2.6.10pre or something else than stock 2.6.10?
<[Spooky] > KlaasVaag: goodie got it to work, thanks man!
<bitfoo> maybe :O
<meuwe> hi, every body...
<KlaasVaag> [Spooky] , yw
<Dreamer3> hmmm
<thundrcleeze> hi yoko-ubuntu
<KlaasVaag> [Spooky] , glad i could be of service :)
<regeya> btw, folks, I had a cause to do a ppc install at work on a G4.  Mostly went OK, and I may do a writeup on the pros and cons.  For now, though, I'm slowly transitioning a machine from running MacOS to running Warty to act as a fileserver on a MacOS-only network.  Wish me luck. ;-)
<Dreamer3> but that won't work for same version packages...
<thundrcleeze> hi meuwe
<regeya> would you believe that this machine is running just fine by running the MacOS fileserver software under MOL?
<meuwe> iam indonesian...
<regeya> anyway...shower time.
<p00p> how can i get postfix to listen on eth0?
<meuwe> and my english very bad.. :(
<meuwe> who's from indonesian..??
<goldfish_> who needs english
<regeya> meuwe, if you have a question, have no fear.  ask and we'll try to understand.
<p00p> i have a question!
<meuwe> <regeya> meuwe, if you have a question, have no fear.  ask and we'll try to understand. --> Ok, Thank's..
<stuNNed> goldfish_: lol
<stuNNed> p00p: set it in main.conf?
<KlaasVaag> p00p, you could try: dpkg-reconfigure postfix, or edit /etc/postfix/main.cf
<p00p> stuNNed, i don't know what option to set
<p00p> KlaasVaag, i've done both
<KlaasVaag> p00p, google knows
<meuwe> iam use ubuntu for my server... but the packet isn't complete...can i user packet from debian unstable..???
<stuNNed> p00p: one sec
<Arthur> hi there..
<p00p> KlaasVaag, i have been, and not found anything.. i think it's related to ubuntu running postfix in a chroot
<p00p> but i don't know
<KlaasVaag> p00p, i think adding your LAN to 'mynetworks' could help
<p00p> KlaasVaag, ok, i'll give that a shot
<KlaasVaag> p00p, but then again, i havent used postfix on ubuntu yet.. only on debian
<p00p> KlaasVaag, no dice :'(
<linuxn00b> Hey, can I block certain packages from being updated???
<thundrcleeze> Yes, linuxn00b
<linuxn00b> sweet how??
<KlaasVaag> p00p, restarted postfix?
<p00p> KlaasVaag, yes
<Dark_Kyo_> which type of partition for setup a server with 20 GB HD?
<yoko-ubuntu> pardon me chaps
<yoko-ubuntu> what do i need to install for samba support?
<thundrcleeze> linuxn00b, in Synaptic, select the package(s), go to Package, Lock Version
<meuwe> hiks... :(
<p00p> i think it could be something with master.cf but i don't know what the file actually means
<p00p> ahh maybe it's commented here
<goldfish_> yoko-ubuntu: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver <- tried there?
<thundrcleeze> meuwe, one second
<linuxn00b> thundrcleeze, thanks :)
<bitfoo> anyone got a hoary multimedia guide
<thundrcleeze> No problem, linuxn00b.
<yoko-ubuntu> goldfish_: no, I want to share files on my windows box with this one
<linuxn00b> damn I had another Q but I forgot haha
<linuxn00b> oh yeah, is there a program I can use to mass rename my files using a GUI??
<thundrcleeze> meuwe, are you asking if you can a package from a regular debian repository?
<meuwe> <thundrcleeze> meuwe, are you asking if you can a package from a regular debian repository? --> yup..
<meuwe> can i use it..?
<KlaasVaag> meuwe, we all read his question :)
<meuwe> <KlaasVaag> meuwe, we all read his question :) --> what's ??
<linuxn00b> well in rename I mean mass renaming files :)
<stuNNed> p00p: you would edit master.cf
<p00p> stuNNed, what should i edit?
<Orcrist> if I have a program that's looking for my joystick at /dev/js0, but it's in the /sys tree, can I symlink it over? or is it not that simple?
<KlaasVaag> linuxn00b, what files specifically? and to what do you want it to be renamend?? something folder-specific?
<thundrcleeze> meuwe, don't worry.  He's just talking about how you are posting the original question with your answer.
<KlaasVaag> meuwe, i do not think it is neccesary to copy something that we already saw..
<KlaasVaag> but thats my opinion )
<thundrcleeze> meuwe, instead, all you have to do when you're replying is say the person's name and respond.
<meuwe> ooOoo iam sorry .. :(
<KlaasVaag> meuwe, never mind
<stuNNed> p00p: see http://www.postfix.org/postconf.5.html#inet_interfaces
<linuxn00b> KlaasVaag, yeah my pics a mess and it take too long to name them 1.jpg 2.jpg....
<meuwe> thundrcleeze, ok thank's... :)
<stuNNed> p00p: and RTFM there.
<Levander> orcrist, i know u can do links to device files, i'd try it see if it works if i were u
<p00p> stuNNed, unfortunately i already did that
<meuwe> Klassvaag, sorry iam a newbie.. :(
<Orcrist> well i've been trying it but I don't know exactly what I need to link
<Britt> is there any word on when postgresql8 packages might creep into the repositories?
<meuwe> Klassvaag, this is my first time to join freenode.net.. :(
<KlaasVaag> meuwe, as i said.. never mind :) we all were newbee once :) and in many ways.. i am still one
<meuwe> KlassVaag, OK Thanks... :-)
<ramb0> I just installed ubuntu, and on reboot my system hangs on 'starting hotplug'
<KlaasVaag> linuxn00b, i guess you could do a lot with a simple bashscript.. but #bash could help you on that
<meuwe> KlassVaag, back to my question, what the effect if i use a packet from debian unstable...??
<linuxn00b> KlaasVaag, I could but I don;t know how to wite scrips:( well someone there make one?
<stuNNed> p00p: is your hostname tied to your eth0 address?
<p00p> stuNNed, ah i don't believe so
<thundrcleeze> meuwe, I just installed Ubuntu 2 weeks ago, I don't how how good my response will be.  Anyway, it will work, but you might have problems.  There are additional repositories that are specific to ubuntu that you should try first.
<KlaasVaag> meuwe, thats rather unpredictable.. i _could_ work, since debian and ubuntu are very much alike.. but it could also cause problems or even mess up y our system..
<p00p> you mean in /etc/hosts, or through dns lookups?
<kakalto> what is a media player in which you can 'sort' your music?
<KlaasVaag> meuwe, but what package do you need? are you sure it isnt in the universe or multiverse repos?
<kakalto> like rhythm-box, but with, genres, I suppose
<stuNNed> p00p: try in main.cf:  inet_interfaces = your_eth0_address where the latter is the ip of eth0
<stuNNed> p00p: then restart postfix
<p00p> rather than all?
<stuNNed> yes you can try
<meuwe> KlassVaag, what the different universe and multiverse..??
<KlaasVaag> linuxn00b, maybe..
<thundrcleeze> www.ubuntuguide.org under "How to add extra repositories"  There might be a translation in your language on that page also
<linuxn00b> KlaasVaag, ok i'll ask them :)
<thundrcleeze> meuwe ---^
<KlaasVaag> meuwe, please check the website for that
<Britt> so no word? :)
<p00p> stuNNed, that worked!
<stuNNed> p00p: like 'inet_interfaces = 192.168.1.106' or whatever eth0's ip is
<stuNNed> p00p: kewlios :D
<Severian> hell
<Severian> hello
<p00p> stuNNed, thanks very much
<kakalto> what is a media player in which you can 'sort' your music, into genres, sort of like rhythmbox's artists & albums sort
<kakalto> ?
<meuwe> KlassVaag, i will check it... :-)
<stuNNed> and p00p btw and just got that from RTFM at that above site i mentioned
<p00p> rofl
<KlaasVaag> kakalto, Yuk iirc
<kakalto> yuk?
<KlaasVaag> kakalto, but i could be mistaken
<kakalto> website?
<KlaasVaag> dunno.. and its juk, its in universe repositories for hoary at least
<stuNNed> hi Mestapheles
<KlaasVaag> its a kde app.. i am not sure if there is a gnome variant available
<kakalto> KlaasVaag, thanks, I'll look for it
<kakalto> I have the KDE base stuff
<kakalto> just no gui
<kakalto> *just gnome gui
<kakalto> no kde gui
<thundrcleeze> KlaasVaag, it's also under the extra repositories for warty
<meuwe> whereis i must write the script for boot ?? in rh or fc in the /etc/rc.local ??
<KlaasVaag> thundrcleeze, ok.. i did not check :) i just checked if it was in the repositories for me :)
<motmr> I just installed Ubuntu, I have a Nvidia 4200 with a VGA and a DVI output, i have both connected to monitors, im currently wondering how to set them up under X (i have installed the Nvidia Drivers)
<linuxn00b> anyone know how to use mmv?
<Levander> anybody know a way I can get cron to email me the status of a job only if the job has something wrong and returns an error condition?
<KlaasVaag> linuxn00b, as they told you in #bash: man mmv
<KlaasVaag> or use google
<linuxn00b> KlaasVaag, I'm reading it but I don;t understand it at all :(
<kakalto> what was the other thing...
<KlaasVaag> Levander, add >/dev/null at the end of the job
<KlaasVaag> if you want to discard errors as well, add 2>&1 after that..
<motmr> no X hackers here?
<motmr> im just looking to set up my dual montiors
<thundrcleeze> I will in a week or so too, motmr
<motmr> using xinerama (or twinview, whichever works better)
<Levander> klaasvaag, is it just the output from the command that is emailed? seems like that's what your saying.
<KlaasVaag> motmr, maybe try #xorg or another channel..
<KlaasVaag> Levander, normally it sends all output to your email..
<KlaasVaag> when you use >/dev/null all std output is discarded
<Levander> klaasvaag, all output of the command that you're running under cron? I thought cron emailed a status that just said that the program did in fact run, is possible i read the man page wrong
<KlaasVaag> with 2>&1 you send the standard errors to the same place as the first one.. (/dev/null)
<Levander> i know about /dev/null
<cowbud> kj
<KlaasVaag> Levander, well.. just setup a cronjob that'll run in 5 minutes.. and you will see :)
<KlaasVaag> Levander, i never received any kind of status from cron _ever_ they were always just a message with the same output i would receive running those commands at the CLI
<KlaasVaag> but then again, YMMV
<goldfish_> Hey guys, I just installed xterminal and i was wondering if i can replace the original terminal with this when i click on the terminal menu option?
<Levander> klaasvaag, feel stupid i didn't try, all did was read man page, i'll try in a sec, thanks
<hybrid> could i dual boot bsd and ubuntu
<jirwin> goldfish_, computer->desktop preferences->preferred applications ?
<goldfish_> jirwin: i'll give it a bash, thanks
<meuwe> everybody, i can't find ltsp packet from ubuntu respitory.. :(, where can i find them..??
<kakalto> could someone help me? on gnome, my programs' resolutions are 1024x768, but on kde programs, the resolution is 1280x1024 by default.
<KlaasVaag> meuwe, google?
<kakalto> (all on the gnome interface
<kakalto> )
<KlaasVaag> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=57166#post57166
<jirwin> KlaasVaag, i got it too work
<jirwin> :)
<KlaasVaag> jirwin, what was it again? :P
<jirwin> here is a sorta lame question...is there anyway to make it so nautilus doesn't opena new window for every directory?
<jirwin> KlaasVaag, it is stupid...wasn't running as root
<KlaasVaag> jirwin, yes there is..
<jirwin> that is what 1.5 hours of sleep does to you
<jirwin> yippie...would you mind sharing?
<KlaasVaag> applications -> system tools -> configuration editor
<jirwin> now I didn't see it in there
<bubbanga> anyone know of a program to get that will play asf and/or asx files
<jirwin> which option would it be?
<KlaasVaag> jirwin, im looking again :) i used a solution from somewhere on google as well..
<jirwin> bubbanga, MPlayer
<bubbanga> i seen aviplay but i can't find a package for it only talk about it on the net
<bubbanga> i can't get mplayer to stream it
<bubbanga> i tried
<jirwin> oh
<KlaasVaag> jirwin, schemas-aps-nautilus
<bubbanga> trying to get internet tv of www.wwitv.com but its all in asx and asf
<jirwin> thanks
<meuwe> KlassVaag, i try to find it.. :-)
<KlaasVaag> and the change the preferences - always_use_browser
<maclin> in warty, look in nautilus edit preferences under behaviour, and choose browser
<jirwin> KlaasVaag, beautiful :) Thanks.
<lavigj> hey guys, quick question. What's the best way to share files between *nix boxes over a network? I found out how to setup SFTP folders in gnome, but I know there has to be a way for mounting a remote filesystem as if it were your own.
<kobs> i use NFS
<noppe> kobs: through gnome?
<kobs> no, i manage it from the command line
<|rufius|> lavigj: nfs is probably your best bet, its what i use for the computers on my network
<noppe> ahh I was going to ask what the package was to be installed to enable it for gnome :)
<lavigj> |rufius|: ok. I will have to look at that
<jirwin> is there any specific reason that i can't here more than one sound at a time?
<lavigj> noppe: well, if it mounts as a local file system, it should be seen under filesystems in gnome.
<bitfoo> jirwin look on www.ubuntuforums.org under the howto guide
<|rufius|> noppe: you don't really enable nfs for gnome, its not gnome dependent, and if you have an nfs share setup, gnome should automagically recognize it and add an icon for you
<maclin> noppe: nfs doesn't care which de/wm you use - once it's set up you just navigate to the mount point like any other directory
<jirwin> will do :)
<lavigj> |rufius|: does ubuntu have support built in?
<|rufius|> my network has a debian file server (nfs/smb) with some linux clients and a few windows clients
<|rufius|> lavigj: mmmm you may have to install nfs-utils, but otehr than that it should have it
<bitfoo> anyone know why i cant start totem anymore, and why when i could it couldnt play video files despite having every codec package installed under the sun :|
<lavigj> |rufius|: cool.
<noppe> maclin: yes I know but I want the neato gnome shared folder front end of doom :)
<|rufius|> lavigj: just do "cat /proc/filesystems" and look for nfs
<lavigj> |rufius|: thanks man, it is much easier to get a push in the right direction from someone who is already there :)
<|rufius|> if its in there, your kernel will support it
<maclin> noppe: :)
<noppe> but alas it appears it isn't yet in the ubuntu gnome
<KlaasVaag> meuwe, any luck? maybe this is interesting: http://thinstation.sourceforge.net/
<|rufius|> lavigj: no problem :) might join me in #lfd, lots of friendly people that know stuff like that ;)
<lavigj> |rufius|: lfd? linux for dummies? :)
<|rufius|> lavigj: you got it ;)
<lavigj> |rufius|: will do. and crap, looks like a kernel recompile for me
<|rufius|> lavigj: hmmm not so quicik
<|rufius|> lavigj: you need to install "nfs-common"
<meuwe> KlasVaag, Thank's... :-)
<lavigj> |rufius|: gotcha
<bitfoo> anyone know why i cant start totem anymore, and why when i could it couldnt play video files despite having every codec package installed under the sun :|
<|rufius|> bitfoo: because totem is a terrible media player
<bitfoo> :/
<lavigj> |rufius|: :)
<Agrajag> no it's not
* Dreamer3 goes for gaim and firefox backports :)
* Dreamer3 smiles.
<Agrajag> but gstreamer is a terrible framework
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> anyone run a local imap serveR?
<bitfoo> is it :/
<bitfoo> crap what should i use instead
<bitfoo> i had totem working great on warty but now hoary explodes :(
<Agrajag> xine
<bitfoo> ok so i'll just remove all gstreamer and install xine?
* Dreamer3 wonders what's so sexy about hoary
<Agrajag> no, don't remove gstreamer
<hybrid> if i update to hoary will i have to re install all my packages?
<Dreamer3> ok, which repository are microsoft fonts in?
<Dreamer3> found em
<lavigj> |rufius|: still not seeing it. I will check the guide at ubuntuguides
<lavigj> |rufius|: thanks again
<|rufius|> lavigj: hmmm, join me in #lfd and we'll talk more, have to see
<|rufius|> Agrajag: all I've ever had since I starting using linux (4 years now) is trouble with totem, mplayer seems to be the only one i have gotten to work properly
<Anubis> gnome-desktop-environment:
<Anubis>  Depends: nautilus-media but it is not going to be installed
<Anubis> ;(
<bitfoo> it works fine on warty :(
<Anubis> I need more repositories
<Anubis> for Hoarty
<Anubis> someone share
<thundrcleeze> share what?
<mdz> Anubis: it sounds like you have too many already
<Anubis> I need more repositories
<toresbe> heh
<mdz> no, you don't
<Anubis> mdz, hows that?
<mdz> gnome-desktop-environment is an unsupported package
<toresbe> "NEEED.... MORE.... REPOSITORIES.... MUST....." :P
* thundrcleeze has sucessfully upgraded to Hoary (beta)
<mdz> you probably want either ubuntu-desktop or gnome-desktop
<Anubis> of course
<Anubis> but it won't let me
<thundrcleeze> I installed gnome-desktop on a whim and it screwed it up for me.
<Dreamer3> thundrcleeze: good job :)
<Dreamer3> thundrcleeze: i'm downloading two backports now :)
<Anubis> thus the previous lines
<thundrcleeze> Thanks, Dreamer3
<Mestapheles> hi stuNNed
<toresbe> thundrcleeze: grats
<toresbe> :P
<mdz> Anubis: the solution is not more repositories.  how did you get to this state?
<mdz> Anubis: did you install warty and upgrade to hoary? install hoary? upgrade from Debian?
<Anubis> warty>hoarty
* toresbe puts on some music and starts wiring up SCSI among other things
<mdz> Anubis: and why do you think you need gnome-desktop-environment?
<Anubis> gnome-fifth-toe:
<Anubis>  Depends: gnome-desktop-environment but it is not going to be installed
<bitfoo> yah i fixed it :|
<chrissturm> hey, what can be the reason when nslookup <donainname> returns a different ip than ping <domainname> (and its not in /etc/hosts)
<bitfoo> yay*
<Dreamer3> chrissturm: try dig
<Dreamer3> chrissturm: is it multi-homed?
<bitfoo> how does one never use esd in gnome and always default to alsa ;O
<Dreamer3> bitfoo: hmmm i think it's under sound settings (only in hoary)
<Dreamer3> but i really have no idea :)
<bitfoo> heh
<bitfoo> well you can set it in gstreamer-properties :|
<bitfoo> but i dont think that is permanent
<Dreamer3> i need a lits of apps to move over to turn warty into my primary system
<Dreamer3> bitfoo: why wouldn't it be permanent?
<bitfoo> also i fixed my issue in gstreamer properties, i had to pick XWindows (no Xv)
<bitfoo> because esd starts on boot
<chrissturm> dreamer: what is multi-homed?
<Dreamer3> bitfoo: hmmmm
<Dreamer3> i dunno
<mdz> Anubis: some of the packages in universe are not installable at the moment; this is normal in a development branch
<Dreamer3> chrissturm: multiple IPs
<whiprush_> you need to shut off "enable sound server startup" in sounds too
<chrissturm> dreamer3: no, its a subdomain of a domain of mine
<sladen> chrissturm: DNS timeouts?  are you trying to ping/nsloopup www.google.com or something similar?
* Dreamer3 wonders if warty could feel faster just because the hard drive is totally defragmented and all the packages are laying right next to each other?
<Dreamer3> chrissturm: what is it?
<toresbe> Dreamer3: that statement made baby Jesus cry
<mdz> I think nautilus-media is obsolete
<Dreamer3> toresbe: just feels too fast for a non-prelinked system
<bitfoo> hmm mine feels slow...
<Dreamer3> bitfoo: too bad :)
<Dreamer3> bitfoo: mine feels a little faster than prelinked debian sarge
<bitfoo> my hardware is ace too so i dunno :/
<toresbe> Dreamer3: are you recovering from a source-based distro?
<Dreamer3> toresbe: no :)
<Dreamer3> toresbe: debian sarge
<bitfoo> probably video driver prob :|
<toresbe> ah
<Dreamer3> toresbe: close cousin to ubuntu :)
<toresbe> Dreamer3: Well, duh :P
<Dreamer3> toresbe: just trying to figure out why ubunut feels so fast out of the box
<Dreamer3> toresbe: are with crappy unaccelerated video too
<andrewski> does anyone know how to clean unnecessary dependencies and if you say deborphan or aptitude, can you suggest how to invoke it?
<Dreamer3> andrewski: man deborphan?
<andrewski> Dreamer3: i didn't find anything useful; it seemed to imply piping it from elsewhere....
<Dreamer3> andrewski: well, how many does deborphan show?
<andrewski> a few screensful
<andrewski> 75ish...
<hybrid> how can i burn a cd in ubuntu
<nicedreams> I kept going on and on about the nvidia problem with ubuntu so I went back to debian sarge with xfce4.2     It's been fun...  bye
<andrewski> hybrid: k3b, nautilus-cd-burner...
<hybrid> how do i get there
<hybrid> nvm
<andrewski> Dreamer3: ?
<Dreamer3> andrewski: sometimes it flags packages as well (things you may not want to remove)
<andrewski> Dreamer3: fair enough, but is there any way to remove them?
<Dreamer3> andrewski: you'll have to goolgle... you'll like want to pipe that list to something else... or use xargs... or a for loop in bash... i don't know... :)
<bitfoo> anyone know how to associate xine with all video files instead of totem :O
<Dreamer3> andrewski: yeah apt-get remove package_name
<Dreamer3> andrewski: it's automating that you'll have to figure out how to do
<andrewski> why is something so useful so difficult in debian/ubuntu?
<Dreamer3> andrewski: it's not
<whiprush_> bitfoo: I think you have to right click on each seperate mime type and select the default app.
<Dreamer3> andrewski: if you use aptitude all the time it handles dependencies automatically... can't speak for synaptic
<bitfoo> ahh you are correct thanks whiprush_
<Dreamer3> andrewski: i remove a program everything that it needed automatically goes away if its no longer used, like magic :)
<andrewski> Dreamer3: yes, but does it uninstall dependencies when they're not needed?
<andrewski> oh... maybe i should use aptitude then. :)  (been using synaptic)
<Dreamer3> andrewski: yes, if the packages was isntalled with aptitude
<Dreamer3> andrewski: if you haven't been using aptitude it can't know
<andrewski> that's kind of silly and hackish...
* Dreamer3 shrugs.
<kakalto> could someone help me? on native gnome programs', resolutions are 1024x768 (System Default), but on kde programs (running under gnome), the resolution is 1280x1024 by default.
<kakalto> how do I change the kde default resolution
<Dreamer3> nothing in the debian package management keeps track of it automatically... that's why deborphan takes a whiel to run... aptitude does, but you have to use it
<Dreamer3> kakalto: i'm trying to imagine how that works
<Dreamer3> kakalto: what exactly is the problem?
<andrewski> Dreamer3: deborphan takes 4 seconds on my machine; why can't i use that list elsewhere?
<Dreamer3> andrewski: wow, that's fast
<Dreamer3> andrewski: you can, i just told you you'd going ot have to learn how, there are any number of ways, none automated that i know
<andrewski> Dreamer3: though i've run it before; maybe it was cached....
<jay> hey guys, if anyone could help me.... I'm using a Sound Blaster Live! card but my motherboard has built in AC'97. Long story short, volume control has 4 mixers and I get no sound. I'd like to disable all the mixers but the one for Sound Blaster Live!. Anyonw know how? Thanks
<Dreamer3> i need a better background than this ugly brown :)
* Dreamer3 wonders why ubuntu backgrounds look like they will only work well on 24 bit color
<kakalto> Dreamer3, the kde settings are likely in a different file from the gnome ones
<kakalto> therefore the kde resolution is 1280x1024
<kakalto> and it tries to carry that over to its applications
<andrewski> thanks Dreamer3
<kakalto> but what happens, is the application's text is smaller
<jay> hey anyone know how I can disable all the sound mixers I don't want?
<Dreamer3> there are ubunut's backgrounds by default?
<pvh> What package can I find documentation for 'fork()', and 'execv()' in?
<pvh> 'man -k execv' gives me "Nothing appropriate."
<HaloGray> silly noobie question... what's the command line command for hard drive details?
<Dreamer3> how can i reduce a graphic to 16bit color i gimp?
<HaloGray> like how much free space is left, etc etc
<pvh> HaloGray: DF
<HaloGray> thanks
<pussfeller> df -h
<pvh> HaloGray: Er, df. 'disk free'
<kakalto> Dreamer3, you still here?
<Dreamer3> kakalto: yeah, i have no idea
<johnnygeargrinde> Newb question.
<kakalto> ohk
<HaloGray> thanks... I knew it was something silly, I used to know it but forgot it
<kakalto> I don't suppose you know the command for the kde control center?
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmmm
<Dreamer3> i can convert to 256 color, but that's not what i want to do
<johnnygeargrinde> I wanna see a graphical representation of my hard drive. Where do I look?
<Dreamer3> i just want to reduce the # of colors
<johnnygeargrinde> When I go to devices directory all hds have a red x
<HaloGray> the df command has it all really... how much space is used and free and how much percent is used
<HaloGray> it's just not graphical.
<johnnygeargrinde> ok
<HaloGray> open a terminal and type df
<kakalto> does anyone know the command for the kde control center?
<johnnygeargrinde> I juct defected!!!
<kakalto> 'cause I use gnome, but I want to change my kde settings
<johnnygeargrinde> Thanks
<johnnygeargrinde> -c +t
<pvh> johnnygeargrinde: You could also try 'gnome-system-monitor'
<johnnygeargrinde> ok
<smo> kakalto: I think it may be "kontrol".  it's been a while tho
<johnnygeargrinde> I installed Knoppix a few days ago.
<johnnygeargrinde> I got a magazine with a cd in it.
<kakalto> smo, thanks
<johnnygeargrinde> I threw the cd to the side.
<kakalto> smo, kcontrol, but close enough :D
<johnnygeargrinde> I read an article about Ubuntu. I said "Hey thats the cd I have". So here I am
<Guardiann> johnnygeargrinde welcome
<johnnygeargrinde> Thanks
<johnnygeargrinde> I have just made it from the DARK SIDE
<johnnygeargrinde> I go to school for Networking and its all MS
<Guardiann> :)
<sladen> johnnygeargrinde: ah, so you know that you have to route everything through localhost to get it to go anywhere... :)
<johnnygeargrinde> Actually, havent made it that far yet. Second quarter. :(
<johnnygeargrinde> I know that htere is a closer school with a Linux/Unix program. Have already applied.
<johnnygeargrinde> Amazing, how your life can change in three days.
<johnnygeargrinde> :0
<johnnygeargrinde> I have a Flash plugin in my downloads directory. How do I install it?
<johnnygeargrinde> Do I go to terminal and type sudo and the directory
<johnnygeargrinde> ?
<bitfoo> where is nautilus in hoary :O
<jamin_l> hey guys... anyone know how to either a) create HTML copy of your Music files or b) read ID3 tags from the terminal?
<jamin_l> uh by a) i mean a list in HTML of all the fies in your Music directory. I know WinAMP in Windows was able to do this
<thundrcleeze> hoary, at least xorg seems quite a bit slower than warty.  Are the system reqs higher?
<Guardiann> johnnygeargrinde check out this site www.ubuntuguide.org
<bitfoo> i agree thundrcleeze
<johnnygeargrinde> Thank you.
<Guardiann> sgould answer several of your questions
<Guardiann> yw
<thundrcleeze> Do you know why, bitfoo?
<bitfoo> no i do not
<thundrcleeze> How fast is your system, bitfoo?
<bitfoo> fast
<bitfoo> gig of ram 1.8 pentium-m 60gig 7200rpm
<bitfoo> :|
<thundrcleeze> ugh.  I was hoping it was just the 1.0 pentium with 256 ram. Guess not.
<pvh> What package can I find the man pages for 'fork()', and 'execv()' in?
<bitfoo> i cant get my ati drivers to work correctly though
<bitfoo> so that may be it
<Dreamer3> sheesh
<Dreamer3> how hard is it to find a silly background
<Dreamer3> i wouldn't have thoguht so hard
<jason_> bitfoo: my windows ladder a bit now after changing to hoary 1.6 pentium-m radeon 9000 32mb
<eskilo> anyone here use thunderbird/enigmail?
<pvh> Dreamer3: The much debated ubuntu backgrounds?
<pvh> Dreamer3: apt-get install ubuntu-calendar
<meuwe> everybody, now i use synaptics to install kdevelop, but i didn't install kde, it's fine..??
<bitfoo> ladder?
<thundrcleeze> I've installed kde apps like K3B with no problems, meuwe
<whiprush> eskilo: I do.
<jason_> looks like stairs when i move windows around
<Dreamer3> pvh: no :) not those, they were a bit much for me, though i like ht elogin screen
<Dreamer3> pvh: i was trying to fing Gnome explosion, but I found it :)
<pvh> Dreamer3: oh good
<meuwe> thundrcleeze, ok, thank's...
* Dreamer3 waits for firefox 1.0 to download.
<johnnygeargrinde> When I update I get messages saying that packages do not exist. Try apt-get update
<johnnygeargrinde> Or cannot be opened
<froust> What's the easiest way to remote desktop to a windows box from ubuntu?
* Dreamer3 needs a great way to access mail in multiple places via dialup without delay.
<thundrcleeze> They should make some ubuntu wallpapers that are general, and maybe add some blues or reds to them while still throwing in the logo.
* Dreamer3 dislikes the ubuntu brown
<Guardiann> johnnygeargrinde did you update your source list
<toganet> froust: VNC is your best bet -- www.tightvnc.com
<johnnygeargrinde> my repositories?
<Guardiann> yes
<johnnygeargrinde> Yes
<Dreamer3> i switched it to plain brown (no background) and it reveals some slight visual anomalies in my otherwise perfect 19" lcd screen
<johnnygeargrinde> I did not add testing and unstable though
<Dreamer3> nothing i'd ever notice in day to day use or with any other backgrounds
<Dreamer3> johnnygeargrinde: are you the backports guy? :)
<johnnygeargrinde> No
<johnnygeargrinde> I just defected.
<johnnygeargrinde> :)
<Dreamer3> johnnygeargrinde: i keep getting disconnected trying to get firefox, but i keep trying and getting more and more
<Dreamer3> wow, if i play around in the change background dialog i start getting all somes of gnome panel errors and the panels all crash
* Dreamer3 can't imagine that's normal or he's the only one
<Dreamer3> this is a stock install and i've added one panel :)
<zenwhen> I am trying to upgrade to hoary and it wants to remove gnome?
<zenwhen> :(
<johnnygeargrinde> k
<Guardiann> yep and then it will reinstall
<Dreamer3> zenwhen: try again when you're ready to risk such dangerous things :)
<zenwhen> why is it wanting to remove gnome?
<zenwhen> That is all I am asking.
<Guardiann> cause it will install a new version
<zenwhen> It isnt though.
<thundrcleeze> It's replacing gnome
<thundrcleeze> I just did it, no problems.
<Guardiann> :)
<froust> toganet: will that interface with windows' remote desktop?
<toganet> froust: No -- for that, you should use rdesktop
<froust> ahh.
<froust> toganet: thanks
<johnnygeargrinde> I have a flash plugin in my downloads. To install, do I type sudo and the full path to the plugin?
<Skif> so I'm trying to compile madwifi drivers for my new laptop, and it turns out that apparently I need a kernel with CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=n; am I SOL, ubuntu-support-wise, or is there a workaround?
<Dreamer3> Skif: why would that matter?
<Dreamer3> Skif: you just need to compile the module AGAINST the ubuntu kernel version
<theoddone33> I upgrade from debian to warty to hoary
<theoddone33> I used to have symlinks to /dev/cdrom
<theoddone33> and /dev/dvd
<theoddone33> what do I need to do to remake them?
<toganet> Anybody getting "Not starting NFS kernel daemon: No exports." when trying to start NFS, even though /etc/exports exists?
<theoddone33> since /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd are no longer there either
<Dreamer3> gosh, don't tell me all that is supposed to change
<Skif> Dreamer3: that's what I thought, but I keep getting unresolved symbol errors, and the mailing lists etc. all say the fix is to compile with CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=n
<redrum> can someone tell me how to install ati drivers?
<Dreamer3> Skif: i'm not sure that will solve the unresolved symbol errors
<nitrox_> I got a question... If I switch motherboard would it be safe to recompile the kernel or just it things get detected
<dutch> evening
<Skif> Dreamer3: well, I'm going to try compiling my own linux-image with CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=n and see :-\
<dr_willis> ive had some issues doing such a big change nitrox_
<toganet> redrum: check out the HowTo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=ati%20drivers
<Dreamer3> Skif: good luck, let me know how it turns out, as that should break all the ubuntu book stuff :)
<redrum> toganet: thx
<Skif> Dreamer3: ubuntu book stuff?
<Dreamer3> Skif: boot
<Skif> er, great
<Dreamer3> Skif: but YYMV, i haven't tried it... but the custom initrd boot sequence things leaves me worried about a custom kernel :)
<nitrox_> Dr. Willis what do you recommend.. I freshing install then transfer files from the old system
<Skif> Dreamer3: I've compiled custom kernels before, but not in some time
<Dreamer3> Skif: compiled them with ubuntu?
<Skif> Dreamer3: yeah, I needed to use upstream keyspan drivers for a particular adapter that needed downloaded firmware
<Dreamer3> Skif: well, good luck, may not be as bad as i think
<Dreamer3> Skif: i'm just going to see how far the ubuntu kernel takes me (on sarge i compiled new -ck* kernels all the time for interactivity)
<Skif> Dreamer3: it's normally fairly good, but if you need anything not included, I've discovered it's often a pain to get there from here
<linuxboy> what do i need to install to play dvds in totem?
<redrum> how can i tell which kernel i'm running?
<Skif> redrum: uname -r
<linuxboy> redrum: type uname -a
<Skif> or -a, whatever :)
<theoddone33> well crap, how nonintuitive
<billytwowilly> hmm. anyone know if I can mount a .bin file so I don't have to burn it to disk?
<theoddone33> oh well, my problem is solved
<HrdwrBoB> billytwowilly: use bchunk then it's an iso then you can mount it
<Skif> billytwowilly: sudo mount -o loop file.iso dir
<billytwowilly> thanks guys. That was fast:)
<Skif> billytwowilly: just be glad you didn't ask that the day I decided to answer all technical questions like a character from a bad Regency romance novel
<billytwowilly> Heh, that would have been sexy;)
<Skif> took me three days just to get around to answering "hi, how are ya"
<redrum> i can't get sound to work :(.  I have an on-board realtek soundcard (using SPDIF)...
<crimsun> "realtek soundcard" really doesn't tell me anything, unfortunately.
<crimsun> I need the relevant line from lspci -v
<redrum> it's a reaktek ac850 chipset (?)
<niptac> hey guys what does this mean? "The JAVA_HOME environment variable is not defined
<niptac> This environment variable is needed to run this program
<niptac> " I just installed java
<crimsun> redrum: from lspci -v ?
<redrum> looking...
<crimsun> niptac: export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/java_home
<niptac> crimsun: do I just link it?
<crimsun> niptac: come again?
<redrum> crimsun: "0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)"
<niptac> I think I stuffed it all up cause I installed same java twice
<crimsun> redrum: lsmod|grep ^snd_via82xx
<redrum> crimsun: snd_via82xx            30436  3
<niptac> first time I made it exexutable with chmod and run it second time I sh it and installed in 2 different places
<crimsun> redrum: seems to be detected just fine. Paste the output of amixer to http://pastebin.ca
<redrum> crimsun: done
<redrum> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/5450
<crimsun> (next time use your irc nick)
<redrum> ok
<niptac> crimsun I dont really understand what to do :\
<crimsun> redrum: enable your iec958*
<redrum> crimsun: how do i do that
<crimsun> redrum: then test with aplay -Dplug:spdif foo.wav
<crimsun> redrum: use alsamixer
<crimsun> niptac: where did you install the jre/jdk?
<audix> Can anybody point me to the package I need to install so I have man pages for c programming language functions?
<nitrox_>  /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<crimsun> audix: manpages-dev
<nitrox_> Getting that message while trying to install Mysql via apt-get
<redrum> crimsun: how do i 'enable' in alsamixer?
<crimsun> redrum: unmute and increase the volume
<audix> crimsun: thx... damnit, I must be having more repository problems
<Skif> nitrox_: do you have synaptic or aptitude running at the same time?
<redrum> crimsun: i have 3 iec958*'s - how do i 'unmute'? one is on the rest are off
<Skif> == at the same time you try the apt-get, not at the same time as each other
<nitrox_> No
<nitrox_> I don't have anything running
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmmmm
<Dreamer3> does rythmbox not do mp3?
<nitrox_> Even checked the system monitor to see if it was loaded
<crimsun> redrum: 'm'
<crimsun> Dreamer3: it sure does.
<Dreamer3> crimsun: not working for the life of me
<crimsun> Dreamer3: did you follow the instructions for 'gstreamer0.8-mad' on /wiki/RestrictedFormats ?
<regeya> Dreamer3, you need a mad plugin for gstreamer
<regeya> meh
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ok, that's it :)
<regeya> bless you crimsun
<Skif> nitrox_: did you maybe reboot with one open or something?
<niptac> crimsun I just did cd /home/niptac then chmod +x then cd /usr/local then run the .bin file as /home/niptac then I did ln -s j2sdk1.4.2_05 java
<Dreamer3> crimsun: thanks, coming down now :)
<Skif> nitrox_: it could be very bad if you have one running and you delete the lock file and then try to do something with it is why I'm asking
<regeya> hm...that mp3 I just made of the galactica themesong (exported from kino) seems to have a dc element :-P
* regeya fires up audacity, dangit
<nitrox_> I never ran synaptic since i installed the system
<Dreamer3> sweet :)
<nitrox_> MYSQL is the first thing i want to install
<crimsun> niptac: so you need to do: export JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/j2sdk1.4.2_05
<crimsun> niptac: and export PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH
<nitrox_> I understand
<Skif> nitrox_: assuming not, then rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
* Dreamer3 smiles.
<Dreamer3> now if only i figure out how to get e-mail working :)
<Skif> dreamer: apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird :P
<billytwowilly> evolution rules
<niptac> crimsun after that I thought it didn't install so I did cd /home/niptac sh j2sdk1.4.2_05 and then did ln -s j2sdk1.4.2_05 java and this time it is in my home folder also so I think I installed it twice
<Skif> billytwowilly: not when I can't selectively apply a proxy to a specific account
<Dreamer3> Skif: i know which e-mail client i want... just trying to migrate from debian sarge to ubuntu without going crazy
<redrum> crimsun: do I have to test with a .wav file?
<Dreamer3> i have thousands of e-mails in different formats :)
<crimsun> redrum: yes.
<Skif> if, say, I want to check my home email at work, I can't do that with evolution
<Dreamer3> and ubuntu isn't completely setup up
<Skif> well, apparently not without significant pain, which I'm not willing to suffer
<Dreamer3> Skif: why not?
<Dreamer3> Skif: evolutions does IMAP
<audix> Can anybody help me with repositories?  I don't know why, but my search for manpages-dev doesn't give me what I want.  This package surely exists, I think I don't have the correct repository set...
<Skif> dreamer: but it doesn't do imap proxy on account A, but not on account B
<Dreamer3> Skif: interesting
<Skif> dreamer: it assumes you have the same access methods for all your email
<crimsun> audix: you need 'main' repo
<crimsun> audix: enable it in Synaptic>Settings>Repositories
<Skif> Dreamer3: I found a page which describes a way to hack around it, but it was ugly, and my first couple of tries didn't succeed
<nitrox_> Skif: I am just going to try a reboot and see what happens
<nitrox_> She if that help the situation
<nitrox_> See*
<Skif> nitrox_: if I'm right, it'll still be locked after reboot, so you will be able to delete it with a clear conscience
<redrum> crimsun: "aplay: test_wavefile:686: can't play not PCM-coded WAVE-files"
<audix> crimsun: thx, that did it... I blindly followed some tutorial on repository setup that didn't include those ones for whatever reason...
<nitrox_> I did the /var/lib/dpkg/lock already
<crimsun> redrum: so play a .wav file...
<redrum> crimsun: it IS (I think...)
<Dreamer3> i love how they are so close i can just copy most of my debian sarge settings over :)
<crimsun> redrum: no it's not.
<Dreamer3> setting up gkrellm just right always sucks
<redrum> crimsun: ok i'll look for another
<Skif> Dreamer3: I wish they'd use ifplugd instead of continually running dhclient on every eth interface, though
<Skif> Dreamer3: it clutters /var/log/syslog something fierce
<Dreamer3> Skif: huh?
<crimsun> Skif: patches are welcome.
<Skif> crimsun: I'm working on it
<crimsun> Skif: (for Hoary+1)
<Skif> crimsun: *nod*
<Dreamer3> it's below 50 in my house :)
<Skif> crimsun: I had ifplugd working on sid, but haven't gotten around to re-creating it on ubuntu yet
<redrum> crimsun: aplay output:  http://pastebin.ca/5451
<bl4cks4ils> hi
<bl4cks4ils> hi
<redrum> crimsun: no sound though
<sig_ubuntu> thought I'd give a little eye candy on my ubuntu laptop install
<sig_ubuntu> http://www.linuxgoons.com/screenshots/ubuntucurrent.png
<crimsun> redrum: with aplay -l, do you see pcm.spdif ?
<crimsun> err, aplay -L
<bl4cks4ils> i'd like to mount my mac partition when i boot up. what is the file i'll need to edit called?
<bl4cks4ils> and the location
<sig_ubuntu> bl4cks4ils: http://ubuntuguide.org
<jamin_l> hey guys... anyone know how to create an HTMLized playlist copy of your Music files?
<Dreamer3> are there any good "mac dock like" things for linux? :)
<redrum> crimsun: "spdif 'cards.pcm.iec958'"
<Dreamer3> something like KDE where the icons geta  little larger when you hover is all i like :)
<sig_ubuntu> http://ubuntuguide.org/#hardware
<crimsun> redrum: tried plug:iec958 then?
<redrum> crimsun: how so?
<sig_ubuntu> jamin_l: yeah I know a guy in #linuxdojo that does
<sig_ubuntu> named krieggod
<jamin_l> hmm thanks
<cybervyk> Hello?  Got a couple of questions ...?
<cybervyk> ... about cd writers ...
<nuuB> hi, i just installed ubuntu and did the modem howto - all went well and the isp said my connected fine - but i opened firefox to test it out and cant get any websites to open - what did i do wrong?
<redrum> crimsun: what do you mean?
* Dreamer3 smiles.
<wliu> hi, can someone help me debug why my Sony DVD writer isn't working using Nautilus (or cdrecord from the command prompt for that matter) ?
<sig_ubuntu> http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop.14580695
<Dreamer3> if ubuntu slows down in 6 months i won't be happy
<crimsun> -D...
<crimsun> ^ redrum
<crimsun> wliu: what are you typing at the cli?
<wliu> crimsun: cdrecord -v speed=1 dev=0,0,0 image.iso
<crimsun> wliu: wrong syntax.
<crimsun> wliu: what device is your dvdr?
<cybervyk> Can someone explain how I would use scsi emulation in Ubuntu 4.10 and grub?  I am using the amd64 distro with kernel  2.6.8.1-3.
<crimsun> cybervyk: why do you need scsi emulation?
<bluefoxicy> I have one we need for a fortune cookie
<wliu> crimsun: cdrecord --scanbus  tells me its on scsibus0:  0,0,0
<bluefoxicy> "nobody who can think should ever be forced into a situation that bores them."
<redrum> crimsun: ok i'm lost
* Dreamer3 thinks 2.6.8.1 was a good kernel
<crimsun> wliu: --scanbus is deprecated for 2.6 kernels and atapi cdrs and dvdrs
<crimsun> wliu: use -dev=/dev/hdX instead
<cybervyk> Well, maybe I don't.  Many howtos I've read suggest it.  It does not seem to work.  Anyway, if I don't need it, I'll leave it but I have troubles with k3b.
<wliu> crimsun: ohhhh..... does nautilus still use the old method, which is why that doesn't work?
<crimsun> cybervyk: see what I just typed to wliu.
<cybervyk> Thank you, brb
<redrum> crimsun: damn that works
<redrum> crimsun: the plug:iec958 device...
<crimsun> redrum: I know.
<redrum> crimsun: obviously.  now how do i get it to work all the time :D
<crimsun> ...it does work all the time. Do you mean by default?
<wliu> crimsun: still giving me the same error
<redrum> yes sir
<crimsun> wliu: what syntax are you using?
<wliu> cdrecord -v speed=1 -dev=/dev/hdX image.iso
<cybervyk> OK. Anyhow, I was hoping to use k3b to burn.  I have a DVD write / CD writer combo drive.  K3b recognizes a dvd writer but not a cd write.  Understand?
<Dreamer3> ok
<cybervyk> *DVD writer
<Dreamer3> now for evolution
<Dreamer3> *shivers*
* Dreamer3 tries to think of what other critical apps he uses day to day
<crimsun> redrum: create an ~/.asoundrc or an /etc/asound.conf with the following contents: pcm.!default { type plug slave.pcm "iec958" } ctl.!default { type hw card 0 }
<bl4cks4ils> sudo mount /dev/hda3 /macosx hfsplus -  is that right?
<bl4cks4ils> sudo mount /dev/hda3 /macosx -t hfsplus
<redrum> crimsun: are either files preferable?
<crimsun> wliu: you're supposed to replace 'X' with the actual character
<wliu> crimsun: :)
<crimsun> redrum: completely your preference.
<wliu> crimsun: how can i tell which letter it would be?
<crimsun> wliu: dmesg will tell you.
<eskilo> anyone know much about gnupg? i'm trying to generate keys that use the toughest standards possible, like aes256 and such..
<crimsun> eskilo: err...?
<da_bon_bon> anyone using gnomebaker on warty ?
<eskilo> what?
<Dreamer3> anyone familiar with imap servers?
<eskilo> yes
<eskilo> what about them?
<crimsun> eskilo: gpg really isn't concerned with aes.
<Dreamer3> i need to pick a good one
<Dreamer3> was using courier, but it felt very slow
<eskilo> crimsun:  aes is one of the many options you can use for your key.
<eskilo> for the crypto alg.
<cybervyk> Has anyone had an issue with any burning app that acknowledges a combo drive as a DVD writer but not a CD writer?
<Skif> Dreamer3: well, cyrus is the only standards-compliant imap server
<Skif> Dreamer3: it's a little confusing to set up, but it's very happy once you do
<bl4cks4ils> ...
<Dreamer3> Skif: but is it FAST?
<Skif> Dreamer3: the lists are very helpful
<crimsun> eskilo: in which version?
<Dreamer3> Skif: i can't imagine for the life of me while a local IMAP server should EVERY be slow
<Dreamer3> Skif: creating, renaming, deleting folders should be INSTANT
<Skif> Dreamer3: you could argue that since the others aren't technically IMAP servers, it's the fastest by virtue of being the only one :)
<Dreamer3> Skif: does it do maildir and sub-folders?
<Skif> dreamer: I've never used it locally, so I'm not sure.  It's fast enough for my needs.  It doesn't use maildir, it has its own storage format, but it does to subdirs
<Skif> s/to/do/
<Dreamer3> Skif: hmmm
<wliu> crimsun: it says it couldn't open /dev/hdc exclusively (permission denied)
<Dreamer3> Skif: i have this terrible paranoia of my data getting stuck in proprietary storage formats
<wliu> crimsun: it also complained about not be able to do mlockall and RR-scheduler
<Skif> Dreamer3: it's not proprietary, it's specc'd, it's just that nobody else uses it
<crimsun> wliu: are you using sudo?
<Skif> Dreamer3: there are all sorts of locking issues with maildir that make it slow, so if you want speed, you definitely don't want that
<wliu> crimsun: of course not.  if i did, i wouldnt be here :)
<crimsun> eskilo: which options did you choose in creating your keypair?
<Dreamer3> Skif: but getmail can deliver straight to maildir
<Dreamer3> Skif: how would i set that up with cyrus?
<Skif> Dreamer3: what's getmail?  fetchmail clone?
<Dreamer3> Skif: yes
<Skif> Dreamer3: just have it deliver to your local MTA, and tell that to deliver to cyrus
<wliu> crumsun: ok, now it says open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.  cdrecord invalid argument.  cannot set SG_SET_TIMEOUT
<redrum> which program should I use to play .mp3's?
<Dreamer3> Skif: starting to sound complicated :)
<Skif> Dreamer3: the cyrus packages have all sorts of "insert this into your {postfix,sendmail,whatever} conf file" snippets
<eskilo> crimsun:  dsa, el gamal
<Dreamer3> Skif: i'm looking at the FAQ now
<crimsun> eskilo: option (1)?
<Skif> dreamer: well, running a real IMAP server isn't trivial :)
<eskilo> it didn't offer the aes256..you have to add it as a command line option or something.
<eskilo> yeah i think 1
<redrum> how do I get those little graphs in the taskbar with cpu load, etc?
<Dreamer3> Skif: i don't want a real imap server, justa message store where my inbox goes... hence imap and getmail :)
<wliu> crimsun: any reason why nautilus isn't doing this for me?
<eskilo> redrum:  right click on the bar and add an apple.
<Skif> dreamer: um, if you're just delivering locally, then why bother with imap at all?
<eskilo> applet.
<eskilo> imap is so rad
<Dreamer3> Skif: because i need to be able to get to this mail from any computer on the network
<regeya> redrum, are you asking because you're unable to play mp3s under rhythmbox, or because you don't like rhythmbox, or what :-)  because the answer to the first is in the ubuntu wiki...someone post a link...
<redrum> regeya: thx
<Skif> Dreamer3: *shrug* cyrus is really pretty easy to get running, but ymmv
* regeya wants to add an apple to the panel
<crimsun> wliu: not offhand; I've always used cdrecord directly.
<Dreamer3> Skif: i like the ability to jump computers and mail clients on a whim
<crimsun> wliu: have you checked bugzilla?
<wliu> crimsun: nope
<Dreamer3> Skif: i have no doubt i could get it running in 5 minutes, it's just getting getmail/fetch mail to work with it (no local is really needed)
<Skif> Dreamer3: me too, that's why I put it all on IMAP.
* Skif always has a local MTA running
* Skif waits for CD to finish ripping so he can reboot with new kernel :-\
<da_bon_bon> does arrar4 have a graphical install ?
<thundrcleeze> Can someone point me to some directions as to how to install cedega from source?
<billytwowilly> hmm. why is bchunk outputting .ugh files instead of .iso?
<crimsun> thundrcleeze: #cedega
<regeya> anything is on-topic unless it involves cedega
* regeya runs away
<thundrcleeze> Thanks.
<nuuB> is there a more approriate place than this chat room for a novice such as myself to get some help?
<Dreamer3> hmmm
<Dreamer3> Skif: how do you deliver mail to cyrus? smtp?
* thundrcleeze thinks cedega is rather disliked here.
<Skif> dreamer: LMTP, actually
<Skif> There ought to be a command-line lmtp injector somewhere for cyrus
* Skif has postfix do it for him
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmmm
* Dreamer3 isn't used to configuring mtas
<slave> HEllo all !
<Dreamer3> printing and mtas are two things on linux i've never gotten to
<Dreamer3> but printing is high on list
<wliu> crimsun: do you think if i installed xcdroast it would do it right?
<slave> I try to start nfs server "sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart" but command doesn't exist, please help ?
<crimsun> wliu: no idea, like I said, I use cdrecord directly.
<eskilo> which is the "most secure", sha1 sha256 md5 ripemd160 ??
<billytwowilly> hmm. in the .cue there are three tracks and bchunk is making 3 isos out of it.
<crimsun> eskilo: not really a good question.
<billytwowilly> how do I get this to make the .bin .cue into one iso?
<Tomcat_> md5 is quite unsecure though I think.
<Skif> eskilo: what do you mean by "most secure"?
<Tomcat_> *insecure
<crimsun> eskilo: sha256 is passably stronger than sha1
<crimsun> Tomcat_: I wouldn't call it insecure at all.
<eskilo> most secure seems extremely straightforward to me..
<eskilo> for a given key size, which one is hardest to crack..
<Tomcat_> Well the chance that you can force a collision is much higher in MD5...
<Tomcat_> Of course they're all more or less on the same security level.
<crimsun> Tomcat_: higher than...?
<Tomcat_> crimsun: Much higher than before they were able to do it :)
<eskilo> why do people make things like md5 if sha1 is better?
<crimsun> eskilo: increased bits doesn't necessarily indicate stronger security. At all.
<Skif> SHA-1 has a slightly lower collision rate than MD5, IIRC
<eskilo> for a given algorithm it does
<Skif> eskilo: 'coz md5 is about 5 times faster
<Skif> and sometimes you don't mind
<eskilo> i guess i should ask, which algorithm has the best ratio of check time vs. crack time..
<crimsun> eskilo: step back for a second and consider the fact that security is invasive. If someone truly wants it, there's nothing stopping him/her from obtaining it.
<eskilo> that's silly
<Skif> eskilo: computer security is all about how hard you want them to work for it
<eskilo> you can encrypt things such that all the compuers on earth couldn't crack them in a million years.
<rempresent> i need to convert a .mov to an .avi, what can i use to do that?
<crimsun> eskilo: that is our _hope_, not reality.
<eskilo> that's a reality.
<crimsun> ok, I can tell this is going to be pointless.
<Skif> eskilo: even if you could, it's still crackable.  It's all about tradeoffs-- time vs. space vs. recoverability
<eskilo> you can encrypt things such that even if every atom in the universe was trying to crack them at the rate of atomic vibrations, it would take billions ofy ears.
<wliu> crimsun: heh, cdrecord doesn't support DVD burning it says.
<crimsun> wliu: you need -pro or whatever
<Skif> eskilo: I'd ask how, but I'm afraid you will tell me.  The fact is, we're not there yet.
<eskilo> is anyone here using off-the-record encryption on your im?
<crimsun> wliu: or whatever the dvdrtools equiv is
* Skif reboots w/new kernel
<redrum> crimsun: no sound still, but sometimes when i click things in the gui, i hear a slight 'click' in the speakers.
<eskilo> Skif:  make a key such that 10^the_number_of_digits_in_that_key is greater than the number of atomic vibrations that would occur in the universe in a few billion years.
<eskilo> easy as pie.
<crimsun> the only algorithm that is "uncrackable" is the one-time pad. And if you ever reuse it, poof, there goes your "uncrackability."
<crimsun> eskilo: and what happens in a (few billion years)+1?
<eskilo> the nsa comes for you.
<zenwhen> I cant figure it out
<rempresent> anyone know how i can turn a .mov to a .avi?
<zenwhen> apt wants to remove every single x based app
<crimsun> rempresent: use mencoder
<zenwhen> in order to upgrade to hoary
<Dreamer3> crimsun: that's someone elses problem :)
<rempresent> mencoder... thanks
* Dreamer3 installs the cyrus imap server to try it
<zenwhen> and its not installing gnome back
<wliu> crimsun: dvd+rw-tools is in synaptic.  do you think this'll do it?
<zenwhen> I suppose I cant upgrade to hoary for some reason.
<crimsun> Dreamer3: encryption is not the end-all solution, as bruce schneier finally paraphrased.
<linuxn00b> I can't boot into ubuntu after running "reiserfsck --rebuild-tree -S /dev/hda1" in knoppix :s
<crimsun> wliu: iirc, that only blanks but doesn't actually record
<zenwhen> is hoarys gnome made up of a lot less packages or something?
<bubbanga> is there a program that will play asf and asx streaming video from websites?
<Dreamer3> hmmm, i still like xfce, but kinda feels good to be back in gnome
<crimsun> bubbanga: mplayer. Try the mozilla plugin for mplayer.
* Dreamer3 wonders if cyrus can keep mail in his home dir... 
* Dreamer3 guesses not
<crimsun> zenwhen: more.
<bubbanga> i have
<crimsun> zenwhen: and it'll remove XFree86 to install X.Org as necessary.
<zenwhen> Wow
<zenwhen> Well
<bubbanga> but
<zenwhen> I can;t upgrade then
<Dreamer3> are there ubuntu US mirros?
<bubbanga> when i click on the link it trys to either open with specified program
<crimsun> zenwhen: ...because?
<bubbanga> or save
<guest> apt-get install acroread-plugin does not work (I have uncommented warty universe). What could be wrong?
<zenwhen> because it wants to remove gnome, and al of my apps and not just upgrade them.
<bubbanga> not using the plugin for some reason
<bubbanga> all other media plays fine with the mplayer plugin
<crimsun> zenwhen: aren't you using dist-upgrade?
<zenwhen> is smart upgrade in synaptic the same thing?
<crimsun> bubbanga: have you consulted the documentation for the plugin?
<Dreamer3> found them
<crimsun> zenwhen: yes
<zenwhen> well then as I said
<bubbanga> umm yeah
<zenwhen> It wants to remove gnome.
<zenwhen> And nearly every app.
<crimsun> zenwhen: you uninstalled all backports, etc., first, correct?
<zenwhen> yes, it wants to remove every single x based applicatoion on my machine.
<crimsun> zenwhen: and you _only_ have hoary deb lines, correct?
<crimsun> (and of course updated)
<zenwhen> you mean one backport can stop gnome from being able to be installed?
<regeya> huh?
<crimsun> depending on how poorly it's versioned, it's possible.
<zenwhen> oh
<zenwhen> well then I cant test :(
<crimsun> why not?
<zenwhen> I cant be bothered to format yet, and wont dig through every single package
<crimsun> guest: it's not in universe; it's in multiverse.
<zenwhen> looking for some tiny versioning error
<crimsun> zenwhen: it should be fairly simple to remember which backports you've installed.
<crimsun> when in doubt, pencil+paper.
<zenwhen> I wish it could just fix it
<crimsun> guest: look at ,,apt-cache policy acroread-plugin''
<zenwhen> I installed a lot of backports.
<crimsun> now you understand why ubuntu devels recommend strongly against them.
<zenwhen> I also installed debs from debian. I figured an upgrade might work but I guess I have to reinstall.
<zenwhen> well I strongly want newer software than was being offered.
* regeya plans to reinstall
* regeya is a big kid
<zenwhen> I am not aksing anyone to fix it.
<zenwhen> But thanks for the info.
<zenwhen> asking*
<crimsun> regeya: no need to reinstall. Just uninstall the backports and dist-upgrade to hoary.
<redrum> anyone know how to install seti@home?
<regeya> I see.  So, then, all those packages that were installed when I brazenly added ubuntu-bp to my sources-list and dist-upgraded will be easy to track down, eh? ;-)
<nuuB> is there a more approriate place than this chat room for a novice such as myself to get some help?
<regeya> no lectures, please; I knew I was causing a mess
<regeya> it was either install things on my own or run Debian Unstable.
<crimsun> regeya: yes, they are fairly easy to track down given the use of apt-cache and a web browser.
<regeya> web browser...
<regeya> ...
<zenwhen> wow, I was excited about using hoary too
<zenwhen> :(
<zenwhen> ths sucks
<crimsun> the other alternative was to ask ubuntu members who are familiar with correct versioning to build _proper_ backports.
* regeya grumbles...mutters...eyes www.debian.org
<redrum> how do i do an apt-cache search? say I wanted to search for 'seti', what would i put in  'apt-cache search <here>'?
<zenwhen> well one of this solves the current issue we are facing. You are baiscally telling us "I told you so."
<crimsun> redrum: put what you want to search for.
<FLeiXiuS`> zenwhen: it's going to remove gnome due to the upgrade to xorg,  It's simply has to reinstall the neccessary credentials in order to procede to a safe install.
<wliu> crimsun: yey, installing dvd+rw-tools made nautilus happy.  thanks for all your help.
<zenwhen> FLeiXiuS`, and every app I use?
<redrum> crimsun: why does so much unrelated stuff come back?
<crimsun> zenwhen: no, I gave you a pointer. Use apt-cache and your favourite web browser to deduce which packages to uninstall.
<FLeiXiuS`> zenwhen: that is correct
<regeya> zenwhen: one of the only things I don't like about dealing with certain people is the condescending attitude.  I guess we were supposed to be *happy* with a few broken proggys until the next release. :-P
<FLeiXiuS`> zenwhen: How are you going about upgrading to hoary, out of curiosity
<zenwhen> With the array 4 instal cd
<zenwhen> install*
<crimsun> I obviously can't tell you precisely _which_ packages to uninstall, because I have no idea which you installed.
<nuuB> will someone please answer me, i'm just a novice trying to learn and if noone in here wants to help then at least point me to someplace that will
<FLeiXiuS`> zenwhen: Oh well it was always much easier to just change the warty's in /etc/apt/sources.list to hoary :-P.  Then let apt do the upgrades for you
<crimsun> nuuB: have you established that you can resolve hostnames?
<zenwhen> FLeiXiuS`,  dont have the option
<crimsun> nuuB: does ,,ip a'' show your modem interface has a real ip?
<zenwhen> I am on dialup
<eskilo> how long should it take to generate keys with 4096 bits?
<eskilo> like ten minutes?
<crimsun> eskilo: took 10 minutes on a P4 2.4
<eskilo> i'm on 900mhz.
<eskilo> hah!  you did 4096 you nut. :)
<wliu> does anyone know if VMware running windows will recognize my hardware if my hardware isn't recognized on linux?
<crimsun> eskilo: I have 8192 ones, too.
<crimsun> I like draining my entropy pools.
<nuuB> i will check
<zenwhen> i just dotn understand why having a backport installed would cause apt to not want to install gnome.
<zenwhen> It just so annoying.
<zenwhen> don't*
<nuuB> "dev argument is required"
<crimsun> zenwhen: it's _possible_ that it's the cause. It's not _definitely_ the cause.
<eskilo> the nice thing is that the ratio of cpu power needed to crack/encode increases exponentially with increasing computing power.
<zenwhen> Its everything to do with X.
<zenwhen> Not just gnome.
<zenwhen> kde apps are being removed too.
<crimsun> zenwhen: what is your estimation of pure ubuntu packages on your machine?
<zenwhen> but some gnome apps are bign upgraded. Oh well. This is too much of a mess.
<zenwhen> being*
<crimsun> and are you pinning?
<zenwhen> crimsun, I installed a few backports. Mainly internet related stuff like Firefox and the like. Gaim, Chat...
<zenwhen> Xchat...
<zenwhen> But some more too
<zenwhen> random stuff
<zenwhen> Gxine
<zenwhen> It really is too much to undo but thanks for your help.
<crimsun> I testify that it is 100% possible to maintain a smooth sid+experimental+hoary system, updated and dist-upgraded daily, with the use of pinning.
<zenwhen> Ill just wait for the final release and format.
<HrdwrBoB> crimsun: but for a 'normal' user
<HrdwrBoB> it's not a very good idea
<wliu> does anyone know how i can mount my ntfs partition as read/write?  i changed the 'ro' to 'rw' in fstab and remounted by i still can't modify anything in that partition
<crimsun> HrdwrBoB: god no, it's horrific, and I recommend strongly against it.
<nuuB> crimsun: i typed "ip a ''" but it wanted more info - it said dev argument is required
<crimsun> nuuB: no, just: ip a
<jdub> wliu: rw is not supported, because with the current drivers, you will wreck your partition
<jdub> wliu: you may want to try the 'ntfs captive' stuff
<bitfoo> i was just debating if i should sell my lappy and get a powerbook but they are way too expensive :|
<nuuB> crimson: ok, i ran it, what info am i looking for?
<crimsun> nuuB: ppp0?
* lunitik hugs whoever took out the xmms dependency for mplayer-nogui  8)
<nuuB> crimsun: it has 3 entries, lo, eth0, and sit0
<crimsun> lunitik: in hoary?
<lunitik> crimsun: yeah
<crimsun> lunitik: lamont removed that silly xmms dependency in mplayer-nogui iirc.
* lunitik thanks lamont :)
<crimsun> nuuB: your modem sits behind eth0?
<nuuB> yes
<LucidVisions> Hello all, Hey, so is it ok to install the normal wine and crossover office also?
<crimsun> nuuB: does it have a globally-unique ip address?
<LucidVisions> will it cause problems if i install both?
<crimsun> LucidVisions: it's ok. Install them in separate locations.
<LucidVisions> crimsun: very cool,
<LucidVisions> I was worried that they might confilct, so ill go ahead then..
<zenwhen> jdong can shove his stupid backports up his ass
<nuuB> crimsun: i do not understand what you mean by "globally unique ip address" - it is a us robotics external serial modem and i have dialup
<Hegge`> how can i set up my network in ubuntu
<Hegge`> ??
<crimsun> nuuB: it means an ip address.
<KlaasVaag> Hegge`, what part of it?
<nuuB> i assigned the ubuntu machine with 192.168.1.20
<Hegge`> i out in a new card
<Hegge`> how can i configure it
<Hegge`> whats ubuntus dhcp client?
<KlaasVaag> configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Hegge`> it has been configured right
<Hegge`> i just can get out on the net
<Hegge`> but i can use it in gentoo
<Hegge`> :P
<Hegge`> on my other computer..
<KlaasVaag> Hegge`, i have no idea what your problem is.. could you say it again?
<Hegge`> i cant get the network up an running
<KlaasVaag> you need to configure your networkcard which is already configured correctly?
<Hegge`> its configured correctly
<Hegge`> but i wonder if there are any know problems around this area?
<KlaasVaag> Hegge`, not that i know of
<Hegge`> okay
<Hegge`> what is ubuntus dhcp client
<Hegge`> ?
<zenwhen> ubuntu-desktop:
<zenwhen>  Depends: synaptic but it is not going to be installed
<zenwhen>  Depends: update-notifier but it is not going to be installed
<crimsun> Hegge`: standard isc dhclient v3
<zenwhen> why arent those on the cd?
<KlaasVaag> dhclient i believe
<Hegge`> ok
<Hegge`> ty :D
<Hegge`> got it now
<KlaasVaag> :)
<Hegge`> didnt wanna reboot
<Hegge`> its a 100mhz
<Hegge`> whit edu ram
<nuuB> crimsun: i assigned the ubuntu machine with 192.168.1.20
<Hegge`> KlaasVaag : do u have any idea how i can get rid of evry thing that has whit gnome and xfree to do? , im installing xorg
<Hegge`> anyways .. brb
<Dreamer3> what is everyone using instea dof procmail these days?
<Dreamer3> i just need something quick and dirty that can take mail from getmail and hand it off to cyrus via lmtp
<Dreamer3> ah, maildrop
<Dreamer3> well, maildrop doesn't do lmtp :)
<crimsun> nuuB: can you successfully ping a hostname like www.yahoo.com ?
<bluefoxicy> is it possible and sane to upgrade from woody to warty?
<lunitik> bluefoxicy: yes
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: former: yes. latter: questionable, but yes.
<bluefoxicy> what about sarge
<lunitik> add 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe multiverse' to your sources.list, and 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-base'
<smo> As always, it's wiki'd .. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyUpgradeNotes
<bluefoxicy> this guy apparently added some stuff from sarge
<bitfoo> sarge!?
<bluefoxicy> which broke his woody
<KlaasVaag> bluefoxicy, if you like receiving a lot of upgrades every day.. yes ;)
<bitfoo> i thought i broke my woody once :(
<crimsun> sarge will probably be newer than warty for many packages
<bluefoxicy> KlaasVaag:  no, I meant to warty from woody plus whatever came with sarge's firefox
<lunitik> KlaasVaag: warty gets very few upgrades... its stable  :/
<nuuB> crimsun: i must disconnect from here to try it
<lunitik> stable + frozen
<bitfoo> i tried archlinux today
<bitfoo> but it was really really hard :|
<lunitik> bitfoo: good job?
<KlaasVaag> bluefoxicy, you are right.. i misread.. i considered this an upgrade from warty -> hoary
<bitfoo> ubuntu is the nice ;D
<KlaasVaag> its 8 am, and i didnt sleep yet
<lunitik> bluefoxicy: do what I said and come back if you have issues  :)
<zenwhen> crimsun,
<inc_> sup room
<crimsun> zenwhen: yes?
<bluefoxicy> <Charmy> Bsically other than DRASTIC sweeping changes.
<zenwhen> I found the issue. Ubuntu-desktop cant be installed because of the synaptic backport and the synaptic backport cant be remnoved without everything else in the world.
<bluefoxicy> <Bluefox> seeing as it's broken, you could just keep both pieces
<bluefoxicy> :)
<zenwhen> is there a way to revert it
<zenwhen> :(
<crimsun> zenwhen: should force a downgrade then with --force-depends
<inc_> crimsun, thanks again for getting my sound working
<crimsun> inc_: np at all.
<zenwhen> crimsun, I am sorry. I don't understand.
<inc_> i can play cds no prob, but i think gstreamer doesn't like my sound card or something cuase i can't play mp3s
<zenwhen> I should use --force-depends as a part of what command?
<lunitik> crimsun: why not --force-downgrade?
<lunitik> zenwhen: dpkg -i
<zenwhen> on what
<crimsun> zenwhen: sudo aptitude install synaptic=0.53.4-1ubuntu4
<zenwhen> am I supposed to be installing another synaptic?
<crimsun> zenwhen: make sure that you have a warty/main line
<zenwhen> thank you crimsun
<KlaasVaag> inc_, ifaik ubuntu does not support mp3 by default..
<zenwhen> if this allows me to upgrade I may kiss you
<crimsun> lunitik: depends on how broken his dependencies are.
<bluefoxicy> haha
<bluefoxicy> I'm the king of making up crap as i go along.
<crimsun> inc_: please see /wiki/RestrictedFormats for 'gstreamer0.8-mad'
<KlaasVaag> inc_, im quite sure this is explained in the wiki
<inc_> yeah i installed the gstreammer 8 mad
<bluefoxicy> <Bluefox> Apt was only designed to go forwards, not backwards.  It's therefore exceedingly difficult and usually unpleasant to go backwards, also potentially destructive, kind of like vomiting.
<bluefoxicy> <Bluefox> the debian developers are quite taken to releasing a stable release once it's stable, i.e. once they've spent 10 months testing every piece of software and fixing anything that breaks.  If something breaks later, they find the fix in the new version and move it back to the old version to avoid breaking anything else
<bluefoxicy> <Bluefox> hence, they never really saw a need to actually go back to an older version of anything
* bluefoxicy now stops flooding the channel with garbage :)
<nuuBE> crimsun: i pinged www.yahoo.com and one of my isp's name servers by ip - the yahoo attempt returned nothing, and the name server attempt made and effort and said "host unreachable"
<crimsun> nuuBE: doesn't appear that networking was configured properly then.
<gobeavs> If I am running KDE and switched the appropriate settings to use it (sound: OSS --> arts) if I go back to GNOME will it have my previous settings or my KDE settings?
<inc_> i have the gstreamer properties open but none of the options work in test
<crimsun> inc_: is esd running? pgrep esd
<lunitik> gobeavs: depends... did gstreamer-properties take the change?
<redrum> i just upgraded to 'hoary'.  when i go to open up the 'music player' i get an error message - '...Couldn't initialize scheduler...'
<gobeavs> yes
<inc_> guess not.. not respons when i run that
<zenwhen> crimsun, I understand why the backports annoy you guys so much now
<zenwhen> >:(
<redrum> same with totem...
<gobeavs> lunitik: but I assume it would be easy to switch back?
<redrum> err diff error but doesn't open
<lunitik> gobeavs: umm... yeah... you just choose something different...
<gobeavs> lun: ok :D
<crimsun> redrum: please check if the test functions in gstreamer-properties work
<thu> just curious.. do Debian unstable packages Just Work on Ubuntu?
<gobeavs> also, would it be worth it to upgrade to hoary? How unstable is it?
<crimsun> thu: sometimes. highly unrecommended.
<bitfoo> i havent had it crash yet :/
<redrum> crimsun: clicking 'test' crashes the program
<inc_> bitfoo: 5...4..3.. lol
<KlaasVaag> i've had several..
<lunitik> gobeavs: fairly stable... only had 2 major issues since I switched... and I've been using since it started getting work...
<KlaasVaag> al very reproducible..
<bluefoxicy> tcpdump, netstat, finger, dpkg, apt, they all work and look the same in woody as in ubuntu warty and in sarge, right?
<gobeavs> lunitik: ok...thanks
<KlaasVaag> when i try to unmount an automatically mounted usbdevice it freezes
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: nearly.
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: for the most part, they're "close enough" if indistinguishable. Now Hoary is another story altogether...
<bluefoxicy> <Charmy> for a COURSE whre i'm being MARKED
<bluefoxicy> <Charmy> so if the output from a woody program is different from a sarge program
<bluefoxicy> <Charmy> i will lose marks
<KlaasVaag> maybe anyone has an idea how this can be prevented?
<lunitik> KlaasVaag: other than "don't unmount it"?  :P
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  just in dpkg right
<KlaasVaag> lunitik, i was jast going to say that :)
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  with the signature checking?
<KlaasVaag> s\jast\just
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: among others, but they're implementation-specific. The respective changelogs will be helpful.
<inc_> so how does one get esd to work ?
<crimsun> inc_: are source and sink both set to esd*?
<inc_> yeah but i get an erro
<gobeavs> I could just be dumb...but does ubuntulinux.org not have a hoary download?
<KlaasVaag> probably the first :P
<inc_> if i set it to oss i get  OSS device "/dev/dsp" is already in use by another program
<gobeavs> :-O! :D
<KlaasVaag> http://www.google.nl/search?q=hoary+download+site%3Aubuntulinux.org&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<KlaasVaag> owh.. that was for you, gobeavs  :)
<gobeavs> ah, thank you KlaasVaag :D
<crimsun> inc_: lsof /dev/dsp*
<KlaasVaag> what a help google can be :)
<nuuBE> crimsun: i just tried to find networking docs on the ubuntu website but only found a pointer to "Computer->System Configuration->Networking" - where can i find docs to help me get networking configured properly?
<crimsun> nuuBE: tried wvdial directly?
<crimsun> nuuBE: have you read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DialupModemHowto ?
<crimsun> apologies, but work calls again.
<nuuBE> crimsun: yes, i followed the dialup modem howto tutorial to get the modem to work - it connects with pon and disconnects with poff successfully
<nuuBE> crimsun: i have not tried wvdial (unless that is used in the pon) - i will need to look that up
<inc_> crimsun: http://minimzx.com/lsof.txt
<eskilo> why can't enigmail encrypt html messages?  that's ridiculous.
<redrum> crimsun: now when i run gstreamer-properties and click 'test', i get an error - 'Failed to construct test pipeline for...'
<inc_> same here redrum
<redrum> hmm. no sound, no video
<inc_> i got video and sound work from cds but not mp3s
<eskilo> you still use mp3?
<lunitik> inc_: enable universe and 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad'
<inc_> already done that
<lunitik> inc_: kick it harder?
<redrum> same here
<inc_> <kicking>
<inc_> lol
* lunitik did that and is listening to an mp3 playlist right now...
<inc_> eskilo: too many mp3 to convert lol
<zenwhen> oh no
<zenwhen> my upgrade froze
<zenwhen> /etc/X11/XF86Config
<zenwhen> danging
<zenwhen> Errors were encountered while processing:
<zenwhen>  /cdrom//pool/main/g/gimp/gimp-data_2.2.2-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<zenwhen> Failed to apply all changes! Scroll in this buffer to see what went wrong
<kakalto> how can I replace a system icon with a custom one?
<meuwe> everybody, i was install kdevelop with synaptics, it was done but, i have a trouble with it, kdevelop can't runing.. :(
<zenwhen> is my system screwed now?
<thu> (Y)es, (S)ure, (B)etcha
<inc_> rm -rf / lol
<zenwhen> haha
<zenwhen> are you two comedians?
<zenwhen> its seems as though you might be
<inc_> :( no
<zenwhen> because you are so darn funny
<meuwe> any body help me..??
<KlaasVaag> meuwe, reinstall it?
<inc_> what did it say when u scrolled in the buffer?
<KlaasVaag> probably wont work, but worth trying
<inc_> kdevlop.. does that require kde?
<KlaasVaag> probably at least some of the libraries..
<kakalto> zenwhen, you're not screwed yet
<kakalto> reboot, then you're screwed.
<steve_> does anyone know how I can play .wma extension files in linux
<zenwhen> I just restarted the upgrade process
<zenwhen> lol
<meuwe> KlassVaag, i was reinstall but it isn't work... :(
<Dreamer3> cool
<steve_> I thought the divx codec would work
<Dreamer3> i think i can have getmail call cyrdeliver directly
<kakalto> steve_, you apt-get w32codecs?
<zenwhen> I will either be running hoary in the next hour or destroy my install
<zenwhen> OR BOTH
<zenwhen> :)
<steve_> believe it or not, I have those
<lunitik> kakalto: that only has mpg of any use...
<steve_> I will reinstall I guess
<kakalto> does anyone know how I can replace my rubbish bin icon?
<kakalto> lunitik, ok.
<kakalto> steve_, don't use wma.
<lunitik> kakalto: installs 'essential', not 'all'... (which coincidentally what I have installed  :)
<meuwe> KlassVaag, i must install kde ??
<kakalto> convert it to mp3
<steve_> why
<kakalto> wma is crap
<steve_> ok
<redrum> i picked a couple different options in gstreamer-properties, and i got the tests to 'run' with 'OSS - Open Sound System' selected, but no sound came out
<kakalto> :P
<steve_> this is for video
<kakalto> oh
<steve_> from lets say ebaums world
<kakalto> then use...
<kakalto> something else :P
<steve_> oka
<steve_> okay
<inc_> hmm.. make sure sound volume is up?
<inc_> you got it working more then me
<KlaasVaag> redrum, try alsa?
<kakalto> steve_, I thought that video was wmv
<KlaasVaag> meuwe, only if you want to use kde
<redrum> KlaasVaag: what to do with it?
<steve_> it is, but the play wont play them in linux
<kakalto> you know, windows msomething video
<lunitik> kakalto: m = media...
<meuwe> KlassVaag, but i have kdevelop doesn't work.. :( what must i do ??
<kakalto> that's the one
<kakalto> it escaped me
<KlaasVaag> meuwe, what version?? warty?
<redrum> KlaasVaag: i tried to make sure all the volumes were turned up and nothing is muted in alsamixer
<kakalto> steve_, sorry, I can't really help you, I'm fairly new to linux aswell
<meuwe> KlassVaag, i use universe
<kakalto> may I ask everyone the question again: Does anyone know how I can replace my rubbish bin icon?
<meuwe> as a respitory
<kakalto> *icons
<KlaasVaag> redrum: scrolled all the way to the right as well?? my onboard soundcard has DSX channels, or something like that.. and with them muted it wont work either
<Dreamer3> i think i can have getmail call cyrdeliver directly
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<KlaasVaag> kakalto, tried google/wiki?
<kakalto> nope
* lunitik wonders how getmail differs from fetchmail?
<KlaasVaag> kakalto, do it then :)
<kakalto> I'm not sure how common it is, for people to want to change icons
<kakalto> so I didn't before, but I will look.
<KlaasVaag> lunitik, a lot.. afaik at least a lot more features
<inc_> i changed mine but not just one
<inc_> you place them in the .icons of your home dir
<redrum> KlaasVaag: just checked that, nothing is turned off
<KlaasVaag> redrum, thats odd..
<redrum> KlaasVaag: i'm using SPDIF...
* LucidVisions has wine and cross over office pro installed now,yeahh..cross over office pro is so pimp
<KlaasVaag> redrum, sorry, never heard of that..
* KlaasVaag is away for a while.. later
<coobra> is there any one here that is helping ubuntu building this ubuntu...if there is. you are doing a good job :)
<pepsi__> can i get hoary isos?
<KlaasVaag> pepsi__, check the website
<pepsi__> yeah im looking
<KlaasVaag> pepsi__: http://www.google.nl/search?q=hoary+download+site%3Aubuntulinux.org&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<LucidVisions> dam folks, I cant believe how fast cross over office pro is, codeweavers has done a great job indeed
<pepsi__> KlaasVaag, thx.. dunno why i didnt google it in the first place.. thought id be able to find it on ubuntu's site
<KlaasVaag> you probably would have found it.. i like using google using the site:xxx.com option..
<KlaasVaag> most of the time much faster the browsing
<pepsi__> just add that as a search term?
<Dreamer3> anyone familiar with readahead?
<KlaasVaag> yep
<Dreamer3> KlaasVaag: what do you know?
<KlaasVaag> Dreamer3, no
<KlaasVaag> :)
<Dreamer3> i just hear about it
<Dreamer3> noh
<KlaasVaag> sorry.. was answering pepsi__
<KlaasVaag> never heard of anything called readahead.. i _do_ know something about redhat, but that is not what you mean?
<Dreamer3> nope, readahead... to read apps into the buffer before they are actually needed hence speeding up their launch times
<KlaasVaag> sounds nice
<mircosoft> hi
* mircosoft sucks
* mircosoft gives $500k to each ubuntu user
* lunitik thinks trolls are fun
* mircosoft gives lunitik $1m
<Dreamer3> mircosoft: what's this for?
<mircosoft> what?
<Dreamer3> the $$$?
<mircosoft> for being evil
<tulip> !
<Dreamer3> i'm evil?
<HaloGray> I really wish the audio issue in hoary would get worked out
* LucidVisions looks like we are going to have a long night/morning,lol
<mircosoft> no for I being evil
<pepsi__> what audio issue?
<HaloGray> I'm tired of typing killall esd every time some audio issue comes up
<HaloGray> something about esd not giving up control of the audio device to anything else
<HaloGray> so if something is set to use alsa or OSS, such as flash, mplayer, xmms, and various others they either crash or give out no sound
<HaloGray> killall esd fixes the issue... but it's only a temporary fix and it's not a very good one
<HaloGray> it wasn't this way in warty
<psf> any ideas about automated making of mainmodules?
<Zotnix> woo... finally got rhythmbox to play mp3s
<meuwe> everybody, i was install apache2 but i can't find virtual host on the configuration... :(
<meuwe> how i instal the module ??
<jk> meuwe: you can create them in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<jk> the virtual hosts that is
<meuwe> jk, ok thank's
<meuwe> jk, i can't find file configuration on it.. :(
<mike_douglas> any here ever done a PXE install?
<jk> meuwe: you need to create it
<meuwe> jk, /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<meuwe>  it's true ??
<jk> you can call it whatever you like, i just create one virtualhost file per host
<LinuxJones> mike_douglas, I read about it you need to setup a TFTP server or something
<mircosoft> HaloGray: its a problem in esd
<mircosoft> thats why JeffW is pro polyaudio
<meuwe> jk, where i can find the documentation for it ??
<mircosoft> meuwe: i sudjest you join #vhcs
<bborkk> Anyone know why the Ubuntu wxPython package when using Python 2.4 is wxPython 2.4.2.4 instead of 2.5.3?
<meuwe> mircosoft, ok thanks i join now... :D
<Zotnix> Hmm. Slow night.
<mircosoft> bborkk: goto the u-d mailing list
<mircosoft> i saw a talk about this
<bborkk> microsoft: what is u-d?
<mircosoft> ubuntu-devel
<bborkk> thanks.
<will_cat> hello
<will_cat> good morning
<will_cat> somebody could tell me if de kernel-image-i686-2.6.10 works well?
<bborkk> will_cat: So far it seems fine.
<will_cat> ok
<will_cat> and so, i update the file /boot/grub/menu.lst with this image
<will_cat> and then just load it, and it recognize all my hardware?
<LinuxJones> will_cat, it will edit the grub menu for you
<will_cat> wow, that's great
<will_cat> and if it doesn't work well?
<LinuxJones> will_cat, did you install the restricted modules ?
<will_cat> yes
<LinuxJones> will_cat, you can hit ESC when your computer boots and says Loading Grub, select the kernel your running now
<LinuxJones> will_cat, you'll need to install those as well
<will_cat> ok
<jk> meuwe: /usr/share/doc/apache2
<mircosoft> LinuxJones: be careful when saying that
<mircosoft> kernel 2.6.10-2 replaces 2.6.10
<LinuxJones> mircosoft, saying what ?
<meuwe> jk, ok thank's.. [sorry iam a newbie.. :( ] 
<mircosoft> and also a small boot partion would mean the old image will get deleted
<will_cat> somebody knows something about tulip ethernet cards?
<mircosoft> yes
<mircosoft> google does
<goldfish_> lol
<d3vic3> he
<d3vic3> heh
<martin> Is it not assumed that google has already been consulted ?
<d3vic3> martin, in some cases, not
<tulip> will_cat, me no
<zenwhen> I am running hoary now.
<zenwhen> :)
<zenwhen> its pretty nice.
<Slant> When I added Universe (hoary), a bunch of package updates come through. Is this normal? I don't want to be stuck with bugs from universe?
<niterider> hello...quick question...is there webcam support in ubuntu?
<spacey> niterider, sure, could depend on your webcam though
<niterider> hmm...
<altan> isn't it a bit retarded that a TGZ file I download and extract in my home directory has permissions on the extracted files that prevent me from deleting them?
<spacey> niterider, if your webcam works in linux it will work in ubuntu
<niterider> a labtec webcam, always showed in gnomemeeting as a logitech quickcam though
<niterider> i was told webcam support isn't available in all distros anymore
<spacey> niterider, i have no idea
<spacey> never used a webcam myself =)
<niterider> i know is a ,cousin of sorts to ubuntu, my webcam doesn't work anymore
<spacey> altan, if you don't want the orginal permissions you can probably add some flag (man tar)
<niterider> k....i like to use gnomemeeting
<altan> hmm
<niterider> so now i'm tryin to find a distro that will work
<niterider> but i want to stay in the Deb family
<altan> just as a general users' perspective though, my sister uses Ubuntu on her desktop and there's no way she could understand something from man
<spacey> altan, if you want other permissions in the tarball then make it right
<altan> spacey: a downloaded tarball of icons
<spacey> when you make a tarball you can chose ifyou want to keep orginal perms or not
<|QuaD-> we need to get sunbird packaged :)
<FAST> so do waht do most ubuntu users prefer?   for email.... evolution or thunderbird
<spacey> FAST, depends on what you need maybe.
<FAST> just email
<|QuaD-> FAST: i like thunderbird, most probably prefer evolution
<spacey> i use thunderbird myself, but you need tasks and outlook stuff go evolution
<website> have someone set framebuffer on hoary (framebuffer + xorg)?
<FAST> i like thunderbird too.... maybe i should start since i used it in windows
<niterider> vote for t-bird here too
<spacey> FAST, wel install thunderbird then
<spacey> if you like it its easy
<spacey> do what you like =P
<|QuaD-> i find evolution bloated
<|QuaD-> but thunderbird lacks calendar, todo, etc
<|QuaD-> and sunbird isn't in the repos yet
<coreyh> anybody get a WPC54G card to work with warty?
<altan> dpkg: error processing gnustep-netclasses (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2 <---- I get this whenever I install something. It's left over from GNUStep (which has given errors on every OS I've downloaded it on) but I wish I could get rid of it
<mircosoft> |QuaD-: i find evolution missing a lot of features
<mjr> heh, "I find evolution bloated, but thunderbird lacks all this bloat I need" ;)
<|QuaD-> mircosoft: what is it missing
<mircosoft> evolution is bloated they need to copy gmail
<|QuaD-> mjr: haha basically
<altan> QuaD: you can get sunbird as a mozilla extension
<|QuaD-> altan: not anymore
<|QuaD-> doesn't support 1.0
<mircosoft> |QuaD-: the alarm you can't edit them
<altan> not anmore? heh
<mircosoft> you need to delete them and readd
<niterider> well, thanks spacey, 1 last thing though, i guess i never really noticed, when i tried it, someone asked me, when installed how much room does ubuntu take up, this person has a pretty small hd, want to see if ubuntu would fit
<FAST> ok i installed thunderbird .... weeee
<bborkk> microsoft: So, I took a look at the ubuntu-developer list, but still can't figure out what's up with Python 2.4 and wxPython 2.5.3.  Apt tells me I have the latest version of wxpython2.5.3, but neither python2.4 nor python2.3 use it.
<altan> niterider: less than 5GB
<niterider> would it go onto a 3 gig
<altan> maybe, probably
<niterider> k..cool...thanks
<altan> don't quote me on that :)
<niterider> lol...ok...i won't
<niterider> bye 4 now
<FAST> i guess there's no way to save a message from  evolution inbox and put in thunderbird inbox ?
<LinuxJones> FAST, email it, then open with thunderbird
<FAST> yeah i did already
<FAST> then i realized i didnt even need to save it...
<LinuxJones> heh
<_joey_> is apt used on ubuntu?
<bborkk> _joey_: yes.
<_joey_> could you run apt-cache search . | wc -l
<_joey_> and tell me the number
<bborkk> _joey_: you can also use the synaptic frontend.
<bborkk> _joey_: 15727
* _joey_ wistles
<_joey_> are those packages prebuilt?
<bborkk> _joey_: I believe so.
<_joey_> and available or just cache showing them?
<bborkk> _joey_: Don't really know.
<_joey_> try to install all of them:)
<bborkk> heh
<_joey_> and get back to me with the answer
<bborkk> hang on a sec
<_joey_> :)
<_joey_> and why did project decide to use niger's name 'ubuntu'?
<_joey_> It heart my ears when I hear it
<CrashOveride> *plonk
<Agrajag> wow
<troll_god> _joey_: why the hell would you want to install everything like that?
<bborkk> _joey_: I don't think "Ubuntu" is restricted to use only in Niger.
<mircosoft> _joey_: are you smat?
<troll_god> bborkk: Joey is causing problems in the gentoo room as well.
<_joey_> I don't want to install all packages
<bborkk> troll_god: word.
<_joey_> and troll_god is a troll
<melazyboy> please ban _joey_ he is causing problems.
<_joey_> melazyboy how would you know?
<_joey_> you only7 joined the channel
<_joey_> :))
<troll_god> troll_god is melazyboy's other nick, one is centericq, one is irssi.
<_joey_> besides I am not causing problems here
<_joey_> troll_god go away
<troll_god> yes you are you have been here for 5min and you already made this statement:
<toresbe> Whooooo
<toresbe> WRT45G in da hooooouse :P
<troll_god> _joey_> and why did project decide to use niger's name 'ubuntu'?
<bborkk> Anyway, does anyone have Python 2.4 correctly using wxPython2.5.3 on Hoary?  I took a look at the ubuntu-developer list, but dig anything up.
<troll_god> Which the answer is on the fucking wiki if you would just read.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*joey@220.245.74.*]  by daniels
* _joey_ was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<daniels> troll_god: watch the language, dude
<toresbe> whooooo...ps, wrong window
<troll_god> k
<|QuaD-> daniels: what are the odds of us getting a sunbird package sometime soon?
<Adler> How about a three way boot? XP / SuSE / Ubuntu?
<Adler> Still looking to run XP / SuSE and add UBUNTU
<bborkk> Anyone use matplotlib?
<pippin> Adler: should be no problem at all
<Adler> pipin -- let me know what should be done
<pippin> Adler: you could even let them live in completely different partitions, and use the default masterboot record to boot the active partition (using fdisk to choose between them),. after having that working, figure out how to use grub/lilo on one of the linux partitions to boot the two other systems as well
<daniels> |QuaD-: don't know, sorry
<Adler> pippen -- So?
<pippin> Adler: I'm sorry, but I don't have time for a more throughout explaination right now
<onkarshinde> Is there any set date for next Ubuntu release?
<onkarshinde> I recently installed Ubuntu on my home machine and lied it very much. It provides just enough packages for a desktop machine. Thanks developers.
<Agrajag> onkarshinde: as far as I know, it's not set in stone yet but the next release should be around April or May
<Adler> pippin -- hit me with a pim under Adler on the Forum.
<pippin> Adler: google about,. then I might decide to google for the forum,.. now,. prepare class
<Adler> Pippin -- I've Googled my brains out -- I'm a master on another Forum
<bborkk> In cases where Python packages haven't been updated to use Python 2.4, is it generally okay to force an install even though apt complains that dependencies are broken because the package requires Python < 2.4?
<Stew2> bborkk Hmm. I don't know the answer to your question.
<bborkk> Stew2: Have you had this problem?
* mircosoft is stupid
<meuwe> somebody know what it's Beeemm's ???
<mircosoft> meuwe: #vhcs
<mircosoft> meuwe: the one from the site
<mircosoft> you pasted it in the channel
<meuwe> mircosoft, i can't find it in the #vhcs .. :(
<mircosoft> melazyboy: the site the deb
<mircosoft> click that link
<mircosoft> it goes to a thread
<mircosoft> get the rep out of that link
<bborkk> Is there any discussion about making customized/optimized Ubuntu releases, say one for the graphics community, one for the numerical modeling community, etc?
<mircosoft> yes
<mircosoft> not for hoary
<troll_god> how do you flush the buffer from irssi to a file?
<Stew2> troll_god Wish I knew.
<Stew2> troll_god I joined another channel then asked the person helping my sorry hoary self out
<Stew2> another=an empty
<goldfish_> flush the buffer?
<Stew2> It's the little handle on the left.
<goldfish_> :)
* Stew2 epoxies a silver flusher handle to the left upper side of his 17" crt.
<troll_god> =[
<Stew2> troll_god Sorry, I never did read any docs on it. I was glad it worked, although scrolling would be a nice feature. Even better if ctrl-arrow keys or something worked.
<Stew2> IE -intuitive-, a feature somewhat sorely lacking in too many programs for linux.
<Agrajag> irssi isn't known for being intuitive
<Agrajag> or having decent documentation
<Agrajag> or... well, fill in the blank
<arachne> he has a documentation ?
<Agrajag> but it's better than most
<Agrajag> arachne: last time I read it, it stopped halfway through
<Agrajag> with a note saying he was feeling too lazy to finish it
<Agrajag> granted that was over a year ago
<arachne> Agrajag: hehe, that's user friendly :)
<Adler> I can torch Firefox to take over
<troll_god> Stew2: page-up page-down scrolls
<troll_god> irssi is known for being intuitive...
<Stew2> troll_god Now that's handieness.
<troll_god> irssi is the latest evolution of console IRC by far the best
<Stew2> Troll_god I guess my being stuck in 80 column mode sucked for me.
<saif> hello
<altan> * Stew2 epoxies a silver flusher handle to the left upper side of his 17" crt. <--- I wonder if anyone's done a toilet casemod yet
<troll_god> Stew2: Im sure you can change that, it automagically takes the size of your console or xterm
<searcher`> or one could ofcourse try typing /help and check the status screen :-)
<searcher`> in irssi that is
<saif> hello every1,
<Stew2> troll_god: Um. That -assumes- I had gdm/xorg running in Hoary. Which quite a high percentage of the time on initial setups, I haven't.
<saif> i have alittle problem, i upgraded to hoary, restarted, and now when i login, nothin happens!
<saif> actually somethn happens, but now what should happen
<Stew2> searcher' I didn't know how to switch screens. :(
<onkarshinde> What is exact version fo Firefix in Ubuntu 4.10? Isn't there any update?
<goldfish_> i got 1.0
<saif> i get a terminal window, look like a frame with the terminal inside it!
<Quarupt> Okay i just built a nice 64 bit machine how do i go about installing Ubuntu with the right kernel?
<searcher`> Stew2: me neither when i started out :-)
<Agrajag> it's 0.9.3
<goldfish_> via apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<goldfish_> u get 1.0
<Quarupt> OMG 2 Gigs of ram is so nice
<Agrajag> goldfish_: not in warty you don't
<Agrajag> warty uses 0.9.3
<HrdwrBoB> Quarupt: download the amd64 install iso
<goldfish_> Agrajag: i have it now
<goldfish_> Agrajag: on warty
<Quarupt> its an Intel64
<Agrajag> goldfish_: You didn't get it from the official repository.
<Quarupt> not an AMD
<onkarshinde> goldfish_: when did you update it?
<goldfish_> yesterday
<saif> any1? help?!
<Quarupt> Is there support for ATI all in wonder in Ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> Quarupt: using the e64 extensions or whatever they are?
<Agrajag> Filename: pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox_0.99+1.0PR.1+revertedto0.9.3-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<HrdwrBoB> or what
<Agrajag> note: revertedto0.9.3
<Quarupt> Im just kidding its an AMD
<Quarupt> i hate Intel
<HrdwrBoB> oh
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<bborkk> So, there are two keys on my keyboard that completely baffle me.  I have no idea what they do.  One is located directly above the right arrow key and the other directly above the left arrow key.  Both have icons of a dog-eared page with an arrow pointing in their respective directions.  Any ideas?  It's a thinkpad keyboard.
<Quarupt> its the AMD 64 that compatible with 32 bit windows XP, so does this mean ...?
<Agrajag> bborkk: uh, page up and page down?
<HrdwrBoB> Quarupt: amd64 is compatible with i386
<Agrajag> oh wait
<HrdwrBoB> XP has nothing to do with it
<Agrajag> left and right
<Agrajag> hm
<bborkk> Agrajag: nope.  there are separate page up and down keys.
<Quarupt> I know
<Agrajag> page left/right or soemthing odd like that maybe
<Quarupt> But i want the right kernel
<saif> ppl, i need some help, x server got messed up, and i can't start ubuntu, what do i do?
<Agrajag> maybe you can remap them to something useful
<bborkk> Agrajag: I don't even know what codes they produce.
<HrdwrBoB> Quarupt: install 64 bit ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> Quarupt: then get the kernel for k8
<Agrajag> bborkk: just use the gnome keyboard shortcuts thing :)
<HrdwrBoB> although I think it's installed by default anyway
<Agrajag> I'm sure there's something in there you can use them for
<bborkk> Agrajag: Ah.  Where is that located?
<Quarupt> Can i do transparent tv on the desktop ?
<goldfish_> saif: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<Agrajag> computer > desktop preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<bborkk> Agrajag: Thanks.
<Agrajag> you can just hit the buttons and map them to whatever in there
<saif> goldfish: but it is hoary, i donno y xree86 is still on the machine, shouldn't it be xorg?
<Agrajag> and you get the keycodes out of them too
<HrdwrBoB> Quarupt: no, maybe and sortof
<Slant> How do I enable procmail?
<Slant> I have uncommented the line in the postfix main.cf, and restarted postfix.
<Slant> But procmail appears to still not function.
<goldfish_> saif: oh right, sorry, thought u were warty.
<goldfish_> saif: I dunno :/
<saif> goldfish :(
<saif> goldfish: yesterday sometim during the installation i got this window that asked me if i wanted to use xfree86 or xorg and i chose xorg, do u know how i get that program running again?! or where i choose which one to use?
<MLimburg> anyone have any info on installing teamspeak with ubuntu ?
<goldfish_> saif: em i really don't know, i;m new to this :/
<goldfish_> saif: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg maybe ?
<saif> goldfish: tried that, didn't work :)
<goldfish_> :/
<scoon> saif, what is messed up ?  did you check in the forums ?
<Adler> I'm looking for the tri-boot system
<saif> scoon: didn't find anything, after inserting my usename and password an the login screen, i get this window with a light bulb and an OK button ( no text) then a frame with the terminal inside it appears!
<scoon> saif, have you check .xsession-errors
<saif> scoon: i donno how to do that!
<scoon> saif, sounds more like a gnome problem.  not an x problem.
<scoon> saif, can you type in that terminal window ?
<saif> scoont: i will try to login in failsafe mode,
<saif> scoon: yest, i can
<scoon> saif, type: cat .xsession-errors and read the errs
<scoon> if any
<saif> scoont: it says error activating XKB cofiguration when i tried failsafe, i'll try command u gave me now!
<saif> scoon: line 3: [:toomany arguments, executing default failed, will try to run xterminal-emulator
<Adler> Is anyone here?
<Stew2> I am, somewhere.
<johns_> i'm not
<johns_> <-- trying to get wifi running on a win98 (aargh) laptop
<Adler> I lost it -- I use SuSE
<johns_> who ever said windows was easy?
<johns_> and can we beat him up
<johns_> ?
<Adler> Johns_ try the linuxant drivers
<johns_> on a _win98_ laptop?
<Adler> Yes
<saif> scoont: do u know how i can delete a directory with all t's contents from terminal?!
<johns_> ah
<Adler> john_ do how are you now connected?
<scoon> saif, man rm
<scoon> saif, rm -fdr path-to-the-directory
<scoon> scoon, but becareful, the f is for force and can/will delete anything w/o asking
<saif> scoon it tells me that there are still files in that directory
<scoon> saif, rm -fdr
<goldfish_> saif: rm -rf path-to-dir
<scoon> saif, should not
<saif> i just dleted the .gnome directory!
<scoon> saif, logout
<scoon> saif, then from gdm do a ctrl-alt-F1
<scoon> saif, that will put you into a virtual terminal.
<scoon> saif, log in to your account there.  and ls -a to see all that is in your dir.
<saif> scoon: ok, where are we going with this?
<scoon> saif, make certain that all .gnome and .metacity get delected.
<scoon> saif, i think you should delete all of your gnome setting files and then log back into gnome to have new ones recreated.
<altan> yeah, there's a .gnome and a .gnome2
<saif> scoon: ok i deleted them all!
<scoon> saif, all gnome things ?
<gsuveg> anybody use sata hw raid ?
<saif> scoon: everything that starts with .gnome and .metacity
<scoon> saif, did yoiu get .gconfd, .gnome, .gnome2, .gnome2_private, .gnome_private
<scoon> saif, ok good enuff.
<scoon> saif, now type exit to log out
<scoon> saif, next type ctl-alt-F7, that will bring you back to gdm
<saif> scoon: i just restarted the computer
<scoon> saif, is there any reason why ?
<saif> scoon: nop, no reason for the changes to take effect, in case any bad stuff where still loaded!
<scoon> saif, once you log out, any user executing programs are not running.
<scoon> saif, unlike winhell, linux actually works like you would expect it to in that regard.
<saif> scoon: but i had already been in gdm before, and i logged in safe, anyways, it didn't work! :(
<scoon> saif, what i had you do was to delete all of the gnome config files.
<scoon> saif, when you would have logged back into gnome, they will get re-created all fresh and new for you.
<saif> scoon: xfree86 is still running!!! that is what i was trying to do, delete all the gnome folders!
<scoon> saif, xfree is not gnome
<scoon> saif, xfree is the env that gnome run inside.
<saif> scoon : yes, it is the server that handles gnome, but as i understood i should be running xorg not xfree86
<scoon> saif, what exactly have you done ?
<Frossi> Hi, how can I open port 21 for my ftp server on my ubuntu server/router?
<scoon> saif, if you type X -version in a termial, what do you see ?
<saif> Xfree86 version 4.3.0.1
<scoon> saif, so there you have it.
<scoon> saif, you are running xfree.  that is what comes w/ warty.
<saif> scoont: aha, well, this whole problem started whn i upgraded to hoary
<scoon> saif, so in order for that to work. you will need to try this first.
<scoon> saif, are you certain you want to run hoary ?
<saif> scoon: yes,
<scoon> saif, you should be able to handle some of the problems it will throw at you first you know.
<saif> scoon; i am running it on another machine, and everything is working fine!
<scoon> saif, anyway, is your box rebooted.
<saif> yes?
<scoon> saif, are you logged in ?
<saif> scoon: i am logged in, and i am in terminal
<xukun> I,m trying to install vmware on ubuntu warthy, but I get this: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<xukun> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<scoon> saif, did that fix your gnome ?
<xukun> I have no idea!
<saif> scoon the virtual terminal which x displayed because dfault failed ( same problem, nothin fixed)
<scoon> saif, log out
<scoon> saif, drop down to a virtual terminal.
<saif> scoon: logged out
<scoon> saif, ctrl-alt-F1
<scoon> saif, log in to it.
<saif> scoon: done
<scoon> saif, sudo -s
<saif> scoon: i am root!
<scizzo> xukun: umm...are you using gnome_
<scizzo> ?
<scizzo> xukun: sorry....was thinking about something else now
<xukun> scizzo, yes
<scoon> saif, /etc/init.d/gdm
<xukun> its ubuntu standaard
<scoon> sorry
<scoon> saif, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tulip> how to play an mp3 file in aubuntu?
<saif> scoon gdm stopped
<scizzo> tulip: look at the restrictedformats on the wiki
<scoon> saif, apt-get update
<scizzo> xukun: is there no README or INSTALL file with vmware?
<scizzo> xukun: might help you with the installation
<tulip> can you tell me the url ?
<saif> scoon: updated
<xukun> scizzo, I have read that
<tulip> scizzo, url ?
<scizzo> tulip: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage
<scoon> saif, apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<scoon> saif, do you get some things to update ?
<blah09> morning.
<saif> scoon: error!
<EvanCarroll> Is there a hotkey in irssi to close a window like ctrl+X or something
<tulip> scizzo, thanks
<scoon> saif, i can't see your scree, so I need more than that
<scoon> screen that is.
<saif> the following packages have unmet dependencies, libgtksourceview1.0-0 depends libgtksourceview-common but not installed
<blah09> anyone use skype?
<scizzo> EvanCarroll: you can make your own hotkey for that
<saif> scoon: i had done the apt-get dist-upgrade before, downloaded 516 mbs of stuff, bu thtis package failed
<scoon> saif, well there is a problem.  apt-get check
<EvanCarroll> scizzo: Do you know the syntax off hand?
<blah09> did you remove the backports repository?
<saif> scoon same problem!
<scizzo> EvanCarroll: no...sorry
<saif> scoon: i tried -f install, i got an error as well,
<scoon> saif, try this: apt-get install libgtksourceview-common
<saif> erros encountered while processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtksrouceview-common_1.1.92-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<EvanCarroll> saif: the package mainter could have typed in an invalid version number on accident (or on purpose) to bork the dependency, there is nothing you can do about it if apt can't satisfy it
<saif> /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<EvanCarroll> saif: never mind your getting a diff error
<saif> EvanCarroll: thanx!
<saif> scoon: what do u think the problem might be?! y doesn't it want to install libgtksourceview
<EvanCarroll> saif: you could try just -f, to fix any dependency problem you have with dpkg's database
<saif> scoon: i think the goal is to remove xfree86 and get xorg running, if that could help
<saif> EvanCarroll it doesn't do it!
<scoon> saif, but your xfree is working just fine.
<scizzo> EvanCarroll: /help bind
<scizzo> EvanCarroll: that is how you can see the help for binding keys
<mahnve> list
<scoon> saif, what version of that are you trying to install: dpkg -s libgtksourceview-common
<saif> 1.1.92
<saif> scoon 1.1.92
<saif> scoon: what i run the command -s i get that the package is not installed!
<saif> libgtksourceview and libgtksourceview-common are not installed
<scoon> saif, what happens when you apt-get check ?
<saif> libgtksourceview depends libgtksourceview-common but it is not installed
<scoon> saif, what do your repos look like, only hoary ?
<saif> scoon: yup, only hoary
<scoon> saif, you are positive
<saif> well, i removed everything, and pasted the hoary stuff form the site,
<saif> i check, with what vim?
<scoon> saif, nano will do the trick
<saif> /usr/apt/sources.list?
<blah09>  etc/apt/sources.list
<saif> scoon: all hoary!
<scoon> saif
<saif> scoon and the cdrom of course
<scoon> saif, just to be safe, comment out the cdrom.
<scoon> saif, re-run apt-get update
<scoon> followed by apt-get check
<saif> scoon: i am sorry, but how do i save the file?!
<saif> scoon nevermind
<scoon> saif, it tells you on the little bar there.
<saif> scoon: yes, it does, but it says somethn out! anyways, updating now!
<saif> scoon: do u think thre is anyhope of getting this to work?!
<scoon> saif, probably.  i mean you said you had another hoary box up and running.
<scoon> saif, at this point i am not quite certain what the problem is and am trying to narrow that down.
<saif> scoon: yes, but i didn't go through all this to get it running!
<scoon> saif, well you broke something along the way.
<saif> scoon: hmm, i wonder how i could have done that!
<linuxboy> Can I enable a slpash screen on the ubuntu startup?
<saif> scoon: i tried earlier, i couldn't get any package installed due to this problem!
<saif> scoon: btw, i really appreciate u trying to help!
<scoon> saif, np.
<scoon> saif, but i haven't done anything yet.
<saif> scoon: at least ur boethring
<looksaus> has anyone succeeded in getting tomboy to work on hoary?
<ICU> nope
<ICU> not me ... didn't work since the last update(s)
<scoon> saif, so what is the outcome of apt-get update && apt-get check
<scoon> still the same, withthe cdrom commented out ?
<tulip> root@ubuntu:/home/tulip # apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<tulip>  (...) The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tulip>   gstreamer0.8-mad: Depends: libid3tag0 (>= 0.15.0b) but it is not installable
<tulip> E: Broken packages
<tulip>  (what i do?)
<saif> scoon: updating done
<saif> yes,
<saif> scoon: but somethn different did happen which i ran apt-get distupgrade, it is now actually upgrading
<saif> scoon: becore it would say 0 to install 0 to upgradeand 400 not removed
<saif> scoon: now 433 upgraded 26 newly installed 4 to remove need to get 44.2/321 of archives
<saif> scoon i hope this does it, change is good anyways,
<scoon> saif, absolutely.
<scoon> saif, it could have had something to do w/ the cdrom repo
<tarzeau> say i'd wanted to make my own live cd's like ubuntu. is that documented somewhere, where would i go about reading?
<scoon> saif, dunno for certain tho.
<saif> scoon: good luck to saif!
<scoon> saif, of course.
<saif> scoon: i need to get the w32 codecs and stuff like that to play media, well the same repositories as for warty do?! ( i mean the ones i have to add?)
<scoon> saif, there is a howto on that stuff.
<scoon> saif, i didn't use deb's for mplayer and codecs.
<scoon> saif, i just compiled them and installed in /opt
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hallo
<scoon> saif, still updating ?
<saif> scoon: cool! i'll stick to the easy way!
<saif> scoon: boy am i glad that it snowed and work was cancalled otherwise i couldn't have had the time to do this!
<Infernal_Demon> hello
<Infernal_Demon> I was going to ask something
<Infernal_Demon> but then I read the site and found out the problem
<Infernal_Demon> so nevermind
<Stew2_> Infernal_Demon: Yeah!
<Infernal_Demon> lol :)
<lucien> Argh.
<thux> Hi, I try to boot Warty cd, but got Dr.Dos prompt A:\> ?
<thux> somebody else got same results | http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10681
<saif> scoon: nop, still upgrading, downloading the packages
<Krypt0n> AshleyK ;)
<AshleyK> Krypt0n ;-)
<saif> is it just me, or does synaptic cause the system to crash a lot?
<housetier> the system crashes or only synaptic?
<saif> synaptic! :) sorry!
<saif> how do i force quit it?!
<blah09> is it just me or is it really hard to get firefox to install extensions?
<ArdieM> is this a correct fstab entry:
<ArdieM> /dev/hda11 /mnt/hda11-HDD4 vfat umask=0,user,nls=iso8859-1,rw,exec 0 0
<ArdieM> /dev/hda12 /mnt/hda12-HDD5 ntfs umask=0,user,nls=iso8859-1,ro,exec 0 0
<ArdieM> ?
<bborkk> Is there a user movement I can join to pressure ATI into open sourcing their drivers or at least making them work correctly?  I shouldn't have to choose between accelerated graphics and suspend to RAM.
<bborkk> blah09: What's difficult about it?
<blah09> i click em and anothing happens
<mvo_> saif: synaptic crashs for you?
<blah09> i've already allowed the website to install programs
<bborkk> blah09: what exactly are you clicking on?  which extensions are you referring to?
<blah09> im trying to install some from updates.mozilla.org, specifically sage and flashgot
<saif> mvo: yes
<ArdieM> i want to install my ati radeon 9800
<ArdieM> on my ubuntu x64 sys
<shock> hello everyone
<ArdieM> so i have to download the linux x86_64 driver and not the linux x86 right ?
<ArdieM> hi shock
<shock> u awake again or still O_o
<LinuxJones> ArdieM, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ArdieM> yes i am in there
<ArdieM> hmmm.. xfree or xorg ?
<LinuxJones> ArdieM, did you upgrade to Hoary ?
<lucien> Is that crackling noise when playing loud music caused by Alsa or by Oss ? Because I have that problem for a few days now.
<ArdieM> where can i see which version i have ?
<lucien> unama -a
<ArdieM> i mean i did an "apt-get upgrade" 20 mins ago
<LinuxJones> ArdieM, that's ok your on warty
<ArdieM> root@chillout:~ # uname -a
<ArdieM> Linux chillout 2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic #1 Tue Oct 12 11:40:38 UTC 2004 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<LinuxJones> ArdieM, you'll need to replace the 686 with like amd packages sorry I don't know the names
<blah09> hi what exactly does this mean? ** (process:8788): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<LinuxJones> ArdieM, I would imagine
<ArdieM> im sorry but i dont understand
<ArdieM> first i nedd to download the driver... xfree or xorg ?
<LinuxJones> xfree
<ArdieM> okay
<lucien> Hey, is there someone here that could help with a sound problem I have ?
<ArdieM> ohh but its an .rpm
<lucien> Crackling noises and stuff ?
<ArdieM> is there a rpm2deb installed ??
<LinuxJones> ArdieM, alien can do that but the application you want to install is more than likely available using apt
<ArdieM> alien .. ok ill try
<LinuxJones> ArdieM, are you installing ati drivers from rpm ?
<ArdieM> ...
<Hwolf> I can't get openoffice to run in hoary
<ArdieM> i downloaded it from ati right now
<LinuxJones> ArdieM, there are binary deivers use the ubuntu ones
<viper12> f
<ArdieM> Note: Currently, ATI Drivers for AMD64 are only available in Hoary
<ArdieM> what is hoary ?
<Alessio> ia have installed gimp-svg for opne svg image
<viper12> hoary is the 'next' release for ubuntu
<Alessio> gimp don't open svg file too!
<ArdieM> so i cant install the driver ?
<viper12> you should be able to by adding the hoary repositories to synaptics, and then just select em.
<Hwolf> Openoffice.org 1.1.3: cannot be started due to an error in the configuration data. Please contact your administrator. The following internal error has occurred: Getstorage, name 'No content'
<blah09> whats this i found?
<blah09> openoffice.org2 - Office suite core, version 2.0
<blah09> anyone try it yet?
<Hwolf> blah: yeah, it sucks.
<shock> hey guys - what was that apt-get parameter to force overwriting? --force-overwrite?
<blah09> yeah? is it slower still? =)
<Alessio> I have installed gimp-svg for open svg image, but gimp not recognize it yet! Why??
<Hwolf> blah09: I haven't found a way to make it export to .doc, which makes it useless to me
<blah09> oh =/
<viper12> was looking at the version 2.0 office stuff earlier. nice, but not tons o' differences, at least on the interface......looked more like a point release to me.
<blah09> is staroffice 7 better than OOo?
<viper12> same stuff.
<blah09> its just not free?
<Alessio> any idea?
<viper12> star is just a more sun-centric version, but they are both free to download...and all based on O.O
<blah09> star is free?
<viper12> yep
<blah09> i didnt know that
<viper12> the only 'cost' is if you order the boxed set from sun.
<viper12> check their site.  they even have a comparison 'tween the two....the major diff is that O.O is community run, while star is more "in-house".
<apokryphos> Their free live Java distro comes with StarOffice
<Hwolf> viper12: they've revamped the entire code
<viper12> did they H?  I was just on the  'surface' skimming the interface stuff.
<ceu> I need to recompile the latest kernel version (because the ubuntu kernel lacks support for my DVB-T card). What's the bast way to recompile? Should I apply ubuntu patches?
<ArdieM> i cant find the hoary repos ... could someone help me ??
<viper12> just sec.
<blah09> lol "Click-N-Run is basically apt-get taken to a much higher level."
<viper12> um......you might wanna check 'backports' first to keep the updates from hitting the whole system.
<saif> ArdieM u just change ur sources.list from warty to hoary
<saif> viper12 how do u check backports?
<viper12> although I gotta say i'm impressed with the latest live-hoary........it came up and RAN on a compaq x1000 laptop, wifi graphics..everythang.  I was shocked.
<blah09> wifi on the live cd? nice
<blah09> is that one centrino based?
<blah09> the warty livecd didnt have wifi on my machine
<viper12> backports is a repos that is taking some of hoary 'apps' such as firefox 1.0, thunderbird, etc, and making them available as 'updates' without the whole hoary upgrade.
<viper12> yes it is blah.
<ArdieM> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/ <-- right ?
<blah09> nice
<viper12> and I was able to surf with ff right after it came up.  It even asked for the Essid on the install routine.  I'm backing up the xp stuff as we speak.  heh heh
<blah09> hehe
<blah09> im running hoary on my centrino now, works very well, even got suspend to ram and disk working last night
<saif> viper12 thanx for the ingo!
<saif> info
<ArdieM> i thought hoary is the next version ... is it available 4 dowbnload ?
<viper12> yep.  My biggest fear was the ATI 9200 mobility..........but it worked without a hitch.
<viper12> and np sail.
<viper12> it is the next version Ardie........but ubuntu has "live" cd snapshots on their site.  snagged one via azureas last night to test on the laptop.
<blah09> ardie: yeah you can apt-get your way to hoary
<ArdieM> how ?
<blah09> change the repositories from "warty" to "hoary", and comment out the backports repository
<viper12> by RTFWS Ardie.  snicker.
<viper12> j/t
<blah09> ;)
<apokryphos> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<viper12> tada. ;)
<ArdieM> so i have to: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe -> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe and so on ?
<blah09> yep
<viper12> brb
<ArdieM> okay thanx alot ^^
<blah09> lol i love the OOo2 splash screen http://www.dinside.no/km_bilde/2/143082.jpg
<ArdieM> and then i have to apt-get update/upgrade
<ArdieM> right ?
<apokryphos> ArdieM: A whole distro upgrade. apt-get dist-upgrade
<ArdieM> oki doki
<blah09> dist-upgrade
<ArdieM> but i shouldnt do that in X
<apokryphos> Nah; it's fine to. Just do a full reboot after.
<da_bon_bon> hi aLL.
<shock_> hoi
<da_bon_bon> how do u save the settings and persistent home in ubuntu warty live ?
<ceu> hdparm, at boot time, is launched too early, when cdrom aren't available. Is that a know bug ?
<MLimburg> hmm ... can i get a little help? as root, i did a "ln -s /home/mlimburg/webdev /var/www" (after mv'ing the original www) .. and i'm getting permission errors on seeing my test index.php .. any ideas here?
<darKn1ghT> hi all
<MLimburg> hey there
<darKn1ghT> how can i play mp3 files from totem?
<ceu> MLimburg: symbolic links are not "allowed" (for security reasons) in standard apache configuration
<LinuxJones> darKn1ghT, hi
<darKn1ghT> where can i get mp3 plugins?
<darKn1ghT> it says its not supported
<MLimburg> ceu .. mm bugger, thought that would be the easiest way to manage it
<apokryphos> darKn1ghT: Not sure why you'd want to ;), but: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387/talkback/1104544141/view?searchterm=mp3
<viper12> I gave up on totem.  did the full mplayer and xmms installs from the ubuntu help pages........and they work.
<da_bon_bon> how do u save the settings and persistent home in ubuntu warty live ?
<MLimburg> any issues in making my normal user account the owner of /var/www so i can do my webdev?
<apokryphos> darKn1ghT: You might want to see the Documentation on the restricted formats, too: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<darKn1ghT> k
<ArdieM> http://nopaste.php-q.net/113506 <-- now this is my sources.list ... could someone check it 4 me pease ?
<apokryphos> No mp3 player can match amaroK at the moment, IMO
<MLimburg> dont know da_bon_bon
<viper12> just guessin' da-bon...but when you are logging out, their is a check box for save session....that what you're talking about?
<tarzeau> doko: thanks! i can't find any infos on the links about how the live cd iso images are built though. i will keep an eye on it
<da_bon_bon> MLimburg: du-uh!
<viper12> what makes amaroK 'better'?  just curious.
<ArdieM> xmms is all u need
<blah09> i like xmms too
<ArdieM> did som1 check my list ?
<MLimburg> ahh, yeah .. okay da_bon_bon
* MLimburg goes back to coding
<apokryphos> ArdieM: On a quick glance, it looks fine to me. You do realise you ccould have just pasted it all from the link I gave earlier, right? ;)
<viper12> I'm using xmms with shoutcast right now......mplayer for dvd and avis...although I've noticed that under 'load' mplayer ain't quite up to bsplayer (windoze) for managing to keep ahead.
<blah09> mplayer doesnt work for me at all, the moz ff plugin hangs at 25%
<blah09> i use xine for dvds, avis, etc
<darKn1ghT> apokryphos, there's no gstreamer0.8mad in the universe list
<viper12> I found a couple howto's on getting it up and running and it works.....as long as not much else is running....when that's not the case, it tends to lose audio/visual sync pretty fast.
<blah09> gstreamer0.8-mad
<apokryphos> viper12: Sorry, didn't see your reply. amaroK -- it's just the dream mp3. Has a plethora of little features that make it nicer like the OSD, the Album ccover fetcher. It's *very* customizable. So many things. Try it. ;)
* da_bon_bon wonders why people "say i dont know" if they dont know an answer - the question is to be answered by people who know, right ?
<apokryphos> darKn1ghT: Yup, you need to add a new repository. Tells you about it at the second link Ipr ovided.
<apokryphos> *I provided
<blah09> viper cant you adjust the audio delay in mplayer?
<viper12> I probably will apok.  Was curious, as I'm an old school winamp guy, and miss some of its features since the move to the linux world.
<blah09> in xine you can adjust it in 0.04second increments, i love that feature
<viper12> blah....I've tried...but I shouldn't have to.  I know that linux is a better multi-tasker, but I've gotta say that bsplayer in doze blows mplayer into the dirt.
<viper12> sigh
<apokryphos> viper12: It's certainly the best decision I've ever made mp3-wise. It has an "xmms style", if you like that (I used to), but switched to the amarok way.
<viper12> I'm not tied to any one app in linux yet apok.  I'll snag that tomorrow and give it a spin. :)
<blah09> i'd have to install all those qt libs =/
<viper12> how is it on the streaming side apok?
<blah09> $ sudo apt-get install -s amarok spews out a thousand packages
<apokryphos> viper12: Very good. Has all the options of course for fade-out/fade-in. For me the gstreamer engine didn't work completely (there would be about a second delay when changing song); but it lets you change engine. Switched to xine and all was well.
<viper12> cool.  I've read that xine is pretty sweet.
<apokryphos> The engine is nice (that's what I use under amarok).
<blah09> i like xine for video
<viper12> yeah, i'm still using gstreamer, but haven't had issues with streaming side.  Got some mp3 music libraries on disk I'll pop in later and check out.
<blah09> totem is of course the worst software ever (because it wouldnt play anything on my machine)
<apokryphos> The other good thing is that it seems to have a really great and active team. They're a reasonably new app out on the market, and already they're adding new features at a pretty fast rate.
<bborkk> When is wxPython 2.5.3 going to be ready for Python 2.4?
<apokryphos> blah09: I agree ;)
<viper12> >nods to apok
<viper12> and lol blah.....I tried totem when I first ubuntu'd.......and thought, "well that's speeecccciaaalll'..........and killed it.
<apokryphos> :P
<apokryphos> They don't seem to have an active irc channel ;)
<viper12> you know you're in a linux channel when the question is:  when is 2.5.3 ready for 2.4.  hee hee.  (sorry couldn't resist.)
<bborkk> heh.  true.
<doko> tarzeau: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<bborkk> it's driving me crazy.
<viper12> sorry man...no programmers on this side 'o' the keyboard.  g'luck on that one though.
<bborkk> well, it's a good excuse for me to not do much for a month or two.  :)
<Skwid_> :)
<viper12> a good place you might check would be the CCP guys (Eve-online).  They do EVERYTHING in python.
<shock_> <blah09> --- have u tried totem-xine ?
<bborkk> who are they?
<viper12> the programmers of the mmo "Eve".
<bborkk> What's an MMO?
<viper12> CCP= crowd control productions.  based in iceland.  ...........and sigh.........Massive Multiplayer Online.
<viper12> lol
<bborkk> Ah.  I didn't get past MUDs.  :)
<viper12> They wrote the entire game in python, and so......would prolly be a good resource.
<viper12> www.eve-online.com
<viper12> just a thought.
<bborkk> viper12: looks pretty sweet.
<viper12> it is.  a time sucker extra-ord-in-aire.........I used to play quite a bit.  They went with python as it allowed them to code the entire backend with a game node exceeding 100k players (on the same server farm).
<bborkk> I try to stay away from games that look that good.
<bborkk> Last one I played was Deus Ex.
<viper12> Nothing in gaming matched 300 capital class warships engaging at the same time in a 3d environment..and all of em' piloted by real people.  damn addictive.
<viper12> but........my thought was for the programming stuff there. lol
<bborkk> anyone want to enlighten me regarding metaclasses in python?
<viper12> and the room thundered with responses to that.  lol
<bborkk> yeah.  a real conversation starter.
<bborkk> I seem to be good at that tonight.
<blah09> shock no i havent
<blah09> viper you play eve online?
<blah09> <- plays eve online
<LarryT-ubuntu> excuse me : does any one knows how to configure apt on ubuntu to use a proxy ? Or where may i found something ? Thanks and sorry for trouble :)
<viper12> I used to blah.  ran a corporation for awhile....but like I said, a real time sucker.  I'll probably get back into it again after a few projects I'm working on smooth out.
<blah09> definitely, my subscription ended yesterday i needed a break too
<viper12> lol.  I operated out of the catch region down in the southern parts.  you?
<viper12> sorry Larry...were you asking about the command line apt? or???
<blah09> aridia, kor azor, sometimes alliance space when shopping for minerals =)
<LarryT-ubuntu> yep :)
<viper12> cool blah.  we had ops mostly in .4 and 0.0 space, and it was non-stop pc rat fighting...good times. lol.
<blah09> :D
<LarryT-ubuntu> i must use a proxy to use apt, but there is no apt.conf file and i really don't know how to configure it :/
<viper12> man I'd use synaptics if I were you.  hella easier, imho.
<dwa_> did you try synaptic?
<viper12> lol
<dwa_> settings : preferences : network
<dwa_> lol viper12
<LarryT-ubuntu> didnt think about it ;)
<LarryT-ubuntu> gonna try :) thx
<viper12> :)
<shock_> hm... i still need a program to concat 2 movies to one large one
<shock_> would suck to burn 2 movies seperately to one dvd
<flosch> hi
<goldfish_> shock_: what format are they?
<shock_> avi
<shock_> the usual - ripped from a dvd....
<shock_> but unfortunatley ripped before i had a dvd burner
<shock_> sooo... now i want them whole again
<goldfish_> will cat not do it?
<shock_> errrr... dont think so *g*
<viper12> with avi's its a tad trickier than that goldfish.  I use virtualdub for that on xp.  still haven't checked out the linux versions.
<goldfish_> oh right, sorry, im a n00b, just curious :)
<shock_> well... i wish it would be as simple as cat ;)
<goldfish_> it worked for me with .mpg files
<goldfish_> ah yes, it wont
<viper12> its okay....a good question...but a lot of the time, cutting two or more avi's together can be a mess, specially if the bitrates for the two pieces don't quite line up.
<viper12> so shock.....I'd say Virtualdub (via sourceforge's site) or virtualdubmod.....but its windows based....if you're linux only...don't know.
<viper12> still edu-ma-cating myself on this side of the fence.
<shock_> hm
<shock_> i have a windows machine here
<goldfish_> cat 1.avi 2.avi | mencoder -noidx -ovc copy -oac copy -o output.avi -
<shock_> but dont get me wrong: i _want_ linux software
<shock_> ;)
<goldfish_> mencoder will do it apparantly
<goldfish_> http://cmp.felk.cvut.cz/~svoboda/MakingVideos/
<shock_> hmmm... interesting
<viper12> virtual dub is soooo clean and simple its not even funny.
<blah09> :)
<bborkk> how many people here consider themselves programmers?  what percentage?  just curious.
<viper12> well, not simple.......but its clean.
<goldfish_> sounds cool :)
<mjr> goldfish_, I tried that once. It completely screwed up keyframe indexes so that skipping produced funky effects
<goldfish_> lol
<evarlast> I think virtual dub may run in wine!
<blah09> im not one
<viper12> it oughta.
<blah09> (@bborkk)
<bborkk> mencoder should be able to do it... i've used it to stitch together images into a movie, but not movies themselves.
<viper12> best part.....vdub be free.
<viper12> :)
<shock_> i am a programmer
<shock_> =)
<goldfish_> bborkk: i am studying to become a programmer
<viper12> I am........NOT a programmer.  heh heh
<bborkk> i'd guess that makes you one.  :)
<goldfish_> sort of :)
<EvanCarroll> Im a programmer in my own right, but those that do so for a profession would probably file me closer to the 'script kiddie' class
<goldfish_> heh
<EvanCarroll> honest atleast =/
<viper12> there are two roads in computer land.  one way is admin, the other is code....and rarely do the two co-exist.  ;)
<bborkk> i'm not talking about making money, just writing code.
<goldfish_> i'd like to go the admin road
<EvanCarroll> viper12: the two coexist alot.
<shock_> oh well ... I'll try the mencoder thing =)
<shock_> looks really kewl
<viper12> not in the same body. evan.  lol.
<shock_> and promising
<goldfish_> shock_: good luck :)
<shock_> thx
<bborkk> goldfish_: yeah, i think it will be really nice once they clean up the interface a bit.
<evarlast> I exist in the same body.  I code.  I admin.
<EvanCarroll> viper12: all 'admins' should know atleast a scripting languages, and all programmers should have a good foundation in systems and administration
<evarlast> EvanCarroll++  EXACTLY!
<viper12> thats not the same thing as a CODER and ya know it. ;) ;)
<shock_> <goldfish_> i'd like to go the admin road <-- who woudnt ;)
<goldfish_> All the admins I know are programmers.
<goldfish_> shock_: :)
<evarlast> any admin that sells themselves short on the scripting part is foolish.
<EvanCarroll> I do both =/ i just need to find a job that can keep me engaged in both =/
<viper12> I'm an admin, and I stay the hell the way outta the coder's way.  Knowing a thing and doing a thing aint the same.......thing.
<shock_> lol... how to admin without scripting? O_o
<EvanCarroll> I just got fired for the 'scripting part' the 12th of last month =/ but for knowing it -- funny story aucutally if you want me to sidetrack the whole room
<viper12> a nerve hath been struck.
<viper12> lol
<shock_> but scriting is like talking... just a basis... some good c/c++ knowledge is advisable i think
<evarlast> EvanCarroll: you weren't supposed to script?
<bborkk> sweet.
<evarlast> I'm an admin, and I tell the programmers how to program.
<dud> im a bit of both
<shock_> lol @ everlast
<dud> consultant with content management
<viper12> As I mentioned....being conversant in a subject doesn't make a person a programmer.  A programmer gets lost in front of the screen....an admin must deal with the public and other assorted crud.
<shock_> *Sigh* did I mention i like dd?
<viper12> lol shock
<EvanCarroll> evarlast: -- I was asked to cut through red tape and do so, while i had signed an offical document saying i woulden't download anything, my program encreased effeciency by ~600% and i was terminated because one of the guys from the MIS department called downloading perl a 'dire security hazard'
<evarlast> viper12: HA!  It seems as though you are speaking from somewhat limitted experience.
<bborkk> shock_: only second edition for me.
<EvanCarroll> increased =/
<sime> tryin to help out a friend with installing ubuntu, i think the harddrive has had it. theres a kernel oops when using the livecd and also the install CD cannot format the disk. I was wishing to use the live cd to fsck, should i try another live distro to run fsck ?
<evarlast> EvanCarroll: can I ask what company?  PM is fine :)
<sime> tryin to help out a friend with installing ubuntu, i think the harddrive has had it. theres a kernel oops when using the livecd and also the install CD cannot format the disk. I was wishing to use the live cd to fsck, should i try another live distro to run fsck ?
<EvanCarroll> having problems on this end now trying to make a website to get my name out and ive been up 24hrs now =/
<viper12> sigh.......18 years of limited experience evar.  I wasn't talking about NOT knowing code....but the job differences are large........sheesh.
<sime> also running memtest from the live CD doesn't work at all.
<membreya> howdy all
<bborkk> sime: sounds bad.
<bborkk> viper12: dude, it's just like "quiggly down under"
<evarlast> EvanCarroll: because I've done similar here at my new job.  And I'd hate to think they would say that about what I've done.
<viper12> lol
<sime> bborkk, hard drive  issue ?
<bborkk> sime: yeah.
<membreya> wondering if someone can offer assistance to me regarding compiling some screensavers.
<bborkk> membreya: what's the problem?
<sime> bborkk, but should the livecd really be doing much to the harddrive ?
<dud> membreya, go a head and ask
<membreya> it says that getopt is missing but required ..even tho I have it installed :|
<dud> sime, isnt it a memory issue?
<bborkk> sime: shouldn't be doing anything as far as i know.  i haven't actually used it yet, though.
<membreya> also having problems with JRE for the latest openoffice..but I'll tackle that one myself :)
* sime give memtest a go, to see what it looks like
<Alessio> i must convert a .svg file in .png by console, what cna i use? gimp-console? convert?
<Riddell> Alessio: ksvgtopng
<Riddell> Alessio: also inkscape will do it
<Alessio> by console?
<dud> convert should work shouldnt it?
<sime> dud, i'm using the pressed livecd's... does memtest work ?
<jdub> Alessio: rsvg :)
<Alessio> not with svg :(
<dud> sime, havent tried it... but i guess so
<sime> dud, have tried two different CD's on two different machines... not looking good
<Alessio> can i launch gimp-console?
<Alessio> where is it?
<dud> sime, try another rescue like cd then?
<dud> perhaps it doesnt work...
<membreya> hmm ...noone can help with my getopt problem? :(
<sime> dud, thats the plan, will take over some memory with me as well.
<dud> yeah, nothing else to do i suppose
<blah09> is openoffice.org the metapackage for the entire suite?
<randabis> yes
<blah09> thx
<viper12> test
<iapx8088> anyone knows if asp::apache goes also with mod_perl2 and apache2
<lamont> Slant: there's another copy of that line later that you need to delete...
<membreya> grrrr this getopt is perturbing meeeeee :'(
<viper12> that sounds like me when I was fighting through a debian install and x11 kept barfin.
<Alessio> i must convert a a lot of .svg file in .png by console
<Alessio> inkscape is not good
<jdub> Alessio: you want rsvg
<Alessio> rsvg isn'nt in ubuntu
<imnes> I've added a wireless card to my system (hoary) and acitvated it through the network config GUI in gnome, and deactivated the wired card.  However when I reboot it still tries to activate the wired connection and ignores the wireless, can I make the changes permanent somewhere?
<randabis> librsvg
<dud> chisel it in a stone
<randabis> just apt searched
<randabis> librsvg2-bin and some other packages
<randabis> I'm using hoary though
<viper12> you need to delete the wired card in the network settings. (had the same deal).
<viper12> just hi-lite the network card and click delete.
<randabis> imnes check /etc/network/interfaces
<randabis> set the wifi to auto and make wired manual
<viper12> ..............unless o' course you already did that and its not responding....but if that's happening, you oughta bug report it. (the gui SHOULD work).
<imnes> ok thanks
<randabis> and make sure the module is set to load automatically in /etc/modules
<viper12> randabis.......you shouldn't havta.  Ubuntu is trying for a cleaner/easier way of doing it.  If my Dad saw that, and someone said: 'make sure that slashshlash blah blah is set to blah blah...he'd walk off.
<viper12> just sayin' that if its not working right via GUI in hoary, it oughta be reported is all.
<Alessio> great
<randabis> well it depends on the module
<Alessio> thanks randabis :D
<randabis> ndiswrapper is something that needs to be added for example
<viper12> yep.
<randabis> Alessio, np, don't know what I helped you with, but no prob
<randabis> OH
<randabis> rsvg
<randabis> hehe
<viper12> lol
<membreya> this teaches me for going away from linux for 5 years...forgotten everything..ubuntu makes me feel warm and fuzzy tho
<membreya> so...windowzesque
<randabis> uh...no..
<viper12> without fifty reboots/hour, eh?
<viper12> heh heh
<randabis> it's not much like windows at all
<randabis> and that's one of the reasons I use it
<viper12> although, with stardock on xp, this doesn't feel toooo much different.  lol
<membreya> it has a gui and is "fairly" simple...once I go beyond the gui tho I'm lost
<membreya> hey windowz is okish ...kinda..record uptime I had for a win2k workstation was 70 days and it was only killed by a powerout
<shock_> anyone else experiencing alot of "bungled" cd-writings in hoary?
<randabis> I don't like windows
<shock_> doesnt seem to be just my burner as i feared
<shock_> since a friend of mine has the same
<viper12> I did shock.......I set the burner to 1/2 of max, and it worked.
<randabis> shock_, no..been working fine with gnomebaker
<viper12> (cheap cd's was my issue.)
<shock_> hm
<membreya> oh...that brings me to my next question..with the GRUB loader at the startup..it lists 3 kernels..normal, 64 bit and 64bit recovery..I'm assuming by loading normal it's not the 64 bit version
<randabis> not sure...I'm still on a 32bit system
<viper12> what box are you running mem?
<membreya> athlon 64 3200+, 512mb DDR, 120gb Western Digital SATA
<membreya> haven't even tried my cd/dvd burner yet in ubuntu
<randabis> you'll probably wanna get gnomebaker...nautilus cd burning works, but most people don't like it
<viper12> not completely sure there mem, but if you loaded the amd 64 kernel........shrugs.
<viper12> (when ya installed.)
<membreya> oh and an nvidia geforce 4000 that I'm too scared to load drivers for...lol already reinstalled ubuntu 4 times cos I've screwed the x config and I only have the one PC
<goldfish_> lol
<randabis> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && nvidia-glx-config enable
<randabis> couldn't be much easier to load nvidia than that
<randabis> oh, and restarting x
<viper12> yep.
<viper12> running the 5200fx here, and it worked clean.
<membreya> ....but is that the latest linux drivers or just the latest stored in the repository?
<membreya> also need to get the TV out working..that's the only reason I have to boot into windows right now
<randabis> depends on what version you're running...if you're on warty than it is 61.11
<randabis> hoary has the latest
<membreya> if I can get TV out working then I can ditch windows
<nonliquet> hello
<membreya> scorched earth approch ;)
<viper12> the latest nvidia drivers do have better overall support and the reports i've read show better fps....but I'm waiting for hoary to go 'stable' before uppin' them.
<viper12> the 61.1's workin' great over here as is.
<randabis> hoary rocks :)
<viper12> yep.  going to be throwing that on the laptop later today or tomorrow after data backup.  the live cd for it loaded and found everything...freaked me out.
<randabis> it boots and runs faster than warty imho
<viper12> i'll take your word on that one....booting from cd ain't zactly fast. heh heh
<membreya> grrrrr, think I might call it a night..packages just aren't going my way...
<membreya>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<viper12> ouch mem
<membreya> when trying to install gnomebaker
<saif> hello, do u know if i can copy the downloaded packages to a cd, so i wouldn't have to download from the internet on every1 machine i want to upgrade???
<inc1> sup room
<viper12> mem, why not escape with grub and select the 64 bit versio...and THEN try it.
<membreya> *sniffles* by by uptime
<randabis> membreya, oh yeah..sorry about that...I don't know if gnomebaker has a 64bit port or not
<membreya> 01:10:31 up 22:16,  2 users,  load average: 1.03, 1.20, 1.20
<membreya> ;)
<membreya> damn you open sources...support my 64bitness!
<viper12> saif, just use synaptic to just 'download'.  then go to the repos directory and copy em' off to a cd.
<inc1> lol mem
<saif> and the repos directory would be in?
<saif> apt-cache?
<inc1> any one good with getting sound to work
<viper12> believe so saif.
<saif> ok
<saif> thanx!
<mvo_> saif: /var/cache/apt/archives
<looksaus> ubuntu lets me install to root on software raid 1
<looksaus> but it doesn't include md and raid1 support in its initrd kernel
<viper12> saif, if you've checked the 'leave in cache' selection in synaptic, thats where they oughta be.
<looksaus> which means the resulting system is unbootable
<viper12> or.......he left. lol
<looksaus> is there a special reason behind this?
<looksaus> is this planned to change?
<looksaus> should I file a bug?
<guim> hi BiteMeBIll
<guim> hi BiteMeBill
<guim> remember me yesterday?
<viper12> which version of ubuntu look?
<BiteMeBill> hey there guim:
<viper12> warty or hoary?
<guim> i tested another keyboard
<guim> this morning
<guim> without success...
<BiteMeBill> guim: And?
<BiteMeBill> guim: that is a strange one.
<looksaus> viper12, hoary
<BiteMeBill> Does anyone know if there is a host file that I can edit?  Need to use it so that when my external IP is put in that it goes to the internal server.
<looksaus> but it's the same on hoary, I think
<looksaus> (I'm running my own old 2.6.6 kernel, but this means no udev support
<inc1> yeah you can edit the hosts from netowrk properties
<viper12> clean install?  or different 'install f-number selection).
<BiteMeBill> inc1: Tried that it isn't working.
<looksaus> viper12, I had Debian Sarge running on this machine before
<guim> so I still get this message
<guim> telling me to press f1 or enter to boot
<guim> and a first line with Isolinux, ... and some copyright stuff
<guim> keyboard not respondong
<looksaus> went back to a minimal install and dist-upgraded to hoary
<randabis> you should use ubuntu's kernel probably
<guim> and the install not starting, i can't do anything
<inc1> well then it's in the normal place /etc/hosts
<guim> I think I will try the Debian installer
<viper12> nods.  I saw some stuff in the forums earlier about issues with install problems via ubuntu and different drive configs....i'd report it.
<looksaus> but same thing on a clean hoary install
<inc1> ip <tab> hostname
<randabis> yeah file zee bug
<BiteMeBill> inc1: hmmm...  Now I should have known to look in /etc/
<BiteMeBill> BRB
<inc1> np
<randabis> BiteMeBill, /etc/hosts.allow /etc/hosts.deny
<viper12> wb membreya
<inc1> any one have issue playing sounds even though gstreamer 8 mad is installed
<membreya> ty ;) loaded into the 64bit kernel..think I might just edit GRUB to make it default
<viper12> cool mem.  you might wanna try that package install again.  lol
<membreya> nope...still the same..
<viper12> incl......what kinda' sound card? and what apps are you trying to use?
<membreya> still says it doesnt match
<membreya> damn being l33t hurts :P
<viper12> possible their not 64bit-able eh mem?
<membreya> gah! still getting the getopt error on slick screensavers
<membreya> damn you I have getopt installed!
* membreya looks for install.exe
<viper12> time to roll out the bug report pen eh mem?
<viper12> ;)
<randabis> uh...install.exe?
<randabis> we don't use exes here
<membreya> teehee randabis ;) I know ...just holding on to that microsoft side of me
<viper12> lol
<housetier> mono uses .exe :)
<membreya> installing nvidia drivers now ...if I don't come back you know it's cos I've killed x again ;)
<viper12> that was the HARDEST thing for me to get over when I came back to linux.
<randabis> well mono's weird so blegh
<inc1> it's a cs4236 i'm trying to use rythembox and xmms they both don't work. i can play music cds though
<randabis> make sure you're using esound/esd
<membreya> gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!! now I get an error install nvidia drivers :'(
<housetier> mono is quite usable
<randabis> didn't say it wasn't usable
<viper12> well rythmbox......is crappa-box if you ask me.  but if you can play music cd's.....hmmm.
<randabis> membreya, it sounds like you may have both 32bit and 64bit on the same system and that's causing problems
<ArdieM> hmm i upgraded to hoary
<randabis> I think you need to use one or the other
<ArdieM> but the volume control is gone
<membreya> hmmmm ...maybe deleting 2.6.8.1-3 was a problem :|
<ArdieM> how to start it ?
<inc1> i'm in gstreamer-properties but when i choose esd i get Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ESD - Enlightenment Sound Daemon'
<randabis> ArdieM, Run Application --> gnome-volume-control
<BiteMeBill> UGH!
<inc1> if i choose alsa or oss they are already being used
<BiteMeBill> inc1: any other ideas?
<ArdieM> Registry is not present or it is corrupted, please update it by running gst-register
<inc1> that should work what happens?
<ArdieM> sudo: gst-register: command not found
<BiteMeBill> inc1: connection is refused.
<inc1> can u connect with the ip
<BiteMeBill> yes.
<randabis> ArdieM, try your dist-upgrade again...kinda sounds like it may not have finished all the way
<membreya> why is the nvidia apt-get trying to load /boot/System.map-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic???
<BiteMeBill> inc1: right now I have the firewall closing port 80 so that I can be sure that it's not trying to go out.
<blah> blah09 is in use.. =/
<ArdieM> can i dist-upgrade in gnome
<ArdieM> or is that not good ?
<srid> does anyone know a working anjuta2 deb repository?
<randabis> that's fine
<randabis> doesn't matter
<randabis> just reboot after it's completely finished
<srid> deb http://martianrock.com/debian binary/ no longer works!
<randabis> if you get errors try apt-get -f install
<inc1> weird, so you put the ip and host name like this in /etc/hosts 192.168.0.1 domain.com www.domain.com
<viper12> incl did you get libmikmod as well?
<membreya> tried -f install but it still searches for /boot/System.map-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic ......grrrrrf
<BiteMeBill> inc1: I'm not using a domain.  Just an IP
<inc1> viper12: yup... i've got so many packages heh
<randabis> did you try /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny?
<viper12> was just double checking.  I used the howto forum page to install mplayer/nvidia and xmms.....but I'm running an SBLive! card, so it could be the CS chipset that's causing probs for you.
<inc1> BiteMeBill: what exactly are you trying to do again
<BiteMeBill> inc1: ie 67.77.123.4 = 192.168.0.139
<inc1> oh you are trying to do ip forwarding.. you do that in iptables or on your router
<BiteMeBill> inc1: No I'm not trying to forward yet.....  From internal network need to access the pages as if I was outside the network.  So that the links work properly.
<inc1> outside you aren't going to use the ip.. you are going to use the name correct
<BiteMeBill> inc1: Even if I have the it forwarded it doesn't work cause you can't ping your own eternal IP address.
<membreya> resolve.conf configured? ;)
<randabis> resolv
<membreya> :D
<inc1> you should be able to ping inter ips within that netowrk
<ArdieM> the taskbar (bottom) is grouping ... i dont want that
<BiteMeBill> inc1: if I was to purchase a domain name..
<viper12> last question on that one....did you get the libmikmod2 as well incl?
<BiteMeBill> Yes I can.
<inc1> but that's the beauty of /etc/hosts... you can put aol.com and it will work only on your comp
<membreya> ArdieM: right click on the task bar and go to preferences, then go to never group windows
<inc1> viper12: yup
<BiteMeBill> inc1: but then I have to set the code in the php files on the server differently. Since I'm not using a domain name and just using a static IP
<ArdieM> membreya: there is no option called "never group windows"
<viper12> hrumph.  I'd be looking at the card itself.......compatibility wise......unless somethings fub'd in the config or install of the libs
<inc1> your code should be using relative paths so it doesn't matter
<viper12> gotta puff. bb
<membreya> ArdieM: it should be listed under "grouping" make sure you right click on the right area
<inc1> cya viper12
<ArdieM> membreya: ok i found it thx
<membreya> np ;) wooohoo ...2 days in ubuntu and I can answer a question :P
* membreya hugs the point and click interface
<BiteMeBill> inc1: from outside the network it works fine.  But from inside the network it won't due to the fact I can't loop back in using my external IP address.
<inc1> is your webserver running on your own comp or another one within your network
<BiteMeBill> inc1: it's running on another system within the network..
<membreya> so can anyone answer my nvidia-glx is searching for my old kernel ? :|
<inc1> and you can't pull ip the site with the ip of that machine
<membreya> can't you just alias the internal network connections...ie www.blah.com = 192.168.0.x
<membreya> ?
<BiteMeBill> inc1: yes I can.  But when click a link it serves you the external IP address so then it fails.
<ArdieM> how can i change the language ?
<BiteMeBill> membreya: if I purchase a domain name for it would work that way.
<inc1> oh ok i see... your links shouldn't be directing you to the ip
<membreya> can't you use one of the free domain providers out there?
<inc1> those static links would need to change for every server you transfer your code to
<BiteMeBill> inc1: I would agree...  But Mambo, Drupal and wordpress all code it in.
<inc1> vi my man vi
<ArdieM> ive choosen german @ warthy install, then i made a dist-upgrade, now its german english mixed... that suckz, i want to have it in 1 langage... when german is not possible than i want it all in english
<ArdieM> how can i do this ?
<BiteMeBill> membrya: I  was trying not to go that route.  But if I can't figure this out then I will have to.
<inc1> what if you use a domain in you links which is still static but then you can edit your /etc/hosts to point that domain to your ip then your links would take you to the domain and they would resolve to the ight ip
<membreya> inc1: isn't that what I said? :|
<BiteMeBill> inc1: I think that would work but that would have to be a last effort.  I know it works properly when I edit the host file in Windbloz but can
<t31> quick question, can i use quanta without any risk under gnome?
<josue> hey everyone
<inc1> nope you are trying to have an ip resolve to another ip and that's not going to work
<BiteMeBill> 't get it to behave in here.
<josue> quick question, xorg is using up almost 60% of my ram, is this normal?
<BiteMeBill> inc1: yes that is what I am trying to do.
<inc1> but that won't work... if you are goign to have static links you want to use a domain name not an ip
<BiteMeBill> inc1: seems smoothwall has taken that little feature out of their disto so now I have to do it locally.
<josue> it wasn't like this before, and it's slowing my system
<BiteMeBill> inc1: if you have static ip what is the difference other than this little bugger?
<membreya> cmon incl...answer my nvidia apt-get is looking for 2.6.8.1-3 kernel :P where would it be referenced in my system?
<inc1> i have no idea.. mem
<membreya> awwwww :'(
<BiteMeBill> inc1: I'll go try a ni-ip.org name and see what it does.
<inc1> i know websites though.. i know what issue bitemebill is having.. changing the code would fix it
<membreya> it also has the error message -kernel-1.0.6111 is not configured yet.
<BiteMeBill> inc1: I agree but that is all the code that they have done that I would have to change.
<inc1> if you edit your links with a text editor make them relative so instead of 192.168.1.2/pages/index.html it's just /pages/index.html
<inc1> exactly bitemebill it does have to change.. thats the problem with static links.. for every web server you transfer your code to it will have to change
<BiteMeBill> inc1: I agree....  I took the lazy way out and downloaded wordpress and installed it and set it up and now I'm paying for it.
<inc1> well better to fix it now than later
<viper12> mem, which driver version of nvidia are you trying to intall?
<BiteMeBill> inc1: but it's working for all the others..  And only a few like me..  LMAO  Guess I can't be just lazy.  LOL
<inc1> not when it comes to coding.. that bites you in the long run.. lol
<membreya> am trying: sudo apt-get -f install nvidia-glx
<membreya> and it's searching for 2.6.8.1-3 kernel when I have 2.6.8.1-4 installed
<membreya> and I've deleted the -3 kernel :|
<ArdieM> my gnome-volume-control is not in the taskbar. No volume control elements and/or devices found.
<membreya> ArdieM: is your sound working?
<Mitario> heyhey
<Mitario> can anyone tell me to what component I should report a bugreport if an onboard soundcard isn't working
<inc1> sound it evil
<viper12> okay mem.......which version of the BASE nvidia driver do you have on the system?
<ArdieM> membreya: yes
<membreya> I haven't installed any other drivers other than the ones that come by default
<membreya> so my driver is nv at the moment
<inc1> g2g.. work calls
<membreya> have fun inc1 ;)
<viper12> mem, go to synaptic....refresh the lists and then look for nvidia via search.  if the 61.11 driver isn't installed.....that could be a problem. (it changes the config to "nvidia") and is newer.
<viper12> the glx and such may not work properly without that being there first.
<viper12> hoary or warty mem?  (can't remember what you'd said the install was.)
<ArdieM> the dist-upgrade borke alot
<ArdieM> ..... im unhappy atm. when i reghtkliock on a file and select propereties: nautilus is crashing
<membreya> viper12: I'm running 64bit warty
<membreya> went to synaptic and removed all references to nvidia
<suifur> membreya, how's it work?
<membreya> then I try and do a sudo apt-get -i nvidia-glx and I get the same error
<membreya> only having this problem since I upgraded the kernel
<viper12> mem.........dangit. lol.
<foobar-xs> have an issue on hoary, i am unable to install mplayer....do i need a diff repo to get it??
<viper12> when I installed the 61.1x driver.......the howto had me installing the base driver BEFORE applying the glx and such.  If your nvidia driver is older than the 61. (and it probably is), then you're gonna have probs with glx on the newer kernel.
<Guardiann> foobar-xs there are several mplayer choices in synaptic
<membreya> ...there's no nvidia installed now tho viper..just removed the 2.6.8.1-3 headers
<membreya> see if that makes a difference
<membreya> hmm looking at the apt-get and it says:
<membreya> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<membreya>   linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic nvidia-glx
<membreya>   nvidia-kernel-common
<membreya> i don't want it to get the 2.6.8.1-3 i want it to get -4!!! >:(
<viper12> nods.  if that goes poof........you might wanna just move to the .6629 driver.    This thread is a complete walk through on the newer one:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12823
<viper12> the guy is a pure believe in compiling from source, but go through the thread...might be something in there.
<blah09> heh why isnt he running gentoo then
<viper12> oh blarg...........hey mem.....what repositories do you have listed in synaptic?
<MoB_> hi all
<viper12> lol blah.
<membreya> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories <--- everything in there except the last 4 (not able to find them)
<christianp> hi all
<MoB_> i've a problem with the network startup, it doesn't load correctly :(
<viper12> do you have universe/metaverse?
<viper12> er........multiverse?
<christianp> i installed ubuntu on my laptop, but it doesn't recognize a lot of devices
<membreya> viper12: as I said..everything in that sources file except the last 4 repositories
<MoB_> it recognize all, but doesnt load the network config properly, i have to enable by hand
<[Spooky] > yo yo!
<viper12> nods.  mem, the merillat stuff is down I think. couldn't get those going either.
<membreya> MoB_: is it allowing DHCP? (I had to manually put my IP in for my network card)
<zombics> when I am trying to install limewire its tellimg me i need to install VM prior to run this program... what i neeed to do?
<[Spooky] > im trying to start k3b and get an error and then there is no cd-burner to choose, anyone have any idea ?
<Iddi> What directory is the 'top level of the gs source tree'?
<MoB_> membreya: yes, in /etc/network/interface is enabled "eth1 inet dhcp"
<ArdieM> how can i add the gnome-volume-control to the systray ???
<membreya> mob_: tried establishing it with just a static ip?
<MoB_> zombics: you need to install the Java JRE to run limewire
<MoB_> membreya: but its my internet connection, so i have to do it automatically (dynamic ip)
<zombics> MoB_, where can i get the java jre?
<viper12> ardie are you talking about the bottom panel?  if so, just right click, and add to panel...select volume control from dialog box.
<MoB_> zombics: look at the www.ubuntuguide.org ;)
<membreya> zombics: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<ArdieM> could someone show me a FAT32 NTFS and EXT3 fstab entry ??
<Iddi> What directory is the 'top level of the gs source tree'?
<MoB_> membreya: this problem appears when i was playing with the init.d/scripts, when i first installed ubuntu it works fine
<membreya> how exactly do you have to bring it up manually?
<membreya> an ifconfig -up?
<dud> membreya, encourage people to use blackdown... its GPL and just as good
<dud> well, in my personal opinion that is...
<membreya> sorry dud ;)
<MoB_> with the network-applet
<dud> nothing ubuntu policy, just my opinion ;)
<MoB_> ArdieM:  /dev/hda1       /media/windows    ntfs    umask=0222      0       0 (look at http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs)
<Anubis> Unpacking replacement zenity ...
<Anubis> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Anubis>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-icon-theme_2.9.91-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<MoB_> network-applet calls network-config so i enabled that way
<jdub> Anubis: just run upgrade again
<ewhitten> This is great.  Another day, more new packages!
<Anubis> thx
* ewhitten needs his fix...
<jdub> Anubis: it won't happen for other people, a fix has been uploaded and will be available soon
<membreya> *cries* why is nvidia gfx trying to load my old kernel? :|
<[Spooky] > anyone good with cdrdao ?
<MoB_> [Spooky] : why don't jut use nautilus?
<MoB_> just*
<Iddi> Anyone know what the 'top level of the gs source tree' is?
<merriam> Anyone else noticed a new flakiness in xmms in hoary?  little skips like a bad mp3
<[Spooky] > MoB_: i would if that would work...
<MoB_> [Spooky] : it gives you an error?
<[Spooky] > MoB_: yes
<dud> Iddi, gs is what? gstreamer?
<Se7h> dam,
<Anubis> merriam, xmms only seg faults for me, as well as mplayer
<foobar-xs> is >> mplayer-custom 1:1.0-pre5-0.6ubuntu1 << what i need for hoary??
<Se7h> my synaptic just died
<nonliquet> hello, i have a problem with the name deamon, after configuring the /etc/bind/db.files i get an error by typing nslookup 192.168.2.1 -> server can't find 1.2.168.192.in-addr.arpa: NXDOMAIN
<MoB_> [Spooky] : what error?, maybe you could start there
<ArdieM> is this right? /dev/hda10 /mnt/hda10-HOME0 ext3 defaults 1 2
<nonliquet> who can help me pls
<merriam> Anubis: I've seen no segfaults in either.
<[Spooky] > so does k3b and cdrdao...
<Se7h> and i forgot the console command besides
<foobar-xs> Se7h, don't feel bad..my synaptic won't install !! lol
<[Spooky] > MoB_: let me see
<Se7h> dpkg and dselect
<Se7h> foobar-xs lol
<Anubis> merriam, I just use rhythmbox and xine-ui until things get sorted out
<Se7h> remind me the commands plz
<MoB_> [Spooky] : if it gives you an error in all recorder apps, maybe its the configuration of the cdrw
<Anubis> merriam, I think it may be the composite module I enabled for transparency in xorg
<dud> Se7h, apt-get install <software>, apt-cache search <whatever>
<Se7h> apt-get
<Se7h> ah
<Anubis> merriam, it also killed glxgears
<[Spooky] > ok and where do i fixa that ?
<Iddi> dud: No idea, I'm trying to compile something that requires the jpeg library (which I have compiled), and it has to be in the top level of the gs source tree and renamed to 'jpeg'
<[Spooky] > MoB_:
<Se7h> thats it
<Se7h> thanks
<Anubis> merriam, the fix for glxgears and Nvidia acceleration only freezes my display
<merriam> Anubis: so you'd rather use different players than turn of transparency? :)
<zOap_win> Hi, I have some problems with ubuntu. I've tried both Wharty and Hoary. The website description says that my SMC 2835W wireless card works but ubuntu doesnt recognise it.. help!!
<MoB_> [Spooky] : first, you need to know what's the error thats nautilus,k3b,etc gives you
<Anubis> I think its because of the AGPart driver is loading and not NVagp
<Anubis> or whatnot?
<[Spooky] > MoB_: yepp in on it...
<EvanCarroll> Se7h: alias windows_update='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<dud> wee 200fps fullscreen glxgears :D
<[Spooky] > *im
<MoB_> :D
<Se7h> EvanCarroll lol "windows" ? ;P
<EvanCarroll> =D and you won't have to restart
<dud> hehehe
<MoB_> ahahaha
<zOap_win> anyone?
<ewhitten> zOap_win:  what version of the card do you have?
<MoB_> "windows_update" <-- Lol!
<Anubis> via_agp                 9408  1
<zOap_win> v2
<Anubis> agpgart                33704  2 via_agp
<[Spooky] > MoB_: Nautulis gives: cdrecord: OPC failed.
<zOap_win> MoB_: v2
<dud> nor do you have to let a buggy application run compromisable software with admin privs
<Anubis> nvidia               3470428  8
<ewhitten> zOap_win:  so the cardbus version that should be working with prism54?
<zOap_win> ewhitten: yes
<Anubis> vesafb                  6820  0
<EvanCarroll> dud: overestimating apt-get are we =/
<MoB_> [Spooky] : have you seen the cdrecord bug-list?
<ewhitten> zOap_win:  what does lspci -v tell you about the card?
<MoB_> or error-code
<MoB_> let me see
<ewhitten> (it may show up as Intersil Corporation...)
<Anubis> I guess it also depends on which kernel one uses
<zOap_win> ewhitten, don't know.. currently I'm tryibng to install hoary all over again---
<Iddi> Where are vendor source trees located?
<zOap_win> ewhitten, yes it did the last time..
<zOap_win> ewhitten, intersil that is..
<[Spooky] > MoB_: let me start k3b and tell you what i get...
<ArdieM> for what in hell is the device manager good for ??
<MoB_> ok
<ewhitten> zOap_win: okay, so it at least sees your card.  Did you get any lights on with the card?
<ArdieM> just for looking ?? you cant change anything ?
<Anubis> ArdieM, nanda
<Anubis> ArdieM, nada
<zOap_win> ewhitten, yes both lights. but they are static
<ArdieM> Anubis: i just can change anything
<MoB_> [Spooky] : what CD-RW do you have?
<ArdieM> *cant
<ewhitten> hmm.
<Anubis> ArdieM, I know
<ArdieM> then what is it good 4 ?
<ArdieM> i.e. i want to change my sound driver... how ?
<[Spooky] > MoB_: i get this: "There was an error setting up inter-process communications for KDE. The message returned was: Could not read network connection list /home/spooky/.DCOPserver_TWTNet__0"
<[Spooky] > MoB_: i have a NEC 1300 A
<zOap_win> ewhitten, as you see this is really bugging me.. I have nop idea what to do..
<MoB_> it's a removable?
<[Spooky] > dvd/cd burner
<[Spooky] > no
<[Spooky] > a IDE
<ewhitten> zOap_win:  understandable.  A few people have had similar problems to this.  Once you're done installing, you'll have to unplug your card, plug it back in, tell us what dmesg says.
<LaurenceRowe> Is there any way I can stop my taskbar items moving about? This often happens when I close a program window so that that program only has one window open.
<MoB_> [Spooky] : i've found this: http://lists.debian.org/cdwrite/2004/10/msg00097.html
<zOap_win> ewhitten, ok. it'll probably take some time.. i'm installing ona sloooow laptop. i'll come back then. thanx for the help so far:)
<ewhitten> no problem.  what we're all here for.
<ArdieM> i cant find a point to change sound drivers @ the faq ...
<viper12> i'm out. take care all.
<foobar-xs> can someone tell me what i need to do to fix this?? I try to start mplayer and i get this error>> 3DNow supported but disabled 3DNowExt supported but disabled....Illegal instruction
<viper12> quit
<membreya> hmmmm lol
<membreya> just tried to burn a cd
<membreya> it won't mount my CD-rw :|
<MoB_> do it manually :D
<EvanCarroll> what do you think would look better on a resume as a TLD .biz .info .com or .name this a site who's soul purpose is to get me hired
<njan> EvanCarroll, .com
<EvanCarroll> =/ was thinking that too
<njan> EvanCarroll, I wouldn't touch any of the others with a bargepole
<LaurenceRowe> foobar-xs, try the non k6 mplayer debs
<njan> EvanCarroll, they're no different, but they *look* unprofessional, for some reason.
<LaurenceRowe> using anything other than a .com shows you do not have sufficient imagination to think up a still available .com name ;-)
<EvanCarroll> njan: well i know they aren't any different, i just didn't know if .name .info or .com would look more professional =/ ill go with .com i suppose
<[Spooky] > haha
<EvanCarroll> LaurenceRowe: hahahahahaha
<EvanCarroll> LaurenceRowe: v. nice
<[Spooky] > man this sucks
<njan> EvanCarroll, definitely .com. No point in giving yourself a disadvantage if you can avoid it.
<foobar-xs> LaurenceRowe, huh??
<dud> yeah, com is superiour
<carambol> when in install warty ik get two options
<MoB_> [Spooky] : do you fix it?
<dud> alternatively .net or .org, but they have to be used with reason
<carambol> default or maintainers version
<[Spooky] > MoB_: you see im a noob and didnt get mutch clearer by the link :/
<dud> .net if you *are* a network related site, and .org for organizations
<foobar-xs> LaurenceRowe, i installed mplayer-custom
<carambol> which one should i chose?
<MoB_> [Spooky] : i see
<MoB_> [Spooky] : let me find out more
<membreya> erm...lol how do you find out where the cdrom is attached to ...ie hda etc etc?
<EvanCarroll> does anyone in here object o using godaddy?
<njan> membreya, dmesg |grep CD
<[Spooky] > MoB_: but when i do sudo k3b it works...
<njan> EvanCarroll, s'what I used last time I needed a domain :)
<foobar-xs> LaurenceRowe, mplayer-686 failes to instlall, like almost everything else i want to install!! lol
<[Spooky] > is it rights issiues ?
<dud> godaddy has been good for several of my domains
<membreya> hmmm it's mounting right but it's saying bad superblock
<dud> just watch out for all the damn sneaky "offers" you have to unclick!
<MoB_> [Spooky] : i found an spanish explain, do you undestand spanish?
<Codename2> hey guys
<[Spooky] > MoB_: nope im swedish hehe
<ArdieM> i want to install the ati drivers for amd64 what do i have to type? sudo apt-get install linux-686 ??
<MoB_> ok, let me translate it
<Codename2> you can use debian respositories with ubuntu, right?
<dud> Codename2, you can... but thing might go wrong
<dud> s/thing/things
<Codename2> I'm trying to install mono
<ArdieM> do i have to type: sudo apt-get install linux-amd64 ??
<lucien> Hey, could someone here tell me why my touchpad is not working, but with the correct drivers installed ?
<Codename2> ubuntu universe seems to only have an older version
<MoB_> [Spooky] :
<[Spooky] > MoB_: yes
<ArdieM> please im lost ^^
<MoB_> [Spooky] : look at the private so we dont flood the main chat
<EvanCarroll> is it worth 4.00 a yr to have your information kept private?
<[Spooky] > MoB_: done
<EvanCarroll> im wondering how many people make spam scripts to hitup whois for contact information =/
<EvanCarroll> perl scripts rather
<zeedo> I havent been hit by spam but I have had phishing attempts from whois lookups
<evarlast> EvanCarroll: yes, I dunno how they walk the root dns to find all the dns names.
<Se7h> perfect
<Se7h> system upgraded
<Se7h> :)
<EvanCarroll> evarlast: yes as in its worth the money? or yes as in its not?
<Se7h> synaptic ok to
<ArdieM> how can i stop x ?
<ArdieM> (shutdown x)
<iapx8088> X
<iapx8088> ?
<carambol> xkill
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  log out of GNOME, then Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<membreya> trying to mount the cd and getting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda,
<membreya>        or too many mounted file systems
<Se7h> ewhitten  that'll just restart it
<Se7h> i guess
<ewhitten> Se7h: right, sorry.
<Codename2> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://pkg-mono.alioth.debian.org ./ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/pkg-mono.alioth.debian.org_current_._Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Codename2> anyone know what im getting that error? lol
<randabis> nah it will kill x, but if gdm is running gdm will probably restart
<ewhitten> right.  /etc/init.d/gdm stop is probably the gentlest way :)
<Pointwood> I'm trying to mount a ntfs drive with this "mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/hdc1 /mnt/c" however that doesn't give ordinary users access to the drive - I think I need to use the umask option, but I'm not sure how to add that to the mount command?
<EvanCarroll> Pointwood: there is no write support for ntfs
<EvanCarroll> Pointwood: you can only modify same length files
<randabis> umask=0222 I "think"
<ewhitten> EvanCarroll:  he just wants users to see the files
<Pointwood> EvanCarroll: that's why I'm mounting it ro ;)
<EvanCarroll> Pointwood: add the users flag for users to be able to mount the drive
<randabis> ubuntuguide.org will tell you Pointwood
<EvanCarroll> Pointwood: -o'ro,users' then =D
<acs_> here I am
<acs_> with ubuntu
<acs_> yuppi
<zhukov_> anyone with hoary
<zhukov_> ?
<ewhitten> acs_  what a coincidence!  so are we!
<ewhitten> zhukov_ :  yup.
<FauxPasIII> Hey everyone, I'm trying to get some apt pinning stuff going, and am having a problem...
<randabis> I'm using hoary
<zhukov_> can anyone PLZ!!! send me the original mouse cursors?
<ewhitten> Never!
<ewhitten> ;)
<randabis> that will be fixed soon
<FauxPasIII> I've put in the sid apt sources, and tried to pin them down so that I'd ONLY get sid packages if the package was completely absent from hoary...
<acs_> ewhitten, lol
<zhukov_> I had a MacOS theme, wich accidently replaced the original one... :'(
<FauxPasIII> I'm trying the pin like this, which isn't working:  "Pin: release l=Debian"
<acs_> but this is my very first time with a new operationg system
<acs_> and it was easy to set up
<FauxPasIII> And pinning to 0 now, although according to man apt_preferences, 200 should do it
* ewhitten uses MCity-Hacked for window borders.  pretty mac-ish
<Xappe> zhukov_, i don't have them...it's filed as a bug i think, so hopefully they'll fix it
<acs_> now I am off to discover the new possibilities of this OS
<ewhitten> acs_ :  there you go.  I'm also running Windows XP in a window and World of Warcraft :)
<ewhitten> (natively on ubuntu)
<randabis> I'm using a macos theme...
<Codename2> if im on warty, can i just change my sources.list to hoary?
<Pointwood> ahh..thx for the link to ubuntuguide
<zhukov_> Xappe, not even in .icons?
<zhukov_> in the default folder?
<randabis> Codename2, sure
<ewhitten> randabis:  my theme:  Industrial for controls, MCity-Hacked for window borders, and Suede for icons :)
* ewhitten is waaay too picky.
<randabis> www.ubuntuguide.org has a guide to hoary I believe
<ewhitten> I've always been a big fan of the gorilla SVG themes too.
<membreya> grrrr why cant I mount my cd drive >:(
<randabis> ewhitten, hehe...I use Gnome Apple icons
<randabis> ewhitten, yeah they are nice
<ewhitten> randabis:  where are those?
<[PoVal] Dutchy> my apache2 installs with threaded MPM by default but i want to set --with-MPM= etc... how do i do that?
<sig_ubuntu> ewhitten: http://linuxgoons.com/screenshots/ubuntucurrent.png
<randabis> ewhitten, it's a mac icon set for gnome
<MoB_> membreya: rigth click -> mount device didn't work?
<membreya> mob_: I get mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda,
<membreya>        or too many mounted file systems
<Codename2> should i change archive.ubuntu and security.ubuntu/
<acs_> ewhitten, I have winxp running on a computer next to me
<ups> hi
<zhukov_> sig_ubuntu, that wireless monitor
<Codename2> or just archive?
<MoB_> "HDA?"?"?"?"
<randabis> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=2000493974207a3fd94d89&m=screen
<acs_> I am not leaving windows
<sig_ubuntu> zhukov_: yes
<acs_> I can't
<randabis> there's my desktop :p
<MoB_> maybe it's already mounted
<shock> is there a way to ban kde-applications from the gnome-menu even though they are installed?
<zhukov_> where did you got it
<sig_ubuntu> nice
<membreya> ya HDA mob_, I have a SATA harddrive so thats SDA
<MoB_> :D
<sig_ubuntu> zhukov_: it comes with gnome applets
<ups> gam_server has been eating up 80%+ CPU for while - any ideas?
<MoB_> it's new for me :P
<sig_ubuntu> zhukov_: right click panel and "add to"
<membreya> all thats mounted are SDA1, 3, 5
<MoB_> try "mount -a"
<membreya> sorry
<membreya> SDA3 & 5
<ewhitten> randabis:  yes, I'm asking where you got the icons?  gnome look, art.gnome?
<randabis> I think gnome-look "might have it"
<randabis> I got a huge mac osx pack that is 25mb..has tons of mac stuff
<membreya> I have /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0 in my fstab
<membreya> and I do a mount -a but it doesn't help
<Codename2> sweet
<Codename2> now i just need to do an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Xappe> buaaaah, i miss the metacity window theme
<MoB_> what does "mount" alone says
<ewhitten> alright everybody, say cheese.
<randabis> ewhitten, http://iack.altervista.org/macosx.tar.gz
<ewhitten> (screenshot time)
* Codename2 says cheese
<randabis> Codename2, yes
<randabis> cheesey wheese
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hi
<ewhitten> thanks randabis :)
<membreya> mob_: mount by itself gives
<membreya> /dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<membreya> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<membreya> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<membreya> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<membreya> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<membreya> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<membreya> /dev/sda5 on /media/windows type ntfs (rw,umask=0222)
<blah09> lol randabis, still that screenie?
<FauxPasIII> Can somebody show me what apt_preferences needs to look like if I want to have sid sources available in hoary, but _only_ use them for things that aren't in hoary ?
<blah09> nice music btw
<FauxPasIII> I tried this: "Pin: release l=Debian"
<FauxPasIII> But didn't do any good
<FauxPasIII> Still getting lots of sid stuff when I dist upgrade.  Even pinned to 0
<LesleyB> hello :)
<MoB_> and when you do a mount /media/cdrom it says device busy?
<membreya> nope, that's when I get:
<randabis> blah09, yeah that's the gnome one...I kinda borked xfce by accident using rox-filer
<membreya> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda,
<membreya>        or too many mounted file systems
<blah09> oh =/
<LesleyB> I have a question about ppp, /etc/networks/interfaces and pon, plog, poff
<sig_ubuntu> randabis: I'm grabbing the debian icon set
<sig_ubuntu> off gnome-look.org
<sig_ubuntu> looks good
<blah09> at least Terminal survived ;)
<randabis> heh
<MoB_> try "mount -t auto /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom"
<randabis> yeah
<randabis> xfce still works, but all the window borders are gone and I can't figure out how to get them back
<LesleyB> I have an auto dial script in init.d softlinked in rc2.d and at the top it says this method is deprecated in favour of /etc/netwok/interfaces
<membreya> new error message MoB_: /dev/cdrom: Invalid argument
<zhukov_> sig_ubuntu, the network monitor? Its as close as i have...
<MoB_> membreya: ahaha
<blah09> i never managed to get icon packs working
<sig_ubuntu> zhukov_: odd
<sig_ubuntu> let me see
<LesleyB> I don't understand what /etc/network/interfaces is for or when it's used during boot up or system restart
<MoB_> membreya: mount -t auto /dev/hda /media/cdrom :D
<dud> i keep wondering... how can i transcode a bunch of crappy wmv files that i have on my AMD64 computer? with making a 32bit jail for the wmv 32bit codecs?
<randabis> blah09, just put them in /home/user/.icons
<LesleyB> can anyone enligten me?
<blah09> i did =/
<blah09> all it did was show those ugly default icons when i pick em
<dud> is there a program that can convert wmv without relying on mplayers codecs? or similar?
<sig_ubuntu> zhukov_: ok right click your panl and select add to panel
<membreya> lol mob_, now it says invalid argument for dev/hda
<FauxPasIII> dud - Transcode
<dud> something with built-in ability to process wmv
<tritium> LesleyB, if your interface is designated "auto" in /etc/network/interfaces, then it's brought up at book.
<tritium> LesleyB, by /etc/init.d/networking
<sig_ubuntu> it should be at the very bottom named: "wireless link monitor"
<ewhitten> randabis:  http://www.pix-ology.com/Screenshot.png
<tritium> LesleyB, "man interfaces" for more details
<dud> FauxPasIII, sure transcode wont use external codecs for reading the wmv?
<LesleyB> right ok tritium that helps a lot ty :))
<randabis> LesleyB, it tells the system info about your network interfaces and if specified loads them at bootup
<MoB_> where is the cdrom?
<ewhitten> just so you all know, I didn't do that to the cat.
<membreya> mob_ in the drive? :P
<zhukov_> sig_ubuntu, my very last is wastebasket :D
<tritium> LesleyB, sure.  Also, the debian reference has useful info.
<sig_ubuntu> zhukov_: that is odd dude
<FauxPasIII> dud - it uses ffmpeg, same as mplayer, but that's open code.  It does not use any win32 dlls
<blah09> argh... must... resist... temptation... to screenie....
<LesleyB> if I *haven't* got a softlink to init.d/networking in rc2.d then it won't be called, and I can set the ppp0 interface to call start the firewall?
<sig_ubuntu> zhukov_: here is the package name: Wireless Link Monitor 2.8.1
<ewhitten> blah09:  to be crude, it's just a little like penis measuring.
<sig_ubuntu> search it on google.
<ewhitten> ...
<LesleyB> ok tritium I think I downloaded that last nite so I'll go hunt there
<blah09> rofl
<zhukov_> thanks :D
<LesleyB> ty :))
<blah09> that it is ;)
<dud> FauxPasIII, [tcprobe]  advanced streaming format ASF
<dud> [tcprobe]  filetype/codec not yet supported by 'transcode'
<LesleyB> bbfn
<dud> as i thought :/
<blah09> the geek version of it
<randabis> ewhitten, nice
<sig_ubuntu> brb
<ewhitten> but unlike the other measuring, I usually get good ideas from looking at other peoples' junk.
<dud> for wmv in ASF format, one needs win32 dll i suppose
<ewhitten> junk = screenshot. :)
<MoB_> membreya: where is in /dev/
<ewhitten> just clearing that up.
<FauxPasIII> dud - bizarre... build-time options perhaps.  I build transcode from cvs and it supports /everything/
<FauxPasIII> dud - you can also call ffmpeg directly
<dud> ill do some googling...
<FauxPasIII> dud - don't know much about the interface
<membreya> the cdrom is /dev/hda
<FauxPasIII> good luck.
<dud> ffplay -stats failed :/
<membreya> membreya@diab:/media/cdrom0 $ dmesg |grep CD
<membreya> hda: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<membreya> hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache
<membreya> Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<Mirv> hmm, where's the community council?
<ewhitten> mmm..  munchkins and coffee.  breakfast of ubuntu champions.
<randabis> ha I ate pizza
<ewhitten> damn you.  now I want pizza.
* ewhitten impatiently waits for gf to come home.
<shock> argh!
<shock> me too
<shock> i luv pizza
<shock> :/
<randabis> I grabbed a frozen one from the freezer lol
* suifur is hungry now
<ewhitten> so out of curiosity, where's everyone from?
<randabis> I always add extra cheese to those though
<randabis> houston, tx
* suifur is from Texas
* membreya is from Melbourne, Aus ;)
<ewhitten> ooh, fancy.
<piooo> katowice, Poland
<evarlast> Detroit, MI
* ewhitten lives in Cambridge, MA... but is sitting in Philly right now.
<jdub> sydney, australia
* tritium is from Albuquerque, New Mexico
<EvanCarroll> houston,tx
<randabis> ha
<EvanCarroll> im still here though =/
<membreya> tritium: did you remember to take a left at albuquerue?
<Xappe> i like it dark :) http://www.delta.se/~jon/Screenshot4.png
<membreya> sorry
<membreya> bad bugs bunny joke
<tritium> membreya, :0
<tritium> :)
<membreya> :P
<ewhitten> jdub:  are you the same jdub, as in gnome.org/~jdub/ ?
<jdub> yes
<dud> fucking windows WM9 format files :(
<dud> damn it hehe
<tritium> membreya, I'm one of the Albuquerque Isotopes :)
<ewhitten> jdub:  nice!  I've been coming across your page for years now.
<membreya> lol tritium :P
<randabis> all your screenshots are so small :p probably cause I use 1280X1024
<EvanCarroll> randabis: What part of houston? im on the north east side
<randabis> northwest
<acs_> ewhitten, can u tell me who I go to compile stuff I am still new to this but I do know a bit of programming in c
<acs_> please
<randabis> 290/HW6 area
<membreya> gone to sleep on me MoB_? :P
<ewhitten> ewhitten:  you'll need to install the gcc and g++ packages.
<zhukov_> sig_ubuntu, well i cant find that package nowere...
<chillywilly> ajmitch: boo
<randabis> you need to build-essential metapackage to compile
<EvanCarroll> randabis: Im atascocita/kingwood area, -- auctually in humble.
<randabis> to =the
<ewhitten> randabis:  thanks, couldn't remember the name :)
<randabis> EvanCarroll, ah, been through there
<acs_> ewhitten, I thought that came installed
<acs_> were can I get them?
<EvanCarroll> Are you still working/living in houston?
<randabis> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<blah09> hm.
<blah09> http://server3.uploadit.org/files/hizz99-080205.jpg
<blah09> sigh.
<ewhitten> acs_  :  or use synaptic.
<ewhitten> blah09:  couldn't resist, could you?
<MoB_> membreya: im thinking
<blah09> nope =(
<randabis> Not working presently, looking for work, but yeah been here for a while
<blah09> now its out in the open
<membreya> lol MoB_ :P
<acs_> what is that? if you could explain or just give me a web site to read
<acs_> please I am still new to all this :)
<ewhitten> acs_ :  have you checked out www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<ewhitten> that's a good place to start for pretty much anything. :)
<infinito> does anybody know why hoary restricted repositories give me md5sums errors??
<acs_> ewhitten, going to do that now
<acs_> thanks
<ewhitten> blah09:  that is one very large terminal. :)
<membreya> why does cpufreq show my amd 64 3200+ at 1ghz?
<EvanCarroll> randabis: ah, me as well, auctually i just joined the Houston linux meetup group, among others on meetup.com -- you should sign up see what it's all about
<ewhitten> acs_ : np.
<blah09> haha you think?
<blah09> but you have a massive monitor dont you
<randabis> EvanCarroll, I've heard of it before...I might give it a whirl in the future
<ewhitten> blah09:  haha, actually no.  this is a laptop, just happens to have a native 1600x1200
<blah09> nice =)
<membreya> my poor boinc client is taking ages to do WUs
<ewhitten> blah09:  yes, my old company bought it for me, then they dot-com-busted, so...
<blah09> hehe
* ewhitten owns about 5 3Ghz+ boxes.
<evarlast> good lord, what kind of laptop?
<blah09> lol
<sig_ubuntu> zhukov_: let me search around for you
<sig_ubuntu> that is odd
<sig_ubuntu> zhukov_: gnome-applets -v
<ewhitten> evarlast:  dell c840, 2.4Ghz.
<ewhitten> but 2GB of RAM :)
<membreya> nice ewhitten :)
<blah09> is that the mobile workstation one?
<EvanCarroll> infinito: i too get thjose errors, GPG error on ftp.tux.org unstable archive NO_PUBKEY something or other
<njan> ewhitten, I prefer 1680x1050 :)
<membreya> cmon..my cpu is 2.2ghz..why's it saying 1ghz
<membreya> damn you ubuntu
<randabis> damn, ur 2GB pwns my 312MB
<membreya> why are you thieving me!
<randabis> 512
<njan> membreya, did you power up without the power adapter plugged in?
<sig_ubuntu> zhukov_: you still here?
<rubenv> membreya: speedstepping, is it a laptop?
<membreya> njan: its a PC :)
<chillywilly> my ubuntu stole my 1GB RAM
<njan> membreya, that's really weird.
<chillywilly> tells me I only have 906MB
<randabis> it's probably using powernowd
<rubenv> chillywilly: you need highmem
<randabis> desktop Athlon64s support cool n' quiet
<membreya> randabis: you mean "cool'n'quiet?
<ceu> I've recompiled the kernel (2.6.10), using make-kpkg --initrd. What's this message: "device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed"  ?
<tritium> chillywilly, that's on the FAQ
<randabis> membreya, yes, but the daemon that controls it is called powernowd
<chillywilly> I figured that
<chillywilly> haven't had time to deal with it
<membreya> oh ok, should I disable cool n' quiet in the BIOS? will that take the stepping back up to 2.2ghz?
<randabis> it should
<membreya> back soon then :)
<LarryT-ubuntu> i need some help please ;)
* membreya will BRB
<sig_ubuntu> zhukov_: yo
<randabis> or you could kill the powernowd daemon...pick your poison
<infinito> EvanCarroll, the problem has just "magically" dissappear
<EvanCarroll> infinito: thats the best way to get rid of them. magic.
<ewhitten> my laptop speedsteps down to 1.2Ghz or so, even when I'm plugged in.  But it seems to come all the way back up when it needs it.
<randabis> heh
<LarryT-ubuntu> yep :) it is (still) about apt-get and proxy configuration ...
<LarryT-ubuntu> is there any means to do this ?
<EvanCarroll> LarryT-ubuntu: you want to just proxy apt or the whole system?
<LarryT-ubuntu> both, why not ? :)
<LarryT-ubuntu> just apt for the moment
<LarryT-ubuntu> please :)
<neofeed> Okay I got this problem: I have two files that have common lines. Now I want to have only those common lines. how am I about to do that?
<dud> LarryT-ubuntu, aptmirror?
<membreya> ROFL: cpu stepping is now reporting my CPU at 6.11ghz
<randabis> you could probably comment out everything except those 2 lines
<EvanCarroll> LarryT-ubuntu: the problem is im not sure you can do 'just apt', because apt doesn't have proxy support to my knowledge you would have to use a lower level of abstraction like ipchains or such, and then it would apply to everything not just apt
<LinuxJones> neofeed, have a look @ the man page for diff
<LarryT-ubuntu> on fedroa or knoppix there is a apt.conf file in witch one can put some informations about proxy, but there no file like this in ubuntu :(
<neofeed> LinuxJones, I did but didn't figure out how to :/
<membreya> 7.58ghz..kick a$$
<randabis> haha
<EvanCarroll> membreya: have you tried turning off powernow.d and removing it entirly?
<ewhitten> membreya:  which amd64 do you have?
<membreya> 3200+
<membreya> no OC
<ewhitten> nice.
<membreya> I've gotten it to 2.6ghz
<ewhitten> I just picked one of those up, but my amd64 is still in windows land.
<LarryT-ubuntu> EvanCarroll :how to do this ?
<membreya> but I don't want to kill it
<ArdieM> i dont get it... how can i install the ati drivers for ubuntu amd64 ??
<suifur> lol
<EvanCarroll> LarryT-ubuntu: man ipchains
<LarryT-ubuntu> gonna see. thx :)
<Xappe> LarryT-ubuntu, you can set proxy in the synaptic prefs, but I don't know if that would be for just synaptic or the whole apt thing
<EvanCarroll> LarryT-ubuntu: why not just make an apt.conf if thats wat you wan't?
<LarryT-ubuntu> Xappe : thx, but i do prefer apt :)
<membreya> hmmm how do I remove powernowd
<ewhitten> membreya;  apt-get remove powernowd ?
<ewhitten> or remove it in synaptic
<LarryT-ubuntu> i try but i get some erro messages : may be this is something else. May i paste my error message ?
<EvanCarroll> LarryT-ubuntu: i was wrong, you can proxy just apt: see man apt.conf
<EvanCarroll> LarryT-ubuntu: in #pastebin
<ewhitten> ArideM:  what card do you have?
<EvanCarroll> membreya: i believe its update.rcd
<Xappe> i thought that synaptic was just a frontend...
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  http://www.ati.com/support/drivers/linux/radeon-linux64.html?type=64linux&prodType=graphic&prod=products64LINUXdriver&submit.x=5&submit.y=10&submit=GO%21
<EvanCarroll> membreya: man update-rc.d
<membreya> nope..uninstalled it and it stopped it...but cpufreq is still showing it flicking between 0 and 7.7ghz
<ArthurMaciel> hi there.
<tritium> membreya, /etc/init.d./powernowd stop
<ArdieM> membreya: you are to kind ^^ you should do that hehe because its the wrong. you just get .rpm there. i have a how to but i just dont get it... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ewhitten> ArthurMaciel:  mornin
<ArdieM> i dont know what to type @ sudo apt-get install linux-686
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  it was me that said it.
<ArthurMaciel> do you have any opinions about ubuntu on laptops?
<ewhitten> ArthurMaciel:  I'm running it on mine right now.
<tritium> membreya, run above with sudo, of course
<ArdieM> ewhitten: ooouuhh sorry ^^
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  do you have hoary?
<ArdieM> yes
<ewhitten> okay, and you're stuck on getting your kernel?
<ArthurMaciel> which is yours ewhitten?
<goldfish_> ArthurMaciel: me too
<ArdieM> sudo apt-get install linux-2.6.10-3-amd64-generic
<ewhitten> ArthurMaciel:  dell latitude c840.   http://www.pix-ology.com/Screenshot.png
<ArdieM> like this ?
<ArdieM> uname -r or not ?
<marcin_ant> ArthurMaciel: me too - but I don't know what kind of opinion you expect
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  one sec.
<ArthurMaciel> marcin_ant: if it is fast, stable.. etc..
<ArthurMaciel> easy to upgrade..
<ArthurMaciel> if it does support the drivers..
<ArthurMaciel> for APM, pcmcia..
<ArdieM> e-Jah: Couldn't find package linux-2.6.10-3-amd64-generic
<membreya> tritium: doing sudo /etc/init.d./powernowd stop I get powernowd not found
<marcin_ant> ArthurMaciel: ubuntu is fast, it's pretty stable, easy to upgrade with apt-get - there is no difference here between ubuntu on desktop and laptop
<marcin_ant> ArthurMaciel: and about drivers... hmm hard to say
<tritium> membreya, did you remove it?
<marcin_ant> ArthurMaciel: I didn't have any serious problems
<tritium> membreya, if you did, then you'll just have to kill the running process
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  I'm not seeing a correct package.  give me a couple mins. to hunt around. :)
<marcin_ant> ArthurMaciel: but ubuntu can be annoying on laptop when you are "mobile" person
<ArdieM> ewhitten: ill give as much mins as you want ^^ thanks 4 helpin me
<ArthurMaciel> what do you mean with "mobile" person, marcin_ant?
<membreya> tritium: i reinstalled it
* ewhitten would have a much easier time being mobile if his (*#@(* leg would stop falling asleep.
<marcin_ant> ArthurMaciel: I mean for example when you move your laptop from place to place and need to use different network connections
<membreya> but it doesnt appear to be running
<marcin_ant> ArthurMaciel: to get access to internet
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  I don't have any issues.  If I need to hunt for a wireless AP, I can just drop to a term and do a iwlist eth1 scanning
<marcin_ant> ArthurMaciel: these aren't "laptop" specific issues
<suifur> just write a shell script to restart the network services ;)
<socketbind> howdy, does anybody have strange errors with wine-2005xxxx version?
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: if there are issues it depends from this how much advanced user you are
<socketbind> like a bunch of this: err:module:import_dll Library OLE32.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\shelllink.exe") not found
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  open up synaptic and search for amd64.   You should at the least grab the kernel-headers and kernel-image for amd64-generic
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: personally I can deal with these issues - but for beginner they are annoying
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  true.  also, knowing whether or not your card will work immediately helps as well.
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: short example - you can create ppp connections in network-admin gui
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: but this interface doesn't support AT init strings for modems
<ewhitten> right.  I guess I haven't needed to use ppp in years.  city life makes for easy wireless connections
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: so currently there is no way to configure gprs connection with network-admin
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: advanced user will propably use ppp-chat scripts from term but for beginner this is annoying
<ArdieM> ewhitten: there is no package containing amd64... theres only 1 containing amd:
<ArdieM> Dummy package for upgrades
<ArdieM> In Debian 2.2 and below the BSD automounter was provided by this package.
<ArdieM> Starting with Debian 3.0 ("woody"), this is provided by the am-utils package.
<ArdieM> You may remove this package at any time.
<ArthurMaciel> thank you marcin_ant..
<ArthurMaciel> and ewhitten..
<ArthurMaciel> for your help.
<ewhitten> anytime.
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  do you have universe / mutliverse repositories?
<dud> i get a bunch of packs when apt-cache search amd64
<ArdieM> ewhitten: is there any text file 4 the repos @ synaptic ? the menu is confuding me
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<ArdieM> ill paste my sources @ nopaste. 1 mom please
<Mabus> Greetings .. I'm experiencing very frequent flickers on my screen - anyone have any hints to what I could try?
<Mabus> I'm running hoary on a ATI radeon with fglrx, btw.
<goldfish_> oh
<goldfish_> I am getting those too.
<goldfish_> Running nvidia on warty.
<ArdieM> ewhitten: aahh i just type amd64 and it didnt find but when i search with ctrl+f it finds alot
<Mabus> goldfish_: so perhaps it's an xorg problem ?
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  that's the idea.
<Mabus> I mean, a general one at that.
<ArdieM> im sorry
<ArdieM> im dumb ^
<goldfish_> I am not using xorg.
<Mabus> goldfish_: right
* ewhitten is running Hoary with xorg with nvidia drivers
<goldfish_> :?
<Mabus> what could it be then ?
<goldfish_> No idea :/
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  no prob.
<Mabus> ewhitten: are you experiencing flickering ?
<marcin_ant> ArthurMaciel: your welcome - ubuntu is really nice - but can be annoying on laptop with multiple network connections - eth, wifi, bluetooth, gprs over bluetooth etc.
<ewhitten> not at all.
<Mabus> bah
<Mabus> daniels: know anything about flickering ? me and goldfish_ here are experiencing it.
<randabis> no flickers here either
<Mabus> bah
<randabis> possibly your refresh rates
<Mabus> daniels: I'm running xorg/hoary with the fglrx driver. I tried the standard ati driver, and had the issue there as well.
<Mabus> yes, I considered that ..
<Mabus> hmm
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: what do you mean with "city life makes for easy wireless connections" ?
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  try installing the fglrx-* packages and see what else synaptic wants you to pull in.
<Anubis> anyone using tor and privoxy together
<Anubis> ?
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  I never need to use GPRS or dial-up.  Standing just about anywhere, I can usually find between 3 and 20 open AP's
<acs_> hello to all
<goldfish_> hi
<Anubis> ?join #privoxy
<ArdieM> ewhitten: this one?
<ArdieM> ATI binary kernel module source
<ArdieM> This package builds the ATI XFree86 4.x/X.Org binary kernel module needed
<ArdieM> by xorg-driver-fglrx/xfree86-driver-fglrx.  This package is not needed on an
<ArdieM> Ubuntu system because a pre-compiled kernel module is supplied by the
<ArdieM> linux-restricted-modules  packages.
<ewhitten> okay, go get the linux-restricted-modules package for your kernel version. :)
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: in what city?
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  boston/cambridge
<ewhitten> but I'm moving to philly in a few months.  we'll see how it is.
<ArdieM> ewhitten: Non-free Linux 2.6.10 modules on x86_64 generic <-- they are already installed
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: yeah, right... imagine that there is also life outside usa ;)
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  okay, good.  are you using xfree86 or xorg?
<ArdieM> xfree
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  you're kidding me? :-P
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  keep going with the setup instructions then.
<ArdieM> now should i install the fglrx-kernel-source
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: in my city I propably could find some AP too - but not opened AP
<ewhitten> you shouldn't need it, no.
<ArdieM> ok
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  what city is that? Sorry if you already said.
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: Pozna, Poland
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: we have a lot of wireless networks here
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  gotcha.  do people generally close their AP's off?
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: but they are restricted to their users
<Mabus> how do I enable xrandr ?
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: absolutely
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:I think people are lazier about it here.  I can sit in a hotel room or an apartment building and have a choice of several, most named "linksys," "wireless," "default," etc.
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: it's propably because bandwidth is cheap in usa
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  also true.  how much do people there usually pay?
<Mabus> It's quite cool; a taxi driver in Oslo always had a laptop and GPS device with him in the car, and mapped up all the wireless networks in the city during 1 month (or something) .. He identified and connected to 30.000 networks.
<Mabus> ewhitten, marcin_ant ^
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: pay for what?
<Mabus> (of course, he also plotted them all on a map, thanks to his GPS device)
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  for a broadband connection?
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: it depends
* ewhitten pays $60USD (about 46 EUR) /month for 6Mbit. cable
<hummm> hello. i wrote a .fluxrc in which i have some fluxbox specific settings. how can i get this file to be source automatically on login?
<ewhitten> not sure if my exchange rates are current. ;)
<hummm> sourced*
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: go away!!! :)
<crimsun> hummm: what sort of file is .fluxrc?
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: in our bigger provider
<crimsun> hummm: is it specific to fluxbox (e.g., read only on fluxbox execution)?
<hummm> crimsun: yeah, i just set my background there and x keymap and start gnome-settings-daemon
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: tpsa we have adsl connection for $40 640kbps
<ja> ewhitten: marcin_ant 22$ for 128kb/s here :(
<crimsun> hummm: doesn't fluxbox provide functionality to parse such a file on initial execution regardless?
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: and $60 for 1MB
<tritium> so, "piece of piss" means easy?  It sounds a little derogatory.
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  ouch, I'm sorry. :(
<goldfish_> lol
<hummm> crimsun: i have been reading the flux manual quite a lot lately. i'll check it again.
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: I pay $60 for 512kbps
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: but I got 512/512 not adsl
<ewhitten> My roommate works for a video game company.  They have an OC3 connection for only about 50 people.  That's 155Mbit/sec.
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: which is 1MB/256kbps
<ewhitten> it's ridiculous.
<randabis> our cable is roughly 3-4Mbit down, 300kbps up or better
<ewhitten> randabis:  who's your provider?
<randabis> roadrunner
<dud> i pay about $50 for 3Mbit/700Kbit
<randabis> I don't know how much my dad pays a month though
<randabis> plus we have digital cable too so...
<goldfish_> jesus, we pay 39 euro per month for 512/128 kbs
<ewhitten> I have comcast... over the last six months, we went from 3 to 4 to 6.
<ewhitten> goldfish_ :  where are you located?
<goldfish_> Ireland.
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: we have these prices because criminals from our goverment sold out out bigger telecom to criminals from France
<ewhitten> My uncle in Germany pays about that as well.
<dud> scandinavia generally has fast and cheap broadband
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  Ah, another reason to love the French.  They hate the internet! ;)
<goldfish_> Hopefully we will get some cheap fast lines soon :)
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: no they have lower prices in France
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: but they think that EU is a kind of a modern colonisation :(
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  well, with any luck, that will change in the future.
<blah09> hm
<blah09> i pay about 20eur for 2000/192
<ewhitten> I do like Poland, though.  They've been pretty good about the Software Patents push there.
<blah09> yep
<marcin_ant> blah09: what country?
<blah09> germany
<blah09> argh no 25
<blah09> i keep forgetting the 5 bucks/month for the 2mbit upgrade
<ewhitten> whereabouts?  I have a lot of family there :)
<blah09> heidelberg
<ewhitten> they're just outside Stuttgart.
<blah09> thats pretty nearby
<marcin_ant> hmm and I'm affraid to ask about gprs connections ;)
<ewhitten> cool.  I'll be there this fall.
<marcin_ant> we have really ridiculous prices here
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  in the US?
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: yup
<blah09> dont they have unlimited data plans in the US?
<blah09> i wish they would hurry up and roll out reasonably priced 3G here
<ewhitten> somewhat, but data pricing is a little weird for cellular.
<blah09> ewhitten: for the IAA? ;)
* ewhitten hasn't looked at his phone bill in over a year.  yay telecommuting. :)
<ewhitten> blah09:  Internationale Automobil-Ausstellung? ;)
<blah09> yep =)
<ewhitten> nope.  just visiting family, then off traveling around.  probably to Muenchen for a bit.
<blah09> oh ok
* ewhitten has no umlauts. :(
<blah09> =)
<blah09> you could use the US international layout
<sri|work> sup folks
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  ready?
<blah09> my notebook has an english keyboard too =/
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: yes :)
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: I'm sitting :)
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  unlimited:  $80USD/month...  40MB:  $50/month
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  looking on speed now.  stupid spread-out country has terrible coverage. :)
<Jelte> hi there... could anyone tell me how i change the window theme in ubuntu?  getting a bit bored of the rectangle brown standard look ;-)
<ewhitten> Cingular goes up to about 135kbps
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: hmmm it's not cheap at all...
<ewhitten> Jelte:  Desktop -> Preferences -> Theme -> Theme Details
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: you mean unlimited - $80/month at 135kbps?
<Jelte> ewhitten, aahh duh... and there i was looking at 'Desktop -> Pref -> windows'   ;-)   thanks
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  yup.  that's just Cingular, though.  (my provider).  not sure about T-Mobile
<marcin_ant> and what is this... 40MB - $50/month?
<ArdieM> how can i see that im using the ati driver ?
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  data plans are limited by your overall traffic.  You're only allowed to use 40MB of traffic/month.  Beyond that, the overuse charges are insane.
<Jelte> ewhitten, just to understand, those are GDM themes?
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  lsmod ?
<hummm> crimsun: cant find anything
<ewhitten> Jelte:  nope.  GDM themes are found elsewhere.
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: heh this is really stupid situation :)
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: we have 3 GSM providers here
<ewhitten> Jelte:  welcome to America's wireless plans.
<Jelte> ewhitten, ah, so what kind of themes are these? and where can i find more?  (i asked cuz i found GDM themes in gnome-look.org)
<ewhitten> Jelte:  sorry, wrong person. :)
<Jelte> ewhitten, i figured ;-)
<ewhitten> Jelte:  these are gnome/metacity/icon themes
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: and two of them have incredible stupid prices - something like $0,30/ 1MB
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  we used to have several, but a lot of them have merged or are in the process of doing it.
<ewhitten> Jelte:  you can also look at art.gnome.org
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: so you can count - your 40MB will be $12
<ewhitten> that site will also have instructions on how to install them.
<ewhitten> marcin_ant:  nice.
<Jelte> ewhitten, ah, so icon themes include the window art?  ta
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: while we have only one provider which offers unlimited gprs
<ewhitten> but I make up the difference by keeping my butt at home and on cable. ;)
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: $20/month
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: 115kbps
* ewhitten whistles.
<Jelte> ewhitten, i see they are a combination of icon and metacity themes?
<ewhitten> now if we could all just get that nice NTT DoCoMo stuff.
<ewhitten> Jelte:  are you looking at the main Theme window?
<ewhitten> and not theme details?
<Jelte> ewhitten, yeah... the grand canyon is nice, but i thought there might be more online somewhere?
<ewhitten> Jelte:  these main themes are a combination of icons, metacity, and gnome/gtk
<marcin_ant> ewhitten: and we have EDGE (3G) here - 384kbps - but prices are pretty high
<Jelte> ewhitten, and can i donwload more of these "main themes" in one go?
<ewhitten> Jelte:  I'm not sure that a lot of people design full themes.  Usually you find pieces and then assemble as you like them.
<confrey> hi everybody
<hummm> Jelte: gnome-look.org
<goldfish_> hi
<confrey> how can I use a firewire cdwriter?
<ewhitten> Jelte:  http://www.pix-ology.com/Screenshot.png
<ewhitten> that's Industrial controls, MCity-Hacked window borders, and Suede icons
<ewhitten> just my taste :)
<randabis-laptop> tastes like chicken
<Jelte> ewhitten, nice... i like the window borders
<ewhitten> haha funny.
<ArdieM> is is possible to get a radeon 9800 work ?
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  ATI's site lists that card as supported under their driver.
<randabis-laptop> i gotta figure out how to prevent system sounds from being recorded when I record stuff with my mic
<ewhitten> randabis-laptop:  turn off system sound events? ;)
<redrum> can someone help me get my windows partition to be able to boot?
<ArdieM> ex: i got through the hw to
<RU63> i have a problem with GAIM.  everytime i try to send someone a filem, or accept a file.. GAIM closes.
<ArdieM> but i think its not working
<redrum> i just installed warty, then upgraded to hoary, but the boot loader didn't set up to allow booting to windoze...
<randabis-laptop> ewhitten, yeah, but I should be able to select an output to record from like you can in windows
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  did you make the change to your X configuration to use the binary driver instead of the generic "ATI"?
<ewhitten> ati, rather
<ArdieM> yes i did a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86"
<ArdieM> and selected fglrx
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  is the module loaded?
<ArdieM> i dont think so
<randabis-laptop> the main reason this is a bother is because if I want to do multitrack recording with full duplex it will record the track that is playing back in addition to the track being recorded...that's bad
<confrey> how can I use a firewire cdwriter?
<hummm> http://www.student.oulu.fi/~savaisan/stuff/fluxbox.jpg << my fluxbox
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  from the guide:  To load the kernel module immediately, run sudodepmod-a;sudomodprobefglrx
<ewhitten> hummm:  not a fan of black, but still nice.
<ArdieM> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-3-amd64-generic/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): No such device
<hummm> ewhitten: i like minimalistic and darkish approach :)
<mjt> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<randabis-laptop> fglrx might be 32bit only...dunno
<mjt> anyone know what's going on?
<ewhitten> hummm:  minimalistic, definitely.  I just tend to come from a light approach. ;)
<hummm> ewhitten: hehe :)
<ewhitten> randabis-laptop:  ATI's site lists drivers for amd-64
<crimsun> fglrx in hoary works with amd64
<crimsun> fglrx in warty does not.
<ewhitten> crimsun: any experience to help?  He is running hoary.
<randabis-laptop> there you have it
<crimsun> ewhitten: I wish I did, but I have no amd64+ati machines.
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  you are running Hoary, you said?
<ArdieM> yes
<ArdieM> how can i check that ?
<ewhitten> I have one, but it's still in Windows.
<tritium> cat /etc/issue
<crimsun> ArdieM: your kernel confirms you're running hoary
<ArdieM> i mean i replaced warthy with hoary @ sources.list and did a dist-upgrade
<randabis-laptop> you're postive the dist-upgrade completed without error and you rebooted afterward?
<Xappe> ArdieM, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14530
<ArdieM> i had some errors
<Infernal_Demon> hey
<Infernal_Demon> in ubuntu
<ArdieM> but i just did it again with -f
<ArdieM> now evrything is working fine
<Infernal_Demon> is there anyway to make it faster like in windows where u can disable all the visual themes
<randabis-laptop> you rebooted?
<ArdieM> expect ati ^
<ArdieM> yes
<redrum> How do I set up grub to allow me to boot my windows partition?
<shock> is anyone here familiar with osX? cause i need to find out what gl extensions are suported
<ewhitten> hmm.
<Infernal_Demon> it is really slow
<randabis-laptop> Infernal_Demon, you could use a lighter environment like XFCE or fluxbox
<ewhitten> RE:  ATI/AMD64 issue:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8993
<ewhitten> that might be a good thread to read.  I'm doing so now.
<hummm> Infernal_Demon: fluxbox definitely :)
<Infernal_Demon> and how do I change to that?
<ArdieM> me2
<tritium> redrum, it should be setup that way already.
<hummm> Infernal_Demon: install it off the synaptic
<randabis-laptop> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<hummm> should come up in the gdm
<ewhitten> although, that's a lot of custom kernel config stuff.  could be tricky.
<Infernal_Demon> hummm what is synapti???
<ewhitten> oi.
<tritium> front end to apt
<ewhitten> ooh.
* ewhitten notices that LinuxWorld 2005 is in Boston as well.
<hummm> ewhitten: going to boston?
<ewhitten> hummm:  I live there.
<hummm> ewhitten: oh, that's cool
<hummm> i was there few years back
<hummm> for 4 weeks
<[Spooky] > im curious... is there a way to compile Vlc with like apt-get ?
<ewhitten> hummm:  how'd you like it?  I actually live in Cambridge, over by MIT.
<jcoxon77> I live in Cambridge, UK ;-)
<Kyaneos> hi
<tritium> [Spooky] , with additional packages installed, you can apt-get source --build
<ewhitten> jcoxon77:  nice.  how is that one?
* ewhitten has always wanted to go to the UK
<Kyaneos> what is array 4??
<hummm> ewhitten: very nice
<[Spooky] > tritium: hm  ok...
<jcoxon77> ewhitten: its very nice
<ewhitten> one of my roommates works at MIT, doing genetic research.  i.e.  using the mouse guillotine.
<goldfish_> it's easy to get vlc with synaptic
<hummm> ewhitten: http://www.student.oulu.fi/~savaisan/pictures/100_0059.jpg
<[Spooky] > goldfish_: how ?
<ewhitten> hummm:  that's a great picture.  I live about 3 blocks from the left edge of that bridge in the foreground :)
<shock> is there anything like glxinfo for osX?
<tritium> [Spooky] , apt-get install
<hummm> ewhitten: nice one :)
<Kyaneos> what is array 4?? please
<ewhitten> Kyaneos:  I think it might be a beta?  I'm guessing here, but that's what it looks like.
<goldfish_> [Spooky] : In GNOME Desktop Enviornment (universe) section - Gnome vlc
<[Spooky] > tritium: hm isnt apt-get and synaptic two diffrent programes ?
<ewhitten> hummm:  mind if I grab a copy of this picture?
<Kyaneos> ok
<tritium> [Spooky] , synaptic is a front end to apt
<Kyaneos> thank you very much ewhitten
<hummm> ewhitten: go ahead
<tritium> [Spooky] , vlc is in universe.  Make sure you've enabled it.
<ewhitten> Kyaneos:  no problem.  Hoary isn't scheduled for release until April, I think.
<ewhitten> hummm:  thanks.  I move away in about 3-4 months.  Going to miss this city. :)
<hummm> i would probably miss it too :)
<ArdieM> i hate hardware
<ArdieM> :)
<[Spooky] > yeah :)
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  it happens.  Keep working at it.  I'll be going through the same thing in about a week with my AMD64 and Radeon X800
<ewhitten> maybe I'll be able to help a bit more then.
<ArdieM> cool
<ArdieM> x800
<ArdieM> you think it is supported then?
<ArdieM> or is it already?
<randabis> sure it is
<ewhitten> ATI's site says it works with xorg.  so I will make it work, even if I have to sacrifice a goat to do it.
<hummm> poor goat
<randabis> all it really is is an overclocked 9800
<minimec> ArdieM: What is your Hardware problem?
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  you could also try downloading their rpm, converting it to a .deb with alien.
<randabis> maybe some more pipes, not sure
<tritium> ewhitten, cookout!
* blah09 goes to overclock his 9800 to an x800
<stuNNed> hummm: where is that?
<ewhitten> minimec:  AMD64 with ATI Radeon 9x00
<ArdieM> mybe i should switch to xorg .. huh ?
<ewhitten> stunned:  it's boston, ma (US)
<ArdieM> minimec: radeon 9800
<randabis> ArdieM, uh YEAH
<blah09> doesnt that automatically happen when you dist upgrade to hoary
<blah09> how do you check?
<ewhitten> blah09:  you have the option to keep xorg.
<stuNNed> ewhitten: nice
<Jelte> ok silly question time... anyone here remember or know of DogZ on windows?  a little pet running around your desktop ever so sweet... is there anything like that on linux?
<blah09> lol dogz i remember that
<hummm> stuNNed: huh?
<ewhitten> Jelte:  dear lord, I hope not.
<randabis> you should not keep xfree when you move to hoary...lol
<blah09> dogz 5 in wine or something
<Jelte> hehe.. didn't think so
<stuNNed> hummm: that url picture i was asking where it was
<ArdieM> randabis: how to change that ?
<minimec> ArdieM: What x-driver did you use? 'ati', 'radeon', or the new 'fglrx'
<hummm> stuNNed: a view over boston
<blah09> so how do i best check which xserver im running?
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  even so, your problem isn't xorg/xfree86 related.  it's the module.
<randabis> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<ewhitten> hummm:  where did you take that from?
<ewhitten> plane?
<hummm> ewhitten: prudential tower
<ArdieM> randabis: done, now ?
<ewhitten> hummm:  ah, what I thought.  lived here for almost 3 years, and still haven't gone up there. :)
<hummm> oh man
<hummm> you definitely should go there :)
<Jelte> ok how about a screensaver that takes a given folder (and its subfolders) and simply does a random slideshow of the images in those folders?
<blah09> like screenshots of dogz? ;)
<ewhitten> Jelte:  I think I've seen one before.  Let me look.
* ewhitten uses GLMatrix.
<Jelte> blah09, hehe.. nah, just of my boarding pics ;-)
<ewhitten> on that topic, anyone seen the Fireflies screensaver?  I wonder where it went.
<blah09> heh i have a related qn too
<minimec> ArdieM: I have an radeon9600 mobile on my HP-Laptop. I'm using the 'ati'. No 3d, but it worked out of the box. :-)
<blah09> can i disable the xscreensaver?
<ArdieM> Jelte: there is something like dogz... its a smiley rolling on your windows
<blah09> its annoying especially coming back from standby
<bronson> Has anybody used Insight?  (tcl front-end for GDB)
<blah09> which works! i still cant believe it....
<bronson> It looks excellent, but I can't get Step and Next to work.
<ArdieM> minimec: nice but i need 3d
<ArdieM> ^
<Jelte> ArdieM, thats not nearly as cute! ;-)   never mind, it was more a surprise for my gf if she were to log on my machine... she loves dogs, but then again the brownie points for that one aren't worth the hassle ;-)
<ewhitten> Jelte: found it
<ewhitten> Jelte:  GLSlideshow
<Jelte> ewhitten, cool! thanks!
<minimec> ArdieM: so you have to use the new fglrx-dirver from the ATI-Website. I jad some problems installing it on my Debian System.
<hitu> ubuntu doesn like kde ?
<hitu> :/
<GFXstyLER> hi
<GFXstyLER> how can i set the system language to german?
<hitu> hello
<Jelte> ewhitten, speaking of screensavers, mine tend to go slower than i thought they should (the explosion one for instance)... i've installed the drivers for my nvidia, and that helped but still not a lot... anything else i should do? tell X something about nvidia for instance?
<Jelte> (or just buy more memory ;-))
<Riddell> hitu: KDE is available, hopefully one day we'll have a KDE ubuntu CD
<ewhitten> Jelte:  do you get the nvidia splash screen when you startup X?
<ewhitten> and how much RAM do you have?
<hitu> Riddell: i installed everythin on kde
<shock> kde is running nicely - only it doesnt play well with gnome wich is sad
<hitu> i mean everything of kde
<Jelte> ewhitten, yep think so
<ArdieM> how can i see if i use xfree or xorg ?
<shock> i dont like kde apps cluttering my gnome-menu i.e.)
<hitu> and today tried to install libuthahglx1
<GFXstyLER> please, noone can tell me how to switch to german system language (gnome menues etc) in hoary array4 ?
<hitu> and it said it will remove all of kde
<hitu> hehe
<bluefoxicy> http://usrbac.sourceforge.net/misc/ss-bknshit.png  how do I fix this
<[Spooky] > yeah vlc works fine, now i can watch my pron hehe
<goldfish_> LOL
<hitu> GFXstyLER: not used array4
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<minimec> ArdieM: ... after using 'alien' I installed the .deb package, but the fglrx module was not available. insmod fglrx was not possible :-(
<hitu> :P
<tritium> GFXstyLER, you choose the language when you first boot
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  that will let you choose, if you have xorg installed.
<ArdieM> ewhitten: you mean:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<minimec> minimec: what were your experiences?
<ArdieM> or not ?
<minimec> ArdieM: what were your experiences?
<ArdieM> lol minimec is talkin to himself
<minimec> ArdieM: :-)
<GFXstyLER> thx, i guess i solved the problem
<ArdieM> i NEVER got my graphic card work
<ArdieM> on 10000s aof distros
<ArdieM> that are my experiences ^^
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  go into synaptic and see what packages you have installed when searching for "xserver"
<minimec> ArdieM: well the new ati-driver release should definitly support your card.
<tritium> ArdieM, dpkg -L | grep xserver
<tritium> sorry, dpkg -l | grep xserver
<hitu> -L ? :P
<hitu> -l it is
<minimec> ArdieM: ... even with 3d :-)
<tritium> hitu, yeah, I corrected myself
<ArdieM> xserver-common and xserver-xorg
<spiral> hi
* hitu pets tritium
<hitu> :P
<hitu> u got xorg
* tritium is radioactive, and advises you not to pet him
<hitu> radioactive waste
<hitu> :P
<ArdieM> i never used alien before
<tritium> no, Hydrogen isotope
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  alien <rpm package>
<ArdieM> how can i convert that .rpm driver to .deb ?
<ArdieM> ok
<ArdieM> ^^ lol
<ewhitten> that will generate a .deb
<stuNNed> bluefoxicy: fix what? looks ok to me
<hitu> just alien <rpm pack.>
<Jack> sorry how do you get around debpkg messages such as :sorry, how
<Jack> libatk1.0-dev depends on libatk1.0-0 (= 1.8.0-4); however:
<Jack>   Version of libatk1.0-0 on system is 1.8.0-1ubuntu2.
<hitu> alien will generate one from a .src.rpm too rite ?
<ArdieM> well where does alien save the generated package ?
<ewhitten> hitu:  not sure.  you might need to check the man page
<minimec> ArdieM: alien fglrx....rpm
<hitu> Jack: upgrade libatk1
<ewhitten> ArdieM:  should be in the same directory
<Jack> ok
<ArdieM> in home dir ok
<ArdieM> ok did that
<thenuke> how unsafe it is to upgrade or dist-upgrade already installed hoary which has been working a long time without any updating
<hitu> ArdieM: where is the rpm package /
<ArdieM> /home/ardiem
<blackwings> how do I get the nice cursor's from warty in hoary (i think it's the industrial cursors)
<minimec> ArdieM: now dpkg -i fglrx....deb
<hitu> ArdieM: then it will be the same /home/ardiem/foo.deb
<tritium> thenuke, don't dist-upgrade.  It can remove packages when not all dependencies can be met.  (e.g., at this instant, dist-upgrade might remove evolution and ubuntu-desktop)
<tritium> until new evolution package is uploaded (very soon)
<hitu> ughh somethin had removed ubuntu-base
<hitu> hehe
<ArdieM> dpkg: error @ editing /home/ardiem/fglrx64-4-3-0_8.8.25-2_amd64.deb (--install):
<tritium> hitu, why did you let it?
<hitu> ArdieM: what arch. is ur cpu
<ArdieM> trying to overwrite /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 wich is in pgk xlibmesa-gl too
<ArdieM> amd64
<hitu> tritium: just curious :P
<hitu> oh then its cool
<ArdieM> i downloaded this fglrx64_4_3_0-8.8.25-1.x86_64
<ewhitten> whooo.
<minimec> ArdieM: That's right. You have to use --force overwrite. I forgot that :-)
<ewhitten> I decided to check if *I* was even running xorg.  nope.
<tritium> ArdieM, using alien and rpms is not very advisable for that very reason
<hitu> try and remove any of this libutahglx1, xlibmesa3, mesag3-glide2, mesag3+ggi, mesag3
<ArdieM>  s dpkg -i --force overwrite /home/ardiem/fglrx64-4-3-0_8.8.25-2_amd64.deb
<ArdieM> like this ?
<tritium> ArdieM, you'll end up with a broken package if you force overwrite
<ArdieM> oh
<ArdieM> ^
<hitu> yup
<minimec> tritium: unfortunally the ati driver only comes as an rpm file.
<hitu> like my kde is broken too i guess
* hitu cries
<tritium> minimec, fglrx?
<minimec> tritium: yes.
<tritium> minimec, no, it's in .deb format as well
<hitu> u just need to google it :P
<minimec> tritium: Where did you find that?
<Danko123456> Hey, do you guys know how to save changes you make to a translation in ROsetta?
<ArdieM> trini: you got a link ?
<tritium> minimec, apt-cache search fglrx
<Danko123456> I cant seem to make a change...
<ArdieM> tritium: you got a link ?
<tritium> ArdieM, just enable restricted, universe, and multiverse in Hoary.
<tritium> ArdieM, then apt-cache search fglrx
<hitu> fglrx-control - Control panel for the ATI graphics accelerators
<tritium> and you'll find a bunch of packages
<hitu> fglrx-driver - Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators
<hitu> fglrx-driver-dev - Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators (devel files)
<hitu> there
<hitu> hehe
<minimec> tritium: I just 'googled' Found something. THX
<tritium> minimec, you don't need google.  apt-cache search
<ewhitten> "google" is now a verb in english. :)
<hitu> ArdieM: apt-get install fglrx-control fglrx-driver
<ArdieM> yes ive found the same @ synaptic
<hitu> it is :o
<Taibor> hi people.... i've 80gb /home partition of a software raid1. Can I keep it installing ubuntu warty?
<ArdieM> Package fglrx-driver is a virtual package provided by:
<ArdieM>   xorg-driver-fglrx 6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu5
<ArdieM>   xfree86-driver-fglrx 4.3.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu5
<ArdieM> You should explicitly select one to install.
<ArdieM> e-Jah: Package fglrx-driver has no installation candidate
<PCPN> are thre any ubuntu on laptop wizards, abotu, this morning?
<HaloGray> I wouldn't really call myself a wizard... but I'm running it on my laptop
<HaloGray> what's up?
<tritium> ArdieM, xorg
<ArdieM> halo: loool
<hitu> ArdieM: u r on xorg .. so u should know which one to get
<jono> hi all
<ArdieM> yes but im not with apt
<ArdieM> where do i have to put xorg
<hitu> ArdieM: get on apt :)
<jono> is there any documentation yet for setting beagle up in hoary ?
<hitu> pretty easy
<hitu> search for xorg-driver-fglrx in synaptic
<Danko123456> Damn, theres a Save button right there.
<Danko123456> :)
<minimec> tritium: I have a debian sarge system. No apt-cache search fglrx :-)
<PCPN> HaloGray: installed on an IBM ThunkPad T21, last night.  ran beautifully.  come into office, this morning, put in docking station, boots, logs in via X an takes 10 minutes to start loading MW (ie, 10 minutes before ubuntu splash).  undock, and it boots up just fine...suggestions?
<RatherD> anyone know why mozplugger won't work? I have that and totem-xine installed
<tritium> minimec, I don't know what packages they may have in sarge
<HaloGray> docking stations tend to have different hardware than the free laptop
<HaloGray> You'll have to probe for any new hardware I suppose
<noppe> hrmm it appears Evolution notifications don't appear unless I have evolution open, in debian that worked even without evolution open. Is there a setting I can set to get this back?
<HaloGray> Thinkpads are grand BTW
<minimec> tritium: no fglrx packages. the ati driver isn't compatible to the debian licences.
<PCPN> HaloGray: evidently...well, I will just wait, and see if it comes all the way up...
<tritium> jono, Warty or Hoary?
<PCPN> HaloGray: I like mine.  i have dropped it, steped on it, kicked it, and otherwise abused for three years, now, and it still runs great...
<HaloGray> Same story for me and my T20
<jono> tritium, hoary, but I got the link now, thanks :)
<minimec> RatherD: use the vlc-plugin. It's much better than the mozplugger.
<HaloGray> I finally decided it was time for an upgrade... and got a Dell :(
<PCPN> a buddy of mine has a T20, need to replace the LCD.
<ArdieM> hitu: o ive installed the xorg-driver-fglrx
<HaloGray> They had a sale for $750 off and it was too good to pass up
<tritium> jono, okay.
<PCPN> HaloGray: sometimes quality can have no price too high
<hitu> great have fun
<HaloGray> it can when you're on a college budget :)
<akrobat4> hiya! is there a linux tool/app which converts ppt files to pdf? i can not/do not wanna use openoffice as i only have 64megs on my laptop.  there is ppthtml but it does not do images/slides
<tritium> HaloGray, what's the problem with your Dell?
<PCPN> HaloGray: understood, been unemployed for 16 months, I understand...
<tritium> akrobat4, openoffice can do that
<HaloGray> he said he didn't want to use OO
<tritium> akrobat4, sorry, didn't read your whole question
<PCPN> tritium: starts with the logo and sinks insie
<HaloGray> PCPN: what field are you in?
<HaloGray> My Dell gets really hot really easy
<ArdieM> ...hmmm
<tolstoy> drat.  was expecting a "we know about evolution, working on it" topic. ;)
<HaloGray> It also feels put shoddy compred to the stable thinkpad layout
<HaloGray> if I could get a T41 for the same price I got this 8600... I would have shit a brick
<tritium> was thinking about a thinkpad before IBM sold their PC division
<blah09> haha dell?
<blah09> i know what youre talking about, i have a 500m
<tritium> now I'm thinking powerbook
<FreeWolF> hello
<HaloGray> IBM is still supporting sold laptops, and they're going to release a new one in Q2 of this year
<thundrcleeze> hello FreeWolF
<HaloGray> the Levano deal hasn't gone through yet
<FreeWolF> I have a question about ubuntu installation: is graphical or text based ?
<Ribs> text based
<thundrcleeze> It's text-based, but easy.
<FreeWolF> ok
* Taibor is away: pappa
<tritium> HaloGray, I'm still leaning away from IBM since they sold
<PCPN> hates TwinHead and Toshiba more than dislike Dell
<apokryphos> does anyone know if there's any way I can contribute website bandwidth in any way?
<PCPN> apokryphos: become a repos?
<PCPN> host/mirror docs and how-tos?
<apokryphos> PCPN: Definitely. How can I?
<apokryphos> got around 49 Gigs to kill
<srid> I get this error why running 'bitlbee' for first time
<srid> sri@infinity:~/friends/viki $ bitlbee
<srid> :localhost. NOTICE AUTH :BitlBee-IRCd initialized, please go on
<srid> ERROR :Warning: Permission problem: Can't read/write from/to /var/lib/bitlbee/.
<PCPN> apokryphos: check the main site for details on who is 'running' the project and go forward from there...
<ArdieM> i instaled it -> xorg-driver-fglrx
<ArdieM> what now ^^ ?
<hitu> ArdieM: restart X
<tritium> cool:  http://www.purdueexponent.org/interface/bebop/showstory.php?date=2005/02/08&section=features&storyid=LinuxUsersdoc
<zenwhen> Are any developers in here?
<Danko123456> heh
<zenwhen> I was wondering if there is a stated intent to keep ubuntu's install on one CD>
<Joshua> I am trying to download ubuntu for the first time and could really use some help
<bluefoxicy> sunda
<bluefoxicy> <Update manager> there are 5 updates available
<bluefoxicy> monday
<apokryphos> PCPN: Not entirely sure of where I should be going... do you mean the Ubuntu Marketplace?
<bluefoxicy> <Update manager> there are 2 updates available
<bluefoxicy> Today
<PCPN> hold on as I dig it up for you...
<bluefoxicy> <Update manager> there are 83 updates available
<bluefoxicy> err, update-notifier, but you get the idea.  wtf.
<Danko123456> Well, Joshua one good place to look is
<ArdieM> hitu: im sorry 4 askin so much, and im very thankfull 4 not kickin me outta this chan ^^
<Danko123456> ubuntuguide.org
<tritium> bluefoxicy, it's still in development, and not 100% reliable yet
<bluefoxicy> Tr0gd0r:  :)
<bluefoxicy> err
<hitu> lmao ArdieM :P
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  :)
<Danko123456> Then after you look at all that.
<pranxor> Joshua: what kind of download problem?
<Joshua> I have not been able to start the download of the cd either fromt he webb page or as a torrent
<apokryphos> PCPN: Eh? :)
<Joshua> I just get text
<bluefoxicy> I would still like the option for update notifier to always run in my tray
<bluefoxicy> and to download packages in the background
<Joshua> I am using xp with firefox
<Danko123456> Which country you in?
<Joshua> US
<bluefoxicy> then I can say "install" and it can install
<tritium> bluefoxicy, you can.  Run it and background it, then log out and save your session.
<Danko123456> And what platform?
<surrounder> is there a way to like totally ban ipv6 without recompiling the kernel/
<Joshua> xp pro
<surrounder> ?
<Danko123456> heh
<Danko123456> :)
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  :)
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  it never goes away?
<Joshua> I want badly to get away form MS
<bluefoxicy> Joshua:  so get away from them.  are youa g amer?
<evarlast> surrounder: don't load the ipv6 modules?
<PCPN> failed to come all the way up...art
<tritium> bluefoxicy, it does
<ArdieM> ok restartet x
<pranxor> Joshua: I see, try this: ftp://ftp.uninett.no//linux/ubuntu-iso/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso
<tritium> bluefoxicy, but it's running in the background
<evarlast> surrounder: j/k.
* surrounder pats evarlast 
<ArdieM> now i can switch between more Hz option
<surrounder> *pets
<tritium> bluefoxicy, the icon only shows when updates are available
<surrounder> ;)
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  yeah
<ArdieM> *options
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  I like the redhat style one though, where it changes the icon if there's updates; and I liked how windowsupdate *cough* would download stuff in the background and then ask you if you wanted to install
<evarlast> surrounder: by "ban" do you mean "deny all packets"  or do you mean, ifconfig doesn't recognize it?
<tritium> bluefoxicy, well, provide some input to the package maintainer on feature requests
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  bugzilla, wiki, mailing list?
<surrounder> evarlast: well, I think the last one, my ISP doesnt like ipv6 ( tiscali) so resolving takes ages for webpages and all other kinds of connecting...
<bluefoxicy> shit, new kernel
<nosilver4u> hey, i just installed the new fglrx-xorg drivers, and I can't get them to work right, any ideas?
<stuNNed> bluefoxicy: lol
<bluefoxicy> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-icon-theme_2.9.91-0ubuntu2_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/gnome-run.png', which is also in package gnome-panel-data
<zenwhen> how do you edit menu items in hoary?
<bluefoxicy> stuNNed:  I have to rebuild the kernel with PaX and netdev-random
<Joshua> back
<zenwhen> does anyone know why the ability to just right click menu items and change them was taken away?
<srid> http://cgiirc.sourceforge.net/
<Danko123456> you get it?
<Danko123456> I mean, did you get it.?
<tritium> cool - the new sound-juicer supports quality profiles!
<Joshua> nope
<Joshua> just text
<Danko123456>  pranxor: Joshua: I see, try this: ftp://ftp.uninett.no//linux/ubuntu-iso/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso
<Joshua> endless anlmost froze computer
<Danko123456> that one?
<evarlast> surrounder: standby.
<Joshua> that window
<bluefoxicy> Joshua:  just start using linux whenever you can, you'll move away from ms soon enough
<Joshua> the link
<Danko123456> the ftp one?
<evarlast> surrounder: the easy fix is "remove the inet6 address from each interface"
<evarlast> surrounder: I'm working on a small script to automate that.
<ArdieM> how can i check wether im running xorg or xfree ?
<zenwhen> does a place like a[pplications:// exist in hoary?
<bluefoxicy> ArdieM:  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<surrounder> evarlast: aah that's gret
<stuNNed> bluefoxicy: ubuntu kernel on the desktop with PaX? and what is netdev-random?
<Joshua> yeah it starts with what looks loike progam text that goes on for about 50 pages
<bluefoxicy> stuNNed:  netdev-random gathers random data based on the timing f network card interrupts
<ArdieM> ardiem@chillout:~ $ ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ArdieM> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ArdieM> and this is the proof if im running xorg or not ?
<Danko123456> All right, have you tried right clicking and save link as?
<bluefoxicy> stuNNed: and yeah I use grsecurity on the desktop
<Danko123456> I mean save target as?
<bluefoxicy> ArdieM:  xorg
<ArdieM> ok
<Joshua> not yet let me try that
<Danko123456> On this page
<Danko123456> http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/pub/linux/ftp.ubuntu.com/releases/4.10/
<zenwhen> does a place like a[pplications:// exist in hoary?
<evarlast> surrounder: try this on for size : for i in `/sbin/ifconfig | grep '^\w' | awk '{print $1}'` ; do /sbin/ifconfig $i|grep inet6|awk '{print $3}'| xargs /sbin/ifconfig $i del ; done
<bluefoxicy> stuNNed:  it only breaks a handfull of things, which are easily worked around with chpax/paxctl (I wish paxctl could nuke PT_GNU_STACK)
<tritium> surrounder, evarlast:  http://osnews.com/story.php?news_id=9650 (ipv6 quick fix_
<surrounder> evarlast: ok, will try that as soon as it's finished installing \o/ ;)
<bl4cks4ils> hi
<surrounder> thanks tritium
<noppe> bluefoxicy: what is pax?
<tritium> surrounder, sure.  it's near the bottom of page 1
<bluefoxicy> noppe:  a memory protection patch for Linux
<bl4cks4ils> how can i change the permission on a file?
<noppe> bluefoxicy: and you said it is built in to ubuntu kernels?
<bluefoxicy> noppe:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PaX
<tritium> surrounder, evarlast section "Tweaking"
<bluefoxicy> noppe:  no, I have to patch grsecurity into the kernels and build my own
<noppe> ahh
<suix> hi
<bluefoxicy> noppe:  martin pitt has a couple grsecurity kernels for x86 though
<suix> hey I want gdm to start in xdmcp selector mode on boot, do you know how to configure gdm?
<zenwhen> Is anyone running hoary here?
<noppe> bluefoxicy: does pax add a lot of overhead?
<apokryphos> zenwhen: Most people, I think.
<bluefoxicy> noppe:  0.7% approximately, no real performance decrease
<zenwhen> How do you all edit your gnome menu?
<bluefoxicy> noppe: for sources.list
<bluefoxicy> deb     http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/linux-hardened/  /
<bluefoxicy> deb-src http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/linux-hardened/  /
<apokryphos> zenwhen: I don't :D. I use KDE.
<zenwhen> I can't select propertied for any item in it after upgrading.
<noppe> bluefoxicy: cool i'll take a look
<zenwhen> properties
<bluefoxicy> noppe:  add those, apt-get update, and check dselect for the new packages
<zenwhen> then I dont need your input thanks.
<stuNNed> bluefoxicy: i don't run that stuff on the desktop at least now, think ubuntu is working on some measures for that, thanks to the link you provided at ubuntu's site i saw
<tritium> zenwhen, you can't edit it quite yet.
<suix> hey I want gdm to start in xdmcp selector mode on boot, do you know how to configure gdm?
<bluefoxicy> stuNNed:  yeah, the hardened debian project and some of the ubuntu devs like pitti are going at it :)
<zenwhen> I cant even change the propeties of a single application?
<zenwhen> Wow, my system is broken now then.
<thundrcleeze> suix: gdmsetup
<tritium> zenwhen, no, not broken.  In development.
<zenwhen> Well it isnt even useable.
<suix> nope
<suix> I cant do this there
<thundrcleeze> suix, it's also in the "Computer" menu in Warty
<zenwhen> Ill install warty :/
<tritium> zenwhen, what isn't usable?
<suix> i know what is gdmsetup but there's no opcion for making xdmcp the first login opcion instead of local access
<nosilver4u> has anyone had any luck with the new fglrx xorg binary drivers in hoary?
<thundrcleeze> I've got nvidia, sorry.
<nosilver4u> fooey
<shock> i got powerpc - sorry
<gnumber9> sav, u there
<coral> hello. the website indicates that warty 4.10 is the currently available ISO; if i'm interested in trying hoary, should i install 4.10 and then upgrade to hoary by replacing warty with hoary in apt/sources.list?
<zOap_win> hi, i've spoke to someone about ubuntu and smc2835w earlier. now i got the information he requested. can someone help me with this?
<nosilver4u> i've been waiting for it forever, and now it's here, and i thought i knew what to do to set it up, but it's quite buggy
<nosilver4u> or i'm doing something wrong
<coral> i'd be interested in starting with a hoary beta iso, for the sake of saving download time, if such is available
<zOap_win> ewhitten, u here?
<nosilver4u> i know it's availabe (the hoary iso) not sure where though
<nosilver4u> my boss was talking about it the other day
<coral> ok. i'll go looking for it.
<thundrcleeze> just do a dist-upgrade
<thundrcleeze> instructions for all of that are at www.ubuntuguide.org
<nosilver4u> i just changed my apt-sources, and dist-upgraded it
<coral> right, i've already don eit once
<zOap_win> anyone help me with smc2835w and prism54 driver?
<Stew2_> coral:
<coral> i want to skip downloading 4.10 iso and then 4.11 packages and just go straight to 4.11 iso
<coral> which saves me a couple hundred megabytes of DL time
<Cuga_> is xorg used in hoary?
<Skwid_> Cuga_: yes
<coral> incidentally, ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/hoary/array-3/hoary-install-i386.iso
<zOap_win> anyone?
<coral> array-4 exists now
<tritium> nosilver4u, array-4 is listed in the topic
* coral downloads the array-4 i386 iso. neat.
<Cuga_> Skwid_, thanks, another question, i know ubuntu takes snapshots of debians unstable branche when they start working on there next release, so as it stands, is hoary a snapshot of unstable debian back in november (or whenever hoary branche was first started)
<nosilver4u> yeah, i'm quick
<zenwhen> is gnome-panel-screenshot broekn for everyone else too?
<nosilver4u> haha
<Skwid_> Cuga_: hum, not sure on that
<tritium> zenwhen, no
<nosilver4u> of course, i also did my last install 3 weeks ago
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> it stopped working after I upgraded to hoary
<tritium> zenwhen, you never replied what makes your system unusable
<zenwhen> I cant edit my menu to make it how I want it?
<zenwhen> I dont want it hw it is, I want it how it was because it has been that way for two years.
<tritium> zenwhen, I know, but how is it unusable?
<apokryphos> Once you've got Hoary, is it worth doing reasonably regular dist-upgrades? Is it changed often?
<zenwhen> I dont like change?
<Skwid_> apokryphos: i do them every week or so
<Cuga_> is there a list of hoary bugs in a repository somewhere that i can go over?
<nosilver4u> same here, about once a week, although there's plenty of updates if you do it daily
<tritium> seb128, how does one add a new audio profile to use with the new sound-juicer?
<seb128> tritium: gnome-audio-profiles-properties ?
<tritium> seb128, oh, okay.  I was looking only for a gui method.
<coral> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary seems to indicate that the link to the hoary bug database is
<tritium> seb128, rather, something accessible from the menu
<coral> Cuga: see that url
<seb128> tritium: I don't think that's a good idea
<tritium> seb128, adding a new profile?
<seb128> tritium: no, adding it as a menu entry
<seb128> tritium: that should rather be a menu entry or a button in js
<seb128> sj even
<tritium> seb128, oh, agreed
<tritium> seb128, except, sound-recorder also uses profiles.
<seb128> tritium: and has a button for that
<tritium> to add?  hmm...didn't see it.
<tritium> I'll check again
<Epoque51> plop
<seb128> tritium: it could use one
<tritium> seb128, yes
<Keito> when I install ubuntu 64bit edition, would I have the same ammount of apps available as in the 32bit one?
<Tomcat_> Keito: You should have... iirc 64 bit processors can emulate 32 bit mode.
<GFXstyLER> how can i get ati 3d acceleration to work with ubuntu hoary array 4 ?
<Keito> so basically I can run the same apps, plus the i've-been-compiled-for-64bit-apps?
<GFXstyLER> just installed the ati xorg-fglrx drivers
<GFXstyLER> is there some FAQ / etc ?
<tritium> I prefer choosing an average bitrate, rather than a "quality".
<BiteMeBill> anyone care to recommend one of the many FTP packages?
<tritium> BiteMeBill, gftp?
<Tomcat_> Keito: Should work. But I can't say for sure.
<coral> okay. thanks!
<Keito> Tomcat_, oh well... i'll see once I install :p
<BiteMeBill> tritium: is that better than the proftp?
<tritium> BiteMeBill, it's a client.
<Keito> one other thing i'd like to know before installing; which is better adding an old 10gb HD or create another partition (aprox. 5gb)
<tritium> BiteMeBill, don't know about server.
<BiteMeBill> Ok let me rephrase then Does anyone care to recommend one of the ftp server packages.
<Danko123456> For what?
<Danko123456> BitemeBil?
<marjan> hallo
<Danko123456> Like ftpd?
<thundrcleeze> hi marcin_ant
<marjan> what should i install to have everything in german??
<Danko123456> Are you using Ubuntu?
<marjan> yes
<Danko123456> a na nasem?
<Danko123456> hehe
<BiteMeBill> Danko123456: For an Ubuntu server that is in the process.
<Danko123456> Well, you have synaptic right?
<marjan> everything is in english now
<marjan> Danko123456, yes which packages do i need to install to get german language support in my system?
<BiteMeBill> Wanted to see what others were using in their ubuntu servers..
<Danko123456> Hey, sorry, Marjan, have no clue...I was talking to BiteMeBill...
<marjan> a ok
<Danko123456> I have Ubuntu on my comp..
<marjan> is it user-de?
<Danko123456> Ansd I use my comp as a server...
<Danko123456> FTP, APache
<djcb> i have problems with running evolution on hoary./amd64
<Danko123456> And I use ftpd for ftp.
<BiteMeBill> Danko123456: What ftp package are you useing
<Danko123456> It is in synaptic
<BiteMeBill> Oh ok
<djcb> at startup it segfaults, "zsh: 7272 floating point exception (core dumped)  evolution"
<Danko123456> In synaptic there is a search option.
<Danko123456> Search for FTP...
<guim_> hi everyone, i can't install ubuntu and i really don't know why, I just get a screen where my keyboard do not seems to be operating and it says this :ISOLIUNX 2.04 2003-04-16 Copyright (c) 1994-2003 H.Peter Anvin
<guim_> Press F1 for help, or ENTER to boot:
<BiteMeBill> I know I'm looking at all of them
<Danko123456> Itll tell you all that are there..
<Danko123456> And
<guim_> if anyone has an idea thank you!
<Danko123456> I dont know that one works fine for me...
<guim_> my install do even start
<guim_> don't
<Keito> guim, is your keyboard usb?
<Danko123456> and enter does not work, guim?
<marjan> i have big problem with locales!!!
<BiteMeBill> Danko123456: I've heard talk about proftp and pure-ftp and some of the others.
<marjan> Setting up locales (2.3.2.ds1-13ubuntu2.2) ...
<marjan> Generating locales...
<marjan>   de.ISO-8859-1...cannot open locale definition file `de': No such file or directory
<marjan> i need you help
<marjan> now
<Danko123456> heh
<Keito> guim, try using an older keyboard... PS/2 preferably..?
<Danko123456> Polako, Marjane....
<guim_> I did
<guim_> i tried two keyboard
<guim_> not usb
<marjan> Danko123456, ne, serbska
<marjan> hello
<marjan> ppl
<Danko123456> k, one sec
<guim_> can this habe a link with the "master boot record" ?
<Danko123456> Ill look for something for you.
<marjan> i have problems with locales
<Keito> guim, well... i'm a linux n00b myself... never installed it, so i guess i can't help you any further... was the only thing I could think of
<marjan> how to fix them?
<Danko123456> Marjan....
<BiteMeBill> guim: it souldn't be.
<marjan> Danko123456, what is?
<guim_> ok thx
<guim_> why Bitemebill ?
<guim_> I say that cause i had (one year ago) a mandrake installed
<guim_> on this hdisk
<BiteMeBill> guim: cause your not booting from your HDD your booting to the install CD
<Danko123456> Ill look for something for you.
<Danko123456> Just a sec
<Danko123456> Where did you look so far?
<guim_> yes right
<guim_> but what I found strange is the message :
<guim_> ISOLIUNX 2.04 2003-04-16 Copyright (c) 1994-2003 H.Peter Anvin
<guim_> Press F1 for help, or ENTER to boot:
<guim_> old dates ? no ?
<guim_> 2003 ?
<BiteMeBill> guim: but it strange that you can boot a liveCD but can't install the thing.
<marjan> anyone here?
<marjan> i have problem with locales generation
<guim_> so i thought about my old mandrake install
<marjan> now is the whole system in english
<tritium> guim, that date is for isolinux
<marjan> how to make it locales be generated?
<guim_> i can boot "more or less" the live cd...
<guim_> but i boot, that is right
<marjan> locale-gen says:   de.ISO-8859-1...cannot open locale definition file `de': No such file or directory
<marjan> so what do i need to install?
<guim_> ok tritium
<androxxl> marjan: dpkg-reconfigure locales ... try this
<BiteMeBill> guim: that is that newer dell isn't it?
<guim_> dell ?
<guim_> no
<guim_> my pc is about 3 years old
<marjan> androxxl, thx
<guim_> athlon xp 1600
<guim_> desktop
<marjan> androxxl, root@marjan:/home/marjan # dpkg-reconfigure locales
<marjan> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<BiteMeBill> guim: well your not alone then.  Someone else is having the same problems with a new dell 8300 or someting like that.
<guim_> MSI ddr266
<guim_> ok thx for the info..
<webby> will hoary be able to eject media by dragging to the trash applet?
<guim_> we will cry together i guess
<guim_> :-)
<wezzer> when will be hoary released?
<wezzer> I remember it was early 2005
<androxxl> try to remove completly locales and install it again
<marjan> androxxl, ok
<guim_> i am using the an install cd with 4.10 intel x86
<guim_> is there a more recent version i should get?
<marjan> Unpacking locales (from .../locales_2.3.2.ds1-13ubuntu2.2_all.deb) ...
<marjan> Setting up locales (2.3.2.ds1-13ubuntu2.2) ...
<marjan> Generating locales...
<marjan>   de.ISO-8859-1...cannot open locale definition file `de': No such file or directory
<marjan> dpkg: error processing locales (--configure):
<marjan>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 4
<marjan> i removed it completely
<marjan> first
<marjan> and then that happend
<marjan> so what the FUCK is that
<will_cat> apt-get -f install
<will_cat> marjan
<will_cat> try "apt-get -f install"
<marjan> same
<will_cat> same
<will_cat> ??
<androxxl> i had the same problem
<marjan> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<marjan> Setting up locales (2.3.2.ds1-13ubuntu2.2) ...
<marjan> Generating locales...
<marjan>   de.ISO-8859-1...cannot open locale definition file `de': No such file or directory
<marjan> dpkg: error processing locales (--configure):
<will_cat> i dont know what to try
<marjan> androxxl, how did you solve it?
<marjan> there is a file which is lacking
<marjan> the locale definition file
<bitfoo> hmm
<marjan> what saves locale definition files?
<bitfoo> it ooks like there is a space maybe in the filename?
<bitfoo> you might have to escape it with /
<bitfoo> i mean \
<marjan> bitfoo, do you mean me??
<androxxl> i was doing whole lot cant remember exatcly what solved the problem :((
<bitfoo> i think so :O
<marjan> bitfoo, what should i exactly do?
<bitfoo> whats the file name you are trying to install
<Cuga_> marjan, havent watched the entire convo but have you tried just a simple apt-get install locales ?
<marjan> Cuga_, yes
<marjan> Cuga_, i get the error during locale-gen
<marjan> which is done by apt-get
<Cuga_> k :S cause there was a mention of that problem i read on website
<marjan> Cuga_, where
<will_cat> one question
<marjan> please give me the link
<bitfoo> hmm
<will_cat> if I download an ISO from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20050208/ i get the latest version of ubuntu hoary?
<marjan> hmm
<marjan> great
<marjan> fuck off
<marjan> why the hell
<marjan|angry> arghl
<marjan|angry> stupid debian
<Cuga_> marjan|angry, ?
<marjan|angry> Cuga_, everything what is based on debian is fucked
<dueyfinster> WEBCAM-Girl_ is sending unsolicited messages
<dueyfinster> please stop her
<marjan|angry> ok
<marjan|angry> then i need to do it manually
<BiteMeBill> dueyfinster: He/she wants you
<marjan|angry> where is the stupid locale config
<bitfoo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocaleConf  <---?
<guim_> ok
<guim_> bye all
<guim_> one more try...
<thundrcleeze> bye guim
<Martok> Hey, anyone know how to install a serial mouse using modprobe?
<marjan|angry> so what
<marjan|angry> this did not helped
<Martok> Can anybody help me with my serial mouse?
<RatherD> I've got a problem, everytime I start and app by doing "xmms&" and kill the terminal the program dies
<RatherD> it never did that in gentoo....
<RatherD> did i do something wrong?
<marjan|angry> so what should i do?
<webby> does anyone know what i'm doing wrong with regards to compiling my own kernels? why i run a custom kernel, the system seem's to lag, like it's under high load.
<Cuga_> RatherD, try "xmms &"
<RatherD> Cuga_, yeah thats what I do
<RatherD> and it kills xmms when i close term
<Cuga_> RatherD, what terminal do you use
<RatherD> gnome-terminal
<Cuga_> Try xterm just outta curiosity
<RatherD> kills xmms as well
<webby> anybody?
<Martok> Anybody know how to find and install a serial mouse with modprobe?
<Cuga_> webby, well you have to tell us a little more info then that, what kernel, what patches, what scheduler.. ?
<webby> Cuga_, not sure which scheduler, I think I left that as the default ubuntu config. the only patch I applied was an inotify patch, to vanila 2.6.10 sources
<LinuxJones> Martok, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SerialMouseHowto
<RatherD> how do i make ssh keys?
<Martok> Thanks LinuxJones.
<Cuga_> webby, which ubuntu config? hoary or warty
<marjan|angry> you all are MORRONS
<marjan|angry> and fucking idiots
<marjan|angry> i found out it myself
<webby> Cuga_, warty. i copied the 2.6.8 config to the 2.6.10 directory, then did make oldconfig
<marjan|angry> !
<LinuxJones> marjan|angry, please leave
<Martok> Man... what a jerk...
<gui> hi
<gui> it is me again
<marjan|angry> fuck you all
<gui> ?
<Cuga_> that guy has issues
<Martok> Doesn't everyone?
<Cuga_> that guy has bad issues :)
<Martok> Haha!
<bitfoo> hmm
<bitfoo> whats up with the update notifier in hoary
<Cuga_> ok webby, does it seem to lag only in X?
<LinuxJones> There were like 3 other people like him yesterday
<bitfoo> i updated yet it still says i need to update
<bitfoo> :|
<gui> may i still bore you guys with my not funny problem ?
<webby> Cuga_, terminal seems fine, but haven't done much testing
<Cuga_> do you use accelerated drivers?
<Cuga_> for video
<webby> I've got the fglrx driver installed for my old kernel, but not this one yet
<gui> anyone ready to help here?
<gui> no?
<gui> ok
<Cuga_> why dont you try and compile for this kernel to elimate that issue, might just be cause X is in VESA mode (slow as hell)
<LinuxJones> bitfoo, gui, just ask :D
<gui> cool
<webby> Cuga_, does the ati driver use vesa? I thought that driver was ok
<gui> i can4t install ubuntu
<gui> .-
<bitfoo> i did :|
<Cuga_> webby, no ATI driver uses its own kernel mods, VESA only used if all else fails
<LinuxJones> gui, are there any errors poping up ?
<gui> at very first boot, i get a message
<Cuga_> webby, but it has to be compiled against the running kernel to work
<webby> Cuga_, ok, so build the kernel module then?
<gui> isolinux
<gui> copyright
<gui> and them
<webby> Cuga_, I'll give it a go
<gui> just the invitation to pressf1 for helpm enter to boot
<Cuga_> yeah, you should still have a /usr/src/fglrx if you haven't cleaned it, just go and run the make scripts again
<gui> but nothing at all happen
<LinuxJones> gui, so you pressed enter ?
<gui> yes
<gui> but nothing happened
<Cuga_> i haven't tryed the ATI drivers with the 2.6.10 kernel yet but I haven't heard any issues
<gui> and I just stay there
<gui> one more info
<gui> i get the same with a sarge cd install
<jcoiron> hello
<gui> exactly the same
<LinuxJones> gui,  do you remember ever messing around in your system's bios ?
<gui> i did touch it
<gui> mto be sure to get cdrom to boot
<gui> should i relaos default config of my biois maybe?
<gui> one more thing
<gui> right now i am usoing the live cd to be here talking
<Walshy> does anyone know how i can boot to the command line
<LinuxJones> gui, a Hoary live cd ?
<gui> so the live cd can boot
<gui> euh
<randabis> sweet...this track I made sounds pretty good
<gui> the one that cames in the same box
<r3v3rb> hello all
<gui> is it the one you meant?
<carambol> should multiverse be included when making a distupgrade to hoary?
<LinuxJones> gui, maybe you just have a bad cd
<gui> no
<gui> i tried to
<r3v3rb> hey, can we get varsha into hoary or is it too late
<gui> 2 cds
<gui> of the 4.10
<jcoiron> err.. u let the bot WEBCAM-GirL_ spam because this website is sponsoring ubuntu ?
<randabis> r3v3rb, feature freeze is REALLY soon...dunno
<LinuxJones> gui, all I can do is point you to the Ubuntu Forums or the Mailing list :(
<r3v3rb> please, no need for qt dvdauthor then
<gui> oh
<r3v3rb> varsha is the propr choice guys
<carambol> multiverse to be included in repo
<gui> ok i should there you think?
<carambol> when making dist-upgrade to hoary?
<LinuxJones> gui, what kind of mother board do you have ?
<gui> post there
<r3v3rb> randabis, who should i badger
<gui> MSI ddr 266 k 7 2.0
<LinuxJones> gui, I would do a search first
<gui> says on it
<gui> search on the forum
<jaza> need help, i tried changing my login screen in options and when i rebooted it says error, and then i have to login throuh console :/
<jaza> ?/////
<jaza> anyone know why
<bretzel> Hi there :-):)
<jaza> i cant find the thing to change back to default login screen its gone now lol
<randabis> the hoary mailing list i assume
<carambol> plz should i use multiverse when upgrading to hoary?
<warty> sorry linuxjones
<r3v3rb> randabis, ok i will try that
<warty> i didn4t catch your last words
<gui> i didn4t catch your last words
<gui> dam
<jaza> thnx for help :/
<thundrcleeze> jaza
<jaza> no one knows:|
<iapx8088> you could ban WEBCAM-GirL_
<jaza> what
<iapx8088> * [WEBCAM-GirL_]  is away ( WEBCAM GIRLS ONLY HERE!  Don't Money, Don't Registration, Don't MemberShip! =>  http://www.sevgiyeri.net/webcamgirls_prog.exe)
<noppe> uhh is there anyway to change the names of say "60G Media" which makes no sense at all to the mount point name permenantely?
<gach> anyone having trobles with msn?
<thundrcleeze> are you in a console irc right now?
<thundrcleeze> YES, MSN is down.
<jaza> no
<gui> LinuxJones
<thundrcleeze> again
<iapx8088> thundrcleeze, http://messenger.msn.com/Status.aspx
<gui> ok thx anyway
<jaza> im in ubuntu like normal only thing i need to be in console for is the login then have to type startx
<gach> wtf with this people
<carambol> i want to make a dist-upgrade should i delete the multiverse line in repo?
<bretzel> gach? trying to connect right now ??? yes the same here... their network i assume
<gach> i hear theres a significant securyty flaw bretzel
<jcoiron> iapx8088: same thing with WEBCAM-GirL_ ... it doesn't seem to bother anyone even if it's the first channel I see on this network which let a spam bot annoying users
<Cuga_> carambol, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<Cuga_> use the source example there
<gach> maybe there adressing it
<bretzel> hehehe - I didn't verify from WinXP if it is working ... you know: I Don't Care! :-) 8-)
<thundrcleeze> Jaza, can you change the login settings in options again?
<jaza> its not there
<jaza> used to be
<gach> it doesnt connect
<gach> even from XP
<iapx8088> gach,
<iapx8088> http://messenger.msn.com/Status.aspx
<bretzel> gach: maybe later today they will fix their net ... :-)
<gach> thnxs
<jaza> whats it under?
<jaza> computer?
<thundrcleeze> jaza, go in console and type sudo gdmsetup
<gach> maybe
<gach> well anyways
<gach> my friend has a problem with alsa in ubuntu
<jaza> unknown cmd
<gach> mine weent on just fine
<Slaven> xine gets a/v delayed more often when I'm using it with esd.
<Slaven> how come?
<Slaven> and are there settings to help?
<gach> anyone knows wath kind of soundcard he might have
<gach> ?
<Cuga_> jaza, are you sure you typed it correctly
<gach> cuz he doesnt know
<noppe> gach: you can't be serious?
<Cuga_> hahahaa
<Cuga_> wow
<jaza> sudo gdmsetup
<noppe> gach try some commands like lspci and look at that information
<Cuga_> thats a bash.org right there
<noppe> saying my friend's soundcard doesn't work do you know what soundcard he has is a joke
<noppe> I heardt hat he only had 64 megs of ram also btw
<gach> iam serious
<gach> i will tell him
<gach> but hes from mandrake
<noppe> lspci is a linux program
<noppe> err GNu program or whatever
<gach> so i dont expect him to know much about command line
<noppe> it isn't ubuntu specific..
<noppe> gach: well what I am trying to point out is your question is ridiculous if you would ask something like, how can I find out what soundcard I have that might be a little more productive. But, why card doesn't work what is it. Is just a waste of typing
<noppe> :)
* noppe end rant
<gach> noppe.... what i meant was... if you knew if any soundcard dosnt get autodetected by ubuntu
<noppe> gach: I am sure there are a lot
<noppe> it isn't like there are only 5 cards in the world
<gach> yeah.... but maybe some arent detected by ubuntu
<thundrcleeze> jaza- otherwise, under warty, it's under computer, system configuration, login screen setup
<gach> thats what i ment
<noppe> gach: and I am sure there are a lot, but there are so many that your question is impossible to answer period
<gach> cuz it is on the alsa database
<noppe> have him type lspci
<gach> cuz he had sound on mandrake
<noppe> gach: well then have him look to see what driver is being used in mandrake
<gach> it is stupid of me anyway... i should have told him he needed to run lspci
<gui> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2230
<noppe> it isn't stupid it just isn't a very productive question..
<gach> x
<gui> any0ne knows more about this bug?
<gui> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2230
<dud> hows the state of hoary just now?
<dud> any common bugs at the moment?
<dud> i'm doing a dist-upgrade for the first time in about 1 week i think
<gui> i do have a lot of bugs
<dud> hoary?
<gui> live cd
<gui> not working well with me
<ewhitten> gui:  last i heard apt-http did not work on the hoary live cd.
<dud> ok, wasnt what i asked about then :)
<dud> so hoary is all over pretty stable now i hope
<gui> yes sorry dud
<gui> misunderstood
<gach> it is
<gach> well at least for me it is
<gach> men tell me..... how can anyone live without apt and .deb?
<gui> i do have a buggy xfree with not all panel showing
<ewhitten> gach:  apt-rpm :)
<gui> but it boots
<farruinn> gui: xfree?
<gach> pffff i mean
<gach> rpm sucks big
<gach> at least for loading the apt list of packages
<thundrcleeze> old rpm sucked
<gui> xfree shows me popup with message
<gach> and the dependency tree
<thundrcleeze> new rpm's not as bad
<gach> i tried apt on fc3
<gach> and i could not wait to get back to debian
<sulkd> heh.. offtopic, but, is msn dead>
<sulkd> ?
<gach> yes
<thundrcleeze> yes, sulkd
<sulkd> ty.
<gach> esta mortadela
<fox_in_sox> do new rpm's calculate dependencies - no - they suck
<gui> i reported the bug following the procedure
<gach> and another thing that sucks
<gach> if yum
<gach> is
<ewhitten> gach:  generally, people in this room are using ubuntu, so no rpms.
<aperson> ello all
<thundrcleeze> hi
<gui> bye all again 5but trully this time
<gui> and thx for all help
<dud> crap crap crap, i knew it wouldnt work with dist-upgrade today
<dud> anyone else been getting complaints with gnome-icon-theme lately?
<dud> "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-icon-theme_2.9.91-0ubuntu2_all.deb (--unpack):
<dud>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/gnome-run.png', which is also in package gnome-panel-data
<dud> "
<ewhitten> dud:  yes, just reload then upgrade again
<shock> indeed
<dud> reload what?
<shock> upgrades without further complains
<shock> just run apt-get upgrade again
<dud> ah, upgrade ok hehe
<dud> will do :)
<dud> thanks, seems to have worked
<shock> :)
<jmhodges> dud: yeah, i dont get it either :)
<dud> was there a fix being made just within the last few hours?
<shock> no
<jmhodges> nah, it just takes two goes
<dud> hehe, weird
<shock> i didnt even reload - just reran the upgrade
<jmhodges> same here
<shock> weirdness
<shock> =)
* jmhodges nods
<shock> its probably a "prevent masses from upgrading today"-thing
<shock> :P
<dud> ironic how it was gnome-icon-theme that gagged on me, as i was just installing another cursor theme today :)
<dud> lol, could be
<shock> strangely i do not have the nice white cursors lately
<shock> just the default black ones
<jmhodges> same here :-/
<shock> havent figured out how to get it back
<sulkd> bow before me.. I just played Purple Haze on my guitar :P
<jmhodges> haha
<FAST> it aint no sin to take off your skin and dance around in your bones
<shock> i bow to no mortal!
<jmhodges> bah, apparently im an idiot..
<jmhodges> anyone played with dpatch?
<shock> nope
<sulkd> "tis but a fleshwound"
<bob2> jmhodges: yeah
<PCPN> help!   I reinstalled ubuntu onto my IBM Thinkpad while docked.  system boots, and X loads, but the WM fails to finish with a cyclic chirp comming form the sound system
<farruinn> PCPN can you log in to a failsafe session?
<PCPN> farruinn: trying now...
<farruinn> or maybe try 'killall esd' before logging into gnome
<unperson> If I'm using a linux box to do NAT, can I configure it to prevent any one computer from hogging all the bandwidth in any reasonable way?
<shock> somehow it allways get to me how many thing simply work under osx
<shock> *sigh*
<PCPN> failsafe appears to be laoding..
<dud> im wondering... i see that im having both 2.4 and 2.3 versions of a lot of python stuff, is that really needed?
<shock> but its the sum of all those little things that make the difference
<jmhodges> bob2: is there a way to get more info out of dpkg-buildpackage when the patch fails?  i can't seem to get anything consistent in the documentation..
<farruinn> shock: actually os x just crashes on me all the time right now
<jmhodges> the wikipage says one thing, the README.NMU says another..
<farruinn> I had to come back to my ubuntu install because it's at least stable =)
<jmhodges> all i get is that the patch "failed"
<jmhodges> during apply
<farruinn> dud: see what happens when you 'apt-get remove python2.3' ;)
<bob2> jmhodges: does it manually apply?
<dud> farruinn, i'd rather play it safe hehe
<bob2> shock: er, file bugs if things don't "simply work" on ubuntu
<shock> lol
<shock> works fine here
<bob2> dud: aptitude will remove them if nothing needs them
<shock> i know - and simple things are a +++ for linux
<shock> ;)
<bob2> and you can manually, too...
<farruinn> dud apt-get remove always asks for verification, but in warty there are a few things in warty that rely on it at least
<shock> unfortunately i need to work under osx rght now
<bob2> in warty *everything* uses python2.3
<jmhodges> bob2: well, hrm.. i just realized that i had some more issues at hand here..
<bob2> yeah
<[amasimak] > unperson, it is possible by doing some traffic shapping
<Anubis> synaptic can't opens roots xauthorixation file
<Anubis> now what?
<bob2> Anubis: don't run it as root
<hummm> anyone know why gnome-commander just prints "gnomecc: command not found" to shell when i try to edit mime types?
<Anubis> how can i search for the kernel source for my kernel with the cli?
<farruinn> Anubis: apt-cache search
<[amasimak] > unperson, see http://lartc.org/
<Anubis> bob2, are you serious, you have to run it as root
<farruinn> Anubis: synaptic runs with gksudo
<bob2> Anubis: er, you really should read the FAQ or follow more closely what the installer says...
<dud> hmm, odd apt-get upgrade held back the latest kernel-image, but dist-upgrade went right ahead flawlessly
<bob2> Anubis: run it from the menu or read the FAQ in the topic for information about root
<bob2> dud: yes, you should read the manpage to find the important difference between them
<fox_in_sox> man page man page man
<fox_in_sox> i am
<bob2> if you want to use unix tools, you need to be able to read the unix documentation for them
<dud> bob2, ah... i see. thanks
<fox_in_sox> point the way bob2
<bob2> mostly you want upgrade
<dud> thanks for enlightning me on how to use unix tools as you say
<IRCUser01> heya
<dud> although I'm not so sure how a operative system based on the minix mini-kernel with an application being made by the APT-team from debian classifies as an "unix tool"
<fox_in_sox> do an apropos or a man -k if u want to search for something in a man page
<bob2> dud: er, linux isn't based on minix in any way
<bob2> ie no shared code or design
<Mabus> are there any experimental packages for Eclipse somewhere ?
<dud> seing how linux has some major differences from unix, and how the apt system never was on a true unix system like at&t time share unix
<bob2> indeed
<dud> bob2, that makes it even less of a unix system if its not even based on minix any more
<bob2> but that doesn't mean it has anything to do with minix, and "unix" has become a generic term to refer to unix-like-systems
<bob2> dud: linux was never based on minix
<unperson> [amasimak] , Thanks.  I'll look into it.
<bob2> dud: and minix shared no code with at&t unix anyway
<sulkd> dud: funny though, AIX now uses RPMs..
<bob2> anyway, sorry you took such great offence at being told where to find out exactly what you were asking
<fox_in_sox> i thought it was pretty funny
<dud> oh well... ill stop arguing and do a, hopefully successful, reboot
<iapx8088> anyone used john to recover a lost XP password?
<dud> brb
<iapx8088> </ot>
<fox_in_sox> yep
<bob2> iapx8088: just reset the password from linux
<dud> bob2, i took no offence and i do appriciate the help, but i might have misunderstood your comment as patronizing
<iapx8088> bob2, hi, and thx
<fox_in_sox> boot from cd and reset by editin the passwd file
<dud> sorry bout that if it wasnt the case :)
<bob2> dud: I was talking to fox_in_sox to begin with, didn't intend to be patronising
<dud> well, ok, sorry then
<dud> anyhow, brb :o
<bretzel> Hey all :-) I dunno if it is worth to speak about that here but ... : I've found this(http://www.jdwopen.us/) Gambas - an IDE a la Visual basic that seems very cool and seems to work well in Ubuntu (deb http://www.linex.org/sources/linex/debian/ cl gambas) 8-)
<fox_in_sox> i know no biggie
<earthen> can some one tell me hoe stable hedghog is
<fox_in_sox> theres one stable on the road outside
<earthen> LOL how did i know some one was going to be a smart ass
<fox_in_sox> lol
<MobyTurbo> earthen, it depends. I've seen enough complaints about breakage in hoary that I wouldn't use it unless stability is not a priority.
<earthen> ok thanks turbo
<earthen> that what i wanted to hear
<dud> hoary is a *lot* more stable now after the freeze kicked in
<dud> rebooting.... finally :o
<noppe> define stability
<MobyTurbo> dud, I wasn't aware of the freeze...
<marcin_ant> hi - any Eclipse user here>
<marcin_ant> ?
<earthen> I've have this worty going for about 3 months now without a reboot I would say it stable
<MobyTurbo> earthen, yeah, warty is stable. the question was about hoary hedgehog.
<earthen> *Warty* doh!
<earthen> Yeah
* Taibor is back (gone 02:16:23)
<fox_in_sox> i prefer, stable, unstable and testing too many animals
<bob2> Taibor: can you turn that off please?
<fox_in_sox> i dunno whether im comin or going with all this naturism
<earthen> is there a way to get warty to update firefox
<marcin_ant> I have a problem with Eclipse SWT browser in Ubuntu - could anyone help me with this?
<bob2> marcin_ant: probably better to ask on the list
<farruinn> earthen: apt-get upgrade but if you mena get ff 1.0 you're options aren't great
<MobyTurbo> earthen, there are a couple of third party repositories that offer ff 1.0
<marcin_ant> bob2: what list?
<BiteMeBill> fox_in_sox: It's a great feeling isn't it?  Well in warm weather that is.
<earthen> O
<earthen> where can i get them
<bob2> marcin_ant: the user list
<fox_in_sox> where r u then its freezin here
<bob2> I'd stay away from the "backport" repository...
<BiteMeBill> fox_in_sox: Oh it's just above freezing here too.
<ja> bob2: why?
<MobyTurbo> earthen, you can get them in backports, but there are some drawbacks to using that.
<marcin_ant> bob2: you mean this: http://lists.ubuntulinux.org/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users ?
<highstrung> Hello
<MobyTurbo> earthen, there's another site that just offers ff 1.0 and mutt, maybe that would be best.
<bob2> marcin_ant: yes
<earthen> yeah maybe
<thundrcleeze> drawbacks such as what?
<earthen> what is the problem with the others
<bob2> ja: if nothing else, the versioning is broken so you'll have problems when you go to hoary
<fox_in_sox> i was refering to the naming of distro versions but i wasn't very clear, u a bit of a naturist then?
<marcin_ant> bob2: ok I'll try - thx
<MobyTurbo> thundrcleeze, if you want to in the future upgrade to hoary you'll experience problems.
<highstrung> Can anybody help me with compiling problems ??
* Taibor is away: Sono occupato
<Taibor> bob2: sorry
<fox_in_sox> have u done the usual highstrung
<BiteMeBill> Opps!  :/
<bob2> Taibor: no problem, it'd just get a bit crowded in here if everyone used it...
<fox_in_sox> lol
<webby> Hi again all. I'm trying to get the fglrx module to compile, but get this error: Makefile:50: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop.
<ja> bob2: i was using backports and then i made upgrade to hoary and it worked
<webby> any ideas? that happens when i run sudo sh make.sh
<bob2> webby: why are you compiling it?
<bob2> webby: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<farruinn> ja: lucky you then, but generally it doesn't work well
<webby> bob2, I've installed a custom kernel
<bitfoo> jo
<bob2> webby: why?
<bitfoo> whats the bugzilla and mailing list addresses :O
<bob2> bitfoo: /topic
<bob2> webby: ie if there's something missing from the ubuntu one, it should probably be added...
<fox_in_sox> r u trying to compile shell script?
<webby> bob2, the standard ubuntu kernels dont boot with acpi enabled. but compiling 2.6.10 from kernel.org, it works fine with acpi
<bitfoo> j00ps
<bitfoo> i am..THE BLIND
<bitfoo> :O
<bob2> lord
<highstrung> What do you mean with the usual fox_in_sox
<bob2> webby: the 2.6.10 kernels in ubuntu don't support acpi on your hardware?
<webby> bob2, does ubuntu have a 2.6.10 kernel?
<fox_in_sox> checked version compiler, googled for error etc etc
<bitfoo> they mess up real bad on my hardware
<webby> bob2, in the warty repos
<bob2> webby: nope
<bob2> bitfoo: please ask on the list then file a bug
<bitfoo> fan is always going nuts and standby works improperly :|
<webby> bob2, well no then :)
<bitfoo> yeah i am
<webby> bob2, the BinaryDriverHowoto doesn't explain how to install the module manually
<bob2> indeedy
<highstrung> Yup.. I did. And I can't find why it says that my g++ (gcc) compiler can't make exe. I am pretty new to this
<zenwhen> webby
<zenwhen> what are you trying to do?
<webby> zenwhen, yeah?
<bob2> highstrung: install build-essential
<fox_in_sox> what gcc version
<highstrung> How do I check. And how do I do that bob2
<zenwhen> ph no
<webby> zenwhen, I've installed a custom kernel(because stock ubuntu ones don't boot). and now I want the fglrx kernel module for 3d, so I need to install it manually for my kernel.
<webby> zenwhen, but it won't build
<zenwhen> fglrx
<zenwhen> ;_;
<webby> zenwhen, i know the name of the module :)
<bob2> highstrung: you haven't installed any packages on ubuntu before?
<wk1989> hello
<highstrung> Yes with apt-get
<wk1989> does anyone know a forum about GIMP?
<bob2> highstrung: then just install it with apt;
<wk1989> I want to join a GIMP forum
<zenwhen> fglrx was a nightmare
<zenwhen> many night I went to bed crying and screaming fglrx
<highstrung> how do I private you bob2 ???
<noppe> wk1989: call me crazy but I bet they have info at gimp.org
<fox_in_sox> or get it from ati
<bob2> highstrung: you don't
<wk1989> no
<webby> zenwhen, using the standard packages, I can install it fine. but as I say, I cant boot with acpi on with stock kernels
<wk1989> no they don't
<highstrung> because I get the folowing message:
<bretzel> any news about nvidia-glx in hoary ( dist-upgrade from warty ) ??
<noppe> Mailing Lists
<highstrung> build-essential: Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<highstrung> E: Broken packages
<wk1989> there's mailing list on gimp.org
<zenwhen> :(((
<zenwhen> nights*
<noppe> wk1989: there is a mailing list right off of there
<wk1989> no web based forum though
<bob2> highstrung: what have you done to your system?
<noppe> the is basically a forum
<noppe> uhh ok
<wk1989> I'm not familiar with mailing lists
<noppe> well then use google
<zenwhen> I make far too many typos. I really can spell.
<bob2> wk1989: then use their list
<noppe> uhh you sign up you get mail you response to ones you like..
<highstrung> Nothing just reinstalled it with the install cd I got from a classmate
<noppe> or you send messages to something like gimp-list@gimp.org it is easy..
<wk1989> i ci found this tutorial
<wk1989> i want to do it on gimp
<wk1989> that's y i'm looking for a forum where i can discuss this kinda stuff with ppl
<bob2> then use the list
<bob2> most web forums are useless
* noppe nods to bob2
<wk1989> how do i sign up?
<noppe> wk1989: you start reading
<wk1989> ok
<wk1989> thx
<wk1989> o ya
<wk1989> 1 more question
<highstrung> How dangerous is it to install debian packages on ubuntu ???
<wk1989> how come the applications I use with WINE have super small fonts that I can't read?
<bob2> highstrung: that really won't fix your problem
<farruinn> highstrung: I borked my system doing that, and I used to use debian
<bob2> and will break it more, most likely
<MobyTurbo> highstrung, don't mix debian and ubuntu repositories.
<fox_in_sox> its fine so long as you make sure debian packages dont overide ubuntu ones its on the faq
<bob2> if you need to ask, it's probably a bad idea
<MobyTurbo> fox_in_sox, what do you do, pinning?
<fox_in_sox> pinning?
<wk1989> How DO I CONFIGURE WHAT FONTS MY WINE APPICATIONS USE?
<bob2> wk1989: please stop it
<noppe> wk1989: yah you can forget about an answer now
<bob2> no one is going to reply when you're being obnoxious
<wk1989> huh?
<bob2> wk1989: using all-caps is considered highly rude and will make people ignore you completely
<wk1989> ok
<fox_in_sox> whats pinning?
<bob2> it's a game you can play with apt that can get you into trouble
<MobyTurbo> fox_in_sox, it's a bit too much to describe here. man apt_preferences
<bob2> don't do it unless you understand how apt picks package versions by default
<highstrung> Thxs for you help people
<fox_in_sox> simple sources.list edit
<MobyTurbo> fox_in_sox, nope, pinning is complicated, and it's not in sources.list
<revildab> anyone around?
<MobyTurbo> revildab, only 349 people
<revildab> hah, yeah, anyway, im looking for some help with my wireless card
<farruinn> asking is a good idea then =)
<revildab> alright, ndiswrapper is installed, and i've found the proper drivers for my card
<revildab> however
<revildab> when i do lspci , it detects linksys but thats it, it cant give me the device name
<revildab> gives me 'unknown device 00032'
<bob2> that doesn't matter
<bob2> and has nothing to do with whether it works or not
<revildab> then perhaps i dont have the right drivers after all :)
<bob2> ok
<chrissturm> anyone here have an idea why my usb2 drive doesnt appear on the desktop or in "places"? it does appear in the hal device manager. and it appears on the desktop when i turn it off and on again...
<Sep1> i have an application, php ( dotproject ) and its sending out emails from www-data@...
<Sep1> does anyone know how to change this address ?
<aurax> can i install on ubuntu debian binaries?
<bob2> Sep1: bah
<bob2> pick a channel
<farruinn> aurax: yes, but it's not recommended
<bob2> aurax: yes, but you get to keep both pieces when it breaks
<farruinn> hehe
<aurax> lol
<aurax> k
<aurax> cuz
<aurax> i was playing with linux dist's all week for some project, and this is the fastest, smoothest around
<farruinn> so why not leave it the way it is?
<blah09> anyone use epiphany?
<aurax> i just wonder if i can download debian pre-compiled binaries.
<bob2> why would you want to?
<aurax> no reason
<aurax> just wondering .
<farruinn> aurax: if you absolutely must have something from debian, I'd suggest getting the debian source, then it's just a dpkg-buildpackage away
<farruinn> but that's still not a great thing to do
<aurax> hmm
<aurax> can i install rpms ?
<blah09> yes if you really wanted to
<aurax> i really have no clue bout linux sorry... im more fbsd user
<blah09> and if you enjoy being tortured
<blah09> then rpm is for you
<MobyTurbo> aurax, install rpms with alien
<MobyTurbo> aurax, but alien doesn't always work, and most of the time the program is in the huge universe/multiverse repositories anyway.
<aurax> what is the easiest way to install xine on ubuntu then
<bob2> aurax: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<aurax> ok
<blah09> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#xine-ui
<tritium> aurax, {x.deb: x.deb in debian and not in ubuntu} is very small
<looksaus> anyone knows of vnc2swf packages for ubuntu?
<looksaus> vnc2swf records your desktop work to an swf movie
<aurax> intresting
<aurax> i like this ubuntu anyway
<looksaus> (the swf movie is playable with swfdec, of course)
<aurax> dunno why and how but its double time faster then any other linux
<looksaus> it's faster, it's more polished, even hoary feels really stable
<chillywilly> go ubuntu!
<looksaus> chillywilly, I'm sorry, I feel really excited about ubuntu
<chillywilly> why are you sorry?
<looksaus> so much I'm exploring to set up a business around it...
<kbrooks> Hey
<looksaus> chillywilly, because I was making a lot of noise...
<chillywilly> I don't care if you do
<chillywilly> don't apalogize to me
<chillywilly> apologize either
<chrissturm> is there a gnome app that shows removable drives in hoary?
<revildab> ahh, using drivers from my network card cd works just fine. thanks for the help anyway all
<tritium> chrissturm, nautilus
<Arthur> hey guys.. do you  know any free program that partitions the HD without loosing data..
<Arthur> ?
<soopurman> arthur: FIPS
<tritium> chrissturm, hal-device-manager can list the devices
<Arthur> Soopurman..
<Arthur> I have to run FIPS from DOS..
<Arthur> But I dont have DOS
<Arthur> neither has a floppy drive to run it..
<soopurman> hhmmm
<aurax> how can i see a package list or search in it
<aurax> except aptitude
<soopurman> aurax: synaptic
<tritium> aurax, apt-cache search
<soopurman> arthur: FreeDOS ?
<aurax> ok
<aurax> ty
<Nekohayo> say, quick question: to do a dist-upgrade to hoary, is it really possible from synaptic? (since it's from a gui... I'm a bit hesitant to update everything while I'm still logged in gnome)
<Arthur> hum..
<Arthur> Ill try it Soopurman..
<Arthur> thanks..
<Nekohayo> ideas?
<webby> any msn users here who can't get online with gaim?
<Nekohayo> yup
<Nekohayo> msn is down again
<tritium> Nekohayo, yes, but be careful to watch what packages get removed.
<soopurman> nekohayo: probably a good idea to play it safe... why not login on a tty and just use apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<webby> Nekohayo, cheers
<Nekohayo> yeah that's what I'm thinking
<tritium> Nekohayo, even safer, apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<Nekohayo> but then, why is there that dist upgrade thing in synaptic?
<wk1989> Yay!
<wk1989> MSN works now!
<blah09> what the
<blah09> does nautilus preview mp3 files or something?
<Nekohayo> it should, I think.. does not for me
<soopurman> nekohayo: probably just convenient for those cases when there are only a few, or non-critical, packages to update
<wk1989> How the hell do u preview MP3 files?
<blah09> i have like 5000 mp3s playing at the same time
<blah09> and no apparent source of the noise
<Nekohayo> soopurman, thanks
<webby> oh if anyone is interested, i got the fglrx module to compile on a custom kernel :) hurrah
<wk1989> haha
<wk1989> that's weird
<blah09> help =/
<wk1989> mine doesn't do that
<Nekohayo> I'm writing this down :)
<blah09> hm mpg123 is doing it by itself
<blah09> i dont need that do i? for xmms
<blah09> i just need mpg321
<AndyR> lo ppl
<tritium> Nekohayo, depending on the current package availability, some packages can get removed on dist-upgrade
<Pluk> hiya all
<tritium> Nekohayo, always use the -u switch to see what dist-upgrade is going to do before you let it do it
<Nekohayo> yeah, thanks for the tip
<blah09> ahhhh... silence....
<tritium> sure.  I dislike seeing dist-upgrade used too often
<blah09> why not?
<tritium> blah09, because of what I just described
<kbrooks> dist-upgrade, and thats it.
<kbrooks> use upgrade instead
<kbrooks> (get it?)
<cthulfuego> Does this hoary update mean Evolution is no longer broken on AMD64? :-)
<tritium> cthulfuego, not necessarily
<cthulfuego> Coz thunderbird is making the baby jesus cry
<cthulfuego> (and me too)
<Nekohayo> upgrade vs dist upgrade? (since we have to change the repositories anyways...?)
<blah09> oh
<tritium> Nekohayo, upgrade doesn't allow any upgrades that remove packages.  It's safe.
<cthulfuego> Then again, it also doesn't allow any upgrades that need to ADD packages.
<tritium> cthulfuego, yes, but if you at least pay attention to what dist-upgrade wants to do, you can avoid package removal
<cthulfuego> tritium: Yes. '-y' is not a smart thing to do.
<Nekohayo> better, then :P however, isn't there cases where it _needs_ to remove them?
<tritium> Nekohayo, sure.
<cthulfuego> Nekohayo: Soemtimes yes, where libfoo0 is replaced by libfoo1
<cthulfuego> for where exim4 is replaced by postfix
* cthulfuego runs
<tritium> Nekohayo, but sometimes, package dependencies aren't met for various reasons.  usually this is a very temporary thing
<tritium> like earlier today, a new evolution was available, but not evolution-exchange
<Pointwood> anyone know why Rythmbox fails loading a lot of my mp3 files and after that start using 100% CPU time?
<tritium> dist-upgrade would have removed evolution-exchange and ubuntu-desktop
<cthulfuego> Nekohayo: 'upgrade' is normally fine, unl;ess it says packages are held back, then a dist-upgrade ios normally in order due to additional depends.
<tritium> so I waited until evo-exchange became available later in the day
<blah09> xmms 4 teh win!
<blah09> pardon that.
<gach> hi
<cthulfuego> arrgh
<cthulfuego> Another copy of the C library was found via /etc/ld.so.conf
<gach> anybody knows where hoary puts modprobe?
<Nekohayo> so I'm better of trying an upgrade, then dist upgrade only if it doesn't work (will it output errors accordingly?)
<cthulfuego> gach: /sbin
<gach> the config file i mean
<cthulfuego> gach: Depends on the kernel.
<gach> 2.6.10
<cthulfuego> gach: /etc/modprobe.d/*
<gach> i neeed to load some modules on startup
<tritium> Nekohayo, make sense?
<cthulfuego> gach: Oh, /etc/modules
<cthulfuego> gach: Just add 'em in there.
<gach> ok
<gach> thnks
<cthulfuego> gach: or run 'modconf'
<Nekohayo> tritium, yes, thanks
<tritium> Nekohayo, good luck :)
<hummm> can i change the mime types somewhere?
<gach> it says i dont have modconf
<Nekohayo> tritium, however, I'm not planning to do this right now, I'll wait till the final release Hoarty ... maybe XD
<tritium> Nekohayo, okay.
<cthulfuego> Yay, bug in libc6 preinst.
<Nekohayo> tritium, say, has the ALSA / volume control been fixed in hoary? In fact, is there some place where I can see the complete (that's kinda huge I guess) list of packages available for Hoary final?
<kbrooks> Nekohayo, I doubt it. Hoary is "unstable" at the moment, and an number of packages may be added or removed, changed etc
<cthulfuego> Nekohayo: Not to mention "broken".
<Nekohayo> :)
<tritium> Nekohayo, I'm not aware of the alsa bug you're referring to
<Nekohayo> well it's not a bug
<tritium> why does it need fixing, then?
<Nekohayo> but I think I've read somewhere (from ubuntu or gnome) that the volume control would be much, much clearer
<Nekohayo> there is way beyond a hundred sliders in mine
<dreamwave> i'm running the latest live CD and it's the best so far.  X on my laptop (dell inspiron 8200) comes up at full resolution 1600x1200.  my only problem is that this live CD can't find my external firewire hard drive.  the Jan 27th version could but it had problems with X.  anyone know what modules I need to load to access the drive?
<Nekohayo> ~none of which I can know the real use
<ubhuti> I haven't a clue, Nekohayo
<cthulfuego> The volume control in gnome (hoary) with alsa here works fine. (and has tabs, not a million sliders)
<tritium> nor I
<Nekohayo> ....well I'm just unlucky then XD
<cthulfuego> dreamwave: ohci1394, ieee1394, sbp2, sd_mod
<wezzer> will hoary include alsaconf?
<cthulfuego> Nekohayo: Mine has 5. Master, Bass, Treble, PCM, PC Speaker.
<cthulfuego> GRR
<cthulfuego> cafuego@cahcaca:~$ evolution -> Floating point exception
<cthulfuego> bastard of a thing
<aurax> hello again
<aurax> is there an update center in ubuntu ?
<cthulfuego> aurax: 'Synaptic'
<aurax> automatic one
<aurax> that "seats" in the background
<farruinn> aurax, are you in warty?
<aurax> yes
<cthulfuego> aurax: I hope not, that's a sure-fire way to BREAK your system.
<Nekohayo> cthulfuego, take a look :) http://public.nanokron.info/upload/screenshots/ubuntu-warty-sound.png if you slide right, there's lots of other slides, plus a bunch of EMU10K1 sliders, and what's funny is that I have two tabs, one for "sound blaster live! [Alsa mixer] " and the other is "Sigmatel STAC9721/23 [OSS mixer] " ^___^
<aurax> i saw a good one in fedora
<aurax> up2date of redhat
<aurax> but that fedora's
<dreamwave> cthulfuego, i got them all loaded but /dev/sda1 is still not connected.  cat /proc/scsi/scsi reveals no devices attached.  it is plugged in and turned on.
<farruinn> there are very few updates in warty, put 'gksudo synaptic' in cron and run it once a week
<cthulfuego> aurax: Are you sure you want your system to replace software without your knowledge?
<aurax> it will be with my knowledgh
<cthulfuego> Nekohayo: Yeah, that's the old one.
<aurax> http://geeklog.eyesopened.nl/ubdates/index.html
<aurax> check this one out
<aurax> really nice
<aurax> :P
<mic64> Hi all
<Nekohayo> cthulfuego,  "old one" ? so there's really a "cleaner mixer" in hoary?
<cthulfuego> aurax: Well, ytou can run any of the apt-get/dpkg tools from cron, of course. it's just not generally a good idea to run them non-interactively.
<cthulfuego> Nekohayo: I'll ss it.
<Anubis> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root: Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<mic64> can someone give me a hint..I installed hoary 64 ..everythings looks good
<aurax> yes thats my point cthulfuego
<cthulfuego> aurax: Not in fedora, not in ubuntu, not in anything.
<mic64> except of xorg.conf..I installed nvidia-glx  Ic can start X  everythings perfect, but after a rebbot the xorg.conf is gone
<aurax> its more ms-update style
<balbo> guys, is ubuntu the way to go? i was previously using gentoo.
<raj> what can be the error when media players in ubuntu giving error "could not open resource for writing"
<farruinn> I've watched some people using emerge... I'd prefer apt
<ssam> balbo depends what you want
<balbo> i want a good os. with lots of software that i wish to run on it.
<cthulfuego> Nekohayo: http://www.cafuego.net/ss/20050209-01.png
<ssam> then yes
<cthulfuego> balbo: Ubuntu doesn't cause global warming, can't go wrong.
<balbo> cthulfuego: do you mean that gentoo causes global warming?
<cthulfuego> balbo: Yes.
<ssam> i think gentoo people like that ubuntu is pretty light weight, only installs what you need (and a few little things)
<wk1989> hi
<wk1989> some1 plz help me find the wine config file
<balbo> cthulfuego: how come?
<wk1989> i saw this tutoraial online
<wk1989> it says it's ~/.wine/config
<ssam> but if you are a sucker for your gcc -o3 --speedstripes then no
<wk1989> but there's no "config" in .wine
<cthulfuego> balbo: Useless compiled used cpu power, which uses more electricity, which uses more fuel.
<wk1989> thx
<jbailey> zenwhen: Just dragging the topic away from #ubuntu-devel:
<balbo> cthulfuego: yes, i see. i hate to compile everything. is there an online package database for ubunto so i can see what is available for installation?
<jbailey> zenwhen: MSN has been having problems since this monring - it has nothing to do with any gaim upgrade.
<cthulfuego> balbo: There _no need whatsoever_ to recompile *everything* with custom gcc flags, it normally doesn't do ANYTHING to speed stuff up. Certainly not to the point where you gain back the cpu cycles you spent compiling it.
<cthulfuego> balbo: Yep.
<ssam> defualt gcc flags are good unless you have weird requirements
<cthulfuego> ssam: So why bother getting source AT ALL then? Why not just use a binary package?
<zenwhen> jbailey, oh ok
<balbo> cthulfuego: where is it?
<cthulfuego> balbo: Lemme check
<Krypt0n> Yes, MSN is down at the moment for me also.
<ssam> on ubuntu i dont even have gcc and stuff installed
<ssam> everything i can think of is in the repos
<farruinn> archive.ubuntu.com
<farruinn> balbo: ^^
<Anubis> balbo, why leave gentoo?
<Nekohayo> cthulfuego, thanks, that restored faith in sound for gnome :) I'll see how it manages with the 4.1 system
<cthulfuego> farruinn: thanks :-)
<randabis> ubuntu packages
<randabis> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<balbo> Anubis: pain in the ass to compile stuff.
<cthulfuego> Anubis: To save the trees.
<jaza> anyone kno where i can get some nice themes for my desktop/gnome or wtvr
<farruinn> jaza: gnome-look.org
<randabis> art.gnome.org too
<jaza> thnx
<raj> where can I get redhat artwork for ubuntu?
<jaza> does wart have gtk 1 or 2?????
<jaza> warty*&
<jaza> -&
<randabis> both
<jaza> coo
<randabis> use gtk2 though
<jaza> k
<Nekohayo> is there an irc channel for rsync?
<iocaste> jaza: these 3D Ubuntu wallpapers are nice: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13360
<jaza> thnx
<Anubis> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root: Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<Anubis> please help
<cthulfuego> Would be nice if they came in a non-pissy resolution, though.
<Anubis> I can't run synaptic now
<farruinn> Anubis: using gksudo?
<Anubis> I have it installed
<Anubis> don't know if I'm using it though
<farruinn> use 'gksudo synaptic' not sudo/su
<Anubis> I was just calling it from the menu
<farruinn> oh, heheh, ...
<Anubis> I was just calling it from the menu
<Anubis>  gksudo synaptic
<Anubis> Error copying '/home/anubis/.Xauthority' to '/tmp/libgksu1.2-34wJrI': Permission deniedError copying '/home/anubis/.Xauthority' to '/tmp/libgksu1.2-OlxZXi': Permission deniedanubis@ubuntu:~ $
<I_Need_Help> whats a fast reliable Burning AUDIO CD PROGRAM
<Anubis> I_Need_Help, xcdroast
<farruinn> Anubis: you used your own user password when it asked?
<sycat> Hoary live (gnoppix version) - quite solid thing, congratulations.
<siropel> is there a service manager in ubuntu ?
<Anubis> farruinn, yes, I just fixed it
<farruinn> Anubis: cool, what was t he problem?
<mg> hi, can anyone recommend a gnome rss panel applet?
<I_Need_Help> how do I configure xcdroast
<dreamwave> cthulfuego, finally got it.  i had to unplug and replug in the firewire cable.  then linux noticed the new device and set it up.  thanks for the help
<cthulfuego> dreamwave: Enjoy :-)
<I_Need_Help> how do I configure xcdroast
<dreamwave> btw: is there a gnome util to set up mount points (instead of hand editing /etc/fstab)?
<Anubis> .Xauthority had somehow obtained root's permissions
* cthulfuego is getting a new fw drive end of the month, apparently.
<Nafallo> what module hooks drm in the beginning of the bootprocess?
<I_Need_Help> is there any other cd burning programs other then k3b and xcdroast
<tritium> graveman
<IRCUser01> what is difference between gnoppix and ubuntu live cd ?
<I_Need_Help> so how do I get roots for xcdroast, I'm soo stumped
<bitfoo> is there new azureus for hoary?
* TanTh wanders in and waves for help, the obvious sort of thing.
<Pugio> hello
<farruinn> I_Need_Help: sudo, read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<TanTh> Hello.
<Pugio> I have some issues with a fresh issue of ubuntu
<Pugio> erm, fresh install
<thundrcleeze> I have some issues with cedega.
<thundrcleeze> But I don't care.
<Pugio> the LiveCD works great, but I'm having multiple issues with X11 on the actual install
<bob2> IRCUser01: nothing
<Pugio> so, right now I"m booted into the LiveCD and I want to fix up the actual install
<IRCUser01> bob2:  so then why is there different cd versions on each server?
<Pugio> could someone assist me in this perhaps?
<IRCUser01> bob2:  They should merge servers and have the same version #s
* thundrcleeze is wondering why the LiveCD cannot also install.
<bob2> IRCUser01: ok! they have the same md5sum, tho.
<bob2> thundrcleeze: that's what the install cd is for.
<I_Need_Help> i know how to be root
<IRCUser01> bob2:  I didnt know that
<I_Need_Help> but it says in xcdroast about root config file
<IRCUser01> bob2:  so which one is the latest?  :)
<thundrcleeze> bob2: I know that, but Knoppix installs fine, why can't Ubuntu have a script?
<IRCUser01> bob2:  If i want the latest and greatest hoary livecd test release, which one should i get?
<bob2> thundrcleeze: I'm not sure how you'd fit 640MB of packages on the cd in addition to the 640MB cloop image.
<bob2> IRCUser01: indeedy, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<GFXstyLER> i guess i have to reinstall ubuntu, i have some serious dependency errors
<bob2> GFXstyLER: how did you manage that?
<cavedive1> hi guys. I'm experiencing total computer freeze lately. Had no problems at all the first 3 month. I can't find anything useful in the logs. How can I most easily troubleshoot this ?
* TanTh could use some advice on where to go to get a Dell Inspiron 1000 laptop working, starting with the AC-97 Modem Controller (which is probably an onboard winmodem, but I have no real clue, and would not know a modem from a diseased mink).
<bob2> it's best to not ask questions in /me
<GFXstyLER> i thought of adding ubuntu-backport and debian mirrors to my sources.list and did a dist-upgrade
<TanTh> Ok...
<Nafallo> something loading early use drm, so fglrx can't load. I'll consider this a bug, but I don't know what I should sign the bug against. anyone else seeing this?
<bob2> GFXstyLER: haha
<Nafallo> amd64 btw
<IRCUser01> bob2:  Does ubuntu array 4 have gnome 2.10 beta?
<bob2> GFXstyLER: shockingly
<TanTh> Should I repeat it?
<jdub> IRCUser01: yes
<bob2> IRCUser01: 2.9, yes
<IRCUser01> bob2:  No i mean 2.10
<farruinn> GFXstyLER: wow, backports and debian mirrors all at once? you're crazy!
<IRCUser01> bob2:  Gnoppix has 2.10 beta
<bob2> IRCUser01: yadayada
<bob2> IRCUser01: = 2.9
<bob2> IRCUser01: that's wha hoary has had for months
<IRCUser01> bob2:  So 2.10 = 2.9?
<IRCUser01> 2.10 beta i mean?
<randabis> 2.9.90-1
<IRCUser01> yeah
<farruinn> odd versions are development, even stable
<bob2> 2.9 is the devel series for 2.10
<TanTh> Can anyone help me get a Dell Inspiron modem working?
<IRCUser01> ok
<GFXstyLER> doesnt really matter, i have enough time :)
<IRCUser01> thanks bob2
<IRCUser01> ok same thing then
<bob2> TanTh: you probably need linuxant drivers
<TanTh> Where would I go for those?
<randabis> www.linuxant.com
<IRCUser01> bob2:  Gnoppix website is much cleaner than ubuntu website
<bob2> that involves money or 9600, tho.
<bob2> IRCUser01: ok!
<TanTh> Thanks!  I'll get to work on it.
<IRCUser01> bob2:  :)
* TanTh waves and dashes off for now.
<IRCUser01> bob2:  You know what happened to the website redesign contest?
<randabis> until he finds out it's not free...
<randabis> lolz
<IRCUser01> cant wait for the new website :)
<kbrooks> How can I make GNOME stop automatically mounting cds / devices when they are inserted
<bluefoxicy> this is retarded
<bluefoxicy> if I use nvidia now, X sets my resolution to 1024x768
<bluefoxicy> there's no way for me to force it to do 1400x1050 (it was doing it prior to rebooting)
<bluefoxicy> it goes "huh.  I think 74hz is outside your hsync range so I'm setting it to 70.  Now you can't handle more than 1024x768" .  . . my eyes can't handle less than 1280
<bob2> IRCUser01: still underway
<dreamer> bluefoxicy: I had a similar problem with my lcd, but I just manually set the hsync and vsync + res
<dreamer> in .Xdefaults or whatever it was ;)
<bluefoxicy> dreamer:  I set them manually in xorg.conf
<bluefoxicy> and it was like "OMFG DDC LOOK HSYNC TOO BIG"
<dreamer> heh
<bluefoxicy> and set them back
<bluefoxicy> and I'm like 'WTF, gimme the ruler, I need to break your hand now'
<dreamer> that sounds most unhelpful
<bluefoxicy> yes
<cavedive1> I'm trying to install firefox 1 in warty. I changed my sources to hoary and did a apt-get install mozilla-firefox and got this:  mozilla-firefox: Depends: libgnomevfs2-0 (>= 2.9.90) but 2.8.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installe
<cavedive1> Worked fine with Thunderbird
<bluefoxicy> (WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified HorizSync "30.000-74.000" has been adjusted
<bluefoxicy> (WW) NVIDIA(0):      to "30.000-70.000" (the intersection with EDID-specified
<bluefoxicy> (WW) NVIDIA(0):      HorizSync "30.000-70.000")
<zerokarmaleft> cavedive1, use warty backports instead of hoary sources
<jaza> how do i install a theme????/
<bluefoxicy> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (width 1400 is larger than
<bluefoxicy> (WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)
<jaza> i got one no idea how to install and no directions in readme
<randabis> warty backports sucks though
<cavedive1> zerokarmaleft: don'twork with amd64 arch !
<bluefoxicy> dreamer:  that came out of xorg
<jaza> anyone :D
* dreamer has no experience with x.org whatsoever
<soopurman> does anyone know how to enable dma for a dvd drive in hoary on amd64 ?
<GFXstyLER> jaza: computer/desktop settings/themes
<dreamer> what's EDID?
<randabis> warty backports would be good, except for the fact that the maintainer doesn't version his packages correctly
<HrdwrBoB> bluefoxicy: turn off edid in the nvidia drivers, check the readme for the nvidia stuff
<dreamer> in terms of the specified maximum
<cavedive1> Seems like hoary ff package os the only way to get FF 1.0 in AMD64 warty
<bluefoxicy> HrdwrBoB: ok
<jaza> anyone know how to install a theme?
<randabis> use gnome-theme-manager
<jaza> where
<jaza> o
<GFXstyLER> computer/desktop settings/themes
<bluefoxicy> HrdwrBoB:  where the heck is the readme
<HrdwrBoB> nfi I always go to nvidia.com :)
<bluefoxicy> HrdwrBoB:  none of the readmes in the source directory mention options
<zerokarmaleft> cavedive1, well it sounds like you can either make the full leap to hoary, use mozilla's binary installer, or build from source yourself
<HrdwrBoB> hangon
<cavedive1> zerokarmaleft: ok.
<HrdwrBoB> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-6629/README.txt
<HrdwrBoB> that one
<HrdwrBoB>         Option "IgnoreEDID" "boolean"
<cavedive1> zerokarmaleft: the mozilla installer don't work either.
<cavedive1> unfortunately
<cavedive1> something is missing and i don't know how to install it. Some library.
* IRCUser01 is going to try the new latest snapshot for livecd
<bitfoo> yo
<IRCUser01> sure it may break, but its a livecd :P
<bluefoxicy> thanks
<jaza> hmm do i install the theme as gz.zip or what file do i open in theme manager to install it??
<zerokarmaleft> cavedive1, what library?
<bitfoo> anyone know where azureus is in hoary? i have universe and multiverse enabled? :|
<cavedive1> I'll check
<HrdwrBoB> bitfoo: it's not there
<HrdwrBoB> bitfoo: you will have to install java
<GFXstyLER> unzip the theme to /home/[your username] /.themes
<cavedive1> zerokarmaleft: ./firefox-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<HrdwrBoB> and then install azureus
<bitfoo> HrdwrBoB, i have java installed
<bitfoo> oh ok you mean from the source
<bitfoo> gotcha thanks :D
<HrdwrBoB> np :)
<jaza> what was that theme site again?
<jaza> gnome-art or gnome -love something
<jaza> ?
<jaza> lol
<orospakr> art.gnome.org?
<jaza> maybe
<GFXstyLER> www.gnome-look.org
<iapx8088> gnome-look
<jaza> ya thats it
<zerokarmaleft> cavedive1, that's odd
<bitfoo> art.gnome.org i think too
<cavedive1> zerokarmaleft:  i know :/
<zerokarmaleft> cavedive1, that shared lib is in libgtk
<cavedive1> oh ok. let's try install that
<zerokarmaleft> cavedive1, it should already be installed
<bitfoo> wow i didnt know gnome had a builtin client o_O
<bitfoo> for bittorrent
<cavedive1> zerokarmaleft: ok, i'll do a dpkg -l|grep libgtk then
<dreamwave> is it possible to play any of my MP3s from the live CD?  ogg files played fine though.
<cavedive1> see what comes up
<Krypt0n> Install XMMS.
<cavedive1> Well, it did return a bunch of stuff.
<randabis-laptop> it sucks bitfoo
<cavedive1> zerokarmaleft: I had a fair bit of libgtk stuff installed.
<dreamwave> Krypt0n, I'd love too.  but i'm running from the live CD.
<zerokarmaleft> cavedive1, ls /usr/lib | grep libgtk-x11 anything?
<bitfoo> anyone suggest jar over gtk?
<cavedive1> zerokarmaleft: yes. libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<cavedive1> libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.600.1
<Grendel|> anyone ready to aid a newbie?
<bob2> it's waaaaay better to just ask
<bitfoo> yeh :|
<Grendel|> heh
<Grendel|> I nedd to enable signing in samba
<zerokarmaleft> another dead end...that's the symlink the installer's looking for...hmm
<Grendel|> and I haven't a clue as to how it is done
<Nekohayo> question: I have a script sending files from the main drive (reiserFS) to a USB2 drive (FAT32) through rsync, but it always transfer files, even if there was no change at all.. ideas? the current script is:          rsync -rltD --delete --delete-excluded --progress
<Infernal_Demon> hey guys I am trying to get the irssi irc client
<cavedive1> apt-get install irssi-text
<cavedive1> i think
<Infernal_Demon> but it doesn't seem to be one version for ubuntu
<Infernal_Demon> cavedive1 what is that for?
<Infernal_Demon> can't I just download it?
<Agrajag> Infernal_Demon: uh, that's how you install it
<bob2> Infernal_Demon: the package name is irssi-text, as cavedive1 says
<Agrajag> Infernal_Demon: that does download it
<Infernal_Demon> yes
<cavedive1> Infernal_Demon: just how to install it.
<bob2> Nekohayo: fat32 may not store mtime
<bob2> I don't know
<bob2> Nekohayo: on/win164
<Infernal_Demon> but I am at the site and I can't find one for ubuntu
<cavedive1> then run it with irssi -n nickname -c irc.server.td
<Infernal_Demon> there is for gentoo, redhat
<Infernal_Demon> and some others
<Agrajag> Infernal_Demon: that's not how you get software in linux
<bob2> Infernal_Demon: indeed, it's *in* ubuntu, no need to download it
<Agrajag> Infernal_Demon: open a terminal
<Infernal_Demon> Agrajag ?
<cavedive1> Infernal_Demon: I'm using irssi right now, in ubuntu so it do exist
<Agrajag> a terminal.
<Infernal_Demon> ok
<Infernal_Demon> I open a terminal
<Agrajag> applications > system tools > terminal
<Agrajag> yes
<Infernal_Demon> and then what?
<Agrajag> now.
<Nekohayo> bob2, then what should I do? Fat is mostly the only way to keep it portable and flexible
<Agrajag> type "sudo apt-get install irssi-text"
<Agrajag> without the wuotes of course
<bob2> Nekohayo: don't know
<Agrajag> quotes
* cthulfuego mocks bob2
<Agrajag> then hit enter
<Nekohayo> hmm kay thanks anyways
<bob2> cthulfuego: your fridge cost you LCA
<looksaus> I have 2 ethernet adapters in my system, with a kernel I baked myself (need root-on-raid support)
<Xnalz> Hey I was wondeirng, just started using gnoppix is there a reason why the back button on firefox does not work?
<cthulfuego> bob2: No, the washing machine did.
<Infernal_Demon> it says it couldn't find the packages
<darkx> my dns servers in my /etc/resolv.conf keep getting overwritten at every boot, i installed dnsmasq, pump, and resolvconf, and im running hoary, any ideas on how to make my dns servers stick?
<looksaus> only one of them is being recognised by my (monolithic) kernel
<cthulfuego> bob2: Well, I may yet find a way...
<cthulfuego> bob2: Do they take AMEX?
<cavedive1> Infernal_Demon: apt-cache search|grep irssi says what?
<Agrajag> wait a minute
<bob2> cthulfuego: next year'll be NZ...
<bob2> cthulfuego: yup
<Agrajag> isn't irssi in ubuntu-desktop?
<cthulfuego> bob2: muahaha....
<cavedive1> Perhapt it is in the other repositorys. Multiverse or universe
* cthulfuego should /msg nemo about a place to crash
<Infernal_Demon> cavedive1 E: Couldn't find package irsii-text
<bob2> cthulfuego: everything but bullshit cards like "discover", afaik ;)
<looksaus> is there a way to find which adapter I'm using now?
<bob2> Infernal_Demon: irssi-txt
<Agrajag> Infernal_Demon: you mispelled it
<will> where do i put the nvidia-settings --load-config-only command to autostart when the gdm loads up?
<Infernal_Demon> ops
<Agrajag> bob2: no
<Agrajag> irssi-text
<bob2> Infernal_Demon: you need to read what people are saying more carefully
<bob2> er, right
<bob2> and I need to type more carefully
<HrdwrBoB> Agrajag: irssi-text is in ubuntu-desktop yes
<Agrajag> HrdwrBoB: then he should have it already
<Infernal_Demon> [22:28]  (Agrajag) type "sudo apt-get install irssi-text"
<Infernal_Demon> he said text
<cthulfuego> bob2: discover is a linux tool, not a card ;-)
<cavedive1> maybe you need to add muliverse and universe to your /ETC/apt/sources.list
<klp2> hello everyone
<Infernal_Demon> bob2 I am reading it carefully
<HrdwrBoB> cthulfuego: it's a credit card ;)
<bob2> hah
<Agrajag> Infernal_Demon: what happens when you type irssi and enter in the terminal?
<cavedive1> Infernal_Demon: yes, irssi-text is correct.
* cthulfuego mocks HrdwrBoB too
<bob2> cavedive1: no, irssi is Free
<Agrajag> Infernal_Demon: you tried to install "irsii-text", not "irssi-text"
<Infernal_Demon> it starts irssi
<Agrajag> Infernal_Demon: what happens when you type irssi and enter in the terminal?
<Agrajag> Infernal_Demon: well then
<Agrajag> what's the problem?
<Agrajag> It's installed already, it's installed by default on ubuntu.
<cavedive1> Well then his sources must be broken or somethingf
<Infernal_Demon> but isn't there like a way to run it like x-chat
<Agrajag> cavedive1: no they're not.
<bob2> Infernal_Demon: it's not an X application
<Agrajag> <Infernal_Demon> cavedive1 E: Couldn't find package irsii-text
<cavedive1> Infernal_Demon: dpkg-l|grep irssi , what's your result
<Agrajag> cavedive1: LOOK AGAIN
<Agrajag> jeez
<Agrajag> he mispelled it, and he already has it installed anyway
<dud> http://anarchy.dudcore.net/imgs/view_album.php?set_albumName=gnome <--- w00t isnt that nice? :O
<cavedive1> Agrajag: what?!
<dud> ubuntu magic
<klp2> is anyone using Gaim for msn access?
<cavedive1> Agrajag: alright !
<will> where do i put the nvidia-settings --load-config-only command to autostart when the gdm loads up?
<Infernal_Demon> Agrajag but I don't want to run it from the console
<Agrajag> Infernal_Demon: how do you want to run it then?
<Agrajag> it's a console program
<cavedive1> Infernal_Demon: but it's a console program i believe.
<cavedive1> If you want graphical, irssi is not what you want.
<bob2> it is indeed
<bob2> and far better for it
<Nekohayo> klp2, MSN is down today
<klp2> thanks Nekohayo
<klp2> I just wanted to confirm that
<Nekohayo> no problem
<klp2> I wiped my disk today and installed Ubuntu
<Infernal_Demon> ok
<Infernal_Demon> thanks
<klp2> so I wasn't sure
<Nekohayo> you could go to the messenger.msn.ca (for example) and see how their webservers always pathetically crash XD
<djk> is this the right place to talk about hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> Infernal_Demon: xchat is graphical irssi  is text
<HrdwrBoB> text is generally better
<HrdwrBoB> but it's up to you
<klp2> who needs msn anyway?
<HrdwrBoB> djk: pretty much
<kent> so its msn and not gaim that is to blame for non-working msn today?
<djk> cool
<djk> well has anyone had any issues with the latest updates?
<djk> my system no longer boots
<klp2> iqc and irc are working fine :-)
<cavedive1> kent: msn
<djk> anyone else had any problems?
<zerokarmaleft> djk, just deb conflict between gnome-icon-themes and gnome-panel-data, already on bugzilla
<zerokarmaleft> djk, no booting problems though
<djk> oh
<djk> :(
<will> how do you autostart something when the GDM loads?
<djk> I am at a loss
<djk> I have no idea what's happened
<zerokarmaleft> djk, how far does your system get?
* AndyR had probs booting into winxp after latest hoary update, seems like it made some changes to grub
<djk> wait one sec, just booting it
<djk> AndyR: I had no issues in that department
<klp2> thanks, bye
<djk> zerokarmaleft: be with you in 1 second
<djk> ok,
<djk> after "Starting Ubuntu" I get: "VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hda1.'
<djk> then it tries to modprobe something
<djk> but obviously if it can't mount the root filesystem, it can't do anything.
<djk> right?
<djk> that's where it gets to.
<djk> any ideas? :)
<djk> ubuntu is on hda2
<djk> I have no idea why it's trying to find an ext3 filesystem on hda1
<djk> any ideas, zerokarmaleft?
<zerokarmaleft> djk, how are your partitions setup?
<Infernal_Demon> can anyone please tell me were I can get the basics of linux commands
<Infernal_Demon> and it's structures
<Infernal_Demon> please
<djk> dev/hda1 is linux native
<djk> er
<djk> hda2 that is
<djk> hda1 is my windows partition
<djk> hda4 is linux swap
<djk> thing is, this worked all perfectely well before this last batch of updates.
<djk> I just need to undo that somehow :(
<djk> or something like that.
<zerokarmaleft> what filesystem are you using for /dev/hda1?
<djk> ntfs
<zerokarmaleft> uh
<zerokarmaleft> oh /dev/hda2 i mean
<djk> ext3
<zerokarmaleft> you might need to boot up a live CD so you can check your grub config
<djk> hmm
<djk> check what exactly, in grub?
<Lucien> Hey, can someone help me with an easy problem, only it's not that simple for me, but that is because I have no idea which codecs to install.
<djk> booting live CD now..
<zerokarmaleft> well, there should be sections for each operating system or kernel versions
<djk> yeah, I'll check out menu.lst
<djk> I'm assuming you think the latest updates changed something in my grub config?
<zerokarmaleft> possibly
<zerokarmaleft> but if grub's configured wrong, the kernel's going to complain very loudly that it can't mount a root filesystem and won't go any further
<silva> there are a site like apps-kde.org
<silva> for ubuntu
<WW> Hello world.
<foznot> i cannot get my ubuntu to recognize my soundcard for a MSI N7K2 Delta2-LSR mobo
<foznot> anyone else have this problem?
<WW> I just got a new monitor.  Is there a recommended way to set it up?  My current monitor was set up automatically when I installed warty.
<foznot> shouldn't rerunning base-config help with that WW?
<Infernal_Demon> can anyone tell me the basic commands
<WW> Maybe...  I don't know what base-config is!
<Infernal_Demon> hello???
<Cloudchaser> well i've just hosed up my pc...grub's busted...i think i'm going to save my ubuntu data and start all over again
* TanTh has the ultimate Incompetant Newbie question.
<farruinn> base-config won't do that, but 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86' will
<zerokarmaleft> Infernal_Demon, http://www.tldp.org
<TanTh> Ok, I just found the package I need... can anyone suggest a way to install it?
<farruinn> TanTh: did you find it in synaptic?
<TanTh> No, I downloaded it and pulled it off the NTFS onto the ubuntu desktop for my user name.  Synaptic doesn't see it there.
<farruinn> but it is a .deb?
* mike998 got my wireless up and running today
<TanTh> I asked Synaptic where it looks, and it's answer was essentially 'on ubuntu.org and your cdrom'.
<TanTh> Yes.
<AndyR> WW, i used /usr/X11R6/bin/xorgcfg
<farruinn> sudo dpkg -i [packagename] 
<AndyR> in hoary to config
<TanTh> I tried using the repository control to tell it to look at the desktop.  It answered, "I beg your pardon?"
<WW> AndyR: I think I'd need something different, since I'm running warty.
<TanTh> Just use dpkg -i?  Does that tag it for Synaptic, or does that skip Synapic and install?
<AndyR> x86cfg?
<AndyR> im guessing
<farruinn> TanTh: installs. Synaptic actually does that
<TanTh> And after I do that and install it, can I then remove it without confusing Synaptic?
<TanTh> That is to say, can I move the 'deb' file without causing problems?
<farruinn> once it's installed Synaptic will know about it and can remove it
<farruinn> oh, yes
<TanTh> Excellent.  Than you, Farruin!!
<WW> Is there a program for automatically detecting and configuring a monitor?
* TanTh tacks a 'k' in there and runs off to reboot into Ubuntu...
<mpq> I need help
<mpq> I did something wrong but I don't know what
<Lucien> Yes, so do I.
<mpq> I downloaded the live cd
<mpq> and burned it
<mpq> when I restarted it didn't boot
<AndyR> TanTh needs help, his isp in AOL :)
<farruinn> WW did you try dpkg-reconfigure?
<aroben> Is anyone here able to install gnome-panel in Hoary?
<captpackrat> Hello.  Total Linux noob here.  When I installed Ubuntu, there were two CD-ROM drives in the machine.   I took one out because the user would not need it.   Now how do I get rid of CD-ROM 2 from the Computer window?
<Pugio-Other> hey hey hey
<mpq> I am a total noob
<Pugio-Other> quick question - I'm using warty and I want to upgrade firefox to 1.0....
<aroben> I get two uninstallable dependencies when I try to install gnome-panel
<Pugio-Other> How?
<mpq> I don't even know how to boot from a cd
<farruinn> captpackrat: are both icons present?
<Pugio-Other> do I have to use a hoary source or something in apt-get?
<dud> Pugio-Other, backports, or upgrade to hoary
<captpackrat> Yes, CD-ROM 1 and CD-ROM 2.
<Pugio-Other> dud what is "backports"?
<zerokarmaleft> aroben, what dependencies
<bob2> or just deal, since 1.0 isn't that big a difference
<WW> farruin: Not yet, and I'm still using the old monitor.  Will dpkg-reconfigure probe the hardware and figure out the correct settings?
<aroben> zerokarmaleft: libecal and libedataserver
<mpq> how do I boot from a CD?
<dud> Pugio-Other, http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<randabis> I advise against using them though :/
<randabis> jdong doesn't version them correctly
<Pugio-Other> randabis that was to me?
<bzbb> what program to I use to burn a data CD?
<randabis> so upgrading to hoary can be a pain if you use backports
<Loevborg> bzbb, just nautilus.
<Pugio-Other> randabis ahh, so how can I upgrade this obviously outdated firefox/
<Pugio-Other> ?
<bzbb> I use KDE
#ubuntu 2005-02-20
<farruinn> WW: do 'dpkg-reconfigure --default-priority xserver-xfree86', afaik that will
<apokryphos> bzbb: Use K3B.
<Loevborg> bzbb, then you'll have to use k3b
<zerokarmaleft> randabis, i was using several ubp packages and i dist-upgraded to hoary fine around array 3's release
<Pugio-Other> randabis and I got that OS X theme it's great
<bzbb> thanks
<Pugio-Other> so, I shouldn't upgrade FF then?
<randabis> you could just use the backport, but you'll have to remember to remove it when you upgrade to hoary
<aroben> zerokarmaleft: gnome-panel: Depends: libecal1.2-1 (>= 1.1.4.2) but it is not installable
<aroben>                Depends: libedataserver1.2-0 (>= 1.1.4.2) but it is not installable
<Pugio-Other> ahh, ok
<mike998> steve_:you here?
<mpq> how do I get my computer to boot from a CD?
<Pugio-Other> randabis and I can just remove through Synaptic like normal?
<randabis> sure
<mpq> I am such a noob
<mpq> I used to think I knew everything about computers
<mpq> but now I don't know anything
<apokryphos> Pugio-Other: What version of firefox have you got?
<uxf> mpq: make sure bios is set to boot from your cd driv
<uxf> e
<farruinn> Pugio-Other: is there something specific you need in ff 1.0? the warty version is fine really
<mpq> I'll try that
<shock> wow! could it be? should evolution be fixed as of today? *happy*
<Pugio-Other> farruinn well, a theme I want doesn't work in this version
<terry> I was just gonna ask the same thing.  There was an update, but the same floiting point exception error
<Pugio-Other> apkryphos it's 0.9.3
<terry> shock ...^^^
<apokryphos> Pugio-Other: Are you using warty?
<Pugio-Other> yes
<Pugio-Other> apokryphos yes
<aroben> zerokarmaleft: Any ideas?
<apokryphos> Pugio-Other: Why not upgrade to hoary?
<guptan> I'm getting "could not open resource for writing" error message in Totem, when trying to play media files. What can be the error?
<Pugio-Other> apokryphos cause this is for a total newb and I want everything to be stable
<terry> guptan "could not open resource for writing"
<randabis> guptan probably using totem-gstreamer instead of totem-xine
<Pugio-Other> apokryphos people have told me that hoary still has a few issues in the context of a total newb
<guptan> randabis, yes, I'm using gstreamer
<shock> <terry> shock ...^^^ terry .... ^^^
<shock> :P
<terry> shock, I mean the statement about evolution
<shock> terry, I know
<apokryphos> Pugio-Other: Hoary really is quite stable (despite it being in developement). I haven't had any problems with it, and I use it a lot.
<zOap_win> Hi, i need some help with ubuntu wharty and a wireless card..
<shock> its great
<randabis> guptan well you'll need the plugins for it...I never could get it working right so I just use totem-xine instead
<terry> shock I was excited to see an update, but it still doesnt work
<shock> ?
<shock> what error do you get
<shock> cause mine seems to be working now
<Pugio-Other> apokryphos ughh, well, I don't really have time to upgrade
<terry> shock floating point exception
<zOap_win> anyone care to help me with this?
<randabis> Pugio-Other, just use what works :)
<terry> shock, it works in my 32bit root, not in my 64bit root
<apokryphos> Pugio-Other: Alright. You could always update firefox manually. There's a guide on it. I'll get it, one sec.
<guptan> randabis, it works fine for me in fedora
<randabis> this isn't fedora
<apokryphos> :P
<shock> <terry> ok i only have this powerbook
<shock> :)
<guptan> randabis, I am not able to play mp3 files even in rhythmbox
<zOap_win> ok, noone?
<djk> zerokarmaleft: thanks dude
<djk> turns out it DID change grub
<farruinn> guptan: quite honestly, xine is better than gstreamer [in ubuntu] 
<djk> changed hda2 to hda1
<shock> and I am REALLY happy to be able to save my appointments again
<djk> sneaky :>
<randabis> guptan because you don't have the right plugins
<zerokarmaleft> djk, awesome :)
<randabis> gstreamer0.8-mad will give you mp3 playback in rhythmbox
<WW> farruinn: Thanks for the tip.  I'll do some more searching to make sure about it, then give it a shot.
<zOap_win> so much for a online support? i'd get more help at whalmart..
<zerokarmaleft> aroben, don't know what to tell you about those evo packages
<randabis> gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg "should" give you video playback
<apokryphos> Pugio-Other: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingFirefox
<farruinn> WW: you could just backup your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file and run it
<aroben> zerokarmaleft: OK.  I think I'll try installing from the Array 4 iso.
<randabis> Pugio-Other, just use the backport...won't hurt, just remember to remove it if you upgrade to hoary
<shock> <zOap_win> -- alittle more info might trigger some reaction ;)
<shock> cause "wirelesscards" are like from I know some to I know nothing
<zerokarmaleft> aroben, i've got 1.4.2 of libecal installed
<shock> *shruggs*
<WW> zOap_win: You're right. It's ridiculous that you can't get your question answered in less then three minutes.  Demand your money back!
<zerokarmaleft> aroben, and i've been on hoary since about array 3
* terry returns Ubuntu to Walmart
<guptan> randabis, I have installed whatever gstreamer items I saw in universe
<shock> hey! I got no complaints and I got 5 times the money back that I spent
<aroben> zerokarmaleft: Weird.
<zOap_win> shock, ok. i have the wharty release and just bought the smc2835W card. it's supposed to be supported under the prism54 driver but it doesnt.. it s recognised as Intersil GT... can you help me?
<shock> *cough*
<djk> hm
<mpq> I can't figure out how to boot from a cd
<djk> for some reason I can't modprobe ndiswrapper anymore..
<shock> so what does dmesg say about that card
<djk> gives me the FATAL: Error inserting stuff
<terry> where is the ubuntu bugtracker
<shock> i can only try and point to some directions as all I have ever done actually is get a wireless PCMCIA card into the university net
<shock> :P
<zOap_win> shock, Intersil 3890/Intersil GT
<aulin> I was planning to install Ubuntu today, and i was wondering if it has support for the nforce3-chipsets ethernetcontroller?
<jirwin> hello
<mpq> I need help
<jirwin> is there anyway to create a multivolume iso?
<shock> and it wouldnt run on that driver?
<uxf> mpq:did you try changin the bios
<zOap_win> shock, but on the ubuntu webpage it said it was supported under the prism54 driver...
<mpq> I don't know how
<shock> maybe that changed?
<zOap_win> shock, it runs(lights up) but nothing else
<shock> have u checkked the forums?
<zOap_win> shock, yes. no go
<shock> ok - its an PCI or?
<zOap_win> shock, pcmicia
<mpq> I don't know how to change the bios
<Hwolf> *grumble* I hate it if MSN is down.
<shock> oh hmkay
<iapx8088> Hwolf, i'm in at the moment.
<uxf> mpq: press del or an fkey at boot
<shock> in cardinfo its displayed as?
<shock> and what status?
<mpq> I'll try that
<zOap_win> shock, you mean lspci -v? Intersil 3890/Intersil GT...
<shock> no - "cardinfo"
<zOap_win> shock, where to find?
<Hwolf> iapx8088; Msn is down for most people around here. (Holland)
<jirwin> is there any easy way with mkisofs to split a group of directories into 700MB chunks?
<Infernal_Demon> does ubuntu bring a c compiler?
<shock> i think its in the. ... erm... package thingy
<apokryphos> has been having problems almost the whole of today. Msn, that is.
<shock> maybe pcmcia-cs
<zOap_win> shock, ok, i thought in linux.. gosh:) it's a smc2835w, pcmcia card..
<ssam> jirwin i think tar might be able to do that, check the man page
<jirwin> thanks
<thechitowncubs> In this guide: http://prism54.org/phpwiki?pagename=Prism54%20Debian%20HowTo  , it says I need to compile the kernel to get the prism54 working, could anyone tell me the easiest way to do this?
<Pugio-Other> thanks for the help guys:)
<zOap_win> shock, the package sayssmc 2835w ez conext actually...
<silva> what is the smb4k for debian
<shock> hm
<zOap_win> shock, another q, whre is the linux kernel in ubuntu? not in /usr/etc/ or /usr/libs
<hikaru79> Are there any HOWTO's available for installing Ubuntu on a little USB drive? (I've got the 1GB variety)
<shock> er... THE kernel is in /bott/....
<shock> er... THE kernel is in /bo0t/....
<shock> argh
<shock> damn beer
<thechitowncubs> Can anyone verify this guide (tell me if this is what I need to do to install this prism54 driver?
<shock> boot
<shock> and the kernel-source goes in /usr/src/
<iapx8088> Hwolf, it has been down all the day
<rattboi> I tried recompiling my kernel, and it kernel panics right out of the gate
<rattboi> I followed this guide at www.desktop-linux.net
<shock> the current config goes in /boot/config-version
<mpq> I give up
<iapx8088> mpq, doing what
<thechitowncubs> Anyone?
<zOap_win1> sorry, got disconnected..
<mpq> the computer read the cd at startup
<mpq> but it went and booted windows
<mpq> it simply won't boot from the cd
<shock> <thechitowncubs>
<shock> kernelcompile:
<shock> get the sources
<iapx8088> Hwolf, it's soo down this page was down too http://messenger.msn.com/Status.aspx
<shock> untar the sources
<iapx8088> mpq, did you md5 the cd iso?
<uxf> mpq:sounds like a broken cd
<zOap_win1> anyone can give me an easy guide to install ndiswrapper or any other sotware inwhich i can use my windows driver?
<thechitowncubs> shock: what?
<mpq> I don't know what that means
<iapx8088> mpq the bios is setted correctly>?\
<mpq> I think it is
<iapx8088> mpq, where did you get that cd
<Pugio-Other> ok I feel sheepish
<shock> hold on - i think i had a kernel-compile howto somewhere
<mpq> I burned it
<Pugio-Other> where do I get the firefox backport again?
<Lucien> Some, plz help me !
<mpq> I downloaded the live cd iso off the website
<Lucien> one*
<Lucien> Damn.
<mpq> but it's not working
<Pugio-Other> Lucien what' your problem?
<smurfd> question, anyone happen to run Horay on a Inspiron 1100? cus i tried the live release of Array 4 (i Think, or 3) where x.org only gave me a 800x600 res. where my intel card supports 1024x768. would that be a known issue, is it problem in x.org, or ubuntu, or ?!
<shock> Kernel Compile howto ->>>> http://www.desktop-linux.net/debkernel.htm
<shock> step by step
<Pugio-Other> what's the link to the ubuntu backports?
<zOap_win1> shock, was this for me?
<Lucien> I have a problem with playing Divx movies in Totem-xine and every other general movie player. I cannot hear any sound @ Pugio-Other .
<thechitowncubs> is it possible to do it through SSH?
<mpq> could it have something to do with the fact that I'm on a laptop?
<shock> <zOap_win> shock, but on the ubuntu webpage it said it was supported under the prism54 driver...
<uxf> mpq: no
<shock> <thechitowncubs> Can anyone verify this guide (tell me if this is what I need to do to install this prism54 driver?
<thechitowncubs> yes...
<shock> I guess your questions are related?
<mpq> I'm going to see if it does it differently on my other computer
<Pugio-Other> Lucien are you sure your sound card is even working?
<shock> ;)
<hikaru79> Are there any HOWTO's available for installing Ubuntu on a little USB drive? (I've got the 1GB variety)
<Pugio-Other> Lucien ie. have you ever heard anything?
<thechitowncubs> Shock: is it possible to compile through SSH?
<Lucien> Jup, I am listening to music right now.
<zOap_win1> shock, so i just follow this guide?
<shock> yes
<Lucien> And I can hear those awful Ubuntu sounds.
<zOap_win1> shock, thanx:)
<shock> hm
<thechitowncubs> is that a yes to me?
<jirwin> real quick, how do I make a tar of a directory?
<shock> make shure to check the config for enableling the support for your card
<shock> ;)
<Pugio-Other> Lucien hmmm, then you don't hav the divx codec installed
<Lucien> But I can actually watch the movies, just not hear the adio.
<shock> tar -czf tar.tgz dirname
<Lucien> audio*
<kent> I found an easy way to crash my computer using updated Hoary. I plugin my Olympus C-310 camera with usb. It mounts, as it should since its an usb-mass-storage.  Then, if i pull the usbplug (some users might just do that), the computer freezes, and i cant do anything.
<jirwin> shock, thanks
<shock> <thechitowncubs> <--- compiling via ssh is possible
<djk> Lucien have you setup the movieplayer to use OSS
<djk> or whatever
<djk> I had to do that in mplayer before I got sound
<djk> but xmms was fin
<djk> e
<shock> I have a linux router - it didnt have a monitor attached ever since the first install (4 years ago)
<shock> *g*
<djk> me too shock :)
<zOap_win1> shock, well, since i dont have an internet connection on the machine im gonna update i cant do the apt-get.. any suggestions?
<shock> urks... anyone know if the linux-kernel-sources are available on the install-cd?
<Pugio-Other> Lucien well then the codec might not be installed orrectly
<jirwin> i found -M for tar to create multivolumes...but how do I tell it how big of volumes I want?
<mpq> I've come to the conclusion that it's not a boot cd at all
<ssam> is libdvdcss2 availble of hoary on ppc?
<Pugio-Other> uh oh
<Pugio-Other> heeeellllp
<mpq> I must have burned it wrong
<Pugio-Other> I just changed my user name and now nothing works
<shock> <zOap_win1> have you checked if the module for prism54 exists allready?
<Lucien> Okay, I use the Hoary kernel, the rest is Warty.
<Lucien> So, what could have gotten wrong ?
<zOap_win1> shock, how do i do that?
<Pugio-Other> Lucien honestly, I'm not too familiar with that area of things yet
<shock> check the modules directory or try a couple of modprobes that sound likely
<shock> ;)
<Lucien> Okay, but thanks for the effort to help. :-)
<zOap_win1> shock, like modprobe prism54?
<shock> i.e.
<randabis> yay, I helped fix a bug in hoary
<shock> nice one randa
<zOap_win1> shock, ok thanx. ill try
<shock> u go
<randabis> it was in the network tool in gnome-system-tools
<shock> if all else fails: get the kernel-sources on another machine and burn it to a cd
<randabis> if your hosts file had the wrong syntax, it would cause it to crash
<mpq> I feel like an idiot
<hikaru79> Are there any HOWTO's available for installing Ubuntu on a little USB drive? (I've got the 1GB variety)
<mpq> I don't even know how to boot a cd
<zOap_win1> shock, ok. it return nothing. so' id get the the newest kernel and then what? whats the installation procedure?
<Pugio-Other> I have a serious problem here, which should have already been taken care of
<Pugio-Other> I changed my user name in "Users and Groups" and now my syste is completely messed up
<Pugio-Other> which shouldn't happen
<shock> http://www.desktop-linux.net/debkernel.htm <-- its all there
<zOap_win1> shock, thanx
<shock> thats pretty much exactly what I do when building a kernel
<shock> =)
<mpq> I clearly don't have a clue how to use linux
<mpq> do I have to burn it a special way to get it to boot from the cd?
<Xappe> hmm, i now realise that I don't know how to install a program through cvs
<shock> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/thread.php?threadid=14 <--- found an ubuntu one
<shock> =)
<shock> <zOap_win1>
<mpq> how do I burn a .iso file as the image?
<zOap_win1> shock, ok. but then the question comes up again, i have no file /usr/src/linux....
<Pugio-Other> Please someobyd why oh why does changing my user name zap my system?
<randabis> mpq depends on program
<mpq> all I have is the default windows software
<shock> /usr/src/linux will be a symbolic link in /usr/src/ pointing to the current linux-kernel-source
<rvirani> I think everyone on the Ubuntu team owes themselves a congrats, read the review on osnews.com
<zOap_win1> shock, what language is that????
<Pugio-Other> ok
<shock> letz say you downloaded kernel-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2
<randabis> did you get the linux-source package zOap_win1?
<shock> then u do
<shock> cd /usr/src
<Pugio-Other> HOW can I open the "Users and Groups" panel from the command line?
<shock> wait
<zOap_win1> shock, yes. ive done that
<zOap_win1> 2610 i mean
<zOap_win1> randabis, yes 2.6.10
<randabis> there should be a tarball you need to extract in /usr/src
<kent> Pugio-Other, users-admin?
<zOap_win1> shock. ok
<Helios_> hey
<randabis> tar xvjf kernelpackagename.tar.bz2
<zOap_win1> randabis, what tarball?
<mpq> I think I figured out how to burn an image directly from an iso
<randabis> cd /usr/src
<randabis> ls
<zOap_win1> ok hang on
<randabis> you should have a tar.bz2 file in there
<randabis> something like linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2
<Helios_> I've got a question about my laptops battery meter. there's this applet in the gnome pannel that should display its level, but it always displays 0%, even though the battery is fully charged.
<Pugio-Other> kent THANKS
<iapx8088> Helios_, cat /proc/acpi/battery/state or whatis
<iapx8088> probably you are missing something acpi related
<iapx8088> maybe you should load the module
<Helios_> the dir /proc/acpi/battery/state doesn't excist
<Helios_> what module should i load?
<Pugio-Other> ok, so to ask a dumb question agin, where can I get the Firefox backport?
<shock> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto
<t31> please any advaice about a minimum boot partition?
<randabis> I'd say 30-50 minimum
<randabis> I make mine 100
<randabis> mb
<zOap_win1> shock, randabis. ok. in usr/src/ now is a folder called rpm
<t31> hey thx
<Helios_> can ubuntu handle RPMs?
<HrdwrBoB> Helios_: yes, and at the same time a huge resounding no
<mpq> let's see if the disc WORKS this time
<HrdwrBoB> Helios_: what do you want to install
<randabis> in theory, but it wouldn't be a good idea
<randabis> zOap_win1, no linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2?
<Helios_> nothing , just curious since i thought it was a redhat feature
<zOap_win1> randabis, no.
<randabis> sudo apt-get install linux-source
<Helios_> i'd rather use apt-get/synaptic or compile from source anyway
<Pugio-Other> does ubuntu have cedega or WINE?
<zOap_win1> randabis, i dont have a net connection.. that is my problem..
<randabis> why are you going this anyway?
<zOap_win1> randabis, i want my smc2835w card to work.. its wireles..
<kent> Pugio-Other, it has wine
<Helios_> well, cedega is commercial, so i don't suppose it ships with that
<Pugio-Other> kent weird, synaptic doesn't see it at all
<thechitowncubs> When I try to patch the kernel with this: sudo patch -p1 < /home/steve/patch-2.6.7-prism54-1.2
<randabis> you need the linux-headers for your running kernel to compile a module then zOap_wini, not linux-source
<kent> Pugio-Other, i bet you have not enabled the universe repositorie?
<thechitowncubs> it comes up with : File to patch: (what should I put here?)
<Pugio-Other> kent - doh!
<randabis> Pugio-Other, it has an old version of WINE yes
<Pugio-Other> randabis - and, to get the newer version?
<shock> brb... i need to .... u dont want to know
<zOap_win1> randabis, ok. so i just download that and compile it? i dont know how. never done it before..
<mike998> is there any tool i can install on ubuntu to allow me to sniff if there are any wireless networks around?
<Helios_> In case someone missed this: Ubuntu doesn't seem to be able to measure my laptops battery level. What should I do about it? What module whould I load?
<randabis> you'll compile the module, not the whole kernel
<Xappe> Pugio-Other, , there is an unofficial wine repository
<Pugio-Other> Xappe - do tell
<Helios_> mike998: you can use 'iwlist wlan0 scan'
<randabis> mike998, I think it's already installed iwlist
<zOap_win1> randabis. so i download the linux-headers from debian, and then what? what to type?
<mike998> no scan results... strange i know there are at least 3 networks in range
<randabis> you're using debian?
<Pugio-Other> Xappe where is this repository?
<thechitowncubs> Anyone know?
<Helios_> Mike998: are there correct drivers installed for the card? Took me quite some effort to get mine working
<zOap_win1> randabis, ubuntu whart
<Xappe> hmm, wait, i'll check my sources.list
<rvirani> ubuntu ownz
<rvirani> :D
<randabis> zOap_win1, then why would you get it from debian?
<surrounder> juhjuh!
<zOap_win1> randabis, ubuntu is debian based?
<randabis> yes, but it doesn't use the same repositories
<Helios_> Mike998 you can check with 'ifconfig -a' to see if it shows up there
<silva> how i install this GNU autoconf + automake
<zOap_win1> randabis. ok then igo to ubuntulinux an download the linux-headers right? and then what? how to compile it?
<Xappe> Pugio-Other, deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/Ubuntu/apt/ binary/
<farruinn> silva: apt-get install or synaptic is your friend
<randabis> you'll need to get the linux headers, put them into /usr/src, then follow the directions for compiling the module you need
<Xappe> Pugio-Other, deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/Ubuntu/apt/ source/
<randabis> you'll need the source for the module you want to compile
<zOap_win1> randabis. but where is the description? where to find it?
<mike998> Helios_:pardon me, I stepped away...
<Pugio-Other> Xappe - so in synaptic I would put in those links? do I put anything into the "secitons" field?
<Helios_> np
<mike998> Helios_: ndiswrapper -l shows the correct driver installed... but it's a 802.11g driver and I *think* this card can do b/g
<Pugio-Other> Xappe sorry, I'm new to debian
<Helios_> does it say driver installed / hardware present?
<mike998> yep
<Xappe> Pugio-Other, add them to your /etc/apt/sources.list ( sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list )
<mike998> had to install hoary to get the thing to work
<Helios_> then it should work
<Helios_> hoarry?
<Helios_> ( -r )
<zOap_win1> shock. i wonder if it isnt more easy to install ndiswrapper and install the windows driver... but i cant install that either.. if you  could just get me a workthrough i'd apresiate it..
<mike998> yeah... i had to install hoary for it to work
<zOap_win1> soory, randabis. i mean..
<Helios_> Mike998: Can you tell me what Hoary is? I'm getting some trouble with my WLAN card lately
<mike998> can you hang on a bit - baby is crying
<looksaus> Helios_, hoary is the devel version of ubuntu
<randabis> zOap_win1, find the correct linux-headers for your running kernel here
<randabis> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<mpq> okay, I have a different problem now
<Helios_> sure
<zOap_win1> randabis. ok
<randabis> you should also get linux-restricted-modules for your kernel also
<shock> <zOap_win1> hm... a complete walkthough through what exactly
<mpq> the CD works, but I can't get on the internet while I'm in ubuntu
<shock> the kernel thing is explained in detail in that howto
<Pugio-Other> Xappe - ok I know this is dumb
<randabis> the module might already be in restricted modules
<Pugio-Other> Xappe but I must have entered these wrong
<mpq> I don't know how to get on the internet while I'm on linux
* looksaus praying his homebrew kernel will work with root-on-raid1
<Pugio-Other> Xappe I have "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/Ubuntu/apt/ binary/"
<Pugio-Other> as one line
<Xappe> and so it should be
<farruinn> does linux kernel work w/ OS X's "unix filesystem"?
<mpq> I don't know how to get on the internet in ubuntu
<mpq> can anyone help?
<Pugio-Other> farruinn I think you can compile support for it
<randabis> farruinn, doubt it
<looksaus> mpq, it would be useful if you're more specific
<Pugio-Other> randabis I remember it being there
<zOap_win1> randabis, you have lost me ages ago, i dont know what headers to get... cant you just give me a walkthrough on how installing ndiswrapper?
<randabis> since OSX's kernel is closer to bsd
<mpq> I don't know how to connect to the internet
<looksaus> farruinn, I think there is at least some hfs+ support, yes
<mpq> I have a wireless cable router
<mpq> I don't know how to set it up in ubuntu
<farruinn> looksaus: true
<shock> <randabis> the module might already be in restricted modules <-- thats what i just figuered
<shock> :P
<mpq> when I'm on windows it connects at startup
<mpq> but I don't know how to set up the connection
<randabis> oh, I misunderstood faruinn's question
<looksaus> mpq, have you got the possibility to use a wired connection to get started?
<Xappe> Pugio-Other, what does it say when you do the apt-get update?
<mpq> yeah
<randabis> I though he meant is there support for the linux kernel in osx lol
<looksaus> that would be a lot easier
<daaku> i'm trying to figure out how to get gnome's keyboard shortcuts to see Super_L as a modifier instead of a regular key?
<farruinn> randabis: hahah
<speel> hey sup .. i have a question is it possible to make a mp3 cd with nautalis like to listen to it in your cd player???
<looksaus> maybe you should try to get a wired connection running
<farruinn> randabis: that'd just be silly! ;)
<randabis> hehe
<looksaus> so you can troubleshoot your wireless from within ubuntu
<randabis> but yeah, there is some HFS+ support
<Xappe> speel, i would try graveman for that
<speel> graveman?
<Xappe> speel, cd burning app
<randabis> zOap_win1, what wireless chipset do you have?
<Chazzle> Hello?
<randabis> hi
<speel> ah ok damn but nautalis does not do it for you?
<Xappe> speel, if you want to create an audio cd from mp3
<Chazzle> I am looking to install ubuntu this eve.
<randabis> good luck
<Chazzle> I am relatively new....
<Xappe> speel, then I don't think so
<randabis> it's pretty easy
<speel> hmm ok thanks il probably just install k3b
<Chazzle> I have the iso disc.
<randabis> okay
<Chazzle> when I insert the disc, what do I need to do.
<Chazzle> ?
<looksaus> Chazzle, boot the computer
<randabis> you'll need to set your BIOS to boot from CD
<Chazzle> I know that I need to set the BIOS to CD-ROM
<thechitowncubs> Ok, I have a problem when trying to run make xconfig, this is what it gives me...   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep
<thechitowncubs> /bin/sh: line 1: gcc: command not found
<thechitowncubs> make[1] : *** [scripts/basic/fixdep]  Error 127
<thechitowncubs> make: *** [scripts_basic]  Error 2
<looksaus> with the... randabis was faster
<Xappe> speel, give graveman a try first. think it's in the hoary repos at least (but i'm not sure if warty has it)
<randabis> okay
<Chazzle> Right...how do I do that .
<farruinn> randabis: yeah, some hfs+ - some directories show up as files :D, but I'll deal with that later
<thechitowncubs> This is my first time compiling it
<Helios_> Anyone know what a good Wiki server would be?
<speel> ok thanks
<randabis> Chazzle, depends on your BIOS...do you know how to get into it?
<WW> farruin: Coming to you from my newly installed monitor... thanks again.
<Chazzle> randabis...nope.
<terry> I am trying to get wine working in a 32bit chroot and it doesnt want to work
<randabis> usually you hit the delete key when the computer starts up, could be F1 or F2 also
<looksaus> in 99% of cases, pressing F1 or Del at startup
<Chazzle> It is an old machine that was donated to me, and it has Xp
<terry> when I try to run wine, I get this error /usr/bin/wine: line 471: 11338 Segmentation fault      $WINEBIN/$WINE_BIN_NAME "$@"
<terry> anyone get this problem, and find a resolution for this??
<VAXenB1tch> Hello and good day everybody
<randabis> do you want to keep XP on it with ubuntu?
<terry> my chroot is hoary, and my normal system is hoary
<Chazzle> I thank you for this.
<VAXenB1tch> is there a channel in this network for VAX/OpenVMS users?
<Chazzle> randabis.
<VAXenB1tch> :)
<randabis> that's my name.
<Chazzle> So, if I hit f1 or Del @ startup, I am ready to go?  I was thanking you randabis. :)
<looksaus> Chazzle, then you'll probably get into the bios
<Chazzle> Allright, looksaus, thank you.
<looksaus> where there will be an option called "boot order" or something
<Chazzle> k.
<looksaus> look at your startup screen, the exact key will probably be mentioned
<Chazzle> this is really exciting for me, as I love the idea behind this project.
<looksaus> :)
<Chazzle> K.
<Chazzle> I can't wait to get home!
<Helios_> i gtg
<Helios_> bye
<randabis> Chazzle, yes, you'll need to find something that mentions your boot order in the BIOS. You'll need to change the first boot device to CDROM
<Chazzle> Great,
<Chazzle> so, make the boot device CDROM, then that will kick it
<randabis> then you'll need to save the changes, and exit
<Chazzle> thanks randabis and looksaus..
<randabis> more than likely your first boot device is currently the cdrom
<randabis> err
<randabis> floppy
<Chazzle> right.
<Chazzle> probably so.
<Chazzle> it is a bit of an old thing.
<randabis> so you can just change it, do your install, and if you want change it back
<randabis> are you going to wipe xp from it? :)
<Chazzle> YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  ;)
<randabis> thank god :p
<looksaus> :)
<randabis> it should be called fisher price OS
<Chazzle> I am looking to fix up machines and donate to teen centers around my city.
<Chazzle> no doubt randabis.
<looksaus> nice idea, Chazzle
<randabis> the default theme is ridiculous haha
<Chazzle> thanks man.
<Chazzle> I know.
<looksaus> if you get to explore Linux further, you should really look at things like LTSP then
<Chazzle> I am also a mac user, and was appalled at how terribly they copied OS X with XP
<Chazzle> LTSP...do tell
<thechitowncubs> Please help me
<looksaus> recycling old computers as terminals on a central server
<looksaus> http://www.ltsp.org
<Chazzle> wow...that is a great idea!
<looksaus> (will take you some time though, if you're new to Linux)
<Chazzle> I will definitely check it out.
<Chazzle> thanks...
<Telep> all the computers for students at our department use ltsp
<Anubis> so mplayer isdead for hoarty?
<Telep> well, almost all
<looksaus> Telep, I just installed a 30 machine LTSP lab at my former primary school
<Telep> :)
<Chazzle> That sounds really cool.
<Telep> well, we're a CS department :D
<looksaus> Telep, me no IT man, me musician
<mike998> Helios_:
<mike998> Helios_: I am back... sorry about that
<Telep> they've provided access to Windows apps using remote desktop and vmware :)
<Chazzle> Looksaus,
<Chazzle> something else that interests me is music.
<looksaus> yes?
<Chazzle> are there some good linux music editors out there?
<Chazzle> like samplers,
<Chazzle> beat machines,
<Chazzle> recorders?
<looksaus> hm, there's a nice HD recording thing called ardour
<Krypt0n> Ooh, good question.. beat machines would be a cool thing to have.
<looksaus> (http://www.ardour.org)
<uxf> Chazzle: I belive I saw something once on sourgefourge... counldnt tell you what though
<Chazzle> cool.
<randabis> Chazzle, audacity is good too
<looksaus> if you're into music notation, and you're not afraid of a very steep learning curve
<Krypt0n> How about something like Fruity Loops? (FLStudio)
<looksaus> you might want to check out Lilypond (http://lilypond.org)
<Chazzle> Man!
<Chazzle> I came to the right place!
<randabis> Krypt0n, probably ardour sould be similar
<Chazzle> Thanks.
<looksaus> VERY good quality output, but difficult to learn
<Krypt0n> randabis: Awesome, thanks :)
<silva> checking for working aclocal... missing
<looksaus> some output examples are at http://www.mutopiaproject.org
<silva> im trying instal a prog
<Chazzle> I am sooo new to all of this that I don't even know how to save/print this dialogue we have had.
<Chazzle> Help?
<silva> what i do for install
<randabis> silva, you need automake, and autoconf I think
<silva> checking for working aclocal... missing
<looksaus> silva, what are you trying to install?
<silva> so waht i do for install that ones
<randabis> sudo apt-get install autoconf automake1.0
<randabis> sudo apt-get install autoconf automake1.9
<randabis> sorry
<silva> i try use the synaptic
<randabis> they are in synaptic also
<looksaus> damn, I had gotten used to compiling compact monolithic kernels
<mpq> okay, I'm on ubuntu now
<mpq> but I have no idea what I'm doing
<looksaus> building the entire tree, even for one arch is a huge work!
<aurax> hello again
<zOap_win> i nerandabis, when i try to install ndiswrapper i get error: cant find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3/build
<looksaus> mpq, this is a small success already, right?
<mpq> yes
<zOap_win> randabis, look up
<looksaus> mpq, wired connection?
<mpq> yeah
<mpq> ubuntu doesn't seem to support the wireless
<looksaus> what kind of wireless is it? pci? usb? pcmcia?
<mpq> uhh... I'm not sure
<looksaus> (desktop card, usb stick, laptop expansion card)
<mpq> I'm on a laptop
<Krypt0n> is it built in?
<mpq> I think so
<Krypt0n> might be minipci
<looksaus> Krypt0n, won't he be able to see more info with lspci or some frontend to that?
<zOap_win> looksaus, maybe you can help me. when itry to install ndiswrapper i get this error: cant find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.1-3/build... what do i need to do?
<mpq> there's a light on the front that's on when the wireless is on
<mpq> and a button
<Krypt0n> looksaus: Possibly, I'm a bit of a n00b myself actually, but I assume so :)
<mpq> the card won't turn on in ubuntu
<mpq> so I'm stuck on a wired connection
<mpq> until I figure this out
<looksaus> zOap_win, not much experience with ndiswrapper, but that kernel version looks strange to me
<Krypt0n> What model laptop is it?
<mpq> hp pavilion
<zOap_win> looksaus, ubuntu wharty...
<Krypt0n> got a specific model number?
<mpq> ze4900
<zOap_win> looksaus, its 2.6.8.1-3...
<looksaus> mpq, open a terminal and use lspci -vv
<looksaus> ah, k
<zOap_win> looksaus, do i need to add something somewhre..?
<looksaus> mpq, you might want to do that as root
<djk> zOap_win
<djk> install linux-headers
<Krypt0n> mpq: http://www.geocities.com/clsdaniel/ze4900.html
<Krypt0n> Try that :)
<djk> for your kernel
<djk> that'll fix it
<looksaus> I have no experience using ndiswrappers, but I ... djk was faster than me
<zOap_win> djk, ok. but i dont have a internet connection on that machine...
<djk> well uh
<djk> do you have a cd writer?
<djk> in your PC?
<zOap_win> yes, but i dont know what headers to isntall
<looksaus> mpq, what does lspci say?
<djk> 2.6.8.1-3 is your kernel?
<mpq> hang on
<djk> if so, download the headers for that
<zOap_win> djk, yes
<zOap_win> djk, where do i find it?
<mpq> I'm still new to opening windows
<djk> wait
<zOap_win> and how do i install it?
<Chazzle> youse are all busy...thank you again for the tremendous amount of help.
<Chazzle> I am out.
<looksaus> Chazzle, see you!
<Chazzle> I WILL BE BACK!
<looksaus> :)-
<mpq> different question: is there a way to run .exe files in linux?
<mpq> it's kind of annoying that I can't use any of my programs right now
<zOap_win> mpq, wine
<mpq> where do I get that?
<zOap_win> apt-get install wine
<looksaus> mpq, there are really good functional equivalents for about everything
<housetier> if they are .net binaries, mono might be able to execute .exe files
<looksaus> you really want to try these out first
<mpq> ...
<mpq> I am so in over my head
<looksaus> native programs are always a LOT better integrated
<looksaus> mpq, is there anything in particular you miss?
<silva> Format: 1.0
<silva> Source: automake1.9
<silva> Version: 1.9.4-1
<mpq> I'll think of something
<silva>  sudo apt-get install automake1.9
<mpq> I have a japanese dictionary
<silva> and
<mpq> and a lot of games
<silva> : Couldn't find package automake1.9
<looksaus> ok, the easier & older games and the dictionary might work
<looksaus> with wine
<mpq> where do I get it?
<looksaus> but don't hold your breath, it's always a bit risky
<looksaus> mpq, I'd have to look... don't use it myself
<mpq> emulators always are
<looksaus> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<looksaus> mpq, google is your friend...
<silva> can some one help me
<WW> wine is available in the Ubuntu universe repository.
<looksaus> oh, nice
<WW> You can install wine with Synaptic.
<looksaus> silva, could you please repeat what you are trying to do?
<randabis> zOap_win, http://higgs.djpig.de/cgi-ubuntu/search_packages.pl?keywords=linux-headers&searchon=names&subword=1&version=warty&release=all
<mpq> I am so confused
<looksaus> mpq, So was Columbus when he discovered America
<mpq> lol
<mpq> Columbus didn't use computers
<bitfoo> i found a sweet personal finance program today to replace ms money :D
<Anubis> rhythmbox is dead for me in Hoarty after last update, and now xmms works again
<looksaus> ... but he did think he was in India...
<moquist> bitfoo: what program?
<bitfoo> moneydance
<mpq> I don't even know how to partition
<bitfoo> its way better than gnucash  imho
<looksaus> mpq, you did install ubuntu, right? so you did partition...
<mpq> I'm running a live cd
<looksaus> oh...
<mpq> I wanted to try it out before installing
<looksaus> good idea
<arj> hi
<shock> bitfoo?
<mpq> I didn't want to make big changes to my computer before even trying it out
<bitfoo> shock?
<shock> wger did u find tat?
<shock> where?
<bitfoo> i forget
<shock> lol
<shock> narf.
<bitfoo> but the address is www.moneydance.com
<shock> ah ok
<shock> thx
<looksaus> mpq, could you execute the following command
<looksaus> open a root terminal
<mpq> I did that
<mpq> what do I do?
<looksaus> lspci -vv|grep oadcom
<looksaus> this gives a raw hardware list
<looksaus> and looks through it for the string "oadcom"
<mpq> 0000:02:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 03)
<looksaus> ok, that's your wireless, now we're sure
<mpq> how do I turn it on?
<shock> <bitfoo> -- is the linux-version any good? qt? gtk+?
<shock> it the trial interesting?
<mpq> when I'm in windows I can just press a button on the front
<looksaus> mpq, the problem with this wireless thing is you'll have to fiddle a little
<mpq> the button doesn't do anything now
<looksaus> broadcom is famous for not releasing even the most basic info on their wireless chips
<mpq> thanks, I already knew my laptop sucked
<looksaus> not all is lost, though
<looksaus> there is ndiswrapper
<looksaus> but I have little experience with that
<arj> does ubuntu work with USB modem?
<looksaus> mpq, it will probably be difficult to get that one to work from a live CD
<looksaus> I could be wrong though
<shock> is there a gtk+ gui vor vlc ?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<looksaus> arj, depends...
<HrdwrBoB> it's terrible
<mpq> yeah, probably
<HrdwrBoB> but yes
<arj> i tried mandrake 9.2 last year
<mpq> I'm going to install it later
<arj> but it didnt' work with mine
<mpq> I just wanted to see it and try it out
<bitfoo> yeah try the trial shock
<randabis> jdub, are you around?
<looksaus> mpq, it certainly is possible and not too difficult from a HD install though
<mpq> which was why I was using the live cd
<bitfoo> shock:http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Financial/
<bitfoo> i find more :O
<looksaus> arj, DSL modem? POTS modem?
<arj> dsl
<mpq> different problem: the mouse is too sensitive
<arj> ipm datacom
<jdub> randabis: yes
<shock> thx bitfoo
<randabis> ah
<randabis> okay
<mpq> when I move the mouse a tiny bit the cursor goes too fast
<looksaus> arj, do yourself a favour and buy an ethernet model
<randabis> in hoary, boot-admin seems to be missing
<arj> I'd like
<mpq> how do I change the sensitivity in ubuntu?
<randabis> I think it was a part of gnome-system-tools
<looksaus> will be a lot easier, no matter what platform
<arj> to make wireless LAn
<randabis> it was the app that let you edit menu.lst in a graphical menu
<arj> but I'd start to work onlinux by now
<arj> and without internet connection there's very few things i can do
<randabis> what I was wondering is, if this app would return
<randabis> or if it was renamed
<randabis> there's no icon for it to be found if it still exists, and I can't find it in /usr/bin either
<arj> anyway
<shock> urks.. i hope there is a jre comming with it
<arj> thanks for the efforts
<arj> bye
<bitfoo> i'd like to ask a non-ubuntu question...
<bitfoo> where can i buy a small table?
<bitfoo> :|
<shock> IKEA?
<mpq> I just realized I'd have to reinstall all my firefox extensions
<bitfoo> ikea is super far :(
<looksaus> mpq, you mean if starting ubuntu from the live CD?
<randabis> you get all that jdub? I can file a bug if need be
<shock> <mpq> desktop->preferences->mouse ?
<mpq> I had firefox in windows
<mpq> the windows version of firefox doesn't work in linux
<shock> i use epiphany and im happy with that browser :P
<bitfoo> you know the firefox extensions work in linux too right?
<mpq> it was more all my bookmarks
<mpq> will it import my settings from the windows version?
<bitfoo> just export them
<bitfoo> and save them on a disk or on the web and then import them :|
<shock> damn... how do i tell vlc to use the gtk interface?
<netdur> (00:47:05) j*****i: I mean life is fucked up, I'm not able to download my ubuntu wallpaper for my nokia phone!
<bitfoo> the poop brown wallpaper?
<netdur> what I should tell him?
<netdur> kinda I'm doing ubuntu support over IM
<looksaus> :)
<randabis> he LIKES the poopy paper?
<randabis> haha
<looksaus> if not, he could always use GIMP to make another wallpaper
<looksaus> oh, no, wait, GIMP's for toilet paper...
<netdur> LOL
<liquid_> hi
<liquid_> how can I change the screen refreshrate in X?
<looksaus> liquid_, zo in het gat van de nacht kom jij achter verversingsfrequentie vragen :p
<liquid_> I can't using some xtool .. I know my CRT monitor allows more the 85Hz @ 1280 x 1024
<aurax> i have a question, is there a way to image my system to a with a cdrw/dvdrw and duplicate my system to other boxes from it like with some kind of executed boot
<liquid_> hello looksaus
<liquid_> =)
<aurax> like install the copy from the cd to the harddrive
<liquid_> yeah in the middle of the night :/
<aurax> installer*
<looksaus> liquid_, Desktop -> Administration -> Screen resolution
<looksaus> oh, hm, I'm on hoary, so maybe somewhere else in the menus
<liquid_> looksaus, well I figured that part out except that I can't go higher then 60Hz @ 1280 x 1028
<liquid_> My eyes start to hurt and tears all over the place
<looksaus> liquid_, you could go into your config file manually
<randabis> Computer-->System Configuration-->Screen resolution I think for warty
<mpq> how do I access a USB flash drive?
<looksaus> mpq, plug it in?
<mpq> I did
<mpq> it didn't recognize it or something
<liquid_> randabis yes I did that and that's what I told looksaus.. but what about the confige file? you mean the configfile /etc/X11/XF86... ? sorry I'm new to X never used X before always console
<repete> mpq: `sudo tail -f /var/log/messages`
<looksaus> liquid_, warty uses Xfree, right? or Xorg?
<repete> mpq: see what the kernel says
<looksaus> mpq, or tail dmesg
<liquid_> looksaus, as far as I know it's XFree86
<liquid_> hey shouldn't he be mounting the flash device?
<looksaus> /etc/X11/XF86Config , then?
<liquid_> n/m I'm console junkie :P
<randabis> liquid_, /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<mpq> liquid, how do I do that?
<looksaus> sorry liquid
<repete> in hoary it is taken care of by hal/dbus
<randabis> but you need to know what to edit
<looksaus> mpq, open a terminal and type that
<sycat> Hello, any network gurus in here ?
<mpq> it says there's no directory
<aurax> damn why every app on gnome asking for root password even when i logged in as root
<randabis> uh, you logged in as root?
<aurax> yeh
<randabis> WHY?
<repete> mpq: you can try `sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbkey` provided /mnt/usbkey exists
<aurax> cuz im root
<looksaus> oh, sorry... distracted
<aurax> no?
<aurax> lol
<aurax> doesnt matter
<aurax> i have this issue with gnome on ubuntu
<mpq> it doesn't exist
<randabis> you know you're really risking the bank going on the net as root...
<repete> mpq: which doesn't exist?
<mpq> the mount
<aurax> even when im logged in as my user it asks for passwords and dont load
<aurax> dont load i mean for certein application
<liquid_> okay I'm editting the config file but how do I know the horizontal and vertical refreshrate? I just want 85Hz @ 1280 x 1024
<randabis> probably because it wants your user password not root's password
<aurax> its the same
<repete> mpq: if /mnt/usbkey doesn't exist use `sudo mkdir -p /mnt/usbkey`
<randabis> root shouldn't even be enabled in the first place...not reason for him to be
<mebaran151> identify ginger
<mebaran151> sorry
<mebaran151> whoopsees
<mebaran151> heheh
<repete> mpq: if /dev/sda1 doesn't exist that means the kernel is using some other device
<mebaran151> now I need to change my passwd
<mebaran151> damn
<liquid_> hi this is in the config file:
<mebaran151> I hate Nickserv
<mebaran151> ok
<liquid_>         Identifier      "Generic Monitor"
<liquid_>         HorizSync       30-65
<liquid_>         VertRefresh     50-75
<repete> mpq: in which case you need to check dmesg
<randabis> that's what you need to change
<randabis> you need it to match the HS and VR rates of your monitor
<liquid_> randabis me?
<mebaran151> at least it was just a silly nickserv password
<randabis> yes
<liquid_> randabis how do I find that out?
<randabis> your monitor's documention
<liquid_> ohw chips! I don't have those :/
<liquid_> I'll google it
<liquid_> thanks
<randabis> jdub?
<mpq> I think I'm going to try actually installing it this time
<jdub> randabis: yes
<randabis> you get the messages I sent about boot-admin?
<randabis> I sent in channel, not pm
<bascule> hello
<liquid_> okay randabis I found it out but here they are and still very confusing
<wk1989> Hi ppl!
<wk1989> I need ur help with a problem
<liquid_> Horizontal Frequency  	30 to 96kHz
<liquid_> Vertical Frequency 	50 to 160Hz
<wk1989> pls listen
<liquid_> wk1989,  we can't! we can only read what you type :P
<jdub> randabis: nick highlight helps, this is a busy channel :)
<wk1989> I want to give 5 more gigs to my Ubuntu partition from my Windows drive
<randabis> jdub sorry!
<wk1989> *windows partition
<randabis> jdub in hoary, boot-admin seems to be missing
<bascule> wk1989: ap-get install qt-parted
<wk1989> I'm thinking of using Partition Magic to resize the Ubuntu partition
<bascule> wk1989: ap-get install qtparted
<bascule> one of them
<liquid_> wk1989, use some windows partitioning software such as partition magic and mount it in ubuntu
<randabis> jdub I think it was a part of gnome-system-tools
<repete> jdub: This is Pete Goodall
<wk1989> bascule : does it resize partition though? I don't want to loose ANY data!
<randabis> jdub it was the app that let you edit menu.lst in a graphical menu
<repete> jdub: we met at GUADEC last year
<bascule> wk1989: yes it does all that stuff
<wk1989> bascule : And it keeps the DATA?
<wk1989> thx
<wk1989> that's wonderful!
<liquid_> wk1989,  that's why you need to use some windows partitioning program because you might know what you're doing. Repartitioning a live partition is always dangerous
<repete> jdub: just wondering if you would be at LWE next week
<bascule> yes, it should, but you knowhow these things are ...
<randabis> jdub what I was wondering is, if this app would return
<wk1989> ok
<liquid_> randabis did you read what I pasted? or missed it?
<wk1989> But after I resize the Ubuntu partition, is it gonna automatically realize that change in size?
<jdub> repete: cool
<jdub> repete: no, won't be :)
<liquid_> wk1989,  yeah it should :)
<repete> bummer :-/
<wk1989> Or do I have to do something, like to refresh it?
<wk1989> ok
<randabis> jdub there's no icon for it to be found and it can't be found in /usr/bin
<jdub> repete: you may see mako there, however
<wk1989> thx liquid!
<liquid_> yw
<jdub> randabis: we don't support boot-admin, didn't ship it in warty
<repete> jdub: don't think I have met him/her before
<randabis> jdub, well there was a program that would edit grub's config in the gnome config menu
<randabis> it used to be there, and it's not anymore
<randabis> it was in Desktop --> Administration I believe
<jdub> randabis: it was available for a time in hoary before we disabled it again
<randabis> ah
<liquid_> uhm okay guys a simpel question: I have the specs of the Horizontal and vertical refresh rate of my monitor. but it has a range between. What must I set in the config file? the max Horizontal and max verticalrate? or should I make a choice at some resolution?
<randabis> is there any chance of getting it back? I'm asking this for a friend
<jdub> no, we don't support it
<randabis> okay
<MobyTurbo> liquid_, use a dash between the minimum and maximum, assuming that it's multisync.
<randabis> is there something wrong with it or something? just curious
<liquid_> thanks
<liquid_> brb
<jdub> randabis: yes, it tends to break, but also, it is not the right design for normal use cases
<randabis> jdub, ah okay. thanks for letting me know so I didn't go and file a useless bug report about it :p
<Tr0gd0r> i did apt-get install vncserver how do i run the server now?
<randabis> why don't you just use vino? gnome's built-in vnc server?
<Tr0gd0r> not using gnome
<Tr0gd0r> heh
<randabis> ah
<randabis> well, might wanna use x11vnc instead of vncserver
<Tr0gd0r> main problem is i have a huge box on the screen, i need to click next
<Tr0gd0r> and the resolution is at 640
<Tr0gd0r> so i cant see next
<Tr0gd0r> and its connected to a tv
<Tr0gd0r> lol
<randabis> tab to it maybe
<Tr0gd0r> no keyboard
<Tr0gd0r> its really an xbox
<Tr0gd0r> heh
<randabis> dunno
<mpq> I'm downloading the install cd iso now
<Grendel|>   ~+
<ubhuti> Grendel|: No idea
<hybrid> if i grab the hoary iso and upgrade will it keep evrything i already got installed?
<Grendel|> I dropped the keyboard =P
<randabis> hybrid, you don't use an iso to upgrade an existing system
<randabis> you use apt
<hybrid> randabis : ok what is the argument for apt?
<Grendel|> can sombody tell me how to fix the following?
<randabis> hybrid http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<Grendel|> cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.
<Grendel|> 23785: protocol negotiation failed
<Grendel|> SMB connection failed
<hybrid> thnx
<Cindux> hm
<Cindux> im new to linux & commands & just wondering
<mpq> I know the USB drive works on linux
<Cindux> what the command "cd" stands for ?
<Cindux> if it has an actual meaning
<Cindux> other than of course, compact disc
<hybrid> change dir
<Cindux> oh
<Cindux> :P
<Cindux> ty
<hybrid> lol
<hybrid> np
<Cindux> yes that should have been self expl = /
<Cindux> especially when the dir moved..
<Cindux> cough
<hybrid> glade i could help sum1 instead of b helped
<Grendel|> considering what it does
<Cindux> grendel = /
<MobyTurbo> Cindux, "cd" is even a command in MS-DOS and the equivalent Windows window.
<Cindux> familiar
<Cindux> oh ic
<Cindux> i dont like windows :
<hybrid> can mean check dir
<mpq> I don't like windows either
<hybrid> lol who does?
<MobyTurbo> me neither, and DOS has a very crippled command line.
<Grendel|> me
<Cindux> lol
<Grendel|> more or less
<Cindux> yes
<Cindux> did you by chance
<Cindux> go to a forum called "g2x" ?
<Grendel|> for it's simplicity and keeping users happy
<mpq> I don't like windows, which is why I wanted to try out linux in the first place
<hybrid> mpq : me too
<Cindux> = /
<surrounder> can imagine mpq :)
<Cindux> Linux sounds coola to :d
<MobyTurbo> I tried out Linux kernel 0.95 when I wanted a free Unix, after having experienced a Unix shell, so I'm a bit of an old hand at this.
<Cindux> who wants to say im running Windows
<Cindux> when you could say im running linux
<Cindux> :P
<Grendel|> well..
* surrounder pets Cindux 
<hybrid> mpq : i went from me to xp to osx then ubuntu
<Grendel|> I'm running both
<Cindux> hm
<Grendel|> 2k3 server, XP and Ubuntu
<Cindux> osx = built off unix
<Cindux> so woo!
<Grendel|> anyway..
<surrounder> puuh wish I had the money for an mac
<MobyTurbo> hybrid, are you running Linux PPC?
<hybrid> MobyTurbo : yup
<Grendel|> I need to connect to a share on the LAN using login/password, and ubuntu won't let me
<Cindux> lol woah
<MobyTurbo> that's cool. :-)
<Cindux> theirs a command called finger
<Cindux> lol
<Grendel|> somebody know what to do+
<Grendel|> ?
<hybrid> Cindux : it is a sucky unix crippled like dos
<surrounder> Grendel|: did you read ubuntuguide.org ?
<Cindux> ah bla
<surrounder> Grendel|: lots of handy info there about samba
<Cindux> I wish I had Ubuntu right now
<Grendel|> I've tried it before
<Cindux> but long story short I've been running a p3 600mhz / 128mb ram pc with 4mb memory
<hybrid> Cindux : y u dont
<Grendel|> think I have the command right, but I get an error message
<Cindux> that lagged on the screensavers...
<hybrid> lol
<Cindux> it did
<Grendel|> cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.
<Grendel|> 23785: protocol negotiation failed
<Grendel|> SMB connection failed
<Cindux> im not joking
<Cindux> my fps could go down to 5
<surrounder> Cindux: would work just ok wouldn't it ?
<Cindux> anyway I took the hdd / cd rom drive out & am waiting for my barebone :P
<Cindux> wel no..
<Grendel|> if anyone could tell me how to fix it...
<surrounder> Cindux: I've installed archlinux on my gf's pc, p3 600 Mhz with 64 MB RAM, runs quite nicely :)
<MobyTurbo> Cindux, you can remove the 3D screen savers by removing the xscreensaver-gl package.
<surrounder> Cindux: enlightenment and/or fluxbox and you're done :)
<Cindux> im not saying ubuntu didnt run well
<Cindux> it ran quite fast for that pc actually
<Cindux> its just that the pc itself had problems
<surrounder> aaah okay, that's nasty indeed
<Cindux> not "sure" though
<Cindux> I tried running starcraft on it & it more than meets the minimum req
<Cindux> even then single player lagged
<timothy> can someone help me get .mov files working as a browser plugin in ubuntu?
<Cindux> no internet connection
<hybrid> d00d if internet == 0 then how you on here
<MobyTurbo> timothy, check out RestrictedFormats on the wiki
<Cindux> no
<Cindux> I ran it OFF the internet
<Cindux> purposely to make sure i was lagging because of a connection problem
<Cindux> the problem still existed
<hybrid> oo ok
<Tr0gd0r> when i install jre, where am i supposed to put it
<Cindux> :(
<hybrid> i thot u were saying u had not internet
<hybrid> lol
<Tr0gd0r> which folder does it go under
<Cindux> lol bla
<Tr0gd0r> i have it in my /home and i know it goes somewhere else
<Cindux> im so excited to run Ubuntu on a decent PC :D
<hybrid> life today would be impossible w/out the internet or another info highway this big
<MobyTurbo> Tr0gd0r, /usr/local is a decent place. Or use java-package to make a deb out of it.
<Cindux> probably lol
<Tr0gd0r> well i did exactly what it said to ln the file in my home for firefox
<Tr0gd0r> but java still doesnt work
<Grendel|> surrounder: I tried what it said in the guide. didn't work
<Cindux> we'd have some other form of fast file transfer across the world
<Cindux> like mailing floppies in high performance jets
<surrounder> Grendel|: hmmm can't help you any further then...sorry :(
<MobyTurbo> Tr0gd0r, the deb automatically installs it. By the way, you need to run "ln -s" not just ln.
<Tr0gd0r> ya i did
<Tr0gd0r> hmm how do i deb?
<Tr0gd0r> make a deb
<Grendel|> surrounder: I believe it is that it doesn't allow passwords and such to be used.
<surrounder> Grendel|: it should...
<Grendel|> it says that samba signing have been disabled
<Grendel|> so it seems that I need to enable it
<MobyTurbo> Tr0gd0r, the instructions are too much for IRC, check out the wiki.
<Tr0gd0r> omg i wish it just worked
<Tr0gd0r> i ln -s and nothing
<Cindux> stupid question, but what does dev mean exactly
<Grendel|> surrounder: the error I get is: cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.
<Tr0gd0r> device?
<Grendel|> 23785: protocol negotiation failed
<MobyTurbo> Cindux, device
<Grendel|> SMB connection failed
<Cindux> bla
<Cindux> lol
<Cindux> ty
<Cindux> so this "mount/device/hda1"
<surrounder> Grendel|: isn't that an error or the other side of the connection?
<Cindux> means to mount this specific device :d
<surrounder> Grendel|: just guessing here cause I'm no expert on samba...
<surrounder> Grendel|: trying to get it to work here too ;)
<Orcrist> anyone here isntalled gdesklets on warty from the .debs?
<Grendel|> well.. I doubt it
<terry> okay has anyone attempted to run a game in fullscreen mode under wine and Ubuntu Hoary, I am trying to isolate where the problem is.  When I run the game, the gnome-panel stays on the screen and resizes to fit the new resolution
<Grendel|> since it mentions something disabled in smb
<Tr0gd0r> omg i was typing obj instead of oji
<randabis> Orcrist, I did when I used warty
<MobyTurbo> Tr0gd0r, glad you solved your problem. :-)
<randabis> Orcrist, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3012
<Orcrist> randabis, did you have any issues with python? when I run gdesklets I get a deprecation warning a couple of functions then it exits
<Orcrist> ahh thanks
<hybrid> how can i edit etc/apt/source.list
<hybrid> gedit says i cant cus it is read only
<randabis> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hybrid> ok thnx
<Cindux> can you use the "rm" command to remove a DIR with multiple DIRS / fles in it ?
<shock> rm -r dirname
<Cindux> er what that mean ?
<Cindux> remove r?
<shock> -r stands for recursively
<Cindux> er
<shock> u delete dirname with everything in it including dirname
<Cindux> so it wouldnt start out rmdir dirname
<shock> if you want to delete .themes with all themes in it (example) type "rm -r .themes"
<shock> thats how i undersood your question
<mako> repete: yes.. i'm planning on showing up to lwce
<shock> hm... i need to figure out how to set disk/traffic quotas
<shock> :/
<repete> mako: on your own or with work?
<randabis> rm -rf foo
<Cindux> is it illegal to run livecds at school ?
<Cindux> if it was connected to your school work
<Cindux> ..
<Cindux> lol
<shock> ?
<randabis> depends on school policy
<shock> usually not
<Cindux> hm
<josh_> anyone here play alot of online games?
<shock> but livecds might enable students to perform things they are not allowed to
<shock> <josh_> ... used to
<Cindux> in the shell do you have to include the entire path for DIR's ?
<GFXstyLER> lol,  my ubuntu somehow mutated to debian, everything is changed
<shock> the entire relative or total path @ <Cindux>
<liquid_> hello I'm trying to setup the flash plug-in with firefox. It seems to be installed but why won't it work?
<josh_> shock: well did you use a program called all seeing eye or pathfinder?
<liquid_> Linux acronis 2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic #1 Tue Oct 12 11:40:38 UTC 2004 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<shock> no
<josh_> shock: oh
<shock> josh_: jo
<shock> ;)
<josh_> lol
<Cindux> woah
<Cindux> the shell is cool
<shock> ;)
<Cindux> but to much to learn >.<
<Cindux> and then shell scripting ><
<shock> hrhr
<shock> the shell is probably the most powerfull userinterface ever
<Cindux> any particular reason for it being the "shell"
<Cindux> ex. Linus  = Linux because its his name
<Cindux> ??? = Shell because
<hybrid> shell is the outerside
<hybrid> ie nut in a shell
<hybrid> cli covered by a shell
<Cindux> these stupid answers lol
<Cindux> i keep thinking its some very complex anser
<Cindux> & it's always the obvious
<hybrid> lol
<Xappe> Gatex
<hybrid> computers arent hard
<hybrid> 0 off 1 on
<hybrid> all u need to kno
<aurax> hello
<EvanCarroll> ok poll who likes melazyboy.no-ip.com I'm not a web designer but I was able to come up with that, any problems with colors or format?
<Linforcer> does anyone here have experience with webcams in Linux?
<avsn> looking for a quick peace of advice here, how do I get the Live CD Ubuntu to print?
<Cindux> tried to the print command
<Cindux> :d
<aurax> is there a netscape package for ubuntu
<aurax> or can i install the rpm for linux
<Cindux> print filename
<aurax> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<aurax> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<aurax> hrr
<avsn> i'll try those idees thx
<Linforcer> I guess that's a no
<Cindux> their are probably tons
<Cindux> considering their are several APPS made for web cam conferening
<Cindux> its just that 90
<aurax> is there a way to speed up a little win32 apps under wine ?
<hybrid> aurax : mozilla and firefox ~= netscape
<Cindux> 90% of the people in this channel dont speak
<aurax> hybrid yeah
<aurax> i know
<hybrid> Cindux : do u use much irc help channel
<Cindux> uhh nope
<hybrid> arux: then why do you want netscape?
<Cindux> I only use irc for Ubuntu
<hybrid> Cindux : u juss sit here waiting for ur specialty and shut up wen the oldies speek lol
<Cindux> I've had to many questions about commands etc so ive just found a website witha list of basic commands etc
<Cindux> if i have a question ill try to answer it myself
<hybrid> lol
<Cindux> before bothering you again :d
<hybrid> i dont mind
<Cindux> lol meh i do
<Cindux> if i were you id tell me to shut up
<Cindux> or give them a link & ignore them
<aurax> i need netscape to test something
<aurax> i have few issues with unicodes
<aurax> in ubuntu
<hybrid> i always ask questions so answering is like giving back
<Cindux> lol :
<hybrid> lol
<Cindux> the only thing i know at all is web design
<Cindux> im teh uber genious
<hybrid> aurax : try apt-cache to search for it
<aurax> i found it
<hybrid> lol
<bluefoxicy> why is open source software on some kind of sugar high
<aurax> im getting the installer
<bluefoxicy> <Liferea> 5 new items!
<hybrid> aurax : ok
<aurax> is there a way to speed up wine a little
<aurax> i tried to run mirc and everything moving sooo slooow
<Cindux> heh
<hybrid> juss use xchat or apt-get install bitchx
<Cindux> mirc's made by some guy with a funny name :p
<djk> why are you running mic in wine
<djk> mirc
<aurax> just for checking
<aurax> i love mirc
<aurax> lol
<Cindux> Khaled *snickers*
<hybrid> lol oo ok
<djk> install windows then
<surrounder> hmmm can someone perhaps point me to a document oh how to use initrd? when I built a custom kernel it won't run because my initrd is not ok and when I try to boot it without it get even less far...
<aurax> i got windows here
<aurax> but i wont install windows on this box
<hybrid> auraax: d00d u do alot of testing
<aurax> for mIRC
<Cindux> :P
<aurax> sure hybrid
<Cindux> I only like windows 2k
<aurax> its for w3rk
<flowerss> how does xchat compare to bitchx anyways?
<hybrid> oo
<hybrid> flowerss: idk never used bitchx
<housetier> flowerss, one is a gtk app, the other is not
<DonL> I found out last night that my mileage really does vary. Screwed up an update to hoary so bad I had to reinstall Warty
<hybrid> bitchx is command line tho
<flowerss> I'm running xchat right now but for a long time I used BitchX.  Used to run it under Windowmaker in the pre-gnome days.
<hybrid> lol
<flowerss> DonL I hear you.  Every install of Hoary has been like that for me.
<hybrid> alot of ppl like it and the whole ircII or iscii w/e
<DonL> I'm thinking mostly because of the Nvidia acceleration I had installed.
<housetier> flowerss, just use the client you like best :)
<DonL> ...and the change to Xorg
<randabis> surrounder,  mkinitrd initrdname.img /path/to/kernel/modules
<flowerss> DonL I don't know why mine does it.  It just goes west every time I try to install it.  I've tried 2 different boxes and tried upgrading warty and installing fresh Hoary.  No luck.
<DonL> flowerss, I love Warty so much, I'm happy here for as long as I can
<flowerss> DonL I've only been running Ubuntu for a week.  I used SuSE before that.  So far I like Ubuntu much better.
<flowerss> I just want to be able to run Beagle.
<DonL> I used Mandrake for years. I really like Ubuntu
<farruinn> what do you do when you get the error "I've already detected a gnome-panel running"?
<flowerss> on SuSE every time there was some kind of security update all my USB stuff would quit working until the next update came out a week later.
<farruinn> I tried killall gnome-panel but get the same error
<DonL> I find apt-get far superior to rpm
<flowerss> farruinn:  if you type ps awxx | grep gnome-panel, does it find any instances of the panel running?
<hybrid_> flowerss: i am on bitchx now
<DonL> Just my personal opinion, mind you
<HrdwrBoB> hybrid_: try irssi
<flowerss> DonL - That's what I like better too.
<HrdwrBoB> you'll never look back :)
<goldfish_> X
<goldfish_> C L
<goldfish_> CIGGY!
<farruinn> irssi rocks my boat, but not gnome-panels at the moment =/
<hybrid_> HrdwrBoB : what are the benifits od irssi
<flowerss> I should figure out how to do irc in emacs.  It does everything else.
<HrdwrBoB> hybrid_: it's about 100x less annoying
<farruinn> flowerss: you mean emacsOS? ;)
<HrdwrBoB> ie: new windows for messages, handles multiple networks and disconnections gracefully
<hybrid_> ok i am gonna log off then try it
<hybrid_> brb
<farruinn> I wish the alt+arrow would work for switching windows I just get 3C or 3D
<flowerss> farruinn Exactly!
<tritium> farruinn, in xchat?  Alt-#
<tritium> to move between tabs
<Cindux> jerks
<Cindux> don;t you hate it when you post threads on a forum
<Cindux> and see 101 views, 0 posts
<farruinn> tritium: irssi
<flowerss> that sucks Cindux
<Cindux> lol
<Cindux> meh
<hybrid> back
<tritium> Cindux, that doesn't make them jerks.  Maybe nobody had the answer.
<Cindux> lies
<farruinn> Cindux: what's the thread? I'll reply if it makes you feel better =)
<Cindux> it's an obvious question :D
<flowerss> It's worse when you post in a forum and the only replies are get-rich-quick scheme spams.
<mpq> I have a problem
<Cindux> I simpy asked what performance difference i would see
<DonL> Cindux, maybe it was the question
<mpq> I tried to install but I don't know anything about partitioning
<Cindux> estimated on a scale of 1-10
<Cindux> or in %
<Cindux> nuh uh
<Cindux> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14613
<Cindux> Very straight forward & clear
<Cindux> provided details as well
<farruinn> ok now you're just whining ;)
<farruinn> mpq: what do you need to know?
<n0sferatu> hey there, can someone tell me how can i share internet with ubuntu ?
<mpq> how to do it without deleting everything on the computer
<Cindux> * wines *
<tritium> Cindux, maybe 0% of the people who read your thread had your hardware.
<hybrid> i like irssi it is strate forward
<Cindux> lol
<Cindux> lies
<DonL> The difference, Cindux, would be this much
<Cindux> oh ><
<Cindux> everyone has to pick on the little guy
<Cindux> just cuz i memorized the shell in 2.3 days
<Cindux> cough cough
<mpq> how do I partition without deleting everything on the hard drive?
<Cindux> ?
<flowerss> the shell is easy to memorize:   user@pc:~ $
<Cindux> All partitioning does is devide your harddrive into seperate sections
<flowerss> mpq you need something like Partition Magic
<Cindux> it doesnt delete anything to partition
<mpq> that costs a lot of money
<flowerss> if you have existing partitions and no room for new ones.
<mpq> I thought linux was supposed to be free
<hybrid> is there any benifits of sudo over the root terminal
<Cindux> oh
<hybrid> ?
<zenwhen> mpq, download knoppix and use qtparted to resize your window partition
<zenwhen> it is free
<flowerss> mpq I don't know if any linux tools can resize partitions to make room for you.
<tritium> qtparted doesn't always work that well
<mpq> the ubuntu installer has a partitioner
<mpq> but I don't understand it
<zenwhen> mpq, qtparted will do the job and do it well
<mpq> can I get it without having to download yet another iso?
<flowerss> mpq do you have any blank space on your drive without partions on it?
<mpq> yes
<mpq> I don't have any partitions yet
<zenwhen> is the dirve blank?
<zenwhen> drive*
<mpq> why would it be?
<zenwhen> then you have a partition
<DonL> maybe one big one
<zenwhen> yes
<mpq> I have a 60 GB drive
<hybrid> u gotta have a partion to have aan os
<mpq> and I wanted to split it into two 30 GB partitions
<Cindux> mpq
<mpq> but I don't know how to do that in the ubuntu installer
<Cindux> theirs no such thing as a 60gb drive
<Cindux> because you wont have 60gb
<mpq> then what's on my computer?
<zenwhen> download knoppix and use qtparted to resize. it is your only free option that you will be able to easily do.
<flowerss> mpq does it already have windows or something on it?
<Cindux> it's something like
<Cindux> 54.76gb
<mpq> yes
<tritium> theirs?
<zenwhen> Cindux, why tell him that
<flowerss> mpq is there more than 30 GB of free space?
<mpq> that just seems like splitting hairs
<zenwhen> its rather asinine
<mpq> yes
<Cindux> he wanted 2 30gb partitions
<Cindux> :P
<mpq> you're splitting hairs
<n0sferatu> hey how can i share my internet connection, i have the internet access in eth0 and my lan is in eth1
<flowerss> then your best bet is to use that knoppix tool like somebody else suggested
<n0sferatu> what can i do?
<liquid_> hello I'm trying to setup the flash plug-in with firefox. It seems to be installed but why won't it work?
<liquid_> Linux acronis 2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic #1 Tue Oct 12 11:40:38 UTC 2004 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mpq> can I get it without having to download yet ANOTHER 600mb iso?
<tritium> http://www.sysresccd.org/ is even better than knoppix
<Linforcer> By now anyone here who has experience with using webcams in Linux?
<farruinn> n0sferatu: I don't know the details, but google nat
<hybrid> mpq: try buying a pressed cd for about 5$
<DonL> I like the Warty live disk better than knoppix
<Cindux> are the Ubuntu CD's really free ?
<Cindux> i dont want it showing up at my door witha $ charge lol
<surrounder> thanks randabis!
<hybrid> DonL: it is nice
<tritium> DonL, yes, but it doesn't have partitioning tool.  That's why we're not recommending it.
<hybrid> mpq : try mandrake it isextremely simple
<DonL> I know it's knoppix based, but I prefer gnome
<mpq> this seems overcomplicated
<DonL> Oh. sorry. Didn't know about the partitioning tool
<mpq> all I want to do is split the disk in half so I can install ubuntu
<mpq> and now I've been told to use two different distros
<farruinn> mpq: the problem is you can't just split it while keeping your data
<farruinn> you have to resize the partition
<pepsi__> whered the little wireless applet go?
<pepsi__> in hoary?
<hybrid> mpq : what arectecture are u on
<mpq> huh?
<DonL> farruinn, do you have windows on it now?
<hybrid> CINDUX : YEA
<mpq> yes
<mpq> that wasn't for me
<farruinn> DonL: what?
<geppy> If you're sshing into a server, what's a good way to tell what distro it's running?
<DonL> Is windows installed on your hard drive now?
<tritium> geppy, try uname -r
<tritium> or -a
<mpq> I think it's NTFS if that's what you're asking
<hybrid> geppy try nmap -O server ip
<tritium> ntfs resizing is sort of risky
<farruinn> DonL: no, I have a mac
<geppy> uname just gives you kernel, etc
<geppy> I'll try nmap
<DonL> Ahh. So you have to use a ppc version of ubuntu
<mpq> so then there's no way to do it without possibly deleting everything on my computer?
<hybrid> ubuntu ppc rules
<DonL> hybrid, I'm out of my league here
<tritium> geppy, he doesn't need to install nmap just for that, when uname will do the job
<eatmyshor> I am here to let you know of a new site that just launched.  www.FreeStuffNation.com . get all kinds of free stuff (free ipods/free minimacs/free lcd monitors).
<eatmyshor> www.freestuffnation.com
<hybrid> DonL ok lol
<farruinn> mpq: unfortunately that's right
<mpq> this is why I don't want to use windows
<geppy> tritium:  uname doesn't give you the distribution
<mpq> as if I didn't hate my computer enough already...
<tritium> mpq, any chance you can just delete windows.  possibly reinstall?
<mpq> probably not
<tritium> geppy, he wants to know OS
<tritium> not distro
<tritium> geppy, my mistake
<geppy> tritium:  sorry, I was talking about what I was looking for;  I was looking for a way to find the distribution
<hybrid> mpq yea tritium is rite back up important stuff then use a cd
<geppy> tritium:  =)
<randabis> cat /etc/lsb-release
<mpq> "back up important stuff"?
<tritium> geppy, :) sorry
<Faustus> say guys is helix ported in hoarty?
<geppy> tritium:  haha.. no worries. =)
<mpq> this clearly isn't worth it
<mpq> I thought this would be simple
<tritium> mpq, Windows makes it difficult :(
<farruinn> mpq: unfortunately there is _no_ simply solution to what you're looking for
<mpq> so I can't do anything?
<mpq> why did I bother trying to use linux in the first place?
<tritium> mpq, you can do what we suggested
<randabis> helix is in hoary
<hybrid> u can if u r ^^4|) 31337
<mpq> which was back up everything and delete windows?
<hybrid> lol
<tritium> mpq, or use a partioning tool
<randabis> what did you do to windows? lol
<`shane> anyone know how to type non-Roman letters such as Latvian diacritics in Linux?
<geppy> shane;  GNOME?  Just change the keyboard map.
<`shane> in OO.org for example
<nomasteryoda> randabis, ain't using windows enough?
<`shane> ok thanks
<nomasteryoda> =)
<randabis> I don't use windows at all :p
<geppy> tritium:  How long does nmap take?  It's still running.
<flowerss> when is hoary supposed to be done anyways?
<Cindux> :P
<Cindux> tomorrows my day of uber laziness
<randabis> April 2005
<geppy> flowerss: April
<hybrid> geppy : depense
<tritium> geppy, I don't have it installed.  Don't know...
<Cindux> watching the sw trilogy
<Cindux> straight through
<geppy> tritium:  Alright, thanks.
<jdub> flowerss: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<DonL> This has been a windows free zone for about three years
<randabis> mpq use BootItNG
<jdub> flowerss: preview in march, final in april
<randabis> on a floppy disk
<randabis> you can resize ntfs with that
<Cindux> isnt it bootit ng ?
<geppy> tritium:  Are there any other ways to determine the distro?  nmap couldn't figure it out.
<randabis> http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/downloads/bootitng.zip
<randabis> geppy
<tritium> geppy, snoop around in /etc since you can ssh into the machine
<randabis> cat /etc/lsb-release
<randabis> try that
<tritium> or possibly /etc/issue
<randabis> yeah
<geppy> tritium:  Alright.  I'm not the one who is doing the SSHing, but I'll tell him to. =)
<tritium> okay
<jay_> hey, question: I'm running ubuntu on an old p2 266 mhz -- and it's kinda slow. Someone previously mentioned this gui that runs REALLY fast - anyone know what it is?
<hybrid> matchbox
<DonL> Well, I should be off to continue re-installing Warty after the big crash
<randabis> jay_, you could try fluxbox
<hybrid> lol
<farruinn> flux rules
<tritium> jay_, or xfce, perhaps
<flowerss> geppy what does it say when you go uname -a
<jay_> xfce -- thats what I heard!
<mpq> I thought this would be simple...
<tritium> DonL, ouch.  What happened?
<jay_> i'll check em both - thanks!
<randabis> flowerss, that shows kernel, not distro
<tritium> mpq, it's not too bad.  We're here to help.
<DonL> tritium, failed upgrade to hoary
<randabis> mpq
<randabis> try this
<flowerss> randabis well if you do it on BSD it shows which bsd you are using.
<tritium> DonL, how so?
<randabis> http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/downloads/bootitng.zip
<randabis> flowerss, but this isn't BSD :p
<hybrid> DonL : what are you installing it off
<geppy> flowers: try it yourself;  it just tells you username, time, arch, and kernel
<DonL> I think the accelerated version of Nvidia I had installed screwed some stuff up
<randabis> mpq put the contents of that zip file onto a floppy disk
<scorpix> is it possible to play a wav file when xdm starts?
<randabis> and boot the floppy
<DonL> hybrid, I did the upgrade from the internet
<mpq> my computer doesn't have a floppy drive
<tritium> DonL, doesn't sound too hard to figure out.
<tritium> DonL, what happened?
<mpq> and that's not my problem anyway
<hybrid> DonL oo ok
<mpq> I figured out the booting problem
<hybrid> i c
<hybrid> and it crashed woarty?
<DonL> I did everything I read, but it booted with mega errors, and no X
<randabis> mpq you wanted to resize ntfs? maybe I didn't get all that correctly
<mpq> yeah
<tritium> mpq, what's wrong with trying a bootable CD with qtparted?
<mpq> so I could make a partition for linux
<hybrid> DonL : ouch
<flowerss> geppy well, I know if it's a SuSE or NLD distro there will be a file in /etc that is calles SuSE.config or something like that.
<tritium> mpq, that's not very difficult to try
<randabis> mpq well that program will allow you to resize an ntfs partition
<tritium> DonL, did you "dist-upgrade"
<tritium> ?
<DonL> I was used to this from Mandrake, but didn't like it, so after trying to fix it and getting into a nose dive, I dumped and started again
<mpq> I was told that resizing a NTFS partition could delete everything on the hard drive
<randabis> bootitng will resize it safely
<DonL> tritium , yes. dist-upgrade
<farruinn> mpq: with qtparted
<hybrid> tritium : will editing the sources.list then apt-get update upgraade it all?
<randabis> you could create a bootable cd with bootitng I believe
<mpq> can I get that without having to download a 700MB iso?
<hybrid> or will i need to run dist-upgrade
<randabis> mpq bootitng is very small
<tritium> hybrid, not all of it, but it's safer
<mpq> I don't have a floppy drive
<hybrid> tritum : ok
<mpq> you said I had to but bootitng on a floppy disk
<farruinn> mpq: you could probably burn it to a cd I'd imagine
<tritium> hybrid, dist-upgrade can remove packages when dependencies aren't met
<mpq> I already need the cd for the ubuntu installer
<hybrid> tritium : o i c
<DonL> Oh! Someone here helped me after my first install with an unresponsive floppy drive.
<Cindux> hm
<DonL> I know you have to make it vfat, but don't know how
<Cindux> i think the boot order on my compaq is screwed up in the BIOS
<randabis> mpq you can burn the contents of the zip file to a cd and make it a bootable cd
<tritium> mpq, http://www.sysresccd.org/ is only around 100 MB
<mpq> this isn't working
<Cindux> hm time to go read a long linux newb pdf :P
<Cindux> b4 i do
<Cindux> just one question
<mpq> I haven't installed linux on my computer yet
<mpq> because I can't partition
<Cindux> after removing a file in the "command line" on ubuntu
<Cindux> does it go to the trash
<nomasteryoda> mpq, if you don't mind downloading something smaller, suse has a boot image of about 25mb ... for CD
<nomasteryoda> boot up and do ftp install
<farruinn> Cindux: no, it's gone forever
<Cindux> excelente :P
<Cindux> k thanks
<Cindux> gonna read :d
<randabis> I gave you an option mpq, it's up to you to take it
<flowerss> in Warty, when I browse to a windows share using the Network icon, and double click a windows box, it doesn't prompt me for a login ID or password, it just says You do not have the permissions to view the contents...
<mpq> I don't understand
<flowerss> How do I get a windows box to prompt for login credentials?
<hybrid> Cindux : Unix is very powerful thats why you dont login as root
<tritium> DonL, use dist-upgrade with caution if you try upgrading to Hoary again.
<nomasteryoda> flowerss, download Xteq
<nomasteryoda> if you mean the Ctrlaltdel box
<flowerss> nomasteryoda, what's Xteq?
<randabis> mpq download bootitng, unzip it, burn the contents of the zip file to a cd, and make the cd bootable
<DonL> tritium, yes, but that's what I read to do in more than one place
<nomasteryoda> free registry tweaker for winders
<mpq> I don't know how to make a cd bootable
<randabis> what burning app do you use?
<nomasteryoda> mpq, when you burn it it will be
<mpq> I don't know
<randabis> ...
<hybrid> whats the argument to start a c++ project in gcc?
<mpq> it wasn't the first four times I tried to download a boot cd
<nomasteryoda> as long as the iso is made that way
<Faustus> does anyone know if deb-src http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/debian woody main is kept up to date?  Can I use with ubuntu?
<mpq> it's not
<DonL> tritium,  I do appreciate your help. One must be careful
<mpq> is there a partitioner than can be used in windows?
<randabis> partition magic
<mpq> so I can install linux?
<randabis> it's not free though
<nomasteryoda> not in windows
<nomasteryoda> mpq, Ultimate Boot CD has one on it
<mpq> so my only solution is to buy a $70 program just to use something that was supposed to be free?
<nomasteryoda> and is free
<DonL> Anyone know how to get a floppy going then? It has to understand MS fat
<tritium> DonL, what do you mean?  mount it?
<hybrid> mpq : do u kno what free means
<DonL> Yup. Wont' even see it
<randabis> mpq try the ultimate boot cd nomasteryoda suggested
<tritium> mpq, no, that's not your only solution.  We've laid out others for you.
<randabis> I didn't realize it had a partitioning software included
<mpq> and I didn't understand any of them
<hybrid> DonL : eww fun
<hybrid> lol
<tritium> DonL, what did you try?
<flowerss> how the heck do you access windows shares in Nautilus?
<mpq> or half of them involved backing up everything and reinstalling windows
<randabis> uh, only ONE of them did actually
<hybrid> mpq : go to shipit.ubuntu.com and then get the live cd
<DonL> Well, I have some saved files, on floppies, formatted in MS format
<nomasteryoda> mpq, it is a safer way to go ...
<mpq> I have the live cd
<nomasteryoda> backing things up
<mpq> I have way too much stuff to back up everything
<nomasteryoda> ok
<hybrid> mpq : then use it
<randabis> try the ultimate boot cd
<DonL> Someone here told me a quick way of getting Ubuntu to recognize and mount them, then my system crashed and I forget how to redo that
<hybrid> whut is ur problem
<nomasteryoda> do you have an extra drive?
<tritium> mpq, you want to backup, even if you're just resizing, to be safe
<hybrid> lol
<mpq> if I had an extra drive this wouldn't be a problem
<nomasteryoda> tritium, i echo your comments
<nomasteryoda> ok
<tritium> nomasteryoda, :)
<randabis> maybe you should just use the livecd for a while a get a feel for linux. :/
<tritium> DonL, command line?  mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<hybrid> mpq : use the live cd or get an extra hdd and install ubuntu on it
<nomasteryoda> mpq, you risk losing all your data anytime you resize the partition... or at least making it a pain to get back
<mpq> I can't get an extra hdd
<mpq> I'm on a laptop
<hybrid> best 2 options
<nomasteryoda> mpq, sure you can
<mpq> not easily
<DonL> tritium, is that for one go, or will it change the system
<mpq> it seems the only solutions involve spending a lot of money I don't have
<hybrid> mpq : external hdd
<nomasteryoda> you can get a 6gb for small change
<mpq> maybe to you
<nomasteryoda> or yes, like hybrid said external
<tritium> DonL, it doesn't change anything permanently
<nomasteryoda> mpq, find a friend with an external
<mpq> I don't have a friend
<randabis> again, I suggest the ultimate boot cd since I was informed it now includes partitioning software
<DonL> tritium, thanks for that. I'll write that down.
<nomasteryoda> or for that matter, network the data to another system
<tritium> mpq, we're here, and we're trying to help
<mpq> I don't know anyone in real life that knows anything about computers
<hybrid> do you go to work?
<hybrid> do they have computers?
<mpq> no
<randabis> have you used the livecd at all?
<mpq> yeah
<randabis> ok
<mpq> and I was confused as hell
<tritium> mpq, do you have a CD burner?  You could burn your data to CD.
<hybrid> wtf?
<mpq> I don't have that many cds
<tritium> mpq, can you buy a few?
<randabis> so you were confused with even the livecd
<hybrid> rofl
<randabis> what makes you think you are going to be any less confused with installing the full distro?
<nomasteryoda> mpq, wherebouts do you live?
<DonL> Thanks again for the help folks. Must go for now.
<mpq> I couldn't figure out how to do something
<nomasteryoda> on an island?
<mpq> I asked here and someone said it would be easier to install it
<hybrid> lol
<mpq> clearly it's not
<tritium> mpq, what did you want to do?
<hybrid> man i thot i was a newbie
<mpq> set up a wireless network card in linux
<nomasteryoda> hybrid, LOL
<randabis> odds are you're going to be opening up a can of worms you aren't ready for
<tritium> mpq, the LiveCD supports that.  What kind?
<nomasteryoda> mpq, that is way up there on the list... very many versions of card chips
<mpq> I'm going to try rebooting with the live cd
<hybrid> WOW
<randabis> before you do, what wireless card do you use?
<nomasteryoda> good
<mpq> this might be easier if I was actually on linux
<nomasteryoda> mpq, what card>
<hybrid> nomasteryoda : would that work? rebooting with a live cd?
<mpq> I don't know how to find out
<nomasteryoda> er, might work
<tritium> mpq, can you look at the label?
<tritium> and see the manufacturer?
<mpq> it's in the computer
<farruinn> perhaps it's on the manufacturer's website
<nomasteryoda> mpq, you need to find out
<hybrid> mpq : i did months of research b4 i installed linux
<calamari> hi
<nomasteryoda> simple way once you get bootable up
<tritium> mpq, the Device Manager doesn't say anything?
<nomasteryoda> tritium, it will but what about the chipset?
<tritium> nomasteryoda, it's a start
<nomasteryoda> true
<tritium> but you're right
<mpq> it's broadcom
<nomasteryoda> ack
<nomasteryoda> you will need the Ndiswrapper
<hybrid> not my feild
<nomasteryoda> and the windows driver
<randabis> broadcom requires ndiswrapper
<nomasteryoda> for that specific model
<randabis> yep
<nomasteryoda> i am using one here
<nomasteryoda> bcm chipset
<randabis> for that I think you WILL need a native linux on your system and not a live cd
<tritium> I'm going to drink some beer.
<hybrid> lol
<tritium> good luck mpq
<hybrid> u deserve it
<nomasteryoda> tritium, lol
<nomasteryoda> i'll have a soda
<tritium> :) see you all later
<hybrid> bye man
<mpq> I think I'm going to stick with the wired connection until I figure out how to install it
<hybrid> thnx for the help
<tritium> hybrid, see you around
<nomasteryoda> mpq, Knoppix has ndiswrapper on it
<hybrid> iight man
<nomasteryoda> 3.7 version that is
<Xappe> hmm, nice. the dc++ port for linux is getting better and better...
<odyssey> ubuntu only detects my radeon 7000 agp to be using 1x when it should be using 4x. Is there a way to change this?
<mpq> so what, ubuntu won't work for me?
<hybrid> lol
<nomasteryoda>  you just download and extract the contents to a folder you can access while in knoppix or do the HD install
<hybrid> nope none of us use it this is all our lil rpg
<nomasteryoda> mpq, the latest distro might
<nomasteryoda> i don't know about hat
<nomasteryoda> that
<hybrid> hey i edited my sources.list and did apt-get upgrade is there anything else i need to do to get hoary?
<nomasteryoda> hybrid, did it all take?
<nomasteryoda> no errors?
<hybrid> nomasteryoda : yup
<hybrid> none
<nomasteryoda> so you have not rebooted yet?
<hybrid> no
<hybrid> do i need to
<hybrid> ?
<darmou> hybrid yes
<nomasteryoda> hoary has different kernel, xorg
<nomasteryoda> etc
<hybrid> aight brb
<nomasteryoda> good luck
<hybrid> thnx
<nomasteryoda> =)
<Xappe> hybrid,  you should do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<Xappe> damn
<nomasteryoda> er, too late
<nomasteryoda> he'll be back soon
<darmou> mabey;)
<nomasteryoda> =_)
<nomasteryoda> mpq, in ubuntu?
<mpq> yeah
<nomasteryoda> cool
<mpq> I'm using the live cd
<nomasteryoda> open a terminal
<mpq> ok
<nomasteryoda> and type uname -a
<nomasteryoda> so we know what version
<mpq> Linux ubuntu 2.6.7 #2 Mon Oct 18 00:31:18 CEST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<akurashy> i need help installing a eggdrop can someone help me =/
<nomasteryoda> ok, so that would be warty
<nomasteryoda> mpq, find out exactly what chipset you have
<hybrid> all good here
<nomasteryoda> for the wireless
<mpq> how do I do that?
<nomasteryoda> hybrid, you missed a step
<Rotund> anyone here heard about what fluendo is going to charge for the fluendo plugins?
<hybrid> wut?
<Rotund> or know if Ubuntu will work with Fluendo in Hoary
<nomasteryoda> Xappe said "hybrid,  you should do an apt-get dist-upgrade"
<hybrid> oo ok
<Chazzle> Hello?
<nomasteryoda> mpq, open terminal
<nomasteryoda> type
<Chazzle> I was on earlier and I was working on setting up Ubuntu.
<nomasteryoda> sudo lspci
<nomasteryoda> look for bcm
<nomasteryoda> look at version
<nomasteryoda> write it down
<geppy> I've found a .mov that kills gxine;  should I bugzilla it?
<nomasteryoda> google for the windows driver
<Chazzle> I have my BIOS set to CDROM...
<mpq> forget it
<nomasteryoda> lol
<mpq> my sister is being an ass
<mpq> and I have to disconnect
<hybrid> Xappe : it told me to run apt-get update
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> lol
<geppy> I've found a .mov that kills gxine;  what should I do with it/
<nomasteryoda> hybrid, check the version
<nomasteryoda> uname -a
<Chazzle> What do I need to do now.
<Xappe> hybrid, what told you?
<hybrid> Linux Hybrid 2.6.8.1-3-powerpc #1 Thu Nov 18 13:59:38 UTC 2004 ppc GNU/Linux
<nomasteryoda> Xappe, i gave him the command you told him before he rebooted
<nomasteryoda> er, warty right?
<Xappe> hybrid, the procedure is... apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<hybrid> Xappe : i apt-get dist-upgrade then it said to fix these errors run apt-get update
<hybrid> ok
<Chazzle> nomasteryoda, are you asking me if I have Warty?
<hybrid> thanx you two
<nomasteryoda> np
<nomasteryoda> Chazzle, sure why not
<Chazzle> I am a NOOB
<Chazzle> sorry.
<Chazzle> Trying to work this out.
<nomasteryoda> not like some people =)
<Chazzle> ;)
<hybrid> lol
<nomasteryoda> did you get the bootable or the install cd
<nomasteryoda> mpq, got rid of that arse?
<mpq> no
<hybrid> lol
<Chazzle> I downloaded the iso from the sight and burned it to disk.
<mpq> wish I could
<hybrid> lo
<hybrid> lol
<mpq> I can't use linux now
<nomasteryoda> mpq, you can download qemu
<steve_> why mpq
<hybrid> or cygwin
<mpq> the POS router apparently won't let two people use wired connections at the same time
<nomasteryoda> and some of the images and try distros that way
<nomasteryoda> while in windows
<hybrid> not the best but hey
<mpq> and I can't use the wireless card in linux
<nomasteryoda> qemu is nice
<nomasteryoda> and free
<nomasteryoda> and they even have an image of ubuntu warty to download an use
<nomasteryoda> from in winders
<nomasteryoda> a good way to "check it out"
<Xenguy> nomasteryoda: do you mean run qemu in linux or winders?
<Levander> anyone else here programming python on warty?  can't get PYTHONPATH to work correctly, wondering if there's a trick?
<nomasteryoda> Xenguy, funny
<nomasteryoda> i do it both ways
<nomasteryoda> but yes, for mpq in windows
<hybrid> lol
<nomasteryoda> lol
<mpq> what does qemu do?
<Chazzle> Quickly, how can I start the CD when I reboot?
<nomasteryoda> it is a virtual machine
<Xenguy> nomasteryoda: qemu runs on winders? Hrm
<mpq> what is that?
<hybrid> fake linux
<nomasteryoda> a way of running another OS while in another OS
<nomasteryoda> pretty fast with today's computers
<hybrid> mpq : ever heard of google or clusty?
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<hybrid> or any search engine?
<nomasteryoda> LOLROTF
<rcliii> chazzle: if you have the bios set to boot from the cd you just have to put the cd in and reboot...
<hybrid> qemu is the free (cheap no mullah ) version of VM
<mpq> I can't run linux now
<nomasteryoda> mpq has sister breathing down back... give him a break..
<Chazzle> maybe I don't have this set up right.
<mpq> I can't get on the internet while I'm in linux
<mpq> that's the problem
<nomasteryoda> mpq, with an install distro you can
<hybrid> u got ethrnet?
* Dreamer3 doesn't think ubuntu feels so fast tonight :(
<Chazzle> to set bios, I hold down f2 and then change the settings right?
<nomasteryoda> i'm on suse here and using bcm chipset wifi card
<mpq> I can't install right now
<rcliii> chassle: that sounds right
<nomasteryoda> ok
<hybrid> Chzzle yea
<hybrid> **chazzle
<Chazzle> I will do this again...
<nomasteryoda> mpq, that is why i suggested qemu
<nomasteryoda> google for it man
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> hmmm
<Chazzle> I think I might have a bad version of the burn.
<hybrid> the url is http://google.org
<Dreamer3> how am i supposed to move the home partition if i can only log in as users...?
<nomasteryoda> Chazzle, happens
<Dreamer3> (And not root)?
<Chazzle> yup.
<Chazzle> thx
<Ixan> Hi! I'm getting strange behaviour from evolution on hoary amd64, it terminates with sigfpe
<nomasteryoda> dreamer, you have to go to single user mode
<mpq> I am so confused
<mpq> why did I think I could do this?
<Dreamer3> nomasteryoda: or sudo passwd root? :)
<nomasteryoda> Dreamer, best to go to single user
<nomasteryoda> init 1
<niptac> hi guys can somebody help? my volume control just decided to stop working and I get error Sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found
<Dreamer3> nomasteryoda: thanks
<Xenguy> mpq: getting good support/answers depends on you being very specific in your speech
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmm
<mpq> I don't even know my problems
<mpq> how can I be specific?
<nomasteryoda> or Dreamer... init 3
<Dreamer3> nomasteryoda: which? :)
<nomasteryoda> at the least
<niptac> some multimedia applications also won't load up
<nomasteryoda> init 3 will allow netowrk to function
<mpq> I can't run linux because I wouldn't be able to connect
<Dreamer3> nomasteryoda: but it will let me log in at root (init 3)?
<mpq> I can't set up the wireless card in linux without installing it
<Xenguy> mpq: you just need to describe what you are doing, and what the errors/symptoms are, with some level of completeness and detail -- slap-dash comments will not go very far in this medium
<mpq> I can't install it without potentially deleting everything on my computer
<hybrid> nope it is impossible to connect to the internet with the os that built it.
<niptac> but I still get sound
<hybrid> mpq if we man newbie we will find u
<nomasteryoda> Dreamer3, i think so, but not an expert on ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> hybrid, LOL
<nomasteryoda> I have ubuntu, but am using suse mostly
<farruinn> mpq: do you have a wired connection?
<Xenguy> mpq: are you using the 'Live CD', or ...?
<mpq> I can't use more than one wired connection at the same time
<nomasteryoda> farruinn, he does
<hybrid> mpq : do you have a connection
<mpq> I'm on wireless right now
<mpq> but I can't use the wireless card while in linux
<nomasteryoda> mpq, ah ic
<nomasteryoda> sister would die without the connection
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<farruinn> so you don't have a wired connection available?
<mpq> not right now
<mpq> you can blame linksys for that
<farruinn> got it
<mpq> four ethernet ports and you can't use more than one at the same time
<nomasteryoda> mpq, WTF
<farruinn> probably not linksys's problem, probably  your isp making sure you don't get more than your money's worth =)
<nomasteryoda> i use all mine
<mpq> linksys is a piece of shit
<nomasteryoda> i have a WRT54g
<nomasteryoda> works great
<hybrid> linksys is superior
* Xenguy relurks...
<mpq> then why does my wireless connection periodically crap out for no reason?
<steve_> does anyone know of a good program to copy dvds
<hybrid> <--- on a wan with an xp wireless cpu ubuntu ppc wireless notebook
<hybrid> what kinda fone do u have
<hybrid> dsl filter?
<hybrid> wall thickness?
<hybrid> paint additives?
<hybrid> ...
<billytwowilly>  http://supermanisadick.com/dick/20.html best comic book cover ever.
<mpq> I'm on cable
<mpq> six feet from the router right now
<nomasteryoda> mpq, you need to upgrade the wrt54g firmware
<nomasteryoda> but that is for later
<mpq> I don't know what that is
<nomasteryoda> up the power to max
<hybrid> cable dsl satelite t1 t3 == broadband
<nomasteryoda> i know
<nomasteryoda> i am sitting on my couch in another room
<nomasteryoda> and wireless
<nomasteryoda> thru brick wall
<hybrid> nomasteryoda : i hope wireless if u r on the couch
<nomasteryoda> 16ft away
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> laptop, on batteries even =)
<kakalto> hybrid: I sometimes drag my computer to near my couch :)
<ben> hi
<hybrid> roflmao
<steve_> does anyone know of a good program to copy dvds
<mpq> the problem isn't with the wireless right now
<kakalto> hybrid, it's very comfortable
<hybrid> kakalto : hope it is a fraag box
<hybrid> lol
<kakalto> fraag?
<hybrid> i meant frag
<mpq> I can't use the wired connection because it doesn't work with multiple computers at the same time for some reason
<mpq> and the wireless connection doesn't work while I'm in linux
<kakalto> I have my living room wired with a network port
<nomasteryoda> kakalto, me too
<hybrid> `raises eyebrow...again`
<nomasteryoda> but my wirelss is faster
<kakalto> so I can surf & everything on my couch'
<nomasteryoda> hybrid, lol
<nomasteryoda> mpq,
<kakalto> so long as I drag my box down there
<nomasteryoda> find out what chipset is
<mpq> I don't know how to
<kakalto> I don't have a laptop :(
<nomasteryoda> er, windows control panel
<mchang> re all
<nomasteryoda> or reboot into linux
<nomasteryoda> for a min
<hybrid> kakalto : stealitback.com
<nomasteryoda> then open terminal
<nomasteryoda> and type "lspci"
<mchang> anyone else have some perl5.8 issues?
<nomasteryoda> not comments
<nomasteryoda> note comments
<nomasteryoda> look for bcm
<nomasteryoda> write it down
<hybrid> that means rite them down on PAPER
<hybrid> dont copy n paste
<nomasteryoda> get driver and ndiswrapper
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> yes
<ben> hi everyone...Can out-of-the-box ubuntu system mount an NTFS partition....I'm having dificulties..
<nomasteryoda> paper, remember that stuff
<hybrid> lol
<nomasteryoda> ben, it should in R mode
<hybrid> ben: prolly but idk
<nomasteryoda> not write
<mpq> I was told that the wireless wouldn't work without installing linux on the hard drive
<ben> thanks nomasteryoda, but what is R mode?
<farruinn> mpq: he means the livecd I think
<nomasteryoda> read only ... sry
<nomasteryoda> farruinn, thks
<nomasteryoda> yes
<mpq> I knew that
<nomasteryoda> live cd to evaluate the system
<ben> sure I don't mind that it would be read mode..but I'm having trouble doing even that...
<hybrid> ben : i think you can view the files but like nomasteryoda said it wont be w or x
<nomasteryoda> then go back to windows and look for what you need
<hybrid> mount -a ben
<kakalto> must.... stealitback.com ....
<mpq> ...forget it
<mpq> there is no way I can do this now
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> some noobs
<hybrid> is he gone?
<nomasteryoda> finally
<hybrid> man he made me feel good
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Xappe> ben: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<nomasteryoda> like a god
<hybrid> i wz like i aint hopeless after all
<nomasteryoda> or yoda
<nomasteryoda> =)
<Rotund> I want to get Ubuntu to auto-detect multiple video cards.  what is the program the installer uses to call xresprobe?
<hybrid> lol
<hybrid> nomasteryoda : i am the first to tell you i am a newbie but maan i feel like a att guru
<ben> hybrid: this is what I'm doing >> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /windows/c
<Rotund> ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> hybrid, lol
<hybrid> ben ok what is the t argument?
<farruinn> type
<ben> t is for type
<hybrid> o i c
<farruinn> can anyone suggest a good gnome-terminal replacement?
<ben> hybrid: i tried without t but i was getting an error..
<bretzel> someone running Hoary array-cd-4 ???
<Rotund> eterm =)
<ben> xterm
<farruinn> screen is miserable in gnome-terminal =(
<hybrid> yea that should work
<hybrid> i think -f is force
<farruinn> ooh, I meant with tabs
<ProgramGeek> Hi
<randabis> wtf?
<nomasteryoda> farruinn, you should be able to use konsole, but will have to install some kde libs
<hybrid> hello
<ben> hybrid: it seems like it works, but when I do that command..a window pops up as if to display folder /windows/c but then i get a message that I dont' have the premission to view this folder...odd
<hybrid> plz dont say u  wanna install linux on a notebook
<nomasteryoda> randabis, huh?
<nomasteryoda> ben, sudo
<randabis> nomasteryoda, it be my sis vncing me
<bretzel> nomasteryoda: what ? konsole is wors than gnome-term ...!
<randabis> muhahahah
<niptac> problem fixed I ran gst-register-0.8
<hybrid> try doing it in the root terminal
<nomasteryoda> bretzel, er, IMHO tis better
<ben> nomasteryoda:  I am using sudo with my mount command..thats why its puzzling..
<randabis> I R OWNZ JOO
<hybrid> and try ls -a to see what you get
<nomasteryoda> ben, open the "root terminal"
<ben> root terminal?? god I'll try that..
<nomasteryoda> try it direct from there
<bretzel> maybe Eterm, but largest fonts are too small in 1600x1200 ...
<nomasteryoda> make sure you did
<ben> good*...thanks guys..
<nomasteryoda> mkdir /windows
<nomasteryoda> and /windows/c
<hybrid> rabdabis lmao j00 =\|2\_| `/4}{00
<ben> yup..i did that
<bretzel> So no one using hoary array-cd-4 ???
<farruinn> nomasteryoda: I know about konsole and I agree with bretzel
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Xappe> bretzel, no i upgraded in early december
<hybrid> ill brb yall
<nomasteryoda> i use gnome term.. its ok too
<bretzel> sorry :-/
<farruinn> nomasteryoda: do you use screen with it?
<ben> woah, the stuff is actually mounted...but I can't view it because I'm not root...thanks ppl..i think i know how to fix this now
<Xappe> umask=0222 or something like that
<farruinn> ben: the mount man page *might* be helpful, but good luck =)
<bretzel> Xappe: Because if it contains the frozen pkgs , I want to know if nvidia-glx works with my FX 5200!!!! Sh&&%^ I tried everythings to get it loads the GLcore lib, it IS there but cannot find it !!! duh!
<nomasteryoda> ben, umount then chown ben /windows/c
<nomasteryoda> then remount
<Xappe> bretzel, ah ok. fglrx for me, so I can't help you there
<bretzel> Xappe: fglrx: ATI ???
<hybrid> bac
<Xappe> bretzel, yes
<bretzel> Is the Radeon 9700 supported ??? :-P
<Xappe> well, i've got a 9600 pro
<Xappe> working
<bretzel> Xappe: #D accel ?
<bretzel> oops read 3D
<hybrid>  i got the standard ibook ati radeon working right after the install
<tritium> hey there hybrid
<hybrid> hey man
<Xappe> bretzel, yep, the new drivers from ATI now works with xorg
<Levander> is it possible to export environment variables inside a crontab file?  So that the commands I run from the crontab also the the variable values?
<tritium> So what happened with mpq?
<hybrid> hey left bout 20 min ago finally
<farruinn> tritium: he ran away
<tritium> oh...
<hybrid> after we made some jokes
<hybrid> lol
<tritium> oh, did he get upset?
<hybrid> yea i had to give him the url to google
<nomasteryoda> lol
<tritium> yikes
<bretzel> Xappe: Oh! my ! I know NVIDIA is loosing field against ATI so I am thinking of switching to ATI...
<farruinn> I'm sure he appreciated the jokes...
<hybrid> i dont think he knew what a search engine was
<nomasteryoda> he did no notice
<Xappe> bretzel, well the linux support for nvidia seems better though
<nomasteryoda> i think he might have been 12
<hybrid> tritium i told him his pic was under the man page for newbie
<tritium> well, I guess we tried to help.  In fact, you guys helped more than I did, since I left.
<hybrid> but besides that idk y he left
<nomasteryoda> hybrid, LOLROTF
<hybrid> ;)
<tritium> hybrid, ouch
<bretzel> appe: I know NVIDIA supports linux, but I dunno why ATI is far better than nvidia when it gets to work indeed :-)
<hybrid> sad part is he didnt get it
<tritium> bretzel, nvidia works just fine
<tritium> hybrid, probably a good thing
<hybrid> lol
<hybrid> prolly
<bretzel> tritium: -er, no: nvidia doesn't work here for me :-/
<ben> where is PATH located?? /etc/profile??
<hybrid> apt-get dist-upgrade est time 2 day 20 min 35 sec
<hybrid> :'(
<tritium> bretzel, how so?
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<hybrid> damn
<Xappe> heh, what crapline are you on hybrid?
<hybrid> 3 day 9hr 23 min
<hybrid> direcway Xappe
<farruinn> ben: yeah or .profile or .bash_profile or .bashrc ...
<Xappe> hybrid, adsl?
<hybrid> it gets blocked by weird thins
<ben> thanks farruin...
<hybrid> Xappe; yea but it is also 802 11b
<tritium> bretzel, can I help?
<Xappe> hybrid, ok
<hybrid> my signal is only 75%
<nomasteryoda> hybrid, man, i would have to find a cable
<hybrid> oh yea 77
<bretzel> tritium: hoary upgrade, nvidia-glx  - driver is totally screwed. I told here some days ago that the nvidia kernel cannot load a couple of  modules: GLcore: it IS there, but not found ( duh! ) - libdri etc .... all those modules are installed but no reason to not find it
<hybrid> <---- middle of nowhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nomasteryoda> er... lol
<farruinn> bretzel: did you try modprobe [module]  ?
<Xappe> i'm normally getting like 800 -900 K from the ubuntu servers
<hybrid> <city>______________________________________<store>_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________<me>
<randabis> the nvidia driver doesn't use GLCore
<farruinn> hybrid: please, that's very annoying
<hybrid> oo srry
<nomasteryoda> lol, but funny
<tritium> bretzel, you're supposed to not load GLCore and dri.
<tritium> bretzel, that's a setting in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<farruinn> bretzel: oops, dont listen to me :D, tritium's the man
<Xappe> bretxel, and you have the restricted modules etc.?
<nomasteryoda> tritium is the heavy hitter..
<nomasteryoda> =)
<bretzel> randabis: I tried by commenting out the glcore line... no luck --- wiat I'll be back, retrying without  hope...
<tritium> you guys are silly
<tritium> :)
<hybrid> go tritium go tritium
<nomasteryoda> lack of sleep will do that to you
<hybrid> lol
<bretzel> tritium: ok but nvidia-glx-config enable script doesn't disbale those line in xorg, and it was still there in warty ...
<Xappe> oh damn. it's 05 A.M. already, shit I have to sleep soon
<tritium> bretzel, that's fine.  Let's comment then out.
<hybrid> wo i went from 11 days est  day to 1 est days
<hybrid> lol
<hybrid> lol
<tritium> hybrid, by then, there will be new updated to get ;)
<tritium> updates
<bretzel> tritium: okay, I can't remember how many times I tried ( commeting : glcore+dri without success ) let me try again ) see you soon
<Xappe> hmm, no morning paper yet...lazy paper boy
<hybrid> lol
<hybrid> lol
<hybrid> only 10 pm here
<Xappe> ah, now it arrived
<hybrid> lol
<AgenT> has anyone had problem installing hoary on qemu? it gets almost half way into the install and then qemu seq faults... any ideas? using qemu 0.6.2 compiled on gentoo :)
<hybrid> omg
<tritium> AgenT, did you see the wiki page on that?
<inc_> sup room
<mebaran151> hey
<tritium> hey
<mebaran151> anybody have any idea why my sound suddenly stopped working
<mebaran151> I checked the mixers
<mebaran151> even alsamixer
<inc_> sound is evil
<mebaran151> and I am pretty sure it is not muted
<AgenT> tritium: do you mean the howto install on qemu wiki page or is there another? that wiki page says nothing about seg faults from what i remember
<mebaran151> esd is on
<mebaran151> inc_, yes it is
<mebaran151> but I happen to be Satan
<mebaran151> so you know how it is
<mebaran151> but I digress
<Xappe> ah nice, the linuxdcpp seems to be based on dc++ 0.668...
<tritium> AgenT, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/installation-qemu/
<mebaran151> any stale socket that could do this thing
<hybrid> tritium it went up to 23 days for a split sec
<inc_> didn't you sell evil to microsoft?
<bitfoo> esd is evil :|
<mebaran151> inc_, yeah
<mebaran151> I sort of did
<randabis> use polypaudio :)
<hybrid> i hate these estimated time remaining
<mebaran151> gave them the rights witha eula
<mebaran151> my alsa doesnt seem to be working though
<tritium> hybrid, :O
<inc_> lol
<mebaran151> because directed mplayer out it
<inc_> try rebooting.. usually works for me
<hybrid> lol
<mebaran151> and it still makes no noice
<mebaran151> I have rebooted about 50 times
<bitfoo> hmm :|
<hybrid> went do to 17 hr then tho lol
<hybrid> whacked
<bitfoo> did you disable sound server on startup
<bitfoo> maybe try gstreamer-properties switched to also
<hybrid> no wonder the debian sign also means CRAZY
<bitfoo> mplayer -ao alsa ?
<mebaran151> bitfoo
<bitfoo> :(
* bitfoo dies
<mebaran151> nope
<mebaran151> bitfoo
<mebaran151> yep
<AgenT> tritium: followed that, except i used a little more memory (have some to spare) and bypassed the network stuff
<mebaran151> I did that
<inc_> i too have issues with sound.. my cd player work.. listining to it now, but mp3 don't play
<tritium> AgenT, oh...
<mebaran151> mplayer -ao (an mp3)
<bitfoo> inc_, what are you using to play mp3 :|
<tritium> AgenT, I've only tried qemu with the LiveCD.
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran151: mplayer -ao esd
<tritium> AgenT, I can't get X to start, though.
<inc_> that rythembox or xmms or mplayer
<AgenT> tritium: any ideas? i also tried more than one hoary live cd.... one "official" and one daily
<bitfoo> it dont play on xmms? :|
<inc_> xmms and mplayer seem to freeze.. rythembox gives and error that it can't wriet to file
<tritium> AgenT, no, I haven't seen qemu segfault
<AgenT> tritium: errr... i didnt mean live cd i meant install cd above :)
<hybrid> 49710 days omfg omfg that waz wierd
<bitfoo> ok for xmms rightclick go to preferences and switch the output to esd :|
<bitfoo> i think
<bitfoo> :|
<bitfoo> hybrid i had that happen before
<tritium> hybrid, your CDs from shipit will arrive before that
<mebaran151> I might just try a reinstall
<hybrid> lol
<inc_> well i went into gstreamer-properties and i get an error connecting to pipe when trying to use esd
<bitfoo> when i startup sometimes it says "it has been 49710 days since your file system was checked"
<bitfoo> :|
<mike_> I heard that getupdates had been ported to Ubuntu and a release might be soon. Does anyone have any more information on that?
<tritium> mebaran151, did you inspect any of the logs in /var/log
<tritium> ?
<AgenT> tritium: i also tried 2 live cd's and to tell you the truth it did not work for me... i think it froze at one point and the other gave me 640x480 desktop... but it did work on a different pc
<mebaran151> tritium
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> dont see anything really alsa relatedc
<mebaran151> it all says
<mebaran151> alsa loaded
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> its good
<Dreamer3> is ubuntu kernel source on the install CD?
<tritium> mebaran151, esd is running for sure?
<AgenT> tritium: what do you mean you used qemu with the live cd? how does that work? you mean qemu inside the live cd or do you mean you booted the live cd inside qemu... and if so, why?
<farruinn> Dreamer3: I don't think any source packages are on the install cd
<tritium> AgenT, I booted the LiveCD with qemu just to test out the new array-4
<Dreamer3> farruinn: hmmmmmmmm
<AgenT> tritium: ahhh.... okay :)
<AgenT> tritium: out of curiousity, what version of qemu did you use?
<tritium> AgenT, you're trying to install ubuntu on top of Gentoo?
<inc_> bitfoo: know how to check to make sure esd is running
<hybrid> what is array-4
<farruinn> anyone use vlc to watch a divx movie? When I run vlc I get "Illegal instruction"
<Dreamer3> yes, it is :)
<tritium> AgenT, 0.6.1
<tritium> ps aux | grep esd
<farruinn> Dreamer3: the source is on the disc?
<AgenT> tritium: im trying to install ubuntu inside qemu... qemu is installed in gentoo, yes :)
<inc_> i get this Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ESD - Enlightenment Sound Daemon' in gstreamer properties
<inc_> lol ps.. hmm that's one way hehe
<mebaran151> inc_, run the command esd
<mebaran151> if esd is on
<Dreamer3> farruinn: for the kernel yes
<AgenT> tritium: i also installed a dif os without trouble in qemu
<mebaran151> it will complain you are trying to run it
<randabis> hybrid it's the latest milestone release of hoary
<inc_> it's not
<z44k4> Any GRUB experts feel like helping me get my system dual-booting Ubuntu and Linux? :)
<mebaran151> also
<Dreamer3> farruinn: oh wait
<Dreamer3> farruinn: maybe not
<z44k4> I mean, Ubuntu and Windows? :)
<mebaran151> heheh
<mebaran151> where does windows rest
<randabis> z44k4 www.ubuntuguide.org
<z44k4> Damn, Freudian slip there.  I can't even SAY Windows. Hahaha
<tritium> AgenT, how about installing in chroot?
<mebaran151> and do you have to hdd
<mebaran151> two
<mebaran151> the guide is good though
<z44k4> Ubuntu is on sda and Windows is on sdb.
<mebaran151> I forgot about it
<mebaran151> oh
* Dreamer3 sighs
<mebaran151> same setup with me
<inc_> $ esd
<inc_> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<hybrid> hey yall i g2g
<hybrid> ttyl
<Dreamer3> just when i thought i might get DRI working tonight
<inc_> cya hybrid
<hybrid> later tritium
<z44k4> Windows boots fine when it's the only drive connected, but when I connect the Ubuntu drive (as sda), I can't get GRUB to boot Windows off sdb.
<AgenT> tritium: how would that work? how do you boot an install cd and have it install in chroot then have ubuntu boot like normal inside chroot?
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> anyone know if I can pull some dbg from esd
<mebaran151> I killed it
<Dark_Kyo> how to share a ressources between two PC under ubuntu, it's possible via samba?
<mebaran151> to see if it helps
<tritium> AgenT, I'd have to sit down with some documentation on that one.
<AgenT> z44k4: you may be using bad numbering in grub... i dont remember how it goes exactly but i do remember that for grub the first hd is 0 and the second 1 same as partitions... also, make sure you have the "first" hd as master and the second as slave
<z44k4> Dark_Kyo: What resources?  Just file shares?  NFS might be a better choice maybe?
<mebaran151> z44k4
<mebaran151> you have to map it
<Dark_Kyo> files shares only
<tritium> AgenT, here's some info: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebootstrapChroot/view?searchterm=chroot
<mebaran151> Windows hates being the second drive
<AgenT> tritium: but you know it would work?
* Dreamer3 sighs.
<mebaran151> Any alsa experts here
<AgenT> tritium: thanks
<mebaran151> or else I am just going to pull a reinstall
<tritium> AgenT, I don't know if I'll bet anything on it ;)
<gobeavs> whats your prob mebaran?
<z44k4> mebaran151: Yeah, I figured that was the problem.  Windows wants to be the first drive...
<Dreamer3> hmm
<farruinn> Dreamer3: apt-get source -b linux-kernel?
<mebaran151> grub lets you map em
<bretzel> no succuess!
<Dark_Kyo> z44k4, i can use NFS to perform this?
<tritium> bretzel, okay, what does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<mebaran151> so that windows is tricked to think drive is two and drive two is one
<mebaran151> that sort of thin
<mebaran151> g
<tritium> look for any errors or warnings
<mebaran151> anyway
<mebaran151> alsa suddenly began not to work
<mebaran151> out of the blue
<bretzel> tritrium: wait ...
<mebaran151> checked my mixer
<z44k4> Dark_Kyo: I don't know if NFS or Samba is the better choice if every system is Linux.  I tend to think NFS but who knows.  Samba would be convenient if you have Windows machines that want to connect as well.
<mebaran151> check my speakers
<tritium> mebaran151 is right.  grub has a remapping function
<mebaran151> it is a little resident program
<mebaran151> that is sometimes treated like a virus
<tritium> mebaran151, did you say "check baby check, baby one two..."?
<mebaran151> tritium, no
<tritium> because you have to do that
<z44k4> mebaran151: I'm in my Windows system at the moment so can't look to be sure.  But I think there is a device.map file in my grub directory with hd0 set to /dev/sda and hd1 set to /dev/sdb.  Is that what I want to modify?
<mebaran151> no
<mebaran151> definitely not
<mebaran151> you want to set it up as so
<chillywilly> anyone know if hoary's Xorg will work with a ProSavage DDR chip?
<mebaran151> go to # flood
<mebaran151> I am going to just post my grub conf
<mebaran151> or actually
<chillywilly> and whether I can get DRI going ;)
<mebaran151> let me just paste the 3 lines here
<z44k4> mebaran151: Your choice. ;)
<chillywilly> that is what is on my work machine...been itching to upgrade to Ubuntu at work from Debian sid :)
<mebaran151> title           Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
<mebaran151> root            (hd1,0)
<mebaran151> map             (hd0) (hd1)
<mebaran151> map             (hd1) (hd0)
<mebaran151> makeactive
<mebaran151> chainloader     +1
<mebaran151> that is how it should look
<mebaran151> sorry for the flood
<chillywilly> *thwap*
<z44k4> Thanks mebaran151.  Okay, that's mostly how mine looks except I'm missing the map lines.  So, I'll add those and see what happens. :)
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> the map lines fix alot
<bretzel> tritium: strange: no (EE) in log,
<mebaran151> just dont let it kill that program
<mebaran151> if you let it
<tritium> bretzel, any insights?
<mebaran151> you get some serious BSOD
<inc_> so anyone know how to get esd running?
<mebaran151> I mean BSOD hardcore
<mebaran151> inc_, did you type esd
<tritium> mebaran151, what program?
<mebaran151> as root
<imnes> Is there any way to edit menu's in Hoary?
<mebaran151> tritium
<mebaran151> if you have McAffee
<farruinn> mebaran151: would it be possible for you to use enter less? ;)
<mebaran151> it will think grub is a resident
<bretzel> tritium: nothing ... (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
<bretzel> (II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture
<bretzel> (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
<mebaran151> farruinn, sorry bad habit
<bretzel> and ... last line: (II) Initializing extension GLX
<mebaran151> Mcaffee will then kill grub
<tritium> I see
<inc_> yea got this error /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<z44k4> Thanks, mebaran.  I'll report back if I can get into freenode from lostirc or something.
<tritium> inc_, what does "lsof /dev/dsp" say?
<z44k4> Before I go, what's a good IRC client available in Hoary?  I'll just install it after I boot... :)
<inc_> nothin
<tritium> bretzel, does X not start?
<mebaran151> z44k4, xchat
<mebaran151> is sexy
<mebaran151> hehe
<z44k4> Thanks again.  BBL.
<mebaran151> Damnit
<inc_> i use gaim
<mebaran151> I am just going to do a reinstall
<bretzel> tritium: no - what is libfbmmx ???
<mebaran151> I like my sound
<mebaran151> it is important
<mebaran151> besides I have a whole bunch of useless programming that has piled up here
<mebaran151> a good time to do a format
* Dreamer3_ sighs
<mebaran151> clean slate
<tritium> bretzel, sounds like a library for framebuffers to use MultiMedia eXtensions
<mebaran151> Dreamer3, why do you keep sighing
<inc_>  tritium: nothing comes up in lsof
<tritium> inc_, hmm...
<tritium> mebaran151, sorry!
<bretzel> tritium: oh! but no mention execpted module "extention" ??
<mebaran151> tritium
<mebaran151> hmm
<mebaran151> looks like esd is being bad
<tritium> yes
<tritium> bretzel, what?
<mebaran151> nope, skilling esd did nothing
<Dreamer3_> mebaran151: because i have to download the source to the kernel before i can build DRI
<mebaran151> nuts
<bretzel> and X doesn't start -- well, the screen blanks and no returns
<tritium> Dreamer3, why are you going to compile?
<Dreamer3_> tritium: i have to have the kernel source to build DRI modules for my savage video card
<Dreamer3_> tritium: you've build DRI before?
<tritium> Holy Smokin' Jesus
<BiteMeBill> WOW
<tritium> Dreamer3, no, but other modules, e.g. pcmcia-cs, lirc, etc.
<inc_> what was that
<flowerss> nothing like network problems with irc
<tritium> inc_, it was a disturbance in the matrix ;_)
<inc_> hehe
* Dreamer3_ yawns.
<inc_> i just tpe esd from commandl ine right? i get this /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
* Dreamer3_ has to get gcc as well
<tritium> Dreamer3, you might want build-essential
<Dreamer3_> tritium: i'll try that next if i can't compile :)
<Dreamer3_> tritium: i'm still fearful i'll need a full kernel :)
<tritium> nah
<Dreamer3_> wow, going my 3rd night without heat
<Dreamer3_> not so bad once you get used to it
<inc_> move to FL it's a cool 75 degree
<Dreamer3_> inc_: 46 degress here :)
<BiteMeBill> Dreamer3: What happened in the music city?
<Dreamer3_> inc_: they were supposed to bring me more fuel oil today, but no show
<flowerss> Dreamer3_ where are you located?
<Dreamer3_> flowerss: southern indiana
<Dreamer3_> BiteMeBill: music city?
<flowerss> man, if we had no heat the pipes would freeze, and all the old people and babies would die over night.
<inc_> ouch... sounds expensive
<BiteMeBill> Dreamer3: I thought your location was Nashville Ten.
<tritium> Dreamer3, where?
<inc_> got firewood? or a fireplace to burn it
<Dreamer3_> BiteMeBill: nope, sprints host names are just weird :)
<tritium> Dreamer3, I'm in West Lafayette for the next 6 months
<Dreamer3_> tritium: i'm in a little unheard of town called marengo
<BiteMeBill> Dreamer3: True...  I'm on their DSL.
<tritium> Dreamer3, hello, neighbor
<Dreamer3_> tritium: hello
* Dreamer3_ yawns.
<Guardiann> 46 deg damm a heat wave there
<Dreamer3_> my ubuntu felt really fast yesterday, but feels kinda laggy today
* flowerss can't figure out how to connect to windows boxes in Nautilus
<Dreamer3_> and i don't know why it would be any different
<Dethread> is there a way to burn audio cds using the nautilus-cd-burner?
<flowerss> I can't connect to any windows shares
<HrdwrBoB> Dethread: no
<Dethread> :(
<Dreamer3_> Guardiann: yep :) it was 30 last night... hot shower in the morning never felt so good
<Dethread> ok, thanks
<tritium> inc_, I can't think of anything else atm
<HrdwrBoB> Dethread: give it a day or two
<tritium> Dethread, or try graveman or k3b
<HrdwrBoB> Dethread: I'm packaging a program to do that
<Guardiann> its 23 here at the moment
<tritium> HrdwrBoB, days?  really?
<Dethread> k3b depends on too much KDE stuff :)
<tritium> Dethread, I agree!
<inc_> bummer
<flowerss> dreamer3_ 30 F is like short sleeve shirt weather here damn near.
<randabis> gnomebaker is good too
<Dethread> alright, I'll try one of those. thanks guys
<Dreamer3_> flowerss: *laughs* yeah, whatever
<inc_> brb
<Dreamer3_> tritium: i'll have those headers soon
<tritium> okay
<flowerss> Dreamer3_ here it's about -25 C, whatever that is in F, I dunno.
<Guardiann> flowerss where are you at
<flowerss> Guardiann, balmy Edmonton
<Dreamer3_> flowerss: i think i'd freeze to death if i was there withotu heat
<farruinn> it is an unusually warm 0 C here
<flowerss> dreamer3_ for sure.
<Guardiann> Barrie here
<Dreamer3_> tritium: the moment of truth
<tritium> drum roll...
<inc_>  back
<Dethread> hm, graveman is not in the warty repositories :(
<tritium> Dethread, oh...
<Dethread> I'll get it from Debian sid ;)
<tritium> Dethread, it's in Hoary too
<Dethread> ah, hoary, here I come, then
<johann> does someone here recognize the problem Im having. If I turn off my laptop and the power cord is not plugged then it turns off fine. If the power cord is plugged in then it goes down for a shutdown, ends by calling acpi and reboots
<Dreamer3_> tritium: amazing
<tritium> Dreamer3, gee, you're 180 miles away
<tritium> did it work?
<Dreamer3_> tritium: want to come hang out *laughs*
<Dreamer3_> tritium: it's compiling
<tritium> excellent
<Dreamer3_> tritium: taking a long time seems
<Dreamer3_> but compiling
<dreamwave> anyone here use qtparted to resize an ntfs partition?
<tritium> dreamer, yes, very unsuccessfully ;)
<dr_willis> ive used it in the past and its worked.
<dreamwave> that's what i was afraid of
<Dethread> tritium, now...when trying to install graveman from hoary, it also wants to update/install a bunch of packages...is this safe to do with me running warty?
<dr_willis> I think you want to be sure to defrag the ntfs befor hand..
<dreamwave> hmmm.
<dr_willis> and scandisk it later..
<dreamwave> definitely
<farruinn> Dethread: heh, in a word, no =)
<dr_willis> or course backup  befor hand also.
<dr_willis> :P
<Dethread> :(
<dreamwave> :)
<tritium> Dethread, depends on your level of comfort with using Hoary packages.
<Dreamer3_> tritium: well, brb, seeing if X.org works :)
<Dreamer3_> AFK
<tritium> ok
<farruinn> Dethread: I tried a mixed system and had mixed results
<Dethread> hmm...I'd better not do it then...
<dreamwave> i'm happy with the liveCD so i'm very close to putting on the HD all together.
<tritium> Dethread, apt-get source --build it
<farruinn> Dethread: ^^^^ that's what I do for hoary stuff
<Dethread> apt-get source graveman --build ??
<farruinn> it will download the ubuntu sources for the package then build it against your warty libraries
<farruinn> at least that's my understanding
<Dethread> ah, neat....
<Dethread> i'll try that
<tritium> Dethread, you sometimes need some build dependencies too
<Dethread> hmm
<farruinn> apt-get build-dep
<tritium> so if it doesn't work, don't despair
<Dethread> but it won't upgrade packages, right?
<tritium> Dethread, no, you'll be building a Warty package
<Dethread> when doing "apt-get build-dep graveman" it again tries to install/upgrade a bunch of things...I guess there's no way around it
<dreamwave> Dethread, i seem to recall there was a way to have it ignore deps
<tritium> dreamwave, it won't build without them
<dreamwave> oh.  building
<gobeavs> isnt the gstreamer configuration tool gstreamer-settings?
<gobeavs> because my hoary install doesn't have it
<tritium> Dethread, try to install those same packages from warty
<Dethread> good idea
<tritium> Dethread, do an "apt-get build-dep graveman -s" to simulate the action
<Dreamer3_> ok
<tritium> then, install those packages listed
<DAC1138> how do i add modprobe to an init script? i want to modprobe something before GDM loads
<tritium> (from Warty).
<shilbert> Hallo
<tritium> DAC1138, why not add the module to /etc/modules?
<Dreamer3_> on debian i can resize a window, disconnect from screen and reconnect and irssi will know about the new size... on ubunut i have to type /resize... what am i missing?
<DAC1138> tritium, how do i do that?
<shilbert> I don't suppose anyone knows why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg isn't changing my x.org file? :)
<tritium> DAC1138, list the modules you want modprobed in /etc/modules
<shilbert> err xorg.conf file
<Dreamer3_> tritium: any idea?
<tritium> shilbert, the md5sum has probably changed
<randabis> shilbert, did you by chance ever edit the file manually?
<tritium> Dreamer3_, don't know about that.
<shilbert> Yeah, I did. I saw the thing about making a .md5sum file, but I can't get it to work
<DAC1138> tritium, so just edit (with vi or gedit) the /etc/modules file, and add the thing i want to modprobe?
<shilbert> Where's it look for it?
<tritium> DAC1138, yes.  use sudo
<DAC1138> tritium, already done, thanks
<DAC1138> ill see if it worked next reboot
<tritium> DAC1138, ::)
<tritium> oops, four eyes!
<randabis> mutant!
<tritium> heh
<randabis> you clorinated the gene pool :p
<tritium> I must be more radioactive than I thought!
<tritium> shilbert, say again?
<shilbert> Well, you're supposed to use md5sum and make a xorg.conf.md5sum file right?
<shilbert> To make dpkg-reconfigure actually update your config file, I mean.
<tritium> yes
<tritium> if you've edited it
<shilbert> So what directory should it go in?
<shilbert> (yeah, I have)
<tritium> /var/lib/xfree86
<shilbert> alright
<tritium> yes, even xorg
<shilbert> I think I tried that once but I will try again
<shilbert> yeah, I was wondering about that :P
<tritium> I think daniels fixed the instructions at the top of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DAC1138> ubuntu is all over the linux reviews today
<shilbert> see, my xorg.conf was originally from xorgconfig
<tritium> I see
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu is too cool
<DAC1138> is it okay to post links here?
<tritium> sure
<DAC1138> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20050207#1
<DAC1138> wish i was at that school
<randabis> yeah I read that yesterday :)
<DAC1138> we have windows PCs still, and only a few fual G5 macs
<gobeavs> In hoary, should our output sound system be ALSA, arts, OSS, or what!?
<tritium> esd
<DAC1138> at my old school, we used fedora core 2
<DAC1138> im sure the teacher is considering ubuntu about now
<tritium> which school?
<gobeavs> tritium: but XMMS, Cedega, and audacity dont like esd :(
<tritium> gobeavs, XMMS can use esd just fine
<tritium> don't know about the others
<shilbert> alright, it worked
<shilbert> wonder why it didn't work last time
<tritium> shilbert, yay
<tritium> gobeavs, are you from Oregon State?
<gobeavs> tritium: well, it doesn't on mine....it freezes whenever I try to use it. I had problems with it after switching to KDE, then I just switched to arts...but now I'm back in gnome with hoary, and it doesn't work
<gobeavs> I'm not from OSU, but I love them
<shilbert> It's kind of funny, I spent several hours trying to get xorg to use the fglrx drivers properly (turned out I had DRI commented out), and now I had trouble getting it to switch back to the vanilla ati driver (I want to see if the composite stuff is pretty)
<gobeavs> I'm from the area
<shilbert> anyway, brb, restarting X and so on
<goldfish_> hhm
<tritium> gobeavs, cool
<gobeavs> tritium, you from around here?
<ProgramGeek> "Someone already said that 8 seconds ago"
<ProgramGeek> Grrr...
<tritium> gobeavs, no, used to live in Seattle.  OSU beat my alma mater in the bowl game this year.  :(
<gobeavs> :P
<tritium> they were too fast for us
<tritium> good team
<gobeavs> we hope next year will be better
<gobeavs> we want to go back to the glory days of simonton and jonathon smith
<gobeavs> :D
<shilbert> hrm
<tritium> gobeavs, we do too, now that we got Charlie Weis from the N.E. Patriots :)
<shilbert> well that's no good
<shilbert> hangs or freezes or something on normal ati driver :/
<gobeavs> Yeah, Weis should do them some good :D
<z44k4> What the frack does this mean and can I fix it?     W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<tritium> gobeavs, I think we're due nat.'l champ. #12 and Heisman tropy #8
<tritium> trophy
<gobeavs> tritium: I can't believe you fired willingham
<gobeavs> tritium: I thought he was pretty good, a victim of circumstances
<tritium> gobeavs, I didn't do it!  I really respected him!
<mpq> okay, I'm on ubuntu again
<tritium> mpq, welcome back
<tritium> gobeavs, I agree.
<Dreamer3_> hmmmmmmmmm
<shilbert> that reminds me, is there a nicer way to get out of GDM into a normal console besides actually killing it? :P
<randabis> z44k4, it's not a big deal, but it means that that source is not authenicated
<HrdwrBoB> shilbert: c-a-F1
<tritium> shilbert, Ctrl-Alt-F1, log in, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<randabis> you "can" get it authenticated, but you don't have to
<shilbert> thanks
<tritium> shilbert, or restart, if you want to restart it
<shilbert> I think I magically froze something else now
<tritium> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shilbert> I'm going back to my old config :/
<tritium> gobeavs, good luck to you and your team :)
<mpq> is there a way to safely partition a NTFS drive?
<z44k4> randabis: Okay, so I should still be able to install from that repository?  There's a package I'm trying to install that I thought was available on that repository but it's not being found.
<tritium> mpq, we talked about that earlier, right?
<mpq> I forgot
<tritium> you're kidding, right?
<randabis> z44k4, yeah you shouldn't have a problem...what package are you looking for?
<z44k4> Well, initially I was trying to install transcode.  It's hanging on one of it's dependencies.
<shilbert> ctrl+alt+f7 gets back into X?
<mpq> I forgot how to do whatever
<tritium> shilbert, yes, if you restarted it
<shilbert> alrighty
<mpq> I still don't have a clue what I'm doing...
<tritium> mpq, you're using the LiveCD right now?
<shilbert> I wonder when fglrx will work with composite extensions
<nomasteryoda> tritium, hes baaaakkk
<mpq> yeah, I still don't know how to install it yet
<tritium> nomasteryoda, time for another beer?
<randabis> shilbert, when ati gets off their ass and adds support
<nomasteryoda> tritium, or a nap
<nomasteryoda> lol
<shilbert> heheh
<tritium> it is after midnight here.  Almost time for bed...
* randabis passes a round of cold ones to nomasteryoda and tritium 
<tritium> cheers
<nomasteryoda> mpg, read the wiki
<mpq> it's q
<mpq> not g
<nomasteryoda> randabis, thanks
<randabis> np
<nomasteryoda> oops
<Cube-ness> hey, if you add a NIC to an existing ubuntu installed computer, how can you make it try to detect NICs like during the install?
<nomasteryoda> my other chat window is mwg
<z44k4> randabis:  Looks like libavifile-0.7c102 is what I'm needing for transcode.
<mpq> the "how to install" page didn't go anywhere
<shilbert> I wonder if composite will use software rendering if I use a vesa driver
<tritium> Cube-ness, it should be detected.  You'll want to configure it, however.
<randabis> I'm not familiar with that z44k4 so I dunno
<crimsun> shilbert: yes.
<Cube-ness> tritium, how?
<lunitik> z44k4: why do you want transcode?
<tritium> Cube-ness, Computer->Administration->Networking is one way
<farruinn> mpq: congratulations, you're the hardest person to help in the world ;)
<tritium> Cube-ness, editing /etc/network/interfaces is another
<tritium> mpq, we're trying to help, but you didn't even take any notes on what we suggested?
<z44k4> lunitik: I've been doing my XviD encoding under Windows up until now.  Mostly Tivo-extracted video.
<nomasteryoda> mpq, try reading this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo/view?searchterm=partition
<tritium> mpq, did you even _try_ anything we suggested?
<randabis> hoenstly, I think if mpq can't figure this much out, there is no way he's going to be able to even install ubuntu
<randabis> honestly even
<nomasteryoda> cheers mates! lol
<nomasteryoda> true
<randabis> not trying to be a troll or anything...
<nomasteryoda> got my motors running ... lol
<shilbert> Yay, I've got uber-slow software rendered compositing :)
<tritium> mpq, you will have to be willing to try a few things, even if they're not "easy"
<nomasteryoda> boats in the water
<nomasteryoda> =)
<mpq> I feel so stupid
<lunitik> z44k4: mencoder-386 isn't what you want? I've never had a use for transcode, but keep seeing it come up is why I ask...
<tritium> mpq, no
<mpq> I feel like an aoler
<tritium> mpq, we understand that you're learning
<nomasteryoda> mpq, LOL
<Dreamer3_> ok, i want a browser that loads faster than firefox
<nomasteryoda> aoler
<shilbert> this is pretty sexy actually
<Dreamer3_> this is ridiculous
<shilbert> despite being about eight frames per second when I move windows
<z44k4> lunitik: No idea what I need.  transcode was the first thing I found when I started Googling for solutions to XviD encoding on Linux. :)
<nomasteryoda> Dreamer3_, links or lynx
<nomasteryoda> =)
<randabis> yeah we're willing to walk you through as much as we can, but you're going to actually have to try some things we suggest :p
<Dreamer3_> nomasteryoda: *laughs* GUI preferrable :)
<nomasteryoda> dillo
<nomasteryoda> limited, but fast
<tritium> mpq, at the very minimum, you're going to need to download and burn to CD a utility
<nomasteryoda> opera is faster
<nomasteryoda> than firefox
<randabis> Dreamer3_, well, epiphany might be up your alley too
<Dreamer3_> nomasteryoda: doesn't support styles, virtuall useless :)
<randabis> if you were on hoary I'd suggest galeon
<tritium> mpq, and, if you don't want to backup your data, that's your choice, but you have to be prepared for the possibility of data loss
<Dreamer3_> randabis: i've used it before... it just starts moz/firefox, doubt it's much faster
<z44k4> lunitik: Looks like mencoder will install, so I guess I'll start looking at that instead. :)
<Dreamer3_> randabis: can't get galeon on warty?
<randabis> there isn't a package for it
<farruinn> Dreamer3_: build it
<johann> if I shut down my computer with the power cord plugged in the computer ends by calling acpi off and reboots, but this doesnt happen when the computer is running on battery. Does anyone know how to fix this
<z44k4> I just noticed that Synaptic isn't obeying my current GTK theme.  Is that normal?
<tritium> johann, search the wiki for "acpi".  I think I saw a page about that.
<mpq> I need to start over
<randabis> z44k4, yes
<tritium> Tempura, why are you going to start over?
<randabis> it uses root's theme iirc since it is activated with gksudo
<Tempura> because mpq is impossible
<johann> ok thanks
<z44k4> randabis: Doh.  That makes sense I guess.  Still ugly anyhow. :)
<tritium> Tempura, so, are you going to download a CD image and burn it to CD?
<Tempura> yes
<Tempura> but I need to know what to download
<Tempura> does it matter that I'm on a live cd?
<shilbert> let's see what X is choking on now...
<tritium> Tempura, you have a choice.
<Tempura> can I safely take out the cd?
<lunitik> Tempura: how old are you? seem young...
<tritium> This 110 MB image was my recommedation: http://www.sysresccd.org/
<Tempura> almost 17
<tritium> Tempura, but you can also use knoppix (~700 MB), or somebody suggested http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/bootitng.html
<lunitik> Tempura: you really should try to figure out some of this stuff yourself... trial and error will allow you to retain info.
<Dreamer3_> is opera in non-free?
<lunitik> s/allow/help/
<lunitik> Dreamer3_: yes
<tritium> Tempura, please write those down
<Tempura> it's kind of hard when a possible error is formatting the hard drive
<lunitik> ahh.. it is... but its not in an Ubuntu repo...
* Dreamer3_ installs opera
<tritium> Tempura, that's why we recommend backups
* Dreamer3_ wonders what version though *looks worried*
<randabis> opera has ads :/
<randabis> 7.54
<randabis> I got the static deb
<imnes> Well if you like it, buy a copy and turn off ads ;)
<randabis> true enough
<Tempura> ok... I should really do this on windows
<randabis> poor kid
<Dreamer3_> randabis: it should be in multi-verse, right?
<tritium> hard to even help him
<shilbert> oh woot, I think it's working
<randabis> Dreamer3_, I don't think it is even in the ubuntu repos
<Dreamer3_> randabis: i see
<randabis> I downloaded the deb from their site
<randabis> I'm about to check it out
<lunitik> Dreamer3_: wait... its really there? hah... nothing listed in 'show' though... 'apt-cache search opera' returns like 4353637 things...
<Dreamer3_> randabis: yeah, i'm on it now
<randabis> see if the deb even works
<shilbert> 'ati' driver doesn't like specifying VideoRAM
<Dreamer3_> randabis: good point :)
<Dreamer3_> randabis: let me know
<Dreamer3_> Reformed: i won't bother if it doesn't
<Dreamer3_> randabis: if it's mostly static it should thoguh
<shilbert> Great, it's at least a little faster than composites on the vesa driver ^_^
* lunitik sees 'hping3 - Active Network Smashing Tool'... goes to see what thats about   :o
<randabis> it works dreamer
<imnes> Yeah it works I've installed it
<shilbert> still kind of slow though :|
<mpq> okay, I'm downloading knoppix
<mpq> msg nickserv identify 1mp399ab13
<mpq> shit
<tritium> poor guy
* shilbert remembers to buy an nvidia card next time he wants to install linux
<lunitik> ooo,.... its like ping on crack   8)
<nomasteryoda> mpq, lol
<nomasteryoda> i have done that too
<tritium> we need to be patient with him
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> time to put away the mickey hats
<Dreamer3_> randabis: fast?
<tritium> I feel bad for the kid
<nomasteryoda> me too
<nomasteryoda> been there
<nomasteryoda> long time ago
<Tempura> well that may have been the stupidest thing I've done today
<tritium> yeah
<tritium> no, not you, Tempura
<Tempura> yeah, mpq...
<Dreamer3_> anyway to turn off full window dragging in gnome?
<nomasteryoda> Tempura, man you move up a notch or 3
<tritium> Tempura, no, I meant that I wasn't agreeing with your statement.
<tritium> Tempura, don't worry, we've all done stuff like that
<Tempura> I didn't say you did
<imnes> Dreamer3_ I don't think you can do that.
<tritium> Tempura, I didn't want you to think that, though.
<Dreamer3_> imnes: sheesh, it's trying to drive me back to xfce
<Tempura> I'm downloading knoppix now
<Tempura> but it's taking a while
<tritium> Tempura, good.
<shilbert> I don't suppose anyone knows if it's possible to get the same icon theme firefox has on windows?
<Dreamer3_> imnes: i've tried to make my gnome look like xfce, but no luck :)
<shilbert> The little gnome house icon is bothering me
<imnes> hehe
<tritium> Tempura, that's why you might reconsider the other 2 options.
<tritium> They're around 110 MB
<tritium> shilbert, in firefox?
<imnes> Dreamer3_ The new slackware came out and I didn't really like the announcement as a gnome user.
<shilbert> yep
<randabis> Dreamer3_, it loads very fast :)
<tritium> shilbert, that's supposed to be getting fixed.
<lunitik> shilbert: warty? or hoary? they changed the default again   :/
<Dreamer3_> imnes: what announcement?
<shilbert> hoary
<lunitik> Dreamer3_: they dropped gnome
<lunitik> shilbert: try the 'gnome-fx' theme
<Dreamer3_> lunitik: IE, a new security hole every day... Firefox, new icon set every release
<imnes> "Including the two most advanced desktop environments, KDE and XFCE"
<imnes> I think the next sentence was "Also includes Gnome 2.6"
<shilbert> will that actually pull icons from my gnome icon theme?
<randabis> slack 10.1?
<imnes> http://www.slackware.com/announce/10.1.php
<Dreamer3_> lunitik: interesting
* Dreamer3_ searched
<tritium> Tempura, I'm not going to be able to stay much longer.
<Tempura> is it possible to create partitions while in windows?
<randabis> opera seems to load pages VERY slowly
<Dreamer3_> lunitik: gnome is still included
<lunitik> Dreamer3_: ahh... my mistake... it won't be for long though apparently...
<tritium> The default firefox theme should be restored in a future fix to firefox
<imnes> Dreamer3_ there was talk about scrapping gnome in the next release of Slackare, apaprently the maintainer Pat doesn't like gnome and doesn't like having to build it.
<lunitik> They want to drop support and just have people use Dropline apparently...
<randabis> I agree
<tritium> lunitik, thom said it was being fixed...
<stuNNed> Tempura: um ya with something like parition magic but i've had bad luck with it and ntfs
<shilbert> tritium: is there anything I can do to get it back now?
<shilbert> (that doesn't involve too much work :P)
<tritium> shilbert, not that I'm aware of.
<Dreamer3_> imnes: wel, that'd be his call :)
<Dreamer3_> imnes: they have xfce ;-)
<lunitik> tritium: you meant to send that to me? if so, what was fixed?
<farruinn> shilbert: sudo apt-get remove --purge mozilla-firefox ; apt-get install mozilla-firefox?
<Dreamer3_> i could SO use XTerminal (xfce) all day long if i cold dynamically resize fonts like gnome
<tritium> lunitik, that dropline replaced the default theme
<lmurillo> I have a problem on my user is able to log in without any problems, another user gets an error if the file .xsessions exists, saying that it can't find the command fluxbox, the line in the .xsessions file is [exec]  fluxbox
<lmurillo> That's the same file I have and I can log in without any problems. Can someone help me :(
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: you can dynamically resize them.
<imnes> Dreamer3_ I do like xfce but I've gotten use to the new gnome features too much to leave :)
<lunitik> tritium: huh? Dropline is a Gnome implementation for Slack...
<Anubis> I borked my boot dir so I reinstalled
<imnes> I guess I could just run nautilus on it and keep most of them?
<shilbert> lunitik: I'll try that
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: like ctrl + and ctrl -?
<Anubis> everything has gone great
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: cause i sure missed that if you can
<Anubis> saw some new things I missed
<Dreamer3_> imnes: what new gnome features?
<Anubis> but the only thing thats odd
<Anubis> (hoary)
<lmurillo> btw, I'm using Ubuntu Hoary
<Anubis> is that I have lost fake transpernecies
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i sweat i tried it
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: not sure about the keyboard shortcuts (at work), but you can change the current profile's settings, and they'll be applied
<randabis> blah...opera is kinda nice, but pages load SLOWLY
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: you know something i don't?
<Anubis> how do you lose fake trasnparency?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i need keyboard bindings :) i know you can change the settings
<imnes> well not new anymore, but stuff like the media mounting, dvd burning I use a lot.
<lmurillo> ok, I'll come back tomorrow, nite to all
<lunitik> Dreamer3_: only thing of note that I am liking so far isn't even GNOME... its GTK... search-as-you-type or whatever...
<tritium> lunitik, dropline is being used in firefox on ubuntu.  read the changelog
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i run windows different sizes and change them constantly
<shilbert> lunitik, it doesn't seem to have changed anything
<Dreamer3_> lunitik: yeah, i've seen tha ti think
<syn-ack> Hey everyone.
<imnes> tritium - what?
<shilbert> oh well
<niptac> hi guys do I need to create a new bash.bashrc file for this "The JAVA_HOME environment variable is not defined
<niptac>  This environment variable is needed to run this program
<niptac> Im trying to run tomcat
<tritium> imnes, what?
<randabis> maybe opera is using ipv6 :/
<crimsun> niptac: (I thought I explained last night)
<randabis> gotta figure out how to change that
<niptac> crimsun I lost it
<lunitik> tritium: according to the bug/enhancement request I filed about Firefox, they are using gnomestripe in Ubuntu... as per new firefox default...
<niptac> sorry
<crimsun> niptac: were is your jdk/jre installed?
<tritium> lunitik, sorry, it's calledgnomestripe theme
<crimsun> where^
<lunitik> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2162
<niptac> crimsun I stuffed things up and reinstalled
<tritium> lunitik, you're kidding.  That's the new default?
<tritium> Man, that sucks
<shilbert> gnomestripe as in pinstripe?
<shilbert> Oh.
<niptac> crimsun my j2sdk is installed in /usr/local/
<lunitik> shilbert: it uses the GNOME icons...
<Tempura> I'm going through my computer, and I can't seem to find much that I'd be afraid to lose
<shilbert> ah
<Tempura> I'm backing up vital stuff, then I'm going to attempt to partition
<farruinn> Tempura: sounds like you're ready to plunge in =)
<mebaran151> I found my alsa problem
<imnes> tritium - you said dropline is being used in firefox on ubuntu I didn't understand what you were talking about.
<nomasteryoda> Tempura, go for it
<mebaran151> my speaker cord had a cut
<mebaran151> heheh
<Tempura> I don't have a partitioner yet
<mebaran151> stupid
<nomasteryoda> Ultimate boot cd
<lunitik> shilbert: its based on a Mac OS X theme, that was ported to windows as Winstripe and to gnome as the aformentioned theme
<Tempura> I was just going through and getting important stuff
<shilbert> I see
<lunitik> Announced recently as new default...
<lunitik> (for firefox...)
<nomasteryoda> i like the looks of that one
<crimsun> mebaran151: nice "alsa" problem :p
<tritium> imnes, I was mistaken.  It's called gnomestripe
<imnes> ok
<crimsun> niptac: and the dir name?
<mebaran151> crimsun, yep
<mebaran151> no wonder I couldnt solve it
<niptac> crimsun my j2sdk1.4.2_07 is installed in /usr/local/
* lunitik shudders @ java 1.4.2
<tritium> Old theme looked better, imho
<lunitik> weird refreshing bugs with that beast  :/
<crimsun> niptac: so you should place in ~/.bashrc: export JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/j2sdk1.4.2_07
<lunitik> tritium: new one fits in better...
<tritium> yes, but uglier
<crimsun> niptac: and export PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH
<imnes> Anybody know how I can add some menu items to the menu in Hoary?
<tritium> imnes, not possible yet
<lunitik> tritium: matter of opinion... I change to something that looks more like everything else...
<farruinn> lunitik: pinstripes fits into ubuntu better?
<tritium> lunitik, sure, matter of opinion, as I said
<imnes> tritium not even by manually editing files on the filesystem?
<niptac> crimsun: you mean run it in terminal as root or edit the .bashrc file with gedit?
<farruinn> niptac: putting the line in .bashrc will make it permanent
<Anubis> is esetroot borked?
<crimsun> niptac: gedit will suffice. It's _your_ user, not root's.
<tritium> imnes, you can probably edit .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<Xappe> instead of sleeping (it's 06.44 am here in sweden) i'm compiling cedega cvs
<lunitik> farruinn: its not pinstripes... gdi... its a Firefox theme that uses GNOME icons.
<tritium> imnes, but I haven't tried it, so no guarantees
<crimsun> Anubis: no, it works fine on both warty and hoary.
<Anubis> what si suppsoed to draw gnomes desktop?
<niptac> as /usr/local?
<farruinn> lunitik: heh, thanks, I was confused =)
<farruinn> Anubis: nautilus
<imnes> Anubis - doesn't nautilus?
<crimsun> niptac: use the syntax I gave you.
<Anubis> crimsun, i no longer can use the transpanercy features built into programs anymore?
<imnes> I know when nautilus freezes my desktop doesn't refresh :)
<niptac> crimsun: ok
<lunitik> imnes: yes... nautilus handles that  :)
<crimsun> Anubis: works here, ymmv.
<Anubis> I have a glass gkrellm
<Anubis> but its not drawing the desktop behind it
<tritium> time for bed
<crimsun> did you just set the root hint?
<tritium> good night all
<randabis> usplash is late :/ oh well, hopefully it'll be out this week
<lunitik> tritium: night man
<shilbert> hmm, so if I want to get rid of this ugly house icon, maybe I should just change my gnome theme
<Dreamer3_> randabis: did it autoadd it to a menu for you?
<tritium> lunitik, night
<shilbert> icon theme at least
<randabis> nite tritium
<Dreamer3_> randabis: opera?
<Zotnix> Unstable nautilus is sort of like Explorer
<lunitik> randabis: I don't reboot enough to care about such things  :P
<randabis> Dreamer3_, I didn't look, used console :p
<randabis> lunitik, yeah me either, but it's still a nice gesture :p
<Dreamer3_> randabis: ok, how do i edit gnome menus?
<lunitik> randabis: plus... they are working on making the boot process faster... somewhat a waste of effort if they can speed it up enough  :)
<shilbert> weird
<randabis> Dreamer3_, open nautilus and in the address bar put applications:///
<Tempura> just had an interesting conversation with my sister about partitions
* lunitik thought Dreamer3_ was using hoary?
<randabis> then go to the part you want to add the launcher to, and right-click --> add launcher
<Tempura> "imagine putting a cat in a dog in the same room"
<Dreamer3_> lunitik: no
<Tempura> "why not just get rid of the dog?"
<lunitik> Dreamer3_: chicken
<randabis> lunitik, warty, that's why I'm telling them this way
<da_bon_bon> Dreamer3_: warty ?
<Tempura> "I'm not ready to get rid of the dog yet"
<regeya> shilbert, iirc you can change just the icon if you wish
<Tempura> "basically you put up a wall so they won't see each other"
<Tempura> "then you kill the dog"
<Tempura> "hopefully"
<randabis> u get that Dreamer3_?
<shilbert> gnome-theme-manager is going whacky on me
<shilbert> there, better
<randabis> heh
<pestil> my boo my boo my boo hoo
<imnes> the theme switcher freaks out on me, wont' let me scroll.  But if I click on another theme on the first page then it works fine?
<mebaran151> hey
<mebaran151> I was just wondering if it is possible
<mebaran151> to install both 32 bit and 64 bit Ubuntu
<mebaran151> on the same hdd
<mebaran151> and basically try to chroot between them
<Tempura> knoppix just finished
<lunitik> mebaran151: sure? kinda wasteful though
<Dreamer3_> randabis: excepting cliking ok doesn't add it
<mebaran151> so that the 32 bit stuff works
<shilbert> I'll just use qute 3 for now
<crimsun> mebaran151: that's normally what happens.
<Dreamer3_> randabis: nothing happens
<shilbert> imnes: that just happened to me too
<crimsun> mebaran151: default 64-bit install, 32-bit chroot.
<mebaran151> crimsun, thta was what I had thought
<shilbert> I switched back from ati to fglrx driver for X and it seemed to work
<lunitik> mebaran151: crimsun is doing something like that I think... he seems to like chroots rather a lot  :P
<mebaran151> but I dont notice a 32 bit chroot
<shilbert> although I don't know if that was the exact cause
<crimsun> mebaran151: did you debootstrap correctly?
<shilbert> Console output suggests it's having trouble creating the thumbnails
<mebaran151> I havent tried it
<mebaran151> openoffice runs
<mebaran151> in my 64 biyt environment
<mebaran151> but it looked like the linked it to 32 bit emul libs
<mebaran151> some how
<imnes> I just installed a theme called Wintah (I think that's the spelling), it's different but looks pretty nice.
<crimsun> mebaran151: to run 32-bit apps, you create a 32-bit chroot using debootstrap
<Dreamer3_> randabis: nothing :(
<mebaran151> ahh
<crimsun> mebaran151: more info on the wiki
<mebaran151> I might try it
<mebaran151> because Evolution is so borked for 64 bits right now
<mestapheles> .
<crimsun> mebaran151: tried 2.1.5?
<mebaran151> yep
<imnes> heh don't feel bad, evolution on hoary is borked in general
<mebaran151> same prob
<crimsun> evo has teething pains.
<mebaran151> yep
<mebaran151> but I used evo alot
<crimsun> off to work again.
<mebaran151> see ya crimsun
<imnes> Seems impossible to add new task categories, I add one, it shows up with a blank label instead of what I typed, and clicking on again to edit it just crashes evo
<mebaran151> my gnome mixer is now freezing
<mebaran151> no big deal since I can just load the alsamizer
<mebaran151> alsamixer
<mebaran151> if I want
<mebaran151> to change alot
<mebaran151> but it is sort of annoying
<mebaran151> it freezes
<Tempura> can I open .txt files while in linux?
<pestil> imnes: is this it? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/18669-1.jpg
<Xappe> how long do you think it takes to compile cedega cvs?
* Dreamer3_ frowns.
<Dreamer3_> anyone know how to add an app to the gnome menu when applications isn't cutting it?
<Tempura> do txt files work in linux?
<shilbert> Tempura, yes you can
<Xappe> feels like it's taking forever :P
<Tempura> cool
<underdog> has anyone had a problem with "undefined reference to `XF86VidModeQueryVersion'" when compiling something?
<imnes> pestil - yeah that's it
<Tempura> I wanted to save a list on my usb flash drive and I wanted to make sure I'd be able to read it
<underdog> i have all the x libs installed but it just won't cut it
<imnes> Firefox didn't want to work with it properly (menu was unreadable) until I logged out and back in then everything was fine.
<shilbert> Only thing is that Linux uses \n newlines instead of \r\n
<shilbert> so if you make the file entirely in Linux and you have your editor set up to use \n newlines, it will look like it's all on one line in windows notepad
<pestil> imnes: yeah opera is plain better than firefox
<imnes> I got the gnome user switcher compiled and installed yesterday, that's a nice little applet if you share the computer with other people.
<imnes> heh but opera won't use the theme at all :(  I have to have all my apps match I don't like mixing qt + gtk + whatever else ;)
<niptac> crimsun: do I have to reboot to make it work?
<pestil> imnes: whaddaya mean? opera takes themes
<randabis> opera is kinda nice
<randabis> pages seem to load slowly though :/
<imnes> yeah I but I want it to match my other desktop apps.
<Tempura> okay, I just burned knoppix to a cd
<niptac> crimsun: I tried to gedit /etc/bash.bashrc and didnt work
<Tempura> how do I use it to partition?
<imnes> I dunno if I can find 'wintah' for opera
<niptac> crimsun: same error
<randabis> Tempura, what did you use to burn it ?
<Tempura> software that came with the computer
<imnes> Plus computer is fast enough that opera isn't any faster than firefox for me.  I like firefox anyway.
<Tempura> does it matter?
<randabis> that's not going to work probably
<Tempura> why?
<pestil> imnes: oh, you got wintah for firefox?
<randabis> look at the contents of the cd you just burned
<Dreamer3_> hmmmmmmm
<lunitik> Tempura: what do you see on the disc when you read it? I think thats what he is getting at...
<Tempura> it worked for ubuntu
<randabis> what are the contents
<wm_eddie> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo SICK!!!
<Dreamer3_> the files all show up in .gnome2/vfolders/applications
<niptac> crimsun: so I tried to run ~/.bashrc: export JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/j2sdk1.4.2_07 in terminal and then export PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH
* wm_eddie gets working
<niptac>  and again same Java error
<Dreamer3_> just not in the applications window
<felix_was_bretze> hi all :-) please, I get the screen name "felix" , the first-name of my son :-)
<Tempura> ugh, windows explorer just crashed for some reason
<felix_was_bretze> Sh^&T I was Bretzel
<Tempura> I'm reminded of why I was doing this in the first place
<randabis> well if it worked for ubuntu then I guess it will probably work for knoppix...depends on how you burnt it I supposed
<Anubis> This is what xchat tells me
<lunitik> felix_was_bretze: its not up to us....
<Tempura> I did it the same way as ubuntu
<Anubis> Unable to set transparent background!
<felix_was_bretze> Randabis: I've just finished installing Hoary Array-cd#4 :-)
<Anubis> You may be using a non-compliant window
<Anubis> manager that is not currently supported.
<Tempura> should I boot in knoppix now?
<randabis> yeah probably
<Tempura> ok
<lunitik> Anubis: what is your wm currently?
<randabis> heh
<randabis> felix_was_bretze, cool
<heliolith> Hi all, I've successfully installed Warty now on 3 different machines (1 mine and 2 for the school I teach at) Is there any reason to think that it would be any more difficult if I do it on a laptop (Dell inspiron 8100) ?
<imnes> pestil - don't need a theme for Firefox, it picks up the gnome theme and uses it.
<Dreamer3_> ok
<Dreamer3_> weird
<Dreamer3_> now it works
<imnes> http://www.cs.uwf.edu/~nsmith/Screenshot.png
<pestil> imnes: really?!? didn't know that!
<randabis> heliolith, wireless networking could be a problem
<felix_was_bretze> randabis: grub install hangs again at 33% but managed in expert to use lilo instead of grub
<randabis> well at least you've got a bootloader! :p
<wm_eddie> Damn I don't have a new enough kernel >.>
<shilbert> hmm, what's a nice PDF viewer for linux? Xpdf doesn't render as nice as Adobe does on Windows :/
<randabis> you could try acroread
<heliolith> randabis hmm, ok I don't have that set up on the laptop anyway... but some people are getting wifi to work in Ubuntu?
<imnes> shilbert: ggv does ok
<shilbert> k
<randabis> heliolith, yeah, I use wifi in ubuntu...what I meant was it might not work "out of the box"
<imnes> yeah I guess you could always run the official acrobat for linux :)
<Dreamer3_> ok, i might just switch to opera :)
<felix_was_bretze> Yes :-) - So logging out and call me felix from my next login here ...
<shilbert> I just get bothered when I'm halfway done reading a book in one font and switch :P
<heliolith> ahh okies so laptop = thumbs up: go for it (= thanks randabis
<pestil> shilbert: there is Adobe Acrobat Reader for Linux
<randabis> Dreamer3_, yeah it's pretty nice..I just gotta figure out why pages load slowly with it
<wm_eddie> Dreamer3_: I tried it, but I don't get what people like about it so m uch.
<kevinz0rzlol> hey is there any specific modes i need to burn the cd in to make it work? i.e. disc at once/track at once?
<shilbert> Who said there was?
<randabis> I think it might be trying to use ipv6
<pestil> shilbert: ..but in my experience, it is much prettier in xpdf than in Adobe Acrobat for Linux
<wm_eddie> it's not that fast...
<kevinz0rzlol> im trying to burn the live cd atm if that matters
<Dreamer3_> randabis: really?
<Dreamer3_> randabis: opera has always been very fast anytime i've used it
<shilbert> Ooh, ggv is pretty
<randabis> kevinz0rzlol, shouldn't matter
<Dreamer3_> randabis: ctrl-l doesn't work in opera though, annoying
<kevinz0rzlol> hmm ok thanks
<feli1> now trying nvidia-glx ......pray for me ....
<imnes> I don't know I used the latest version and it feels the same speed as firefox to me?
<pestil> shilbert: who said there was... what?
<shilbert> An official Acrobat for Linux.
<imnes> You can always run the port of Safari browser / konqueror on Gnome.
<pestil> shilbert: there is
<randabis> Dreamer3_, well it's slower for me than galeon so I gotta figure out why before I really start using it
<shilbert> Oh weird
<feli1> .
<Dreamer3_> randabis: hmmm, and fonts suck
<shilbert> I read an "isn't" where there wasn't one
<randabis> yeah fonts really suck hehe
<pestil> shilbert: you can even pick it from synaptic. you can find it as "acroread".
<imnes> http://gtk-webcore.sourceforge.net/ if you want to try something new
<pestil> shilbert: otherwise, you can download it from the Adobe website. Just look for it.
<imnes> The reference browser wasn't meant for actual daily use, but it's something to play with.
<ChuckWagon23> hello
<pestil> shilbert: But I warn you, the whole interface just doesn't blend in, like xpdf.
<imnes> I just installed it to test rendering of pages I work on to see if they work for konqueror / safari ok
<Tempura> okay, knoppix didn't work
<randabis> what did it do?
<johann> is someone here using wifi radar
<Tempura> it started to boot then stopped loading for some reason
<shilbert> ah
<randabis> hmm
<imnes> Is he actually burning the image to disk or copying the .iso as a file to the cd?
<randabis> dunno
<Dreamer3_> none of my keystrokes work in opera though
<randabis> he said it started booting
<Tempura> it stopped booting somewhere around "USB mouse"
<Dreamer3_> must be for mouse crippled users
<imnes> k
<Tempura> I think it wanted me to type something
<Tempura> but nothing happened
<shilbert> just for my information, is acroread in universe or multiverse or what?
<shilbert> I've added universe to my sources but not multiverse yet
<pestil> shilbert: it's probably in the additional repositories, yes
<imnes> Is there a contrib and non-free like debian repos have?
<pestil> imnes: yes there is
<randabis> imnes that would be multiverse most likely
<imnes> It's in Multiverse
<imnes> I just checked
<Tempura> I'm going to try installing
<Tempura> I'm going to open IRC on another computer
<Tempura> so I can get help while I'm installing ubuntu
<randabis> ...sigh...
<randabis> he's going to wipe out his windows watch
<shilbert> what makes something go in multiverse versus universe?
<randabis> it's "free" status
<shilbert> ah
<imnes> heh, galeon can be built against web-core instead of mozilla.
<imnes> I had no idea.
<pestil> shilbert: I thing universe only has certified "freedom" software
<Danko123456> Ok, so I am trying to set up a dual boot, have been for days, here is some info...
<Danko123456> Two hard disks, one 40GB, one 160GB, the 40GB one is set up to be the primary(the one it boots into), also that is the one that has Ubuntu on it.
<Danko123456> This is what my /boot/grub/menu.lst looks like:
<Danko123456> .....
<Danko123456> title		Memory test
<Danko123456> root		(hd0,0)
<randabis> if it isn't a "free" program then it will be in multiverse
<Danko123456> kernel		/memtest86+.bin
<pestil> shilbert: multiverse has proprietary software too.
<Danko123456> ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<Danko123456> title           Windows XP
<shilbert> ah
<Danko123456> root            (hd1,0)
<Danko123456> makeactive
<Danko123456> chainloader     +1
<Danko123456> Also I have ran update-grub after having changed it, this is what the error looks like when I boot
<Danko123456> Booting 'Windows XP'
<Danko123456> root          (hd1,0)
<shilbert> Weird, fglrx wasn't in multiverse if I remember though
<randabis> good lord man
<Danko123456> Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<Danko123456> makeactive
<Danko123456> chainloader +1
<randabis> don't do that
<Danko123456> So please let me know what you make of all that...
<imnes> jeez
<imnes> man nex time paste all that to a web page
<Danko123456> Well, it was supposed to be on one entry...
<randabis> pastebin.ca works
<shilbert> http://rafb.net/paste/ is nice too
<pestil> Danko123456: try pastebin.com
<Danko123456> For the issue, or the message?
<runenes> message
<shilbert> For the message :P
<Danko123456> so how does that help my dual boot?
<Danko123456> :P
<pestil> good bye
<shilbert> hmm
<runenes> Danko123456, post the url after you've pasted it to one of the past-thingies
<shilbert> Anyone know if there's something equivalent to programs like Norton Ghost for backing up ext3 partitions?
<imnes> shilbert - I've backed up ext3 partitions with ghost, so it works if you have it.
<shilbert> interesting
<feli1> Is there a cache for the nicknames ??? Because I've set my nick to felix but it is replaced by feri1 ??? thus felix exists but not looged ?
<Danko123456> I dont know how to do it, are you going to try to help me after I do it?
<shilbert> 2003 or 2004?
<Tempura> okay, I'm installing ubuntu on my computer
<feli1> feli1 ...
<Tempura> I don't know what to do now
<Danko123456> http://pastebin.com/239522
<shilbert> 2004 maybe actually called '9', I forget
<feli1> btw: randabis?
<Danko123456> Wasnt too hard...:)
<randabis> yeah?
<feli1> nvidia-glx just works out of the box in this installation! :-)
<randabis> :)
<Danko123456> Just let me know if anyone is gonna take a look at it...
<shilbert> I was surprised at fglrx working straight away too
<shilbert> although I spent like two hours trying to get DRI to work before figuring out it was commented out in xorg.conf
<feli1> dunno what happened during warty-to-hoary upgrade before ...
* shilbert hangs his head in shame
<Tempura> the installer doesn't explain how to partition well
<randabis> you can't resize partitions with the ubuntu installer
<Tempura> the only option seems to be "format disk"
<underdog> has anyone had a problem with "undefined reference to `XF86VidModeQueryVersion'" when compiling something?
<feli1> aarrrg! don't like "feli1" !!! changing to "felix_1"
<Tempura> I can't? That explains a LOT
<Tempura> then how do I resize it?
<randabis> hence why we told you to resize it beforehand
<randabis> we've been over that
<felix_1> ?
<felix_1> ahh! feel better now!
<Tempura> I didn't understand how to without deleting the data
<randabis> you'll need to use partitioning software such as bootitng or the ultimate boot cd
<lunitik> felix_1: meet /nick  ... and /help
<shilbert> qtparted can resize partitions
<imnes> Danko123456 - It says your partition type is 7, NTFS which is right. I'm not sure why it says type unknown though
<shilbert> although I managed to break an NTFS partition and had to do a WinXP recovery install once
<shilbert> which is why I ghost my windows partition onto another drive before screwing with the partitions now :P
<randabis> lol
<mebaran151> shilbert, do you know about qtparted
<mebaran151> really easy
<mebaran151> really safe
<felix_1> lunitik: I don;t don;t understand - what do you mean? is it to force "felix" nick or what ?>
<shilbert> qtparted is what broke my NTFS partition! :P
<randabis> gparted > qtparted
<mebaran151> oh
<Danko123456> thanks. I am gonna paste what my fdisk for that drive says too.
<mebaran151> Qtparted I think is based on the good nftsprogs
<shilbert> Yeah
<shilbert> I think it was just a fluke
<mebaran151> the nftsprogs have really gone a long way
<mebaran151> no
<mebaran151> awhile back
<mebaran151> I think the ntfsprogs werent safe
<mebaran151> but they finally got them to be more reliable than the ones by Partitionmagic
<shilbert> Is there a good writable NTFS driver at all nowadays?
<mebaran151> just not as easy to use
<randabis> whatever you do, do NOT use qtparted to resize a reiserfs partition
<shilbert> ah, cool
<shilbert> I'll remember that :P
<lunitik> feli1: you can /msg felix and ask him/her to let you use the name I guess  :/
<mebaran151> ranabis, can I convert my ext3 partition to reiserfs
<mebaran151> I have always wondered that
<lunitik> mebaran151: no
<Xappe> ah, Call of Dutu did run in cedega cvs, good beginning...but it locked quite hard when i tried to quit the game...
<shilbert> I'm tempted to put my common data on an ext3 partition and install an ext3 driver on windows rather than an ntfs driver on linux :P
<randabis> shilbert, I believe there is something out there, can't remember the name
<Xappe> *Duty
<lunitik> well... not without losing data
<randabis> mebaran151, not without wiping them out first
<shilbert> I think there's one that loads the windows NTFS driver?
<mebaran151> what about the convert prog
<mebaran151> captive-ntfs
<shilbert> like WINE/ndiswrapper/whatever style
<mebaran151> it works most of the time
<imnes> Danko123456 - add the line  rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<Tempura> okay, I'm downloading UBCD
<randabis> shilbert, that's what I'm referring to, but I can't remember the name
<mebaran151> convertfs
<imnes> see if that makes a difference.
<shilbert> ah
<Tempura> but I don't know how to use it
<Danko123456> Thanks will try.
<shilbert> Well I can find it on google if I need it
<felix_1> lunitik: ah! if there is already a felix, I don;t want to disturb -- I feel well with "felix_1" anyway, I have ONE son named "Felix" :-) He's the #1! hehehe
<mebaran151> lunitik, then what is convertfs for
<runenes> to make services not start up, is it sufficient to chmod -x in /etc/init.d/ ?
<Danko123456> Ill be back in any case.
<randabis> you'll have to burn it like you did ubuntu and knoppix...I can't help you from there..haven't ever used it
<Tempura> ok
<Danko123456> THats instead of the other root line right?
<mebaran151> runenes, I dont think that is the best idea
<randabis> well I have used it, but when I did it did not have partitioning software on it
<mebaran151> if you want no services to start
<randabis> maybe check the site for info
<mebaran151> just boot into single user mode
<heliolith> So, has anyone ever been prompted to RE-insert the Cd-rom during an Ubuntu install?  The only times I have been prompted were the times the install eventually ended up not going well...  I have one such machine currently that won't load X, and is stuck at command prompt... I'm not sure how to re-patch it, so I'm probably going to start from square one again with it...
<mebaran151> I dont think they have any services under that
<runenes> mebaran151, I want to stop some services from starting automatically
* regeya cringes when he reads 'boot into single user mode'
<imnes> yes I think so Danko123456
<Danko123456> thanks
<mebaran151> runenes, then I guess your way should work
<imnes> I've never dual booted so might be wrong :(
<mebaran151> it is just sort of dangerous
<Tempura> I want to resize the ntfs partition and create a fat partition so I can install ubuntu... will UBCD do that?
<lunitik> runenes: try 'rcconf'  'sudo apt-get install rcconf'
<mebaran151> make sure you know what you want done
<randabis> Tempura, maybe, but ubuntu doesn't use fat
<imnes> Danko123456 was looking at this: http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:JJQnTtrdUv0J:www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-30442.html+add+xp+partition+to+grub&hl=en&start=4&client=firefox
<Tempura> it doesn't?
<Tempura> then what?
<mebaran151> lunitik, so what is convertfs for
<randabis> you'll want ext3
<randabis> but let ubuntu installer handle that part
<randabis> just resize the partition, and leave unused space
<felix_1> oh my god! cannot run as root! and no sudo user!!!!
<Tempura> ok
<stuNNed> felix_1: boot into single user mode?
* regeya cringes again
<Tempura> will 30 GB each be enough for windows and ubuntu?
<pUTo> Hey I'm interested in trying Ubuntu but i'm having trouble getting to their site http://www.ubuntulinux.org is anyone else having problems?
<heliolith> lol regeya
<mebaran151> lunitik, convertfs does do that conversion
<randabis> I recommend about 10 gig free space or more...minimum of about 5
<Tempura> so 30 will be plenty?
<randabis> yeah
<Tempura> ok
<regeya> don't tell me...let me guess...ubuntu is set up to ask for root password when dropping down to runlevel 1
<felix_1> I need a sudo account (  my default user ), thus where I can put this to be sudoer ???
<heliolith> puto do you speak spanish?
<shilbert> Hrm, so when you do 'sudo' on Ubuntu, and it asks for your password - is that your normal user account password, and root just has no password and ability to log in? Or are they both the same from the beginning?
<pUTo> yes
<regeya> except that it's oh-so-wonderful to not have a root password
<shilbert> You can always go sudo bash :)
<heliolith> lol i can load ubuntulinux.org fine
<regeya> dsaadsf
* regeya sighs.
<randabis> I booted into single user mode yesterday
<Tempura> long download... I'll just stare at my Osaka wallpaper until it finishes
<pUTo> claro que si
<heliolith> puto: which version you want maybe I can pass you the link
<randabis> it didn't ask me for a password
<pUTo> warty 4.1 i think
<Tempura> I bet everyone thinks I'm talking about the city
<randabis> probably some anime thing
<shilbert> But you're not, are you?
* shilbert is PSYCHIC!
<Tempura> of course not
<heliolith> puto what country are you in?
<mebaran151> how much better is reiserfs than ext3
<Tempura> why would I stare at a city?
<mebaran151> I am thinking of having some risky fun
<mebaran151> with convertfs
<pUTo> i've just been reading about it and thought i'd try it out but i cant get to their site
<randabis> mebaran151, reiserfs is faster when using small files
<magnon> hm
<pUTo> USA
<magnon> is my alt button supposed to break in hoary?
<randabis> really I don't think it's worth it
<mebaran151> randabis, how small is small
<mebaran151> I mean
<heliolith> PUTO: try this http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/releases/warty/
<randabis> probably a meg or less, not sure
<mebaran151> would it speed up /etc? :)
<randabis> probably
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> randabis, do you know anything about convertfs
<Tempura> aw, the download's done... I can't stare at her anymore
<randabis> convertfs will wipe the data from the partitions..I know that much
<heliolith> does anyone have a solution for doing MULTIPLE ubuntu installs without having to wait for everything to download every single time?
<mebaran151> randabis, really
<randabis> yes
<mebaran151> all it says is it can convert an inplace filesystem
<mebaran151> seems rather odd to have a utility to that
<mebaran151> if it has to delete all the data
<mebaran151> I could just go to cfdisk
<randabis> well I think it is meant to convert ext2 to ext3
<randabis> so no data loss would occur there iirc
<mebaran151> I thought one used tune2fs for that
<mebaran151> create a journal
<randabis> perhaps, I'm not real familiar with all those disk utils
<mebaran151> EXAMPLE
<mebaran151>      convertfs /dev/hda2 ext2 reiserfs
<mebaran151> this was jus the example
<mebaran151> I will do more research
<mebaran151> it looks like the holy grail of file system conversion utilities
<mebaran151> it doesnt ask for any info
<mebaran151> and it looks ridiculously simple to use
<pUTo> heliolith: thanks for the link - its working
<Tempura> now it's burning the cd... I get to stare at my osaka wallpaper some more
<heliolith> no hay de que (= no prob.
<randabis> heliolith, you could opt not to download updates during the install
<pUTo> de donde eres
<Anubis> what is it? esetroot?
<Tempura> in case anyone cares... GIS for "osaka" and she's the only anime character on the first page
<underdog> has anyone had a problem with "undefined reference to `XF86VidModeQueryVersion'" when compiling something?
<mebaran151> how does the initrd know which modules to load for the filesystem
<heliolith> puto: NY... randabis but then it would be not "up to date" right?
<mebaran151> I have always been amazed at that
<randabis> heliolith, not until you update
<heliolith> randabis and all the updating could be done via synaptic?
<Danko123456> Hi, please read : http://pastebin.com/239526
<shilbert> Danko, what's wrong with it?
<mebaran151> sry
<shilbert> I could show you how mine looks
<Dreamer3_> mmmmmmmmm
<Danko123456> With what, shilbert?
<Danko123456> I mean whats wrong with what?
<shilbert> With your menu.lst
<shilbert> Oh, I see
<Danko123456> Hehe
<Danko123456> Whats wrong, if I only knew...
<randabis> heliolith, sure
<heliolith> ok thanks
<Tempura> that's great
<Tempura> UBCD can't resize NTFS partitions
<Danko123456> I would be thankful, if you were to show me what your looks like...if it relates to my situation...
<randabis> haha
<Lance> Good evening
<shilbert> Well, let me paste it
<randabis> welcome ol' buddy
<Danko123456> hi
<heliolith> I want my school to look like this someday!! http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20050207#1
<Danko123456> Thank you.
<randabis> Lance pwns u all
<randabis> lol
<shilbert> http://rafb.net/paste/results/EZfRFd73.html
<shilbert> My windows partition instructions are above the magic kernel area
<shilbert> (just search for Windows)
<shilbert> Looks basically the same as yours though
<randabis> hmm maybe these torrents will finish this millenium
<Danko123456> thanks, Ill try that.
<Anubis> pseudo-transparency is lost
<shilbert> I think all the options are the same :|
<shilbert> Did you have a bootloader on that drive?
<shilbert> err partition
<shilbert> I would assume Windows always has one
<underdog> has anyone had a problem with "undefined reference to `XF86VidModeQueryVersion'" when compiling something?
<shilbert> underdog, during compiling or linking?
<Danko123456> heliolith: I completely agree about the school thing :D
<underdog> compiling
<Tempura> which UBCD program do I use to resize NTFS partitions?
<shilbert> What are you #including?
<shilbert> X stuff?
<underdog> actually
<underdog> what I'm compiling doesn't use X stuff at all
<underdog> it might use libs that are staticlly linked to that, though
<underdog> I have the feeling I may need to compile xorg from scratch
<daniels> underdog: er, no
<daniels> you just need libXxf86vm
<daniels> which is in libxxf86vm-dev
<Tempura> how do I resize NTFS partitions?
<underdog> Tempura, you don't
<Tempura> then how the hell do I install ubuntu?
<magnon> remove the ntfs partition? :>
<underdog> daniels, installed and up-to-date
<magnon> I thought it was possible to resize them though
<ficusplanet> Tempura, look up/download the Linux System Rescue CD.  It will let you resize the NTFS partition with qtparted.
<Tempura> I can't just remove the partition
<magnon> in any case you can do it through windows with Partition Magic or something like that
<Tempura> so I can't without spending money?
<regeya> ubuntu overtook mandrake, eh?
<Danko123456> Are you in the states, tempura?
* regeya remembers when mandrake was rh + kde
<shilbert> lol
<daniels> underdog: then you need to fix whatever you're compiling to link with -lXxf86vm
<ficusplanet> Tempura, Linux System Rescue CD = FREE
<magnon> Tempura: how you achieve partition magic is entirely up to you. :> but ficusplanet's idea is good enough
<shilbert> oh so it WAS a linking phase error
<regeya> well, if anyone deserves to take mandrake's spot, I suppose it should be ubuntu
<Danko123456> plus if you are anywhere but the states, I think it is perfectly safe to downmload it from some fileshare program...
<shilbert> ubuntu has been impressive
<Tempura> I wish I was outside the states
<Danko123456> So you are...
<shilbert> I didn't have to spend a week getting fglrx to work like for FC2
<Danko123456> heh
<underdog> daniels, let me try
<Danko123456> well good luck tehn..
<underdog> daniels, same problem :)
<Danko123456> How about if I get the file for you, and send it to you in PM, is that illegal in the states too?
<Tempura> will qtparted resize ntfs partitions?
<mebaran151> why cant we just use the mirrors
* regeya blue-sky-dreams that the next big desktop linux distro will focus on gnustep ;-)
<ficusplanet> Tempura, yes
<mebaran151> Tempura, most definitely yes
<Tempura> ok, then where do I get it?
<shilbert> oh man
<ficusplanet> Tempura, Just google for it.
<shilbert> Did you guys see the Steve Jobs NextSTEP thing that was on Slashdot?
<Danko123456> the video
<Danko123456> ?
<shilbert> yeah
<Danko123456> I have it here,..
<Danko123456> its pretty sweet.
<Tempura> it doesn't run in windows
<Danko123456> No?
<Danko123456> heh...then get to it...
<Danko123456> :)
<Danko123456> He presents it as if it is some big thing...how old is that presentation?
<mebaran151> regeya, I have always wanted GNUStep
<shilbert> It's kind of funny how much they basically figured out over ten years ago and people are just now catching up to on most installs
<Tempura> I'm so confused
<shilbert> it's from 1993 or so, I think
<Danko123456> Yeah, for then it is very impressive.
<Danko123456> FOr now...it is almost standard...
<shilbert> Well, the Services thing was kind of nice
<shilbert> OS X has that
<Danko123456> I am getting an iBook tommorow at 12 noon, according to Fedex...
<Danko123456> I must brag..
<shilbert> :O
<Danko123456> I am totally pumped.
<Danko123456> heh
<Danko123456> pumped...
<Danko123456> Excited...its my first laptop...
<Danko123456> I think it is gonna have a dual boot of Mac OS X, and Ubuntu....
<Danko123456> Maybe some other distro...
<regeya> mebaran151, it always sounds great in theory
<Danko123456> I have a debian here on my desk...
<Danko123456> but jusging on how dual boots havce been working for me so far...
<regeya> I set up ubuntu on a sawtooth last week.  Went really smoothly.
<mebaran151> I tried installing all the pkgs
<eatmyshor> I am here to let you know of a new site that just launched.  www.FreeStuffNation.com . get all kinds of free stuff (free ipods/free minimacs/free lcd monitors).
<eatmyshor> www.freestuffnation.com
<mebaran151> for GNUStep
<Danko123456> is that guy for real?
<mebaran151> but it never seemed to add another thing to boot
<Danko123456> or is that some kind of script type thing?
<regeya> yay irc spam
<stuNNed> fucking spammer
<regeya> probably
<Danko123456> heh
<Danko123456> sweet...
<regeya> eatmyshor
<stuNNed> www.infectmycomputerwithviriiandspywareFreeStuffNation.com
<Danko123456> hahhaa
<Danko123456> All right, another reboot, see ya afterwards.
<mebaran151> is GNUStep like XFCE or Fluxbox
<Menaherann> hello
<Menaherann> are you guys familiar with madrake?
<mebaran151> I can do some Mandrake
<Menaherann> mandrake
<mebaran151> it is not as good as Ubuntu though
<Menaherann> hello there!
<regeya> no, gnustep is an implementation of the nextstep specification...in theory, you could apply any cocoa programming knowledge you have toward gnustep.
<mebaran151> I dont know no stinkin' cocoa :)
<randabis> gnustep will run the hurd kernel eventuall hehe
<regeya> there are a few desktop apps out there for gnustep, but it's all very disogrganized
<randabis> if it doesn't already
<regeya> hahahahahah
<Menaherann> well i tride to install ubuntu in my old laptop, but it refuses to work.
* regeya eagerly awaits the Debian GNU/Hurd release, coming in 2055!
<randabis> there's a gnustep livecd now lolz
<randabis> regeya, HA
<daniels> guys, offtpoic
<shilbert> I'm gone
<Tempura> I can't figure out how to use qtparted
<niptac> crimsun: this one works: echo "export JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/j2sdk1.4.2_07" >> ~/.bashrc
<Menaherann> so actually if you guys could give this newvie a hand it'll be greatly appreciated
<Menaherann> :)
<randabis> Tempura, you have to run it in a linux environment
<mebaran151> Hurd Kernel
<mebaran151> I never got that either
<Tempura> I think I am
<mebaran151> Why do we even need it
<mebaran151> it sounds sort of cool
<regeya> speaking of gnustep, has anyone run it under ubuntu?  I'd love to install gnu reniassance and develop native apps here at home, then recompile 'em at work on my panther box ;-)
<Tempura> I don't know which file to use
<Tempura> I don't know what to download or where
<regeya> 'coz I'm not holding my breath for a "native" GTK+ on OS X
<randabis> regeya, I'm pretty sure it will run, haven't tried
<randabis> the packages are certainly there
<regeya> hm.
<Menaherann> hello?
<mebaran151> Java
<Danko123456> heh it did not make a difference/
<mebaran151> I need to get that to go too
<Lokken> So... is this a good place to ask a couple of questions?
<underdog> Lokken, this is a good place to ask a question several times and not to get a single valid answer
<Tempura> I simply can't figure out how I'm supposed to install ubuntu without deleting windows
* regeya looks around, sighs, and holds up a sign that says "Don't ask to ask, just ask"
<Danko123456> Please read : http://pastebin.com/239524 , if you already have not and know anything about dual booting.
<Menaherann> ok..
<randabis> Tempura, resize the partition with partitioning software
<randabis> ...
<lakin> Tempura: you'l l need free space on a hard drive.  If windows already has the entire hard drive partitioned for itself, then you'll need to use a partitioning tool to resize the windows partition.
<Menaherann> i installed ubuntu in my old laptop.
<Tempura> I can't get partitioning software that will resize ntfs
<Lokken> SB Audigy 2 ZS, Ubuntu Hoary Array-4, no sound.
<randabis> check your mixer
<Menaherann> but it gets stuck... doesn't finish the rebboting?
<lakin> Tempura: what are the reasons you need to keep windows? Data? Activations?
<randabis> make sure the volume isn't down
<Lokken> Mixer's turned up.
<Tempura> I'm not sure
<Menaherann> i mean it prompts me for username/password
* regeya scrolls back...um, underdog, looks like you got *your* question answered... ;-)
<Danko123456> Would you like me to download partition magic from somewhere, and put a link to it on a website, so you can download?
<Lokken> And alsamixer is showing it as my sound card.
<Tempura> no
<Menaherann> but then it hangs?
<Danko123456> Ill change its name and everything...
<randabis> Lokken, emu10k1?
<Lokken> Yep.
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmmmm
<underdog> regeya, noone helped on the solution
<calamari> anyone know of a good channel to discuss computer building?
<Dreamer3> does sudo catch credentials or something?
<underdog> regeya, but I got it right already
<Dreamer3> i can't figure out how it works
<Dreamer3> it only prompts me for a password like once
* regeya scrolls up again...what the...uh...
<Tempura> you may have a point
<jdub> see /etc/sudoers
<randabis> Lokken check desktop --> Preferences --> multimedia systems selector
<Tempura> why do I want to keep windows?
<Dreamer3> jdub: ok :)
<calamari> tempura: for wine libs :)
<randabis> you should have both set to esd
<Danko123456> if you have diff devices...that are not supported by Linux..
<randabis> if that doesn't work, try alsa
<lakin> Tempura: My point is that it's typically easier to repartition your hard drive using the ubuntu install, leaving room for a windows install, then install windows, and finally install ubuntu.
<mebaran151> Evolution will be unborked by the time Hoary is frozen
<mebaran151> right
<mebaran151> we arent going to freeze Hoary with an Evolution that doesnt start
<regeya> underdog, so you're saying you figured it out without intervention...uh...
<Tempura> you know what?
<Lokken> Still no go, Randabis.
<Tempura> I'm going to do it
<Danko123456> no, tell us.
<Danko123456> sweet.
<Lokken> No go for ESD/Alsa/OSS
<Danko123456> backup data...
<Danko123456> if you want..
<lakin> Tempura: make sure that everying you'll need to use in ubuntu works from the live-cd first?
<randabis> well set it to esd...leave it
<lakin> and back up data.
<lakin> what's array 4?
<Tempura> I can't think of anything I can't get later
<pussfeller> my mass storage device is not showing up in /media
<randabis> array 4 is the latest milestone release of hoary
<jdub> lakin: latest versioned test release for hoary
<regeya> oh come on...go ahead and freeze hoary with a b0rked evolution.  we'll wait a few months.  we won't get any important email. ;-)
<randabis> I don't even use evolution :p
<Menaherann> did anybody got my message?
<Dreamer3> ah, tty_tickets
<Danko123456> yeah, me neither.
<Dreamer3> neat
<lakin> jdub: thanks.
<Lokken> Possible that I may need to add some info to /etc/modules?
<randabis> you shouldn't need to
<randabis> but check lsmod
<Lokken> Oh, I should mention that this is the AMD64 version too.
<mebaran151> randabis, what do you use for contact management
<randabis> thunderbird
<Danko123456> Menaherann: I did I just dont know how to do anything about it.
<regeya> I'd use Postilion.app, but I'm not a total freak
<mebaran151> thunderbird only stores names and emails
<randabis> that's all I need it to do
<Dreamer3> hmmm, i'm guessing that upgradming my startup-notification to install xfce won't break anything?
<mebaran151> I usu need phone numbers and addresses
<lakin> I had a question I wanted to ask when coming in here, but then Tempura's question caught my eye, and now I can't remember what I wanted to ask.
<randabis> lol
<Danko123456> heh
<Lokken> lsmod|grep snd shows a bunch of things. Among them, my emu10k1, bt87x (TV Card) and a couple of other little unimportant things.
<Tempura> lol sorry
<randabis> Lokken, maybe check the forums...I'm really not sure
<pussfeller> kontact is alot more functional than evolution
<Tempura> I'm going to delete windows and never look back
<Lokken> This should be a quick and easy one, while I'm here... turning off the grouping of similar windows?
<Danko123456> Please read : http://pastebin.com/239524 , if you already have not and know anything about dual booting.
<lakin> Lokken: when you say "no sound" what exactly do you mean.  Do the sound programs "pretend" to play and you just don't get sound, or do they claim there isn't a device?
<randabis> until you find something you want to do that only windows can...lolz
<Menaherann> any other here understands what's happening with my thign?
<Lokken> Pretend to play, no output.
<Xappe> hmm, when installing games with cvscedega, what the h*ll do you do to be able to change cd?
<lakin> Lokken: are the channels muted?
<Lokken> Nope.
<randabis> I asked that :p
<Lokken> Checked, double checked.
<Tempura> yes
<jdub> Lokken: right click the little grippy to the left of the window buttons, click preferences
<lakin> you un-muted EVERY channel?
<Tempura> the epic chicken fight on family guy
<lakin> (that one always gets me)
<Lokken> Ah, missed that little thing jdub, stupid 1600x1200 res. :)
<Lokken> The output ones, yes, Lakin.
<randabis> Lokken you could also try using alsamixer
<Lokken> I did it w/ the alsamixer :)
<lakin> yeah, I use alsamixer to make sure.
<redrum> hey all
<Danko123456> hi
<redrum> I'm struggling to get my sound working...
<redrum> I think the system just isn't choosing the right 'device' to play on
<lakin> the other thing that gets me is to make sure that the speakers are correctly plugged in.  (both fully plugged in, and plugged into the right connection)
<Tempura> family guy is hilarious
<Menaherann> I' sturggling to get my alaptop going...
<Lokken> Sound works under WinXP, Warty, FC3, etc.
<lakin> Oh! my question was about getting a laptop to go to sleep.  With debian my laptop always tried to go to sleep when I closed it.  With hoary it doesn't even attempt it.
<redrum> i can run 'aplay' and specify '-D plug:iec958' and i get sound, but not through anything else
<randabis> lakin mine used to, but it stopped sleeping lately
<randabis> not sure
<randabis> with hoary
<redrum> so how do i get the sound to play through that device all the time?
<Dreamer3> wait....
<Dreamer3> it's not irssi that's changed
<Dreamer3> it's screen
<randabis> hah
<Dreamer3> or ubuntu *light going on*
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmmm
<lakin> randabis, yeah, but it's an IBM thing and I was pretty sure that the IBM sleep was mostly hardware implemented?
<randabis> not sure
<Woodstxkk> Hello.  Can ubuntu be installed on an old 333 mhz iMac successfully?
<randabis> I'm just tellin' ya you aren't the only one :p
<Dreamer3> lakin: that's because ubuntu is acpi... you were using apm with debian?
<lakin> Dreamer3, no, I think it was acpi with debian as well ( I rolled my own kernel ). but I'll check into that.
<Menaherann> sooooooo... no hel[ here?
<Dreamer3> lakin: if you have acpid installed you can configure it to do something when you close the lid without a lot of effort
<Dreamer3> lakin: i don't really use my laptop like most though so i don't worry about such things
<mebaran151> what is vbetool
<Danko123456> at this time, I believe you are out of luck, Menaherann, but do not feel you are the only one, for my issue has not been solved either.
<Tempura> well, I just deleted windows on my laptop
<Danko123456> :)
<randabis> dun dun dun
<Danko123456> that is a very nice thing to do, Tempura.
<Tempura> I'm not looking back
<lakin> Dreamer3, I'll look into it.
<Danko123456> I am proud of you...
* lakin cheers for Tempura.
* lakin is windowless and I have 4 computer in the house.
<randabis> no windows here either
<lakin> Server running debian, laptop on ubuntu, desktop on ubuntu and macosx laptop for the girlfriend.
<randabis> well, my sis still dual boots and my stepbro and dad still use it
<Tempura> I'm not saying anything about anyone else's computer though
<NuuB> crimsun: if you are around to see this, thank you for the help yesterday. i am now online via ubuntu
<Menaherann> another question totaly different
<redrum> i cant figure out HOW to boot my windows partition anymore...
<randabis> edit menu.lst
<Menaherann> this regarding configuring the internet in my desktop.
<Dreamer3> anyone have any tips of keeping firefox loaded into memory all the time?
<randabis> dunno
<randabis> didn't like opera? ;p
<lakin> Dreamer3, leave it open?
<Dreamer3> lakin: well, sometimes i close the last window... need a hidden window or something
<redrum> where is menu.lst located?
<lakin> Dreamer3, I always have my gmail window open.
<lakin> redrum, /boot/grub typically
<randabis> i'm installing kde for the heck of it hah
<mebaran151> randabis, no
<mebaran151> NO
<Menaherann> i connect via usb to the interent, how do i configure that in my ubuntu partiton?
<randabis> my sessions selector is gonna be huge
<mebaran151> ANOTHER ONE FALLS IN THE LINE OF DUTY
<NuuB> is gcc part of the standard 1 cd install?
<snowblink> redrum: you can find files on your system by using locate
<Danko123456> Does your network use DHCP, or PPPoE?
<mebaran151> what do you have randabis
<Tempura> kind of ironic that I'm talking about formatting my laptop and installing ubuntu
<mebaran151> ?
<randabis> I didn't say I was gonna USE kde... :p
<mebaran151> I have XFCE and Gnome installed
<Tempura> when I'm using a windows pc to chat right now
<Menaherann> is that with my, danko?
<randabis> I have gnome, xfce, fluxbox, and now kde heh
<mebaran151> XFCE is sexy
<Danko123456> Yup.
<randabis> I like choices
<Menaherann> dhcp
<redrum> how do i search for a file on my hd?
<Danko123456> well, its not working?
<randabis> locate foo
<snowblink> redrum: you can find files on your system by using locate
<mebaran151> I never like Fluxbox
<mebaran151> I dont know why
<mebaran151> XFCE seemed so much better
<Menaherann> not in ubuntu, i'm connected thrugh my win partition
<Danko123456> its supposed to work on install.
<Danko123456> DHCP is.
<Danko123456> I am not sure.
<Menaherann> via usb?
<Danko123456> sorry,
<Danko123456> :)
<randabis> Menaherann, it's a usb adapter?
<Menaherann> yep
* Danko123456 give Menaherann a smiley face so he feels better.
<Menaherann> 2wire Pc Port
<redrum> how do i list my partitions so i can find out which one has windows on it?
<randabis> Menaherann, you'll need to find out if it is supported in linux, look for a driver, compile it and install it
<Menaherann> -piece of shit- but the only one o have right now1
<Danko123456> fdisk
<mebaran151> cfdisk
<Danko123456> fdisk /dev/hda
<mebaran151> qtparted
<snowblink> redrum: sudo fdisk -l
<Danko123456> either will do.
<mebaran151> all these programs can do it
<randabis> depending on the chipset, ndiswrapper might work for it, or it might have a native linux driver
<Danko123456> and yes, sudo.
<lakin> later guys.
<mebaran151> qtparted or cfdisk might work out ok
<redrum> thx all
<Menaherann> ok... i belive is not. at lest the website doesn't tell me anithing
<Danko123456> yup.
<randabis> you said you used mandrake before? did it ever work in mandrake?
<Menaherann> when i go to the device manager is recognized though.
<mebaran151> on ubuntu
<mebaran151> can I reenable the root account
<randabis> sure you can
<mebaran151> or is that going to be difficult
<mebaran151> and not worth the time
<randabis> don't know why you'd want to though
<Agrajag> yes, but there's really no reason to
<mebaran151> yeah
<Agrajag> sudo does the same thing su does, only better
<mebaran151> I like sudo
<mebaran151> a bit
<mebaran151> but sometimes I pine for the good old days
<Agrajag> sudo -s if you really need a plain root shell
<mebaran151> with the wheel group
<mebaran151> ah
<mebaran151> I know about sudo
<mebaran151> but sometimes I feel it is overkill
<mebaran151> su always served me fine
<Agrajag> and using a root password isn't?
<mebaran151> although being able to execute one command with sudo is nice
<mebaran151> Agrajag
<Menaherann> any alternatives?
<mebaran151> I guess it all is
<mebaran151> just pondering
<mebaran151> see
<mebaran151> I got my system all working
<Agrajag> sudo lets you set finer permissions for root access
<mebaran151> so now I have to go about hacking it to death
<Agrajag> much nicer for multiuser systems
<Agrajag> mostly unnecessary for a desktop though
<Danko123456> Menaherann: You looked at the documentation on the website?
<Danko123456> the ubuntu one...
<Menaherann> nope.
<Menaherann> which docimentation do you mean, exactly/
<Danko123456> Check this page out then, I am not sure if it helps.
<Menaherann> ??
<Danko123456> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards/view?searchterm=usb
<Menaherann> is it a problem with my network card or my adapter?
<Danko123456> I dont know...
<redrum> can someone show me what their menu.lst entry looks like for booting winxp?
<Danko123456> Try this page for your laptop too.
<Danko123456> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops/view?searchterm=usb
<Danko123456> http://rafb.net/paste/results/EZfRFd73.html redrum
<Tempura> how long does it normally take to install everything?
<Dreamer3> is there a way to tell ubuntu not to load certail modules?
<Danko123456> that is for when you want the windows to start automatically.
<Danko123456> Unless you go to te grub menu,...
<Danko123456> if you tell me which partition your windows is...
<Danko123456> Ill tell you what yours should look like.
<Tempura> I would have expected it to be done by now
<redrum> sda1
<Danko123456> hmph.
<randabis> brb
<Danko123456> then I am not sure.
<Danko123456> Anyone else?
<redrum> why is it different?
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<Danko123456> Basically, I think you would change the root line to...root		(sd0,0)??
<Dreamer3> i want to stop the OSS mixer from loading
<Danko123456> cause it is on a different partition.
<redrum> ok
<redrum> i'll give it a shot
<Danko123456> well, I would wait if I were you.
<redrum> think i might screw everything up?
<Danko123456> Cause the (sd0,0) is just a guess.
<Danko123456> WEll, no, I dont think so.
<Danko123456> Just maybe someone else tells you exactly what to do, I mean what the heck, try it...
<Danko123456> :)
<redrum> well the ubuntu entries are all hd(0,2)... but the boot partition for ubuntu is sda3
<Danko123456> is the windows the fuirst partition?
<redrum> yes
<Danko123456> then do .root		(h0,0)
<Danko123456> I mean it should work.
<redrum> ok i'll try
<Danko123456> What do you have on the second partition?
<Menaherann> well, danko my network card is suppported and with flying collors....
<Danko123456> Great!
<Danko123456> :)
<redrum> you know what, i'm not too sure
<Menaherann> howvere my laptop is a satelite 1555cds
<Danko123456> Maybe I just solved my own problem.
<Danko123456> Ill brb, gotta try something.
<Menaherann> there are othere toshiba satelites but not that one
<Menaherann> hmmmm.....
<Danko123456> try root		(h0,0), then if that does not do it root		(h0,1), redrum.
* Dreamer3 wonders.
<Menaherann> beacuse the thing is that my laptop  right now it has the pretty ubuntu screnn  asking me to log in.
<Lokken> Okay, so fixed my sound problem from earlier.
<Danko123456> Then it may not be supported, I really dont know much about this stuff, Menaherann, maybe you can try in a few hours here, some of  the guys are really good at this stuff.
<Lokken> Was one little setting that I overlooked.
<FAST> so ehhh... anyone know how to get dcc to work if you're behind a router?
<Tempura> how long does it usually take to install ubuntu?
<Lokken> alsamixer was set to use digital out instead of analog.
<mebaran151> dcc?
<mebaran151> is that like distributed compiling
<mebaran151> or something
<mebaran151> it sounds like it
<randabis> HAH
<randabis> I booted kde
<FAST> nope, just normal IRC dcc
<randabis> and gdesklets works with it lol
<mebaran151> oh
<NuuB> does ubuntu have a download manager that can optimize for 56k and handle resumes incase of disconnect?
<Lokken> wget?
<mebaran151> NuuB, wget
<mebaran151> is awesome for everything under 2 gigs
<Lokken> I need a good iTunes replacement.
<Lokken> Rhythmbox just doesn't cut it.
<NuuB> even on 56k which periodically disconnects (this would be good) - i'll look it up
<mebaran151> Lokken, hahahahahahahahahahahahah
<Tempura> it's going to be hard learning how to use linux instead of windows
<Tempura> but I don't care
<snowblink> Lokken: amarok?
<stuNNed> NuuB: prozilla as well but servers usually don't like it
<Lokken> Perhaps... Haven't checked that out yet.
<Tempura> too late to change my mind now
<stuNNed> NuuB: or downloader for x
<stuNNed> Lokken: muine is nice
<Lokken> Whoa... I need to install KDE for Amarok :(
<Lokken> That in the repos?
<alka_trash> Hey all  !
<mebaran151> Lokken, everything is the repos
<mebaran151> what do you need of itunes
<mebaran151> though
<Lokken> In the AMD64 repos?
<mebaran151> yep
<alka_trash> Hey you guys ( goonies )
<mebaran151> I am on AMD64
<redrum> it worked
<alka_trash> skype?
<Lokken> Something that can handle my 12k songs.
<mebaran151> I have you ever thought of using your fs to organize your music
<alka_trash> anyone had any success with skype?
<mebaran151> most people dont see how good folders and symlinks can be
<mebaran151> heh
<Lokken> Oh, it's very organized on my drive....
<mebaran151> but then again I like to do everything from the cli
<ProgramGeek> Hey... Does anyone here know anyways to make gnome or kde looks pretty?
<Lokken> But, I liked iTunes 'smart playlists'
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> lokken
<alka_trash> ProgramGeek: yep
<mebaran151> dll xmms
<mebaran151> and get imms
<mebaran151> does about the same thing
<mebaran151> if your music is organized well
<mebaran151> XMMS will serve you ok
<Lokken> Excellent. Have XMMS already :)
<mebaran151> imms
<mebaran151> I think there is another that does the same thign
<Lokken> Yep.
<_4strO> Player: ( xmms 1.2.10 ) Volume: ( 74% ) Title: ( /windows/musique2/a trier/[Nipponsei]  samurai champloo music record depature [Nujabes & fat jon] / Nujabes + Fat Jon - 5. mystline ) Time: ( 3:30/4:50 (72%) ) BitRate: ( 192 kbit/s - 44100 Hz )
<_4strO> ^^
<alka_trash> ProgramGeek: go to http://art.gnome.org/ and http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Lokken> Hoary is so much more responsive than XP
<mebaran151> gnomp3 is good if you are into a db of mp3
<alka_trash> Lokken: it does seem little snappier
<Gatin> hi
<Lokken> Heh, just a little ;)
<redrum> does anyone here run seti@home?
<Gatin> i am chilien
<stuNNed> hi Gatin
<Gatin> can you  writen good ?
<Gatin> pleace
<mebaran151> Lokken, so does imms do the job
<FAST> why would anyone care about volume percent, track position, bitrate....
<mebaran151> for smart playlists
<mebaran151> the only thing I think XMMS should add
<alka_trash> just wondering abut xorg.conf file, does anyone have any suggesting on tweaking it, like what modules not to load
<Lokken> It might... haven't checked it out just yet.
<mebaran151> is the ability to burn cd
<mebaran151> audio
<mebaran151> that sort of thing
<mebaran151> it does everything else perfectly well
<mebaran151> alka_trash, xorg.conf is set up for maximum use on default
<Danko123451>  Gatin: can you  writen good ?- I dont think anyone understood that one..
<mebaran151> so performance tweaks are hard to comeby
<mebaran151> resolution tweeks maybe
<Gatin> I have a problem with the audio
<alka_trash> okay
<Gatin> don't working the audio in the Totem
<alka_trash> brb
<mebaran151> nighty night
<Gatin> help me
<Danko123451> Have you looked at http://ubuntuguide.org ?
<Danko123451> Gatin...
<alka_trash> back
<Gatin> thank you Danko123451
<Gatin> i will seek in this page
<Danko123451> heh
<Danko123451> yw
<Danko123451> Does it help?
<Danko123451> all ruight, do so...that is as much as I know about that.
<alka_trash> anyone tried ubuntu on a G3 mac? I have one at work that's just sitting on the self
<Lokken> Heh, gnomp3 is crunching through my music collection.
<Menaherann> what does it mean:  KDKSBENT : invalid argument failed to bind key 255 to value 875?
<Menaherann> i get that everytime i boot
<redrum> can anyone help me get my sound working?
<Lokken> redrum, what sound card?
<NuuB> ok i am reading the --help details of wget. do i need to use --continue right away or only if --tries=0 and --retry-connrefused do not get the complete download?
<mpq> woo
<mpq> I'm free from windows
<Danko123451> :)
<mpq> now I just need to know how to set up my wireless card to run in linux
<Danko123451> on what?
<mpq> I have a wireless card in my laptop
<Danko123451> whats the card...
<Danko123451> What model/brand.
<mpq> I don't know how to find out
<Danko123451> I would like to tell you, but...
<Danko123451> Maybe look at your receipt.
<mpq> it came with the computer
<mpq> it's built in
<Danko123451> k later, guys, dont feel bad Im leaving, mpq, I didnt know how to fix it anyhow.
<alka_trash> mpq: try a command line lspci
<mpq> ah, that's it
<mpq> it's broadcom
<alka_trash> hmmm
<alka_trash> I think that you have to use the ndiswrapper with that one
<mpq> the button that turns on the card doesn't do anything in linux
<alka_trash> yep, you need to have the drive control the device and then it should work
<mpq> how do I do that?
<redrum> can someone tell me how to get my dang sound to work properly
<Anubis> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<Anubis> Can I use this iwht Hoary?^^^^
<alka_trash> go to ndiswrapper's homepage and see if they support it
<Anubis> redrum, gotta be more specific
<redrum> i have sound if I type 'aplay -D plug:iec958 foo.wav', but not when i try it through any media programs
<redrum> it's like this iec958 device is what it needs to play the sound through, but doesn't do it by default...
<guim> hi all
<guim> what is hoary exactly?
<alka_trash> guim: it the unstable version of ubuntu
<guim> ok
<lakin> The good news is that sleep seems to be working.
<guim> thank you
<guim> is it possible to download and test it yet?
<alka_trash> it's a little buggy but it has the latest she-ought
<alka_trash> guim: ye[
<guim> the thing is that CD I got don't work on my pc
<alka_trash> hmm
<redrum> i had a problem installing hoary from the downloaded CD also
<guim> some people already tried to help here (and thankyou again) but there is problem
<alka_trash> guim: try this one
<alka_trash> guim: ftp://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/releases/hoary/array-4/hoary-install-i386.iso
<guim> thank you
<alka_trash> it's hoary install
<redrum> is that a new iso?
<alka_trash> or even this one, it's a live cd
<alka_trash> ftp://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/releases/hoary/array-4/hoary-live-i386.iso
<redrum> i just installed the warty version, then upgraded
<alka_trash> pretty much the same thing
<alka_trash> redrum: no, it just a snapshot of current development
<guim> here is my problem : isolinux don't detect my keyboard
<NuuB> ok i am reading the --help details of wget. do i need to use --continue right away or only if --tries=0 and --retry-connrefused do not get the complete download?
<alka_trash> guim: usb keyboard?
<guim> the "sarge" installer do exactly the same
<guim> no, not usb
<bob2> NuuB: the latter
<guim> the "num lock" light don't even change, if you see what i mean
<alka_trash> what kind of comptuer?
<guim> amd athlon 1600 xp
<guim> ddr266
<NuuB> bob2: thank you
<guim> i found someone xho reported a bug close to this on the website
<redrum> how/where do i specify which default sound device i want the OS to use?
<guim> but i did'nt really understood the message
<alka_trash> if you have the bandwidth I would download the latest delvelop or get a usb keyboard
<guim> i am downloading it
<alka_trash> kewl
<guim> but i have no usb keyboard
<guim> you think a usb keyboard will solve this?
<alka_trash> maybe, install with apci turned off  :/
<guim> how do i do that?
<guim> what is apci?
<alka_trash> advance power control i** something
<guim> must be set in bios?
<alka_trash> can you get into your bios with your keyboard?
<guim> yes
<guim> i can
<alka_trash> when you put the ubuntu cd in, press F1 or something like that go to expert and you should have an option to install without apci
<alka_trash> hell, how old is your bios?
<kniteshade> how come i cant see kernel-image-2.6.9.1-686 when i do an apt-cache search - ive changed all the 'warty' to 'howary' in the packages.list file - and ran apt-get update, but it still isn't htere ?
<guim> i don't know
<guim> i never changed it i think
<guim> <alka_trash> when you put the ubuntu cd in, press F1 or something like that go to expert and you should have an option to install without apci
<guim> but i think i don't have any moment to do that
<guim> cause the keyboard never start when the pc loads the CD
<guim> so pressing F1 is nerver "seen"
<alka_trash> oops
<guim> :)
<alka_trash> this is like the Microsoft error,  Keyboard error - Press F1 to continue
<alka_trash> :0
<guim> so i can't install without apci
<alka_trash> :)
<guim> yes :))
<alka_trash> download
<alka_trash> maybe check your bios date too
<guim> i should get to the latest bios ?
<alka_trash> I personall would try the latest CD first
<guim> yes
<alka_trash> I once hosed a computer while updating the bios
<guim> :/
<guim> dangerous operation
<alka_trash> yep
<alka_trash> what type of board?
<guim> if you are not sure of what you are doing
<guim> MSI k7
<guim> 2.0
<guim> something like that
<alka_trash> Those are great
<NuuB> how do i know if wget is working? i thought it would spit out a detail of it's activity
<guim> with sounf but no etho on it
<guim> sound but no ethernet
<alka_trash> I hate to say it, but you can update your bios from windows with live-bios
<guim> i added an ethernet card on it
<guim> ok thanks
<mpq> I'm starting to get the hang of this
<alka_trash> check out msi's site
<guim> yes
<alka_trash> nice!, check out this arstechnica gave ubuntu two awards http://arstechnica.com/columns/linux/linux-20050102.ars
<alka_trash> Best community and Distribution of the year
<kniteshade> anyone know how i can get kernel-image-2.6.9 ?  - its not in apt-cache..
<kniteshade> kernel-tree and kernel-source are, but i dont think they're the ones i need...
<alka_trash> kniteshade: http://ftp.nluug.nl/ftp/pub/os/Linux/distr/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/
<alka_trash> googled it
<alka_trash> kniteshade:  can't say that it's legit though
<alka_trash> kniteshade:  download that turkey and dpkg -i package.deb
<Zimbabwe> How I can install Ubuntu as text version
<Zimbabwe> I mean, not graphical
<jdub> Zimbabwe: warty or hoary?
* cthulfuego eyes Zimbabwe again
<alka_trash> Zimbabwe: when you boot from the install cd, when it prompt you to hit enter type: expert
<jdub> Zimbabwe: on warty, boot the installer with 'custom'; on hoary, boot the installer with 'server'
<jdub> do *not* use 'expert'
<jdub> that does a completely different thing
<jdub> and is very annoying
<alka_trash> oh
<alka_trash> oops
<Zimbabwe> Hmm
<alka_trash> minimal?
<cthulfuego> Zimbabwe: Note that you'll probably still need additional drivers for the wifi,
<redrum> ok i made some headway to getting my sound working
<Zimbabwe> How I can "boot installer with 'custom'" ?
<jdub> Zimbabwe: type custom at the installer boot prompt
<redrum> I installed xmms.  Then through preferences I changed the output plugin to use ALSA output plugin instead of OSS Driver
<redrum> that got me sound
<redrum> now can someone give me a push in the right direction?
<Zimbabwe> Then when it says "Press enter to boot", then I should write "custom" and press enter+
<Zimbabwe> ?
<jdub> Zimbabwe: yes
<Zimbabwe> Is that installer same installer as normal?
<jdub> yes
<jdub> it just installs the base system
<jdub> and doesn't drill holes in your head with silly questions
<Zimbabwe> Ok
<|QuaD-> is there a way to get a transcript of the ubuntu meetings?
<jdub> |QuaD-: minutes are always announced on -news
<dud> hmm, my delete key seems to malfunction after a hoary upgrade yesterday... isnt that odd
<mlambie> jdub: do you know anything about the ubuntu conference prior to LCA?
<|QuaD-> jdub: the mailing list?
<jdub> mlambie: it will be after lca, in sydney.
<jdub> |QuaD-: yes
<jdub> mlambie: proper announcement soonish
<Zimbabwe> What is different by 4.10 and warty?
<mlambie> jdub: wicked, because i'm planning time off for LCA and wanted to squeeze some ubuntu love in too :)
<|QuaD-> jdub: ok... are they minutes or a transcript?
<jdub> mlambie: http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/UbuntuDownUnder
<jdub> |QuaD-: both, usually
<mpq> what do I use to view animated .gif files?
<jdub> Zimbabwe: warty warthog is the codename for Ubuntu 4.10
<|QuaD-> nice :)
<Zimbabwe> Ijj
<mlambie> jdub: ace, thanks. i had searched the wiki earlier and not found anything.
<|QuaD-> another conference! too bad it has to be durring finals
<|QuaD-> lol
* mlambie gets his ol' skool paper diary out of his bag
<mpq> I don't know what to use to view animated gifs
<jdub> mpq: your browser...
<mpq> is that it?
<jdub> mlambie: the main search thingy doesn't find wikis based on the page title ;)
<jdub> mpq: i'm sure there are plenty of other things, but i'm suggesting the easiest
<mpq> what about flash?
<mpq> totem doesn't work
<jdub> again, use firefox, it'll help you install a flashplayer when you use it
<mlambie> can anyone recommend a package that does a full disk image? ideally it would save the image to a samba server and include a bootable CD, or similar solution. I want to be able to "save" my system in its current state, mess and break things, then return it to what I have now.
<mlambie> this machine only has a single disk, so it needs to be able to dump over the network.
<|QuaD-> hmm, debating... should i run a groupware server or just use imap/ldap/webdav?
<mpq> it didn't
<mpq> I tried to open a flash file
<mpq> and firefox wanted me to open totem
<jdub> go to a webpage that requires flash
<jdub> that'll do the plugin stuff
<TheMuso> mlambie: You could use partimage to image the parition where you want, an dthen use a live CD with partimage to restore it.
<jdub> if firefox tries to open totem to view a flash file, that's a bug, please file it
<mpq> it's not trying to download the plugin at all
<mlambie> TheMuso: thanks for the tip. do you know if that will that save to network storage?
<randabis> ah, good ol' xfce
<TheMuso> mlambie: If you mount the storage first, and then save the file there, it will.
<mlambie> ofcourse. thanks
<mpq> firefox isn't even trying to download the flash plugin
<mpq> is anyone else having trouble viewing flash in firefox?
<randabis> you're probably using warty
<mpq> no wonder, I'm not even on 1.0
<randabis> yeah, you used ubuntu warty...it's aging :/ still great though
<randabis> you'll need to download the flash plugin from macromedia and install it manually
<mpq> first I'm upgrading to firefox 1.0
<Dreamer3> boy, gnome seems really flakey
<randabis> heh
<TheMuso> Dreamer3: In warty or Hoary?
<Zimbabwe> I cant connect with putty to my Ubuntu which is not graphical system?
<jdub> Zimbabwe: install openssh-server
<Dreamer3> TheMuso: warty, seems i change a few things (icons, backgrounds, themes) and suddenly i'm having to restart (nautilus, panel, etc) to see any change... this just stop working right
<TheMuso> Ah right.
<Dreamer3> TheMuso: earliers themes weren't changing (restart gnome)... then the background wouldn't take (restart nautilus)
<mpq> Burger King commercials are so stupid
* Dreamer3 shrugs.
<jdub> Dreamer3: there was a lingering, incredibly difficult to find gconf bug that has very recently been fixed which caused that to happen
<jdub> Dreamer3: it has been around for a *long* time
<Dreamer3> jdub: i see
<jdub> (not yet in hoary, i don't believe)
<jdub> need a gconf release
<Dreamer3> so no hope for me :)
<Zimbabwe> Just "install openssh-server" ?
<jdub> it's intermittent
<jdub> Zimbabwe: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jdub> actually, perhaps the fix was in the last release of gconf
<Zimbabwe> Now it works :)
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> how can i make Window-1 a shortcut... it keeps taking as soon as i hit the window key and won't let me make it a combo
<Dreamer3> i know i had this on debian, because i used window-1, window-2, etc to get to workspace
<randabis> bah this torrent sucks :/
<randabis> needs SEEDS
<randabis> it has one :/
<bob2> make the window key a modifier
<bob2> e.g. meta
<bob2> in the gnome keyboard thing
<ubuntu> hello
<butt> hello
<Dreamer3> bob2: how? i'm in the keyboard dialog now
<ubuntu> i was wondering if anyone can help me, I seem to not be able to get my mouse working after install of ubuntu
<bob2> *shrug*, read all the options
<butt> actually i was having that same problem :|
<ubuntu> can someone help me? i can't seem to be able to run xorg or anything to set up my mouse
<ubuntu> how do i run xorg command line?
<Dreamer3> bob2: ok, is there a way to make window pop up the gnome menu?
<Dreamer3> bob2: or do i do that once i set it up as meta?
<Dreamer3> hmmm
<bob2> I don't know what that first sentence meant
<Dreamer3> i want the windows key to pop up the gnome menu as well as be usable in shortcuts
<Zimbabwe> I cant still connect to my ubuntu
<FAST> anyone have any idea how to modify the mount settings for hotplug devices? (firewire hard drives..)
<FAST> automount, that is
<butt> ..........lol more people more problemS :)
<Zimbabwe> It just says: "connectiong timed out"
<bob2> FAST: pmount is what you need to configure
<butt> still can't figure out how to 1) run xorg command line and not gui, and 2) get my mouse working :(
<bob2> 1) makes no sense
<bob2> 2) is a bug if it didn't happen automagically
<butt> bob2: how do i get it workin then?
<bob2> fix it manually, I suppose
<bob2> you're certainly more likely to get an answer on the list, tho
<FAST> bob2, how do i go about doing that?  is there some kind of config file somewhere to edit?
* butt is noob to linux, i dunno how
<butt> i looked on forums didn't see anything
<butt> i see lots of people who have this problem
<bob2> yes, that's the forums for you
<butt> if i can get it done, ill post a nice step by step..
<jdub> butt: run 'X'
<butt> k, how?
<infoe> hi
<butt> exec x?
<infoe> should i move to ubuntu from gentoo?
<butt> jdub: im very new to linux.. i dunno where x is and 2nd how to run it
<bob2> butt: just run the command 'X'
<bob2> infoe: of course.
<infoe> lol
<infoe> bob2: why?
<bob2> because then you'll be using ubuntu, not gentoo
<butt> bash:    x: command not found
<bob2> which is always a good thing
<infoe> i mean to say, what is the most benificial aspect of ubuntu?
<bob2> butt: X
<lithi_> hey, new ubuntu user here, I wanted to know why I cant su to root using bash its giving me passwd errors yet I can sudo just fine
<jdub> lithi_: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<infoe> gentoo is a pretty good distro in contrast to the others i've used
<butt> k, just X then ill try it thanks for helping me
<infoe> lithi: are you in the wheel user group?
<bob2> infoe: dude, this is not gentoo
<infoe> my bad
<bob2> lithi_: sudo -s
<bob2> and it's quite amusing gentoo uses the wheel group
<bob2> I didn't htink anyone did anymore
<infoe> bsd does
<bob2> (nice rant in the 'su' infor page)
<infoe> woah...
<infoe> ubuntu == cock central
<bob2> huh?
<lithi_> jdub: Isint that just handy :) Thanks
<FAST> bob2, could you point me in the right direction for editing pmount settings, etc?
<bob2> FAST: I'm not sure where it's stored, pitti wrote it, tho
<Zimbabwe> I have put like this: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" and then I try to connect to my ubuntu with putty, but putty only says: "Connection timed out", why+
<pitti> FAST: which settings?
<FAST> pitti?
<FAST> oh
<pitti> FAST: pmount does not have a configuration file
<calamari> how many case fans will I need for a 2.4 GHz p4 w/ stock cpu fan?
<FAST> pitti, im looking to change the settings that automatically mount an external firewire hard drive.
<pitti> FAST: what's wrong with it?
<bob2> Zimbabwe: sounds like a network problem
<Zimbabwe> But
<Zimbabwe> No
<bob2> pitti: he/she wants to mount it asyn or such
<pitti> FAST: ah, you are using warty?
<FAST> would like to change the permissions and name (not sda1), etc when it is plugged in
<bob2> Zimbabwe: well, it is a network problem
<FAST> yes
<FAST> warty
<Zimbabwe> I have downloaded psybnc software from internet on that server, and i'm Ircing now with computer which have putty
<pitti> FAST: hoary has lots of improvements with this
<bob2> Zimbabwe: either on your ubuntu machine o ron the machines in front of it
<FAST> such as>
<FAST> ?
<pitti> FAST: it will automatically mount your hd "async" (i. e. faaast) and give it a proper name
<FAST> what about file permissions?
<pitti> FAST: if you want this now, you need pmount, hal, and gnome-volume-manager from hoary
<FAST> i can use them on warty?
<pitti> FAST: what's wrong with the permissions?
<pitti> FAST: you have to do a partial upgrade; I never tried this, though
<pitti> FAST: however, some guys did Warty backports of recent hoary software
<FAST> to be honest, i dont think there is anything wrong. but i ran into a problem when trying to share a subfolder on external firewire drive through samba, and that's where i left off
<Zimbabwe> Well, when i'm trying to "make menuconfig" ubuntu says: "Make no such bash" or something, whats wrong?
<FAST> had to do with not being able to access folders
<FAST> the X execute permission wasn't set or some odd
<bob2> Zimbabwe: install build-essential and libncurses5-dev
<Zimbabwe> Just like that, to console: "install build-essential" ?
<pitti> FAST: yes, warty does not allow to execute files on USB/FireWire devices by default
<FAST> this is what im trying to change, but because it is a fat32 formatted drive, i am unable to set permissions for it
<FAST> that's what i am told
<FAST> though i have been able to add an entry in fstab with options set, but this is not what id like, and i think it still didn't work properly
<bob2> Zimbabwe: no, they're packages ytou install
<bob2> Zimbabwe: however you normlly install packages
<Zimbabwe> So what i should do?
<bob2> install them
<bob2> however you normally install packages
<Zimbabwe> How?
<bob2> if you haven't installed any before, you should just say that
<bob2> since it's annoying to guess what you don't know
<Zimbabwe> Well how I install those?
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Zimbabwe> I dont have graphical ubutu
<bob2> cool
<bob2> then use apt-get
<Zimbabwe> How? :D
<Bigglez> type man apt-get
<Dreamer3> when i log into gdm there are clicks while the sound is playing... i can play it myself from a terminal with no problems... any idea how to eliminate teh clicks?
<bob2> sudo apt-get install build-essential libncurses5-dev
<Zimbabwe> "sudo apt-get install build-essential" <- Like that?
<bob2> no
<bob2> like what I said
<FAST> pitti, any suggestions?
<bob2> you need libncurses5-dev as well if you want to use menuconfig
<Zimbabwe> sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev ?
<pitti> FAST: in fact, addding an fstab entry is the only easy and sane way to alter the settings in Warty
<bob2> 19:06:53           bob2 | sudo apt-get install build-essential libncurses5-dev
<Zimbabwe> Ok...
<pitti> FAST: you must only make sure that the drive is permanently connected
<pitti> FAST: otherwise it could get another name (sdb instead of sda, or so)
<FAST> yeah i experienced that before
<lithi_> what username / password do I use to login to cups via web interface? root / my user accuont dont work
<Schaap> Hi, i just replaced a vga card but the resolution i wa working in, is not supported by de new one, how do i reset the resolution Gnome was working in ?
<bob2> lithi_: you don't, use the one in the computer menu
<Agabus> hey i just installed a hoary hedgehog but i don't believe i was asked to put in a root password. is there a default one?
<bob2> Agabus: please read the FAQ
<Agabus> k
<bob2> Agabus: or the text it printed out during the install about how there is no root account
<jdub> Agabus: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<lithi_> bob2: Im sorry where?
<Agabus> k cheers man
<Schaap> Gnome, resolution setting from command line
<Schaap> anyone?
<jdub> Schaap: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf on hoary
<lithi_> bob2: Ohhh Ok
<FAST> is hoary (array-4?) a not-so-stable / not-so-complete distro at this point? any real reason to switch?
<Agabus> could anyone give me a link to an ftp where i can get hoary the latest array?
<FAST> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-4/
<Bigglez> Anyone know how to open a Kword doc in OO Writer? Or to convert one to a txt file say?
<Butt> ~[ bob2 ] ~ ok, i just did the X thing and it didn't work
<bob2> cool
<bob2> but that's how you run X from the command line
<Butt> bob2 it seemed to have frozen in some screen thats blank
<Butt> :(
<Butt>  [] uGhz [O] u+ [L] o , i had to do this
<Butt> exec /usr/X11R6/bin/X
<Butt> ~[ bob2 ] ~ anything?
<Schaap> jdub, its the old warty version
<Woodstokk> hello
<jdub> Schaap: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Schaap> but if it is xorg, im sure ill be able to find it :)
<bob2> it's really annoying that your IRC client is putting crap around people's nicks
<Schaap> cheers :)
<Woodstokk> I'm thinking about trying Ubuntu...
<Butt> sorry... ill stop the script
<Schaap> Cheers jdub
<Butt> ~[ bob2 ] ~ better?
<Butt> shit
<Woodstokk> can it be installed on an older imac?
<Woodstokk> like a 333 mhz?
<randabis-laptop> probably
<Bigglez> Woodstokk - all I know about mac+linux is Yellow Dog
<bob2> Woodstokk: yes
<bob2> gnome likes lots of ram, tho
<Bigglez> Anyone know how to open a Kword doc in OO Writer? Or to convert one to a txt file say?
<Woodstokk> I just installed yellowdog a few weeks ago and am taking more of a liking to trying a couple distros before I decide for sure
<jdub> Woodstokk: as long as you have 192MB or more, it'll be fine.
<Butt>  bob2 
<Woodstokk> thanks
<Butt> eh thats better.........
<Butt> lol
<bob2> now it's some sort of non-ascii crap
<bob2> which is even more annoying
<randabis-laptop> if you have less ram than that, you might wanna try some of the lighter environments like xfce or fluxbox
<Butt> yah dunno how to kill it any more than that.
<Butt> bob2 : sorry
<FAST> theres nothing fancy schmancy in the array-4 installation right? everything is nice and straight forward, ya?
<bob2> regardless, it's best to ask on the list, including the output of "dmesg", "lspci", "lspci -n" and "lsmod" and hopefully our lovely young X maintainer will know the solution
<Woodstokk> is that on the ubuntu CD?
<bob2> Butt: use a less crap client, I guess
<Butt> bob2 : guess so.
<randabis-laptop> Woodstokk, probably not, but you can download them through the ubuntu repositories afterward
<Butt> bob2 : ive posted on the forums many times no one responds
<bob2> Butt: forums != list
<Butt> oh
<Butt> bob2 : whats list then?
<bob2> the user list in the topic
<FAST> is there a website describing what array-4 is all about?
<bob2> ?
<bob2> it's test cd 4 for hoary
<FAST> so basically its for people that want to test out features / report bugs / etc ?
<bob2> of the installer? yes.
<TCSCushing> I am on an MSWXP computer.  How would I get a text file to the Ubuntu WIKI folks?
<bob2> er, why not just edit the wiki yourself?
<TCSCushing> Where to start?
<dud> just register an account, and read the howto for editing the wiki, and start editing :)
<Butt> bob2 : sent off an email i guess and hope for a reply, how long usually ?
<TCSCushing> Thanks for the replies, and sorry to be dumb... I registered, I read a lot, don't know how to get a message to WIKI folks.
<bob2> there is no "wiki folks"
<bob2> anyone can edit it
* Dark_Kyo is away: Occup
<bob2> Dark_Kyo: can you turn that off please?
* Dark_Kyo is back (gone 00:00:43)
<siridhar> does Ubuntu create and resize partitions in a windows XP computer w/o loss of data?
<bob2> no
<bob2> unless you have spare space already
<siridhar> I have two partitions. 1) C:\ is data partition (NTFS) 2) D:\ has windows XP
<Agabus> in the FAQ it says "A default Ubuntu desktop installation includes a full-featured Python development environment, so if you want to develop in Python, you should already have everything you need." but where/what is the development environment called?
<Agabus> anyone?
<butt> hey
<butt> bob2: im in ubuntu and workin :)
<butt> fucking ps/2 port error
<butt> common
<Agabus> in the FAQ it says "A default Ubuntu desktop installation includes a full-featured Python development environment, so if you want to develop in Python, you should already have everything you need." but where/what is the development environment called?
<butt> y couldn't u just tell me :\
<bob2> Agabus: please stop repeating over and over
<bob2> it includes the python interpreter and a ton of libraries
<bob2> if you're looking for an IDE, there are a few to choose from, but non (aside from emacs) installed by default
<bob2> butt: right, we delieberately holding out on you
<Agabus> bob2 - oh ok
<Agabus> bob2 - could u name a few IDEs for python for me?
<bob2> I only use emacs
<Agabus> yeh
<Agabus> actually i mean for developing gtk apps
<Agabus> glade perhaps?
<bob2> that's not an IDEA
<bob2> er, IDE
<bob2> it's a GUI designer
<Agabus> yeh, but an ide can include a gui designer sometimes
<bob2> ok
<siimo> i use glade with java-gnome
<dud> "eric3 is a full featured Python IDE that is written in PyQt using the QScintilla editor widget."
<Agabus> dud - so that has a gui designer?
<jdub> Agabus: gazpacho is a great gui designer for gnome apps, and it's written in python
<dud> "Boa Constructor is a cross platform Python IDE and wxPython GUI Builder."
<Agabus> boa contructor looks alright
<dud> there's many python IDE's look here for instance http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?PythonIde :o
<butt> bob2: how come numlock does not stay on?
<siimo> butt: read about numlockx
<butt> siimo: k wherE?
<cthulfuego> Yes, speaking off that 100Mb of python shit I don't want...
<jatz> query guys, prepping some exams, now im playing around with raid 5, software raid 5, best way to test the hot spares delete a partition thats in use by the array?
<siimo> google man page of numlockx
<cthulfuego> jatz: or unplug the drive <heh> That's how I test hw raid setups.
<jatz> cthulfuego, bit hard to unplug when multiple partitions in use by the array are on the one disk :P, i know its bad form to do it, but its just for practise
<cthulfuego> jatz: start using 'dd' to move data from /dev/urandom to the partition, see what happens.
<butt> where do i look for numlockx??
<cthulfuego> jatz: The kernel won't notice the partition missing until after a reboot, if you simply delete it with fdisk.
<jatz> cheers
<Examancer> is there any advantage to installing PHP/Apache/MySQL through the package manager or apt-get as apposed to using something like LAMPP that does all 3 (along with mod_perl, mod_ssl, and other stuff) preconfigured?
<jatz> if you dont you apt-get/synaptic the packages wont show up as being installed
<jatz> so have to update manually.
<jatz> and any dependancy problems you will have to resolve manually
<Examancer> good to know. didn't really think of that
<jdub> Examancer: security support
<Examancer> security support?
<Examancer> LAMPP has a secure mode...
<jdub> Examancer: as in distribution security updates
<Examancer> cyrix228
<Examancer> oops
<Examancer> wrong window
<Examancer> but thanks for the insight jdub
<Examancer> mainly did LAMPP cause synaptic doesn't have PHP5 yet
<Examancer> and then I don't have to worry about config
<lucifer4u_work> hello friends can anybody tell me what is the kernel branch is used in default in ubuntu 2.4 or 2.6 ?
<MeMa|Sorcerer> 2.6
<lucifer4u_work> thank you
<butt> k here is a basic question from a newbie to linux. Lets say i want to install TEAMSPEAK.. how do i install a program like this in LINUX?
<blah09> i think for that one all you have to do is extract and run from the folder, im not 100% sure though
<MeMa|Sorcerer> extract the archive and run setup.sh
<butt> blah09 : i tried that, didn't work, was an .sh file and in the readme said just run that file. i didn't that and it didn't seem to do anything
<butt> the .sh file did'nt do anythin.....
<blah09> whats it called?
<blah09> try ./filename
<jatz> open a root terminal, change dir to the unpacked teamspeak dir then ./install.sh typically
<butt> its setup.sh
<jatz> theh ./setup.sh
<jatz> then
<butt> k
<butt> jatz, thanks that worked
<butt> hope blah got that and sorcerer...
<blah09> you dont have to run it as root...
<jatz> you dont with ubuntu?
<jatz> just installs into the user home dir does it?
<butt> installed in to obt
<blah09> as root itll go to opt
<dud> btw Examancer, concering xampp, or lampp as you call it... its incredibly unsecure to run... its *strictly* meant for developing enviroments
<jatz> blah09, but running the install as a normal user wont allow rw access to /opt, unless theres something different with the way ubuntu is setup?
<Examancer> thats what i'm using it for dud, and the docs clearly say that as well... though the docs also tell you what you need to do if you do decide to use it in a live environment
<blah09> no youre right
<butt> so i shouldn't have installed to opt?
<butt> install to my home dir?
<blah09> either works fine
<butt> oh, cause it didn't make a menu item anywhere
<dud> well, just thought i'd specify it anyhow.. as some ubuntu users seems to have a nack for not reading documentation hehe :P
<blah09> try running /opt/TeamSpeak2RC2/Teamspeak
<blah09> anyone on a laptop?
<blah09> whenever i unplug my headphones now, the builtin speakers dont come on anymore
<jatz> then as root user ln -s /opt/teamspeakdir/teamspeak /usr/bin/teamspeak   after you do that you can press alt-F2 and enter teamspeak to launch the app
<tremor> i'm on a laptop
<blah09> do you have that problem?
<butt> blah09 : it said this Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authenitcation failed
<butt> but then Teamspeak booted up
<tremor> blah09: that isn't normally software related
<tremor> as far as i know
<tremor> and no, i don't have that problem
<blah09> thats what i thought.. =/
<butt> jatz, thats awesome the alt-f2, thanks man
<butt> jatz: but it didn't boot hte program :\
<jatz> authentication error?
<butt> no didn't do nothing after i did alt-f2
<butt> i hit run and nothing happns.
<butt>  ln -s /opt/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak /usr/bin/TeamSpeak
<jatz> what command did you enter at the command line, the one that started with ln
<jatz> k
<butt> ^ what i typed word for word
<jatz> in the alt-f2 windows you type TeamSpeak  .. caps included?
<butt> yes
<butt> i type Te and TeamSpeak pops up
<butt> then i go to Run
<jatz> ok, open a terminal up, type ls /opt
<butt> its not under the list of known applications
<jatz> what does the ls return?
<butt> ls /opt
<butt> TeamSpeak2RC2
<jatz> ok open the alt-f2 prompt type /opt/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak
<jatz> does it run when you do it that way?
<butt> nope same thing
<butt> does nothing
<butt> :(
<jatz> did it run the first time you tried it?
<butt> it ran when i did it in console
<jatz> run ls -la /usr/bin | grep TeamSpeak
<butt>  run ls -la /usr/bin | grep TeamSpeak
<butt> bash: run: command not found
<robsta> hi
<butt> sup robsta
<jatz> lol sorry ignore the run bit, start with ls
<robsta> upgraded to warty
<butt> warty or hoary?
<robsta> ... now gnome isn't launching any more
<robsta> gdm goes away and all that's left is "chocolate" background
<blah09> ubuntuforums are slooow =/
<robsta> also .xsession-errors don't tell anything special
<butt> ubuntu forums suck :\
<butt> noone seems to help on them
<butt> i try but i know very very little
<butt> doh i killed the mulitiple desktop thing how do i get it back?
<Examancer> the little widget on the taskbar?
<butt> yah
<jdub> butt: right click on the panel, add to panel..., choose workspace switcher
<Examancer> damn... beat me to it
<butt> jdub thanks
<butt> thanks examancer :)
<butt> i like what im seeing
<butt> just having trouble with the whole install thing
<butt> installed teamspeak
<butt> but it didn't add a menu item anywhere
<butt> nor does it load anymore
<butt> anyways guess its time for bed
<butt> later guys n gals  and thanks for the help
<lx_> heya, If openoffice won't open a word document that i need to edit, what other program should i use?
<dud> abiword
<lx_> k
<lx_> is it in the repositories?
<haggai> lx_: openoffice.org2
<robsta> lx_: yes
<robsta> but an old version
<robsta> presuming you're using hoary
<lx_> i am using warty
<robsta> good for you
<robsta> ;-)
<robsta> lx_ : please log the file in abiword's bugzilla if it fails to open it
<robsta> thx
<lx_> can i use openoffice.org2 work in warty?
<lx_> i mean does it work, or can i use it
<haggai> lx_: well, you can't install the package from universe, but you could try my vanilla .debs
<robsta> haggai: do you have ppc debs as well?
<lx_> haggai: what is that?  my vanilla .debs?
<haggai> lx_: plain, unpatched but packaged for debian
<haggai>   deb http://people.debian.org/~halls/openoffice/test/ooo1.9-java /
<lx_> ahh k
<haggai> lx_: I haven't tested against warty but the dependencies aren't very heavy so there is a fair chance it will work
<haggai> lx_: you'll need -core and -writer
<Examancer> how do i make an alias permanent?
<haggai> Examancer: active ~/.bashrc and add it there (see ~/.bash_profile)
<dud> Examancer, add it in /etc/bash.bashrc
<lx_> haggai: looking into it, thanks
<dud> although, using bash.bashrc will make it work for all users that uses bash
<lx_> haggai: only core and writer?
<haggai> lx_: yes that will give you .doc import capability, I would try installing just those two to begin with - you can add the rest later if it works
<haggai> lx_: please let me know if it works for you
<lx_> haggai: i have never installed a file like this before
<haggai> lx_: add the deb line to your sources.list and then you'll see the new packages in your package manager
<lx_> haggai: so i don't download them?
<haggai> lx_: apt/aptitude/synaptic does that for you
<haggai> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto/view?searchterm=sources.list
<lx_> haggai: i know that... just used to downloading things to install... wasn't sure if i had to download first
<haggai> k
<butt> think i installed flsah player.
<butt> zug looks like i gotta install sound drivers or some shit
<butt> i get the basic sounds for ubuntu but nothing from websites
<butt> http://koti.mbnet.fi/perskii/flashit/koks.swf
<butt> ^ like from there no sound :\
<lx_> haggai: almost done . . .
<Examancer> i installed bitlbee through synaptic package manager... now how do I actually start the server?
<lx_> haggai: actually gonna take awhile to download it...
<scizzo> butt: I do
<lx_> haggai: in 30 min i will let you know if it worked  . .
<lx_> btw, the .doc opened in Abiword
<planckton> how would I mirror two systems?
<planckton> I have n linux boxes here in school. And I'd like to have one Master system. The other systems shjould than accordingly syncronate to that system.
<planckton> I thought about rsync
<planckton> but would I have to care about modifications?
<MM2> planckton: do you mean system should be identical files or have just sama packages?
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hi
<MM2> plah... should systems be identical (user files also) or should them have only same programs and packages?
<haggai> lx_: thanks
<wdh> Is it normal behaviour for sudo _never_ to ask for a password when using it?
<MeMa|Sorcerer> no
<TCSCushing> bob2 - I was able to edit a WIKI, my previous problem was that I wasn't logging in correctly.
<MeMa|Sorcerer> ist asks for pass and than chaches it for 5 minutes
<planckton> MM2, yep
<planckton> MM2, identical would be best.
<lucien> Is it normal that Totem-Xine plays my Divx movies, but without audio ? And that file properties actually thinks that movies aren't even encoded with audio ?
<NuuB> i just d/l'd a tarball and when i trie unpacking it got an error saying "Cannot change ownership to uid 515, gid 515: Operation not permitted" - what's this mean?
<lucien> That means that you are not allowed to unpack it.
<lucien> Or overwrite a file.
<lucien> Or something like that.
<shock> hi all
<shock> k3b burns without errors - nautilus-cd-burner bungled the last 7 cd's
<shock> any hints?
<NuuB> i tried it as my standard user, and tried again using sudo though
<planckton> MM2, for example the master system is running apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade on a regular basis. And I do not want all the other systems to do crap
<MM2> planckton: maybe some backup script could do some good for you? Or that rsync? I can't help you more with this, sorry!
<planckton> MM2, hmm thanks mate
<wdh> MeMa|Sorcerer, well.. here it never asks me for any password at all
<catfox> Morning all.
<catfox> I've got a fresh install of Ubuntu, but when I plug in my usb devices(cam or pen drive) they dont mount.
<NuuB> how do i findout who or what uid and gid 515 is?
<catfox> NuuB, can you look it up in the user admin tool?
<NuuB> dont know, i'll try
<naim> hi, how do i get an accurate memory usage reading ? ? top and free -m say i have used up my ram fully
<naim> thats not true .. at least i dont think so
<catfox> naim, afaik linux uses all available ram, then free's it up as new processes request it
<catfox> NuuB, Computer -> System Configuration -> Users and groups
<mjr> naim, see the +/- buffers/cache line of free's output
<naim> catfox, i would like to read more about htat .. and recommended texts ??
<catfox> naim, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/2770
<jdub> naim: read the second line of free
<jdub> naim: that tells you how much ram is being used for buffers/cache
<jdub> naim: which is freed whenever an app needs it, but is used to speed things up otherwise
<catfox> any ideas why my usb devices dount auto-mount on this machine? it works fine on my desktop. weird
<jdub> catfox: is gnome-volume-manager running?
<catfox> jdub, running g-v-m from the command line says  manager.c/1202: already running?
<catfox> jdub, should I kill it, and re-run it?
<jdub> catfox: i asked if it was running, not suggesting you run it
<jdub> catfox: load hal-device-manager and see if the usb device is listed in it
<catfox> jdub, I see lots of "USB Hub Interface" entries
<Lithi> Is there a way to upgrade the CUPS that comes with Warty -easily- because the apt-get update isint finding the update for it
<Lithi> mabey theres a better repositorie that I should be using?
<scoon> anyone in here notice that on boot samba gets loaded but does not allow for smb browsing.  if I restart it, all is ok
<jesuel> hrm thats strange, scoon. Mine works dandy
<catfox> jdub, ahh yes, just noticed the camera shows up as a usb mass storage interface
<jesuel> from straight after boot up
<scoon> jesuel, mine is just fine if i restart samba
<jesuel> that it quite strange...
<silva> in synaptic i waht he go get the packages in debian url
<silva> what is the configuration i need do
<scizzo> scoon: warty or hoary?
<scoon> scizzo, hoary
<jesuel> ahh, that may be it
<jesuel> im running warty ;p
<naim> jdub, catfox thnx
<scizzo> scoon: IMHO i would trust warty more to do those things
<scizzo> scoon: you could look at what the logs tell you
<scoon> scizzo, ?
<scoon> scizzo, i have and nothing gives
<scizzo> scoon: in the samba logs?
<scoon> scizzo, that was and would be the first place
<scizzo> scoon: dmesg?
<scizzo> scoon: syslog?
<scizzo> scoon: etc
<scoon> scizzo: YES
<scizzo> ok...
<eruin> anyone here know of gui svn clients?
<eruin> maybe even something nautilus-ish?
<scizzo> maybe someone else has had the same problem in hoary and done a bug report?
<scoon> scizzo, and yes i have check'd there and in the forums.
<scizzo> scoon: not reported?
<scoon> scizzo, nope.
<scizzo> scoon: maybe you should try the version from warty?
<scoon> scizzo, nah, its no biggy.
<scoon> scizzo, like i said, when i restart samba it is just fine.
<stormycat> can anyone help me with openoffice save problem?
<scizzo> well....maybe you could report a bug?
<stormycat> bug is already reported, can't find any answers though
<scizzo> it might be package problem...someone else has been here asking the same thing and that is why I thought that it might have been reported
<shock> <stormycat> i wish i could - but i have a problem with ooo crashing on save as and stuff myself
<stormycat> is is a gnome thing?
<scoon> scizzo, maybe.
<scizzo> scoon: maybe?
<haggai> stormycat: which bug#?
<scizzo> you think someone else will do it for you?
<shock> dunno
<scoon> scizzo, maybe i will report a bug.  but i wanted to see if anyone else has had the same problem
<linuxboy> anybody know how i can enable vnc from the command prompt?
<shock> im working with abiword mostly right now
<scoon> scizzo, NO.  Just don't want to add a useless bug
<stormycat> I can't remember  - i didnt post it myself
<scoon> scizzo, relax.
<scizzo> scoon: then look if the config is valid....
<scoon> scizzo, everything you have suggested, I have already looked at.
<scizzo> scoon: you can't see any logs about it..but try to see if you can log it in the config
<stormycat> hopefully it will be sorted soon or I will have to go back to warty
<haggai> stormycat: if you don't tell me what the problem is I can't sort it...
<scizzo> scoon: if you still can't find the answer to why things are going wrong....bug report the package
<scoon> scizzo, all I was looking for was if this was happening to anyone else.  not the answer or how to maybe not find it.
<NuuB> ok, about to attempt an install of gcc - should i do it as root (w/sudo), as root (user), or as my local username?
<goldfish_> sudo
<scoon> scizzo, and besides, from what I have told you, how good would that worthless bug report be.
<stormycat> found the bug no - 5898
<haggai> thanks
* haggai checks
<scoon> scizzo, no logs, no real problems other than a /etc/init.d/samba restart, and no one else w/ the problem.
<scizzo> scoon: it could be a system problem that is why
<scizzo> scoon: if the samba stuff is started to early and things like that
<scoon> scizzo, if i bug it, I would like to have something tangeable to give.
<haggai> stormycat: ok I didn't do anything to that yet because there is no console output.  Can you paste the console output to the bug report?
<scizzo> scoon: isn't "Samba at boot problem" a good topic for that?
<stormycat> ok
<scoon> scizzo, forget it.  My next step will be to look over the init script for it. thanks tho.
<silva> what is the url to be configured on synaptic for get all debian package
<silva> packages
<guim> hi all, just a noob question : what should I use to burn a cd (with an iso) with ubuntu? anyone recommand me something thqt could look like "nero" and as easy to use ?thanks!
<mjr> guim, right-click on the iso in nautilus and choose to burn it
<guim> :)
<guim> ok
<scizzo> guim: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#burnisofile
<stormycat> sorry - bit unsure how to do that (bit of a noob to this stuff) -  this is the error I get:  libgnomevfs-ERROR **: file gnome-vfs-cancellation.c: line 133
<stormycat> (gnome_vfs_cancellation_cancel): assertion failed:
<stormycat> (gnome_vfs_is_primary_thread())
<stormycat> aborting...
<guim> thank you guys
<ArdieM> ardiem@chillout:~ $ sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx
<ArdieM> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-3-amd64-generic/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): No such device
<ArdieM> what does that mean... what is missing ?
<Examancer> anyone know how i can configure init so that I can access bitlbee from outside of localhost?
<silva> so can some help me
<silva> in synaptic
<NuuB> this seems like a catch 22 - i am trying to install gcc but the gnu docs say "either cc or gcc must be in your path or you must set CC in your environment before running configure. Otherwise the configuration scripts may fail." so i need it installed to install it? huh?
<dud> you have to pre-stage gcc for a from-scratch install
<siridhar> kind of like getting winrar installer in .rar
<mjr> NuuB, well, surprisingly, you need a C compiler to compile a C program
<scizzo> silva: with what?
<dud> if you've ever done a LFS setup, it should be familiar :)
<mjr> but you really don't want to install it from source, apt-get install build-essential
<stormycat> Hi silva, in warty i used something like  deb-marillat (can't remember the rest of it.  Google is pretty helpful
<ArdieM> siridhar: yes i know that .. hahahah
<catfox> I've just added a new user and inserted my usb devices when logged in as that user, but they don't mount then either. no ideas why usb devices don't automount? (they're showing up in the hal-device-manager though)
<mjr> catfox, I guess that the new user is not in the plugdev group
<mjr> it needs to be in it in order for it to have the authorization to do so
<NuuB> mjr: ok i will try that instead (should i run that as sudo?)
<mjr> NuuB, yes
<catfox> mjr, the user admin tool shows plugdev listed in both users' groups
<mjr> catfox, hmm, and if you launch a shell as the new user and type "id", plugdev is listed?
<catfox> mjr, yeah. 103(plugdev)
<mjr> righto
<dueyfinster> download.com
<mjr> well, my guesses are running low then, except for the trivial "is gnome-volume-properties set to automount them" ;)
<dueyfinster> sorry
<dueyfinster> I was trying to type that into firefox!
<goldfish_> lol
<catfox> mjr, hehe, yeah it's a fresh install
<NuuB> mjr, that got it, thank you
<catfox> mjr, oh well. thanks for the help anyway.
<mjr> catfox, of, except there is the thing that you might try to, as root perhaps, mount them while explicitly spesifying the filesystem type
<mjr> ...or not
<looksaus> hm, when I try tftpd-hpa
<looksaus> I have a group problem
<looksaus> it seems that user nobody is not part of any group on hoary?
<looksaus> or at least grep nobody /etc/group doesn't tell me
<G2> what build tools does ubuntu use for docbook xml?
<looksaus> can I just add a group nogroup or does it need special properties?
<looksaus> (apart from nobody being member)
<website> does anybody know something about xorg + framebuffer?
<LinuxJones> looksaus, what are you running that you need the nobody group ?
<looksaus> tftpd-hpa...
<looksaus> at least, I think so
<Examancer> heh... had no idea how fast changes to hosts.allow take effect
<looksaus> /var/log/daemon.log:Feb  9 13:21:11 localhost in.tftpd[4151] : cannot set groups for user nobody
<looksaus> LinuxJones, am I right that I should interpret that as
<looksaus> "explicitly add user nobody to the nogroup line in /etc/group ?
<LinuxJones> looksaus, afaik the account should be on the system, I am running Warty and don't have that account/croup either
<LinuxJones> looksaus, err account/group
<looksaus> hm... any other suggestions as to what might be wrong here?
<looksaus> (I've done similar setups several times before)
<LinuxJones> looksaus, I have no idea, might be a good idea to have a look at the forums and mailing lists. If there is no information,  ask a question on the mailing list someone will have some info for you ;)
<looksaus> ok, thx for your replay anyway...
<Guardiann> good morning people
<LinuxJones> Guardiann, hi
<Guardiann> :)
<Guardiann> Love my daily upgrades
<LinuxJones> Guardiann, you must be running Hoary, Warty has like 1 update a week :D
<Guardiann> yeah I am
<Guardiann> like Christmas every day :)
<LinuxJones> Guardiann, until the Grinch comes for a visit and borks you xorg :)
<Guardiann> so far so good been 4 weeks
<Guardiann> no grinch yet
<Guardiann> well i will be right back time to reboot see if the grinch visited this am
<pitti> seb128: do you know a gnome counterpart of worklog/wmwork?
<seb128> pitti: dunno what worklog/wmwork is
<Guardiann> still all good
<pitti> seb128: it keeps track of the time you spend on various projects during the day
<pitti> seb128: i. e. what we are supposed to do now in our reports
<LinuxJones> heh
<jdub> pitti: the launchpad dudes are using a pygtk thingy
<daniels> pitti: 01:07 < elmo> mdz: svn co http://mg.pov.lt/gtimelog/svn/ gtimelog
<pitti> ah, cool
<Guardiann> nice little change to the login in when you unlock your screen
<seb128> pitti: dunno
<zaugrly> hi
<Guardiann> zaugrly hello
<zaugrly> _
<zaugrly> :)
<zaugrly> is anyone in this channel running ubuntu on a mac?
<GFXstyLER> hi
<Keito> before I install ubuntu, shoudl I add an old 10gb HD or make another partition on my existing HD?
<GFXstyLER> can anyone help me with a little fglrx question ?
<zaugrly> depends on how much space u got left, i guess
<zaugrly> keito
<Keito> well I have 20gigs free at the moment, but that fills up from time to time
<GFXstyLER> i installed the fglrx ati drivers, they even loaded fine, but i dont got any 3d acceleration to work (yes, i searched google)
<Keito> I basically want to know which will probably cause me less problems in GRUB...
<LinuxJones> GFXstyLER, where did you install the drivers from ?
<GFXstyLER> ubuntu hoary
<drunken-wallaby> hello everyone :)
<Keito> hello
<GFXstyLER> hello wallaby
<LinuxJones> GFXstyLER, can you run glxgears in terminal ?
<GFXstyLER> yes
<LinuxJones> GFXstyLER, what does it say ?
<GFXstyLER> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<LinuxJones> GFXstyLER, look on the ubuntu forums I'm pretty sure there will be some help there. I run Nvidia myself.
<GFXstyLER> i did, but only at the german forums, maybe the english ones have more information
<drunken-wallaby> you'll probably find some useful information at www.ubuntuguide.org as well...
<drunken-wallaby> hi tomcan...
<drunken-wallaby> t
<GFXstyLER> thx wallaby
<liberion> GFXstyLER, you gotta change "ati" to "fglrx" in xfree86config
<GFXstyLER> i did already, but still no 3d, do i have to restart the computer after that?
<Tomcat__> Hi drunken-wallaby.
<LinuxJones> GFXstyLER, yes >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713&highlight=ATI
<liberion> GFXstyLER, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=fglrx
<GFXstyLER> thx @ linuxjones & liberion
<LinuxJones> GFXstyLER, GL :)
<liberion> GFXstyLER, i see the problem reading the howto
<liberion> GFXstyLER, echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules that write the fglrx driver to /etc/modules and apon reboot its loaded but you can logout of x and modprobe fglrx and startx it may work then
<GFXstyLER> ill do a restart
<GFXstyLER> brb
<liberion> GFXstyLER, cool
<aries> help~  my locale is zh_CN.UTF-8, and there are .mo files  in /usr/share/locale/zh_CN directory.  but the gtk/gtk+ programe are still the english , while the qt-based programe are all right
<aries> anybody help?
<guim> burning cd with nautilus don't work : it says in a popup that my cd is not writable (but it is a new one!) anyone knows what could cause this?
<liberion> aries, sorry i speak english never had to fix it
<membreya> hey guys :)
<liberion> hey
<Guardiann> hello
<membreya> who here can help with o-office and JRE? :)
<linuxboy> hi. Does anyone know how I can enable VNC remotly?
<drunken-wallaby> hi guim, is the problem nautilus specific or can you burn cds directly from the console with cdrecord or with other applications?
<guim> i didn't try
<guim> cdrecord in command so
<guim> i'll try
<liberion> hey anyone wanna try my briquolo ubuntu package??
<acs_> hello to all
<drunken-wallaby> ok
<acs_> how do I install gcc in ubuntu
<membreya> got blackdown installed..but open office is saying no JRE found :(
<membreya> acs_: sudo apt-get gcc
<membreya> oops
<membreya> apt-get install gcc
* membreya slaps the room with a wet trout
<acs_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<acs_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<acs_> ??
<membreya> did you sudo ?
<acs_> ops
<liberion> acs_, where is your jre located?
<membreya> and do you have synaptic open at the same time?
<membreya> talking to me liberion or acs? :P
<acs_> liberion, I am still new to this linux thing
<acs_> so what is the jre?
<acs_> membreya, it's installing now
<membreya> jre = java runtime environment
<acs_> thanks
<membreya> np acs
<earthen> anyone know of a program that works like hyperterminal in windows
<liberion> ok who asked something about jre?
<membreya> I've only been using ubuntu for about 3 or 4 days, so it's new to me too
<membreya> liberion: I did, trying to get open office to recognise my JRE
<acs_> liberion, I did but membreya already awnsered
<nitrox> Anyone in here running dual display... What Dual Display Video Card do you have
<membreya> and it's in /usr/local/j2re1.4.2/
<audix> Hey, I need an FTP client, what should I get?
<audix> I'd like a GUI one
<Paralla1> gftp
<lup|gnometogtk> gftp?
<nitrox> Can anyone suggest a good Dual Display video card... Nothing for Gaming just good DVD playback something that can handle 3D decent
<drunken-wallaby> hi audix. sudo apt-get install gftp
<audix> sounds good
<liberion> membreya, find where jre is located
<earthen> I use an ATI video card works fine for me, i haven't tried the duel display yet but it says it works
<nitrox> Earthen : What model are you using and what is the memory on it ?
<Paralla1> i tries o nati with no results, i have now a nvidia one and it wiorks perfect
<liberion> membreya, maybe in /etc/profile add this to your path /usr/local/j2re1.4.2_06/bin
<earthen> I have the 9700pro 128 megs ram
<nitrox> Cool
<tritium> liberion, that will be system-wide.  Perhaps use ~/.bash_profile
<earthen> a friend is having alot of trougle getting his x800 to work so i would go there yet
<acs_> is there any C editor for unbuntu?
<audix> vim is pretty cool
<nitrox> Because I was thinking about going the Matrox G450 32MB but
<earthen> wouldn't
<liberion> tritium, true
<tritium> acs_, gedit has syntax highlighting, if that's what you're looking for
<nitrox> 32MB sounds too Small
<audix> acs_: but vim is a steep learning curve
<Paralla1> I have a 6600GT and my dual screen was easy to setup
<tritium> liberion, :)
<guim> i tried to burn my CD with cdrecord
<acs_> tritium, yeah that is really cool
<earthen> I don't know much about that card
<acs_> how can I set it up here in ubuntu?
<membreya> liberion: I've already added /usr/local/j2re1.4.2/ to my path in the profile file....
<tritium> acs_, I think emacs is also installed by default
<membreya> do you need to reload that file ?
<earthen> I've tried the duel display in windows and it work great on the ATI
<acs_> it is?
<acs_> ok
<guim> but not sure about the command, it doesn't work either
<tritium> acs_, You should already have gedit too.  Under Accessories.
<goldfish_> NANO!
<goldfish_> :)
<earthen> you can get cheaper models that do the same like the 9550 or some thing
<tritium> acs_, It's labeled "Text Editor"
<liberion> membreya, no no its /usr/local/j2re1.4.2/bin you must add the bin
<acs_> no no
<acs_> I don't see it there
<nitrox> Thanx Earthen and Parallal for your input
<tritium> guim, did you use "cdrecord -scanbus" to find your drive?
<membreya> just looked at my profile file again liberion...it does have the bin there *hangs his head in shame*
<goldfish_> from a terminal type gedit filename
<earthen> NP
<guim> ok i try this
<membreya> I can do a java -version from the console and it says that there's a java version running
<guim> thx
<membreya> but open office is just being a pain in the a$$ and saying I don't have a JRE
<liberion> membreya, did you run an ldconfig
<tritium> guim, what type of drive?  atapi?
<guim> Cannot open '/dev/pg*'
<membreya> just ran an ldconfig then, you'll have to pardon me..I'm new to linux..well I used it 5 years ago ..but it's like asking me about the things I learnt in school
<membreya> in one ear out there other
<membreya> nope, still says there's no JRE >:(
<guim> i have sata hdd
<membreya> guim: what are you trying to do ?
<guim> burn a cd
<guim> :)
<membreya> what's happening?
<guim> nautilus don't wont to burn it
<guim> want
<membreya> does it give you the option of burning to a disc or only to a file?
<tritium> guim, nautilus doesn't use cdrecord
<guim> saying it is not a writbale cd, but it is
<guim> ah
<guim> membreya : cdrecord or nautilus?
<membreya> nautilus
<drunken-wallaby> cdrecord -v dev=/dev/hdx speed=x -data image.iso
<guim> i have a popup saying it won't burn
<membreya> give a reason?
<membreya> sorry to make you repeat yourself
<guim> but i do not have the option to burn the iso file in a file
<guim> the popup says the cd is not a writable cd
<guim> no prob
<guim> but i know it is
<audix> Anybody know if and how I can make a sftp connection with gftp?
<guim> i just opened it
<guim> never used it
<tritium> guim, can you "dmesg | grep CD"
<membreya> at least nautilus says you have a cd burner :P
<guim> hda: LITE-ON LTR-52327S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<guim> hdb: JLMS XJ-HD166S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<guim> hda: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache
<guim> Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<guim> does this help ? :)
<tritium> yeah
<membreya> i tried to use gnomeburn but they don't seem to have a 64 bit port >:(
<tritium> nautilus should have no problem using that
<tritium> guim, try "cdrecord dev=ATAPI: -scanbus" if you want cdrecord to find it.  Again, though, nautilus doesn't use cdrecord.
<guim> okay
<tritium> and it that doesn't work, try dev=ATA:
<membreya> tritium: what's that command do ?
<tritium> membreya, scans for the CD burner so he can configure cdrecord
<membreya> oh ok :)
<tritium> Although, that won't help us with his nautilus problem
<membreya> apart from gnomeburn...does anyone know a good cdburner that HAS a 64 bit port?
<tritium> membreya, did you look to see if graveman has a 64 bit port?
<membreya> nautilus doesn't even recognise my cd/dvd burner
<tritium> what type is it?
<tritium> guim, any luck?
<membreya> 'PIONEER ' 'DVD-RW  DVR-108 ' '1.18' Removable CD-ROM
<membreya> ATA
<guim> not sure of the right cdrecord command i must do
<tritium> guim, "cdrecord dev=ATAPI: -scanbus"
<tritium> if that fails, "cdrecord dev=ATA: -scanbus"
<guim> "fails"
<guim> what i am suppose to expect?
<guim> i mean i must give the iso filename at least?
<guim> no?
<tritium> guim, something like this: 0,1,0     1) 'TOSHIBA ' 'CDRW/DVD SDR2102' '1D13' Removable CD-ROM
<tritium> guim, no, this is to find the drive, not burn the image yet
<guim> 0,0,0     0) 'LITE-ON ' 'LTR-52327S      ' 'QS0C' Removable CD-ROM
<guim>         0,1,0     1) 'JLMS    ' 'XJ-HD166S       ' 'DS1A' Removable CD-ROM
<guim>         0,2,0     2) *
<guim>         0,3,0     3) *
<guim>         0,4,0     4) *
<guim>         0,5,0     5) *
<guim>         0,6,0     6) *
<guim>         0,7,0     7) *
<guim> ah okay
<tritium> yikes, don't paste so much
<guim> oups...sorry
<membreya> grrrr, I open firefox, go to google..start typing graveman and it closes :|
<tritium> okay, so if you edit /etc/default/cdrecord, to reflect the drive you want to use, cdrecord will be able to find it
<guim> ok
<tritium> membreya, apt-cache search graveman (it's in universe)
<membreya> ....hmmm firefox is only quitting in google :|
<inc> sup peeps
<tritium> guim, once cdrecord is configured, then you can use it until we figure out your nautilus problem
<guim> ok cool!
<membreya> tritium: doing a sudo apt-cache search graveman it gives me nothing...got all the repositories from the ubuntuguide loaded
<tritium> membreya, are you using Warty?
<guim> i should add a line at the end of etc/default/cdrecord
<membreya> oh..and I figured out the stepping problem with my amd 64...it was only running 1ghz..i just altered the script to give boinc normal priority :)
<membreya> tritium: yup using warty
<tritium> membreya, it's not in Warty.   Just Hoary.
<tritium> :(
<membreya> noooooooooooo
<evarlast> isn't k3b in universe?
<evarlast> graveman didn't work for me (in hoary) but k3b worked perfect.
<membreya> hmmm that poses the question again then ...what cd burner (in 64 bit) to use
<tritium> yes, if you can tolerate kde libraries on your system
<evarlast> tritium: it is only 35MB download, ~ 100MB usage... which is a lot for a CDRecorder, yes.
<evarlast> But it it well worth it in terms of usability of k3b (the best)
<tritium> evarlast, I think it uses cdrecord.  Did you have cdrecord configured properly?
<evarlast> tritium: yes, in fact I use cdrecord to burn the files manually, before moving to k3b.
<membreya> lol 100mb for a cd burner.. I thought nero was bad in windblowz
<evarlast> membreya: nah, Roxio's cd product is bad :)
<membreya> haven't used roxio in yeaaars...nero is my fav ..mainly for converting divx to dvd
<membreya> silly apt-get...can never go beyond 200k/s :(
<membreya> sorry ..kB/s :P
<tritium> guim, did you get cdrecord configured?
<membreya> gah...k3b doesn't detect my burner either
<tritium> membreya, just to be sure, is the cdrom module loaded? ;)
<membreya> lol .....I figured out why it's not recognising it ...
<membreya> kinda ashamed now
<membreya> ROFL
<guim> i try
<membreya> had cdrom mounting as ro..changed it to rw ;)
<chrillan> membreya: heh :>
<tritium> :)
<membreya> I'm new to this ..lemme be ;)
<evarlast> mounting as ro in fstab?  that stopped you from using cdrecord?
<membreya> yup
<membreya> well no
<membreya> it stopped me using nautilus and k3b
<membreya> :)
<guim> well...I edited the etc/default/cdrecord and added a line in the file with : liteon		0,1,0	-1	-1	""
<guim> is that what you meant by "beeing configured"? or did i miss something?
<tritium> guim, and did you add a line with "CDR_DEVICE=liteon" ?
<guim> ah no
<tritium> near the top, there's a line like that
<guim> done
<tritium> guim, it should work, now
<guim> using cdrecord in command then
<tritium> yeah.  remind us again about your nautilus problem.  It detects the drive?
<tritium> maybe you should also check your /etc/fstab
<membreya> think that might be his problem as well tritium
<membreya> i hereby decree it "newbie mistake of the day"
<tritium> membreya, had you mounted your drive, or was that done automatically?
<membreya> tritium: automatically...
<membreya> but had to change the fstab to be rw
<membreya> and do a sudo mount -a
<guim> yes the driver in nautilus appear
<tritium> guim, is the cd blank media, or not?
<guim> i can select it (but it is preselected)
<guim> th media is new, completely blank
<petteri> Hello, I have installed Ubuntu as text mode, not graphical. And I have downloaded and installed psyBNC software from internet... And I want to connect to my Ubuntu from this computer with Putty, but putty says only: "connection timed out". What could be wrong?
<membreya> did you check your fstab guim?
<tritium> guim, okay, so it shouldn't be mounted.
<Mayday> i have a problem with warty, when i logged in 2 mouse pointers... one X and one normal arrow, the arrow i can move, the X just hovers above everything, anyone know how to disable it?
<tritium> petteri, did you install the ssh server?
<petteri> Yes
<petteri> But it wont still work
<petteri> Shall I try reinstall ssh server?
<Schaap> yes :)
<petteri> What was that command...
<tritium> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Schaap> Btw how does hotswap work with ubuntu?
<Schaap> That yes
<tritium> petteri, you'll need --reinstall
<tritium> if it's already installed
<petteri> Hmm
<tritium> but that must not be the problem....
<petteri> WHat you mean?
<tritium> sudo apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server
<petteri> Hmm
<petteri> Okay
<guim> cdrecord don't work
<guim> i typed "cdrecord myfile.iso"
<tritium> petteri, you're sure you have it installed?
<guim> missed some param?
<Schaap> params suck
<membreya> did you edit your fstab guim and is the drive in nautilus now?
<djk> anyone else having an issue with the bottom toolbar? the icons on it are really really small
<djk> anyone know how to change that?
<Schaap> aha, a hotswap package :)
<petteri> REstarting opensource plaaplaa: OK
<petteri> Thats it?
<petteri> Do I need to reboot ?
<Schaap> ok how about cloning then
<Schaap> hahaha
<Schaap> reboot is for windows :)
<petteri> Heh
<Schaap> Ubuntu only needs restarting a service
<petteri> It wont still connect
<tritium> petteri, can you ping the machine?
<Schaap> Do you use putty on the windows machine?
<petteri> How?
<petteri> Yes
<petteri> I'm using
<Schaap> ping <ip>
<petteri> At Ubuntu console?
<tritium> yes
<Schaap> ping from windows to ubuntu
<membreya> noone has helped me with my JRE/OpenOffice problem yet ;)
<Schaap> and the other way around :)
<petteri> Timed out
<Schaap> ping the router then
<petteri> But Internet works fine on both computers
<tritium> membreya, what does oo.o use JRE for?
<Schaap> from both machines
<petteri> How that?
<Schaap> ping router IP
<tritium> petteri, the problem is not with the ssh server, then
<petteri> If I reboot my ubuntu, could it help?
<tritium> no
<Schaap> ping ping ping ping!ping every IP you can think of
<petteri> Hmmm
<membreya> don't know ..it says that some things might not function..should i just not care about it tritium?
<petteri> But everything works fine
<Schaap> no it doesnt
<Schaap> other wise ssh would work right?
<petteri> I mean, I'm ircin, so internet connection maybe works in this computer. And i have downloaded psyBNC software from internet to my Ubuntu, internet works fine at that too
<membreya> did you start the SSH server petteri? :P
<petteri> How...
<petteri> I just have installed it
<petteri> :D
<tritium> It should have started when you installed it
<petteri> Hmm
<petteri> WEll, if not, how I can start it?
<guim> membreya, I see my 2 drives in nautilus
<tritium> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<membreya> but you can't select them guim?
<guim> membreya, here is my line in /etc/fstab
<guim> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 rw,user,noauto  0       0
<guim> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 rw,user,noauto  0       0
<guim> I change ro -> rw
<membreya> did you only just change that guim?
<membreya> have you done a sudo mount -a?
<petteri> REstarting openBSD secure shell server : Done
<guim> ok I try
<petteri> Hmm
<tritium> petteri, you don't seem to have a route to the other machine
<bborkk> Hi, there are several threads over on Ubuntu's Bugzilla regarding XMMS not working.  I haven't completely untangled the threads... anyone know what is going on?
<bborkk> Seems like it might be something with glibc or libmikmod2 or how XMMS is packaged or apt.
<guim> ok mount -a change nothing
<petteri> What you mean tritium?
<tritium> petteri, since you couldn't ping it, it means your can't reach it
<guim> I see my 2 drives in nautilus computer:///
<tritium> there's a routing problem
<jbailey> bborkk: I'm using xmms on two boxes here (ppc and i386) under ubuntu with no problems.
<petteri> What I then should do?
<bborkk> jbailey: Warty or Hoary?
<jbailey> bborkk: Hoary.
<bborkk> jbailey: Hm.  XMMS starts up fine, but hangs when it tries to play anything, reporting that libmikmod2 is missing.
<bborkk> jbailey: Do you have NVidia drivers installed?
<tritium> petteri, one minute...
<jbailey> bborkk: I have an nVidia driver on a machine that doesn't have speakers attached.
<Guardiann> my xmms works great also
<daniels> bborkk: ah yes, that's a glibc bug.  either uninstall nvidia-glx, or install libmikmod2.
<jbailey> bborkk: I could try playing something and see if it starts.  I just won't hear the sound.
<jbailey> daniels: Eh?
<bborkk> daniels: Why is nvidia-glx included?  I have an ATI card.
<G2> what build tools does ubuntu use for docbook xml?
<membreya> guim: have you tried doing a sudo nautilus burn:/// ... I did that and see that I'm getting errors on my console
<jbailey> Looks like I have libmikmod2 on all of my machines, pulled in when I installes gstreamer0.8-plugins
<bborkk> jbailey: Ah.  That makes sense.
<daniels> jbailey: #219352
<daniels> bborkk: ah, it must be something else, then.  sorry.
<bborkk> daniels: I do have the nvidia-glx package, though.  Can't figure out why.
<daniels> bborkk: in that case, that'll probably be the issue?
<bborkk> daniels: But why would I have that package if I don't have an NVidia card?
<bborkk> daniels: bug #219352 doesn't seem to exist on bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<guim> membreya, Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<membreya> guim..try doing it with a sudo
<jbailey> bborkk: If the bug number is over 200,000, it's certainly the Debian BTS. =)
<bborkk> daniels: Actually, I take that back.  I only have nvidia-kernel-common installed.  Still, though, why?
<bborkk> jbailey: Ah.  :)
<guim> I try it with sudo
<daniels> bborkk: ah, in that case, it won't trigger for you -- that bug is on bugs.debian.org, too
<membreya> gah..now my cd burner has disappeared..hrm :|
<membreya> will figure it out yet
<bborkk> daniels: What won't trigger?  The bug?  I definitely see the symptoms posted in the bug report.
<daniels> bborkk: does it crash?
<bborkk> daniels: Doesn't crash, just spits "libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" to the console on startup and hangs when attempting to play anything.
<r3v3rb> afternoon
<bborkk> daniels: It seems installing libmikmod fixes this, but apt should take care of it.  The bug report you pointed to indicates it is a problem with glibc.
<r3v3rb> quick question, is there a way to get nautilus to ope up in 'browse folder' mode by default ?
<ubunrot2> i need some help what is the best appl for connect resoucs of windows
<bborkk> r3v3rb: open up nautilus, go to edit->preferences->behavior and click "always open in browser windows"
<bborkk> ubunrot2: come again?
<r3v3rb> bborkk, ta da !! ook and ye shall find !!! doh i feel dumb for not seeing that one !
<bborkk> r3v3rb: I think I had to ask about that, too.  :)
<daniels> bborkk: right -- the problem being that dlopen should just say 'libmikmod is not available' and xmms continues, and that's fine.  but it doesn't, ergo glibc bug.
* r3v3rb doesnt feel quite so dumb now :)
<bborkk> daniels: So, I guess this is upstream?
<jbailey> bborkk: It's hard to promise that.  We have some linker hacks in our tree, and our tree is also 18 months or so out of date.
<ubunrot2> i have linneighorhood runing but i cant do nathing
<r3v3rb> daniels, is it a bug in the updater that when doing an upgrade from array-3 the cursor defaults to an ugly black one and i loose the 'industrail theme' ?
<ubunrot2> so
<jbailey> bborkk: I don't know the Hoary+1 plans with glibc, but there will a Debian update after sarge.
<ubunrot2> ther are other prog doing the same
<bborkk> jbailey: hm.  so should i install libmikmod and hope since mdz and you guys are in the know on this bug that it will get fixed, or should i not use xmms for now?
<bebek> hello...
<r3v3rb> bborkk, you could always use xine instead ! my preferred audio/video player
<r3v3rb> hi bebek
<bebek> why do i get this while doing apt-get upgrade: Errors were encountered while processing:
<bebek>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibmesa-gl_6.8.1-1ubuntu15_i386.deb
<bebek>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-icon-theme_2.9.91-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<bborkk> r3v3rb: I prefer xine for video, but xmms for audio.  can't stand the totem/iMusic interface.
<r3v3rb> no idea bebek i had the gnome-icon-theme one too
<daniels> r3v3rb: yes, it's already been filed
<daniels> bborkk: yeah
<daniels> bborkk: install libmikmod2 for now
<r3v3rb> bborkk, when i got rid of totem-gstreamer it ballsed up my hoary - had to reinstall again
<jbailey> bborkk: Mmm.  I'm guessing that filing a bug on xmms saying that for Hoary it needs to have libmikmod2 in its depends field until Hoary.
<timothy_> hey, I'm trying to use Azureus, and when configuring my connection I get this error message: Testing port 6881 ... NAT Error
<timothy_> . Can anyone help? another port to try?
<jbailey> Since libmikmod2 is part of gstreamer0.8-plugins, I don't think it's that big of a deal.
<bborkk> daniels: okay.  cheers.
<bebek> admittedly, i installed the fglrx from ati, instead from ubuntu repository.. and that conflicts with the xlibmesa-gl from ubuntu repository...
<r3v3rb> timothy_, is 6881 open on your firewall ?
<bebek> how do i make apt-get so that it does not update xlibmesa-gl ?
<bborkk> jbailey: Not a bad idea.  Should I do that?
<r3v3rb> who's canonical here by the way ?
<IRCMark> hi I've a problem
<bborkk> r3v3rb: The company behind Ubuntu.
<r3v3rb> just want to congratulate you all for a lovely linux experience even with the bugs
<IRCMark> my synaptics says i've a damaged packet
<r3v3rb> :)
<r3v3rb> i know who canonical is - but who here works for them bborkk
<IRCMark> my synaptics says i've a damaged packet, how can I solve the problem?
<bborkk> r3v3rb: Ah.  I can only guess.  Not me.
<bebek> my glxgears shows 761.600 FPS.. is that normal for a computer with 3d acceleration card?
<jbailey> bborkk: Yeah.  I'd put a note in there refering to http://bugs.debian.org/219352
<jbailey> bebek: It's faster than non-accellerated in most cases, but slower than I'd expect if everything were working optimally.  If you have an AGP card, it might have been forced into PCI mode for some reason.
<bebek> i have a pci express card..
<IRCMark> my synaptics says i've a damaged packet, how can I solve the problem?
<jbailey> bebek: I don't know anything about PCI Express, sorry.
<guim> tritium, I install k3b
<guim> and it works
<bebek> jbailey: where are you from? you sounds familiar...
<mz2> hmm, java programs crashes when i switch back to the workspace on which i'm running them
<bebek> jbailey: i know someone from my uni with login jbailey
<mz2> crash
<mz2> or rather, they don't literally crash, but they stop updating the UI
<jbailey> bebek: My name isn't terribly unique. =)  I live in Toronto, used to live in Vancouver, and I attend the University of Athabasca (Distance Ed)
<jbailey> bebek: So its' probably not me. =)
<bebek> oh ok...
<bebek> hehehe
<bebek> i know james bailey, a lecturer from my uni
<bebek> :P
<bebek> what is meant by "The following packages have been kept back:" while performing apt-get upgrade?
<imp> hello to all, sorry for my english but i have few questions :) about my ubuntu settings :)
<imp> can any help my ?
<ZorroBytes> imp: just ask.
<surrounder> imp: I could give it a try :)
<imp> ok :)
<imp> thx
<r3v3rb> bye guys
<imp> how can i make my pc auto shutdown ... try all options with apm etc ... but no result :(
<Examancer> crontab?
<membreya> stupid question..but how do you start a program with a set priority? ie 0?
<mz2> this is with random swing apps. they just stop updating the ui (resizing the window or anything doesn't have any effect either)
<snowblink> membreya: nice
<tritium> guim, sorry, I got caught up with work.  Good, I'm glad you have a solution.
<Examancer> imp: just add a crontab for the shutdown command, and schedule it whenever you want
<tritium> petteri, still unable to reach the machine?
<bebek> membreya: i don't think normal user have the privilege to start a process with priority 0... i could be wrong though..
<guim> yep
<membreya> snowblink: but from a bashscript? how would I configure it?
<petteri> Hmm
<petteri> I dont need anymore help
<petteri> Thank you
<guim> could be nice to work with nautilus instead
<tritium> petteri, sorry, got caught up with work.  What was the problem?
<guim> but at least my cd is burned
<membreya> just my boinc is starting with a very low priority which means my athlon 64 steps down to 1ghz
<petteri> Nothing anymore :)
<tritium> guim, yes, I agree
<membreya> I have to reset it to 0 each time a WU starts
<petteri> I have fixed problem ;>
<snowblink> membreya: off the top of me head, I don't know. Maybe look at expect
<tritium> petteri, but what was causing it before?
<imp> this question -> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-157440.html
<membreya> lol tritium i got one cd burnt before..now it refuses to show the cd burner again in k3b or nautilus.. I give up for today
<imp> how make pc auto power off after shutdown
<tritium> membreya, :(
<bebek> imp: i had that problem before as well. but after upgrading to hoary, the problem is solved...
<bebek> imp: are you still using warty?
<imp> yep :(
<imp> just upgrade ?
<bebek> imp: umm... don't ask me... hehehe... so far i don't have any problem with hoary...
<imp> :) lucky :)
<imp> try tomorrow
<imp> thx ;)
<bebek> good luck
<bebek> no prob
<imp> and printing question
<bborkk> jbailey, daniels: bug report submitted.  thanks.
<imp> on first PC installed HP LaserJet-5L ... over network try using cups print documents from Second PC, ipp://<first>/printers/laserjet-5l ... no result :(
<AcidMaX> anyone using Hoary? and how stable is it right now?
<bborkk> AcidMaX: I like it.
<tritium> AcidMaX, quite good
<bborkk> very usable.
<membreya> hmmm with oo.o how do I get it to automatically place the icons back in gnome?
<AcidMaX> I installed Warty last night so I am a first time ubuntu user :) but I would like to have the newer software and such that hoary is using.
<ErsatzHatrack> AcidMax: I just did a clean install and it's working great so far.
<ErsatzHatrack> but
<bborkk> AcidMaX: Check out the FAQ on updating from Warty to Hoary.
<ErsatzHatrack> i had tried to upgrade from warty before and it ended up borked
<AcidMaX> yeh I would do a fresh install
<AcidMaX> i just installed Warty last night so its not that big of a deal.
<ErsatzHatrack> probably something i did, since I'm a newbie too
<imp> gl to all ;)
<AcidMaX> trying to find a good distro, so far ubuntu seems fast, but been thinking about trying gentoo as well.
<bebek> hmmm.. after apt-get upgrade, my theme in gnome does not work anymore
<bebek> is this a bug in the repository?
<bebek> and all out of sudden there are 3 new icons in the desktop: Computer, Document and Trash..
<bebek> also all the icons in the bottom panel of the window are gone
<surrounder> bborkk: where is that FAQ ?
<bebek> by the way, does anyone know how to turn on the DMA for my dvd drive?
<surrounder> hallo Dutchy
<blah09> hi is there like a gnome applet to control xmms?
<manobes> blah09: You could try gdesklets.
<bborkk> surrounder: Actually, I have no idea where that FAQ is located.  Huh.
<surrounder> :)
<jaia> Anyone got a clue as to where I can find my USB drive ?
<jaia> Would it be at /media/usb ? Or /media/sda ?
<Stereotype>  /dev/sda
<jaia> Ah
<poningru> it should hotplug
<jaia> It doesn't..
<jaia> It's an ntfs drive.
<jaia> Would that explain why ?
<dr_willis> hmm.
<dr_willis> usb hard drive? or memory stick?
<jaia> USB
<jaia> External Hardrive.
<toresbe> har drive?  repository of bad jokes? (like this one? :P)
<dr_willis> check dmesg output. and perhaps 'fdisk -l' and "mount" - see if its seen/mounted anywhere
<blah09> thanks manobes
<robsta> hi
<robsta> after upgrade to hoary i can't login any more
<robsta> .xsession-errors doesn't tell about stuff failing
<jaia> Yep, it's on /dev/sda according to fdisk -l
<dr_willis> but the partions should be like sda1 sda2 and so forth.
<jaia> There is an sda1
<jaia> But it doesn't show the content of it.
<jaia> So I'm guessing it doesn't mount it with ntfs properties and such.
<Martok> Hey, can anyone help me configure my serial mouse? I don't know how to load the modules for it.
<Martok> Or find which module I need for that matter.
<dr_willis> eww :P
<dr_willis> i cant even rember taht
<Martok> I'm using the serial mouse in an experiment.
<dr_willis> jaia,  could manually mount the thing. read only.
<jaia> Perhaps I should update hotplug.
<jaia> dr_willis, I will try that if this fails.
<dr_willis> if manyally mounting it fails.. its more then Hotplug that needs to be worked on.
<jaia> Installing the new hotplug worked :)
<Jelte> hi there... does anyone know if the Windows2000 install from CD will allow you to select one partition and one only?  I know its a sacrilege, but i need to make my ubuntu machine dual boot....
<evarlast> Jelte: yes, it always has, and it is the default.
<[bascule] > Jelte, sure s00 will do that, it will also wipe out lilo/grub so have the CD handy to rescue it
<Jelte> [bascule] , aahh that sounds a little harsh...
<[bascule] > well that's windows for you
<Jelte> [bascule] , so install windows on an empty partition and rerun ubuntu cd?
<dr_willis> windows has always trashed the mbr. :()
<dr_willis> well they put on a nice clean NEW mbr for ya. :P
<[bascule] > yeah, I'm new to ubuntu so i unno what the rescue options are
<[bascule] > you may need to chroot ubuntu and redo the bootloader from there
<lucien> jaia,
<lucien> Slet.
<Jelte> anyone? i dont particularly want to re-install my ubuntu stuff... will the cd repair the mbr and leave the rest ok?
<lucien> Download de updates, dan wordt hotplug ook automatisch geinstalleerd.
<dr_willis> Jelte,  if not you can get to a shell and chroot to the isntalled system and rerun the boot loader installer.
<flosch> hi
<nosilver4u> still wondering if anyone has had any luck with the xorg fglrx drivers?
<Jelte> dr_willis, that sounds good... you wouldn't happen to know where i could find some more detailed description of those steps would you?
<dr_willis> Jelte,  not really.. learned it soo long ago.. and done it soo many times.. :P
<dr_willis> but not had to do it in the last year.
<Jelte> dr_willis, *grin* fair enough
<dr_willis> with lilo its rather trivial.. with grub - just as easy.. but you need to know grub :P
<dr_willis> not sure what helper tools ubuntui has in that area
<dr_willis> or make a boot disk :P
<[bascule] > http://enterprise.linux.com/enterprise/04/11/18/232240.shtml?tid=102&tid=101
<[bascule] > seems reasonable to me .. :)
<Hwolf> nosilver4u, those drivers work ok.
<Jelte> dr_willis, ta
<jaia> Yay, I just had my first crash on linux.
<jaia> :D
<bborkk> daniels, jbailey: Okay, I just rebooted after installing libmikmod2.  Starting xmms doesn't return any warnings now.  However, it still hangs as soon as I try to play anything.
<jaia> lucien, probleem is opgelost door de nieuwe hotplug ja.
<daniels> bborkk: try running killall esd
<jaia> beep-media-player hung when I tried to play an mp3 as well
<jaia> :(
<jaia> And rhythmbox is whining about nothing being associated with mp3 files.
<bborkk> daniels: Bingo.  ???
<jaia> Actually, rhytmbox instantly closes now when I tried to load any mp3's into it.
<jbailey> bborkk: Is this a fresh Ubunut install, or a Debian upgrade?
<AcidMaX> is there a good PHP IDE for gnome?
<bborkk> jbailey: It started as a Warty fresh install and I upgraded to Hoary a couple of months ago.
<jbailey> bborkk: Hmm.  So permissions and stuff are likely all still fine and such then.
<bborkk> jbailey: Most likely.
<bborkk> jbailey: The only non-standard (i.e., not through apt) things I've done are compile and install a .deb of MPlayer and install the Java plugin for Firefox.
<jbailey> bborkk: I had problems like that once before when I was having OSS emulation issues with Alsa.  Try doing a 'mv ~/.xmms ~/.xmms-old' and rerunning it and see if the problem recurs.
<Martok> Can anybody help me modprobe my serial mouse and load the module please?
<bborkk> jbailey: What exactly is esd?
<Martok> It's a sound daemon.
<bborkk> Martok: What exactly is the problem?
<jbailey> bborkk: enlightenment sound daemon.  It processes sound events and muxes them towards your sound card.
<Martok> bborkk: I need to modprobe my serial mouse and load the module, but I don't know how.
<Martok> I want to use 2 mice for my Ubuntu setup.
<Martok> I already have the ps/2 mouse setup, it was detected in the install, but the serial mouse wasn't.
<bborkk> jbailey: Speaking of which, all my system alarm bells have somehow been mapped to the entire screen flashing, like a refresh, but no sound event.
<tritium> modprobe sermouse
<Martok> tritium: Thanks, you helped me before.
<jbailey> bborkk: Err.  Tha'ts a new one to me. =)
<tritium> Martok, :)
<LinuxJones> Martok, have you seen >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SerialMouseHowto/view?searchterm=serial%20mouse
<bborkk> Martok: type "lsmod" to see which modules are loaded.
<[bascule] > probably have to add the mouse to xorg.conf to
<tritium> Martok, it modprobe works, don't forget to add sermouse to your /etc/modules
<bborkk> jbailey: Yeah, it's really annoying.
<Martok> LinuxJones: Yeah, you told me yesterday, but that was for using the serial mouse as your primary device.
<bborkk> jbailey: So, why did I have to killall esd?
<jbailey> bborkk: Did you try moving the config of xmms out of the way first?
<jbailey> bborkk: See whether or not there's something weird in there.
<bborkk> jbailey: Okay.  One sec.
<christianp> hi all
<Timbo> the sooner alsa takes over with a software mixer enabled by default the better
<srid> where do I get zope interfaces for Ubuntu?
<david> cannot get sound to work after I upgrade to Hoary
<christianp> i installed ubuntu over my laptop, i add battery display status in my panel, but it says N/D (no battery present)
<bborkk> jbailey: I moved .xmms.  Didn't look like there was anything unusual in there: config  menurc  Plugins  Skins  xmms.m3u
<christianp> what's the matter?
<bborkk> christianp: Is there actually a battery?  :)
<christianp> yes :)
<bborkk> christianp: What kind of laptop is it?
<christianp> acer aspire 1670
<Martok> tritium: Don't I have to add this to my XF86config file?
<bborkk> christianp: Can't help you there.  You might want to check the laptop forum/list (?)
<tritium> Martok, yeah, you should do that too.
<bborkk> jbailey: So, should I reboot and see what happens?
<christianp> bborkk, no
<christianp> bborkk, have i to install some additional package?
<bborkk> christianp: Come again?
<bborkk> christianp: You might want to check http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=19
<bborkk> oh well.
<AcidMaX> does gnome support superkaramba like kde? or is there something similar?
<surrounder> gdesklets maybe?
<surrounder> AcidMaX: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<AcidMaX> surrounder, looks like that might be it, cpu monitors etc.
<surrounder> :)
<AcidMaX> thanks.
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> can't seem to mount a smb filesystem...
<srikat> how many GB should a partition for ubuntu be and what filesystem should it be? (I am about to partition using partition magic)
<Schaap> Hi, i installed ubuntu on an old pc  ('96 i believe) but it doesnt see the full 20 gig HD i added next to the 4 gig already in there
<Schaap> Is it a bios thing?
<Schaap> or hardware
<djk> have you mounted it?
<Schaap> Nah i checked the bios first
<Schaap> it showed 8 from the 20
<mjg59> The BIOS won't see more than 8
<Schaap> well, give or take a MB
<Martok> Does anybody know the protocal for serial mice?
<Dreamer3> ah, need smbfs
<Dreamer3> didn't tell me that
<djk> wow, old PC.
<Schaap> But ubunto will?
<djk> maybe you need to update your bios
<Schaap> u
<Schaap> Yeah, thought so
<srikat> how many GB should a partition for ubuntu be and what filesystem should it be? (I am about to partition using partition magic)
<mjg59> Schaap: Yeah, Ubuntu ought to see it fine
<Schaap> need to find out how that bios thing works :)
<Schaap> great :)
<mjg59> Is anyone else getting strange messages from carelos when they say something?
<srikat> wow. I am invisible
<zeedo> test
<srikat> yes mjg59
<zeedo> mjg59: nothing happened for me there
<LinuxJones> srikat, folks are probably doing other things
<[PoVal] Dutchy> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporari ly unavailable) <= what does that mean? i doesnt give a message of how to fix it
<bborkk> jbailey: I rebooted and still have the same problem, even though I moved the .xmms folder.
<LinuxJones> srikat, is this a desktop system ?
<srikat> yes Jones, currently NTFS partition
<evarlast> lol reboot.
<LinuxJones> srikat, have you used Linux before ?
<jbailey> bborkk: Yuck, ah well.  My next guess is probably some sort of broken bits with the sound setup.  Does rhythmbox work at all?
<srikat> no
<LinuxJones> srikat, to keep it simple 10 gigs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o lamont]  by ChanServ
<bborkk> jbailey: Rhythmbox seems to be working, although it wasn't a couple of weeks ago.
<Martok> Arg, I'm just going to use Dynebolic for this PC. Maybe I'll put Ubuntu on my next desktop...
<srikat> it is C drive, NTFS parition. I want to split it so one part is for Linux and another part is for data storage of windows XP (which is on D drive)
<srikat> some Team dude is spamming in PM
<Martok> Yeah, but what the heck is he spamming?
<bborkk> srikat: I got that as well.
<Martok> It seemed like he messed up the advertisement.
<jbailey> bborkk: Okay.  I think xmms has an alsa driver in there, but uses OSS by default.
<LinuxJones> srikat, have you tried the Live CD to see if you might like Linux ?
<Martok> In order to effectively use Linux, it must like YOU!
<bborkk> jbailey: How would it know when to switch and why isn't it doing so?
<jbailey> bborkk: IT doesn't, it's a manual setting.
<srikat> I tried some knoppi in past. It was ok. Now I have free time so want to learn something new
<jbailey> bborkk: Bring up the prefererences and look to see what Output Plugin is set to.
<toresbe> hmm
<bborkk> jbailey: Okay.
<LinuxJones> srikat, 10 gig will be fine for you to get installed.
<srikat> ok, and the partition type?
<[bascule] > [PoVal] Dutchy, make sure yiu haven't got synaptic running at the same time as CLI attemtps to apt-get
<LinuxJones> srikat, stick with ext3, but you can do that in the Ubuntu installer
<[bascule] > other thatn that track down the lock file in /var/cache/apt or /var/lock/
<bborkk> jbailey: OSS driver 1.2.10
<jbailey> bborkk: Okay.  Try changing it to alsa, close and reopoen, see if that fixes it.
<[PoVal] Dutchy> well i never use synaptic :o it's gotta be something else :)
<mjt> anyone know what's up with hoary repository -- 2nd day now ?  I can't apt-get update, it complains about MD5Sum mismatch for Packages.gz files...
<srikat> LinuxJones, so Ubuntu will detect that my computer has C and D drive, and if I choose to install ubuntu to C, does it provide me an option to split that C drive into one 10 MB chunk and ubuntu get installed in it?
<srikat> 10 GB*
<bborkk> jbailey: ** WARNING **: alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device (default): Device or resource busy
<LinuxJones> srikat, yes you can add or remove partitions and reformat. Use partition Magic to free up the space
<mjt> srikat: if you have some unpartitioned space in your "C:" drive, you will be able to partition it
<bborkk> jbailey: Also, gives me a dialog box saying I should check: the soundcard is configured properly, correct output plugin is selected, no other program is blocking the soundcard.
<Martok> I hope the Hoary detects serial mice!
<Guardiann> bborkk my xmms is set for esound
<[bascule] > [PoVal] Dutchy, yeah and all the google hits are debian, I'm new to apt but rpm/urpmi does the same/similar thing
<jbailey> bborkk: Hmm.  I don't have an good guess then off hand.  Strange that rhythmbox would play and that xmms wouldn't.
<Martok> I can't believe I still can't get my serial mouse to work. It's just a mouse! Haha.
<[bascule] > it's a lock file somewhere that needs removed
<bborkk> Guardiann, jbailey: I'll try that out.  How would I know this without trial and error?
<manobes> Martok: get a usb mouse
<cmg> hi.. i am having trouble getting my Ubuntu box to work with DHCP.. any idea why its not picking up its domain name?
<LinuxJones> Martok, usb mice are like $ 5.00 :D
<manobes> http://www.softwareandstuff.com/ACC10690.html
<Martok> manobes: No, I've already built something out of my serial mouse.
<Guardiann> Esound was trial and error for me :)
<jbailey> bborkk: Well.  The issue is generally that the sound driver seems to be hooped for some reason.  The hard part is figuring out which reason.
<mjt> Martok: try sudo modprobe sermouse
<bborkk> Guardiann, jbailey: esound is the answer... thanks!
<jbailey> bborkk: It works out of the box in most settings.
<Guardiann> yw
<Martok> mjt: I did, but it still didn't work.
<srikat> LinuxJones, mjt: thanks
<mjt> Martok: does it recognizes your mouse in the first place (try dmesg) ?
<Martok> I've already built my serial mouse into something, I can't easily replace it with a USB mouse.
<bborkk> jbailey: Thanks for all your help.
<cmg> i am having trouble getting my Ubuntu box to work with DHCP.. any idea why its not picking up its domain name?
<zazlinux> hi everybody, i just installed ubuntu and my com1 mouse don't run, anybody know how turn on it? i'm novice, sorry
<mjt> Martok: also, is mousedev module loaded?
<Martok> mjt: Dynebolic recognizes it.
<Martok> Yeah.
<jbailey> bborkk: Glad I could contribute.
<manobes> cmg: does ifconfig show your ethernet card?
<bborkk> jbailey: Now it's time to file a bug report on my flashing screen.  :)
<cmg> manobes.. yes
<Martok> I think I'll just use Dynebolic on this PC instead of Ubuntu. I've had problems other then mice with Ubuntu.
<cmg> manobes.. i can use it fine.. i just can't get to it (by name) from any other box
<lucien> When I try to apt-get update my server list after adding merillat, or whatever it's called, I get an error that the public key is not available. Anyone knows how to solve that ?
<manobes> cmg: What do you mean?  You want to log into it?
<cmg> manobes.. i can only access it by IP
<[bascule] > cmg, you need to add it's name to the other machines /etc/hosts , unless you have a lcal DNS server
<cmg> i have a local DNS server.. using DHCP
<zazlinux> hi everybody, i just installed ubuntu and my com1 mouse don't run, anybody know how turn on it? i'm novice, sorry
<[bascule] > OK, beyond me then ...
<LinuxJones> lucien, are you on Hoary ?
<lucien> Yes.
<manobes> cmg: and it works with other machines?
<LinuxJones> lucien, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary/view?searchterm=public%20key
<lucien> Thank you.
<FauxPasIII> I'm having some trouble with apt pinning... anybody help ?
<cmg> all my Windoz boxes work with it..and my MEPIS Linux box works with it... but using DHCP with Ubuntu isn't working (although assigning a static IP works fine)
<LinuxJones> cmg, if you assign static ip addressing then you don't need DHCP
<bborkk> My system alarm sound event seems to be mapped to a refresh of my entire screen in an annoying flash.  No sound results.  Anyone else have this problem, know its cause, or know how to fix it?
<Guardiann> zazlinux  try here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2661&highlight=serial+mouse+work
<cmg> Linux.. i know.. but for this box i need to use DHCP
<bruno> bonjour
<missmarple> hello
<cmg> my NOC doesnt like giving out static IP's
<bruno> hello missmarple
<LinuxJones> cmg, network-admin should get you fixed up
<FauxPasIII> bborkk - It's called "Visual Bell"
<Guardiann> bborkk sorry not me
<missmarple> hello bruno
<missmarple> can anyone help me with installation via PXE?
<FauxPasIII> bborkk - It's probably set by your desktop environment
<FauxPasIII> bborkk - What are you using ?
<bborkk> FauxPasIII: Standard Hoary setup.
<cmg> Linux-Jones.. i tried.. i can add a domain name.. but when I reboot, it updates everything from DHCP and then its gone
<manobes> cmg: Can you set the server to give it the correct information?
<FauxPasIII> bborkk - open up gnome-control-center
<cmg> no
<FauxPasIII> bborkk - in the sound applet
<Dreamer3> any tips on mounting samba shares? i keep getting: cp: cannot create regular file `accessories.html': Input/output error
<FauxPasIII> bborkk - third tab is "system bell"
<FauxPasIII> bborkk - I'll bet that's where it's set wrong
<LinuxJones> cmg, your trying to add some other static routes to local services but need dhcp for ipaddress right ?
<cmg> no..i just want to use DHCP to get myself assigned an IP, domain name, etc
<[bascule] > DNCP assigns domain names? I never knew that.
<manobes> It's the job of the dhcp server to give the box that information though.
<[bascule] > H*
<cmg> manobes.. exactly
<cmg> and its not
<zazlinux> hi everybody, i just installed ubuntu and my com1 mouse don't run, anybody know how turn on it? i'm novice, sorry
<manobes> so the problem is server side.
<cmg> but it does to any other box.. just not to this Ubuntu
<Guardiann> zazlinux did you check that site i posted for you
<zazlinux> no, and without mouse i can't read up
<LinuxJones> cmg, that's a server config problem, dhcp can be configured to assign that stuff by using MAC address if your nice to the network admin he might help you out :D
<cmg> thats not an option ;)
<LinuxJones> heh
* manobes confused.  The Ubuntu machine gets the IP address, but not the domain name?
<bborkk> FauxPasIII: Ahhh.... that's so much better.  I can feel my sanity creeping back.  Thanks.
<Dreamer3> any tips on mounting samba shares? i keep getting: cp: cannot create regular file `accessories.html': Input/output error?
<FauxPasIII> bborkk - Glad to help !
<cmg> LinuxJones.. if the domain doesnt come from DHCP, then i set it myself?
<ninHer> hi all
<LinuxJones> cmg, this is a "Secret Install" ?
<cmg> basically
<cmg> lol
<LinuxJones> omg dude don't do it you can get fired for it :(
<[bascule] > ah, clearer now
<ninHer> i have a problem minimizing with ubuntu
<ninHer> does anyone why?
<ninHer> anything i minimize, dissappear
<missmarple> anyone here with knowledge about netboot installation?
<cmg> the prob is when I set the domain in network-admin.. after I reboot, its gone
<manobes> cmg: you cold try poking around in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf there's a "send host name" option in there
<cmg> so i assumed DHCP was overwriting it
<zerovertex> hello all. I'm a ubuntu/debian newbie. recently converted from redhat/fedora/yellowdog. me lika the ubuntu. you guys rocks.
* Dreamer3 sighs.
<maximaus> cmg: you are a candidate for a "live CD" LOL
<Dreamer3> my user account is josh but on the samba server it's jgoebel, is that a problem?
<LinuxJones> cmg, it will get overwritten probably by default yeah
<Dreamer3> i'm connected with -o username=jgoebel
<Dreamer3> :q
<Schaap> Josh Goebel
<cmg> LinuxJones.. so thats my prob.. how do i fix it?
<Dreamer3> Schaap: great, but do you have an answer to my question :)
<manobes> cmg: I think if you edit that config file it'll send the hostname to the DHCP server.
<cmg> k manobes.. i'll have a look
<Schaap> Nope
<Dreamer3> sheesh
<Dreamer3> this is very annoying
<Dreamer3> linux to linux should i just be using nfs?
<LinuxJones> Dreamer3, you can use nfs or Samba but for Linux-Linux most usually use nfs
<zerovertex> i'm reading ubuntuguide.org. does flash plugin for mozilla work on ppc?
<quentin> Hello, I would like to know how I can setup dhclient so that it sets ubuntu's ntp server through dhcp ( my dhcp server is broadcasting an ntp-server ip )
<bruno> is someone know how to configure a local lan printer ?
<LinuxJones> Dreamer3, you have to have the same account names on both systems I beileve, I don't have Samba installed so I can't confirm that.
<Dreamer3> LinuxJones: that's very annoying
<iMP> how to make local printer -> lan
<LinuxJones> Dreamer3, have you looked @ the samba hoto ?
<LinuxJones> Dreamer3, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba/view?searchterm=samba
<Dreamer3> LinuxJones: no, but it worked find under debian before with the same names and i've had issues in the past, so i imagine that's it
<LinuxJones> Dreamer3, well good luck anyways :)
<missmarple> mhh
<njs12345> daniels, you here?
<daniels> sort of
<[Spooky] > yo! yo! anyone good with lftp ?
<njs12345> you do the maintaining for the X packages right?
<daniels> yeah
<njs12345> just wondering, will the next releases of all the X packages have the pkg-config files in them?
<[Spooky] > i cant seem too download dirs, is that not possible ?
<daniels> njs12345: nope
<njs12345> oh, ok..
<njs12345> guess I'll have to keep hacking the .pc files from xlibs CVS then
<daniels> that's a modular-tree thing
<daniels> yeah
<daniels> or just install xlibs from cvs ;)
<ninHer> anyone experiencing "vanishing windows" at minimizing?
<njs12345> I guess ;)
<ubunrot2> how i isntall my sound card
<cmg> manobes.. i saw the options in that conf file and that didn't seem to work
<cmg> anyways.. i found a hostname/IP i can borrow
<cmg> how do I go back to the Ubuntu setup to rename my machine?
<cmg> so the hostname i assign it's IP to matches the actual host name
<floater> I think I need to set up some authorities... I am trying to run gedit but it says "authentication refused.." I am trying to open it as a root on user login. I have already read the manual of xauth but I don't know what should I set and how,anyone?
<daniels> floater: use sudo
<cmg> anyone know how to run the Ubunto setup again?
<[Spooky] > i cant seem too download dirs with "lftp", is that not possible ? or are i doing a cmd the wrong way ?
<ninHer> anyone experiencing "vanishing windows" at minimizing?
<njs12345> ja.. `sudo gedit` works well
<njs12345> anybody build Xgl on ubuntu? it looked kinda cool, so that's what I'm trying now
<floater> daniels, that doesn't work
<iMP> >> how installl Ubuntu print-server ?
<LinuxJones> floater, you need to be in the account that actually did the install of Ubuntu
<floater> I mean, I can open the file with sudo, but I get that error in terminal
<HaloGray> I'm begining to get annoyed with rebuilding my wireless driver for every kernel update
<HaloGray> is there any way I could slipstream the process?
<manobes> cmg: just use network-admin
<cmg> manobes.. that will just rename the host name for networking
<floater> well there's something funny.. I am new linux user so :S but I can't really login to my ubuntu with root... I used "root" as user name in redhat but in ubuntu I just can't login to ubuntu as root
<surrounder> floater: sudo passwd root
<HaloGray> ubuntu has root disabled for security purposes
<surrounder> floater: or just use sudo for everything :)
<manobes> cmg: You can set the IP in there as well, no?
<cmg> yes
<floater> sudo/root ... hmm ok
<cmg> and i will.. but i also want to change the host name other places
<HaloGray> type sudo command goes here
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  Seeing as the feature freeze is today, does anyone know if usplash is going to make it in?
<HaloGray> and it will give root access
<manobes> /etc/hosts
<cmg> i hate having the misnamed box where it appears on the network as one thing
<[Spooky] > hm i guess lftp cant download dirs then :/ ...
<HaloGray> feature freeze?
<cmg> but thinks its name is something else
<iMP> just type in console <sudo><your command>
<cmg> manobes.. etc/hosts.. same thing
<njs12345> HaloGray: think.. only new things that make it into Hoary are bugfixes and such
<HaloGray> ah
<cmg> i'll just rebuild it.. thanks
<HaloGray> I hope the fix the audio issue with esd
<cmg> manobes.. do u know how to re-run setup
<cmg> at the end of the ubuntu install it tells u
<cmg> i just dont know
<iMP> what is current version of Ububntu ?
<njs12345> iMP: depends
<ficusplanet> 4.10 - Warty Warthod
<ficusplanet> *Warthog
<LinuxJones> cmg, dpkg-reconfigure base-config ??
<njs12345> Warty Warthog is the "stable" version, which you'd give to your parents and so on
<cmg> k i'll try
<iMP> and unstable ?
<njs12345> Hoary Hedgehog is the unstable version, which is what all the devs and bleeding-edge people run
<iMP> how fix in Warty release auto power off after shutdown ?
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> if my user accounts have DIFFERENT names and uids, what's the best way to share files between systems?
<Dreamer3> making sure my uid and name are the same on all systems is getting frustrating...
<HaloGray> isn't there a chgroup cmmand for that?
<manobes> Dreamer, nfs
<HaloGray> chgroup users or something?
<HaloGray> that way anybody with user access can access files
<Dreamer3> manobes: don't uid's have to line up for nfs to work?
<Hwolf> or just chmod those files.
<manobes> Dreamer3: or just use "open location" in nautilus
<Dreamer3> manobes: smb doesn't work because the user names are different (that's got to be it)
<Dreamer3> manobes: it worked fine on debian, but usernames matched
<manobes> Dreamer3: Just open it with ssh...
<manobes> with nautilus, just open ssh://user@host
<Dreamer3> manobes: so mount it with ssh you mean?
<Dreamer3> start thinking console and not gnome :)
<Dreamer3> i'm not a GUI guy always
<manobes> Dreamer3: as far as nautilus is concerned it'll look mounted, but it's not, it's using ssh (or sftp) to transfer files
<manobes> Dreamer3: nor am I, but that's the easiest way I can think of
<Dreamer3> manobes: ssh has a filesystem thingy now
<manobes> Dreamer3: You could try sftp
<manobes> But the nautilus way will work, so it might be faster to just do it and be done.
<Dreamer3> but of course ubuntu doesn't build that module :(
<Dreamer3> manobes: i do this everyday
<Dreamer3> manobes: i need console access
<manobes> :(
<manobes> Dreamer3: You'll have to dig in the nfs manpages then.  There are ways to make it work if you have differnt uid's, but I don't know how.
<SwissPhoenix> Dreamer3: what fs thingy? sftp? it's not an fs...
<Dreamer3> SwissPhoenix: shfs
<will> how do i run a script at gdm startup
<Dreamer3> SwissPhoenix: mounting filesystems over SSH
<will> or even, how do i autorun a command when x/gnome starts up?
* Dreamer3 installs shfs
<Dreamer3> maybe it's not part of the stock kernel
<SwissPhoenix> Dreamer3: it simulates a fs on the client site... life ftpfs... but it's by way nothing like nfs... e.g. it does not provide file locking
<Dreamer3> there was a source package for buildling the module, so we'll see how it goes
<LinuxJones> will, gnome-session-properties
<manobes> will: in the Sessions part of the preferences menu, there is a tab for startup programs
<Dreamer3> SwissPhoenix: good point, but don't need that now... :)
<aankhra> Hi!
<will> LinuxJones, manobes: thanks!
<iMP> Ubuntu as Network Print-Server -> reality or fantstic ?
<aankhra> where can i get more software for ubuntu?
<srikat> LinuxJones: can you pls look at this --> http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=282918
<SwissPhoenix> Dreamer3: I also wonder what happens if you do a "tail -n 1" on a 1GB file - will it transfer the whole 1GB? or is it able to seek on the remote file?
<ficusplanet> aankhra, Go to ubuntuguide.org
<SwissPhoenix> iMP: just use cups...
<aankhra> ficusplanet: thanks, i look
<will> okay i have this problem in ubuntu using the build in sound on a 815 chipset, all sound plays extremely fast
<SwissPhoenix> and could someone please tell me for what reason the web front end in cups has been disabled?
<iMP> SwissPhoenix: troubles ... installed LaserJet 5L, how connect others workstations to print ? cannot print over cups ... no result :(
<Pointwood> are most people using the extra repositories too? I would like to get Firefox 1.0 and more but would like to know that I can be resonable sure of not breaking my system
<quentin> Hello, I would like to know how I can setup dhclient so that it sets ubuntu's ntp server through dhcp ( my dhcp server is broadcasting an ntp-server ip )
<LinuxJones> srikat, you can do that in partition magic
<missmarple> ok i solved my problem on my own .. so cu guys ;-)
<scizzo> Pointwood: maybe try the backports?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o lamont]  by lamont
<SwissPhoenix> iMP: well - your server has to listen on all interfaces (not just localhost) and you have to configure your client to Poll the server... maybe you also need some acl change (haven't done this in a while)
<iMP> SwissPhoenix, try to set path ipp://<host>/printers/lasejet-5l/
<srikat> LinuxJones: just wanted to make sure it doesn't mess up the boot loader of windows xp in the D partition
<Anubis> my it quiet
<Pointwood> scizzo: will try that
<SwissPhoenix> iMP, is your cups actually listening there? (http://<host>:631/)
<iMP> SwissPhoenix, hm ... try to change, thx ;)
<Anubis> helllooooo
<iMP> SwissPhoenix, yep
<bumperland> what do I have to do to get the transparent windows in gnon
<bumperland> gnone
<spiral> alu
<spiral> hi sorry
<manobes> bumperland: For what application?
<bumperland> the desktop
<[PoVal] Dutchy> is there a big difference between linux-image-386 and linux-image-k7 ? i installed the -k7 but with this dist-upgrade it installed a newer version of with -386 again
<will> i have this problem in ubuntu using the build in sound on a 815 chipset, all sound plays extremely fast
<iMP> iMP, :)
<manobes> bumperland: You need Hoary to do that I think.  The X server in Warty doesn't support transparancy.
<Xappe> Dutchy, it upgrades kernel because you have it installed
<Pointwood> I think I got a new kernel when I updated recently - that will automatically update next time I reboot, right?
<ficusplanet> right
<Pointwood> cool
<SwissPhoenix> manobes: Even if you would have Hoary, the WM needs to support it and Gnome IMHO does not...
<Pointwood> <-- still very much a n00b, but like it so far :)
<SwissPhoenix> GNOME Metacity :)
<lucien> Hmm.
<[PoVal] Dutchy> it didnt upgrade the -k7 i have installed, i think
<lucien> Okay, does someone care to help me with an easy one. For the more adjusted user ?
<lucien> I want to know how to change the appearance of my mouse cursor back to the Ubuntu Warty look. Because it sucks in Hoary.
<ficusplanet> lucien, Install "gcursor" with synaptic.  It will let you choose cursor themes.
<bumperland> should i take a shot with hoary ?
<Pointwood> don't shot hoary!
<iMP> Need links or advices about configure Ubuntu as LAN print-server ...
<Pointwood> oh...you said 'with'...nm! :p
<unperson> Suggestions for a good editor for writing code other than vi/vim and emacs/Xemacs?
<bumperland> :-)
<cafa> Hi all.
<[PoVal] Dutchy> nano, gedit :p
<unperson> gedit seems to lack some nice features like intellegent tabbing.
<cafa> what is needed in the kernel for usb devices to automount?
<[PoVal] Dutchy> true
<unperson> [PoVal] Dutchy And nano...lacks a lot of things.  Fine for editing a text file, not good for writing code.
<[PoVal] Dutchy> ^_^
<unperson> I've used nedit in the past, which is probably the defualt choice I'd go back to, but I thought there might be other good choices.
<nosilver4u> i'm getting all sorts of weird display issues with the fglrx drivers, any ideas?
<redrum> i had problems with the nvidia drivers on my laptop.  had to upgrade to hoary, then to an apt-get update, apt-get upgrade... it's fine now
<tarquin> hi. stupid question, but I keep reading about xmms on the forums... is it in the basic installation and if so, where?
<cafa> nobody knows?
<redrum> i don't think xmms is included by default.  I just installed it
<tarquin> ah.
<redrum> i did 'apt-get xmms'.  i have it now
<tarquin> is there stuff on the CD that's not installed by default?
<tarquin> don';t have a net connection :(
<Xappe> he says in an irc channel
<tarquin> ... using windows
<nosilver4u> yeah, there's quite a bit actually, if i remember correct
<scizzo> tarquin: do you really think..._everything_ is included in the CDs?
<nosilver4u> redrum: i'm using hoary right now, and they just release the fglrx drivers for xorg
<Mixut> hello!
<tarquin> no... but I was just wondering whether there might be some other stuff there
<redrum> does anyone know how to set the default output device for sound?
<bumperland> where can I download hoary
<unperson> Someone more knowledgable can probably advise tarquin how to search for a package on the CD using apt-cache search.
<bborkk> Does anyone use matplotlib, the Matlab-like plotting module for use with Python and numarray?
<tarquin> using apt-cache search. << never mind :) I'm just trying it out
<Mixut> i'm a bit noob on ubuntu, can anyone tell me how can i access readonly files, or where i can find a solution for that problem??i didn't find an answer from ubuntulinux.org
<bborkk> Mixut: Do you want to write them?
<Mixut> no i need access to sources.list file
<tarquin> where should we file bugs for things like audio CDs etc -- ubuntu or gnome or ... ?
<bborkk> Mixut: Type "man chmod" in a terminal window.
<redrum> when you open the files for editing, do it using sudo...
<bborkk> Mixut: Ah, in that case, you need to use sudo.
<bborkk> sudo emacs /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mixut> bborkk: thank you very much;)
<bborkk> no problem
<Schaap> how do i partition and format my new HD ?
<Schaap> erm, is there a  tutorial from partitiong all the way to mounting a new HD ?
<bborkk> Okay, I'm sick of waiting for other people to update packages.  Where's a good resource for learning how to create a Debian package?
<tkrin> hello all.  Has anyone successfully installed Ubuntu on recently released 17" powerbook G4?  I will be getting one soon and am interested in running linux on it.
<tarquin> I've just got it running on a Tibook
<toubsu> is yum the update system in ubuntu?
<manobes> toubsu: no, it's apt-get
<housetier> toubsu, I'd say its apt-get, I think yum is for redhat based distros
<tkrin> tarek_, how was the experience?
<toubsu> ok
<tkrin> tarquin I mean. :-/
<tarquin> installation went fine. a few problems with the default stuff though -- eg playing CDs
<tkrin> you have wireless built in, if so did that work out of the box?
<tarquin> see for example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11173&highlight=audio
<tarquin> no, I don't have wifi -- but ubuntu's installed a wifi applet in the top panel anyway!
<tkrin> heh :)
<mpq> I have a similar problem
<tarquin> oh and the brightness and volume buttons work
<mpq> my wireless isn't enabled in ubuntu
<tarquin> though they don't give visual feedback like on OS X
<tarquin> I meant my PB doesn't have wireless installed -- too old
<tkrin> tarquin, Cool.
<[PoVal] Dutchy> weird... nvidia-glx requires linux-image-386
<tkrin> tarquin, thanks. :)
<AcidMaX> what sources do I need to add to install the flash player, xmms etc on hoary
<mpq> I need help enabling my wireless card to work in ubuntu
<toubsu> is ubuntu based on debian?
<AcidMaX> toubsu, yes.
<tarquin> oh and right-clicking is a pain unless you have a mouse
<tarquin> can't do CTRL-click
<jcoxon77> mpq: what is your wireless card?
<mpq> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 03)
<tkrin> tarquin, I almost always use an external mouse, plus I HATE touch pads.
<mpq> keep forgetting that ctrl+v doesn't do anything
<jcoxon77> mpq, you'll probably need ndiswrapper
<Burn`> does somebody know a good tutorial for dvdrip & ubuntu???
<jcoxon77> mpq, i use to have one and once set up it worked great
<Mixut> hmm...helpless me here again.I want to install java1.5.I followed instructions on https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15 but when i try to execute these two commands, terminal says:bash: fg: %: no such job :(what should i do now??
<Schaap> erm, is there a  tutorial from partitiong all the way to mounting a new HD ?
<floater> I have a hoary install, is there a guide where I can add extra repositories? the warty help doesn't match all in all
<AcidMaX> floater, I was just asking the same thing :)
<AcidMaX> no response yet.
<floater> alright
<LinuxJones> floater, did you add the universe/multiverse repo's while in Warty ?
<floater> I haven't used warty
<floater> I haven't even used linux but less than a week
<LinuxJones> floater, you installed form disk tho
<floater> form disk?
<LinuxJones> floater, sorry from the Warty disc then you upgraded ?
<floater> I thought of installing all that multimedia support with that ubuntuguide.org help
<manobes> floater: edit /etc/apt/sources.list whenever the Warty help says "warty" substitute "hoary".
<floater> no, I burned a hoary iso
<mpq> erm... I don't understand the install directions for ndiswrapper
<flosch> hi
<jcoxon77> mpq, okay ba
<jcoxon77> mpq, okay basically are you using warty or hoary?
<mpq> warty
<Anubis> sooo firefox is usuless in hoary?
<LinuxJones> floater, gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst  and make the line look like >> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe
<Anubis> keeps crashing
<Anubis> ssl sites crash it
<jcoxon77> mpq, ndiswrapper takes the windows driver and makes it work on linux
<Anubis> links to video
<LinuxJones> floater, sorry sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<mpq> I got that much
<manobes> Anubis: It's not a stable release...
<mpq> but how do I install it?
<floater> ok, just checking what lines I have to change from http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<jcoxon77> mpq, have you looked at https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<floater> I don't see why there's so much to replace since it's almost fully identical
<floater> 1st paragraph etc
<LinuxJones> floater, you need to add universe multivers to the end of the line
<LinuxJones> floater, god my typing :(
<manobes> floater: just change "warty" to "hoary"
<surrounder> yup, keep up the good work to all ubuntu-devs, this distro is a little jewel :)
<LinuxJones> manobes, he is running hoary and wants to add more repositories
<dejavu> hi ... is this the official  UBUNTU linux  channel ?
<LinuxJones> dejavu, yeah
<HaloGray> official unofficial :)
<Anubis> manobes, should I compile firefox myself?
<dejavu> good ..
<dejavu> ppl i got a question ..
<floater> in my hoarys source.list there is 2x a paragraph ending with universe, and in warty help there is 1x universe and 1x multiverse + there is those 3+1 additional lines in end
<dejavu> i just installed this distro after hearing abt it .. and the thing is that it never asked me for a ROOT PASSWD .
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hiho
<HaloGray> root is disabled in ubuntu for security reasons
<floater> I don't know if I should replace that one universe paragraph with multiverse since I don't know what they are referring to.. I don't even really know what I am doing
<HaloGray> if you want to do something with root permissions type sudo before your command
<HaloGray> and the password it asks for will be the one for your account
<dejavu> it never asked me what should my Root Passwd should be  during installation and after it ... im just using a normal user without eevn knowing what my RPwd is !
<HaloGray> there is no root password
<mpq> I can't find the driver on the website
<manobes> floater: universe and multiverse are two different repositories.  You can have both enabled.
<njan> dejavu, sudo comamndyouwanttoexecuteasroot
<njan> dejavu, or if you're lazy, sudo /bin/bash
<jcoxon77> mpq, do you have internet access from your ubuntu box?
<floater> can I just add extra there ..I think that wouldn't do any harm
<mpq> yes
<njan> dejavu, then enter *your* password
<u6926> Ubuntu sux...
<z4575> Ubuntu sux...
<d2729> Ubuntu sux...
<a9027> Ubuntu sux...
<z61> Ubuntu sux...
<i2887> Ubuntu sux...
<j9783> Ubuntu sux...
<e66> Ubuntu sux...
<h8402> Ubuntu sux...
<k1878> Ubuntu sux...
<u1442> Ubuntu sux...
<j5359> Ubuntu sux...
<g3494> Ubuntu sux...
<e4066> Ubuntu sux...
<b5155> Ubuntu sux...
<p6986> Ubuntu sux...
<t548> Ubuntu sux...
<i6006> Ubuntu sux...
<c5098> Ubuntu sux...
<b852> Ubuntu sux...
<j9443> Ubuntu sux...
<w8553> Ubuntu sux...
<q5533> Ubuntu sux...
<a1629> Ubuntu sux...
<t7463> Ubuntu sux...
<c9253> Ubuntu sux...
<r1485> Ubuntu sux...
<j583> Ubuntu sux...
<v1103> Ubuntu sux...
<p7728> Ubuntu sux...
<v7879> Ubuntu sux...
<j4394> Ubuntu sux...
<q2527> Ubuntu sux...
<h6567> Ubuntu sux...
<h6625> Ubuntu sux...
<s9502> Ubuntu sux...
<e5898> Ubuntu sux...
<t5768> Ubuntu sux...
<s4683> Ubuntu sux...
<v8580> Ubuntu sux...
<j1546> Ubuntu sux...
<r2013> Ubuntu sux...
<f6091> Ubuntu sux...
<v6902> Ubuntu sux...
<u6926> Ubuntu sux...
<z4575> Ubuntu sux...
<d2729> Ubuntu sux...
<a9027> Ubuntu sux...
<z61> Ubuntu sux...
<i2887> Ubuntu sux...
<j9783> Ubuntu sux...
<e66> Ubuntu sux...
<h8402> Ubuntu sux...
<u1442> Ubuntu sux...
<j5359> Ubuntu sux...
<g3494> Ubuntu sux...
<e4066> Ubuntu sux...
<b5155> Ubuntu sux...
<p6986> Ubuntu sux...
<h6625> Ubuntu sux...
<t548> Ubuntu sux...
<w8553> Ubuntu sux...
<e5898> Ubuntu sux...
<p7728> Ubuntu sux...
<q5533> Ubuntu sux...
<a1629> Ubuntu sux...
<t7463> Ubuntu sux...
<i6006> Ubuntu sux...
<c5098> Ubuntu sux...
<c9253> Ubuntu sux...
<b852> Ubuntu sux...
<r1485> Ubuntu sux...
<v7879> Ubuntu sux...
<k1878> Ubuntu sux...
<j4394> Ubuntu sux...
<j583> Ubuntu sux...
<h6567> Ubuntu sux...
<j9443> Ubuntu sux...
<v1103> Ubuntu sux...
<s9502> Ubuntu sux...
<q2527> Ubuntu sux...
<j1546> Ubuntu sux...
<s4683> Ubuntu sux...
<v8580> Ubuntu sux...
<r2013> Ubuntu sux...
<f6091> Ubuntu sux...
<z4575> Ubuntu sux...
<j9783> Ubuntu sux...
<e66> Ubuntu sux...
<j5359> Ubuntu sux...
<p6986> Ubuntu sux...
<a9027> Ubuntu sux...
<z61> Ubuntu sux...
<i2887> Ubuntu sux...
<u1442> Ubuntu sux...
<b5155> Ubuntu sux...
<u6926> Ubuntu sux...
<d2729> Ubuntu sux...
<w8553> Ubuntu sux...
<e5898> Ubuntu sux...
<i6006> Ubuntu sux...
<c5098> Ubuntu sux...
<b852> Ubuntu sux...
<h8402> Ubuntu sux...
<k1878> Ubuntu sux...
<g3494> Ubuntu sux...
<j9443> Ubuntu sux...
<h6625> Ubuntu sux...
<p7728> Ubuntu sux...
<q5533> Ubuntu sux...
<a1629> Ubuntu sux...
<t7463> Ubuntu sux...
<c9253> Ubuntu sux...
<r1485> Ubuntu sux...
<v7879> Ubuntu sux...
<j4394> Ubuntu sux...
<j583> Ubuntu sux...
<h6567> Ubuntu sux...
<s9502> Ubuntu sux...
<v1103> Ubuntu sux...
<s4683> Ubuntu sux...
<q2527> Ubuntu sux...
<t548> Ubuntu sux...
<v8580> Ubuntu sux...
<j1546> Ubuntu sux...
<v6902> Ubuntu sux...
<f6091> Ubuntu sux...
<r2013> Ubuntu sux...
<t5768> Ubuntu sux...
<t5768> Ubuntu sux...
<e4066> Ubuntu sux...
<v6902> Ubuntu sux...
<s7202> Ubuntu sux...
<s7202> Ubuntu sux...
<s7202> Ubuntu sux...
<u6926> Ubuntu sux...
<z4575> Ubuntu sux...
<d2729> Ubuntu sux...
<a9027> Ubuntu sux...
<z61> Ubuntu sux...
<i2887> Ubuntu sux...
<w8553> Ubuntu sux...
<j9783> Ubuntu sux...
<e66> Ubuntu sux...
<i6006> Ubuntu sux...
<c5098> Ubuntu sux...
<h8402> Ubuntu sux...
<k1878> Ubuntu sux...
<u1442> Ubuntu sux...
<j5359> Ubuntu sux...
<g3494> Ubuntu sux...
<e4066> Ubuntu sux...
<j9443> Ubuntu sux...
<b5155> Ubuntu sux...
<p6986> Ubuntu sux...
<s7202> Ubuntu sux...
<h6625> Ubuntu sux...
<s9502> Ubuntu sux...
<e5898> Ubuntu sux...
<p7728> Ubuntu sux...
<q5533> Ubuntu sux...
<a1629> Ubuntu sux...
<t7463> Ubuntu sux...
<v8580> Ubuntu sux...
<c9253> Ubuntu sux...
<b852> Ubuntu sux...
<r1485> Ubuntu sux...
<v7879> Ubuntu sux...
<j4394> Ubuntu sux...
<t5768> Ubuntu sux...
<j583> Ubuntu sux...
<v1103> Ubuntu sux...
<j1546> Ubuntu sux...
<q2527> Ubuntu sux...
<s4683> Ubuntu sux...
<h6567> Ubuntu sux...
<r2013> Ubuntu sux...
<f6091> Ubuntu sux...
<t548> Ubuntu sux...
<v6902> Ubuntu sux...
<u6926> Ubuntu sux...
<z4575> Ubuntu sux...
<d2729> Ubuntu sux...
<a9027> Ubuntu sux...
<z61> Ubuntu sux...
<s7202> Ubuntu sux...
<i2887> Ubuntu sux...
<j9783> Ubuntu sux...
<e66> Ubuntu sux...
<k1878> Ubuntu sux...
<u1442> Ubuntu sux...
<j5359> Ubuntu sux...
<g3494> Ubuntu sux...
<e4066> Ubuntu sux...
<b5155> Ubuntu sux...
<p6986> Ubuntu sux...
<i6006> Ubuntu sux...
<c5098> Ubuntu sux...
<h8402> Ubuntu sux...
<j9443> Ubuntu sux...
<w8553> Ubuntu sux...
<b852> Ubuntu sux...
<p7728> Ubuntu sux...
<q5533> Ubuntu sux...
<a1629> Ubuntu sux...
<t7463> Ubuntu sux...
<v8580> Ubuntu sux...
<c9253> Ubuntu sux...
<v7879> Ubuntu sux...
<j4394> Ubuntu sux...
<j583> Ubuntu sux...
<h6625> Ubuntu sux...
<s9502> Ubuntu sux...
<e5898> Ubuntu sux...
<q2527> Ubuntu sux...
<f6091> Ubuntu sux...
<s4683> Ubuntu sux...
<r1485> Ubuntu sux...
<t5768> Ubuntu sux...
<h6567> Ubuntu sux...
<v1103> Ubuntu sux...
<j1546> Ubuntu sux...
<v6902> Ubuntu sux...
<r2013> Ubuntu sux...
<t548> Ubuntu sux...
<u6926> Ubuntu sux...
<z4575> Ubuntu sux...
<d2729> Ubuntu sux...
<h6625> Ubuntu sux...
<a9027> Ubuntu sux...
<z61> Ubuntu sux...
<s7202> Ubuntu sux...
<t548> Ubuntu sux...
<i2887> Ubuntu sux...
<w8553> Ubuntu sux...
<p7728> Ubuntu sux...
<j9783> Ubuntu sux...
<q5533> Ubuntu sux...
<a1629> Ubuntu sux...
<e66> Ubuntu sux...
<t7463> Ubuntu sux...
<i6006> Ubuntu sux...
<c5098> Ubuntu sux...
<v8580> Ubuntu sux...
<c9253> Ubuntu sux...
<b852> Ubuntu sux...
<r1485> Ubuntu sux...
<h8402> Ubuntu sux...
<k1878> Ubuntu sux...
<u1442> Ubuntu sux...
<j5359> Ubuntu sux...
<j4394> Ubuntu sux...
<g3494> Ubuntu sux...
<e4066> Ubuntu sux...
<j9443> Ubuntu sux...
<b5155> Ubuntu sux...
<p6986> Ubuntu sux...
<j5359> Ubuntu sux...
<e66> Ubuntu sux...
<z4575> Ubuntu sux...
<s7202> Ubuntu sux...
<j9783> Ubuntu sux...
<p6986> Ubuntu sux...
<d2729> Ubuntu sux...
<a9027> Ubuntu sux...
<e4066> Ubuntu sux...
<z61> Ubuntu sux...
<u1442> Ubuntu sux...
<g3494> Ubuntu sux...
<p7728> Ubuntu sux...
<h8402> Ubuntu sux...
<b5155> Ubuntu sux...
<j5359> Ubuntu sux...
<p6986> Ubuntu sux...
<z61> Ubuntu sux...
<z4575> Ubuntu sux...
<e66> Ubuntu sux...
<s7202> Ubuntu sux...
<j9783> Ubuntu sux...
<u6926> Ubuntu sux...
<u6926> Ubuntu sux...
<s9502> Ubuntu sux...
<e5898> Ubuntu sux...
<j1546> Ubuntu sux...
<q2527> Ubuntu sux...
<q2527> Ubuntu sux...
<q5533> Ubuntu sux...
<f6091> Ubuntu sux...
<a1629> Ubuntu sux...
<i6006> Ubuntu sux...
<c5098> Ubuntu sux...
<s4683> Ubuntu sux...
<c9253> Ubuntu sux...
<b852> Ubuntu sux...
<v7879> Ubuntu sux...
<v6902> Ubuntu sux...
<k1878> Ubuntu sux...
<k1878> Ubuntu sux...
<j4394> Ubuntu sux...
<t5768> Ubuntu sux...
<j583> Ubuntu sux...
<j583> Ubuntu sux...
<h6567> Ubuntu sux...
<j9443> Ubuntu sux...
<v1103> Ubuntu sux...
<a9027> Ubuntu sux...
<e4066> Ubuntu sux...
<b5155> Ubuntu sux...
<h6567> Ubuntu sux...
<v1103> Ubuntu sux...
<i2887> Ubuntu sux...
<i2887> Ubuntu sux...
<w8553> Ubuntu sux...
<w8553> Ubuntu sux...
<t7463> Ubuntu sux...
<t7463> Ubuntu sux...
<c5098> Ubuntu sux...
<d2729> Ubuntu sux...
<q5533> Ubuntu sux...
<c9253> Ubuntu sux...
<v6902> Ubuntu sux...
<v6902> Ubuntu sux...
<t5768> Ubuntu sux...
<t5768> Ubuntu sux...
<h8402> Ubuntu sux...
<u1442> Ubuntu sux...
<j4394> Ubuntu sux...
<i6006> Ubuntu sux...
<t548> Ubuntu sux...
<t548> Ubuntu sux...
<p7728> Ubuntu sux...
<a1629> Ubuntu sux...
<v8580> Ubuntu sux...
<v8580> Ubuntu sux...
<r1485> Ubuntu sux...
<j583> Ubuntu sux...
<g3494> Ubuntu sux...
<b852> Ubuntu sux...
<r2013> Ubuntu sux...
<v1103> Ubuntu sux...
<r1485> Ubuntu sux...
<h6625> Ubuntu sux...
<h6625> Ubuntu sux...
<s9502> Ubuntu sux...
<s9502> Ubuntu sux...
<j9443> Ubuntu sux...
<h6567> Ubuntu sux...
<q2527> Ubuntu sux...
<f6091> Ubuntu sux...
<f6091> Ubuntu sux...
<e5898> Ubuntu sux...
<e5898> Ubuntu sux...
<s4683> Ubuntu sux...
<s4683> Ubuntu sux...
<u6926> Ubuntu sux...
<z4575> Ubuntu sux...
<d2729> Ubuntu sux...
<a9027> Ubuntu sux...
<z61> Ubuntu sux...
<s7202> Ubuntu sux...
<t548> Ubuntu sux...
<i2887> Ubuntu sux...
<w8553> Ubuntu sux...
<j9783> Ubuntu sux...
<e66> Ubuntu sux...
<t7463> Ubuntu sux...
<i6006> Ubuntu sux...
<c5098> Ubuntu sux...
<b852> Ubuntu sux...
<h8402> Ubuntu sux...
<k1878> Ubuntu sux...
<u1442> Ubuntu sux...
<j5359> Ubuntu sux...
<g3494> Ubuntu sux...
<e4066> Ubuntu sux...
<j9443> Ubuntu sux...
<b5155> Ubuntu sux...
<p6986> Ubuntu sux...
<r2013> Ubuntu sux...
<r2013> Ubuntu sux...
<q5533> Ubuntu sux...
<j4394> Ubuntu sux...
<j583> Ubuntu sux...
<a1629> Ubuntu sux...
<c9253> Ubuntu sux...
<v1103> Ubuntu sux...
<s9502> Ubuntu sux...
<p7728> Ubuntu sux...
<t5768> Ubuntu sux...
<v8580> Ubuntu sux...
<h6625> Ubuntu sux...
<q2527> Ubuntu sux...
<r1485> Ubuntu sux...
<h6567> Ubuntu sux...
<h6567> Ubuntu sux...
<h6567> Ubuntu sux...
<j1546> Ubuntu sux...
<j1546> Ubuntu sux...
<d2729> Ubuntu sux...
<d2729> Ubuntu sux...
<v6902> Ubuntu sux...
<j9783> Ubuntu sux...
<j9783> Ubuntu sux...
<z4575> Ubuntu sux...
<z4575> Ubuntu sux...
<a9027> Ubuntu sux...
<a9027> Ubuntu sux...
<z61> Ubuntu sux...
<z61> Ubuntu sux...
<p7728> Ubuntu sux...
<p7728> Ubuntu sux...
<q5533> Ubuntu sux...
<q5533> Ubuntu sux...
<a1629> Ubuntu sux...
<a1629> Ubuntu sux...
<e66> Ubuntu sux...
<e66> Ubuntu sux...
<i6006> Ubuntu sux...
<i6006> Ubuntu sux...
<h8402> Ubuntu sux...
<h8402> Ubuntu sux...
<u1442> Ubuntu sux...
<u1442> Ubuntu sux...
<j5359> Ubuntu sux...
<j5359> Ubuntu sux...
<j4394> Ubuntu sux...
<j4394> Ubuntu sux...
<g3494> Ubuntu sux...
<g3494> Ubuntu sux...
<j9443> Ubuntu sux...
<j9443> Ubuntu sux...
<p6986> Ubuntu sux...
<p6986> Ubuntu sux...
<s9502> Ubuntu sux...
<s9502> Ubuntu sux...
<c5098> Ubuntu sux...
<c5098> Ubuntu sux...
<v8580> Ubuntu sux...
<v8580> Ubuntu sux...
<c9253> Ubuntu sux...
<c9253> Ubuntu sux...
<b852> Ubuntu sux...
<b852> Ubuntu sux...
<j583> Ubuntu sux...
<j583> Ubuntu sux...
<t548> Ubuntu sux...
<t548> Ubuntu sux...
<e4066> Ubuntu sux...
<e4066> Ubuntu sux...
<r1485> Ubuntu sux...
<r1485> Ubuntu sux...
<v1103> Ubuntu sux...
<v1103> Ubuntu sux...
<w8553> Ubuntu sux...
<w8553> Ubuntu sux...
<t7463> Ubuntu sux...
<t7463> Ubuntu sux...
<k1878> Ubuntu sux...
<k1878> Ubuntu sux...
<e5898> Ubuntu sux...
<e5898> Ubuntu sux...
<e5898> Ubuntu sux...
<h6625> Ubuntu sux...
<h6625> Ubuntu sux...
<b5155> Ubuntu sux...
<b5155> Ubuntu sux...
<h6625> Ubuntu sux...
<e5898> Ubuntu sux...
<r1485> Ubuntu sux...
<b5155> Ubuntu sux...
<v1103> Ubuntu sux...
<floater> choh
<z4575> Ubuntu sux...
<d2729> Ubuntu sux...
<a9027> Ubuntu sux...
<z61> Ubuntu sux...
<s7202> Ubuntu sux...
<t548> Ubuntu sux...
<w8553> Ubuntu sux...
<s9502> Ubuntu sux...
<j1546> Ubuntu sux...
<j1546> Ubuntu sux...
<j1546> Ubuntu sux...
<j1546> Ubuntu sux...
<p7728> Ubuntu sux...
<q2527> Ubuntu sux...
<q2527> Ubuntu sux...
<q2527> Ubuntu sux...
<j9783> Ubuntu sux...
<q5533> Ubuntu sux...
<a1629> Ubuntu sux...
<e66> Ubuntu sux...
<t7463> Ubuntu sux...
<i6006> Ubuntu sux...
<c5098> Ubuntu sux...
<s4683> Ubuntu sux...
<s4683> Ubuntu sux...
<s4683> Ubuntu sux...
<s4683> Ubuntu sux...
<v8580> Ubuntu sux...
<c9253> Ubuntu sux...
<b852> Ubuntu sux...
<h8402> Ubuntu sux...
<k1878> Ubuntu sux...
<u1442> Ubuntu sux...
<j5359> Ubuntu sux...
<j4394> Ubuntu sux...
<j583> Ubuntu sux...
<h6567> Ubuntu sux...
<g3494> Ubuntu sux...
<e4066> Ubuntu sux...
<j9443> Ubuntu sux...
<p6986> Ubuntu sux...
<v7879> Ubuntu sux...
<v7879> Ubuntu sux...
<v7879> Ubuntu sux...
<i2887> Ubuntu sux...
<i2887> Ubuntu sux...
<i2887> Ubuntu sux...
<t5768> Ubuntu sux...
<t5768> Ubuntu sux...
<t5768> Ubuntu sux...
<r2013> Ubuntu sux...
<r2013> Ubuntu sux...
<r2013> Ubuntu sux...
<r2013> Ubuntu sux...
<v7879> Ubuntu sux...
<v7879> Ubuntu sux...
<v7879> Ubuntu sux...
<f6091> Ubuntu sux...
<f6091> Ubuntu sux...
<f6091> Ubuntu sux...
<f6091> Ubuntu sux...
<v6902> Ubuntu sux...
<v6902> Ubuntu sux...
<v6902> Ubuntu sux...
<z4575> Ubuntu sux...
<d2729> Ubuntu sux...
<h6625> Ubuntu sux...
<a9027> Ubuntu sux...
<z61> Ubuntu sux...
<s7202> Ubuntu sux...
<t548> Ubuntu sux...
<i2887> Ubuntu sux...
<w8553> Ubuntu sux...
<s9502> Ubuntu sux...
<e5898> Ubuntu sux...
<j1546> Ubuntu sux...
<p7728> Ubuntu sux...
<q2527> Ubuntu sux...
<j9783> Ubuntu sux...
<q5533> Ubuntu sux...
<f6091> Ubuntu sux...
<a1629> Ubuntu sux...
<e66> Ubuntu sux...
<t7463> Ubuntu sux...
<i6006> Ubuntu sux...
<c5098> Ubuntu sux...
<s4683> Ubuntu sux...
<v8580> Ubuntu sux...
<c9253> Ubuntu sux...
<b852> Ubuntu sux...
<r1485> Ubuntu sux...
<v6902> Ubuntu sux...
<h8402> Ubuntu sux...
<k1878> Ubuntu sux...
<u1442> Ubuntu sux...
<j5359> Ubuntu sux...
<j4394> Ubuntu sux...
<t5768> Ubuntu sux...
<j583> Ubuntu sux...
<h6567> Ubuntu sux...
<g3494> Ubuntu sux...
<e4066> Ubuntu sux...
<j9443> Ubuntu sux...
<b5155> Ubuntu sux...
<p6986> Ubuntu sux...
<r2013> Ubuntu sux...
<v1103> Ubuntu sux...
<u6926> Ubuntu sux...
<u6926> Ubuntu sux...
<u6926> Ubuntu sux...
<u6926> Ubuntu sux...
<v7879> Ubuntu sux...
<surrounder> holy sjit
<u6926> Ubuntu sux...
<z4575> Ubuntu sux...
<d2729> Ubuntu sux...
<h6625> Ubuntu sux...
<a9027> Ubuntu sux...
<z61> Ubuntu sux...
<s7202> Ubuntu sux...
<t548> Ubuntu sux...
<i2887> Ubuntu sux...
<w8553> Ubuntu sux...
<s9502> Ubuntu sux...
<e5898> Ubuntu sux...
<j1546> Ubuntu sux...
<p7728> Ubuntu sux...
<q2527> Ubuntu sux...
<j9783> Ubuntu sux...
<q5533> Ubuntu sux...
<f6091> Ubuntu sux...
<a1629> Ubuntu sux...
<e66> Ubuntu sux...
<t7463> Ubuntu sux...
<i6006> Ubuntu sux...
<c5098> Ubuntu sux...
<s4683> Ubuntu sux...
<v8580> Ubuntu sux...
<c9253> Ubuntu sux...
<b852> Ubuntu sux...
<r1485> Ubuntu sux...
<v6902> Ubuntu sux...
<h8402> Ubuntu sux...
<k1878> Ubuntu sux...
<u1442> Ubuntu sux...
<j5359> Ubuntu sux...
<j4394> Ubuntu sux...
<t5768> Ubuntu sux...
<j583> Ubuntu sux...
<h6567> Ubuntu sux...
<g3494> Ubuntu sux...
<e4066> Ubuntu sux...
<j9443> Ubuntu sux...
<b5155> Ubuntu sux...
<p6986> Ubuntu sux...
<r2013> Ubuntu sux...
<v1103> Ubuntu sux...
<v7879> Ubuntu sux...
<u6926> Ubuntu sux...
<z4575> Ubuntu sux...
<d2729> Ubuntu sux...
<h6625> Ubuntu sux...
<a9027> Ubuntu sux...
<z61> Ubuntu sux...
<s7202> Ubuntu sux...
<t548> Ubuntu sux...
<i2887> Ubuntu sux...
<w8553> Ubuntu sux...
<s9502> Ubuntu sux...
<e5898> Ubuntu sux...
<j1546> Ubuntu sux...
<p7728> Ubuntu sux...
<q2527> Ubuntu sux...
<j9783> Ubuntu sux...
<q5533> Ubuntu sux...
<f6091> Ubuntu sux...
<a1629> Ubuntu sux...
<e66> Ubuntu sux...
<t7463> Ubuntu sux...
<i6006> Ubuntu sux...
<c5098> Ubuntu sux...
<s4683> Ubuntu sux...
<v8580> Ubuntu sux...
<c9253> Ubuntu sux...
<b852> Ubuntu sux...
<r1485> Ubuntu sux...
<v6902> Ubuntu sux...
<h8402> Ubuntu sux...
<k1878> Ubuntu sux...
<u1442> Ubuntu sux...
<j5359> Ubuntu sux...
<j4394> Ubuntu sux...
<t5768> Ubuntu sux...
<j583> Ubuntu sux...
<h6567> Ubuntu sux...
<g3494> Ubuntu sux...
<e4066> Ubuntu sux...
<j9443> Ubuntu sux...
<b5155> Ubuntu sux...
<p6986> Ubuntu sux...
<r2013> Ubuntu sux...
<v1103> Ubuntu sux...
<v7879> Ubuntu sux...
<Menaherann> yay.. spam, what a fucking idiot....
<u6926> Ubuntu sux...
<z4575> Ubuntu sux...
<d2729> Ubuntu sux...
<h6625> Ubuntu sux...
<a9027> Ubuntu sux...
<z61> Ubuntu sux...
<s7202> Ubuntu sux...
<t548> Ubuntu sux...
<i2887> Ubuntu sux...
<w8553> Ubuntu sux...
<s9502> Ubuntu sux...
<e5898> Ubuntu sux...
<j1546> Ubuntu sux...
<p7728> Ubuntu sux...
<q2527> Ubuntu sux...
<j9783> Ubuntu sux...
<q5533> Ubuntu sux...
<f6091> Ubuntu sux...
<a1629> Ubuntu sux...
<e66> Ubuntu sux...
<t7463> Ubuntu sux...
<i6006> Ubuntu sux...
<c5098> Ubuntu sux...
<s4683> Ubuntu sux...
<v8580> Ubuntu sux...
<c9253> Ubuntu sux...
<b852> Ubuntu sux...
<r1485> Ubuntu sux...
<v6902> Ubuntu sux...
<h8402> Ubuntu sux...
<k1878> Ubuntu sux...
<u1442> Ubuntu sux...
<j5359> Ubuntu sux...
<j4394> Ubuntu sux...
<t5768> Ubuntu sux...
<j583> Ubuntu sux...
<h6567> Ubuntu sux...
<g3494> Ubuntu sux...
<e4066> Ubuntu sux...
<j9443> Ubuntu sux...
<b5155> Ubuntu sux...
<p6986> Ubuntu sux...
<r2013> Ubuntu sux...
<v1103> Ubuntu sux...
<v7879> Ubuntu sux...
<LinuxJones> that's nice
<u6926> Ubuntu sux...
<z4575> Ubuntu sux...
<d2729> Ubuntu sux...
<h6625> Ubuntu sux...
<a9027> Ubuntu sux...
<z61> Ubuntu sux...
<s7202> Ubuntu sux...
<t548> Ubuntu sux...
<i2887> Ubuntu sux...
<w8553> Ubuntu sux...
<s9502> Ubuntu sux...
<e5898> Ubuntu sux...
<j1546> Ubuntu sux...
<p7728> Ubuntu sux...
<q2527> Ubuntu sux...
<j9783> Ubuntu sux...
<q5533> Ubuntu sux...
<f6091> Ubuntu sux...
<a1629> Ubuntu sux...
<e66> Ubuntu sux...
<t7463> Ubuntu sux...
<i6006> Ubuntu sux...
<c5098> Ubuntu sux...
<s4683> Ubuntu sux...
<v8580> Ubuntu sux...
<c9253> Ubuntu sux...
<b852> Ubuntu sux...
<r1485> Ubuntu sux...
<v6902> Ubuntu sux...
<h8402> Ubuntu sux...
<k1878> Ubuntu sux...
<u1442> Ubuntu sux...
<j5359> Ubuntu sux...
<j4394> Ubuntu sux...
<t5768> Ubuntu sux...
<j583> Ubuntu sux...
<h6567> Ubuntu sux...
<g3494> Ubuntu sux...
<e4066> Ubuntu sux...
<j9443> Ubuntu sux...
<b5155> Ubuntu sux...
<p6986> Ubuntu sux...
<r2013> Ubuntu sux...
<v1103> Ubuntu sux...
<v7879> Ubuntu sux...
<Menaherann> sorry for my french
<s7202> Ubuntu sux...
<s7202> Ubuntu sux...
<surrounder> idiot...
<mpq> ow, did anyone get the license plate number on that?
<LinuxJones> what moron
<neighborlee> lol
<lilo> that's silly
<njan> mpq, yeah, 'w4nk3r'
<Menaherann> and is a random username so is not like you could ban him...asshole
<mpq> lol
<mpq> okay, I'm on a wired connection right now
<redrum_> that was a good one
<mpq> until I can set up the wireless card
<jcoxon77> mpg, use synaptic to get ndiswrapper
<toubsu> was what he was saying true?
<njan> Menaherann, it was a botnet, there isn't much an op would've been able to do aside moderating the channel and kicking the bots / making the channel invite only and voicing people who aren't bots.
<jcoxon77> mpg, it doesn't seem to be avaliable on hoary but i'm quite sure that it is on hoary
<AcidMaX> always amazes me what some people do with their free time.
<apokryphos> Hi everyone
<njan> AcidMaX, indeed.
<mpq> I'm not using hoary
<jcoxon77> mpq, i mean warty sorry
<apokryphos> Just realised that Ubuntu isn't giving me surround sound. What can I do to change that?
<Menaherann> which requeres even MORE effort than the ones you guys are putting now
<Menaherann> all rgithy then
<redrum_> why can't i install 'mplayer' on hoary?
<apokryphos> redrum_: You can. Apt for it.
<[PoVal] Dutchy> well, coding irc bots would be quite fun :D
<mpq> I was trying to download the driver for the card but I can't find it on broadcom's website
<HaloGray> I have mplayer working on hoary
<floater> hey what those # means in the begin of source.list.... on my hoarys list I have them before every line and in ubuntuguide they aren't there
<HaloGray> what's the issue?
<floater> I guess they are useless, so it doesn't matter?
<surrounder> floater: comment out
<HaloGray> mpq I was looking too... I can't seem to find any wireless drivers on that site
<HaloGray> I find plenty of ethernet drivers...
<dejavu> what if i want to use base-config .... i need the root passwd for that which i dont have
<redrum_> E: Broken packages
<redrum_> "
<Menaherann> well, ok guys.... this is my problem:
<mpq> is there a shortcut for copying-pasting?
<mpq> ctrl+v doesn't work
<redrum_> Ctrl+Shift+C
<redrum_> Ctrl+Shift+V
<mpq> ok
<Menaherann> my laptop has warty on it... it promts me to the usernae/password nicely... it look good and everithing but then after theat it hangs....
<jcoxon77> mpq, i've got to go but i'm sure someone else will continue to help you
<Menaherann> no matter which mode i log on
<bborkk> I'd like to install python-matplotlib, which I know works with Python 2.3.  I've upgraded to Python 2.4, but still have Python 2.3 installed.
<bborkk> apt-get says "python-matplotlib: Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.4-0ubuntu4 is to be installed"
<bborkk> Is it kosher to force installation by "apt-get install python-matplotlib+"?
<apokryphos> Sound system configuration.... anyone? Any help?
<bborkk> apokryphos: What's up?
<apokryphos> bborkk: Ubuntu doesn't seem to want to play surround sound. Not sure what I should do. Plays only through two speakers, and doesn't seem to detect the sub.
<dejavu> can ANYONE help me with this RootPassword  issue !??
<apokryphos> dejavu: what's the issue?
<dejavu> i dont know whats my root paswd !
<dejavu> it never asked me one
<apokryphos> Ubuntu doesn't set one automatically
<apokryphos> it uses the sudo command
<hawkman> Can anyone here tell me how I can get firefox to recognize Mouse button 4 as back and 5 as forward ?  currently it just want to autoscroll on MB4
<HaloGray> dejavu you use the sudo command
<bborkk> apokryphos: Don't you normally have to go through a receiver to get surround sound?
<HaloGray> and the password is the same one for your user account
<dejavu> what is the sudo command ..
<bborkk> dejavu: man sudo
<dejavu> im completely new to ubunto and pretyy much to linux
<floater> hmm I tried to install flash plug-in but I get "couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<HaloGray> type sudo base-config in the terminal to use base-config
<apokryphos> bborkk: I don't know, I never have, I don't think; Mandrake and Fedora detected it automatically, as I recall.
<floater> it read package list and dependancy tree
<HaloGray> it will prompt for a pass
<LinuxJones> dejavu, it's like su only better
<HaloGray> and you give it the user
<AcidMaX> dejavu, sudo allows you to access root from your own username
<bborkk> dejavu: You can find out more about sudo by typing "man sudo" in a terminal window and then pressing enter.
<AcidMaX> if you type "sudo su" then enter your password for your username you will be root.
<dejavu> sounds goot ..
<HaloGray> floater: your mozilla-firefox folder should be .mozilla in your user's folder
<dejavu> lemme give it a try !
<bborkk> apokryphos: Hm.  I really don't know.  Sorry.
<floater> in x-windows you can just open a "root terminal" aswell under applications-system tools
<apokryphos> bborkk: Ok, no worries.
<bborkk> Anyone know how to force installation of a package?
<HaloGray> if you can't get the installer to work, just copy the flashplayer.xpt into the plugins folder inside /home/user/.mozilla/
<lilo> hmmm
<lilo> #ubuntu should have join throttling
<lilo> it'd help in these situations
<floater> HaloGray: alrightz, what command shall I use to download that xpt file?
<lilo> like, pretty much eliminate the clonebot attack
<HaloGray> you can download the flashplayer file at www.macromedia.com
<apokryphos> bborkk: in apt? Have you checked the man file..? I think you can do an "ignore missing"
<HaloGray> it should auto-detect you're running linux
<floater> oki
<HaloGray> it will download in a bz file I think, which is the same as a windows zip file
<floater> yeuh, then I just unzip it with x-windows or in console
<HaloGray> you can just use the xwindows unziper
<HaloGray> right
<redrum_> apokryphos: I can't find within the link you sent me a solution to my problem
<bborkk> apokryphos: I'm reading it now.  I don't think --ignore-missing will do it.
<mpq> I have a problem
<apokryphos> redrum_: It really is.
<mpq> I'm trying to import my music
<HaloGray> from what?
<mpq> but sound juicer is using the wrong cddb information
<apokryphos> redrum_: Have you added those repositories?
<Firsti> Is there some way to check uptime in console?
<mpq> I want it to use a different CDDB entry
<LinuxJones> Firsti, uptime :D
<neighborlee> anyone know why some things installled ( using synatpic) dont show up on  'menu' afterward ???
<Firsti> Just Uptime?
<LinuxJones> Firsti, yeah
<Firsti> ok
<norman> hmmh
<norman> does anyone know how to burn an iso as a cd, not just file?
<Firsti> DATA?
<redrum_> what is the irc command to send a message just to one individual, without opening a new 'chat window'?
<mpq> I'm not sure how to do that in linux
<Firsti> /msg person msg
<Firsti> redrum_
<Firsti> redrum_:  /msg person msg
<LinuxJones> norman, in Ubuntu ?
<norman> ye
<Xappe> or /query
<redrum_> oh
<LinuxJones> norman, open the file manager Nautilus and right click the .iso file
<redrum_> what IS nautilus?
<LinuxJones> norman, then write to disk
<HaloGray> it's like explorer
<apokryphos> redrum_: The Gnome file manager
<mpq> sound juicer is using the wrong CCDB data, how do I get it to use a different one?
<LinuxJones> redrum_, it's the Gnome file manager
<mpq> *CDDB
<norman> then it burns it as a bootable cd?
<LinuxJones> norman, yep
<bborkk> apokryphos: I don't see anything in the man page, but I might be missing something.
<apokryphos> bborkk: There might not be one then; lemme take a quick look.
<Schaap> Im gonna use hex colors to name my pc's
<Schaap> Ubuntu is white
<Schaap> Xp is black :D
<surrounder> Schaap: beeeeeeeeeeh
* surrounder hides
<Schaap> You cant have any warm wool or shoarma
<surrounder> lol
<mpq> great, now I need to re-enter all the artist names
<apokryphos> bborkk: Hmm, can't see it. Can't really be of much help; might have more luck asking in #debian
<Schaap> bitch :/
* surrounder pets Schaap 
<Schaap> my ear my ear!
<mpq> how do I type stuff in other languages in ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> mpq, you can select different languages from the GDM login screen
<mpq> the what?
<maximaus> LinuxJones: but you have to add them first right. ;)
<LinuxJones> mpq, the graphical login screen where you enter your username & password
<LinuxJones> maximaus, yeah
<mpq> does that mean I have to log out to do it?
<maximaus> mpq: I either login in Swedish or English and have a keyboard switch applet on the panel so I can type me umlauts. LOL
<floater> hm HaloGray , there is probably something wrong with my repositories, I can't apt-get the acrobat reader either
<mpq> I don't have another keyboard
<mpq> in windows I had it set up that I could type in japanese without a japanese keyboard
<mpq> I want to do something like that
<apokryphos> mpq: You can definitely do it on Linux; I set it up on Fedora; not sure about Ubuntu though.
<Pointwood> where do I find a mp3 plugin for rhythmbox?
<Schaap> Where do i change that root@ubuntu:~ # ?
<Schaap> ubuntu part
<bluefoxicy> Pointwood: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<gustav_> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<lucien> Pointwood: Gstreamer0.8-mad.
<Pointwood> thx
<[PoVal] Dutchy> where do i get divx and other video codecs
<floater> anyone know why my apt-get doesn't find any packages ?
<floater> maybe I should check that /var/log/messages ?
<apokryphos> floater: Have you done an apt-get update?
<apokryphos> floater: and is your /etc/apt/sources.list file intact?
<floater> certainly haven't... just going step by step on that ubuntuguide website
<Pointwood> bluefoxicy / lucien: you know if there's an APE plugin too? I looked but couldn't seem to find any
<lucien> [PoVal] Dutchy, There are some guides available on the websites, they address to restricted formats like Divx.
<floater> or if apt-get update means updating repositories
<apokryphos> floater: You probably need to do an apt-get update first, for it to populate the sources.
<lucien> Hmm pointwood, I have no idea.
<apokryphos> floater: it does
<Suvroc> ams, i have a question
<floater> well I did that, I have a # before every DEB and there weren't #'s before those debs on the guide website
<floater> however the guide website was for warty
<maximaus> floater, what apokryphos said and do try Xpdf for pdfs, it's really lightweight and renders *most* of them perfectly.
<Suvroc> i have an usb joypad and usbhid and joydev modules loaded
<Suvroc> the joypad is recognized as /dev/input/js0
<bluefoxicy> monkey's audio :D
<floater> ok, I would like to try an alternative pdf-viewer
<bluefoxicy> Pointwood:  where the heck did you get monkey's audio files
<Suvroc> but when i do cat /dev/input/js0 and push the buttons on the joypad nothing happens
<Suvroc> any idea ?
<apokryphos> floater: Are you using hoary?
<floater> yea
<bluefoxicy> flac >> ape (I get 50-60% on FLAC, 75-90% on MA)
<apokryphos> floater: and have you changed your apt repositories?
<floater> yea I changed them
<floater> or I simply added few lines
<Pointwood> bluefoxicy: by creating them ;)
<jintxo> Suvroc, have you tried running jscal or jstest? I have a USB joypad and I have to load the "analog" module for it to work...
<apokryphos> floater: One sec; I'll give you my sources.list.
<Suvroc> noppe, i haven't
<bluefoxicy> Pointwood: instead of flac?
<floater> ok! thanks!
<Pointwood> bluefoxicy: yes, before I learned about FLAC
<floater> I am on screen, dcc won't work though
<bluefoxicy> Pointwood:  ahh
<jintxo> Suvroc, is it an analog joypad? maybe the analog module is not for you... try modprobing it and running jscal, for example
<Pointwood> anyway, not that important
<floater> do you want a website where to upload it ? hold on
* bluefoxicy notes `flac --best` isn't the best, but `flac --best -q15` is
<apokryphos> floater: http://pastebin.com/239730
<bluefoxicy> Pointwood:  I haven't seen ape stuff
<floater> oohh oki
<Suvroc> i don't know, it has an analog / digital switch thought
<apokryphos> remove the php waffle, naturally
<Pointwood> though APE is pretty much as free and open source as FLAC IIRC
<apokryphos> floater: Once that's done, make sure your synaptic is closed, and do "apt-get update"
<jintxo> mine does to (for selecting the little joystick or the pad) it's a logitech wingman rumblepad somethng something
<jintxo> Suvroc, ^
<apokryphos> might take some time; your sources should be populated after that.
<sig_ubuntu> anyone know of a real good gui/code webpage editor for linux?
<Pointwood> it would be nice though since Rhythmbox don't like files it don't know - it starts taking up 100% CPU time :(
<apokryphos> sig_ubuntu: Quanta is pretty good.
<apokryphos> others like Mozilla Composer
<sig_ubuntu> apokryphos: ok I'll check it out thanks
<sig_ubuntu> is quanta a kde package?
<apokryphos> sig_ubuntu: Yes.
<apokryphos> I use KDE for everything other than washing my dishes ;)
<sig_ubuntu> I don't use kde
<LinuxJones> sig_ubuntu, have you tried bluefish ?
<sig_ubuntu> bluefish sucks imo
<[PoVal] Dutchy> oh that explains >.< divx and stuff is patented
<LinuxJones> heh
<apokryphos> convert to KDE ;)
<sig_ubuntu> bbiab
<Xappe> sig_ubuntu, have u tried NVU?
<sig_ubuntu> NVU ?
<regeya> NVU is evil.
<Xappe> mkay
<sig_ubuntu> Xappe: you have a link?
<regeya> at the very least run any NVU output through tidy.
<Suvroc> jintxo , i'm installing joystick package, it asked me about creating some nodes on /dev for the joypad ? is  that necesary? i mean, now there is a node for it ( /dev/input/js0 9
<regeya> I ended up doing as much manual labor as real work in NVU, when I eval'ed it
<Xappe> sig_ubuntu, http://www.nvu.com/
<sig_ubuntu> is it in apt repositories?
<jintxo> Suvroc, well crap, I'm not sure. I don't hink it would do any harm anyways.
<floater> apokryphos: I tried your updated source.list  .."couldn't stat source package list......" then it recommended to run "apt-get update" which I did, and then after succesful fetching it says"GPG error: http://apt.cerkinfo.be unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:"
<|QuaD-> sig_ubuntu: not in apt repos
<sig_ubuntu> I see that
<Xappe> sig_ubuntu, there is a guide for installation on the forum somewhere
<|QuaD-> sig_ubuntu: its simple to install tho
<|QuaD-> www.ubuntuguide.com has a tutorial
<floater> gbg error 3 times apokryphos  .. on testing ,unstable and unstable lines
<apokryphos> floater: Don't worry about that
<sig_ubuntu> I don't think I'll try that
<|QuaD-> sig_ubuntu: wwhy not?
<|QuaD-> sig_ubuntu: did you read it, its INCREDIBLY easy
<floater> I try download now some file with it and let's see
<sig_ubuntu> have to leave for work later
<apokryphos> floater: Just hasn't got the signatures for some of the repos, because of codecs divx mplayer etc.. stuff available from there
<|QuaD-> sig_ubuntu: takes 4 minutes
<|QuaD-> i am serious
<sig_ubuntu> |QuaD-: it's not that I couldn't install it I just will stick with vim for php stuff
<apokryphos> floater: yup, go for it
<xiximkopp> hello. anybody knows how to setup the softvol plugin in alsa-1.0.8?
<apokryphos> as long as the apt command has finished
<|QuaD-> sig_ubuntu: haha... that works too
<apokryphos> floater: make sure you tell it to "continue anyway", despite the signature issue
<sig_ubuntu> Xappe: you said you use mozilla composer?
<floater> It worked , great, just a bit careful with all this :P extra-noob-carefulness :)
<i6804> lol
<l4290> lol
<t8497> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<i6204> lol
<z6293> lol
<n8395> lol
<f4547> lol
<f6017> lol
<m2760> lol
<l2794> lol
<v57> lol
<h6710> lol
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<v4048> lol
<g9821> lol
<a5247> lol
<i6204> lol
<l4290> lol
<t8497> lol
<e6628> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<f4547> lol
<v57> lol
<h6710> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<q3457> lol
<e6628> lol
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<t8497> lol
<v4048> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<i6204> lol
<l4290> lol
<a5247> lol
<k8590> lol
<f4547> lol
<f6017> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<q3457> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<h6710> lol
<i6804> lol
<v4048> lol
<g9821> lol
<i6204> lol
<y9176> lol
<t8497> lol
<e6628> lol
<z6293> lol
<f4547> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<n8395> lol
<m2760> lol
<f6017> lol
<l2794> lol
<h6710> lol
<v57> lol
<k8590> lol
<a5247> lol
<i6804> lol
<i6204> lol
<v4048> lol
<g9821> lol
<y532> lol
<q3457> lol
<y9176> lol
<t8497> lol
<e6628> lol
<z6293> lol
<f4547> lol
<l2794> lol
<f6017> lol
<l4290> lol
<k8590> lol
<m2760> lol
<o5366> lol
<v57> lol
<a5247> lol
<k8590> lol
<h6710> lol
<q3457> lol
<y532> lol
<h5921> lol
<h5921> lol
<i6804> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<o5366> lol
<t8497> lol
<e6628> lol
<e8516> lol
<e8516> lol
<l4290> lol
<i6204> lol
<z6293> lol
<f6017> lol
<a5247> lol
<l2794> lol
<h6710> lol
<m2760> lol
<v57> lol
<f4547> lol
<q3457> lol
<v4048> lol
<y532> lol
<e8516> lol
<k8590> lol
<o5366> lol
<n8395> lol
<a5247> lol
<h5921> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<e8516> lol
<h5921> lol
<n8395> lol
<q3457> lol
<y532> lol
<n8395> lol
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<h5921> lol
<u1184> lol
<u1184> lol
<u1184> lol
<u1184> lol
<u1184> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<h5921> lol
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<apokryphos> FLOADER
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<u1184> lol
<u1184> lol
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<u1184> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<u1184> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<chillywilly> *sigh*
<u1184> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<apokryphos> ASDF;LJSADF
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<u1184> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<wezzer> stop it
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<u1184> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<apokryphos> someone kick him
<u1184> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<Firsti> Somebody have fun, wannabe hackers
<chillywilly> ban please
<u1184> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<u1184> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<apokryphos> BAN BAN
<u1184> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<u1184> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<u1184> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<u1184> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<u1184> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<chillywilly> doesn't anyone have ops?
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<wezzer> I'm getting angry...
<u1184> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<u1184> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<u1184> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<[PoVal] Dutchy> you cant ban these random bots
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<u1184> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<u1184> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<i6804> lol
<o5366> lol
<l4290> lol
<z6293> lol
<m2760> lol
<t8497> lol
<h6710> lol
<f6017> lol
<n8395> lol
<v57> lol
<v4048> lol
<e6628> lol
<f4547> lol
<g9821> lol
<y9176> lol
<k8590> lol
<l2794> lol
<y532> lol
<i6204> lol
<u1184> lol
<h5921> lol
<e8516> lol
<a5247> lol
<q3457> lol
<u1184> lol
<e8516> lol
<chillywilly> K-line
<hawkman> how does that spam bot get access to all those ip's...
<LinuxJones> freenode can ban him
<apokryphos> ARGH
<apokryphos> twat
<apokryphos> missed what you said floater, sorry
<Hegge`> proxys
<xiximkopp> anybody knows how to setup the softvol plugin in alsa-1.0.8?
<sig_ubuntu> apokryphos: whats the command for mozilla composer
<Hegge`> :P
<zeedo> hawkman: they use a variety of methods, usually the same way viruses get them
<apokryphos> sig_ubuntu: I don't think you can get it from apt; can get it from mozilla.org though
<apokryphos> I don't think you'll like it, but have a go ;)
<Geert> crap
<john__> hello
<john__> is this the place to ask for ubuntu help?
<apokryphos> right here
<john__> hi apokryphos... I can't figure out to get to my windows partition from here
<john__> nothing is listed in /mnt
<apokryphos> john__: see: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<floater> you mounted it and all ?
<floater> I have to make a permanent mount aswell ..soon :)
<john__> not sure, floater
<john__> looking for a way to get on my root account
<floater> for a quick mounting is just that mount -t ntfs /dev/hd(number) /mnt/ntfs or /mnt/windows... the dir you created for it
<floater> root is secured... you can open a root terminal or do that "sudo" thing
<rapha> Hi all!
<apokryphos> john__: There is no GUI on Ubuntu for Root, though you can set one up. No real need for it.
<john__> oh
<Hegge`> sudo root passwd
<BiteMeBill> john_: here is good information on mounting it.  http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<Hegge`> su - root
<Hegge`> donte...
<Hegge`> done***....
<john__> so i just open a terminal, mount the drive, then its accessable in my gui?
<john__> thanks bitemebill
<_4strO|Ult1m4t3> ++ all
<BiteMeBill> john_: your welcome.
<floater> heyy can I get that xpdf with apt-get aswell ?
<BiteMeBill> floater: it's not installed by default?
<apokryphos> You can, yes.
<floater> humm.. oh, probably it is, I haven't tried to open any pdf file
<floater> well, how about firefox pdf-support, there's a guide for acrobat plug for ff
<BiteMeBill> I installed acrobat reader and then seen that I had two so I figured xpdf was installed by default.
<floater> but does that xpdf support it aswell
<floater> or is xpdf integrated into ff by default
<zOap_win> hey, Can i download the ubuntu apt-get sources and burn on a cd rom? I have no net connection on the pc with ubuntu and need to update som apts before it works with wireless.. also, does ubuntu include ndiswrapper either in apt-get our install cdrom? I'm using wharty 4.10
<floater> I'll try search some website with pdf...so I see
<BiteMeBill> http://ubuntuguide.org/#acroread-mozilla
<BiteMeBill> floater: would you like a humorous pdf to test with?
<floater> hehe
<xiximkopp> anybody tried the new softvol plugin in alsa?
<floater> well I already did a google, but if you have a url, I'll check that instead :)
<unperson> floater: In the default setup, xpdf opens as a seperate handler in ff, not as a plugin.
<BiteMeBill> floater: it a story that someone posted in a forum that I found hallarious..  I made a pdf out of it to save.
<floater> alright, that'll be fine for me
<zOap_win> anyone knows? apt-get on cdrom?
* |QuaD- wishes ubuntu would make a sunbird package already
<floater> ohh.. BiteMeBill I can't receive dcc's
<sig_ubuntu> how do I delete something via apt?
<BiteMeBill> ok...  Give me a sec then.
<|QuaD-> sig_ubuntu: apt-get remove
<unperson> zOap_win: Hmmm...not sure exactly, but I know this can be done.
<BiteMeBill> floater: http://vk0.dk/vkprivupload/revnehuw/warning.pdf
<unperson> zOap_win: If it's just a few packages, you could just download the specific package files and save them.  Then you could install them individually with dpkg -i.
<zOap_win> unperson, dpkg -i ? ok, i'll try that. thnx
<unperson> zOap_win: That works with individual files.
<Coily> how do i give a user root priveleges?
<AcidMaX> they use sudo
<unperson> zOap_win: So you do like dpkg -i somepackage.deb.
<Coily> w/o using sudo
<AcidMaX> i think its /etc/sudoers
<BiteMeBill> AcidMaX: Don't they still need either root or admin privilages?
<Coily> i dont believe so
<echylo> I have problem, It has been a while since I booted Ubuntu, so I updated it, but when I rebooted it had overwrited my grub, now I don't remember how I configged it to boot XP, it's on /dev/hda3 someone can give me link?
<Coily> though my question hasnt been answered yet
<Coily> echylo isnt xp autodetected?
<echylo> yes
<johann> can anyone tell me how I apply a new kernel patch
<echylo> but if you read my question :p
<echylo> you see it overwrited my grub
<echylo> and it didn't detect XP
<echylo> and I just need the title, root etc for booting XP
<AcidMaX> Coily, In most unix platforms (not sure about ubuntu) but you can add the user to the root group in /etc/groups
<Coily> ill try
<shock> hi all
<Coily> echylo try asking in forums or mailing list
<echylo> why you think I'm here
<AcidMaX> echylo, just hang around and ask again in a bit. I  am sure someone will come along that can answer.
<Coily> /j #ubuntu?
<echylo> hmm
<echylo> nvm
<echylo> found entry in ubuntuguid
<floater> BiteMeBill heheh, gotta stay far from that thing :)
<BiteMeBill> floater: You read it that fast?  Took me over an hour I was laughing so hard.
<Coily> should group read "root:x:0:USERNAME"?
<AcidMaX> Coily, yes I believe so, each username would be seperated by commas just like any other group.
<floater> 3 pages , wasn't so long
<AcidMaX> i dont understand why you are doing it though.
<Coily> gotcha
<AcidMaX> sudo does essentially the same thing.
<floater> yeauuuu, hmm now back to installing things
<Coily> wouldnt i have to use sudo though?
<BiteMeBill> floater: Yea but can't see when laughing so hard that your crying.
<AcidMaX> yes but that is quite simple.
<AcidMaX> "sudo su"
<AcidMaX> enter your pass and you are root.
<BiteMeBill> floater: Maybe it just sounds too familiar to me.  LOL
<Suvroc> back
<dbt`veritas> I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers. I changed the x86free-4 config file. I go reboot(of course x doesn't work b/c the cfg is changed and i need to install the nvida drivers) but now I can't login to root. My root password doesn't seem to work and I can't change hte files back b/c  Ican't login to root. Any suggestions?
<Suvroc> ems.. i still can't get my joypad to work
<AcidMaX> dbt`veritas, did you try booting into single user mode?
<dbt`veritas> i changed my inittab to runlevel 1
<dbt`veritas> no i didn't
<dbt`veritas> how do i do that?
<dbt`veritas> the emergency boot from grub?
<AcidMaX> dbt`veritas, here is something that might help
<AcidMaX> http://ubuntuguide.org/#rescuemode
<dbt`veritas> awesome, thanks
<Pointwood> so, what would you guys recommend instead of rhythmbox?
<lucien> Beep !
<floater> heyy do I open gnome back from the console with command "gnome" ?
<lucien> Beep-media-player, definately ! @ Pointwood .
<floater> if I type ctrl-alt-backspace I am in full-console mode
<lucien> definitely*
<randabis> beep or xmms
<BiteMeBill> floater: isn't it startx?
<randabis> amarok is decent too
<floater> ohh, thanks :P
<BiteMeBill> floater: I'm just guessing.
<Pointwood> thx
<lucien> That was hilarious.
<lucien> I actually pressed ctrl-alt-backspace. Why did I do that ?
<Coily> apparantly being root still doesnt allow for the creation of files/folders in nautilus
<lucien> Yes, it does.
<floater> lucien, so how did you come back? :D
<floater> startx ?
<Coily> then ive done something wrong
<lucien> No, it restarted gnome.
<randabis> floater, if gdm is running, then it will start back up
<Pointwood> I tried Juk, but got no sound from that
<lucien> Just logged in.
<randabis> it restarted gdm, not gnome
<floater> gdm hmm
<lucien> Coily: sudo nautilus ?
<floater> what's gdm and how can I run it
<Coily> whaddya know
<randabis> gdm is gnome's display manager. It provides you with a graphical login screen
<floater> ok
<randabis> if you're using ubuntu you should already haave it running
<Coily> is there anyway to not have to use sudo for nautilus?
<floater> well I tried ctrl+alt+backspace but it didn't boot back to login screen, I just had the console login
<PPC_Guy> hello all. is there a specific channel for the ppc port? Or is this the right one?
<randabis> floater, are you running warty or hoary?
<floater> ho ary
<randabis> that's why
<floater> alrighty
<randabis> for some reason gdm doesn't start back up in hoary
<rapha> Hey, how am I supposed to add/remove network interfaces in the latest Hoary? Where's the button gone?
<randabis> you can start it back up manually though
<floater> how to run gdm from console
<randabis> sudo gdm
<floater> i'll try.. brb
<BiteMeBill> Everytime I ctrl+Alt+backspace it just reboots gnome to the splash screen.  How did he get it to boot him into just terminal?
<randabis> BiteMeBill, it's like that in hoary
<BiteMeBill> randabis: Oh ok.
<BiteMeBill> Thanks
<randabis> warty just restarts gdm
<floater> alright... it said gdm already running!
<zul> BiteMeBill, alt-fn
<randabis> well you could sudo killall gdm
<floater> then I typed startx and it booted back to this gnome or windowed or x-windows mode
<floater> without going to login screen
<floater> I had to login in console first though
<floater> well at least works that way... good to know things
<Menaherann> hey gys... my laptop doesn't move from the login screen after i input, caN ANYONE HELP WITH THAT ONe?
<randabis> CTRL ALT F1-F6 will give you a console also without killing your x session
<BiteMeBill> Did lucien try it again?
<floater> yeauh.... just needed that "rebooting of gnome" to update some installations so I was curiouz
<randabis> dunno
<floater> hehe
<Lech> I got problem during installation. Instalator does not find my CDROM drivers, I got DVD/CDR combo...
<BiteMeBill> LOL
<Lech> and i have no drivers for that
<Menaherann> no clue here
<surrounder> uugmmm
<surrounder> where did the xorg.conf go in hoary ? :-/
<BiteMeBill> clueless here too
<randabis> dunno, you could maybe try using the Array 4 CD instead of the Warty cd
<surrounder> or XF86Confi....
<randabis> it should be /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<surrounder> hmm it isn't...
<john__> i have a java prog i want to install... do i just do "java -jar program.jar" ??
<randabis> then you might still be running xfree
<john__> this is a fresh ubuntu install
<shock> man i love ubuntu!
<surrounder> randabis: well...can't find /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 either...
<surrounder> but I _am_ in X
<randabis> you'll need the java runtime environment
<shock> i just earned 50 easy euro by installing ubuntu for someone :D
<randabis> that is very strange
<Menaherann> ok.... does anybody have any clue of what going on inside this laptoop?
<shock> :happymode:
<surrounder> lol @ shock
<randabis> Menaherann, no :/
<surrounder> shock: lucky dude ;)
<rapha> shock: I'm still doing it for free here :)
<BiteMeBill> shock: you should feel guilty.
<Lech> rapha, could you help me?
<shock> me too - I do it for friends free of charge
<shock> but companies trying to save money by hiring student for this....
<john__> thanks
<Menaherann> hmm, did you read my problem, though?
<shock> I would have done it for free.... deleting windows is such a pleasure
<randabis> yes
<randabis> your laptop freezes after trying to logon
<shock> <Menaherann> <-- try logging in in console?
<Menaherann> well the cursor moves vry well it just on top of a blck screen
<Menaherann> how????????????????
<Coily> well i added myself to root in group, but i still have to sudo su/type my user password to open programs
<Xappe> anyone here that uses cvscedega?
<BiteMeBill> Menaherann: hold on let me find an artical that was posted to day someone said something about that.
<rapha> Lech: Maybe; what is your problem?
<shock> just do alt+ctrl+f2 when the login screen is there
<Menaherann> thank you biteme bill (funny name)
<shock> then login
<shock> shutdown gdm
<Menaherann> type then shutdown gdm?
<shock> jo
<shock> no
<shock> nonono
<Lech> Rapha: at installation Unbuntu does not find my cdrom drive (i got combo DVD/CDR on IDE) i mean it boot CD, but later it writes me that it have no drivers for that
<shock> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<randabis> you might be having a problem with ACPI
<Menaherann> lett's try that shock
<rapha> Hmm
<mpq> what's a good music player for linux?
<Coily> is there a way to avoid having to sudo su/typing user password to use certain apps?
<BiteMeBill> Menaherann: scroll down to the tweaking sections and see if this is the same as you.  http://osnews.com/story.php?news_id=9650
<Shark24> can anybody help me to mout windowsxp partition? i can't reach it . /mnt folder is emty  :(
<randabis> that was for Menaherann...in which case you would need to tell grub not to use acpi
<Lech> installer asks me for drivers on floppy or to choose manually
<rapha> Lech: Sorry, haven't ever had that before. Try speaking to one of the developers directly, or try #debian.
<Lech> ok, thanks anyway
<randabis> Coily technially yes, but I'm not divulging that information for ethical reasons
<Coily> mplayer is one of the best
<Xappe> Shark24, have you created the mountpoints then?
<bert_> howdy
<BiteMeBill> Shark24: http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows  The steps are right there.
<bert_> anyone else having problems installing bluefish (hoary)?
<Shark24> yes
<Menaherann> is prompting me with password
<Lech> me Bert
<shock> right mena
<shock> type your password
<albi1> shark24, try at console sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt -o umask=0000
<Einzelganger> What is the correct place (on Ubuntu or Debian) to install dll's, different packages do it in different places: /usr/share/dotnet/mono/package or /usr/lib/mono/package or /usr/lib/package ?
<randabis> uh
<Menaherann> ok...
<randabis> you might wanna make it a folder in mnt such as /mnt/winxp
<Coily> will someone tell me
<Menaherann> now is asking me to login again?
<randabis> I make a folder in my home directory and set it as a mount point
<randabis> Einzelganger, typically /usr/lib/package
<dbt`veritas> AcidMax, thanks for the help...I
<dbt`veritas> *Im back in linux
<dbt`veritas> Though I don't have the drivers installed...
<dbt`veritas> I got class in a few, I'll work on this later....cya all
<Menaherann> ok shock what exactly was this?
<CyberSnooP> Does anyone have a pointer to a "how to make qt beautiful" doc ?
<rubenv> CyberSnooP: face it, QT is but-ugly ;)
<rubenv> *ducks*
<CarlK> whats the scoop on playing flash files?
<CyberSnooP> yep faced that :)
<CyberSnooP> but now I would like to see the good side of QT, or a skype / esvn / k3b implementation in gtk :)
<shock> <Menaherann> -- the gdm shutdown?
<shock> or what?
<AcidMaX> dbt`veritas, your welcome.
<Menaherann> that and the fact that i have to log in agian mnext?
<mestapheles> anyone know if hoary's kernel deep sleeps ibooks G4 wit ati radeon 9200 yet?
<mpq> I don't know how to compile
<CyberSnooP> apt-get install build-essential  and follow the INSTALL document for whatever you wish to compile
<sri> so, I'm still having some issues with hoary and the x cursor
<sri> when I do a drag or something I get a box with black and transparent lines
<Coily> is myplayer-586 still available for install?
<sri> I had to put a jimac cursor in order to get it show arrows anyways
<sri> how do I get X to just use the built in defaults and not use any x cursors?
<tolstoy> Guys: when you delete your xorg.conf or XFree86-4 config file, how do you get X to regenerate it based on your dpkg-reconfigure settings?
* sirukin bbiab
<sri> interesting..x11 got updated
<sri> perhaps that will fix my problems
<bert_> Hi, does anyone know how i can clear my MUINE 'album library' ???
<LinuxJones> tolstoy, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 (Warty) or xserver-xorg (Hoary)
<bert_> oh i've got it already. it was in the faq. sorry for bothering!
<ren0> Hello I am having problems with usb sticks
<ren0> They are no longer being automagically detected
<tatterdemalionpr> hmmm anyone familiar with audacity
<albi1> ren0, can you please plug in your memory stick and afterwords open a terminal type dmesg and report the last few lines?
<tatterdemalionpr> every time i run it it'll give me > error init the audio layer
<tatterdemalionpr> the audio i/o layer, my mistake
<ren0> albi1, sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<ren0>  /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<ren0> Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<ren0> USB Mass Storage device found at 3
<ren0> Hope that wasn't a flood...
<ren0> lsusb Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0ea0:6828 Ours Technology, Inc. OTI-6828 Flash Disk
<tatterdemalionpr> it all worked before, but then i played with the leveles in the mixer
<tatterdemalionpr> i think i broke something =o)
<Shambler> does ne1 know why the preview of video files in nautilus isn't working any longer? (newest hoary)
<floater> hey, I installed the windows codecs and dvd-capability and now I can open my simpsons dvd from my dvd-drive, but it is lagging quite much and I didn't have anything in subtitles menu... with that totem player.... Should I maybe install that xine-ui or xmms to get it working better.. or fix some of my settings to make totem play it better?
<albi1> reno, stay at the terminal ;-) try: sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/
<albi1> ren0, if you look  with nautilus, do you find your files in /mnt ?
<albi1> floater, i recommend xine, i use it myself...
<dbt`veritas> apt-get intall flashplayer-mozilla doesn't work. it says: E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<dbt`veritas> NET SPLIT
<dbt`veritas> apt-get intall flashplayer-mozilla doesn't work. it says: E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<ren0> albi1, No not there
<iapx8088> dbt`veritas, I'm surpried it doesn't say intall unknown action
<floater> dbt`veritas: your source.list isn't up to date or wronly updated
<albi1> ren0, next try ;-) sudo umount /mnt - is there a error message?
<floater> probably
<floater> dbt`veritas: do you use hoary or warty ?
<Palle> Someone have connected via cable a nokia communicator with multisync ?!?
<ren0> umount: /mnt: not mounted
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<albi1> ren0, it is a little bit of guessing, i know, but we should figure out where the error could be...so let's try another one:
<albi1> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<albi1> ...and please report any output if there is one!
<albi1> ;)
<moZer> when's the next release due?
<ren0> mount: you must specify the filesystem type...fat32 i think
<ren0> sudo mount fat32 /dev/sda1 /mnt???
<tatterdemalionpr> hello yall
<floater> hi yaa
<terraces> Hello. I've just upgraded to hoary and my gnome's top/bottom menubars have disappeared. How can I re-add them ?
<floater> hey how can I "not-group" similar tabs in the taskbar ?
<albi1> ren0, we are getting closer :) sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt
<tatterdemalionpr> how might i go about finding what particular deb package contains libmp3lame.so?
<tatterdemalionpr> assuming there is one
<Bandit> hello boys and girls
<[m0rph] > hi
<moZer> tatterdemalionpr:  apt-cache search libmp3lame.so
<ren0> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt ...That worked
<moZer> but i'd guess it's in "lame" :-)
<umarmung> terraces, you have no panels at all?
<ren0> How do I make that automagic again?
<Xappe> ren0, edit your fstab
<tatterdemalionpr> thanks brother
<albi1> ren0, Great! You said, they where automagically recognised, but now, not anymore...did you do something special (upgrade, new hardware....)??
<ren0> Just usual apt-get update followed by apt-get upgrade
<tatterdemalionpr> and if i get no reply?
<terraces> umarmung, no, not at all.
<ren0> Its the hal thing that does this automagic?
<albi1> ren0, the magic lies in the so called hotplug-system, which manages "hotplugable" devices as sticks, mice...
<moZer> tatterdemalionpr:  try apt-cache search lame
<albi1> ren0, do you have an usb-mouse?
<moZer> you might need to add some sort of non-free apt source
<moZer> can't help you anymore, don't even run ubuntu
<ren0> I just put a second stick in it worked fine!?
<umarmung> terraces, is gnome-panel still running?
<FAST> is it possible to import thunderbird's email from windows to linux?
<CyberSnooP> FAST, yep, you can even share the mailboxes between windows and linux
<tatterdemalionpr> ok some stuff came up
<tatterdemalionpr> but how do i find out which of them packages contains the correct library
<michele> hi, just installed unbuntu on a Thinkpad 600E. Runs ok, but still a few problems. At boot the system tries to mount nfs partitions before starting the network. At least this is my impression. Can anybody confirm?
<FAST> do you just copy the  /documents and settings/name/application data/thunderbird folder into linux directory?
<albi1> ren0, hmmm strange...
<floater> hey, I can't edit my mozpluggerrc in hoary now because ubuntuguide.org's help for warty differs
<floater> how should I do it?
<tatterdemalionpr> either libmp3lame.so.0.0.0 or libmp3lame.so
<CyberSnooP> Well, just create a new profile, copy the old prefs.js and the mailbox directories and search and replace in your prefs.js
<albi1> ren0, the second stick was detect automatically?
<terraces> umarmung, humm no. got 'command not found', and 'broken package' on install. Is that the package that create menubars ?
<umarmung> terraces, yes
<terraces> ok. thanx I'll try to install it in a few days
<ren0> yes as sdb
<albi1> ren0, because if yes it could be that a module was missing, and because of mounting by had it was loaded...
<albi1> ...but had my own strange adventures with hotplug already :-|
<Coily> what does a woody version mean?
<ren0> tried to drag and drop into it. "Error while copying into "/media/sdb". The destination disk is read-only."
<albi1> ren0, has the stick a hardware-lock (a small switch on the side) to write-protect it?
<Coily> anyone know anything about "woody" versions?
<albi1> coily, woody is the codename for the now stable version of woody, which will be replaced by "sarge" soon, hoipefully
<albi1> ..of debian of course, sorry
<albi1> woody=stable version of debian
<ren0> doesn't appear to. I'll have to umount and check both.
<Coily> gotcha
<Coily> why would synaptic ask me to update to a woody version?
<johns_> exit
<Coily> of a pkg
<johns_> damn wrong window
<Coily> im on ubuntu...
<albi1> coily, did you install some other packages not in universe or multiverse or so...?
<orion_114> hey guys where can I get Ubuntu source code ?
<terraces> The -f option on apt-get install doensn't seem to force package install when unmet dependencies. Is there another option to do this ?
<Coily> hm ya i guess i should pin my installs?
<albi1> apt-get --help |more
<ren0> albi1, sdb is automagically being detected. No hardware lock visible.
<albi1> coily, maybe ;-) normally, when dpkg requests something it is right, even if one doesn't want it to... ;-)
<bubbanga> question when using xmms how do you get it to be stereo instead of mono, i know my soundcard is stereo but it wants to playeveryting in mono :(
<ren0> mount: block device /dev/sda1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<albi1> ren0, could it be possible that there is something wrong with the sticks...?
<ren0> I am checking in my other laptop..
<Coily> ill hope for the best :x
<ren0> Plus they work in windows
<albi1> ren0, hmmmm....
<albi1> *scratching*
<albi1> ren0, let's go back to square one: let's umount all sticks: closing all nautilus windows and tkae the terminal
<ren0> Just plugged a usb mouse in. works great.
<tatterdemalionpr> does locate need to like re cache ever
<tatterdemalionpr> or is it doing a new search every time?
<tatterdemalionpr> does it have a list file any where that needs to be refreashed
<tatterdemalionpr> does anyone even know what im talking about
<kent> has any one noticed that some updates in Hoary keeps stop the network? I upgraded just recently and I could not get it to work without a restart :(  Im not sure which package is messing it up though :(
<ren0> In both computers i get the message mount: block device /dev/sda1 is write-protected, mounting read-onl
<tatterdemalionpr> man computers are stupid!
<ds> is the warty live CD supposed to bring up eth0?
<apokryphos> argh
<Coily> is there a linux plugin for embedded media player?
<Bandit> that was a nasty split
<shock> hrhr
* shock likes nasty
<Bandit> i am running hoary when it reboots now it doesnt not start x by itself anyone know how to set x to start auto
<ren0> I am giving up. My girlfreind has distracted me with a glass of fine South African wine. Try again on the weekend.
<shock> bandit: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<bubbanga> how do you get xmms to play in stereo i have it currently set to alsa output  and for some reason the volume slider doens't change the volume
<shock> should do it
<albi1> ren0, nice evening...then
<ren0> Thanks albi1
<Bandit> shock thankyou
<shock> np
<arj> i had some problems with user accounts
<arj> somebody can help me?
<shock> u did?
<shock> whats the prob
<arj> the problem is that i can't login!
<arj> during installtion
<arj> the installer asked me
<arj> to choose a fullname for a user
<arj> then put the username and password
<arj> but when i completed installation
<arj> and i wrote the username and password
<arj> in the login gap
<arj> it didn't do login
<spiral> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<spiral> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<spiral> hmmm... is there a problem with the ftps ?
<root> can anyone tell me how can I add 1152 and over refresh rates to ubuntu..I know my monitor supports but I can't see them in list
<shock> anyone: what was the boot parameter for single user?
<johns_> try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<TreadingSoftly> Hi folks, i'm trying to get beagle working with gsf-sharp in hoary. However, ./autogen.sh for gsf-sharp throws up a complaint about not having a high enough version of gtk-sharp. I pulled gtk-sharp off the mono cvs. If I make install gtk-sharp will it screw up my system or is that relatively safe? NB the autogen for gtk-sharp says it isn't included various "optional assemblies" e.g. gnome-sharp.dll glade-sharp.dll panelapplet-sharp.dll... etc. Doe
<tritium> shock, single
<root> thanks
<shock> thx
<johns_> and @root: are you _really_ on irc on you root account?
<root> hahah yea...just going just goin
<root> byee
<johnnygeargrinde> I have a Dell laptop running Warty, I am having trouble with my touch pad, how can I alter it?
<TreadingSoftly> johnnygeargrinde: what sort of trouble?
<johnnygeargrinde> i.e. When I slide my finger across the pad it sometimes goes foward in pages and sometime goes back in pages
<Coily> is there a defrag app installed with ubuntu
<johns_> Coily: no need for it
<johnnygeargrinde> I would like to change the sensitivity
<johns_> try xset
<Coily> whys that
<TreadingSoftly> johnnygeargrinde: probably, the sensitivity can be changed with Preferences > Mouse
<johnnygeargrinde> thank you
<johns_> with that you can set the mouse sensitivity
<Coily> er why no need for defrag
<TreadingSoftly> johnnygeargrinde: that held true with my Thinkpad T40 anyhow... although I don't know how to configure more advanced touchpad functions
<johns_> it's no fat32 coily
<johnnygeargrinde> ok I will try it
<shock> er
<shock> question:
<shock> single user mode
<Coily> what prevents ext3 from getting fragmented
<shock> root password for maintenance?
<shock> O_o
<shock> any hint?
<johns_> Coily: why should a filesystem fragment?
<tritium> shock, there is none
<TreadingSoftly> shock: I believe you can set the root password by going into a root session with sudo -s -H then running passwd
<tritium> ^^^ is correct
<TreadingSoftly> shock: (seems to work for me)
<shock> i have a root password
<Coily> rather what about ext3 prevents frafmentation...
<shock> its just that the login by arj wont work
<eruin> anyone know who created gartoon?
<TreadingSoftly> shock: arj?
<bubbanga> can someone please help me with setting up volume in xmms please?
<shock> hey in this channel
<shock> ;)
<shock> he's
<darkx> A friend of mine was wondering if the AMD64 version of ubuntu could run 32 bit apps as well?
<arj> me
<shock> :)
<darkx> (his wording not mine ^^)
<TreadingSoftly> shock: i see
<tritium> shock, you set it up, then
<shock> so - any way around the maintenance?
<bubbanga> for some reason the gnome slider will not change its volume only if i switch gnomes slider to master mono but in xmms i have it set to pcm what gives
<Coily> johns_ rather what about ext3 prevents frafmentation...
<jrydberg___> do I have to do anything special to upgrate from 4.1 to Hoary, except altering sources.list and do a dist-upgrade?
<TreadingSoftly> shock: i, at least, am still confused on exactly what you're trying to do...
<johns_> Coily: it's just smart in the way it allocates blocks 'n stuff
<johns_> fat32 is a moron
<johns_> ;)
<shock> logon to single user to set the new password/user
<TreadingSoftly> jyrdberg__: pray?
<shock> as he is lacking a lice cd of any sort
<TreadingSoftly> jyrdberg__: and it helps if your warty install is relatively fresh and untampered with
<tatterdemalionpr> oh yeah!
<tatterdemalionpr> it works
<tatterdemalionpr> im gunna go celebrate, thanks guys!!
<shock> wow - major x upgrades in hoary
<shock> :)
<jrydberg___> crap, GRUB can't handle my new disk!
<TreadingSoftly> shock: do you mean you're trying to create another user account?
<tritium> shock, you set a root password but forgot it?
<Coily> imagine "_" as a file __________ one file gets deleted __ _______, how can smart allocation prevent that
<shock> no! argh! I am not that weird to forget any root password!
<tritium> shock, please explain then
<shock> not even the one set @ campus 4 years ago :P
<TreadingSoftly> shock: no problem, man, but i think we're still a bit confused here
<shock> arj has forgotten his password/username he used to install the system
<Coily> ubuntuguide.org has some methods
<shock> now he's screwed
<johns_> Coily: linux caches files before they get written to disk
<TreadingSoftly> shock: ah... hmmm...
<shock> and since i think he's a guy - being screwed is one of the last things he would want
<tritium> shock, have him reboot into single user mode and reset the user's passwd
<shock> thats what i was telling him to do
<johns_> so when that cache is flushed, ext2 or whatever can figure out the best way to store everything
<shock> but single user asks for a root password
<keyshawn2> howdy. i have a quick question about nautilus. [yes, i did look in its help files about it] 
<keyshawn2> how do i configure it so that it DOES NOT open up a new window every time I enter a new folder ?
<fraggsta> Here's a question:  Can I install CVSCedega and have WINE (from the ubuntu packages) installed concurrently?
<shock> ok - this is so stressfull I'm gonna take my beer out for a walk and a smoke on the balcony
<shock> brb
* keyshawn2 chuckles @ shock.
<fraggsta> I noticed the wineinstall script for CVSCedega said that I already had a version of WINE installed and that I should remove it first.
<tritium> man, if that were the least of my stresses, I'd be a happy man
<johns_> keyshawn2: edit>preferences>behaviour
<G2> perl or python?
<fraggsta> ruby ;)
<LinuxJones> G2, Python :)
<Xappe> fraggsta, shouldn't cedega be able to run regular programs as well as games?
<G2> LinuxJones, Perl!!!
<Xappe> installed the cvs yesterday
<fraggsta> Xappe, no, there are many programs cedega does not run as well as WINE.  Cedega is good at DirectX and the rest of its code is rather old.  I have several programs that work in WINE, but not Cedega.
<roal2000> Hi. i get a couple of MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get update under Hoary. Does anyone know about this?
<Xappe> fraggsta, ok
<Xappe> i only need the gamesupport since there is a linux version of dc++ nowadays
<fraggsta> is there?  wow
<Xappe> yes, installed it yesterday too...not 100% stable, but it's seems better than valknut...
<randabis> roal2000, I'm getting the same md5sum mismatches
<Xappe> *it
<shock> re
<shock> *njam @ beer*
<fraggsta> where is it?  the DC++ site has a source link, is that it?
<Xappe> fraggsta, w8 i'll fetch the url for you
<arj> shock didn't work
<Xappe> fraggsta, http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/articles.php?um=index
<Anubis> http://xfce-goodies.berlios.de/images/xfce4-weather-plugin.png
<shock> i kno
<Xappe> get the source by cvs and compile with scons
<shock> :(
<shock> enter root password
<shock> :/
<Anubis> how do I get that on my taskbar?
<arj> there is NOT root password
<shock> i know
<shock> figured that out just after u left :(
<shock> crap
<tritium> arj, root account is disabled by default
<roal2000> randabis: good to know that im not the only one
<shock> u shure u dont have an ancient knoppix somewhere??
<arj> I read this
<arj> but what can i do then?
<Xappe> well if you need the root account, just activate it
<arj> i don't need a root account
<arj> i need a VALID account
<roal2000> randabis: has this ever happened to you before?
<shock> yes
<arj> it seem i've not created account at all
<shock> u need the installation account
<blah09> has anyone tried using a usb gamepad with linux?
<fraggsta> Xappe, hey thanks - that's made my day :)
<shock> any clue about if u misstyped the username?
<shock> any variations tried?
<Xappe> fraggsta: hehe, it made my day yesterday :)
<arj> i'm sure
<fraggsta> Xappe, for some reason I've never had much luck with dcgui..hopefully this will work better
<arj> i've typed it right
<Xappe> fraggsta, valknut has a horrible gui
<sri> does anybody get this?
<sri> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<sri> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/source/Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<Bandit> anyone know if some of the repositories are down
<sri> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<fraggsta> Xappe, is valknut the QT one?
<tritium> sri, yes, just wait a while and try again
<sri> tritium: ok.
<surrounder> anyone familiar with mpd under ubuntu/debian ?
<Xappe> fraggsta, valknut is dcgui-qt
<fraggsta> surrounder, yeah
<Bandit> thank you tritium
<Xappe> fraggsta, linuxdcpp is gtk :)
<surrounder> fraggsta: wel...I can connect to my running server, but it won't play, can't find any error messages either, ideas?
<tritium> Bandit, :)
<fraggsta> surrounder, can you look in /etc/mpd.conf and tell me what audio output plugin it is using?
<darkx> hm why does the gnutella-gtk package not install a binary?
<darkx> anyone had that problem?
<surrounder> fraggsta: nothing there about that, but thanks for pointing out that file, I think I will manage from here :)
<fraggsta> surrounder, the errors should be in /var/log/mpd/mpd.log (at least that's what my config file tells me)
* Bandit waits patiently
<Xappe> are there any good studio software for linux (something similar to soundforge or such programs)
<tritium> Xappe, have you looked at audacity?
<Xappe> tritium, no, but i'll check it out
<Xappe> thinking of setting up a studio computer for my band
<arj> what is hotplug subsystem?
<fraggsta> surrounder, also just try installing mpc and doing "mpc play" - it might give you more helpful errors - the other thing I can tell you is that for some reason when I last tried forcing the audio output to ALSA it wouldn't play anything - also, you need to add the "mpd" user to the "audio" group (/etc/group) for anything to play
* fraggsta gasps for air
<floater> hey is there a way to see my running processes in windows-alike window ?
<floater> some ctrl+esc or something wasn't it in general in linux or?
<tritium> Xappe, this new live CD is based on ubuntu: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=demudi
<unperson> floater: Applications->System Tools->System Monitor
<Xappe> tritium, ah, nice
<floater> ohh, thx
<unperson> floater: No idea if there's a way to use a key sequence to bring it up, but you can put it as an applet in the panel.
<surrounder> fraggsta: great, thanks for your help :)
<floater> :) it's alright... thanks
<fraggsta> surrounder, any luck yet?
<arj> what is hotplug subsystem?
<arj> it occur 6 fatal error while booting
<AcidMaX> anyone install clearlook ?
<drwho> im trying to get the various package mirrors to work that are on the ubuntu wiki but am having little luck anyone know of a good repository other then the archive.ubuntu. one for hoary packages?
<AcidMaX> I installed clearlook but I am trying to install http://www.crystalgnome.org/gtkclear.htm and not sure the download is just icons, where do they go?
<fraggsta> arj, hotplug *should* generate events the OS can understand when you plug in/remove removable devices:  ie USB/firewire/CDs
<arj> ok
<arj> and what could the cause of these fatal errors?
<arj> *could be
<lexhider> anyone else having problems with 'apt-get update' w/ hoary?
<fraggsta> arj: can you do "sudo grep hotplug /var/log/messages" and tell me what it says?
<arj> if i was on ubuntu, maybe
<fraggsta> :(
<arj> but i can't logon
<arj> as i said before
<fraggsta> ohshi
<fraggsta> could you ssh into it from another machine?
<arj> have only one pc
<drwho> ubuntu needs a mirror select app like gentoo it would make the repository situation alot easier
<arj> :/
<cthulfuego> drwho: What, like apt-setup?
<lexhider> Packages downloads but then I get: MD5Sum mismatch
<mjt> he
<arj> if you tell me how can i logon i can try to see and tell you what it says
<arj> :/
<mjt> i just solved this same prob (MD5Sum) a few hour ago
<mjt> fsvo "solved"
<Lineman> mjt how??
<fraggsta> arj, can you get to the console perhaps?  press ctrl+alt+f1 and hope that you see a black and white logon screen
<arj> :)
<arj> ok
<arj> but if it doesn't accept my username and password?
<mjt> Lineman, lexhider: what version of apt do you have right now?
<arj> the problem is not the graphical logon or the console
<Lineman> not sure how would i tell?
<AcidMaX> anyone know how i install http://www.crystalgnome.org/gtkclear.htm ?
<arj> the problem is that there is not a user account
<mjt> Lineman: dpkg -p apt will tell you (for one0
<Anubis> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: MD5Sum mismatch
<lexhider> mjt: 0.6.31
<mjt> fun
<Lineman> Version: 0.6.32
<mjt> in short: *my* problem went away when i upgraded apt from 0.6.30 to 0.6.32 (manually, by d/loading .debs from archive.ubuntu.com and installing them with dpkg)
<mjt> but there's nothing really relevant in changelog
<stuNNed> are there snapshots of hoary anywhere besides livecd?
<mjt> I noticied it (MD5Sum mismatch) yesterday and asked here several times but no answers
<apokryphos> stuNNed: All Linux distros look the same ;); mainly KDE/Gnome that effects the look. I can give you mine though, if you want.
<Lineman> could the repositories be down?
<LBM> i have the same problem
<mjt> right now the repository machine is up and running
<mjt> (or else we all will be having different probs - like unable to connect etc)
<Bandit> you sure :)
<apokryphos> all repositories seem fine to me
<Bandit> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<Bandit> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/source/Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<Bandit> that is from a machine that usually works
<Gusto_> Bandit: i get the same
<Gusto_> just stopped working
<randabis> Yeah it's a hoary-wide problem right now guys
<Gusto_> sometime today
<Lineman> there are several of us getting the same
<randabis> I suggest trying again in a few hours
<Gusto_> :-)
<Lineman> thank you randabis
<TreadingSoftl1> any hoary beagle users here?
<cthulfuego> no, i have a cat
<randabis> hah
<TreadingSoftl1> cthulfuego: but does it find things for you? :)
<randabis> I'm still not sure what beagle even is...lol
<Bandit> apokryphos we must be checking different ones ;)
<TreadingSoftl1> cthulfuego: (and i'm not talking about dead mice)
<cthulfuego> TreadingSoftl1: Yep! Mainly live bird and toy mice, though.
<TreadingSoftl1> randabis: it's an advanced desktop search program currently in beta for gnome ... kinda like Apple's recently announced Spotlight
<randabis> ah
<cthulfuego> TreadingSoftl1: Is it apt-get installable?
<randabis> I don't have much use for that presently
<TreadingSoftl1> cthulfuego: no
<Gusto_>  can I use yum in ubuntu?
<hybrid> i got an 504 unknown error  when i apt-get dist-upgrade can i still go on?
<TreadingSoftl1> cthulfuego: instructions for hoary install of beagle are here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto ... though I've hit a bit of a snag with one of the extensions :(
<cthulfuego> Hmm, snags...
<Gusto_> whats beagle?
<jdub> Gusto_: www.gnome.org/projects/beagle/
<Gusto_> jdub: thanks
<cthulfuego> TreadingSoftl1: That all seems just a little bit too much like work ;-)
<randabis> Gusto_, why would you want to use yum...
<randabis> apt > yum
<hybrid> yea it is
<Gusto_> I like yum better, dont know why really.
<randabis> I don't think anyone has made yum work with debian systems
<lexhider> Is there an apt-get flag for ignoring the md5sum, because I'm downloading the Packages, it just reports a mismatch.
<randabis> hybrid, I would suggest laying off on any apt-getting for the moment
<randabis> there seems to be a big problem going on in hoary's repositories atm
<Burn`> yep, somebody knows when its fixed?
<wdh> lexhider, same for me..
<randabis> just hold off on your updating for now...I'm sure it will be fixed soon
<randabis> A lot of upstreaming has been going on today so it's possible there was a mistake somewhere along the way
<wdh> and lexhider md5sums arent something you want to ignore imho
<cthulfuego> No, coz if they don't match, data in the files has changed.
<hybrid> randabis : why] 
<randabis> why what?
<Coily> has anyone managed to get mplayer to work with the downloadwith extension?
<hybrid> oo ok
<randabis> ah okay
<cthulfuego> maybe the 'md5sum' app used to generate the lists was h4xx0r3dz and is now outputting false data.
<mjt> ok, so my upgrading apt was just happen right when the md5sum prob went away temporarily, it had nothing to do with the problem
<hybrid> well will it mess anything up cuz i already got alot of packages
<randabis> lol
<rapha> When I have a password which I use for WEP encryption, how do I know what that password is in HEX?
<randabis> the packages you already go "should" be okay...I think it would be best to hold off until it it is fixed though
<GeneralCody> rapha, convert it to hex
<hybrid> ok
<hybrid> so just exit out of the terminal?
<cthulfuego> hybrid: It probably will. Just don't *install* any of them.
<rapha> GeneralCody: Just so, using the ASCII table?
<lexhider> I'll try again later, bye.
<hybrid> ok thanx
<hybrid> ok thank you
<jrydberg___> I got an error 18 (Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS) from GRUB.  Do you think it would help to make a own partition for /boot and put it first on the disk?
<cthulfuego> rapha: Just use a little util to convert. Shall I write one in C?
<GeneralCody> rapha, U have your WEP in Decimal, right?
<GeneralCody> rapha, then u must use a dec-->HEX converter
<rapha> GeneralCody: Well, no. It's a password, like "jimmy123"...
<mjt> iwconfig understands both string and hex form
<cthulfuego> rapha: http://www.cafuego.net/hex.c
<hybrid> i remember this tool in winblows called simple tool kit
<GeneralCody> ok. there is plenty of tools to convert that to HEX. Just google it
<hybrid> and in it it had a decimal hex binary and a few other converters
<cthulfuego> rapha: Compile it with 'make hex', then run it as ./hex password
<hybrid> found it at astalavista
<cthulfuego> Probably even printf %X at the console works.
<mjt> iwconfig ethX key s:jimmy123 should work
<mrzero> hi there, i'm having some md5sum problems with the ubuntu archives when i'm apt-get updating .. anone know what to do/are others experiencing the same problem? Worked earlier today
<mjt> everyone's having md5sum problem
<cthulfuego> mrzero: Yes, stop running updates for now.
<mrzero> okey :)
<mjt> because md5sum in the repository indeed does not match
<cthulfuego> Could someone add that to the topic?
<mjt> btw, where you guys store your WEP passwords in ubuntu?
<grendel> hello
<cthulfuego> mjt: I just pop mine in interfaces and chmod 600 it.
<mjt> cthulfuego: with iwconfig?
<spiral> hi
<spiral> hmmm... is there a problem with archive ?
<spiral> "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)"
<mjt> spiral: yes there is ;)
<grendel> guys, got a question about Xorg slowness in Hoary
<spiral> mjt: so that's normal & not a problem on my computer ?
<mpq> I don't know how to install mplayer
<cthulfuego> mjt: No, I add "wireless_key eth0 s:MyPwdD" in interfaces
<mjt> spiral: just wait, it's a problem in the archive site
<spiral> mjt: all right :-)
<randabis> spiral, it's a general problem with hoary's repos atm
<mpq> I downloaded it but I don't know what to do with it
<grendel> I'm running the up to date Hoary on ThinkPad G41 and I'm seeing a weird behavior with the display slowness
<kobs> Hello... is it possible to use Hoary KDE packages on a Warty system? Warty KDE packs are a bit old :/
<grendel> can anybody give a hand?
<spiral> randabis: all right, thanks
<cthulfuego> Not without an amputation, sorry
<hybrid> lol
<mjt> warty have KDE? i didn't know...
<kobs> in universe
<mjt> ah ok
<kobs> so... i guess that's a no :|
<grendel> kobs, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mjt> well, give it a try kobs, why not?
<rapha> cthulfuego: In principle this works, but it doesn't output a 26-character long value
<kobs> i guess
* kobs using synaptic
<grendel> kobs, append 'universe' to your deb line referring to the archive
<kobs> yea, i will try that now
<grendel> kobs, doesn't matter, do it in synaptic
<kobs> just wasnt sure if hoary packages would work in warty
<grendel> it all boils down to editing sources.list anyway
<kobs> im new to *debian
<mjt> kobs: you will have to upgrade some more packages for that to work
<jason_> evening folks
<kobs> hmm okay, thank you
<grendel> so, anyboy in the know of the hoary's Xorg?
<mjt> what's so special in the hoary's Xorg?
<scoon> anyone here having trouble apt'ing in hoary main today ?
<jason_> nothing
<grendel> that the i810 driver is acting weird
<mjt> scoon: everyone does
<grendel> when I switch the desktops, or even alt-tab between windows - SOMETIMES I can see the screen redrawn
<scoon> mjt, what is the scoop ?
<grendel> like I was running on an i386 machine
<randabis> grendel, daniels has been working hard on that driver iirc. There seems to be a lot of problems with it
<grendel> and 2 miuntes later, it's instanteneous
<kobs> mjt: will apt automatically upgrade those packages for me
<grendel> randabis, hm, ok
<jason_> scoon:  same issue here
<mjt> kobs: yes
<kobs> yay
<grendel> randabis, I  thought it could have been a HT problem
<jason_> scoon: just going to wait a few hours and retry
<grendel> it also managed to oops the kernel in drm :)
<scoon> jason_, have any idea what is up ?
<randabis> hmm
<randabis> scoon md5sum errors is what is up :/
<grendel> randabis, I'm running self-compiled kernels, and the problem was in intelfb, vesafb works fine
<mjt> scoon: apt tells you everything, and md5sums are indeed does not match -- in the repository aka archive.ubuntu.com
<randabis> hmm
<grendel> but you should see the screen redraw.... :)
<grendel> a 3.2Ghz machine and it is slow as mud :)
<scoon> mjt, thanks.  I read the err.  I was just curious if anyone new anything more than the OBVIOUS .
<mjt> next is to figure out WHY sums does not match in the repository ;)
<grendel> randabis, any idea whether the CVS xorg could be better for that driver?
<blah09> hey randabis, did your joystick install go flawlessly?
<randabis> no clue
<rapha> cthulfuego: Okay, we just needed to put "0"s in front of it
<rapha> Worked, thanks!"
<grendel> ok, thanks anyway
<shock> damn... are the ubuntu sources completely bungled for anyone else right now?
<jason_> does universe multiverse or restricted have non-free software?
<grendel> I'll play with the CVS drivers
<grendel> and the intel binary ones
<grendel> l8rs
<randabis> blah09, it works, if that's what you mean.
<blah09> do you have to reboot?
<randabis> shock, yes, there are problems
<randabis> no
<scoon> mjt, the WHY is what i was interested in.  I guess that is in process.
<GeneralCody> This is my first night fooling around with ubuntu. Can i find the ATI Radeon drivers in Universe?
<mjt> someone with the ops rights please add this damn md5sum thing into the /topic ;)
<spiral> GeneralCody: linux-restricted-modules
<GeneralCody> oki
<spiral> GeneralCody: and xorg-fglrx or xfree86-fglrx or smth like this
<blah09> oh you have to plug it in first lol
<spiral> blah09: :-)
<blah09> i mean for it to create /dev/js0 ;)
<blah09> hey mjt, what does mjt stand for if you dont mind me asking
<blah09> i know another guy named mjt lol
<mjt> i found in spam that there are alot of mjt@something emails ;)
<hybrid> anyone have a list of good commands for irssi?
<spiral> mjt: nice method :-p
<mjt> hybrid: try /help ;)
<hybrid> ok thnx
<hybrid> mjt  i did /help and /whois mjt in the channel but i got nothing
<jason_> anyone kkow if there is an official or unofficial  place to chat in general about the GNU movement?
<mjt> blah09: haven't noticied you question.. it's just after my initials
<hikaru79> How can I add .ttf fonts to Ubuntu? (For use in OpenOffice, mainly)
<hikaru79> jason_, try #gnu
<randabis> put them in /home/user/.fonts
<hikaru79> =P
<cthulfuego> hikaru79: I think you just plonk them in ~/.fonts
<mjt> hybrid: try hitting Alt+1 (switching into window #1) -- everything is there.  Alt+number will switch to window #number
<hikaru79> Sweet! It's that easy?
<randabis> sure
<AndyR> lo all
<cthulfuego> hikaru79: Well, you could run a remote font server and add them to that if you prefer something harder...
<AndyR> ndiswrapper is cool
<hybrid> oo ok thnx
<blah09> hm
<AndyR> got my wusb54g working in a few mins
<blah09> anyone use SNES9x?
<randabis> installing fonts that way makes them available for your user only though
<randabis> gsnes9x yes
<hikaru79> randabis, that's fine
<Sav> Can someone recomend a ood ftp client? multiple transfers/tabs/etx
<randabis> I'm gonna switch back to zsnes when the package is finally updated to 1.400
<mpq> I don't know how to compile
<hybrid> ./
<AndyR> Sav, i use gftp
<Sav> AndyR, well me to, im looking for something better
<hybrid> mpq : go to the dir you need to be in then type ./name-xxx-version
<blah09> i dont know how to start gsnes lol
<blah09> and snes9express doesnt work too well
<hikaru79> If ~/.fonts doesn't exist, I just create it?
<blah09> isnt the command gsnes?
<AndyR> Sav, whats wrong with it?
<randabis> hikaru79, yes
<randabis> remember /home/user/.fonts
<randabis> not just /.fonts
<hikaru79> Got it :)
<Sav> AndyR, cant have more then 1 ftp at a time, cant handla multiple transfers and i cant sent site commands.
<mjt> if you aren't afraid of the command line (which is far more productive when you're used to it), try lftp
<hikaru79> w00t, it works. Thanks guys.
<randabis> np
<randabis> blah09, gsnes9x
<randabis> err
<Sav> mjr, lftp is good, but i'd like a graphcal interface
<randabis> hold on
<blah09> =/
<blah09> i think its broken
<blah09> heh
<blah09> it puts a link in usr/bin doesnt it?
<mjt> Sav: just as i said: if you don't afraid of the command line ;)
<mpq> I can't figure out how to change directories in the terminal
<randabis> Gsnes9x
<randabis> make sure you do Gsnes9x not gsnes9x
<blah09> ah got it
<wdh> mpq, define 'change'
<blah09> thanks randabis
<randabis> GSnes9x :p
<mpq> I'm trying to figure out how to compile something
<randabis> there
<mpq> but I don't know how
<randabis> rtfw
<hybrid> pq It should come with an INSTALL file, but './configure' 'make' 'sudo make install' is what most require.
<hybrid> mpq
<mpq> huh?
<blah09> hey where does snes9x install itself to do you know?
<mpq> I don't really understand
<hybrid> to compie type ./ in the command line
<hybrid> ./configure
<mpq> ./MPlayer-1.0pre6a: is a directory
<mpq> did I do it wrong?
<randabis> you have to cd to that directory
<hybrid> mpq : y do you want to compile? just use synaptic
<mpq> I think I figured out what I did wrong
<hybrid> ok
<mpq> I forgot it was case sentitive
<randabis> mpq use this guide
<randabis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94
<Lineman> hybrid cause synaptic isnt working at present
<hybrid> oo yea
<hybrid> srry forgot
<Lineman> :)
<jrydberg___> so, upgrading to hoary!  i guess it's better to do that from the console rather then from X?
<jrydberg___> is there any guide for this?
<Xappe> check the wiki and forums for a guide
<randabis> jrydberg___, it doesn't matter, but do NOT attempt to do that right now
<shingokii> Does anyone know why, after I install nvidia drivers, I can't log out any more?
<randabis> the hoary repositories are broken atm
<jrydberg___> randabis: why's that
<randabis> the hoary repositories are broken atm
<Xappe> not for me
<Xappe> I had hat md5sum message, but now it's gone
<Xappe> *that
<hybrid> Xappe : they were on and off to me when i was dist-upgrading
<randabis> yeah the md5sum errors seem to be gone for me now too
<shingokii> ohhh... I can log out, I just have to wait a while
<randabis> I guess it "might" be fixed now
<mpq> I want to change what the terminal looks like
<randabis> jrydberg___, you "should" be fine now...go ahead and try your upgrade. It doesn't matter if you are in X
<hybrid> i am still gonna wait a while
<mpq> I want it to be black with white text, like dos
<Xappe> i've been dist-upgrading at least three times the last hour without any errors
<mpq> is there a way to do this?
<randabis> edit your profile
<jrydberg___> randabis: how stable is hoary right now?
<hybrid> when i mount a cd what is the dir path to it
<hybrid> ?
<rapha> gnight
<_|Imanewbie|_> can anyone give me a hand with sound while playing movies in xine?
<mpq> what does sudo mean?
<_|Imanewbie|_> mpq: superuserdo
<hybrid> it is temp root
<randabis> jrydberg___, depends on what you mean by stable
<jrydberg___> randabis: will it crash ten times per day?
#ubuntu 2006-02-13
!lilo:*! if you have a few minutes and good bind skills, we have a user, mindmime, who needs a bit of help....please message him!
!lilo:*! Hi all. We're experiencing waves of spam/trojan bots, mostly on #rubyonrails. If you see them on your channel, please let us know.
#ubuntu 2006-02-15
!lilo:*! Slight modification to the channel guidelines, http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines#sensitivematerial
!lilo:*! The freenode channel guidelines are a list of do's and don'ts, based on the experience which went into the creation of freenode, and we urge you to adopt them for your channel. Thanks.
!lilo:*! Whoops, that url should read: http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml#sensitivematerial
!lilo:*! Thanks.
!lilo:*! please read http://tinyurl.com/axxvl and let's talk before you're voiced again on ##linux
!lilo:*! whoops, sorry, that one was intended as a private message :)
!lilo:*! I must say, some days are a little more tiring than others. :)
#ubuntu 2006-02-16
!lilo:*! New channel notes.... the former #help has moved to ##anything, a channel stuffed with people who want to help you with any and all questions about, well, anything. 8)
!lilo:*! Another interesting new channel is ##prepress, a resource for folks in the FOSS community who are preparing digital media for professional print publication. You should find some good experience to tap there if you have questions on the subject.
#ubuntu 2006-02-18
!lilo:*! Hi all. Reminder for folks with primary group cloaks....please do stop by #freenode-groups when you get a chance--it's a general social channel for project participants, and you can probably find a staffer or two.
* Signon time  :    Tue Jan  3 22:58:12 2006
* Signoff time :    Mon Feb 13 16:48:10 2006
* Total uptime :   40d 17h 49m 58s
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#gantry]  Yarr!!! You will hang from the gantry or walk the plank!!!
(perry_rhodan/#ubuntu) Julfish: It's 1280x1024. if You find the subsection for 1024X768 and overwrite the values it should work. But I can't guarantee it <g>
(bigfoot1/#ubuntu) NoStress: the end of the mp3 file seems to be, um, "chopped" or jerky?
(siesel/#ubuntu) wildcard: I did some thousand lines of php code with xemacs. You just need to get used to is :)
* wildcard will give it a try siesel thanks
(Julfisk/#ubuntu) perry_rhodan: Should I just overwrite the value that's already there?
(bigfoot1/#ubuntu) wildcard: how did you do that special action "Wilcard will give it a try ..."?
(perry_rhodan/#ubuntu) Julfish: No, copy the whole subsection and then replay 1024x768 with 1280x1024
(wildcard/#ubuntu) bigfoot1, you type /me <something>
(amphi/#ubuntu) bigfoot1: mplayer -ao sdl
(Julfisk/#ubuntu) Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" = "1280x1024" "800x600" "640x480" ?
(NoStress/#ubuntu) bigfoot1: try with sdl output so edit ~/mplayer/config and replace ao=oss with ao=sdl
(bigfoot1/#ubuntu) amphi: just that?
<bigfoot1> amphi: then after that, i do regulal mplay er command again, yes?
* bigfoot1 tests out this /me thing
<perry_rhodan> Farther below those modes are defined, that's what I mean with subsection
* bigfoot1 wonders what other cool commands are available for chat
<wildcard> lol
<amphi> bigfoot1: I think an excursion into man mplayer might be in order ;)
<perry_rhodan> Julfish: Sorry, I have to leave. Please ask the others
<Julfisk> So everwhere that I find 1024x768 I shall replace it?
<NoStress> bigfoot1: 2 way, you can specify -ao sdl each time you run mplayer, or put ao=sdl in mplayer config file
<perry_rhodan> exit
<bigfoot1> amphi: no. please don't lead me there. No. no. 8-)
<amphi> bigfoot1: /server joke for the joke of the day
<cappiz> is it possible to extend a sw raid5 device? :)
<bigfoot1> amphi:  SERVER Unknown command
<Profichilla> When starting wine, it just returns "Gettet"(=killed), the same for winecfg. What's wrong with my wine?
<amphi> bigfoot1: oh, well
<amphi> bigfoot1: yeah, man mplayer is a bit daunting
<MisterN> hi
<beniamino> is there an IRC channel for the -extras people?
<amphi> bigfoot1: the docs in /usr/share/doc/mplayer-doc are a bit less intimidating
<bigfoot1> amphi: no easy way to save my streaming real audio files?
* bigfoot1 sniffs
<amphi> bigfoot1: -dumpstream doesn't work with either rtsp:// or http:// ?
<slept> can someone tell me why ubuntu ignores my hdparm settings (-k1 -K1) and after reboot I have to enable dma again ?
<bigfoot1> amphi: no. can you please save a few files for me, before it disappears of the web, please?
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<bigfoot1> amphi: i could give you my email address
<fr500> hello
<amphi> bigfoot1: give me the urls again
<fr500> is there an equivalent to hyperterminal for linux?
<amphi> fr500: minicom perhaps
<NoStress> fr500: minicom ?
<NoStress> erf..
<fr500> ok, gonna try
<bigfoot1> amphi: ok. the basic webpage is at http://www.meettheferrells.com/ron-and/index.html. I'd like to get 2 files from that page: first, http://66.89.75.168:8080/ramgen/zoe/How_Deep_The_Father's_Love_For_Us.rm. Second, http://66.89.75.168:8080/ramgen/zoe/Wonderful,_Merciful_Savior.rm
<stu> FREEEEE - is a magic number
<NoStress> "minicom" vs "hyperterminal", which one has a marketing staff behind to find names ? :)
<beniamino> slept: those parms are always volatile iirc, you need to put the hdparm in a startup script
<Kindred> use hdparm.conf
<GTX> lordpau, so I should install it on windows?
<GTX> Then install ubuntu?
<slept> beniamino,   Kindred : thats strange when I was using debian and even with hoary it worked without , what changed since then ?
<lordpau> GTX..which one?
<GTX> lordpau, vmware 5
<amphi> bigfoot1: heh, mplayer dumped core
<GTX> I should install it on windows first then install ubuntu?
<GTX> or?
<bigfoot1> amphi: whatdoes that mean?
<Kindred> slept, no idea sorry, that's how it works now though
<amphi> bigfoot1: segfaulted, crashed
<beniamino> slept: every distro i've ever used, they were volatile
<lordpau> i was talkin bout OS
<bigfoot1> amphi: you having problems with mplayre too?
<bigfoot1> NoStress: can you help me get some rm files to your computer, please?
<amphi> bigfoot1: rdt chunk not recognized: got 0x98, rdt chunk not recognized: got 0x20, Core dumped ;)
<amphi> bigfoot1: quoth mplayer
<NoStress> bigfoot1: no the "core dumped" is a joke
<bigfoot1> quoted?
<beniamino> can i change architectures with 'apt-get distupgrade'. anyone know?
<amphi> bigfoot1: it's what mplayer said
<Ng> beniamino: no
<amphi> er, NoStress
<bigfoot1> NoStress: oh, it's a joke? i don't get it.
<NoStress> bigfoot1: geek joke
<bigfoot1> amphi: so, we don't have success?
<bigfoot1> NoStress: can you help me get some rm files to your computer, please?
<hype1> hi
<trappist> bigfoot1: usually if an app "core dumps" you should have a new file named core.pid, where pid is the app's pid, unless your limits.conf prevents core dumps
<bigfoot1> trappist: oh, yes. i see those in my home directory time to time.
<bigfoot1> i just throw them to the bin
<bigfoot1> bin, as in trash can.
<Donvinzk> hi, if I install a release candidate of dapper drake, will I be able to switch to the stable version, or will I have to reinstall it ?
<bigfoot1> not /bin folder
<amphi> NoStress: but you're right, gdb shows it exits normally
<s25> i am trying to install a vserver and it says i need libbeecrytp6 but ubuntu has discontied it ,it seems what should i do?
<hype1> i wanna start ubuntu with a live cd, i used the commands pci=noapci and noapci to boot, but i only get a brown screen, after booting everything.....
<NoStress> amphi: yes... i was surprise the first time it "core dumped ;"
<Ng> Donvinzk: you'd be able to upgrade it to the latest packages and it'd be the same as release. probably. bear in mind that it's unstable until release and so nothing is guaranteed
<hype1> who can help me!?
<amphi> NoStress: heh
<s25> im gonna add the universal library now mayvbe that will work
<Donvinzk> Ng, ok, thanks. I will wait then.
<beniamino> anyone know what the total size of archive.ubuntu.com is?
<hype1> i wanna start ubuntu with a live cd, i used the commands pci=noapci and noapci to boot, but i only get a brown screen, after booting everything.....
<lordpau> GTX.. oh tahts for servers
<POLISH> polish
<POLISH> to nie pol
<amphi> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<hype1> who can help me!?
<lordpau> GTX..im running a standalone unit
<reon> Anyone here had any luck getting Intel Pro 1000 on new PC's to work with 5.10 ???
<POLISH> amphi mwisz po polsku?
<amphi> POLISH: no
<POLISH> szkoda
<amphi> reon: the e1000 module works well here (on debian)
<reon> amphi, this is not for me but lots of people complaining the card does not even get recognised under ubuntu
<amphi> reon: modpobe e1000 should work; if it does, echo e1000 >> /etc/modules will have the module load at boot time
<POLISH> HWDP
<POLISH> HUJ W DUPE POLICJI
<reon> amphi, thx
<POLISH> NIE MWIE WAS
<POLISH> I LIKE UBUNTU
<POLISH> 5.04
<POLISH> i not like ubunt9/8ucg
<POLISH> artowaem
<POLISH> joke
<elbazz> salut
<tristan> Is there someone familiar with VNC?
<bob832> if i added the following to /etc/sudoers:  robert ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/firestarter, would that only give root permission everything or just firestarter?
<trappist> bob832: I think it's robert ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/firestarter
<trappist> that is, that would give you sudo access to everything, but nopasswd sudo access to firestarter
<slept> beniamino, Kindred , thanks
<birlik> how can we confgure tr   turksh character
<bob832> what if i just wanted to give sudo access to firestarter?  just take out the ALL=(ALL) ?
<Kindred> slept,  no problem..
<trappist> bob832: I think so, yeah.  man sudoers will know for sure
<tristan> IS there anyone who can help me with VNC?
<trappist> tristan: not until you ask a question
<cyphase> is it possible to have an account with no password?
<trappist> cyphase: yes, but don't do it
<SR_Bronze> cyphase: , As a Linux user account? yes.
<ttyS0> hello, is it possible to override loading of hotplug?:)
<cyphase> how?
<amphi> birlik: dpkg-reconfigure console-data perhaps, for console
<bob832> alright, thanks trappist, i'll check out the man sudoers
<tristan> OK. I have VNC set up on my desktop running under windows and I want to connect to it with my laptop running under linux. When I type xvncviewer name_of_the_computer or xvncviewer myIPadress, I cannot connect.It says Connection timed out
<amphi> ttyS0: you can 'blacklist' modules, so hotplug won't load them
<trappist> cyphase: I won't be a party to helping you do something like that.
<ttyS0> amphi,  the problem is that I can't simply start ubuntu, because after loading hotplug it crashes :)
<trappist> tristan: try vncviewer ipaddress:0 and make sure windows isn't firewalling port 5901
<slavik-lt> when totem plays a DVD it plays it too fast (faster than realtime)
<cyphase> trappist, i'm not going to make all my accounts with no password. just one :P
<trappist> cyphase: it's a terrible idea
<slavik-lt> ttyS0: does it crash or "stop"
<birlik> how can we open a program as root in ubuntu
<birlik> ?
<gnomefreak> cyphase: its unsafe and not recommened so for someone to help you do that would be bad advice i suggest trying man sudoers
<NoStress> sudo program
<cyphase> and not for long, considering i don't want people to ssh into my computer
<bomin> cyphase: whats the point, what are you actually trying to accomplish
<slavik-lt> or gksudo
<slavik-lt> when totem plays a DVD it plays it too fast (faster than realtime)
<cyphase> nothing at all
<ttyS0> slavik-lt,  system crashes :)
<slavik-lt> mplayer plays only one part of the dvd and stops
<cyphase> i just wanted to try it, seeing as it isn't allowd by passwd
<slavik-lt> ttyS0: oh ...
<tristan> trappist : thanks I forgot to open the right to connect from VNC...
<ttyS0> slavik-lt,  i can't even get ccess to console :)
<ttyS0> *access
<slavik-lt> ttyS0: mine would "stop" because it was trying to load the hda-intel module
<trappist> cyphase: so you're saying if I answer your academic question, you won't actually run around with a passwordless user on your system?
<slavik-lt> I have no intel chips here :)
<cyphase> trappist, i'll create one, but it won't exist for long
<cyphase> i'm not an idiot :)
<ingo_> hihi
<slavik-lt> trappist: passwordless user? is that like a naked man?
<trappist> cyphase: if you promise to destroy the account immediately: sudo passwd username
<slavik-lt> cyphase: that still has to be proven :P
<ttyS0> slavik-lt,  at home it works okay, but at work.....
<fromvega> Which is the right way to pronounce "Ubuntu"? Which is the strong silable? Should I say "uBUNtu" or "ubunTU" ?
<trappist> slavik-lt: like a naked man in the middle of the battle of troy
<trappist> fromvega: the first one
<slavik-lt> trappist: stop, I'm blushing :P
<fromvega> trappist: thanks
<slavik-lt> ttyS0: teh sux, have you tried recovery console?
<NoStress> fromvega: one or the other, the person will look at you stange
<ttyS0> slavik-lt,  same thing with recovery console, same thing with live-cd
<slavik-lt> ttyS0: any error messages?
<fromvega> NoStress: hehehe
<birlik> slavik-lt: gksudo wants password, i forget password. i think there is a command like sudo -s how can i use this?
<ttyS0> slavik-lt,  am, yeah, but it says something strange and dies :)
<gnomefreak> birlik: sudo -i :)
<gnomefreak> birlik: wait a min
<slavik-lt> birlik: the password is your main user's password the one you created in set up
<gnomefreak> birlik: you forgot the user password?
<fromvega> I have another question, I have installed Ubuntu 5.10, but I think it do not have with Server tools installed, like Apache, MySQL, PHP. Am I right? If so, is there a package to install everything needed for a webserver?
<bomin> cyphase: setting the password blank is easy, there's lots of available information on the net.  Just look up "linux password recovery"
<slavik-lt> birlik: gksudo is like sudo but for gui things
<lumy_> ola a todos
<slavik-lt> fromvega: they are installed
<slavik-lt> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fromvega> lumy_: so ingles aqui mano (only english here dude)
<lumy_> sorry
<bigfoot1> how can i play one real audio file after another using RealPlayer? I've already loaded up my "Favorites" but they stop after each file.
<lumy_> I'm new here
* aadil is away: I'm away
<wastrel> so what is wrong with firefox on breezy that's making it so slow?
<slavik-lt> fromvega: is mano = hand?
<trappist> aadil: please don't do that
<janno> Why the firefox crash all the fucking time :@
<amphi> !tell wastrel about fasterfirefox
<fromvega> slavik-lt: no, it's something like "bro"
<trappist> bigfoot1: for i in *.rm; do realplay "$i";done
<slavik-lt> what's hand then?
<fromvega> slavik-lt: mo = hand
<NoStress> janno: try remove flash
<aadil> trappist, i will just go for dinner - u can have a picture of me while am away
<slavik-lt> in spanish?
<fromvega> slavik-lt: Portuguese
<bigfoot1> trappist: please speak english.
<slavik-lt> oh, figures
<trappist> aadil: I mean please don't use public away messages
<janno> ehh how? :P
<bigfoot1> trappist: i'm not a geek yet
<slavik-lt> mano is spanish for hand :P
<aadil> oops
<aadil> ok trappist
<slavik-lt> anywho ...totemplays DVDs too fast ... how can I slow it down?
<fromvega> slavik-lt: yes, I know, Spanish is a kind like Portuguese
<slavik-lt> and mplayer plays only  piece of dvd (doesn't even open the menu) and then stops
<slavik-lt> please help?
<slavik-lt> yo tengo un pene muy grade. :)
<NoStress> slavik-lt: run emacs while playing dvd with totem, it should slow down :)
<fromvega> slavik-lt: so, how do I access MySQL or PHP? I typed PHP at terminal and nothing...
<slavik-lt> NoStress: rofl.
<slavik-lt> fromvega: did you try "which php" ?
<NoStress> slavik-lt: there is no option in totem to choose framerate ?
<fromvega> slavik-lt: it returns nothing
<slavik-lt> hmm, I was wrong, t isn't installed by default
<Kindred> !lamp
<ubotu> from memory, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<slavik-lt> NoStress: no idea
<fromvega> Kindred: thanks
<Kindred> no worries.
<slavik-lt> I know what the problem is ... my clock is too fast ...
<slavik-lt> faster than realtime
<dereks> when is beagle going to make it back into dapper?
<slavik-lt> ok, my time is too fast
<slavik-lt> how do I correct this?
<NoStress> imho, a deamon in mono is a bad idea
<dereks> NoStress: why
<slavik-lt> my clock is going too fast ... how do I fix it?
<slavik-lt> !clock
<ubotu> slavik-lt: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<wastrel> slavik-lt, are you using ntp?
<slavik-lt> umm, how do I check?
<slavik-lt> !ntp
<ubotu> ntp is, like, Network Time Protocol. Install 'ntpdate' for a simple ntp client.
<cyanid3> How do I restart inetd in ubuntu breezy
<w32> is there are grub.conf like lilo.conf -if there is where is it ?
<NoStress> dereks: it was just a troll tentative... .net vm is slow... etc..
<wastrel> cyanid3, prolly  sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<slavik-lt> my clock is going too fast ... how do I fix it?
<cyanid3> that was my first guess, but inetd isn't there
<w32> I don't have lilo installed
<wastrel> slavik-lt, ntp will sync your system clock with network time servers.
<wastrel> w32, /boot/grub/ should be where your grub config files are
<slavik-lt> wastrel: but it keeps going fast ...
<cyanid3> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure initd as well, with no luck
<fromvega> I have installed gdesklets but I can not put them where I want, when I double-click the feature it adds to my desktop and I can not move them. Could you help-me?
<steve60> can anyone help me i am trying to get a microtek slimscan c3 scanner to work Xsane supports it but can not find it it's not USB either
<dereks> NoStress: yeah, but the stuff that needs to be fast is done in C
<cyanid3> I just downloaded swat for samba,, and I want to start it
<slavik-lt> it runs twice as fast
<Ng> cyanid3: inetd isn't installed by default. you need the netkit-inetd package, or xinetd (which is different, but possibly more useful)
<wastrel> slavik-lt, heh that's a hardware issue with your system clock i'd guess... i have no idea what to do about it.  are you overclocking it?
<trappist> slavik-lt: that sounds like a kernel clock issue.  if it was me, I'd ask on #kernelnewbies on irc.oftc.net
<wastrel> cyanid3, are you sure it's installed correctly?
<w32> I found it...what there is similar to the lilo.conf
<wastrel> w32, menu.cfg i think
<w32> Ahhh
<w32> thanks
<wastrel> menu.lst
<cyanid3> well, I have the inetd.conf file
<trappist> wastrel: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<w32> just compilied my on kernel gonna test it W00t!!!
<trappist> err
<cyanid3> I just want to apply the changes that i made to that
<steve60> anyone know how to update Xsane
<wastrel> w32, don't forget to back up your existing menu.lst before modifying :] 
<GdCondor> hi
<w32> yes
<GdCondor> is it planned to support pocket pc through synce in dapper ?
<wastrel> cyanid3, but there's no inetd script in /etc/init.d ?
<cyanid3> no
<wastrel> how about /usr/sbin/inetd
<ruspu> amule or xmule? Which one is better.
<steve60> can anyone help me i am trying to get a microtek slimscan c3 scanner to work Xsane supports it but can not find it it's not USB either
<wastrel> i don't even know why i have inetd running on this system - is it on by default?
<cyanid3> that's a negative
<wastrel> cyanid3, you don't have it installed.  the config file is left over
<cyanid3> apparently not, for me at least
<wastrel> cyanid3, apt-cache policy inetd
<smartbart> hi there
<paolob> Hi guys! I changed the network IPs (in /etc/network/interfaces and in /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf and in /etc/hosts), and now the clients boot but doesn't permit login in gnome. Any hint?
<wastrel> cyanid3, actually xinetd seems to be the default
<wastrel> cyanid3, apt-cache policy xinetd
<smartbart> i have a problem installing ubuntu ... when trying to configure the time-zone the installation hangs up ..
<steve60> can anyone tell me is there a xsane.deb file out there cause i cant find it anywhere
<smartbart> ithas anyone got a idea on that
<smartbart> ?
<cyanid3> alright
<Al-Daja> is anyway to select all libraries from synaptic pack manager without be one by one?
<Ng> Al-Daja: all libraries?
<wastrel> smartbart, sudo apt-get install xsane
<smartbart> in the rescue shell ?
<Al-Daja> Ng, lol is an example, but select the ones that i want
<smartbart> im talking about the installation process
<smartbart> ?
<Ng> Al-Daja: you can hold ctrl and select individual packages, or hold shift to select a range
<Blaatje> Hi, I Have A Problem While Installing: He Says; An Error Was Returned While Trying To Install The Kernel Into The Target System. Kernel Package: 'linux-386'. Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log For The Details.. Can Somone Help Me?
<Ng> Al-Daja: that what you mean?
<wastrel> smartbart, that command will install xsane
<Blaatje> Hi, i have a problem while installing: He says; An error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system. Kernel package: 'linux-386'. Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details.. Can somone help me?
<Blaatje> sorry for talker
<smartbart> what is xsane and what is it good for ?
<trappist> smartbart: apt-cache show xsane
<wastrel> smartbart, lol sry i'm replyign to the wrong person
<Al-Daja> ng and then a simple enter?
<wastrel> steve60 was asking about it
<aridese> hi guys, what does the "ttable" struct in ALSA mean?
<smartbart> yes i thought so
<Ng> Al-Daja: then right click and choose mark for install
<smartbart> do you have a suggestion what i could do
<Nivko> can somone help me?
<gnomefreak> xubuntu-desktop is same as ubuntu-desktop right as in safe to remove and keep everything good?
<smartbart> the installation hangs whenn i try to configure the time zone .
<Al-Daja> Ng, thx
<wastrel> smartbart, not sure about that... how about just hitting the default for that and moving on & fixing it postinstall
<holobyted> I'm having some problems installing the official nVidia drivers... seems the driver isn't being loaded. anyone able to help?
<smartbart> i cannot avoid that point of the installation
<beniamino_> is  there an 'official home' for *-extras? a mailing list? an irc channel?
<Nivko> Hi, i have a problem while installing: He says; An error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system. Kernel package: 'linux-386'. Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details.. Can somone help me?
<smartbart> when i try the next step it jumps back
<smartbart> an hangs again
<smartbart> and whenn i try to handle it postinstall the system is completely crap
<mark_> is there any way for me to activate my second hard drive, it has a windows NTFS filesystem
<decaf123> smartbart, bad install disk?
<gnomefreak> Nivko: make sure the md5 matches and the iso is burnt at the slowest speed
<jan_> hi
<Nivko> gnomefreak: I have the orginal cd..
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mark_ about ntfs
<thaytan> anyone here know of problems loading firmware with ipw2200 on breezy?
<gnomefreak> Nivko: try a different one
<smartbart> is that possible ?
<smartbart> that the disk is the reason
<Nivko> ok
<thaytan> I'm sick of chasing closed bug reports on launchpad that tell me it shouldn't be happening
<NoStress> beniamino_: what is extra , something else than multi, universe or restricted  ?
<smartbart> i wasnt able to install the base system from the disk too
<jan_> can someone tell me pls how to install a new gdm theme? i can drag a normal theme to the theme-manager but that doesnt work for gdm. thx for ur help
<gnomefreak> jan_: on breezy or dapper?
<smartbart> but i did unmount it via the shell and installed the system via internet
<smartbart> that worked
<smartbart> well
<jan_> gnomefreak: breezy
<gnomefreak> jan_: sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<smartbart> till the timezone thing
<decaf123> smartbart, did you check md5 when u burnt iso?
<kameron> should e2fsck -fy take a considerable amount of time to run, on a 200gb drive?
<gnomefreak> jan_: it will do it for you for most part :)
<smartbart> no
<thaytan> kameron: I'd expect it to
<jan_> and how is the app then called where i can chaange the theme?
<kameron> alright, bbl thaytan
<smartbart> but is it possible that the installer works that far
<holobyted> if it helps, I followed the guide on ubuntuforums to install the drivers
<smartbart> when the cd is broken ?
<smartbart> for a ibm z60m notebook, what kernel should i select ?
<smartbart> linux-686 ?
<gnomefreak> jan_: when you open gnome-art after installing it you choose what kind of theme you want it will load them choose from them and install them
<smartbart> or linux-image-2.6 ... somewhat
<amphi> smartbart: 686 should be ok - what processor is it, pentium m?
<smartbart> yes
<Ng> smartbart: yeah linux-686 should be fine
<jan_> i c. thx for your help gnomefreak
<smartbart> but .. that shouldnt affect the time-zone problem ?
<smartbart> or does it ?
<smartbart> is there any possibility to finish the installation after the base-system installation with the shell
<smartbart> ?
<smartbart> to work around that hang up
<gnomefreak> jan_: yw
<smartbart> btw. sorry for that freaky bad english
<smartbart> :-(
<mark_> how do I install glib, I can't find anything on google etc
<mark_> :\
<mark_> I'm really stick
<smartbart> any fresh ideas
<gnomefreak> mark_: apt-cache search glib   find the one you want than sudo apt-get install glib....
<blueblood> Hello, I got a big trouble, my disk has gone down and I want to save it whit a ubuntu live CD, but I want to mount my NTFS partitions, but how can I see what there name is? So I can mount them
<SR_Bronze> fdisk /dev/hda
<gnomefreak> mark_: or use synaptic to find glib
<SR_Bronze> then use the "p" command
<wastrel> smartbart, i'm reading the forums, one guy with this problem seems to have reinstalled from the beginning & it worked the 2nd time...
<SR_Bronze> blueblood:  then exit out of fdisk
<blueblood> ah, thanks SR_Bronze
<blueblood> see them now
<smartbart> well... im at the moment installing it for the 5th time
<fromvega> What is the mysql-client package}
<fromvega> ?
<amphi> smartbart: dunno - you can with debian
<beniamino_> NoStress: it was where a whole load of restricted stuff lived for hoary.  much of that stuff seems to be in breezy-multiverse.  i think it was an ubuntu-backports project
<amphi> fromvega: apt-cache search mysql client
<NoStress> beniamino_: ok, thanks
<smartbart> so ... now im at the point to select time zone thing
<instabin> how do i seutp vnc server
<instabin> !vnc
<ubotu> well, vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<fromvega> amphi: I just want to know, what is it? is it a client for mysql?
<NoStress> fromvega: yes
<cavediver> Hi guys. I'm having resoulution-problems in xorg after upgrading my graphic-card and monitor. Switched from nvidia 5200 to 6200.
<Seveas> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<smartbart> well , i have to leave
<SR_Bronze> blueblood: NP :)
<gnomefreak> this is gonna work on my nerves :(
<holobyted> anyone here ever had problems installing NVidia official drivers?
<yiannis> where is ubuntu's power managment my laptop switches off if i leave it
<instabin> does any one have vnc server seutp
<Effi> instabin, what do you mean with seutp?
<trappist> probably setup
<takedown> !hotplug
<instabin> yes
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, takedown
<instabin> setup
<instabin> having problem setting mine up
<Effi> instabin, do you use tightvnc?
<instabin> vnc4
<instabin> should i use tight vnc
<gnomefreak> build-dep doesnt really change for breezy to dapper for the same version app right?
<trappist> gnomefreak: sometimes
<instabin> Effi, just installed tightvncserver
<gnomefreak> that cant be good :(
<trappist> gnomefreak: for example sometimes a build-dep gets missed and is added for dapper
<instabin> Effi, what do i do to configure it
<wildcard> gnomefreak, have u tried FreeNX?
<gnomefreak> trappist: im assuming its build-dep doesnt have a lib or 2 i may need but we will find out in a bit i guess
<gnomefreak> wildcard: no i dont know what that is
<wildcard> ubotu tell gnomefreak about FreeNX
<gnomefreak> wildcard: how is that gonna help me compile this program?
<mark_> http://mindtzar.pastebin.com/552826
<wildcard> err no i was just wondering if you had used an alternative to tightvnc
<mark_> even though glib says it's installed
<mark_> I get that error
<instabin> !ports
<ubotu> instabin: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mark_> can someone tell me what I need to do to make it work
<gnomefreak> wildcard: i never used vnc either
<thinklinux> use ssh u can do anything you want from command line
<gnomefreak> mark_: what is the error?
<mark_> http://mindtzar.pastebin.com/552826
<aarkerio> Hi! how can I configure my sound card?
<mark_> ^ error is there
<tiredbones> has anyone installed Zope 3.2 on Breezy? If so what kind of problem did you erxpience?
<amphi> mark_: install the glib dev package
<blueblood> SR_Bronze, I can't find the one I'm looking for :/
<holobyted> anyone here manage to install KFTPGrabber on normal Ubuntu?
<instabin> hey it works
<instabin> do you know the port numbers so that i can forward them through my router
<blueblood> ohh, different because its sata
* gnomefreak runs abnormal ubuntu
<amphi> gnomefreak: do you happen to know why ubuntu lacks alsaconf?
<tiredbones> apt-cache showpkg zope*
<gnomefreak> lacks? it is in synaptic no?
<tiredbones> sorry about that.
<blueblood> How do I mount a SMB share?
<w32> hey when you logout of gnome in ubuntu what does save current setup checkbox do ?
<SR_Bronze> smbmount used to work
<amphi> gnomefreak: it is? it's not in the alsa-utils package
<instabin> what are the port number for tight vnc
<thinklinux> 0
<Ng> w32: when you next log in the same applications will be running (ish)
<mskehin> instabin: 5900 for screen 0, iirc
<gnomefreak> amphi: no im not sure i thought it was
<ubuntu> exit
<instabin> mskehin thanks
<amphi> gnomefreak: so did I :(
<w32> ng: but if you reboot they are lost right ?
<mskehin> =)
<instabin> what is iirc
<amphi> instabin: 'if I recall correctly'
<Ng> w32: if you tick the save session option it will start them up again next time you log in, even if you reboot. except not all applications (e.g. firefox) support it
<lollies> how do i get to a terminal window for a modem?
<amphi> instabin: install bsdgames pckage and use wtf(6) ;)
<mark_> amphi, even after installing the glib-dev it's still returning that error
<w32> wow...lets see windows do that
<amphi> lollies: minicom
<instabin> just trying to figure out the vnc thing i want to be able to remotely connect to the computer at my house
<lollies> does that come standard with ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> mark_: make sure the path is set right (iirc it tells you to do that in the error)
<instabin> with windows i just used the rdp
<drummer> Help!  I can no longer get clean su access and several devices are suddenly saying permission denied!!!!!
<amphi> mark_: you want libglib2.0-dev
<gnomefreak> drummer: sudo not su
<mark_> that's what I installed amphi
<mark_> gnomefreak, , how would I set the path right?
<instabin> Sorry im a mcp brain washed my microsoft
<amphi> mark_: you're getting glib errors, or gtk errors now?
<lollies> minicom unrecognised by bash
<drummer> gnomefreak:  the message for several things is: "conversation with su failed."
<instabin> just now getting my linux fix
<mark_> amphi, still glib
<Ng> lollies: install it :)
<Ng> lollies: it'll be in apt/synaptics
<amphi> lollies: apt-get install minicom
<gnomefreak> drummer: did you enable su?
<lollies> ta
<amphi> mark_: paste the current error messages
<mark_> they are still the same as they were before
<drummer> gnomefreak:  yes  but makes no difference whether I try the root password for the sudo password.
<gnomefreak> drummer: it does in a way there is a reason why su is not enabled
<amphi> mark_: bollocks, I didn't read carefully - you need the libglib1.2-dev package, sorry
<instabin> will i be able to play quake4 over vnc?
<gnomefreak> and its not because ubuntu thought hey lets do things differetn :(
<drummer> gnomefreak:  ???  I do not understand.
<steve60> hi im trying to get xsane installed can anyone help me please
<amphi> gnomefreak: heh
<Ng> instabin: haha
<Ng> instabin: no
<Ng> instabin: almost no games are playable over any kind of remote desktop, let alone vnc and definitely not something intense like quake
<v3> where does apt-get source place the downloaded files ?
<Ng> v3: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<instabin> o well stil will work for email. and showing off my new desktop
<v3> Ng: hmmz the source files ? k tnx
<Ng> v3: source files?
<gnomefreak> drummer: hold on a min
<Ng> oh sorry
<Ng> v3: I misread your question
<v3> Ng: apt-get source ...
<instabin> well thanks
<instabin> for the help
<bluefoxicy> wow
<bluefoxicy> there's like 5 icons in my notification area
<gnomefreak> grrrrr still getting vrap :(
<bluefoxicy> "Rebot" "New Updates" "Rhythmbox" "Gaim" "Running on AC Power" (on a desktop?!)
<Ng> v3: that will write them to the current directory
<amphi> v3: in the current working directory
<v3> ah tnx
<Ng> bluefoxicy: and?
<bluefoxicy> plus the sound mixer applet (which I put next to the notification area for cosmetic purposes) and the network monitor
<drummer> gnomefreak:  Will do.  First discovered the problem when i logged in this morn & the system said it could not initialize sound /dev/dsp because permission denied.  Then I discovered I couldn't get sudo access nor su acces to all kinds of things.
<bluefoxicy> Ng:  there's lots of little icons in the system tray, like on windows :o
<MisterN> bluefoxicy: if you reboot and then install your updates and stop using useless instant messaging its only one elft
<v3> and is there a special way to build the files ? incase i decide to modify them and place them back in ?
<Ng> bluefoxicy: that sounds like dapper and things will probably change in the next couple of months
<amphi> v3: have a look at the debian reference on debian.org
<v3> amphi: tnx i will have a look at it
<Ng> v3: it creates a directory, go into that and run "dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us -rfakeroot" and it'll build the .deb's. Do also look for the New Maintainer's Guide from debian as amphi suggests
<Ng> v3: (you may need to install the fakeroot pacakge)
<cavediver> Sorry, but the howto didn't work. Still have resolutionproblems in xorg.
<cavediver> However, after setting the h/v sync ranges I can now choose between 800x600 and 1280x102, but no higher.
<amphi> cavediver: try xrandr in a terminal
<Alexi5> hello
<zAo^> what resolution is it that uou want cavediver ?
<cavediver> 1680x1050
<GPLGeek> Are there really people here sending people to #debian for help? Ubuntu is not debian. I'm sure we can find places for you guys to get help but it's hard to give help to somone when you're not in the right channel.
<zAo^> cavediver: dell 2005FPW?
<cavediver> amphi: will try that
<Alexi5> i am sick of fedora. yum screwed up my system
<Ng> GPLGeek: who said #debian?
<cavediver> zAo^: yes..
<GPLGeek> a LOT of people lately
<zAo^> cavediver: 2005FPW here; VGA?
<amphi> GPLGeek: ?
<cavediver> zAo^: vga?
<GPLGeek> I'm just wondering, im not mad at anyone
<Ng> GPLGeek: I haven't seen anyone do it, but it does sound a little unhelpful
<zAo^> cavediver: card brand? type?
<Slack> helo
<Slack> hello
<Alexi5> i am thinking of downloading ubuntu
<Ng> GPLGeek: part of the problem here is that you get people who think they can help, but actually can't ;)
<amphi> GPLGeek: no sense sending them off to be ubuntusmitten ;)
<cavediver> zAo^: Changed from geforce 5200 to a 6200 today. The dell is also new for today :)
<Ng> Alexi5: a good move :)
<GPLGeek> I respect Ubuntu and all, and want to help, but it's kinda strange how many people say that people been just pushing them off on other channels
<zAo^> cavediver: nice, PM
<cavediver> ok
<Alexi5> i hope the ubuntu package management is not like yum
<Ng> GPLGeek: everyone helping here is a volunteer. if the quality of their help is poor, correct them :)
<amphi> GPLGeek: where do you see this? only #debian?
<amphi> Alexi5: it isn't
<gnomefreak> drummer: drummer whos is named in the /etc/sudoers file?
* gnomefreak cant remember command :(
<GPLGeek> I'm mostly in #debian and a few other channels.
<Alexi5> i feel really mad
<zAo^> cavediver: dude? look at the PM :)
<NoStress> GPLGeek: i've never seen someone here redirecting people to #debian
<GPLGeek> It was not all just today, I just wanted to figure out how we can best help people without them getting wrong distro smites
<Alexi5> i stayed a whole day updating the syetm and now some of the updated apps don't work
<amphi> !comfort Alexi5
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, amphi
* amphi sighs
<GPLGeek> ok, well I was not accusing anyone. I was just trying to figure out if it was going on and trying to figure out a way we can help.
<Ng> GPLGeek: pass. I would hope that people are only suggesting it as a very last resort though
<Alexi5> i am a kde fan
<Ng> ubuntu forums/lists would be highly preferable
<Ng> Alexi5: you'll be wanting kUbuntu then :)
<Alexi5> ok
<GPLGeek> The problem is most of the issues that come into the channel are not anything we can help
<nickrud> GPLGeek, I've been hanging around here a long time (and all too often fall into the category that Ng mentioned). The really good helpers haven't been seen much the last couple of months
<Alexi5> do they have the same packages
<Ng> nickrud: it's a surprisingly hard thing to do consistently for a long time
* Armagguedes is away: one is not simply away in mordor
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell drummer about rootsudo
<Ng> nickrud: mostly people help really hard for a while and then burn out and get a bit annoyed and leave
<GPLGeek> I think one of the problems is people trying to use apt-sources from ubuntu to debian and reverse
<nickrud> Ng, yeah, I've seen that
<GPLGeek> and then complaining when a package breaks
<nickrud> GPLGeek, oh, you don't realize :)
<trev7389> Hey... I've got a quick question
<Ng> GPLGeek: entirely possibly. Some of us do strenuously advise against using extra repositories, especially debian ones ;)
<Ng> but others are a lot less strict about that :/
<Pablo> gah
<gnomefreak> everyone thinks cause its debian based they can use debian sources :(
<drummer> gnomefreak: I'll take a quick look there.
<GPLGeek> Custom repos are good for some apps, but distro repos are dangerous. you can break a system easy.
<gnomefreak> drummer: i really think the su is conflicting with sudo and now neither work but im not 100% on that
<Ng> GPLGeek: I take a pretty hard line and say that even custom repos are a bad idea, and I'm usually right because they're usually just some dude who builds a package for himself and slaps it on the web with no commitment to keep it updated ;)
<mark_> http://mindtzar.pastebin.com/552860
<mark_> what is the name of the GTK+ package
<mark_> i did the apt-get search
<mark_> but it listed thousands of things
<zAo^> cavediver: saw my PM?
<gnomefreak> gtk2?
<trev7389> Ubuntu thinks that my speakers are headphones... I have some rather expensive speakers and they work fine on Windows (I have a dual-boot system). However, the sound quality on Linux is horrible.
<amphi> gnomefreak: nah, 1.2 it seems
<nickrud> mark_, libgtk2.0-0
<Ng> mark_: I think you want libgtk1.2-dev
<gnomefreak> ah
<mark_> thanking you all very much :)
* gnomefreak brb before i kick this pos
<nickrud> androxxl, I really oughta not do this at work :)
<GPLGeek> Ng, I have had many cases where custom distros have been awsome. I have had a few cases where they were not, but when dealing with newbies it is probably better to either stick with your distro's sources or compile your own stuff
<GPLGeek> So yes I agree
<amphi> mark_: libgtk1.2-dev
<Ng> GPLGeek: yep
<trev7389> Does anyone have any idea what's wrong?
<amphi> trev7389: look in /usr/share/doc/alsa* ISTR something about that (swapping speaker/headphones)
<drummer> gnomefreak: Ok I read the page.  How does that impact my situation?  I cannot run Synaptic nor several other packages - When I type in my sudo password - the package does not run.  I have NO sound, on boot it says permission denied for /dev/dsp  I can go on - but....
<amphi> drummer: are you a member of the audio group?
<instabin> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
* wildcard swears at eclipse profusely
<gnomefreak> drummer: if enabling su screwed up your sudoers than i would suggest getting rid of su (people come in here all the time with su issues affecting sudo)
<drummer> amphi: I used to be!  I've been using the PC for quite some time and running Breezy for several months - these problems JUST occurred.
<gnomefreak> there is a reason why on that page says not recommended
<amphi> drummer: ok
<drummer> gnomefreak: I can disable su access easily enough - but will that ficx the problem - (and if so How?)
<drummer> gnomefreak: ficx = fix
<gnomefreak> drummer: if the 2 are conflicting it might but from what ive seen people having to add themselves again
<trev7389> @ amphi  Nothing there...
<holobyted> anyone here manage to install KFTPGrabber on normal Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> i read typo well :)
<mark_> how would I correct this error?
<mark_> http://mindtzar.pastebin.com/552876
<gnomefreak> mark_: what are you compiling?
<instabin> is the multiuniversal repository down?
<amphi> trev7389: oh, well, you must google then
<mark_> xmms
<gnomefreak> mark_: is there a problem with the one in synaptic?
<drummer> gnomefreak: Uh, if i do not have access to root and my current login sudo has screwed the pooch, how do I "add myself" again?
<Alexi5> which desktop do you guys find to be more responsive:kde or gnome
<GPLGeek> drummer, I think you need to fix your sudoers file by adding your user: usernamehere   ALL=(ALL) ALL
<mark_> a problem with xmms in synaptic? :\
<gnomefreak> mark_: also have you run sudo apt-get build-dep xmms
<feistel> hi
<gnomefreak> mark_: xmms is in synaptic
<gnomefreak> !info xmms
<feistel> exist a way of make more verbose the logs of installer?
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
<gnomefreak> ^^^^
<drummer> GPLGeek: hmm - let me try that.
<mark_> rofl, thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> mark_: your welcome
<amphi> trev7389: it appears in the doc WRT snd-intel8x0 - is that what you have?
<blueblood_> If I connect a network drive via the menu in Ubuntu, where in the filesystem is that created?
<wuming> how can I retrive or reset my password, I forgot it
<GPLGeek> Alexi5, gnome is slightly more lightweight, both are great, there are also other wms like fluxbox that are great.
<Alexi5> ok
<gnomefreak> xfce :)
<Alexi5> so i guess kubuntu is as good as ubuntu
* amphi mumbles 'openbox'
<gnomefreak> Alexi5: same different wm
<trev7389> amphi: Nope
<wuming> how can I reset root password, I forgot it and could not login my system
* gnomefreak thinks xfce is more user friendly than the boxes
<amphi> gnomefreak: it's certainly more desktoppy
<Alexi5> ok
<raingrove> twm rocks
* gnomefreak has fluxbox and enlightenment but cant get res to change :(
<drummer> GPLGeek: I cannot seem to run visudoers.
<Alexi5> fedora really disappointed me
<raingrove> Alexi5, try gentoo
<gnomefreak> lol raingrove
<Alexi5> gentoo is too time consuming
<GPLGeek> drummer, try sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<gnomefreak> yeah he thought fedora dissappointed him :(
<Alexi5> i have to build all those packages
<amphi> drummer: or sudo visudo even
<GPLGeek> ya
<cavediver> Anyone having a Dell 2005FPW and Nvidia card? I can't run at the correct resolution.
<gnomefreak> Alexi5: emerge isnt too bad its getting past the install people have issues with
<Alexi5> oh ok
<raingrove> i do emerging every nite before i go to sleep so it doesnt really matter to me
<raingrove> i mean the time it takes
* gnomefreak is concered at drummer running sudo anything if he has no sudo access
<Alexi5> well all i want is a stable development workstation where i can have !!working!! development apps
<danl> is there any tutorials for getting multimedia keyboard working fully in linux?
<gnomefreak> Alexi5: ubuntu breezy badger 5.10
<GPLGeek> cavediver, why so many dell problems today? Your'e like the 8th person to ask that lol!!!
<amphi> Alexi5: vim gcc gdb ;)
<cavediver> GPLGeek: really ? Strange :)
<Alexi5> i want eclipse
<GPLGeek> some people got (1680 x 1050) to work, cavediver
<chris12349> does anyone no a fix for nvidia no letting me ctrl-alt-f1?
<Alexi5> anjuta and the others
<gnomefreak> Alexi5: sudo apt-get eclipse-sdk
<raingrove> i am using eclipse 3.1.1 on gentoo
<GPLGeek> cavediver, some people had problems with dri
<cavediver> GPLGeek: I know.. I'm trying to find their magical trick :)
<gnomefreak> install*
<amphi> cavediver: nothing useful on linux-laptop.net ?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install anjuta
<gnomefreak> :)
<janno> How i can connect with computer wich isent in my network in windos it was easy but here :S In windows i go to the \\XX.XX.XX.XX ( i know my english is very bad)
<gnomefreak> there are tons of them :) but can i recommend vim-gtk ;)
<drummer> gnomefreak:  you are correct - I cannot run jack - my sudo access seems to be totally screwed.
<Alexi5> yum was that simple too untill it f#@k up my system
<GPLGeek> cavediver, have you tried manually editing the x's config or using the setup tool?
<cavediver> GPLGeek: DRI is disbled here...'
<amphi> cavediver: you might need a modeline
<GPLGeek> cavediver, as it should be
<gnomefreak> yum is slow and unstable for me atleast it doesnt like grabbing depends
<cavediver> GPLGeek: yes tried a bunch of different stuff. Adding modelines, changing h/v syncs....
<blueblood_> How do I mount an SMB network share? I just want to mount it so I can backup :( Please, don't want to loose all my stuff
<GPLGeek> cavediver, can you go into 16 at 1600x1050? some people had problems once going to 24
<janno> The server runs ubuntu
<dbernar1> GPLGeek: why use sudo nano vs. visudo?
<cavediver> GPLGeek: How can I force x into 16 bit ?
<GPLGeek> dbernar1, he said visudo didnt work
<cavediver> Ah.. default depth or something ?
<gnomefreak> cavediver: why force just use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Alexi5> is qt designer available for ubuntu
<GPLGeek> change the number from 24 in default depth to 16
<GPLGeek> if there is a 16 section
<dbernar1> GPLGeek: sudo EDITOR=nano&&sudo visudo
<GPLGeek> if not then make one
<drummer> dbernar1: doesn't matter. visudo, vi, nano, gedit - need sudo access to modify the file and I do not have it anymore!
<raingrove> Alexi5, if u want qt, why not just install kubuntu & kdevelop
<amphi> drummer: maybe you need to reboot with init=/bin/bash and fix it
<janno> How i can connect with server wich isent on my network but it uses ubuntu linux. We are using same ruuter but 2 different networks. I'd like to wach the shared files
<AMCDeathKnight> I want to install AVG and since it is not in apt-get
<AMCDeathKnight> Which one do I download
<AMCDeathKnight> http://free.grisoft.com/doc/20/lng/us/tpl/v5
<cavediver> No luck.... urk.
<dbernar1> drummer: ya, it does not matter, the people that made visudo just had to much time on their hands. reboot in recovery mode, and add yiourself to that file(you will be root in recovery)
<gnomefreak> avg the antivirus?
<AMCDeathKnight> Yeh
<GPLGeek> AMCDeathKnight, AVG is a commercial product that people have had some problems with in other channels, they found that ClamAV was a better choice.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell AMCDeathKnight about clamav
<dbernar1> yup. that's grisoft all rightl.
<AMCDeathKnight> hmm
<raingrove> u know i love ubuntu alot, but i love my gentoo too... but polygamy isn't allowed
<raingrove> what should i do
<AMCDeathKnight> Thanks
<janno> any1 please :S
<drummer> dbernar1: recoovery mode = failsafe?
<mark_> ubotu, tell mark_ about dual monitors
<amphi> drummer: single user, presumably
<gnomefreak> AMCDeathKnight: read the pm ubotu sent you for a great antivirus (that for the most part you dont really need)
<dbernar1> I believe it is in fact called recovery mode. reboot, hit escape for the grub menu.
<mark_> how would I sestup Dual monitors?
<dbernar1> drummer: I would not however know for sure, cause I never reboot:P
<Alexi5> ok
<AMCDeathKnight> I know I just want to make sure my files are clean before I put them on a windows machine
<ninnghizidha> what does the bus-ID means at lsusb?
<raingrove> drummer: do you play drums
<amphi> drummer: single user, from /boot/grub/menu.lst, ie. runlevel 1
<drummer> raingrove: Yes - Irish bodhran
<looksaus> I'm experiencing a bug in dapper that has not been reported yet, at least that's what I think
<no0tic> I'm having problems with ndiswrapper and change of channel in dapper
<raingrove> cool stuff
<raingrove> i love irish instruments
<dbernar1> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-10-386 (recovery mode) is my entry in grub.
<janno> How i can connect with server wich isent on my network but it uses ubuntu linux. We are using same ruuter but 2 different networks. I'd like to wach the shared files
<looksaus> my ibook g4 refuses to make any sound in recent kernels
<drummer> Ok - I'm going to logg off  and see if I can repair sodoers file in failsafe mode.
<dbernar1> looksaus: what have you tried
<looksaus> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/29750 suggests this should have been fixed
<looksaus> but it doesn't seem to be
<dbernar1> drummer: it is called recovery mode. reboot, hit escape when booting, choose recovery mode
<looksaus> dbernar1, cat wav file > /dev/dsp doesn't seem to give warning messages
<looksaus> but I hear nothing either
<dbernar1> looksaus: you checked sound levels?
<looksaus> I think they are allright
<looksaus> (yes, I checked them of course)
* gnomefreak wonders what will happen if i kill make in the middle :(
<janno> !networking
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, janno
<holobyted> I'm recompiling my kernel. I'm using AMD64, but on Ubuntu 64. should I select 686 or AMD64/Opteron arch?
<dbernar1> janno: yes, we have the ultimate ersource on all networking saved in Ubuntu
<holobyted> err, Ubuntu 32*
<looksaus> AMD64/Opteron, obviously
<janno> krrr
* gnomefreak thought the kernel defined 64-32bit obviously after the processer
<looksaus> dbernar1, any suggestions for my additions to the 29750 bug report?
<dbernar1> Jaymac: what's up?
<dbernar1> looksaus: no, I do not know much about sound.
<dbernar1> Jaymac: sorry.
<looksaus> dbernar1, know of anyone else who can help me create a more precise bug report?
<abre> how would i go about setting up mysql to listen on an external port. i.e. other than localhost
<Jaymac> no prob..
<dbernar1> localhost is not a port
<HappyFool> abre: perhaps #mysql can help
<dbernar1> abre: what version of mysql do you have?
<malt> hello i installed proftpd and i was wondering i tryed to add a user by typeing this sudo useradd userftp -p mypassword -d /var/www/ -s /bin/false and it didnt not work how would i add a ftp user for directory /var/www/
<abre> dbernar1, 4.1
<abre> Happuf, i asked here because i thought it might be set up to do that automatically on other distros
<dbernar1> malt: /var/www is readable by any user
<malt> its for a site i got on it
<malt> just to upload files and delte
<albacker> guys i got ubuntu Cds from a friend [he downloaded/burned the isos for me]  before 3 months, and now i got eh ubuntu cds from ubuntu web page that gives free CDs. they both are ubuntu 5.10 i just wanted to know is there any difference between them ? [like a newer kernel version ??] 
<malt> delete
<mixandgo> hi,what's that wiki link for breezy repositories
<HappyFool> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<cavediver> How is Dapper. Is the majority of the breaking done yet ?
<looksaus> albacker, they're exactly the same
<malt> dbernar1 was that command right i used?
<gnomefreak> albacker: not really it depends where your friend got htem from but either way updates will have newest kernel for that version
<looksaus> cavediver, looks quite stable to me for the moment
<dbernar1>  If you have a MySQL server listening on a given port number, you can use the following command to find out what operating parameters it is using for several important configurable variables, including the base directory and Unix socket filename:
<dbernar1> shell> mysqladmin --host=host_name --port=port_number variables
<cavediver> looksaus: Nice, any noticable differences ?=
<dbernar1> abre: start at #mysql, and here: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/4.1/en/multiple-unix-servers.html
<abre> cheers
<albacker> gnomefreak, you mean that the Cds i got now will have e newer kernel than my friend's cds ?
<gnomefreak> albacker: either cd will be updated to the newest kernel
<looksaus> cavediver, bits of polish here and there are probably the most important part
<albacker> gnomefreak, this is my kernel version : 2.6.12-8-386
<cavediver> Anyone have the link to the latest dapper-build ?
<gnomefreak> no matter where you get it from
<naetrick> Can someone inform me how to fix the following problem: http://rafb.net/paste/results/jTgcS173.html
<looksaus> and better hardware support of course
<gnomefreak> albacker: type in terminal sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<naetrick> I have XFS built in to my kernel
<dbernar1> you want a ftpuser to be able to delete and write to the folder?
<dbernar1> directory.
<dbernar1> malt: ^ sorry
<cavediver> looksaus: maybe the xorg in dapper will work better with my  monitor's resolutions
<albacker> gnomefreak, i have dial up..
<gnomefreak> and that will give you the 2.6.12-10 (is the newest kernel for breezy still i think)
<looksaus> naetrick, but do you have it built into your initrd?
<sabdfl> Hello all. I have a small presentation to make about sabdfl's childhood. Do you know web pages about him ?
<malt> dbernar1 well they will not be able to do it without a password
<sabdfl> Oups
<gnomefreak> albacker: than it will be a while :( thats the only way to update kernel is over net
<sabdfl> About Mark shuttleworth
<Scarborough> how do I register my name here?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Scarborough about register
<dbernar1> malt: good, well, you have privileges for that user to write to the directory? did the command error out? did you read man useradd?
<naetrick> looksaus: I'm not sure... how would I know if it was? And how do I? :)
<albacker> gnomefreak, that's why i wanted to know if the CDs i got had a newer kernel than the ubuntu i have.
<malt> no i got no error
<sorush20> how do I find out what version of xorg I have?
<malt> it just dont work when i try to go in ftp server it prompts for username/pw and it just dont work
<gnomefreak> albacker: more than likely not they should all have pretty much same kernel
<sabdfl> Never mind.
<dbernar1> malt: ftp localhost?
<gnomefreak> confused now i thought that was mark :(
<looksaus> naetrick, think about it:
<tomppa> hmm it seems that mplayer randomly takes audio/subtitles/videos from dvd, right?
<malt> dbernar1 well all this is hosted from my old pc
<dbernar1> malt: can you ping the computer? do you get asked for a user name and password?
<looksaus> how can you mount root from a filesystem your machine doesn't know about yet...
<malt> I can ping it the lanip 192.168.0.4
<naetrick> that's true... how would I build it into my initrd?
<dbernar1> malt: and? when you ftp to it, do you get asked for user name and password?
<wolfMANIAC> how to downld AUTOMATIX
<thomerz> hi, is there a programm to remove unneeded packages, like no more needed libs, and so on?
<malt> dbernar1 yes
<gnomefreak> wolfMANIAC: dont
<wolfMANIAC> WHY??
<gnomefreak> use easyubuntu
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<dbernar1> malt: can you log in with any other user?
<malt> nope
<malt> I even did the alias name and pw in config
<dbernar1> malt: sudo invoke-rc.d proftps restart
<malt> that didnt even work
<wolfMANIAC> OK HOW TO DOWNLOAD easyubuntu
<HappyFool> please don't use all caps
<gnomefreak> wolfMANIAC: go to #easyubuntu   they will have a download link iirc
<malt> dbernar1 i tryed restarting it many times
<HappyFool> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<jeroenvrp> what happens when I kill the gam_server?
* gnomefreak didnt know that was there :(
<dbernar1> malt: try ftping from the machine itself, to itself. do you have a router?
<HappyFool> no more gammon *sniffle*
<naetrick> looksaus: How would I build it into my initrd?
<holobyted> does Ubuntu come w/ graphical grub patch?
<dbernar1> thomerz: soemthing like debfoster
<malt> dbernar1 yeah i got a router
<dbernar1> or deborphan
<mark_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<mark_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg #Select the ATI driver
<mark_> see where it says that
<mark_> what would i replace the #select ati driver part with
<malt> dbernar1 i also tryed this cant even access ftp from the machine
<dbernar1> malt: I did not catch, do you get asked for a user name and password?
<malt> its on
<malt> dbernar1 yes
<tecs> is it a must to have a firewall installed in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> mark_: what driver did you install?
<mark_> none yet ;\
<gnomefreak> fglx?
<dbernar1> malt: try vsftpd.
<mark_> well
<mark_> I ahve that one installed
<gnomefreak> than why would you change it?
<mark_> for better dual screen support
<malt> dbernar1 ok is there a guide to set that up ?
<mark_> because I don't know how to setup dual screens otherwise
<dbernar1> malt: ya: "sudo aptitude install vsftpd"
<malt> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> mark_: im not sure about dual screens ones normally enough for me
<mark_> lol
<existance> I need to download some openGL libraries for a game I just got, but my repos are fubared.  Where can I download them?
<looksaus> naetrick, you should read on debian kernel packaging
<dbernar1> existance: fix your repos
<gnomefreak> existance: fix your sources.list and you can apt-get install them :)
<mark_> so gnomefreak, what would I replace the '#Select the ATI driver' part with
<mark_> the name of an ATi driver?
<mark_> :\
<looksaus> naetrick, http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html
<gnomefreak> mark_: i dont know for that
<looksaus> I hope you'll be able to find something useful there
<existance> gnomefreak, the problem is i'm at school, and I think the proxy is messing with the connection.
<dbernar1> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<gnomefreak> existance: the schools repos are messed up?
<wolfMANIAC> im not able to get easyubuntu!!
<gnomefreak> wolfMANIAC: why not
<dbernar1> wolfMANIAC: why?
<wolfMANIAC> juz cant find it
<dbernar1> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<existance> gnomefreak, no...
<gnomefreak> its right there
<wolfMANIAC> the tar.gz at site is corrupt
<existance> gnomefreak, I have to use a proxy to get an internet connection, and i'm not sure if that is messing it up.  The repos have never worked on this comp.
<gnomefreak> wolfMANIAC: why would you say that?
<_jason> existance: you need to setup apt to use the proxy
<dbernar1> apt-proxy
<wolfMANIAC> it is not gettin downloaded
<wolfMANIAC> let me try again
<existance> _jason, by using export http_proxy=proxyaddhere, or something else?
<gnomefreak> wolfMANIAC: than try another mirror
<_jason> existance: don't know about that way, only read about a proxy config file somewhere
<existance> _jason, er.. where?
<existance> _jason, the file, not where you read about it :-)
<_jason> existance: http://www.buoy.com/(SessionID=079e4f432ac29b272dd7312908529234)/pipermail/lilug/2003-July/021667.html
<existance> meh, thatll do
<_jason> existance: I don;t remember either, I just regoogled :)
<mark_> how do I open the fglrx control panel?
<mark_> I just installed the package for it
<dbernar1> existance: I think even synaptic has a gui for proxies. also, packages are at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Guillaume> Salut
<dbernar1> salut
<mark_> how do I open the fglrx control panel?
<dbernar1> try fgl<tab><tab>
<Guillaume> quel pour rouller un celeron2 499 en ubuntu, suije mieu avec i386 ou 686?
<dbernar1> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<dbernar1> Guillaume: i386, je panse
<percent20> is there software somewhere than can help teach someone the piano?
<_jason> existance: you probably need to reboot for the settings to take place
<dbernar1> Heh, I do not eevn know whether I said something in french now.
<Guillaume> sorry :P
<dbernar1> percent20: if there was, dr. google would know
<percent20> dbernar1: been searching for while haven't found anything, but I am not to sure I am typing in the right things to search for that is why i asked
<dbernar1> http://www.educational-software-directory.net/music/piano.html
<dbernar1> "piano software" first hit
<dbernar1> But, ya, like  you said, it is a subtle art alnmost.
<percent20> none of that works in linux though that is what i am looking for.
<naetrick> Ok... but since I built it _into_ the kernel (XFS support), and not as a module, I shouldn't need an initrd image, should I?
<percent20> that is the main reason i am having problems
<jbaloul> is keyboard layout brocken in kde dapper?
<dbernar1> http://www.solfege.org/Solfege/WhoUsesSolfege?from=Solfege.WhoUseSolfege
<dbernar1> percent20: you know why you can not find it? Cause you used linux instead of gnu, maybe.
<trappist> percent20: I search freshmeat.net for things like that
<albacker> for all ubuntu users : http://www.frsirt.com/english/advisories/2006/0519
<trappist> percent20: http://freshmeat.net/projects/scret/
<percent20> dbernar1: that is kinda cool
<dbernar1> percent20: I sdearched for "piano software gnu"
<s25> is there a way of getting a file from the internet and then saving it in a specific directory using the CLI?
<percent20> dbernar1: ah cool thank you i will remember the gnu part.  I usually don't like results that i have gotten in th past with searching with gnu so i stopped.
<dbernar1> heh
<percent20> trappist: thanks man i am going to look at that one to it looks promising too.
<dbernar1> s25: cd /path/to/dir; wget http://path/to/file. man wget
<s25> thanks
<trappist> s25: or wget -O /where/you/want/the/file.name http://server.com/file.name
<dbernar1> nice
<myki> Many files in my directory begins with 00. I want to change 00 to 24. Could you help me?
<jbaloul> HELP!
<jbaloul> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<jbaloul> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<existance> what does it mean if only the restricted repositories fail with apt-get update?
<MarcN> myki: read about the command 'rename'.  From a console,    man rename
<amphi> myki: for i in 00*; do mv $i ${i/00/24}; done should do it
<myki> thx
<Bergcube> Hmmm...  For the life of me I cannot remember that CLI command that displays distro version, kernel version, etc.  Can someone please remind me?
<amphi> Bergcube: uname -r for kernel ver.
<ibob63> Can anyone tell me a quick command to tell me my computers ip address?
<amphi> ifconfig
<ibob63> thanks
<Bergcube> amphi~  Ah.  There it was.  Thanks a bunch!
<_jason> Bergcube: lsb_release -a, uname -a
<amphi> Bergcube: or were you thinking of procinfo?
<suseforge> www.myispaddress.com works great
<suseforge> myipaddress.com
<dbernar1> myki: or use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8603, but you have to make it executable.
<Bergcube> _jason~  Thanks to you too.  :-)
<dbernar1> myki: you are probably best to learn how to ue rename
* Al-Daja Call me mr. install uninstall ubuntu
<chris12349> what video card runs compiz the best so far? ati or nvidia?
<Bergcube> amphi~  Nah, it was the uname command.  My brain seems to have gotten a non-stick coating....
<myki> dbernar1: I'm thinking of learning bash-scripting, but i'm so lazy because of irc ;] 
<Dasnipa`> bash scripting is very useful
<wildcard> does anyone know how i can reset my mysql passwords?
<amphi> Bergcube: heh
<wildcard> i did something stupid and cant log in
<amphi> compiz?
<kyo> I followed the instrutions but I can't seem to set the last Firefox to the last ver as a default in the bin
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<SAAD3OOO> Hello,does Gnome comes with Ubuntu iso image?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm on notebook, and if i press the ctrl alt f1...6 i'm isn't get the console, i'm only get lines with pink or black background
<MetaMorfoziS> i think it's a driver problem
<MetaMorfoziS> any idea?
<M_A_K> Is there a significant difference between kubuntu and ubuntu with kde installed along with gnome?
<kyo> how old is the notebook
<Poseidon_> by  #ubuntu
<kyo> M_A_K, : no
<Poseidon_> good luck !
<MetaMorfoziS> 1
<Poseidon_> to everyone !
<SAAD3OOO> hello?
<Poseidon_>  * bye !
<_jason> SAAD3OOO: yes
<nickrud> M_A_K, as long as you install kunbuntu-desktop, not kde
<MetaMorfoziS> it's an one years old, amd 2000+ mobile with 256ram, (96 is the videocard)
<SAAD3OOO> Hello,does Gnome comes with Ubuntu iso image?
<M_A_K> So if I am new to linux and wish to try *ubuntu, would you suggest ubuntu and install kde as well or kubuntu?
<amphi> MetaMorfoziS: did you look at linux-laptop.net ?
<nickrud> kubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> and it's haev s3 integrated graphics
<Bergcube> SAAD3OOO~  Yes indeed. Gnome is the default Ubuntu GUI.
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm didn't checked it
<MetaMorfoziS> momend
<amphi> MetaMorfoziS: savage?
<SAAD3OOO> Bergcube thank you.
<_jason> M_A_K: you just install the kubuntu-desktop package and you get both gnome and kde
<MetaMorfoziS> dunno
<M_A_K> nickrud : just out of curiosity, why?
<SAAD3OOO> Bergcube Iam new to Ubuntu do you know a site for newbies?
<MetaMorfoziS> wher can i check it?
<amphi> MetaMorfoziS: what does lspci say about it?
<_jason> SAAD3OOO: help.ubuntu.com, wiki.ubuntu.com, ubuntuforums.org
<MetaMorfoziS> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video (rev 01)
<nickrud> M_A_K, the kde metapackage is from debian, the kubuntu-desktop is from ubuntu
<SAAD3OOO> _jason thanx
<amphi> MetaMorfoziS: I had an s3 in my T22 and it gave some grief - IIRC using the vesafb console driver worked ok
<Blaatje> Hi, i have used 3 different cd's and i reinstalled ubuntu and every time i got; Kernel linux386 cant be installed... Can somone help me? Thanks.
<M_A_K> _jason : so I should download the kubuntu ios and go from there?
<Nivko> Hi, i have used 3 different cd's and i reinstalled ubuntu and every time i got; Kernel linux386 cant be installed... Can somone help me? Thanks.
<Bergcube> SAAD3OOO~  Newbie is a (very) relative term, but I recommend you start at http://help.ubuntu.com/
<onkarshinde> Anyone Indian here?
<MetaMorfoziS> moment i paste it
<amphi> Nivko: please don't repeat
<SAAD3OOO> And if I want to see if Ubuntu is compatible with my Laptop where do I go?
<nickrud> M_A_K, apt-cache show kde , then kubuntu-desktop shows the difference
<amphi> !tell onkarshinde about it
<m_tadeu> hi...i'm unable to mount an ext3 partition
<_jason> M_A_K: if you download the kubuntu iso, you will only get kde.  If you want to get gnome after that you just install 'ubuntu-desktop' package.  Then you will have both
<M_A_K> Via synaptic?
<Nivko> Hi, i have used 3 different cd's and i reinstalled ubuntu and every time i got; Kernel linux386 cant be installed... Can somone help me? Thanks.
<_jason> M_A_K: yeah
<Nivko> sorry crashed
<amphi> SAAD3OOO: linux-laptop.net is a good place to start
<onkarshinde> amphi: I asked Indian, not italian
<amphi> onkarshinde: oops ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> amphi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8604
<SAAD3OOO> amblin it works fine when i installed SuSE. Does this means it will also work fine for Ubuntu?
<Nivko> Hi, i have used 3 different cd's and i reinstalled ubuntu and every time i got; Kernel linux386 cant be installed... Can somone help me? Thanks. Plz help..
<onkarshinde> I have tried to make a plugin using which I can send messages in Indina languages. But the letters look very small.
<onkarshinde> Plugin for Gaim
<thomerz> hi, what means xy % non-contigous memory at harddisk check at bootup?
<amphi> MetaMorfoziS: 'UniChrome'? never 'eard of it ;) was linux-laptop.net any use?
<onkarshinde> Starnge thing is that the letters look okay in Yahoo/GTalk clients
<myki> I have files in format xxx.zzz.yyy.www I want to change names to yyy.zzz.xxx.www, how to do it?
<Seveas> myki, man rename
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm dont know it's provider
<MetaMorfoziS> only the albacomp
<HappyFool> onkarshinde: do the indian fonts look normal-sized in other apps ?
<amphi> onkarshinde: I presume you are familar with the indix project>
<MetaMorfoziS> stick next of the touchpad
<Nivko> Hi, i have used 3 different cd's and i reinstalled ubuntu and every time i got; Kernel linux386 cant be installed... Can somone help me? Thanks. Plz help..
<iceman> anyone have the url to the nvidia driver howto
<HappyFool> Nivko: if someone knows, they'll help; please stop repeating yourself
<onkarshinde> HappyFool: Which other apps?
<HappyFool> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Nivko> ..
<HappyFool> onkarshinde: i dunno, openoffice
<setuid> Anyone know why Breezy is so far behind in packages?
<Nivko> WTF
<Nivko> FUCK UBUNTU
<Nivko> now i got this:
<onkarshinde> amphi: I installed ttf-indic-fonts package
<kyo> ....
<HappyFool> onkarshinde: my point is, sounds like a font problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@a214157.upc-a.chello.nl]  by Seveas
<iceman> thanks
<onkarshinde> HappyFool: OpenOffice is okay. Gedit is not.
<amphi> onkarshinde: you might find useful info at http://cdacmumbai.in/projects/indix/ perhaps
<ibob63> Is there a quick way I can switch off any firewalls that are running?
<setuid> Anyone know?
<setuid> I haven't seen updates to Breezy in months now
<Seveas> setuid, breezy is stable
<Seveas> no new versions
<amphi> onkarshinde: is that the same for all gtk programs?
<setuid> Seveas: What's "Unstable"?
<HappyFool> setuid: no security holes, i'd guess
<trappist> ubotu: http://linuxkungfu.org/files/scripts/flush
<ubotu> trappist: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<trappist> err
<Seveas> setuid, dapper
<trappist> ibob63: http://linuxkungfu.org/files/scripts/flush
<_jason> setuid: that's good, that means there are no security problems that need patches
<setuid> HappyFool: But its months behind current packages (udev for example)
<onkarshinde> Seems so. In Character map also it is very small.
<spiderworm_work> anyone here running mythtv on ubuntu?
<setuid> dapper?
<SAAD3OOO> I installed SuSE works fine on the laptop. Does this means it will also work fine for Ubuntu on the laptop?
<amphi> onkarshinde: you could adjust the gtk/gnome theme font size perhaps
<HappyFool> setuid: within particular releases, packages are not upgraded, only security-patched
<onkarshinde> amphi: How?
<setuid> Seveas: Doesn't appear to be a dapper-specific repo for my sources.list
<Seveas> setuid, be glad - new udev needs new kernel :)
<amphi> onkarshinde: gtk-theme-switch package
<setuid> Seveas: I don't run distro kernels, I roll my own... have for years now.
<Seveas> setuid, %s/breezy/dapper/ in your sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade
<setuid> distro kernels are far too unstable and problematic
<setuid> Seveas: I did that, I guess Kubuntu is behind a bit
<trappist> setuid: they have their pros and cons
<setuid> trappist: In some case
<setuid> er, cases
<trappist> yeah.  mostly cons, anyway :)
<setuid> But as a developer debugging user problems, in 99% of the cases, distro kernels are the cause of many reported issues
<lollies> when i run minicom on my modem and issue a atdt command
<iceman> shoot that howto lacks ... anyone have the full nvidia install link ... url
<lollies> the driver seems to crash with a segmentation fault
<MetaMorfoziS> no there an easy way to test my drivers?
<MetaMorfoziS> or not drivers the problem ?
<piggah> 'lo everyone
<lollies> i'm not sure
<MetaMorfoziS> or any hardware analizer?
<lollies> well i used scanmodem to try and detect the modem
<nuxil> man i need man guys... from my synaptic it says that its installed but then i do man $anyCommand i get bash: man: command not found
<lollies> it told me that i had a smartlink modem
<setuid> 740 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 591 not upgraded.
<setuid> Need to get 282MB of archives.
<setuid> whee
<lollies> got the drivers
<setuid> Time to break my system, I see
<Seveas> setuid, sounds bad
<Seveas> did you try dist-upgrade and not upgrade?
<lollies> but still doesn't seem to work
<onkarshinde> amphi: How wil theme switch help?
<setuid> Seveas: apt-get -fdu upgrade, then dist-upgrade if all goes well
<nuxil> help me guys..
<nuxil> manpages is green in synaptic
<nuxil> that means its installed right?
<Seveas> nuxil, yes
<nuxil> so why do i get bash: man: command not found
<boazy> checking for PACKAGE... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) were not met.
<gnomefreak> can i stop make while its running and just do make again when i start it back up?
<boazy> what does it mean?
<boazy> like i eh?
<nuxil> boazy your missing something
<MetaMorfoziS> amphi if i search an s3 graphics driver
<MetaMorfoziS> its solute?
<nuxil> or got a to old version
<MetaMorfoziS> IA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video
<nuxil> Can someone help me
<boazy> yeah but it's not possible
<MetaMorfoziS> VIA
<boazy> like where i can update to gtk+-2.0?
<Seveas> !tell boazy about compiling
<nuxil> !tell me about installing manpages
<nuxil> !tell me about manpages
<nuxil> blah
<boazy> seveas - i know what compiling is. the problem is that i don't know what packages i should choose to have gtk+-2.0
<Seveas> because the man command is not in the manpages package
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell nuxil about manpages
<bimberi> nuxil: the man executable is in the man-db package
<HappyFool> !info manpages
<gnomefreak> oops :(
<ubotu> manpages: (Manual pages about using a GNU/Linux system), section doc, is standard. Version: 2.02-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 382 kB, Installed size: 712 kB
<Seveas> nuxil, install ubuntu-standard and perhaps ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> ok im gonna try to kill make see what happens night all
<trappist> nuxil: sudo apt-get install --reinstall man-db
<iceman> where can a get a complete working source.list
<nuxil> ok..
<Nogimics> <- linux n00b but im going thru a tutorial that says /mnt normally has your CD-ROM/Floppy Drive settings etc in it or other mountable devices. Why would mine be empty? So for stupid question just testing stuff out
<bimberi> ubotu tell iceman about sources
<bimberi> ubotu tell iceman about easysource
<HappyFool> Nogimics: in ubuntu it's usually /media
<Nogimics> Right, thanks for that
<nuxil> gnomefreak & trappist thxz
<Nogimics> HappyFool: that's also empty lol
<mack_> Can anyone help me out a bit with automatically mounting Windows partitions to be accessable through a non-root user?  My fstab currently reads '/dev/hda5 /mnt/stuff ntfs rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,user,async 00'
<HappyFool> Nogimics: hmm, odd. mine has cdrom, floppy and usbdisk
<Nogimics> I have floppy and CD-Rom installed
<nuxil> mack_ dude never RW a ntfs partition
<Nogimics> so it shouldn't be
<HappyFool> Nogimics: are you running normal ubuntu gnome ?
<Nogimics> I am SSH in at the moment but year
<Nogimics> cd /media and ls -a
<trappist> mack_: try adding umask=0 to the options list
<Nogimics> Nowt there
<HappyFool> Nogimics: what does 'grep cdrom /etc/fstab' say ?
<iBalo> mack_: Assumming you are aware thar there is no write support for ntfs in ubuntu, add a umask=000 to your mount-options
<Nogimics> no line, brings me back to prompt
<HappyFool> Nogimics: looks like ubuntu doesn't know about your cdrom
<nuxil> iBalo ther is  NO write support for ntfs.. can only owerwrite exsiting files with same size
<iBalo> mack_: and scratch the rw
<HappyFool> Nogimics: i have a line like this: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<unf_> gl
<Nogimics> HappyFool i'll VNC in and see if it works via the gui the cd-rom and a:/ however im sure they do
<nuxil> mack_  take a look in the kernel source and see what it telle you anout ntfs write support
<bimberi> mack_: my line (which works for my user as well as root) is "/dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    ro,user,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0"
<ortner> Is there any good music mastering program such as adobe audition for linux?
<mfuentes> hi
<HappyFool> Nogimics: i'd recommend logging in with gnome and putting a CD in to see what happens, though it sounds like that's not an option at the moment. It's quite possible the entries in /media are created on demand (i'm not sure)
<trappist> HappyFool: I believe that's the case
<HappyFool> trappist: ah-ha, thanks
<mack_> iBalo: Was just going with an altered version of 'defaults' and forgot to take out the 'rw'.  Thanks.
<startu_net> saluton chiuj!!!!
<Nogimics> So is that the case then HappyFool?
<Nogimics> I wont see anything unless it's in use?
<mfuentes> How I can know the quantity of memory in my video card?
<HappyFool> Nogimics: well, only after you use it the first time
<HappyFool> Nogimics: e.g., i have neither a floppy disk or memory stick in my pc at the moment, but the entries remain in /media
<ilba7r> hi running an .rm file with totem-xine the pc hangs and i get kernel panic message when i look at dmesg? any ideas?
<startu_net> I am trying to play a song from a samba share but both XMMS and VLC do not play the file. Only when I first copy it to the desktop. What is the normal way to play a file from a share?
<Nogimics> I have not used the drive since I installed ubuntu with it
<Darky469> lo all
<eXi> i'm looking for xine-1.1.1 - are there any debs? like a -current branch or something like this...
<Darky469> anyone  has  expererians with  linux  on  a  toshiba labtop
<iBalo> quick poll: what bittorrent-clients are you guys using? I still haven't one i really like...
<n0dl> does anyone know the channel for damn small linux?
<lucaaas> #dsl ?
<lucaaas> no, not that
<n0dl> yeh it isnt that
<rene_> hello all
<eXi> is there any .deb repository newer than breezy?
<omerix> if i forgot my root password, how can define a new password?
<rene_> french here ?
<m_tadeu> i'm getting errors mount an ext3 partition...can anyone help?
<lucaaas> anyone got a ubuntu dapperdrake flight-4 mirror that works?
<HappyFool> omerix: boot into recovery mode and run 'passwd'
<bimberi> omerix: sudo passwd root  ??
<omerix> ok
<drummer> GPLGeek, gnomefreak, amphi and anyone else I missed - thanks for the help.  Rebooting in recovery mode I was able to edit my sudoers file and re-add me.  That basically solved the problem - So Thanks again for the info and advice.
<HappyFool> *oops*
<amphi> drummer: cool
<Bergcube> rene_~  I think there is an #ubuntu-fr channel...
<trappist> there is
<GPLGeek> drummer, no problem, its a known issue but can be confusing lol.
<ilba7r> hi running an .rm file with totem-xine the pc hangs and i get kernel panic message when i look at dmesg? any ideas?
<dudu> hi
<drummer> still do not understand how or what removed me from the bloody thing.
<trappist> ilba7r: dmesg gives you a kernel panic? or just shows you one?
<dudu> Is there anyone?
<drummer> GPLGeek: are you saying this has happened to other people too?
<ilba7r> trappist the pc hangs and the last thing i see on the screen is the kernel panic message
<mixandgo> I am having some problems installing ubuntu 5.10 on a laptop with sata hdd ! is there some special option I need to boot with ?
<trappist> ilba7r: any information from the kernel panic?
<m_tadeu> i'm getting errors mount an ext3 partition...can anyone help?
<technomancy> anybody use a mac keyboard?
<technomancy> the alt keys don't work right
<ilba7r> trappist let me check it out now. it was just a code with bunch of numbers
<GPLGeek> drummer, many people have installed ubuntu to find that sudoers was not working and they could not su because they dont have a root password set
<trappist> ilba7r: oh, that won't help
<pawel> mfuentes: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep "Total Mem:"
<boazy> ok - i have read what is written in the wiki but sorry there isn't anything considering the gtk+-2.0 error i have gotten
<trappist> ilba7r: won't help me, anyway
<boazy> so does anybody know what is the real problem
<boazy> ?
<trappist> ilba7r: I get that sometimes playing movies over the network if I try to seek too fast
<rene_> re hello all
<omong> test
<ilba7r> trappist, the file is on my home dir
<rene_> is existe canl french ?
<Bergcube> mixandgo~  AFAIK 5.10 has no support for sata, be it laptop or desktop. According to the ubuntu-user mailinglist. That fits with my experiences with a desktop machine I have; with dapper the sata works as it should.
<mkane12> does anybody know a good burning program to use with linux?
<GPLGeek> drummer, also some people use sudo and then for some reason it just stops working, thats why many people say you should sudo su and then passwd, but that is kinda a touchy area.
<drummer> GPLGeek: But it's been working for months.  Why, how would it suddenly get modified.  "I" didn't edit the file.
<ilba7r> trappist, and it just ran fine now with realplayer. only had this error consist with totem-xine
<mixandgo> Bergcube: is dapper stable ?
<startu_net> NOBODY here knows how to play a song from a samba share???????
<lucaaas> mkane12, k3b is good, qt though
<trappist> startu_net: mount the samba share and play it as you would any other song
<thingy> Bergcube, I'm using a sata disk with 5.10 at the moment...where did you read that SATA doesn't work in 5.10?
<GPLGeek> drummer, many people say it happened after they apt-get something or a system wide upgrade
<Bergcube> mixandgo~  Well...  yes and no.  Define "stable" !!!!  :-D  It is good enough for me, but might still go belly-up.
<iBalo> startu_net: this looks like permission problems
<mkane12> lucaaas, any idea where i could get a copy of it though?
<GPLGeek> Others have it happen on the first initial install
<startu_net> trappist: how should I mount it?
<mixandgo> thingy: did you have any problems installing it ?
<lucaaas> mkane12, sudo apt-get install k3b ;)
<pawel> mkane12: apt-get install k3b.
<pawel> ;>
<rene_> does anybody know french canal ubuntu ?
<boazy>  Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) were not met.
<thingy> Bergcube, no...was as straightforward as an ide disk
<iBalo> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<ilba7r> trappist, do you have an ati card and running fglrx?
<rene_> ok
<rene_> thanks
<drummer> GPLGeek: Ah - so one or more of the packages or a "bug" in apt-get itself must be th culprit.
<startu_net> trappist: I did places and then  connect to server.
<trappist> ilba7r: not on the box that was giving me the trouble, but on the box I'm on now I do
<Bergcube> thingy~  I read it as a reply on a question about that on the mailing list.  It said backporting kernel support for 5.10 wasn't a priority, but that they were working on it for dapper.  So I do not KNOW: I relay what others have stated on the list.
<startu_net> trappist: then I can browse the files.
<mkane12> lucaaas: i'm kinda new to linux and i'm not sure what that means
<mkane12> lol
<thingy> Bergcube, it just turns up as an sd[a-z] [1-9]  drive...indead of a hd[a-z] [1-9]  one
<trappist> startu_net: I don't use gnome, so I don't know how gnome prefers to do it
<ilba7r> trappist, i suspect it might be the problem here. Thanx for you help though my firend
<trappist> ilba7r: I wouldn't expect so, if realplayer plays it without trouble
<GPLGeek> drummer, I use debian myself, I don't really know because we don't really have this problem... I was just here because people were screaming for help.
<pedrocr> is there any way to use linux-wlan-ng in the install process? so I can use my USB wi-fi dongle?
<trappist> ilba7r: if you have win32codecs totem would just be using realplayer's codecs
<aireson> can someone help me im trying to switch from ubuntu back to windows 98
<ilba7r> trappist, what might it be then. ps trying dmesg now i have no message regarding the kernel message problem
<aireson> how can i format my hard drive through ubuntu
<GPLGeek> drummer, I have used ubuntu though. And my friends use it. So I know a bit.
<startu_net> Anyone here mounting samba shares on GNOME?
<ferdl> hi everyone
<trappist> ilba7r: actually... DO you have w32codecs installed?
<ilba7r> trappist, yap
<trappist> ilba7r: if so, can mplayer play the file?
<ferdl> i have question
<GPLGeek> aireson, do you have dual boot set up?
<iBalo> aireson: depnds on which filesystem you want on the partition
<ferdl> whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<lucaaas> mkane12, its a terminal/console line, which does.. sudo = get administrative rights, apt-get = ubuntus package system, installs/removes/upgrades programs/the system, install=install, k3b= the app you want to install
<Bergcube> aireson~  Not to be uppity ( I still use the Redmond alternative OS myself on one of my computers ) but why do you want to reinstall win98?
<ilba7r> trappist, totem start to play the file. then all of a sudden a black screen and the kernel panic message. Then the pc hangs
<setuid> Is there a faster mirror than archive.ubuntu.org?
<setuid> er, archive.ubuntu.com
<startu_net> ferdl: k is kde
<aireson> Bergcube because my sound doesnt work with ubuntu
<drummer> GPLGeek: Well glad you and the others were around - I use Ubuntu in my office more many things - and also run VMWare with a Win2k guest for all the M$ stuff I also must do.
<trappist> ilba7r: right, but if you play it with mplayer...
<GPLGeek> aireson, is win98 still on yoru system somewhere? If not you will have to use fdisk and create a new partition and install win98 there.
<ilba7r> trappist, let me check
<ferdl> and ubuntu is with what
<aireson> Bergcube its unfixable crimsun spent like 3 hours trying to fix it
<GPLGeek> aireson, we could probably fix your sound...
<aireson> nope you cant i tried for a long time we tried modprobe and everything and it just wont work
<ilba7r> trappist, plays though little bit crappy but plays
<thingy> ilba7r, identify what hardware is causing the panic...your possible causes are memory (but then you would have panics a lot more and not just when playing a vid), graphcis card, sound card, ide controller.
<mkane12> thaaaank you very much lucaaas!! I don't mean to be annoying, but is there a way i can find out what else is in this package system?
<trappist> GPLGeek: if crimsun tried for 3 hours and failed, it prolly ain't gonna work
<lucaaas> mkane12, you could also you synaptic, which you might find eaiser, there you search for the program and double click to select it for installation
<GPLGeek> aireson, what audio do you have?
<drummer> GPLGeek: Need to get back to work that pays - ciao!
<Bergcube> aireson~  I see.  Well, that must be a "valid" reason.  But you DO realise that Win2000 doesn't need much more muscle and is INFINITELY more stable and trustworthy than 98?
<GPLGeek> trappist, I can usually fix problems that perplex people for hours in about 5 min
<iBalo> aireson: what make is your soundcard?
<aireson> Bergcube then il lget win 2000
<trappist> GPLGeek: crimsun is THE sound guy for ubuntu, but feel free to give it a shot
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody heard about libvgahw?
<ilba7r> thingy how can i identiy that?
<thingy> ilba7r, priv msgs ok?
<ilba7r> ok
<lucaaas> mkane12, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<MetaMorfoziS> !libvgahw
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<trappist> of course, this WOULD be the first time I ever heard of a sound card not working in linux
<mkane12> lucaaas, again thank you very much!
<thomerz> hi, if i search something, i get the following message: find: Warning: the number of hard links in /proc is wrong... <- whats wrong here?
<lucaaas> mkane12, no problem :)
<ilba7r> thingy are you registerd?
<takedown> !tell me about ff1.5
<iBalo> thomerz: PEBKAC
<thomerz> iBalo, what?
<takedown> !ff.15
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, takedown
<takedown> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Bergcube> aireson~  One last thing you could try if you're interested is to boot your computer with the Knoppix or Linspire live CDs.  They're both incredible at autodetecting hardware.  And if sound works with any of those, it will be possible to get it working with Ubuntu as well.  Just a thought as a last out if you want to go for open software.....
<spibants> hi all.configure stops and prompts Couldnt find openssl library installation dir..i have openssl installed..any ideas?
<iBalo> Problem exists between keyboard and chair :-)
<thomerz> iBalo, and what is the problem?
<aireson> Bergcube well see go to linux-laptops.net and look for the thinkpad 770
<Bergcube> trappist~  I have a nightmare of a compaq deskpro from the dark ages.  (P3, 800 MHz.) Under Ubuntu sound out works fine, but recording?  Neuuuuu.....  But I am shopping for a new comp, so I'll buy my way out of that problem.
<aireson> i tried doing exactly that and i get an error saying that module doesnt exist
<aireson> or something
<iBalo> U can't use find on virtual filesystems like /proc or /sys (deprecated). use locate instead
<trappist> iBalo: where did you get that idea?
<thomerz> iBalo, but i hadn't this problem on my old laptop i think, when i tried to search in / with find
<jebus01> greetings, i am running into a permissions problem when copying data from a cd everything has root permission only after being copied from a cd onto the harddrive the user has permissions as far as I can tell so is there a way to go about setting up the permissions so that the user has full access after copying the files from a cd?
<Bergcube> aireson~  Aha.  My symphaties...  The one computer I'm still running windows on is a Thinkpad.....  Mine is a tad newer than yours but even so I guess I've had some of the same problems as you.
<Cornel> hello
<setuid> Seveas: Why isn't dapper on any mirrors?
<Cornel> i need to install tcl on my ubuntu linux
<trappist> aireson: what module doesn't exist?
<Seveas> setuid, it is....
<omerix> kubuntu or ubuntu-which one is better?
<setuid> hrm, not on the 12 I just checked
<aireson> Bergcube whats up with thinkpads are they THAT different -_-
<bimberi> omerix: try both, and make your own decision :)
<trappist> omerix: if there was an answer to that, only one of them would exist.
<earthen> anyone know of a good program like paint
<trappist> earthen: paint is not a good program
<aireson> earthen gimp, photoshop, paintshop, painter
<ferdl> i guess gimp
<suseforge> Omerix: live cds exist for both distros, they use different gui's
<ferdl> its freeware
<aireson> earthen gimp is the only one i know for linux
<suseforge> I would suggest trying both.
<trappist> ferdl: it's NOT freeware
<lucaaas> gimp is not very alike paint though
<aireson> earthen and its free
<earthen> Paint is good for doing simple things
<trappist> ferdl: freeware != free software
<ferdl> is it nor
<amphi> Bergcube: everything works well here on my T42
<ferdl> sorry
<Bergcube> aireson~  I honestly don't know.  I haven't tried many enough to have any statistically significant experience.  But the ONLY linux that will run on my Thinkpad is DSL.  But THAT runs so smooth and fast it can make you gasp...   Good thing it uses apt, just as Ubuntu.
<aireson> ferdl gimp is free....
<setuid> Seveas: Any ideas which ones carry it?
<earthen> the gimp is freaking hard to do thing and i don't have time to learn it
<earthen> I just want something to do cut and paist and add some text
<Bergcube> amphi~  Well, then I have a T40r that could need your TLC!
<aireson> earthen sorry there is nothing then....
<earthen> I tried gnupaint but it's crap
<aireson> earthen if it was more simple it woudnt be so powerful
<omerix> suseforge: i'm using ubuntu
<earthen> and tuxpaint is for kids and doesn't do cut and paist
<amphi> Bergcube: what gives you problems on it?
<amphi> Bergcube: BTW, I'm running debian on my T42
<earthen> I don't need it to be more powerful
<amphi> earthen: you want to add text to an image?
<omerix> suseforge: is there a sufficient different except kde-gnome
<earthen> just simple editing simmilar to what Microsofe paint does
<suseforge> Omerix: Kubuntu use KDE desktop which is more like windows that you are probably familiar with. Gnome is know for its ease of use and simplicity...II prefer Gnome.
<Bergcube> amphi~  Hm.  Everything?  Either it hangs already during SW install, or it hangs during first boot from HD.  I am not able to run any live CD on it, apart from DAmn Small Linux....  Even Insert Linux makes it freeze.
<earthen> I want to add some text and momve some things around and erace some stuff
<janno> Is there some freeware macro for linux?
<amphi> earthen: you could try imagemagick perhaps, but gimp is simple for simple tasks
<aireson> Bergcube can u help me make my laptop like fresh so i can use my windows boot disk on it and install a new os
<lucaaas> earthen, you could try gpaint, but its not that good
<janno> !macro
<ubotu> janno: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<aireson> Bergcube i want it so linux was like never there
<amphi> janno: m4 ?
<Bergcube> amphi~  But to me it's no big deal.  I am an IT consultant for hire, and because of customers I have to have the REdmond OS on one of my computers.  Might just as well be the Thinkpad.
<bimberi> !info gpaint
<ubotu> gpaint: (GNU Paint - a small, easy to use paint program for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.2.4+0.3.0pre5-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 120 kB, Installed size: 636 kB
<HappyFool> janno: what do you mean by macro ?
<earthen> I was trying gimp I never used it before and i find it quite confusing pretty much like photoshop
<suseforge> Omerix: not really, I believe that Kubuntu uses and different Red Hat Package management then synaptic but i cannot confirm that. You can access the Kubuntu page off of Unbutu's homepage
<bimberi> earthen: perhaps gpaint
<janno> What will click
<amphi> Bergcube: uhuh - but that's strange - the two stinkpads I have used with debian have worked perfectly, T22 & T42
<Bergcube> aireson~  Then you could simpy wipe the disk.  There are ways to remove the bootloader etc, but I think a wipe will take less time.
<amphi> Bergcube: and a three-button pointing device is a shame to waste on a legacy os ;)
<mt3> Hi guys
<aireson> Bergcube how can i do that with ubuntu still there, isnt dos gone?
<earthen> I tried gpaint but it doesn't do cut and past
<janno> I'd like to record my moves, click and macro will to it again and again
<mt3> My brother's wireess PCI card is busted and I need to buy him a new one. He runs Ubuntu 5.10 what cards are well supported?
<ferdl> is it a problem to run both ubuntu and xp on the same system (but different harddrives)
<earthen> it doesn't allow me to sellect a section of the picture and move it
<amphi> mt3: ralink rt2500 is well supported by a gpl driver, which has rfmon now it seems
<suseforge> Ferdl: 99
<janno> Moves arent important but clicks are
<Bergcube> aireson~  Use the Ultimate Boot CD.  http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/   There are several tools you can use to mung your disk on the CD.
<suseforge> 99% of the time no, the installer will recognize your windows partition and your bootloader will provide which os you prefer to boot
<mt3> What cards have that chipset or is there anywhere I can find out?
<ferdl> thanks
<earthen> ferdl,  I have that done and no problems at all
<Bergcube> amphi~  Anything capable of running a GUI is a waste on a legacy OS!
<ferdl> so there is something like lilo
<suseforge> Yes...you should back up your windows partition just to be on the safe side as with any duall boot pc
<amphi> earthen: it does; mask a rectangle, right-click and choose Select-Float
<tanubis> does anyone know how I'd go about using wine to run a game?
<mt3> I know the Belkin 54g cards use the Ralink but that's what he has at the moment and we've gone through 3 of thema nd tey've never lasted more than a few months
<dyrne> tanubis: wine executablename.exe
<dyrne> tanubis: wine installs software to your /home/usrname/.wine/ directory
<tanubis> dyrne: I used wine to install the game, but I'm a little unsure about where I can find the simulated directory the game installed to.  It seemed to think it was installing to something like c:/Program Files/....  but obviously it's being simmed somewhere.
<djp> how do i get an adsl modem working under ubuntu? i gather i need the ECIADSL package, but without an internet connection, do not know how i would go about getting such a package installed?
<setuid> hrm, this is all kinds of broken
<tanubis> dyrne: thanks
<dyrne> tanubis: np
<Bergcube> Hah!  I just updated my combined file-server / guest computer from 5.04 to 5.10.  No snags.  *Dance of victory*
<amphi> mt3: intel 2200bg is well supported, if 'well' includes evil proprietary firmware ;)
<setuid> Why aren't mirrors consistent?
<setuid> Err http://ftp.sh.cvut.cz dapper-updates/restricted Sources
<setuid>   404 Not Found
<amphi> mt3: ipw2200.sf.net is the driver's page
<setuid> But going there in a browser, it *IS* there
<aireson> Bergcube does this ubsd work with linux
<bimberi> ubotu tell djp about adsl
<lucaaas> so, anyone know a mirror for dapper flight-4?
<catchphrase> What and where are "Universe and Multiverse repositories" ? How do I check if they are enabled?
<Bergcube> aireson~  Unable to parse input.  What are you asking?
<aireson> Bergcube ultimate boot cd, does this work for linux ubuntu
<Donvinzk> pour resizer une partition ntfs vous me conseillez quoi ?
<Donvinzk> sorry !
<Bergcube> setuid~  I guess I must have played too much AD&D.  My first reply concerning your mirror question was "Because mirrors are protals to other locations!"
<Donvinzk> What should I use to reseize a NTFS partition
<Donvinzk> ?
<earthen> amphi, in what program you using
<amphi> earthen: that was in gimp
<bk> does anyone know how to get the "dialog" command to working in bash, while using Ubuntu
<Goshawk> Donvinzk, i don't know but see gparted
<Bergcube> aireson~  It is OS independant!  It works for all computers as long as it can boot from CD and as an intel (ish) CPU.
<earthen> amphi, that explanes why i couls find it in gpaint
<suseforge>  Donvinzk: Use Fdisk
<earthen> couldn't
<scapor> is composite + ATI fglrx driver possible ? I get a fucked up display if I try ...
<aireson> Bergcube :D awesome
<Dasnipa`> so wheres this updated package fixing the rshd exploit?
<amphi> earthen: heh
<trappist> scapor: yeah composite truly sucks with fglrx
<Donvinzk> qtparted freeze each time I try to access my hda
<scapor> trappist: no workarounds known ?
<tanubis> dyrne: It's giving me a segmentation fault and aborting the program, after requesting a mozilla activex plugin
<Bergcube> aireson~  Correct.  Now, go.  Download.  Burn.  Boot.  Wipe.  Best of luck!
<amphi> earthen: I've never heard of gpaint
<djp> bimberi, thanks
<bimberi> djp: np :)
<trappist> scapor: not that it matters - you can't have 3d acceleration and composite at the same time anyway
<suseforge>  Donvinzk Try Fdisk
<aireson> Bergcube and when its erased... will dos be back?
<suseforge> as root run #fdisk
<amphi> tanubis: mozilla activx is an oxymoron (or it better still be)
<earthen> amphi, GnuPaint
<trappist> amphi: it can be done with wine
<amphi> earthen: I've always used gimp and imagemagick
<scapor> trappist: ah .. I thought it waws possible with nvidia .. well anyway :)
<tanubis> amphi: it wont install? There's a plugin for it that seems to download when I execute wine
<amphi> trappist: oh, the horror! ;)
<The_Login> hi
<trappist> scapor: theoretically, but it doesn't actually work, even with nvidia
<Al-Daja> you and the wine You must go to AA
<amphi> tanubis: it seems my worst fears have been realised
<trappist> amphi: yeah
<Donvinzk> suseforge, I will not loose information with fdisk ?
<Bergcube> aireson~  NOTHING will be there.  The disk will be factory fresk, and totally empty.  Empty as in "unformatted".  Nothing will remain.  NOTHING.  So hint:  Back up your files if you have anything to keep.
<earthen> amphi, thanks I found it
<amphi> trappist: oh, well, back to faithful w3m
<tanubis> amphi: :P  I just want to be able to play a windows game...
<setuid> tanubis: THen run Windows
<The_Login> need the name of the package that load the modules automaticly when it detect new hardware
<malt> is there a guide for vsftpd most places just show you the install command and how to restart it stop and start it
<aireson> Bergcube ok good so i can easily install windows with no problem whatsoever ^.^
<trappist> scapor: nvidia has a AllowGLXWithComposite option but that just prevents glx from deciding not to load if you do composite.  it will load the glx code but it doesn't actually work.  I've tried.  hard :)
<malt> I need help with finding out how to add a ftp user to a certain directory
<suseforge>  Donvinzk: you shouldnt lose it but I would suggest always back up your other partition first.
<malt> in vsftpd
<earthen> amphi, i am ferful of gimp because it is generally too powerfull for my needs
<tanubis> setuid: It's such a pain to reboot, and many things emulate fine.  I have system resources to burn, so I don't mind sacrificing some to emulate if it actually works.
<Bergcube> aireson~  But that is just one of many good and useful tools on the UBCD.  I use it all the time for finding faults and fixing problems in customer's computers.
<Bergcube> aireson~  Yes, you can.
<aireson> Bergcube you use a free software to help customers?
<kyo> " Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kyo> " <-- what is the command to exist the process?
<djp> sorry bimberi, but is that reference you gave me the same for adsl modems that are not connected via an ethernet card? the modem in question is one of those provided by the isp (british telecom).
<amphi> earthen: use whatever you like - I've always used gimp and imagemagick, and they have served me well
<suseforge>  Donvinzk: I have never lost any info with it, but it has been years since i have resized a windows partition, if you are insecure with the command like i would suggest proprietary software such as partition magic 8.0 which i believe a trial package can be found for free online.
<trappist> <3 imagemagick
<amphi> djp: alcatel speedtouch 330 or summat?
<GTX> How do I make it use my nvidia drivers in vmware?
<bimberi> djp: i don't know sorry
<trappist> GTX: you aren't going to get 3d acceleration inside vmware
<Bergcube> aireson~  Yeah.  When it's that good I have no qualms whatsoever.  They want their problems solved and do not care what tools I solve it with.
<aireson> earthen sometime you should take the time to learn about the more advanced art tools.. pretty soon youll think its as easy as paint
<trappist> GTX: inside vmware, your videocard is a vmware video card, not your real one
<earthen> amphi, I'd actully would like to know the gimp but it is a big ass program
<aireson> amphi didnt gimp come with the ubuntu release?
<GTX> trappist, so I wont be able to play games in it etc.. ?
<earthen> aireson, I understand but time is the problem
<aarkerio> hi!!      there is a tool on Ubuntu to configure the sound card?
<trappist> earthen: my girlfriend poked around in the gimp for about an hour and now knows how to do everything she'd ever want to do to an image.
<cas> what is the best suited kernel to use on amd64 in 32 bit mode? k7?
<amphi> aireson: it does I believe
<trappist> GTX: correct, for the most part
<djp> amphi, yes i think that is the one
<aireson> earthen is an hour-2 hours alot?
<GTX> trappist, know anything which will play games well?
<GTX> like counter strike source
<earthen> trappist, can i have use of your girlfriend for an hour :)
<aarkerio> nothing?
<St_Iron> hello
<vrspace4> halfelife2 runs so slow on ubuntu
<earthen> aireson, it is for me
<bina> hi, is it just my computer or have there not been many updates recently? I'm not complaining, I'm just wondering if theres something up with my comp
<trappist> earthen: I was suggesting that you man up - that if my girlfriend can figure it out, you can too.
<setuid> Anyone have a working dapper mirror?
<kyo> " Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? <-- what is the command to kill the process?
<amphi> djp: I got one of those working a while back, from a howto I found on the net; you need firmware
<aireson> earthen listen, youll spend more time trying to find a decent program then learning how to use gimp
<rcaskey_> anyone else here in dapper showing that they are running on battery power on a desktop machine?
<earthen> trappist, I know what you were saying, i was making a joke
<earthen> aireson, maybe you are right
<bimberi> kyo: exit from Synaptic (if you're running it)
<GTX> trappist, know anything which will play games well? like counter strike source
<trappist> GTX: cedega
<aireson> GTX depends on your system...
<aireson> gtx oh nvm ._.
<dyrne> vrspace4: sounds like you need to install 3d driver
<kyo> bimberi, : I'm not running it
<kyo> bimberi, :  I was updating something but I aborted ...
<kyo> so .
<naetrick> When I try to boot, I get: "mount: mounting /dev/root on /root failed: Device or resource busy"; "mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: No such file or directory";"mount /dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory"
<jbaloul> why doesn't copy/paste work in tsclient
<ibob63> the synaptic repository never seems to have the lastest version of software that I want to use and ubuntu doesn't have the make command. Is there a third way?
<naetrick> "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init". What does this mean, how can I fix it?
<amphi> djp: this may be of use: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<dyrne> ibob63: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dasnipa`> ibob63, or install a compiler
<bimberi> kyo: "sudo fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock" and kill that process
<Dasnipa`> ibob63, like g++, then the 'make' command will work
<ibob63> Dasnipa: I was just going to ask what command to recommend... g++ it is then
<ibob63> thanks
<Dasnipa`> ibob63, its not that ubuntu doesnt have a 'make' command its that it doesnt come with a preinstalled compiler g++ is almost assuredly what you want
<setuid> archive.ubuntu.com is S-O-O-O-O slow
<setuid> 20k/sec.
<_jason> setuid: use a mirror
<setuid> _jason: there are no mirrors mirroring dapper
<setuid> I just tried 20 of them
<lucaaas> i dont get this, is there a flight-4 cd yet? :o
<Dasnipa`> why are you still running daper?
<bimberi> lucaaas: no
<earthen> aireson, amphi, thank for the help guys
<setuid> Dasnipa`: "still"? Its not even out yet.
<setuid> Dasnipa`: Its due in April
<amphi> earthen: pleasure
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due april 20, 2006. Be warned that it's not yet stable so please help out with testing - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing.
<Dasnipa`> well yeah developers release
<Dasnipa`> i know
<liv> hi
<suseforge> Bob: you can run a command line in ubuntu...you must add a root terminal or use "sudo" and then use apt-get for your packages
<kyo> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<lucaaas> bimberi, ah, thanks, i have been looking for it lots, that clarifies it
<aarkerio> dapper rules!!
<ompaul> suseforge, please do not advocate the use of root
<setuid> Dasnipa`: because Breezy and Warty and Hoary are about 6 months behind current packages (upstream packages, like udev)
<ompaul> !rootsudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<naetrick> anyone?
<liv> hi does any 1 go to Trivillage\
<Dasnipa`> setuid, true.
<Florob> suseforge: also don't advocate apt-get ;) aptitude is recommend now
<bimberi> lucaaas: np :) the wiki page is there, so it might be iminent - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<suseforge> Florob: Sorry set in my ways =)
<lucaaas> yes, and it features a broken download link
<liv> hello
<setuid> Dasnipa`: So where are some mirrors?
<aarkerio> apt-get is better than aptitude
<naetrick> heck yes
<comforteagle> I'm trying to build perl from source but it says that I need a working cc compiler... /usr/bin/cc is sitting right there. any suggestions?
<Florob> aarkerio: why?
<lucaaas> aarkerio, apt-get has super moo powers, apitude hasnt :)
<naetrick> Can someone tell me how to fix this problem: http://rafb.net/paste/results/AE1c5i99.html
<_jason> comforteagle: install build-essential
<liv> Hello
<GTX> how do I install a .deb?
<comforteagle> _jason I did
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<skazi> Hello....Is there anyway to add the gDesklets as I login to the system?
<trappist> <3 ubotu
<aarkerio> Florob: apt-get doesnt install ALL the suggested packages
<aarkerio> lucaaas: yea ;-)
<aireson> Bergcube problem
<Howitzer> silly question here
<GTX> trappist, how do I install a .deb?
<Howitzer> i have a .py script, how dio execute it
<Bergcube> aireson~  ?  Do tell.
<aireson> Bergcube like my windows cd, i put it in, and all it does is stay at a flashing cursor
<trappist> aarkerio: who exactly recommends aptitude over apt-get?
<Howitzer> GTX
<aarkerio> dpkg -i package.deb
<_jason> GTX: scroll up about 10 lines
<Howitzer> dpkg -i
<bimberi> Howitzer: python script.py
<GTX> k
<trappist> GTX: ubotu answered that question
<Howitzer> ty bimberi
<amphi> naetrick: have you fsckup up your /etc/fstab ?
<bimberi> Howitzer: np :)
<Howitzer> curious to see if my MP3 script works xD
<aarkerio> I, and my nine years  as server administrator
<aireson> Bergcube a flashing underscore
<skazi> Hello....Is there anyway to add the gDesklets as I login to the system?
<naetrick> amphi: Didn't change it...
<Bergcube> aireson~  Have you set your BIOS to let the computer boot from CD?  Was there a message like "Press any key now to boot from CD" ?
<Howitzer> made this commandline mpg123 script that makes me able to play entire directories
<naetrick> skazi: What WM do you use?
<_jason> skazi: system > prefs > startup
<naetrick> There we have it :)
<aireson> Bergcube no
<skazi> WM ?
<General> Hi All. Just lurking a bit:-)
<omerix> is there any barcode program for gnome
<omerix> ?
<Howitzer> KDE? Gnome?
<naetrick> Windown Manager (fluxbox, gnome, kde, blackbox, etc)
<Florob> aarkerio: but I think you can configure aptitude to not do this either. And it has enough features that apt-get has not to justify using it.
<skazi> Gnome
<liv> hey jason wanna chat
<skazi> Gnome > *
<Bergcube> aireson~  No to both?  Or just the last one?  If so, check the BIOS settings.
<dyrne> xfce
<LeeJunFan> is anyone going to fix us.archive.ubuntu.com anytime soon? It's way behind on updates. still has 2.6.12-10.26 for breezy, should be .28
<aarkerio> Florob: as you wish, is a personal choice
<skazi> Hrmm..there is no startup in
<skazi> _jason skazi: s
<aireson> Bergcube i never set the bios yet
<naetrick> amphi: fstab is all good
<skazi> system > prefs > s
<liv> Hello
<_jason> skazi: sorry, i forgot a step, system prefs session startup
<amphi> naetrick: some udev madness?
<skazi> Oh :O Ok. thanks
<naetrick> amphi: Didn't change anything with it...
<liv> hey jason wanna chat
<omerix> howitzer:gnome
<naetrick>  liv: *cough*
<omerix> Howitzer:gnome
<Bergcube> aireson~  Then I guess that might be it...
<_jason> liv: ?
<ompaul> amphi, udev with usb reboot (ooch but then sometimes that is the only way)
<naetrick> amphi: I'm installing a custom kernel, by the way
<aireson> Bergcube ok im in bios, what should i do?
<Florob> aarkerio: as is sudo vs. root, but I think one should recommend the distributors recomandation to newbies...
<ompaul> Florob, that was me shouting down someone on that subject - and it was not aarkerio
<Bergcube> aireson~  That depends on the layout of the BIOS.  Find the entry for "boot order" or similar.  And put your CD drive first in the list.
<suseforge> Aireson: Find your boot sequence and set your cd/dvd drive as number 1
<amphi> ompaul: I'm still back with static dev
<Frederick> hi folks
<Frederick> is ubuntu already shippping with gcc 4?
<aireson> Bergcube there is none of that.... this is one of the problems i had with crimsun, its called "easy setup"
<ompaul> amphi, 2.4 kernel .....
<aarkerio> Florob: yes, but the newbies should know what we, the experimented users recommend
<ompaul> Frederick, yep but the kernel is 3.4x
<amphi> aarkerio: 'experimented'? speak for yourself ;)
<|bolera_net|> ola
* ompaul reads experimented
<Bergcube> aireson~  Then I only have two suggestions...  Read up on it.  Or talk with someone face to face that knows about these things...  Sorry.
<suseforge> Aireson if you send me a private message over IRC i will help you.
<skazi> Ok, I have a problem with adding the DNS ip's in the system-->admin-->networking, there is some problem beause the default on my dsl modem is 10.0.0.138, now where the dns after i change it to the real ISP DNS (2 ip's) after like 5-10 min it changed back automaticly to 10.0.0.138...I don't know what to do next...(I tryed changing /etc/resolv.conf too)?
<trappist> skazi: when your dhcp lease renews it clobbers all that stuff
<richie_> hi
<skazi> hmm...so what do I need to do..couse i can't connect nowhere without the isp's dns's
<amphi> skazi: you can fix resolv.conf and make it immutable ;)
<fortran01> any suggestions on a bittorrent command line client for ubuntu?
<skazi> How..? :/
<amphi> skazi: chattr
<dell500> fortran01, i think it already comes with it in command line
<erice> hello all! Sorry for this simple question. I have a question; i've been looking for an option to desactivate HTMl in evolution  and I couldn't find it; anyone knows how? Thank you
<trappist> skazi: dhcp should be giving you the correct dns information - maybe you have a rogue dhcp server on your network screwing you up?
<trappist> fortran01: btdownloadcurses
<richie_> hear about pele's son
<fortran01> trappist: can i get it from ubuntu repo?
<skazi> I have no idia..I just know it says there search: lan, and dns ip is 10.0.0.138.
<thingy> skazi, "man interfaces", then edit /etc/network/interfaces and change your "iface eth0 inet dhcp" to a "iface eth0 inet static" and fill in the key bits like gateway/broadcast/subnet mask etc.
<skazi> never happened on linux..
<trappist> fortran01: it's part of the bittorrent package.  you probably already have it.
<skazi> allright.
<skazi> Thanks
<amphi> skazi: or maybe you can edit your dhclient config not to update dns info via dhcp
<omerix> is there any barcode program for gnome
<richie_> hi
<skazi> ok i'll try all this
<amphi> skazi: that will let you use dhcp without it clobbering your resolv.conf
<richie_> what version of linux has every1 got here??
<thingy> richie_, Windows XP.
<richie_> lol
<skazi> Do i use it threw Chattr?
<fortran01> thanks trappist
<richie_> i sed linux
<aireson> i hate being computer illiterate :( tbis sucks
<fortran01> thanks dell500
<boazy> richie_ : ubuntu 5.10
<richie_> kk
<skazi> Where exactly is the dhclient config?
<richie_> how do i get rid of evolution email client program
<Seveas> skazi, /etc/dhclient3/dhclient.conf iirc
<ompaul> aireson, so don't just consider it being the bottom of a hill there is some way to go but hey you will get there (every journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step etc)
<Seveas> richie_, apt-get remove --purge evolution
<skazi> ok
<ibob63> When installing a piece of software with the make and install command. Will it automatically put the software in the right place rather than in the location of the downloaded files?
<thingy> ompaul, every journey of a thousand miles begins with a trip to the bathroom.
<erice> richie wgy? I have a question about evolution;  I guess you can get rid of it througt apt
<kyo> uh, guys
<mkrufky> im trying to set up apache2 using php to access a mssql database, and i get this error: Fatal error:  Call to undefined function mssql_connect() --  all resources tell me that i must recompile php with freetds support, but I was under the impresseion that Ubuntu Just Works (tm) ...  I already have dev-freetds and sqlrelay-freetds packages installed
<erice> my question is that I don't find where to desactivate html on evolution
<amphi> ibob63: by default, make install will usually install under /usr/lcoal
<richie_> kk
<richie_> cheers
<kyo> how do I kill the background procesing ... can't access synaptic because get-apt is still running
<mkrufky> what is my next step?
<_jason> Ubugtu: tell mkrufky about lamp
<_jason> pfft
<skazi> skazi@ubuntu:~$ cd /etc/dhclient3/
<skazi> bash: cd: /etc/dhclient3/: No such file or directory
<skazi> skazi@ubuntu:~$
<amphi> ibob63: you can do make -n install to see what it would do
<dyrne> kyo: killall whatever
<_jason> ubotu: tell mkrufky about lamp
<richie_> do i defrag hard drives in windows or linux
<ibob63> amphi: thanks . I was worried that I was installing files all over the place :)
<richie_> i cant see this partition in windows
<amphi> kyo: you don't want to kill apt-get
<erice> kyo  ps -le | grep apt
<mkrufky> _jason: thanx
<janno> Is there some freeware macro for linux? Wich will record click and play them again and again
<amphi> ibob63: you can specify --prefix to configure
<erice> then kill it
<ompaul> erice, edit - preferences - html mail
<_jason> janno: try xmacroplay
<naetrick> What might cause this error: http://rafb.net/paste/results/AE1c5i99.html
<adriyel> crimsun, having surround sound problems, can you help me out?
<amphi> ibob63: it may install 'over the place' nonetheless, /usr/local/bin, /usr/local/etc, /usr/local/share/foo etc. depending
<shrike_00> kyo: whatever you do dont listen to dyrne
<erice> freeware macro for linux????
<_jason> janno: package name is 'xmacro'
<janno> ok i will try
<ompaul> erice, what?
<richie_> dfd
<richie_> asf
<naetrick> Anyone?
<thingy> naetrick, did you setup grub/lilo yourself?
<dyrne> shrike_00: remember i still have ssh access to your computer
<naetrick> thingy: Yes I did
<erice> don't know what that mean
<TecnoVM64> People, I have a big problem, after a fresh install (and installing the nvidia driver) xorg crashes randomly and won't let me do anything :(, any ideas?
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi alll
<thingy> naetrick, well you made a mistake in the process then!
<Rawplayer> TecnoVM64: what does output say
<naetrick> thingy: Well, I edited it from the default created
<ompaul> erice, erice freeware macro for linux???? <- what was that?
<naetrick> would you like me to paste it on rafb?
<TecnoVM64> Rawplayer, what output?
<thingy> naetrick, paste the conf for it and priv. msg the url
<janno> no package like that :S
<Exxcaliber> is there an easy way to make a tail on the syslog of tty12?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i wanna know how can i make some 1722 floppies, since has no /dev/fd01722...
<Exxcaliber> on tty12*
<erice> ompaul idon't understand what he refers as freeware macro
<Aragorn_Guardian> !floppy
<aireson> Bergcube i dont think there is any fix for this
<ubotu> Aragorn_Guardian: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thingy> naetrick, also, let me know what your partition layout is
<shrike_00> dyrne: nope i booted you out like the noob you are
<nuxil> is mplayer compiled without v4l2 support
<ompaul> Arafangion, they will all be done on /dev/fd0 one at a time
<naetrick> thingy: hda3 == root (XFS), hda2 == NTFS, hda1 == FAT32
<linkd> anyone know if you can change the default sound device. i have standard speakers and a set of USB speakers and by default it seems that they go for the desktop speakers rather than the USB ones. i want to change that for a time
<suseforge> Aireson: older computers bios systems sometimes will not allow you to boot from your cd/dvd drive. Do you know what bios your using i.e. phoenix? etc...
<mkrufky> _jason: sorry... LAMP is the wrong answer --- I need to use MSSQL
<naetrick> thingy: BTW, LinuxOLD boots fine
<mikesh> hi
<mkrufky> _jason: FREETDS should do the job, but it isnt working
<thingy> naetrick, pls post in the priv msg...allows me to keep track then and refer back to the info
<naetrick> thingy: Sure
<Aragorn_Guardian> so ubuntu dont has support for different /dev/fd???
<suseforge> Aireson: if this is the case you will need to make a boot disk for your floppy drive
<naetrick> thingy: But please post messages to me in here
<Bergcube> aireson~  There is ALWAYS a fix.  For everything.  If absolutely everything else fails you can always remove the hard-drive, mount it as slave in another computer and format it there.  Then you can copy the entire install CD, onto the drive, put it back into your computer, boot from floppy and install Windows from HD to HD.  But of course, this demands you know what you're doing.
<BxL> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<skazi> thingy, 10.0.0.138 is the dsl modem..i can connect to it threw mozila, and it's in the dns list....
<catchphrase> mm, when i try: touch .cshrc ; i get permission denied. anyway to fix this, or a place to dump my alias commands?
<mikesh> how can i start a console in ubuntu 5.10?
<catchphrase> mikesh- applications, accessories, terminal
<mikesh> thx ;)
<aireson> Bergcube i live in a town with like 100 people. no "computer smart persons" there is no way for me to get help if i cant get it here
<thingy> skazi, can you do a "ps axl | grep dhcp" and tell me of you have dhcpd running
<ompaul> mikesh, ctrl+alt+f1-6 will also give you a terminal and if you do ctrl+alt+f7 you will end up back in X
<richie_> i think ubuntu is much more noobie friendlier than the rest of the linux distros
<k31th> yo ompaul
<adriyel> richie_: uhhh, yeah.
<ompaul> k31th, hello
<catchphrase> ompaul, cool thanks. didn't know that one.
<ompaul> catchphrase, np
<adriyel>         -    
<suseforge> Aireson: I would suggest you start here and read up on boot disks i have had this problem with an older pc, dont get frustrated it wont help, reach out to the community after you read up http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm
<nuxil> guys is mplayer compiled without v4l2 support
<skazi> thingy,
<skazi> skazi@ubuntu:~$ ps axl | grep dhcp
<skazi> 0  1000 10191     1  15   0  24584 15024 -      S    ?          0:01 gedit file:///etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script
<skazi> 0  1000 10221 10210  16   0   3064   756 pipe_w S+   pts/0      0:00 grep dhcp
<skazi> skazi@ubuntu:~$
<naetrick> thingy: So what do you think?
<Bergcube> aireson~  I see.  And I do in fact feel sorry for you.  I suspect I could solve this for you over a cup of tea and an afternoon's effort.  But of course geography keeps that from being an option.  Do you know if your computer can / will boot from a memory stick?
<piggah> I'm having trouble getting my ati drivers to work. I'm to the point were i need to run "aticonfig", however I'm unable to run it. The drivers installed, so I don't know why i can't configure them. is there something else i need to do? =\
<richie_> does linux acpi=off mean that the power management is turned off during installation??
<Aragorn_Guardian> how can i format floppies using /dev/fd01722...
<aireson> Bergcube i doubt it will
<thingy> skazi, it appears that you aren't running dhcpd...can you check your /etc/network/interfaces  file and tell me if it says "iface eth0 inet dhcp" or static
<ompaul> !tell richie_ about BootOptions
<ilba7r> piggah, did you compile the drivers yourself
<Bergcube> aireson~  I think I'm beginning to hate your computer.  Does it by any chance have a sticker that says "compaq" on it?  :-P
<piggah> ilba7r, no i got them off of ati's website
<skazi> Yes i saw it..it said dhcp
<suseforge> LOL
<aireson> Bergcube what i dont get is how i can get to the more advanced bios, the only thing you can change in 'easy setup' is the lights, sounds and thats it
<skazi> # The primary network interface
<ilba7r> piggah, how did you install the drivers? just ran the config scripts of ati
<skazi> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<skazi> auto eth0
<naetrick> thingy: By the messages, it seems to me it can't see the XFS partition, even though I get a message acknowledging it
<aireson> Bergcube nope its a shitty thinkpad
<ilba7r> !tell piggah about ati
<ompaul> richie_, read the message from the bot
<piggah> ilba7r, yes, i just ran the .run file as their instructions said to
<naetrick> I have the "root=/dev/hda3" in there... should I add it in "append=""", also?
<Bergcube> aireson~  Have you tried googling for tech.refs on it?
<thingy> naetrick, did you recently complie a new kernel?
<ilba7r> piggah, the link ubotu sent you has a nice how to
* MetaMorfoziS hi all
<naetrick> thingy: Yes :)
<thingy> naetrick, or did you modify the conf file recently?
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, evening
<naetrick> the old kernel is the default, I'm trying to boot from the custom kernel
<thingy> naetrick, uhh did you build XFS into the kernel?
<aireson> Bergcube yes and i even tried the official site i couldnt find a thing
<naetrick> thingy: Yes
<piggah> ilba7r, ah ok, ill check it out. thanks
<naetrick> well, as a module, but it loads it fine before this message occurs
<ilba7r> piggah, also can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for me to check it. use the pastebin
<thingy> naetrick, hmm so you can boot from the default kernel fine...but not your new kernel#
<piggah> ilba7r, eh, how do i use pastebin? :p
<thingy> naetrick, ?
<naetrick> It says "xfs: per=cpu alignment 32 > 16;SGI XFS with ACL's, security aattributes, realtime, no debug";"SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem"
<naetrick> And then, after that, those errors
<ilba7r> !tell piggah about pastebin
<DUMAiSO> how do I mount a reiserfs partition to be able to write on it?
<ilba7r> piggah, look at uotu pm
<piggah> ok, doing it now
<suseforge> Aireson: you may have not burned a clean .iso image. Did you burn it with M$ software?
<DUMAiSO> !mount
<ubotu> hmm... mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<naetrick> thingy: Correct
<mike-e> what's the correct crontab numbers for running a process every hour?
<thingy> skazi, well then you are setup to use dhcp...and i dont know why that process is not up and running...in any case...save yourself the hassle and setup a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces, i'll post my conf as an example...and then modify resolv.conf
<mike-e> what's the correct crontab numbers for running a process every hour of every day?
<Aragorn_Guardian> !makedev
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Aragorn_Guardian
<Bergcube> aireson~  Well.........   I am running out of options.  Thinkpads I've messed with use <F10> to access BIOS.  I have never heard about it, but perhaps there are two "versions" or levels of setup you can get to.
<Aragorn_Guardian> !mkdev
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Aragorn_Guardian
<Bergcube> aireson~  I recently stumbled across a thinkpad owner / user web-furom.  Let me see if I can find it again.  You could probably find something unseful there.
<Bergcube> BRB!
<naetrick> thingy: So what should I do?
<cafuego> wat?
<skazi> ok..But just for you to know....I connect threw the network automaticly I mean it's connected to the internet..it gets a ip automaticly and all that.
<olicat> does anyone here have experience using ubuntu with apple hardware? mainly their keyboard
<Aragorn_Guardian> how can i make devices (makedev) ????
<slipaway172> this is cool, im using irc through azureus
<ompaul> Aragorn_Guardian, what version of Ubuntu are you using? 5.10?
<piggah> ilba7r, ok, i've posted it
<cafuego> Aragorn_Guardian: mknod
<ilba7r> piggah, give me the link
<dyrne> slipaway172: 190 mb ram irc client.  heh :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> 5.04
<piggah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8606
<Bergcube> aireson~  http://forum.thinkpads.com/  GOOD LUCK!
<ompaul> Arafangion, as per cafuego but I would update to 5.10 if I was in your shoes, the reason is that devfs is dead and udev rocks 99.09997 of the time
<rouven> Hi everybody. Why do i get non anti-aliased fonts in Gnome when i switch to a KDE session and then back to Gnome? Am how do i revert that?
<as_284> hello
<ompaul> Arafangion, udev should create the device automagically when needed - it is rather cool
<ilba7r> piggah, look at the section "Device" and change the driver from ati to fglrx
<as_284>  does anyone know how to export the mails and contacts from KMAIL to EVOLUTION?
<Aragorn_Guardian> cafuego:  the syntax, i dont understand the man... :(
<Bergcube> rouven~  I remember that was discussed on the ubuntu-user mailinglist.  But as I don't use KDE I didn't pay attention.  Look in the list archieve, I believe your answer's there.
<rouven> Bergcube: thanks, i'll take a look.
<piggah> ilbra7r, ok, ive done that, anything else need done?
<Aragorn_Guardian> cafuego:  will be mknod b 2 0 ????
<ilba7r> piggah, just logout of the session and login again
<ilba7r> start your x server
<piggah> ok, ill try now
<piggah> just restart x then?
<ilba7r> piggah, and to check type fglrxinfo
<piggah> alright
<thingy> naetrick, you didnt respond to the priv msgs
<thingy> naetrick, you still there?
<mike-e> HI this is a crontab i have set for every day at 1300 but i need the crontab to initiate the command every hour: 0  13  *  1-12  1-7 ./ircstats ~/eggdrop/logs/chicagochat.log ircstats.cfg - how would I go about making it run the command every hour?
<jawbrkr> what is the javahome directory with blackdown? that's what ubuntu uses by dafault, right?
<amphi> mike-e: man 5 crontab
<aireson> -_-
<aridese> hey guys, when i try to run quake 4 it crashes when its loading a level: line 6: 10960 Killed                  ./quake4.x86 $*
<rouven> Bergcube: Do you remember when this issue was discussed on ubuntu-users?
<aridese> what could be the problem?
<aireson> Bergcube im tossing the laptop, i cant find anything -_-
<breezy_dapper> u mean we can run windows programs on linux??
<suseforge> aireson: Make a boot disk, It'll work!
<aridese> breezy_dapper, it's a ported  version by iD
<breezy_dapper> kk sorry for being so stupid
<aridese> heh, just uninformed
<aireson> suseforge my cd wont work
<breezy_dapper> kk
<Bergcube> rouven~  Hmmm...  No.  Well, partly.  It was this year.  Not much of a help I'm afraid.....
<Knowerrors> how do I edit fstab to include a new drive I just installed?
<Knowerrors> I tried adding this line "/dev/hdb3 /mnt/hdb3 reiserfs noauto,users,exec 0 0"
<Knowerrors> then did sudo mount /dev/hdb3
<Bergcube> aireson~  That's sad.  I'd recommend you hang on to it.  My guess is there must be SOME Linux user group or similar within reach by car from where you're at.
<mike-e> amphi: ok cool, will this work for the first minute of every hour of every day: 1  1-24  *  1-12  1-7
<Snak1> why does the package manager not  work?
<Knowerrors> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Knowerrors> mount: mount point /mnt/hdb3 does not exist
<suseforge> Aireson: Do you have a 3.5 inch floppy dirve?
<dyrne> Knowerrors: mkdir /mnt/hdb3 then try sudo mount -a
<piggah> ilba7r, well, that just screwed up my screen res. and when i use fglrxinfo i dont receive anything.
<amphi> mike-e: you could just have *s for all but the first field
<aireson> suseforge yes i do... but once my drive is formatted. how do i install windows
<mike-e> oh ok
<mike-e> thanks
<aireson> suseforge my cds being an ass
<Scarborough> how do I register for gmail
<suseforge> is windows already on your pc?
<amphi> aireson: it doesn't work, or you can't boot from it?
<DUMAiSO> I mount a reiserfs partition successfully, but I can't write on it. What should I do?
<ilba7r> piggah it is easy to change it back to ati
<piggah> ill change it back
<ilba7r> piggah follow the howto for proper installation
<Knowerrors> dyrne: I still get "[mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab"
<catchphrase> "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)... any ideas?
<suseforge> Aireson if so...there are are several ways you can go about booting from the 3.5 inch. I would also recommend that you verify that the .iso images was burned properly, this can cause this sort of problem quit often
<amphi> catchphrase: you compiled your own kernel?
<Celina> Hi everyone.. everytime I run apt-get in a terminal I get these errors http://pastebin.com/553217 any ideas on how to fix em?
<mkrufky> catchphrase: it means that your kernel is not compiled with in-kernel support for your root filesystem
<m_tadeu> how can i connect to my webcam?
<dyrne> Knowerrors: /dev/hdb1       /mnt/temp       ext3    defaults        0       0
<mkrufky> catchphrase: do not compile filesystem support for your root fs as a module
<catchphrase> amphi, i'm not sure. i tried to install nvidia drivers as per these directions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074 (Method 1)
<dyrne> Knowerrors: thats an example from my fstab only diff should be reiser i would think
<Knowerrors> and hdb3
<trappist> Celina: the error message ends with instructions on how to correct it.
<dyrne> Knowerrors: well yah. so its completely different :)
<Celina> .... omg... I didn't even see that ><
<Celina> thank you
<mike-e> hmm does crontab use the local time as a timer?
<mike-e> my crontab  didn't work
<amphi> mike-e: yeah, it uses the system clcok
<amphi> er, clock
<aireson> suseforge then tell me how to burn the iso... i mounted it in fireburner and thats it
<Celina> trappist, thank you
<suseforge> Aireson are you running windows?
<aireson> suseforge linux
<skazii> lol
<Knowerrors> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab mount: /dev/hdb3 already mounted or /mnt/temp busy
<aireson> suseforge i want windows back on my cd
<aireson> suseforge er hard drive
<skazii> i don't want to hear this word here..."windows"
<mike-e> amphi: at 12:46 i implemented this crontab: 48  *  *  *  * ./ircstats ~/eggdrop/logs/chicagochat.log ircstats.cfg and it did not work, the cron file sits in the directory of the executable i need to run hourly, does that look right?
<suseforge> Aireson: burn it with nautilus in gnome by right clicking on it...............or K3b the same way in the kde desktop
<anavim> is there an ubuntu wiki page yet for macbooks?
<Steve_p> mike-e, no, you should use a fully qualified path to ircstats
<amphi> mike-e: you edit your crontab with crontab -e
<kootaphor> hey, am trying to rip a cd w/sound juicer -- it's returning a "Sound Juicer could not extract this CD, Reason:File not found." Help?
<amphi> mike-e: you need to specify full paths to files
<suseforge> Aireson: thats a pickle...you can still use a boot disk..
<mike-e> what's the syntax to execute a file using the full path? i tried ./home/bsd/public_html/chicagochat/etc
<anavim> on any official announcement for when macbooks will be supported?
<catchphrase> amphi, mkrufky- do i have to nuke it and reinstall the whole thing?
<aireson> suseforge talk to me in private message
<suseforge> Aireson: I really cant help you if this is a windows issue. I am not too familiar with anything there after NT or W2k
<aireson> no suseforge
<Amaranth> mike-e: no .
<amphi> catchphrase: do you not have your install kernel anymore?
<aireson> im trying to find a way to format linux
<Amaranth> anavim: dapper+1 or later
<breezy_dapper> does any1 here no of a site for ubuntu theme desktops??
<suseforge> i thought the whole time you were running windows wanting to get Ubuntu installed
<aireson> i have ubuntu on my laptop right now and its giving me stupid problems
<amphi> mike-e: ./ means current working directory
<mike-e> Amaranth what would the syntax be?
<mike-e> oh
<Amaranth> anavim: so 8 to 14 months from now
<anavim> Amaranth: ok
<Amaranth> mike-e: /path/to/executable
<anavim> Amaranth: that's what I thought
<Steve_p> mike-e, go to the directory with the file you want and type pwd
<catchphrase> amphi, i'm really not sure. all i've done is fresh installed off the CD, done the software updates, enabled universe repositories and downloaded more updates..
<amphi> mike-e: a full qualified path starts from / the filesystem root
<Steve_p> That will give you the directory
<catchphrase> and then attempt to install the nvidia drivers with a lot of commands i'm not familiar with.
<thingy> mike-e, is it a script? if so then . /path/to/script else /path/to/bin or if bin in current dir then ./bin
<Amaranth> !info xorg-driver-nvidia
<Amaranth> hmm
<kootaphor> hey, am trying to rip a cd w/sound juicer -- it's returning a "Sound Juicer could not extract this CD, Reason:File not found." Help?
<trappist> Amaranth: there probably *should* be such a package
<manuelinux> :)
<manuelinux> hi
<Amaranth> trappist: there is, just without that name
<Amaranth> !find nvidia
<trappist> kootaphor: 14:52 <amphi> mike-e: you need to specify full paths to files
<trappist> Amaranth: I thought it was nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-glx
<Amaranth> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.7667-0ubuntu25 (breezy), Packaged size: 3012 kB, Installed size: 10036 kB
<ibob63> I am trying to compile asterisk but the debug keeps saying that the gcc compiler doesn't work. It there an easy wasy to check that it does or debug it?
<Amaranth> trappist: needs a rename :)
<manuelinux> how i can find a 2.6.15 kernel in dapper repository?
<trappist> that's what I meant about there should be such a package :)
<mkrufky> catchphrase: that's a yes
<trappist> manuelinux: that's all there is in dapper
<as_284> does anyone know how to go from maildir to mbox files?
<Amaranth> manuelinux: if you're using dapper you should be using a 2.6.15 kernel
<mkrufky> catchphrase: but I think the Ubuntu guys frown on users compiling their own kernels
<manuelinux> no im using a breezy
<kootaphor> aha wait..i have an idea--and this brings up another question--is there an easy way to find out the "text" name of an app in ubuntu? like, if i wanted to run it from a console or "run dialog?"
<mkrufky> catchphrase: but that never stopped me
<Amaranth> mkrufky: You're totally on your own if you compile your own.
<catchphrase> mkrufky, heh completely unintended. had no idea i was compiling a kernel to begin with, tbh.
<Amaranth> manuelinux: The dapper kernels _will NOT_ work on breezy.
<trappist> as_284: compile this: http://www.firstpr.com.au/web-mail/RH71-Postfix-Courier-Maildrop-IMAP/maildir2mbox.c
<mkrufky> Amaranth: i'm a kernel developer... i am going to compile my own kernel every day
<catchphrase> need to find better instructions on installing legacy-nvidia drivers.
<manuelinux> Amaranth, ok thanks
<dyrne> kootaphor: i normally use apropos "apropos burn" etc
<manuelinux> :)
<catchphrase> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074 - the main page one, Method 1, screwed me over.
<Amaranth> manuelinux: You could always dist-upgrade if you like playing with bleeding-edge stuff. :)
<trappist> kootaphor: dpkg -L packagename | grep bin/
<mkane12> can anybody help me out, to set up a dual boot system??
<breezy_dapper> try me
<catchphrase> 4th reinstall by day 2... exciting times.
<Amaranth> catchphrase: method 1 wouldn't break your system
<breezy_dapper> mkanel
<manuelinux> Amaranth,  :) thanks
<Amaranth> catchphrase: it might break X, but only temporarily
<catchphrase> yeah X broke
<breezy_dapper> what you wanna do mkanel
<catchphrase> when i tried that log out, ctrl alt F
<Amaranth> catchphrase: with what error?
<mkrufky> however.... this problem is on a 100% ubuntu box... using breeze stock kernel........ im trying to set up apache2 using php to access a mssql database, and i get this error: Fatal error:  Call to undefined function mssql_connect() --  all resources tell me that i must recompile php with freetds support, but I was under the impresseion that Ubuntu Just Works (tm) ...  I already have dev-freetds and sqlrelay-freetds packages installed ...  _jason pointed me to LA
<kootaphor> aha thanks
<catchphrase> er ctrl alt backspace
<mkane12> breezy...i wanna be able to run linux and Windows
<mkane12> but i'm not sure how to set it up
<Amaranth> !find php5-mssql
<breezy_dapper> yea i got that
<catchphrase> can't remember, but i'll give it another go (after reinstalling...)
<breezy_dapper> how many partitions u got??
<breezy_dapper> or hard drives
<mkane12> i have nooo idea
<mkane12> just the one hard drive
<breezy_dapper> mmm
<Amaranth> I broke ubotu.
<breezy_dapper> i got a few partitions in my pc
<Amaranth> ubotu: already running (debian, dict) => exceeded allowed forked processes count (1?).
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Amaranth
<mkrufky> Amaranth: apt-get knows no such package "php5-mssql"
<naetrick> thingy: I asked you to post here :)
<breezy_dapper> and i just used windows partition manager
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'php5-mssql' returned no results.
<thingy> naetrick, ah didnt see that
<tanubis> anyone know of a way to get vlc to play wma files?
<breezy_dapper> but you wont be able to use windows partition manager with one hard drive
<thingy> naetrick, so want me to repeat?
<naetrick> thingy: no biggy :)
<Amaranth> mkrufky: I guess recompile PHP. *shrug*
<mkane12> wot about partition magic?
<breezy_dapper> u have ot use partition magic
<naetrick> Sure, if you don't mind... if it's too much, you can paste it somewhere
<mkrufky> Amaranth: and then i lose ubuntu support ?
<breezy_dapper> or linux partiton manager
<thingy> naetrick,  no its not much.
<mkane12> how do u get into the linux partition manager/?
<breezy_dapper> i wouldnt use linus under the booting it its kinda dangerous with it
<naetrick> mkane12: fdisk/dev/hd*
<naetrick> mkane12: fdisk /dev/hd*, rather
<mkane12> cool thanx
<Amaranth> mkrufky: No one in this channel will be able to help you with PHP configuration problems (unless they were simple, since it's a custom setup we don't know about) and you wouldn't be able to get paid support from canonical.
<thingy> naetrick,  I could be wrong...but the msgs in http://rafb.net/paste/results/AE1c5i99.html all seem to indicate that it can't read the XFS file system, how do you feel about a kernel recompile?, this time building the xfs file system into the kernel, did you use kernel-package to do the kernel debs?
<naetrick> thingy: Yes, and I've tried recompiling it built in, but I get error codes, so I think it should be as a module
<Amaranth> mkrufky: No big loss, PHP is dead simple to setup.
<naetrick> I think adding "root=/dev/hda3" to the "append" may work
<naetrick> I will try it
<mkrufky> Amaranth: I apologize if im creating a problem...... but Jbailey convinced me to convert my companies web servers to use Ubuntu because this should already work
<mkane12> that didn't work naetrick
<breezy_dapper> if u had a different partition as to where all your documents are held,
<breezy_dapper> back them up
<naetrick> mkane12: You must do it as root, or, as ubuntu prefers, sudo
<Amaranth> mkrufky: No problem.
<breezy_dapper> and use that partition
<mkrufky> Amaranth: sure, i am willing to compile it from source ... it's just that i was told that i wouldnt need to
<breezy_dapper> for ur ubuntu
<mkane12> oh riite
<naetrick> so, "sudo fdisk /dev/hd*" should work
<Amaranth> mkrufky: If I was actually using ubuntu right now I might be able to help more.
<mkrufky> Amaranth: ah, okay
<Amaranth> mkrufky: Ask jbailey about it then. :)
<breezy_dapper> it should be straight from there onwards
<mkrufky> Amaranth: hehe ok thanks for trying
<Amaranth> right now i'm limited to what i know and what the bot can tell me
<breezy_dapper> just pop the disc in and reboot
<mkrufky> Amaranth: you're only human... i cant blame u
<NoairKiller> dyrne: I just got disconnected, this is knowerrors
<NoairKiller> did I miss anything?
<breezy_dapper> and if it hangs after while reboot and enter linux acpi=off
<jawbrkr> is there a repository with sun's java?
<breezy_dapper> in the prompt
<breezy_dapper> u still with me mkanel??
<mkane12> yeah i think so
<mkane12> lol
<breezy_dapper> lol
<breezy_dapper> it should be straight forward more or less after that just make sure you install
<breezy_dapper> linux on the correct partition
<ralves> hi there
<_anilk> breezy_dapper: i have trouble upgrding to kubuntu dapper
<dyrne> NoairKiller: nah. if I understand you have make a directory under /mnt and are trying to add hdb3 to fstab mounting on that dir?
<breezy_dapper> otherwise windows is permanently gone
<Amaranth> mkrufky: btw, how are you using mssql on an ubuntu box?
<mkane12> ok then....thank you
<suseforge> jawbrkr: not that i am aware of but you can download the self-extracting rpm at java.com
<NoairKiller> dyrne: right
<Amaranth> !javadeb
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<manuelinux> i cant make a custom kernel when i build it have that errors
<manuelinux> make[5] : *** [drivers/usb/net/zd1211/zddevlist.h]  Error 1
<manuelinux> make[4] : *** [drivers/usb/net/zd1211]  Error 2
<manuelinux> make[3] : *** [drivers/usb/net]  Error 2
<manuelinux> make[2] : *** [drivers/usb]  Error 2
<manuelinux> make[1] : *** [drivers]  Error 2
<manuelinux> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15'
<ralves> anyone know how to get the totem plugins? I Cant read any file
<manuelinux> make: *** [stamp-build]  Error 2
<M4id3n> lol
<M4id3n> ;)
<manuelinux> anyone can help me?
<M4id3n> :] 
<breezy_dapper> easy peasy for me that was
<mkane12> lucky you
<Amaranth> stupid ChanServ, listen to me!
<Seveas> manuelinux, NEVER paste in here
<breezy_dapper> learning how to install programs was the hardest part of linux
<Amaranth> manuelinux: Please don't do what again.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mkrufky> Amaranth: mssql running on m$ w2k server
<mkane12> yeah i just got told that today
<Amaranth> finally, that's some lag
<manuelinux> :( sorry
<Seveas> Amaranth, no, I made him op you :)
<ompaul> !tell manuelinux about paste
<breezy_dapper> kool
<breezy_dapper> did ya get the cd or dvd version
<breezy_dapper> i had to get the dvd version
<mkane12> this was the cd version
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<dyrne> NoairKiller: i would do i believe /dev/hdb3        /mnt/hdb3        reiserfs    defaults     0    0
<breezy_dapper> coz it never installed on the cd for me
<thingy> naetrick, that was quick!
<thingy> naetrick, did it work?
<mkane12> ah rite
<mkrufky> Amaranth: the point is, Ubuntu box is supposed to be the web server.  we cannot move our database away from m$sql, regardless of how much i hate m$
<Amaranth> oh, i'm not identified
<Seveas> Amaranth, that explains :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<naetrick> thingy: Now I get: "Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000008", then a Seg Fault, and call stack
<Amaranth> mkrufky: ah
<Amaranth> mkrufky: I'd complain to jbailey. ;)
<mkane12> how long u being running linux?
<dyrne> NoairKiller: and then sudo mount -a but if that doesnt work type 'mount' and make sure ubuntu didnt automatically mount it to a different directory
<Amaranth> mkrufky: btw, you're doing this on a test machine, right?
<naetrick> after it mounted the partition. This is from adding "root=/dev/hda3" in append in the LILO.conf
<thingy> naetrick, this is with the xfs as module kernel?
<mkrufky> Amaranth: i am building a ubuntu web server to replace a w2k web server
<breezy_dapper> i was amazed that they had all the drivers for my soundcard unlike mandrake which kept on crashing afta a while
<Amaranth> eww, lilo
<android> What do I need to set in fstab to mount an ext3 partition with user permissions 777?
<naetrick> thingy: Yes
<mkrufky> Amaranth: it is a nice dell rack- unused now, but it WILL be a production box
<NoairKiller> dyrne: tried that, I still get : [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<naetrick> Amaranth: GRUB is yuck when you try to load XFS with it... otherwise I agree with you
<NoairKiller> mount: /dev/hdb3 already mounted or /mnt/hdb3 busy
<Amaranth> NoairKiller: edit /etc/fstab, add a blank line on the end
<skeff> can I get Ubuntu builds for fresh packages like Psi-0.10 ?
<Amaranth> NoairKiller: it'll get rid of that warning :P
<breezy_dapper> oooh must dash
<naetrick> thingy: So what do you think
<NoairKiller> Amaranth: cool, will try
<breezy_dapper> ooops i put mkanel not mkane12
<naetrick> It sucks that Gentoo's portage doesn't also have binaries for each source package
<naetrick> I use it myself, but my family wouldn't like the compile times...
<mkrufky> naetrick: that defeats the purpose of gentoo
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<naetrick> mkrufky: Somewhat... you still get a ton of customizability, and more ease of use IMO
<naetrick> but I guess I'm just used to it
<Amaranth> mkrufky: Please don't say the purpose of gentoo is increased speed from compiling your own stuff.
<NoairKiller> Amaranth: I still get :mount: /dev/hdb3 already mounted or /mnt/hdb3 busy
<mkane12> this was the first version of linux i've tried, so i wasn't sure what to expect
<Amaranth> NoairKiller: Sure, I was fixing the other problem. :)
<Amaranth> NoairKiller: cat /etc/mtab
<mkrufky> Amaranth: ok... i wont say it ;-)
<Amaranth> NoairKiller: that'll tell you where it's mounted at
<kbrooks> Amaranth, is gentoo a distro for distributions
<Amaranth> kbrooks: No, that's debian. :)
<kbrooks> Amaranth, I thought gentnoo was a meta distro.
<mkrufky> there ARE some gentoo-based distros out there, but i dont think any of them caught on at all
<janno> I downloaded 1 program source files. There was 2 makefile's makefile.am nad makefile.in <--- i must run one of them in console or something? :S
<naetrick> If I could just get these gosh darned errors resolved
<mkrufky> he's right though... debian is the distro for distros
<amphi> janno: read the README or INSTALL file
<Amaranth> mkrufky: Those compiler flags will only get you a minuscule increase in speed and most of them will actually make things slower (by a minuscule amount).
<Amaranth> mkrufky: For the things that they do help with ubuntu has CPU-specific packages. :)
<mkrufky> Amaranth: machine dual boots from gentoo to ubuntu.... gentoo is much faster, ubuntu is much nicer
<_anilk> breezy_dapper: i have trouble upgrding to kubuntu dapper
<naetrick> Amaranth: That's true except for CPU intensive apps, then you'll get massive speed increases
<mkrufky> sorry... MY machine
<naetrick> for but for regular apps, it's a waste of time (optimizations)
<Amaranth> naetrick: Sure, but I'm talking about your standard desktop.
<Steve_p> Didn't Gentoo come from Stampede?
<mkrufky> ah... i am NOT talking about a standard desktop
<NoairKiller> Amaranth: it doesn't show hdb3 at all from typing cat /etc/mtab
<naetrick> Amaranth: One benefit with using GCC is you can use "-Os", optimizing for size... that can greatly reduce the size of binaries
<naetrick> by a lot, and I do mean a lot
<Amaranth> Most desktop apps spend all their time waiting for input or reading from the disk.
<mkane12> does anybody know a program that's similar to dreamweaver?
<amphi> naetrick: stripping them reduces the size a good bit too
<majd> hi, is there a way to view a list of the running programs?
<Amaranth> NoairKiller: what does it show? pastebin the output
<amphi> majd: top or ps aux
<Amaranth> mkane12: nvu?
<naetrick> amphi: That's true
<mkane12> where would i find nvu?
<suseforge> Mkane12:Bluefish or OO.o if you dont want to deal with html
<naetrick> amphi: I also found that, when writing my own apps in C, that tuning them for my specific processor makes them even slower
<mkrufky> majd: "ps aux" ... "top"
<naetrick> "-mtune=pentium4" or "-march=pentium4"
<majd> is there a way to close one of them?
<Amaranth> majd: kill -9 <pid>
<Amaranth> majd: you get the PID from top or ps
<amphi> naetrick: -ffastmath is good for floating point code speed, I found
<Amaranth> majd: actually, there is a UI for all of this
<naetrick> I wish Ubuntu was a bit smarter configuring the kernel... it couldn't even detect if this CPU had HT or not, and it's default timer frequency is 250Hz!
<thingy> naetrick, can you paste the url for the mount errors please
<mkrufky> naetrick: NO kernel build menuconfig system detects that
<Amaranth> majd: it should be in Applications->System Tools
<naetrick> amphi: Yup, and -funroll-loops, too. That can give a nice gain, but it'll increase binary size
<mkrufky> naetrick: also, Lunis decided that 250 Kz is the sane default
<mkrufky> s/Lunis/Linus
<naetrick> mkrufky: Sure, they should be. I'm not talking about when I type "make menuconfig", but when it configured the kernel during install
<mkrufky> s/Kz/Hz
<naetrick> Though I'd just do it myself again
<NoairKiller> Amaranth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8609
<naetrick> mkrufky: 1MHz will give you much better responsiveness
<naetrick> thingy: The one I posted earlier?
<thingy> naetrick, yes please
<Amaranth> NoairKiller: I don't see the problem, sorry.
<cyphase> is anyone using a video card that has dvi and works out of the box, with 3d?
<mkrufky> naetrick: sure... but 250Hz is the sane default .... 1MHz sure... better for your desktop maybe, but not for a high-availability server
<amphi> mkrufky: heh, 'lunix' recalled this venerable troll: http://adequacy.org/public/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html
<amphi> er, lunis
<naetrick> mkrufky: That's true, and it can shorten the battery life for laptops by quite a bit
<Amaranth> cyphase: The only cards with 3D support that work out of the box are Radeon 7000-9200
<cyphase> my mistake
<ltibor65> Hi guys! I have two Linux and Windows XP on my computer. I used Grub to load the operating systems. I needed to reinstall Windows, and it overwrote the Grub in Master Boot Record. How can I reinstall Grub to MBR without reinstalling any linux?
<Amaranth> cyphase: afaik only the mac versions of those have DRI
<suseforge> Mkane12 NVU can be found at http://www.nvu.com/
<cyphase> out of the box, and after installing drivers :)
<Amaranth> !windows
<ubotu> it has been said that windows is unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<Amaranth> grr
<Amaranth> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<naetrick> thingy: Well, now it mounts it fine, but I get those errors "Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference..."
<Amaranth> ltibor65: ^
<naetrick> And it dumps me to busybox, ash
<janno> How i can run rpm files
<Amaranth> janno: alien
<Amaranth> !rpm
<ubotu> I guess rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<Amaranth> arg
<Amaranth> i give up
<janno> !alien
<ubotu> it has been said that alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<amphi> naetrick: that's disappointing ;) what gives you that?
<naetrick> amphi: When I boot
<naetrick> This is ticking me off, big time. And when I don't use an initrd image, I get a call stack dump also (like I am now)
<naetrick> I need this custom kernel, because the default configuration is slow, and takes forever to load
<francois222> Hi everyone
<francois222> I have a technical problem (I'm no newbie).
<ulrik> Hey, I'm a little new to the Linux world, and I have a question... When I install a, say, Debian package, it keeps a log of changes so it's easy to backtrack and uninstall the application, right? But when I configure and make software by the command line, is there an easy way to uninstall the sofware again then?
<thingy> naetrick, http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-395122-highlight-unable+handle+kernel+null+pointer+dereference.html is this your symptoms?
<francois222> I want to remove libmysqlclient12 since I use mysql-server-41 and libmysqlclient14. How can I remove this lib without having to remove ubuntudesktop package?
<kbrooks> francois222,
<naetrick> thingy: Somewhat... I get the NULL pointer error, and the Call trace gives me some loaded modules
<kbrooks> apt does not remove any deps of package which are removed
<kbrooks> therefore, removing ubuntudesktop wont have any effect
<francois222> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<francois222>   libmysqlclient12 python2.4-librdf ubuntu-desktop
<francois222> Yes it does
<thingy> naetrick, are you loading a kernel specific module such the nvidia/ati one?
<kbrooks> francois222, i'm right, you're wrong.
<naetrick> thingy: No
<DUMAiSO> Any one can help me to mount and be able to write on a new reiserfs partition?
<vladuz976> i did a server install, how can i install X ?
<kbrooks> francois222, look. apt does not remove gnome. it is in ubuntu-desktop. nor does it remove gaim. it is in ubuntu-desktop.
<francois222> kbrooks, Well aptitude tell me that you are wrong :)
<francois222> ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package
<kbrooks> francois222, if it did, it would have to EXPLICITLY mention it
<kbrooks> read: explicit
<kbrooks> implicitly is a bug.
<kbrooks> a big bug.
<vladuz976> i installed xorg-common but "startx" doesn't work, says command not found
<amphi> francois222: use apt-get ;)
<francois222> I use apt-get
<amphi> vladuz976: apt-get install xserver-xorg
<francois222> apt-get remove libmysqlclient12
<trappist> vladuz976: startx is in the xinit package
<Spudly> vladuz976: you need to install "x-server-common"
<vladuz976> amphi: thanks
<kbrooks> francois222, say y, and please report this bug if you ever find it, okay/?
<ulrik> Noone who could help me with my question? :(
<francois222> Removing ubuntu-desktop ...
<francois222> Removing python2.4-librdf ...
<francois222> Removing libmysqlclient12 ...
<vladuz976> Spudly: which one common or xorg?
<amphi> vladuz976: and xbase-clients
<francois222> you were wrong kbrooks
<kbrooks> francois222, see? it didnt remove gnome
<kbrooks> i'm sorry
<Spudly> vladuz976: i install all the xorg packages, but they don't come with xinit and the support tools that most ppl use.
<mkane12> so i'm new to Linux, and i'm kinda tryin to set up a website. Anyone know any tools for web design throug Linux?
<amphi> mkane12: vim is good
<kbrooks> francois222, ubuntu-desktop was removed and ubuntu works
<francois222> I did not said I will remove gnome, only the ubutu desktop meta package, that I'd like to keep installed on my system
<fortran01> Does btlaunchmany seed?
<amphi> mkane12: gimp for graphics
<mkane12> is that with in Linux or do i have to get it from elsewhere?
<francois222> I know but I want this package
<naetrick> Do you guys recommend I enable CONFIG_EMBEDDED in the kernel
<kbrooks> francois222, then reinstall it.
<amphi> mkane12: it's a text editor
<vladuz976> Spudly: so what should i install then besides the xserver-xorg?
<amphi> naetrick: not on a pc
<kbrooks> soundray, well, well, well.
<mkane12> oh rite
<francois222> It will reinstall libmysql12 that I dont want because my prep statement does not work with PHP
<soundray> kbrooks, hi. irc-classes?
<naetrick> Ok, well it was enabled by default in the kernel :)
<vladuz976> isn't there some kind of meta package?
<vladuz976> for S
<vladuz976> X
<amphi> naetrick: heh
<Spudly> vladuz976: actually,  it's x-windows-system
<Spudly> vladuz976: my apologies - that will install xinit and startx
<amphi> Spudly: startx is provided by xbase-clients here
<francois222> kbrooks, well nevermind. I'll ask the ubuntu team to allow libmysql14 with ubuntu-desktop meta-package because thisis a lot of trouble when you developt with libmysql14
<ulrik> Someone who'll answer a newbie-question?
<DUMAiSO> Any one can help me to mount and be able to write on a new reiserfs partition?
<kbrooks> francois222, you cant
<francois222> why not
<kbrooks> francois222, well, you can
<kbrooks> francois222, but
<kbrooks> francois222, i suspect they will say no
<thingy> naetrick, did come across much on forums.gentoo.org you'll need the error message on the screen to go hunting for this...since its a new kernel you are testing in essense, it could be the kernel config...anyway im outta here...good luck!
<amphi> ulrik: just ask
<kbrooks> francois222, no one wants mysql unless they need it
<thingy> swap/did come/didn't come
<vladuz976> when you do a standard install what parts of the xorg stuff gets installed?
<LinuxElite> kbrooks, no need for mysql-server-41. Im just saying you might want libmysql41 instead of the old libmysql12
<Spudly> vladuz976: good question!
<naetrick> thingy: Thanks, I think that might be it, too
<thingy> vladuz976, you want "apt-get x-window-system-core" stuff unless you are looking to save on disk space and get by on the minimal things needed to run X
<naetrick> Anyone wanna take a look at my .config for problems? :0 http://rafb.net/paste/results/ru6zVZ61.html
<kbrooks> LinuxElite, still not convinced
<vladuz976> thingy: ok, thanks
<kbrooks> LinuxElite, #ubuntu-dev
<LinuxElite> kbrooks, thanks
<ulrik> amphi: Well, I'm just a little confused about the Linux way of installing/uninstalling software
<thingy> vladuz976, by the way, x-window-system-core for reason doesnt pull xterm in with it...so do a apt-get xterm as well.
<kbrooks> LinuxElite, no,
<kbrooks> oh fuck
<amphi> ulrik: that's distro-specific
<vladuz976> thingy: oh ok, good to know
<Evilkiksass> I was wondering if there is a place where i can find the minimum system requirements for ubuntu
<amphi> ulrik: on ubuntu you use synaptic or aptititude or apt-get
<ulrik> amphi, When you use a package, it's pretty easy to uninstall your software again.. But what about when you do a configure, make, make install? It seems rather messy if you can't remove the software from the system again, taking into account that the installer spreads all the files out
<kbrooks> ulrik,
<vladuz976> why does breezy take so long to load. i was running archlinux before and it booted super quickly
<kbrooks> !checkinstall
<ubotu> somebody said checkinstall was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<kbrooks> here you go.
<ulrik> thanks
<amphi> ulrik: indeed - if you're lucky, make uninstall will work; otherwise you can do make -n install | less to see what it did, and undo it manually
<amphi> ulrik: there is also some gnu thing (chkinstall ?) that automates this
<ulrik> oh, I see why apt makes administrators so happy then :)
<kbrooks> amphi, checkinstall is nt part of the gnu project
<amphi> kbrooks: I believe there is a gnu thing that does something similar
<ulrik> thanks for enlightening me ;)
<tr[i] ad> does anyone know how to make a startup program start rolled up?
<Spudly> anyone here have an opinion on Gentoo's 'emerge' compared to 'apt-get'?
<amphi> ulrik: at least, make install should install under /usr/local so it won't clobber distro stuff under /usr
<amphi> apt-get good, emerge bad ;)
<Evilkiksass> I was wondering if there is a place where i can find the minimum system requirements for ubuntu? or if someone could tell me what they are?
<tatters> when it says I have to run /usr/sbin/aideinit which has a .sh do I just run it in terminal ?
<Spudly> amphi: lol :P
<amphi> Spudly: note that I speak from pure prejudice
<ulrik> I see, I guess I have to learn a little more about the directory structure too
<janno> Grr firefox crashed again
<trappist> Spudly: apt-get won't waste the next 6 hours of your life if you try to install mozilla-firefox and it's already installed and the newest version
<dyrne> Evilkiksass: that depends on whether you want to run gnome/kde or a lighter WM
<Evilkiksass> dyrne: whatever is best for people looking to learn linux
<tr[i] ad> does anyone know how to make a startup program start rolled up?
<mheath> #utah
<mheath> erm, sorry.
<hmrocha> good evening
<Evilkiksass> good *timezone your in*
<vladuz976> what's the packge name for nvidia drivers? i only found nvidia-legacy
<hmrocha> Evilkiksass: :)
<trappist> vladuz976: apt-cache search nvidia
<mheath> Evilkiksass, good Mountain Standard Time? ;-)
<MetaMorfoziS> vladuz976: nvida-glx
<tatters> when it says I have to run script /usr/sbin/aideinit which has a .sh do I just dbl click and open in terminal?
<MetaMorfoziS> and nvidia-glx-settings
<MetaMorfoziS> but
<MetaMorfoziS> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<janno> Fucking firefox crashed again :@ I hate the fucking firefox now :) Ie is tha best(Y) :D
<Evilkiksass> janno you speak from your arse
<vladuz976> oh by the way, does breezy have a firefox 1.5 version in the repos?
<dyrne> Evilkiksass: what are your system specs?
<ulrik> What about Opera? That's pretty nice too
<ccc__> vladuz976: no
<dyrne> Evilkiksass: ive run debian/ubuntu on a p133 16mb ram ok
<Evilkiksass> dyrne: um 1ghz pentium 3, on board video, 128mb of ram (soare system i found in the garage)
<naetrick> I still get those dang NULL Pointer dereferences when trying to mount the XFS partition
<tr[i] ad> does anyone know how to make a startup program start rolled up? or force it to start on the corner (gaim)?
<Evilkiksass> gaim will do it automaticaly
<dyrne> Evilkiksass: with 128mb ram i would download the xubuntu cd instead of ubuntu. xubuntu comes with a lighter window manager that will take up less ram
<Evilkiksass> look inside of its option set
<tr[i] ad> it goes randomly
<Evilkiksass> dyrne: and assuming i expand memory?
<ubuntu> how much ram is needed for ubuntu then?
<Evilkiksass> tr[i] ad: you should be able to at the very least start it docked to your right hand side of the monitor
<amphi> ubuntu: depends ; if you only use console, 16MB is ok
<dyrne> Evilkiksass: above 256mb you should be ok for gnome/kde but I would want 512.
<tr[i] ad> Evilkiksass: can u please explain how, or is it automatic?
<ubuntu> got 256 in my 256mhz amd. writing file system take ages
<tatters> usr/sbin/aideinit
<tatters>  how do I run a script?
<dyrne> Evilkiksass: xubuntu (xfce) is very nice though
<Evilkiksass> tr[i] ad: not sure in linux but in windows just push it against the side, suposedly gaim offers the same capabilities for windows and linux
<rublind> Is it possible to install ubuntu via floppies?
<vladuz976> can someone help out? i installed xorg and nvidia, also have my .xinitrc set to start enlightenment, but only get a black screen
<tr[i] ad> k thanks, ill try it
<Hanzo> can ubuntu work in a cluster?
<amphi> rublind: ubuntu has no boot floppies
<catchphrase> running on a p3-450 with 512megs of pc100.. runs pretty sluggish.
<rublind> amphi: is there a way to create one or something?
<Steve_p> rublind, I doubt it.  Slakckware may still be able too
<nethblano> can i get notepad/word/wordperfect/wordpad for linux?
<amphi> rublind: did the debian base system -> ubuntu thing not work?
<rublind> amphi: getting debian is proving to be difficult in itself.
<amphi> nethblano: openoffice and [g|k] edit perhaps
<tatters> does sbin mean script bin?
<amphi> rublind: I thought you had debian stable floppy net install going ok for you
<amphi> tatters: no
<rublind> amphi: yeah, but that's sarge, and I wanted etch, and to get etech is a big problem, and it just led me in circles.
<tatters> whats a file with a sh icon it called?
<rublind> amphi: what I really want is ubuntu, and I don't know how I'm going to get it.
<amphi> tatters: the 's' is for system I believe, the directory contains stuff mostly to be used by the administrator
<nethblano> amphi will it be readable by windows OS's?
<tatters> I have to run that file but not sure
<doofy> hello
<amphi> rublind: did you try installing debian base system, change sources.list, and doing apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<rublind> No, but it's worth a shot.
<amphi> nethblano: will what be?
<nethblano> amphi nethblano: openoffice and [g|k] edit perhaps
<tatters> if I click it ask if I want to open in terminal but then terminal just quickly opens and closes is that correct?
<amphi> rublind: that's what I'd try
<amphi> rublind: with sarge
<rublind> amphi: okay, I'll give that a shot. I'll need the ubuntu sources, I'll ask for them later. :)
<Hanzo> is ubuntu worth installing on my system or is it just dissapointing?
<amphi> nethblano: I know what I bloody said, but what do you mean? they are editors and office 'productivity' (hah!) sw
<nethblano> dissapointing thats for sure
<Evilkiksass> anyone know the install size of a full install?
<amphi> Hanzo: depends how divergent your expectations are from reality ;)
<startu_net> does anybody know what it can be if my pc sometimes halts before booting the kernel (just showing the text boot)
<dyrne> Hanzo: i used to go back and forth between linux and xp for years there is no xp on my system since switching to ubuntu
<catchphrase> Evilkiksass - around 2 gigs or so, after the updates.
<Evilkiksass> catchphrase: thank you
<nethblano> amphi i sent a text editor file to a windows computer and they couldnt read it
<Hanzo> dyrne: thats what its been like for me for years.
<amphi> nethblano: so get an editor that's not broken, that can understand unix line terminators
<nethblano> so youre saying that the stock editor on ubuntu is broken?
<amphi> nethblano: notepad and wordpad do not fall into the non-broken caegory
<amphi> nethblano: no, windows is broken, has been since dos
<nethblano> ubuntu is crap
<Hanzo> huh?
<nethblano> no compatibility
<amphi> nethblano: a decent editor can deal with different line terminators, like vim, which is available on win32 and unices
<nethblano> waste of 4 weeks delivery
<newbuntie> what's the best way of installing flash? Do I just run sudo firefox?
<vladuz976> can anybody help me fix X? it starts only witha black screen
<doofy> nethblano: thanks for trying ubuntu out, sorry it didnt fill all of your needs.
<Jemt> Greetz. I'm building 40 net-cabels (Cat 5E) from scratch (attaching connectors my self). Is there some way I can test the cables? At the moment I ping Google. But if it takes me more than 4 seconds to change the cable, I'm being disconnected and I haft to reboot in order to get back online.
<doofy> No need telling us its crap though
<tatters> how do I run .sh file?
<colm> actually if you load that file using DOS Edit, it will be fine - load it with DOS edit and then save it again.  Notepad actually went backwards...
<nethblano> why, do you already know?
<doofy> well, everybody has different opinions
<dyrne> tatters: most cases sh filename.sh
<newbuntie> tatters: you can just doubleclick it, but the terminal won't be visible on the task bar, anyone know how to run it so that I can *see* the terminal?
<colm> vladuz976, have you ever had x working?  or has a recent change broken it?
<amphi> nethblano: in almost every case of incmpatibility, you will find that it is windows that deviates from the standard
<Evilkiksass> amphi: right on
<tatters> yep that happens newbuntie just dont know to start it off from the teminal
<vladuz976> colm: yes, but not on this system
<bimberi> tatters: sh file.sh
<Hanzo__> amphi, in the past my main problem is installing software/drivers on linux platforms, has it been made easier on ubuntu?
<Stormx2> What is Debian Sarge?
<vladuz976> colm: i just did a server install, then installed xorg and nvidia-glx
<amphi> Stormx2: current debian stable
<newbuntie> so does anyone know how to run a sh file from nautilius so that the terminal is visible, and..
<amphi> Hanzo__: drivers are more of a kernel issue than a distro isuue
<newbuntie> question 2, how do you install flash do you just run firefox in sudo?
<rublind> Which is better, kubuntu, or ubuntu? KDE or GNOME? I've heard mixed reviews and I am having a hard time decding.
<tatters> k thnx bimeri
<Hanzo__> amphi ATi drivers.
<colm> vladuz976, ok that's a bit advanced...  I performed similar tasks on this machine, but to get X i installed gnome
<amphi> Hanzo__: fglrx? I believe that is a bastard generally
<bimberi> rublind: try both and decide for yourself
<ccc__> rublind: impossible to answer, try both yourself
<vladuz976> anybody else here any suggestions on how i could get my X to work?
<Hanzo__> yep ive had only bad luck with fglrx
<colm> vladuz976, what happens if you try Ctrl+Alt+F2?
<rublind> Alright... well, thanks for the input. :)
<tonyyarusso> Hey, I need some help with Enlightenment menus.
<amphi> Hanzo__: my card is old enough to be supported by the xorg driver, so no problem, but new cards are another story
<rublind> amphi: when I'm going to be updating from sarge, will I need to have xorg, kde or gnome already installed?
<amphi> Hanzo__: what card do you have?
<newbuntie> c'mon, you've got to know how to install flash, don't you all use firefox?
<dyrne> newbuntie: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla i believe
<bimberi> rublind: you're very welcome, such that it was :)
<Hanzo__> ati radeon 9200se 128mb.
<rublind> :)
<skazii> Anyone know after I mound hda0, after i reboot it goes away like I never mounted it...anyone know how i can remain it as mounted period?
<amphi> rublind: no, as I said, my feeling is you want as little debian as possible; just base system
<rublind> amphi: okay.
<Jonny> hey, I have ubuntu on my laptop, and the graphics card is running rather slow (its an ATI Mobility IGP 320M). I've tryed downloading the official drivers, but they haven't seemed to make much of a diffrence. Any advice?
<amphi> rublind: then change you sources.list and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<tonyyarusso> When I try to navigate through the menus in E, for ones that have a long list of applications in them, they expand funny, the mouse can't keep up, and then they close.  Essentially, I am unable to access any item in an E menu category that has more items than fit on one screen (and need to scroll over).
<amphi> rublind: then try apt-get install [k] ubuntu-desktop or whatever
<Tsukoharu> can any1 help me
<rublind> Ah, okay.
<tonyyarusso> !tell skazii about fstab
<Tsukoharu> im having trouble with cds
<naetrick> could my problem be that, in the original kernel, pretty much everything was modules, and in my custom, more is built in?
<Tsukoharu> and my laptop
<rublind> amphi: well, I'm still kind of far from that, so, I'll get back to ya. I'm just trying to stop myself from getting bored.
<amphi> Hanzo__: according to radeon(4x), RV280  Radeon 9200PRO/9200/9200SE, M9+ is supported by the xorg driver
<william> can anyone help me get WPA working on my network ?
<amphi> Hanzo__: 3d accel that is - you'll need support in the kernel too, obviously
<amphi> rublind: heh
<Hanzo__> but mine is agp 8x
<tonyyarusso> If there's anyone here who uses Enlightenment, please let me know.  I'm sure my issue with it is a simple one and you must have figured out how to get around it by now.
<amphi> Hanzo__: (4x) is the section of the manual that the radeon manpage is in
<rublind> :)
<william> i can connect fine when i disable wpa but when i enable it i dont know where to enter wpa, i know there is iwconfig eth1 key but that only works with WEP
<tolstoy> folks: i've a package I can't remove because of a remove script error.  how can I remove it anyway?  (yes, I mucked with some files belonging to the package: and reinstall doesn't work either)
<Tsukoharu> every time i load a cd into my laptop, a boot cd, all it takes me to is a flashing cursor
<Ng> william: there's a package called wpasupplicant that might help, but I've never used it
<naetrick> william: Do you use ndiswrapper?
<colm> Tsukoharu, have you tried the CD in another machine?  have you ever booted off any other cd in the laptop?
<tolstoy> E: xorg-driver-fglrx: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<dyrne> tolstoy: what package?
<naetrick> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net has a great wiki, and has a bunch of HOWTO's on getting your network set up, along with WPA HOWTOs
<tolstoy> dyrne, xorg-driver-fglrx
<Tsukoharu> colm the cds are burned
<froookyo> hi @ all
<tolstoy> dyrne, I'm scanning apt-get man pages, and now dpkg for a --force, but no luck so far.
<Tsukoharu> colm but idont see what i could do wrong to make them unable to work
<colm> Tsukoharu, have you tested them elsewhere?
<froookyo> cann comeone help me to set up a wireless connection with kubuntu??
<Jonny> hey, if anyone was looking into my question, disregard it
<Tsukoharu> i can try on this 1 sec
<newbuntie> why does the firefox flash installer fail? because of directory permissions?
<william> thanks naetrick, and also, how do i put a group of commands in a script so i can just run the file without typing each command in a terminal
<MetaMorfoziS> is there any c# editor/compiler for ubuntu ?
<colm> MetaMorfoziS, monodevelop, but the version in the repositories is very old and buggy
<naetrick> william: You mean on boot, or just regularly?
<MetaMorfoziS> thx
<william> just regularly
<dyrne> tolstoy: not the driver you needed?
<odla> tolstoy: try aptitude purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<william> similar to a batch file in windows is what i mean
<naetrick> I'm not sure... look on Google for bash scripts
<odla> tolstoy: sudo before aptitude
<naetrick> I'm a C guy, so I'd honestly do system("command1;command2;command3;..."); ;)
<taylor_> what is the latest release of Wine?
<naetrick> taylor_: 0.9.7
<taylor_> do you know where i can get a .deb of it?
<tolstoy> odla, I get errors.  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<naetrick> taylor_: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<taylor_> thanks
<tolstoy> dyrne, i had the fglrx drivers installed, but 3d wasn't working, so I'm removing everything and reinstalling, only I messed something up with a symbolic link and ldconfig somewhere in there.
<hmrocha> will emacs21 be available as an ubuntu package compiled with gtk2?
<odla> tolstoy: sudo aptitude -f purge
<hmrocha> in dapper maybe
<Evilkiksass> will ubuntu be very slow runing on pc-100 mem?
<colm> Evilkiksass, nope, it runs just fine on a P2 300 with PC-100 mem
<tolstoy> odla, still doesn't work.  seems that if the postremove script tanks, the whole thing tanks.
<Evilkiksass> colm: great then my comp should be good enough
<colm> Evilkiksass, how much mem?
<Tsukoharu> um
<Tsukoharu> question
<Evilkiksass> or rather the question should really be do i run 512mbs at pc100 or 389mbs at pc133
<Artanis> How are you guys doing
<Tsukoharu> colm um it works on my computer at home not on my laptop
<colm> Tsukoharu, ok, so it's not the cd...  have you ever booted any other CD on the laptop?
<Pablo> I have a pcmcia to compact flash adapter... any advice on how to make that hotpluggable?
<Tsukoharu> colm yes before ubuntu, i used the ubuntu cd to install, had a few cd games and such
<colm> Evilkiksass, I'd go for 512 slower over 389 slightly faster, but you'd need to benchmark your usual apps to find out the true answer
<pedrocr> anyone know what I need to do to get a rt2500 USB wifi card to work?
<pedrocr> the module seems to be loaded but I don't get an interface
<Pablo> whats the buss speed of the motheboard Evilkiksass
<amphi> pedrocr: what does sudo ifconfig -a show? rt2500 driver creates ra0 iface IIRC
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone ever heard of a file extension .p65 ??
<Evilkiksass> pablo: i wish i knew :-p its just a junk mobo i found in the garage with a p3 inside and i decided i could use it to start learning linux
<amphi> tonyyarusso: is that a pagebreaker file?
<tolstoy> odla, well, find the deb in /var/cache/apt, dpkg -i'd it, then removed it, so things now are back to some version of normal.
<Pablo> what is the buss speed on the processor Evilkiksass ?
<janno> Is there anyway how i can connect with comp wich uses ubunt and isn't in my network? We are using router. I'd like o accses shared files
<Evilkiksass> pablo: no idea atm, i know its a p3 1ghz
<Tsukoharu> colm is there any way to access the cd instead of booting it?
<Pablo> Evilkiksass, it will say like PIII 1000/133/256
<Pablo> or
<pedrocr> amphi: only eth0, sit0 and lo
<Pablo> Evilkiksass, it will say like PIII 1000/100/256
<colm> Evilkiksass, look for ANY writing on the mobo and try a google (other search engines exist...) you never know what you turn up.  Only once I've not found info this way
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, http://filext.com/ is sometimes right :)
<Evilkiksass> pablo: im at work, cant check that till i get home
<Pablo> ok
<colm> Tsukoharu, what is on the machine right now?
<amphi> tonyyarusso: or file foo.p65 or whatever it is
<Pablo> I have a pcmcia to compact flash adapter... any advice on how to make that hotpluggable?
<amphi> pedrocr: lsmod shows the module loaded?
<Stormx2> DarkIce: TcpSocket.cpp:283: recv error [104] 
<Stormx2>  <-- Any ideas?
<pedrocr> amphi: yes
<dyrne> janno: i like sshfs but the computer you are connecting to will need to be running openssh-server
<amphi> pedrocr: I assume eth0 is a wired nic?
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Says it's a Microsoft Office document...
* sky_ waves hi at everyone
<amphi> tonyyarusso: there ya go, nice and precise ;)
<pedrocr> amphi: yep
<Hanzo__> im just thinkig wether to keep XP or switch to ubuntu.
<bobbyd> hi
<Pablo> hi
<Tsukoharu> colm ultimate boot disk
<amphi> pedrocr: is it a cardbus card (the wifi)?
<pedrocr> amphi: no, USB
<Evilkiksass> hanzo: have you ever useb any linux distribution before?
<Stormx2> Any ideas? :) DarkIce: TcpSocket.cpp:283: recv error [104]  when running "Darkice", a streaming media broadcaster (sends data to a server, server relays)
<Hanzo__> Evilkiksass: no
<amphi> pedrocr: ah... I have no experience with such a chimaera ;)
<Tsukoharu> colm im trying to format my laptop for windows and icant if i cant get cds to work
<pedrocr> amphi: me neither
<Hanzo__> not for any length of time
<colm> Tsukoharu, erm, try a windows installer cd?
<Evilkiksass> hanzo: and do you plan to use this computer for gaming or work? or just jerking off
<Tsukoharu> colm same thing... flashing cursor
<Stormx2> Pretty pretty please!
<colm> Tsukoharu, perhaps your CD drive is deas or needs a clean
<bobbyd> does anyone know how to allow email links to automatically open up thunderbird from a firefox browser?
<tonyyarusso> amphi, nickrud: Well, that still doesn't tell me how to open it.  (btw, Nautilus says "OLE2 compound document storage")
<newbuntie> which one should I install flashplayer-mozilla or flashplugin-nonfree?
<amphi> pedrocr: if you plug it in with the module loaded, do you see anything useful? tail -f /var/log/syslog is useful for that
<Tsukoharu> colm it isnt. it worked right before i installed ubuntu so i know its causing the problem... it doesnt let my sound work, or anything
<sky_> perhapps u shud buy a new one
<pedrocr> " Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) now supports the RT2500 Out of the box. You should be able to plug in the card, go to menu System->Administration->Networking and see an entry for ra0 wireless card in the list."
<amphi> tonyyarusso: try openoffice I guess
<Hanzo__> Evilkiksass: going to porn sites/dling data are my uses.
<pedrocr> amphi: I'll try again
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, if it's a pagemaker file, you're probably out of luck.
<sky_> install universal
<colm> Tsukoharu, I don't really understand what your problem is...  can you give more info?
<Evilkiksass> hanzo: then yeah you should switch to linux
<amphi> pedrocr: there is probably an invisible disclaimer WRT to usb ;)
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, well, I mean I don't know one, but I've never had to look either
<Tsukoharu> amphi is there any way to browse my cd drive through a module
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: That's what filext.com said.
<tonyyarusso> amphi: The question being with what filter in the filter selector?
<amphi> Tsukoharu: what do you mean?
<Hanzo__> does ubuntu have good uptime
<Evilkiksass> hanzo: i would sugest having a second pc with xp on it in case something goes wrong
<amphi> tonyyarusso: I have no idea
<Tsukoharu> amphi browse a cd through linux
<tonyyarusso> amphi: All right.
<amphi> Tsukoharu: just mount it
<hollywoodb> bobbyd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22333
* sky_ always dual boots
<Tsukoharu> amphi nothing happens lol
<amphi> Tsukoharu: huh?
<Evilkiksass> hanzo: what do you mean by uptime?
<Tsukoharu> amphi i mount the disc, nothing happens
<amphi> Tsukoharu: the cd / should appear in /media/cdrom0 or somewhere like that
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: If it is indeed a pagemaker file as it appears, what should I tell the author to do so that I can open it?  (They are someone I have contact with and some control over for this aspect anyway.)
<nickrud> Hanzo__, people have months uptime
<naetrick> Ok, I'm going to try just building everything into the kernel... and then piece by piece compiling as modules, to see what the culprit is
<pedrocr> amphi: there's some read error or something, got to check on that but tomorrow
<amphi> tonyyarusso: if you don't need to edit it, perhaps they could export to ps
<pedrocr> amphi: thanks for the help
<Tsukoharu> amphi how can i get to that directory, like how do i do that lol i know crap about ubuntu commands and dont plan on learnin them
<naetrick> Well, not everything, but everything that was a module
<Hanzo__> how long it can stay up for without crashing, also is ubuntu quite fast?
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, pdf if you need it now. They could tell you some other formats they can use.
<pedrocr> amphi: " rt2500 driver is for pci/pcmcia cards. If you have a usb device you will need the rt2570 driver.", stupid me
<amphi> Tsukoharu: if you don't plan on learning anything, I can't help you
<amphi> pedrocr: ah
<rublind> amphi: can I pm you?
<colm> Tsukoharu, try typing 'help'
<amphi> pedrocr: thanks for the heads up
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, editing, I doubt. I used pagemaker a very long time ago, I think it's pretty proprietary
<naetrick> Hanzo__: It's not ubuntu that will be fast or slow: It depends on the apps you run, your kernel version/settings, window manager, CPU speed, RAM, etc :)
<amphi> rublind: sure
<Hanzo__> ok
<Tsukoharu> amphi no as in i dont want to spend hours learning commands for something im gettin rid of :(
<Hanzo__> g2g now.
<Tsukoharu> amphi im very limited to time
<pedrocr> amphi: and that one doesn't seem to be in the ubuntu kernel for some reason
<Tsukoharu> amphi i typed in help and i got a whole bunch of wierd stuff
<paxmaster> is there a opensource version of navicat
<colm> Tsukoharu, try 'help cd'
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Wow that's dumb.  Okay, I'll get on their case about it and see what we can come up with.
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, crack that whip ;)
<as_284> heellosllo
<Stormx2> I put my problem on ubuntuforums.org... if somebody could take a look... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=730057 =) Sex comes as standard for all those who help out
<as_284> does anyone know how to convert maildir mails to mbox?
<amphi> pedrocr: looks like you get to build it from source then ;(
<IdleOne> how do i get ubuntu to recognise my cd burner?
<as_284> i am migrating from kmail to Evolution
<disastorm> hey
<adapt> oi oi
<Tsukoharu> amphi ok im in the cd rom drive bt when i press dir nothing shows up.
<as_284> anyone?
<disastorm> has anyone here played Ragnarok on Linux?
<Tsukoharu> it just doesnt accept the command
<paxmaster> re: is there a opensource version of navicat
<disastorm> hey
<pedrocr> what do I need to install to get "/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build"?
<sky_> Tsukoharu i suggest reinstalling linux
<Tsukoharu> sky_ i dont want to! lol i want it gone lol
<bobbyd> hollywoodb, thanks thats cool
<nickrud> Stormx2, maybe someone who knows darkice might drop through here, but finding a darkice channel could get you quicker help
<Tsukoharu> sky_ im trying to get rid of it i cant if the cdrom drive isnt working
<dyrne> Tsukoharu: are you trying to list contents in a directory?
<Tsukoharu> dyrne yes -_-
<adapt> anyone have know where i can snag good wmaker or icewm themes?
<dyrne> ls
<dyrne> Tsukoharu: dir == ls in linux
<sky_> than delete partions first and than reinstall system drivers
<Tsukoharu> sky_ cant if i dont know whats wrong with my cd drive
<Tsukoharu> sky_ no cd is loading
<IdleOne> how do i get ubuntu to recognise my cd burner?
<MisterN> n8
<Tsukoharu> dyrne still nothing lol
* sky_ is thinking
<pedrocr> anyone know?
<dyrne> Tsukoharu: are you in /media/cdrom0 directory?
<Tsukoharu> dyrne positive i am
<pedrocr> is "linux-source-2.6.12" enough?
<nickrud> adapt, themes.org has some
<Tsukoharu> dyrne and in the bios it says my cd rom drive is working fine
<IdleOne> pedrocr:  that is latest kernel I believe
<sky_> Tsukoharu does ur system detect the cdrom drive?
<pedrocr> IdleOne: but will it do as a build/ directory=
<pedrocr> IdleOne: ?
<Tsukoharu> sky_ how can i check?
<dyrne> Tsukoharu: most cases as soon as you insert a cd it will show up on your 'desktop' as an icon
<IdleOne> pedrocr:  I dont know :|
<disastorm> hey
<amphi> pedrocr: you could make the symlink, but it will expect to find configured kernel source
<Tsukoharu> dyrne isnt doing it
<disastorm> does anyone know how to get RO to work on linux?
<pedrocr> amphi: so there's no way to compile a new module against the ubuntu kernel?
* sky_ doesnt know wether windows commands will work on linux 
<sky_> ill check
<sagarp> i want to be able to right click the desktop and get an app menu (like xfce) but i want ot keep running gnome, and i like metacity...so is there some alternative wm? i tried using xfwm but the menu on the desktop didnt appear
<amphi> pedrocr: you'll need to install the source package for your kernel
<ompaul> Tsukoharu, to show where you are on filesystem when you are in a terminal the command is >>pwd <<
<nickrud> sagarp, you could try sawfish, that was the gnome wm before metacity.
<colm> Tsukoharu, lets go back to the beginning... what is your problem?
<sagarp> actually i didnt like sawfish =P
<sky_> lmao
<pedrocr> amphi: maybe linux-headers-2.6.12-10 will do
<amphi> pedrocr: _maybe_, but I doubt it
<nickrud> <delete> I did, but it got old
<pedrocr> amphi: I'm saying that because that's what "module-assistant prepare" installs
<IdleOne> how do i get ubuntu to recognise my cd rom / burner ?
<pedrocr> amphi: that and "linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386"
<taylor_> is synaptic donloading slow for anyone else?
<nickrud> sagarp, you can run gnome-settings-deamon inside any desktop or wm, and get the important bits of gnome (I'm pretty sure)
<zebraFusion> how can I remove the past kernel versions from my system.
<gnu2it2> make menuconfig complains wanting gcc-4.3,, i have 4.0.2. do i need a compat or install older version of gcc, or what ?
<pedrocr> amphi: yep, seems to work
<nickrud> gnu2it2, you mean 3.4, right?
<sky_> zebra use a bitorrent to get programms
<gnu2it2> sorry,, wanting 3.4
<nickrud> gnu2it2, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<pedrocr> amphi: it apparently works
<zebraFusion> how can I remove the past kernel versions from my system.
<nickrud> gnu2it2, menuconfig will be able to find that
<pedrocr> I'll have to copy the driver over to try it
<shrike_00> anyone here tried running shareaza in wine?
<pedrocr> I've compiled it in a different box
<Aragorn_Guardian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8608
<Tsukoharu> anyone know how i can check to see if my cd rom drive is working properly?
<Tsukoharu> mabe somethings missing... idk
* nickrud looks for a floppy, but can't find one
<sky_> use linux command
<hmrocha> hello
<Tsukoharu> sky_ which?
<hmrocha> i try running wine but i only get a "Killed" output
<cute_bettong> anyone here play nwn in linux?
<pawel> nickrud: have a look in the bin. ;>
<Aragorn_Guardian> hmrocha:  see the log...
<Aragorn_Guardian> hmrocha:  what app?
<IdleOne> I tried burning a iso using k3b it tells me there is no recording device installed. how can I fix it?
<pawel> nickrud: or try museum. ;>
<william> yay got wpa working
<nickrud> pawel :)
<hmrocha> Aragorn_Guardian: no app, i just type "wine" and i get the word "Killed"
<cute_bettong> does anyone here play neverwinter nights?
<nickrud> cute_bettong, yeah, I have
<froookyo> wehen i click: SYSTEM SETTING then NETWORK PROPERTIES the is a text : " Click the "Administrator Mode"-button to allow modifications." but hell... there is no ADMINISTRATOR MODE -button? please help
<sky_> Tsukoharu use terminal to detect drivers
<hmrocha> Aragorn_Guardian: winecfg shows killed too
<cute_bettong> ok well for those of you that play your all welcome to join my server ^_^
<ompaul> Tsukoharu, do this command and then give a yes or no answer to the question is there output from the command >>cat /etc/fstab | grep cdrom <<
<cute_bettong> and play if you want to
<zebraFusion> how can I remove the past kernel versions from my system.
<pawel> Tsukoharu: copy some files over? ;>
<Aragorn_Guardian> well...try remove your .wine directory...and install wine again...
* sky_ thinks that zebra should SCROLL up
<Aragorn_Guardian> it will create everything you need...in a directory, .wine, there will be fake_windows,etc
<Aragorn_Guardian> wine works fine
<zebraFusion> <sky_> zebra use a bitorrent to get programms
<Artanis> do I have to burn the ubuntu iso with anything special?  I burned it with windows burning program and it wont work
<bimberi> zebraFusion: uninstall them in synaptic (seach for linux-image)
<zebraFusion> What in the world does that mean?
<zebraFusion> bimberi, thanks.
<disastorm> hey guys
<disastorm> have any of u played ragnarok
<sky_> yes get a programm there
<sky_> isohunt
<Artanis> grrrr
<Aragorn_Guardian> look inside for the drives, links to c:, etc...
<nickrud> Arafangion, are you sure you burned it as an iso
<hmrocha> Aragorn_Guardian: i already did that
<bimberi> zebraFusion: yw :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> bad...:/
<zebraFusion> use a bittorrent to get programs? ... Do you even use Linux?
<nickrud> Arafangion, sorry, bad completion
<hmrocha> Aragorn_Guardian: i'm using dapper, maybe that's the problem
<Aragorn_Guardian> so ...see the log...and post in google or in wine maybe...
<IdleOne> zebraFusion:  ignore that read what bimberi  said
<nickrud> Artanis, are you sure you burned it as an iso, not a data disk?
<Aragorn_Guardian> dapper, i dont know...what is?
<sky_> well i thought seing as u are asking a simple question it would require a simple answer
<IdleOne> I tried burning a iso using k3b it tells me there is no recording device installed. how can I fix it?
<Artanis> nickrud I just used the Windows burner thing
<hmrocha> Aragorn_Guardian: the next ubuntu version, current is breezy
<Tsukoharu> ompaul ok i typed it in, i got some thing saying /dev/hdc          /media/cdrom0    udf,iso9660, ro, user, noauto 0            0
<william> what are the plugins needed to play videos inside firefox?
<Artanis> nickrud can you suggest a good program?
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice...
<disastorm> have any of u played ragnarok on linxu
<Artanis> nickrud preferrably free
<dyrne> Aragorn_Guardian: select burn image not data cd
<Aragorn_Guardian> could be...
<nickrud> Artanis, try mounting the disk in windows; if all you see is one file, you burned it wrong
<Aragorn_Guardian> dyrne:  ?? me???
<Aragorn_Guardian> eheheh
<Artanis> nickrud all i see is one file  :-P
<Donvinzk> how can I have all kde in french, I have made an installation in english
<ompaul> Tsukoharu, so your computer sees it, what do you want to do with that CD Rom drive?
<Tsukoharu> ompaul make it work lol
<Tsukoharu> ompaul no cd is booting
<dyrne> Aragorn_Guardian: ach, sorry :)
<nickrud> Artanis, then choose iso when you burn; I don't use windows so I have no Idea if windows can do that, or what's free
<sky_> lmao
<froookyo> PLEASE HELP, i hace thoughts of suicide............wehen i click: SYSTEM SETTING then NETWORK PROPERTIES the is a text : " Click the "Administrator Mode"-button to allow modifications." but hell... there is no ADMINISTRATOR MODE -button? please help
<Aragorn_Guardian> hehheheh..ok
<Artanis> nickrud ok thanks for your help
<nickrud> Artanis, try davecentral.com
<Artanis> nickrud thanks
<nickrud> Artanis, I used to use that one a lot for free stuff
<gtdawg> Hi, I have a question about Aptitude. Is there a way to clear the list of pending items to be added and/or deleted? Thanks.
<ompaul> Tsukoharu, are you trying to write a cd on a ubuntu system?
<Tsukoharu> ompaul more the total opposite, im trying to make it read the cds
<Tsukoharu> ompaul no cd is being read
<ompaul> Tsukoharu, so put a CD in and tell me when it is in, also tell me if it is music or data
<Tsukoharu> ompaul cd is in, data disc
<sky_> okok /media/cdrom0/devcpp-4.9.9.2_setup.exe
<sky_>  what is the vcd
<sky_> cd*
<sky_> Tsukoharu  i maent what is the cd u r inserting?
<Tsukoharu> sky_ its data
<Tsukoharu> sky_ pure data
<ompaul> Tsukoharu, before you go any further, check your desktop and see if there is an icon on the desktop for the CD if so just double click it, if not type this >>mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0<< and tell me did an icon pop up on your desktop
<froookyo> <--- DEAD
<sky_> u said u dont want linux are u wanting to install windows?
<dhalgren> hi! In terms of laptops: does anyone know if booting with the live cd gives an adequate idea of whether Breezy willl install on the machine? Or do I have to actually install for this?
<Seveas> froookyo, exxagerating and over-using caps result in people less willing and likely to help...
<Tsukoharu> says cd is write protected
<sky_>  lol
<alex__> hi!
<Seveas> dhalgren, the live cd wil give quite a good impression, but the installed system is always faster and sometimes can offer you more
<ompaul> Tsukoharu, when does it say this?
<dhalgren> Seveas: thanks, I thought that was the case. Just wanted to check first. Have a good day/night :-)  Bye
<dhalgren> \leave
<Tsukoharu> ompaul after i  type in the mount command it says mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Seveas> dhalgren, /part :)
<ompaul> Tsukoharu, well you really did not want to write to it :)
<sky_> lol :P
<redxx> what can I use to edit my sources.list file? (via shell)
<pinita> hello
<nickrud> redxx, nano
<redxx> thank you nick :D
<Stormx2> I don't want to have to reboot into windows just to stream to shoutcast!!
<william> sudu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> Tsukoharu, do this >>cd /media/cdrom0<< and go for it
<pinita> i instaled NVU on ubuntu, I just have it over here =http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8613 , I want to put it in the menu, what ca I do?
<william> red :)
<ompaul> Tsukoharu, you have access to the drive
<pinita> can i do
<IdleOne> who use gnomebaker?
<sky_> Tsukoharu what the hell r u trying to do anyways?
<pinita> i have gnobaker
<IdleOne> how do I burn an iso and make disc bootable?
<pinita> I try to get on the menu
<newbuntie> can someone tell me why the builtin mechanism for installing missing plugins doesn't work in firefox? is it a permissions issue?
<william> in ubuntu or windows?
<jenda> IdleOne: gimme a sec
<IdleOne> ok jenda
<Tsukoharu> sky_ heres the story; basically im getting rid of linux because i have no access to sound, unfixable, now i want windows back so i can listen to it, but im having trouble using the discs at startup, all they lead to is a blinking cursor.
<william> idle, in windows or ubuntu?
<amphi> IdleOne: if the iso is bootable, just do cdrecord -v foo.iso (assuming cdrecord is set up)
<jenda> IdleOne: It soys burn CD image at the top of the window :) click that.
<amphi> jenda: ;)
#ubuntu 2006-02-19
<pinita>  i instaled NVU on ubuntu, I just have it over here =http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8613 , I want to put it in the menu, what ca I do?
<ompaul> Tsukoharu, so you have a problem with your windows media then
* jenda glares at ompaul 
<ompaul> jenda, i have just discovered this gimme a break
<joao> i'm looking for a module for pinnacle 100i. wherre i can get it?
<colm> pinita, right click on the "Applications" Menu, choose Edit Menus
<Tsukoharu> ompaul well the windows disc... i dont know how i can get it installed if the pc dont recognize it
<IdleOne> jenda:  did that and but it comes up with a window saying it wont be a bootable cd
<sky_> Tsukoharu a: have u download/ installed all linux software b: y cant u boot from installation disk?
<jenda> ompaul: :) I meant the fact that you're following me :)
<IdleOne> -and
<smiley7> how do you make a shortcut for an executable text file ?
<jenda> IdleOne: I think that means the iso is non bootable.
<amphi> smiley7: man ln
<pinita> colm but where do i look the program
<Tsukoharu> sky_ i dont know my genius bro installed ubuntu for me, and i dont know, when i put in the disc and turn off the computer to boot it, when it starts up it goes to a flashing underscore
<ompaul> Tsukoharu, that would be an issue for ##windows, as for your statement that linux is not flexable you are wrong, as for it not detecting your audio I would have to know what audio card you have
<IdleOne> jenda: how can that be its Suse linux iso
<colm> pinita, try pressing Alt+F2 and just typing nvu
<Tsukoharu> ompaul trust me... its a linux problem and crimsun couldnt even find out whats wrong; its a thinkpad model problem with linux
<sky_> Tsukoharu  lemme get this strait u cant access boot menue during startup and it just goes onto cmd
<ompaul> thinkpad which one?
<Tsukoharu> thinkpad 770
<cdubya> can someone help me figger out if I've got something messed up running that would block outgoing mail?
<Tsukoharu> and i tried that modprobe i get 2 errors when i try that, crimsun says its my bios but my BIOS ISNT customizable enough to change those options
<jenda> IdleOne: sorry, no idea.
<sky_> cdubya a firewall? :P
<IdleOne> jenda:  thanks for trying :)
<redxx> Is there anyway to get fluxbox repositories from shell?
<jenda> np
<cdubya> sky_, well, that could certainly be it.....but I don't know how in the world to disable on this system
<smiley7> i made a link to my desktop but i alway have to choose either to display or run. How do i set it up to run on a default click ?
<Tsukoharu> sky_ pretty much... and its a frozen cmd, cant enter any commands or nothing. just a blinking underscore cursor
<cdubya> I removed firestarter, but I don't know what else I need to do
<pinita> colm; but I alkways have to do so, every time i want to use NVU?
<william> can someone help me get embedded video working in firefox, i apt-get mozilla-mplayer but the video downloads to 99% and doesnt play
<ompaul> Tsukoharu, http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/hosted/tp770-mdk100.html it seems to work okay - this may give you some ideas
* sky_ thinks Tsukoharu needs to delete all partitions and start again
<smiley7> i made a link to my desktop but i alway have to choose either to display or run. How do i set it up to run on a default click ?
<pinita> william: you have to download the pluggins
<william> what plug in is that?
<pinita> ummmmmmm           try to enter a site where it have a video
<colm> pinita, open a terminal and type 'locate nvu'
<pinita> colm: oka
<Tsukoharu> ompaul it doesnt work i tried that
<Tsukoharu> ompaul lol
<nickrud> Tsukoharu, correct me if I'm wrong, but you can boot the ubuntu install disk, but you can't boot the windows install disk
<froookyo> now i am in "system-settings" "network properties" both network interfaces are disabled, when i try to enable them, they strictly go back to disabled
<william> yah i went to ebaumsworld.com and the mplayer little built in window shows it downloading but it stops at 99% on everything
<cdubya> gah, isn't there an easy way to tell if there's a firewall running?
<Tsukoharu> nickrud i dont think the ubuntu disc works now either
<Tsukoharu> and shit
<Tsukoharu> now my cd rom drive wont open
<Tsukoharu> lol
<nickrud> william, you might also need to get the codecs
<sky_> Tsukoharu delet partitions
<nickrud> !tell william about codecs
<Zibby> Anyone know how to install on a RAID array on Power PC?
<pinita> colm :  look at this   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8614
<ompaul> Tsukoharu, find your brother give him the laptop tell him to give you a fresh install and only that - then come in  here ... why cos I don't know what has been changed and at this stage nor does anyone else
<Tsukoharu> ompaul he lives 3000 miles away
<nickrud> Tsukoharu, if there's a jumper you can pull or button you can push to reset your machines bios, do that
<sky_> lmao
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone had trouble copying a Thunderbird profile directory from Windows to Linux?  Mine makes TB freeze with nothing of significance in the window when I try to load it.
<william> im sorry can you resend that codec thing, i accidentally closed it
<DUMAiSO> nickrud, It is the jumper near the battery
<nickrud> william sorry :)
* sky_ says delete partions u made to install linux that way no existing traces are left therefor u can install new op system
<nickrud> DUMAiSO, there's always one somewhere
<sky_> */such as windows xp
<naetrick> Ok, has anyone here ever successfully built a custom kernel for Ubuntu?
<pinita> colm
* nuxil is away: ZZzzzZ S z L z E z P z I z N z G zzZZZz
<joao> module for pinnacle 100i
<DUMAiSO> nickrud, yes, but in all mobos I had, there is always a jumper near the battery
<cdubya> can someone PLEASE help me figure out how to disable the firewall on Breezy?
<sky_> Tsukoharu u understand?
<ompaul> cdubya, it is not installed by default - did you install one?
<nickrud> DUMAiSO, ok. I usually find the jumper locator, I'm chicken :)
<Tsukoharu> sky_ understand what?
<colm> pinita, try /usr/bin/nvu
<DUMAiSO> nickrud, I can also try removing the battery =)
<nickrud> lol
<cdubya> ompaul, I installed firestarter, but I don't know much about configuring the firewalls and I haven't messed with it alot. I've got an issue with sending mail via my new ISP and I can get mail fine, but from whatever client I use, I can NEVER send anything.
<cdubya> ompaul, my ISP says I must have a firewall running and wants me to hook up my machine directly to the modem, which I can't do at this point because I don't have time....but I'm needing to get this going ASAP.
<sky_> Tsukoharu  scroll up to what i sed b4
* sky_ cant connect to uni using telnet
<sky_> doh!
<sky_> :)
<brooker> Hi ! I need some help in Unix programming
<brooker> can so help me ?
<Tsukoharu> sky_ but if i delete the partitions,what if my cd drive still dont work... im screwed
<sky_> ur cd drive does work
<Tsukoharu> ok
<colm> brooker, this isn't really the place to ask dev question
<Tsukoharu> so how do i delete the partitions
<ompaul> cdubya, you know if you did that he could prove it, however if you installed firestarted you can remove it with >>sudo apt-get remove --purge firestarter<<
<brooker> ok... where can I ask it ?
<dyrne> cdubya: and maybe sudo iptables -L you should see 3 things input forward and output should all be accept
<ramblingturtle> hello quick question where do i go to tell ubuntu that I am using 5.1 surround sound speaker because I am only getting sound out of part of them
<Bsd-Freak> any one know why ubuntu keeps losing my wireless drivers
<colm> type '/list' and look for unix programming
<cdubya> dyrne, Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<ompaul> cdubya, after that to clear the current firewall do this >> sudo iptables -F <<
<cdubya> target     prot opt source               destination
<cdubya> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<cdubya> target     prot opt source               destination
<cdubya> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<cdubya> target     prot opt source               destination
<ompaul> cdubya, DO NOT PASTE IN HERE
<redxx> Can someone help me with a fluxbox install, PM Please :D
<cdubya> my bad
<nickrud> ramblingturtle, I don't have 5.1, but if I installed it I'd try running alsamixer from the command line
<sky_> Tsukoharu fuck i cant rember the name of the programm but u can find it on isohunt.com
<ompaul> cdubya, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Tsukoharu> brb sky_ switchin to laptop
<ompaul> cdubya, you do not have a firewall installed
<dyrne> cdubya: remove firestarter other than that I dont think its a firewall on your system maybe a router?
<ompaul> cdubya, or at least active
<lmanul> brooker: you can still try and ask your question if you have a precise one
<cdubya> It's never been an issue at all with this router.
<UFO> colm: why shouldnt peoplo ask about dev  things here?
<sky_> yeh
<colm> UFO, "Official Ubuntu support channel "
<sky_> dev
<sky_> c++
<tombs> hi all
<cdubya> What in the world would be set to disallow smtp in the router, I mean, other than some iptables setting to block a particular IP?
<sky_> lmao
<nickrud> UFO, mainly cuz the signal to noise ratio for that stuff on this channel is pretty bad
<Bsd-Freak> any one know why ubuntu keeps losing my wireless drivers
<ompaul> cdubya, okay lets do this the easy way what you showed was no firewall - therefore it is something else - up to and including an error in the email client setup
<UFO> colm: ok... i see ubuntu is not for programming... and it have nothing to do with unix
<ompaul> cdubya, sorry if I am a bit short with you, I am not enjoying this week :-)
* sky_ note to self never use uk mirror again
<cdubya> ompaul, the error is the same in nearly every client I've used....in TB it's an "Address rejected" error, but the number seems to be the same consistently 5.1.0
<colm> brooker, try '/join #unix-programming'
<cdubya> ompaul, no worries, appreciate the help
<disastorm> hey
<william> the week has just begun :)
<disastorm> hey
<disastorm>  does anyone know how to get ragnarok to work ?!?!
<colm> UFO, well it doesn't come with dev libraries so yeah!  it's linux for humans...
<wastrel> hello m'dears.  every time i try to download a certain file my wireless connection drops
<wastrel> any ideas what to look at for this?
<UFO> colm: ;)
<sky_> network configuration
<sky_> ?
<karim> Hello
<colm> UFO, disclaimer...  _I_ use ubuntu for dev... ;)
<sky_> lol colm
<ompaul> cdubya, that looks interesting, let me look at the settings in thunderbird I think I know what you need to set
<wastrel> sky_:  the network config is fine normally, it's just when i try to transfer this one file that my connection drops...  not sure what is dying, the driver, the connection, the interface... never had a problem like this before.
<myki> How do I run fsck?
<geneo93> anyone have deb for seamonkey
<sky_> what happens when u initially try to connect?
<cdubya> ompaul, check this out...... http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,15326932~start=40
<wastrel> sky_:  to download the file?  it starts the download but partway through it dies.
<colm> pinita, any joy?
<nickrud> myki, fsck /dev/hd?? , but be sure that partition is unmounted first
<jalvarezrom> hello all
<sky_> strange if it didnt connect atall that woud be a different story
<mcrawfor> hello, what's the ubuntu equivalent of redhat's chkconfig?
<nickrud> mcrawfor, update-rc.d
<suspended> how do i mount a cue file?
<mcrawfor> nickrud: thanky
<nickrud> mcrawfor, loose equivalent
<myki> nickrud: fsck: command not found
<sky_> hmm
<jalvarezrom> anyone know how to uninstall Xen???
<dyrne> suspended: take a look at cdemu youll have to download from web other than that you need to convert to iso
<IdleOne> jenda you still here?
<suspended> thanks, dyrne
<jenda> IdleOne: aye
<nickrud> myki, sudo fsck
<wastrel> i just downloaded it to my other computer, i'm going to try to scp it.
* sky_ asks wastrel how well do you know ur neighbours
<joao> anyone know how to install pinnacle 100i in ubuntu?
<nickrud> jalvarezrom, sudo apt-get remove xen ?
<myki> nickrud: correct, T U
<IdleOne> jenda: gnomebaker keeps poping out the cd asking me to insert a cd
<IdleOne> its a cd-rw
<jenda> give it a couple... :)
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> I have
<dsas> could someone tell me the difference between the eric3 and eric IDEs in universe?
<IdleOne> but ok
<wastrel> i don't know my neighbors
<jenda> Seriously, no idea. Maybe you need to blank it first?
<jalvarezrom> nickrud, isn't a debian package...
<IdleOne> tried blanking it and it poped it out
<sky_> lol westrel perhapps u shud scan ur drives for viruses
<nickrud> jalvarezrom, then you should be able to do make uninstall from inside the build dir
<cdubya> ompaul, so the 550 error I'm getting is basically my ISP telling me I'm relaying?
<sky_> or use network to scan for other users
<nickrud> jalvarezrom, I have no idea if uninstall is properly made for xen, but I would assume so.
<jalvarezrom> nickrud, how I know what's the buid directory?
<tsukoharu> sky_,  back
<sky_> wb
<nickrud> jalvarezrom, the same dir you built it in
<sky_> where been?
<tsukoharu> sky_ How can i delete the partitions
<technomancy_> anybody use a mac USB keyboard with regular PC ubuntu?
<jalvarezrom> i installed it with a script called install.sh but i don see the make program
<sky_> u need to use a programm to do it whereas u wud normally do it from boot
<tsukoharu> sky_ whats the program name?
<sky_> try look in isohunt.com
<sky_> cant remember try looking there
<sky_> it is there somewhere
<tsukoharu> isohunt has thousand upon thousands of things
<tsukoharu> i dont have enough time to look
<sky_> yes but specify ur search lol
<nickrud> jalvarezrom, ah, well, you'd probably need to get the uninstall instructions from the same place you got the install from.
<tsukoharu> to what exactly
<wastrel> delete partitions?
<wastrel> you'd use fdisk or a variant
<sky_> he cant
<jalvarezrom> ok, nickrud thanks
<scam> is there a way to make ubuntu play more then one audio file at once?
<scam> like gaim and xmms?
<henk2> I just debboostrapped a new ubuntu to run inside colinux. I tried base-config to configure the system but it does not do much. Has this functionality been moved to somewhere else in ubuntu ? I'm now using dselect to install some more packages. What will be my next step to get this bare system to install to a full ubuntu ?
<ompaul> cdubya, okay my suspicion is that you have to authenticate before you sent mail, I can't find such a setting however I am looking in the space on thunderbird on the menu edit preferences choosing an account and server settings and something in there - but what exactly - you could also do this start thunderbird in a terminal and see if you get any specific failure message that might give more of a clue
<sizzam> i found a post that says 'xdvdshrink' is available in a repo somewhere, anyone know where?
<nickrud> jalvarezrom, possibly it installed to /usr/local
<nickrud> henk2, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to go all the way
<cdubya> ompaul, k, I'll poke around a bit.....I know that it's an auth issue at least at this point, but I can't seem to get Evolution to auth either......
<cdubya> ompaul, thanks
<DUMAiSO> scam, your soundcard should be able to do this
<scam> DUMAiSO, i though so.. but i get audio device is in use all ready
<technomancy_> scam: what program? programs using esd should not have that problem
<william> hey i need help editing my GRUB. im trying to change my default boot to windows after 10 seconds or whatever, but i have to enter a number, the default is 0 so i dont know what number windows would be
<sky_> lalalalala
<sky_> need a decent trojan
<sky_> no wait
<nickrud> william, count the lines on the boot selection screen, starting at 0, till you get to you windows
<sky_> need a decompiler
<william> ok thanks :)
<dsas> nickrud: that solution will only last as long as the auto magic kernel thingy doesn't include any new kernels.
<scam> tearfate, just my basic gnome sounds effect all other programes
<scam> and when i play xmms i dont get any gaim or gnome sounds
<sky_> laterz all
<technomancy_> so my apple usb keyboard seems to not respond to alt, ctrl, or super keys
<nickrud> dsas, true: I don't know a permanent fix though
<trinitrogen> Whenever I boot up my laptop, it takes forever to "Configure Network Interfaces". Is it trying to get a IP from DHCP?
<dsas> nickrud, william, you probably want to move the windows lines to the top of the automagic kernel bit
<henk2> hmm anyone know a *fast* mirror (i'm in europe) i've tried a few and they all reach about 100KB/sec
<nickrud> dsas, what windows line :)
<william> yah i could but then i would probably screw up the formatting lol
<dyrne> trinitrogen: my /etc/network/interfaces file reads iface eth0 inet dhcp
<william> nick, do i count the line "Others operating systems"
<nickrud> william, yes
<trinitrogen> dyrne: I don't know what that means :)
<LadyNikon> william: dual booting?
<kbrooks> DSC: "We will not object to non-free works that are intended to be used on Debian systems, or attempt to charge a fee to people who create or use such works."
<trinitrogen> dyrne: I'd like it to not try and lease an IP, the wireless on my campus uses WPA and I have to run a script and use WPA supplicant to get it to work
<kbrooks> Why object? And a fee would be reasonable. Why isnt it?
<dsas> nickrud, williams: From "# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS" to the bottom of the file needs to be moved to be above the "### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST" line
<nickrud> dsas, that'll work (changing the automagic stuff) until grub gets ?
<kbrooks> er
<william> yes
<nickrud> * updated
<kbrooks> Why not object
<riciqwe> how come I can't run synaptic package manager ? I get "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root: Wrong password"
<Court> hey guys could somone help me? How do i start a terminal? I am new to ubuntu!
<LadyNikon> riciqwe: yikes
<trinitrogen> Court, should be on the top of yoru screen, black box
<dsas> nickrud: yeah, So if you move the windows bit to be above the automagic kernel bit then windows will always be entry 0
<riciqwe> LadyNikon, ??
<nickrud> riciqwe, use your user password
<william> applications, accessories, terminal
<LadyNikon> Court: look for it under aplls i think
<nickrud> dsas, ok
<LadyNikon> yeah what william said
<dyrne> trinitrogen: not sure about wireless at bootup sorry
<dsas> nickrud: Have i explained that right?
<trinitrogen> dyrne: its cool
<riciqwe> nickrud, nothing happens
<Court> thank you very much
<Court> thanks William!
<eyedol59> hello to everyone!!
<nickrud> dsas, I see your point; but does grub have a way around an altered menu.lst during an upgrade?
<nickrud> riciqwe, open from the top menu bar, system->admin->synaptic, and enter your normal user password: does that work?
<eyedol59> can anybody tell me where does ubuntu keep the moudules?.I am looking the forcedeth module
<riciqwe> nickrud, it doen't ask for a password
<riciqwe> nickrud, and nothing happens
<william> is there anyway to get my wireless working at start up so i dont have to run iwconfig + dhclient?
<UFO> eyedol59: try in console locate modules
<dsas> nickrud: Uhm, you mean when you install a new version of grub? You get the same two choices you get with every other config file I guess, keep yours or roll with the new ones.
<nickrud> riciqwe, in a terminal, type sudo synaptic and enter your password: what happens?
<riciqwe> nickrud, nothing
<matt24> is there anyone in here that can help me setup ati drivers for 3d
<UFO> william: do you use ndiswrapper
<nickrud> dsas, yeah. And which is easier for a new user, answering that, or changing menu.lst? (a rhetorical question)
<Razor-X> Hmmm... can someone help me getting GLX working?
<william> no, some people run a sourceforge for my network card so i used there drivers
<scam> Razor-X, what video card do you have?
<nickrud> riciqwe, did it ask for your password at all?
<Razor-X> I have a copy of nvidia.ko on the HDD, but when I try to modprobe it, it tells me there's no device.
<dsas> nickrud: But if you're going to change menu.lst to start windows by default then you're going to get prompted anyway.
<Razor-X> But, ``lspci -v'' shows it u.
<Razor-X> *up.
<eyedol59> anybody knows if an ubuntu module will work on a debian system?
<riciqwe> nickrud, yes, but after that it did nothing
<Razor-X> scam: nVidia TNT2 with nvidia-glx-legacy.
<dyrne> ubotu: tell matt24 about ati
<nickrud> dsas, point to you :)
<matt24> I have just used the ati installer
<matt24> but have no idea what it installed
<nickrud> riciqwe, then I'm not sure. try sudo ls, do you get a directory listing?
<matt24> need some help please
<riciqwe> nickrud, nope
<nickrud> riciqwe, sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<UFO> dosnt gnome have an network conf tool... donno because kde
<nightwatch> hi, how can I bring up nfs server in ubuntu? maybe it is not installed for default and I didnt find the right packet into apt list
<nickrud> UFO, system->admin->networking
<riciqwe> nickrud, nothing
<dyrne> UFO: or sudo network-admin
<nightwatch> ops, I found it
<navarone> matt what vidcard?
<matt24> ati x800 pro
<nickrud> riciqwe, it sounds like you have something wrong in your account setups, or permissions. Type groups ; is admin in that line, along with cdrom and the like?
<naetrick_> How do I fix this?
<naetrick_> arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o: In function `sys_call_table':
<naetrick_> : undefined reference to `sys_ioprio_get'
<Court> Does anyone know where i can change my screesaver?
<naetrick_> When compiling 2.6.11 source, which I got from apt-get
<popey> Court: system --> preferences --> screensaver
<Razor-X> I tried compiling the nVidia drivers via the included setup.
<Razor-X> But, it fails.
<Court> Thank you popey!!
<popey> Razor-X: have you tried getting the nvidia-glx package?
<nickrud> naetrick, the 2.6.11 source is bad, from what I hear.
<riciqwe> nickrud, I've logged in as root, and edited that sudoers file and now it seems ok
<Court> Popey: I dont have that option
<nickrud> riciqwe, good
<naetrick_> nickrud: Really? hmm
<dyrne> matt24: can you take back for a 9200 or newer nvidia? :)
<popey> court, ubuntu breezy?
<amphi> naetrick_: you'd be better of with kernel.org src IMHO
<Court> only screen resolution
<amphi> naetrick_: *better off
<naetrick_> amphi: 'Tis not working, unfortunately
<Court> dapper
<amphi> naetrick_: are you using kernel-package?
<naetrick_> Whatever I try
<naetrick_> amphi: Yes
<naetrick_> make-kpkg
<matt24> I wish I had gotten a 6800gt now
<popey> Court: i have dapper and I have *two* screensaver entries
<naetrick_> It builds, but I have boot problems
<amphi> naetrick_: it won't build?
<naetrick_> as you read earlier
<geneo93> naetrick the nvidia installer needs patch
<amphi> uhuh
<nickrud> naetrick, you mean the source in hoary, right? that's bad, it should never have been released
<Court> Very odd I know, it has the option for screen resolution but not screen saver
<dyrne> matt24: its a fine card but not sure about driver support in linux..
<naetrick_> now it gives "Unable to mount VFS on root drive" or something to that effect...
<matt24> I know
<nads> can anyone tell me why "rm -rf *.class" doesn't erase all the class files including the ones in the subsdirectories please?
<matt24> thats what I have been hearing
<popey> Court: open a terminal, then type gnome-screensaver-preferences
<garface> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<rewt_> whats the command to kill the gdm?
<naetrick_> rewt_: ps -ef | grep gdm
<Razor-X> nads: Because, by definition, `*' in a Bourne-compatible shell only matches all the files in a directory.
<Court> oh thank you so much!:-P
<naetrick_> look for the PID; kill PID
<nickrud> Court, apt-cache policy gnome-screensaver should say installed
<popey> rewt_: killall gdm
<rewt_> maetrick will that restart it aytomatically?
<Razor-X> naetrick_: What do you want to do with GDM?
<nads> Razor-X, then how would i perform what i wanted to do?
<Razor-X> nads: Hmmm....
<Court> popey, do i put the - in there?
<Razor-X> You may want to get an ls done, sed/grep/awk out the etries you need, then chug rm at them.
<scam> alright in alsamixer.. i cant unmute both sides of my surround
<Razor-X> *entries
<scam> is there something special i got to do
<Razor-X> By the way.
<scam> then just hitting the m key
<nads> Razor-X,  can you show me an example? i'm kind of new at scripting / bashing... :)
<Razor-X> You restart gdm, the correct way, using ``sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart''.
<popey> Court: I don't understand the question.
<matt24> I need flash for firefox
<matt24> can someone help
<scam> matt24 apt-cache search flash
<popey> matt24: sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin
<Court> I got it, sorry! Thank you again I really appreciate it, my b/f put this on my laptop and i cannot figure anything out!
<nickrud> !tell matt24 about flash
<Razor-X> nads: Actually, easier still.
<popey> Court: it's no problem
<matt24> thanks guys
<matt24> sorry about being a noob
<popey> Court: I "ubuntu"'ed my wifes computer, I'm sure she curses me sometimes
<Stormx2> Im trying to play a video stream. Totem crashes, and VLC doesn't even try. XMMS can get the audio fine. Suggestions?
<nickrud> matt24, that's a correctable condition, nothing to be sorry for ;)
<Razor-X> nads: You want to write a simple ``for'' loop.
<Court> i used to have susey and it was sooo much easier!
<ba> hehe if only i could convince my gf to use ubuntu
<matt24> I had to get about from winblows xp. too much spyware and viruses
<popey> Court: to be fair I wouldn't give my wife dapper, she uses breezy.. dapper is too new (and broken) for her
<Razor-X> nads: And you can use multiple for loops for multiple subdirectories, unless you don't want to specify each subdirectory.
<cyphase> http://www.sgs-international.com/http2.0/index.html
<popey> ba: mine had no choice :)
<Court> popey: he told me i would like it more, it seems real nice so far, i just have to find things!!
<popey> she deals with children, I deal with things that have plugs on
<navarone> popey...thats a nice valentine card there...lol
<popey> :D
<Razor-X> nads: It gets complicated then, and you may want to do some research into BASH globbing (since ZSH is much better about these things.).
<ba> popey, my gf still lives with her dad, who wont even give her admin in windows so she can install software
<ba> hes a nazi i swear
<popey> :)
<Razor-X> ba: My dad did that ;).
<navarone> ba...maybe he is trying to keep his pron stash secret...;)
<ba> popey, so i enter as admin using F8 and install stuff anyway
<ba> it pisses him off so much
<Court> ok well i might have to ask you a few more questions if you dont mind popey
<Razor-X> ba: Got a Linux disc, installed, made GRUB have a small timeout to start, et voila. C'est le transparent programme en informatique.
<nads> Razor-X,  sounds weird that you have to do such a simple task with scripting....
<popey> Court: while I'm here, ask away
<Razor-X> nads: It's not simple if you're dynamically giving subdirectories.
<sizzam> whats the best command to use to mount a file.img' file?
<popey> (others can answer too)
<ba> did you know you can enter as admin in windows using F8 and usually its not password protected
<ba> you just have to enter as safemode
<popey> sizzam: is it an ISO file?
<popey> sizzam: what does "file file.img" say?
<Razor-X> I've forgotten most of my Windows knowledge, sorry.
<Nwallins|home> anyone using dvd::rip?  i have ripped the dvd and am attempting to transcode (~2 hrs).  i had started last night, but it's trying to do multiple passes, and the 2nd pass overwrote the 1st before i stopped it, leaving me with 19MB file instead of a 1.4 GB file.  any idea how to turn off multiple passes, or at least configure it not to overwrite?
<Court> popey thank you!
<Razor-X> I'ld probably rated as a Windows n00b.
<popey> Nwallins|home: isn't there a way to tell transcode to do "lumps" of files, 900MB in size or something?
<sizzam> popey, yes, its an iso, i know how to mount that.   thanks for the tip
<popey> Nwallins|home: I thought it was the default actually
<nickrud> I'm not a windows n00b, it just that windows has passed me by
<Nwallins|home> popey: yes, according to CD size.
<Nwallins|home> popey: the problem is, if i leave it unattended, it will try a 2nd pass and overwrite the previous efforts
<popey> sizzam: use "loopback" it's in the man page for the mount command, type "man mount" and look down the bottom for "loop"
<nads> Razor-X, ok i'll look into it. thanks
<navarone> nickrud...it's like you are looking out the window on a train and nothing changes...lol
* popey paints a scene on the outside of the train window
<Court> would you help me with Realplayer, i cant find it!
<sizzam> popey, is that what this step does:   sudo modprobe loop
* popey quickly repints the train
<scam> Court, try locate realplayer
<nickrud> navarone, with a deep grey mist obscuring the distance :)
<popey> sizzam: no, you want a mount command
<popey> Court: www.real.com/linux
<Nwallins|home> popey: if multiple passes means a better transcode, then I might elect for that for my most important backups (~6 hrs for 3 passes), but right now I just want to come back after 2 hrs and have the movie ready
<navarone> nickrud sometimes interrupted by a blue screen
<Court> all i have is movie player
<popey> Nwallins|home: I am no transcode expert I'm afraid
<sizzam> popey, hows this look:   sudo mount file.img /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<Court> ok, i will try it thank you
<nickrud> Court, you do not want the realplayer from the repos
<popey> Court: you can download and install real
<Nwallins|home> popey: thanks anyway
<nickrud> !tell court about realplayer
<popey> sizzam: that looks about right
<sizzam> thanx
<nickrud> navarone, I haven't seen one of those in years, except for screensavers
<garface> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Court> after i downloaded it to my desktop what do i do?
<garface> i tried getting easyubuntu from the link above and i think the file is corrupted does anyone know where i can get a good one
<popey> court, can't remember, what type of file is it? a .sh file?
<Court> there were two, will the rpm self extracting wor?k
<Court> bin
<popey> Court: I *think* you just run it
<popey> Court: if you run it as you it will install in your home directory in a place of your choosing
<popey> Court: if you run it as root using "sudo realplayer....bin" then you can install it somewhere for everyone to use
<ratschnowski> hello, once i made changes to /etc/crontab , do i have to "activate" those changes somehow?
<popey> Court: hwoever.. now I think about it there may be a packaged version
<ratschnowski> i mean, is there a process that has to be reloaded before those changes are enabled?
<popey> Court: yeah.. sudo apt-get install realplayer :)
<popey> sorry
<theboywhogotlost> Is there a log of all the commands entered in the shell?
<popey> theboywhogotlost: history
<popey> theboywhogotlost: type "history" or cat ~/.bash_history
<popey> to get a biiiig list
<scam> why cant i unmute both channels in alsamixer for my surround
<theboywhogotlost> how about replys from the commands?
<nm> anyone here using freenx?
<nm> or nx at all, for that matter
<popey> theboywhogotlost: type !nnn where nnn is the number you see in "history"
<Court>  ok here is what i got:Couldn't display "/home/ubuntu/Desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin"
<tatters> what is a tty?
<popey> Court: open a terminal from Applications --> accessories --> terminal and do "sudo apt-get install realplayer" (this wont use what you just downloaded, but may work better anyway)
<scam> Court, put ./ in front of it
<bimberi> theboywhogotlost: "replies" aren't logged - there's only in the scroll buffer of your terminal
<popey> theboywhogotlost: sorry, misunderstood
<starscalling> if i disconnect brb sowwie
<popey> theboywhogotlost: thought you meant replays
<theboywhogotlost> !nnn does not do anything
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, theboywhogotlost
<tatters> A TTY is also known as a TDD (Telecommunications Device for the Deaf) ?
<popey> tatters: is it?
<tatters> I dunno
<theboywhogotlost> Well thank you all for your help
<navarone> Itatters tty is short for teletypewriter
<navarone> or teletype
<tatters> oh tight I used one of them yrs ago
<popey> ahh happy days printing out program listings on a teletype connected to a Pr1meOS computer
* popey wanders off in a haze
<tatters> with 8 bit paper tape
<tatters> lol they still around
<popey> haven't seen one for years
<nads> what's the command to search for specific text in files within a directory?
<navarone> tatters...if you ahve dictionary installed...which you probably do...you can open it go to preferences and choose free online computing dictionary and learn all kinds of jargon there...<s>
<popey> nads: grep
<geneo93> tatters:  just type man tty in terminal
<amphi> navarone: yeah, local dictd is a Good Thing(TM)
<tatters> so its just an old world name for the terminal?
<amphi> tatters: if you do that, also install dict-devil
<bimberi> ye olde terminal :)
<Court> popey: sorry i keep bothering you here is what it said ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install realplayer
<Court> Reading package lists... Done
<Court> Building dependency tree... Done
<Court> E: Couldn't find package realplayer
<tatters> k gunna look it up just took top google result
<popey> court: hmm, looks like some of the repositories have not been enabled
<nads> popey,  wouldn't i have to do something like cat filename | grep <whatever expression> ?
<navarone> amphi...it's pretty cool to have...I tried looking up some arabic words and they even print them on right side of display just as it is written...nicely thought out
<Court> ok, i do that in the package manager correct?
<popey> nads: grep <expression> <file>
<nm> i've just seen about 5 questions i already answered myself by using google
<nm> come on guys
<nads> popey,  oh :)
<Court> can i do the same for java too?
<popey> court: you could
<popey> Court: yes
<popey> Court: there is a guide on the ubuntu website that tells you this :)
<scam> na then justfuckinggoogleit.com
<popey> Court: let me find it for you
<Court> thank you!
<popey> Court: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-java
<navarone> nm...google is like a old uncle who isn't gonna leave you anything in his will but tells you everything you could ever want to know about something like wasps...except why...<s>
<popey> Court: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html too
<sizzam> if i am playing an mp3, and then i go to a webpage that has flash with audio, i cant hear the audio.  in order to hear the flash audio, i have to close down the mp3 player and then close firefox and reopen it
<tatters> so would it be a good idea to dissallow all root logins via tty or does ubuntu do that by default anyways?
<amphi> nm: a plea for sanity? ;)
<Court> i appreciate it once i get java, realplayer, i should be ok
<Court> thanks!!!!
<amphi> tatters: ubuntu disables root
<popey> Court: nah, you'll want flash after that :)
<nm> i'm just frustrated because i suspect nobody will be able to help me with my freenx problem
<nm> :/
<popey> Court: then something else :)
<Court> lol, is it the same way?
<Razor-X> nm: Shoot, some of use are bound to help.
<amphi> nm: I've never used it I'm afraid
<nm> which i've spent quite a bit more time researching than some of the folk with problems that are presenting them here
<popey> Court: it's all on that page :)
<Razor-X> Or, look at me, my GLX doesen't seem to work.
<nm> i have freenx installed, and configured
<nm> it accepts the client connection no problem
<popey> nm, I have never used it either, sorry
<tatters> so its set up like that by default amphi?
<nm> everything looks good in the log file
<c0sm0> i have a newbie question if anyone would like to help....
<nm> but it just dies,
<popey> c0sm0: go
<nm> citing 'remote proxy requests end session'
<nm> from client side
<nm> and unlike the usual culprit i've seen on several forums
<nm> there is no cookie/auth mismatch
<rewt_> i tried installing gdesklets...after completion the transparency was messed up. i found a forum in ubuntu that was suposed to fix this by right clicking the gdesklets icon and hitting configuration.....when i do that its like im only right clicking the menu...is something wrong with my gdm?
<c0sm0> thanks popey - i would like to update firefox to 1.5 but i don't know what to do with the archive i've downloaded
<amphi> nm: google knows nothing? what about /usr/share/doc/freenx or whatever?
<nm> google knows nothing relevant
<Razor-X> Oh by the way, is there an NX server for Windows?
<nm> people with similiar problems were just doing something wrong with their authentication keys
<nm> razor: a commercial version, yes
<popey> c0sm0: ubuntu breezy?
<Razor-X> nm: Gratis, though?
<c0sm0> yes ;)
<colm> nm, i was afk - i'm using freenx right now...
<nm> freenx is a free implementation built using the libraries that nomachine.com released under GPL
<nm> colm: have you ever had the clients just not finish the connection
<nm> and have a working X screen?
<popey> c0sm0: dunno, I use 1.0.7
<nm> it says everything is good
<Court> Thanks guys, bye for now!
<nm> but when i click 'details' in the windows client
<colm> nm, stable as you like for me
<nm> the last line simply says "remote proxy requested end session"
<c0sm0> heheh ok thanks
<matt24> can someone help me.  I have my ati drivers installed. need to find out why in my ati control planel the drivers are showing mesa3d
<rewt_> so is my gdm messed up?
<nm> NX Client 1.5 for windows
<nm> freenx 1.4
<taylor_> is wine and xine the same thing?
<nm> or nxserver 1.4
<nm> even
<colm> working x screen with higher res than the server plus audio!  (no soundcard in server).
<nm> taylor: wine allows you to run programs that use windows api
<nm> xine is a media player
<Razor-X> nm: I couldn't find the server for Windows, heh.
<nm> razor: www.nomachine.com
<nm> there isn't a free one
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<nm> unless freenx has been ported to windows
<nm> ;)
<taylor_> why is the one in the repos so old?
<amphi> so old?
<Zoohouse> What app do folks on Linux use to make Flash movies??
<Psi-Jack> Zoohouse: Macromedia Flash, in Windows 2000, under VMWare.
* rewt_ will never figure this out
<LadyNikon> hey did vpnc get taken out?
<amphi> Zoohouse: emacs ;)
<taylor_> why is the wine in the repos so old?
<LadyNikon> out of the apt-get tree?
<Zoohouse> not good ... :(
<Psi-Jack> Does anyone here use OpenLDAP?
<Zoohouse> ok thanks
<bolthman> hello everyone i just finished installing my ubuntu but i dont know how connect to internet, i have a modem and dns numbers (now im in other PC) someone can help me?? really i dont understand a lot of programing but im traying to learn
<bimberi> nm: i use FreeNX but can't really help sorry.  I used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX to set mine up, maybe something there might help
<nm> maybe, thanks, i'll check it out
<bolthman> thanks bimberi
<LadyNikon> bolthman: do you have a ethernet cable plugged in?
<colm> nm, second that on the wiki front.  got me going too
<navarone> is there anything worse than password protected .rar's <sigh>
<rewt_> bolthm...system>administration>networking
<Psi-Jack> navarone: Password protected ACE archives.
<tatters> no password protected rar?
<mArtin_M> hi
<bimberi> yw :)
<popey> Nakkel: password protected .lzh files
<popey> oops
<bolthman> mmm my modem is conected
<popey> navarone: password protected .pak files :)
<navarone> Psi-Jack, I am assuming it is password prob...I just installed rar package and it works with Archive Manager...but won't extract
<rewt_> anyone in here have any luck with gDesklets?
<LadyNikon> bolthman: configure it.
<nm> needless proprietary compression formats
<mArtin_M> a question... what`s the next version of ubuntu... before Breezzy? if there`s one... does exist any repositories for testing? thanks
<nm> blarg
<bolthman> but how??
<rewt_> dapper drake
<LadyNikon> bolthman: in the networking section
<nm> .bz2 > .lameerr i mean .rar/.ace/etc...
<LadyNikon> click on networking
<bur[n] er> before breezy?
<colm> rewt_, i've got a rather pretty old fashioned wristwatch on my desktop, so yeah
<rewt_> hoay
<bolthman> ok, i will try, thanks!!!
<scam> while using toten playing an avi movie i get this .. "an error occurred, the audio device is busy. is another program using it?"
<taylor_> is there anything that can scan ubuntu for viruses, spyware,  and anything else that can slow it down because yesterday ubnuntu was goin twice as fast
<bimberi> ubotu tell mArtin_M about dapper
<scam> i though linux can play multiple things at a time
<mArtin_M> bolthman, thanks, do u know about repositories?
<rewt_> colm.... how do you get into the configure to set up the transparency? mine is just a black background?
<fangorious> anyone able to use gnome's "Create PDF" print driver in epiphany?
<LadyNikon> bolthman: under system.. admin.. network setting
<bur[n] er> scam: maybe with XGL :)
<mArtin_M> thanks bimberi
<bur[n] er> scam: or at least a nice sound card
<LadyNikon> you should see your cards
<taylor_> is there anything that can scan ubuntu for viruses, spyware,  and anything else that can slow it down because yesterday ubnuntu was goin twice as fast
<LadyNikon> ethernet.. modem and in my case wifi
<bolthman> i dont know anything heheh
<BigDaddy> Hey guys! I made it
<scam> bur[n] er, i got a nice nvidia snd card
<popey> taylor_: clamav
<scam> digital
<sandro> Hi there
<colm> rewt_, alpha blending... - probably down to your graphics driver?  dunno just worked for me
<fangorious> actually i guess it's a cups driver, not gnome
<BigDaddy> I'm in Ubuntu and finally have an internet connection
<bur[n] er> scam: oh oh oh, audio!!!
<bimberi> mArtin_M: yw :)
<scam> bur[n] er, what you think i said?
<LadyNikon> bolthman: you can click on "configure"
<bur[n] er> scam: videos
<henk> hi, i'm installing ubuntu-desktop to a system without a physical monitor (colinux) I'd like to export the desktop to xwin running on the windows host. How can i do that best ?
<colm> rewt_, scratch that - not alpha, thinking about drop shadows... sorry
<rewt_> cccolm chat?
<Smeggy> hi, I just comiled 2.6.16-rc3 on my iBook g4 in breezy without problem -- everything works perfectly -- however the sleep light on the ibook now appears to flash and function as a harddrive activity light? any suggestions as to why?
<rewt_> *colm
<colm> rewt_, not registred nick, meet you on #gDesklets
<sandro> I've got a newbie question. Today i've moved my sound card to another pci slot, since my geforce needed a new cooling system (a big one), and now i've got no sound....
<bolthman> ok! im going to leave this and i will try, im going back later ok?? thank Ladynikon!!!
<bur[n] er> henk: cygwin... get the X server for cygwin and look for startx.bat in your windows install
<LadyNikon> bolthman: good luck ;)
<sandro> ....how can i manage to solve this problem?
<BigDaddy> scam - did you install the nvidia driver yet?
<BigDaddy> oh, you said sound card
<BigDaddy> nm
<scam> BigDaddy, yes
<BigDaddy> I am getting ready to do my graphics driver
<nm> ?
<scam> but it doesnt let me change any settings
<navarone> nm, nm=no matter
<henk> bur[n] er, i think i got the windows part down (using xwin32 instead of cygwin). I was wondering about how to configure linux to get it to not use a monitor but to use an external x-server
<bur[n] er> henk: then use putty with the "x forwarding" checkbox set and run gui apps
<nm> hehe
<BigDaddy> I was curious if it is any easier to do the nvidia graphics driver than it was under mandrake
<BigDaddy> nm=nevermind
<bur[n] er> henk: no config there... just ssh with the -X command from windows (or with teh checkbox in putty)
<nm> no, nm = my initials, and part of the bin-utils distribution
<nm> ;D
<lora_> hello everyone i am new here..
<Razor-X> nm: :D.
<BigDaddy> hola lora_
<lora_> hello there bigdaddy
<Razor-X> lora_: Don't be afraid to ask a question.
<BigDaddy> lol, sorry nm
<dyrne> BigDaddy: nvidia is pretty painless
<Razor-X> The only question you shouldn't ask is whether to ask a question.
<BigDaddy> I am on the unofficail faq now
<IXKoDiaKXI> can anyone help me with a wireless card problem?
<henk> burner so i start the x-server on windows... run putty with -X and log in to the linux and type  startx ?
<bur[n] er> henk: no...
<dyrne> BigDaddy: ubuntuguide? try wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<bur[n] er> you run your apps that way... login via putty and run "gaim" or "gedit" or etc.
<henk> bur[n] er, no i want to have a full desktop running
<lora_> I have installed ubuntu, fyi, but I have a lot of errors when trying to install wine as instructed in this site: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<bur[n] er> henk: use vnc!
<BigDaddy> is it just more up to date?
<henk> seperate apps already work
<LadyNikon> hey how do i set up NAT using ubuntu
<LadyNikon> is there something i should install specifically?
<IXKoDiaKXI> can anyone help me?
<BigDaddy> lora_ - oh god, wine? I have never got that to work
<dyrne> lora_: wine has a pretty good walkthrough for ubuntu on their site
<Razor-X> Has anyone here toyed with the idea of starting X with a *very* minimalistic WM, and then starting a VNC session in it with your WM of choice?
<Razor-X> That way, you can detach/attach your X session as you do a screen session.
<BigDaddy> IXKoDiaKXI - I am new too, I have been all over the forums looking for help with pppoe, I kept finding wireless entries there
<henk> bur[n] er, but how do i start ths kdm/gdm in the linux without a physical montor ? To use vnc this needs to be running i guess
<BigDaddy> have you looked there already?
<suzy_> Have a beautiful day , everyone........Peace
<nm> ladynikon: you mean use your ubuntu box as a NAT router?
<nm> or access a network through one
<RickKnight> IXKoDiakXI:What sort of problem?
<bur[n] er> henk: you can install tightvnc server... it doesn't depend on a local X
<scam> whats a good program to watch movies with?
<scam> other then toten
<nm> brb
<Psi-Jack> Does anyone here use OpenLDAP?
<amphi> scam: mplayer
<arrinmurr> Razor-X: i wonder if vnc is fast enough for normal use
<LadyNikon> nm: yes
<Razor-X> arrinmurr: Yeah, that's where I was wondering too. On a completely local connection, I wonder how it works.
<Razor-X> Or maybe even a FreeNX server.
<IXKoDiaKXI> i got my card installed using ndswrapper and everthing went fine... except when i try to specify the essid
<IXKoDiaKXI> nothing happens it just wont connect to my router or any router for that matter
<cappiz> is it possible to have any kind of installation of lvm with a kind of a raid support... so if one disk fails only data at that current device is lost?
<henk> bur[n] er, that sounds alright.. so I get my ubuntu-desktop install finished. install tightvns-server, run that, install a vnc client on windows and connect to tightvnc... so how do i tell kde/gnome to run in the tightvnc ?
<lora_> lbye everyone
<Clint-> hi all, any good advice how I can add the kubuntu flight for testing on my ubuntu 5.10 breezy badger.. kde for some reason, doesn'  auto mount my lacie 80 gb usb/firewire  external hard drive... or should i just wait til official
<RickKnight> IXKoDiakXI: Are you using wpa_supplicant? WHat version?
<IXKoDiaKXI> no
<Clint-> okay I think I know
<IXKoDiaKXI> i tried with and with out WEP and thats it
<Clint-> have to add repositories for the dapper..
<Clint-> for flight :)
<arrinmurr> Razor-X: well, it's quite easy to find out ;)
<tatters> Ubuntu does not support clamAV but the version I am stuck with has a major vuneralabilty
<RickKnight> IXKoDiakXI: Are you getting an IP? Assuming dhcp.
<BigDaddy> OK, maybe I am missing something here. I opened up Synaptic. When I click the add button to add a repository, the edit window comes up. Is that normal?
<Clint-> oh and, I been really working with building source packages, and doing quite well, just didnt' get why when I was running mplayer, it was in different languages. but played avi's and mpegs fine
<Razor-X> arrinmurr: Meh, true that.
<Clint-> whats that BigDaddy ?
<tatters> unless I compile the latest version wich is beyond my scope
<Clint-> btw.. Hi all, alias Zoo,,
<tatters> so I install security only to be left with insecurity
<nm> ok
<nm> thanks for the url
<nm> it now works
<sorush20> can I have more than one /dev/dvd ?
<baalthazar> wasaaaa ppl
<nm> i added the repository to my sources list
<nm> and updated everything
<nm> now it works correctly
<IXKoDiaKXI> yes im using DHCP but im not getting an IP like i said when i do iwlist wlan0 scan it shows all the router in my area but when i specify which one i want to connect to using System->Administration->Networking or iwconfig it doesnt do anything
<nm> i had hacked together an install with a bunch of .debs
<amphi> heh
<BigDaddy> I am going to install my nvidia driver, so I went here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<Clint-> anyone know best way , I can change my color of mouse.. pointer. to black :)
<BigDaddy> When I do what it says, I do not get the add window, I get the edit window
<BigDaddy> is it the same thing?
<Clint-> oh btw
<frogzoo> !acrobat
<ubotu> frogzoo: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tatters> my wifi card has always been recognised as ra0
<Clint-> I totaly redid my partition for open source, and gave ubuntu ReiserFS :)
<jchillerup> Hey. I just changed reps to dapper, and now Linux fails loading with the error "ALERT! /dev/hda3 does not exist. Dropping to a shell".
<Clint-> runs awesome. better than ext 3 :-)
<jchillerup> Is that a known problem?
<amphi> tatters: it's a ralink?
<Clint-> guess I am not going mess with test flight at all :D
<tatters> installing a beta in experienced hands has always been a know problem :P
<Razor-X> IXKoDiaKXI: Assign it a static IP.
<jchillerup> Hah, tatters
<Razor-X> I do, and it works fine.
<jchillerup> I'm not as dumb as I sound
<RickKnight> IXKoDiakXI:Are you seeing any errors at dmesg?
<tatters> I know jack so dont let me fool ya
<Clint-> hey Razor-X
<IXKoDiaKXI> when i installed it?
<Razor-X> Clint-: Hey.
<jchillerup> I've been running linux for like 2 years, but i'm kindda new to ubuntu
<Clint-> I am doing so much better with ubuntu and debian :D
<Razor-X> Mmmm, yes, 'tis the way to go.
<Clint-> its amazed. when you actually study, and put yourself to the challenge, how much you can get done..
<Clint-> hee
<scam> i keep reading on the forums that the window switching button on logitech usb mouses doesnt work as a back button in linux
<Razor-X> Clint-: Yeah, definitely.
<scam> is that true
<RickKnight> IXKoDiakXI:No, when you try to connect or when the appropriate module loads.
<Razor-X> Which leads me to my quest for the 22 hour day.
<BigDaddy> ah...my mistake people. the "edit" window is the edit repository, not edit the repository entry
<Clint-> not using ext 3 journaling file system for ubuntu.. I chose.. ReiserfS :)
<BigDaddy> brb
<Clint-> running fast :D
<IXKoDiaKXI> i dont think so ... but how could i check.. im pretty new to ubuntu
<Razor-X> Mmmm, yeah, ReiserFS is nice.
<Clint-> my fav :D
<scam> ReiserFS is fast on the 64 bit :)
<Clint-> other than blazin ole fast ufs :P
<Clint-> reiserfs is fast in gen :D
<Razor-X> Clint-: ufs? Isn't that like... dead? :P.
<amphi> reiser is fast and dangerous ;)
<Clint-> thank you Acronis Disk Director Suite :)
<Clint-> no
<RickKnight> IXKoDiakXI:After a connect attempt open a konsole and type dmesg.
<BigDaddy> crap, baby is awake
<Razor-X> ReiserFS is great for many small files, but a pain to clean up after a mess.
<BigDaddy> bye
<Clint-> unix file system m8, I use DesktopBSD as well, and Windows XP Pro, and I test Windows Vista for microsoft gold partners
<amphi> 'gold partners' *snort*
<tatters> vista looks good my only concern is tha anti poiracy mlarky I can trun my cracked xp stuff any more
<Clint-> tatters
<IXKoDiaKXI> RickKnight: should i use iwconfig to connect or use the networking tool?
<tatters> well no way can I mod my hardware to run vista
<Clint-> the services they make run by default.. should be an option to the people, and not just that, but it takes too much of a page file, and I would rather work and develop with open source
<ubuntu> Hello.
<Razor-X> Xfs is best for multipurpose, I've been told.
<RickKnight> IXKoDIakXI: I would/do use iwconfig or wpa_supplicant.
<Clint-> I tested it on my Acer Aspire 3613 WLCi , nothing but a waste of time
<nick01> is dapper drake usable at this point |?
<tatters> open source = poor man windows
<ubuntu> I just loaded the Ubuntu Live, how do I partition my harddrive
<makaveli> windoze n00b
<tatters> lol sry not my view just sprang up in my mind
<jchillerup> lol
<Toma-> nick01, you can use it, just dont use it as a primary OS, AND PLZ report all bugs you find. otherwise it will be pointless
<UFO> tatters: in windows they says... you should not use this in critical places like nuclear stations
<ubuntu> I'm not going to, it''s my secondary
<ubuntu> i'll report bugs
<Toma-> lol@vista webpage not rendering correctly in firefox
<nick01> Toma-, why not as primary OS ? :/
<IXKoDiaKXI> RickKnight: it says "wlan0: no IPv6 routers present"
<ubuntu> we actually are going to use ubuntu as a server
<Clint-> k all. have to run to college fast.. drop off a dvd
<ubuntu> to see how well ti does
<dyrne> ubuntu: sudo cfdisk might be easiest or gparted which has a nice gui
<Toma-> nick01, because it WILL break. maybe not now, but soon.
<nick01> lol
<tatters> yah nor life support machine
<klaxian> has anyone had trouble with gtk-gnutella not finding any hosts?
<ubuntu> i figured this
<carpediem> what is that URL for setting up sources.list automatically?
<RickKnight> IXKoDIakXI: I think that's just informational. Any other messages?
<ilmio> excuseme there is a Hex editr in ubuntu? and whatt is the name?
<ubuntu> to set it as able to map drives do i have to unlock form the roots?
<ilmio> thanks
<IXKoDiaKXI> the two lines before it say
<ubuntu> i think there's a second security thing going on there. i dont want anyone to be able to change my fues, just access it
<ubuntu> is that possible/
<nick01> ubuntu, what's a fue ?
<carpediem> ilmio: type "apt-cache search hex"
<SAAD3000> hello,I just installed Ubuntu and my network card seems to be detected but I dont have connection any ideas?
<Xenguy> klaxian: yes, the breezy gnutella didn't work for me at all
<ubuntu> you're connected now...
<scam> SAAD3000, dhcp?
<IXKoDiaKXI> the line before it says IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling drive... if thats even relavent ... nothing else looks like it has anything to do with whats going on
<SAAD3000> scam no, static.
<IXKoDiaKXI> driver* not drive
<Xenguy> klaxian: I had to download another deb actually
<RickKnight> IXKoDiaKXI:What does ifconfig say about wlan0?
<klaxian> Xenguy: do your recommendation is to get the .deb from debian testing or something?
<SAAD3000> so?
<jchillerup> Hey. Can I downgrade from dapper to breezy again?
<Xenguy> klaxian: I searched the Ubu forums/wiki and found it was a known issue.  Somewhere I found a link of the sourceforge site of gnutella IIRC...
<Xenguy> klaxian: I wouldn't use debian debs as your 1st option
<SAAD3000> hello,I just installed Ubuntu and my network card seems to be detected but I dont have connection any ideas?
<dyrne> jchillerup: the good news is yes you can. the bad news is it requires a reformat
<IXKoDiaKXI> wlan0     Link encamp:Ethernet  Hwaddr 00:12:17:7E:CB:11
<IXKoDiaKXI>               inet6 addr: fe80::212:17ff:fe7e:cb11/64 SScope:Link
<IXKoDiaKXI> 
<klaxian> Xenguy: perhaps i should upgrade it to the dapper version?
<Thunderguy> Did anyone ever try to install Lincity-NG in breezy? I notice the New Ubuntu will run it fine but I don't wanna get something just for one thing
<Toma-> SAAD3000, have you looked in System>Admin>Networking for your device/connection?
<mk500> hi all, I'm installing ubuntu for the first time on my PC equipped with SATA boot drive...after install I get "error loading operating system"
<Toma-> mk500, have you got windows on it too?
<Xenguy> klaxian: I don't know if dapper is safe yet or not; might be simpler to search sourceforge etc. a bit for that deb that worked for me?  It's up to you :-)
<mk500> yea, the first partition is xpsp2
<darthbutcher> Hey.
<SAAD3000> Toma- yes it seems detected and everything is right but no connection.
<Toma-> mk500, only windows produces that error
<SAAD3000> Toma- is there some kind of icon that displays my connection?
<Toma-> SAAD3000, is it activated?
<IXKoDiaKXI> RickKnight: ubuntu is on my desktop .. so i dont really have the luxory of copy and past.. so i wrote what I could
<SAAD3000> Toma- yes it is.
<mk500> shouldn't grub load at boot though? so I get a choice of windows and ubuntu
<Toma-> SAAD3000, not really...
<mk500> I never get to the choice
<Toma-> mk500, did you choose to install grub?
<mk500> yes
<pepsi> IXKoDiaKXI, use synergy ;)
<scam> SAAD3000, what does ifconfig say?
<darthbutcher> mk500: Odd, it works for me.
<mk500> during install, to saw that I had XP, and said it would install grub and that should be "fine"
<SAAD3000> scam am on win now
<Toma-> mk500, do you see "Grub loading Press "ESC" to select" or anything like that?
<Xenguy> klaxian: actually I've got the deb here, you want it?
<tonyyarusso> Hey, anybody heard of XPDE?  Anyone use it?
<mk500> no, I don't.....right after bios stuff, I get the "error loading operating system" message
<Toma-> tonyyarusso, i used it once. it was buggy, ugly and crap. :) also, hasnt been updated in 3 yrs
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: sure - install xfce4 or xubuntu-desktop
<darthbutcher> tonyyarusso: Hey, buddy.
<mk500> I installed off ubuntu 5.1 DVD
<klaxian> Xenguy: i'm gonna try adding some hosts manually first
<SAAD3000> scam I will go back there and see but by the way during the installation it asked me to set a userpassword but didn't asked me for a root password should i always use the same?
<thoreauputic> Toma-: erm, xfce4
<Toma-> mk500, looks like grub didnt load right.... did you install grub to MBR or the drive you installed on?
<Xenguy> klaxian: k
<mk500> MBR
<Toma-> thoreauputic, he said xpde... the bastard child of windows xp :D
<scam> SAAD3000, ubuntu uses sudo
<IXKoDiaKXI> pepsi: what will synergy do?
<mk500> hmmm....I have a second drive in the machine......a normal IDE; I wonder if it could have put grub on there instead
<Toma-> mk500, ok... thats odd :|
<mk500> maybe I should try booting off that drive in bios, huh?
<pepsi> IXKoDiaKXI, let you copy and paste between computers
<Toma-> mk500, could have...
<__mikem> Hey
<Toma-> mk500, its worth a shot! :)
<thoreauputic> Toma-: ah so he did - my apologies, I misread :)
<xored> hello guys. I used the 12er kerne ( breezy, selfebacked) to run wirelesslan with WPA on my intel pro wifi chipset ( ipw2200). Therfore i compiled ipw2200 and iee myself on installed the firmware and it works and working. Now iam switching to 15-4 to have suspend2, but i cannot get the ip2200 to connect to my WPA. Any tips ?
<Toma-> thoreauputic, no prob :D
<__mikem> Need no help tonight, just hanging out.
<darthbutcher> Does anyone here use KX Docker
<mk500> thanks, I'm trying that now
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: sorry I thought you wrote xfce ;-)
<canofcoke> ok i screwed up my xorg.conf, what can i do to get back into ubuntu :(
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: Understandable.  Just stumbled across this thing.
<pepsi> canofcoke, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Interesting.
<tonyyarusso> darthbutcher: Hey.
<Toma-> canofcoke, are you at a terminal?
<SAAD3000> scam alright thanks, I also have xp installed and it didn't automount the fat32 partitions is there a tool for that?
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: the concept of XPDE is abhorent to me frankly :)
<darthbutcher> tony: Sup?
<Phelan> Hey, anyone on here that was helping me with Cedega before?
<canofcoke> well i try to boot, i see the login everything goes through and then this error box comes up and says xorg is corrupt
<canofcoke> then i log in, but not with a gui, and i can do commands there
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: My too for actual use, although it has some value in terms of running it in the presence of Windows users to see their reaction.
<tonyyarusso> darthbutcher: Eh, not too much.
<brenner> any laptop users?  what takes care of the close lid event?  i'd like it to just blank instead of prompting to unlock everytime i re-open.
<pepsi> what the heck is XPDE?
<Toma-> canofcoke, ok, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<__mikem> brenner, it never does that on my laptop
<__mikem> are you uding ubuntu, or kubuntu
<brenner> ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> pepsi: Apparently it's a window manager that tries to look like Windows XP.
<__mikem> yeh, like I said
<bina> hi, how do I go down to signle user mode in ubuntu? is it sudo init 1 ?
<tonyyarusso> pepsi: xpde.com
<__mikem> tony what are you talking about
<RickKnight> IXKoDiaKXI:I have to go now. Perhaps someone here with more knowledge than I will step in to help you.
<__mikem> what is a window manager that tries to look like winxp
<IXKoDiaKXI> thanks anyways
<canofcoke> thank you toma!
<canofcoke> i will be back i hope :)
<Toma-> canofcoke, np!
<mk500> yeah :-) I got grub.....and ubuntu works....now to see if XP will still boot
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Download page since it only hasn't been updated for one year.
<xored> __mikem: try microsoft.com
<xored> __mikem: and buy it there
<canofcoke> ubuntu effed up mine haha, windows said it was missing  hal.org
<SAAD3000> I have xp installed and it didn't automount the fat32 partitions, is there a tool for that?
<Toma-> mk500, winxp may not boot... but we can fix that easy
<canofcoke> lmao .dll**
<darthbutcher> What is the command to delete a file?
<pepsi> heh, thats not a bad idea really.. would probably make it really easy for windows people to get used to things
<eduardo> ola
<Toma-> SAAD3000, you sure its fat32 and not ntfs?
<darthbutcher> sudo apt-remove ?
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<tonyyarusso> __mikem: A window manager I stumbled across.  Not for real Linux users, but good for countering one of the arguments Windows users have against switching.
<darthbutcher> sudo apt-rmv
<SAAD3000> Toma- my C is NTFS and the others are Fat32
<darthbutcher> ?
<xored> SAAD3000: man fstab
<Toma-> pepsi, its horrible. just use KDE and get an xp theme
<eduardo> hello
<__mikem> wow, tony xpde looks like sh*t
<pepsi> im at the point where i think id rather not have a fancy window manager though... im under the impression that xfce is like that, is that true or no?
<darthbutcher> nevermind
<darthbutcher> I got it.
<allan__> can anyone know why i've got this error message everytime i launch the synaptic package manager?  W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<navarone> allan__, means repos server is down for some reason
<thoreauputic> pepsi: xfce4 is a desktop - but leaner and quicker than gnome
<brenner> allan__: means your apt cache has been deleted, update
<__mikem> I like to use KDE however, the way the kubuntu package is set up, its next to imposible to customize it, not to mention, if you install it on a system that is also running gnome, half the programs don't work for some reason
<bimberi> allan__: hit the reload button (in synaptic) and see if that fixes it
<SAAD3000> Toma- why it doesn't read NTFS partitions?
<thoreauputic> pepsi: have a look at http://xwinman.org
<Toma-> SAAD3000, because ntfs is evil >:)
<SAAD3000> cool :>
<xored> SAAD3000: it can read, but writing is not supported
<xored> hello guys. I used the 12er kerne ( breezy, selfebacked) to run wirelesslan with WPA on my intel pro wifi chipset ( ipw2200). Therfore i compiled ipw2200 and iee myself on installed the firmware and it works and working. Now iam switching to 15-4 to have suspend2, but i cannot get the ip2200 to connect to my WPA. Any tips ?
<__mikem> wel we are on the topic of kde and other desktops, did you hear that the next version of mepis is going to be ubuntu based, now ubuntu can truely say it has its own dirivitives
<SAAD3000> xored If i want to emulate a game in the NTFS partition would it do that?
<__mikem> (actually it could for a while but MEPIS is a big name)
<Toma-> SAAD3000, ntfs is a dangerous filesystem that isnt fully supported yet in ubuntu
<xored> SAAD3000: do you want to run a w32 game ? no you cannot run games on a read only partition
<Phelan> Tonyyarusso: Hey, I was on here Saturday and Sunday askin for help installin Cedega. Just thought I'd let ya know, I've got it figured out, but I also found an unofficial Ubuntu guide site that has a cedega installer tutorial. Don't know how effective it is, since I haven't read it. :S
<thoreauputic> __mikem: is that confirmed? I thought it was just a rumour...
<__mikem> YEs it is
<SAAD3000> xored oke thanx
<__mikem> It will happen
<thoreauputic> ah interesting
<darthbutcher> Hey, __mikem.
<xored> Toma-: its not dangerous, its just not free..
<__mikem> HEllo, took you long enough to notice me
<SAAD3000> Toma- thanx gtg check the ifconfig
<Clint-> oops okay yeah lol
<tonyyarusso> Phelan: Good to know.
<Clint-> me doing that custom file system for ubuntu, changed some things.. took out the Graphical System Start up Services
<Breeze> attempting to write to it however is dangerous and not something you should try, SAAD3000 ;)
<Toma-> xored, yeh, and hence dangerous, because its not fully implimented :D meaning bugs will make filesystem go kaboom!
* navarone hates kaboom
<jchillerup> "ALERT! /dev/hda3 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<jchillerup> :(
<Phelan> Tony: I know there were a couple other people askin about it. I might start frequenting here more to learn stuff, so maybe I can offer help on the subject of cedega if it comes up again. ^^
<jchillerup> Is that a udev or a kernel problem?
<carpediem> jchillerup: did you switch kernels recently? happened to me too
<vladuz976> what is the executable for openoffice 2 ?
<jchillerup> carpediem, yeah, I updated to dapper yesterday
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Do you have a recommendation for an XP theme for KDE to fool my friends with?
<carpediem> jchillerup: If I pick a previous kernel from the boot menu, the problem goes away
<navarone> jchillerup, try "fdisk -l" in terminal and paste output to pastebin
<jchillerup> I tried that
<Clint-> questino
<Toma-> tonyyarusso, theres a bunch of full packages at kde-look.org
<Clint-> you don't need the OSD plugin for xmms do ya
<Clint-> An XMMS plugin which displays volume and track information like
<Clint-> on-screen displays on TVs and monitors.
<jchillerup> But that kernel won't load X
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: try oo <tab> <tab>  ;)
<jchillerup> And navarone, moment
<allan__> thank you
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Any one better than the others?
<jchillerup> navarone, is it all right to say that my partition tables look all right?
<jchillerup> Cause I can't really copy-paste
<navarone> jchillerup, if it makes you fell okay sure...<s>
<Toma-> tonyyarusso, dunno. try em out :)
<Toma-> tonyyarusso, my perception of XP is long gone.
<navarone> jchillerup, so hda3 shows in output?
<jchillerup> navarone, I am not as dumb as I sound. Yes, the partition tables are all right.
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Fair enough!  (Used the Classic look when I was on XP anyway, but hey!)
<navarone> jchillerup, I accuse no one of being dumb...except trolls and spammers...and spamming trolls...well don't get me started
<mrproper> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXRes
<mrproper> How can I fix thsat?
<jchillerup> Heh, navarone
<jchillerup> but I do have linux experience
<carpediem> I just think there's a dapper kernel problem with LVM or reiserfs, but that's just a guess.
<jchillerup> Oooooh
<jchillerup> Cause my hda3 happens to be a reiserfs partition
<carpediem> yep, wouldn't mount mine either. I had to go back to breezy with a rescue CD
<mk500> Toma-: Wow, xp booted fine. This is great! Thanks to all for the help!
<carpediem> maybe they didn't compile reiser support into the kernel at all...and you'll never get it working if so
<jchillerup> No, I know
<jchillerup> But then it should hang later in the boot process
<Clint-> you can if you know how
<Clint-> who says noone can do anything :-)
<bllx> can someone tell me please, is it normal to have a folder called 'bootstrap' with yaboot inside, in your /media dir?
<darthbutcher> !amarok
<ubotu> it has been said that amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<Phuzion> So, I assume the Ubuntu sites went back to 100% online?
<carpediem> jchillerup: what if grub can't read reiserfs, then
<darthbutcher> !updateamarok
<ubotu> darthbutcher: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Jolly> i got popups when i use epiphany web browser now does anyone know how i can get rid of them
<BigDaddy> back again
<Clint-> hee
<Toma-> mk500, np!
<Clint-> mp3 back in.. dvd to go
<jchillerup> carpediem, then it should hang earlier
<adriyel> sudo apt-get upgrade amarok
<jchillerup> I think
<jchillerup> busybox isn't grub, is it
<Phuzion> Alright, so I want to install Unreal IRCD to my server, how would I go about building it?
<Clint-> and then. mplayer.. for mov.. quicktime. but erm.. I am going strip a unix version, and build quicktime from source :-)
<BigDaddy> can I get some help from someone who has done the nvidia driver?
<brenner> bllx: dunno if it's normal, but i certainly don't have it
<Clint-> they be like... Clint built and compiled Quicktim for ubuntu breezy :D
<Clint-> heck. for debian world wide :)
<bllx> i think its a bootstrap partition left over from a previous Ubuntu install on that disk. Erased the disk in OS X and that partition's still there
<BigDaddy> the nvidia driver does control screen res, right?
<carpediem> jchillerup: don't know.  Grub is on the boot sector, then tries to mount the partition with the kernel, and pass control to the kernel, right?  So if it can't mount the partition with the kernel, it dies right there.
<Clint-> yes
<Phuzion> BigDaddy:  Yes
<Clint-> for you vendor
<Clint-> :)
<Clint-> I know how ya feel.. had to compile driver for nvidia for my DesktopBSd
<Phuzion> BigDaddy:  Anything that has to do with the video output of your PC is controlled by the graphics card and drivers.
<BigDaddy> I swear I did everything to the letter, & I can do no better than
<Clint-> yep
<BigDaddy> 1024x768
<BigDaddy> damn numlock
<Clint-> it tell it.. what to do. and what the hardware should be able to display.. refresh rates and al :-)
<BigDaddy> thought so
<Clint-> you lucky you ain't have ot configure debian :-)
<Clint-> then ya really be pissed.. ;)
<Clint-> but.. reading is so powerful.. :-)
<brenner> bllx: maybe check mount to see what device it links to
<bllx> yes its what i thought it was
<jchillerup> carpediem, I don't think it is.. Especially not when it's writing something like "Loading Linux"
<jchillerup> It does load Linux, but something goes wrong in init
<BigDaddy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<bllx> i wonder why os X disk util didnt erase the bootstrap partition when it partiitioned the disk
<Clint-> you all hear that about.. Linus not realeasing GPL 2 or was it 3
<BigDaddy> that is what i did
<brenner> BigDaddy: well, what res. do you want?
<amphi> Clint-: linus and rms disagree, news at 11
<BigDaddy> 1280x1024
<brenner> BigDaddy: pastebin your xorg.conf file
<BigDaddy> I know my card will do it too
<amphi> BigDaddy: should be 1280x960 (unless you object to square pixels ;)
<bllx> whats the best linux tool for thoroughly formatting a disk, zapping all partitions
<BigDaddy> ...ok...what is pastebin?
<carpediem> BigDaddy: see the topic
<brenner> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Clint-> ah
<Clint-> hi amphi
<Clint-> he don't have nothing to do with me and unix though :D
<amphi> hi Clint-
<__mikem> Those chatroom bots are such a blast
<amphi> Clint-: who?
<darthbutcher> I need some help.
<amphi> darthbutcher: not again ;)
<darthbutcher> login@UbuntuGamma:~$ echo "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest breezy main" \
<darthbutcher> >   >> /etc/apt/sources.li
<darthbutcher> bash: /etc/apt/sources.li: Permission denied
<darthbutcher> How can I fix that?
<amphi> you can't echo with sudo, you must use an editor
<Clint-> ubuntu breezy though. has some bugs with.. mp3
<Clint-> failed to open oss driver and crap >_<
<sidd> What is an I/O error?
<Digit9> Hey I need help mounting a harddrive, and someone help me out?
<sizzam> if i am playing an mp3, i can't get audio out of flash in firefox, but I can get audio out of other apps.  anyone have a fix for this?
<Digit9> can*
<brenner> Clint-: what player?
<Clint-> xmms
<darthbutcher> login@UbuntuGamma:~$ echo "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest breezy main" \
<darthbutcher> >   >> /etc/apt/sources.li
<darthbutcher> bash: /etc/apt/sources.li: Permission denied
<darthbutcher> Please help.
<sidd> I am trying to open a ".ext" rile with text editor, and it says that there is an I/O error that prevents me from opening it
<BigDaddy> OK, where is xorg.conf?
<amphi> darthbutcher: use an editor to add the line
<insidious> hey, anyone have the netbeans 5.0 installer?  their download link is down
<ownerx> sidd is that from a cd
<Clint-> hi brenner.. and thats why I used Xandros for while.. but not enough power :)
<brenner> Clint-: switch to the esound output plugin
<darthbutcher> What?
<amphi> BigDaddy: /etc/X11
<Clint-> k
<amphi> BigDaddy: locate is your friend
<sidd> ownerx, no it's a database on my ipod
<insidious> or have a link to it
<thoreauputic> darthbutcher: or  echo <stuff> | dudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<darthbutcher> What goes in stuff?
<sidd> ownerx mounted ipod
<thoreauputic> duh s/ddudo/sudo
<vladuz976> i installed with "server" how can i add the boot splash now?
<BigDaddy> lol, what is locate?
<Clint-> hahahaha
<BigDaddy> I have been in ubuntu forabout 2 hours now
<amphi> BigDaddy: man locate
<Digit9> Can someone help me find & mount a harddrive?
<Clint-> thanks :) :) :)
<Clint-> :D :D :D
<Toma-> vladuz976, get the usplash package
<Clint-> ^_^
<rewt_> download gTweakUI to add a splash screen easily.
<navarone> BigDaddy go to Applications/acess/terminal and type "locate xorg.conf"
<darthbutcher> echo "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest breezy" | dudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<darthbutcher> Would that be it?
<BigDaddy> is man locate a terminal command?
<Clint-> brenner. want to team up with a reverse engineer.. of Robert morris college ;)
<Clint-> ty m8 for that ;)
<amphi> BigDaddy: it uses a database to quickly find files on your system
<Clint-> played like snap ;)
<thoreauputic> BigDaddy: yes
<brenner> Clint-: if you asked in here, you wouldn't have had to use xandros :P
<amphi> BigDaddy: locate xorg.conf for example
<darthbutcher> Dudo not found.
<Clint-> muahah
<rewt_> sudo not dudo
<Clint-> working great :)
<catchphrase> mouse and keyboard freezes when i open up Software Updates...
<BigDaddy> kinda like grep then?
<thoreauputic> darthbutcher:  typo - should have been sudo
<amphi> darthbutcher: sudo
<Clint-> oss was being a biatch :)
<brenner> Clint-: doing what exactly?
<darthbutcher> Oh!
<Clint-> Computer Science, Network Specialist.. Systems Engineering
<Clint-> man I owe you 1 for that
<phreak97> soooo good to be back in linux
<brenner> Clint-: np, common problem
<Clint-> hey.. I gave ubuntu the ReiserFS Jourlanling File System, but erm, it didnt' detect my windows xp pro, erm. maybe boot up my acronis :D
<rewt_> Anyone else want to help? My sound crashed....DRivers and HW are fine. I hear login sounds when I'm logging in. Afterwards, they cease to exist.
<BigDaddy> brenner - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8617
<Clint-> made ubuntu faster than ext3.. but I wonder if its worth it, I been trying study how file systems work. some great for performance, some for mass storage handling, and stable. o_O
<BigDaddy> there is my xorg.conf
<BigDaddy> brb, need water
<rewt_> we are in #gDesklets trying to fix it
<darthbutcher> So: sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Clint-> bi
<Clint-> big
<Clint-> problems with agp
<Clint-> ?
<Clint-> see nvidia site :)
<thoreauputic> darthbutcher: that's the bit after the pipe :)  (  | )
<darthbutcher> I know.
<thoreauputic> ok
<darthbutcher> So, I put them in as seperate lines?
<Clint-> I have an Nvidia on my workstation, but I messin with DesktopBSD, and I run Xandros on it, and .. ubuntu, and.. things :)
* navarone "mmm...after the pipe..."
<Clint-> and Windows XP Pro, for my CAD engineering.. Rhino3d and maxon :-)
<thoreauputic> darthbutcher: no, you put the echo before the pipe on one line
<nandro> trying to install real player 10, when I do the ./ before the bin like ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: command not found
<sidd> Is there a way to change ownership/permissions on my mounted drive so that I can delete files?
<setuid> Question: I've just broken my system by trying to upgrade to dapper. What meta-package do Ineed to install a full Xorg?
<Clint-> that osd plugin.. a piece of crap. ;)
<brenner> nandro: is it executable?
<thoreauputic> darthbutcher: just open the file with an editor as amphi  suggests
<nandro> just thought of that
<darthbutcher> What file?
<brenner> nandro: chmod +x RealPlayrblah
<nandro> trying it now
<darthbutcher> I am so effing confused!
<thoreauputic> darthbutcher: less risky :)
<nandro> thanks
<Clint-> brenner
<darthbutcher> I am trying to update Amarok.
<adriyel> sudo apt-get upgrade amarok
<jchillerup> setuid, I have the same problem
<psusi> setuid, how about ubuntu-desktop?
<william> how can i get the scroll thing on my touchpad working?
<setuid> psusi: broken package
<Clint-> you good with dvd modification.. because I compiled mplayer, and did all the program language it needed and auto make and stuff, but not as good graphics like my windows xp
<Clint-> and quicktime. :(
<darthbutcher> sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list makes it go to the side.
<BigDaddy> clint - AGP? Are you talking to me?
<thoreauputic> darthbutcher: you misunderstod the command
<Clint-> and couldn't get dam vlc to play dvd :( and when played mov* files... was not good like my windows xp pro
<Clint-> if I can fix all that, be glad to have a smile :)
<adriyel> darthbutcher: sudo apt-get upgrade amarok
<thoreauputic> darthbutcher: just do  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<setuid> psusi: any other ideas?
<Clint-> you all should get paid some $$ :D
<BigDaddy> I have a GT-6600 PCI-express SLI 128mb card
<Clint-> nice
<Clint-> hey BigDaddy
<darthbutcher> Ok.
<darthbutcher> I am in the file.
<darthbutcher> Now what?
<Clint-> ***
<thoreauputic> darthbutcher: putting random repos in your sources list is probably not A Good THing (tm)
<Clint-> my Acer Aspire 3613 WLCi has PCI express lol
<BigDaddy> yeah clint?
<Clint-> ^_^
<darthbutcher> I AM SO CONFUSED!
<darthbutcher> This is the first thing to confuse me in Linux
<dondong> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Clint-> whats that darthbutcher
<ChrisD89> hey all, i'm having some trouble installing (k)ubuntu on to a new, clean system
<thoreauputic> darthbutcher: amarok is available in universe I think
<thoreauputic> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: (versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 2:1.3.1-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5191 kB, Installed size: 13888 kB
<brenner> BigDaddy: you didn't have the 1280x960 res in your modelines
<Clint-> yeah for kde :D
<adriyel> ,      ... ?
<brenner> BigDaddy: i've added them: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8618
<darthbutcher> FREAT!
<thoreauputic> darthbutcher: actually its in main...
<darthbutcher> GREAT!*
<BigDaddy> brenner - do I need to edit that file for every resolution that I want?
<Clint-> ;)
<darthbutcher> Now, I can't remove Amarok.
<Knowerrors> after installing new drives or partitions, is there a way to get fstab auto populated?  My second harddrive and my windows partition on first drive aren't recognized
<BigDaddy> I thought that is what the driver did
<Clint-> I have to say.. gxine is awesome :)
<adriyel> darthbutcher: sudo apt-get upgrade amarok
<thoreauputic> darthbutcher: why do you want to remove it ?
<ChrisD89> sorry to be a total noob but can anyone see what i'm writing? irc scares me
<tanubis> anyone know how to get .wmv files playing properly?
<frogzoo> Clint-: odd that it's not the default really, isn't it?
<thoreauputic> ChrisD89: yep we see :)
<BigDaddy> you are fine ChrisD89
<brenner> BigDaddy: what probably happened is that xorg didn't detect your settings properly
<ChrisD89> cheers
<navarone> ChrisD89, you're here...easy as she goes bud
<frogzoo> ChrisD89: see what?
<carpediem> ubuntu assumes if you want to uninstall amarok, you must be insane.
<darthbutcher> darthbutcher@UbuntuGamma:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade amarok
<darthbutcher> E: Type 'apt-get' is not known on line 36 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<darthbutcher> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Clint-> yeah lmao
<setuid> jchillerup: Did you figure it out?
<Clint-> hey.. I go by Zoo as well.. >_<
<Clint-> :P
<Zoo> :-)
<BigDaddy> brenner - so I didn't do anything wrong?
<Zoo> thats a gag.. been my nick for some gtime.. lool
<ChrisD89> can anyone help me install linux?  I've read the documentation fully and i've re-dowloaded and re-burned the image and tried various different hdds and cd-drives to install to
<Zoo> think I'm going to....
<thoreauputic> !tell darthbutcher about sources
<gZoo> :P
<carpediem> darthbutcher: you messed up your sources.list, or something did
<brenner> BigDaddy: no
<BigDaddy> so all I need to do is overwrite my whole xorg.conf file with your corection and save the file. then press ctrl+alt+backspace?
<darthbutcher> Think Synaptic will help?
<corvax> darth put your sources in pastebin
<brenner> ChrisD89: what's happening
<adriyel> how did you mangle your sources?
<adriyel> gah.
<brenner> BigDaddy: yes, but hang on.  i want to check something else before you do
<darthbutcher> adriyel: Yes.
<navarone> adriyel what was with the cyrillic a while ago...?
<BigDaddy> brenner - waiting on you then
<zubuntu> :-)
<brenner> BigDaddy: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<nandro> installing RP10 worked perfect after making it executable.  Will it play content from within FF?
<BigDaddy> all one line?
<brenner> BigDaddy: run that please
<brenner> BigDaddy: yes
<Psi-Jack> Well, I'm fricken impressed. Kubuntu's LDAP server handles full proper LDAPv3 binding.
<ChrisD89> brenner: i stick the cd in the drive, reboot, set up partitioning, it starts installing and then it comes up with an error.  If it doesn't come up with an error there, it comes up with one when it's copying the files over.  It's said it's missing the kernel amongst other things
<Clint|> :)
<carpediem> anyone know a repo that has monodevelop-java?
<navarone> Clint|, very impressive...<s>
<BigDaddy> brenner - VESA BIOS Extensions not detected.
<BigDaddy> what does that mean?
<Psi-Jack> I have literally spent DAYS, compiling, re-compiling, and re-compiling OpenLDAP & Cyrus-SASL, just trying to get SASL binding to work. :/
<ba> i left 10 ubuntu cd's in the office at my community collage and they were gone in a week
<Clint|> me and gxine, wen ew mates :-)
<nandro> ChrisD89, I have had that happen when I had a bad copy
<ba> im so proud :D
<Clint|> hi navarone
<Clint|> good to see you again hee
<darthbutcher> login@UbuntuGamma:~$ sudo apt-get remove amarok
<darthbutcher> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<darthbutcher> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ChrisD89> nandro: i've tried Ubuntu breezy, warty and kubuntu breezy
<carpediem> darthbutcher: then you have synaptic package manager open, or the update tool.
<darthbutcher> login@UbuntuGamma:~$ sudo apt-get remove amarok
<darthbutcher> E: Type 'apt-get' is not known on line 36 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<darthbutcher> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<brenner> BigDaddy: i was trying to autodetect your monitor rates to double check the ones you have in xorg.conf....but nnevermind.  you can overwrite and try and restart X like you said now.
<corvax> resource unavailable
<nandro> ChrisD89, are you using the same disk ie. rewriteable?
<darthbutcher> My sources are fuxx0red.
<carpediem> darthbutcher: you messed up your sources.list, just like I said five minutes ago
<corvax> means somthing else is using it
<darthbutcher> How do I fix it?
<corvax> like you have another terminal running
<corvax> it
<corvax> ir
<corvax> or
<ChrisD89> nandro: no, about 10 different CDRs
<corvax> synaptic
<carpediem> darthbutcher: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Knowerrors> Can someone help with installing a new harddrive (2nd) ubuntu won't mount it no matter what I do to fstab
<carpediem> darthbutcher: and find line 36
<nandro> ChrisD89, thats weird, I had that problem with a few dvd-rw's and finally got one to work
<carpediem> darthbutcher: and notice it doesn't look anything like the rest of the lines.
<darthbutcher> apt-get update
<nandro> ChrisD89, was very frustrating, especialy since straight debian worked fine
<BigDaddy> brenner - I will have to close all open windows, so I will be back in a min
<darthbutcher> Line 36: apt-get update
<brenner> BigDaddy: ok
<ChrisD89> nandro: i can't get mandrake 10 to install either :S
<carpediem> darthbutcher: delete it
<carpediem> darthbutcher: not sure how you got that in there
<Clint|> be back.. going to do just a default installation
<carpediem> darthbutcher: did you echo it into the file, or use >> ?  looks like it.
<navarone> Knowerrors, could you paste your current fstab in pastebin
<Ralith> I'm on a newly installed system, nothing odd that I'm aware of in the install/config other than that it's a laptop (Acer Aspire 9500) and X won't start. My config is at http://nonexiste.net/~ralith/xorg.conf and my log is at http://nonexiste.net/~ralith/Xorg.0.log . The error, found in that log, that I think is at the heart of it is (EE) I810(0): No Video BIOS modes for chosen depth.
<nandro> ChrisD89, have you tried a minimal install and grab most of the stuff from the web?  BTW, mandrake sucks in comparison as I tried it and suse also
<Clint|> hey all
<darthbutcher> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<corvax> darth copy and paste your sources.list here   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<darthbutcher> Now that is the last line.
<nandro> ChrisD89, have you tried regular debian net install?
<ChrisD89> nandro: i've tried 'server' install
<ChrisD89> nandro: i've not had the time, patience or bandwidth
<Clint|> when I get back, can anyone in here. that has optimize there ubuntu system.. for high performance, partner up with me. and give me good advice of a list of all services that I can stop that I don't use or need.. plz
<navarone> ChrisD89, nandro is correct...mandrake can't compare to ubuntu
<ChrisD89> lol
<corvax> someone post their list
<tonyyarusso> dumb question: Where are the settings for themes in KDE?
<Clint|> nah
<corvax> so the dude can copy it
<darthbutcher> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8619
<ChrisD89> navarone: that's my point really, i suspect that there's a hardware problem but one i don't know how to diagnose
<carpediem> tonyyarusso: KControlCenter, I think
<Clint|> I was mad at mandrake so many times, and it was the first distribution I ever tried
<nandro> navarone, seems like manflakes wants you to pay for access to the servers for updates and such
<Ralith> agreed; mandrake's no fun.
<Clint|> dam slow rpm
<eidolon> hi folks, i'm at my wits end trying to get amarok to play mp3's.  every wiki, every page says 'just install libmad0 and gstreamer, then run gst-register-0.8, and it'll work
<Clint|> base system :D
<Clint|> hey Ralith
<nandro> mandrake used to be descent
<eidolon> well, i've done that, and amaroq refuses to play mp3's.  help?
<Clint|> its commercial
<eidolon> amarok, rather.
<Clint|> just like red hat
<carpediem> eidolon: no, that's not right.
<Clint|> pffft.. ;)
<eidolon> carpediem: oooo.  do tell, please.
<carpediem> eidolon: you need gstreamer-0.8-lame, or something like that
<tonyyarusso> carpediem: All right, looking...
<navarone> nandro...I gave up at 9.2 when i hosed the partition table trying to update after getting my ehternet to work...lol
<Ralith> anyone here have much X configuration experience?
<darthbutcher> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8619
<Clint|> somewhat
<Psi-Jack> saslpasswd2: generic failure <-- Why do I get this error, trying to create a password for a new user, using saslpasswd2 -c -a slapd <username> ?
<Ralith> Clint|: mind if I msg you the relevant info?
<Knowerrors> navarone: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8620
<eidolon> i don't see gstreamer-anything-lame in apt-cache search
<nandro> navarone, ever notice mandrake really embeds itself in there, cant even get it off by formatting with a floppy
<SAAD3000> hello,Iam behind a proxy and i configured the proxy and everything is fine and I also can ping myself but I can't access the internet,am on win now.
<tonyyarusso> carpediem: You are correct, and I found it.
<carpediem> eidolon: ah, yes, gstreamer0.8-mad
<eidolon> *sigh* i have that.
<eidolon> i think
* eidolon looks
<Clint|> well.. I'm not an expert with linux and unix hardware configuration yet
<BigDaddy> brenner - really dumb question. it won't let me change the read only properties of xorg.conf
<Clint|> but thats what I aim at.. and security.. and development
<Ralith> as far as I can tell it's not a hardware problem
<Ralith> msg'ing
<brenner> Ralith: what's the problem?
<tanubis> does anyone know how I'd go about getting my firefox 1.0.7 to play windows media player embedded junk?
<Clint|> ah
<BigDaddy> I can't overwrite
<navarone> Knowerrors, is this a dapper or breezy install?
<Ralith> or I can use brenner :)
<brenner> BigDaddy: use sudo
<darthbutcher> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8605
<eidolon> dpkg -l shows I have it already:
<eidolon> ii  gstreamer0.8-mad          0.8.11-6ubuntu1           MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer
<Clint|> yeah.. he knows more with open source m8
<darthbutcher> Is that source list ok?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm..
<Clint|> I'm still studying all my books
<BigDaddy> sudo then what? sudo file manager?
<carpediem> eidolon: okay....first, can you play mp3s in totem and rhythmbox?
<eidolon> i can play them in xmms....
<navarone> nandro...I think I used diskwipe to wipe the drive
<Knowerrors> navarone: its breezy, and that fstab is original, not edited by me
<Clint|> got so many books on linux, and unix, and even Debian 3.1 Bible. I so busy ;)
<eidolon> i haven't tried anything else, does that help?
<Ralith> hehe
<carpediem> eidolon: no
<SAAD3000> Why I can't access the internet from Ubuntu?
<eidolon> okay, one moment.
<brenner> BigDaddy: sudo <editor> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Clint|> ep hee
<ghoulee> SAAD3000:  ubuntu is the internet
<carpediem> eidolon: xmms doesn't use gstreamer, totem and rhythmbox do (and so does amarok by default on ubuntu)
<Ralith> brenner: check your msg's
<Clint|> seems like.. dhcp didn't go well?
<eidolon> (i'm using KDE, btw, so rhythmbox is a gnome app, yah?)
<darthbutcher> Anybody?
<SAAD3000> ghoulee right.
<nandro> navarone, you have to, I dont know what it does, but its not like debian in the way it embeds itself in the drive
<brenner> Ralith: i'm not getting anything. are you registered?
<carpediem> eidolon: yeah...if you don't have it installed, see if you have totem
<Ralith> eck.
<Clint|> debian is a deloper system
<navarone> Knowerrors, is the new drive in the machine and did you run the drives setup cd to partiton and format?
<eidolon> i'd rather not install all of gnome (this is kubuntu dapper)
<Ralith> I'm registered, but not auth'd
<nandro> eidolon, shouldnt matter really
<yanimax> hi
<SAAD3000> Iam behind a proxy and i configured the proxy and everything is fine and I also can ping myself but I can't access the internet,am on win now.
<eidolon> totem is not installed either. :(
<carpediem> eidolon: okay, then why not switch to using Arts
<Clint|> I would think, anyone in here, that thinks like me as an open minded, vision.. uses that.. to build off. and make better distributions
<darthbutcher> Oh.
<darthbutcher> Nevermind.
<Ralith> brenner: there, that should do it
<tonyyarusso> carpediem: On the other hand, that doesn't let me choose the them I downloaded...
<darthbutcher> It is working now(sudo apt-get remove).
* tonyyarusso heads to #kubuntu
<BigDaddy> brenner - nothing is happening
<Nightshade> How can I setup a caching nameserver for my LAN using Breezy?
<yanimax> what do i need to open (take some of the content of) .noarch.rpm files on ubuntu ?
<eidolon> carpediem: i dunno.  why not?  :)  i thought kde was moving away from arts, and i've had problem with arts delaying and/or grabbing my audio device and not letting other apps talk to it (non-kde apps)
<Clint|> hey all.. see you soon
<BigDaddy> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brenner> BigDaddy: gedit's not opening up?
<carpediem> eidolon: there's an engine setting in the prefs for amarok
<eidolon> yup, it's set to gstreamer.
<eidolon> there's no other engines.
<SAAD3000> how come that  i can access the internet from xp and not from Ubuntu???
<BigDaddy> brenner - no, the cursor went to the line right under the prompt. it's not blinking or anything
<eidolon> ah.  /me apt-get installs amarok-arts
<Ralith> SAAD3000: there could be a number of causes.
<pianoboy3333> Is there a codec for m4p's that you download off of iTunes?
<Knowerrors> navarone: the drive has a suse install on it, 3 partitions, root(reiserfs)swap, home(reiserfs), and yes its installed and plugged in, I even can see the block devices in /dev
<jblack_> I am having a serious problem. I tried changing my theme in dapper. the theme changer broker. Now, most of the software machine is breaking.
<Ralith> SAAD3000: can you ping other machines on your LAN?
<corvax>  darthbutcher try this list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8621
<SAAD3000> Ralith I dont know how to find machines on my lan,but i can ping myself
<corvax> its a little neater
<corvax> heh
<Ralith> SAAD3000: you can always ping yourself :P
<Knowerrors> navarone: also, on my hda1, I have a windows2000 install, that I can't mount
<eidolon> "there was an error loading libamarokarts..."
<Ralith> SAAD3000: try pinging your router
<darthbutcher> Mine works now.
<darthbutcher> :-P
<jblack_> the themer segfaults, the file browser segfaults. mozilla segfaults too
<Ralith> SAAD3000: that should be 192.168.0.1 or 2
<SAAD3000> Ralith I can't ping it from window either.
<corvax> yeah i noticed
<SAAD3000> Ralith yah it doesn't replies
<darthbutcher> corvax: after taking out the problem line, it works again.
<eidolon> the segfault hits! [more]  You die. [more] 
<eidolon> amarok just crashed violently.  that was fun :)
<navarone> Knowerrors, okay let me see now...do you have two drives or ...okay one drive with windows...and that's the one that you can't mount? And do you have ubuntu and suse installed...? <confused>
<hyperactivecrond> eidolon: congratz
* eidolon bows.
<hyperactivecrond> !tell Knowerrors about ntfs
<Ralith> SAAD3000: is dhcp enabled on your router?
<bllx> what's the most powerful  disk formating command ubuntu linux?
<SAAD3000> Ralith No we use static here
<bllx> -in ubuntu linux
<brenner> BigDaddy: weird.
<BigDaddy> brenner - woah, I gotta pastebin this
<hyperactivecrond> Seveas: btw... when i was telling ubotu to forget illicit stuff and waste stuff i looked them up @ the factoid browser
<SAAD3000> weird eh
<corvax> yeah just mine has marillat
<Ralith> SAAD3000: well, then it's because you haven't configured your connection on ubuntu
<hyperactivecrond> Knowerrors: follow instructions in link
<SAAD3000> Ralith I did.
<corvax> for win32codecs mplayer stuff etc
<Knowerrors> hyperactivecrond: figured out how to mount the ntfs part
<Ralith> SAAD3000: alright; msg me the output from ifconfig eth0
<SAAD3000> Ralith I double checked them. everything is right like xp
<Knowerrors> navarone: on hda(ubuntu install, on hdb(suse install)
<BigDaddy> brenner - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8622
<SAAD3000> Ralith its eth1
<navarone> Knowerrors, try this then...type !diskmounter
<SAAD3000> i cann't am on windows now.
<Knowerrors> !diskmounter
<ubotu> from memory, diskmounter is to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<SAAD3000> but i think i read interrupt 10 in the last line of the ifconfig
<odla> ah...what's the panel at the top of the xfce4 screen called?
<hyperactivecrond> it's called /etc/fstab 8:-\
<hyperactivecrond> odla: lilstar?
<brenner> BigDaddy: wow.  hope i didn't do that... -_-;
<hyperactivecrond> lilstar icon box
<hyperactivecrond> or window list
<hyperactivecrond> i cant remember ::
<BigDaddy> brenner - wth is all of that
<BigDaddy> ?
<Ralith> SAAD3000: well, if you're sure it's all correct, I don't know where to go :P
<darthbutcher> Is gtkpod any good?
<SAAD3000> Ralith really weird.
<brenner> BigDaddy: i don't know.  can you start gedit from the accessories menu?
<Knowerrors> navarone: I tried diskomounter, it mounted the hda1(windows2k), but didn't touch the hdb
<hyperactivecrond> !gtkpod
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hyperactivecrond
<SAAD3000> Ralith when am back to ubuntu could u tell me what errors should i see if i did the ifconfig?
<hyperactivecrond> lovely
<Ralith> SAAD3000: errors?
<SAAD3000> Ralith where to look i mean in the ifconfig
<odla> he he...xfce4 on dapper is a mess right now :)
<Ralith> SAAD3000: the first line should hold the relevant information
<BigDaddy> brenner - yeah, but I don't think I can get root rights that way can I?
<Ralith> SAAD3000: here's mine for refrence:
<navarone> Knowerrors, what is on hdb?
<Ralith> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:B0:94:4F:1E
<Ralith> er
<mc|amb> hi, is there a way to make gnome windows drop shadows????
<brenner> BigDaddy: no.  you're right
<Ralith> make that the second line
<Ralith> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:B0:94:4F:1E
<Ralith>           inet addr:192.168.0.198  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<brenner> BigDaddy: maybe try another editor?
<Ralith> yep
<brenner> BigDaddy: i don't know what's going on with that
<SAAD3000> Ralith right thats what i've got.
<Knowerrors> navarone: suse10 install, 3 partitions, rootswaphome
<pianoboy3333> Is there a codec for m4p's that you download off of iTunes?
<hyperactivecrond> !tell Ralith about pastebin
<Knowerrors> navarone: reiserfs format for root and home on hdb
<hyperactivecrond> !tell pianoboy3333 about restrictedformats
<SAAD3000> Ralith the firefox tells me to check the proxy config settings..
<BigDaddy> brenner - OK, what editor do you recommend? I don't suppose there is a metapad for Linux?
<sidd> Is there a way to change ownership/permissions on my mounted drive so that I can delete files?
<carpediem> eidolon: well, I use gstreamer, with amarok (the ONLY media player, in my book) and it works with mp3s for sure.
<Ralith> hyperactivecrond: sorry :P
<Ralith> SAAD3000: o.O that's downright odd.
<xored> hello guys. I used the 12er kerne ( breezy, selfebacked) to run wirelesslan with WPA on my intel pro wifi chipset ( ipw2200). Therfore i compiled ipw2200 and iee myself on installed the firmware and it works and working. Now iam switching to 15-4 to have suspend2, but i cannot get the ip2200 to connect to my WPA. Any tips ?
<SAAD3000> Ralith and the thing is that they are exactly the same as in here.
<carpediem> eidolon: so I know it *can* work.....not sure what to do to figure out why its not working for you
<navarone> Knowerrors, could be a prob with the reiserfs not being supported in diskmounter
<Ralith> well, sorry, I don't know where to go :P
<brenner> BigDaddy: i use vi myself....but it's tricky if youre a newbie iwth it.  maybe try nano
<SAAD3000> Ralith do you know any developer here or any guy who really can Help?
<navarone> Knowerrors, so fdisk -l does not show hdb at all?
<hyperactivecrond> Knowerrors: what are you trying to do?
<Ralith> SAAD3000: nope, I'm new 'round here myself.
<william> embedded videos are playing choppy in firefox, how can i fix this?
<SAAD3000> Ralith kthanx
<mc|amb> hi, is there a way to make gnome windows drop shadows????
<Ralith> xcompmgr?
<xored> SAAD3000: whats the problem
<corvax> your lucky they are playing at all
<navarone> Knowerrors diskmounter wouldn't work with reiserfs anyway...doh...my bad
<Knowerrors> hyperactivecrond: Ive got a second harddrive attached, it shows as hdb, hdb1,2,3, in /dev, but it has no fstab enty and won't mount
<xored> SAAD3000: discribe it in one opst, not several
<hyperactivecrond> ok.
<hyperactivecrond> Knowerrors try this from a terminal
<Knowerrors> navarone: thx, at least I got the ntfs part up :)
<hyperactivecrond> dmesg | grep hdb
<SAAD3000> xored I can't access the Internet from Ubuntu and i can access it from xp knowing that the configs are exactly the same.
<hyperactivecrond> pastebin the output
<hyperactivecrond> !tell Knowerrors about pastebin
<xored> SAAD3000:
<Knowerrors> hyperactivecrond: no output from that
<SAAD3000> am listening.
<xored> SAAD3000: setted up the route ?
<navarone> Knowerrors, no prob I think hyperactivecrond  has you covered now...lol
<xored> SAAD3000: paste me your ifconfig -a output in a pastebin
<SAAD3000> xored yes the ip,mask,gw,dns all exact as in the xp
<hyperactivecrond> Knowerrors: then i'm afraid linux can't see your hdb.
<SAAD3000> xored I have to jump back to ubuntu.
<hyperactivecrond> what kind of hd is it?
<Knowerrors> hyperactivecrond: maybe my pins on the drive are set wrong?
<sidd> How can I change ownership/permissions on my mounted drive so that I can delete files?
<xored> ok
<xored> SAAD3000: secnod
<Knowerrors> hyperactivecrond: weird that fstab shows it though
<xored> SAAD3000: get the output of /etc/resolf.conf
<hyperactivecrond> Knowerrors: /dev or fstab?
<xored> SAAD3000: and "route"
<navarone> Knowerrors, are the jumpers set correctly for the drives?
<Knowerrors> hyperactivecrond: /dev
<william> how can i get Pan (the newsreader)?
<SAAD3000> xored how do i get the output of route?
<xored> SAAD3000:  AND ping you DNS plse
<hyperactivecrond> Knowerrors: doesn't matter that it's in there
<corvax> apt-get install pan
<Nightshade> is there anything special i have to do to setup a caching dns server for this machine and have it work for all the machines on my lan?
<corvax> or use synaptic
<xored> SAAD3000: sure i get, i must get it as iam going in through a router
<Knowerrors> navarone: maybe 2nd drive is set to master also... been a while since I used it
<william> tried that, didnt work
<matt24> can someone help me with a program not running
<KoruptidPryde> is there a way to hide the network servers from the places list?  I have a ton of them and it gets really annoying having them all there
<Xenguy> !info pan
<ubotu> pan: (A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent), section news, is optional. Version: 0.14.2.91-2ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 451 kB, Installed size: 3608 kB
<SAAD3000> xored my DNS is exactly the same as my Gateway and it can't be pinged on ubuntu or xp
<matt24> it locked up and I shut it down. now it doesn't start
<eidolon> carpediem: *nod* i'm trying with the arts plugin now, but it seems to keep locking up amarok.  and ia gree with you, it's the only media player for me :)
<colm> matt24, which?
<hyperactivecrond> the /dev dir. has a lotta stuff that's not needed
<william> !info pan
<hyperactivecrond> check your master/slave settings
<matt24> firefox and bittorando
<corvax> dont forget the sudo*
<xored> SAAD3000: do it like i said, pastbin ifconfig -a, route, resolf.conf and come back
<Knowerrors> hyperactivecrond: would having jumper set wrong cause the drive to not moung?  Even though I can see it with a live cd?
<william> !info pan
<Knowerrors> mount
<ubotu> pan: (A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent), section news, is optional. Version: 0.14.2.91-2ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 451 kB, Installed size: 3608 kB
<hyperactivecrond> you can see it w/ a live cd
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Am having some issues figuring out how to install themes in KDE if you can offer any assistance.
<hyperactivecrond> odd.
<colm> matt24, have they ever worked?
<SAAD3000> xored allright, pastebin is the website?
<matt24> oh ya
<xored> type !paste
<brenner> er, vlc isn't gtk, is it?
<Knowerrors> hyperactivecrond: yeah, I just ran Kanotix live cd and I could read hdb fine, and hda
<matt24> when I shut a program down when it locks up
<Toma-> tonyyarusso, im not running kde atm, but i might be able to help... what part of the theme you trying to install?
<matt24> it doesn't run until I restart x
<SAAD3000> xored one more thing before i jump to ubuntu how do i check the router?
<navarone> Knowerrors, are you able to mkdir and mount partition?
<hyperactivecrond> run lspci in Kanotix, cp downn what the output is
<hyperactivecrond> not lspci
<hyperactivecrond> lsmod
<corvax> not sure what the package is called
<SAAD3000> is it in /etc/route?
<Knowerrors> navarone: nope
<michaelfavia> i just installed dapper drake flight 3 and i wanted to know if i continue to track a development repository somehow...?
<xored> guys, i can connect through my wpa_supplicant on kernel ..12 with my current ipw2200 drivers, but i cannot do it under 15er.. i updated wpa to 0.5 right now, didnt helped. It seems in the logs, he cannot encrpyt the key, some help ?
<Xenguy> matt24: instead of restarting X, try 'pkill programname'
<xored> SAAD3000: type : route
<xored> and get me the output
<matt24> how do I run it
<SAAD3000> alright
<SAAD3000> brb
<Knowerrors> hyperactivecrond: what do I do with the output?
<hyperactivecrond> navarone: it's not showing up in dmesg...
<hyperactivecrond> Knowerrors: pastebin it
<navarone> weird
<pianoboy3333> hyperactivecrond: but will rhythembox be able to play the files now?
<pianoboy3333> hyperactivecrond: with the w32......deb file?
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: All of it presumably.  In Gnome I just throw a tarball into the theme manager, so...
<jack|ass> has anyone gotten an Dlink 520 (Atheros chipset) set up under Ubuntu?
<hyperactivecrond> pianoboy3333: try it
<matt24> how do I get my start bar running again
<pianoboy3333> hyperactivecrond: no, it can't
<Knowerrors> hyperactivecrond: will do, thx big time, hope youre still here when I return
<pianoboy3333> ........
<matt24> just killed it
<matt24> lol
* navarone longs for Friday...<sigh>
<Knowerrors> hyperactivecrond: gonna check jumpers also...
<hyperactivecrond> hmm...
<hyperactivecrond> do that knowerrors
<cycom> arg. why won't my wireless card talk to the kernel?!
<hyperactivecrond> cycom: google is your friend
<william> ok i still cant install Pan using apt-get
<hyperactivecrond> william: apt-cache search pan
<cycom> hyperactivecrond: yes it is. but I haven't found the answer to my question yet, so I'm going to ask on IRC, if that's ok with you.
<william> a lot of no such file or directories came up
<cycom> cardinfo sees the wireless card fine, but the modules don't load for it, and nothing shows up for the connect/disconnect in dmsg.
<hyperactivecrond> cycom: are you _sure_ it's configed right?
<cycom> hyperactivecrond: works in gentoo. are you _SURE_ you're not just trying to be obnoxious?
<hyperactivecrond> cycon: *checks* yes
<xored> hwo to update iwconfig ?
<hyperactivecrond> please don't whine about it working in x
<hyperactivecrond> instead of y
<corvax> pan is in the repos
<corvax> i see it
<cycom> hyperactivecrond: OBVIOUSLY there is a problem, and asking me if I'm SURE it's configured correctly is just silly.
<bllx> I formatted my other disk with Ubuntu on, but the bootstrap partition was left untouched. Anyone know a powerful format command?
<naetrick> What are some requirements after installing a custom kernel on Ubuntu
<hyperactivecrond> although granted i shouldn't have said google is your friend...
<william> where can i get an updated list of sources
<naetrick> Something, _something_ really odd goes on
<hyperactivecrond> naetrick: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<corvax> 0.14..2.91
<naetrick> besides that
<hyperactivecrond> cycom: please don't yell.
<hatake_kakashi> anyone here know what else do you need to backup (apart from downloaded packages and maybe the index file) for another clean install of the OS without having to redownload those packages again?
<naetrick> It can't find something on boot
<pianoboy3333> Does anyone here play m4p's in ubuntu and they work well? How?
<shortjollio> what app can open .rar archives?
<brenner> william: breezy or dapper?
<tonyyarusso> !rar
<ubotu> somebody said rar was a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<william> breezy, the new one :)
<cycom> hyperactivecrond: please don't be rude to me and I won't yell.  End of discussion.
<naetrick> It tries to mount XFS, I believe it does, but then it can't mount /dev/root on /root
<brenner> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<naetrick> I'm using the exact config as the stock kernel installed in ubuntu
<corvax> i dont think he has all repos
<brenner> william: use the corresponding pastebin link
<hatake_kakashi> naetrick: wait.. XFS that's supposed to be either Xorg font server or the SGI XFS filesystem, which one are you referring to?
<naetrick> XFS filesystem
<corvax> pan is in  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Didcha catch that?
<Smeggy> Could someone tell me what the difference between SoftMAC and Devicescape are?
<hatake_kakashi> naetrick: you are supposed to point mount the hdd/device/partition .. eg /dev/hda3 not /dev/root
<william> grr still cant find pan
<naetrick> hatake_kakashi: That I do
<brenner> corvax: proabbly...either that or he hasn't updated.  main should be in his sources by default
<naetrick> in lilo.conf
<corvax> guess soo
<corvax> will do this
<corvax> sudo apt-get update
<hatake_kakashi> naetrick: wait.. /dev/root is XFS for yours?
<corvax> sudo apt-get install pan
<naetrick> no, I point it to /dev/hda3, which is my root filesystem, which is XFS formatted
<piggah> 'lo everyone
<hyperactivecrond> cycom: if i was rude, /msg me about it.  i apologize if you thought i was rude.
<navarone> cycom some particulars about card would help too
<Toma-> tonyyarusso, sorry, checking out new pcs. open the Kcontrol centre thing and look for themes, theres an installer in that.. aka. Add new theme..
<darthbutcher> I am back.
<naetrick> hatake_kakashi: Here are the errors I get: http://rafb.net/paste/results/AE1c5i99.html
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: That seems to have only changed the background pic and not much else.
<darthbutcher> I am back.
<darthbutcher> What is a good music program that is compatible with the iPod?
<darthbutcher> BESIDES amarok
<pianoboy3333> darthbutcher: I heard gtkpod
<darthbutcher> Cool, I just installed it.
<pianoboy3333> kk
<tonyyarusso> darthbutcher: SharpMusique works with the iTunes library, dunno what it does with the iPod itself.
<navarone> hi ITSa341
<naetrick> what do you make of it?
<Steve_p> Oh my, lots of dapper updates
<michaelfavia> is there a rawhide like repository for ubuntu? i installed flight 3 and i dont have any updates when i run the updat emanager.
<pianoboy3333> tonyyarusso: can u play music u already have on ur drive with it?
<ITSa341> navarone  Hi
<pianoboy3333> tonyyarusso: i mean SharpMusique
<tonyyarusso> pianoboy3333: Don't know, didn't try to.  (Very briefly checked it out.)
<hatake_kakashi> naetrick: try mounting it as 'sudo mkdir /mnt/root && mount -t xfs /dev/hda3 /mnt/root'
<corvax> mich maybe because
<michaelfavia> Steve_p: where can i get the repo address for dapper updates?
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here us SharpMusique?
<corvax> you have the NEWEST release
<darthbutcher> gtk looks like it is good.
<naetrick> hatake_kakashi: Manually?
<ITSa341> navarone Got win4lin working getting ready to start comparing it to vmware
<corvax> so no updates are available
<corvax> YET
<naetrick> It loads correctly... I'm running on the default kernel currently
<naetrick> but it's just the custom I cannot boot from
<darthbutcher> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<hyperactivecrond> naetrick what errors?
<hyperactivecrond> corvax: why did you instlal dapper?
<xored> ok i found the problem. While compiling the new kernel 2.6.15-4 on breezy he fails to compliel ieee wich is needed for the encryption of wpa. How to fix it up ?
<navarone> ITSa341, okie dokie
<corvax> i played with  it the other day
<naetrick> hyperactivecrond: http://rafb.net/paste/results/AE1c5i99.html
<hyperactivecrond> make menuconfig, allow iee, do a make modules_install
<kfrek88> so far, a very good ubuntu experience
<navarone> kfrek88, the night is young...;)
<hatake_kakashi> naetrick: yeah give it a try
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here us SharpMusique?
<kfrek88> point taken nav
<kfrek88> i usually hit roadblocks with every new dist i try
<kfrek88> none so far
<navarone> kfrek88, are you new to linux totally or just new to debian/ubuntu?
<naetrick> hatake_kakashi: Mounting it right now? It's already mounted
<kfrek88> new to deb and ubuntu
<kfrek88> use fedora on another machine
<hatake_kakashi> naetrick: ok, you want that partition to be mounted on /root right? as /root directory?
<cycom> navarone: WPC11v3 Linksys PCMCIA wireless B adapter.
<ITSa341> kfrek88   Hope you enjoy ubuntu as much as I have so far. I'm just learning the ropes myself
<navarone> kfrek88, I have tried Caldera and three different Mandrakes and ubuntu takes the cake for relative ease and polish
<cycom> navarone: again, card known working.
<michaelfavia> kfrek88: did you install flight 3 ?
<SAAD3000> !paste
<ubotu> from memory, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<kfrek88> what's flight 3?
<michaelfavia> nm.
<hyperactivecrond> kfrek88: 3rd test of dapper
<naetrick> hatake_kakashi: I want the partition to be mounted as my main, root partition ('/'), yes
<SAAD3000> xored want me to paste on #flood?
<hyperactivecrond> ...and why did you install it in teh first place?
<kfrek88> no, using breezy
<xored> nope
<SAAD3000> alright
<xored> type !paste and take the html
<cycom> navarone: the unusual problem is that the card is detected by cardmgr and identified, but does not show insertion in dmesg
<SAAD3000> weird why saving them on .txt format looks different under windows
<kfrek88> gotta go tuck the kids in
<kfrek88> bye
<_jason> SAAD3000: there's a tool to convert it although I can't remember what it's called :)
<darthbutcher> tony; I got amarok working.
<darthbutcher> :-D
<hatake_kakashi> naetrick: ack, you need to specify that in lilo.conf at boot.. I'm not too sure how lilo.conf went. However you need to specify that initally,
<michaelfavia> what repo should apt point to if i installed flight 3?
<odla> michaelfavia, ah...if you have to ask should you be using it?
<Pablo> m00
<michaelfavia> odla: im an experienced linux user but a new ubuntite ;)
<holobyted> I'm confused about installing official nVidia drivers.. some pages say I need to blacklist agpgart and its derivatives, some others say I need it for nvagp. Can anyone point me to a trustworthy source?
<xored> SAAD3000: it because the diffrent linespace
<vladuz976> how can i make my bash prompt display the current directory?
<michaelfavia> just dont know how the project is organized.
<odla> michaelfavia, dapper is what it should point to not breezy
<hatake_kakashi> naetrick: there's another way, but I never tried it.. its going through the method of mounting it similar to what I said, using chroot and then unmounting the previous / drive (becareful though)
<xored> yes, got it !
<shortjollio> how do i know if im 386 or 586?
<yanis> oof, there is a very critical bug in ubuntu that it's still unsolvable
<navarone> cycom have you read this page yet...?  http://osunix.com/?m=200504    about 3/4 down page ...title is WPC3<yada> <yada>
<SAAD3000> xored alright done
<TXmaw> hey, does anybody know a good program for running rmvb files?
<yanis> this one: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
<xored> where ?
<brenner> shortjollio: what cpu?
<naetrick> hatake_kakashi: I think it is configured correctly in my lilo.conf
<xored> link, i need one :)
<SAAD3000> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8624
<naetrick> I added "root=/dev/hda3", which is my root partition
<naetrick> or should I be doing something else? I don't think so, because the same lilo.conf works for the other kernel
<shortjollio> brenner, i forgot, is there a way to check without opening up my case
<naetrick> how would I automate that at boot
<xored> SAAD3000: what kind of router are you using ?
<brenner> shortjollio: try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<michaelfavia> odla: just deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<odla> michaelfavia, well that one and just 'dapper'
<hatake_kakashi> naetrick: imo.. that should be set, you need to reload lilo to update its specific settings that you specified in lilo.conf. When you reboot next time, lilo should mount /dev/hda3 as /
<SAAD3000> xored I really don't know its up the roof not mine.
<xored> SAAD3000: everything looks fine for me here, expect try please to deactvate eth0
<odla> michaelfavia, you should have several entries in /etc/apt/sources.list just change the word 'breezy' to 'dappery
<shortjollio> brenner, now what am i looking for in this info
<odla> dapper'
<xored> SAAD3000: ifconfig eth0 down
<SAAD3000> xored eth0 for the wireless and its already deactivated
<SAAD3000> i guess so.
<xored> SAAD3000: ok fine, a yes, i plaesed you to make it with -a, ok
* navarone heads out for the night
<tonyyarusso> Sweet, my grub to gdm time is 35 seconds.
<xored> SAAD3000: ok, routing table seems to be okey, so the last step will be the DNS
<ITSa341> tonyyarusso    Nice
<SAAD3000> ya
<SAAD3000> xored dns in xp here is the same as the gw
<xored> SAAD3000: coudl you ping the router ?
<michaelfavia> odla: ok so i enabled each of those repos... thanks...
<brenner> shortjollio: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep name
<BigDaddy> OK, I can still not get gedit open from the terminal, therefore I cannot overwrite xorg.conf. Plus I cannot find another text editor. the "root" command doesn't seem to work on this, nor do "su". how else can I get root priveldeges on this file?
<SAAD3000> nope i can't. on both i can't
<odla> michaelfavia, ok...then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<odla> and you're running dapper
<ITSa341> wow, installing WinXP takes a while under win4lin
<pepsi> BigDaddy, sudo
<IdleOne> BigDaddy:  sudo
<shortjollio> brenner, amd duron(tm)
<BigDaddy> pepse - sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf is wat started this whole thing
<tonyyarusso> ITSa341: It takes a while normally!
<Knowerrors> hyperactivecrond: here is pastebin of lsmod http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8625
<Aaron_Mason> !shaper
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Aaron_Mason
<MeshGearFox> Uh, hi~. I had this question about installing -- namely, the "FATs do not match!" error message that the partioner spits out. If anyone knows anything about fixing this or workarounds..
<michaelfavia> odla: does synaptic not use the same sources file as apt?
<xored> SAAD3000: ok you CANNOT pig your router frm XP ?
<SAAD3000> xored I can't ping the router.
<pepsi> BigDaddy, why cant you run gedit? use nano then
<xored> SAAD3000: ok its firwalled
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here us SharpMusique?
<brenner> shortjollio: linux-k7
<odla> michaelfavia, it does
<Aaron_Mason> does anybody know how to get shapecfg working?
<SAAD3000> xored yes I can't ping the router from xp too.
<odla> i don't use synaptic though...i just use the terminal
<michaelfavia> dist-upgrade is a new one to me.. what does it do?
<xored> SAAD3000: ok the last step is too try to ping a ip directyl without dns
<ITSa341> tonyyarusso  I'm used to Linspire and their 8 minute install on my other machine. I guess I'm spoiled that way.
<shortjollio> brenner, so which version of mplayer should i get
<IdleOne> michaelfavia:  it upgrades kernel
<shortjollio> ?
<BigDaddy> I ran nano, but it changed my terminal window. is that supposed to be my text editor?
<SAAD3000> xored how can I do thaT?
<darthbutcher> !opera
<ubotu> it has been said that opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<xored> SAAD3000: 213.165.64.215
<darthbutcher> !opera 9.1
<ubotu> darthbutcher: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xored> SAAD3000: ping 213.165.64.215
<SAAD3000> xored Should i remove the dns in xp?
<pepsi> BigDaddy, yeah its a text editor
<xored> no
<michaelfavia> IdleOne: ahh... thanks i think that used to just be and excludes lasti used apt.
<shortjollio> brenner, nm i got it thx so much man
<brenner> shortjollio: mplayer-k6 probably
<Eleaf> hi
<BigDaddy> pepsi - here is what happens when I try the sudo gedit... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8622
<brenner> shortjollio: read the package descr.
<xored> SAAD3000: please go down to youbuntu and try to do that ping
<odla> IdleOne, it also adds new packages...it doesn't just upgrade the kernel
<SAAD3000> xored request timed out
<kbrooks> my disabilities pressentation: http://kbrooks.ath.cx/disabilities.pdf
<fangorious> I seem to have lost the use of the multimedia keys to control rhythmbox
<xored> SAAD3000: under xp or ubuntu ?
<SAAD3000> xp
<tonyyarusso> ITSa341: Ah, I see.  (Had to redo Windows installations a number of times.  Completely ate my spring break once.  Disgusting.)
<IdleOne> odla:  yeah that too
<shortjollio> bremnner, so how did u know i needed k7?
<odla> you can upgrade the kernel with just a plain old upgrade
<xored> SAAD3000: this is impossible ?
<SAAD3000> yep
<SAAD3000> i can't ping it on xp
<brenner> shortjollio: k7 is for duron/athlon cpus
<SAAD3000> it times out.
<Aaron_Mason> where do I go to add a kernel module?
<michaelfavia> odla: is it possible that my flight3 base install is up to date or am i miconfigured?
<xored> SAAD3000:  ping 83.97.42.2
<odla> michaelfavia, do you have a flight3 cd?
<Zen> fglrx isn't working since I upgraded--I followed the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78466 to the letter
<ITSa341> tonyyarusso Even the factory restore disks on this comp only take about 20 minutes to image winXP and all the extras. It's been years since I actually did a manual install of WinXP
<odla> michaelfavia, oh no...you would definitely need to upgrade
<odla> michaelfavia, paste your sources.list and link it here
<SAAD3000> xored timed out also, I dont think the admin allows pinging ips outside the lan
<Nightshade> is it common for ext3 parts to make the hard drive grind for hours on end when the system isn't doing anything?
<michaelfavia> odla: in process.
<pepsi> BigDaddy, well i dunno what to tell you buddy, i never edit xorg.conf with gedit, always used nano
<xored> SAAD3000: "ok"
<pepsi> BigDaddy, although i am able to edit it with gedit, so i dunno why you cant
<xored> SAAD3000: this is for me, absolutely "unclear" why oyu are nt able to ping out but "ok"
<michaelfavia> odla: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8626 merci
<SAAD3000> xored am really surprised really,the net worked on suse. why not ubuntu?
<brenner> Nightshade: no
<MeshGearFox> Night, I wouldn't imagine so.
<dirtbiker> whats a good guide to installing linux  app?
<Nightshade> hmm
<Aaron_Mason> how do  I make modules load in the kernel at boot time?
<BigDaddy> Aha! got it open with nano
<_jason> ubotu: tell dirtbiker about synaptic
<xored> SAAD3000: to be honest, i do not knwo. U have some really strange network configuration arround
<Nightshade> somefin weird is got to be going on then
<BigDaddy> hopefully it will let me overwrite it
<michaelfavia> dirtbiker: dual boot or just linux?
<darthbutcher> I just installed the latest Opera beta.
<darthbutcher> :-D
<odla> michaelfavia, remove the hash marks before the work 'deb' except for the backports stuff
<Aaron_Mason> more to the point, what file do I use to load the shaper module?
<brenner> Nightshade: try running top, to see what's using resources
<dirtbiker> just linux
<SAAD3000> xored on SuSE and on Xp works but on ubuntu doesn't.
<xored> SAAD3000: maybe your admin is doing some MAC filtering and your mac of mabye the onboard card has been changed under ubuntu
<darthbutcher> It is pretty damn sweet!
<dirtbiker> michaelfavia: just linux
<xored> SAAD3000: compare both macs
<SAAD3000> wait let me compare
<Nightshade> Xorg is at the top, no surprise there followed by top.
<michaelfavia> dirtbiker: any special equipment like wifi and gfx cards?
<shortjollio> brenner, when i go to play a video online it gets to 99% buffering and then stops
<Nightshade> nothing out of the ordinary
<michaelfavia> odla: all of them?
<dirtbiker> michaelfavia: well just an nvidia
<brenner> shortjollio: i don't use mplayer.  try hitting the forum
<BigDaddy> pepsi - um, how do I select all the text in nano? I can't shift+arrows
<michaelfavia> dirtbiker: wired internet?
<dirtbiker> michaelfavia: gfx cars
<SAAD3000> xored exactly the same
<shortjollio> brenner, huh?
<shortjollio> brenner, what do u use then instead of mplayer?
<darthbutcher> !aim
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, darthbutcher
<pepsi> BigDaddy, you cant
<dirtbiker> michaelfavia: yeah ethernet
<MeshGearFox> BTW, I think the partition in question is the XP restore partition. It's the only FAT32 one. I tried to hide it, but after aborting the Kubuntu install (it wasn't taking my chanes to the partitions), the system refused to boot and went into, like, something involving my network card (Yukon Marvell of some sort). The drive was hidden, still showed upin the partitioner ,though, so I set it to NOT mount. Anyway, erm... I don't know wh
<brenner> shortjollio: totem
<IdleOne> darthbutcher:  gaim
<pepsi> BigDaddy, the best you can do is cut a line and paste it somewhere else
<darthbutcher> IdleOne: I use GAIM
<pepsi> ^K and ^U
<darthbutcher> I was seeing if I could get any better things.
<xored> SAAD3000: no idea really. Try to get a other DNS server, not the local one of the router
<darthbutcher> Actually, I use Kopete now.
<michaelfavia> dirtbiker: then the process is prettyy simple... downlaod an iso either from the mirror or via a bittorrent... burn it to a disk... put disk in drive and restart...
<Mordof> yay! i found a solution for playing midis in ubuntu! :D
<xored> SAAD3000: put it in the /etc/resolf.conf and try again
<Aaron_Mason> How do you set up modules to load when you boot?
<SAAD3000> xored how ?
<MeshGearFox> And the first hit for googling "fats don'
<odla> michaelfavia, like this...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8627
<odla> you can copy and paste that if you want
<michaelfavia> make sure you boot to cds in your bios..
<Hysty> Mordof, cool
<darthbutcher> !kxdocker
<ubotu> darthbutcher: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<shortjollio> brenner, totem says it could not play because np decoders found to handle the stream
<odla> then at a terminal...sudo apt-get update
<darthbutcher> Does anyone here use KX Docker?
<Mordof> Hysty: i converted them all over into mp3 in windows
<MeshGearFox> t match" is sort of distrubing XD. anyway, I guess I was more wondering if anyone knew if it'd be damaging or something to just ignore the FATs... not matching. As I said, recovery partition, so I'm not going to USe it.
<odla> then sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<darthbutcher> http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/main.php
<xored> SAAD3000: 132.230.200.200 take this one and replace the one in your resolf.conf
<mk501> hi all, I'm trying to set up backports so I can install newest Firefox, but synaptic is giving me errors; has the path to backports changed?
<Hysty> Mordof, lol
<brenner> shortjollio: if you're using totem, use totem-xine w/ w32codecs
<IdleOne> tell mk501  about firefox1.5
<SAAD3000> xored oke one last chance if it didn't work i'll uninstall ubuntu.
<SAAD3000> :(
<IdleOne> !tell mk501  about firefox1.5
<bob832> there is a wiki article about installing firefox 1.5
<IdleOne> yup
<bob832> that works too
<michaelfavia> SAAD3000: what net card?
<SAAD3000> broadcom michaelfavia
<michaelfavia> which one?
<SAAD3000> michaelfavia i can ping myself
<_jason> mk501: it used to be mirrormax, it no longer is.  I'll have the bot send you a link.  But as was mentioned, ff1.5 has not been backported
<Aaron_Mason> w00t, it works now
<_jason> ubotu: tell mk501 about easysource
<michaelfavia> so can anyone without a network card ;)
<michaelfavia> lo :)
<SAAD3000> michaelfavia Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller thats what under xp device manager
<mk501> great! thanks _jason & IdleOne....I really appreciate it
<michaelfavia> what ablout lspci output
<michaelfavia> about
<SAAD3000> michaelfavia No i meant the 192.x.x.x ip
<SAAD3000> michaelfavia I have to restart .
<BigDaddy> OK, how about Nautilus? if I sudo Nautilus, will that give me root rights in Nautilus and in anything I open from with in it?
<michaelfavia> ahh dual boot?
<SAAD3000> michaelfavia ya
<dirtbiker> michaelfavia: oh, I installed linux. I'm looking for guide to installing those tar.gz archives. Maybe an explaination of which folder in the root are for.
<IdleOne> BigDaddy:  sudo gives you root rights
<SAAD3000> michaelfavia the net works on xp but not on ubuntu
<BigDaddy> nevermind, sudo Nautilus does nothing
<Syco54645> can anyone suggest a program that i can limit the total speeding going in and out of my box for the net?  i am on a shared network and would like to be fair since everyone else is using netlimiter
<Phelan> BigDaddy: Are you getting a poweruser error?
<SAAD3000> michaelfavia I also saw the networkcard the exact name during the installation.
<michaelfavia> SAAD3000: well that is because you have windows drivers installed... you need drivers in linux.. either opensoure ones or an adapter for your proprietary ones...
<IdleOne> SAAD3000:  you have no internet connection with ubuntu?
<BigDaddy> IdleOne - Phelan - here is my error
<BigDaddy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8622
<BigDaddy> I get that when I sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SAAD3000> IdleOne Yes its WEIRD man am telling you, I got xp with internet and ubuntu without!! on the same machine
<michaelfavia> SAAD3000: that isnt wierd it is normal.
<Ralith> right
<Hysty> grr to non-resuming file servers
<Ralith> I was talking to somone
<SAAD3000> michaelfavia if there is something wrong with the name of the nic on ubuntu how did i pinged my lan ip.?
<Ralith> then X locked up my box.
<IdleOne> SAAD3000:  this might sound stupid but is eth0 enabled ?
<odla> michaelfavia, are you upgrading now...did it work fro you?
<Ralith> brenner: it was you, right?
<SAAD3000> IdleOne yes its enabled i have eth0 for wirless and eth1 for nic
<michaelfavia> odla: actually i was side tracked. ;) getting back to it now
<brenner> Ralith: yes
<BigDaddy> SAAD3000 - are you having internet connectivity problems?
<shortjollio> brenner, what do i need to play wmv?
<SAAD3000> BigDaddy ya
<brenner> shortjollio: w32codecs
<IdleOne> SAAD3000:  ok...wires all plugged in properly...because from what i can see its not a software issue so maybe hardware ??
<BigDaddy> shortjollo - an old preist and a young preist
<BigDaddy> the power of christ compells you
<BigDaddy> SAAD3000 - are you on DSL? PPPoE?
<SAAD3000> IdleOne if its a hardware issue how am online now chatting with you fine guys ;>
<IdleOne> SAAD3000:  maybe having wireless and nic enabled at same time is confusing ubuntu?
<SAAD3000> BigDaddy neither of those. I just add my static ip,mask,gw,dns and proxy settings.
<Phelan> BigDaddy: I'm not very experienced with Linux, but I thought you were having a similar error I had, which I used a sudo command to gain root access. What it almost looks like to me though, is the file is corrupt or something. I say that, because it's outright failing, and not giving an access violation error or saying it isn't there...
<SAAD3000> IdleOne no i have the wireless disabled
<IdleOne> SAAD3000:  just trying to deduce :)
<SAAD3000> IdleOne its ok.
<dirtbiker> I'm looking for guide to installing those tar.gz archives. Maybe an explaination of which folder in the root are for.
<BigDaddy> I just did a bunch of updates. Is it like windows where I need to reboot?
<IdleOne> SAAD3000:  take a boot to it maybe that will fix it...lol
<SAAD3000> IdleOne can't boot the laptop can i ;>
<BigDaddy> SAAD3000 - sorry man, I just know how to do the PPPoE
<shortjollio> brenner, i cant find w32codecs, is that in synaptic under just that name?
<IdleOne> BigDaddy:  not usauly
<brenner> ubotu: tell shortjollio about w32codecs
<SAAD3000> I never had this problem before.
<IdleOne> SAAD3000:  nope I wouldnt
<Xenguy> BigDaddy: you reboot for kernel upgrades; that's it
<BigDaddy> is there a better terminal than GNOME terminal?
<SAAD3000> BigDaddy ETERM ;>
<Xenguy> BigDaddy: define better
<BigDaddy> Xenguy - I thought that was about the onlything I ever heard about rebooting in linux
<Phelan> Dirtbiker: Try this site: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<BigDaddy> Xenguy - good point. More popular amongst the computer knowledgable, but ubuntu newbie?
<BigDaddy> Dirstbiker, welcome to the club. That is how my evening started out!
<Phelan> DirtBiker The string after the .org/ isn't important in your matter. I needed it for something. But tha tsite might help
<_jason> ubotu: tell dirtbiker about nvidia
<linkd> i like gnome-terminal :/
<SAAD3000> so I guess i get back to suse.
<SAAD3000> ;<
<_jason> Phelan: please don't recommend ubuntuguide, it is outdated
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<linkd> in fact its my favorite. the only other one which comes near is eterm, if you want to spend long configuring it
<BigDaddy> no i don't. at least not ATM
<Phelan> _jason: Sorry. It simply helped me, so I figured he might find some use out of it.
<_jason> Phelan: understandable, just letting you know there are better docs like help.ubuntu.com and the wiki.  Those are preferred here
<Xenguy> BigDaddy: gnome-terminal and konsole are the 'heavy-weights'; light terminals are xterm, rxvt, aterm etc.
<Phelan> _jason: NP.
<whiter> whats a good gui ftp client
<sopionblax> the xfce terminal is nice
<whiter> for ubuntu
<eodchop> I am trying to install the w32 codecs and I get :dpkg: status database area is locked by another process Can anyone help?
<IdleOne> anybody know why gnomebaker keeps spitting out cd's and asking for a cd?
<_jason> eodchop: close synaptic
<brenner> whiter: gftp works fine for me
<eodchop> it is closed
<brenner> whiter: you can also just use nautilus
<Xenguy> whiter: gftp seems to be mentioned often (and can do scp/sftp)
<_jason> eodchop: do you have update manager or any other apt process running?
<Madpilot> whiter: Nautilus (the file manager) can do most FTP stuff
<eodchop> just a terminal, gaim and firefox
<eodchop> is there an task manager where i could check process?
<eodchop> processes*?
<_jason> eodchop: system tools > system monitor, top, ps
<Xenguy> eodchop: top
<whiter> gftp keeps closing when i try to transfer
<Steve_p> Does anyone know if gcc-4.1 is going to be in dapper?
<Madpilot> eobanb: or Applications --> System Tools --> System Monitor - Processes tab there
<eodchop> ok...I got it would update notifier cuase it to do that? that is all i can see on there.
<Madpilot> whiter: gFTP bites - use Nautilus's FTP functions if you can
<whiter> how can i do it with nautilus?
<whiter> cause its using bread crumb navigation, no where to put the ftp address
<IdleOne> eodchop: I think it might
<Madpilot> whiter: File --> Connect to Server
<_jason> eodchop: yeah, let it do its thing is probably the best course of action
<eodchop> can i safely kill it with system monitor?
<IdleOne> eodchop:  finish update first
* Xenguy sharpens his knife...
<eodchop> ok i have to restart then
<eodchop> thank you
<IdleOne> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<whiter> okay well
<whiter> natilus isnt working
<shortjollio> brenner, dude ur my biggest hero thx so much
<brenner> np
<IdleOne> whiter: http://www.thefreecountry.com/webmaster/freeftpclients.shtml
<Aaron_Mason> anybody know where I can find a good tute for shapecfg?
<Madpilot> FileZilla has a Linux port, but it's still in beta - I'll be a very happy Ubuntunian when I can install that...
<Nightshade> ok, i'm pulling my hair out here (i'm bald).  is there a way to setup bind to act as a caching name server on my network so i can setup all of my machines on the lan to query this one before using the isp provided servers?
<elky> gftp is nice, whiter and in repos
<whiter> gftp wont work
<Madpilot> elky: it's already crashed on him too...
<whiter> when i try to transfer it closes
<elky> o.O
<corvax> ug songbird has no binary for linux
<Nightshade> ncftp is where it'
<elky> weirdness
<Nightshade> it's at
<linkd> whiter: does it give any errors?
<Nightshade> :)
<whiter> no
<whiter> it just closes itself
<Hysty> anyone know of a server that dapperflight3 is on that supports resume?
<Madpilot> whiter: and Naut. does the same thing, crash on transfer?
<Sionide> corvax, i *know* :| GRR
<_jason> whiter: run it in a terminal
<linkd> hm
<whiter> naut says invalid password
<whiter> terminal wont list
<corvax> i dont feel like building from source
<Sionide> corvax, i really can't be arsed to reboot JUST to try it out
<Sionide> heh neither do i...
<corvax> color me lazy
<Sionide> but damn, it's gonna be *so* good when it's done..
<Sionide> it just looks aaaaamazing
<cafuego> Nightshade: Yes, just use the ISP servers as forwarders in bind, make all lan boxes use YOUR dns.
<Xenguy> whiter: if you want a good command-line ftp client, try lftp
<proxosi> what a good c++ compiler?
<Aaron_Mason> proxosi: g++
<cafuego> Nightshade: Just for the record, lftp is far nicer
<proxosi> for windows and/or ubuntu
<_jason> proxosi: g++
<cafuego> proxosi: gcc
<_jason> proxosi: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<corvax> ill wait till its more stable before going through all the work
<linkd> whiter: thats puzzling. are you saying the transfer connection closes, or the software?
<cafuego> proxosi: it's in cygwin (free) for Windows, on MacOS X and on virtually ALL Linux distros
<Nightshade> oh my, i haven't seen lftp in ages.  :)  hell, i rarely use ftp anymore except for package upgrades and stuff and that's all scripted
<whiter> the software
<linkd> hm.
<Xenguy> Nightshade: me too (ssh all the way); lftp is the best of the cli lot IMHO tho
<linkd> sounds like there is an error somewhere!
<Steve_p> proxosi, if you are experimenting, there are three main Linux compilers.  g++, which you can easily apt-get.  Intel and Sun also have compilers available.
<whiter> i want a gui client.
<linkd> whiter: for just kicks, try "rm -rf ~/.gftp
<linkd> whiter: thatll delete your gftp settings, then try again
<proxosi> steve_p: ok... wat about for windows
<whiter> k
<linkd> whiter: if it still doesnt work, try removing gftp, and reinstalling it. if it still doesnt work after that im baffled.
* Xenguy predicts the problem is not gftp...
<whiter> ive dont that twice already
<whiter> but ok
<bluefoxicy> why does ubuntu now have a package called klineconfig?
* whiter predicts it is
<linkd> Xenguy: whats ur idea. please share!
<Steve_p> proxosi, Intel is available.  g++ is available through mingw.  g++ is also in Cygwin if you're interested in that route.
<whiter> yep
<whiter> closes
<corvax> whiter try apt-get --purge remove gftp
<CodyDH> What kernel patch does Ubuntu use to allow suspending to disk?
<whiter> :|
<whiter> i just want to download one file
<whiter> wtf
<Steve_p> proxosi, Borland and Open Watcom are also available
<brenner> whiter: try running it from a terminal, it might spit out errors when it closes
<Xenguy> linkd: I think it is some other problem besides a software issue, that's all
<whiter> it dosent
<whiter> it wont list
<IdleOne> whiter what file?
<whiter> and
<linkd> whiter: could just use wget.. or just quickly use ftp - the CLI program.
<cafuego> !info klineconfig
<Emerson> ok, I have a really odd question and I just want a second opinion if this sounds like hardware or software:  Ubuntu 5.10 , system locks up randomly, 99% inside of Gnome when running mozilla-firefox + Evolution + Epiphany Browser.  no output to the logs to make me think its software related
<whiter> OMG
<whiter> enracer.serveftp.net
<darthbutcher> !drivers
<ubotu> hmm... drivers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<whiter> whoops
<eodchop> Hey it worked thanks for the help!
<Xenguy> whiter: yeh, wget if you are just d/l'ing
<whiter> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<darthbutcher> !windowsdrivers
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, darthbutcher
<darthbutcher> !windows
<ubotu> windows is, like, unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: does it?
<darthbutcher> !alternative
<ubotu> alternative is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<brenner> darthbutcher: ease up.  /msg ubotu please
<_jason> darthbutcher: what drivers are you seeking?
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  something about keyboards
<whiter> it dosnet even recognize gftp as installed
<brenner> you're flooding
<darthbutcher> _jason: V-Stream Xpert DVD Maker
<ilba7r> hi i want to use gs-afpl instead of gs how can i use that. is there is a howto on how to divert the usage of a corepackage like ghostview
<eodchop> Can anyone help me with realplayer 10.0? I keep getting the following error message......ryan@ubuntu:~/Desktop$   sudo dpkg -i realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb
<eodchop> dpkg: error processing realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb (--install):
<eodchop>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<eodchop> Errors were encountered while processing:
<eodchop>  realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb
<_jason> darthbutcher: ok, carry on then... I don't think ubotu will know about it though
<Xenguy> !tell eodchop about paste
<_jason> eodchop: is the file on your desktop?
<CodyDH> What kernel patch does Ubuntu use to allow suspending to disk?
<eodchop> jason:i used apt get to attempt to install it.
<_jason> ubotu: tell eodchop about realplayer
<whiter> and wget isnt working
<whiter> says bash
<ilba7r> again anyone know about how to use update-alternatives
<whiter> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<ilba7r> !alternatives
<ubotu> alternatives is probably should you require to change the default applications system wide, use "sudo update-alternatives --all" it provides choice where available to the machine. example: kde/gnome or nano/vi/emacs
<_jason> eodchop: did you know that mplayer plays all of the realplayer files if you have w32codecs
<IdleOne> eodchop:  cd Desktop then do dpkg
<whiter> gftp isnt removing
<whiter> ...
<whiter> i do apt-get remove gftp
<IdleOne> but _jason  is right
<whiter> but its still here
<eodchop> I did not know that, will it play embedded in a webrowswer?
<IdleOne> whiter sudo
<corvax> it as the libata_passthru patch ?
<whiter> i used sudo
<whiter> ...
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<whiter> it says it removes it but its still here
<brenner> ilba7r: are gs-afpl and gs seperate executables?
<Xenguy> whiter: re wget: what is the actual command-line you're trying?
<whiter> lets go on with uninstlaling gftp
<ilba7r> brenner i want ps2pdf to use the gs-afpl
<eodchop> idle one: do i need to download it to the desktop?
<whiter> cause it isnt uninstalling
<IdleOne> eodchop:  if you used firefox thats where it is
<darthbutcher> Anyone know how to get Windows drivers working in Linux?
<ilba7r> brenner gs uses the gs-esp package
<corvax> its not installed
<ilba7r> causing some problems here
<eodchop> oh ok...
<IdleOne> eodchop:  so you need to cd Desktop
<corvax> its still there in your sources
<Ralith> well
<corvax> though
<whiter> ARGH
<IdleOne> eodchop:  the dpkg
<Ralith> the person who was helping me just dissapeared.
<IdleOne> eodchop:  then dpkg
<whiter> someone help me, gftp wont uninstall using apt-get
<eodchop> Thank you very much for your help...Sorry about the multi-line paste.
<ilba7r> brenner and gs is just a symbolic link to whichever gs engine you used the default is gs-eps
<_jason> whiter: pastebin errors
<IdleOne> Ralith:  they will probably be right back
<whiter> theres no errors
<whiter> it claims to have uninstalled it
<whiter> but its still here
<IdleOne> whiter locate gftp
<_jason> whiter: where is here
<Ralith> IdleOne: I would hope so. He didn't say anything :P
<whiter> its on my computer
<whiter> im running it
<whiter> its in applications > Internet
<IdleOne> you cant remove if program is running
<whiter> omg
<Xenguy> whiter: provide examples, and be specific (you are just making it hard to help you)
<whiter> it wasnt running when i uninstalled it obviously
<whiter> okay
<_jason> whiter: install it and remove it again
<whiter> heres my example: i UNINSTALLED GFTP using apt-get remove gftp
<whiter> right?
<IdleOne> ok
<whiter> but it didnt uninstall, its still fine and well right here
<whiter> and _jason, ive tried that like 3 times
<marburg> help! i need to configure my network, but i can't get xorg to start :'(
<marburg> can anyone point me to some config files?
<_jason> whiter: and make sure you remove gftp-gtkgftp-text
<IdleOne> whats was that --purge command ?
<_jason> whiter: and make sure you remove gftp-gtk gftp-text
<whiter> ok jason
<whiter> that worked, thank you
<whiter> im over here getting very frustrated :\
<IdleOne> Confucious say if it aint broke and wont work FDISK
<IdleOne> heh
<Ralith> anyone here good with X?
<IdleOne> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<_jason> whiter: if you read the package description it will tell you: This is an upgrade convenience package, it's only useful for depending on. and apt-cache depends gftp can get you its dependencies
<Ralith> because last time I did that the paragraph-long thing got ignored :P
<Ralith> and when I proceeded to ask if anyone was good with X, I got someone helping.
<Ralith> and made progress.
<IdleOne> Ralith:  ok then :)
<IdleOne> Ralith:  sorry Im not
<whiter> blah
<whiter> gftp still closes itself
<cafuego> gftp is known to be crap.
<whiter> is there any good gui ftp client for linux
<dirtbiker> anyone know how to install tar.bz2 files?
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, What do you recommend instead?
<cafuego> (sorry if there's any autheors here, but there you go)
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: ssh
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: ;-)
<_jason> dirtbiker: what are you trying to install?
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Ah!  Okay.
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: I'd recommend using a cli ftp client, to be honest.
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Even the Places -> Connect to server -> FTP is nicer.
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Hm.  gftp has been fine for me so far, but we'll see.
<whiter> cafuego i cant get that to work, it tells me im using the wrong password
<corvax> kbear lol
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: A lot of people complain about instability. that said, ebcuase of those people doing that, I've never even bothered trying it.
<shortjollio> how can i get the music on myspace to run?i have flashplayer but it still wont
<cafuego> whiter: What tells you that?
<tonyyarusso> !flashesd
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tonyyarusso
<whiter> naut
<tonyyarusso> Eh?
<stbrenner> hi, i'm trying to play a .mpg movie file in totem and all i get is sound...is there a codec i'm missing or what?
<jordan> hey guys, I cant seem to get gmail to work with ubuntu, wondering if anything is wrong, all other sites seem to work, including www.google.com, are the gmail servers down?
<tonyyarusso> !esdflash
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<beniamino> does a default ubuntu install require a network connection?
<cafuego> beniamino: No.
<_jason> jordan: what ahppens when you go to the site?
<tonyyarusso> shortjollio, Thought I had something for you, guess not.
<cafuego> beniamino: It will try to detect network, but works fine without.
<marburg> jordan: gmail works fine on this machine
<_jason> !flashesd
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _jason
<corvax> java
<cafuego> !listkeys flash
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'flash' by key (5 shown): flashfonts #DEL# ;; flashfont #DEL# ;; flashesd #DEL# ;; flashfonts ;; flash.
<corvax> ya need java for gmail
<jordan> well, I can log on, but it never reaches the actual inbox, I've waited an hour before, sometimes it works but other times it doesnt
<beniamino> cafuego: so, if the network is there, it downloads a load of packages automatically?
<cafuego> !undelete flashesd
<ubotu> cafuego: Successfully recovered 'flashesd'.  Have fun now.
<corvax> lmao
<shortjollio> tonyyarusso, what do u mean?
<cafuego> _jason: there ya go.
<Syco54645> how can i make links to my sda and hde drive on my desktop?
<_jason> cafuego: ah thankyou
<_jason> who wanted it again?
<Syco54645> i never can figure that out in gnome
<whiter> _jason would you happen to know of a good gui ftp client
<jordan> does java get installed in ubuntu on default?
<shortjollio> tonyyarusso, oh i c. have u gotten it to work?
<_jason> whiter: no, I just use ssh
<xored> i just deleted a file, how can i reconstruct it ( its a small file )
<whiter> ftp the terminal program dosent work cause this ftp sever dosent have pasv
<stbrenner> hi, i'm trying to play a .mpg movie file in totem and all i get is sound...is there a codec i'm missing or what?
<tonyyarusso> shortjollio, For your flash issue, if that was it.  And yes.
<Syco54645> whiter: there is gftp, but it is really crappy
<tonyyarusso> shortjollio, Sure it's flash?
<cafuego> whiter: Are you connecting to anonftp via naut or an actual account? The latter requires you to tell it that.
<whiter> an actual account
<zcat[1] > try mplayer; I'm not sure totem uses all the available codecs. vlc doesn't
<whiter> and i know that
<tonyyarusso> _jason, was for shortjollio.
<whiter> i choose the option that says requires login
<stbrenner> how can i get mplayer?
<_jason> ubotu: tell stbrenner about mplayer
<_jason> ubotu: tell shortjollio about flashesd
<cafuego> whiter: Yep. Server/User Name/name to use... is all it should need.
<stbrenner> sudo apt-get mplayer?
<Syco54645> stbrenner: use synaptic and install mplayer
<whiter> well it doesnt work
<zcat[1] > and w32codecs ..
<cafuego> whiter: Any chance you can check the logs on the ftp server?
<whiter> name to use, what is that?
<tonyyarusso> !tell stbrenner about mplayer
<Syco54645> stbrenner: also you may want to run it with the command gmplayer
<stbrenner> i did the w32codecs
<whiter> no, theres no chance i can
<cafuego> whiter: name to use is the name the icon would get on the desktop
<zcat[1] > I've been downloading lots of clips that just seem 'broken' - I get blocky shapes moving around but no real picture in mplayer, and nothing at all in vlc.
<zcat[1] > I suspect they're 'protected media' or some crap
<nbjayme> hello ubuntu people.
<zcat[1] > the dangers of p2p pr0n :-)
<BigDaddy> brenner - you still here?
<nbjayme> do you know of a script that will transform  svg files to png files?
<Aaron_Mason> how do you erase a cd-rw?
<Aaron_Mason> in nautilus
<Syco54645> can anyone please tell me where i can find the icons for the disk drives in gnome (the ones that you see when you go to computer under places)
<_jason> Syco54645: is it a custom theme?
<BigDaddy> I think I scared gedit into working. I stared looking for leafpad after closing everything except this window and swearing I was going to do something drastic (like download KDE). All of a sudden gedit opens. with root rights. wth?
<Syco54645> _jason: no it is the default ubuntu theme, i just cant find it in the icons that come up
<_jason> Syco54645: /usr/share/icon/something or ~/.icons
<Syco54645> _jason: thanks
<Aaron_Mason> got it...
<_jason> Syco54645: should have been icons not icon and I think default is either Gnome or human
<jordan> can anybody help me with my gmail problem?
<Syco54645> _jason: would you happen to know how to get nautilus to default to letting me type the path rather than hitting ctrl-l?
<_jason> Syco54645: not offhand, but I believe it is a perference in system tools > config editor: /apps/nautilus
<brenner> anyone running ff1.5?
<_jason> Syco54645: yep,
<zcat[1] > where's a repo for 1.5?
<_jason> Syco54645: erm.. /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry
<zcat[1] > I found a repo for OOo2.0 at last
<nbjayme> i am running ff1.5 in ubuntu breezy.
<_jason> zcat[1] : it hasn't and won't be packaged
<brenner> zcat[1] : there isn't any afaik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ITSa341> brenner  I ran it for a while but some of the extensions I like wouldn't work so I'm back to 1.0.7
<zcat[1] > umm OOo wasn't officially packaged either.. 3rd party repo. There must be one for FF1.5 somewhere
<brenner> yeah, i heard it was kind of patchy.  i'm wondering whether i should try it or not
<Syco54645> _jason: thanks so much... you would think that it would be easier to find, like in the settings pane for nautilus, not in the config editor
<brenner> ITSa341: what extesions specifically?
<zcat[1] > guess I'll just wait for dapper
<_jason> Syco54645: yeah, the gnome way I guess
<Syco54645> _jason: well this used to be default, kinda silly that they changed it imho
<brenner> nbjayme: any problems with it?
<ITSa341> brenner Some of the people in our office still use it and they are steadily getting updates for the extensions. When an update becomes available and installed, the extension is automatically re-enabled
<nbjayme> brenner:none so far, it's fast. but those in forums say other extensions are broken.
<_jason> Syco54645: I've gotten used to, I have my hand on the mouse when I use nautilus anyway.  But I do press ctrl+l a lot too :P
<ITSa341> Brenner  I don't remember which ones but like I said, they are steadily becoming patched for 1.5 so I might try it again soon
<Syco54645> _jason: i mostly use the shell, so the mouse isnt even really there... at least not in my mind
<KoruptidPryde> is MrProject in the repos?
<brenner> ITSa341, nbjayme:  right. thanks.
<tonyyarusso> KoruptidPryde, Yes.
<nbjayme> brenner: simply download and extract to your folder. remember to backup your .mozilla folder
<KoruptidPryde> tonyyarusso, which one... I couldn't find it
<ITSa341> brenner When I installed it the first time I tried automatix ( which hosed my system ) the second time I installed it right from getfirefox.com
<tonyyarusso> KoruptidPryde, Universe.
<KoruptidPryde> tonyyarusso, it isn't in the dapper repos
<tonyyarusso> KoruptidPryde, Well that might be different.
<LiteHedded> no traceroute on ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> LiteHedded, Not by default, but it's there.
<LiteHedded> how do i gets it?
<tonyyarusso> LiteHedded, sudo apt-get install traceroute
<purplefeltangel> firefox keeps wanting to save PHTML files instead of loading them
<purplefeltangel> does anyone know how to fix that?
<LiteHedded> oh ok :D
<ssstormy> I'm installing (compiling) a base linux system
<ssstormy>  on my xbox, but
<ssstormy> but at some point the xbox'es clock got reset
<ssstormy> * ChanServ sets channel limit to 39
<ssstormy>  so some files have messy dates, and the check for system sanity fails because the output files are older than the dist files
<tonyyarusso> KoruptidPryde, You're right, it hasn't gotten into Dapper yet.  If you're going to use Dapper I guess you'll have to wait for it.
<dirtbiker> _jason: I'm installing EasyUbuntu and Blitz Max.
<ssstormy> are there any tools for changing the dates on files?
<Mordof> question: can i set a folder inside my home directory for apache to use and not have any problems with permissions? or would i be better off to have it somewhere in an area where both users can use easily
<codo> can someone tell me how to download the source code
<ITSa341> ssstormy  which distro   xebian??
<codo> I want to see this /usr/src/linux/Documentation/filesystems/proc.txt
<Syco54645> how can i make a link on my desktop to a different drive that i have, like hde1
<codo> what to apt-get for the source ?
<ITSa341> ssstormy or Gentoox?
<tonyyarusso> codo, linux-source-$(uname -r)
<tonyyarusso> codo, Wait, no.
<amphi> ssstormy: touch
<nbjayme> hello folks. i need to convert a bunch of svg files to png. can somebody point me to a command line? i am under ubuntu breezy.
<tonyyarusso> codo, Source is architecture-independent, so just the part of that that's the version number.
<dirtbiker> anyone know how to install tar.bz2 files?
<ssstormy> ITSa341, Gentoo for Xbox
<ssstormy> amphi, so I just say touch * -R?
<codo> tonyyarusso hmm
<tonyyarusso> dirtbiker, What are you trying to install?
<amphi> dirtbiker: tar jxvf whatever.tar.bz2
<tonyyarusso> codo, Did you follow that?
<ITSa341> ssstormy    I mod xboxes
<codo> no
<amphi> ssstormy: man touch ;)
<nbjayme> dirtbiker:nautilus right click.
<ITSa341> Gentoox is nice
<nbjayme> dirtbiker:nautilus extract here.
<ssstormy> ITSa341, coincidentally I'm dling an iso for xubuntu :) I'm hoping it's good too
<tonyyarusso> codo, Okay.  Type 'uname -r' in a terminal and tell me the output.
<ssstormy> I love the xbox modding stuff
<ITSa341> ssstormy xubuntu   as in for xbox??
<ssstormy> amphi, thanks.  I'm good friends with "man xxxx" :)
<ssstormy> ITSa341, yeah I was pretty psyched
<ssstormy> it's on the xbox-linux page
<zcat[1] > x as in xfce
<dirtbiker> tonyyarusso: I'm installing EasyUbuntu and Blitz Max and some games
<ITSa341> ssstormy  try Win on xbox yet?
<ssstormy> ITSa341, Win?  what, they have win2000 on it?
<ssstormy> zcat[1] , I wouldn't wanna be running gnome on an xbox... not usually
<ITSa341> ssstormy  WinCE 5
<tonyyarusso> dirtbiker, Okay.  Just checking that they weren't things in the repos.
<zcat[1] > ummmm.. is there an xbox distro called xubuntu?
<ssstormy> ITSa341, is that a hacker dash?
<ssstormy> zcat[1] , I might have the caps wrong, but yea
<zcat[1] > 'cos the xfce one is called xubuntu..
<zcat[1] > bugger..
<ITSa341> ssstormy   Windows CE   ( Windows embedded ) and we're working on WinXPE right now
<ssstormy> zcat[1] , I read something about how it was diff from the xfce version
<zcat[1] > that's gonna cause confusion..
<ssstormy> you mean like emulated?
<ssstormy> zcat[1] , yeah especially for those of us like me who can't keep caps straight :)
<tonyyarusso> dirtbiker, You probably want to see !compile and !checkinstall.
<zcat[1] > xUbUntU
<ITSa341> ssstormy   WinCE is a small Windows for like palms and others like phones etc
<ssstormy> ITSa341, and it runs on xbox?
<dirtbiker> Ubotu tell dirtbiker about compile
<dtk> hi, can any body tell me how can I change the layout of my keboard?
<ITSa341> ssstormy  WinCE works now and we're working on WinXPE trying to get it ready for this summer
<ssstormy> ITSa341, wow... that's impressive
<tonyyarusso> dtk, System > Preferences > Keyboard
<ITSa341> ssstormy  WinCE can be found in the usual xbox places in a ready to run version for xbox.
<dtk> well yes... but ive already done that
<dtk> and it didnt actually changed
<ITSa341> ssstormy   what dashboard you use?
<tonyyarusso> dtk, Okay, how 'bout dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ssstormy> ITSa341, Ava and XBMC
<ssstormy> ITSa341, except I'm heavily linux on that xbox now
<dirtbiker> !compile
<dtk> ill try that
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<dtk> thank you
<Ralith> I get this error when trying to start X: "Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'"
<ITSa341> ssstormy  XBMC for me since I have 3 300gb drives, I run movies off my windows network and I use kai a lot
<ssstormy> ITSa341, I'm making it into a diskless box for running frontends and remote login into my PC
<nny> so i if i am compiling, and It can't locate a lib i have installed, what do i do?
<Ralith> What do I need to do to fix?
<dirtbiker> how do i get info from IRC?
<ITSa341> ssstormy  cool
<zcat[1] > take your font to a vet?
<Mordof> Ralith, how do you talk on irc without X?
<CompBrain> Mordof: irssi
<nny> Mordof: BitchX
<CompBrain> or bitchx
<Mordof> ohhh
<tonyyarusso> Mordof, irssi's amazing.
<Mordof> cool :)
<purplefeltangel> firefox keeps wanting to save PHTML files instead of loading them. does anyone know how to fix that?
<Ralith> Mordof: irssi.
<ITSa341> ssstormy  I heard from one of our suppliers they are expecting the first set of 360 chips in April or possibly even march shipments
<Mordof> so i should get one of those just incase i end up not being able to get into X
<Ralith> I think it's a good idea.
<Ralith> because X is one of the nastiest things to config correctly
<Mordof> :)
<tonyyarusso> Mordof, Yeah.  I got command line IRC and IM programs just in case.
<hatake_kakashi> Ralith: or you mean ntpd ? :)
<hatake_kakashi> s/mean/meant
<tonyyarusso> Mordof, And then found that I ended up using irssi a lot when X was working.
<ssstormy> amphi, dude, all I ever used touch for was to make empty files.  I had no idea it was actually for timestamps!
<Ralith> hatake_kakashi: what?
<Ralith> hatake_kakashi: I've found ntpd easy to configure :P
<Ralith> if a bit unintuitive.
<Mordof> tonyyarusso, heh, so irssi is alot better than x-chat?
<jordan> so, I just tried to access gmail on elinks (cli web browser) and it worked really fast and easy, I think that there must be a problem with firefoxe, should I try to reinstall it or something else?
<Ralith> X, on the other hand, is being a big problem.
<Ralith> I can't get it to even /start/ :P
<bimberi> Mordof: you probably already have one, try "irc" in a terminal (usually runs irssi)
<hatake_kakashi> Ralith: the last I recall, getting ntpd to work well was a royal pain in terms of documentation standards
<tonyyarusso> Mordof, Depends what you want to do with it.  It fit for me.  I'm actually in XChat for the moment, but have been using irssi more.  Aren't options great?
<Ralith> the default config set up by the install didn't work
<Ralith> so I grabbed someone else's made for this laptop
<Ralith> it doesn't work, either
<lobo> oi
<Ralith> well, it does work
<Ralith> but not when GDM uses it
<alec_guiness> hi!  am in a good channel for asking newb questions or should i be somewhere else?
<Ralith> I can start it by itself by running "X"
<Ralith> brenner!
<tonyyarusso> alec_guiness, Perfect.
<bimberi> alec_guiness: this is the place :)
<lobo> como eu instalo o AMsn!
<La_PaRCa> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Eleaf> lhm
<alec_guiness> great.  i wanted to wait and have some specific questions before i hit irc and bugged the support p33ps
<jordan> hi, can anybody help me with my gmail problems, firefox wont get pass the login in screen but links, a text mode browser, it works perfectly
<brenner> i'm using the k7 kernel.  how would i go about removing the old 386 one.  do i just remove all 386 related packages and update grub?
<Mordof|Testing> hey cool :) irc from the terminal
<purplefeltangel> firefox keeps wanting to save PHTML files instead of loading them. does anyone know how to fix that?
<amphi> jordan: perhaps you need to enable javascript?
<jordan> I think that I did, can you tell me how please?
<Mordof|Testing> bleh, copying files from dvd, while installing updates is making my system laggy :S
<alec_guiness> how exactly do i restrict a person to ssh (or more importantly sftp) access and keep them in their home directory with read only access to certain folders?
<trumeptboy8282> purple, gmail seems to dislike some fx extensions (i had the same problem until i disabled Gmail Manager)
<MrProper_> i installed jabberd2 then removed and installed jabber (when i install jabber it complains about a missing config file)
<TiG4> What is some good software if I have an AVI file that I want to burn to a DVD so I can use it in my DVD Playerthat will also allow DVD Menu Creation?
<jordan> I dont think I have any extensions, I can check
<purplefeltangel> trumeptboy8282: i'm not having problems with Gmail . . . it's Neopets ;P
<trumeptboy8282> sorry
<purplefeltangel> thats okay . . . do you know how to get it to stop trying to save PHTML files? :S
<TiG4> What is some good software if I have an AVI file that I want to burn to a DVD so I can use it in my DVD Playerthat will also allow DVD Menu Creation?
<jordan> i'm having problems with gmail!
<jordan> TiG4-i think that xine will play avi, but I'm not really sure
<Mordof> jordan, what problems?
<TiG4> No i dont want to play AVI, I want to burn AVI to DVD
<_jason> jordan: close all isntances of firefox, run firefox in a terminal with 'firefox -safe-mode' and see if gmail works
<ITSa341> what backup solution would be easiest to use for disaster recovery in Ubuntu? I mean easiest when it is time for recovery not necessarily easiest to set up or use.
<jordan> jason-thanks, I'll try that
<Aaron_Mason> How can I write a .bin/.cue image under ubuntu?
<ITSa341> I'm looking for something that a user could easily recover from a major league screwed up system with little or no help from a tech or help line. Something similar to ghost.
<jordan> jason-on my maching firefox -safe-mode isnt there, and when I typed in firefox -h it didnt have anything about a safe mode
<_jason> jordan: really, what version?
<tonyyarusso> ITSa341, Do they have another drive/partition/network server?
<jordan> jason-the one that comes standard with 5.10
<tonyyarusso> jordan, --safe-mode, with two hyphens at the beginning.
<ITSa341> tonyarusso  I could supply either a second drive or network storage area.
<jordan> thoyyarusso-thanks, I'll try that
<tonyyarusso> ITSa341, I backup up mine with rsync.  dd works too.  Don't know what's best.
<Mordof> jordan, in irc you can type the first couple letters of a persons name and hit tab (afaik)
<Mordof> you seem to be getting names wrong.. just thought id point that out
<jordan> Mordof, thanks
<_jason> jordan: I'm pretty sure it
<_jason> i hate '
<Mordof> in most clients, when you say a persons name it highlights it for them, making it easier for them to help you
<jordan> Mordof, first time ever
<Mordof> jordan, in that case, welcome to the wonderful world of irc :)
<zcat[1] > ITSa341: I used 'tar' to back up the home directory of the oneandonly user on my kids machine back when they were smaller. Pressing alt-uparrow automatically restored it.
<jordan> _jason, it booted into safe mode, I'm logging in right now
<_jason> jordan: I'm pretty sure it's been -safe-mode for a while, what does it say when you try?  invalid option?
<jordan> Mordof, thanks
<zcat[1] > not a bad kiosk setup really
<jordan> _jason, I did --safe-mode and it worked
<ITSa341> tonyyarusso  Would it take forever to backup a large partition with rsync?
<jordan> _jason, I'm trying to log into gmail right now
<amphi> ITSa341: finite time ;)
<ITSa341> zcat  I really need to find something that does complete recovery from a non bootable system or at best a live cd. Can you tar a complete partition?
<jordan> my problem wouldnt have anything to do with being on dial-up, would it?
<zcat[1] > yes.
<Mordof> jordan, what is your problem exactly?
<_jason> jordan: probably not, I have used it fine with dial-up
<Mordof> jordan, gmail works perfect on dialup, just loads slower..
<zcat[1] > well, you can hack a script for a live CD that recreates the filesystem, untars over the network, and restores the MBR.
<jordan> Mordof, it used to work, like last week, just this weekend and today it wont, but it did in links, a text mode browser, just not in firefox, should I reinstall firefox?
<ITSa341> hmm, just answered my own question I think.  Could I boot a live cd, backup the partitions to a second disk and then if they have trouble they just switch boot disks in bios? Can ya think of an easier way for people who know how to point and click and not much more? I am very open to ideas here!! :-)
<Mordof> jordan, worth a shot
<alec_guiness> im assuming you guys are pretty busy usually.  im still here just doing homework.
<jordan> Mordof, ok, I'll try
<amphi> ITSa341: the sysresccd.org iso is very useful for such tasks - no X, just zsh and many handy tools
<Mordof> jordan, if it works for everything but firefox, it would seem to be that firefox isnt working properly.. but i dunno it could be something else. ruling out possibilites is the only way to solving a problem though ;)
<tonyyarusso> ITSa341, Depends how large.
<_jason> jordan: does google's html mode work?
<jordan> Mordof, yeah, I will reinstall with synaptic now
<ITSa341> amphi   this needs to be usable by secretaries and reservationists who know nothing of linux or commands of any type.
<Mordof> _jason, hmm, forgot about that mode :P heh, sorry
<jordan> _jason,  I dont know how to access that without getting onto the inbox
<tonyyarusso> ITSa341, I did maybe 30G in maybe 45 minutes?  Not exactly sure of that number.
<zcat[1] > just make them a live CD to use, they can't screw it up in the first place.
<amphi> ITSa341: I meant for you
<_jason> jordan: the link for me is: http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=html&zy=f
<soberon> join /#ubuntu-es
<ITSa341> tonyyarusso   that I could live with. This is for an office 2 1/2 hours from here. and they need to be able to get back up and running with no help or very little.
<_jason> soberon: /join #ubuntu-es
<soberon> thanks
<zcat[1] > I think secretaries whouldn't need root, so there's little they can screw up and backing up home directories should be enough.. plus a magic key to restore everything
<tonyyarusso> ITSa341, Ah.
<amphi> ITSa341: if the two disks are identical, you could just dd one to the other
<ITSa341> ahhh my win4lin windowsXP installation says 4 minutes to completion!!!
<zcat[1] > BAH to dd mirrors. Use tar or cp -a and just dd the boot record..
<jordan> _jason, I'm trying that link right now
<ITSa341> amphi   sounds good   time to read about dd   ( I'm very much a newbie to linux desktops)
<jordan> _jason, its doing the same thing as the other link
<amphi> zcat[1] : you have to make the partitions too then, but yeah, dd is wasteful
<zcat[1] > :-) dd if=/dev/hdb of=/dev/hda :-)
<reqage> finally got around to installing ubuntu, what video player do you all recommend?
<jordan> _jason, it worked it worked!
<zcat[1] > It'd work, but you'd spend a while copying all the blank space on the drive too..
<jordan> reqage,  xine is pretty good
<amphi> ITSa341: good to have a big value for bs=
<reqage> I'll check it out, thx
<ITSa341> uh oh, temp is climbing on this laptop. I'm thinking win4lin might just load it up more than vmware did. This is an emachines m5305  they are known for overheating.
<phiber_optic> which is better win4lin or vmware?
<amphi> ITSa341: 'undervolt' the processor ;)
<_jason> jordan: now only if you could figure out why standard doesn't work... seems like it's javascript related.  But since it didn't work in safe mode it means it probably isn't a setting or extension issue
<ITSa341> amphi   wish I could, these m5305's don't get much time on batteries anyway.
<zcat[1] > I dropped my media machine from 1.7 to 1.45v -- it was a bit unstable.. It's been running 1.55v all week though and it's great. Quite a bit cooler
<ITSa341> phiber_optic   I'm comparing win4lin to vmware now.  Ask me in a couple weeks. :-)
<ssstormy> phiber_optic, I'm using crossover office
<ITSa341> ssstormy  I use crossover office also
<zcat[1] > ..afk
<lazyM0m3nt> Could you help me plz?
<phiber_optic> are anya of these software free?
<jordan> _jason, I dont know, it didnt have the link to go to normal mode on the top like it usually does when you are in html, I just reinstalled firefox so I had to close it down but I am opening it back up now
<amphi> zcat[1] : made a big difference to my stinkpad - 70+C to ~ 50C under heavy load
<ssstormy> lazyM0m3nt, specify the problem first, or no one can help
<ssstormy> amphi, lol.  I'm oc'ing right now
<ITSa341> phiber_optic   Wine is free and I think you can still get an open source version of crossover office
<soberon> Excuse me... somebody can tell me what's the name of an applicaon for managing the Grub? I had he chance to see some with an icon of a red switch
<lazyM0m3nt> why when my XMMS play music that oi cant hear sound from any program
<_jason> jordan: maybe it's the chat feature, that happens to coincide with the timing
<ssstormy> wish I could overclcok my xbox too, cause compiling kernels is something that I want speed for
<ssstormy> lazyM0m3nt, try saying that again- I'm confused...
<amphi> soberon: grub config is normally 'managed' with a text editor
<tonyyarusso> !tell lazyM0m3nt about esd
<jordan> _jason,  it works really fast now, I dont know what gives, maybe it happened when I reinstalled java and didnt restart firefox
<_jason> jordan: oh, maybe
<lazyM0m3nt> ESD ?
<lazyM0m3nt> WHAT ?
<ITSa341> phiber_optic    company bought me crossover office, vmware and win4lin to evaluate and compare them from a beginners point of view ( can a beginner install, setup and use it easily and dependable )  I'm trying them all
<tonyyarusso> lazyM0m3nt, read the stuff from ubotu and the page linked to and it should start to make more sense.
<_jason> lazyM0m3nt: go to preferences in xmms and choose ESD as the output
<jordan> _jason, I've been using ubuntu full time for 3 months now, it was difficult to get dial-up to work for me
<amphi> ITSa341: and the conclusion is ? ;)
<redwolf> hey, need help getting a soundcard working
<phiber_optic> ITSa341, I guess Ill wait for your conlcusion
<lazyM0m3nt> NO ESD
<ITSa341> amphi   just finishing up the win4lin setup now
<tonyyarusso> jordan, Yeah, dialup was the interesting point for me just getting started too.
<_jason> jordan: yeah, when I'm home I have to use windows.  My modem driver costs like 15 bucks a year which I am not going to pay
<Mordof> jordan, i know what you mean... i stopped using linux while i was on dialup
<ITSa341> says 2 minutes now.
<lazyM0m3nt> It has ALSA , eSound and OSS
<tonyyarusso> _jason, a year?  Which driver?
<_jason> lazyM0m3nt: choose alsa
<Mordof> _jason, you have to pay money per year for modem DRIVERS???
<ITSa341> brb
<jordan> I found an old real modem in my basement from my windows 3.1 days and used it perfectly with linux, you guys should try it with one of those babies, worked like a charm
<Protocol1> _jason: get broadband
<lazyM0m3nt> Thanks a Lot!
<frogzoo> jordan: older modems won't support the later faster protocols v52 etc
<_jason> tonyyarusso, Mordof: conexant, and I was wrong it's 19.99
<lazyM0m3nt> It's Work
<amphi> _jason: the linuxant driver?
<Mordof> _jason, ohhh, my tv tuner is conexant
<_jason> Protocol1: heh I have broadband, I just use dialup when I go home for vacations and such, although dsl is getting cheap
<tonyyarusso> _jason, You don't have to pay each year though, only if it stops working after a kernel upgrade.
<Mordof> _jason, speaking of which, i need to get my tv tuner working in ubuntu
<_jason> tonyyarusso: ah, right that was it
<tonyyarusso> _jason, (Same driver)
<Protocol1> i see
<jordan> but then my isp (peoplepc) scrambles my password into a 27 digit password that I had to use dialguard 1.1 to find it out
<Mordof> _jason, i just dropped windows ENTIRELY and i have no idea how im gonna do a bunch of stuff on linux :S im hoping i can get it all working decent
<tonyyarusso> _jason, At which point you can always boot the older kernel while at the location which requires dialup.
<jordan> I read an acticle on mythtv, it looks really cool for tvtuners
<tonyyarusso> Mordof, Nice!  Cold turkey OS switching...
<_jason> tonyyarusso: that's true.  Don't know if it's worth 20 bucks to me though
<tonyyarusso> _jason, For me it was either that or have no internet over Christmas break.
<Mordof> tonyyarusso, heh, yeah... well it wasnt QUITE cold turkey, i mean.. i installed dual boot for a couple days, but then decided i wanted to go all out linux
<tonyyarusso> Mordof, Ah, okay.
<Mordof> tonyyarusso, im still kinda new to linux, so ill probably be asking alot of questions soon :P
<jordan> I went cold turkey too, but I still have M$ on my box for my dad to play hearts, havnt been able to find a hearts clone for linux
<elky> mordof lol @ the switch. i'm jealous actually. i sorta need to keep that other os around for things cos im a web developer
<nemik> so when i get new docs from the synaptic, how do i read them?
<tonyyarusso> jordan, "Floater is a free program for duplicate bridge play on the Internet.  It also supports non-duplicate bridge and 3-player hearts."  <-- Might be a start
<Mordof> elky, so am i, why do you need another OS for web development, what kinda stuff do you do
<jordan> tonyyarusso, can you play it without internet?
<elky> mordof uh, asp.net :)
<tonyyarusso> jordan, Don't know.  Just got that from apt-cache.
<lazyM0m3nt> Sorry, I'm newbie in IRC Chat.
<ITSa341> win4lin machine is rebooting now
<lazyM0m3nt> I can't use this well. How can i send PM to anyone in Channel
<tonyyarusso> elky, Silly you.
<Mordof> elky, er, apache has asp.net module support.. and linux has .net support, does it not?
<jordan> tonyyarusso, kay, I'll try it
<elky> mordof well, learned at school, cant just throw away money opportunities
<Mordof> elky, you dont need another os to do asp.net
<elky> mordof im better at php though
<jordan> mono=.net
<tonyyarusso> lazyM0m3nt, Generally, ask first, the /msg nick blah blah, and you both have to be registered.
<Mordof> elky, i know both.. i use php more though
<elky> mordof same. php = awesomeness
<Mordof> elky, yeah :)
<elky> mordof i feel so constricted in asp and asp.net is just a pain in the rear
<Mordof> lol
<nemik> so where are the docs for various bindings and such stored when i download them with apt-get?
<Mordof> elky, hey man can i add you to msn? ive got a few cool projects id like to discuss, looking to get some help with them
<jordan> nemik, maybe in /tmp?
<knopf> hi. I have a gpg key, which will soon expire. I know how to extend it, but when I do so, will my public key change? The documentation explains, how to extend the time, but now what it affects. thanks.
<elky> mordof firstly, female and australian, if that makes things difficult ;)
<Mordof> elky, heh, nah doesnt bother me
<nemik> jordan why there? shoudn't it be more permanent?
<ITSa341> ok  so far win4lin seems very slow.
<elky> mordof well, pm me if you can then so i know who to add.
<Mordof> elky, its not for pay or anything if thats what your thinking, just thinking about projects for fun.. *shrugs*
<makaveli> elky u blond?
<jordan> nemik, I dont know, some things that I download from apt are in tmp, so it was just a shot in the dark
<elky> makaveli o.O
<nemik> jordan, cool; i'll look there. thanks!
<dbernar1_> nemik: are you asking where apt downloads packages?
<knopf> shit. it differs.
<ITSa341> sure takes a lot longer to set up win4lin and setup a guest os in it.
<jordan> ITSa341, lol, why are you doing that?
<nemik> dbernar1_: not really, for example; i got py-gtk docs, where can i read them though? where are they?
<ITSa341> jordan   there are a few windows apps we cannot be without here.
<dbernar1_> nemik: sudo dpkg -L py-pgtk-doc, or whatever the package name is.
<jordan> ITSa341, like what?
<jerrod> yo
<nemik> ok, i'll try that. thank you
<ITSa341> a very modified version of FlexRent for property management for starters as well as Guestall
<dbernar1_> nemik: lists all files that came with the package, and where they are
<jerrod> im having some issues extracting data from a .iso disk (windows xp pro). any suggestions?
<jerrod> ??^^
<jordan> ITSa341, have you tried running it with wine?
<ITSa341> jordan   MS streets and trips also unless you can point me to a comparable program with usb gps support
<ITSa341> jordan  winde, crossover office etc
<dbernar1_> jerrod: what troubles?
<TiG4> Whats a good program to create DVD Menus?
<jordan> ITSa341, I will search for one of those, but that would also be nice for me and I havent heard of one:)
<ITSa341> wine**
<jerrod> its stopped at the extracting progress bar bouncing back and forth
<jordan> it doesnt work in wine or crossover?
<dbernar1_> jerrod: have you tried mounting the ISO?
<jerrod> greek >> english  (lol)
<ITSa341> jordan I tried "gps drive" but it loads to the splash screen and stops there. on top in the way.
<jordan> ITSa341, well, thats not fun. heh
<samantha> asl?
<elkbuntu> wrong place for that, dear
<Ralith> Simple question for y'all: how do I add an initscript to the default runlevel?
<jerrod> dbernar1_: shouldnt it automount?
<jordan> 19/m/usa(mi0
<ITSa341> jordan if it was up to me we'd just switch systems completely except for the laptops which need gps mapping software.
<dbernar1_> jerrod: an iso?
<jordan> ITSa341, yeah, linux is pretty much god of pc
<dr_willis> Ralith,  ya may want to read up on the 'sysv' init system.  I forget what the default runlevel even is..
<jerrod> dbernar1_: im new to ubuntu so, how would i go about doing that?
<dbernar1_> Ralith: maybe add it to the /etc/init.d directory, not sure
<cristina> hello
<dr_willis> Hmm. i havent noticed ubuntu having a rc.local or whatever type 'service' that gets ran at the different runlevels
<ITSa341> jordan  my smoothwall linux machine was last rebooted almost 5 yrs ago
<dbernar1_> jerrod: "man mount" in a terminal
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, Welcome.
<jerrod> thanx
<cristina> asl?
<dr_willis> init.d holds the scriopts that are linked to the specific run level dirs.
<jordan> ITSa341, lol, awesome
<tonyyarusso> Heh.  Bad tab complete.
<dbernar1_> cristina: wrong channel.
<brenner> heh
<tonyyarusso> cristina, Welcome.
<tanubis> man iwlist
<tanubis> .......
<tanubis> oops.
<cristina> its my first time to use ubuntu
<ITSa341> jordan   and it's never been hacked to my knowledge
<cristina> asl
<jordan> cristina, good, hope you love it, 19/m/usa
<cristina> hi
<brenner> cristina: #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to socialise
<cristina> jordan how are you
<foampeace> anyone try the northland demo? http://www.rune-soft.com/englisch/Projektseiten/northland/northland.html
<dbernar1_> cristina: we do not chat much here, per se. we fix each other's computer problems. this is a support channel. try "/topic" for more details. you can use #ubuntu-offtopic for random conversations.
<Ralith> dbernar1_: sorry, was somewhere else
<cristina> im 20f  philippines
<\DCCOLE> how do i update hoary to breezy
<Ralith> dbernar1_: that's where initscripts are stored; will they run automatically?
<jordan> ITSa341, hey, can you boot an OS from a server to a regular pc over ethernet?
<\DCCOLE> and how do i get anjuta
<dbernar1_> Ralith: when you boot, afaik yes. Again, I am not very knowledgeable about that, I never yet had to add something there.
<ITSa341> jordan  it can be done but I'm not the one to ask for help with it   LOL
<simosx> do ppl get that desperate for tech support?
<dbernar1_> simosx: ?
<Ralith> dbernar1_: well, it's a start.
<_jason> ubotu: tell \DCCOLE about breezy
<jordan> ITSa341, all right, thanks anyways
<\DCCOLE> thanks Jason
<thor> is there a keyboard shortcut for terminal?
<dbernar1_> thor: in gnome?
<tonyyarusso> thor, You can set one.
<thor> yeah
<dr_willis> thor,  check the preferances - you can make one
<_jason> thor: you can set one up with system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<dbernar1_> thor: system>prefs>kbd shortcuts
<thor> ok lemme see
<\DCCOLE> ubotu tell DCCOLE about Respitories
<dbernar1_> no.
<ITSa341> jordan  you'de be better off reading about it. I would have to.
* dbernar1_ takes away thor's eyes
<_jason> ubotu: tell \DCCOLE about repositories
<\DCCOLE> Thanks
<\DCCOLE> i have trouble memorizing
<jordan> ITSa341, kay, I've been asking the guys at work, I work at staples but they really dont know
<_jason> ubotu: tell \DCCOLE about msg the bot
<cristina> jordan hello
<amphi> cristina: ok, I believe you about the philippines ;)
<dbernar1_> amphi: is that a diss?
<jordan> cristina, hi
<amphi> dbernar1_: a what?
<foampeace> whats morphos?
<tanubis> people in the philippines can afford computers?  I thought that was a very poor country...
<brenner> amphi: smart man
<cristina> jordan?are you a filipino?
<amphi> age/sex/location/uptime ;)
<jordan> cristina, no
<hatake_kakashi> I wonder if it is possible to first install Kubuntu Hoary CD and then install Ubuntu Hoary CD, so that I get both KDE/Gnome?
<dbernar1_> tanubis: ph is/was a US colony
<cristina> amphi 20f philippines
<brenner> tanubis: poor people need porn too
<dbernar1_> amphi: :)
<tonyyarusso> hatake_kakashi, Sure.
<jordan> hatake_kakashi, you can install kde on ubuntu and gnome on kubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> jordan: tried that before, but it seems to have messed things up
<tanubis> brenner: Then why chat here instead of something like #hackedpornpasswords? :P
<hatake_kakashi> tonyyarusso: hmm
<dbernar1_> hatake_kakashi: not in the same system. You would have 2 separate installations. You can look into the kubuntu-desktop, and ubuntu-desktop packages.
<amphi> cristina: yeah, I saw above, thanks
<cristina> your asl pls.amphi
<Madpilot> tanubis: there are actually a bunch of Ubuntu contributors from .ph
<tonyyarusso> hatake_kakashi, You'd probably want to just apt-get ubuntu-desktop from the disk before adding online sources, not try to do separate installs or something.
<amphi> asl temporarily unavailable
<jordan> hatake_kakashi, I dont think you can install both GDE and KDE on the same thing though, just try installing kde and Gnome
<hatake_kakashi> tonyyarusso: ok will try that
<danl> is there a program to do checksums on all the files in a folder, if any fail, replace it with a backup stored somewhere else?
<hatake_kakashi> dbernar1_: ahh kinda thought so
<hatake_kakashi> jordan: well I think tonyyarusso's idea might work
<ITSa341> bbiab
<tanubis> Madpilot: yea...  I guess I was just misinformed.  I have one friend from the ph, and he says that he makes more at wallmart here doing parttime than five average people over there do in a month.
<dbernar1_> jordan: you can. ubuntu-desktop package installs everything desktop related that a Ubuntu install installs, and the kubuntu-desktop installs everything desktop related that the kubuntu install installs. Such redundancy in that sentence.
<dr_willis> I always seem to install gnome-desktop and kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop :P with no hassles...
<tonyyarusso> jordan, What do you mean by on the same thing?  I have Gnome, KDE, IceWM, Enlightenment, Afterstep, Fluxbox, XFCE all on the same installation/partition/disk.
<dr_willis> are there any other -desktops? :P
<amphi> heh
<dbernar1_> tanubis: you should learn the basics of economies
<hatake_kakashi> though it would be nice if there was one installation for both KDE and Gnome
<dr_willis> fluxubuntu-desktop? :P
<dr_willis> hatake_kakashi,  i think the installer should just ask. :P  and download the right one.
<dr_willis> or both
<dbernar1_> dr_willis: sudo aptitude search desktop
<tonyyarusso> dr_willis, I don't think so...not yet anyway.
<jordan> tonyyarusso, yeah, I've had it before also, I just heard not to have GDE and the k package equivilant on the same box before, maybe I'm wrong
<jordan> tonyyarusso, I love xfce
<hatake_kakashi> dr_willis: nah, I was thinking of installing it from the net, it should be compined on the disk
<dr_willis> dbernar1,  right now :P installing/downloading 134 packages... in a few min perhaps. :P
<amphi> jordan: no, they can coexist
<hatake_kakashi> dr_willis: what if some user is on dialup connection but wants both gnome and kde? :D
<dbernar1_> dr_willis: /msg ubotu find desktop
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: they must suffer greatly ;)
<dr_willis> hatake_kakashi,  Bah! dialup is for old ladies to check their email and play Puzzle Pirates! :p
<tonyyarusso> jordan, Don't know who told you that nonsense.
<hatake_kakashi> amphi: well.. unfortunately, that may also mean I will have to suffer because of stupid capitalism it works around here
<dbernar1_> hatake_kakashi: well, you could just getr the packages off the CD, and install them manually.
<hatake_kakashi> dr_willis: ditto to what I said to amphi just then
<tonyyarusso> hatake_kakashi, They run it overnight.  Or go to the library.
<hatake_kakashi> dbernar1_: yeah.. that could be an idea
<dbernar1_> Yes, it appears to be an idea
<hatake_kakashi> tonyyarusso: library here does not have a place where you can just hook your computer up.. maybe through wifi but I bet you that they will make you pay for it
<tonyyarusso> hatake_kakashi, dbernar1: Why install manually?  The CD works as an apt source.
<dbernar1_> tonyyarusso: very good.
<tonyyarusso> hatake_kakashi, I have free high-speed wifi at my library, dunno about you.
<Engla> My install hangs at "Mounting root file system .... ok" and then nothing more shows in usplash. After 5 mins it reboots and comes back to the same place. This is a recent dapper install
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: or use a lightweight wm
<Engla> What happens after "mounting root file system"?
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: I used linux for years on dialup
<dbernar1_> the leaves start growing
<Engla> and is there any mode I can drop into to fix it?
<hatake_kakashi> tonyyarusso: so if I install kubuntu, I change the disk to ubuntu (both Hoary), I can then simply mount the cd, change the sources.list to point to Ubuntu cd as well and then apt-get install gnome-desktop?
<dbernar1_> ubuntu-desktop is the package name.
<tonyyarusso> hatake_kakashi, ubuntu-desktop, but yes.
<dbernar1_> hatake_kakashi: you could probably just edit one letter in that sources.list file, and get it done. it installs a CD repo on install.
<IXKoDiaKXI> can anyone help me out for a minute
<dbernar1_> hatake_kakashi: Remember to reload your package list after that.
<tonyyarusso> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<hatake_kakashi> amphi: same but I would much prefer to get it done a little quickly because I have many packages to get and I have to do updates too lol.. fortunately I hope that my previous downloads for kubuntu updates will work.. if it does, that may only mean I need to update my Ubuntu part to 5.10 as well
<hatake_kakashi> dbernar1_: yeah, will do, thanks
<hatake_kakashi> tonyyarusso: thanks
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: uhuh - I fear there will be much to d/l
<IXKoDiaKXI> haha alright well im just installed my wireless card wmp54gs using ndiswrapper.. when i boot up my computer with the /etc/network/interface file the way it is it will connect to my router but i cannot access the internet or even ping my router .. if i make any changes i lose the connection to my router and have to restart the computer .. anyone help?
<dbernar1_> no rush...never underestimate the bandwidth of a station vagon full of tapes hurtling down the highway
<amphi> dbernar1_: heh
<dbernar1_> IXKoDiaKXI: are you booted in ubuntu now? is this the same computer?
<hatake_kakashi> amphi: the thing is I have previously upgraded my Kubuntu from 5.04 to 5.10 whilst it was on a higher speed connection. Now the internet seems to be shaped at my end. I'm hoping that with the cache that I still have can be used on reinstalling Kubuntu 5.04 again
<typing05> ubuntu rules
<dbernar1_> hatake_kakashi: should be possible.
<hatake_kakashi> err updating Kubuntu 5.04 again
<IXKoDiaKXI> im using my laptop but my desktop is using ubuntu and its right beside me
<jordan> well, thanks for the help and stuff, time for bed
<IXKoDiaKXI> ive been working on this for days now
<reqage> is root login different in ubuntu compared to other distros?
<dbernar1_> IXKoDiaKXI: and you can not get online on the desktop, or you can?
<typing05> ksljfga
<dr_willis> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<amphi> IXKoDiaKXI: what happens if you run dhclient on the wifi iface?
<IXKoDiaKXI> no not on my desktop
<typing05> mga putang ina nyo
<reqage> thx
<hatake_kakashi> dbernar1_: that's the problem that I will have to somewhat encounter..
<hatake_kakashi> anyone done offline apt-get installations?
<morphix> does ubuntu have issues with multiple devices on Promise IDE/SATA/RAID Controller cards??
<morphix> i cant seem to install with all devices turned on nor even run live cd
<dbernar1_> IXKoDiaKXI: a good start would be to post the output of "ifconfig" and "cat /etc/network/interfaces" to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dr_willis> morphix,  mine dident.
<morphix> dr_willis: mines built onto my motherboard tho
<hatake_kakashi> hmm.. blah.. oh well.. guess I'm on my own, then. Thanks again for the input people
<dbernar1_> IXKoDiaKXI: and answer amphi's question when you get a chance.
<IXKoDiaKXI> it ges throught the DHCPREQUEST twice and th DHCPDISCOVER a bunch then says "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<dbernar1_> heh
<morphix> i should have set chipset rather than card
<dbernar1_> IXKoDiaKXI: you tried power cycling the router? and is there any security on the router?
<lamp420> hi, I need help getting a configure script to run before compiling liveICE... can anyone help me? =)
<dr_willis> morphix,  mine are also.
<dr_willis> morphix,  proberly a specific mb/bios/chipset issue
<IXKoDiaKXI> yeah i have 64 bit WEP encryption... but ive tried it without WEP and it does the same thing
<tonyyarusso> lamp420, It might help you get help to give more detail.
<IXKoDiaKXI> yeah ive power cycled the router once before and nothing
<lamp420> it says I don't have gtk+ installed but I do... it can't find a gtk-config script... I'm not sure about the best way to get it to recognize it
<rewt__> i need help
<dbernar1_> suop rewt__
<rewt__> accidently took off my su privelages
<rewt__> hey db
<Mordof> is there any way to say "make all files inside and including this folder to 775"?
<dr_willis> Mordof,  chmod -R
<dbernar1_> rewt__: reboot, go into recovery mode by hitting escape during boot, then "adduser rewt admin" or replace rewt with your user name, and that should work. You use breezy?
<Mordof> dr_willis, thanks
<xored> i just deleted a file, how can i reconstruct it ( its a small file )what modprobe to load for hda intel soudn chipsets ?
<rewt__> yes
<xored> what modprobe to load for hda intel soudn chipsets ?
<dr_willis> Mordof,  throw off the GUI shackles! :p
<dbernar1_> lamp420: sudo aptitude search gtk look for -dev packages
<Mordof> dr_willis, heh
<rewt__> no way to do it out of recovery mode
<rewt__> ?
<dbernar1_> rewt__: not afaik.
<lamp420> dbernarl_, thanks
<dbernar1_> dber<tab>
<dbernar1_> !nicktab
<ubuntu> hi
<dbernar1_> IXKoDiaKXI: post those two to pastebin that I told you if you can.
<lamp420> 101
<dbernar1_> lamp420: 1230
<IXKoDiaKXI> im about to move my router and cable modem to my room so that i can ethernet cable so it will be a minute
<lamp420> dbernar1, you're 1337
<kwhatcher> hey does anyone know how to setup a belkin usb wifi adapter?
<dbernar1_> lamp420: of course.
<kwhatcher> could you help?
<tonyyarusso> kwhatcher, First check out !wifi to see if that helps.
<kwhatcher> what is that?
<morphix> dr_willis my issue is.. if i have sata and 3rd devices on at the same time.. ubuntu kernel panics.. and if i am trying to install ubuntu..the cd drom drive wont mount
<danielgravenor> how do I delete /media/hdb1?
<morphix> but if i disable sata or 3rd ide
<morphix> it works
<app3dxf> is there anyone in here who would be able to help me with an ivtv (WinPVR) driver issue?
<tonyyarusso> kwhatcher, See the message from ubotu.
<morphix> it seems it wont work with sata and 3rd IDE at the same time with goin nuts
<morphix> without*
<foampeace> we need to stop buying windows crap hardware
<foampeace> i have a printer sitting here from canon and theyre against linux
<dbernar1_> danielgravenor: you may be better unmounting it. what is on it?
<danielgravenor> i need to unmount 2 drives, hdb1 and hdb5... how can I remove them from the /media folder?
<dbernar1_> danielgravenor: just use umount, is that what you are asking?
<danielgravenor> dbernar1, its just a second harddrive
<danielgravenor> dbernar1, yep basically :p
<JimmyPToz> how do you set the default mta, or check what is the default mta
<dbernar1_> danielgravenor: "sudo umount /dev/hdbX" X is the number.
<danielgravenor> dbernar1, what happens if I have already deleted the entries from the fstab? (loL)
<foampeace> is there some way i can use a windows printer driver so i can use my printer?
<darthbutcher> !dvd
<ubotu> dvd is probably DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<dbernar1_> danielgravenor: you mean, that is the error you get?
<dbernar1_> foampeace: have you looked at linuxprinting.org?
<danielgravenor> dbernar1, yeah, cause i have deleted it from the fstab (lol)
<danielgravenor> my installation is going soooooooo wrong.  i have already lost my second hard drive with all my backups of stuff :/
<darthbutcher> What is the best program for watching DVDs?
<dbernar1_> danielgravenor: show the error message. add them to fstab. Those would be valid options.
<overflow-1> I have a USB HDD that appears as /dev/sda1, now through fdisk i created 4 partitions inside it. But then I am unable to create a filesystem on it, that is mkefs -f /dev/sda1p1 etc
<dbernar1_> danielgravenor: aww.
<zcat[1] > suggestion if you're not 100% sure what you're doing during an install (I do it too).. unplug any drives you can't afford to get wiped.
<IXKoDiaKX1> dbernar1 : alright im back and going to paste that on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<danielgravenor> dbernar1, it says that it isn't mounted
<darthbutcher> !dvdplayer
<ubotu> darthbutcher: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dbernar1_> overflow-1: are you sure that exists? /dev/sda1p1? usually it is /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2...look in your /dev directory for more info
<darthbutcher> What is the best Ubuntu DVD player?
<zcat[1] > sda1 is sda, partition 1
<dbernar1_> danielgravenor: then it is not, it seems. do "sudo mount"
<zcat[1] > sda1p1 makes no sense
<dbernar1_> agreed
<zcat[1] > fdisk -l /dev/sda might help..
<zcat[1] > (lists partitions on /dev/sda)
<overflow-1> dbernar1_, zcat[1]  : I'll check it out and get back. Tnx.
<IXKoDiaKX1> dbernar1_: ok its up there
<dbernar1_> brb
<taylor_> how would i compile "incompetence.tar.gz"
<amphi> darthbutcher: I liek mplayer
<amphi> er, like
<lamp420> dbernar1, ok, it worked.. I feel dumb.
<dbernar1_> darthbutcher: any is fine.try xine.
<dbernar1_> the feeling is mutual
<dbernar1_> haha
<amphi> taylor_: tar zxvf incompetence.tar.gz
<dbernar1_> no, just joking, but I thought it would be funny to sayu
<zcat[1] > taylor_: tar xzf incompetence.tar.gz ; cd incompetence/ ; ./configure ; make
<amphi> taylor_: and read README and/or INSTALL
<dbernar1_> lamp420: no offense. Common thing to ask here.
<taylor_> so that will compile it for me if i copy and paste that?
<zcat[1] > compile as in build source code from incompetence.tar.gz ?
<zcat[1] > of compile as in make an archive called incompetence.tar.gz?
<zcat[1] > s/of/or/
<taylor_> build source
<zcat[1] > yeah, ok.. what I said :)
<Ralith> well, X is working now :)
<darthbutcher> !xine
<Ralith> but I can't seem to modify my pointer settings.
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, darthbutcher
<darthbutcher> How do I install sine?
<Ralith> Specifically, speed.
<darthbutcher> xine*
<dbernar1_> IXKoDiaKX1: you did not get an IP address from the router.
<zcat[1] > sudo apt-get install build-essentials  might also be a good idea..
<IXKoDiaKX1> yeah i do but only when i restart the computer
<dbernar1_> turn off the security, and try again. that is what I would do.
<darthbutcher> I have little time
<zcat[1] > so you have a compiler and stuff.
<dbernar1_> IXKoDiaKX1: go get an IP address.
<IXKoDiaKX1> once i did dhclient it messed it up
<IXKoDiaKX1> alright well ill be right back
<rehpotsirhc> anybody know where i can get a ubuntu package for gaim 2?
* zcat[1]  ponders playing with dapper
<elkbuntu> it's fairly stable atm
<Ralith> I'm unable to modify my cursor acceleration for some reason.
<Ralith> I've found the proper dialog and slider, but it doesn't /do/ anything
<zcat[1] > Is there an iso for it yet?
<lamp420> exit
<Ralith> even after logging in/out
<lamp420> gah
<Ralith> heh
<Ralith> 'lo again brenner
* Ralith speaks from xchat! :D
<morphix> :(
<brenner> Ralith: heh, hello. :)
<\DCCOLE> i need a respitory for packages
<zcat[1] > I'm gonna dist-upgrade my other box and see what breaks.
<danl> how does my harddrive become read only on it's own? specifically the partition my home directory is on?
<\DCCOLE> like amule
<zcat[1] > danl: it failed an fsck?
<taylor_> i hate compiling! is there a program that will do it? like a GUI
<dbernar1_> danl: it does not. post your /etc/fstab file to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dbernar1_> taylor_: see checkinstall
<danl> seems to be an error in fstab
<taylor_> where is checkinstall
<taylor_> ?
<zcat[1] > /dev/foo /home auto ro 0 0
<danl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8631
<brenner> taylor_: compiling what? use checkinstall
<MemeticVirus> How long does it usually take for the ubuntu staff to ship a set of CD's?
<zcat[1] > MemeticVirus: up to 6 weeks.
<MemeticVirus> o
<dbernar1_> danl: looks fine here. send this as a message to the channel: "exec -o ls -ld /home"
<MemeticVirus> get what you pay for. :P
<taylor_> i have a source file "incompetence.tar.gz" on my desktop that i want to be able to run...but i dont understand anything about compiling so i was hoping that there was a GUI to do it for me?
<overflow-1> dbernar1_, zcat[1]  : worked! tnx guys
<zcat[1] > this creates an opportunity; you can sell them on ebay for $5 overnight and make some profit :)
<danl> exec -o ls -ld /home
<danl> hrm?
* danl is confused
<zcat[1] > from ppl that don't want to wait 6 weeks
<dbernar1_> sorry
<dbernar1_> heh
<dbernar1_> danl: looks fine here. send this as a message to the channel: "/exec -o ls -ld /home"
<MemeticVirus> zcat is that legal?
<danl> drwxr-xr-x  4 danl root 4096 2006-02-09 14:41 /home
<taylor_> i have a source file "incompetence.tar.gz" on my desktop that i want to be able to run...but i dont understand anything about compiling so i was hoping that there was a GUI to do it for me
<zcat[1] > legal, absoltely. ethical? who knows..
<Madpilot> MemeticVirus: it is - the GPL doesn't forbid selling - far from it
<dr_willis> the idea of 'running' a tar.gz is incorrect.
<MemeticVirus> yeah but that's really not selling it's "re-selling."
<taylor_> i know so i neeed to compile it
<dr_willis> taylor_,  what is it supposed tobe exactly?
<zcat[1] > some ppl think it's kinda sleezy.. I sell them with a quickstart guide and an hour tech support..
<taylor_> a halo 2 modding program
<beastboy21> what package do i need to open a terminal on "right click"
<MemeticVirus> zcat well i suppose that's alright.
<taylor_> if i sent the file to someone could they maybe compile it for me?
<danl> drwxr-xr-x  69 danl danl 4096 2006-02-14 00:08 /home/danl
<dbernar1_> danl: "sudo chown -R danl:danl /home/danl&&sudo chmod -R 711 /home/danl"
<MemeticVirus> do you burn your own?
<dr_willis> taylor_,  you will have to install  the C compiler and other tools.  'apt-get install build-essential'
<beastboy21> what package do i need to open a terminal on "right click"
<zcat[1] > nah, get them from shipit.
<dbernar1_> beastboy21: nautilus-open-terminal
<bimberi> beastboy21: nautilus-open-terminal
<nimper> i have a problem installing ubuntu
<MemeticVirus> hmm
<fangorious> nimper: the first step is admitting it
<nimper> yeah
<elkbuntu> nimper, specifically?
<nimper> lol
<nimper> specifically there's something in my bios settings that it doesn't like
<beastboy21> thks
<nimper> so it takes forever to install and configure.
<dbernar1_> danl: that actually looked fine.
<nimper> we're talking hours.
<danl> hmm
<danl> now it's not
<elkbuntu> nimper does it say what the prob is?
<nimper> no
<nimper> it just says check my bios
<danl> after running what you sent it looks like this:
<danl> drwxr-xr-x  69 danl danl 4096 2006-02-14 00:08 /home/danl
<danl> n/m
<danl> when i run that form console its different
<danl> n/m
<danl> when i ran what you sent i got a buch of read only file system errors
<zcat[1] > "something in BIOS" == CPU speed 133MHz, RAM 64MB ?
<nimper> zcat, no
<fangorious> nimper: what part of the install says to check the bios?
<nimper> configuring packages
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<dbernar1_> danl: show them on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<zcat[1] > set bios back to defaults or fastest, then change boot order and nothing else.. that usually works for me.
<fangorious> nimper: is that package selection, or when it's running dpkg-configure on all the installed apps?
<lazyM0m3nt> I cant Use NAT for My bittorrent! What should i do with Azereus?
<nimper> fangorious, when it's running the config.
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: you mean you can't configure your nat device to forward the port?
<MemeticVirus> zcat can i see your ebay ad?
<lazyM0m3nt> yeh
<fangorious> nimper: does it run slow for all of them, or does it happen to slow down on a particular one?
<zcat[1] > not actually ebay, and I don't have any listed atm..
<nimper> all of them
<MemeticVirus> ah ok
<JimmyPToz> what is the signifigance of the /var/run directory
<zcat[1] > trademe.. a local site like ebay :)
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: unless there's some port that you can point back to your machine through the nat, i don't think there is anything you can do
<nimper> fwiw i've run memtest86 with no errors
<danl> dbernarl_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8632
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: it still downloads, right? just not very fast
<danl> i only copied some of them
<danl> cause it does it for everyfile
<anto9us> JimmyPToz, type man hier
<zcat[1] > ..afk .. brb
<fangorious> nimper: what chipset is your motherboard using?
<nimper> nforce4
<alex2456> im having trouble running the configure script for this program i want to install because it says im missing libs, so i was wondering if there is some kind of way to use apt-get to install all the required libs for a program in one shot
<taylor_> can someone compile a package for me please??....im desperate
<nimper> well nforce4 ultra
<danl> i am going ot try rebooting
<taylor_> http://files.halomods.com/viewtopic.php?t=42925 someone please ompile it for me?
<danl> brb
<fangorious> nimper: have you searched ubuntuforums.org or bugzilla.ubuntu.com? (i know they moved from bugzilla to malone, but i can never remember the url for that, and bugzilla redirects i think)
<dbernar1_> alex2456: yes, if the program is in a known repository
<IXKoDiaKXI> dbernar1_: im back and now i cant get it to give me an IP
<nimper> not yet
<fangorious> alex2456: if your apt repos have the package you want to install, then apt will resolve all it's dependencies. if you're installing from source, it's possible but it won't be as simple
<alex2456> yea im installing it from source
<taylor_> http://files.halomods.com/viewtopic.php?t=42925 someone please compile it for me?
<alex2456> becuase i install a lib, and then im missing another
<fangorious> alex2456, you could run 'apt-cache search libname' to try and find the dev packages you need for compiling
<piggah> 'lo everyone
<wumon> Hi, when KDE sound server is enabled, i can't play sound on xmms or other player, how to fix it please? thanks
<alex2456> ok il give that a try
<alex2456> thanks alot
<dbernar1_> 'lo piggah. I love your nick.
<piggah> haha, thanks :P
<dbernar1_> IXKoDiaKXI: well, tried removing that security WEP crappy crap?
<IXKoDiaKXI> yeah ill do that real quick
<alex2456> fangorious: how do you use that
<alex2456> do you need to do anything with the libtool
<dbernar1_> wumon: you use the artsd?
<fangorious> alex2456: nope, if configure says you need libfoo, then run 'apt-cache search libfoo' at a command line to see all packages relevant to libfoo
<alex2456> ohhh ok
<fangorious> alex2456: for compiling, you'll need the -dev package for each lib
<wumon> dbernar1 yes
<TiG4> Is there a way to enter the sudo command along with the password all in one line,so that it doesn't ask for "Password:"
<TiG4> example:
<TiG4> sudo ls -a "password"
<TiG4> or something like that
<CompBrain> TiG4: you can specify commands that can run with no password in /etc/sudoers
<dbernar1_> wumon: in gnome, selecting the output plugin to be esound would fix that. but not sure for kde
<alex2456> yea i figured that part out, but what i was wondering is if you can use apt-get to read all the required libs from the libtool
<dbernar1_> !xmms
<ubotu> methinks xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<CompBrain> TiG4: do a man sudo or man sudoers for more
<TiG4> CompBrain, but I need it for an application I'm writing so that is erronious
<fangorious> alex2456: i'm not aware of such an awesome feature for any dependency resolver
<Engla_> TiG4: no, it's not possible
<TiG4> CompBrain, I need to do it without user interaction (basically user enters passwd)
<taylor_> when the icon of a program looks like diamond it is compiled right?
<TiG4> CompBrain, so what would this do: passwd sudo -S XXX
<TiG4> ?
<Engla_> TiG4: You can't use gksudo in this case either?
<TiG4> gksudo?
<TiG4> unfamiliar with that
<Engla_> it's the box that pops up when you open synaptic
<dbernar1_> TiG4: how about kdesu?
<fangorious> TiG4: i think that would try to set the password for the user sudo
<Engla_> gksudo/kdesu are "sudo in a windwo"
<TiG4> fangorious, yeah thats what i thought
<Engla_> for gnome/kde
<taylor_> when the icon of a program looks like diamond it is compiled right?
<dr_willis> taylor_,   you may want to use the 'shell'  and  see whats there.
<taylor_> whats a shell
<dbernar1_> taylor_: executables have the diamond.
<dr_willis> taylor_,  the terminal/command line.
<Engla_> taylor_: it is "executable" at least
<TiG4> Engla_, what exactly is gksudo?
<fangorious> taylor_: Applications->Accessories->Terminal (assuming gnome)
<taylor_> in the read me it came with it said dont forget to make it executable
<Engla_> TiG4: try "gksudo echo hey". That will run "echo hey" with admin privilegs
<taylor_> yea im using gnome
<Engla_> TiG4: It will pop up a window asking for password
<dr_willis> chmode +x whatevrfile
<dr_willis> makes a file executable.
<fangorious> chmod
<TiG4> lol im somehow already given access, is there a way to "un-sudo" mysef
<dr_willis> oops ' chmod' :P
<TiG4> myself
<dr_willis> lol
<dr_willis> darn old-skool naming!
<CanYouHelpMePlz> wu tang clan
<CompBrain> TiG4: its bad practice to try and pass a password on the command line, as it can be seen looking at ps -ef
<Engla_> TiG4: there is, but it's in the man page. I don't remember :-)
<dbernar1_> CanYouHelpMePlz: agreed.
<fangorious> ain't nuthin to chmod with
<CanYouHelpMePlz> dbernar1: ;-)
<TiG4> CompBrain, do you recommend GKSUDO?
<dbernar1_> fangorious: heh
<lazyM0m3nt> Emm, What's better -- Reiser Vs EXT3
<IXKoDiaKXI> dbernar1_: i took my WEP key off and still nothing now
<dr_willis> lazyM0m3nt,  from what i 'hear' in chat rooms - stick with ext3
<Engla_> TiG4: what problem do you want to solve. Your solution seems inconventient
<Engla_> TiG4: sorry to say it, but why not solve it together
<dbernar1_> IXKoDiaKXI: show ifconfig, and /etc/network/interfaces on paste.ubun.....
<CompBrain> TiG4: gksudo is graphical sudo essentially, so, its just a gui password prompt instead of a text based one
<TiG4> Engla_, I'm writing an application that allows users to change they're splash screen, boot gui, etc.
<fangorious> i think reiser is faster in some cases, but ext3 is more stable and has a better journal (as in you will recover better from a crash)
<TiG4> Engla_, I didn't find any that I thought were really nice
<Engla_> TiG4: You should ask for permissing in a window. Use gksudo. (or kdesu if you're on kde)
<Engla_> TiG4: but it sounds nice
<TiG4> CompBrain, yes, but it really solves my problem as far as bypassing the shell interface
<Engla_> *permission
<macsat111> hey installed linux on my mac... but now i want os 9 back... but it wont work. anyone ever done this?
<TiG4> Engla_, so gksudo is null in KDE?
<Engla_> TiG4: I don't know
<lazyM0m3nt> thx
<TiG4> Engla_, ok
<fangorious> TiG4: no, it's just not installed as part of kde, it is installed as part of gnome
<TiG4> Engla_, well esentially I could replace gksudo with kdesu and the same outcome would happen
<dbernar1_> macsat111: I am sure someone has done it. try googling.
<TiG4> fangorious, same thing
<fangorious> TiG4: if you have both installed, you can use either one in either DE
<IXKoDiaKXI> dbernar1_: ok its up there again
<TiG4> fangorious, well esentially I could replace gksudo with kdesu and the same outcome would happen
<fangorious> TiG4: i think so
<TiG4> fangorious, I know this may sound wierd, but is there some sort of shell command to determine the current DesktopEnvironment
<fangorious> macsat111: did you format the drive, deleting the os 9 partition?
<TiG4> KDE/Gnome
<taylor_> what do i put after "chmod a+x halo2"?
<ubuntu> can somebody help me ? I just installed that alpha 3 and X doesn't start- I get a text login :(
<Engla_> taylor_: put after what? how? What do you want to do
<fangorious> TiG4: i suppose you could check for a PID for gnome-session to see if gnome is running
<taylor_> i mmaking a file an executablew
<dr_willis> taylor_,  try running it. ./halo2
<taylor_> *executable
<TiG4> hmm..
<lazyM0m3nt> Why icant see any computer in my network with smb://? But other Windows see my Ubuntu & download files
<Engla_> fangorious: or perhaps just check for the gksudo file
<TiG4> nice
<fangorious> Engla_: yeah, that's probably a lot simpler
<TiG4> "locate gksudo"
<taylor_> ./halo2: error while loading shared libraries: libpangocairo-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CompBrain> lazyM0m3nt: Computer browsing is a bit wierd, try smb://COMPUTERNAME
<dr_willis> lazyM0m3nt,  windows box's dont have the SP2 firewall enabled do they?
<taylor_> what does that mean
<ubuntu> how do I get X to start ?
<dr_willis> taylor_,  means you dont have all the libaries installed that program needs.
<taylor_> ok
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: do you have the smb client stuff installed, or just the server?
<CompBrain> or SMB://I.P.Addr.es
<TiG4> Engla_, however, if the user has both KDE and Gnome installed, wont gksudo be installed anyways
<Engla_> TiG4: `which gksudo` is probably cooler
<lazyM0m3nt> i can see anyone in windows but not ubuntu
<Engla_> TiG4: right
<Ralith> I have a keyboard with volume up/down keys that ubuntu found and configured on install. However, they were connected to the "Headphone" channel instead of the "Front" channel; this was tested using alsamixer. How can I either change channels or get it to use both?
<TiG4> Engla_, well darn
<dbernar1_> ubuntu: what graphic card do you have?
<lazyM0m3nt> yes, i have
<ubuntu> tnt2
<ubuntu> 5.10 works fine
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: you have what? (it helps to specify who you're replying to :) )
<TiG4> Engla_, thanks
<TiG4> fangorious, thanks
<TiG4> CompBrain, thanks
<lazyM0m3nt> i have client
<macsat111> hey installed linux on my mac... but now i want os 9 back... but it wont work. anyone ever done this?
<piggah> well i think im back for good this time :P
<dbernar1_> ight
<dbernar1_> n
<ubuntu> macsat111, repartition
<zcat[1] > why on EARTH would you want os9 back?!!
<dr_willis> macsat111,  i had to boot to linux, and use its fdisk tools and delete all the partitions. (assuming you want to get RID of linux)
<ubuntu> macsat111, with disk utility or what's its name
<ubuntu> HELP ! X won't start !
<macsat111> because linux sucks on a 64mb machine... compared to os9
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: if specifying a specific computer name or IP address in the location bar doesn't help, try running 'smbclient -I x.x.x.x -L' in a terminal
<IXKoDiaKXI> can anyone help me with my wireless problem.. i can find my router using iwlist wlan0 scan but i cant connect to anything
<dr_willis> 64mb :P
<dr_willis> macsat111,  if you lived  in Indiana  - id give ya a good deal on my imacDV.
<zcat[1] > but yeah.. boot from the install CD (hold C while it boots) repartition and run the installer again. Where were you getting stuck?
<Engla_> macsat111: do you want to erase everything and install os9, or just reboot to os9?
<lazyM0m3nt> fangorious: idont know anyone's IP
<taylor_> anyone know where to get "libpangocairo-1.0.so.0"
<zcat[1] > RAM is cheap.. my G3 runs sweet on 192M ..
<fangorious> on a command line, what happens if you run 'ping windows_machine_name'?
<ubuntu> where's the ubuntu bugzilla ?
<Ralith> I have a keyboard with volume up/down keys that ubuntu found and configured on install. However, they were connected to the "Headphone" channel instead of the "Front" channel; this was tested using alsamixer. How can I change the channel it controls?
<IXKoDiaKXI> can anyone help?
<Witigonen> Hey all.  I'm trying to connect my phone via USB and there are all these references to /dev/ttyACM0, but that's not anywhere on my system.  What steps do I take to figure out what's going on?
<trooper00> taylor: when I am searching for a package, i find dpkg -l <search pattern> .. helps me a lot.. try dpkg -l libpa* and see what it lists ;)
<zcat[1] > s/"RAM is cheap/you can find 128M chips in dumpsters behind computer shops"/
<ubuntu> where's the ubuntu bugzilla ? ...
<Ralith> As far as I can tell nothing actually uses the headphone channel
<Ralith> ubuntu, try bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<ubuntu> k
<fangorious> ubuntu: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Ralith> er
<Ralith> right
<Ralith> com.
* Ralith always thinks oss project==.org
<Engla_> taylor_: auto-apt has a search function. It says that usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0  libs/libpango1.0-0
<zcat[1] > ppl upgrade to 1024M and throw their old 128M chips away, seriously. That's how I got all my ram for the last 10 years..
<fangorious> ubuntu: then click on "Malone"
<Engla_> taylor_: so libpango it is
<ubuntu> fangorious, what's that ?
<Witigonen> When I dmesg | grep acm I see that the acm usb driver is loaded.
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: any luck with the ping command?
<lazyM0m3nt> fangorious: no
<lazyM0m3nt> fangorious: ping: unknown host MICROSOF-358740
<Witigonen> It says that ttyACM0: USB ACM device is there, but it's not in /dev.
<taylor_> so what do i "sudo apt get it"
<fangorious> ubuntu: point a browser to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com, on that page is a link titled "Malone" which is the site they moevd to, which i fogert the url of
<ubuntu> tks
<Engla_> zcat[1] : true about the ram. Recently found 196M in my dorm's storage room
<Engla_> taylor_: libpango, it seems
<Engla_> taylor_: but that's probably already installed
<taylor_> and i need libangocairo
<taylor_> *libpangcairo
<Engla_> taylor_: but the file libpangocairo is in the package libpango
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: windows uses a protocol called netbios to resolve hostnames. but linux doesn't speak it out of the box. you can run 'ipconfig' in a command window on windows to find it's ip address, and add it to /etc/hosts (single line like '1.2.3.4 hostname')
<Engla_> taylor_: according to auto-apt, which is a program that does this kind of suff (finds packages for files)
<zcat[1] > I can't wait until Vista gets released. I'm gonna score so much free hardware when ppl upgrade to meet the minumum specs fot that!!
<lazyM0m3nt> fangorious: ok it will try
* zcat[1]  is cheap!
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: note that if the windows machine is on dhcp, and it's address changes, you will have to change the line for it in /etc/hosts
<Ralith> or madwifi
<Ralith> er
<Ralith> wrong window.
<WhyvasLT> DON'T LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN ASSHOLE
<lazyM0m3nt> fangorious: do i change it everytime i start Ubuntu?
<Ralith> :P
<fangorious> lol
<Ralith> on that note...
<Ralith> does anyone have any clue how to set up ndiswrapper or madwifi?
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: you would change it every time the windows machine gets a new ip address (possibly ever time it restarts, but not necessarily)
<Protocol1> Ralith: you looking for a wifi monitor?
<WhyvasLT> Ralith, wiki does
<zcat[1] > do your part for linux hardware support; throw your winshit card away and get something that's supported
<heatxsink> where can I find the a sources.list for ubuntu?
<Ralith> Protocol1, no, driver :P
<Protocol1> oh
<Ralith> WhyvasLT, right, sorry, should've looked there first.
<Protocol1> i see
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: there's a better way that adds netbios name resolution to linux, but i don't know what it is off the top of my head, i'm trying to find the right package name
* Ralith wanders off to the wiki
<lazyM0m3nt> fangorious: thx ^^
<zcat[1] > I'm just bitter 'cos I could never get ndiswrapper to work
<Ralith> :P
<Ralith> it's an onboard.
<zcat[1] > but seriously the best thing you can do longterm is boycott windows-only hardware.
<Ralith> yeh
<Ralith> not that that leaves you with much :P
<zcat[1] > I got a nice rt2400 card from SMC
* Protocol1 says tobbaco tax should be higher
<Ralith> agreed.
<zcat[1] > then some cunt stole my laptop.
<Ralith> :P
<trooper00> fangorious: nmblookup .. part of the samba package
<heatxsink> where can I find a sources.list for ubuntu?
<lazyM0m3nt> trooper00: itry it but it dosent work
<Engla_> heatxsink: google it! :-). There are a couple on the wiki, too
<heatxsink> i'm on the wiki
<heatxsink> and I searched for sources.list
<heatxsink> nm
<Engla_> hawken: you could also just add some sources with synaptic if you want the basic main restricted universe multiverse repos
<killapop> heatxsink, try this http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Engla_> there it is
<fangorious> trooper00: no, it's a nss lib, so you can put 'wins' in /etc/nsswitch.conf and globally resolve windows machines by name
<wumon> i can;t skin my xmms no skin work this is because i own a powerpc?
<heatxsink> killapop:  but does this support dapper?
<Engla_> wumon: sounds very improbable
<lazyM0m3nt> fangorious: Is that work?
<killapop> heatxsink nope.. just breezy and some warty
<trooper00> fangorious lazyM0m3nt: its certain that it isn't something stupid, like lack of connectivity.. if the ip isn't even known i don't see how that could be certain
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: i used to use it all the time back on red hat and fedora, but i don't think i ever found it on ubuntu
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: but trooper00 has a good point about nmblookup, try running 'nmblookup MICROSOF-358740'
<lazyM0m3nt> fangorious: i try it with PIMONNS and this
<lazyM0m3nt> querying PIMONNS on 192.168.182.255
<lazyM0m3nt> name_query failed to find name PIMONNS
<ltf> how do i access a share from one ubuntu box to the other?
<ltf> i keep getting "access denied"
<ltf> session setup failed
<lazyM0m3nt> i sometimes too
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt:  pimonns is up and connected to the network?
<lazyM0m3nt> yes
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: xp, with sp2?
<lazyM0m3nt> yes, i see from EtherApe
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: ok, the lib I'm thinking of is is part of winbind, but you probably don't want to run winbind, so do this
<fangorious> sudo apt-get install winbind
<fangorious> sudo /etc/init.d/winbind stop
<fangorious> sudo update-rc.d -r winbind remove
<lazyM0m3nt> ok, it is installing
<fangorious> after that, run 'sudo gedit /etc/nsswitch.conf' and put 'wins' at the end of the hosts line
<geoffj_> Hi, I'm trying to get an ndiswrapper driver but ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net is returning "403 Forbidden" :( Does everyone else get this problem and know if it is just temporary?
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: actually, put it between files and dns, so the line reads "hosts:          files wins dns"
<dr_willis> !w32codec
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: assuming no firewall problems blocking netbios packets on either end, you should then be able to do ping a windows machine by hostname, and the address will be resolved automatically
<ifwntrends> geoffj_: site loads for me
<lazyM0m3nt> fangorious: update-rc.d: error: unknown option
<zcat[1] > why not apt-get ndiswrapper ?
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: 'sudo update-rc.d'
<geoffj_> ifwntrends, Hmm can you give me the url you are using
<lazyM0m3nt> it show mw USAGE
<ltf> mount //hostname/share /mnt/something -t smbfs
<fangorious>  sudo update-rc.d -r winbind remove
<ifwntrends> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/  ...ubuntu comes with ndiswrapper, not the newest version though
<ltf> that seems to be right, but the password i put on the server isn't working on the client
<geoffj_> zcat[1] , it's the windoze drive I need
<ltf> and i have NO idea why
<fangorious> ltf: it could be an issue with the windows machine expecting an encrypted password, and samba sending it plaintext.
<zcat[1] > you need to get the windows driver from your windows partiton, usually.. I wouldn't have expected sf.net to host binary-only drivers for windows.
<lazyM0m3nt> fangorious: update-rc.d: error: unknown option again
<ltf> fangorious, there's not windows machine, just two ubuntu machines
<fangorious> sorry, -f
<geoffj_> ifwntrends, that is the url I'm using any clues why I would get forbidden?
<fangorious> ltf, then why are you using smb? why not nfs?
<geoffj_> zcat[1] , Not according to the ubuntu wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ltf> i don't know how to use nfs
<fangorious> ltf: 'man /etc/exports' to see how to configure a share
<zcat[1] > btw; why does wiki.ubuntu.com have an invalid SSL cert?
<ltf> ok
<fangorious> ltf: then 'sudo /etc/init.d/nfs restart to have nfsd read it and share them
<fangorious> ltf: then on the client, 'mount host:/path/to/share /mnt/point -t nfs' should mount it
<ifwntrends> geoffj_: the link you posted is what i used to get mine working just apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils, and get the ndiswrapper gtk package they list and your driver from the list
<ltf> cool
<fangorious> ltf: people smarter than me can point you to amd or autofs so you can run 'ls /net/server' to see all nfs shares on 'server'
<trooper00> zcat[1] : it does inspire confidence, doesn't it
<geoffj_> ifwntrends, It is the windoze driver I need for the chipset id: 14e4:4320
<shekhar> help! i have no sound!
<Madpilot> zcat[1] : because the ubuntu web admins are too busy :P
<geoffj_> ifwntrends, oh I'll try that
<zcat[1] > yeah, I would have expected better considering the sabdfl made most of his money from issuing SLL certs..
<zcat[1] > SSL rather
<lazyM0m3nt> fangorious: ping: unknown host PIMONNS
<ifwntrends> geoffj_: try this ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_1500/drivers/80211g.zip
<ifwntrends> same drivers as me
<geoffj_> ifwntrends, thanks
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: well, at this point i'll have to guess there's a firewall in your way
<lazyM0m3nt> fangorious: Ok, i can ping PIMONNS
<yiannis> exit
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: now try pointing nautilus to smb://pimonns/
<zcat[1] > SMB is horrible.. after getting everything sorted out, it can still refuse to work for ages until the master-browser gets around to updating things.. and then it suddently works.
<lazyM0m3nt> fangorious: Ok, i can use that! thx
<zcat[1] > windows in general is horrible, actually.. SP2 makes life intersting.
<fangorious> ltf: actually, you can find a gui to configure shares at System->Administration->Shared Folders
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: np, glad i finally tracked down the libnss-wins package on ubuntu
<ltf> i saw the gui
<ltf> but on the client side i was having the problems
<ltf> it was prompting me for a password
<lazyM0m3nt> fangorious: But in ubuntu ... Places->Network Server -> Windows Network =  items
<zcat[1] > spent most of friday trying to sort out some braindamaged XP firewall. In the end I gave up on the paid-for product and just went with SP2's firewall and AVG!
<ltf> which i set using smbpassword
<lazyM0m3nt> fangorious: But in ubuntu ... Places->Network Server -> Windows Network =  0 items
<zcat[1] > but enough ranting :)
<lazyM0m3nt> fangorious: it ask my password..
<ltf> but it didn't matter
<zcat[1] > lazyM0m3nt: press enter ?
<fangorious> ltf: yeah, nfs uses hostnames to authenticate the share, the file ownership and permissions (so you may want to double check that UIDs are the same on each machine)
<lazyM0m3nt> i show me 0 items
<zcat[1] > by default windows uses RMS's old password..
<lazyM0m3nt> zcat[1] : it ask me to enter password for my machine!!!
<Engla_> lazyM0m3nt: that's the practice, to let you know when you are changing vital system settings
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: does the same username exist on both the client and the server?
<Engla_> (and files)
<Protocol1> this is fun....restoring a friends laptop
<lazyM0m3nt> yes
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: you can browse windows -> linux, but not linux -> windows?
<lazyM0m3nt> i can browse by use smb://computer_name but i dont see anyone in Windows Network (ubuntu)
<elkbuntu> if you have a firewall, make sure you open the port to 192.168
<elkbuntu> ports*
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: you don't get any workgroup/domain names listed in the network browser?
<lazyM0m3nt> yes!
<elkbuntu> you will see the workgroups, without opening the ports, but not the machines within it
<fangorious> yes you don't?
<lazyM0m3nt> i dont see any workgroup ... i have 3 workgrup on my network (i know)
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: the most likely culprit is firewalls on the windows machines
<lazyM0m3nt> But i see in my windowsXP
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: are they XP with SP2?
<lazyM0m3nt> yes, with SP2
<ltf> blah
<ltf> now im getting portmapper errors
<fangorious> fangorious: can you try disabling the firewall on one of them and see if that makes it browseable to linux?
<ltf> i think smb would have worked just as well
<ltf> ....if i could have figured out what that passwd problem was
<ltf> this is just a one time thing
<fangorious> ltf: did you check the log file?
<ltf> AHHHH
<ltf> IT WAS NO PASSWORD
<ltf> lol
<ltf> im ok now
<ltf> :p
<ltf> ;)
<fangorious> heh
<lazyM0m3nt> Emm
<Engla_> hey. Someone say that above
<Engla_> *said
<lazyM0m3nt> PIMONNS has no firewall
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: hm, run 'sudo iptables -L' on the linux box
<elkbuntu> lazyM0m3nt, install firestarter if you need a gui firewall thing
<lazyM0m3nt> i stop firewall with firestarter already
<elkbuntu> why?
<zcat[1] > anyone played with guarddog? I couldn't follow it..
<lazyM0m3nt> to ping
<elkbuntu> restart firestarter, and allow the smb ports through it
<lazyM0m3nt> when 'sudo iptables -L'
<lazyM0m3nt> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<lazyM0m3nt> target     prot opt source               destination
<lazyM0m3nt> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<lazyM0m3nt> target     prot opt source               destination
<lazyM0m3nt> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<lazyM0m3nt> target     prot opt source               destination
<fangorious> lazyM0m3nt: ok, that means no firewall
<elkbuntu> zcat[1] , nope but firestarter is good
<elkbuntu> zcat[1] ,  nice gtk interface, behaves and does what you tell it, and a nice little icon in the taskbar that goes red when there's an event :)
<zcat[1] > behind cisco anyhow.. don't really need a host firewall :)
<zcat[1] > but I'll have a play with it sometime.
<elkbuntu> zcat[1] , i get events even though i have a router firewall
<zcat[1] > I want to use my other DSL router in bridge mode and have the linux box do firewall and NAT ..
<fangorious> well, it's past my bedtime. good luck lazyM0m3nt
<elkbuntu> zcat[1] , make sure you get one that doesnt block itself when you try view localhost *mutter*
<lazyM0m3nt> fangorious: Thanks alot
<elkbuntu> well localhost via external dns
<lazyM0m3nt> fangorious: Good Night
<zcat[1] > I have a static DNS so I can alias eth0:1 to it..
<zcat[1] > err static IP rather
<allan__> hello,
<bwlang> anybody know if there is a free software version of something like gotomeeting, or webex - sort of like a 1-to-many vnc
<lazyM0m3nt> how can i list any computer on my network?
<elkbuntu> i think it's called gnome meeting ?
<elkbuntu> bwlang
<allan__> when I try to run winetools in a terminal window I have this error : Drive C: is /home/allan/.wine/drive_c
<allan__> Wine 20040813
<allan__> wine is executed as wine
<allan__> Parameters are --noexit
<allan__> Browser is /usr/bin/firefox.
<allan__> WINEVER is "20040813".
<allan__> /usr/local/bin/wt: line 3291: /usr/local/winetools/Xdialog: No such file or directory
<lazyM0m3nt> i dont see anyone on my network
<allan__> can anybody know what's the problem?
<elkbuntu> lazyM0m3nt, open synaptic, and type in samba, then list off which packages you have installed
<Ralith> I'm trying to get ndiswrapper to work with an Atheros AR5BMB5 chipset. I've found something in the list with the same pci id, downloaded the windows drivers, extracted them, and pointed ndiswrapper at them. I quote ndiswrapper: net5211 driver present, hardware present
<Ralith> . However, no new interfaces are apparent.
<bwlang> elkbuntu: i'll look into it - thanks
<lazyM0m3nt> ok
<Ralith> checkd with iwconfig and ifconfig
<Ralith> checked*
<Ralith> and the kernel module /is/ loaded
<Ralith> suggestions?
<elkbuntu> lazyM0m3nt, you should at least have: samba, samba-common, smbclient and smbfs
<lazyM0m3nt> elkbuntu: yes, i have
<rewt_> omg....my sound ceased to exist! what do i do???????
<rewt_> ive rebooted plenty of times
<rewt_> still nothing
<elkbuntu> lazyM0m3nt, libsmbclient too i hope
<_root_> can anybody give me some information about udev .. please come in private chat
<lazyM0m3nt> elkbuntu: and yes, i have
<rewt_> can anyone help me with my sound?
<Ralith> rewt_, check that none of your channels are muted or turned down.
<rewt_> in volume monitor?
<rewt_> i did
<elkbuntu> lazyM0m3nt,  and you have firestarter going with allow service to Samba(SMB) 137-139 445 to 192.168
<_suma> hey guys... when i double click on a torret file, ubuntu tries to open it with gedit... does anyone know how i can re-associate torrent files with bittorrent application?
<rewt_> i get the error Cannot Connect to sound daemon. Please run 'esd' at a command prompt.
<lazyM0m3nt> elkbuntu: how to set?
<elkbuntu> go to the tab called 'policies'
<elkbuntu> or policy
<lazyM0m3nt> elkbuntu: but i stop my firewall already
<elkbuntu> unstop it
<elkbuntu> restart it whatever
<lazyM0m3nt> ok
<Ralith> I've also got a problem with sound. Ubuntu has bound my volume keys correctly for the most part, but they're mapped to the headphone channel instead of PCM. How can I fix this?
<elkbuntu> then click on the policy tab, click in the bottom white box click the big plus sign that has 'add rule' under it and tlel me when you get that far
<rewt_> cananyone help?
<Lemontree> hey all
<Lemontree> is anyone here, which use ubuntu on ppc ?
<elkbuntu> rewt_ did you open terminal, type esd and then hit enter?
<rewt_> yes
<elkbuntu> and whathappened?
<rewt_> rewt@ubuntu:~$ esd
<rewt_> ALSA lib confmisc.c:560:(snd_determine_driver) could not open control for card 0ALSA lib conf.c:3479:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory
<rewt_> ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
<rewt_> ALSA lib conf.c:3479:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory
<rewt_> ALSA lib confmisc.c:955:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
<rewt_> ALSA lib conf.c:3479:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory
<rewt_> ALSA lib conf.c:3948:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory
<rewt_> ALSA lib pcm.c:2090:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<Madpilot> rewt_: do NOT paste here. thanks.
<rewt_> sry
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<frogzoo> rewt_: nice spam, yum yum
<rewt_> lol wasnt on purpose
<Lemontree> hmm , so i guess no one use ubuntu on ppc ?
<elkbuntu> now more info so people can help: which ubuntu are you running?
<Ralith> not here and paying attention, apparently
<rewt_> breezy
<lazyM0m3nt> firestarter say it cant start firewall network
<cswbww> i'm newbie in ubuntu, anyone can suggest a good system monitoring method? as in the system tray.
<rewt_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8639
<frogzoo> rewt_: have you checked lspci    or /var/log/messages to check the kernel finds your sound card ?
<elkbuntu> lazyM0m3nt, o.O did it ask you for the password
<Madpilot> cswbww: Applications menu --> System Tools --> System Monitor
<rewt_> how do i get to /var/log/messages? i just typed it in but it said not found
<rewt_> wait found it lol
<rewt_> id10t
<frogzoo> rewt_: it's there 4 shur
<lazyM0m3nt> elkbuntu: it say fail to start firewall
<cswbww> thanks Madpilot, but i want a way permanently standing in the system tray:)
<rewt_> i dunno where to look in there for anything
<elkbuntu> why on earth would it.. does it not even ask you for the password?
<elkbuntu> before telling you it cannot start?
<lazyM0m3nt> no
<frogzoo> rewt_: grep -i   for your sound card brand eg intel
<Madpilot> cswbww: there's a little system monitor applet - just a second, I'll try and remember how I installed it
<rewt_> frog what?
<Madpilot> cswbww: right-click on one of your task bars - top or bottom of the desktop - select "Add To Panel"
<frogzoo> rewt_: 'grep -i {sound card brand} /var/log/messages'
<lazyM0m3nt> so what next
<Madpilot> cswbww: then scroll down to the 'System & hardware' area and choose "System Monitor"
<frogzoo> rewt_: also try
<rewt_> rewt@ubuntu:~$ grep -i {intel} /var/log/messages  i just did that and nothing appeared?
<rewt_> just went to the next line
<elkbuntu> madpilot you gotta do the add application thing first
<frogzoo> rewt_: 'lspci | grep -i {sound card brand}'
<elkbuntu> lazyM0m3nt, try restarting the computer? if not, reinstall firestarter
<Madpilot> elkbuntu: don't think so - this is just a Gnome panel applet
<lazyM0m3nt> EMm
<elkbuntu> madpilot oh, not a desklet?
<cswbww> thank you so much:) Madpilot, well, i think you may misunderstand my meaning. I just want a way running always behind the scene. I just remember the name for GKrellM, anyone tried it under breezy?
<rewt_> rewt@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep -i {intel}
<rewt_>  and nothing happened there either
<lazyM0m3nt> can i dont use firewall
<Madpilot> elkbuntu: not one of the gdesklet things, nope
<elkbuntu> cswbww, you can open a terminal in a vacant desktop and just run 'top'
<frogzoo> rewt_: try without the {}
<Madpilot> cswbww: click on the applet, it'll pop up the full System Monitor
<rewt_> nothing
<rewt_> i think it's intel
<rewt_> >.<
<frogzoo> rewt_: ie 'grep -i intel /var/log/messages'   && sudo lspci | grep -i intel
<cswbww> thanks all you guys, elkbuntu and Madpilot! I got it
<lazyM0m3nt> Can i use Ubuntu w/o starting Firewall
<Madpilot> cswbww: and right-click on it, select "Preferences" and you can choose which graphics you want running on it - I have CPU, RAM, & network activity on mine
<frogzoo> lazyM0m3nt: unquestionably
<elkbuntu> you should never have a non-firewalled machine on the internet, lazyM0m3nt
<frogzoo> lazyM0m3nt: best way is to install 'bum'  & disable the firestarter boot script
<kryptoz> hey
<lazyM0m3nt> What's bum?
<kryptoz> is there a way to partition my hdb1 into two without loosing data ?
<frogzoo> lazyM0m3nt: bum = boot up manager
<kryptoz> does parted does the job ?
<cswbww> :) it works:)
<lazyM0m3nt> ^^ i disable firestarter script already
<frogzoo> kryptoz: gparted is reputed to do the job - but me personally, I never trust my data to repartitioners 'cos I'm paranoid
<kryptoz> :)
<kryptoz> my data= lots of songs and a few documents
<kryptoz> i will take backup of documents then
<kryptoz> thanx :)
<frogzoo> lazyM0m3nt: 'sudo iptables -L'       if there's no rules shown, you have no firewall
<Madpilot> kryptoz: burn lots of cds or dvds for backup first :P
<rewt_> how do i find out my sound card
<kryptoz> yup
<rewt_> every site i go to doesnt list it
<kryptoz> :)
<amphi> rewt_: lspci might show it to you
<rewt_> i tried looking i get confused
<rewt_> ill post it h/o
<amphi> rewt_: try lspci | grep -i audio
<frogzoo> rewt_: (me's checking google...)
<rewt_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8640
<amphi> rewt_: if you'd done what I said, you would have seen "011  0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4370 (rev 02)"
<rewt_> 0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4370 (rev 02)
<rewt_> found it
<rewt_> but a little too late -.-
<lazyM0m3nt> frogzoo,elkbuntu : Everything go well but i DONt see any Workgroup on my network
<amphi> rewt_: not that I have any idea what that is ;)
<elkbuntu> well i dont know lazyM0m3nt, maybe try a forum post?
<lazyM0m3nt> ^^
<amphi> rewt_: if ubuntu had alsaconf, you could try that
<rewt_> -.-
<frogzoo> can someone with apt-files installed please tell rewt_which pkg he needs for alsaconf   ?
<elkbuntu> i've had no trouble with network with either breezy or dapper
<amphi> rewt_: but it doesn't, for some reason I am yet to discover
<lazyM0m3nt> ^_^ i cant use ENG well
<amphi> frogzoo: normally (well, in debian ;) it's in alsa-utils
<frogzoo> amphi: I think not - I have that pkg, but no alsaconf :-(
<nick01> anybody else getting a gksudo (No such file or directory) error ?
<nick01> in alpha 3
<amphi> frogzoo: I searched for aslaconf on packages.ubuntu.com to no avail
<rewt_> yea so where do i go from here?
<amphi> frogzoo: it's in the debian stable alsa-utils package
<frogzoo> rewt_: best bet is that someone has already solved the problem - google for those strings from /var/log/messages & you'll probly get a pointer in the right direction
<rewt_> i did for 2 hours
<rewt_> thats hwy i came here
<frogzoo> rewt_: however if we can find how to get alsaconf installed, that's probly easiest
<rewt_> i even had a friend helping
<amphi> alsaconf is a script apparently written by a suse dev
<frogzoo> rewt_: I'm running apt-file update - but it takes a little while
<hd420> this is very odd
<rewt_> if i go in terminal
<hd420>  2005-06-29 someone's complaining about my problem
<rewt_> and keep pushin left my speakers beep
<rewt_> but they play no other sound than that
<rewt_> :(
<amphi> rewt_: do lsmod | grep '^snd' | wc -l
<Madpilot> rewt_: you sure that's your actual speakers? it's more likely the little system speaker inside your computer's tower
<amphi> rewt_: that command should give you a number
<frogzoo> rewt_: 'sudo apt-get install libasound2' 4 starters - see if that helps...
<amphi> rewt_: is the number > 0 ? ;)
<rewt_> it gave me the number 0
<amphi> ah
* hd420 is duly confused about which mod_jk is needed with apache2
<frogzoo> rewt_: ok, you don't need that library - you need a driver
<rewt_> ok
<hd420> mod_jk2 appears to be deprecated and apt seems to want to force me to install mod_jk2 with apache2, the jakarta website seems to suggest that mod_jk works with apache2. How do I tell apt-get that apache2 provides apache?
<rewt_> frogzoo what driver and where abouts will i find this driver? there are so many -.-
<frogzoo> rewt_:  is this 386 or a64?
<michaelfavia> ati driver support in dapper flight 3? mine bugging out
<rewt_> 64
<michaelfavia> or is this modular x fallout still?
<jtc126> hi
* rewt_ devours bowl of cocoa pebbles
<redblade> Hi.
<redblade> I'm looking for a BASIC compiler
<hd420> I'm looking to get this bloody thing working and it's not doing so :(
<rewt_> so ur sure i just need a driver?
<rewt_> my soundwas working fine earlier today
<frogzoo> rewt_: ok, it looks like it's definately doable, though perhaps messier than you were expecting: peeps have managed to get it working though: http://starynkevitch.net/Basile/msi_s270_linux.html
<rewt_> dunno why it would have crashed
<redblade> BASIC compiler?
<Ralith> Can someone give me a hand finding windows Atheros drivers for us with ndiswrapper?
<redblade> or if possible, something that works in a similar way to Visual basic?
<batman> Ralith: google the manufacturer :P
<lazyM0m3nt> fragzoo: when i open places->network server
<lazyM0m3nt> frogzoo: why it say 'You must login to access noom@192.168.182.79 DOMAIN ROBOT'
<Ralith> batman, no luck
<Ralith> batman, Atheros lacks a download section and Acer, the makers of this laptop, lacks driver downloads.
<batman> Ralith: what model number of acer? i have the same brand
<Ralith> AR5BMB5
<rewt_> im confused by this?
<lazyM0m3nt> what should i do
<rewt_> my sound was working perfectly fine earlier today
<rewt_> i was playing music etc
<rewt_> then it just stopped
<frogzoo> rewt_: try 'sudo modprobe snd_atiixp'
<Nightshade> is there a plugin for xmms that will let it play mms:// wma streams?
<hd420> How do I get mod_jk2 working on breezy?
<ph1qt10n> How do i mount a .iso or .bin file in ubuntu and browse the contents? is there a program or can i do it via the terminal?
<rewt_> :-D
<rewt_> it found as new audio device!
<Ralith> batman, nevermind, found my driver CD :D
<rewt_> now to see if it works
<rewt_> ur a damn genious!
<Nightshade> ph1qt10n: mount -v myfile.iso /mnt/myiso
<rewt_> than k the lord!
<frogzoo> rewt_: if you're trying to play from multiple sources, you might like to try esd instead of alsa
<frogzoo> !esd
<Nightshade> or some sheit like that
<rikai> !iso
<ubotu> rumour has it, iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
* rewt_ praises frogzoo
<rikai> beh
<rikai> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount a ISO file, sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/mntpoint
<Ralith> frogzoo, you're experienced with the sound systems?
<rewt_> thanks a bunch for your help amhi
<rikai> ph1qt10n, see above.
<frogzoo> Ralith: nope - just know how to probe a driver's'all
<Ralith> :P
<ph1qt10n> Nightshade: thanks
* Ralith wonders if amphi is around
<frogzoo> !esd
<rewt_> okay
<rewt_> so now
<frogzoo> !tell rewt_about esd
<ph1qt10n> Nightshade: do i need to create the folder, or does the command create it itself?
<rewt_> in my Volume control
<rewt_> I get ...The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<rewt_> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.
<batman> hey does anyone know about file permissions copying windows files to linux partition i tried chown but didn't work o.O
<rikai> ph1qt10n, Nightshade's command is incorrect.
<frogzoo> rewt_: the problem is that alsa only plays from one source at a time, and conflicts can mess things up
<Ralith> batman, sure
<rikai> ph1qt10n, its this: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/mntpoint
<rewt_> okay
<rikai> ph1qt10n, and you have oro make the dir.
<Ralith> batman, first ls -l the file and look at the first column
<rikai> ph1qt10n, i suggest /mnt/iso ;)
<damnhil> skype is bad in linux with sound
<rewt_> so like my volume buttons used to work on my computer and they dont turn up volume at all
<frogzoo> batman: new files will have modes set to whatever your umask is
<rikai> damnhil, thats skype's fault, not ubuntu's.
<Ralith> should be a bunch of ----s with r, w, and/or x interspersed
<ph1qt10n> rikai: thanks alot bro
<Mr_Smiley> hi
<frogzoo> batman: however chmod will always work, provided you have write perm to the dir
* Nightshade apologises
<damnhil> rikai: I know . that's so annoying. I hope google voice talk can exist in Linux. I heard that the voice talk uses open standards.
<rikai> ph1qt10n, no ptoblem.
<batman> at the moment i have my user group set to root
<rikai> damnhil, it's being worked on being added to gaim.
<frogzoo> batman: nooooo...... :p
<rewt_> So how exactly would I get my buttons working again?
<damnhil> rikai: how did you know that?
<Ralith> damnhil, news posts.
<rikai> damnhil, because the gaim folks have announced that?
<rikai> damnhil, and i hang out in the gaim irc channel
<Ralith> anyone here know anything about ndiswrapper?
<rikai> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Ralith> been there.
<frogzoo> batman: giving users root group access is a plain bad idea
<Ralith> I've loaded the driver fine
<frogzoo> batman: it will burn you sooner or later
<Ralith> but no new interfaces show up
<michaelfavia> Ralith, WHAT CARD?
<Ralith> AR5BMB5
<Ralith> and you needn't shout
<batman> frogzoo: only certian priveledges etc.. :P
<frogzoo> Ralith: sudo ifup INTX
<michaelfavia> accidental caps
<Ivaldi> Could somebody help me with getting my soundcard to work?
<ph1qt10n> rikai: what do you mean with oro make the dir?
<Ralith> frogzoo, iwconfig lists no interfaces other than loopback, ethernet, and ipv6-over-ipv4
<batman> frogzoo: i have another hdd i gave a linux partition and i want it to be set to a certain folder at all times so i don't have to manually do it how coudl i do that?
<tiede> what is your soundcard type, Ivaldi
<Ralith> michaelfavia, I'm working off drivers from my CD.
<lazyM0m3nt> What kind of ur sound card?
<frogzoo> Ralith: perhaps you need to add the interfaces to /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Ivaldi> tiede, I have a Soundblaster Audigy Platinum card
<Ralith> frogzoo, perhaps.
* Ralith looks at the file
<rikai> ph1qt10n, typo i neant to say 'you do have to make the dir' and suggested /mnt/iso
<rikai> *meant
<Ivaldi> I also have an onboard sound card, which is disabled
* frogzoo has to split - gl Ralith
<Ralith> :(
<Ralith> I have no idea what to do there
<ph1qt10n> rikai: ok thx
<frogzoo> Ralith: just create a carbon copy of eth0 for the new interface, & google's ur friend
<michaelfavia> is there a repo for j2re on dapper?
<Ralith> so how do I link it to the hardware?
<Ralith> it seems making a carbon copy of eth0 would make a carbon copy of eth0, not a wireless iface.
<rikai> Ralith, you have the restricted modules installed?
<Ralith> rikai, yep.
<Ralith> rikai, and the module's loaded.
<frogzoo> Ralith: the new interface name will be maybe eth1 or wlan0, driver depending - best google for a interfaces setup for your nic
<rewt_> frogzoo will i haveto use that command everytime now that i reboot?
<Ralith> frogzoo, there are about three google results for my NIC.
<Ralith> and two of them are people complaining that madwifi doesn't support it
<tiede> Ivaldi, do you have the emu1ok1 driver loaded?
<rikai> Ralith, madwifi?
<frogzoo> rewt_: no - just if it screws up, but see ubutu's pm about installing esd - makes life SO much easier
<Ivaldi> tiede, the thing is, it doesn't even show up in the multimedia systems selector. Although it does show up in the device manager and in lspci.
<frogzoo> now really have to go, later folks
<Ralith> rikai, as that comes with ubuntu, presumably if it were working I wouldn't be here.
<rewt_> installing esd?
<rewt_> thatsa command?
<tiede> take a look at this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards . Maybe it can help you, Ivaldi.
<rewt_> there anyway to use something other than alsa?
<Ivaldi> Thanks tiede, I'll check it out
<Ralith> rikai, any ideas?
<Ralith> rikai, ndiswrapper shows the driver as loaded and hardware present
<Ralith> rikai, and lsmod shows the kernel module
<Ralith> rikai, I just can't find the interface :P
<michaelfavia> anyone have ati drivers working under dapper flight3?
<tiede> Now, onto me!!! My wireless card is not working. Anyone got a Broadcom Wireless card working on Dapper. It was working fine on breezy through ndiswrapper, but the bcm43xx driver which is supposed to make it work on Dapper cannot seem to turn it on.
* Ralith pokes rikai 
<rikai> Ralith, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WirelessTroubleshootingGuide?highlight=%28wireless%29
<michaelfavia> Ralith, tiede did you configure your cards through network-admin
<rikai> err
<Ralith> whoops.
<rikai> Ralith, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WirelessTroubleshootingGuide
<Ralith> michaelfavia, there is no interface to configure!
<Ralith> rikai, thanks, looking
<michaelfavia> did alias it then?
<rikai> Ralith, also: <michaelfavia> Ralith, tiede did you configure your cards through network-admin
<tiede> yup. I activated it, but when the activation pop-up appears, it just stays there and nothing happens. (The light switch on the front of my laptop does not blink)
<batman> is there a way to chown the files in dirs?
<Ralith> michaelfavia, what?
<batman> all at once
<Ralith> batman, chown -R user dir
<nny> hrmmph totem is telling me it can't handle avis
<nny> is that normal for a fresh ubuntu install?
<tiede> It shows up under the name eth1, but Breezy had it as wlan0 (I guess ndiswrapper put wlan0...)
<anto9us> !tell nny about restrictedformats
<Ralith> michaelfavia, what do you mean by "did alias it then?"?
<tiede> click on the lifesaver Icon on your desktop anto9us, and you will find more on it there.
<batman> Ralith: thanks, now... i want to have my hdd mounted to a certain folder...
<dolmans> do you guys recommend some mysql client GUI on ubuntu?
<Ralith> batman, er, what do you mean?
<nny> thanks anto9us
<michaelfavia> Ralith, does iwconfig/ifconfig show it?
<nny> btw, i am using XGL and compiz right now.. so wicked awesome it hurts
<Ralith> michaelfavia, no, as I keep saying, there is no new visible interface.
<Ralith> just loopback, eth0, and ipv6-over-v4
<damnhil> what's the best webcam to buy?
<batman> Ralith, ok i have a hdd partitioned etc.. and i have to go to the disk utility every time i reboot to remount to the folder is there a way i can have it do it and stay?
<michaelfavia> Ralith,  make one: iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<michaelfavia> in your interfaces file
<anto9us> tiede, you mistyped me then?
<rapha> Hi all!
<Ralith> michaelfavia, bash: iface: command not found
<michaelfavia> if you know the kernel module is loaded.  (lsmod)
<Ralith> :P
<Ralith> and I do.
<Ralith> oh
<Ralith> I see
<Ralith> missed the second bit.
<Ralith> interfaces file?
<michaelfavia> there you go.
<rapha> Do you know if there's a tool for Windows that'll burn an Audio CD from .ogg files (the ones you create in Ubuntu)?
<tiede> yeah, sorry, I read you wrong anto9us
<michaelfavia> /etc/networking/interfaces...
<Ralith> batman, add a line to fstab
<Ralith> michaelfavia, thanks, I'm a bit unfamilliar with ubuntu
<anto9us> tiede, np :)
<lora_> hello can you help me how to uninstall wine in my system, what commands?
<Angel_Dex> hello all
<lora_> hello angel_dex
<tiede> sudo apt-get remove --purge wine, lora_
<batman> Ralith, fstab???
<Ralith> michaelfavia, right, added, now what do I have to restart to get it to see it.
<lora_> thanks...
<Ralith> batman, /etc/fstab
<michaelfavia> Ralith, me too just installed flight 3 today.. but it is pretty vanilla linux module loading.
<Angel_Dex> would i need to do anything if i change my vidcard such as configuring somthing ?
<rikai> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<michaelfavia> anyone have ati driver support in dapper?
<rikai> !tell batman about fstab
<Ralith> michaelfavia, so what do I have to do to get the changes made to that file applied to the system?
<rikai> michaelfavia, uhh, just install fglrx in the same way you did for breezy?
<squeaka2> qui est la
<rikai> !tell michaelfavia about fglrx
<odat> anyone know how to setup firestarter to allow vnc connections?
* Ralith pokes michaelfavia 
<squeaka2> on comprends pas votre langue
<squeaka2> !!!!!
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, squeaka2
<rikai> odat, alllow port 5800 and port 5900
<anto9us> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<odat> rikai, k thanx
<squeaka2> slt tes qui
<rikai> !fr
<rikai> lol
<Ralith> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Angel_Dex> anyone?
<squeaka2> vous etes de cette ecole
<tiede> I blacklisted the bcm43xx module in modprobe.d/blacklist and loaded my windows drivers through ndiswrapper 1.8, strangely it is not working. Is there a difference from 1.7 to 1.8 relevant to Broadcom cards in ndiswrapper that makes it not work properly?
<Ralith> michaelfavia, you there?
<squeaka2> vous etes de quelle ecole
<batman> Ralith, thanks && do you know of the gl library file for php the name of the file?
<odat> rikai, 5800  to 5900  or seperate?
<Ralith> I hate it when people dissapear right before my problem's fixed.
<Ivaldi> tiede, it didn't help me too much unfortunately, since ubuntu won't even detect the card.
<Ralith> batman, php has a gl library? heh.
<squeaka2> name
<batman> Ralith, for graphics yes :P
<tiede> squeaka2, arrete de parler francais, veux-tu, ce channel est en anglais.
<squeaka2> a dsl
<Ralith> batman, thought that was a purely CGI language.
<rikai> somehow i'm tinking squeaka2 is trolling in a forgein language. ;P
<Ralith> heh
<rikai> odat, eh?
<Ralith> ok
<Ralith> so does /anyone
<Ralith> er
<Ralith> hit return too fast
<squeaka2> je sais pas parler fort anglais
<squeaka2> !!!!
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, squeaka2
<rikai> odat, oh, right, sepeate.
<tiede> doesn't it show up in lspci, Ivaldi ?
<Ralith> does /anyone/ know how to get changes made to /etc/network/interfaces reinitialized?
<Ralith> er
<Ralith> applied.
<rikai> squeaka2, #ubuntu-fr
<Ralith> not reinitialized
<Ivaldi> tiede, yes it does, but I can't see it in the multimedia systems selector
<dark_light> squeaka2, /join #ubuntu-fr
<anto9us> Angel_Dex, you might need to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rikai> Ralith, sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<rikai> Ralith, sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<Ralith> alright.
<squeaka2> tiede tu peux seulement me dire dans quel ecole est tu
<Ivaldi> 0000:02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
<Ivaldi> 0000:02:0a.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game port (rev 03)
<Ivaldi> 0000:02:0a.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port
<tiede> does it show up in alsamixer.
<rikai> Ralith, that'll cut off net access btw.
<tiede> Ivaldi,
<Ivaldi> alsamixer won't even start
<dark_light> squeaka2, you are on international ubuntu channel, here we speak only english because there are too many different languages on world
<Ralith> rikai, thought so
<Angel_Dex> anto9us i wouldnt get any preformance boost tho no? (not a gamer)
<squeaka2> tiede stp
<Ivaldi> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<squeaka2> plase tiede
<Ralith> rikai, funny, it didn't :P
<squeaka2> first name
<Ralith> rikai, but my interface is still missing :P
<rikai> Ralith, lol, sometimes ubuntu recovers.
<rikai> Ralith, ouch.
<squeaka2> lol
<squeaka2> tiede plase firt name
<Ralith> quoth ifconfig: wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<Ralith> since everyone else has gone to bed...
<tiede> je suis pas en europe, squeaka2. Tape "/join #ubuntu-fr" (sans les guillemets pour aller sur le chat en francais.
<dark_light> squeaka2, i am brazillian, so when i want to speak portuguese i go to #ubuntu-br , that is a portuguese-only channel. :P can't you go to #ubuntu-fr to speak french?
<anto9us> Angel_Dex, you might be able to install accelerated drivers for your card but there's not much point for 2d use
<Angel_Dex> anto9us ah ok thank you
<rikai> Ralith, gone though that wiki page i gave you?
<odat> rikai, that didn't work
<squeaka2> hello
<Ralith> rikai, it's not looking very helpful.
<Ralith> I can't find anything relevant
<dark_light> o.o
<rikai> odat, dunno what to tell you then, those are the ports i forwarded.
<Ralith> it seems to assume that you don't have a problem like mine.
<rikai> Ralith, err, its ALL relevant.
<Ralith> well, ok.
<Ralith> but none of it seems /useful/
<rikai> Ralith, it's trubleshooting to find the root of the problem.
<rikai> Ralith, as in, the point where it breaks?
<Ralith> rikai, I know where it breaks. 4.2.5.2
<rikai> eh?
<squeaka2> hello
<Ralith> but it doesn't give any hint as to what to do then.
<Ralith> rikai, in that wiki.
<Ralith> that's the bit where things stop matching up
<squeaka2> firt name
<Ralith> it says to run iwconfig and check if the output matches the example
<Ralith> it doesn't say what to do if it doesn't :P
<Ralith> iwconfig, as always, shows no interfaces other than eth0, lo, and sit0
<rikai> Ralith, that means that the kernel isnt recognizing it as a wireless device.
<Ralith> rikai, ifconfig doesn't show it either.
<Ralith> rikai, as far as I can tell the interface doesn't exist
<rikai> Ralith, it's not being detected by your kernel.
<Ralith> rikai, ok, you seem pretty certain. So what do I do about it?
<Ralith> I've got ndiswrapper happily sitting on a windows driver
<ark3qqq> On Kubuntu, I'm trying to compile some software. I'm getting errors like "stdlib.h: No such file or directory." What package(s) do I need to install?
<Ralith> no apparent errors theere
<Ralith> there*
<Ralith> and the module loads fine
<Ralith> it's just that no interface shows up
<ark3qqq> Or more generally, how do I get a sane environment for building stuff written in C?
<Ralith> ark3qqq, libstdc++?
<rikai> Ralith, no idea. ;)
<Ralith> rikai, bah.
<Ralith> that got me absolutely nowhere.
<ark3qqq> Ralith: Which one(s)?
<ifwntrends> ralith: i had this same problem, did a dist-upgrade and then reinstalled ndiswrapper-utils and it worked fine
<rikai> Ralith, i'm not very expericend with networking. :P
<debian_rulz>  i wouldnt mind seeing voice and cam support in linux for yahoo
<Ralith> ifwntrends, trying it.
<ifwntrends> ok
<Ralith> ifwntrends, err, no such command.
<rikai> ark3qqq, 5 and 6...? :P
<Ralith> ifwntrends, am I missing something?
<ifwntrends> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ifwntrends> sorry
<Ralith> debian_rulz, iirc gaim is working on it
<Ralith> ifwntrends, ah
<rikai> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rikai
<rikai> feh
<Ralith> ifwntrends, no changes :P
<tiede> ths should help you Ivaldi : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7134
* Ralith reinstalls the utils anyway
<ifwntrends> hmm
<rewt_> Are Belkin wireless cards supported by ubuntu?
<weedar> Some are rewt_  :)
<rewt_> Belkin Wireless g
<nny> should i have multiverse enabled in dapper?
<Ralith> ifwntrends, what's the apt-get command to reinstall?
<rikai> Ralith, do you have universe, mulitverse and backports enabled? :P
<Ralith> rikai, yep
<Ralith> rikai, this is a fresh install freshly updated.
<tiede> so you guys gave up on my broadcom wireless soundcard?
<ifwntrends> relith: reinstall which?
<rewt_> F5D7010
<weedar> rewt_, I believe so. Check out ndsiwrapper and the compatibility list :)
<ompaul> nny, you should not irc as root - :-) and you can if you want to, be aware that dapper will most likely be broken between now and 20 april when it will be released
<weedar> rewt_, sorry, that should be ndiswrapper
<tiede> and,  BTW, do I need to ifdown eth0 (my wired lan) in order to ifup eth1?
<Ralith> ifwntrends, it's ralith, and I mean ndiswrapper-utils
<rikai> debian_rulz, it's being worked on by the gaim folks, it wont be read for 2.0 final, but it's a high priority, until then, use kopete. ;)
<rewt_> ndsiwrapper in terminal
<rewt_> ?
<rewt_> ndis*
<nny> ompaul: hehe oh i know
<weedar> rewt_, www.ndsiwrapper.sf.net
<nny> ompaul: i am using XGL/Compiz right now
<nny> ompaul: and the part without root is next
<rikai> !tell rewt_ about ndiswrapper
<tiede> And I meant broadcom wireless *lan* card BTW
<ifwntrends> ralith: sorry...uh, 'sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils' then 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils'
<Ralith> ah
<Ralith> simple enough :P
<ifwntrends> ralith: yup ;)
<Ralith> ifwntrends, not a single change :P
<rikai> rewt_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards for supported cards
<rikai> Ralith, you might try instaling ndiswrapper from source instead... :o
<weedar> Just FYI, I use a belkin card with a broadcom chip and it works perfectly. The only issue was that I had to download ndiswrappe (and also wpa_supplicant for wpa-support) and compile from source
<Ralith> rikai, the latest version, you mean?
<nny> ompaul: can i just get mplayer packages and whatnot otherwise then?  I am not trying to break stuff, just get mplayer
<rikai> Ralith, indeed.
<Ralith> right, doing so
<rikai> nny, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<nny> rikai: in dapper?
<ompaul> nny, you can get anything you want from multiverse - will it work - it is a dev paltform
<ark3qqq> Ralith: That worked great. Thanks for your help.
<nny> rikai: Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rikai> nny, ah, right, sudo apt-get install gmplayer
<nny> rikai: now that works :)
<rikai> nny, what ompaul is trying to say is, multiverse is just as safe as any of the other repos.
<nny> rikai: ompaul, i am not new too linux, but not old school.. i just started using ubuntu to get XGL, (BTW, you will find ALOT of people jumping on ubuntu with it's prelim allowance for XGL)
<rikai> *other official repos
<AMDXP> is there any info about ubuntu and myth tv
<nny> rikai: and i am really liking it
<AMDXP> !mythTV
<ubotu> somebody said mythtv was for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<squeaka2> re hello
<squeaka2> firt name
<rikai> nny, lol, i'd setup xgl if i knew which packages to install. ;)
<nny> rikai: i can show you very easily
<nny> rikai: if your on dapper flight 3
<rewt_> what's the location of the main menu in the tool bar? /usr/??
<ompaul> nny, apt-cache search mplayer<< and see what comes back
<nny> rikai: just walked my girl through it in like 1/2 an hour
<rewt_> I'm setting up a custom button
<rewt_> but I dunno the location
<nny> ompaul: ksubtile - subtitle editor for KDE
<nny> mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source)
<nny> tea - small text editor with syntax highlighting & UTF support
<nny> w32codecs - win32 binary codecs
<rikai> nny, i'm just waiting for dapper's xgl pacages to appear. ;)
<nny> ompaul: thats it *without* multiverse
<tiede> Anyone not too busy, in lshw, my card is listed, but it is disabled. What does that mean?
<CarinArr> hey, does anyone have experience in setting up an ubuntu machine as an ldap client?
<vladuz976> how come breezy still doesn't have firefox 1.5 in the repos?
<ompaul> nny, add multiverse ... then sudo apt-get update then search
<nny> rikai: http://battlehorse.homelinux.net/w/Wiki.jsp?page=Xgl
<tiede>  product: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller #under *network:1 DISABLED
<nny> rikai: 4 packages you need there, i am using nosvg_compiz, xserver, firxgl-glitx, and mesa
<nny> rikai: only hack i have is starting xgl via script after killing gdm and then running script to start compiz (the window manager)
<rikai> nny, and for nvidia cards?
<nny> rikai: the reg glitz pack
<vladuz976> is there a firefox 1.5 package around?
<Ralith> rikai, newb question: what's the packagename for the kernel sources?
<nny> rikai: two good resoucres (3 actually) #xgl-ubuntu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090 http://www-personal.engin.umd.umich.edu/~npodges/compiz_tweaking.txt
<rikai> Ralith, linux-headers
<nny> rikai: i can do it now on a frsh install in 30 minutes to an hour tops
<kryptoz> hey all
<tiede> also, it won't show up in lspci -v | grep Ethernet
<kryptoz> i am running parted to resize my hda1 to hda1 and hda2
<kryptoz> its a 80gb hd
<kryptoz> how do i go with the resize command ?
<nny> rikai: i may go to bed soon, but i'll back on wednesday (gotta stop geekin for one night) i'd be more than happy to help if i can
<kryptoz> do i give "resize 2 startblock endblock" ?
<kryptoz> or "resize 2 sizeinMB" ?
<kryptoz> ?
<rewt_> how do i get like a wireless connecter?
<rewt_> like windows had
<rewt_> when it found new networks
<rewt_> i just click the ap and hit connect
<rewt_> ?
<Ralith> rikai, lots of build errors, probably because it wants gcc 3.4 and I have a system set up for 4.something
<elkbuntu> rewt_, wifi-radar maybe?
<Ralith> rikai, first error is loadndisdriver.c:16:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<nny> elkbuntu: hmm interresant, wifiradar eh?
<Ralith> I suspect I need another copy of libstdc++
<Ralith> but which?
<elkbuntu> nny huh?
* tiede will be back later
<infestdead> hi, i'm using xfce4 and are not beeing able to change the background! i also no longer have the right-button menu on the desktop. The only way to change the background is bay running nautilus.. but its lame way...:) I installed it sudo apt-get install xfce4, and at firts all was ok, but later, those problems appeared. May be it's a plugin for xfce4 that malfunctions? ..
<nny> (08:31:49) elkbuntu: rewt_, wifi-radar maybe?
<Ralith> does anyone /else/ have an idea about how to fix 'loadndisdriver.c:16:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<Ralith> '?
<nny> elkbuntu: need to look at that
<elkbuntu> nny ah
<Ralith> I have the gcc 4.0 stuff on my system, and this is using 3.4
<Ralith> I installed gcc 3.4 but apparently I need to also install some std libs for it.
<glyph> Is it generally known that the latest kernel in dapper breaks certain vendor-supplied binaries?  I can't get it to run Cedega or Skype.
<Ralith> which ones?
<rewt_> yep thanks
<glyph> I can never tell from looking at Malone whether I should be reporting the bug or not.
* Ralith pokes rikai 
<rikai> Ralith, err, install both? ;)
<rikai> libstdc++5 and libstdc++6 o/
<Ralith> ah.
<Ralith> gcc -g -Wall -DUTILS_VERSION=\"1.7\"  -o loadndisdriver loadndisdriver.c
<Ralith> loadndisdriver.c:15:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<Ralith> :P
<crus> Is there an ubuntu deb package for the new firefox 1.5
<Ralith> rikai, any idea what lib that's from if not stdc++?
<rikai> !find loadndisdriver.c
* rikai waits.
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'loadndisdriver.c' returned no results.
<Ralith> :P
<Ralith> I thought it was stdlib.h I needed
<Ralith> !find stdlib.h
<vladuz976> can someone help me? i am trying to install firefox 1.5 but i get segmentaion faults when trying to start it
<rewt_> ?
<rewt_> Why ? did it not come standard?
<k4ncil73> #yogya_carding
<Ralith> rikai, still can't find that header
<ProfessorChaos> how do I fix network-manager "failed to open connection to system message bus"
<ProfessorChaos> I can't apt-get -f install it
<rikai> !find stdlib
<ubotu> mozart-stdlib: (The Mozart Programming System (Standard Library)), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 20040616-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1024 kB, Installed size: 2808 kB
* rikai raises an eyebrow...
<ProfessorChaos> it says dpkg error processing network-manager (--configure)
<hatake_kakashi> anyone have encountered an odd error with ubuntu (Hoary) not being able to bootup after installation? I have kept the /home drive unformatted, however GRUB sees almost all partitions as FAT when they are as what I have configured?
<Ralith> :P
<Ralith> binutils-dev is no help
<Ralith> got it!
<rikai> Ralith, oh you mght need libstdc++5-devl and ibstdc++6-dev
<rikai> err
<rikai> Ralith, oh you mght need libstdc++5-dev and libstdc++6-dev
<Ralith> rikai, it built fine now
<ProfessorChaos> I just removed it
<fek> moin
<rikai> Ralith, what was missing?
<rewt_> anyone here use gdesklets?
<rikai> rewt_, ask away.
<Ralith> rikai, libc-dev
<rewt_> i was told if i use them not to install the gdesklets-data
<rewt_> ?
<rewt_> something about them being corrupted?
<Ralith> :D
<Ralith> iwconfig shows it!
<hatake_kakashi> I assume no-one has had troubles with Hoary installation of ubuntu?
<rikai> Ralith, doh *smacks forehead*
<rewt_> hatake, what roblems?
<rewt_> *problems
<rikai> Ralith, awesome!
<rikai> Ralith, you're using breezy correct?
<Ralith> yep
<hatake_kakashi> anyone have encountered an odd error with ubuntu (Hoary) not being able to bootup after installation? I have kept the /home drive unformatted, however GRUB sees almost all partitions as FAT when they are as what I have configured?
<rewt_> rikai, think they are bad to install? the -data?
<Ralith> rikai, quoth iwconfig: Warning: Driver for device wlan0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension,
<Ralith> but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features
<Ralith> may not be available...
<rikai> rewt_, err -data works fine
<Ralith> any ideas?
<rewt_> hmm
<rewt_> alright
<rikai> Ralith, it should work with dapper's default stuff if you're so inclined to install it.
<Ralith> rikai, do I have to do a complete reinstall?
<ProfessorChaos> anyone in here running dapper, and has a Audgy 2ZS?
<rikai> Ralith, well, that'd be optimal, yes.
<Ralith> :P
<Ralith> no, then.
<Ralith> rikai, ok, next problem
<rikai> lol.
<ifwntrends> rikai: any idea how to not include dappers default broadcom modules, i want to update but it broke my wireless last time
<Ralith> rikai, iwconfig isn't listening to me :P
<Ralith> rikai, I do 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid> key <key>' and nothing changes
<dooglus> ifwntrends: you can use /etc/apt/preferences to 'pin' the version of a package
<ifwntrends> dooglus: ok, i'll look into that, thanks
<ProfessorChaos> anyone in here know how I can reconfigure alsa to auto detect my sound card again?
<hatake_kakashi> rewt_: so..
<dooglus> ifwntrends: "man apt_preferences"
<ifwntrends> thanks
<JoeBlow> whats a really great ftp program for linux?
<pilu> I use gftp as ftp client
<rikai> Ralith, any dmesg output?
<rikai> ifwntrends, nope, sorry.
<ifwntrends> rikai: ok, no worries...i think i'm on the right track
<dooglus> JoeBlow: GNU Emacs has a great transparent FTP built right in, so you can edit files via FTP as if they were local.
<JoeBlow> dooglus, i need to conenct to an ftp that has al kidna of rules and shit that have to be set, i need somethign like flashfxp
<dooglus> JoeBlow: I don't think the FTP protocol supports rules and shit does it?
<pbaldanta> Hi all. 1 question. I'd like to create a printer that generate pdf, as pdfwriter in windows world.
<dooglus> JoeBlow: it's pretty simple, from what I remember of it.
<dooglus> JoeBlow: can you give an example of a rule that needs to be set?
<JoeBlow> yea on second
<JoeBlow> i need to use implicit ssl dooglus
<dooglus> JoeBlow: what's that?
<JoeBlow> dooglus, its a form of ssl
<CarinArr> how would i go about changing the default home directory in ubuntu?
<JoeBlow> dooglus, I dunno what it really is, im not networker, im just trying to get on my friends ftp
<CarinArr> i.e. if i don't want it to be at /home/
<epod> I'm having a weird issue.  When I install Ubuntu, my only availble resolution is 640x480, and I can't change it with any of the tools in the menus.  Can anyone direct me to where I can recify that?
<dark_light> someone tell me some repositories that contains w32codecs and libdivx4linux packages
<dgold> epod: that isn't wierd -  its xorg!
<dooglus> JoeBlow: this http://www.smartftp.com/support/kb/index.php/189 talks about implicit and explicit SSL
<hatake_kakashi> rewt_: nm, I think I have found the solution
<epod> dgold, errr ok, how do I make my res a happy 1280x1024 then? :)
<dooglus> JoeBlow: I've never heard of FTP servers using SSL before.  Maybe I'm not 1337 enough?
<JoeBlow> dooglus i dunno what it even is
<tyler_> how can i get brother mfc's to work in linux?
<dgold> epod: you will need to cruft up a new /etc/X11/xorg.conf. You will need to do some backgrounding also. take a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127425&highlight=xorg+resolution
<epod> dgold, thanks :)
<dgold> epod: do you have the id of your graphics card?
<epod> dgold, it's a built-in nvidia GPU... nforce2 board.
<dooglus> JoeBlow: try installing "ftp-ssl"
<epod> MX-440
<JoeBlow> dooglus, yea jsut give me one second
<JoeBlow> dooglus, someone told me i could wine this really great windows program
<dooglus> JoeBlow: have 2
<JoeBlow> dooglus, k thats isntalled
<epod> dgold, I did edit my xorg.conf and set the resolution in the Screen section to what I wanted, but no dice.
<dgold> epod: then look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<epod> kk.
<dooglus> JoeBlow: it doesn't have a GUI, but it should get you onto your friend's FTP
<JoeBlow> dooglus, k sweet, omne second
<ubuntu> helo
<JoeBlow> hi
<JoeBlow> dooglus, do u know the connect command?
<ubuntu> i bad speek english ;)
<JoeBlow> lol
<ubuntu> sam takoi
<dooglus> JoeBlow: "ftp-ssl <host or ip address> <port>"
<dooglus> JoeBlow: "man ftp-ssl" will tell you
<JoeBlow> dooglus, did that, tells me im not connect tho, even tho it shows i am
<dooglus> JoeBlow: what's the host and port?
<JoeBlow> dooglus, ok got it
<JoeBlow> lol
<dooglus> ok
<JoeBlow> dooglus he gave it to me in a strange formant
<lora_> hello people...
<dooglus> JoeBlow: then use "cd", "dir", "get" and "put"
<JoeBlow> dooglus, yea, thanks
<dark_light> i wanna sources for w32codecs and libdivx4linux packages :~~
<lora_> i have install XMMS, how can i run it?
<lora_> i have install XMMS, how can i run it?
<Madpilot> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Madpilot> dark_light: see the URL above ^^^
<dooglus> JoeBlow: you might need to "bin" before transferring, or it might use ASCII mode, and corrupt your binary downloads
<dark_light> Madpilot, aaah ok!
<dark_light> Madpilot, thanks=)
<Madpilot> np
<JoeBlow> dooglus, alright
<manicka> are there any vmware player virtual machines for dapper available?
<lora_> hello, can anybody help? i have install XMMS, from an RPM package converted by alien to work with ubuntu, how can i run it?
<dgold> lora_ : why? XMMS is in the repositories?
<lora_> nop, i installed it using the RPM package
<Madpilot> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
<Madpilot> lora_: it's in the repos...
<martii> !info kinodv
<dark_light> Madpilot, it refers to ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb , but i am using amd64
<lora_> ok thanks
<martii> !info kino
<lora_> yes i see it in the repos
<ubotu> kino: (Non-linear editor for Digital Video data), section graphics, is extra. Version: 0.75-7ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 725 kB, Installed size: 2676 kB
<SeyToN> can someone help me please with apt-get ?
<Madpilot> dark_light: I think the w32 stuff doesn't work in 64bit...
<SeyToN> please
<dgold> !ask
<martii> !help
<lora_> i see it in the repos as installed (local obselete)
<SeyToN> i have this error
<dark_light> Madpilot, how these w32 codecs works? it uses w32 libs? i wanna hear .wma files
<dooglus> lora_: you can "dpkg -L xmms" to see which files it installed.  look for one with "/bin/" in it:  "dpkg -L xmms | grep /bin/"
<SeyToN> root@kevin:/home/kevin# apt-get install xmms
<SeyToN> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<SeyToN> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<SeyToN> it says im using  another process but i dont what kind of process im using....
<dooglus> SeyToN: is another process using it?  do you have synaptic running or some such?
<dgold> SeyToN: do you have syanptic/aptitude &c running?
<dark_light> SeyToN, tente ps -A | grep apt
<dark_light> ops
<SeyToN> how do i know that?
<kwewu14> is ubuntu built on gcc4 yet?
<dark_light> SeyToN, try ps -A | grep apt
<SeyToN> ok
<Madpilot> dark_light: AFAIK the w32codecs are actual win32 files, so you're out of luck w/ 64bit
<SeyToN> command not found.... :S
<dark_light> Madpilot, but.. there are no linux codecs for .wma ?
<dark_light> SeyToN, hey, you have no ps ? o.o try running with sudo
<lora_> i have also installed w32codecs, how does it work with the availble multimedia players>
<SeyToN> im on root
* tiede is back on #ubuntu
<dark_light> SeyToN, you have no ps or no grep
<dark_light> ?
<SeyToN> let me check
<NoStress> hi
<Madpilot> dark_light: I can't keep the various codecs straight, tbh - read that URL I posted carefully...
<dark_light> Madpilot, ok..
<tiede> does anyone here know how I can get the ndiswrapper 1.10 package to work in ubuntu (1.8 won't work with my soundcard)
<kwewu14> how do i see what versions of packages ubuntu is using?
* xota saluda!
<dark_light> root@neo:~# ps -A | grep apt
<dark_light>  , 17978 pts/2    00:00:00 synaptic , SeyToN , here it works
<NoStress> i've a pb: i cant't install initramfs-tool because "kernel is too old", and i can't install linux-2.6.15 because initramfs-tools is not installed, what can i do ?
<tiede> kwewu14, if you go oppen synaptic, it tells you the versoin of each installed package
<SeyToN> i dont get it :(
<JoeBlow> dooglus, found this program flash fxp, runs perfect under wine
<dark_light> if you have no grep, you can do ps -A and search thought it
<SeyToN> i type ps -A but nothing happen in the shell
<dgold> SeyTon: what do you get if you type ps -A
<dark_light> SeyToN, so you are not logged as root
<SeyToN> actually it did show me something
<dark_light> ... i think
<tiede> does anyone here know how I can get the ndiswrapper 1.10 package to work in ubuntu (1.8 won't work with my soundcard) and when I make install in the directory I untarred ndiswrapper, it complains about kernel sources !?!
<dgold> SeyTon: What did it show?
* tiede brb
<SeyToN> a huge list with 3 pts/0
<epod> tiede, did you install the kernel sources?
<dgold> seyton; thats hardly 'nothing'
<SeyToN>  8925 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<SeyToN>  8943 pts/0    00:00:00 su
<SeyToN>  8944 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<SeyToN> what do you recomend to do?
<Nameeater> tiede: do you have the kernel-source-`uname -r` (ithink) package?
<Nameeater> actually thats not that source file
<Nameeater> hmm
* tiede is back
<tiede> I don't think so. Let me check
<tiede> does make need the kernel-sources package to work?
<SeyToN> what if i try ps -aux?
<Nameeater> if ndiswrapper needs em you will
<dgold> tiede: ndiswrapper needs the kernel sources to establish the module
<kp_> Anyone seen anything of sladen lately?
<Nameeater> ok do uname -r
<Nameeater> then apt-cache search <first 3 parts of that, i.e. 2.6.12 | grep kernel | grep source
<NoStress> i've a pb: error while installing initramfs-tool because "kernel is too old", and i can't install linux-2.6.15 because "initramfs-tools is not configured yet", what can i do ?
<Nameeater> and thats the package you might need if ndiswrapper is complaining about needing kernel source
<Madpilot> !seen sladen
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'sladen', Madpilot
<tiede> the only kernel-source package I have in synaptic is for K7 architecture. I am on a i386. Am I supposed to install linux-source or kernel-source?
<tiede> I did not see your post Nameeater, thanks
<Nameeater> tiede: good luck :)
<damo21> hi which cd should i use to install ubuntu?
<damo21> is the live just for a demo?
<tiede> thanks Nameeater. (Downloading, 11 mins remaining...)
<Nameeater> must have nice fast internet heh
<Madpilot> damo21: the live is just for demo - you need an install ISO or CD to actually install it
<damo21> cool ok,  i have both now thx
<SeyToN> i cant find any syanptic/aptitude &c in the PID
<tiede> 100 Mbps, Nameeater! :D
<SeyToN> its not in ps -A and ps -aux
<Nameeater> holy....cripes ;)
<Nameeater> is that your home connection?
<tiede> Of course not. It's at work :D
<epod> only if hes' in Sweden :P
<Nameeater> ahhh right :)
<rend> i am unable to get my dual display working with nvidia.. most i can get both displays running at is 1280x1024 @ 75hz
<rapha> I've searched Google, then waited for over an hour now here. Can nobody at least TALK to me, please
<rapha> `?
<rend> but the display should be 1680x1050 @ 60hz
<SeyToN> how do i know if my ubuntu is breezy dapper?
<SeyToN> or*
<SeyToN> uname -a?
<rend> SeyToN, ctrl-alt f2
<rend> then see what the login says
<rend> why does the screen resolution prefernces app only list 1 resolution and one refresh rate?
<ph1qt10n> rapha: what you need bro?
<SeyToN> cool cheers man
<rend> rapha, unfortunately support here sometimes seems lackin ;(
<Madpilot> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Madpilot> rend: see above URL ^^^
<SeyToN> yeah i got the same problem
<ph1qt10n> rend: this is a community based help channel. Please have patience, after all we are all learning:)
<SeyToN> the video resolution
<SeyToN> it seems im running at 16 high color
<Madpilot> SeyToN: have you looked thru that FixVideo URL?
<yanimax> how to make sound effects with linux ?
<Michi> hello
<SeyToN> i am looking the link
<rend> ph1qt10n, of course dude.
<Michi> when i start the x server i get this error! "XIO fatal IO error 104 (Connecion reset by peer) oXserver ":0.0" after 0 request (Oknown processed) with 0 events remaining"
<Michi> whats happen with my xserver?
<peej> Michi: this is during install?
<Frogzoo> Michi: check the log /var/logs...
<realflapjack> hello @ all
<realflapjack> and greetings from germany
<SeyToN> how do i know if im running with 24 display color?
<SeyToN> 24-bit true color*
<SeyToN> anyone?
<realflapjack> can anybody help me with a litte, but important, ubuntuproblem?
<tiede> I installed the linux-source package, and still have the same problem. For the output of make install and checkinstall, go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=731341#post731341
<Frogzoo> SeyToN: -> images.google.com ;)
<Madpilot> realflapjack: if you just ask your question, someone might be able to help...
<dgold>                       checkinstall, go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=731341#post731341
<dgold> sorry
<realflapjack> ok
<realflapjack> here we go:
<kwewu14> why is my distro borked? it was supposed to be good.
<kwewu14> hmm, does ubuntu use gcc4?
<kwewu14> or should i wait for the april release to switch over?
<Frogzoo> kwewu14: 4.0.2
<realflapjack> i try for several days to watch a dvd with my ubuntu. all necessary codecs are already installed. i think, the problem is, that ubuntu can't find my dvd device. for example, lsdvds output: egionset version 0.1 -- reads/sets region code on DVD drives
<realflapjack> ERROR: Could not open disc "(null)"!
<realflapjack> Ensure that there is any readable CD or DVD in the drive.
<realflapjack> root@ubuntu:/home/flapjack# gedit /etc/fstab
<kwewu14> Frogzoo: wow, really?
<kwewu14> screw this crap then, i'm changing now.
<rapha> ph1qt10n: I need a program to burn an audio CD from the ogg files you create under Ubuntu
<dgold> kwewu14: why do you say that it is borked?
<SeyToN> its any comand word that tells me what display colors im running e.g 16,24.32 bit?
<kwewu14> dgold: the knights package requires kdearts...
<kwewu14> i didn't install arts support.
<Madpilot> rapha: Serpentine or k3b will work
<kwewu14> (i'm not talking about ubuntu)
<kwewu14> i don't like arts, from what i gather, kubuntu uses akode
<tiede> rapha, you can use gnomebaker, or even nautilus cd-burner!
<crus> Is there an ubuntu package to upgrade Firefox from 1.0.7 to 1.5?
<Madpilot> tiede: Nautilus doesn't do audioCD
<tiede> You're right. I forgot i use Serpentine for that. Thanks Madpilot
<kwewu14> ubuntu doesn't use firefox 1.5 yet? :/
<Madpilot> crus: there will be in April when Dapper comes out
<crus> :(
<Alexandre> Hey guys i try a dist-upgrade(breezy to drapper) and receive this message: Please enter the name of one of these cities or zones
<Alexandre> You just need to type enough letters to resolve ambiguities
<Alexandre> Press Enter to view all of them again
<dgold> kwewu14: isn't the arts dependency an upstream problem, not ubuntu-specific
<Alexandre> What i do?
<Frogzoo> !ff
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kwewu14> dgold: for me its a gentoo problem, all other apps i've built don't need arts, and then a chess program (knights) won't compile without it.
<kwewu14> how is ubuntu for detecting the horiz and verti sync of a monitor?
<dgold> kwewu14: use a different chess program?
<Frogzoo> kwewu14: works well on recent monitors...
<kwewu14> dgold: i wanted to use knights.
<Madpilot> kwewu14: knights is in Ubuntu's repos... http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=knights&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<Protocol1> one nice thing I like about this channel...no one ever sleeps
<Contamination> Well who wouldn't it's 44 degrees outside.
<rapha> Madpilot: tiede: But I only have a Windows box with a burner avaiable here at work :-( ... under Ubuntu I'd know how to do it
<Frogzoo> can anyone suggest an optimal install for jdoom resource packs? would just installing everything be the way to go?
<tiede> go there, rapha http://sailormusic.net/software.html
<Matyasza> !kernel update
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Matyasza
<Matyasza> !kernel
<Frogzoo> !info linux-image
<Frogzoo> !info kernel-image
<Matyasza> !info kernel-image
<Protocol1> Frogzoo: whoa how is jdoom?
<Matyasza> thanks
<rend> i can get my monitor to run in 1680x1050, but i am having trouble getting both monitors to work in full resolution.. but i can get them both in 1280x1024 each.
<Nameeater> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Frogzoo> !info linux-image-686
<Nameeater> tried that rend?
<ubotu> linux-image-686: (Linux kernel image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.), section base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<rend> Nameeater i already read that
<Frogzoo> Protocol1: I'll let you know in a couple of mins :)
<Nameeater> o :(
<Nameeater> you using twinview?
<rend> yes
<Protocol1> ok
<Nameeater> sec
<tiede> it's 38 degrees here, Contamination
<rend> Nameeater i added a meta modes #Option          "MetaModes" "1680x1050, 1680x1050"
<Matyasza> Im trying to update my ubuntu kernel from 5.04 version to 5.10 is it a risky business?
<Frogzoo> !jdoom
<rend> i commented it out because x wasnt starting
<ubotu> jdoom is probably a port of ID's Doom to Linux. The jDoom engine supports Doom, Doom II, Hexen and Heretic. Instructions for installation on Breezy can be found at http://eyagi.bpa.nu/eyagi/community-projects/yagisan-s-doomsday-for-debian-ubuntu
<Nameeater> you have a # in front?
<Nameeater> hmm
<Nameeater> rend: have you tried messing with the refresh rates you've set?
<Nameeater> or does X crash
<Madpilot> Matyasza: upgrading is fairly straightforward - have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<tiede> depends Matyasza. I did and my wireless is currently out of service! It is not recommended to do it without knowing what you're doing (but, who cares)
<possie> is there a "user switch" in ubuntu desktop as well? i don't want to logout atm, just switch a user (via Desktop i mean)
<rend> Nameeater it doesnt start...
<Gourami> has anyone experienced this error in evolution ? Error while Storing folder 'Sent'.
<Nameeater> applications/system tools/new login
<rend> Nameeater i have tried messing around with the refresh rates.
<mahangu> where would my xchat logs be?
<tiede> If you want to help the devels with testing, you can install Dapper on a separate partition, that's what the devs recommend, Matyasza
<rend> mahangu .xchat2
<Nameeater> ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<mahangu> thanks
<Matyasza> Thank you
<Nameeater> rend: what does it say in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Matyasza> I'm following BreezyUpgrade
<Nameeater> what errors
<Matyasza> at the moment
<dark_light> how can i configure x.org so i can use a better monitor frequency? i am using 60hz and i want to use 100hz, but there are no 100hz on the gnome "screen resolution"
<Frogzoo> Gourami: full disk?
<Gourami> Frogzoo6gb fee
<Frogzoo> !tell dark_light about xorg
<rewt_> i used keyboard shortcute to configure my buttons for the volume up down and mute.......after configurning they still don't work.
<rewt_> >.<
<p0windah> tried to use my USB cam, accessing = instant freeze :(
<Frogzoo> rewt_: use amarok ;)
<rend> Nameeater gimme a sec
<dark_light> Frogzoo, i tried it, and i put a new resolution, 1280x1024
<dark_light> but the maximum freq. is still 60h
<dark_light> 60hz
<rewt_> where is that located?
<NoStress> i've a pb: i cat't install initramfs-tool because "kernel is too old", and i can't install linux-2.6.15 because "initramfs-tools is not configured yet", what can i do ?
<Frogzoo> dark_light: you want to choose expert mode so you can pick freq
<morphix> can your monitor go any higher than 60hz at that res??
<dark_light> Frogzoo, oh, thanks
<Gourami> anyone know the url for Evolution, google brings up tons of results
<ProfessorChaos> anyone in here able to run Xgl on Nvidia hardware?
<rend> Nameeater: (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (bad mode               clock/interlace/doublescan)
<Frogzoo> NoStress: would 2.6.12 be workable?
<dark_light> Frogzoo, i was looking on /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<Nameeater> wierd, any (EE) 's?
<rend> Nameeater    (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1680x10501680x1050" (no mode of this        name)
<rewt_> is amarok compatible with ubuntu?
<jimcooncat> how do I find what process is listening to a port? I want to know why I can't forward port 5900 because something else is listening to it.
<rend> maybe i shoulrd try adding the comma again
<Nameeater> yea you definately need the comma
<Nameeater> let me show you my line
<Ng> jimcooncat: "netstat --tcp -lp" or "lsof | grep LISTEN"
<NoStress> Frogzoo: i'll try that this evening, thanks
<jimcooncat> Ng: Thanks!
<Madpilot> rewt_: yes, it is
<Madpilot> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: (versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 2:1.3.1-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5191 kB, Installed size: 13888 kB
<rewt_> what all do i need?
<rewt_> xine, engines gstreamer
<rewt_> ?
<Nameeater> rend: http://pastebin.com/554068   theres the whole damned xorg.conf file, have a look :)
<rewt_> this will make my buttons work?
<rend> Nameeater i have a working XF86Config-4 from my debian install
<Nameeater> that should really be an nvidia card, I have no idea how the hell that ended up ATI :o
<jimcooncat> Ng: turns out I was already connected! joke's on me.
<Gourami> Is there a better option that Evolution because the support really seems to be weak !
<Nameeater> oh wait
<Nameeater> wrong box, lol
<rend> Nameeater that looks like a single display setup
<Ng> Gourami: some people prefer thunderbird
<Nameeater> it was sorry, I was ssh'd into my server and forgot ;)
<purplefeltangel> can someone tell me why Firefox keeps trying to save PHTML files instead of loading them?
<Nameeater> http://pastebin.com/554071
<Gourami> Ng is it in synaptic ? and can I install it without removing evolution ?
<Ng> Gourami: yes and yes
<Gourami> Ng thanks will look it up
<dooglus> I found that when I close my laptop's lid, it goes to sleep properly now.
<rewt_> what do i need for amarok? artf, engines, gstreamer and xne?
<rewt_> do i need em all
<dooglus> However, when it wakes up again in the morning, all the network services (vnc server, knockd, etc) have died.
<rend> (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1680x1050" (no mode of this name)
<dooglus> should I file bugs against each network service that dies?  or is this expected behaviour?
<xerophyte> does the ubuntu forum has rss feed ?
<rend> Nameeater: http://pastebin.com/554072
<Madpilot> rewt_: just try isntalling amarok thru Synaptic, it should install whatever else it needs...
<realflapjack> hello, i've the following problem: i can't play video dvds anymore. all codecs are installed.
<Nameeater> rend: paste your whole xorg.conf for me
<Frogzoo> dooglus: the time warp can sometimes cause problems - & yes it's a bug
<rewt_> ok
<Nameeater> realflapjack: you have libdvdcss2 ?
<rewt_> damn 14 files
<realflapjack> yes
<rewt_> -.-
<onkarshinde> How can I move my existing /home to a separate partition?
<realflapjack> and libdvdread
<Nameeater> odd
<JoeBlow> should be little window
<rewt_> whee's this install to
<Nameeater> tried a different player?
<rewt_> ?
<rend> Nameeater: that maybe a little hard for me from the terminal
<realflapjack> http://paste.husk.org/5181 (this is the fstab)
<Nameeater> rend: ah.. hmm
* rend is using lynx
<Nameeater> have apache installed on that box? :|
<rend> Nameeater you think i should have all the options in the device section?
<rend> Nameeater behind a firewall
<Nameeater> bugger
<Nameeater> some of it depends on your card
<rend> on debian i had it all in device
<realflapjack> how can i change the regioncode for my dvd device
<rend> but i just moved from screen back to device
* rend ponders
<Nameeater> you most definately need:  Option "ConnectedMonitor" "crt, crt" Option "TwinView" "1" Option "Metamodes" "1152x864,1152x864; 1024x,768,1024x768; 1152x864,NULL; 1024x768,NULL" and the two refresh rates
<onkarshinde> realflapjack: 'regionset' (put a DVD in drive first)
<onkarshinde> How can I move my existing /home to a separate partition?
<rend> Nameeater my preferred res is 1680x1050 60 hz... on each monitor
<Nameeater> well
<Nameeater> change those lines as you see fit :P
<Nameeater> but those are what you need
<Nameeater> do you have  Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "31-80" and Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "56-80" there with that other stuff?
<kwewu14> what's the best type of filesystem to store a large amount of mp3s on?
<realflapjack> onkarshinde: when i put in a video dvd, i can change the region set, in case of a movie dvd it says: regionset version 0.1 -- reads/sets region code on DVD drives
<realflapjack> ERROR: Could not open disc "(null)"!
<realflapjack> Ensure that there is any readable CD or DVD in the drive.
<rend> Nameeater i did have that before
<Nameeater> I'm running out of ideas sorry rend
<rend> Nameeater: weird..
<rend> Nameeater: i got x to start now..
<rend> both monitors go into powersave mode
<Nameeater> with 1680 ?
<Nameeater> :/
<rend> not sure what res
<Nameeater> refresh rate problem
<Nameeater> out of range heh :/
<rend> Nameeater but i heard the startup of x11 sound
<Nameeater> sounds good
<Nameeater> heh, what a pun ;)
<Nameeater> have you tried looking for the manufacturers recomendations for the refresh rates? or are they annoying noname brands? or maybe you have the manuals! :o
<jon_k> wow resumelabb.com will ehnance your resume for around 1200 US
<rend> umm
<rend> Nameeater this is dell..
<rend> Nameeater recommended is 1680x1050 @60 hz
<Nameeater> yea but thats not what you will put in the xorg.conf
<Nameeater> :|
<rend> dell 2005fpw
<Nameeater> do you have 60 there atm?
<kwewu14> so is kubuntu just ubuntu, but with a default of kde desktop instead of gnome?
<rend> Nameeater in the terminal i do
<Nameeater> i mean in your xorg.conf
<Nameeater> Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "31-80"  is that 80 60 in your conf?
<bnzbrll> hello
<bnzbrll> anyone can help ? I need to get a wap key = wireless key
<rend>         Option          "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-83"
<Yokalosh> my drive sdb3 wont unmount, how can i force it to unmount?
<Ng> Yokalosh: the easiest way is to kill whatever is using it, which you can find with "fuser -m /path/to/where/sdb3/is/mounted"
<rend> Nameeater i just changed it to 60 and it wouldnt start
<Frogzoo> Protocol1: hot damn - Doom2 is just like the real thing :D
<Nameeater> did it also not start when it was something like 80?
<bimberi> kwewu14: yes, essentially, they also have different application sets (which is probably obvious) :)
<rewt_> grr how do i fix my volume buttons???
<rewt_> aramark where?
<steve60> hi there i would like to know has anyone got any information on Xsane / how to install it / are there any .deb files out there for it etc. etc..
<Ng> steve60: it ought to be in the ubuntu repositories, so you can install it with synaptic or apt-get
<Nameeater> steve60: apt-cache show xsane
<steve60> the xsane i have installed is 0.97 but the newer version is 0.99
<steve60> Syniptic shows Xsane as 0.97 and wont update iyt
<steve60> it**
<hatake_kakashi> anyone installed kubuntu 5.04? I just need the first line under /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nameeater> you will haev to either look in the backports/or ask if they can backport it (if there is a newer version being worked on for dapper) or probably compile it other wise
<Nameeater> unless you can find some ubuntu packages made somewhere
<Yokalosh> Ng: apparently it is not even mounted but according to my desktop and qtparted it is...
<Yokalosh> Ng: this is confusing
<rend> Nameeater want me to try pasting the x11 config in pastebin?
<Nameeater> rend: ok
<hatake_kakashi> noone running on Hoary Hedgehog?
<Nameeater> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> Nameeater: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Nameeater> hmm
<steve60> i have tried sudo apt-get xsane
<steve60> it comes up with invaild operation
<Nameeater> you need install
<Nameeater> sudo apt-get install xsane
<renedox> what codec do I need to play .wmv files on vlc?
<bimberi> steve60: sudo apt-get install xsane   (although it's usually installed by default)
<hatake_kakashi> !wmv
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Nameeater> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Nameeater> hmm
<renedox> anyone know?
<rend> Nameeater:         #Option         "ConnectedMonitor" "crt, crt"
<rend> that was causing my invisible display
<rend> should it be lcd?
<dark_light> does anyone know an app that converts wma on better formats like mp3 or ogg?
<Nameeater> do you have an lcd screen? :/
<bimberi> renedox: probably something in w32codecs ...
<bimberi> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<steve60> i have xsane installed the verion i want to get is 0.99 the one i have installed is 0.97
<mwillis> Hello everyone!
<mwillis> I want to try out dapper drake, is there a way to get a new root fs but share the /home partition?
<steve60> is there any codec out there that will let me view WMV and WMA files on Ubuntu
<Nameeater> rend: if you have an LC screen it will be DFP
<mwillis> What is a good way to have two systems share the same information so that only the system changes?
<dark_light> bimberi, i am using amd64 and i dont wanna install ugly 32-bits codecs
<Nameeater> rend: Valid values for this option are "CRT" (cathode ray tube), "DFP" (digital
<Nameeater>     flat panel), or "TV" (television); if using TwinView, this option may be a
<Nameeater>     comma-separated list of display devices; e.g.: "CRT, CRT" or "CRT, DFP"
<dark_light> bimberi, i wanna just a wma2mp3 program
<gilles> xubuntu isn't in the reposit on breezy... ubuntu is really too slow on old iMacs
<Contamination> Specs on iMac?
<rend> Nameeater back to where i started now..
<rend> both monitors working but the wrong resolution
<Nameeater> heh
<Nameeater> while your in the wrong resolution
<Nameeater> paste the xorg.conf file for me :P
<rend> ok. lemme get into x and then paste the config?
<bimberi> dark_light: i don't know sorry
<Nameeater> please :)
<steve60> dark_light i think i saw something on the sinaptic package manager about wma2mp3 last night
<gilles> <Contamination>: what do you mean ? it's an old iMac, orange
<dark_light> bimberi, ok:)
<bimberi> dark_light: btw my earlier posting was for renedox
<trustychords> anyone have any tips for a nooob about setting up wpa_supplicant?
<liquidindian> !wine
<steve60> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<dark_light> steve60, ahn..... tell me your sources
<mwillis> Hey what's the problem gilles?
<steve60> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Contamination> gilles: I have an old iMac that ran Ubuntu just fine. Which is why I was asking for the specs on your iMac.
<mwillis> I just got done with many hardships on a tray-loading imac
<gilles> <Contamination>: I don't know the specs...
<dark_light> bimberi, heh
<steve60> dark_light sources???
<steve60> mate im new to all this
<dark_light> steve60, repositories
<bimberi> dark_light: :)
<mwillis> Is it the old colorful one?
<rend_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/oltcfe56.html
<dark_light> you know, your sources.list..
<mwillis> gilles: is it tray-loading?
<rend> Nameeater: you see that?
<steve60> wheres that then
<steve60> lol
<dark_light> steve60, huh?
<dark_light> er.. /etc/apt/sources.list
<gilles> <mwillis>: tray-loading?
<mwillis> yeah
<dark_light> paste on rafb.net/paste u_u
<mwillis> gilles the cd rom
<mwillis> gilles, does a tray come out?
<gilles> <mwillis>: ubuntu breezy was installed on it
<steve60> im just using the basic source list i presume i have not updated it at all im completely new to this mate i just know i glanced over it last night looking for something else
<mwillis> gilles like this? http://www.cupertino.de/data/models/imac.gif
<gilles> <mwillis>: i'm sorry, i don't understand your question... it boots fine, it's just very very slow
<Contamination> You are aware that something is wrong in X.org that makes all iMac's operate incorrectly right?
<dark_light> steve60, but.. there are no wma2mp3 here
<Nameeater> rend: can you get one monitor working with 1680?
<dark_light> :~~~~~~~~
<mwillis> gilles and contamination: I have a xorg.conf that will work on my old imac
<gilles> <mwillis>: yes, but orange (newer than this color)
<steve60> i read over something that said that
<steve60> one i'll look
<mwillis> gilles, what happens when you start up?
<rend_> Nameeater, yes, but only in single config
<Nameeater> so it does work when theres just one screen?
<Contamination> mwillis: Yes I know that there is a fix but I have a dead HD so it's no use to me right now.
<rend_> Nameeater, once i add the meta modes it breaks
<rend_> Nameeater, and reverts to something lower
<mwillis> ahhh I see
<Nameeater> hmm maybe your card can't deal with 2 similtaniously, does it work in windows?
<gilles> <mwillis>: everything works fine at startup
<rend_> Nameeater, it worked in debian!
<Nameeater> or did it work before with the old xfree?
<Nameeater> ah
<gilles> <mwillis>: but slowly fine
<Nameeater> hmm
<sarra> yo. is there a n00bier channel than just #ubuntu? :)
<Contamination> gilles: Have you tried ctrl C the "X Window System" during startup?
<liquidindian> Is there a problem installing wine via automatix?
<tiede> guys, I am out. I'll keep you posted on my ventures in gettign my Broadcom wireless card to work. Thanks everyone who helped me get this far.
<rend_> Nameeater, my working config from debian http://rafb.net/paste/results/Vdprwx52.html
<tiede> bye
<Nameeater> rend_: unless your monitors can't handle it I would up the HorizSync       30-65 under monitor to 75
<Contamination> gilles: If it flies to the login panel and upon logging in slows to almost a halt again your experiencing the same problems with X
<Nameeater> hmm but it worked in xfree grr
<Nameeater> :|
<Nameeater> rend_: have you tried adding that mode line?
<rend_> Nameeater, whicd mode line?
<Nameeater> Modeline "1680x1050" 147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087
<Nameeater> from your xfree config
<rend_> already did
<rend_> thats what i started it with now, i think
<Nameeater> oh sorry, missed that
<rend_> whats the name of the x11 log?
<rend_> ill look for the ee that causes it to go down some resolution..
<steve60> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Nameeater> /var/log/X.0.log or something of the like
<steve60> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<p0windah> whats the deal with Skype being so painfuly slow when its resized, etc ?
<p0windah> is that something intrinsic to Qt apps under ubuntu or just skype ?
<Nameeater> opera resizes fine, i'd say its skype
<p0windah> ah ok
<p0windah> sorta annoying, since its not really a complex app
<p0windah> a list of contact names and a handful of icons..
<rend_> Nameeater, a few sections from the log.. http://rafb.net/paste/results/5zoNSr58.html
<gilles> <Contamination>: i'm sorry, i don't understand...
<Nameeater> rend_ you have the lines Load"GLcore" and Load"dri" they really shouldn't be there
<gilles> <Contamination>: i'm installing xubuntu to try
<rend_> Nameeater, i also just found http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Fedora/2005-03/5058.html
<Contamination> gilles: In version 5.10 of Ubuntu there is an updated version of the X window System which does not configurate properly. Which causes the iMac to seem very sluggish.
<Contamination> If you came from 5.0.4 you will understand what I mean.
<Nameeater> rend_ interesting
<tombs> hi all
<gilles> <Contamination>: how to solve the problem ?
<Nameeater> rend_: is that the problem or is it really running at a lower res?
<Contamination> gilles: mwillis has the fix, he should tell you as I am also interested.
<rend_> Nameeater, really running at the lower res
<Nameeater> rend_: and don't forget to comment out those 2 lines :P
<rend_> which 2 lines?
<rend_> oh
<rend_> already did
<gilles> <Contamination>: will mwillis tell us now ?
<Nameeater> kk, dunno if they would effect your problem
<Contamination> gilles: I sure hope so he was just here a few minutes ago.
<rend_> Nameeater, what did you think of those lines from the x log?
<Nameeater> rend_: were there any (EE)'s in that x log at all?
<rend_> Nameeater, dont think so
<Nameeater> hmm
<rend_> Nameeater, i made some more changes.. will be restarting x
<Nameeater> rend_: unfortunately I can't help ya, have to go to bed now :( sorry
<Nameeater> ok gl!
<ferdl> greetings. I just installed ubuntu but it couldnt start the x window system (gdm)
<ferdl> what can I do
<rend> Nameeater this is such a freaking pita!
<Nameeater> :(
<Nameeater> are you using the latest drivers?
<rend> Nameeater maybe not
<ferdl> I dowloaded ubuntu yesterday
<ferdl> >I assume yes
<rend> Nameeater i didnt install from nvidia
<Nameeater> rend: you should try those just incase
<rend> i found a debian package
<rend> it told me something about the kernel...
<Nameeater> you shouldn't use debian packages heh
<rend> and i didnt have it
<Nameeater> debian packages can break things :P
<rend> i mean ubuntu or whatever
<YogSothoth> Hi!
<YogSothoth> My user account (john) is part of the same group (www-data) that own the directory I want to write to. The directory has drwxrwxr-x permission, so any member of the www-data group should be able to write to, no? Well my user account john can't. Why?
<Nameeater> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ferdl> can anyone help me with my problem
<gilles> mwillis? we need you...
<rend> Nameeater i have nvidia-glx
<ferdl> just installed ubuntu but it couldnt start x
<MrFreeBird> hi guys. I have ubuntu installed in many machines on my office. I have Windows machines too. Unfortunately, I cant see windows machines via ubuntu.  Curiously, I have installed ubuntu in another office (a friend of mine), and there, I can see windows machines. Whats wrong?
<Nameeater> follow that forums tutorial
<Nameeater> its what i used
<Nameeater> get the latest drivers from nvidia
<Nameeater> and gl!
<Nameeater> ;)
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: probably at your workplace your windows machines are on different subnet/workgroup and/or have firewall on, check router and firewall settings
<steve60> 1exit
<steve60> !exit
<ubotu> steve60: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rend> Nameeater thanks
<MrFreeBird> sorry, the subnet, and workgroup is the same in all machines (I revised). And sorry again, there is no firewall installed on windows machines.
<Contamination> gilles: "Try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf to NOT load the dri module--just put a hash mark (#) at the start of the line reading load dri. That may help. You lose acceleration but you probably aren't going to run anything that needs speed on a G3."
<rend_> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<elkbuntu> mrfreebird, if they're xp sp2, then they do
<hatake_kakashi> i.e ICF
<MrFreeBird> one machine is winxp
<gilles> <Contamination>: actually, it's for caro__, i'm gonna tell her...
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: that's the only winxp machine at your workplace
<hatake_kakashi> ?
<MrFreeBird> yes
<gilles> caro__: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrFreeBird> 3 machines=ubuntu  1 machine=xp
<anap> highvoltage, i'm trying to follow the instructions from this page, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=557274
<anap> download a macro and put it in a folder in usr/share,
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: first of all, does winxp have a share up? second, can winxp see all 3 ubuntu's shares?
<liquidindian> Does anyone know how to burn mds files to CD?
<anap> but i can't, it tells me i don't have permission, even though i have gone to a shell as root
<anap> how do you change this so i can put files in /usr ?
<MrFreeBird> hatake_kakashi, well. I forgot a detail : there is another linux machine with samba installed. It has many shares. Winxp can see it.
<hatake_kakashi> anap: unless that path is set as ro, you can write stuff as such
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: and what about that linux machine with samba installed, can it see winxp's shares?
<MrFreeBird> hatake_kakashi, ubuntu machines cant see this samba shares
<MrFreeBird> hatake_kakashi, this server machine does not have a monitor on it. Is a dedicated server
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: maybe you need smbclient
<hatake_kakashi> !info smbclient
<ubotu> smbclient: (a LanManager-like simple client for Unix), section net, is optional. Version: 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2347 kB, Installed size: 5948 kB
<MrFreeBird> hatake_kakashi, I have smbclient installed on my ubuntu machine
<gilles> <Contamination>: she's rebooting the computer, i hope it will work better...
<Contamination> good luck with that gilles
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: so winxp can see that linux's box shares but not the ubuntu boxes?
<MrFreeBird> hatake_kakashi, My ubuntu machine should see the other linux machine with samba shares
<rewt_> sigh my buttons still dont work
<rend> when i run the nvidia program i get No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel;
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: and I assume those other linux machines with samba shares are actually sharing data with smbd as well nmbd installed?
<Nameeater> rend: you need the kernel-header files ;)
<rend> Nameeater whats the package name?
<rend> 2.6.12-10-386
<anap> hatake_kakashi, it is set up as read only for ;group', i.e. any one who is not owner, no?
<Nameeater> linux-headers-`uname -r`
<anap> and i can;t change the permissions because 'you are not the owner'
<rend> linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 ?
<anap> but 'i' installed ubuntu on this computer and am the only user...
<MrFreeBird> hatake_kakashi, nmbd is intalled and running
<rend> ok
<tristan> I have compiled a program with g77, anyone know how I can launch it?
<ferdl> Greetings just installed ubuntu and it couldnt start x. I looked in the forum but couldnt find anything.
<hatake_kakashi> anap: if you can't do it even with root, then imo, there is something wrong
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: what about smbd for those machines?
<tristan> my program is called NR, what should I type?
<rend> weird. only downloading at 50kb
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: you need both smbd and nmbd installed and running to be able to share the shares
<anap> hatake_kakashi, thanks...
<hatake_kakashi> anap: imo, root has control over any sort of restrictions imposed, by general means that is. If root cannot do it, then there is something not set up correctly.. maybe you have /usr as a different hdd/partition and that it is mounted as ro?
<rend>   Could not compile gcc-version-check.c.  Please be sure you have your
<anap> hatake_kakashi,  i do not have partitions or differeng hard drives
<hatake_kakashi> anap: ok I presume / has mount settings as rw?
<anap> i only have one hard drive ... i have no problems in directories like /home
<captainredbeard> how to I get VLC to remember /dev/dvd for the open disc menu?
<MrFreeBird> hatake_kakashi, lets simplify our lives. First of all. I wanna see linux machine with samba installed.
<anap> hatake_kakashi, sorry for being to beginner here... you refer mount as the directory, mnt?
<rend> Nameeater: The compiler used to compile the kernel was gcc 3.4; the current
<rend>   compiler is gcc 4.0.
<Nameeater> get gcc-3.4
<Nameeater> and then do CC=gcc-3.4
<Nameeater> then export CC
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: if you want to share your stuff on the network, you need to have both smbd and nmbd installed
<MrFreeBird> hatake_kakashi, on linux server, nmbd and smbd are installed and running.  xp machine can see sahres
<hatake_kakashi> anap: no mount as in the program 'mount'
<MrFreeBird> hatake_kakashi, now, back to my machine : smbd and nmbd are installed and running too
<rend> lol. this system didnt even have make
<malv> would it be wise to use inheritence to add functionality to a vector3 class?
<rend> Nameeater finally installed the nvid driver from soure
<ferdl> anyone willing to help me. I new to linux. just installed ubuntu and it could start x window system.
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: and you cannot see the that server's shares?
<rend> Nameeater guess what
<Nameeater> rend: whee :) I really have to go to bed now, so gl!
<Nameeater> wot?
<MrFreeBird> yes
<rend> 1680x1050 + 1680x1050
<Nameeater> working?
<rend> yep :)
<Nameeater> w00h00
<rend> i owe you 2 beers
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: check that you have smbclient, check your firewall configuration
<Nameeater> if only i could drink em ;)
<Nameeater> gnight
<rend> Nameeater so now i just know a ton more about x11 options
<rend> thanks
<_axel> is there any howto on installing Xgl without upgrading to dapper?
<MrFreeBird> firewall on my ubuntu machine? how can I see that?
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: iptables -L
<anap> hatake_kakashi, if it is the mount executable file in bin, it is read and executable for group and others, but only write by owner
<hatake_kakashi> anap: what I mean is type 'mount| grep /'
<hatake_kakashi> anap: and tell me the output of that
<MrFreeBird> hatake_kakashi, where can I post the output?
<anap> ah sorry hatake_kakashi
<hatake_kakashi> !tell MrFreeBird about pastebin
<hatake_kakashi> anap: np
<anap> hatake_kakashi, i have put it in a private window
<liquidindian> I have a CDR showing on my desktop.  Where can I find it in the filesystem?
<foxpaul> does anyone have an idea what might be going wrong here? i'm trying to setup a mail server, but when ever i try to send mail to anywhere, the recipients server refuses the connection
<liquidindian> If it's showing on my desktop, does that mean it must be mounted somewhere?
<_mindspin> foxpaul: that's a little too unspecific
<hatake_kakashi> liquidindian: no
<hatake_kakashi> liquidindian: you have to double click on it which opens up browser and then mounts it
<liquidindian> Ah.  So how do I tell which dev it is?
<Madeye> guys, what should I install -> configure: error: No C# compiler found
<_mindspin> mono?
<farous> Madeye: install build-essential
<Madeye> farous, all installed and newest version
<farous> Madeye: check also which gcc the package needs
<instabin> Dapper is the new ubuntu right?
<_mindspin> c# is .net isnt it?
<Ng> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due april 20, 2006. Be warned that it's not yet stable so if you must use it please help out with testing - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing.
<Ng> _mindspin: .net can run multiple languages, of which C# is one
<instabin> thank you
<hatake_kakashi> liquidindian: by default it is /media/cdrom0 but I do not know where you have plugged your cdrom into, so you need to do cat /etc/fstab| grep cdrom
<liquidindian> I've found it.
<_mindspin> what else can run c#?
<ptlo> _mindspin: mono
<_mindspin> ;-)
<ptlo> ah!
<ptlo> Madeye: mono
<ptlo> :-)
<MrFreeBird> hatake_kakashi, I installed webboard on ubuntu. When I execute it, nothing happens. Strange
<Madeye> ptlo,  already have mono
<MrFreeBird> hatake_kakashi, should I restart ubuntu?
<NoStress> my guitar can do some c# too :)
<elkbuntu> lol@NoStress
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: wth?
<interface> fuck yo all motherfuckers
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: aren't you trying to get samba working, what's this to do with webboard?
<ptlo> Madeye: maybe the configure can't find it? what does configure.log say? is the compiler 'try: mcs' in your path?
<elkbuntu> o.O interface
<_mindspin> thought it goes like #c
<interface> your mother's cock is very long and you all suckat it!!!
<Ng> !ops
<ubotu> ops is, like, totally, Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, or nalioth.
<elkbuntu> seveas
<hatake_kakashi> !ops interface is abusive
<ubotu> okay, hatake_kakashi
<Ng> interface: you have surprisingly good grammar for a 12 year old
<interface> fuck you and shutup cocksuckers
<elkbuntu> ffs, someone pwn his little pre-pubescent ass
<interface> eat your mothers cock
<MrFreeBird> hatake_kakashi, sorry. I just wanted to send you my output from iptables
<beanmix> :>
<Ng> elkbuntu: I asked for ops, if there aren't any about we have to go find a freenode oper or /ignore his feebleness
<interface> bitches
<MrFreeBird> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<MrFreeBird> target     prot opt source               destination
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: you output that in terminal, copy and paste that onto pastebin's website
<interface> assholes
<interface> niggas
<hatake_kakashi> err.. hopefully not here MrFreeBird
<MrFreeBird> sorry
<interface> i will kill your mothers and dads!!!!!!!!
<interface> gsiichters
<liable> interface: fuck off.
<beanmix> gr8... i've joined a new server and have some1 on ignore already...
<interface> ihr apes
<beanmix> afternoon to the rest of the peeps
* Juhaz yawns
<MrFreeBird> hatake_kakashi, have you seen the output?
<farous> liable just use /ignore interface thank god for that command
<Dead_Hamster_Soc> urg @ nick length limit
<interface> liable your mother stinks like the shit froma cow
<liable> farous: no, thats what ops are supposed to be for.
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: I cannot see it if you did not paste it onto pastebin and copy and paste back the url to me
<_mindspin> ignore is cool
<farous> liable seems noe is here now so easier to ignore
<interface> Mr_Freebird you are gay
<liable> lilo?
<foxpaul> _mindspin, i'm not very useful at this level of linux admin :) which specifics do you think would help debug the problem?
<Juhaz> liable, sure, but in the meanwhile, encouraging him and adding to the trash with replies doesn't help
<interface> farous you bitchmanfuckerindahouse
<hatake_kakashi> Juhaz: hence the 'do not feed the troll' ;)
<MrFreeBird> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8642
<interface> juhaz isadead person
<MrFreeBird> hatake_kakashi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8642
<_mindspin> foxpaul:  "/var/mail.info" would be a start if you are using postfix
<interface> you shitty guy are gay!!!! fuck your dad
<_mindspin> what do want to with the mailserver
<interface> Hold the fress indsapess
<interface> you child of an ape!!!!"!!"!!
<_mindspin> oops "/var/log/mail.info
<_mindspin> oops "/var/log/mail.info"
<interface> kind your aSS
<interface> ASSHOLES NIIIGGGGGGAAAASSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MrFreeBird> hatake_kakashi, Hera my smb.conf on my ubuntu machine   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8643
<kbrooks> !ops
<ubotu> I heard ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, or nalioth.
<beanmix> interesting nicks
<Minos> oh damn
<mwillis> gilles, you still there?
<Charon> damn
<kbrooks> has interface been banned yet? doesnt look like it
<kbrooks> !ops troll
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kbrooks
<mwillis> gilles, sorry I was working on my install
<_mindspin> who's interface?
<_mindspin> :-)
<liable> kbrooks: more than one ops wont help
<Ng> _mindspin: some little german kid it would seem
<farous> :)
<hatake_kakashi> MrFreeBird: for some reason the internet at my end is not loading sites up
<liable> kbrooks: they are highlighted if they are up or care to look.
<foxpaul> _mindspin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8645
<_mindspin> interface is german?
<Ng> _mindspin: it's on a german host afaics
<Ng> _mindspin: and I'm assuming from the attitude that it's about 12 ;)
<kbrooks> ng: do i look like 14
<_mindspin> no his level in english says 14
<hatake_kakashi> _mindspin: that user could also be running through proxy
<vladuz976> what's the executable for easyubuntu
<_mindspin> foxpaul: I have no glue on sendmail, I would switch to postfix...
<Charon> oi vey
<MrFreeBird> hatake_kakashi, this my linux server config http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8646
<_mindspin> how can I remove someone from the ignore list ? ;-)
<hatake_kakashi> _mindspin: depending on irc client
<kbrooks> interface, go away.
<_mindspin> haha konversation
<hatake_kakashi> _mindspin: hmm not sure about that one I'm afraid.. I'm using irssi now
<_mindspin> interface, geh mal jetzt Hausaufgaben machen .....
<Arhceron> grrrr
<elkbuntu> lol what did you say _mindspin?
* beanmix gives up
<_mindspin> I said he should leave and start doing his homework
<bigfoot1> amphi. hi. it's mr 'i have a prob with mplayer guy'. i have some news
<yanimax> with totem on dapper, i get the following error msg: Audio codec 'MPEG 1 Layer 3 VBR' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<elkbuntu> lol
<yanimax> what package do i need to install ?
<bigfoot1> guys, what's the diff between mplayer-386 and mplayer-586? which of the 2 do you guys have?
<miL> Hi
<miL> Whichever time takes in making all the Ubuntu Linux installation? 2 hours around?
<hatake_kakashi> !tell yanimax about mp3
<kbrooks> interface, go away now.
<kbrooks> sociopath, no really.
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: 586 is more optimised for faster computers, but you need P Pro or better
<Ng> miL: on a decent computer with a decent internet connection it can be as little as 30 minutes
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi:how do i now what i have?
<elkbuntu> yay thanks seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b interface!*@*]  by Seveas
<Cerberus> oh ffs
<kbrooks> Seveas, thank you
<bigfoot1> how do i know what pentium i have? (newbie alert)
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: dpkg --list| grep mplayer
<miL> Ng intel centrino 2ghz & Internet connection 2 mbps
<Seveas> kbrooks, were ther more?
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Ng> miL: I'd hope that'd be less than an hour
<kbrooks> Seveas, just interface
<Seveas> k
<Ng> ta Seveas :)
<miL> Ng .. no
<hatake_kakashi> Seveas: thanks
<SAAD3000> does Ubuntu supports firewalled routers?
<miL> :/
<miL> Im installing CD
<Seveas> SAAD3000, yes
<hatake_kakashi> SAAD3000: I don't see why not
<miL> iso install
<miL> and yet 1 hour..
<Ng> miL: where abouts in the install is it?
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi I have pentium(R) III CPU  1200MHz. is this good enough to use mplayer-586?
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: hell yes
<_mindspin> sounds like a corrupted cd
<Seveas> bigfoot1, more than enough :)
<Seveas> bigfoot1, -586 starts from the pentiun 1 :)
<SAAD3000> I can connect thru XP but I can't connect thru Ubuntu!
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: oh. thanks. So, i'll remove mplayer 386, and install 586. will there be a difference? You see, I'm having problems with mplayer386.
<bigfoot1> Seveas: oh, i see
<liquidindian> miL:  to get the basics up and running, it took me less than an hour, and I know nothing.  Be prepared to lose lots of time to fiddling with things, though.
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: well, you may have it somewhat faster imo
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: wakarimashita
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: sorry. i thought you were japanese
<miL> liquidindian "Instalando paquetes de instalacin" 5% and... dont move
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: wakarimasu.. iie.. chotto nihongo wakarimasu
<SAAD3000> any developer here?
<bigfoot1> cool
<hatake_kakashi> ahh fsck I made a mistake, but oh well, bigfoot1 :)
<SAAD3000> I really like ubuntu I don't want to remove it..
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have an "intersting " (IE irritatting) problem - Gnome has a virtual proxy set at 192.168.0.30, which suffs up my apt-get commands. i just turned off network proxy - do i have to restart Gnome? or will it kick in later?
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: i don't see any problems
<Kamping_Kaiser> SAAD3000: I'm not sure your question about routers
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: wakarimasu means understand, you said you understood, I should say ok or something :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and try not to emoti8onaly blackmail people :|
<liquidindian> Argh.  Please don't speak Japanese.  I have enough of Japanese all day.  ;)
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: you said you understood, I said understand
<SAAD3000> Kamping_Kaiser I have set the settings exactly as in XP on ubuntu and yet i can't connect.
<SAAD3000> Kamping_Kaiser sooo weird..
<miL> hg do you speak in spanish?
<_mindspin> miL: I guess your cd is corrupted, I had that before.. try burning it with lower speed
<liquidindian> hatake:  daijobu desu means okay.
<Kamping_Kaiser> SAAD3000: i don't understand your setup - could you give us a bit more info?
<hatake_kakashi> liquidindian: yeah, I should have said that :)
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: actually, i can't tell the diff in usage between the 2. I usually hear wakarimashita. but i think wakarimasu is fine, too. I'll ask tomorrow at work.
<yanimax> hatake_kakashi: it doesn't work for dapper, nothing is in the universe/multiverse repositories
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: aahh, the joys of being in Japan.
<liquidindian> bigfoot1  One is past tense.
<birlik> how can we open .eml files in linux(eml is a aadress format for outlook)
<SAAD3000> Kamping_Kaiser sure am behind a proxy and my gateway is as the same as the dns and i can't ping it on ubuntu and on xp.
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: heh, d*mn you will learn faster then
<liquidindian> bigfoot1 where are you?
<hatake_kakashi> but liquidindian is right on that bigfoot1
<bigfoot1> Seveas: so do you recommend i just get mplayer-586? Coz when i do search in synaptic for "mplayer" i see so many options
<hatake_kakashi> yanimax: you may need to compile that from source, or use mplayer, etc
<miL> I believe that I am in completes phrase where it puts Installing packages.  The computer already has reinitiated to me and it has said to me that it retires the CD
<bigfoot1> liquidindian: kyushu.
<Kamping_Kaiser> SAAD3000: so you have {internet}-{modem}-{proxy}-{client}?
<bigfoot1> liquidindian: i know that
<bigfoot1> liquidindian: i know that one is past, the other is present, but usage-wise, it seems one can be replaced with the other.
<SAAD3000> Kamping_Kaiser no (internet)-{nic}-proxy- client
<bigfoot1> liquidindian: i'll ask a Nihonjin tomorrow
<Ng> guys if you want to talk about japanese, please use #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: well I thought you asked understood, and I typed understand
<Heretic> i got nforce4 ultra motherboard chipset do i have install the chipset drivers for linux?
<Kamping_Kaiser> SAAD3000: and the client cant ping out past the proxy? have you tried system -> network proxy settings?
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: no, i didn't ask. i declared my understanding.
<miL> _mindspin yesterday I burned Kubuntu (not Ubuntu) whit other computer and it happened the same
<liquidindian> bigfoot1 Sorry, you probably know much more than me about nihongo.  I can't figure it out either with Arigatou Gozaimasu and Gozaimashita.  Nice and warm down there?  I'm up north in Iwate.
<hatake_kakashi> Heretic: if you want various functions, imo yes
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: yeah which was why I later wrote my mistake but oh well
<bigfoot1> guys, what mplayer file do you recommend i get? SHould i just get mplayer-586? Coz when i do search in synaptic for "mplayer" i see so many options.
<Heretic> ahhh ok thanks :)
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: just get mplayer-586
<SAAD3000> Kamping_Kaiser sure i tried that still nothing.
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: Ima wakarimasita.
<Ng> liquidindian: bigfoot1: hatake_kakashi: I mean yous :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> SAAD3000: strange. i havent tried to set that up yet, so I'm not sure where to look.
<hatake_kakashi> Ng: I'm already there, but they aren't there :)
<bigfoot1> Ng: yeah we'll stop.
<SAAD3000> Kamping_Kaiser am telling u exactly the same settings configured under xp but no internet :(
<liquidindian> Ng Gomen Nasai.
<bigfoot1> liquidindian:  ha ha. stop
<Ng> bigfoot1: I don't mean stop, by all means chat away, but -offtopic is for chatting :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> SAAD3000: :( can you ping by ip past the proxy?
<SAAD3000> Kamping_Kaiser I thought from the linux, i installed SuSE and it worked fine.
<Kamping_Kaiser> or can you not connect places at all
<SAAD3000> Kamping_Kaiser No i can;t
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, so it's ubuntu only?
<SAAD3000> Kamping_Kaiser yah!
<SAAD3000> seems so.
<erick> #surabaya
<bigfoot1> guys, i just installed mplayer-586. how come i don't see it in my menu/Sound&Video ?
<miL> anap hola
<bigfoot1> doesn't mplayer-586 come with GUI? I want to avoid terminal/cli
<anap> ah hola
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. SAAD3000 so your dns is ok? (sorry, but i have no idea what could cause your isues)
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: more or less
<SAAD3000> Kamping_Kaiser yah!
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: it should be ran in terminal, whenever you want to see movies, etc, that's where the GUI part kicks in imo
<Ng> bigfoot1: gmplayer does :)
<SAAD3000> Kamping_Kaiser man I really liked ubuntu :( too bad to remove it.
<bigfoot1> Ng:  what's the diff between gmplayer and mplayer-586?
<Kamping_Kaiser> SAAD3000: yeh :( fraid i cant help. if you try <insert other time> you might get more luck
<SAAD3000> Kamping_Kaiser might it be from the kernel?
<bigfoot1> Ng:  i did a synaptic search for gmplayer. nothing
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: maybe gmplayer is mplayer front end?
<Ng> bigfoot1: it should be included in the mplayer package - it's just a graphical front end :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> SAAD3000: maybe, but i would be very supprised. i'm more inclidned to suspect a Gnome/nnetworking issue
<bigfoot1> Ng: what do youmean included?
<bigfoot1> Ng:  i just instnalled from synaptic.
<SAAD3000> Kamping_Kaiser do you know any developer here who could offer his help, i got resolve.cong/ifconfig/route pasted on the bin http and everything seems fine.
<Kamping_Kaiser> what the? this thinks i have a modem connection o_0
<Ng> bigfoot1: as in, it's in the mplayer-586 package
<bigfoot1> Ng: so how does a newbie get to work with gui?
<Kamping_Kaiser> SAAD3000: try in -devel, but they might bite your head if they are in  abad mood ;)
<SAAD3000> lol
<Ng> bigfoot1: Applications->Sound & Video->Mplayer :)
<bigfoot1> Ng: It's not there!
<bigfoot1> Ng: that's what i was trying to tell you.
<Ng> bigfoot1: you might need to log out, the menus don't always update immediately. you could run gmplayer from a terminal though
<IdleOne> is there any other program i can use for burning besides k3b ( wich doesnt see my burner ) and gnomebaker ( wich keeps ejecting the cd asking for a cd ) ?
<bigfoot1> Ng: ok. um, i get an error: "New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)" WHat do i do? WHat's wrong?
<Ng> bigfoot1: that's mplayer being stupid, just copy a ttf font to that filename and it'll shut up
<Seveas> :)
<bigfoot1> Ng: i hate stupid programs.
<bigfoot1> Ng: let's smarten it up
<Ng> bigfoot1: then prepare to hate mplayer a lot ;)
<bigfoot1> Ng: what exactly do i do.
<bigfoot1> Ng: you mean the stupidity doesn't stop with this problem?
<Ng> bigfoot1: cp /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf
<Ng> I think that should work on a standard install
<bigfoot1> maybe mplayer will be smarter in 2 months!!! (in dapper days). What do you guys think?
<Ng> bigfoot1: mplayer concentrates on supporting lots of video formats more than it concentrates on being well written ;)
<bigfoot1> Ng: i wish they kept one eye on each.
<bigfoot1> Ng: does the font file change how my font in mplayer or gmplayer willl look? Coz if it will, i should pick a very readable font.
<kwewu14> how do i use cdrecord to burn the ubuntu iso?
<Ng> bigfoot1: its the font mplayer will use for subtitles
<bigfoot1> Ng: is vera a nice font?
<Ng> bigfoot1: I think so
<bigfoot1> ng. ok. i did the command.
<bigfoot1> now. i shoudl tell you what i want to do with mplayer. I have a small list of .ram and .rm files. They are streaming files. I heard that mplayer can save the audio onto my harddrive
<Storkme> hi, i just installed the AMD64 K8 SMP kernel, but it's not showing up on my grub list :|
<irvin> Storkme: how did you install it?
<bigfoot1> guys, i'm in "man". how do i do a search inside the "man"?
<bllx> anyone know how to remove the bootstrap partition from a disk that had Ubuntu installed? I formated it but the bootstrat part is still there
<Storkme> irvin, through synaptic
<kwewu14> what advantages if any does jfs have over reiserfs?
<bigfoot1> Ng: what do you suggest i do to get mplayer to save a streaming audio file onto my hard drive?
<bigfoot1> the above question is for anyone in the know, by the way.
<irvin> Storkme: have you rebooted already?
<bllx> I formated it using os X disk util, and then also with Ubuntu install CD
<Storkme> yes irvin
<bllx> bootstrap part remains
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: I think its -savedump afterwards, you will get a file that is either save.dump or dump.save.. rename that to the correct extension and you are set
<Tr0glodyt> bllx fdisk /mbr
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: please teach me (aka ignoramus) the exact command.
<bllx> whats that do Trog?
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: mplayer -savedump <url>
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: fyi, google is your friend in times of when there's no answer :)
<Tr0glodyt> bllx that formats your mbr
<bllx> mbr?
<Tr0glodyt> master boot record
<bllx> ah k thanks
<Tr0glodyt> i think that's what you're trying to do
<bllx> i want to zap the whole thing reel good
<bllx> better than other format tools ive tried can
<IdleOne> is there any other program i can use for burning besides k3b ( wich doesnt see my burner ) and gnomebaker ( wich keeps ejecting the cd asking for a cd ) ?
<Tr0glodyt> like you want to just erase your drive?
<ChibiFirli> yay for live cd :D
<IdleOne> want to burn an iso
<bllx> yes
<bllx> completely
<ChibiFirli> I crashed my OS :p
<Tr0glodyt> go to your drive manufacturer's website and download a drive zero utility
<Tr0glodyt> that'll get rid of everything
<hatake_kakashi> bllx: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/<hard disk here>
<bllx> hatake what that do?
<hatake_kakashi> bllx: sends garbled stuff to the device that you want.. rendering it literally unreadable, unless you install, etc
<Heretic> how to upgrade kernel from 2.6.12 to 2.6.15?
<bllx> ah k
<Heretic> do i have to compile ?
<hatake_kakashi> Heretic: if its not in the repos, yes you may have to either enable dapper (becareful) just for the kernel or download/configure/compile/install
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: i'm looking at "man mplayer". do you think you mean -dumpstream or -dumpaudio?
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: -dumpstream usually dumps the video and the audio into one file. I did it before for a ram file, which came out as rm file instead
<bllx> Trog: its an external firewire Im trying to erase...so fdisk /dev/sda /mbr  ?
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: you're saying that your experience with -dumpstream didn't work?
<Tr0glodyt> bllx, try it and see
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: no I'm saying that for my instance, where I wanted to get the video and audio of it saved onto my hard disk did work
<Heretic> too bloody risky to compile the kernel?
<Ng> Heretic: do you need to upgrade the kernel?
<darnellkeith_> anyone have a creative live webcam?
<Ng> Heretic: because yes it will involve compiling your own
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: so you used -dumpstream. but you recommended -savedump
<Tr0glodyt> bllx, fdisk is a dos util
<bllx> well im reading man fdisk first
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: were you just guessing on -savedump?
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: i've tried -dumpstream but i get error
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: actually, correction, you got me round there.. its -savedump
<elkbuntu> darnellkeith_ InnerF|RE no, but why do you ask?
<InnerF|RE> having a little trouble with getting it to work
<InnerF|RE> just installed ubuntu..
<elkbuntu> InnerF|RE, if you're looking for the driver, spca5xx driver should play nice
<InnerF|RE> thats what i downloaded..
<bigfoot1> hey guys, how do i do a text search inside a "man" file. I'm running man mplayer.
<Ng> bigfoot1: /
<InnerF|RE> i get an error that says glibc detected double free or corrupt
<elkbuntu> InnerF|RE, via apt/synaptic?
<bigfoot1> Ng:  thanks
<InnerF|RE> no..
<InnerF|RE> from some website
<bigfoot1> Ng: it does'nt work
<snorkel> D
<bnzbrll> anyone can help ? I need to get a wap key = wireless key
<snorkel> Does anyone know a trick to restore a default desktop?
<bnzbrll> tried that distro
<Ng> bigfoot1: it really does, you hit / and then type what you want to search for and hit enter
<snorkel> I have messed up my desktop. I cant move or drag windows etc.
<elkbuntu> InnerF|RE, do it from synaptic
<bigfoot1> Ng: ok. it worked. i guess it doesn't do a backwards search?
<Ng> bigfoot1: correct. ? does backwards search
<Al-Daja> i don't have libdl-dev in my ubuntu what i should do?
<bllx> Tr0g: man fdisk doesnt mention /mbr
<Tr0glodyt> hte mbr option is undocumented
<curuptura> hi channel
<Tr0glodyt> but trust me it cleans ot your mbr just nicely
<curuptura> iam seeking help with the turboprint driver
<bigfoot1> Ng:  i'm having so much trouble trying to save a streaming RealAudio flie with mplayer. can you please guide me with one file? then i can do it by myself with the rest
<InnerF|RE> k
<InnerF|RE> am i searching for that file?
<InnerF|RE> or...?
<elkbuntu> go to synaptic and search for spca5xx
<InnerF|RE> k
<elkbuntu> oh drat... wait a sec..
<elkbuntu> what distro?
<hatake_kakashi> is there a possibility to make apt-get download one file at a time and to resume download even if there is an error with the connection for a short time?
<elkbuntu> i mean, which version?
<Ng> bigfoot1: 'fraid not, never done it. have you asked google?
<bigfoot1> ng. nope
<Ng> bigfoot1: asking google should be the first resort, not the last :)
<InnerF|RE> hrm..
<InnerF|RE> i dont think its finding anything
<nlx> hellllo
<bigfoot1> ng. okay. i thought you had experience
<elkbuntu> yeah seems to not be in non-dapper repos
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: did my suggestion not help at all?
<Al-Daja> i don't have libdl-dev in my ubuntu what i should do?
<bigfoot1> does anybody here have experience with saving (RealAudio) streaming audio in ubuntu?
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: what was your suggestion?
<bigfoot1> Ng: i'm looking at google now
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: mplayer -savedump <url>
<InnerF|RE> any ideas?
<elkbuntu> InnerF|RE, try this: http://ralph.n3rds.net/index.php?/archives/124-Webcam-installation-scripts.html
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: oh wait.. I recalled you need to get another player such as vlc to give you that rtsp location
<nlx> did you know where i can fing drivers for nvidia vga dx9 ?
<hatake_kakashi> is there a possibility to make apt-get download one file at a time and to resume download even if there is an error with the connection for a short time?
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: Unknown option on the command line: -savedump
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: you recalled from yesterday/night's chat?
<InnerF|RE> k thanx man
<InnerF|RE> ill see how it goes
<snorkel> is there a possibility to restore to a default X session? I was stupid to messed up my desktop
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: odd, maybe you have an older version of mplayer, I tried the latest one, but I compiled it myself along with getting all those other bits and pieces of extension myself from the universe/multiverse places
<curuptura> anyone know or used the turboprint printer driver ?
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: I didn't see that error there
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: you mean -savedump works with you?
<pjpeter2005> hi can anyone help me i can't login to my ubuntu computer error is GDM could not write to your authoristion file
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: how could that be?
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: i'm using mplayer-586 (from synaptic).
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: can you try one file for me, please?
<nlx> did you know where i can fing drivers for nvidia vga dx9 ?
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: like I said, read above, I was using the latest source at that time
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: well, not really, I did yet another reinstall and I cannot use apt-get because its already being used
<feistel> hi
<elkbuntu> InnerF|RE, you might need to install the headers for your kernel, not sure with that script, never used it
<feistel> I need help
<feistel> please!
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: please tell me what "bits and pieces" from universe/mulitverse i should get.
<feistel> I need a guide or how-to, to make a ubuntu based distribution (like Kubuntu)
<feistel> anyone can help me?
<IdleOne> how do i get the ip for my pc from command line?
<goki-> ipconfig
<IdleOne> command not found
<snorkel> ifconfig eth0
<feistel> IdleOne: ifconfig
<feistel> IdleOne: ifconfig -a
<snorkel> better
<IdleOne> ty feistel
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: when I compiled it, I saw the output of what was config spat out to get support on, it also shows ones that it cannot support, from there, I got the necessary files which was painstaking, looking for each and individual one.. after certain amount is done, I go back to config to see what else is missing and keep going on until I got as much packages as I need to get almost all of the functionality
<hatake_kakashi> its not easy, it takes lots of time to do so
<miL> Whatever takes in settling the Linux Ubuntu absolutely?  I have been more than one hour already hoping
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: do i need to compile?
<InnerF|RE> elkbuntu..
<InnerF|RE> no go
<bigfoot1> bigfoot1: no, i'm not asking your help with apt-get. What i'm asking you is to get one streaming audio file for me.
<_jason> hatake_kakashi: apt-get build-dep mplayer-386, should get you most of them
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: well if results for google does not show up you can savedump with mplayer (version) then yes
<_jason> bigfoot1: what are you tring to play?
<hatake_kakashi> _jason: well, bigfoot1 is having a trouble with saving of rm streamed files
<bigfoot1> _jason: hi. a realuaudio streaming fgile
<hamai> php
<feistel> is a way of make more verbose the logs of Ubuntu installer?
<_jason> bigfoot1: does it play? (ie not trying to streamdump)
<IdleOne> does anybody know why gnomebaker ejects cd and asks me to enter cd in drive..over and over and over?
<bigfoot1> _jason yes. i can play it nicely in realPLayer. but i can't seem to save
<pjpeter2005> guess nobody gets this error in ubuntu
<_mindspin> bigfoot1: what about downloading the file with wget and playing it from local?
<_jason> bigfoot1: -dumpstream, i think
<pjpeter2005> guess i have totally install again\
<IdleOne> pjpeter2005:  ask again
<bigfoot1> _mindspin: i tried w-get. it doesn't seem to work
<bigfoot1> maybe this particular RealAudio file is "cloaked"
<kafeine> does anyone have an idea where can i get a ccd2iso .deb from?
<_jason> bigfoot1: can you paste a link, or is it not public?
<bigfoot1> _jason: it's public.
<bigfoot1> _jason: http://66.89.75.168:8080/ramgen/zoe/Wonderful,_Merciful_Savior.rm
<bigfoot1> if you open that small text file up, it gives two other URLs. First is rtsp://66.89.75.168:554/zoe/How_Deep_The_Father's_Love_For_Us.rm?cloakport=8080,554,7070
<pjpeter2005> hi can anyone help i can't  login to my ubunto pc error GDM could not write to your authorisation file
<bigfoot1> the other is exactly the same as the first, except it's not rtsp but rather pnm.
<ubuntu> hello
<miL> Whatever takes in settling the Linux Ubuntu absolutely?  I have been more than one hour already hoping
<IdleOne> kafeine: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ccd2iso/
<bigfoot1> ubuntu: welcome to YOUR chatroom.
<bigfoot1> ubuntu: make yourself at home, because, it is your home.
<ubuntu> im sori guys
<_jason> bigfoot1: doesn't even play for me here
<kafeine> IdleOne, i tried compiling it, however it continues to spit stuff about the lack of aclocal-1.6
<ubuntu> but im just trying the ubuntu live cd
<bigfoot1> _jason: but it plays nicely in RealPlayer.
<bigfoot1> _jason: do you think it's cloaked or encrypted?
<Al-Daja> i don't have libdl-dev in my ubuntu what i should do? _jason
<_jason> bigfoot1: oh..., well it seems to take it to pnm://, have you looked up what that is?
<bigfoot1> _jason: yes, i know the exact address of the pnm
<bigfoot1> _jason: it's pnm://66.89.75.168:7070/zoe/How_Deep_The_Father's_Love_For_Us.rm?cloakport=8080,554,7070
<bigfoot1> _jason: notice the word "cloak"
<_jason> bigfoot1: I mean, the use of pnm://
<bigfoot1> _jason: what do you mean?
<_mindspin> pnm is'nt that a real.com specific protocol ?
<bigfoot1> _mindspin: that's my uneducated guess
<IdleOne> does anybody know why gnomebaker ejects cd and asks me to enter cd in drive..over and over and over?
<_jason> Al-Daja: search for lib dl dev, what is dl?
<NoStress> IdleOne: because he thinks that you didn't enter a blank cd, lot of reason (your cd is not blank or is altered, your drive don't work with this kind of cd, your drive is old ) ...
<bigfoot1> _jason: don't forget about me. I did research on pnm. "PNA and PNM are RealNetworks' legacy streaming protocols "
<bigfoot1> _jason: "RTSP (Real Time Streaming Protocol) is an Open Standard protocol for streaming media, used by the majority of streaming vendors, including RealNetworks and Apple. "
<_jason> bigfoot1: gentoo wiki claims pnm is not well-supported in mplayer, maybe try to find a different program to use
<IdleOne> NoStress:  cd is blank cd-rw  drive is a couple years old but is recognised
<bigfoot1> _jason: if you take a look at that ram file, it also has an RTSP url
<_jason> bigfoot1: where is the ram file, I think I only got an rm
<bigfoot1> _jason: when i put in that rm file in my opera browser, it asks if i want to save a .ram file
<bigfoot1> _jason: to be clear: when i put that .rm URL in my browser...
<aaronshaf> I just downloaded MySQLManager from mysql.com
<aaronshaf> how do I unpack the tar.gz?
<NoStress> IdleOne: sorry, can't help you, try with another cd
<aaronshaf> ?
<_mindspin> aaronshaf: are you an experienced linux user?
<bigfoot1> _jason: i pasted the contents of the ram file at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8651
<bigfoot1> _jason: please take a look.
<aaronshaf> no, just getting started. I know I can dbl click it but
<Heretic> i found the chipset drivers for linux but during the instalation theres an error saying  ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the
<Heretic>          package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed,
<Heretic>          then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<_mindspin> otherwise keep with the ubuntu packages
<aaronshaf> I'd like it to automatically be put in the top-left gnome menu
<Heretic> should i install binultils?
<bigfoot1> or if you wont't take a look, let me bring it before your eyes. the rtsp url is rtsp://66.89.75.168:554/zoe/How_Deep_The_Father's_Love_For_Us.rm?cloakport=8080,554,7070
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<NoStress> Heretic: yes
<kwewu14> the screen resolution dialog is only giving me the option to set 800x600 or 640x480.
<kwewu14> i know this monitor can do 1280x1024 though
<St_Iron> hi!
<NoStress> !wiki fixres
<aaronshaf> isn't there a simple command to unpack a package?
<_mindspin> aaronshaf: install it with synaptic  not from source (what is your .tar file)
<aaronshaf> a tar.gz?
<St_Iron> aaronshaf: what kind of package?
<St_Iron> tar
<St_Iron> tar -xvzf package_name
<aaronshaf> mysql-query-browser-1.1.18.tar.gz
<_mindspin> no package, its a source file from mysql.org
<St_Iron> isn't it?
<aaronshaf> ah
<_mindspin> ok its a package
<sergio> I have a problem with wireless transfers using samba in my local network. I try to transfer files between my linux computer (connected by RJ-45) and my windows computer (connected by Wireless). The transfer starts, but with a very small speed (30 Kb/s more or less), and a few seconds later, it crashes. Any idea of the cause?
<St_Iron> you can extract it
<_mindspin> i meant those coming with ubuntu
<aaronshaf> ah
<St_Iron> with the following command
<maxxl> hi
<NoStress> kwewu14: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (screen section)
<St_Iron> tar -xvzf mysql-query....tar.gz
<aaronshaf> thanks guys.
<_mindspin> aaronshaf: you are warned
<aaronshaf> ?
<IdleOne> 0
<St_Iron> no problem aaronshaf ;)
<_mindspin> keep with the ubunu package system
<sergio> i've installed yesterday the mysql-query-browser with apt
<_mindspin> he will be back soon
<elkbuntu> _mindspin, they always return
<St_Iron> but why can't hi use the tar command?
<bigfoot1> _jason: how's it going? If you take a look at http://66.89.75.168:8080/viewsource/template.html?nuyhtgirjAz6c683z6rv53me5jw60hpddl8bCs9waf2DxDwdq3wEaf5zlfng610xsf3pvmbgjBijz8bfl0E68r9vm7ms4rE7, Which is View Source of the rm file). it says "Allow Downloading: Off", "Allow Recording: Off"
<St_Iron> or the file roller...?
<St_Iron> it is LOL
<_jason> bigfoot1: I can't get mplayer to play it, look for something else
<_jason> bigfoot1: look for a different stream maybe
<Heretic> !google download+binutils
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Heretic
<maxxl> wehere can i get the w32codecs?
<_jason> ubotu: tell maxxl about w32codecs
<St_Iron> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<St_Iron> here you are...
<_jason> Heretic: the build-essential package will give you binutils
<maxxl> thx
<St_Iron> np
<sergio> do you know any samba channel where I can explain my problem?
<aaronshaf> Do you guys know a good ubuntu package for mysql management?
<sergio> mysql-admin
<St_Iron> phpmyadmin
<bigfoot1> _jason: thanks. can you also try this :mplayer -dumpfile out.rm -dumpstream rtsp://66.89.75.168:554/zoe/How_Deep_The_Father's_Love_For_Us.rm?cloakport=8080,554,7070
<Heretic> yeah but i need to install bunitils :(
<bigfoot1> _jason: i saw that command on some webpage. please try it.
<Heretic> so i can install the Chipset drivers
<IdleOne> whats this mean : cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.12-10-386
<IdleOne> cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.
<IdleOne> cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.
<adem> hi i just installed ubuntu and i wanna upgrade it and also get updates
<_jason> bigfoot1: it won't work, i tried playing that... but I'll paste that and see what happens
<ompaul> IdleOne, are you using ubuntu or kunbuntu?
<IdleOne> adeen:  sudo apt-get updates
<_jason> adem: what version are you using now?
<IdleOne> ompaul:  ubuntu
<_jason> bigfoot1: nope
<Heretic> adem hi i just installed ubuntu and i wanna upgrade it and also get updates<---- apt-get update
<ompaul> IdleOne, use nautilus for recording CDs
<adem> root@hsikrut:/home/adem# apt-get update
<adem> Reading package lists... Done
<adem> root@hsikrut:/home/adem#
<adem> no updates ?
<ompaul> IdleOne, use nautilus for burning that is
<elkbuntu> heretic as in to dapper?
<IdleOne> ompaul:  how?
<Heretic> no
<Heretic> breeze
<Snorkel> apt-get upgrade
<NoStress> adem: sudo apt-get upgrade now
<ompaul> adem, please use paste.ubutu-nl.org for pasting data and don't paste in the channel
<bigfoot1> _jason: i guess there's only one way. play it in realaudio (which works) and thes use a recording program to capture the PCM. what do you think of this idea?
<adem> nostess 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<adem> *nostress
<_jason> bigfoot1: should work, what program do you use to record pcm
<NoStress> adem: is your sources.list is correct, then your system is up to date
<bigfoot1> _jason: ha ha. i don't know
<bigfoot1> yet
<adem> NoStress well i just installed ubuntu so i dont think it is correct ?
<adem> !pasite
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, adem
<adem> !paste
<ubotu> from memory, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<NoStress> adem: past your source.list on pastebin.com
<adem> k
<ompaul> IdleOne, if you an iso image you want to burn right click on it in nautilus (it can be found at -Places -Home folder on the menu) and it will give you an option to write to CD it is that simple / hard if it is on the desktop just right click on it
<aaronshaf> what's a good place to see all the ubuntu packages availble for d/l?
<NoStress> aaronshaf: synaptic
<kwewu14> how do i probe for my monitors vertical and horizontal sync?
<sergio> i have an url with a sources.list generator
<sergio> if you want to try
<_jason> aaronshaf: synaptic on your computer or packages.ubuntu.com online
<Heretic> !google binutils
<ubotu> Heretic: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> Heretic, what do you want to know about binutils
<bigfoot1> what program do you guys recommend to capture/record PCM?
<Heretic> downlaod
<Snorkel> How do i add an user to sudoers
<aaronshaf> thanks
<kestas> is there any way to change that black guy cartoon I have as an icon in my unlock screen dialogue?
<_jason> Snorkel: add him to the admin group
<kestas> Snorkel, I think it's the admin user group
<kestas> yeah
<Heretic> the binutils ld
<adem> nostress >> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8652
<Snorkel> Hmm. I thought i did that
<NoStress> adem: ok, you only have CD source
<adem> nostress so what do i do now?
<_jason> Heretic: build-essential will give it to you, just use synaptic or apt-get
<NoStress> adem: ask sergio his source.list generator :)
<adem> nostress sorry?
<_jason> Snorkel: you probably need to log in, log out with him
<St_Iron> :)
<Heretic> thanks _jason
<_jason> Snorkel: erm log out log in would be the correct order :)
<sergio> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic <= sources.list generator :P
<Snorkel> Ok. that must be problem. Thnx
<ompaul> Heretic, it is as jason says - I was playing on the command line to get this -  http://??.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages in some cases the ?? does not exist but in most cases it is a two letter country code
<adem> hello?
<NoStress> adem: see sergio post, 4 lines above
<Snorkel> Does anybody know a method to restore a users default desktop settings?
<ompaul> Heretic, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Heretic> it says this
<sergio> I have a problem with wireless transfers using samba in my local network. I try to transfer files between my linux computer (connected by RJ-45) and my windows computer (connected by Wireless). The transfer starts, but with a very small speed (30 Kb/s more or less), and a few seconds later, it crashes. Any idea of the cause?
<sergio> do you know any samba channel where I can explain my problem?
<Heretic> root@linux:/# sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Heretic> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Heretic> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<_jason> Heretic: is another process using it? (synaptic maybe?)
<ompaul> Heretic, you got synaptic open ?
<St_Iron> how can i check my aliases?
<_jason> St_Iron: type 'alias'
<NoStress> sergio: are you sure it's a samba pb ? transfert via ftp/scp/other works fine ?
<Heretic> how can i end process the synaptic?
<St_Iron> thanks
<_jason> Heretic: press the X in the corner
<khiang> hi
<adem> how can i edit the file ?
<khiang> vi file
<Heretic> press X in the corner of where?
<NoStress> adem: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<_jason> Heretic: of synaptic
<ompaul> Heretic, in the corner of synaptic
<farous> Heretic: close synaptic it is a graphical program
<sergio> I don't know if it's samba problem, that's what i'm trying to know :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell Heretic about synaptic
<sergio> i don't know how to transfer by ftp
<_jason> Heretic: see if you have a program that looks like that opena dn close it
<Heretic> :S
<sergio> do i need a ftp client in my windows computer?
<Heretic> im in the system monitor but i can find any synaptic open...
<j2daosh> ok damnit... how do i unmount an iso if the path i mapped to get to it is gone?
<NoStress> sergio: install a ftp server on your linuxbox, and in a windows terminal, type ftp ip_linux_box
<farous> Heretic: did you open the update notifier
<Heretic> yeah
<farous> close it
<Heretic> im updating ubuntu
<NoStress> sergio: there is a ftp commandline client on win
<sergio> ok, i'll try it
<farous> so wait till the update finish Heretic
<Heretic> ok
<Heretic> thanks :D
<Stork> when i use "atop", and look at the cpu monitor section, what's the difference between 'sys' and 'usr' ?
<farous> np :)
<ompaul> Heretic, so wait until that is finished before you do the next action - they all use the same database in the background
<ompaul> Heretic, apt aptitude dpkg and synaptic
<NoStress> sergio: i think it's more a wifi pb than a samba pb
<ompaul> Heretic, ohh yeah and dselect, but we don't talk about dselect too much :)
<farous> ompaul: seems you come from a debian background :)
<Heretic> let me finish the updates first and then i'll install binutils
<hatake_kakashi> umm how do you apt-get from a cd for installing kubuntu ontop of ubuntu?
<St_Iron> just a minute...
<Psi-Jack> What repo has that Skype package that has the DSP wrapper on it?
<hernan> Hello
<ubuntu> hello
<Guillaume> Bon matin
<Grifken> i have a problem installing ubuntu on my desktop
<NoStress> Guillaume: 'lut
<Grifken> when it finishes asking for language and keyboard settings
<Guillaume> sa va ?
<kafeine> ccd2iso.deb, anyone?
<sergio> NoStress: It's strange. Transfers between windows computers works fine.
<Grifken> it hangs and says "the CD in the drive is not an Ubuntu CD"
<St_Iron> re
<NoStress> sergio: you've transfered a **big** file ?
<ompaul> farous, I have many things I don't want to talk about :-) (open death trap server etc, chuck or the BSD daemon [that is just to prove age :)] , or even the r/h or turbolinux or the wizard with a star and a green lizard but hey the swirl is cool :)
<Grifken> anyone any idea? I have two CD devices (one writer one normal)
<sergio> NoStress: yep
<ompaul> Grifken, move it to the other drive and boot again
<sergio> NoStress: sorry, but i must go know. Thanks for your help ;)
<NoStress> sergio: no pb, bye
<Grifken> it won't start in the other drive
<Grifken> should i disconnect the writer?
<ompaul> Grifken, play with your bios so it does not see the other drive
<ompaul> disconnection is after that :)
<farous> ompaul:i too have aged. not a long linux experience though. ;)
<m1miro> #
<Grifken> okay i'll try to figure that one out :)
<Heretic> ohhh now i get it so synaptic its like Yast like package manager?
<kryptoz> Happy Valentines day //
<ompaul> Heretic, it would share certain similarities
<Grifken> seems pretty nice linux distro :)
<ompaul> Grifken, it is nice
<_mindspin> more than that
<Heretic> fair nuff : \
<kwewu14> when i'm try to update my package list, it keeps hanging on security.ubuntu.com
<Grifken> cya and have fun ;)
<ompaul> kwewu14, put a # in front of that in  your sources.list and if you want further help with that paste the contents to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Angel_Dex> Hello all
<kwewu14> where can i find a list of mirrors for sources.list?
<efrain> hola
<farous> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<boz> lol
<murai> how do i install *.tar.gz file?????
<janno> Is there any firewall for ubuntu linux?
<St_Iron> is it a question murai?
<Yokalosh> hey, is it possible to rename a removable usb device( e.g from '74.5gb Volume ' to 'Storage'
<murai> yes
<Yokalosh> Janno: firestarter
<Yokalosh> you can apt-get it
<St_Iron> do you know what is the tar murai?
<janno> is it in reporsities?
<Yokalosh> yes
<murai> dont know
<viviersf> Janno , you can put one on if you want to
<viviersf> ues janno
<viviersf> *yes
<janno> ok
<Yokalosh> :)
<viviersf> firestarter, shortwall, ipkungfu
<St_Iron> murai: extract the file - tar -xvzf *.tar.gz
<viviersf> take your pic
<St_Iron> after it, you can install the file
<murai> then?
<bigfoot1> guys, using "sound recorder" how come i can't save as mp3?
<prem> hi all
<St_Iron> murai: what kind of file?
<bigfoot1> i mean, the option's there, but it says I can't do that.
<St_Iron> executable?
<_mindspin> encoder installed?
<bigfoot1> _mindspin: it says it's not
<St_Iron> you can see it after the extract
<prem> great problem suddenly gdm stopped working gdmlogin says daemon version not correct but 2.13.0.7 is same for both. any help
<_mindspin> look for lame glame or so...
<instabin> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<bigfoot1> _mindspin: my bad. WHat error exactly said was "Failed to create GStreamer encoder element - check your encoding setup."
<bigfoot1> _mindspin: does that mean i don't have the encoding?
<Yokalosh> any way to give devices new labels?
<_mindspin> bigfoot1: open synaptic and search for lame glame or so and you'll see
<_mindspin> or do a locate glame on console
<bigfoot1> _mindspin: i currently have lame. but i don't currently have glame
<bigfoot1> _mindspin: so i'm installing glame now
<_mindspin> i would try installing glame
* _mindspin off, wlking the dog
* _mindspin off, walking the dog
<bigfoot1> _mindspin: shoudl i get gstreamer0.8-lame?
<prem> can anybody help me with gdm problem
<farous> cast your quest prem
<_mindspin> I would...
<murai> hey, how do i install wine in ubuntu????
* _mindspin  is now really off, walking the dog
<prem> farous: gdm stopped working gdmlogin says daemon version not correct but 2.13.0.7 is same for both. any help
<Yokalosh> apt-get install wine
<Yokalosh> i think
<Yokalosh> can't remember if its in the repos though
<farous> prem when did you notice this problem did you upgrade your dist
<setuid> Anyone know how to get udev to auto-create device nodes in /dev when devices are plugged in?
<prem> farous: no i didn't from yesterday suddenly it stopped and i did some workarround to notice the problem
<echylo> hello, can someone tell me why Firestarter blocks my whole internet? I try to share an internet connection with a XP machine.
<elkbuntu> what's the command to initiliase a driver?
<bigfoot1> _mindspin: installing that last file makes it work
<Guillaume> Anyone knows about Synaptic problems when you try to download package imformation
<Guillaume> ?
<Yokalosh> problems like?
<Guillaume> im givin you the log in pv
<adem> when i  type "su" and enter password it sayz its wrong but when i use "sudu su" and enter password it log's me into root  why?
* _mindspin  has ordered his son to walk the dog 
<farous> prem i have no idea try the forums but that is really strange if you did not upgrade or reinstall
<farous> gdm
<Psi-Jack> Okay, can someone help me out with a little apt/dpkg divert trick I want to make? I want my skype package to rename skype to skype.bin, and the skype-dsp-hijacker to symlink it's script to skype.
<setuid> Anyone?
<setuid> 0.79 of udev doesn't create devices in /dev
<Yokalosh> adem: did you set up a root password?
<prem> farous: trying now, thanks
<_jason> adem: use 'sudo -s' if you need a root prompt
<adem> well
<adem> when i intsalled it it didnt ask for a root password ?
<AnsiC> hello
<Yokalosh> yeh, you have to set one
<_jason> ubotu: tell adem about root
<Yokalosh> :)
<_jason> adem: root is disabled for security reasons, read the link ubotu sent you ina  private message for more info
<adem> ?
<emily> Anybody ever install Asterisk Open source Telephony PBX on Ubuntu?
<_jason> adem: check your private messages
<adem> yeh what about it
<adem> is it a good thing its locked?
<Psi-Jack> Does anyone here know how to use dpkg-divert?
<emily> if any how did you go about it?
<_jason> adem: read the link that is there, so you can learn all about root and sudo in ubuntu
<St_Iron> what is the best text-editor on ubuntu for php, mysql, css ?
<_mindspin> vi
<emily> and ur experince
<_mindspin> ;-)
<Psi-Jack> St_Iron: There is no best, but your own personal opinion of what you consider best.
<St_Iron> vi in php programming? :D
<killapop> St_Iron, i use bluefish for html css etc
<gaara_> hi at all
<elkbuntu> St_Iron, i'm quite fond of quanta+
<adem> i dont get it ?
<ompaul> adem, I think it is a great thing
<gaara_> i can't connect to my cups server. Why? I have Ubuntu 5.10
<instabin> any one have java 1.5 update 6 working
<Psi-Jack> St_Iron: Instead of asking useless "best" questions, you should ask, what editors would be good with such and such.
<tatters> I got apache an apache2 both running in processes which version am I runnning or does apache 2 require apache?
<gaara_> i started Cups server
<setuid> sigh
<elkbuntu> quanta+ doesnt have the code color glitching bluefish does
<emily> Anybody there to help
<gaara_> but can't connect to this
<Yokalosh> i cant find anywhere how to give drives new labels :(
<St_Iron> ok, i ask that: which text-editor do you prefer for programming?
<_jason> adem: if you read your private messages, there will be this link there for you to read: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<emily> Jason any word
<gaara_> anyone can help me?
<amphi> St_Iron: vim for me
<_jason> emily: don't know anything about asterisk, sorry
<echylo> sigh
<emily> Anyone tried Asterisk PBX  on ubuntu?
<emily> ok
<emily> Jason
<adem> _jason why cant i upgrade ubutnu ?
<Yokalosh> ?
<_jason> adem: what version are you using now?
<echylo> Can someone help me with this firestarter / internetsharing problem? every time I enable firestarter, I lose internet connection on the server...
<FaBZ`Laptop> wen the next ubuntu comes out im just gunna format :P
<adem> breezy i think
<adem> Linux hsikrut 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<FaBZ`Laptop> by the way wen is it comin out?
<_jason> adem: lsb_release -c
<FaBZ`Laptop> drapper that is
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due april 20, 2006. Be warned that it's not yet stable so if you must use it please help out with testing - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing.
<emily> Its a complete linux iPBX box performing wonders taunted as the future apache of the telephony world
<adem> _jason what?>
<_jason> adem: try the command 'lsb_release -c'
<Angel_Dex> should i switch to a lighter WM?
<suseforge> Hello all
<tatters> does anyone run an apache server?
<adem> Codename:       breezy
<adem> _jason Codename:       breezy
<amphi> emily: 'taunted' eh? heh
<_jason> adem: then you have the latest stable release
<adem> Ok
<emily> tatters
<tatters> ?
<instabin> Is there a package for sun java 1.5 update 6
<farous_away> !javadebs
<_jason> !+javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy.  UNOFFICIAL debs of more recent JRE's can be found in Seveas's repositories.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Psi-Jack> instabin: Seveas's repository does.
<Psi-Jack> instabin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<instabin> Thank you
<Psi-Jack> Anyone here know how to use dpkg-divert?
<kevin> hello
<meenfreem> rikai, heya
<elkbuntu> can i ask why some places are calling dapper 6.10 and others 6.04?
<meenfreem> rikai, good news.... i got ubuntu to install
<ubuntu_> HOLA
<echylo> Can someone help me with this firestarter / internetsharing problem? every time I enable firestarter, I lose internet connection on the server...
<ubuntu_> ANIBODY SPEAK SPANISH?
<elkbuntu> anybody forget to turn their caps lock off?
<meenfreem> echylo, i have the same... i need to turn off firestarter in order to print :S
<echylo> yes, but how do I share my connection to another machine then? :(
<Psi-Jack> ubuntu: #ubuntu-es
<janno> But is there any anti-virus to for ubuntu?
<Psi-Jack> ubuntu_: #ubuntu-es
<echylo> lol
<elkbuntu> janno avscan
<Psi-Jack> janno: There are /several/ anti-virus programs for Linux. (not limited to just ubuntu, a DISTRIBUTION of Linux)
<foxpaul> are there any utilities to let me browse ldap servers for linux/
<foxpaul> ?
<Psi-Jack> foxpaul: luma, ldap-common, etc.
<Psi-Jack> foxpaul: apt-cache search ldap
<foxpaul> cheers
<Angel_Dex> should i switch to a lighter WM? what would i loose if i do so?
<Psi-Jack> Angel_Dex: LOL. You're asking us? Why don't you try it, and see for yourself.! It's not our computer. :p
<Angel_Dex> Psi-Jack TT_TT
<St_Iron> bye all
<`underOATH> hey is there a way to just boot ubuntu up as a terminal window ?
<Cylindric> Can anyone recommend any good software that will keep a local folder synchronised with a remote folder by FTP?  I know of wget that downloads changes, and sitecopy that can upload changes, but I want one that does both.  Changes are sometimes made to a remote file, sometimes to a local file.
<Psi-Jack> Anyone here know how to use dpkg-divert well?
<farous_away> Cylindric: unison and rsync
<Cylindric> Thanks, farous_away, I'll have a look at those
<j2daosh> how do i do a massive file copy from one directory to another but only copying specific files in the parent directory and all subfolders of the parent directory?
<farous_away> Cylindric: unision if you want to sync both simulatan. rsync most of one way
<Zeep> Hi all
<Buxexa> Can anyone helpme please? I installed the EasyUbuntu and all are working I think, but the firefox plugins aren't working...
<j2daosh> does anyone know?
<j2daosh> is it even possible?
<Steve_p> ??
<Steve_p> j2daosh, have you thought about rsync?
<j2daosh> ....uh wrong person
<j2daosh> i just need to copy a grip of files from one location to another
<Psi-Jack> Is it possible, with dpkg-divert, to make a double-redundant diversion from two packages? For example, diverting package "skype" and it's /usr/bin/skype to /usr/bin/skype.bin using rename, and package skype-dsp-hijacker's /usr/bin/skype_dsp_hijacker to link /usr/bin/skype to it?
<Steve_p> cp from_dir/* to_dir ?
<j2daosh> the only problem is i cant figure out how to specify the exact type of file i want moved, where to get them from and where to move them too
<Angel_Dex> what can i change to other then metacity?
<j2daosh> ud think
<j2daosh> but there is about 400 .dll files i need to move from a parent folder on my desktop to the fake windows system 32 folder
<rod> hi
<rod> i have a big usb disc here with ubuntu installed on it... bios doesnt boot from usb ... made a floppy with grub.... editing in grub.lst
<rod> usb disc is recognised as sda1
<rod> in grub.lst i need something like hd0,1
<rod> how to discover what sda1 should translated into xx0.0?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Anyone have any luck with Xgl yet under Dapper?
<danielgravenor> using growisofs, is speed= the variable for what speed to write at?
<mindamp> whats the easiest way to install pine?
<danielgravenor> cause in the wiki it says speed=2 but my dvd burner and disks can go up to 8 / 12 .. so can I usethose?
<amphi> danielgravenor: I would expect so; you can probably not specify speed at all, and it will do whatever the hw can
<danielgravenor> amphi: thanks :) i'll try it out
<GiGaHuRtZ> hey amphi :)
<Seveas> GiGaHuRtZ, probably not - the developers are struggling to get it in...
<amphi> ah, GiGaHuRtZ ... ;)
<GiGaHuRtZ> Didn't know you dabbled with ubuntu :)
<GiGaHuRtZ> I'm about to try and see if I can get Xgl going under Dapper
<GiGaHuRtZ> Should be a project....
<danielgravenor> amphi: should i use /dev/whatever or atapi:/dev/whatever ?
<meenfreem> errr... help
<Seveas> GiGaHuRtZ, you'd better wait a few days for an official upload :)
<amphi> I don't really, just installed it for a friend who's trying/hoping to defenestrate herself, in the non-medieval sense of the word
<GiGaHuRtZ> Nah :)
<meenfreem> I forgot my password already
<GiGaHuRtZ> I like experiments
<meenfreem> how do i retrieve it?
<Grifken> I guess i'll have to fysically disconnect the writer :p
<Grifken> can't find it in the bios
<Seveas> meenfreem, boot into rescue mode, reset it with: passwd username_of_normal_user_here
<GiGaHuRtZ> Seveas, If I can do a complete working LFS install, I think I can get Xgl working :)
<amphi> danielgravenor: I only use cdrecord; I use -scanbus to find the device, and then put it /etc/default/cdrecord so I never need to worry about it again
<Seveas> GiGaHuRtZ, :)
<meenfreem> thanks seveas
<amphi> GiGaHuRtZ: bah, too easy - get xgl working on the hurd, at least ;)
<Grifken> ompaul: I only find one "CD-ROM" in the bios :s
<GiGaHuRtZ> hurd? cmon now...
<GiGaHuRtZ> heh
<Psi-Jack> Seveas !
<ompaul> Grifken, don't know what to say
<GiGaHuRtZ> It just stinks that all the progress for Xgl is coming from the "Bloated" distros IMO
<Psi-Jack> Seveas: Maybe you could help me. Do you know dpkg-divert at all well? :)
<GiGaHuRtZ> Psi-Jack, still on Gentoo?
<Ng> GiGaHuRtZ: they are the ones with the money to piss away on such pointless ventures
<Seveas> Psi-Jack, not as well as I'd want to
<elkbuntu> personally, that whole 3d cube desktopping looks cool and all, but i just know it'll make me dizzy :P
<Psi-Jack> GiGaHuRtZ: It's on my other HDD, but I may be getting away from it.
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ng, yup exactly
<`underOATH> how can i configure my internet to work from a terminal window of ubuntu ?
<GiGaHuRtZ> I hope to learn from how they are doing it and be able to apply it to other distros
<Psi-Jack> Seveas: Heh. I'm trying to do some nice trickery with the skype packages and dsp hijacker and rename skype to skype.bin and symlink the hijacker to skype.
<dark`zzz> the cedega is avaliable for amd64 systems?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Psi-Jack, didn't you try to get Xgl going?
<Psi-Jack> Seveas: I just don't know how to do a double-redundant divert like that, IF it can even be done.
<meenfreem> seems that i forgot my username LOL
<Ng> there's a forum post about getting Xgl if you really care that much
<Seveas> Psi-Jack, alias skype=hijacker, in the hijcaker use the complete path :)
<adem> where can i get the win32 codecs ?
<meenfreem> any tricks to see which users there are?
<Grifken> :)
<adem> i need the deocders to play a movie
<adem> why
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ng, nah I'm good working on it by myself
<adem> and where can i get thekm
<amphi> meenfreem: cat /etc/passwd
<adem> *them
<suseforge> adam: refer to the wiki on ubuntus home page...look for restricted formats
<Psi-Jack> Seveas: Hmm,. That's one way... But that's not the greatest way. It would be much better to use divert methods, as that would work at the package-level.
<adem> what?
<Psi-Jack> GiGaHuRtZ: No, I don't.
<Seveas> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<amphi> meenfreem: or even cat /etc/passwd | cut -d: -f1
<`underOATH> how can i configure my internet to work from a terminal window of ubuntu ?
<`underOATH> how can i configure my internet to work from a terminal window of ubuntu ?
<`underOATH> how can i configure my internet to work from a terminal window of ubuntu ?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Psi-Jack, oh I thought thats what you were messing with Xorg7 for on Gentoo :)
<Psi-Jack> `underOATH: Great way to get help., Flood. GET LOST.
<cas> Is it possible to use networkmanager without a dhcp server. It won't remember my dns :(
<`underOATH> lol when i ask no one helps me
<suseforge> adem, go to the wiki on ubuntu.com and refer to restricted formats
<Psi-Jack> `underOATH: So you become rude, obnoxious, and make people angry with you? Great idea! GET LOST!
<adem> english?
<amphi> `underOATH: your question is too vague
<`underOATH> ....
<amphi> `underOATH: your question is too vague
<suseforge> Adem:just go to ubuntu.com and click on the wiki tab
<meenfreem> thanks amphi :D
<Seveas> adem, look at the w32codecs thing ubotu just gave :)
<farous_away> !tell `underOATH about wifi
<suseforge> w32codecs allow you to listen to proprietary formats...
<_mindspin> which connection `underOATH
<`underOATH> wifi..?
<amphi> meenfreem: the second reduces the clutter somewhat
<meenfreem> seems like i can fix X server but i can forget my new log in :D
<_mindspin> modem, isdn, dsl?
<_mindspin> or via a router
<`underOATH> it's an ethernet conection to cable internet
<elkbuntu> meenfreem, man of many talents, arent you ;)
<farous_away> `underOATH: ifconfig
<meenfreem> elkbuntu, man with short term memory more likely
<_mindspin> what dou you get if you type ifconfig ?
<Psi-Jack> Seveas: The only problem I'm having, is I can get one divert working. like renaming skype to skype.bin, but then when I try to divert the hijacker, it says it clashes with skype.
<amphi> `underOATH: sudo dhclient eth0 or whatever the interface is should do
<`underOATH> lemme try that amphi
<elkbuntu> meenfreem, ;) i'd trust valuable databases with you anyday, i know you'd never get into them :P
<Seveas> Psi-Jack, that's already way over my head, sorry
<amphi> `underOATH: that's all I have to do with the revolting motorola cable modem here
<farous_away> `underOATH: you should look at the wiki netowrk config is the first on the list ;)
<`underOATH> alright lemme plug it in and try it :P
<Psi-Jack> Seveas: Hehehe. Alright. Maybe if I just made a manual symlink for skype to the hijacker, and kept the local divert going for skype to skype.bin, it'd work.. Hmmmmmmm..
<amphi> `underOATH: how many ethernet interfaces do you have?
<`underOATH> i donno ?
<_mindspin> ifconfig would show
<elkbuntu> bedtime... have fun folks
<farous_away> `underOATH: by the way eth0 should work out of the box
<meenfreem> elkbuntu,  and now for the wireless network :D
<`underOATH> well it doesn't work farous_away :/
<adem> now i get this error
<adem> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<adem> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<elkbuntu> meenfreem, do you remember who your provider is ;)
<Psi-Jack> Seveas: That skype package on your repo, did you bundle it, or is it Skype's own bundle?
<farous_away> `underOATH: do you have gnome you can use the gnome applet network to config it
<amphi> `underOATH: sudo ifconfig -a would show all interfaces
<`underOATH> alright
<adem> now i get this error
<FliesLikeALap> i've never been able to get the skype package from apt or the debian download on their site to work, i have to resort to their compiled statick binary from the skype site Seveas  Psi-Jack
<jamestek> #ubuntu-es
<adem> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<farous_away> other than tha in a window type man ifconfig to see how it work
<jamestek> #ubuntu-es
<jamestek> #ubuntu-es
<amphi> jamestek: WAYTTD?
<jamestek> is sorry
<_jason> jamestek: try /join #ubuntu-es
<suseforge> adem:You need to enable multiverse and universal repositories. use synaptic under system->admin---> synaptic package manager is the easiets
<Psi-Jack> FliesLikeALap: Heh. Yes. I know. Seveas's has the hijacker DSP wrapper, as well, which fixes Skype's own bugs. :p
<`underOATH> IT WORKED !! THANKS !!!
<Psi-Jack> Seveas: I have an idea, if you're interested in hearing it. ;)
<amphi> `underOATH: dhclient eth0, huh?
<`underOATH> yea amphi
<`underOATH> <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3
<FliesLikeALap> alright Psi-Jack  i just saw someone talking about skype and shared my experience ;)
<suseforge> ***make sure you hit refresh before you attempt to install the codecs****
<tristan_ph> is there any ubuntu channel that speaks a tagalog language?
<meenfreem> elkbuntu, hmz... difficult questions
<Psi-Jack> FliesLikeALap: Ironically, I was talking to Seveas about his Skype packaging. ;)
<tristan_ph> something  like #ubuntu-tg?
<amphi> `underOATH: you can edit /etc/network interfaces do bring it up automatically at boot - man 5 interfaces
<FliesLikeALap> ah
<elkbuntu> meenfreem, lol.. nighto
<tristan_ph> or #ubuntu-tagalog?
<amphi> `underOATH: er, /etc/network/interfaces
<dark`zzz> tristan_ph, where tagalog is speaked?
<jamestek> thaks
<dark`zzz> tristan_ph, you can do /list #ubuntu*
<dark`zzz> to list all ubuntu channels
<tristan_ph> from philippines
<tristan_ph> tagalog is from philippines
<dark`zzz> tristan_ph, nice:)
<dark`zzz> (ps: errr, /list #ubuntu* don't worked here)
<tristan_ph> a good new for everyone that ubuntu is everywhere
<tristan_ph> a good news for everyone that ubuntu is everywhere
<tristan_ph> here and there hahaha
<Buxexa> How I change my screen resolution to 1280x1024?!
<Psi-Jack> Buxexa: In X or console framebuffer?
<tristan_ph> Buxexa: i have that problem too
<tristan_ph> Buxexa: but i already fix it and i forgot the solution
<dark`zzz> Psi-Jack, the problem of Buxexa is on X
<farous_away> Buxexa: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<suseforge> Buxexa:system---->preferences---->screen resolution..
<Psi-Jack> Buxexa: X -configure
<tristan_ph> yahh let me see it
<tvon> heh, Evolution in Dapper just got a mega huge view icon
<zyth> I had that problem, I had to re-run the xorg config and manually put in my settings
<tvon> maybe it twas the theme... gone now
<Buxexa> Fatal server error:
<Buxexa> Server is already active for display 0
<Buxexa> Psi-Jack,
<amphi> Buxexa: you can do startx -- :1 to run a second X server
<farous_away> Buxexa: again can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<C-O-L-T> in which directory is the trash?
<Psi-Jack> Buxexa: So get out of X before you do that! :p
<Psi-Jack> LOL
<adem> ok i try to play a movie it kaffeine and it sayz i dont have the decoders to the steam!!!!!!!!!!?
<Buxexa> farous_away,  ok
<Buxexa> farous_away,  w8
<maksiczek> hej
<s0696> how are u
<s0696> dam
<s0696> kfokf
<s0696> fpef
<adem> ........
<suseforge> Adem: Look a little farther down the restricted formats page and there are several paragraphs on playing dvds
<amphi> !tell s0696 about enter
<maksiczek> wczoraj zainstalowaem ubuntu, pierwszy raz i nie mog utworzy katalogu, linux nie widzi pozostaych partycji
<amphi> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<tristan_ph> !pl
<rod> !pl
<tristan_ph> !pl
<_jason> umm we got it guys
<tristan_ph> !pl <-- what is the meaning of this?
<ubotu> tristan_ph: okay
<Seveas> arhgh
<_jason> tristan_ph: poland 2 letter abbreviation i believe
<Buxexa> farous_away,  http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/17
<Seveas> !forget pl <-- what
<ubotu> i forgot pl <-- what, Seveas
<C-O-L-T> where is the trash directory in the filesystem
<rod> i got ubuntu installed on a usb drive   Grub is configured right. But the usb device isn't recognised yet after grub (grub is on a floppy)
<rod> How to make the device with ubuntu recognised via grub?
<Seveas> C-O-L-T, ~/.Trash
<Seveas> !forget ops interface
<ubotu> i forgot ops interface, Seveas
<Seveas> !forget asl
<ubotu> i forgot asl, Seveas
<_jason> tristan_ph: oh does it not translate appropriately?
<tristan_ph> !forget ops
<ubotu> i forgot ops, tristan_ph
<Seveas> !unforget ops
<ubotu> Seveas: Successfully recovered 'ops'.  Have fun now.
<C-O-L-T> Seveas: thanks I got it
<amphi> tristan_ph: "I can call spirts from the vasty deep." "hy so can I, or so can any man; but will they come when you do call for them?" ;)
<tristan_ph> !unforget ops
<farous_away> Buxexa: ok which resol you need
<Seveas> tristan_ph, mess with the bot one more time and you'll be banned permanently
<tristan_ph> sorry] 
<instabin> could someone help me add seveas repository
<Buxexa> 1280x1024, 1280x960, 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480
<Seveas> !tell instabin about Seveas
<farous_away> Buxexa: they are already set for you to use them
<amphi> Seveas: heh
<farous_away> system > pref > screen resol should work
<Buxexa> and how I change to use the 1280x1024?
<Buxexa> no, it doesnt work...
<Buxexa> I must restart the computer to fix it?!
<farous_away> ok your xorg.conf is properly set
<adem> ok i try to play a movie it kaffeine and it sayz i dont have the decoders to the steam!!!!!!!!!!?
<farous_away> if you changed it recently just restartx log out and in again
<Buxexa> how I restart the x?
<farous_away> !tell adem about restricted formats
<farous_away> Buxexa: just logout and login again
<Seveas> Buxexa, <ctrl><alt><bksp>
<instabin> thank you
<adem> why do u have to be na ididot
<adem> *ididot
<adem> i done all that on the site.
<dotChad> earn money by just inviting ppl: http://resource-a-day.net/member/index.cgi?dotchad - subscribe and pass to others (not spam or malware)
<Seveas> !tell adem about attityde
<Seveas> !tell adem about attitude
<dark`zzz> there are any .deb package with the "cube" game? (that first person shooter game)
<instabin> !azureus
<ubotu> I guess azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<adem> if ur gonna show me websiite that can help me whats the use of you being here?
<farous_away> adem that was for me
<Blackhold> when be released the next version of ubuntu?
<Blackhold> the last is novembers version?
<dark`zzz> !tell dark`zzz  about attitude
<Ramunas> how do i remove some packet with its all config files ?
<phos-phoros> requested by Seveas: "f*er", bwahahahahaaha
<amphi> Ramunas: apt-get remove --purge
<rod> Does someone know a good howto for this:  I have a ubuntu install on USB Drive. BIOS doesn't support USB-booting.   How to boot from the USB drive via a Floppy then?
<Seveas> Blackhold, Ubuntu versions come in april and october
<amphi> rod: perhaps 'smart boot manager'
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c9068dc2.virtua.com.br]  by Seveas
<amphi> rod: assuming your bios doesn't support booting from usb devices
<rod> amphi: yeah that's correct... Ill check smart boot manager out, i think i heard about it somewhere before... Thanks
<adem> !source
<ubotu> adem: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<phos-phoros> congrats Seveas , for keeping the peace (or even, the channel free from spammers/etc)
<adem> where can i get a decent source.list file from ?
<Seveas> !tell adem about sources
<Seveas> !source is <reply> see sources
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<janno> If i run windows key logger with wine. Then is key logger going to work and save my clicks or it just doesnt work?
<Ng> janno: it's blatantly not going to work
<janno> Ehh good then :D
<dan_t> hello
* farous_away really like the ignore button :)
<Ng> janno: of course the best way not to get a key logger is to not run one
<dan_t> i tryed to upgrade to dapper on my ibook. i have some problems with xorg. the rendering is quite broken. it's a known problem? someone has a solution/workaround?
<dark`zzz> there are http://yeknan.free.fr/blog/fichiers/deb.breezy/cube_20040522-4_i386.deb , but i wanna cube_20040522-4_amd64.deb , there are some src package?
<amphi> rod: does sbm work for a usb device? if not, perhaps http://www.osloader.com/
<adem> !tell Seveas about cocksmokers.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d220-236-98-49.dsl.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by Seveas
<Ng> some people just don't want to be helped i guess
<Seveas> that ban was a tiny little bit too wide... :)
<rod> amphi: im checking the website, will let you know asap if you're interested? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> wow. all of optus net
<amphi> rod: I am, somewhat
<amphi> rod: I didn't read anything about sbm WRT usb when I glanced at it just now
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin> lucky greg isnt here
<farous_away> Ng: less work is better some people need to read before they ask ;)
<janno> !comilers
<ubotu> janno: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<janno> oops
<janno> :S
<janno> !compilers
<ubotu> janno: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seveas> !tell janno about ompiing
<Seveas> !tell janno about compiling
<janno> ty
<_jason> tell Seveas about spelling
<Seveas> !lart _jason
<virogenesis> haha
<rod> amphi: i installed sbm on a floppy... I dont think the program has any usb drivers whatsoever, still im going to reboot and give it a shot... Will be back here after the try.. Se ya :)
<amphi> rod: good luck
<rod> thnx
<kevin__> i got a question with apt-get install
<_jason> kevin__: just ask
<kevin__> i want install mplayer and it say this
<_jason> kevin__: don't paste here
<_jason> ubotu: tell kevin__ about mplayer
<kevin__> root@linux:/# apt-get install mplayer
<amphi> kevin__: or paste the one relevant line ;)
<kevin__> Reading package lists... Done
<kevin__> Building dependency tree... Done
<kevin__> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<kevin__> root@linux:/#
<amphi> !tell kevin__ about mplayer
<Dasnipa`> !beerpong
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dasnipa`
<Ng> kevin__: try mplayer-586
<kevin__> ok
<_jason> kevin__: read the page ubotu sent you, you may need other things
<Ng> kevin__: you need to have the universe and multiverse repositories set up too
<ltatkinson> Afternoon all.
<kevin__> same question
<Psi-Jack> Is there a font package that has the core Microsoft fonts, such as Arial, Courier, etc?
<farous_away> Psi-Jack: msttcorefonts
<kevin__> i meant same thing*
<amphi> Psi-Jack: and beloved MS Comic Sans ;)
<Psi-Jack> farous_away: Heh, thanks. :)
<_jason> kevin__: have you read the page linked to you?
<kevin__> i am now...
<Blackhold> seveas do you know if ubuntu versions will have airport support?
<farous_away> yw :)
<_jason> kevin__: it will tell you how to enable multiverse
<Psi-Jack> farous_away: Hmm, is that not in an official repository?
<farous_away> !find msttcorefonts
<kameron> anyone successful in playing mkv (matroska) files in mplayer?
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<amphi> Blackhold: that's a kernel issue - I've not heard of such support
<farous_away> ^   ^
<Seveas> Blackhold, airport cards are already supported, airport extreme is not completely supportable but dapper will probably have preliminary support for it
<rod> amphi: too bad, sbm only displayed supported and detected installs (like my other linux installs) but nothing on the USB drive
<rod> amphi: no options to search or manually add it neither
<rod> amphi: what was that 2nd program you mentioned?
<janno> Is gnu make default installed in ubuntu?
<amphi> rod: http://www.osloader.com/
<Blackhold> Seveas: okay
<Blackhold> the april's october's version will be called dapper?
<kevin__> thank you _jason for the links...
<_jason> kameron: yes, but I compiled my own
<Blackhold> will be the now unstable dapper?
<kameron> _jason, compiled your own mplayer?
<_jason> kameron: yeah
<kameron> alright _jason
<_jason> kameron: I don't think default has mkv support, but I'm not sure
<ltatkinson> Anyone tried the SPARC port of Ubuntu ???
<Seveas> !tell Blackhold about dapper
<rod> amphi: i quote: OSL2000 can boot most bootable devices provided it is recognized by your system BIOS at boot time.
<amphi> rod: ah :(
<Seveas> ltatkinson, for the sparc port: poke fabbione :)
<rod> too bad, I'd think a k8n-e would be able to support USB
<bhearsum> i'm running breezy right now, and every 3-4 days i have to restart sysklogd, or else i cannot su up to root. does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<Blackhold> Seveas: ok
<Blackhold> Then I think that I'll download the unstable version
<Blackhold> and install it into my powerbook g4
<ltatkinson> Seveas: I've already sent him a mail, but thanks.  ;-)
<janno> Is gnu make default installed in ubuntu?
<pirast> janno: no.
<_jason> janno: yes, once you install it
<janno> But where i can get it?
<_jason> janno: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tatters> anyone use snor-mysql and acidlab?
<tatters> snort-mysql
<Blackhold> thnks bye
<janno> ok
<ion> hi guys...
<janno> Ok its installed i have file wich is for gnu make how i can runit in gnu make or something :S
<janno> just make doesnt find 1 file callled makefile.shared
<ion> well see you later .....
<_jason> janno: did you read the link from ubotu about compiling?
<DUMAiSO> I have just installed mysql in ubuntu, what shoud I do know to setup login/password and start the connections?
<DUMAiSO> !mysql
<ubotu> somebody said lamp was Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<janno> little :D OK its open i will read it again :D
* nuxil is back (gone 16:32:11)
<Linux_whore> how do i update my locate database in ubuntu?
<nuxil> uptadedb
<nuxil> * updatedb
<nuxil> Linux_whore thats not ubuntu spesific.
<janno> ./configure --PREFIX=/opt :S
<janno> oops
<janno> :S
<janno> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<janno> 
<bronze> Linux_whore: slocate -u
<_jason> janno: you have to be in the directory with 'configure' in it, the one you untarred
<_jason> janno: what are you compiling anyway>
<bronze> nuxil, urm - sorry, didn't want to step on your answer.
<Linux_whore> which one do i use? updatedb or slocate -u?
<Seveas> Linux_whore, makes no difference iirc
<janno> ehh 1 game :P
<bronze> Linux_whore: Either one
<nuxil> bronze np
<djisola> hi
<damnhil>  what software do you use for webcam recording?
<djisola> i ve found these pics today.. http://iamerasmus.eltridente.org/juanje/ue/img003.jpeg.html  is this the final design for dappers ubuntu-install?
<Linux_whore> i am using the driver pcl3 for a xerox printer. i tryed to locate the drivers config file and didnt find any. where could it be?
<munzir> hi, I don't have any clue whether this is related here or offtopic. I just want to know when I copy files using cp or scp which order is followed? It's not alphabetically, so what?
<nuxil> damnhil maybe zappit
<janno> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/eduke32/eduke32_src_20051117.zip?download <-- i'm tryng too compile this game
<nuxil> janno what game is that
<janno> About EDuke32
<janno> 
<janno> A modified version of JFDuke3D (a modern port of 3D Realms's Duke Nukem 3D) aimed at furthering mod development capabilities.
<_jason> janno: I search for duke nukem in the repositories and get overkill - bloody 2D action deathmatch-like game in ascii-art, that sounds amusing
<deefzi> http://hae.monster.fi/getjob.asp?JobID=39620011&AVSDM=2006%2D02%2D13+06%3A17%3A00&Logo=0&cy=FI&brd=1&ss=0&lid=2516&sort=rv&vw=b
<Seveas> munzir, quite random
<Linux_whore> do all printer drivers have a .conf file? i am looking for the .conf file to the pcl3 driver because that is what Ubuntu 5.10 uses for the Xerox DocuPrint M750 printer. the printer is not working. it worked in fedora.
<deefzi> would be a dream job for someone perhaps :p
<jsgotangco> _jason, lol that's a good find
<Seveas> deefzi, hehe cool :)
<janno> But i'd liked too learnig compiling my self :S
<munzir> Seveas: Really? I thought these kind of things could never be random!
<freshmint> has anyone experiences with webcams here? how can i acces my philips to u cam 2 ?
<Seveas> munzir, it's not really random :)
<Guillaume> is there a way to enable mp3 playing in rhythm box after I had installed specified codecs on the ubuntu wiki?
<janno> I installed that game but command overkill is not found
<_jason> janno: I just installed it and it loaded
<janno> with command overkill? :S
<_jason> janno: yeah
<janno> :S
<janno> soo strange
<munzir> Seveas: so could it be explainable in a way that a poor guy like me can understand? ;) (READ: don't tell me to check the source)
<Seveas> munzir, that what I'm going to tell you since I never actually bothered enough to find it out myself :)
<janno> oo it loaded
<Toothpick> Will ubuntu detect my other running linux installation if I try to install it to hd so grub can choose?  Or will I have to make those changes manually?
<Seveas> munzir, I assume it's ordered by directory entry, which iirc is a hash table and has no constant or strict ordering
<janno> But where i can find servers? :S
<Seveas> But I may very well be talking rubbish now :)
<_jason> janno: no idea, you probably need to start one.  I doubt there are many around.  Search the web
<Creeture> munzir: There's nothing really random about it. cp will act on the list of files you give it. If you're doing a *, it depends on how your shell sorts it. If you're using the bash shell, doing echo * will tell you the order the same as cp * /other/place would.
<munzir> Seveas: even rubbish is better than sheer ignorance ;) if it's by directory entry then I should expect ls to make the same order, no?
<Seveas> munzir, ls does its own ordering iirc
<kevin__> can i install konqueror in gnome?
<StrayLlama> Hi there, could anybody help me with a pci network card problem on Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> ^- kevin__
<kevin__> ok
<gnomefreak> kevin__: i would say yes but you will end up getting libs from kde
<kevin__> thanks
<kevin__> the thing is
<Seveas> !tell StrayLlama about anybody
<guillem101> We have recently purchased a pair of Dell Dimension 3100. I've checked that breezy livecd fails because USB incompatibility (the thing only has usb inputs for keyboard and mouse). I've just seen that dapper livecd works. Is is safe to install dapper there? or is it better to try with opensuse (which seems to be working as people states for that machine).
<kevin__> i cant play the mp3s files from my network....
<kevin__> unless i transfer the mp3s files to this machine...
<StrayLlama> The specific problem is I get an error -16 when the card is probed, I've no idea what that is or what to do about it?
<rapha> Hi all!
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell kevin__ about mp3
<slavik-lt> I am trying to install xsupplicant, but it need iwlist.h, where do I get it?
<rapha> What does "Warning: Illegal offset type" mean exactly?
<xerophyte> what is the good site for linux news ?? most update sites, other than www.slashdot.org, linux.com, or ww.lwn.net
<StrayLlama> It's an ne2k clone
<slavik-lt> xerophyte: slashdot.com :P
<munzir> Creeture: I tried echo * but it sorts them alphabetically but cp is not!
<Creeture> munzir: What is your cp command?
<slavik-lt> looks like libiw-dev is the correct package
<_jason> munzir: you could always download the source for cp
<slavik-lt> I like that you can mouse over an mp3 and it gets played back, does osx do that?
<Creeture> munzir: If you want to see what it's doing, do this: ( set -x ; your_cp_here ; set +x )
<ideafix> i wanna join debian
<slavik-lt> ideafix: install ubuntu :)
<_jason> Creeture: what does set -x do?
<ideafix> DEBIAN
<Creeture> _jason: man bash -- it's in there
<slavik-lt> ideafix: #debian ???
<ideafix> 474
<Creeture> _jason: In particular, do a search on abefhkmnp in the man page to get you to the "set" command
<gnomefreak> ideafix: type /join #debian
<_jason> Creeture: ah got it, thanks
<farous_away> Toothpick: you can do that when during the installation using custom partition
<ideafix> [474]  #debian You're banned from that channel
<slavik-lt> ideafix: you weren't elitist enough for them :P
<rapha> Can somebody help me, please?
<captain_legless> anyone know how to get a marvell yukon 88E8036 pci-e fast ethernet controller to work in ubuntu 5.10 linux?
<rapha> Oh
<rapha> wait
<rapha> This is the wrong channe
<rapha> This is the wrong channel
<ideafix> im too 1337 4 them
<slavik-lt> rapha: stop spamming
<AndyR> rapha, what right channel?
<rapha> slavik-lt: Stop being an asshole. 2 similar lines are hardly spamming.
<rapha> AndyR: ##php :-)
<gnomefreak> it looks like i can pick make up where i left off  :)
<slavik-lt> rapha: you send 5 lines of text in a rather short period of time.
<Bergamini> how can I submit material to wiki? I made an icon, up to 128x128, simple ubuntu logo
<AndyR> rapha, you get kline'd here for 4 lines :)
<slavik-lt> btw, is there a way to automatically do 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' ?
<captain_legless> also i partitioned a seperate fat 32 drive that ubuntu doesn't seem to see at all
<Creeture> captain_legless: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=220663
<rapha> AndyR: I see... well, it's a rather big channel
<Creeture> captain_legless: But, in short, you should just have to modprobe sk98lin and ifconfig your interface.
<rapha> slavik-lt: Sorry then. Thought you meant the 2 similar lines.
<naetrick> How can I fix these errors at boot: http://rafb.net/paste/results/AE1c5i99.html
<munzir> Creeture: I can't understand what set -x did but using it made the copy alphabetically!! I get lost now!
<avinoam> I'm trying to compile qemu, anyone know how to tell it to use gcc3x instead of 4?
<guillem101> Is dapper stable enough to be worthy to install?
<gnomefreak> :( gaim2.0 wont alloow you to use checkinstall anymore :(
<sidd> What does an I/O error mean?
<kane__> hi everybody... is there anybody that can help me... every time I try to install something using package manager it installs and then I get this error message: E: lilypond-data: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1...  I believe this is due to unsuccesfull instalation. I tried to uninstall lilypond-data package but when I try to uninstall I get the same message.... How do I get rid of it???
<guillem101> sidd, Input/Output error
<gnomefreak> sidd: input output is I/O
<Creeture> munzir: The set -x tells the shell to show you what it's going to do. If you're using wildcards (*) it'll expand it.
<avinoam> anyone? how to chose with gcc version make will use?
<selinium> how can you tell what is using /dev/dsp ?
<shedi> kane__, sudo apt-get -f install
<munzir> Creeture: ok but it expanded it properly (alphabetically)!
<guillem101> avinoam, check /etc/alternatives
<sidd> guillem101 it says that when I try to open an ".ext" file on a read-only disk.  Is there any way that I can edit the file?
<kane__> shedi, what does it do?
<avinoam> guillem101, what am i adding there?
<shedi> kane__, it is supposed to be a genaral package fix, voodoo style
<sidd> gnomefreak how do I fix an I/O error?
<guillem101> avinoam, placing the right link for cc so uses the desired version of gcc
<avinoam> guillem101, how do i do that?
<guillem101> sidd, make sure the disk is not damaged.
<_jason> avinoam: export CC=gcc-3.4, will tell it to use gcc-3.4
<guillem101> avinoam, __jason is probably more right than me.
<soundray> kane__, your problem is probably due to the script /var/lib/dpkg/info/lilypond-data.postinst throwing an error.
<avinoam> _jason, i run that command in /etc/alternatives or as a flag in configure?
<kane__> shedi, I get the same message... stg like this... Removing lilypond-data ...
<kane__> /var/lib/dpkg/info/lilypond-data.postrm: line 23: /usr/bin/kpsewhich: No such file or directory
<kane__> dpkg: error processing lilypond-data (--remove):
<kane__>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<kane__> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kane__>  lilypond-data
<kane__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<_jason> guillem101: you can probably set it up your way, but at least for me the install of 3.4 didn't set up alternatives
<sidd> guillem, I don't think the disk is damaged because it's an Ipod, and Ipod mounts OK when I plug it into the port
<gnomefreak> ok after runnning make install why wont the app launch am i missing a step that the readme left out?
<kane__> soundray, how do I fix it?
<soundray> kane__, install package tetex-bin to fix this. And please don't paste errors here.
<_jason> avinoam: in the terminal before running everything, just do 'export CC=gcc-3.4', then ./configure, make, checkinstall as usual
<guillem101> avinoam, I guess that you export CC previous to make. Setting up alternatives is to leave that behaviour as a default forever...
<avinoam> _jason, after i compile, do i need to put anything back?
<guillem101> avinoam, in other words, do "export CC=gcc-3.4" for instance previous to make
<sidd> guillem101,  I don't think the disk is damaged because it's an Ipod, and Ipod mounts OK when I plug it into the port
<soundray> kane__, it's probably a package management bug. lilypond-data should depend on tetex-bin
<avinoam> ah gotcha
<_jason> avinoam: nope
<kane__> soundray, sorry... I got carried away... I'll try what you suggested...
<avinoam> _jason it didn't work, i got an error that gcc looks like gcc 4.x
<_jason> avinoam: did you install 3.4?
<selinium> gnomefreak, I would install checkinstall and run that instead of make install. Make install creates the deb, i am not sure if it installs it for you?
<soundray> kane__, oops, it *does* depend on tetex-bin...
<avinoam> _jason, i installed 3.3 and ran your command with 3.3
<steve60> Hi there
<gnomefreak> selinium: cant use checkinstall on gaim2.0 anymore
<selinium> ok
<guillem101> sidd, I don't know Ipod very much... but it looks like the thing does not allow you access such files....
<rod> hi
<steve60> can anyone tell me is there another program out there that i can use other then xsane cause its not working for me
<rod> i thought gnome had an option to modify Grub... ?
<soundray> kane__, a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install tetex-bin' may fix it.
* gnomefreak always uses chcekinstall when i can :(
<_jason> avinoam: try giving it the full path, export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4, probably
<selinium> gnomefreak, so is the app installed?  sudo dpkg -l <app>
<steve60> !downloads
<ubotu> steve60: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<avinoam> _jason, still no good
<gnomefreak> no make install did not install it
<ltatkinson> Gotta shoot, cya.
<gnomefreak> should i try dpkg -i?
<xerophyte> well said : Use your brain for what you are working on right now, and use external storage for everything else
<selinium> gnomefreak, see if it is installed first! If it responds with 'ii' at the beginning it is installed, if not install the deb
<_jason> avinoam: well you can change the gcc link temporarily I suppose, just remember to put it back
<avinoam> _jason, how do i do that?
<soundray> steve60, kooka
<_jason> avinoam: what are you compiling anyway?
<soundray> steve60, but if xsane doesn't work, it may be a driver or firmware issue.
<avinoam> _jason, qemu
<captain_legless> i'm really new to linux in general, whats this statement mean? modprobe sk98lin and ifconfig your interface, and how to i go about doing that? is there a command prompt in ubuntu like MSdos?
<steve60> Soundray i have kooka installed it dont work
<avinoam> _jason, maybe there is a flag for configure?
<soundray> steve60, is your imaging device supposed to be supported?
<steve60> i am using a Microtek Slimscan C3 Par
<sidd> guillem101, it's also says that there is an I/O error with a database file when I use gtkpod (Itunes).
<kane__> How do I make that after I reinstall ubuntu I will have the packages I had installed before???
<_jason> avinoam: check with --help, but it usually mentions CC
<instabin> how do i update azureus to the newest version
<xerophyte> caplink811_log, become root or use sudo .. modprobe sk98lin
<steve60> yeah Xsane says it supports this device but it wont work
<instabin> 2.4.0.0
<xerophyte> caplink811_log, type ifconfig
<gnomefreak> nm i found the issue same as before ./config failed for some reason it doesnt want to install on dapper
<instabin> should it auto update like windows version?
<avinoam> _jason how do i set it in alternatives?
<naetrick> How can I fix these errors at boot: http://rafb.net/paste/results/AE1c5i99.html
<_jason> avinoam: you can try sudo update-alternatives --config cc
<soundray> steve60, there seem to be two drivers out there. Which one do you use?
<captain_legless> how do i become root?
<_jason> ubotu: tell captain_legless about root
<gnomefreak> captain_legless: sudo -i
<steve60> Dont know mate
<steve60> im a bit new to this
<kane__> soundray, what if I deleted the lilypond-data.postinst???
<captain_legless> where do i put that information in tho
<naetrick> captain_legless: Sudo, however, there is a way to create your own root password so you don't need sudo
<captain_legless> i've only used linux twice in my life
<avinoam> _jason, it says that there is only 1 program which provides cc
<soundray> kane__, not a good idea.
<naetrick> Then I recommend you use sudo :)
<_jason> avinoam: one sec, let me try to ./configure qemu
<steve60> i downloaded the latest Xsane but i cant install it, Says something about CC Complier ???
<soundray> kane__, what do you get when you 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install tetex-bin'
<soundray> steve60, are you on breezy?
<steve60> yeah
<gnomefreak> steve60: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kane__> soundray, i'm just installing tetex-bin right now... but I think I deleted the lilypond-data.postinst file...
<steve60> whats that do Gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> it is a meta package that includes gcc compiler
<steve60> oh right
<kameron> _jason, do you know a cvs build of mplayer that works? cvs is broken right now.
<_jason> avinoam: ok do this: .configure --cc=gcc-3.4
<gnomefreak> steve60: that will give you want you need to finish what your doing
<soundray> steve60, I recommend that you stick with Ubuntu's version of xsane until you've run a few checks: 'sudo sane-find-scanner' first. Paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please.
<_jason> kameron: I don't, I just used the 1.0pre7try2
<kameron> oh, okay _jason maybe i'll try that one
<avinoam> _jason, i think that worked
<soundray> steve60, compiling your own sane package is a last resort.
<avinoam> _jason, you use qemu?
<_jason> avinoam: nope
<avinoam> _jason, ah ok
<steve60> Soundray the version Xsane i have is 0.97 the newest version is 0.99 and i think that 0.99 is the version that supports my scanner
<steve60> i have tried updating it with sudo apt-get install xsane
<soundray> steve60, are you positive that 0.97 doesn't?
<steve60> but it just installs the 0.97 version
<steve60> well thats how i read it on the website
<steve60> every time i run xsane it just tells me "devices not found"
<soundray> kane__, deleting files in /var/lib/dpkg will only get you deeper into trouble. See if you can reinstall lilypond-data when tetex-bin is fixed. If not, I'll send you the postinst script so you can replace it.
<werneck> I'm used with other linux distributions but new to ubuntu... where is the better place to setup a script to run on booting ? /etc/init.b/bootmisc.sh ?
<soundray> steve60, 'sudo sane-find-scanner'. Paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please.
<rev0> hi
<Psi-Jack> What is a very lightweight httpd that I could install to temporarily direct /every/ hit to one single .html file, regardless of the URI?
<gnomefreak> steve60: im gonna agree with soundray compiling an app is last resort if the app is in the repos than everything is set up for it the libs are gonna be the right version and so on
<rev0> problem: mplayer sayz that xv video drivers are not avaible
<JloR> How is the standard x86 of ubuntu regarding dual CPUs ? Does that work out of the box - or does it take some extra to make it work?
<rev0> anyone knows a solution?
<cdubya> could someone help me out figuring out why I can't seem to send mail from this machine (running Breezy)?
<_jason> rev0: did you install your video drivers?
<kane__> soundray, should finish in a moment
<gnomefreak> cdubya: what mail client are you using?
<jarei> I have a question: I'm trying to run "apt-get install nfs-kernel-server" and get "Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<jarei>  'Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Preview i386 (20050908)'" but I don't have the CDROMs anymore. I tried using a 'Install CD' I burned from the ubuntu download site today, but that didn't work. Is there any workaround for me? Thanks.
<noke> hi
<beaz> i have a problem
<rev0> _jason well yes...it works on x11 drivers but it's SLOOOOW...
<ares> hi
<steve60> well i ran sudo sane-find-scanner it said not check parrallel ports
<beaz> can anyone see it? http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/104/
<cdubya> gnomefreak, thunderbird, tried evolution, sylpheed, and pretty much the kitchen sink.........
<tristan_> cdubya, what is your mail client?
<avinoam> another question. I tried installing a two-disc program with wine, but it wouldn't let me switch disks in between
<_jason> rev0: I think that happens if you don;t install nvidia or ati drivers, but you've done this?
<steve60> is there a way i can enable it to find the scanner
<tristan_> cdubya, did you correcty configure it?
<soundray> steve60, two questions: How is your scanner connected? And what webpage were you referring to wrt. 0.97 vs 0.99?
<gnomefreak> cdubya: what email servers are you using?
<steve60> by par
<noke> i've ran out of batery, and when i rebooted the laptop grub didnt start no more...i'm with a live CD, can anyone help me ?
<rev0> _jason i made server install on notebook and then add xorg.I dont have ati or nvidia graphic card
<gnomefreak> cdubya: gmail,hotmail,blah blah blah
<cdubya> I don't understand what happened.....I installed VoIP (consequently, outgoing mail worked FINE before that.....), but I didn't change anything as far as machine settings on this machine and/or my router.....
<cdubya> gnomefreak, charter
<steve60> the version i have installed is 0.97 the version i presume i need is 0.99 i think
<cdubya> .net
<_jason> rev0: oh, then I don't know
<soundray> steve60, what website?
<gnomefreak> cdubya: i would make sure everything is right the server settings and the ports they use
<steve60> one sec
<rev0> _jason is there any DEB package that gives xv drivers?
<steve60> i'll get it
<kane__> soundray, finished installing but what now?
<tntc> This is a very very basic question i bet! How do I make a shortcut to my homedrive on the panels? I keep getting an error saying the place I'm trying to go is invalid!
<cdubya> gnomefreak, port 25, using user and passwd
<cdubya> gnomefreak, pointed at smtp.charter.net
<steve60> Soundray http://www.xsane.org/
<JloR> Anyone know if the standard Ubuntu install (x86) detects and sets up dual CPUs?
<gnomefreak> cdubya: port 25????? are you sure thats the port charter uses?
<_jason> rev0: not that I know of... but maybe
<avinoam> anyone here use wine?
* gnomefreak never used port 25 for incoming or outgoing
<soundray> kane__, 'sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo apt-get --reinstall install lilypond-data'.
<cdubya> gnomefreak, AFAIK......I looked at their docs.....and got no help from their techs....saying it's all me.....
<soundray> steve60, that page does not mention microtek.
<soundray> steve60, the reason I doubt your interpretation is that the microtek driver has been around for a long time.
<tntc> anyone?
<gnomefreak> cdubya: give me a few im looking at thier site now
<soundray> steve60, I suspect your problem is in the parallel port device support.
<neoginn> yee haw
<steve60> well how do i enable this Port then
<steve60> if its not seeking this port ??
<neoginn> dude i have no idea i dont even know this ubuntuu
<neoginn> i just installed it yesterday
<cdubya> gnomefreak, I just don't understand what happened between setting up the VoIP and now.....I haven't changed a setting that I can think of.....and it worked before.
<soundray> tntc, just take the Home Folder icon in "Places" and drag it to the panel.
<noke> i've ran out of batery, and when i rebooted the laptop grub didnt start no more...i'm with a live CD, can anyone help me ? how can I get grub to work again?
<soundray> steve60, look on the web while I'm doing the same.
<tntc> soundray, man I told you it was easy thanks a bunch Soundray
<naetrick> How can I fix these errors at boot: http://rafb.net/paste/results/AE1c5i99.html
<kane__> soundray, I got lilypond configuration completed... hope it means something good...
<soundray> kane__, I take you've install lilypond too (to actually make it useful).
<soundray> *installed
<gnomefreak> cdubya: i cant find anything on setting up mail clients for charter but if you changed the VoIP than im gonna assume theres where the issue lays
<steve60> Soundray http://www.sane-project.org/sane-backends.html ok this is the website i was refering to
<kane__> soundray, yep
<soundray> kane__, happy composing then :)
<willy_> naetrick: did you compile your own kernel or upgrade to Dapper ?
<beaz> ich knnt echt kotzn
<naetrick> willy: Yes, compiled my own kernel
<kane__> soundray, thanx a lot man... it's been driving me crazy... those error messages...
<willy_> naetrick: ok it looks like you didn't include support for your filesystem type built directly into your kernel.
<naetrick> willy: I didn't
<cdubya> gnomefreak, I didn't change anything other than to change the placement of the gizmo they sent......at first the guy told me to put in front of the router and it crippled my net connection, so I called again and they told me to set it behind my router, which I did.....and from the time I had it in front of my router to the time I put it behind the router.
<naetrick> but when I do, I get a bunch of other errors
<naetrick> And I'm using an initrd image
<willy_> naetrick: you have an rd
<willy_> naetrick: ok
<naetrick> It's _really_ weird. I've never had this problem, except right now with Ubuntu... :|
<willy_> naetrick: you sure the image was generated ok ?
<soundray> steve60, you told me that, and I'm pretty sure that you misinterpreted something there. Now upgrading to 0.99 is a *lot* of trouble, ie. you shouldn't do it unless absolutely necessary.
<naetrick> willy: Yes. And I've recompiled it about 15 times, differently each time
<soundray> steve60, oops, sorry, old post.
<gnomefreak> cdubya: im not real sure. i would call them and ask them how come you gave me this and now my mail doesnt work   worked before you gave me this   btw what is THIS????
<willy_> naetrick: you added the image in menu.lst as well so it get's loaded properly ?
<naetrick> also tried just with the .config from the kernel that comes with ubuntu, no good
<naetrick> willy_: I'm using LILO, as I have XFS
<steve60> hey your the one with the more knowhow then me if you say dont i wont
<gnomefreak> looks like i just got flight 4 updates :)
<naetrick> But yes, and I use the same options for my old kernel, and it boots fine
<naetrick> willy_: Here is my lilo.conf: http://rafb.net/paste/results/QmujfE54.html
<soundray> steve60, still reading, give me a couple of minutes.
<steve60> kk
<willy_> naetrick: I haven't used lilo for about 4 years :)
<gnomefreak> cdubya: it sounds like something they gave you messed it up but why only mail? why not anything else?
<soundray> steve60, can you give me that model name again, it scrolled off
<steve60> Microtek Slimscan C3
<naetrick> willy_: Yeah, I'd prefer GRUB, it's much better, but it's XFS support is really, really bad
<steve60> Parallel Port only
<soundray> steve60, tx
<steve60> np
<SeyToN> hello
<gnomefreak> cdubya:  did you have to mess with settings when they gave you this "gizmo"?
<kane__> does anyone know of some MAC adress changer for ubuntu... I need it...
<willy_> naetrick: That seems ok, are there any other errors on bootup like kernel panic ?
<SeyToN> can i ask a question about p2p?
<SeyToN> or i have to wait till someone finish...?
<Gimpd> !unrar
<ubotu> Gimpd: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<steve60> ask away
<gnomefreak> SeyToN: ask if someone knows they will be glad to answer
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Gimpd about rar
<Mussorgsky> how do I set my keyboard layout? I set the correct layout in gnome (english with dead keys) but it's not working, it's working as us english without dead keys
<Gimpd> !rar
<ubotu> rar is probably a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<SeyToN> whats a good p2p for gnome breeze
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<steve60> howdy
<cdubya> gnomefreak, sorry, got called out on the phone.....
<cdubya> gnomefreak, yeah, that's pretty much where I'm at....why just outgoing.....?
<cdubya> gnomefreak, I can get mail fine.
<SeyToN> anyone recomend me a good p2p for gnome breeze?
<naetrick> willy_: No, but before, when I built XFS into my kernel, I'd get them
<steve60> im using Frostwire
<naetrick> Again, everything is fine with the other kernel
<steve60> its like Limewire
<gnomefreak> cdubya: i wish i knew its kind of odd. you didnt change anysettings when they gave you whatever they gave you?
<SeyToN> cheers man
<SeyToN> thank you
<steve60> np
<SeyToN> any others you remcomed me?
* gnomefreak remembers on thunderbird 1.5 i had to delete the user profile and add new setup because it wouldnt chage it for me
<cdubya> gnomefreak, nope......my machine was still sitting behind the router, which was sitting behind the gizmo at first......then I moved the gizmo behind the router and got my net connection back, thankfully, but now I can't send mail
<gnomefreak> cdubya: what is this gizmo?
<steve60> Hey gnomefreak how'd you highlight the text so it stands out
<steve60> on here
<cdubya> gnomefreak, my router is getting a valid IP from the modem and this machine is getting the right DNS for sure (I verified the numbers in the network setup), and this machine is setup on DHCP
<cdubya> gnomefreak, it's the device to handle the VoIP calls
<gnomefreak> steve60: huh? i didnt highlight text
<gnomefreak> did i?
<[FR33_B33R] > hey all!
<[FR33_B33R] > !beer
* ubotu pours [fr33_b33r]  a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<naetrick> steve60: It happens when someone says your nick
<steve60> when you speak to me it's red text
<steve60> oh right
<steve60> i got ya
<steve60> cheers
<gnomefreak> steve60: when i say your name it should be red
<steve60> i getcha
<naetrick> willy_: Any other suggestions?
<steve60> is soundray still about
<soundray> steve60, yes
<gnomefreak> cdubya: than i would tell them whats going on. VoIP maybe using the port that smtp is using
<[FR33_B33R] > hey
<[FR33_B33R] > anyone using DC++ here?
<steve60> did ya find it on that website ??
* gnomefreak doesnt know enough about VoIP to be sure
<soundray> steve60, found the scanner, and indeed it's been supported for a *long* time.
<steve60> how come it does not detect it then
* gnomefreak brb
<GNOME_dude> How do I remove a dpkg I installed?
<dr-slizer> [FR33_B33R] : I'm using it now and then...
<steve60> i'll paste that outcome on that website the paste bin shall i
<soundray> steve60, it won't autodetect it. You have to tell sane which backend to use.
<engla> GNOME_dude: you should be able to find it in synaptic
<engla> GNOME_dude: and remove it there
<gnomefreak> lol cute i get a lil purple icon when i need to reboot :)
<GNOME_dude> engla: ahh damn thanks :-)
* gnomefreak rebooting
<cdubya> gnomefreak, OK, I can call them, but I guess I'm not seeing how it could be hijacking smtp when it's sitting behind the router.....
<steve60> soundray how ???
<[FR33_B33R] > dr-slizer, i tried a couple of other proggies but they were all sad... i cant apt-get dc++ right???
<kane__> hi
<dr-slizer> [FR33_B33R] : no you can't, you've to compile the linux port from the CVS. But it's too unstable to be usable, atleast for me when running it under dapper
<dr-slizer> So i'm stuck with valknut :/
<[FR33_B33R] > dr-slizer, i hate the motif like interface valknut has :)
<soundray> steve60, try xsane microtek2:/dev/lp0 (if lp0 is where your scanner is connected)
<heeeelp> when I boot instead of grub, my screen goes blank....I with a live CD now! plz help me
<soundray> steve60, oh, and make sure it is connected and switched on ;)
<steve60> har har
<redisdead> hi
<soundray> heeeelp, do you know the name of your root partition?
<heeeelp> yes
<Gimpd> would i be able to apt-get azureus?
<redisdead> does somebody use dapper here ?
<soundray> heeeelp, what is it?
<[FR33_B33R] > !rar
<ubotu> I heard rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<heeeelp> hda6
<foxpaul> how are all the exim experts doing today? willing to offer some help to someone confused? :)
<steve60> not knowing how many LP ports there are i tried LP0 -1 2 3 and 4
<Gimpd> apt-get install azureus ?
<[FR33_B33R] > anyone know of a solution for unraring rars ?!?!?
<steve60> neither work
<Gimpd> i've added almost all the repos- no result.
<steve60> oh and 0 did not work either
<Gimpd> [FR33_B33R] , - having the same prob :(
<soundray> heeeelp, open a terminal and enter 'sudo mount /dev/hda6 /mnt ; grub-install --root-directory /dev/hda6 /dev/hda'
<BlueEagle> Why on earth do you want to use DC+ in the first place?
<soundray> heeeelp, correction: open a terminal and enter 'sudo mount /dev/hda6 /mnt ; sudo grub-install --root-directory /dev/hda6 /dev/hda'
<kane__> hey how do I make my computer dual boot... coz every time I choose windows I get some sort of error concerning chainloader.... how do I fix it...??
<steve60> soundray it tells me invaild argument on LP0 1 2 3 4
<redisdead> Gimpd: you can download azureus on its website, if you've got a jvm it'll run.
<anto9us> does dovecot dictate whether to use maildir/mbox formats or should it be set to match the configuration as dictated elsewhere?
<redisdead> somebody use dapper here ?
<Mussorgsky> how do I set my keyboard layout? I set the correct layout in gnome (english with dead keys) but it's not working, it's working as us english without dead keys
<heeeelp> Unrecognized option `--root-directory'
<[FR33_B33R] > Gimpd, 7zip unrars under windows but not in linux... wtf mate
<Gimpd> redisdead, about to do tht....if you ask me, apt-get is a bit lousy handling packages. I like gentoo-portage better :)
<SeyToN> who can recomed a client of soulseek please?
<Gimpd> [FR33_B33R] , noted.
<maestro> how to install GDM themes on ubuntu?
<dr-slizer> [FR33_B33R] : install the "rar" package from multiverse
<BlueEagle> !gdm
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> !info gdm
<ubotu> gdm: (GNOME Display Manager), section gnome, is optional. Version: 2.8.0.5-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1523 kB, Installed size: 10680 kB
<mskogly> I downloaded the latest firefox for linux, but how do I install it over the existing copy, without breaking it etc.
<kane__> anyone know any mac adress changing program... I have something like that in windows but I need it in ubuntu too...
<soundray> heeeelp, use my nick so I know you're talking to me. Correction: 'sudo grub-install --root-directory /mnt /dev/hda'
<heeeelp> soundray, Unrecognized option `--root-directory'
<SeyToN> !soulseek client
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SeyToN
<soundray> steve60, do you have the parport module loaded?
<steve60> soundray??
<soundray> heeeelp, what kind of live CD do you have?
<j2daosh> how do i mount an .iso file?
<heeeelp> --root-directory=/mnt ?
<soundray> steve60, do you have the parport module loaded?
<mskogly> i had hoped that i would be able to update firefox through synaptic but doesnt seem like it
<JloR> It seems my ubuntu install is stuck at "Testing network archive" (translated from my native language)... 50%... How long does it take to time out (I assume it does at some point?) ...?
<heeeelp> soundray, the one that comes with breezy badger
<soundray> heeeelp, that's right, sorry.
<heeeelp> ok
<j2daosh> and not in a bunch of folders... i wanna mount it as an .iso not a -o loop
<BlueEagle> maestro: does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BOFs/GdmRoadmap?highlight=%28gdm%29 help?
<LinuxJones> I can't re-install ubuntu-desktop WTF ?
<Mussorgsky> can someone help me with keyboard layout issues?
<kane__> anyone know any mac adress changing program... I have something like that in windows but I need it in ubuntu too...
<daved> if i roll my own .deb using checkinstall, is there any way i can add some r-deps to the resulting package?
<heeeelp> soundray, thx
<daved> i'd like to roll my own package but still have the dependencies auto-installed
<[FR33_B33R] > dr-slizer, how do i unrar? what do i get by apt-getr?
<LinuxJones> kane__: you can do that from within Linux already
<steve60> Soundray how'd you load the Parport module
<aridese> hi, what's the script that launches GDM and X on system boot?
<kane__> LinuxJones, I didn't know that... How?
<soundray> steve60, 'sudo modprobe parport'
<LinuxJones> kane__: I am not 100 % sure how, best to hit google
<soundray> steve60, you didn't change the case on the xsane command, did you?
<steve60> soundray case????
<qmanman> kane__:Ifconfig wont do it?
<soundray> steve60, capital/lowercase letters
<deblianoid> hello
<deblianoid> need help configuring dri on my ubuntu
<kane__> qmanman, I didn't try it. In fact I dont know what it is...
<qmanman> kane__: gimme a sec
<deblianoid> is xorg 7.0 from drake usable?
<steve60> soundray you mean Xsane microtek2:/dev/lp0
<naetrick> How can I fix these errors at boot: http://rafb.net/paste/results/AE1c5i99.html
<JloR> So, how long should it take - approximately - to test ones network archives (I think it means repositories) during install? Because, I've spent some 10 minutes staring at it saying 50% done now..
<aridese> what's the startup script that launches X called?
<mod^> umm..
<soundray> steve60, no, I mean xsane microtek2:/dev/lp0
<mod^> My MySQL does not work
<steve60> i tried that the first time
<qmanman> kane__: type "ifconfig" in a terminal window to check it out
<mod^> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p4 <- I installed it with that guide
<mod^> now I get "error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'"
<mod^> blabla
<JloR> oops, nevermind... now it did something
<steve60> soundray ok i got another query come up now saying access denied
<mod^> so I added skip-networking to my.cnf, but it didn't help
<LinuxJones> kane__: here's a link >> http://whoozoo.co.uk/mac-spoof-linux.htm
<mskogly> synaptic says i have the most up to date version of firefox, 1.0.7, is there no newer build for ubuntu?
<soundray> steve60, excellent. Try 'gksudo xsane  microtek2:/dev/lp0' now.
<piggah> 'lo everyone
<deblianoid> is there someone that has an ati radeon mobile 9200 with 3d working?
<qmanman> I have an X700 with 3d working.....
<SeyToN> to install a file .deb do i have to extract it?
<qmanman> kane__: I got a ton of hits on google with "ifconfig change mac"
<deblianoid> qmanman you use the gpl drivers?
<steve60> soundray warning box popped up telling me about running xsane in Root
<[FR33_B33R] > SeyToN, type !deb
<qmanman> deblian: no, ATI
<SeyToN> cheers
<deblianoid> is it possible tu use the gpl drivers and have 3d accell. working?
<qmanman> is ANYONE here running Xubuntu?
<qmanman> deblianiod: I've heard it might be possible with the gatos drivers
<steve60> soundray i tried gksudo xsane  microtek2:/dev/lp0 it warns me about running in root i continued and then it tells me invalid argument
<qmanman> the gatos folks are the ones that had 3d working with ATI cards before the radeon series.....
<deblianoid> I think that with dri is possible, I read so... but still can't make it work
<soundray> steve60, you need to be in the lp group. Do a 'sudo adduser steve lp'. You're going to have to login again. Then try scanimage -d microtek2:/dev/lp0 -n
<SeyToN> root@linux:/home/kevin/Desktop# ./FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb
<SeyToN> bash: ./FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb: Permission denied
<steve60> sudo adduser steve lp
<soundray> steve60, and if you get any errors, paste them on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you can't make sense of them.
<qmanman> deblianoid: well I can say that I've spent way too much time with ATI cards and 3D under linux only to use it once in a while
<qmanman> dont waste your time unless you really need to
<qmanman> otherwise buy and nvidia card =p
<qmanman> err an
<steve60> soundray brb
<[FR33_B33R] > dr-slizer, how do i get the userlist in valknut?
<deblianoid> I have a laptop :(
<qmanman> mmmmm that sucks
<dr-slizer> [FR33_B33R] : You can use file-roller for unraring if you want to. If you want to use the command line, rar -e <archive> should work
<deblianoid> but I just want to use the gpl drivers+drm and have 3d working
<naetrick> Geeze, I think I might just go Gentoo
<qmanman> why the hell do the menus in XFCE4 have to be so screwed damn it
<dr-slizer> [FR33_B33R] : isn't the userlist displayed? It has always been displayed by default for me
<user__> hey guys
<Gimpd> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<qmanman> naetrick: is that a threat? :-)
<[FR33_B33R] > dr-slizer, yes i see the userlist
<aridese> how can i speed up linux boot up time?
<Gimpd> !javadebs
<qmanman> aridese: why?
<soundray> aridese, check out bum (no offence)
<soundray> !info bum
<ubotu> bum: (tool to manage bootup scripts), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.3.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 55 kB, Installed size: 348 kB
<naetrick> aridese: Configure a custom kernel
<njs12345> deblianoid: which card do you have?
<aridese> qmanman: it's slow, it takes like three minutes
<soundray> naetrick, always try something simple first :)
<deblianoid> njs12345, ati radeon 9200 mobile
<yuyudhana> How do I set the icons for all pcap files the same as the icon for ethereal ?
<aa_> can I make apt remove libraries that the requiring application has been removed? I have a load of orphaned libs.
<aridese> naetrick: there's no script file that i can edit to delete un-needed programs being loaded?
<user__> i run it under vmware and it takes about the same. 3 mins
<aridese> soundray: ok
<njs12345> deblianoid: consider yourself lucky :P
<naetrick> aridese: Ubuntu enabled just about everything in the kernel, even stuff you don't need. Also, it doesn't configure everything for speed... for example, if you have an HT/Dual Core CPU, it won't enable it... among other things :)
<deblianoid> njs12345, why?
<Balduran> hello
<naetrick> However, I've tried using a custom kernel in Ubuntu, and for some reason, it's not working
<njs12345> because the 9200s are supported well
<naetrick> God knows why; I've done it a million times with Gentoo
<Balduran> how can i make screenshots on kubuntu??
<njs12345> ati released the specs a while back
<aridese> naetrick:  i see, how would i build myself a custom kernel? any tutorials?
<deblianoid> njs12345, yes i know, but can't get 3d accel. to work
<soundray> naetrick, because ht/dual core needs smp, and smp kernels tend to have more issues.
<maestro> how to install GDM themes on ubuntu?
<soundray> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<naetrick> soundray: I've never had those issues.
<aridese> thanks
<aridese> also, what's the difference between the "recovery" and "normal" start up modes?
<aridese> different kernels that dont start X?
<aa_> anyone on how to make apt remove libs that aren't needed any more?
<deblianoid> does anyone use xorg 7.0?
<soundray> naetrick, anyway, Ubuntu provides pre-compiled smp kernels.
<Mordof> What other things are there besides gnome?
<DreamHacker> KDE maybe
<farous_away> !wm
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, farous_away
<qmanman> XFCE
<Profichilla> aridese the recovery thing starts the system in single-user mode
<soundray> naetrick, given the goals of Ubuntu, it makes good sense to install a safe, if somewhat less optimized configuration by default.
<farous_away> mordof there are a lot try searching for window managers in google
<naetrick> soundray: Hmm, I might just use that, with my issues. Where can I find them?
<Mordof> farous_away, k
<farous_away> desktop env though are kde and gnome
<miL> Installing Ubuntu, at 97% "registering documentation:  please, it hopes...
<soundray> naetrick, apt-cache search linux-image | grep smp
<farous_away> mordof i like ion3, fluxbox and openbox
<yuyudhana> [REPEAT]  How do I set the icons for all pcap files the same as the icon for ethereal ? Dabbling with gnome-mime needed?
<aridese> Profichilla, i see, the problem is with my X crashing at normal mode, but when i run recovery and just run gdm, it works fine
<LinuxJones> The ubuntu-desktop has a broken package that prevents gnome from being runnable.
<naetrick> soundray: Darn, no sources?
<Mordof> farous_away, ahh ok
<Mordof> farous_away, cool, thanks
<miL> Installing Ubuntu, at 97% "registering documentation:  please, please wait..." and after 10 mins, the same
<naetrick> I need sources to compile drivers into them
<njs12345> maestro: untar
<njs12345> and then run in terminal
<soundray> naetrick, sources are the same for smp as for non-smp ;)
<njs12345> sudo cp /path/to/theme /usr/share/gdm/themes
<njs12345> oops
<deblianoid> shutdown now -r
<njs12345> make that
<naetrick> soundray: That's true... but I'd like a pre-configured kernel to just compile it with no problems, /hopefully/
<njs12345> sudo cp /path/to/theme /usr/share/gdm/themes -R
<maestro> njs12345,  and next?
<[FR33_B33R] > dr-slizer, how do i knbow if the user is active or passive
<[FR33_B33R] > ???
<steve60> soundray ok restarted trying XSane again still now luck
<miL> Helme please Installing Ubuntu, at 97% "registering documentation: please wait..." and after 10 mins, the same
<SeyToN> i dont get i have i file called FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb and when i put in the shell doesnt want to recognize it
<qmanman> can someone do a search for me on their desktop for *.desktop and tell me where they find them in their home dir?
<dr-slizer> [FR33_B33R] : there's a little brick wall on the passive users icons
<soundray> steve60, 'scanimage -d microtek2:/dev/lp0 -n' -- paste errors to pastebin if not making sense.
<njs12345> and then run gdmsetup
<heitor> Hello people
<[FR33_B33R] > dr-slizer, isnt that dc++?? am talking about walknut
<aridese> Hello Person
<SeyToN> can someone tell how to install a .deb file please?
<dr-slizer> [FR33_B33R] : same thing in valknut ;)
<aridese> SeyToN, dpkg
<naetrick> SeyToN: man dpkg
<daved> if i roll my own .deb using checkinstall, is there any way i can add some r-deps to the resulting package?
<steve60> soundray scanimage: open of device microtek2:/dev/lp0 failed: Invalid argument
<blekos> has been any new release of D.Drake apart from flight3?
<[FR33_B33R] > dr-slizer, everyone show as active here :)
<njs12345> also
<njs12345> has anyone tried the DAAP rhythmbox sharing yet?
<dr-slizer> [FR33_B33R] : you've to try to connect to a user before the client knows it's active or passive, works the same in DC++
<[FR33_B33R] > damn
<[FR33_B33R] > ill use search :)
<heitor> I have a problem about printing 80 characters in a laser printer
<njs12345> I tried sharing my music with another PC running Rhythmbox over a wlan
<cion> hey all i Have a kde question: if I install Kubuntu with kde 3.4 can i update it to kde 3.5 later?
<soundray> steve60, not having a scanner, I get the same error here. Do you have a parallel printer, so we could verify your parallel port working?
<SeyToN> so eg "dpkg -i|--install FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb"
<dr-slizer> [FR33_B33R] : Search should also work for valknut to decide if a user is passive or active, depending on how the search result is delivered =)
<steve60> soundray the printer here is a parallel but its running on USB and is working via USB at the moment aswell
<njs12345> SetTon: the | means or
<Mordof> i wanna try kde but am not sure how to install it
<njs12345> *SeyTon
<dr-slizer> seyton: dpkg -i package.deb, or dpkg --install package.deb, not both :)
<SeyToN> ohhhhh
<[FR33_B33R] > !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<cion> Mordof: install kubuntu-desktop
<soundray> steve60, it would take a while to test your parallel port using the printer. Let's think of something else first.
<[FR33_B33R] > ^^^ READ DUDE !!!
<SeyToN> but in the shell i can select the .deb file
<cion> hey all i Have a kde question: if I install Kubuntu with kde 3.4 can i update it to kde 3.5 later?
<soundray> steve60, do you have more than one parallel port?
<steve60> soundray on the back of the PC or the Scanner
<gamma> cion: yea of course you can
<soundray> steve60, PC.
<heitor> who could helpme about my problem printer?
<steve60> Soundray i have one Parallel on the pc and 2 on the scanner
<steve60> soundray and it is plugged into the right port on the scanner
<soundray> steve60, one of the two connections on your scanner is for passthrough (connecting a printer).
<ulirudde> Hi, how do I update my AVG anti-virus. It's asking for root permission.
<cion> gamma: that would get trouble of some kind?
<soundray> steve60, does your scanner work under another operating system?
<SeyToN> if i have i .deb in the folder do i have to go the directory of the .deb file?
<SeyToN> in the shell?
<steve60> soundray it worked fine under windows XP Pro
<heitor> I tray choose the location using dpkg-reconfigure locales, localeconf etc, but I can't print right
<steve60> soundray that was using the Twain in Adobe
<steve60> soundray or something like that i think
<Mordof> cion, im just gonna try to install it from synatpic
<gamma> cion: nope, you should be fine, if you use the package manager there won't be any issues and i think your config files will be ported over
<soundray> steve60, how old is your scanner?
<Mordof> cion, i didnt think it would be in there but it is
<miL> Helme please Installing Ubuntu, at 97% "registering documentation: please wait..." and after 10 mins, the same
<cion> Mordof if you really want kde then switch to Kubuntu distro
<steve60> soundray i dont know it's my dads im trying to set this up for him if i cant get this working he will want me to reinstall Windows and i have spent all day yesterday setting up most of the stuff on here from help from guys like yourself and the forum aswell
<captain_legless> how do you get to the command line in ubuntu 5.10
<soundray> steve60, roughly, is the scanner's age better expressed in weeks or in years?
<ulirudde> Hey ladies and gents, does anyone know how to update AVG anti-virus? It's asking for root permission
<bigmoe> sorry but im using ubuntu and i do not have the build for modifying the modules can someone tell me what is the package for it
<Dr_Willis> bigmoe:  'build-essential' is one for the basic gcc stuff.
<Dr_Willis> or is it build-essentials
<Ng> build-essential
<steve60> soundray " did not know scanner came with a sell by date" its about 1999 i think
<Ng> if it's kernel modules you want to build you'll also need gcc-3.4
<soundray> steve60, I'm asking because the model has changed apparently, and that could have affected its compatibility with sane.
<engla> SeyToN: you can just type the path to it in the shell
<steve60> soundray that what it says on the warrenty sticker on the side
<njs12345> captain_legless: ctrl+alt+f(1-6)
<soundray> steve60, but if it's that old, the driver should be okay.
<ulirudde> Does anyone know the answer to my question?
<soundray> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<soundray> ulirudde, use sudo
<steve60> soundray yeah it would be my luck just to get screwed up scanner
<gnomefreak> debian site is down :(
<ulirudde> ok ill try that.
<soundray> ubuntu site is up :)
<echylo> can someone tell me why 51% of my memory is cached?
<njs12345> echlyo: cached?
<njs12345> do you mean in use?
<echylo> well, look
<soundray> echylo, because that's better than letting it lie around unused. Linux is smart that way.
<sean> i have troubles with make xconfig  something about qt
<njs12345> yeah
<gnomefreak> im looking for latest enlighenment and i cant find a deb for it the site refers you to debian :(
<steve60> soundray remember you told me that "sudo modprobe parport" am i suppose to get any feedback of that command at all
<bigmoe> one more thing where iam new to ubuntu so where is the file for modifying the startup modules
<soundray> steve60, no.
<steve60> soundray oh right
<njs12345> the kernel does stuff like read files into memory proactively
* gnomefreak not really wanting to compile it :(
<soundray> steve60, but I would expect it to be loaded by default.
<sean> my QT Installation... how to fix that
<njs12345> steve60: if you run `dmesg | grep parport' you might get some things though
<mod^> When I'm installing ISPconfig, it seems to crash my MySQL
<mod^> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p6  <- In that ./Setup phase
<soundray> steve60, that's a good suggestion (njs12345). Also try 'dmesg | grep lp'
<echylo> njs12345, look http://aequitas.homelinux.org
<echylo> 54% Cached
<echylo> it's says only 38mb free
<captain_legless> how do you get to the command line in ubuntu 5.10
<steve60> ok want me to paste the outcome in that pastebin thing site
<bigmoe> iam new to ubuntu so where is the file for modifying the startup modules
<njs12345> yup
<gnomefreak> captain_legless: applications>accesories>terminal
<njs12345> most of that is probably files and things
<captain_legless> THANK YOIU
<soundray> steve60, yes, why not, we'll have a look at it.
<gnomefreak> captain_legless: yw
<AnsiC> http://wbn.ath.cx/problem.txt
<AnsiC> :(
<steve60> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<njs12345> I only have 8mb free, out of my 512
<heitor> Are there anybode to speak in protuguese?
<kane__> qmanman, sorry I had to ran out... could you copy what you wrote about ifconfig...
<echylo> ah ok
<njs12345> you'll notice that like none of your swap is being used though
<echylo> then it looks like he keeps the memory safe
<njs12345> if you run `free' in a terminal
<gnomefreak> webboard is cool too :)
<Mordof> cion, why do i have to switch distros if i want to try kde?
<Mordof> cion, i already have everything setup with this installation, i dont want to re-do everything just to try something out
<njs12345> which means that you're not running low or anything.. it's when you swap that you have problems :)
<echylo> ok
<gnomefreak> Mordof: all you have to do is sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<echylo> well this is a mini server, but I prefer xfce as wm
<steve60> soundray done
<sean> anyone know kernel rebuilding ?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody use kooldock with kde?
<Mordof> gnomefreak, ahh i see.. and that will override ubuntu or something?
<MetaMorfoziS> please help me about the installing
<gnomefreak> Mordof: no it will install kde +apps
<soundray> steve60, that's all looking good.
<njs12345> you can run both at the same time if you want :P
<gnomefreak> Mordof: you choose the one you want to boot into on the log-in page
<Mordof> gnomefreak, ok, installing kde from synaptic would do the same thing though wouldnt it?
<soundray> steve60, could you run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' in a separate terminal while you enter the scanimage command from above, and see whether any errors are logged?
<gnomefreak> Mordof: yes but kde will give you minimal apps with it
<gnomefreak> for a full working kde desktop go with kubuntu-desktop it will give you pretty much everything you will need like ubuntu install did
<Mordof> gnomefreak, k, i stopped the synaptic
<heitor> Anybody has had problem printing somithing with 80 coluns in textmode?
<soundray> heitor, does it print with a staircase effect?
<steve60> soundray ok done that pasted it in the paste bin
<cion> Mordof
<Mordof> cion?
<heitor> Soundray, could you explain-me, I don't understand
<cion> Mordof yes it's more stable since u use not only desktop but programs and native environment
<soundray> steve60, interesting... I'm going to have to educate myself on what hpiod is. Give me a few minutes.
<Mordof> cion, you mean switching distros entirely?
<cion> Mordof yes
<Mordof> cion, i see
<cion> Mordof u can try other desktops too (xfce= xubuntu-desktop)
<soundray> heitor, this is an ancient problem with text mode on HP (and other) printers. Search for "staircase effect printer linux" or similar.
<cion> Mordof but there are only 2 native projects Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<freddie> need help in the termnail itwont let me type my root password
<cion> freddie it does type it doesnt show u anything thow
<ribaldjester> whats the best way to install nmap 4.01?
<freddie> ribaldjester o ok
<heitor> Soundray, thanks.
<ribaldjester> apt-get doesn't work....do I neeed to compile from source?
<linkd> ribaldjester: quiet possibly. at least thats what i'd do
<engla> ribaldjester: yes, or  find a .deb from someone else
<freddie> ribaldjester it say Authentication failure
<ribaldjester> ok..
<ribaldjester> think this will work...http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81580&highlight=installing+nmap
<ribaldjester> looks like he has .deb packages for 4.01
<engla> ribaldjester: doesn't sound like a good idea
<engla> or wait
<ribaldjester> better to just compile?
<engla> are the packages made for your version of ubuntu?
<steve60> soundray i'll have to give up for now
<soundray> steve60, it seems that hpiod is trying to manage all printing aspects. Since sane is trying to access a printer port, it interferes. You could try '/etc/init.d/hplip stop' and try scanimage again to verify.
<engla> then it could work
<daniel073> hallo zusammen
<soundray> steve60, can you run this one test? I think we're close.
<steve60> ok
<soundray> Hi daniel073, vielleicht willst du zu #ubuntu-de
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody use kooldock with kde?
<daniel073> sorry :)
<daniel073> da wollte ich tatschlich hin
<freddie> cion it says authentication failure
<steve60> soundray failed on the first  ok on the second
<soundray> steve60, eh?
<heitor> Soundray: My problem is I tray to print in textmode a basic text by vi with some characteres 1234567890 repeat for 8x as equal in 80 characters, but the last characterer is impressed on the next line, do you understand me?
<steve60> soundray have a look on that pastebin
<steve60> soundray i gotta go
<daved> i'd like to roll my own package but still have the dependencies auto-installed
<daved> if i roll my own .deb using checkinstall, is there any way i can add some r-deps to the resulting package?
<soundray> steve60, okay.
<steve60> soundray i appreciate all the help you have give me thank you
<steve60> soundray seeya
<steve60> soundray thanks again
<soundray> heitor, understood.
<soundray> heitor, what printer is this?
<thegladiator> is it the problem with the architecture  of linux that cd's cant be ejected simply ?
<heitor> soundray, ah, I'm traing to printing using lpr -Pps1 teste (In this case my printer called ps1)
<soundray> thegladiator, no, it is a feature.
<soundray> heitor, are you on Ubuntu breezy?
<heitor> soundry, Yes, ubuntu 5.10
<thegladiator> even when the terminal is opened with the cdrom directory you cant eject the cd
<thegladiator> perhaps linux shud try to handle this automatically by allowing automounting and unmounting
<thegladiator> just an opinion
<engla> thegladiator: there was a recent howto on the forums
<thegladiator> acout ?
<thegladiator> about* ?
<engla> thegladiator: a thing to change to make it just let you press the cd-drive's button to eject it
<soundray> thegladiator, the design is in line with Ubuntu's priorities.
<naetrick> Ok, now when I boot I get "VFS: Please append a correct root= option" and "unknown block (hd0,0)". My root="/dev/hda3" in my lilo.conf, but why does it give hd(0,0)? Shouldn't that be hd(0,2)?
<engla> thegladiator: and this change is going into dapper
<heitor> soundray, I've loocked in other pcs using debian, in especific /etv/enviroment and others files like locales etc and nothing at the moment
<thegladiator> ah thank you
<soundray> heitor, if I remember correctly, ubuntu does not come with lpr enabled by default. Do you know what you installed to get lpr working at all?
<echylo> anyone can advise me a p2p program which you can control through SSH or web interface?
<affettuoso> is there a good menu app i can install for fluxbox?
<Earthen> could someone help me with a SSH error
<soundray> echylo, any program can have a web interface if you use vncserver :)
* affettuoso looking to change res in flux
<thegladiator> lets wait for dapper then....
<naetrick> ahh, a fluxbox man :D
<thegladiator> hope it comes pre release date
<echylo> soundray, what do you mean?
<irvined> Hello, I'm having some sound problems on an IBM T42 with Breezy, its a fresh install, the system been is audible but no other sound is heard.  I've checked that it is not muted, it also worked in windows so I know the card is working. According to the guides it should just work, however i noticed on a suse install the hardware mute had been set, i've checked in windows that this is not the case and install tpb where i can mute and unmute the c
<irvined> ard. Any ideas?
<echylo> soundray, better, I'll look it up
<carpediem> Hmm.  I can push the CD-eject on my system.
<affettuoso> naetrick: im going to be if i ever find out how to change res in it
<Earthen> I was connected to my server it was working fine then got dissconnected  and now all it get is "ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
<Earthen> "
<thegladiator> that happens when the cd is unmonted
<thegladiator> in that case you can do that
<soundray> !info vnc-common
<naetrick> affettuoso: Edit your xorg configuration file
<thegladiator> anways dappr is gonna have so no probs...this one is just diff ...but not a big prob
<naetrick> There's no "built-in", like in GNOME.
<carpediem> affettuoso: depends on what you want.  You can always run gnome-panel (suggest also running gnome-settings-daemon if you do)
<affettuoso> naetrick: if i change the file than it will change gnomes res too wont it?
<janno> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<dreamer_> !tar.gz
<heitor> soundray, I configured my printers using cups
<ubotu> I heard tar.gz is a compressed archive similar to a zip file.  tar zxvf filename.tar.gz to extract.
<cfk> does the LiveCD have a virus scanner for windows?
<naetrick> affettuoso: Yes
<dreamer_> grr, can;t find the tar.gz :/
<bigmoe> someone know how to change to startup modules
<cfk> or, if I put the HD into a Ubuntu box, is there a scanner I can apt-get?
<affettuoso> ok brb let me boot to flux and try this
<engla> bigmoe: which startup modules? Services?
<soundray> heitor, okay, you probably installed cupsys-bsd as well. Could you just check with 'dpkg -l cupsys-bsd' (look for ii at the beginning of the line)
<engla> cfk: you probably won'
<engla> cfk: won't find a good scanner for windows that runs on linux
<bigmoe> like most of them and where do i see them all of them
<soundray> engla, what's wrong with clamav?
<engla> bigmoe: you can install an app called 'sysv-rc-conf' that lets you edit the services that startup at boot
<engla> soundray: i never tried it
<engla> bigmoe: check with the 'make boot faster' howto on the forums
<bigmoe> where do i find it on the ubuntu cd or on the web
<heitor> soundray: Yes, I have cupsys-bsd package ubuntu
<soundray> engla, well, how about retracting that statement then :)
<engla> well allright
<Gimpd> !apache
<ubotu> somebody said apache was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<engla> just sounded improbable to mee. But I never used windows
<bigmoe> thanks
<soundray> heitor, what printer do you have and which driver did you configure for it?
<engla> bigmoe: you install that application with synaptic or apt-get. The howto is at ubuntuforums.org (search for it)
<oonoon> hi, i run a sh script with sudo, and during the install, it says 'you're local user not superuser so you can do nothing. Bye' ; what can i do?
<heitor> soundray: I have hp 4300dtn and I using hp drivers and all printer instalation  I done using cups
<blekos> run as su
<soundray> oonoon, try 'sudo -i' and then call your script
<Gimpd> can anyone tell me how to edit my apache2 conf file?
<oonoon> soundray, sudo -i sh script_name ?
<reiki_work> guys I am at work and not on my Ubuntu machine at home. Can someone tell me if VMWare 5 is available as a package?
<irvined> For reference all: I had to uncheck Line Jack sense from the volume control switch
<mikel> hola
<soundray> oonoon, no, 'sudo -i' <enter>, then call the script as root.
<mikel> miL
<mikel> soy miL
<mikel> desde ubuntu
<mikel> xD
<oonoon> soundray, ok thanks
<wrtpeeps> what is the package for nvidia drivers called
<naetrick> Has anyone here built a custom kernel for Ubuntu
<soundray> heitor, you could try HPLIP drivers instead of the regular HP ones.
<wrtpeeps> please :)
<oonoon> soundray, how do i exit the 'root login' on the console?
<soundray> oonoon, exit
<soundray> wrtpeeps, nvidia-glx
<wrtpeeps> hmm
<nny> hrmm.. ok before someone posts !ndiswrapper (i have it.. buggy sometimes, doesn't allow easy use of interface for my girl) i see that a 43XX broadcom module is loading at start-up
<wrtpeeps> i installed that
<heitor> Soundray: I'm not sure, but I think I'm using these drive
<wrtpeeps> but i get the error that i dont support 16bit colour
<i3dmaster> how to reconfigure network interface?
<wrtpeeps> when i try to startx
<nny> but i am trying to discern how this laptop activates the radio
<oonoon> soundray, it doesnt work ; when i execute a bin, i still get 'permission denied'...
<soundray> wrtpeeps, you also need to have the restricted modules package that fits your system. Run 'apt-cache search restricted modules'
<wrtpeeps> ah
<wrtpeeps> well, i am trying to install on vmware
<affettuoso> oonOON USE SUDO
<affettuoso> oops
<soundray> oonoon, replace 'sudo -i' with 'sudo -sH' for a try.
<affettuoso> sorry for caps
<heitor> Soundray: But when I print something by openoffice for example, I don't have problem, just in textmode
<oonoon> affettuoso, doesnt work, i said it above
<soundray> affettuoso, shooting from the hip, aye?
<blekos> run su
<oonoon> soundray, "sudo: please use single character options
<oonoon> "
<blekos> then run the program
<affettuoso> had to try :)
<heitor> Soundray: Here in my job I have some users that need printing many things in textmode, especially latex code
<soundray> heitor, if that setup works well with openoffice, don't touch it. Set up a new printer and try out different drivers for vi printing with that one.
<i3dmaster> my network device uses to be eth0, but now it is eth0_clas... and can't bring it up. What's the problem?
<affettuoso> sorry im not really here im looking for a desktop background changer thingy
<nny> is there a dapper channel?
<soundray> oonoon, sudo -s
<lucasvo> affettuoso: just overwrite the image in a cronjob
<affettuoso> lucasvo: you mean there isnt an easier way to change the background on flux?
<lucasvo> affettuoso: I don't know
<oonoon> soundray, tsss, neither
<soundray> oonoon, you could enable root temporarily with 'sudo passwd', then 'su -'.
<Seveas> OK EVERYONE (sorry for caps) if you are using Ubuntu right now: /msg ompaul *hug* I use Ubuntu
<Seveas> He needs it :)
<oonoon> soundray, i ll try this one
<soundray> oonoon, recommend disabling root afterwards with 'sudo passwd -l'
<ompaul> Seveas, no one did :-(
<Seveas> ompaul, dang
<wrtpeeps> soundray: i installed restricted modules, but i still get that i cannot support 16bit depth
<affettuoso> lol
<oonoon> soundray, ok ok thanks
<Seveas> help the poor ompaul please
<ompaul> its u and me kiddo against the world
<wrtpeeps> i noticed that when i installed nvidia drivers, it aint listed in xorg.conf. should it be?
<ompaul> 1 other one thanks there
<heitor> soundray: Ok, I'll do the test and after I'll looking for you here, thanks
<Seveas> teehee :)
<soundray> wrtpeeps, use ubotu's instructions
<soundray> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<kyo> how do I reset the default colors in x-irc?
<bur[n] er_> x-chat?
<affettuoso> what is x-irc?
<wrtpeeps> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
* bur[n] er_ is confused about what x-irc is as well
<kyo> I have the text so set so messed up I can't even see your replies
<affettuoso> oh good i thought it was just me :)
<kyo> brb
<AndyR> does anyone know if the ati / new login problem is ati or gnomes problem?
<dr-slizer> Too bad there's many IRC clients with X in their name :P
<Roan> Kyo here. How do I reset the colors in x-chat?
<petef> settings, preferences
<affettuoso> in x-chat go into the settings and change it back :)
<mark__> !tell mark__ about NTFS
<meepy> I need some help, i cant seem to change the keyboard layout to danish, i tried EVERYTHING. Please help! I want me system in english, but keyboard in danish
<affettuoso> ok there has to be a way to change background in fluxbox :(
<calamari> hi
<affettuoso> mark__: try /msg ubotu ntfs :))
<_jason> affettuoso:fbsetbg -f file_of_background
<calamari> whenever I insert a blank cd or dvd, a window pops up asking what I want to do.. can I disable this from coming up?
<AndyR> meepy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<i3dmaster> does anyone know how to fix the network interface?
<kyo> heh
<affettuoso> _jason: thanks ill try it now
<Adelmo> Hi
<kyo> much better
<kyo> heh
<petef> hi jordan hows it goin dude
<affettuoso> _jason: worked like a charm thank you so much :)
<_jason> affettuoso: you'll need to put a command in your init file to keep it there when you login again
<affettuoso> :(
<_jason> affettuoso: I use: session.screen0.rootCommand:    fbsetbg -l, which will set it to whatever was used last
<oonoon> how do i log on root when i enabled it ? i cant do it graphically
<jordan> petef, pretty good
<jordan> petef, just got outta class and ate a corndog
<petef> cool man :)
<affettuoso> _jason: whats the patha nd can i put it anywhere in the file?
<_jason> oonoon: do you understand why root is disabled in the first place?  logging in as root graphically is a bad idea
<soundray> oonoon, 'su -'
<jordan> anyone know of a way to play divx files with ubuntu?
<_jason> affettuoso: ~/.fluxbox/init, and yes I think anywhere is ok
<soundray> jordan, mplayer
<calamari> jordan: I use mplayer
<petef> can's you play divx with mplayer
<jordan> soundray, ok, I'll try it but I've never been a fan
<petef> oh to late
<affettuoso> ty _jason  brb
<oonoon> soundray, damn, it still sees me as local user
<calamari> jordan: do a custom build.. best speed and features
<kyo> whats the best mp3 player for ubuntu?
<jordan> calamari, how would I go about doing this
<jordan> kyo, I like amaroK
<soundray> oonoon, what is this script?
<petef> i like xmms
<oonoon> soundray, matlab install
<jordan> xmms is awesome too
<kyo> jordan, is that the default or do I have to install it
<i3dmaster>  when I do ifconfig eth0_clas, it returns eth0_clas: error interface information: Device not found. The interface was named eth0. how to fix it?
<soundray> oonoon, is this graphical?
<jordan> kyo, you have to install it
<calamari> jordan: download sources, ./configure --help   (choose what you want), ./configure (with those options), make, make install
<kyo> !amarok
<ubotu> well, amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<_jason> oonoon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MATLAB
<oonoon> soundray, no graphical
<oonoon> _jason, nice
<jordan> calamari, I've never had good luck installing from tarballs
<eliyahu> help! my totem movie player is only showing a blue screen
<mark__> what's the sudo apt-get command for building essential things to ubuntu
<_jason> eliyahu: eek, have you rebooted?
<_jason> or restarted X at least
<petef> try removing it and re-installing
<_jason> mark__: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<eliyahu> thats so 'windows' but i'll try
<_jason> eliyahu: hehe yeah, but that happneed to me once and it went away on reboot
<kyo> !amarok
<ubotu> I guess amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<jordan> anyone a fan of xfce?
<soundray> oonoon, see if the wiki instructions work.
<kyo> is amarok compact like winamp?
<jordan> kyo, no its kinda like iTunes
<_jason> kyo: no, but it is nice.  install it and try it
<jordan> kyo, xmms is exactly like winamp
<_jason> kyo: try beep-media-player, which is basically a better xmms :)
<kyo> yeah I would want something like xmms then
<Protocol1> !jdoom
<kyo> !xmms
<ubotu> I guess jdoom is a port of ID's Doom to Linux. The jDoom engine supports Doom, Doom II, Hexen and Heretic. Instructions for installation on Breezy can be found at http://eyagi.bpa.nu/eyagi/community-projects/yagisan-s-doomsday-for-debian-ubuntu
<ubotu> xmms is, like, totally, to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<petef> apt-get install xmms :)
<L33TrDaNu> howdy, all the default fonts in ubuntu blow. Anyone know any good font packages/
<anap> hi
<L33TrDaNu> I would like fonts like Arial, Times New Romans, and the like
<calamari> beep-media-player is better than xmms these days...
<_jason> L33TrDaNu: msttcorefonts
<anap> i have a problem that might be an openoffice only problem but i'll tell you anyway...
<petef> never tried beep whats the advantages ?
<calamari> whenever I insert a blank cd or dvd, a window pops up asking what I want to do.. can I disable this from coming up?
<jordan> calamari, is it? last time Itried it wasnt that great
<anap> the key that usually does the same as a right click,
<L33TrDaNu> _jason, thank you so much!
<anap> only offers me the same function as the alt key,
<calamari> petef: more modern gtk
<anap> not right click
<kyo> calamari, , does bee media player take up much resource?
<_jason> anap: please don't use the enter key as punctuation, it makes it hard to follow your question
<calamari> kyo: nah
<kyo> I'm justl ooking for a program to play music in the backgroun
<kyo> nothing fanacy
<anap> ok sorry
<Creeture> kyo: mpg123 or mpg321 both fit that description. That's nothing fancy.
<jordan> anyone an xfce fan?
<petef> Id still go xmms
<kyo> !xmms
<ubotu> rumour has it, xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<petef> does just what you asked
<anap> the key that usually does the same as a right click, only offers me the same function as the alt key,not right click; is there a "natural shortcut" for the same function as a right click in ubuntu?
<kyo> Is xmms for x-windows or gnome?
<L33TrDaNu> xmms blowz, go download amarok and use it with kde =)
<kyo> haha
<kyo> I'm running gnome right now ...
<L33TrDaNu> xmms2 would be sweet if it'd hurry up and get developed
<_jason> kyo: just try beep and xmms and mpg* and choose the one you like
<jordan> kyo, if your worried about resources gnome usually takes a little less
<anap> (not sure if that was any clearer though:) I am just after a way of getting the dialog that i get with a right click, but using the keyboard
<petef> laters guys
<kyo> aye
<rindolf> Hi all!
<affettuoso> brb gonna try this out
<ownerx> anyone else experience .XAuthority corruption when running kde apps in gnome
<kyo> !xmms
<ubotu> xmms is, like, totally, to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<kyo> Hmm what is the xmms window? -_-'
<L33TrDaNu> leonel: you're scaring people by doing that
<_jason> ownerx: do you run them with sudo privileges?
<L33TrDaNu> kyo: it is black by default. Looks sort of like winamp classsic
<jordan> kyo, its just like winamp for windows
<leonel> jeje just a joke on  #gluch
<mazatl> on gnome, what can I use to burn an .iso?
<eliyahu> petef the uninstall / reinstall worked. thanks man
<L33TrDaNu> kyo, it doesn't have a media library though
<L33TrDaNu> kyo that is why it bothers me
<rindolf> I upgraded kubuntu to 5.10. Now I can't use Ctrl+Alt+F1/F2/F3 to go to the virtual consoles from within X. How can I enable it?
<L33TrDaNu> mazatl: Gnomebaker
<ownerx> jason, it doesnt happen in kde
<ownerx> only kde apps run in gnome
<jordan> mazatl, you can do it by right clicking the iso
<_jason> anap: my laptop keyboard has a key that does that.  I don't know exactly what it gets mapped to.  But you could use xbindkeys to do what you want
<_jason> ownerx: do you run them with root?  and do you know how to fix it?
<ownerx> probably have run some as root
<ownerx> yes i know how to fix
<_jason> ownerx: that's why
<ownerx> delete .xauthority
<calamari> whenever I insert a blank cd or dvd, a window pops up asking what I want to do.. can I disable this from coming up?
<jordan> what are some of your favorite apps?
<Dr_Willis> calamari,  yes. :P
<soundray> jordan, tetex
<calamari> Dr_Willis: yay
<anap> _jason, my keyboard does hava a key like that, it does that with other programs, like xChat, gedit or firebird, but with openoffice, i press it and it only offers me to go to File, in menu
<jordan> soundray, whats tetex?
<calamari> Dr_Willis: how do I do it? :)
<soundray> jordan, a TeX/LaTeX distribution
<soundray> !info tetex-bin
<ubotu> tetex-bin: (The teTeX binary files), section tex, is optional. Version: 2.0.2-30ubuntu3.4 (breezy), Packaged size: 3792 kB, Installed size: 8724 kB
<jordan> soundray, huh, I'll check it out
<Dr_Willis> calamari,  you dident ask that. :P  - its in the perferances/control panel somewhere - i forget..  media, or external media, or somthing like that.
<_jason> anap: oh I see, let me try to make sure it is the same here.  Using xbindkeys you could set one up though
<jordan> any good games you guys know that I dont?
<anap> what is xbindkey? looking in the programs list and i can't find it...
<Dr_Willis> calamari,  theres entries for what programs ya want to run for such tasks. or just uncheck them to make it do nothing
<soundray> jordan, I'm planning to give an IRC tutorial on basic LaTeX use soon.
<kyo> Ok, I'm a noob here ... how do I access xmms?
<calamari> jordan: I like KStars.. fun planetarium program
<_jason> anap: you have to install it
<ownerx> calamari yes nice app
<Dr_Willis> kyo,  run xmms from the shell - is one way. if its installed
<jordan> calamari, yeah, its pretty good, it came with suse when I used that for a month
<anap> _jason: ah. with apt get?
<_jason> anap: yeah
<anap> need to be root?
<_jason> anap: then you might need xmacro as well
<jordan> soundray, when?
<soundray> jordan, if you're interested in LaTeX pm me your email address and I'll tell you when the tutorial is on.
<kyo> Dr_Willis, doesn't look like it ... i typed it in and its not installed
<_jason> anap: to install, you need to use sudo
<Dr_Willis> kyo,  then install it. :P
<jordan> soundray, how do I pm?
* gnomefreak is a happy man now :) ty _jason 
<_jason> gnomefreak: ? what did i do
<soundray>  /msg soundray email@address
<anap> ok... will try to start installing in next online session, i have to go now. thank you so much, _jason
* gnomefreak is also affettuoso
<_jason> anap: you will probably need to do some reading to figure it out
<gnomefreak> someone was trying to pm me on that name
<anap> thanks _jason
<soundray> jordan, you have to be registered for pm, though.
<anap> bye now!
<kyo> Dr_Willis, sure thing boss!
<kyo> !xmms
<ubotu> from memory, xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<jordan> soundray, how do I register, heh
<kyo> !amorak
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kyo
<ownerx> ive noticed the kde 3.51 in ubuntu works so much faster than the old ubuntu kde
<kyo> !amarok
<ubotu> [amarok]  a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<kyo> amarok is for KDE -- can I still use it in gnome?
<soundray> jordan, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<calamari> kyo: yeah
<gnomefreak> kyo: yes
<jordan> soundray, kay, will do that now
<jordan> has anyone ever used xfce?
<mazatl> yes why
<jordan> have you ever got xfmedia to work?
<mazatl> never used it
<jordan> oh, ok
<mark__> how do I access the fglrx-control panel
<mark__> what is the command to use in shell
<jordan> how do I change my nick name on this?
<gnomefreak> jordan: /nick newname
<jordan> gnomefreak, thanks
<kane__> how do I change MAC adress???
<gnomefreak> jordo23: yw
<mark__> hey? :\
<mark__> what is the command to use in shell?
<mark__> fglrx-control panel
<kane__> how do I change MAC adress??? anybody can help???
<soundray> mark__, fireglcontrol. And, remember, nobody *owes* you support.
<damnhil> What's the best web camera to buy for v4l?
<ownerx> /usr/bin/fireglcontrolpanel
<mark__> lol, thanks soundray
<GiGaHuRtZ> Hello, anyone tried Xgl yet with Dapper?  I'm having some trouble...
<JloR> Anyone in here have experience with Matrox video cards on ubuntu linux? Is it easy to setup and use?
<soundray> damnhil, a TV card and an analog camera :)
<sid> Hello
<sid> Can someone help me out, for some reason I have no sound
<damnhil> soundray: what's analog camera?
<damnhil> sid: alsaconfig
<calamari> jordan: perhaps try #xfce
<sid> Command not found
<soundray> damnhil, one that has analog output, I mean. RGB or S-Video.
<jodanlime> calamari, thanks, I will
<damnhil> sid: what's your lspci output for sound?
<soundray> damnhil, any old Sony Handycam or similar will do. Much better image quality than current cheap USB cams.
<sid> Sorry, im a newb, whats lspci?
<barleyman> Hi tried to google this but no luck....   I am running Breezy on a brand new Dell P4 with 1gig of memory.  I do not use evolution at all (Tbird) but I still see evolution-alarm-notify, evolution-data-server-1.4 and ...-exchange-storage using 55.8, 48.0, and 25.2 MiB of memory respectively.  Is this normal?
<damnhil> soundray: are you saying usb cam or digital cam?
<damnhil> sid: in the command line, type lspci and enter
!lilo:*! PDPC research assistance requested: is there an online database of for-profit and not-for-profit entities in India? *Not* a domain registration index.  Please message me if you can help. Thanks!
<sid> Done
<soundray> sid, best way to find out more about a command is using man: man lspci
<caro> hi
<damnhil> sid: what's the output?
<sid> It doesnt say anything about sound
<caro> my imac is extremely slow on breezy, how to solve this problem ?
<blekos> any idea if there is a beta version of dapper drake?
<sid> Want me to post what it said? All the lines?
!lilo:*! (for the freenode group registration project)
<KoruptidPryde> I'm looking at buing a new minipci wifi card for my laptop to replace my broadcom.... any suggestions?  I'd like to be fully linux compatible
<soundray> damnhil, I'm saying a video camera with analog PAL or NTSC connectors will give you better quality than the current breed of USB webcams.
<damnhil> sid: you should have something like "00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 05)"
<nny> heres a good one, where does ubuntu keep kernel sources (if any)
<sid> Nope
<gnomefreak> blekos: beta for dapper will me next month its still in alpha form
<damnhil> soundray: I have a Kodak digicam which supports NTSC but I don't know how to use it
<soundray> blekos, I don't think there will be an official beta. There are so-called Flight CD's for testing.
<nny> i am trying to compile a package.. i think it wants the header files
<damnhil> sid : that means there is no sound card on your PCI
<sid> Its integrated intel sound, but I dont seem to see it. My SB Audigy card wouldn't come up either
<kyo> which uses less resource? KDE or Gnome?
<blekos> i know but it is advisable not to install f3 :(
<barleyman> bump
<blekos> but I cant wait...
<_jason> kyo: gnome probably
<soundray> damnhil, to connect NTSC output to your PC, you'd have to have a TV card, e.g. one with a Brooktree chipset
<jodanlime> kyo, gnome by just a little bit
<blekos> there a lot of new inovations in the new edition
<blekos> :)
<jodanlime> anyone know if I can boot a computer from a server?
<damnhil> soundray: Can I use a real TV to test it? What would I see?
<nny> ... mayeb since ubuntu uses packages for kernel, the source is not in my filesystem
<soundray> damnhil, a) yes. b) depends on the camera
<blekos> if the computer is connected  2 the server and hava a remote access yes
<sid> It should show my integrated card, windows saw it, the live cd saw it, I dont see why its not there now.
<jodanlime> blekos, is that hard to do?
<nny> i think i answered my own question, anyone wanna confirm it?
<damnhil> sid got no sound cardt
<soundray> jodanlime, do you mean boot from switched-off state?
<blekos> not really, i only have done it through win server
<jodanlime> soundray, no, I want to make a completely silent pc, and boot it from ethernet
<soundray> nny, kernel source is in separate packages.
<blekos> i think it is somewhere in the administrative tools
<sid> Its integrated, I know its there. I tried my SB card too and ti doesnt come up
<sid> I know its there
<soundray> jodanlime, the keyword is wake on lan
<twb> Debian asks for a domain name (which defaults to .lan), but Ubuntu doesn't.  Where do I set that by hand?
<damnhil> sid: what's the model of your sound card? USB?
<nny> soundray, hrmm.. thought so.. heh silly me.. ok wait till ihave ethernet connection (working on broadcom stuff)
<soundray> !info wakeonlan
<sid> No PCI
<ubotu> wakeonlan: (Sends 'magic packets' to wake-on-LAN enabled ethernet adapters), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.41-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 10 kB, Installed size: 72 kB
<janno> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is, like, the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<damnhil> sid: what's the model name
<jodanlime> soundray, could I just turn on the pc, and have the os on a hard drive in the server in my downstairs/closet etc?
<sid> I had a PCI SB card, its not plugged in right now because it wouldnt work
<sid> SB Audigy 2
<nny> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is probably a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<nny> hrmm
<nny> wonder what ubotu means by buggy
<nny> i have 2.6.15
<nny> with modules
<nny> anyone know of a better way?
<nny> !broadcom
<ubotu> broadcom is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<soundray> jodanlime, yes, that kind of config is called a thin-client/terminal server setup. Search the web for LTSP.
<kane__> how do I change MAC adress??? anybody can help???
<kyo> hmm weird. Permission is denied when I apt-get update
<jodanlime> soundray, ok, but does it use the computers prossecing power or the servers?
<gnomefreak> nny: buggy meaning you may find bugs with it
<_jason> kyo: sudo apt-get update
<twb> jodanlime: apt-cache search mac change
<nny> gnomefreak, heeh.. yeah isn't there module (nondsiwrapper) support in ubuntu dapper 2.6.15(what i am using)
<twb> jodanlime: apt-cache show macchanger
<sid> In my device manager, it says "On Board Device", and when I go to advanced, it says its Crystal 4236B Audio
<soundray> jodanlime, with LTSP, you're using the  local machine for graphics only. Everything else happens on the server.
<sid> Status is enabled
<sid> Type, is sound
<soundray> jodanlime, if you want it differently, look into root on NFS or similar.
<jodanlime> soundray, well, I was thinking like having my hard-drives in a seperate room for a silent pc
<damnhil> sid: it should appear in your lspci command output
<sid> I dont see why it doesnt though
<damnhil> sid: are you using ALSA?
* Takagami is new to debian
<sid> I dont know
<Takagami> How do I install a .deb from command line?
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know if there's /any/ mysql 5.0.x packages for k/ubuntu?
<nny> !dapper broadcom
<ubotu> nny: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<twb> Takagami: Ubuntu is not Debian.
<Psi-Jack> Takagami: dpkg --help
<gnomefreak> sid: did you diable onboard sound card?
<sid> No
<Takagami> dpkg
<Takagami> yea
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell Takagami about deb
<janno> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<sid> In the device manager, it says its there
<sid> lspci says otherwise
<Psi-Jack> twb: Correct, it's not, but Ubuntu uses Debian's package management, hence, .deb
<gnomefreak> sid: you might want to do that in bios if you have another sound card you are trying to get to work
<Takagami> yeah I was trying deb instead of dpkg
<nny> ubotu, tell nny how to make a perpetual motion device
<jodanlime> isnt ubuntu built on debian?
<soundray> jodanlime, both thin-client and root-on-nfs setups can be silent. Another keyword to search for is diskless.
<nny> hehe don't abuse the bot :)
<sid> My bios says its there, my device manager says its there
<gnomefreak> jodanlime: yes but it is not debian
<Psi-Jack> jodanlime: Built using Debian's tools.
<thegladiator> ubotu deb are  not exactly compatible with debian deb , or so I read somewhere
<ubotu> ...but deb is already something else...
<Takagami> I meant the .deb package system... not debian really
<twb> jodanlime: "built on" is perhaps stretching the definition.
<sid> its enabled in my bios and in the device manager
<jodanlime> gnomefreak, yeah, but its alot like it
<damnhil> sid: can you run the alsa auto detection program?
<bigmoe> anyone know how to make anonymous proxy
<nny> if anyone knows of a ubuntu forum related specifically to broadcom adapters with the latest kernel, hook a brother up
<sid> Which is
<gnomefreak> jordo23: not really
<thegladiator> Takagami, got the tell from ubotu ?
<sid> alsaconfig?
<gnomefreak> same package manager same installer
<Takagami> thegladiator: Yeah... thanks
<jodanlime> soundray, thanks alot, youve helped alot
<Psi-Jack> Anyway.
<twb> Where is the domain name configured in Ubuntu?
<jodanlime> see you guys later
<Psi-Jack> Is there any mysql5 packages for Ubuntu anywhere?
<gnomefreak> twb: under networking
<damnhil> sid: I forgot the command. can you find it>?
<twb> gnomefreak: Uh, could you be more specific?
<gnomefreak> twb: system>admin>network
<twb> gnomefreak: is this some GUI thing?
<gnomefreak> gui thing yes its on gnomedesktop
<sid> I cant find it, one second
<soundray> Psi-Jack, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-dfsg-5.0/ (for dapper, I think)
<twb> gnomefreak: do you know where it is in /etc?
<gnomefreak> twb: not off hand
<Psi-Jack> soundray: Hmm, I need it for breezy.
<sid> I cant find it
<i3dmaster> my ethernet card was named eth0 but now it is changed to eth0_clashed. Anyone has this issue before?
<_jason> i3dmaster: you are using dapper?
<twb> My actual problem is that the Debian NFS server won't allow me to mount exported directories.
<twb> And I suspect it's because my domain name isn't foo.lan
<i3dmaster> _jason, yes
<soundray> Psi-Jack, breezy is stable, mysql5 can't be considered that, so the two don't go together.
<_jason> i3dmaster: then yes, I have seen a few people have that issue here
<Psi-Jack> soundray: MySQL 5.0 is quite stable, actually.
<soundray> Psi-Jack, you can try to backport, but I would install dapper if I needed mysql5.
<i3dmaster> _jason, oh ok.. hmm.. what's up with that? don't see any benefits to rename the interface
<damnhil> sid: come on
<sid> I couldnt find it
<_jason> i3dmaster: no idea
<Psi-Jack> soundray: I'll go with the whole backporting idea, using the deb-src and just adjusting.
<KoruptidPryde> does orinoco make a mini-pci card?
<twb> The /etc/exports file reads "/alt    *.lan(rw,sync,root_squash)"
<i3dmaster> _jason, ya the interface is still working but you know, its a ugly change
<damnhil> sid: do you have ALSA?
<bigmoe> what is the package name for mysql in ubuntu
<sid> yes
<i3dmaster> anyway, thanks
<_jason> i3dmaster: check malone on the possibility of it being a bug
<soundray> Psi-Jack, okay, good luck :)
<i3dmaster> _jason, ya I am going to do that and see if anyone filed a bug for that
<ubuntu> uiu
<soundray> KoruptidPryde, afaik, orinoco never made anything. It's just a brand name.
<LadyNikon> ok..
<rod> hi
<rod> me again :)
<rod> How to format a big disc as vfat?
<LadyNikon> how do i install a package that isnt in the apt-get tree?
<soundray> rod, how big?
<Ng> soundray: correct, made by lucent/avaya or whatever they are called this week ;)
<_jason> LadyNikon: what package?
<rod> 200gig soundray
<damnhil> sid : go to the doc page of ALSA
<LadyNikon> its a vpn client
<Psi-Jack> Holy cow.
<KoruptidPryde> soundray, well... in general I'm trying to find an orinoco chipset minipci to replace my crappy broadcom on my compaq laptop
<LadyNikon> ubotu: LadyNikon !install
<ubotu> LadyNikon: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> LadyNikon: you've checked universe/multiverse I assume?
<Psi-Jack> There's Unofficial MySQL 5.0 stuff for Hoary, just not Breezy. LOL
<LadyNikon> _jason: yep
<damnhil> sid : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml do # lspci -v | grep -i audio
<_jason> LadyNikon: then I would do this 1) check wiki/forums for what others have done 2) look for an ubuntu deb 3) compile from source
<damnhil> sid: here : # alsaconf
<rod> soundray: can you help me to make a vfat partition?
<sid> Command "alsaconf" not found
<soundray> rod, mkdosfs
<rod> soundray: thnx
<soundray> rod, read the manpage and decide accordingly.
<sid> I just put in "grep -i audio" and its hanging there
<soundray> rod, have you considered this well? vfat is a pain.
<twb> gnomefreak: ok, i managed to login to gnome and find the networking control panel, but putting "lan" in the "domain name" text field and hitting OK has no effect.  When I reopen that dialog the field is blank again.
<m_tadeu> what are the recomended webcams for ubuntu?
<eyedol59> hello to everyone!
<eyedol59> can anybody help me with grub?
<soundray> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<twb> Hear hear.
<Psi-Jack> m_tadeu: As said already, one that is supported by Linux directly is suggested. Namely webcams that use the OV511 chip.
<sid> damnhil im going to plug my SB back in, and run some tests, ill be back
<soundray> m_tadeu, had this discussion earlier... In my opinion, webcams aren't worth the bother. Use an old video cam with analog out and connect it to a TV card.
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: nice :) thanx
<gnomefreak> twb: im not sure i leave mine blank since i dont need one
<Psi-Jack> m_tadeu: Pay attention next time. It'll save you the trouble of repeat questions.
<twb> Grr.
<m_tadeu> soundray: mmm...aren't those quite more expensive?
<twb> I do not like changing things on the server simply because the clients are being uppity.
<rod> soundray: i know vfat is a pain... ext2 is the other option but im planning to use this extensively and installing a ext2 driver on every machine isnt handy
<soundray> m_tadeu, not if you pick up a used one.
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: i don't think i ever asked this
<Bergcube> ubotu~  I have had a little experience with that.  When asking a very detailed and specific question I've been ignored more than 50% of the times.  Beginning with something like "I have a problem with FOO" has shown actually to work better.  Strange as it might seem to a strictly logical entity like yourself.....
<Psi-Jack> m_tadeu: You did. Yesterday.
<soundray> rod, so this is for exchanging data on a portable disk?
<Psi-Jack> I explicitely remember you. ;)
<LadyNikon> forums.ubuntu.com?
<LadyNikon> is that it?
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: i'll pay more attention next time ;)
<_jason> LadyNikon: ubuntuforums.org
<m_tadeu> Psi-Jack: thnx again
<rod> soundray: yes, its a usb disc
<twb> Argh!  Stupid bloody NFS!
<twb> mount: RPC: program not registered
<twb> I have this bloody problem every time I configure a host.
<Richard> how can i see computers in a lan corporate?
<twb> Richard: define "lan corporate".
<Richard> it's a intranet.. excuse my bad english
<twb> Richard: ah.  "corporate lan".  The adjective precedes the noun.
<sid> Ok, damnhil
<sid> 0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<soundray> rod, for Windows clients as well?
<twb> Richard: is this a predominantly Windows network?
<sid> So far no sound though
<Richard> yes twb
<XX> ion:.
<twb> Richard: you need an SMB client.  Look for documentation for samba.
<twb> There are also some nice front-end GUIs, but I forget the names.
<twb> lias is one.
<twb> *lisa
<sid> Did damnhil leave?
<rod> soundray: its supposed to contain some movies and music ... Im going to add and copy over some while im at some friends ... they all use windows
<sid> Hey gnomefreak, can you help me out
<Richard> twb: is it a program? have i to installed it?
<eyedol59> can anybody help me with grub?
<twb> Richard: yes.
<soundray> rod, I think you can just use the defaults for FAT32 then, ie. 'sudo mkdosfs -F32 /dev/sd??'
<twb> eyedol59: not until you are more specific.
<rod> soundray: im getting old. I completely forgot about cfdisk
<akambi> Hello every body!!
<rod> soundray: cfdisk should do it
<eyedol59> twb:I have a sata drive that ubuntu sees as sda
<soundray> rod, no.
<twb> rod: aren't we all supposed to use parted now?
<akambi> I need some help upgrading my firefox with Ubuntu
<eyedol59> twb:in sda0 i have Winxp
<_jason> akambi: what versions
<InnerF|RE> anyone familiar with spca5xx?
<soundray> rod, you can create a partition with cfdisk, but not a vfat filesystem.
<raul> hola
<kyo> akambi, me! I just update it yesterday =)
<eyedol59> twb:and in other partition i have the ubuntu os
<anthraxnet> hola
<twb> anthraxnet: sudo aptitude upgrade firefox
<linkd> sda0? o0
<akambi> to 1.05
<anthraxnet> twb is that for me?
<twb> anthraxnet: no, sorry.
<eyedol59> twb:i have resintall grub with the command $ /bin/grub-install /dev/sda
<_jason> akambi: 1.07 is in there repositories
<kyo> akambi, just follow this instructions, its very clear
<soundray> InnerF|RE, heard of it, used it, had problems.
<kyo> !ff.15
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kyo
<twb> lazy tab completion and busy channels don't mix.
<sid> gnomefreak are you there?
<kyo> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<eyedol59> twb:are you following me so far?
<Richard> twb: how can i use it? I see under synaptic and it say that it is installed
<soundray> InnerF|RE, the version in kernel 2.6.15 is better.
<anthraxnet> twb i think nice i joint a channel and get informations without asking :-)
<twb> eyedol59: I think so.
<akambi> Scuz I ve mistaken I want to Upgrade to 1.5.1
<akambi> the last version
<kwiat> hey there, i need help with installing flash plugin for firefox (or any other browser). im on breezy 64 bit. macromedia installer says he doesnt support 64 bit yet and manually installing the 32 bit flash plugin fails. what could i do?
<twb> Richard: Alt+F2, then type the program name.
<_jason> akambi: and now you have 1.07?
<tonyyarusso> Say, is there a GUI frontend to cron?
<InnerF|RE> i have to change my kernel?
<akambi> yes jason
<twb> kwiat: you need to run 32bit firefox in a chroot jail.
<kyo> crap, is this normal? I have a termina, xchat and firefox open. firefox doesn't response so I have to force quit it
<twb> tonyyarusso: yes, crontab -e
<_jason> akambi: ok, then see the link kyo told ubotu to say above
<kyo> I seem to be lagging a bit ...
<Richard> twb: is it under console?
<akambi> kwiat use eay ubuntu
<eyedol59> the problem is that know the grub works ok, but i can not run windows
<tonyyarusso> twb: Sweet.
<twb> Richard: what program?
<bur[n] er> kyo: my firefox is great :)
<kwiat> twb what does chroot jail mean?
<twb> kwiat: it is something technical.
<kwiat> akambi wat is eay ubuntu?
<kyo> Hmm
<thechemist> c
<kyo> maybe its the theme or something
<kwiat> twb thanks
<twb> kwiat: google knows.
<kwiat> twb which means...?
<bur[n] er> kyo: what if you run firefox as a different user?
<soundray> eyedol59, you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add a menu option to boot Windows.
<kwiat> twb thanks anyway
<eyedol59> and when i use the tool DISKS from the UBUNTU it says that /dev/sda1 has no format, when is supposed to say that is an ntfs partition
<akambi> easyUbuntu, is a lil stuff which add repositories to synaptics.
<akambi> In those repos U ll find the Flash plugin
<twb> kwiat: basically it means that you run bits of 32bit OSness within your 64bit OS.
<bur[n] er> kyo: or mv .mozilla .mozilla-maybebroken
<Richard> samba client, twb
<twb> kwiat: it is a PITA.
<twb> Richard: which samba client?
<njs12345> kwiat: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot_jail
<soundray> eyedol59, don't worry about that for now, do the menu.lst thing.
<twb> eyedol59: I second soundray's suggestion.
<Richard> the program that you told me before, twb
<kwiat> njs12345 thanks a lot
<twb> Richard: you mean lisa?
<eyedol59> the things that i have already that...
<rod> soundray: thanks, the command worked! :D
<rod> soundray: see you around :)
<njs12345> you're welcome
<eyedol59> and when grub tries to load the XP in that partition the only thing that is put in the screen is the word GRUB
<Richard> no smb, to conet me a other computers in intranet
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know if there's plans to make the Keyboard Shortcuts GUI allow custom shortcuts in the future?
<twb> eyedol59: I don't know enough about how grub talks to windows.
<twb> I haven't use windows for many years.
<eyedol59> :)
<twb> If it's anything like Lilo, you have probably hosed ntldr and need to do nasty things windows-side to get a new one.
<soundray> tonyyarusso, I don't think so, but I learned about an interesting program earlier: xbindkeys
<mordof> blackbox is definately a really basic window management thing
<twb> mordof: rubbish.
<eyedol59> but do you know where the grub-install command installs grub? MBR? or the hd first primary partition?
<AndyR> tonyyarusso, it is in the repositories i think
<twb> mordof: aewm is a basic wm.
<mordof> lol, i cant see your name!
<twb> eyedol59: wherever you tell it to.
<soundray> twb, eyedol59, normally grub chainloads the Windows bootloader, which is in the Windows partition.
<twb> eyedol59: grub-install /dev/sda will use MBR.
<twb> eyedol59: grub install /dev/sda1 will use the start of the first partition.
<soundray> twb, he has grub installed, though!
<twb> soundray: using ntldr?
<twb> soundray: or does it bypass that altogether?
<soundray> twb, if that's what the part is called...
<tonyyarusso> soundray, AndyR: Thanks.
<mordof>  twb, yeah well... i dont like basic stuff, im used to gui everything. though i will keep this installed because it is rather interesting, and once i get better with stuff i may head back to this
<twb> ntldr is the NT bootLoadeR
<Fleischlego> Hi there.
<mordof> twb: but for now! off i go to kde
<AndyR> tonyyarusso, im using it here on my inspiron 9300
<eyedol59> ok thank you :)
<student> hey
<soundray> twb, the way I understand it, the "regular" master boot record boots whatever bootloader resides in the first primary partition that is marked as bootable.
<twb> graphical terminals are the devil's toys!
<mordof> twb: lmao
<mordof> twb: how do i logout with blackbox?
<tonyyarusso> AndyR: The thing I would actually want to run is the -config one though right?
<twb> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<mordof> twb: i thought that got rid of X?
<twb> Right.
<mordof> twb: i wanna stay in X, just logout
<soundray> twb, grub does the same if you give it the chainloader command.
<tonyyarusso> AndyR: Whoa, cool.
<twb> mordof: if you're running a DM, it will probably restart X.
<mordof> twb: whats a dm?
<janno> !bin
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, janno
<twb> display manager.
<mordof> lol, im still kinda new to linux
<twb> mordof: e.g. gdm, kdm, xdm
<mordof> oh ok
<mordof> thx
<twb> entrance.
<soundray> tonyyarusso, what's cool?
<Subliminal> lshw labels my network card as disabled, how can i enable it?
<tonyyarusso> soundray: The program.  Looks good, will have to play around with it later.
<soundray> tonyyarusso, ah, good.
<Fleischlego> I got a quite strange problem. I blew up my system today. No kernel is booting, so I booted a live CD and did a chroot into my damaged system. The partition is mounted rw but I always get a 'permission denied' on /dev/null. id says I am full root. Anyone knows this problem? :)
<tonyyarusso> Anyway, off to class.
<twb> Remind me, where do I tell the kernel the modules to load a boot?
<twb>  /etc/modules?
<soundray> twb, that's the one :)
* twb makes a big tick on his nfs checklist.
<soundray> Fleischlego, what did you do to blow it up?
<mordof> twb, where would i go to find themes for kde?
<twb> mordof: kde-look.org, IIRC.
<twb> I've never used KDE.
<kyo> Hmm how do I kill the firefox process. I force quit it
<kyo> but when I try to open it I can't
<kyo> so I guess I have to go to system process ... where is that?
<twb> Real men use GNU Screen / Ratpoison and *like* it!
<twb> kyo: killall firefox
<twb> kyo: or maybe killall firefox-bin
<klippo> Hi. i need help: http://pastebin.com/554750
<Fleischlego> soundray: I installed a dapper kernel. :)
<klippo> ive followed guide on ubuntuforums how to create .deb out of the ati installer
<twb> kyo: please tell the firefox developers that reimplementing session management at the application level is stupid.
<kyo> twb, still doesn't work -_-'
<soundray> Fleischlego, oops! InnerF|RE, did you hear that?
<twb> kyo: killall -9 firefox-bin?
<soundray> Fleischlego, I suggest you come out of the chroot and run fsck on your root partition first.
<twb> kyo: when it works, the next time you do the command it will say "nothing to kill"
<InnerF|RE> hm
<InnerF|RE> dapper kernel
<soundray> Fleischlego, can you still boot to the grub menu?
<Fleischlego> soundray: Yes.
<junix-br> hello all
<klippo> anyone
<soundray> Fleischlego, and you didn't smell any burning cables? It's not so bad then :)
<kyo> twb, yup it works. thanks
<junix-br> my gnome-applet mixer now is hide... why?
<twb> Is it the case that ubuntu doesn't add services to /etc/rc?.d like Debian does?
<twb> Only e.g. bpalogin(1) needs to be enabled manually with e.g. rcconf, whereas IIRC it didn't under Debian.
<Sky06> halo
<klippo> I followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<Sky06> help me to uninstal game in ubuntu 5.10
<twb> Sky06: aptitude install packagename_
<Sky06> help me to uninstal games in ubuntu 5.10
<Sky06> ok
<lakai> anyone using an ipod successfully on dapper?
<lakai> by successful i mean automount :-/
<kyo> I "apt-get install amarok amarok-engines" and it installs. now how do I access amarok?
<soundray> Fleischlego, fsck making sense?
* kyo types in amaraok in shell
<kyo> hmm makes sense
<Fleischlego> soundray: I'm kinda hugging with /dev and /proc right now. :)
<kane__> I'm leaving... (not that anyone cares...)
<soundray> Fleischlego, still in chroot?
<twb> Fleischlego: /proc won't be mounted by default within the chroot.
<Mordof> yeah... i like gnome better
<twb> Fleischlego: mount -t proc none /proc
<lakai> whats on with automount ? :-/
<Fleischlego> twb: I did.
<GTX-> lo guys, how can I fix error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Fleischlego> twb: on a 2.6 kernel I do mount -t proc proc /proc I thought? :)
<gouchi> Hi
<bllx> lo all
<bllx> can anyone guess how come after I did fdisk -i on a drive (firewire), a 1MB bootstrap partition that I made on it for an ubuntulinux installation appears to be still there?
<twb> Fleischlego: I don't think the device matters.
<GTX-> trappist, there?
<twb> bllx: in which OS did you run fdisk?
<bllx> in ubuntu
<gouchi> Dapper will have graphic grub ?
<junco> what is the primary difference between ubuntu and debian?  software wise i mean mainly.. do they use different repositories? which would be more "up to date" ?
<jatos> hi
<bllx> or wait, maybe os x
<GTX-> How can I fix error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, I've tried to find a reposity for this but cant find anything
<twb> bllx: try parted.
<bllx> does it matter?
<bllx> no ubuntu
<delaney> Is someone able to tell me the default install location for gtk engines
<lakai> i think i just go on asking :-D
<bllx> i tried deleting the bootstrap partition directly in parted first, didnt work
<jatos> btw, I know my Ubuntu box got hacked earlier today, how do I go about finding who did and what they did in the meantime
<lakai> anyone having automountig WORKING with dapper?
<Sky06> how to resize partition swap
<Sky06> how to resize partition swap
<twb> dapper is a release name?
<GTX-> Can someone help me on my question, pretty please :P
<bllx> maybe it *has* been deleted, but ubuntu remembers it as being on that disk before so displays it in /media  -is that possible?
<Sky06> how to resize partition swap in ubuntu 5.10
<twb> bllx: /media depends on what was present when you installed the OS.
<arrinmurr> jatos: how do you know it got hacked then?
<lakai> Sky06: gparted
<twb> bllx: unless you run an automounter like automount or autofs.
<bllx> really?! well that might explain it then
<rewt_> everytime i reboot my ubuntu, my sound doesnt work. I must run 'sudo modprobe snd_atiixp' then after that I must run 'esd &' can anyone tell me why?
<kyo> GTX, just ask, don't ask to ask
<twb> rewt_: add 'snd_atiixp' to /etc/modules as root.
<bllx> twb, so its just like an invalid short-cut type thing
<BootyBabe> hello, how much disk space needs ubuntu?
<bllx> an old alias
<twb> bllx: uh, kind of.
<twb> bllx: check /etc/fstab for cruft, too.
<bllx> should I /can I delete it?
<rewt_> what about the & esd?
<jatos> well the fact all my file seemed to have been access between 12:18-12:20, and a litte message when it shutdown saying "Your system will self-destruct in 5 seconds. Have a nice day"
<twb> BootyBabe: about 2Gb for the desktop install.
<GTX-> How can I fix error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, I've tried to find a reposity for this but cant find anything
<twb> rewt_: GNOME should do that automagically, I believe.
<Mordof> how hard is it to install a login manager?
<bllx> so I can stop formatting that drive though, and assume the bbotstrap part was deleted
<rewt_> I have to manually do it lately
<twb> Mordof: aptitude install xdm
<jatos> I had directly connected to the internet for the day when its normally on a network with a firewall that blocks all incoming connectionsd
<Sky06> how to resize partition swap in ubuntu 5.10
<bllx> twb
<bllx> whats cruft?
<twb> bllx: to examine the actual drive, run "parted print /dev/XXX"
<soundray> Sky06, aren't you listening?
<Sky06> root@mentariNet:~# man gparted
<twb> bllx: where XXX is the device name.
<Sky06> No manual entry for gparted
<bllx> ok
<BootyBabe> twb but i'm using 18GB and the installation says: not enough space
<soundray> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: (partition editor for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.0.8+cvs2005061901-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 236 kB, Installed size: 1260 kB
<twb> Sky06: aptitude install gparted
<Mordof> twb, i downloaded one... not sure if that changes anything
<GTX-> twb, could you help me with my question please?
<twb> GTX-: no.
<GTX-> k
<Angel_Dex> Hello all!
<twb> GTX-: I can only answer questions that I can answer.
<twb> GTX-: sorry.
<GTX-> fair enough :p
<GTX-> np
<bllx> twb, so you think i can remove the /media/bootstrap ghost partition by messing with fstab ?
<rewt_> like if i run 'sudo modprobe snd_atiixp' then i can start the esd &
<twb> GTX-: if it makes you feel any better, no one can answer my question, either :-(
<rewt_> if I try esd & before hand I get errors
<Angel_Dex> How Do i set up wireless internet?
<twb> bllx: yes, and by running "rmdir /media/bootstrap" as root.
<bllx> excellent thanks
<twb> rewt_: right, because until the modprobe, the system believes you have no sound cards.
<soundray> Angel_Dex, still no luck? Shame...
<twb> Angel_Dex: with great difficulty.
<bllx> but just doing rmdir on it as root wont be enough probably, yeh?
<rewt_> ok so how do I go about adding it to whatever to make it automatic/
<Angel_Dex> soundray not for me for a friend who im trying to persude into ubuntu
<twb> bllx: why not do both?
<Angel_Dex> twb damn
<bllx> ok
<bllx> just gotta work out what cruft is
<bllx> i thought it was a dog show
<bllx> ;)
<naetrick> Holy crap! It works! Thank _God_
<soundray> Angel_Dex, don't persuade. Convince!
<twb> http://google.com.au/search?q=site:catb.org jargon cruft
<bllx> roger ;)
<twb> http://google.com.au/search?q=site:catb.org+jargon+cruft
<Angel_Dex> soundray if he cant get internet with his wireless lappy he wont be convinced at all
<soundray> !info cruft
<ubotu> cruft: (Find any cruft built up on your system), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 0.9.6-0.4 (breezy), Packaged size: 26 kB, Installed size: 640 kB
<rewt_> How do I do this 'add 'snd_atiixp' to /etc/modules as root.'
<Mordof> twb, for Angel_Dex, what about KWifiManager?
<delaney> I want to install   ** gtk-engines-2.7.3  **  would anyone know where that should be installed to? or is /opt fine?
<twb> soundray: not cruft(1), crutft!
<twb> MoeZzz: I've had no luck with it.
<Angel_Dex> Mordof hes got a IBM lappy
<twb> Er, s/MoeZzz/Mordof/
<bllx> crutft ?
<twb> Angel_Dex: basically it will be a PITA unless you are very lucky.
<MoeZzz> i need help installing ubuntu ... can any one help me please ?
<twb> bllx: typo.
<twb> MoeZzz: never!
<bllx> cruft
<twb> MoeZzz: we are all windows users!
<bllx> k
<rewt_> MoeZzz what about install?
<bllx> thanks
<Mordof> hahaha
<Angel_Dex> twb ho hum
<GTX-> How can I fix error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, I've tried to find a reposity for this but cant find anything
<set> !obouto write ntfs
<ubotu> set: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<set> !obouto write to ntfs
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, set
<soundray> Angel_Dex, find out the model name and search the web for installation reports. Recommend tuxmobil.de
<set> !obouto writentfs
<ubotu> set: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mordof> ok, so how do i go about installing a splash screen and a login manager that i downloaded off of Gnome Art?
<soundray> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<_jason> set: please don't spam the bot and writing to ntfs is not safe
<twb> set: you are looking for the ntfs rw patch?
<Angel_Dex> soundray thanks
<sid> Can somenoe help me enable my sound card?
<set> twb, yes
<marseillai> anyone could tell where i can find (K)ubuntu for a sun ? i've heard about this but i don't find it!
<twb> set: it sucks.
<twb> set: it sucks a lot.
<sid> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<twb> set: come back in 18 months.
<set> twb, I need to fix boot.ini
<Mordof> set, afaik its a bad idea to try to write to ntfs currently
<sid> How do I restart my sound server?
<Mordof> set, use the windows cd and do a repair
<_jason> twb: you can probably do that somehow with the windows disk, although I don't know how
<_jason> set I mean
<set> Mordof, tried that
<rewt_> Okay I just added rewt_: add 'snd_atiixp' to /etc/modules as root.
<sid> Anyone? How do I restart my sound server?
<Florob> sid: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<set> Mordof, I know exactly what the error is... just need to change what partition it loads and it's fixed
<arrinmurr> GTX-: google is your friend: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-104778.html
<set> it's either that, or change the number of the windows partition
<rewt_> So if I reboot it should work fine, in theory?
<Mordof> set, then make a floppy that will boot up and edit the .ini file
<sid> Florab, no file or directory
<soundray> set, have a look at http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS6659533347.html
<soundray> set it may help.
<twb> sid: aptitude reinstall alsa-utils
<set> reading now
<puppet> Hia anyone awake to help me with some charset issue?
<GuestUMme> Hi every body!!
<Angel_Dex> is setting up wireless difficult on just ubuntu or linux in general?
<GuestUMme> somebody here can help me!!??
<Florob> sid: might also be /etc/init.d/alsa restart on breezy (I'm on dapper right now)
<twb> puppet: only if you stand on your head and drink a bucket of air.
<GuestUMme> i got a doubt in ubuntu!
<GuestUMme> _:S
<soundray> Angel_Dex, on free operating systems in general.
<twb> GuestUMme: no, speak up!
<Mordof> Angel_Dex, my friend had troubles in fc as well
<rewt_> Angel are you potty trained?
<sid> I did that, and still none
<sid> Im on Hoary
<GuestUMme> :(
<soundray> Angel_Dex, that's because of legal issues and closed hardware.
<twb> Angel_Dex: the difficulty is crackhead hardware manufacturers.
<puppet> twb: sure i can do that
<Angel_Dex> Ok
<puppet> twb: as long i get right on the local in irssi ;P
<Angel_Dex> Many thanks my friends
<Angel_Dex> I must leave
<set> Wouldn't it be possible to change the numbers of the different partitions, then reconfigure grub and everything works, instead of changing the number of the partition within boot.ini ?
<Florob> sid: judging from google this should work
<GuestUMme> somebody here may tell me what is the name of the aplication the it's in this page   http://guias-ubuntu.ourproject.org/index.php?title=Imagen:Propiedades_del_interfaz.png??
<GuestUMme> :S
<Mordof> set, changing partition numbers n stuff will screw with windows loading correctly afaik
<sid> Ive done a number of things ive found on google, nothing has worked
<GuestUMme> please...
<Mordof> set, thugh im not sure
<set> Mordof, well. Guess what I did earlier? :P
<Mordof> doing stuff like that outside of windows tends to make things weird
<set> So, I want to change it back
<Mordof> lol
<Mordof> you were the one to change it?
<puppet>  get strange in Irssi
<graft> any amarok users here?
<twb> Blame irssi.
<olicat> anyone have much experience with using xkeycaps or xmodmap ?
<puppet> but the problem is really that i cant generate other then UTF-8 locales
<_jason> GuestUMme: looks like system > admin > networking > properties
<sid> Eh, screw it florad, ill just upgrade to Breezy
<sid> :D
<puppet> dpkg-reconfigure just generate UTF-8
<twb> 
<GuestUMme> yes I know nut i wanna install it in debian
<twb> !
<GuestUMme> but i do not know is name
<GuestUMme> :s
<GuestUMme> :(
<set> Mordof, I installed Linux first, then Windows. Windows is on partition 3. I reinstall Linux, make it only one partition, Windows turns into Partition 2 and won't boot because boot.ini tells Windows bootloader that Windows is located in partition 3. So either I change the numbers of the partitions or boot.ini
<marseillai> anyone could tell where i can find (K)ubuntu for a sun ? i've heard about this but i don't find it!
<GuestUMme> i've benn looking for it but i did not got it :(
<soop> anyone familiar with samba?
<Mordof> set, would be better to change boot.ini, do you have or are able to make a win98 bootdisk?
<twb> If you don't have enough machines to run windows on a dedicated box, you probably don't have the experience to set up a dual boot system properly.
<twb> That's what I say, anyway.
<soundray> set, use parted to resize your Linux partition and add a tiny extra partition. Then Windows will be on 3 again.
<Mordof> twb,  why not
<twb> Mordof: why not what?
<set> twb, you are completely right. I am the newbie and you are the master of everything. Yes, twb, you are my king.
<Mordof> ive only ever had 1 computer and i did dual boot perfectly
<soundray> twb, that's nonsense. Not everybody lives in an affluent country.
<twb> Ot
<set> soundray, problem is that Windows partition isn't the first one
<Mordof> its just a matter of which OS to install first
<soundray> set, my suggestion still applies.
<Mordof> install windows, install linux. linux does everything, all OS's work fine
<kyo> I want to organize my music colleciton. what is the bash line to organize by muscian?
<thespore> How can I enable tv out?  I have a nvidia card w/ svideo-out and on Ubuntu 5.10
<twb> Mordof: well, in *theory*.
<set> soundray, I tried that by installing Ubuntu. But Ubuntu partitioner just made the two linux partitions 1 and 3
<Mordof> twb, its always worked for me..
<twb> Maybe it's improved lately
<LadyNikon> what directory is the kernel located?
<soundray> set, use parted to resize your Linux partition and add a tiny extra partition. Then Windows will be on 3 again.
<soundray> set, did you read this?
<rehpotsirhc> just type "organize t e h musak!@$!@$#!"
<set> I'll try it. thanks
<twb> My last dual boot system was OS X and Debian.
<soop> >
<soop> ?
<Mordof> twb, in that case.. i wouldnt know which to work with first, and would probably screw things up
<Mordof> ah! i wish i could find a guide to installing these stupid splash screens and login managers :S
<kyo> Hmm interesting, amoraok organized the music for me. w00t
<set> twb, fyi, I've been dual booting since 2001. Made one mistake. Not coming here to ask what mistake I did, coming here for advices on how to a) write to ntfs b) fix the partition table. What's up with the arrogance?
<twb> set: because I'm the greatest person in the world.
<soundray> set, don't take the bait ;)
<kyo> oh crap, my CD drive won't open o_O
<kyo> guess I have to manually eject it
<mark__> what's the sudo apt-get command thing to build all essentials
<twb> Maybe I should have said "experience to fix any cock-ups that arise" rather than simply "set up".
<_jason> kyo: right click and go to eject
<Mordof> how do i set my splash screen? its just a jpg image
<twb> kyo: linux locks drives that are in use.
<soundray> kyo, no, just do 'cd' in every open terminal and eject via the desktop icon.
<twb> kyo: cat /proc/mounts to see where it is mounted, then use umount to unmount it.
<MrFreeBird> hi guys. I have ubuntu installed in 2 machines on my office.  There is another linux server with samba installed, and it has many shared folders. Unfortunately, ubuntu machines does not see it. Whats wrong?
<mark__> hey, can someone tell me the 'sudo apt-get' thing to build essentials?
<kyo> hmm there, did it
<soundray> twb, you are the greates person in the world. No need to correct yourself :)
<set> twb, let me guess. unemployed, bitter on the world? guru in linux 'cause you ain't got nothing better to do? Bitter on the people that actually have better things to do than run around playing with their personal serverpark?
<soundray> *greatest
<twb> soundray: being great doesn't mean being infallible.
<soundray> set, please!
<olicat> does anyone know how i can make alt+3 produce a hash sign? i'm having some trouble getting it to work
<MrFreeBird>  other machines with winXP can see the shared folder in linux server
<olicat> xkeycaps says the keycode does produce a hash/pound sign - but it doesn't seem to work
<twb> set: actually, I get paid to make Linux distributions.
<soundray> set, I want to help you. Once you're kickbanned, that won't be possible.
<twb> soundray: he ain't causin' no trouble.
<_jason> set, twb: take it somewhere else please
<twb> As you wish.
<thespore> anyone know how to enable svideo out with ubuntu 5.10?
<set> soundray, I shrinked and made a new partition. ntfs partition is still 2 and the new is 4
<LadyNikon> what directory is the kernel located?  I need to know to install a program.
<thespore> ie. enable 'clone' mode?
<MrFreeBird> why cant I see other machines on my network?
<soundray> set, did you shrink the first one?
<set> yes
<soundray> set, okay, sorry, I was wrong.
<set> Ah. Now I know what to do. Don't worry. You've been of great help! :)
<soundray> set, pity you p*ssed twb off.
<set> soundray, I have to leave xchat to reboot into a live cd
<soundray> set, okay, hope it works.
<learner_learner> how can I optimise 5.10 to make it run as fast as possible... I'm low on resources.
<set> soundray, he pissed himself off. Acting like an asshole spawns asshole actions towards yourself.
<set> C'ya and thanks
<olicat> anyone have any idea how to get my keyboard to produce hash/pound signs??
<_jason> learner_learner: try xfce instead of gnome, or maybe even something like fluxbox
<learner_learner> okay, _jason
<Siempre_Es_De_No> server irc.unionlatina.org
<MrFreeBird> help : ubuntu + samba = not working properly
<_jason> ubotu: tell learner_learner about xubuntu
<soundray> olicat, what layout are you using?
<Spec> Where can I get me a guideline for making packages for ubuntu?
<olicat> soundray, its uk
<MrFreeBird> join #ubuntu-br
<raphael> hi
<raphael> the ubuntu, can be a server?
<soundray> olicat, you don't have a # next to ]  ?
<raphael> i newbie on linux lol
<olicat> soundray, no, it's a mac keyboard
<Spec> ubuntu-br?
<hortian> hey folks... I think I might've made a pretty careless error in install ubuntu, and I'm wondering if there is a way to recover
<Creeture> raphael: Yes. There is also a ubuntu server project that is more tuned to a server.
<Creeture> hortian: Explain said error and we'll fix ya up.
<soundray> olicat, Shift-Ctrl-23
<_jason> Spec: checkout the topic in #ubuntu-motu
<MrFreeBird> sorry, I typed wrong
<raphael> is the 5.10?
<kyo> what the heck ... my desktop is freezing up. windows won't close
<olicat> soundray, no way, that does it
<mark__> hey, can someone tell me the 'sudo apt-get' thing to build essentials?
<olicat> soundray, can i remap that to just alt+3 ?
<rewt_> When I add volume control to my menu, it doesnt show up? i mean its there i can right click for 20 mins and eventually find it, but why can I physically see it?
<_jason> mark__: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<raphael> ?
<soundray> olicat, anything's possible, but don't ask me how :)
<MrFreeBird> My ubuntu machine does not see other machines on network
<hortian> basically, I had ubuntu installed on one partition, then installed windows on another partition (and the windows installer set the new partition as the default boot partition) ... I went back to the livecd to manually set the boot partition to the original ubuntu partition, but when I restart, it says that there is an error loading my OS
<Creeture> raphael: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/5.10/
<Draconicus> X just crashed for no apparent reasoN!
<Draconicus> reason*
<olicat> soundray, :) thanks for that, at least it's a clue
<lakcaj> Draconicus, nothing in /var/log?
<Spec> _jason: thanks muchly.
<Draconicus> I think mplayer was broken and running in a background process... um.. lemme check that, lakcaj.
<hortian> I'm sure that windows rewrote the boot records in a bad way, or something, but is there any way to fix it?
<mark__> checking lex output file root... ./configure: line 3246: lex: command not found
<mark__> configure: error: cannot find output from lex; giving up
<raphael> Creeture, i have this ubuntu
<Creeture> hortian: It is just a Grub setup error.
<mark__> what would I have to install to make that work
<mark__> some 'lex' library? :\
<raphael> but how can i config it
<slept> where is libdvdcss2 for breezy ?
<rewt_> When I add volume control to my menu, it doesnt show up? i mean its there i can right click for 20 mins and eventually find it, but why can I physically see it? Can anyone help? :-\ Running Breezy
<raphael> o sorry, i have read wrong
<_jason> ubotu: tell slept about libdvdcss
<Fleischlego> soundray: Ok, gave up with /proc at the moment, fsck running.
<hortian> Creeture: is there a way to fix that by editing the grub configuration?
<Creeture> raphael: That is a much different question.
<Creeture> hortian: Absolutely.
<raphael> i have the Breezy Badger
<_jason> ubotu: tell hortian about grub
<soundray> hortian, you can reinstall grub from a live CD.
<mark__> is there some lex library I can install?
<raphael> is the Breezy Badger, a server?
<_jason> raphael: if you want it to be
<raphael> _jason.. how?
<rehpotsirhc> friends--tell me about this badger. is he cuddly??
<amphi> raphael: what do you mean by 'server'?
<soop> anyone familiar with SAMBA and ADS integration?
<GTX-> Guys on vnc4server, why cant I see my desktop only a console?
<Fleischlego> soundray: 2 found corruptions can be fixed when running with --fix-fixable <- BAH
<raphael> i want, to do, a dns server, just to me use and a web sever
<Draconicus> lakcaj: Fatal server error:
<Draconicus>  Caught signal 7.  Server aborting
<Draconicus> Whoops..
<amphi> mark__: apt-get install flex
<Draconicus> Sorry about the double line.
<GTX-> Who knows somethng about vnc here?
<mark__> thanks very much amphi :)
<GTX-> vnc4server
<Creeture> raphael: Have you ever configured a DNS server or web server before on any other operating systems?
<raphael> no
<soundray> Fleischlego, so do it -- is there a problem with that?
<Creeture> I'm going to need a flash of lightning for this one.
<amphi> raphael: you can do that - apache is one webserver; do you need a full blown dns server? dnsmasq is a handy caching dns forwarder, if not
<Spec> I suggest standing on a roof and holding a large metal rod.
<GTX-> Guys, what should I use to remotly see my desktop linux  to linux ( I need something like vnc )
<Creeture> Spec: Care to join me? Afterward, I plan on walking to Antarctica.
<MrFreeBird> alguem do brasil?
<raphael> well, i use a internet dsl, but have a IP dinamic
<raphael> eu sou do brasil
<_jason> GTX-: do you want to connect through windows to the thing you enable in system > prefs > remote desktop?
<_jason> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<soundray> GTX-, how about vnc? xvncviewer host:0
<raphael> and i wanna do a litle webser, justo to do one homepage
<MrFreeBird> raphael, tudo bem? pode me ajudar?
<amphi> raphael: dyndns perhaps
<amphi> raphael: apache is very over-powered for that
<Creeture> GTX-: There's an extension to VNC that allows :0 to serve as a VNC server. xfb0server I think it's called.
<Spec> Creeture: That seems perfectly reasonable. I've been waiting for my chance to eat a penguin, anyways.
<JloR> quad__ - hi :)
<raphael> ai kra, falou pra entra no ubuntu-br entra, la q ai a galera num bloqueia, mas se quiser me add no msn raphaelfariasmiranda@gmail.com
<amphi> raphael: do apt-cache search httpd for various web servers available
<Windkracht8> gok has become the most irritating program in the world(yes worst then Windows), somehow the programmers thought it would be nice if gok would take over the control over the mouse and limit your mouse to the gok-program window, how the hell am I supposed to turn this off?
<naetrick> Why is hdparm giving me "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted" when I try to turn on DMA on my drive (hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda)?
<naetrick> Do I need some support or something in the kernel?
<MrFreeBird> raphael, eu tenho ubuntu instalado numa maquina. Nao consigo encergar as outras que possuem compartilhamento.
<amphi> naetrick: quite possibly
<Buxexa> Anyone knows if the 'apt-get install j2re1.4' works on AMD64?
<raphael> amphi, i have to type this on terminal?
<_jason> naetrick: did you use sudo?
<amphi> raphael: yes
<naetrick> _jason: I was root :)
<_jason> naetrick: hrmm, don't know then
<MrFreeBird> raphael, mas as maquinas com windows conseguem
<amphi> raphael: then you can do apt-cache show package_name for more info
<soundray> Windkracht8, don't know gok, but usually it's an F key or something like Alt-Enter that liberates your mouse.
<naetrick> probably some option not enabled in the kernel, lemme check
<raphael> noh kra eh sou novo no linux tmb, eh melhor se entrar no ubuntu-br
<Creeture> GTX-: Don't listen to me. _jason was correct. Just System / Preferences / Remote Desktop and turn it on.
<quad__> :D JloR
<Windkracht8> ok, going to try everything
<amphi> naetrick: ide chipset support? dma support?
<rewt_> When I add volume control to my menu, it doesnt show up? i mean its there i can right click for 20 mins and eventually find it, but why can I physically see it? Does no one know? :-\ Running Breezy
<naetrick> amphi: That's it, just found it :)
<Draconicus> In addition to X suddenly crashing as it did, xscreensaver has been acting odd. The daemon for xscreensaver has been stopping at random. Any ideas as to what my problem might be?
<naetrick> I was _wondering_ why my drive was going so dang slow
<meuserj> Any brave soul here get Dapper working with a Dual Monitor setup?
<Creeture> naetrick: Could be your chipset support.
<_jason> GTX-: vncviewer works to view your desktop, xvncviewer that soundray I haven't used but that's probably similar
<Creeture> meuserj: It's no different than any other dual monitor setup in Linux.
<amphi> naetrick: build ide chipset support monolithically ;)
<hortian> Creeture: sorry, I'm still not seeing how to do this
<raphael> amphi, what package name i shou type?
<Creeture> hortian: What were we talking about again?
<hortian> the partition with ubuntu did not change, it's still the first partition
<Fleischlego> soundray: Okay, fsck done, what should I do now_
<Engla> Hello. Is there any way to make transset "permanent". So that certain apps always have their opacity set to != 1 ?
<Creeture> Ah.  You're grub guy.
<hortian> how do I need to change the grub configuration?
<meuserj> Creeture: I beg to differ... had it working perfectly under warty, hoary, and breezy, but Dapper freezes my machine solid when I try to start X with a second screen setup.
<raphael> [b] amphi[/b] 
<soundray> Fleischlego, burn some incense, slaughter a lamb, pray and reboot.
<jatos> anyone know where ssh logs are stored?
<Creeture> meuserj: Sounds like a bug then. If you know how to do it in 1 version, stands to reason that you're intelligent enough to make it work again in a newer one.
<amphi> raphael: one that looks interesting in the output of apt-cache search httpd
<Buxexa> Anyone knows if the 'apt-get install j2re1.4' works on AMD64?
<soundray> _jason, it's the same.
<_jason> jatos: auth logs show up in /var/logs/auth.log*
<_jason> soundray: ah
<jatos> ah
<amphi> raphael: BTW, my nick is not '[b] amphi[/b] '
<jatos> is that the log for just ssh, or for logins with everything?
<jatos> I am trying to track down a hacking attempt
<_jason> jatos: everything
<Set> I fixed it
<Draconicus> Wow. My very DEFAULT X just crashed on me, standard from the properly burned, perfectly installed Ubuntu Breezy Badger, and nobody is freaking out?!
<_jason> jatos: but the lines relevant to ssh will mention ssh
<Set> and only one nerd had a nervous breakdown. new record
<amphi> Draconicus: not in the least
<Creeture> hortian: It's for a different distro, but Gentoo's documentation on grub is pretty good. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10
<jatos>  thanks
<Ng> Draconicus: I'll set my hair on ofire and run around if you like? ;)
<raphael__> i use [b]  to do letter on bold, sorry
<Draconicus> Well, crashing X is a big issue...
<amphi> raphael__: I suspected as much
<Ng> Draconicus: does the Xorg log in /var/log/ show anything? (it might have been renamed if X has started up again since)
<Ng> Draconicus: indeed, so if you have any information I would strongly urge you to file a bug report
<Ng> X should never crash
<amphi> hahahaha
<Ng> the issue is complicated a lot by binary drivers though
<Draconicus> Ng: "Fatal server error: Caught signal 7.  Server aborting
<Draconicus> " That's all I've got.
<Creeture> Ng: hahahahahahahahahahahah One of the funniest things I've ever heard.
<Buxexa> Anyone knows if the 'apt-get install j2re1.4' works on AMD64? PLEASE!!!
<Jason> hey guys...im having trouble installing Ubuntu 5.10 on an iBook G3 300MHz...anyone think they can help?
<Ng> Creeture: maybe you misinterpreted it then
<raphael__> i don't know how to type bol here, on mirc was in this way, sorry so much
<kyo> Jason,  be more specific
<_jason> raphael__: you just do _bold_
<Jason> i am able to boot from the install/live cds
<Draconicus> Jason: Did you download the PPC version?
<Ng> Draconicus: were you doing anything in particular at the time? if you can reproduce the crash it would be much easier to hunt
<soundray> Buxexa, why shouldn't it, and why don't you just try?
<Jason> yes
<Jason> ppc version
<Draconicus> Hmm..
<_jason> raphael__: lol except thats underline, I mean *bold*
<amphi> Ng: although, to be fair, xorg has _never_ crashed for me (unlike xfree86) - wm's are another story of course
<raphael__> ok
<Creeture> Ng: All I heard was "should never crash". That was enough to be funny.
<raphael__> but, come back on webserver lol, how can i config?
<Buxexa> soundray,  because it's 22mb and Im downloading for 5kb/s
<MisterN> brb
<amphi> raphael__: by reading the copious documentation provided ;)
<Buxexa> soundray,  and I only saw one instalation method for java on the Ubuntu Wiki site...
<raphael__> where?
<Jason> when i type install as the first command...it looks ok until it says "setting up filesystem" and then it shows all these different errors
<Draconicus> Ng: I suspect that it had something to do with mplayer. Things were bogging down, and I recalled that, in other Linux distros, I've experienced mplayer deciding to stay open even when it's closed and finished. I went into gnome-system-monitor, and X crashed a second after it opened, which was preceded by a great deal of lag and memory consumption.
<Jason> and it finally says "Kernal panic- not syncing: attempted to kill init!"
<Jason> "rebooting in 180 seconds"
<Jason> anyone know what that means?
<amphi> Draconicus: what mplayer driver were you using?
<Ng> Draconicus: hmm (and yes, mplayer does love to hang around)
<instabin> !azureus
<ubotu> hmm... azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Ng> Draconicus: try playing the same movie and see if you can provoke it again maybe?
<soundray> Buxexa, if you give me a few minutes, I will try installing it here (on amd64).
<Draconicus> amphi: "mplayer driver"? o_O
<Jason> sorry...idk what mplayer is
<amphi> Draconicus: -vo foo
<Draconicus> Ng: I can't be certain which movie it was playing. I hadn't played anything in mplayer for a day or so. It must have been running, though, in the background.
<Fleischlego> soundray: No change, smame problem exists.
<Buxexa> soundray,  do u have java plugin for FireFox ?!
<soundray> Buxexa, no.
<Ng> Draconicus: ah, doh
<amphi> Draconicus: or vo=foo in ~/.mplayer/conifg
<raphael__> amphi? where can i see the documentation?
<amphi> *config
<Buxexa> then try it for me please...
<MoeZzz> anyone can help me installing ubuntu ?
<soundray> Buxexa, I have an old laptop with 32bit for when I really need flash or java.
<amphi> raphael__: /usr/share/doc/$PACKAGE_NAME, man whatever_it_is, man whatever_it_is.conf, google, ...
<Set> soundray, I fixed it :) Just booted into Windows recovery, ran a command I don't remember in the speed, used SimplyMepis to reinstall Grub and all was good. Thanks for the tip!
<kyo> MoeZzz, whats the question
<TLE> Hi, I'm lookign for a program for cutting mpeg streams (recorded with my TV card). In Windoze I found one with a quick jump function, so that if you pressed wuickjump it showed you 16 pictures with say 15 seconds interval, which ypu could then choose to jump to. Does anyone know if there exist a soultion like that for Ubuntu (Has to be without audio sync problems, I've had to many of those ;) )
<soundray> Set, well done, glad it worked.
<soundray> Fleischlego, are you back on the live CD?
<Fleischlego> soundray: Booting.
<raphael__> ok thanks
<Set> soundray, Yeah. Now I can go bother some other developers. :)
<MoeZzz> kyo: i have installed ubuntu and when it finished it asked me to take the CD and the to Continue.. then the system rebooted while turning on my system didnt find any bootable devive, i set it to boot from HDD and still have the same problem
<Draconicus> amphi: Again, I can't be sure what I was playing at the time. Some files were actually deleted or moved when I had finished watching them.
<Set> thx and bye
<phbc50> hello
<zubuntu> hi all
<oonoon> did someone install matlab on ubuntu x86_64 ?
<oonoon> it seems to be impossible; damn ubuntu
<soundray> Buxexa, installed, now testing...
<Fleischlego> soundray: Back on line. :)
<tomek_> Hi
<tomek_> my name is tom
<Buxexa> soundray,  Are u talking about the apt-get install j2re1.4 ?!
<quad__> My soundcard isnt making any sound, how do I check the drivers/settings?
<tomek_> I from Poland
<_jason> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<soundray> Buxexa, yes. I've got ImageJ running with it now.
<tomek_> aha ok
<quad__> And i am not sure what brand the card is, its onboard and _old_
<Buxexa> soundray,  then, its working?
<alec_guiness> hi!
<hortian> Creeture: looks like I got it working, thanks!
<Jason> so does anyone have an ideas to fix my problem?
<bobopopomo> hi
<bobopopomo> anyone can help me with pinnacle tv-card?
<bobopopomo> i have no sound
<alec_guiness> im looking for a way to restrict access of users to their home directory and any links inside that directory
<jenda> !dvd
<ubotu> dvd is probably DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<rend> how can i see whan process is using /dev/dsp-1: Device or resource busy
<Psi-Jack> Unable to install the selectect kernel. An error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system.  Kernel Package: 'linux-386'   <-- I get this error when I setup an installation to multiple partitions, /boot, /, /usr, /var, /home, etc.. When I setup just a /boot and / it's worked. This has happened on TWO machines now, and I need to know what's wrong, and why it keeps doing this.
<soundray> Buxexa, there is a libjavaplugin... I can test that, too, if that would help.
<soundray> Fleischlego, does grub give you any errors?
<alec_guiness> basically an encrypted file server that gives upload rights in the home directory and read only access to directories that i specify
<raphael_> i'm here again
<raphael_> amphi here one more time lol
<Fleischlego> soundray: It's initrd giving errors.
<Draconicus> A link from GAIM just tried to launch an older version of Firefox. o..O
<Buxexa> soundray,  but it works as firefox plugin?
<rend> what should i do about skype telling me /dev/dsp-1: Device or resource busy
<amphi> raphael_: you rang? ;)
<soundray> Buxexa, testing now.
<Fleischlego> soundray: My devices are not created by udev but I don't know why.
<_jason> Draconicus: change the settings in system > prefs > preferrred apps
<Psi-Jack> rend: Get the seveas skype package with skype-dsp-hijacker which I helped fix up even better. :)
<Psi-Jack> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<soundray> Fleischlego, what errors? Paste on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if there's a lot.
<Psi-Jack> rend: Second link
<jatos> is their any software I can use to try and get the original version of an edited file?
<Fleischlego> soundray: Just ALERT! /dev/sda3 does not exist. Dropping into a shell, blah.
<jatos> my auth.log appears destinctly edited!
<soundray> Fleischlego, is that the breezy or dapper kernel, or both?
<Fleischlego> soundray: Ah, and some framebuffer modules with version conflict stuff.
<_jason> jatos: how so?
<Fleischlego> Both kernels.
<Psi-Jack> Can anyone help me with my installation problem?
<raphael_> i using the netstat to find one ip
<jatos> records removed
<GTX> Guy's If Ive got vmware running in gui, is there anyway to switch the gui server off
<GTX> when its not needed to reduce load
<GTX> and then switch it back on
<GTX> or not
<raphael_> but the ip on my pc is just 192.0.0.98
<Fleischlego> the system is not booting at all. And I get always the same errors.
<jatos> there are a lot of missing records from when I know someone went into my system
<raphael_> i don't see incoming connections
<JloR> Is it possible for me to get xserver-xorg 7.0 (xorg / X11R6 / whatever) on Ubuntu 5.10 ? I wanted to try out xgl..
<Fleischlego> But me=idiot. I have no kernel booting without initrd at the moment. :/
<rewt_> hey i figured out my volume icon problem :-D
<_jason> jatos: well they get backed up, look at auth.log.0 and then the .gz ones that are in there too
<FarrisG> Any dhcpd experts in here? I've had dhcpd v3 running on a debian box for over two years now. Without any configuration changes, suddenly this week it's taking 10 to 15 minutes for windows clients to properly get a lease/address. Linux clients are fine. I've tried rebooting the server, flushing the leases, changing the range, nothing helps. As far as the syslog shows, the leases are being assigned instantaneously, but the clients are hang
<MoeZzz> kyo: any answer ?
<_jason> jatos: I shouldn't say backed up, it's more like rotated
<raphael_> amphi?
<soundray> Fleischlego, give me a minute to test that plugin for Buxexa. In the meantime, see if you can unpack a kernel package from /var/cache/apt/archives and copy the initrd to /boot/ in case it's corrupted.
<jatos> I looked in auth.log.o
<MoeZzz> anyone can help me installing ubuntu ?
<Fleischlego> soundray: Okay.
<raphael_> MoeZzz what problem do you have?
<naetrick> Why might I be getting "FATAL: error inserting module ....: Invalid module format"?
<Jason> how can i format a drive in linux command line?
<naetrick> When trying to modprobe a drive, of course
<kyo> MoeZzz, sorry whats your question again?
<naetrick> module*
<Jason> ?
<raphael_> MoeZzz?
<IXKoDiaKXI> can anyone tell me how to remove a hardware device in ubuntu???
<jatos> bits missing between 21:15 and 12:17 by the looks
<Psi-Jack> Unable to install the selectect kernel. An error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system.  Kernel Package: 'linux-386'   <-- I get this error when I setup an installation to multiple partitions, /boot, /, /usr, /var, /home, etc.. When I setup just a /boot and / it's worked. This has happened on TWO machines now, and I need to know what's wrong, and why it keeps doing this.
<soundray> Buxexa, the plugin loaded okay. Do you have a site with a java applet that I can load for testing?
<keherman> what is the APT wild card character to match multiple packages?
<Psi-Jack> Ergh. s/selectect/selected/
<rewt_> MoeZza, join me on #ubuninst
<Buxexa> soundray, http://caixa.gov.br
<Fleischlego> soundray: It seems I did a apt clean. :)
<raphael_> Buxexa, what did you do on this website?
<Fleischlego> it's kinda empty.
<MoeZzz> kyo: i have installed ubuntu and when it finished it asked me to take the CD and the to Continue.. then the system rebooted while turning on my system didnt find any bootable devive, i set it to boot from HDD and still have the same problem
<IXKoDiaKXI> can anyone tell me how to remove a hardware device?
<Buxexa> raphael_, none, but I saved this for test java applet.
<soundray> Fleischlego, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/ ?
<MoeZzz> raphael : i have installed ubuntu and when it finished it asked me to take the CD and the to Continue.. then the system rebooted while turning on my system didnt find any bootable devive, i set it to boot from HDD and still have the same problem
<raphael_> ok
<raphael_> Buxexa, do you know how to find incoming ip?
<Buxexa> raphael_, no..
<graft> incoming ip?
<bllx> twb you still here?
<fletch33> afternoon all1 i was just tryingto get an apt-get update and i received a message that " could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 permission denied) unable to lock the directory " anyone know what i might have done to casue this. i need this to work. thanks
<Buxexa> soundray,  did you test?!
<soundray> Buxexa, doesn't work: displays puzzle pieces. Are these definitely java plugins (not flash)?
<JloR> How can I easily upgrade from breezy (5.10) to dapper?
<kyo> MoeZzz, : weird ... did you manually or automatically partition the drive during the installation?
<hamdinp> merhaba iinizde trke bilen varm
<graft> JloR: just change 'breezy' to 'dapper' in your sources.list, do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JloR> thank you
<Buxexa> soundray,  dunno...
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due april 20, 2006. Be warned that it's not yet stable but you are encouraged to help out with testing - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing.
<naetrick> Why am I getting "FATAL: Error inserting <module>: Invalid module format"?
<Buxexa> soundray,  did you know any site with java?
<JloR> you know - I've been in here for a while, and asked a few questions.. you're the first to answer :) If you ever get near Denmark, I'll buy you a beer.
<MoeZzz> kyo: yes i did
<graft> I highly doubt that...
<graft> how could i find you in denmark?
<MoeZzz> manualy i set the primary partition and the swap one
<JloR> hehe, you could ask - and it's not that big.
<kyo> MoeZzz, : auto or manual?
<graft> it's also cold
<fletch33> anyone get a look at my last post here i am really confused as to why this would happen
<keherman> how do i install all packages LIKE "foo-1 foo-2 foo-3" in one "foo-*" ???
<JloR> THATs true.. :\
<MoeZzz> manual
<Buxexa> soundray,  I think I know one.. let-me try
<_jason> keherman: yeah, I think that works
<fletch33> my apt-get update is not working
<soundray> Buxexa, I found an old plugin that I wrote myself. It crashes the browser :)
<keherman> _jason, it does not
<bllx> anyone know how to remove a ghost partition from /media ? it still shows on a disk I formatted. I sudo rm -rf it but it returns. Can't see it mentioned in /etc/fstab...
<Creeture> fletch33: looks like permissions. You doing it as root?
<_jason> keherman: I just tried it
<fletch33> nope
<fletch33> Creeture, sorrry no
<Creeture> fletch33: do it as root. You have no choice in the matter.
<soundray> bllx, just ignore it.
<_jason> keherman: 'sudo apt-get -s install gtk*' gave me a long list of selections
<bllx> bah
<bllx> is that really the answer?
<keherman> _jason, but it does not install them!
<bllx> i managed to 'delete 'the yaboot stuff that was in it
<keherman> _jason, it gives you suggestions
<soundray> Fleischlego, which dapper kernel did you install?
<_jason> keherman: I don't think so, let me find something i can try without messing up my box
<keherman> r-cran-*
<Buxexa> soundray,  http://webchat.brasnet.org/frame.php?nick=Zanza&canal=ajuda
<Buxexa> try it..
<fletch33> Creeture, ok i did it as sudo and check this out http://pastebin.com/554892
<_jason> keherman: that's a lot of stuff
<soundray> Buxexa, any java plugin crashes firefox.
<captain_legless> okay creeture i tried to install the sk98lin driver you told me about, but the install.sh comes back with errors like Check compiler not found, Check make not found, and Check kernel gcc version (3.4.5) (Kernel:3.4.5 != gcc:729:)
<_jason> keherman: 0 upgraded, 76 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Buxexa> soundray,  omg, then this plugin isnt working?
<soundray> Buxexa, your best bet is to set up a 32-bit chroot.
<keherman> _jason, how did you do it?
<_jason> keherman: how did you write the command?
<chx> anyone have some ideas where a python something called xmltramp could be found?
<_jason> keherman: sudo apt-get -s install r-cran-*, you take off the '-s' since that means simulate
<keherman> _jason, aptitude install r-cran-* dfoes not work
<Creeture> captain_legless: Which version of Ubuntu are you running? Breezy with the 2.6.12-10-686 kernel has it already.
<_jason> keherman: use apt-get, seems to work there
<Buxexa> Anyone knows how to install java plugin and flash plugin for AMD64?
<soundray> Buxexa, in a 32-bit chroot.
<Creeture> fletch33: the first line means that the download failed. everything after that is caused by the first.
<keherman> _jason, i want to use aptitude!
<tatters> I have 2 network devices listed ra0 and lo  when I want to setup iptables which device do I use ,,,?
<fletch33> Creeture,  yeah it made it thru 99% of it and then i got that
<Buxexa> soundray,  it's my first time in Linux, then I dont know what is it...
<captain_legless> i'm running 5.10, that has the kernel 2.6.12-9-386
<soundray> !tell Buxexa about chroot
<_jason> keherman: what's the difference!, you probably need to read man aptitude to see how it handles it then
<Creeture> fletch33: Maybe see if you can wget it. Try the apt-get update again.
<fletch33> Creeture, i am trying to install a tar for the first time not from synaptic and i was told to update my apt-get but it is not working
<fletch33> Creeture, k
<ulirudde> Hello all, Does anyone know what a .dsk file is?
<Psi-Jack> Unable to install the selected kernel. An error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system.  Kernel Package: 'linux-386'   <-- I get this error when I setup an installation to multiple partitions, /boot, /, /usr, /var, /home, etc.. When I setup just a /boot and / it's worked. This has happened on TWO machines now, and I need to know what's wrong, and why it keeps doing this. I would really like some help
<soundray> Fleischlego, I'm off, hope you can fix it. Viel Glueck...
<Fleischlego> soundray: 2.6.15-15-k7
<Fleischlego> Uh.
<soundray> Fleischlego, okay...
<Fleischlego> laters.
<fletch33> Creeture, same prob
<Creeture> ulirudde: http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=dsk
<Creeture> fletch33: can you wget the file?
<Fleischlego> soundray: if I could fix it I would not sit in this chan. :)
<mkyb14> i'm trying to install the updated gdesklets and it says in the directions that after you do ./configure to run make install... but this does nothing?
<fletch33> Creeture, not sure what that is sorry
<naetrick> I get this error in dmesg when trying to modprobe a module in my kernel, which is unsuccessful: "go7007_usb: version magic '2.6.15-ck4 SMP preempt 386 4KSTACKS gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.15-ck4 SMP 386 4KSTACKS gcc-3.4'
<Creeture> fletch33: you type wget http://.... (the filename in line 1 of your pastebin)
<XXX> Sorry is a bit silly my question but why I can't use my nick...anymore
<naetrick> Does that mean the drive doesn't support kernels with preempt?
<mike-e> hi what is the gnome application that lets you bind keys to certain commands?
<Creeture> mike-e: it's part of metacity, the window manager.
<twb> ...and another thing...
<tatters> I have 2 network devices listed ra0 and lo  when I want to setup firewall which device do I use ,,,?  ra0
<Creeture> mike-e: System / Preferences / Keyboard Shortcuts
<twb> rhythmbox claims "There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins" for an mp3.  That seems wrong for a fresh ubuntu install.
<soundray> Fleischlego, there are probably more competent people around then me. But I'll give it another go...
<mike-e> Creeture the last time i got to the place i hat to run somthing that started with a g
<soundray> Fleischlego, were you able to replace your initrd?
<twb> tatters: lo is the loopback device, which only you can see.
<mkyb14> how do you install files that you are told to with make install?  .. i tried make install-sh / sudo make install / sudo make install-sh    etc
<Buxexa> soundray,  the chroot is only for install or I need it open to run any i386 file?
<twb> tatters: therefore ra0 is a better guess.
<mark__> hey, could someone give me some advice? everytime I open fireglcontrol panel and set up two monitors, it says you need to restart X. and when I do. the two monitors aren't being used. how can I fix this?
<Creeture> mike-e: it's in the gnome-conf stuff somewhere too. Hang on...
<instabin> how do i update azureus to version 2.4.0.0
<mike-e> i just had to reinstall so i need to set these keys back
<mike-e> =/
<asdfdf> Hi. I've got a simple question. I just bought a HD based digital audio player (like an iPod, but to be specific, an iAudio X5). Transfering music to it is no problem. However, is unmounting the drive enough to safely disconnect the device? Or is there something else I must do, similar to when I disconnect a USB device in Windows via that tray icon, to safely disconnect it?
<twb> mark__: can't you just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<anto9us> is there a gnome applet that shows keyboard led status?
<tatters> k twb thnx
<soundray> Buxexa, it's for running specific applications that you can't get to work in amd64, ie. flash, firefox-java and Adobe Reader.
<captain_legless> creeture how can i get my hands on ttp://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=dsk
<captain_legless> <Creeture> fletch33: can you wget the file?
<captain_legless> * XXX has joined #ubuntu
<captain_legless> <Fleischlego> soundray: if I could fix it I would not sit in this chan. :)
<captain_legless> <mkyb14> i'm trying to install the updated gdesklets and it says in the directions that after you do ./configure to run make install... but this does nothing?
<captain_legless> <fletch33> Creeture, not sure what that is sorry
<naetrick> anto9us: That's a good idea for an app... I should make one :)
<captain_legless> * thomas has joined #ubuntu
<captain_legless> *
<Xappe> mark__: I used fglrxconfig for my dual head setup without any problems...
<captain_legless> oops
<fletch33> Creeture,  ok i did the wget and got this http://pastebin.com/554909 and then tried again and it still didnt work
<twb> asdfdf: make sure it's unmounted, then "eject /dev/sda" if it still complains.
<mike-e> asdfdf : just pull it off the cable
<soundray> Buxexa, all other programs you run as usual.
<anto9us> naetrick, can you have it ready in the next hour or so?
<mark__> Xappe, it just wont work in dual monitors after i set it to
<anto9us> :)
<mark__> even after restarting Xserver
<asdfdf> thanks. just wanted to make sure that unmounting it was enough.
<Creeture> fletch33: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<twb> asdfdf: usually it will not care even if it's still mounted.
<naetrick> anto9us: I doubt it... I'm working on something else right now. Can't you just look at your keyboard for now?
<Xappe> mark__: have you tried fglrxconfig (not the firegl gui)?
<mark__> not sure
<mark__> hold on
<rewt_> Is there any way to make all windows in Breezy semi transparent?
<Buxexa> soundray,  but I need to open this program all time that I want to use flash, firefox java, etc? or only to install these programs?
<soundray> Buxexa, but setting up a chroot is not a good beginner's exercise. You could install i386 instead, it runs just as well on Athlon 64's
<mike-e> Creeture : find it?
<keherman> # aptitude install 'r-cran-~n' <-- '~n' is the wildcard for aptitude
<fletch33> captain_legless, Creeture , i did the wget and it didnt help
<Buxexa> mmmm
<anto9us> naetrick, yes, but the trouble is, it's a wireless one without any leds on it
<mkyb14> captain_legless, why did you repaste my question?
<mike-e> Creeture : it's something like gconf or something
<Xappe> mark__: and make a backup of your original /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mark__> okay Xappe
<mark__> thanks
<_jason> keherman: ah I see, seems dumb to me to introduce new schemes, but ok
<Xappe> mark__: /etc/X11/xorg.conf that is
<keherman> _jason, yeah * would be nicer
<Creeture> mike-e: gconf-editor
<speen> Hi there! I was wondering how one can disable devices in Ubuntu?
<soundray> Fleischlego, still there?
<Fleischlego> Zeah.
<Fleischlego> Yeah.
<twb> Can I pin Debian/experimental packages in a Ubuntu install?
<speen> 22:24 [ graft           ]  [ nullman        ]  [ zubuntu        ] 
<soundray> Fleischlego, no progress?
<Creeture> mike-e: Look under the apps/metacity/global_keybindings tree
<Fleischlego> i just found out that initrd are created local
<naetrick> anto9us: Ahh, ok. Tell ya what. PM naetrick_ with your email, and when I get it done, I'll send you a copy :)
<fletch33> Creeture,  i think there is aproblem in /var/lib/apt/lists/archive
<Fleischlego> Or more, I remembered it.
<soundray> Fleischlego, I see, that wasn't a good hint then.
<Creeture> fletch33: did the wget succeed?
<fletch33> yes i posted it for ya here http://pastebin.com/554909
<mkyb14> how do you install files that are install-sh
<anto9us> naetrick, thanks, I think I'm going to install gkrellm though :)
<soundray> Fleischlego, did you put that dapper kernel into a running breezy system?
<twb> What's that GNOME browser that isn't galeon?
<twb> epiphany?
<fletch33> Creeture,  sorry i forgot to ad ur name did u see my last post
<naetrick> anto9us: Ahh, ok, didn't know that had a plugin for that. Glad you found what you needed
<Fleischlego> soundray: Yes, call me a dork. :/
<speen> Does anyone know how I can disable my usb mouse in ubuntu?
<soundray> Fleischlego, I'm fully focussed on solving your problem, not assigning blame :)
<twb> speen: yes, rmmod usb-uhci or something like that.
<Creeture> fletch33: I had to scroll back, but I see it now.
<Fleischlego> soundray: Well, someone told me that he did and it worked.
<soundray> Fleischlego, have you got a single-partition setup, or is your /home separate?
<bobbyd> hi
<speen> twb: ok thank you.
<Fleischlego> soundray: System is on one partition, other stuff is data-store.
<soundray> Fleischlego, I am guilty of dishing out that kind of advice... It worked for me once.
<bobbyd> my spell checkere is broken in tunderbird and OO.o, what should I do? can I just reinstall the spell checker?
<Fleischlego> soundray: LOL! :)
<soundray> Fleischlego, I was going to suggest you go all the way to dapper and upgrade the whole system.
<twb> speen: or you could just unplug it.
<Tetrasoft> Hi everyone!!! :-)
<Fleischlego> soundray: Tried that.
<malcore> ciao
<soundray> Fleischlego, still no go?
<Fleischlego> soundray: Downloads succeded. But I have still the /dev/null problem.
<Fleischlego> soundray: /dev/null is not writable, that kills the package installing.
<twb> bobbyd: please describe clearly the undesireable symptoms you are experiencing.
<soundray> Fleischlego, flatten the root partition and do a fresh install then :(
<soundray> Fleischlego, you could just as well reinstall breezy in that case.
<Fleischlego> soundray: huah
<bobbyd> twb, the spell checked doesn't find and misspelled words even when I intentioally misspell them to test it
<Jerk> Xappe, what was that command again?
<Fleischlego> soundray: No good news.
<bobbyd> twb, it just says there are no misspelled words
<soundray> Fleischlego, have you got a reasonably fast way of backing up?
<twb> bobbyd: that sounds to me like spell checking is not enabled.
<twb> bobbyd: do you know what spell checker you are using?
<Fleischlego> well...
<Fleischlego> Yeah, the other partitions.
<rewt_> Any way to make all windows semi-transparent in breezy?
<twb> rewt_: yes, see freedesktop.org's stuff about xcomposite and xdamage.
<twb> rewt_: you may have to recompile X.
<Fleischlego> I will copy the root partition to a data partition then. :/
<soundray> Fleischlego, you don't seem inclined...
<bobbyd> twb, ispell aspell and gtkspell are installed
<twb> bobbyd: OK, good.  What applications are you trying to spellcheck in?
<Mark____> whats the name of the xorg config file?
<twb> Mark____: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mark____> thanks
<Mark____> :)
<bobbyd> twb, tunderbird and openoofice.org , like I said :)
<twb> Mark____: That is one of many, but I suspect it is the one you want :-)
<twb> bobbyd: sorry, I'm lazy.
<rewt_> i dont see anything about xcomposite or xdamage in freedesktop.org
<twb> bobbyd: do you know what dictionaries are installed?
<soundray> Fleischlego, if you think that something is wrong with your devices...
<bobbyd> twb, no, how do I find out
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here use SharpMusique?
<soundray> Fleischlego, have you tried to remake them?
<rewt_> i found xcomposite
<Fleischlego> well, I thought it's just a ... kernel or initrd problem.
<rewt_> now looking for damage
<twb> bobbyd: um...
<twb> bobbyd: I think it's called something like ienglish.
<Mordof> question: has anyone here successfully gotten xgl working?
<soundray> Fleischlego, do you know about mknod?
<Fleischlego> soundray: How remaking?
<twb> Yeah, ienglish and ibritish.
<tatters> does anyone know what I need to add to repos to get hostsenty?
<Fleischlego> soundray: Oh, well... No. :/
<tatters> I got portsentry but hostsentry doesnt show up in repos
<mike-e> Creeture : gconf-editor
<soundray> Fleischlego, 'sudo mknod /mnt/dev/null c 1 3' from the live CD for example.
<twb> Heh, I thought Ubuntu was packaged with XP fonts for a moment, until I realized OO.org had got them from my ~/.fonts on the fileserver :-)
<Cylindric> Can someone help with an ATI 9800 driver install?  I've followed various instructions I've found, but still seem to be stuck in MESA mode :(  I'm not sure what info to give, I've not seen any error.  (xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8662,  dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8663, messages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8664)
<speen> twb: sorry to bother you again. You see my problem is that my recid: sorry, I'm lazy.
<speen> 22:32 -!- FL [n=Francis@org51-1-82-226-143-237.fbx.proxad.net]  has quit ["Leaving"] 
<speen> 22:33 < rewt_> i dont see anything about xcomposite or xdamage in freedesktop.org
<speen> bbah
<twb> Cylindric: what does "lspci | grep VGA" return?
<soundray> Fleischlego, or look at /sbin/MAKEDEV -- perhaps you can remake all devices with a customized version of that script.
<rewt_> speen?
<Cylindric> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4a4e
<Fleischlego> soundray: Well, "/dev: file exists" :)
<speen> I'll try again, My problem is that an other wireless device has installed itself on my system, Its the device of someone living in the apartmant next to me
<twb> Cylindric: ew.
<rewt_> Cylindric..what happened?
<speen> While I use a cord mouse
<twb> Cylindric: I was hoping for something like "0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 If [Radeon 9000]  (rev 01)"
<speen> So now his signal is beeing picked up by my reciver that I use for my wireless keyboard
<Fleischlego>  /dev => /dev/null
<speen> and My mouse is going awall
<Cylindric> Me too :D  Not sure what happened tbh.  I've tried SUSE and Fedora recently, and they both reported it correctly
<twb> speen: I think that is a pre-linux problem.
<tatters> sleen u ever considered lead lining apartment?
<twb> Cylindric: Oh!
<Psi-Jack> linux-restricted-modules has an MD5Sum mismatch, ON THE CD. How the heck do I get around such an error? ;/
<speen> tatters:  =P
<Cylindric> I managed to get SUSE to work with 3D too, although not FC4
<twb> Cylindric: lemme get you to try something...
<soundray> Fleischlego, make sure you make the device on the mounted root of your wrecked installation. If it's mounted on /mnt, that's /mnt/dev/null . Delete it first if necessary.
<twb> Cylindric: as root, open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in your favourite editor (e.g. nano)
<naetrick> Hey guys, when trying to modprobe something, I get an "Invalid module format"
<naetrick> And dmesg gives me: "go7007_usb: version magic '2.6.15-ck4 SMP preempt 386 4KSTACKS gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.15-ck4 SMP 386 4KSTACKS gcc-3.4'
<speen> I can see the device I want to disable in hal-device-manager, but it dosnt allow me to disable it
<naetrick> Notice no "preempt" in the "should be" string. What does this mean... how should I fix it?
<Cylindric> I'm in, twb
<twb> Cylindric: look for 'Device "ati"'
<Psi-Jack> Can /anyone/ please help?
<twb> Cylindric: or 'Device "vesa"'
<Fleischlego> soundray: Ok, tried now. Same problem. It's not writeable.
<twb> Cylindric: and change it to 'Device "radeon"'
<soundray> Fleischlego, sudo ?
<Fleischlego> Well, rootshell.
<twb> Fleischlego: what are the permissions from within and without the chroot?
<anto9us> naetrick, before you start that project you should know there was a gnome2 applet in the repos all the time, it's called lock-keys-applet :)
<Cylindric> twb, I have 'Section "Device"' with a line 'Driver "fglrx"',
<twb> Fleischlego: ...of that device file.
<twb> Cylindric: Oh, you are trying to use the non-free drivers.
<twb> Cylindric: is it working?
<kyo> ok I downloaded some theme package for gnome ... how do I install it?
<Fleischlego> twb: crw-r--r--
<Cylindric> twb I tried the ATI ones first, and they're not .  Should I be using others?
<naetrick> anto9us: Thanks :). I'll probably code one for myself anyway, because that's what I like to do :)
<_jason> kyo: system > prefs > themes, drag and drop the file into the window
<twb> Cylindric: the free driver "radeon" should give you 2d and probably 3d acceleration.
<twb> Cylindric: the free driver "ati" is much older than "radeon".
<Cylindric> twb. do I need to download anything extra, or just change Driver to "radeon"?
<twb> Cylindric: change it, save file, restart X server (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace)
<twb> Cylindric: you can test for 3d accel by running glxinfo|head and looking for "direct rendering: yes"
<Cylindric> I'll give it a go.  brb
<percent20> hat is the program that is installed that allows you to righclick on an ISO image and do write to disk? in gnome.
<bobbyd> twb, how can i reinstall the default dictionary for the spell checker?
<Fleischlego> soundray: You really think the /dev/null thing is such a big problem that it is easier to complete reinstall?
<guerby> hi, I'm looking for a page explaining how to upgrade from breezy to dapper (experimental machine), any URL?
<shinydan> evening all
<twb> guerby: just change the sources.list
<shinydan> um, help?
<kyo> I have pics in my home folder. How would I mass move the jpgs into say hoome/pictures in bash?
<twb> shinydan: not until you tell us what to help with!
<shinydan> that's fair enough...8)
<twb> kyo: mv *.jpg somewhere/else/
<soundray> Fleischlego, no. I think that it's a symptom of more serious trouble that will be difficult to fix, especially if you don't know why it happened.
<_jason> ubotu: tell kyo about cli
<shinydan> installed Breezey recently.  Just tried to use my CD-Rom, and it won't mount.
<shinydan> -e
<rewt_> think that radeon thing will work for mine?
<shinydan> getting "Warning: device /dev/hdc is already handled by /etc/fstab, supplied label is ignored
<shinydan> mount: mount point /media/cdrom0 does not exist
<shinydan> Error: could not execute pmount
<shinydan> "
<shinydan> apologies for spam
<guerby> twb, you mean replacing all "breezy" by "dapper"?
<soundray> Fleischlego, are you on a reasonably fast connection?
<_jason> shinydan: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org next time please
<rewt_> RADEON XPRESS 200M
<twb> guerby: pretty much.
<shinydan> ok, will do.
<rewt_> AMDTurion 64
<Fleischlego> soundray: 130kb/s downstream.
<kyo> heh
<Artan1s> I isntalled ubuntu, and logged in.  What do I type to gert the GUI to load?
<guerby> twd, ok let's go...
<_jason> Artan1s: did you do a server install?
<Artan1s> _jason I dont think so
<twb> guerby: it might be safer to *copy* the entries in sources.list and replace breezy with dapper in the copies, so you still have the old entries.
<_jason> Artan1s: what does apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop | grep Installed, return?
<twb> Artan1s: did you type "server" at the "boot:" prompt?
<soundray> Fleischlego, if you leave it overnight to download packages, the net time investment of reinstalling is probably an hour or so.
<guerby> twb, I copied sources.list to sources.list.breezy
<Psi-Jack> linux-restricted-modules has an MD5Sum mismatch, ON THE CD. How the heck do I get around such an error? ;/
<Artan1s> _jason:let me run up and see real fast
<Artan1s> twb: no
<EmPiReBiT> algun latino
<soundray> Fleischlego, I could be wrong, of course.
<twb> Psi-Jack: the CD is scratched.
<twb> Psi-Jack: or the CD drive is damaged.
<Psi-Jack> twb: It works to install, when I don't have a complex partition arrangement.
<twb> Psi-Jack: or the CPU is damaged.
<Fleischlego> soundray: Hell, yeah, propably you are right.
<shinydan> there, posted to paste now.
<kyo> Where do I go to unable unnecessary services?
<soundray> Fleischlego, but I really want to go now. If you still want to fix it, I think twb might be your man.
<twb> Why can't my oo.org find any fonts?
<Psi-Jack> twb: I used that same CD to install on this system I'm using now. But, I had the same error, until I reparitioned to only use /boot and /
<twb> I should point out that it is now 9am here.
<graft> why would you want to enable unnecessary services?
<Fleischlego> soundray: Just one more question... Theoretically I could backup dirs like /etc, /usr, /home etc. and copy them back later, right?
<graft> they're unnecessary!
<soundray> Fleischlego, you could, but it only makes sense if you stick with breezy.
<Fleischlego> soundray: there's quite a lot of configuration work on this system. This is why I ask. :)
<tatters> does anyone know what I need to add to repos to get hostsentry?
<twb> Fleischlego: it's better to just backup /etc, /var and /home.
<Fleischlego> soundray: Well, copy it back, then upgrade to dapper, if you want it that way. :)
<graft> Fleischlego: backing up /usr is almost certainly unnecessary
<twb> Fleischlego: correctly designed ubuntu/debian packages will not put config data anywhere else.
<whiter> how do i remove the ftp's i visited with nautilis
<whiter> from the side bar
<whiter> erm the left of the screen it shows up under the folders
<twb> whiter: drag them away?
<`_Zielony> I have a question, how can I check what version of KDe is installed ?
<graft> `_Zielony: dpkg -l | grep kdebase
<`_Zielony> thx
<twb> `_Zielony: dpkg -l kde...
<whiter> twb, cant
<twb> Fred: beat me.
<twb> Uh, graft: beat me.
<soundray> Fleischlego, saving etc is a good idea if you put a lot of work into it.  Even if you end up using it as a reference.
<IdleOne> how do I use nautilus to burn iso's and what is nautilus? :)
<soundray> Fleischlego, I did that when I upgraded from Debian to Warty.
<twb> IdleOne: Ctrl+L, burn:/// RET
<Mordof> bleh, nvidia's website is down
<whiter> its like explorer idleone
<shinydan> It looks as though I've managed to confuse my system into ignoring my CD-Rom, as on the pastebin site. Any ideas?
<Mordof> is there anotehr way to get the current nvidia drivers?
<KatteKra1> Can someone here tell me how to tell ubuntu to open downloaded MSword files with OOo ?
<anto9us> IdleOne, right click the iso and select burn
<whiter> shinydan can you pastebin "mount"
<twb> KatteKra1: right-click on a .doc file, choose properties, third tab is an associate with program dialog.
<jebuscian> hey
<adam__> holy cow...newb here. Didnt relaize there was a whole IRZC channel for ubuntu users
<Mordof> adam__, yup ;)
<KatteKra1> twb: thanks - I'll give that a go :)
<ompaul> IdleOne, right click on an iso image and select write to disk, it is a program similar in some ways to a file manager but just an order or 20 more powerful :-)-
<soundray> Fleischlego, okay?
<_jason> adam__: there are several actually
<Artan1s> _jason: Installed: 0.80
<adam__> question...how many of you have both kde and gnome on your computer and which do you prefer?
<Artan1s> twb: was I supposed to?
<_jason> Artan1s: hrmm indeed, what does 'startx' do
<Fleischlego> soundray: Ok. /var /etc /home then. :)
<GigaClon> it starts X
<IdleOne> ompaul:  anto9us   and everybody else thanks
<Artan1s> _jason: one second
<shinydan> whiter: done
<tatters> is there a way to find what package is in which repos?
<Fleischlego> soundray: reinstall. copy it back, dist-upgrade
<GigaClon> adam__, I have both and I prefer GNOME
<Mordof> adam__, i have both, i prefer gnome (im running ubuntu distro.. well kde crashed on me so i figured id leave it alone)
<jebuscian> !seen ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul is currently on #ubuntu-offtopic (5h 33m 5s) #ubuntu-ie (5h 33m 5s) #ubuntu (5h 33m 5s)
<soundray> Fleischlego, what were you trying to fix by upgrading the kernel?
<anto9us> hi adam__, yes, there are several channels full of ubuntu users, type /msg chanserv list *ubuntu*
<Chrisx1> !update
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Chrisx1
<Chrisx1> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Artan1s> _jason: it said it couldnt compile keymap  and gave me a list of warnings and gave me the command prompt again
<Fleischlego> soundray: Some weird version conflict module problem
* ompaul wonders if I ever leave this place
<adam__> cool thanks
<runaros> I need install help for Ubuntu Linux 5.10, and hope this is the right forum to ask in. My problem is a bit weird: During installation, the computer just freeze when trying to install the Grub boot loader. Has anyone experienced such problems before?
<IdleOne> ompaul:  save in folder?
<_jason> Artan1s: you are using breezy badger?
<KatteKra1> twb: hmmm it seems that it was already set to use OOo - I think my problem might be with Firefox.
<ompaul> IdleOne, why - you want to burn it do you not?
<Artan1s> _jason: yes
<Fleischlego> soundray: My soundcards were not detected anymore and the snd-* modules were not loadable.
<IdleOne> ompaul:  yes but it defaults to Home
<naetrick> Hey guys, when trying to modprobe something, I get an "Invalid module format"
<naetrick> And dmesg gives me: "go7007_usb: version magic '2.6.15-ck4 SMP preempt 386 4KSTACKS gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.15-ck4 SMP 386 4KSTACKS gcc-3.4'
<naetrick> Notice no "preempt" in the "should be" string. What does this mean... how should I fix it?
<graft> runaros: odds are your CD download was corrupted
<ompaul> IdleOne, in that right click on an *.iso image  then choose "write to disk"
<Fleischlego> soundray: A reset of the kernel to it original state via apt did not work
<IdleOne> ompaul:  I did
<twb> Who invokes me?!
<_jason> Artan1s: one second, read some threads on the forums about your problem
<soundray> Fleischlego, by then, your system was messed up...
<_jason> reading*
<Artan1s> _jason: ok, do you have a link to the forums?
<ompaul> IdleOne, so your machine does not see the burner, is that what your trying to tell me?
<ompaul> IdleOne, at a guess :-0-
<Artan1s> _jason: if not im sure i can find it
<twb> Anybody know what part of the GNOME session is responsible for making OO.o see fonts and use an industrial-esque theme?
<soundray> twb, I did, but that was 15 minutes ago.
<_jason> Artan1s: ubuntuforums.org, I searched for 'compile keymap'
<Mordof> twb, KatteKra1 did
<IdleOne> ompaul:  I guess so
<ompaul> IdleOne, at a guess :-) the 0 was a mistake
<twb> When I start it from xinit, I get nothing.  Nothing!
<Mordof> oh i guess _jason did too
<Chrisx1> !univers
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Chrisx1
<Chrisx1> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Artan1s> _jason: there were a list of other warnings as well, but they filled the screen
<[D-Tail] > good evening all! :-)
<Chrisx1> is dapper released yet?
<soundray> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due april 20, 2006. Be warned that it's not yet stable but you are encouraged to help out with testing - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing.
<ompaul> IdleOne, >>cat /etc/fstab<< paste the output into paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me the url
<[D-Tail] > I got a little question about the new fglrx-drivers -- I can't get them installed somehow
<runaros> graft: I figured so at first. But I had two different Cd's at hand. The first was a cd I'd burned myself (downloading the ISO and burned it), the other was an "official" cd that my girlfriend brought home from the university. Both containing version 5.10, and both presenting me with the exact same problem
<IdleOne> ompaul:  ok gimme a sec
<[D-Tail] > can anyone help me with that fglrx problem?
<zeusmati> need help with the Ubuntu installation
<anto9us> !ask
<Artan1s> _jason: I appreciate your help, by the way.
<zeusmati> !ask
<fangorious> how do I get vim to enable syntax highlighting by default for files it knows how to syntax highlight? (rather than ':syntax on' every time I start it)
<soundray> Fleischlego, good luck, and get yourself a less disgusting nick :)
<[D-Tail] > has anyone already got fglrx 8.22.5 installed?
<Fleischlego> soundray: LOL.
<Artan1s> _jason: is your ubuntu forums name _jason as well? Im going to put you as my refererr
<Fleischlego> soundray: Thanks much for help. :)
<djm62> can anyone recommend an accelerated/speed reading package for ubuntu?
<fangorious> [D-Tail] , yes
<[D-Tail] > fangorious: how did you get it to work?
<amphi> fangorious: echo 'syn on' >> ~/.vimrc
<fangorious> amphi, thanks
<djm62> (read and speed are bad apt-cache searches)
<_jason> Artan1s: okay, seems like it was a bug so we are going to try to update the packages on your system first.  Are you a new linux user?
<[D-Tail] > I just upgraded my xorg-driver-fglrx package, fglrx-control and fglrx-kernel-$(uname -r)
<rewt_> why wont my gdesklets load on startup? i put them in the session and startup tab?
<whiter> how do i instlal w32 codecs?
<fangorious> [D-Tail] , http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<[D-Tail] > and now DRI doesn't work anymore
<alec_guiness> what would the command be to mount an ntfs windows share?
<zeusmati> !ask
<ompaul> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<amphi> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Artan1s> _jason: I had slackware on this same computer all of about a day, there were some errors on the install, so I asked around and was referred to ubuntu and here I am.  So to answer your question, yes I am new.
<Operator23> Hello; I've got ubuntu set up on a load of old, crappy compuers in the local boys & girls club. I only had time to install last time I was there, and the net settings aren't up yet
<[D-Tail] > fangorious: the apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx command results in an error here...
<sskk> I have a 5.04 version of ubuntu running on my disc-less laptop. Is it worth upgrading to 5.10? (By the way: is there a shortcut for upgrading, or do I have to reformat and reinstall?)
<[D-Tail] > the rest can be deleted though
<IdleOne> ompaul:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8667
<Operator23> Anyone have expereience with a zoomx5 modem/router?
<Operator23> Things seem OK, but net connections aren't going through
<trevorv> Hi, does anyone know where I can lay my hand on a Dapper flight-4 .iso? the links on the wiki dont seem to work
<zeusmati> need help with the Ubuntu installation, i had an error during the base system installation
<Operator23> I'm helping over the phone
<Ng> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Cylindric> well, that didn't work.  I think I'm not going to get it working any time soon :(
<Ng> sskk: ^^
<Ng> sskk: as to whether or not it's worth it, only you can decide that
<GigaClon> sskk, i like breezy
<Ng> sskk: nothing huge changes really, it's just all a little better
<fangorious> [D-Tail] , what error?
<_jason> Artan1s: okay, do the following: 'nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and then uncomment all of the online repositories, anything that starts with 'deb'.  If cdrom is listed at the top, comment that. (comments jsut start with a #)
<GigaClon> except they took the terminal out of the desktop context menu
<tatters> is there a way to find what sourcelist hostsentry might be on?
<fangorious> is there a way to specify network proxy settings in xchat-gnome? (or konversation)
<djm62> Operator23: can you localise the problem? can you ping the router? can you ping google by IP address?
<Operator23> Actually, simple question number 1: if eth0 is active and modem/router combo is correctly configured and seen from the computer, why might the internet be inaccessible?
<fangorious> GigaClon, install 'nautilus-open-terminal'
<Operator23> Router= pinged
<[D-Tail] > fangorious: 'found error during processing of 'xorg-driver-fglrx'. E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)'
<Operator23> can access web configuration macguffin
<Artan1s> _jason ok, 1 minute
<Operator23> Cannot load webpages
<djm62> Operator23: can you ping outside the network?
<Operator23> keep in mind, on site there is just a poor college girl who hardly know what linux is, and I'm phoning her.
<rewt_> why wont my gdesklets load on startup? i put them in the session and startup tab?
<mevjen> i am really new, how do i know if i am running on x386 or 686?
<[D-Tail] > fangorious: do you have any clue yet?  ;-)
<fangorious> hrm, have you tried posting in the discussion thread for the howto I linked? mlonker (the author of the HOWTO) keeps current in that thread, so he's likely to see it and respond
<Operator23> Saints my grammar's gone to hell. Anyway, no idea, doesn't seem that way - let me get back in phone contact
<[D-Tail] > ah
<rewt_> mev...what processor u got?
<ompaul> IdleOne, have you got a blank CD in that drive?
<[D-Tail] > thanks, I'll try that...
<IdleOne> ompaul:  yes
<djm62> Operator23: ping 66.249.93.99 should work
<mevjen> amd athlon xp
<Operator23> dandy
<djm62> Operator23: or the modem part of modem/router's not working
<tatters> id check the box has an ip allocated first maybe first?
<fangorious> [D-Tail] , are you tring to install an old copy of the Ati binary, or the one packaged by ubuntu?
<mevjen> rewt_: amd athlon xp
<rewt_> xp what?
<mevjen> 2700
<[D-Tail] > fangorious: what do you mean with 'old copy'?
<[D-Tail] > I simply downloaded the newest packages and thought of installing them over the old ones...
<[D-Tail] > which apparently didn't work
<GigaClon> mevjen, what does uname -r say when you type it into a terminal
<ompaul> IdleOne, do this On the menu there is an option Computer - choose this, there will be a dialog box what does it say about the CD rom below it
<zeusmati> can anybody help me?
<Artan1s> _jason I commented the CDROM and uncommented all the deb, when I tried to Write out it said access denied
<mevjen> ok its 386
<rewt_> yes 386
<tatters> is there a way to find what sourcelist /repos a package might be on?
<ompaul> IdleOne, places / computer that is
<_jason> Artan1s: heh sorry, I should have asked you to do 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<djm62> Operator23: if that works, try ping www.google.com, if that fails, try to reconfigure the modem bit
<mevjen> i am confused though my nvidia graphics drivers arent giving me very high screen res
<fangorious> [D-Tail] , you said you're trying to remove xorg-driver-fglrx, so I was wondering if it's the ubuntu one, or one created from installing an older revision of the Ati binary driver
<Artan1s> _jason no problem. Be right back
<GigaClon> is there a quick and easy guide to setting up fluxbox from ubuntu
<[D-Tail] > fangorious: I don't know for sure - how do I check?
<rewt_> in x.conf there should be something about resolutions
<IdleOne> ompaul:  icon for is CD-ROM Drive
<albacker> hey guys how should i edit /etc/fstab lines so the user can acces /media/hda1 [windows partition]   without getting permision denied ?
<Operator23> Woop
<rewt_> GigaClon if you find one, let me know ;)
<ompaul> IdleOne, exactly what is written below it
<ompaul> IdleOne, the precise text
<_jason> ubotu: tell albacker about mountwindows
<Chris_Tucker> i just added an ISA nic to my system, but its not showing up, only my PCI one... whats wrong?
<IdleOne> ompaul:  CD-ROM DRive
<fangorious> [D-Tail] , is this your first attempt at installing the binary driver from Ati? (what version are you uninstalling 'dpkg -l xorg-driver-fglrx')
<Operator23> Sory I poped offfff
<sorush20> hi guys play back is bad and slow I have enabled dma for all my device.. hardware is fast.. but I think my video overlay is not working well any on think they could help out.. ?
<sorush20> (22:05:00) sorush20: The problem is because I have a graphics chip that apparently dosen't have full dri supported..
<sorush20> (22:05:18) sorush20: I have looked at the xorg config and logs but no sue really ..
<sorush20> (22:05:28) sorush20: anyone want to trouble shoot with me?
<_jason> albacker: see the table towards the middle of that link
<IdleOne> ompaul:  CD-ROM Drive
<ompaul> IdleOne, it does not support that drive burning
<GigaClon> if you google for "fluxbox guide" you get a gentoo guide
<Operator23> Anyway, disaster delayed - they're shutting things down until Thrusday, when i can go on-site to set things up.
<vanguardist> hello. I just upgraded to dapper
<[D-Tail] > fangorious: [ri  xorg-driver-fg 8.22.5-1] 
<Operator23> So, thankfully, nothing to worry about.
<vanguardist> what's the package I need for mp3 gstreamer playback?
<albacker> _jason, ok, the do already outomount, only that i have to su first.
<[D-Tail] > 'ri' as in, badly installed, I figure ;-)
<Artan1s> _jason: done
<IdleOne> ompaul:  so I cant burn cd's then is what your telling me
<vanguardist> totem/rythmbox are not working
<Operator23> I'd worry about the lab being closed if the computers had worked previous to this.
<_jason> albacker: right, see the table in the link.  it explains permissions
<rewt_> totem = the suck
<rewt_> always crashes me
<ompaul> IdleOne, mine says CD-RW Drive, and yes that is what I am telling you about that drive, which I find strange
<vanguardist> rewt_: yeah true, but I would like it to work
<_jason> Artan1s: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vanguardist> for consistency's sake
<albacker> _jason, k, thanks.
<Operator23> Anyway, I'm pretty sure my setup instructions got garbled over the phone, so I'll fix things up quick in person.
<vanguardist> gstreamer-mad is not working it seems
<IdleOne> ompaul: is it possible i need cetain drivers for it?
<ompaul> IdleOne, does the drive have any numbers printed on the outside
<Chris_Tucker> i just added an ISA nic to my system, but its not showing up, only my PCI one... whats wrong?
<mevjen> anyone know how i can get my full screen res?
<Operator23> I'm just glad this place exists so I can burst in here with everything in flames and cry for help.
<pianoboy3333> Has anyone here figured out a way to play m4p's the file u get from the itunes store?
<Operator23> Thanks.
<IdleOne> ompaul:  nope
<Operator23> Out.
<sorush20> her ei sthe best info I have been able to get ... http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart3.shtml, for the chips
<djm62> pianoboy3333: you need to crack the DRM, I think
<ompaul> IdleOne, does it say Compact Disk Rewritable
<fangorious> [D-Tail] , if you're logged into that machine and X is running, maybe that's preventing you from uninstalling it
<ompaul> IdleOne, or writeable
<pianoboy3333> djm62, and how?
<[D-Tail] > ok - so I should shut down X first?
<IdleOne> ompaul:  on the CD?
<[D-Tail] > what 'driver' should I specify in my xorg.conf afterwards?
<ompaul> IdleOne, on the drive
<[D-Tail] > 'ati' or so?
<djm62> pianoboy3333: after which, gstreamer-faad (or something faad) is the right widget
<IdleOne> ompaul:  no it doesnt
<fangorious> pianoboy3333, check out jHymn to remove the encryption, or use PyMusique to buy (doesn't encrypt the file)
<Chris_Tucker> i just added an ISA nic to my system, but its not showing up, only my PCI one... whats wrong?
<rewt_> why wont my gdesklets load on startup? i put them in the session and startup tab?
<[D-Tail] > fangorious: and in a terminal, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' is just enough to stop X?
<djm62> fangorious: that was what I was trying to dredge from me neurons :)
<[D-Tail] > or does  a command 'stopx' exists (much like startx)?
<rewt_> ctrl alt backspace
<rewt_> will kill x
<fangorious> [D-Tail] , the gdm stop should do it
<mevjen> how do i get back into gnome after pressing ctrl+alt+bckspc
<djm62> [D-Tail] : /etc/init.d/gdm stop (or even restart) is the way to do it
<rewt_> start x
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, pianoboy3333: PyMusique has been replaced by SharpMusique (according to their web site).
<mevjen> ok thx
<ompaul> IdleOne, then I suggest it is not a *normal* drive, most of them tell you speed or something on the outside
<rewt_> yep
<[D-Tail] > ok... rewt_: I dislike to explicitly kill programs ;-)
<ompaul> IdleOne, just one point this is a PC
<pianoboy3333> tonyyarusso: but what will get the encryption off?
<rewt_> hehe
<fangorious> tonyyarusso, cool
<[D-Tail] > fangorious: then I should apt-get remove the remaining packages... and then what?
<Artan1s> _jason: damn, I need to be connected to the internet dont I?
<pianoboy3333> how do u start xubuntu-desktop?
<IdleOne> ompaul: this drive came from a Dell PC and I have used on the Dell to burn iso's
<sskk> what is a command to identify what version of ubuntu I'm currently on?
<tonyyarusso> pianoboy3333: Well maybe SM doesn't encrypt either, I'm not sure.
<fangorious> pianoboy3333, i don't think it decrypts, but you can check. I think it just allows you to buy them without encryption
<hatake_kakashi> sskk: cat /proc/version
<_jason> Artan1s: hrmm yeah, is that not possible?
<sskk> thanks
<IdleOne> ompaul:  yes this is a pc Im on
<Artan1s> _jason: I cant connect to the internet with that computer but...
<hatake_kakashi> sskk: np
<fangorious> [D-Tail] , after you've removed them, you can try rebuilding and reinstalling them
<learner_learner> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<[D-Tail] > well... gonna try reinstalling them now
<jhons2> Hi all- can anyone take a installation question>
<ompaul> IdleOne, okay do me a favour - check that it is not set cable select, it should be set master or slave to make sure there are no issues in that space
<[D-Tail] > thanks in advance and you'll see me here back again ;-)
<Artan1s> _jason: an error did occur during install at about 75% of putting the packages in and im thinking there was a problem with the partition because it said it was only 2.1 gb when my HDD is 20gb
<Fleischlego> Ok, guys. I'm out again. Thanks for help, I'm off crashing my head into a wall or something. :)
<pianoboy3333> What do you do to use xubuntu?
<pianoboy3333> !xfce
<ubotu> xfce is, like, totally, a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
* fangorious hides under a rock
<IdleOne> ompaul:  I believe it set cable select
<rewt_> how exactly do you type directly to someone?
<ompaul> IdleOne, I accuse that setting of causing you pain
<_jason> Artan1s: that's probably why, I think you should format and try again
<IdleOne> ompaul:  Ill change it to master and be back to let you know how it turns out :)
<fangorious> rewt_, you can use '/msg nickname' if you don't want it displayed in the channel
<ompaul> IdleOne, well to test you just right click on the iso and away you go
<Artan1s> _jason: ok. Im going to do it manually this time.  Thanks for the help, Ill let you know how it went
<IdleOne> ompaul:  yup :)
<_jason> Artan1s: good luck
<Artan1s> _jason: thanks
<jhons2> Can you choose which harddrive you want to install to in the installer?
<ompaul> IdleOne, enjoy c u soon
<rewt_> Anyone got any idea about my application start up?
<fangorious> jhons2, yes
<pianoboy3333> How do u use xfce in ubuntu? I have xubuntu-desktop
<Mauricio> (nick
<ompaul> you know when you figure out the stuff that gets fixed over IRC sometimes you just gotta be amazed
<fangorious> pianoboy3333, from the login screen, try the sessions button
<jhons2> ok because I was installing Kubuntu and I dont think it ever did
<rewt_>  my gdesklets wont load on startup? i put them in session and startup tab? marked # 50?
<amonkey> where can i get advice about ffmpeg? it won't accept a ogm as input, although mplayer uses ffmpeg to play ogms.
<rewt_> arg its making meh mad
<pianoboy3333> ok
<ompaul> pianoboy3333, in a terminal do "sudo update alternatives all"
<ompaul> !heh
<ubotu> Many would say that heh is #debian's favourite word, so not a good idea for your nick if you want hilighting to work.  "heh" is not punctuation, so do not use it as such.  Or http://odinnet.ath.cx/~erik/heh
<tonyyarusso> rewt_: Just have them running when you log out next time.
<rewt_> i do
* ompaul rofl
<tonyyarusso> rewt_: Save session?
<jhons2> Can you choose which harddrive you want to install to in the installer fo Kubuntu? ( I forgot to say i was installing Kubuntu)
<thomas> When I press reply in evolution my signature is the the very buttom, under the mail I'm replying. How do I get it to be above the mail I'm replying?
<bliss> helloall
<_jason> ompaul: aww 404
<ompaul> _jason, I meant to do heh!
<hatake_kakashi> jhons2: yes, but imo 5.04 (Hoary) seems a little buggy, so physically unplug either the power cable or the data cable off the other hard drives before approaching installation and you should be set
<_jason> ompaul: heh
<ompaul> so we start with one error the factiod has been fixed
<bliss> i have ssh conection on port 22 localhost if I try on my machine at home no problem but from outside cannot connect  please help
<jhons2> hatake_kakashi do i need to worry about that with 5.10?
<Rawplayer> FA
<anTiX> why don't I have java-package? I have multiverse..
<rehpotsirhc> bliss, are you behind a router?
<ompaul> Rawplayer, ahh come on, how do we manage to maintain a G rating
<fangorious> what rehpotsirhc said
<Rawplayer> ;p
<bliss> yes but I have opened port 22 ssh on router
<rehpotsirhc> did you try opening another port and seeing if you could connect?
<thomas> anyone proficient in evolution?
<fangorious> bliss, do you have more than one machine behind the router?
<ompaul> thomas, ask a specific question
<thomas> When I press reply in evolution my signature is the very buttom, under the mail I'm replying. How do I get it to be above the mail I'm replying?
<bliss> no only one
<djm62> thomas: in evolution, aye, but not with that question
<fangorious> thomas, well I haven't quite developed my third eye yet, but it's coming along nicely
<hatake_kakashi> jhons2: not sure, give it a try, if at boot it does not seem to work, then you can try my method
<sizzam> anyone know of a good guide for a new linux user to learn about different system logs to keep an eye on, to watch for intrusion attempts, app errors, etc?
<fangorious> bliss, try it on some random port, like 16022
<ompaul> thomas, (A) your defying convention (B) recompile the software to do what you want - don't call it evoltuion though :)  and I am not an expert
<fangorious> bliss, maybe your ISP blocks incoming traffic on port 22
<larsemil> i have a really weird problem. just recently installed ubuntu and was really happy with the look. so i restarted my computer and now i have the ugly edubuntu... how change back?
<djm62> sizzam: have a look through the log files... if you do it read-only you can't do any harm
<thomas> ompaul, ok I'm new to this...
<sizzam> djm62, where do i find the log files
<hatake_kakashi> larsemil: its probably just the themes, etc
<djm62> sizzam: /var/log/ is a good start
<bliss> I thibk its a difference between localhost and my ip address which is a reverese dns to my domain name
<whiter> hm
<ompaul> thomas, - the thing is that in email we all put sigs at the bottom of the mail then they get removed if the client is clever at the far end which is good and so the world rotates
<whiter> i downloaded the w32 codecs
<whiter> but i still cant play this movie
<whiter> through firefox, im trying to play an <embed src> thing
<pianoboy3333> xfce is weird........'
<sizzam> djm62, thanks, are you familiar with the dmesg command? if so, what logs does that check
<bliss> localhost and ip address are different when trying to connect from outside?
<jhons2> hatake_kakashi: would there be any risk in formatting my windows drive?
<larsemil> hatake_kakashi, well my loginscreen is also edubuntu..
<ogra> larsemil, uninstall edubuntu-artwork ... why did you install it if you dont like it ?
<larsemil> ogra,  i did not...
<djm62> sizzam: always a good reference, man dmesg ;)
<hatake_kakashi> jhons2: are you planning to make it a linux only install or dualboot?
<ompaul> pianoboy3333, no it is closer to classic X
<ogra> larsemil, packages dont install themselves out of the blue ...
<jhons2> hatake_kakashi: dual boo, but i have two hard drives
<thomas> ompaul, Ok I'm not sure if I get the arguement. Why dont you want the signature right after what you have written in a mail?
<djm62> sizzam: not meant as a rebuff.  I don't remember offhand, and there's no more point in me looking it up than you doing it
<pianoboy3333> ompaul: what is? xubuntu-desktop?
<ogra> larsemil, you either installed edubuntu-desktop or edubuntu-artwork ... (the first depends on the latter)
<larsemil> ogra well i do know that. i installed ubuntu, installed atidrivers, rebooted, and baaam! there was edubuntu
<ompaul> thomas, when you send me a reply I know my address / phone number / slogan / web site
<ompaul> pianoboy3333, yeap
<bliss> ok thanks for feedback I will have to think about it  maybe when not so hectic
<hatake_kakashi> jhons2: it shouldn't really affect it imo, but there might be a chance that it will.. I mean ubuntu/kubuntu not booting up. With dualboot it should not affect it
<ompaul> thomas, does that make sense
<ogra> larsemil, the edubuntu-artwork package containsd the tehems, just uninstall it ...
<ogra> *themes
<fangorious> localhost is different from your public (and even your private) IP address
<fangorious> bliss
<kbrooks> fangorious, localhost resolves to 127.0.0.1
<bliss> yep fangorious
<thomas> ompaul, Yes but you don't know mine! I mean I want to write the mail finish it off with my signature, and underneath I want the mail history
<kbrooks> which, well, should be dself explanatory
<pianoboy3333> fangorious: isn't localhost your computer only?
<fangorious> kbrooks, yes, it sounded like bliss was asking if that was the case, and i forgot to preced the comment with his nick
<ompaul> thomas, when you send your first I see it do I not - when I hit reply it cuts it off
<jhons2> hatake_kakashi: so i just need to unplug my primary(windows) drive?
<bliss> i am lost who is talking to who
<fangorious> bliss, does your routing have a log for incoming requests?
<hatake_kakashi> jhons2: that's only if it does not work
<bliss> I am not sure I will look
* MetaMorfoziS bye all
<ompaul> thomas, also check out how your mail client follows a thread, and now your talking about something called top posting which is flame war material - go to #ubuntu-offtopic for a discussion on that
<fangorious> bliss, I was responding to you, but forgot to but your name at the front of my comment, so a couple people responded to me as if i was asking a question
<thomas> ompaul, but the sign is under what you have written.
<bliss> its a ag241 linksys 4 port switch
<ompaul> thomas, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<thomas> ompaul, ok thanks
<jhons2> hatake_kakashi: ok as long as i will have a HD choice during the installation of Kubuntu 5.10  I tried installing it but it went into installation, and i rebooted and windows had an error and i had to rollback
<IdleOne> ompaul:  changing drive from cable select to master didnt work :|
<fangorious> bliss, that doesn't mean anything to me. you'll have to either read the product documentation or the admin tool (web page?)
<hatake_kakashi> jhons2: hopefully your bootloader is grub, and I don't see how that would have a major affect on dualbooting part
<tonyyarusso> Would it be possible to install something and run processes from an ftp server I have access too?  I have some webspace through my ISP, and I was pondering if it's possible to say have Gaim running on it to do buddy pounces even if my computer's off.  Any idea?
<jhons2> hatake_kakashi: i thought that grub was included in the kubuntu install
<fangorious> tonyyarusso, if their ftp server has a remote code execution exploit (like a buffer overflow or something). but that could result in criminal charges
<ompaul> IdleOne, I have nothing further for you on that - pity really, I wonder if the burning was done by a software drive and the drive is not atapi
<tonyyarusso> fangorious: That would not be good.  Need a clean criminal record to cross the border and stuff!
* marseillai vous souhaite une bonne nuit!
<IdleOne> ompaul:  thanks for trying :)
<sizzam> is there a log i can check for failed attempts to ssh into my box?
<hatake_kakashi> jhons2: it is, but it also has lilo bootloader as a fallback installation for bootloader. Some people can get lilo bootloader to work with windows, other's can't, your mileage may vary
<amphi> sorush20: what card is it?
<tonyyarusso> fangorious: You can have things that are executable for web sites though, like cgi scripts, so what's different about this?
<fangorious> sizzam, /var/log/daemon.log comes to mind
<IdleOne> ompaul:  I guess Ill just have to install drive onto my windows pc and burn from there ...pity really I was hoping to make a full jump to linux
<amphi> sorush20: n/m, I looked at scrollback
<fangorious> sizzam, also /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages
<fangorious> tonyyarusso, I'm assuming your ISP doesn't offer an FTP server for you to run arbitraty programs on their server through
<jhons2> hatake_kakashi: thanks for your help
<sizzam> thanx
<hatake_kakashi> jhons2: np
<fangorious> tonyyarusso, if your ISP doesn't mind you running gaim on their servers, you can just ask them. If they do mind, subversive attempts to do saw would be trespassing on their network
<bliss> no logs found only thing being blocked is under heading block WAN requests and a box is checked  which says block anonymous internet requests
<ompaul> IdleOne, you can - but not with that drive - be aware when you go to buy new hardware for your linux box that it should be supported - check on mailing lists and google first
<fangorious> bliss, did you try forwarding a different port on your router to port 22 on the private machine?
<tonyyarusso> fangorious: Okay, that stuff all makes sense.  What I don't know at this point though is how something like that would be different from scripts for a web site.  Just in purpose, or is there something different about how they need to be run?
<IdleOne> ompaul:  will do
<aleitner> can dapper (based on dapper flight 3) be installed and then run from a usb hdd/memstick?
<mark__> hey, I'm having some major problems with my other monitor :\. I've managed to get both of them to work in dual mode (xinema or something), but the second one is all screwd up etc
<mark__> and I have no idea how to fix it
<mark__> i can paste my xorg.conf somehwere if you want
<ompaul> IdleOne, to be honest most out of the box burners work - something very strange there
<fangorious> tonyyarusso, tehnically it's all just code. but you have to adhere to the terms of service
<tonyyarusso> fangorious: Ah.  So it's an agreement matter, rather than a technical one?
<IdleOne> ompaul:  can the fact that its from Dell have something to do with it?
<IdleOne> ompaul:  drive is only 2 years old
<tonyyarusso> aleitner: Don't know why not, as long as you can boot to that through the bios and/or bootloader.
<richie_> hi
<ompaul> IdleOne, the other drive on that cable was not set to CS or master was it?
<aleitner> tonyyarusso: great. then i will give it a try...
<IdleOne> ompaul:  there is no other drive
<ompaul> IdleOne, is the hard drive on CS?
<IdleOne> hmmm
* ompaul wonders if that would impact the other drive ....
<bliss> fangorious what do you mean by a different port
<ompaul> stanger things have happened
<IdleOne> ompaul:  guess Ill have to look to make sure
<leE_> don't suppose there's anyone around that's feeling charitable with help for package management traumas? :)
<richie_> hi
<ompaul> !ask
<richie_> dfsadfsafsdfsadfsadfsdsdfdfasf
<hatake_kakashi> if both hard disks are on CS and are on the same cable, it should not matter
<IdleOne> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<ompaul> !+ask
<ubotu> ask is, like, totally, just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answers. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<E> I love ubuntu, and I would want to install it in my office, but use the full disc, not a partition, and now I need to recover some office files not the xp. What can I do?
<ompaul> richie_, no don't go there
<X-GueSt> ppl
<Foodcoman> Google fatique, has anyone worked with Hardware RAID 0 SCSI and got grub to work and load the kernel?  Compaq Proliant DL380 in this case?
<X-GueSt> can someone get me any help with Xgl ?
<fangorious> bliss, on your router you have port 22 on the WAN side forwarding to port 22 on some private IP address (the IP of your machine running sshd)
<X-GueSt> plz? :)
<fangorious> X-GueSt, there's a howto in the dapper forum on ubuntuforums.org
<mark__> can someone tell me the non-GUI command to configure xfgl
<richie_> dont go where
<fangorious> X-GueSt, I don't think it is supported in breezy
<X-GueSt> fangorious, but it seems that the file of Xgl to download
<X-GueSt> the link is broken
<X-GueSt> im using dapper
<X-GueSt> :p
<richie_> im trying to change the colour of me fonts and name
<X-GueSt> fangorious, btw do I realy hav to do so many sh*t to get it working ? :|
<fangorious> bliss, try forwarding port 16022 on the router's WAN interface to your machine (in case your ISP blocks incoming traffic on port 22)
<fangorious> X-GueSt, no idea, I'm running breezy so haven't looked at the howto beyond that it's linked from the dapper forum
<amphi> X-GueSt: the price of the bleeding edge
<E> Some body can help????
<E> I installed ubuntu  in my pc office, but use the full disc partition, not a portion, and now I need to recover some office files not the xp. What can I do?
* Xenguy ignores the bleeding edge ;-) ...
<tonyyarusso> E: You saying you overwrote the entire disk and now you want something that was on it?
<fangorious> E: if you deleted your windows partition i don't think it's recoverble without paying a data recovery service
<Xenguy> E: run for you backups =)
<mindamp> no matter which ftp server i install... it always hangs on the directory listing...
<mindamp> anyone seen this before?
<Xenguy> *your
<tonyyarusso> E: Hopefully you thought to make them.
<ribaldjester> I am having trouble compiling a kernel module - I keep getting GCC errors
<ribaldjester> like thus: gcc-3.4: command not found
<bliss> i have two sections on my router one is called single port forwarding the other option is called port range forwarding this is where sssh is plaved from 22 to 22
<Xenguy> mindamp: vsftpd ?
<Ng> ribaldjester: install the gcc-3.4 package
<mindamp> Xenguy... i have it installed now...
<mindamp> it hangs on directory listing as well
<mindamp> and proftpd
<E> I have a backup but with not all files
<fangorious> E: and just to get it out of the way, just in case, it's not a fault of the Ubuntu installer. that's just what happens when a partition is deleted and overwritten
<mindamp> ribaldjester... you need to install gcc
<Xenguy> mindamp: keep checking your configuration I guess <shrug>
<tonyyarusso> fangorious: Thanks for making that point.
<ribaldjester> Ng - how exactly? I though it was already installed?
<mindamp> whos Ng...
<amphi> E: you might be able to find bits and pieces with something like biew /dev/hda
<Ng> ribaldjester: it's not installed by default. you can use synaptic (in the System->Administration menu) or apt-get in a terminal
<mindamp> apt-get install gcc
<ribaldjester> ok - I'll try that again..thanks
<Ng> mindamp: that will install gcc 4
<tonyyarusso> E: Yeah, either you need to shell out some dough or learn to live without, and learn from the experience to make more complete backups or not overwrite entire disks.
<mindamp> no one has had this ftp daemon issue?
<mindamp> cuase its happend on EVERY server i have setup with Ubuntu..
<Xenguy> ribaldjester: you may need to install gcc-3.4
<mindamp> 20+
<mindamp> and its a major issue for me...
<Stormx2> !dkpg
<ubotu> Stormx2: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Stormx2> !xorg
<ubotu> hmm... xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ribaldjester> hrmmm apt-get install sez - gcc is already the newest version.
<Ng> ribaldjester: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<ribaldjester> lemme try synaptic
<sorush20> amphi: sorry I'm back...
<fangorious> mindamp, i haven't managed an ftp server in about 4 years, and it was pretty much a default rollout on a single machine
<Ng> the gcc package is 4.0, but you need 3.4 to compile kernel modules
<sorush20> here is my log look at line 160, don't I need this module for 3d?
<Ng> everything else in ubuntu afaik is compiled with 4.0, but the kernel always needs older versions
<Xenguy> ribaldjester: you may need to install gcc-3.4
<ribaldjester> ah now I get Package gcc-3.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ribaldjester> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ribaldjester> is only available from another source
<ribaldjester> E: Package gcc-3.4 has no installation candidate
<ribaldjester> do I need to update my apt-get repositories?
<Ng> quite possibly
<fangorious> ribaldjester, couldn't hurt
<E> I know that, now
<Xenguy> !tell ribaldjester about repos
<Ng> although that suggests your apt sources might be broken
<Stormx2> ribaldjester: what do you mean, update?
<E> I put the disc as slave and I could check it with easy recovery and see some files but it will delay 89 hours and incressing to check all the disc, exist other software to do that?
<IdleOne> !tell ribaldjester  about pastebin
<ribaldjester> thanks...reading
<mindamp> any REAL ubuntu folk in here?
<gnomefreak> ribaldjester: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin please so we can figure out what is wrong '
<mindamp> cause this is a serious issue...
<_jason> mindamp: what is that supposed to mean
<delaney> mindamp, define real?
<bliss> fangorious did you see my reply
<richie_> dfasd
<fangorious> bliss, missed it, let me check
<mindamp> uhmm... REAL = someone who knows what im talking about when it comes to the FTP daemon listing lag..
<delaney> whats up with richie
<gnomefreak> mindamp: ask your question if someone knows they will answer you
<Ng> mindamp: if you have found a bug, please report it to the ubuntu bug tracker at launchpad.net/malone/
<tatters> oh the old ftp listing thing
<E> ribaldjester:	what is gcc package?
<Psi-Jack> mindamp: Ego is not useful here. Ask your question and see if you get help.
<Ng> mindamp: mostly people in here are not ubuntu developers
<mindamp> so... flaming?
<mindamp> hrm
<Psi-Jack> mindamp: YOu started the flame, yourself, like a jerk. :p
<mindamp> oh right
<vanguardist> gah, the gst plugin for mp3 is not working. any ideas?
<fangorious> bliss, so you have the port range 22-22 forwarded to the private ip of your server
<Ng> we're, by and large, just volunteers here to help our fellow ubuntu users :)
* mindamp slaps himself
<mindamp> so no one here has setup an FTP server on a ubuntu box yet?
<delaney> mindamp,  i have.
<hatake_kakashi> mindamp: not I
<Psi-Jack> mindamp: Ask a specific question related to the problem you are having.
<mindamp> delaney... what daemon?
<mindamp> any problems?
<breezy> cool
<tatters> is there a way to find what sourcelist hostsentry might be on?
<delaney> proftpd
<bliss> yes its 193.168.1.64
<delaney> mindamp,  it was easy as pie i followed the instructions i got from google
<mindamp> delaney.. and you didn't have ANY issues with listings?
<delaney> mindamp,  none not a one
<gnomefreak> tatters: apt-cache policy hostsentry
<delaney> mindamp,  only problem i had was my dynamic ip
<mindamp> what FTP client do you use?
<ribaldjester> ok my sources.list is up at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8669
<Ng> delaney: packages.ubuntu.com will let you search all of the official repositories
<delaney> mindamp,  ive had people use filezilla firefox explorer etc
<Ng> I don't see hostsentry though
<catchphrase> whats the difference between qparted and gparted?
<Ng> portsentry, but no hostsentry
<delaney> Ng,  no no friend. thank you but i was responding to mindamps question
<Psi-Jack> mindamp: What exactly IS your problem?
<mike-e> how do i reconfigure the way ubuntu reads time from my machine
<Ng> catchphrase: one is for KDE, the other for Gnome
<nowotny> hello... I merged the free space(~5 Gb) I had on my disk with the main linux partition(~3 Gb) but df doesn't show that the partition got bigger... it's like it was before but gparted shows that the partition has 8 Gb... anyone knows what's going on...? :/
<catchphrase> Ng, ah thanks.
<Ng> delaney: oh sorry ;)
<InnerF|RE> ...
<delaney> Ng,  no worries mate. i appreciate that you took the time to help regardless thank you :)
<tombs> hi all
<tatters> I using webmin and portsentry and hostsentry and logcheck are all in there but I cannot find hostsentry anywhere
<Ng> nowotny: you probably need to resize the ext filesystem on the partition too
<bliss> fangrious yes its 193.168.1.64
<nowotny> Ng: how would I do that...? :/
<mike-e> how do i reconfigure the way ubuntu reads time from my machine
<Ng> nowotny: check "man resize2fs"
<Ng> nowotny: please read that carefully, but I'm pretty sure you can just run it on the partition in question and it will resize it to fit the new partition size
<Ng> nowotny: it's the kind of operation that will eat all your data if it fails ;)
<avinoam> Anyone have some experience with wine?
<fangorious> bliss, ok, try setting up a single port forward from por 16022 on the router's WAN interface to port 22 on 193.168.1.64
<jhons2> Is it ok if I swap my slave with my primary and install linux to the slave? Could i just change the boot order of the hard drives in the bios to select which OS i want?
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<Xenguy> avinoam: there's also #winehq
<nowotny> Ng: thanks... that's really reaffirming... :)
<Psi-Jack> delaney: *shrugs* He wouldn't ever specify his problem. Oh well. :)
<mark__> gnomefreak, are you any good when it comes to configuring your xorg.conf for two monitors?
<E> Norton have unformat or something like it, has ubuntu some utility in that way?
<breezy> how do i get rid of the grub loader??
<fangorious> bliss, then when you try to ssh to your server, use '-p 16022'
<Ng> nowotny: anything that fundementally rewrites a large section of a filesystem is seriously prone to not being able to recover gracefully from a failure, unfortunately ;)
<sorush20> guys Line 330 in the log how can I change it to enabled. ?
<gnomefreak> mark__: i only use one moniter (cant think of a reason for a second)
<delaney> Psi-Jack,  its ok. at least i tried.  i figure if i help people when i can maybe ill earn some help from others when i need it ;)
<hatake_kakashi> E: for ext3 there is lost+found folder.. and depending on your fs, there are various ways, some works, others don't
<fangorious> breezy, you mean to replace with lilo, or just flat out get rid of it (like to go back to windows)?
<Mordof> whats the package called for the C compiles n stuf
<nowotny> Ng: yea... too bad my whole system is on that partition... :/
<Mordof> compilers*
<Ng> nowotny: on the plus side, extending a filesystem doesn't involve a huge amount of rewriting, so the window for damage is quite small and resize2fs was written by a very smart guy :)
<Ng> nowotny: can you burn off important things to CD or so?
<bliss> not sure where WAN iterface is only two options like I said before
<mike-e> how do i reconfigure the way ubuntu reads time from my machine
<fangorious> Mordof, gcc
<mark__> oh snap, well gnomefreak . could you reccomend me some place for help. because my second monitor is has rectangles of the background all over it that are distrorted
<Xenguy> Mordof: build-essential
<breezy> with lilo the graphical loader
<Mordof> Xenguy, thanks
<mark__> http://mindtzar.pastebin.com/555091
<gnomefreak> Mordof: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mark__> my xorg conf
<Xenguy> Mordof: yw
<mark__> see anything criminal there
<mark__> :D
<Psi-Jack> delaney: Well. He really gave nothing to actually give him help for. His problem could've been a number of things. Had he actually supplied some background, I could have easily helped out. But with "any REAL ubuntu people here?" just doesn't float. :)
<mike-e> how do i reconfigure the way ubuntu reads time from my machine, ntp fails on boot
<tatters> I dont understand hostsenrty is out there but cannot find a link to download it
<avinoam> Anyone know what to do if you are successful installing a program in wine, but aren't able to run it?
<nowotny> Ng: yep... I made a copy with some windows tools...
<tatters> does anyone use webmin?
<gnomefreak> mark__: a few people that come in here have done it
<rewt_> What is launcher command to launch main menu?
<Psi-Jack> rewt_: Hey! I finally got the frackin thing to install.
<E> hatake_kakashi: could you please can be more especific ;-)
<fangorious> Psi-Jack, he actually asked his question 2 or 3 times that I saw before he said that, and nobody volunteered a response
<ribaldjester> gnomefreak: I've posted my sources - see anything missing? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8669
<delaney> Psi-Jack,  agreed it was arrogant on his part.  i got the impression perhaps he was having connection issues with active/passive perhaps.. who knows really.  im only pulling answers outta the air.
<delaney> naptime. bbl
<Ng> nowotny: well I fully expect the resize will work if you tell it the right things, I'm just making sure you're aware that this is more than just, say, moving a file :)
<gnomefreak> ribaldjester: yep
<imc_> hi, I have an urgent need to install a WPA supplicant in breezy; any good howtos out there?
<fangorious> Psi-Jack, granted I agree that he should have just assumed that meant nobody could help. but it wasn't his opening statement
<avinoam> Anyone know what to do if you are successful installing a program in wine, but aren't able to run it?
<Psi-Jack> fangorious: I wasn't here to actually see it. I just FINALLY got Kubuntu to install on one of my server boxes after a failed MD5Sum check on a package.
<jon_k> avinoam Anyone know what to do if you are successful installing a program in wine, but aren't able to run it?
<Mordof> how do ig et out of X?
<hatake_kakashi> E: its more of question that it depends, for certain filesystems, you can get recovery applications, not all the time will it work. The thing is, I don't really think there is an actual 'undeleter' for linux. Google around, you may find one, but it is obvious that you should be very careful when you are root
<fangorious> Psi-Jack, how you like it so far?
<gnomefreak> ribaldjester: put a # infront of the very first line the cdrom repo  than take the # away from the onther lines that start with deb
<bliss> fangrious   -----not surewhere WAN interface is as I said before only have two options single port forwarding and range port forwarding
<avinoam> jon_k, i can do setup, but then i can't start the program
<Robocision> Hiya.  What's the best way to obtain nvidia video and creative sound drivers?
<nowotny> Ng: I'm aware... I have just done some major partition resizing/moving/deleting/recreating...
<Ng> Mordof: you can get a console with ctrl-alt-f1, or slay X immediately with ctrl-alt-backspace (although it will probably restart immediately)
<breezy> well is lilo on ubuntu bootloader???
<jon_k> avinoam, any errors?
<Mordof> Ng, yeah it restarts
#ubuntu 2007-02-12
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: to remove kde stuff remoce libqt3-mt
<kitche> jonw: yes if the version is that high
<gnomefreak> jonw: its made for the feisty version of libc6
<Alarm> hello, i installed wine and not i tried the wine-config-sidenet-1.9.2-test2.tgz . but it doesnt create any shortcut in my kubuntu menu, in the console i get the error reating shortcut: Start -> Programs -> Accesories -> Notepad. err:menubuilder:InvokeShellLinker failed to fork and exec wineshelllink
<jonw> and I cant apt-get rebuild it somehow I suppose ?
<gnomefreak> jonw: no you would have to repackage it and change the depends. but it isnt in feisty that i can tell
<cheeseboy16> anyone reason why ubuntu wont let me change my background?
<cheeseboy16> anymore..
<jonw> shame, well thank you for your help all
<tiglionabbit> man, apt is such an old thing.  Why haven't they made it branch a thread to install packages as soon as they're downloaded, while it's still downloading more?
<albe> hi all
<gnomefreak> !info teamspeak-client edgy
<ubotu> Package teamspeak-client does not exist in edgy
<charles_> is there a way to stop apci at bootup?
<charles_> this is a desktop computer
<albe> does anyone have experience with keyboard wireless 6000 v2 ??
<robbie_crash> So after completely removing sun-java 1.4 and installing 1.5 my JVM won't start., any ideas why?
<bobbyd> is anyone here using a laptop with an ATI radeon mobility x1300 graphics chip?
<robbie_crash> it's listed in update-alternatives --config java
<gnomefreak> robbie_crash: dont remover java that came installed
<gnomefreak> remove*
<robbie_crash> but trying to run java --version it states it cannot start the jvm
<robbie_crash> I didn't, gij is still installed, it's just sun java
<_Tom_> Well, I'm a little confused.. I'm trying to copy my sources.lst, but apparently /etc/apt/sources.lst doesn't exist?
<johnficca> dose anyone know how to run frozen bubble in fullscreen without getting a monitor error
<gnomefreak> robbie_crash: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<johnficca> ?
<gnomefreak> robbie_crash: than choose the version you want it to use
<hajiki> hey i installed KDE las night and uninstalled it a while ago, but apparently my ubuntu usplash is gone, how do i get  it back???
<_Tom_> I'm booted from the 6.10 Edgy CD
<robbie_crash> gnomefreak yeah, gij is in there as is sun java, but gij won't run azureus properly
<cheeseboy16> anyone reason why ubuntu wont let me change my background?
<dhorn> can anyone help me quickly with networking with windows?
<gnomefreak> robbie_crash: run the command i gave you
<robbie_crash> I have
<robbie_crash> I want to run sun java
<tj_> can anyone tell me how to give rights to my harddisk? formatted to ext3 fs
<robbie_crash> it's selected as default
<_Tom_> dhorn: Setting up networking in Windows, or networking an Ubuntu box to a Windows network?
<gnomefreak> robbie_crash: than its not installed properly remove it and reinstall it
<robbie_crash> I've done that three times
<johnficca> is there a frozen bubble config file somewhere
<dhorn> _Tom_: networking an Ubuntu box to a windows network
<_Tom_> Heh, sorry, won't be much help :(
<mackinac> charles, there should be something about disabling ACPI at one of these links - http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Reduce_boot .... http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Speed_up_boot
<gnomefreak> robbie_crash: removing 1.4 most likely removed something you need since it was working before hand
<cheeseboy16> um.. my desktop is missing
<cheeseboy16> help
<dhorn> _Tom_: haha, okay, if you know the answer, I'm just trying to enter my username when it is authenticating me but it won't accept it, is there something special I need to do?
<jpjacobs> cheeseboy16, explain
<dhorn> _Tom_: I'm entering my username in Ubuntu...
<cheeseboy16> background and all icons are gone
<andre> hey guys,  I've just install nvidia-glx from Lupine, but there is no settings manager for me to set the resolution and multi-monitor like with the .run file from nvidia, can anyone help me?
<charles_> is there a way to setup ubuntu to just update itself whenever there is an update availble?
<_Tom_> Unless you need to specify the domain first? Like domain\username
<_Tom_> I wouldn't really know.
<dhorn> alright, i'll give ita  shot
<dizzy> is here someone who knows a room where i can talk about video games???
<dhorn> thanks
<_Tom_> I don't know how much support Edgy has out of the box for Windows domains/
<gnomefreak> hajiki: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<dhorn> yeah, it's with vista too which isn't makign things easy
<gottatrieit> I've researched it and now I'm thoroughly confused. What is a live cd? Is it an install cd, too or just a live desktop cd?
<robbie_crash> gnomefreak: I've removed, complete removed, and complete removed and rebooted befire installing, the only thing that was removed along with it (or that was stated was being removed) was sun-java5-bin which was also reinstalled each time
<charles_> gnomefreak, somehow none of the menu icons show up(under the main menu) do you happen to know how to get them back?
<gnomefreak> robbie_crash: i suggest you install sun-java5-plugin
<_Tom_> dhorn: I'd know even less then, heh
<gnomefreak> charles_: i have no clue what your issue is
<witless> i tried creating a dvd with gnomebaker, but after burning the cd, i insert it into the dvd drive and dmesg tells me "cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!"
<bruenig> sun-java6-plugin woot
<mackinac> charles_, try sudo killall gnome-panel
<_Tom_> dhorn: I take it you're not joining a domain then, or are you just trying to connect to a share?
<gnomefreak> charles_: try changing your icon theme
<darren_derwood> how would i get directx for ubuntu
<dhorn> _Tom_: just trying to connect to a share
<charles_> The default theme schemas could not be found on your system.  This means that you probably don't have metacity installed, or that your gconf is configured incorrectly.
<_Tom_> darren_derwood: We'd all love to know that.
<cables> darren_derwood, you wouldn't...
<gnomefreak> darren_derwood: you wouldnt unless you run it in wine
<ALEX_PAUL> ubotu: help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gnomefreak> darren_derwood: directx is nothing on linux
<_Tom_> dhorn: Does Linux come with Samba by default?
<_Tom_> *Does Ubuntu come with Samba by default
<darren_derwood> ok but how
<robbie_crash> gnomefreak: same deal
<gnomefreak> _Tom_: should have to install it
<dhorn> _Tom_: I don't believe so
<_Tom_> I thought that.
<charles_> gnomefreak, weird, i cant even get into the themes selector... im trying to fix my dads linux box.. never ran into this myself before :)
<AngryParsley> what's the package name for svn 1.4? I can't seem to find it with apt-cache search
<_Tom_> I'm pretty sure even if you're just reading from a Windows share, you need Samba.
<gnomefreak> robbie_crash: apt-cache policy sun-java5-plugin
<gnomefreak> robbie_crash: what version is installed
<dhorn> _Tom_: I'll check it out, thanks
<_Tom_> :)
<gnomefreak> charles_: try to restart the panels. it might help if i knew what you did last before menus went away
<cables> I'm trying to install vmware-player on Edgy, but I get an error whenever I install it. VMware Player works fine, but now whenever I install anything, it tries to reconfigure vmware-player. Removing it stops it from reconfiguring vmware-player on a package install, but I'd like to use VMware Player.
<dhorn> _Tom_: It says it's for the KDE desktop
<robbie_crash> gnomefreak: Installed: 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1
<gottatrieit> I was told earlier today to to a boot from a live cd to do an fscsk or something like that to repair a broken system.
<_Tom_> Samba? Nono, Samba's a daemon.
<charles_> gnomefreak, not sure he ever had them.. he says he did not since the install
<gnomefreak> robbie_crash: sudo update-alternatives --all  and config all java things
<_Tom_> dhorn: It might be that you've found a GUI for Samba, but Samba itself isn't dependant on X
<dhorn> _Tom_: nevermind, I looked at smb4k
<mister_roboto> AngryParsley: what version comes with the "subversion" package?
<charles_> gnomefreak, metacity and metacity-common are both the latest versions
<AngryParsley> mister_roboto: 1.3
<robbie_crash> dhorn can you ping both machines from each other?
<gnomefreak> charles_: make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed
<dhorn> _Tom_: that's what I did
<_Tom_> dhorn: Ok
<AngryParsley> I installed the default subversion package and svn --version gives me 1.3
<mister_roboto> AngryParsley: sounds like edgy doesn't have it - not surprising since 1.4 wasn't out yet
<_Tom_> And dhorn, try pinging from one machine to the other, as suggested.
<charles_> gnomefreak, yup, latest version also
<charles_> this is wierd
<mister_roboto> AngryParsley: if i remember right.  you could always just download and compile it
<_Tom_> If level 2 doesn't work, level 7 won't.
<gnomefreak> charles_: killall gnome-panel   what happens after that
<AngryParsley> mister_roboto: yeah, I was going to do that if there was no package for it
* _Tom_ is still quite confused as to why his sources.lst is empty :/
<zero88> does qemu let you use windows apps or just use windows itself???
<_Tom_> Anyone shed any light on that?
<bimberi> !prevu | jonw, you could try backporting it
<ubotu> jonw, you could try backporting it: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<AngryParsley> I just really like the convenience of packages
<_Tom_> Better yet, I'm being told the file doesn't exist.
<gnomefreak> _Tom_: make sure you g0ot the right path and names (check for typos)
<AngryParsley> thanks though
<_Tom_> gnomefreak:  /etc/apt/sources.lst
<robbie_crash> gnomefreak: $ java --version
<robbie_crash> Unrecognized option: --version
<robbie_crash> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<gnomefreak> robbie_crash: its java -version
<Nomad_O_North> I have a question that's not strictly related to Ubuntu.
<charles_> gnomefreak, restarts gnome-panel, when i go into prefs->themes i get the same error and no theme is installed still
<_Tom_> gnomefreak: I'm booted from the 6.10 desktop CD, btw.
<charles_> heh looks kinda boring
<AngryParsley> java -version
<zero88> ubotu, are you a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AngryParsley> java hates -- for some reason
<zero88> hah i guess so
<robbie_crash> boy am I embarrassed
<witless> when i insert a dvd created with gnomebaker, dmesg tells me "cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!" - any idea what's up?
<charles_> gnomefreak, is there a way to rebuild gconf from scratch
<robbie_crash> thanks
<Nomad_O_North> Can I still ask it on this channel?
<gnomefreak> robbie_crash: java --help is your freind
<britt> how do i disable touchpad tapping/
<gnomefreak> charles_: shouldnt have to just remove it (make sure its the right file) and restart
<charles_> in ~/.gconf ?
<gnomefreak> charles_: on edgy?
<charles_> yeah
<robbie_crash> thanks a lot gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> charles_: ok hold on let me check something first
<gnomefreak> yw
<Bugz> can I get some help..
<eternaljoy> is the Nivida 7300 a good grapghics card for 3d stuff?  thats what the new notebook has that im buying
<mackinac> !ask | Bugz
<ubotu> Bugz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cables> !offtopic | eternaljoy
<ubotu> eternaljoy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<linuxnewbie756> is there a channel for help with vmware?
<corevette> do i have to install something for dual monitor support?
<eternaljoy> cables: sorry
<Bugz> I just installed ubuntu on my computer and it installed, and told me to restart. When i tried booting it up it says: Grub Loading stage1.5.
<Bugz> blank line blank line
<cables> !dualhead | corvette
<ubotu> corvette: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Bugz> GRUB loading, please wait.
<Bugz> Error 18
<britt> is there a channel for disabling touchpad tapping on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> charles_: go for it
<gnomefreak> !grub > Bugz
<Bugz> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> Bugz: ream the pm from ubotu
<gnomefreak> read
<charles_> gnomefreak, go for what? i tried rm'ing ~/.gconf before
<Bugz> ok
<Bugz> tnx
<gnomefreak> charles_: and it didnt do it?
<charles_> gnomefreak, no :(
<Bugz> gnomefreak: but I didnt lose it after installing window, I lost it after installing ubuntu
<Bugz> windows*
<gnomefreak> Bugz: there is a link (if you read it) to help with grub errors
<Bugz> ok
<cgeo> guys i have problems loading ubuntu live cd. although it seems to load the gui i cannot see anything. the monitor turns off
<Nomad_O_North> Does OpenOffice support ".wps" files?
<gnomefreak> charles_: do you have anything in ~/.gnomeprivate
<charles_> gnomefreak, nope
<gnomefreak> charles_: sorry its ~/.gnome2_private
<yell0w> hehe, i LOVE bash
<yell0w> =))
<gnomefreak> charles_: you can try to remove ~/.gnome2
<Bugz> gnomefreak, Open a root terminal (that is, type "su" in a non-Ubuntu distro, or "sudo -i" in Ubuntu). Enter root passwords as necessary.
<gnomefreak> charles_: note you will lose any adjustments you made
<HP_Vue> You know how there is kubuntu-desktop? Well, Is it possible to get the same desktop enviroment as opensuse
<Bugz> gnomefreak, does that mean I login under root?
<cake> damn thats alot of ppl in here
<cake> :)
<gnomefreak> Bugz: in terminal type sudo -i
<Nomad_O_North> Does OpenOffice support ".wps" files?
<Bugz> ok
<gnomefreak> Bugz: hit enter and type password
<yell0w> cake, welcome
<Bugz> kk
<dhorn> This is going to sound stupid, but how do I log into ubuntu as root w/o using su?
<yell0w> :)
<gnomefreak> Nomad_O_North: powerpint?
<cake> im a "returning customer"
<nicolah> since all the icons are in different directories, I'm searching for a software that let me browse through all of them. Any help ? thanks
<gnomefreak> point even
<cake> been using ubuntu for awhile really, but just came across a weird problem
<yell0w> cake, wb =)
<robbie_crash> What's the default/proper location to have programs running from within linux?
<robbie_crash> IE: in windows it's x:\program files\program\program.exe
<Nomad_O_North> Nope. Microsoft Word.
<gnomefreak> robbie_crash: ones that you built or installed outside of repos?
<cake> ive never had a nvidia gfx card and ive done my share of fiddling with getting xgl/aiglx/compiz/beryl to work in the past with my ati card
<IceTox> Any program for ubuntu that I can use editing .psd files?
<nicolah> robbie_crash,  /usr/bin
<gnomefreak> Nomad_O_North: yes it supports word
<cake> but now i just installed the latest nvidia binary
<jrib> !fhs | robbie_crash
<cake> followed the guide from the wiki
<ubotu> robbie_crash: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<cake> did gdm restart and the screen went dead
<robbie_crash> apparently the azureus repo has issues, so, I've got the tar.gz and want to know where makes the most sense to have it actually run out of
<cake> any hints on where i might look for the bug?
<Stormx2> IceTox: The GIMP
<mackinac> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gnomefreak> cake: start in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dhorn> Can anywone help me with root access and samba?
<robbie_crash> dhorn
<robbie_crash> are you trying to access folders on your linux box from windows or the other way around?
<mackinac> cake: #ubuntu-effects
<gnomefreak> last time i checked samba had nothing to do with root :(
<dhorn> robbie_crash: access folders on windows from my linux box
<tj_> can someone help with formatting and partitioning my harddisk? I want to try it on my own but i'm afraid I might screw up.
<gnomefreak> dhorn: fat or ntfs?
<robbie_crash> can you ping from linux to windows and windows to linux?
<dhorn> gnomefreak: ntfs
<cables> tj_, is this your first install?
<Nomad_O_North> Also, how would I search the whole filesystem of my computer (all directories and sub-directories)?
<dhorn> robbie_crash: let me check
<briank> what do people use to backup their ubuntu systems?
<cake> mackinac: well i wasnt really aiming to use beryl on this machine but rather mythtv
<cables> briank, sbackup
<gnomefreak> !backup | briank
<ubotu> briank: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ardchoille> briank: tar
<cake> mackinac: the problem is related to installing the nvidia driver
<cake> not beryl in specific
<dhorn> robbie_crash: yes I can
<briank> wow thx everyone
<gnomefreak> cake: as i said start in your xorg.conf
<cake> gnomefreak: yeah, i replaced it with the backed up one
<Cippy> can someone help me get my wireless card to associate with my network?
<cake> doh
<cake> didnt help
<gnomefreak> cake: you installed nvidia drivers from repos?
<tj_> @cables no not my first install of ubuntu (used livecd to install it before), this is my first manual usage of fdisk and mkfs
<cake> gnomefreak: nah used the latest from nvidia.com
<cake> might have been a bad idea obviously
<dhorn> gnomefreak: got any suggestions?  I'm using vista
<gnomefreak> cake: normally
<cables> tj_, oh... can't help you with that one. You can get a livecd of Gparted if you prefer to do it graphically from http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<gnomefreak> cake: did you remove l-r-m before installing them?
<gnomefreak> dhorn: no try #samba
<cake> l-r-m ?
<dhorn> gnomefreak: thanks
<L98t> is it possible that nvidia-setting resolution could conflict with ubuntu resolution?
<cake> yes
<Roadrunner1985> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cake> hehe
<gnomefreak> cake: linux-restricted-modules
<cake> had to think twice there :p
<robbie_crash> dhorn: can you access your windows shares from other windows computers on your network?
<cake> ye understood
<cake> yes i did
<dhorn> robbie_crash: yes I can
<cake> i followed the guide found on the wiki
<gnomefreak> cake: what is the error you get when starting X
<cake> no error
<cake> screen just dies
<cake> im on my laptop now sshing in
<cake> and gdm is running fine
<gnomefreak> cake: you dont get a blue screen with grey spots?
<cake> nope
<cake> the screen goes dead
<gnomefreak> cake: gdm starts?
<cake> as in the monitor turns itself off
<cake> gdm starts fine
<L98t> cake and gnomefreak, have you guys ruled out the kernel update?
<gnomefreak> cake: and after logging in screen goes blank?
<ardchoille> Why do people create a lot of tutorials about installing complex apps to do a simle back up of $HOME when tar will do the job all by itself?
<cake> L98t: havnt ruled out anything yet
<gnomefreak> L98t: no yet
<gnomefreak> not
<cake> gnomefreak: no before gdm appears
<cake> right when gdm should appear it goes black
<gnomefreak> L98t: kerenel update should NOT  have effacted anything since hes not using l-r-m
<cake> but from the shell (ssh) it says gdm is running and gdm restart reports its starting "OK"
<cake> :D
<cake> funny aint it
<gnomefreak> cake: gdm should appear or it does appear?
<nosilver4u> is the restricted repository broken for anyone else?
<cake> anyway, i suspected maybe it used the hdmi output as the default
<cake> instead of the dvi
<dhorn> robbie_crash: I can get to the authentication screen, but it never wants to accept my password/username
<gnomefreak> cake: did you try rebooting?
<cake> since the screen went dead i.e. there is no signal
<L98t> cake: gnomefreak,  to rule out the kernel update he should boot into the .10 kernel
<cake> gnomefreak: yes twice
<cake> L98t: ill try that
<cake> hold
<gnomefreak> L98t: since he is not using ubuntus modules it shount matter
<Nomad_O_North> Also, how would I search the whole filesystem of my computer (all directories and sub-directories)?
<L98t> oh :$
<L98t> sorry
<gnomefreak> cake: did you have a kernel update after you installed the drivers?
<cake> nope
<cake> i just installed it
<gnomefreak> ty
<cake> but there was no updates to be installed before
<Lord_Flasheart> hi, does anyone know how to install freenx server on ubuntu edgy?
<L98t> is it possible that nvidia-setting resolution could conflict with ubuntu resolution?
<gnomefreak> cake: please in a tty run the uninstaller and reinstall it
<cake> just installed the system and did update && upgrade
<cake> oki ill try that
<cake> uninstaller?
<gnomefreak> cake: yes
<robbie_crash> dhorn: are you on a workgroup?
<robbie_crash> or a domain?
<cake> heh
<Nomad_O_North> Also, how would I search the whole filesystem of my computer (all directories and sub-directories)?
<cake> just booted 10
<dhorn> robbie_crash: workgroup
<gnomefreak> cake: you would have to read the help but i think its sudo sh ./nvidia.......sh uninstall
<dead1ock> I'll think about it
<cake> and now i actually got a failure on starting x
<gnomefreak> caajust add uninstall to the command you used to install it
<gnomefreak> cake: and it is?
<jarrod> hello
<jarrod> does anyone do any large format printing
<gnomefreak> cake: let me guess [EE]  could not load nvidia kernel module
<cake> it says fatal error running install command for nvidia
<cake> failed to load the nvidia kernel module
<cake> aborting..
<gnomefreak> :)
<cake> hehe
<carpediem> I just got done fixing that error
<carpediem> wasn't fun
<nosilver4u> Nomad_O_North: find / -iname 'searchstringhere'
<cake> but thats prolly because the installed compiled the module for the running kernel
<cake> which was 11
<zero88> where can i get a Nessus username and password
<gnomefreak> cake: remove the nvidia drivers that you isntall. (you want to use the 9xxx drivers for beryl?)
<cake> gnomefreak: i just want to use mythtv
<Nomad_O_North> I ment from the GUI...
<carpediem> cake: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-common
<cake> beryl was just for show
<robbie_crash> dhorn: one of the problems I've had with windows filesharing is that when there's not identical users on both machines it doesn't want to share the files
<gnomefreak> capgadget: no
<gnomefreak> capgadget: dont run that
<magicbronson_> i just plugged in my ipod for the first time... how can i tell where in /dev it lives?
<robbie_crash> dhorn: did you add a new user to your windows box?
<gnomefreak> capgadget: seeing as he is NOT using ubuntus drivers that will only hurt things
<cake> gnomefreak: so boot back in 11 and reinstall ?
<dhorn> robbie_crash: no, but I created the users identical to one another
<gnomefreak> capgadget: see me in #ubuntu-effects
<carpediem> gnomefreak: you must mean me.  I missed the part where he wasn't using ubuntu drivers
<gnomefreak> carpediem: i know hence the reason i said what i said :)
<jarrod> anyone using a large format printer
<ul1024k> can anyone tell me what's DSDT?
<nosilver4u> Nomad_O_North: you can't, because you have to use sudo to search every location, otherwise you get weird errors
<cake> gnomefreak: -> ubuntu-effects
<robbie_crash> dhorn: so you're using logon X with password Y on both your linux box and your windows one?
<EnsignRedshirt> Here's a question about dual monitors attached to a single video card.  Does each display use up a chunk of the video memory?
<dhorn> robbie_crash: yes
<carpediem> uh...huh
<Bugz> gnomefreak, I tried the first step on the webpage, but it didnt work.. Going to try Super Grub Disk, any suggestions??
<robbie_crash> dhorn: what error is it giving you?
<Alarm> i tried to download gnubg , but somehow the download doesnt go on, Err http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe gnubg-data 0.14.3+20060520-2
<dhorn> robbie_crash: it isn't giving me an error, it just keeps kicking me back to the authentication box
<Alarm>   Cannot initiate the connection to gr.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:648:2000:de::211). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:648:2000:de::211 80]  .
<Alarm> the point is that update works pretty fine without a problem
<gnomefreak> Bugz: nope (normally 18 is a reinstall (grub or ubuntu)
<Nomad_O_North> What is restricted from being searched if I don't use "sudo"?
<Bugz> gnomefreak, I dont understand..
<carpediem> EnsignRedshirt: well, the video memory it takes to run 2560x1024 is obviously more than 1280x1024 so...yeah , in a way
<EnsignRedshirt> I ask because the maximum resolution of my video card is 1600x1200, and that is the resolution of the monitor I am currently using.  So is it still possible to add a second monitor?
<robbie_crash> dhorn: how are you getting to the share?
<carpediem> EnsignRedshirt: is it Nvidia?
<nosilver4u> Nomad_O_North: anything that your user doesn't have read permissions on (/root and probably a whole host of others that escape my memory right now)
<EnsignRedshirt> carpediem: Yes. GeForce FX 5600
<dhorn> robbie_crash: places>network>share
<carpediem> EnsignRedshirt: yes, that card has Twinview.  The max resolution they report is per display
<EnsignRedshirt> carpediem: It has DVI and VGA outputs
<Nomad_O_North> So, would you say that things in /usr/bin would be restricted?
<Math^> I have got an external usb-harddrive, but I cant write on it, only with root-permissions, how can I chown the drive (or something) to my name? someone?
<nosilver4u> Nomad_O_North: one thought, you could try 'sudo nautilus' (assuming you're using gnome) and search from there
<jarrod> anyone clued in about printing
<Nomad_O_North> Ah.
<EnsignRedshirt> carpediem: Ah, cool. Thanks.
<Nomad_O_North> Thankyou.
<Nomad_O_North> Now for the next problem...
<robbie_crash> dhorn: is the user you're trying to log in as an administrator or limited user?
<dhorn> robbie_crash: admin
<gh0st> so which is the best (working out of the box) LIGHTWEIGHT linux distro for a secondary machine?
<nosilver4u> hmm, except that doesn't seem to be recursive
<rmd_> gh0st: they can all be as lightweight as you want them to be
<Bugz> how do I burn an ISO image to a cd?
<gh0st> rmd_: i mean out of the box
<Uncle> does anyone know why when i modprobe my tv card to change the card number it stays 0 unknown/generic. It happens know matter what number i use
<witless> what do i have to do to write a dvd that ubuntu can read??
<Nomad_O_North> My monitor keeps powering down after a short period of me not moving the mouse. How can I stop this annoyance?
<rmd_> Bugz: under which OS?
<Bugz> not the actual file.. but the ISO's contents
<Alarm> is there any backgammon application that connects to a game server ?
<Bugz> Ubuntu
<Bugz> Edgy EFT
<unop> gh0st,  fluxbuntu maybe
<rmd_> oh the contents of the .iso.. dunno
<nosilver4u> gh0st: are you wanting gui, or server?
<gh0st> rmd_: so that on first install, it only installs the minimum, all lightweight
<EnsignRedshirt> Bugz: K3B works for me, but Nautilus can do it too, I hear.
<gh0st> nosilver4u: a gui, but BASIC (even fluxbox is ok)
<Bugz> EnsignRedshirt, Where do I get this?
<nosilver4u> gh0st: ditto on fluxbuntu then
<gh0st> does it come with "light" pack?
<EdgEy> Bugz,start -> system -> nautilus, and search
<robbie_crash> dhorn: are you getting the prompt that asks for user name/workgroup/password?
<vblanton> anyone know what was with the last kernel update? seems to have broken my nvidia drivers (mismatched version problem).
<gh0st> meaning only install small apps, like NO openoffice etc...?
<dhorn> robbie_crash: it's actually username/domain/password, but yes
<dhorn> robbie_crash: I thinkw e're talking abotu the same one
<Nomad_O_North> My monitor keeps powering down after a short period of me not moving the mouse. How can I stop this annoyance?
<robbie_crash> yeah that'
<Roadrunner1985> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<robbie_crash> s it, my bad
<rmd_> gh0st: why cant you just install a standard installation and then remove all teh stuff you dont want?
<robbie_crash> dhorn: are you sure that you've got the right wokgroup name in therE?
<gh0st> rmd_ the problem is, i don't know WHAT i don't want
<gh0st> only what i WANT
<nosilver4u> vblanton: seems to be that the kernel was updated from the security repository, but the restricted-modules are not avialable for that kernel version yet
<dhorn> robbie_crash: I've tripple checked it
<robbie_crash> like mshome instead of workgroup?
<EnsignRedshirt> Bugz: If in Nautilus you right-click on the .iso, you should see the option "Write to disc"
<vblanton> Nomad_O_North, perhaps in the screensaver options? it could just be a black screensaver
<unop> Nomad_O_North,  use the gnome-screesaver-preferences to change the idle timeout
<rmd_> gh0st: so it stands to reason that you could just erase everything that isn't what you know you want
<dbcooper> I am looking for some help to get tsclient to auto logon. I have it auto starting but cannot get it to auto login
<gh0st> nosilver4u: which would you recommend, WITHOUT GUI?
<robbie_crash> dhorn: I'm out of ideas then, I'd say yeah, check #samba
<dhorn> robbie_crash: I should be putting the workgroup name in the domain field, correct?
<robbie_crash> it worked fine for me on the two windows boxes in my house
<Bugz> EnsignRedshirt, Im using ubuntu..
<robbie_crash> yeah
<nostrand> hi, I have problems with my Radeon 7000 pci. (radeon driver). The performance is terrible. Not even Quake2 isn't playable.
<vblanton> anyone having nvidia driver issues all of a suddeN?
<EnsignRedshirt> Bugz: Oh, and "Nautilus" is just the name of the standard ubuntu file browser (in case you didn't know).
<Nomad_O_North> Already tried it. Also went in under power management. It STILL does it.
<Bugz> oh
<gh0st> rmd_ but there could be a lot of stuff i would never use, but still installed
<robbie_crash> vblanton: what kind of issues?
<gh0st> which i wouldn't know
<vblanton> nostrand, have you tried using ati's drivers?
<Bugz> EnsignRedshirt, Thanks
<mello__yello> Hey can anybody give me a hand with my connection issues...  I am wired on a ZIO router and I can connect to the internet but it is extremely slow - almost like it disconnects and reconnects (all the time)
<EdgEy> gh0st how short on hdd space are you
<EnsignRedshirt> Bugz: No problem.
<vblanton> robbie_crash, kernel and driver version mismatch with new kernel security update
<EdgEy> they shouldn't affect performance
<nostrand> vblanton: nope, and i prefer not to
<unop> dbcooper,  there's issues with tsclient handling passwords -- it doesnt seem to use them properly when logging on .. perhaps you could use rdesktop and the command-line to have a auto-startup command
<rmd_> the standard ubuntu installation doesn't come with all that much installed, really.  removing the excess is easy.. and then you can just apt-get autoremove and autoclean
<kitche> vblanton: yes you can use the old kernel that you had before the update or install nvidia manually
<rmd_> it took me all ove 10 minutes earlier today
<robbie_crash> vblanton: I had that, you need to update your restricted modules
<gh0st> EdgEy: it would be nice if it wouldn't take much spac, let's say <1Gb
<robbie_crash> and probably your nvidia drivers as well
<witless> so, ubuntu can't burn dvd's.
<vblanton> robbie_crash, is the update available yet?
<EdgEy> gh0st erm the standard install takes <1Gb
<EdgEy> or at least not much over
<nostrand> vblanton: and i don't think the chipset is supported
<gh0st> 3 Gb for me
<vblanton> robbie_crash, i can' see it here
<gh0st> EdgEy: well anyway let's say <500mb
<vblanton> nostrand, well, I'm not too sure but I don't think the open ati drivers have full 3d support.
<robbie_crash> vblanton: can't see what there?
<vblanton> robbie_crash, the update isn't available yet
<robbie_crash> just do apt-get update / upgrade
<Nomad_O_North> Anyone know why my monitor keeps powering down?
<_Tom_> Guys, I'm having a problem installing dmraid via apt-get. It's a universal package in edgy, and I've made sure that the path to the universal packages is uncommented in /etc/apt/sources.lst .. Ran apt-get update, but still I can't install dmraid :S
<rmd_> gh0st: what's your obsession with getting < 500mb?
<nostrand> vblanton: hmm, i'll try in lower bit depth
<gh0st> well i just figured out about VECTOR LINUX, seems nice as lightweight
<EnsignRedshirt> witless: Why do you say that?
<Wyzard> witless: Can't burn DVDs?
<gh0st> rmd_ what's your problem telling me no concrete solution?
<vblanton> nostrand, good luck. i've only used an ati card once and it worked with the proprietary drivers.  try searching the wiki for your ati model and see what it says
<dbcooper> unop, thats the way I thought I was going to have to head. I am trying to setup an idiot proof box for terminal services so we can get rid of the MS tax.
<Wyzard> witless: FWIW, I don't have an Ubuntu box with a DVD burner, but I've burned DVDs just fine in Debian
<vblanton> robbie_crash, ok, i'll give it a shot
<rmd_> gh0st: i don't have a problem telling you that there is no concrete solution.  it's up to you.  i'm just asking why it matters that you get under 500 mb?  are you up against disk issues?
<fotf> Hey, can someone help a newbie install WINE on Edgy?
<EdgEy> fotf, it's pretty much apt-get install wine... from terminal
<rmd_> fotf: http://www.winehq.com and read the instructions for ubuntu
<fotf> I tried
<LjL> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<vblanton> fotf, if you want the newest version that do what rmd_ jus said :)
<LjL> or these instructions, maybe
<fotf> I can't run it for some reason
<gh0st> rmd_ i just want a LIGHTWEIGHT linux. of course if it's 600mb, then it's fine, it's just that normally lightweight = small size!
<EdgEy> at least that's how it worked for me... on feisty though. heh
<jrib> fotf: you can't run it or you can't install it?
<LjL> !elaborate | fotf
<ubotu> fotf: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<vblanton> robbie_crash, nope. nothing new available
<Falladir> where is the Ubuntu art team?
<vblanton> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Falladir> I need to speak with them
<fotf> Well I need like
<fotf> hold on
<rmd_> gh0st: ok.  i was just asking.  you're probably going to end up installing a distro and erasing a bunch of crap.  try zen linux or damn small linux
<jrib> Falladir: try #ubuntu-artwork
<fotf> winesetuptk
<Falladir> thanks!
<gh0st> rmd_ thanks, i will probably go for dsl or vector
<alex_qwe> hello
<Falladir> the default window decorations for Feisty have some warts
<rmd_> fotf: have you installed the wine binaries?
<LjL> fotf: eeew
<vblanton> robbie_crash, guess i'll go back to the old version.. this problem would seriously SUCK for linux-newbies. having there X break all of a sudden ... well.. not fun.
<alex_qwe> have a problem with ubuntu 6.10
<LjL> fotf: start by just *installing* wine, leave that cra^W commodities for later
<fotf> All I know is apt-get install wine
<witless> EnsignRedshirt: Wyzard
<alex_qwe> any help?
<fotf> like I said, newb
<rmd_> fotf: forget that
<chrismhampson> is it advisable to upgrade to 7.04 yet or is it still very unstable?
<LjL> fotf: yeah, and if you have Universe enabled, that installs WINE quite fine.
<kitche> Falladir: well #ubuntu+1 will be helpful for you then
<rmd_> fotf: go to http://www.winehq.com and read the instruction
<witless> EnsignRedshirt: Wyzard: i've created dvd's with gnomebaker but ubuntu is unable to read them
<LjL> fotf: did it give you any errors?
<alex_qwe> i installed it on external sata drive
<vblanton> gh0st, a super lightweight distro is DSL (damn small linux)
<dbcooper> But in other news finally got wireless working on the idiot proof box.
<rmd_> you have to enable another repository
<kitche> chrismhampson: it will be unstbale until it comes out
<vblanton> gh0st, you could also try a minimum ubuntu install from the alternative disc
<alex_qwe> and when i selcet the ubuntu to load from the grub menu
<witless> when i insert the dvd, i get this in dmesg:  cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<alex_qwe> i get just a blinking _
<gh0st> vblanton: is there one for flubuntu?
<dbcooper> I cannot get it to auto connect though using wifi-radar. I have to go in and manually connect
<iltomee> hi, i added a dir to my PATH, but it is not there when echo $PATH, can anyone help?
<witless> when i try to mount it, i get:  attempt to access beyond end of device // isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<fotf> Building dependency tree
<Wyzard> witless: Sounds like maybe a problem with gnomebaker, though I haven't used it myself
<fotf> Reading state information... Done
<fotf> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/wine.budgetdedicated.com_apt_dists_edgy_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<fotf> That'
<alex_qwe> anyone/
<fotf> *That's the error I get
<Wyzard> witless: I've burned Fedora DVDs with Nautilus's built-in burning support and successfully installed Fedora from them
<chrismhampson> kitche, is there a virtualisation prog I can use in ubuntu to test feisty?
<yommb> chris : vmware maybe ?
<vblanton> gh0st, actually. now that I think about it, i'm not 100% sure that there is a minimal install. but if flubuntu has an alternative install disc, then it would be there
<witless> Wyzard: i tried creating an iso with gnomebaker and then using nautilus to burn it.  burn was successful but still couldn't read it
<iltomee> i added it to bash_profile, anyone?
<kitche> chrismhampson: many vmware qemu I prefer virtualbox myself
<yommb> it's free :)
<rmd_> fotf: did you use synaptic or the console to attempt to install?
<Wyzard> witless: so apparently gnomebaker is creating bad isos
<EnsignRedshirt> witless: I don't have a DVD burner, so I can't state from personal experience that it can't be done, but it seems *highly* unlikely.  Try k3b.
<vblanton> adios everyone. be well
<fotf> terminal
<chrismhampson> yommb, I was thinking something free that I can use with any linux ISO...
<Wyzard> witless: Try using nautilus's burner to create the iso too...  see if that works
<rmd_> fotf: ok.  i think you typed something wrong.  there shouldn't be a wine.budgetdedicated
<not_a_k> I did a minimal server install of dapper. What package can I get to install apt-get to install X11?
<chrismhampson> kitche, doesn't fedora have built-in virtualisation?
<hajiki> hey i tried sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so to change my usplash from the KDE one to the original, but now theres no usplash at boot time... help!
<dbcooper> chrismhampson: I used vmware to test and the only issue I had was connecting to an exchange server for email
<nosilver4u> does anyone know when the restricted repository will be back online?
<yommb> chris : yup , vmware ; check uot their free ( i think it's called EXP ) server !
<fotf> rmd_: I copied and pasted
<rmd_> fotf: k
<Wyzard> not_a_k: afaik, if you install "ubuntu-desktop", that'll basically turn the server install into the desktop install
<chrismhampson> yommb, thanks
<yommb> ;)
<mindstate> anyone know how i can get my palm pilot recognized? having some trouble
<rmd_> fotf: all i can say is start from step 1 and go through all the steps again.  i did it all yesterday and it worked fine.
<not_a_k> Wyzard: but I'd rather not install gnome and such. just a basic xserver and a window manager
<Wyzard> yommb: It used to be called ESX but when they made it free-of-charge they renamed it to just "VMware Server"
<LjL> fotf: well, you copied and pasted wrong... the line is  deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main , and it works (if you're on Edgy, of course)
<dbcooper> mindstat, usb or serial cradle
<mindstate> dbcooper: its usb
<rmd_> fotf: yeah.  somewhere down the line you put in a wrong text string.
<witless> Wyzard: any idea how to blank a dvd-rw with nautilus?
<mindstate> dbcooper: when i run a lsubs it doesnt show
<mindstate> lsusb
<Wyzard> not_a_k: Maybe you'd be intersted in xubuntu, then...  it's XFCE
<fotf> LjL: badh: deb: command not found
<dbcooper> mindstate: I had some issues with usb, I changed to serial and was fine after following the man page
<eternaljoy> anyone here running Edgy on a core 2 duo processor?
<LjL> fotf... that's a line you have to add to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Wyzard> witless: For CDs, when you tell it to burn it asks you if you want to erase or eject to put in a different disc...  as a guess, it'd probably do that for a DVD too
<GenNMX> With x.org, does anyone know what it treats a VGA, DVI, and TV-OUT card with radeon drivers? The manpages don't say specifically if the TV-OUT port is a clone of one of the other ports, or if it can act on its own.
<fotf> LjL: and how do I do that?
<mindstate> dbcooper: guess i wont be syncing then cause i dont have a serial cord :-/
<shadowhywind> What is the command to have an ipod or usb thumb drive mount.. It is not automatically mounting
<bard> i've added a VPN with gnome-network-manager but how do i start it?
<Wyzard> eternaljoy: I'm running Debian Sid on a Core 2 Duo E6600, if that's any help
<LjL> fotf, if you got that error that you mentioned, it means that you *already* did it (though with something wrong, i suppose).
<dbcooper> mindstate: do you have bluetooth?
<mindstate> dbcooper: no
<Wyzard> eternaljoy: My Ubuntu box is a 32-bit Athlon though
<mindstate> dbcooper: its an older Zire 31
<LjL> fotf:  E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/wine.budgetdedicated.com_apt_dists_edgy_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)   <--- how could you possibly have got this error if you didn't *already* edit your repository list?
<mindstate> dbcooper: only supports infrared
<dbcooper> mindstate: not a laptop either is it?
<mindstate> dbcooper: no .desktop
<fotf> LjL: Yeah, but then, I can't compile it w/ this:
<wrox> hi..
<GenNMX> With x.org, does anyone know what it treats a VGA, DVI, and TV-OUT card with radeon drivers? The manpages don't say specifically if the TV-OUT port is a clone of one of the other ports, or if it can act on its own. Alternatives, does anyone here use TV-OUT on their video card?
<rmd_> fotf: you need to fix your repository list
<fotf> apt-get --build source wine
<fotf> Arg
<LjL> fotf: compile?
<LjL> fotf: why on earth would you compile it?
<rmd_> holy crap
<rmd_> LjL: he's confused.
<fotf> yeah, I'm just reading it off the tutorial
<LjL> fotf: look, type  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , select all the text, and post it to the pastebin
<LjL> !pastebin > fotf    (fotf, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rmd_> fotf: you need to fix your repository list.  you've broken it
<fotf> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb << This thing
<fotf> ouch
<wrox> pls anyone knows - is the open source radeon driver in Xorg anyhow dependent on the radeon character device in the kernel?
<fotf> kk
<rmd_> fotf: that's the right place.  and it works.
<fotf> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rmd_> after you post it to pastebin let us know the url it gives you
<superdave_> ?list
<superdave_> list
<LjL> rmd_: hmm, the instructions on that page complicate things though, because they suggest using sources.list.d entries rather than just adding the line to sources.list
<LjL> superdave_: ?
<LjL> !bot > superdave_    (superdave_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<fotf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5338/
<_Tom_> Ok, having problems install the dmraid package via apt-get, under a chroot shell.
<_Tom_> *installing
<xerio> can anyone give me some pointers on installing Battlefield 2142 under ubuntu?
<sleepy723> how do I uninstall completely my graphics driver>
<rmd_> LjL: yeah, i know.  but still.  they work. ;)
<EnsignRedshirt> LjL: In theory, those instruction simplify the installation :)
<superdave_> Trying to get info on aotu connecting with wifi-radar at boot
<LjL> rmd_: which seems indeed to be what he did, since his sources.list makes no mention of wine repositories
<_Tom_> My sources.lst has the universal package lines uncommented, and has supposedly updated .. but it still says the package isn't there.
<littlegator> Is ubuntu.com loading slow for anyone else?
<LjL> EnsignRedshirt: err, yeah i suppose so, except that now they aren't working for him, and hist sources.list paste is thereby useless =)
<_Tom_> If I'm not using a chroot'd shell, dmraid installs fine (though that's only to a live CD filesystem)
<mindstate> dbcooper: i've got it working now.. thanks
<unop> _Tom_,  here's what i use - http://pastebin.ca/348620
<LjL> fotf: do an  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ 
<wrox> /usr/lib/dri/radeon_dri.so  <---> /lib/modules/<kernel.ver>/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko   <--- do these depend on each other?
<LjL> fotf: do you see files that relate to wine in there?
<fotf> winehq.list
<unop> wrox,  do an ls -l on each -- see if they symlink each other and whether the filesize is the same
<`k> hello people
<rmd_> put the contents of winehq.list into another pastebin
<_Tom_> unop: I'll give that a go, thanks
<LjL> fotf:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list , and pastebin that
<sleepy723> how do I uninstall completely my graphics driver>
<littlegator> Since Ubuntu.com is going amazingly slow, does anyone know if it's possible to edit transparency of windows?
<LjL> sleepy723: i suppose it would depend on *what* your graphics driver is
<sleepy723> nvidia
<LjL> sleepy723: and you're using the binary driver?
<sleepy723> yeah
<fotf> wtf. it says I'm not Authenticated
<LjL> sleepy723:  sudo apt-get --purge autoremove nvidia-glx  should uninstall it as completely as it gets. note that it's quite likely that your X won't start after you do that.
<geemy> hiyas
<`k> any rich people here?pls send me a copy of ubuntu here in philippines..its been 3 months and i still got no free cd shipit.ubuntu here...i email and order them twice...still got no cds.... =/ with a good heart,msg me please... thanks
<unop> littlegator,  doing fancy cosmetic things like that is the last thing you want to do if the interface is slow or lagging
<rogueChsbrgr> does anyone out there know of a good cmd line SMTP mail app?
<LjL> fotf: ? where?
<rmd_> uh
<magicbronson_> i just plugged in FAT-formatted ipod with "disk use" enabled and all dmesg says is "new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10". how can i tell where in /dev it lives?
<littlegator> unop: It's not the interface, I can load other webpages fine, ubuntu is just going slow
<sleepy723>  how can I be sure it's binary
<rmd_> rogueChsbrgr: fetchmail with pine?
<geemy> omg i am sooo gald to see such a full room
<littlegator> ubuntu.com*
<rogueChsbrgr> never heard of pine
<LjL> sleepy723: type  grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf   -- but anyway, why would you want to "remove it completely", if you don't even know what driver it *is*?
<unop> littlegator, ohh, my bad :) are you using gnome?
<Aleksandersen> Hi, I have a question about KMail. I have just setup an IMAP account in KMail, and right next to unopned (though previolsuy read) messages I see two question marks. When I zoom in on them it looks like a keychain and a paper in the background of the two question marks. When I open the emails in KMail the two question marks dissapears. http://bildr.no/view/37362 - screen shot. Does anyone knows what those two icons are all about?
<littlegator> unop: yes, I am
<fotf> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5339/
<rmd_> rogueChsbrgr: then you really haven't even looked for a program, have you?
<fotf> That's what happened
<_Tom_> unop: That didn't make any difference I'm afraid. I don't think the sources.lst is at fault.
<geemy> i am tryiing to get apache configed
<xerio> has anyone gotten the game Battlefield 2142 to work under ubuntu?
<geemy> and out thru the router too
<littlegator> unop: at least, I think I am >_>
<geemy> do i take a number or something?
<LjL> fotf, you're logged in as root. that is the problem. why are you logged in as root?
<geemy> :)
<rmd_> uhhhh
<_Tom_> I am currently following the FakeRAIDHowTo .. And I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto my fakeRAID array.
<rmd_> wow.  why on earth are you logged in as root?
<_Tom_> So installing everything manually.
<geemy> i need to be
<LjL> fotf, surely you've heard of the fact that Ubuntu uses sudo and logging in as root is not a good idea if you don't completely know what you're doing?
<LjL> !sudo > fotf    (fotf, see the private message from Ubotu)
<geemy> to have acess to the apache folder
<`k> geemy sweet =)
<_Tom_> And at the moment I've chrooted'd terminal to /target
<nosilver4u> can anyone else check if the 'restricted' repositories are broken for them too?
<LjL> fotf: log out of that shell, and any root shell you have open, and type that command again
<geemy> ok so how do i get aceess
<geemy> as me
<fotf> LjL: I still have to Sudo right?
<_Tom_> And for some god-unknown reason it won't let me find dmraid as an installable package. Yet on another terminal, it says 'it's fine, it's already installed'
<LjL> fotf: what was the command i gave you?
<unop> littlegator,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769
<littlegator> thanks
<LjL> fotf:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list . as you see, no sudo here. there's gksudo, and that's quite enough. and no root logins.
<unop> _Tom_,  i have to make sure but did you update apt after editing the sources.list ?
<_Tom_> Yes.
<geemy> i am so new to it there wont be much in me helping at this pint
<geemy> point
<killown> kde4 works fine in kubuntu?
<fotf> Tried that before becoming root
<ckern> I was wondering if someone can recommend video editing software for Ubuntu.  It doesn't need to be as complicated as Final Cut Pro, more along the lines of iMovie
<unop> _Tom_,  what package are you trying to install?
<_Tom_> dmraid
<geemy> so if i shouldnt have to log on as root
<LjL> killown: as fine as a pre-alpha version of something not yet showing any new features can work, i suppose
<_Tom_> Works fine when working on the normal file system
<geemy> then i must have to gain access as me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<geemy> correct?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b CaptainMorgan!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<_Tom_> But for installing ubuntu manually, I need to be chroot'd to /target
<killown> ljl certo!
<geemy> i made it thru the install somehow
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<_Tom_> And from that terminal .. I'm told dmraid isn't a package that exists
<geemy> and i get the apache generated page
<LjL> fotf: you tried it before becoming root? and you got the same error?
<geemy> i will be here till i get my answers
<geemy> :)
<rmd_> jebus, is there a way to turn joins/parts/signoffs off in epic4/LiCe?
<_Tom_> Bearing in mind there's VERY little installed in /target
<fotf> LjL: Yeah...
<unop> _Tom_,  so you installing dmraid in the chroot?
<_Tom_> Yes
-`k:#ubuntu- Any rich people here?pls send me a copy of ubuntu here in philippines..its been 3 months and i still got no free cd shipit.ubuntu here...i email and order them twice...still got no cds.... =/ with a good heart,msg me please... thanks
<LjL> fotf: uhm, please pastebin the whole thing like you did now with the root flavour
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<nosilver4u> could someone please take 2 seconds and check the restricted repository, or just tell me that it's down right now?
<unop> _Tom_,  errm, did you edit sources.list in the chroot?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<_Tom_> Yeah, that's the one I've been editing :0
<_Tom_> * :)
<_Tom_> At one point I used cmp to make sure it was the same as the one that came on the CD
<`k> sorry
<_Tom_> (With universal packages uncommented, as they are by default)
<fotf> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5342/
<_Tom_> Tried yours and it made no difference.
<_Tom_> Would you like me to paste the output of the apt-get update ?
<_Tom_> I think it's important, from the look of it :S
<unop> _Tom_,  well, if you did everything right -- apt-cache polixy dmraid should have something for you
<_Tom_> ok
<zooted_> Is there a way to get synaptic to stop asking for the install CD-Rom and fetch all packages from the net?
<unop> _Tom_,  because it does exist  http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=dmraid&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<unop> _Tom_,  apt-cache policy dmraid
<LjL> fotf: had you done anything as root (or with "sudo" instead of "gksudo") *before* typing that command? (and after you successfully pastebinned your sources.list)
<BigMac> what would be the command to uninstall the app "mail-notification"
<EdgEy> `k, could you not have downloaded the iso on dialup in 3 months
<fotf> nope
<BigMac> then the command to reinstall
<rmd_> BigMac: sudo apt-get remove mail-notification ?
<iltomee> i am using a macbook, and one of my speakers sounds funny, any ideas how to solve this???
<fotf> I closed all my terminal windows, tried it again, and did the same thing again, except using Konsole
<unop> zooted_,  edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the entry for apt-cdrom
<BigMac> k
<_Tom_> root@ubuntu:/# apt-cache policy dmraid
<_Tom_> W: Unable to locate package dmraid
<zooted_> unop: Thanks, it is a very annoying default.
<unop> zooted_,  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<geemy> ok well
<geemy> i be hanging
<geemy> too tired to lern anymore
<unop> _Tom_, run this -- sudo aptitude update; apt-cache policy dmraid;
<LjL> fotf: i asked if you had done anything as root *before* the first failed attempt
<_Tom_> unop: I pasted the output of apt-get update, just to show what's going on.
<_Tom_> I don't think it's right
<LjL> fotf: anyway, start by typing  sudo chown -R your-user-name:your-user-name /home/your-user-name 
<magicbronson_> i just plugged in FAT-formatted ipod with "disk use" enabled and all dmesg says is "new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10". how can i tell where in /dev it lives?
<magicbronson_> i just plugged in FAT-formatted ipod with "disk use" enabled and all dmesg says is "new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10". how can i tell where in /dev it lives?
<_Tom_> Still receiving the same answer to apt-cache policy dmraid, unop
<jbroome> magicbronson_: it should be in /media/ipod
<iltomee> one of my speakers sound funny ( i just bought a macbook) ANY IDEAS GUYS? its quite annoying
<littlegator> I can't change the order or startup programs in the Sessions menu, does it matter?
<unop> _Tom_,  where's the output of the apt-get update?
<_Tom_> I messaged it to you?
<_Tom_> I can pastebin instead if you wish?
<fotf> nothing happened, I'm back on my acc btw
<magicbronson_> jbroome: it's not :/
<unop> _Tom_,  i didnt get the PM .. yea please !pastebin
<_Tom_> ok :)
<jbroome> magicbronson_: check dmesg
<magicbronson_> jbroome: do i need to restart?
<magicbronson_> jbroome: as i said, dmesg doesn't say anything helpful
<jbroome> you shouldnt need to restart
<jbroome> does sudo fdisk -l show it ?
<unop> magicbronson_,  it's usually one of the /dev/sd?? devices -- i think fdisk -l should tell you
<BigMac> how would I install the app mail-notification?
<pbureau> iltomee, the only one I can suggest is check the sound settings and make sure non are > 70%
<Clint-> in ubuntu 6.10 how do i add more desktops i forget how
<BigMac> sudo apt-get mail-notification right
<BigMac> it doesn't work
<unop> Clint-,  more sessions you mean?
<LjL> fotf: nothing should have happened. try the gedit thing again now (yes, from your account, no, not as root)
<Clint-> no workspaces
<Clint-> soz used wrong term
<LjL> !nothing | fotf
<ubotu> fotf: Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so. - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<magicbronson_> unop: i have no /dev/sd* and there's no mention in fdisk -l
<LjL> fotf: see the last part of that
<magicbronson_> is it possible i just need to restart?
<EdgEy> is there any way to reset the root password back to nothing, as in you can't login as root without sudo passwd firs
<EdgEy> first
<unop> Clint-,  ahh, right click the pager -- preferences ....
<_Tom_> unop: Sorry about this, pastebin.com's being a pain.
<norty> rawr unop
<BigMac> Does anyone use the app mail-notification?
<Clint-> pager?
<unop> hey norty :)
<fotf> It still says I'm not authenticated
<iltomee> pbureau: thx, they are not, but do u think a kernel recompile would work(dont know how to do it :) ), cause maybe its the driver or something
<unop> _Tom_,  http://pastebin.ca
<LjL> !root > EdgEy    (EdgEy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<norty> how so where were we
<norty> lol
<Clint-> unop:  Pager?
<_Tom_> unop: Yep, using that now :p
<LjL> EdgEy: small note - setting the password to "nothing" is quite different from what you have in mind. a void password means you can login by pressing Enter.
<unop> magicbronson_,  hmm, maybe LjL would know :)
<_Tom_> unop: http://pastebin.ca/351184
<jdsa> anyone know about wine
<pbureau> iltomee, maybe reinstall ALSA ?
<magicbronson_> unop: is there a chane i just need to restart?
<norty> unop, is there anyway I can copy the files from folder1 to an external drive, connected via usb ?
<unop> Clint-,  the pager is that little thing in the corner with 4 little boxes that lets you move from workspace to workspace, etc
<Clint-> ty
<Clint-> i got it
<BigMac> anyone use mail-notification or could tell me how to install it?
<Clint-> i did this a few weeks agao but forgot how
<Clint-> cheers unop
<KNY> how can I remove all existing Evolution accounts, without opening Evolution?
<iltomee> pbureau: yeah, maybe ill try it... it might work... thx
<KNY> (gotta be a config file somewhere, right?)
<unop> magicbronson_,  a restart shouldnt make a difference -- errm, doesnt dmesg list it? or it appear mounted in one of the /media mount points
<LjL> magicbronson_: do  lshw -class storage  and see if your drive is listed
<unop> norty,  sure there is -- just gimme 2 secs .. :)
<norty> will do bud
<norty> :] 
<Bugz> gah.. now im in big trouble
<pbureau> iltomee, I would try uninstall, reboot, install again, add alsa-utils also
<Bugz> im having GRUB problems.. can someone help?
<Bugz> !Grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fotf> LjL: It still says I'm not authenticated
<unop> _Tom_,  ok, from what i see here, either you havent edited the right sources.list -- or the file wasnt saved properly -- you should have plenty more output there
<BombaBombaNoktaC> hi
<_Tom_> I should :(
<unop> _Tom_,  if your chroot is /dchroot .. you need to edit /dchroot/etc/apt/sources.list
<_Tom_> Yes.
<iltomee> pbureau: thanx, ill try that. hope that works :)
<_Tom_> If I cat /target/etc/apt/sources.lst
<_Tom_> It appears correctly.
<Gator> hey guys
<_Tom_> In fact, it's the one you suggested :)
<Gator> I typo'd when editing xorg.conf so I can't boot in GUI
<ardchoille> How can I get .xml files to open in gedit on double-click?
<zackglennie> this might be a general GNOME question: how do I edit the " Applications  /  Places  /  System " item in my panel?
<unop> _Tom_,  errm, are you absolutely sure you are doing the -- sudo aptitude update  within the chroot then ? and not outside?
<BombaBombaNoktaC> is anybody knows on here...that when will be the new releases come?
<iltomee> pbureau: i forgot, it works fine with headphones, so is it my driver than?
<BombaBombaNoktaC> is anybody knows on here...that when will be the new releases come?
<nalioth> ardchoille: right click on a .xml and change the "always open with" to gedit
<unop> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> fotf: try "mv ~/.ICEauthority ~/.ICEauthority.back"
<_Tom_> I did 'aptitude update' .. As I've done sudo -i in the chroot.
<_Tom_> I didn't think sudo was necessary?
<nalioth> LjL: you can safely delete ICEauthority  as it's reproduced with each login
<LjL> fotf: remember that you should *never* run GUI programs using "sudo", but always with "gksudo" (on GNOME) or "kdesu" on (KDE), if they need root privileges. i'm saying this because i believe doing this was the culprit
<ardchoille> nalioth: There is no "always open with" option in nautilus.
<Gator> I typo'd when editing xorg.conf so I can't boot in GUI, so how do I fix it?
<unop> _Tom_,  errm, to enter the chroot you need to be root -- and that would launch sh/bash as root, so sudo is not needed there
<LjL> nalioth: ok
<BombaBombaNoktaC> Thanks ubotu
<BombaBombaNoktaC> Thanks ubotu
<KNY> erm, so I just typo'd and hit `rm -rf /*` (rather than `rm -rf ./*`)
<reiki> when I go to System -> Preferences -> keyboard... I change it from Gerneric Keyboard to Logitech Cordless .... I reboot... in xorg.conf it still says Generic... how do I get X to use a logitech driver? (assuming there is one)
<_Tom_> Ok, figured.
<nalioth> ardchoille: there is something that you can tell nautilus what to always use
<KNY> aaaaand I caught it fairly quickly, wasn't sudo
<pbureau> iltomee, well that could be 2 thing, your headphones are good and you have a blow pc speaker or the driver accesses the port for headphones and port of speakers differently
<EdgEy> LjL why never run graphical programs with sudo? i've done it :-(
<genejack> i've had several questions to Edgy Eft users, how is the normal installation procedure supposd to look like?
<Gator> yay for no help :D
<pbureau> iltomee, but I have no idea which one it is :)
<_Tom_> I'm wonder if because it's such a virgin install (/target), that I'm missing some vital bits to get to the outside world?
<KNY> but I get some Xlib errors whenever a new window tries to appear
<LjL> EdgEy: ... because you could end up in the same situation as fotf has? ;-)
<nalioth> ardchoille: right click the .xml > properties and then change the defaults
<_Tom_> It's possible that resolv.conf and hosts.conf aren't quite right.
<zackglennie> genejack: are you seeing something weird?
<ardchoille> nalioth: There is an option to "Open with other application", but that doesn't change the default open with on dc
<Gator> someone should help me >_>
<zackglennie> genejack: it should be a pretty ubuntu-style desktop, with an "install" icon in the upper left
<LjL> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5339/ <- any other ideas besides removing .ICEauthority anyway?
<ardchoille> nalioth: Ah, got it. Thank you
<EdgEy> hmm.
<audimage> how do i figure out what to add to fstab to mount an NTFS partition?
<Clint-> i have a issue with a usb wireless mouse it works fine but when i open firefox it stops working and will not work till i reboot
<unop> _Tom_,  errm, nope, the fact that the commands are recognised shows a good installed, the fact that no hosts are suffering from lookup failures indicated resolv.conf and hosts as ok
<LjL> !ntfs > audimage    (audimage, see the private message from Ubotu)
<EdgEy> i want to copy my /home to another partition and preserve permissions, etc, how can i do that
<LjL> audimage: this tells you, i think
<iltomee> pbureau: my speaks are ok when using osX, so probably the second case
<_Tom_> unop: Ok, I was going to go say they loo OK from here.
<nalioth> LjL: that means nothing at all.  where did you get .ICEauthority being the culprit?
<unop> _Tom_,  ok, let's see sources.list then
<_Tom_> Ok one sec.
<BlueEagle> edgey: man cp
<BlueEagle> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Clint-> anyone any idea's?
<Clint-> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> nalioth: just by googling a little. i'm just trying. oh, note that while (as you can see) that's a root login, he said it gave the same error from a non-root login
<fotf> LjL: There is always an app on the taskbar that says "Starting administrative appli..." whenever I << gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list >>
<nalioth> LjL: you'll ALWAYS get information like that when you open gui apps from a terminal
<nalioth> LjL: did the program run?
<EdgEy> BlueEagle,  ah wasn't aware cp could do that
<_Tom_> unop: thinking about that, why do you have 'main multiverse restricted universe' on the end of your sources?
<EdgEy> just want to make sure, say i
<_Tom_> I was thinking dmraid was a universe package :S
<unop> audimage,  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mount_Windows_partitions_(DOS,_FAT,NTFS)
<BlueEagle> edgey: Now you know. :)
<norty> :] 
<IanLiu> Hello there
<EdgEy> cp --preserve=all /home/* /media/hda5/
<LjL> nalioth: apparently not. anyway i can't know that you get that sort of information, since i only have kdesu ;)
<unop> norty,   heh :)
<EdgEy> then umount and mount /dev/hda5 as home, it should all be fine?
<unop> norty,  let me just get tom's thing up and i'll be with you
<BlueEagle> edgey: It must be said that you need to be able to set those permissions and that implies executing the command as root.
<norty> just letting you know im stil here, ill be here all night
<norty> sounds good
<EdgEy> BlueEagle,  yes of course
<sadistico> can someone please provide any ideas as to why my wireless internet doesnt work on my laptop anymore? it only happened after i installed ubuntu
<fotf> LjL: I opened a new shell in another tab, and this time, like the first time whn I gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, a pass window came up. I typed in my pass, but it still says I'm not allowed
<nalioth> LjL: you can run "kdesu kate" in a terminal and get similar info. it's debugging information
<unop> _Tom_,  those repos should bring in other dependencies if they are needed
<genejack> zackglennie, I was installing it for my friend, and after launching the DVD-R on a boot-up, it gos into DR-ROM and prompts user for action
<Clint-> i need help when somoene has a sec plz just let me know
<LjL> nalioth, i don't get that sort of messages with kdesu
<nalioth> Clint-: just ask your question
<sadistico> its like its not even detecting the nic
<Clint-> i have a issue with a usb wireless mouse it works fine but when i open firefox it stops working and will not work till i reboot
<zackglennie> genejack: I haven't used the DVD, just CDs
<Clint-> and at the point the usb port will not transmit power
<LjL> anyway fotf, just do  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list  instead
<unop> norty,  ok, so you mounted your usb disk?
<LjL> fotf: and hope your gksudo isn't broken ;)
<mello__yello> does anybody know why my connection is very unresponsive when wired on my ZIO router?
<zackglennie> genejack: there should be options like "try and possibly install ubuntu" "install in text mode" "memory check" "check installed disk integrity"
<nalioth> LjL: that is common behavior if you open a gtk app from a console.  nothing to worry about UNLESS the app doesn't open
<magicbronson_> help! any time i run "sudo *anything*" my terminal hangs!
<magicbronson_> i am dead in the water!
<Clint-> doah
<magicbronson_> i no longer have root
<zackglennie> genejack: once you boot from the installer disk
<LjL> nalioth: ok, anyway it does seem to not open :)
<nalioth> LjL: bring yourself and your friend to #ubuntu-classroom please
<LjL> fotf: please type /join #ubuntu-classroom
<unop> magicbronson_,  tried restarting the shell?
<fotf> LjL: ## WineHQ - Ubuntu 6.10 "edgy eft"
<magicbronson_> unop: yes
<fotf> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<fotf> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<fotf> gotcha
<LjL> fotf... on the pastebin...
<sadistico>  can someone please provide any ideas as to why my wireless internet doesnt work on my laptop anymore? it only happened after i installed ubuntu
<LjL> fotf: anyway. that looks right, tbh
<IanLiu> When my Ubuntu boots, appears this message and Ubuntu stays there for a looong time...:
<IanLiu> Starting RAID devices  [OK] 
<IanLiu> (...)
<IanLiu> Differences between boot sectors and backup
<IanLiu> Differences (offset:original/backup):
<IanLiu> A plenty of numbers
<IanLiu> "Ubuntu can't automatic fix this"
<IanLiu> Any tips? This is slowing down too much the booting....
<unop> magicbronson_,  logged off and logged back on?
<nalioth> !paste | IanLiu
<ubotu> IanLiu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<magicbronson_> unop: yes!
<Clint-> sadistico:  what were you running before and what wireless you have
<fotf> !enter > IanLiu
<sadistico> windows xp home
<unop> magicbronson_,  hmm, restarted the machine?
<norty> unop, what? i haven't done anything since yesterday
<Clint-> is it a usb wireless?
<sadistico> its an onboard nic
<magicbronson_> unop: yes!
<genejack> zackglennie, ok but here's the deal. My friend burned an ISO image on a DVD-R and we made it bootable. But when we tryto boot from it, it goes into DOS-type prompt
<Clint-> sadistico: is is usb wireless or pci
<norty> im wondering if I can use like an ipod to copy my files to
<genejack> zackglennie, think he got a wrong distro
<magicbronson_> magicbronson_: X no longer works after restarting
<sadistico> its on a laptop
<norty> like do that 4 times
<unop> magicbronson_,  ouch .. does the shell just hang?
<sadistico> so neither
<Clint-> sadistico:  what type of wireless and laptop
<unop> norty,  sure
<magicbronson_> unop: yes... X no longer works after restarting either
<sadistico> acer laptop
<norty> how do i do that?
<sadistico> not sure which ind of wireless
<Clint-> sadistico:  you probley need to use ndis or madwifi
<ciscosurfer> anyone know if there's an Internet Explorer channel?
<unop> !ipod | norty
<ubotu> norty: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<sadistico> cause i dont know how to check on here
<zackglennie> genejack: seems likely.  I where are you getting dvd isos?  isn't it easier to use a cd?
<sadistico> im new to ubuntu
<geemy> reading forumn
<Clint-> sadistico:  if you tell me what type of wifi you have i will tell u what to use
<jdsa> does anyone  know about running wine?
<TheInfinity> <-- has wine
<sadistico> its like ubuntu doesnt recognize the nic
<geemy> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<geemy> heh
<geemy> i think i amm close
<Clint-> sadistico:  alot of wireless is not recognized
<sadistico> im bouncing off my router
<sadistico> belkin
<geemy> i'll try my luck again tommorow
<Clint-> sadistico:  you need to use other software
<geemy> i am beat
<geemy> peac
<TheInfinity> hmm ... does anybody has experience using audio streaming server and knows, how much CPU capacity you need for 300 clients (webradio)?
<Bugz> can someone help me with a GRUB problem?
<jdsa> there is a way to use win drivers for wireless
<sadistico> what kind?
<unop> norty,  in this case you'll need to use your ipod as storage space not as a music player -- i'm not sure exactly how it works .. but you should be able to mount it and use nautilus to copy files across
<IanLiu> Could someone help me? My Ubuntu boot is toooo long
<norty> unop ive got a problem, since we tried to copy all the files from folder1 to folder2, it filled up my linux partition and now it doesn't let me boot into linux unless im in recovery mod
<Clint-> sadistico:  but i need to know that wireless you have to tell you which software what chipset is it
<Clint-> what*
<sadistico> i have the drivers for it
<Clint-> sadistico:  windows drivers?
<sadistico> yes
<Clint-> sadistico:  they wont work
<sadistico> :P
<Clint-> lol
<sadistico> damn you windows
<unop> norty,  hmm, ouch -- boot into recovery mode and delete a few files off of your /home directory
<Clint-> sadistico:  its really easy what kind of wireless card is it
<zackglennie> I'm having trouble getting more than 2 workspaces in feisty herd 3.  what gives?
<norty> should i just delete that second folder?
<TheInfinity> IanLiu: you have ubuntu 6.06? ;)
<norty> the one where we copied everything?
<zackglennie> seems unlikely that it's a bug, probably just that I'm looking in the wrong place to change it
<sadistico> i dont know
<sadistico> i cant find out
<sadistico> its onboard
<Bugz> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR this is making me rlly rlly mad..
<unop> zackglennie,  ask the folks in #ubuntu+1 (the feisty brainstormer's hangout)
<Clint-> sadistico:  yes you can
<sadistico> and im using a laptop
<_Tom_> unop: http://pastebin.ca/351195
<Clint-> sadistico:  go to the acer website and click on support and then drivers
<sadistico> kk
<sadistico> brb
<Bugz> I had windows installed, then I installed ubuntu on my PC (Im on my laptop).. It told me to restart, I did... now its saying GRUB Geom Error
<unop> norty,  you could do that -- or just delete enough from the folder2 directory so you have the space
<Clint-> sadistico:  you need to put in your lap model and then find the wireless drive it will tell you what your have ie: intel atheros
<Clint-> ..
<norty> whats the delete command
<Clint-> rm
<Clint-> or rm -rf
<Clint-> depending on what your deleting
<unop> norty,  rm for files, rmdir for directories
<Clint-> unop: =P
<norty> so like rmdir folder2
<Clint-> rm -rf folder
<pbureau> sadistico, faster way would be to simply type  > lspci and see what card linux reconizes
<unop> norty,  to be sure -- rmdir /home/norty/Desktop/folder2
<norty> ok
<IanLiu> I have ubuntu dapper drake, and I think the problem is because of windows
<IanLiu> I have a Windows partiton (FAT32)
<norty> im not able to use my friends computer today, so i have to restart this computer to go into linux and do that and then come back, ill be right back
<unop> norty,  but that partition needs to be mounted first eh -- mount /home
<norty> its already mounted
<SirBob1701> anyone here have experience with cinelerra?
<norty> we did that yesterday
<unop> norty,  in recovery mode nothing is mounted
<FirstStrike> IanLiu: The amount of time ubuntu takes to boot up has absolutely nothing to do with your windows partition
<norty> i see
<norty> how do i mount again?
<unop> norty,  its a troubleshooting session there, remember ..
<FirstStrike> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<feryana> Hi
<idn> hi, I am trying to mount my housemates windows share using samba, it works fine if I specify a subdirectory to share, but there are quite a few. Is it possible to mount all directories in his share automatically?
<feryana> is possible with gtkpod import iles to the iPoD without burning the CD?
<unop> norty,  mount /home -- should work --- or  mount /dev/sda1  (replace your device here)
<norty> ok
<norty> ill be right back
<IanLiu> I am looking at a forum. They said the problem is because of the windows partition. The message thrown by Ubuntu is this:  There are differences between boot sectors and Backup
<idn> sudo mount -t smbfs -o guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  //matt/24 /mnt/matt
<idn> that works fine for example, but I want to moutn all directories not just the 24 one
<feryana> it's possible with gtkpod import iles to the iPoD without burning the CD?
<d1gital> hey i was in here the other day and i had a question about a swapspace issue i was having. anyway i figured out that if i do a 'sudo mkswap /dev/hda4' then a 'sudo swapon /dev/hda4' it fixes it. only problem is i have to do this every time i open up my laptop.  is there a way to do this automatically?
<n4cht> Ok, so I have a wireless access point without wired access.   I also have a second desktop without a wireless adapter.  How do I set up the following:  WAP - > Wireless PC - > Router - > Wired PC ?      In Breezy and Dapper the networking gui had the option to set which adapter would be the default, in Edgy that option is missing.  How do I also enable eth0 without Ubuntu assuming that eth0 is the default connection?
<unop> idn,  why do you want something like that?
<_Tom_> unop: http://pastebin.ca/351195
<unop> idn,  just seeking the best course ahead
<BlueEagle> d1gital: You have to mkswap every time? Have you tried just using the swapon command?
<HymnToLife> idn, if the dirs are /1, /2, /3, ..., /24, you could do that with a for loop in bash
<BlueEagle> d1gital: It might be that you just need to add the swap partition to your /etc/fstab
<idn> because he has a million folders and i need access to all of them and because they constantly being changed its a hassle to manage
<idn> lol, no thats 24 as in the tv series :)
<HymnToLife> lmao
<unop> _Tom_,  still no change :(
<BlueEagle> idn: Have you got the parody of that? The 24th?
<_Tom_> Nope :(
<sadistico> Clint- It just says 802.11b/g WLAN
* BlueEagle scoots over to offtopic.
<Clint-> thats not the model
<unop> idn,  well, in any case you'll need a list of all his shares, do you have that?
<Clint-> you need the model
<_Tom_> unop: Thinking maybe I should install ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard and then give it another go.
<Clint-> sad sec
<Clint-> sadistico:  sec
<unop> _Tom_,  in the chroot you mean?
<_Tom_> Yeah
<idn> yeah i can view them through smb://matt in nautilus. I guess if I can get a list of the folders tho I could just write a bash script
<unop> _Tom_,  the minimal should do
<_Tom_> Ok
<unop> idn,  yep
<d1gital> blueeagle: no, i tried it once without mkswap and it didnt work, i dont recall the exact message.  and my swap partition is already in /etc/fstab
<Clint-> sadistico:  in terminal type lspci
<unop> idn,  or make bookmarks in nautilus
<sadistico>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<heatman> Hi, I have installed both blackbox and fluxbox from tarball but it seems that when it comes at the time to choose the "session type" both blackbox and fluxbox arent available. How can it be fixed?
<Clint-> sadistico:  ok
<BlueEagle> d1gital: The I seriously recomend that you back up all your data and do a thurough examination of the drive in question.
<Clint-> sadistico: do a goold search for ndiswrapper
<Clint-> sadistico: google
<EdgEy> hmm, should i be manually editing /etc/fstab or is there a tool for this
<sadistico> k
<EdgEy> wondering what all the UUID crap is
<tj_> anyone familair with ekiga softphone able to work with msn messenger and video calling?
<Clint-> sadistico:  once on thier site look for the compatibality with that card
<BlueEagle> d1gital: Seems like something is not sticking to the partition table. Do you turn off your computer or do you use some sort of sleep mode?
<BrendanM> Hi, when I bring my laptop back from hibernate, the microphone port doesn't work. Rebooting always fixes the problem, but I was wondering if there was some commandline thing I could enter to fix it without rebooting?
<idn> i dont think the bootmarks will help, what i really want it just to mount the root dir in his samba share
<tj_> can someone help me with a webcam issue?
<d1gital> blueeagle: it is a laptop so when i close it it might be going into some kind of sleep mode. it does ask for my password when i open it back up
<tj_> anyone familair with ekiga softphone able to work with msn messenger and video calling?
<stephans_> which cd image are you supposed to use with a kickstart build?
<BlueEagle> d1gital: Well then it doesn't really "start up" as it doesn't boot. So it seems that the sleep mode isn't set up correctly. I
<BlueEagle> 've never had a laptop so I don't know how to fix that.
<unop> EdgEy you dont need a UUID, just use the old style device names here
<BlueEagle> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> hm...
<BrendanM> tj_, it might be, can you configure it to use other networks?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell d1gital about laptop
<stephans_> !kickstart
<BlueEagle> d1gital: I hope that helps.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kickstart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cheeseboy16> how do i save a file to etc?
<jumburrito> If I use apt-get to download nvidia-glx drivers on my 64bit OS would it automatically download 64bit drivers?
<stephans_> !ks.cfg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ks.cfg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> cheeseboy16: The /etc directory is writable only to root by default.
<sadistico> ok i downloaded the file ndiswrapper-1.37
<sadistico> and just extracted it
<feryana> oK i GOT it
<cheeseboy16> so.. what can i do?
<feryana> add files > sync
<cheeseboy16> i need to save file there
<BlueEagle> cheeseboy16: You can either start your editor as root (not recomended) or save the file to your home directory and then copy it with sudo after making a backup if the file already exists.
<cheeseboy16> how do i copy w/ sudo?
<BlueEagle> cheeseboy16: And yes you should _always_ make backups of files you modify in your /etc/ directory.
<LjL> cheeseboy16: sudo isn't a command to copy
<cheeseboy16> LjL, i know
<heatman> sudo -i "password" > cp /home/usrname/filename /etc
<BlueEagle> cheeseboy16: sudo cp /home/cheeseboy/filename /etc/
<Clint-> i need the command to reset root pass
<BlueEagle> heatman: Wouldn't that leave his password in .bash_history?
<heatman> Hi, I have installed both blackbox and fluxbox from tarball but it seems that when it comes at the time to choose the "session type" both blackbox and fluxbox arent available. How can it be fixed?
<LjL> !root > Clint-    (Clint-, see the private message from Ubotu)
<HymnToLife> Clint-, why do you want to do that ?
<Clint-> ty
<tehseen> anyone know anything about sdcards, i ahve a internal reader on my laptop and ubuntu detects it, but how do i mount it
<Clint-> HymnToLife: i would like to know root pass even know i have sudo
<heatman> BlueEagle: yeah thats right
<LjL> Clint-: there simply isn't any root password.
<HymnToLife> Clint-, by default, there is none
<Clint-> HymnToLife: unless the root pass is a quto generated pass
<BrendanM> tj_, these people reverse-engineered the MSN video codec, so you might find some useful information on their site: http://farsight.sourceforge.net/
<LjL> Clint-: but it isn't
<jumburrito> Sorry I don't know if anyone saw my question. If I use apt-get to download nvidia-glx drivers on my 64bit OS would it automatically download 64bit?
<Clint-> HymnToLife:  =) cant be that secure
<LjL> Clint-: if you look at /etc/shadow, you'll see root has "!" as the password hash. that means "no valid password"
<Clint-> ah
<Clint-> ok
<Clint-> ty
<LjL> Clint-, it's as secure as it gets. there is simply no password that will allow a login.
<BrendanM> So...anyone? Sound system microphone?
<Clint-> nice thats fine then
<dimeotane> where in ubuntu can I find my HD capacity and space left?
<LjL> Clint-, don't make your system insecure while seeking security without knowing what you're doing, please.
<Clint-> cause i am encrupting the hd in a bit
<Clint-> encrupting
<LjL> Clint-: if the ubuntu devs made things like they did, they probably know something about it.
<Bugz> jesus fuck sake
<Bugz> can I get some help
<Clint-> lol
<tehseen> lol
<Clint-> bugz?
<dimeotane> in windows I right click on drive C and choose properties
<tj_> Thanks BrendaM
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<HymnToLife> Bugz, not with such language
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Clint-> LjL: ty for the knoledge
<feryana> I need one think
<jdsa> even in real Debian root is not allowed to log in
<LjL> !etiquette > Bugz    (Bugz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Bugz> that was totally uncalled for
<BrendanM> dimeotane, you can probably check it in the file manager
<LjL> Bugz: no.
<HymnToLife> jdsa, freom console, it is
<Bugz> well w/e im here to get help
<feryana> I'm trying to unzip a .rar file.  Then I type "unrar file.rar" and it says me, "unrar: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by unrar)
<feryana> " What can I do?
<HymnToLife> unless you set it so it can't
<BrendanM> I run Xubuntu, so mine is slightly different. Anyone? How do you check free hard drive space on Gnome?
<Bugz> iv been trying for the past 3 hours withresponse.. no
<Bugz> with no reponse**
<HymnToLife> BrendanM, df, in a console
<tehsu> whats your question bugz
<babo> OK, i've installed the w32 codecs, but mplayer still tells me that it's missing the plugins needed to play a .flv file ?
<LjL> Bugz: and that justifies using such language? not.
<Bugz> My question is how do I fix GRUB
<Krunk> Hi. If I install Ubuntu (replacing Mandriva 2006) and I wanted to use KDE as a desktop, could I add Kubuntu or must I use Kubuntu exclusively?
<Clint-> whats wrong with it
<Clint-> ?
<Bugz> I tried the ubotu stuff but no luck
<Bugz> I get an error
<tehsu> which is
<jdsa> what is grub doing
<heatman> Krunk: apt-get install kubuntun-desktop
<HymnToLife> Krunk, you can very well have GNOME and KDE installed at the same time
<heatman> Krunk: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Bugz> let me get it
<HymnToLife> though it's a bit of a waste to have Gnome installe dif you don't use it
<jumburrito> Doesn't Ubuntu come default with KDE?
<alex_mayorga> hi there, how safe is to jump to feisty from edgy if nothing is evidently broken??
<sadistico> anyone know how to install ndiswrapper once it is downloaded?
<Bugz> GRUB Geom Error
<Krunk> heatman: ahh . . that's what I wanted to know. Thanks!
<LjL> jumburrito: no, it comes with GNOME. Kubuntu does.
<LjL> !kubuntu > jumburrito    (jumburrito, see the private message from Ubotu)
<heatman> krunk: np
<Bugz> GRUB Geom Error
<BrendanM> dimeotane, the did you see that. The command "df" in terminal will show you how much space you have.
<feryana> I'm trying to unzip a .rar file.  Then I type "unrar file.rar" and it says me, "unrar: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by unrar) What can I do?
<rmd_> dimeotane: df -h
<jumburrito> oh, so is that what the K in Kubuntu denotes?
<eternal_p> good evening all...I'm looking for some sort of RSS newsticker that can scroll on the bottom of my screen (Gnome) any suggestgions..I know gestlets has one, ebut it always errors out on me....thanks!
<babo> what plugins  does mplayer need to play a .flv does anyone know ?
<HymnToLife> df -h is not |33t :p
<heatman> sadistico: make && make install
<Bugz> tehsu, GRUB Geom Error
<jrib> feryana: how did you install unrar?
<sadistico> &&?
<killermach> before I waste time installing ubuntu 6.10 does it resolve the issue of not accessing windows shares? maybe I'm just gnome deficient in skill
<tehsu> check pm
<jumburrito> It works for me...
<feryana> jrib from a tar.gz file, with make\
<BrendanM> dimeotane, it looks like you can also go to accessories -> disk usage analyser
<HymnToLife> sadistico, connad1 && command2 will run both comands
<heatman> sadistico: once install type : ndiswrapper -i to install drivers, then ndiswrapper -m, ndiswrapper -di, ndiswrapper -da
<rmd_> does nautilus seriously not have a graphical disk use tool?
<HymnToLife> (i.e. command2 will run when command1 is done)
<jrib> feryana: uninstall that and use the repository version instead
<BrendanM> if you're coming from windows, that might be a nice way to do it with a GUI
<feryana> jrib how do I do that?
<heatman> sadistico: one command to make and install
<Bugz> tehsu, There isnt a PM
<_Tom_> unop: This is really odd. I can install the linux kernal (linux-imagine-generic), and ubuntu-standard .. As well as grub, but it still refuses to work when I try apt-get update? Or rather, it exhibits the same behaviour as you saw earlier.
<jrib> feryana: which part?
<rmd_> ah
<rmd_> but gnome has one
<feryana> all :P
<rmd_> wow
<amorphous_> i'm struggling to get my opera mail accross to a fresh install... anyone know what could be stopping me just copying the .opera folder accros & starting up?
<tehsu> i pm'd u
<_Tom_> unop: It can get to the net, as that's where it pulled those packages from, but won't update? Is there a way to flush its cache and force it to update?
<killermach> I can do "Places->Connect to server" then put in the server IP and it makes a icon on my Desktop, I browse the share then double click a .XCF file and gimp opens and complains that it cannot open /home/killer/smb://server/share/file.xcf  no such file or directory"
<jrib> babo: I can play flv, but I compiled mplayer and have w32codecs.  So I suggest trying to install w32codecs.  If flv still do not play then it is a configuration option at compile time
<Bugz> tehsu, Its not showing up
<tehsu> msg me then
<jrib> !w32codecs | babo
<ubotu> babo: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<sadistico> im trying to install it, i dont know how to though
<sadistico> :P
<jumburrito> Is there anyone I can PM to spam nvidia questions at?
<xtknight> what is flash encoded with anyway?  VP6?
<sadistico> im not familiar with the file types
<sadistico> like a .exe
<babo> jrib: I've just installed the codecs ...
<Bugz> ok got it now tehsu
<tehsu> k
<heatman> sadistico: installing ndiswrapper? u need to untar: tar zxvf ndiswrapper.xxx.tar.gz
<Clint-> sadistico:  soz i am back
<Bugz> ill try this..
<BrendanM> alex_mayorga, you're running fiesty and you want do downgrade to edgy?
<sadistico> i untar'd it
<feryana> jrib both of them. Uninstall and the repository
<Clint-> sadistico:  enter the dir
<BrendanM> Fiesty is pre-release right now. You'd probably be better off with edgy (6.10) or dapper (6.06)
<sadistico> now just need to know how to install it
<heatman> sadistico: then follow the commands i gave... for the ndiswrapper -i, u need to add the path to ur drivers
<jrib> feryana: did you use "make install" to install?
<Clint-> sadistico:  in terminal enter the dir you extraceted it
<sadistico> thats the part im stuck on
<sadistico> oh, no
<Clint-> sadistico:  cd dirname
<sadistico> i did it through the gui
<rmd_> i dont know about this disk analyzer.. it says my windows partition is 59% full.. but 4.0GB used of 20GB isnot 59%
<Clint-> thats fine
<sadistico> ok then, yeah
<jrib> babo: then try to recompile it and look for an option in ./configure --help
<feryana> jrib I think so, I think that I only typed make, because I don't have the install file
<scias> whaaaaaaassssuuuuuuuppppp mother fuckas
<sadistico> i did
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<feryana> in the tar.gz
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-53-210-34.hsd1.tn.comcast.net]  by LjL
<Clint-> sadistico:  you need to be in terminal unless they updated it in the last 6 months
<rmd_> and yet.. df -h got it right :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<heatman> sadistico: ok well download ur driver or copy ur driver in save folder as ndiswrapper and then ndiswrapper -i /path
<killermach> does anyone use ubuntu on a network? that has windows shares?
<jumburrito> yes
<BrendanM> killermach, yes
<sadistico> i copied the driver
<Clint-> sadistico:  i would assume you dled it and extracted to to desktop
<heatman> sadistico: make && make install
<rmd_> killermach: samba, samba, samba :)
<BrendanM> You want to browse samba shares, I presume?
<heatman> sadistico: once install type : ndiswrapper -i to install drivers, then ndiswrapper -m, ndiswrapper -di, ndiswrapper -da
<sadistico> ok ill try that
<BrendanM> I suggest LinNeighborhood or xSmbrowser
<sadistico> thanks for helping me so much
<sadistico> it means alot
<heatman> np
<Bugz> tehsu, That site didnt help me..
<tehsu> k
<heatman> Hi, I have installed both blackbox and fluxbox from tarball but it seems that when it comes at the time to choose the "session type" both blackbox and fluxbox arent available. How can it be fixed?
<Bugz> tehsu, It just gives me reasons why its broke, and what to do to fix it.. But I dont KNOW why its broken..
<feryana> I emulated it jrib... it seems to be working!!
<feryana> I installed it with wine
<tehsu> did it broke when u installed it
<feryana> the windows one
<tehsu> or did u change something
<hairulfr> Hey all, a quick question before i sleep. How do I save my session? - can I get ubuntu to do it by default? (I use Gnome)
<tehsu> break**
<jrib> feryana: erm ok, but you should install the native linux one probably
<Bugz> Well it was a different error..
<alex_mayorga> BrendanM, the other way around
<LjL> hairulfr: i think it does it by default...?
<Bugz> I had winodws, and partitioned my hdd to use Ubuntu too
<tehsu> right
<Bugz> install ubuntu then restarted
<Bugz> and it had an error
<hairulfr> LjL: Nah, it doesn't - not anymore anyways :(
<ConstyXIV> is it safe to update now?
<sadistico> i keep getting this error message
<tehsu> k
<sadistico> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<jrib> feryana: do you still have the source directory where you compiled unrar?
<tehsu> and whats your primary boot record?
<Bugz> I forgot the error by now.. cuz it was 3 hours ago
<GaiaX11> Who is still using dapper here? Are you upgrading from dapper to feisty in April?
<jumburrito> Whenever I install nvidia-glx drivers, I lose video output in X. This has happened to me in both Sabayon and now Ubuntu 64bit, anyone available to help me out?
<Bugz> I have no idea tehsu
<tehsu> r u in windows?
<feryana> jrib yeah
<_Tom_> Can anyone help me with apt-get ?
<jrib> feryana: try this command:  sudo make uninstall
<Clint-> sad
<Bugz> I cant boot into ANYTHING Tehsu
<babo> jrib: error opening/intializing the selected video out device
<Clint-> sadistico:  try ./configure
<feryana> ok
<Clint-> first
<Bugz> I can use LiveCD though..
<tehsu> ok, so boot to livecd
<Bugz> ok
<ConstyXIV> have the broken updates been fixed yet?
<jrib> babo: context?
<Bugz> it takes a while
<tehsu> and check the boot record using fdisk
<babo> jrib: movie player error ...
<tehsu> yeah ill be here
<Bugz> ok
<babo> jrib: mplayer
<jrib> babo: the one you just compiled?
<Bugz> can we take this private?
<babo> jrib: apt-get'd
<BrendanM> alex_mayorga, if you really want to live on the edge, feel free to go for Feisty, just be aware it's not officially released yet. It's coming out in April, so I'm going to wait at least that long to upgrade.
<Clint-> sadistico:  normally on manual installations you need to configure the enviorment first
<hairulfr> LjL: Haha, apparantly I turned it off myself in Sessions... Why I don't know...Stupid me... And you were right - it does it by default...
<feryana> jrib *** No rule to make target `uninstall'. Stop.
<jrib> babo: wait why did you start getting this error all of a sudden?  What changed since we started talking?
<heatman> Clint-, ndiswrapper doesnt need to ./config... well usually
<jumburrito> Whenever I install nvidia-glx drivers, I lose video output in X. This has happened to me in both Sabayon and now Ubuntu 64bit, anyone available to help me out?
<ConstyXIV> feryana: try sudo make remove
<Gator> I need help, somehow the an M got inserted in my xorg.conf file, so I can't boot to GUI
<alex_mayorga> BrendanM, have you heard of anything terrible broken? or general tips to a smooth beta testing?
<GaiaX11> Anyone here will upgrade from dapper to feisty?
<Theron> I want to setup a wireless network for both of my ubuntu desktops.  Any suggestions on which hardware to get?
<Clint-> heatman:  prob not but you never know
<jrib> feryana: ok, well you'll have to remove the files it installed manually
<babo> jrib: I downloaded mplayer and tried to play a flv file on it ... I also installed the w32 codecs
<ConstyXIV> Gator: get to a console, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, fix the typo
<feryana> I've got the same
<ElbridgeGerry> Hey all. I have a question.
<heatman> sadistico: use this command than: ./configure --prefix=/usr && make && make install
<Clint-> heatman:  but thinking about it isnt ndis advil via apt-get install ndis*
<ElbridgeGerry> I have a laptop, and I want to set it so a tap on the touchpad doesn't count as a click. How do I do this?
<jrib> babo: so you always had this "failed to initialize ..." error?
<HP_Vue> help
<babo> jrib: nope, I just downloaded mplayer a second ago ...
<Clint-> ElbridgeGerry: good question
<heatman> Clint-: i tought he was using tarballs.... when i use tarballs for ndiswrapper ./configure is not required
<Clint-> heatman:  he did use tarball
<linux_kid> How do i get totem to play files like .mp3, .wmv, & DVD's?
<jrib> babo: ok, try:  mplayer -vo x11 /path/to/some/file
<jrib> !mp3 | linux_kid
<ubotu> linux_kid: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jumburrito> Whenever I install nvidia-glx drivers, I lose video output in X. This has happened to me in both Sabayon and now Ubuntu 64bit, anyone available to help me out?
<ryanakca> how would one set up a linksys WMP54GSV wireless card under ubuntu?
<linux_kid> jrib: Thanks
<BrendanM> alex_mayorga, I've haven't really looked into it, I'm more of a "stable computing" than a "bleeding edge" type. I'm sure there's tons of info on www.ubuntuforums.org though
<Clint-> ryanakca:  use ndis wrapper
<tehsu> anyone know anything about flash media how to mount it?
<ryanakca> Clint-: ndis wrapper?
<Clint-> ryanakca:  yes google ndis wrapper
<ConstyXIV> tehsu: if youre in gnome, just plug it in
<alex_mayorga> BrendanM, appreciated, I'm google around for horror stories and see what comes up
<Clint-> what distro u using and version
<heatman> ryanakca: it xan be installed via apt-get too
<EdgEy> if you copy from nautilus running as root, and paste into nautilus running as normal user
<ryanakca> heatman: kk
<sadistico> i got the same error bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<EdgEy> who ends up as the owner?
<ryanakca> Clint-: me?
<jrib> sadistico: what are you trying to compile?
<ConstyXIV> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<tehsu> ConstyXIV: I did, dmesg shows it but where else should it be
<heatman> jrib: ndiswrapper
<sadistico> ndiswrapper
<Clint-> ryanakca: nvm but its apt-get install ndis*
<jrib> feryana: if you're not sure how to proceed I can try to help in more detail at #ubuntu-classroom
<sadistico> sure thank you so much
<jrib> heatman: are you following the guide on the wiki?
<ConstyXIV> tehsu: sudo mount /dev/sda1 (folder)
<heatman> sadistico: is make installed?
<Clint-> sadistico:  please difer to heatman he seems to know alot more then i do
<sadistico> ill head over now
<ryanakca> Clint-: kk
<tehsu> k
<heatman> jrib: i dont have a prob with it... sadistico does
<ConstyXIV> tehsu: most stuff is automounted to /media/(folder)
<jrib> heatman: heh, ok :)
<sadistico> yeah
<feryana> jrib I really appreciate your help, but I must go in a couple of minutes and here are people who needs more help than me.  I'll try to reach you other day, thanks a lot!!
<sadistico> i just dont know how to install things on here
<tehsu> all in there is cdrom
<heatman> sadistico: sec
<tehsu> and sda1 doesnt exist..
<babo> jrib: yeah, I just tried that and it seemed to work, but it turns out that my flv file is really blurry and of poor quality :-( ... the avi file was alright though ...
<jrib> !ndiswrapper | sadistico
<ubotu> sadistico: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<babo> jrib: the avi file that I converted it from that is ...
<ElbridgeGerry> Quick question, everyone:  I have a laptop, and I want to set it so a tap on the touchpad doesn't count as a click. How do I do this?
<heatman> sadistico: what version of ubutu u suing?
<babo> jrib: I used ffmpeg to do the conversion ...
<bruenig> don't sue ubuntu
<heatman> lol using*
<jrib> babo: not really familiar with converting to flv, maybe try #ffmpeg?
<sadistico> ill head over and read the help faQ
<babo> jrib: ahh
<sadistico> sorry to have taken up so much time
<sadistico> but thanks so much for helping
<sadistico> :D
<heatman> Hi, I have installed both blackbox and fluxbox from tarball but it seems that when it comes at the time to choose the "session type" both blackbox and fluxbox arent available. How can it be fixed?
<ConstyXIV> i believe mencoder (mplayer) does flv
<heatman> np
<ConstyXIV> are the problems from last week's kernel update fixed yet?
<tehsu> ConstyXIV: anyway to findout which /dev it mounted on
<ConstyXIV> tehsu: it'll be /dev/sda1 usually, and just "mount" will tell you all of your mounts
<Dyslexic> Hello, just tried running the 6.10 desktop live cd, and am getting a blank display when xorg starts. How do I get to a console to read the xorg log file?  ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work.
<jumburrito> Whenever I install nvidia-glx drivers, I lose video output in X. This has happened to me in both Sabayon and now Ubuntu 64bit, anyone available to help me out?
<Cippy> Network Manager isn't detecting my wireless card. Anyone know what's up?
<tehsu> well, this sucks, i cant find it
<Steil> Has anyone managed to get anything after dapper to boot on a blade 100?
<_Tom_> Gay gay gay gay.
<LjL> _Tom_?
<cables> Dyslexic, you can select recovery mode in the grub menu
<_Tom_> Sorry.
<ConstyXIV> Cippy: go to /etc/network/interfaces, and comment out all references to your wireless card, restart
<_Tom_> I need to wipe my /target and start again
<_Tom_> (IE. Wipe the /boot and / partitions clean)
<Dyslexic> Will recovery mode show me the last log file?  I'm running off a livecd.
<_Tom_> So I can start again.
<Cippy> thanks, ConstyXIV
<_Tom_> I've been doing something utterly stupid for 2 hours and now I'm in am ess.
<tehsu> ConstyXIV: when I put the sd card in a proc shows up, its [tifm0:3] 
<ConstyXIV> tehsu: why do you need to know what the /dev is?
<tehsu> it wont mount
<mdmartz_> I just upgraded my kernel to  2.6.17-11-generic and my wireless card stopped working.  It was previously listed as eth1.  Now I see wlan0 listed but I cannot bring up wlan0 because it says no such device.  The device manager shows it as a wlan interface and I cannot see any reason why I shouldn't be able to bring it up.  Any ideas?
<cables> mdmartz, make sure your "linux-restricted-modules" is the same version as your "linux-image"
<cables> mdmartz_, make sure your linux-restricted-modules is the same version as your "linux-image'
<ConstyXIV> mdmartz_: what wifi card?
<mdmartz_> cables: how would I accomplish that?  I am new to Ubuntu/Debian
<cables> mdmartz_, hold on a sec
<mdmartz_> Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)
<cables> mdmartz, probably doesn't matter
<bruenig> mdmartz_, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<ConstyXIV> mdmartz_: go to synaptic, look at the versions of linux-restricted-modules and linux-image
<cables> mdmartz_, do what Bruenig said, it's easier
<HP_Vue> Is there a program that you can use in ubuntu to burn ISO to disk?
<ConstyXIV> will the kernel updates still kill your system?
<bruenig> HP_Vue, what type of iso? cd or dvd?
<HP_Vue> cd
<tehsu> sweet got it working
<binarydigit> gnomebaker
<ConstyXIV> HP_Vue: r-click your ISO
<HP_Vue> ah thanks
<mdmartz_> cables: I will need to reboot into the new kernel to test.  Thanks
<bruenig> HP_Vue, cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever nameofiso.iso
<cables> mdmartz_, after that, make sure "linux-generic" is installed (aptitude show linux-generic | grep State)
<tehsu> where do you put modules to autoload
<bruenig> or graphically
<ConstyXIV> tehsu: /etc/modules
<binarydigit> /etc/modules
<cables> mdmartz_, this doesn't change your kernel
<Journeyman> my apt-gets are no longer authorized
<Journeyman> whats up with that
<cables> mdmartz_, you need to reboot, though
<tehsu> yeah found it as soon as i asked lol
<mzuverink> anyone have a en to es kvtml file for kvoctrain?
<bruenig> Journeyman, did you add any repos?
<fotf> is it opssible to wine DirectX?
<Journeyman> what are repos?
<cables> Wow, a lot of problems with kernels not matching restricted modules today
<cables> !repositories | Journeyman
<ubotu> Journeyman: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bruenig> Journeyman, repositories, that is where apt-get gets all the software
<Journeyman> oh, not recently
<mdmartz_> cables: I have the latest linux-restricted-modules
<matthew1421> how do i fix the arts server fatal error for sound?
<ConstyXIV> Journeyman: in english, it's where all the software is stored, and where all the updates come from
<cables> mdmartz_, did you run the command bruenig told you?
<Journeyman> yeah I know what a repository is
<Journeyman> thanks
<Cippy> ConstyXIV: it didn't work. do you have any other suggestions?
<Journeyman> I didn't know that repo == repository
<carlhume> Anyone have time to help me figure out a problem with the installer for 6.10?
<cables> !ask | carlhume
<ubotu> carlhume: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mdmartz_> cables: yes...sorry thought you had written that to me...my irssi colors are messed up and its hard to see who wrote to me
<carlhume> ubotu :) thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<carlhume> lol
<cables> carlhume, thank me, I called ubotu :)
<bruenig> wow it fought through the smily
<SpacePuppy> ubotu: thanks!
<carlhume> cables thanks :)
<matthew1421> how do I fix the arts server fatal error problem?
<cables> ha
<ConstyXIV> Cippy: do iwconfig in a terminal, and make sure you commented the right card (comments are marked by a #)
<bruenig> smiley*
<HP_Vue> I need help w/ grub
<ConstyXIV> HP_Vue: what help?
<_Tom_> How can I re-run device detection?
<_Tom_> To populate /dev
<cables> HP_Vue, you might want to try #grub
<SpacePuppy> ubotu :) thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<carlhume> I'm trying to install 6.10 - after entering my name / password / name of the computer it takes me to a screen asking to Prepare disk space
<o_0> has anyone successfully got bcm43xx drivers to work with edgy 2.6.17-10-generic kernel pls help
<Cippy> ConstyXIV: what should i see after the iwconfig?
<carlhume> The only option is to Manually edit partition table
<cables> carlhume, do you have windows on that machine?
<carlhume> cables, No, not any mor
<PetFish> lo,  I am using Edgy with ntfs-3g for an external NTFS Formatted drive - Please dont shoot me down - Do I still have to defrag the drive because of the fs? If so, please how. If not - Love me ? :D
<carlhume> more
<o_0> edgy 64 bit
<cafuego_> o_0: Yes, on ppc as well as ia32.
<dimeotane> whats the easiest way to make some home movies into a DVD on ubuntu?
<carlhume> cables:  A friend of mine threw on a copy of Opensuse
<ConstyXIV> Cippy: itll list all your cards, and a load of info about your wifi cards
<riotkittie> yay. i have 91MB free on /
<cables> carlhume, and he killed off windows?
<carlhume> cables, yes - no windows
* cafuego_ hands riotkittie a cruft blaster
<cables> carlhume, you need help manually configuring?
<Ireclan> OK, I lost my resolution. How do I get it back?
<_Tom_> No-one knows how to re-run the hardware detection? :s
<ConstyXIV> Cippy: itll just show a "no wireless" for your nonwireless cards
<cables> !resolution | Ireclan
<ubotu> Ireclan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<carlhume> cables - sure - if that's what I need to do, then I definitely need help :)
<bruenig> _Tom_, restart the computer?
<_Tom_> I'd really rather not, surely there's a way without doing thaT?
<ConstyXIV> Ireclan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<o_0> cafuego_: i have amd64, and i really could use some help getting the bcm43xx drivers on.. i have the ndis setup going now, and the driver is loaded but it is using wlan0 insted of eth1? not sure if this is the problem, i get and SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device when i click the network icon in gnome
<bruenig> _Tom_, is this some crucial server or something?
<Journeyman> why the heck is the apache package all weird and jacked up
<Cippy> ConstyXIV: i missed a few lines while commenting them out. oops. i'll reboot again
<cables> carlhume, you just need to create a new Ext3 partition after resizing the old one, and make that your / partition.
<blanky> hey guys, anyone know of a way to make my linux install become a live cd
<_Tom_> No, I'm refusing to believe it's not possible to re-run the detection.
<blanky> Sorry for the bad wording
<_Tom_> And it takes ages to restart with a live cd.
<jumpkick> question...  In the past I've used $EDITOR on some UNIX systems to open the default editor (I think crontab -e uses that), is there an equivalent shell variable on Ubuntu?
<_Tom_> So if there's a better way, I'm all ears.
<carlhume> cables - The wizard doesn't detect any devices to partition :(
<cafuego_> o_0: ndiswrapper does indeed use wlanX, it's designed that way. I don't use ndiswrapper, but the proper driver (and firmware).
<PetFish> lo,  I am using Edgy with ntfs-3g for an external NTFS Formatted drive - Please dont shoot me down - Do I still have to defrag the drive because of the fs? If so, please how. If not - Love me ? :D
<o_0> will the wl_apsta.o driver (cut with fw_cutter) work on a 64bit?
<Journeyman> jumbers, that var depends on the shell
<carlhume> fsck -f /dev/hda says bad block
<cables> carlhume, can't help you there... is it some sort of exotic hard drive?
<cafuego_> o_0: Just sue my package.
<Journeyman> I think ubuntu uses bash
<jumbers> Journeyman: Huh? You
<Journeyman> by default
* bruenig watches as _Tom_ wastes even more time sitting here waiting for another answer than it would take to simple restart
<jumbers> You're talking to me?
<o_0> cafuego_: where is your package?
<Journeyman> yeah
<jumbers> Journeyman: I never said anything
<carlhume> cables, don't think so - SATA, 500 GB, Seagate
<cafuego_> o_0: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/
<bruenig> simply*
<Journeyman> erm
<Journeyman> TAB
<o_0> cafuego_: tym
<Journeyman> jumpkick*
<cucu> hiiiiii
<ConstyXIV> speaking of editors, is the vimtutor a good tutor for vim, or does someone else have a recommendation? (no holy wars please)
<Ireclan> OK, it's wanting to know my driver.
<_Tom_> bruenig: Of course. But I'd actually quite like to know the answer, because it could save me restarting again, and again, and again..
<cables> carlhume, sorry... I'm not so great at the hard ware stuff
<jumbers> Journeyman: I just got home 5 minutes ago and I haven't talked in the past few days
<jrib> ConstyXIV: vimtutor is a good intro
<o_0> what is the name of the package?
<jrib> ConstyXIV: just read  :he  for the rest
<jumbers> I just tend to idle in here
<carlhume> cables, no worries, thanks anyway...
<heatman> Hi, I have installed both blackbox and fluxbox from tarball but it seems that when it comes at the time to choose the "session type" both blackbox and fluxbox arent available. How can it be fixed?
<jumpkick> Journeyman: huh?
<ConstyXIV> jrib: thanks
<cafuego_> o_0: bcm43xx-firmware; you'll find it in edgy-cafuego
<o_0> ok, so i just apt-get bcm43xx-firmware and reboot?
<carlhume> Anyone else have any ideas why the 6.10 live cd wouldn't be able to detect my hard drive?
<jrib> jumpkick: $EDITOR should work if you set it.  You might also be interested in  sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<cafuego_> o_0: You'll need to disable ndiswrapper, too
<carlhume> Anything I should check?
<cucu> hola
<o_0> cafuego_: i understand
<ConstyXIV> O_o: there is also a script in the bcm43xx-fwcutter docs that does all of that for you
<bruenig> _Tom_, if it can be done, it would have to be done by rerunning init scripts (I believe) and as such it wouldn't be a simple, do this command. It would be a drawn out process figuring out which of the init scripts deals with the hardware and then even then seeing if they can be rerun without restart
<Journeyman> jumpkick, man edit
<_Tom_> bruenig: You're probably right. *sigh* Restart it is.
<ConstyXIV> _Tom_: you could try /etc/init.d/udev restart
<_Tom_> ..!
<Ireclan> Guys, what do I tell it? It wants to know my video driver...
<jumpkick>  jrib,  Journeyman:: /usr/bin/editor seems to do the trick... don't know if that will work on other distros through
<ConstyXIV> Ireclan: what card?
<cables> LjL, sorry
<Ireclan> Integrated, no card...
<Cippy> ConstyXIV: no luck, still. iwconfig readout is normal
<norty> unop, that didnt work, i tried to delete the folder but it said: Directory is not empty
<ConstyXIV> Ireclan: do you know the chipset?
<Journeyman> jumpkick, that varible depends on the shell
<norty> then i tried throwing my hd in another comp to see if i could mount the partition but that didnt work
<cables> LjL, was that directed towards me? I've been trying to make Ubotu a bit smarter, thanks for giving me that pointer :)
<norty> so im back to where we were
<_Tom_> Oh god. Looks like I'm out of memroy and need to restart the damn live CD anyway :@
<rob3r> hi, can i find information about the instalation of the xgl?
<LjL> cables, yes :)
<Ireclan> No. How do I find out?
<jrib> !xgl | rob3r
<ubotu> rob3r: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<norty> where did unop ho
<norty> go
<ConstyXIV> not sure.  does anyone know how to find the graphics chipset for Ireclan?
<Journeyman> but typing man edit explains how to set that al up
<cables> Ireclan, "lspci"
<Ireclan> cables: ???
<eitan> when trying to install kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu system, I get the following errors..The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<eitan>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: hwdb-client-kde but it is not going to be installed
<eitan>                    Depends: speedcrunch but it is not going to be installed
<eitan>   Currently on 6.10
<ConstyXIV> !pastebin | eitan
<ubotu> eitan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ireclan> cables: what mean you?
<cables> Ireclan, use the command "lspci | grep VGA" to figure out what your graphics card is
<Pelo> ConstyXIV,  5 lines hardly requires the use of the pastebin
<Pelo> eitan,  does kde install anyway ?
<Ireclan> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<ConstyXIV> Ireclan: intel driver
<NkZ> Good Night guys
<NkZ> I have a question: Is there any too to make my gNOME Menu (Not the panel) translucent? I've seen the Screenshots But I can't find the prog to do it.
<NkZ> is there any way*
<DjBrix> i can i get help in something weird
<PetFish> ANYONE :( - I am using Edgy with ntfs-3g for an external NTFS Formatted drive - Do I still have to defrag the drive because of the fs? If so, please how. If not, Why not?
<Pelo> NkZ,   you need to install beryl
<Pelo> !beryl | NkZ
<ubotu> NkZ: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<DjBrix> How can i emulate an adsl line?
<NkZ> Pelo: I have Beryl Installed. If that's the case, how do I enable to make it translucent?
<o_0> cafuego: what is the name of the edge repo to add ot sources.list
<Pelo> NkZ,  go and ask in #beryl
<eitan> Pelo:  I havent tried installing kde by itself, just kubuntu-desktop
<o_0> nvm
<devz0r> i'm having trouble getting a dell printer to print right
<Ireclan> Guys, it doesn't have a driver that says "Intel"...
<NkZ> Oh, Will do, Thanks. :-) Very kind Pelo.
<DjBrix> How can i emulate an adsl line so i can connect 2 computers one as isp and other as a client?
<Pelo> eitan,  same thing ( more or less ),  does the kubuntu desktop work ?
<NkZ> BTW, your nick means "Hair" in spanish, which is kinda weird. ha ha ha
<devz0r> i have the driver installed and it's set up to print in 8.5 x 11 but it keeps wanting to print in A4 format, which i don't use and isn't loaded
<Ireclan> It has several drivers that begin with "i", however.
<o_0> brb
<Pelo> NkZ,  tell me something I don't know
<Ireclan> Are those it?
<DjBrix> Hey can i get help or not
<ConstyXIV> ireclan: try looking for something with 8284 in it
<NkZ> Hmmmm 1+1= 10
<mackinac> !patience
<HP_Vue> Are any of the developers in here?
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cables> !patience | DjBrix
<ubotu> DjBrix: please see above
<Pelo> DjBrix,  have you considered that no one here knows the answer to your question ?
<genejack> is there a specific way to burn ISO image on CD-R using K3B?
<DjBrix> i dont know?
<cables> DjBrix, ask your question again, some new people might be here
<Pelo> HP_Vue, no, devs don't hang out here
<Ireclan> Nope. Shall I list what it has?
<__mikem> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ConstyXIV> genejack: i think you just open it
<DjBrix> How can i emulate an adsl line so i can connect 2 computers one as isp and other as a client?
<gumpish> Is there a way to get to fdisk from any of the CDs without booting into Linux or at least without loading X?
<HP_Vue> Has any of the devs ever been in here?
<cables> DjBrix, okay, no idea... not even sure if that's possible.
<[reed] > can anybody resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<genejack> ConstyXIV, open it using K3B?
<DjBrix> cables it has to be!
<[reed] > I can resolve archive.ubuntu.com fine, but us.archive.ubuntu.com is coming back NXDOMAIN
<ConstyXIV> genejack: i think so.
<Xenguy> Hi - I'm trying to remember a command that is similar to 'id' - it tells you what 'groups' your userid is in -- ring any bells?
<[reed] > Xenguy: uh, `groups`?
<[reed] > :p
<gumpish> [reed] : ditto
<eitan> Pelo, no, i get broken dependencies with hwdb-client-kde and speedcrunch
<Xenguy> [reed] : hah - I think you're right :-)
<Ireclan> ConstyXIV?
<[reed] > gumpish: ugh, that breaks apt
<DjBrix> cables i have ubunto as an isp and i need to share the services of ubuntu to the other computer
<Pelo> eitan,  install them using synaptic, should be easy enough, then resintall kubuntu-desktop
<Xenguy> [reed] : I had this brain fart :P
<[reed] > is there somewhere where I can tell the sysadmins?
<gumpish> lucky for me my university maintains its own repo. =)
<Locksmith> I have an error that is global across users that is driving me crazy
<Ireclan> ConstyXIV?
<Locksmith> screen resolution app gives an error >>>An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for gnome-display-properties. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly.
<mindstate> is there a way i can check my version of gtk that i have installed?
<chronic1> anyone here have experience with the GFORGE package
<Pelo> mindstate, terminal  gtk --version
<DjBrix> cables reasking the question how can i connect 2 dsl modems as an isp does with the client
<chronic1> trying to work through some issues that are already reported in the "bugzilla"
<Locksmith> DETAILS lists this error >>> Bad key or directory name: "/desktop/gnome/screen//0/resolution": Can't have two slashes (/) in a row
<Pelo> DjBrix,  check the forum for your problem
<mindstate> Pelo: when i try that..it says gtk command not found..does that mean gtk isnt installed..and if so how do i install it?
<matthew1421> how do i get rid of the arts server fatal error sound problme?
<Pelo> mindstate,  check in synaptic to make sure it is installed or not, the version number is also dislplayed there,  btw, if you are running gnome gtk is installed
<ConstyXIV> Ireclan: wataminute, googling around to find the name of your driver
<mindstate> Pelo: i am running gnome
<Pelo> mindstate,  then you have gtk installed,   btw  edgy runs gtk 2.0 at least
<Locksmith> Is there a way to rebuild gnome and rerun configurations to get rid of this error
<mindstate> Pelo: alright then i should be good thanks
<PetFish> Welcome to #Ubuntu - No one really knows the answer to your question. ... :/
<britt> i configured tpconfig to turn off tapping, I instructed the KDE synaptics prog to disable tapping, but yet i still have tapping enabled. What gives?
* Pelo slaps PetFish 
<[reed] > PetFish: They just pretender they do.
<[reed] > -r
<[reed] > -e
<[reed] > :(
<PetFish> :p
<cables> DjBrix, this is probably not the place to ask.
<PetFish> Just thought the channel needing livening up :p
<Pelo> slapping ppl around is very lively
<PetFish> Sooo... I am using Edgy with ntfs-3g for an external NTFS Formatted drive - Do I still have to defrag the drive because of the fs? If so, please how. If not, Why not?
<EdgEy> sudo diff -r /media/hdb5/videos/music/ /home/edgey/music/
<EdgEy> is that the correct way to find differences between 2 folders?
<EdgEy> nautilus tells me there are different amounts of files, when i just copied the folder ..
<EdgEy> i need to make sure before i delete the old folder
<Pelo> PetFish,  I seem to remember someone telling me that ntfs drives don'T need to be defraged like the fat32 did
<matthew1421> how do I disable the arts server fatal error problem with sound?
<NET||abuse> hey all, where's the best debs to use for the non-free video codecs.. looking through the faq they don't show the deb lines to use.
<Pelo> EdgEy,  check for hidden files
<mackinac> EdgEy, http://www.ss64.com/bash/diff.html
<EdgEy> it's the correct way to do it but it's taking forever, does diff verify each byte of the file
<EdgEy> or just that theyare there and the same size
<gumpish> NET||abuse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<PetFish> Pelo - Thankyou :x
<Eleazar> hi i'm trying to get giftoxic to work on my ubuntu edgy, but it gives me a segmentation default error after launch and closes inmediatly, anyone knows where else i can get it?
* PetFish wishes Pelo a good day :x
<elpargo> hi could someone point me to a guide to configure my monitor
<cables> !x | elpargo
<ubotu> elpargo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xtknight> elpargo: configure as in setup for linux or calibrate the monitor panel itself?
<zackglennie> question for whoever: where do I change the "window snap" settings in GNOME?
<elpargo> cables, thanks but I'm talking about something more advanced, I believe the "Generic Monitor" in my xorg.conf is causing beryl to lag.
<Pelo> elpargo,  consider asking for help in #beryl
<o_0> um, cafuego.. your pkg froze my ubuntu now it won't load.
<Ireclan> ConstyXIV, I'll be right back, OK?
<ronaldo_> hi all, is it possoble to install ubuntun via nfs?
<elpargo> zackglennie, what do you mean by snap? everything is configurable with the program call gconf-editor
<feryana> Folks
<genejack> what is a sure-fire way to check if the CD is bootable?
<zbadone> I had a DAT* tape drive, made some backups, just got a newer DDS3 tape drive unit, CANT seem to read my old tapes, are they the same format? I backed up via tar cvf /dev/st0
<zbadone> DAT8
<feryana> does anyone know how to install the nintendo wi-fi usb connector? I can't emulate it!!!!!!!!!!
<zackglennie> elpargo: it's a setting that makes it easier to line windows up next to each other
<cables> genejack, put a bootable CD in and see if it works
<o_0> cafuego....
<elpargo> Pelo, no this has nothing to do with aiglx or beryl is my monitor settings.
<genejack> what if it doesn't?
<cables> feryana, i don't think you can on Linux
<o_0> your pkg killed my install
<elpargo> genejack, boot from it?
<zackglennie> elpargo: when you're moving or resizing a window, it "snaps" into place if you get it near the border of another window
<rubix_> hey whats that command to reconfigure x, like dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<zackglennie> eh, I gotta go
<genejack> ok, let me ask you a more intelligent question..
<feryana> omg... I thought so cables... and there is something to connect the wii thru linux?
<zackglennie> desperate housewives time
<norty> can anyone help me??
<Kenny> !Error 18
<norty> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358636&page=2
<elpargo> zackglennie, ahh yes that's metacity, in the tool I told you it should be under that set of keys I don't know the exact path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error 18 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> feryana, you can buy a router for probably about the same price as the DS WiFi connector...
<genejack> if i am creatingt a data cd with an ISO image, using K3B, how do I select "bootable" option?
<Pelo> later folks
<mzanfardino> I'm attempting an apt-get update and failing to reach a number of ubnutu pathes... is there something down somewhere?
<zbadone> I had a DAT8 tape drive, made some backups, just got a newer DDS3 tape drive unit, CANT seem to read my old tapes, are they the same format? I backed up via tar cvf /dev/st0
<elpargo> cableroy, xtknight Pelo can we please up the "user level" I know how to write a xorg.conf by hand I just need a pointer to where are the values I should set for ubuntu
<feryana> I hate routers... well thanks cables.  I will change my dsl speed so i'll request a wifi + cable modem.  Those work on linux rght? Dont need drivers
<cables> genejack, you shouldn't be creating a data cd... you need to burn the ISO as an image. I know that in Gnome you can just rightclick the ISO and click burn to CD, but I'm not sure how to do it in KDE.
<gumpish> mzanfardino: apparently
<norty> can anyone please help me? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358636&page=2
<xtknight> elpargo: hehe.  user level upped! :P
<elpargo> the generic monitor with only DPMS, I believe it's causing my lag. I'm used to set h and v resolutions and all
<xtknight> elpargo: umm well "generic monitor" would likely not cause your lag
<mzanfardino> gumpish: apparently as in I'm not the only one?
<xtknight> elpargo: dpms is a power management mode.  your graphics card is still sending 60 hz to your monitor, as it really doesnt matter if your monitor is called "generic monitor" or "viewsonic vp930b" or whatever it is
<sadistico> heatman: ok so i read the faq and have followed these two links to the "T"
<sadistico> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224350
<cables> norty, you didn't back up?
<sadistico> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<xtknight> elpargo: as for sync rates, if the picture is fine, the signal refresh rates are correct as well
<x2mjokada> hey guys, i need some help.  I have a folder on my desktop that i want to delete, but when i go to move it to the trash, it says 'access denied'. how can i get rid of it?
<sadistico> im stuck on the first link with the su command
<genejack> cables, thanx, i think i figured it out, the name of the file (...iso.part) prevented linux from recognizing it as CDimage
<cables> norty, if you changed the format of the partition, it's way too late...
<genejack> many thanx
<sadistico> it keeps saying su: Authentication failure
<cha0s> hello, i just (re-)installed ubuntu, and theres a process running called 'scrollkeeper-update' that's taking 100% cpu, has been running for about 10 minutes now
<norty> i can copy the files, its not too late
<cha0s> anything i can do?
<elpargo> norty, what file system?
<cha0s> can i safely kill that?
<norty> ntfs
<cables> norty, you formatted the drive from ntfs to linux-swap... the data's gone.
<norty> no iots not
<norty> FUI
<norty> CK:
<elpargo> xtknight, so your positive that changing the defaults wont up my performance?
<norty> i already copied the data from the partition to then linux partition its not gone
<sadistico> *ungh good grief charllie brown I just want my wireless to work -=
<cables> norty, if you already copied it, copy it to somewhere else...
<mackinac> x2mjokada, sudo rmdir "path to folder"
<norty> yea where?
<norty> i have no room on that partition
<cables> norty, get a USB drive...
<bruenig> x2mjokada, sudo rm -rf whatever
<norty> how would I copy it to a usb drive
<norty> i dont know linux that well
<cables> norty, how can you access the files now?
<norty> ya
<cables> norty, plug USB drive in, drag files over.
<norty> i mounted the partition
<cha0s> hey nmevermind, sorry, now it stopped
<elpargo> norty, if I assume correctly your migrating from win to ubuntu and want to move all your music, code, whatever right?
<norty> i cant see them
<cables> norty, usb drives?
<norty> im just trying to get the files off my copmuter so i can reformat it
<elpargo> if u have 120G I suggest you use DVD or something
<sadistico> can anyone help me with my wireless problem?
<norty> i mounted the partition to a folder on my desktop
<norty> i cant access the folder because i dont have permission
<norty> i tried changing the permission but for some reason it didn't work
<norty> so i created a new folder
<norty> copied the files there
<norty> changed permission
<norty> and was able to access the files
<elpargo> norty, you need to give the permissions on the mount command
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<x2mjokada> bruenig, thanks dude
<norty> but i dont have enough space on the linux  partition so i can't copy all the files over
<elpargo> sadistico, what wireless problem? which card?
<norty> how
<norty> elpargo
<cables> norty, if you can access them, just put them somewhere... if you can see them, you haven't lost them. Use a USB drive
<norty> how do i give permissions on the mount command
<norty> i cant see them
<elpargo> norty, boot windows burn DVDs reformat everything is the fastest way.
<EdgEy> norty, what you need to do is
<x2mjokada> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<EdgEy> use root to access
<EdgEy> what is probably happening is that the ntfs partition is mounted but only root can access it
<norty> yea
<norty> ok
<EdgEy> try alt+f2 then sudo nautilus
<norty> how do i become root
<[reed] > gumpish: I just e-mailed canonical
<sadistico> elpargo: its a broadcom card
<cables> !root | norty
<ubotu> norty: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<[reed] > so, maybe it will be fixed soon
<EdgEy> not sudo sorry
<EdgEy> gksudo
<norty> i tried using sudo
<norty> didnt work
<cables> norty, use gksudo...
<sadistico> i just installed ndiswrapper
<elpargo> norty, there is a flag you set on /etc/fstab with is the permission
<EdgEy> gksudo nautilus
<norty> gksudo
<norty> eh?
<norty> so wait what
<norty> hit alt-f2
<sadistico> and have the driver on my desktop
<fiXXXerMet> Something up with us.archive.ubuntu.com?  (Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com')
<cables> norty, then type "gksudo nautilus"
<norty> then use gksudo and the chown and chmod commands to change permission?
<cables> norty, we were suggesting using the gui
<EdgEy> no, norty
<EdgEy> use gksudo nautilus to try and access the files
<elpargo> norty, mode=XXX where XXX is the unix permission you probaby want something like 755 and you need to put the setuid=yourUserId
<EdgEy> all of them
<norty> all i want to do is be able to access those files so i can put them on an external drive and get them off my comp
<EdgEy> just to check
<starz> u too eh fiXXXerMet
<cables> norty, gksudo nautilus will let you access them.
<fiXXXerMet> Yup
<norty> ok
<starz> annoying ~_~
<cables> norty, that opens Nautilus as root
<EdgEy> yeah then you can copy them to external drive without messing with permissiosn etc
<EdgEy> permissions
<fiXXXerMet> DNS or server problem?
<elpargo> norty, ok ignore me EdgEy advice is simplier
<norty> next prob, i dont have enough space on my linux partition to boot in, i can only use recovery boot
<starz> fiXXXerMet i dont think the ip changes much
<starz> so im guessing server
* starz shrugs
<norty> how do i delete things so i can get more space
<fiXXXerMet> Was hoping to get lucky :)
<EdgEy> seems like the first time i have helped someone without making their life harder
<EdgEy> :P
<norty> i tried rmdir but it didnt work since the "directy is not empty"
<norty> ..
<EdgEy> rm -r
<cables> norty, rm -r
<norty> thats it
<Xenguy> rm -rf
<starz> tho its not dnsable
<cables> ha, edgey beat me
<norty> just type that
<elpargo> rm -rf
<EdgEy> usually -r for stuff
<sadistico> can someone please help me with ndiswrapper?
<cables> !ndiswrapper | sadistico
<ubotu> sadistico: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<norty> so what i type rm -rf and it automatically knows what to delete?
<elpargo> sadistico, hehe was going to ask that, so your card works on ndiswrapper
<EdgEy> norty nah
<norty> or do i need to inclue a path to a directory or file or what
<EdgEy> f isn't needed, i forget what it is, force i think
<cables> norty, no... rm -r path
<Xenguy> norty: yes
<elpargo> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<EdgEy> rm -rf /home/user/directory
<cables> Xenguy, wtf?
<EdgEy> something like that
<Xenguy> EdgEy: -f is needed I believe
<sadistico> my light came on
<norty> so say the file is in /home/norty/desktop/folder
<sadistico> so yeah
<norty> i want to remove folder
<DjBrix> cables i got it in google i need a dslam server thanks
<EdgEy> Xenguy, nah
<norty> do i type
<sadistico> i think it just needs my driver now
<cables> Xenguy, oh, i thought you were saying he didn't need a path :)
<EdgEy> works for me with just r, i've never used f
<elpargo> wtf that bot should have said man mount
<norty> rm -r /home/norty/desktop/folder
<norty> ??
<sadistico> i dont know how to load it though
<EdgEy> yep
<starz> fiXXXerMet just take the us. out for now
<EdgEy> woohoo, diff found the files that were missing
<Xenguy> EdgEy: yes, if you have 'rm' aliased to '-i' -- that would be it, which applies to me
<fiXXXerMet> yeah?  /me tries it
<sadistico> i already went through those tutorials
<EdgEy> skipped 2 folders by mistake when copying, not sure how
<pibarnas> hey folks, what's the best app to copy a DVD on Ubuntu??
<norty> ok ill be right back
<xtknight> elpargo: i'm not positive of that but i'm quite sure
<sadistico> i cant use the su command though
<sadistico> keep getting an error
<EdgEy> norty: gl
<EdgEy> too late
<cables> sadistico, use "sudo -i" instead
<sadistico> su: Authentication failure
<sadistico> Sorry.
<sadistico> sudo -i alone?
<elpargo> sadistico, in ubuntu su is "disable" use sudo everytime you need su
<cables> sadistico, "sudo <command>" runs the command as root, "sudo -i" gives you a root terminal
<elpargo> sudo -i <comand>
<carlhume> cables, It was a bios setting
<cables> elpargo, nope
<fiXXXerMet> Good one starz, thank you
<carlhume> cables, thanks for your help earlier
<cables> elpargo, sudo -i gives you a terminal
<cables> carlhume, I helped you?
<BigMac> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<BigMac> I got to the end of that and I got no errors and then on the verification the first line did nothing and all the following lines gave bash errors
<EdgEy> hmm, anyone know of a simple command to delete all Thumbs.db files within a folder recursively?
<EdgEy> heh.
<cables> carlhume, no problem then :)
<carlhume> lol
<sadistico> gotcha
<sadistico> ty
<carlhume> cables, well, you listened to me babbling
<BigMac> why would that happen
<sadistico> what does su mean?
<elpargo> huh ups I'm rusty, cableroy
<elpargo> cables, *
<Xenguy> EdgEy: use 'find' then 'xargs'
<EdgEy> sadistico, switch user
<EdgEy> that might not be the abbreviation, but, it's what su does
<Xenguy> EdgEy: er, pipe to xargs
<briguyd> hi, i just ran the latest updates on edgy, including a kernel update, and restarted, and X failed to start, i then ran nvidia-xconfig and startx and it still failed
<cables> EdgEy, I absolutely despise OSs that crap all over your folders
<EdgEy> and su without arguments will switch to root (you need to know the password obviously)
<elpargo> EdgEy, actually it is
<EdgEy> cables, i'm migrating my ntfs partitions to ext3
<sadistico> hrmmm i should have got a staement saying [17179594.992000]  acer_acpi: Acer Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.3
<sadistico> [17179595.000000]  acer_acpi: Wireless value 1
<EdgEy> so.. yeah:)
<Fujitsu> briguyd, you probably need to run the upgrade again. A bug in Launchpad occurred which caused that problem.
<elpargo> EdgEy, in ubuntu it wont you need to run sudo su
<sadistico> but instead i got [17181138.464000]  acer_acpi: Acer Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.3
<sadistico> [17181138.464000]  acer_acpi: No WMI interface, unable to load.
<briguyd> Fujitsu, how, just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<EdgEy> elpargo, if you sudo passwd first
<EdgEy> it will
<Fujitsu> briguyd: sudo aptitude update, then sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<cables> sadistico, for the time being, just use "sudo" to run commands as root.
<Fujitsu> Or apt-get, if you prefer.
<sadistico> i am
<sadistico> that worked fine
<black_13> !casper
<ubotu> casper: Run a "live" preinstalled system from read-only media. In component main, is extra. Version 1.78 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 236 kB
<pibarnas> hey folks, what's the best app to copy a DVD on Ubuntu??
<sadistico> just am having a problem with [17181138.464000]  acer_acpi: Acer Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.3
<sadistico> [17181138.464000]  acer_acpi: No WMI interface, unable to load.
<sadistico> the second part of that
<sadistico> with the no wmi
<Xenguy> pibarnas: k9copy, or dvdrip
<elpargo> EdgEy, yup if
<Xenguy> pibarnas: if you want to transcode, then dvd::rip
<hockyhair> cafuego!@!! come back
<briguyd> Fujitsu, didnt seem to do anything
<sadistico> cables: any ideas?
<cables> sadistico, just follow the guide again now that you know to use "sudo."
<cables> sadistico, I have no idea
<HP_Vue> some please help! I am trying to write an ISO to a disk and I right click my iso and there is a drop down box labeled "write disk to:" And there there is a drop down box w/ 2 options 1) The name of my CD and 2)file image
<Fujitsu> briguyd, it's possible your mirror still has the old files. I'm not quite sure how to proceed from here :-/
<HP_Vue> i am in ubuntu
<EdgEy> whoa
<EdgEy> find is FAST
<cables> HP_Vue, name of cd
<HP_Vue> thanks
<briguyd> Fujitsu, just wait?
<sadistico> cables: oh well, thanks anyway
<ljlolel> us.archive.ubuntu.com is down right now, right?
<cables> sadistico, join channel #ndiswrapper
<sadistico> cables: kk
<tcpip> !trickle
<ubotu> trickle: user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-4 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 164 kB
<EdgEy> looking at this...
<EdgEy> find * -name Thumbs.db | xargs rm
<EdgEy> to remove all Thumbs.db files within the current folder and subfolders?
<andres_> who know of this error? error /dev/sda/ failed ...
<briguyd> ljlolel, looks like it
<sp4nk3> Hey anybody using xchat?  dcc receiving files are timing out and I'm not sure why.
<briguyd> Fujitsu, could that be it?
<ljlolel> haha that sucks-- i just got my friend to start installing linux through the windows installer project
<tcpip> please help.. i need to limit bandwidth used by tinyproxy(my other pc)
<Fujitsu> briguyd: It could be, yes. If you edit /etc/apt/sources.list (sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list) and replace us.archive with just archive, then run the update and dist-upgrade again, you might get somewhere.
<tcpip> i installed trickle.. but how do i configure it
<sadistico> cables: noone is in that room they're sleeping :P thanks thouhg
<zyth> Uhh anyone got any idea why neither my home/end or arrow keys work for scrolling the page in Firefox?
<cables> tcpip, try "man trickle"
<Fujitsu> zyth: Ensure that a plugin doesn't have the focus. Click on a normal-ish part of the page, and try again.
<briguyd> Fujitsu, i just checked it, its already set to archive, not us.archive
<zyth> Fujitsu, aha.  Thanks
<faolan> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<x2mjokada> can someone please help me? I installed Azureus, but everytime i run it, it just closes by itself.  Does anyone know a fix for this
<Wyzard> x2mjokada: What JRE are you using?
<cables> x2mjokada, your configuration files might be messed up... delete ~/.azureus
<faolan> I haven't been about to connect to it even via firefox
<x2mjokada> Wyzard, jre 6
<tcpip> cables: yeah.. can it be used for apps already started or need to start the app through trickle
<_Tom_> Can anyone tell me what on earth the package 'at' is, in Ubuntu 6.10"
<_Tom_> *?
<Wyzard> _Tom_: It lets you schedule a program to be run at a later time
<_Tom_> Ok.
<cables> _Tom_, it helps you schedule tasks
<_Tom_> Well, i'm building up from scratch.
<cables> Wyzard beat me
<_Tom_> I tried install dmraid before anything else (needed for my fakeraid array)
<zyth> _Tom_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/ fyi
<rubix_> i think i am having problems, i just updated kernel and graphics drivers
<_Tom_> Thanks.
<illriginal> anyone know if the server of azureus is down right now?
<rubix_> now i don't have any x at all
<x2mjokada> Wyzard, does the jre cause it to do that?
<andres_> where find this file : /sda or  /dev?
<EdgEy> andres_,  /dev/sda
<zyth> illriginal, azureus is running fine here.
<sadistico> has anyone in here configured a wireless nic before on a laptop?
<Wyzard> x2mjokada: Java 6 should be fine...  try cables' suggestion of deleting (or renaming) ~/.azureus
<EdgEy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<illriginal> I get this error when tryin to download it from Synaptic: Some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server(s).
<illriginal> Do you want to continue, ignoring these packages?
<sadistico> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Wyzard> illriginal: azureus doesn't have a central server that it depends on
<illriginal> hm...
<_Tom_> Anyway, dmraid failed to install .. so I installed the kernal, and ubuntu-standard.. but dmraid fails to configure, and ubuntu-standard won't configure without at being problem configured .. which is also refusing to configure.
<tiglionabbit> !info java
<cables> rubix_, make sure your "linux-restricted-modules" is the same version as your "linux-image"
<ubotu> Package java does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<illriginal> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgnucrypto-java/libgnucrypto-java_2.1.0-1_all.deb
<illriginal>   Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<tiglionabbit> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<rubix_> cables good idea sir
<illriginal> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/j/jakarta-log4j1.2/liblog4j1.2-java_1.2.13-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<illriginal>   Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<l93p> hello everyone
<cables> out of curiosity after rubix_'s question, how do I use uname to install a package with my kernel version at the end?
<zyth> illriginal, beats me, I installed it with automatix (and yes, thats a huge awful sin here, I don't care, so if anyone wants to neep about it, redirect to /dev/null)
<rubix_> cables: how do i tell my restricted   maduals version
<_Tom_> zyth: That link is pretty useless without a search engine :/ I haven't got a clue where to look for anything.
<l93p> is there someone around with expertise regarding nvidia-settings?
<Fujitsu> illriginal, the Ubuntu package server in the USA seems rather unwell at the moment. That's the problem that you have encountered.
<illriginal> is there another server i can use?
<zyth> _Tom_, uhh... http://packages.ubuntu.com/ has the search...
<frogzoo> is it possible to get windows to go into standby within vmware-player ?
<HymnToLife> rubix_, dpkg -l | grep restricted-modules
<zyth> :P
<Fujitsu> l93p: Has your NVIDIA driver broken?
<illriginal> oh ok Fujitsu
<cables> rubix_, hmm
<rubix_> 193p try #wine-hq there are a number of people there
<andres_> EdgEy: ok. good, where find this file?
* _Tom_ slaps forehead :(
<l93p> Fujitsu: no
<Eke3> hey, i accidentally deleted "/var/apt/lists", what do i do?
<Fujitsu> illriginal, which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<l93p> Fujitsu: it just isn't working right
<illriginal> Edgy Eft 6.10
<cables> rubix, aptitude show linux-restricted-modules
<EdgEy> andres , it is just there
<EdgEy> what are you trying to do?
<mike__> How do I add a module so it will auto-load on boot time ?
<cables> rubix_, ^^
<mike__> a kernel module rather....
<cables> rubix_, see if that works
<Fujitsu> Eke3, you sure that's the right filename?
<frogzoo> Eke3: no such file
<Hoosteen> anybody know what's up with the archive repos?
<mike__> i know theres a stupid command to set that up... i just cant remember it ATM
<zyth> illriginal, you could just set your /etc/apt/sources.list to point at say a ca repo for security instead of the US one for now.
<Fujitsu> Hoosteen: The US one is down at the moment.
<rubix_> cables that said "package not found"
<clearzen> mike__: um, I think it is depmod I'm drawing a blank too though
<Hoosteen> Fujitus, kk thanks..guess i'll have to sit tight then...hehe
<cables> rubix_, make it linux-restricted-modules-generic
<dibblego> I am SSHed to a remote machine that is being used by another user - can I somehow message that user?
<illriginal> zyth, "ca repo" ?
<fiberchunks> canadian
<mike__> clearzen, naw, that does the module dependancy and ish...  im lookin for the modconf type thing
<zyth> illriginal, you could change that 'us' to 'ca' and just grab it from the canadian repository for now
<zyth> then switch it back when done
<zyth> or you can wait
<Hoosteen> Fujitsu, kk thanks..guess i'll have to sit tight then...hehe
<illriginal> oh ok
<l93p> Fujitsu: it's an issue regarding resolution problems at startup  makes gnome bar in weird spots...
<cables> the tubes are clogged?
<Fujitsu> Hoosteen, or switch to, as zyth says, another mirror.
<zyth> cables, there's not enough tubes!
<Hoosteen> fujitsu, yeah..thought about that...think i'll sit tight...hehe
<tcpip> cables: thanks
<Fujitsu> (oddly enough, us.archive.ubuntu.com works fine for me)
<gerald> can anyone help me with dualhead with aticonfig ?
<clearzen> mike__: It's modprobe then
<gerald> i can't get my 2nd monitor to work
<zyth> the Canada security archive was dog slow for me yesterday, but is fine now.
<clearzen> mike__: Or just edit /etc/modules
<moomoo> evenin
<cables> rubix_, did that work?
<zyth> gerald, did you try the ati control panel?
<gerald> yes
<gerald> i got the 2nd monitor to display something, but it's sort of messed up
<rubix_> where is your sources.lst
<saphetiger> Hey is anyone else having a problem resolving us.archive.ubuntu.com
<cables> rubix_, why do you need to know that?
<x2mjokada> hey guys, i have a file in the trash that won't delete, is there any way to get rid of it?
<zyth> gerald, I am guessing here, but you may need a
<cables> rubix_, it's in /etc/apt/, but why?
<[reed] > The ubuntu hostmaster just fixed us.archive.ubuntu.com
<[reed] > but you may have it cached
<zyth> gerald: Display section in your xorg.conf for that other monitor
<ljlolel> celebrate!
<[reed] > just give it a bit
<saphetiger> Thank you.
<frogzoo> is it possible to get windows to go into standby within vmware-player ?
<gerald> i have it
<saphetiger> exit
<zyth> gerald, with the right refresh rates and resolutions
<saphetiger> quit
<faolan> saphetiger: us.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<rubix_> i'm having problems with us archives and i'm going to need apt to resolve this problem, when i find out what it is
<gerald> i have the right resolution
<[reed] > faolan: no, it's fixed now
<Fujitsu> faolan: Not for long :)
<newuser1> hey guys i tried to change the resolution in gnome but it only goes up to 1024X768 so i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and seet higher resolutions but it still wont let me change it... any ideas?
<gerald> do you know what the syntax is for refresh rates
<gerald> for the xorg.conf?
<gerald> i think tha tmay be it
<[reed] > `dig @ns.ubuntu.com us.archive.ubuntu.com`
<cables> rubix_, ouch... just the time for the repos to go, huh?
<zyth> newuser1, do you have an ATI card by chance?
<[reed] > shows that it's fixed
<newuser1> i810
<zyth> gerald, sec
<rubix_> cables: yes
<cables> rubix_, i have to go now, someone else will help you
<zyth> newuser1, what video driver are you using in your xorg.conf?
<sadistico> is there noone that can help me configure me wireless connection?
<newuser1> i told it to use i810
<newuser1> zyth im double checking it
<rubix_> wait where is sources.lst again i can't scroll up sorry
<zyth> gerald, for instance mine is
<zyth>  HorizSync    30.0 - 75.0
<zyth>         VertRefresh  40.0 - 80.0
<gerald> i don't need quotes?
<Cryoniq> This might seem like a scary question, but I have a harddrive with 1 partition of ubuntu linux, followed by swap partition and then I have 40 gigs free with nothing. I am thinking installing Windows XP on the last 40 gig drive, just in case for some progs that just didnt want to follow with me to linux and they are specific. Now.. will windows install overwrite grubb? And how do I add selection for windows startup so it show in gr
<Fujitsu> rubix_, /etc/apt/sources.list
<zyth> gerald, not for the sync stuff no
<ljlolel> gerald: no, just type 30-70 or whatever
<gerald> k, i'll try that
<rubix_> Fujitsu ty sir got it
<newuser1> zyth: Driver is set to i810
<sadistico> oh well back to windows xp i suppose
<zyth> newuser1, in xorg.conf it says i810 ?
<x2mjokada> cables, i have a file in my trash, but when i got to empty it, it doesn't delete.  Is there any way i can get rid of it?
<clearzen> Cryoniq:Windows will overwrite the grub
<andres_> EdgEy: when initiates linux gave to the error and said me that executed fsck manually or something thus
<newuser1> zyth yes
<Cryoniq> =/
<zyth> k, sec.
<jrib> Cryoniq: yes windows will overwrite grub when you install it, see:
<jrib> !grub | Cryoniq
<ubotu> Cryoniq: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Cryoniq> evil windows... =(
<zyth> newuser1, can you put your xorg.conf on the pastebin?
<NkZ> Greetings again
<gerald> so i put that in the monitor section right?
<newuser1> sure
<zyth> gerald, aye
<cables> x2mjokada, alt-f2, then type "sudo nautilus /home/<username_here>/trash"
<frogzoo> Cryoniq: xp will overwrite your mbr, you'll need to reinstall grub afterwards - there's howtos for configuring grub for doze
<cables> x2mjokada, then delete it from there
<frogzoo> !grub | Cryoniq
<sadistico> yes, but at least windows xp lets my wireless work on y laptop
<sadistico> ...evil ubuntu
<NkZ> Anyone knows a way to change the color or the gNOME Menu? (Not the Panel)
<Cryoniq> Thanks :)
<jrib> sadistico: evil hardware vendors you mean
<zyth> sadistico, did you use google or ubuntuforums.org by chance, or just come on here?
<x2mjokada> cables, k thanks
<cables> x2mjokada, no  problem
<sadistico> yeah
<sadistico> i went to two different forums
<sadistico> hit a road block
<sadistico> noone knows what to do
<Fujitsu> sadistico: What kind of card is iti?
<zyth> sadistico, tell me your model of wifi card.
<Cryoniq> wish I wasnt force to do this. I really want to break 100% free instead of 97% free... *grumble*
<gerald> how about the resolution, my resolution is set in the Screen section
<sadistico> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224350
<sadistico> and
<jrib> Cryoniq: what windows apps do you need?
<newuser1> zyth: http://pastebin.ca/351318
<sadistico> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<Cryoniq> bank specific stuff.. =/
<sadistico> broadcom
<zyth> newuser1, k sec
<norty> im back edgy
<zyth> sadistico, you need ndiswrapper then
<fiberchunks> bank specific -- online banking?
<newuser1> zyth: np
<sadistico> i ahve it installed already
<sadistico> that was easy
<cables> sadistico, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<zyth> newuser1, why are you using the Framebuffer?
<cables> sadistico, nvm, bad paste
<zyth> sadistico, ohh you have an acer
<sadistico> im currently stuck on this link
<gerald> zylche, my 2nd monitor has a brown screen, the bottom portion of my monitor shows portion of my primary monitor
<sadistico> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224350
<cables> sadistico, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<norty> how do I gain access to a folder that says I dont have permission
<zyth> sadistico, lemme guess, your wifi light isnt on
<gerald> the resolution looks like it's set properly though
<Cryoniq> yeah and their service require a client side app existing only for windows for certs etc.. really stupid thing, but the % on my loans are the best at the bank ^^
<zyth> sadistico, so the card is off?
<l93p> is there anyone around that could help me?
<sadistico> step 7
<fiberchunks> norty: be root, or that user
<norty> how do I be root
<sadistico> it seems to be on
<jrib> !root | norty
<ubotu> norty: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sadistico> the light is on at least
<Cryoniq> Hmm then again.. maybe WMware for Linux could handle it... hmmm
<cables> sadistico, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper/edgy?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<zyth> sadistico, hmm k thats good at least
<norty> i tried sudo chmod and sudo chown but they dont work
<sadistico> yeah
<starz> hm
<newuser1> zyth i dunno i wasnt aware that i hit that... coould that mess it up?
<zyth> newuser1, well?
<moomoo> arg
<zyth> ah
<moomoo> back
<jrib> norty: what are you trying to do?
<zyth> newuser1, yeah it could
<gerald> when I move my mouse to the far left of my laptop monitor, i can see the cursor in the edge of my 2nd monitor, but i can't move it into the 2nd monitor
<newuser1> k ill redo it
<zyth> newuser1, reconfigure xorg and dont select framebuffer
<norty> basically i mounted a partition to a folder on the desktop
<norty> im trying to access the files to take off my harddrive
<NkZ> Anyone knows a way to change the color or the gNOME Menu? (Not the Panel)
<norty> but it wonlt let me see the contents of the folder
<newuser1> zyth: cant i just delete the line?
<norty> so i cant copy them off my comp
<jrib> norty: try to put my name in front of your response and keep it all in one line
<zyth> newuser1, mebbe try it
<l93p> gerald: what about the other edge?
<cables> norty, alt-f2 then "gksudo nautilus", then navigate to the folder
<norty> i tried that
<gerald> l93p, nothing
<norty> ill try again cables
<jrib> norty: what kind of filesystem is this?
<cables> norty, you can even set permissions from there
<norty> ntfs
<gerald> it's just a brown screen, and the bottom of the 2nd monitor shows portions of my laptop lcd
<moomoo> allright who needs help
<klypso> anyone know how to set up GRUB to boot a winXP ntfs partition
<l93p> gerald: nvidia?
<klypso> ?
<gerald> l93p, ati x200m
<cables> norty, you won't be able to write to it, but you can read from it...
<l93p> gerald: sorry :(
<moomoo> norty, did you get all your files?
<cables> klypso, #grub
<norty> i just want to copy the files off
<atlantia> hah anyone here had luck with 3945 and wpa?
<nevermind> hi all
<norty> no i didnt moomoo
<atlantia> this is so sad
<gerald> zylche, any more ideas ?
<moomoo> norty, how far did you get?
<rubix_> yay, now i got web surfing capability in terminal
<klypso> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<norty> no where
<jrib> norty: if this is a one time thing, then cables' command should be enough.  But if you want to always mount this partition, you need to mount it with the proper permissions using umask
<gerald> i tried looking on the ubuntu forums, but nothing much there
<fiXXXerMet> The proftpd package is listening only on tcp6 - not tcp4.  How can I change this?
<atlantia> i always thought ubuntu had the wifi support thing down, but you throw wpa at it and it shakes like a small girl
<norty> im basically trying to get the files off my comp so i can reformat it
<moomoo> i thought you had access to the files and could see them?
<zyth> gerald, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85215
<zyth> gerald, 3rd post
<atlantia> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<norty> i just want to be able to see the files, and then be able to copy them from the partition to an external drive
<sadistico> cables: what did that link do?
<moomoo> i thought you had access to them?
<EdgEy> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<sadistico> cables: everything worked but still no wireless connection
<EdgEy> ^ norty
<gerald> thanks
<jrib> he just needs to read them EdgEy
<cables> sadistico, one was for Broadcom chips
<norty> i tried that it doesnt work with 64bit amd
<cables> chipsets*
<EdgEy> heh
<zyth> gerald, I am guessing you need Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, CRT" #laptop LCD, external connector
<EdgEy> i use 32-bit on my amd64
<norty> all i want to do is copy the files off my comp
<jrib> norty: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<EdgEy> for reasons like that
<frobro360> hi everyone, i'm having a wireless configuration issue also
<atlantia> so whats the way to get wpa working/
<gerald> yea
* _Tom_ crise
<_Tom_> *cries
<illriginal> im scared to update.
<zyth> atlantia, install wpa-supplicant
<zyth> heh
<illriginal> to the new generic linux
<_Tom_> Why is it, when I install something with apt-get .. and it fails, that I can't uninstall the bloody thing again?
<illriginal> last time it messed up my X
<_Tom_> This is driving me up the wall
<hockyhair> cafuego: are you there
<rubix_> illriginal how did you fix it i'm having the same problem
<cables> illriginal, as long as you make sure "linux-generic" is installed, it should keep your X working.
<illriginal> lol you can
<zyth> _Tom_, um if apt-get failed, it shouldnt be installed
<illriginal> you cant
<alephant> Hi all
<illriginal> cables it did that <,<
<atlantia> zyth,  i have it
<illriginal> i still use my last kernel
<illriginal> not the new one.
<atlantia> zyth, http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<_Tom_> zyth: But I've got all the required packages in for the particular package. Yet they won't install? And fail on configure.
<gerald> zyth, which part of my xorg.conf should i put those options?
<norty> Edgy what do I do when i hit alt-f2
<zyth> gerald, display
<newuser1> zyth: i tried just deleting it as well as reconfiguring and neither worked
<atlantia> zyth, a half baked howto.. loses me at click gnome network manager, i dont have my wifi card in gnome net manager
<rubix_> i'm using my last kernel and still no x
<alephant> I'm not asking how to "build a kernel the Ubuntu way"... I want to know how to rebuild the actual kernel package -- I want exactly the kernel I have now (so that modules-nonfree, madwifi et.al. will still work) but with a few different options (timer freq, preempt)
<frobro360> ok i'm using the wusb54gs on edgy, i've installed the ndiswrapper from the repo, and got my hands on the .sys files that are missing from the default driver.  it now tell's me "driver installed, hardware found" however after
<EdgEy> norty, why don't you just boot back into windows and sort this out
<atlantia> zyth, but i can use iwconfig and connect to wep and no encryption networks
<illriginal> for now i wont update
<_Tom_> zyth: Might it be a case of having an improper kernal installed?
<illriginal> until there's a fix.
<alephant> I've done apt-get source linux-kernel-$(uname -r)
<EdgEy> clearly you should not be messing with vulnerable data
<norty> Edgy, because the partition im trying to access doesnt show up in windows
<gerald> zyth, so the subsection of screen?
<alephant> which gives me an .orig, a .diff and a .dsc...
<klypso> need help getting GRUB to boot windowsXP grub menu : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5360/
<moomoo> alephant, thats a little bit beyond the scope of this channel though
<zyth> atlantia, check out gtk wifi. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=74
<alephant> moomoo: dig it.  Where should I go?
<zyth> gerald, go read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85215
<frobro360> modprobe ndiswrapper I get nothing, and the new network connection is not found
<frobro360> i've been looking everywhere and I can't find anything
<norty> Edgy, thats too late now
<moomoo> well good question, typically its google.  there aren't any channels that i'm aware of that teach you how to compile
<zyth> moomoo, #gentoo? lol
<l93p> hey guys, how do I make my monitor resolution match my workspace resolution?
<moomoo> heh
<alephant> I basically want to rebuild with those tweaks, but when I do it with make-kernel then my binary drivers won't modprobe
<klypso> I cannot get GRUB to boot into windows
<klypso> menu at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5360/
<sadistico> cables: that link is better but im stuck; how do i point the fwcutter to the file on my desktop?
<fiberchunks> alephant, try #kernel
<alephant> moomoo: it's not "how to compile", it's "how to get the automagic Ubuntu weirdass drivers to modprobe"
<cables> sadistico, send me a link, I've already lost where I sent you
<rubix_> whats the package name for linux restricted modules
<frobro360> is anyone able to assist w/ my ndiswrapper issues?
<moomoo> alephant, so why are you recompiling? that won't help you any
<alephant> fiberchunks: totally inappropriate -- I'm not talking about vanilla kernel builds, I'm trying to understand how Ubuntu kernel builds happen
<gerald> Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000200" #horizontal LCD=primary
<sadistico> its a file called bcmwl5.sys
<newuser1> zyth: any other ideas?
<fiberchunks> ah ha, indeed
<gerald> which part of xorg should i put that in
<sadistico> i put it on my desktop
<cables> frobro360, go to the channel #ndiswrapper
<fiXXXerMet> Anyone?  Why is proftpd running on tcp6 but not normal tcp?
<sadistico> cables: lol ok
<alephant> moomoo: uh, yeah.  How else to change my timer frequency & preempt model?
<frobro360> will do thank you
<zyth> newuser1, no dice eh?
<newuser1> zyth: no i treid bot deleting the line and reconfiguring
<sadistico> cables: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<moomoo> alephant, ah, yeah that is totally beyond the scope of the channel
<alephant> Kernel build #1: vanilla build from kernel.org.
<zyth> newuser1, url for your xorg again?
<cables> sadistico, what do you mean by point to it?
<alephant> moomoo: really?  I've had tons of discussions about dpkg-buildpackage here
<cables> sadistico, where the guide says <downloaded file>, just put the path to your file.
<alephant> that's all this is...
<sadistico> right im stuck on that
<newuser1> zyth: http://pastebin.ca/351345
<sadistico> how does ubuntu do that?
<cables> sadistico, you don't know the path?
<sadistico> its on the desktop
<sadistico> how do i point it there?
<moomoo> yeah the channel is primarily for vanilla installs and basic troubleshooting, if you get that discussion going for a bit i guess its okay until an op decides to wake up
<cables> sadistico, ~/Desktop/<filename>
<zyth> newuser1, k hagnon
<klypso> when I try to boot into ntfs partition I get an ERROR 29: Disk Write Error
<sadistico> danka
<newuser1> zyth: ok
<alephant> grr
<Gator> I need help, when I boot I get an error saying it failed to start the x server, and in the next window it says a tag is invalid, where I somehow put an M at the end of "InputDevice" ("InputDevicem")
<cables> Gator, remove that M then...
<moomoo> Gator, yeah, edit xorg.conf
<moomoo> and remove them
<cables> Gator, use "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to get into a text editor.
<Gog123> i got in a fight with my cable isp and a moderator on a website........  threatened a lawsuit :P turns out they forced an issue with my google desktop forcing me to run a chkdsk
<moomoo> its in /etc/X11
<klypso> Gator: boot in safe mode or use a liveCD to edit it
<Gog123> this is why i will NOT USE WINDOWS AGAIN
<Erealz> i need help their are 2 package update that cant be retrieved from the server what up with that?
* Gog123 refuses to go with vista
* Gog123 wants UBUNTU
<moomoo> Gog123, they forced you to do what?
<Gog123> moomoo:  i had to run a chkdsk cause they corrupted my files remotely
<Gator> thanks cables
<klypso> check your disk for errors?
<alephant> ...so, anybody have a clue what I'm talking about?
<klypso> ye gods!
<moomoo> Gog123, well welcome
<klypso> the horror.
<moomoo> just ask we'll try to help
<Gog123> klypso:  Im on ubuntu now for life :)
<zyth> newuser1, try making the only mode in each display subsection the default mode that you want.  For instance, mine only has 1280x1024 in it, nothing else
* alephant sighs heavily.
<gerald> zyth, can you please tell me which part of xorg.conf i should add those options?
<klypso> Gog123: amen
<alephant> moomoo: I did ask, you told me it was off-topic.
* alephant shrugs
<newuser1> zyth: ok
<moomoo> Gog123, yeah freedom is a great thing, it puts the power back in our hands
<Gog123> klypso:  How does someone force a computer to crash remotely?  guess there are bugs they know about to get thru
<moomoo> Gog123, funny thing is one doesn't see it until they run into a situation like yours
<robbie_crash> what's a good ftp server?
<Gog123> especially windows
<zyth> gerald, Screen section
<klypso> who forced your computer to crash?
<frogzoo> Gog123: it's not easy to get a linux box to crash
<alephant> I don't want a vanilla kernel build.  I don't want a make-kpkg.  I want to rebuild the linux-kernel* package, but with my own .config instead of whatever's the Ubuntu default.  I want all the Ubuntu patches, and the proper version string so that modprobe will work, but I want a few small tweaks to the .config.
<Gog123> klypso:  Government, or someone with my ISP who knows.........
<moomoo> alephant, well i tried to outline the basics ... hopefully you got that part about the ops.  they are opinionated and offtopic stuff is quickly shut down'
<Gog123> frogzoo:  It was microsoft xp
<robbie_crash> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<sadistico> cables: its saying Where can I find some driver source files?
<sadistico> :
<alephant> Anybody even understand what I'm talking about?
<klypso> hmm
<robbie_crash> !ftp-server
<frogzoo> Gog123: different story, not too hard if there's no firewall
<sadistico> im leading it to the desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftp-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robbie_crash> !ftp server
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Gog123> klypso:  Thats what happens when you threaten a lawsuit against an ISP and keep going after them for their lies on a major website
<sadistico> i typed in desktop/bwl.sys
<alephant> WTH?
<Gog123> klypso:  I aint giving up on paul allens dream
<fiberchunks> alephant make oldconfig perhaps?
<jrib> !kernel | alephant
<ubotu> alephant: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Gog123> when he founded RCN (the isp in question)
<alephant> The topic is "this is not #ubuntu"!?!?!?
<Gog123> i mean funded
<Gog123> it was 2 billion of HIS DOLLARS
<alephant> oh
<alephant> sorry
<alephant> stale buffer :-)
<frogzoo> alephant: apt-get source linux-image   ?
<sadistico> cables: it wont let me type the ~ in front of Desktop
<Gog123> anyways
<Gator> cables: It keeps showing up as a blank document when I type {{{sudo nano /ect/X11/xorg.conf}}}
<alephant> frogzoo: got that.  And I could just dpkg-makepackage to totally rebuild it
<Gog123> you realize how much computer knowledge is swirling around us
<[deimos] > Is there a problem with us.archive.ubuntu.com?  On a fresh install of 6.10 I'm getting errors connecting to the repo during an update.
<zyth> sadistico, /home/yourloginname/Desktop
<cables> sadistico, try "etc" not "ect" :)
<moomoo> Gog123, what is paul allens dream?
<alephant> I'm stuck on the intermediary step of how to tweak how the .deb will build.
<fiberchunks> [deimos] , it's been fixed, but it may take a while to propogate
<Gog123> i got so many errors in chkdsk and i noticed it cause my google desktop gave me an error
<cables> sadistico, damn, wrong person
<newuser1> zyth: interesting.... that forced it but now the edges are way past the edge of the screen lol
<cables> Gator, replace "ect" with "etc" :)
<klypso> hey, could someone shoot over to #grub...? need some help
<zyth> newuser1, did you set the res too high for your display? lol
<faolan> Gog123: why go after an ISP... political figure are way more fun to attack
<alephant> That "wiki.../KernelCustomBuild" is merely how to do make-kpkg
<Gog123> moomoo:  he funded rcn but then rcn collapsed financially and essentially stopped buildout and TREATED Customers like crap
<sadistico> cables:=D
<sadistico> zyth: ok ill try
<moomoo> Gog123, what is rcn?
<moomoo> sorry, just curious
<Gog123> moomoo:  Fiber optics based provider
<[deimos] > fiberchunks, thanks, I'll try the OpenDNS servers and see if they're up-to-date yet, Charter must be lagging behind :)
<zyth> newuser1, try changing it in the system -> preferences -> screen res thing
<Gog123> moomoo:  I am Fiber to the building
<moomoo> ah, sorry to hear it failed
<rubix_> whats the package name for the new kernel
<Gog123> moomoo:  In the urban city
<newuser1> zyth: could be... i guess this is i different monitor than the one i had
<faolan> I go threatened by a cease and desist letter from the Government for something I wrote about Pat Robinson
<faolan> like years ago
<Gator> cables: Is there a command to immediately shutdown?
<newuser1> its my sisters pc now
<cables> moomoo, RCN didn't fail.. I'm using it right now
<robbie_crash> thanks ubotu
<wkdown> I'm looking for a good programming color-coded text editor for Ubuntu ... I use Notepad++ in XP but they don't have Linux binaries.  Anyone suggest a good one?
<klypso> gwell, you still use it
<cables> Gator, immediately?
<cafuego_> To use ipsec on dapper with a prebuilt  dapper kenrel, I do *not* need to compile additional kernel modules, do I?
<Gog123> cables:  It failed financially and went bankrupt and is now in piss poor shape
<klypso> s/gwell/well/
<robbie_crash> awww, no your welcome from the bot?
<robbie_crash> *you're
<sadistico> zyth: it keeps saying pattern not found
<Gog123> cables:  it didnt fail in the sense of shutdown
<cables> Gog123, ah.
<Gog123> cables:  which market are you in?
<sadistico> zyth: im using fwcutter
<Gog123> cables:  please dont say cali
<Gator> cables: yeah, instead of waiting 1 minute when I type {{{sudo shutdown 1}}}
<klypso> Gog123: why do you still use it?
<frogzoo> alephant: you mebbe should build like: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b
<zyth> sadistico,huh?  ok.. nm I misread something
<sadistico> zyth: trying to get to my .sys file to load drivers
<Gog123> klypso cause i didnt move yet
<Gog123> waiting for me to move before i switch
<klypso> away from New York?
<klypso> ah
<wkdown> I looked in the 'universe
<Gog123> no
<zyth> sadistico, the file is on your Desktop?
<sadistico> zyth: yess'um
<Gog123> klypso:  Newer apartment complex
<alephant> frogzoo: Yep.  Still not at the step I need :-)
<zyth> sadistico, waht is your login name on that box?
<klypso> ah
<sadistico> zyth: sadistico, real original i know
<wkdown> I looked in the 'universe' and 'multiverse' packages but there's so many ... is anyone a programmer that can recommend a good color-coded text editor?
<gerald> zyth, can you briefly check my xorg.conf
<gerald> http://pastebin.ca/351356
<zyth> sadistico, then it's in /home/sadistico/Desktop
<gerald> i still can't get it to work
<zyth> gerald, k sec
<fiberchunks> wkdown, fancy gui, or console?
<sadistico> zyth: yeah i know im typing that but everytime i hit enter it says pattern not found :P
<alephant> wkdown: emacs and vim are both awesome
<gerald> why do i have 3 screen sections
<Gog123> klypso:  ill be using time warner cable in the new place, hopefully the IPO would have occured by then
<wkdown> lookin for GUI
<alephant> wkdown: lots of folks like kate and gedit, but I've never used either of them.
<klypso> Gog123: you any good with GRUB?
<zyth> gerald, try putting that in one of the other screen sections?
<Gog123> klypso:  Time Warner is 10000/512k........ close enuff
<klypso> vim all the way
<sadistico> zyth: can i pm you a shot of my terminal seesion so far?
<zyth> gerald, did you read the thread on the forums about this?
<zyth> sadistico, ok
<sadistico> zyth: so you can better see what im dealing wiht?
<gerald> yes
<sadistico> zyth: thx
<moomoo> emacs is pretty much the mothership of all text editors however
<moomoo> tons of extensions and stuff
<moomoo> but ultimately its whatever works for you
<alephant> klypso: whatcha need with GRUB?
<klypso> moomoo: yeah, much to slow any GUI-y
<Gog123> klypso:  I believe in open and shared knowledge, not corporate knowledge, but those corps keep knocking down the good guys :(
<klypso> alephant: can't get grub to boot into windows
<cables> klypso, try the #grub channel
<fiberchunks> wkdown, http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Devtools/ides.html  some decent linkage there
<klypso> alephant: menu.lst at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5360/
<sadistico> zyth: ok i sent the pm
<klypso> cables: tried that, no one there to answer
<wkdown> tks fiber
<klypso> cables: just echos from idle bodies
<johnstar> does anyone know if there is a way to make g15 clock 12 hour?
<zyth> sadistico, umm I don't see anything
<sadistico> zyth: eh?
<zyth> sadistico, put it on pastebin.ca
<Gog123> klypso:  i dont even know which files were damaged.............. all i know is it had something to do with a corrupted file in google desktop, then it mentioned .dll files which had nothing to do with google desktop in index that it fixed
<moomoo> klypso, i don't have any dual boots around, otherwise i'd fix it for ya
<sadistico> zyth: what is that?
<zyth> sadistico, a place to paste crap
<fiberchunks> wkdown, if you're a kde type of person, kdevelop isn't bad
<klypso> alephant: any clude?
<sadistico> zyth: within xchat?
<zyth> sadistico, web browser
<mike__> okay the stalk kernel loads some Funky VGA console driver at boot time, that my monitor dont like so much, is there any way to Disable it ?
<moomoo> while we are speaking of ide's, eclipse isn't bad either
<alephant> klypso: looking...
<klypso> alephant: thanks
<fiberchunks> moomoo, indeed
<moomoo> well eclipse power really is in the modules, so its only as good as the module its running
<klypso> alephant: I get a error 29: diskwrite error
<sadistico> zyth: ummmm i dont think i have that extension
<sadistico> zyth: i tried opening a pm to, perhaps its autoblaocked?
<zyth> sadistico, you go to pastebin.ca in firefox :P
<alephant> klypso: I presume you googled that error?
<mytruehero> How can I mount an ext3 filesystem so that non-root users can read/write to it?
<klypso> alephant: just found changing root to rootnoverify, didn't help
<mytruehero> Or rather, so that only a certain non-root user can read/write to it
<jrib> mytruehero: use chmod and/or chgrp appropriately
<sadistico> zyth: oh ok, thats new to me =D thanks here is the link http://pastebin.ca/351360
<zyth> sadistico, ok sec
<mytruehero> jrib: Can I put that in my fstab?
<jrib> mytruehero: no it's just like any other file you have in your system.  You can set permissions on the files you mount
<mytruehero> jrib: If I set it once, will I need to set it again everytime I reboot, and therefore remount the fs?
<zyth> sadistico, when it asks 'Where can I find some driver source files?' what are you putting?
<tha_toadman> can someone assist me with mounting a usb flash drive in ubuntu? i seem to keep receiving errors when i try to mount it
<sadistico> zyth: the path to the file
<alephant> klypso: is this error when you boot?  Or when you update-grub?
<zyth> sadistico, that being...?
<moomoo> tha_toadman, well you don't so much mount it, you let the system do it
<moomoo> plug it in and it should appear on your desktop
<klypso> alephant: when I boot
<tha_toadman> moomoo - i'm using the command line
<kazuka> hey
<moomoo> tha_toadman, no desktop/
<tha_toadman> alternate install
<mytruehero> jrib: When I mount an ntfs volume, for instance, I can set the uid and gid to whatever I want right in the mount command. There's no equivalent for ext3?
<tha_toadman> correct
<moomoo> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sadistico> zyth: /home/sadistico/Desktop/bcmwl5.sys
<kazuka> does anyone know when will there be a ubuntu installer for playstation 3
<frogzoo> tha_toadman: just plug it in - the HAL should pick it up if it has a valid file system
<tha_toadman> when i issue 'mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/flash -- i get an error
<jrib> mytruehero: no, you can set permissions on ext3.  They persist after unmounting and remounting etc.
<klypso> alephant: should update-grub fix it?
<zyth> sadistico, try leaving off the bcwml5.sys
<alephant> I dunno
<alephant> klypso: I was trying to get context for your error.  What do you do to generate the error?
<Cryoniq> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sadistico> zyth: still says pattern not found
<frobro360> ok so no luck in #ndiswrapper, anyone willing in this channel to deal w/ a beginner?
<newest> hey there, ive just installed the kubuntu desktop package on my otherwise ubuntu gnome lookin desktop, i have to add, KDE has faaaaaaaaaaaaaar superior look than gnome!
<silence2205> hi
<mytruehero> jrib: alright. do I do chmod +rw /dev/sdb1, or do I do the chmod to the mountpoint?
<frobro360> regarding ndiswrapper
<frogzoo> newest: only the default look ;)
<klypso> alephant: I move down to the windows partition and boot it.  I get the error just after
<jrib> mytruehero: chmod the mounted stuff
<mytruehero> jrib: ok. thanks for the help :)
<alephant> klypso: so you can't boot windows.  Thinking...
<sadistico> zyth: im trying to follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<fiberchunks> chaining?
<sadistico> yth: if that helps
<Wimpog> GUYS, I have installed Windows on one of my HDD (primary) and Linux on another HDD, to keep them separate. The problem is, when I restart computer Windows starts up. That is I cannot even select Linux. Any ideas why that happens???
<jrib> mytruehero: you should think of it just like any other file you have on your system
<sadistico> zyth: if that helps
<newest> but theres one thing i dont know how to do with this installed kde desktop package, how do i actually change an entire theme? with gnome it was to click in preferences and select 'theme', but im not sure where the option is for KDE
<moomoo> Wimpog, grub isn't installed in  your boot sector in your primary hd
<zyth> sadistico, are you running this with sudo?
<moomoo> Wimpog, if it was it would of autoconfigured it self to show options for win and linux
<Wimpog> moomoo: Probably not, how do I install grub in the primary HDD now?
<sadistico> zyth: no, tat isnt the problem i dont think
<moomoo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zyth> sadistico, try it
<newest> wow, KDE kicks windows ass even!
<Wimpog> moomoo: that's really not cool that this happens...
<moomoo> newest, install beryl at some point as well .. .its beta and buggy but if it works for you, you will be amazed
<frogzoo> newest: so does gnome in fact
<sadistico> zyth: kk
<moomoo> Wimpog, why not? its your fault
<moomoo> you didn't install it
<alephant> klypso: sorry, it looks like your GRUB is just fine.
<newest> i found gnome kinda dull myself
<zyth> bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware /home/sadistico/Desktop/bcmwl5.sys
<littlegator> Is there any way to make window borders translucent?
<alephant> klypso: not to say that there's no problem, only that I can't see one.
<zyth> sadistico,   bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware /home/sadistico/Desktop/bcmwl5.sys
<faola1> I could never get beryl or compiz to work :(
<alephant> klypso: good luck :-/
<moomoo> newest, yeah i can't stand kde
<Wimpog> moomoo: Yeah, well, I honestly did not know. The problem was that Windows required primary hdd, so I decided to dedicate that hdd to window.
<gerald> zyth, i still can't get it to work, here is the updated version of my xorg.conf
<gerald> http://pastebin.ca/351366
<moomoo> for me its gnome all the way, its good to have choice
<newest> too true
<klypso> alephant hmm
<moomoo> Wimpog, right, you didn't know :) and its okay not to know just take responsibility for that :)
<gerald> i tried putthing those 2 options in my ati aticonfig monitor 0 as well
<gerald> and still no go
<zyth> sadistico, I recommend you go read http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking#Using_bcm43xx-fwcutter_with_Broadcom_Wireless_Chips
<jumburrito> Whenever I install nvidia-glx drivers, I lose video output in X. This has happened to me in both Sabayon and now Ubuntu 64bit, anyone available to help me out?
<klypso> alephant: thanks then
<zyth> gerald, ergh k sec
<Wimpog> moomoo: is it something notToHardToFix ?
<Wimpog> ubotu: Thanks for that link
<moomoo> Wimpog, i've never had to fix that but you can install grub afterwards shure, i gaveyou the linkage on all that info up there
<pollywog> I just upgraded my Etch system and I suspect that because initramfs wrote new images, my system will not boot, is there still a way to make a boot floppy in Linux?
<moomoo> reasearch it and give it a go, make sur eyou backup important data of course
<Wimpog> moomoo: thanks a lot
<frogzoo> so like does anyone know why my doze xp VM doesn't allow suspend inside vmware-player ?
<sadistico> zyth: ok now it says Cannot write to "sudo /home/sadistico/desktop/bcmwl5.sys"  (press RETURN)
<moomoo> Wimpog, your most welcome
<Wimpog> moomoo: I'm not very good in Linux
<moomoo> frogzoo, #vmware for that :)
<pollywog> I know Debian had makeboot or something like that but I am not sure it still works
<frogzoo> !docs | Wimpog
<ubotu> Wimpog: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<zyth> gerald, ok, remove all the dual monitor stuff and get your xorg back to working with just one monitor then run 'aticonfig --initial=dual-head --dtop=horizontal --screen-layout=right --iagp=off -v'
<Wimpog> moomoo: that's why some of my questions maybe stupid
<moomoo> Wimpog, oh heck yeah, no worries.  welcome.  :)
<frogzoo> moomoo: kthx, I'll give it a shot
<comradeC> does anyone have expierence with broadcom 4318 wireless adapter, after a fresh install of ubuntu, it actually shows up as eth1, but I can't get it to find any access points
<zyth> sadistico, you're tying something wrong somewhere.  It should'nt be trying to find anything called sudo
<zyth> sadistico, I recommend you go read http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking#Using_bcm43xx-fwcutter_with_Broadcom_Wireless_Chips
<moomoo> frogzoo, *nod*
<gerald> k
<tcpip> please help .. need to limit speed of users on tinyproxy
<zyth> gerald, I am looking @ http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors#With_the_proprietary_binary_driver
<sadistico> zyth: k i havent tried that link yet
<Gog123> anyone know if ubuntu proper will be able to be had with the freespire/linspire codecs?
<littlegator> Is there any way to make Mouse3 act as it does in Windows?
<Gog123> without the kde part
<pollywog> does anyone know if the paid Ubuntu support is any good?
<Gog123> or would i have to use the linspire/freespire base which will be based off of ubuntu to get them
<moomoo> tcpip, thats not really an ubuntu topic tho ... we can really only help with ubuntu basic installs
<BrianG> anyknow know why unbuntu will stop notifying me of updated packages?
<Gog123> i prefer to use regular ubuntu
<BrianG> has
<Gog123> but if i have to ill use kde
<moomoo> tcpip, the best source for tinyproxy info is on their forums i would guess
<Gog123> and linspire
<klypso> anybody else who has an idea about how to fix GRUB?
<pollywog> Gog123: they announced the next Linspire version will be based on Ubuntu but I think they will still have the proprietary drivers
<tcpip> moomoo: thanks
<pollywog> klypso are you gettting an initramfs shell when you reboot?
<Gog123> pollywog:  The collaboration between the two is great IMHO cause the biggest issue with ubuntu was the missing codecs
<moomoo> yup
<pollywog> Gog123: yes same with Debian
<Gog123> pollywog:  so ubuntu just gets stronger :-)
<pollywog> yep
<littlegator> Is there any way to make Mouse3 act as it does in Windows?
<klypso> pollywog: initramfs?
<xerophyte> how reliable DVD backup for a data just wondering ?
<moomoo> Gog123, its not really an issue at all ... its just that windows users don't understand 'freedom' and why its important
<klypso> pollywog: I try to boot and I get a Disk Write Error
<Gog123> pollywog:  I felt strongly when another distro came out, at the time lycoris but i think it wound up merging with mandrake or something and it sucked thereafter
<pollywog> klypso yes I had that problem twice after upgrading
<klypso> pollywog: fix?
<moomoo> we have most of that but one should try not to use them as much as possible
* Pelo has a new stupid question 
<Gog123> pollywog:  Ubuntu doesnt seem to be running into the same problem, it just keeps GROWING and getting stronger and MORE support than ever
<pollywog> klypso: I think the fix it not upgrading
<klypso> pollywog: /not/ upgrading?  what?
<Gog123> pollywog:  Still #1 on distrowatch :-)
<tcpip> moomoo: how do i lock screen.. like in windows (windows key + L)
<pollywog> klypso: I think I missed up when I upgraded from universe and multiverse
<moomoo> tcpip, click the power button and select lock ... or add the lock applet to your panel by right clicking and selecting it
<faola1> I'm actually surprise SuSE hasn't been at the top yet. it is on par with ubuntu
<klypso> pollywog: uninstall grub and get an older version?
<moomoo> suse isn't on par with ubuntu
<klypso> pollywog: is that how you fixed it?
<pollywog> klypso: that might work but I had to reinstall
<moomoo> as long as its based on that crappy rpm package manager suse users will forever be dealing with rpm hell
<sadistico> zyth: on that link you gave me http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking#Using_bcm43xx-fwcutter_with_Broadcom_Wireless_Chips , am i supposed to be directing it to the .sys file?
<Pelo> it is becoming difficult to troubleshoot my bro over the phone since he still insist on using windows xp and I am now on ubuntu. I remember that when two ppl use XP one can take control of the other's computer ( or at least view the screeen) using msn messenger, can this be done using gaim and msn ? or is there another alternative ?
<pollywog> but a few minutes ago I did an upgrade and I think it was a big mistake
<klypso> pollywog: i'll try that, and tell you how it goes.  thanks
<moomoo> also suse has the huge problem of novel and their little deal with microsoft
<Gog123> moomoo:  When google had to fight the DOJ on the alleged COPA incident
<moomoo> suse will always have problems
<pollywog> just don't upgrade from universe or multiverse
<Gog123> moomoo:  I knew then what it meant
<clearzen> Pelo: xvncviewer
<Gog123> moomoo:  microsoft handed over the data, google didnt
<sadistico> zyth: the part where it says [root@bigboy tmp] # bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware bcmwl5.sys do i just change the /lib/firmware directory to reflect where my .sys file is?
<Pelo> clearzen,  on both computers or what ?
<moomoo> Gog123, yup
<pollywog> I thought Google caved eventually
<Gog123> moomoo:  When I heard Marissa speak about it (shes vp of user experience at google) at stanford, i saw a person i admired so deeply
<clearzen> Pelo: no, he needs a vnc program installed on his pc as well though
<pollywog> but the data is aggregate
<Gog123> moomoo:  She has her head on straight, shes a laser beam, i wish i was her :)
<Pelo> clearzen,  thanks I'll read up on that
<moomoo> heh
<jumburrito> Whenever I install nvidia-glx drivers, I lose video output in X. This has happened to me in both Sabayon and now Ubuntu 64bit, anyone available to help me out?
<Gog123> moomoo:  im dying to pop in by the hotel shell be at and thank her
<gerald> it still doesn't work :(
<moomoo> yeah so far they are doing a great job negotiating amine field
<Gog123> moomoo:  i feel so bad about jim gray
<gerald> should I mention my 2nd monitor is a 17" and my lcd monitor is a 14"?
<Gog123> even though i disagree with microsoft
<Gog123> moomoo:  He was one of the few good people at microsoft IMHO
<moomoo> well, people die every day, they are all equally sad to my way of thinking
<Gog123> moomoo:  Hes not dead, at least we dont know that yet
<moomoo> well i wouldn't wish any ill will on balmer for example, balmer is probably a very decent dude
<Gog123> moomoo:  its weird cause i had a call to my cell phone one day and I could have sworn I saw a 250 #
<Gog123> which would have meant british columbia
<Gog123> then shortly thereafter i hear jim gray is missing
<Gog123> on the news
<moomoo> he's just part of that american capitalist cult ... they have that strange way of interpreting captialism as a paradigm of worship
<Madpilot> Gog123, moomoo - please take the off-topic chat elsewhere, thanks
<Gog123> anyways
<[BTF] Chm0d> well i was having no sound using onboard audio today which just quit for no reason that i know of so i went out and bought an sb audigy se and I still have no sound.  I have followed some howtos with no results pls help get my sound!! :)
<killermach> I just ran lshw on my laptop running ubunutu 6.06 and it shows my cpu is a P4 2.4Ghz, but below this within the CPU category, it says "size: 1200Mhz", does this mean that my cpu is runnin 1/2 speed like it should if it were on battery power?
<EdgEy> killermach, not just battery power. modern cpu's can scale down if not under load
<EdgEy> try running something cpu intensive
<sadistico> s
<DEinspanjer> Hey guys.. Does anyone have pointers on doing a clean install of Edgy from a Live CD on a computer with an NVIDIA 8800 GTX?
<loupgaroublond> why do i not have font smoothing in a stock install of ubuntu?
<moomoo> DEinspanjer, just install it then install nvidia-glx afterwards
<frogzoo> [BTF] Chm0d: sound -> volume control
<moomoo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<moomoo> thats all there is to do
<tcpip> moomoo: i cant find 'lock screen' in add to panel
<sadistico> can someone tell me how to get the permissions to copy a file to my /lib/firmware folder?
<pollywog> it worked for me, installed nvidia-glx and that got everything needed
<moomoo> tcpip, desktop and windows group
<pollywog> I just had to edit /etc/modules and xorg.conf
<EdgEy> worked for me with a 7900GTO
<killermach> EdgEy: during this I was copying a 3.5GB ISO from usb2.0 external HD and my cpu fan was running pretty fast
<jumburrito> when I install drivers for my card I lose Xserver video output
<DEinspanjer> moomoo: I saw some references to an Alternate install CD, is this what I need to be able to install without X?
<jumburrito> and I wish I knew why but I can't seem to find anyone that knows anything about it
<EdgEy> why would you install without X?
<moomoo> DEinspanjer, well you can remove x at any time, there is no difference
<tcpip> moomoo: yeah i am looking there but theres no 'lock screen'
<moomoo> DEinspanjer, alternate uses d-i for installation and it lets you install a headless system yep
<pollywog> jumburrito: was it working before you installed glx?
<jumburrito> yes
<Music_Shuffle> EdgEy, servers, headless installs, etc.
<DEinspanjer> Because the live CD dies saying that X couldn't be started because no Screen could be found.
<jumburrito> it runs fine pre glx nvidia drivers
<pollywog> jumburrito: does lsmod show the nvidia module loaded?
<DEinspanjer> It is trying to use the nv driver which doesn't support the 8800.
<moomoo> tcpip, i don't know what to tell you, its there for everyone else.  your not running feisty by any chance?
<sadistico> can i have someone please help me a bit with this link? http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking#Using_bcm43xx-fwcutter_with_Broadcom_Wireless_Chips
<EdgEy> DEinspanjer, ah
<jumburrito> but when I enable the nvidia drivers in xorg X dies
<sadistico> i copied the bcmwl5.sys file to my desktop
<jumburrito> let me reboot into ubuntu give me a minute
<pollywog> I think it's what DEinspanjer said
<tcpip> i just upgraded from dapper to edgy
<killermach> I want to burn an ISO to DVD, but K3B keeps crashing, I have no other issues, what other burning app could I use for this?
<ardchoille> killermach: gnomebaker is good
<pollywog> you need to replace the driver nv line in xorg.conf with nvidia
<jumburrito> do you want me to boot into X or stay at the terminal
<killermach> ardchoille: thanks
<[BTF] Chm0d> frogzoo im not that dumb :)
<jumburrito> that's exactly when the trouble starts, pollywog
<frogzoo> [BTF] Chm0d: there's more options there than you know
<pollywog> try to load nvidia module
<[BTF] Chm0d> no ive tried all of them ;)
<pollywog> oh did you restart the X server or kdm after you installed nvidia-glx?
<jumburrito> gnome
<zDesignerz> ctrl+alt+del
<pollywog> gdm then
<jumburrito> CTRL+ALT+Backspace right?
<pollywog> no
<zDesignerz> del
<ardchoille> killermach: When you get gnomebaker installed, have a look at the Tools menu
<[BTF] Chm0d> ubuntu is not detecting my soundcard...i thought for sure ubuntu would be ok with a soundblaster but it seems i was wrong
<jumburrito> i followed a guide, think it was on the wiki
<pollywog> jumburrito: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<[BTF] Chm0d> and this is a fresh install of edgy
<DEinspanjer> So is the alt CD what I have to use?
<jumburrito> yeah that was the other way listed, is that a better way of restarting?
<moomoo> [BTF] Chm0d, it should be fine, they always work for me
<pollywog> DEinspanjer: if you want to avoid a slow install, yes
<frogzoo> [BTF] Chm0d: try under file -> change device & edit -> preferences
<tcpip> moomoo: i tried switch user .. it gives me a login screen .. which is i want.. but it automatically shows desktop after sometime
<pollywog> jumburrito: yes
<sadistico> can i please get some help with a bcm43xx-fwcutter issue?
<jumburrito> i did lsmod, what am I looking for?
<moomoo> tcpip, nope
<pollywog> jumburrito: look for nvidia
<pollywog> is it there?
<moomoo> tcpip, when you click the red power button you will have a lock screen button amonths the 6
<[BTF] Chm0d> done that too....like i said it hasnt detected my card
<moomoo> tcpip, oh wiat a minute
<quinnster> I'm looking for a different look for Ubuntu and know I need to look for themes.  On gnome-look.org I see GTK1.x, GTK2.x, Metacity, Compiz, Beryl, etc. (many more).  What category do I want to look at for Ubuntu (or should I be looking elsewhere?)  Thanks!!!
<moomoo> are you running kde?
<pollywog> jumburrito: if not, then do modprobe nvidia
<jumburrito> pollywog: I don't see it there
<pollywog> then the lsmod command again
<moomoo> tcpip, if so #kubuntu please.  we only help gnome/ubuntu here.
<sadistico> can anyone help me with a broadcom nic wireless issue?
<jumburrito> Not loading nvidia_legacy module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tcpip> am on ubuntu only
<jumburrito> is that because I don't have "nvidia" in my xorg.conf atm?
<ubuntu_cry> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<pollywog> jumburrito: I know the problem then
<pollywog> jumburrito: yes
<jumburrito> i reverted back to "nv" so I could load X again
<ubuntu_cry> someone help
<moomoo> okay, tcpip when you click on the pwoer button do you have a lock screen icon?
<pollywog> put nvidia in there
<ubuntu_cry> i can't make partition
<sadistico> can someone please help me?
<pollywog> then load the module and then restart gdm
<tcpip> moomoo: no two buttons in top row (log out and switch user)
<ubuntu_cry> when i run gparten
<pollywog> jumburrito: one more thing
<moomoo> tcpip, oh! i don't think you have screensaver installed
<pollywog> in xorg.conf remove the load dri line
<ubuntu_cry> and try to resize it give me 2 error
<moomoo> tcpip, check system / pref / screensaver
<pollywog> if you have not done that
<jumburrito> no I haven't
<jumburrito> where is it exactly?
<pollywog> do that
<pollywog> just a sec let me check mine
<tcpip> moomoo: nothin like that here
<moomoo> tcpip, thats why
<ubuntu_cry> Parted can't resize partition managed by Windows Dynamic DIsk pleaseeeee someone help
<moomoo> locking the screen simply invokes the screen saver
<moomoo> sec
<ubuntu_cry> bruenig
<ubuntu_cry> man where are you
<ubuntu_cry> tonyrussooo hey are you here
<Boyman> me?
<pollywog> in Section "Module"
<tcpip> moomoo: gnome-screensaver?
<moomoo> yeah thats the one
<moomoo> install that
<quinnster> ubuntu_cry: you're trying to resize an NTFS partition?
<jumburrito> what am I removing?
<pollywog> it says "Load "dri" "
<ubuntu_cry> quinnster i yes
<jumburrito> i don't have that
<Boyman> help
<pollywog> remove one line, the one that says "Load  dri"
<moomoo> Boyman, just ask
<pollywog> good then you just insiert nvidia
<moomoo> oh wait you did
<Boyman> rdesktop
<moomoo> heh
<pollywog> and save
<quinnster> ubuntu_cry: I believe you have to defragment your NTFS partition first to have any luck.  Although the easiest way seems to be just backing up your data and making a whole new partition.
<ubuntu_cry> quinnster man can you help me
<jumburrito> okay
<jumburrito> now what
<devz0r> ok this is driving me insane.  I am trying to print a test page to my dell 3100cn colour printer in the "Letter (8.5 x 11 in)" paper size.  I print a test page, and the printer beeps and complains that the "A4" dock isn't loaded with paper - but I'M NOT USING A4!  I don't know if this is a driver issue or a cups issue, but I am getting so frustrated with it.
<tcpip> moomoo: thanks a lot
<moomoo> tcpip, welcome
<pollywog> now stop gdm
<ubuntu_cry> quinster man how to defrag it man please say me
<pollywog> then load nvidia module with modprobe
<jumburrito> do I have to stop it if I am not in it?
<pollywog> make sure it is stopped
<jumburrito> okay what is the command?
<quinnster> ubuntu_cry: Well, you'd have to do it in Windows... There is a default defragment program and numerous freeware/commercial versions.
<ubuntu_cry> quinnster man i have faul 200gb i can't back up data
<pollywog>  it's /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jumburrito> okay
<jumburrito> stopped
<ubuntu_cry> quinnster and when i defrag what i need to do after that\
<pollywog> then do modprobe nvidia and then start gdm
<sw33t> \say hey
<sw33t> hello
<jumburrito> Error running install command for nvidia
<ubuntu_cry> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<sw33t> i have a question.
<jumburrito> what did I muck up?
<sw33t> \say how do i enable Telnet on ubuntu?
<clearzen> How do you change the skydome in beryl?
<sw33t> how do i enable telnet on ubuntu?
<quinnster> ubuntu_cry: well, after you defrag it should show you where your data is.  you want all the data to be moved from the right (end) to the left (beginning) so that whatever you use can know it can use the empty part of your NTFS partition and resize it.
<sw33t> how do i enable telnet on ubuntu?
<pollywog> when you installed nvidia-glx were some other packages fetched?
<sw33t> how do i enable telnet on ubuntu?
<jumburrito> gosh I don't remember
<jumburrito> it was yesterday that I installed nvidia-glx
<killermach> ardchoille: ok.. I figured out why k3b crashes, /var/log/messages shows "localhost kernel: [17191591.736000]  usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 7"
<quinnster> ubuntu_cry: I never had great success with this.  It depends on how full your 200GB drive is and how much room there is to rearrange stuff--and on MS's defrag program which doesn't put this at its highest priority.
<binarydigit> sw33t: why would yo udo such a thing
<binarydigit> sw33t: use ssh
<ubuntu_cry> quinnster man i will try becouse in the moment i can't backup data all data that i backup is 300gb and i need to return Seagate 200GB
<sw33t> cause im runing a czero server
<moomoo> sw33t, you just install it fbut for f's sake don't ever use telnet
<killermach> wonder why my device goes offline.. time for testing
<clearzen> sw33t: or rlogin I guess
<sw33t> and umm i vnc it cause dont have monitor
<Hirvinen> sw33t: You don't want to enable telnet.
<ubuntu_cry> quinnster man listen now
<binarydigit> use ssh for the love of god
<ubuntu_cry> quinnster man i have on 300gb free 21gb
<sw33t> When i VNC i cant see other login screens when i press ctrl+alt
<sw33t> and dats y i need telnet.
<binarydigit> huh
<ubuntu_cry> quinnster and i want to install this 21gb UBuntu or WIndows xp
<clearzen> sw33t: lol
<pollywog> jumburrito: do dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<sw33t> so how can i do dat?
<tcpip> moomoo: installed screensaver, its shows a lock button.. but it aint locking
<binarydigit> sw33t: not making much sense
<sw33t> ok listen
<jumburrito> what am I looking for?
<ubuntu_cry> quinnster but when i run partition magic it give me yellow and from there i can't partition it,the only thing that UBUntu give me is from gparted
<pollywog> two nvidia packages
<sw33t> u know how u can login more dan once on linux.?
<quinnster> ubuntu_cry: well, defragmenters usually request ~15% free disk space at a minimum to move stuff around.  if you have lots of big files it may be tough with limited space.  So, you want a 185GB WinXP partition and a 15GB Ubuntu or WindowsXP partition?
<sw33t> with ctrl+alt and 1 true 6
<pollywog> nvidia-glx and nvidia-common
<binarydigit> right
<moomoo> tcpip, well turn it on in the system/preferences/screensaver dealie
<jumburrito> I have glx   glx-legacy     kernel-common for nvidia
<sw33t> i cant see it when i vnc linux is all black
<sw33t> .say so i need telnet.
<quinnster> ubuntu_cry: well, I would defragment and see what success that will give you.  Like I said, may not be a lot.  If you're actually using that much of your hard drive, I'd suggest buying a backup.
<pollywog> jumburrito: Edgy?
<binarydigit> vnc only works through X
<jumburrito> yes
<jumburrito> 64bit
<binarydigit> use ssh, you dont need telner
<pollywog> I think that is wrong but I don't use 64 bit
<ubuntu_cry> quinnster man i have 300gb how free i need to have to defragment need to be succesful.
<pollywog> are you sure you changed the nv line to nvidia correctly?
<jumburrito> yes
<pollywog> in xorg.conf
<pollywog> k
<jumburrito> the legacy entry seems to be an earlier version than the regualar glx
<pollywog> try lsmod | grep nvidia
<quinnster> ubuntu_cry: as I said, most programs I've dealt with request a minimum of 15% (apx) to do their work.  But, I'm confused.  Do you have an empty 300GB drive and a mostly full (185GB) 200GB drive?
<jumburrito> nothin happened
<ubuntu_cry> quinnster man listen
<pollywog> you are doing this with sudo or as root?
<jumburrito> sudo
<kitche> jumburrito: nvidia-legacy and nvidia-glx is almost he same version just that nvidia numbers them different
<pollywog> k
<jumburrito> oh okay
<ubuntu_cry> quinnster man now i have 300gb hard disk and have 21gb from him free
<jumburrito> so I got them at the same time?
<pollywog> do you have nvidia-common installed?
<ubuntu_cry> quinnster and i have 200gb that i need to return today to Seagate becoue smart status sais that is bad\
<pollywog> nvidia-kernel-common
<jumburrito> me?
<pollywog> yes
<jumburrito> I couldn't say
<ubuntu_cry> quinnster and now all backup is in 300gb and now i have 21 gb free
<jumburrito> if so, I didn't do it
<pollywog> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<ubuntu_cry> quinnster now what i need to do,please man say something.
<jumburrito> when I do that command it shows up, does that mean it is installed?
<quinnster> ubuntu_cry: OK, well 21GB free is less than 15% free.  So, try to defrag.  Try it more than once.  See if it can move the data towards the beginning of the partition (it will show you a diagram).  But, being so full you might not have as much success.  You'll have to give it a try to find out.
<pollywog> does it show ii at the beginning of the lne?
<pollywog> line
<jumburrito> yes
<pollywog> it is installed then
<jumburrito> rc is in front of nvidia-glx and ii is in front of the legacy drivers
<jumburrito> does that mean glx is not installed?
<pollywog> k that means it is removed
<sw33t> how i enable ssh?
<pollywog> install it
<ubuntu_cry> quinnster man.Thanks i will see now ok see ya .
<ron_o> can one burn a ubuntu iso to a cd-rw?
<quinnster> ubuntu_cry: good luck
<quinnster> ron_o: yes
<ubuntu_cry> quinnster man.THANKS.
<jumburrito> sudo install nvidia-glx    ?
<pollywog> yes
<jumburrito> i want to make sure I do this right =)
<ron_o> quinnster: someone in #hardware said no, and I'm getting errors on my install disk.
<pollywog> sudo apt-get install
<pollywog> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<sw33t> how i install ssh?
<jumburrito> install: missing destination file operand after 'nvidia-glx'
<jumburrito> oh
<ron_o> it says the CD-ROM drive contains a CD which cannot be used for installation.
<pollywog> sw33t: sudo apt-get install ssh
<Wimpog> GUYS is it a good idea to use LVM for Ubuntu Server??? When should LVM be used?
<moomoo> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Kickersny> how can I log off all users?
<jumburrito> okay
<jumburrito> done
<jumburrito> no errors
<quinnster> ron_o: Is it a re-writable CD that's been re-written quite a few times?
<sw33t> cool
<pollywog> now try to load nvidia module
<pollywog> modprobe nvidia
<ron_o> quinnster: no. Only once or twice.
<sw33t> how i acess from windowns now
<jumburrito> same thing
<pollywog> sudo modprobe nvidia
<pollywog> you might have some other module loaded that is interfering
<pollywog> rmmod nv
<jumburrito> okay, it didn't error this time
<pollywog> k
<killermach> ardchoille: ouch.. gnomebaker made a disc that my dvd player says "disc error" when I press play. the ext. DVDRW did not go "USB Offline" this time, so I'm not sure if the problem was k3b, the usb dvdrw or gnomebaker now hmmm
<quinnster> ron_o: To make sure I'm not wrong I checked a Ubuntu download and the ISO is < 700MB ( http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/ubuntu-cd/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso ) so I don't see how that wouldn't fit on a CD (non-business card CD assumed).
<pollywog> now restart gdm
<jumburrito> took a second but never returned anything
<pollywog>  use /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ron_o> quinnster: then why the error? It says my medium is unsuitable. Maybe some other error.
<ardchoille> killermach: Are you backing up a DVD movie?
<quinnster> ron_0: I had something similar happen to me with a RW DVD for Vista.  Searching forums said to use a new non RW DVD.
<jumburrito> nope
<whitehawk1966> Just did a Fresh install - I change the Video resultion - now gone crazy - How do I reset?
<jumburrito>  heard the sound but my monitor lost signal
<pollywog> lsmod
<pollywog> sudo lsmod
<d0uglas> what's the gnome equiv of superkaramba?
<pollywog> is nvidia there?
<iSeriesTech> hello
<iSeriesTech> question please
<quinnster> ron_o: That fixed the problem for me.  I've never gotten into it, but apparently there are many different qualities of CD/DVD media and the RW stuff is cheaper.
<killermach> ardchoille: no I filmed a play to minidv , then made a dvd, saved as an ISO  and have already made some copies so the ISO is good.. maybe I had bad media on the dvdrw
<kitche> d0uglas: maybe gdesklets but gnome doesn't really have a thing like superkaramba that I know of
<sw33t> how i ssh to windows/?
<iSeriesTech> I just upgraded Ubuntu 6.10 to the .11 kernal
<sw33t> do i use putty?
<iSeriesTech>  and now X wont start? Any clues?
<quinnster> sw33t: Yes, putty is good.
<d0uglas> kitche: well then i guess it's kubuntu time ;)
<quinnster> sw33t: and WinSCP is good for file transfers (over SSH).
<jumburrito> yes
<jumburrito> first module shown
<whitehawk1966> ?
<d0uglas> momma's gotta have her embedded cpu monitor
<kitche> sw33t: to or from since windows doesn't have a true sshd server it has ports
<ardchoille> killermach: Yeah, perhaps the DVDRW was bad media. I have had no problems with gnomebaker at all.
<pollywog> what errors do you see when you restart gdm?
<d0uglas> translucent over her central park background
<pollywog> there should be some errors in a log file
<jumburrito> i didn't get to see any errors, it just started gdm
<iSeriesTech> just that it will not start or is not configured right
<jumburrito> but when gdm starts, I lose video output
<pollywog> try this key combo
<jumburrito> but it started, I heard the sound made when the login screen pops up
<pollywog> ctrl-alt-f7
<jumburrito> nope
<jumburrito> no video
<iSeriesTech> I just upgraded Ubuntu 6.10 to the .11 kernal
<jumburrito> ctrl-alt-f1 and it comes back
<frobro360> question, got an issue, ndiswrapper could really use some help
<iSeriesTech>  and now X wont start? Any clues?
<killermach> ardchoille: hmm.. gnomebaker finished a 3.5GB iso in 4 minutes I turn the disc over and compare it to one that plays and it only burned 1/4 of what it should have
<pollywog> jumburrito: I don't know what is wrong
<jumburrito> story of my life =(
<killermach> ardchoille: well I'm not quick to blame gnomebaker.. cause I was already having problems
<jumburrito> i had the same issue with Sabayon
<pollywog> the only thing left to try is a reboot
<killermach> ardchoille: now gnomebaker is taking more than 20 minutes
<EvilMonk> I am trying to get xgl working, but i don't have gnome-window-decorator on the system, what package do i need?
<pollywog> but don't do that if you are not sure it won't boot
<jumburrito> okay
<pollywog> but don't do that if you are not sure it will boot
<jumburrito> it always boots
<pollywog> k
<jumburrito> but when I boot into GUI, i lose video and have to ctrl-alt-f1 to see again
<mhiku> where can i download gnatbind? what website?
<mackinac> iSeriesTech, the kernel update has caused a lot of people trouble - check ubuntuforums
<mhiku> i mean who owns gnatbind?
<jumburrito> my monitor goes into no signal mode and starts searching for active inputs
<frobro360> using wusb54gs got drivers loaded and "working" in ndiswrapper, not getting interface in network configuration
<jumburrito> and then when I disable GUI it comes back immediately
<frobro360> loaded the module and everything
<kitche> iSeriesTech: use the old kernel for now or install your video driver manually sicne I bet you have an ati or nvidia card
<pollywog> you are sure an X server is installed?
<sw33t> ok i did it
<jumburrito> i'm at the login screen with no video
<sw33t> but
<sw33t> How can i check my other seesions?
<sw33t> like 1 and 2?
<pollywog> you might try tasksel
<jumburrito> I imagine, wouldn't there have to be if I could boot up into it
<pollywog> and select desktop
<kitche> jumburrito: it soudsn liekt o me X is setup for wrong frequency
<sw33t> i wan to see wuts running on ctrl+alt+f2
<sw33t> is it posible with SSH?
<sw33t> i wan to see wuts running on ctrl+alt+f2
<sw33t> is it posible with SSH?
<jumburrito> what am I doing with tasksel?
<jumburrito> how can I change the frequency?
<pollywog> kitche might be right
<pollywog> or you do not have an X server installed
<jumburrito> my montior will do 12x10@75
<jumburrito> how would I know if I don't have an X server
<fiberchunks> see if there's an XFree log in /var/log
<pollywog> what I did was I started tasksel
<pollywog> but check for a log file first
<kitche> jumburrito: /var/log/Xorg.0.log see if it says anything
<jumburrito> no Xfree log, just Xorg logs
<pollywog> check that log then
<pollywog> I wonder if the command that installs a windowing system in Debian would work here
<pollywog> do the update-alternatives commands work in Ubuntu?
<IanL> pollywog: I've used them,
<britt> how do i run programs at login BEFORE X boots up?
<jumburrito> the only Errors I see pertain to /dev/wacom  and /usr/share/fonts/X11 stuff
<jumburrito> the fonts errors are at the bottom of the log, 3 of them
<fiberchunks> well, if you don't have a wacom tablet, you can remove all that cruft from the file (why do they do that by default, anyway?)
<pollywog> jumburrito you have an nvidia card installed right?
<shatrat> jumbers, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and chooes the defaults when you dont know the answer to the script
<jumburrito> installed in my machine?
<jumburrito> yes
<pollywog> yes
<pollywog> k
<jumburrito> haha
<jumburrito> gotta ask, huh?
<pollywog> try what shatrat said
<jumbers> shatrat: Wrong person ;)
<jumburrito> lol
<shatrat> jumbers, yeah, well its always a fun little script.
<fiberchunks> heh
<shatrat> jumburrito, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<britt> how do i run a script automatically before X starts up
<shatrat> jumburrito, if you had nvidia drivers and they broke with the kernel upgrade, choose the "nv" driver when you get ot that part
<pollywog> britt that depends on the session manager, you using one?
<jumburrito> i don't know what that means
<britt> pollywog: currently, not now
<jumburrito> i see nv and nvidia drivers on the list
<sadistico> zyth: im still trying that link you gave me
<shatrat> jumburrito, use the "nv" one and you will get a limited graphical environment back
<nastjuid> diggin ubuntu so far, but when i try to use the 'nv' driver, i get graphical errors and the system hangs. What are the nvidia drivers called?
<sadistico> zyth: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking#Using_bcm43xx-fwcutter_with_Broadcom_Wireless_Chips
<pollywog> britt: either in ~/.xsession or .xinitrc
* nastjuid scratches his head
<jumburrito> oh is this the equivilent of putting "nv" back in xorg.conf?
<pollywog> britt: either in ~/.xsession or ~/.xinitrc
<pollywog> depending on whether kde or gnome
<sadistico> zyth: im thinking that if i could just copy that bcmwl5.sys file to the /lib/fIrmware folder it will work
<shatrat> jumburrito, yeah, you could just do that if youre more comfortable with it
<shatrat> jumburrito, thats how I do it in fact
<jumburrito> yeah I've done it a few times recently =P
<sadistico> anyone know how i can get access to my /lib/firware folder I mean to be able to copy files to it?
<shatrat> jumburrito, well, once youve got an xorg.conf that you think looks good,, you can use the commadn "startx"
<shatrat> !sudo|sadistico
<ubotu> sadistico: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sadistico> eh?
<pollywog> jumburrito: I thought you were using gdm
<stochastic> hey room, does anyone know where the icon files in ubuntu's main menu are located?
<sadistico> im trying to copy it in the browser
<jumburrito> i don't know
<jumburrito> i'm so new it hurts
<sadistico> i dont know how to do it through the terminal
<pollywog> if you are not using a session manager you use the startx command in a console
<jumburrito> people keep shoving these words in my face and I don't know what all of them mean when I say them in IRC
<shatrat> stochastic, I bet this is what youre looking for http://www.violet-rain.info/distributorlogo.html
<pollywog> k
<pollywog> you are really new then
<jumburrito> yeah
<pollywog> jumburrito: if you reboot the machine what do you see when the machine is done booting?
<jumburrito> depends on what I have specified in the Device section of xorg.conf
<pollywog> did you ever get a nice gui login?
<jumburrito> if it says nv, I see my login gui
<jumburrito> yes
<jumburrito> and a loud sound
<pollywog> k then you are using a session manager
<jumburrito> okay
<pollywog> otherwise you would just see a console and a prompt for your login
<jumburrito> yes
<jumburrito> I've seen that also
<pollywog> but that is because your session manager is failing
<pollywog> you should try the command shartrat gave
<pollywog> to reconfigure the X server
<stochastic> shatrat: I don't think that's what I was looking for, I'm trying to replace the icons next to Internet, Applications, etc... in the main menu
<jumburrito> yeah I don't know what the hell I'm doing in this thing
<shatrat> pollywog, I dont think so, I think at this point jumburrito needs to reinstall nvidia drivers now
<shatrat> stochastic, ahh
<pollywog> shatrat: k
<stochastic> shatrat: see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359280
<bucketfan99> heya
<bucketfan99> how do you go from 6.1 to testing/unstable ?
<bucketfan99> whats the 'right' way
<shatrat> stochastic, you can change those using the menu editor, just right click
<pollywog> you mean to Debian?
<pollywog> bucketfan99: you want to install Debian?
<bucketfan99> no sorry
<bucketfan99> i want the newest stuff
<stochastic> shatrat: I'm trying to package an icon set so that others can install it in the themes menu
<pollywog> oh
<bucketfan99> i guess im using the wrong term.
<jumburrito> kernel framebuffer or no?
<Music_Shuffle> !feisty | bucketfan99
<ubotu> bucketfan99: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<shatrat> bucketfan99, you dont.  I wouldnt recommend installing feisty as your main system, I would use it on a spare drive or partition.
<pollywog> jumburrito: you are using a stock kernel right?
<sadistico> zyth are you there?
<bucketfan99> Ok.
<bucketfan99> i won't
<bucketfan99> perhaps im just confused
<stochastic> shatrat: I need to find the location/name of the files but even the ones in the menu editor aren't right in some cases
<elkbuntu> stochastic, try seeing if anyone is in #ubuntu-artwork, they might be able to help
<bucketfan99> tahnks :)
<jumburrito> afaik I think I updated it
<stochastic> elkbuntu: thanks I'll try that
<Balsamic_Chicken> anyone here play oblivion?
<shatrat> stochastic, I bet theyre somewhere in /usr/share/icons
<pollywog> jumburrito: uh oh
<jumburrito> bad?
<stochastic> shatrat: I've been searching in there
<pollywog> that could be why you are having problems
<pollywog>  you did a kernel compile?
<shatrat> stochastic, mine are in /usr/share/icons/gnome/24x24
<minerale> I just removed my ATI card and installed my nvidia card, my current xorg.conf specifies video driver "fglrx" --> what do I change that to for the nvidia driver ( I already installed the nvidia-glx package )
<jumburrito> i think so =(
<shatrat> stochastic, at least the accessories one is, thats the only one I checked
<minerale> also: do I need to do any other changes, other than the nvidia thing
<pollywog> jumburrito: not for beginners
<shatrat> minerale, change it to "nv" until you have the nvidia binary driver instlaled.
<pollywog> use a stock kernel until everything works
<jumburrito> kind of like everything that ends in nix?
<stochastic> shatrat: yeah, I've been able to switch most of them but the Internet is proving very elusive
<shatrat> minerale, nv is the generic open source one, 2d only but it works.
<pollywog> I guess that should have been my first question
<jumburrito> well I'm not sure what I did but I remember that my GRUB menu changed
<pollywog> I assumed you were using a stock kernel
<killermach> ardchoille:  ok. I"m 2 for 2, dvdplayer says "no disc" , looking at the burn side of the disc it seems to have burned about the right amount
<shatrat> stochastic, mine is in /usr/share/icons/gnome/24x24/categories
<jumburrito> the numbers were different when I rebooted
<donavan_> Noob here, I need to ask about installers?  what am I looking for as far as format goes.... trying to find video driver for my card and none of the nvidia drivers I downloaded seems to work... they keep griping about needing this or that
<jumburrito> i think they said -11 or something at the end instead of the normal
<stirner> salut
<pollywog> jumburrito: you can do another thing
<stochastic> shatrat: I've changed that file but it still loads up with the old icon
<shatrat> !nvidia|donavan
<ubotu> donavan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shatrat> stochastic, why dont you just change the menu so it points to the icon you want?
<pollywog> did you do the 'make-kpkg modules_image' command?
<jumburrito> no I don't think I did
<stochastic> shatrat: because I'm trying to get an icon theme set that others can install
<bucketfan99> anyone know how to add the terminal icon to the right click menu ?
<donavan_> Shatrat:yeah its a fx 5200 ... ubotu:thanks
<stochastic> shatrat: if it was just for myself I'd simply point the menu to the right file but I need to follow standards
<pollywog> well when you compile your own kernel you have to get the nvidia source package and install it and then you do that command after you compile the kernel proper
<CageX-min> i couldn't get figure a way to make the Beryl work or even install i don't even know if its comes with the ubuntu
<Art_> The other day I ran Ubuntu update.  It busted my WiFi.  Any ideas?
<shatrat> stochastic, I understand, not sure why you would have trouble with that one in particular.
<pollywog> I am new to Ubuntu so I am not sure how you should install a stock kernel now
<minerale> I'm having trouble switching from the ati to the nvidia driver. I have uninstalled the xorg-driver-fglrx package ( it shows as rc on dpkg -l  ) but I can't install nvidia-glx because it clashes with the fglrx driver ... error is something like: /usr/lib/nvidia... clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL... by xorg-driver-fglrx"
<minerale> what's that command that completely purges a package
<jumburrito> shatrat: how do I unscrew myself?
<pollywog> but you should either install clean or install a stock kernel
<jumburrito> okay
<pollywog> or just use nv drivers
<jumburrito> i guess clean install wouldn't be such a bad thing
<killermach> ardchoille: ok.. this is odd.. it plays in the dvdrw that burned it with gnomebaker, hmm
<bimberi> minerale: sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<shatrat> jumburrito, dont use "nv"  you either need to reinstall on your 2.6.17-11 kernel or jus tkeep using th eold one.
<pollywog> jumburrito: are you gaming?
<root___> I'm in kind of a spluge here. Can anyone help? I turned on my computer today and it crashes me to the command line after it fails to mount the drives. I'm using ultimate liveCD now, and I can't find any problems with the HDD or memory. Anyone know what could be wrong?
<jumburrito> one day
<pollywog> k
<jumburrito> when the nvidia drivers work =)
<shatrat> jumburrito, im not sure what the easiest way to fix the repo installed drivers is, because i instal manually, but i imagine there is somebody who does.
<pollywog> shatrat: it appears he is using a custom kernel
<Birdman> hi, could anyone help me out with installing ATI Radeon drivers?
<shatrat> pollywog, I doubt it, he probably just updated to 2.6.17-11 in the past couple days
<jumburrito> i installed the nvidia drivers on the machine I'm to talk, I did it the nvidia.com way
<jumburrito> and it came out okay
<jumburrito> yes
<jumburrito> thats what I did
<cyphase> anyone know how you append text to a file on the terminal? without opening an editor
<CageX-min> anyone could help me with beryl??
<jumburrito> it was like doing it for this computer on Fedora Core so I thought it would be safe
<shatrat> jumburrito, aaah, if thats what you did then just go back to command line mode and run the "sudo sh NVIDIAblahblahblah.run" and thats it
<killermach> ardchoille: no it only plays the dvd intro.. never shows the menu
<jumburrito> seeing as this computer is running great and I got the install done
<shatrat> jumburrito, it will recompile the thingy and "nvidia" will work again
<fiberchunks> cyphase, cat "some text here" >> filename
<pollywog> oh you can do it that way you don't have to do it the official way
<cyphase> fiberchunks: didn't work..
<jumburrito> okay let me get out of this xorg reconfig thing and see what I can do
<cyphase> fiberchunks: but i think i got it
<fiberchunks> ah
<DLB|Maximus> what extra stuff do you get on the 6.10 dvd that makes it so much bigger than the cd?
<yoink> excuse me people, i was wondering, can I change a fat32 partition to ext* using gparted without losing the data?
<shatrat> yoink, I dont think theres any way but to back up the data somewhere else, format, and copy it back
<pollywog> yoink: I wish
<shatrat> yoink, there may be automated tools to do that though, I dont knokw
<killermach> ardchoille: n/m totem wasn't, but kaffeine is
<ardchoille> killermach: are sure you made the iso correctly?
<ardchoille> killermach: Ah, ok
<pollywog> but yeah I have done it by copying
<fiberchunks> cyphase -- sorry wrong command (typo)  echo "this is some garbage" >> foo
<yoink> ok, thanks...i guess ill just back up on a different partition
<Birdman> could anyone help me access the Ubuntu superior user? i'm kinda used to having a root account available
<Birdman> is there a sudo or something?
<jumburrito> i don't want "dri" right?
<leon> hello
<shatrat> Birdman, you can use "sudo -i" to log in as root in a terminal, but I unrecommend it
<Madpilot> ubotu, sudo | Birdman
<ubotu> Birdman: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<shatrat> !sudo|birdman
<ubotu> birdman: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pollywog> jumburrito: if you are using nvidia, you do not want dri
<jumburrito> any other modules I should leave out?
<shatrat> jumburrito, no, you do want "dri"
<pollywog> only dri comes to mind
<killermach> ardchoille: I"m burning the same ISO on another machine right now and the checksums match to both copies, the other machine has produced 4 copies in the time I'm playing with this one
<jumburrito> do or don't?
<Birdman> great, i'll try that
<Birdman> thanks a ton
<pollywog> remove "load dri"
<yellowdart> Birdman, if you want extended root access use sudo -i
<ardchoille> killermach: hehe
<cyphase> fiberchunks: how about appending the output from a command to a file, all on one command line
<shatrat> jumbers, well, I think so. Maybe im thinking of fglrx
<fiberchunks> cyphase, one sec
<shatrat> jumbers, not you, but Im still thinking of you. <3
<jumbers> shatrat: It's jnumburrito, not me! :(
<shatrat> jumburrito, nvm, dont for "nvidia"
<cyphase> ah
<jumburrito> lol okay
<killermach> ardchoille: nope.. kaffiene shows menu , but when I click the menu, it says it cannot read the source
* pollywog giggles
<fiberchunks> cyphase, ex.     ls -l >> foo
<root___> Anybody know why my ubuntu can't mount anything, even though I can do it fine manually if I use some sort of LiveCD? I can't boot from the hard drive right now.
<cyphase> fiberchunks: i think that overwrites it
<fiberchunks> no >> appends > overwrites
<fiberchunks> cyphase, try this:   touch foobar; ls -l >> foobar; df >> foobar
<jumburrito> okay I finished the X thing
<jumburrito> now what did you want me to do?
<cyphase> fiberchunks: thanx
<minerale> can someone tell me if this is a bug ( and if I need to report it ) http://pastebin.ca/351450
<fiberchunks> np
<ardchoille> killermach: I dont think that ISO was create correctly.
<minerale> in short: when trying to install the nvidia driver I get an error about the ati driver (which I have uninstalled)
<Cagex> anyone could help me with beryl??
<jumburrito> shatrat: what did you want me to do after the X server config?
<Cagex> what 3D interface changer dose ubuntu come with orginaly?
<mackinac> !beryl | Cagex
<ubotu> Cagex: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<shatrat> minerale, perhaps sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx?
<shatrat> jumburrito, do you still have the nvidia driver thingy you downloaded?
<jumburrito> what kind of thingy?
<shatrat> jumbers, Hey look, I got his name right the first try that time. *beep*
<fiberchunks> heh
<jumbers> shatrat: :)
<shatrat> jumburrito, starts with NVIDIA1.0.9746.386.run or something <like that, its longer.
<minerale> shatrat: I tried that already
<shatrat> jumburrito, you said you installed from nvidia.com and it was working before
<ctford> anyone know why synaptic would want to remove ubuntu-desktop when i try and uninstall totem-mozilla?
<cables> shatrat, jumburrito, why aren't you installing from the repos?
<jumburrito> I have that file on this computer I never downloaded it on the non-working one
<jumburrito> I did
<gapagos> hey can anyone tell me how to resize / move an Ex3 in Ubuntu 6.06
<jumburrito> it doesn't work
<cables> ctford, that's because it's part of ubuntu-desktop
<jeniaV3x> hi how do i set my firewall? 10x
<cables> !ubuntu-desktop | ctford
<ubotu> ctford: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<shatrat> cables, repos can be a pain with binary drivers imo
<killermach> ardchoille: well totem won't show the menu, kaffeine shows but menu won't work, portable DVD says "no disc" but home dvd player plays it fine
<root___> ctford: I don't believe you can uninstall totem.
<cables> shatrat, nvidia from the repos worked fine for me... does he not want to enable restricted?
<jumburrito> i didn't know about installing from repos when I did it for fedora core so I installed manually, that's why I thought updating my kernel was a good idea on Ubuntu
<gapagos> hey can anyone tell me how to resize / move an Ex3 in Ubuntu 6.06
<ctford> i'm messing around with the vlc plugin, and i wanted to make sure that ogg files were played by vlc and not by totem
<KDan> anyone know of a pastebin that lasts at least a few days?
<shatrat> cables, I dont know, if you are more familiar with that method go ahead and walk him through it, but I dont know or care.  manual works better for me.
<gapagos> hey can anyone tell me how to resize / move an Ex3 in Ubuntu 6.06
<minerale> shatrat: ah I had to install it, uninstall it with purge and then it worked
<ctford> gapagos, have you tried gparted?
<killermach> ardchoille: talk about needing an arsenal to make a dvd ..sheesh :)
<jumburrito> i think I started to do it manually and then downloaded glx from the repos
<frogzoo> gapagos: gparted  - if it's the / par'tn you'll need to run it off a live cd
<jumburrito> i didn't know the difference
<jpatota> i am only getting about 150kbps through a samba share on a local network. how do i increase that?
<cables> jumburrito, shatrat, I've done it from the repos before with no problem... but you can help him the way you want to, shatrat. You've already started with him.
<FantasticFoo> ever since i installed "gsynaptics", tapping on my trackpad is impossible. the tap has to be in this extremely narrow range of duration
<ctford> root: i don't want to uninstall totem, just it's mozilla plugin
<mackinac> !repeat | gapagos
<ubotu> gapagos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cables> FantasticFoo, you can change that in gsynaptics
<FantasticFoo> how do i expand the "tap duration range"
<FantasticFoo> cables: not that i can se
<FantasticFoo> e
<jumburrito> how can I restart x?
<jumburrito> what is the command?
<jumburrito> or stop it
<root___> ctrl alt back space
<gapagos> thank you ctford / frogzoo
<muuhDBX> hey do you kown what linux profs ?
<cables> jumburrito, ctrl-alt-backspace
<shatrat> jumburrito, /etc/init.d/gdm stop (or start, or restart)
<muuhDBX> LOL
<root___> ctford: OK, I'm not sure about the mozilla plugin then.
<cables> FantasticFoo, open gsynaptics, go to tapping, adjust tapping time
<FantasticFoo> cables: i can change the duration at which taps are recognized, but i cant change the range
<cables> ctford, it's okay to remove ubuntu-desktop, just put it back before you upgrade to a new version of the os.
<cables> !ubuntu-desktop | ctford
<ubotu> ctford: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<FantasticFoo> cables: if i move the slider all the way up, i have to hold my finger on the trackpad for a long period of time to tap. tapping quickly does not work
<ctford> thanks cables, root
<cables> FantasticFoo, can you tell me what exactly the problem is again?
<jumburrito> can I PM you shatrat?
<shatrat> jumburrito, sure, or join #shatrat
<FantasticFoo> cables: for a "tap" to be recognized, i have to control the duration my finger is actually on the trackpad so that it is in a very teeny range
<FantasticFoo> cables: hard to describe, sorry.
<FantasticFoo> carbles: like, i used to be able to quickly tap the trackpad, or tap it more slowly and they would be both recognized as a tap
<frogzoo> FantasticFoo: sys -> prefs -> mouse
<FantasticFoo> frogzoo: what should i be looking for in sys prefs mouse?
<gerald> how do I select a new theme to use in ubuntu
<gerald> i used gdmsetup
<gerald> and selected the theme I want, but it's stil the same
<FantasticFoo> ah nevermind
<FantasticFoo> i fixed it
<FantasticFoo> i had the sensitivity too high
<javi> any1 now a distro like geexbox? the geexbox site seems not to be serving the isos...
<n2diy_> Has Dapper been patched to conform with the new Canadian and US Daylight Saving Time standards?
<shatrat> javi, try tlm-project.org
<Axsuul> whats the command to reload the gnome KDE
<quinnster> How do you choose Preferred Applications beyond Web/Mail/Terminal?  Can you choose them based on filetype like with Windows?
<DLB|Maximus> what extra stuff do you get on the 6.10 dvd that makes it so much bigger than the cd?
<cables> Axsuul, can you explain what exactly the gnome KDE is?
<cables> Axsuul, if you mean X, it's ctrl-alt-backspace
<stochastic> shatrat: just to let you know I've solved my problem with the icon, looks like one of the resolution sizes hadn't been changed yet
<frogzoo> quinnster: sys -> prefs -> preferred apps
<yell0w> hey guys, how can i set the size of  each tab of application in the panel at a fixed width ?
<mackinac> javi: which iso do you need?
<yell0w> desktop panel*
<quinnster> frogzoo: Doesn't that just provide web/mail/terminal?
<fiberchunks> probably /etc/init.d/{kg}dm restart
<Axsuul> cables: how about from the terminal?
<Axsuul> cables: i mean X
<gerald> how do I use xterm to use my  .Xdefault settings?
<shatrat> stochastic, ah. So youre gonna upload an icon theme to gnome-look or something?
<frogzoo> quinnster: soz - missed the 'beyond' - right click, "open with"
<mackinac> javi: i386 english?
<TAPUTIO> hi
<stochastic> shatrat: I've got a little more to do to the theme before it's ready for upload
<rbil> mackinac: javi left just after asking the question
<shatrat> stochastic, well, good luck!
<quinnster> frogzoo: no problem.  thanks for helping.  but how do you get it to be the 'new' application to start with?
<stochastic> shatrat: thanks
<quinnster> frogzoo: (so you can just double-click in the future)
<mackinac> rbil, thnks i was just checking nicklist... :)
<TAPUTIO> anybody knows a list of compatible or functional hardware with ubuntu, i'm gonna buy a new pc
<n2diy_> ! hardware | TAPUTIO
<ubotu> TAPUTIO: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<TAPUTIO> thanks
<n2diy_> Has Dapper been patched to conform with the new Canadian and US Daylight Saving Time standards?
<frogzoo> quinnster: soz - right click -> properties -> open with
<TAPUTIO> this windows vista bullsh. made want to use another OS
<quinnster> frogzoo: Thanks, but doesn't that just allow you to open the app one time?  How do you set it as the default application (so you can double-click without having to 'open with' every time)?  Thanks!
<shatrat> TAPUTIO, there is a builder called system76 that builds PCs preinstalled with ubuntu with all the hardware working.
<frogzoo> quinnster: soz - right click -> properties -> open with
<n2diy_> TAPUTIO: your not alone, I gave up with 95
<quinnster> frogzoo: appears I'm an idiot! :)  Thanks for bearing with me.
<yell0w> hey guys, how can i set the size of  each tab of application in the desktop panel at a fixed width ?
<jpp> shatrat:  followed your advice on attempting the manual method2 install of the new nvidia drivers -- still running into the same issue -- no signal to monitor but I can hear the drums on boot
<jpp> it looks like it's having a hard time finding a good resolution?
<shatrat> jpp, thats odd.  Youre not getting an "out of range" or anything on monitor are you?
<Allexandr> hye all. i've a problem, my ubuntu 6.06 did not have mksquashfs.  kindly, please advice me "sudo: mksquashfs: command not found"
<cables> Allexandr, don't put colons in the command...
<frogzoo> Allexandr: open synaptic - search - install
<bucketfan99> Hey anyone here have dualhead working ?
<gerald> bucketfan99, i tried, but failed too :(
<bucketfan99> im wondering if your grey top & bottom bars span both monitors or just 1
<bucketfan99> gerald i got mine to work :)
<jpp> well, it's saying no signal, but I suspect it's the same thing -- it looks like it's settling on a resolution of 640x480 which I know my monitor doesn't support.
<bucketfan99> just tweaking it now
<gerald> bucketfan99, what are ycs?our spe
<n2diy_> ! mksquashfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mksquashfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gerald> bucketfan99, what are your monitor specs
<mojo> does this channel block all access via tor-irc??  i tried to join after playing with torrified xchat and kept getting "you are banned" error...
<bucketfan99> i have 2 20" lcd
<gerald> oh
<bucketfan99> and a nvidia dual head card
<quaal> hey
<bucketfan99> its bery bery nice
<kitche> mojo: you have to use freenode's secret service to use tor
<gerald> i have a 14" laptop and a 17" lcd on an ati card
<quinnster> mojo: i believe its freenode...not the channel.  i believe there's a specific port to use or something for tor.
<gerald> can't get it to work, and I don't even know if it's possible
<quaal> anyone know why my clock isnt staying synced with the servers?
<jpp> it keeps saying "no valid modes" until it gets to 640x480
<bucketfan99> gerald are yout rying to get the laptop to display on both the monitor and its screen ?
<shatrat> jpp, hmm, could you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<jpp> then it says:  (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI
<frogzoo> Allexandr: install squashfs-tools
<gerald> bucketfan99, i want to extend my screen to the 2nd monitor
<Allexandr> it's very weird. i read how to make customize ubuntu, they show mksquashfs , but when trying to execute, no command
<bucketfan99> gerald that is totally possible
<mojo> kitche: quinnster: i thought i was doing it correctly... connecting to freenode's onion name, etc... guess i'll have to research more.  i was able to get on a couple other chans so i thought it might be #ubuntu policy or sumthin
<bucketfan99> i've done that but with nvidia from my laptop
<frogzoo> Allexandr: chances are you don't need mksquashfs if you're a noob
<gerald> ati is probably a different story :(
<kitche> mojo: it might be think LjL banned tor
<bucketfan99> how old is the laptop ?
<gerald> like  ayear?
<bucketfan99> ah that shoould be fine
<jpp> sorry for the dumb question, but you mean go to pastebin.com and paste it there?
<gerald> hm
<gerald> i tried
<bucketfan99> you try searching on google for the laptop model ?
<frogzoo> !pastebin | jpp
<ubotu> jpp: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bucketfan99> + linux + dualhead
<bucketfan99> or so
<seravitae> Hey, i just got a new machine, core2duo, dual sata harddrives, and im burning a dvd from one of the sata drives to my ide dvd burner, and the HDD is maxing out and im only writing at 12 speed. is there something i might need to turn on?
<shatrat> jpp, and then send me the link, and I can check your monitor settings, I think it might be a refresh rate problem
<zachhale> so i havent done anything with iptables on my ubuntu install but i'd like to forward a port to another server, coming in on eth0, going out on eth0, any tips?
<jpp> excellent, thanks.
<mojo> kitche: not a big deal really, i just like to play with stuff... i have been thinking of becoming a tor server so i have been testing more services through it
<bucketfan99> gah now i have to build gaim
<bucketfan99> i HATE reinstalling
<bucketfan99> takes forever
<frogzoo> zachhale: google 'iptables DNAT'
<quinnster> bucketfan99: make an image of a fresh install with dd?  I reinstall 15GB in 8 minutes.
<pavs> I have installed beryl and I love but it seems that ubuntu with beryl is a quite a bit slower than ubuntu without beryl, is this a known issue? is there anyway to optimize the performance of ubuntu?
<n2diy_> Has Dapper been patched to conform with the new Canadian and US Daylight Saving Time standards?
<bucketfan99> quinnster its a whole new mobo and nic and stuff
<bucketfan99> so i had to make a new one :/
<quinnster> oh, maybe not then :)
* bucketfan99 nods
<bucketfan99> but now i have 2x 20" lcd
<mojo> pavs: you would almost think that off-loading x rendering to the gpu would make it faster
<bucketfan99> and the computer is silent
<bucketfan99> so its worth it :)
<mojo> pavs: but i am new to beryl too, just got it working this weekend
<quinnster> 2x20" would make almost anything worth it :)
<bucketfan99> they are only like 350 a pop now
<nastjuid> I followed the guide for the nvidia beta drivers, but the screen resolution menu only shows 640x480
<gerald> how do I load a new theme.  I installed a theme using gdmsetup
<shatrat> bucketfan99, 350? I got mine for 200, 20.1 inch widescreen...oops offtopic
<cables> !resolution | nastjuid
<ubotu> nastjuid: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<quinnster> bucketfan99: did you use any resource for choosing (linux) hardware when putting your system together?
<bucketfan99> HAH i should have
<bucketfan99> ended up with 2 new comps instead of 1.
<pavs> my gpu is definately state of the art its just a mere ATI radeon 200m on a laptop. processor is a turion64 1.7
<jpp> shatrat:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5369/  - it's my entire nvidia bug report -- includes the xorg.conf and a few other reports that might be helpful
<bucketfan99> the intel mobo i got has no support in linux
<eclips1> hello
<mojo> someone needs to edit that ubotu response... ?dm should read gdm
<bucketfan99> so i had to totally go and buy a new one
<shatrat> jpp, ok, Ill look at it
<quinnster> hehe
<gerald> bucketfan99, did you use mergeFB?  what did you use?
<pavs> definately not i meant :)
<quinnster> Who'd you go with?
<bucketfan99> something about duo core mobos not having ide controllers
<bucketfan99> gerald  - what's this mergeFB ?
<eclips1> im trying to use smb to share a directory with windows but when i put my user and password in connecting to linux  it says invalid pass
<jpp> thanks!
<bucketfan99> how i set it up on the laptop was with 2 screen configs, the device for the vga output having a diff pci ID, and then xinerama
<bucketfan99> IIRC
<gerald> some program or some sort for dualhead
<eclips1> is there some default login for smb? my linux login isnt working
<bucketfan99> gerald just xorg.conf changes..
<zachhale> anyone know if this is right for forwarding traffic to 3000 from my only network port en1 : iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp -i eth1 --dport 3000 -j DNAT --to 192.42.42.51:3000
<mojo> eclips1: i think you need to look into the smbpasswd program
<eclips1> ok thanks
<bucketfan99> gerald  its always possible
<bucketfan99> dualhead these days much better than 5 years ago
<rbil> eclips1: read this, might help you ... http://www.samba.netfirms.com/addusers.htm
<bucketfan99> man it used to be HARD back then.
<pavs> whats the command/program to see all theprocesses running?
<mojo> eclips1: the user's smb password is separate from their unix password.
<shatrat> pavs, top
<Mister> hello
<quinnster> Can anyone recommend a different theme for Ubuntu?  I know of the sites, but anyone got a favorite I can try out for a change?
<gerald> bucketfan99, i'm gonna give it another go
<Muzik83> pavs: ps -ef shows *every* single one, top shows a nice list of them sorted
<bucketfan99> good gerald
<bucketfan99> so
<bucketfan99> you have to do some funny thing with lspci to get the busIDs
<bucketfan99> i think
<quaal> does anyone have problems with the clock staying synced with the servers ?
<bucketfan99> then setup the devices like that.
<pavs> tnx
<n2diy_> quaal: yes, I have to manually sync mine with Dapper.
<matheo> Hi n00b here needs help. Just installed Ubuntu on my Dell 600m laptop, and though I get the dual boot screen (and when I select Windows XP, it tries to boot) Windows won't boot up, even in safe mode
<eclips1> sweet got it going
<quaal> n2diy_, hmm
<eclips1> thanks again
<quaal> why do the servers not work ?
<cyphase> how do you convert something to all uppercase on the terminal?
<quaal> i'm in edgy
<quaal> have to do the same thing
<n2diy_> quaal: only takes me a minute, so it isn't a big deal.
<quaal> n2diy_, its just annoying. i automatically think the clock is accurate, as it should be.
<shatrat> jpp, still reading, hang in there
<jpp> take your time, thanks!
<n2diy_> quaal: suprisingly, I"m only off by six seconds now, so maybe it is syncing?
<pavs> when I type top i see debian -s as a user what does that mean?
<quaal> n2diy_, dunno. i was off by like 30min
<quaal> in a few days
<quaal> how does it even get off in the first place i wonder? my computer has been on the entire time
<quaal> logged into linux
<nastjuid> cables: thanks for the link
<n2diy_> quaal: I had the same problem last week, maybe it was the servers?
<usr13> Trying to unzip a gz image from /dev/hda3 to /dev/had1  Tell me if this looks right:  gzip -d < image.gz | dd of=/dev/hda1
<BigLou> i just upgraded to edgey
<BigLou> but when i vnc in all i get is a black screen...
<n2diy_> quaal: I just re-synced, I was only of by 2 seconds, my watch is off by 4.
<n2diy_> *of/off
<quaal> hmmm
<shatrat> jpp, ok this may work or it may not, definitely one of the two.  Put a # in front of the line that says "    Option "UseEDID" "False"" in your xorg.conf
<cyphase> nvm, got it. tr
<quaal> it appears that the seconds are ticking far quicker than normal seconds tick
<quaal> the time is always advance of what it should be
<n2diy_> Has Dapper been patched to conform with the new Canadian and US Daylight Saving Time standards?
<bucketfan99> hey if i have a windows computer and a linux computer, and a new printer, and i want to be able to print from both, would i be better to setup print sharing on windows, or set it up in linux, then a samaba server, and share it to the windows box
<kitche> n2diy_: just use ntpd
<bucketfan99> hmm my feeling for some reason is PNP will be faster on the windows box
<bucketfan99> opinions ?
<quinnster> usr13: gunzip -c img.gz | dd of=/dev/hda1
<jpp> That line was actually the last addition to the file -- I added it as it was one of the suggested fixes on the website you directed me to for "modeline" issues, which matches the problem I'm having (black screen, but can hear the drums)
<jpp> I booted a few times before with that line's absence being the only difference
<n2diy_> kitche: roger that, for some reason, which I've forgotten, ntpd didn't like running on this box. Let me try it again and see what happens.
<kris> anyone know why i can't get any ident daemons to work, like right now, its running and i can telnet to port 113 from a totally different box, but it doesn't seem to be replying
<kitche> n2diy_: or ntpdate but ntpd is more accurate
<jpp> I can definitely give it another shot, but did you see anything else out of the ordinary?
<shatrat> jpp,  ok try nvidia-xconfig --no-ignore-edid
<jpp> just log out and run that under ctrl+F1?
<shatrat> jpp, not really.  You might try adding some refresh rates to the monitor section and see if it will just use those.
<shatrat> jpp, yeah
<n2diy_> kitche: ntp isn't installed, so I've just been to lazy to set it up.
<BigLou> this is all i see when i log in http://mocow.zapto.org:81/Screenshot.png
<BigLou> how do i getit looking normal?
<jpp> but theoretically, if I have the file configured with my currently working resolution and refresh rate, it should work with the nvidia driver as well?
<mikejanssen> lolk
<mikejanssen> gang bang squad 9
<mikejanssen> bahhaah
<cafuego_> Yeah, funny.
<shatrat> jpp, it works with the same config but with "nv"?
<BigLou> well thats a rss reader
<jpp> yup
<shatrat> jpp, there has got to be some reason to this.  You say you installed using the manual method right?
<jpp> yes indeed, method 2 from the site you recommended.
<jpp> had no issues during install.
<pavs> is there anyway to clean out "tmp" or "unnecessary" files in ubuntu?
<Bsew64>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY 1billy
<jpp> (it kills me that it's giving me so much grief on this system, it took me all of five minutes to get it running on another computer, but it's been days worth of work with no results on this one)
* cafuego_ suggests you change your password asap
<quinnster> Bsew64: oops
<shatrat> jpp, well, add "    HorizSync       28.0 - 51.0
<shatrat>     VertRefresh     43.0 - 60.0
<shatrat> " to your Monitor section for giggles.  Ive still got those in mine from when I had a CRT, and theyre good for at least up to 1680x1050
<pavs> tryingto free up some space
<Bsew64> heh lol
<pavs> lol
<rbil> jpp: does this command produce any results? sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<jpp> well, I noticed it was referencing a CRT, but I'm using an LCD, is there a difference in the config?
<cafuego_> Bsew64: ...a dns et your irc client to authenticate at login
<DigitalNinja> What is the testing version of ubuntu
<DigitalNinja> ??
<zero88> Attention! Does anyone know of any password crackers in the Ubuntu respitories such as John The Ripper or Cain,Also, is there a place to view what is in the respitories????
<zyth> uhhhhhhhhhhm
<shatrat> jpp, well, Ive got an LCD now and my monitor section looks much like yours except it has those 2 refresh rates.
<jpp> rbil:  "ddcprobe: command not found"
<pavs> did anyone install the new beryl update today yet?
<Flannel> zero88: packages.ubuntu.com
<shatrat> zero88, or search in synaptic
<Flannel> pavs: #ubuntu-effects for beryl questions
<zero88> flannel thanks
<zero88> shatrat thanks
<arnducky> hmmm #LinuxHelp on Oslo Unet wasn't reconnected -- but even that is better than the old Xchat.  GAIM at least shows the channel as parted.  Xchat gave no indications and would even echo posts to the console/window as if they were truly going to the server and echoing back
<pavs> ok
<arnducky> oh sorry!
<arnducky> wrong channel
<quinnster> VMware failed to install a few days ago, but every time I install other programs it tries to reinstall VMware (and keeps failing).  I'd like to get VMware working, but in the mean time I'd like it to stop trying over and over.  How can I fix this?
<Bsew64> its not the end of the world if my id gets taken :)
<cables> quinnster, I'm having the same problem!
<jpp> well, I'll give the ignore-edid and horizsync/vertrefresh tips a shot and see where that puts me.
<quinnster> cables: hehe, well 'two birds with one stone' for someone out there, hopefully! :)
<jpp> thanks again for your help -- I'll probably have to call it a night after that, but I'll drop in sometime later and let you know how it goes.
<shatrat> jpp, ok, I hope you get it working, I have a feeling youre close.
<cables> quinnster, I asked in #vmware, but no dice
<jpp> I hope so!  Thanks!
<cables> quinnster, I think it's just a problem with package management... I mean Vmware Player works fine, it's just that APT keeps wanting to reconfigure it 'cause it thinks it failed.
<quinnster> cables: Do you get "Could not open /dev/vmmon" when starting up VMware by chance?
<cables> quinnster, I don't remember... I don't think so.
<quinnster> cables: Oh, so VMware actually runs for you?
<cables> quinnster, btw, I tried installing vmware from the installer on the site, but that didn't work.
<cables> quinnster, yes, but i get the error when i install a package
<Bsew64> We are upgreading to a T1 at my wife and i flower shop its there an easy way to get ubunto to work with cpanel.net
<Bsew64> sorry upgrading
<quinnster> cables: Oh, OK.  I wish I had VMware working that much at least... hehe.  one day.
<Jeeves_Moss> can I get some help with a LAMP system.  I've got to settle a debate about the best platform for a WEB 2.0 platform
<cables> quinnster, have you tried parallels?
<quinnster> cables: No, I'm not familiar with it.  What is it?
<Ademan> in nautilus is there any way to drag a file so that you make a link to it? (in a second nautilus window)?
<arnducky> hmmm GAIM has some other funny quirks
<cafuego_> Jeeves_Moss: apache2.2/python/sqlite
<Flannel> Jeeves_Moss: anything.  it doesn't matter, in the least bit.
<cafuego_> Jeeves_Moss: That should be unstable and buzzwordy enough
* arnducky looks around at where his post echoed from and blushes
<cables> quinnster, it's a VM program that is very successful on the Mac for running Windows, and they recently came out with Windows and Mac versions. 50 bucks though. Trial worked for me, but I didn't really use it for anything...
<shatrat> arnducky, yesterday I accidentally started 2 copies of gaim, and it logged me in and out of xfire for 3 hours.  Everyone on my list was pretty unhappy.  Thats one quirk
<cafuego_> If you ditch python and use mono, you might even be able to claim web 3.0 status
<Jeeves_Moss> cafuego_:  well, I was thinking a simple LAMP system is stable enough, and I know a bit of PHP, so that's what I was thinking.  what's your ideas?  Some say AJAX.
<brombomb> How do I install a .tar.bz2 file?
<mackinac> Ademan, middle-click drag?
<Jeeves_Moss> cafuego_:  what's the diff with web 3.0?
<Flannel> Jeeves_Moss: javascript is entirely clientside, and all it communicates with is *any* serverside language.
<cafuego_> Jeeves_Moss: Pick an AJAX toolbox and knock yourself out. I happily use some ajax stuff with php/mysql
<quinnster> cables: I'll have to check it out.  I found an article for running VMware (on Linux) and loading Windows XP from the same HD (normally you have to create virtual disks and install OS there).  I program on Windows, but enjoy Linux for everything else.
<fiberchunks> Jeeves_Moss, there is no 3.0? :)
<shatrat> brombomb, tar.bz2 is just a compressed archive, what's in it?  There are probably better ways of installing whatever it is
<Flannel> Jeeves_Moss: "Web 2.0" isn't anything special, except buzzwords.
<cafuego_> Jeeves_Moss: web 3.0 contains more vapourware
<quinnster> cables: (btw, thanks)
<brombomb> Last.FM plugin for XMMS media player
<Jeeves_Moss> Flannel:  well, for me, it's going to be finding out what one to use, then learn the lang.
<n2diy> brombomb: are you running Dapper, an using X window?
<brombomb> I don know what Dapper is
<Flannel> Jeeves_Moss: you could even use static html pages if you wanted.  Although that'd be rather silly.
<quinnster> brombomb: tar -xvjf filename.tar.bz2 (will extract it)
<cafuego_> Jeeves_Moss: php is easy and spitting out data in some format that any ajax toolbox can sue it fairly trivial.
<n2diy> brombomb: Dapper is Ubuntu 6.06
<brombomb> Im using Ubuntu Server 6.11 w/ ubuntu-desktop Gnome and Nautilis
<Flannel> brombomb: you mean 6.10?
<brombomb> no
<brombomb> 6.11
<cafuego_> Jeeves_Moss: mainly you should be looking at a decent ajax toolkit, so you don't have to reinvent the wheel
<Flannel> brombomb: there is no 6.11
<brombomb> Im 90% sure
<mikejanssen> i wish i had more to do on the computer
<mikejanssen> = X
<Jeeves_Moss> Flannel:  I'm thining about making a dating site, so I was going to CSS it in PHP, then get one of the programmers @ work to make me some desktop software to interface with it.
<n2diy> brombomb: Ah, Nautilus, right click on the file, an see if you can un-archive it.
<mikejanssen> i need more things to load into ubuntu
<mikejanssen> but i dont need anything else
<brombomb> how do I find out?
<mikejanssen> = (
<mikejanssen> kinda boring
<mackinac> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Flannel> Jeeves_Moss: This is offtopic, but I'd be happy to talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<shatrat> mikejanssen, folding @home?
<Jeeves_Moss> cafuego_:  any sudgestions for a M$ box on that toolkit?  I've NEVER used AJAX before, and I HATE Java.  I can't figure it out.
<mikejanssen> hmm?
<cafuego_> MS box?
<brombomb> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<brombomb> Description:    Ubuntu 6.10
<brombomb> Release:        6.10
<brombomb> Codename:       edgy
<cafuego_> Jeeves_Moss: ajax toolkit == javascript library
<shatrat> mikejanssen, hey, you were lookin for something to do with your computer.
<mikejanssen> ya
<mikejanssen> = X
<mikejanssen> i dont do anything on here
<brombomb> weird.... when I start my computer I get the option for 6.11 Sevrer
<mikejanssen> gets borrring
<Jeeves_Moss> Flannel:  can we do #jeeves insted?
<cafuego_> neither Java nor anything MS are required
<mikejanssen> just come on irc...dl music when something new comes out...got everything on ubuntu installed i need/use...use aim
<mackinac> brombomb, you're probably seeing a kernel version in grub...
<mikejanssen> nothing really else
<mikejanssen> BORRRING
<mikejanssen> i shoulda finished college for web design
<mikejanssen> = X
<shatrat> mikejanssen, games?  hours of Google Earth?
<brombomb> isn 6.10 the kernel version?
<cafuego_> Wesnoth
<Flannel> !enter | mikejanssen
<ubotu> mikejanssen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cables> brombomb, nope...
<mackinac> brombomb, no that the release version of ubuntu
<shatrat> brombomb, 2.6.17-11 is the kernel version as of nowish in edgy
<brombomb> ahhh
<brombomb> how Do I find ym kernel version?
<Schnickfitzel> ohhh
<shatrat> brombomb, uname -r in terminal
<mikejanssen> for some reason i have 2 kernals loaded on my comp...generic and 386...and i dont think i dl'd anything to do that...anyway to get rid of the unused one?
<brombomb> ahhhh
<brombomb> 2.6.17-11-server
<shatrat> brombomb, this might help you understand installing software a bit better, http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<brombomb> sweet thansk
<Schnickfitzel> how to secure erase some ext3 partition out of windows?
<_3uG_> what is the best way to backup /home in a way that's scriptable? more specifically, does tar follow symlinks? i don't want to backup the places that are symlinked.. just the actual links.
<Flannel> !backup | _3uG_
<ubotu> _3uG_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<quinnster> Schnickfitzel: I don't believe you can read/write to ext3 from Windows.
<Schnickfitzel> you can, quinnster
<_3uG_> Flannel, ah, thanks
<ahave> how would i go about enabling sounds for my applications in ubuntu?
<quinnster> Schnickfitzel: Could you give me any pointers?  I'd be interested.
<ahave> OS based sounds seem to work.. boot up, etc. but nothing else comes up
<shatrat> quinnster, fs-driver.org
<Schnickfitzel> quinnster, http://www.fs-driver.org/ :)
<_3uG_> quinnster, there is a plugin filesystem thing available that will let you read/write to
<_3uG_> everyone beat me to it!
<shatrat> people with underscores in their name are inherently slow
<n2diy> ahave: look in system-prefs.-sound
<quinnster> Schnickfitzel: Thanks!  Appreciate it.  (If you can read/write, try Eraser (heidi.ie/eraser or something like that))?
<gapagos> i need help i try to resize an Ext3 partition in ubuntu from the partiton tool but it fails evertime because it says the device is busy
<_3uG_> nah, just too wordy =-)
<gapagos> (i use the tool from the Live CD)
<shatrat> gapagos, you cant edit partitions that are mounted
<shatrat> gapagos, ahh, well im not quite sure in that case.
<gapagos> then how do i unmount the root partition
<_3uG_> do sudo umount /dev/<partition>
<ctford> gapagos: you should be able to right click on the partition in gparted
<_3uG_> oh yeah, that works too
<gapagos> probably the live CD mounts automaticly
<Sisodiya> nics
<ctford> and it will give you the option to unmount
<Sisodiya> hi
<gapagos> okkkk
<brombomb> shatrat: Thanks again for that link... It had what I wanted to install, becuase I was clueless once i extracted the tar file
<gapagos> thanks a lot
<gapagos> i should have tried that before
<Sisodiya> hello
<Sisodiya> wanna chat
<Eko_Hermiyanto> must install ubuntu again
<Eko_Hermiyanto> bye bye
<gapagos> btw i plan on installing fedora core 6 next to ubuntu
<Sisodiya> e hello
<gapagos> can they share the same swap partition?
<Flannel> !offtopic | Sisodiya
<ubotu> Sisodiya: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Eko_Hermiyanto> gapagos : perfectly sure
<AzureMoose> Anybody know why the + and - keys on my keypad don't work when I've got numlock turned on?
<gapagos> thanks Eko_Hermiyanto
<Sisodiya> any body please help me..............................
<shatrat> brombomb, as a general rule, try and look for stuff in repositories before you go elsewhere, that way you get automatic updates.
<Sisodiya> any body please help me..............................
<Sisodiya> any body please help me..............................
<Sisodiya> any body please help me..............................
<Sisodiya> ] any body please help me..............................] 
<Sisodiya> any body please help me..............................
<elkbuntu> Sisodiya, stop that now
<n2diy> ! ask | Sisodiya
<ubotu> Sisodiya: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jeniaV3x> hi all. does some1 know how to open ports in ubuntu? i dont use firewall. and cant recive files from other. i have a dcc pending
<jeniaV3x> pls help
<brombomb> cool will do
<Flannel> jeniaV3x: configure your client.  The firewall doesn't need to be opened, you just need to make your client listen
<Sisodiya> i m unable to install eclipse on my pc.............
<n2diy> ! eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<ahave> n2diy, where would i find that?
<Ademan> Sisodiya: what happens?
<n2diy> ahave: find what?
<ahave> n2diy, system-prefs.-sound
<n2diy> ahave: if your running X, System is a drop down menu.
<Sisodiya> when i check the eclipse a msg come that a software is in conflict with this software..for installing u have to switch on advance mode........so please tell me how can i switch to advance mode
<jeniaV3x> Flannel : how do i configure my client?
<Ademan> Sisodiya: are you trying to use the eclipse-cdt?
<Flannel> jeniaV3x: that'd depend entirely on the client
<nastjuid> I just did a kernel update, then rebooted and I get the message FATAL: error running install command for nvidia, so i uninstalled then reinstalled the nvidia-glx package, but it's still doing it. I also tried booting the old kernel with no luck
<Sisodiya> ya
<ahave> n2diy, heh. thanks :D i was looking for a file..
<Sisodiya> ya
<youkilldkennedy> Heya
<Ademan> Sisodiya: it's a problem with the eclipse-cdt package, i can give you a more recent version
<n2diy> ahave: :)
<Sisodiya> not only in eclipse almost for every software i m unable to download.........
<kitche> jeniaV3x: use the dcc accept command your client is waiting for you to accept it
<brombomb> Where is my trash bin?  I keep moving stuff there but don know where ti is
<Ademan> Sisodiya: hrm, so this error happens when you're trying to install software? you're using synaptic right?
<jeniaV3x> i did this
<n2diy> brombomb: it is on the right side of your task bar.
<youkilldkennedy> I'm looking for some help getting my wirless card working, can anyone point me in the right direction? (Intel Pro Wireless 3945 card)
<jeniaV3x> ubuntu have all its ports close as default and i need to config this but dont know where to config it
<elkbuntu> !wireless | youkilldkennedy
<ubotu> youkilldkennedy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sisodiya> always a msg come that this software is in conflict with other.....so u have to remove that first or switch to advance mode....so please tell me how can i switch to advance mode in add/remove application
<youkilldkennedy> Thanks ;)
<kossmann99> oh cool it's chat room (sorry new to linux)
<kitche> jeniaV3x: all the ports aren't closed by default just that there is nothing listening on them
<brombomb> n2diy: Not there....
<mehr> help
<Ademan> Sisodiya: what program are you using to install software?
<jeniaV3x> so how do i set this stuff sorry i m a nwb with linux
<n2diy> brombomb: I'm not sure what you are looking for then? Are you running Dapper? That is where my system sound settings are.
<Sisodiya> add/remove application........
<kossmann99> is it possible to read a ntfs drive on ubuntu?
<Zamber> Sisodiya use aptitude for gnome or adept for kde
<mikejanssen> yes koss
<kitche> jeniaV3x: you need to do there is a slash before dcc get [nick]  [file] 
<Zamber> !ntfs | kossmann99
<ubotu> kossmann99: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Sisodiya> even i m unable to install vls player
<mikejanssen> hmm
<kossmann99> thank you
<mikejanssen> my windows partitions were automatically mounted when i installed ubuntu
<mikejanssen> = X
<Ademan> Sisodiya: can you get me the exact error?
<mikejanssen> i can read my files and stuff no problem
<jeniaV3x> i dont help
<brombomb> n2diy:I didn have a "normal" install.... so yes Im Gnome/Nautilis
<RancidLM> hey all.. kinda off topic but is there a way to create a symbolic link in a nfs exported drive and have them work when mounted?
<kossmann99> I wish :( it's 400 gigs worth of stuff
<brombomb> but It wasn the cleanest of installs
<kitche> huh aptitude has nothing to do with gnome
<Sisodiya> wait a min
<dserban> bbiab
<n2diy> brombomb: What version of Ubuntu? Dapper, 6.06, or Edgy, 6.10?
<kitche> jeniaV3x: might help you http://www.new2chat.com/ircmds.html
<brombomb> Edgy
<kossmann99> I downloaded the newest one
<jeniaV3x> 10x
<Zamber> RancidLM man ln and man mount
<dimeotane> anyone know how to use truecrypt?
<cables> brombomb, you're looking for the trash?
<brombomb> n2diy: I had to recreate my menu bar from scratch
<dimeotane> I made a volume but i can only mount and use it through sudo....
<brombomb> I just found it and added it to my menu bar
<cables> brombomb, it's in ~/.trash and you can add it to the taskbar by rightclicking>add to panel
<ahave> if i have an old printer that i want to use, where is a good place to find linux drivers for it?
<cables> brombomb, ok
<Sisodiya> thanks a lot Admen..............
<dimeotane> I want to be able to copy files to it as a user
<Sisodiya> problem has been solved automatically
<n2diy> brombomb: Hmm, what else have you done, that you aren't teling us about? And you didn't answer my question: What version of Ubuntu? Dapper, 6.06, or Edgy, 6.10?
<Sisodiya> hey Admen
<Ademan> no problem Sisodiya, didn't think i did much though :-)
<n2diy> *teling/telling
<Ademan> yeah?
<brombomb> n2diy: I did.... It was edgy
<Sisodiya> can u solve 1 more problem
<brombomb> n2diy: I had to install off of Ubuntu Server
<brombomb> becuase of my graphics card
<brombomb> and then I had to update into ubuntu
<brombomb> and my computer has a terrible habit of overheating
<Ademan> Sisodiya: i can sure try :-)
<n2diy> brombomb: ok, it might be different in Edgy, I'm running Dapper. And Fine business on the server, I'm not familiar with Edgy or it's server, gle.
<brombomb> My normal running temp is 65*C
<dbrxkiu6> hello all, i just booted from cd and installed ubuntu and i was really supprised how nice and smooth everything went until.....I had to connect my wireless network card to my router. Btw i'm installing this on a laptop. Also, i was a bit disapointed not to see a GUI for the wireless, and ablity to search and find networks, maybe I just missed that?...Will anyone help me to setup this network card?
<Sisodiya> I m unable to access my XP partition through UBUNTU...my  XP partition r ntfs
<Ademan> !ntfs | Sisodiya
<ubotu> Sisodiya: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<d0uglas> I installed kde, and when i go in with gnome, i get wireless fine, but when i go in with kde, no wifi, unless i start a new login session on top of the original kde session to fire up gnome then control alt f7 back to the kde session in order to get on the internet.. any simple (inet.d?) solution to this? to get wifi fired up before x logins?
<glyph> Is there a way to configure events to happen pre-sleep/hibernate in edgy?  ndiswrapper seems to have some issues with power management and I'd like to remove the driver automatically before doing either of those things.
<Ademan> Sisodiya: what ubotu said should help hopefully
<brombomb> One last thing.... My keyboard will add "accents" to letters when I try to use the ' or the " key... like this...    I have to hit the spacebar after using the " key.  Does anyone know what setting this is?  Ie looked and can find it anywhere
<Sisodiya> how can i install KDE desktop...please tell me
<brombomb> Sisodiya: I think you need to use sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cables> Sisodiya, "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-dekstop"
<paul929> does anyone know how I can restart avapi? I can't connect rhythmbox to my ssh server anymore.
<glyph> Can someone at point me at terms I might search for to find information on what exactly is *happening* when I suspend an ubuntu machine via gnome-power-manager?  I'm almost to the point where I'm reading the source code, because the obvious google terms don't seem to be helping
<Sisodiya> I m new to UBUNTU.so please explain me
<brombomb> Sisodiya you need to start a Terminal shell
<aimn> great, its the newbie happy hour :)
<cables> Sisodiya, Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<spectre> Hi! I have a problem with freetalk on Dapper
<brombomb> Sisodiya: Goto Applications >> Accessories >> Terminal
<cables> Sisodiya, then put this in: "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<ahave> if i have an old printer that i want to use, where is a good place to find linux drivers for it?
<cables> Sisodiya, then when you log on, go to Sessions, choose KDE, and log in.
<glyph> ahave: How old?  Parallel port old?
<n2diy> glyph: take a look at the files in /var/log
<spectre> I did sudo aptitude install freetalk, and then tried connecting to google. And it didnt work.
<glyph> n2diy: Any logfile in particular you'd like me to look at?
<ahave> glyph, parallel. made for windows 95
<Sisodiya> terminal is unable to lock the administration directpry (/var/lib/dpkg/),
<Sisodiya>  terminal is unable to lock the administration directpry (/var/lib/dpkg/),
<Sisodiya>  terminal is unable to lock the administration directpry (/var/lib/dpkg/),
<cables> ahave, you're sure the drivers aren't installed?
<spectre> spectre: any pointers on how to make it work?
<AzMoo> Sisodiya, stop repeating yourself.
<n2diy> glyph: If I knew, I would have told you, gl.
<ctford> has anyone else had problems getting the vlc mozilla plugin to work?
<Sisodiya> plewase tell me how can i install KDE
<glyph> ahave:  Aah.  The drivers are probably already installed somewhere, but getting it to work will be an adventure :)
<ahave> ..actually. idk
<dbrxkiu6> is there a tool with a GUI similiar to the iwconfig command within Ubuntu?
<Sisodiya>  please tell me how can i install KDE
<cables> Sisodiya, you need to close Add/Remove, Update Manager, Synaptic, anything else that installs stuff
<ahave> glyph, heh. joy?
<Zamber> Sisodiya sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<glyph> n2diy: I've already been through syslog and dmesg and all the usual places.  The kernel drops some hints but there's nothing from any userspace tool (I assume it is a shell script)
<cables> Sisodiya, I did, be nice.
<ahave> glyph, where do i start?
<glyph> ahave: System -> Administration -> Printing
<cables> Sisodiya, close Synaptic, Update Manager, Add/Remove
<glyph> ahave: *probably* if you answer all the obvious questions correctly, it will work.
<mikejanssen> = (, i wish there was a canon mp150 driver
<mikejanssen> = \
<cables> Sisodiya, then run command: "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<glyph> ahave: but man, a parallel port?  I don't even think I own a computer with a parallel port any more ;)
<n2diy> glyph: my guess would be it is in /var/log/message
<glyph> USB printers cost something like -$50
<ahave> glyph, yes. old school, right?
<glyph> n2diy: Yeah, I got nothing.  It tells me it's hibernating, but I already knew that; it doesn't tell me how.
<cables> Sysodiya, then when you log into the computer, go to sessions then go to kde
<ahave> glyph, its just that it is a nice laser printer
<cables> Sisodiya, I misspelled your nick in my above messages
<n2diy> glyph: ok, so what is the issue, you can't come out of hibernation?
<newest007> hey there i just installed the kubuntu desktop package on ubuntu gnome, i have to say, kde looks waaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than gnome, gnome looks so dull!
<ahave> glyph, got time for another question? this one sound related?
<ahave> glyph, i also have a keyboard related one. also :)
<kossmann99> what's vfat? that the format? so for me it would be ntfs?
<glyph> n2diy: No, there is a race condition inside ndiswrapper that causes registers on my wireless card to be reinitialized improperly, which results in other devices being randomly powered off when I try to use it after suspend
<dbrxkiu6> is ther anyone else here that have problems getting their wireless to work in Ubuntu? It finds my card, but it doesnt work even though I have used iwconfig to configure it with.
<gerald> How do I use the themes I installed in gdmsetup?
<cables> gerald, select one in gdmsetup...
<glyph> n2diy: I just want to remove the ndiswrapper driver before hibernation, and re-enable it afterwards.  If I do that manually it's fine, but having to type commands before every time I close my notebook is a pain.
<paul929> " Unable to start mDNS browsing: MDNS service is not running"  This is the error message I get when I try to start Rhythmbox (the library is a ssh server).
<glyph> n2diy: Thanks for trying though.  Guess it's time for me to dive into gpm-dbus-system-monitor.c and work outwards from there.
<n2diy> glyph: OOkkkaaayy!!! That is way over my head, good luck.
<glyph> ahave: I can't promise anything
<gerald> i did
<cables> Sisodiya, you still here?
<gerald> but it still gives me that same brown theme
<glyph> n2diy: well, it sounds complicated but all I want to do is "run this command when I close my laptop lid please" :)
<cables> gerald, you checked it off?
<kossmann99> is vfat for fat32 partition? what is it for nfts? just ntfs?
<gerald> yea
<ahave> glyph, ok. thanks.
<Muzik83> glyph: did you hilight it, or did you put a black dot in the checkbox on the left....
<cables> Muzik83, was that to gerald?
<glyph> Muzik83: What?
<Muzik83> er yes it was
<Muzik83> wrong nick
<ahave> glyph, sound: sound works for system pref and ubuntu logins.. but programs such ashxchat will not output sound
<ahave> glyph, any ideas?
<n2diy> glyph: Roger that, well the trick is to figure out what your laptop does when you close the lid, then maybe a script file could act on it.
<cables> gerald, did you put a black dot in the checkbox?
<Sisodiya> ya
<Sisodiya> i m here
<glyph> ahave: Run them in a terminal and see if they emit any messages on the console describing their problems with sound
<Muzik83> screen scrolled too fast ^^
<cables> Sisodiya, did the command work this time?
<gerald> cables, yes
<paul929> kossmann99-vfat is fat32. That's different than ntfs.
<gerald> but it's for themed greeters
<ahave> hmm, ok will try
<cables> gerald, isn't that what you're trying to set up?
<Sisodiya> i m insatlling VLC player.i will install kde after that
<cables> Sisodiya, ok
<EchoBinary> Greetings :)
<gerald> yes
<EchoBinary> anyone in here have experience with VMware? im pondering a lite xubuntu box with vmware server - wondering what to expect
<Sisodiya> CABLES: how can i access window XP partition through UBUNTU
<nastjuid> anyone experienced the error FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia   after updating a kernel?
<Sisodiya> CABLES: how can i access window XP partition through UBUNTU
<cables> !patience | Sisodiya
<ubotu> Sisodiya: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<EchoBinary> LOL
<cables> !ntfs | Sisodiya
<ubotu> Sisodiya: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<n2diy> ! repeat | Sisodiya
<ubotu> Sisodiya: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kossmann99> I tried to mount the ntfs drive I get and error:
<kossmann99> bash: /dev/hdb1: Permission denied
<Sisodiya> ya
<kossmann99> what do I do?
<EchoBinary> now go say 5 hail mary's and format your ntfs to ext3
<EchoBinary> j/k :-D
<kossmann99> don't want to lose my stuff :(
<nastjuid> either use ntfs kernel support or look into captive-ntfs
<Psi-Jack> Hey, does Ubuntu have libstdc++.so.5 compatability packages?
<kossmann99> I will once I get another one I will format it
<arjun> Well, repeating, just in case. Anyone here has tried freetalk on Dapper?
<arjun> I would love a pointer on that.
<kossmann99> captive-ntfs?
<nastjuid> anyone run the nvidia-glx beta drivers
<nastjuid> kossmann99: yes, it uses native ntfs libraries from a windows install to read/write to the partition or drive
<ahave> glyph, and for the keyboard, i think it is not mapped correctly?
<Muzik83> EchoBinary:  i have some experience with vmware on ubuntu 6.06, works well for me
<EchoBinary> koss - i was running the nvidia glx drivers till about 1-1.5 month ago
<kossmann99> man I'm such a newb in linux XO
<dbrxkiu6> Are there issues with Ubuntu and Wireless connectivity in general?
<EchoBinary> then i ran a kernel update, and kapoof! no more glx
<ahave> glyph, i can not type the tilda key
<cables> EchoBinary, make sure your linux-restricted-modules are the same version as your linux-image
<EchoBinary> Muzik83: can you make the processes run full screen?
<EchoBinary> cables: thanks, il lgive that a try
<Muzik83> EchoBinary: yes, works quite well, what are you trying to do exactly?
<n2diy> dbrxkiu6: yes, the wireless card manufactures won't release their driver specs to us.
<Schnickfitzel> is it allowed to trade pics here??
<Muzik83> EchoBinary: as a day to day desktop (it was running windows XP), it doesnt work all that well -- I found it too slow on an AMD64 2800 with a gig of ram
<dbrxkiu6> ok, thanks then I wont bother spending hours fixing my wireless... :D
<nastjuid> cables: i'm a bit new to ubuntu, how do I go about checking versions between linux-restricted modules and my linux-image?
<elkbuntu> Schnickfitzel, what do you mean?
<Schnickfitzel> screenshots of my desk, elkbuntu
<EchoBinary> Muzik83: hmm - how about a fileserver, a web server and a database server?   Semperon x64 with 1 gig of ram
<Muzik83> nastjuid: try the following two commands: dpkg -l | grep linux-restricted AND dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<n2diy> ! pastebin | Schnickfitzel
<ubotu> Schnickfitzel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aimn> Any perl gurus in here?
<cables> nastjuid, do "uname -r" to figure out your kernel version, and tell me what it says
<Schnickfitzel> ? n2diy
<cables> aimn, #perl maybe?
<elkbuntu> Schnickfitzel, is it support related? if it's just casual chatter stuff, -offtopic is where we talk about non-support things
<n2diy> Schnickfitzel: I assume  it will link to snapshots too?
<clearzen> I just downloaded the source to roll a kernel but I can't get make menuconfig to work with amd64. Does anyone know why?
<nastjuid> right, ok.. so that's the current kernel and the modules that were built against the current kernel
<Muzik83> EchoBinary: You would have to try, but i think the problem I was having was with the graphics between the operating systems... for database and backend work I dont see why it would be problematic (but again, just try)
<aimn> cables, i know of it. but you ought to drop in there just to see how inapt its for a n00b. they skin you alive.
<Schnickfitzel> no, elkbuntu
<Muzik83> EchoBinary: I would also recommend not updating your kernel ("Locking" the kernel version in synaptic) because after a kernel update you need to recompile some VMWare stuff to get it running
<n2diy> ! elkbuntu
<ubotu> elkbuntu is cute
<elkbuntu> n2diy, hmm?
<n2diy> ! cute
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cute - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elkbuntu> !botabuse | n2diy
<ubotu> n2diy: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<nastjuid> Muzik83: so I just updated to 2.6.17.11, and my linux-restricted modules are 2.6.17.10 , what do I need to do to update those modules to 2.6.17.11 ?
<cables> nastjuid, is it generic?
<nastjuid> cables: yes
<cables> nastjuid, if generic, try "sudo aptitude install linux-generic" first
<norty> how do i remove a directory?
<n2diy> elkbuntu: I thought you where a version of Ubuntu I never heard of, god forbid I ever abuse the bot. :)
<cables> nastjuid, then check versions.
<Muzik83> norty: rmdir FolderName if the folder is empty, then rmdir -ri if it has things in it
<nastjuid> the packages look like they're going to do it
<elkbuntu> n2diy, heh, no im not a version of ubuntu
<norty> ok
<cables> nastjuid, good
<atlanta800> I followed the guide on how to get lm-sensors to work, however when I run "sensors -s" I get the following error: Can't access procfs/sysfs file Unable to find i2c bus information;
<radar1976> hello
<n2diy> elkbuntu: Ok. :)
<norty> muzik83 -ri said was an invalid option
<radar1976> anyone have any luck getting flash working on PPC
<cables> nastjuid, success yet?
<nastjuid> I'm working on moving away from gentoo, so far I'm diggin' ubuntu
<nastjuid> cables: just try reloading nvidia module?
* nastjuid detaches
<Schnickfitzel> where can i find the internet explorer in ubuntu?
<EchoBinary> .. ?@!
<cables> nastjuid, try restarting comp now...
<Shadow_mil> Good night
<elkbuntu> Schnickfitzel, it's called firefox
<cables> Schnickfitzel, are you joking?
<AzMoo> Anybody know why the + and - keys on my keypad don't work when I've got numlock turned on?
<cables> Schnickfitzel, use firefox
<Schnickfitzel> oh, lol, thanks elkbuntu
<mneptok> Schnickfitzel: it's in the Troll menu under the "Poor Attempts" subsection.
<Schnickfitzel> but i like internet explorer more, can i have that too?
<n2diy> Schnickfitzel: apps-internet-*browser
<elkbuntu> !ies4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ies4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<norty> how do I delete a directory that is on a usb external drive that is non empty?
<cowbud> elkbuntu: terrible to be suggesting that trash btw
<EchoBinary> lolol
<cables> Schnickfitzel, seriously... stop trolling.
<Muzik83> norty, was that in a command prompt that you typed it?
<norty> in a terminal
<Schnickfitzel> whats trolling cables?
<elkbuntu> cowbud, well, he asked if he *could*, i was hoping there was a factoid saying 'if you're really that silly'
<norty> it said invalid option -r
<cowbud> elkbuntu: yah
<cables> nastjuid, back yet?
<nastjuid> cables: I get API mismatch when trying to load nvidia
<cables> nastjuid, hmm...
<EchoBinary> i suppose one COULD try it with Wine...
<EchoBinary> (IE - that is)
<elkbuntu> EchoBinary, ies4linux does that
<cables> nastjuid, can't help you there, not sure how to do this...
<Muzik83> rm -r should remove stuff recursively ... not sure why that didnt work... what is the output of the command which rm
<Muzik83> ?
<nastjuid> there are two parts to nvidia drivers, the kernel and glx
<norty> you said rm -ri
<nastjuid> they dont' match :P
<nastjuid> I can probably get it from here
<nastjuid> thanks a ton
<Schnickfitzel> is IE 7.0 also possible with ubuntu?
<aimn> Schnickfitzel, well, you can have it- but i am guessing it'll be pretty hard for you to do that- unless ie6/7 runs under wine
<EchoBinary> elkbuntu: oh! haahaa okie  - i haddnt even considered that it was a real thing
<Muzik83> norty: yes, rm is remove, -r is recursive (so erase stuff inside folders), and i is interactive (prompt for each file to be erased)
<elkbuntu> EchoBinary, it's essential for web designers, and only developed for that purpose
<norty> norty@norty:~$ sudo rmdir -r '/media/Sansa e260/MUSIC/Music'
<norty> rmdir: invalid option -- r
<norty> Try `rmdir --help' for more information.
<elkbuntu> Schnickfitzel, i havent checked the website recently, but i think it might be
<n2diy> nastjuid: be careful with that, if you run it from /, your drive is history.
<Muzik83> no, just rm, not rmdir
<aimn> Schnickfitzel, seriously, its just a browser. you can get used to it- so don't worry- there's firefox, epiphany and even opera to try out. you might even like it even more
<valehru> Schnickfitzel, I'm pretty sure IE 6 runs under wine
<norty> o
<valehru> Schnickfitzel, although why you would want it is beyond me
<aimn> valehru, cause he likes it :P
<Schnickfitzel> i always jused IE when i was in windows, and it always worked fine
<Schnickfitzel> but if firefox also works fine, ill give it a try maybe
<cables> Schnickfitzel, Firefox will always work fine under Ubuntu, IE not so much
<Mister> flock seems like a good browser!
<aimn> but IE6 performs poorly on ubuntu.
<Muzik83> haha ie is sometimes sketchy under windows!
<cables> Muzik83, so true  :)
<glyph> n2diy: In case you were wondering, what happens ends up being kind of random.  You can have a look at /usr/share/hal/scripts/hal-system-power-hibernate if you're curious.
<EchoBinary> Schnickfitzel: try lynx? :-D
<cables> Muzik83, IE still scales stuff badly on Windows and i can't figure out why!
<chris_> Hello Ubuntu!
<Schnickfitzel> whats that, EchoBinary?
<valehru> LYNX Rocks...
<cables> Schnickfitzel, he's kidding... it's a text browser.
<norty> it says permission denied
<therapy> EchoBinary:  lol
<Schnickfitzel> lol
<paul928> Schnickfitzel,-IE 6 will run with WINE, but it more appropriate to use an open source browser such as Firefox.
<Muzik83> EchoBinary: rofl
<greywolf7> im trying to fine gforce 6150 drivers that will work in ubumtu. any advice?
<n2diy> glyph: no I can't there isn't a link.
<cables> !nvidia | greywolf7, follow this guide
<ubotu> greywolf7, follow this guide: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n2diy> ! pastebin | glyph
<ubotu> glyph: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<greywolf7> thanks
<norty> Muzik83, it said permission denied
<Muzik83> norty: if you are sure you want to erase them, and you are sure you have the path right, then stick a sudo in front of it
<Schnickfitzel> is there a phising filter plugin for firefox?
<norty> i did sudo
<gapagos> i need help it's the 3rd time I come here and I can't resize unmounted Ext3 partions with gparted while booting from the Ubuntu LiveCD
<Muzik83> norty: unless its an ntfs partition
<norty> still said permission denied
<cables> Schnickfitzel, it's built in, I think...
<norty> what if it is
<paul928> Anyone want to help me with a avapi problem? It won't start.
<gapagos> when it's done resizing, it refreshes and the partition is the EXACT SAME SIZE
<elkbuntu> Schnickfitzel, mozilla.org has lots of plugins for firefox
<gapagos> can anyone help I'm really running out of ideas I've been trying for a long while now
<cables> Schnickfitzel, Firefox is much better on both Windows and Linux... you definitely should use it over IE. Go to addons.mozilla.org for easy-to-install addons.
<Muzik83> norty, do you know what partition type it is?
<norty> i think ntfs
<Schnickfitzel> why should windows come with IE if firefox is better?
<Schnickfitzel> lol
* EchoBinary facepalms
<billybob> actually FF is borked in both windows and linux right now, atleast a little
<gapagos> i need help I can't resize unmounted Ext3 partions with gparted while booting from the Ubuntu LiveCD
<elkbuntu> Schnickfitzel, because IE is required by lots of windows programs
<Muzik83> ok, you would need to install ntfs support for linux in order to erase stuff on an ntfs drive.... my experience hasn't been good with ntfs support, but lots of people do have it working
<mon^rch> how do I run vmware-install.pl ???
<cables> Schnickfitzel, I'm curious... you know how to install Ubuntu linux, but you don't know much about browsers...
<billybob> FF in windows has a memory leak, and after being iopen for a long period, will consume 100% CPU
<gapagos> the size does NOT change after it's been resized, wtf
<chris_> maybe one of you experts can help with a small problem, I have a ubuntu server/gateway an I've noticed all my machines that connect thru this particular gateway experience slow downloads, 900-1200Kb/s average, but if I test speed on a machine that is bypassed this gateway speeds are 2800-2900Kb/s anyone have any idea what could be slowing things down thru the gateway?
<cables> mon^rch, "perl vmware-install.pl"
<Schnickfitzel> it was easy to install with that install cd, cables :)
<norty> muzik83, i think its ntfs
<ctford> gapagos: with gparted, you have to "Apply" changes once you have finished marking what you want to do. does that help?
<Schnickfitzel> i didnt need explorer
<billybob> FF in Linux has an ipv6 issue (which can be fixed)
<mon^rch> ty
<gapagos> ctford: no that does not help. I obviously clicked apply
<oclet> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/msg/277125424.html
<EchoBinary> Schnickfitzel: perhaps because windows is not better than ubuntu :-D
<Muzik83> mon^rch: sudo perl vmware-install.pl
<Muzik83> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Muzik83> ah
<elkbuntu> EchoBinary, lets not start that debate please
<Muzik83> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ctford> gapagos: sorry if that was obvious. just checking everything :)
<gapagos> it takes about 20 mins for the partition to resize until it refreshes and showed no change
<EchoBinary> alrighty :)
<gapagos> so every attempt is a waste of 20 minutes + the time to boot from CD
<n2diy> billybob: Firefox doesn't leak in Ubuntu, so I think the leak is in Winders.
<norty> i got it working muzik83
<billybob> n2diy: thats what i said, atleast thats what i meant leak in windows
<Muzik83> norty what did you do?
<norty> changed the permission settings
<gapagos> can anyone tell me why my partitions don't change size after gparted supposedly resized them?????
<n2diy> billybob: roger that.
<EchoBinary> ..  i actually kinda like Vista, works great for my Tablet...     say - anyone know of any inking programs for Ubuntu?
<gapagos> (and yes they were unmounted and yes I did run it with sudo)
<Muzik83> ahh ... i should have thought of that ... good work :)
<Tomcat_> gapagos: Did you reboot?
<cables> EchoBinary, inking?
<EchoBinary> inking - writing with the tablet pen on the screen
<cables> EchoBinary, you mean desktop publishing? Vector drawing?
<gapagos> Tomcat yes I did because the LiveCD does not include XIRC
<cables> EchoBinary,no idea
<Tomcat_> gapagos: Weird. :\
<norty> is there a way I can copy many folders at once?
<Muzik83> norty cp -R will copy all subfolders
<norty> what if i want to copy like 3 out of the 10?
<gapagos> it's more than weird it's freakin frustrating... i even tried with ALL partitions unmounted (even those with no changes) to make sure
<Mister> (Tip) Internet Explorer is only needed for windows updates, an it still has to be licened!
<Muzik83> GUI maybe?
<billybob> n2diy: its so bad right now, that  3 people here, me , and a couple buddies (who all repair / work on PCs), all use FF, and we're seriousl;y considering IE7 atm . . .
<n2diy> billybob: On Ubuntu boxes?
<elkbuntu> Mister, it is also needed for troubleshooting, most help files, office and a number of other programs
<norty> i can't drag and drop, i can only use command line to copy things, is there a command to copy like 3 files out 10 files?
<gapagos> can anyone tell me why my partitions don't change size after gparted supposedly resized them??
<billybob> n2diy: no . . windows
<Airwulf> hello to you all
<n2diy> billybob: ah, ok, I thought I was in the wrong channel! :)
* EchoBinary whistles the AirWolf theme song
<mojo> hi heirwolf
<Muzik83> norty not that im aware of easily
<Mister> Linux is still better!
<norty> grr
<EchoBinary> i loved that show!
<gapagos> I need help :'(
<cables> gapagos, did you hit apply?
<Airwulf> I try to change the desktop background of gnome, but in directory view I can't see for example /usr/. How can I change this?
<gapagos> cables: yes I did hit apply. do you want to ask me if I plugged my computer to an A/C power now?
<cables> gapagos, stupid, insulting question, but seriously, some people think after they drag the partitions it's already changed them
<cables> gapagos, did you?
<billybob> n2diy: nope, just me goign a little off topic, after someone said FF was better than ie in windows . .
<cables> (plug it in)
<mojo> EchoBinary: yeah i did too but that was before i was aware of the black helecoptors
<gapagos> cables: yes I did
<n2diy> gapagos: viev-hidden files
<billybob> n2diy: thats a big problem with this channel, misinformation . .
<elkbuntu> Mister, no arguement with that one ;)
<gapagos> n2diy: what does that do
<Mister> not genuine so don't matter elkbuntu!
<paul928> billybob-Personally I really like Opera, except that it doesn't have the extension that I need like Firefox. But I have noticed that Opera is mush faster than Firefox.
<elkbuntu> Mister, hmm?
<n2diy> gapagos: roger the mis-info, lots of lurkers. Showing hidden files, show all the hidden directories too.
<Sisodiya> hi
<billybob> paul928: yeah a of people do, however, im o9ld, and used to what i use, i dont like netscape type stuff
<gapagos> n2diy how does that helps me
<duckx0r> hi, there is a hacker connected to my server right now with the root account. How can I disconnect him?
<Mister> That way i love linux, elkbuntu.
<mojo> duckx0r: it's called the power switch (j/k)
<gapagos> I need help I can't resize Ex3 PARTITIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<duckx0r> mojo, hehe i could reboot it... but there must be an easier way
<chris_> norty: cp -R fo fol fold /home/chris/folder/
<Sisodiya> I m new to UBUNTU..........can any body suggest me good linux tutorial............
<dammitman> help! i can't compile any apps in linux
<billybob> gapagos: down or up ?
<Muzik83> duckxor: do a w to see who is online and note the terminal (eg pts/3) ... then do a ps -ef | grep pts and look for pts/3
<norty> what does that do
<norty> chris_ what does that do
<gapagos> billybob: what?
* billybob sighs
<billybob> never mind.
<Muzik83> duckxor: then do a kill <processid> of that one
<gapagos> billybob: oh i mean make them smaller
<Sisodiya> I m new to UBUNTU..........can any body suggest me good linux tutorial............
<Mister> Gates has enough money should offer more open source!!
<chris_> norty: copies directory "fo" "fol" "fold" to /home/chris/folder
<duckx0r> Muzik83, i tried that, but it doesn't seem to do anything
<elkbuntu> Mister, lets not get too excited now
<n2diy> gagagos, sorry screen scrolling to fast, it was meant for Airwulf
<billybob> gapagos: using what ?
<gapagos> billybob: i want to free space to install fedora without using my ubuntu partition
<chris_> norty: just an example of what you were asking to do
<Mister> lol
<Muzik83> er sorry, kill -9 <proces id>
<mojo> Sisodiya: cold hard experience, lol...
<dammitman> help! i can't compile any apps in linux. what am i doing wrong?
<norty> "fo" "fol" and "fold" are 3 different directories and they will be copied to /home/chris/folder
<gapagos> billybob using gparted from ubuntu 6.06 live cd
* billybob seems to read something about not being able to make certain partitions smaller
<norty> i that what you mean
<chris_> norty: yes
<duckx0r> Muzik83, thanks man
<norty> cool
<billybob> errr seeem to rememeber reading something
<Muzik83> duckx0r: did it work?
<norty> what do I do if the directories have spaces in the names?
<mojo> Sisodiya: #1 wait longer before repeating questions.  #2 google linux documentation project, for starters
<Sisodiya> please
<Flannel> norty: escape them (\ )  tab complete does this for you, by the way
<Sisodiya> ok
<gapagos> billybob what happens is that gparted SEEMS to be working on resizing partitions (my HD makes normal defragmentiing noise or whatever) and it displays the scroll bar but when its done partitions are the same sizes
<norty> chris_ do I have to give the paths of each of the folders?
<elkbuntu> Sisodiya, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com might be useful for you as well
<chris_> norty: if they are each in a different location
<gapagos> billybob and yes, i unmounted the partition first before resizing it
<norty> what if they are all in the same location?
<duckx0r> Muzik83, yes it did. I was doing a kill <proc_id> and didn't do anything. I was missing the -9.
<dammitman> keep getting errors while trying to compile, any suggestions?
<Sisodiya> thanks
<billybob> gapagos: im assuming you have rebooted more than once ?
<duckx0r> Muzik83, my server was compromised and used to send spam. Somehow someone got my root password :(
<norty> chris_ so it would be like "/home/norty/Desktop/fol" "/home/norty/Desktop/fold" ..etc ?
<gapagos> billybob yes, everytime I try i reboot, and its been 3 times now
<chris_> norty: try an play with it a bit, you'll get the grasp of it.. cp will not remove anything so if you get multiple copies of something somehow you can later remove them
<norty> ok
<chris_> norty: should be that easy
<norty> i just dont want to have to do that because im having problems with my permissions
<Muzik83> duckx0r: so you don't know how they got hte root password?  they may still be able to get in, and i'm not sure how you would go about ensuring they havent left a trail back in
<elkbuntu> duckx0r, are you able to physically walk up to your server at the moment?
<paul928> duckx0r:Change your root password!
<dammitman> keep getting errors while trying to compile apps, any suggestions?
<billybob> gapagos: im looking around online
<Muzik83> dammitman: you are probably missing some libraries... can you see what the very first error is (usually a compile error is a few hundered, starting with one error)
<duckx0r> Muzik83, i have no idea how they got in. It's probably that I signed up for something on the internet and used the same password as my root password and they just set up a script to login to all the domain servers with the root account and that password
<dammitman> ok hold on
<duckx0r> elkbuntu, no i'm not. it' sin a data center thousands of miles from here
<Mister> duckx0r:   prob thourgh a .exe
<chris_> norty: if your not sure norty, I would suggest making a few test folders an toying with it to verify your doing what you want it to do first, # mkdir testfolder  .. etc.
<duckx0r> paul928, i have changed my root password and logged someone who was connected out.
<dammitman> ok hold onls
<fiberchunks> make sure they didn't make any other user accounts / groups etc
<chris_> maybe one of you experts can help with a small problem, I have a ubuntu server/gateway an I've noticed all my machines that connect thru this particular gateway experience slow downloads, 900-1200Kb/s average, but if I test speed on a machine that is bypassed this gateway speeds are 2800-2900Kb/s anyone have any idea what could be slowing things down thru the gateway?
<Muzik83> duckx0r: i would check the sudoers file, the passwd file, and the nsswitch.conf file
<elkbuntu> duckx0r, then you will probably need to notify the datacenter that the machine has been compromised anyway
<billybob> gapagos: you're sure, there is enough room to resize ?
<gapagos> yes, I'm sizing it down, not up
<duckx0r> Muzik83, actually it's running centos. they logged in directly with the root account
<billybob> gapagos: if the disk is full you wont beable to eresize down either . .  .
<duckx0r> Muzik83, and I have a program set up that if they mistype the root's password twice, their IP gets banned, so they must have known what it was before trying
<chris_> duckx0r: did they change the root password, an if not have you since changed it to a new password
<gapagos> billybob the partition smaller size is still larger than the space used in the partition
<Muzik83> duckx0r: but if they got in, what says they didnt leave a small way for them to get back in?
<duckx0r> chris_, thank God, no. It doesn't look like they did anything malicious besides send spam and I think set up a proxy server
<gapagos> billybob, I'm only reducing that partition's freespace from 75% to about 45%
<chris_> duckx0r: you of course have assigned a new root passwd?
<duckx0r> Muzik83, nothing. I'm just hoping they haven't. I should probably get an OS reload, eh?
<billybob> gapagos: ok, did you try looking into the gparted error log file ?
* Muzik83 changes his root password now
<duckx0r> chris_, yes of course
<duckx0r> chris_, that was the first thing i did
* billybob also has no idea which that would be
<chris_> duckx0r: might want to check an see if they set up any new user accounts as well..
<Muzik83> duckx0r: thats the only way i would feel safe
<paul928> duckx0r:Why do you think that they sent spam?
<gapagos> billybob, no, and it's kinda too late for that I'm not in the LiveCD mode anymore
<billybob> of course, being liveCD that wouldnt work out so good . . .
<gapagos> it would take me 25 mins to try again
<duckx0r> paul928, to make money? why does anyone send spam?
<duckx0r> chris_, any way to quickly get a list of users?
<frogzoo> duckx0r: who
<Muzik83> duckxor, start by doing a cat /etc/passwd
<duckx0r> ok
<gapagos> ah fuck it i give up
<duckx0r> frogzoo, who just lists the current logged in users
<paul928> duckx0r:Maybe I should ask how do you know that they sent spam?
<gapagos> i think ill just erase ubuntu and remplace it with fedora core
<n2diy> ! language | gagagos
<ubotu> gagagos: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<duckx0r> paul928, because my server was connected by my datacenter for that reason from complaints from spamhaus i believe
<Muzik83> gapagos: whatever works for ya :)  Try CentOS too, it's pretty good
<dammitman> hi, sorry. The First error i can see says stdlib.h:no such file/ directory
<frogzoo> duckx0r: correct, for all users, cat /etc/passwd | cut -f1 -d :
<billybob> gapagos: id check the logs next time yo ufind something, unfortuneatly, i havent experiemnced this myself, and am not finding anything using google :/
<gapagos> Muzik83: i want a berryl 3d world compatible OS which has an automatic package installer available such as Atomatix (ubuntu) or Fedora Friend or whatever its name
<Muzik83> dammitman: not sure where that comes from, but I would guess its from the cstdlib sort of libraries
<gnlnx> anyone know of a quick guide/way to fix a broken package?...specifically 'python-freevo'
<Muzik83> dammitman: doy ou have the build-essential packages installed?
<duckx0r> frogzoo, i don't think anything there is a new account
<n2diy> ! automatix | gagagos
<ubotu> gagagos: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<billybob> gapagos: Sabayon(gentoo) ?
<cowbud> gnlnx: define broken
<dammitman> not sure, how do i find out
<gapagos> billybob: sabyon / gentoo doesnt sound user friendly enough for me
<gnlnx> cowbud: I get an error saying that 'python-freevo' needs to be reinstalled but no package is found
<gapagos> face it... i cant even figure out how to resize an Ext3
<frogzoo> duckx0r: are you running an smpt server?
<billybob> gapagos: it is a liveCD
<cowbud> gnlnx: is this an official package"?
<billybob> wit hthe option to install
<duckx0r> frogzoo, yep
<gnlnx> i dont think it is
<chris_> duckx0r: yeah, # cat /etc/passwd   - sorry half here an half with baby
<gapagos> billybob i dont like live CDs the os are too slow
<cowbud> gnlnx: well then I wouldn't recommend using it
<billybob> lol
<dammitman> how do i find out if i have the essential build packages installed?
<frogzoo> duckx0r: do you have smtp relay enabled?
<duckx0r> chris_, yeah I did that. i didn't notice any new accounts.
<Muzik83> dammitman: dpkg -l will list everything installed on your computer (by dpkg), then | grep <term> will search for something in that list... so try somethin glike dpkg -l | grep libstdc
<billybob> then you must hate the edgy live install ?
<gnlnx> is there any quick way to get rid of the error message?
<duckx0r> frogzoo, not sure about that. how do i check?
<billybob> although Sabayon is much larger
<chris_> duckx0r: good
<gapagos> billybob the edgy live install doesnt even work for me it freezes at boot.  so yes i hate it lol
<billybob> gapagos: it has an install option . . .
<pontus> is it possible to not just read a ntfs partitions but write them as well?
<frogzoo> duckx0r: my guess is the spammers are relaying through your box
<gnlnx> cowbud: everytime i install/upgrade any other package I get an error message about 'python-freevo'
<cowbud> gnlnx: remove the packages that depend on python-freevo
<duckx0r> frogzoo, it looks like they installed privoxy-3.0.3-2dm1.el4.src.rpm as well
<n2diy> damnitman, apt-get install build-essentials
<frogzoo> duckx0r: this is not considered a good thing
<Airwulf> n2diy: thx now I can see everything
<billybob> gapagos: anyhow you said you wanted a beryle automatic install Sabayon has it on the LiveCD, and installs with it i believe
<n2diy> Airwulf: cool,  :)
<billybob> it does look very good
<frogzoo> duckx0r: oh they properly hacked the box?! urgl, well reinstall, only way to make sure there's no back doors
<P235> hi
<duckx0r> frogzoo, and they also downloaded http://www.metalcode.com/gb/data/photos.txt and http://www.metalcode.com/gb/data/kscr.txt (php files that i'm not sure what they do yet)
<gnlnx> cowbud: the 'problem' began after i removed freevo
<billybob> and is smooth/fast as greased lightning
<gapagos> meh anyway thank you all for your help
<pontus> I can read my ntfs partition, is it possible to write as well?
<frogzoo> duckx0r: which distro u running?
<gnlnx> cowbud: it seems that there was a problem with the removal of freevo
<billybob> yeah, a lot of help i was . . .
<duckx0r> frogzoo, centos 3.0
<gapagos> ill try to see if my Partition Magic on windows can resize my Ext3
<gapagos> but I think not if I remember correctly
<cowbud> gnlnx: so what is the full error?
<frogzoo> duckx0r: and this is an ubuntu problem how?
<billybob> could be locked for some reasin, who knows
<P235> can anyone recommend a video player for ubuntu?
<pontus> vlc
<billybob> uh . . .
<duckx0r> frogzoo, it's not. i'm just running kubuntu on this computer and it was the first server in the server list
<gnlnx> E: The package python-freevo needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<pontus> P235: vlc player
<dammitman> libstdc ++ 5 abd ++6 i have
* billybob stabs VLC, REPEATADLY
<gnlnx> cowbud: that's all I get
<gapagos> lol
<P235> pontus, k thx
<duckx0r> frogzoo, ubuntu is practically the same
<cowbud> gnlnx: so at the command prompt type sudo apt-get -f install
<gnlnx> cowbud:but it gives me an error when doing any updates/upgrades
<mojo> billybob: problems with vlc?  go easy man!
<frogzoo> duckx0r: they hacked centos or ubuntu?
<gapagos> *agrees with billybob about VLC*
<ardchoille> duckx0r: Pfft, they use different libs and different package managers.. they are no where near the same.
<pontus> billybob: there is nothing you cannot play with vlc. what's not to love?
<duckx0r> frogzoo, they hacked centos. ubuntu is on my desktop
<billybob> mojo: its a goood idea, vlc, unfortuneatly, it still needs work . . .
<Muzik83> duckx0r: thats what i like about linux...my commands i use at home on ubuntu work at work on solaris and HP-UX :)
<mojo> P235: there is also mplayer
<gnlnx> cowbud: after 'Reading state information...Done' the error message is the last line
<duckx0r> Muzik83, exactly
<P235> mojo, k I'll give that a try too
<dynamicreflux> how does one remove a desktop entry if the Main Menu Editor fails and crashes when attempted?
<dammitman> libstdc ++ 5 abd ++6 i have
<mojo> billybob: it has worked very well for me until just recently... it dislikes beryl (or vice versa)
<cowbud> gnlnx: well it sounds like you're kinda screwed there is no other information?
<frogzoo> duckx0r: anyways, the way forward is the same, take all your boxes offline, reinstall from scratch, install all the latest patches & cross your fingers you closed off however they got in
<cowbud> gnlnx: where did you get the packages from?
<duckx0r> ardchoille, both are linux and basically the commands are the same. sure the package managers are slightly different, but not much
<ardchoille> dynamicreflux: The menu entries are kept in either ~/.local/share/applications or /usr/share/applications
<billybob> mojo: it also doesnt work as it was intended, for playback over the network either
<dynamicreflux> thank you sir
<gnlnx> cowbud: i was checking mythtv type apps and came across an app called 'freevo'
<duckx0r> frogzoo, I'm hosted with Servstra which is a managed hosting provider, so I'll see if they can go through it for me and patch things up
<cowbud> gnlnx: uhh where is the question not how as in did you download it from a webpage or what?
<billybob> which is the only reason i would ever use it personally
<duckx0r> frogzoo, you've been a real help though
<Muzik83> dammitman: what are you trying to compile exactrly, is it a well supported thing, or is it something new or small?
<mojo> billybob: oh, i have never tried it for streaming.  i just use(d) it for my main player
<corevette> how come every so often azureus stops downloading
<frogzoo> duckx0r: that's brilliant - if it's a hosted server, it's their problem
<gnlnx> cowbud: I added the repository for freevo and installed it using apt-get
<pontus> oh mythtv! is that hard to setup?
<duckx0r> frogzoo, yeah, that's why i'm paying the big bucks hehe... nah not really.
<FunnyLookinHat> dangit, i just removed my system tray...  somehow...  Anyone know who to add it again?  (Not showing up in the Add to panel menu)
<frogzoo> duckx0r: lol
<billybob> mojo: yeah, i dont know what id use nder linux for playback, but i like  PowerDVD in doze
<P235> billybob, do you have a player to recommend?
<cowbud> gnlnx: have you tried readding that repo and installing it again then removing it?
<P235> ah
<billybob> P235: all my windows boxen are for work, not for play ;)
<billybob> i dotn even run X on my edgy box
<Bartman007> anyone run into a race condition where mdadm sees the old mdrun script and waits for the root volume to appear, and hangs bootup as a result because the root partition is lvm based?
<mojo> billybob: i gave windows the boot at home a couple years ago now... only temptation to ever run it again are games, and i am not a big gamer
<pontus> is mythtv pretty cool? I just heard about it
<billybob> P235: err scratch that, all my LInux boxen are for work, not play
<chris_> maybe one of you experts can help with a small problem, I have a ubuntu server/gateway an I've noticed all my machines that connect thru this particular gateway experience slow downloads, 900-1200Kb/s average, but if I test speed on a machine that is bypassed this gateway speeds are 2800-2900Kb/s anyone have any idea what could be slowing things down thru the gateway?
<P235> billybob, gotcha
<gnlnx> cowbud: I installed freevo again and I still get the error...I tried removing it and the error is still around
<Muzik83> pontus: mythtv is awesome
<billybob> mojo: i use both
<gnlnx> cowbud: i'll keep trying to find a way around this...thanks
<corevette> how come every so often azureus stops downloading
<billybob> have been for years :)
<cowbud> gnlnx: good luck
<pontus> Muzik83: it's basically tivo right?
<norty> chris_ is it the same command to copy multiply files instead of directories?
<Muzik83> pontus: yes, but it doesnt report your viewing back to the mothership :p
<mojo> pontus: tivo on steroids doubleplusgood
<chris_> norty: yes, you dont have to use the -R
<pontus> Muzik83: =D
<billybob> mojo: im too much of a serious gamer, and i wont take 'no' for an answer, when it comes to playing the latest games im interrested in, so , . . .
<Muzik83> pontus: because its open source, it has many great user contributed offerings...such as mythweb
<norty> ok
<pontus> Muzik83: elaborate plz
<Muzik83> pontus: (mythweb: i can schedule my TV from anywhere in the world on the internet, through a web based tv listing)
<pontus> Muzik83: That settles it! I'm getting it RIGHT NOW! LOL
<gnlnx> cowbud: thanks
<mojo> billybob: yeah i still have it around if i need it... but really the only games that really draw me are the multi-player ones over the lan or net, like halo or warcraft et al
<Muzik83> pontus: so for example at work i hear about a great new program... i can go to my website, look at the listings of whats on now, and choose to record  the program happening thisafternoon so its ready when i get home from work
<P235> been a while since I've played games...I think my pentium three has something to do with that.
<norty> I have a directory with a character in the name that ubuntu is not able to represent, how do get it to copy from my hd to an external usb drive?
<pontus> Muzik83: stop it, you're killing me *faints*
<dynamicreflux> is anyone else on feisty fawn having the issues with the window application trays changing sizes from really small to huge?
<Muzik83> pontus: plus you can pause live tv, skip commercials, watch tv at 1.5x the normal speed
<Muzik83> lol
* billybob doesnt like multiplayer as much any more
* Muzik83 shuts up
<chris_> norty: have you tried using autocomplete, pressing "tab" after you partially spell the name.
<norty> yeah but it like beeps at me
<norty> lol
* mojo thinks it's more fun playing against real human intellects
<Tomcat_> dynamicreflux: #ubuntu+1
<dynamicreflux> say for example i open up firefox, and its down in the tray saying "Google". Its only about an inch long.. it used to span across the whole entire bar automatically and resize with more applications being opened. anyone know why this is happening?
* mojo or, sometimes, lack thereof lol
<billybob> mojo: online gaming isnt what it used to be . . .
<chris_> norty: how did you get the strange character in the name?
<chris_> norty: is it a windows drive?
<norty> i was using xp before
<norty> yea
<billybob> as soon as kids were able to sign online contracts, at the age of 13, everything went downhill . . .
<chris_> norty: its disconnected from windows?
<billybob> i have nothing against kids, i just dont want them in my games . . .
<norty> i cant access the partition in windows anymore
<pontus> Muzik83: so what do I need to get, mythtv and mythweb? anything else I should get?
<chris_> norty: is it a special like an I with dots or something like this "~"
<ahave> what is a good app to monitor memory/cpu usage?
<Muzik83> pontus: ubuntu has mythplugins in the repository...this includes mythweb (which i should mention requires apache and php), mythtv-frontend and mythtv-backend
<norty> its an e with a slanted line over it
<norty> i think
<ahave> and, if i want to start programming C/C++ in linux... where do i start and what do i need to do/install
<norty> or maybe an e with a ~ over it
<norty> cant remember
<mojo> billybob: i don't care so much about with strangers... but my roommates on the lan, or my brothers in illinois (i am in tennessee)... that is fun
<pontus> Muzik83: I'm new to linux... what does frontend and backend mean? what do I have to do for apache and php?
<fiberchunks> frontend is the stuff you see, backend is the stuff that does the work
<dynamicreflux> respect for all you who help complete newbies. much respect
<Muzik83> pontus: PM ok?
<mojo> billybob: but let's not get too off-topic lest we invoke directed admonitions from ubotu
<pontus> Muzik83: sure
<fiberchunks> firefox would be a 'frontend' for apache (the web server), which is actually handling all the page requests
<pontus> fiberchunks: thx
<fiberchunks> np
<chris_> ahave: try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333867
<Schnickfitzel> Whatcha gonna do with all that junk  All that junk inside that trunk..... My hump my hump my hump my hump my hump  My hump my hump my hump my hump my hump
<chris_> norty: how many special characters are in the filename, all, an does it begin with a special character?
<norty> its in the middle
<pontus> Muzik83: trying to register now
<norty> the name is DJ Tiesto
<norty> and the e is the problem
<fiberchunks> cp DJ\T* <towherever>
<mojo> accented e?
<chris_> norty: exactly what fiber said
<billybob> mojo: not like a lot is going on right now ;)
<norty> that exact command
<norty> so like sudo cp DJ\T* '/media/Sansa e260'
<norty> ?
<chris_> norty: yeah
<gharz> guys, i've manually updated my kernel to 2.16.19.2 and the problem is it doesn't detect my intel pro 2100 wireless card now... any idea?
<norty> sweet
<norty> thanks
<d0uglas> how to i tell startx to start on a different display? (:1)
<Muzik83> d0uglas: startx --:1
<d0uglas> ty
<billybob> mojo: but if you want to stay semi in topic, lets talk XFS + Samba tuning ;)
<Muzik83> er startx -- :1
<Muzik83> missed the second space
<fiberchunks> norty, the space was also the problem -- you have to escape it, and the * is a 'wildcard' so it'll match anything after the T
<fiberchunks> the \ is the 'ignore this' switch in bash shell, fyi
<norty> ok cool
<mojo> billybob: not a biggie to me.  i can go way off topic if i'm not careful :)  it is in my personality to digress
<pontus> how do I change my nickname in here?
<Flannel> pontus: /nick [new name]  usually
<Muzik83> pontus: /nick yournewname
<chris_>  ./nick <newname> without dot
<mojo> billybob: i don't use xfs, though i use samba on my home net to talk to my roommies' windows boxes
<gapagos> hey i just came back quickly to say that Partition Magic in windows resized correctly my Ext3 unline gparted
<gapagos> just for reference billybob
<chris_> anyone an expert in here?
<Lynoure> chris_: in what?
<billybob> mojo: well' if your concerned with 'speed' and are using GbE you may want ot look into XFS, i noticed a semi large speed difference
<mojo> chris_: i am not an expert in here, but i am an expert in there
<chris_> Lynoure: having some strange issue with my gateway.. download speeds thru the gateway are being restricted for no reason I can determine
<D7k> how can I get window maker or fluxbox for ubuntu?
<mojo> billybob: 100baseT
<jumburrito> anyone know anything about Beryl?
<Lynoure> chris_: and by "download speeds" you happen to mean torrents?
<chris_> mojo: not quite sure I am interpreting that the way you meant it, but if I am, your a bad boy !! <grin>
<Schnickfitzel> D7K, apt-get install fluxbox :E
<billybob> ah yeah 11MB/s is all you'll see anyhow ;)
<jumburrito> I'm getting an error about "pixmaps" when I try to start beryl-manager
<Lynoure> chris_: if so, try disabling ipv6, you might have older hardware that deals badly with it.
<billybob> me is ucrrently gettign !50MB/s using Samaba + XFS + GbE
<chris_> Lynoure: well, not torrents particularly, anything I am downloading is suffering with this
<billybob> ~50MB/s
<mojo> chris_: just playing on words..  expert in metallugy, expert in dunebuggy racing, expert in "here"... it is late
<dynamicreflux> if i wanted to uninstall WINE as well as everything WINE has created (directories + registry).. how would i go about doing this?
<mojo> chris_: but tell more about your configuration.  you have an ubuntu box with multiple nics and are bridging the two?
<newest007> hey how do i set the default font in firefox to a larger size? cause everytime i open firefox, the fonts waaay too small
<Lynoure> chris_: If you have never gotten better speeds with any system, your isp could be to blame (there is very many variables in play here)
<clearzen> dynamicreflux: maybe aptitude remove --purge wine I'm not sure if that will remove all of the files however.
<chris_> Lynoure: I have 3mb cable service, thru my gateway I am reduced to 900Kb/s - 1.18Mb/s lately.. on the other side of gateway things are normal, this has just started recently though, this server has been running trouble free for many months
<mojo> newest007: yeah i been wanting that answer too... there is some setting somewhree i heard about your dpi calculations ... but i use ctrl-plus and ctrl-minus a lot as needed and get by
<billybob> mojo: know of any Linux project centered around DX10 capabilities? I wonder if the dark side has it locked or not
<dynamicreflux> i dont have files installed clearzen , only the application along with its hierchy of folders
<newest007> same, would be nice to set it too default
<mojo> billybob: DX10?
<Majin> Hello, everyone!
<fiberchunks> newest007, Edit->preferences->content->fonts & colors
<fiberchunks> and and mojo ^^^
<chris_> billybob: the dark side has always been locked..
<billybob> mojo: directx10, as in the reason to buy VIsta, id like to see a Linux project able to use the technology
<billybob> such as Wine, or whatever.
<fiberchunks> newest007, mojo, click on the advanced and you can set fonts for individual page elements as well
<clearzen> dynamicreflux: I would use sudo aptitude remove --purge    <----that should work for you. But I use aptitude to install everything too.
<Lynoure> chris_: then it probably boils down to whatever changed when your trouble started. Any idea what that can be?
<newest007> it reverts back too the small fonts when i close and reopen firefox though, bit weird
<lolman>  billybob considering WINE doesn't have full DX9 support yet DX10 is a long way away ;-)
<dynamicreflux> thanks man, last question clearzen, how do you preface a name in irc to identify who you are talking to? curious
<mojo> fiberchunks: omg it was that easy all along.  thanks a lot! i haven't the greatest eyesight so, like, i would hug you if i could or something
<mojo> lol
<chris_> Lynoure: I haven't made any changes, server pretty much runs without any intervention
<clearzen> dynamicreflux: Just the name with a colon on the end. It's automatic
<billybob> lolman: that doesnt mean someone isnt working on Directx 10 capabilities, or has plans for such goals
<dynamicreflux> o, i thought it was a script, so you have to manually type my name in?
<mojo> billybob: write MS a love letter?
<fiberchunks> newest007, hrm....
<billybob> uh, nty
<Majin> Hello, everyone!
<Majin> This is my first time using IRC, so please be patient. Could someone help me with the  module-init-tools package?
<clearzen> dynamicreflux: no the middle mouse button will pasted highlighted text
<mojo> billybob: maybe they'll do a port, lol
<Lynoure> chris_: and pings go through without dropping massive amounts of packets?
<clearzen> dynamicreflux:It's useful
<chris_> Lynoure: my fear is that I'm gonna have to rebuild this thing to get it back to working properly, lost my 160 days up by rebooting it 2 days ago also :(
<lolman> mojo: living in dreamland? :P
<dynamicreflux> hrm darnet cant seem to get my middle mouse button to work
<mojo> lolman: not really, just good-humor-land
<billybob> mojo: sinc they're not going to backport to XP, somehow i doubt they would even consider doing so for Linux . . .
<Lynoure> chris_: (soon I'll go and have breakfast, I originally just wanted to know what field of ubuntu you wanted an expert in...)
<clearzen> dynamicreflux: You have to highlight from right to left I believe
<chris_> Lynoure: I'm actually connecting thru the gateway at this moment, everything works as it should, there just seems to be some throttling of bandwidth that I have no clue as to why
<mojo> billybob: but the cedega people seem to be trying
<clearzen> dynamicreflux:
<lolman> mojo: I know ;-)
<clearzen> dynamicreflux: at least I do
<dynamicreflux> gah, any idea why this mouse button isnt working?
<dynamicreflux> mx510 logitech
<Lynoure> chris_: uptime competing is silly anyway, unless you have customers depending on it
<billybob> its like the ONLY reason to upgrade to Vista from XP atm, but again, this isnt a MS support channel, ill try to stay away from the 'dark side' in conversation here :)
<chris_> Lynoure: lol, yeah, but I guess I was mostly trying to say this server has been trouble free
<dynamicreflux> microsoft sucks for the record
<Slant_Laptop> How do I properly remove obsolete configuration files? (as referenced by dpkg/aptitude)
<FOLLIA> Hello, am using Ubuntu and i want to access the administrative share on a windows machine
<FOLLIA>  i have tried sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=administrator,password=something //192.168.1.2/ /home/doc/
<FOLLIA>  and i got the following error 18316: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<FOLLIA>  SMB connection failed
<clearzen> dynamicreflux: btw,  I meant the clickwheel not an actual third button on the mouse for pasting
<billybob> Slant_Laptop: apt-get clean ?
<Slant_Laptop> Slant_Laptop: I think that just cleans out extra packages that have been downloaded.
<billybob> yes
<mojo> dynamicreflux: nature of the beast... cable companies suck too... it's that profit-centered monopoly thing.  look at what happened to the phone companies who were supposed to build out fiber in trade for tax breaks and being allowed to make profit.  they pocketed it all.
<billybob> my bad
<Slant_Laptop> Err
<chris_> Lynoure: I am pretty educated with computers, no Linux genius by any means, but this thing has me completely stumped, I can't find anything at all wrong with my system for this to be happening
<Slant_Laptop> billybob: Yeah. Heh.
<billybob> Slant_Laptop: apt-get remove <packages you dont need>
<Lynoure> chris_: well, as far as I know, Linux systems do not usually start doing limiting your traffic on its own, so I'd suspect it has some symptom somewhere, lost packet, errors on hw on the logs, something.
<Slant_Laptop> billybob: I still need the package, but the associated configuration files are stale.
<dynamicreflux> clearzen: you seriously have me flabbergasted, i have your name hilighted and im hitting the middle mouse click wheel button thingy, and nothing is happening
<billybob> im not sure aboit 'automaticly' removing said packages
<chris_> Lynoure: yeah, been thru logs an found nothing
<Slant_Laptop> In one case, beagle has configuration files that have changed.
<billybob> oh config files specificaly .  .hmmm
<Slant_Laptop> (.desktop files that cause it to auto-start on login.)
<mojo> chris_: the load on the server has not gone up lately has it?  maybe the box is just really busy using bandwidth for it's own tasks... it is a server of some sort, right>
<cafuego_> Slant_Laptop: dpkg -l | grep ^rc | awk '{print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg --purge
<Slant_Laptop> Except multiple ones startup.
<ahave> what if my keyboard type is not listed in the ubuntu drop down list for keybaords?
<dynamicreflux> GOTIT! wow im an idiot
<Slant_Laptop> cafuego_: The package is still installed, so I don't want to purge out the whole package.
<billybob> the only real way i can think of is manually removing them, perhaps aptitude could remove them ?
<clearzen> dynamicreflux: Maybe it doesn't work with that mouse. I dunno off the top of my head
<cafuego_> Slant_Laptop: It onl;y grabs ones marked as 'rc'
<chris_> mojo: yeah, load has actually gone down.. used to be frequently abused with Battlefield 2 clients
<Lynoure> chris_: and no packet loss below the limit?
<cafuego_> Slant_Laptop: So if it's installed (marked as ii) it will ignore it.
<Slant_Laptop> cafuego_: Yeah, I know.
<dynamicreflux> clearzen: would you recommend ubuntu for older folks?
<Slant_Laptop> cafuego_: I'm referring to packges that are still installed, but have obsolete configuration files.
<Lynoure> dynamicreflux: if they do not have much computer experience, Ubuntu is better choice than windows, imo
<chris_> Lynoure: nothing out of the ordinary
<cafuego_> Slant_Laptop: That would only happen if the package didn't upgrade properly, no?
<Slant_Laptop> cafuego_: As I said, in the case of beagle where multiple iterations of autostart .desktop files have been created through its lifetime.
<billybob> dynamicreflux: i would, depends on application really though
<clearzen> dynamicreflux: It depends what you want to do with it. If it's surfing the web and such then sure. video can be a pain sometimes but it isn't to bad
<cafuego_> Slant_Laptop: yeah, dirtyness. Probably manual is the only way to go.
<Slant_Laptop> cafuego_: Not really. Conffiles, I believe, are marked as obsolete and not deleted through upgrade.
<Slant_Laptop> cafuego_: I was afraid of that.
<clearzen> dynamicreflux: things are just different in linux then say windows. I have my landlord running it and he is 50 or so
<dynamicreflux> billybob: i dont know if it was you who told me above or someone else, but this darn icon in my apps list is still there after deleting files for GoogleEarth. i cant get rid of this icon, its like a cancer
<Slant_Laptop> cafuego_: Do you how dpkg tracks obsolete conffiles?
<d0uglas> trying to get sound going on other users, think i gotta add a user to the audio group.. what's the command?
<Slant_Laptop> I know they aren't tracked in /var/lib/dpkg/info...
<d0uglas> or do i just pico /etc/group and add audio: group lines?
<Majin> Please, could someone help me with the module-init-tools package internals?
<Majin> That is necessary for my modem drivers to be compiled.
<Sisodiya> how long it will take to installing KDE........
<cafuego_> Slant_Laptop: Correct, to the best of my knowledge, if they're not in the conffiles list, they're obsolete. But that is a problem if you've manually split out stuff.
<Slant_Laptop> cafuego_: I want to see if I can track down any other obsolete conffiles and see if they can cause other issues and report if proper.
<chris_> Lynoure: mojo: well, appreciate the conversation anyhow, I'm darn near convinced I will be rebuilding the OS to repair this..
<Lynoure> chris_: and the network card hasn't started thinking it should traffic at 10M only?
<Slant_Laptop> cafuego_: Right, but dpkg still will list them as obsolete even if they're not in .conffiles.
<Slant_Laptop> cafuego_: So they must be tracked someplace...
<matheo> whenever I try to install a package, it gives me a dependency error. what gives? any ideas?
<cafuego_> Slant_Laptop: I don't think it has any other way of knowing.
<Slant_Laptop> cafuego_: maybe in available.
<Slant_Laptop> cafuego_: dpkg -s beagle shows the obsolete files and their MD5 sums.
<matheo> hello, all BTW!
<mojo> chris_: sounds drastic
<Sisodiya> can anybody tell me how much time will be consumed in instaliing the KDE
<Slant_Laptop> Err, status...
<Slant_Laptop> Yes.
<Slant_Laptop> That's it.
<billybob> Slant_Laptop: you could probably try to contact a dev member, and see if they've got an option, but as far as i know, manual removal, or renaming is the only way to do so(doesnt mean i know everything)
<chris_> Lynoure: well, I dont think so.. but even it it were, I dont think that it should affect anything since thats well above the operating range
<cafuego_> Slant_Laptop: bit-o-grep? :-)
<hcker2000> hi al
<Slant_Laptop> cafuego_: Already done,. :_)
<dynamicreflux> clearzen: how would i delete anything affiliated with GoogleEarth in my computer
<billybob> Slant_Laptop: ive a buddy on another network who used to be on the kernel dev team, sounds lie ka quesiton ill have to ask him someday
<Lynoure> chris_: I'd start with changing the cable and possibly the nic anyway :)
<chris_> Lynoure: that I did do already, replaced both nics in the server
<mojo> chris_: the box itself gets good throughput, right?
<matheo> I'm a n00b here <:)
<Slant_Laptop> grep "[a-f0-9] * obsolete$" status
<Slant_Laptop> That works.
<chris_> mojo: the box itself will attain the 3mb speeds, but it won't pass that speed thru
<Lynoure> chris_: Both? two on the lan side or internal and external?
<matheo> ok well another time perhaps!
<mojo> chris_: how about client on lan side to services on the box, not thru the box?
<Slant_Laptop> This machine has been updated through breezy and now it's on edgy.
<Lynoure> chris_: if just one to the lan, then you have a switch or something between?
<Slant_Laptop> So, it has picked up a lot of cruft.
<billybob> mojo: are 'we' talking Samba here ?
<Sisodiya> any body please tell me
<chris_> Lynoure: yes, I use a switch
<Lynoure> chris_: and if you do, paid any attention to that device?
<Slant_Laptop> WOw.
<Slant_Laptop> That's bad.
* billybob never really did like dist-upgrade much
<mojo> billybob: no, bossa nova ; )
<gharz> can somebody help me please... i've manually installed the latest kernel to 2.6.19-2 and network-admin doesn't show my intel pro 2100 wireless. any idea?
<Slant_Laptop> This explains quite a few odd behaviors I haven't seen on fresh installs.
<Sisodiya> please..........
<chris_> Lynoure: well, I bypassed it by directly connecting my machine directly to server, same thing
<ahave> what if my keyboard type is not listed in the ubuntu drop down list for keyboards?
<fiberchunks> mojo, the setting you want (after fiddling with it), is under Edit->preferences->Content "Fonts & Colors" (click advanced) and change the 'minimum font size setting to something else (like 16)
<Sisodiya> how much time will be consumed in installing KDE
<chris_> Lynoure: also switch allows local traffic to operate at expected speeds
<Slant_Laptop> Except scripts that build up in Xsession.d, xdg/autostart, pam.d, and fonts..
<Slant_Laptop> Odd.
<Lynoure> chris_: ok.
<hcker2000> would any one happen to have any ideas how to display a formated (colored and such) html page thats based on an rss feed?
<mojo> Sisodiya: apporoximately 1/3rd the time it takes to get an answer on irc, lol  Seriously it all depends on your connect speed if you are downloading the packages
<MartinSWE> Im trying to install my Ntegear WG111v2 WLAN dongle on my ubuntu system but i got an error message when using ndiswrapper, i googeld th problem it up and it seams that ubuntu repos only contain ndiswrapper-1.1 and that i need the latest version -1.8. This version does not exist in the ubuntu repos as i understand it so i need some help folowing the guide at  http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation to install nd
<MartinSWE> iswrapper-1.8 from source..
<chris_> mojo: yeah, speeds from server to clients are good.. only thing that is being affected currently is when it's traffic from Wan to Lan clients
<mojo> fiberchunks: was 16, changed to 20 for my tastes.. and thanks again
<fiberchunks> np
<Sisodiya> my downloading speed is 8kbps
<billybob> ...
<chris_> mojo: my first suspicions were the firewall/shorewall, but I just didn't seen anything there to suspect as a problme
<mojo> billybob: you have samba questions?
<Lynoure> chris_: and firewalls do not usually grow new rules on their own :)
<billybob> mojo: no, i thought that guy might have had a samba tweaking issue
<chris_> Lynoure: lol, not any I've ever used :)
<billybob> mojo: for what its worth, im by no means an Ubuntu expert, but would qualify myself someonewhat of a Samba 'expert' ;)
<mojo> chris_: you would think something must have changed somewhere... oh, and firestarter/shorewall et all are just really front ends to iptables, methinks
<lolman> Sisodiya: it'll take you a while then, something to leave overnight if possible
<chris_> mojo: yes, your correct
<billybob> at least, where tweaking is concerned.
<Sisodiya> thnks
<chris_> mojo: but it's a decent frontend for someone that was too lazy to learn iptables
<mojo> chris_: have you done any measurements on which procs are running on the server to see what is using its cpu time?  run some tests before, during, an after attempts at large transfers from a client?  see what's moving with the load>?
<illriginal> guys, my azureus keeps closing as soon as i open it... how can i fix this?
<illriginal> i even restrted the machine
<Lynoure> chris_: I still would not rule out hardware problems, unfortunately. In the pci slot or bus or something. I have never tried if a live cd deals with multiple nicks, if it did, I'd try if there is a speed issue without any gateway functionality
<mojo> billybob: i hate smb networking in peer to peer mode... one day the machines see eachother by name, the next they don't... not just a samba thing but amongst the windows peers (xp).  i finally switched my network at home to static ip's out of frustration
<billybob> thats rather a broad question.
<billybob> mojo: misconfiguration ;)
<mojo> billybob: stupid browser elections are almost as ridiculous as, say, electronic voting machines in "real" elections.. lol
<illriginal> guys, my azureus keeps closing as soon as i open it... how can i fix this?
<trollboy> is there an ubuntu way to install a hard drive?
<trollboy> I've got the drive in there
<trollboy> it was deteched
<trollboy> I mod'd /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab
<lolman> illriginal: have you made sure java is working properly?
<billybob> trollboy: you have the evms package instaled ?
<Nanoer> hi
<illriginal> no... it was workin for a good 2 hours... then it closed on its own, then i reopened it about 20 times and it just doesn't stay open, lolman
<kaso> how come all of a sudden i cant run half the programs on my system? "bash: /usr/bin/sudo: cannot execute binary file"
<trollboy> billybob, as I don't know what that is, I'll say no
<billybob> trollboy: the evms package can, and does interfere with mounting newly installed hard drives
<mathesis> http://img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=edubuntikq4.png   <<<----where is logotipo check de image?
<illriginal> lolman, how do i check if it's working?
<billybob> trollboy: which version ? 6.06, or 6.10 ?
<trollboy> It is installed billybob
<mojo> billybob: one problem i discovered was the windows firewall one machine was set to allow smb browsing out but not in... ugh b ut still it is a nightmare
<Nanoer> how do i get ubuntu to not run as a live cd and just install?
<billybob> trollboy: are you using LVM ?
<trollboy> Nope
<trollboy> Ext3 fs's across the board
<Nanoer> i have 6.06.1 LTS
<billybob> trollboy: apt-get remove evms, if you need it later, re install it
<lolman> illriginal: being the idiot I cm, I can't actually remember, best bet would be to try another java based app
<sparr> its kinda sad that when i hear someone say "damn, $220 for the vista upgrade?" i cant tell if they are saying 'damn' thats low, or 'damn' thats high.
<lolman> am*
<Paddy_EIRE_> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<trollboy> I've got 2 80gb's and just replaced the cdrom with the new 400gb drive
<billybob> trollboy: a system reboot may be needed (i needed on here to complete)
<trollboy> gunna copy data ovr and kill one of the 80's
<billybob> err i need to reboot, to be bale to mount a later added drive
<billybob> needed*
<Nanoer> anyone?
<posingaspopular> uh
<trollboy> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<trollboy>   evms evms-ncurses ubuntu-base ubuntu-standard
<trollboy> is that ok?
<posingaspopular> Nanoer: on the isntall cd
<snail> Nanoer: boot the live cd and click the install icon
<mathesis> http://img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=edubuntikq4.png   <<<----where is logotipo check de image?
<posingaspopular> live* it should have an install icon
<Nanoer> there is no install icon
<Nanoer> i can't even use the mouse..
<trollboy> billybob?
<billybob> trollboy: yes, if  something needs them, reinstall after you get the drive mounted
<snail> Nanoer: use the alternative cd
<shatrat> Nanoer, try downloading the alternative install CD
<Paddy_EIRE_> Nanoer, do u already have a windows install
<billybob> trollboy: from what ive seen though, unless you're using LVM, you wont need those packages
<Nanoer> yeah
<illriginal> can anyone help me with azureus?
<mojo> billybob: ubuntu-base, ubuntu-standard are okay to remove?
<Nanoer> i got the cd from shipit
<elkbuntu> trollboy, yes, the ubuntu-base and ubuntu-standard packages are just meta packages, that are lists of other stuff to get
<illriginal> or help me troubleshoot java
<Paddy_EIRE_> Nanoer, you can use a Ubuntu installer through Windows
<Nanoer> how?
<trollboy> now just go through the disk app in administration?
<billybob> mojo: i wouldnt know, but if i were to guess, id say no ;)
<Paddy_EIRE_> Nanoer, here is the link, 1 sec
<shatrat> Paddy_EIRE, thats very not recommended
<Nanoer> ok
* mojo is heard saying "ooooooohhhhhh, now i see"
<Paddy_EIRE_> shatrat, works perfect
<billybob> mojo: this specific removal as in evms, ive researched ;)
<shatrat> Paddy_EIRE, for you maybe
<shatrat> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Paddy_EIRE_> shatrat, same risk as installing of the cd mate
<mojo> i love sitting in here... i always learn something new
<ahave> what if my keyboard type is not listed in the ubuntu drop down list for keyboards?
<billybob> well ive researched, and implemented.
<Paddy_EIRE_> Nanoer, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/
<trollboy> and plus it gets me to reboot
<trollboy> ;-)
<trollboy> trying the format now
<trollboy> then gunna reboot and try again on failure
<billybob> mojo: i had isssues mounting a newly installed drive, did soem researching using google, and turned up with that, removed the packages, and saw no adverse effects, so i would say, removing evms, and related packages is OK if you're not using LVM ;)
<Nanoer> when i go to the link it says server is taking too long to respond
<mojo> trollboy: there is no try on failure, there is only do on failure
<mojo> lol
<billybob> alhough i have noticed the LVM packages still seem to function correctly even without evms installed
* trollboy checks mojo for a tilt or reset switch
<mojo> billybob: so un-installing a meta-package won't un-install all the things it depends on... only works the other way around (that the dep's get installed if you install it), right??
<gharz> can somebody help me please... i've manually installed the latest kernel to 2.6.19-2 and network-admin doesn't show my intel pro 2100 wireless. any idea?
<lolman> Can you still use software RAID in Ubuntu or not?
<billybob> mojo: again, no idea.
<gharz> i've searched google and nothing gives me the answers.
<trollboy> and now I reboot
<mojo> trollboy: /me prefers tilt-mode ;)
<trollboy> wish me luck
<billybob> mojo: if you're trying to say something, come out and say it already ;)
<Paddy_EIRE_> Nanoer, keep tryin the link
* mojo wishes trollboy luck
<kristjans> can i get a trashcan on the desktop?
<Nanoer> any clue i can just get like a command prompt?
<Nanoer> *any clue how
<Nanoer> so i just type in install
<Nanoer> and it does?
<sparr> does ubuntu provide a gui to access update-alternatives?
<julian_> anybody know why I would have slow transfer speeds of a USB 2.0 disk.  its using ehci_hcd and it knows that its a full speed usb 2.0 device
<billybob> luck shouldnt be needed for removing evms . . .
<billybob> evms -> enterprise volume management . . .
<Nanoer> because the whole reason i'm trying get ubuntu on is to get kubuntu because the computer only has 128MB ram
<Nanoer> keeps freezing at the loading screen
<AMREENA> does ubuntu provide a windows Cds like XP Win98 etc?
<Paddy_EIRE_> AMAG, yep
<Paddy_EIRE_> oops
<mojo> billybob: i mean that uninstalling a meta package like ubuntu-base won't make apt un-install all the things that ubuntu-base "depends" on, just uninstalls the meta package... whereas installing a meta package causes a bunch of stuff it depends on to be loaded... i.e. the purpose of a meta-package, to group a bunch of stuff for easy install.  right?
<Paddy_EIRE_> AMREENA, yes it does
<AMREENA> ok
<lolman> AMREENA: yes, you can download them
<posingaspopular> Nanoer: you might want to consider xubuntu if you only have 123 RAM
<cafuego_> Nanoer: Kubuntu won't be great on 128Mb ram.
<AMREENA> and by shiping ?
<posingaspopular> 138mbRAM
<billybob> mojo: well the removal of said package, has ben documented all over the web, and has no ill effects, that im aware of, even after doing so myslef
<lolman> Or order some from Ship-It (If they still do the dapper cds)
<cafuego_> posingaspopular: tsss
<lolman> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<billybob> mojo: now if you're saying there is a better way, im all ears :)
<posingaspopular> cafuego_: tsss?
<mojo> billybob: good.  i am not arguing, btw.. i am just making sure i understand because i did not realize that before
<Nanoer> well what should i get theN/
<cafuego_> posingaspopular: Repeat after me. "128" ;-)
<Nanoer> i need to be able to run open office on it
<cafuego_> Nanoer: Xubuntu will be fine.
<billybob> mojo: oh no, youve got me wrong, im all for learning to do things the proper way, if ive been doing it wrong
<Nanoer> ok
<lolman> On 128MB RAM I'd run fluxbox :P
<cafuego_> Nanoer: But openoffice will groan. it'll run, but it won't start quickly.
<julian_> does ntfs-3g write to an NTFS partitions slow?
<AMREENA> i wand to ubuntu send me these Cds . so any link for this
<lolman> !shipit | AMREENA
<ubotu> AMREENA: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<cafuego_> AMREENA: http://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Nanoer> well i'm trying to get my parents to not waste 100 bucks on xp just for excel
<billybob> mojo: honestly, i dont know *if* that has any side effects, but ive done it myself, and seen none
* mojo believes in method where student repeats back to teacher so teacher can confirm student truly understands.. much better than head-nods
<Nanoer> so it'll have to do
<AMREENA> ok thanx cafuego
<mackinac> I am trying to install a gnome desktop on top of a server install. Having trouble with xserver i think... I get a gdm login, but then it logs me into a tiny terminal window
<cafuego_> Nanoer: Get them to waste $25 on a stick of ram ;-)
<Nanoer> lol
<cafuego_> Nanoer: Coz 128Mb isn't going to run XP
<Nanoer> =0 nice idea
<Nanoer> it is tho
<Nanoer> right now
<Nanoer> we have a 14 day trial thing
<billybob> lol
<Nanoer> it runs faster than knoppix
<lolman> Nanoer: ewww
<Nanoer> which is freaky
<AMREENA> cafuego i already search it but there is no option of windows Cds like Xp and win98
<cafuego_> Nanoer: Of course, it's not running off a cd and using a bunch of ram as ramdisk.
<elkbuntu> Nanoer, because knoppix runs from a cd. running an operating system from a cd is very slow
<Nanoer> oh
<cafuego_> AMREENA: Why would Ubuntu sell you windows?
<mojo> anyone here really good with x11 stuff?
<billybob> dpk-reconfigure x11 ?!
<AMREENA> cafuego wat do u mean ?
* billybob giggles
<Muzik83> mackinac: could it be TWM which you are logging into?  have you tried changing your session
<mojo> lol @ billybob
<billybob> dpkg . . .
<cafuego_> Nanoer: Seriously though, OOo is really nice and they'll be happy enough with it. If they can invest in an extra 28Mb though, they'll be even happier.
<Flannel> AMREENA: ubuntu provides ubuntu, ubuntu doesn't ship windows.  It's an alternative to windows
<Nanoer> no place sells that low ram for laptops anymore though
<cafuego_> Nanoer: If not, gnumeric is far more lightweight than OOcalc and kinda nifty :-)
<Nanoer> is it spreadsheet?
<cafuego_> extra 128, sorry
<elkbuntu> Nanoer, he meant 128mb
<billybob> mojo: toss the wuestion out, perhaps i know. not that i know everything
<AMREENA> ok
<mackinac> Muzik83, no, how?
<billybob> question*
<cafuego_> Nanoer: Yup
<Nanoer> i know but no place sells that low
<Nanoer> best buy has like 512
<Nanoer> but it's like 60 bucks
<elkbuntu> Nanoer, try ebay
<cafuego_> Nanoer: Any local places that sell second hand machines?
<Nanoer> googling right now
<Nanoer> lol
<mojo> billybob: no, i just installed beryl, and am having problems with video now.... like i was saying earlier, my vlc player was grrrreat until very recently.  it does not like beryl (or vice versa)...  wondering about aiglx and xvideo and opengl video and such
<yell0w> Nanoer, go to second hand warehouses :) i saw 128 for 12 and 256 for 20
<fiberchunks> what kind of ram?
<Nanoer> laptop
<billybob> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cafuego_> Nanoer: pc100? pc133? ddr?
<billybob> you tried that channel ?
<Nanoer> uh..
<cafuego_> Nanoer: what cpu?
<mojo> yeah, i have before.. just thought i'd try in here
<Nanoer> pentium 3
<illriginal> Can someone PLEASE help me with Azureus... or recommend me a BETTER Torrent Program?!
<cafuego_> pc133 then
<Nanoer> ok
<elkbuntu> Nanoer, do you know what model the computer is?
<Muzik83> mackinac: this is a guess as to what your problem is, so this may not solve it, but in the login window probably in the bottom left corner, there is a "change session"
<mojo> illriginal: your az shuts down immediately>
<fiberchunks> pc133 sdram?
<elkbuntu> (and brand)
<billybob> mojo: does vlc even support berly accelerated desktops ?
<illriginal> yeah mojo ><
<Nanoer> yes hp omnibook xe3
<cafuego_> Oh, unless it's rdram.  did that ever go into laptops?
<mackinac> right
<billybob> beryl*
<posingaspopular> room: I need to reinstall my GRUB. where can i find info on that?
<illriginal> as soon as i open it, it loads up the torrents it's currently about to start downloadin
<cafuego_> fiberchunks: Yeh, most likely.
<illriginal> and then shuts down quickly.
<mackinac> Muzik83, ill try
<mojo> illriginal: well lemme see if it keeps a log file somewheres... or maybe java does... how do other java apps work for you?
<JDski> posingaspopular: try google
<Flannel> !grub | posingaspopular, first link
<ubotu> posingaspopular, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> JDski: that attitude is not welcome here
<fiberchunks> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820172002  << nanoer -- I thinks it's the right one
<illriginal> i honestly believe i dont have any other java apps.
<posingaspopular> Flannel: thanks
<Nanoer> thanks
<fiberchunks> cafuego, is that 144 pin? I can't remember
<illriginal> i just finished installing sun 6
<JDski> what attitude? that's what i always do when i need info when hacking my system
<cafuego_> fiberchunks: no idea :-)
<mojo> billybob: i dunno... it will work, but beryly (thats a punny one)... well mplayer has problems with beryl too, actually
<JDski> usually the first 3 links are the best
<billybob> mojo: i take it youve reconfigured vlc ?
<mojo> billybob: i tried every video out setting
<JDski> excuse me for passing on my work tips
<Paddy_EIRE_> Nanoer, how are you gettin on
<Nanoer> i'm trying to see if i can figure out how to get a command prompt or something going
<elkbuntu> Flannel, there's a difference between jfgi and a genuine response to a 'where' question
<mojo> illriginal: you have any other java apps to try?  oh, i am not sure i have tried java 6
<fiberchunks> Nanoer, yah, that should be the right RAM I posted up there
<Nanoer> right now it's at a screen that let's me pick things like start ubuntu memory test boot from first hard disk
<billybob> mojo: i dont know hwo the architecture works, but i would think, there probably is an alternative video method being used now, so perhaps somethign along the lines of a dpkg-rteconfigure vlc is needed ?
<Nanoer>  k thanks it looks right
<illriginal> mojo i dont think i have any to begin with.. only azureus
<Nanoer> i opened it up once and it looks almost the same at the ram inside
<mojo> illriginal: I am using Java 1.5.0_08  Sun Microsystems Inc. SWT v3318, gtk Linux v2.6.17-10-386, i386
<JDski> posingaspopular: what's wrong with your grub?
<posingaspopular> room: when i get to grub, at grub> root hd0, it spits back 'unrecofnized string device'
<chalcedony> i opened www.anywho.org and got a popup ad that enlarged my firefox. (ubuntu edgy) HOW can i reset firefox to the size i had it?
<mojo> billybob: you like that dpkg-reconfigure command lots, lol
<posingaspopular> JDski: it wont boot ubuntu right
<Nanoer> i'm gonna try a last ditch effort before buying the ram
<JDski> hmm
<JDski> running dual boot?
<Nanoer> try to burn xubuntu alternate cd
<JDski> or single?
<chalcedony> Nanoer: you can hardly go bad with more ram
<posingaspopular> yea ubuntu and XP
<Nanoer> it's my parent's laptop though
<Nanoer> the less money they spend the more i can get
<mojo> billybob: but it is worth a try for sure.  i had thought maybe since i switched from fglrx to ati driver (so i could get aiglx) that i needed something more in my xorg.conf but it seems to work fine with metacity (both vlc and mplayer).
<chalcedony> ask them to pay for it they will love it
<billybob> mojo: i dont even know if vlc is a 'deb' install or not, im jsut saying, you're using a different video 'driver' for your desktop now, so somethign nEEDS to tell vlc
<JDski> i've this box on ubuntu and 2k pro
<Nanoer> they don't care if it's slow
<Nanoer> but see
<Nanoer> they use it
<JDski> lemme dig up my grub
<cafuego_> Nanoer: have a play with xubuntu first, see if the ram is REALLY needed.
<posingaspopular> thanks
<JDski> np
<Nanoer> if i save them 100 bucks on it so they don't have ot buy xp
<Nanoer> i get the 100 bucks
<mojo> illriginal: how about frostwire (or limewire)... they run on java
<Nanoer> since they would be spending it anyway
<chalcedony> cafuego: is probably right Nanoer .. enjoy
<Nanoer> thanks
<cafuego_> chalcedony: Of course I am :-)
<chalcedony> :)
<Nanoer> when i burn it
<Nanoer> does it matter if it's a dvd +r or -r?
<mojo> illriginal: well let me see i'll peek in the /opt/azureus and /var/log to see if az logs anything
<chalcedony> i can't seem to make firefox do anything :(
<cafuego_> Nanoer: nope
<billybob> mojo: although, i suppose it is also possible, that vlc, and beryl are incompatable at current . . .
<Nanoer> ok
<illriginal> mojo im using: Blackdown Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition, Java runtime environment using GIJ, ok
<Nanoer> i'm gonna finish this tomorrow it's late and i need to take a break
<Nanoer> been at this for like 10 hours now
<JDski> move to /query posingaspopular
<chalcedony> firefox is taking up one full monitor .. thank goodness i have two
<posingaspopular> uh is that PM?
<cafuego_> Nanoer: Oh!
<Nanoer> bye and thanks for all the help everyone
<JDski> aye
<illriginal> Java plugin for mozilla/firefox <- as well
<cafuego_> Nanoer: Before you buy ram, check to see if it has 2x64M or 1x128M now.
<JDski> opens up a seperate window
<mojo> illriginal: hmm.. don't know how azureus works with blackdown... but it could be your problem.  just wild guessing though.  there is a command, i forget, to choose which java... hmm..
<Jimmey> How cna I change the permission on my second hard drive so that everyone can write to it?
<posingaspopular> done
<chalcedony> bye Nanoer good luck with it
<Nanoer> it has 2 slots
<chalcedony> sleep well
<illriginal> hm..
<Nanoer> thanks and night
<chris_> posingaspopular: whats the output of # cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lolmam_> Hah this live cd doesn't want to work...just had to boot it in safe graphics mode
<mojo> billybob: it could be.. i have not had much time to research it yet... as always doing 5 things at once, ya know...  :)
<posingaspopular> i got nothing back
<chalcedony> illriginal: i opened anywho .. a popup ad made my firefox huge.. i closed it and it is still HUGE even though i didnt reload the pages.
<chris_> posingaspopular: sudo mount -t /boot
<chris_> posingaspopular: then try # cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<posingaspopular> chris_: sudo mount -t boot, gets me back to ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<chalcedony> where's the home network for firefox?
<illriginal> maybe ill just stick to bit torrent... this is drivin me nuts
<mojo> illriginal: look in /opt/azureus and see if you have any hs_err_pidXXXX.log files - if you do that might give clues
<cafuego_> posingaspopular: What is 'sudo mount -t boot' supposed to do?
<posingaspopular> i have no idea!
<chris_> posingaspopular: # mount -t /boot  not mount -t boot
<posingaspopular> i dont know how to do this
<posingaspopular> chris_: yea thats what i typed, i did a typo on irc
<chris_> posingaspopular: # cd /boot/
<cafuego_> chris_: that is the 'boot/' filesystemtype?
<johnzo_> hi all, any alsa people here?  I'm having trouble capturing audio via line-in.
<posingaspopular> that didnt do anything either
<chris_> cafuego_: that is where /boot/grub is located
<billybob> mojo: google isnt turning up much either
<chris_> posingaspopular: now do # ls -l
<Poseiden> I'd like to move a server, currently running Debian etch, to dapper.  Is there a howto or something that I've not yet found that will help avoid the nasty package version collisions and deps problems?
<lolman> Is software RAID possible in Ubuntu now? I know it was in Breezy
<mojo> billybob: yeah, i didn't have much luck with google either
<cafuego_> chris_:  -t specifies a filesystem type, not a mount point.
<chris_> posingaspopular: you should see a grub folder?
<posingaspopular> im not seeing anything
<illriginal> mojo lol i can't find it.
<posingaspopular> this is in the terminal right
<illriginal> cna't find my folder.
<Jimmey> How can I change the permissions on my second hard drive so that everyone can read/write to it?
<mojo> illriginal: you may google azureus and blackdown to see if others have mentioned problems with the two...
<snail> is there anything i can do about the slowly rising size of x on dapper? or is a two month old xsession meant to explode the Xorg process to 367 megs of memory?
<billybob> mojo: ATI or nvidia ?
<billybob> mojo seems ATI users are having more difficulties
<chris_> cafuego_: lol, oh your right.. I was just helping someone else with a samba mount an had that in my head still
<chris_> posingaspopular: # mount /boot
<snail> chalcedony: there isn't a home network on firefox
<mojo> illriginal: well then that just means none were created... it appears to be a crash log from "hot spot java" whatever that is.
<ardchoille> billybob: I've never had a prob with nvidia cards, can't say the same for ATI cards.
<illriginal> no no im tryin to find the .azureus album
<billybob> ATI users have loads more problems in X
<posingaspopular> everything i type gets me back to ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<JDski> check msgs posingaspopular
<JDski> you can change parts as they'd apply to your system
<ardchoille> billybob: Ah, so I wasn't alone.
<chris_> posingaspopular: thats fine
<JDski> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<JDski> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<snail> posingaspopular: yep, that's the prompt
<JDski> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<JDski> ## default num
<JDski> # Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
<illriginal> there's nothin in /opt folder.
<JDski> # the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.
<JDski> #
<JDski> # You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
<JDski> # is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.
<JDski> # WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not change this entry to 'saved' or your
<JDski> # array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
<fiberchunks> aieeee
<JDski> default		0
<JDski> ## timeout sec
<JDski> # Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry
<JDski> # (normally the first entry defined).
<posingaspopular> ahhhh this sounds like gibberish to me
<JDski> timeout		10
<posingaspopular> !
<JDski> ## hiddenmenu
<JDski> # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
<mojo> illriginal: i can't find any log files for java either
<JDski> #hiddenmenu
<JDski> # Pretty colours
<billybob> someone needs to learn what a pastie site is for . . .
<JDski> color green/black light-green/red
<JDski> ## password ['--md5']  passwd
<JDski> # If used in the first section of a menu file, disable all interactive editing
<JDski> # control (menu entry editor and command-line)  and entries protected by the
<JDski> # command 'lock'
<JDski> # e.g. password topsecret
<JDski> #      password --md5 $1$gLhU0/$aW78kHK1QfV3P2b2znUoe/
<JDski> # password topsecret
<JDski> #
<JDski> # examples
<JDski> #
<JDski> # title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<JDski> # root		(hd0,0)
<JDski> # makeactive
<JDski> # chainloader	+1
<JDski> #
<JDski> # title		Linux
<JDski> # root		(hd0,1)
<JDski> # kernel	/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro
<JDski> #
<JDski> #
<Poseiden> JDski: leave the channel when you make a booboo like that.
<JDski> # Put static boot stanzas before and/or after AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST
<lars__>  wtf
<JDski> ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<JDski> ## lines between the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST markers will be modified
<JDski> ## by the debian update-grub script except for the default options below
<JDski> ## DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs
<JDski> ## ## Start Default Options ##
<JDski> ## default kernel options
<JDski> ## default kernel options for automagic boot options
<JDski> ## If you want special options for specific kernels use kopt_x_y_z
<JDski> ## where x.y.z is kernel version. Minor versions can be omitted.
<JDski> ## e.g. kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro
<JDski> ##      kopt_2_6_8=root=/dev/hdc1 ro
<JDski> ##      kopt_2_6_8_2_686=root=/dev/hdc2 ro
<JDski> # kopt=root=UUID=76c9cec3-ba3e-4300-802e-4325200aa08e ro
<JDski> ## default grub root device
<JDski> ## e.g. groot=(hd0,0)
<JDski> # groot=(hd1,1)
<radar1976> ok someone stop this
<JDski> ## should update-grub create alternative automagic boot options
<JDski> ## e.g. alternative=true
<JDski> ##      alternative=false
<JDski> # alternative=true
<JDski> ## should update-grub lock alternative automagic boot options
<mojo> JDski: you should look into using pastebin my friend...
<JDski> ## e.g. lockalternative=true
<JDski> ##      lockalternative=false
<Ian-C> I'm an old hand with computers, but new to Linux & Ubuntu.  I'm trying to do something simple in a script, but could use a helping hand.
<JDski> # lockalternative=false
<radar1976> !op JDski
<JDski> ## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op jdski - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JDski> ## alternatives
<fiberchunks> wow, the bot doesn't filter floods?
<JDski> ## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
<JDski> # defoptions=quiet splash
<JDski> ## should update-grub lock old automagic boot options
<JDski> ## e.g. lockold=false
<snail> JDski: gee thanks for that, I never would have guessed...
<JDski> ##      lockold=true
<JDski> # lockold=false
<snail> Ian-C: ask your question
<JDski> ## Xen hypervisor options to use with the default Xen boot option
<JDski> # xenhopt=
<JDski> ## Xen Linux kernel options to use with the default Xen boot option
<JDski> # xenkopt=console=tty0
<JDski> ## altoption boot targets option
<JDski> ## multiple altoptions lines are allowed
<JDski> ## e.g. altoptions=(extra menu suffix) extra boot options
<JDski> ##      altoptions=(recovery) single
<JDski> # altoptions=(recovery mode) single
<cafuego_> !paste > jdski
<JDski> ## controls how many kernels should be put into the menu.lst
<JDski> ## only counts the first occurence of a kernel, not the
<JDski> ## alternative kernel options
<JDski> ## e.g. howmany=all
<JDski> ##      howmany=7
<JDski> # howmany=all
<cafuego_> JDski: Do *not* paste into the channel. EVER
<radar1976> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<JDski> ## should update-grub create memtest86 boot option
<JDski> ## e.g. memtest86=true
<JDski> ##      memtest86=false
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<JDski> # memtest86=true
* JDski was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<cafuego_> thx
<radar1976> thank you!!
<youkilldkennedy> Hey
<fiberchunks> thank god
<radar1976> geesh
<Hobbsee> holy cow - why didnt someone call ops earlier?
<Madpilot> giant paste, anyone?
<radar1976> I dunno...
<billybob> hehe his menu.lst was almost done . . .
<posingaspopular> man...
<illriginal> Can someone please help me with AZUREUS.
<posingaspopular> i didnt understand any of that
<illriginal> jees this week linux has been a mess.
* cafuego_ was busily distccing in another window
<youkilldkennedy> illriginal: what do you need help with?
<mojo> billybob: ati, yep.  i *was* doing great... multi head, accelerated 3d, on fglrx driver.. but i just *had* to have beryl, lol... now i have to work on getting vlc and mplayer to behave with beryl, and also have to revisit multihead setup
<radar1976> was I the only person smart enough to call ops?
<chris_> posingaspopular: /join #flood
<Ian-C> I'm trying to start Gnomeradio,  then record something, then shut it down.  I've got the recording part down pat, just can't get Gnomeradio to start from a script.  Probably some syntax thing
* radar1976 pat himself on the back...
<JDski> root		(hd0,0)
<JDski> savedefault
<radar1976> NOW!!
<JDski> makeactive
<Kaso> hahah
<JDski> chainloader	+1
<JDski> ## ## End Default Options ##
<cafuego_> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<JDski> title 		
<JDski> title		Linux Box:
<JDski> root
<JDski> title		Ubuntu, 2.6.17-10-generic
<radar1976> !ops
<JDski> root		(hd1,1)
<JDski> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hdb2 ro quiet splash
<billybob> ban time . . .
<illriginal> gettin my azureus to stay open and not close as soon as i open it.
<cafuego_> Madpilot: erm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<JDski> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> there
* jduckles was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Hobbsee> oops!
<radar1976> lol
<cafuego_> You're all j* fascists!
<youkilldkennedy> haha
<snail> Ian-C: what command are you using? have you checked the manual page for the syntax?
<cafuego_> Anyone else? ;-)
<illriginal> Can someone please help me with AZUREUS.
<Gog123> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6231308980849895261&q=genre%3Abusiness
<Gog123> warren buffet :-)
<mojo> illriginal: well did googling up blackdown and azureus come up with anything?
<illriginal> nothin.
<Madpilot> cafuego, just PM'd my mistaken kick, told him it was safe to return!
<radar1976> NO!
<mojo> illriginal: that is a good place to start...  i couldn't find where java logs errors, though even if i did i have sun java so it might not be the same place for you
<JDski> sorry y'all
<cafuego_> illriginal: Set your java to the gnu one, start azureus. Wait for it to load. Stop azureus, change java to the sun one. Done. Azureus bug, annoying but there ya go.
<radar1976> whew...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<illriginal> lol
<illriginal> cafeugo
<radar1976> !paste -> JDski
<illriginal> as soon as i open it...
<illriginal> it shuts down.
<illriginal> it doesn't give me time to open anything.
<JDski> i'm not pasting
<cafuego_> illriginal: First, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure java'
<illriginal> ok
<Kaso> I think that i've killed my ubuntu, i was having problem running simple programs like sudo and vim, it was saying binary could not execute or something along those lines, so i restarted my PC, and now it appears my GRUB has been re-written to have kernals 2.6.17-11 and 2.6.17-10 (and not my windows) and when trying to boot either kernals, the boot hangs, with the following errors: http://www.pastey.net/6470
<radar1976> uhh then what areyou doing?
<JDski> just want to hang out =)
<cafuego_> radar1976: Typing very fast and accurate.
<illriginal> Package `java' is not installed and no info is available.
<illriginal> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<illriginal> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<illriginal> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: java is not installed
<illriginal> illriginal@illriginal:~$
<radar1976> very interesting way to 'hang out'
<cafuego_> jdr: yay!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<radar1976> lol cafuego
<radar1976> two lines max people,  anything else, use pastebin
<illriginal> Madpilot... you have a problem?
<jdr> yay? goog morning :)
<Ian-C> Nothing in the man pages on Gnomeradio.
<Ian-C> Shouldn't a script to start it be as simple as:
<Ian-C> #!/bin/sh
<Ian-C> /usr/bin/gnomeradio
<illriginal>  -.- i just installed SUn 6
<radar1976> whats sun 6
<frogzoo> Ian-C: /usr/bin/gnomeradio & 2>/dev/null
<radar1976> oh crap... HD failure
<Madpilot> illriginal, do not ever paste more than two lines to this channel. Didn't you notice Mr. flooder a moment ago?
<mojo> illriginal: so you don't have any java runtime environment installed?  you need one, as azureus is a java application.  How you starting azureus?  from the command line?
<JDski> i've a box with two NIC's installed and after a reboot the system always goes to the NIC that isn't used
<Madpilot> ubotu, paste | Ian-C
<ubotu> Ian-C: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<billybob> mojo: have yo uchecked the vlc log ifle for errors ?
<ardchoille> frogzoo: What is the "& 2>/dev/null" for?
<illriginal> madpilot he flooded with over 20 lines..
<mojo> billybob: no, but good point
<illriginal> mojo i just installed the lastest one.
<JDski> how do i change the default nic?
<frogzoo> ardchoille: & - run in background, 2> /dev/null - pipe stderr to devnull
<mojo> illriginal: are you running azureus from an icon or menu entry, or from a command line?
<illriginal> icon
<cafuego_> illriginal: Sorry, the actual command is 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<Poseiden> I'd like to move a server, currently running Debian etch, to dapper.  Is there a howto or something that I've not yet found that will help avoid the nasty package version collisions and deps problems?
<mojo> illriginal: try it from a command line, you may get usefull feedback
<ardchoille> frogzoo: Ah, ok. Thanks
<radar1976> JDski, edit the /etc/network scripts
<JDski> ty radar1976
<branden> is there a .deb or .rpm for cinerella?
<radar1976> change the eth0 for eth1 and eth1 for eth0
<fiberchunks> or just disable the unused adapter in the bios
<snail> Ian-C: it _might_ be
<mojo> try /opt/azureus/azureus at a command line and see what output you get
<radar1976> JDski, does that help
<JDski> changing over to the box
<illriginal>  1    /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1 *+        2    /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/bin/java          3    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<mojo> cafuego_: update-alternatives... that is the one i could not remember to tell him about
<youkilldkennedy> Anyone have some useful tips on how to get my nVidia Mobile card working?
<snail> Ian-C: you don't want to pipe the output to /dev/null until you have it working
<cafuego_> illriginal: Ok, pick the gij wrapper
<illriginal> that's the correct one?...
<illriginal> not the latest java6sun?
<illriginal> Using `/usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1' to provide `java'.
<JDski> auto eth0 to eth1, eh?
<cafuego_> illriginal: Now start azureus
<fiberchunks> youkilldkennedy, using nv or nvidia driver?
<miniman> Hello
<illriginal> ok im gonna start it from the icon.
<JDski> hiya miniman
<JDski> rebooting the box to check
<miniman> I mounted a filesystem, and only root can access it, and chmodding or chown isnt permitted, it says "changing permissions of read only file system". How can I make it so all users can access it?
<youkilldkennedy> fiberchunks: sorry, I'm not sure? I installed Ubuntu just a minute ago.
<illriginal> wow
<illriginal> that worked
<snail> miniman: is it a fat partition?
<fiberchunks> do you have a desktop, or just a terminal?
<youkilldkennedy> And it's not working.
<mojo> illriginal: latest & "greatest" or not, it is possible that Azureus doesn't like it.  It is at least one variable you can control to help diagnose your problem.  it is the scientific method, man
<youkilldkennedy> Desktop
<Poseiden> miniman: mount -o remount,rw /file/system/mount/point
<illriginal> but now i got a crap load of log files: /home/illriginal/.azureus/logs/save
<miniman> snail: NTFS
<cafuego_> illriginal: I know. Now quit azureus and rerun the update-alternatives command. Pick the sun-6 one
<snail> miniman: you need to umount and then mount with the right options
<fiberchunks> youkilldkennedy, sorry, I meant, do you have gnome / kde, or just a terminal
<illriginal> ok cafe
<youkilldkennedy> GNOME
<snail> miniman: i forget them, but the man page for mount will have them
<fiberchunks> then why isn't it working?
<fiberchunks> as in, if you have a desktop environment, how is it _not_ working?
<illriginal> ok i picked the sun 6
<illriginal> open azureus?
<snail> youkilldkennedy: the real solution is to get some hardware from a vendor that supports ubuntu
<oggy> helllo
<youkilldkennedy> Hmm
<fiberchunks> snail, which leaves, what, matrox? ;)
<snail> oggy: hi
<cafuego_> illriginal: yup
<illriginal> cafeugo, open azureus after i pick sun 6?
<oggy> heya
<illriginal> ok
* JDski sighs at his 450 rebooting
<youkilldkennedy> The game I tried to play a freeware game and the fps was too low.
<fiberchunks> ahhhh
<oggy> i used the beryl script to install beryl in ubuntu
<cafuego_> illriginal: and it'll magically work.
<illriginal> yes it's workin now :P
<youkilldkennedy> Needed some commas there, but yeah.
<illriginal> wooohooo
<cafuego_> illriginal: Each time azureus crashes, you need to repeat these steps./
<fiberchunks> youkilldkennedy, you need the binary driver for nvidia, it's probably using nv right now (the open version)
<illriginal> thanks a lot mojo and especially cafeugo :D
<billybob> mojo: there is somethign i just noticed abotu Samba i dont like, copying files from one directory, to another, even if on the same disk, STILL uses the network, thats pretty lame IMO
<oggy> can anyone direct me to the correct script for a beryl install
<illriginal> understood cafuego
<crazy_penguin> Good morning!
<illriginal> thanks very much.
* cafuego_ surfs
<billybob> nice netsplit.
<JDski> indeed
<Poseiden> I'd like to move a server, currently running Debian etch, to dapper.  Is there a howto or something that I've not yet found that will help avoid the nasty package version collisions and deps problems?
<chalcedony> loverly
<youkilldkennedy> fiberchunks: Can the binary version be installed VIA Snyaptic Package Manager?
<mojo> fun stuff
<oggy> does anyone have a url to the bery script installer
<cafuego_> Poseiden: Yes. Back up, install fresh.
<oggy> ?
<mojo> time to mute join/parts
<snail> Poseiden: do you have much customistion on the server?
<fiberchunks> I believe that it can, but I always compile mine, so I'll defer to someone more knowledgable about that
<billybob> mojo: dial up ?
<JDski> maybe change etch to dapper in the sources.list file?
* billybob didnt feel a thing
<Poseiden> cafuego: mrm.  That about it?  No fancy schmancy way to delete the package db or deps information?
<mojo> billybob: no, cable internet
<JDski> then apt-get clean
<JDski> wb all
<frogzoo> !beryl | oggy
<ubotu> oggy: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<snail> Poseiden: if you want long term stability then I suggest a proper install
<billybob> god, that was annoying
<Poseiden> snail: a fair bit.  Not so much customization as configuration (except of exim).
<JDski> i know doing that works for upgrading, dont know about downgrading though
<frogzoo> oggy: you don't need a script, just follow that url from ubotu ^^
<cafuego_> Poseiden: None that won't lead to a world of pain. AT leasts ave installed pkg info with 'dpkg --get-selections' and back up /etc.... but a downgrade? No, pain...
<Kaso> I think that i've killed my ubuntu, i was having problem running simple programs like sudo and vim, it was saying binary could not execute or something along those lines, so i restarted my PC, and now it appears my GRUB has been re-written to have kernals 2.6.17-11 and 2.6.17-10 (and not my windows) and when trying to boot either kernals, the boot hangs, with the following errors: http://www.pastey.net/6470 I wonder if anyone has an idea where i s
<oggy> k thanks
<JDski> Poseiden: i had someone walk thru beryl install... didnt know there was a script for it
<Poseiden> JDski: this is more of a "cross-grading".  Most of the packages in etch are the same versions as dapper.
<billybob> Kaso: reboot, hit esc, and select the old kernel ?
<youkilldkennedy> fiberchunks: Thanks for your help.
<frogzoo> !grubb | Kaso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> !grub | Kaso
<ubotu> Kaso: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fiberchunks> youkilldkennedy, np, sorry I don't know more about installing with a pkg mgr :\
<frogzoo> Kaso: follow the recovering after windows link
<youkilldkennedy> fiberchunks: Alls good. I found it.
<fiberchunks> cool
<youkilldkennedy> fiberchunks: Hopefully it works.
<fiberchunks> indeed :)
<jmspeex> Can anyone give me a hand getting the synaptics driver to work?
<JosefK> has anyone had Ubuntu Server 6.10 running on a PowerEdge 1900?
<Poseiden> cafuego: well, thought it was worth a shot.  I'll just stich with etch for now, until there is a new LTS version.
<Kaso> grub isnt the problem, the -10 kernel in it is exactly the same as i had pre-problems and it still dies on bootup
<JDski> Poseiden: not sure if you've tried it yet but, feisty isnt too bad
<yasi8h> hello there, i just switched to ubuntu from xp and i want to get all the bookmarks that i had on mozilla in xp to mozilla in ubuntu... is this possible?
<Poseiden> JDski: I like it on my desktop systems.  I'm nervous about it on a server.
<JDski> ah
<fiberchunks> yasi8h, did you blow away windows when you changed over?
<snail> yasi8h: sure, just copy them across
<jmspeex> Depending on the config I use, I either get a (sort of) usable mouse, but not any of the synaptics stuff, or else the synaptics stuff (e.g. config tools) work, but I get no mouse movement.
<JDski> yasi8h: you could try exporting your bookmark file and mailing it to yourself
<JDski> i've done that quite a bit
<miniman> k, I tried mounting it with -w, but it still doesn't work..only root can access it.
<JDski> if you didnt wipe your xp yet
<yasi8h> copy what file? to what file
* billybob noticed a huge I/O /sepeed difference betweeen Edgy/Dapper
<yasi8h> no i have xp with me
<yasi8h> its a dule boot system now
<mojo> yasi8h: aren't they in a file called bookmarks.html in your profile?  you should be able to copy that file over
<JDski> Poseiden: i've been using it on server
<yasi8h> ok
<yasi8h> i'll check that out
<JDski> seems to be fine
<billybob> they are
<billybob> mojo: using FF, im used to backing up my bookmarks ;)
<JDski> i mainly use my system as a LDS though,
<billybob> FF likes to lose its brain once in a while
<Poseiden> JDski: My concern is that the new major versions of some of my key software have totally different conf files.  So I won't want to upgrade a live box until I have time to fix the errors that will inevitably crop up.
<JDski> ahh
<JDski> good point m8
<Poseiden> JDski: LDS?  That's Local Dive Shop to me.
<JDski> lol
<JDski> =) Local Development System
<JDski> system/server
<yasi8h> where do firefox store the profiles/bookmarks in xp?
<Poseiden> JDski: Ah, right. :)  This one is internet connected, so I'll want to keep a bit more of an eye on it.
<billybob> Yancho: user directory
<yasi8h> i can find the bookmarks folder in ubuntu but not in xp
<billybob> yasi8h: user directoy
* mojo thought JDski was a mormon... silly mojo
<Muzik83> yasi8h: Docs and Settings/Username/Mozilla/Firefox/<some crazy letters>/bookmarks.html
<Poseiden> yasi8h: If I had to guess (and I do, since I don't know), c:\documents and settings\<username>\Application Data\....\bookmarks.html
<yasi8h> ok
<Muzik83> bah poseiden has it right
<yasi8h> i'll check the path
<Muzik83> forgot the Application Data
<tehsu> anyone here actually get windows mobile connected to there phone to sync
<oggy> eh
<billybob> yasi8h: just export the bookmarks for bookmark management
<billybob> from*
<yasi8h> ok
<oggy> I dont see an install for beryl how to
<oggy> ?
<oggy> on that link
<acojlo> " /username / application data / mozila / ... / bookmarks.html "
<yasi8h> ok i think its there
<billybob> yasi8h: bookmarks -> organize bookmarks -> file ->export
<qch> Hey, I have a Realtek ALC883 sound card, and every time in the GNOME mixer, I see OSS Mixer is being used ! How can I get Alsa mixer to appear ?
<yasi8h> ok
<miniman> I need to mount /dev/hda1 so that ALL users can  access it, but only root can..Anyone know how to resolve this?
<acojlo> well, chmod or change group in /etc/fstab
<oggy> does anyone have a script for installing beryl on ubuntu
<oggy> 64bit
<JDski> chmod would be easier
<oggy> that works
<mojo> miniman: all can access the entry under /dev or just the mountpoint?
<oggy> =)
<miniman> mojo: so they can all access the filesystem once its mounted
<billybob> oggy: nvidia has one
<Poseiden> miniman: is hda1 a windows partition?
<miniman> yes
<miniman> windows
<JDski> chown
<miniman> doesnt work
* JDski ponders
<mojo> oggy: there is a deb package, that is how i installed it
<Poseiden> miniman: you need to set the mount option users, if memory serves.
<miniman> I tried that.
<mojo> oggy... i added a repository... 1sec...
<miniman> i did this:
<oggy> ah
<JDski> been nice chatting with y'all... again, sorry about the flood earlier and thanks for the pastebin tip
<miniman> mount -o users,rw /dev/hda1 /home/sam/windows
<JDski> y'all have a good one
<Poseiden> miniman: and no luck?
<miniman> nope
<acojlo> miniman "chmod XYZ folder_name" X can be 4, 2, 1 or 6 or 7
<Poseiden> JDski: cheers
<miniman> acojlo: it wont let me chmod it
<acojlo> well, try it as root
<JDski> ty Poseiden
<miniman> i did
<miniman> wont let me
<JDski> and ty radar1976
<miniman> "changing permission of read only file system"
<youkilldkennedy> I'm trying to use the Network Connection program that installed with Ubuntu, but when I click 'Configure' for a Network, it tells me I do not have permission.
<Poseiden> miniman: did it give you any error messages or feedback?
<JDski> =)
<miniman> "changing permission of read only file system"
<Poseiden> miniman: I meant when you did the mount.
<miniman> no
<miniman> no errros
<acojlo> miniman - well, you can not put "write" bit to that folder
<miniman> that doesnt matter
<yasi8h> hey thanks everybody i exported everything from xp to ubuntu...
<Ian-C> Frogzoo:  If I run the script from the terminal, it starts up Gnomeradio and does the record.  If I run it as a cron job it doesn't start the radio, but still does the record.  Any suggestions?
<miniman> i just want all users to be able to access it
<Poseiden> miniman: Okay.  Just for giggles: mount -o rw,remount,users /dev/hda1 /home/sam/windows
<miniman> k
<whazilla> i got a problem with my network shares on linux ... i must chown them to the network user in order to download em on another pc ?
<JDski> argh
<billybob> whazilla: what do you mean ?
<whazilla> i mean acces denied
<billybob> ok what protocol ?
<billybob> samba ?
<whazilla> samba
<billybob> did you add a user to samba ?
<whazilla> nouser
<whazilla> nogroup
<tomek_> I've got the problem installing ubuntu on G3 iMac - I get kernel panic when starting
<billybob> whazilla: are you saying you did, or didnt ?
<Poseiden> miniman: any love?
<whazilla> im saying i did itso no login is recquired
<yommb> Hi , I have a question about aptitude !
<miniman> nope
<whazilla> so no ?
<Poseiden> miniman: if not, try this: mount -o rw,remount,users,umask=0000 /dev/hda1 /home/sam/windows
<yommb> I would like to set up a local folder as an apt-source ! Could anyone point me in the right direction, please !
<frogzoo> Ian-C: never tried running an X app from cron, maybe setting 'export DISPLAY=:0.0" ?
<billybob> whazilla: ok, so you also enabled guest account for Samba ?
<whazilla> billybob must u see my public smb.conf ?
<whazilla> cuz it aint guest
<billybob> pastie yes :)
<whazilla> its nouser, nogroup
<whazilla> wher do i find that file again ?
<billybob> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Poseiden> yommb: deb file:/<path>/<to>/<repository>/
<dougb> is anyone in here using feisty?
<Poseiden> dougb: sometimes
<dougb> how is it?
<dougb> i'm installing it right now
<whazilla> i mean the smb.conf ... wher is it located again ?
<yommb> Poseidon : that's it ?
<oggy> the nvidia script on wiki does that work for a beryl install It worked before but now its not working
<Poseiden> dougb: I've enjoyed it on my laptop.
<yommb> wow
<tomek_> is there anyone with some Mac knowledge?
<billybob> '/etc/samba/smb.conf'
<whazilla> thkx
<oggy> i mean does it have the correct repositories
<dougb> Poseiden: i was reading on ubuntuforums that for the most part, it's very stable
<Poseiden> yommb: more or less.  Put that in your sources.list, along with a list of the stuff living in there.
<yommb> ok ; thx !
<Poseiden> dougb: I didn't have any _stability_ trouble.  The problems I had are related to lack of hardware support, for which Ubuntu can't be blamed (stupid D-Link).
<Poseiden> yommb: np.
<dougb> ahh i see
<whazilla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5379/
<dougb> does ndiswrapper come by default?
<oggy> well im gonna try the script again
<oggy> for the twentieth time
<dougb> i know it's using the 2.6.20 kernel, so i wasn't sure if they compiled it
<Ian--C> I'm back again - in an IRC client with which I'm more comfortable
<Poseiden> dougb: You know, I don't know the answer to that.  I think so, but I'm not sure.
<dougb> as long as it has linux headers, i can compile it myself
<billybob> whazilla: what are you trying to achieve here?
<billybob> whazilla: specifics
<Poseiden> dougb: I'm going to guess that it has it, because the install really aims to be as universally useful as it can.
<whazilla> public dump and public public dirs
<billybob> be specific
<billybob> you want anonymous access ?
<dougb> Poseiden: distrowatch says the snapshot(herd 3) comes with 1.3
<dougb> works for me :)
<whazilla> dump == working write acces thats okey
<whazilla> public == only newer files are accesible
<whazilla> the ones i put ther via usb arent accesiable over network
<whazilla> acces denied
<Poseiden> dougb: So there's that.  Does your card work under ndisdriver?
<fiberchunks> anyone in here have the problem with the installer not recognizing the cdrom drive after the kernel loads?  If so, any solutions (besides usb boot, netboot, changing cables, etc)
<pihus> Is there a way to disable the animation that is shown when one runs an application from the dock?
<dougb> it does
<fiberchunks> i.e. is there a way to load modules in ubuntu at boot time?
<dougb> i'm stuck with a broadcom :( but thankfully it works with ndiswrapper
<Poseiden> dougb: I heart my broadcom.  But it isn't wireless, so there's that.
<billybob> whazilla: why specificaly did you choose the user and group 'nobody/nogroup' ?
<whazilla> yes it works with nogroup nouser ... so anonymous
<whazilla> cuz that was from a tut
<whazilla> for anonymous
<Poseiden> dougb: Funky stuff, though.  I have an Intel ipw2200.  It'll work just fine... but wpa_supplicant in feisty will *not* run on the card.
<Poseiden> dougb: And, unfortunately, my cardbus alternative is this D-Link pre-N thingy that has no support whatsoever.
<Ian--C> So as I said, if I run the script from a terminal Gnomeradio starts, and the next line does the record.  If I run it as a cronjob, the radio doesn't start, but the record still works.  Any suggestions?
<billybob> whazilla: wll you need to do somethign different, i beleive that locks down access to that share to nobody, and no group
<Poseiden> Ian--C: Cronjob is running as the same user?
<dougb> Poseiden: have you tried the ndiswrapper? i know not many people are fond of using it, since you need windows drivers, but it works
<billybob> whazilla: i take it your box already has an admin user ?
<Poseiden> dougb: Frankly, I was far too lazy.  I may yet give it a shot.
<whazilla> so chown -R nouser:nogroup /home/public ?
<whazilla> im admin ?
<billybob> whazilla: you dont want to do that
<LinTux> is it worth running any anti virus at all as I need to scan email only
<whazilla> no ? k
<lolman> I always hated ndiswrapper, luckily I have an ethernet connection on my Linux box now
<dougb> Poseiden: it's worth it.  It's actually faster to install the drivers in ubuntu with it than it is under windows lol
<billybob> whazilla: the user you made when you installed
<billybob> whazilla: dont say it, thats the admin
<dougb> i hate networkmanager with a passion though, i can't believe that gnome is sticking with that
<Poseiden> LinTux: Are you sending the email to windows users?
<billybob> whazilla: here is what you can do, you can make a new user group, and add your admin user to that group
<Poseiden> dougb: networkmanager doth stinketh.  ifupdown works a treat.
<youkilldkennedy> Network manager won't let me configure my connections... anyone suggest a better alternative?
<LinTux> Poseidon: unfortunately YES at times
<dougb> youkilldkennedy: wifi-radar is great
<yommb> Lintux : considering the heaps of spam & virusses these days , I'd take a safe bet if you mail a lot
<Poseiden> LinTux: you won't pay much, in the way of decreased performance, and it's a nice gesture.
<LinTux> any recommendations then
<billybob> whazilla: then you add the user to samba via smbpasswd
<Schnickfitzel> i like bananas
<Poseiden> LinTux: clamav is free, which is nice.
<Schnickfitzel> :)))))))))))))
<yommb> yes , we choose NOT to infect our windoze brethren :)
<LinTux> Poseiden: Cheers m8
<billybob> whazilla: then you chown -R root:usergroup /home/directory
<Ian--C> I believe so  "crontab -l" in a terminal as that user lists that job, so that means it is for that user, right?
<Poseiden> LinTux: cheers then.
<yommb> clamav mb , thought it didnt do RAR3 when i last used it
<billybob> whazilla: then chmod directory accordingly
<Schnickfitzel> will i get muscles if i eat many bananas?
<Poseiden> Ian--C: Yup.
<billybob> whazill: still with me ?
<Poseiden> Ian--C: Do you get any email sent to that user?  It's possible that there is an error, and the output of stderr is getting mailed.
<whazilla> billybob thats a no can do as my anonymous accces will be lost
<yommb> lol fitzel
<billybob> whazilla: anyhoo, want me to pastie a quick fix ?
<whazilla> but thkx anywayz
<whazilla> if u wish ;)
<dougb> NetworkManager seriously needs to have DNS and Static IP support
<billybob> whazilla: then you use guest ok = yes
<billybob> and setup anonymous acess under global
<billybob> i stil lthink anonymous access isnt a good idea, but hey, whatever you want :)
<Poseiden> dougb: and a new stylist.  That outfit is a disaster!
<yommb> almost as bad as share acces :)
<dougb> yeah it is pretty bad
<dougb> i just don't get how gnome could overlook the little fact that it doesn't support customization that probably more than half of it's users need
<Poseiden> I wonder if wap/wifi is the only thing b0rkn on my lappie install.  I should get that working and look around a bit.  Oh!  I know - ACPI is not working perfectly.
<ardchoille> dougb: Such as?
<dougb> DNS and static IP support
<Ian--C> I had it set with the No Output option set, so no email would be sent, right?  And to be honest, I don't know where I'd even check for that email on the same system.  Nothing in the system logs though
<dougb> i have to connect to windows domains at work, but at home its all dynamic
<youkilldkennedy> wap/wifi refuses to work for me...
<Poseiden> dougb: There are a number of excellent reasons that I pitch gnome out the window.  That didn't make the list, but it does now.
<dougb> I honestly like the default gnome network manager.  you can set up profiles, do static IP's, DNS and tons of other stuff
<Poseiden> Ian--C: Okay.  It probably wouldn't hit the logs, but no worries.  Find a pastebin and show me exactly what the cronjob is doing.
<ardchoille> dougb: I've installed gnome on 11 machines in this house and I have never need to do more than open firefox and start surfing.
<ardchoille> The network is always auto configured
<dougb> ardchoille: you are lucky lol
<Poseiden> ardchoille: wired network connections?
<Ian--C> Script is:
<rammsteined> whats xfce like?
<Poseiden> rammsteined: very simple.
<dougb> xfce is awesome
<ardchoille> dougb: Well, I build my own computers, never buy one off the shelf, so I put in the components I want. that may be the difference.
<Poseiden> rammsteined: elegant, event.
<ardchoille> Poseiden: Yes
<Poseiden> s/event/even/
<rammsteined> can it be customized much?
<whazilla> billybob:  i thank u for ur scares that they might hack me or leech from me ... but i don really care atm cuz the share is acces denied when clickin on a file atm
<whazilla> its a really strange setup
<Poseiden> ardchoille: Mmm... it has a lot of success with wired networks/DHCP.  Other arrangements can be more difficult to configure.
<dougb> ardchoille: the components of the computer has nothing to do with how the networking is set up.  it's that the network is configured to need a static IP and all of the extra stuff
<Poseiden> rammsteined: yup.
<rammsteined> cool
<ardchoille> Poseiden: dougb: ah, ok, that explains it.
<Ian--C> Script is:
<dougb> yeah
<billybob> whazilla: try this -> http://www.phptr.com/articles/article.asp?p=328802&rl=1
<Poseiden> Ian--C: that is the shortest script in history.  How can you tell it isn't working?
<dougb> if i knew I was going to disown Windows a few months after purchasing a new laptop, I would have bought one that was....a little more linux friendly
<BigToe> How do I partition a disk so I can install windows? I already have an ubuntu CD to fix GRUB when windows installs...
<mojo> wow my freenode server just went to lonch 4 a minute there
<youkilldkennedy> dougb/poseiden: Perhaps either of you could help me. I set up my wireless network, and to do so I had to strip any WEP or WPA, however, the network never remains for long, it goes on and off. Any ideas?
<Poseiden> youkilldkennedy: Are you converting to Ubuntu from another OS?
<youkilldkennedy> Poseiden: Yes, Windows XP ::shudder::
<Poseiden> youkilldkennedy: Did your wireless performance vary quite a bit under XP, or was it always very stable?
<youkilldkennedy> Poseiden: Stable as a rock.
<Poseiden> youkilldkennedy: What is the wireless card?
<clearzen> How do you change the top and bottom images for the cube in beryl??
<Ian--C> Sorry - thought I had a multi-line edit box enabled - but I didn't - working on a cut and paste
<youkilldkennedy> Poseiden: My Router is right next to me, acctually. Intel 9435ABG
<Poseiden> Ian--C: cheers
<ben16s> Hi
<ben16s> Anyone can help me with an ubuntu server problem
<ben16s> with ssh and x11 forwarding
<youkilldkennedy> Poseiden: The connecting and disconnecting is almost rhythmatic.
<Poseiden> youkilldkennedy: I seem to remember that the 9435ABG is a "win-wifi" card.  It needs firmware to be supplied.  I believe there is an ubuntu package that does this.  Do you know if you have that package installed?
<whazilla> thkx billybob
<clearzen> ben16s:If it is a server install it won't have X11
<mojo> i quit??
<mojo> lol
<youkilldkennedy> Poseiden: I doubt that I do. I tried once, but never got very far...
<Poseiden> mojo: looked like it from here.
<Poseiden> youkilldkennedy: that might be part of the problem.
<ben16s> clearzen : ssh and putty x11 forwarding can't work on an ubuntu server??
<youkilldkennedy> Poseiden: Do you know where a repository that installs it for me can be found? Or is there 'no cigar' in that department?
<clearzen> ben16s: Well a true server install won't have the xorg packages for a desktop
<clearzen> ben16s: Servers don't use x11 because there is not a gui
<billybob> mojo: hey, how could i get all files with a certain extension on a single HDD, and put them into one folder ?
<Poseiden> youkilldkennedy: I believe it is in any default repository.  I believe the package is called something clever, like firmware-ipw3945ABG or somesuch.
<entotre> I have a AMD Turion 64 cpu, should I download the amd64 dvd ?
<clearzen> ben16s: But you can always add it with something like
<clearzen> aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<billybob> mojo: me thinks perhaps a script is needed but .  ..
<Poseiden> billybob: find / -name \*.<extension> -exec mv \{\} /my/new/folder/ \;
<Poseiden> billybob: it'll be a bit slow.
<youkilldkennedy> Poseiden: Very clever indeed.
<ben16s> clearzen : yes but on my windows machine i've got Xming
<billybob> Poseiden: what about overwrites ?
<Ian--C> Script is:
<Ian--C> #!/sh/bin
<Ian--C> # Record Radio Word of the Day
<Ian--C> gnomeradio
<Ian--C> arecord -f cd 100 -t raw | lame -x - WorkWord-'date +%Y_%m_%d-%H:%M'.mp3
<clearzen> ben16s: It wasts resources to run a gui on a server though
<Poseiden> billybob: it's just going to execute 'mv', so it won't generally clobber.  You can force it to, if you like.
<ben16s> clearzen : that's why i want to esxport it
<clearzen> ben16s: Use nomachine instead of putty for X11 forwarding
<billybob> Poseiden: ok more specifically, how about retaining directory structure ?
<BigToe> How do I partition a disk so I can install windows? I already have an ubuntu CD to fix GRUB when windows installs...
<clearzen> ben16s: It has always worked better for me anyway
<Poseiden> billybob: mmm... bit tougher.
<ben16s> clearzen : ok i will try
<mojo> yeah.. the find command is a good place to start
<billybob> Poseiden: yeah a few lines of code me thinks
<billybob> Poseiden: however, since im backing up anotehr drive,  and both still have the importatn files, il give you method a try, and see how i like it :)
<ben16s> clearzen : because with ssh i've got the error message : can't open display
<ben16s> clearzen : when i launch an xclock app for example
<clearzen> ben16s:http://www.nomachine.com/
<Poseiden> billybob: I use something like that to, for instance, grab all of the iTunes downloads from user directories and move them into my central iTunes repository.
<oggy> haha cool
<oggy> beryl
<DV8TioN> HOw easily are USB digital cameras and memory sticks used in Ubuntu?
<oggy> I just peeled back a window
<clearzen> ben16s: http://www.nomachine.com/download.php    for the download page
<dougb> DV8TioN: they are detected instantly
<oggy> thought i would never see that in windows
<oggy> haha
<Poseiden> billybob: I actually have a slightly slicker perlscript somewhere that does what you want - finds files with the particular extension and then recreates the directory structure under the target directory.
<dougb> oggy: welcome to the good life :)
<oggy> i just peeled back a window
<Schnickfitzel> good joke
<oggy> incredible
<DV8TioN> dougb.... Thank you... I ordered my online CDs last week, and the waiting is killing me!
<ben16s> clearzen : it's for nx server??
<Poseiden> Ian--C: I'm afraid I know slightly less than nothing about those commands.  What does gnomeradio do?
<Schnickfitzel> theres ot even ie for ubuntu
<mojo> oggy: slick, no?
<Poseiden> billybob: well, "slick" isn't quite right.  It's slow and cumbersome.  But it works.
<oggy> it is awsome
<clearzen> ben16s: no it is a client/server program for remote administration including x11, sound, and video forwarding
<dougb> Poseiden: i've actually seen no decrease in performance while running beryl and aiglx
<oggy> ive seen the cube desktop in action
<billybob> Poseiden: well, lol it wouldnt matter if i went to sleep while it ran ;)
<billybob> Poseiden: thanks for the one liner btw
<oggy> but peeling back of the window
<ben16s> clearzen : so it can work with an ubuntu srver even if X server is not installed on it
<Ian--C> With a BT878 based TV tuner card in the system, it lets you use that as a radio tuner
<BigToe> How do I use qtparted to resize my main partition?
<Poseiden> dougb: I think you wanted to aim that elsewhere.
* billybob hates reex
<billybob> regex*
<frogzoo> BigToe: use gparted, point & click
<BigToe> it won't let me
<billybob> only, because, i dont understand it fully
<mojo> oggy... what you hold down to make the peel work?
<frogzoo> BigToe: oh, for /, you'll need to boot of a live cd
<BigToe> and the window it like 3x wider than my screen
<Poseiden> billybob: lemme see if I can find my lil Perl gem.  If not, I'll write it again. :P
<BigToe> oh
<BigToe> ok
<clearzen> ben16s: Yes. It is not limited to X11 forwarding.
<BigToe> thanks
<DV8TioN> billybob... is that reex before marriage?  hehehe
<Poseiden> billybob: Oh, I know.  I've got it......
<dougb> woops, i thought you were talking about beryl Poseiden haha
<billybob> lol
<billybob> regex :P
<oggy> right click button hold it down then grab the corner of the window and drag it backwards
<billybob> as in regular expression ;)
<clearzen>  ben16s: Check out the documentation it should tell you how to do what you want with it
<Poseiden> dougb: :)
<ben16s> clearzen : ok i'll try, thanks
<Poseiden> billybob: Where's the pastebin?
<dougb> i can't wait to get back to ubuntu
<Pie-rate> is there any way to change my cpu fan speed from ubuntu?
<billybob> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<billybob> :)
<dougb> foresightlinux is nice, but ubuntu is definatly unbeatable in my eyes
<triceratops> My Edgy plays an endless loop of the gdm login sound and the gdmgreater login sound when a user logs in. Till now I always have to kill aplay and esd to stop this. Any idea how to solve this?
<Schnickfitzel> debian is unbeatably
<darweth> dougb: unbeatable for what?
<dougb> ease of use for linux
<oggy> sheeeh incredible , its a good day hehe
<darweth> ah.  i would almost agree there.
<dougb> and help through the community
<oggy> now if I can only get macromedia flash working in firefox
<oggy> hehe
<oggy> =)
<dougb> suse has a nice ease of use to it, but i believe that it's the community that stands out
<darweth> but the other options i would use are based on ubuntu, so i guess they do not count.
<Poseiden> billybob: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5381/
* darweth loves ubuntu!
<darweth> i plan on graduating to something else someday though.
<dougb> darweth: if you like getting your hands dirty with an up and coming package system, foresightlinux is nice
<Poseiden> billybob: You'll have to muck about a bit with it.  Obviously this is storing a bunch of information you don't need, etc.  You can just stuff the hierarchy into a hash.
<Ian--C> Oggy - I got that working yesterday - just follow the instructions on the Adobe Flash download page (Adobe bought Macromedia)
<darweth> ah.  i was looking at mainly zenwalk, arch, gentoo, or sourcemage.
<billybob> Poseiden: thanks, i take it i need to chnge the drive params ?
<chris____> darweth: if you really want to get dirty, go with Gentoo
<Poseiden> Ian--C: so gnomeradio is the only part that doesn't work?  The second line fires?
<dougb> well i'm done
<DV8TioN> Toodeloos all
<dougb> time to go put on feisty herd 3
<oggy> eh the problem is Ian-c , is that im running 64bit Ubuntu
<oggy> :(
<Poseiden> billybob: erm... well, you'll see. ;)  This is for a pretty specific task.
<oggy> and adobe hasnt made a 64bit plugin for firefox
<dougb> oggy: automatix2...but you didn't hear it from me ;-)
<Ian--C> Poseiden - Correct - the record to MP3 line works perfectly - Gnomeradio starts when I run the script in the terminal, but not as a cronjob
<Poseiden> billybob: Easiest thing to do is make it recursive.
<oggy> hmm lets see
<oggy> automatix2
<Poseiden> Ian--C: I'm guessing that gnomeradio is something that requires X.  The reason it is dying is because the cron process doesn't know what X display to use.
<billybob> Poseiden: i saw that :P anyhow, perhaps i could rewrite, and offer you a 'universal method' i have no perl experience, but using this im sure i could use my programing experience to make somethign :)
<Ian--C> Oggy - Sorry then - I'm no help
<Poseiden> billybob: Oh, it's not too tough.  Lemme see if I can hack something together really quick.
<billybob> Poseiden: for example, id ditch those while loops with a for each loop
<oggy> Ian-C yes you are helpful
<billybob> for each loops*
<oggy> =)
<oggy> thanks
* mneptok sees a mention of Automatix and bursts into flames
<Ian--C> Poseiden - that makes sence - it does display a GUI when it is run.  Is there a way to specify in the script (or to cron) what X window to run in?
<xopher> oggy, if it's flashplayer you want for firefox, search the forums for nspluginwrapper, it works great for me
<oggy>  hmm
<Poseiden> Ian--C: yes, but it can't possibly be a general solution.  The X display will change from time to time, but the cron script will run whenever it feels the triggering event.
<lolman> Right, bit of help needed...I've just installed Ubuntu onto a software RAID array (/dev/md0) and neither GRUB nor LILO will install
<Cin> hey, after ugprading to edgy, I've got loads of python- packages that are held back. do I need some new edgy sources for them?
<oggy> thanks xopher
<fiberchunks> are people still having to use 32 bit swiftfox to get plugins working right on 64 bit platform?
<xopher> fiberchunks, well that, and nspluginwrapper. There's no real fix yet. Only workarounds
<youkilldkennedy> Poseiden: Sadly, installing the firmware (I could not even find one specifically for the 9435 only earlier models) did not help.
<Tieden> actually no, but I know why. It's just a typo I made I think. I'll try to fix it and try again
<billybob> Poseiden: eventually, i was wanting to write a script, to take pictures, and sort them into directories, by date taken, thats going to be a minor project . . .
<billybob> Poseiden: id have to get a certain meta data lib, and learn how to use it
<fiberchunks> xopher, thanks
<youkilldkennedy> ::sigh::
<TuxCrafte1> pci=routeirq what is the function of this boot option
<oggy> brb
<arnducky> Can anyone tell me where to find the MD5 checksums for the new Edgy *DVD* ISOs  (they don't appear to be on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes )
<Poseiden> youkilldkennedy: Then I've got nothing.  Sorry.
<youkilldkennedy> Poseiden: Thanks for your help.
<arnducky> huh, everyone knows 'They' killed Kenn(ed)y
<youkilldkennedy> Nuh-uh.
<billybob> well, atleast everyone knows they killed kenny . . .
<Schnickfitzel> the power of loooooove
<youkilldkennedy> Aye, it was a AIM screenname...
<youkilldkennedy> But many years ago it was too many letters.. so I dropped the 'e' :P
<enyc> I have a  Urrm
<enyc> I have question...
<enyc> Haw do I disable automounting in ubuntu-dapper of ieee1394 device ?
<TuxCrafte1> pci=routeirq what is the function of this boot option
<enyc> I cant see any mention of pmount.disallow or anything
<billybob> Poseiden: with this perl script, i only need to change the extension ?
<enyc> im not sure how to switch this off neatly... or is it best to change gnome settings somewhere? etc.
<Poseiden> billybob: umm... hold on just a sec.
<eternalswd> I'm having a really strange problem.  I can't ls my /media directory, it hangs.  I can cd to any directory and there and ls those, but not /media Any ideas?
<enyc> TuxCrafte1: I think that tells linux to setup the PCI-PIC irq routing itself... incase the BIOS has broken it or something...
<ardchoille> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<TuxCrafte1> enyc and what does that mean
<jhaig> eternalswd: Do you have any NFS mounts in /media?
<Schnickfitzel> Whatcha gonna do with all that junk  All that junk inside that trunk..... My hump my hump my hump my hump my hump  My hump my hump my hump my hump my hump
<enyc> TuxCrafte1: its basically telling linux to do something with the hardware... it might be needed on some machine s with some pci cards in some slots with some bios versions...  a problem-workaround i think..
* lolman slaps Schnickfitzel
<eternalswd> jhaig, no, but I had sshfs.  It seemed to stop after that
<Poseiden> billybob: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5383/
<enyc> TuxCrafte1: its not normally specified but it can be used to fix problem on some machines
<Poseiden> billybob: completely untested, no idea if it will work, etc. etc. etc. #use <std_disclaimer.php>
<TuxCrafte1> enyc: where can i find more info (trying to debug my system)
<jhaig> eternalswd: Is sshfs a remote file syste?
<Poseiden> billybob: FYI - I'm a lawyer, not a hacker, and I haven't Perl'd in years.  So use at your own risk.
<oggy> k I have automatix2 installed but how is this going to get flash working in firefox
<Captain_Redbeard> I'm having a fairly common issue it seems, whenever I use TV-out to display the desktop on my TV all I get is a Black & white picture, that is with SVIDEO, with Composite however, it shows nothing, just all black. does anyone know any solution to this?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/schnickfitzel]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<oggy> i mean im in a 64bit
<billybob> Poseiden: would just mean  me having to recopy the files
<billybob> Poseiden: ok, usage ?
<eternalswd> jhaig, yes, it mounts a connection to a directory on an ssh server
<Poseiden> billybob: oh no.  It could mean much more than that. :P
<billybob> Poseiden: ./perlscript <params> ?
<mhiku> how do i extract iso without mounting it?
<jhaig> eternalswd: Has that server been shut down?  I have had a similar problem with nfs and it was due to a server being down.
<Poseiden> billybob: umm... cut and paste that into a file.  Make the file executable.  Edit the file and change a couple of things to make them more... hold on, I'll make it a bit more configurable.
<youkilldkennedy> Captain_Redbeard: My S-Video to Composite won't even work :-(
<Captain_Redbeard> youkilldkennedy: :/ So do you have any solution to this?
<eternalswd> jhaig, no, I had unmounted it while the machine was still on.
<jhaig> eternalswd: What does 'mount' say?  Does it say it is still mounted?
<tuxcrafter> !debug
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<oggy> am i looking to install swiftbox
<oggy> ?
<oggy> for flash
<youkilldkennedy> Captain_Redbeard: I wish.
<eternalswd> jhaig, no
<jhaig> eternalswd: Well, I don't know.  The only reason I can think that it is hanging is that it still thinks that it is mounted.
<Zaggynl> How do I stop the beeping when tabcompleting in a console, it's driving me nuts D:
<billybob> Poseiden: yeah, well, im adventurous, if i have to reinstall, i have to reinstall . . . but fro what i can tell here, i shouldnt have much to worry about
<fiberchunks> turn off the bell in one of the menus Zaggynl
* billybob marks / as read only
<billybob> ;)
<fiberchunks> and then save that progile
<fiberchunks> *profile
<Zaggynl> fiberchunks, ehh, do you happen to know it the CLI way?
<Poseiden> billybob: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5384/
<fiberchunks> ah, read that wrong, thought you meant _k_onsole :)
<Poseiden> billybob: Okay.  *now* copy that into a file, make the file executable, and:
<simmerz> why does the vnc module for xorg not render the entire screen? it shows most of it, but some text and icons are missing...
<Poseiden> billybob: ./script.pl <extension> <starting_directory> <backup_directory>
<jhaig> eternalswd: I have something you could try, but it is to force unmounting a network partition.
<Poseiden> Zaggynl: It's actually readline that is beeping.  Turn it off either globally or locally.
<billybob> Poseiden: okie, much thanks
<billybob> Poseiden: ill be the guinepig ;)
<eternalswd> jhaig, thanks, I think I'll just reboot first and see what happens.
* billybob pings out
<billybob> lol
<oggy> well im guessing I have to isntall the swiftbox browser
<Zaggynl> Poseiden, ah thanks
<Poseiden> Zaggynl: the variable is bell-style.  I find setting it to "visible" is best.
<oggy> anything I should Install from automatix
<oggy> ?
<Poseiden> Zaggynl: Ah, I'm tired.  Sorry.  The file you want is your inputrc.
<Poseiden> Zaggynl: global is in /etc/, local is in userdir (if memory serves).
<BigToe> How do I get qtparted on live CD?
<noel_> greetings folks.
<Poseiden> Zaggynl: note that this will _not_ help the bell in, for instance, vi.  Only at the command line.
<billybob> Poseiden: extention requires no wildcard ie *.jpg ?
<Zaggynl> Poseiden, okay, thanks
<Poseiden> billybob: right.  Just the extension.  ./blerp "jpg" "/" "/backup/"
<Poseiden> Zaggynl: np.
<noel_> whan i download ubuntu 6.10 the server says 690 megs, but it arrives as 715 megs. Why is this??
<Zaggynl> Poseiden, I removed the comment before 'set bell-style visible', but it still beeps :o
<BigToe> how do I get qtparted on this live CD?
<Poseiden> Zaggynl: you'll have to log out and back in.
<Zaggynl> ah okay
<posingaspopular> BigToe: its not sudo apt-get install qtparted?
<Poseiden> Zaggynl: readline only processes the inputrc when it is started, which only happens when the shell is renewed.
<BigToe> posingaspopular: I thought it could be that, but thought it may be different for live CD
<BigToe> :S
<BigToe> thanks
<noel_> whan i download ubuntu 6.10 the server says 690 megs, but it arrives as 715 megs. Why is this??
<posingaspopular> np
<posingaspopular> i duno im just guessing
<BigToe> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs-data_3.5.2-0ubuntu18.1_all.deb  404 Not Found
<Poseiden> noel_: grazing.  The bytes sometimes graze on their way from the server to your machine.  When they do, they get fat.
<posingaspopular> hmm
<posingaspopular> try using adept
<Poseiden> noel_: you're lucky the size difference was so small.  Often they gain 50 megs or more!
<BigToe> lol Poseiden
<zyth> noel_, depends how efficient your filesystem is.
<zyth> noel_, just check the md5sum if you're concerned
<Poseiden> noel_: If I had to guess, I would guess that there were some interruptions, and that the iso didn't download properly.  That's just a guess - if you pay for bandwidth, I would go ahead and try burning it just in case.
<posingaspopular> by that i mean add/remove
<noel_> I expect the file sizes to be the same. Is my reasoning correct?
<Poseiden> noel_: typically they should be the same, yes.
<mfmf> urgh, I just installed some updates w/o checking, now my vmware wont start...
<noel_> I have burnt it twice, and both downloads are corrupt.
<fredl> I'm trying to run acpitool but it says Seems like this system lacks ACPI support or else /proc/acpi....
<Ian--C> Poseiden - So I guess my best bet - at least for now is to just leave the radio application running all the time, and just let the cron job do the recording the four times of the day it's needed
<Poseiden> noel_: what a pain.  That's no good.  Where are you getting it from?
<billybob> Poseiden: hmm no workie
<noel_> both iinet and university of wa
<Poseiden> Ian--C: that sounds like a good option.  Why do you need the radio application?  What does it add?  Or are you recording from it?
<Ian--C> It would have been nice to be able to just start it as needed, and kill it when done
<Poseiden> noel_: broadband?
<Poseiden> billybob: err?
<youkilldkennedy> Poseiden: Can you point me in the right direction for getting WPA to work?
<noel_> yes broadband
<billybob> Poseiden
<billybob> ./fcp.pl "jpg" "/home/movies/" "/home/movies/test/
<billybob> > q
<Poseiden> youkilldkennedy: not really.  It barfs for me all the time.  The program is wpa_supplicant, but best of luck.
<fredl> When I try to modprobe acpi, it says: FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<BigToe> qtparted and adept won't install on this live cd. :(
<Poseiden> noel_: I don't know what to tell you.  Something screwy is going on.  Oh!  I have a thought - what are you using to d/l it?
<billybob> crtl + C to break out of the interpreter
* BigToe tries the gnome one
<posingaspopular> BigToe: no just go to add/remove on the menu
<posingaspopular> or whatever its called
<Poseiden> billybob: close your quotes.
<billybob> yikes
<billybob> duh . . .
<fredl> dmesg says: acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol cpu_online_map
<youkilldkennedy> Poseiden: Thanks, I'll tinker with it.
<fredl> so does this mean I can't use ACPI on my PC?
<noel_> tried two windows applications, both from tucows.
<ben16s> Is anyone can help me with an ubuntu server version???
<billybob> hmmm
<ben16s> Does i have to install an X server to use the X11 forwarding in ssh
<billybob> bash: ./fcp.pl: perl: bad interpreter: No such file or directory <-- me thinks perhaps !#/bin/perl
<ben16s> ??
<Ian--C> Local radio station has one of those loialty points schemes, with extra points for special "Words of the day" at four times daily.  Roommate is really into it - but not always at the radio when the words happen.  So set up cron to record - and I thought the radio app was better than streaming flash player - so I could use the net bandwidth for other stuff
<Poseiden> billybob: often /usr/bin/
<Poseiden> Ian--C: I see.  I wonder if there is a CLI radio program.  That would be the way to do it.
<Ian--C> Poseiden - CLI?  I assume Command Line Interface?
<Poseiden> Ian--C: Sorry.  Yes.
<ArtVandalae> Hi, where does Ubuntu download its deb files to?
<posingaspopular> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
* Ian--C wishes he'd taken the opportunity to lean Unix 25 years ago in University when he had the chance
<frogzoo> ArtVandalae: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ArtVandalae> frogzoo, thanks
<oggy> ah swiftfox lubs me long time
<oggy> yes
<billybob> Poseiden: can i PM ?
<noel_> poseiden, I shall try a third download tonight.
<zyth> noel_, download a torrent, they errorcheck as they dl
<Poseiden> billybob: sure
<Poseiden> noel_: Did you d/l via ftp?
<kraut> moin
<Poseiden> billybob: the problem is the bad prototype for the subs?  I prototyped them like C.  That's wrong.  Should be sub findExtension { (ie - no parens)
<Poseiden> noel_: my crazy thought is that they didn't download as binary files.
<billybob> Poseiden: im not following you
<billybob> Poseiden: im only a hobbyist programmer, and perl isnt a language that i know
<Poseiden> billybob: twice in the file there are lines that begin with the word sub.  One of them looks like: sub findExtension() {.  It should be, instead, sub findExtension {.  That is, you should take the parens out.
<cafuego_> billybob: only one person on the plant knows perl.
<cafuego_> planet, too
<frogzoo> cafuego_: actually that's the perl cabal, I mean, design team
<cafuego_> frogzoo: You're implying more than one of them "know" perl.
<frogzoo> cafuego_: I'm even prepared to go on the record to that effect
<Poseiden> billybob: doh!  I thinko'd.
<billybob> ?
<billybob> man, perls error line reporting needs work lol
<Poseiden> billybob: umm... problem number next, there should be a '$' in one of the regexs.
<billybob> this was confusing me because of the line its reporting the error on is in fact no where near the actual error
<billybob> Poseiden: where at specifically ?
<Poseiden> billybob: Umm... hold on, I think I found all the myriad bugs. :)
<pdaX> what's the best way to uninstall X, gnome, etc on a machine which used to be a desktop but which is now a headless server.. obviously I'd want to remove all the X-only software too
<tuxvix>  Hello I need help with my resolution?
<tuxvix> <tuxvix> I have ViewSonic VX2025wm
<tuxvix> <tuxvix> I can't get my 1680x1050 resolution working by default.
<tuxvix> <tuxvix> the xorg.conf file looks ok but its not working ....
<Poseiden> billybob: HRM!  For some reason it isn't recursing more than one level.
<tuxvix> I have Intel 82810E DC-133 CGC video card on iPAQ mini box
<zyth> anyone know how I can convert an mp4 /w subs to divx and keep the subs?
<billybob> Poseiden: so sub fonctors in perl only need be enclosed in curly braces, no parens ?
<billybob> functors*
<frogzoo> Poseiden: sub findExtension() {      is legit perl these day
<tuxvix> any one?
<posingaspopular> tuxvix: hmm
<Poseiden> frogzoo: it's legal, but it's an incorrect prototype.  Not enough variables (I'm passing everything in @_ and shifting it off).
<posingaspopular> there's a resolution thing around here somewhere
<posingaspopular> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<frogzoo> Poseiden: sub findExtension(@) {      then
<dougb> Poseiden: i'm on feisty herd 3 right now :)
<Poseiden> frogzoo: Or sub findExtension(@,$,$), which would be more accurate.  Or just delete it. :)
<Poseiden> dougb: Nice!  Everything's working?  wifi?
<frogzoo> Poseiden: sure
<Poseiden> frogzoo: I'm too tired.  Maybe you can look at this and see why it isn't recursing deeply enough.  Or, better yet, think of a more efficient way to do what it does.
<tuxvix> posingaspopular, what?
<billybob> Poseiden: 'we're' only one loop deep.
<billybob> ie ther is onl yone loop
<pdaX> how can I uninstall everything in the ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<Poseiden> frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5386/
<posingaspopular> tuxvix: did you try searching http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dougb> yup everything is working.  The ndiswrapper that came with Ubuntu didn't work, so I had to compile it from source, but wasn't that big of a deal
<Poseiden> dougb: that's interesting.  What didn't work about it?
<Poseiden> billybob: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5386/  <-- more betterer version.
<dougb> i'm not sure.  it wouldn't recognize it
<Poseiden> dougb: weird.
<dougb> i had that problem in edgy too
<dougb> it's a small annoyance
<Poseiden> dougb: for you.  For someone that expects the distribution to "just work" the way "humans do," it would be very bad.
<dougb> very true
<tuxvix> posingaspopular, i think so
<dougb> but compared to my experiences with other distros, it works a quicker :-P
<Poseiden> dougb: heh.
<tuxvix> posingaspopular, yes
<billybob> Okay, found nothing in /home/movies/
<billybob> lol
<billybob> i guess that means there is nothing in the root directory
<billybob> ;)
<tuxvix> I have Intel 82810E DC-133 CGC i think its i810
<tuxvix> but the default resolution is 1280x1024.
<tuxvix> and I can't make it 1680x1050@60
<posingaspopular> hmmm
<dougb> the system seems much zippier than edgy
<posingaspopular> honestly, i have no idea
<posingaspopular> maybe ubuntu forums has something
<tuxvix> any one have the same problem?
<Poseiden> billybob: I need to hack on this a bit.
<tuxvix> I've tried everything allready.
<tuxvix> looks like my video card does not support more then 1280x1024 =(
<tuxvix> Oh, well
<billybob> Poseiden: yeah, its not finding files even in the root directory
<stonekeeper> hi all. Does anyone know if it's possible to have something like active desktop on ubuntu? Maybe a fullscreen html widget? thanks!
<Bonhomme> anyone here know much about ipsec using racoon?
<Poseiden> billybob: Ah.  Okay, fixed the recursion.
<unop> tuxvix, is it a fairly recent video card? is the monitor capable of higher resolutions?
<Bonhomme> I am seeing an obscure error that gets only 3 hits in google, all of which are just the ipsec-tools source code
<billybob> Poseiden: you really dont have to go through all this trouble, seriously, unless you're having fun of course :)
<posingaspopular> stonekeeper: what are trying to do exactly
<billybob> Poseiden: i do program, just dont know perl, probably wouldnt take me but a day or two to figure it out.
<billybob> Poseiden: eventually, im probably going to write a perl script, that sorts pictures by meta data date taken, and puts them in a directory, named by dates etc
<billybob> Poseiden: we sell puppies here, needless to say, i take lots of pictures etc, i just thought it would be cool to do that :)
<Bonhomme> billybob: you know of course that there are a lot of programs out there already that do exactly what you just described?
<unop> billybob,  to sort pictures by a particular date?
<LazyAngel> my bios has an option about booting up the machine from the network. does anyone know how you do that from another linux machine?
<billybob> unop: to take a picture, gets its date takenn meta data, creak a directory named after that date, and put pictures in it wit hthat meta data date
<billybob> create*
<billybob> what i mean by date taken meta data, is the actual date the picture was taken, not just the file last modified date
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows howto get the gnome-power-manager in the slit of fluxbox?
<billybob> Bonhomme: yeah, well, if you know of such a script, a link would be much appriciated ;)
<stonekeeper> posingaspopular: I'm trying to load an interactive webpage onto my desktop background
<unop> billybob,  well, what kind of pictures?
<billybob> Bonhomme: otheriwse, im a hobbyist programer, probably wold keep me busy for a few days.
<Bonhomme> billybob: google picasa?
<mneptok> billybob: ImageMagick
<unop> billybob,  jpeg? png? etc?
<billybob> mneptok: afaik imagemagik is a library, no ?
<posingaspopular> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<billybob> unop: based on param <extension>
<posingaspopular> that sounds really cool
<posingaspopular> but ive never heard of that being donw
<posingaspopular> done
<posingaspopular> duno if its possible
<posingaspopular> or where to get info on that
<billybob> it IS possible
* billybob googles picasa
<mneptok> billybob: you said you were a hobbyist programmer ....
<Bonhomme> billybob: ah ok, picasa is released by google
<unop> billybob,  sure .. but each format has it's own way of storing metadata .. so you'll need different routines for each extension
<billybob> mneptok: yes, but why reinvent the whel ?
<Bonhomme> I think they bought the IP from some company
<mneptok> billybob: huh?
<Ian--C> Poseiden: Thank for your help - you gave me some ideas of an approach to try.
<billybob> mneptok:yes, but WHY reinvent the wheel
<mneptok> billybob: i don't know what that means in this context
<billybob> mneptok: in other words, if ther is already an application out there, why go through all the trouble ?
<billybob> especially if it is free :)
<Poseiden> Ian--C: np.
<Ian--C> Bye all
<Poseiden> billybob: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5387/  <--- pretty much works.
<mneptok> billybob: you want to manipulate images. IM is a stack designed to allow developers to easily manipulate images.
<Poseiden> billybob: Anyhow, I assume it does.
<mneptok> billybob: and IM is free.
* billybob will find out
* billybob notices issued commands rm -rf /
<billybob> :P
<Poseiden> billybob: there is a package called 'exif' that contains a command-line utility to read the exif info from images.
<billybob> Poseiden: yeah
<billybob> i bookmarked all that before, i just havent gotten around to it
<billybob> im pretty busy :/
<Poseiden> billybob: it should be easy to turn that into what you want with a little bit of perl.
<billybob> yeah
<Poseiden> billybob: Anyhow, the backup script should mostly work now.  And I must sleep.  Enjoy.
<billybob> Poseiden: someone i know who knows perl very well, said it could be done in like 30 lines of code
<billybob> Poseiden: thanks !
<Poseiden> billybob: cheers.
<stonekeeper> any ideas on my website desktop question?
<chrismhampson> hi
<chrismhampson> Ive installed compiz-nvidia as in the ubuntuguide but I have no cube or wobbly effects on reboot. Any ideas_
<chrismhampson> hmm my keyboard layout looks wrong too
<stonekeeper> lol
<billybob> heheh it worked sort of, backedup al the directories, but no files
<soundray> chrismhampson: you must have missed the bit about $HOME/.gnomerc -- please ask about compiz in #ubuntu-effects
<chrismhampson> soundray, thanks
<unop> billybob,  there's a perl script (2nd reply) here that could do with little modification for your job - http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20051114073155729
<billybob> unop: thanks
<zyth> anyone know how I can convert an mp4 /w subs to divx and keep the subs?
<billybob> unop: you know, this is one area Linux definately excells in
<unop> billybob,  but perl transcends an OS's capability in this area -- and perl can be used pretty much universally
<unop> :)
<SoulChild> HEY ALL, there is a symbol missing in my XFCE Menu, where to config please ?
<billybob> yeah, i know what its capable of, even though i dont know how to code using it yet
<billybob> unop: its not like the dark side couldnt be made to do this either, but with a little more difficulty.
<SoulChild> guys nobody can solve my problem ? :(
<adrigen> anyone: whenever I use an audio application (beyond an mp3/cd player) i get a message saying that no audio device could be found, where should I go to start looking for support?
<billybob> SoulChild: *what* problem ?
<unop> billybob,  well, perl's using exif there, so the real magic is done by exif and i'm sure there are other bindings for exif, bash, python, applescript, php, etc .. i think you could pick a language a you're comfortable with and try it out
<adrigen> (cant find anything... which is strange... though I havent had probs with drivers before)
<posingaspopular> adrigen: more specifically?
<posingaspopular> an audio player?
<posingaspopular> like... amarok? kaffeine
<billybob> unop: well perl just makes it easier, and the fact that Linux makes using perl easy isnt bad either
<SoulChild> billybob: there is a symbol missing in my XFCE Menu, whre to change?
<posingaspopular> adrigen: you're looking for a program to play your files?
<joe_schmo> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/faac/libfaac0_1.24clean-0ubuntu4_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<unop> billybob,  perl wasnt written for/on linux :)
<billybob> unop: however, using the dark side + .NET (.net would be the easiest method i think), ther would still have to be a lib import, and no doubt LOTS of hackering . . .
<joe_schmo> I get this error when I try to get mplayer ...
<joe_schmo> ^^
<billybob> unop: unix ? . . .
<billybob> SoulChild: not familiar, but it sounds like a rather broad question
<posingaspopular> yea i think thats an issue with the repos, but im not sure
<unop> billybob,  yep, but the niche larry wall wrote perl for is platform independant .. perl works universally, unix, linux, win32, novell, mac os, dos ,etc
<billybob> SoulChild: i take it you're trying to compile something ?
<adrigen> posingaspopular: midisequencers, mp3 mixers, drum machines have problems with finding audio hardware...
<billybob> unop: the difference is, Linux NEEDS perl, atleast in the case of "debian" and is already integrated :)
<SoulChild> billybob... ??? HMMM no ... i installed Lyx and i can't see the symbol in my Menu
<posingaspopular> oh okay i get it
<billybob> SoulChild: ooooh, sorry . . .
<posingaspopular> hmm
<posingaspopular> have you update anythign recently?
<SoulChild> billybob, problem solved
<SoulChild> billybob, thank you
<billybob> SoulChild: have you your locales setup properly ?
<billybob> err, okay . . .
<unop> billybob,  errm, linux doesnt need perl .. the userland might do too, but thats only if the tools are perl dependant
<unop> s/too/tho/
<billybob> unop: ever tried to install debian, or ubuntu without perl ?
<unop> billybob,  but debian encompasses linux .. it is not just linux, it's linux and the userland
<billybob> unop: im nto saying it isnt possible, just so happen i think the install scripts currently require it
<stonekeeper> lol! use the deksotp wall in beryl then Super+wheel mouse!
<stonekeeper> trippy!
<billybob> unop: now , granted, im not linux expert, nor do i claim to be, just that ive experienced an install that the perl packages were currupted, and the install faield because of it
<johns^> stonekeeper: zoom?
<stonekeeper> yeah
<johns^> I use it for a client who previously used a 3th party zoom
<johns^> about 1000 $ :)
<johns^> madness
<fluidite> #cvf
<unop> billybob, bahh, naturally .. but thats a problem with package dependencies in the user space part of debian .. nothing to do with linux really
<stonekeeper> johns^: but it zooms each wall segment
<billybob> unop: yeah, im sure someone could come up with a python install script, nd use it instread, or perhaps even ASM if they so chose
<johns^> stonekeeper: so?
<unop> billybob,  exactly, now you get my drift :)
* billybob cringes at the thought of scripting, using ASM
<billybob> unop: hmm cool link, i thik ill bookmark that for future refference
<billybob> unop: you notice the last, 'smarta$$' remark ?
<unop> billybob,  the one about ASM? :>
<billybob> 'It's easier than this - no applescript required. . . .'
<billybob> no on that EXIF page you linked me to
<Yodude> hey i just installed banshee music player
<unop> billybob,  ohh, on the page -- heh, yea, well for that particular person and the job he wanted, it seems that is the easiest way :)
<billybob> someone is obviously dependant on X ;)
<Yodude> but i need an AAC pugin
<Yodude> and a MP# one
<mydivbot> hi guys i have problem with playing streaming videos
<Yodude> MP3*
<billybob> Yodude: i take it you've googled ?
<Yodude> i searched synaptic for AAC and MP3 and i downloaded some gstreamer plugins
<Yodude> no i haven't gooled
<Yodude> googled*
<elementz> hi everybody
<Yodude> but i still can't play my AAC's
<elementz> i am trying to move all jpg files from a dir and its subdirs to a newdir - can somebody help with that?
<billybob> Yodude: would probably be a good place to start, if i knew personally, id let you know hwoever, but obvioulsy i dont
<Yodude> thnkx anyway
<billybob> google that is
<unop> Yodude,  install the !w32codecs and mplayer-codecs
<elementz> already tried:  can somebody tell me what is wrong with this line?: 'find wget -name '*.jpg' -exec mv {} /home/wget/000/{} \;'
<elementz> anybody?
<Yodude> does anyone here know where i can AAC and MP3 support
<Yodude> i'm using banshee though
<Onore_e_Gloria> hi
<soundray> elementz: you need to protect the braces: '{}'
<unop> elementz,  you dont need the second {} too
<elementz> kk let me try
<posingaspopular> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<erUSUL> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soundray> elementz: it's generally better to feed find output to mv via xargs
<elementz> soundray, how would i do that?
<burito> how do I remove the mounted partitions from my desktop?
<mydivbot> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Onore_e_Gloria> sorry....it's possible to remove the splash screen in the boot ?
<unop> soundray,  except that xargs is likely to die if the number of args exceeds what it can handle
<Yodude> unop: hey can you give me the name of the packages please?
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know of a fix for not being able to start X after the recent kernel upgrade with nvidia driver?
<unop> !w32codecs | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<soundray> elementz: 'find wget -name \*.jpg -print0 | xargs -i -0 mv '{}' /home/wget/000/'
<Onore_e_Gloria> i want only the "text" line  in the boot
<Ian-C> I guess posiden left?   Just wanted to thank him - followed his suggestion and found a way that worked
<ante_> can somedoby tell me how to put some files into win rar ?
<soundray> unop: no, it is designed to only use the maximum number of args possible per invocation.
<elementz> thx soundray, let me try
<unop> soundray,  nooo, if he has 10,000 pictures there xargs will choke
<zoli2k> is there a channel separate for Ubuntu server?
<Onore_e_Gloria> sorry....it's possible to remove the splash screen in the boot ?
<coNP> zoli2k: yep, #ubuntu-server
<F-nkyMNK> Hello to my fellow Ubuntians!
<zoli2k> thanx
<Yodude> hey i seached synaptic for w32codecs
<Yodude> but i didn't find anything
<jrib> !w32codecs | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ante_> can somedoby tell me how to put some files into win rar ?
<coNP> ante_: you mean creating a rar archive that can be later opened by winrar?
<unop> soundray,  find's exec is better there it just performs that action on each file it enounters, xargs on the other hand tries to compile a command containing the list of files and there's a definite limit to how many args xargs can take (some 2048, i think)
<Yodude> jrib: didn't find it
<Onore_e_Gloria> it's possible to remove the splash screen in the boot ?
<unop> Yodude,  did you add !seveas's repostory? did you read the instructions there?
<ante_> cpNP: yeah, i need make winn rar and put in it some mp3 so i can put it on rapid share
<Yodude> oh no wait
<cake> hey guys, im having a weird problem. i installed latest nvidia ( on latest kernel -11) and now the gfxcard outputs signals on the wrong interface
<Yodude> sorry my bad
<cake> anyone had that before?
<soundray> unop: find's exec will invoke mv once for each argument. xargs will automatically invoke several mv's if and only if the maximum args number is exceeded.
<superkirbyartist> I am looking for Ubuntu music store.
<carlhume> Can anyone give me a hand setting up nVidia dual-head in 6.10?
<posingaspopular> !ubuntu music
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu music - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Onore_e_Gloria> it's possible to remove the splash screen in the boot ?
<cake> it outputs signals on the hdmi interface while the monitor is connected on the dvi..
<posingaspopular> Onore_e_Gloria: yes, but i dont know how
<coNP> Onore_e_Gloria: yep
<Onore_e_Gloria> how can i do?
<coNP> Onore_e_Gloria: you should edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<carlhume> Onore_e_Gloria, if you edit your grub - /boot/grub/menu.lst
<carlhume> Onore_e_Gloria, Remove the quiet splash options next to the kernel you're booting
<elementz> soundray, unop, ok -> done it via xargs now -> is there a way to rename files that are already there? eg foo.jpg already in newdir, so i rename it to foo1.jpg ?
<superkirbyartist> Anyone knows about Linux music stores?
<Onore_e_Gloria> thanks
<Onore_e_Gloria> thank you very much
<posingaspopular> superkirbyartist: is there one?
<posingaspopular> i havent heard of such a thing
<elementz> soundray, unop, i mean before moving it to newdir
<ante_> coNP: ....
<Ian-C> Ante_ - There is a RAR for linux - see http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/70521-linux-rar-command-list.html
<coNP> ante_: sorry?
<ante_> Ian-C: what after that
<superkirbyartist> posingaspopular: Mindawn has barely any songs.  I'm looking for something like Lapster or Rhapsody.
<zoli2k> Hi, can anybody highlight the main differences between ubuntu server and debian?
<cntb> \o PriceChild
<unop> elementz,  i think you need to start a script there
<cntb> PriceChild: PM?
<Ian-C> It points you to two different Linux programs for handling RAR - one by the WinRar people - one not
<elementz> unop, ok thx
<carlhume> cake, Just noticed your nVidia question - are you running dual-head?
<Raging_Hog> Can I install Ubuntu on a 96mb RAM machine? I intend to switch to fluxbox immediately
<billybob> zoli2k: functionality, they are basically the same
<cake> carlhume: no, not at the moment
<ante_> coNP i was talking to u about rar
<cake> i was gonna take the box down to the "tv room" after finishing the config
<posingaspopular> Raging_Hog: yea, but do xubuntu
<soundray> Raging_Hog: yes, you can install the server edition from the alternate CD.
<carlhume> cake, ah, thx - I'm trying to debug my own nVidia problems - I've got it working with ATI, but not nvidia
<cake> but since screen went dead i thought hey maybe its just outputting on the wrong interface and that was the problem indeed
<posingaspopular> its below the suggest limit, but it should work
<carlhume> cake, Nice - Myth?
<soundray> Raging_Hog: yeah, xubuntu is another option
<Ian-C> Raging_Hog - You could try Puppy Linux - it is very small and would run on that size of machine
<cake> carlhume: that was the plan
<cake> :)
* superkirbyartist has just sent a nudge!
<coNP> sorry, ante_, did you get the proper answer
<carlhume> :)
<cake> i dont have any network down there yet so cant finish the config if i have to use the projector as a monitor
<cake> hehe
<Ian-C> Not quite as much available in the way of programs - but an OK distro to start with
<cake> kinda weird
<Raging_Hog> Ian-C, it's going to a person who does't know practically anything about computers. I trust ubuntu to be the safest choice
<cake> maybe u should just go out and buy a hdmi<->dvi connector thingy
* cntb wonders why nudge here
<Raging_Hog> posingaspopular: I lost all the menus with Xubuntu once, don't really trust it. I got them back but she might not who is going to get the system
<ante_> coNP no
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know of a fix for not being able to start X after the recent kernel upgrade with nvidia driver?
<coNP> ante_: could you install rar (enable multiverse repos and install package rar)?
<posingaspopular> Raging_Hog: but you're going to install another distro right after aren't you. its up to you.
<cntb> KenSentMe: this is normal
<Ian-C> Take a look at Puppy - Fred Langa (of the LangaList) swears by it.  And with it's Live CD you can actuall install suff and have a home directory on a Windows machine without makeing a Linux partition
<KenSentMe> cntb: explain
<pbureau> Morning to all
<billybob> Ian-C: you can do that also with edgy
<billybob> dapper too maybe
<Raging_Hog> Ian-C: I've played around a bit with puppy. I'd rather give her something that atleast I know well
<cntb> I am recently studying this and all situations when you are stuck with no X
<cntb> KenSentMe: especially when I deliver a Pc to a client
<pbureau> KennethP,  your previously installesd drivers are nvidia the update is looking at nv as drivers reconfigure the xserver.conf
<KenSentMe> cntb: i know more people have the problem, but i was wondering if a fix is underway?
<soundray> unop: just done a test case - are you interested?
<billybob> http://goodbye-microsoft.com/ <---- there is a link to an executable that installs debian, and i think for edgy also, in a loop file
<Ian-C> billybob - Ok - good to know - but definatly not obvious - not in the easy to find docs for a first time user - I never saw any mention that I could do that
<billybob> ie: it can be run on a windows system
<unop> soundray,  sure
<soundray> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5390/
<cntb> if nvidia is not legacy then : KenSentMe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Ian-C> So I took the plundge and installed on an old small hard drive
<KenSentMe> cntb: i just used the nvidia-glx package, like said in the wiki
<cntb>  KenSentMe i keeep saying that looks like a normal behaviour and is annoying but seems to be by design  KenSentMe
<soundray> billybob: that's not exactly the same as setting up a permanent home inside a file on a Windows partition to support a live system
<cntb> so after upgrade you reinstall nvidia oK? KenSentMe ?
<KenSentMe> cntb: doesn't work
<Ian-C> The Ubunto sister to "Goodbye-microsoft" is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe
<soundray> cntb: are you aware of the recent packaging bugs affecting nvidia?
<cntb> lan-c what goodbye ?
<billybob> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<yommb> join #vmware
<cntb> soundray: no not aware the oher day installed some NVIDIA though on edgy
<soundray> cntb: I guess this recent trouble is what bit KenSentMe, so it's probably no use pointing him to the wiki
<zoli2k> Which version of ubuntu server you recommend? 6.10 or 6.06 LTS?
<billybob> zoli2k: what are you requirements ?
<coNP> zoli2k: for what purposes?
<billybob> 6.10 has better I/O, if say you run a local Samba server or something, 6.06 is supposed to be rock solid
<zoli2k> billybob, coNP: mediawiki, apache, mysql and shell account for students.
<billybob> 6.06
<soundray> zoli2k: 6.06
<cntb> soundray: I say every kernel upgrade brings you back to graphics drivers install. true ?
<coNP> 6.10 for mediawiki and apache and mysql / 6.06 for students
<Ian-C> CNTB - Billybob saw my discussion of PuppyLinux's ability to have a home directory on a Windows machine and said that Ubuntu had a similar ability, sending me to www.goodbyemicrosoft.com (which is Debian Linux) - I looked there and found the link back to the Ubuntu equivalent
<cntb> tyvm lan-c
<billybob> Ian-C: yeah, i havent messed with ti, but ive read about it
<arsentop> anyone any idea whats up with my network-manager?
<arsentop> using edgy 6.10, cant seem to get it to actually load as it appears on the website#
<billybob> Ian-C: its supposed to have some sort of loopback file functrionality, and using grub, fairly neat concept
<zoli2k> coNP: mediwiki is my highest priority. 6.10 because there is a newest version of mediawiki?
<soundray> cntb: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=357767
<KenSentMe> cntb: a sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx didn't solve the problem
* coNP is not sure he would install mediawiki from package
* coNP would probably install 6.06 and use a backported / non-packaged mediawiki
<soundray> KenSentMe: there is a forum discussion about what I think is your problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=357767
<cntb> lan-c http://goodbye-microsoft.com/ brings debian invitation to  install
<billybob> cntb: click on the more info link
<Ian-C> Well I guess since I took the plunge and used an old small hard drive I guess I don't need it any more.  But I have to admit if Ubuntu implemented a similar feature to Puppy (alowing a home directory and installed apps without making a linux partition) I bet there would be a lot more converts
<zoli2k> I will use 6.06 LTS. Thank you for your help.
<billybob> cntb: there is a ubuntu 'sister' link
<KenSentMe> soundray: ok, thanks
<cntb> billybob: give sister link again pls
<billybob> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe
<Ian-C> The Ubunto sister to "Goodbye-microsoft" is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe
<cntb> ok
<billybob> cntb: read the text on that site, last time i looked, not everythign was complete
<Ian-C> Ok - G'night all
* billybob waves
<Yodude> hey is there a sound equalizer for ubuntu?
<Yodude> like the one in iTunes?
<Yodude> please is there a sound equalizer for ubuntu???
<Yodude> i need one please someone help me
<puggy> Anyone know where I can find information on TSM (IBM Tivoli Storage Manager) Client for Ubuntu?
<frogzoo> Yodude: apt-cache search equaliser
<puggy> Yodude: install one of your choice
<frogzoo> Yodude: or just install audacious
<Yodude> do i search synaptic for "equalizer"?
<frogzoo> !audacious | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: A !repository for the Audacious audio player now exists: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<frogzoo> Yodude: that's just a player mind, you'll need to search if you want to do mixing
<cntb> So billybob is install.exe from windows already here ?
<frogzoo> !audacity
<Yodude> now i already have banshee
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<Yodude> i want something i can use with banshee
<Yodude> is there one that i can use with banshee?
<frogzoo> Yodude: search for one that works with banshee or write your own
<erUSUL> Yodude: there is no equalizer for gstreamer (that's waht banshee uses) that i know of
<elementz> can somebody help me with enabling/installing svn?
<hayden> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<newest007> hey there, can someone walk me through installing doom for linux?
<soundray> elementz:
<erUSUL> elementz: sudo pat-get install svn
<Yodude> no there is for gstreamer
<soundray> !subversion | elementz
<ubotu> elementz: subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<Yodude> gstreamer is LADSAP
<Yodude> i found one for that protocol'
<sir_dejavu>  matrix.dal.net
<elementz> thx
<elementz> soundray, ubotu thx
* soundray and ubotu shout: You're welcome!
<Lunar_Lamp> !doom ! newest007
<Lunar_Lamp> !doom | newest007
<ubotu> newest007: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<cntb> elementz ubotu is a bot
<elementz> cntb, lol thx for telling me
<cntb> ubotu not human
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not human - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> !human
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about human - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unop> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> cntb: don't tell, elementz would have found out soon enough ;)
<cntb> so what is the schedule for ubuntu install.exe ? launchpad has it ?
<humbolto> alsa in edgy does not seem to do dmixing by default anymore
<IdleOne> can I get some help with installing virtualbox http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5391/
<erUSUL> ubotu tell IdleOne about virtualbox | IdleOne see priv msg from ubotu
<inception> My sound has just.. disappeared. Anyone has any ideas?
<unop> cntb,  :) http://goodbye-microsoft.com/screenshots/
<erUSUL> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<IdleOne> erUSUL: I know about the site Im getting a module error
<inception> I had to save the system from those Nvidia drivers, and no sound since that..
<cntb> unop tyvm
<erUSUL> IdleOne: the contents of /var/log/vbox-install.log ore?
<erUSUL> are?
* cntb looking at http://goodbye-microsoft.com/screenshots
<hayden> i installed edubuntu-artwork to get the gnome theme it uses, but i also installed the edubuntu gdm theme and usplash, how do i go back to the original ubuntu usplash?
<Lunar_Lamp> !usplash | hayden
<ubotu> hayden: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<IdleOne> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5231/ at bottom
<hayden> ty
<erUSUL> IdleOne: try installing the kernel 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<inception> Noone that can help me getting my sound back? =/ everything works appearantly, except there's no actual sound coming out..
<IdleOne> erUSUL: E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. ( got this error after running the command for installing the kernel )
<erUSUL> IdleOne: try removing it first 'sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox'
<IdleOne> erUSUL: E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<IdleOne> erUSUL: the .deb is on my Desktop
<inception> okies, no help to get =/
<dfd> hello
<frogzoo> inception: somewhere you have a mute - sound -> prefs -> volume control - check file -> audio devices & edit -> preferences
<erUSUL> IdleOne: try 'sudo cp *.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/' and run again the thing...
<IdleOne> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5392/
<llama32> i'm currently on dialup, and i'm looking to switch to ADSL. i don't really know what the situation with ADSL modems are on linux - is it likely that if i go for a plan with the modem supplied by the ISP that it'll work fine on linux/ubuntu?
<dfd> I'm having problems with my sound card. I'm using ubuntu unstable.. my sound card has always worked correctly but from last upgrade it doesn't. I can't see any error messages anywhere.. gnome control center audio finds the sound card (it appears in the drop down list as "Ensoniq AudioPCI (Alsa mixer)"). What should I look for?
<IdleOne> !adsl | llama32
<ubotu> llama32: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<erUSUL> IdleOne: try a reinstall then... 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox'
<coNP> erUSUL, IdleOne I guess that does not work, try to install via dpkg --install <.deb files>
<Svish> !boring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dfd> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dfd> :)
<chris_> !svish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arphetic> Hiya, I'm running Ubuntu (with gnome) and I got this error on the right of my scream. It says Details and Hide. Though when I press Hide, it doesnt respons/go away, I just cant get the msg away... What can I do?
<coNP> !swish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> coNP: well all that mess began with that same comand (the perils of third party debs)
<coNP> erUSUL: okay, I see
<IdleOne> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5393 erUSUL coNP
<arphetic> A new msg just showed up, it now says Hide all, details, hide
<chris_> !svish = a boring fella
<arphetic> but none respond
<chris_> !svish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coNP> what is svish, chris_ ?
<Svish> svish is me
<Svish> and im bored
<coNP> Svish: sorry :)
<chris_> coNP: answer :)
<Svish> :p
<iturk> hi there guys i am trying to connect to a router modem wireless! my windows computer its already connected but my ubuntu nothing. How can i see which wireless access point did i can connect ?
<IdleOne> Svish: play with ubotu in #ubuntu-bots or via /msg :)
<Svish> i did
<Svish> well.. the msg only worked once..
<Svish> do you have to /msg ubotu !something, or can you chat directly with ubotu as well? and just write !something
<IdleOne> erUSUL: coNP is there anyway to force the removal/purge of the package?
<arphetic> Hiya, I'm running Ubuntu (with gnome) and I got this error on the right of my scream. It says Details and Hide. Though when I press Hide, it doesnt respons/go away, I just cant get the msg away... What can I do?
<mandrill> !ubotu > svish
<erUSUL> IdleOne: i think we are stuck in a catch-22 situation
<furryballs> IdleOne: man apt-get
<mandrill> svish: did you get that?
<IdleOne> erUSUL: dont say that:/
<Bieleke> wow.... huge community in here
<Bieleke> very nice
<Bieleke> hope somebody can help
<IdleOne> heya Bieleke
<coNP> erUsul, IdleOne: yep, but it is some error in some script; you have to locate that
<Svish> mandrill: yes
<erUSUL> IdleOne: there is the -f switch...
<mohtady> hey
<mohtady> ppl
<chris_> Bieleke: none of us have a clue
<Svish> mandrill: wish I could browse my brain :(
<iturk> did someone here its connected to a wireless access point ?
<mohtady> am ubuntu user
<mohtady> lol
<mohtady> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Bieleke> i downloaded elementree source code (python module) and compiled it
<mandrill> svish: one day...
<arphetic> mohtady: need attention?
<boom> who help me pls ... i have a Fat32 partition ... and my Ubuntu doesnt recognize
<boom> please pm me
<Bieleke> that builded a build dir into the unpacked elementree folder
<mohtady> yes i have alot of Questions
<arphetic> boom: it doesnt recognise it, or it doesnt mount it?
<IdleOne> erUSUL: dpkg -purge -f virtualbox?
<mohtady> yes i have alot of Questions
<Bieleke> now... where do i have to put those files ?
<mohtady> yes i have alot of Questions
<mohtady> yes i have alot of Questions
<arphetic> Ye so do I, no reason to spam
<mohtady> yes i have alot of Questions
<mohtady> yes i have alot of Questions
<Svish> what is that freenodeserv thingy or what it was called that pops up everytime I connect here?
<arphetic> pls, could someone kick him
<boom> it doesn`t mount it:)
<mohtady> lol
<IdleOne> mohtady: stop repeating
<mohtady> k :(
<arphetic> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<unop> IdleOne,  you'll need to get that kernel module installed .. the one in the error message
<arphetic> !fat32 > boom
<mandrill> svish: its the window for server messages and any comms that start with <yourname>:.
<arphetic> !fat32 -> boom
<arphetic> pitty you cant send the info to a certain user :<
<unop> IdleOne,  can i ask why you are manually installing here? what's wrong with the repositories and apt-get/aptitude?
<IdleOne> unop: virtualbox isnt in the repos
<mandrill> svish: though your probably better off asking about the intricacies of IRC in an IRC help channel.
<erUSUL> arphetic: you can not??
<christof-kr> how do i remove the weather calendars from evolution? this is useless and clutters my contact categories
<erUSUL> !ubotu > arphetic
<christof-kr> i already disabled the plugin, but the entries in the contact categories don't go away
<arphetic> okey :0
<arphetic> !fat32 > arphetic
<boom> arphetic please pm me
<erUSUL> ubotu tell arphetic about ubotu | arphetic see priv msg from ubotu
<arphetic> boom
<arphetic> !fat32 > boom
<unop> IdleOne,  ok, so where have you got this virtualbox .deb from?
<DjBrix> Hi how can i fix large amount of broken packages without synaptic
<arphetic> Hiya, I'm running Ubuntu (with gnome) and I got this error on the right of my scream. It says Details and Hide. Though when I press Hide, it doesnt respons/go away, I just cant get the msg away... What can I do?
<IdleOne> !virtualbox > unop
<IdleOne> unop: from there
<Svish> mandrill: thats true.. but I didnt know that an irc channel existed :p well.. of course it does.. but im not a regular irc user, and the only channels I know about is this one and the one about gaim :P
<unop> DjBrix,  use this command - sudo aptitude install -f
<boom> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<boom> what
<boom> ?
<boom> aha
<boom> ok
<boom> 10x
<mohtady> any one like to meet me
<arphetic> eh?
<arphetic> 10x?
<danno> anybody had any luck with vmware running guest xp off a raw disk (dual boot)?
<IdleOne> 10x = ten x = thanks
<arphetic> no, mohtady, you joined in as a retard, I dont feel like helping you
<erUSUL> mohtady: if you have question ask the channel (one at a time ;))
<arphetic> Lol okey IdleOne xD
<arphetic> Do not ask to ask, just ask ;)
<IdleOne> arphetic: to many years on irc larning how not to type correctly I guess lol
<arphetic> Ye, Im active on IRC quite some time now as well, but I didnt know that1 ;)
<mohtady> how to play rm
<DjBrix> thanks
<arphetic> in console: rm -?
<mohtady> i wana listen to some songs
<arphetic> terminal/shell I mean btw
<mohtady> i cant in ubuntu
<furryballs> mohtady: put it in your mom, and press play.
<erUSUL> ubotu tell mohtady about mp3 | mohtady see priv msg from ubotu
<arphetic> mohtady: sudo apt-get xmms
<arphetic> imo
<mohtady> am 2 2 2 lost am so lost god
<mohtady> shall i get back XP
<arphetic> erUSUL, or anyone else, you have a solution to my problem as well? :P
<unop> IdleOne,  do you have an existing virtual box installed there?
<erUSUL> arphetic: which is?
<arphetic> hold on scrolling up again:p
<arphetic> Hiya, I'm running Ubuntu (with gnome) and I got this error on the right of my scream. It says Details and Hide. Though when I press Hide, it doesnt respons/go away, I just cant get the msg away... What can I do?
<mandrill> svish: no worries, having a look at the channel list I can't see an IRC channel. which is odd. though If you ask around someone should be able to point you in the right direction.
<arphetic> that one :)
<adriansU> salve, c' qualche italiano che puo' dedicarmi qualche secondo che sono un novizio di linux?
<mandrill> !IRC > svish
<mandrill> !IRC|mandrill
<chris_> arphetic: what is the error?
<IdleOne> unop: first attemtp at installing virtualboc
<IdleOne> x
<arphetic> The error is Disk read error blablabla some file, no such file or directory
<arphetic> actually a quite random error, but the point is, I cant get it away
<mohtady> everything is opend with Quanta ? why? every page I tryed to open
<unop> IdleOne,  well its failing because a kernel module required by virtual box is not available -- and the webpage doesnt list any prerequisites
<frogzoo> arphetic: check /var/log/messages for scsi timeouts
<mohtady> everything is opend with Quanta ? why? every page I tryed to open
<IdleOne> unop: LjL told me yesterday to install linux-headers-generic but when I try I get an error about virtualbox
<unop> IdleOne, ok, lets see those errors then
<erUSUL> arphetic: as frogzoo points out you will have to check log files to see the root of the error...
<IdleOne> gimme a sec
<mohtady> bye
<arphetic> erUSUL, frogzoo hold on, checking the logfile
<arphetic> Feb 12 09:36:57 localhost -- MARK --
<erUSUL> unop: as i told IdleOne, a catch-22 situation caused by a bad builded deb package :(
<arphetic> I think this is the one
<IdleOne> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5394/
<unop> erUSUL,  I'm not sure i follow you
<unop> erUSUL,  come again
<erUSUL> arphetic: and you do not know what app if any is causing the error or which files it reports missing
<IdleOne> erUSUL: is saying Im stuck in a jam and hopes I dont need to reinstall ubuntu :/
<arphetic> its missing a .pdf file
<arphetic> well, I think I moved it on opening
<arphetic> The programm opened, but I closed it, I cant press details btw
<OrTigaS> hi just wondering why my partition drive shows "_png" supposed to be "hdb"
<frogzoo> !enter | arphetic
<ubotu> arphetic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arphetic> Yeah sorry, automatism ;)
<unop> IdleOne,  well, it definitely looks to me like virtualbox is registered as installed but definitely failed -- what does this return - dpkg -l | grep -i virtual
<erUSUL> unop: he can not install virtualbox beacause he can not build the module, he can not build the module because he does not have linux-headers and bulid-essential he can not install those because he can not uninstall virtualbox which is blocking apt he can not uninstall virtualbox becouse he can not install it properly goto beginning
<OrTigaS> hi just wondering why my partition drive shows "_png" supposed to be "hdb" on desktop
<IdleOne> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5395/
<markud> ok jestem
<markud> gnome mam
<markud> na awaryjnym teraz
<unop> erUSUL, right ok, i get you now
<IdleOne> erUSUL: I have build-essential
<unop> IdleOne,  well, virtualbox has a botched install as you can see there --- try this - sudo aptitude purge virtualbox
<Nanoer> hi
<Bieleke> problem fixed with the build of elementtree
<erUSUL> IdleOne: yes but you do not have linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<arphetic> You guys dont know what I can do about it either?
<Eons> hi, i'd like to monitor firefox http request
<IdleOne> unop: virtualbox error again
<Bieleke> when you do an install "python setup.py install" elementtree is automaticly installed for you.
<Eons> how can i do that? i was told to use ettercap, but it seems to me an overkill
<unop> IdleOne,  ok, run this command, and if it fails, show me the output of both -- sudo dpkg --purge virtualbox
<joe_schmo> guys, I wasn't prompted to enter a root password when I installed ubuntu ? ... is that possible ?
<unop> joe_schmo,  ubuntu doesnt use the root account (usually)
<Eons> joe_schmo: you don't need root account
<Eons> you have to use sudo
<Eons> uhm
<Eons> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<IdleOne> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5396/
<chris_> joe_schmo: if you want to create a root user password, just # sudo passwd
<Bieleke> that's not what he asks :-)
<erUSUL> Eons: well a sniffer is the natural choice... maybe you can set up a proxy that echoes the requests...
<arphetic> Eons, you could use a FireFox plugin for that one
<arnducky> chris that can &#@ with gksudo (Gnome and other GTK dependant stoff) and ksudo
<joe_schmo> Eons: lol
<chris_> joe_schmo: an yes, thats perfectly normal for the install, since it sets your user up as a sudo user during instal
<arphetic> joe_schmo:  use the password you entered for your first user (I think)
<arnducky> I recommend learning how sudoers works and carefully editing it if you're going to use a w00t password in Ubuntu
<padnix> anybody know how the resume function in wget works?
<erUSUL> padnix: you add a -c switch
<arphetic> !wget
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 226 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<Eons> arphetic: uhm, an extension migth work - or maybe i'll just switch to links =P
<arnducky> !jigdo
<ubotu> jigdo: GTK+ download manager (beta version). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.3-1 (edgy), package size 187 kB, installed size 440 kB
<frogzoo> padnix: from timestamps, & the http headers
<padnix> erUSUL; and then if my download fails, and i need to start over?
<nutellol> but yesterday wget did't resume anything, only start from zero :(
<padnix> erUSUL: same story, same file, same dir?
<arphetic> links is ok too, but firefox is more practical I think
<arnducky> BS  ubotu is wrong (or at least misleading) there!
<erUSUL> padnix: that's when you use the -c switch
<unop> IdleOne,  bahh, you cant have gotten into a worse circular-dependency problem -- I think you need to manually remove all the files in this package -- does this return anything -- dpkg -L virtualbox
<padnix> erUSUL: muchos grazias
<erUSUL> padnix: wget -c url (in the same dir)
<arphetic> how can I change to desktop 2 3 or 4 using keyboard?
<padnix> :-) thanx man
<frogzoo> padnix: if the server doesn't support http 1.1, resume won't work
<dammitman> how can obtain missing libraries?
<OrTigaS> hi just wondering why my partition drive shows "_png" supposed to be "hdb5" on my desktop?
<erUSUL> padnix: in spanish it's 'muchas gracias' (my native tongue)
<IdleOne> unop: very long list of dir/files
<nutellol> ok frogzoo ,but yesterday wget -c url add the entire file to the previus piesce
<unop> arphetic,  ctrl+alt+<arrow_keys> .. i think you mean workspaces not desktops, right?
<arphetic> dammitman: via apt-get (or synoptek/adapt)
<nutellol> *piece
<erUSUL> OrTigaS: it is a fat32 drive? maybe it labelled
<joe_schmo> I need to resync the system clock on start up. Which start up file should I put my statement in ?
<joe_schmo> echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq
<arphetic> Thanks, and yes I ment workspaces ;)
<nutellol> and build a monster iso :(
<dammitman> apt get? is that a terminal command
<erUSUL> joe_schmo: /etc/init.d/rc.local
<joe_schmo> k thanks
<albacker> whats the latest ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> joe_schmo: or it was /etc/rc.local  ??
<IdleOne> albacker: 6.10
<rinman> anyone: I have a fresh install and need a tool (GUI prefered) to set up my firewall, got any suggestions? the suggestions made in the "Firewall Configuration" part of the docs are programms that are not installed and that I can't find in aptiude...
<chris_> arnducky: maybe he's not using Gnome or even KDE for that matter, I don't use any of that X crap on my Linux servers
<erUSUL> albacker: 6.10 edgy
<unop> IdleOne,   ok,  sudo sh -c "dpkg -L virtualbox | xargs rm -rf"
<erUSUL> ubotu tell rinman about firewall | rinman see priv msg from ubotu
<albacker> IdleOne, erUSUL what about festy or smth ?
<OrTigaS> erUSUL:  yea its fat32
<OrTigaS> but before its shows hdb5
<erUSUL> albacker: feisty is not stable yet
<unop> IdleOne,  be right back
<albacker> erUSUL, it's not worth downloading it ?
<ahanix0258793146> hello ppl
<erUSUL> albacker: do not know haven't tried it ask in #ubuntu+1
<ahanix0258793146> is thee a way to play *wmv files in totem
<ompaul> !restricted | ahanix0258793146
<ubotu> ahanix0258793146: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IdleOne> rm: cannot remove `.' or `..'
<ahanix0258793146> ty
<erUSUL> ahanix0258793146: install w32codecs and gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<IdleOne> unop: rm: cannot remove `.' or `..'
<ompaul> IdleOne, well . is where you are and .. is the one above
<ardchoille> Seveas: You around?
<OrTigaS> erUSUL:  what can i do to change the drive name to hdb5?
<Arcad3> i someone here using Bery?:)
<ardchoille> Is anyone esle able to access the Seveas repo right now?
<frogzoo> Arcad3: better luck -> #ubuntu-xgl
<ardchoille> @w32codecs
<IdleOne> ompaul: ok but what does that mean it tried to remove current directory?
<ardchoille> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<frogzoo> OrTigaS: you don't change the drive names, why would you want to?
<phatrabbit> HI, i installed envy and ran it in the terminal and uninstalled nvidia drivers and restarted x server
<erUSUL> OrTigaS: do not know what is going on exactly so i can not help you much
<ardchoille> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phatrabbit> and i dont even have nivida graphics card
<IdleOne> I have to do something be back in like 15 minutes :/
<erUSUL> ardchoille: yes, it is a mirror problem...
<OrTigaS> frogzoo: its say "_PNG" supposed to be "hdb5"
<phatrabbit> and it seems enable ubuntu to search for my graphics card again and i could change my resolution
<OrTigaS> i dont know why it happens like thats
<OrTigaS> that*
<phatrabbit> after i restarted again my resolution went to defualt
<phatrabbit> how can i kick ubuntu to l;ook for my vid drivers again automitcally
<erUSUL> ubotu tell phatrabbit about fixres | phatrabbit see priv msg from ubotu
<ardchoille> erUSUL: Ok, thanks
<frogzoo> OrTigaS: what say hdb5?
<phatrabbit> ok ta
<ompaul> IdleOne, the command that was issued tried to
<chris_> !enter | phatrabbit
<ubotu> phatrabbit: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<OrTigaS> frogzoo: my drive
<OrTigaS> its "show"
<frogzoo> OrTigaS: I have no idea what your problem is
<OrTigaS> show=shows
<OrTigaS> hi just wondering why my partition drive shows "_png" supposed to be "hdb5" on desktop
<chris_> OrTigaS: maybe you renamed it??
<unop> IdleOne,  what does this return now - for i in `dpkg -L virtualbox`; do [ -e $i ]  && echo $i; done
<Yodude> hey i couldn't get any equalizer to work with ubuntu
<Yodude> does anybody know any good sound equalizer?
<arnducky> Where can I find checksums for the new DVD ISOs?
<unop> Yodude,  i should imagine it's down to the individual sound application to control it's own equalizers
<arphetic> Yodude: for a mediaplayer?
<arnducky> the last one I burnt had 125 errors when I booted the verification app
<OrTigaS> chris_:  i did not
<Yodude> yes
<Yodude> for banshee
<Yodude> it doesn't have a built in equalizer and i need one for my sound system
<OrTigaS> how to fix that error drive name?
<Yodude> there isn't?
<arphetic> But, what does Ubuntu have to do with that? I think you need a banshee plugin, or an other player (XMMS for example)
<chris_> arnducky: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/MD5SUMS
<unop> IdleOne,  you about?
<arnducky> chris that's not a secure site though
<arnducky> and I need checksums for Edgy not Dapper/LTS
<tj239> is there an app that allows you to set for instance, number of colors  for the screensaver ?
<CrummyGummy> Grrr, upgrading to edgy just borked my server. All of my custom scripts that start with #!/bin/sh stopped working.
<unop> arnducky,  well, if the md5sum of your ISO matches the one from the site, you can be guaranteed it is legitimate
<arnducky> do you know of an SSL site that has Edgy DVD checksums?
<Yodude> i'm thinking of just running iTunes itself with Wine
<chris_> arnducky: http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu/edgy/MD5SUMS.gpg
<Yodude> there is no media player on ANY platform that can compare to it
<unop> arnducky,  SSL is only a secure transport -- an illegitimate site could use SSL, and that does not mean the info you get is legitimate
<Lunar_Lamp> Yodude, I genuinely prefer amarok - if for no other reason than it has a "stop" button!
<marinosi> hello..i want to know if there is any ppp frontend for gnome like kppp for kde.I just installed ubuntu..
<chris_> arnducky: why the hell would you need a secure site for a md5 file?
<padnix> my local sportsclub just asked me to install ubuntu on 6 of their desktops.. for web-use, such as surfing email and watching pR0n latenite... whats your guys opinion? should I?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-457b3956.dyn.optonline.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<phatrabbit> im glad this channel is here u guys are great
<tj239> is there an app that allows you to set for instance, number of squares for the Cube Storm screensaver ?
<padnix> I'll take that as a no
<phatrabbit> thanks for the help
<arnducky> well, SSL also provides non-repudiation and a .crl checking facility through the referee CA, so unless it's  a self-signed cert any malware can be definitely traced back to the source.  This leads me to believe server admins -- who don't want the  hassles involved, will not allow just any Joe student to upload malware or substitutionary checksums for malware wherever it may be distributed from.
<chris_> OrTigaS: Is this actually creating some kind of issue for you?
<marinosi> hello..i want to know if there is any ppp frontend for gnome like kppp for kde.I just installed ubuntu..
<Hobbsee> Anti-Tedd: there you go
<Anti-Tedd> Horray for Hobbsee!
<tj239> is there an app that allows you to set for instance, the photo directory for the F Spot screensaver ?
<Anti-Tedd> Now I won't take your kidney to sell on the black market.
<Hobbsee> Anti-Tedd: good.  you couldnt anyway
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<arnducky> chris_: this is also the position of the ubuntu.com on the matter
<Anti-Tedd> Somebody beat me to it?
<chris_> arnducky: that makes no sense whatso-ever.. maybe you should unplug from the internet if your so paranoid
<OrTigaS> "_PNG"  <---this is what it shows on my other partition that supposed to be "hdb5"
<OrTigaS> its a FAT32
<unop> arnducky,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<OrTigaS> do i need to reformat the partition drive?
<OrTigaS> to correct that error?
<tj239> is there an app that allows you to set for instance, the background from pink to midnight blue for the Fuzzy Flakes screensaver ?
<chris_> OrTigaS: I couldnt say without knowing more about the problem
<OrTigaS> chris_:  it just happen when i open my PC
<OrTigaS> i dont know why its happen like that
<chris_> OrTigaS: so, what exactly is this drive thats got the wrong name, more info on what the problem is here is actually needed
<OrTigaS> the only thing i did is transfer some movie files
* tj239 thinks he's expressed himself sufficiently and now patiently waits...
<Arjuna> I'm having problems getting the torrent for edubuntu live dvd
<OrTigaS> just wondering why my partition drive shows "_PNG" supposed to be "hdb5"
<Arjuna> the tracker keeps dropping me
<chris_> Arjuna: why not just use the normal download then
<Arjuna> anbody know if this is a temporary problem with the tracker, or should I' quit and go somewhere else for a copy?
<unop> arnducky,  i know what you are saying about SSL and the issue about the source of software .. but you're interested in GPG here not SSL, the way gpg works, if you can verify that the key belongs to the right party, you shouldnt mind where you got the key from
<Arjuna> normal download... html "save to disk" you mean?
<arnducky> chris_ please don't get personal -- your ignorance is showing.  I just had corrupted ISO's from two different sites so, just to avoid corrupt software I want appropriate checksums.  If you don't agree keep it to yourself because what I said is exactly  what the Official Ubuntu documentation recomends -- getting a checksum from a clean source.   Or have you forgotten that there a great many people out there who (for one reason or anot
<Arjuna> Alright, I was kinda hoping I simply had connected to a tracker that was dying, and someone would tell me the good track to connect to.
<Arjuna> Oh, well 2 days wasted.
<arnducky> unop: keyserver?
<chris_> arnducky: your asking me to not get personal, then you call me ignorant in the next breath..?
<fredl> wow, big words here :)
<unop> arnducky, gpg handles that automatically -- i think it's one of the mit.edu/pgp.net ones
<arnducky> unop I thought the gpg keys came with the DVD or CD and since everything I have is downloaded (and failing MD5 checksum comparisons) I don't know what to do.
<michaelpo> !libdvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arjuna> [sigh]  2 days wasted
<hdibani> hi everybody, i am running Feisty on my laptop, yesterday i have updated my x11 and now it crashes on me whenever i start something with 3d. the xorg.log file does not contain any errors and i did not see any core files. does anybody know how  where else i should be looking?
<unop> arnducky,  yea, a pgp signature and the person's/party's public key is provided with the CD, you then verify that the PGP signature belongs to the person who claims to have signed it using his public key -- the link i gave you has the procedure
<arnducky> unop, what's the key field so I can query the keyserver?    I *am* getting corrupt software -- maybe it's just transmission errors, but it still is a problem that needs to be solved.
<erUSUL> hdibani: ask in #ubuntu+1 for feisty problems, thanks
<hdibani> erUSUL: thanks
<Tedd_> Can somebody tell me why, while upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10 my speed fluxuates so much?
<arnducky> unop, are all packages on an Ubuntu CD individually signed with the official Ubuntu key?
<erUSUL> Tedd_: download speed?
<Tedd_> It'll go from 75k/s to 5746/s to 22.5k/s to 303k/s.
<unop> arnducky,  yes
<Tedd_> erUSUL, yep
<pbureau> michaelpo, try libdvdcss
<tomtas> Can anyone give me some pointers upon choosing a laptop ?
<Tedd_> Like right now it's on "2 Days 9 Hours" and it'll go to "32 Minutes" and then "3 Hours" and so on
<Tedd_> It's on a wireless laptop if that could be the issues
<unop> arnducky,  well, i dunno if they all signed using the same key -- but whoever has signed packages in the CD definitely belongs to ubuntu, you can verify that too
<frogzoo> Tedd_: cos you're sharing server hdd b/w with everyone else
<ahanix0258793146> can anyone tell me why "deb" command does not work in ubuntu........i mean it is debian based, no?
<chris_> arnducky: if your frustrated I understand, but I offered help to you an responded about it not being a secure site, if your worried the MD5 file will not have the correct checksum by some malicious act, then a secure site will not change that fact at all.. what you want is more like gpg.. I suggest you do some homework before calling people ignorant.
<arnducky> unop I scrolled back and found the link, but thanks for poting it twice.  I'm reading it now -- TYVM
<frogzoo> Tedd_: well try a wired connection & see
<michaelpo> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<pbureau> Tedd, try using wired connection if it doesnt fluctuate then its the wireless connection, otherwize its a busy server with "busy" moments
<Tedd_> frogzoo, I did this on another computer last week and it maintained at a constant stream of 300k/s.
<michaelpo> !libdvdcss2
<Tedd_> I don't think it's that- it wouldn't cause it to flux this much.
<arnducky> chris_ do you think you can bring yourself to just *drop it*
<frogzoo> Tedd_: are you using infra or adhoc wireless setup?
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know how i can connect a second harddisk to Windows XP in VMWare. I created a vmdk with qemu-img, and referred to it in the vmx file, but Windows doesn't see the disk.
<Tedd_> frogzoo, not sure
<michaelpo> pbureau: thanks
<chris_> arnducky: PS, if you are having trouble with a download, perhaps you should check into a torrent.. torrent will check files as they download an redownload anything that gets corrupted
<tomtas> Anybody good with laptop compability towards Ubuntu? I have 2 laptops but can't decide which one to purshase.
<frogzoo> Tedd_: maybe check that, using adhoc will cause b/w issues
<oggy> WOW these gdesklets are cool
<oggy> nice
<frogzoo> !hardware } tomtas
<chris_> arnducky: excuse me, but you did start this, not me, I dont quite see what your asking me to drop?
<oggy> ubuntu is very interesting
<frogzoo> !hardware | tomtas
<ubotu> tomtas: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Tedd_> frogzoo, how can I find out?
<frogzoo> Tedd_: ap docs
<Tedd_> I'll search the ubuntuwiki then...
<arnducky> chris I already got the solution I needed from unop and the ISO are already here -- I just need to verify them since THE LAST TWO ISOs THAT I GOT FAILED checksum comparison.  NOW can we JUST DROP IT kthnxplsbye.
<chris_> arnducky: wow, your so juvenile! I'm shocked
<chris_> arnducky: you come here asking for help an insult those that try to help yo
<frogzoo> lol
<chris_> sorry folks... scroll up if you dont mind an tell me honestly if I was so out of line about this whole thing..
<janey> wow, issues
<janey> frankly i liked your torrent suggestion
<chris_> I felt I was offering him some help when he proceeded with the name calling at me.. maybe I am wrong ..
<chris_> he must be a Microsoft employee
<pbureau> chris_, be the adult and put him on ignore and forget the whole thing man
<tomtas> Guess it was easy deciding which laptop to choose, the 2nd one was not even in the chart :P
<chris_> pbureau: he left the channel.. or I would have shut up already
<frogzoo> tomtas: there ya go
<chris_> pbureau: I was still just getting over the shock of it all still I guess :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com*]  by ChanServ
<sherlock> =-[] ] ] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<tomtas> Intel Core 2 Duo T5600 compared to  Intel Core Duo T2400 ?
<Kaso> So the last batch of updates that i downloaded(i think) that used the 2.5.17-11 kernel seems to have destroyed my ubuntu, it dies part-way through boot with these errors all i can spot: http://www.pastey.net/6470 Any ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [+e *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-f8f082d1f372632f]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<pbureau> Remember Dual core will only be officially supported on the Feisty version of Ubuntu, something to keep in mind'
<fredl> Hmm, should a firewall script enable IP forwarding.... I don't think so huh?
<fredl> that's more something a NAT script should do, right?
<pbureau> Kaso, there was a bad update batch yes.... reinstall :(
<Kaso> damnit
<Kaso> that sucks
<tomtas> pbureau, are you sure? seems somebody tested that laptop with edgy
<oggy> WOW these gdesklets are cool
<Kaso> if i re-install over my current installation how much of my customisations will i lose? things like my SATA raid support, etc etc
<Anti-Tedd> Hmm...
<fredl> gdesklets?
<ron_o> fredl: eyecandy
<Kit33> Hi. I'm having some trouble. I installed Ubuntu 6.10, edgy, about 2 weeks ago, and it has worked fine up until now.
<ron_o> they also are really hard on the system resources.
<Kit33> But recently I have gotten errors trying to install updates, and using the Package Manager.
<fredl> hmm I just apt-get'ed gdesklets but don't see a thing :P
<frogzoo> pbureau: it's broken for everyone or just some hardware?
<pbureau> tomtas, still doesnt mean the functionality of the dual core is working completly as prescribed.
<Anti-Tedd> Kit33, such as?
<Kit33> When I want to use it, It says "E: Malformed line 6 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)" and "E: The list of sources could not be read.".
<Yodude> hey can somebody help me with my nvidida driver?
<ron_o> fredl: use synsptic or aptitude. The binary might not be called exactly that.
<Anti-Tedd> Kit33: Pastebin your Sources.List please
<fredl> aren't desklets those tiny programs in the panel that use HUGE amounts of memory?
<pbureau> frogzoo,  I don't know, but I got  lucky because I got zero problems, but then again I dont have an ATI/Nvidia card and I rtun a basic gnome, no themes and other crap I dont need, I just use this reliable old PIII for  email/web browsing and web editing. :)
<ron_o> not in the panel but on your desktop and they use more processing power than memory. Lots of processing power.
<oggy> isnt there a program that will let you take a movie of your desktop
<oggy> dmdesktop?
<Yodude> i've download the nvidia-glx packge from synaptic
<LjL> !istanbul   |oggy
<ubotu> oggy: istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<furryballs> oggy: recordmydesdktop is good.
<Yodude> but when i enter the command "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" i get this error:
<tomtas> How does Intel GMA 950 work and what drivers do I use for that card ?
<oggy> which is better istanbul or recordmydesktop?
<Yodude> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<frogzoo> pbureau: well I'm feeling smug cos I have an ATI but the new kernel was held back due to an apt bug...
<LjL> Yodude: tried rebooting afetr installing the driver?
<ron_o> furryballs: I like takeashotofmyass better. ;->
<Kit33> Okay...can you link me to a place that will tell me how to do that? I'm real new to this right now... Sorry...
<Yodude> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Yodude> yes
<Anti-Tedd> Kit33, we were all there once, no worries
<pbureau> frogzoo, oh yeah that is true.... then released it, create a havock with nvidia users, locked it back re-released it... blah blah
<entotre> Could anyone tell me how to change the screen resolution to 1280x820 ?
<furryballs> ron_o: Yep, that's a good one too. >:3
<Yodude> acutally ubuntu told me to reboot
<LjL> Yodude: where have you taken the driver from? are you using edgy? there was a kernel update a couple of days ago, that breaks nvidia drivers from repositorise that havent been updated
<frogzoo> entotre: not 1280x800 ? anyways...
<frogzoo> !fixres | entotre
<ubotu> entotre: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Yodude> i'm using edgy but i didn't update my system since i installed
<entotre> thanks
<Yodude> i got my driver from the repository
* frogzoo smacks Yodude with a big fish
<frogzoo> Yodude: you should at least update for the security fixes
<tomtas> Anyone have a Intel GMA 950 working properly with ubuntu ?
<Yodude> well yeah but i need a day for that
<Yodude> 'my connec tion is slow
<infidel> is there a program to encrypt and password protect files on your desktop?
<Yodude> anyways
<Yodude> why am i getting this error?
<Yodude> i really need this driver you know
<phatrabbit> hello a bot gave me some info on fixing my resolution problem b4 and i had to restart to try somthing
<Yodude> what should i do?
<phatrabbit> can i get the link again please
<LjL> infidel: on KDE i can use KGPG, i believe the GNOME GPG thingie should do that as well... now what's it called, though
<Kit33> Yes, sorry for takeing so long. Not fast with a keybord.
<Kit33> Now I have the sources.list up, what do I do with it?
<infidel> LjL, ok i'll check into it thanks
<michaelpo> what is the webpage address for the development progress and status of 7.04?
<michaelpo> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Anti-Tedd> !pastebin Kit33
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin kit33 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anti-Tedd> !ubotu pastebin Kit33
<mandrill> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<axisys> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Anti-Tedd> !pb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anti-Tedd> grr
<tuskernini> Kit33, is someone helping you?
<LjL> !seahorse > infidel
<phatrabbit> hello a bot gave me some info on fixing my resolution problem b4 and i had to restart to try somthing
<Anti-Tedd> tuskernini, I'm attemptin'
<phatrabbit> can i get the link again please
<Yodude> does anybody know why am i getting erros installing an nvidia-glx driver?
<ron_o> LjL: me believes it's called GPGP
<tuskernini> Anti-Tedd, cool just wondering
<Xoss> how can i open .chm files in ubuntu??
<ron_o> Xoss: you need xchm
<Xoss> ok, thnks
<Anti-Tedd> Kit33, copy your sources.list and go here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/   and put it in and send me the link
<arphetic> what is recursive retrieving (in wget)?
<LjL> infidel: oh, seahorse it's called
<infidel> LjL, cool thanks
<fiberchunks> !fixres | phatrabbit
<ubotu> phatrabbit: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tuskernini> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fiberchunks> that it?
<soundray> arphetic: wget follows the links in the pages it retrieves and gets those pages, too
<soundray> arphetic: use -l to avoid downloading the entire internet ;)
<phatrabbit> thanks
<unop> arphetic,  if http://yahoo.com has index.html/ index.jpg index.php, etc .. wget -r http://yahoo.com/ gets all of them
<arphetic> wget *
<arphetic> >.<
<LjL> infidel, ron_o: yes, i see there's gpgp too. probably worth trying both - though the one i heard mentioned most often in here was seahorse
<unop> s/\///
<Anti-Tedd> Grrr, it just won't stop fluctuating so damn much.
<Kit33> This is the link (If I did it right.): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5404/
<Anti-Tedd> Kit33, perfect. Gimme a sec and I'll take a look.
<unop> arphetic,  it's like  ls -R ~/ .. it lists all files in that location and every subdir underneath it .. it processes every directory in it recursively
<darrint> How do I run module-assistant for the kernel I just upgraded to (before booting into it)
<Anti-Tedd> Kit33: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove line 6
<Anti-Tedd> save, close
<Anti-Tedd> restart
<Anti-Tedd> you should be fine now
<arphetic> unop: yeah I figured out thanks :)
<kgalens> can anyone tell me the general unix command to count remaining inodes?
<tuskernini> Kit33, or just put a # infront of line 6 and save
<Anti-Tedd> tuskernini, why #? it's better to delete it, unless you're a COMMUNIST
<Anti-Tedd> you're not, are you?
<tuskernini> Anti-Tedd, haha...
<Anti-Tedd> You're Russian, aren't you?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Anti-Tedd> Kit33, don't listen to Red Scare there.
<Anti-Tedd> Bah. Fine.
<tuskernini> Anti-Tedd, i would do the # i dont allways have internet...
<Kit33> I'll remove it. Thank you.
<Anti-Tedd> 'sall good. I'm too busy trying to get my ubuntu update at a steady speed and not 111kb/s to 8123 bits per sec.
<Kit33> It works now. Thank you very much! Bye!
<fiXXXerMet> I had a raid 1 array.  One of the drives failed, and now the distro won't load at all.  I've attached the two original drives, each 80GB, and 2 200GB drives, to a machine, and booted into the ubuntu live CD.  Is there a way of copying the data?  The partition types are fd (linux raid autodetect)
<Yodude> hey i've just downloaded WINE how do i run my win program with it?
<Zta> How do I install 'rar' on Ubuntu 6.10?  I can't find it in my standard pools.
<Kaso> wine executable.exe
<soundray> !rar | Zta
<ubotu> Zta: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Yodude> but it gives me this error:
<Zta> thanks
<Yodude> wine: cannot find '/media/hda1/Program'
<Kaso> use ' ' around the directory if the folders have spaces in the name
<arphetic> Btw, with -r it only downloads file in same map or submap?
<arphetic> so like, if i'd do wget -r www.google.nl/search?q=evol
<arphetic> id get that page nd stuff, but not all sites listed?
<arphetic> and sites on that sites?
<unop> arphetic,  wget downloads files from a location -- it does not look in those files and do any sort of magic :)
<Zta> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<unop> arphetic,  you will need to parse the html file you recieve there to retrieve the individual links
<soundray> arphetic: yes, it downloads everything on that page, follows the links, downloads those pages, follows the links on them, and so on
<soundray> unop: man wget
<Zta> Package unrar-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Zta> uhm.. ?
<Yodude> hey
<arphetic> I want only the .pdf files nd stuff the file links to tbh :P
<Yodude> to run something with WINe dfo i point it the installed executable on windows or just the .exe install file?
<IceLink> Aloha
<unop> soundray,  thats going to follow too many irrelevant links  .. all the links to cache, translation, stats, etc.. not worthwhile with wget
<soundray> unop: I know, that's why I've been warning arphetic
<frogzoo> Yodude: you first have to run the install .exe, then once installed, you run the app .exe
<arphetic> wget, the dangerous command xD
<fiXXXerMet> Is there another channel that would be better suited for answering my raid question?
<soundray> arphetic: it's not dangerous, unless you consider filling up your filesystem with useless stuff dangerous
<HymnToLife> fiXXXerMet, maybe ##linux
<arphetic> Oh well, I canceled the dloading, site sux anyway, I only got some index files xD
<arphetic> Is it possible to get all .pdf files a page links to?
<arphetic> using wget ofc x
<arphetic> and txt and chm files btw :)
<Yodude> can someone help me with my graphics driver?
<HymnToLife> !helpme | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Yodude> hymntolife: i downloaded the nvidia-glx driver from synaptic
<oggy> im glad i found this channel all the other ubuntu channels are just
<oggy> horrid
<Yodude> than i rebooted, then i did the required command "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable:
<oggy> :(
<Prinny> I know what you mean, oggy.
<Prinny> Some channels are just... bad.
<Yodude> but i got an error: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<HymnToLife> Yodude, which version of ubuntu are you running ?
<Yodude> edgy
<tuskernini> oggy, i use only this one
<oggy> I just happened on this channel because of a default install of xchat
<Prinny> Well, welcome.
<oggy> thanks
<Yodude> hymntolife: so? what do i do?
<HymnToLife> Yodude, did you also install the restricted-modules for your kernel ?
<ConstyXIV> are the problems with the kernel updates fixed yet?
<soundray> arphetic: wget -O - http://some.page.com/index.html | tr '"' "\n" | grep \.pdf | wget -i -  # or something like that
<Yodude> well i marked nvidia-glx for installation with synatpci
<arphetic> :o
<Yodude> synaptic automatically downloaded the needed files
<HymnToLife> Yodude, run uname -r in a temrinal
<HymnToLife> what do you get ?
<Yodude> .2.6.17-11-generic
<erUSUL> arphetic: soundray: iirc wget has a -A option to dl specific filetypes 'man wget'
<HymnToLife> yock, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<HymnToLife> Yodude*
<soundray> erUSUL: thanks, I overlooked that
<Yodude> but shoudln't APT have downloaded it for me? it's a dependency no?
<HymnToLife> no
<HymnToLife> it downloaded the 386 one
<HymnToLife> which is not the one you need
<arphetic> erUSUL: Ill check it out thanks!
<phatrabbit> hello sorry to bother u again may i get the resolution link again i am not having much luck
<HymnToLife> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<unop> arphetic,  like this?? -- wget -U"firefox" "http://www.google.com/search?num=100&complete=1&hl=en&safe=off&q=filetype%3Apdf+ubuntu&btnG=Search"; mv search\?* index.html; perl -lne 'print for /href="(http:..[^\"] *?pdf)"/ig' index.html
<phatrabbit> ta
<ConstyXIV> phatrabbit: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<phatrabbit> i done that
<Yodude> ok the last line i got was Setting up linux-restricted-modules-generic (2.6.17.11) ...
<Yodude> and i got a new line for a new command
<phatrabbit> and it found my card and i went through the whole setup of my keyboard ect
<phatrabbit> and it didnt work
<Yodude> is it over?
<HymnToLife> Yodude, yes
<soundray> phatrabbit: did you get to the question about resolutions?
<Yodude> ?ok now i do what? sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<phatrabbit> nope
<HymnToLife> now you can run nvidia-xconfig
<HymnToLife> and restart your x
<HymnToLife> nope
<HymnToLife> nvidia-glx-config is for Dapper-
<Yodude> than what do i do now? just reboot?
<phatrabbit> soundray, it asked me to choose my graphics card and keyboard layouts and abunch of other stuff
<HymnToLife> run     sudo nvidia-xconfig
<HymnToLife> then save your work if any and restart X (Ctrl+Alt+BkSpace)
<oxygen> hi
<phatrabbit> i am going to try it again
<soundray> phatrabbit: there is a part where it lets you specify the resolutions that you are going to use
<oxygen> my vim does not have color on ubuntu ..
<Yodude> ok
<oxygen> how can use color vim on ubuntu ?
<Yodude> thnkx a bunch man
<HymnToLife> oxygen, google for "vim syntax highlighting"
<Yodude> but i'm gonna keep a note on where the X file backup is
<Yodude> i might need it
<unop> oxygen,  errm with this vim command maybe -- set syntax=on
<phatrabbit> i will try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<erUSUL> oxygen: echo 'syntax on' >> .vimrc
<oggy> I just used istanbul to record my deskto but , its in ogg and I want to upload it to youtube
<oggy> any suggestions
<oggy> =)
<oggy> deskto =desktop
<HymnToLife> oggy, you can convert your ogg to mp3 with e.g. Audacity
<erUSUL> oggy: ffmpeg ??
<oggy> ah
<soundray> HymnToLife: ogg video
<HymnToLife> oh, my bad
<oxygen> <erUSUL> oxygen: echo 'syntax on' >> .vimrc
<unop> arphetic,  any luck with that command?
<HymnToLife> I don't remember if Avidemux handles OGG input
<oxygen> i used it but ..
<aleguirec> hi everyone
<oxygen> is not
<oxygen> :(
<unop> oxygen,  did you restart vim?
<soundray> oggy: mencoder might work for you
<oggy> k
<aleguirec> question : is it to play C64 sid music in rythmbox ?
<phatrabbit> is there a channel for kororaa ?
<arphetic> I have no idea how to use that stuff on multiple extensions tbh
<arphetic> unop: there is -A to specify filetypes tbh
<soundray> phatrabbit: have you fixed your resolution now?
<unop> arphetic, are you using google to search for extentions?
<unop> arphetic, whats this "-A" ? in relation to wget?
<fotoflo> shit
<PriceChild> !ohmy | fotoflo
<ubotu> fotoflo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fotoflo> I just had a little blackout and now ubuntu wont boot up in anyting but recovery mode!
<phatrabbit> soundray, i am gonna try it now
<phatrabbit> i got a little side tracked with kororaa
<arphetic> For example, I would like to get all the .txt, .pdf, .chm, .zip, .tgz files that are linked to from http://www.comms.scitech.susx.ac.uk/fft/
<Anti-Tedd> Is there just one server for updating from 6.06 to 6.10
<unop> arphetic,  did you see this command?? -- wget -U"firefox" "http://www.google.com/search?num=100&complete=1&hl=en&safe=off&q=filetype%3Apdf+ubuntu&btnG=Search"; mv search\?* index.html; perl -lne 'print for /href="(http:..[^\"] *?pdf)"/ig' index.html
<Anti-Tedd> Because if there is more than one, is there a possibility I can change to another?
<fotoflo> it boots in regular mode - getting to the point where there should be a login screen, and then it blacks out
<fredl> anybody happen to know how I can prevent default routes from being added when I bring up a DHCP interface?
<fotoflo> can anyone help - this is a crisis
<arphetic> Ur doing it hard way, there is a -A switch to specify that, but dont know how to use it ;)
<pbureau> foto you use nvidia or ati drivers for video ?
<fotoflo> dont think so, no
<soundray> arphetic: it's on the manpage
<arphetic>        -A acclist --accept acclist
<arphetic>        -R rejlist --reject rejlist
<arphetic>            Specify comma-separated lists of file name suffixes or patterns to
<arphetic>            accept or reject (@pxref{Types of Files} for more details).
<fotoflo> pbureau: just default ones, i have a video-on-board generic intel 845 motherboad
<arphetic> Thats on my manlist
<erUSUL> arphetic: man wget   'wget -r url -A.pdf'
<boy_d> hi. im new. what topic now?
<soundray> arphetic: do not paste stuff here
<oxygen> unop, yes
<arphetic> erUSUL: but how di I specify more then 1 file?
<LjL> !paste > arphetic
<arphetic> Ye soz ;)
<soundray> arphetic: what part of "comma separated list" don't you understand?
<oxygen> help me pls
<arphetic> wget -r -A .txt,.pdf,.chm,.zip,.tgz http://www.comms.scitech.susx.ac.uk/fft/
<arphetic> Something like that will do>?
<fredl> or does anybody know a better channel to ask Linux network related questions?
<unop> fredl,  was that meant to patronize?
<unop> fredl,  whats the matter?
<fredl> unop, nope not at all.
<fotoflo> can anyone help? this is BAD!
<fredl> unop, I have two different external interfaces and one internal interface on my server.
<arphetic> wget -r -A .txt,.pdf,.chm,.zip,.tgz http://www.comms.scitech.susx.ac.uk/fft/ <- starts downloading html pages as well :S
<tuskernini> has anyone done LinuxCBT courses?
<unop> fredl,  this is in relation to networking right?
<rapid> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CrakeHunter> hello, I'm running version 6.10 right now but have some crashing problems now and then ; now i think about changing to 6.06.1 - is thee latter generally more stable? (and is there a list of program-versions in 6.10 compared to 6.06 somewhere floating around?)
<fredl> unop, both external interfaces are DHCP, except one always returns me the same IP address so it's 'nearly' static.
<fredl> unop, yeah when talking about interfaces it's usually about networking right?
<erUSUL> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<tuskernini> rapid, so you have done one of the courses?
<Lpriest> Hi everyone, can somebody give me a hand?
<rapid> tuskernini: no
<arphetic> of well it dloads
<unop> fredl,  well, an interface doesnt not necessarily pertain to networking, it generally is, but i had to make sure
<tuskernini> Lpriest, just ask the question
<chrismhampson> what's the quickest (and easiest) way to upgrade to a later version of ubuntu?
<erUSUL> CrakeHunter: 6.06.x is lts and edgy is the stable version
<fredl> unop, so I configure both interfaces as dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces, which works alright, except *both* DHCP servers give me a default gateway.
<erUSUL> ubotu tell chrismhampson about upgrade | chrismhampson see priv msg from ubotu
<soundray> !upgrade | chrismhampson
<ubotu> chrismhampson: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LjL> erUSUL: ripoff
<blackspec> is there an absolute linux newbie chatroom?
<fredl> unop, which causes some confusing situations depending on which interface is brought up first.
<Lpriest> I have Raid on my pc and i want to install ubuntu, on the documentatoin is says i have to disable somthing to make this work? I dont want to damange my system
<CrakeHunter> erusul, yes, but as i said i have some crushing problems on edgy; is 6.06.1 generally more stable or is it useless changing!?
<Lpriest> i have a spare IDE drive i can install on, because of this do i still have to disable raid ?
<erUSUL> LjL: shameless ;P
<unop> fredl,  ok, thats normal .. you'll need to lower the metric of the route you wish to prioritize
<boy_d> hoi.......... please help me
<unop> fredl,  route -n should list two default routes -- you need to modify the one you prefer to be used
<fotoflo> my ubuntu box is DEAD! or rather, it boots in recovery mode but not in regular mode... how do i fix it?
<tuskernini> Lpriest, not familiar with raid, but hang in there.. there must be someone her who is
<fredl> unop, hmm, I actually want to loadbalance the traffic over the two external interfaces but one step at a time I think....
<[BTF] Chm0d> fredl im not a linux expert but shouldn't there be a way to bind one of your nics to be the one issuing ips?
<erUSUL> CrakeHunter: no in my experince also note that downgrading is ot supported so you would have to reinstall
<soundray> blackspec: ask here, if it's too newbie someone will redirect you
<LjL> blackspec: "newbies" are quite welcome here. just ask your questions in as precise a manner as you can so that people will know whether they can help with the problem or not
<oggy> mencoder needs vcdimager
<oggy> not working
<oggy> its asking for it
<unop> fredl, do both interfaces connect up to the internet?
<soundray> oggy: why don't you install it then?
<fredl> [BTF] Chm0d, I think there is, I'll move to that later though. Right now I want dhcp3-client to simply ignore the default gw from the 'dynamic' provider.
<oggy> k
<boy_d> hallo saya orang indonesia. jika ada yang sesama indonesia, please, tolong saya.....
<elias_> !fixres
<CrakeHunter> erusul, i am taling of a complete reinstall, of course
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fredl> unop, indeed. both a different ISP as well.
<blackspec> just installed ubuntu 6.10, downloaded nvidia's linux drivers for my graphics card, ran the cmd provided on nvidia site, "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run", got error
<blackspec> "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run"
<erUSUL> CrakeHunter: as i said in my sperience dapper is not more stable than edgy....
<soundray> blackspec: follow the wiki instructions instead
<soundray> !nvidia | blackspec
<ubotu> blackspec: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unop> fredl,  if thats the case, i think a routing protocl is needed and AFAIK, bgp is the only one that can handle something like that
<[BTF] Chm0d> fredl if you want to just have it ignore the gateway why not just put in ip manually?  (Static)
<oggy> k done
<fredl> [BTF] Chm0d, well because it's not static :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> you get the same ip on that nic correct?
<LjL> !id | boy_d
<ubotu> boy_d: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<oxygen> okey it s work
<oxygen> true command echo syntax on >> ~/.vimrc
<[BTF] Chm0d> everytime it boots
<blackspec> thanks soundray
<briancann> hey guys when I play any streaming radio station it will knock off about 1min 30 secs to 2 mins any ideas whats causing this
<unop> fredl, you can't ignore the gateway recieved by DHCP on one of the interfaces, but you can tweak the metrics to get one to be of lower priority
<fredl> [BTF] Chm0d, oh I see what you mean. Yeah that's an idea and I tried that. It works at first but somehow my ISP knows that I'm not using DHCP then and disconnects after that.
<fotoflo> I just had a little blackout (i dont think there was a power spike...) and now ubuntu wont boot up in anyting but recovery mode! it looks like its going to boot in regular mode, but when it gets to the point that a login screen should pop up, the termanal goes black
<fotoflo> Can anyone help?
<soundray> fotoflo: did you do any upgrades recently?
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm understand fredl what exactly are you trying to accomplish and why again?
<fotoflo> soundray: no
<erUSUL> fotoflo: check the xorg log /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<chrismhampson> Shipit seems to be rejecting my CD requests even though I have successfully given out c. 70 CDs to my students etc. Do they not want me to share Ubuntu anymore????
<unop> fotoflo,  do you get to the text terminal?
<fredl> [BTF] Chm0d, I'm trying to get the two external links to loabalance outgoing traffic.
<soundray> fotoflo: in recovery mode, see if anything is logged in /var/log/syslog or the one that erUSUL said
<fotoflo> erUSUL: the last two lines say: fatal server error: lockup
<frogzoo> chrismhampson: which distro are you requesting?
<chrismhampson> 6.06
<unop> chrismhampson,  there's probably a limit to how many CDs you can order -- they're printed and given out for free too, so you expect that too :)
<frogzoo> chrismhampson: well as edgy is current...
<fredl> unop, well I checked the dhclient.conf manpage and from reading that I thought it might be possible to discard the 'routers' by specifying the 'request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, host-name;
<erUSUL> fotoflo: and the rest going backwards ?? the cause of the fatal error?? lines beginning with (EE)
<chrismhampson> frogzoo, I know but 6.06 is LTS and I'm trying my best to let everyone know about ubuntu
<oggy> k mencoder
<fredl> unop, the funny thing is, that seems to work, **only** with one ISP. dhclient still sets the route for the other ISP.
<oggy> is installed how do I use it though
<oggy> mencoder is part of other programs
<fotoflo> erUSUL: went up a few pages: doesnt appear to be anything beginnning with EE
<chrismhampson> frogzoo, if i'm trying to tempt windows users to move to linux then I shouldn't expect them to work out how to download and burn an ISO!
<frogzoo> chrismhampson: I have as much idea as you, but maybe they've run out of the dapper they printed and edgy's all they've got - plus it's more recent so 'funkier'
<chrismhampson> frogzoo, true
<soundray> oggy: please don't ask to be spoonfed. There is a man page as well as docs in /usr/share/doc/mplayer/
<unop> fredl,  the right way to do this would be to tweak the routes
<frogzoo> chrismhampson: gnome on edgy is about 2x faster than dapper, so really, if you're trying to sell people linux, edgy's a better option
<fotoflo> erUSUL: grepeed for EEL nothing
<erUSUL> fotoflo: well there is little info in "fatal error" i'm afraid i can not help you further... maybe reconfiguring X?? try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<unop> fredl,  well, every machine needs atleast one default route and its probably why one interface tries to maintain that
<savvas> how can i extract a .exe packed with zlib?
<fredl> unop, huh? don't 'need' a default route...
<briancann> trying to fix radio streaming it turns of after about 1min 30s - 2mins after its started I have a 1.1mb connection and no other apps taking up bandwidth?
<erUSUL> fotoflo:  'grep \(EE\) /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<oggy> is there any other program I can use to record my desktop besides istanbul
<unop> erUSUL,  why not grep '(EE)' ... ?? :)
<esaym> I am running ubuntu server, How do I find out wether it is the 6.06 or 6.10 version?
<trace_E_G> hi
<boy_d> hai...
<soundray> esaym: cat /etc/lsb-release
<[BTF] Chm0d> fredl: take a look at this i haven't read it all but this may help you not sure http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257322
<fredl> unop, when I bring up only the one interface, I also stay without a default route.
<fotoflo> erUSUL: i did, no results
<unop> fredl, if the kernel doesnt maintain a default route -- you get nowhere outside your LAN .. the defaulr route is where all unknown traffic is sent to
<esaym> thanks you soundray
<fotoflo> erUSUL: just tried reconfiguring X, well see what happens
<erUSUL> unop: echo 'grep \(EE\) /var/log/Xorg.0.log' | sed -e 's/\\/\'/' ;P
<fotoflo> booting
<erUSUL> fotoflo: :(
<fredl> unop, I appreciate your effort but I'm not a newbie, sorry if I raised that impression.
<fotoflo> erUSUL: AND WE're IN !
<fotoflo> erUSUL: Thanks!
<erUSUL> fotoflo: no problem
* fotoflo notes: that sucked!
<fredl> unop, thing is, I want to add the routes after the interfaces are up, basically following the recipee at http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<fredl> [BTF] Chm0d, thanks for that link, interesting read.
<fotoflo> looks like everythings hunky dory now
<erUSUL> fotoflo: it seems that your xorg.conf got corrupted somehow
<fotoflo> sweet!
<fotoflo> yup
<briancann> when playing radio steams it turns of after about 1min 30s - 2mins after it stops playing after about 1min 30s - 2mins after its startedits started
<fotoflo> FF is able to restore the last session thoguh :-)
<zabel> mr_daniel, rennt :)
<fotoflo> erUSUL: sure does
<soundray> briancann: maybe your connection is too slow
<mr_daniel> zabel: klasse, was hast du gemacht, war eben weg gewessen
<briancann>  I have a 1.1mb connection.
<soundray> mr_daniel: falscher Kanal
<elkbuntu> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<unop> erUSUL,  sed fails there for some reason :p
<soundray> briancann: I mean the connection to the radio station
<zabel> mr_daniel envy ;)
<briancann> soundray: works perfect in windows
<briancann> ?
<erUSUL> unop: well that line was totally untested XD
<unop> erUSUL,  :)  echo 'grep "EE" /var/log/Xorg.0.log' | sed -e "s@'@@"
<unska_> ive been trying to fix this issue for many hours now but i cant find any information about it. everything worked fine until i executed the beryl install script, now when i hit ctrl+alt+backspace i get some major graphical glitches and sometimes the screen turns black and crashes
<unska_> sometimes it boots ok
<heartbt> hey there everyone.  got a moment for some??
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<unop> fredl,  no cynicism intended?? none taken -- what i am suggesting is what is being suugested here http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html .. only difference is they use a different approach to tweaking routes
<esaym> ok so to get a backported package I just download the deb file and install it and run apt-get -f update?
<heartbt> yeah, rioutil device not found.  run as root same.
<fredl> unop, that was a private message you're referring to :)
<unop> fredl, well, did you ask if you could pm? :)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hi all
<fredl> unop, nope but I thought I would, to clarify. Some people are sensitive to perceived cynicism.
<heartbt> syslog shows the connection
<ubuntu> irc.mindforge.org
<briancann> can anyone help me fix a streaming radio problem, it just stops playing about a min & 1/2 after its started?.  My connection is fine I have played the same stations in windows and they have worked perfectly without stopping
<esaym> quick question: In ubuntu server when I install software with apt-get, why does it sometimes ask that the cd be inserted?  And how do I disable this?
<fredl> unop, okay, so since http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html is where I'm trying to get to, some issues remain.
<soundray> esaym: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the references to cdroms
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200-122-63-103.dsl.prima.net.ar]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<heartbt> so, how can I get this device to connect to rioutil?
<fredl> unop, since I don't want either default route to be simply added to the standard routing table, I want to add them to an alternative routing table.
<esaym> soundray: when I remove it do I need to add anything?
<unop> fredl,  well, it's simple really -- once the DHCP (if you are in this setup, why DHCP??) leases are attained  .. parse the routing table and use the "ip route" to tweak the routing table
<fredl> unop, so I figured discarding them at first when I bring up the DHCP interfaces would be a reasonable approach
<unska_> ive been trying to fix this issue for many hours now but i cant find any information about it. everything worked fine until i executed the beryl install script, now when i hit ctrl+alt+backspace i get some major graphical glitches and sometimes the screen turns black and crashes
<unska_> sometimes it boots ok
<hylje> hey, i have an existing linux system here. how much tweaking is required to preserve /home but replace the other stuff as a whole?
<unop> fredl,  afaik, there is only one routing table
<soundray> esaym: no. Correction: just add a '#' to the beginning of the line to disable it
<erUSUL> hylje: a backup of the home dir?
<esaym> ok thank you
<fredl> unop, uhm no there can be multiple routing tables.
<fredl> :)
<fredl> from http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html:  One creates two additional routing tables, say T1 and T2.
<heartbt> ugh, hal sees the device.
<soundray> unska_: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<heartbt> can I get a point in a direction?
<hylje> erUSUL: yeah well.. that's a problem as /home is 40GB and i dont have spare HDDs
<unop> fredl, ok, maybe? how do you create a new one? and how do you query it? i'd like to try it out
<soundray> heartbt: you may have to find out what the real device name is (possibly /dev/usb/something) and configure that in /etc/rioutil/
<phatrabbit> soundray, i fixed it !
<padnix> how do i make ubuntu show my norwegian letters? I cant even burn a song with K3b containing norwegian letters, that sucks.. anyone?
<soundray> phatrabbit: well done, and thanks for letting me know
<phatrabbit> i ended up installing the wrong vid card and scrwed xserver up
<fredl> unop, well you create an alternative routing table with the examples on that page, for example: ip route add $P1_NET dev $IF1 src $IP1 table T1
<erUSUL> hylje: it is in its own partition ?
<phatrabbit> i checked forums and set up xserver again
<unop> fredl,  afaik, there can only be one FIB per working partition .. i just dont see how multiple routing tables can coexist
<hylje> erUSUL: i was too lame to split the disk originally :\
<phatrabbit> thanks for ur help mate!
<arphetic> Great, another error message :S
<unop> fredl,  that must be a iproute specific thing -- i'm sure at the kernel level its just one table
<erUSUL> hylje: :( then the backup is the only solution I afraid
<elias_> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb 12 16:09:22 2007, what should i do?
<padnix> seriously, why cant I show norwegian letters, and where is the settigns to correct this? I need to backup my mp3's and k3b wont do it because the songs contains "Illegal letters"
<padnix> somebody please?
<Yodude> hymntolife: are you there?
<Yodude> i just need your help with one small thing
<arphetic> Great, another error message appeared... I press ' hide ' or ' close ' , but it doesnt respond, it lights up but when I click it, it doesnt do anything.
<fredl> unop, nope, multiple routing table are used depending on the conditions.
<erUSUL> padnix: System>Admin>language support??
<soundray> elias_: try 'sudo -k'
<fredl> unop, ip route is pretty weird :P
<elias_> thanks
<elias_> still the same
<zzz_> Is it possible to configure an Ubuntu server to act like a network hub?
<heartbt> soundray, does not seem to appear in /dev  there is no /dev/usb
<padnix> seriously, why cant I show norwegian letters, and where is the settigns to correct this? I need to backup my mp3's and k3b wont do it because the songs contains "Illegal letters"
<briancann> can anyone help me fix a streaming radio problem, it just stops playing about a min & 1/2 after its started?.  My connection is fine I have played the same stations in windows and they have worked perfectly without stopping
<soundray> elias_: try 'sudo -K'
<elias_> did that too, same error
<elias_> there
<fredl> unop, although this discussion is interesting, at this point I'm still really trying to figure out how to just ignore the default route that one ISP seems to force on me whenever dhclient tries to up the interface.
<pihus> how can I add hdd-s to "computer"?
<elias_> thanks :)
<arphetic> pihus: mount them?
<pihus> coverted my ntfs to fat32 but it won't show up in "computer" anymore althogh I have mounted them
<Yodude> hey i have just installed the nvidia-glx package
<pihus> + I also edited the fstab
<Yodude> but now my screen is stuck on 60Hz
<Yodude> 85Hz i mean
<arphetic> Why did you convert it to fat32 :S no need for that IMO
<heartbt> soundray, not even finding an /etc/rioutil
<Yodude> and i can't change that from the screen resolution dialogue
<erUSUL> padnix: are the files in a ntfs/fat partition?? if so you need the apropiate charset/nls/whatever mount options see 'man mount'
<unop> fredl, man, you havent even got the slightest gist so far have you .. i dont think you can do that .. but what you surely can do is modify the default routes (as that page also shows) so that one route is preferable over another
<Yodude> is there any other way i can reset it to 60Hz?
<arphetic> pihus: does linux sees the hdds?
<pihus> yes, I can access them manually via /media/hda2
<fredl> unop, I can actually keep eth2 down (the naughty one) and then up eth0 (the other external interface). When I don't specify 'routers' in the /etc/dhcp2/dhclient.conf I don't get a default gw.
<soundray> elias_: the tough approach is to reboot in recovery mode and rm -rf /var/run/sudo/username
<pihus> but I want it to show up in "computer" dialog
<fredl> unop, it's not very nice to imply I am clueless.
<Yodude> help please
<kaje> I am going to give ubuntu a shot on my laptop. Can someone point me to a technical comparison of the desktop and server editions? Or just stating them here would be nice. =)
<arphetic> what "computer"  thingie?
<pihus> places - computer
<erUSUL> kaje: main diff one has gui the other does not
<pihus> or just places sidebar in nautilus
<kaje> I read the marketing hype on the main page, but that doesn't really explain much...
<arphetic> Thats just editing menu right?
<kaje> oh, thanks for making that decision easy =)
<unop> fredl, i think you need to ask the folks in here - #cisco or #networking about this
<fredl> unop, okay, I'll go to #networking, thanks for trying to help.
<unska_> my ubuntu makes weird sound every once in a while
<kaje> Is the desktop version "Built on the solid foundation of Debian" just like the server?
<unska_> i cant describe it but i have no idea where it comes from
<unska_> its a rhytm
<erUSUL> kaje: yes
<antiNeo> ARG! im angry
<antiNeo> apt broke nvidia-glx-legacy... anyone else having this problem?
<boni__> mesg n
<antiNeo> according to this bug report, I need to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-686... but apt is telling me that there's no such package
<kaje> last question, I promise... Any differences in package selection between the two version? Aside from X and its dependents...
<pihus> http://pihus.tuum.net/computer.png this is the computer dialog I was talkin bout. I'd like to see my other hard drive here too, but after I converted it to fa32 it's not there anymore
<pihus> and yes I have mounted it already
<soundray> antiNeo: are you on edgy?
<antiNeo> soundray: yeah
<pbureau> pihus, dod you mkfs -t vfat that drive ?
<jamietiplady> can anyone give me some help on configuring edubuntu for use with a bt home hub router?
<soundray> antiNeo: try installing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic
<frogzoo> antiNeo: 2.6.12 is way old, is that hoary or what?
<antiNeo> frogzoo: that's what it says in the bug report :-/
<soundray> antiNeo: try installing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic
<antiNeo> i'm installing 'generic' thoguh... it's working
<quaal> hello
<pbureau> jamietiplady,  well ubuntu doesnt do anything to a router, do you mean your having issues connecting to it with a wifi card perhaps ?
<antiNeo> ty :-)
<pihus>  mkfs?
<sashalap[kde] > hi, all
<quaal> could someone give me an example of their azureus install directory? i made the mistake of making it the same as my /home/username/.azureus directory where all the settings are
<quaal> and i'd like to seperate the two
<jamietiplady> thanks for answering pbureau, no i'm connecting through an ethernet cable to the router
<pbureau> pihus, well your partioned the drive right and made it a fat32, did you format that drive ?
<jamietiplady> i need advice on seting the ip addresses and DNS server etc
<pbureau> jamietiplady, so whats the problem ?
<pihus> no
<pbureau> pihus, explain in detail what you did then...
<pihus> I'm ashamed to say but I converted it in Winxp+partiton magic
<soundray> jamietiplady: try using DHCP
<pihus> then I booted to linux. edited fstab (changed ntfs to vfat)
<pbureau> pihus, so is that partition formatted now ?
<unop> jamietiplady,  doesn't the router give you these via DHCP?
<pihus> it works fine if i just go to the directory I mounted it to
<pihus> just converted, not formatted
<jamietiplady> unop? how would i find that out? i'm not very good at these things, can you spell it out to me
<pbureau> pihus, so when you do ls you get a directory listing ?
<pihus> yes
<pbureau> pihus, alright then whats the issue ?
<pihus> I can access the partition fine
<pihus> I want the partition to be shown in http://pihus.tuum.net/computer.png this window too
<pbureau> jamietiplady, are you using gnome ?
<jamietiplady> unop? how would i find that out? i'm not very good at these things, can you spell it out to me
<unop> jamietiplady,  ok well, each router is different, so i cant tell you where to look .. but if you reach the router (usually by navigating to it's addres , something like http://192.168.1.1) you can look there to see if it is a DHCP server
<jamietiplady> the ip address of the router is 192.168.1.254
<unop> jamietiplady,  if it doesnt mention DHCP .. it probably mentions client/LAN ip addressing .. i.e. first and last IP address, subnet mask, etc .. if it does then it's probably already serving DHCP
<pbureau> pihus, if the partition you mounted seperatly does it show on your desktop ? where di you mount it to ? ie /dev/hdax /media/????
<jamietiplady> when i browse to the ip address through that using firefox it times out and when i try to telnet to it it times out
<pihus> it won't show up in my desktop also. I mouned /dev/hda2 to /media/hda2
<pihus> while /dev/hda1 is mounted to /media/hda1 and it is shown in desktop and in computer dialog.
<unop> jamietiplady, errm, does your wired connection have an IP address in the same network i.e. 192.168.1.x ?
<pbureau> pihus, then its under your system icon under /media/hda2
<pihus> arrrgh
<pihus> nevermind :D
<pbureau> lol
<elias_> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pihus> u just don't understand what I'm trying to do ;p
<pbureau> pihus,  no I do .. :)
<briancann> can anyone help me fix a streaming radio problem, it just stops playing about a min & 1/2 after its started?.  My connection is fine I have played the same stations in windows and they have worked perfectly without stopping
<jamietiplady> unop, no i dont think so .. i'm using edubuntu how can set that up?
<pbureau> pihus, you want /media/hda2 to show as a seperate "drive icon"
<Anti-Tedd> Is there a way to close the Upgrade process while it's running? I've decided to do a fresh install instead
<Yodude> hey after i installed google earth it didn't add a menu entry
<Yodude> how can i add one myself
<Yodude> ?
<pihus> pbureau, yes
<unop> jamietiplady,  errm, not really sure with edubuntu -- but try this command at a terminal -- network-admin
<elias_> does anyone know how i to set the resolution to 1280x800 on a laptop with 6.10 ?
<soundray> unop: how about sudo?
<soundray> elias_: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<unop> soundray,  network-admin invokes gksudo if you havent already done so in the last howmanyever minutes
<jamietiplady> unop, ok that works, i've got enternet interface device eth0, static ip address: 192.168.1.66, subnet mask is 255.255.255.0 and gateway is 192.168.1.254
<soundray> unop: only if you call it via the menus!
<unop> jamietiplady,  can you ping 192.168.1.254 ?
<pihus> pbureau, so you know how to get /media/hda2 to be shown as seperate drive icon?
<elias_> soundray, you have any idea on how i can find the bus-id for the card?
<unop> soundray,  errm, i've just tried it out -- i didnt need to sudo it .. in anycase, we arent modifying anythig here, just retrieving info
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<pbureau> pihus, nope, and I assumed you used : mount -t vfat /dev/hda2 /media/hda2  right ?
<pbureau> pihus, did you put it in fstab ?
<jamietiplady> unop, no cant see the router at all, i've just seen that static IP address can be changed to DHCP in the network-admin menu
* mode/#ubuntu [-e *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-89c6eb6460898830]  by LjL
<pihus> yes I put it in fstab
<pihus> I did put it*
<phatrabbit> damm kororaa sucks
<FringeJacket> how do I connect to wireless when wireless assistant isn't working?
<unop> jamietiplady, yea, you should try setting it to DHCP to see if the interface picls up an IP address
<soundray> elias_: accept the default for everything you are unsure about
<jamietiplady> unop, thanks now i can ping the router ... you are a legend!
<unop> jamietiplady,  can you get on the net tho?
<quaal> how do i set read/write permissions to a directory?
<unop> jamietiplady,  yw :)
<jamietiplady> i will be able to work it out from here!
<soundray> elias_: but to answer your question, you get the bus IDs for all your devices with lspci
<quaal> chmod +777 ?
<jamietiplady> xx
<cntb> PriceChild:  o/
<unop> quaal,  chmod 777 .. should be enough
<PriceChild> cntb, ?
<quaal> unop, thanks
<unop> quaal,  what you are thinking of is -- chmod +rwx ...
<quaal> ah, right
<pbureau> pihus, on your desktop, could you not configure a "link icon" to it ? ie left mouse click on desktop and select create folder ?
<cntb> PM ?
<cntb> I  sent youan e-mail
<PriceChild> cntb, I don't do support in pm... but if its a random question on somethign else then ok :)
* PriceChild looks
<quaal> unop, does that automatically do it recursively ?
<quaal> or do i have to do -r
<zabel> wie sehe ich die version meines installierten grafikkarten-treibers, wenn dieser mit envy installiert wurde?
<Music_Shuffle> !de | zabel
<unop> quaal,  -R does the recursing
<ubotu> zabel: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<quaal> awesome thanks
<zabel> uups, sry
<quaal> i guess that ext3 partition writer for windows doesnt automatically make them writeable
<Beer-it> hello, gotta ask one question... when installing the LAMP what php version is used then? 4-5, or both? gotta know before i sit down and install it on my serv
<unop> Beer-it,  5 is better
<unop> Beer-it,  and i guess thats what is used
<Beer-it> unop as standard of the cd image ?
<pihus> pbureau, does ubuntu even checks fstab while booting?
<krantix> i need some help with apt-get
<krantix> it does not work anymore...
<unop> Beer-it,  I'm not certain .. but i am quite sure that it is php5 (99% sure) :)
<pbureau> yes but technically speaking hda2 is part of hda1 (not a physical drive) so its /media/hda2 on main physical hdd
<soundray> krantix: be specific about what doesn't work
<Beer-it> unop ty, then i will download and install it, because i need php5 for the page I have coded ;>, doesnt work on 4.x :P
<soundray> pbureau: what??
<pbureau> pihus,  I dotn know of a way to make /dev/hda2 as an icon on your desktop sorry  mate
<krantix> https://194.150.208.28:8443/login.php3?previous_page=logout
<elias_> soundray, i find 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 6200 TurboCache (rev a1). But what should i write in the box?
<krantix> ops ...
<krantix> wrong paste
<pihus> I just booted up and discovered that hda2 ain't mounted automatically.
<unop> Beer-it,  in anycase, if php4 is the default, you can always upgrade :)
<pihus> mybe fstab is messed up
<krantix> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<krantix> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<krantix> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<soundray> elias_: nothing
<lolman> pbureau: you mean /dev/hda2 is part of /dev/hda?
<Beer-it> unop yep, later on when i got my connection at home back to the internet i can :>
<grimboy> Beer-it, Download and install? You mean apt-get right.
<unop> krantix,  you should run this commadn again -- sudo aptitude update
<elias_> soundray, it say PCI:1:0:0 now, should it be like that?
<Beer-it> grimboy i mean the OS Image from site
<soundray> elias_: if that was the default, then yes
<Yodude> hey can someone pass this on to the developpoers?
<grimboy> Beer-it, I thought you were talking about php5.
<Yodude> Put a shadow under the windows like in OS X. It can make ubuntu look much better.
<krantix> unop, always the same error as before
<pihus> is it just me or ubuntu's fstab look different from others
<pihus> e.g suse's
<Beer-it> grimboy yes, LAMP package is on the image cd, right? thats what i thougt and wounder if the packages was with php4 or php5
<unop> krantix,  what does this command return - ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/status
<bard> hey, is there a good grafical interactiv firewall GUI ?
<soundray> !firestarter | bard
<ubotu> bard: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<krantix> unop, -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 844 2007-02-10 17:07 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<grimboy> Beer-it, Doesn't matter, if it's php4 then just "sudo apt-get install php5"
<Beer-it> grimboy i know that, but like i said i dont have any internet connection at home right now
<grimboy> Oh, missed that.
<frogzoo> pihus: the UUID thing is new for linux
<pihus> yeah i figured that out ;p
<Beer-it> it`s gonna be local server on the intranet for a time until i get my connection back :P
<pihus> so new that i don't know what to do with it
<Beer-it> so thats why i wounder of the standard in LAMP from image file :>
<unop> krantix, run this command - sudo sh -c "mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.bak; sudo apt-get update"
<frogzoo> pihus: run 'blkid' - the rest is obvious
<Bieleke> hi guys, i created some tasks that should be started on system startup
<pihus> thanks mate
<kippi> hey
<Bieleke> so i created them in /etc/rc2.d
<pihus> why is this uuid thingy good?
<kippi> where is the dns file for ubuntu? i need to add an external server?
<soundray> pihus: because it will still work when you delete or add a partition before the root one.
<unop> kippi,  /etc/resolv.conf
<frogzoo> pihus: dunno, it's a hassle in some ways, methinks for big file systems you can move them around & it's easier
<Bieleke> but when i start KSysv, the tasks are listed in runlevel 2, but they are not in the column "Available Services"
<Bieleke> how can i make sure they are also in that list ?
<bulmer> any way to test a LPD server services with a printer attached to a windows xp via a telnet or lpr or something on the linux side? the xp can be ping-ed
<unop> Bieleke,  is that the services-admin utility from the menu?
<Bieleke> yep
<Agent_bob> how do i get rid of the stupid "computer" icon ?
<Bieleke> at least... in Applications - system tools
<pihus> ok,let's give it a try
<frogzoo> Agent_bob: in confeditor, go into metacity, desktop icon
<unop> Bieleke,  ahh yea, it's very partial as to what info you get :) best way is to use the rc.d utilities from the command line
<pnm> anyone else having nvidia problems after the latest kernel update in Edgy (2.6.17-11) ?
<erUSUL> soundray: afaik it is preparation for the change of ide pata drivers in the feisty kernel . libata based ones will be used and hd will appear as sdxx not as hdxx but uuid is the same on both cases allowing a smooth transition
<Bieleke> unop mmm time to use man rc.d i suppose ?
<krantix> unop, now i get E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2 No such file or directory)
<krantix> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Agent_bob> frogzoo what "confeditor" ?
<unop> Bieleke,  well, there's a collection of utils .. what are you trying to do now?
<soundray> pnm: install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic
<frogzoo> Agent_bob: system -> config editor
<soundray> erUSUL: that's news to me, but my explanation might be considered good enough?
<unska_> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=74243 anyone know the solutions for this?
<Gartral> how do you force the unmount of a cdrom?
<Bieleke> well i created some tasks into the rc2.d dir, but they are not listed in Available services
<Bieleke> so i want to list them there too.
<Agent_bob> ah system tools > configuration editor
<pnm> soundray: thanks
<unop> soundray,  frogzoo would you know what krantix's problem would be due to -- looks like his /var/lib/dpkg/status is corrupt (it's backed up to /var/lib/dpkg/status.bak now)
<Agent_bob> ok thanks.
<Bieleke> Gartral, umount /mnt/cdrom ?
<Beer-it> unop i found a sollution to my problem.. i download an extern "AMP" with an all-in-one package so i will be sure of the standards :>
<Gartral> it says device busy
<Bieleke> not sure if it is mnt on ubuntu
<unop> Bieleke,  well, you should not enable services like that 00 you should place your scripts in /etc/init.d and then use the update-rc.d command
<pihus> i don't get this thingy :/
<Gartral> no, media/dvdrecorder
<pbureau> Bieleke, nope its /media
<GaiaX11> Gartral: sudo umount /media/cdrom0/ -l
<erUSUL> soundray: yes, half true but true anyway ;)
<Bieleke> ah okay sorry
<Bieleke> long time ago i used linux :-)
<Hoag> I'm having trouble getting Counter Strike: Source working in wine. I can't find the solution in any HowTos. I've got it to the stage where it opens the game window, but it promptly closes. I'm trying to install DirectX nine with wine, but I can't figure out how.
<unop> Bieleke,  as for getting more services listed in the services-admin util, i dont think there's a way -- as i said, you get all the info you need in a terminal
<frogzoo> !appdb | hoag
<ubotu> hoag: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<pbureau> Bieleke, your right the bsd usually uses /mnt but for ease of use (not techie people) /media makes sence
<unska_> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=74243 anyone know the solutions for this?
<Gartral> its a dvdrom x.x
<Agent_bob> frogzoo nothing resembling that there
<wacx-q^cat> Sorry if having words that had difficulty in understood.
<wacx-q^cat> Because I could not English
<krantix> unop, status seems ok...
<Bieleke> pbureau, indeed, it just came up in my mind, from my experience on suse i think
<Agent_bob> <frogzoo> Agent_bob: in confeditor, go into metacity, <<< non-existant
<pbureau> Bieleke, yep suze and slackware use /mnt
<unop> krantix,  does this work -- sudo aptitude install apt ?
<HymnToLife> unska_, support for beryl in #ubuntu-effects please
<Hoag> frogzoo: Cheers
<GaiaX11> Gartral: Go in /media and locate the mounting point then
<HymnToLife> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<krantix> E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2 No such file or directory)
<krantix> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<krantix> unop, same error...
<HymnToLife> !away | lolman
<ubotu> lolman: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<krantix> is there a way to restore a basic status file?
<pihus> arrgh, I can be such a noob
<pbureau> pihus, what you do now ?
<Gartral> ok, next question, who knows how to configure wine so direct x is accessable?
<unop> krantix,  don't paste in here .. use a !pastebin .. the channel is too busy for that
<Agent_bob> frogzoo is there anothre way ?
<Bieleke> unop well i've installed xammp for linux and had to create the services by hand
<soundray> krantix: 'sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/status ; sudo apt-get update'
<pbureau> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<wacx-q^cat> ada orang indonesia
<wacx-q^cat> ada orang indonesia
<unop> krantix,  ok, try this -- sudo aptitude -f install apt dpkg
<soundray> !id | wacx-q^cat
<ubotu> wacx-q^cat: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<pbureau> Bieleke, check that link on winehq.org
<frogzoo> Agent_bob: dude, soz, nautilus - desktop - computer_icon_visible
<wacx-q^cat> ada orang INDONESIA
<HymnToLife> Gartral, you'll certainly be more lucky in #winehq for WINE support
<Bieleke> pbureau, what link ?
<riotkittie> my TTYs are being flooded with networking mumbojumbo of some sort. anyone know how i might turn this off ?
<soundray> krantix: please follow unop or me, but not both ;)
<pbureau> Bieleke, check that link http://www.winehq.org/
<pihus> pbureau, my fstab was messed up :p
<pbureau> pihus, works now ?
<frogzoo> riotkittie: syslog.conf probs
<Bieleke> pbureau, what for ?
<Agent_bob> frogzoo in configuration editor   or in nautilus ?
<pihus> it seems that nls=utf8 works only on ntfs
<christopherl> any music download site that supports Linux?
<wacx-q^cat> <ubotu> wacx-q^cat: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia <=== makasih
<wacx-q^cat> terima kasih banget
<frogzoo> Agent_bob: conf ed
<pbureau> Bieleke, never mind... Ia ma goof that was for Gartral
<pihus> well it mounts it correctly via fstab now, but still won't display seperate media icon
<pihus> it might need a reboot?
<pbureau> Gartral, , check that link http://www.winehq.org/
<pihus> althogh i doubt it
<riotkittie> frogzoo: i'm not liking the sound of that :P   ah well. i will go take a peek
<Bieleke> pbureau, ah okay, cause i thought i missed something :-)
<Lynoure> christopherl: Any that do not do drm, at least. I think that means at least Magnatune and Emusic
<grimboy> christel, http://www.quoteunquoterecords.com/
<bulmer> pihus: you can try going to init level 1 and then back to same level 5.. no need to reboot.
<Bieleke> at least the following programs are installed fine by me... xampp for linux and SABnzbd
<pihus> ok
<unop> bulmer,  but, isnt runlevel2 the default on ubuntu?
<Bieleke> unop, yes it is
<azeem_> hi, do you support gnewsense users here as well?
<Agent_bob> frogzoo i don't see any listing for metacity nor nautilus in the conf ed
<bulmer> unop: i think 2-5 level is default, so going to level 1 might make a difference and then back
<frogzoo> azeem_: what's gnewsense?
<frogzoo> Agent_bob: nautilus is there, under apps
<unop> Bieleke,  well, i cant be sure, i've changed things like that around so much, i dont know what the defaults are
<azeem_> frogzoo: a Ubuntu-derived distribution which is without the proprietary stuff
<Agent_bob> frogzoo not there.
<hdibani> Hello, does anybody know how i can roll back an update i have made for some packages using synaptic?
<frogzoo> Agent_bob: dude, it's there
<elias_> soundray, thanks for the help :D everything is working now
<unop> bulmer,  errm, i'm quite certain that there are differences in runlevels 2-5 .. it's better to go to runlevel2 after 1
<soundray> elias_: well done
<krantix> soundray, it works now!!!!  what was it? just to know for the next time!
<krantix> unop, thanks for your help
<[BTF] Chm0d> what is the command to uninstall from apt-get?  Is it apt-get --purge remove?
<unop> krantix,  what did you have to do?
<azeem_> unop: at least Debian doesn't have differences in runlevels 2-5 by default, and I thought Ubuntu didn't either
<unop> [BTF] Chm0d,  you could do -- sudo aptitude purge package
<krantix> unop, the touch passage rescued my status file...
<soundray> krantix: I'm not sure that it does -- let's check: does "cat /var/lib/dpkg/status" return anything?
<unop> krantix,  nice :)
<pihus> wwworks great :D
<slippyr4> hi all. i am considering installing ubuntu on a home server pc, but  i need to load a propriatary raid module into the kernel during installation. does the ubuntu installer support that?
<krantix> soundray, i'm back online with apt.... i can install again software and updates....
<Bieleke> unop
<jgalvez> hi. how do I get the machine's IP address without using ifconfig (without requiring sudo, that is)?
<erUSUL> !dm | slippyr4
<Bieleke> unop you can use runlevel command to check it
<frogzoo> Agent_bob: apps - nautilus - desktop
<soundray> krantix: I'm worried about your system...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bieleke> reports N 2 here
<azeem_> jgalvez: you can get the IP address from ifconfig without sudo
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | slippyr4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> frogzoo i'm looking at it.  it's not there.   there is ekiga, evolution gnome-power-manager, gnome-screensaver, gnome-settings, gnome-terminal, panel, and update-notifier.
<unop> azeem_,  well, i've seen debian installs where there are plain differences in runlevels .. but what i mean is, if you are changing from runlevel to runlevel instead of rebooting, its better to comeback to the runlevel you were at originally
<[BTF] Chm0d> thx unop i think gstreamer is causing my system to crash.  Not positive.  I log in and it just hangs there
<jgalvez> azeem_: not on the machine i want to, 'ifconfig' is only available to root
<krantix> soundray, why?
<unop> Bieleke,  i just cat /etc/inittab :)
<azeem_> jgalvez: just run "/sbin/ifconfig"
<slippyr4> it's not fakeraid. i need to load a module. can the installer do that? that's all i need to know
<soundray> krantix: does "cat /var/lib/dpkg/status" return anything?
<azeem_> jgalvez: unless the admin has changed the defaults, of course
<krantix> soundray, yes
<krantix> soundray, where should i past you the results?
<azeem_> unop: I said "by default", of course the local admin can set policy as they like
<soundray> krantix: okay, then it has indeed restored your status database
<soundray> krantix: nowhere, thanks ;)
<frogzoo> Agent_bob: u belong to admin group?
<Agent_bob> yep
<krantix> soundray, thanks a lot
<unop> azeem_,  well, ok then, can you be sure whether the runlevels are the same on someone else's comp? :)
<elias_> Now, I would like to get fluxbox. Do I have to download Sources & Subversion or Binaries ?
<frogzoo> Agent_bob: cos there should be dozens plural of entries under apps
<Bieleke> unop there is no /etc/inittab on ubuntu as far as i know
<Agent_bob> frogzoo well there isn't
<Bieleke> at least the command does not work for me
<azeem_> unop: if they aren't, they should know what they've changed, assuming they are the admin as well
<unop> Bieleke,  there is if you use sysvinit instead of upstart
<soundray> elias_: I suggest you just do 'sudo apt-get install fluxbox'
<frogzoo> Agent_bob: you belong to adm?
<Bieleke> unop, ah... again learned something
<Agent_bob> frogzoo does it need ran as root just to configure a personal desktop appearance ?
<Bieleke> unop, what is the difference between those two anyway ?
<elias_> soundray, nice :D
<frogzoo> Agent_bob: nope, shouldn't do - it works this end, just don't know why you don't see it
<soundray> !upstart | Bieleke
<ubotu> Bieleke: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<geemy> your all still here
<Agent_bob> frogzoo i think i'm in almost every group on this box.
<geemy> how weird
<geemy> hiyas
<wacx-q^cat> id
<geemy> again
<unop> Bieleke,  sysvinit is what the rest of the linux world uses -- the plain old init .. upstart is ubuntu's "enhancement" of it
<soundray> elias_: the wonders of a good package management system ;)
<Bieleke> soundray, thnx dude
<Bieleke> unop ah ic, did not know that
<Agent_bob> root adm tty disk lp dialout fax voice cdrom floppy tape audio dip operator video plugdev staff games users lpadmin scanner admin
<Agent_bob> frogzoo ^
<geemy> whose avail to help today?
<soundray> geemy: that depends on your question, so ask
<geemy> anyone using apache on ubuntu?
<geemy> the ip 127.0.0.1
<unop> Agent_bob,  you a memeber of root? eh?
<geemy> tahts need to be changed?
<Agent_bob> frogzoo ok. thanks for the effort mate.
<geemy> i am having the ip number issue
<aalhamad> whats the plugin for system tray for xchat?
<geemy> and for the permissions in the apache folder
<Agent_bob> unop sometimes
<soundray> geemy: only if you want to serve pages for clients other than your own machine
<soundray> !apache | geemy
<ubotu> geemy: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<geemy> hmmm
<unop> Agent_bob,  i meant from the list of groups there -- is that your group membership ? or just a list of available groups?
<geemy> well i cant switch the config file
<geemy> cause i dont have permissions
<geemy> and then getting thru the router
<geemy> will be last step
<geemy> i got it installed
<geemy> and running
<soundray> !enter | geemy
<ubotu> geemy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<geemy> sry
<ViNo^ubuntu> load -e /PathToPerform/perform
<soundray> geemy: by "switch", do you mean "edit"?
<elias_> soundray, again, thanks :)
<modisc> hey folks...  i just ran an updated, first in a couple of weeks... and now my xgl and beryl went clean out the window
<geemy> i have already made one
<geemy> i copied
<geemy> yeah its edited
<Agent_bob> unop no it's groups i'm in.   but i figure being in root group is less permiscuous than having sudoers setup as root jr..
<pihus> ssh isn't installed by default on edgy?
<soundray> pihus: only the client
<pihus> well that sucks
<soundray> pihus: no, it doesn't
<GaiaX11> !enter | geemy
<ubotu> geemy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pihus> it sucks because i'm too lazy to install it myself :p
<unop> Agent_bob,  that defeats the point of having the seperation between root and users .. you might as well log on as root all the time -- and sudoers is meant to prompt for your credentials, not roots
<geemy> brb
<PwcrLinux> gm all :)
<geemy> :)
<Agent_bob> unop do you know anyway to change the metacity settings without it displaying in configuration editor ?
<soundray> pihus: OS's should not install to a default state where they have open ports
<peace-keeper> sudo su
<frogzoo> Agent_bob: dude, if you've played with sudo, that may explain conf editor not working as expected
<DevilLink> heuhehueue
<Agent_bob> unop no it doesn't.   being in the root group does not let you run things as root.
<DevilLink> good nite
<DevilLink> INDONESIA
<DevilLink> ada orang indonesia
<unop> Agent_bob, errr, sure it does .. why else have a root group?
<soundray> pihus: is 'sudo apt-get install ssh' beyond what your laziness will allow you to do?
<pihus> guess not
<Agent_bob> frogzoo you said that it didn't need root perms to configure your personal desktop ???
<Agent_bob> unop ok you have proven your ignorance, enough said.
<aalhamad> howz the system tray for xcat?
<aalhamad> howz the system tray for xchat?
<unop> someone please put some sense into Agent_bob
<Anti-Tedd> Okay. How?
<pihus> lol
<Anti-Tedd> I prefer with a bat
<aalhamad> i mean howdo
<Anti-Tedd> Can I do it with a bat?
<Agent_bob> frogzoo do you have a non-admin account setup ?    if so can that account see metacity in the conf ed ?
<soundray> Agent_bob: you're not entitled to diss anyone for trying to help
<frogzoo> Agent_bob: well, I see the apps -> nautilus group, you don't - there's no difference between the 2 installs, but you've changed your sudoers...
<Agent_bob> soundray didn't diss for trying to help.
<deKos> hey
<bulmer> its almost Valentines, cant we just get along?  lolz
<GaiaX11> Agent_bob: unop is not ignorant I have watched him solving many questions in this channel :)
<soundray> unop: that was a bit of a blunder, I must say
<freezey> i need some assistance with PostFix... so if anyone has set it up before i can use the help
<Agent_bob> GaiaX11 we are all ignorant.  just on different points
<unop> soundray,  what was a blunder?
<soundray> unop: what you said about the root group
<GaiaX11> Agent_bob: I know but did you mean that?
<Agent_bob> yes
<Agent_bob> if i be examined for my statement GaiaX11, ask soundray to explain it, he sees it clearly.
<slavekk> hello
<slavekk> help
<aalhamad> hows the plugin for system tray xchat... ?
<slavekk> as usual
<aalhamad> plz help
<slavekk> :-/
<slavekk> i run nicotine but i can't close it
<SanguineAnomaly> hey guys
<slavekk> :-(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<slavekk> how to make it?
<deKos> is there any way to move mouse pointer with the keyboard? my mouse is down and I'm tired of trying various keyboard shurtcuts with no effect :/
<SanguineAnomaly> i've just installed windows, but for some reason, its unformatted my swap partition :S
<unop> soundray, this is how i see it, and know from first hand experience too .. if you have a user that is member of the root group, his effective GUID is pretty high
<elias_> soundray, could you tell me what i should download of these https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=141362&package_id=155388&release_id=445794 ?
<SanguineAnomaly> so i not have /dev/sda1 as boot, unallocated space, /dev/sda3 as / and /dev/sda2 as ntfs
<slavekk> ????????????????????????????/
<soundray> slavekk: you are spamming
<SanguineAnomaly> how can I format the unallocated space as my swap?
<GaiaX11> Agent_bob: Ok. I don't want to go further with this issue
<aalhamad> hows the plugin for system tray xchat... ? ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------plz help
<unop> soundray,  s/GUID/GID/
<slavekk> how to close programs taht i CANT close
<bulmer> SanguineAnomaly: install windows first then linux..otherwise you come across problems
<slavekk> ???????/
<aalhamad> howz= what is
<frogzoo> Agent_bob: from a user account with no groups you still see the app-> nautilus settings in gconf-editor, so dunno
<SanguineAnomaly> bulmer: well, should I just reinstall ubuntu then?
<slavekk> like ctr+alt+del in windows??????????????
<coNP> SanguineAnomaly: no
<bulmer> SanguineAnomaly: you may as well..
<coNP> SanguineAnomaly: it is not needed
<Deed> Anyone know if there's a MSN client that has tabs for conversations?
<SanguineAnomaly> ok, i only installed ubuntu yesterday, so its no loss
<coNP> SanguineAnomaly: have you already installed both ?
<elias_> Deed, gaim
<SanguineAnomaly> coNP, yes, but windows unformatted my swap partition :/
<Deed> elias_, hmm? Is there?
<slavekk> heloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<GaiaX11> Deed: gaim, kopete, etc...
<Agent_bob> frogzoo hmmm ok.  thanks for testing that.   i'll have to examine this system a little closer.    it's a pretty fresh install of 6.6
<Deed> GaiaX11, does kopete have tabs?! OMG!
<frogzoo> Agent_bob: 6.6 might be different, 6.10 this end
<soundray> slavekk: STOP SPAMMING
<GaiaX11> Deed: For me it does
<lolman> Yep, you need to fiddle about with the Behaviour settings Deed
<coNP> SanguineAnomaly: then it might be easier to reinstall ubuntu I guess
<azalin> deed: gaim internet messanger has tabs
<SanguineAnomaly> coNP, :) ok
<GaiaX11> Deed: you only need to config it.
<SanguineAnomaly> thanks guys
<Agent_bob> frogzoo not likely though,  more likely that having gnome and kde both installed has had some strange affect on the settings.
<azalin> just installed it today :)
<Deed> GaiaX11, how do I config it for tabs? :)
<frogzoo> Agent_bob: could be
<soundray> slavekk: try 'killall nicotine' in a terminal
<coNP> Deed: you don't have to, it is tabbed by default
<slavekk> ok
<lolman> Deed: head into the Behavior section of the Configuration screen, on the Chat tab there is an option for grouping chats
<lolman> coNP: not on Kopete ;-)
<coNP> lolman: sorry, I thought we are speaking about gaim
* Yoooder has a weird question!  I'm running an AtlonXP 2500 on an Epox 8rDA3+ with nothing overclocked, normal BIOS settings, etc.  After reboots sometimes my clock will drift up 5 minutes an hour, usually I just have to reboot to get it back to running relatively accurately.
<Kyral> Yoooder: Install OpenNTPD :P
<Deed> lol! Thanks alot guys!
<jesussm> thanks
<jesussm> follow me
<modisc> seems that doing the latest ubuntu update killed my xgl
<GaiaX11> Deed: there it is
<Yoooder> Kyral: I run ntpdate hourly when the problem is happening and it's not enough to keep my MythTV shows on schedule (I hate it when MythBusters ends 5 minutes early!)
<modisc> won't run beryl anymore and it runs REAL slow in metacity
<Deed> GaiaX11, yeah found it! Thanks alot.
<soundray> modisc: 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11' may fix it
<soundray> modisc: sorry 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic' may fix it
<Kyral> Yoooder: Hmm....dunno is there a BIOS update for your system (BTW you should really run OpenNTPD as a daemon)
<Agent_bob> frogzoo thanks again.     and unop i hope i did not offend you.   ignorance is nothing to be ashamed of, unless we are ignorant by our own choice.   and then it's not nesseceraly so,  i choose to be ignorant of some things in order to be aware of others...    (i suppose that is universal)
<Yoooder> modisc: are you sure your latest upgrade didn't just mess with your video drivers?
<modisch> i'm about to try reinstalling the fglrx drivers...
<Yoooder> modisc: it's possible you're running without hardware acceleration would slaughter video performance
<lolman> Do ATI's drivers get fried by kernel updates?
<modisch> unfortunately, re-fscking after my computer crashed trying to end the xgl session
<soundray> modisch: are you ignoring me?
<unop> Agent_bob, dont patronize me, just leave :)
<modisch> soundray: nope.  gonna try that after the fglrx drivers
<humbolto> on a 100gb disk drive, is it normal for beagle to occupy as much as 1.4 gb of disk space in .beagle?
<soundray> modisch: try this *before* the fglrx drivers
<modisch> soundray: I can't do much right now while i fsck
<modisch> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b felixhummel!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<modisch> nice netsplit
<Deed> Ok, next question. Is there a way to change the font settings for the tabs in kopete? :)
<facugaich> Goodbye, orwell
<apokryphos> ubotu: netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lolman> Deed: not a clue there, I don't mind them as they are
<Quintin> woot
<Quintin> got TRS running with WINE
<rage__> TRS?
<Quintin> The Rosetta Stone!
<modisch> soundray:  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic is already the newest version
<rage__> Oh...
<soundray> modisch: okay, that wasn't it then
<Quintin> rage__: oh?
<modisch> time for drivers i guess
<rage__> Quintin: I know not what that is, hmmm.
<Quintin> rage__: language training software
<rage__> Ah.
<modisch> well....
<modisch> there's no new fglrx driver
<xamox> how can I tar a directory but exclude one particular sub-dir?
<soundray> xamox: use --exclude=PATTERN (man tar)
<xamox> soundray, thx.
<riotkittie> that was odd. my syslog.conf was fine... but i didnt have a tty8 running at all
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by apokryphos
<pihus> how to send messages between users in terminal?
<jayco> connect irc.irc-hispano.net
<aoupi> pihus: ytalk works but it is usualy a bitch to set up
<KennethP> '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
<ompaul> !language | aoupi
<ubotu> aoupi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pihus> k, but how to kill a user in terminal?
<aoupi> oh sorry
<Quintin> pihus: 'man write'
<pihus> should be skill but it ain't working
<modisch> well, looks like i'm SOL for fglrx and xgl right now
<Quintin> pihus: man kill, apt-get install slay
<Quintin> modisch: why's that?
<riotkittie> write is rad
<modisch> quintin: it insists on not working... seems like the hardware acceleration is pooched
<modisch> quintin: i get terrible performance and beryl crashes instantly
<Quintin> modisch: lsmod | grep ati
<oni> hi guys, I have kind of a serious problem here... I am still dealing with the nvidia drivers breaking on every startup, but for a while I've been just reinstalling from the nvidia installer to fix it.  now it seems that the kernel got upgraded and on restart I can't install the nvidia package because I'm lacking headers....so (1) is it possible to fix this and (2) does anyone know the package name for the latest headers?
<modisch> quintin: cpufreq_conservative      8712     0
<brk3> hi, my ubuntu updated last night and now whenever I log in gnome-panel crashes repeatly I cant seem to get it back to normal. other people seem to be getting the same problem is there anything i can do?
<erUSUL> oni: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<Quintin> oni: yes.  Install the kernel source or kernel headers for your kernel.  add 'nvidia' to /etc/modules to have it autoloaded on startup.
<brk3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356854&page=2&highlight=gnome+panel+crash
<modisch> quintin: i'm not using the 'ati' drivers, i'm using 'fglrx'
<Quintin> modisch: I know that.
<oni> thanks erUSUL and Quintin
<Quintin> modisch: lsmod | grep agp
<modisch> pulls up "intel_agp" and "agpgart"
* mode/#ubuntu [-b felixhummel!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<modisch> and lists fglrx and intel_agp under agpgart
<Quintin> modisch: how did you install ati driver?
<modisch> quintin: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#C
<modisch> quintin: fglrxinfo turns up fine.
<Quintin> modisch: I would recommend getting the latest driver from ati.amd.com and installing that way
<brk3> ubuntu sucks
<modisch> well, i think it does.  shows "OpenGL vendor strings"  for ATI technologies, 9800 Xt, 2.0.6011
<Quintin> modisch: paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
* mode/#ubuntu [-b felixhummel!*@*]  by apokryphos
<modisch> quintin: into the channel??
<Quintin> modisch: ...
<aoupi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Quintin> modisch: into a pastebin
<modisch> thanks... ;)
<geemy> ok girls
<cntb> how do I send /memo to offline nick ?
<geemy> i think i am getting real close
<geemy> 127.0.0.1 localhost
* cntb does not want him so close
<geemy> oops sorry i had something copied from the ubuntu machine and flipped back to the winzk
<kekko> what exactly this means?
<kekko> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kekko>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.4-1ubuntu12.3) but 2.5-0ubuntu9 is to be installed
<kekko> E: Broken packages
<geemy> i was just reading tat
<geemy> it means
<geemy> u havent got the dependency
<geemy> u downloaded that your self?
<kekko> which in taht case is libc6?
<modisch> quintin:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl-org/5414/
<geemy> i think u use the install manager
<kekko> yes i did
<elias_> Could anyone tell me how to download and install the flash plugin for mozilla with a amd64 cpu?
<geemy> oh
<geemy> yeah
<geemy> same trhing
<geemy> u use this manager
<geemy> goto add remove
<aalhamad> which is the best or what you recommend a P2P package to download??
<kekko> and is not possible to unistall either
<geemy> and make sure u have this...
<geemy> syna
<geemy> something
<soundray> kekko: have you tried to upgrade to feisty
<kekko> becxause that's a main library
<geemy> starts with sy
<Quintin> modisch: that's not the correct URL
<geemy> hold on i see
<soundray> geemy: you've been told before not to use enter all the time.
<kekko> soundray: no what's that'?
<aalhamad> Limewire or edonkey200 or amule or what?
<geemy> snaptic
<geemy> package manager
<ompaul> !enter | geemy
<ubotu> geemy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aalhamad> plz if somebody can give me his recomendation///
<soundray> kekko: the next version of ubuntu which is currently alpha
<modisch> quintin:  sorry, typo..  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5414/
<kekko> soundray: uhm.. alpha is a bit of an early stage...
<geemy> amule
<christof-kr> aalhamad: depends on what you need it for
<Quintin> modisch: screwy.  what does glxinfo | grep direct say ?
<modisch> quintin: i'm on irc on a different machine because of frequent reboots
<aalhamad> fies and moves..
<modisch> quintin: direct rendering: Yes
<aalhamad> movies
<aalhamad> files
<Quintin> modisch: can you run glxgears?
<modisch> yes
<aalhamad> christof-kr,
<soundray> kekko: exactly. But your system appears to be in an inconsistent state because of a failed or partial upgrade.
<kekko> geemy: so you are having the same problems with synaptic?
<geemy> in my problem iu think i  also need rights to change files in folders other than my own to unlock the router  as well as the config file
<Quintin> modisch: hmm
<Quintin> modisch: have you tried using aiglx instead of xgl?
<soundray> kekko: can you put the output of 'apt-get -f install' on the pastebin pls
<geemy> no i got my apache installed
<modisch> quintin: i'm in xorg now...  i can jump into xgl and see how everything works
<soundray> kekko: make that sudo apt-get -f install
<geemy> yeah i was just reading taht too
<aalhamad> christof-kr, what are the best for movies?
<steel_lady> one short question: sometimes my sound goes off and I don't have the sound in the whole sistem until I reboot. is there any other qay to reiniciate the sound without booting?
<kekko> soundray: doing it now
<geemy> i already have it , it appears
<christof-kr> well, aalhamad.this is not really an ubuntu question. ubuntu has clients to a lot of p2p networks. but you have to decide on yourself which network you want to use in the first place
<Quintin> steel_lady: are you using software mixing?
<aeshyamae> hai everybody i am new to this free(dom) world
<christof-kr> aalhamad,  i can't help you with this, because i'm not downloading movies
<steel_lady> Quintin, I am not sure
<aalhamad> most user are on wht?
<CrakeHunter> hello, is there a possibility to reduce the speed of my case fan?
<sprite_13> hi all
<geemy> so tell me plz soundray how to get access to folders i need to change files in
<steel_lady> Quintin, I think so
<Quintin> steel_lady: system > preferences > sound
<modisch> quintin: first attempt to load into Xgl failed with no screens found.... the second try went in
<geemy> hello
<christof-kr> CrakeHunter, stick a pencil into it =)
<aalhamad> christof-kr, ok then documents ?
<Quintin> CrakeHunter: install lm_sensors
<aeshyamae> i am using ubuntu 6.06 in that can i install the xgl desktop and have the 3d desktop effects?
<ompaul> geemy, you have been asked not to put your information on more than one line - please do that thanks
<CrakeHunter> ;D @ christof,  @ quintin: okay
<Matthew_Charman> Hello. I need a little advice on how to install Ubuntu for the first time, if anyone can spare a few minutes.
<aalhamad> christof-kr,what do you use?
<sprite_13> how can i emerge SIM 9.4. * ?
<Quintin> aeshyamae: depends on what your gfx hardware is
<modisch> quintin: glxgears runs in xgl, poorly, with "Xlib:  extension "Xfree86 DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<soundray> geemy: use 'sudo command', replacing "command" with whatever you are going to use for changing the files.
<kekko> soundray : this is all i get as output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5417/
<christof-kr> aalhamad, i'm barely using file sharing
<sprite_13> how can i install with "apt-get install" SIM 9.4. * ???
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<modisch> under xgl, glxinfo gives me "direct rendering: No"
<Quintin> modisch: paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log after you start xgl
<christof-kr> can't help you with that, aalhamad
<aeshyamae> ya the open office says my ATI radeoan(or something like that:))is not in xgl database
<soundray> kekko: okay, can you also paste your /etc/apt/sources.list pls
<[BTF] Chm0d> kekko: sudo apt-get build-essential
<soundray> [BTF] Chm0d: that's not going to help
<geemy> well i am trying but its soo busy in here plz will someone msg me if they have any information as to how i gain admin rights over apache folders
<aeshyamae> is the xgl desktop available for ATI radeoan ??
<soundray> kekko: don't listen to [BTF] Chm0d please
<pibarnas> Houston, I have a problem! Folks, I've noticed everytime I got an application running, there's an annoying sound coming from the box, however when I shut the application down, the ubuntu desktop doesn't emit the sound anymore. Too weird. I unchecked the video sound control... Can you give me a help?
<Matthew_Charman> I want to setup my laptop as a web development and office system. I would like Open Office etc. and LAMP - should I go for Desktop or Server version of Ubuntu? Testing scripts etc. would be no more than 5 connection son a LAN.
<[BTF] Chm0d> shees i was only trying to help no need to be so rude
<kekko> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5418/
<modisch> quintin:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5419/
<Bravesurf> hey
<[BTF] Chm0d> some people in here just are horrible i tell ya
<geemy> relax
<soundray> [BTF] Chm0d: I wasn't rude, I was just straightforward
<Quintin> modisch: odd.  what 3d card?
<patrick_> how do you add programs to the startup
<modisch> quintin: direct rendering isn't working in Xgl
<CrakeHunter> quintin, i did install lm_sensors. how do i start it? the command lm_sensors doesnt work, and i dont see an entry in my applications list
<geemy> geez u guys are getting a lot of the same simialiar question huh
<[BTF] Chm0d> it was rude . kekko: don't listen to [BTF] Chm0d please
<inma-lantejuela> hola
<geemy> pa
<geemy> trick
<kekko> chm0d : thant's for trying to help, don't take it bad
<inma-lantejuela> hay alguien ahi??
<geemy> u use add remo
<geemy> ve
<inma-lantejuela> estoy probando el chat
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@rrcs-24-173-48-157.sw.biz.rr.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<modisch> quintin: that paste is the same log..  i don't think xgl wrote to Xorg.0.log
<sprite_13> and what about my question ? =)))
<modisch> quintin: the timestamp is the same for both pastes
<sprite_13> a tell about SIM 9.4.*
<soundray> [BTF] Chm0d: honestly, rudeness is something else. You may not have noticed, but I addressed you first, before I told kekko not to listen to you. I had good reasons as well.
<SanguineAnomaly> Guys, just reinstalled ubuntu, and /boot/ is empty
<SanguineAnomaly> what's gone wrong? :/
<CrakeHunter> i installed lm-sensors - how do i start this application? i dont see any entry
<Quintin> CrakeHunter: command line
<patrick_> geezy you can do it through add remove? thanks!
<erUSUL> CrakeHunter: sensors is the userspace app and sensorsd (a daemon)
<dreamerdude> anyone know where i can find the file libssl.so.0 ??!?! i keep serching and all i find are files like libssl.so, libssl.so.0.9.8 etc
<erUSUL> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<modisch> quintin: any idea why Xgl isn't logging?
<tcpip> need help.. ever since i installed ntfs-3g and edited fstab .. my system lags terribly when i access one of my ntfs partitions abt 180gb big
<CrakeHunter> a heh, i need to install the sensors-applet as well ;)
<Quintin> modisch: how are you starting it?
<erUSUL> dreamerdude: what app ask for that file?
<dreamerdude> hydra
<Bravesurf> Who should i talk to if i need help to install Ubuntu?
<soundray> kekko: how did you get into this situation?
<Dr_Willis> Bravesurf,  read the install docs yet?
<Zta> How does one burn a dvd from the commandline on Ubuntu Server?  cdrecord?
<apokryphos> !ask | Bravesurf
<ubotu> Bravesurf: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dreamerdude> even the binary for hydra asks for it
<sprite_13> more then more peoples...and nothing ..
<[BTF] Chm0d> Bravesurf: installing is pretty much straight forward
<SanguineAnomaly> Guys, just reinstalled ubuntu, and /boot/ is empty - what's happened?!
<arsentop> i cant seem to get network-manager to load
<arsentop> ive read through all the docs etc :/
<sprite_13> exit
<modisch> quintin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5420/
<sprite_13> quit
<erUSUL> dreamerdude: maybe you need to symlink it ln -s  libssl.so.0  libssl.so
<kekko> soundray: trying to install the c compiler and all its libraries in order to install OGG  ...
<pibarnas> Houston, I have a problem! Folks, I've noticed everytime I got an application running, there's an annoying sound coming from the box, however when I shut the application down, the ubuntu desktop doesn't emit the sound anymore. Too weird. I unchecked the video sound control... Can you give me a help?
<steel_lady> quintin, yes I have software mixing
<tcpip> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<soundray> kekko: how exactly did you try to install the C compiler?
<CrakeHunter> quintin, unfortunately lm-sensors only shows my cpu temperature
<Bravesurf> i just want to fill up the public window with my newbie questions
<dreamerdude> ok ill try that, thanks
<tcpip> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<CrakeHunter> is there a way to manipulate the fan speed with it?
<CrakeHunter> (fan speed of my case fan)
<Bravesurf> When i set in the cd to boot from it, it don't work...what should i do?
<swimmerino88> hello to evrebody...I'd like to know a think...I am using kubuntu edgy and i have just installed beryl...but i don't know how to put beryl at the beginning of my session...how can i do it?because i have always to open it!!!
<modisch> quintin: I'm starting xgl with a startxgl.sh with this in it:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5420/
<kekko> soundray: i think i might have install it manually with apt
<rogierwilco> !atapi
<soundray> Bravesurf: enter the BIOS setup and change the boot options to boot from the CD-ROM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atapi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bravesurf> soundray: thanx
<kekko> soundray: i've followed what i read in this ubuntu forum.. the problem is the same... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17033
<dreamerdude> i tried that symlink and it seemed to work but i still get ./hydra: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<[BTF] Chm0d> there is one thing about ubuntu that I am having serious problems with and dont understand and thats sound.  My sound was just working a min ago now again nothing
<arsentop> anyone experiance with network-manager?
<patrick_> what do you guys use for bit torrent, soulseek (nicotine?) and to play music, amrok doesnt seem to work well, whats another player that works well?
<[BTF] Chm0d> this has happened to me so many times and I find nothing in dmesg that tells me anything
<patrick_> and how do you add programs to start up when you start the computer up
<tcpip> please help me with my ntfs prob
<dreamerdude> patric: try xmms
<patrick_> sorry for the stupid questions
<rogierwilco> arsentop, what about it?
<soundray> kekko: that information is ancient...
<arsentop> rogierwilco, i cant seem to get it to load :s
<rulus> patrick_: add it to System > Administration > Sessions > Startup programs
<soundray> kekko: which part exactly?
<patrick_> thanks dreamerdude and rulus
<dreamerdude> can anyone help with hydra?
<arsentop> nm-applet does nothing.
<nexact> hello all, i'd like to know if there's something else than splunk and phpsyslog-ng to parse logs that's into mysql database ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@rrcs-24-173-48-157.sw.biz.rr.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<geemy> i leeches nexacts brain
<geemy> thats all the stuff i am about to embark on learning
<geemy> help me with my apache plz
<nexact> heheh
<Quintin> geemy: /join #apache
<nexact> i've just installed ubuntu-lamp on my imac g3 :] 
<geemy> ty
<soundray> [BTF] Chm0d: make sure that all your sound apps are set to use ALSA output. You've probably got something that wedges the sound by hogging OSS devices.
<vieirar> Hi can someone help me I just installed my new Nvidia card. Before I did this I uninstalled all fglrx drivers and config etc.
<vieirar> However, when I go to install nvidia-glx I get an error
<freezey> how do i set premissions to everything inside a file?
<kekko> soundray: they just say which libraries to install for C compiler.joe_bruis say: You must have libc6-dev-i386 (not just libc6-i386) installed!
<vieirar> dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx
<chronic1> i installed a package thru apt that is apparently broken (gforge)....is there a way to get it out of my system?
<MagicRabbit> Can nobody help me pick which version of Ubuntu to install? :-(
<vieirar> I made sure I uninstalled xorg-driver-fglrx
<chronic1> it always tries to configure itself and then apt errors out
<chronic1> MagicRabbit: i just use the most current
<vieirar> I did it with dpkg -P and via aptitude and apt-get. still getting issue
<freezey> Howdo i set permissions to everything inside a directory?
<vieirar> I think my ldconfig is messed up
<modisch> everyone seems screwed over with the latest update ;)
<vieirar> /usr/lib/fglrx does not even a path anymore
<kekko> soundray : to get to the root of my original problem, i get "c compiler can not create executables" when i do a ./configure for OGG encoder..
<soundray> kekko: well that's fine -- it doesn't explain why your system is set to install version 2.5 of libc6, when the current one in edgy is 2.4
<MagicRabbit> chronic1: I need to know whether to use Desktop or Server, as I want to develop web applications, but also use the computer as a replacement for my Office PC.
<FrenKy> Hi All!
<lolman> MagicRabbit: you'd want Desktop for that
<MagicRabbit> lolman: Ok, and then I need to download Apache, MySQL, PHP etc, yes?
<FrenKy> Quick question. How can I get my GNOME taskbar to look like this:  http://www.april.org/groupes/labo/gnome/stuff.png ?
<lolman> Yeah
<yonigar> ola
<MagicRabbit> lolman: Thank you! :-)
<soundray> kekko: what do you get from 'sudo apt-get install libc6'?
<lolman> Is xampp in the repos, anyone?
<CrakeHunter> whats the command for hddtemp to reconfigure it?
<infidel> anyone know anything about playing music on cell phones?
<soundray> [BTF] Chm0d: make sure that all your sound apps are set to use ALSA output. You've probably got something that wedges the sound by hogging OSS devices.
<chronic1> MagicRabbit: i'd jsut go with desktop
<MagicRabbit> chronic1: Thank you! :-)
<yonigar> donde esta la jente
<FrenKy> infidel: What you have in mind? What phone?
<infidel> FredricR_, sharp 904sh
<aalhamad> is there a P2P over a web browser?
<infidel> FredricR_, don't know how to get music ie... mp3 to play on it
<yonigar> alguna bu
<lolman> FrenKy: that looks like an old GNOME version to me
<FrenKy> Sorry I'm lost there :) sharp is enigma to me... Never seen that phone...
<ompaul> !es | yonigar
<ubotu> yonigar: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kekko> soundray: libc6 is already the newest version.
<FrenKy> lolman:Yep, but I'm interested in 2 x3 applications that are displayed in the taskbar
<infidel> FrenKy, the instructions are in japanese so i'm not sure what i'm suppose to do from what i gather i need to feed the mp3 through some kind of software so it somewhat encrypted, you know anything about that?
<arsentop> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<dark> join #nnp
<yonigar> ola ke tal alguna titi por ai
<soundray> kekko: okay, try 'sudo apt-get install libc6-dev' then...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86-63-94-198.asta-net.com.pl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !es | yonigar
<ubotu> yonigar: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kekko> soundray: that's the problem! i get
<kekko>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.4-1ubuntu12.3) but 2.5-0ubuntu9 is to be installed
<kekko> E: Broken packages
<dwight> how can i find out the version of my linux kernel from the CLI?
<ompaul> !paste kekko
<Agrajag> uname -a
<coNP> dwa: uname -a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste kekko - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !paste | kekko
<ubotu> kekko: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> kekko: just wanted to recheck that.
<dwight> Agrajag: coNP thanks
<coNP> sorry, dwa, I meant dwight
<kekko> sorry ompaul will do
<ompaul> kekko, over two lines ;-)
<ciscosurfer> Hello!  Does anyone remember the name of the GUI Usplash utility for Dapper? (not splash screens -- I'm looking for the name of the Usplash utility) -- don't think it was in the repos
* coNP thinks we should utilize some hash function to get nicks with disjoint 2-prefixes :)
<hamzadalias> wenas
<hamzadalias>  atodos
<soundray> ompaul: I'm at a loss with kekko's problem here, can you have a look? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5417/ and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5418/ -- 2.5-0ubuntu9 is the feisty version of libc6 I believe....
<yonigar> ompaul como te llamas
<shatrat> coNP, what we need is an ascii version of a huffman code
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ompaul>  yonigar, this is an english language channel only
<kekko> soundray: thanks for your time.. appreciated..!
<ompaul> soundray, kekko  fiesty is #ubuntu+1
<Asl[a] n> Hello, all you dateless wonders. :) I have this problem- was able to browse my LAN just fine using samba- until a while back -
<jfanaian> I had my wireless drivers working but upon installing my video card drivers (using guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321766&highlight=ATI+Xpress+200) my wlan0 interface has dissapeared
<jfanaian> If I do ndiswrapper -l it shows up as both the drivers and hardware present
<Asl[a] n> but now that i've reinstalled Windows on the other computer i share files with, i've been unable to connect.
<LiENUS> is there a way to force a user to change their password next time they login to the console?
<abhinay> is there no 'alsaconf' in ubuntu ?
<Asl[a] n> so two part question: does linux/samba need re-configuring to work - or is it a windows problem?
<crimsun> abhinay: no.
<soundray> ompaul: we know that -- but nothing in the sources.list points to install anything from feisty!
<dwight> exit
<jfanaian> but if I try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper I get "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko)
<dwight> oops//
<ompaul> soundray, ahh
<kekko> ompaul: i'm on edgy
<jfanaian> Does anyone know why the video drivers will mess up modprobe or ndiswrapper?
<abhinay> crimsun: whats the alternative ?
<hamzadalias> wenas
<Agrajag> LiENUS: "passwd -f <username>" should do it
<soundray> ompaul: it's not the usual...
<hamzadalias> ai alguien que able espaol
<crimsun> abhinay: let udev do its job. What's the issue?
<ompaul> hamzadalias, #ubuntu-es
<ciscosurfer> LiENUS: you can set -e switch in a terminal (so, for example passwd -e <usernamehere>) you can check the man pages for it as well
<Agrajag> ciscosurfer: -e changes the shell
<LiENUS> wait... i've gotten two different answers...
<hamzadalias> hamzadelcongo@hotmail.com
<LiENUS> Agrajag,  -e expires the password
<soundray> kekko: 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install libc6-dev' -- same error?
<Agrajag> LiENUS: it's -f, (f)orce password change. do "man passwd" for more info
<Veganto> Hey guys, I've got a little problem. I installed my nVidia 7600GS graphics card on Ubuntu Dapper, everything's working great, even the rotating Beryl cube, but when I glxinfo | grep rendering it still says Direct rendering: No, and sometimes certain menus such as the Applications menu just stay white until I open them again.
<Agrajag> you sure about that, maybe I'm looking at an old manual
<LiENUS>  The -f
<LiENUS>        option makes passwd call chfn to change the users gecos information.
<LiENUS>        These two options are only meant for compatibility, since the other
<LiENUS>        programs can be called directly.
<hamzadalias> hamzadelcongo@hotmail.com
<Asl[a] n> ompaul, is it possible to use the ubuntu box as a server if its sharing an internet connection over windows internet connection Sharing?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@83.230.234.136]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Agrajag> Oh, hell, I'm wrong.
<FrenKy> Anybody knows how can I get my GNOME taskbar (with delivered with 6.10) to look like this: http://www.april.org/groupes/labo/gnome/stuff.png ?
<Agrajag> wtf, I thought -g was change gecos. OK
<kekko> souundray: same story.
<ompaul> kekko, have you enabled backports or some such?
<LiENUS> how can i set an empty password?
<soundray> ompaul: no -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5418/ (kekko)
<jfanaian> Could enablinb backports and updating screw up ndiswrapper or modprobe?
<modisch> ok...  for whatever reason....  it seems like my update messed up fglrx and xgl...  and i can't get direct rendering going in Xgl
<kekko> ompaul: here it's standard ubuntu installation. no backports that i know of
<modisch> direct rendering works in Xorg, but not Xgl
<ompaul> Asl[a] n, you can - but -- will windows route the packets no idea don't touch that thing myself
<LiENUS> err
<LiENUS> passwd -e isnt working...
<LiENUS> i login via ssh...
<LiENUS> and it doesnt forge me to change my pass..
<kekko> ompaul: not that i know of
<ompaul> kekko, what are you trying to install?
<kekko> ompaul: OGG libraries
<[BTF] Chm0d> my ubuntu has been treating me like I have been cheating on it ;(
<kekko> ompaul: libogg 1.1.3
<abhinay> crimsun: cat 1_Devuda...mp3 > /dev/dsp
<PwcrLinux> Hiya ompaul
<abhinay> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<pihus> anyone uses bmp & amsn?
<Veganto> Hey guys, I've got a little problem. I installed my nVidia 7600GS graphics card on Ubuntu Dapper, everything's working great, even the rotating Beryl cube, but when I glxinfo | grep rendering it still says Direct rendering: No, and sometimes certain menus such as the Applications menu just stay white until I open them again.
<riotkittie> [BTF] Chm0d: *have* you been cheating on it?
<ompaul> kekko, so this is happening when you try to do "sudo apt-get install libogg" ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> hangs during bootup, no sound.....it's forcing me to install winblows :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> NO
<[BTF] Chm0d> i :P
<ompaul> !bootoptions | [BTF] Chm0d
<ubotu> [BTF] Chm0d: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<CrakeHunter> hello i did install hddtemp and sensors applet - now temp. of hdd and cpu is shown in system try. originally i wanted to control the speed of my case fan. how can i do that?
<jfanaian> I enabled all the commented repositories in sources.list and did an update and now my wlan0 dissapeared, and sudo modprobe ndiswrapper errors out
<[BTF] Chm0d> ty
<yonigar> alguna tititit por ai
<kekko> ompaul: no when i do a ./configure i get "C compiler can not create executables"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@83.230.234.180]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> yonigar, this is an english language only channel
* PwcrLinux waves at ompaul :)
<ompaul> yonigar, espanol     #ubuntu-es
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, afternoon
<erUSUL> ubotu tell yonigar about es | yonigar see priv msg from ubotu
<ompaul> kekko, install using apt-get
<riotkittie> [BTF] Chm0d: sucks that youre having issues. is the hang during boot a constant thing ? is it a kernel panic of some sort by any chance ?
<PwcrLinux> FF working great, after I moved the libflashplayer.so to backup dir. no more FF crashes..
<kekko> ompaul: ok, trying that
<PwcrLinux> FP 9 bugs, notified at adobe done
<[BTF] Chm0d> riotkittie: to be honest i really dont know what it is..it just hangs when i log in......
<soundray> kekko: I have a new idea. Can you do a 'sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status' and find the section that starts with "Package: libc6-dev" and paste that
<[BTF] Chm0d> then after awhile my sound just stops for no apparent reason.
<Nesco> there's no shockwave plugin for ubuntu, is there?
<jfanaian> Is there a way I can undo updates done by the update manager?
<riotkittie>  im not going to hold my breath and wait for adobe to get around to fixing bugs  ... otoh, they *did* give us a flash release this time, so perhaps there is hope
<[BTF] Chm0d> i am using oss right now my onboard sound will not work when I had it running fine for months
<crimsun> abhinay: why are you using that? Use aplay instead.
<ompaul> soundray, a build from source is what was happening -- now he is about to do it from apt-get
<deinspanjer> Is there a way to make my SMB mounts not appear as icons on my desktop?
<soundray> ompaul: that won't fix the inconsistency that was preventing the libc6-dev installation
<abhinay> crimsun: ok
<andrynux> salve
<kekko> soundray : here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5424/
<Malachi> I have a 30GB Ubuntu partition, a 4GB FAT, and a 40G Windows.
<andrynux> sos
<LiENUS> is there a way to force someone to change their password next time they login via ssh?
<Malachi> What's the best way to resize Ubuntu to 50 and Windows to 10?
<ompaul> !fi | andrynux
<ubotu> andrynux: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<soundray> kekko: okay, now the one that starts "Package: libc6" please
<andrynux> andrynux is italian
<LiENUS> lol
<ompaul> !it | andrynux
<ubotu> andrynux: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ompaul> the wold exists in finish also :)
<ompaul> word
<andrynux> ok
<Vigo> Is Feisty ok to run,try?
<PwcrLinux> breezy size about 3 GB, that will be up to 10 GB for linux
<steel_lady> somebody can tell me how to reinitiate sound?
<ompaul> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<jfanaian> Could someone tell me what to do if I uncommented all the repositories in sources.list and did an update, but messed up my wireless drivers?
<Vigo> Thank you
<ompaul> your welcome
<silya> Hi all! I need password manager that works fine in ubuntu (under xfce) and in win
<deinspanjer> jfanaian: What drivers?
<kekko> soundray: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5426/
<jfanaian> I had the drivers for a broadcom card working fine using ndsiwrapper until I recently updated and restarted, now the wlan0 interface has dissapeared and sudo modprobe ndiswrapper gives me a FATAL error
<deinspanjer> silya: I'd like to hear about that too.  I miss roboform. I really wish they would reconsider a Linux version.
<deinspanjer> jfanaian: What about iwconfig?
<deinspanjer> jfanaian: and lspci?
<jfanaian> Same, only shows my lo eth0 and sit0 interfaces
<deinspanjer> jfanaian: What broadcom? Wouldn't happen to be Dell Truemobile would it?
<jfanaian> No its not
<shatrat> jfanaian, did you update to the -11 kernel? You might need to reinstlal ndiswrapper, at least the parts that involve compiling
<jfanaian> BCM4318, its on an HP Pavilion
<jfanaian> Ah, should I just redownload+recompile ndiswrapper or use apt-get?
<jfanaian> deinspanjer: It does show up in lspci
<guillem101> When using nvidia-installer, how can I create the kernel module after kernel upgrade? Nowadays I'm uninstalling nvidia drivers and installing them again (I've kept the .run file).
<shatrat> jfanaian, I used to have an HP with that chipset, but I dont remember the install procedure exactly.  Id go back to the how-to and look it over
<deinspanjer> Is there a way to make my SMB mounts not appear as icons on my gnome desktop?
<jfanaian> Alright, I will try to reinstall it completely
<JimBeam> having problems with the latest ubuntu server release: i downloaded the iso, md5 checksum is correct, i burnt it with nero on windows, nero verified the cd - when i check the cd in the installer menu for errors it always finds md5 checksum errors
<kekko> soundray: how would i get to install libogg with apt-get if i'm not sure of the exact name of the package?
<PwcrLinux> JimBeam: you need burn at 4X to avoid getting errors
<shatrat> deinspanjer, did you mount them in your fstab?
<abhinay> crimsun: mplayer & mp3blaster are not working , >> 'failed to open sound device'
<JimBeam> PwcrLinux: this is what i did
<deinspanjer> JimBeam: I had trouble trying to burn a CDRW, are you using a normal CDR?
<JimBeam> deinspanjer: normal cd (verbatim)
<jfanaian> Is there a trash directory on ubuntu?
<alberto> alguien habla espaol ???????????
<jfanaian> alberto: #ubuntu-es
<deinspanjer> shatrat: I used the Places | Connect to Server dialog
<ompaul> !es | alberto
<ubotu> alberto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<PwcrLinux> Verbatim? they're sucks, try memorex
<alberto> join #ubuntu-es
<shatrat> deinspanjer, hmm, im not sure exactly what that does, i always do it manually.  Could you look in your /etc/fstab file? If there is a line in there for your smb files that is mounted in /media then all you w*ould need to do is change it to somewhere else, like /mnt
<soundray> kekko: there is no libogg. If you want to encode Ogg Vorbis, you will need libvorbis0a
<alberto> join #ubuntu-es
<ompaul> alberto,      /join #ubuntu-es
<shatrat> deinspanjer, also, I think you can change it so that it doesnt show up somewhere in gconf-editor, but I dont remember where exactly.
<deinspanjer> shatrat: Nope, they aren't mounted in fstab.  I'll try adding them there instead.
<silya> I need passord manager without qt
<soundray> kekko: can you check whether you still have an edgy libc6 in your package cache? ls /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.4*
<shatrat> deinspanjer, I see.  Well basicaly stuff in your /media is considered removable stuff and shows up on your desktop by default. I usually mount things in /mnt
<silya> + crossplatform
<kekko> soundray: libc6_2.4-1ubuntu12.3_i386.deb  <-- from my cache
<UyCaRumBa> hola a todos
<ompaul> silya, check out sourceforge as you are not looking for one for one platform only
<ltk05> hi!
<ltk05> I'm just wondering, but is it possible to install Cedega on ubuntu via apt-get. I've tried, but it says it couldn't find it. Should I maybe add some other repositories? Thanks in advance
<amortvigil> hey i cant start x with gflrx because it gives the error that i use a wrong busId even when i remove the bus id it gives the erro,im only useing 1 videocard. How can i find the right busid?
<Kaso> how do i stop the "Startup Programs" in gnome from executing via command-line only?
<ompaul> !es | UyCaRumBa
<ubotu> UyCaRumBa: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jfanaian> Did ubuntuforums.org just go down? :(
<soundray> kekko: super. This might fix it: 'sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.4-1ubuntu12.3_i386.deb'
<jfanaian> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /srv/www.ubuntuforums.org/public_html/includes/class_core.php on line 273
<shatrat> ltk05, no.  youll need to use wine from apt or compile cedega from cvs, which is a pain
<UyCaRumBa> ubotu,  alli nadie puede solucionar mi problema
<UyCaRumBa> :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@201.240.107.8]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PwcrLinux> let me check on forums
<ScreaminIke> A have a large collection of music. each is in a folder, sorted by.. album. each album cover is in its respective folder, named "cover400.jpg". i know i can change the icon of individual folders. but i'm talking about over 300 albums. is ther a simple command to change these folder's icons to the cover400.jgp inside of them?
<kekko> soundray: wuick explanation pls?
<shatrat> UyCaRumBa, ubotu is a bot, and nobody here speaks much spanish.
<ltk05> shatrat ok, thanks! I'll try compiling it, though I havent' been lucky with that (yet)
<PwcrLinux> it's alive and up on forums
<jfanaian> Yeah the error just went away :)
<deinspanjer> One last big question: I'm currently running with the apt-get nvidia-glx package, and it works okay, but there is supposed to be a bug fixed in the latest one available from the nvidia website.  Is there an easy migration path from the package to a raw compile/install?
<soundray> kekko: you have a libc6 that doesn't go with your ubuntu release. The dpkg command will force-install the one that you had before, which is the proper one.
<kekko> soundray: thx. trying that command now
<tcpip> can squid be configured to limit speed of those behind proxy
<shatrat> deinspanjer, apt-get remove nvidia-glx and then follow the method 2 from the latestnvidiaedgy guide at doc.gwos.org, thats how I do it
<shatrat> deinspanjer, otherwise, wait for it to hit repos
<kekko> soundray: done that
<unop> ScreaminIke, i'm not sure, but can you place a particular file in a folder to get it to be the icon?
<jfanaian> Whenever I try to modprobe ndiswrapper I get the following error: "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument"
<fotakis> hello all, I am living in greece, and I have recently switched to the open source way of thinking. I have a small company which I would like to dedicate to the advocation of Ubuntu. I have several question as to how to go about it, is there anyone in here that might be able to help?
<soundray> kekko: now see if 'sudo apt-get -f install' still reports a problem
<shatrat> deinspanjer, I dont see anything newer than 9746, and that isnt that recent.
<deinspanjer> shatrat: The one I got from aptget says it is 8776
<ompaul> fotakis, that is more something for #ubuntu-offtopic this is strictly support not discussions ;-)
<bucketfan99> hey anyone here running dualhead ?
<fotakis> thanks
<deinspanjer> shatrat: they are supposed to have fixed a suspend/standby bug in the 97xx version
<bucketfan99> id like my grey toolbar @ top and bottom of screen to extend to both monitors
<bucketfan99> but it doesn.t
<kekko> soundray: YOU ARE GO(O)D ! problem solved .Thanks you
<shatrat> deinspanjer, msg ubotu nvidia9 and it will link you a repo for 9746
<soundray> kekko: do you know what you want to do about ogg encoding now?
<deinspanjer> shatrat: nifty! thanks. :)
<AndrewB> http://www.nuxified.org/image/tatties2 Hmm can anybody help? I am wanting the icon in the top left hand corner to be changed. Currently it is the default ubuntu one..how do I change it?
<ompaul> kekko, stick to packages and away from source :) it is easier if someone else has done the work
<kekko> soundray: i know what i want to do, don't know iyet its command line.. do you?
<kekko> ompaul: good suggestion ,thanks
* tont hello at all!
<soundray> kekko: by the way, make sure you close that status file without saving any changes ;)
<shatrat> AndrewB, what you want to change is the distributor logo, there is a guide at violet-rain.info
<PwcrLinux> AndrewB: you mean a favicon in the url bar?
<Oni-Dracula> still having a problem with the nvidia module not loading on startup, does anyone know how to manually load it?
<AndrewB> PwcrLinux: on the actual screenshot
<ompaul> kekko, for that there is "synaptic package-manager"
<AndrewB> shatrat: will check that link out.. thanks
<shatrat> Oni-Dracula, modprobe nvidia
<[BTF] Chm0d> Oni-Dracula: what errors are you getting
<soundray> kekko: do you want to compress music into Ogg Vorbis files?
<kekko> soundray: wav to ogg yes
<HymnToLife> kekko, Audacity can do it
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d: i get xserver unable to load because module "nvidia" not found... and I believe I've also tried modprobe nvidia with a similar error occuring
<soundray> kekko: 'sudo apt-get install vorbis-tools'
<Djainette> Hello all
<HymnToLife> Oni-Dracula, make sure you have the restricted modules for your kernel installed
<[BTF] Chm0d> and you have installed the drivers right? I know silly question.
<alberto_> howto compile the kernell ????
<shatrat> alberto_, make?  But I dont know if you want to do that.
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d: yes I do, in fact the only way I've been able to temporarily fix this problem is by reinstalling the drivers from the nvidia.run installer
<kekko> soundray: ok, done that
<soundray> kekko: 'man oggenc' will tell you how, I think
<[BTF] Chm0d> Oni-Dracula: what does lsmod give you?  Is nvidia in there?
<kekko> soundray: yes it does.
<[BTF] Chm0d> Oni-Dracula: try doing this
<briancann> what would be the best "Photo Organizer" app available for linux, I dont like Picasa, Fspot and gthumb arent the best.... and also I'm not fond of the Konqueror way of managing and viewing images
<Djainette> I have a problem while mounting DVD-R. Is there any expert in the room ?
<soundray> kekko: are you all set then?
<kekko> soundray, ompaul: thanks guy, you've sorted me out. keep up the good (and intense) work
<kekko> all solved here
<[BTF] Chm0d> in console cd /etc/default/
<soundray> kekko: I'm glad we fixed it in the end.
<[BTF] Chm0d> then sudo gedit linux-restricted-modules-common
<bard> hey
<Djainette> I also have crashdowns because of flash... But I'd rather fix my DVD-R problem
<Vigo_> briancann: Have you tried Gimp or maybe IrfanView wikk work in Linux now....
<bard> i have some problem with KVM
<alberto_> how to install beryl in my linux ????????
<ScreaminIke> unop, no. but there is a ~/.thumbnails/ folder. that useful?
<bard> i get FATAL: Error inserting kvm_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.20-6-386/kernel/drivers/kvm/kvm-intel.ko): Operation not supported when trying to insert it
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell alberto_ about beryl | alberto_, see the private message from ubotu.
<[BTF] Chm0d> alberto go to unbuntuguide.org search for beryl
<PwcrLinux> Djainette: Flashplayer 9?
<briancann> Vigo, is IrfanView avail through apt-get
<Djainette> briancann: Xnview is ugly on linux, but powerful
<[BTF] Chm0d> ubuntu <sp
<Djainette> PwcrLinux: yep
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d: are we trying to confirm the file exists or are we editing a line to include nvidia?
<Vigo_> briancann: I am not certain, let me check the sites.
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d: keep in mind that i'm currently in recovery mode and using irssi :)
<Djainette> PwcrLinux: no log. But PC freezes and the sound loops
<[BTF] Chm0d> from what you told me I had same problem
<[BTF] Chm0d> :O Oni-Dracula
<PwcrLinux> Djainette: You can move the libflashplayer.so to backup dir, the FF will not crash again
<Bravesurf> how do i reset bios?
<[BTF] Chm0d> can you edit xorg.conf and put nv back in?
<Djainette> PwcrLinux: backup dir ? in my .mozilla ?
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d: i can try
<Bravesurf> how can i reset bios on laptop?
<Djainette> PwcrLinux: its' not only a Firefox crash. The whole PC crashes
<HymnToLife> Bravesurf, you should have a "Reset to defaults" option in your BIOS
<HymnToLife> but that's quite !offtopic
<PwcrLinux> Djainette: if you don't have backup dir, you can create a folder on your desktop screen "backup" look for libflashplayer.so then drag the file to backup folder
<[BTF] Chm0d> read the laptop manual Bravesurf there may be something in there that will tell you.  If you dont have the manual to the manufactures website they will have it
<Bravesurf> HymnToLife: i need to enter the bios to install ubuntu..and i cant enter bios cause of a pw...so i need to restart the bios
<PwcrLinux> Djainette: I already reported to adobe techie information, they'll create new one
<[BTF] Chm0d> only way that i know of on desktop pc are either jumpers or removing the battery
<HymnToLife> Bravesurf, and the pw appeared here by itself, didn't it ?
<ciscosurfer> Hello!  Does anyone remember the name of the GUI Usplash utility for Dapper? (not splash screens -- I'm looking for the name of the Usplash utility) -- don't think it was in the repos
<[BTF] Chm0d> HymnToLife: LOL
<HymnToLife> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ciscosurfer> HymnToLife: that's not what I mean
<Bravesurf> HymnToLife: it got plased there by the school i bought it from
<unop> ScreaminIke,  well,  i cant be sure, the files in ~/.thumbnails seem to be created by gnome/nautilus and don't have any apparent connection to the files they provide icons for .. maybe gnome/nautilus has a database has a map in a databse for this somewhere
<HymnToLife> ask them what the pw is, then
<Bravesurf> HymnToLife: it's late
<HymnToLife> as far as I know, you could very well have stolen it from that schoole
<amortvigil> how can i find my videocard's busid?
<Djainette> PwcrLinux: I didn't quite get it... Do I have to create a "backup" folder in my "Desktop" folder ? Will that prevent crashes ? o_O
<Bravesurf> HymnToLife: as far as you're conserned that's none of your busyness
* soundray chuckles at what might have been the admission of a crime 
<HymnToLife> maybe, but if I don't want to help you crack a BIOS pw
<HymnToLife> it's my business, too
<ciscosurfer> Bravesurf: open the case and remove the CMOS battery.  That will reset the password :-)
<Bravesurf> ciscosurfer: thanx:)
<thekidrio> some motherboards have reset switches
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d, ok I'm all up in X now...
<PwcrLinux> Djainette: the .so file doesn't runable.. it's special program that FF will run .so file.. does your CPU spikes at 100?
<ciscosurfer> Bravesurf: np
<[BTF] Chm0d> using nv or nvidia?
<Bravesurf> HymnToLife: don't acuse me for being a thief..
<HymnToLife> I don't accuse you
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d, nvidia...had to reinstall
<Bravesurf> then, why did you even ask?
<[BTF] Chm0d> you should be all set then Oni-Dracula you try it out by rebooting
<[BTF] Chm0d> oops
<[BTF] Chm0d> we havent done anything yet have we
<[BTF] Chm0d> :)
<ScreaminIke> hrm... maybe the #gnome room will know.
<Djainette> PwcrLinux: dunno, I never monitor my CPU.
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d, no :p
<HymnToLife> because that happened to me once, a guy asked me how to do that, but he happened to have stolen the pc
<[BTF] Chm0d> are you registered
<HymnToLife> and that got me into big trouble
<IVBela1> umm... guys... could someone tell me how to partition a newly added hdd in ubuntu?
<[BTF] Chm0d> can i pm?
<jbroome> can i BM?
<IVBela1> i don't seem to have gparted
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d, I'm regged on the forums under this same name
<[BTF] Chm0d> but on freenode you aren't huh?
<Oni-Dracula> or what
<mwe> IVBela1: sudo cfdisk
<Oni-Dracula> on freenode
<Oni-Dracula> yeah
<dv5237_> When i close the lid of my notebook my wireless connection disconnects can i disable this in some wat?
<mwe> IVBela: or install gparted
<Oni-Dracula> -NickServ- You have already identified
<[BTF] Chm0d> open up console and type cd /etc/default
<Bravesurf> HymnToLife: well...i haven't stolen it...and i have got my solution:P...so there's nothing more to talk about
<PwcrLinux> Djainette: after you moved the file, the FF will pop up "require plugins" just ignore it till the adobe fix the libflashplayer.so file when they will be available to download..
<elias_> What windows-emulator could i use? Wine doesn't seem to work with amd64
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d, DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<IVBela> mwe: any noob way to do that? add/remove doesn't seem to have it
<mwe> IVBela: cfdisk will only create the partitions, though. You'll have to create file systems afterwards
<[BTF] Chm0d> k you already have that in there huh?
<mwe> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d, im sure I did it when I followed a beryl howto
<Djainette> PwcrLinux: ok, thanks for the tip. I'm glad Adobe knows about the issue
<IVBela> ooo, thanks
<soundray> elias_: there is a way to get wine32 working in amd64
* IVBela goes apt-get :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> ive never seen that in a beryl howto
<dv5237_> When i close the lid of my notebook my wireless connection disconnects can i disable this in some wat?
<[BTF] Chm0d> but thats not saying it isnt
<PwcrLinux> Djainette: you're welcome
<ciscosurfer> PwcrLinux: what's the issue with Adobe?
<Roach`> Greetings!
<PwcrLinux> ciscosurfer: flashplayer 9 bugs causing the FF crashes or whole system locks up
<soundray> elias_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<Quintin> Anytime I make a call on skype, my computer hangs for 10-20 seconds... and is totally unresponsive.  any ideas?
<Roach`> Has anyone had problems with Edgy booting on battery?
<Djainette> ciscosurfer: crashes with flash player 9
<elias_> thanks soundray
<IVBela> i thought the add/remove thing is the graphical version of apt-get.....
<ciscosurfer> PwcrLinux: hmm.  Crashes or lockups haven't happened for me ever since they released the full version of Flash 9
<wheels3572> How do I fix this error Msg?   Failed to mount "Xubuntu 6.10 i386".
<wheels3572> Failed to determine the mount point for /dev/hdc.
<Roach`> Well, booting on an Inspiron notebook on a battery. Every time i try to boot i get an error on grub
<IVBela> but it didn't have gparted on the list.... getting it with apt now, thanks
<Djainette> ciscosurfer: it happens to me very often
<unop> IVBela,  not really .. it has a subset of applications you can choose from, it then uses apt to install them if you wish
<ciscosurfer> Djainette: sorry to hear that :-(
<youkilldkennedy> IVBela: Where do you find apt?
<unop> set/subset
<IVBela> youkilldkennedy: i mean apt-get
<PwcrLinux> Ciscosurfer: the version 9 r31 (notice the candidate release nbr) just bugs
<soundray> elias_: see also http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191205 -- it's outdated, but has some generally useful info
<thekidrio> youkilldkennedy: apt is installed with the base system
<IVBela> unop: oh, thanks
<youkilldkennedy> IVBela: Yeah, where do you find it?
* IVBela learns quickly
<IVBela> youkilldkennedy: it is in ubuntu ^^;
<lolman> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Quintin> No one else here using skype? :-\
<IVBela> just open a terminal window, and run it
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d, so basically my problem is trying to get beryl functioning...people had told me that the nvidia beta driver would work and since installing, I just created another problem with x not loading every startup
<thekidrio> pah skype
<lolman> Quintin: it's a useless port
<thekidrio> get a 200 dollar digium card and trixbox
<Quintin> lolman: ??
<[BTF] Chm0d> have you downloaded the 9746 drivers?
<coNP> Quintin: I don't know the reason
<IVBela> Oni-Dracula: have You tried the guides on the beryl wiki page? i could install beryl fine from there
<coNP> Quintin: my computer did that as well, now not any more
<lolman> Quintin: I had nothing but problems with Skype for Linux
<Quintin> Oni-Dracula: #ubuntu-effects.  lsmod | grep nvidia
<youkilldkennedy> Sorry, very new. I don't even know how to run a program through terminal.
<Quintin> coNP: wtf you sending me messages for
<Quintin> lolman: worked fine for me before, but now I'm having issues
<[BTF] Chm0d> wondering what your exact error was in xorg
<IVBela> youkilldkennedy: just type in the command, like You did in dos :)
<Djainette> PwcrLinux: Do you know where I could find the flash player 7 ?
<PwcrLinux> Ciscosurfer: open the FF and type in url box  about:plugins  look down bottom what you have now?
<Roach`> Has anyone had a problem booting Edgy on a laptop while it is only using battery power? Grub seems to throw an error my way whenever i am not using AC power to boot my laptop.
<coNP> Quintin: sorry I thought you were asking
* IVBela goes back to partitioning :)
<youkilldkennedy> IVBela: Yes, but what is the command?
<thekidrio> Roach`: what error?
<rogier> i would like to find out if i have the right video card and driver. How can i check this?
<Roach`> crap...i had it written down
<thekidrio> hehe
<PwcrLinux> Djainette: it's gone or somewhere in server might have back up file
<shatrat> rogier, well, lspci|grep VGA will tell you your card
<thekidrio> also does the error come after you have selected the kernel and started to boot from grub
<coNP> IVBela: join #ubuntu-hu if you are interested
<Roach`> it starts to boot from grub
<thekidrio> or does it come before you get a chance to even load grub
<LycanNYC-work> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<mwe> Roach`: it boots on battery here
<ciscosurfer> PwcrLinux: I have Flash 9.0 r31 (but not lockups yet -- maybe I'm just lucky)
<thekidrio> ok in grub if you are able select boot options i think its f6
<shatrat> rogier, and looking in your xorg.conf at the Device section will tell you the driver youre using, or at least the one youre trying to use if its failing
<Roach`> and then it fails...but the odd thing is, if i plug in the laptop, start the PC, and then unplug it, it works fine
<thekidrio> erase the quiet splash line
<thekidrio> gives you more info
<Roach`> f6, erase quiet splash line
<youkilldkennedy> What is the command to open programs in terminal?
<thekidrio> yah
<niyi> does someone know how to switch on your sound support
<youkilldkennedy> I must be missing something here.
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d, hmm 9746 drivers? latest nvidia beta drivers are 9625 i thought?
<thekidrio> lets you see the system loading
<Roach`> ok lemme go and do that real quick and see whats going on
<thekidrio> better debug info available
<[BTF] Chm0d> 9746 Oni-Dracula
<PwcrLinux> ciscosurfer: Hmmm, you should wait till they fix the libflashplayer.so when they will be avaiable to download..
<Roach`> and off we go!
<Djainette> youkilldkennedy: what are you trying to do ?
<unop> youkilldkennedy,  each program has a particular command .. e.g. nautilus is opened by using the nautilus command, firefox by firefox, etc
<youkilldkennedy> Run apt-get
<ciscosurfer> PwcrLinux: why do I need wait again?  I'm not having any issues with Flash...
<Djainette> youkilldkennedy: sudo apt-get install yourprogrammname
<mwe> niyi: make sure the right driver is loaded and unmute and turn up the volumes with alsamixergui
<[BTF] Chm0d> Oni-Dracula: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<lubos> hello, so i have installed g++, now i compile a small console app but when i want to run it, nothing will happend :( have you idea wheres the problem?!
<youkilldkennedy> Djainette: Thanks
<Vigo> I am getting fresh downloads now, I thank you kindly for the help and assistance.
<PwcrLinux> ciscosurfer: what ubuntu version you have now?
<Djainette> youkilldkennedy: or synaptic, it's easier
<ciscosurfer> PwcrLinux: 6.10
<rogier> oke how can i check if my card is good for beryl/ edgy?
<niyi> thats jsut it mwe i'm trying to isntall the RC97 driver
<[BTF] Chm0d> rogier: glxinfo in console
<niyi> and it says i need to swithc on the support
<[BTF] Chm0d> look for direct rendering
<shatrat> rogier, ask someone? basically if its not really old, or a relatively new ATI, it should be good
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d, awesome, I'll try installing those
<PwcrLinux> ciscosurfer: mines is breezy I moved the libflashplayer.so to back up folder till they fix the problem..
<[BTF] Chm0d> k
<[BTF] Chm0d> gl
<mwe> niyi: I'm not sure what that means. you should ask crimsun if he's around
<ciscosurfer> PwcrLinux: why are you running Breezy?
<lubos> anyone? :|
<IVBela> one more thing: if You had a secondary hdd, and wanted to partition it to 2 equal pieces, what would You do: 2 primary partitions, or one primary and one extended with a logical drive? *can't decide*
<Djainette> so now, mounting DVD-R... Anyone having trouble mounting blank DVD-R ?
<PwcrLinux> ciscosurfer: I am on the lappy
<ciscosurfer> PwcrLinux: why can't you run Dapper or Edgy on your laptop?
<Quintin> Djainette: uhm.  I think that's impossible.
<Quintin> IVBela: 2 primary
<IVBela> ok
* IVBela goes for 2 pri
<geo-> what's the command for installing a .deb file?
<Djainette> Quintin: I used to have a desktop icon when I inserted blank DVD-R. Now, I can't burn, growisofs just waits for ages and does nothing
<Roach`> Man, some days, ill never understand why my laptop does this
<Quintin> geo-: dpkg -i mydeb.deb
<youkilldkennedy> sudo apt-get clean
<Roach`> Now it works fine
<Quintin> geo-: man dpkg
<youkilldkennedy> errr
<furryballs> I just downloaded a file from the ubuntu forums and it was php code. I think it's called "unparsed". Anyways, I'm wondering if that's a security issue and I should report this by making a thread?
<geo-> thanks man
<IVBela> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<PwcrLinux> ciscosurfer: I don't need it, I prefer keep breezy,, right now the kernel need have fix,, when I ran FF and xgine DVD player have spikes CPU at 100. it;s now version 10 of kernel..
<IVBela> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs: X font server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 192 kB
<Quintin> 'notoriously long to mount'?  wtf?
* IVBela blinks
<Roach`> Maybe i shook the gremlins out of my PC or something, but now even with a full shutdown/restart unplugged from AC, and Grub boots correctly now
<Quintin> !xfs
<Quintin> !ufs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IVBela> i only know ext3 and swap (not counting the ms stuff...)
<Quintin> !jfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Agrajag> Quintin: Have you timed a mount operation on a large reiserfs partition?
<PwcrLinux> brb taking squirt into bowl
<Kaso> where is the "correct" place to define http_proxy for apt etc? ive seen various different places from different people
<Agrajag> I swear most of my boot time is waiting for my 200 GB media storage drive to mount
<NET||abuse> hey all, i've gota server running in a datacenter,, now i have a static ip on it, and never setup anything for resolve, but it's been working for 2 months just fine, all of a sudden, my mail queue starts backing up, then on the command line i do dig -t MX gmail.com and it can't contact any dns servers.. how do i re-request dns server info from the network? or deal with these kinds of dns problems?
<Quintin> Agrajag: no.. have you?
<jfanaian_> How can I verify if my video card drivers are installed correctly?
<Roach`> jfanaian_: what type of card? Nvidia or ATI?
<IVBela> gparted working like a charm
<jfanaian_> ATI
<Agrajag> Quintin: mounting that drive takes at least 10 seconds, that's a long time when you just want to boot up
* IVBela is satisfied
<Quintin> Agrajag: boo
<Agrajag> maybe there's some mount parameter that would speed things up, but I don't know what it is
<p0rnb0t> rg
<Quintin> Agrajag: don't get me started on computing in *my day*
<Roach`> jfanaian_: open up a terminal window, type fglrxinfo
<josh_> what is the switch to make a date output in mm/dd/yyyy format?
<Quintin> josh_: it's "man date"
<josh_> i did a date %D but it didn't work
<josh_> Quintin: yeah... i looked there... didn't help
<Agrajag> Quintin: It's 2007 and we don't have to load things from tape or cards anymore. Other filesystems are a lot faster, I just use reiserfs because it's the most reliable in my experience
<PwcrLinux> ahhh, I'm back :)
<Quintin> josh_: date +%D
<Roach`> jfanaian_: it should return something like OpenGL version string: Yadda yadda yadda
<josh_> +
<josh_> thanks
<jfanaian_> Roach`: it does, here's the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5432/
<Quintin> Agrajag: oh really.  I've found ext3 to be most reliable... reiser is faster for some things though
<oni> stupid question, how do I kill the xserver without it automatically restarting?
<Roach`> jfanaian_: you downloaded the drivers direct from ATI right?
<jfanaian_> Yeah
<sedrake> how do i isntall my kernel source?
<Agrajag> Quintin: Every time I have used ext3, it has come back to bite me
<Roach`> jfanaian_: hang on a sec, lemme run it on my machine real quick. That looks right to me
<HymnToLife> sedrake, why do you want to do that ?
<Agrajag> Quintin: I don't know why, but evetually I will always lose the filessytem somehow, and reiser never did that to me
<sedrake> HymnToLife:  FATAL you need to install the Kernel Source for your running kernel
<HymnToLife> sedrake, what are you trying to do ?
<Quintin> sedrake: apt-get install inux-source? sheesh
<Kajin> Is there a place where I can boost the sound of my microphone? The volume is really, really low right now.
<sedrake> HymnToLife: install gspcac webcam drivers
<HymnToLife> Quintin, no
<HymnToLife> !headers | sedrake
<ubotu> sedrake: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Quintin> HymnToLife: ehm?
<HymnToLife> Quintin, that's not what he needs
<Roach`> jfanaian_: yeah, that looks right
<tont> sorry guys...i have a problem....why on kmix i can't view an option of my microphone?? i view only pcm and master..
<Quintin> HymnToLife: I quote directly "12:45 < sedrake> how do i isntall my kernel source?"
<AlienX> is there a way to get glxgears to post fps in ubuntu? It's always done it by default in a terminal in all the other distros I've ever used but for some reason, not in ubuntu.
<HymnToLife> Quintin, I repeat, that's not what he needs
<Quintin> Kajin: Adjust capture in sound app of your choice, or do 'alsamixer' in a terminal and hit <tab> to adjust capture
<Quintin> HymnToLife: That's what he asked for.
<jfanaian_> Roach`: Oh well, then I don't know what my problem is... I'm trying to install World of Warcraft and when I run it all the text is garbage (blocks that run across the center), the background doesn't load and after a few seconds my whole PC locks up
<sedrake> Quintin: HymnToLife: now it works when i did as ubotu said
<Roach`> jfanaian_: running wine, correct?
<jfanaian_> Roach`:  Also, when I try to get Beryl running and I start my session as XGL it loads with a white screen and only the cursor shows
<jfanaian_> Roach`: Yeah wine
<Quintin> AlienX: yes it has.  no idea whyubuntu is diff.
<Roach`> jfanaian_: beryl is outside the scope of my knowledge currently
<jfanaian_> Roach`: I was assuming it was a video card problem because both of those thigns where messing up
<jfanaian_> Roach`: Thats fine, I understand :)
<Quintin> jfanaian_: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_and_update_World_Of_Warcraft_with_wine
<benjamin> has anyone had success running audible manager under wine?
<Roach`> jfanaian_: what build are you using currently?
<AlienX> Quintin, it's driving me nuts heh. I just got a new 7900GT and I'd like to see how it does
<Quintin> AlienX: You are concerned about how fast your fancy pants gpu can draw spinning gears.  riiight. :p
<jfanaian_> Roach`: wine-0.9.30
<Dr_willis> AlienX,  thers some silly command line option to glxgears to make it show the fps
<unop> -showfps
<unop> ?
<Roach`> jfanaian_: hehe, I meant ubuntu, sorry, needed to be a little clearer there
<Agrajag> yeah, it's something like -iunderstandthatthisisnotabenchmark or something
<unop> :))
<jfanaian_> Roach`: Oh its Edgy,... I think 6.10? How do I find out?
<AlienX> Quintin, hehe yeah well, what can I say :P
<Roach`> jfanaian_: make sure you are good to go with the card by using this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<AlienX> unop, Warrning: unknown parameter: -showfps
<jfanaian_> Roach`: Oh I remember that being the first guide I tried... after I got through with it ubuntu wouldn't boot, lol. It would load and a black screen would show isntead of the login... I'll try it again though
<unop> AlienX,  -printfps maybe?
<Cyrus25801> hey guys. I seriously need help. I have a usb portable 250GB hdd and i need to use it between both windows and linux. I can't use NTFS for obvious reasons and fat32 only supports 32GB partitions. Any suggestions?
<shwag> so the new kernel breaks nvidia, eh?
<Quintin> Cyrus25801: ext3 with the ext2 driver for windows
<AlienX> unop, voila! thank you
<Roach`> jfanaian_: then make sure that wine is configured properly and you have the fonts installed for wow as well. Might want to look here
<AlienX> unop, 78051 frames in 5.0 seconds = 15610.066 FPS :D
<thekidrio> Cyrus25801:  ntfs-3g is pretty good man
<mjr> Cyrus25801, Quintin's option is a valid one, but actually fat32 supports larger partitions, you just have to create the filesystem in Linux (Windows restricts you from doing larger ones)
<Roach`> jfanaian_: ack, hit enter too soon
<jfanaian_> Roach`: Hrm.. I haven't gone through installing any fonts. How would I go about finding out what fonts I need, and downloading/installing them?
<jfanaian_> Roach`: Oh lol, I completely missed the last sentence too =\
<thekidrio> or you can set up 32 gb partitions and lvm them into one drive
<Roach`> jfanaian_: the only other thing that I can think of that might be easier than wine (sadly), is to use cedega
<Quintin> I only get 850 fps.  boo
<unop> AlienX,  heh, thats not a true benchmark tho
<boni_> When i run fsck on my /home partition it reports buffer i/o error contiguously for some locations but everyting is running fine what is the problem cn someone help me is it a hard drive problem??
<AlienX> unop, hehe, i know, but it's always amusing :)
<jfanaian_> Roach`: Yeah I've thought about it... I'll try a little more if not I'll give cedega a try... thats the one with the monthly membership, right?
<PwcrLinux> bbl
<shwag> How do I get my nvidia working again ?
<unop> AlienX,  :)
<Quintin> shwag: how did you install nvidia driver?
<CrakeHunter> hello! i set up a complete temperature and fanspeed monitor - it shows the rpm correctly with gnome sensors-applet. now id like to control those. how do i do that?
<Cyrus25801> mjr: if i create larger partitions wont there be a problem in windows (or data coruption)
<tont> sorry guys...i have a problem....why on kmix i can't view an option of my microphone?? i view only pcm and master..
<NaPsTeR_> wat antivirus/antispyware
<NaPsTeR_> should i use?
<jumburrito> does anyone know how I can play music from my samba network server on my Ubuntu with Amarok or XMMS?
<Roach`> jfanaian_: read this thread too, it might get you up and running with wine and WoW
<Roach`> jfanaian_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615
<jfanaian_> Alright thanks :)
<jfanaian_> I'll try that tonight, I have to get going to work
<Quintin> jumburrito: smbmount, maybe.  or mplayer or such
<jfanaian_> Thanks for your help though... I really appreciate it
<jumburrito> would I need to install samba on Ubuntu for smbmount?
<NaPsTeR_> wat antivirus/antuispyware program should i use?
<Quintin> Cyrus25801: ext3!
<shatrat> NaPsTeR_, none
<NaPsTeR_> y?
<Quintin> jumburrito: I'm not sure if it's available on linux.  it works super on FreeBSD though!
<tont> help please
<tont> :*
<jorgp> what package is available to view chm files?
<Quintin> NaPsTeR_: Such things aren't needed, unless you're an idiot.
<Kajin> Quintin: How do I turn things on and off in alsamixer?
<jumburrito> my samba server is running Fedora Core 6
<Quintin> jorgp: Internet Explorer.
<NaPsTeR_> y?
<Quintin> Kajin: 'm' key.
<jorgp> Quintin, funny
<Kajin> Quintin: Alright, thanks!
<Quintin> jorgp: I'm being serious.
<Quintin> Kajin: np
<NaPsTeR_> i dont understand...i use p2p stuff...surely u can get spyware and stuff
<shatrat> NaPsTeR_, because linux is secure.
<jumburrito> it has all my music and I can play them from Windows but I'm not sure how to do it in Ubuntu
<boni_> When i run fsck on my /home partition it reports buffer i/o error contiguously for some locations but everyting is running fine what is the problem cn someone help me is it a hard drive problem??
<Quintin> jorgp: It's rather easy to setup.  google for 'ies4linux'
<Cyrus25801> Quintin: what r u saying
<NaPsTeR_> from spyware?
<shatrat> NaPsTeR_, no
<Quintin> NaPsTeR_: Yes, if you're an idiot.  You have to be really dumb to get something like that installed on linux.  Or alternatively, really smart.
<NaPsTeR_> ok
<Cyrus25801> !ext3 > Cyrus25801
<Quintin> Cyrus25801: I'm saying use ext3 for your usb drive.
<boni_> When i run fsck on my /home partition it reports buffer i/o error contiguously for some locations but everyting is running fine what is the problem cn someone help me is it a hard drive problem??
<Quintin> Cyrus25801: Are you going to need it on other peoples machines?  Or just yours?
<jorgp> Quintin, how about just install xchm instead
<NaPsTeR_> i think i got something caus emy comp isnt working so well naymore since da other nite
<Nukeador> I have a problem with the login screen. When I start Ubuntu everything go fine until the login screen, which i get a black screen. I can only log into the system in recovery mode and then run /etc/init.d/gdm start but doing this i get a HAL initialize error...
<killown> how I Do to optmize gcc flags for processor celeron 2,27 ghz?
<Quintin> jorgp: pffffft
<boni_> pls give your suggestions
<Cyrus25801> Quintin: I follow. Thank You
<Oni-Dracula> OMG
<Oni-Dracula> I love you [BTF] Chm0d !
<Quintin> killown: What architecture?
<[BTF] Chm0d> Oni-Dracula: LOL
<shatrat> NaPsTeR_, just a  hunch, run "glxinfo | grep rendering" in terminal and tell me what it says
<killown> Quintin, 686
<Quintin> killown: ........
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d, BERYL WORKS! WITH TITLEBARS AND EVERYTHING!
<boni_> pls give your suggestions
<killown> Quintin intel i686
<boni_> When i run fsck on my /home partition it reports buffer i/o error contiguously for some locations but everyting is running fine what is the problem cn someone help me is it a hard drive problem??
<Quintin> killown: .........
<boni_> When i run fsck on my /home partition it reports buffer i/o error contiguously for some locations but everyting is running fine what is the problem cn someone help me is it a hard drive problem??
<boni_> pls give your suggestions
<boni_> When i run fsck on my /home partition it reports buffer i/o error contiguously for some locations but everyting is running fine what is the problem cn someone help me is it a hard drive problem??
<[BTF] Chm0d> did you add the extra lines in the sections Screen and Devices?
<killown> Quintin, what ?
<jorgp> Quintin, sorry if you hate me :(
<Quintin> killown: you're not telling me anything.
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d, no i didnt....i just finished installing the latest nvidia drivers and started X
<[BTF] Chm0d> Oni-Dracula: k hold on sec
<Quintin> killown: is it tualatin?  northwood?  prescott?  etc
<roostishaw> what improvements are in festy as far as installing ubuntu on a macbook?
<roostishaw> any?
<fulhack> hello, can I check which package provides a specific file?
<killown> Quintin I dont know
<killown> what I see it?
<NaPsTeR_> it logged me off
<killown> how*
<SecrethX> Someone know of the ALC888 Audio Codec is supported under Feisty?
<NaPsTeR_> wat was it supposed 2 do?
<fbc> I'm trying to install ubuntu and I keep getting a weird "busy box" prompt no matter what I try.
<Quintin> killown: Well, figgure these things out. :p  you might ask #gentoo, they're all about building stuff from source
<BrendanM> How do I stop X but stay in the same session (i.e.) not log out?
<fbc> help
<shatrat> NaPsTeR_, what logged you off?
<killown> quintn thanks
<NaPsTeR_> that command u told me to do
<Quintin> killown: cat /proc/cpuinfo will tell you some stuff
<[BTF] Chm0d> Oni-Dracula: if you already have beryl installed just scroll down a bit and put what this howto tells you in xorg.conf there are 3 lines to add
<shatrat> NaPsTeR_, thats really strange.  Sounds like something is wrong with your xorg or your drivers if glxinfo crashes X
<killown> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d, k
<NaPsTeR_> i also thought so
<shatrat> NaPsTeR_, you might want to find a how-to for installing graphics drivers for your card and go through it
<cmt^^> is there a holdem-poker-game for ubuntu?
<NaPsTeR_> cause when i try change the screensaver or something it does the same thing
<[BTF] Chm0d> NaPsTeR_: ubuntuguide.org
<NaPsTeR_> it was workinmg fine before
<geemy> thats what she said
<SecrethX> Someone know of the ALC888 Audio Codec is supported under Feisty?
<ciaron> anyone else have samba performance problems recently?
<NaPsTeR_> im just gonna format and start over
<GaiaX11> Is there anyone her who use mtink for checking the printer ink level? I have tried to access it but the output is: sudo ttink -d /dev/lp0/usb No access to device file or no attached printer.
<pavs> I wish there was a way to add all man files in tomoy automatically
<youkilldkennedy> Anyone have any ideas to why WPA or WEP won't work with my Intel Pro 9435ABG wireless router?
<youkilldkennedy> wireless card*
<kupesoft> youkillkennedy: No idea. Eft works fine with mine,
<youkilldkennedy> kupesoft: How did you go about installing it?
<kitche> SecrethX: #ubuntu+1 is for feisty support
<modisch> Ok... so a bit more tinkering, it seems like Xgl is having trouble with DRI
<jiminy> I used ndis and played with that for ever it seems now it works
<kupesoft> youkillkennedy: The drivers came with the ubuntu desktop kernel?
<kupesoft> youkillkennedy: Paste: "sudo lspci | grep 3945"
<youkilldkennedy> 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<kupesoft> youkilldkennedy: Same output as mine?  Paste"uname -a"...
<kupesoft> youkilldkennedy: That's odd?  Does "dmesg" tell you anything?
<modisch> Anyone have any idea how i can get DRI running again in Xgl?
<modisch> Since updating, I'm unable to find DRI with my fglrx drivers in Xgl
<youkilldkennedy> Linux james-laptop 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<kupesoft> youkilldkennedy: You've got the same card (and same revision!) and the same kernel as me, mine works.
<kupesoft> youkilldkennedy: Does "dmesg" tell you anything useful?
<youkilldkennedy> kupesoft: [17179889.592000]  eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<kupesoft> youkilldkennedy: That shouldn't matter ;/
<youkilldkennedy> kupesoft: It's about three pages of stuff... that's the most noticible
<kupesoft> youkilldkennedy: That shouldn't matter ;/
<kupesoft> youkilldkennedy: Are you sure that you're configuring the card properly?
<RobNYC-work> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<youkilldkennedy> [17179876.132000]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<kupesoft> youkilldkennedy: That stuff doesn't matter,
<kyng> alguien me puede ayudar
<Nukeador> I have a problem with the login screen. When I start Ubuntu everything go fine until the login screen, which i get a black screen. I can only log into the system in recovery mode and then run /etc/init.d/gdm start but doing this i get a HAL initialize error... any idea?
<kyng> tengo problemas con el kde
<kupesoft> youkilldkennedy: Listen, I don't think that you're configuring the card properly for wep/wpa. You should try network-manager-gnome
<Antoni1> I'd like to edit menu.lst of grub, but it says I have no permission. How do I modify protected files? I'd like to customize boot menu...
<kyng> no se ejecuta que puedo acere
<modisch> any idea why i can't get DRI running with the latest xgl and fglrx?
<kupesoft> youkilldkennedy: I'll paste a link, one sec
<kitche> Antoni1: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<youkilldkennedy> kupesoft: I'm not sure, the configuration is a bit weird. It connects for a second then disconnects rhythmically.
<Agrajag> !es|kyng
<ubotu> kyng: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tobias_> i got 1 question :) how can i delete something with terminal? with sudo
<kupesoft> youkilldkennedy: The System->Administration->Networking software in Ubuntu is crap (in my opinion).
<kupesoft> youkilldkennedy: I'll link you somewhere better,
<unop> tobias_,  sudo rm file
<kupesoft> youkilldkennedy: I'll link you *something better,
<aalhamad> foo2oak is disconnected any chance i can get an alternative driver for my printer?
<tobias_> rm?
<youkilldkennedy> kupesoft: Thanks
<tobias_> thx
<unop> tobias_,  or - sudo rmdir directory
<tobias_> ah ^
<tobias_> and another.. how can i login as root? because always using sudo sucks =)
<BrendanM> How do I stop X without logging out of the session? Crtl+alt+bkspace just restarts X and takes me back to the login screen.
<Nukeador> tobias_, sudo su
<tobias_> looooooooooooooooooool genius
<kupesoft> youkilldkennedy: I can't find any good how-tos.  I'll explain it to you via pm, if that's okay?
<tobias_> thx nukeador & unop
<Cyrus25801> could someone help me format my /dev/sda1 (usb drv) ext3 partition
<way2go> evening
<Cyrus25801> way2go
<tobias_> and how to be root? i mean so i can delete things normal
<youkilldkennedy> kupesoft: That'd be fine.
<aalhamad> foo2oak is disconnected any chance i can get an alternative driver for my printer? plz help cause im setting up my printer .. thanks :)
<Antoni1> My firefox takes a very long time to open webpages. Other internet programs makes everything very fast. Any idea of what is happening? In windows everything is working great, so it's not my network problem.
<sacater> i need linux antispyware
<sacater> a lot
<kitche> tobias_: do sudo -i
<Nukeador> sacater, there is no spyware in linux
<modisch> Can anyone help me with my glxinfo error?  "Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"
<Sisodiya> sacater: why u need......ubuntu is fully protected
<sacater> Nukeador: oh yes there is
<ltk05> sacater, there really isn't. you can try clamav, but that's for viruses
* Dr_willis would like to see proof of that statement..
<Cyrus25801> could someone help me format my /dev/sda1 (usb drv) ext3 partition
<sacater> Nukeador: my machine keeps making attempts to send info out to the web
<tobias_> and... it worked =) but is there no way to login @ login screen? im newb so pls dont laugh if this is a gay question :)
<Nukeador> sacater, under ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Cyrus25801,  you got it partitioned how you like it? could use qtparted to manage it..
<sacater> Nukeador: ubuntu with xfce ported on to[p
<Nukeador> sacater, how do you know you are sending info to a web?
<sacater> wireshark/ethereal
<Cyrus25801> Dr_willis: yes it is partitioned. I used gparted to format but some how i loose like 20gig
<Nukeador> aha
<Nukeador> and what are you sending?
<kitche> sacater: you sure it's not just a broadcast?
<sacater> i left it on while at work, and it picked up 5 hits
<sacater> all it said was packets
<Dr_willis> Cyrus25801,  the ext3 filesystem reserves 5% for 'system ussage'
<sacater> one was to ad.doubleclick.net
<Dr_willis> Cyrus25801,  use 'sudo fdisk -l'  to see what its there..
<kitche> sacater: well packets can be anything ah ad.doubleclick.net you use firefox and left it open didn't you?
<ltk05> sacater: are you sure about that?
<Nukeador> maybe are the firefox live bookmarks
<sacater> nope
<sacater> firefox not left open
<sacater> everything off except wireshark
<Nukeador> and what processes are u running?
<Cyrus25801> Dr_willis: i get that but no 25 gig (i have a 250 gig)
<sacater> xfdesktop
<sacater> panel and that
<sacater> display manager
<Nukeador> any proprietary program?
<sacater> nope
<sacater> nothing
<sacater> im using xfce4.4BETA
<Nukeador> uhmm, really really strange
<tobias_> i had ubuntu.. then i reinstalled grrub with a live-cd.. now in grub it shows me 2 ubuntu's + 2 recovery ubuntu's but they boot the same Os.. i deleted the 2nd one 2.6.17.10 from the map.lst.. can i delete the /boot/system.map-2.6.17-10-generic /boot/adbi-2.6.17-10-generic...?
<Dr_willis> Cyrus25801,  of course you could be getting confused by rounding errors. :)  but fdisk -l will show the partitions, so if its all used.. then its all used..
<SDBolts21> hi, any one good with Windows (NTFS) file permissions?  I came from that world, I do see the power of linux file permission as to windows?  Am I wrong?
<Nukeador> let me doubt that your xubuntu is sending packets to ad.doubleclick
<sacater> tobias_ different kernels i expect
<Nukeador> :S
<modisch> Can anyone help me with my glxinfo error?  "Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"
<tobias_> same live_cd?
<sacater> Nukeador: shall i show you a firewall log?
<Psi-Jack> How can I determine which distribution version of Ubuntu I'm presently using?
<tobias_> just another cd drive with that i installed
<Cyrus25801> Dr_willis: thax.
<Nukeador> sacater, yes please, i cant believe
<tobias_> not installed.. bootet!
<ltk05> Psi-Jack; goto system> about ubuntu >versions
<sacater> Nukeador: **** i deleted it
<boni_> When i run fsck on my /home partition it reports buffer i/o error contiguously for some locations but everyting is running fine what is the problem cn someone help me is it a hard drive problem??
<xJasonx> Hello... I'm having problems with my video card Is this the correct place to ask a question?
<sacater> Nukeador: ill run wireshark again sometime
<Dr_willis> boni_,  i would be backing up any imporntant data... as soon as possible.
<kupesoft> youkilldkennedy: The instructions are there, let me know if it works out for you
<fbc> help! I'm trying to install ubuntu and I keep getting a weird "busy box" prompt no matter what I try.
<tobias_> saceter can i delete the files of ....10-generic? im using 11-generic
<kitche> sacater: well ad.doubleclick.net is something that a lot of website uses
<sacater> i know
<tobias_> saceter: can i delete the files of ....10-generic? im using 11-generic
<xJasonx> Anyone here be able to help with getting a video card to work in Ubuntu?
<sacater> tobias_ no
<sacater> tobias_ best to be safe
<Darth_Gimp> I have Ubuntu set up as a dual boot.. but this drive is small... how can I remove the Ubuntu without affecting windows?
<Psi-Jack> ltk05: system? heh
<BrendanM> This should be a simple question. Can somebody tell me how to close X and go back to the terminal without loggin out?
<tobias_> saceter_ but it sucks =) if i got 2 versions @ grub and they boot to tha same oS?
* Dr_willis has ad.doubleclick.net set to 127.0.0.1 in his hosts file
<youkilldkennedy> kupesoft: Thanks a lot for the help. I'll work on getting this installed
<Dr_willis> :)
<Psi-Jack> ltk05: Keep in mind, I'm using Ubuntu-Server, CLI only.
<sacater> Darth_Gimp: do /j #sacater and ill tell u
<sacater> Darth_Gimp: too busy in here
<likwidtek> holy crap Synergy is awesome
<ltk05> ltk05: o, sorry. I didn't know that..
<likwidtek> have you guys messed with it?
<Psi-Jack> likwidtek: Yes it is.
<tobias_> saceter: but it sucks =) if i got 2 versions @ grub and they boot to tha same oS?
<kitche> tobias_: so but the kernels are different
<Dr_willis> likwidtek,  it is handy.
<likwidtek> Psi-Jack: it makes me tight in the pants.
<Dr_willis> likwidtek,  i think you need to get out more...
<Psi-Jack> likwidtek: Umm, Okaaaaayy. TMI dude. TMU.
<Dr_willis> :)
<xJasonx> VideoCard is Kyro and it's not working like it should in Ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> TMI even
<Sanne> Psi-Jack: cat /etc/lsb-release
<likwidtek> and I don't have to listen to any annoying KVm beeps AND I CAN TRANSFER CLIPBOARDS!!!
<feross> is there a way to have du just output the directories right under pwd and not recursive? man says -S should do it but it still spits out everything under the pwd recusively..
<likwidtek> good times.
<Psi-Jack> Aha. 6.10, cool
<K`zan> Folks I seem to have lost the nvidia drivers over the updates yesterday, nvidia-glx is there but I have no screens if I try to startx.  ANY suggestions appreciated!
<Psi-Jack> Sanne: Thanks. ;)
<Sanne> Psi-Jack: you're welcome :)
<alecjw> hi. does anyone know what device ALSA uses, because it seems to have incorrect permissons
<Psi-Jack> I just got an email about 7.04 :)
<Sebboh> Hi all.  I need help setting my DISPLAY variable.  I'm ssh'd into the machine running X.  I'd like to do sudo xhost + .. But it says 'unable to open display ":0" ...
<Psi-Jack> Why I was curious what stone age mine might've been in. But 7.04 I know isn't out yet.
<modisch> Ok, it seems like when i load into Xgl, fglrx is able to handle DRI on display :0.0, but not :1.0
<modisch> and Xgl is on :1.0
<Dr_willis> Sebboh,  you dont need to  that stuff when using SSH,  (try ssh -X)
<alecjw> Psi-Jack, 6.10 is current, 6.06.1 is lts and 7.04 is testing
<Dr_willis> Sebboh,  and you need to run the xhost + stuff on the local machine,, befor ya ssh over :) (if you must doit that way)
<orz^> Hi can someone help me with Ragnarok Online with Wine or Cedega ?
<Dr_willis> Sebboh,  and i dont think you want to do 'sudo xhost +' in any case.
<J-_> Dr_willis: #winehq
<likwidtek> anyone have a bookmark handy for a SMB guide on setting up unauthenticated file sharing?
<AndrewB> Hmm how do I change the default boot splash screen?
<Sebboh> Dr_willis, Actually, I didn't say what I was doing. =)  Yes, I need to set up synergy on the local machine, before trying to use it remotely..  Unfortunately, I don't have a keyboard on that machine.  Ssh is the only option, until I get synergy configured.
<tobias_> kitche_: well but ^^ i dont see tha thing... i had one working system.. (live-cd..lets call it cd-a) then 1time grub didnt booted anymore.. so i did fixmbr with w_xp (what a shame) and repaired wXP 2.. now only wXP booted.. so i booted from cd-a and reputted grub as mbr.. i drove down from cd-a... started pc.. and now i got ubuntu 2.6.17.11-generic (the one i had @ beginning) and ubuntu 2.6.17.10-generic (another one and i dont kno
<tobias_> w where it comes from) but they both boot the first Ubuntu.. and i know because they use the nvidia drivers
<Psi-Jack> alecjw: Right. ;)
<b_52GM> any one know a soft under linux to record all what happen on the screen (record = video record ) ?
<AndrewB> b_52GM: vnc2swf
<tobias_> sry 1error here:  i had one working system.. (live-cd..lets call it cd-a) ----> i had one working system installed with live-cd (lets call it cd-a)
<Dr_willis> Sebboh,  with syngery - I do recall an issue with trying to run syngery , while ssh'd in.. it ran it on the local machine.. which really screwed things up. I ended up running syngery as a service I belive.
<b_52GM> AndrewB,  thanks
<likwidtek> http://eightpence.com/install-latest-synergy-on-ubuntu/  this solves the problem Dr. Willis
<likwidtek> I had to install SSH logout and edit the Default file as root
<likwidtek> then it worked just fine.
<Sebboh> dr_willis, or anyone, back to the original question...  What is my display variable supposed to be set to to use xhost + ?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, I had no problems with synergy, myself.
<Sebboh> thanks lid.
<Sebboh> lik, even.
<Dr_willis> Sebboh,  export DISPLAY=":.0."
<Dr_willis> oops
<DarkSun88> Hi.
<Dr_willis> Sebboh,  export DISPLAY=":0.0"
<NakedDrummer> _well but ^^ i dont see tha thing... i had one working system installed with livecd (lets call it cd-a) then 1time grub didnt booted anymore.. so i did fixmbr with w_xp (what a shame) and repaired wXP 2.. now only wXP booted.. so i booted from cd-a and reputted grub as mbr.. i drove down from cd-a... started pc.. and now i got ubuntu 2.6.17.11-generic (the one i had @ beginning) and ubuntu 2.6.17.10-generic (another one and i
<NakedDrummer> dont know where it comes from) but they both boot the first Ubuntu.. and i know because they use the nvidia drivers
<likwidtek> I didnt have problems but there are some dependancy issues.  That guide helped tho also a link on there that shows you how to autostart it using GDM
<Sebboh> hmm, tried that...
<likwidtek> good stuff
<K`zan> Folks I seem to have lost the nvidia drivers over the updates yesterday, nvidia-glx is there but I have no screens if I try to startx.  ANY suggestions appreciated!
<likwidtek> Sebboh: find in that page I linked where it says "So, in summary:"
<Jones> change driver from nvidia to nv and startx
<NakedDrummer> i had one working system installed with livecd (lets call it cd-a) then 1time grub didnt booted anymore.. so i did fixmbr with w_xp (what a shame) and repaired wXP 2.. now only wXP booted.. so i booted from cd-a and reputted grub as mbr.. i drove down from cd-a... started pc.. and now i got ubuntu 2.6.17.11-generic (the one i had @ beginning) and ubuntu 2.6.17.10-generic (another one and i dont know where it comes from) but th
<NakedDrummer> ey both boot the first Ubuntu.. and i know because they use the nvidia drivers
<youkilldkennedy> This doesn't make any sense.... why can I not download any packages?
<J03> hi, there is a expecific channel... that talk about openoffice issues under ubuntu ?
<youkilldkennedy> It sits at this: 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (195.248.90.35)] 
<Nukeador> I have a problem with the login screen. When I start Ubuntu everything go fine until the login screen, which i get a black screen. I can only log into the system in recovery mode and then run /etc/init.d/gdm start but doing this i get a HAL initialize error... any idea?
<xJasonx> I have STG4000 [3D Prophet Kyro Series]  for Video. It does not seem to have been detected correctly in Ubuntu. I have searched for drivers but must not be looking in the right place. Can someone point me in the right direction to get my Video working as it should?
<SDBolts21> hi, any one good with Windows (NTFS) file permissions?  I came from that world, I do see the power of linux file permission as to windows?  Am I wrong?
<K`zan> Jones: will give that a try, thanks!!!!!!!
<Dr_willis> Sebboh,  the xhost + line. lets the remote box run stuff on the local machine.. You really dont want that.. You want to run syngery remotely, on the remote box. could use its display variable of its.ip:0.0  perhaps.
<likwidtek> firefox tabs dont work like I am used to
<likwidtek> weird
<NakedDrummer> anyone got an idea about my problem?
<likwidtek> oh nm! now they do.  FF just needed an update I guess
<Dr_willis> Sebboh,  i found a guide on setting up syntery to run with gdm. :)
<Kyl3> hi all, i have a Dell Inspiron 1501, wondering if there is a issue with its hardware and Ubuntu 6.06. It does not pick up my Wireless or my hard-drive. Any Ideas?
<Dr_willis> Sebboh, http://www.eightpence.com/start-synergy-with-gdm-on-ubuntu/
<likwidtek> Dr_willis:  lawl
<unop> SDBolts21,  what exactly do you want to know about the two?
<Dr_willis> but I use kdm. :)
<youkilldkennedy> Anyone know why I get this error when trying to connect to the us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 site to download packages?
<xJasonx> Need help with Videoplease.
<youkilldkennedy> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main network-manager 0.6.3-2ubuntu6
<youkilldkennedy>   Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (195.248.90.35), connection timed out
<Dr_willis> youkilldkennedy,  the servers have been overloaded the last day or 3
<NakedDrummer> _well but ^^ i dont see tha thing... i had one working system installed with livecd (lets call it cd-a) then 1time grub didnt booted anymore.. so i did fixmbr with w_xp (what a shame) and repaired wXP 2.. now only wXP booted.. so i booted from cd-a and reputted grub as mbr.. i drove down from cd-a... started pc.. and now i got ubuntu 2.6.17.11-generic (the one i had @ beginning) and ubuntu 2.6.17.10-generic (another one and i
<NakedDrummer> dont know where it comes from) but they both boot the first Ubuntu.. and i know because they use the nvidia drivers
<youkilldkennedy> Dr_willis: I see, thanks for the help. I'll try later.
<NakedDrummer> hello? :)
<alecjw> hi. does anyone know what device ALSA uses, because it seems to have incorrect permissons
<K`zan> Jones: Worked, now I can get at getting the nvidia driver back!  Thanks ***VERY*** much!
<NakedDrummer> i had one working system installed with livecd (lets call it cd-a) then 1time grub didnt booted anymore.. so i did fixmbr with w_xp (what a shame) and repaired wXP 2.. now only wXP booted.. so i booted from cd-a and reputted grub as mbr.. i drove down from cd-a... started pc.. and now i got ubuntu 2.6.17.11-generic (the one i had @ beginning) and ubuntu 2.6.17.10-generic (another one and i dont know where it comes from) but th
<NakedDrummer> ey both boot the first Ubuntu.. and i know because they use the nvidia drivers
<unop> alecjw,  it can use any -- check with the asoundconf command
<xJasonx> STG4000 [3D Prophet Kyro Series]  is not working in Ubuntu. Please help
<likwidtek> So I am trying to setup a SAMBA share but do not want user name and password authentication.  Is there a guide that you guys know of to easily set this up?  Basically looking for the ubuntu equiv of window's "simple file sharing"
<unop> likwidtek,  allow guest access
<likwidtek> unop I didn't see anything like that in the GUI is that in the conf ?
<NakedDrummer> if someone can read this pls tell me ^^
<Dr_willis> likwidtek,  the 'using samba' BOOK is aviliable for download from the repos..
<Dr_willis> and it has all sorts of examples and details.
<alecjw> unop, itj ust tells me the names (eg ICH5). i need to know the devicei n /dev/
<kitche> NakedDrummer: yes
<unop> likwidtek, you'll probably need to edit the smb.conf yourself
<likwidtek> unop:  thanks
<NakedDrummer> i had one working system installed with livecd (lets call it cd-a) then 1time grub didnt booted anymore.. so i did fixmbr with w_xp (what a shame) and repaired wXP 2.. now only wXP booted.. so i booted from cd-a and reputted grub as mbr.. i drove down from cd-a... started pc.. and now i got ubuntu 2.6.17.11-generic (the one i had @ beginning) and ubuntu 2.6.17.10-generic (another one and i dont know where it comes from) but th
<NakedDrummer> ey both boot the first Ubuntu.. and i know because they use the nvidia drivers
<Dr_willis> yea - its about a 5 line entry to add to the smb.conf file. (then restart the samba service)
<unop> alecjw,  how did you conclude that it is a permissions issue?
<unop> Dr_willis,  errm, its a little dangerous to assume that his smb.conf is exactly like yours
<alecjw> unop, yes. if i use ALSA as root, it works. as a noraml suier, it says it count open resouerce for writing
<aalhamad> foo2oak is disconnected any chance i can get an alternative driver for my printer? plz help cause im setting up my printer ..cause i search on http://foo2oak.rkkda.com/ and it was said foo2oak: a linux printer driver for OAKT protocol (e.g. HP Color LaserJet 1500)
<cpk1> NakedDrummer: is there supposed to be a problem somewhere in there?
<kitche> NakedDrummer: the kernel versions are different though if you look which means you can have both at the same time
<Dr_willis> unop,  the default samba.conf i saw last.. was like.. all comments.. :)
<likwidtek> hehe
<likwidtek> jesus christ synergy is handy.
<likwidtek> wow
<unop> alecjw,  asoundconf list  - lists the various devices (i think) .. you can set either one of them as the default -- asoundconf set-default-card <cardname>
<likwidtek> sorry I just really appreciate this tool.
<alecjw> unop, but i need to change thier permissions.....
<Dr_willis> likwidtek,  heh heh - you were one of those kids that was easially enterained right? :)
<unop> Dr_willis,  smb.conf* .. by default its all comments yes .. but he's been messing with the "GUI" (as he says) so it's likely it has changed
<Sanne> alecjw: your user needs to be in the audio group
<NakedDrummer> kitche: and is that good or bad? it just pisses me that there are 2 "things" in the list which boot to the same OS just with another kernel
<alecjw> Sanne, how do i add myself?
<unop> alecjw,  i think you need to set the right card as default .. rule that out before permissions
<xJasonx> I am having problems installing a video driver. Can anyone help?
<NakedDrummer> kitche: can i delete the .10?
<likwidtek> Dr_willis:  it's a gift.  This way... I am rarely disappointed.  But seriously dude... this is awesome.
<Sanne> alecjw: first lets see if you are: in a terminal type: froups
<Dr_willis> NakedDrummer,  it can save your Backside to have those 2 entries in there...
<Sanne> alecjw: sorry, groups
<aalhamad> i know it is very hard to  solve that.. but plz help me out if you can
<Dr_willis> NakedDrummer,  set the default to what you want. and leave it alone? or edit the grub config and comment out what you dont want.
<alecjw> Sanne, it says alec audio admin
<cbx33> if i edit menu.1st and device.map in grub
<kitche> NakedDrummer: yes you can
<cbx33> do i have to reinsstll
<cbx33> grub
<cbx33> ?
<Dr_willis> cbx33,  no.
<NakedDrummer> say hmm dr_willis: but how did the 2nd 1 came in?
<youkilldkennedy> Dr_Willis: It turned out I needed to run 'sudo apt-get update'
<Sanne> alecjw: ok, then you are already in the audio group, so it's not that.
<NakedDrummer> i just booted with a live-cd
<Dr_willis> NakedDrummer,  the grub/system - keeps a history entry of all the old kernels installed..  and adds a entry for each one to the config.
<alecjw> Sanne, any other ideas?
<kitche> NakedDrummer: you always had that entry just that you never seen it before
<Ogredude> It's kind of interesting that Ubuntu is only one CD
<NakedDrummer> buuh =)
<NakedDrummer> okay
<NakedDrummer> so i comment it out with #?
<Ogredude> unless I'm totally missing something
<exs> i need an wav to mp3 converter. does anyone know one?
<Dr_willis> its a 'failsafe'
<Dr_willis> NakedDrummer,  id suggest reading the grub docs.. befor you even touch the stuff.
<NakedDrummer> any way to comment out from a to b?
<alecjw> exs, SoundConverter
<Dr_willis> the grub homepage has somne well done docs/guides
<shavierr> Can ubuntu run on an external usb HDD without the need of a driver?
<Sanne> alecjw: try what unop said (and make sure nothing alse is open that accesses the sound device(.
<NakedDrummer> k
<unop> alecjw,  i've had this problem too -- the problem was that ubuntu would choose at random a card to use at startup, if it didnt choose the right one, i'd get no sound and a few error messages, once i set the default card, the problem went away
<cbx33> thanks Dr_willis
<cbx33> we used to have to didn;t we?
<Sebboh> My ubuntu system doesn't seem to have gdm installed.  What is installed instead? O_o
<NakedDrummer> and how to comment out from a2b?
<aalhamad> http://www.linuxprinting.org/edit_printer.cgi?make=HP&model=Color%20LaserJet%201500&newentry=1--->> there is no software driver
<unop> Sebboh,  do you use kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> NakedDrummer,  the grub config file has a very straight forward layout. BUt theres a lot of 'little things' to watch out for,
<alecjw> unop, so asoundconf set default ICH5?
<aalhamad> so problem cannot be solved..
<Sebboh> unop, yes
<[BTF] Chm0d> Oni-Dracula: haven't heard from you in awhile did you get everything going ok?
<youkilldkennedy> How do I turn automatic handling of networks in GNOME off?
<unop> Sebboh,  then it's KDM
<Sebboh> oh.  duh, ok.  Thanks.
<shavierr> Can ubuntu run on an external usb HDD without the need of a driver?
<unop> alecjw,  errm, asounconf help .. tells you which subcommand to use -- i think it's set-default-card
<Dr_willis> shavierr,  it needs some work/tweakign to get that to work...
<Dr_willis> shavierr,  the ubuntu hacks book - had a chapter on just that topic.
<joe_> #kubuntu
<whyameye> I ran the updates on Dapper, which upgraded the Kernel. Now Gnome doesn't load successfully. When I boot from the old Kernel it is fine. Is this a known problem or am I having a unique problem?
<aalhamad> foo2oak is disconnected any chance i can get an alternative driver for my printer? plz help cause im setting up my printer .. thanks :)
<Dr_willis> whyameye,  known problem.
<a||ey> what could be wrong if fdisk -l lists a /dev/hdc1 but ubuntu doesn't see it?
<Dr_willis> a||ey,  its not mounted, or no entry in the fstab file.
<unop> shavierr,  if the computer allows booting from a USB drive, yes, its pretty straight forward then
<whyameye> Dr_willis: so I should just keep loading the old kernel until there is a fix?
<alecjw> unop, the erroes canged form couold not open resource for twriting to resource busy or not available
<a||ey> yes there is :(
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d, I just activated something on beryl that made my screen into a pool of water and gnome panel disapeapred
<Dr_willis> whyameye,  proberly a good idea. :)
<shavierr> Dr_willis what am i supposed to do then?
<Oni-Dracula> ah all better now
<NakedDrummer> ##title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic (recovery mode)
<NakedDrummer> root		(hd1,1)
<NakedDrummer> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hdb2 ro single
<NakedDrummer> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic
<NakedDrummer> boot##
<Dr_willis> a||ey,  mount it manually and look for any error messages?
<unop> alecjw,  is the ESD running -- ps aux | grep -i esd
<NakedDrummer> is that right?
<Dr_willis> NakedDrummer,  you TOTALLY ignored the suggestion to go read the grub docs dident you... :)
<alecjw> unop, actually, it worked when i closed rhytmbox (which was presumably still suing OSS)
<a||ey> The device /dev/hdc1 doesn't exist
<a||ey> Mount failed.
<Dr_willis> NakedDrummer,  that is very wrong.
<NakedDrummer> hehe =)
<craigbass1976> Can you update one ubuntu install from another box over a network?
<[BTF] Chm0d> :o
<wulfe> got a question ... use this http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html to do a 3d deskto .. worked on my other machine with a nvidia card .. but i cant get it to work with my ati ... any suggestions ?
<Dr_willis> # this is a comment
<alecjw> unop, it works fine now. thanks for your time :)
<unop> alecjw,  yea, OSS and ESD tend to hold a lock on /dev/snd by default, good to know it works now :)
<Dr_willis> a line without a # at the start is not a comment.
<shavierr> Dr_willis?
<unop> alecjw,  yw :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> Oni-Dracula: can you still run beryl?
<Dr_willis> shavierr, ??
<Urme> I have a server using samba, rsync via ssh. Is there a way for my users to change there passwords them self? Both system and samba pass.
<unop> craigbass1976,  the computer with the packages needs to be setup as a repository -- you can use apt-proxy or apt-mirror .. i prefer the former
<Dr_willis> shavierr,  you proberly want to research the problem, befor trying to install to a usb hard drive.. there may be a bit of work needed to get it to boot right.
<shavierr> <Dr_willis> what shall i do then do have a sucsessfull boot?
<a||ey> also, if I view with gparted, it gives a warning that /dev/hdc1 does not exist
<wulfe> anybody ?
<unop> shavierr,  does your computer allow booting from USB devices?
<Dr_willis> shavierr,  ive not tried to do it.. i just recall tht chapter in the book had quite a few pages.. :) so its not trivial for a total beginner.
<Dr_willis> BUT that was for the dapper drake release.. it may be better now under edgy.
<[BTF] Chm0d> wulfe try going to ubuntuguide.org search for the how to with beryl and ati
<Dr_willis> work time for me.. i gotta run.
<orz^> Searching for someone good at Cedega !
<shavierr> unop dunno
<Kaso> I'm trying to make some code but its complaining about readline.h and history.h , where what package should i install to get those?
<[BTF] Chm0d> orz^: what are you doing with cedega?
<orz^> run a game called ragnarok online
<shavierr> unop how can i check?
<unop> shavierr,  is it a fairly new computer < 3 years old ?
<Kyl3> Is there a driver available for the Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card?
<backz> Hi, I was upgraded my kernel from 2.6.17-10 to 2.6.17-11, but NVIDIA DRIVER doesn't work. It returns API mismatch. why?
<shavierr> its 3month sold
<a||ey> :'(
<unop> shavierr,  the BIOS should tell you if you check the boot devices/priority section
<orz^> but it runs at 17 fps and maps takes about 2 min to load which usually takes about 2 sek
<unop> shavierr,  it most probably does then .. but do check the BIOS
<orz^> load maps *
<NakedDrummer> well where is the part about the "Uncommenting" thing? @ grub docum.?
<shavierr> assume it does what else shall i look at to boot with linux?
<wulfe> ok, i have tried that alreayd ... doesnt seem to be working .. i have a readeon mobile 200
<fbc> help! I'm trying to install ubuntu and I keep getting a weird "busy box" prompt no matter what I try.
<gilbertosilva> alguem do brasil ai?
<orz^> [BTF] Chm0d: can you help ?
<nikosapi> Kyl3: check this page (the links): http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Latitude_D620
<shavierr> assume it does what else shall i look at to boot with linux?
<NakedDrummer> How 2 uncomment somehting in menu.lst of grub?
<EdgEy> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<unop> Kaso,  libreadline5-dev  found through http://packages.ubuntu.com
<nikosapi> NakedDrummer: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wulfe> i even tried installing a ati driver in ubuntu ... and still dont have my 3d desktop
<NakedDrummer> yes i know nikosapi.. but how? with #? and how many ## ^^
<Anti-Tedd> Does anybody know where us.archive.ubuntu.com is hosted?
<nikosapi> NakedDrummer: If you have to uncomment something just remove the #
<unop> NakedDrummer,  one is enough :) # is the same as ## or even # #
<Kaso> thanks unop
<NakedDrummer> k thx @ you 2 but is there a way to uncomment from a 2 b?
<NakedDrummer> like # bla bla bla bla #
<wulfe> i do have beryl install but it wont go t the desktop
<NakedDrummer> over lines not only one line
<unop> NakedDrummer,  yes, but why do you want to do that?
<Richi1> Can anyone help me with burning an ISO to disc in ubuntu?
<wulfe> any ideas ?
<NakedDrummer>  from here title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic
<NakedDrummer> root		(hd1,1)
<NakedDrummer> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hdb2 ro quiet splash locale=de_DE
<NakedDrummer> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic
<NakedDrummer> quiet
<sam_> has anyone used festival?
<NakedDrummer> savedefault
<NakedDrummer> boot till here
<NakedDrummer> =D
<unop> !paste | NakedDrummer
<ubotu> NakedDrummer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NakedDrummer> yay---
<Richi1> I need to burn an iso asap and i'm struggling
<canine_kouji> hello
<unop> NakedDrummer,  heh, thats like 5-6 lines to uncomment, do it manually .. :>
<NakedDrummer> i posted @ #paste
<wulfe> Rich!1 what are you using to burn ?
<unop> NakedDrummer,  no you didnt, you flooded the room
<NakedDrummer> i ment now i did =)
<canine_kouji> I'm wanting to use Ubuntu Server in the enterprise. We have a no mysql rule. Can I install Ubuntu server on a computer and live long with it not having any mysql related software?
<Richi1> i tried gnomebaker but that doesn't load properly it just crashes, can't use k3b because no kde, and cd/dvd creator gives an error
<humbraro> canine_kouji: use postgres instead?
<canine_kouji> humbraro: yes
<NakedDrummer> unop pls look @ #paste
<NakedDrummer> if that is right? =)
<wulfe> Rich!1 use nero burning rom ... and then load the iso there ... it'll do fine .. i do it all the time
<canine_kouji> humbraro: does the ubuntu server allow install without mysql?
<tcpip> ntfs-3g is making my system crawl.. please help
<IdleOne> Richi1, you can use K3B sudo aptitude install K3B
<humbraro> canine_kouji: sure, mysql isn't a required package
<pbureau> When using modprobe (installed a new Ralink rt61 driver), where does Modprobe look for the driver? I have it in  /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt61.ko, but when I do a modprobe rt61 it says FATAL: Module rt61 not found. anyone got a clue what could be the issue ?
<canine_kouji> humbraro: okay, thanks. :) I think this is a good day
<fbc> help! I'm trying to install ubuntu and I keep getting a weird "busy box" prompt no matter what I try.
<humbraro> canine_kouji: good luck!
<Sanne> Richi1: you can install k3b in Gnome (it just installs some additional kde libs)
<gordonjcp> hello
<wulfe> anybody have suggetions on my 3d desktop issue ?
<gordonjcp> has anyone got a good guide to installing the nvidia graphics drivers with a custom kernel?
<Richi1> i got so many error messages trying that sudo aptitude install k3b
<Kyl3> If I install Linux to an external hard drive, can I bring the drive to a different system and boot from it?
<gordonjcp> Kyl3: sort of
<IdleOne> Kyl3, if the other machine suports booting from USB ( assuming it's a usb )
<gordonjcp> some things may be wrong in /etc/fstab
<thekidrio> Kyl3: the best way for that to work is a usb key and a live cd
<SaS> i got a heap of crap lcd monitor problem
<thekidrio> most reliable way i have found
<SaS> hi Clint-
<Clint-> afternoon all
<Clint-> sup sas
<live> hola
<SaS> nottin nottin
<SaS> tell these guys i got a heap of lcd monitor problems
<Clint-> u geting help with that video card
<IdleOne> !es | live
<ubotu> live: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<thekidrio> whats the beef sas?
<Kyl3> ok, its an external 200GB drive
<SaS> well
<thekidrio> if its a widescreen i might be able to help
<SaS> i just installed ubuntu...
<tcpip> gordonjcp: was your comment for me?
<SaS> i believe my vid card is cool but i cant change the screen res to over 600-800
<IdleOne> SaS, keep it all in one line so we dont have to try and keep up :)
<GaiaX11> gilbertosilva: yes, but go to #ubuntu-br for questions, since this channel is only for people who speak English :-)
<gordonjcp> tcpip: which one?
<thekidrio> hrmm that is an odd one
<Richi1> I get this trying to install K3B: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5447/
<thekidrio> i assume your lcd is not 800x600 native?
<IdleOne> Richi1, you enable universe and multiverse?
<pbureau> When using modprobe (installed a new Ralink rt61 driver), where does Modprobe look for the driver? I have it in  /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt61.ko, but when I do a modprobe rt61 it says FATAL: Module rt61 not found. I even tried modprobe  with full path to the rt61 file and it still says the same error message... is modprobe blind ? yes I did updatedb & and used locate to make sure the file was there..
<tcpip> gordonjcp>	some things may be wrong in /etc/fstab
<Richi1> Ooh no i forgot how to do that
<jbinderr> hi
<gordonjcp> tcpip: no, that was to Kyl3
<Richi1> i've been on windows for too long haha
<IdleOne> !repos | Richi1
<ubotu> Richi1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<SaS> mmmm i couldnt tell you what it is native....i know that it works at 1024.768 tho
<SaS> in windows*
<thekidrio> to get my lcd working correctly i had to open a console ctrl-f2 i think and reconf x
<a||ey> is there a way to mount without /dev/hd* (so like mount hd(0,0)
<thekidrio> sas what size?
<a||ey> ?
<thekidrio> i am guessing 17 inch
<tcpip> gordonjcp: my ntfs partition makes the system crawl when accessed
<SaS> 15"
<thekidrio> with that rez
<thekidrio> oh yeah dud 17 is 1280 x 1024
<thekidrio> err duh heeh
<pbureau> depends on  monitor extrawide 15 gets 1280x800
<thekidrio> i am guessing you have looked at xorg.conf to see if there is a section for that
<gordonjcp> tcpip: I've never used ntfs, so I can't really help
<thekidrio> pbureau: yeah he does not have wide aspect ratio, i asked that already hehe
<SaS> yes...but it shows only  600-800 settings i believe is what ur asking
<Clint-> thekidrio:  i had him check it
<sharperguy> I have a network printer connected to a mac, and ubuntu detects it and has the correct driver, however it did not save the authentication details when they were put into the properties of the printer, so the print job gets stopped, is there any way to solve this?
<gordonjcp> tcpip: that's some Windows thing isn't it?
<SaS> what is the dns to this server?
<pbureau> thekidrio, and I get 1024x768 on a 14.1 so... lol
<tcpip> gordonjcp: yeah i shifted from windows hence ntfs
<kitche> a||ey: no you have to mount like /dev/hd* /dev/sd*
<Spragie`> arrite now i can read this shists
<Spragie`> sorry
<Spragie`> /\ is me
<IdleOne> !ohmy | Spragie`
<ubotu> Spragie`: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<a||ey> kitche... my /dev/hdc1 doesn't show up in /dev/ :(
* Spragie` pardons self
<kitche> a||ey: is that suppose to be your cdrom drive?
<NakedDrummer> thx dudes =) youre great.. i leave now.. keep it up tho
<pbureau> a||ey, probably shows in /dev/hdc1 under /media/cdrom
<niyi_> does anyone know a decent music player for linux... i'm fed up with rythmbox
<a||ey> no it's an IDE disk with an ntfs and fat32 partition on it
<NakedDrummer> now im going to blame myself with this ->
<a||ey> fdisk -l reports it as being /dev/hdc1 and /dev/hdc5 but those 2 entries don't exist under /dev/
<pbureau> When using modprobe (installed a new Ralink rt61 driver), where does Modprobe look for the driver? I have it in  /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt61.ko, but when I do a modprobe rt61 it says FATAL: Module rt61 not found. I even tried modprobe  with full path to the rt61 file and it still says the same error message... is modprobe blind ? yes I did updatedb & and used locate to make sure the file was there..
<IdleOne> niyi_, there are hundreds. search in synaptic
<niyi_> i know that... i jsut need someone to reccomend a good one IdleOne
<IdleOne> niyi_, xmms works for me
<Lunar_Lamp> niyi_, one of the more popular ones is amarok - which is a KDE program, but still very good (and runs fine in gnome)
<h1st0> niyi_: well check out xmms it looks like winamp
<h1st0> niyi_: and amarok is nice
<niyi_> gd
<niyi_> i like winamp
<Spragie`> arrite so i have a 15" lcd and it is not giving me the option to change the res higher than 600-800, i know the monitor works at 1024x168
<Clint-> Spragie`: u still here?
<infidel> !m4a
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IdleOne> niyi_, amarok is nice also
<niyi_> so ill go for xmms
<Lunar_Lamp> !resolution | Spragie`
<ubotu> Spragie`: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Clint-> Spragie`:  its nto your monitor its the driver
<h1st0> !tell Spragie` about resolution
<EdgEy> is there a simple way to install the mozilla plugin for wine, the one that can show stuff IE is used for in windows, for example webpages inside applications
<Spragie`> right ik this Clint- :D
<h1st0> EdgEy: gecko?
<a||ey> no ideas kitche?
<sharperguy> my smb network printer needs authentication to allow it to print, however when I put the user/pass into the printer properties, it does not get saved, so nothing will print. How can I solve this?
<Clint-> !resolution | spragie
<ubotu> spragie: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Clint-> just follow that m8
<Clint-> if it dont work well get u a new driver
<kitche> a||ey: not really but if fdisk says it's /dev/hdc1 and /dev/hdc5 then it's probably there how are you trying ot mount them exactly?
<a||ey> this is in my fstab: /dev/hdc1 /media/hdc1 ntfs-fuse rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<tcpip> how to check current ntfs mounted partitions?
<notgod> is anyone here an evolution-exchange expert?
<kitche> a||ey: does /media/hdc1 exist?
<a||ey> yes
<Spragie`> hold up ima try the solution on that webpage
<JimBeam> can someone tell me how to install a printer (hp 701c) on Ubuntu Server 6.10, or where i can look it up?
<a||ey> kitche: found someone with the exact same situation as I have: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327718
<a||ey> no answers in the thread though :(
<Advanced> hey guys, quick question.. any chance i can load ubuntu directley off the drive? my cd writer is busted ;<
<BlackMage-Redwiz> hey  guys what are the min reqs for edgy.. my friend has an old laptop that he wants to try linux on...
<parag0n> is anyone else having trouble with ubuntu feisty and cedega?
<AmaroqWolf> Advanced, you don't have ubuntu installed?
<parag0n> hey nickspoon
<nickspoon> hey parag0n.
<Advanced> no AmaroqWolf
<Advanced> i dont :(
<Advanced> just downloading it now :)
<Cyrus25801> how do i set premissions on a usb hdd
<JDski> hey all
<JDski> supski?
<gordonjcp> ok, are there any good docs at all on compiling custom kernels and retaining nvidia-glx support?
<BlackMage-Redwiz> hey  guys what are the min reqs for edgy.. my friend has an old laptop that he wants to try linux on...again...:P
<AmaroqWolf> advanced: If you have no way of burning a CD, the easiest way is to request a free ubuntu CD.
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d, http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v80/Oni-Dracula/Screenshot-2.png
<Advanced> meh, i was hoping to load it tonight, ill just buy a burner from the shop tomorrow
<JDski> i'm having a prob getting a cd to burn...
<Advanced> thanks though :) appreciated
<JDski> i've created my image file
<AmaroqWolf> Advanced: you're welcome. x3
<GaiaX11> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<JDski> just cant get the drive to recognize my blanks
<JDski> any tips?
<AmaroqWolf> Advanced: I had the same problem. I was trying to ask people in a linux IRC room about how it might be possible to install from a USB stick. xD
<Advanced> i was thinking that too
<AmaroqWolf> Advanced: wait... there is an EXE you can download and run.
<Advanced> im pretty sure its possible and probably quite easy
<Cyrus25801> how do i set premissions on a usb hdd
<Advanced> oo sweet, got a link? :)
<wulfe> can anybody help me with my 3d desktop issue .... i loaded ati drivers and still cant get beryl to work
<Advanced> i heard of trouble with beryl and ati
<AmaroqWolf> Advanced: I'm not sure where it is, but I've heard about it. Does anybody have a link to it?
<AmaroqWolf> !ubuntu exe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu exe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AmaroqWolf> hrm
<JDski> i think i've still got some notes from my beryl install
<JDski> lemme check
<Advanced> ill have a search AmaroqWolf
<Advanced> :)
<AmaroqWolf> Okay
<Advanced> thanks again
<wulfe> 32 bit OS and beryl ...
<AmaroqWolf> Advanced: I'm not sure which is better, a CD or the exe. I assume that you can't wipe your windows if you do it from exe, since it'll be running the installation off of the partition you download it to.
<cmt^^> Hi guys
<JDski> aye, still have them
<cmt^^> I have two programs that are packed into .bin-files.. how do I mount them and install them using wine?
<wulfe> loaded with http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html and worked good except the ati drivers didnt load
<Advanced> i dont want to wipe anything, i have suse on here too :)
<cmt^^> :|
<AmaroqWolf> Advanced: oh, okay xD
<Cyrus25801> Oni-Dracula: pls give me your pass for you above link. I would like to see more pix
<jaylow> you cant install any os with usb stick :(
<youser> hey can anyone tell me what bind9 is?
<kitche> jaylow: sure you can
<Advanced> surley you can boot from command
<Advanced> lol
<AmaroqWolf> jaylow: aw, you can't? I figured it it were possible to load drivers for usb stick via floppy, that it could be done. xD
<Oni-Dracula> Cyrus25801, no :)
<angie> hi
<angie> lol
<kitche> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<youser> u just would like to know what bind9 does before i update it
<JDski> wulfe, your only snag is the drivers?
<Lunar_Lamp> Oni-Dracula, how did you get your "userlist" to show up black in xchat? I can get the main window, but not the userlist.
<Advanced> sweet, thanks kitche, thats made my searching a little easier :)
<h1st0> joined
<angie> no
<jonah1980_2> hey is there a non graphical irc chat for when you need to do repairs without x?
<[BTF] Chm0d> sorry Oni-Dracula ive been tending to my daughter looking now
<h1st0> jonah1980_2: irssi
<gordonjcp> jonah1980_2: irssi
<Oni-Dracula> Lunar_Lamp, I forget, but I'm pretty sure that it's version based
<wulfe> well i dunno ... beryl is loaded and everything else is good ... but it seems even after downloading the xorg drivers for ati ... it still isnt working
<rukuartic> DX I'm having problems. Does anyone know anything about why cdrecord would be having problems writing to a cd-rw? Something along the lines of "cdrecord: Input/output error. blank unit: scsi sendcmd: no error
<h1st0> jonah1980_2: there are tons of them.
<JDski> jonah1980_2, try bitchx
<Lunar_Lamp> johan666, irssi is the most commonly used one along with bitchx
<rukuartic> irssi rox :3
<Cyrus25801> Oni-Dracula: well fine just wanted to see more of your desktop because it looks cool. but what ever
<AmaroqWolf> jonah1980 yes there is. I just used irc from the terminal. see it's help for how to set server, etc when you run it from terminal.
<wulfe> i am getting a diagnol slash ... to a grey desktop .. thats telling mer the drivers arent loading
<angie> why you wants my pass?
<Oni-Dracula> Lunar_Lamp, check under "user list" "use the text box font and colors"
<Lunar_Lamp> Oni-Dracula, no worries, I found the option now :-)
<wulfe> because it happened to my other one on a nvidia ... when i loaded that .. it worked
<Lunar_Lamp> Hehe, yeah, that's what I just found also.
<AmaroqWolf> lol Lunar_Lamp, bitchx has a nice name
<ompaul> jonah1980_2, irssi - at least if you don't change the config file it does not make a fool of you
<xopher> how do I kill all wine applications?
<angie> heheh
<Oni-Dracula> Cyrus25801, you assume that I have more desktop pics in that photobucket...however, I do not
<rukuartic> xopher: try... ..."kill -9 `pgrep wine`"
<jonah1980_2> ompaul, ok cool thanks
<Advanced> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<Advanced> sweeeeeeeet
<xopher> rukuartic, thanks
<youser> anyone know what bind9 is?
<Advanced> :) thanks loads guys
<JDski> wulfe, what's your card?
<ompaul> youser, it is what makes named happy
<wulfe> ati radeon 200 xpress
<[BTF] Chm0d> Oni-Dracula: am I suppose to be looking for errors or just a screenshot of your desktop :)
<ompaul> youser, DNS stuff
<youkilldkennedy> Any idea why Firefox run so slow? It takes forever to load a page. While it takes nothing while running other browsers.
<angie> thanks!!
<youkilldkennedy> runs*
<a||ey> is there a way to let ubuntu re-scan for disks?
<JDski> hrm...
<Oni-Dracula> [BTF] Chm0d, just the awesomeness of my desktop now that everything works
<Lunar_Lamp> youkilldkennedy, perhaps it's an ipv6 issue/
<[BTF] Chm0d> oh ok good :)
<angie> aham
<youkilldkennedy> Lunar_Lamp: Like what type of error?
<JDski> check msgs wulfe
<[BTF] Chm0d> im glad you got everything working
<angie> ahhh
<pbureau> AH! I beat the RT61 issues and found a way to make it work !! whoot!
<Cyrus25801> Oni-Dracula: sorry my mistake.if you do load more it will be cool to see.is it beryl
<wulfe> hp6310us with a ati radeon xpress 200
<windmill> Hello anyone know why when I plug my usb mp3 player in it gets mounted at read-only?? it works fine under fedora?
<Lunar_Lamp> youkilldkennedy, try going to "about:config" in firefox, earch for "ipv6" and switch the option to "off" (or on, if it's off)/.
<Oni-Dracula> Cyrus25801, yes it is beryl but theres not much more to see....
<parag0n> does anyone know why scripts have suddently stopped working in ubuntu feisty?
<youser> finally im off the edgy
<JDski> wulfe, i have my notes from when a friend of mine helped me install beryl
<kitche> windmill: your user doesn't have permission to write to it that's why
<JDski> i'll share them with you in priv
<linxeh> I'm running an Edgy system with an Nvidia card, and I'm now having problems getting X to work with the nvidia closed drivers. It works fine with the nv driver though. I've reinstalled linux-restricted-modules-generic and nvidia-glx. Have I missed anything ? "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!" "/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko": No such file or directory
<JDski> i'll not paste in here
<Cyrus25801> Oni-Dracula: can you rotate the desktop (3d desktop)
<JDski> =)
<kitche> parag0n: no clue but #ubuntu+1 might now
<angie> hei i?m not speak english am brazilian
<rukuartic> !brazil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brazil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<windmill> kitche, I tried it as root (sudo bash) and it told me the same
<JDski> hola angie
<Oni-Dracula> Cyrus25801, yes you can...although I haven't gotten it working to have all the desktops on a cube
<JDski> =)
<JDski> well, good luck wulfe
<Cyrus25801> Oni-Dracula: cool
<rukuartic> angie: #ubuntu-br
<windmill> kitche, and why wouldn't my user have permission?
* JDski closes his notes
<wulfe> ok im not seing your message JDski
<youkilldkennedy> Lunar_Lamp: Pefect! Runs like a charm! Thanks a bunch.
<Lunar_Lamp> youkilldkennedy, no worries :-)
<angie> yeah
<angie> hola
<Cyrus25801> Oni-Dracula: would you help me with a usb drv permission. can write to it. it has a ext2 file system
<ompaul> angie, what you doing?
<angie> hola jdski
<Oni-Dracula> Cyrus25801, good luck with that, I have absolutely no experience in editing permissions in any linux file systems
<Oni-Dracula> chmod may be the command to help
<angie> im studie
<angie> and you?
<elias_> Could anyone tell me how to install a .sh file?
<Cyrus25801> angie: pls go to brizillian irc. search the net
<Oni-Dracula> elias_, sudo sh filename.sh ?
<angie> please help me im not speak more english
<angie> ahh ok
<ompaul> angie, looking at this channel and - this is a support channel you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic and see if they will talk
<rukuartic> angie: here
<Cyrus25801> can anyone help me with setting permissions on a usb hdd drv
<rukuartic> angie: there is a channel for brazilians
<ompaul> angie, #ubuntu-br
<rukuartic> angie: join #ubuntu-br
<wulfe> can anybody help me with a #D desktop
<angie> im understanding but i don?t speak
<Lunar_Lamp> elias_, .sh usually denotes "shell script" and it doesn't need installing, just running. "./nameoffile.sh" should be enough, once it is made executable by "chmod +x nameoffile.sh" if required.
<Cyrus25801> angie: then type
<angie> ahh ok i go to #ubunutu-br
<rukuartic> angie: yes
<Cyrus25801> angie: yes
<windmill> Hmm yet again fedora core 4 wins out over Ubuntu edgy...   I really would like to ditch this fedora install but I keep finding boken stuff in ubuntu
<angie> ahh ubuntu--br
<Advanced> oh well
<angie> thanks guys
<Advanced> only 2 and a half hours for the download to finish
<Advanced> -_-
<angie> ...sorry!!
<Cyrus25801> angie: it ok
<rukuartic> windmill: If you find a problem, just ask. Comparing it to other distros won't make anything work.
<wulfe> anybody help with ati drivers and beryl ... having issues with 3d desktop
<angie> i try to enter
<angie> ok bye
<ompaul> wulfe, #ubuntu-beryl would be a better place for that
<linxeh> I'm running an Edgy system with an Nvidia card, and I'm now having problems getting X to work with the nvidia closed drivers. It works fine with the nv driver though. I've reinstalled linux-restricted-modules-generic and nvidia-glx. Have I missed anything ? "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!" "/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko": No such file or directory
<h1st0> ompaul: #ubuntu-effects
<h1st0> ompaul: is also there.
<windmill> rukuartic, I have asked, but for the record my usb disk based mp3 player mounts read only in edgy and I can't write to it even as root
<aimtrainer> hi! Just restartet my computer (edgy) and the xserver wouldnt start. I did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" first with "nvidia" driver - didntt work, then with the "nv" driver it did. But I need the original nvidia driver to get my dual monitor working again. Can anybody help me please?
<youser> hey anyoe kknow why upgrade to edgy does not work?
<aimtrainer> *restarted
<kaze> alguien de espaa?
<linxeh> aimtrainer: same problem here. its because a kernel driver is missing
<rukuartic> kaze: #ubuntu-es
<angie> yo soy de panama
<ant1matter> youser: it worked for me ;)
<youser> shit
<floobit> some help with my recent 6.10 install and HAL failing to initialize and getting critical errors on trying to start up "users-admin"
<kaze> ok
<windmill> rukuartic, why would that happen?
<aimtrainer> linxeh, so chances are good I'll get fixed soon?
<angie> pero podemos hablar
<youser> i get error code 2's and 404's not found
<aimtrainer> and it's not my fault?
<kaze> ok
<youser> thats if it gets past authentication
<rukuartic> windmill: there's so many things that could be wrong with that, its like asking "why isn't my car running?"
<angie> por lo menos hay alguien que yo puedo entender jajajajajaja
<floobit> yo puedo
<kaze> jaja
<ant1matter> youser: are you using the ubuntu repositories?
<ompaul> angie, .. please stop
<Cyrus25801> angie: only english, you r going to get kicked
<angie> de que parte de espan eres
<windmill> rukuartic, ok, so what do you suggest I do?
<linxeh> aimtrainer: well, its possible in theory I guess. I havent figured it out yet (this is my 2nd night trying to fix it heh)
<kaze> de granada en andalucia
<angie> ahh ok im going
<ompaul> !es
<rukuartic> windmill: describe your problem better. what player are you using
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<angie> ok bye
<youser> im using update-manager-C
<kaze> sorry
<angie> y como entro alli
<angie> ??
<youser> and i have probably all repositories enabled by now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.4.212.140]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<youser> cuz my linux is titsed out
<petrus> hey guys
<windmill> rukuartic, it's a s1 based player
<ompaul> !language | youser
<ubotu> youser: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kaze> angie cuantos aos tienes
<youser> sorry my linux is breastessed out
<windmill> rukuartic, it's branded sumvision
<yaman> can't get my wifi network work on ubuntu i have asus laptop a6r today it the 7th days searching for a way to make the wifi and the cam and the modem and the mic work on it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE00095b263fff-CM00195ed781f0.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<petrus> I just installed Ubuntu 6.06...in the install routine it allowed me to set a non-root password, which is fine...but I need root currently to copy something to a floppy, and I don't know what the root password is
<rukuartic> windmill: have you sucessfully used other usb drives with your system?
<petrus> can anyone tell me how to get it or reset it?
<rukuartic> !sudo > petrus
<windmill> yes
<kevor> iTunes on linux, sign the petition: http://ituneslinux.cjb.net/
<petrus> thanks ruk
<rukuartic> petrus: In essence, there is no root user. To become root, "sudo -i"
<rukuartic> petrus: no problem :)
<aimtrainer> linxeh, got my qry?
<ompaul> !sudo | petrus
<windmill> rukuartic, but not recently, I'll try one now
<ubotu> petrus: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<linxeh> aimtrainer: nope
<rukuartic> ompaul: beatcha
<Cyrus25801> rukuartic: can you help me with drv permissions
<linxeh> aimtrainer: you need to be registered with nickserv to send privmsg I think
<ompaul> rukuartic, you did but then again I told them all :)
<aimtrainer> oh thanks
<floobit> any advice on HAL failing and not being able to access user permissions?  should I wipe and start over?
<samalex> Anyone know of a repository to download Pine for Ubuntu 6.10?  apt-get seems to not see Pine as a package availble for installtion.
<samalex> mail
<rukuartic> samalex: Its not in there... mutt's an alternative, or you could compile and install it yourself.
<ompaul> !pine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<windmill> rukuartic, yes normal usb memory sticks work fine
<ompaul> samalex, use mutt and nano :)
<samalex> rukuartic: ah.. too bad as Pine is my fave mail app for command line.
<yaman> any one knows how can i find asus laptop driver for ubuntu (wifi - camera - modem) ??
<rukuartic> samalex: You can get it for ubuntu...
<wheels3572> How do i Mount this Failed to determine the mount point for /dev/hdc.
<rukuartic> windmill: whats dmseg | tail say when you plug it in?
<Cyrus25801> what to do when you ask questions and no one answers out of 1000 ppl?
<tony_> has anyone had experience installing OpenNMS on ubuntu? I've been trying to install it for a while to no avail.
<ompaul> Cyrus25801, sit back for 10 mins and ask again
<petrus> floppy device name is normally /dev/df0, yeah?
<linxeh> samalex: I might make a package for it later, I want it too
<samalex> rukuartic: Yeah, I'll look into installing it from source sometime.. just needed a mail app rather quickly.
<mc44> windmill: does it mount to a folder in /media?
<rukuartic> ... windmill is it ntfs?
<samalex> i'm downloading mutt though.
<linxeh> samalex: I'll give you a message if I do
<samalex> linxeh: thanks :)
<linxeh> samalex: it builds from source really easily though
<Cyrus25801> ompaul: i have done so. would i the persume that no one know the answer
<windmill> mc44, yes
<yaman> yaman ======= > any one knows how can i find asus laptop driver for ubuntu (wifi - camera - modem) ??
<windmill> rukuartic, no
<GaiaX11> Cyrus25801: !patience
<ompaul> Cyrus25801, ask again
<mc44> windmill: try "sudo chown yourusername /media/directory
<Cyrus25801> will try later
<rukuartic> mc44: no... not the issue.
<ultra2005> #Ubuntu-Forum.de
<ompaul> Cyrus25801, how long ago was your question?
<yaman> bad life using ubuntu on asus laptop
<Cyrus25801> ompaul: well have asked it 3 times in the last 15 min
<rukuartic> windmill: plug in your media player, and then type in "dmesg | tail" and /msg me the content
<giuseppe_> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Cyrus25801> ompaul: got to do with drv permission
<wheels3572> How do I mount a Device?
<yaman> i don't know how you guys make all this drivers work ( i was pro on windows ) but i feel i am :'( on ubuntu i am going to die
<windmill> rukuartic, it's on my other machine, I'll log in over there
<GaiaX11> !mount | wheels3572
<ubotu> wheels3572: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ompaul> Cyrus25801, has it mounted?
<rbil> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<_Tom_> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<wheels3572> GaiaX11, Im having an issue with my CD-Rom Drive
<kaze> alguna k hable castellano y le apecezca hablar...
<Cyrus25801> ompaul: it has mounted auto when i plugged it in. but i cant write to it.
<noodles12> i just installed ies4linux to use for IE only sites. Can will i be vulnerable to spyware and IE vulnerabilities or am I immune because it only affects windows?
<GaiaX11> !ask | wheels3572
<ubotu> wheels3572: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<_Tom_> When using grub, if my /boot is mounted in the first logical position .. Eg. parition 5. Would grub see this as (hd0,4) or (hd0,1), keeping in mind that there is only one primary paritition preceeding it?
<ompaul> Cyrus25801, what is it mounted as?
<K1GPL> how do i define what app i want to handle ogg video files?
<K1GPL> or can I?
<_Tom_> *partition
<rukuartic> K1GPL: I know you can... ur...
<wheels3572> GaiaX11, Failed to determine the mount point for /dev/hdc.,,,, I need to mount this so I can run my CD-Rom
<K1GPL> rukuartic,  i've tried the gnome control cent4r, like favorites, but that seems to be just for browser and mail
<syzygyBSD> is there a text mode for installing ubuntu?
<garryFre> I have found a bug in Ubuntu, a serious bug. I can't believe I stumbled accross this but www.ImJustJoking.Com is down so I can't report it.
<tobias_> i got a question =)
<Cyrus25801> ompaul: i think is /dev/sda1. but how do i check
<rukuartic> K1GPL: ... Absolute worst case
<tobias_> anyone knows sunglass for ubuntu?
<windmill2> [17183443.976000]      fat_bmap_cluster: request beyond EOF (i_pos 17395395)
<windmill2> [17183443.976000]  FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda)
<windmill2> [17183443.976000]      fat_bmap_cluster: request beyond EOF (i_pos 17395395)
<windmill2> [17183443.976000]  FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda)
<windmill2> [17183443.976000]      fat_bmap_cluster: request beyond EOF (i_pos 17395395)
<aalhamad> whats the package for chm file?
<windmill2> [17183443.976000]  FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda)
<_Tom_> syzygyBSD: If you use the alternate CD, I think so?
<windmill2> [17183443.976000]      fat_bmap_cluster: request beyond EOF (i_pos 17395395)
<windmill2> [17183443.976000]  FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda)
<rukuartic> !pate
<windmill2> [17183443.976000]      fat_bmap_cluster: request beyond EOF (i_pos 17395395)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rukuartic> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IdleOne> !paste | windmill
<ubotu> windmill: please see above
<GaiaX11> wheels3572: go to /media and try to mount there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpc2-cmbg7-0-0-cust124.cmbg.cable.ntl.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<K1GPL> garryFre,   what is the bug?
<wheels3572> GaiaX11, ok
<K1GPL> i'll get that sucka slashdotted
* kitche slaps garryFre around a bit with a large trout
<rukuartic> K1GPL: ... Absolute worst case you can move the program you don't want to something like... 'mv mplayer mplayer-old'
<tobias_> Anyone knows SUnglass for Ubuntu?
<_Tom_> Anyone got a few minutes to help with a grub question?
<K1GPL> rukartic:  that may work
<K1GPL> thanks!
<garryFre> <--- Flops about from a trout concussion.
<kitche> K1GPL: re read what he said
<rukuartic> K1GPL: and then 'ln -s myapp mplayer'
<pintree> Ubuntu ver 6.06 LTS comes in 2 forms: the regular one and the 64bit one. I have an AMD 64 Athlon computer. Does this mean I should install the 64 bit one?
<aalhamad> whats the package for chm file? -----------------------------------------------
<BlackMage-Redwiz> grub ...sure
<rukuartic> K1GPL: Its no good though its just a mung fix.
<rukuartic> pintree: yup
<K1GPL> thanks rukartic   i hear you
<K1GPL> but it might just work
<BlackMage-Redwiz> Tom whats your question
<syzygyBSD> pintree: if you can get it to work please let me know... I havn't been able to
<sticazzi> In the Gnome system monitor, on the file-systems tab, what is the difference between "Space free" and "Available"?
<ran> i have ubuntu edgy. i resized a partition and made a new one (ext3). how should i mount it in fstab so that i can read/write from my user account on it? i dont get any of the uuid stuff.
<_Tom_> pintree: Not necessarily. Is all the software you want available for the AMD64 platform?
<garryFre> K1GPL Was just joking, if you note hte link I Mentioned. :)
<pintree> do u know the difference between the 2 or where i can get info?
<ompaul> Cyrus25801, that is not the interesting part but if you do this: df <- it wll tell you
<K1GPL> garryFre   OH NO AND IT'S ALREADY BEEN ACCEPTED ON SLASH DOT
<rukuartic> pintree: Yeah, go for the 64bit. All the software should be avaliable.
<K1GPL> just teasing :)
<garryFre> K1GPL Hehe
<tobias_> kitche: you know Sunglass for Ubuntu? =)
<rukuartic> windmill2: nnn could you /msg me that?
<Shane-S> where do I set my DNS entry eth0.conf or if.conf?
<_Tom_> pintree: 64bit should be better (you can use more than 4GB of System memory for a start) but it's only the software that really holds it back, if at all.
<VrilutZa> need help how to limite per ip bandwidthd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<VrilutZa> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpc2-cmbg7-0-0-cust124.cmbg.cable.ntl.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<aalhamad> whats the package for chm file? -----------------------------------------------
<syzygyBSD> anyone have ideas for why i can't get the 64 bit or the 32 bit versions of ubuntu to boot?
<ompaul> windmill, use pastebin next time
<_Tom_> Shane-S: resolv.conf I think.
<pintree> syzygyBSD let you konw how?
<tobias_> why doesnt .deb work for me? i got ubuntu 6.x
<h1st0> syzygyBSD: Whats happening?
<syzygyBSD> pintree: if it works for you let me know the version
<intengu> control centre not working when using gnome-main-menu (uslab) feisty herd3
<h1st0> tobias_: explain doens't work
<kitche> tobias_: might be for debian?
<tobias_> k
<aalhamad> whats the package for .chm file? -----------------------------------------------plz help
<floobit> any way to get your IRC client to flash or beep when someone types your handle?
<Shane-S> _Tom_: ty
<syzygyBSD> h1st0: it looks like when it is trying to start x it freezes
<kitche> aalhamad: xchm is one
<tobias_> i open a .deb
<tobias_> then it loads it
<aalhamad> thanks
<pintree>  Is all the software you want available for the AMD64 platform? don't understand this question
<h1st0> floobit: depends on which irc client
<floobit> gaim
<tobias_> but the window stays grey
<_Tom_> Anyone around who can handle a grub question?
<tobias_> and then it closes again
<h1st0> floobit: well if someone sends you a private message it will opena  new window
<Cyrus25801> ompaul: yes it is /dev/sda1. what do i do now
<syzygyBSD> unfortunatly I can't find any debugging output so I can't find a specific reason
<floobit> right
<Advanced> w00p
<ompaul> Cyrus25801, it is the other side that is what you need to know
<h1st0> floobit: if someone sents you a mesage in a channel it will flash on the task bar.
<floobit> h1st0: besides that
<Zta> ls -al
<floobit> ok
<Advanced> everything is ready for loading without the cd directly from my hdd!
<Advanced> now all i need is the iso
<Advanced> x.x
<h1st0> floobit: but check around in preferences
<tobias_> kitche: it starts the packet installer
<Advanced> 1 and a half hours
* Advanced sigh
<h1st0> syzygyBSD: try safe graphics mode
* Advanced runs a bath
<pintree> the currrent version i have been sent-yet not installed is ver 6.06 LTS
<syzygyBSD> h1st0: tried
<Cyrus25801> ompaul: ok i see, now what
<GaiaX11> !ask | _Tom_
<ubotu> _Tom_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BrianG> aalhamad: gnochm
<h1st0> syzygyBSD: what video card?
<Seabass> hi I have a problem with package dependencies, could someone please help?
<Seabass> libglu1-mesa-dev
<Seabass> Depends: libglu1-mes(=6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3) but 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is to be installed
<ompaul> Cyrus25801, tell me?
<tobias_> kitche: it starts the packet installer, but it stays grey.. then it laods the packet.. stays grey then it closes again
<syzygyBSD> h1st0: tried it in both the 32 and 64 bit, tried to disable apic too
<_Tom_> GaiaX11: I've already asked it but no-one was really listening :p
<ompaul> Seabass, don't paste -- put it all on one line thanks
<syzygyBSD> h1st0: ATI X800 pro AGP
<Cyrus25801> ompaul: /media/Jacques
<_Tom_> When using grub, if my /boot is mounted in the first logical position .. Eg. parition 5. Would grub see this as (hd0,4) or (hd0,1)? Keeping in mind that there is only one primary paritition preceeding it.
<jumburrito> anyone know why I can't get install candidate for w32codecs?
<kitche> !Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<syzygyBSD> h1st0: should I swap it out to see if it works with a more generic one?
<Cyrus25801> ompaul: it isn't in the fstab file if that helps at all
<tobias_> kitche: ? =9
<Seabass> okay, sorry
<jumburrito> I'm using Seveas
<HymnToLife> jumburrito, most likely you don't have the correct repoq
<h1st0> syzygyBSD: Try disabling PCMCIA
<GaiaX11> !grub | _Tom_
<ubotu> _Tom_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ompaul> Cyrus25801, and what does   sudo -R chown username:username /media/Jacques
<jumburrito> I download livdvdcss2 from Seveas
<syzygyBSD> h1st0: ya, did that, but it doesn't hang there
<kitche> tobias_: can't really help you there try dpkg to install it
<ompaul> Cyrus25801, that makes it available to your user
<dm> h1st0 how does one do that? im looking to do it to save batt power
<intengu> control centre not working feisty herd3 using uslab any ideas
<Shane-S> another noob question, you restart your networks/DNS entries with what?
<holycow> Seveas, rocks
<holycow> love that repo
<h1st0> dm: well with the install disk there is a boot option you can pass.
<dm> intengu */join ubuntu+1
<jumburrito> well what causes this problem I'm having?
<Shane-S> like I just altered my resolv.conf and need to reset the interfaces
<dm> h1st0 ah
<dm> h1st0 option in BUM?>
<pintree> syzygyBSD still don't know how you want me to let you know
<h1st0> syzygyBSD: well maybe try a more generic video card.  Or switch xorg.conf over to vesa
<syzygyBSD> oh, how? just post in here
<h1st0> dm: you can blacklist the module
<intengu> dm: thanks
<syzygyBSD> h1st0: how can I switch the xorg before boot?
<Cyrus25801> ompaul: it tells me that -R is a illegal option
<kaze> alguien quiere practicar su espaol conmigo? se me da muy bien
<graft> hi - do sources with apt-get source already come with the diff applied?
<Chankster> is there anyway to list the dependencies of a binary file?
<dm> intengu i know its not the answer to your quesiton, but its the right place to look
<biberao> hi
<graft> i.e. they're pre-patched?
<biberao> im making a computer to be only accessed by ssh but it asks me for a keyboard its possible to make other way?
<pintree> syzygyBSD post in here as I am doing now? what if you're not here when i do so?
<ompaul> Cyrus25801, sorry:  sudo chown -R username:username /media/Jacques    -- btw username is your username
<ran> how do i mount a ext3 partion so i can read and write to it?
<h1st0> syzygyBSD: well there are several ways... Boot off of install cd then mount the drive and change it.  Isn't ther e a recovery mode on your grub list?
<syzygyBSD> pintree: I will be sure I am..
<h1st0> syzygyBSD: how did you install by the way?
<Cyrus25801> ompaul: i figured it would be my user name
<syzygyBSD> h1st0: oh.. sorry, these problems are all from booting from install cds
<GaiaX11> kaze: Va a (go to) #ubuntu-es
<pintree> you're on 24 hours? ;-)
<mc44> biberao: what asks you for a keyboard?
<h1st0> syzygyBSD: ahh Okay,  Well try turning off ACPI and PCMCIA
<syzygyBSD> pintree: no, but if you have my name in it it will go into another window just with messages to me
<h1st0> syzygyBSD: PCMCIA was the one that was hanging me up for whatever reason.
<h1st0> syzygyBSD: even though I don't have it.
<Chankster> is there anyway to list the dependencies of a binary file?
<pintree> syzygyBSDI have not installed it yet. I am writing to you now via WIndows XP (But shh don't tell anyone)
<syzygyBSD> h1st0: k, I will see if that works, do you know the boot parameters off the top of your head?
<_Tom_> Thanks GaiaX11
<Cyrus25801> ompaul: thank you so much. but do i need to do that every time i plug in my usb hdd
<h1st0> syzygyBSD: no but its on the options screen
<h1st0> syzygyBSD: what ver. of buntu you trying?
<syzygyBSD> h1st0: must have missed it, thanks for you help
<ompaul> Cyrus25801, not unless you change the ownership when you move it elsewhere
<GaiaX11> _Tom_: Yaw
<pintree> syzygyBSD Just sop u know this is my 1st time using an IRC
<h1st0> syzygyBSD: it took me a while to find it too.
<syzygyBSD> 6.06 32 bit or newest 64 bit
<Cyrus25801> ompaul: cool thanx
<syzygyBSD> tried them both
<h1st0> syzygyBSD: Yeah see if that works I know it was causing hell with my system.
<Trixsey> GAIM, XChat and Firefox crashes every now and then... I've got some bugs in GAIM and Evolution too. Is Ubuntu really this unstable to you guys? I'm on Edgy
<gordonjcp> Trixsey: not for me
<Pie-rate> Trixsey: no, it isn't. sounds like a hardware issue
<h1st0> Trixsey: Edgy does have bugs.
<_Tom_> Even the Live CD isn't that buggy.
<pintree> syzygyBSD So the question is, HOw do I get you're name in it? I don't even know how people are including names in the cobnversations here--I am doing so by cutting and pasting
<h1st0> Trixsey: Have you tried dapper?
<gordonjcp> Trixsey: I'd try memtest86, and make sure you're not overclocking your PC
<syzygyBSD> pintree: type the first couple letters then press tab
<Trixsey> h1st0, I used dapper before but I had some issues then as well
<_Tom_> pintree: Type the first few letters of the name and use tab to complete.
<jumburrito> I don't understand this crap with w32codecs!!!
<Trixsey> I have some PCI-E issues with Edgy right now
<gordonjcp> Trixsey: overclocking has a far greater effect on stability than speed
<Trixsey> gordonjcp, this is a laptop dude, I aint overclocking it :p
<h1st0> Trixsey: well if you were having issues with dapper then I would definately do a memtest and start poking around at the hardware.  Because Dapper is pretty damned solid.
<pintree> syzygyBSD, OK cool--in your case i needed 3 but i got the point
<Trixsey> How about Feisty SVN? I heard they were working on better hardware support
<pintree> syzygyBSD,  Still need to know how to let you know personally once iinstall the 64bit version
<Trixsey> I ran memtest
<Trixsey> for like
<Trixsey> 24 hours
<Trixsey> no problems there
<h1st0> Trixsey: I'm running fiesty now but you are going to see some bugs its alpha
<h1st0> Trixsey: and yes better hw support and network manager etc...
<syzygyBSD> pintree: "syzygyBSD: it worked for me to install the 64-bit version"
<syzygyBSD> I will see it
<Trixsey> h1st0, ok.. whats new in Feisty except better hw support?
<Fraj> hi
<h1st0> Trixsey: join #ubuntu+1 we'll talk there.
<Trixsey> ok
<pintree> syzygyBSD, OK so u just wanna know if t works for me too? is this correct?
<boitono> Are there any file size limitations using samba and smbmount?
<wulfe> can anybody help me setting up a 3d desktop on a laptop ?
<syzygyBSD> pintree: yes
<orz^> how can i set OpenGL as engine in wine ?
<GaiaX11> Trixsey: I had no lucky in using edgy. So I am still running dapper. And everything works greatly :-) I will wait for feisty to have a leap and upgrade from dapper to it.
<pintree> syzygyBSD, OK got it. now back to how i can let u know personally
<pintree> HOw?
<riley> is this the place for complete newbies?
<Chankster> i keep getting this error "bash: ./sb: cannot execute binary file" any ideas?
<kitche> GaiaX11: then you will have many breakages :)
<mc44> riley: for anyone :)
<syzygyBSD> pintree: just msg me when it works
<riley> great!
<GaiaX11> kitche: Have you tried to up from dapper to feisty?
<pintree> syzygyBSD, OK sorry for my ignorance again but to msg you I need to do what? how?
<mc44> riley: just ask your question
<riley> so, for starters, in the terminal, i know how to edit permissions (i've done so on other machines before), but its not letting me do that now
<syzygyBSD> pintree: /msg syzygyBSD my message
<mc44> riley: what error o you get?
<riley> this is the first install i've ever done
<kitche> GaiaX11: no but I know if you upgrade a certain way in Linux you might get broken system
<modisch> the most recent update has caused XFree86-DRI to stop working for me in Xgl/fglrx
<modisch> Does anyone know how I can revert to the older versions of both?
<riley> Operation not permitted
<riley> should i be in bash or bin or something?
<mc44> riley: what command are you running?
<ciaron> i'm having serious samba performance issues, copying from a linux share to xp is dead slow, any ideas?
<GaiaX11> kitche: Now your answer is better: "I might". But ...
<pintree> syzygyBSD, So let me see if I get this straight. I want to let you know that for example, "mom says all is fine" then I would type, " /msg syzygyBSD mom says all is fine"  is this correct?
<riley> chmod +w usr
<riley> i want to install tunderbird
<bizkit> I forgot my root password...what should I do?
<notgod> ciaron: what speed are you getting?  what type of network?
<syzygyBSD> pintree: try it
<ompaul> !sudo | bizkit
<ubotu> bizkit: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<notgod> bizkit: can you sudo?
<Chankster> i keep getting this error "bash: ./sb: cannot execute binary file" any ideas?
<pintree> I thought I just did
<[BTF] Chm0d> riley: in console type sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<hartsantler> is it possible to install ubuntu and dual boot it with windows Vista, without reformatting?  i do not have the Vista install disc
<ciaron> notgod: 100base lan, copying from a samba share to an xp machine, takes an hour to copy a 700 meg file
<hairulfr> Anyone know anything about mac? Coz I'm trying to help my mother transfer a file to her phone over bluetooth from a powerbook g4, how do you send from the mac to the phone?
<bizkit> ubotu:thanks
<PHoeNiGoRe> hartsantler, Don't install vista :)
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<riley> oh, cool. what is sudo?
<notgod> ciaron: a single file, or a 700 mb directory with many files?
<modisch> is there a logfile for the update manager anywhere?
<mc44> !sudo | riley
<ubotu> riley: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ciaron> notgod: single file
<hartsantler> PHoeNiGoRe, i hate vista to, but its preinstalled, and for work i have to keep it
<IdleOne> !vista | hartsantler
<ubotu> hartsantler: vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<spiderworm> anyone else found that their machine started running extremely slowly sometime in the past week?
<pintree> syzygyBSD, I just tried it--i see it but does this mean you just got a private message? If yes can you do the same to me so i see what you're getting?
<IdleOne> !dualboot | hartsantler
<ubotu> hartsantler: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<notgod> ciaron: and it's directly connected to the same lan?
<ciaron> notgod: yep
<PHoeNiGoRe> hartsantler, why not do you use vmware
<PHoeNiGoRe> ?
<brann> a faq on enemy territory told me to do this " sudo echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss" to get sound but i got a "permission denied" error message... since i've added a leading sudo, i don't understand how this can be possible
<notgod> ciaron: it's an XP server?  or linux server?
<MsK`> hi
<ciaron> notgod: linux, runnung samba
<MsK`> i activated suspend to ram when lid closed on my laptop. suspend to ram was working using K menu. after a test, the screen was black, i re-closed my screen and re-open, i was on the login screen, now when i login, X restarts... (kubuntu)
<notgod> ciaron: so the client is XP?
<notgod> ciaron: just getting the network worked out in my head.  :)
<tobias_> aaaand here is my question =) isnt lg3d-jdk @ the ubuntu srvrs?
<POVaddct> brann: the redirection ">" still takes place in the calling shell, so sudo has no effect
<MsK`> any idea ?
<ciaron> notgod: yep client XP, server linux
<h1st0> no
<pintree> syzygyBSD,  it's 4:15 AM where I am and need to go to bed--am waiting 4 ur reply
<riley> how do i change the command for something in terminal? i.e, instead of having to type the default "mozilla-thunderbird &", i'd rather type "email"
<Kyral> riley: alias email="mozilla-thunderbird &"
<Kyral> riley: put it in your .bashrc to make it permanent
<POVaddct> brann: try sudo bash -c "echo ... > ..."
<riley> thankyou
<notgod> ciaron: do you already have socket options = TCP_NODELAY on the samba server?
<Linkmasta23> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<brann> POVaddct, i edited the file using sudo vi, it worked fine ; thanks for your help
<Linkmasta23> lo.
<Linkmasta23> lol
<Linkmasta23> ubotu is funny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is funny - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PHoeNiGoRe> ##windows
<Cyrus25801> lol lol lol lol
<PHoeNiGoRe> lool
<y0hm> lol
<cowbud> yah
<cowbud> it's a riot
<Linkmasta23> i told you
<notgod> ciaron: and what is your server logging level?  Actually, I am just running through http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/speed.html -- which has a good number of things to look for.
<POVaddct> brann: the edit won't be permanent. files in /proc and /sys are kernel-generated pseudo files
<pintree> to all--am leaving  thanks for the help
<ciaron> notgod:  "socket options = TCP_NODELAY" is uncommented in my smb.conf
<riley> last question: i've got windows on another disk, and its basically for games. Is there some way i can get a driver for my video card so its not whirring constantly?
<h1st0> riley: what kind of card do you have?
<riley> eVga GEforce
<h1st0> riley: you could install nvidia-glx package to get he proper drivers.
<h1st0> !nvidia | riley
<ubotu> riley: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<riley> i looked there, but my card model doesnt begin with 4, 6, or FX
<riley> its a 7900
<niyi_> riley try using the apt-get commands
<riley> ok
<modisch> Hey folks.  Since the recent update, i haven't been able to get Beryl and Xgl to work.  I looked around and found how to revert beryl, but i'm still unable to get direct rendering to work under Xgl
<IdleOne> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<niyi_> modisch me neither
<niyi_> it crashes my X
<SanguineAnomaly> ^_^
<modisch> Direct rendering is fine under the normal xorg gnome session... but under Xgl, i get an error with XFree86-DRI missing on the display
<h1st0> riley: the other option is to install the drivers from nvidia's site.
<niyi_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<niyi_> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<h1st0> riley: if you don't want to use nvidia-glx
<SanguineAnomaly> i'm not having much luck with linux this week
<niyi_> that riley
<quaal> anyone know how to crop in gimp ?
<modisch> IdleOne: thanks, i've followed the howtos for xgl..  and i had xgl and beryl working for the last couple of weeks.  then i let ubuntu update and i've been broken since
<h1st0> modisch: #ubuntu-beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<SanguineAnomaly> if i've already set up my partitions, how do I skip that step in the installer?
<ciaron> notgod: having a quick though that page, most things on there i've tried and/or are not relevant
<niyi_> riley open up terminal and type this: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<niyi_> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<mc44> quaal: shift-C
<h1st0> SanguineAnomaly: are you using the livecd installer?
<modisch> h1st0: thanks, i'll try there
<niyi_> it should install the drivers for you
<SanguineAnomaly> h1st0: yes
<IdleOne> modisch, you try in #ubuntu-effects
<h1st0> SanguineAnomaly: just select manual I guess and point / to whichever part you want.
<h1st0> SanguineAnomaly: and /swap etc....
<SanguineAnomaly> h1st0: i tried that, but it says "you must specify a root file system", even when I have :/
<riley> thanks
<quaal> mc44, thanks
<h1st0> SanguineAnomaly: Yeah you have to pick which partition you want to use as /
<SanguineAnomaly> i did
<SanguineAnomaly> h1st0: the error i get is: No root file system
<SanguineAnomaly> Filesystems used by the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other filesystems (/home, /media/*, /usr/local, etc.) may be used without reformatting.
<h1st0> SanguineAnomaly: any reason not to use the installers partitioner?
<tobias_> do i need to burn the suse linux (i know its not ubuntu ^^^but its similar) 10.2 iso with disc at once?
<SanguineAnomaly> h1st0: i already set up my partitions before installing windows
<h1st0> SanguineAnomaly: Yeah you also have to check that / is going to be formated.
<SanguineAnomaly> it is :/
<Poromenos> is there an easy way i can resize my home/usr partitions to swap free space?
<SanguineAnomaly> meh, i'll just reformat them
<frobro360> question!!!!  I can't get my wireless connection to show when running 'ifconfig'
<SanguineAnomaly> or re-set them up
<SanguineAnomaly> w/e
<h1st0> SanguineAnomaly: the other option is just to remove the partitions you create and just let it install to the freespace.
<VrilutZa> need gelp
<h1st0> SanguineAnomaly: if you want a seperate /home you would have to specify that.
<h1st0> !ask | VrilutZa
<ubotu> VrilutZa: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<davin> Hi, is there any m4a (AAC+) to mp3 converter on linux?
<notgod> frobro360: that's more of a statement.  :)
<SanguineAnomaly> davin: you can use mplayer, I believe
<VrilutZa> how to limit per ip bandwidthd
<notgod> frobro360: iwconfig
<davin> SanguineAnomaly: I need to convert as I want to take it on my mp3 player and it only reads mp3+wma
<VrilutZa> sorry my english I noob
<VrilutZa> :(
<frobro360> notgot tried iwconfig also
<notgod> frobro360: are you currently connected to a wireless network?
<h1st0> inteliwasp: don't have any experience with it.
<Beware> heyheyhey
<SanguineAnomaly> davin: try googling for "mplayer acc to mp3"
<frobro360> notgod: tried iwconfit and I get 'sit0" as the only available connection.  I am not connected to a wirelessnetwork at the time
<h1st0> inteliwasp: sry wrong chan.
<VrilutZa> how to Traffic Control to per IP
<h1st0> VrilutZa: what is your native language?
<VrilutZa> romanian
<VrilutZa> :(
<notgod> frobro360: so you are trying to find your wireless adaptor?
<davin> SanguinaAnomaly: why mplayer?
<Poromenos> resize linux partitions, anyone?
<Beware> which distro would u suggest for a real n00b?
<davin> SanguineAnomaly: sorry I meant mp3 player as in portable media player
<notgod> frobro360: what kind of wireless network card do you have?
<Beware> my friend wants linux
<Beware> and i run gentoo
<frobro360> notgod: using wusb54gs
<Beware> so im not sure which one to suggest to him
<h1st0> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<frobro360> notgod: trying to get it as a interface on the laptop
<riley> !r
<mc44> Beware: this is an ubuntu channel... so...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<armadill0> hi all, I've got a mic/ sound recording issue in 6.10.  I can hear my voice in the speakers, but I can't get KRec to record my voice.  It just doens't seem to "hear" my microphone.  I'm using a VIA 8237.  This seems to be a fairly common issue with mics/ ubuntu based on the support forums.  Does anyone know how to fix this?  thanks :)
<SanguineAnomaly> davin: its the only thing I can think of off hand that converts audio files
<Aggrav8d> hello, all.
<Poromenos> !gr
<frobro360> notgod, running ndiswrapper 1.37 and have tried 1.22
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Beware> i mean ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu
<VrilutZa> hih h1st0 :) ubuntu-ro off all
<VrilutZa> :(
<riley> does ubunto come with JRE5 installed/
<mc44> Beware: ubuntu
<Poromenos> ah, there's a typo in the greek phrase
<Beware> koo
<SanguineAnomaly> Beware: gentoo
<Beware> i like gentoo
<Beware> but hes not too bright
<h1st0> riley: no
<SanguineAnomaly> I like gentoo, only it doesn't like me :(
<davin> brb
<Beware> so im not gonna even bother
<SanguineAnomaly> lol
<Beware> lol SanguineAnomaly
<SanguineAnomaly> gnetoo isn't that hard to install
<riley> where should i install that, and where should i put the SDK?
<likwidtek> hey guys, anyone familiar with UltraVNC and the reverse VNC product they have called single click?
<SanguineAnomaly> just as long as he follows the handbook
<mario_> hola
<notgod> frobro360: ndiswrapper -l shows your driver loaded?
<Beware> SanguineAnomaly, he wont
<Beware> XD
<riley> should i just do "sudo apt-get install jre"
<Poromenos> likwidtek: what's reverse vnc?
<VrilutZa> h1st0 similar program with this http://sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=159895
<h1st0> !java | riley
<ubotu> riley: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<SanguineAnomaly> Beware: then he shouldn't be using linux XD
<dcordes> hi everybody! i am looking for a .deb or a good guide on installing SCIM
<dcordes> anybody got something?
<Aggrav8d> Recently i had to change my server name to make https work.  now my samba is all screwy and the server shows up as "marginallyclever server (Samba, Ubuntu) (MARGINALLYCLEVE)" even though the netbios name is "HAL".  the server name is marginallyclever.com.  wtf is going on and how do i get it back to HAL without breaking things?
<Beware> lawl
<mc44> !scim | dcordes
<ubotu> dcordes: Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<h1st0> VrilutZa: you just want a firewall?
<Poromenos> Aggrav8d: see /etc/smb.conf
<Poromenos> Aggrav8d: the name is in there, edit that and change the naem
<Beware> he doesnt have the winblows install disk, and his laptop isnt finding an OS
<likwidtek> http://lifehacker.com/software/vnc/geek-to-live-tech-support-with-ultravnc-singleclick-198532.php
<Aggrav8d> Poromenos - i have been.  the name there is HAL.
<Beware> so im just gonna partition it and give him ubuntu
<Beware> so he at least has something
<Poromenos> Aggrav8d: restarted it?
<Aggrav8d> Poromenos - oh yeah
<likwidtek> sorry that link was for Poromenos
<Aggrav8d> i mean, yes, i did.
<frobro360> notgod: yes the driver is shown as loaded and hardware present
<reppel> Hi, is there a sane way to edit keybindings in gnome? i need to bind Alt+F1 to launch a terminal, but i can't find a simple way
<elias_> could anyone give me a tip on how to install Beryl?
<Beware> and i dont think the laptop can run OSX
<Poromenos> likwidtek: ah, sort of the realvnc listener
<Beware> so im not gonna bother
<Poromenos> likwidtek: what do you need?
<SanguineAnomaly> does the ubuntu liveCD require an internet connection to install correctly?
<aatdark> jyeah there is one
<aatdark> at preferenves or so
<mc44> SanguineAnomaly: no
<Poromenos> Aggrav8d: that's very odd, that's the place you should edit
<aatdark> in den menu (gnome
<h1st0> SanguineAnomaly: no
<UrteTe>  how do i change or know the root password right after installation?
<Beware> no SanguineAnomaly
<Poromenos> Aggrav8d: i don't know what else to say, maybe the line exists twice?
<SanguineAnomaly> lol, so many "no"s :)
<Aggrav8d> Poromenos - i've tried talking to #samba for the last 45 minutes, they were no help.
<Beware> LOL
<h1st0> UrteTe: its the password you specified by your user you use sudo
<Beware> OOPS
<POVaddct> SanguineAnomaly: no, internet access is optional when installing
<h1st0> !sudo | UrteTe
<Beware> caps
<ubotu> UrteTe: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Poromenos> Aggrav8d: search the file for server
<Beware> XD
<Poromenos> Aggrav8d: hmm, can you paste the file on a pastebin?
<aatdark> reppel: i have ALT T
<[BTF] Chm0d> what is the correct package name for x11 dev?
<SanguineAnomaly> well, can anyone suggest a reason why nothing was installed into /boot last time I installed?
<likwidtek> well I am looking for the same concept but for linux.  I don't want the linux machines to be servers, I want them to be clients.  What I am looking for is somethign that will make a point and click binary that will allow them to choose which "helper" they want to control their machine.
<Puaff> please, which repository has the wmware-player package?
<aatdark> linux is a very good server OS .
<aatdark> [multiverse<font size="3">] </font>
<aatdark> [multiverse<font size="3">]  = vmware player</font>
<UrteTe> but can i use only su? the password i entered under installation doesn't work
<Poromenos> likwidtek: erm
<likwidtek> I have this really awesome gui that I made with the ultra vnc single click exe maker... but I want the same thign for making a linux client
<mc44> !sudo | UrteTe
<ubotu> UrteTe: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Poromenos> likwidtek: you want to control the linux machines, or FROM the linux machines?
<SanguineAnomaly> UrteTe: you want to use sudo <command>
<Puaff> aatdark, I have got multiverse in my sources.list but I don't find that package
<aatdark> Puaff: ran sudo apt-get update
<Beware> mmkay
<Beware> i g2g
<Beware> peace yall
<aatdark> to get the newest list
<likwidtek> I want to deploy lets say 10 linux machines.  All with this binary on their desktop that when they open it can request a help session from a particular tech's computer.  We already have a solution for the windows clients... I just need one for the linux xlients
<Puaff> aatdark, I did it, is it vmware-player the package's name?
<aatdark> it is vmware-player
<Poromenos> likwidtek: right, so you want them to have the vnc server installed on the machine
<UrteTe> is it not possible to log in as root? like with su
<likwidtek> right.
<aatdark> /Puaff what system ? edgy?#
<mc44> UrteTe: sudo -i
<Freddy2> hi
<SanguineAnomaly> UrteTe: sudo su
<Puaff> aalhamad, edgy 6.10
<Poromenos> likwidtek: and what's the problem? i would think that you just have to know their IP
<likwidtek> the listener will be another computer.  But I would like it single click and graphical with the option to choose more than one listener
<UrteTe> mc44, SanguineAnomaly: thanks
<Poromenos> likwidtek: i see
<mosh> hi
<aatdark> Puaff what was the command you ran?
<shatrat> SanguineAnomaly, thats not recommended, sudo -i is better
<Poromenos> likwidtek: are you making the program?
<aatdark> Puaff to install it
<Poromenos> likwidtek: or are you looking for a ready made one?
<SanguineAnomaly> shatrat: how come?
<Puaff> aatdark, I'm looking the packgage it apt-cache search vmware
<h1st0> Poromenos: he's looking for a solution
<Puaff> aatdark, then I can only see kernel modules for wmware
<likwidtek> Poromenos: http://www.pchelpware.com/creator/index.html I used this to make the Windows server's exe's
<Poromenos> likwidtek: hmm, i don't know of a solution like that, other than RealVNC, which includes an "add listener" option with a combo box
<mosh> i amd trying to install pypanel, via apt-get.. and it goes throught hte install claims to work, but when all is said and done it just grabbed dependencys and docs, there is no "pypanel" app to run:(
<shatrat> SanguineAnomaly, from what Ive read sudo su doesnt set up the environment variables properly so you could end up with wrong paths to home and bin and such
<aalhamad> Puaff yes
<IdleOne> need the perl and python plguins for xchat are those in repos or do I get from xchat.org?
<Puaff> aatdark, I always run apt from gterm
<aatdark> Puaff try sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<Aggrav8d> poro - http://pastebin.ca/352433
<Poromenos> likwidtek: ah, i see
<SanguineAnomaly> shatrat: ah, that makes sense - since I've actually had that problem XD
<William_1> hey ! is it allowed to give links ???
<aalhamad> Puaff, sorry i just so your msg
<mosh> i tried installing from source but i cannot find the compatible imlib2 files, any help would be appreciated vm
<IdleOne> William_1, depends what links I suppose
<Poromenos> likwidtek: well, i can only think of realvnc, the server icon allows you to add listeners
<Poromenos> likwidtek: well, to connect to them
<riley> how do you ssh into a server and use a diff username than the one on the terminal?
<SanguineAnomaly> IdleOne: can't you just apt-get install python perl?
<Poromenos> Aggrav8d: change "server string = %h server (Samba, Ubuntu)" to "server string = HAL" or whatever you want it to be
<Poromenos> Aggrav8d: then restart samba
<aatdark> riley what do you mean?
<Puaff> aatdark, it doesn't work, there is no wmware-player package :-?
<Aggrav8d> Poromenos - i'll try it
<aatdark> riley by taking a diff usrename
<linxeh> I'm running an Edgy system with an Nvidia card, and I'm now having problems getting X to work with the nvidia closed drivers. It works fine with the nv driver though. I've reinstalled linux-restricted-modules-generic and nvidia-glx. Have I missed anything ? "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!" "/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko": No such file or directory
<Freddy2> i've added a script to /etc/init.d and after I've created the usual symlink from /etc/rc5.d (S50script, one for configuring iptables), but after rebooting the machine (it should start in level 5) the script isn't executed (iptables has no rule after starting).. why?
<Poromenos> Aggrav8d: it'll work :p
<likwidtek> brb
<Puaff> aatdark, just a xserver and kernel modules
<riley> i try "ssh lore.cs.purdue.edu" and it asks me for the password for the username i am in on my computer, but its not the same username i need to log in with
<riley> how do i do that?
<riley> take a diff name *
<sveri> hi, anyone here who got feisty installed on a neo p965 chipset from usb or ide-cdrom?
<IdleOne> SanguineAnomaly, well I got an error from xchat telling me to install the plugins so i was wondering if I needed to get a plugin from xchat or just install perl and python but either way i would need perl for a plugin to work so heh thanks :)
<Poromenos> riley: , erm
<likwidtek> this is what the windows gui looks like:   http://img356.imageshack.us/img356/4247/untitledyy3.jpg
<Puaff> aatdark, don't worry, thx a lot, I'll see what I have wrong
<Poromenos> riley: ssh username@lore.cs.purdue.edu
<riley> ah
<riley> thank
<aatdark> what was the prob?
<Poromenos> riley: np
<aatdark> just for intererset
<likwidtek> I want basically a linux port of that.  heh
<Aggrav8d> Poromenos - did it but the name still shows up wrong in windows.  is there some way to force windows to refresh?
<IdleOne> SanguineAnomaly, or not lol
<Poromenos> Aggrav8d: well, you can reboot, or repair the network i think
<riley> is there a way to copy files to my disk using ssh?
<Poromenos> Aggrav8d:  make sure you restarted samba
<Poromenos> Aggrav8d: but on next windows boot, it'll show up as HAL
<Freddy2> riley: try scp
<Aggrav8d> argh, i gotta reboot then.
<Aggrav8d> one minute...
<IdleOne> later folks
<Poromenos> likwidtek: i see, i'm afraid i don't know of anything that customized
<riley> ah
<riley> thanks
<SanguineAnomaly> brb
<Freddy2> riley: gftp also has support for ssh (graphic client)
<SanguineAnomaly> (hopefully)
<b0ef> riley: or sftp
<Aggrav8d> poro - ok, now HAL is there but i can't log into it.
<linxeh> man the nvidia drivers suck
<Poromenos> Aggrav8d: could you log on the server before?
<likwidtek> is there a way to make a script that will do it non graphially?  maybe just a simple text program?
<linxeh> why dont they just open source the flipping thing
<Poromenos> also, does anyone know how i can resize a linux partition? :p
<Poromenos> likwidtek: hmm, there is a way, but it'd take a bit of programmnig
<Aggrav8d> poro - yeah
<William_1> PARIS HILTON VIDEOS , KIM KARDASHIAN AND MORE !!! ALL IN ONE --- EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com
<Freddy2> XD
<Poromenos> likwidtek: do you have like, a web server or something?
<trident_> hello
<trident_> i tried to make a debian package with checkinstall and it makes a symlink which conflicts with something from smbclient
<Poromenos> Aggrav8d: does it ask for a username and password?
<trident_> how do i force the machine to accept the package?
<likwidtek> I could write it in windows batch... lol but dunno any scripting
<trident_> dpkg -i <package> results in trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/cups/backend/smb', which is also in package smbclient
<Poromenos> likwidtek: windows batch doesn't work in linux :p
<trident_> anyone?
<h1st0> trident_: -f
<Poromenos> trident_: dpkg --force
<Aggrav8d> i'm getting "\\hal is not accessible.  you may not have permission to use this network resource."
<h1st0> trident_: or check the man page for dpkg
<Bourne_31> hi, is there a way to install Ubuntu-Desktop in Text Mode? I actually didn't like the graphical installer
<h1st0> trident_: yeah --force
<h1st0> Bourne_31: yes use the alternate iso
<linxeh> Bourne_31: yes, use the alternative cd
<Poromenos> Aggrav8d: hmm, that's odd, nothing else has changed
<dv_> anyone using the madwifi drivers?
<Poromenos> Aggrav8d: windows probably doesn't recognise the server now and doesn't send the password
<dv_> I have a weird problem with them. I can connect correctly alright, and communication works,
<Aggrav8d> i'll try the reboot now.
<Aggrav8d> brb
<Bourne_31> linxeh: I don't have the alternative CD, only the Desktop CD. You are saying that there is no way to install the Desktop in Text Mode then?
<dv_> but for some reason the signal is gone for about 5-10 seconds,
<dv_> and then it works again
<dv_> it seems as if the wlan card "loses" the signal
<linxeh> Bourne_31: the desktop cd is a live distro with the ability to install the live distribution to a partition
<linxeh> Bourne_31: afaik there is no text mode install on that cd
<dv_> and finds it again
<Bourne_31> linxeh: only the alternative Cd then...
<linxeh> Bourne_31: you might be able to do it manually though using a rescue console or somesuch
<linxeh> eg copying the files manually to a partition and installing grub
<ElbridgeGerry> How do I make Ubuntu no longer count a touchpad tap as a click?
<ElbridgeGerry> (Using laptop with 6.10)
<frobro360> notgod: yes ndiswrapper -l shows that my driver is loaded, and hardware is present
<fiXXXerMet> I have 2 SATA drives in my machine and I am attempting to install ubuntu 6.10 server.  I create 1 partition on each as raid, and then go to configure raid, which creates a 3rd device (md0).  I make my first partition (/boot) on it, and then it won't allow me to use the rest of the drive.
<fiXXXerMet> Why is this?
<finn> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aatdark> fiXXXerMet: what raid systen?
<fiXXXerMet> 1
<h1st0> fiXXXerMet: are you making the /boot the entire size of the raid?
<dcordes> mc44: you gave me that link for scim. i installed it but i can't activate it. i mean it is in the tray and i can change some settings there but how do i use it? :)
<Bourne_31> linxeh: after I install ubuntu, is there a way to disable system services from the GUI ?
<fiXXXerMet> No, just 150 MB out of 200 GB
<dcordes> mc44: there was nothing on the wiki about it
<Poromenos> fiXXXerMet: is it fakeraid?
<fiXXXerMet> I don't think so?
<h1st0> Bourne_31: Do you want no gui installed at all?
<h1st0> Bourne_31: i'm nto sure what you are tryign to accomplish.
<Bourne_31> h1st0: lemme explain
<VrilutZa> h1st0 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5468/plain/
<mc44> dcordes: dunno sorry
<Poromenos> Bourne_31: there's a program
<riley> if I have another HD with Windows on it, is it possible to have access to it through Ubuntu? I looked online, and for whatever reason, i cant get to them through "System --> Admin --> Disks", becuase thats not an item under the admin section
<Poromenos> Bourne_31: that comes with automatix
<linxeh> Bourne_31: yes - the services thing in "system" menu
<VrilutZa> how to resolv?
<Poromenos> Bourne_31: or that
<dcordes> anybody?
<aatdark> riley yeah its possible
<Bourne_31> h1st0: yes, i don't want to install in Text mode... (too slow)... but I want the GUI included
<aatdark> riley: are you familier with mount?
<Poromenos> has noone ever resized a linux partition?
<Bourne_31> h1st0: i mean, i dont't want to install in GRAPH mode
<oggy> i need a desktop recorder
<aatdark> riley or is there a other problem?
<riley> you mean /mnt
<h1st0> VrilutZa: I don't understand what you are trying to do I haven't played with that stuff y7et.
<riley> I've never done anything with it
<aatdark> riley no the comman mount
<Bourne_31> h1st0: i don't know why they changed this! it was so easy with breezy bager
<fiXXXerMet> I just made a 100 GB (50%) /var partition on the Raid1 Device #0 Software Raid, and now the other space says "unusable"
<alienseer23> help! my desktop is all messed up and nautilus won't open windows!
<ElbridgeGerry> Hi, all. Doesn anyone know a way to no longer make touchpad taps count as a click on this laptop?
<h1st0> Bourne_31: well you would need to alternate cd to dot hat.
<aatdark> riley: ok ..try sudo mkdir /media/windowsdrive
<riley> did that
<h1st0> Bourne_31: and to answer your question yes there is a services config in the gnome.
<dcordes> i really could need some help with SCIM. anybody using it?
<aatdark> riley: then mount /dev/hda ?? 0-3 /media/windowsdrive
<riley> how can i find out what the number is?
<foo> How can I switch from alsa to oss without X?
<h1st0> riley: fdisk -l
<aatdark> riley
<riley> ty
<alienseer23> I tried to change my desktop background and the whole thing just froze
<frobro360> question: why would I still have no wlan0 network interface after I have completed all steps to setup ndiswrapper?
<aatdark> riley: do you want also write access ?
<ElbridgeGerry> alienseer23: Can you restart?
<aatdark> riley: and is it a NTFS volume?
<Aggrav8d> huzzah, it worked!  thank you!
<trident_> h1st0: that didn't work
<alienseer23> I can try
<trident_> dpkg: unknown force/refuse option
<riley> i do "fdisk -l" and this is the only disk i see: dev/sdc1               1       38913   312568641    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ElbridgeGerry> alienseer23: I've had some freezes too. Rebooting generally helps.
<h1st0> riley: its /dev/sdc1
<aatdark> riley: and where is you linux?
<h1st0> trident_: --force ?
<alienseer23> rebooting (had this problem before I did my last reboot)
<riley> my linux is on a 320, so that one presumably
<oggy> i need a desktop recorder istanbul only does ogg
<alienseer23> I'll try it out
<riley> my windows is on a 250
<trident_> dpkg --force package name right?
<h1st0> trident_: hold on let me check the man
<Arphetic> Hi, I'm having a Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe as Motherboard with an onboard soundcard, and I am running Ubuntu Dapper Drake. My sound is working, but the quality is very bad, specially on lower frequentions. Any suggestions on what I can do? (There are no drivers @ Asus site for linux + Running nForce mixer now I think).
<frobro360> anyone have any suggestions?
<aatdark> riley: is it working with sdc1?
<riley> yea
<mycologist> hello, i am new to ubuntu. i just finished a new install of 6.10 and managed to get my ati x1600 working and now i am unable to get my soundblaster audigy 2 working, can anyone help?
<h1st0> trident_: dpkg --force-all  I believe is what you are looking for but becarefull using it.
<riley> the other device doesnt show under fdisk
<h1st0> trident_: what package are you trying to install because there may be a better way.
<trident_> h1st0: it's custom made
<aatdark> riley what is the other dive tye of?
<aatdark> riley: IDE?
<trident_> that didn't work either
<aatdark> riley: or external USB
<riley> they are both SATA
<ElbridgeGerry> Sorry for asking again, but this kind of got lost in the flood: Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu no longer count my touchpad taps as a click? Or does anyone know a good channel to ask?
<h1st0> trident_: okay the other option is dpkg --force-help will show you how to use foce
<riley> well, i have an external USB and 2 SATAs, only they SATA w/ ubuntu is showing up
<aatdark> riley: try typing /dev/sd and then press TAB 2x
<riley> k
<aatdark> then it lists the possible devices starting with sd ..
<trident_> do i need --force-all and then --install as well?
<h1st0> trident_: dpkg -i --force-all whatev3er.deb
<riley> bash: /dev/sd: No such file or directory
<aatdark> riley: dont press enter
<riley> ok
<aatdark> riley: press TAB 2 times
<h1st0> trident_: if that does't work try dpkg --force-all -i whatever.deb
<aatdark> riley: then its lits the possible things ..
<dcordes> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<dcordes> !scim-ui
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scim-ui - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riley> doesnt do anything
<h1st0> trident_: I don't believe the order will matter or --install vs. -i  should be the same thing.
<tom__> hey guys, i'm having big troubles with avahi, it doesn't seem to be running. when starting the service, my programs using it still won't work. can somebody help me through this or speak up if you have a similar problem?
<dcordes> hm the wiki can't help me with SCIM anybody else can?
<Arphetic> Hi, I'm having a Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe as Motherboard with an onboard soundcard, and I am running Ubuntu Dapper Drake. My sound is working, but the quality is very bad, specially on lower frequentions. Any suggestions on what I can do? (There are no drivers @ Asus site for linux + Running nForce mixer now I think).
<h1st0> trident_: can you just use gdebi?
<h1st0> trident_: i.e. double click the .deb?
<aatdark> ruley try sudo apt-get install gparted
<aatdark> *riley
<riley> k
<ElbridgeGerry> !mouse settings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mouse settings - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aatdark> riley: this installs a graphics disk tools .
<aatdark> riley: there you can see your disks .
<SanguineAnomaly> is there any way of preventing apt from automatically upgrading my kernel/
<fiXXXerMet> Any ideas about my raid problem?
<riley> i think that it was there during installation
<riley> can i just try running gparted?
<aatdark> riley: yeah
<h1st0> !raid | fiXXXerMet
<tom__> SanguineAnomaly: disable automatic installation of security updates
<ubotu> fiXXXerMet: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<aatdark> riley: it will show you your diroves ..
<Arphetic> SanguineAnomaly It wont upgrade the kernel, maybe update I think
<Arphetic> but do you mean like... upgrading -> Edgy or just to latest kernel version?
<fiXXXerMet> Thank you, h1st0
<infidel> !m4a
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ElbridgeGerry> Yay, found the answer to m problem.
<aatdark> riley: on right top youi can select the the device..
<ElbridgeGerry> *my
<ElbridgeGerry> Off I go.
<SanguineAnomaly> Arphetic: same thing really - i don't want it to do anything with my kernel, because it breaks it XD
<h1st0> SanguineAnomaly: you can also specify to keep packages at their current version
<tom__> sanguineanomaly: disable automatic security updates.
<VrilutZa> how to enable HTB/CBQ from kernel?
<riley> ahh
<riley> i see
<riley> how can i access those?
<tom__> sanguineanomaly: that will let you do it manually if you feel so inclined, while still updating all of your other packages.
<h1st0> SanguineAnomaly: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-161660.html
<SanguineAnomaly> h1st0 and tom__, how do I do those?
<SanguineAnomaly> ah, thanks :)
<aatdark> riley: you can see the dives path at the bottom ..
<aatdark> riley: it start with /dev/ ..
<h1st0> SanguineAnomaly: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161190 (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161190  is the link explainign it I believe
<SanguineAnomaly> h1st0: thanks :)
<aatdark> riley: and then type in the terminal mount /dev/xxx (name) /media/windowsdrive
<SanguineAnomaly> i'm not used to things building my kernel for me :S
<Dingolan> How do I do a text mode install in ubuntu/xubuntu ??
<aatdark> riley: do you need read or write access?
<riley> okay, so back in the terminal, i type "mount /dev/sda2 /media/windowsdrive
<h1st0> SanguineAnomaly: basically sudo aptitude hold <packagename>
<riley> just read i think
<SanguineAnomaly> h1st0: thanks :)
<aatdark> riley: shoudl work
<tom__> !mount | riley
<ubotu> riley: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<riley> great
<tom__> riley: see fstab
<VrilutZa> how to enable HTB/CBQ ?
<aatdark> riley: probably sudo mount ... is required
<riley> right
<babo_> how can I check the compile configuration of an ubuntu apt-get package ?
<h1st0> riley: then if you want it to mount on boot you would have to make an entry in /etc/fstab
<h1st0> babo_: you could download the source
<riley> its an extended partition. I have windows system files on a seperate partition
<aatdark> riley: the command to edit /etc/fstab is "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<aatdark> riley: ? wrong partation?
<aatdark> riley: gpartet shows all .. i hope
<oggy> i need a desktop recorder istanbul only does ogg
<riley> yea, it does
<h1st0> oggy: xvidcap?
<riley> i see what i want, i did the mount command, didnt get an error
<h1st0> !xvidcap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> hrm..
<aatdark> riley: ok cool .
<tom__> oggy: istanbul is good. why not use ogg?
<aatdark> riley: and to automaticale mount it on all system start .. write it to /etc/fstab
<riley> so its in /media/windows now, right?
<aatdark> riley: shoudl be,,
<h1st0> oggy: http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/
<maax> \join #ubuntu-fr
<aatdark> tray a /
<aatdark> maax
<maax> :p
<maax> thank you aatdark :) i'm a bit tired tonight
<aatdark> riley: np
<oggy> tom istanbul only does ogg and i want to upload the video to youtube
<LiENUS> does ubuntu have selinux support?
<asdf_> hi
<Sisodiya> I have installed KDE but can any body tell me how can I use it
<Sisodiya> I have installed KDE but can any body tell me how can I use it
<Sisodiya> I have installed KDE but can any body tell me how can I use it
<jrib> Sisodiya: stop repeating please
<aatdark> Sisodiya what was your als system?
<Sisodiya> ok
<aatdark> Sisodiya gnome?
<infidel> anyone know anything about creating m4p files?
<tom__> oggy: another beryl video.....?
<Sisodiya> ya
<aatdark> Sisodiya: and it is starting gnoem all the time?
<jrib> Sisodiya: at the login window, you can go to "Options" in the bottom left corner and select your session to use kde
<linxeh> possible package bug- it looks like the 2.6.17-11-generic restricted modules package doesnt have the nvidia driver (used by the k7 and 686 meta packages?)  - the -386 restricted modules package does have the driver though
<asdf_> is there a program like winscp or cyberduck that will let me syncrhonize files with a ssh account?
<tom__> asdf_: check out grsync
<oggy> i want to show a friend of mine the peel back feature on the windows
<h1st0> linxeh: aren't people using -generic
<h1st0> oggy: well there is istanbul xvidcap there are a bunch to try.
<linxeh> h1st0: not sure- it worked until the 2.6.17-11 release, but I cant see the files there on the machines I've used
<asdf_> will grsync synchronize both ways instead of just mirroring?
<tom__> oggy: k check this out, it makes gif's. byzanz
<tom__> asdf_: yeah
<tj239> Is there an app that allows you to set for instance, the background from pink to midnight blue for the Fuzzy Flakes screensaver ?
<linxeh> unless its now in the nvidia-kernel-common package
<linxeh> hmmm
<asdf_> cool, i'll check it out
<riley> ok, i'm trying to change the permissions for my newly made windows folder. I type "sudo chmod +r windows" when in the media directory. I dont get any errors. When i try to go in there through Nautli or whatever the GUI is, it saysthat i dont have access
<linxeh> hmm nope :/
<gili> i need some  help with soundjucier
<tom__> riley: read the docs on fstab
<cleverca> are there any packages to moniter a serial modem for caller id information?
<gili> can anyone help me with sound juicer?
<tom__> gili: ask a question.
* cleverca pokes tom__
<tom__> ???
<cc77> hi folks
<cleverca> guess my msgs arent being blocked:)
* Advanced runs off to install
<cleverca> some freenode channels block the msgs if im not identifyed
<Yodude> hey i downloaded the clearlooks theme engine from www.gnome-look.org
<gili> how do i add mp3 to soundjuicer?
<Yodude> but i don't how to install it
<Thug-N-Me> why i cannot browser my windows share folders ? Palces > Network Servers its empty
<tom__> !mp3 | gili
<ubotu> gili: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cc77> what is the common programming language in oss, if not using c or c++?
<gili> i know all these things
<Yodude> the owner said run "./configure --prefix=/usr && make install"
<gili> i am asking specifically for sound jucier
<tom__> !samba | thug-n-me
<ubotu> thug-n-me: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<gili> *jucier
<gili> *juicer
<shatrat> cc77, other than c or c++? I guess python is getting pretty popular
<Yodude> i don't know how to do that command can anyone help?
<LiENUS> does ubuntu have selinux support?
<tom__> gili: sound juicer uses gstreamer. install mp3 support for gstreamer it fixes everything.
<akus> hello
<gili> tom: can i get soundjuicer to use lame?
<tom__> gili: follow the link i provided you.
<shatrat> cc77, I believe sourceforge has a page somewhere where they list how many projects use which languages.  c and c++ blow the others away still iirc
<cc77> shatrat, if I were to release an app that all distro's should be to port easily, python is the word?
<saras> hello
<saras> hello
<cc77> hi
<EdgEy_> how can i disable auto-mounting of volumes temporarily?
<Yodude> can anyone help me with my GTK theme?
<gili> tom: link?
<tom__> cc77: try out c#
<EdgEy_> trying to make a new partition with gparted and ubuntu keeps mounting it halfway through creation
<tom__> !anybody | yodude
<ubotu> yodude: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<saras> can someone help me to use ubuntu?
<Yodude> tom_: so i downloaded this theme
<cc77> tom__, hmm, how compatible is with mono?
<tom__> !mp3 | gili
<ubotu> gili: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tom__> cc77: very.
<Yodude> it's named clearlooks engine, it's the engine of ohter themes
<cc77> tom__ and the gui part?
<Yodude> the owner said to install i need to run "./configure --prefix=/usr && make install"
<Arphetic> Hi, I'm having a Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe as Motherboard with an onboard soundcard, and I am running Ubuntu Dapper Drake. My sound is working, but the quality is very bad, specially on lower frequentions. Any suggestions on what I can do? (There are no drivers @ Asus site for linux + Running nForce mixer now I think).
<Yodude> but i got nothing when i did that command
<Yodude> what should i do?
<tom__> cc77: i dunno about that, i'm not a developer. but programs developed with c# and mono can be ported very easily. even to windows in some cases.
<saras> how to install programs in ubuntu? :(
<saras> :(
<saras> help me
<cc77> which has a lower memory and cpu footprint, mono (dotnet) or python?
<shatrat> Arphetic, try opening "alsamixer" and turning down the PCM, and possibly main volume and others.
<LiENUS> cc77, python should
<tom__> saras: applications --> Add/Remove
<shatrat> cc77, I think the correct answer there is "everything but java"
<Yodude> saras: at the upper-left corner of the screen click Applications, then Add/remove
<saras> thanks, i'll try
<LiENUS> does ubuntu have selinux support?
<pollywog> I did an upgrade on Edgy and it rendered my system unbootable by modifying my fstab to use some long ID's
<tom__> Lienus: try google. asking 20 times won't get you a better answer if nobody knows.
<Yodude> tom_: so how do i install that theme engine?
<jeeves_bond> When I'm creating a PDF from KWord Georgia is not being used in the PDF but it's the font for all my body text in the KWord document. Does anyone know why this would happen/how I can fix it?
<pollywog> is there a way to fix this?
<shatrat> Yodude, there is a theme installing utility in the System menu
<tom__> yodude: in System --> Preferences --> Themes
<LiENUS> tom__,  surely someone knows
<cc77> LiENUS, I but if debian has, ubuntu will also have selinux support.
<jeeves_bond> (people in #kde don't seem to have an answer)
<tom__> Lienus: they would've helped you by now.
<Yodude> yes but the owner said not to use it cuz this is not actually a theme it's an engine for themes
<cc77> LiENUS, I mean bet, not but
<Yodude> here see for yourself: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=19527
<tom__> Yodude: clearlooks? ubuntu already has clearlooks installed, as the default theme uses it.
<shatrat> Yodude, well then look for a README or something in the archive
<LiENUS> tom__,  did you know someone asked about a package to moniter a serial modem for caller id information?
<saras> how to install "skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb"??? :((((
<LiENUS> did you know kakado_ quit because his send queue was exceeded?
<zachalekos> does anybody know how to buy webcams that work in ubuntu in the uk?
<tom__> Lienus: yeah, i don't know the answer. do you expect 1034 people all to answer "i don't know"??
<pollywog> is "ik ga weg" Dutch for "leaving"?
<variant> !mixer
<Yodude> Tom_: lol thanks :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LiENUS> do you know every thing that every one in this channel says every second of the day?
<saras> how to install "skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb"??? :((((
<shatrat> LiENUS, no, but its searchable in the logs ;)
<david_> im a little confused edgy 64 wouldnt install but dapper 64 bit did and darn nice why is that?
<sam_> Anyone using a Lenovo 3000 n100 (0768-A53)? I just got one and I can't get my sound working :(
<pollywog> saras: you want to install a deb?
<bur[n] er> saras: "sudo dpkg -i skype_debian*"
<shatrat> saras, Im not sure thats the best way of instlaling it.
<tom__> Lienus: your problem is not more important than anybody elses. Posting your problem every 30 seconds spams the channel, and annoys anybody who possibly knows the answer to your question.
<jeeves_bond> saras: What does it say if you right-click on the file?
<LiENUS> shatrat,  my point being not everyone is able to see everything i've asked the same question 3 times and waited till it was off the screen before asking each time, because not everyone sees everything
<LiENUS> tom__, i waited far more than 30 seconds
<saras> it...
<saras> extracting
<saras> my english is broken :((
<DARKGuy> LiENUS: Depending on your question, you could also try other channels if no one here knows the answer
<quintin> sam_: /join #alsa
<tom__> Lienus: and if 1034 people posted once every 2 minutes, do you know how insane that would be? if somebody knew the answer, they would answer. if they don't know, look for help elsewhere in the meantime.
<linxeh> any idea why /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/volatile would get cleaned at reboot ?
<niyi> okay tis is the most n00bish question to date
<saras> how to instal skype???
<quintin> saras: dpkg -i <myfile.deb>
<niyi> why isn't my make command working
<pollywog> is anyone else ending up with an unbootable system after an upgrade in Edgy?
<quintin> saras: or just double click the downloaded .deb
<LiENUS> tom__,  did it ever occur to you perhaps i have?
<niyi> nothing i have tried to install since the update has workd
<tom__> !skype | saras
<ubotu> saras: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<saras> where i must write it?
<LiENUS> theres a ubuntu.com website relating to selinxu
<linxeh> pollywog: not unbootable, but the nvidia drivers dont work (here anyway)
<_Tom_> I'm trying to install dmraid before the alternate edgy CD partitions my drives (it'd need dmraid to see the array). But I've installed the .udeb package (I think), however nothing is coming up in /dev/mapper :( Any help? I made sure I found its dependancies on the alt cd and installed them.
<tom__> Lienus: then i guess you're out of luck, or you could try looking at that website.
<LiENUS> however it does not answer  my question
<LiENUS> hence
<LiENUS> i'm asking in here
<pollywog> linxeh: I don't have the nvidia problem I wish it were only that
<shatrat> saras, check this out, it has a Ubuntu section under the debian one. http://www.debianadmin.com/install-skype-instant-messanger-in-debian-and-ubuntu.html
<tom__> lienus: you're asking way too often in here. you're spamming the channel.
<michaelpo> !kernel
<_Tom_> (I'm mainly following the FakeRaidEdgy tutorial)
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<LiENUS> if it bothers you put me on ignore tom__
<linxeh> pollywog: you can always boot from the CD if necessary
<shatrat> saras, or nevermind, use the one ubotu linked
<niyi> can someone please explain why no matter what package i can seem to make isntall files
<variant> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<LiENUS> for that matter you are spamming the channel right now much more than my asking every 2 minutes
<pollywog> linxeh: yeah but my HD will be inaccessible won't it?
<tom__> Lienus: being rude does not get results. if somebody knew the answer to your question, they would have answered you. try google, you seem capable.
<linxeh> pollywog: not if you do it the right way; you can use the kernel on the cd and tell it to use your hard drive as the root partition
<LiENUS> your incessant drivel alone, not to mention my needing to reply to you
<pollywog> linxeh: have a url for me that tells me how?
<pollywog> nvm I will check the wiki
<tom__> Lienus: i can guaruntee you nobody will have an answer for you, because if they did, they would have given it to you. In the meantime, you're making it difficult for other people.
<pollywog> linxeh: thanks for your help
<linxeh> pollywog: im looking to see if i can find a link
<niyi> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. ... what does that mean?
<pollywog> linxeh: k thanks
<LiENUS> does ubuntu have selinux support?
<tom__> lienus: yes it does. read this website: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SELinux
<shatrat> 2 seconds to google it
<faemir_> is gnubuntu still going?
<tom__> shatrat: exactly, thankyou.
<LiENUS> shatrat, since you dont know the answer, its best not to reply
<fiXXXerMet> Am I supposed to make the /boot partition the first on the drive, and mark it as bootable?
<Anders> Hi everyone. I am very new to Linux and Ubuntu. After installing Ubuntu on my IBM T30 laptop everything worked fine. Yet after updating Ubuntu (the kernel was updated from 2.6.17-10 to 2.6.17-11) my wireless card does not work. When booting with the old kernel it works fine, but nut with the kernel version 2.6.17-11. Please can anyone help me?
<pollywog> linxeh: btw I have the alternative install CD for Edgy
<shatrat> LiENUS, since you are too lazy to look, perhaps you ought not spam?
<LiENUS> shatrat,
<LiENUS> have you read the google results?
<shatrat> LiENUS, and I did know the answer, but by your second post it was too annoying to be arsed
<tom__> LiENUS: i already answered your question, and shatrat does know the answer because i posted it publicly. try using google next time.
<LiENUS> have you installed selinux support on ubuntu?
<rmd_> faemir_: i'm guessing not, since gnubuntu.org pushes the reader to ubuntu.com :-/
<_Tom_> I'm trying to install dmraid before the alternate edgy CD partitions my drives (it'd need dmraid to see the array). But I've installed the .udeb package (I think), however nothing is coming up in /dev/mapper :( Any help? I made sure I found its dependancies on the alt cd and installed them.
<shatrat> yeah, its a definitive kind of.
<linxeh> pollywog: I cant remember exactly, but you should be able to edit the boot options on the grub menu on that cd, and tell the kernel "initrd=/dev/hd....."
<adam__> can anyone help with a freezing problem on edgy? think it might have something to do with ndiswrapper or my card
<riley> is there a driver for webcams that will work with logitech cameras?
<LiENUS> because wiki.ubuntu.com says it has selinux support
<linxeh> pollywog: where you pass in the device that has your / partition
<LiENUS> yet...
<LiENUS> apt-get install selinux
<tom__> Lienus: good luck getting support in here next time, you're rudeness probably won't be forgotten.
<LiENUS> does not install it
<pollywog> linxeh: ty
<LiENUS> hence i asked in here
<shatrat> I wonder if its because its not a package?
<shatrat> Could it be?
<patrick_> has any one got a cannon pixima ip3000 working with dapper?
<tom__> !selinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riley> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riley> aw
<notgod> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tom__> Lienus: move along, the wiki already says there is support for selinux: now why don't you read through the wiki yourself to find out how to install it. or do you prefer to be spoonfed?
<Anders> Hi Experts! :-) Can anyone help me to get my wireless card to work with kernel 2.6.17-11? Please help...
<alienseer23> !creative zen nano
<tom__> alienseer23: what firmware do you have/
<tom__> err...
<shatrat> Anders, reinstall, at least repeat the bits of the how-to you used to get it working in the first place which involve compiling things
<riley> notgod: thanks
<shatrat> Anders, when I say reinstall, I dont mean ubuntu btw
<notgod> riley: was totally a stab in the dark.  :)  but you're very welcome.
<Anders> ok, but i did not need to install any drivers
<sylpheedClaws> I have a problem:
<Anders> so what should I re-install
<sylpheedClaws> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2146117#post2146117
<sylpheedClaws> involvig Beryl
<BMContagion> *sigh* Does anybody know why literally every Synaptic install I try gives me an error? I don't know what happened, but even installing something as trivial as gnome splash manager gives me it.
<linxeh> BMContagion: what error ?
<BMContagion> I'll get it, one moment
<ciaron> what could case massive packetloss, software wise?
<linxeh> BMContagion: try running sudo apt-get install whateverpackage
<sylpheedClaws> from a terminal
<tom__> asylpheedclaws: ubuntu-xgl will help you better ;D
<linxeh> BMContagion: it might give you more descriptive errors
<sylpheedClaws> !ubuntu-xgl
<shatrat> Anders, I dont really know, thats just the general approach when a kernel changes and a module is no longer correct.  This is a common problem lately, you might try checking the forums and looking for your particular brand of wireless adapter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-xgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<babo_> hey where can i find cool translucent spaced out compiz themes ... ?
<Anders> I have found some commands on the forum, that makes the card work under kernel 11 - but after every reboot I need to enter the same commands. Can I make a bat-file?
<babo_> or the other type, whatever they are called ... b-something or othere
<ElbridgeGerry> Can someone walk me through installing qsynaptics?
<BMContagion> E: k3d: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<tom__> sylpheedclaws: join channel #ubuntu-xgl
<Anders> Shat rat - thanks for trying to help me
<BMContagion> I tried to bloody well uninstall a package and got it.
<sylpheedClaws> 'kay
<Dial_tone> is there anyway to use lightscribe in linux?
<ElbridgeGerry> Dial_tone: Is it a Windows program?
<tom__> Dial_tone: i think i saw a program for this.
<shatrat> Anders, no problem. It probably isnt too big of a deal to get it fixed, but youll need to know what hardware you have.  lspci will probably list it
<rp3> what does automatix give me that add/remove or synaptic doesn't give me?
<tom__> elbridgegerry: it uses a laser to inscribe on cds. its part of the hardware.
<LiENUS> Anders,  what commands do you have to rerun?
<shatrat> Dial_tone, ive seen one too, but I dont have a lightscribe writer myself so I didnt pay too much attention.
<ElbridgeGerry> tom_: Oh. I'm stupid.
<ImmortalD23> is it true that noone chats here?
<Dial_tone> I am just looking at new burners and wonder if I should bother w/ specifying lightscribe
<ImmortalD23> oh
<Anders> LiENUS - these commands: sudo modprobe -r orinoco_pci
<Anders> sudo modprobe -r hostap_pci
<Anders> sudo modprobe -r prism2_pci
<Anders> sudo modprobe orinoco_pci
<Anders> and then the card works fine
<linxeh> any idea why /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/volatile would get cleaned at reboot ?
<hairulfr> Hey all, if I move SDB1 and A1, can I add the to the desktop easily again?
<tom__> Dial_tone: read this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322829
<Anders> but after reboot - the wireless card does not work again until I enter the 4 commands
<LiENUS> linxeh, because its volatile?
<Anders> so I was thinking that i might be possible to run these commands automatically during boot?
<LiENUS> Anders, the last command looks redudant... it requires all 4?
<ElbridgeGerry> I'm trying to install libqt3-mt, but it tells me I need libfontconfig1. When I try to install libfontconfig1, it tells me I have a later version already. What do I do?
<linxeh> LiENUS: I assumed that it meant they were lame/unstable/proprietry - you have to manually load something in there then ?
<tom__> Anders: you could create an init.d script.
<LiENUS> Anders,  whats the name of the device? eth1? eth0?
<Dial_tone> great, thanks
<hairulfr> Hm,never mind, I want to move sda1 and sdb1 from the desktop, is there a way to do this, or a hack, that'll allow the not to have titles?
<linxeh> LiENUS: makes it flipping hard work getting the nvidia drivers to work
<Anders> I have only tried to enter all 4 commands - and that works
<hairulfr> *tem
<tom__> Anders: if you already know how to get it working, creating an init.d script should be easy.
<LiENUS> one sec Anders
<geckino> hi, how I use mod_security 1.9x or 2.x x my apache2 server?
<saras> how to install software from deb? :(
<saras> help me ;(
<linxeh> saras: dpkg -i filename.deb
<Anders> how do I create a init.d script - and where do I place it?
<linxeh> saras: google could have told you that
<saras> where i must write it??
<tom__> saras: in a terminal
<ElbridgeGerry> Sorry for asking again, it got lost in the flood:
<ElbridgeGerry> I'm trying to install libqt3-mt, but it tells me I need libfontconfig1. When I try to install libfontconfig1, it tells me I have a later version already. What do I do?
<linxeh> saras: at a terminal, as root
<saras> where is it?
<LiENUS> Anders,  you dont want to be editing your init scripts...
<linxeh> saras: oh come on, at least *try* to find it
<geckino> gnoma: how are you?
<tom__> Lienus: not editing them, creating a new one <--
<Anders> LiENUS - thanks, I will wait. BTW how do I determine if it eth1 or 0?
<gnoma> geckino: fine tnx
<BMContagion> I think my problem is with k3d, apparently a modeller I installed at one point. When I mark for removal in Synaptic, it gives me: E: k3d: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<gnoma> you?
<gnoma> :'''D
<LiENUS> Anders, what are you using to configure your network card?
<erUSUL> saras: if you right click on the deb you will be able to install it
<geckino> fine fine
<BMContagion> I can't remove what looks like it's giving me trouble?
<cdward> when installing (k)ubuntu for the first time I am asked whether or not I wish to format my drive with LVM.  What are the advantages/disadvantages to LVM?
<oggy> wait a sec istanbul save the file as flash flv file
<adam__> anyone help with freezing issues?
<Anders> I use the tool inder System->Administration->Networking
<oggy> what can I use to change an flv video file
<Anders> inder = under
<tom__> !anyone | adam__
<LiENUS> it should say the name in that...
<ubotu> adam__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<geckino> how I compile mod_security 1.9.x or 2.x in ubuntu? I have a lot of errors
<patrick_> does anyone know how to share a printer on a network?
<Anders> but can I create an autoexec.bat file to run the 4 commands (sorry, I only know the dos terms...)
<tom__> !printing | patrick_
<ubotu> patrick_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<patrick_> thank you!
<adam__> ok tom... why does my system freeze
<tom__> Anders: read this: http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/15380.html
<oggy> isnt there a desktop recorder application
<Eclypse> hey all, is there a way to burn .avi video files to a dvd allowing them to be played on a dvd player?
<tom__> Anders: use that as a guide/
<Anders> tom_ thanks, I will try to read it
<saras> how to write as aroot?
<LiENUS> Anders,  run gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<cdward> maybe a more accurate quesiton is: is that any reason to install LVM on a basic desktop machine?
<saras> how to write as root?
<tom__> saras: use sude
<LiENUS> add 3 lines, "orinoco_pci", "hostap_pci" and "prism2_pci"
<Anders> sorry, I am so new to Linux. Should I go to the terminal and enter "gksudo gedit /etc/module" ?
<tom__> saras: sudo*
<Knight_Lord2> Is there any way for me to know how many PCI slots I have on my machine?
<Eclypse>  is there a way to burn .avi video files to a dvd allowing them to be played on a dvd player?
<LiENUS> Anders,  hit alt+f2
<LiENUS> and enter it there
<tom__> Knight_Lord2: you could look at the back of it...
<LiENUS> itl'l ask you for your password, type it in then add those lines
<faemir_> is there a way to browser folders and do stuff in a graphical wm? because everytime i want to do something that requires root access, i have to use terminal
<Knight_Lord2> tom__ without physical access
<tom__> Knight_Lord2: or use lspci
<faemir_> which takes longer
<brann> I want an application (a game) to use a specific keyboard map. i'm able to change it using xmodmap and play my game, but i don't know how to switch back to my default map. how can i do?
<cdward> no LVM suggestions?
<Knight_Lord2> tom__ I only seem to get PCI bridge from the lspci
<Chankster> i keep getting this error "bash: ./sb: cannot execute binary file" any ideas?
<Knight_Lord2> tom__ I want to know how many *empty* slots
<Anders> i have just hit alt+f2 and entered gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<tom__> Knight_lord2: i don't know if thats possible.
<Knight_Lord2> tom__ I also don't know, that's why I'm asking :-)
<Anders> the document is almost empty - so what should I enter? It seems I can choose kernel modules to load?
<Knight_Lord2> I have the following interesting line from dmesg
<Knight_Lord2> PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb840, last bus=3
<Knight_Lord2> Does last bus = 3 means that I have 4 pci slots?
<stegel> anyone here running lighttpd for ruby on rails?
<[ginge] > Hi all, could anyone tell me a starting point to look into the problem of getting sound to work in Ubuntu? My XP partition works fine with sound, but nothing plays via Ubuntu not even when I go to preferences>sounds and test anything. could anyone help please?
<Anders> what should go into the text file?
<tom__> [ginge] : nothing is muted?
<faemir_> tom__, hehe
<[ginge] > tom__: not that I know of, in the taskbar checking the volume control it's on max
<LiENUS> Anders,  you enter those 3 lines i said
<tom__> [ginge] : right click it, open volume manager and check.
<Anders> sorry - I did not see the 3 lines
<moreati> [ginge] : have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<oggy> how do I get water effect working in beryl
<LiENUS> 1 sec
<LiENUS> add 3 lines, "orinoco_pci", "hostap_pci" and "prism2_pci"
<Anders> LiENUS - do you mean the lines I am using to get the network card to work?
<LiENUS> add 3 lines, "orinoco_pci", "hostap_pci" and "prism2_pci"
<Pie-rate> azureus-gcj won't start for some reason. http://pastebin.ca/352520 is the output. it worked yesterday.
<saras> why i cant write my password in terminal?
<tom__> oggy: ask that in #ubuntu-xgl
<saras> why i cant write my password in terminal?
<Anders> Lienus - so now the file looks like this - is it correct? ;# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<Anders> #
<Anders> # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
<Anders> # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.
<Anders> orinoco_pci
<Anders> hostap_pci
<Anders> prism2_pci
<LiENUS> Anders,
<LiENUS> topic
<Anders> lp
<LiENUS> read the topic of the room
<Pie-rate> pastebin
<saras> why i cant write my password in terminal?
<BMContagion> Could somebody tell me which parts I need to comment out for the flawed k3d script? I've been googling it a bit and apparently that's the answer due to its' preremoval script being broken? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5479/
<tom__> anders: www.pastebin.com
<LiENUS> !pastebin | Anders
<ubotu> Anders: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TheShrewdDude> Has anyone here had problems with $RANDOM in bash?
<saras> why i cant write my password in terminal?
<LiENUS> saras,  what?
<saras> why i cant write my password in terminal?
<Anders> I am so sorry  - wont happen again
<LiENUS> saras, what are you talking about?
<LiENUS> Anders,  but yes thats the jist of it...
<[ginge] > tom__: everything is fine in the volume control dialogue, moreati: i've read some of that before but the responses from the terminal confused me more than anything. i wrote a post on the official ubuntu forums, but once i started asking for help when i pasted some of hte output from the terminal no one seemed to reply. the only help i got was superficial stuff that was before i came across that document
<TheShrewdDude> my bash scripts interpret $RANDOM as a variable.
<saras> it wants my password
<saras> but i cant write it
<LiENUS> saras, your password is hidden
<saras> it doesnt write
<TheShrewdDude> saras: You _ARE_ typing it; you just can't see it.
<LiENUS> the characters wont show up
<saras> thanks
<Pie-rate> azureus won't start for some reason. http://pastebin.ca/352520 is the output it gives. worked yesterday. icon comes up in the notification area then disappears
<TheShrewdDude> Has anyone had problems with $RANDOM in their bash scripts?
<POVaddct> saras: the password input just isn't echoed. it's a security feature.
<ProN00b> http://www.google.com/trends?q=boobs%2C+ubuntu
<POVaddct> TheShrewdDude: no. what problems would that be?
<ProN00b> lol, aweasome
<tom__> saras: what is your first language? ubuntu has language specific channels that might help you better.
<TheShrewdDude> In my bash scripts, $RANDOM is interpreted as the value of a variable, not a random value.
<Anders> Ok - thanks - i will try this, and now reboot - thanks so much
<faemir_> Pie-rate, i have always had troubles with azureus :\
<TheShrewdDude> While in the terminal, it's still random, but not in scripts.
<saras> lituanian
<mx259> hello
<TheShrewdDude> And since $RANDOM doesn't work, I don't have random number generator functionality in my scripts anymore
<saras> lithuanian
<SamRose> Question: is apt-get install possible with live cd? I don't appear to be able to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheShrewdDude> Has anyone had similar problems?
<mx259> can someone help me with wi-fi?
<LiENUS> TheShrewdDude,  ubuntu doesnt use bash for /bin/sh
<rmd_> mx259: what about it?
<LiENUS> does your shell script start with #!/bin/sh?
<mx259> how to set it up
<TheShrewdDude> Yes, the rest of the script is fine.
<POVaddct> TheShrewdDude: $RANDOM in scripts does work. just make sure you dont have it in single quotes
<saras> need to write where is a file in terminal when want to install it? and how (desktop)
<LiENUS> TheShrewdDude, change the first line to #!/bin/bash
<TheShrewdDude> It's just that $RANDOM doesn't work for me :(
<LiENUS> dont use #!/bin/sh and expect bash specific features to work
<rmd_> mx259: in terms of what?  a router?  a wireless card?  getting your system to connect and work with it?
<gili> could someone please tell me how to add mp3 gstreamer  pipeline to soundjuicer....? what is the command line for that?
<faemir_> SamRose, well you can't edit the sources.list on the cd...
<LiENUS> TheShrewdDude, ubuntu uses dash for /bin/sh
<rmd_> gili: sudo apt-get install <program name>
<rp3> how do you tell firefox to use VLC instead of Totem?
<faemir_> SamRose, and you can't update the cd
<TheShrewdDude> lienus: I am using bin/bash.
<saras> need to write where is a file in terminal when want to install it? and how (desktop)
<tom__> saras: a deb file? just double click it.
<POVaddct> TheShrewdDude: ah, i forgot! in edgy, /bin/sh is not bash
<saras> nothing happens
<TheShrewdDude> lienus: However, it won't load up random values for $RANDOM; it instead gives me a null value
<gili> rmd_: i did not ask about that////
<SamRose> faemir_so, I copy sources.list to it's own file?
<linxeh> POVaddct: /bin/sh has never been bash? its bash but in "sh" compatibility mode ?
<rmd_> gili: what did you ask about, then?
<LiENUS> TheShrewdDude,  the first line of the shell script is #!/bin/bash?
<saras> just i see two extracted files
<linxeh> oh its dash :)
<TheShrewdDude> lienus: Yes.
<saras> and i cant do anything with it
<linxeh> my bad
<gili> rmd_: i do not instructions on how to install anything.....i want gstreamer mp3 support in soundjuicer?
<TheShrewdDude> I've set up a test script that reads:
<LiENUS> TheShrewdDude,  might want to check that because if i have a shellscript #!/bin/sh\necho $RANDOM it gives me a null value
<tom__> gili: read the link i sent you. its easy.
<LiENUS> but if i change the first line to #!/bin/bash it gives me a random number
<POVaddct> linxeh: if /bin/sh is symlinked to bash, things like $RANDOM work even if called as /bin/sh. so it still behaves like bash.
<TheShrewdDude> #!/bin/bash
<TheShrewdDude> echo $RANDOM
<rmd_> gili: oh.  i misunderstood
<TheShrewdDude> it returns a null value :(
<tom__> !mp3 | gili
<ubotu> gili: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LiENUS> TheShrewdDude, type ls -al /bin/bash
<tom__> gili: follow that guide!
<LiENUS> is it a symbolic link?
<POVaddct> TheShrewdDude: how do you run your script?
<gili> tom_: there you are....i am sorry i have looked at that guide brother....i got all the gstreamer pacakages installed
<TheShrewdDude> povaddct: I use 'sh SCRIPT' in terminal
<LiENUS> TheShrewdDude,
<linxeh> POVaddct: yeah - I've experienced that, but forgotten about it :)
<LiENUS> TheShrewdDude,  theres your problem
<LiENUS> TheShrewdDude, ru nit as ./SCRIPT  in terminal
<POVaddct> TheShrewdDude: then it is still executed with dash, not bash
<TheShrewdDude> Oh! Thanks :)
<tom__> gili: did you try rebooting?
<POVaddct> TheShrewdDude: make it executable and run it as ./SCRIPT
<mx259> rmd_ i don't know it's my first day on linux
<gili> for what?\
<k3ks> hi, i've got a problem
<TheShrewdDude> thanks, guys, I'll try it :)
<TheShrewdDude> Ah, it works.
<rmd_> mx259: well, do you know that your installation supports your wireless card.  ie, do you know that it is turned on and cooperating?
<gili> tom_: i want an mp3 profile in soundjuicer.....do u know the pipeline tags for that
<POVaddct> TheShrewdDude: the #! is only evaluated if the run the script by calling it directly
<mx259> no
<rmd_> k
<LiENUS> anyone know how to get selinux in ubuntu?
<k3ks> if i change the theme of gnome, the window stle doenst change only the colors
<tom__> gili: have you restarted soundjuicer?
<gili> yep
<k3ks> do you have a solution?
<tom__> !anyone | lienus
<ubotu> lienus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gili> tom_: yep
<TheShrewdDude> POVaddct: Cool, thanks, i'll try to remember that :)
<rmd_> mx259: open up a terminal window, and type "iwconfig" w/o the quotes.  and tell me if you see any entries that do not say "no wireless extensions"
<LiENUS> oi i wish i had a down key :/
<livingdaylight_> can someone tell me what .m4a format is and what plugin i need to convert it to audio that gnomebaker can burn to cd
<k3ks> m4a is from the ipod isn't it?
<gili> tom_: i do not know if i am missing something in the gstreamer ....i think i have all of them
* ^alien poweroff -f
<tom__> livingdaylight_: its a DRM ridden aac file from the Itunes music store.
<tom__> livingdaylight_: there is no way to play it in anything other than itunes.
<k3ks> if got ab problem:  if i change the theme of gnome, the window style doesnt change only the colors, does anyone has a solution?
<tom__> livingdaylight_: use itunes to burn them all to a cd, then import the cd, and you'll have usable files.
<rmd_> does anyone know how to make epic4 stop displaying join/part/logoff messages?
<livingdaylight_> tom__, damn, a piece of crap
<cheeseboy16> anyone kno a good n64 emulator?
<miguel> estooooo, hay espaoles?
<tom__> livingdaylight_: don't buy drm music in the future if you plan on using linux, it doesn't work out.
<faemir_> livingdaylight_, yup.
<livingdaylight_> tom__, i just downloaded it using nicotine off somebody else
<nexousNET> Hi, How do I go about adding a shortcut on my desktop to open /opt/lampp/htdocs ?
<POVaddct> cheeseboy16: i only know a good c64 emulator .)
<ImmortalD23> theres 1000+ users and barely anyone is chatting... lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mx259> eth1
<faemir_> ImmortalD23, yup ^^
<agliv5> Greetings all :)  I'm am attempting to remove my linux kernel -11 so that I can return to -10 kernel.  I have rebooted using the -10 kernel, what do I do next?
<livingdaylight_> tom__, so, i can play it on my computer but i just can't burn it to cd? weird...
<LiENUS> agliv5, is there a reason for the regression?
<Spragie`> i have an ntfs formatted (IDE) HD w/ music and stuffs on it, how would i go about mounting it so i could access the music and files?
<rmd_> mx259: eth1 says something like "IEEE 802.11g" or whatever?
<saras> can anyone say how to install deb to me??? two clicks on it nothing do. sorry for my broken english
<saras> can anyone say how to install deb to me??? two clicks on it nothing do. sorry for my broken english
<saras> can anyone say how to install deb to me??? two clicks on it nothing do. sorry for my broken english
<tom__> livingdaylight_: opposite.
<LiENUS> saras, sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<livingdaylight_> tom__, but that is how it is here
<LiENUS> without the < or > brackets
<livingdaylight_> tom__, i downloaded the album and can play it but can't burn it
<k3ks> i repeat, i've got a problem:  if i change the theme of gnome, the window style doesnt change only the colors, does anyone has a solution?
<agliv5> LiENUS, yes kqemu isn't compatible with the the newest update of the -11 kernel
<mx259> yes
<LiENUS> agliv5, you compile kqemu yourself?
<rmd_> mx259: do you see anything entered in the "ESSID:" section?
<tom__> livingdaylight_: unless you plan on using itunes, there is no easy way of playing it. you have to use ITUNES <--- to burn them to a cd.
<Spragie`> i have an ntfs formatted (IDE) HD w/ music and stuffs on it, how would i go about mounting it so i could access the music and files?
<cheeseboy16> anyone kno a good n64 emulator?
<tom__> !ntfs | spragie`
<ubotu> spragie`: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<faemir_> k3ks: are these the built in themes or new ones?
<LiENUS> Spragie`, linux doesnt like ntfs
<mx259> no
<Xif> Hi. Kubuntu let me save my working sessions. Is there something similar for vanilla (==Gnome) Ubuntu?
<LiENUS> its ill advised to use ntfs under linux
<tom__> Lienus: yes it does.
<livingdaylight_> tom__, i don't know if you are hearing me properly. I am playing the album on ubuntu without a problem, just burning is an issue
<Spragie`> me either LiENUS
<Spragie`> lol
<Qzr> Where was the nvidia guild again?
<Qzr> guide*
<k3ks> faemir_: both
<tom__> Lienus: ntfs reading is perfectly fine.
<Spragie`> thank you tho tom__
<mx259> empty
<LiENUS> Spragie`, your best bet is to boot windows and move them to a fat drive...
<Qzr> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<faemir_> Spragie`,  i would take it all off, reformat it as fat32, then put back on
<saras> (--install):
<saras>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<saras> Errors were encountered while processing:
<saras>  :(((((((((((((((((((((
<rmd_> mx259: ok, do me a favor and type "iwlist eth1 scan" and tell me if it comes back with an entry OTHER THAN "ESSID: <hidden>"
<k3ks> faemir_: al the murrine themes don't work an even human doesnt work
<faemir_> Spragie`, because then both can read/write happily
<LiENUS> saras, then apparently you dont have a .deb file to install
<faemir_> k3ks, did it work when you first installed?
<LiENUS> faemir_, and legally
<riley> how do i execute .jar files?
<tom__> spragie`: there are absolutely no issues relating to Reading NTFS drives. the problems LiENUS is worried about only happen if you enable Write support, which i also advise you don't do.
<DARKGuy> !wmv
<saras> where it must be?
<agliv5> LiENUS, yes I did
<cheeseboy16> anyone know a good n64 emulator?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DARKGuy> yay
<LiENUS> agliv5,  did you remember to recompile kqemu with the new kernel?
<faemir_> LiENUS, good point
<saras> it is on my desk
<riley> ! jar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<armadill0> Hi, anyone know how to tell krusader to use one connection?  Godaddy disconnects me when I try to download my remote web dir because krusader seems to be attempting multiple connections.  How can I fix that? (short of not using godaddy.......)
<saras> realy is :D
<k3ks> java -jar <jarfile> i think
<agliv5> LiENUS, yes
<Advanced> lol
<DARKGuy> Project64 is a good one, but I dunno if it has a Linux version
<Advanced> i totally failed
<mx259> no scan results
<LiENUS> faemir_, linux is perfectly happy writing to ntfs if you use the windows nt driver...
<riley> !.jar
<faemir_> LiENUS, i find it's quicker at doing fat32 though :P
<jexdaw1> i would like to install this icon theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=44539 . unfortunately, i am incompetent on ubuntu so far. any help?
<coreyt> ssh_exchange_identification: connection to host failed           ???? WTF worked yesterday...
<riley> !jar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rmd_> mx259: ok.  it looks like your wireless card is working, but that it is not picking up a signal for any networks.
<LiENUS> coreyt, is the host down currently?
<tom__> !java | riley
<ubotu> riley: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<hairulfr> livingdaylight_: DRM sucks. My mother, funnily had her first experience with DRM today. She called to help on how to move a mp3 to her phone. I finally got her guided through, the thing wouldn't play - coz of itunes DRM... She will never use itunes again!!!
<coreyt> LiENUS, no I'm in the server through webmin right now.
<agliv5> LiENUS, when I tried to modprobe kqemu it came up with an error that kqemu is not compatible with the version of the linux headers that are installed...
<riley> i've got them installed
<rmd_> mx259: if you're using Ubuntu with the GNOME panel, you can double-click the two computers to bring up your network configuration.
<coreyt> LiENUS, tried restarting the daemon
<faemir_> k3ks, did the default human theme work when you first installed?
<LiENUS> agliv5, you recompiled kqemu while you were booted with the new kernel?
<LiENUS> coreyt,  firewall?
<k3ks> faemir_: yes
<gilles> cheeseboy16: mupen64 is very good
<albacker> guys i installed extra-fonts from automatix2 but as i can see they are not fully installed and everytime i want to apt-get install something the fonts restart downloading, and, they do this every time
<agliv5> LiENUS, yes
<albacker> can someone help me what to do ?
<tom__> cheeseboy16: gilles speaks truth.
<coreyt> LiENUS, I'm behind a firewall but the server is public.
<crazy_penguin> good night to all!
<faemir_> k3ks, you know of anything you have done since then?
<faemir_> k3ks, could  be an update :\
<k3ks> faemir_: could there be troubles with kde i installed?
<tom__> albaker: you just want MS fonts?
<LiENUS> coreyt, the server doesnt have a firewall at all?
<livingdaylight_> hairulfr, i was just downloading from P2P (nicotine) what i thought was an MP3 file but yes, turned out to be a piece of crap
<k3ks> or beryl
<coreyt> LiENUS, nope
<cheeseboy16> muphen 64 crashes
<agliv5> Lienus, but I can try reinstalling the newest kernel, rebooting and starting from scratch... if you could help me clean things up first...
<VrilutZa> need help how to diseble ipv6 in ubuntu?
<faemir_> k3ks, shouldnt be, but try reinstalled the whole gnome desktop
<LiENUS> one sec agliv5
<tom__> cheeseboy16: it crashes because you haven't set it up correctly, or you don't have 3D graphics capability.
<k3ks> faemir_: i'll try
<k3ks> be back later
<faemir_> k3ks, ok
<hairulfr> livingdaylight_: That sucks :( Buy your cd's instead :)
<LiENUS> agliv5, how did you install the kernel headers?
<LiENUS> agliv5,  did you install kernel-headers-386? or kernel-headers-2.6.17-10?
<VrilutZa> how to diseble ipv6 in ubuntu?
<LiENUS> !ipv6 | VrilutZa
<ubotu> VrilutZa: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<albacker> guys i get smth like this everytime i need to install smth using apt-get what to do : http://rafb.net/p/UkuNkc67.html
<faemir_> is ubotu a bot by anychance?
<livingdaylight_> hairulfr, no way...i've downloaded more albums than i could otherwise afford. Its fun sharing too. Must just avoid C.R.A.P
<LiENUS> faemir_, yes
<Lunar_Lamp> faemir_, yes '=_
<livingdaylight_> hairulfr, http://youtube.com/watch?v=YKI_w_VBoTQ
<Qzr> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LiENUS> the ! things work for anyone
<tom__> faemir_: shh it can hear you!
<faemir_> it was a rhetorical question
<tom__> faemir_: don't offend it!
<tom__> hehehee
<mon^rch> anyone reccommend a program to loop a sound file?
<faemir_> tom__, good point :(
<flounder> hey, can anyone help me out with a dvd drive problem?  i'm new to linux and for some reason, it's not reading the dvd-rw drive that i just put in the computer...anyone able to help?
<mx259> what should i tipe in essid field?
<faemir_> tom__, we can take it down together ;)
<Advanced> k guys, i have the ubuntu iso and i've been trying like mad to install it without burning a disc (as my writer is shafted)
<VrilutZa> thanks
<tom__> flounder: not reading it as in not playing a dvd? or files?
<Advanced> anyone got a little time to help a newborn out?
<Advanced> :)
<flounder> it's not reading the dvd's...like movies
<LiENUS> !install | Advanced
<ubotu> Advanced: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<faemir_> flounder, can it read normal cds
<Advanced> already been through it mate
<tom__> !dvd | flounder
<ubotu> flounder: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<faemir_> ubotu, shut up.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tom__> flounder: follow that guide
<faemir_> hahaha
<Advanced> i'm still having a little trouble and trust me, i've tried :S
<faemir_> qdb time
<Skuller> lol
<LiENUS> Advanced, have you tried a net install?
<flounder> alright, i'll see if that works...thanks
<Advanced> title Install Ubuntu main
<Advanced> kernel (hd0,0)/boot/linux vga=normal ramdisk_size=14972 root=/dev/rd/0 rw --
<Advanced> initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd.gz
<Advanced> title bennie wins
<Advanced> kernel (hd0,0)/ubuntu/casper/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram0 devfs=mount,dall ramdisk_size=17000
<livingdaylight_> tom__, you sure? i think m4a stands for mpeg 4 audio and is not itunes
<Advanced> initrd (hd0,0)/ubuntu/casper/initrd.gz
<Advanced> title bennie tries again
<hairulfr> livingdaylight_: I've got over 400 cds, only a couple of them has copy-protection, and none of it works. So... Well, whatever, I rather like having the cds.
<Advanced> kernel (hd0,0)/ubuntu/casper/vmlinuz vga=normal ramdisk_size=14972 root=/dev/rd/0 rw --
<Advanced> initrd (hd0,0)/ubuntu/casper/initrd.gz
<tom__> !pastebin | advanced
<ubotu> advanced: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Advanced> yup
<LiENUS> !pastebin | Advanced
<ubotu> Advanced: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<agliv5> Lienus, I don't remember, it was an automatic update of the stuff I had installed and afterwards kqemu nolonger worked... but I had the headers -386 -generic and one other installed in versions -10 -11 and -16-50 <-- not too sure bout the version on that last one...
<mx259> rmd_ what should i tipe in essid field?
<Advanced> my apologies
<Advanced> :(
<jexdaw1> ubotu, disabling myself and spending the rest of oblivion in a robotic grave
<jexdaw1> didn't work :(
<Skuller> !ubotu | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Advanced> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5484/
<saras> i wrote "sudo dpkg -i skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb"      it isnt good?
<armadill0> How can I use command line ftp to download all files at an ftp site?  I've read the man pages, and it doesn't seem aparent, thanks in advance
<Advanced> now i've noticed the prototype install.exe
<saras> i wrote "sudo dpkg -i skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb"      it isnt good?
<Advanced> but i dont want to have to redownload 600 meg
<LiENUS> saras, are you in the directory of skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb?
<saras> o fuck :)
<PwcrLinux> !language
<tom__> saras: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Skuller> !language | saras
<ubotu> saras: please see above
<tom__> rofl!
<livingdaylight_> tom__, that is why i have no problem playing it. I think the problem is with gnomebaker not being abloeltop burn it
<patrick_> i messed up trying to network a printer, and now i cannot open the printing box, from the system>preferences menu
<patrick_> how can i restore it?
<faemir_> ubotu: the meaning of life
<ubotu> the: Full-screen character mode text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (edgy), package size 277 kB, installed size 796 kB
<faemir_> aww :(
<Advanced> any idea's gents? i've tried a net install, i've tried a cd install with manipulating it to read from the file/folders
<Advanced> :S
<faemir_> i was hoping for some kinda of easter egg ;)
<robbiev> is there a daemon that will normalize all audio output going to my speakers?
<LiENUS> Advanced,  what failed in the net install?
<Skuller> lol
<faemir_> ubotu: gnubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LiENUS> Advanced,  net install is usually quite reliable
<Advanced> it didnt "fail" so to speak
<hairulfr> robbiev: There is one for OGG
<riley> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Advanced> it brought me into some form of command line interface
<faemir_> the joys of breaking ubotu
<Advanced> of which i had no idea what to enter
<Skuller> lol
<livingdaylight_> tom__, dude, you've gone very quite on me....
<robbiev> hairulfr, I'm referring to audio that is playing, not re-encoding existing audio.
<Skuller> livingdaylight_*quiet u mean
<livingdaylight_> tom__, i think you were wrong about prempting it to be an itunes drm file
<LiENUS> Advanced, ?
<faemir_> livingdaylight_, that's because he's using thought communication instead
<faemir_> ubotu: amaroK
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Advanced> i already answered you :s
<faemir_> :O outdated info!
<faemir_> 1.4.4 for dapper
<tom__> livingdaylight_: there is no support for that format. it may be an unprotected aac file, so install aac support.
<faemir_> sacriligious
<Advanced> [10:11pm]  <Advanced> it didnt "fail" so to speak
<Advanced> [10:11pm]  <Advanced> it brought me into some form of command line interface
<Skuller> ubotu: ubotu version
<Advanced> [10:11pm]  <Advanced> of which i had no idea what to enter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu version - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hairulfr> robbiev: It doesn't recode,
<faemir_> ubotu: ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<barata> anybody has 80GB ipod working with linux?
<barata> gtkpod?
<faemir_> ubotu: nubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LiENUS> Advanced,  that can mean more than one thing
<faemir_> ha!
<tom__> faemir_: please leave ubotu alone, you're spamming the channel.
<agliv5> LiENUS, my past post was addressed incorrectly -> Lienus, ... Anyway would you suggest I try to fix the problem unter kernel -11 or go back to -10?
<faemir_> tom__, sorry :P
<robbiev> hairulfr, are you referring to ogg the file format?
<patrick_> how do you restore things such as the printing services?
<pollywog> anyone know why nvidia won't load for custom kernels?
<tom__> faemir_: open up a private dialogue with it ;D
<Advanced> ...it unfortunatley means nothing to me
<Advanced> :(
<qwerty967> does grsync work with ssh?
<faemir_> tom__, phat!
<tom__> pollywog: you don't have the nvidia kernel modules installed?
<hairulfr> robbiev: Yes
<tom__> qwerty967: i believe it does.
<pollywog> tom__: I installed them
<jexdaw1> what is the directory path to get to the ~/Themes folder?
<pollywog> for my custom kernel
<LiENUS> jexdaw1, ?
<faemir_> general question: i would love to convert all my mp3s to ogg, but does anyone know if any of the big personal mp3 players play oggs as well?
<aimtrainer> hi someone called linxeh or simliar to that helped me a good time. Now after reboot it works, but I cant find him here anymore - anybody knows who I mean? I at least wanna thank him
<tom__> pollywog: you're sure they are running?
<qwerty967> what do I put it for the source/destination?
<jexdaw1> i'm trying to extract a theme i just downloaded into my themes folder. where is it?
<LiENUS> faemir_, there are some that do, you have to check the features of each
<LiENUS> jexdaw1, theme for gnome?
<tom__> faemir_: i wouldn't transcode from mp3 to ogg, you will lose sound quality. both are lossy formats.
<jexdaw1> yes
<qwerty967> it seems that grsync works withlocal directories only
<tom__> jexdaw1: ~/.themes
<pollywog> ii  nvidia-kernel-2.6.17-v1                    1.0.8776-0ubuntu3+2.6.17-v1-10.00
<LiENUS> pull up System->Preferences->Theme
<faemir_> tom__, my mp3s are 320 kbps - i would be happy with 128 kbps
<LiENUS> jexdaw1, pull up System->Preferences->Theme
<LiENUS> jexdaw1, then click "install theme"
<tom__> pollywog: i don't know what else to say, i don't run a custom kernel or nvidia graphics cards sorry ;)
<hairulfr> robbiev: There a lot of tools to do this, probably on all output too
<Advanced> lol, great, the prototype install.exe wont connect to the tracker
<Advanced> x.x
<LiENUS> jexdaw1,  you can select the compressed file
<pollywog> tom__: ty
<pollywog> I will just run a stock kerne;
<tom__> pollywog: works for most ;)
<ElbridgeGerry> Can someone here help me with qsynaptics?
<Qzr> Which XGL should i use?
<faemir_> hehe, ubotu doesn't say anything about goobuntu ;)
<k3ks> re
<LiENUS> Qzr, what do you mean?
<jexdaw1> lienus, when i do that, it doesn't show the file (which is 44539-buuf-fix.tar.gz) in the install theme dialogue.
<faemir_> k3ks, any luck?
<k3ks> faemir_: no
<tom__> Qzr: beryl is very nice. read the beryl wiki.
<agliv5> LiENUS, I found a copy of the error that I was getting Error inserting kqemu (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/misc/kqemu.ko): Invalid module format
<faemir_> :|
<hairulfr> Qzr :AIGLX is stable, IMO and experience
<Qzr> tom__, kk
<LiENUS> jexdaw1, click on "Desktop"
<pollywog> what exactly is beryl?
<faemir_> k3ks, try uninstalling the kde desktop as well
<hairulfr> AIXGL
<jexdaw1> aha! thanks lienus
<faemir_> pollywog, ask ubotu
<pollywog> k
<tom__> omg
<tom__> :l
<barata> beryl --> eye candy for childish users
<LiENUS> jexdaw1,  firefox by default saves downloads to ~/Desktop but most dialogs start in ~/
<ElbridgeGerry> pollywog: Graphical improvements to X
<k3ks> faemir_: actually i didn't reinstalld it, becaus i couldn't uninstall it because he said it wasn't installed ^^
<k3ks> faemir_: thats my problem
<faemir_> k3ks, try installing it anyway :\
<jexdaw1> i see. thanks lienus -i've got it working
<ElbridgeGerry> barata: Eye candy sells. Windows Vista, anyone?
<LiENUS> barata, install beryl, defaults settings then move your mouse to the upper right hand corner and tell me beryl is nothing but eye candy
<k3ks> faemir_: i did
<tom__> barata: yes and Qzr wants to install it. any more insults for him?
<faemir_> k3ks, tried xubuntu?
<k3ks> faemir_: no
<tom__> barata: don't be rude.
<dm> Beryl is awesome LiENUS
<qwerty967> what do i type in the destination field to access ssh in grsync?
<hairulfr> barata: Beryl rules, and is useful
<faemir_> k3ks, do that, it's virtually identical to gnome but much more efficient
<barata> phuck beryl ... it's buggy ... better the old one, how you call that?
<dm> LiENUS doesnt matter if its eyecandy, eyecandy makes people awesome
<faemir_> what is the different between compiz & beryl?
<LiENUS> dm, i was giving him an example of something more than just eyecandy
<LiENUS> faemir_, beryl is a fork of compiz
<Qzr> tom__, could you tell me how to download it? i tried beryl with gnome just recently, had to reinstall ubuntu :|
<ElbridgeGerry> LiENUS: I'm running Beryl now. It's so much easier to manage a lot of open windows with it.
<dm> LiENUS ah, thats what i get for jumping into a conversation
<tom__> Qzr: what ubuntu are you running?
<k3ks> faemir_: why should i? i want a problem solved on gnome, not xubunut
<faemir_> LiENUS, i know, but what is the advantage of beryl over compiz?
<Qzr> tom__, 6.10
<jexdaw1> what is the default command in beryl when you move your mouse to the upper right? i have it disabled, and don't remember what was originally there.
<LiENUS> dm, barata  claimed beryl was nothing but eyecandy
<tom__> qzr: good :D
<faemir_> k3ks, i was just suggesting a temporary fix
<LiENUS> faemir_, whats the advantage of KDE over gnome?
<ElbridgeGerry> jexdaw1: Scales windows
<hairulfr> jexdaw1: F8
<dm> Faermir_ beryl has alot more options and is just... better
<faemir_> LiENUS, shut up :P
<LiENUS> jexdaw1, initiate window picker...
<barata> yeah ... compiz is actually better ... more stable than beryl ... it's nice to install if you happen to have an account for a kiddo
<tom__> qzr: are you using a recent nvidia card?
<saras> ;(
<k3ks> faemir_: ok, thanx but i'm useing kde anyway
<faemir_> LiENUS, the proper intergration of the kde applications :P
<Qzr> tom__, geforce go 6200
<ElbridgeGerry> I need to get qsynaptics working. Anyone have tips?
<jexdaw1> window picker is wonderful... are you claiming its useless eye candy or are you supporting beryl? (sorry, wasn't following convo)
<Yodude> hey do KDE apps work in ubuntu?
<LiENUS> barata, or if you use your computer at all
<agliv5> LiENUS, do you think it might help to reinstall the -11 kernel and rebuild qemu & kquemu?
<faemir_> k3ks, try asking someone more knowledgable to try and fix it ;) sorry :(
<ElbridgeGerry> jexdaw1: He was supporting beryl
<faemir_> Yodude, yup
<LiENUS> jexdaw1, me? i'm supporting beryl, barata  is saying beryl is useless
<Yodude> they do?
<k3ks> faemir_: ok^^ thanx for your try
<hairulfr> Yodude: Yeah, but they look real ugly
<Yodude> Great!
<Yodude> oh
<faemir_> Yodude, if you try to install, it should install the dependecies needed
<ahave> what is a good app to extract rar balls?
<LiENUS> agliv5,  i dont see the -11 kernel in updates...
<dm> barata Beryl > all :P
<trymmi> Hello, anyone good with Beryl? I've got a problem with suddenly not having frames on my windows, running Ubuntu Edgy
<tom__> qzr: i don't have an nvidia card, so i can't attest that this will work for you. http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<LiENUS> ahave, unrar
<Yodude> but why does it look ugly?
<pollywog> supermodels are useless eye candy, window managers are not useless
<k3ks> bye
<dm> supermodels are ugly
<ahave> is there one with a gui interface?
<jexdaw1> elbridge, lienus, agreed then. beryl is much more useful than i originally thought. <3
<tom__> pollywog speaks truth.
<faemir_> Yodude, what looks ugly?
<tom__> sort of.
<pollywog> dm: and that too
<barata> oh .. sorry LiENUS ... btw, can you make the desktop to change spirally toward the upper right? That should be cool to have :)))
<trymmi> Hello, anyone good with Beryl? I've got a problem with suddenly not having frames on my windows, running Ubuntu Edgy
<dm> pollywog thats not my def of beauty
<Yodude> no man eyecandy is the new operating system temptation
<dm> pollywog :)
<faemir_> trymmi, reload emerald
<hairulfr> Yodude: BEcause it doesn't integrate with gtk, inmy expereince
<Yodude> i swear for example if i show my friend a great looking OS shge would definitly want it
<ElbridgeGerry> trymmi: What faemir_ said
<Yodude> Is Beagle the search engine built into ubuntu?
<Yodude> Does the included engine index files?
<faemir_> you could spend a whole day helping people on here :\
<ElbridgeGerry> Yodude: Exactly
<ElbridgeGerry> Anyone here use qsynaptics?
<tom__> yodude: if you're running edgy it isn't built in.
<Yodude> umm
<barata> another idea for beryl .... once you click, play a 'Boom!' sound, mushroom appears, current desktop gone and desktop 2/3 appears
<Advanced> w00t, think i might be back on track, thanks for trying to help there LiENUS, depending on my opinion on ubuntu, i may be back and contributing :)
<Yodude> so does the built-in one index?
<ElbridgeGerry> All call for qsynaptics users, all call for  qsynaptics users
<Yodude> i haven't seen it indexing
<tom__> !qsynaptics | elbridgegerry
<ubotu> elbridgegerry: qsynaptics: Synaptic TouchPad configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22.0-6 (edgy), package size 66 kB, installed size 236 kB
<barata> btw .... guys .... no Ipod 80GB owner?
<ElbridgeGerry> tom_ I know what it is, I need help with it
<trymmi> Elbridgegerry: What did Faemir_ say?
<ElbridgeGerry> trymmi: Restart emerald
<trymmi> I did.
<barata> can we sync 80GB with gtkpod or whatever in linux?
<trymmi> Several times.
<tom__> barata: have you used itunes 7.... and you're trying to get it to work in linux now???
<Yodude> does it?
<ElbridgeGerry> trymmi: Try installing a theme from beryl's website and adding it to emerald.
<Yodude> barata: try Banshee Music player it's got the essentials of iTunes
<barata> I dont like crossover office
<trymmi> Elbridgegerry: Ok thanks
<ElbridgeGerry> Does iTunes not work with wine?
<barata> Yodude, do you actually use your 80GB with Banshee or just suggest me to?
<jexdaw1> i'm running gaim to use this irc and i use it a lot - how do i automatically auth upon logging in?
<linxeh> is there an edgy support/dev/package management channel ?
<ElbridgeGerry> trymmi: I'd suggest "Superhuman" in the "Ubuntu" section. Works well with default Ubuntu graphics
<LiENUS> jexdaw1,  set a password?
<atomiku-linux> I'm trying to run Enemy Territory but it crashes with this: "Received signal 11, exiting..."
<Yodude> i use windows for my ipod cuz i need the artwork i have
<Yodude> but banshee is great
<Yodude> and you can stick with iTunes from time to time but you can use banshee as your media player in linux
<ElbridgeGerry> Wait, isn't there a player for GNOME that automatically downloads album art?
<tom__> badwarr1or: i'm not registered so i can't respond. quick answer: sorry not interested.
<barata> ok ... then here is what I know about bashee ... it sucks .... use amarok
<Yodude> you can download your music from your ipod to banshee
<Yodude> barata: lol why?
<cafuego_> Yodude: gtkpod (the new one) does the artwork just fine.
<badwarr1or> tom__: for chat join in #badwarrior
<Qzr> tom__, $ sudo apt-get install xserver-xg is that the way to get xgl?
<orionrobots> Does anybody here know about running ubuntu in UML?
<tom__> omg do not use KDE programs in gnome.
<barata> 'cause bansee sucks ... mono stuff ... use amarok
<ElbridgeGerry> barata: Most of us are GNOME users. Isn't amarok a KDE application?
<LiENUS> Qzr,  what card do you have?
<hairulfr> tom__: I Agree..brrr
<barata> is this Gnome channel or KDE channel?
<tom__> barata: explain how mono stuff sucks. use f-spot and tell me that.
<perv> where is ubuntu chanel for noobs?
<atomiku-linux> I'm trying to run Enemy Territory but it crashes with this: "Received signal 11, exiting..." how can I fix this?
<jexdaw1> ermm.. more icon/theme questions. i right click a desktop icon -> properties -> then click the icon to change it. where are the new icons for the theme i just installed?
<Qzr> LiENUS, nvidia go 6200
<LiENUS> Qzr, nvidias are best used with aiglx
<Yodude> no one answered my question btw: does the built-in search function in edgy index files? if not should i install beagles instead?
<pollywog> I thought this channel was for noobs too
<trymmi> Elbridgegerry: Doesnt work.
<orionrobots> I am having a problem where it is stopping "* Starting kernel event manager...". I have an ubuntu host, and ubuntu guest.
<tom__> barata: since ubuntu installs gnome by default, you guess.
<LiENUS> i assume you're planning on using beryl...
<Qzr> yeah
<barata> you want mono or win stuff? just pay a little money and use RealBasic
<LiENUS> Qzr,  yeah, you're best bet is aiglx
<ElbridgeGerry> trymmi: Hang on a second, I'll check something in Emerald. (There's always #beryl if you're impatient)
<Qzr> could you give me a link or something on how to get it?
<barata> write your app in RealBasic for your own quick-needs ... no need mono
<BrokenSegue> anyone heard of file system errors after booting into ubuntu after hiberating windows in a dual-boot setup? Are there any fixes for this?
<LiENUS> Qzr,  it comes with xorg
<Yodude> so should i install beagle?
<Yodude> or not?
<barata> it sucks .. slow ... and just sucks
<tom__> Qzr: yeah sorry i didn't know if AIGLX worked with nvidia cards.
<nexousNET> Hi
<ElbridgeGerry> trymmi: Okay, check under the "edit themes" tab in Emerald
<tom__> Qzr: AIGLX works amazing for me, using an ati radeon 9550.
<orionrobots> There are a million and one ways to do things without forking out for RealBasic - forget that.
<LiENUS> Qzr,  are you running 6.06 or 6.10?
<nexousNET> Hi, Whenever I visit http://localhost/, it brings me to en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Localhost...
<trymmi> Elbridgegerry: ye?
<nexousNET> Any Ideas?
<tom__> barata: open up f-spot real quick and tell me it is not worth using mono.
<Qzr> LiENUS, 6.10
<tom__> Lienus: 6.10
<ElbridgeGerry> trymmi: Are the settings under "Opacity" higher than 0? (This would be too easy, if so)
<LiENUS> Qzr, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Beryl.2FAIGLX_.28Nvidia.29
<Qzr> i just installed ubuntu today, so sorry for asking so much
<atomiku-linux> I'm trying to run Enemy Territory but it crashes with this: "Received signal 11, exiting..." how can I fix this?
<tom__> Lienus: the wiki on the beryl website is probably more up to date.
<LiENUS> Qzr,  that link should tell you everything you need...
<blenderdan> can anyone help me setup my nvidia drivers?  apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common and added  "NV" in xorg.conf, but I can't get xgl to run, I can't run Blender3d because of this.
<barata> ok ... 1 more attempt .... anybody uses Linux with iPod 80GB? Can gtkpod sync movies?
<ElbridgeGerry> LiENUS: He speaks the truth
<tom__> barata: no. it can't.
<Yodude> tom_: please ansnwer me should i get beagle instead of the default search in Ubuntu?
<ElbridgeGerry> Yodude: Only if you don't like the default search
<Qzr> Is beryl and aiglx the same or?
<trymmi> Elbridgegerry: No that's not it mate
<tom__> yodude: beagle is an excellent indexing tool. I'd install it :)
<barata> why not tom__ .. did you try it already? you use itunes 7?
<ElbridgeGerry> trymmi: Yeah, that'd be too obvious.
<tom__> Qzr: AIGLX is one method beryl uses to draw the images.
<LiENUS> Qzr, aiglx is to xgl as vanilla yogurt is to unflavored yogurt
<barata> iTunes over crossover?
<trymmi> Elbridgegerry: It worked fine 2 days ago before X crashed and I had to work that shit out.
<Yodude> ok tom
<LiENUS> Qzr, both roughly equivilant  just different methods to the same end
<tom__> lol.
<tom__> barata: video support for ipods doesn't exists in linux i don't believe. and i dont own an ipod.
<ElbridgeGerry> trymmi: You may want to try in #beryl. Those guys were pretty helpful to me.
<trymmi> Will do
<barata> ok ... another speculation .... bye all
<Yodude> hey i just added a panel onto my desktop, and i set it to be transparent, so that it looks like a dock, but it seems not to be transparent it just copies the wallpaper behind it. How can i get it to be fully transparent?
<blenderdan> Hey should I check  #beryl for Nvidia driver help?
<LiENUS> Yodude,  with beryl
<tom__> yodude: mmhrmm
<agliv5> LiENUS, I do... linux-headers-2.6.17-11-* and linux-image-2.6.17-11-* in synaptic...
<barata> dont use beryl too much ... candy is also bad for the eyes, not just your teeth  ...:)))
<Yodude> but i real that beryl is beta
<orionrobots> Is there anybody here who knows anything about Ubuntu init/upstart and UML?
<Yodude> and it screw up ubuntu
<Yodude> read*
<DARKGuy> what about transset and xcompmgr ?
<ElbridgeGerry> Yodude: I'm running beryl just fine. Nothing's 'screwed up'
<Yodude> isn't Compiz better?
<LiENUS> i'm running beryl subversion... nothing screwed up...
<LiENUS> Yodude,  compiz should be able to achieve the same end..
<tom__> yodude: it is not even beta yet. its close. it is very usable though, and somewhat stable. there are just many features missing from it.
<ElbridgeGerry> Yodude: Haven't tried Compiz.
<Yodude> man if one think i like in OSes is eye candy
<faemir_> tom__: what does beryl currently have over compiz?
<Yodude> lol :-P
<ElbridgeGerry> Barata: You can still get the productivity features of beryl without the eye candy: it's highly customizable.
<Anti-Tedd> I'm on a wireless laptop, and I've heard that adhoc can cause some bandwith issues- can someone tell me how I can check if I'm on ADHOC or INFRA?
<tom__> faemir_: i believe beryl has plugins compiz doesn't have, and i think beryl has better AIGLX support, but i'm not sure.
<nexousNET> Hi, Whenever I visit http://localhost/, it brings me to en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Localhost...
<LjL> is it possible to have Xinerama split the screen into a real monitor and a VNC service (or FreeNX, or whatever is best for a Fastethernet connection)?
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, iwconfig
<albe> Hi everyone
<nexousNET> Anyone know why it isn't displaying /opt/htdocs/...
<tom__> nexousNET: do you have a webserver installed?
<PwcrLinux> Hello all, is the kernel 10 stable or use back down to 9 more stable on breezy?
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd,  run iwconfig, find your wireless card and look for the line that has "Mode:" in it
<nexousNET> tom__: yes
<albe> Anyone has experience with keyboard 6000v2 ?
<LjL> nexousNET: hahah... that must be your DNS :-) does /etc/hosts and possibly /etc/resolv.conf list localhost?
<ElbridgeGerry> GAH!
<mc44> LjL: you cant just run vnc and position it on one half of the monitor?
<PwcrLinux> 2.6.12-10-386
<Yodude> hey how can i add the "Backports" repository on Edgy?
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, it just says "managed"
<tom__> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<bytekode> quick question, does 6.10's GUI installer support resizing NTFS partitions?
<Yodude> do i need it for flash?
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd,  thats infrastructure mode
<nexousNET> LjL: give me a minute and I'll check.
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, alright...hm
<Anti-Tedd> is there a way I can switch to adhoc
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, different way of saying the same thing
<LjL> mc44: hm no, that's not what i meant... basically, i have a Windows machine with its own monitor next to me, and i'd like to have one of my Ubuntu workspaces on its monitor
<tom__> bytekode: i think if there is lots of unoccupied space around it... i don't know, i haven't used NTFS partitions in a long time.
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, adhoc is for two computers communicating directly
<LjL> mc44: in other words, dual monitor but with one of the monitors not being local
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, managed mode is for a network consisting of many computers
<mc44> LjL: ooooh right, Sicko!
<bytekode> tom__: my friend wants to try ubuntu, but his entire disk is a single NTFS partition, and i haven't used gparted in a while ;)
<ElbridgeGerry> I hate the fact that I can't make a stupid tap on the touch pad NOT register a click. Don't tell me "qsynaptics" either, the driver you need doesn't work in the the repositories and the one onsite asks me for a prerequisite I already have.
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, this is my laptop and my computer. that's it
<ElbridgeGerry> bytekode: Yes, you can resize.
<Anti-Tedd> Do you mean directly as in wired?
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, what about the internet?
<blenderdan> I realy need help.  I'v been at this all day.   after I install nvidia-glx my system still runs, but nothing that requirs xgl will run.  If I go threw the process " How to install Xgl/Compiz" on the unofficial ubuntu starter guid.   My system will give me an error and not load the GUI.
<bytekode> ElbridgeGerry: thanks
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, theres a couple million computers on that...
<Anti-Tedd> feh
<fl00d> hi
<LjL> mc44: eh, that's not all, i also want to do the vice versa, i.e. see Windows on my main screen :-P (because you know, the monitors are apart and using the keyboard and mouse of the other machine isn't too comfortable)
<tom__> bytekode: and he wants to save all his music, etc.... if the drive is completely NTFS, you're going to need a drive to back stuff up to on.
<Anti-Tedd> Well, something is causing me to have godawful download speeds on the ubuntu servers and I can't tell what it is
<jojoman02_> how do i find out what sound module my kernel has loaded for my sound card?
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, i seriously doubt its your wireless network being in managed mode
<fl00d> ive got a problem with ubuntu freezing on installation startup
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, okay. Thanks.
<LjL> jojoman02_: try  lshw -class sound  and/or  lsmod | grep snd 
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, do you have any idea what it might be?
<tom__> Anti-Tedd: lots of traffic... it happens to everyone.
<Anti-Tedd> tom_ not like this.
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, might just be the servers, try a mirror
<jojoman02_> LjL: Gracias, Thankz
<tom__> Anti-Tedd: set it up to use an ubuntu server near you.
<nexousNET> LjL: 'o127.0.0.1 localhost nexousCORE' is in hosts.
<tom__> aka a mirror as Lienus said.
<Anti-Tedd> tom__, how would one go about doing so?
<Anti-Tedd> my sources.list?
<LjL> nexousNET: is that "o" actually there or is it a typo?
<Advanced> ok, the install fails to mount on ram0 (unknown volume type), also fails to mount on dev, sys and proc. I also get the msg, "Target file system doesnt have sbin/init" then i am taken to busybox command line with "initramfs" before my type line
<Advanced> i also get "job controll turned off"
<Advanced> any clues? :S
<pollywog> Advanced: that hapened to me too
<Advanced> sorry to be such a nooby pain
<pollywog> twice
<atomiku-linux> Advanced i got that error before
<pollywog> I do not know how to fix it so I reinstalled
<atomiku-linux> was something to do with grub config
<atomiku-linux> i cant type now
<Salty> !clicknrun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clicknrun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Advanced> i cant install it in the first place lol
<atomiku-linux> one hande is honlding nose
<thekidrio> i could only get beryl svn to work on my system
<atomiku-linux> nosebleed lol
<pollywog> to prevent it I fixed fstab
<fl00d> could someone help me?
<tom__> salty: this is ubuntu, not that other distribution.
<atomiku-linux> *hand
<pollywog> I am using the old fstab format
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, how would I go about using a miror closer to me?
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, for what?
<nexousNET> LjL: yes the o is in there.
<pollywog> click n run is coming to Ubuntu
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, repos.
<pollywog> so I have heard
<Anti-Tedd> Right now i'm downloading updates
<tom__> pollywog: you're kidding me.
<LjL> nexousNET: uhm, i have no clue why - did you ever edit that file manually? anyway, remove the "o", it has no place there
<Advanced> i dont even know what fstab is
<Advanced> ;-;
<pollywog> it will be an option
<Anti-Tedd> And my speeds are godawful- fluxuating from actual bits to about 12kb/s
<Advanced> in?
<tom__> pollywog: they sell software available for free and make a profit. its horrible.
<Anti-Tedd> (My connection is cable.)
<nexousNET> LjL: no I never have, but okay.
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, one sec
<Anti-Tedd> Thanks a lot. I appreciate it.
<pollywog> tom: yes but they offer easy configuation and proprietary drivers
<zyth> tom__, no, the free software is free, the commercial software you pay for
<LjL> nexousNET: well, it's a trivial thing, and yet if you are very sure you never edited that file, it sounds suspicious somewhat...
<fl00d> can someone tell me why my ubuntu is freezing on intital startup? i havent even installed it yet
<mc44> tom__: that may well be true, but its offtopic for this channel
<nexousNET> LjL: how do I change it from read-only?
<faemir_> tom__: so when looking for stable I should use compiz instead?
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, hit alt+f2 type in "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" without the quotes
<LjL> nexousNET: wait, don't change it yet
<riley> !java
<Yodude> so what good games is there for ubuntu?
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nexousNET> LjL: okay.
<LjL> nexousNET: do an  ls -l /etc/hosts  - when was it last modified?
<Salty> haha i started war
<pollywog> Advanced: I would reinstall but before you upgrade, save a backup of /etc/fstab
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, coulda just said "open up sources.list" ;)
<Yodude> i was thinking of getting kbattleship
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, are you in the usa or canada?
<tom__> faemir_: i don't know i don't use compiz, but i can tell you this: beryl is very stable for me.
<faemir_> tom__: (and what is the objective of the fork of beryl btw)
<Yodude> or scroched3D
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, USA, new york to be exact.
<mc44> !games | Yodude
<faemir_> tom__: ok
<ubotu> Yodude: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<elyon> I'm having an issue.  I've copied my previous ~/.mozilla folder from KDE into Gnome, but firefox doesn't seem to recognize it.  Are those settings stored in a different location under gnome?
<faemir_> tom__: bit of a memory whore when everything is turned on though :P
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, add us. to the front of each host like "archive.ubuntu.org"
<tom__> faemir_: just don't expect to be playing games or watching high res videos.
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd,  so its us.archive.ubuntu.org
<Trini_Man> hi every one
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd,  and security.ubuntu.org is us.security.ubuntu.org
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, that's already there.
<pollywog> and make certain you copy the old fstab over the new one after you upgrade to the latest kernel image
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, then you're already using us only...
<Trini_Man> i juss did an update in ubuntu 6.10 and i got this error "Failed to Load Nvidia Kernel module "
<shatrat> faemir_, the purpose of the fork was to include a lot of changes that compiz was slow about adopting.
<pollywog> I did that and it saved me from a 3rd disaster
<nexousNET> LjL: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 254 2007-02-09 17:53 /etc/hosts
<Trini_Man>  i juss did an update in ubuntu 6.10 and i got this error "Failed to Load Nvidia Kernel module "
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd,  lemme see if theres a way to narrow it down further
<LjL> LiENUS: are you sure? i thought security had only one mirror - that being security.ubuntu.com (not .org)
<fl00d> jesus is someone gonna help me? ive been waiting 5 mins for a response
<Trini_Man> how do i fix this
<alienseer23> if I mount using this "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop '/tmp/kde-alienseer23/k3b_image.iso'  /media/ndtools" how do I unmount?
<LjL> nexousNET: so it was modified two days ago at about 6pm, do you recall doing anything special at that time?
<LiENUS> LjL, good point its .com not .org
<Qzr> LiENUS,you know what windowsmanager does this fellow use: http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM ?
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, thanks.
<mc44> !patience | fl00d
<ubotu> fl00d: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> LiENUS: but also there's no us. in front of it i think
<Trini_Man>  i juss did an update in ubuntu 6.10 and i got this error "Failed to Load Nvidia Kernel module "
<faemir_> shatrat, thanks :)
<nexousNET> LjL: I had previously tried compiling my own server by myself, But I'm now using Xampp for Linux because it wasn't working,.
<LjL> Trini_Man: you have installed nvidia drivers from third parties, yes? you need to update those
<tom__> fl00d: most people help if they know the answer, but if you don't get an answer its probably because nobody knows.
<zyth> Trini_Man, if you updated your kernel you need to rebuild and reinstall the nvidia kernel module
<LiENUS> LjL, you're right heh just checked against the source-omatic
<hairulfr> fl00d: Jeus, chill
<LiENUS> Qzr, prolly emerald
<Trini_Man> zyth: how do i do this ?
<LiENUS> Qzr,  it looks like emerald and beryl to me
<tom__> Qzr: emerald is installed with beryl.
<alienseer23> how do I unmount an image mounted using "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loopexample.iso  /mount/place/" ??
<Trini_Man> install nvidia common
<jojoman02_> LjL: how do i get the name i use in the alsa config? is there an easier way to get it (i'm trying to make a guide to help with a problem) like "snd-via82xx" directly after a command (with the current sound card)
<fl00d> ive chilled for 5 minutes... recognition would have been satisfactory
<zyth> Trini_Man, same way you installed it in the frist place? I dunno I don't have an nvidia card
<LjL> nexousNET: uhm, ok then i guess it's probably xampp that did it... ok, anyway, that /etc/hosts files is not "read-only", it's simply owned by root with write permissions for root only -- and it should stay that way
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, I'm guessing there's no better way to narrow it down
<mc44> fl00d: as you can see the channle is very busy
<Trini_Man> zyth: ehh i have tried everything
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd,  nop
<dariliaz> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr
<tom__> fl00d: theres 1000 people in here. demanding a response is unreasonable for you to ask.
<Trini_Man> zyth: i going and give it one last try
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd,  the most you can do is us... you could try ca?
<LjL> nexousNET: just edit it with root privileges:  gksudo gedit /etc/hosts , or sudo nano /etc/hosts  if you're from a console
<Trini_Man> zyth:brb
<zyth> Trini_Man, good luck
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, alright, thanks a lot. I have to find what's wrong here, because it can't be the server
<Anti-Tedd> I mean, it's pitifully slow and I'm on cable
<tom__> fl00d: now since it's been a while, try asking your problem again. maybe somebody does know, but didn't see your question.
<negen> any one having problems with saved passwords in firefox ?
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd,  someitmes cable is slow
<ahave> i tried to do an aptitude install for unrar, and got this mesage:  E: Couldn't find package untat-free
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, it's not sometimes, it's always
<Anti-Tedd> And just when I'm downloading from the repos
<negen> seems one of the newest updates broke something
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd,  try removing us.
<Anti-Tedd> OK
<ahave> is there a better way of obtaining unrar?
<tom__> fl00d: but remember expecting anything from volunteers isn't nice ;)
<jojoman02_> ahave: you spelled unrar as untat
<LiENUS> ahave, than?
<bl4cktone> Hey guys, what's up
<fl00d> ubuntu LiveCD freezes when I try and run it from restart. Any ideas why? lol tom :P
<Malmsdoom> hi...i need help with evolution...i have to enter my gpg-passwd every time i write an email...that drives me crazy... is there a better solution?
<ahave> than using aptitude?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b imbecile!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<auTONYmous> Anybody have an opinion about the Linspire Click'N'Run/Canonical announcement
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<pollywog> untat sounds like a dermatology precedure
<tom__> fl00d: how much memory do you have?
<hairulfr> ahave: Synaptic?
<ahave> doe, yea. i did spell it wrong
<mc44> auTONYmous: that is offtopic for this channel
<jojoman02_> auTONYmous: yeah, it won't bring ubuntu down, and i don't think anyone will use it
<floobit> any advice on HAL failing and not being able to access user permissions?  should I wipe and start over?
<tom__> fl00d: the live cd requres at least 256MB of memory.
<ahave> idk, what is synaptic?
<ahave> ill google nvm
<fl00d> 256
<auTONYmous> mc44: why so?
<faemir_> general question: what is the difference between using 'apt-get' & 'aptitude'
<mc44> auTONYmous: this is for support :) see #ubuntu-offtopic for other discussions
<tom__> fl00d: you weren't installing any programs or downloading files while using the livecd were you? remember these things take up memory.
<alienseer23> can anyone help me, please? I need to know how to unmount an iso image mounted using loop?
<negen> synaptic is a package manager i  think is what it is called
<jojoman02_> faemir_: aptitude doesn't have Super Cow Powers and has a GUI
<hairulfr> ahave: Synaptic Package Manger in  "Administration"
<Qzr> last time i installed beryl i just followed http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<fl00d> Tom: Nope I restarted comp so nothing else could be running except CD
<floobit> synaptic is a gui that is a frontend for  apt-get
<tom__> alienseer23: add the disk mount thing to your panel, you can unmount it very easily that way.
<kritical> alienseer23, `sudo umount /mount/point'
<faemir_> jojoman02_: but when i use terminal and want to install something, is there a difference in using either?
<tom__> fl00d: are you trying to install ubuntu with the livecd?
<alienseer23> I will try, it keeps telling me it failed, that loop os not mounted
<tom__> fl00d: try the alternate installation cd.
<Malmsdoom> hi...i need help with evolution...i have to enter my gpg-passwd every time i write an email...that drives me crazy... is there a better solution?
<KrakensDen> Trini_Man, did you install the nvidia driver manually?
<auTONYmous> mc44: alright, I'll bend...since nobody's actually in the offtopic channel...
<tom__> fl00d: it requires less memory because it doesn't boot a live session.
<jojoman02_> faemir_: i don't think it makes that big of a diff, i head read (not sure) that aptitude handles dependancies better but i'm unsure of that, apt-get works just fine for me
<fl00d> Tom: yes. It says to reboot so I reboot and then ubuntu screen loads and asks if I want to try/install ubuntu I click that one and then it loads for a few minites and then freezes
<mc44> auTONYmous: er.. there is 133 people in there
<knovak> Anyone know what software I could use to capture screen movement, and make it into a video, so I can show off my desktop and such?
<tom__> Malmsdoom: enable the " remember password" function
<faemir_> jojoman02_: okay, because on some website that told you how to install kde on ubuntu (etc) it said to always use aptitude because it made uninstalling much easier or something :S
<billybob> anyone here run XFS file system, or have run it for long periods of time ?
<auTONYmous> mc44...hmm...musta typoed...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.101.118.182]  by LjL
<tom__> fl00d: install ubuntu using the alternate cd, it uses less memory, you'll probably have more success.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81.214.42.249]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.99.137.81]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@202.163.81.118]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@spc1-brmb3-0-0-cust259.bagu.broadband.ntl.com]  by LjL
<alienseer23> eh, me stoopid poodle, had wrong syntax...thanks for humoring my moment of ignorance
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.233.82]  by LjL
<Malmsdoom> tom__: yes i did that...but it only works until the next retart of evolution ^^
<fl00d> Tom: Which is the alternate CD? my friend downloaded it for me because my internet is slow and I have low bandwit
<LiENUS> billybob,  im running xfs on my laptop and my server
<tom__> Malmsdoom: then feel happy your emails are nice and private :D
<alienseer23> next stoopid question: do I mount it to a specific point (an iso image) if I want to play it as a dvd? (which point?)
<tom__> fl00d: you want ubuntu dapper right? 6.06??
<billybob> LiENUS: how reliable is it, i set up a XFS moutn yesterday, and man, its fast, but reliability is mroe of a concern
<fl00d> Tom: yes
<glundberg> has anyone had a problem with kubuntu hanging during reboot?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip68-98-115-222.ph.ph.cox.net]  by LjL
<LiENUS> billybob,  i havent had any issues with it on my laptop...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dh75-136.xnet.hr]  by LjL
<tom__> alienseer23: i think mplayer can read iso files.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-53-210-34.hsd1.tn.comcast.net]  by LjL
<billybob> LiENUS: how long have you had it on your laptop ?
<Crescendo> It seems like a good number of Java applets crash Firefox on Ubuntu, but not other Linux OSes - http://gwing.net/chat.php and http://ac3.metawerx.net - any ideas on how to resolve this?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Malmsdoom> tom__: *sigh  ...the passwd is very long ^^ ... in kontact gpg-agent does the job
<LiENUS> billybob, ~ a month
<mc44> LjL: finished? :)
<alienseer23> mplayer isn't friendly with my .asoundrc file
<tom__> fl00d: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#lts
<fl00d> Tom: maybe though it could be because its an old pc trying to run. 500mhz celeron d
<tom__> choose where you live, and download the alternate image.
<billybob> LiENUS: basically, right now, Im moving all my important data from USB< to my 6.10 CLI server
<Malmsdoom> perhaps i try sylpheed
<tom__> Malmsdoom: its the gnome keymanager handling your password..
<jojoman02_> faemir_: yeah well if the website said it i'm sure they had a legit reason, use aptitude...
<fl00d> Tom: thats the one my friend downloaded for me
<LiENUS> billybob, backups are still important
<dimeotane> any truecrypt useers around?
<billybob> LiENUS: whcih also involves moving the drives from USB enclosures, to into the server its self
<tom__> fl00d: the alternate one?
<billybob> LiENUS: yeah, well this IS my backup ;)
<fl00d> Tom: yes
<LiENUS> billybob,  reliability wont protect you from an accidental rm -rf /
<Malmsdoom> tom__: no...does evo. need a  connection?
<billybob> LiENUS: hence why these drives are only mounted when i need the data ;)
<tom__> malmsdoom: no it has an offline mode
<tom__> fl00d: i don't know what to say.
<ahave> hmm.. still trying to unrar a 'rar'... i did the apt-get install on unrar-free but it seems to fail on extraction?
<LiENUS> billybob, or hackers...
<billybob> LiENUS: and as far as 'accidental' rm -rf / lol, man . . .that would never happen ;)
<atomiku-linux> I'm trying to run Enemy Territory but it crashes with this: "Received signal 11, exiting..." how can I fix this?
<fl00d> Tom: I think its just my computer now. Its old and slow
<tom__> ahave: is it passworded....
<LiENUS> billybob, it happens...
<RPO> anyone know how to backup the boot sector and parition table?
<ahave> tom__,  i dont think so.. it didnt ask for one
<billybob> LiENUS: anyone 'accidentally' rm -rf / gets what they deserve ;)
<Malmsdoom> tom__: hmm thats worth a try...thx
<faemir_> jojoman02_: it is only 1 more letter long :P
<tom__> atomiku-linux: read on the ememy territory bug site see if theres any info there.
<LiENUS> sometimes youl'l type "rm -rf files *" isntead of "rm -rf files*"
<LiENUS> billybob,  and that one happens a lot
<hairulfr> ahave: Multiverse has a un-free unrar
<billybob> LiENUS: im very carefull not to do that
<hairulfr> *an
<billybob> LiENUS: only time ive issued a command like that, was on purpose, just to see what would happen ;)
<ahave> un-free? i dont think i like the sound of that..
<atomiku-linux> ive chekced
<negen> that is the one you need
<glundberg> has anyone had a problem with ubuntu hanging during reboot?
<billybob> ie i was goign to reinstall anyhow
<hairulfr> ahave: as not opensource
<tom__> ahave: its not really unfree.... it has an unlimited trial period,...
<Fraj> hi
<tom__> and rarlabs does release their sources.
<linxeh> billybob: rm -rfv / as root is actually quite fun. its amusing to see just what fails and when :D
<billybob> LiENUS: anyhow, XFS is journaling, was just hoping someone might share some experience wit hthe matter
<Fraj> how can i uninstall ubuntu?
<ahave> tom_, does it expire to the point where i can no longer use it?
<dimeotane> I'm looking for a program to password protect / encrypt my folder of business stuff.  any suggestions?
<negen> ahave no
<fl00d> Tom: I'm going to try re-partioning my drive. Delete all my other OS's. Ive only got 4GB left
<faemir_> question: what do i type into terminal to unzip .7zs?
<tom__> billybob: why are you running xfs over ext3?
<tom__> ahave: nope.
<billybob> LiENUS: its been my experience, that when something is fast, that normally things often dont always work reliably
<Fraj> how can i uninstall ubuntu?
<dimeotane> fl00d: it's always a nice feeling to finally clean out that other crappy OS
<comster> how can I stop the gui login from coming up at boot?  It just started launching it again for no reason.
<tom__> Fraj: install something else over it.
<billybob> tom__: because its much faster than ext3 + samba
<mon^rch> just love ntfs-3g!
<ahave> is it better than unrar-free?
<faemir_> fraj: wipe the partition
<LiENUS> billybob, xfs has been in linux ~ 6 years
<Fraj> faemir_ how do i do that
<LiENUS> it was originally designed 12 years ago
<hanso> hey. when I install a new kernel (linux-generic package) how do I boot into that kernel and not the old. is apt-get dist-upgrade enough?
<Fraj> as it wont even let me boot from a bootable cd
<agliv_> LiENUS, would you suggest trying -11 or -10?
<alienseer23> !k3b
<billybob> tom__: XFS +samba give me ~50MB/s network trasfers, thats pretty good compared to ext3 + samba, which is around ~10MB/s slower
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<LiENUS> agliv_, i dont know i dont see -11 in updates yet...
<fl00d> dimeotane: yes windows is boring. one thing, how can I repartition? the only way I know is to use windows install cd
<faemir_> Fraj: using a partition manager - there is a free one in ubuntu
<Fraj> whats it called?
<faemir_> Fraj: called gnome partition manager or gparted
<ElbridgeGerry> Fraj: gparted
<Fraj> thanks
<Fraj> :)
<tom__> billybob: well if that 10mb/s is worth any hassles you experience, go for it.
#ubuntu 2007-02-13
<dimeotane> fl00d: you can use gparted in the live ubuntu cd
<linxeh> is there any good dvd iso recording software for linux?
<billybob> tom__: thing is, i havent experienced any problems
<RPO> greetings, does anyone know how to backup boot sector & partition table in Ubuntu?
<fl00d> dimeotane:how?
<tom__> bilybob: then you're golden
<negen> there is plenty of good dvd software for linux
<dimeotane> you can delete the NTFS partition you don't want to make empty space
<negen> but i dont know what you mean dvd iso recorder
<billybob> tom__: basically, i was just lookign for feedback,from people who have used it, that is all :)
<negen> that makes no since to me
<gravelBad> hi all; tomcat ubuntu 6.10 question here
<tom__> linxeh: check out gnome-files.org as a guide, then install those programs in synaptic
<ElbridgeGerry> I'm off, folks.
<negen> *sense
<ElbridgeGerry> See you all.
<dimeotane> negen.. gnome baker is good
<fl00d> dimeotane: I meen how to get to gpartition?
<ElbridgeGerry> Thanks for the help.
<high-freq> net
<dimeotane> when you boot using the ubuntu edgy live cd
<spinster> somebody here can help me ?
<agliv_> LiENUS, I must have different repositiories then, caus sytaptic shows me both linux-image-2.6.17-11-* and linux-headers-2.6.17-11-*
<dimeotane> you can also download a gparted live boot cd... a very handy tool to have on hand
<linxeh> tom__: many thanks - this is the first time ive tried to burn a dvd iso in linux in 10 years, and I find out cdrecord doesnt do it without paying :o
<fl00d> Ok well I'm off I will go try it. Thanks for your help you 2 ;)
<ahave> well, unrar-free doesnt seem to want to work with me.. so how do i go about gettings multiverse's unrar?
<DarK_007> hello
<tom__> linxeh: oh you just want to burn an iso... use gnomebaker
<fl00d> later guys and thanks xD
<dimeotane> linx: you can rightclick an DVD iso file on the ubuntu desktop and burn it
<tom__> !multiverse | ahave
<ubotu> ahave: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<DarK_007> heyyyyyy
<negen> burning dvd iso is nearly the same as burning a cd iso k3b will also burn iso's
<RPO> where is GBACKUP?
<crackintosh> Does anyone know of a wireless USB dongle that works out of the box?
<nexousNET> Hi, How do I add my current user to have access to all permissions for /opt/lampp/htdocs ?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi anybody got listen 0.5 beta to work
<Redhammer_the_Ol> properly
<Redhammer_the_Ol> on edgy
<tom__> k3b is a dirty KDE program though. Doesn't work well in a gnome envirnment.
<LiENUS> crackintosh, define "out of the box"
<negen> i have no problems but dont burn very much
<auTONYmous> tom_: you beat me to it
<CupCakeMaster> Hello, i have a lil problem
<LiENUS> crackintosh, is downloading drivers for ndiswrapper acceptable?
<dimeotane> LiENUS: my guess is... he means you plug the sucker in while running ubuntu and it works... idiot proof
<CupCakeMaster> when browing with firefox the scrolling seem to be very very choppy
<RPO> can Ubuntu create a bootable boot sector & partition table recovery disk?
<CupCakeMaster> and way to fit this
<crackintosh> something that does not require configuration for use on linux.
<youkilldkennedy> Anyone know why Azureus will not minimize to my system tray?
<LiENUS> dimeotane,  windows never does that... and its generallly "idiot proof"
<crackintosh> i've got bigger fish to fry today, i dont want to spend time on it
<agliv_> LiENUS, should I pastebin my repositories list?
<negen> frying big fish is tricky sometimes they burn befor fully cooked
<doofy2> is the performace of software raid pretty good? I have two western digital raptors and was thinking of putting them on raid 0. Would this increase me read/write performace?
<dimeotane> LiENUS: more like it was made by idiots  =p
<billybob> LiENUS: except, when accompanied with an idiot, windows machines keep me in business ;)
<nexousNET> !chmod
<ahave> will un archiving tool such as ARK, designed to work in a KDE, work in my gnome?
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<youkilldkennedy> Anyone know why Azureus will not minimize to my system tray?
<vrtical> Hi, I'm a newb trying to boot in framebuffer mode on dapper.  setting video=i810fb at the boot prompt doesn't work, it still boots in text mode.  Am unsure how to proceed.
<crackintosh> ahave: probably
<LiENUS> dimeotane, actually... ms developers are quite inteligent
<tom__> youkilldkennedy: we heard you last time
<dimeotane> yea forsure...
<hairulfr> youkilldkennedy: Is it important for you to use azureus? If not, try freeloader, IMO it's better
<auTONYmous> CupCakeMaster: Edit > Preferences > Advanced > turn on "Smooth Scrolling"
<dimeotane> but i love to hammer the competition
<CupCakeMaster> did alredddi
<tom__> youkilldkennedy: probably because azereus is not designed to work in gnome.
<LiENUS> dimeotane, look at it this way...
<CupCakeMaster> and yet stil lvery choopy
<negen> do you have a notifaction area in your pannel
<LiENUS> how often do you see a ms developer on irc?
<youkilldkennedy> Hairulfr, not important, just used to it.
<agliv_> youkilldkennedy, perhaps a problem with java? have the newest version installed?
<dimeotane> LiENUS: personally I get a bit tired of the VIRI and the EULAs, and the serials, and the subscrition fees... sooooooo
<LiENUS> and how much time have you wasted on irc today?
<billybob> LiENUS: i see them on IRC every day
<LiENUS> billybob, err where?
<hairulfr> youkilldkennedy: Then get freeloader :) Faster as well (a cooler name too)
<youkilldkennedy> agliv_: Yep, newest versions, checked that before coming here.
<auTONYmous> CupCakeMaster: Is scrolling choppy in any other apps?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> anybody can provide help with listen 0.5 beta
<LiENUS> billybob, you just killed my logic :/
<youkilldkennedy> hairulfr: I'll check that out then, thanks.
<dimeotane> LiENUS: it's just less complicated to say, "made by idiots for idiots"
<Redhammer_the_Ol> it does not take in my 0.4 library
<linuxnewbie756> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<linuxnewbie756> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<linuxnewbie756> checking for gawk... no
<linuxnewbie756> checking for mawk... mawk
<linuxnewbie756> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<linuxnewbie756> checking for style of include used by make... GNU
<linuxnewbie756> checking for gcc... gcc
<LiENUS> billybob,  my name is inigo montoyo you killed my logic, prepare to die
<Redhammer_the_Ol> nor my podcasts
<billybob> LiENUS: then again, i know a couple of MS devs, on IRC< that ive known since beforethey worked for MS ;)
<CupCakeMaster> yes
<hairulfr> youkilldkennedy: No problem :)
<tom__> youkilldkennedy: try using the torrent program that ships with ubuntu. it works all the time.
<linuxnewbie756> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<linuxnewbie756> See `config.log' for more details
<glundberg> has anyone had a problem with ubuntu hanging during reboot?
<CupCakeMaster> for example this chat as it moves down
<linuxnewbie756> how can i fix that?
<negen> Linuxmint might have somthing going if poeple want a turnkey style of ubuntu
* billybob ducks
<CupCakeMaster> its not smooth at all
<LiENUS> billybob, ah, thats different
<agliv_> youkilldkennedy, can you restart and autoupdate?
<auTONYmous> CupCakeMaster:  Well, IRC scrolling and firefox scrolling are two different animals...
<CupCakeMaster> well i would liek tof ix the firefox one
<LiENUS> billybob, i mean you dont see ms developers randomly on irc, you dont see sun developers randomly on irc, you dont see ibm developers randomly on irc
<dimeotane> l8r sk8rs
<billybob> LiENUS: one is a game dever, the other was, but went to work for them for a different reason
<youkilldkennedy> agliv_: Yeah
<CupCakeMaster> that is my main problem
<LiENUS> these 3 groups have one thing in common
<billybob> err , different job type
<LiENUS> they are all VERY smart
<pollywog> how do I know whether I should run a generic kernel image or 386?
<pollywog> both seem to work
<LiENUS> the only thing really seperating them is the management
<auTONYmous> CupCakeMaster: *shrug* could be anything from vid drivers, to mouse driver, to the mouse itself. Hard to say
<billybob> yes, they are, you dont go work for MS, and not knowing wtf you  are doing, thats for sure
<linuxnewbie756> i am trying to compile a program from source, but this pops up
<linuxnewbie756> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<linuxnewbie756> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<linuxnewbie756> checking for gawk... no
<linuxnewbie756> checking for mawk... mawk
<linuxnewbie756> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<linuxnewbie756> checking for style of include used by make... GNU
<atomiku-linux> is there a way to see what hardware is plugged in the computer so i can get the name of my graphics card?
<linuxnewbie756> checking for gcc... gcc
<linuxnewbie756> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<linuxnewbie756> See `config.log' for more details
<nikin> does anyone know a good guide how to scale Xubuntu for lowend systems? (P2 400 / 128MB RAM)
<pollywog> newbie please don't flood
<agliv_> youkilldkennedy, and what happens when you click the x in the upper right of the window?
<CupCakeMaster> well scrolling a document i get no problems
<CupCakeMaster> but on firefox and opera i do
<youkilldkennedy> agliv_: Not responding and I must force quit.
<billybob> LiENUS: pretty much, ANYONE who works for, or works on, any project revolving around an OS< or its internals,has to be pretty smart
<pollywog> newbie are you installing vmware?
<agliv_> youkilldkennedy, you do have 2.5.0.4, correct?
<CupCakeMaster> and if it were to be my videocard wher eexactly would i find the driver for me "nvidia geforce 6150 LE"
<atomiku-linux> is there a way to see what hardware is plugged in the computer so i can get the name of my graphics card?
<billybob> LiENUS: i consider myself a fairly decent hobbyiest programmer, and I dotn think i could hack it
<pollywog> atomiku-linux: lspci
<atomiku-linux> pollywog: thanks
<djm62> excuse me, X appears to be unresponsive on my ubuntu laptop: how on earth do I restart gdm politely?
<Hairy> :)
<LiENUS> billybob, its not as bad as it seems...
<pollywog> djm62: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<atomiku-linux> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3]  (rev a3)
<LiENUS> billybob,  granted its been a few years since i've done that kind of stuff...
<thekidrio> djm62:  sudo /etc/initi.d/gdm restart
<atomiku-linux> so its a nvidia! Excellent!
<LiENUS> but when i was doing it before i was 15
<djm62> d'oh
<mycologist> has anyone managed to get a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 Value to work with ubuntu?
<thekidrio> err yeah what pollywog said hehe
<atomiku-linux> Ill be able to get drivers for this then play my game! :D
<youkilldkennedy> agliv_: Finding version number hard to find. one second.
<djm62> thx all, it's been a while... I thought init had disappeared
<billybob> LiENUS: well, ive actually 'researched' writting my own OS, a few times, and no, its not that bad, its just that I dont ALWAYS feel like coding, as a matter of a fact, its been a few months since ive coded anythign
<pollywog> atomiku-linux: I just did sudo apt-get install glx
<agliv_> youkilldkennedy, help->version...
<pollywog> atomiku-linux: I just did 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<atomiku-linux> Okay dude, thanks. Installing glx now
<atomiku-linux> oh
<atomiku-linux> nvidia-glx? okay
<pollywog> atomiku-linux: I just did 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<pollywog> yes like that nvidia-glx
<LiENUS> granted when i was doing that i wasnt drugged out of my mind like they keep me now :/
<atomiku-linux> Installing now :P
<youkilldkennedy> agliv_: It's not there, but I found it. 2.5.0.0
<CupCakeMaster> where can i find the driver for my nvidia video card
<billybob> LiENUS: for one localization is a PITA, then talkign about multiple different hardware platforms, man, thats a lot of work.
<atomiku-linux> If my game works ill be very happy
<gravelBad> regarding tomcat 5.5 and 6.10 from universe repositories and I'm getting this error: WARNING: error instantiating 'org.apache.juli.ClassLoaderLogManager' referenced by java.util.logging.manager, class not found
<gravelBad> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.juli.ClassLoaderLogManager not found
<gravelBad>    <<No stacktrace available>>
<tom__> !nvidia | cupcakemaster
<ubotu> cupcakemaster: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RPO> Can you upgrade 32-bit ubuntu to 64-bit ubuntu?
<LiENUS> billybob, if you want to write your own os, go embedded
<tom__> !pastebin| gravelbad
<ubotu> gravelbad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LiENUS> billybob, i wrote code for the sega dreamcast...
<pukekoe> why is there no inittab in /etc on dapper ?
<LiENUS> RPO, that sounds like a horrible idea
<djm62> 68000 ftw!
<billybob> LiENUS: sounds like fun.
<LiENUS> pukekoe,  i have one...
<tom__> Lienus: a good business decision i bet ;) lol
<mycologist> is there a page on how to get different sound cards to work with ubuntu? i have an Audigy 2 Value
<ahave> does ubuntu have a built in VNC that i can use to connect to a VNC server running on win2k?
<tom__> ahave: yes
<pukekoe> LiENUS: ? why don't i ?
<agliv_> youkilldkennedy, try updating to the newest version...
<rob5> if i have a single drive with my data on it and decided I wanted to add an additional drive and setup RAID1, do I have to reformat the first drive with all my data on it and reinstall or would the second drive automatically 'mirror' the content on the first one?
<atomiku-linux> Hmmm.... still doenst work
<ahave> tom_, named?
<tom__>  !vnc | ahave
<ubotu> ahave: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<LiENUS> billybob, my current project revolves around a standardized x86 system... all of generation 1 be exactly the same, all of generation 2 will be exactly the same.
<billybob> apt-cache search VNC . . .
<LiENUS> billybob, greatly simplifies things if you pick the hardware rather than letting your users
<LiENUS> although its still giving me fits :/
<billybob> LiENUS:can you elaborate, or do you have an NDAin effect ?
<billybob> NDA in effect*
<billybob> LiENUS: who do yo uwork for ?
<LiENUS> billybob, myself?
<mycologist> can anyone help me with a sound card issue? i've spent 2 hours on this :(
<billybob> LiENUS: you seem unsure of that ;)
<LiENUS> billybob, i'm a business major in college
<LiENUS> billybob, have several products, am working on investors now
<gravelBad> tomcat bug on 6.10 with gij: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5489/ involves org.apache.juli.ClassLoaderLogManager
<billybob> LiENUS: anyhow, yeah indies are few and far inbetween any more, but i know a few sucsessful ones
<ahave> any XChat users here?
<hanso> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<billybob> from IRC of course.
<tom__> billybob: you're kidding
<LiENUS> billybob, actually im trying to incorporate asap
<LjL> !upgrade > hanso    (hanso, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hairulfr> LiENUS: I designing a gun, interested?
<RPO> Can anyone help me with some ubuntu questions?
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<spinster> hello how to install adobe flashplayer 9 ?
<spinster> can somebody tell me ?
<spinster> a
<LjL> !flash > spinster    (spinster, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LiENUS> hairulfr, haha i'm not sure im technically allowed to have guns...
<RPO> Where is gparted?
<billybob> tom__: im talkign abtu single devers, who actuall sell, and make good amoutns of monies, not the average joe, like me, who writes their own stuff whe nthey feellike it
<gravelBad> Can i pay some one for support? I've tried to get contacted from the official support team twice and no luck
<pukekoe> is it ok to create an inittab if one does not exit ( dapper) ?
<tom__> billybob: ohh if you want to talk about profits hehehe i know lots of devs who don't make money ;)
<LjL> pukekoe: uh... your *Dapper* doesn't have inittab? i'd understand if it were Edgy, but
<pukekoe> eeek it is an edgy
<billybob> tom__: yes, but making a confotable living isnt nessisarily a bad thing
<LjL> RPO: don't know, but why don't you just do Alt+F2 and type "gparted" (if you have it installed, that is)
<spinster> LjL, ok
<th_> why is there no Mplayer package in ubuntu?
<billybob> comfortable
<LiENUS> pukekoe, edgy and dapper are different
<hairulfr> LiENUS: No no, I mean the manufacturing and selling of guns :)
* billybob needs to slow his fingers down some
<LjL> pukekoe: well then it's ok to create it, but it will be almost totally ignored.
<LjL> !upstart > pukekoe    (pukekoe, see the private message from Ubotu)
<RootSnatch> hey I have proftpd installed, and I am getting a lot of brute force attacks on my the ftp server, what is the best way to stop those, I do run iptables
<RPO> LjL, tried it, didn't work, and I can find gsearch tool either
<RPO> can=cannot
<pukekoe> LjL : ta
<th_> RootSnatch, to change the port that proftpd is listening on :)
<LjL> pukekoe: the only think that will be taken into account, as far as i know, is the default runlevel, if you set one in inittab
<billybob> RootSnatch: add those hosts to host.deny ?
<LjL> RPO: but do you have it installed?
<RPO> and I can't find Gbackup either
<RootSnatch> I need to stay on the same port
<LjL> RPO: type "apt-cache policy gparted", does it show it as installed?
<RPO> LjL, I thought gparted installed by default
<RootSnatch> and i want to add the hosts automaticlly
<RootSnatch> not manually
<Lionheart> Hey, I have a quick question. In the character map it says "U+00A9", what keys do I press to get that symbol?
<LjL> RPO: not sure, i'm on Kubuntu
<billybob> RootSnatch: im sure you could write a scrpt, or have someone write one for you.
<RPO> LjL, yes
<andre> hey guys
<flounder> i'm having some trouble getting a dvd-rw drive up and running...if anyone can help out let me know
<agliv_> youkilldkennedy,
<RPO> LjL, sorry, no it's not
<nikin> is there a way to downgrade my PC for a time... i want to try some programs, how they run on low end maschines
<agliv_> youkilldkennedy, still there or trying to update?
<LjL> RPO: then  sudo apt-get install gparted 
<LiENUS> nikin, the most you could do is remove a ram chip if you have more than one
<LjL> nikin: use a virtual machine...
<LjL> !virtualizers > nikin    (nikin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LiENUS> heh or that
<th_> nikin if you remove cache from the BIOS it will be really slow...
<andre> I've got a weird problem with ubuntu.  after I leave the computer alone for a short period it stops responding.  even if I leave it alone at the login screen it'll stop responding there.... help! what is going on?
<LjL> nikin: try qemu if you want something slow ;)
<LiENUS> LjL,  bochs is slower..
<tyler_> hey all I just installed a new wifi card in my desktop and I don't know how to activate it anyhelp?
<LiENUS> actually qemu is quite fast...
<billybob> RootSnatch: anyhow, a script that say monitors attempts to log in, and failures within a certain amoutn of time, get written to hosts.deny, or something
<tom__> i have no problems with qemu.
<LiENUS> LjL,  i believe bochs will let you lock it at a certain speed...
<LjL> LiENUS: well, it's slow compared to programs that use the native CPU
<tom__> yeah of course.
<LiENUS> nikin, your computer isnt a laptop is it?
<AncientMartian> Rather new to this Ubuntu, none of the USB devices are working or seen from what i can tell....any ideas?
<Fuori_dal_Tunnel> salve
<atomiku-linux> So... is there some sort of nvidia config command then?
<th_> nikin, if you just want something simple then run this command a few times in the shell: " ( while true; do echo > /dev/null; done ) &"
<Fuori_dal_Tunnel> hi to all
<gravelBad> anyone able to help with a tomcat installation issue on 6.10 server?
<LjL> LiENUS: that's quite possible, as it was meant to be more of an "IBM emulator" than a "virtual machine" (not that there is a difference, just one of intents...)
<Fuori_dal_Tunnel> help for italian user?
<atomiku-linux> I tried this:
<billybob> RootSnatch: ive never used proftpd, but perhaps it eve nhas that functionality built in already ?
<LjL> !it > Fuori_dal_Tunnel    (Fuori_dal_Tunnel, see the private message from Ubotu)
<atomiku-linux> atomiku@atomiku-linux:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<atomiku-linux> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<atomiku-linux> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<atomiku-linux> A
<LjL> !paste > atomiku-linux    (atomiku-linux, see the private message from Ubotu)
<RPO> LjL, it asks for a pasword
<atomiku-linux> oh sorry, it pasted 4 lines
<Fuori_dal_Tunnel> k
<atomiku-linux> it was only supposed to be 3
<LjL> RPO: it's your password, type it
<CupCakeMaster> im trying to instal my videocard driver and one of the steps is "Find the appropriate module for your kernel" where do i find which one i have?
<LjL> !sudo > RPO    (RPO, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pukekoe> i want to use mgetty and am used to /etc/inittab  i have sysv-rc-conf  what else do i need ?
<Fuori_dal_Tunnel> thanks a lot
<Fuori_dal_Tunnel> ;)
<Fuori_dal_Tunnel> bye
<mycologist> when i try to open alsamixer i get "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device". any reason for this?
<andre> I've got a weird problem with ubuntu.  after I leave the computer alone for a short period it stops responding.  even if I leave it alone at the login screen it'll stop responding there.... help! what is going on?
<RPO> LjL, password didn't work
<LjL> pukekoe, i'm afraid i don't know much about upstart, you'll have to read a bit about it. i'm quite sure that an inittab will *not* work, though
<LjL> RPO: what did it say?
<youkilldkennedy> agliv_: Having some weird troubles, my top and bottom task bars died...
<pukekoe> Ljl: cool i'll check out upstart
<CupCakeMaster> how do i findout what kernal i have?
<LjL> pukekoe: start from the link Ubotu gave you. upstart is quite totally different from the old init - that much i can say
<LjL> CupCakeMaster: uname -r
<andre> uname -r
<billybob> CupCakeMaster" 'uname -s'
<quaal> man
<billybob> err -a
<quaal> azureus kinda sucks
<CupCakeMaster> where do i type that
<billybob> errr
<pukekoe> LjL: ta cheers
<billybob> ...
<andre> terminal
<LjL> !cli > CupCakeMaster    (CupCakeMaster, see the private message from Ubotu)
<billybob> CupCakeMaster: term
<andre> cupcakemaster: in terminal
<BigMac> Hey when I load I get anerror that my x server gui fails to load
<BigMac> is there a way to load in safe mode
<tyler_> ifconfig lists eth1 as not there but iwconfig can see it but ifup won't bring the device up I'm lost
<LjL> BigMac: no. well, there's recovery mode, but that will just bring you to a console.
<BigMac> then have it install the default xorg.conf
<LjL> BigMac: just type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and select the VESA driver, for a safe mode
<andre> Bigmac, you can do that from command line
<youkilldkennedy> Having some weird troubles, my top and bottom task bars died... anyone know how to restore them?
<RPO> LjL, 3 incorrect password attempts
<CupCakeMaster> thanks alot guys
<LjL> BigMac: however... do you have Edgy and third-party nvidia or ati drivers?
<BigMac> andre:how do I enter the command line, and what is the command
<billybob> tyler_: nic modules are loaded ?
<LjL> RPO: have you enabled the root account for some reason? have you ever used a GUI application using "sudo" instead of "gksudo"?
<tyler_> billybob, not sure I don't know how to check all I know is that iwconfig can see the device
<youkilldkennedy> Bueller? Bueller?
<nikin> sry for answering late... one of it is a laptop wth scalable CPU from 600 to 1600 Mhz the other is a 2,4Ghz Desktop
<LjL> youkilldkennedy?
<andre> bigmac: do what LJL suggested,  if you don't know where the terminal is, you should probably head his advise.
<BigMac> LjL: I have edgy and ati drivers because I was trying to install beryl
<billybob> tyler: basically, you need to know what nic you have, and what module you need then . . .
<gravelBad> has anyone had this issue with a tomcat install on 6.10?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5489/
<billybob> try 'lsmod'
<andre> BigMac:  in any case the terminal is:
<billybob> to see if the NICmodule is loaded
<youkilldkennedy> LjL... t'wasn't me I swear!
<billybob> NIC module*
<andre> bigmac: in applications>accessories>terminal
<tyler_> billybob ok I'll be right back
<LjL> BigMac: and when did this problem appear? after you rebooted yesterday or such perhaps?
<BigMac> andre:if you listened to what I said, I can't load thegui so I can't access gnome...
<youkilldkennedy> Anyone know how to restore the bottom and top taskbars? For some reason they died.
<billybob> tyler_: probably need to pip lsmod to less
<Qzr> Im trying to install beryl and ive come to the line "Add key" on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Beryl.2FAIGLX_.28Nvidia.29 and when i add that line and try apt-get update i get the error "E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 35 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list" could anyone help me with this?
<billybob> pipe*
<RPO> LjL, OK, got it.
<LjL> youkilldkennedy: try Alt+F2 and typing "gnome-panel"... IIRC
<andre> bigmac: then you must be at a command prompt then
<andre> bigmac: no?
<BigMac> LlJ yah beryl was bering malfunct, so I logged out last night, then I just booted up and I get this error
<phantom> gnome network manager does not show my Intel 2200 wireless network card?
<phantom> how do I fix thi
<phantom> this*
<youkilldkennedy> LjL: Alt+F2 does nothing.
<LiENUS> phantom, is your network card working in linux?
<tyler_> billybob, Idon't see it in lsmod its a linksys
<LjL> BigMac, there has been a kernel upgrade, and ati and nvidia drivers won't work anymore unless you update them.
<nikin> how can i add Debian menu to Xfce?
<phantom> it did earlier
<billybob> tyler_: ah, not sure what to do there :/
<phantom> I can do it through the command line
<youkilldkennedy> LjL: Any ideas?
<LiENUS> nikin,  shouldnt you ask that in #debian?
<BigMac> But I was logged out so how would it update?
<tyler_> billybob I'll go google around for a bit thanks anyways
<dsquare> hi how do i change my main font colour please?
<andre> BigMac:  you would've updated before you logged out
<andre> Bigmac:  update occur within the last week
<LjL> youkilldkennedy: not really, for i use KDE... i'll check the logs if i can find an answer (i suppose restarting X doesn't work?)
<BigMac> ok so what should I do to get ubuntu back to working
<nikin> Lienus: its an ubuntu problem... coz i have the option i just cant check it somehow. And the intsalled system is Ubuntu 6.10 and later added xubuntu-desktop
<mamzers555> hello, this is off-toppic, is somebody from france here?
<RPO> LjL, ok, the apt-get install gbackup is complete -- what now?
<andre> bigmac, switch the line that says "nvidia" in your xorg.conf back to "nv"
<andre> bigmac: then update your nvidia driver
<LjL> RPO: eh? weren't we talking about gparted?
<BigMac> andre:I have an ati card
<RPO> LiENUS, 32-bit to 64-bit is horrible idea?  won't work?  driver problems?
<andre> bigmac: sorry, can't help ya then...
<LiENUS> RPO, more likely software problems
<youkilldkennedy> LjL: How do I restart or log off with keystrokes?
<LiENUS> hmm thats weird
<andre> ctrl-alt-backspace?
<LjL> youkilldkennedy: what andre said
<LiENUS> the one instance linux has software problems whereas windows has driver problems...
<BigMac> Can someone help me because I can't even boot up
<LjL> BigMac, uh, you can't boot? didn't you say that you just couldn't get X started?
<andre> BigMac: did you make a backup of your xorg.conf file?
<BigMac> andre:nope
<tom__> bad decision
<andre> BigMac: big no no
<tom__> bigmac: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vrtical> Can anyone offer me some general advice about booting in framebuffer mode?  Will I need to recompile the kernel to enable this (on an up-to-date dapper box with intel 815 graphics)?
<tom__> should fix you up
<BigMac> LjL; It starts loading then when it should go to lgin screen I get that error and it says access server mode to view problems or resart
<billybob> andre: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<phantom> can anyone help me here, I have an Intel 2200, it is not seen in Network manager but I can use it in the CL
<tom__> billybob: thats what i said.
<tom__> ;L
<andre> bigmac: do what tom__ said once you get to the command line
<LjL> BigMac: server mode?
<billybob> tom__: soudns reasonable to me . . .
<RPO> LjL, er, gbackup=gparted
<LjL> i'm not entirely sure i have it clear in my mind what screen you're seeing...
<LjL> BigMac: you aren't on Feisty, are you?
<LjL> RPO: ok, then now alt+f2 and "gparted"
<LjL> RPO: (it will probably have to be "gksudo gparted", though)
<BigMac> LjL:Nope I am on edgy
<LjL> BigMac: well, see if you can just press Alt+F2 or Alt+F3 and get a "login" prompt, after X doesn't start
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, I ended up just switching frequencies XD
<billybob> BigMac : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Anti-Tedd> Is there a way that I can get my original sources.list back?
<alecjw> LjL, yes, it iwll have to be gksudo'ed because it does mkfs etc
<LjL> BigMac: if you do, then just type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and select the VESA driver (as for the rest of the question, press Enter on the defaults)
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, 1 sec
<LiENUS> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd,  switching frequencies fixed it?
<LjL> alecjw: depends, the user might well have access to the disk :)
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, I think so
<billybob> LiENUS: have yo uworked o nthe ubuntu dev team ?
<Anti-Tedd> Gotta run some testing though
<RPO> LjL, can I reset the root password using the Live CD the way you can with Mac OS X?
<andre> LJL: ever hear of ubuntu not responding very well after being left alone for a certain period of time?
<LiENUS> billybob, no
<LjL> RPO: why have a root password?
<LjL> andre: nope
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, you using 802.11g?
<RPO> LjL, hehehe, well it's there and I seem to have forgotten it.
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, yeah
<LiENUS> ah
<LjL> !root > RPO    (RPO, see the private message from Ubotu)
<andre> LJL: dang... tx...
<Anti-Tedd> although it's still kinda slow
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd,  do you have a cordless phone?
<LjL> RPO: you said you managed to do the "sudo apt-get install" thing, so that means you *can* get root access, which in turns means that you won't need a live CD to obtain it back
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, yes I do
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, ahh, you might want to look into moving to 802.11a then...
<RPO> LjL, yeah I know it worked that one time, now it doesn't
<Anti-Tedd> Does that involve me buying anything, LiENUS
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, what wireless access point are you using?
<norty> how do i copy a file from my hd to an ipod when the file has an undefined character in it?
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, dumb that down for me? I'm a fool.
<mamzers555> hello, some people from france here?
<LjL> RPO: then boot into recovery mode, you can select it from the grub boot menu. i can never remember whether it asks for a password or not... if it does, anyway, you can just edit the kernel command line and add "init=/bin/sh", to go straight into a root shell
<LjL> !bootoptions > RPO    (RPO, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, ... i did...
<RPO> LjL, sorry, I was typing SU and it worked with SUDO, my bad
<LjL> !fr > mamzers555    (mamzers555, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Anti-Tedd> A router?
<Anti-Tedd> Hell.
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, yes router!
<LjL> RPO: ok. though remember, sudo is quite different from sudo
<tom__> LjL: isn't that a security breach?
<Anti-Tedd> It's a Linksys.
<LjL> tom__: what?
<Anti-Tedd> You need the exact model?
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, yeah
<Anti-Tedd> Gimme a sec
<tom__> LjL: going straight to a root shell from grub sans password?
<LjL> tom__: uh... no
<LjL> tom__: if you have physical access to the computer, you can *always* get in, one way or another.
<LjL> tom__: at worst, you have to use a live CD.
<tom__> LjL: yeah i suppose.
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, Linksys WRK54G
<billybob> LjL: at worst, you mount the drive in anotehr system ;)
<LjL> billybob: if you can open the case, sure.
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, then yes to move to a you would need to buy something
<simple_x> (beryl-manager:4933): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<Anti-Tedd> I'll pass then.
<simple_x> Help
<simple_x> (beryl-manager:4933): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<Anti-Tedd> I'll just siwtch to another frequency
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd,  your best solution might be to do updates while plugged directly into the router using ethernet
<Anti-Tedd> Right now I'm on 11
<ihmSelbst> hi
<lasse_> Hi, im having a problem with Firefox and file type associations. I want to change the program that by defaults open the .m3u playlist files. Ive asked over at #firefox, they tell me it might be a ubuntu thing. Anyone know anything about that kind of thing?
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, try channel 1, it reachers a little bit further
<Anti-Tedd> LiENUS, thanks
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd, by a bit further i mean half a foot at most...
<LiENUS> Anti-Tedd,  but i find it to be more stable most of the time...
<Rhugan> could someone help me, i've turned off the X Server using the Services option under Administration and I dont know how to turn it back on in the shell
<billybob> LiENUS: unless you have an 21db gain andrew ;)
<linxeh> Rhugan: you can manually start it wit something like /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<LiENUS> billybob, heh since he didnt know the term wap i'd be surprised if he had one...
* billybob use to get wireless internet from 8 miles out
<LiENUS> billybob, thats disturbing
<CupCakeMaster> im installing the driver for my nvidia videocard and while im in termianl i add thissudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and they ask me for a password
<CupCakeMaster> and its not mine
<billybob> LiENUS: whats worse, that or now using WimX at 10 miles out ? ;)
<Rhugan> linxeh: ok thanks i'll try that
<billybob> WiMax*
<iceman> hi
<LiENUS> billybob, what if you were looking at porn on that internet and a kid walked between you and the antenna and the porn was beamed through his brain?
<DARKGuy> HAHA
<billybob> lmao
<DARKGuy> xD
<billybob> poor kid ;)
<patricio> no puedo intalar el msn
<patricio> como lo ago ???
<DARKGuy> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<billybob> no habla espanol, englese por favor
<hairulfr> LiENUS: Haha,
<patricio> a por que no
<toM|vendettA> hi i was wondering if it was possible to run open gl games in like... a seperate xserver so that i could get a better framerate, i know there was a tutorial on how to do it but i dont know what to search for
<CupCakeMaster> any help
<ihmSelbst> i want download files from a http-server, but when i use "wegt -r <url>" i get only the files in the maindirectory. i need the files in the deeper directorys too. what can i do?
<tom__> paticicio: ignore them. try #ubuntu-es
<DARKGuy> este es un canal para hablar en ingles. Para espaol es #ubuntu-es
<patricio> shuu
<DARKGuy> lo siento :P
<patricio> ok
<pollywog> where is the tcpwrappers package?
<lasse_> CupCakeMaster, Its gotta be your password
<flyinghippo> Hello.
<billybob> well, atleast someone speaks spanish better than me, thats god :)
<billybob> good even
<lasse_> CupCakeMaster, try first to do " sudo ls " then do the " sudo nvidia<somecommandidontremember> and check if it still asks you for a password
<DARKGuy> billybob: I'm a native Spanish speaker, that's why ;). Yours not too bad though ^^
<RPO> LjL: Ok, so I have the partition information now.  So, someone told me you can run the gnome backup utility and backup the boot sector & partition table because Windows will probably overwrite it, but he didn't know the exact name.
<CupCakeMaster> k
<flyinghippo> I have successfully installed Ubuntu onto my Dell XPS, however, the screen - Just got it fixed, never mind.  :\
<billybob> DARKGuy: i dont spell so well, although i can speak it 'ok'
<DARKGuy> billybob: yeah, just noticed :)
<LjL> RPO: you're out of my realm, i don't know those GNOME applications at all. don't be *too* anxious about it anyway, you should always be able to restore the Ubuntu boot sector via the live CD in any event
<billybob> DARKGuy: if yo uwant to hear somethign funny, you should hear me try to speak spanish, and i toss in the odd german word . . .
<lasse_> RPO, can you clarify what you want to do?
<billybob> (not on purpose either)
<lasse_> RPO, are you gonna install windows, then restore the grub boot loader?
<cheeseboy16> how u install free-basic?
<CupCakeMaster> 'sudo ls nvidia-glx-config enabel" still ask me for a pass and its not my pass
<ezenu> In Firefox, when clicking on a file link, I have the setting saved to open it automatically with a program, however, the location of that program changed. Now I get an error message, which says I should fix it in preferences, yet this file type is not listed under "Manage" file types. Any ideas?
<pollywog> is there a restricted-modules source package?  maybe I need that for nvidia to work in a custom kernel
<DARKGuy> billybob: hehe, someday sure ^^
<DARKGuy> CupCakeMaster: It must be the root password, not your use's password
<DARKGuy> *user's
<BigMac> LjL:omg there are so many options i have to pick form>.< I don't even understand half of them
<lasse_> CupCakeMaster, you misunderstood. Try to do the "sudo ls" . It should ask you for a password, check if this is your password?
<LjL> BigMac: i told you - just press Enter.
<pollywog> is LjL a bot?
<LjL> BigMac: the important one is the selection of the graphics driver (VESA)
<LjL> pollywog: ytes
<DARKGuy> and he spells "yes" with a t in between :p
<CupCakeMaster> said command not found for "sudo is:
<CupCakeMaster> *sudo is"
<pollywog> I didn't ask if he was a smart bot ;)
<DARKGuy> Oh, but he is smart indeed :D
<ihmSelbst> i want download files from a http-server, but when i use "wegt -r <url>" i get only the files in the maindirectory. i need the files in the deeper directorys too. what can i do?
<lasse_> CupCakeMaster,    the only thing your gonna type is       sudo ls     . forget the "-marks
<RPO> LjL, I'm trying to save to floppy but it says you don't have permissions (I'm admin), how to fix?
<BigMac> LjL: I put Ati because I have an ati card.....
<pollywog> is there a restricted-modules source package?  maybe I need that for nvidia to work in a custom kernel
<CupCakeMaster> i know
<LjL> ihmSelbst: possibly the site has a robots.txt files that tells webcrawlers (such as wget in recursive mode) to leave it alone
<lasse_> CupCakeMaster, then try     sudo touch testfile.txt
<LjL> RPO: what program are you doing this in?
<BigMac> LjL:Is that bad
<CupCakeMaster> i did and didnt get antyhign
<pic__> heya
<dreamerdude> Anyone got source code for a simple C++ keylogger? all i can find is C
<tom__> bigmac: just use the default
<kmu> Is it true that by using Feisty I will have a better chance of having support for new hardware?
<tom__> bigmac: do it again and choose the default
<CupCakeMaster> this is pissing me off
<notgod> dreamerdude: why do you need C++ ?
<dreamerdude> cos thats all i know :P
<tom__> dreamerdude: can i ask why you want a keylogger?
<dreamerdude> its for learning
<LjL> BigMac: no, shouldn't be, since "ati" means you'll use the open-source drivers rather than the (currently broken, it seems) binary drivers
<BigMac> Dude answer me I am sitting here with my thumb in my butt and a brand new latop that won't even boot
<BigMac> ok
<LjL> BigMac: if it still doesn't work, however, try with VESA
<tom__> bigmac: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BigMac> Oh crraaap
<tom__> instead of putting ati where you did last time
<RPO> LjL, Gnome - Computer - Floppy
<LjL> BigMac: err, i'm not at your exclusive service, you know, i'm in a couple of other channels and doing other stuff as well
<lasse_> CupCakeMaster, hmm it seems like you have root permissions if it didnt say anything with sudo touch testfile.txt
<tom__> use the default
<LjL> tom__: the default will be the previous choice... and it won't work
<BigMac> tom_ that is the command I entered bfore
<BigMac> the are way to many options
<RPO> LjL, I'm guessing it's mounted RO and not RW, but I don't know how to change this and make it stay changed
<BigMac> why isn't there a write default
<CupCakeMaster> any suggestions
<LjL> RPO: i dunno... i guess just launch that application using gksudo. if you don't know what the filename for it is, right click on the menu and fire up the menu editor, and see what the command name is
<BigMac> My battery died now I have to star overrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<LjL> RPO: sudo mount /media/floppy0 -o remount,rw
<lasse_> CupCakeMaster, try writing    sudo su     then write the command  nvidia-glx-config enable    without any sudo in front
<LjL> BigMac: there ARE defaults. what i told you is to FOLLOW the defaults, EXCEPT for the part where it asks about the driver (that is, the first part). just press Enter at the other questions!
<LjL> lasse_: why not sudo -i ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<dreamerdude> you dont wanna log in as root
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<RPO> LjL, "You must specify a file system type"  (FAT?)
<dreamerdude> bad habbit
<lasse_> LjL; because I dont have so much experience with sudo and didnt know  it :D
<LjL> RPO: hm, no "vfat", but if it asks that, i guess it means it was never mounted - read only or not read only
<LjL> RPO, anyway, if what you're trying to do is write the HD's boot sector to the FD's *boot sector*, you probably *don't* want to have the FD mounted
<andre> LJL:  the ubuntu screensaver, When the screen goes dark, is what screws up ubuntu for me... ever heard of that?
<BigMac> LjL so just select ati and hit ente for everything else?
<LjL> RPO: if, instead, you're just trying to dump the HD's boot sector on a *file* on the FD, that's another matter
<RPO> LjL, it's mounted because I can read the files on the floppy.
<ljlolel> So, i'm using the ubuntu.exe on my laptop --- why does the kernel have to be the same as of the installer?
<LjL> andre: no, i'll check the bug reports. how exactly does it mess up?
<cntb>  I received a tif from scan in gmail and it fails to present on ubuntu is it some proprietray restricted issu here?from windows I see same tif from gmail perfectly
<CupCakeMaster> got an error of : must be root or use sudo
<andre> LjL:  if in ubuntu already, progs won't load
<RPO> LjL, no, I'm just trying to make it work at this point and then I'll have to figure out how to backup the paritition table with GNOME backup (whatever that is).
<LjL> RPO: alrighty, then try the same command but with "floppy" instead of "floppy0", and if it still fails, "sudo mount -t vfat /media/floppy0 -o remount,rw"
<cntb> LjL ^^^ ideas about tif viewing?
<andre> LjL: if at login,  X will fail to login
<andre> LjL: ie X will give me an error
<holycow> ljlolel, ubuntu.exe? is that the win installer of ubunut?
<lasse_> CupCakeMaster, type   whoami  and tell me what you get
<ljlolel> holycow: yes, that's the windows installer for ubuntu -- it uses grldr and grub4dos
<CupCakeMaster> "cupcake"
<LjL> cntb: TIFF is a perfectly supported format... not sure about how well GNOME programs handle it, but i guess they should normally handle it quite well. perhaps save it and open it in the GIMP
<cntb> ubuntu.exe not ready
<holycow> ljlolel, where do y ou get that error?
<holycow> nor is it really supported here, but i'm curious
<cntb> LjL did not work
<AWOSDev> I don't care how unstable it is, I *need* w32codecs on my 64-bit system
<Wimpog> GUYS, I installed Windows on my primary HDD and linux on my secondary HDD. I don't see grub menu, and Windows starts everytime I start the computer. Can I switch HDDs? That is make the one with Linux primary and with windows secondary???
<LjL> cntb: like, GIMP gives an error? well if so i suppose the image is corrupted
<lasse_> CupCakeMaster, ok, then you still arent root.   then you have to  try the  sudo su  again. Type your password once when it asks you. Does it then ask you for a password again, or doesnt it say anyting?
<ljlolel> well, i get it to work normally -- but if I edit menu.lst and try to boot to a .20- kernel instead of a  .17- kernel, it will fail ----- it says in the readme that you have to have the same kernel as the installer
<AWOSDev> Wimpog yes, flip the cables so that the first one is second
<cntb> will you permit me to send that 531k tif so you try to see it? nothing confidential - PCprices scanned
<holycow> Wimpog, well you didn'g install grub on the bootsector of the primary hd
<AWOSDev> Wimpog this will work assuming your mobo is set for cable select
<holycow> Wimpog, you have a lot of options
<holycow> you can get removeable trays and swap drives, i do that
<Wimpog> GUYS, thank you for quick responce
<BigMac> alright it has been on the loading wheel fo about 5 - 10 minutes
<LjL> andre, there are quite a few bug reports that might or might not be relevant... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=screensaver+login&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<CupCakeMaster> it says "password:" and does not allow me to write anything only if i click enter and move to the next row
<AWOSDev> Is there any way of gettting w32codecs on my AMD64 system?
<holycow> you can get a usb tray, install ubuntu on one drive then put it in the usb tray and boot off of that
<LjL> eew i always forgot how long those URLs are =)
<hitmanWilly> cntb: do you have libtiff4 installed?
<AWOSDev> LjL hehe
<Wimpog> My intention was to separate Windows and Linux (enemies for ever) as much as I could, so that nothing of the other OS is on another HDD
<ljlolel> AWOSDev: there are ways to run them in a chrooted way-- search google
<cntb> LjL I mamaged to see same maiol with TIFF attached on a Windows machine
<holycow> or you can even install grub on the main bootsector of the windows hd ... but i would avoid that considering your question implies your not familiar with the process thoroughly
<AWOSDev> ljlolel would it be easier, or even possible, to run qemu with XP inside?
<Wimpog> I am just curios, will I do any damage to my system if I switch places HDDs
<LjL> cntb: sure, mail it to ljlbox@tiscali.it
<AWOSDev> Wimpog nope
<cntb> hitmanWilly: ty will check now
<LjL> array: using IRC as root is not a good idea
<array> hi
<ljlolel> AWOSDev: I do that now (vmware), but I'd prefer to run linux straight
<cntb> tyvm LjL
<AWOSDev> LjL you live in Italy!?  wow my family wants to move there
<holycow> Wimpog, indeed, thats the best method, the options i provided will let you do whateve ryou need
<lasse_> CupCakeMaster, it does allow you to type everything, but it doesnt show the letters. So when you type your password it wont show, just type it and press enter
<LjL> AWOSDev: yep
<AWOSDev> LjL cool
<AWOSDev> ljlolel okay thanks.
<AWOSDev> bye!
<ljlolel> Here:
<ljlolel> * """You have to use an ISO built on the same kernel of the installer, at the moment this means 2.6.20-6-generic kernel, which is found in Herd3 ISOs
<ljlolel> ""
<array> hi LjL, i know but I can see my ntfs hd only by root
<Wimpog> AWOSDev: thanks. I'm gonna do that right now. I will still be able to to into windows, right??
<ljlolel> from the tarball here: http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/
<RPO> LjL, Usage...
<ljlolel> under Download
<LjL> array: err, and how does that imply that you should use *IRC* as root? =)   you can do one thing as root and another thing as a normal user
<LjL> !sudo | array
<ubotu> array: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<array> or maybe you or someone could help me :)
<Wimpog> holycow: I am sorry, but I do not quite understand your options
<lasse_> CupCakeMaster, this is what it should look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5495/
<LjL> array: besides, you can mount NTFS so that your own user can read it
<holycow> Wimpog, then ask
<LjL> !ntfs > array    (array, see the private message from Ubotu)
<array> yes, I tried sudo mount but then I can access to files only from terminal
<LjL> RPO, what?
<RPO> LjL, the syntax appears to be wrong
<Wimpog> holycow: could you explain this USB tray issue
<LjL> array: no. you can do "gksudo nautilus" (using Alt+F2) and see them from the file browser. *logging in as root in X is a completely terrible idea* (and so is enabling the root account to start with, but anyway)
<holycow> well you can buy what is called a usb tray, its an external usb case you put  your hard drive into
<holycow> plug in the power and plug it into your usb por
<holycow> t
<CupCakeMaster> now it says i never instald it WTF
<holycow> if you have a newer mobo you should be able to tell it to boot from the usb device in the bios
<CupCakeMaster> AAAAAh
<LjL> array: disable the root account as the !sudo page instructs, then if you like follow the !ntfs page to know how to mount your NTFS partition so that your user can read it -- or use gksudo nautilus
<kev_b> can anyone help with a problem i am having. User switching seems to have stopped working. Running 'gdmflexiserver' fails to start a new virtual console. I don't know how to diagnose or debug..
<LjL> RPO: i'll check
<cntb> sent to ljlbox  Ljl now will sudo apt=cache search that libtiff4 hitmanWilly pointed to
<holycow> alternatively you can buy a removable tray that goes in the same slot as your cdrom (or underneath).  you put your hd into the trays, when you reboot you just swap trays for the os that you want to run
<Wimpog> holycow: Oh, I see. Well, I want to do something now, and I don't have usb tray right now. That's why I was asking if the method of switching roles of two HDDs would work
<array> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<lasse_> CupCakeMaster, I recommend you to follow a guide. ill give you a link for a good guide on how to install nvidia drivers
<holycow> Wimpog, you will probably haveto install grub on the bootsector of the linux hd, but yes it will work
<LjL> RPO: ah, wait, you probably need to specify the device when you specify the filesystem type... try "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 -o remount,rw"
<CupCakeMaster> thank you s00 much lasse you have been so much help
<holycow> Wimpog, actually you will haveto probably reinstall linux if you swap the cables, linux kernel doesn' tlike that
<holycow> you might want to a:
<kev_b> p.s. i've been asking around for a week now so if anyone has a clue i'd really appreciate it
<Wimpog> holycow: Here how it is now: Windows is installed on primary HDD, Linux is installed on secondary HDD
<holycow> swap the ide / sata cables and reinstall linux on it
<array> thank you very much LjL, just following the guide and then come back in user mode :)
<RPO> LjL, device not mounted already, or bad option
<Wimpog> holycow: that's why Windows always boots and I don't even see grub menu
<holycow> or b: unplug the windows hd and just install grub on the remianing hd so that can boot ... because you already installed linux on that particular ide channel you haveto keep it there
<lasse_> CupCakeMaster, my pleasure, now try this guide and just ask if something isnt clear to you http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<LjL> RPO: uhm, but still you say you have it mounted... please type "mount" and give me the line that talks about the floppy
<hairulfr> NN All
<holycow> Wimpog, its because the windows bootloader is on the first hd.  you bios checks your ide channels one by one for booteable devices.  when it finds the first bootloader on the first hd it stops and just uses that info
<RPO> LjL, /dev/sdc on /media/floppy-1 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<Wimpog> holycow: GRUB is already installed, the problem is it is installed on secondary HDD, where the entire Linux is installed
<LiENUS> im cold
<holycow> Wimpog, thus you don't have grub installed on that hd, windows bootloaders have this crazy notion that only windows will ever be installed on a pc
<LjL> RPO: eeerg? /dev/sdc? /media/floppy-1 with a hyphen? what sort of floppy do you have? :o)
<LiENUS> holycow,  not true
<LiENUS> holycow,  theres a way to edit boot.ini and have linux in it
<RPO> LjL, USB
<ljlolel> So, why does ubuntu.exe think that the kernel of the linux in the file has to be the same as that of the installer?
<holycow> Wimpog, and you made sure you added the right windows option to your /boot/grub/menu.lst file ?
<lasse_> LiENUS, that is really much harder than getting grub to work
<hitmanWilly> Wimpog: most bioses will let you pick the HDD to boot from
<holycow> its weird that it wasn't automatically done for you
<LiENUS> lasse_, not really
<LjL> RPO, maybe that GNOME utility is looking for the floppy in some more, uhm, normal place, such as /media/floppy and/or /dev/fd0. if you type "ls /media/floppy", do you see the floppy contents?
<Wimpog> holycow: Yeah, windows is in my menu.lst
<LiENUS> http://www.tprthai.net/bootmgr.htm
<holycow> i would even just reinstall as it sounds easier than learning how to do it manually righ tnow
<hitmanWilly> Wimpog: you could use the linux drive as default and use GRUB to boot win
<Wimpog> at least during installation it added it
<esoxlucius> there is someone that could help me with an uninstall of xgl?
<holycow> Wimpog, okay cool, so do you get a chance to select linux at the beginning?
<lasse_> LiENUS, i know i didnt get it, but maybe i where an idiot. that happens
<holycow> grub will boot into the first item in tha tlist
<Wimpog> holycow: no, because I don't even see grub
<holycow> Wimpog, then its not installed
<holycow> you might think it is
<RPO> LjL, I tried it with floppy1 instead of Floppy0 but same error
<holycow> BUT ITS NOT installed on the MAIN HD
<holycow> right?
<Wimpog> hitmanWilly: that's what I want to do, but the question is is it 'legal' to do that?
<LjL> cntb: what's the email subject? looks like it's been trapped by the spam filter :P
<holycow> bios looks at the hd, it sees the windows bootlaoder and just uses that
<holycow> why don't you just unplug the windows hd and just reboot
<hitmanWilly> Wimpog: why not?
<Wimpog> holycow: IT is installed, I don't see it ONLY because Linux AND grub are installed on secondary HDD
<holycow> see if the  bootloader on the linux hd actually points to the right place
<LjL> cntb: oh wait, nevermind... i've got a 60kb limit now that i think of it, sorry. i'll give you another address in a PM
<esoxlucius> There is someone that could help me with an uninstall of XGL???
<holycow> Wimpog, its NOT installed on the main hd, you said it doesn't see it
<holycow> it might be installed on the second hd
<lasse_> esoxlucius, sure, whats the problem?
<Wimpog> holycow: exactly
<cntb> no LjL it is hebrew ignore it look at attachment
<holycow> Wimpog, so why are you making this hard?
<Wimpog> holycow: SO I want to flip HDDs
<holycow> Wimpog, unplug the windows hd and reboot
<RPO> LjL, did you notice it says it's mounted RW already?
<hitmanWilly> Wimpog: win's license talks about virtualization, not actual installs
<holycow> just be quiet for a second and just try it :)
<cntb> OK LjL
<holycow> it will give you enough information to furtehr move down the logic chain to debug this
<Wimpog> holycow: you mean I have to unplug everytime I want to boot Linux?
<holycow> i told you already why you CAN'T flip hds
<dsquare> wget http://ubuntu.compiz.net/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<dsquare> --16:14:58--  http://ubuntu.compiz.net/quinn.key.asc
<dsquare>            => `-'
<dsquare> Resolving ubuntu.compiz.net... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.
<dsquare> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<dsquare> del@del-desktop:~$
<holycow> the kernel wont like bieng moved from ide2 to ide1
<holycow> Wimpog, well thats how you set it up
<RPO> LjL, exact error is "You do not have permissions to write to this folder"
<kev_b> can anyone help with a problem i am having. User switching seems to have stopped working. Running 'gdmflexiserver' fails to start a new virtual console. I don't know how to diagnose or debug..
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<thesis> does anyone here use kiba-dock
<cntb> hitmanWilly: libtiff4 is already the newest version.
<lasse_> dsquaure > pastebin
<holycow> Wimpog, i don't think you fully realize the significance of what i'm telling you  tho
<dsquare> why am i getting an error instead of the repository please?
<dsquare> ty lasse_.
<hitmanWilly> cntb: hmmmm
<wubrgamer> how do i convert mp4 to mp3 ??????
<wubrgamer> join ##linux
<hitmanWilly> cntb: try the dev lib
<LjL> RPO: indeed, floppies are mounted r/w normally, it would have been weird if it weren't... but anyway, what about "ls /media/floppy", with no digits?
<wubrgamer> any ideas ?
<andre> LJL:tx for the bug reports
<hitmanWilly> cntb: ive had crazier things work
<Wimpog> holycow: I think I confused you, so, let me tell you my idea. Linux and grub are installed on secondary HDD. I want to make Linux's HDD primary and Windows' HDD secondary by flipping cables. THEN I would be able to see GRUB's menu and choose whatever I want - Linux and Windows. MY QUESTION IS - WILL THAT WORK???
<holycow> no you didn't confuse me
<holycow> you don't understand what i'm telling you
<holycow> lol
<Wimpog> ok, then I'm confused
<holycow> you can't flip them
<pollywog> Winpog why not just do a dual boot?
<holycow> you installed the system while linux was on the other ide channel
<DARKGuy> he looks like he's dualbooting with grub
<RPO> LjL, nope, but ls /media/floppy-1 works, I just can't save anything to the blank formatted UN-write protected floppy
<wubrgamer> mp4 to mp3 eh eh ? eh eh ?
<holycow> Wimpog, why don't you just swap and see for your self
<hitmanWilly> Winpog: u can change the boot order in the bios
<Wimpog> hitmanWilly: hitmanWilly said I can do that
<holycow> it should freeze on bootup or not boot at all
<hitmanWilly> Winpog: dont swap cables. that'll confuse the kernel
<Wimpog> ok I'll get back to you later, I'm going to try this...
<holycow> Wimpog, but dude, just try it
<holycow> damn why are we answering the same questio n10 time
<holycow> i iexplained why it wont work, tryin git wont hurt anything
<holycow> its simple really
<holycow> worst case scenario you swap drives and reinstall
<hitmanWilly> yup
<LjL> RPO: "floppy-1" isn't a normal name for a floppy in Ubuntu, so i guess the permissions are all set incorrectly... either use sudo/gksudo for everything, or try to fix that. but i don't know where to start looking for the problem
<LiENUS> holycow, why not show him how to use boot.ini to boot linux
<Zuph_> I have a USB Disk formatted FAT.  Yesterday it was working fine.  Today, though, a directory I was accessing when I turned my computer off yesterday is corrupt, and the disk will only mount as read-only.  What gives?
<holycow> LiENUS, are you insane?
<holycow> why would i ever help anyone with windows?
<LiENUS> hollywoodstar, yes actually, why do you ask?
<LiENUS> err holycow yes actually, why do you ask?
<holycow> lol
<lasse_> Zuph_, do you know your way around in a terminal?
<holycow> :)
<RPO> LjL, SUDO mv S* /media/floppy-1 also reports RO file system
<Zuph_> lasse_: more or less
<hitmanWilly> LiENUS: cause its 10x easier from GRUB
<LiENUS> hitmanWilly, iyfssb
<Zuph_> I've tried mounting it manually, umask=000, to no availi.
<LiENUS> LjL, maybe mrename should be used?
<lasse_> Zuph_, then try   cd /where/your/usbidsk/ismounted   (usally somwhere in /media or /mnt ). use the ls command to see what is in the folder you are in
<LjL> LiENUS: i don't know what mrename is
<kev_b> Can anyone tell me why running "gdmflexiserver" might result in nothing happening and no errors?
<frogzoo> LiENUS: grub is also 10x more powerful than boot.ini
<lasse_> Zuph_, tell me when you are there
<LiENUS> LjL, renames dos disks...
<zorba64> Zuph_, running fsck.vfat or fsck.msdos find any errors?
<LiENUS> frogzoo, and grub can be loaded from boot.ini
<LiENUS> frogzoo, whats yer point?
<megafauna> Hi, can someone help me please with installing realplayer 10?
<LjL> LiENUS: but it's not a label problem, it's actually the mountpoint that's weird
<kev_b> If run with -d for debug it just stops at a certain point...
<frogzoo> LiENUS: grub can connect to a serial port - so you can reboot remotely from bare metal
<kev_b> Sending command: 'FLEXI_XSERVER Standard'
<kev_b> and then does nothing
<LiENUS> frogzoo,  i doubt he wants that functionality
<LiENUS> LjL, gnome will pick floppy-1 or something like that if the disk is unnamed...
<lasse_> megafauna, check this out: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer_10.29
<cntb> hitmanWilly: try dev lib? dont get tit still tif viewing issue
<Zuph_> lasse_: what do you mean "What is in the folder you are in"?  It's mounted to /media/usbdisk, and every folder except that one is fine.  The rest of the directory structure is A-OK.
<frogzoo> LiENUS: but why learn an inferior tool? that's my point
<LiENUS> frogzoo, no learn
<megafauna> <lasse_> Thanks!
<LiENUS> frogzoo, use
<LiENUS> theres a difference
<lasse_> Zuph_, ok. so now you are in /media/usbdisk  ?
<LycoLoc1> hi all - I'm using a live CD to try to fix a problem I've been having - how would I go about running fsck on my linux partition, which is hdb2?
<Wimpog> OK GUYS, thanks for all your help. It is even easier that I thougth. I followed hitmanWilly's advice and changed the boot order of HDDs in BIOS. Now I can see GRUB's menu and choose which OS to boot!!! Wicked Cool
<Zuph_> lasse_: yes
<Dial_tone> I can't find a definitive answer of whether gnomebaker burns dual layer...anyone know?
<hitmanWilly> Wimpog: nice, huh?
<lasse_> Zuph_, Great! Now try to type   sudo touch testfile.txt
<Wimpog> hitmanWilly: yes. Sorry Guys for some stupid questions, I am not an expert...
<hitmanWilly> Wimpog: experience from my own dual boot days
<zorba64> LycoLoc1, ext3 file system - sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/hdb2
<Zuph_> lasse_: cannot touch 'testfile.txt': Read-only file system.
<Wimpog> hitmanWilly: Wicked cool.
<lasse_> Zuph_, ah damn :)
<LycoLoc1> zorba64: thanks :-)
<zorba64> s'ok
<|ADZ|> where can I find printer drivers?
<|ADZ|> for Ubuntu
<LycoLoc1> zorba64: it immediately comes back clean...which doesn't seem right
<zorba64> Zuph_, have you checked it for file system errors?
<kev_b> I will paypal $5 to anyone to provides information on my problem which leads to either filing a bug or fixing it : )
<LycoLoc1> shouldn't it be doing an actual scan?
<lasse_> Zuph_, how about trying   sudo chmod 777 -R /media/usbdisk  ?
<frogzoo> LiENUS: if people want a doze way of doing things, they should -> #windows  solutions recommended here need to be able to be supported by the community
<kev_b> its not a lot but its more than anyone else is paying! : )
<Zuph_> zorba64: trying that now.
<lasse_> Zuph_, then the touch testfile.txt
<LiENUS> frogzoo, theres no reason for him not to use boot.ini
<LiENUS> frogzoo, does he have the source code to his bios?
<LiENUS> frogzoo, does the community support his bios?
<zorba64> LycoLoc1, then filesystem errors may not be the prob
<lasse_> zorba64, would he only get read permissions if the file system is corrupt?
<frogzoo> LiENUS: not yet :D
<LycoLoc1> zorba64: alrighty, thanks
<zorba64> lasse_, yeah...
<LiENUS> frogzoo, so then why not use boot.ini?
<lasse_> zorba64, huh
<kurt_> hi
<kev_b> $5 people... easy money maybe?
<kurt_> here is my question
<LiENUS> frogzoo, theres a project that aims to implement the windows boot loader in open source form
<lasse_> hi kurt
<kurt_> i tried to mount my windows partition
<kurt_> here is what i did
<shrndegruv> can someone help me get direct rendering working with open source ati drivers?
<kurt_> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<jrib> kev_b: I had a similar issue.  What video drivers are you using?
<kurt_> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/windows -o ro,users
<kurt_> it seems to mount just fine
<kurt_> but when i try to ls
<Zirg> Hey Gang. When I add new hardware to a (k)ubuntu machine, how do I set it up in the o/s itself? (added a soundblaster and don't have audio)
<kurt_> or browse i dont have permissions
<ImmortalD23> HELLO NEWYORK!
<lasse_> kurt_,  would you please write everything in one line
<ImmortalD23> oh wrong channel.. :)
<kurt_> oh ok
<kurt_> i tried to mount my windows partition  here is what i did
<kev_b> jrib: radeon driver, but it was working a while ago and i'm not sure what i changed : )
<ImmortalD23> hey kurt_, why is there so much windows haters online?
<kurt_>  sudo mkdir /media/windows  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/windows -o ro,users
<lasse_> kurt_, try the   sudo chmod -R 777 /media/windows  and then try to browse
<zorba64> who has time for hate?
<kurt_> aha!
<kev_b> jrib: I was playing with my networking settings and I installed NetworkManager but I can't see the relevance
<jrib> kev_b: well to troubleshoot, i would try with whatever the default ati drivers are, or is radeon the default for ati?
<ImmortalD23> zorba64, its some complete geeks @ demonoid
<jrib> kev_b: in my case the nvidia drivers would give me the same trouble you are having but 'nv' worked fine
<zorba64> ah well...their problem if it gets to them that much
<Zirg> When I add new hardware to a (k)ubuntu machine, how do I set it up in the o/s itself? (added a soundblaster and don't have audio)
<kurt_> oh crap
<ImmortalD23> yea man
<kev_b> jrib: hmm, I think radeon is the only that will work with my card
<lasse_> kurt_, whats up?
<kurt_> how many of them are there????
<lasse_> kurt_,  youre not making it any easier to help you right now :S
<Zuph_> zorba64: it reports the directory that appeared to be corrupt was corrupt, but I can't seem to make any meaningful changes;  it still only mounts as read-only.
<kurt_> it keeps saying though read-only file system
<RPO> LjL: I found an article that had me change /etc/fstab, how do I instantiate it?
<kurt_> why is it that ubuntu on my desktop mounting windows is a mouse click
<Zirg> kurt_, yeah, that's what you TOLD it! (ro)
<LjL> RPO: instawhat? :P
<kurt_> but on my laptop its this hassle
<hitmanWilly> LjL: mount -a
<kurt_> and both are on the same version
<zorba64> Zuph_, can you copy off it...may have to reformat if the filesystem is dodgy...backup time maybe?
<RPO> kurt, you told it to mount read-only, and its alledgely unsafe to mount ntfs partitions rw under Linux
<jrib> kev_b: does gdmflexiserver work if you use -lns ?
<kurt_> yeah but so many....
<kurt_> ntfs-3g is my nextguess
<Zuph_> zorba64: aside from the fact that this drive is 4 times as large as any other drive in the house, it's BRAND spanking new and worked fine until last night, when I shut it off before I stopped accessing it.
<kurt_> oh and by the way...
<marty> I've got a .deb that broke, and now I can't use package management to any degree - it won't uninstall, either - how can I fix this?
<kurt_> it says permission denied still
<kev_b> jrib: no i can't get it to do anything, it's strange. It gets to "Sending command: 'FLEXI_XSERVER Standard'" and then it just waits
<|ADZ|> does anybody know where I can find a driver for brother hl-2040
<kev_b> jrib: but everything before that looks OK. It gets the server and authenticates.
<lasse_> kurt_,  ok. try this one. it might seem like youre not using the 3g drivers so follow this guide. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<Zirg> kurt_, show me the output of  ls -l /media/windows    please.
<|ADZ|> on the brother website, there is noen
<|ADZ|> *none
<jrib> marty: maybe 'dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq packagename' but please make sure you udnerstand the ramifications before doing this (see man dpkg)
<zorba64> Zuph_, ok...i see the prob...and it's full of stuff too huh?
<Zuph_> yeah
<justin_> can someone help me?
<kurt_> ls: /media/windows: Permission denied
<Flannel> lasse_, kurt_, ubuntuguide should be avoided.  The official wiki is a better place to look.
<buu> So. I've screwed something up. I'm trying to run oowriter and I get a couple of pages of [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for SelectTextureSGIS
<buu> [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for SelectTextureTransformSGIS
<Zuph_> zorba64: I'll gladly DELETE the one directory on the drive that's corrupt if it saves the rest of the drive, I just can't get it to mount non-read only
<kurt_> but on my desktop it's just a click on the partition
<buu> I'm pretty sure OO.o used to work, but I managed to screw something up.
<Zirg> kurt_, show me the output of  ls -l /media/   please.   my bad.
<marty> jrib, thanks, all fixed. :)
<kurt_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 2007-02-11 07:04 cdrom -> cdrom0
<kurt_> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2007-02-11 07:04 cdrom0
<kurt_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     7 2007-02-11 07:04 floppy -> floppy0
<kurt_> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2007-02-11 07:04 floppy0
<kurt_> dr-x------ 1 root root 12288 2007-02-01 10:43 windows
<jrib> !paste | kurt_
<ubotu> kurt_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Zirg> ne1, added a sound card, it's not working, how do you trouble-shoot in ubuntu for new hardware??
<lasse_> Flannel, ok, will use that one from now on. whats wrong with ubuntuguide.org btw?
<jvai> oi ppl!
<array> re
<kurt_> if i knew what that meant jrib i might be able to figure this out myself
<Flannel> lasse_: some of the stuff it recommends is unsafe
<Zirg> kurt_, your permissions are borqd!  the dir is owned by root and you have no rights to it.
<andre> hey LJL, ubuntuguide is down, and I'd like to play a dvd,  what packages do I need to install?
<kurt_> chown ?
<LjL> !dvd > andre    (andre, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Zirg> kurt_, unmount it, to begin with, change ownership, then mount it and lets see what we see.
<kurt_> i dont mind it being owned by root
<jrib> kurt_: it means you should visit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste large amounts of text
<LjL> andre: (ubuntuguide eeew :P)
<lasse_> Flannel, like automatix and stuff?
<juano__> hello everyone!
<Flannel> lasse_: that's one of a few, yeah.  Some other items are just plain... well, upgrade-breaking.
<lasse_> Flannel, im taking your word for it
<Zirg> kurt_, sorry, just saw that. Yes,  chown   is what you want.
<andre> LjL: hehe tx
<megafauna> hi lasse_, can I get some more help with realplayer? I'm it's my first time using the terminal and it's not working for me
<kurt_> do I chown to users or to kurt ?
<Zirg> kurt_, man chown  to see the syntax and capabilities.
<lasse_> megafauna, sure buddy. Give me one second to figure out how to do it, then ill help you with it
<megafauna> thanks:-)
<Zirg> kurt_, man chown    Bugs. :-)  Get used to looking at those MANual pages. It will save you a lot of grief later in life.
<megafauna> i d/l'd it from the realplayer site, it's on my desktop
<jrib> !realplayer | megafauna
<ubotu> megafauna: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<buu> exit
<buu> Hah.
<Shaezsche> what file do i edit to add extra parameters to my alsa configuration?
<Shaezsche> such as the position fix 1 parameter
<megafauna> ubotu: i'm looking now
<ubotu> im: mail/news handling commands and Perl modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:148-5 (edgy), package size 310 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<kurt_> ok i did chown kurt:users ....
<Zirg> !hardware | zirg
<lasse_> megafauna, you can do what ubotu tol you to do, or you can let me help you with it. Why dont you try with ubotu first, then ask if you dont get it, ok?
<kev_b> lol megafauna, i don't think the bot cares
<array> can I ask why aMSN works only if lanched from the root account logged? (otherwise it say i need TLS libraries but I've already got them)
<GaiaX11> megafauna: ubotu is a bot :-)
<megafauna> lasse_
<megafauna> ok, didn't realise i was talking to a bot, suspected, but did not realise
<kurt_> i did a chown to kurt:users
<Zirg> kurt_, good, remount the partition.
<kurt_> but when i did sudo mount .... it changed back to root root
<kurt_> chown again?
<Zirg> no
<pollywog> I bumped into a manikin at JC Penney once and said "excuse me"
<pollywog> so talking to a bot is okay
<andre> LjL: tx dvd working :)
<kurt_> no more chowns :(
<shiv> knights crashing a lot. I am really depressed I guess linux has lot of bugs
<megafauna> i had a friend who bumped into a manikin and apologised too, he never lived it down
<hiptadahop> http://www.ozoneasylum.com/28921 << Job posting if you live in minnesota
<Zirg> well, i guess i'm on my own with this hardware. (shrug)
<Zirg> l8tr all
<lasse_> shiv,  why dont you run it from a terminal and post the output it gives after a crash here  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<kurt_> i tried the chown again but it ignored me
<megafauna> am d/l'ing the debian codecs now
<shiv> lasse_: let me do that
<Wimpog> GUYS, one more question. So, I have two HDDs, Linux resides on one of them, windows - on another. In Linux, command fdisk -l displays them as labeled hdb and hdc. I wonder why it does not start with hda.
<megafauna> is reading database....
<megafauna> appears to be finished. I'm going to try to stream some realplayer through firefox
<zorba64> Wimpog, cableng channels...master slave thing?
<tarelerulz> I am lost how do you find the xgl tarball or better yet deb ?
<kurt_> wtf ???
<Wimpog> zorba64: yeah one of them is master, one of them is slave, BUT they're labeled as hdb and hdc. Why not hda and hdb?
<GaiaX11> shiv: You cannot say that linux has lots of bugs only because for knights. For me linux is all right. Everything running smoothly as ever  :-)
<shiv> lasse_: Here u go : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5503/
<kurt_> where the ???? did i get sda from ???
<lasse_> megafauna, you could just try out typing about:plugins  in firefox and check if you see any Helix there
<lasse_> shiv, looking
<hitmanWilly> Wimpog: something else must be calling itself hda
<LjL> !xgl > tarelerulz    (tarelerulz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> tarelerulz: there are howtos in the topic of that channel
<shiv> GaiaX11: All I have done is trouble shooting whenever I have it installed in last 3 years :(
<Wimpog> hitmanWilly: what might it be? fdisk -l doesnot even show hda
<hitmanWilly> Wimpog: ive seen that from cd drives before
<Wimpog> hitmanWilly: so cd-rom can be hda???
<lasse_> shiv, huh, i dont get anythingf from this output, ask someone else to check on it
<array> LjL: I followed the webpage about mounting partition but it seems to work just for 1 partition (I have 2 ntfs partitions), I put two rows in /etc/fstab
<lasse_> shiv, sorry
<tarelerulz> The reason I ask for that is I don't have net for my home computer and I have no idea what to do cvs .
<hitmanWilly> Wimpog: hda,b etc are ide hard drives, which is what most cd drives act like
<shiv> lasse_: I have the backtrace here too http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5505/
<LiENUS> !pastebin | array
<ubotu> array: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<billybob> Wimpog: hda is its location on the IDE / SATA connection
<LiENUS> array, paste your /etc/fstab into pastebin
<Wimpog> hitmanWilly: ok... I see
<hitmanWilly> Wimpog, if you really want to know, try mounting it
<kurt_> folks
<kurt_> this is bull
<Wimpog> hitmanWilly:  mount hda?
<kurt_> as near as i can tell i done eberything right
<megafauna> the w32codecs package is not working, firefox freezes when mplayer tries to stream
<LiENUS> kurt_, are you a zombie?
<megafauna> lol
<kurt_> i wish i were
<lasse_> i second that emotion
<kurt_> then i wouldnt give a damn about this xxxxx
<LiENUS> killall -9 kurt
<hitmanWilly> Wimpog: probably your cd is configed as primary ide
<kurt_> dont tempt me lienus
<GaiaX11> shiv:  this is the linux way killing troubles and enhancing it  :-)
<kurt_> i dont know the -9 option but killing all .....
<hitmanWilly> Wimpog: just a guess
<Wimpog> hitmanWilly: YES, you're right. CD-ROM is Master on one of the IDEs
<YelloJello> hi can anyone tell me how to get root priv. (like with copying files and stuff) and i already know the sudo command i want say my account to be root....
<kurt_> grrrrr
<YelloJello> but not the name
<lasse_> YelloJello, i see what you want to do, but i would recommend not doing it
<hitmanWilly> Wimpog: if its that big a deal, u could reconfig that with the jumpers on the drives
<YelloJello> PLEASE i really would like it
<cables> Is there any way to request for Gaim 2 Beta 6 to be backported to Edcy?
<rjw_> hi all got a problem with my system, lots of apps seem to have stopped loading
<cables> *Edgy
<LiENUS> -9 == SIGKILL
<array> ok, I pasted the file in the pastebin, this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5506/
<Spragie`> I am running ubuntu and trying to install sound drivers from ALSA, everything has gone smoothly so far but it is asking to me to edit the kernel module config im not sure what to do
<shiv> right now I have a hda3 of 1Kb size. I don't know what to do with it. I have no clue how it got there either
<lasse_> YelloJello, you could log in as root. But you dont want to do it, its not safe
<Anti-Tedd> Is there a way to get my original sources.list back?
<megafauna> lasse_ I typed in about plugins and it brought up the page, told me I could play realmedia but didn't say anthing about helix
<YelloJello> lasse_: just i need it i wont like do anyhting stupid...but it mostly for manually installing programs and or easyly changing splash screens
<Wimpog> hitmanWilly: not, it is not a big deal, I was just curious, why I could not see hda as one my HDDs. Actually I tried to reconfig the jumpers, but my cd-rom did not like being a slave, and did not work, so I had to make it master again
<GaiaX11> !root | YelloJello
<ubotu> YelloJello: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Spragie`> I am running ubuntu and trying to install sound drivers from ALSA, everything has gone smoothly so far but it is asking to me to edit the kernel module config im not sure what to do
<kurt_> lasse_,  can you explain why it is so easy to do on my desktop and so hard to do on my laptop
<YelloJello> ubotu: already know that
<kurt_> i think i done everything
<hitmanWilly> Wimpog: probably the way the cables are hooked up
<kurt_> besides throw this effing thing out the window
<lasse_> kurt, My thought may be that you have the 3g drivers installed on your desktop, and not on your laptop. try sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<array> hda2 works fine but if i try to open (nautilus) hda1 it says I don't have such rights (or it shows an empty folder like it's not mounted at all)
<kurt_> no no 3g
<kurt_> i havent got that far yet
<kurt_> both systems are on feisty
<kurt_> both updated last night
<YelloJello> lasse_: please tell me... at leased if i screw up well its my fault
<kurt_> however this is the alternate install
<kurt_> but did i do wrong with my mounts ?
<lasse_> YelloJello, You shouldnt do it like that. Do a sudo chmod 777 on the folder you want to copy files to, then youre user account is able to read write and execute from it. the manually installing apps, just do sudo -i   then youre loggid in as root
<pic__> cya all
* kev_b sighs and leaves
<lasse_> megafauna, guess you should be alright then
<kitche> !feisty | kurt_
<ubotu> kurt_: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<megafauna> lasse_ i'm not, yet...
<kurt_> thats cool kitche
<kurt_> but why is the one on my desktop different to the one on my laptop
<lasse_> kurt_,  i dont know about feisty sorry
<kurt_> ?
<YelloJello> so say i wanted to copy a file into the usr folder i would use what exact commant
<jnt> hey everyone. I'm having a problem with debarchiver on a local apt repository not finding the packages in incoming - it has worked in the past.
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know anything about TRUEMOBILE 1180 INTERNAL 802.11 b mini-pci card?
<jnt> debug output indicates that it doesn't seem to see any packages in incoming. anyone have any ideas?
<lasse_> megafauna, ok. can you open realplayer from the terminal with the   realplay   command?
<kurt_> it seems to be mounting but wont let me read
<kurt_> i dont want to activate su on this installation
<megafauna> i installed it, it asked me for my password and installed, but then i didn't know what to do and it hadn't appeared in the sound&vid menu
<lasse_> YelloJello, ok.  first do    sudo chmod 777 -R /folder/you/want/to/be/able/to/copy/to
<billybob> jnt: are you trying to say apt-get install <package>  doesnt work ?
<lasse_> YelloJello, then       cp /file/you/want/to/copy /destination/to/where/you/want/it/copied/to/
<Spragie`> I am running ubuntu and trying to install sound drivers from ALSA, everything has gone smoothly so far but it is asking to me to edit the kernel module config im not sure what to do
<megafauna> lasse_ i installed it, it asked me for my password and installed, but then i didn't know what to do and it hadn't appeared in the sound&vid menu
<jnt> billybob: no, debarchiver is scanning incoming and not seeing any packages to accept into the dist
<lasse_> megafauna, ok. but try to open a terminal and type in  either   realplay   or   realplayer   . do you get anything?
<jnt> it's a local apt repository
<megafauna> lasse_ trying now
<billybob> jnt: ah, not famailir with that, although soudns very usefull . . .
<jnt> we use it a lot for home rolled or backported software
<megafauna> lasse_ nothing: command not found.
<lasse_> Spragie`, Im not sure at all but maybe you want to insert the module? Then sudo modprobe nameofmodule      and then check if its loaded by  sudo lsmod | grep nameofthemodule
<megafauna> lasse_ I still have the .bin on my desktop if that helps
<billybob> jnt: yeah, soudns like what i was trying to do over a year ago with debian, just never had teh time . .
<lasse_> megafauna, ok. first, lets try   killall gnome-panel   , tehn check if its in the Sound/Video menu
<GaiaX11> megafauna: type:  which realplay
<kurt_> is there a graphical tool for mounting?
<lasse_> megafauna, do as GaiaX11 said
<megafauna> lasse_ k
<Spragie`> lasse_, well i gedit'd the file it was talking about and it seems like it had just made the file...the only command in it was lp
<megafauna> GaiaXll k
<megafauna> GaiaXll which realplay does nothing, but at least it doesn't say command not found
<lasse_> Spragie`, what file is this?
<Joske> The Ubuntu live cd I burned does not boot properly, could someone help?
<jvai> joske, u burned it @ 4x?
<lasse_> Joske, i think you have to either dl or burn it again. check the md5 checksum
<Joske> nope, at 10x
<jvai> aaaah slllooooow burn @ joske
<billybob> burn speed shouoldnt matter
<jvai> 4x
<GaiaX11> megafauna: do now: which realplayer
* billybob butrns at 32x all the time
<megafauna> am now trying Automatixs
<megafauna> GaiaXll: ok
<cpk1> megafauna: dont
<Joske> as far as I can tell everything went right, I can also access all the files.. but when booting the process hangs after selecting boot/install on the second ubuntu logo
<cables> megafauna, Automatix is a really bad idea
<lasse_> megafauna, dont do automatix, its not a good way
<Spragie`> lasse_ ... /etc/modules.conf
<HymnToLife> yep, Automatix is evil
<cables> megafauna, it can break installs badly, especially when you try to upgrade to the latest ubuntu
<megafauna> oops
<GaiaX11> megafauna: do now: which realplayer
<megafauna> how do i stop it?
<lasse_> Spragie`, isnt it supposed to be just /etc/modules in ubuntu?
<megafauna> GaiaXll:  no response
<cables> megafauna, is automatix running now, or are you installing it?
<billybob> Joske: check the integretity of the iso, and if good, make sure your writer is clean, and after that, make sure the media you use is in good order
<megafauna> it is running
<megafauna> cables it is running
<lasse_> Spragie`, check what is in you /etc/modules file
<Spragie`> lasse_, i have no idea lol im a linux new-b
<Joske> k
<Spragie`> lasse_, k justa sec
<megafauna> ooooopps
<cables> megafauna, i'd use the automatix uninstaller to remove whatever you just installed with it, then remove automatix, then put your sources.list back to normal.
<jvai> joske, slow burns migitate errors
<megafauna> found the cancel button
<lasse_> megafauna, :D
<megafauna> cables: found the cancel button
<cables> megafauna, you'll still need to fix your sources.list probably
<megafauna> so how do i do that?
<Joske> :o it did give me an error saying the cd should be finalized for all the data to fit.. but since it's a > 700 mB iso I wouldn't know why it wouldnt fit on a standard 80 min cd-r
<GaiaX11> megafauna: dpkg --purge realplay or dpkg --purge realplayer. Then install everything again :-)
<stian2> I need some help with restoring grub (yes, I installed windows). I've mounted my root under /mnt/temp and chroot'ed. I've got a sata drive, and my ext3 partition is on /dev/sda2 (although my /boot/grub/menu.lst boots on (hd0,1)). Anyways, when I launch grub and write: root (hd0,1) I get "error 21: selected disk not found". And, if I write "sudo fdisk -l" I get "cannot open /proc/partitions". Anyone care to help?
<megafauna> calbes: there is a button to "Reove Automatix repositories form your souce list"
<HymnToLife> Joske, it's normal - just click OK to finalize it
<megafauna> GaiaXll k, doing now
<youkilldkennedy> Hello
<HymnToLife> !hi | youkilldkennedy
<ubotu> youkilldkennedy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<youkilldkennedy> Is anyone familiar with FreeLoader?
<nexousNET> How do I figure out what my IP is when DHCP is on?
<megafauna> GaiaXll requested operation requires superuser privilege
* HymnToLife is a huge FreeLoader :p
<Joske> is finalizing needed for the cd to work?
<lufis> Am I the only one having trouble using FTP in Nautilus? It gives me an error every time it try copying a file to a remote server
<youkilldkennedy> Haha!
<GaiaX11> megafauna: so sudo
<HymnToLife> Joske, no, but it is required for the data to fit :p
<youkilldkennedy> Does the program not start where it left off with downloads?
<theherbalizer> hey guys, problem: trying to mount sda returns this:  "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,       missing codepage or other error       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so"
<GaiaX11> megafauna: sudo dpkg etc ...
<lasse_> Spragie`, whats happening buddy?
<megafauna> thought so, i just read that a min ago
<rbil> nexousNET: you mean the ip addy assigned to your by your ISP?
<theherbalizer> youkilldkennedy: freeloader? it does that to me
<kekko> nexousnet: ifconfig
<Joske> I'm using a rewritable disc, maybe that's the issue?
<nexousNET> Okay, Thanks.
<youkilldkennedy> theherbalizer: doesn't start where it left off?
<HymnToLife> Joske, it should work, just finalize it
<billybob> Joske: dotn finalize then, or use different media
<v1rtualcowboy> gnite
<HymnToLife> it's a bad idea though imo
<megafauna> GaiaXll: The plot thickens: dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove realplay which isn't installed.
<vote4arealclown> anyone have any idea how i get my opengl drivers loaded
<vote4arealclown> i'm trying to play planscape
<HymnToLife> vote4arealclown, ati or nvidia ?
<vote4arealclown> nvidia
<nexousNET> Also, How do I start up lampp (command: /opt/lampp/lampp start) on startup?
<kitche> !nvidia | vote4arealclown
<ubotu> vote4arealclown: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HymnToLife> !nvidia
<billybob> Joske: i would recommend using normal media, and finalizing, i have never finalized a rw, so i couldnt sday if you would lock it down or not
<BigMac> Alright guys my ubuntu won't load
<BigMac> it go through grub then stops
<HymnToLife> damn, kitche beat me to ie
<Spragie`> lasse_, ok ... found the modules file....idk how i can edit it or what i should do to it because the only line that is not ignored is 'lp'
<HymnToLife> it*
<vote4arealclown> thanks dudes....and for the correction!
<HymnToLife> billybob, finalizing a rw doesn't "lock" it
<kurt_> i friggin give up
<megafauna> GaiaXll so if I have realplayer on my desktop as a .bin file, how do I install it, I guess I hadn't been successful
<HymnToLife> I still think it's a bad idea thoug, rw's are far less reliable that r's
<kurt_> just too fustrating
<Joske> hmm, I looked it up and it seems a complete erase will undo the finalizing again.. so I'll try that
<billybob> HymnToLife: overburning a RW still isnt a good idea
<BigMac> I stried recopying my xorg.conf with sudo cp xorg.conf.original-0 xorg.conf
<HymnToLife> billybob, it's not overburning
<BigMac> but it still will not load
<lasse_> Spragie`, you can add the name of the module you want to load at boottime, but i would suggest you try to load it first with  sudo modprobe nameofthemodule     then     lsmod | grep nameofthemodule    to check if it has loaded
<Joske> the fact that it reports the cd-rw to be too small is surprising in the first place
<BigMac> is there anything else I can do short of reloading ubuntu with the live disc
<megafauna> Can someone recommend a really good beginners guide to using the terminal?
<billybob> Joske: use normal media . . .
<Pelo> BiGcaT,sudo dpkg-recongifure xserver.conf
<HymnToLife> Joske, no, the max amount of data you can burn on a 700 MiB CD without finalizing it is about 670 MiB
<Pelo> Bibmac,sudo dpkg-recongifure xserver.conf
<theherbalizer> anyone know how to fix this? "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,       missing codepage or other error       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so"
<rbil> megafauna: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<HymnToLife> cd-r and cd-rw as well
<billybob> Joske: a CD without being overburnt is 650MB, just that most burners + media now days is capable of being overburnt RW is anotehr ballgame
<Pelo> megafauna, http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<Joske> ...lol, seriously?
<lasse_> megafauna, i like this  one. its short and good http://linux.org.mt/article/terminal
<billybob> yes.
<Joske> so what they are marketing as 80 min discs are in fact 74 min discs capable of overburning?
<HymnToLife> theherbalizer, you neer a number after /Dev/sda
<jexdawg> how do i access ~/.gnome2/totem_config  ? like... uhh... where is it?
<HymnToLife> to tell the kernel which partiton it needs to mount
<theherbalizer> HymnToLife: does 0 count?
<megafauna> THANKS ALL. I shall be dual booting for the next couple of weeks I guess till I get a handle on this "Terminal Thing"
<billybob> Joske: whats the mdeia say as far as storage ?
<theherbalizer> HymnToLife: oh, wait, im not mounting the swap, right? so just sda1?
<HymnToLife> theherbalizer, no
<billybob> because 80 minutes tells me nothign other than its an audio / video CD
<Rees2> can anyone tell me why I can sudo but not login as root?
<Pelo> jexdawg,    files and folders with a . at the begining are hidden
<Joske> afaik 80 min's was in the orange book and whatnot (or however these standards r called nowadays)
<brrrt> i have a problem running swiftfox on feisty64: everytime when i start swiftfox, a md5sum process starts to eat up both turion x2 cpu cores for about 30 seconds (!), please, how can this be ??
<HymnToLife> theherbalizer, yep, if /dev/sda1 is the partiton you want to mount
<HymnToLife> sudo fdisk -l will tell you if you're unsure
<Joske> it says 80 min/700 MB
<rbil> Rees2: because by default in Ubuntu, root doesn't have a password assigned
<billybob> Joske: ah, ok, then im not sure if overburn plays a factor there
<Rees2> rbil, I thought SUDO & root use the same password?
<HymnToLife> Rees2, they don't
* billybob actually has a burner that with the right media, will burn 1.4GB o na CD
<jexdawg> pelo - i checked "show hidden files" - where should it be?
<HymnToLife> when you sudo, you use _your_ password
<|ADZ|> I am getting the error: An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device.
<billybob> HD-CD :)
<|ADZ|> when trying to connect to my camera
<theherbalizer> HymnToLife: oh, got it now. thanks!
<Joske> :p never heard of that
<Pelo> jexdawg,  in your home folder
<billybob> google :)
<Joske> can you read it on a standard cd drive?
<lasse_> ok, this has been nice, but its getting late. think its time to go to sleep. good night everybody
<billybob> yeap
<youkilldkennedy> HymnToLife: Any suggestions for a Torrent downloader that works well with GNOME?
<Rees2> HymnToLife, so I guess I have to root my system?  or can I sudo and change the root password?
<kurt_> lasse_,  i edited fstab
<jexdawg> aha! thanks pelo
<billybob> Joske: not many burners suported it
<|ADZ|> anyone?
<kurt_> lasse_,  hope that works
<HymnToLife> youkilldkennedy, nope, KDE all the way since 1999 for me :)
<particleman> ok I have the dumb question
<kurt_> thanks for the advice though
<lasse_> ok, just 2 more mins..
<CoAX> hi there
<lasse_> kurt_, ok try to sudo umount -a   then sudo mount -a
<kurt_> lasse_,  sincerely
<Pelo> youkilldkennedy,  utorrent running on wine is the preferred choice right now it seems but keep an eye out for deluge-torrent
<particleman> is there something wrong with my settings if I'm trying to upgrade to 6.10 and it can only dl 44 of 45 files?
<youkilldkennedy> HymnToLife: I see... why KDE?
<kurt_> oh ok i was gonna reboot
<HymnToLife> Rees2, you can set a root password if you want to
<CoAX> is there an easy way to make the update manager update all the time silently?
<HymnToLife> though I can't see why you would
<lasse_> kurt_, that should reload the partition tabel (fstable)
<youkilldkennedy> Pelo: Sure will! Thanks for the heads up.
<BigMac> Can someone please help me really . I can't get any help on etiher channels igMac> and I can't see aything to do besides reinstalling which would be stupid
<particleman> and on an unrelated note, anyone here know anything about getting surround sound to output properly with an SB5.1 card?
<tritium> BigMac: did you state your exact problem?
<HymnToLife> youkilldkennedy, because I like it better, I find Gnome to be awfully unfunctional, but this is quite !offtopic
<nexousNET> Hi, How would I go about accessing a windows network driven harddrive?
<bithunter> hi! mail-notification in ubuntu edgy has no support for mozilla-thunderbird. am i missing something or is this a bug? or should i post it as a feature reuqest?
<Spragie`> lasse_, when i gedit /etc/modules, it gives me several lines starting w/ cannot find card '0', w/ a bunch of no such device lines
<Joske> oh well, I'm going to sleep and try some more in the morning; humntolife, billybobm others: thanks for your support! :)
<BigMac> tritium: Yah originally it sated X interface gui could not lod
<linxeh> I have a dvd .iso I wish to burn - what should I use to burn this from within ubuntu?
<kurt_> lasse_,  you know when you do at the end what you should have done at the beginning
<BigMac> so i assumed it was from beryl
* particleman awaits the answer to his questions
<kurt_> i tmounts it reads
<BigMac> and I can't figure out what to do
<particleman> answers even
<lasse_> Spragie`, jesus, thats not to be expected
<lasse_> kurt_, true
<kurt_> ok now i can see the data i need
* Spragie` cries
<kurt_> lasse_,  thank you so much
<jexdawg> ermm.. in /gnome2 there is no totem_config file, only a totem file. this guide is telling me to edit totem_config - should i just edit the totem file?
<lasse_> kurt_,  good for you. have nice night
<tritium> BigMac: beryl?  Are you using edgy?
<kurt_> off to try a wine install of peachtree
<MarcN> linxeh: open the file browser (nautilus) and right click on the iso to start the burning program
<Pelo> jexdawg,  do a search for the file they want first
<lasse_> Spragie`, do you know what   nano  is?
<billybob> ahhhh
<Spragie`> no
<kurt_> nano = editor
<HymnToLife> yep, 10^-9 :p
<billybob> good ole ceasar salad . . .
<BigMac> tritium:yes
<Spragie`> ic ic
<Spragie`> is nano better than gedit?
<linxeh> MarcN: I've tried that - it keeps telling me there isnt enough space on the disc, despite it being a new dvdr and the file being 2.7GiB
<HymnToLife> Spragie`, they're different
<CoAX> a lot of people in here
<MarcN> Spragie`: depends on what you like.  I prefer emacs
<billybob> nano is all there is as far as im concerned
<lasse_> Spragie`, yeah   nano is a text editor in the terminal. I prefer vim  , but nano might be easier
<CoAX> have a good night all
<HymnToLife> nano is a command line editor, while gedit is a gui editor
<lasse_> Spragie`,  try    sudo nano /etc/modules
<MarcN> linxeh: well it works for me.  Try using k3b if you have it installed.
<billybob> its not like you cant use nano in x geesh
<particleman> I used gksu "update-manager -c"
<billybob> man what planet you guys coem from ?!
<Pelo> Spragie`,  nano will work without a gui which makes it a good thing to learn for when you get stuck in CLI
<lasse_> Spragie`, first you do a sudo cp /etc/modules /etc/modules.backup
<linxeh> MarcN: ok thanks, ill give that a go
<Morgenroete> i have a question, its possible install and run AIXGL with fglrx?
<kitche> Morgenroete: no with fglrx you need xgl
<Morgenroete> thanks
<LordUltimaDavid> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<HymnToLife> billybob, you know, xterm is still command-line...
<hartsantler> i have apt-get'ed twiki, how to i run it, i do not see it listed in the Services?
<billybob> how does xgl copmpare to beryl anyhow ?
<billybob> compare*
<particleman> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<billybob> ive never been able to get xgl working AIXGL ran perfectly fine on my 6600GT
<kitche> billybob: they are two different things xgl is a server beryl is a window manager
<billybob> HymnToLife: exactly my point HOWEVER blasphemy
* billybob is partial to Aterm
<HymnToLife> billybob, they're different things, XGL is a X implementation, while Beryl is a window manager...
<lasse_> Spragie`, i need you to speed up a bit because im going to work tomorrow and its geting late here. Progress?
<billybob> HymnToLife: ok, AIXGL then
<HymnToLife> as far as I kner on top of Xorgow, AIGLX is just a lay
<HymnToLife> while XGL is a completely different X server
<Rees2> can anyone please tell me why my floppy drive mounted as /dev/sdc /media/floppy-1 rw fails and says Read Only file system (I'm using VFAT) AND Use floppy drive is checked for every user?
* HymnToLife curses his touchpad
<billybob> HymnToLife: a PITA to setup ?
<Morgenroete> u cant play opengl games with AIXGL?
<billybob> XGL that is
<krznpsk> i can't connect my laptop to my wireless network, can someone please help me?
<HymnToLife> billybob, as far as my experience gets, yes :p
<billybob> Morgenroete: yes you can . . .
<particleman> and...ok...that was useless
<particleman> ok, one more time for those that just showed up
<particleman> I'm trying to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy using gksu "update-manager -c"
<linxeh> MarcN: thanks - thats working great
<particleman> it goes fine and downloads 43 of the 45 necessary files
<particleman> then I get a file not found on the other end error
<Morgenroete> i want install aixgl becouse with xgl i cant run opengl games
<billybob> Morgenroete: i used the SabayonLinux liveDVD< and ran the doom3 demo, worked perfect, except didnt work (which has nothign to do with graphics)
<particleman> is this my problem or the repository's, and how do I resolve it?
<Rees2> also, if I try sudo mv ... /media/floppy-1 it says "Operation not permitted"
<billybob> except sound ddnt work*
<Skuller> hey guys
<lasse_> particleman, i would advice you to do a fresh install. but i dont know what the problem might be, sorry
<Skuller> LOL...i m in Unreal Tournament rite now...i dint know it had an IRC client as well...lol
<billybob> Morgenroete: anyhow, SabayonLInux LIveDVD uses Beryl, and i loaded AIXGL to play doom3
<particleman> lasse_-why not an upgrade?
<lasse_> particleman, often some things dont quite turn out how they should.. other times its flawless
<particleman> hmm
<Morgenroete> Billybob thanks
<Skuller> what is the difference between a kubuntu CD and a DVD?...i mean what extras are there in it?
<billybob> Skuller" probably every_possible_package ..
<lasse_> Spragie`, Please i really want to help you, but this has to be a two way communication. talk to me man
<Skuller> billybob: thnx...thas gud to know coz i m on slow broadband anywaiz...128kbps....
<particleman> *sigh*
<billybob> Skuller: i know nothing about install kbuntu, but would expect, anything that you NEED could also be downloaded one package at a time, for me personally, i think DVD sized installs are a waste of time / bandwidth
<billybob> then again, i like min installs
<icatalina> hi! i've compiled gimp with a wrong "prefix" option...
<icatalina> then i uninstall it and delete the compilation folder
<jester-> icatalina: and?
<icatalina> i extract it again and remake it but it still trying to get the configuration files from the wrong prefix folder
<icatalina> any idea??
<hartsantler> i'm getting crappy graphics performance, should i apt-get aiglx ? or get xgl ?  which is easy for nividia card?
<kitche> icatalina: how are you compiling it?
<billybob> !aixgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aixgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jvai> question: is ubuntu alternate install, the closest to debian's net install?
<billybob> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cables> !aiglx | billybob
<ubotu> billybob: AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<jester-> icatalina: nedd to delete .gimp directory on your home
<billybob> err yeah
* billybob thwaps the acronym
<icatalina> i delete it 5th times
<Arigato> where on the computer are the nautilus thumbnails for video and images stored?
<billybob> hartsantler: anyhow check #ubuntu-effects, they probably know
<ferret_0567> Does anybody know why the X Double Buffer Extension (dbe) is not working? I added it to my xorg.conf file under the "Modules" section, but it still does not seem to be loading. I am running Ubuntu 6.10 with a "NVIDIA GeForce 4 440 Go with AGP 4x" and the proprietary NVIDIA module.
<ferret_0567> !conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 376 kB
<ferret_0567> That's the software I am trying to use with the DBE extension\
<Morgenroete> who is that?
<|ADZ|> i keep getting a message: An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device.
<|ADZ|> when trying to connect a camera
<|ADZ|> anyone know why?
<krznpsk> my pcmcia wireless card is not working in this old laptop, can someone help me?
<ferret_0567> Maybe laptop not CardBus capable? :)
<jexdawg> in gaim, how can i automatically send this message to nickserv everytime i login: "/msg NickServ IDENTIFY my-password" ?
<cables> jexdawg, #gaim
<jexdawg> word
<frogzoo> |ADZ|: not sure, take a look in sys -> prefs -> removable -> camera maybe
<billybob> in short, learn how to script ;)
<krznpsk> wah?
<youkilldkennedy> Anyone know why Azureus won't minimize to the system tray?
<jexdawg> is freenode like the opensource program server?
<gabriela> how can check if my windows disc have virus from ubuntu?
<leal> hello...
<frogzoo> jexdawg: well s/the/a & then yes
<kitche> !clamav | gabriela
<ubotu> gabriela: clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<cables> jexdawg, there's a password box in the account settings for an IRC account. Use that.
<leal> there is a package to install the sled 10 gnome "look" to ubuntu?
<gabriela> do i have to installed from synaptic?
<youkilldkennedy> Anyone know why Azureus won't minimize to the system tray?
<gabriela> ok thanks gonna check it
<leal> themes, icons and panel?
<gabriela> and if i find a virus is it safe to remove it?
<ferret_0567> Anybody?
<Bourne> hi.. is there a way to make ubuntu 6.10 faster, I find the boot/shutdown process too slow, now I read that SysVinit is not anymore the script ruler in this release... how do I turn off stuff just like I used to with sysvinit?
<EchoBinary> http://youtube.com/watch?v=D1Nq086QB1Q
<cables> Bourne, I think it pretty much emulates sysvinit for all your startup services... someone should probably back that up though, i'm not entirely sure.
<EchoBinary> ....   crap - sorry - wrong window
<Bourne> cables: it is said that is some thing called upstart...
<eternaljoy> whats KVM?
<cables> Bourne, I know... I think it's compatible with init configuration scripts and can be configured the same way, though.
<Kapuche> thx for the link EchoBinary  now i know who sing that ;)
<cables> Bourne, there's a channel called #upstart with a few people in it...
<Bourne> cables: you know the way we used to do... turning off by Sysiniv application
<eternaljoy> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> Bourne, I think that may still work.
<Bourne> cables: it doesn't, I marked for installation and immediately, the upstart in the list got marked as to-be-removed
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody knows how to remap my numeric pad return key to the normal return key? or how to make the numeric pad return key "work" in text input boxes and such?
<francois> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<rbil> Bourne: I hate when "updates" like this come along that break what has worked so well for years. I'd like to read somewhere a justification for changing things like this.
<DARKGuy> Evolution.
<DARKGuy> Improvement.
<amorphous_> does anyone here use opera for mail?
<kristallpirat> has anybody a running gpg version 2.0.2?
<Bourne> rbil: YEAH.LOL
<Bourne> rbil: sounds like REDHAT
<andre> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<DARKGuy> ...wtf
<DARKGuy> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<andre> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ferret_0567> !newnvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newnvidia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !nvidia9
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<carlhume> I'm trying to find the line to add to my apt sources to be able to install java-package - anyone know?
<billybob> !IET
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<billybob> !iSCSI
<bruenig> carlhume, what is java-package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iscsi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !fishing | billybob
<ubotu> billybob: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<juggernaut> how do i set permissions for a directory?
<carlhume> bruenig, I'm following the how-to on www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76735.html
<bruenig> !permissions | juggernaut
<ubotu> juggernaut: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<juggernaut> i remember it's a chown command but i can't remember all of it.
<billybob> bruenig: relax, i sent two querries ffs . . .
<bruenig> juggernaut, could be chmod, depending on what exactly you are dong
<carlhume> bruenig, I'm guessing it's the deb that contains make-jpkg ...
<juggernaut> bruenig, i just want to enable write permission to the azureus directory so it will update for me.
<bruenig> juggernaut, write for everyone?
<juggernaut> for me.
<ferret_0567> you should download the offical Azureus, not use the Ubuntu one
<juggernaut> bruenig, everybody would be ok too, as i'm the only one who uses this system.
<bruenig> juggernaut, well chmod -R 777 would do all, if you just wanted you, you would need to chown it to yourself and then chmod u+w it
<juggernaut> ferret_0567, what's different about the official, versus the ubuntu one?
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody knows how to remap my numeric pad return key to the normal return key? or how to make the numeric pad return key "work" in text input boxes and such?
<bruenig> the official one was easier to manage for me because of the permission issues
<juggernaut> hmm....
<jvai> question: is ubuntu alternate install, the closest to debian's net install?
<bruenig> !minimal | jvai
<ubotu> jvai: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ferret_0567> The offical Azureus has a newer SWT library so that it'll crash less (atleast for me. I am using the Murrine GTK Engine)
<juggernaut> thanks!  i'll look into it after i'm done downloading my current torrents.
<juggernaut> i'm using xubuntu for now.  just wanted to try it out....
<jvai> aaaaah ty bruenig .. & ubotu
<andre> hey guys, how do I resize my swap partition?
<juggernaut> my lappy is puny on specs and ubuntu was running rather slowly.
<bruenig> andre, use gparted
<carlhume> bruenig, Any guesses?
<bruenig> carlhume, is that java for 64 bit?
<bruenig> carlhume, or your initial question was about adding repo lines right?
<carlhume> bruenig, yes
<andre> bruenig,  I'll try that
<juggernaut> would azureus contribute to bad sectors on my HD?
<carlhume> bruenig, yes
<jvai> wow! 10mb for a minimal install image! bettr than deb's net install, & smaller!
<juggernaut> or frostwire?
<maxx18> hey guys is it ok for me to dist-upgrade using Synaptic? (if i change sources.list manually)
<heatman> Hi everyone. Does anyone use fluxbox with edgy? I cant find the .fluxbox folder after installing it via apt-get. Can someone help?
<bruenig> andre, make sure you right click on it and select unmount before you try to resize
<bruenig> carlhume, well /etc/apt/sources.list is where you would add it
<kitche> heatman: did you run fluxbox yet?
<juggernaut> what's fluxbox?
<carlhume> bruenig, yes
<carlhume> bruenig, I can't find what repo I need to add...
<bruenig> carlhume, that howto is really old, year and a half, it is probably obselete
<bruenig> obsolete*
<heatman> a minimalist desktop... replace KDE... somewhat
<DARKGuy> fluxbox = coolest thing ever
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody knows how to remap my numeric pad return key to the normal return key? or how to make the numeric pad return key "work" in text input boxes and such?
* billybob mutters "AfterSTEP
<heatman> DARKGuy: can u tell me if u installed it with apt-get?
<DARKGuy> heatman: yes, apt-get install fluxbox
<carlhume> bruenig, hrm - well then, back to the drawing board
<carlhume> bruenig, thx
<DARKGuy> heatman: you need the universe/multiverse repositories enabled though
<heatman> DARKGuy: can u tell me where i can find the .flubox folder? I wanna modify my menu and such
<bruenig> carlhume, do you need just the plugin, because I know some howtos for that
<DARKGuy> heatman: in /home/user/.fluxbox/
<unop> heatman,  ~/.fluxbox
<DARKGuy> heatman: It won't be there until you run fluxbox for the first time though
<ubuntu_cry> hey
<carlhume> bruenig, No - I need the SDK
<ubuntu_cry> is there someone here
<DARKGuy> heatman: and "man fluxbox" should tell you everything about the menu, startup and other files
<ubuntu_cry> now i have one question
<heatman> thats odd... could access it... just could
<bruenig> !hi | ubuntu_cry
<ubotu> ubuntu_cry: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<posingaspopular> ubuntu_cry: there are plenty of people here
<ubuntu_cry> bruenig man
<carlhume> bruenig, I just found the java6 jdk in Multiverse - maybe I'll give it a whirl
<andre> bruenig,  tx
<ubuntu_cry> buenig
<heatman> yeah i know how to make it work... just first time installing it via apt-get
<ubuntu_cry> person bruenig
<ubuntu_cry> perdon
<DARKGuy> heatman: Ahh, have you enabled the repositories yet?
<ubuntu_cry> bruenig i have problem
* bruenig senses bot, stays alert
<unop> heatman,  fluxmenu is a GUI tool that'll help you design the fluxbox menu
<cables> !ask | ubuntu_cry
<ubotu> ubuntu_cry: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<heatman> DARKGuy: think so... what repo is there to add?
<heatman> unop: i know ;)
* bruenig sees misspell, thinks now probably not bot
<ubuntu_cry> bruenig i can't make new partition gparted say that this partition is windows dynamic what can i do man.
<cables> ubuntu_cry, why not ask everyone, not just bruenig?
<unop> !info fluxbox | heatman
<ubotu> heatman: fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1 (edgy), package size 899 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<kismet> Does anyone know what I need to connect my cellphone to ubuntu?
<cables> ubuntu_cry, can you say the exact error?
<kismet> Besides my usb cord?
<DARKGuy> heatman: multiverse and/or universe, try editing the /etc/apt/sources.list and removing the comment (#) before the deb and deb-src lines that have universe and/or multiverse in the end
<ubuntu_cry> cables becouse man becouse i know him
<bruenig> ubuntu_cry, do you have empty space, you need empty space for a new partition
<DARKGuy> yay, ubotu rocks
<ubuntu_cry> cables ok moment
<bruenig> I don't know him unless it is a different username
<ubuntu_cry> bruenig man i have 31gb free
<unop> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<HighLife245> Is it possible to download files from a computer with ssh server installed?
<bruenig> ubuntu_cry, it has to be unallocated
<ubuntu_cry> bruenig man you may know him i have sometime with ubuntu
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody knows how to remap my numeric pad return key to the normal return key? or how to make the numeric pad return key "work" in text input boxes and such?
<ubuntu_cry> cables are you here
<cables> ubuntu_cry, you need to shrink the existing partitions to make room for a new one
<unop> HighLife245,  sure .. sftp or scp can be used to connect upto the ssh server .. although stfp might need extra configuration
<EchoBinary> there is no cables, only Zuul
<cables> EchoBinary, there is no cables?
<ubuntu_cry> bruenig i will try again gparted and will tell you what error give me
<rj__> I also have gparted problem.  Or, I should say, created a major problem with gparted.
<ubuntu_cry> cables man????
<HighLife245> unop I was hoping to do it through something like putty
<ubuntu_cry> cables to delete the partition
<cables> ubuntu_cry, what are you trying to do?
<unop> DARKGuy,  xmodmap should be able to do that
<ubuntu_cry> cables i'm trying to install format
* bruenig is happy to cede this to cables
<ubuntu_cry> perdon
<cables> ubuntu_cry, you want to make a new partition, right?
<ubuntu_cry> cables i'm im trying to make new partition
<DARKGuy> unop: yes, but I don't know how to use it for that (I followed a tutorial for the print screen key, but I have no idea for the other return key)
<ubuntu_cry> cables but i can't,and windows xp too say this.
<rj__> When I last installed XP, I went partition-crazy and created an OS partition, an Applications partition, and a data partition.
<cables> ubuntu_cry, how many partitions does the drive currently have?
<Mr_Bunny_> where does the corefont install by default? wine wants the M$ fonts...
<rj__> Problem is, OS partition became too small over time.
<ubuntu_cry> cables only 1 partition and is 300gb
<unop> HighLife245,  errm, i dont really know much abut putty
<vote4arealclown> i went threw the hold howto on installing nvidia
<cables> ubuntu_cry, you need to resize that partition to make room for your new partition.
<Bourne> people... why GNOME... man, I have given a time to the linux thing... and just to get back and feel that GNOME runs slower and slower, and it keeps slowing, even on a 3Ghz/512MB computer
<vote4arealclown> and still no go
<vote4arealclown> anyone have any ideas?
<cables> Bourne, your computer seriously has issues...
<ubuntu_cry> cables there is the problem
<francois> Mr_Bunny_: did you install msttcorefonts ??
<HighLife245> Well I would like to download files to a windows comtpuer
<HighLife245> computer*
<rj__> I tried to use gparted to expand the OS partition, but Apps partition was next to it.  So I copy/pasted apps to the other side of Data, then deleted original Apps (D:/).
<ubuntu_cry> cables in resize Gparted don't give me to do this.
<Bourne> cables: it realllly doesnt, my tweaked XP is WAY faster than Gnome
<DARKGuy> Bourne: I've felt the same thing over time. However, there are alternatives oO XFCE is good, and fluxbox is too. Running GTK apps under these does good (to my PC at least)
<rj__> Now XP does not see D:, only "Apps" which it sees but does not access
<cables> Bourne, I have much less than that and Gnome is WAY faster than XP. It's just you.
<Bourne> cables: and starting to think that XP default is WAY faster
<rj__> now all programs are broken.  please help
<cables> ubuntu_cry, do you speak english natively?
<ubuntu_cry> cables no why?
<DARKGuy> Bourne: It is - until you install stuff and stuff :P
<shatrat> cables, I bet he hasnt installed his drivers or something
<unop> DARKGuy, this should help http://cweiske.de/howto/xmodmap/allinone.html
<cables> ubuntu_cry, what language do you speak?
<Bourne> Darkguy: I am getting xfce... GNOME is unbearable... i only can take the support comments to it as mad-passion....
<ubuntu_cry> cables lets say Bulgarian
<DARKGuy> unop: Ah, I'll check that link, thanks!
<ubuntu_cry> cables why can't you help me
<cables> shatrat, or it's a KVM :), but the problem is really that he can't make a new partition
<dm> Anyone here know how much space XCFE will take on my HDD?
<bruenig> bulgaria is awesome, I like the attack party
<dm> i was thinking about trying it again
<cables> ubuntu_cry, because you're not being clear.
<DARKGuy> Bourne: XFCE shall do good - it has a plugin to load some Gnome applets in case you miss osme of them :P
<unop> !info xfce
<ubotu> Package xfce does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<bruenig> !info xubuntu-desktop
<DARKGuy> *some
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.23 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ubuntu_cry> bruenig man ok
<hagabaka> if i use bcron instead of vixie-cron, would some packages have problem running maintenance scripts?
<dm> Bourne what is wrong with gnome?
<ubuntu_cry> cables can i chat with in private with you
<cables> ubuntu_cry, sure
<Bourne> dm slower than windows xp
<dm> bourne WHAT>???
<ubuntu_cry> cablrs but the nick is not registered
<Bourne> dm on default install...
<ubuntu_cry> cables but the nick is not registered
<dm> bourne what kinda PC u runnin
<bruenig> Gnome is sluggish, compared to xfce
<Bourne> 3Ghz/512MB
<shatrat> Bourne, did you not install your video drivers?  Gnome is faster than XP and most other windowing environments in just about every way
<CupCakeMaster> Can anyone help me instal wine /
<cables> ubuntu_cry, join #cables
<bruenig> CupCakeMaster, sudo apt-get install wine
<cables> !wine | CupCakeMaster
<ubotu> CupCakeMaster: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ubuntu_cry> ok man thanks
<Ferret> hagabaka: cron is a relatively well-defined system.  As long as those maintenance scripts aren't using vixie-cron extensions like @daily, they should be fine
<Bourne> shatrat: i take your comment as passionate?
<hagabaka> hmm
<Ferret> hagabaka: If they are doing that they shouldn't, so report it as a bug ;p
<Mr_Bunny_> francois, I'm not sure how to whisper but I used Add/Remove programs on 6.10 to install "Microsoft Core Fonts"
<hagabaka> ok
<dm> bruenig i was thinking about trying xfce, but last time i did, i didnt find it enjoyable as i did gnome
<hagabaka> i had some errors when i installed bcron though
<dm> bruenig the file manager in xfce was horrible imo
<bruenig> dm, thunar?
<Bourne> shatrat: i'm getting xfce, then Ill be able to tell if it's issue with video.. it could be
<shatrat> Bourne, well, it is a passionate time of the year.  Anyway, if you consider anythin about gnome slow you must have something set up incorrectly or not have direct rendering
<bruenig> thunar is great. When I used gnome I actually used thunar
<shatrat> Bourne, it takes 2 seconds to tell, "glxinfo | grep rendering" in terminal
<dudanogueira> join #ubuntu-nz
<dm> bruenig i tried xfce a year ago, so i dont rmember what it was
<bruenig> no need for those arrows when you have the tabs at the top
<DARKGuy> I use thunar here with fluxbox :P
<vote4arealclown> anyone have any ideas on how to get my 3d working
<Bourne> shatrat: ok help me out
<CupCakeMaster> i got this "E: Invalid operation instal"
<dm> shatrat aye ill agree with him bourne
<Bourne> shatrat: coz my system, when I install XP, it is just like this until I install the video driver
<vote4arealclown> i've went threw the howto and got nothing
<dm> vote4realclown try ENVY
<bruenig> CupCakeMaster, do you have the universe repo enabled or do you not know (probably means you don't then)
<vote4arealclown> envy?
<noodles12> is there a way to configure konquerer to view "IE only" pages?
<CupCakeMaster> yeh i have no idea what your talking about
<dm> envy is a gfx driver installer
<shatrat> Bourne, well its the same with any unaccelerated 2D environment, your CPU is doing the work of the videocard.  Anyway, direct rendering yes or no?
<CupCakeMaster> = P
<vote4arealclown> thanks
<dm> it works wonders for me vote4arealclown
<tritium> dm: please don't recommend that
<bruenig> CupCakeMaster, are you on edgy or dapper?
<unop> dm,  you could use nautilus under xfce .. or better something like gnome-commander or the rox-filer
<Bourne> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46
<Bourne> direct rendering: Yes
<CupCakeMaster> ?
<Trini_Man> hi everyone
<andre> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bruenig> CupCakeMaster, 6.10 or 6.06
<CupCakeMaster> 6.06
<Bourne> shatrat: yes, direct rendering
<Trini_Man> i cant boot ubuntu ubuntu failed to load nvidia kernel module
<Trini_Man> it happened after an update this morning
<Trini_Man> ubuntu failed to load nvidia kernel module
<shatrat> Bourne, what hardware do you have? graphics card, ram, cpu.
<ubuntu_cry> hey what is the command to make screenshots
<DARKGuy> ah, the link helps a lot, thanks unop!
<Trini_Man> can someone help thanks
<Mr_Bunny_> where do the msttcorefonts default install to? i need to copy them over so my wine install can use them...
<Trini_Man> ubuntu failed to load nvidia kernel module
<unop> DARKGuy,  don't tell anyone, google is my secret weapon :p
<Bourne> shatrat: the video is a Savage S3 Unichrome.... the RAM I have is 512 MB, the CPU is a Celeron 2.66
<shatrat> Mr_Bunny_, /usr/share/fonts I think
<CupCakeMaster> lol
<DARKGuy> unop: lol, sure ;)
<Trini_Man> i try to update nvidia stuff still did not fix it
<mdmartz_> In what file can I make modifications to the driver used by a specific piece of hardware?  In this case a wireless card that was previously using a orinco driver and now using prism.
<ubuntu_cry> !screenshots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenshots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unop> DARKGuy,  especially since google likes linux too -- http://google.com/linux :)
<Trini_Man> how do i role back kernel updates
<sadistico> !wireless
<bruenig> CupCakeMaster, okay copy this entire thing at once, it should enable all your repos, update, and then install wine: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/dapper universe/dapper universe multiverse/g' -e 's/dapper-security universe/dapper-security universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shatrat> Bourne, ah I see.  But you get "direct rendering: yes" when you use that command I gave you earlier?  the Savage card is a little slow but it should be fine on the desktop.  Im not familiar with it though
<andre> hey guys, I just mounted a partition,  how do I get it to show in "computer" ?
<DARKGuy> unop: :o didn't know that, haha ^^
<ferret_0567> ubuntu_cry: gnome-screenshot
<ubuntu_cry> and in kde
<andre> !computer
<CupCakeMaster> mdma? eVil MD
<Trini_Man> ubuntu failed to load nvidia kernel module
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bourne> Bourne: yes I got "Direct Rendering YES"
<Bourne> shatrat: yes I got "Direct Rendering YES"
<ferret_0567> Err...dunno
<andre> hey guys, I just mounted a partition,  how do I get it to show in "computer" ?
<ferret_0567> Go to #kubuntu
<ferret_0567> I haven't used KDE in a while
<hagabaka> should the bcron package have its own man page? i installed it, but man cron still says vixie cron
<hagabaka> and there is no manpage for bcron
<Bourne> shatrat: and "3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46"
<Trini_Man> ubuntu failed to load nvidia kernel module
<shatrat> Bourne, thats a harmless warning.  its fixed in 2.6.19 but it doesnt really effect anything
<bruenig> Trini_Man, little more will be necessary if you want help
<mdmartz_> In what file can I make modifications to the driver used by a specific piece of hardware?  In this case a wireless card that was previously using a orinco driver and now using prism.
<Bourne> shatrat; so, any tweaks to make this videocard faster?
<Bourne> shatrat; coz it does perform well on XP
<rj__> Please help. . . . Ideas on reactivating my applications partiiton in XP?  Copy/pasted my D: (applications) partition, to expand C:.  Then deleted D:.  the copied partition is seen by XP, but inaccessible.  Created a new D: and want to copy/past data from the inaccessible partition into new D:, hoping C: (XP) will see the new D: (and data pasted from former D:, now inaccessible partition) and applications will work again.  Please advise.  I am
<rj__>  unable (or don't know how) to "mount" the partition XP cannot access.  I am using 6.06LTS live cd hoping for rescue.  please help.
<Bourne> shatrat; with its driver
<Trini_Man> ok i did a kernel update that ubuntu had this morning when i reboot Xserver gave me this error ""
<shatrat> Bourne, I dont know if ive ever even seen one of those, much less worked with it.  Im poking around but I dont see much documentation on it.  Most people run Nvidia, Intel, or ATI
<Trini_Man> "ubuntu failed to load nvidiakernel module "
<shatrat> Bourne, if I find something Ill let you know, but maybe you should try installing "xubuntu-desktop"
<Bourne> ok thanks
<tritium> Trini_Man: you're likely missing the linux-restricted-modules for that kernel version
<Trini_Man> tritium : how do i install that ?
<bruenig> Trini_Man, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<tritium> Trini_Man: should be automatic, with your kernel update.  What release are you running?
<shatrat> Bourne, actually I might have something else you could try.
<Bourne> shatrat: what is it
<DARKGuy> Yay!
<Trini_Man> tritium: i dont know the exact kernal version its now it asked me to update today i am runnuing 6.10
<ferret_0567> Does anybody use the "dbe" X extension with a NVIDIA card?
<DARKGuy> keycode 36 = Return
<DARKGuy> keycode 108 = Return
<DARKGuy> That did it :D
<bruenig> Trini_Man, run that command, it will install the right modules for your kernel
<mdmartz_> In what file can I make modifications to the driver used by a specific piece of hardware?  In this case a wireless card that was previously using a orinco driver and now using prism.
<shatrat> Bourne, changing the color depth to 16.  if you do gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and go down to the Screen section at the bottom there is a line that says "DefaultDepth 24"  I think if you change it to 16 and save it, then ctrl alt backspace to restart X you should be faster.
<tritium> Trini_Man: uname -r to find out your kernel version
<Trini_Man> ok i will try it
<sadistico> !ftwcutter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftwcutter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sadistico> !fwcutter
<tritium> Trini_Man: and bruenig has you covered
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fwcutter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trini_Man> tritium : going nad try it now thanks guys
<tritium> :)
<bruenig> Trini_Man, remember that the ` are the thing above the tab and to the left of 1, I once thought they were ' and yeah failure ensued
<bruenig> is*
<Trini_Man> k kool
<Trini_Man> thanks
<Bourne> shatrat: ok i just commented out the other settings left only 16bit
<juano__> how do i make GDM my default desktop manager again _
<juano__> ?
<f> um
<f> sessopms
<f> sessions
<f> at the main screen
<Bourne> shatrat: i just installed xubuntu... how do i switch gnome to it
<f> login screen
<f> sessions
<ElbridgeGerry> GAH!
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shatrat> Bourne, ah, no those are the Modelines, they specify what resolution is available at different depths.  What you need to do is look for the DefaultDepth line, which specifies which one of those lines to use.
<bimberi> juano__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<rj__> Gparted problem. Ideas on reactivating my applications partiiton in XP?  Copy/pasted my D: (applications) partition, to expand C:.  Then deleted D:.  the copied partition is seen by XP, but inaccessible.  Created a new D: and want to copy/past data from the inaccessible partition into new D:, hoping C: (XP) will see the new D: (and data pasted from former D:, now inaccessible partition) and applications will work again.  Please advise.  I am u
<rj__> nable (or don't know how) to "mount" the partition XP cannot access.  I am using 6.06LTS live cd hoping for rescue.  please help.
<shatrat> Bourne, so uncomment them, and change "DefaultDepth  24" to DefaultDepth 16
<llama32> anyone know how to fix automount? i had a screwup with users & groups, and now i've gotta mount everthing manually
<gabriela> hi
<Mhz> hi everyone
<Bourne> shatrat: yes, i djd that
<shatrat> Bourne, lets try this first before you log into XFCE
<juano__> bimberi: will this take away my sessions settings ?
<bruenig> !hi | gabriela and Mhz
<ubotu> gabriela and Mhz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gortba_> Hi everyone. I have a textbook on C++ that I want to work through to teach myself how to program. Can anyone tell me what program I need to install on my linux machine to get started?
<Bourne> shatrat:
<Bourne> ok
<gabriela> thanks
<shatrat> Bourne, great, save and then ctrl alt backspace.  That restarts X
<bimberi> juano__: not sure, i doubt it
<gabriela> i want to change the boot splash
<juano__> bimberi:  ok
<DLB|Maximus> im having a problem with the ubuntu installer @ prepare mount partitions, its telling me "no root file system" i have clearly selected "/" at hda6 with size of 6gb, what gives?
<Mhz> does anyone feel like helping a poor man whose update manager is screwed up?
<ElbridgeGerry> Every time I try to use QSynaptics to edit my touchpad, when I turn the touchpad tapping off, and click "Apply" or "OK", it doesn't save. Tapping still counts as a click
<gabriela> but i can not unzip the image to .grub folder
<shatrat> gortba_, well, build-essential will get you a compiler along with source code for the kernel and other good stuff.
<bruenig> !anyone | Mhz
<ubotu> Mhz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<unop> gortba_,  build-essentials g++
<gabriela> it toldme that i dont have permisions
<noodles12> how would i install a java virtual machine for ies4linux?
<bimberi> gortba_: build-essential (includes gcc and other goodies)
<ElbridgeGerry> Do I have to restart X for the changes to take effect?
<gabriela> wanted to do this
<shatrat> gortba_, but you might want an IDE as well.  I think jgrasp is a decent one for beginners.
<gabriela> Gzip your xpm file and put it into your /boot/GRUB directory (or to any directory of a /dev/hda1 partition)
<gabriela> does someones know how?
<bruenig> gabriela, you need to sudo mv it
<gortba_> thanks everyone. shatrat--what is an IDE?
<Mhz> cool, here's my problem: recently I started having trouble in my update manager with Samba
<mdmartz_> In what file can I make modifications to the driver used by a specific piece of hardware?  In this case a wireless card that was previously using a orinco driver and now using prism.
<bimberi> noodles12: download/install the plugin using IE itself
<Bourne> shatrat: i seems a lot faster
<krel> is it a known problem for ubuntu to fail to come out of standby about 50% of the time?  and if so, is there a solution?
<shatrat> gortba_, Integrated Development Environment.
<daveyarusso> Hi, a bit of an odd dialup issue here.  Using sl-modem-daemon for my modem, and the regular gnome network-admin > Enable interface works, while gnome-ppp does not.  I tried running network-admin from a terminal to see what it did differently, but got no useful output.  What should I try to change in gnome-ppp?
<Mhz> and today I got this msg: It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<gabriela> bruenig i can not get it with sudo
<Bourne> shatrat: lemme turn on some apps to check
<bruenig> Mhz, open a terminal and do sudo apt-get install -f
<gabriela> i know that im doing wrong
<unop> gzip -9v file.xpm; mv file.xpm.gz /boot/grub  gabriela
<shatrat> Bourne, yeah apparently the hardware on the S3 only likes 16 bit words, so its twice as slow if it has to do 24
<bruenig> gabriela, what does it say when you try to sudo mv it
<gortba_> ok thanks everyone.
<shatrat> gortba_, IDE is basically a text editor that checks syntax and has a Compile button.
<gabriela> let me see
<gortba_> ahh I see
<Bourne> shatrat: one thing I want to get rid of.. animations windows
<Mhz> I did here's the output: http://rafb.net/p/wMZidH81.html
<ummagumma> daveyarusso>> excuse guy, but did you try wvdial?!
<juano__> bimberi: seemed to work! thanks
<billybob> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Bourne> shatrat: getting rid of it would really improve more
<bimberi> juano__: cool, np :)
<valehru_> Hey guys, does anyone here have experience using vmware?  I keep getting the error: Failed to construct 3-D rendering backend.  The 3-D features of the display card will be disabled.
<gabriela> says that the files is missing
<jvai> aight ppl.. i'm ghost
<juano__> bimberi: problem was i installed enlightenment and set Entrance as default , so now with this i could select kdm , gdm or entrance and re-selected gdm
<Trini_Man> Terminus : thanks man
<juano__> bimberi: thanks
<bruenig> Mhz, try doing sudo apt-get remove samba, then sudo apt-get install samba
<gortba_> shatrat, I can just download both build essential and jgrasp from the repository--and they'll work together?
<unop> Mhz,  try doing this -- sudo rm -rf /etc/rc2.d/K09samba
<Trini_Man> and the other person that helped me
<gabriela> bruenig: says that the file is missing
<daveyarusso> ummagumma, Yes.  wvdial actually does some strange things as well, which is probably related.  It asks for a password on two different occasions, and on the second, hangs.  If the pw is provided in the conf file, it connects, then drops it, and hangs later.
<Trini_Man> u guys are life savers !!!
<bruenig> gabriela, where is the file you are trying to move located, and where are you trying to move it
<shatrat> Bourne, animations window? Not sure wht that is.  Im the complete opposite direction of you, ive got composite desktop with water effects and shadows and wobbly windows etcetera
<Bourne> shatrat: the maximizing effects.. animations
<shatrat> gortba_, I dont know if jgrasp is in the repo, Im sure there are some IDEs though, and I bet theres plenty of guides
<rj__> Yes, lifesavers.  Thanks, guys.
<ummagumma> what modem you use?!
<Terminus> Trini_Man: i don't think you were referring to me. =P
<llama32> is there something lighter than openoffice that will read .doc files?
<shatrat> Bourne, Ill see if I can find out how to do that.  Never tried
<Mhz> nope, it won't do: http://rafb.net/p/mQ4jgd55.html
<unop> llama32,  !abiword
<shatrat> llama32, abiword?
<dude_> hello does anyone know a good alternative to quuick books
<shatrat> i lose
<bruenig> llama32, I like abiword. It's .doc ability is suspect occasionally but it does well enough
<gortba_> Cool. Thanks shatrat. You guys are great.
<gortba_> going to experiment now.
<bruenig> dude_, what is quick books
<daveyarusso> ummagumma, It's the internal winmodem on a Dell Inspiron 5100.  Not sure what the exact modem is offhand.
<Bourne> shatrat: they say you cant do that in metacity
<tritium> bruenig: accounting software
<francois> anyone familiar with ssh, and how to set it up ? i need a quick run down
<gabriela> the file is the desktop
<unop> Mhz,  sudo sh -c "rm -rf /etc/rc2.d/K09samba; aptitude remove samba; aptitude install samba"
<tritium> !ssh > francois
<bruenig> !gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.1-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2014 kB, installed size 6388 kB
<gabriela> this is the name of the file tuxbsdxp.xpm.gz
<Bourne> shatrat: how do I switch to xfce?
<dude_> bruenig: yes
<francois> tritium: i read that whole thing, i still don't understand the keys thing
<ummagumma> well, i think this modem have support from the driver, otherwise you cannot connect
* llama32 didn't know abiword read .doc files... thanks guys
<unop> gabriela,  where is it located tho?
<bruenig> gabriela, and it its going where exactly?
<ummagumma> my modem is a hsp56mr...
<ummagumma> but it works!
<shatrat> Bourne, well, if you log out and click on the button in the lower left you can choose it as a session, and then log back in.  I think ive found a way to disable animations though
<tritium> francois: you don't _need_ to generate keys
<gabriela> i want to move it to the boo/grub folder
<dude_> tritium: do you have any suggestion
<Bourne> shatrat: what really annoys me in GNOME is that, a window never opens where you are looking at... it always opens where your not expecting...
<gabriela> in order to change the splash boot image
<tritium> dude_: for a quick books replacement?  Nope, sorry.
<Bourne> shatrat: what is the way to disable it?
<francois> tritium: woah, ok now i'm really confused, if i just want ssh to run on bootup, with a password, how do i get it done ? i thought it needed a passphrase or a key or something
<daveyarusso> ummagumma, Yeah, the driver should be fine, since it does actually dial and such, and it does connect via the network-admin (I'm on this machine atm actually).  In short, I need to find out what configuration options are being sent when doing the n-a method so I can compare them to my wvdial.conf.
<shatrat> Bourne, hah.  Well I use Beryl and it is pretty good about placing things intelligently, but it would make your system run at about 2 frames per second
<shatrat> Bourne, in gconf-editor  (launch in terminal) you can change it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-164-172-100.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<bruenig> gabriela, ok then open a terminal and do the following,  tar xf ~/Desktop/tuxbsdxp.xpm.gz && sudo mv ~/Desktop/tuxbsdxp.xpm /boot/grub
<dude_> tritium: thank you
<Flannel> francois: you want ssh to run, as in, the client?
<shatrat> Banstick?
<Mhz> unop & bruenig : it worked! thanks a lot guys!!
<BlueEagle> francois: You want to automatically log into a secure shell server using a password on boot?
<ummagumma> ok, that's all to do
<BlueEagle> francois: Or do you want the shell server to start at boot?
<bruenig> Mhz, which one was it, the rm or the apt-get remove for future reference
<Bourne> shatrat: ok, there in gconf
<tritium> francois: oh, you didn't explain what you're trying to do...
<bruenig> or did you do both
<gabriela> says that is does not apperd to be a tar file
<norty> can someone help me? I have a file that has a character in the name that ubuntu doesn't recognize, I need to copy this file to a ipod, how do I get it to copy?
<DLB|Maximus> im having a problem with the ubuntu installer @ prepare mount partitions, its telling me "no root file system" i have clearly selected "/" at hda6 with size of 6gb, any ideas?
<shatrat> Bourne, the key you want to change is in Desktop/Gnome/Interface
<gabriela> ok let me get to dinner
<gabriela> be right back
<francois> BlueEagle: i want the server to run on boot, so that i can log into my system from school, over ssh, with a simple password login, like i have now
<gabriela> thanks
<shatrat> Bourne, its called enable_animations
<Mhz> I tried everything you told me to try, in order. the last one was: sudo sh -c "rm -rf /etc/rc2.d/K09samba; aptitude remove samba; aptitude install samba"
<unop> francois,  http://www.snailbook.com/faq/no-passphrase.auto.html
<shatrat> Bourne, and after that I promise Ill let you try xfce
<Flannel> francois: the openssh server, once installed, will run automatically
<rabican> ls
<Bourne> shatrat: LOL....
<bruenig> two variables, bad scientific method
<daveyarusso> ummagumma, Do you happen to know what command the "Enable" button runs?  If I can do that directly from a terminal I'll be able to see the exact output.
<francois> Flannel: on boot ? without login ? liek if i just leave it at the login screen ?
<Bourne> shatrat: ok why the calculator opens like there in the corner of the window.. and not in the center... is this a GNOME thing?
<BlueEagle> francois: The secure shell server should start at boot by default.
<noodles12>  in konquerer my tools menu is empty/blank. How do i get it back so i can fake the browser ID to be IE?
<Flannel> francois: right.  It'll start before X even starts
<BlueEagle> francois: To make sure you can install rcconf and check.
<shatrat> Bourne, well, there are different algorithms for deciding where to place new windows.  I dont know if it is configurable for metacity (the window manager of gnome)
<Bourne> ok
<francois> Flannel: sweet, ok, so i can just login with my regular ID and password ? no need to create new ones ?
<Bourne> shatrat: thanks anyway
<Bourne> shatrat: many thanks
<Flannel> francois: that's correct
<ummagumma> i just type "wvdial" on a ternimal section, and all the commands are displayed
<shatrat> Bourne, no problem, have fun
<francois> Flannel: ok awsome
<blenna_unix> if i do a "ln file1 /apps/file1" will the command copy the file from the current directory to /apps/file1?
<BlueEagle> francois: That is correct.
<ummagumma> your connection is tone or pulse based?!
<unop> francois,  do you want the server to start up, or the client connecting to another machine?
<francois> unop: thanks for the link, its a good one, i'll make sure to read it
<francois> unop: server to start
<unop> francois,  ahh, thats started auto
<Flannel> francois: just make sure you port forward correctly,  you probably want to try it once to make sure you've got everything setup, while you still at home
<francois> unop: so i can putty to my computer from school
<unop> francois,  flannel read your mind :)
<francois> Wicked, thanks everyone, i've been fiddling for hours with this
<BlueEagle> francois: Make sure that the firewall at your school doesn't block port 22 tho.
<__mikem> well, I am done setting up edgy, and I love it so far. ITs the best ubuntu yet. Kudos to the guys at Cannonical
<BlueEagle> francois: You won't get anywhere if that's the case.
<BlueEagle> :)
<hartsantler> i just installed ubuntu edgy, and am dual booting with Windows Vista, i used the resize partion option, but now Vista hangs when i try to boot it, what should i do?
<daveyarusso> ummagumma, Not sure about tone or pulse.  And yes, running wvdial in a terminal will show all of the commands, but it doesn't work.  The other thing works, but I don't know what it's doing.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hi all
<francois> BlueEagle: i use a live cd in that case, :)
<posingaspopular> remove vista ;)
<__mikem> lol @ posingaspopular
<ljlolel> okay, so, wireless networking.. i set up ndiswrapper as instructed by many forums/websites... but now my wireless card isn't showing up as a device (wlan0 or eth1).... it used to be eth1, but now that has disappeared
<unop> BlueEagle,  francois could port forward a different port to port 22 on his server, that ought to work
<SpamKids> hello humans people: my cursor sometimes blinking on X11/KDE... is possible to improve it?
<ummagumma> maybe your wvdial config file is wrong, about the tone or pulse option
<BlueEagle> unop: Yes that would probably work.
<blenna_unix> can someone explain how links work? if i do a "ln file1 file2" will that command copy the file again?
<Flannel> BlueEagle, francois, unop, if it does block 22, change the port on your ssh server.  You may want to anyway, as it'll eliminate nearly all hack attempts as well
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell blenna_unix about man
<Flannel> before I changed mine I had huge auth.logs, full of crack attempts
<shatrat> blenna_unix, ln creates links
<ummagumma> to know what type connection you have, ypu can look at your phone device, try to look
<SpamKids> hello humans people: my cursor sometimes blinking on X11/KDE... is possible to improve it?
<ljlolel> blenna_unix, no, that just creates another "label" to the same memory address on your harddrive
<shatrat> blenna_unix, if you want to copy file1, use cp file1 file2
<LjL> !repeat | SpamKids
<ubotu> SpamKids: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ummagumma> these configs are important
<daveyarusso> ummagumma, I'll try swapping that.  Since obviously this requires disconnecting to futz with, any other things I should try while I'm at it?
<__mikem> !repeat | SpamKids
<unop> Flannel,  i'd rather get the portforwarder forward another port like 2222 to 22 on the ssh server .. that way, on the LAN you could use normal port 22 and 2222 from the outside
<PwcrLinux> How I can find which driver loaded in for a ATI mobility 7500 (hopefully should have 9000's driver), after upgraded the kernel, the FF and DVD player much slower, is there possiblity video issues?
<ljlolel> blenna_unix, you'll almost always want to create only symbolic links... ln -s, to copy use cp
<daveyarusso> ummagumma, What do you mean by look at your phone device?
<ummagumma> excuse, i mean you may look to your phone
<shatrat> PwcrLinux, glxinfo | grep string
<SpamKids> __mikem: hello! do you want that I repeat?
<SpamKids> __mikem: sorry for my poor English
<__mikem> No
<PwcrLinux> okay shatrat hang on
<SpamKids> __mikem: can you help me?
<__mikem> I don't, I was trying to trigger the info bot
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell spamkids about repeat
<SpamKids> __mikem: repeat or not?? O_o sorry
<blenna_unix> so the "ln file1 file2" command will only creates links, but when i do a "ls" command, it appears the file has been copied.
<LjL> SpamKids: no
<DLB|Maximus> im having trouble installing 6.10 @ preparing mount points, its telling me "no root file system" though i have selected "/" for partition hda6, anyone have any ideas whats wrong?
<__mikem> LjL are you in offtopic at the moment?
<SpamKids> __mikem: well, if you want that I repeat, I repeat: hello humans people: my cursor sometimes blinking on X11/KDE... is possible to improve it?
<posingaspopular> DLB|Maximus: yea i can help
<PwcrLinux> shatrat: Okay which line will be?
<unop> blenna_unix,  ln on its own creates a hardlink which is not a shortcut -- you need ln -s .. ln -s file file2
<ljlolel> blenna_unix, it just creates another pointer, tit doesn't copy the actual bits
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<posingaspopular> can you meet me in #flood though?
<BlueEagle> spamkids: Please read the message ubotu spits out. Thank you.
* SpamKids was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (NO)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<DLB|Maximus> posingaspopular: why there?
<posingaspopular> it's easier for me, too many things going on in here
<SpamKids> I'm sorry, what?
<ummagumma> daveyarusso, find something?
<unop> blenna_unix,  ln creates hardlinks which means that multiple filenames can point to the same file .. in your instance, if you edited "file2", the changes would be seen in "file"
<LjL> SpamKids: do NOT repeat. ask your question ONE time.
<shatrat> PwcrLinux, well, sadly im not entirely sure what it Should say, since I dont use the open source driver.   I should have thought of that before.
<SpamKids> I have a little problem... I don't know, all was closed
<daveyarusso> ummagumma, Not really.  Looking at some possibly relevant wiki pages while I'm connected to see if there's anything enlightening.
<SpamKids> LjL: I'm sorry. Do you is human?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell spamkids about de
<BlueEagle> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<shooters> How can I count the number of subfolders in a specific folder?
<ummagumma> ok
<unop> shooters,  ls -1 /path/ | wc -l
<PwcrLinux> shatrat: want go into prvmsg for look at it?
<LjL> BlueEagle: i don't understand.
<SpamKids> __mikem: are you human?
<shatrat> PwcrLinux, sure, join #shatrat, thats where my posse gathers
<PwcrLinux> okay
<unop> shooters,  oops -- find /path -type d | wc -l
<BlueEagle> ljl: ?
<__mikem> No, I am a robot
<BlueEagle> ljl: What do you not understand?
<LjL> BlueEagle: err, sorry, was meant for sp amkids
<LjL> SpamKids: why are you asking if we are human?
<SpamKids> __mikem: hmmm. so, it's explainded
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell spamkids about es
<amorphous_> unop, shooters; not ls -l /path/ |grep ^d|wc -l
<BlueEagle> spamkids: Please read the messaages ubotu sends you.
<SpamKids> LjL: because the Ubuntu prhase is "for humans beign"
<__mikem> I spy with my little eyes a troll
<BlueEagle> spamkids: I am not sure what language you speak tho.
<blenna_unix> unop: ok. the reason i ask is that my samba directory has several a large files i want to publish to /var/www, im concerned that the "ln" command copied the actual bits of these files
<LjL> SpamKids, is your language spanish? if yes, probably you will be more lucky in #ubuntu-es
<SpamKids> BlueEagle: Portuguese, why?
<forQed> What is the best for burning ISO files, Gnomebaker, Nero, x-CD Roast, or K3B?
<LjL> SpamKids: because your english is a bit hard to understand -- no offence.
<unop> blenna_unix, well, to say it has "copied" would be a misnomer -- but you can delete the new hardlinks in /var/www and you should be ok
<SpamKids> LjL: I'm sorry, I don't had lucky on #ubuntu-br...
<BlueEagle> spamkids: Because your english is bad and thus you might try a support channel that uses your own language.
<BlueEagle> !bt
<unop> amorphous_,  come again?
<BlueEagle> !pt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<LjL> eeew BlueEagle, you're spamming more than him :P
<SpamKids> ubotu: de nada. you are welcome
<BlueEagle> ljl: Sorry, I mis-placed my fingers. :)
<__mikem> SpamKids, ubotu is only a robot
<SpamKids> __mikem: and you?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<__mikem> I am human
<__mikem> bye
<LjL> SpamKids: and you are a troll
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.82.45.160]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<__mikem> nothlit, ljl just took him out
<nothlit> :O
<forQed> In Gnomebaker, what does the option "Burnfree" mean?
<blenna_unix> unop & others: thank you
<BlueEagle> forqed: Burnfree is a buffer under run protection feature offered by your cd/dvd burner.
<BlueEagle> forqed: You want it enabled.
<forQed> BlueEagle: thanks!
<amorphous_> unop - shooters wanted to know how to count the subfolders in a folder... i was asking if you should run it through grep ^d to just cound the lines starting with 'd' for directory... is that right?
<Mhz> hi again everyone, I have a network problem: my computer and my gf's are connected to a hub and can't ping each other.
<unop> amorphous_,  ahh, ok, yea yea, thats right -- i didnt really understand what you said before
<BlueEagle> mhz: How do the two machines obtain IP-adresses?
<Mhz> it looks like a netmask issue but I wouldn't know how to solve it
<Mhz> dhcp I think
<noodles12>  in konquerer my tools menu is empty/blank. How do i get it back so i can fake the browser ID to be IE?
<Mhz> they are both connected to the net through a dsl modem
<shooters> amorphous_: you need ls -lR ....  since I asked in all subdirectories,
<Mhz> both have a dynamic IP
<BlueEagle> mhz: Well if they both obtain ip-addresses from the same dhcp server they should have the same netmask.
<BlueEagle> mhz: Is the modem connected to the same hub?
<amorphous_> shooters - respect! ;)
<Mhz> yes, the 2 computers are connected to the hub, which in turn is connected to the modem
<unop> shooters,  the find command i gave you would do the same too
<BlueEagle> mhz: Which firewall are the two machines using?
<shooters> unop: yes, worked fine... thanks
<gabriela> hi is me again want to change the boot screen
<forQed> So today I got a Samba share working between VMware and Ubuntu, I think that is the bee's knees
<gabriela> but i can not extract the file to /boot/grub
<Mhz> my computer is not using any and gf's (running win xp) isn't either
<gabriela> i dont have permisions
<unop> gabriela,  you need the right permissions -- how are you extracting files there?
<gabriela> im trying but i cant
<ljlolel> OKay, I have a wireless card (Broadcom), how do I make it appear as a network interface? (eth1 or wlan0 or w/e)
<BlueEagle> mhz: Ok. On your linux machine start a terminal and run: ifconfig |grep "inet a"
<gabriela> thanks unop for your help
<BlueEagle> mhz: That should normally return one line.
<Mhz> BlueEagle: sorry, she has the windows firewall enabled, but that should not block the ping command, right?
<gabriela> unop: im just trying to folllow the directions from a webpage
<BlueEagle> mhz: I would not know.
<ljlolel> Right now, my only interfaces are lo and eth0 (the wired network), but i can't make my wireless card appear again after installing ndiwrapper --- even though I could see it before
<gabriela> i want to change the grub splash image
<BlueEagle> mhz: Did you get the IP and the netmask of your linux box?
<gabriela> unop: are you there?
<Mhz> BlueEagle: http://rafb.net/p/6pKEyU15.html
<elin> ??
<nikin_> hy
<norty> can someone help me please? im trying to copy a folder from my hd to an ipod and the folder has a character not recognized by ubuntu in the name, how do I copy this file?
<unop> gabriela,  i'm here yes, show me the page and section and i'll help you out
<unop> hey again norty :)
<gabriela> http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/#1.0
<gabriela> this is the web page
<norty> hey unop, i almost got everything off, cept this one file
<gavagai> I have a headless ubuntu box that isn't accepting SSH connections from the internet.  port 22 is forwarded on my router.  what should i check?  i haven't used this box in awhile, but as I remember it used to work no problem
<gabriela> in the section 1, 1.0 and 1.1
<unop> gabriela,  cool, now which section?
<unop> gabriela,  ok :)
<gavagai> i've confirmed it accepts from inside the LAN, i'm logged in now
<nikin_> is there  a lighter ubuntu distro than Xubuntu? i was trying to get the RAM usage of Xubuntu down... but i couldnt get it below 100 Megs (Without any production apps running) :(
<BlueEagle> mhz: Ehh.. Hmm.. You have got a point-to-point connection set up on your linux box. Is your linux box connected to the modem?
<gortba_> shatrat, you still here?
<shatrat> gortba_, yes
<Mhz> BlueEagle: not directly, but through the hub
<unop> norty,  have you tried renaming the file at the command line -- use the tab to complete it -- and then quote it -- e.g. mv file<TAB> ( ..after completion..)   mv "file_with??characters" /new/path/
<marshall> hey guys
<calamari> hi
<norty> tab doesnt work to complete it
<marshall> does anybody know how to get rid of that page outline in inkscape? i just want to design little graphics, not a whole page spread or anything
<BlueEagle> mhz: I see. Well then I need to know the make and model of your ADSL modem.
<BlueEagle> mhz: And just to make sure: Is the winXP box able to connect to the internet?
<gavagai> duh, fixed it...
<gavagai> who installed firestarter on here!?!  :)
<gortba_> hi. umm I downloaded jgrasp into my /usr/local then added a link in /usr/bin to the executable, but I can't seem to run it. Can you tell me how to install this thing properly?
<calamari> marshall: yeah you can get rid of it
<marshall> calamari: how
<shatrat> gortba_, if you run "which jgrasp" or whatever the name of the link is, does it return jgrasp?
<unop> gabriela,  i'm sorry, i dont see where it asks to extract files -- which line is it on ?
<unop> norty,  have you tried copying using the GUI ?
<calamari> marshall: sorry, was afk.. back now
* f was watching 254
<f> 24
<gabriela> in instruccions 1.1 I have my image, now what?
<marshall> calamari: ok
<norty> yep doesnt work
<f> was anyone watching 24?
<calamari> marshall: opening the app so I can tell you right
<f> lol
<gortba_> shatrat. yes
<norty> unop: yep doesnt work
<marshall> its open
<marshall> calamari: its open
<gabriela> unop: 1.1 I have my image, now what?
<calamari> marshall: I mean on my computer.. hehe
<marshall> calamari: lol ok
<unop> gabriela, ok, this might be easier -- but be careful this -- launch a root shell -- sudo -i ... you should be able to go on now without any problems
<calamari> marshall: okay, go to File : Document Properties
<shatrat> gortba_, but just running "jgrasp" doesnt do anything?
<gortba_> actually--it gives me an error
<calamari> marshall: uncheck "Show page Border".. hit ok
<unop> norty,  errm, is it the only file left in the directory?
<norty> nope
<marshall> calamari: lol thats it?
<calamari> marshall: err actually I guess you just close it
<norty> since i cant delete files or folders
<calamari> yes
<shatrat> gortba_, what error?
<gortba_> shatrat here's the error:  Error at jGRASP startup:
<gortba_> Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<marshall> calamari: ok, thanks
<marshall> xD
<gabriela> unop: i did that now what?
<shatrat> gortba_, stand by
<gortba_> thanks
<unop> gabriela,  continue on from where you were last :)
<unop> norty,  well, ok, hold on
<gabriela> do i have to put the dots
<norty> ok
<unop> gabriela,  just this -- sudo -i
<calamari> I've heard that the amd64 ubuntu might include slightly less packages than x86 (for example I heard there is no flash player).  packages.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to have a setting for that.. how can I find out what packages that amd64 ubuntu has available?
<gabriela> i did that
<kintaro0e> hello guys..how to set the path of JAVA_HOME in /etc/profile?
<gabriela> but when i try to extract the files it says the same no permisions
<calamari> kintaro0e: export JAVA_HOME=...
<Pie-rate> Why can't I start more than one instance of sound juicer? I have 4 drives to rip from.
<unop> norty, where does this file exist? the location
<Pie-rate> Is there a better utility than sound juicer?
<norty> ~/Desktop/folder
<unop> gabriela,  ok, how are you extracting file to this location?
<calamari> kintaro0e: disregard that, misread your question
<gabriela> unop: how can i strart file roller with sudo permisions?
<barata> how to convert ppt to avi in linux?
<gabriela> unop: yeap
<unop> gabriela,  sudo file-roller :)
<barata> or ppt (oo impress) to mpeg
<gabriela> ok
<nevron> people i need help with the sound drivers in ubuntu 6.10
<gabriela> let me try that way
<unop> norty,  copying over to ~/Desktop/folder2 ??
<BlueEagle> mhz: Ok. Since you didn't get back to me I'm going to bed. What you need to try is to set up your adsl modem to act as a router. It seems that it does not do so by default. Alternately you can set up your linux box as a router for your gf-s computer. That will require an additional network card.
<unop> gabriela,  actuall this is better - gksudo file-roller
<BlueEagle> ...and on that note I bid you all a good night.
<kismet> Can anyone help me connect my cellphone?
<Pie-rate> Why can't I start more than one instance of sound juicer? I have 4 drives to rip from and only 1 CPU is being used. Is there a better utility?
<Dev-> i get an error message saying that my screen is not configured correctly whenever i try to boot from the live cd.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<kintaro0e> calamari thanks
<norty> ill try
<unop> norty,  cd ~/Desktop/folder; perl -le 'opendir D,"."; print `mv -v "$_" /new/path `for readdir D'
<norty> whats that do
<shatrat> gortba_, what language did you settle on trying first btw?
<calamari> kintaro0e: oh, was that what you needed?  okay cool
<gortba_> which language?
<gortba_> C++
<unop> norty,  its a fancy mv command -- but this takes into consideration the odd character -- the only problem is it still keeps that character
<gabriela> unop: thats it i did it now i can continue with the step 2 thanks a lot
<gortba_> but build essential supports almost everything right?
<nevron> when i start ubuntu xmms works and plays only one song and when that song finishes it throws an error and the playback stops
<shatrat> gortba_, to get jgrasp running youre gonna have to get some java dependencies taken care of, there are other IDEs in the repositores though.  Try searching for "development environment"
<gortba_> shatrat, cool thanks again! I'll have a look
<Pie-rate> is there any way I could force sound juicer to let me run multiple instances?
<shatrat> gortba_, theres one called "geany" that might be good for starters.
<unop> gortba_,  another good c/c++ IDE is !anjuta
<Dev-> i get an error message saying that my screen is not configured correctly whenever i try to boot from the live cd.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<gortba_> ok thanks, I'll give them a try
<unop> gabriela,  :)
<calamari> Pie-rate: I've never really used sound juicer.. I like grip, but I dunno how it would react either
<gabriela> unop: now i have to figth with the next step
<Pie-rate> calamari: trying grip
<gravemind> hi all
<gravemind> how can I improve my boot time?
<calamari> can I run x86 apps under amd64 ubuntu?
<samuel> sup all
<unop> gabriela,  :) i know those instrcutions arent really for a beginner, but you'll learn a lot and quick here :)
<gravemind> I assume I can disable some modules somewhere or something that will make it boot faster
<cchanc1> Is their any open source sms voting application that uses internet gateways?
<samuel> anyone know if i can get a prebuilt deb with python 2.5 on ubuntu?
<gabriela> unop: im a beginnner
<unop> calamari,  sure , use a 32bit chrooted environment
<calamari> gravemind: which part is slow?  doesn't do any good to disable modules if that's not the slow part
<gabriela> and i really apreciete your time and help
<Dev-> i get an error message saying that my screen is not configured correctly whenever i try to boot from the live cd.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<unop> gabriela,  no worries, you're welcome :)
<Spragie`> Does anyone have experience with alsa?
<gravemind> calamari: the part after grub where it says "ubuntu" and there's a bar that shows the loading
<calamari> unop: would I be able to run X apps that way?
<unop> calamari,  certainly
<cchanc1> !sms
<gabriela> unop: can you tell me what does this mean? 2. Edit your GRUB config file (aka /etc/GRUB.conf) and add this line:
<gabriela> splashimage=(hd0,0)/GRUB/myfile.xpm.gz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spragie`> I have a ad1986a audio chipset onboard and i have installed alsa drivers/lib/utils and i am still not able to get sound, does anyone have any suggestions?
<cchanc1> !sm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spragie`> !ad1986a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ad1986a - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gravemind> Spragie: see if you can search google for linux drivers for your type of sound hardware
<unop> gabriela, errm, hold on a second
<gabriela> ok
<gravemind> spragie: that's what I did, and I lucked out
<calamari> unop: how would I do that?  I can create a chroot.. that's not a problem, but I'm not sure how the X part would work
<Spragie`> gravemind it worked for u?
<cchanc1> !cell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gravemind> Spragie: I was in a similar situation. I had realtek onboard sound, which didn't work out of the box, but I found drivers through google
<Spragie`> gravemind my card isnt showing up in /proc/interrupts
<unop> gabriela,  i think you might find this much more helpful -- it's in clear to understand english and you have the instructions there too 0 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Spragie`> gravemind i used google...found drivers and shit but still nothing
<unop> calamari,  can i give you a link?
<cchanc1> Is their any open source sms voting application that uses internet gateways?
<Dev-> i get an error message saying that my screen is not configured correctly whenever i try to boot from the live cd.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<unop> !chroot | calamari
<ubotu> calamari: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<calamari> unop: sure, that'd be great
<calamari> unop: thanks a lot
<gravemind> Spragie`: sorry then, I don't know. I tried to install another distro on this same computer and I wasn't able to get sound work
<gabriela> let me check it
<gravemind> calamari: any suggestions about improving boot time?
<cchanc1> Can WINE applications use the internet
<calamari> gravemind: sorry, I must have missed your response to my question.. which part of the boot is slow?
<frogzoo> cchanc1: look at kannel might be of interest for sms - wine uses stock routing
<yell0w> gravemind, get rid of unneeded services at boot time
<gravemind> calamari: the splash screen
<calamari> gravemind: oh, I see it now
<gbrent> can anyone point me in the right direction to get help with anope for ircd? Is there an IRC channel for it? thnxs
<gabriela> im mixed up
<Dev-> i get an error message saying that my screen is not configured correctly whenever i try to boot from the live cd, and it never goes to the splash screen.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<gabriela> unop: im now mixedup
<gabriela> i think is better to let it like it is
<cchanc1> frogzoo, stock routing?
<gravemind> yell0w: would that help speed up the splash screen, because that's the part that's slow] 
<frogzoo> cchanc1: standard ip
<Ins|de> i there, i have no sund in my ubuntu, i cannot ear nothing, what should i do ?
<cchanc1> frogzoo, Kannel what can i use though to make it ablt to recive sms
<unop> gabriela,  errm, which part do you find confusing?
<calamari> gravemind: well, afaik that splash screen hides two things.. the kernel booting, and the /etc/rc script actions
<gabriela> unop: everything lol
<cchanc1> frogzoo, so they *can* connect?
<unop> gabriela,  its better this way, the olderway will probably have you going all evening
<calamari> gravemind: in my experience, the kernel boots pretty quickly.. I doubt that is your problem
<gabriela> now what i dont know what is edgy and what dapper
<unop> gabriela,  he he .. errm, ok, in the old manual, how far have you gotten to now? upto which step>?
<gravemind> calamari: I have a lot of folders in /etc called "rc*.d"
<gabriela> unop: just extract the image to the boot/grub folder
<calamari> gravemind: one min, there is an app you might want to check out, need to find the exact package name
<cchanc1> frogzoo, nvm i guess i dont need it that bad
<unop> gabriela,  edgy and dapper are versions of ubuntu - you can check yours by this command - cat /etc/release
<unop> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<unop> gabriela,  or ^^
<calamari> gravemind: package is called "bum"
<jonw> god I hate ATI, nvidia+beryl+wine = no worries, same thing with a radeon ... ARGHHHHH!
<EnsignRedshirt> Is there a command that will let me look at the files that make up a .deb files, without installing the .deb?
<gravemind> calamari- I remember on dapper, it showed you what was going on while it booted, is there some way to hide the splash screen at boot?
<Dev-> i get an error message saying that my screen is not configured correctly whenever i try to boot from the live cd, and it never goes to the splash screen.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<unop> gabriela,  ok, looks like it's safe and you can continue on using the second manual
<calamari> gravemind: I don't know.  I've upgrades all the way from warty, and I do not have a splash screen
<gravemind> cool, how do you not have one?
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  use ar to extract files from it -- ar -x file.deb
<calamari> gravemind: so there is probably some package you have that I don't
<calamari> gravemind: are you installing bum?
<linuxor> Hi, I wana make compilation, but I got error : No package 'gtk+-2.0' found and 'libglade-2.0', I've done build-essential , and didn't find'm using synaptic, so Please what to do ?
<frogzoo> Dev-: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst - remove the 'quiet' params
<gabriela> what is the secnond manual?
<gravemind> yes, it's just installed
<P235> has anyone ever tried using password managers?  If so, what do you do when you're using a computer other than the one you normally use?  <---- clearly a dummy
<calamari> gravemind: it is called Boot-Up Manager in the menu
<EnsignRedshirt> unop: Thanks!
<Dev-> i get an error message saying that my screen is not configured correctly whenever i try to boot from the live cd, and it never goes to the splash screen.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<gravemind> calamari: which menu?
<atrus> "xset dpms force off" and "xset dpms force standby" work fine, but gnome-screensaver/gnome-power-manager fail to shut off the screen. Any suggestions?
<gravemind> nvm i see it
<calamari> gravemind: system : administration
<leafw> any clues on why ubuntu 64 alternate CD does not see my 4 HD as the raid10 that I configured them to be?
<frogzoo> jonw: don't use wine inside beryl
<leafw> do I have to pass flags to the kernel when installing?
<unop> gabriela,  this one --https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<gravemind> ok, I see some things I can probably uncheck
<frogzoo> leafw: ordinarily, no
<calamari> gravemind: ok first thing to do is to check the advanced box
<leafw> frogzoo : excuse me?
<gravemind> done
<Spragie`> My onboard sound card came with linux drivers but i cannot get them to work, when put 'cat /proc/interrupts' it doesnt list my audio card any idea?
<Spragie`> gravemind should stated that before
<jonw> frogzoo: I'd live with either or at the moment or are you telling me to run wine inside a non-xgl session ?
<gabriela> unop: ok i will check it
<greywolf777> how do you upgrade versions without getting another cd?
<frogzoo> jonw: bingo
<gabriela> unop: want to know where are you from
<jonw> frogzoo: ahhhh, that could be the bit I was missing lol
<frogzoo> !upgrade | greywolf777
<ubotu> greywolf777: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gravemind> Spragie`: I don't really know how I got mine to work, I had a lot of help from gurus
<greywolf777> thsnks
<Dev-> i get an error message saying that my screen is not configured correctly whenever i try to boot from the live cd, and it never goes to the splash screen.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<gravemind> Spragie`: It had something to do with recompiling ALSA...
<linuxor> Please, Hi, I wana make compilation, but I got error : No package 'gtk+-2.0' found and 'libglade-2.0', I've done build-essential , and didn't find'm using synaptic, so Please what to do ?
<posingaspopular> Dev-: resolution?
<Spragie`> yes i have done that
<Dev-> native is 1280x1024.
<jonw> frogzoo: ahaa .. you star ! :)
<Dev-> but it doesn't even get to the splash screen.
<unop> gabriela,  the UK
<gabriela> unop: im from mexico
<gravemind> Spragie`: I'm sorry I can't help you any more than that, I've only been using linux for 6 months
<gabriela> thanks a lot for your help but i think im gonne let it like it is
<frogzoo> jonw: yw
<gravemind> calamari: the only obvious thing I saw that I could disable was the HP printing and imaging service
<Dev-> i have an Intel 845GPL integrated graphics chip, which it recognizes, then it says screen configured incorrectly, no screens found, in the error details
<norty> unop: did you figure out a way to copy the folder with the weird character or how to rename it?
<unop> gabriela,  thats cool :) which part?
<calamari> Spragie`: does it show up in lspci ?
<unop> norty,  errm, i gave you the command didnt i?
<gabriela> unop: Monterrey Mexico near from USA
<norty> thats to move the folder whole that the file is in
<norty> i cant do that, no space
<linuxor> Hi,Pleaaaaase, I wana make compilation, but I got error : No package 'gtk+-2.0' found and 'libglade-2.0', I've done build-essential , and didn't find'm using synaptic, so Please what to do ?
<unop> norty,  ok, whats the file named .. it doesnt matter about the weird character . i just need part of it
<calamari> gravemind: yeah.. it all depends on your system
<zackglennie> I need C headers: math.h, stdio.h, etc.  Where can I get them?
<norty> DJ_Tiesto
<norty> the e is the weird character
<shatrat> zackglennie, sudo apt-get build-essential?
<Dev-> i have an Intel 845GPL integrated graphics chip, which it recognizes, then it says screen configured incorrectly, no screens found, in the error details
<Dev-> i get an error message saying that my screen is not configured correctly whenever i try to boot from the live cd, and it never goes to the splash screen.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<calamari> zackglennie: they will be in /usr/include
<Wimpog> GUYS, I just installed ubuntu server, and when it starts up, I do not see any messages. Like It should say "starting DHCP, starting mysql server, starting DNS, etc..." but it does not. ALSO, I cannot fine the 'inittab' file. Any ideas?
<zackglennie> thanks
<canine_kouji> oh right :)
<unop> gabriela,  nice, must be nice, hot and sunny there now :) .. it's the opposite here :(
<canine_kouji> I'm getting a ubuntu server set up, yip
<gravemind> calamari: Ok. I wish I could hide the splash screen and see what's slowing it down though :)
<daveyarusso> linuxor, most likely you lack -dev packages.  Try searching for things like gtk+-2.0-dev.
<canine_kouji> I'd go FreeBSD, but I'm needing to use mono, and mono is so pathetic its only stable on linux for what I want to use
<gabriela> unop: actually is cold
<gravemind> anyone know how do hide the splash screen on boot?
<canine_kouji> ubuntu server, dah dah dah dah dah
<calamari> gravemind: well, let's see if we can figure it out.. might as well because when I install ubuntu on my new system it'll be there
<daveyarusso> zackglennie, The apt-file utility is also good for locating things like that.
<dooglus> norty: what's the file called?
<Dev-> i get an error message saying that my screen is not configured correctly whenever i try to boot from the live cd, and it never goes to the splash screen.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<zackglennie> daveyarusso: cool, I'll look into it sometime.
<gravemind> calamari: in suse, you can press esc at the splash screen, and it shows you text of what's happening. maybe there's some key like that
<zackglennie> Every time I install, I forget that g++ and other such things don't come standard.  I hadn't installed build-essential.
<calamari> gravemind: sure, that's possible
<daveyarusso> gravemind, Splash screen?  You mean the grub menu, your computer's manufacturer logo, usplash (the thing with the loading bar), or the gnome-splash?
<calamari> gravemind: I have no idea though
<dooglus> norty: you can rename it by putting a '*' instead of the 'funny' character:  mv fil*name newname
<zackglennie> all: working now, thanks much!
<calamari> daveyarusso: usplash.. thanks
<gravemind> calamari: the thing with the loading bar (says ubuntu)
<wezlo> has anyone in here compiled lirc modules successfully?
<norty> ok let me try
<gabriela> unop: i have to go i hope to see you again here and i think that the world need a lot of peapole like you, thanks
<daveyarusso> gravemind, Edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and remove the word "splash" from the kernel line.
<calamari> gravemind: ahh, yes.. I don't have the usplash package installedf
<gravemind> thanks guys
<unop> gabriela,  definitely, you are welcome :)
<calamari> gravemind: daveyarusso's suggestion is better than mine
<Dev-> i get an error message saying that my screen is not configured correctly whenever i try to boot from the live cd, and it never goes to the splash screen.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<unop> norty,  eh, i figured you would have tried what dooglus suggests .. let us know if it works
<norty> norty@norty:~$ sudo mv /home/norty/Desktop/katie3/Music/DJ_Ti*sto/ DJ_Tiesto
<norty> mv: cannot stat `/home/norty/Desktop/katie3/Music/DJ_Ti*sto/': No such file or directory
<norty> thats what i get when i try what dooglus said
<gravemind> daveyarusso: from this line then: "kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet splash boot: noapic no1apic"
<norty> the folder is named DJ_Tiesto (where the e is the weird character)
<daveyarusso> gravemind, yep
<gabriela> unop: im talking you from the window that you opened
<linuxor> Hi, Please, I've got error : No package 'gtk+-2.0' found and 'libglade-2.0', I've done build-essential , and didn't find'm using synaptic, so Please what to do ?
<dooglus> norty: what do you see if you do this:    cd ~/Desktop/katie3/Music; ls | od -c
<calamari> linuxor: did you install the appropriate dev packages?
<unop> norty,  perl -le 'opendir D,"."; print `mv -v "/home/nort/Desktop/folder/$_"` for grep /dj_ti.sto/i, readdir D'
<Wimpog> GUYS, I can't find /etc/inittab in Ubuntu server, where is it???
<norty> dooglus: norty@norty:~$ cd ~/Desktop/katie3/Music; ls | od -c
<norty> bash: cd: /home/norty/Desktop/katie3/Music: Permission denied
<norty> 0000000   D   e   s   k   t   o   p  \n   E   x   a   m   p   l   e   s
<norty> 0000020  \n
<norty> 0000021
<linuxor> <calamari> like what?
<calamari> linuxor: for gtk and libglade
<Dev-> i get an error message saying that my screen is not configured correctly whenever i try to boot from the live cd, and it never goes to the splash screen.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<dooglus> norty: so you don't have permission to go to that directory.  try a "sudo -i" first
<linuxor> <calamari> i think gtk is installed
<posingaspopular> Dev-: did you try the ubuntu forums/google? ive never heard of this
<gabriela> unop
<calamari> linuxor: yes.. of course it is.. but is the DEV package for gtk installed?
<unop> norty, actually ,  cd ~/Desktop/folder; perl -le 'opendir D,"."; print `mv -v "$_" ~/Desktop` for grep /dj_ti.sto/i, readdir D'
<unop> gabriela,  yep? :)
<gabriela> unop: still here?
<linuxor> <calamari> i do not know ? how to install it?
<gabriela> im talking you from the window that you opened
<unop> gabriela,  si :)
<dooglus> unop: he can't cd to the directory in question...
<calamari> linuxor: using synaptic
<Xenguy> Wimpog: do:  file /etc/inittab
<shatrat> Dev-, try the safe graphic setting entry on the boot menu, and if that doesnt work, Id just try downloading the alternative text based install CD, sometimes the liveCD is more hassle than it's worth
<Xenguy> Wimpog: what is the output?
<Wimpog> just a second..
<calamari> linuxor: for example, libglade2-dev
<unop> dooglus,  he could copy every other file except this one -- he might not have executable permissions on the directory to CD to it, but he can definitely read from it
<Dev-> i never even get to the boot menu.
<linuxor> <calamari> i ''ll try
<linuxor> <calamari> thx a lot friend
<Dev-> i just get press F1 for help, or ENTER to boot
<unop> dooglus,  errm, actually, on second thought, he could cd to it before
<dooglus> unop: you can't copy anything from a directory if you don't have execute permission on it
<Dev-> then i get an error
<unop> dooglus, sure you can
<shatrat> Dev-, hmm, dont even get to the splash screen.  Maybe it was a bad burn or corrupt iso download?
<unop> gabriela,  hmm
<dooglus> unop: this "bash: cd: /home/norty/Desktop/katie3/Music" indicates there's a permissions problem
<gabriela> unop: what?
<Dev-> maybe...
<Dev-> i did burn it at 48x
<dooglus> unop: try it.  you'll find you can't.
<unop> gabriela,  i opened a window? :>
<dooglus> unop: you can list the contents of a directory without 'x' permission, but can't read the files
<linuxor> <calamari>  sorry Ii did not find them
<gabriela> yeap one that is with your nick name
<gabriela> you asked me are you there
<shatrat> Dev-, Yeah I wouldnt be surprised.  I usually only burn at high speed with audio disks, data disks I burn at like 4x
<Dev-> ok
<Ph1L777> I need help
<norty> unop: norty@norty:~$ sudo cd ~/Desktop/katie3; perl -le 'opendir D,"."; print 'mv -v "$_" ~/Desktop' for grep /DJ_Ti.sto/i, readdir D'
<norty> sudo: cd: command not found
<norty> unop: when I add sudo in front of that command it says bash: permission denied
<Wimpog> Xenguy: says ERROR cannot open ... no such file
<unop> norty,  err, you cant sudo cd
<unop> norty,  cd is a builtin
<unop> gabriela,  gimme 2 secs ;)
<calamari> linuxor: libglade2-dev is in the main ubuntu package area.. if you cannot find it then either you're not looking for it correctly or your package list isn't correct?
<dooglus> norty: run "sudo -i" as a separate command to get a root shell
<calamari> heh
<Xenguy> Wimpog: if that file is not present, then something is wrong with your system - it should always be there
<norty> ok did that
<norty> now what
<fnf> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gabriela> unop: ok
<Ph1L777> Anyone can help me out ? plz
<dooglus> norty: now try the 'mv DJ* DJ' command
<gravemind> daveyarusso, calamari, I saw the splash screen anyway. I think grub is starting from my other ubuntu (32 bit) partition
<norty> is that exactly what the command is?
<norty> i dont know linux that well..
<Crescendo_> What's a good MP3 to MIDI converter for Ubuntu?
<dooglus> norty: if you 'cd' into the folder first, and you only have one folder beginning with 'DJ' then yes.
<daveyarusso> gravemind, That could be.  You'll need to establish which grub config is actually being used.
<norty> i have many folders starting with DJ
<calamari> gravemind: you can chroot to the other drive and do the grub changes there
<DARKGuy> Hm, I got a question. I have a dual monitor setup here with 2 video cards. Now, in my xorg.conf I have both devices/screens/monitors defined. Is there a way I can kill the :0.1 display and be left just with :0.0, or visceversa ? somehow I think :0.1 is linked to :0.0 and visceversa and that if I kill one, I can kill the other one, am I right?
<zackglennie> again I come.  Anyone know how to install "sndplay"?
* llama32 gladly notes that his mainstream, fairly windows-centric course actually mentions windows, macintosh and linux as peers
<calamari> err that isn't quite right, but you get the idea
<gravemind> calamari: what is chroot? I was just going to edit the other menu.lst, but if there's a better way...
<dooglus> norty: ok, so cd to the folder which contains the DJ_thingy folder, then "mv DJ_wh*tisname JD_whatisname"
<zackglennie> it's the command-line program for playing a .wav file
<Andymeows> does anyone know what package to install to get man pages for functions like getopt, and other C stuff?
<Wimpog> Xenguy: here is thing. I installed Windows Server in my primary HDD, and Ubuntu Server in my secondary HDD. Then, I noticed that I would not get GRUB menu, because grub together with ubuntu was on secondary HDD, and Windows server would boot EVERY TIME. So I changed boot options to boot from HDD where Ubuntu server is installed, and I can now see GRUB and load linux, but the thing is, that I don't see any messages when ubuntu is 
<unop> norty, whats the full path of this directory?
<calamari> gravemind: after editing menu.lst did you run grub-install ?
<Wimpog> Xenguy: could it be because I changed the boot order of HDDs?
<gravemind> calamari: no, I did not
<norty> /home/norty/Desktop/folder/Music/
<calamari> gravemind: aha :)
<norty> the folder im trying to fix is in there
<cables> gravemind, calamari, isn't it "grub-update"?
<Xenguy> Wimpog: I really don't know - hopefully someone else can help
<Wimpog> Xenguy: ok, thanks anyways
<calamari> cables: has it changed?  I have always known it as grub-install
<Xenguy> Wimpog: good luck
<dooglus> Andymeows: manpages-dev
<unop> norty,  ahh, but you did this earlier --  cd ~/Desktop/katie3/Music; ls | od -c
<norty> dooglus: it says "mv: cannot move (the file) to (new file): Read-only file system
<gravemind> calamari, cables, which is it?
<gabriela> unop: are you there?
<cables> calamari, when I change the settings in menu.lst, I use "sudo update-grub"...
<calamari> gravemind: well, I have no grub-update command
<Andymeows> thanks dooglus
<unop> norty, this out to do it -  cd ~/Desktop/folder; perl -le 'opendir D,"."; print `mv -v "$_" ~/Desktop` for grep /dj_ti.sto/i, readdir D'
<dooglus> norty: interesting.  is it an NTFS file system?  or a CDROM?
<Asc__> wimpog: You don't see any messages when ubuntu is loading?
<cables> calamari, gravemind, i meant update-grub
<norty> ntfs
<unop> gabriela,  i'm here but not getting your messages through pm
<fnf> I've tried a number of tutorials (including Ubuntu guide) on how to make suspend-to-RAM work but to no avail. Will anyone recommend a reliable way to do this ?. What is the state of suspend support in Ubuntu ?
<calamari> gravemind: use grub-install
<Wimpog> Asc__: Yeah, I only see like 2 or 3 - checking the file system and activating swap
* llama32 not so gladly notes that the course he's doing still mentions MS-DOS
<gabriela> unop: what do i need to do to do that?
<dooglus> norty: do you just want to copy the folder?  'cos editing NTFS partitions in Linux is possibly unsafe
<unop> dooglus,  you got him to do an od -c on the wrong folder there .. that explains the permissions
<Wimpog> Asc__: but it should say things like starting DHCP, starting DNS, starting Mysql
<unop> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Asc__> wimpog: Ah, okay.  You're not using a spash screen then?
<calamari> gravemind: for example on my system it is sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<unop> gabriela,  ^^^ register
<zombor> can anyone help me out with my scanner and xsane...its is an HP F380, and xsane-find-scanner sees it, but when i launch xsane it says no scanner found
<Wimpog> Asc__: how do I activate it?
<cables> calamari, sorry, you're right
<gravemind> calamari: ok. I also have a man page for update-grub
<gabriela> how and where?
<cables> gravemind, calamari is right
<Wimpog> Asc__: I'd like to know
<gravemind> cables: ok
<unop> gabriela,  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Asc__> wimpog: I get the same thing.  Started happening when I upgraded to edgy.  I'd like more messages but it dosn't seem significant to work out how.
<gabriela> is it free?
<dooglus> unop: I asked him to run the 'ls | od' in the folder containing the funny named folder.  I didn't mention katie...
<norty> yea i just want to copy
<Wimpog> Asc__: do you have inittab file in your system?
<djKap0w> hello, all
<norty> i dont care if its unsafe
<norty> im reformatting anyways
<Wimpog> Asc__: because I don't have it for some reason
<norty> unop: that command isnt working
<zackglennie> never mind. I got it working.
<dooglus> norty: so:  cp -r DJ_what*sname /path/to/copy/to
<djKap0w> is there a way to lessen the disk space requirements fort the desktop version?
<Asc__> wimpog: to use a splash sccreen add 'splash' to the end of the 'kernel' line in /boot/grub/*lst
<unop> dooglus,  <dooglus> norty: what do you see if you do this:    cd ~/Desktop/katie3/Music; ls | od -c
<cables> norty, can't you just put the drive in a Windows machine?
<Asc__> wimpog: Dunno.  What's inittab?
<gravemind> calamari: "/dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<norty> no cables
<norty> unop: i see a lot of lines wth characters
<norty> tons
<calamari> gravemind: well, which is your boot drive?  might not be /dev/hda
<unop> norty,  with which command?
<gravemind> i thought it was - I only have one hard drive
<Wimpog> Asc__: type: more /etc/inittab This file specifies how your system should boot. I think maybe this is a problem why we're not getting messages
<norty> cd ~/desktop/katie3/music; ks | od -c
<Wimpog> Asc__: let me know if you have that file
<Asc__> wimpog: I have it.
<Wimpog> cool, I don't and don't know why
<calamari> gravemind: check df
<djKap0w> i cannot believe a desktop-centric distro NEEDS 2gb
<unop> norty,  you want to run this - ls ~/Desktop/folder/DJ* | oc -c
<zombor> can anyone help me out with my scanner and xsane...its is an HP F380, and xsane-find-scanner sees it, but when i launch xsane it says no scanner found
<gravemind> k I'm at df, what do I look for?
<cables> djKap0w, it comes with a ton of preinstalled software. Windows uses about that much, but doesn't come with anything useful.
<dooglus> norty: be more specific, like "DJ*_Ti*o" - you'll get less output that way
<daveyarusso> djKap0w, Your best bet would be to install a minimal install, and get the other packages you want on top of that.
<calamari> gravemind: this lists your drives and the total, free, used space
<djKap0w> i understand... i only want 1/2 ton of preinstalled software
<calamari> gravemind: df -h is probably prettier
<norty> unop: when i run that command i get: root@norty:/home/norty/Desktop/katie3# ls /home/norty/Desktop/katie3/DJ* | oc -c
<norty> -bash: oc: command not found
<norty> ls: /home/norty/Desktop/katie3/DJ*: No such file or directory
<valehru> Hey guys, has anyone here got the 3d acceleration working in vmware for winxp?
<gravemind> calamari: /dev/hda is mounted on /media/cdrom0
<dooglus> norty: 'od' not 'oc'
<unop> norty,  sorry -- od -c .. my bad
<calamari> gravemind: okay.. so that's not the hard drive
<daveyarusso> djKap0w, ie, install a minimal server, add X, Gnome, OOo, Firefox, or whatever else you want, but not the entire ubuntu-desktop metapackage.  You should be able to do it for significantly less space, and just a bit more work as a tradeoff.
<calamari> gravemind: guessing there is a /dev/sda ?
<gravemind> calamari: yes, there's one of those for each partition
<norty> o shit, i got into the folder using that command unop
<norty> that ls | od c -c one or something
<calamari> gravemind: yep.. that's probably your hd right there
<Wimpog> Asc__: for splash screen it says "ro quite splash" what do I change here?
<asdf_> olaris
<calamari> gravemind: so sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Asc__> wimpog: That's interesting.  The splash screen is working, then?
<Wimpog> Asc__: no
<gravemind> so do I do sudo grub-install /dev/sda or sda2?
<dooglus> norty: don't worry about the 'od' thing - just run "cp -r DJ_Ti*o /home/norty/Desktop/DJ_Tiero
<gravemind> ok
<norty> i think i tried that it didnt work
<Asc__> wimpog: What does it look like while booting?  Text-only, or blank?
<n2diy> Asc__: should "quiet splash" be commented out?
<gravemind> "Installation finished, no error reported"
<gravemind> I'll try restarting now
<Asc__> n2diy: It depends on what state we're trying to achieve, I guess....
<frobro360> question: i've got two hard drives on the same ide channel, how much of a performance increase would I get by putting the two drives on seperate channels?
<Wimpog> Asc__: blank for a long time and then some text like activating swap, filesystem, only 3 messages
<norty> dooglus: ot@norty:/home/norty/Desktop/katie3/Music/DJ_Tisto# cp -r DJ_Ti*sto /home/norty/Desktop/DJ_Tiesto
<norty> cp: cannot stat `DJ_Ti*sto': No such file or directory
<Nergar> hello
<n2diy> Asc__: yea, I thought he wanted to watch the boot process?
<calamari> gravemind: from what I've seen, the "h" devices are things attached to your IDE bus, s are scsi, usb, sata devices
<gravemind> calamari: is there any chance that grub gets messed up?
<dooglus> norty: "cd .." first
<calamari> gravemind: why, what happened?
<help> ok i need help
<Nergar> who knows how to script in python or pearl??
<Asc__> Wimpog: Different than mine.  Do you want a graphical splash?
<Wimpog> no
<unop> norty, you are already in this folder -- just copy the files in it to somewhere else? :)
<dooglus> Nergar: the people in #python and #perl do
<help> ????????
<Nergar> help, state ur quetion if you want an answer
<norty> dooglus: root@norty:/home/norty/Desktop/katie3/Music/DJ_Tisto# cd cp -r DJ_Ti*sto /home/norty/Desktop/DJ_Tiesto
<norty> -bash: cd: cp: No such file or directory
<help> k
<dooglus> help: can you be more specific?
<Nergar> thanx dooglus
<Asc__> Wimpog: Okay.  Removing 'splash' will make it text-mode.  n2diy says that removing 'quiet' will also do something,
<dooglus> norty: no, "cd .." is one command
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<unop> norty, if you didnt cd .. already - cp -Rv ./*  ~/Desktop
<Chicory> Does anyone have a list of PLF packages handy?
<dooglus> then the "cp" command, without "cd" in front of it
<unop> Nergar,  yes, perl
<Wimpog> Asc__: I'll try now
* Chicory added the Medibuntu repository, but there's no list of what's available there.
<DLB|Maximus> anyone know of a problem with the installer not allowing someone to create a seperate partition just for /home?
<gravemind> it says the only contents of my /boot/grub/device.map is the one line "(hd0)     /dev/sda"
<frogzoo> Chicory: I thought PLF was extinct?
<gravemind> is that right?
<Asc__> Wimpog: I've not tried without quiet, but it seems like it ought to make it print more messages.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Remy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Remy!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<help> i cant get on myspace cuase i cant rememebr my password and when i get my passwrod sent to my email by pressing forget passrword it sends it there but i dont got a email
<Nergar> i want to learn unop
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Remy!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<starz> o gawd
<Chicory> frogzoo:
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Remy!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Nergar> know where??
<Asc__> n2diy: thanks, hadn't considered removing quiet because I didn't know what it does.
<starz> on teh phone with cableguy
<Chicory> Many of the packages were grandfathered in to Medibuntu.
<n2diy> Asc__: I think if you comment out the entire line, you'll get a text mode boot, before you hit the splash screen, but I'm not sure of that.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Remy!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Remy!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<help> can anyone help?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Remy!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Chicory> w32codecs is available there now.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Remy!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Remy!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Wimpog> Asc__: The fact that I don't have /etc/inittab file means already something is wrong
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<unop> Nergar,  errm, if you want resources -- http://perlmonks.org is a good place, as is #perl
<Asc__> n2diy: I like having a kernel, so I think I'll keep that line for now....
<Hobbsee> help: try #myspace or something?
<Chicory> So ...
<dooglus> help: no, I doubt if anyone can.  did someone change the email address on the account?
<frogzoo> Wimpog: nopers, means they did away with inittab :)
<Nergar> help, this isn't the place to ask that
<norty> unop , dooglus: I got it to a point where can copy it
<n2diy> Asc__: ? :)
<Chicory> Any Medibuntu lists available?  XD;;
<norty> thanks for the help!
<Nergar> thanx unop
<Asc__> wimpog: It's possible, but I don't know if edgy requires it.  Do you have terminals on ctrl-alt-F1 though F6?
<help> damn u guys are mean i just wanted to ask smart people Nergar
<Wimpog> Asc__: yeah, I do have that
<help> no just the password
<dooglus> norty: good.  the copies will be owned as root now, so do a "chown -R norty:norty ~/Desktop/DJ_Tiaro" to make them owned by you.  then "exit" to stop being root.
<frogzoo> Wimpog: look in /etc/event.d/
<Asc__> n2diy: that line defines the kernel location, so commenting it out could make booting a little more difficult.
<pavs> how do I install nubuntu from terminal? amd64 here
<sable> Hello
<stinger> yo
<Nergar> help, 1. your email is worng or 2. th mail is in the spam folder
<unop> pavs,  is that a ubuntu terminal ?
<stinger> Need help - i delete my /var/cache dir
<help> wats the spam folder
<pavs> yes
<dooglus> help: or 3: the email is delayed, and will turn up later
<unop> pavs,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<stinger> now aptitude is complaining about /var/cache/debconf/config.dat not existing
<Nergar> whats ur email?
<n2diy> Asc__: ah ok, I wasn't paying close enough attention to what you guys were doing.
<frobro360> alright what am I doing wrong??? i almost never get a response when I post a question in this channel
<help> but i cant rememebr my password for my mypsace email or my normal email
<stinger> is there a way that i can restup the aptitude directory structure ?
<frogzoo> stinger: dude, deleting /var/cache/ is not supported
<Nergar> spam or junk mail help
<Chicory> >:E
<Chicory> Darn!
<dooglus> help: how do you know the email isn't arriving if you can't read your email?
<Wimpog> Asc__: Did you install Edgy or upgraded from hoary?
<n2diy> ! splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Chicory> I can't find a simple list of what's available through medibuntu!
<stinger> frogzoo, yeah long story
<Wimpog> frogzoo: inittab isn't present in /etc/event.d
<Chicory> Anyone have a suggestion on how to find what IS available?
<frobro360> see not even a response, it's all good though
<kasper> hi
<stinger> frogzoo, is there a way i can rebuild the dir ?
<help> it did arrive but i dont have an normal email and it wont olet me make one iwth my myspace email and thats the only way i can get my passworf
<n2diy> ! medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Asc__> stinger: if you're going to delete files in /var/cache, don't delete the folders.  Also, you might have to make a blank file if you delete the apache log, or it won't start.
<frogzoo> Wimpog: no, because upstart doesn't use inittab, it uses scripts
<sable> I'I'm trying to download and install wine and a game called Eve-Online, and I'm going step by step, but at the first step, it tells me to type in sudo apt-get install build-essential flex bison xlibs-dev x11proto-gl-dev libgl1-mesa-dev fontconfig libfreetype6-dev fontforge checkinstall,  but I get an error that says Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another...
<sable> ...package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<sable> is only available from another source
<unop> stinger,  probably by reinstalling debconf
<sable> E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<sable> what is build-essential, and where do I find a copy of it?
<sable> \
<Wimpog> frogzoo: So why don't I have inittab file at all?
<unop> !info build-essentials
<ubotu> Package build-essentials does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<unop> !info build-essential
<xsystemx> is there a log file that could tell me what vnc-http is not working? I get logon screen and it says network error: could not connect to server...?
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<kasper> any one guys sucsseus installing 3D acceleration on ATI
<pavs> unop i want to install nubuntu not ubuntu
<frogzoo> stinger: dpkg -l return anything??
<sable> I'm using dapper, not edgy
<frogzoo> Wimpog: cos edgy uses upstart
<Nergar> help, contact the myspace support team
<kasper> it's gonna make me crazy
<Nergar> btw, i don't know where
<Asc__> n2diy: Getting back to you, I've been doing upgraded since breezy
<help> how do i contact tehm
<frogzoo> !anyone | kasper
<ubotu> kasper: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<help> them
<Wimpog> frogzoo: whereis that upstart? Like I want to check the boot level, where do I see that?
<xsystemx> anyone here use VNC?
<gravemind> uh, calamari
<Asc__> n2diy: splash isn't working, but I prefer text anyway; I'm just trying to get more messages while booting.
<unop> pavs,  ohhh, i'm sorry, i thought you'd mis-spelt that :) .. errm,  i really dont know about nubuntu .. maybe the homepage has instructions on doing this?
<Crescendo_> What's a good MP3 to MIDI converter for Ubuntu?
<Crescendo_> And what's a good MIDI player for Ubuntu?
<frogzoo> Wimpog: just 'runlevel' will do that, but to change default bootlevel, well hmm..
<gravemind> ubuntu 32 bit has disappeared from the boot list
<gravemind> calamari: and sound no longer works in 64 bit
<sable> How do I stop X server?
<pavs> I was hoping they have a way to do it from terminal :) thanks anyways
<dooglus> Chicory: look at http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/pool/edgy/ - that's one way to find what's in the repositories
<Dr_willis> sable,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (is 1 way)
<Chicory> Ah!
<Chicory> Thanks, dooglus!
<sable> thank you
<n2diy> Asc__: roger that, I've been around linux awhile too.  I thought you were trying to get a verbose boot screen, but I didn't realize it was done with inittab or startup?
<stinger> frogzoo, yeah heaps of stuff
* Chicory took a look in the /dist/egy/packages file.
<kasper> didn't get it so how is ok ??
<frogzoo> Wimpog: check /etc/event.d/rc-default
<Wimpog> frogzoo: it doesn't say how to change the default run level
<calamari> gravemind: have you edited your menu.lst file before?
<jtmoney_> anyone know why apt-get install ivtv-source is not working right now? i have all the repositories enabled
<Asc__> n2diy: I imagine it's with whichever edgy uses.  I'm going to restart to test it, back in five
<gravemind> calamari: I think so
<frogzoo> stinger: ls -ld /var/cache
<calamari> gravemind: probably a result of those past changes
<ubuntu_cry> hey
<ubuntu_cry> is there someone here
<n2diy> Asc_: gl
<calamari> gravemind: guessing at the time you might not have run grub-install
<sable> is there a keyboard shortcut to switch desktops?
<help> you guys are no HELP
<stinger> frogzoo, i think i got it working :) thansk for your help making a blank file seems to have worked
<frogzoo> ubuntu_cry: with 929 people in chan, you'd think someone was here, wouldn't you?
<cables> sable, ctrl-alt-right and left arrow
<gravemind> calamari: so how do I make sound work again? The volume controller doesn't even work
<Crescendo_> Number lock works in BIOS and during startup - but doesn't work once Ubuntu is loaded.
<Crescendo_> Help?
<ubuntu_cry> grogzoo what?
<Wimpog> frogzoo: I also saw very few (like 2 or 3)  messages on startup, until I removed 'quite' in the menu.lst where it said 'quite splash' IS THIS OK??? I mean is it OK that I did not see many messages like starting dns, starting dhcp, starting mysqld, etc...
<frogzoo> stinger: /var/cache/ should be a directory, not a file, perms 755, owner root:root
<ubuntu_cry> frogzoo what???
<andre> hello how would i add ntfs
<ubuntu_cry> andre man help
<andre> ntfs drive
<Chicory> Oh, is libdvdnav required for using libdvdcss very effectively?
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: there are people here, yes.  do you have a question?
<frogzoo> Wimpog: that's what quiet does
<ubuntu_cry> andre i can't resize ntfs
<calamari> gravemind: I am not sure
<cables> ubuntu_cry, you have to ask your question to the whole channel, not one specific people.
<stinger> frogzoo, yeah but the config.dat file i mean
<Chicory> aptitude didn't point me to anything out of the ordinary about it.
<mackinac> !ask | ubuntu_cry
<ubotu> ubuntu_cry: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntu_cry> cables man are you onlune
<dooglus> Chicory: no.  libdvdnav is needed to navigate a DVD's menus.  but if you just want to watch the movie it isn't
<Chicory> Okies!
<ubuntu_cry> cables lets continued the work i change to UBuntu
<Chicory> Thanks again, dooglus.
<gravemind> calamari: can I undo grub-install?
<Wimpog> frogzoo: I'm in the middle of either something is wrong with my system OR that's how it should be... I'm clueless right now
<frogzoo> stinger: kk, obviously you'll have lost a lot of state, if any packages play up, dpkg-reconfigure them
<cables> ubuntu_cry, seriously, you need to ask your question to the channel! Someone will be able to help you.
<calamari> gravemind: it might keep a backup.. checking the man page
<ubuntu_cry> cables the problems is for gparted man
<frogzoo> Wimpog: no /etc/inittab on edgy is the default
<cables> ubuntu_cry, ASK EVERYONE. Not just me.
<mackinac> man
<pavs> !nubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Crescendo_> And what's a good MIDI player for Ubuntu?
<Crescendo_> What's a good MP3 to MIDI converter for Ubuntu?
<andre> i dont want to resize ntfs i want to access the drive from ubuntu
<Crescendo_> Number lock works in BIOS and during startup - but doesn't work once Ubuntu is loaded.
<unop> frogzoo,  thats only if sysvinit is used tho .. upstart doesnt use that
<ubuntu_cry> hey i have problem i can't install UBUntu
<rj__> then it says "register password;" so, just type in a password, right?
<frogzoo> ubuntu_cry: did you use gparted to resize ntfs & now all your data is gone?
<Asc__> That worked.  Was still printing messages after the login prompt came up though
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: if gparted won't resize ntfs for you, boot into windows and fix the partition.
<Wimpog> frogzoo: because before I had Hoary and later upgraded to edgy. That had inittab. BUT now i reformated the HDD and installed fresh edgy.
<Chicory> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Chicory> Hmm.
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus i can't boot in windows xp
<calamari> Crescendo: I use pmidi, but it doesn't have a ui
<frogzoo> Wimpog: correct - no inittab is needed for a default edgy install
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus only Ubuntu see the hard disk
<Chicory> Any way to get XGL to play nice with an ATI driver?
* Chicory can't afford a new nVidia card.  :s
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: I see.  and what happens when you try to resize the ntfs partition?
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus windows xp say that this partition is dynamic and can't install it
<frogzoo> ubuntu_cry: did you use gparted to resize ntfs & now all your data is gone?
<Crescendo_> calamari, that's suitable, for me
<DARKGuy> Hm, I got a question. I have a dual monitor setup here with 2 video cards. Now, in my xorg.conf I have both devices/screens/monitors defined. Is there a way I can kill the :0.1 display and be left just with :0.0, or visceversa ? somehow I think :0.1 is linked to :0.0 and visceversa and that if I kill one, I can kill the other one, am I right?
<javaTN> hey all
<ubuntu_cry> frogzoo moment
<javaTN> everyone here knows what valentines day is, right?
<unop> Wimpog,  there shouldnt be a need to change the runlevel anyway because runlevels 2-5 remain identical in debian/ubuntu
<mackinac> !offtopic | javaTN
<ubotu> javaTN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<frogzoo> javaTN: this is in international chan, VD is a US festival day only
<kasper> no i don't know
<dooglus> javaTN: it's yet another means of extacting cash from suckers, right?
<javaTN> it is?
<javaTN> lol
<DARKGuy> xD
<PwcrLinux> ubuntu_cry: you should install the linux then install windows.. if you had a windows in first, you'll likely a grub didn't get a "windows" menu selections..
<Wimpog> unop: yeah, but I stil want to know how to do it
<javaTN> no i just need to get some opinions of people
<javaTN> what valentines day means o them
<javaTN> to*
<dooglus> Wimpog: "sudo telinit 3"
<frogzoo> !offtopic | javaTN
<ubotu> javaTN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<javaTN> if this isnt a reasonable channle, tell me where to go.
<gravemind> javaTN: apt-get deliver flowers
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus now i have error Cluster Accounting 2576892:extra cluster in $BItmap
<DARKGuy> ahahah
<kasper> guys how can you replay for some one with quto or what ever it is name
<cables> PwcrLinux, ubuntu_cry can't make a new Linux partition...that's his problem.
<dooglus> javaTN: #ubuntu-offtopic
<javaTN> ?
<Wimpog> dooglus: that'll change it???
<frogzoo> javaTN: -> #ubuntu-offtopic plz
<n2diy> javaTN: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dooglus> Wimpog: yes
<ubuntu_cry> Error FIlesystem check faild!Totaly 1 cluster mismatches
<javaTN> its like no one is in there.
<mackinac> bad luck
<javaTN> lol
<dooglus> Wimpog: I have changed runlevel 2 to not include gdm, so I can 'telinit 2' to stop gdm and 'telinit 3' to start it
<cables> ubuntu_cry, do you have windows on the computer?
<PwcrLinux> cables: yea, looks like he didn't put into something correctly..
<unop> Wimpog,  hrrm, i have no idea really -- except of a workaround - create the last script in /etc/rc2.d that sends you to another runlevel using init/telinit :)
<Wimpog> dooglus: but is there something like 'inittab' in Edgy? Something that you can open with vim and see?
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: the problem is that gparted won't touch an ntfs filesystem if it's corrupted.  you have to fix it using Windows as far as I know.
<chona> why can't i include mysql/mysql.h in my c file?
<dooglus> Wimpog: I thought edgy used /etc/inittab.  If not, I don't know what it uses.
<EnsignRedshirt> chona: Does the file exist in /usr/include/mysql?
<chona> how can i have the library mysql/mysql.h?download?
<Wimpog> dooglus: folks here just told me that Edgy by default does not have /etc/inittab
<cables> dooglus, Wimpog, Edgy uses Upstart, but all it's doing right now is emulating sysvinit, so you can do the same things to it as you could with sysvinit.
<Crescendo_> Things keep looking for a sequencer - how do I get one installed?
<ubuntu_cry> This software  has detected that your NTFS Is corrupted .please Run Chkdsk /f
<gravemind> calamari: any new info?
<dooglus> chona: you need to install the headers?  package libmysqlclient15-dev or some such?
<lineman60> I am running 6.06TLS ed. I was trying to get my wireless card to work, and some how i removed it.  Ubuntu no longer sees it in the network config tool and iwconfig shows no wireless devices.
<Wimpog> cables: yeah, but, Is there are something similar to /etc/inittab, that you can open and see?
<ubuntu_cry> on WIndows then reboot it twice !important don't forget the parameter /f
<chona> how can i download or install it??
<PwcrLinux> ubuntu_cry: Oh, how old on your hard drive?
<calamari> gravemind: so, sorry.. the install was successful.. why don't we take a look at your menu.lst file
<EnsignRedshirt> chona: You probably need to install a package with the headers, possibly libmysqlclient15-dev
<gravemind> I have it open
<calamari> gravemind: paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ubuntu_cry> PwcrLInux 6 month why?
<lineman60> is there an easy way to reload the wireless config
<EnsignRedshirt> chona: sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient15-dev
<unop> Wimpog,  probably one of the files in -- dpkg -L upstart
<n2diy> lineman60: did you ever have the card working?
<cables> Wimpog, I used sysv-rc-conf to edit my startup stuff...
<lineman60> yes, but it kept droping off after a few minits
<ubuntu_cry> Afterwards you can run nftsresize.NO modification was made to NTFS
<EnsignRedshirt> chona: ...or use Synaptic
<ubuntu_cry> that is the problem.
<ubuntu_cry> NOw lets repair man
<ubuntu_cry> what i need to do.
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: it's telling you to use Windows to fix it...
<n2diy> lineman60: hmm, gl.
<Wimpog> cables: where is it located? sysv-rc-conf
<cables> ubuntu_cry, you need to scan the disk in Windows, I think...
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: but if you can't boot into windows...
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus but how i can enter in windows
<cables> Wimpog, I really don't know if it works. You need  to install the package of the same name first.
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: can you put the drive into a machine which can boot windows?
<ubuntu_cry> is there a windows live cd
* kasper is a pink bunny
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus no
<ahave> am looking for a C++ IDE... would kdevelop work in my gnome environment?
<gravemind> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5522/ It looks pretty normal, except it defaulted to hidden menu, 3 second timeout, and doesn't have the choice to boot up in ubuntu 32bit that I had before
<cables> ubuntu_cry, sort of but not really... you need a windows pc to make it, it's called BartPE.
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus becouse windows install say that this hard drive is dynamic
<dooglus> ahave: it would, yes
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: do you have another PC which can boot windows?
<PwcrLinux> ubuntu_cry: you can try chkdsk -f  (fix the corrputed files), sometime may not recoverable in some of dirs
<ubuntu_cry> yes i have
<cables> PwcrLinux, he doesn't have windows...
<gravemind> calamari: I'm most upset that the sound is not working. It took so long to install the drivers, and I don't know how to replicate it
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: so you can put the drive with the corrupted ntfs partition into the machine where windows works, and fix it from there
<trelayne> hi all, anyone know what packages I have to install for development? Ie. such as gcc?
<ubuntu_cry> I thanks on UBuntu becouse he can repair the problem but why
<gravemind> trelayne: build-essential
<cables> trelayne, "build-essential"
<ubuntu_cry> in UBuntu don't have defrag man
<trelayne> thanks a bunch!
<gravemind> np
<Wimpog> cables: I'm lost. I just installed ubuntu server, and can't find /etc/inittab. So I'm looking for some kind of equivalent of inittab. The system somehow boots, so it reads the configuration from somewhere....
<cables> ubuntu_cry, Ubuntu doesn't need defrag, Ext3 pretty much doesn't require it.
<valehru> , I have a 5.5.2 build-29772 vmworkstation running off of an ubuntu host.  Through vmware I have installed Windows XP.  How do I install the default nvidia driver FOR VMWARE??
<cables> Wimpog, not sure... you could ask in #upstart
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus ufffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff nooo
<n2diy> ubuntu_cry: linux doesn't need defrag.
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: ubuntu doesn't have anti-spyware programs either, for the same reason
<P235> hi I'm new to password managers and I'm wondering if there is a way to export a password manager database in a secure format onto a usb for use upon any OS for travel?
<unop> ubuntu_cry,  sure it does -- sudo aptitude install defrag
<ubuntu_cry> n2diy hi man
<unop> !info defrag | ubuntu_cry
<cables> unop, doesn't need it as much
<ubotu> ubuntu_cry: defrag: ext2, minix and xiafs filesystem defragmenter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.73pjm1-7 (edgy), package size 66 kB, installed size 208 kB
<n2diy> ubuntu_cry: hi
<calamari> gravemind: I'm sorry that you're upset, but how was I to know that you modified that file before?
<ubuntu_cry> unop ??? raeally
<gravemind> calamari: I'm not angry at you I just want to fix it
<Wimpog> cables: I'm going to go there right now
<unop> cables,  in most cases you dont need it at all .. but he claimed there were no defrag tools for linux
<ubuntu_cry> unop but this defras is for ntfs not for ntfp
<ubuntu_cry> n2diy thanks for all
<unop> ubuntu_cry,  ntfp?
<n2diy> ubuntu_cry: nada
<cables> ubuntu_cry, you need to scan the disk on a Windows box
<ubuntu_cry> unop ntfp
<ubuntu_cry> unop ntfs
<xsystemx> I cant get VNC to work, where can I get help?
<ubuntu_cry> n2diy like the old time.american spanish language
<hyarion_> arg, this is driving me insane; I'm running Edgy Eft and it freezes entirely, have to manually restart a few times a day, anyone have this problem?
<xsystemx> no log... etc...?!?
<unop> ubuntu_cry,  i'm having trouble understanding you, can you explain yourself a little better please
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: there's a program called 'ntfsfix' in pacakge 'ntfsprogs' which might be able to help, but I've never tried it.
<gerson> hola
<n2diy> ubuntu_cry: ah, yes, now I remember.
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus ok lets try iy then
<gerson> hello
<cables> !hi | gerson
<ubotu> gerson: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubuntu_cry> n2diy yeah man that i'm with another nick and one big problem.
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus ok where i need to search for this program
<cables> ubuntu_cry, open a terminal and run "sudo aptitude install ntfsprogs"
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: you install package 'ntfsprogs'
<n2diy> ubuntu_cry: yea, I didn't remember the nick, and sorry, I don't have any ideas to help you.
<ubuntu_cry> n2diy no problem.
<ubuntu_cry> cables man i need to restart UBuntu
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: you do?  why?
<ubuntu_cry> cables to restart ubuntu live cd
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus becouse it want
<n2diy> Is Dapper patched to apply the new Canadian and Us Daylight Saving times?
<n2diy> *Us/US
<calamari> gravemind: it's possible that you are now booting a different kernel that you were before
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: restarting a live CD will uninstall whatever you've installed so far.
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus i didn't install nothing
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus sudo give me error
<gravemind> calamari: oh yeah, that's right, because update manager just ran, and wanted me to restart
<ubuntu_cry> please wait to come
<dooglus> ok
<PwcrLinux> ubuntu_cry: do you have a USB flashdrive?
<gravemind> calamari: what do I have to do now that I'm in a new kernel?
<Flannel> n2diy: yes.  or, if it isn't, it will be before relevant.
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus and when i came tell me the command
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: what's the error?
<ubuntu_cry> Pwcrlinux yes i have pen drive
<n2diy> Flannel, cool.
<calamari> gravemind: try the older kernel.. maybe your sound will be back
<calamari> gravemind: I mean try booting with the older kernel
<gravemind> ok, how do I get the older kernel?
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus Reading package lists... Error!
<ubuntu_cry> E: Write error - write (28 No space left on device)
<PwcrLinux> ubuntu_cry: download onto usb flash drive..
<calamari> gravemind: from the grub boot menu
<Flannel> gravemind: when youre booting, choose a different kernel from the GRUB menu (hit escape after the POST screen to show the menu, if hidden)
<ubuntu_cry> pwcrlinux iu have 4 gb pen drive
<PwcrLinux> ubuntu_cry: good :) and let them help you
<ubuntu_cry> pwcrlinux but how to download it????
<gravemind> calamari, flannel: oh ok, I boot into .10 instead of .11
<ubuntu_cry> Pwcrlinux ????
<n2diy> ! Pwcllinux
<PwcrLinux> ubuntu_cry: write errors, you didn't have enuff space of ram memory..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pwcllinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gravemind> I'll restart now
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: interesting.  the live CD doesn't write to the disk, so you're out of memory I guess.  does closing some applications help?
<Wimpog> GUYS from #upstart don't know about inittab
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus i don't have much application open
<ubuntu_cry> hey peoples please wait i;m restarting
<sable> I typed in sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and it stop it stopped the display manager, but when I run my vid card driver install, it still says I am running the X server
<sable> Any other ways to stop the X server?
<PwcrLinux> same mines, when my HD died, I put the live CD, work prefectly, I can use USB flashdisk to save something from the downloads..
<PwcrLinux> easy way
<cables> Is anyone curious why ubuntu_cry has ntfs but no windows to chkdsk it?
* billybob is
<unop> sable,  hmm, try this command to ensure gdm isnt running - sudo killall -9 gdm
<sable> k
<cables> PwcrLinux, dooglus, Is anyone curious why ubuntu_cry has ntfs but no windows to chkdsk it?
<gemini9> having a hell of a time her
<gemini9> here
<mackinac> go to a diff tty...
<PwcrLinux> cables: his windows OS gone, probably he don't have other machine.
<dooglus> Wimpog: are the links on http://mailhost.cecs.pdx.edu/pipermail/osinternals/2007-January/000002.html any use?
<GMWeezel> How can I install Windows 98 on my dual booted Ubuntu Dapper and Windows MCE computer? I know Windows has a habbit of wiping the MBR.
<unop> cables,  well, the question arises, do you need windows to have an ntfs partition? :>
<elyon225> Could someone please tell me how to exit X (so I can install the nvidia drivers)?
<cables> PwcrLinux, how's his windows OS gone before he even started installing Ubuntu?
<gemini9> hahaha
<frogzoo> GMWeezel: install doze to a spare partition, then restore grub
<cables> elyon225, ctrl-alt-backspace
<frogzoo> !grub | GMWeezel
<ubotu> GMWeezel: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dooglus> cables: he has windows, but it doesn't boot.  I guess that's why he's using ubuntu - he wants to fix his windows.
<gemini9> you could get windows 3.11
<elyon225> cables: No, that restarts it... I want to END it.
<GMWeezel> Thanks.
<zeeeeeee> hi all, i'm currently using ubuntu 6.06. how do i upgrade to 6.10? update manager doesn't show me the upgrade button.
<dooglus> elyon225: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cables> dooglus, he should get knoppix to fix windows... it's better at fixing stuff.
<unop> elyon225,  sudo killall gdm
<cables> !edgyupgrades | zeeeeeee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgyupgrades - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PwcrLinux> cables: he read the instruction, he didn't get read correctly or pressed the wrong keys..
<elyon225> dooglus: That's the one I couldn't remember... thank you.
<ubuntu_cry> hey i ;m back
<cables> !edgyupgrade | zeeeeeee
<ubuntu_cry> lets go now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgyupgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_cry> what was the command
<PwcrLinux> wb
<cables> damn i thought that would work
<sable> I tried sudo killall -9 gdm, but it says no process killed
<zeeeeeee> :)
<ubuntu_cry> thanks man
<lineman60> ok, rebooted and got my wireless card to show back up
<sable> and I still get the same error, that the X server is running, and I need to shut it down to continue
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: do you have a knoppix CD?  cables says knoppix is better at fixing ntfs than ubuntu is
<unop> sable,  do you use kubuntu?
<sable> no, ubuntu
<Mixx> I've got dd running - is there a way to see how fast it's running?  is there a way to see how much a process has read/written?
<zorba64> sable, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<unop> sable,  ok, do you use another display manager, KDM or XMD, perhaps?
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus yes but i try with KNoppix and the problem is the same
<Wimpog> dooglus: I'll read it, thanks
<cables> dooglus, i just know that it mounts ntfs automatically... and it's designed as a usable livecd, not a test-and-install livecd
<sable> I use gnome unop
<sable> I have zorba
<sable> sry unop, I can't PM
<cables> ubuntu_cry, why do you have an NTFS partition, but no windows?
<ubuntu_cry> cables becouse before i have 200gb and the disk has been damaged
<ubuntu_cry> cables and today i will return to Seagate
<unop> sable,  is the X process listed in - ps aux | grep X
<gravemin1> calamari: Sound Works Again!!!
<ubuntu_cry> cables and there was the all data saved
<cables> ubuntu_cry, if it's damaged, there's little chance you'll be able to do anything to it with Gparted...
<dooglus> Mixx: the only way I know is to "strace -p <process-id>" and look at the reads and writes it's doing
<gemini9> using KUBUNTU here
<calamari> gravemin1: okay cool
<ubuntu_cry> cables i have 2 hard disk
<cables> gemini9, #kubuntu
<ubuntu_cry> one 200gb who is damaged and another is 300gb
<zeeeeeee> ah, found http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/610
<gemini9> i find Knoppix has no support, but makes a great rescue disc
<cables> zeeeeeee, backup first... edgy upgrades go wrong a lot, especially if you've used automatix.
<cookthis> whats the command to see hidden folders
<ubuntu_cry> 300gb i have 31 gb free and windows can see them,and UBUntu see them but can install UBUntu
<cables> cookthis, ls -a
<gemini9> i have UBUNTU 6.10 here,nice
<dooglus> cookthis: ls -a?
<gravemin1> calamari: ok, until I figure out how to install sound in .11 kernel, I'm going to set the default to this .10 kernel, ok?
<cookthis> ty
<zorba64> ls -a
<sable> Yes Unop
<ubuntu_cry> PwrcLInux what was the command for ntfs
<cables> gravemin1, does your linux-restricted-modules version match that of your linux-image?
<n2diy> gemini9: agreed, Knoppix would rock if it had this level of support.
<calamari> gravemin1: sounds good.. what were we originally working on.. boot time?  did the splash screen go away?
<sable> there is a bunch of stuff still running (firefox, etc)
<cookthis> oh
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: "sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs"
<unop> sable,  terminate it then -- killall X
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus thanks man
<PwcrLinux> ubuntu_cry: see dooglus's say
<cookthis> and any idea why i cant play MP3's and play games at the same time? when i play mp3s game sound doesnt work
<unop> sable,  and try your thingy again .. it should work hopefully
<gravemin1> calamari: the linux-restricted-modules updated automatically along with the linux-image
<n2diy> cookthis: cpu overload?
<ubuntu_cry> ok and them dooglys when i have installed it
<ubuntu_cry> dooglys what i need to do.
<gravemin1> calamari: the splash screen is back I'm afraid :) I think it's only disabled for the .11 kernel
<Mr1> Can anyone help me with iwconfig?
<cookthis> n2diy: it works under windows do u think its a game bug or a ubuntu bug
<GoingCrazy> can anybody help me with beryl and xgl with a 3d desktop ... it went to a blank install after following the instructions
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: I don't know how safe it is to use 'ntfsfix'
<cables> gravemin1, you can make it disable automatically for everything
<cables> GoingCrazy, #ubuntu-effects
<lineman60> quit (reboot)
<trelayne> hi all, I've update my xorg.conf and can't get it to load... I need to use the legacy nvidia drivers... anyone know what might be wrong?
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus why?
<ubuntu_cry> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<gravemin1> cables, calamari: I thought I saw usplash in "bum"
<cookthis> GoingCrazy:  just out of curiosity do u have an ATI?
<cables> gravemin1, calamari, don't disable it there
<GoingCrazy> yes
<calamari> gravemin1: look on line 133 of your pastebin
<GoingCrazy> i have a radeon 200
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: because Microsoft keep the specifications for NTFS secret, so any Linux tool that works with NTFS is kind of guessing how best to work with it
<marshall> ubuntu_cry: lol, thats why i love linux
<cookthis> GoingCrazy: your gona have a very hard time installing beryl with an ATI, its tricky getting direct rendering working and opengl support at the same time ect ect
<ubuntu_cry> Bad MIcrosoft pfuuu
<cables> gravemin1, you can disable it and have it stay disabled for every new kernel by editing menu.lst
<n2diy> cookthis: my guess is a Ubuntu bug. Gaming software isn't well supported in linux, since the game makers, and the folks that make the sound cards, don't release there specs to the linux folks.
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus ok then leave
<cookthis> ati linux drivers = *blurrt*
<marshall> because MS is a bunch of baboons
<GoingCrazy> but is it possible ?
<cookthis> n2diy: okay thanks
<Mixx> dooglus - thanks I'll check that out
<cookthis> GoingCrazy: i tried for 2 days and i codun't do it
<PwcrLinux> "powerchair bulldozed M$ out" hehehe
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus i will try to put the drive in windows 2003
<gravemin1> cables: I edited menu.lst before but the splash screen came back for the older kernel
<billybob> marshall: sure, thats how bil gates became the riches person on earth, becasue he has loads of baboons working for him . . .
<sable> Stopped Gnome, killed it, killed al lx process by number, and no more were running, did a killall and killall -9 on X
<cookthis> but i wouldn't say its impossible
<GoingCrazy> i was reading comments ... at least 2 or three people got it working with the same card
<sable> and the x server is still running
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: that's safer.
<cables> gravemin1, did you edit it on the specific kernel, or on the automatic options section?
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus THanks man
<Mr1> Wireless help anyone?
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: you may need to adjust the jumper on the drive to get it detected as a slave.
<ubuntu_cry> Thanks of the all peoples for the help
<cables> !wifi | Mr1
<gravemin1> cables, the specific kernel line
<ubotu> Mr1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus ok that is not the problem.
<sable> Is there a way to start Ubuntu without loading X?
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: put it on a separate IDE cable if possible
<gravemin1> calamari, cables: what does "quiet" do? maybe if I disable that it will give more debug info
<cables> gravemin1, I can tell you where to edit it to make it permanent
<calamari> gravemin1: my wife and I are going to go eat dinner.. good luck with your splash and speedup
<gravemin1> cables: ok
<cookthis> dooglus: select boot into debug mode
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus ???? i have master and slave???
<cables> gravemin1, it should
<gravemin1> calamari: ok, thanks for all your help
<n2diy> ubuntu_cry: gl man.
<cookthis> dooglus: sorry wrong person
<cables> gravemin1, do you want to do the splash disable now?
<dooglus> cookthis: ?  have you got the wro... yes.
<jen_> drooglus: which packages section is ntfsprogs in ?
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus perdon i speak for the cables
<gravemin1> cables: yes
<cookthis> sable: boot into debug mode when your at the grub splash
<ubuntu_cry> n2diy is it like gl driver?
<marshall> billybob: i didnt say he had baboons working for him, i said that they are all baboons and I guess in this society, a baboon can be revered for being in the right place at the right time and stealing from people who trusted him
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: hopefully everything is set up for auto-detect.  but it's possible that both your drives are set as 'masters'
<trelayne> All,  I would like to install nvidia-glx-legacy  but for some reason, the apt-get says that it is referred to by another name?
<n2diy> ubuntu_cry: gl, good luck. :)
<sable> cookthis: what is GRUB?
<marshall> billybob: imbecile
<gravemin1> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PwcrLinux> bootloader
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: there's a little bit of plastic on some metal pins on the drive which you may need to move.  there will be a diagram near it showing what it means
<ubuntu_cry> n2diy hmmm aha that was in program language gl >Th.Man
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus ok i will try.
<cookthis> sable: the default boot loader for ubuntu
<ubuntu_cry> THanks again on all peoples
<ubuntu_cry> im off.
<dooglus> good luck
<n2diy> ubuntu_cry: gl man, good luck, dude! :)
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus thanks
<sable> I don't use a bootloader, it boots straight into UBUNTU
<cables> gravemin1, look for the line that says # defoptions
<ubuntu_cry> n2diy ok lets see now.
<zorba64> GRand Unified Bootloader
<cables> gravemin1, remove "splash", then run "sudo update-grub"
<gravemin1> cables: ok, found it
<gravemin1> cables, what about "quiet"
<cables> gravemin1, don't disable that there
<gravemin1> ok
<cables> gravemin1, if you want to do it temporarily, you can do that when you boot.
<gravemin1> ok I deleted splash
<gravemin1> I'm going to change default to point to the .10 kernel now too
<cables> gravemin1, when you boot into the grub menu next time, just highlight the kernel you want to boot, hit e, and edit the kernel line to remove quiet.
<gravemin1> cables: can I do that for splash as well?
<cables> gravemin1, yes, if you want to do it temporarily
<gravemin1> cool ok
<cables> gravemin1, i thought you wanted it permanent?
<gravemin1> no
<gravemin1> I wanted to see why it was taking so long that's all
<cables> gravemin, then make sure not to save the file
<dooglus> gravemin1: deleting quiet will just make the boot less quiet...
<gravemin1> dooglus: what do you mean?
<dooglus> gravemin1: it'll display more messages about what's going on
<cables> dooglus, that's what he wants...
<dooglus> 'quiet' suppresses the messages
<dooglus> cables: right.
<gravemin1> dooglus: yeah, I want to see why it's so slow for the time being
<cables> dooglus, gravemin1 wants to do that, so he can see what's going on, in case there's an error there
<dooglus> I prefer not using quiet.  then I can see straight away what's taking the longest
<gravemin1> cables: at this point, can I also add some more things to the grub menu?
<cables> gravemin1, just don't screw anything up...
<dooglus> cables: I don't think the update-grub step is needed - it updates automatically
<sable> Odd
<gravemin1> cables: I have another ubuntu partition I want to add to the boot menu, how do I do that?
<cables> dooglus, if you edit the default options section, you do
<sable> I can no logner start a terminal, it just says "starting terminal" and then disappears
<cables> gravemin1, i have no idea...
<n2diy> gravemin1: one thing at a time.
<gravemin1> cables: It used to be on there. n2diy, lol ok
<dooglus> cables: I'm not sure.  I don't think that's the case though
<cables> dooglus, editing the default options won't change the individual kernels 'till you run that.
<dooglus> cables: ok
<cables> dooglus, if he edited the kernel lines he wouldn't have to do that, but the settings wouldn't stick.
<sable> Any ideas besides restarting my comp that may fix the terminal so that it loads? (I'm in the middle of a download, so I don't want to restart)
<lwizardl> Hi
<sable> Hello
<dooglus> I don't understand grub really.  I've got an old ubuntu partition that I want to delete, but I can't because that's where the grub menu is
<cables> sable, use xterm instead
<sable> cables: how do I start it?
<cables> sable, terminal :)
<cables> sable, just kidding
<cables> sable, alt-f2
<dooglus> alt-f2
<sable> oh
<deal> anyone know any thing about a wap 11
<sable> I wanted to use in GUI terminal so I could copy and paste
<lwizardl> anyone try ubuntu on a compaq proliant 6400r server
<dabaR> dooglus: oh, come on, that is such a bad excuse...you should learn.
<cables> deal, is that a wi-fi thing?
<dooglus> sable: type alt-f2 then xterm
<nothlit> dooglus: so move the menu and kernels..
<sable> oh
<sable> ok
<deal> cables, ya made by linksys
<cables> !wifi | deal
<ubotu> deal: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dooglus> dabaR: I've got a copy of the menu on my 'live' partition, but it's never used.  how do I tell grub to use a different partition?
<coach_z> can anybody help me to setup a computer boot from a network??? im a complete noob and will need a lot of help with this
<deal> anyone know anything about m0n0wall
<cables> !m0n0wall
<sable> dooglus: I type xterm, hit run, and nothing happens
<dooglus> !info m0n0wall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m0n0wall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Package m0n0wall does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<deal> it's based on the bsd kernal
<dooglus> sable: you can try control-alt-f1 to get to a terminal.  and alt-f7 to get back here.
<n2diy> coach_z: if you are a newb, why would you attempt such an install?
<cables> deal, then this is the wrong place to ask...
<spike723_> is there informatin on getting ubuntu set up with root on nfs? ie: diskless ubuntu?
<d0uglas> currently my wifi only fires up when i log in on a gnome session... how can i get it fired up on boot, before the desktop manager goes on?
<deal> coach_z, you need a server to do a net install
<cables> d0uglas, are you using NetworkManager?
<d0uglas> yeah
<zero-1> How can I run a test on my memory on X?
<cables> d0uglas, no way to fix that i'm afraid... you have to use the regular system for that.
<coach_z> n2diy: my spare HD kicked the bucket and that was to be used on this machine
<d0uglas> and kde's equiv doesn't work so good
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, i've just installed the keyboard from the logitech cordless mx duo, and the F-keys aren't working
<d0uglas> damn so to let mom use kde i gotta log in on a separate x session as myself on a gnome de?
<IcemanV9> !netinstall | coach_z
<ubotu> coach_z: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<n2diy> coach_z: sorry, I mis-read your question, I thought you wanted to install over the network, not boot from it. Good luck.
<dabaR> dooglus: well, I would have to read a little bit from the recovering grub wiki page to know exactly, but it is not hard. Or something similar on the help.ubuntu.com site.
<coach_z> deal: okay, that sounds like i am just going to have to find a new HD
<morka> hi all
<spike723_> I have a nfs serve set up that I netboot freebsd and netbsd from
<spike723_> but I wanna try with ubuntu also
<spike723_> with a pxe client
<sc4ttrbrain> hi guys :)
<CoRnJuLiOx> is there something i need to do to get the f-keys working in linux?
<morka> I have this browser appliance virtual machine from vmware, it's apparently loaded with ubuntu breezy
<floobit> any advice on HAL failing and not being able to access user permissions?  should I wipe and start over?
<morka> how do I upgrade it to at least dapper?
<sc4ttrbrain> is there a solution for read and write acces of HFS+ partition(mac os x) ?
<morka> or even better, edgy
<n2diy> morka: what are you running now?
<cables> !hfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<morka> n2diy: breezy
<dabaR> !upgrade > morka
<IcemanV9> morka: change the sources.lst from breezy to dapper
<morka> thats it?
<d0uglas> then apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade
<zero-1> how can i test my memory on X?
<gravemin1> cables: so I save menu.lst then do sudo update-grub?
<morka> allright
<cables> morka, that's probably a bad idea
<dooglus> !info memtester
<ubotu> memtester: A utility for testing the memory subsystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.93.1-3.1 (edgy), package size 21 kB, installed size 96 kB
<cables> That's what I've heard...
<morka> i was just expecting im going to get into a major mess
<morka> cables, why is that?
<IcemanV9> morka: yep and read more info from ubotu as well
<n2diy> morka: Breezy is 5.10 right? Upgrade to Dagger, and, if you insist, then Edgy, but don't jump over Dapper.
<cables> gravemin1, you should make a backup though...
<dabaR> ya, about that dagger....
<dooglus> zero-1: "memtester" is a console app.  is that OK?
<gravemin1> just of the menu.lst file right?
<n2diy> *Dagger/Dapper
<morka> n2diy: so it's best to upgrade one step over?
<cables> gravemin1, yep
<zero-1> thanks dooglus
<sc4ttrbrain> no , i can mount it automatically butr, i dont have read and write access to hfs+
<IcemanV9> cables: morka is using vmware image :)
<morka> yeah
<kitche> !permissions | sc4ttrbrain
<ubotu> sc4ttrbrain: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<cables> IcemanV9, good point, not much to break
<morka> so if it blows, i live:)
<cables> yep :)
<zero-1> the thing is I tried the memtest at boot but I dont know wheter is good or bad cn it be foxed or not it just wont stop
<sc4ttrbrain> is there a solution for read and write acces of HFS+ partition(mac os x) ? i can mount it as read only ...
<n2diy> morka: no, don't skip a distro, follow the order.
<cables> morka, you could just put an ubuntu install ISO as a CD and install to the vm...
<morka> n2diy: is it better just to run a fresh install?
<dooglus> morka: the only upgrade path supported is to go one step at a time
<morka> cables, yes, but im willing to learn how to upgrade now
<morka> before i jump in head first.
<sc4ttrbrain> kitche, how to get read and write access in hfs+ partition ?
<n2diy> morka: yes, IMO, provided you are backed up, or are willing to lose stuff.
<morka> im not willing to lose anything
<mharris_> hey i just installed awn from svn
<morka> but im backed up.
<gravemin1> cables: ok, I'm calling it a night
<mharris_> after downloading the source
<IcemanV9> morka: like others said, just go from breezy > dapper > edgy > soon-to-be feisty
<mharris_> after make install
<kitche> sc4ttrbrain: go tot the filepermssions link then to volume permission on that page
<morka> allright
* morka back to work.
<mharris_> when i type the executable in the command line
<mharris_> it launches the old one
<mharris_> what gives?
<n2diy> morka: If /home isn't on it's own partition, and you don't know what you are doing, you should be learning how to back up, not upgrade.
<kitche> mharris_: you sure it's the old one?
<mharris_> yes
<dooglus> mharris_: do "./awn" to run the awn in the current directory
<IcemanV9> morka: just back up your vmware image overlay; so you can start over if need :)
<mharris_> thats how i know
<mharris_> when i new that on the new executable
<morka> n2diy: i just copied my vmware image :)
<mharris_> its different
<dooglus> mharris_: or set your PATH variable to have the new executable's directory before the old one's
<morka> IcemanV9, yeah, that's what ive done
<n2diy> morka: I'm not familiar with VMware.
<mharris_> how to remove the old one?
<morka> its an emulator.
<IcemanV9> morka: well, you're ready to go! :)
<mharris_> id rather have the new executable be installed
<morka> its doing something.
<mharris_> when i run make install
<kitche> mharris_: it is installed
<kitche> mharris_: it's probably in /usr/local/bin
<morka> oh well
<n2diy> morka: Winders emulator? I will never be familiar with it then. :)
<dooglus> mharris_: run "type aws" to see which one it's running
<sc4ttrbrain> kitche, do u really know what my problem is? or just random info? because i know how to change it....
<dabaR> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mharris_> when i do which
<mharris_> it says /usr/local/bin
<dooglus> mharris_: when you did "sudo make install" it should have shown you where it installed to
<morka> n2diy: its a cross platform emulator
<kitche> sc4ttrbrain: yes I told you how to do it if you won't do it then it's your problem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VolumePermissions is the page that you want exactly
<morka> you can run anything on anything
<morka> basically like xen or parallels.
<pavs> debsum is running in the background and hogging my system how can i stop it
<n2diy> morka: Anything on anything!? My Vic-20 stuff will run on it?
<mharris_> hmm
<dooglus> pavs: sudo pkill debsum
<MikeB-> evening all
<sc4ttrbrain> kitche,well i actually done it yesterday, but still i cant write on hfs+ partition :(
<morka> n2diy: is it x86 :) ?
<mharris_> it says nothing to be done for
<mharris_> and then a bunch of files
<morka> can I install debian packages on ubuntu?
<morka> or is it a bad idea?
<pavs> thanks but when I restart it will comeback, how can i stop it from runnig without permission'
<DLB|Maximus> can someone tell me where i can get a list of third party repositories so i can install ndiswrapper?
<n2diy> morka: Umm, no, if IRCC, it is Moto 6800, or something like that. Seriously, I'm wasting your time, maybe someone else can help you, good luck.
<sc4ttrbrain> kitche,i m thinking that maybe i need third party software (some fuse fs) or anything to get write access
<sable> DO any of you know of a good download manager/accelerator for linux?
<yamathan> Quick question -- what's the verdict on DRI support in the most recent proprietary fglrx binary?
<unop> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<unop> :o
<yamathan> sable:  freeloader is good.
<sable> Thanks
<DLB|Maximus> unop: :)
<yamathan> So is downloadthemall! in conjunction in terms of a Firefox extension.
<unop> !info ndiswrapper-common
<dooglus> morka: it's generally a bad idea
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-common: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<yamathan> wget is a good command-line one.
<sc4ttrbrain> !hfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<unop> DLB|Maximus,  :) ^^
<sc4ttrbrain> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<yamathan> Y'know ...
<DLB|Maximus> ubotu: its in the main?
<yamathan> I hate to sound to snotty, but I just want my ATI card to work, you know?
<sc4ttrbrain> ubotu is a bot ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot ;) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DLB|Maximus> component main?
<sable> Would it be beneficial to just install -Everything- in the package manager? That way I do not have to worry about installingany of them later?
<n2diy> ! ubotu | DLB|Maximus
<ubotu> DLB|Maximus: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yamathan> I love the fact that I can fuck with Linux as much as I want, but, uh, I want my ATI card to WORK.  I don't care if the binary is proprietary or not for some applications.
<unop> !language | yamathan
<ubotu> yamathan: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<yamathan> Oh, sorry unop.
<DLB|Maximus> n2diy: lol, i didnt expect a bot to answer my question when i didnt direct the question at it :)
<n2diy> ! language | yamathan
<sable> !language ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sable> !language | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* yamathan just wishes his card would work.
<unop> yamathan,  kids and women frequent this channel .. they'd appreciate some gentlemanleness :)
<unop> !botabuse | sable  :)
<ubotu> sable  :): Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<n2diy> DLB|Maximus: the bot didn't, I told it to.
* yamathan read that as gentmeanlessness.
<DLB|Maximus> n2diy: the first time i asked?
<sable> Would it be beneficial to just install -Everything- in the package manager? That way I do not have to worry about installingany of them later?
<DLB|Maximus> n2diy: i must have missed that
<yamathan> Eh, sometimes I forget that not everyone curses produsely.
<yamathan> sable:  That'd be great if some packages don't contradict one another.
<sable> Oh
<yamathan> And if you have conflicting repositories ...
<sable> So how do I stop X server?  I dont have grub, so I can't enter debug mode
* yamathan has yet to come across that problem in Ubuntu, but his Fedora Core 4 installation had that problem.
<yamathan> Hmm?  Isn't there a special boot --debug command?
<dooglus> sable: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sc4ttrbrain> is there a solution for read and write acces of HFS+ partition(mac os x) ? i can mount it as read only ...
<sable> And I when i tell it to stop with /etc/init.d/gdm stop, it says it stopped it, but it doesn't.  I tried killing all the processes, it didn't work either
<unop> yamathan,  have you followed the instructions as per !ati ?
<yamathan> What's the verdict on ATI R300 support as of the 8.33.thingamajig?
* IcemanV9 is confused by choosing kqemu, virtualbox, xen or better one that i didn't know?
<yamathan> Unop, I'm a little leery -- the last time I did the DRI issues were ... not good.
<shatrat> yamathan, r300 is 9x00 series right?
<yamathan> *thingamajig = update
<unop> yamathan,  things change quite fast with ubuntu -- :)
<yamathan> I thought it was the x1000series.
<n2diy> DLB|Maximus: I missed something to, I told ubotu, to explain it was a bot to you.
<yamathan> Unop -- I think it was ... what, four months ago?
<unop> yamathan,  worth a try then , definitely :)
* yamathan plodded around with the driver, then Beryl magically worked with no explanation --
<DLB|Maximus> n2diy: i caught that part
<yamathan> And THEN an apt-get update and an apt-get upgrade later and it all broke again.
<yamathan> HARD.
* yamathan really wishes he had an nVidia card, but alas.
<dooglus> sable: run a "ps -Hef | less" and find the X process.  what's directly above it?
<yamathan> I'll try though!
<yamathan> The worst that can happen is that I'll need to try again.
<yamathan> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sc4ttrbrain> is there a solution for read and write acces of HFS+ partition(mac os x) ? i can mount it as read only ...
<morka> mac mini, ipod, some intel mainboards, and dell desktops are made in the same factory.
<yamathan> This might be relevant to the ATI debate, though.
<morka> interesting
<yamathan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=639&num=1
<DLB|Maximus> n2diy: im still confused about ndiswrapper though, for software soucres i have universe, main, multiverse, and restricted selected, but when i go to add/remove and search for ndiswrapper it doesnt find anything
<yamathan> It's a site dedicated to Linux gaming.
<yamathan> Special emphasis on video drivers, of course.
<yamathan> That particular article is on the open-source vs. proprietary binary drivers for ATI cards.
<samuel> anyone know how to enable mysql server from any host?
<n2diy> DLB|Maximus: I can't help, I'm not running any wireless cards here. Have you updated your sources?
* yamathan wishes the article were more in-depth, though.
<yamathan> As great as benchmarks are, uh, I'd rather know if it'll play nice with DRI.
<DLB|Maximus> n2diy: after i selected the internet sources it downloaded a updated list if thats what your talking about...
<DLB|Maximus> n2diy: i was trying to figure out where to get a list of third party repositories, then i stumbled upon a howto that says to select universe to get ndiswrapper but it didnt help
<n2diy> DLB|Maximus: Ok, keep in mind, your packages are cached locally, so when you uninstall something, and go to fetch it again, your are just getting it from your cache.
<sable> dooglus: what does X show up at in ps?
<CoRnJuLiOx> how do i check where teh boot loader is installed? i've got 2 Hard drives in my pc rightn ow
<lineman60> any one here good with wireless?
<DLB|Maximus> n2diy: this is a brand new install, and all i have done is add those sources
<dooglus> sable: /usr/bin/X :0 -dpi 96 or something
<IcemanV9> !wifi | lineman60
<ubotu> lineman60: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> !wireless | lineman60
<n2diy> DLB|Maximus: what did you use to set up the new repos?
<ubuntu_cry> hmm
<ubuntu_cry> no
<ubuntu_cry> WIndows say that this hard disk is RAW
<DLB|Maximus> n2diy: system > administration > software sources... i selected the other internet sources that were not checked and let it update
<yamathan> Hmm ..
<yamathan> *...
<ubuntu_cry> doogys
<ubuntu_cry> doogys no it won't work
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: hi
<yamathan> Is there any special characteristic I need to be aware of with this binary regarding All In Wonder cards?
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus hi man
<yamathan> It's supposed to be a Radeon x1300 effectively.
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus it won't work man
<n2diy> DLB|Maximus: What ver. of Ubuntu are you running? On Dapper, I use sys-admin-synaptic.
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: RAW, hmm.  not heard of that before.
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus that say chkdsk
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: what happened to break this windows install?  did you try resizing it, and that broke it?
<DLB|Maximus> n2diy: 6.10 edgy?
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus i try and it can't do it
<kazuka> when is ubuntu for playstation 3 gonna comeout?
<DLB|Maximus> n2diy: i mean 6.10 is that edgy?
<Dingbat> Hello -- I've been running Ubuntu for two weeks now and I have just one irritant I can't seem to figure out.  My webcam (Creative) doesn't want to work (always getting a can't found /dev/video0 message) help?
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: yes, but why did it break to start with?
<Dingbat> Running 6.10 edgy
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus i gnomepart
<yamathan> Thanks for referring me to ati, everyone.
<n2diy> DLB|Maximus: So no Synaptic option in sys-admin?
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus in gnomepart or in chkdsk
<sc4ttrbrain> is there a solution for read and write acces of HFS+ partition(mac os x) ? i can mount it as read only ...
<yamathan> Especially you, unop.
<DLB|Maximus> n2diy: yeah, just found it in there...
<dooglus> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n2diy> DLB|Maximus: Ok try that, there is a preferences option, or something like that in the menus, where you can click check boxes, to add the additonal repos.
<ubuntu_cry> dooglus man i'm going to sleep good day.
<dooglus> ubuntu_cry: good night.
<DLB|Maximus> n2diy: i found it in there, whats the diff between add/remove and synaptic?
<jen_> with Edgy ..how do i tell mgetty to respawn ie: inittab style
<Dingbat> Hello -- I've been running Ubuntu for two weeks now and I have just one irritant I can't seem to figure out.  My webcam (Creative) doesn't want to work (always getting a can't found /dev/video0 message) help?
<jen_> ?
<leafw> mshade: the tutorial at ubuntu-in doesn't match: can't see the expected /dev/mapper/* device
<dooglus> DLB|Maximus: synaptic is just a gui for the command line install/remove
<n2diy> DLB|Maximus: It is there to confuse both the newbs and vets alike!
<Wimpog> so does anybody know if there is an equivalent of inittab?
<kazuka> when is ubuntu for playstation 3 gonna comeout??
<Wimpog> in edgy
<Pelo> DLB|Maximus,  synaptic gives you the choice of all the packages indivitualy,  add/remove is more program oriented and noob friendly
<IcemanV9> !webcam | Dingbat
<ubotu> Dingbat: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pelo> dooglus,  you'Re thinking of apt-get
<dooglus> Pelo: yes.  I forgot about the gui add/remote thing
<n2diy> kazuka: when the moon falls down. :)
<bobo> hey everyone I'm in trouble I have Fedora Core 6 with grub and I don't know how to restore my windows MBR and I don't have a windows installation CD nor a floppy disk drive
<lineman60> IcemanV9  wifi works but it keeps dieing off,
<DLB|Maximus> Pelo: it just confused me as add/remove didnt find ndiswrapper and synaptic did
<bobo> Ubuntu also does not want to install over Fedora Core for some reason
<DLB|Maximus> Pelo: so i was wondering what the diff was
<Pelo> DLB|Maximus,  must be a repo issue or a typo,  I found it no problem
<alexius> hey all
<bobo> can anyone tell me how to fix MBR without a windows installation disk
<gOLdenHaWK3D> bobo, configure ur grub
<alexius> I have a problem regarding php, I currently am running lightspeed websever and I am trying to install a blog, The problem is it says I dont have php_uploads ON and on my php.ini it says I do.
<IcemanV9> lineman60: even when you're at least 1/2 meter away?
<fiberchunks> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fiberchunks> !grub | bobo
<ubotu> bobo: please see above
<dooglus> bobo: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html ?
<alexius> Can anyone help me?
<dooglus> alexius: #php ?
<alexius> dooglus: its regarding php for a webserver.
<DLB|Maximus> Pelo: in add/remove?
<kitche> alexius: so ask in lightspeed webserver channel not sure what it is though
<jeffery> does anyone know where I can get php4-oracle drivers package ?
<Pelo> DLB|Maximus,  I found it in synaptic,  it might not be in add/remove, add/remove is more for user program, not for services or libs
<bobo> I don't want to restore grub dooglus, I want to restore the Windows MBR
<bobo> but i dont have a windows CD
<kitche> bobo: you need a windows install cd or a recovery cd
<fiberchunks> indeed
<Christopher> Hi
<bobo> kitche: i dont have one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DLB|Maximus> Pelo: ok, thats what i was talking about, i found it in synaptic...
<n2diy> kitche: , bobo, or a live linux cd that can get you into winders restore routine, I did that a couple of year ago with Knoppix
<Christopher> My eth0 wont start when the machine is rebooted. I have to manually ifup eth0 for it to work.
<Christopher> Can someone help me?
<jeffery> does anyone know where I can get php4-oracle drivers package ?
<KeysMaker> hi all
<Pelo> Christopher,  patience in waiting for your answer,  also look up your problem in the forum
* Pelo bids everyone a good night 
<n2diy> Christopher: try system-admin-networking
<ahave> could someone help me with setting up gcc?
<leafw> hum, what to do when gparted is not listing a raid10 device, but dmraid -ay complains that the device is already active?
<ahave> i get this error when compiling a simple prog;  error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<ahave> is it not linking to the proper directory?
<kitche> ahave: did you install build-essential
<ahave> hmm, i dont remember doing so
<ahave> with aptitude?
<kitche> ahave: if that's what you use
<ahave> indeed
<sc4ttrbrain> is there a solution for read and write acces of HFS+ partition(mac os x) ? i can mount it as read only ...
<ahave> alright, ill do that now
<bobo> How can I fix the MBR WITHOUT A FLOPPY OR CD????
<fiberchunks> prayer
<gandalf[1] > heh
<n2diy> ! shouting | bobo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shouting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Turophile> G'day guys
<media_> I have a ubuntu box I'm setting up for family.  Sometimes they don't power off correctly and they have to do a recovery mode to system to boot (otherwise it says there are filesystem inconsistencies).  It also boots and requires the root password which they don't know.  Is there a way to remove the mantainence mode root password request, or to get around the filesystem inconsistency notice that requires an alternative boot method?
<n2diy> ! caps | bobo
<ubotu> bobo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gandalf[1] > is it just me or are lots of things broken in edgy ?
<sc4ttrbrain> its just u ;)
<jen_> anyone setup a ttyS0 for mgetty iin /etc/event.d ?
<n2diy> bobo: pay Bill Gates the ransom he wants for a winders disk, and re-install, and kiss all your stuff good bye.
<fiberchunks> gandalf[1] , methinks it has to do with the latest kernel upgrade (at least from what I've read in channel past couple of days)
<gandalf[1] > I was fighting for a long time trying to get a vnc server working
<fiberchunks> bobo: more importantly, why don't you want to use grub to dual boot?
<gandalf[1] > I thought I was a retard, until I blew it away and installed 6.06, then I got it working in half an hour
<fiberchunks> gandalf[1] , don't feel bad, I _am_ a retard ;)
<n2diy> media_: Yes, winders specializes in that type of operation.
<jeffery> does anyone know where I can get php4-oracle drivers package ?
<Turophile> I don't suppose that anyone here is running a Logitech Quickcam (Dell OEM)?
<n2diy> media_: Otherwise, try configuring it as a kiosk.
<fiberchunks> hrm, guess bobo didn't really want an answer
<ahave> kitche, thanks. that fixed it up
<sc4ttrbrain> Turophile, webcam?
<gandalf[1] > I'm also kindof annoyed that totem doesn't seem to want to open any files from network shares directly anymore
<Turophile> sc4ttrbrain: mhm.  V4L2 only it appears.
<gandalf[1] > once upon a time it worked
<sc4ttrbrain> Turophile,tried spca5xx?
<gandalf[1] > must be regression with gstreamer-0.10
<morka> the only reason people dont all switch to linux, is because windows comes preinstalled in the PCs
<ahave> kitche, i was also trying to use apt to install JDK but after the install 'javac' was not in my bin directory
<kitche> ahave: it might be in /opt/java
<fiberchunks> morka, yes, but more importantly, windows is 'comfortable' to most people (ignore the spam, virii, trojans, etc)
<ahave> kitche, well whereever it is.. i get the 'bash command : javac not found error
<gandalf[1] > I wonder if there is going to be an updated release of edgy or something
<gandalf[1] > like 6.10.1 or something
<Turophile> sc4ttrbrain: not yet... does ubuntu have that in the tree or am I source scavenging again?
<sc4ttrbrain> ahave,whereis javac ? ;)
<morka> fiberchunks: it is comfortable, I get no spam virii or trojans
<morka> and any software that you download, will work
<gandalf[1] > there's some glaring mistakes right out of the box on that one
<n2diy> morka: check the bug list, that is #1 on the list.
<morka> but its not easy like that with linux
<GForXe> it
<fiberchunks> morka -- really?  get a copy of vista, and try out either ATI or nvidia drivers please
<sc4ttrbrain> Turophile,i m not in ubuntu right now but just look at sourceforge for webcam ;)
<ahave> javac:
<ahave> ahave@ahave-laptop:~/Downloads/test$
<sc4ttrbrain> Turophile,i forgot actualkly :)
<fiberchunks> since the majority of windows pre-builts are now shipping with that phenomenal os
<Turophile> sc4ttrbrain: sauce is there
<ahave> kitche, err. dunno if that worked. but it just returned a line saying "javac:"
<gandalf[1] > what are ati's linux drivers like these days?
<drvegan> hello
<kitche> ahave: which javac
<morka> fiberchunks: i work for a large pc manufacturer, one of the big ones
<ahave> kitche, what do you mean? Sun's?
<morka> vista machines work flawlessly, nvidia/ati drivers included.
<ahave> kitche, not IBMs
<fiberchunks> gandalf[1] , better, but still crappy compared to nvidia binary from what I've heard :\
<visored> is there an easy way to upgrade from breezy badger to the latest release?
<drvegan> another chat help guy was helping me mount a partition and i got to the point where it shows the partition (i think) but it just says 12gb free and no files
<Turophile> sc4ttrbrain: Found it.
<kitche> ahave: the command which javac
<sc4ttrbrain> Turophile, i remember sum1 on the forum has the deb ;)
<gandalf[1] > visored: really, I'm pretty impressed with how easy it is to compile and install NVidia's drivers _most_ of the time
<warri0r> is ther any1 to kindly help me to install a fix for a bug
<warri0r> :(
<n2diy> visored: only with a fresh install, otherwise you have to work up through the chain.
<ahave> kitche, what is that supposed to do? it does and returns nothing
<fiberchunks> morka, if so, then why troll on #ubuntu?  Personally, I don't care what you use if it suits your needs, but I've heard a _lot_ of people complain about 3d accel in vista with either nvidia or ati drivers as of late
<visored> work up through the chain?
<morka> I dont troll
<kitche> ahave: ok then for some reason you don't have javac installed if you install jdk
<sc4ttrbrain> ahave, that command is to know which javac you are executing
<ahave> ah
<morka> big bucks are involved with things like that, fiberchunk, they get rectified rather quickly
<morka> also, we ship linux on some of our machines:)
<n2diy> 5.10-6.06.6.10
<ahave> hmm. do you have a link/tut for installing javac/ JDK?
<sable> SO after restarting my computer a lot, and a lot of package installs, the NVIDIA installer now says it cannot find the kernel source tree.  I have installed everything that is involed with a kernel source, kernel dev, and kernel tree
<sable> Any other ideas?
<kitche> ahave: not really sicne I use the open source one now
<Turophile> sc4ttrbrain: doesn't support the device
<fiberchunks> fair enough -- I misunderstood your comment above then -- essentially, you are arguing _against_ the MS tax, correct?
<sc4ttrbrain> Turophile, i have logitech quickcam messenger-- supported, dunno bout yours
<kitche> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<n2diy> morka: that is a joke, they get fixed, renamed and you have to pay for them.
<Turophile> sc4ttrbrain: Yeah, lsusb doesn't fit.
<morka> MS products are not that expensive, I dont know why people think MS is expensive
<morka> OEM versions of XP were something like 20-30$ ?
<gandalf[1] > sable: make sure you have the _correct_ packages installed, I was running the -386 kernel, but the packages installed were for the -generic kernel
<pate4ever> hey, can someone direct me to some literature about how to set up a proxy on my wireless
<gandalf[1] > if that makes sense
<morka> for homeuser they are practically negigible, its other things that make windows worse
<gandalf[1] > I have no idea wtf the difference is
<cafuego_> morka: Except you're not allowed to buy an OEM version and put it on your computer.
<morka> cafuego: no, you can
<gandalf[1] > other than they're in different directories
<morka> every time you by a preload - you by an oem
<drvegan> can someone help:  another chat help guy was helping me mount a partition and i got to the point where it shows the partition (i think) but it just says 12gb free and no files
<cafuego_> You *can* is different from you *may*
<morka> you can also buy an oem license yourself
<n2diy> morka: you should take this to #ubuntu-marketing.
<morka> its just that you have to agree you will be responsible for support
<fiberchunks> really? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16832116200
<fiberchunks> that's home basic
<sc4ttrbrain> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<morka> my last offtopic phrase - I was talking about XP.
<gandalf[1] > drvegan: can you see the files if you do 'sudo ls' ?
<drvegan> i'll try
<pate4ever> hey, can someone direct me to some literature about how to set up a proxy on my wireless
<drvegan> says "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "mnt"."
<leafw> what is the command line equivalent to gparted?
<fiberchunks> leafw, parted
<leafw> thanks
<gandalf[1] > drvegan: that's weird
<gandalf[1] > what kind of partition is it ?
<drvegan> ntfs
<sable> gandalf: I did not have the correct ones installed.  How do I find the current ones?  All that is in the package manager is 2.4, I have 2.6
<drvegan> the guy told me to add the following lines:  "/dev/hda1 /mnt ntfs rw,user,auto 0 0" and to download ntfs-3d
<gandalf[1] > is it mounted ?
<gandalf[1] > try 'sudo mount' and see
<drvegan> i think so, it says the right amount of free space, will try that
<drvegan> lot of stuff came up but it does not work
<gandalf[1] > try 'sudo df;
<gandalf[1] > err
<gandalf[1] > 'sudo df'
<graft> anyone really good at regular expressions, here?
<drvegan> says "/dev/hda1             61440556  48609472  12831084  80% /mnt" for that partition, but still not able to access
<graft> i.e., can you write a bash regexp to match a domain name?
<Flannel> graft: #ubuntu-offtopic
<graft> argh. i'm still banned from offtopic
<gandalf[1] > drvegan: I think you might have to add some parameters for default permissions to that line in /etc/fstab
<fiberchunks> wow offtopic in offtopic?   ;)
<graft> i said something nasty to ubotu
<zcat[1] > that's what I was thinking.. you can get banned from #offtopic?
<Turophile> mmm... does anyone know if Ubuntu has microsoft core fonts as a package?
<graft> msttcorefonts, Turophile
<zcat[1] > msttf-fonts or something..
<graft> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Turophile> ta graft
<fiberchunks> graft #bash perhaps?
<corevette> is there anybody out there willing to digg my article?
<sable> HOw do I find the skernel source files for my version?> the package manager only hase 2.4, I have 2.6
<graft> ah thanks fiberchunks
<Flannel> corevette: that's horribly offtopic
<Turophile> graft: I'm a gentoo user.  Ubuntu is purely for my laptop because Gentoo has buggy patches at the moment
<drvegan> will look at that
<corevette> flannel, isn't it wonderful :-)
<Flannel> !kernel | sable
<ubotu> sable: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Turophile> Also, doesn't show up... heh.
<Flannel> corevette: no.  Go elsewhere.
<Turophile> Ah, typo
<drvegan> how would i do that
<zcat[1] > I just installed ubuntu on a 433MHz machine with 128M ram and a fairly old 6G drive. It's not very fast :(
<fiberchunks> zcat[1] , shocking! ;)
<zcat[1] > in fact words like 'glacial' spring to mind..
<fiberchunks> heh
<corevette> http://digg.com/mods/Finally_Firefox_s_Answer_to_Opera_s_Integrated_Torrent_Downloader_Bitfox
<zcat[1] > Guess I should have tried xubuntu.
<fiberchunks> change your DE to something like fluxbox or xfce perhaps?
<maxxism> has anyone tried accessing an NFS share from an Edgy server to a mac client?  my NFS works great from Edgy to Edgy.  but I cant seem to get my mac to log in?  maybe a mac channel would be better????
<zcat[1] > yeah, gnome is a bit heavy for it.
<asc_> zcat: I recomment more ram, it runs fine on 500/256
<graft> maxxism: i've done it
<Turophile> Ubuntu has come a long way since 5.04
<maxxism> graft any suggestions?
<graft> maxxism: what're you using to mount with on the mac?
<zcat[1] > I have 500mhz and 256m on my laptop and it's not too bad.. but I don't have any ram handy for this machine
<graft> maxxism: if i recall correctly there's a mount_nfs command
<nanothief> is there a way to backup downloaded packages? My internet is slow and it would take days to redownload
<asc_> (128 costs like $10 these days)
<maxxism> graft I tried that command.  it keeps saying operation not permitted.  even as root on the mac.
<Flannel> nanothief: they're in /var/cache/apt
<asc_> But in any case, just apt-get install xfce and set it to default in gdm
<nanothief> Flannel: thanks
<zcat[1] > It's getting hard to find ram that still works in the older mobos though
<gandalf[1] > drvegan: try changing the "rw,user,auto" bit to "rw,user,umask=644"
<maxxism> graft I think I put it like this.   mount_nfs 192.168,1.100:/sharename /mountpoint
<zcat[1] > damn cat is on the desk trying to steal my dinner!
<fiberchunks> zcat[1] , indeed -- perhaps a new $50 mobo with a new $75 proc is in order :)
<fiberchunks> plus ram of course
<graft> maxxism: mount -o -P servername:/sharename /mountpoint
<drvegan> should i delete the 0's ?
<maxxism> graft I tried it with the -P
<maxxism> graft It mounts.  but then I cant access the folder I mounted it too
<maxxism> graft it gives more permission errors
<graft> maxxism: try it with mount -o, not mount_nfs
<maxxism> graft what is the -o?
<maxxism> graft ok.  will do.  thanx.  brb
<graft> dunno, just some voodoo i found on some webpage
<graft> no idea how mac mangled nfs
<graft> or why
<drvegan> its not working
<zcat[1] > I just use smb everywhere .. even when the network is all linux machines!
<n2diy> graft: voodoo!? cool, lots of voodoo in linux.
<drvegan> i tried "sudo chown swimmerone /mnt"
<gandalf[1] > drvegan: did you reboot it, or just manually unmount/remount it?
<graft> n2diy: not linux, osx
<drvegan> and it says "chown: changing ownership of `/mnt': Read-only file system"
<drvegan> did not reboot
<drvegan> the other guy told me i didnt need to, should i do that
<n2diy> graft: that too.
<gandalf[1] > I would try changing that bit from auto to umask=644
<drvegan> should i delete the zero's when i do that
<zcat[1] > mount /mnt -o remount,rw,umask=644
<Trixsey> Edgy is somewhat unstable for me, do you guys think it might benefit me do update to Feisty?
<n2diy> graft: for that matter, programming in general.
<gandalf[1] > no
<Turophile> This webcam seems to be useless
<gandalf[1] > drvegan: what zcat said
<drvegan> i add that to the code ?
<drvegan> or type it in the terminal
<zcat[1] > and if it works, make sure the apropriate umask is in /etc/fstab for next time.
<gandalf[1] > drvegan, type what zcat said in the terminal
<gandalf[1] > see if that helps
<drvegan> says only root can do that
<zcat[1] > sudo mount /mnt -o remount,rw,umask=644
<n2diy> Trixsey: no, if Edgy is unstable, what do you think Feisty will be? I'm sticking with Dapper.
<graft> Trixsey: if you find edgy unstable, feisty is bound to feel worse
<gandalf[1] > I'm back to dapper
<graft> Trixsey: what's unstable in edgy? i liked it way better than dapper
<zcat[1] > actually, no.. sudo umount /mnt then go edit fstab and add the options "user,umask=644"
<drvegan> still it says i dont have permission
<gandalf[1] > edgy broke more things than I can count
<maxxism> graft  -o gives me an unknown special file of file system.  -P is an illegal option.
<crweb> why would apt-get repeatedly want to upgrade a package that I made? I apt-get dist-upgrade, and my 3 packages are marked for upgrade.  I upgrade them. then apt-get dist-upgrade and they are marked for upgrade again
<graft> maxxism: with mount? or mount_nfs?
<maxxism> graft mount
<gortba_> Hi. If anyone can help, I'm trying to use anjuta and get this message: please add the files codeset.m4, gettext.m4, ... to autoconf directory. Does anyone know where the autoconf macro directory is?
<gandalf[1] > drvegan:try 'sudo umount /mnt'
<n2diy> gandalf[1] : Trixsey, after spending an afternoon here, I abandon all plans to "upgrade" to Edgy.
<DLB|Maximus> can someone tell me how i change my wireless alias from eth1 to wlan0
<gandalf[1] > then try that chown command again
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<DLB|Maximus> when i issue iwconfig it shows up as eth1 and not wlan0
<graft> maxxism: argh. well, apparently the problem is, macs try to use an insecure port (i.e., > 1024) for NFS by default, even if you run it as root
<zcat[1] > graft: just so we're clear; you mounting this on the ubuntu end, or in osx?
<maxxism> graft  mount_nfs gives me an Operation not permitted.
<Trixsey> n2diy, I wouldn't if I were you ;p
<s0undt3ch> while trying to build my own kernel I got:
<graft> zcat[1] : i'm not mounting it, maxxism is
<s0undt3ch> /lib/libc.so.6: could not read symbols: File format not recognized
<graft> zcat[1] : but he's exporting from ubuntu to osx
<zcat[1] > sorry, maxxism
<s0undt3ch> what's up!?
<maxxism> yeah.  from ubuntu share to osx client
<graft> maxxism: so you can solve this by exporting with the option 'insecure'
<graft> maxxism: though... obviously this is not ideal
<n2diy> Trixsey: wouldn't what, upgrade? It's not happening until LTS for Dapper is abandoned.
<drvegan> now it says the free space from the linux partition
<zcat[1] > ahhh... ok.
<cafuego_> graft: Yup. There's a little utility called "NFS Manager" for OSX, it's your friend.
<Trixsey> LTS doesn't really mean much though?
<maxxism> graft I do this in my exports file on the ubuntu box?
<Trixsey> I mean people here would help you with Edgy (no LTS afaik?) anyway
<maxxism> I will try the NFS manager.
<Trixsey> or even Feisty if you join #ubuntu+1
<graft> maxxism: yeah, /etc/exports
<gandalf[1] > I basically "upgraded" to edgy to see if one problem would go away
<gandalf[1] > it didn't
<drvegan> why is this so difficult
<n2diy> Trixsey: my boxes are happy with it, and I rarely see question here about it, I'm happy when the boxes are happy.
<gandalf[1] > and about 8 other things broke
<gandalf[1] > drvegan: because linux hates ntfs ;)
<drvegan> apparently
<s0undt3ch> so anyone got any pointers about this libc6 prob?
<Trixsey> external HDDs on NTFS is ok?
<Trixsey> or not? :(
<ahave> i have a problem with ubuntu... the gnome environment will not launch any system windows, ie. terminal, system monitor, places>>computer etc  - how to fix this?
<graft> linux doesn't hate NTFS - NTFS hates the world
<gandalf[1] > hehehe
<graft> at least linux TRIES to be friends with NTFS
<drvegan> yeah ms sucks, but if i cant get this to work, i'm stuck with it
<nephish> hello all
<zcat[1] > NTFS doesn't play well with others..
<EE> Hello I have a newbie question
<gortba_> Hi. If anyone can help, I'm trying to use anjuta and get this message: please add the files codeset.m4, gettext.m4, ... to autoconf directory. Does anyone know where the autoconf macro directory is?
<drvegan> been working on this hard drive thing for 2 hours
<graft> ahave: can you launch stuff to X from the console?
<ahave> graft, if i could open up a console.. maybe?
<graft> ahave: ctrl-alt-f1
<n2diy> gandalf[1] : off the top of my head, no disk manager, no inittab, NV and ATI support seems to be broken, etc...
<graft> ahave: export DISPLAY=:0, etc.
<EE> I am unable to get the Ubuntu 6.10 installer to finish loading. "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!"
<ahave> graft, what will that do?
<drvegan> is there any more i can do ?
<zcat[1] > EE: do the disk self-test first...
<ahave> graft, the export line
<gandalf[1] > drvegan: are you on 6.10 ?
<drvegan> i think so
<gandalf[1] > try these instructions: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<graft> ahave: um... that tells it that it should try to run xwindows applications on display 0
<gandalf[1] > it might help
<gandalf[1] > I've never used the ntfs-3g package
<drvegan> i'll try
<zcat[1] > EE: then try things like noapic ..
<Turophile> sc4ttrbrain: Mmm, no joy here
<gandalf[1] > so I can't tell you if it actually *works* or not
<graft> ahave: so if you subsequently run, like, xclock, or whatever, it'll open it in X
<graft> ahave: or tell you why it can't
<EE> acat[1] : I'm sorry I have no idea what tha means?
<Turophile> It says I've got the driver up and running, but no joy with actually running/testing the device out.
<Turophile> And /dev/video hasn't appeared... there's the problem
<zcat[1] > EE: when you first boot the disk, there should be a few different options; one of them will have the disk check itself for errors.
<drvegan> says something about broken packages
<EE> zcat[1] : ok I will take a look. I remember a memory check
<drvegan> ntfs-3g: Depends: fuse-utils (>= 2.5) but it is not going to be installed
<ahave> graft, said something about missing charset.. and when i switched back over ctrl-alt-f7 the clock came up
<zcat[1] > EE: There's also some hints about common problems if you press the function keys, I think F6 is one.... you can 'switch off' features that some computers often have trouble with
<drvegan> is there any way to get more rows in the area that has the buttons to choose what program you're looking at
<gortba_> Hi. If anyone can help, I'm trying to use anjuta and get this message: please add the files codeset.m4, gettext.m4, ... to autoconf directory. Does anyone know where the autoconf macro directory is?
<graft> ahave: okay... so not an X problem, it's a gnome problem...
<EE> zcat[1] : its a toshiba satellite U200. haven't found much info on it yet
<graft> ahave: what's running, gnome-wise?
<drvegan> so fuse utils is needed and can't be installed ?
<zcat[1] > ahh.. laptops are often difficult :(
<ahave> graft, xchat, firefox 2 term windows - one on terminal other running kismet
<Turophile> nano -w /etc/modules.conf
<Turophile> bah wrong window
<graft> ahave: um, oh, sorry... i thought nothing at all was running
<whyameye> I don't understand how the latest kernel update broke Gnome and still hasn't been fixed....
<Turophile> wrong box as well for that matter :P
<graft> ahave: uh, so what doesn't launch?
<gandalf[1] > drvegan: I'm not sure, you could be missing a repository for it, have you enabled the universe/multiverse repositories ?
<ahave> graft, nothing new will launch
<EE> zcat[1] : yes unfortunalty they seem to be. give me m$ and I can turn it up-side down. give me linux and I'm lost :S
<graft> ahave: can you restart the launcher app?
<ahave> graft, only exception is firefox
<drvegan> i dont know what that means
<graft> ahave: maybe you accidentally uninstalled everything?
<ahave> graft, how? and what will that do?
<drvegan> i'm looking in synaptic package
<warri0r> hello
<warri0r> any1 know hw to apply the fix for nautilus
<warri0r> i m a damn newbie to linux
<warri0r> some1 help plz :(
<n2diy> warri0r: what fiy
<n2diy> *fiy/fix
<graft> ahave: try running gnome-terminal from within one of your terminal windows
<warri0r> hey
<warri0r> ye tat nautilus
<warri0r> high cpu usage
<warri0r> bug
<n2diy> warri0r: ?
<drvegan> i tried to install ntfs 3g, it says
<drvegan> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<drvegan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ahave> i typed 'gnome-terminal' from one of my open terms, and it just hangs...
<zcat[1] > drvegan: sudo ?
<drvegan> what does sudo mean, people keep asking me to type it
<zcat[1] > !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<redbox> drvegan: type man sudo to find out
<drvegan> i understand programming to some degree, just very unfamiliar with linux
<ahave> if i try to lauch a term by clicking on a link from my desktop. i can see a bottom tab open up.. then hang.. then tab disappears
<drvegan> cool
<zcat[1] > ahave: alt-F2 and type "xterm" perhaps?
<graft> ahave: um, just hangs is weird
<gandalf[1] > drvegan, it's giving you that since synaptic is open
<warri0r> @<n2diy> theres a fix available to prevent nautilus from using high cpu
<Hmmmm> hi guys, i need some urgent help. i "rm -rf'd" a direcotry. any way i can recover it?
<drvegan> cool gan
<ahave> graft, alt-f2 and 'xterm' does nothing
<warri0r> here is the fix files
<zcat[1] > Hmmmm: in short, no.
<warri0r> http://people.ubuntu.com/%7Eseb128/debug/54684/
<n2diy> warri0r: For what version of Ubuntu?
<Hmmmm> zcat[1] , are you sure?
<warri0r> its edgy
<Mr1> Hmmmm: Why would you do that?
<graft> Hmmmm: pretty much no
<zcat[1] > "Are you sure?" is something rm -rf never asks..
<relix> Hi, I have a question about gnome-terminal, but I don't get any answers in ##gnome so I tought I should try here
<warri0r> wait a min, i ll get a link to tat bug report
<relix> I would like to start a gnome-terminal and execute a command with a delay in it
<drvegan> Reading package lists... Done
<Hmmmm> zcat[1] , no data recovery tool could find it?
<drvegan> Building dependency tree
<n2diy> warri0r: Sorry, I don't have that problem with Dapper, good luck.
<drvegan> Reading state information... Done
<drvegan> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<drvegan> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<drvegan> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<inazad> Hi there, I can't receive messages with Evolution.. It can't connect to my pop server.. It still waiting
<drvegan> or been moved out of Incoming.
<drvegan> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<drvegan> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<drvegan> that package should be filed.
<drvegan> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<drvegan> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<drvegan>   ntfs-3g: Depends: fuse-utils (>= 2.5) but 2.3.0-1ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<relix> for example: gnome-terminal -e="sleep 3; echo 'hello'"
<drvegan> E: Broken packages
<graft> !pastebin | drvegan
<ubotu> drvegan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mr1> rm -rf / is like crack for linux haha
<drvegan> what do you mean graft
<relix> that doesn't work though, anyone know why?
<graft> i mean, don't spam the channel
<drvegan> oh
<tritium> Mr1: don't do that
<Mr1> Don't plan to
<tritium> !paste > drvegan
<relix> the terminal appears and dissapears so quickly I can't see what's going on, possibly an error
<Hmmmm> Hmmmmmmmmm
<tritium> Mr1: no, I mean don't mention that in here
<Mr1> Why not?
<drvegan> adapting to linux is more difficult than installing windows
<tritium> Because someone might mistake that as advice, and try it
<Mr1> Hmmm good point
<Mr1> Sorry
<tritium> Worse yet, they may use sudo
<warri0r> @n2diy: here the link abt the bug
<warri0r> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/54684
<graft> ahave: um, can you launch xeyes from one of your terminals? or run, say, ls?
<warri0r> ther are some fixes available
<tritium> Thanks, Mr1
<drvegan> do  you think a local linux users group might be able to help if i brought my laptop to them
<warri0r> but hw can i install them :(
<Mr1> trit sudo rm would remove everything right?
<inazad> Hi there, I can't receive messages with Evolution.. It can't connect to my pop server.. It still waiting
<tritium> Mr1: yeah, if the password was given
<zcat[1] > Mr1: yes, and surprisingly quickly too..
<unop> Mr1,  except a directory -- for which you use rmdir
<Mr1> I know
<Mr1> I have tried ti
<Mr1> it*
<ahave> graft, yes. xeyes does run.. and as far as navigation of the filesystem the term acts normal
<n2diy> warri0r: Ok, if it is a know bug, you'll have to live with it until it gets fixed. That is why I stay with Dapper.
<tritium> inazad: must be your configuration, as evolution can connect to pop servers, and has been able to for years
<ny83> hi just about to reinstall ubuntu - was using dapper for a while and installed edgy but i cant quite remember if i had any problems with it. i know theres trouble upgrading from dapper to edgy but are there any major known problems with a fresh edgy install?
<warri0r> no man theres a fix released for tat
<ahave> graft, but in general nothing will launch. except xeyes, which besides FF are the only 2 to do so
<VSpike> can anyone tell me an easy way 1) To tell which kernels I haeve installed and 2) To remove a kernel?
<VSpike> I get confused by the different kernel packages
<chris_> unop: wrong, sudo rm -Rf / will remove everything... EVERYTHING
<tritium> inazad: are you running feisty?  You're asking in the wrong channel, in that case.
<Mr1> Can anyone help me with my wireless?
<inazad> tritium, yeah but how I can fix it ?
<tritium> !wireless
<inazad> tritium, no edgy
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hmmmm> chris_, are you sure no data recovery can bring it back?
<warri0r> @n2diy : the problem i dont know hw to install the fix
<tritium> inazad: what's the question?
<warri0r> is*
<Mr1> Its kind of specifi
<drvegan> thank you for trying to help, have a good night
<Mr1> specific*
<inazad> tritium, I can't connect to my email' pop server..
<cables> Who 'rm -rf /'d?
<unop> VSpike,  dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<qwerty967> help! nautilus won't connect to remote servers
* zcat[1]  likes to create files named "-f" in the root directory ...
<warri0r> plz help dude
<relix> so, no one?
<n2diy> warri0r: The page says it has been fixed. I don't know how to do the fix either, have you updated recently?
<chris_> Hmmmm: that was not the question, re-read what was stated to understand
<Mr1> I would like to be able to cut the power to my Belkin transmitter
<Mr1> Anyone?
<tritium> inazad: again, check your configuration.  Did you specify the server/port correctly, etc.?
<warri0r> no i havnt updated since install
<unop> chris_,  i wasnt born yesterday -- it's better to use rmdir on directories
<inazad> tritium, wait, I will open my configuration menu.. plz wait me
<VSpike> unop: thanks
<warri0r> whenever i try to update , my ubuntu never boots up
<atomiku-linux> When I have something playing in XMMS, theres no sound in Enemy Territory. what can I do to fix this?
<n2diy> Mr1: disconnect the power cord?
<tritium> inazad: only you can double-check your config.  Check it against your server settings.
<graft> ahave: um, so basically, everything but gnome apps runs
<zcat[1] > I use -rf far too much too.. once or twice I've nuked important stuff... fortunately I have backups of anything important.
<cables> atomiku-linux, install packages "alsa-oss" and lanch the game as "aoss <game>"
<Mr1> n2d: well Yeah but I want to turn off the power through my laptop any ideas?
<unop> VSpike,  make sure you _never_ uninstall the kernel you are running eh :)
<qwerty967> nautilus won't connect to remote server... what could be wrong?
<zcat[1] > it keeps the box clean :)
<warri0r> @n2diy: they asked me to use the following files to fix the bug
<atomiku-linux> cables: hmmm okay
<warri0r> http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/debug/54684/
<graft> ahave: so, possibly some gnome daemon died, or is hung up on something... did you try restarting gnome?
<tritium> unop: you can, if you install a new one before you do so
<ahave> graft, yea. i suppose. although xterm wouldnt bring up xclock
<cables> !info alsa-oss > me
<chris_> unop: I was stating either way as a better method, but you said except a directory -- for which you use rmdir, which will remove a directory as well, but the # sudo rm -Rf / will wipe your entire root directory.. nothing will be left.
<ahave> graft, no. i have not restarted anything
<atomiku-linux> !info alsa-oss > me
<inazad> tritium, but I don't understand, I use the same settings with thunderbird and it works great... in Evolution, I'm just able to send message (smtp) ... not to receive...
<ahave> graft, how would i restart just gnome?
<atomiku-linux> seems a little unnessesary though but okay
<n2diy> Mr1: the easiest way is to disconnect the power cord. I'm waiting for your link to come up.
<graft> ahave: logout? or ctrl-alt-backspace
<Mr1> Like ifconfig eth1 down will kill the connection through my laptop... I want to cut the connection to my trnasmitter
<tritium> inazad: possibly have to setup the proper port for authentication?
<n2diy> ! oubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unop> tritium,  thats errm, a risky thing to do.. especially since you have no idea how the new kernel is going to fare -- also "do you saw off the branch you are sitting on" ?
<cables> atomiku-linux, it's necessary... the game is trying to use OSS, but you want it to use ALSA, which supports sound mixing. Alsa-oss lets that work.
<zcat[1] > Are there really no decent tools for recovering etx3? I've seen plenty for fat32 and ntfs (even Free ones!)
<warri0r> so anyone cud help me regarding tat :( ?
<inazad> tritium, why ?
<n2diy> Mr1: Sorry, I don't know anything about those files, good luck.
<Mr1> Damn
<inazad> tritium, it doesn't ask me..
<warri0r> it bags 95%of my cpu :(
<Mr1> N2d: So no matter how I try to disconnect wireless it will only kill the interface right?
<ny83> any known problems with fresh edgy installs?
<atomiku-linux> hmm
<zcat[1] > etx3 :) I need a spelling checker in xchat..
<unop> chris_,  i dont know why you are advertising rm -rf .. rmdir is the way to go, its safer, it prompts you if you have subdirectories or files and is consequently safer .. i know what rm -rf but i will never ever use it unless i really really have to
<ahave> graft, ok i will try that... i will be back. i hope :)
<zcat[1] > unop: even safer, drag folder to trash in gnome :)
<tritium> unop: I never said you _should_ do it, but it can be done, and it's not that terrible
<inazad> tritium, and I can't change it..
<dougb> who here is using feisty?
<tritium> Please take the "rm -rf" talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<inazad> tritium, can we see the logs of evolution somewhere?
<cables> dougb, go to the channel #ubuntu+1
<tritium> dougb: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<unop> tritium,  heh, rm -Rf /  is not terrible .. even the mention of it is  .. the !ops will let you know about that
<atomiku-linux> the thing is, cables, the sound works fine on ET without using that aoss thing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<tritium> unop: I am an op ;)
<dougb> sweet, i didn't know it had it's own channel
<unop> tritium,  ok, well, then you know better to say things like that :)
<tritium> And I was referring to removing the running linux-image kernel
<inazad> tritium, u're there ?
<tritium> unop: you misunderstood
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<cables> atomiku-linux, I know... but if you want ET not to steal sound from other apps, you need to run it under ALSA.
<chris_> unop: I wasn't advertising anything, you stated  except a directory -- for which you use rmdir, Implying that # sudo rm -Rf / would not delete a directory, when in fact it does!
<atomiku-linux> Ahh okaty then
<tritium> Now please, take the rm -rf talk to -offtopic
<unop> tritium,  my bad my bad -- sorry, its just your post came after zcat[1] 's there and i assumed it was the same topic
<atomiku-linux> btw, the sound quality is very bad and choppy on ET now
<atomiku-linux> (when I use aoss...)
<cables> atomiku-linux, no idea how to fix that, sorry
<chris_> unop: I was simply correcting your mis-informing statement you made to everyone.
<atomiku-linux> thanks for the help so far though :)
<unop> chris_,  its not misinformation -- its just the way it should be and has been .. and FYI a directory is a file :)
<zcat[1] > arghhh..
<Eleaf> ahh!  My printer stopped working ;(
<Mr1> Since when did a file become a dir?
<inazad> tritium, ??
<cables> Mr1, since forever in Unix... everything's a file...
<zcat[1] > -offtopic, please!!
<Eleaf> It was printing just a second ago, but now when I try to print, the printer says "Put letter, standard paper in tray 1"
<Eleaf> There is paper.
<Eleaf> Printing is so bad in linux...
<unop> Mr1,  thats the way directories (or anything for the matter) are represented in a filesystem on *nix
<cables> !offtopic | Eleaf
<ubotu> Eleaf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<n2diy> Mr1: linux/unix treats everything as a file.
<tritium> inazad: yes?
<posingaspopular> chris_: some info for you.
<zcat[1] > Eleaf: there's paper in the printer?
<Eleaf> cables, ??
<Eleaf> yes zcat[1] 
<chris_> posingaspopular: hey man, how are you
<Mr1> So if I type mkdir blag it creates a writeable file instead of a folder?
<Eleaf> zcat[1] , windows prints fine .
<Eleaf> I tried resetting up the printer, but it still doesn't print.
<Eleaf> I have a huge project due very soon.
<posingaspopular> apparently the problem we ran into is a problem with ubuntu reading / as root file
<unop> Mr1,  well technically yes, but for the sakes of usability, no
<cables> Eleaf, you said it works in windows, print from windows...
<gandalf[1] > what kind of printer ?
<posingaspopular> a known bug i should say
<Mr1> Ok I got ya
<n2diy> Mr1: linux/unix treats everything as a file. Folders don't exsist in linux.
<Eleaf> cables, it's too hard to get all my data over there..
<posingaspopular> how are you btw?
<Eleaf> I have like 20 files
<cables> Eleaf, email to self, put on memory card/floppy/cd
<inazad> tritium, so, what I can do ? nothing it's working...
<Eleaf> cables, that's rediculous.
<inazad> tritium, anyone here can download his messages ?
<Eleaf> And why does linux not have that many options for quality?
<Eleaf> (cups)
<cables> Eleaf, why not do that first, then fix the printing when you actually have time?
<unop> Mr1,  on some *nixes if you use cat on a directory .. you get some info .. cat on linux warns you tho
<cables> Eleaf, it's not linux, its' the driver.
<Eleaf> cableroy, because it was working 1 minute ago
<Eleaf> I try to change the quality and it doesn't work..  I put all the settings back.
<valehru> hey guys, need help over here.  I think my kernel updated and now my drivers are not working for nvidia......can anyone help me out?  I have a 6600GT, and I am now unable to run glxgears
<Eleaf> It's the middle of the night, and the printer with linux is always the weakest part.
<zcat[1] > Eleaf: did you change anything in the app you're printing from (like paper size) that might make it think it's supposed to use a different paper source?
<Eleaf> zcat[1] , it can't even do a test print.
<cables> why the hell did the updates cause so much trouble? Seriously, don't they QA these things?
<Eleaf> zcat[1] , so I don't believe so.
<zcat[1] > that is weird.
<tritium> inazad: whose messages?
<unop> cables,  can every single package developer take into consideratione ever single different setups on the millions of setups around the world -- you're just a victim of fate :)
<graft> cables: everyone's setup is in a different state at different times, it's hard to QA everything
<Eleaf> grr
<inazad> tritium, anyone can't download his emails from Evolution ?
<inazad> tritium, I'm alone with this problem ?
<cables> unop, graft, it's mostly Nvidia problems.
<gandalf[1] > try 'sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart' from a terminal
<zcat[1] > Eleaf: sounds like your easiest option for now is just to copy the files to Windows.. :(
<graft> cables: that's even less ubuntu's fault
<cables> graft, true
<mykhul> can anyone recommend a shell based torrent program?
<tritium> inazad: it's not an evolution problem.  Likely you've not configured it right.
<zcat[1] > If nvidia would just open their damn drivers (hello, comply with the GPL anyone?!) it would be a lot less hassle
<n2diy> tritium: Maybe, google will tell if you are alone.
<cables> zcat[1] , easier said than done
<Eleaf> hmm
<tritium> n2diy: ?
<unop> cables,  ahh and thats more of an issue -- since that's non-free/proprietary stuff, it's not even ubuntu's responsibility really although they do package the binaries
<graft> zcat[1] : never gonna happen...
<inazad> tritium, hmmm...
<n2diy> tritium: you do know how to use a search engine, no?
<cables> I wonder if Novou will ever get anywhere
<gandalf[1] > they really can't open up video drivers
<tritium> n2diy: what are you getting at?
<zcat[1] > would happen overnight if the choice was comply or stop selling the chipset for embedded stuff like pvr's and games..
<Mr1> How do I write to a file in bash?
<gandalf[1] > it would allow too much ip about the way the graphics chips work out in the wild
<Mr1> Hello world > myfile
<cables> zcat[1] , and how would that ultimatum come about?
<n2diy> tritium: if you can't find your answers here, look elsewhere.
<zcat[1] > intel would happily supply that market for them
<unop> Mr1,  the simplest way -- cat -> file    .. and ctrl+c when you are done
<tritium> n2diy: I'm not looking for answers here.  You must have me confused with someone else.  I suggest you treat users in here a little more kindly.
<unop> Mr1,  but you should use your favourite $EDITOR  really
<Mr1> Ok
<Mr1> Why is that?
<gandalf[1] > ok ttg
<unop> Mr1,  because thats what editors are for :) -- cat is very very simplistic
<Mr1> So... touch myfile write the hello world > myfile
<zcat[1] > cables: kernel copyright. The legal opinion from FSF is that nvidia's drivers are almost but not quite complying with the GPL
<unop> touch creates the file -- you need to echo "hello world" then into it .. so - touch myfile; echo "hello world" > myfile
<n2diy> tritium: yes, things scroll by quickly.  And I was being kind, answer that aren't available here could be a mouse click away. Sorry if I came on harshly.
<Mr1> Ahhh thats what I was missing.. echo
<zcat[1] > anyhow.. this is way offtopic and I hafta go pick up the family
<tritium> n2diy: no worries.
<Hmmmm> does anyone know how to recover files using mc?
<atomiku-linux> When I have something playing in XMMS, theres no sound in Enemy Territory. what can I do to fix this?
<unop> Hmmmm,  this page makes some mention of it http://www.chm.tu-dresden.de/edv/mc/mc4.5/manual1.html
<oggy> its raining on my desktop
<gandal1> ok this is a dumbass question, but I can't figure out the logs in recent linux systems
<unop> gandal1,  how different can they be from older linux systems? :)
<gandal1> unless I launch programs from a terminal, I can't find the output
<unop> gandal1,  the output of what tho?
<rms> gOLdenHaWK3D, hey man, join our private channel
<gOLdenHaWK3D> rms, ok
<gOLdenHaWK3D> rms, im already there!
<gandal1> the output of programs you launch in X
<n2diy> ! rms
<ubotu> rms is Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !gnu and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<Hmmmm> unop, thanks. taking a look at the link
<gandal1> unless I launch something from a terminal, there's no way to debug it
<kaje1> I'm trying to get compiz to work. I have everything installed, but when I click the "Enable GL Desktop" checkbox, X locks up... Can anyone help?
<gandal1> I thought that stuff was supposed to show up in /var/log/messages
<gandal1> I'm rather new to X though
<unop> gandal1,  well yes, that's what you'd expect normally right? you dont want your apps dirtying your GUI do you?
<gandal1> yeah, exactly
<gandal1> only there's nothing in there
<gandal1> except shite from gconf
<gandal1> for page after page
<unop> gandal1,  well, without detail, what exact X apps are you trying to debug?
<n2diy> ! tail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gandal1> just in general
<thor> hi all
<gandal1> when apps die in X, etc
<gandal1> I would like to know what's going on
<gandal1> specifically debug output from wine would be nice sometimes
<gandal1> ...
<gandal1> :)
<n2diy> gandal1: if you want to watch stuff realtime run your apps from a terminal, with the tail -f command. See man tail for the specificies.
<thor> does anyone have experience with compiling void11 ? I get strange errors...
<rms_> gOLdenHaWK3D, hey man, join our private channel
<unop> gandal1,  ok /var/log/messages is where syslog places it's logs -- and apps that write to syslog have their messages stored somewhere in that directory .. normal apps do not send messages there, it's usually not worth keeping a log of every single apps debugs messages
<gOLdenHaWK3D> rms_, im already there!
<gandal1> ok, maybe my brain is short circuiting
<oggy> nice
<gandal1> probably from staring at /var/log/syslog for 2000 years getting samba to work back in the NT days
<oggy> raindrops on a Dell widescreen 2005fpw
<oggy> looks cool
<gandal1> or was it /var/log/messages ?
<gandal1> hehe
<mist> lol
<mist> wee!
<unop> gandal1,  there is an environmental variable for wine (i cant remember what it is, but its in the wine developer docs) that spits out very verbose messages for every single action wine does
<oggy> i wish I can upload a video of this
<thor> void11 anyone has experience ?
<oggy> but istanbul only does flv files
<gandal1> I've found it useful enough to run the wine apps from a terminal
<gandal1> I thought maybe when you launch from within X that those messages would be output somewhere else instead
<gandal1> I guess they just go to /dev/null ;)
<unop> gandal1,  on ubuntu, i think samba has its own logs - not sure what they are either
<Mr1> ANybody know where I can get a list of terminal commands?
<Pablo> gandalftp
<chris_> Mr1: this is just one of many.. google will show you more .. http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<n2diy> Mr1: man bash, and google bash.
<unop> gandal1,  nothing is redirected to /dev/null unless you want it to -- or the app is launced in a GUI handling app (like gnome, kde, etc)
<Mr1> Thanks!
<atomiku-linux> When I have something playing in XMMS, theres no sound in Enemy Territory. what can I do to fix this?
<atomiku-linux> seems it cant handle multiple output
<unop> gandal1, the messages you get are really down to the individual application and how the developers want it .. although if you have developer know-how, you can use tools like strace and valgrind to go behind the scenes
<Hmmmm> i want to mount /var as read only. how do i do that?
<unop> Hmmmm,  is /var mounted on a seperate partition at the moment?
<Hmmmm> unop, yup sda6
<unop> Hmmmm,  then just add 'ro' to the options for that entry in /etc/fstab
<Hmmmm> unop, next to defaults?
<unop> Hmmmm, yep .. seperated by a comma tho -- defaults,ro -- or better simply ro
<Hmmmm> unop, okay. done. i want to run the recover command on that filesystem
<unop> Hmmmm,  errm, i should have thought you need the partition to be writeable  .. anyway, i'm not sure
<ivx> hello, i am trying to use a weather desklet, but it always says fail, do i have to open a port or something to get it working?
<trollboy> can someone help me with playing wmv's?  I've tried the stuff on the restricted format's site with no avail
<unop> Hmmmm,  you have to remount the partition tho, for the changes to take effect
<unop> trollboy,  install the !w32codecs
<Hmmmm> unop, im rebooting the machine
<unop> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<unop> Hmmmm,  you dont need to do that -- just -- sudo sh -c "umount /dev/sda6; mount /dev/sda6"
<unop> :)
<Hmmmm> unop, done already
<atomiku-linux> hmmm
<agliv5> Greetings all :) I was wondering, is it possible to compile ubuntu youself?
<brombomb> Anyone a Regex Pro?
<atomiku-linux> I still cant figure this out... multiple sound outputs :/
<Mr1> What is the whole purpose of piping info?
<DarthLappy> brombomb: Might depend on what you need.
<brombomb> Im trying to grep a date range from Feb 5th - Feb 9th
<DarthLappy> Have you tried something like /Feb [5-9] th/ ?
<brombomb> not yet
<Bieleke> morning guys
<atomiku-linux> DAMNIT.
<Bieleke> what was again the command on linux to start a program in background ?
<atomiku-linux> Sorry
<atomiku-linux> It just seems I cant get this to work... When I have XMMS playing stuff theres no sound on my game
<DarthLappy> Bieleke: program &
<luis1234> Hi
<brombomb> The slash seems to throw off the grep
<Bieleke> DarthLappy, thanks dude
<luis1234> Anyone runs TOR with UBUNTU?
<DarthLappy> Bieleke: No problem :)
<luis1234> Hi.
<unska_> hmm.. maybe Archive Manager says "Archive type not supported." when I try to unzip a .rar file
<unska_> what to do?
<DarthLappy> brombomb: Heh, that was just my way of surrounding the regex :P
<atomiku-linux> You cant unzip rar files with Archive manager
<atomiku-linux> do some googling and im sure you'll find a linux program that can
<unska_> what program should i install then
<mneptok> unska_: you try unrar-ing it instead of unzipping it?
<brombomb> How do I combine the Feb string with the Regex [5-9] 
<mneptok> sudo aptitude install unrar
<DarthLappy> brombomb: 'Feb [5-9] '...
<DarthLappy> You can have it as one thing...
* mneptok wonders why and how .rar became so popular these past few years.
<atomiku-linux> windoze users with their winrar?
<b0nd> hi guys. I would like to install mysql-query browser and mysql-admin but i get this error message: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<b0nd> Any help.
<atomiku-linux> you using sudo apt-get ?
<diskus> well, winrar is definitely best software for windows
<b0nd> i am using sudo aptitude install
<mneptok> diskus: for what?
<atomiku-linux> hmm
<atomiku-linux> get more ram. lol.
<brombomb> no luck
<atomiku-linux> no seriously, lemme google it
<Byan> 7z is the best actually..
<dooglus> brombomb: what are you trying to do exactly?
<atomiku-linux> b0nd: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31854
<Byan> I use winrar though.. cause I like how it looks
<mneptok> "don't use .rar" is the best on any platform.
<cntb> LjL wonderful
<Byan> mneptok: what's wrong with rar?
<brombomb> var/log/auth.log find all accepted logins from feb 5th - 9th
<unska_> mneptok, thank you for that. how do i install mp3, divx, avi, mpeg decoders?
<b0nd> atomiku-linux: thanks i will check it out.
<mneptok> there is nothing wrong with open formats. why choose a proprietary format that locks your data to one author's whims?
<atomiku-linux> Hey would everything explode if I: VNC'd my computer with another computer runnining in a VM on another computer VNC'd to another computer VNC'd to another computer running on another VM?
<Byan> mneptok: well... then.. same with zip files
<mneptok> unska_: apititude search fluendo
<diskus> mneptok: for packing files
<mneptok> unska_: apititude search ffmpeg
<brombomb> Atomiku: Only if you created a loop lol
<atomiku-linux> would the whole universe blow up?
<brombomb> which we did at work by accident
<atomiku-linux> uh oh
<Byan> someone definately should've created a tar.gz app for windows right away..
<atomiku-linux> I bet that maxed out the connection
<mneptok> unska_: errr .... "aptitude" will work better ;)
<Byan> so, that it would;ve caught on
<mneptok> Byan: already been done
<unska_> hehe ;p
<luis1234> Does anyone know if TOR/Pivoxy works under UBUNTU?
<atomiku-linux> brombomb: did your whole office blow up?
<DarthLappy> brombomb: I think you'll find there are two spaces between Feb and the numbers.
<unska_> mneptok, will they work automaticly after install?
<Bieleke> mmmm long time ago for me...
<brombomb> It kicked him out of his own desktop
<DarthLappy> luis1234: Yes, it does.
<atomiku-linux> must have been some awesome time paradox
<Byan> mneptok: no, I mean... there should;ve been one.. to overcome winzip
<mneptok> unska_: yes
<brombomb> so all the computers were useless
<mneptok> Byan: http://www.izarc.org/
<kameron> i just installed a new hard disk and rebooted. how do i use it?
<Bieleke> what would be the first line in a file to make it run ?
<Byan> mneptok: I know they exist now....
<Bieleke> like batch-files in windows i mean
<diskus> Byan: but do they have good UI or crappy one?
<Bieleke> something with sh
<mneptok> Bieleke: #!/bin/bash
<Bieleke> mneptok, thanks :-)
<graft> kameron: if it gets recognized okay, you can format the device, make a mount point, and mount it
<Byan> diskus: hmm?
<kameron> graft im not sure its recognized
<kameron> graft, it already is formatted and partitioned, info on it, etc
<gOLdenHaWK3D> my / partition is 99% filled up. & i got a warning!!! any help!!!
<gortba_> Hi. If anyone can help, I'm trying to use anjuta and get this message: please add the files codeset.m4, gettext.m4, ... to autoconf directory. Does anyone know where the autoconf macro directory is?
<diskus> Byan: tar.gz soft for windows
<dooglus> brombomb: grep '^Feb  [5-9] .*sshd.*opened' /var/log/auth.log
<Byan> diskus: winrar does it..
<unska_> mneptok, what about xvid decoder?
* Byan shrugs
<gOLdenHaWK3D> my / partition is 99% filled up. & i got a warning!!! any hjelp!!! can i empty my /tmp???
<atomiku-linux> When I have something playing in XMMS, theres no sound in Enemy Territory. what can I do to fix this?
<jbellis> I'm supposed to set up a server with ip 69.60.124.245 / subnet 255.255.254.0 -- is subnet the same as "network" in /etc/network/interfaces?  how do I determine netmask?
<unop> gOLdenHaWK3D,  reboot and /tmp ought to be emptied
<gortba_> OR Does anyone know of a good development environment for a newbie to learn C++?
<mneptok> atomiku-linux: wait for ET to use a more modern sound subsystem, sadly.
<graft> kameron: oh... um, what does /proc/partitions say?
<dooglus> gortba_: I don't think a newbie should learn C++
<gOLdenHaWK3D> unop, ok, and any other place i migt empty? to free space?
<atomiku-linux> awww
<atomiku-linux> mneptok: :(
<Byan> diskus: my point is that.. people should've put effort into making a tar.gz proggie with a UI comparitive to winzip.. so.. we wouldn't be using zip files all the time
<unop> gortba_,  anjuta is pretty widely used
<mneptok> atomiku-linux: they use ESD. bleh.
<kameron> graft, ah it's there
<atomiku-linux> someone suggested this "aoss" sound wrapper thingy, but it didnt work properly
<atomiku-linux> Darn.#
<Byan> gortba_: why do you need an enviroment..?
<gortba_> unop, I'm having issues that I can't resolve when I start a project
<kameron> graft, i think i just had the jumper on the wrong spot on the drive
<Byan> gortba_: just use vim.. or kate.. or something
<mneptok> gortba_: start a project in what?
<Byan> and then compile using g++
<unska_> mneptok, what about xvid decoder?
<graft> kameron: most drives have an 'auto' jumper setting that figure out whether to be in master or slave depending
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Any other place i might empty to free space? my / is 99% filled up!!!
<Bieleke> whoooo way cool :-)
<mneptok> unska_: ffmpeg
<dooglus> kameron: it's often called 'cable select'
<atomiku-linux> mneptok: there must be something I can do, like get a sound wrapper or something
<chona> i cannot run a C file. error message says i dont have mysql/mysql.h..how can i have it?
<atomiku-linux> Maybe i'll do some researching on this "aoss" thing
<gortba_> Guys, I'm not a programmer. I got a textbook, and I want to teach myself
<unop> gOLdenHaWK3D,  remove old logs from /var/log/ . purge/deinstall unneeded software . install and use !localepurge and finally manually clean out your ~/ directory
<Bieleke> now SABnzbd starts automaticly when i start gnome... way cool
<kameron> graft, oh.. sweet
<dooglus> atomiku-linux: I use aoss for everything.  it works well here
<atomiku-linux> dooglus: How about ET?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> unop, thanx. trying
<graft> dooglus: does aoss do your dishes?
<mneptok> gortba_: the only thing required to write code is a text editor.
<unop> chona,  you need the -dev package for mysql-server
<dooglus> (well, 2 of the 3 speakers work, anyway)
<diskus> Byan: well winzip wasn't good at all, winrar has good ui
<dooglus> atomiku-linux: I think he was fictional.
<gortba_> but I can't anjuta to work
<dooglus> graft: no, I've got a woman for that.
<mneptok> diskus: http://www.izarc.org/
<chona> what -dev package is that?
<Byan> diskus: it had a good UI compared to other things back then
<graft> dooglus: ouch... -2 feminism points
<dooglus> graft: don't worry - all she does is loads the dishwasher.
<chona> i have libmysqlclient14-dev...and can't download libmysqlclient15-dev..
<Bieleke> diskus, it's even that bad, that when you try to download winrar from usenet, it's packed with winrar, so imagine you have no winrar on your box :-)
<gortba_> mneptok: then how do I compile it?
<Byan> diskus: we are talking early 90's..
<diskus> Byan: well at that time there wasn't much choice, zip or some other odd packing methods
<Bieleke> as Billy already said... life is not fair, get used to it :-)
<Byan> diskus: there was tar.gz...
<diskus> Bieleke: well unzip then :P
<brombomb> My new Regex.... [F] [e] [b] [ ] [5-9] 
<brombomb> lol
<Byan> diskus: but there was no windows UI
<mneptok> gortba_: an IDE is not a compiler. ever. an IDE may *call* a compiler, but it is not a compiler itself. and you use gcc to compile C-ish code on Linux.
<Byan> so..
<Byan> yeah
<dooglus> gortba_: you type "g++ file.cc"
<DarthLappy> brombomb: O_o why do you need to do it like that?
<diskus> Byan: yep, but people used zip a lot in those times, dos/windows people
<diskus> there was arj I remember too :p
<gortba_> on the command line?
<unska_> mneptok, i did sudo aptitude install ffmpeg, but i cant find the video player :o
<brombomb> becuase the other one wouldn match
<b0nd> atomiku-linux: I followed the forum discussion and discovered that i had apt-get update running at the same time. I now however get this message:  mysql-query-browser: Depends: libglibmm-2.4-1c2a which is a virtual package. Can u help me how to resolve this?
<mneptok> gortba_: correct
<dooglus> brombomb: just "Feb  [5-9] " will do
<brombomb> grep says invalid regexp
<unop> chona,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=mysql.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386
<DarthLappy> brombomb: Feb *[5-9] 
<dooglus> brombomb: but notice there are 2 spaces between 'Feb' and '5'
<brombomb> ahhh
<mneptok> unska_: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<DarthLappy> And remember to quote it :)
<dooglus> brombomb: use this: grep '^Feb  [5-9] .*sshd.*opened' /var/log/auth.log
<gortba_> ok. I'm going to go try.
<mneptok> gortba_: do you have programming experience on other platforms?
<dooglus> gortba_: if you don't know other programming languages, C++ probably isn't a good place to start
<gortba_> no. Mostly I programmed in math languages to solve math problems like matlab or mathematica
<gortba_> so I'm trying to expand
<benjm> hi all.. is it ok to ask a question here?
<unop> !ask | benjm
<ubotu> benjm: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dooglus> benjm: if it wasn't, you'ld already be in trouble.
<gortba_> dooglus: should I start with Java then?
<benjm> great, thanks :0
<mneptok> gortba_: i agree with dooglus. C++ is throwing yourself in the deep end.
<brombomb> Thanks dooglus
<unop> gortba_,  C would be a good one to learn
<Bieleke> gortba_, depends... java is quit hard to learn, just as C and C++
<dooglus> gortba_: Java's a little nicer, but still too heavy imho.  try something like Python I'd suggest
<brombomb> I went with grep "Feb  *[5-9] " auth.log | grep "Accepted"
<Bieleke> gortba_, try python instead
<mneptok> gortba_: i would recommend an interpreted language. Python might be a good choic.
<mneptok> +e
<gortba_> hmm. Ok sounds good.
<Bieleke> and if you know python, then you can start learning a bit java and move to jython :-)
<mneptok> gortba_: what OS are you using now?
<dooglus> brombomb: there's no need to do 2 greps.  just:    grep "Feb  [5-9] .*Accepted" /var/log/auth.log
<gortba_> mneptok
<benjm> i'm using squid (2.6.1-3ubuntu1.2) on ubuntu 6.10, but i keep hitting what looks like squid bug #1681 - is there anyway to check whether the squid version i  have includes the fix for that bug?
* mneptok is an OS?
<gortba_> mneptok: I'm running Ubuntu distro
<FunnyMan3595> Is there any way to prevent totem, etc. from keeping a history of recently used files?  I can see that it's storing them in ~/.recently-used[.xbel] , but I can't seem to come up with a permission setting that prevents the files from being created/written to.
<unop> if you know C, you can learn C++, java, perl, and perhaps languages like python and ruby with ease afterwards :)
<mneptok> gortba_: then you have a full Pyton environment ready and waiting to run your stuff.
<dooglus> gortba_: Ruby's good, too
<mneptok> Python will be of far more use in Ubuntuworld than will be Ruby.
<gortba_> mneptok: so should I just get a book and hammer away?
<unop> benjm,  spkg -l | grep -i squid
<dooglus> C can be very frustrating for a newbie - you have to be pretty careful with memory management and stuff, whereas Python is a lot kinder
<unop> benjm,  oops - dpkg -l | grep -i squid
<crazy_penguin> Hello!
<FunnyMan3595> I've tried touching the files as root and simply chmoding u-w, but it came back with the default permissions both ways.
<mneptok> gortba_: only spned money on a book if the web can't teach you.
<Yodude> hey i'm having trouble installing flash player
<dooglus> gortba_: I'd suggest running through the online Python tutorial to get started
<coNP> hi crazy_penguin
<cafuego_> dooglus: giveintopython is preinstalled, is it not?
<mneptok> Yodude: sudo aptitude install flashplayer-nonfree
<Yodude> i know
<Bieleke> gortba_, and last but not least, if you own an xbox and it's modded, then you can use python-scripts, so it's never wrong to learn the python language
<dooglus> cafuego_: I've never heard of it
<Yodude> but it doesn't download thw whole package\it seems to download an online packag installer
<unop> dooglus,  well, i started off learning C .. and you dont get to memory management and things like that unless you start off in the deep-end of C .. it's the perfect language to learn the basics about programming i think
<benjm> unop, thanks, that gives me some versions for squid and squid-common.. but i'm not sure how to tell what version has a fix for the bug
<Yodude> than it actually downloads the real player in the background
<crazy_penguin> Hi coNP
<Yodude> but it always fails to connect
<dooglus> unop: I don't know.  as soon as you start working with strings you're in trouble.  strings are just pointers in C...
<unop> benjm,  how have you determined you have a bug?
<dooglus> gortba_: http://docs.python.org/tut/tut.html
<Yodude> although i can instal ohter packages just fine
<gortba_> Thanks everyone
<FunnyMan3595> gortba_: For more help with Python, there's a #python channel here.
<benjm> unop - i get errors in /var/log/squid/cache.log that seem to match exactly the description at http://www.squid-cache.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=1681
<Yodude> so what should i do?
<FunnyMan3595> Aha!  Well, it's hackish, but I came up with a way: Create a directory in the place of those files.  Presumably it's using rm as a fallback when it can't write the files, and rm on a directory (even an empty one) doesn't work.
<agliv5> Anybody know if it is possible to compile ubuntu yourself?
<gortba_> Thanks for all your help everyone. I'm going to try some python.
<FunnyMan3595> agliv5: Possible, but not reccommended.
<dooglus> agliv5: it is
<FunnyMan3595> agliv5: If it weren't possible, it wouldn't be Linux.
<Bieleke> gortba_, good choice... i wish you good luck and happy programming
<unop> dooglus,  well, i suppose dealing with python's object orientedness, classes, scoping, etc are not what a user wants really -- but thats a deal with every language, you have to deal with some of the advanced issues at first without knowing exactly what they do until you start learning about them
<Byan> agliv5: if you want to compile things yourself use gentoo
<unop> dooglus,  beginner user i.e.
<dooglus> unop: the thing is though, you don't notice that Python is object oriented until you need to
<Byan> gentoo works very very well... I'd use it if I wasn't impatient about installing shit
<dooglus> unop: whereas in C you need to understand what a pointer is pretty much from the off
<gortba_> Bieleke: Thanks
<Byan> dooglus: uhmm.. C is not object orientated
<FunnyMan3595> Byan: I know what you mean.  I moved my laptop to Gentoo a while back, and installation of software is slow.  Runs slick as ice once it's installed, though.
<dooglus> Byan: I know.  Did you think I said it was?
<Hudso1> Anyone here have experience with nvidia drivers / envy? I'm having problems installing the drivers to do an aiglx/compiz install
<unop> benjm,  errm, have you updated recently ?? maybe there are new versions of squid in the repos already with those patches applied
<Byan> you said Python is barely OO, (which I have no idea, never used it), then you said, "whereas" implying that C was the opposite or something
<Flannel> guys, take the programming to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Byan> so, yeah, I thougth you said it was...
<benjm> unop, yeah, i just did a complete update of all packages, but still the error persists (and when it happens I have to stop squid and restart it, so a bit annoying)
<Gin> can u set a default umask value for a particular directory in your home directory?
<Byan> benjm: what error?
<nevron> can yoyu help me change my boot settings
<dooglus> Byan: Python is properly object oriented, but you don't need to know what that means to use it effectively.
<unop> benjm,  maybe a reinstall of squid will do the trick?
<benjm> Byan: this one http://www.squid-cache.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=1681
<dettoaltrimenti> is there a list of commonly used programs in gnome? I am used to kubuntu but I'm giving ubuntu a try and want to know the gnome equivalents to konqueror, adept, kate, kmail, etc
<Byan> benjm: you could try removing the package and then compiling it..
<Flannel> dettoaltrimenti: nautilus (local)/firefox (web), synaptic package manager, gedit, uh... no idea.
<dooglus> konqueror=nautilus adept=synaptic kate=gedit kmail=evolution
<Raovq> is it possible to start up a second x server on another display?
<dooglus> Raovq: yes.  type "gdmflexiserver"
<fudgeEater> YOYOYOYO
<Hudso1> Anyone here have experience with nvidia drivers / envy? I'm having problems installing the drivers to do an aiglx/compiz install
<Byan> Raovq: gets rid of the ability to move them in between the two displays though..
<benjm> Byan, yeah i would love to compile squid myself, but i am not sure of the procedure for compiling on ubuntu - do you have any urls by any chance?
<Raovq> dooglus, gtk warning, cannot open display
<nevron> people help me change my boot settings is there a n interface for grubb the boot loader
<Raovq> oh
<Flannel> !compile | benjm
<ubotu> benjm: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dooglus> Raovq: in a terminal window?
<unop> benjm,  i'd suggest a reinstall first -- if that doesnt resolve it - then attempt to compile
<Flannel> nevron: usually easiest to edit by hand.  What do you want to change?
<dettoaltrimenti> how do I start nautilus/
<fek> moin
<dooglus> dettoaltrimenti: it's already running probably.  look at the 'places' menu?
<benjm> that ubotu link looks great, thanks
<nevron> there are some generic verisons and i dont want them listed
<dettoaltrimenti> ah thanks. can nautilus be used as a web browser too?
<benjm> and unop, yeah but i also want to compile a squid with ssl support in it as well as fixing this bug
<nevron> also i am dual booting can i change the timer settings
<Flannel> dettoaltrimenti: no, firefox is the ubuntu web browser
<Byan> benjm: either you can use the deb compile stuff, or you can compile it right from the tar.gz they have on the site
<unop> benjm,  then a compile it is :)
<lwizardl> anyone try ubuntu on a compaq proliant 6400r server?
<benjm> thanks unop and Byan, you've been very helpful.. also ubotu but i think you are an unthankable bot
<unop> Byan,  probably better to get the ubuntu source and then make modifications to it
<agliv5> Byan, thanks for the tip :)  I don't have any expierence with gentoo, is this a good place to start? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo_Linuxhttp://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo_Linux
<dooglus> dettoaltrimenti: no.  the gnome web browser is 'epiphany' - but everyone uses firefox 'cos it's better
<Raovq> im just messing about with ssh, my goal is to have a remote desktop and my desktop on the same machine. is it possible/easy to do without a vnc server?
<fildo> lwizardl i have a proliant, not that model specific, but yeh i have tried ubuntu on it
<Flannel> Raovq: yeah, you'll tunnel X through ssh
<Byan> agliv5: people think because you are compiling stuff from source gentoo is easier or something, but it's not really
<Byan> gentoo is fairly easy
<lwizardl> fildo, and how was it?
<Byan> so, if you want to compile everything, get gentoo instead
<fildo> not to bad, use smart start
<fildo> n work from there, mine was a rack mounted dual 600mhz
<Raovq> Flannel, i did that, and opened gnome-session, but it gave me all sorts of graphical weirdness. i was wondering if i could designate the output to a different window or something.
<Flannel> nevron: yeah.  the file you want to edit is /boot/grub/menu.lst (you'll need to use gksudo or sudo), ther's a 'timeout' variable, which will change the timing
<fildo> with 18gigx10 hotswappable scsi
<Lam_al_Adie> hi.
<nevron> Flannel: sudo nano -B /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lwizardl> fildo, mines a rackmount quad xenon p3 500
<nevron> is tihs the command
<Flannel> nevron: that'll work, yes.
<fildo> nice
<fildo> how much u pay for it?
<lwizardl> I have 4 coming
<fildo> i ebayed mine, ex cba australia
<fildo> i paid 36bucks for mine
<Yodude> hey i'm always getting this error when installing flash: automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<lwizardl> fildo, hehe repaired someone's xbox (hd died did a chip then formated a drive and locked it to the xbox)
<lwizardl> was giving the servers as payment
<lwizardl> *given
<nevron> flannel can i remove the things that i dont use like 2.6.17-11 generic kernel will it be ok
<gOLdenHaWK3D> unop, do i delete all files in /var/log to empty space?
<Lam_al_Adie> i'd need some help switching from debian (sarge) to ubuntu (edgy eft). i got an old machine with a crappy CD-ROM that won't read my ubuntu-cd, but does read a debian-instaler-cd.
<Byan> lwizardl: what are the specs of the servers?
<Byan> Lam_al_Adie: thats.. weird
<Byan> there is no reason it should read one over the other
<lwizardl> Byan, quad p3 500, 1gb ram 4x scsi 10gb
<chable> hy
<chable> hi*
<Byan> lwizardl: damn...
<lwizardl> byan, iirc
<chable> anyone knows how to open udp port 8008 using iptables ?
<Byan> lwizardl: sounds like a fun server
<unop> gOLdenHaWK3D,  no no .. just the old ones -- e.g. the old versions of /var/log/messages might be messages.0.gz, messages.1.gz etc
<Flannel> nevron: Just remove those kernels via apt
<Lam_al_Adie> Byan: no, it ain't. the debian-cd is "official", the ubuntu-cd i burned with another cd-writer.
<Flannel> nevron: removing the packages will remove the grub entries
<nevron> how do i do that can you tell me an example command
<amant84> http://chat14.x-echo.com/Salons/index.php?portail=w#
<nevron> ok through synaptic?
<chable> !iptables
<fudgeEater> SYNAPTIC
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<gOLdenHaWK3D> unop, oh got it!!! but they are too many!!!
<Flannel> nevron: whatever package manager you like, just remove the linux-image-[old version numbers]  stuff
<lwizardl> Byan, yeah I think I'll run 1 as a webserver, and the others as a NAS server if I can figure it out (nas)
<Flannel> nevron: yep, synaptic works just as well.
<Byan> Lam_al_Adie: hmmm, you could try burning the ubuntu CD with really slow speeds (4x)
<nevron> flannel ok thanks a lot you have been a great help
<Byan> Lam_al_Adie: it might work then..
<fudgeEater> iat least use a cd burner
<fudgeEater> not a dvd burner
<Lam_al_Adie> so, my question is this: given a simple debian installation, is it sufficient to change the sources.list and then make a apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Flannel> Lam_al_Adie: to upgrade to ubuntu?  no.   that probably won't work.
<unop> gOLdenHaWK3D,  usually -- you can remove all the ones matching *gz .. check them with this command - ls /var/log/*gz  . if you are happy that they are all old .. you can use this - sudo rm -/var/log/*gz
<Lam_al_Adie> Byan: already did, first 16x, then 4x, will try at 1x.
<Lam_al_Adie> Flannel: :-(
<fudgeEater> use a cd burner!
<fudgeEater> u mutha
<gOLdenHaWK3D> unop, thanx
<Lam_al_Adie> wouldn't want to order a cd just for that.
<Flannel> Lam_al_Adie: for a bunch of different methods, see the following factoid
<fudgeEater> you need one
<lwizardl> Lam_al_Adie, you having issues burning the ubuntu cd?
<Flannel> !install | Lam_al_Adie
<ubotu> Lam_al_Adie: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<fudgeEater> I used a dvd burner and it only burned a couple isos
<fudgeEater> the others never succeeded after 10 tries
<unop> Lam_al_Adie,  you cannot be sure that ubuntu's package versions are > than the ones debian provides -- but otherwise that'll work .. but expect problems tho
<fudgeEater> so I used my cd burner and it worked all fine
<lwizardl> i use a dvd burner and have burned the ubuntu cd with it
<Yodude> unop: please can ou help me with flash?
<Lam_al_Adie> lwizardl: not rally, dvdisaster would read the cd with no errors and with at least 24x (in another machine)
<fudgeEater> try use a dvd burner and burn red hats isos
<nevron> flannel what are these am i removing the packages of the updated kernells
<unop> Yodude,  i'll try, whats the matter?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> !localpurge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about localpurge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unop> !localepurge | gOLdenHaWK3D,
<ubotu> goldenhawk3d,: localepurge: Automagically remove unnecessary locale data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.6 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Flannel> nevron: yes.  You're removing the old kernels
<Lam_al_Adie> unop: i would bet ubuntu edgy eft is in all means newer than sarge.
<lwizardl> hmm does the md5 match ?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> unop, oh! :P
<Yodude> i always get this error: automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<unop> Lam_al_Adie,  thats an assumption -- not a certainty -- :) so beware
<nevron> what is a generic kernel
<frogzoo> nevron: no 686 optimisation
<Flannel> nevron: it's a kernel that isn't tied to particular processor of the intel family
<Byan> Lam_al_Adie: yeah, woody to ubuntu works flawlessly
<Flannel> frogzoo: that's incorrect
<frogzoo> Flannel: rily?
<Byan> Lam_al_Adie: but sarge doesn't.. because there are some packages in which case sarge has a higher version
<unop> Lam_al_Adie,  I have tried that tho -- i installed a minimal debian and then used the ubuntu sources -- but the minimal debian was an old sarge
<elth_> can anyone recommend a good mud client? :)
<Flannel> frogzoo: yes.  the generic kernel has ALL the optomizations in it, loaded at runtime
<unop> Yodude,  please address the person you are talking to otherwise they can miss your post in the busy channel :)
<frogzoo> Flannel: oh, nice
<Yodude> unop: ok lol so what do you think i should do?
<Yodude> i can install other packages just fine
<unop> Yodude,  have you updated apt recently -- sudo aptitude update
<nevron> Flannel why doesnt ubuntu understand that i have an amd athlon cpu?
<nevron> is there a way to configure it?
<Byan> nevron: hmmm? what does it say
<Flannel> nevron: it does.  The kernel doesn't need ot be a special one.  it'll still use the best optomizations for your processor
<Byan> nevron: look in /proc/cpuinfo
<dooglus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<guitarboy2005_db> howdy howdy
<nevron> under device manager it says unknown
<Yodude> unop: i'll update it now wait
<Lam_al_Adie> well, thanks a lot. i'll try with another burn, and if that does not work I'll just swap that drive for a working one from another machine.
<nevron> vendor:unknown device:unknown status:status :)
<Byan> nevron: open up a terminal and type cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dooglus> that ubuntu.com URL is an https:// one - which browser can view those?  I don't think lynx can.
<Flannel> dooglus: lynx can, if you install ssl libraries
<unop> Lam_al_Adie,  there's a 90% chance it'll be successful and a 10% chance you'll lose some hair resolving small issues .. but yea, go for it if you feel brave :)
<thoreauputic> dooglus: links2 can IIRC
<nevron> Byan it does show my cpu there but not under device manager?
<Byan> nevron: I wouldn't bother with it in device manager then? who cares?
* Lam_al_Adie feels like Melissa etheridge: brave and crazy :-)
<unop> nevron,  thats gnome for you -- it's quite economical with the truth -- but then, every GUI is
* Byan has never even opened up device manager before
<dooglus> is there any text web browser installed by default?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> unop, localepurge freed 37165K of space!!! lol
<unop> dooglus,  lynx or w3m i think
<thoreauputic> dooglus: w3m
<Flannel> dooglus: yes.  i believe edgy has... elinks.  let me double check.  (it's changed a few times)
<fudgeEater> lawl
<Byan> nevron: heh, btw, says unknown in device manager over here too
<thoreauputic> ah interesting...
<nevron> unop than there s no problwem everything is working the way they are supposed to right?
<funkyzire> can i play psx games with original cds with that pcsx emulator, or do i need to convert them in iso's ?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> unop, now cleaning my ~/.
<dooglus> edgy doesn't have lynx, links, links2 or elinks, but it does have w3m, thanks.
<Flannel> dooglus: running 'www-browser' will always work though
<gOLdenHaWK3D> :)
<unop> gOLdenHaWK3D,  yep, localepurge is a good thing, it monitors when you install packages next and will clean up after you then too :)
<jordanmore> i need help learning how to install things on ubuntu linux if anyone can help me
<gOLdenHaWK3D> unop, wow! thanx again
<Mr1> jordan: sudo apt-get install
<Flannel> !synaptic | jordanmore
<ubotu> jordanmore: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<dooglus> I just tried using edgy for the first time this year and found that X doesn't want to start :(
<unop> nevron,  well, do you think everything is working as expected? :) if so, then yes :)
<dooglus> and I can't install anything because apt-get is downloading over 100MB of updates...
* fudgeEater opens a fresh new bag of Doritoes.
<Flannel> dooglus: and, in theory/hopefully, those will fix X ;)
<thoreauputic> dooglus: edgy has had ... issues. Hopefully Feisty will be better
<unop> dooglus,  you could update a subset of packages at a time
<fudgeEater> feisty is better....
<unop> feisty has issue,...
<unop> issues*
<thoreauputic> unop: well yes - but it hasn't reached release yet :)
<fudgeEater> no
<fudgeEater> NO!
<fudgeEater> Feisty is nice
<unop> thoreauputic,  even so, once it is released, it will have issues -- thats the nature of software, isnt it? :)
<Flannel> fudgeEater: Feisty is alpha.
<fudgeEater> =(
<fudgeEater> meanie
<thoreauputic> fudgeEater: sure, but it is still in development
<thoreauputic> unop: yes, there will always be bugs :)
<Glined|4|life> can i get some help
<Glined|4|life> please
<thoreauputic> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Byan> dooglus: if you want to install something else while the downloads are going.. you can ctrl+c it..
<Byan> you won't loose any of the packages already downloaded it
<Glined|4|life> ok i cant install ubuntu
<unop> thoreauputic,  hopefully not the ones that are "in your face" or dont leave you hanging :) let's hope
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I'm not upgrading to edgy from dapper - I already did that a long time ago.  These are just updates since edgy was released I think
<agliv5> Byan, my friend told me that if you compile yourself then Ubuntu is more adaptive to your system and it's capabilities... i.e. faster and better...
<unop> s/dont//
<vanlinx> hey, is it possible to get beryl or XGL onto ubuntu hoary?
<dooglus> agliv5: I tried to compile myself, but found the source isn't available.
<thoreauputic> dooglus: right - I have edgy on a partition here but mostly I still run dapper
<billybob> unop: you familiar with rsync ?
<Glined|4|life> and what dose my ubuntu to get files like debian is apt get
<dooglus> Glined|4|life: the same
<Yodude> unop: it didn't work i still get an error
<unop> agliv5,  thats somewhat a misconception -- it depends on the individual software package really
<vanlinx> hoary+XGL, is that possible, please help
<Yodude> unop: how do you think i can fix it?
<agliv5> dooglus, I think it is; however I could be wrong... still looking
<Byan> agliv5: yeah.. but.. if your going to do that then why not use a distro made for ricers who want to have everything run slightly faster in exchange for massive compiling time
<unop> billybob,  errm, only that its a command and i could use it if i wanted to -- but do ask
<unop> Yodude,  you still get the same error? please !pastebin
<agliv5> unop, are u suggesting normal install of ubuntu and manual compile of software?
<Yodude> unop: ok
<Flannel> dooglus: the source is available, don't be silly
<Glined|4|life> well lets get to the first problem i am runnin on the live cd how would i install it
<bikerman> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dooglus> Flannel: really?
<thoreauputic> Glined|4|life: click the install button ?
<agliv5> Byan, sounds like a good idea, but I have no idea what you are talking about...
<Flannel> agliv5: compiling really won't give you much of a boost, you'll spend more time compiling than you'd gain
<Flannel> dooglus: of course.
<billybob> unop: i have a problem gettign it to work as i intend, could be my misunderstanding, in short: rsync -av --dry-run --include-from=/home/yyrkoon/files /home/movies /home/backup/
<Glined|4|life> ok but i usealy get an error
<vanlinx> hello
<dooglus> Flannel: I'd love to see it.
<billybob> unop: files contains *.jpg only
<vanlinx> no ones can read this?
<jordanmore> in order to install something on ubuntu does it have to be a certain kind or file like .rpm
<dooglus> vanlinx: no
<billybob> unop: rsync proceeds to copy EVERYTHING
<thoreauputic> Glined|4|life: so tell us the error
<fudgeEater> alluc.org = #1 source for movies and tv shows!!!!
<Byan> agliv5: if you want to compile everything, install gentoo and no ubuntu
<fudgeEater> alluc.org = #1 source for movies and tv shows!!!!
<Flannel> dooglus: apt-get source [package]  gets the source of that package
<fudgeEater> alluc.org = #1 source for movies and tv shows!!!!
<Byan> agliv5: http://www.gentoo.org/
<Glined|4|life> thats why i said hold on a sec
<Byan> agliv5: /join #gentoo
<unop> agliv5,  well its like this -- some software's source can take advantage of compiler optmizations, the environment, etc .. some doesnt .. what i find is that compiling software for applications i use often and/or require these optmizations is better than compiling absolutely everything
<dooglus> Flannel: right.
<agliv5> Byan, and what distro might that be?
<fudgeEater> alluc.org = #1 source for movies and tv shows!!!!
<Lynoure> fudgeEater: I have no belief you are an actual person, but stop it anyway
<Byan> agliv5: the distro is gentoo...
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Yodude> unop: it's in the pastebin now
<fudgeEater> Bot error
<fudgeEater> errrrrr
<thoreauputic> Flannel: ?
<unop> Yodude,  whats the url ?:p
<Flannel> thoreauputic: fudgeeater
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-66-75-105-224.hawaii.res.rr.com]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Glined|4|life> it keeps freezeing and its really slow :(
<Yodude> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5537/ lol:)
<unop> billybob,  are /home/yyrkoon/files /home/movies two source directories .. being moved into /home/backup ?
<dooglus> hrm.  the edgy update finished, but trying to run X still tells me "(EE) No devices detected"
<dooglus> I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<billybob> unop: actually /home/yyrkoon/files is a includes file containing *.jpg only
<PwcrLinux> hi there
<billybob> unop: in other words, i want to copy all jpg files, nothing else
<Byan> dooglus: I was just about to ask you if there was a device attached.. but you are probably using it right now..
<vanlinx> wh ycant people see what im writing?
* Byan forgot that not everyone would be sshing into the box
<Flannel> vanlinx: Beryl/XGL support is #ubuntu-effects
<thoreauputic> vanlinx: have you said anything ? ;-)
<nevron> i need to rip some dvds is it easy to do for a starter?
<dooglus> Byan: it's a laptop and I'm using the built-in LCD panel.  The graphic card is an ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 256MB
<dooglus> (it says on the sticker)
<unop> billybob,  ok - i think this is it then -- rsync -av --include="*jpg" /home/yyrkoon/files /home/movies /home/backup/
<agliv5> Byan, according to unop a complete compile might not be worth it as much as compiling certian packages... I think I will go the mid-route and install base and compile everything else ;)
<Yodude> unop: so? what doyou think?
<unop> Yodude,  un minute :)
<vanlinx> oh ok thanks
<Yodude> k :)
<Byan> agliv5: actually...
<gOLdenHaWK3D> unop, how do i remove the games i got preinstalled with gnome?
<billybob> unop: okie will give it a go
<ruben> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Byan> compiling the kernal would probably be one of the most.. beneficial things to do...
<PwcrLinux> my video driver seem working fine, im still see my system spikes cpu at 100 when I run a FF browser and DVD player..
<Glined|4|life>  Language: English
<Glined|4|life>  Keyboard layout: U.S. English
<Glined|4|life>  Name: mark
<Glined|4|life>  Login name: flip
<Glined|4|life>  Location: America/New_York
<Glined|4|life>  GRUB will be installed to
<Glined|4|life> No partition table changes and no creation of file systems have been
<Glined|4|life> planned.
<Glined|4|life> If you plan on using already created file systems, be aware that existing
<Glined|4|life> files may prevent the successful installation of the base system.
<Glined|4|life> what dose that mean?
<thoreauputic> !paste | Glined|4|life
<ubotu> Glined|4|life: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<billybob> unop: nope, happil still copying the entire contents of /home/movies
<unop> gOLdenHaWK3D,  errm, you can use the add/remove programs thingy -- or manually install them
<billybob> happily*
<Yodude> !pastebin | Glines|for|life
<ubotu> Glines|for|life: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Glined|4|life> sorry but what dose it mean?
<unop> Yodude,  aer you on edgy?
<Yodude> inop: yes
<gOLdenHaWK3D> unop, can u please tell me the manual way of uninstalling them?
<Yodude> unop*
<dooglus> Byan: turns out the fix was simple - install xorg-driver-fglrx.  somehow it had gotten uninstalled(!)
<Byan> dooglus: weird..
<unop> billybob,  ok, what's the status of play with /home/movies .. what do you intend to do with it or file in it?
<PwcrLinux> Glined|4|life: if you plan install just linux only or daul boot, which one you would like to put in it?
<funkyzire> i get sometimes error from (KDE?) programs: amarok and K3B: cant laun kmail notofier or something
<billybob> unop: its a mountpoint XFS file system, for backing up my desktop machine
<funkyzire> whats that ?
<Glined|4|life> i would like to daul boot
<funkyzire> *on gnome
<unop> Yodude,  ok, i'd suggest changing you /etc/apt/sources.list to match this - http://pastebin.ca/348620 -- then updating apt again, etc
<billybob> unop: right now, im trying to organize my pictures, to put somewhere else
<Yodude> unop: k thnkx
<PwcrLinux> Glined|4|life: is your windows in your hard drive? I don't know someone might know from here..
<Glined|4|life> yes windows is on harddrive
<unop> billybob,  ok, wait let me get this straight -- you want to backup picures in  /home/yyrkoon/files? and put them in /home/backup?
* chable is away : eaten
<billybob> unop: i want to backup everything that ends with *.jpg, from /home/movies, to an alternate directory, retaining directory structures
<ny83> can someone tell me if you are using "OTR" for instant messaging, do both people in a conversation need to be using it?
<PwcrLinux> anyone, Glined|4|life need help with dual installation.
<thoreauputic> !install | Glined|4|life
<ubotu> Glined|4|life: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<billybob> unop: target destination is really irrelivent atm
<unop> billybob,  errm, why don't you use mv then? :)
<billybob> unop: we're talking 10's of thousands of files, in different directories, and i want to retain theeir respect directory structure
<Glined|4|life> ok i get an error it says no filesystem is defined
<black_13> does ubuntu use dexconf
<thoreauputic> Glined|4|life: read the URLs Ubotu sent you
<unop> billybob,  ok, i see where you are going -- the directory might have other files in it and you just want *jpg?
<PwcrLinux> <== just pure linux only on the lappy :)
<aphexer> I had a dual headed configuration set up fine, but since an update of x11 about a week ago, there are some strange issues... When I move a window to my external screen, it can only move to about the half of the screen. The right half of my external screen is unuseable... Anyone knows how to fix this,
<aphexer> ?
<unop> billybob,  while maintaing the directory structure of those *jpg in the new location?
<billybob> unop: well, some files may have the same name, so they must be in their respective directories (digi cam does that)
<unop> billybob,  yes, exactly
<PwcrLinux> gn all, off to the bed for now :)
<agliv5> Byan, unop, so gentoo + compile everything or i.e Xubuntu + software compile? what would you both recomend? Would it make sence to compile the linux kernel?
<billybob> unop: anyhow rsync is supposed to do this, everyone is telling me im doing something wrong, but from what i can tell, im no :/ its quite distressing
<Flannel> agliv5: there's really no reason to compile anything.  You'll waste more time compiling (you've wasted more time thinking about compiling) than you'll ever make up in performance benefits
<unop> billybob,  you are definitely on the right path -- i'm just making certain that you get the command for just what you want, know what i mean? :)
<thoreauputic> agliv5: gentoo if you want to compile - but you get about 1% performance increase anyway :)
<dooglus> billybob: you can use 'tar' to do that.
<Glined|4|life> how do i find out how mutch space i have available for ubuntu
<billybob> unop: yeah, im just very frustrated, been at this for hours.
<unop> billybob,  also, i don't see where this /home/yyrkoon/files directory comes into play .. whats it's deal?
<aphexer> Glined|4|life, maybe "df -h" will tell you
<billybob> unop: its a patch to the include-file
<billybob> path*
<thoreauputic> Glined|4|life: check your space from windows - you should defrag windows before you install Ubuntu as well
<billybob> unop: i tried --include, didnt work either, but they are related
<thoreauputic> Glined|4|life: assuming you want dual boot
<billybob> unop: in other words, you can specify an include file, and put the rules, or patterns in it similar to what you'd do with --include
<Keitaru> hello
<unop> billybob,  yea, i gathered -- i'm trying this out here now, but i seem to be doing something wrong too... gimme 2 secs :)
<billybob> unop: and the man page doesnt help much, in that it has loads of unreadable symbols in it for my locale . . .
<Keitaru> I am trying to install ubuntu using a Live CD but always seem to freeze at the partition step/install.(this is when the cd stops spinning and it freezes)  Anyone know whats the problem?
<mneptok> Keitaru: bad burn?
<Keitaru> nope
<billybob> unop: i hope this isnt another one of Edgy's quirks . . .
<mneptok> Keitaru: did you md5sum the .iso file and check the CD for defects?
<Keitaru> mneptok: you mean the option on the live cd where it says Check CD for Defect?
<peter__> ?
<mneptok> Keitaru: yes.
<peter__> quit
<Keitaru> I'll try that in a minute I am going to give this another go
<mneptok> peter__: /quit
<mart81> et OsX er wel weer op, ik vind drie dagen prutsen om bv filmpjes te kijken en het programma voor de aangifte van de belastingdienst te installeren meer dan genoeg.
<arnadelo> Keitaru, it happened to me the same whe i tried to install 6.06
<mneptok> !nl | mart81
<ubotu> mart81: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<arnadelo> but ubuntu 6.10 no problem
<cntb> server installations q. , anyone here installed Open Xchange Server on edgy or dapper ?
<Lam_al_Adie> Keitaru: you might also want to consider a bad drive ... happens to me just at this moment.
<mart81> mneptok: sorry, by touchpad on my xps laptop has this weird behaviour when i go over it sometimes, it was not intended.
<mneptok> mart81: keine probleme
<Lam_al_Adie> mart81: your touchpad automatically translates englis to dutch? I'm impressed :-] 
<billybob> duetch
<mart81> :) no it comes from the clipboard, but i sure don't know how...
<mneptok> Lam_al_Adie: it's the Operation Market Garden touchpad
<cntb> server installations q. , anyone here installed Open Xchange Server on edgy or dapper ?
<ruben> me cago en to
<ruben> los que este abando
<billybob> mart81: you've been haxxored !!!
<billybob> :P
<mneptok> !es | ruben
<ubotu> ruben: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<billybob> unop: it must be giving you fits too eh ?
<Mutantx> Can someone help me on how or what command that I can use to set iptables ACCEPT everything on eth0
<unop> billybob,  i just remembered whey i dont use rsync -- it's impossible :|
<Flannel> Mutantx: the firewall blocks nothing by default
<mneptok> unop: huh?
<chable> Mutantx flush them
* mneptok loves rsync
<billybob> mneptok: try using it to backup a single file type
<atomiku-linux> Okay then. I've been googling this for hours and ive came to a conclusion: ET uses OSS. OSS can only have one program playin stuff at the same time. So basically unless I get a working audio wrapper for ET i cant have xmms and ET running at the same time
<billybob> ie *.jpg
<atomiku-linux> So.
<atomiku-linux> I need a bit of help here
<dooglus> billybob: how's this?
<dooglus> billybob: cd /image/dir && find dir1 -name '*.jpg' | tar cTf - - | (cd /backup && tar xf)
<atomiku-linux> I need both ET and XMMS working at the same time
<billybob> that wont work . . .
<atomiku-linux> sharing the audio device
<atomiku-linux> how can i do this?
<dooglus> billybob: why not?
<Flannel> atomiku-linux: I'd check the forums.  They have a bunch of threads about games, and I'm sure someone else has shared your plight
<billybob> dooglus: we're talking litternally tens of thousands of file, in different directories, and some may have the same name
<dooglus> billybob: and?
<Mutantx> I'm using firestarter and I have 3 net cards and it's blocking everything on the 3rd card and I'm trying to let everything on go through
<dooglus> billybob: tar preserves the directory structure
<billybob> and i need the directory structure for each given file to remain intact
<billybob> and, i dont want them archived
<Flannel> Mutantx: the firewall blocks nothing.  You need something to listen/open a port though.
<dooglus> what do you mean by 'archived'?
<billybob> dooglus: as in put into a tar, or some other archive type
<dooglus> billybob: read it again - it does what you want:    cd /image/dir && find . -name '*.jpg' | tar cTf - - | (cd /backup && tar xf)
<dooglus> it copies all the jpg files from /image/dir into /backup, keeping the dir structure
<agliv5> thoreauputic, so stick to Xubunt + compile packages?  Would there be any reason to compile the linux kernel or is it alread optimal?
<billybob> dooglus: ill give it a go
<billybob> seems too good to work though
<dooglus> billybob: do you have any called '.jpeg' or '.JPG' or other such endings?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: unless you are quite experienced, compiling a kernel is kind of pointless
<billybob> jpg
<thoreauputic> agliv5: and Ubuntu kernels are patched to work well on Ubuntu
<Mutantx> Flannel: It's firestarter that's blocking everything on eth3 and I don't want it to
<billybob> dooglusL i may halso have some png etc also, but thats not an issue
<dooglus> billybob: better, so it only works on files:    cd /image/dir && find . -type f -name '*.jpg' -o -name '*.png' | tar cTf - - | (cd /backup && tar xf)
<dooglus> you can string different types together with '-o' (for 'or')
<thoreauputic> agliv5: the only time I compile *anything* is if it isn;t in the repositories
<Yodude> unop: lol guess what?
<mneptok> billybob: why don't you just use include/exclude paraweters/files for rsync?
<Yodude> unop: it still gives me the same error
<funkyzire> what device is my keyboard ?
<dooglus> another good reason to compile things is when there's a bug in the repository version.  it's very hard to get bugs fixed in the ubuntu repositories
<atomiku-linux> back
<atomiku-linux> Flannel: ive been searching for ages
<Flannel> dooglus: no it's not.  Why do you think we have updates?
<funkyzire> i mean: a joystick would be /dev/js0
<atomiku-linux> thought id ask here so i can get some live support
<billybob> tar: Old option `f' requires an argument.
<funkyzire> what should i put in there if i use a keyboard ?
<dooglus> Flannel: I think updates are mostly for security patches aren't they?  not for functionality.
<billybob> dooglus: why do i even need 'f' ?
<billybob> tar: Old option `f' requires an argument.
<dooglus> billybob: sorry...
<dooglus> billybob: better, so it only works on files:    cd /image/dir && find . -type f -name '*.jpg' -o -name '*.png' | tar cTf - - | (cd /backup && tar xf -)
<atomiku-linux> How can I have ET and XMMS both playing sound? (Sharing the audio device) I know I gotta use some audio-wrapper since ET uses OSS and OSS can only have one sound playing at a time
<mneptok> billybob: why don't you just use include/exclude paraweters/files for rsync?
<billybob> mneptok: becasue includes dont seem to be working
<mneptok> billybob: what syntax are you using?
<Keitaru> it froze when gpart thing loaded any idea what gpart is?
<dooglus> billybob: you don't need the 'f' or the '-':
<dooglus> billybob: cd /tmp/dir1 && find . -name '*.jpg' | tar cT - | (cd /tmp/dir2 && tar x)
<Keitaru> i am also running disc check defect right now
<Flannel> dooglus: bugfixes and security
<felixhummel> hi!
<dooglus> Flannel: most bugs I report get no activity on them for 6 months or so, followed up with a question "is this still an issue" and then "rejected"
<felixhummel> does anyone know how to remap keys in mc (midnight commander)?
<Flannel> atomiku-linux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=250175&postcount=3  seems to indicate it should work
<billybob> dooglus: you just did, in one line, what ive been trying to do for hours with perl, and now rsync . . .
<dooglus> billybob: cool
<billybob> dooglus: two brownies for you !
<dooglus> yum
<billybob> thanks very much
<dooglus> billybob: I was as surprised as you were that tar doesn't have a --include option
<mneptok> but rsync does
<unop> billybob,  you can't have gone wrong in perl surely :)  find /target | grep -i "jp.g" | perl -lne 'chomp;$s=$_;s[/target/] [] ;print "mv $s /home/backup/$_"'
<dooglus> unop: that wouldn't copy any .jpg files at all
<billybob> unop: my perl sucks
<dooglus> unop: only .jpeg, .jpig and so on?
<mneptok> and --exclude. and --include-from=/path/to/file.
<nevron> people can you help me backup some decrypted dvds?
<billybob> mneptok: ive been at rsync for hours . . .
<unop> dooglus, minor - find /target | grep -i "jp.*g" | perl -lne 'chomp;$s=$_;s[/target/] [] ;print "mv $s /home/backup/$_"'
<billybob> mneptok: --include=, and include-from= both seemed to be borked
<dooglus> unop: I know.  just amused me that you said "you can't have gone wrong in perl" and then went wrong in perl...
<Yodude> hey is there any alternative to the adobe flash player plugin?
<Yodude> i can't seem to be able to install that one
<mneptok> billybob: what syntax are you using?
<unop> dooglus, that wasnt perl's part :)
<billybob> mneptok: sec
<dooglus> unop: that perl won't work if there are any spaces in filenames either
<Flannel> Yodude: not really
<Yodude> man i'm always getting an error!
<Flannel> Yodude: did you follow the wiki?
<Yodude> it's always not installing
<unop> dooglus,  actually it's a dry run -- as he'd orginally wanted -- its not even copying anything now
<billybob> mneptok: rsync -av --dry-run --include-from=/home/yyrkoon/files /home/movies /home/backup/
<Yodude> nearly
<billybob> mneptok: and yes, i know thats a dry run . . .
<Yodude> give me the link again would u?
<Flannel> !flash | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mneptok> billybob: Yyrkoon?!
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<billybob> yyrkoon ;)
* mneptok summons Donblas The Justice Maker
<billybob> lol
<unop> dooglus, but then again, it's small - find /target | grep -i "jp.*g" | perl -lne 'chomp;$s=$_;s[/target/] [] ;print`mv "$s" "/home/backup/$_"`'
<Flannel> Yodude: you should probably do flash9, at that.  from backports (just download the deb and install with dpkg -i), don't add backports to your sources.list, that's asksing for trouble)
<Yodude> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<mneptok> billybob: the --include-from= expects a text file with thi include directives. not a source dir.
<Yodude> flannel: can you give me the link to the backports site?
<dooglus> unop: how would you copy the files?  that won't work if there are double quotes in the paths?
<billybob> mneptok: that is a text file, no extension, is that my problem ?
<Flannel> Yodude: it's right there.
<agliv5> thoreauputic, but mplayer / mencoder works better (My personal oppinion) when you compile yourself...
<agliv5> thoreauputic, for example...
<unop> dooglus,  ahh come on -- first spaces, now quotes .. things you shouldnt be using in filenames anyway
<thoreauputic> agliv5: quite possible - I'm not against compiling as such
<nevron> can anybdy help me backup dvds?
<dooglus> unop: I shouldn't?  why not?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: for instance i compiled a more recent version of fluxbox that isn't in the repos
<frogzoo> nevron: k3b
<dooglus> unop: my point is that it's quite easy to get it wrong in Perl
<billybob> mneptok: yeah, anyhow, i dont know whats worse, me using yyrkoon as a username, or the fact i know the name Dyvim T'var, and Theleb K'aarna by memory ;)
<doktoreas> hi to all
<mneptok> billybob: rsync -a -v -h --progress --dry-run --exclude=. --include=\>jp.g /path/to/source /path/to/target
<dooglus> unop: you've also omitted to create the destination directories...
<Yodude> in which category does flash player fall? utilities?
<pavs_> is possible to sync tomboy over several PC?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: and sometimes a package gas problems that can be solved by compiling yourself
<billybob> mneptok: ill give that a try
<thoreauputic> s/gas/has
<doktoreas> i have an hp printer on a win xp box...can i use it for printing from ubuntu?
<mneptok> billybob: and Voilodion Ghagnasdiak? ;)
* billybob forgot that one
<billybob> Elric should be obviousl tho, and arioc ;)
<billybob> Arioc*
<mneptok> +h
<Flannel> Yodude: easiest to go through packages.ubuntu.com: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=flashplugin-nonfree
<DLB|Maximus> can someone tell me how i go about changing my default route
<billybob> mneptok: viloa !
<DLB|Maximus> route shows eth0 instead of wlan0
<mneptok> billybob: works?
<billybob> yessir, is that regex ?
<mneptok> it'tis
<frogzoo> DLB|Maximus: sudo route add default dev lan0
<billybob> no wonder
<mneptok> billybob: exclude=. means "exclude everything. sync nothing."
<billybob> mneptok: you know, i thought about that
<DLB|Maximus> frogzoo: whats the dev?
<mneptok> billybob: include=\>jp.g means "include any file that ends with jp*g"
<billybob> mneptok: but everyone was telling me just worry about the includes
<DLB|Maximus> oh, device?
<billybob> mneptok: so i could replace with pn.g ?
<billybob> is.o etc ?
<atomiku-linux> eyetoy usb webcam drivers for linux?
<atomiku-linux> !eyetoy
<Flannel> billybob: png is the file extension, not pnig or anything.  its because jpg could be jpg or jpeg
<Lynoure> billybob: everyone was wrong. If you do not have exclude, everything is included (see man rsync for details)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eyetoy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> billybob: or make a text file with "\>jp.g" and "\>png" each on one line and call that text file as the include file
<geeksauce> is there an FTP client with a decent gui already installed in edgy?
<gortba_> good night
<Ademan> any vim users know how to yank text so it goes into your clipboard so you can paste it into other programs?
<Flannel> geeksauce: yeah, nautilus.  use places > connect to server
<billybob> Lynoure: i would except every other symbol in the man page is unreadable with my locale
<mneptok> geeksauce: no. sudo aptitude install gftp
<billybob> not literally, but might as well be . . .
<Ademan> geeksauce: nautilus lets you manipulate a remote server as if it's local
<Lynoure> billybob: oh, but luckily there are plenty of mans online.
<billybob> Lynoure: i tried, honestly google was my first recourse man second
<CrummyGummy> Hi all, is there any sort of Ubuntu roadmap? I'm keen to know when Tomcat 5.5 will be available.
<geeksauce> just need to dl some files from xbins and transfer to my xbox... nothing too fancy needed
<Lynoure> billybob: I'm not criticising you. :)
<mneptok> billybob: let this be a lesson. those with minds weird enough to read Moorcock can usually learn regex without going completely mad. ;)
<christof-kr> hi. i'd like to buy a "new" graphics card. is a card with nvidia 6200 chip well supported with xinerama setup (1x CRT and 1x TFT)?
<billybob> Lynoure: google is always > man ;)
<Flannel> CrummyGummy: when was it released?
<billybob> Lynoure: yes, i understand this has been a very frustrating several hours for me
<Flannel> CrummyGummy: er, 5.5 is already available, in edgy.
<billybob> im just glad everythign works now, and two ways to do it thanks to mneptok, and dooglus :)
<billybob> mneptok, dooglus: thanks very much, again :)
* mneptok bows and returns to Pan Tang
<billybob> lol
<geeksauce> what does "need to get 0B of archives" mean?
<billybob> you evil human wizard you
<Lynoure> geeksauce: no need to download anything
<mneptok> billybob: you don't know how many people in the Ubuntu community would agree with that sentiment ;)
<billybob> lo, black hate ?
<geeksauce> lynoure is that what that means?
<billybob> lol*
<billybob> hat . . .
<DLB|Maximus> how do i go about making sure wlan0 is brought up at boot if im not using network manager or something like that?
<CrummyGummy> Flannel, Really? I installed it yesterday and didn't see it...
<billybob> black hat, man, it must be bedtime
<Flannel> CrummyGummy: it's in universe, yeah. 'tomcat5.5'
<mneptok> billybob: if i was, that rsync help would have included a request for an account on your machine ;)
<CrummyGummy> Ah, must look with eyes open...
<CrummyGummy> thanks
<Lynoure> geeksauce: that all you need is already downloaded or available locally
<billybob> lol
<billybob> mneptok: two subnets, and a router to go through :P
<geeksauce> lynoure i was downloading gftp... am i to assume that said app and respective dependencies are already in place?
<frogzoo> geeksauce: means you already have it in cache
<Flannel> geeksauce: if not, you'll be currently downloading the dependencies
<Lynoure> geeksauce: that whan the text you quoted means
<ruben> hello
<Dreamglider> is it easy to setup dual screens ?
<Yodude> hey which email client is better? evolution or thunderbird?
<geeksauce> frogzoo: not sure how those files are cached but how can i install gftp?
<Lynoure> geeksauce: what did the other lines say? If you have removed it and are installing it, they are probably still in on the disk.
<Yodude> and can evolution be synced with an iPod?
<billybob> mneptok: hmm now for some reason, when i take --dt-run out, it resorts to copying EVERYTHING
<atomiku-linux> Damn! Ive installed eyetoy drivers and they work well except when it makes the microphone input high pitched! What shall I do?
<billybob> when i take dry-run out*
<Dreamglider> at home i like to use two screens, the laptops lcd and a crt. and in school i just use the lcd
<geeksauce> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<geeksauce> lynoure: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5538/
<mar1> hello i am boot installing off a live cd and the start bar where it says applications ect is not there i have loaded in to this disk many times and it has been there it just all the sudden disappeard
<Ayabara> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<billybob> mneptok: something is definately borked
<mar1> when i install will the start bar also be gone?
<mar1> !startbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startbar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mackinac> mar1, right click on the bar and select "add to panel"
<mar1> there is no bar
<mar1> they are both gone
<mackinac> oh, the whole panel...
<mar1> yes
<geeksauce> is there any way in xchat-gnome to open up a new server tab?  need to connect to a different server without disconnecting from freenode
<thoreauputic> mar1: hit alt-F2 and type gnome-panel
<mackinac> can you get a terminal?
<mar1> no makinack
<mackinac> do what thoreauputic said :)
<Dreamglider> geeksauce,  Ctrt-T
<Ayabara> I'm following the instructions for connecting to my nokia via bluetooth, but I'm not quite there yet. How do I perform bluetooth pairing in ubuntu?
<mar1> no5hint opend thoreauputic
<mar1> nothing **
<geeksauce> dreamglider: not working
<Terminus> hello. is `mkfs.ext3 -O dir_index` practical on a 320GB fs?
<stef> geeksauce: /newserver
<thoreauputic> mar1: OK hit alt-F2 and type gnome-terminal , then in the terminal type killall gnome-panel
<Dreamglider> geek you use XCaht 2.6.6 ?
<Dreamglider> geeksauce,
<Dreamglider> XChat*
<thoreauputic> mar1: if that doesn't bring it back, type gnome-panel again in the terminal
<norf-ubu> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Lynoure> geeksauce: "0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 131 not upgraded." It's not upgrading or installing anything, possibly because some of the packages have been kept back. Try to do apt-get update  and retry
<billybob> mneptok: specifcally, when i have al those files in the destination directory already, then i run rsync, it works, but if not, it doesnt owrk
<geeksauce> can't get multiple servers in xchat-gnome.  /newserver causes a second instance of the app to run and crashes just about everything i have running
<unska_> how can i get .mpg decoder?
<cassidy> geeksauce: IRC -> connect
<cowbud> unska_: do you want to watch a mpeg video?
<mackinac> mar1, did the liveCD session start like that?
<unska_> cowbud, yes
<Yodude> hey should i get beryl or compiz?
<cowbud> unska_: and when you open it with totem it doesn't play?
<Yodude> which one is better?
<unska_> cowbud, thats right =)
<geeksauce> cassidy: yes but that will disconnect me from freenode
<cowbud> unska_: does any sound play cuase if I recall a standard mpeg should be playable
<unska_> nope but i can play xvid and avis fine because i have ffmpeg or something like that :o
<cowbud> unska_: are you sure it is a valid mpeg file if you are able to play xvid you shouldn't have an issue with mpeg..
<Yodude> hello? help please?
<unska_> ill test with another clip
<mackinac> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cowbud> unska_: is it from a camera? sometimes those don't play nicely..
<thoreauputic> Yodude: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<unska_> cowbud, ive tested several mpgs and mpegs and none of them work :o
<m_o_k> hello
<unska_> there should be nothing wrong with the files
<ub2> hello what is the terminal in ubuntu?
<cowbud> unska_: alright try this: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base \
<cowbud> gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse \
<cowbud> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs w32codecs
<cowbud> grr
<thoreauputic> ub2:  gnome-terminal by default ( xterm is also installed )
<cowbud> that was supposed to be on one line
<unska_> hehe
<cowbud> unska_: basically the line at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy under multimedia players
<funkyzire> i cant get pcsx to run :/
<funkyzire> where should i search for help
<funkyzire> i tried google
<funkyzire> the problem is i dont get an error
<ub2> thanks thoreauputic
<funkyzire> just a big black screen
<thoreauputic> :)
<cowbud> thoreauputic: clever name
<thoreauputic> cowbud: opinions vary, but I've used this nick for years now so I won't change it :)
<cowbud> thoreauputic: I was serious
<thoreauputic> cowbud: :)
<cowbud> ;)
<ub2> is this in africa?
<thoreauputic> ub2: ?
<Dreamglider> ub2,  this is in cyber space.
<unska_> cowbud, it started working fine :)
<ub2> heard ubuntu was from africa so want to know if this server is in africa or if anyone is from africa?
<mar1> ok i have my applaction bar now is there a way to run a server to where some one could help me something like vnc?
<unska_> is there a way to see .wmv? i only hear it now
<Yodude> hey no one is answering e at the #ubuntu-effects
<Yodude> can someone here help me?
<thoreauputic> ub2: you could be on any number of servers in the irc.freenode.net network
<christof-kr> hi. i'd like to buy a "new" graphics card. is a card with nvidia 6200 chip well supported with xinerama setup (1x CRT and 1x TFT)?
<mackinac> ub2, the login window should show you what freenode server you're on
<cowbud> unska_: that site I told you about ;) sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll && rm -r ~/.gstreamer-0.10/
<cowbud> should let you see wmv9
<thoreauputic> Yodude: questions about "which is better" rarely produce clear answers :)
<unska_> why rm gstreamer?
<cowbud> unska_: so did it turn out your mpegs are actually wmv? and I am assuming so that it will recreate the available plugins list..
<Yodude> thoreauputic: can you suggest one to me? please?
<mar1> can i get some help i cannot install it it keeps getting stuck at 22% and then it just freezes
<Yodude> i don't know which one to get
<Chousuke> the ffmpeg gstreamer plugin should be able to play wmv9 too
<Dreamglider> Mark Shuttleworth, the father of ubuntu is a south african if im not wrong
<thoreauputic> Yodude: no, because I haven't used either :)
<unska_> cowbud, no the mpegs were mpegs and they started working fine but i would also like to have wmvs working
<thoreauputic> Dreamglider: you're not wrong :)
<Yodude> i'll get beryl
<Yodude> lol it seems cooler
<mar1> can  some one help me
<mackinac> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mackinac> !patience | mar1
<ubotu> mar1: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<krantix> i need to run ms access 2003 on ubuntu... is there any way around? crossover does not support access... but maybe by copying some dlls from a windows installation :-)
<Dreamglider> allso called Mark Ubuntu Shuttleworth :)
<cowbud> ohh snap
<cowbud> marl you could start by saying what you are trying to achieve..
<ub2> does ubuntu mean dog?
<cowbud> ub2: im sure google knows
<mar1> cowbud i am trying to install ubuntu
<cowbud> or ubuntu.com for that matter
<Dreamglider> ub2,  no it means humanity to mankind
<Dreamglider> or somthing like that
<cowbud> marl and what is your issue?
<mackinac> mar1, is this the first time you ran the liveCD?
<mar1> no its not mackinac
<mar1> cow bud it gets stuck at 22 %
<cowbud> marl: with no errors?
<mackinac> mar1, how much RAM do you have?
<mar1> nope no errors it just freezes
<Dreamglider> ub2,  Humanity towards others
<mar1> 992
<mar1> mb
<valehru> Hey guys, is there a way I can change the default icon placement in gnome?  Right now it alligns to the right hand side of the screen.  Is there a way I can get it to auto align to the left hand side?
<cowbud> marl have you tried with the noacpi option?
<mar1> no i have no clue what that is
<ub2> yea align under properties you can get it to do top or bottom
<ub2> point it at the  panel line
<valehru> marl, go to /boot/grub/menu.lst and insert noacpi into the boot options
<mar1> alright i got an error this time it says no root file
<antonisgr> hi guys. I use ubuntu 6.10 on a laptop with widecreen monitor. When i choose the 1280x800 resolution, the screen make some glitches,wrong textures e.t.c Is there any way to fix it?
<mar1> **no root file system**
<cowbud> valehru: that is probably kinda tough considering it is a live cd..
<Madeye> guys, I'm trying to install kde-base but ran into dependency hell! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5539/
<valehru> ahh...soz...
<cowbud> grr I forget if there is a noacpi option booting to the cd..
<cowbud> lets find out..
<valehru> cowbud, it shouldnt be needed for the cd.
<m_o_k> i'am searching for an app that can find duplicate images.
<cowbud> valehru: really
<cowbud> and why is that
<frogzoo> cowbud: acpi=off
<valehru> cowbud, well, I have that problem with my system, but I never needed it for the live CD.
<valehru> Each time I update grub that needs to be added
<cowbud> well it is good that everyone is helping the wrong person
<cowbud> in the meantime I bothered to boot to a cd to find out how to do it for him
<krantix> so nobody can help me have access 2003 running on ubuntu :-)
<cowbud> marl: next time you boot hit F6 and add noacpid at the end add acpi=off
<thoreauputic> krantix: #winehq
<ub2> bye thanks for the help
<cowbud> marl: hah that was confusing I mean hit F6 before it starts and add acpi=off to the end
<mar1> where do i hit f6 ? when it ask's me where you to ask me where i want to boot from
<Edulix> hi
<cowbud> marl: when you first see the ubuntu boot screen and it says Start or install ubuntu
<Edulix> anyone here has a wifi card with AR5005G and working monitor mode?
<mar1> alright
<jhaig> krantix: If crossover office doesn't support it, then it is unlikely that wine will as cxoffice is just the commercial version of wine.
<mar1> brb
<cowbud> Edulix: did you install the patched madwifi drivers?
<geeksauce> i downloaded ccxstream for linux.  it has a makefile... what do i need to do to run it?
<Edulix> cowbud:  I'm about to do that
<cowbud> Edulix: well that would be the first step
<marcin_ant> hi guys I'm following howto about setting up ubuntu server as firewall/router (on howtoforge) and got one question
<krantix> ok thanks!
<marcin_ant> do I need to set /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward value to 1 in order to have nat enabled?
<Edulix> cowbud: ok =)
<jhaig> krantix: I believe that .NET stuff doesn't work well (at all?) in wine.
<cowbud> Edulix: it is pretty is to do you shouldn't have too much trouble if you are used to compiling stuff..
<jhaig> krantix: (I don't know that Access 2003 is .NET, but I'm guessing that it is)
<krantix> jhaig, thanks... will try anyway :-)
<Edulix> cowbud: I'm used to
<albe84tr> can I ask some stuffs about mozilla and linux... I have just installed it.. and i dont know anybody in this country I live who can help me....
<jhaig> krantix: If you really need it you could try setting up a vmserver to run windows.
<geeksauce> can anyone help me get this running?  i'm new to the whole needing to compile source files thing :)
<Edulix> cowbud: some people recomend using patching it with http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/madwifi-ng-r1886.patch but I think the patch doesn't affect my card ?
<jhaig> geeksauce: The usual way is "./configure" followed by "make" and "make install"
<david> when upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10 on boot after upp grade i get a grey distorted ubuntu screan this is for amd 64 version i386 works fine but i want to run the 64 version
<david> oh and it dosent boot
<jhaig> geeksauce: "make install" needs to be run as root, unless you want to install it in your home directory.
<mackinac> !compile | geeksauce
<ubotu> geeksauce: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<cowbud> Edulix: hrmm it is from january of 2007 so i'd say chances are it does but since I don't have that particular card I can unfortunately not confirm or deny that..
<cowbud> id say give it a try
<krantix> jhaig, i have vmware but it's very slow... (i've only 1GB of ram)
<Edulix> cowbud: ok do you have any tutorial to recomend?
<albe84tr> the problem is that both with firefox and mozilla when I go to some pages the program closes and thats all... I dont know why
<mar2> i did not see that option cowbud
<welemski> is it ok to discuss programming here?
<geeksauce> jhaig: "./configure command not found"
<mar2> gumby is that you off hbh??
<cowbud> Edulix: not really http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:GvkMklNN3vEJ:huwico.hu/~litch/wep/ubuntu_wep_hack.pdf+madwifi+monitor+ubuntu&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=10&gl=us&client=firefox-a might help
<jhaig> krantix: Too slow even if all you are running in it is one application?
<Lam_al_Adie> hmmmm, `loadlin linux initrd=initrd.gz vga=normal ramdisk_size=14972 root=/dev/rd/0 rw --` says bye-bye with "RAMDISK: ran out of compressed data". I tried with a ramdisk of 16M, but that would not work either.
<lagrimo> hi
<cowbud> Edulix: http://huwico.hu/~litch/wep/ubuntu_wep_hack.pdf or the actual pdf
<lagrimo> whats wrong here? http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7499/
<Lam_al_Adie> will i need a bigger RD or something else?
<albe84tr> ah... nobody answer me...
<jhaig> geeksauce: That is the usual way of doing it, but obviously not in the case of your application.  Try reading any readme or install files, and also follow mackinac's suggestion.
<Edulix> cowbud: ok thanks. I'll be back when wifi starts working again
* Edulix executes ifconfig ath0 down
<mar2> cowbud that option was not available??
<cowbud> mar2: F6?
<jhaig> krantix: I suppose using a different database is out of the question.  :-)
<mackinac> mar2, its not an option you can select. at the boot menu screen, hit F6 then add "acpi=off" at the end of the text that pops up
<mackinac> then enter
<mar2> ok thanks
<cowbud> mackinac: thank you ;)
<mackinac> np
<albe84tr> I wrote my easy problem last time than if somebody want to help me can write later... both firefox and mozilla when i click on continue in the window that speaks about ecrypted information close by it-selfs
<albe84tr> no error msgs or anything like that
<welemski> i have a question for mozilla firefox i dunno if it is a bug...
<albe84tr> super!
<albe84tr> welemski it is not my same problem? isnt it?
<welemski> nope... but is it appropriate to ask about it here? about certain firefox bug?
<krantix> jhaig, i'm trying to migrate to mysql... i've found navicat for creating easily queries...
<krantix> is there a better program?
<mar1> ok got it acpi=off correct?
<cowbud> mar1: yah
<mar1> ok now what?
<cowbud> krantix: mysql-admin is a possibility maybe..
<cowbud> mar1: hit enter and try to install again
<mackinac> enter then see how it runs
<albe84tr> i asked and no answer then probably... it isnt :-)
<mar1> cowbud can i pm you
<cowbud> sure
<geeksauce> what is a file with a .c extension?
<F-nkyMNK> marl: you can pm me to, but yeah, i have not much to say
<F-nkyMNK> geeksauce: its a C file (C as in the programming language). So, its basically raw code
<jhaig> krantix: I don't know navicat so I cannot comment on that.
<jhaig> krantix: If you are going to migrate to MySQL, couldn't you do that in Windows and then replace Windows when you don't need to run Access anymore?
<ploom> geeksauce, use "file any-file-name" command, where instead of any-file-name is the .c file you want to identify the content type of any file
<mar1> ok cowbud i pmed you
<albe84tr> hey anybody can say at least "This is not the topic" or "I have no time" so I try to find some other solution?!?
<albe84tr> ...
<Lynoure> albe84tr: let me do lastlog on you first
<cowbud> mar1: uh you did?
<mar1> yes
<cowbud> I didn't get it hah
<krantix> jhaig, i'll try... who knows :-) anyway.... why do my kde application look quite ugly on gnome? is there a way to have a better look (buttons, texts...)?
<albe84tr> ok
<Lynoure> albe84tr: you mean your FF occasionally crashes?
<Lynoure> laway
<mar1> ill try again
<albe84tr> no every time...
<mar1> did you get that time
<mackinac> you can't pm if your nickname isn't registered
<geeksauce> i had this working before i reformatted...forgot how though.  there is a shell script included with the archive but i cannot get it to run
<cowbud> ahh there ya go so no I didn't
<mackinac> create a new channel
<albe84tr> ok one sec
<cowbud> mar1: join #mar1
<ploom> its a matter of taste, but haven't kde apps always looked ugly?
<ploom> ...for a gnome freak
<darkstar> hi there
<tombow> kde == win95 emulator
<darkstar> 'morning everybody I need some help if u can
<mackinac> lol
<Lynoure> tombow: That's just trolling
<mackinac> !ask | hi darkstar
<ubotu> hi darkstar: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<darkstar> alreight, then...
<slippyr4> hi all, is there any way to load a propriatary module into the kernel during install?
<darkstar> I have messed up with a recursive permission chang and ended up changing permission to my user to lots of files..
<suguru> How can I find all python .deb and mark and install them all without clicking each one?
<darkstar> is there a script that can check essential files ownership and revert?
<albe84tr> is it ok now....
<ploom> krantix, a lot has changed since 2004, but here is one link that might interest you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56630
<unop> suguru, why do you want to do that? you'll be installing a lot doing so
<rpc> is it possible to run something on cron more often than every single minute? i would like 30s interval
<darkstar> just reverted /etc/sudoers but truthfully don't know how many more files have been changed by -R
<unop> rpc,  use a script that sleeps for 30 seconds and run it every minute :)
<albe84tr> lynoure... are you there ?
<rpc> unop well yes that would work ;)
<ploom> krantix,  and then there comes http://www.google.ee/search?q=make+kde+applications+look+nice+on+ubuntu
<rpc> but does it mean that cron can't run more frequently than 1min?
<Lynoure> albe84tr: yes, but you never answered my question on your problem
<Lynoure> albe84tr: so I thought you no longer want any help
<jhaig> rpc: For something that needs to run that often, it would probably be a better idea than by using cron.
<unop> rpc,  afaik no, but most of the time i'm wrong :p
<rpc> he he unop
<albe84tr> no sorry is that i though that this msg i get it red because it was personal then i registered
<suguru> I need all python packages.  How can I get a pk mgr to show all python so I can mark them all automatically and then just let computer pkg mgr dl
<rpc> jhaig i read you, it's just better not to call it so often? ok
<rpc> unop hm this sleep 30 trick is cool
<krantix> ploom, thanks!!!
<albe84tr> the problem is that when in every browser
<mackinac> darkstar, just wait a while and ask your question (in one line) again if nobody gets to it right away
<unop> suguru,  thats not answering the question.. i asked you why you want to do that because i might be able to help you better then
<jhaig> rpc: If, for whatever reason, it hangs you could end up with a lot of processors running very quickly.
<rpc> jhaig mhm
<aarohi> how do i change the theme settings for kde apps?
<unop> rpc,  it's a trick that has been around for a long time
<albe84tr> the window that asks me if i am sure to send ecrypt information apear
<rpc> unop but that might be a bit of insecure as jhaig says
<rpc> just wondering
<darkstar> mackinac, alright... just like to avoid having to re-install the whole system
<rpc> it's a VERY simple script... it only checks if a process is running
<albe84tr> then whan i click on continue the program crashes
<rpc> so hopefully it won't cause any troubles
<ploom> krantix, it would be nice if you could provide some "before" and "after" screenshots maybe ;-)
<Lynoure> albe84tr: Anything about in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<jhaig> rpc: If the process needs to be checked every 30 seconds, I would suggest that something needs to be done about that instead.
<albe84tr> no window appear to indicate any error it just close
<unop> rpc,  if a script fails, it fails - it's upto you to do the exception handling off course and ensure that it cleanly exits  .. but the fact that you run it every minute ensures that a new one is run even if the previous one should fail
<Lynoure> albe84tr: did you check .xsession-errors at least?
<albe84tr> I dont know what it is
<Lynoure> albe84tr: in all browsers you say? Which ones have you tried?
<albe84tr> firefox
<albe84tr> and mozilla
<albe84tr> and i can not install opera because some database problem
<Lynoure> albe84tr: are you on dapper or edgy?
<unop> rpc, jhaig is right tho, if the script fails and hangs about, it's likely all other instances of the script will fail and you dont want too many scripts hanging about -- but you can get your own script to kill it's predecessors if they are hanging about :)
<albe84tr> Mozilla/5.0
<albe84tr> hard question... i have installed ubuntu 2 days ago...
<aarohi> how do i change the theme settings for kde apps?
<Lynoure> albe84tr: Do you have ubuntu 6.06 or 6.10?
<albe84tr> no 5.10
<suguru> I need all python packages because I am a professor who needs to be ready to show whatever any student wants to know.  How can I get kpackage apt or synaptic to just show all python packages ready for marking so I can dl them all?  Synaptic will show them all easy.  But marking each one by hand and waiting for synaptic is a pain.
<albe84tr> and I cant download 6.10
<Lynoure> albe84tr: then I recommend upgrading, 5.10 is not supported very long anymore (just couple of months)
<suguru> I am running edgy.
<geeksauce> can someone help me compile some C source?
<albe84tr> so help me to make it upgrade because when i try
<albe84tr> an error occurs
<albe84tr> :
<Lynoure> albe84tr: :?
<unop> suguru,  i suggest doing this in two parts -- first part -- aptitude search python > py_packages  .. and then edit the py_packages file to exclude/delete the packages you don't need -- second part - sudo aptitude install $(cat py_packages | cut -c 3-30 | xargs)
<albe84tr> i am trying to install to read the error msg properly
<albe84tr> cant install ubuntu-desktop, it wasimpossible to install  a required package. Please report it as a bug...
<albe84tr> i am trying to install 6.06
<rpc> unop you are right, just trying to fix a proper error handling code :)
<albe84tr> and  then can not calculate the upgrade
<suguru> unop  Thanks I will go try that.
<unop> rpc, that's the trickiest, hardest and meanest part of programming/scripting  :)
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix>  it works very well, included monitor mode
<mips> where does the pppoe.conf file live ?
<Edulix> lets see if I can crack my own wep key ;)
<erUSUL> mips: /etc/ppp/*
<mips> erUSUL and if there is no such file there /
<geeksauce> ok i figured out that ccxstream has no install for "make install" but how do i get the .c files into useable binaries?
<erUSUL> mips: /etc/ppp/options <<< main conf file for pppd
<albe84tr> are you there?
<geeksauce> anyone?
<mips> erUSUL is that the same as pppoe.conf then /
<albe84tr> lynoure...
<albe84tr> where are you... my hero !!!!!!!
<thoreauputic> mips: are you confusing this with the command "pppoeconf "  ?
<erUSUL> mips: what do you want to change?
<mips> erUSUL I need to add ACNAME= parameter
<erUSUL> geeksauce: gcc -o exefile exefile.c <<<
<Lynoure> albe84tr: Work took my attention for the bit
<welemski> is there an update for mono in ubuntu in the repository?
<albe84tr> anybody can help me? mozzilla and firefox too are crashing when I chose ok whan a window asks me if I want to send encryp info....
<albe84tr> and i can not upgrade to 6.06
<albe84tr> from 5.10
<Lynoure> albe84tr: you could of course try to tell the browser never to ask that and see if it happens still.
<albe84tr> because to problems that are bugs...
<albe84tr> HELP!
<unop> mips,  locate ppoe.conf
<albe84tr> i did... it happens
<unop> mips,  you might need to run updatedb first if you recently installed ppoeconf
<thoreauputic> unop: no such file - maybe mips should look at man pppoeconf
<NeoCicak> hi.. i've just downloaded some new fonts, hoping that i can use them on my desktop (gnome)... but it turns out that I cant use some of them... can any of u guys tell me what are the criteria for a font to be usable for desktop fonts?
<geeksauce> erUSUL:  not working... just throwing mad errors.
<thoreauputic> possibly ppposeconf creates such a file ...
<thoreauputic> umm pppoeconf
<unop> thoreauputic,  it's likely
<Pooky> I've got a weird issue, whenever gnome pops up a dialog for any app that needs sudo, the screen gets dim, and then where the dialog box should be, nothing shows up. Any ideas why that might be happening?
<thoreauputic> unop: I don't know - I use a router so I haven't needed pppoeconf :)
<erUSUL> geeksauce: i'm sure the package has some readme or install file explaining how to build the thing
<sitchuk> Please help: how to install the GCC compiler on Ubuntu Dapper? There is no one by default. I have tried "sudo apt-get gcc make", but there is no any libraries and header files after that. Thanks.
<Lynoure> albe84tr: And is this how you are upgrading: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=14 ?
<unop> thoreauputic,  same here but i seem to recall the name from someone else in here who had a problem with it
<geeksauce> erUSUL: heh, i wish it did.  the readme contains useless info like how to use the program AFTER it's been compiled.  no install file at all.
<unop> sitchuk,  sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Pooky> nevermind, I just realized it's only happening in beryl, I'll go ask there.
<albe84tr> yes it is...
<albe84tr> and then it cant complete it
<sitchuk> unop, thank you, I'll try.
<unop> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<GoingCrazy> i wanted to bring to peoples attension about 3d desktop and issues with laptops
<GoingCrazy> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_8.26.18_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually
<albe84tr> shall I write again the  errors?
<GoingCrazy> in case anybody asks about hp laptops and cant get the 3d running ... its the sideport in the bios
<Madeye> nyone can help me with this ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5540/
<erUSUL> geeksauce: here http://www.xboxmediacenter.com/download_files.htm they recomend using samba over ccxserver...
<VSpike> can I automate a web form that uses POST from a script?
<Lynoure> albe84tr: I'll need to go, but the next person will probably want to see the errors and your sources.list in pastebin
<albe84tr> pastebin?
<unop> Madeye,  what does this command return ? ls -ld /usr/X11R6/share
<geeksauce> erUSUL i know, but i prefer a dedicated app to stream video, so only my xbox can see the shared media
<albe84tr> who will be the next person?
<cowbud> albe84tr: I don't think anyone with the attitude you have
<albe84tr> wich attitude i have?
<frogzoo> VSpike: perl/python choose your poison
<albe84tr> big ?
<cowbud> albe84tr: reread some of your messages. So what is your goal to get a browser working or to upgrade to ubuntu 6.06?
<praveen> i am using, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 03) and after running 3ddesk iam getting the following error
<VSpike> frogzoo: thanks
<Yodude> hey can someone help me with beryl?
<unop> Madeye,  you still there?
<praveen> Attempting to start 3ddesktop server.
<praveen> Daemon started.  Run 3ddesk to activate.
<praveen> 3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<praveen> 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting.
<Yodude> when i logged into XGL i got an ugly theme
<frogzoo> Madeye: have you tried reinstalling/then remove?
<unop> !paste | praveen
<ubotu> praveen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Yodude> and there was not effects
<Madeye> unop, yes, I'm back sorry d/c
<geeksauce> maybe this will shed some light on things >> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5541/
<unop> Madeye,  what does this command return ? ls -ld /usr/X11R6/share
<praveen> ubotu:ok
<frogzoo> Madeye: have you tried reinstalling/then remove?
<suguru> I got an error in step 2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madeye> frogzoo, I couldn't install it from the first place, it was all broken so now I'm trying to remove what been installed
<Yodude> can someone help me please?
<lolman> Yodude: #ubuntu-effects is better for Beryl questions :)
<Madeye> unop,  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-02-13 12:36 /usr/X11R6/share
<Yodude> but nobody answers me there
<suguru> /var/cache/apt/archives# aptitude install $(cat /home/js/56/linux/debPackages/SudoInstallAllThesePackages.sh | cut -c 3-30 | xargs)
<suguru> Reading package lists... Done
<suguru> Building dependency tree
<suguru> Reading state information... Done
<suguru> Initializing package states... Done
<unop> suguru,  use a !pastebin and show us some output :)
<suguru> Building tag database... Done
<suguru> Couldn't find package "install".  However, the following
<suguru> packages contain "install" in their name:
<suguru>   debian-installer kinstaller zope-cmfquickinstallertool libextutils-autoinstall-perl installation-guide-sparc libmodule-install-perl
<suguru>   installation-guide-hppa app-install-data adept-installer libdebian-installer-extra4 mini-dinstall debian-edu-install f-prot-installer
<suguru>   rancid-installer libdebian-installer4 installation-guide-i386 scsh-install-lib typo3-site-installer daemontools-installer installation-guide-amd64
<albe84tr> both of that... sorry if i was unpolite... but i cant use this chat and I cant use ubuntu at all.. for this reason i am asking...
<suguru>   djbdns-installer installation-report libsub-install-perl libdebian-installer4-dev gnome-app-install systeminstaller qmailanalog-installer
<unop> suguru,  you're pretty dumb arent ya?
<suguru>   checkinstall installwatch libdebian-installer-dev installation-guide-ia64 libsysadm-install-perl app-install-data-commercial
<suguru>   installation-guide-powerpc
<unop> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<suguru> E: Unmatched '('
<suguru> E: Badly formed pattern $(cat
<suguru> The following NEW packages will be automatically installed:
<suguru>   python2.5-minimal
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-209-77-57-78.dsl.lsan03.pacbell.net]  by Seveas
<faemir_> suguru: FGS use pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [-z]  by Seveas
<Seveas> !paste | suguru
<ubotu> suguru: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<frogzoo> Madeye: there's no x permission on the directory - very odd
<unop> frogzoo,  its not even a directory :p
<mitkoz> ola
<unop> Madeye,  try this -- sudo sh -c "mv /usr/X11R6/share  /usr/X11R6/share.bak; aptitude install -f"
<Madeye> frogzoo, aha! ok , I remove it, created it as dir, then it complained about share/app.link so I created it and it worked!
<Madeye> thanks
<mitkoz> ola
<CrakeHunter> monring! whats the command for ending a "vpnc" - session?
<frogzoo> unop: in Madeye's paste, find seems to think it should be a directory
<frogzoo> Madeye: choice
<erUSUL> geeksauce: a simple "make" build everythimg for me
<unop> frogzoo,  indeed, and his /usr/X11R6/share wasnt a directory -- Madeye> unop,  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-02-13 12:36 /usr/X11R6/share
<geeksauce> erSUL: that's the command that threw all those errors :)
<Lucifel> How would I go about forwarding a single port from my machine to another on the LAN?
<frogzoo> Lucifel: google 'iptables + DNAT'
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@adsl-209-77-57-78.dsl.lsan03.pacbell.net]  by Seveas
<albe84tr> I have to upgrade 5.10 to 6.06
<albe84tr> but 2 errors occur:
<erUSUL> geeksauce: most likely you lack *-dev packages try installing the basic build-essential and then libc6-dev....
<albe84tr> and it is writen they are bugs...
<thoreauputic> erUSUL: libc6-dev is a dependency of build-essential
<albe84tr> anybody wants to help me? I offer a dinner in istanbul...
<bauer77> albe84tr: Do you pay for the flight to?
<erUSUL> thoreauputic: good to know, i stand corrected ;)
<thoreauputic> erUSUL: :) apt-cache depends build-essential
<haec> hello, does anyone know why I get a burst pipe error when I try to install the ati fglrx pack? Is there something i'm (not) doing correctly?
<haec> like prior to installation
<CrakeHunter> does anyone know the command fo stopping my vpnc- VPN connection?
<albe84tr> hey guys please! somebody helps me... I have to write my final-work in one month and I can not use this ubuntu... nobody uses linux in this country!!!!!!!
<BrendanM> abe84tr, what seems to be the trouble?
<BrendanM> Also, does anyone know if there's a piece of free software that'll let you fill out PDF forms? Or do I have to get the official Adobe reader?
<albe84tr> I can not upgrade to 6.10
<BrendanM> Do you need 6.10 to write your final?
<albe84tr> no but so manythings are not working
<mattfletcher> is there any way to quickly restore the default gnome panels? i've played with mine that much i want to start again
<geeksauce> erSUL: ok, installed necessary packages and made a little improvement.  here is what i get now with 'make' >> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5542/
<albe84tr> like mozilla or firefox crashes when i click ok on continue in the window that asks me if I wanna send ecrypt msg
<BrendanM> albe84tr, why don't you figure out what the minimum you need to have working in order to finish your schoolwork, and then concentrate on just doing that. If you're having trouble upgrading to 6.10, you might be able to just reinstall from a 6.10 CD
<BrendanM> that could save you time
<unop> geeksauce,  what package is this in relation to?
<BrendanM> albe84tr, what're some of the things that aren't working on 6.06?
<albe84tr> I have 5.10
<geeksauce> unop: it isn't in relation to any package
<unop> geeksauce,  so, it's random code? :)
<geeksauce> unop: haha, no... sourcecode (c) that i can't seem to compile
<albe84tr> like mozilla or firefox crashes when i click ok on continue in the window that asks me if I wanna send ecrypt msg
<BrendanM> So...no suggestions for PDF software that can handle fill-in forms?
<unop> geeksauce,  bahh, ok then, whats the name of the source-package  you are trying to install? :p
<geeksauce> unop: ccxstream
<BrendanM> albe84tr, I can read your PM, can you read mine?
<mattfletcher> is there any way to quickly restore the default gnome panels? i've played with mine that much i want to start again
<BrendanM> albe84tr, which version of firefox are you running? I've heard 1.5 is kind of glitchy. You might try upgrading to 2.0
<unop> geeksauce,  i'd try this -- sudo aptitude install gnulib
<BrendanM> albe84tr, also, if you just need a working web browser ASAP, try installing Opera, and worry about fixing FF later.
<albe84tr> ok but I can not
<BrendanM> albe84tr, why not? Is your internet connection no good?
<albe84tr> brendan; bacause i tryed in the menu you can chose the aplications and
<BrendanM> albe84tr, I wouldn't use the "add programs" thing, do you know how to open the synaptic package manager?
<albe84tr> brendan; bacause i tryed in the menu you can chose the aplications
<albe84tr> brendan. no
<geeksauce> unop: installed that... same errors as last time
<Cin> hey, when I press print screen, is there a way I can make it be taken by GIMP instead of the default?
<albe84tr> brendan.. ok found
<erUSUL> geeksauce: you need libreadline-dev
<BrendanM> albe84tr, here is a direct link to download opera: http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?platform=linux
<unop> geeksauce,  hmm, do you have an INSTALL or README file in the source directory? check them and make sure you satisfy the prequisites too
<BrendanM> if firefox won't work well enough to download it, we can go at it anther way, but try that
<erUSUL> geeksauce: please use tab completion of my nick i almost missed the last msg
<Dimensions> How can i add something in Sessions via terminal without accessing it via System Preferences Sessions ??
<geeksauce> erSUL:  tab completion?
<geeksauce> erUSUL*
<lolman> geeksauce: you can type part of someone's nick, then hit tab and the IRC client will complete it for you
<erUSUL> geeksauce: well most irc clients can complete the nicks hitting <tab> as bash do with commands and filenames
<just-this-time> \o is rssh chroot jailed by default ? where can I read how to use rssh ?
<erUSUL> geeksauce:  i only type ge<tab> and your nick is completed for me... ;)
<albe84tr> brendan but other small things are not working... so somebody told me to upgrade it because 5.10 it is not good any more
<BrendanM> albe84tr, oh, you're on 5.10? Then yes, I would suggest upgrading. I thought you were on 6.06 LTS
<BrendanM> albe84tr, have you tried upgrading to 6.06 instead of going all the way to 6.10? I've heard that can work better.
<albe84tr> Could not open "opera_9.10-20061214.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb"
<albe84tr> Archive type not supported
<[H4z3] > Hey guys im having a problem with jdk... Im running dr java... and it says it cant find tools.java
<just-this-time> albe84tr: backup home dir and etc to other disk / partition / computer
<just-this-time> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Dimensions> Hiya ..... To run a script when we login to system we add it to /usr/bin and add its name into System Preferences --> Sessions --> and add it to Startup Programmes ... how can i do the same via terminal ??
<[H4z3] > thanks ill have a look
<albe84tr> brendanM couldnt install opera
<BrendanM> albe84tr, yeah, can you just back up your home directory and then do a clean reinstall from a 6.10 install disc? Honestly, that will probably be the simplest. That will also get you firefox 2.0 which should work better.
<assasukasse> i have a problem, sudo mc and in general terminal window is extremely slow, what can i do?
<unop> Dimensions,  you mean add a startup script for bash?
<[H4z3] > I have done what that says.. And it says it installed fine.. yet i still get the error
<unop> assasukasse,  why the need to sudo?
<assasukasse> unop sometime i use mc for modification on /etc so is convenience to use sudo mc
<BrendanM> albe84tr, you can also enter "sudo aptitude install opera" at a terminal to install opera. Anyone know if he needs multiverse enabled?
<just-this-time> assasukasse: also if in X (GUI) try krusader
<geeksauce> erUSUL: thanks :)  works fine now
<Dimensions> unop i donno but currently when i want to run a script or programme automatically on system startup i add it to System Preferences Sessions .... how can i add it via terminal instead ?
<erUSUL> geeksauce: no problem ;)
<assasukasse> just-this-time but i would have to install the whole kde libs no?
<thoreauputic> BrendanM: opera is in the commercial repo - whether it is available for anything but 6.06 I don't know
<aimtrainer> hi! does anyone now how I can edit a symlink? I just wana open it with a texteditor, but it always opens the file it points to
<erUSUL> aimtrainer: you can not "edit a symlink"
<BrendanM> would it be easier for albe84tr to get firefox 2.0? has that been backported to 5.10?
<thoreauputic> aimtrainer: you don't edit symlinks - you replace or remove them
<assasukasse> exactly gnome terminal is slow in starting and in executing commands
<unop> thoreauputic,  i believe you can install the opera available in the commercial repo on any version of ubuntu (dapper and upwards)
<aimtrainer> thoreauputic, yea the problem is that creating the symlink I want doesnt work
<mitkoz> ola nhvdfgjh
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<aimtrainer> .. havent tried it in the shell yet
<erUSUL> aimtrainer: symlinks in unix are very different of direct access of windows... only vista (at least) will support proper symlinks
<BrendanM> how would he enable the commercial repos from the CLI? I've always done it through synaptic.
<mitkoz> jijjoj
<mitkoz> hhhhh
<unop> assasukasse,  does the same behaviour exhibit itself in another terminal -- something like xterm or rxvt ?
<assasukasse> unop i don't have them installed
<unop> assasukasse,  i think xterm is installed by default (not entirely sure)
<assasukasse> but i notice that it speeds up alot if i delete .metacity and .nautilus for a few bootup, then became slow again..unop
<aimtrainer> what'S the command to create a symlink in the konsole?
<erUSUL> aimtrainer: man ln
<unop> Dimensions,  what you could do is add an oddly named script named foobarbazquuz, add it up to the startup list via the GUI and then try and locate the same name from the terminal
<unop> assasukasse,  you using gnome-terminal right?
<assasukasse> unop do u have idea how to use windows icons on wine? i mean taking them out from exe? my wine uses always the same icon for every exe
<Lucifel> frogzoo I think that was on the right track, but I didn't seem to get the results I was looking for
<assasukasse> unop yes gnome-terminal
<albe84tr> brendan if you tell me how to upgrade on line wouldnt be better?
<aimtrainer> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> aimtrainer: no problem
<erUSUL> ubotu tell albe84tr about upgrade | albe84tr see priv msg from ubotu
<Lucifel> I'm trying to tunnel a MS Remote Desktop connection to access a machine on the same LAN as an ssh server
<unop> assasukasse,  there's probably a way to extract the icons from the exe's resource table .. but i'm not sure how that'd work on linux
<Lucifel> I got this far http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5545/
<unop> assasukasse,  i dont like gnome-terminal -- it's extremely heavy for a terminal -- you should really try another term (atleast to rule gnome-terminal out)
<assasukasse> unop sorry i found it already http://www.winehq.com/pipermail/wine-users/2005-September/018892.html
<assasukasse> unop i was used for rvxt, but i would try something with more features..
<Lucifel> the -p 5822 being a port forwarded to the ssh server
<assasukasse> unop how can i change the default terminial?
<suguru> unop, I pasted into pastin.something and ubuntu-pastin.nl now I am stuck in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5547/  what should I do next?
<Enselic`> Is the magnetic field from a subwoofer strong enough to threaten my harddrive?
<unop> assasukasse,  i didnt know there could be one :) usually i just have a keyboard-shortcut as i dont tend to use icons and menus
<Goldenphoenix> Enselic, not the magnetic field, but the Bass :-)
<Enselic`> Goldenphoenix: :D      I'm not actually placing it immediately on top of it
<Enselic`> it's on its of shelf
<Enselic`> put very close
<Enselic`> but*
<Dimensions> unop:  what i can do is that add script in /usr/bin and add its name in startup list via GUI in sessions .... but my question :- can i do the same without opening GUI my goal is to write some script to add it to there
<Lucifel> How do I forward a MS Remote Desktop port from an ssh server to the destination doze machine on same LAN?
<mitkoz> helol
<Goldenphoenix> Enselic, normally the magnetic field is not strong enough to influence your harddrive
<pihus> Hi ya'll. Anyone knows why multiple apps cannot play a sound at the same time (e.g. aMSN & bmp)?
<BrendanM> albe84tr, instructions for upgrading from 5.10 can be found here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_upgrade_from_Hoary_Hedgehog_-.3E_Breezy_Badger_-.3E_Dapper_Drake
<mitkoz> hello
<Enselic`> Goldenphoenix: is that guess or a fact?
<Enselic`> Goldenphoenix: I dont want to appear as paranoid, but my hd is precious to me
<Goldenphoenix> pihus, do you know about esd ?
<unop> suguru,  if the first command is -- aptitude search python > installallthesepackages.sh; then change the second one to this -- sudo aptitude install `cat installallthesepackages.sh | cut -c 3-30 | xargs`
<Lucifel> Enselic` my sub came with a disclaimer saying not to use within 2 feet of electronic devices
<albe84tr> brendan thanks a lot... if you come to ist let me know
<Cin> d'oh
<F-nkyMNK> bye all
* Cin looks at his subwoofer sat parallel to his PC
<Cin> er..
<albe84tr> istanbul
<pihus> jeap i know, but since switching bmp to esd, it doesen't play a thing anymore
<Enselic`> Cin: any mysterious hd happenings yet?
<mitkoz> yamame606678100
<Lucifel> Enselic` so I'm not sure I'd take the chance if you have the option
<unop> Dimensions,  you can add commands to the ~/.xinitrc -- so that they are executed everytime you start X
<assasukasse> unop i changed the menu with xterm, however i dunno if gnome-terminal is the default one..
<Yodude> hey i need to remove a file i added to /
<Yodude> how do i remove it?
<BrendanM> No problem albe84tr. It looks like you can't upgrade directly to 6.10. So you'll want to follow that guide to upgrade to 6.06. That should probably be good enough to get your work done. 6.10 isn't that big of an improvement.
<Cin> Enselic`, er, both of them are dead. I'm using my laptop
<okay> hi
<Cin> Enselic`, possibly related. but both are bout five years old anyway
<ahave> ubuntu doesnt seem to play application sounds yet it will play login/logout sounds
<Goldenphoenix> Enselic`: the hd is build with metal around, that's shield the magnetic field
<ahave> how can i correct this?
<mitkoz> ay algen q able espanol
<okay> lorsque je ping avec l'option -f j'ai un E comme rsultat, je n'arrive pas trouver la signification! qq1 peut-il m'aider
<mok> Yodude: sudo rm * ?
<unop> !fs | okay
<okay> oups sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unop> !fr | okay
<ubotu> okay: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pihus> How to get bmp working with esd?
<unop> !es | mitkoz
<ubotu> mitkoz: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<okay> when i ping with -f option, i have E as result! somebody know why plz?
<mitkoz> olaaaaaaaaaa
<Yodude> mok: it says rm: cannot remove `/etc/X11/Sessions/Xgl-beryl': No such file or directory
<finn> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cin> anyone know of a program that can record your screen?
<Cin> to video format
<CheshireViking> Goldenphoenix, just saw your thread, I had a subwoofer sat on top of my desktop case for 7 years, never had any problems with the hard drive, but the subwoofer broke a couple of months ago
<Cin> say, if I want to create guides or whatever
<mitkoz> unop olaaaaaaaa
<albe84tr> brendan...
<unop> okay,  can you use a !pastebin and show us some of what you see there
<albe84tr> edit:12428): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<albe84tr> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Lucifel> I'm looking to connect MS Remote Desktop through an ssh tunnel to a box on the same LAN. How would I accomplish this? I've gotten this so far: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5545/ but the iptables entry doesn't seem to work
<mok> yodude: then the file isnt there i think..
<albe84tr> i can not upgrade...
<albe84tr> :-(((
<Goldenphoenix> ChechireViking: lol
<unop> albe84tr,  did you try and sudo something just now?
<erUSUL> !es | mitkoz
<ubotu> mitkoz: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bulishko> laudis klau, ka es varu restratet savu apach nerestartejot PC?
<bulishko> :)
<unop> Lucifel,  does the windows machine you want to "remote desktop" to have an SSH server installed?
<just-this-time> assasukasse: I see you on GNOME
<albe84tr> unop yes...
<mitkoz> erusur q m quieres decir
<Lucifel> unop no I was hoping to forward the port from a box on the same LAN that does
<bulishko> ups, sorry, not for this chanel :)
<erUSUL> mitkoz: lee el mensaje de ubotu
<unop> albe84tr,  you really have ought to use gksudo there instead and then you wont see those messages
<just-this-time> unop how do I install SSH on windows machine?
<TMH_> crap! I've just locked myself out of my system with some careless usermodding. How can I solve this problem?
<albe84tr> unop i can not upgrade in any other way
<mitkoz> n l e podido ler q dice
<Lucifel> ssh on Windows sux so I was hoping to use the Ubuntu box I tunnel into to forward traffic along to the remote desktop destination machine
<TMH_> actually never mind i think i know the solution
<unop> Lucifel,  ok, well, i trust you know what you are doing there -- but anyway, since you are tunneling port 3389-in-ssh .. you need to configure IPtables for the SSH port .. port 5822 here i believe
<erUSUL> !es > mitkoz
<Lucifel> Well 5822 is forwarded to 22 on the tunnel machine
<albe84tr> unop i can not upgrade in any other way... help me please
<unop> albe84tr,  you trying to upgrade what exactly?
<Lucifel> That part I got to work, and I tested it creating something similar to tunnel VNC directly to the Ubuntu machine
<albe84tr> ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06 or 6.10
<mitkoz> erusur eres xiko o xika no me entr d nada
<erUSUL> mitkoz: este canal es en ingles si quieres ayuda en espaol con ubuntu entra en #ubuntu-es ( /join #ubuntu-es )
<albe84tr> unop... I am trying to upgrade ubuntu 5.10 to ubuntu 6.10/6.06
<erUSUL> albe84tr: what comand is failing ?? gksudo "update-manager" ??
<pihus> !!bmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pihus> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<albe84tr> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<albe84tr> (gedit:12546): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<albe84tr> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Lucifel> unop if I change those 3389 ports on the local line to 5900 I can VNC into the Ubuntu ssh target machine as expected
<pihus> grr
<unop> Lucifel,  errm, i'm not sure if 3389:localhost:3389 is the right spec here .. please verify that, somehow i dont see that transporting RDP traffic to 10.0.0.14:3389 .. also, are you just trying to open a port in the firewall to allow RDP traffic outwards ?
<albe84tr> erusul
<Lucifel> unop I think now I just need to figure what to feed iptables to get this machine to forward to the remote desktop
<albe84tr> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BrendanM> albe84tr, that sounds like it's a permissions error. Are you using sudo or gksudo
<erUSUL> albe84tr: whay are you trying the hard way instead of using the update manager??
<erUSUL> why*
<unop> albe84tr,  ok, now change sources.list to this http://pastebin.ca/348620
<BrendanM> erUSUL, he's on 5.10, isn't the update manager only for 6.06->6.10
<unop> albe84tr,  once done, save the file and run this command - sudo sh -c "aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade"
<erUSUL> BrendanM: according to the oficial docs here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades no it isn't
<mackinac> doesn't the edgy alt install cd have option to install from hdd image?
<albe84tr> there is but it is not working from there
<stinger_au> yo
<albe84tr> 2 errors occured
<albe84tr> and both of that are bug...
<mackinac> (that dapper had)
<demodog> can anyone tell me syntax for sending message with smbclient to other user?
<unop> Lucifel,  there also appears to be slight syntax errors with the iptables command -- sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --to 10.0.0.14 --dport 3389 -j DNAT  (i think, not verified)
<unop> !linpopup
<ubotu> linpopup: X Window System port of Winpopup, running over Samba. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-8 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 332 kB
<unop> demodog,  ^^
<Lucifel> unop yeah the iptables entry is where I'm stumped
<unop> Lucifel,  do you have iptables already configured?
<Lucifel> unop 5900:localhost:5900 gives me a working tunnel for VNC
<jean-b> hi
<jean-b> i wish to install beryl on kubuntu edgy
<stinger_au> anyone here in Australia ? got a good sources file i can rip ?
<unop> Lucifel,  i think you might be best off with using !firestarter as the front end to iptables, it'll make your life easier
<mackinac> !beryl | jean-b
<ubotu> jean-b: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jean-b> stinger_au: i am in aus
<faemir_> jean-b: you have to love ubotu ;)
<stinger_au> jean-b, good a good sources list ?
<jean-b> thanx mackinac
<pihus> argh, bmp isn't avalible via apt-get?
<albe84tr> unop how to list there
<jean-b> what do you mean by good sources list?
<BrendanM> hmm, good call erUSUL. I just installed from a CD so I've never done any of this upgrading stuff.
<unop> http://pastebin.ca/348620  jean-b
<unop> albe84tr,  to list what?
<BrendanM> albe84tr, you should try the update manager instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  it looks to be a one-shot deal
<stinger_au> well a complete list - update to date
<stinger_au> i just did a fresh install
<unop> Lucifel,  but 5900:localhost:5900 means that the client launches a tunnel, connecting it's port 5900 to the server's 5900 .. there's a different flag and combination to use for remote forwarding
<tsai> hello all, has anyone tried using beryl on ubuntu edgy?
<erUSUL> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<stinger_au> arr ok cool
<Lucifel> unop that may be the issue as the iptables entry doesn't look as wrong as I first thought
<albe84tr> brendan it is not working...  it says I need to dowload PSM to see this page
<Lucifel> I just used my VNC tunnel as a reference for setting this up and hoped for the best
<unop> Lucifel,  install and use !firestarter its a neat GUI that'll make IPTables really easy
<tsai> hello
<Lucifel> unop ahh I'll look into that, thank you
<BrendanM> what's PSM?
<unop> Lucifel,  but you mentioned that the VNC server was on the same machine as the SSH server you connected to right? if thats the case, then you dont want the same SSH command line
<vanlinx> hi
<albe84tr> unop i dont know what to do in the page you linked me:  http://pastebin.ca/348620
<tsai> hi vanlinx have you tried beryl?
<vanlinx> nah, im running hoary, i dont know ifs possible
<Lucifel> unop yeah that sounds like what I've got wrong
<tsai> what's hoary?
<vanlinx> ubuntu 5.04
<unop> albe84tr,  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  -- paste the contents of http://pastebin.ca/348620 into it, save the file, and run this command ..
<vanlinx> cause i got this ATI 340 IGP, impossible to set up with EDGY
<unop> albe84tr,  sudo sh -c "aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade"
<tsai> i see, i have tried beryl and everytime it breaks my system on edgy no prob with dapper though
<mackinac> tsai, if you need help with beryl, try #ubuntu-effects
<tsai> really
<mackinac> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<vanlinx> oi, does dapper pick up ATI cards immediately?
<BrendanM> if you can't open that website, I copied the instructions here: http://pastebin.ca/353492
<BrendanM> ^ for albe84tr
<tsai> does ubuntu effects do the same as beryl
<mackinac> its a help channel like this one
<vanlinx> 3ddesktop is like a watered down version, not as pretty >__<
<mackinac>  ... /join #ubuntu-effects
<erUSUL> tsai: it is only the name of the channel...
<Lucifel> unop how would I correct the ssh line to accomodate?
<tsai> oh my bad i will go there thanks erUSUL
<jarhead756> i am trying to compile sound converter .9.3 from source, but it won't get past ./configure, this pops up checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<jarhead756> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<jarhead756> checking for gawk... no
<mackinac> youre welcom
<jarhead756> checking for mawk... mawk
<jarhead756> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... no
<jarhead756> checking for style of include used by make... none
<albe84tr> unop it says that it is not posible to save it
<jarhead756> checking for gcc... no
<jarhead756> checking for cc... no
<jarhead756> checking for cl.exe... no
<jarhead756> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<jarhead756> See `config.log' for more details.
<erUSUL> jarhead756: stop it, do not paste here...
<agreif> which package do I have to install to have the full java 1.4 SDK?
<mackinac> !pastebin | jarhead756
<ubotu> jarhead756: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unop> !paste | jarhead756
<erUSUL> !pastebin > jarhead756
<agreif> which package do I have to install to have the full java 1.4 SDK?
<unop> Lucifel,  i have a feeling you need this -- ssh -f -L 3389:10.0.0.14:3389 user@ssh_server
<jarhead756> oh, ok, but does anyone know what i am talking about?
<erUSUL> jarhead756: sound-converter is on the repos
<unop> Lucifel,  can the ubuntu server use the windows machine's remote desktop at the moment (without ssh)??
<erUSUL> jarhead756: why bother compiling it?
<jarhead756> yes, but not the newest version is it? i need the newest, the one that uses gstreamer 1 instead of .8
<albe84tr> unop it says that it is not posible to save it
<unop> !build-essential | jarhead756 , you need a C compiler :)
<ubotu> jarhead756 , you need a C compiler :): Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<unop> albe84tr,  did you use gksudo to launch gedit???
<Lucifel> unop I haven't tested from the Ubuntu machine specifically but remote desktop to the intended target works from Mac OS X on local LAN
<unop> Lucifel,  why not try ssh forwarding now without IPTables running?
<mamzers555> i get this error with wine: wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\--winver.exe"
<mamzers555> can somebody help me with this
<mamzers555> i installed it from the repos
<albe84tr> I used the terminal...
<unop> mamzers555,  whats the ocmmand you are using there?
<lancerr> Is it possible to have a different desktop background for each virtual desktop? I don't think it is (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149130), but things may have changed since then (eg. in Beryl). Thanks
<Lucifel> unop I was after a tunneled remote desktop session for when I have to work on the Windoze machine from shady networks
<vanlinx> hey, whats the channel for ATI ubuntu specific installations if there is one
<mamzers555> unop; wine --winver.exe winxp xxx.exe
<unop> albe84tr,  use this command _exactly_ -- gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<erUSUL> !ati | vanlinx
<ubotu> vanlinx: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BrendanM> albe84tr, in the terminal, did you use the gksudo command?
<vanlinx> ok kool
<BrendanM> albe84tr, what command did you enter to launch gedit
<frogzoo> !appdb | mamzers555
<ubotu> mamzers555: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<Lucifel> unop ssh forwarding works for VNC from Mac OS X on external network to the Ubuntu machine
<unop> mamzers555,  well obviously -- is --winver.exe a command even -- it should be wine winver.exe winxp xxx.exe -- but i doubt that command will work
<chrisjw_> hi can someone post me that ubuntu FAQ website
<chrisjw_> it was really interesting
<frogzoo> mamzers555: also, you're best off using the budgetdedicated repo
<frogzoo> !wine | mamzers555
<ubotu> mamzers555: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Lucifel> unop oh NM misread your last msg, checking that now
<unop> Lucifel,  I understand exactly what you are doing :) what i mean is turn IPTables off and try that ssh command i gave you there from your mac to the ssh server on ubuntu
<antonisgr> hi. I have low transfer speeds on gaim messenger.Is there any way to solve it?
<coNP> anyone using mediawiki on edgy? it complains that tsearch2 is not installed, however I installed the postgresql-8.1-contrib package (and tsearch2 seems to be part of it)
<albe84tr> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<unop> albe84tr,  forget this approach, it's just not working for you
<unop> !upgrade | albe84tr follow this instead
<ubotu> albe84tr follow this instead: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<albe84tr> ubotu, i can not bacause it says I have to download personal security manager first
<mamzers555> how can i found out, which charset my ubuntu has?
<Fedman> I have problems playing .mov files. I've installed all the codecs from automatix and still get the no stream error in mplayer
<erUSUL> mamzers555: utf8
<Fedman> any ideas what I can be doing wrong
<erUSUL> Fedman: automatix is a black box for most of us... we can not know what it has done wrong...
<mackinac> using automatix :p
<albe84tr> unop, 1 I write in the terminal: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list 2 i copy in the window that apears (sourse.list) the text that is in the link you gave me. 3 I write that comand. What is wrong???
<BrendanM> Anyone know what this personal security manager it's asking for is about?
<BrendanM> I've never heard of that
<mamzers555> erUSUL; thank you, do you also know how to find out which charset my windows has?
<jarhead756> configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<erUSUL> mamzers555: no, sorry :(
<jarhead756> does this mean i need something else?
<mamzers555> ok, thanks
<ahave> i am having trouble with some apps and their sound, could someone help me diagnose this?
<erUSUL> jarhead756: you need  XML::Parser perl module
<Fedman> erUSUL: I've tried installing all the codecs from the repositories before using automatix including the bad and ugly ones
<jarhead756> where can i find that erusul?
<mackinac> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BrendanM> albe84tr, you can't open that website in Firefox? Is that the problem?
<erUSUL> ubotu tell ahave about sound | ahave see priv msg from ubotu
<erUSUL> Fedman: for mov files you need w32codecs afaik
<BrendanM> !patronizing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patronizing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BrendanM> Guess not.
<erUSUL> ubotu tell Fedman about w32codecs | Fedman see priv msg from ubotu
<albe84tr> brendan no i can open it in mozilla...
<erUSUL> jarhead756: with synaptic or apt-cache search
<vanlinx>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY fullysick
<mamzers555> somebody get photoshop cs2 running on linux with wine?
<BrendanM> albe84tr, ok so just read it in mozilla
<albe84tr> brendanM, I cant open it in mozilla...
<erUSUL> vanlinx: XD
<Fedman> erSUL: thx mate much apretiated :)
<BrendanM> albe84tr, neither mozilla nor firefox will open it?
<erUSUL> Fedman: no problem
<jarhead756> erusul, so it starts with xml, right?
<Tomcat_> vanlinx: "Pizza" Fan? ;D
<erUSUL> jarhead756: most likely with perl-
<albe84tr> no I cant open in in mozilla i dont have firefox anymore and I can not dowload opera
<Grogs> Am I going to have a lot of problems installing Ubuntu on a system using the Asus P5B?
<Tomcat_> !hardware | Grogs
<ubotu> Grogs: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Grogs> Thanks. :)
<Tomcat_> Grogs: Try with the LiveCD first, but I doubt you'll have problems.
<Grogs> Alright, I just read on the forums and there was mention of problems with drivers for CD drives etc. :)
<erUSUL> albe84tr: try epiphany web browser
<Aaron_Mason> does anybody know how to compile H.264 support into ffmpeg?  I need it for podencode
<jarhead756> erUSUL, this would be it wouldn't it? libxml-parser-perl
<albe84tr> erUSUL, it is not possible to dowload it from application manager... I try to find it online
<erUSUL> jarhead756: yes it could be...
<albe84tr> but i have just the impression taht upgrading the system everything would work...
<erUSUL> albe84tr: your systems seems to be falling appart nothing works... :(
<jarhead756> in compiling, after ./configure, is it make, or ./make
<sebrock|a> I need some help, just installed Ubuntu 6.10 and X wont start, I do hear the loginsound etc tho. Any tips?
<ahave> erUSUL, the link you gave me doesnt seem to be quite what i am looking for...
<ahave> erUSUL, sound works with _some_ apps. but not all
<erUSUL> ahave: what apps do work?
<ahave> erUSUL, i tried a diff liveCD of diff distro and the sound works fine
<albe84tr> but i have just the impression taht upgrading the system everything would work...
<albe84tr> Il pacchetto epiphany-browser non ha versioni disponibili, ma .
<albe84tr> Questo significa che il pacchetto  diventato obsoleto on disponibile all'interno da un'altra sorgente
<albe84tr> E: Il pacchetto epiphany-browser non ha candidati da installare
<ahave> erUSUL, firefox works and i tried a few games and they worked also
<albe84tr> sorry
<ahave> erUSUL, but xchat has no sounds and kismet has no sounds
<sebrock|a> was the same with the LiveCD, i have no clue
<vanlinx> hey, why cant i talk to anyone here? do i need to register or something?
<albe84tr> erUSUL I have tryed to install it from terminal: it says that there is no versin aviable
<erUSUL> albe84tr: maybe a fresh install would be better (if you can backup your files)
<albe84tr> erUSUL
<sebrock|a> hmmm anyone?
<erUSUL> vanlinx: yes, you have to be registerd to pm (and ask first)
<erUSUL> sebrock|a: try booting in recovery mode and reconfigure X try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<carlhume> Okay, I have to ask - why is the mysql-server-4.1 deb dependent on postfix?
<frogzoo_> carlhume: mail alerts, unfortunately
<sebrock|a> erUSUL, maybe I should tell you more, after the bootscreen when X should start, the marker blinks a few times and then freezes
<carlhume> frogzoo, hrm - I cancelled out of the postfix config, and apt appears to just be haning...
<albe84tr> erUSUL this is the second time I install ubuntu 5.10... same problems... know i would like to upgrade to 6.06/6.10 BUT there is some problem... unop was explaining me how to do but then he stoped:
<troughton> i am wanting to find out about composit managers can anyone help ?
<CheshireViking> vanlinx, you put in a /msg NICKSERV info in the channel before, that'd suggest you are registered on freenode
<albe84tr> I was doing as follow:
<carlhume> frogzoo_, hrm - I cancelled out of the postfix config, and apt appears to just be haning...
<erUSUL> ahave: maybe kismet (being qt iirc needs arts running)
<albe84tr> unop, 1 I write in the terminal: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list 2 i copy in the window that apears (sourse.list) the text that is in the link you gave me. 3 I write that comand. What is wrong???
<frogzoo_> carlhume: start over maybe
<carlhume> frogzoo_, I was afraid you'd say that :)
<mamzers555> i have problem with recode, if i enter recode ucs-2..utf-8 xxx.reg then i get an error
<frogzoo_> carlhume: just the mysql install, not all over
<ahave> erUSUL, what do you mean by qt iirc and arts?
<erUSUL> albe84tr: and nothing happens when you issue the aptitude comands?
<ahave> erUSUL, link me?
<BrendanM> albe84tr, what's the matter with doing a clean install? Can you just download/burn the install CD?
<Jowi> carlhume, it isn't for me. mailx is there but not postfix
<mamzers555> somebody have an idea about that?
<Fedman> erSUL: I installed em and I still can't play mov files :(
<BrendanM> albe84tr, it really seems like you're having a lot of trouble with the upgrade
<carlhume> frogzoo_, No worries - it wouldn't have been a smiley afterwords if I thought I'd be reinstalling everything
<erUSUL> ahave: arts is a sound server like esd some apps need one to be running kde uses arts and gnome esd
<sebrock|a> erUSUL is this saying anything to you, its from .xsession-errors: http://www.pastebin.ca/353514
<albe84tr> maybe it will be easier to find the 6.06/6.10 version cd in
<carlhume> Jowi, Really?   hmmmm
<albe84tr> Istanbul
<ahave> erUSUL, ah
<Jowi> carlhume, "apt-cache depends mysql-server-4.1" show only mailx (edgy)
<erUSUL> Fedman: it works for me... i do not know what can be wrong...
<jekson_> this is my problem
<troughton> can anyone help me with composit manigers and ubuntu eye candy ?
<ahave> erUSUL, can i load a KDE environment ontop/next to my ubuntu w/ gnome?
<ahave> erUSUL, or possibly switch to KDE without loosing all my settings
<albe84tr> erusul. this happened: GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<albe84tr> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<carlhume> Jowi, interesting - I just dove into a apt-get install mysql-server-4.1, and low and behold - postfix!
* carlhume scratches his head
<erUSUL> ahave: not wise, maybe tyou can configure kismet to use alsa directly and all other apps that doesn't work
<jekson_> i try to install cedega CVS i install the dependances but whe I i try to launch WineCVS script it turn me this problem
<jekson_> test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
<jekson_> WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<albe84tr> brendanM where to download the installCD?
<Jowi> carlhume, are you using the ubuntu repos?
<ahave> erUSUL, what if i just switch to KDE? would that require a new install?
<erUSUL> albe84tr: use nano instead of gedit in a terminal
<albe84tr> ok
<carlhume> Jowi, universe, multiverse, restricted
<carlhume> Jowi, using the Canadian mirrors though
<Fedman> erUSUL: uh sorry I'm dumb it's working now :)
<carlhume> Jowi, if that makes a difference...
<erUSUL> ahave: no, install kubuntu-desktop but it seems like no worth the effort just for hearing kismet
<erUSUL> Fedman: no problem
<Jowi> carlhume, Filename: pool/universe/m/mysql-dfsg-4.1/mysql-server-4.1_4.1.15-1ubuntu5_i386.deb  <-- that's the one?
<jekson_> any idea for my problem look up
<ahave> erUSUL, i agree. but i wouldnt mind seeing the difference in the two.
<erUSUL> ahave: as i said install kubuntu-desktop
<ahave> erUSUL, alright. thank you
<carlhume> Jowi, Not sure, to be honest - how do I find out?
<albe84tr> erUSUL and then?
<Jowi> carlhume, apt-cache show mysql-server-4.1 | grep name
<carlhume> Jowi, thanks
<erUSUL> albe84tr: change breezy to dapper in all lines
<BrendanM> albe84tr, you can download them here: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<carlhume> Jowi, carl@home:~$ apt-cache show mysql-server-4.1 | grep name
<carlhume> Filename: pool/universe/m/mysql-dfsg-4.1/mysql-server-4.1_4.1.15-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<Jowi> carlhume, same. why do we have different dependencies? it isn't another package you're installing that demands it?
<albe84tr> erUSUL no line... the page it is empty
<carlhume> Jowi, I just typed "sudo apt-get install mysql-server-4.1" ...
* carlhume is just getting started with ubuntu / debian, so ...?
<carlhume> Jowi, Thanks for your help - the babies are calling me
<Jowi> carlhume_afk, np
<troughton> i am wanting to find out about xgl and alglx and composit manages can anyone help ?
<erUSUL> albe84tr: have you done 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'  ??
<cizra> Hello there
<albe84tr> erUSUL.. sure..
<cizra> I've got a VERYstrange problem.
<erUSUL> !beryl > troughton
<cizra> When Iwrite a small test program, GCCcomplains that bar.cpp:5: error: stray \342 in program
<cizra> Ibet it's a codepage issue.
<erUSUL> albe84tr: and it's empty ??
<cizra> $LANGand $LC_ALLare both et_EE.utf8
<cizra> file bar.cpp says bar.cpp: UTF-8 Unicode C program text
<erUSUL> albe84tr: no wonder nothing worked...
<cizra> Any ideas?
<darweth> I have a simple problem.  When I apt-get install, it no longer asks me Y/N before installing something.  How can I turn Y/N back on?
<albe84tr> erUSUL yes   GNU nano 1.3.8        File: '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<albe84tr>                                  [ Nuovo file ] 
<albe84tr> ^G Guida     ^O Salva     ^R Inserisci ^Y Pag Prec. ^K Taglia    ^C Posizione
<albe84tr> ^X Esci      ^J Giustifica^W Cerca     ^V Pag Succ. ^U Incolla   ^T Ortografia
<darweth> (It does ask Y/N before removing).
<troughton> when i try that erUSUL i lose my graphics all together
<albe84tr> erUSUL yes it is empty
<cizra> darweth: When you apt-get one package, it doesn't ask, IIRC. When apt-getting a package that depends on a bunch of others, it should ask.
<erUSUL> troughton: go to the specific irc channel mentioned in the ubotu msg
<darweth> Ah.  I see.
<troughton> thanks
<darweth> I suppose that would explain not asking over xchat-systray.
<erUSUL> albe84tr: you need to regenerate it or copy one hold on
<Ins|de> hi there, i've a little problem with sound, i cannot hear anything, i've unmuted all channels, all modules are loaded, but it stills completely mute, can anyone help me? thanks
<Jowi> darweth, normally, if it is only one package without dependencies it will not ask. if it is a package that need to install dependencies in order for it to work it will ask
<darweth> Okay, I did not know that. :)  Thank you.
<IdleOne> Ins|de, speakers plugged in?
<albe84tr> erUSUL regenerate=write ?
<Ins|de> IdleOne, yes
<IdleOne> !sound | Ins|de
<ubotu> Ins|de: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<albe84tr> erUSUL I can write it again letter by letter
<grimsan> what is a good firewall program for ubuntu ?
<Ins|de> IdleOne, thanks, let me check
<IdleOne> grimsan, sudo aptitude install firestarter
<IdleOne> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<erUSUL> albe84tr: wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5555/plain/ this will dl a index.html that you can rename as sources.list and use
<grimsan> !info guarddog
<ubotu> guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 476 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<grimsan> which is best?
<IdleOne> grimsan, or guardog
<grimsan> im a complete newb
<IdleOne> !best | grimsan
<ubotu> grimsan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<jekson_>  i try to install cedega CVS i install the dependances but whe I i try to launch WineCVS script it turn me this problem
<jekson_>  test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
<jekson_> <jekson_> WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Aaron_Mason> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 612 kB
<grimsan> so i need something easy
<grimsan> ok IdleOne , im a newb, so what do u recomend
<IdleOne> grimsan, try them both see what works for you... sudo aptitude install firestarter ( if you dont like it ) sudo aptitude remove firtestarter
<erUSUL> albe84tr: once you replaced the sources.list use the aptitude comands unop said and cross your fingers (or use: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade) DO NOT MISS the  DIST part of the command
<IdleOne> grimsan, I have tried firestarter have not used guarddog
<albe84tr> erUSUL but it is not possible to write there in the page that I open writing sudo nano ... thing...
<grimsan> IdleOne , it doesnt get firestarter
<IdleOne> grimsan, have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<grimsan> yepp
<IdleOne> you sure
<grimsan> whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude
<grimsan> yes im sure
<erUSUL> albe84tr: use sudo for example 'sudo cp -i index.html /etc/apt/sources.list' (answer yes)
<IdleOne> ok go to System>Administration>Synaptic package Manager and search for it there
<Jowi> grimsan, (don't forget to apt-get update or reload in synaptic)
<grimsan> i did
<grimsan> this is weird man :D
<IdleOne> grimsan, aptitude seems to track dependencies a little better for me at least.. apt-get sometimes doesnt remove all the depends after I decide I dont like a certain app
<erUSUL> albe84tr: cp copies files
<maaaani^weg> is it possible to use Smart Package Manager with kubuntu?
<sebrock|a> if I only could get the ath0 to work then installing the nvidia would solve my problem I think
<erUSUL> albe84tr: i have to go away, sorry...
<sebrock|a> Fatal server error:
<sebrock|a> no screens
<sebrock|a> thats what I get when starting X
<IdleOne> grimsan, if you need more help ask away in channel here. /me brb
<albe84tr> erUSUL last thing!
<erUSUL> albe84tr: ?
<albe84tr> erUSUL, what i have to write after cp:
<albe84tr> ?
<erUSUL> albe84tr: 'sudo cp -i index.html /etc/apt/sources.list' you have to be in the dir you dl the index.html file with wget
<erUSUL> albe84tr: Ciao!!
<sebrock|a> how the hell do I get the network to run??
<sebrock|a> I cant get it up by iwconfig
<albe84tr> erUSUL: dl? wget?
<sebrock|a> "no such device"
<frogzoo> !wifi | sebrock|a
<ubotu> sebrock|a: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<albe84tr> erUSUL dont go!!!!!! :-))
<lasse_> sebrock|a, try sudo ifconfig  and see what network interfaces is up a nd running?
<albe84tr> erUSUL: no te ne andare... ti prego :-)))))))))))99+
<albe84tr> erUSUL: dl? wget?
<sebrock|a> lasse_ I did
<sebrock|a> Its just a bunch of loopbacks
<Yodude> hey can someone help me with beryl? no one is answering me at the #ubuntu-effects channel
<lasse_> sebrock|a, and what is listed?
<sebrock|a> eth0 ath0
<sebrock|a> which is correct
<Yodude> unop: lol can you help me with beryl plz
<sebrock|a> but when I try to start them, I get "no such devvice"
<lasse_> sebrock|a, ath0 is your wifi?
<sebrock|a> yeah
<sebrock|a> lasse_ funny thing is that during install it was detected and asked for WEP code and said it was successfull
<lasse_> sebrock|a, you use wep?
<Night_Owl> Holy moley
<Yodude> help please!!!
<Night_Owl> There's a lot of people in here :)
<IdleOne> Yodude, there is #beryl also you can ask in
<lasse_> sebrock|a, do you use wep on your wireless network?
<sebrock|a> yes
<lasse_> sebrock|a, do you know if it is ascii or hexidecimal?
<sebrock|a> it was all configured good in install, its hex
<lasse_> sebrock|a, try sudo iwconfig ath0 essid <yournetworkhere> key <yourweppassword>
<sebrock|a> did
<lasse_> sebrock|a, you sure the syntax is right?
<sebrock|a> it complains about no such device
<suguru_> I tried to pastin I did a replace of
<suguru_> v   pythonPackages very many
<suguru_> with
<suguru_> #  v   pythonPackages very many
<suguru_> leaving a long list of
<suguru_> p  pythonPackages very many
<sebrock|a> I really dont understand that, as everyhting was configured during install
<suguru_> and that was unwieldly so I aborted as you can see below
<wirelexh> Hi
<suguru_> then I deleated everything except
<suguru_> p   python 2.5 and another package
<suguru_> which was only 16MB to dl but I could not even
<suguru_> get this.
<suguru_> I have flown across 12 time zones and would really like
<suguru_> to start a download to take back to the Indonesian
<suguru_> disaster zone to help others learn python.
<suguru_> We are charged for each byte dl in Indonesia if we
<suguru_> are even lucky to be able to dl.  You can't most of
<suguru_> the time in the disaster area.
<suguru_> Will someone please help me?
<wirelexh> please where are spanish server for xchat?
<suguru_> Why is only downloading python so slow on my
<suguru_> high-speed connection after hours of trials?
<sebrock|a> damn this is bugging me out
<suguru_>  and the results but I got a message that I appeared to be spamming.  I was asked to enable javascript.  But I want to stay secure.
<lxsu> ngon svensk?
<lasse_> lxsu, this is not a swedish channel
<Jowi> lxsu, yeah, but try #ubuntu-se
<wirelexh> please where are spanish server for xchat?
<CrakeHunter> hello, how can i control the speed of my case fan?
<Jowi> lxsu, only English speaking in here
<lxsu> ook.... can I find some swedish channel for ubuntu users?
<Jowi> lxsu, "/join #ubuntu-se"
<jrib> suguru_: why are you downloading python?  It's included in ubuntu
<lasse_> #ubuntu-se
<lxsu> tnx
<wirelexh> #ubuntu-se o #ubuntu-es it's a channel or server?
<Jowi> wirelexh, a channel on this server
<Jowi> s/server/network
<suguru_> Where is version 2.5? How can I tell what is included and what is not.  I only got 2.4 in Edgy.
<Night_Owl> I'm looking for networking help.. Running on an XP box atm, other box is Ubuntu 6.10, looking to network the two together so I can share files and printers.  Do I need Samba (it looks like it would be a major headache to set up for a new user :/)
<jrib> suguru_: only 2.4 is included, 2.5 has to be downloaded
<lasse_> Night_Owl, yuo need samba
<IdleOne> wirelexh, click on Xchat ( top left ) and then network list in there you will find a list of all the servers
<samuel__> weeg234g235
<wirelexh> Jowi, do you know any spanish server, please?
<frogzoo> Night_Owl: samba is the way to go
<frogzoo> !samba | Night_Owl
<ubotu> Night_Owl: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jowi> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wirelexh> ubotu gracias
<jrib> suguru_: are you using a local mirror?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gracias - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<samuel__> wre2r5we56r65rt76567k789989
<suguru_> I did not do anything special.  I am near LAX in Los Angeles.
<yabba> hello, i am trying to install ubuntu linux dapper drake. my bios accepts my S-ATA HDD (I have RAID switched OFF) but when the ubuntu installer checks for HDD it says it doesn't find any partitionable media
<ahave> can anyone help me with soundplay?
<lasse_> Night_Owl, if you want to set up insecure, but easy samba, this is the way to go http://my.opera.com/Mr%20Green/blog/show.dml/227095
<posingaspopular> yabba: are you using a live cd?
<yabba> yes
<posingaspopular> can you try a different one?
<yabba> i also tried with an earlier version which was non-live
<posingaspopular> hmmm
<posingaspopular> ive never heard of this having.
<Night_Owl> At this point, easy will do plenty :) I'm not *as* concerned about security with the Linux box, and my XP machines have firewalls installed already (note - not Windows Firewall) ;)
<posingaspopular> what exactly is the error you get?
<Night_Owl> At this point I just want simple and stable :)
<yabba> from the live cd the installer just crashes, and the earlier version's installation process gives me "no partitionable media found"
<yabba> it says it doesnt find any media to create a partition on, which is strange cause my BIOS has got the S-ATA
<yabba> im a big helpless, could it have to do with the RAID?
<lasse_> Night_Owl, thats good. follow the link then, but be aware that you might compromise information you might want to keep secure if you go for this solution
<yabba> bit*
<posingaspopular> what would happen if you turned RAID on. i assume that you're booting from the live cd and trying to install ubunt on your SATA?
<Hub441> hi!
<Night_Owl> As in, worrying about it getting over the Internet?
<suguru_> unop, told me how to dl a list of python programs then edit the list to get what I wanted then say aptitude install cat to install list.  Can anybody help me do what he suggested?
<yabba> yes exactly posingaspopular . if i turn the RAID in my bios on it doesnt find the HDD anymore
<Hub441> i finally did it, and my laptop boots now the xubuntu-cd over PXE
<frogzoo> Hub441: neat trick
<Hub441> last problem: gdm won't start due to wrong owdnerships in /var/lib/gdm
<Night_Owl> I insist on wired, not wireless ;)
<posingaspopular> wow thats strange, ive never heard of that
<yabba> yes i dont get it either
<Hub441> frogzoo: jupp, needed a lot of trying to make it work
<yabba> ok ill continue googling thx anyway
<lasse_> Night_Owl, if its wired and not wireless your 95% more secure
<frogzoo> Hub441: drwxrwx--T 2 root gdm 1024 2007-02-13 23:47 /var/lib/gdm/
<posingaspopular> is there anyone in here wo can help out with this SATA/install problem? I'm no good with SATA
<Hub441> so my question: what's the password for the CD?
<Hub441> frogzoo: can't login 'cause i don't know the root-pw for the liveCD
<frogzoo> Hub441: blank passwd ?
<yabba> SATA HDD accepted in BIOS but ubuntu installer doesnt find it
<lasse_> Hub441, you should be able to log in as root by typing sudo -i    . It shouldnt ask you for a password
<Night_Owl> Aye, I agree. They pretty much have to be physically connected to get anywhere :)
<yabba> could it be my BIOS version?
<lasse_> Night_Owl, did you find the link useful?
<frogzoo> Hub441: sudo -i should just pop you a shell straight up
<ahave> what is ubuntu's default sound player? and where is it located?
<Hub441> GDM didn't start !
<Night_Owl> Yeah
<posingaspopular> it could be bios, or the installer
<frogzoo> ahave: alsa on edgy
<posingaspopular> or a combination of the two
<Night_Owl> Do I have to install Samba on both machines?
<Hub441> no GUI at all,, only console
<grimsan> thx IdleOne , firestarter was great
<ahave> frogzoo, what is edgy?
<Anubis> hey all
<frogzoo> ahave: edgy is latest release
<lasse_> Night_Owl, no, windows has its smb protocol installed
<mackinac> Question: fresh Edgy install :: a fat32 partition from previous install, not reformatted :: the fat32's vol label i gave it at install was "data(fat)" - in some places nautilus gives it the correct name, but in other places, like the drive icon on desktop or in nautilus location bar, it's labeled with weird characters: "ht, "");    }" ..... any idea why?
<frogzoo> Hub441: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ahave> frogzoo, ah, ok :)
<Night_Owl> ok.. gimme a few min.. gotta hop onto the Ubuntu box and find Samba :)
<Hub441> frogzoo: LOL how to start without beeing logged in?
<ahave> frogzoo, so if i have an app that is asking (in the config file) for the location of the sound player... i should enter what "whereis alsa" tells me?
<ptrg> can't get hardware acceleration working on my x300 i have the fglrx driver installed from ati. i have followed several tutorials, with no luck. any secret magic tricks out there?
<frogzoo> Hub441: you can't ctrl alt f1 & get a terminal ?
<Hub441> frogzoo: i've only got a command-line
<lasse_> Night_Owl, to restart samba after you have configure /etc/samba/smb.conf you reload it with a  sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Hub441> frogzoo: and the command-line asks me for login
<frogzoo> Hub441: cool, so 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<frogzoo> Hub441: argh...
<Hub441> UAR!
<lasse_> ptrg, buy nvidia :D
<lasse_> Hub441, isnt "ubuntu" the default login name on live-cds? i think it is also on xubuntu
<lasse_> Hub441, try   user   ubuntu   and password  <blank>
<Anubis> i hope this does not sound like a stupid question, but i have a nvidia chipset on one of my desktops, do I also have to get a nvida card to get all of the beryl effects going?
<Hub441> lasse_: nope blank password won't work
<zyth> this is odd.  Vista is on hd(0,0) but it won't boot in grub.  The screen just flashes and it comes back to the grub menu.  Ubuntu boots fine though. (I have vista on hd0 and ubuntu on hd1, reinstalled grub after installing vista) - anyone got any suggestions for me?
<Chicory> Aaah!
<ahave> frogzoo, thank you!! i got one application working :D
<Chicory> Nothing like a snow day to work with Linux.  :D
<lasse_> zyth,  http://digg.com/software/HowTo_dual-boot_Windows_XP_and_Windows_Vista_-_Windows_Vista_Beta:_
<lasse_> zyth, sorry wrong link
<zyth> oh
<CrakeHunter> how do i change discs on cedega while installing a more-than-one-cd-rom-game? i cannot open my dvd-rom
<Shaffox> Power the computer: what does this mean ?
<mackinac> guess i should try getting updates first
<cafuego_> zyth: remove vista - problem solved
<zyth> cafuego, yes, so freaking helpful.  Either be constructive or stfu.
<Chicory> Hooray!
<cafuego_> Hey, you wanted suggestions.
<posingaspopular> cafuego: agreed :)
<zyth> :P
<Chicory> Unop, if you're on here under a different handle, THANK YOU.
<Chicory> Fglrx works brilliantly now!
<frogzoo> zyth: you do realise grub calls to the doze bootloader which loads xp ?
<chrisjw_> is there any dvd ripping software for ubuntu
<sebrock|a> lasse_ some progress, I got the eth0 to talk to the router
<cafuego_> chrisjw_: Yup, dvd::rip
<frogzoo> chrisjw_: k3b
<sebrock|a> lasse_ but it should get a DHCP adress, and it is not
<zyth> frogzoo, it won't boot vista.  worked fine when XP was on that drive, but now that vista is there it just flashes and goes back to the grub menu
<sebrock|a> so I cant get online
<frogzoo> zyth: spooky
<Chicory> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<lasse_> sebrock|a, try  sudo ifdown eth0     and   sudo ifup eth0   and see what happens
<frogzoo> zyth: Redmond fights back!
<mackinac> zyth, have you tried booting directly to the win drive via bios options?
<zyth> lol
<cafuego_> Without wanting to incur futher STFUs, how is vista not booting an Ubuntu problem?
<oxigen> gentoo have command 'revdep-rebuild' for updating libs, what is command in ubuntu for this?
<sebrock|a> lasse_ ok, I have to boot into win all the time, so I cant do it just like that
<Chicory> Oh, guys, what's the verdict on Vista's "BitLocker" NTFS protocol?
<zyth> mackinac, grub is on the windows drive.  grub is in the mbr on hd0, and vista is on the rest.  Ubuntu is on hd1
<Chicory> Last I heard it was a foil to other OS'es accessing the partition.
<mackinac> ahh
<cafuego_> oxigen: There isn't one; not needed.
<lolman> Chicory: pile of dog turd
<Chicory> Has someone successfully reverse-engineered it yet?
<sebrock|a> I did all that aswell lasse_, how do I assign an DHCP adress to the card?
<lasse_> sebrock|a, hold on
<cafuego_> oxigen: There is 'apt-get build-dep <packagename>' to pull in buoild depends.
<suguru_> noop or jrib, I was told to use pastin.  Which I did but no one has responded to my pastin.  What am I suppossed to do?
<Chicory> lolman: To our advantage or disadvatage?  XD
<jrib> suguru_: you haven't told us the url to your paste
<lolman> Chicory: depends if you use it XD
<sebrock|a> lasse_ this maybe: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<mackinac> i would redo the mbr on the hd0 and put grub on hd1
<Chicory> Eh, I don't know if I'm ever upgrading to Vista.
<oxigen> cafuego_: i have libpng,but still get 'error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.3'
<Chicory> If anything "Vienna" is coming out in 2009.
<cafuego_> oxigen: What app gives you that error?
<Chicory> ... Supposedly.  :P
<frogzoo> zyth: quick google turned up this "Try hiding some of the partitions when
<frogzoo> trying to boot XP/vista with something like
<frogzoo> "hide=(hd0,0)" in your grub.conf...obviously you will have to hide the correct partitions for your system."
<chrisjw_> is k3b available with synaptic
<Chicory> Vista, after all, was SUPPOSED to come out like four years ago.
<jrib> !k3b | chrisjw_
<ubotu> chrisjw_: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<oxigen> cafuego_: kerkythea
<lolman> Chicory: I'd call it 2011, and with a load of stuff removed too
<zyth> frogzoo, ehh? that an option in menu.lst?
<Chicory> Ah.
<jrib> chrisjw_: (yes)
* Chicory will wait.  :P
<chrisjw_> hmm
<cafuego_> oxigen: installed using apt?
<Chicory> As long as people keep porting my favorite games into Linux, I'll stick with Linux/WinXP ...
<chrisjw_> i'm after something such as clone dvd or ripdvd
<oxigen> cafuego_: no, it's not available
<ahave> what is the thing to install if i want to install kde?
<frogzoo> zyth: it's a grub option you can set within the doze section, google around for examples
<Chicory> Granted that my WinXP installation doesn't die, which it will.
<cafuego_> oxigen: So compiled binary off a site somewhere?
<zyth> ok
<chrisjw_> will k3b do that or is it just a dvd burner
<lasse_> sebrock|a, dont think no iface command will work
<oxigen> cafuego_: yes
<frogzoo> chrisjw_: k3b copies dvds, yes
<cafuego_> typical. probably redhat binary.
<oxigen> hmm
<lasse_> sebrock|a,  sudo ifconfig up eth0   should use dhcp by default
<sebrock|a> well it doesnt
<jrib> !kde | ahave
<ubotu> ahave: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<chrisjw_> frogzoo: even dvds i buy from stores that i want to make backups of
<sebrock|a> damn!!!
<Chicory> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<frogzoo> chrisjw_: I don't see why not
<cafuego_> oxigen: Do you have 'libpng3' installed as well?
<oxigen> cafuego_: yes
<chrisjw_> there are protections that stop you doing things like that
<Night_Owl> ok how do I find where smb.conf is hiding on my system? :/
<ahave> jrib, how will it work? will i be given a choice? i want to have both gnome and KDE just to try them out
<chrisjw_> but programs such as clonedvd on windows break the protection
<frogzoo> chrisjw_: try it, see what happens
<cafuego_> oxigen: what does `ldd kerkythea' say about libpng.so.3?
<lasse_> Night_Owl, its in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Pici> Night_Owl: probably in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jrib> ahave: at the long screen, you can choose which you want to use with the "Options" button in the bottom left corner
<Chicory> Quick question -- can I run Beryl using the proprietary binary ATI driver?
<dreckslord> hello dudes
<Chicory> Inquiring minds wish to know.  :s
<oxigen> cafuego_: i have also problems with compiling inkscape 0.45, the same libpng3 problem :/
<lasse_> sebrock|a, check the /etc/network/interfaces   file and confirm taht eth0 is set to dhcp
<ahave> jrib, ok. sweet.
<Pici> Chicory: I don't think you should have any problems
<dreckslord> can sombody help me with my grub i tried to install but he says Error: Couldn't find /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst. Is GRUB installed?
<cafuego_> oxigen: Well, there at least I can help you, I have inkscape 0.45 packages for edgy :-)
<ahave> jrib, one more Q: is there a way to findout how much room i have remaining on my / partition?
<Chicory> Ah, well, the Ubuntu Community Documentation is having a hissy fit about that.
<variant> How do you set the default media player for all video formats, without having to do it one at a time?
<ahave> jrib, i feel as if i am installing left and right here...
<jrib> ahave: df -h, or right click and go to properties in natuilus
<Pici> dreckslord: What exactly is giving you the error?
<cafuego_> oxigen: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/edgy-cafuego/inkscape/
<dreckslord> pici its the installer of arch linux
<oxigen> cafuego_: yea!!? cool!! thanks!
<dreckslord> i dont know what command its specified
<sebrock|a> lasse_ maybe I need to set the gateway
<lasse_> sebrock|a, it should say something like auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<lasse_> sebrock|a, no dhcp will do that for you
<Pelo> morning folks,  anyone know something to convert m4a to mp3 ?
<variant> Pelo: mplayer.. or google for m4a2mp3
<chrisjw_> frogzoo:
<chrisjw_> k9copy is a tabbed tool that allows to copy of one or more titles from a DVD9
<chrisjw_> to a DVD5, in thesame way than DVDShrink for Microsoft Windows (R).
<variant> Pelo: mplayer/mencoder
<sebrock|a> I wonder... rebooting
<Pici> dreckslord: uh, Ubuntu installs the menu.lst to /boot/grub/menu.lst  I'm not sure if I can help you with an Arch Linux install
<chrisjw_> that's what i wanted
<Pelo> mplayuer realy ?
<chrisjw_> thanks:)
<cafuego_> oxigen: Hmm, I have no problems running kerkythea on edgy.  Can you reinstall your libpng3? (sudo apt-get install --reinstall libpng3)
<variant> Pelo: well, mencoder which is part of mplayer. yes
<Pelo> ah
<Pelo> thks
<oxigen> cafuego_: ok, i'll try
<lasse_> Night_Owl, how is the samba configuration going?
<variant> Pelo: really you would want to play the m4a file and pipe it to mp3 encoder
<Asl[a] n> do I have to enable WINS server on ubuntu tog get samba wrking properly?
<frogzoo> Asl[a] n: you can map by ip only if you don't want to use nmb
<CrakeHunter> how do i manually unmount my dvdrom ? and mount it again?
<ahave> jrib, ok. thanks. ... i only have 1G remaining for installs :O
<dreckslord> pici yes i had ubuntu installed but i mgiht crushed gdm so i just tryed something new :D
<dreckslord> pici what do you think can i do?
<oxigen> cafuego_: you are right! i have now problems with libtiff, but i know now where is the problem. hmm, how comes?
<lasse_> CrakeHunter, sudo mount  to list the mounted devices   then sudo umount /dev/<yourdvdrom>    then sudo mount /dev/<yourdvdrom>
<lisette> # j ./momomo
<cafuego_> oxigen: Dunno... unfinished update at some stage?
<lisette> vad skriva bjrn
<oxigen> cafuego_: hmm, maybe... thank you!
<cafuego_> np :-)
<oxigen> cafuego_: do you have some pubkey for your repository?
<cafuego_> oxigen: Yeah, check the front page of the site link, it's there
<CrakeHunter> lasse, thanks, it tells me "the device is busy"
<oxigen> cafuego_: ok, thanks
<cafuego_> or pull it from a keyserver
<Chicory> AIGLX v. GLX in Edgy using fglrx -- does it matter?
<frogzoo> Chicory: XGL for fglrx
<CrakeHunter> lasse, how do i force unmounting my drive?
* Chicory doesn't want to break fglrx, but the Beryl wiki is asking him to do so for AIGLX.
<Chicory> Ah, thanks frogzoo.
<lasse_> CrakeHunter, i was wondering about the same thing.
<CrakeHunter> ;)
<frogzoo> Chicory: also you may consider reading the docs...
<frogzoo> !beryl | Chicory
<ubotu> Chicory: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<chona> how can i run a c file?
* Chicory is doing so.
<chona> how can i run a c file?
<mackinac> c is source code
<lasse_> CrakeHunter, i guess the -f option would work
<hjmills> are there any known issues with the latest linux-restricted-modules and the atheros based wireless cards?
<lasse_> chona, youll have to compile it
<Night_Owl> ug
<chona> then after compiling?
<suguru_> I just went to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ as I was told and did a pastin.  I also did it in pastin.com or org  Sorry guys.  18 hrs fly plus all nite here Now must fly again
<chona> then after compiling wirth gcc?
<chona> then after compiling with gcc?
<CrakeHunter> lsse, yea thats the comman, however it still says: device is busy
<rexsum> you can execute it or link it
<chona> is it ./ ?
<lasse_> hjmills, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17/+bugs?field.tag=atheros ?
<chona> it says permission denied
<hjmills> thanks lasse_
<rexsum> gcc -o file.c file?
<Rossimo-work> is there any way I can disable ad-hoc networking with NetworkManager?
<chona> rexsum: then what?
<rexsum> then you have an executeable
<lasse_> CrakeHunter, im not sure.
<rexsum> might want to read the install file that came with it
<rexsum> or get prebuild programs if you dont know how to build
<lasse_> Night_Owl, how did the samba configuration go?
<Asl[a] n> how come i don't get any contents in the network folder- cripes. I was able to share files without a problem on samba. but not anymore.
<Asl[a] n> ok, i can see an icon which says 'windows network'.
<Asl[a] n> but nothing happens when I double click it
<lasse_> Asl[a] n, try  smb://<iptotheserveryouwanttoconnectto  in nautilus
<lasse_> Asl[a] n, *smb//<iptotheserver>
<Asl[a] n> lasse_, __GASP___. you're a life saver :)
<hjmills>  can network manager be set to auto connect to any open network if there are no known secured networks around?
<hjmills> and can it be set to run a script when it does so?
<Asl[a] n> lasse_, so how come it doesnt work like it used to? i used to be able to see the server on my network.
<Asl[a] n> not anymore though
<lasse_> Asl[a] n, you can mount it so you dont have to write the ip adress all the time.. http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-network-file-systems-nfssamba-in-ubuntu.html
<lasse_> Asl[a] n, im not sure
<Night_Owl> ug
<CheshireViking> hjmills, don't know how you would set it to do that, but my laptop connects automatically to an open network if there;s one available, not sure how it would react if it found 2 open networks in range though, presumably it'd connect to the last one it was connected to, or maybe just the first one it finds
<Night_Owl> I haven't a clue, lasse_
<lasse_> Night_Owl, whats the problem
<Night_Owl> I think I did it properly according to what you'd shown me
<Night_Owl> But I don't know how to get the two systems to be able to 'see' each other :/
<lasse_> Night_Owl, after you have edited the /etc/samba/smb.conf   youll have to restart samba to load the new config file
<Night_Owl> ok how do I restart it without rebooting the PC?
<Night_Owl> sorry I've never had a Linux box before :/
<lasse_> Night_Owl, the way you do that is   sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart    .   Then try to write smb://<iptoyourwindowsbox> in nautilus  or \\<iptotheubuntubox> in windows
<erUSUL> !seen albe84tr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen albe84tr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rexsum> !seen me?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen me? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frankzhao> hi, how to disconnect using pppoeconf?
<frankzhao> i want to disconnect ...
<Night_Owl> hmm.. how do I find my IP address for my Linux box? :/
<jfanaian_> ifconfig
<frankzhao> ipconfig, I think
<Zil_> frankzhao: sudo poff -a
<ahave> is there a terminal command to display system settings? i want to display info such as whether or not the system is 32bit or 64
<frankzhao> thanks a lot!
<Zil_> np
<Zil_> anybody have an idea for a PDF editor?
<frankzhao> where r u from, man?
<hjmills> frankzhao: ipconfig is for windows - ifconfig is the linux command
<jfanaian_> I'm having a problem with my ubuntu... I installed my ATI drivers last night and also apt said to do "apt-get autoremove" to remove ndiswrapper-common because supposedly it wasn't needed
<frankzhao> yes, u r right! it is cool to chat with everybody here!
<jfanaian_> Now when I boot normally it stops before the login screen and doesn't show anything but the typing "_" on the top left
<jfanaian_> And if I boot in recovery mode it stops after ndiswrapper loads
<chona> why can't i use this ./ ?
<jfanaian_> And it says "NET: Registered protocol family 17"
<jfanaian_> And it won't boot after that :(
<IdleOne> chona, what are you trying to use it for?
<chona> to run
<IdleOne> run what?
<bulmer> chona an equivalent to that is  source command
* faemir_ is away: killing stuff
<IdleOne> !away | faemir_
<ubotu> faemir_: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<chona> i already included a source command..it doesn't work on any command
<chona> like ./configure..and any other commands
<IdleOne> bulmer, doesnt chona need to install build-essential to be able to use ./configure and the such?
<chona> all i want is to run a file afetr compiling it.. i worked before, but now it doesn't
<jfanaian_> Is there an alternate way to boot other than recovery boot? When I try to boot in recovery mode it hangs
<Night_Owl> *sigh*
<Night_Owl> OK
<ahave> is there a terminal command to display info such as whether or not the system is 32bit or 64
<chona> i already installed build-essential
<chona> i already installed build-essential, its the latest..
<chona> i can compile with gcc but i can't run
<chona> i can compile with gcc but i can't run any
<Night_Owl> I can tell XP it has two different IP addresses, one for LAN and one for the Internet, using the same NIC. How do I do that for the other box?
<bulmer> chona  its like this  .  ./commandhere
<chona> yes, i've done thta...
<chona> yes, i've done that..
<chona> as i've said, it worked before..
<IdleOne> chona what did you compile?
<Night_Owl> I'm gonna log on from the Linux box.. be able to C&P from there should I need to
<Chicory> Argh!
<erUSUL> Night_Owl: use ethn:1 as the second iface of ethn (so you have two virtual nics in the same real nic)
<Chicory> Why is XGL being such a pain in the ass?  :s
<IdleOne> !ohmy | Chicory
<ubotu> Chicory: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Chicory> fglrx worked without any errors regarding DRI.
<pic__> heya ;] 
<erUSUL> Night_Owl: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/IP-Alias.html
<Chicory> Ah, sorry, IdleOne.
<IdleOne> NP
<Chicory> But, lo, xgl -- xgl is ... argh.  >: E
<IdleOne> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Chicory> Xgl is spitting out "missing DRI" errors all over the place!
<Chicory> But AIGLX is certainly no better!  D:
<IdleOne> Chicory, try #ubuntu-effects they might be able to help you
<NoEvidenZ> You know how you click on System > Administration > Networking?
<Chicory> I dunno, it was pretty dead a few minutes ago.
<IdleOne> Chicory, :/ hang out here I guess sooner or later someone will be able to help you
<glundberg> has anyone had a problem with ubuntu not rebooting completely?
<NoEvidenZ> I don't have Networking anymore. What packages do I need to download or reinstall or whatever to get it back?
<jfanaian_> Is there an alternate way to boot other than recovery boot? When I try to boot in recovery mode it hangs
<Chicory> Thanks, IdleOne.
<IdleOne> Chicory, NP sorry I cant help you more
<Chicory> Nah, I think I might be on to something in the Ubuntu Help Wiki.
<Nightscape> ah
<Nightscape> here I am
<IdleOne> heya Nightscape
* Nightscape == Night_Owl
<NoEvidenZ> Can anyone tell me how to get Networking back in the System > Administration menu?
<Nightscape> on Ubuntu box
<IdleOne> NoEvidenZ, Applications>Add/remove should be in there and you can add it back
<NoEvidenZ> What's it called?
<IdleOne> probably Networking
<NoEvidenZ> Heh, c'mon. It can't be that easy..
<IdleOne> why not :)
<NoEvidenZ> Because my problems never are. =o
<jfanaian_> Is there an alternate way to boot other than recovery boot? When I try to boot in recovery mode it hangs with the last message being "NET : Registered protocol family 17"
<NoEvidenZ> Well, maybe a few...
<IdleOne> NoEvidenZ, doesnt seem to be in there
<zyth> uhhh my sound has decided to randomly start cutting out for no apparent reason.  It's going, then it gets skippy, then it just turns right off.
<NoEvidenZ> IdleOne: Could you maybe look at the launcher on yours and tell me what it launches, so I can go hunt for that?
<IdleOne> NoEvidenZ, you can also install alacarte ( menu editor )
<mtyhome> hi all
<IdleOne> NoEvidenZ, app is called network-admin
<LjL> Edgy with the updated -11 kernel and updated nvidia drivers from lupine - X works, but it doesn't start at boot, i have to  sudo invoke-rc.d kdm start  manually. anybody else had this happening?
<IdleOne> hello mtyhome
<Night_Owl> Nightscape - url - http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/IP-Alias.html
<mtyhome> can you tell me a way to make networkmanager work with my prism3 wifi chipset?
<IdleOne> !wifi | mtyhome
<ubotu> mtyhome: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jfanaian_> Is there an alternate way to boot other than recovery boot? When I try to boot in recovery mode it hangs with the last message being "NET : Registered protocol family 17"
<NoEvidenZ> IdleOne: Thanks
<Hudso1> Anyone able to help me get Nvidia drivers installed and AIGLX working? I can't seem to get it to work
<IdleOne> NoEvidenZ, yup
<Nightscape> uggg
<Nightscape> this looks confusing :/
<IdleOne> Nightscape, what does?
<Jowi> jfanaian_, boot in recovery and press ctrl-c to interrupt the bootprocess when you feel you can
<Nightscape> This thing about aliasing IPs and NICs
<IdleOne> oh
<jfanaian_> Jowi: it does nothing if i do that, but if i press ctrl+alt+del it interrupts and goes right to the prompt but the whole drive is in read-only mode
<Qzr> Is it possible to get flash and java for amd64?
<IdleOne> !flash > Qzr
<IdleOne> !java > Qzr
<Nightscape> I'm guessing it's not possible to do that in a GUI?
<LjL> jfanaian_: well, you can remount it read-write with "mount / -o remount,rw"
<mtyhome> ok thx for the link, but does somebody use linux-wlan-ng drivers with nm??
<Qzr> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> Qzr: flash:no, java: dunno but i bet no
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Qzr> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jfanaian_> LjL: I will try that and see if it works
<Qzr> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<LjL> jfanaian_: i don't really know what the protocol family 17 message is about, however
<finalbeta> What software do I need to create a shoutcast server, or something that does the same, and allows me to schedule?
<jfanaian_> LjL: Cool, its working now :) Let me see if I can get it to boot normally by replacing the xorg.conf backup, because I think it has to do with me trying to install my ATI drivers
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys, I've been migrating my friend to linux now for about 1 week and there still remains a few big bugs that render him booting back into winxp "yuk" and the transition aint working as of yet
<rexsum> i sense a question
<LjL> !darkice > finalbeta    (finalbeta, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !icecast-server > finalbeta    (finalbeta, see the private message from Ubotu)
<finalbeta> thank you
<Night_Owl> "How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck would?"
<Night_Owl> :)
<apecat> how can i enable a full kernel message output view on bootup in ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> the radio streaming in linux is weird it plays for about 1 min or 2 then stops?? he has a 1.1mb connection and it works fine in windoze
<LjL> finalbeta: i don't know about scheduling, but i suppose that in the worst case, you could do with some shell script
<rexsum> crappy sound daemon/drivers?
<apecat> i've tried  # defoptions=quiet splash
<rexsum> dmesg will list it afterwards
<apecat> in grub's conf
<erUSUL> apecat: quit the quite boot option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rexsum> wasnt the tag nosplash ?
<Paddy_EIRE> rexsum, how would I check which are currently being used
<rexsum> probably esd in the process list
<apecat> hmm
<unop> LjL,  The IP Protocol #17 pertains to the UDP protocol. :)
<rexsum> kill it and then try to mpg123 directly to the sound device
<LjL> unop: ACK
<apecat> erUSUL: thanks
<unop> LjL,  ahh no, UDP doesnt not understand and use them :)
<Paddy_EIRE> rexsum, gonna note what I will do otherwise I maybe on this channel in his comp if i still cant solve it
<erUSUL> apecat: no problem
<LjL> unop: don't nitpick now :P
<unop> LjL,  AYN/ACK? :p
<Hudso1> Every time I try to use envy to install nvidia drivers I end up reinstalling ubuntu
<unop> SYN/ACK*
<Hudso1> anyone able to point in me a better direction
<erUSUL> !nvidia | Hudso1
<ubotu> Hudso1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[h] tony|afk> moin moin
<karthik> hi guys help needed in gcc...how to convert integer to string>???????/
<karthik> hi guys help needed in gcc...how to convert integer to string>???????/
<LjL> unop: well surely TCP isn't the only network protocol where ACK packets are used anyway :P
<LjL> !repeat  | karthik
<ubotu> karthik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Nightscape> ruh roh
<meuchu> bonjour les gens
<karthik> hi guys help needed in gcc...how to convert integer to string>???????/
<karthik> ok
<IdleOne> !fr | meuchu
<ubotu> meuchu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<LjL> karthik: this is an Ubuntu support channel, not a programming room... .P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Chicory> A HA!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Chicory> <3
<Chicory> http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<Chicory> Beryl+XGL on Edgy!
<Qzr> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<LjL> karthik: sprintf(string, "%d", integer)
<CrakeHunter> how do i create a symlink?
<LjL> CrakeHunter: ln -s target linkname
<LjL> CrakeHunter: man ln
<CrakeHunter> k thx
<unop> LjL,  indeed, but in terms of networking it's TCP that comes to mind as the one that relies of acknowldgements, connections, flow control, etc .. UDP is the "chilled out" cousin :)
<Nightscape> That URL I was given earlier (for IP aliasing) .. the first line I was given, I'm sure I typed right, and it came back saying can't read.. no such file or directory
<bulmer> how one would test an LPD services from running on a windows xp (printer parallel por attached); testit from linux side
<NoEvidenZ> IdleOne: No luck.
<jfanaian_> LjL: Its still not booting, I don't know what the problem is. Could it have to do with ndiswrapper-common? Aptitude said I should do a apt-get autoremove because that package wasn't being used. Could that cause it to hang?
* faemir_ is back (gone 00:25:13)
<Nightscape> the line about loading the module into the kernel
<LjL> jfanaian_, i don't really know. i would look at /etc/network/interfaces and disable any interface you aren't using. but i'm not even sure why i'm saying this - it's just as likely to be successful as any other random thing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !away > faemir_    (faemir_, see the private message from Ubotu)
* faemir_ was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please don't use public away messages)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jfanaian_> LjL: I'll see what I can do
<unop> bulmer,  are you sure it's not CIFS (like samba) thats not sharing the printer there?
<bulmer> unop: the LPD services is run on the xp
<LjL> jfanaian_: perhaps look at /var/log/messages and friends, and try to see exactly where the boot process stops (the message you mentioned might be deceiving)
<erUSUL> bulmer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<bulmer> unop: i just need to telnet to it or something to check the queue if it is getting the print jobs
<jfanaian_> LjL: I'll look in there as well. I just installed ndiswrapper-common to see if that is the problem because the message right before it is about ndiswrapper loading
<jfanaian_> LjL: Oh it was it!!!! It booted :)
<LjL> jfanaian_: cool
<jfanaian_> LjL: Now let me try normal boot
<CrakeHunter> and how do i delete copyprotected files?
<unop> bulmer,  if you were to be strict .. LPD is a unix thing not windows .. so if you said LPD on windows, i'd be inclined to think you were running it under cygwin/uwin
<Pici> unop: Or Windows Services for Unix
<bulmer> unop: they have an equivalent LPD services running on the windows xp
<unop> Pici,  or that yea
<Jowi> CrakeHunter, rm -f filename
<CrakeHunter> k thanks
<jfanaian_> LjL: Awesome, it all works perfect :)
<LjL> CrakeHunter: no file is "copyprotected". files can be marked as readable, writable or executable, for a given user -- and anyway, *deleting* a file pertains to the permission that the *directory* (and not just the file) has
<LjL> CrakeHunter: if the file is owned by root, delete it as root (though this begs the question, why would you delete a root owned file?)
<unop> bulmer,  well, i think you mean "Windows File and Printing Services"  .. so http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing.html
<bulmer> unop: actually I dont know how to test if one is running (LPD) on an Linux box..just do an lpstat?
<bulmer> unop: that could be it, File and print services
<CrakeHunter> ljl - im experimenting with cedega. i cannot just delete a file in there i need to go to console and get su rights
<unop> bulmer,  err yea, that link has a section i think to troubleshooting the windows print services
<marsswell> how do you  find a server in the software Alexandria?
<CrakeHunter> i assume there is no possibility to get sudo rights on the desktop without going to console
<CrakeHunter> this would speed things up
<rexsum> you need root if you cant su or sudo yeah
<rexsum> su prolly works though
<jfanaian_> Is there any other wifi manager other than the default Networking tool on ubuntu to manage multiple wifi networks easier?
<erUSUL> CrakeHunter: you can launch a 'gksudo nautilus'
<erUSUL> jfanaian_: network manager
<marsswell> how do you  find a server in the software Alexandria?
<CrakeHunter> a good!
<Farhan> I went to /etc/dgm/dgm.conf-custom and well I enabled allowroot=true but it doesn't work.
<array_> hi
<marsswell> how do you  find a server in the software Alexandria?
<IdleOne> !repeat | marsswell
<ubotu> marsswell: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<freezey> besides running an psaux how do i find what programs are running?
<marsswell> sorry
<faemir_> don't you just love ubotu ;)
<bulmer> CrakeHunter: try this  sudo su -
<Night_Owl> I'm lost :/
<fiXXXerMet> Could anyone help me set the hostname in ubuntu 6.10?  Everytime I do "hostname site.domain.tld", it changes back at reboot.  I even echo the address to /proc/sys/kernel/hostname
<jrib> fiXXXerMet: system > administration > networking
<fiXXXerMet> Server - no gui
<freezey> fiXXXerMet: it should be in /etc/
<jrib> fiXXXerMet: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts appropriately
<fiXXXerMet> Should /etc/hostname be the fqdn, or just the part before the first dot?
<freezey> fiXXXerMet: its just your computer name
<chrisjw_> join ##windows
<chrisjw_> oops
<chrisjw_> sorry
<chrisjw_> wine is screwing up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b BuckWild!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<fiXXXerMet> Mail?  or mail.domain.tld?  This is a mail server
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jfanaian_> erUSUL: I already have network-manager installed... how do I find it?
<buckwild> has anyone had any experience running two x servers?
<freezey> buckwild: yeah it crashes
<buckwild> I tried running twinview with my HDTV and my monitor
<Night_Owl> I looked at the mini howto for IP aliasing, but the first command I went to type in (to load the module) came back with an error a la 'file not found'
<buckwild> but the problem is that my monitor isn't widescreen, and my HDTV is
<buckwild> so my HDTV I think will constantly be forced into a non-widescreen resolution (aka cutting off some of the screen)
<freezey> buckwild: are you trying to get the dual monitor affect?
<buckwild> freezey: exactly
<buckwild> freezey: I don't really care if both monitors are tied together, I'd like to eventually run mythTV on my TV and other stuff on my computer
<erUSUL> jfanaian_: run nm-applet
<freezey> buckwild: how i have it is i have 2 monitors that are identical
<erUSUL> !nm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<freezey> buckwild: you can do that but ur mythTV would be running through a diff card
<buckwild> freezey: why a different card?
<freezey> buckwild: or my apologies that dam wingo tv card
<freezey> buckwild: i had this setup before
<freezey> buckwild: i just cant remember how i had mythTV going
<buckwild> my problem right now is getting the HDTV to pop up at a resolution that makes sense
<buckwild> I don't think twinview works with one regular resolution monitor and one 16:9 resolution monitor
<freezey> buckwild: yeah if you run 2 sessions of X server its going to crash
<buckwild> I've gotten both to have a picture at the same time, but both monitors were in a regular monitor resolution, and the HDTV wasn't showing all of the screen due to that
<therapy> anyone had problems on logout with ati cards and fglrx drivers?
<freezey> hhmm
<buckwild> isn't there a way to run two different X servers, one per monitor?
<buckwild> is that possible?
<freezey> yeah buckwild: no
<buckwild> no?
<freezey> buckwild: i have tried to run 2 xservers
<freezey> buckwild: and it has crashed on me and i had to rebuild xorg
<buckwild> hmm
<buckwild> what would you suggest then?
<portahex> my feisty desktop is no longer booting, following the last round of updates. it begins to boot, shows some unexpected messages ("init: 1: cannot open /dev/root" and output from "modprobe -h" and "busybox" amongst other things). it then stalls completely around the usb device detection stage
<buckwild> xinerama?
<buckwild> twinview I don't think will work
<buckwild> I think both monitors have to have the same aspect ratio
<buckwild> and I don't wanna buy a 16:10 monitor just to get it to work right
<buckwild> I think the problem with twinview is that it wants the added resolutions to equal a 16:9 or 4:3 ratio when they aren't going to when you combine a 4:3 and a 16:9 display together
<freezey> buckwild: yeah buck i am not sure i personally have 2 identical monitors running... so i dont know any other way to do it... but i know running 2 sessions of X does not work.. but maybe their is some way you can do it with editing the xorg.conf
<freezey> buckwild: i would say google it... or even post a question on ... http://www.linuxquestions.org
<jrib> portahex: #ubutnu+1 for feisty
<dave> buckwiled, i got two different xservers running by editing my /etc/X11/xorg.conf (make sure u backup first) so that it was setup for extended desktop over two monitors using xinerama, then deleting the "leftof" part in the serveroptions at the bottom
<jfanaian_> Oh god, now my wireless interface won't show up even though it shows in ndiswrapper -l as present :(
<nofxx> hi.. my pppoe connection drops in ubuntu.. and  I need to restart the modem to make it work!! it wasnt happening in xubuntu..... any idea???
<freezey> dave: thats not two different xservers running tho... thats just using dual monitors isnt it?
<freezey> dave: so what your saying is you have 2 entirely different desktop enviroments?
<buckwild> what I've read of xinerama is that you can't set resolutions on either monitor, is that true
<facugaich> I want to upgrade the kernel but it tells me its not authenticated, what's going on? (Dapper)
<buckwild> I think that honestly I'll have to hardcode the resolution for the HDTV in because I don't think it'll detect it
<array_> Can someone help me? I tried to install xchat by tarball so I got a new icon 'XChat IRC' in applications/internet menu, but it doesn't work 'child process execution failed'... then I installed xchat-gnome using apt-get and it's ok but I want to uninstall the other xchat
<buckwild> when I run it with just the HDTV it puts it in a standard desktop resolution
<samalex> Hey guys.  I had been running Ubuntu 6.10 but installed KDE as that's what I prefer to use over Gnome.  This morning the HD in this box died so I replaced it but installed Kubuntu instead.  Though it's still KDE, it looks quite different.  For example, the fonts just don't look right as commas and periods look almost the same.  Also many apps, like synaptic, aren't there.  I'm installing these one by one, but just curious.
<freezey> array_: sudo apt-get install xchat
<array_> freezey: I need to uninstall it
<freezey> array_: sudo apt-get remove xchat
<freezey> lol
<array_> oh, thanks :)
<nofxx> hi.. my pppoe connection drops in ubuntu 6.10.. and  I need to restart the modem to make it work!! it wasnt happening in xubuntu 6.10 too..... any idea???
<jfanaian_> I'm having a problem now. Ndiswrapper is showing my wireless card as present, but it won't show up in iwconfig or ifconfig
<array_> freezey: it says xchat is not installed so it shouldn't be removed
<nofxx> jfanaian_: ifconfig ra0 up ?
<nofxx> or iwconfig... i dunno...
<jfanaian_> nofxx: I don't have a device named ra0
<Quintin_> I keep getting "Your session has been saved." when I click power button to power off.  then it doesn't power off, but keeps running
<jfanaian_> nofxx: ifconfig -a only shows eth0, lo and sit0
<Quintin_> I don't want any "session" crap anywhere
<nofxx> jfanaian_: humm... it gives that name on my laptop...
<jfanaian_> nofxx: We can have different interface names :)
<Quintin_> any ideas ?
<jfanaian_> nofxx: Mine's usually named wlan0
<nofxx> jfanaian_: yup.. sure.... try sit0 up
<Night_Owl> meh
<Night_Owl> I'll pop by tomorrow
<Night_Owl> hopefully someone can help me then :)
<gary> I'm having problems with the internet on my PC.  It is very very slow.  I'm on a local network, and the other computers seem fine, but mine is slow for some reason.  can anyone help me with commands that will help me try to find a reason why this is happening.  I think I have a 100mbps network card
<nofxx> jfanaian_: i guess is the chipset... i've got a ralink....
<jfanaian_> nofxx: Probably heh
<Pici> !ipv6 | gary, take a look at this, it should speed up your network browsing
<ubotu> gary, take a look at this, it should speed up your network browsing: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Quintin_> gary: disable ipv6
<Nino> re
<Quintin_> re
<Pici> re?
<Quintin_> Pici: noob
<Pici> pft
<freezey> is anybody familiar with postfix and sympa?
<gary> ubotu: Quintin_ thanks, I'll try to do that now
<buckwild> anyone have any experience using even an HDTV in ubuntu
<buckwild> getting the correct resolution to show up?
<Nino> sorry, i'm french, i'm have error on open channel
<Nino> bybye
<Quintin_> Nino: bie
<gap-closer> chriz
<jfanaian_> My wireless was working before, but now it isn't showing up with either iwconfig or ifconfig even though in ndiswrapper it shows it as present
<gary> Sorry, quick question, how do I tell if I am using dapper, breezy, etc??
<jrib> !version | gary
<ubotu> gary: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<alephant> Hi all...
<alephant> ...Is the Mozilla Quality Feedback Agent (AKA Talkback) enabled in the Firefox package in Edgy?
<[gijoework] > gary: cat /etc/*-release
<array_> Do someone knows how to make the terminal complete a filename while we're typing it? (e.g.: if there is a file called 'file1' in current directory I just type 'fi' and then press TAB)
<ithaycu> Hello
<gary> Thank You!
<gary> restarting to disable IPv6
<gary> exit
<ithaycu> Can anyone give me some advice on tracking down the cause of unexpected machine shutdowns?
<jrib> array_: what shell
<erUSUL> ithaycu: check the varius logs in /var/log/
<alephant> Anybody?  Talkback / Moz Quality Feedback Agent in Ubuntu Firefox build?
<jfanaian_> My wireless was working before, but now it isn't showing up with either iwconfig or ifconfig even though in ndiswrapper it shows it as present
<array_> jrib: the terminal under 'applications/accessories' menu
<array_> bash i guess
<chrisjw_> hi is there any reason why i can't use tahoma with
<chrisjw_> amsn
<[gijoework] > array_: export PATH=.:"${PATH}"
<ithaycu> erUSUL: Thx, I'll check the logs. I know the shutdowns are non-graceful
<jfanaian_> chrisjw_: Try doing "sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts"
<jfanaian_> chrisjw_: That will install the Microsoft TrueType core fonts
<array_> thanks [gijoework] , will this work after my next reboot?
<chrisjw_> i have done all of that
<Benjiboy0784> hi... i really need some assistance on installing ubuntu 6.10
<chrisjw_> tahoma isn't part of that anyway
<chrisjw_> i've already installed tahoma
<[gijoework] > array_: No, but add it to your ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile
<chrisjw_> my problem is, amsn can't see it in the font list
<chrisjw_> every other application seems to eb able to
<jrib> array_: bind '"\t":menu-complete'    it seems
<chrisjw_> gaim, open office, vIRC, xchat
<array_> [gijoework] : is there a way to make it works with folders as well?
<jfanaian_> chrisjw_: Does MSN rune nativetly on ubuntu? Or are you running it through wine or similar?
<jfanaian_> natively*
<gary> I
<jrib> array_: see "cycling set-up" http://www.ukuug.org/events/linux2003/papers/bash_tips/
<chrisjw_> i'm using aMSN it was a debian package
<[gijoework] > array_: it should work with folders as well, it does here anyway. You just have to type in enough characters to make a match.
<array_> jrib: thanks, perfect, it's what I was looking for
<chrisjw_> I am emulating mIRC at the moment using WINE
<chrisjw_> that's even using tahoma!
<chrisjw_> i just don't see why the damn application won't
<gary> I've disabled ipv6 now, and restarted the computer.  However the internet still seems slightly slow.  Again, I believe the other computers on the network are browsing quite a bit faster than I am.  The command: ip a | grep inet6 returns nothing, so it seems it is turned off
<variant> chrisjw_: thats not somthing most people would admit to
<chrisjw_> let me use tahoma, im using verdana right now
<chrisjw_> thats ok im not bothered i like what i like
<chrisjw_> and i like tahoma :(
<chrisjw_> any ideas?
<variant> nope
<chrisjw_> :(
<yeniklasor> hi, is here anyone was worked Internet Explorer on linux? Some websites requed I.E
<jfanaian_> My wireless was working before, but now it isn't showing up with either iwconfig or ifconfig even though in ndiswrapper it shows it as present
<yeniklasor> wine for example
<variant> chrisjw_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-82318.html
<ithaycu> yenkilasor: You'll probably find that most ppl stop using thos sites.
<variant> yeniklasor: yes, there is a very nice script that will install it for you flawlessly with flash as well
<nofxx> yeniklasor: there is a neat plugin for firefox... you change the name of it for the sites...
<ithaycu> yenkilasor: I know I do
<nofxx> so the site thinks its IE and you get it.. xD
<variant> yeniklasor: I will get you the link
<yeniklasor> ok
<IdleOne> yeniklasor, if the site isnt firefox friendly then you can email the webmaster and tell them to ge with the times or start using a different website
<variant> yeniklasor: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page it installs ie6
<jfanaian_> My wireless was working before, but now it isn't showing up with either iwconfig or ifconfig even though in ndiswrapper it shows it as present
<yeniklasor> ok I'm checking
<nofxx> IdleOne:  that site will be in my blacklist too...  f*** ie only sites
<HymnToLife> jfanaian_, does ndiswrapper appear in lsmod ?
<nofxx> the worst is this detection thing... without a "let me in anyways"
<Benjiboy0784> can anyone help me.....?
<nofxx> this firefox addon fixs this... you can change your browser name to opera, ie... anything
<variant> yeniklasor: obviously you can improve firefox site compatibility by making sure you ahve all the relevent plugins and fonts installed, as somone else mentioned there is a plugin for firefox that makes it pretend to be ie as well. this fixes 99% of the sites that "require" internet exploiter
<bulmer> jfanaian_:  look under /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf  and see if your interface is there
<jfanaian_> HymnToLife: Ndiswrapper does show up in lsmod
<HymnToLife> Benjiboy0784, you'll need to ask something a bit more precise
<jfanaian_> bulmer: the file is empty
<yeniklasor> variant : thanks for solve thanks
<HymnToLife> jfanaian_, and ndiswrapper -l says "driver installed, hardware present" but iwconfig shows nothing ?
<variant> yeniklasor: np
<HymnToLife> that's definitely weird :/
<jfanaian_> bulmer: oh its a dir
<bulmer> jfanaian_: this means the kernel never detected any  of your networking stuff
<Benjiboy0784> im trying to install ubuntu but it stops and wont go any further.....
<jfanaian_> HymnToLife: Yeah, thats correct
<variant> yeniklasor: it does a very good job of installing ie.. but it wont run quite the same as it does on windows
<jfanaian_> bulmer: in ipv4/conf it has all, default, and lo
<HymnToLife> Benjiboy0784, what is the last thing you see and what does it do exactly after that ?
<IdleOne> Benjiboy0784, you need to be alot more specific
<bulmer> jfanaian_: what are listed there? be precise now.
<yeniklasor> yes but some sites dont look good with firefox
<jfanaian_> bulmer: Three directories, all, default, lo... each with a bucnh fo files like accept_redirects, accept_source_route, arp_accept, etc.
<Benjiboy0784> i just get a flashing line on the screen... thats what it sits at...
<jfanaian_> bulmer: Each seem to have the same files
<yeniklasor> I wanted it for this ;)
<HymnToLife> Benjiboy0784, try an !alternate CD
<IdleOne> !alternate | Benjiboy0784
<ubotu> Benjiboy0784: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<jfanaian_> bulmer: If I do lshw the wireless card does show up but it says "UNCLAIMED" for it
<HymnToLife> the Live CD's installation thingie can still be quite buggy sometimes
<bulmer> jfanaian_: that just shows you dont have a nic recognized..it would have something like eth0 or wlan0
<aarohi> which program can i use to make animated gifs?
<jfanaian_> bulmer: my eth0 is working fine... i'm using it and i can browse the internet
<variant> aarohi: gimp
<HymnToLife> aarohi, !gimp
<HymnToLife> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<aarohi> variant, i have gimp. what am i looking for in there?
<bulmer> jfanaian_: i asked you to be precise when listing whats on that directory, you didnt mention eth0
<HymnToLife> aarohi, you need to make layers on your image
<aarohi> after that? save as animated gif?
<MagicRabbit> Hello everybody! I think I want to kill my Laptop, lol... I might just be being thick though. Anyone know much about Wireless networks - newbie level?
<jfanaian_> bulmer: It doesn't have eth0 in there... I told you everything that is in there
<IdleOne> !wifi | MagicRabbit
<ubotu> MagicRabbit: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HymnToLife> aarohi, yes, when you'll save a multi-layered image as GIF, you'll have the option to save it as animation
<variant> aarohi: you need the gimp animation program afaik.. not done it in  along time
<bulmer> jfanaian_: and your eth0 is working you say?
<HymnToLife> with each layer being a frame of the animated gif of course
<jfanaian_> bulmer: Yup
<jfanaia1> bulmer: This is jfanaian_, connected from my ubuntu machine
<bulmer> jfanaian_: that is really odd..all has to show up under /proc
<variant> aarohi: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Advanced_Animations/
<jfanaia1> bulmer: oh wait... eth0 is showing up now
<jfanaia1> bulmer: It showed up after i did dhclient eth0 haha, sorry :(
<bulmer> jfanaian_: it should, thats the only it will work
<MagicRabbit> Thanks - just re-reading to check I haven't missed anything.
<variant> aarohi: it's not exactly excellent but it's the only one i know of (there are likly more because it's not somehting I do)
<michaelpo> why i cant play vcd in linuxmint? i can play dvd..
<jfanaian_> bulmer: Yeah sorry about that =\... I didn't have it loaded, I had to get an IP first and now its showing up, but my wlan0 is not showing up
<variant> michaelpo: why are you asking about linuxmint here?
<bulmer> jfanaia1: thats the trick, to get the kernel to include your wifi into that dir and all its supporting files
<michaelpo> it's based on ubuntu... i had the same problem with ubuntu before...
<michaelpo> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> michaelpo: so go ask in linuxmint's irc channels or forums
<jfanaian_> bulmer: Well, how would I go about that?
<bulmer> jfanaia1: you may have to look into /etc/init.d/networking and figure out how this scripts enable interfaces
<jfanaian_> bulmer: Oh... Okay I will try to see what I can find
<IdleOne> michaelpo, you probably need to install dvd codecs. check the forums for linuxmint. I dont know about linuxmint sorry
<bulmer> jfaniian a lil difficult but..
<michaelpo> ok
<michaelpo> i will reread ubuntu manual
<michaelpo> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<michaelpo> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michaelpo> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Benjiboy0784> rite... a bit more info on what it stops at....... [429.269557]  Kernel panic - Not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (8,1)
<HymnToLife> Benjiboy0784, custom kernel ?
<IdleOne> michaelpo, type /server irc.spotchat.org then /join #linuxmint.com
<Benjiboy0784> no... i went into the help on the install and typed Boot: live acpi=off
<jfanaian_> bulmer: So what you're saying is that I should try to figure out how this script loads an interface and try to manually load wlan0?
<Sisodiya> hi
<MagicRabbit> Ok - have read wireless. My wireless card is coming up as eth1 and wont let me do ifconfig stuff - says "SET failed on device eth1: Operation not permitted"
<bulmer> jfanaian if you must ..do what it takes
<HymnToLife> MagicRabbit, what kind of card is it ?
<HymnToLife> you most likely need a firmware for it
<MagicRabbit> It's one built into a Dell Inspiron 2200 - coming up as a Broadcom 4318
<infidel_> anyone have a suggestion for an icon editor
<Benjiboy0784> does it matter that im trying to install ubuntu on a seoerate partition?
<IdleOne> Benjiboy0784, it shouldnt
<IdleOne> !dualboot | Benjiboy0784
<ubotu> Benjiboy0784: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<infidel_> !icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michaelpo> idle
<atari_> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<IdleOne> infidel_, search for icon editor in Synaptic
<IdleOne> michaelpo, yes?
<IdleOne> michaelpo, please enter my whole nick so I can see when you are talking to me :)
<infidel_> IdleOne, thankls
<infidel_> IdleOne, thanks
<IdleOne> infidel_, you find it already?
<IdleOne> later folks
<geemy> bye
<likwidtek> so what's the difference between the "add and remove program" and synaptic
<unska_> how can i enable global quickbuttons on totem?
<MagicRabbit> I can see my card in the Network Configure but it always says diconnected. Is there a "Connect" button I'm overlooking?
<ithaycu> How do I keep from having to reinstall the Nvidia binary driver everytime I reboot?
<unska_> they work while totem is focused only
<infidel_> IdleOne, yeah mini gimp
<arphetic> Hi dudes, im getting anoyed by the retarded error message again which I cant remove :<
<Eldox> hey
<infidel_> IdleOne, yeah babygimp
<gumpish> Grrr... My desktop is 1600x1200 but my screen isn't. (If I move my mouse to the edge it scrolls.) What gives?
<MagicRabbit> HymnToLife - How do I check if I have firmware installed... I thought firmware was on the card itself - if this basically drivers under Linux?
<Eldox> anyone knows about a partition recovery program, i need to recover two documents from a NTFS partition. i would be very great full :D
<ganda1f`> anyone know why wine apps don't see my printer ?
<ganda1f`> all the docs say it should automatically add cups printers, but it's never worked for me
<gumpish> Eldox:  TestDisk and PhotoRec are free software and worth a try.
<Kyral> Eldox: Try the SystemRescue LiveCD
<Eldox> tnx, i'll try testdisk :)
<Baronvonbarbeque> ok, i have just installed, trying to get ubuntu to recognize my cd drive. any advice?
<bulmer> Baronvonbarbeque: did you use a cdrom to install?
<Baronvonbarbeque> yes i did.
<Baronvonbarbeque> now i see a few things but no cd-drive.
<bulmer> try   dmesg | grep cd
<bulmer> anything shows up as cd?
<Yaseax> hello :)
<Baronvonbarbeque> ok, i have just installed the first linux os ever, and i have had it running for 5 min.
<bulmer> Baronvonbarbeque: is it okay if I ask you to then browse through the very helpful tutorial on linux? lots of them around
<ahave> !xbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ahave> could someone tell/link me to what xbuntu is?
<Baronvonbarbeque> ok, i found it in the device manager. i may be new to linux but i am far from new to computers
<Kaso> ubuntu just died on me, grub failed with error 17 and now i'm on the LiveCD and i can't mount my root Partition, i wonder if anyone has any ideas?
<Baronvonbarbeque> ok, here is the next idiot question. the button for my cd-drive is also broken is there any way i can get the computer to eject via command?
<seraphim> sudo eject
<seraphim> or right-klick the symbol on the desktop and choose eject
<Benjiboy0784> how can i specify what partition i want to install ubuntu on?
<seraphim> Benjiboy0784: the installer asks you ;)
<Baronvonbarbeque> haha
<slight> does anyone know if there's any way to hack networkmanager to connect on  boot? i need to mount an NFS homedir over WPA protected wifi...
<JaMiNkLe-> how do i restart networking
<Benjiboy0784> seraphim: its not letting me get that far
<bulmer> Baronvonbarbeque: type the command eject
<slight> JaMiNkLe-, "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<slight> kameron, in terminal
<JaMiNkLe-> sweet thanks
<slight> er, JaMiNkLe- rather :)
<noelferreira> how can i open a .fdf file in edgy? urgent help
<slight> what is is noelferreira ?
<aarohi> ty variant
<JDStone> noelferreira: what's an fdf file?
<noelferreira> extension of pdf i guess slight
<JDStone> ahh
<noelferreira> something to fill forms
<slight> i'm not sure you can then
<slight> oh
<noelferreira> i should
<JDStone> try using Preview
<ahave> can someone better describe the diff between xbuntu and ubuntu?
<noelferreira> i won't install windows in order to open it
<soundray> Please help me figure out this USB mass storage device -- it shows up in the device manager with two partitions, but there are no disk device names. What can I do?
<slight> noelferreira, try installing acrobat reader
<rexsum> xubuntu uses a lighter windowmanager
<seraphim> ahave: xubuntu uses xfce, ubuntu uses gnome as desktop-manager
<rexsum> and lighter desktop stuff
<rexsum> things
<noelferreira> ubuntu acrobat reader?
<CrakeHunter> im searching for java support in my firefox. do i need to install it manually or is there a java package in synaptic?
<noelferreira> lol
<ahave> so it would be better fit for an mp3 server?
<mthaddon> ahave: Xubuntu uses XFCE as the default window manager (more lightweight, less features) while Ubuntu uses Gnome
<ahave> or would ubutnu-server
<JDStone> ahave: use ubuntu server
<JDStone> if you don't need a gui
<JDStone> gotta get ready for work
<ahave> alright, thanks everyone
<Kaso> my ubuntu just died on me, grub failed with error 17 and now i'm on the LiveCD and i can't mount my root Partition, i wonder if anyone has any ideas?
<CrakeHunter> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<soundray> noelferreira: what are you lol'ing about?
<Slaughterer> hi, i need help
<noelferreira> acrobat reader
<CrakeHunter> heh how cool is that
<noelferreira> soundray:
<soundray> noelferreira: what about it?
<Slaughterer> Ubuntu doesn't seem to mount my SATA NTFS HDD
<Slaughterer> it shows up in the Device manager, but not under Computer
<noelferreira> there's no acrobat reader for linux systems
<ahmaru2> hey guy... how to get rid of firefox... i tryed to remove it but then error 127 occured
<soundray> noelferreira: you are wrong
<soundray> !acroread | noelferreira
<ubotu> noelferreira: acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.9-0.0.ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 22375 kB, installed size 54700 kB (Only available for i386)
<JaMiNkLe-> does ubuntu come with a vnc installed
<soundray> JaMiNkLe-: yes, you can share the main desktop by default (System-Preferences-Remote Desktop)
<noelferreira> edgy won't use it anymore
<noelferreira> i don't have that package
<atomiku-linux> How can I get Enemy Territory to use a different sound device like AOSS so I can have sound on ET and XMMS?
<CrakeHunter> uh just tried to install java from the repositories... and i got this: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<soundray> noelferreira: you have to enable multiverse and you have to be on i386
<soundray> noelferreira: and let me point out that your reaction to slight's advice was incredibly rude
<noelferreira> ah ok
<ahmaru2> hey guy... how to get rid of firefox... i tryed to remove it but then error 127 occured
<noelferreira> i'm in amd64
<noelferreira> that's it
<noelferreira> sorry
<bulmer> CrakeHunter:  E:  ? you're in windows?
<CrakeHunter> heh, no!
<CrakeHunter> ubuntu :D
<soundray> noelferreira: the forums have advice on how to install acroread32 on amd64. Look for user Kilz.
<CrakeHunter> dunno E: is for error i guess
<Slaughterer> soundray: could you please help me
<Slaughterer> ?
<ahmaru2> nobody knows about this bastard error 127
<soundray> Slaughterer: only if it's quick, have to pick up the wife ;)
<Slaughterer> can i PVT you ?
<soundray> Slaughterer: oh, I see. Try 'sudo fdisk -l' and see if your NTFS partition is listed
<soundray> Slaughterer: if it is, follow ubotu:
<soundray> !ntfs | Slaughterer
<ubotu> Slaughterer: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<deft> hello
<soundray> Slaughterer: if it isn't, then you have the problem that I came here to ask about.
<atari_> !netgear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netgear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Slaughterer: hope that helps, really have to go now.
<bulmer> CrakeHunter:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Slaughterer> k thanx :)
<atari_> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atari_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Slaughterer> ubotu: it is not a partition, it is another hard drive
<deft> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Slaughterer> using 'sudo fdisk -l' displays the hard drive
<Slaughterer> but i'm unable to see it under computer
<ahmaru2> ubotu can you help me again? about this error 127
<CrakeHunter> thx, unfortunately my java-crossword riddle, still doesnt load, after installing the java-plugin package
<Kaso> the filesystem on my root partition seems to have become damaged, is there anything i can do other than format and reinstall ?
<furryballs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2149854#post2149854
<seraphim> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<atomiku-linux> How can I get Enemy Territory to use a different sound device like AOSS so I can have ET and XMMS both playing sound at the same time?
<vasco> hi
<dsquare> what is the best game for ubuntu dapper drake 6.06????
<Cryoniq> Oh great.. todays update for 6.10 messed up beryl for me. Cant move windows at all grabbing them, no icons in corners to maximize or minimize them etc.. anyone else experienced this problem?
<vasco> i've just installed ubuntu
<seraphim> dsquare: supertux! ;D
<atomiku-linux> dsquare: Enemy Territory
<dsquare> cool vasco are you excited?!!?
<GaiaX11> How long will i get updates for dapper? Because I am still getting it :-)
<vasco> but i,ve the following problem: when 1 boot form hdd, sound doesn't work
<dsquare> lol ok ill check them out.
<ahmaru2> nobody can help me about this firefox thing?
<HymnToLife> GaiaX11, 3 years
<seraphim> dsquare: nexuiz is cool too
<vasco> when i'm booting from cdrom, sound just works
<ahmaru2> because if i can not remove it I can not install epiphany neather
<jfanaia1> ahmaru2: What method are you using to remove?
<GaiaX11> HymnToLife: :-)
<ahmaru2> because if i can not remove it I can not install epiphany neather
<padlefot> cheers, I some help, I'm using ubuntu for six computers at a sporting event, so people can see the scores from the games on my website. Whats the best way of restricting the OS/Internet to just one web-area??
<ahmaru2> come on!
<padlefot> *need
<vasco> i've used freebsd for 1.5 year, but i'm impressed by the neat gnome stuff
<vasco> and synaptic is great
<jfanaia1> ahmaru2: What method are you using to remove firefox?
<vasco> but when my sound wouldn't work, i'll switch back to freebsd
<padlefot> any way of making restrictions on internet use, in say Firefox?
<JaMiNkLe-> ok my resolution is 1680x1050 and the refresh rate is 60 :\ i cant change any of them and my screen if flickering like crazy any idea how i can get the rez down?
<vasco> i'm using a ich4 soundzut
<ahmaru2> jfanaial from upgrade manager
<noodles12> using anjuta 2.0.2, 1) how do u make teh automake plugin active all the time? i have to reselect it everytime i start anjuta?
<ahmaru2> and the resolution uo? my prob too
<variant> padlefot: use a firewall, i reccomend firestarter
<ahmaru2> and the resolution up? my prob too
<ahmaru2> JFANAIAL from upgrade manager
<variant> padlefot: and close all ports by default, then open http port only and only allow it to the ip address of the website you wish to be accesable
<ahmaru2> JFANAIAL anyother method?
<jfanaia1> ahmaru2: try apt-get remove firefox on the terminal
<ahmaru2> ok
<jfanaia1> ahmaru2: You'll have to be patient with me, I'm at work and trying to type so I can't look at this window all that often
<variant> padlefot: did you see my comment?
<ahmaru2> jfanaial... dont warry thanks because you can help me
<jfanaia1> ahmaru2: Did apt-get remove work?
<JaMiNkLe-> my resolution is 1680x1050 and the refresh rate is 60 i cant change any of them and my screen if flickering
<ahmaru2> jafanaial: E: Impossibile aprire il file di lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<ahmaru2> E: Impossibile creare un lock sulla directory di list
<unop> vasco,  what did you make of debian/ubuntu after the switch over from BSD? is it daunting? is it easy? are you totally lost? are you comfortable? etc
<ahmaru2> jfanaial. no
<jfanaia1> ahmaru2: Use sudo apt-get remove firefox
<unop> vasco,  I've just got a spare machine to play with and put fbsd6.2 on it, and i'm hopelessly lost :)
<jfanaia1> ahmaru2: You'll have to type in your password as well
<ahave> does ubuntu come with a bittorrent manger that has a command line interface, ie able to be used on a server?
<zyth> unop, the freebsd handbook = the best thing ever.
<unop> zyth,  yea but it doesnt encompass everything -- especially what i need for the puddle i am in at the time :)
<Baronvonbarbeque> ok, looks like i need to find a pluggin to get my mp3's to work. any advice?
<ahave> Baronvonbarbeque, xmms
<unop> !w32codecs | Baronvonbarbeque
<ubotu> Baronvonbarbeque: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<unop> !mp3 | Baronvonbarbeque
<ubotu> Baronvonbarbeque: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vasco> unop, i'm a bit loss, my sound is'nt working anymore
<unop> vasco, would you happen to have multiple sound cards -- one onboard maybe?
<ahmaru2> jfanaial i did it but didnt work: ahmaru2@devrim:~$ sudo apt-get remove firefox
<ahmaru2> Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto
<ahmaru2> Generazione dell'albero delle dipendenze in corso... Fatto
<ahmaru2> Il pacchetto firefox non  installato, quindi non  stato rimosso
<ahmaru2>  consigliabile eseguire 'apt-get -f install' per correggere questi problemi:
<ahmaru2> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<ahmaru2>   mozilla-firefox-locale-it: Dipende: firefox ma non sta per essere installato oppure
<ahmaru2>                                       language-support-it ma non sta per essere installato
<ahmaru2> E: Dipendenze non soddisfatte. Provare 'apt-get -f install' senza pacchetti (o specificare una soluzione).
<ahmaru2> ahmaru2@devrim:~$ apt-get remove firefox
<padlefot> cheers, I need some help, I'm using ubuntu for six computers at a sporting event, so people can see the scores from the games on my website. Whats the best way of restricting the OS/Internet to just one web-area??
<ahmaru2> E: Impossibile aprire il file di lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<ahmaru2> E: Impossibile creare un lock sulla directory di list
<unop> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Enselic``> Does anyone know of a laptop brand with good linux compability?
<vasco> unop,oneboard stuff ac97, ich4 driver
<padlefot> any way of making restrictions for internet use in firefox? say to only one specific web area? Im using Firefox with Ubuntu Linux
<unop> vasco,  use the asoundconf utility -- i think asoundconf list
<Lunar_Lamp> Enselic``, IBM traditionally does. System76 sells laptops with linux preinstalled./
<Dr_willis> padlefot,   you could set up iptables rules, or check out some of the koisk mode plugins i guess
<Cryoniq> Anyone with beryl where windows after last updates arent able to be moved, and no themes?
<Dr_willis> padlefot,  or your own dns server/ or proxy
<noelferreira> i people. how can i open a .fdf file with evince?
<LjL> !beryl > Cryoniq    (Cryoniq, see the private message from Ubotu)
<infidel_> padlefot, you could use a proxy server and just allow that url
<seraphim> padlefot: i would set up a router with shorewall
<JaMiNkLe-> how can i force a resolution
<ewaloe> hi people
<Lunar_Lamp> Enselic``, there's several places on the internet that will sell laptops with linux pre-installed.
<Enselic``> Lunar_Lamp: I'm not looking for preinstalled ones, just those with good drivers etc
<Enselic``> Lunar_Lamp: the one I have now is not very good
<padlefot> Dr_willis, infidel_; would it be hard to configure a proxy server? I have some network experience..
<atomiku-linux> How can I get Enemy Territory to use a different sound device like AOSS so I can have ET and XMMS both playing sound at the same time?
<oxigen> http://masterplanthemovie.com
<Dr_willis> padlefot,  proberly not. :)  but it depends on how locked down/paranoid you want to be i guess.
<infidel_> padlefot, it's not hard to setup
<vasco> unop, hmm, sound was muted :(, i'll reboot my machine without noapci
<vasco> brb
<Lunar_Lamp> Enselic``, well, IBM would be a good place to start looking though http://www.linux-laptop.net/ might be a place to look for compatibility of a model you like.
<padlefot> Dr_willis; hehe.. im not sure yet
<Dr_willis> atomiku-linux,  check the command line optionms for the game.. its so old. it may not have many sound options
<Lunar_Lamp> Enselic``, or here: http://www.linux.org/hardware/laptop.html
<padlefot> infidel_: tips&tricks?
<padlefot> should i use Ubuntu, or would XP be easier?
<padlefot> i have a ton of old computers donated to me
<atomiku-linux> Dr_willis: i dont believe it does.
<infidel_> padlefot, i would use linux, i'm assuming that all the pc's are networked together right?
<felicia5> www.exotic-chat.nl gratis   www.exotic-chat.nl gratis   www.exotic-chat.nl gratis   www.exotic-chat.nl gratis   www.exotic-chat.nl gratis   www.exotic-chat.nl gratis  www.exotic-chat.nl gratis   www.exotic-chat.nl gratis  www.exotic-chat.nl gratis
<deft> im upgrading to the 6.10 now.. wish me luck
<Enselic``> Lunar_Lamp: ill take a look, thanks
<JaMiNkLe-> ok google says i gotta edit x11 to force a resolution... anyone wanna tell me how
<padlefot> infidel_: correct
<LjL> !fixres > JaMiNkLe-    (JaMiNkLe-, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !xconfig > JaMiNkLe-    (JaMiNkLe-, see the private message from Ubotu)
<vasco> joj, sound is working now
<Lunar_Lamp> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Lunar_Lamp: ?
<Lunar_Lamp> felicia5, spamming
<LjL> oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cc592107-a.leek1.gr.home.nl]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Lunar_Lamp> Thankyou LjL :-)
<geem> heh
<padlefot> anybody tried out Anon Proxy server?
<geem> so freenode is a no services server?
<geem> like efnet?
<LjL> geem: ?
<geem> yes
<atomiku-linux> it does
<LjL> geem:  *** ChanServ sets mode: +o LjL
<Dr_willis> JaMiNkLe-,  you may want to research your actual problem more befor editing the xorg.conf file.
<atomiku-linux> anope or something
<geem> oh
<geem> anope
<geem> yes
<geem> so unlike efnet sorry
<atomiku-linux> somewhat modified
<atomiku-linux> it hink
<geem> i see
<atomiku-linux> *I think
<geem> i believe it
<Kaso> is there anyway i can stop ctrl c from closing Xchat, i keep accidently pressing it :<
<geem> i own a pc store
<geem> been trying to get a new server up
<geem> the ubuntu machine
<bjorn> I'm running a dual boot with ubuntu and suse. Currently suse is controlling my grub (as I understand it). Before removing suse therefore I would like to put ubuntu back in control. Anyone know a good way of doing this?
<JaMiNkLe-> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh ahh thats what i was looking for
<geem> all i got to do is fig out permissions to modify apache2 folder
<Enselic``> Is there a place to globally set bigger fonts? including in apps?
<geem> sweet
<atomiku-linux> Kaso: lol use mirc on wine or something
<geem> i am getting out thru the router and everything now
<Kaso> ha
<unop> bjorn,  install and configure grub within ubuntu
<Dr_willis> bjorn,  read the grub docs/web site - and check that ubuntu has the proper grub configs, then rerun the grub-install script
<atomiku-linux> im currently on mirc right now, using wine
<atomiku-linux> its pretty good
<Skew-_> how do i list a folder on my desktop? i tried: ls ~/desktop/school but it didn't work
<Dr_willis> atomiku-linux,  thats sick in soooo many ways.
<atomiku-linux> capital D?
<geem> home use
<Dr_willis> :)
<geem> user
<bjorn> unop and Dr_willis, thanks
<infidel_> padlefot, this might help http://schools.coe.ru.ac.za/wiki/Configuring_transparent_proxy
<ahmaru2> I am sorry :-(
<unop> Skew-_,  ls ~/Desktop/school
<geem> desktop
<atomiku-linux> Skew-_:capital D
<Skew-_> is the terminal case sensitive?
<atomiku-linux> yes
<Skew-_> ooh
<Skew-_> thanks
<atomiku-linux> :P
<unop> Skew-_,  you can always tab complete ~/D<Tab> ...
<Crescendo> How can I force close an application without the command line?
<geem> so i am a bit lost
<unop> Skew-_,  everything on nix should be assumed to be case sensitive
<ahmaru2> it is just since this morning that i try to make ububntu working but after 7 hours i couldn manage...
<geem> do i have to do edits thru the terminal window
<geem> ?
<Dr_willis> Crescendo,  make a script to run xkill and make an icon for it.
<geem> i cant log on as root
<geem> ?
<unop> geem, try this command - sudo -s
<Dr_willis> !entyer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about entyer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skew-_> yay it worked, thanks the help
<LjL> Crescendo: try gnome-system-monitor perhaps, it should be somewhere in the menu
<Dr_willis> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Crescendo> Dr_willis, so I can't CTRL+SHIFT click the window and then kill it.... :/
<EdgEy> is there a package to add rar support to fileroller
<geem> whats that do?
<Crescendo> LjL, yeah, I just can't figure out waht program it is
<Dr_willis> Crescendo,  there are some window managers with some features lijke that i guess.. never tried.
<Crescendo> It's two "deleting files" windows
<geem> unop
<Dr_willis> Crescendo,  i just use a terminal and xkill.
<unop> EdgEy,  afaik, it uses it if you install rar and unrar
<Crescendo> And they're just hanging there
<Crescendo> I don't know what program they are, though
<Dr_willis> Crescendo,  or use the terminal and the 'kill' command.
<unop> geem,  sudo -s  gives you a root terminal there
<EdgEy> thanks unop, i'll try that
<geem> yes
<geem> but then
<Crescendo> How can I find out what program they are?
<unop> !enter | geem
<ubotu> geem: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<geem> i  have to edit the file in terminal window?
<EdgEy> yep seems to work. :)
<geem> or make the switch?
<LjL> Crescendo: can't help sorry, i'm on KDE
<Crescendo> LjL, s'okay. :/
<unop> geem,  please try and keep all your conversation on one long line like this so that people can keep track of it :)
<geem> yes i am sorry
<Crescendo> How can I figure out what program a certain window is in GNOME?
<unop> geem,  you can use your favourite editor -- try typing  gedit in the root terminal
<geem> ok
<geem> i already got locked out of the other machine my messing with permissions
<LjL> Crescendo: i don't know -- but i've previously tried to find out about that, and i couldn't find an answer. so perhaps it just can't be done
<geem> thanks
<Crescendo> LjL, Linux fails on the simple things, yet again. :/  Though, I'm a Linux fan, and I use it as my personal computer.  It's little things like this that make it an irritation
<ntbnnt> hey, quick question, i try to makefile and get "/lib/modules/2.6.15-28-686/build" no such dir, any suggests?
<LjL> Crescendo: well, why do you need to know that, anyway?
<LjL> Crescendo: to know which program to kill?
<Crescendo> LjL, a "deleting files" window or two hung.
<xfab> hi there
<Galego_Kun> hi
<LjL> Crescendo: if you just click on the Close button a couple of times, won't a dialog come up asking if you want to terminate it? in KDE, it's like that
<Crescendo> LjL, nope - clicked the X button for many many times, nothing, no force quit window
<LjL> Crescendo: there's probably also some panel applet called "killsomething" or similar, that allows you to just click on a window and have the app killed, IIRC
<Galego_Kun> how can i chosse channels?
<LjL> (which would mean, on second thoghts, that there *is* a way to know what process a window belongs to..)
<unop> Crescendo,  well, its just the constraints of your environment and circumstances -- a driver who just got a ferrari after driving a beemer for 10 years is going to say "wow, i love this .. but errm, i wish i could go from A to B or pull more birds" .. it's all an art, a know-how, a lifestyle, etc and it all comes in time :)
<ahmaru2> hi... today everybody is hungry with me bacause i am here since this morning trying to make ubuntu 5.10 working on my laptop but i cant.... can anybody help me?
<LjL> !away > Pic|Away    (Pic|Away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<JaMiNkLe-> ok so i restarted x now i am just at some screen with a blinking _
<jfanaia1> ahmaru2: Why are you using 5.1?
<JaMiNkLe-> for about 5 mins
<xfab> I've got a little question about kernel kompiling
<jfanaia1> ahmaru2: Just curiosity =\ lol
<Crescendo> unop, Ubuntu's goal is freedom - and while I'd like to also point out Torvalds' goal of ruling the world - it isn't going to happen, ever, when simple functions aren't available.
<Crescendo> Easily, at least
<unop> Crescendo,  what "simplicity" are you seeking?
<xfab> I've compiled a kernel on ubuntu Breezy and tried to start it, but right after the start, the booting stops
<Crescendo> unop, the ability to close a window
<xfab> what have I done wrong?
<unop> Crescendo,  xkill and point in window :)
<Galego_Kun> hi
<unop> Crescendo,  point and click, i.e.
<unop> Crescendo,  and it wasnt just torvalds who got the phenomenon of GNU/Linux going .. he was just one of the many thousands
<ahmaru2> jfanaial because i got this cd I am in turkey, so it is difficoult to get 6.10 cd and I can not dawnload the upgrade from the upgrade thing, this is one of the 3 programs i cant solve since this morning
<xfab> I someone here, who's good at kompiling kernels?
<xfab> *is
<Cyrus25801> i am having problems with firefox. it is haning and after 5 min it comes right then hangs again.
<Crescendo> Yeah, so I'm going to just reload GNOME to make these windows go away.
<Crescendo> :/
<Crescendo> Apparently Windows has a "Switch To" feature in their system monitor
<Crescendo> :/
<xfab> Cyrus25801: you've tried to reinstall firefox?
<unop> I dont crescendo actually checked the gnome-system-monitor close up
<xfab> does anybody hear me? test
<PriceChild> xfab, hey
<xfab> was just a test ^^
<Cyrus25801> xfab: ok any other ideas
<JaMiNkLe-> how do i start x from shell
<LjL> JaMiNkLe-: startx
<xfab> PriceChild: hey there ^
<unop> JaMiNkLe-,  gksudo gdm
<xfab> Cyrus25801: didn't work?
<LjL> JaMiNkLe-: or sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart, if you want the login screen
<LjL> unop: eeew, why not start it with the proper script? :P
<unop> LjL,  it's effectively the same thing :p
<JaMiNkLe-> heh they both dont work
<jfanaia1> I don't know what to try anymore, my wireless is not showing up in ifconfig but ndiswrapper says it is loaded. When I do lsmod ndiswrapper shows up on there too. What else could I try?
<unop> JaMiNkLe-,  do you use kubuntu?
<JaMiNkLe-> gksudo gdm says cant open display
<JaMiNkLe-> ubuntu
<LjL> JaMiNkLe-: then your xorg.conf is broken i guess
<Mena> How to play 3gp files
<seraphim> is the nvidia-driver /module problem fixed?
<unop> JaMiNkLe-,  did you try - sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart  ?
<xfab> Mena: you tried mplayer?
<Mena> yes
<Mena> didnt work
<xfab> Mena: otherwise you could use realplayer, I'm quite sure, that it supports this format
<JaMiNkLe-> yeah
<unop> jfanaia1,  you sure its not listed -- ifconfig -a
<facugaich> Mena: google "play 3gp ubuntu" and you'll get some tuts
<JaMiNkLe-> ill try detect the gfx again
<Cyrus25801> xfab: will try and get back to you
<xfab> Cyrus25801: ok
<s0undt3ch> while trying to compile my kernel I keep getting /lib/libc.so.6: could not read symbols: File format not recognized
<Svish> !mjpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mjpeg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> xfab, okay
<unop> JaMiNkLe-,  are you installing something like nvidia or ati drivers?
<ahmaru2> anybody know how to increase monitor resolution?
<xfab> Is anybody here, who could help me with my kernel building problem?
<Mena> facugaich, okay
<s0undt3ch> xfab: what's your prob? like mine?
<xfab> ahmaru2: yes, 1. install proper drivers
<unop> ahmaru2,  gnome-display-properties
<JaMiNkLe-> no.. i just installed ubuntu and my resoslution was crazy
<morgWork> *yawn*
<morgWork> sup guys
<lanny> ol
<unop> JaMiNkLe-,  do you know what changes you've made?
<xfab> ahmaru2: then Settings -> Monitor Resolution
<seraphim> is the nvidia-driver /module problem fixed?
<|rms|> gOLdenHaWK3D, hey man
<gsyfjrm> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Svish> guess I shouldnt ask programming questions here.. where should I do that?
<ahmaru2> xfab where is gnome?
<morgWork> anyone know how to get apt-get install libnss-ldap to NOT prompt for configuration? -y, -qq, and --force-yes don't seem to have much effect.
<xfab> ahmaru2: you've installed ubuntu right?
<unop> Svish,  well, whats the matter, we can direct you on if we know
<JaMiNkLe-> even sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart dies
<jrib> Svish: ##c for c, #python for python, etc...
<xfab> ahmaru2: the windowmanager you're using is called gnome then
<finalbeta> How do I start a bash file non blocking? I mean ./test.sh will block until executed. In windows I could use start. what can I use in bash?
<jrib> finalbeta: append &
<xfab> ahmaru2: you just got to go to System -> Settings -> Monitor Resolution
<unop> finalbeta,  send it to the background --
<finalbeta> damn, right. I knew that :p.
<ntbnnt> wooo
<finalbeta> lols, converting is confusing. thnx
<aoupi> a question about background, if I hit ctrl+z will the app continue running or will it pause untill I bring it up again?
<xfab> could someone help me with my kernel problem? (booting freezes right after the start)
<lanny> ol galera
<madprobe> gOLdenHaWK3D, hey man
<jrib> aoupi: pause, but you can use the 'bg' command to resume it in the background.  Google for "shell job control linux"
<aoupi> jrib: oh didn't know about 'bg', thanks
<jrib> aoupi: 'jobs' and 'fg' are two other usefull ones...
<lanny> oiiii
<aoupi> jrib: yea I know them, 'jobs -l' was very useful to get the PID when I didn't know about fg :)
<monitor_> ol pesoal
<ahmaru2> xfab... ah ok :-) but where is diplay... sorry but i am using the italian version...
<jrib> aoupi: to work with jobs you don't need PID btw, you can refer to them with job numbers.  Like  fg %2  will foreground job 2
<gh0st> hey, how can i SYNCHRONISE two folders (while the first folder isn't changed, but the second is updated so that it's exactly like the first)?
<xfab> ahmaru2: what you mean exactely by display? ^
<aoupi> jrib: I see
<xfab> ^^
<bjdiei> How reliable is upgrading to Breezy to Dapper?
<ahmaru2> xfab if it is the window called monitor resolution I would like to change it more then this...
<jrib> bjdiei: wfm fine, but you should always have backups anyway.  It can be 99.99% reliable but you still don't want to be taht .01% and not have backups
<ahmaru2> xfab you wrote this gnome-display-properties
<NewNeo> #ubuntu-it
<NewNeo> sorry
<NewNeo> :
<fr0g> hello people
<xfab> could someone help me with my kernel problem, please?
<padlefot> any good proxy servers (with GUI) in linux?
<JaMiNkLe-> ahhhh it wont redetect my gfx just keeps taking me back to the reconfi screen
<adinsx> jesus this is a crowded channel!
<ntbnnt> xfab: what's up
<arphetic> Hiya, since today I have some strange error on Azureus, http://paste.debian.net/21861 for the error logfile thing. What should I do?
<padlefot> what I really meant was is there any good proxy servers in the ubunbu resps?
<xfab> hey ntbnnt
<xfab> ntbnnt: I try to solve my kernel building problem
<ntbnnt> xfab: what's goin' on in your box
<kmaynard> padlefot, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=proxy&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<adinsx> I have a simple problem with Gnome in Ubuntu, but im not sure how to phrase it.  I would like to set Gnome so that it dosn't animate windows until i select a place to move them to
<kmaynard> padlefot, squid and tinyproxy are good
<adinsx> im using open source drivers and the animation isnt smooth
<bjdiei> Anyone here have experience upgrading breezy to Dapper?
<kmaynard> been a long time
<ntbnnt> kmaynard: have you played with just the desktop prefs
<NetCruZa> Just installed Compiz, and it works great... But I can't get gnome-compiz-preferences to work, whenever i try to run it i get these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5586/
<variant> adinsx: what graphics card is it?
<adinsx> Mobility radeon 9000, isn't covered by the proprietary ati drivers
<kmaynard> ntbnnt, huh?
<adinsx> they probably wouldnt work much better, its 3d accelerated atleast
<xfab> ntbnnt: I'm using v6.10 ubuntu, kernel-version 2.6.17 (ubuntu)
<adinsx> it would just be nice if it would only animate windows when i find a place ot move them to
<ntbnnt> kmaynard: what animations are you wanting to disable
<variant> adinsx: strange, i have a radeon 7000 igp with the open drivers and it works very smoothly
<variant> adinsx: you are using aiglx right?
<kmaynard> ntbnnt, none, i never said anything about animations
<adinsx> its pretty smooth dont get me wrong
<xfab> ntbnnt: I kompiled everything and added the kernel with dpkg
<variant> adinsx: and edgy not dapper?
<padlefot> cheers, I need some help, I'm using ubuntu for six computers at a sporting event, so people can see the scores from the games on my website. Whats the best way of restricting the OS/Internet to just one web-area??
<ntbnnt> xfab: yea, but whats the problem
<adinsx> um, im not sure how would i check
<adinsx> 6.10
<variant> yeah edgy
<ntbnnt> kmaynard: my bad, i must have read wrong :(
<xfab> ntbnnt: after I tried to boot the new kernel and it crashed right after I select it in grub
<padlefot> anybody formiliar for approx?
<Hub441> did anyone manage to boot the xubunut-cd via network/pxe?
<kmaynard> np
<ntbnnt> xfab: you got another kernel to boot to?
<padlefot> or the anon-proxy server?
<xfab> ntbnnt: there is also some text, before it crashes, but I can't read it, it's to fast
<variant> adinsx: I have only really used beryl.. it has a settings manager. I don't know how compiz handles that sort of thing
<xfab> ntbnnt: yea, I've got my standart ubuntu kernel
<adinsx> i followed a guide to get the radeon drivers installed and they work pretty well
<adinsx> beryl?
<xfab> I logged in with this one actually
<adinsx> hmm
<variant> adinsx: an alternative to compiz
<ntbnnt> xfab: for the text, you could try your system pause button - works on some comps
<adinsx> im not familar with either of those, lemme look them up really quick
<variant> adinsx: if you are using radoen 9000 then you already hav ethe drivers installed.. you shouldnt have to follow a guid
<kmaynard> padlefot, are you looking for an anonymizer or something?
<ntbnnt> xfab: try getting to that GRUB menu and boot to a previous kernel
<variant> adinsx: please show me what guide you followed to isntall the driver
<bjdiei> jrib: Have you done an upgrade in Ubuntu?
<xfab> ntbnnt: i can't see an error, just the splashscreen with a little bit orange in it
<adinsx> um, i dont remember, it was in the official ubuntu wiki i think
<xfab> ntbnnt:  if this helps you
<variant> padlefot: I already told you how to do it but you ignored me
<ntbnnt> xfab: hmmm, have you done a reinstall
<xfab> ntbnnt: I booted the previous kernel, it's all working, just the new one isn't
<yann__> join #debian-mirror
<ntbnnt> okay
<xfab> ntbnnt: I'm writing from this machine to you
<fiftykps> can someone please tell me how to change the default runlevel of ubuntu 6.10 workstation install, now that the /etc/inittab file is gone?
<adinsx> 2
<adinsx> i believe
<ntbnnt> xfab: go with the previous one
<xfab> ntbnnt: but I wanted to kompile a kernel that is more efficient
<ntbnnt> xfab: err, ubuntu doesn't like custom kernels
<xfab> ntbnnt: that's why I wanted to compile one
<adinsx> also ya i thought i was just crazy or i was remembeing wrong... why did they get rid of the inittab file :(
<variant> padlefot: you don't need a proxy server. just use your firewall as i described. if you don't have a firewall then install firestarter (apt-get install firestarter) and block all ports accept http
<xfab> ntbnnt: sure?
<variant> padlefot: and also only allow http to that one site
<adinsx> oh im pretty sure my xwindow system isnt hardware accelerated, i should check this out
<adinsx> (looking at compiz wiki right now)
<variant> adinsx: it is
<adinsx> o
<xfab> ntbnnt: is there a reason why ubuntu doesn't like customs?
<ntbnnt> xfab: im sure, tried myself several times and even let someone ssh my box and try
<variant> adinsx: run glxinfo | grep direct
<adinsx> k
<xfab> ntbnnt:  I see
<ntbnnt> xfab: it's just ubuntu
<variant> adinsx: your looking for a "yes"
<xfab> ntbnnt: on Gentoo the kernel I compiled worked pretty good
<xfab> but that was on another pc
<adinsx> got a yes
<ntbnnt> xfab: stock kernels for ubuntu isn't soo bad
<variant> adinsx: then you have 3d accelleration
<Wanderer> anyone know how to make a system renew it's dhcp lease any time a network cable is unplugged and re-plugged?
<xfab> ntbnnt: but it's a bit slow I thought
<ntbnnt> xfab: werid things like touchscreen for compaq computers are enabled, but hey
<s0undt3ch> dam, why am I getting /lib/libc.so.6: could not read symbols: File format not recognized
<adinsx> but is the gnome using it to animate the desktop?  I have 3d acceleration on my windows machine but it dosnt use it for the desktop
<LjL> fiftykps: you can still use /etc/inittab for setting the default runlevel. that's the only think that inittab is checked for. there's probably a "better" way though
<LjL> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<s0undt3ch> with make menuconfig!?!?!?
<xfab>  ntbnnt yea ^^
<Svish> jrib: trying to find out how I can program a tool in c or java that merges jpegs into a mjpeg
<_Freedom0_> Hello
<LjL> fiftykps: let me find the script that checks for the inittab default runlevel...
<xfab> ntbnnt: support for a toshiba laptop :P
<ntbnnt> xfab: you might just go with dstraight debian, it loves customs and
<fiftykps> LjL: thank you
<IVANWEJAR> hola
<ntbnnt> xfab: you almost need a custom to work in debian
<_Freedom0_> could someone help me with downlloading cvs files as i cant connect via my modem
<xfab> ntbnnt: how do you mean exactely?
<jtinney> I've been having some trouble with the nvidia drivers and X, I didn't in Dapper, but now I get an error on start up after i install nvidia-glx and then run nvidia-xconfig, that itself yields no errors, it successfully modifies xorg.conf and even has the driver name as 'nvidia', but x will not start and i have to resort to a backup
<xfab> ntbnnt: is it otherwise so slow?
<lolman> Bit of help needed, I have 2 rather small hard disks (a 3.2GB and a 4.3GB) and want to combine them, either using LVM or software RAID. I was just wondering: how would I get such a partition booting?
<jtinney> i'm looking for some 3d support, because even dragging windows and scrolling is very jerky
<LjL> fiftykps: the file is /etc/event.d/rc-default -- if you look at it, you'll see that it just greps for "initdefault" in inittab and, if it's there, uses "telinit" to set the runlevel..
<ntbnnt> xfab: well, not really, but you will run into strange errors and some boards just don't like debain
<fiftykps> ok, cool, thanks
<_Freedom0_> could someone help me with downlloading cvs files as i cant connect via my modem i need it from this :cvs -d:ext:anoncvs@cvs.infradead.org:/home/cvs co -D 2006-01-17 usbatm
<xfab> ntbnnt: hmm... that sounds like a lot of problems ^^
<ntbnnt> xfab: that's y im on ubuntu now
<xfab> ntbnnt: but thank you anyway
<xfab> ntbnnt:  I see :)
<ntbnnt> xfab: ubuntu is nice, and its debain based
<_Freedom0_> ?
<variant> adinsx: as you said before, you are using compiz so yes
<variant> i'm offski
<Jimmey> I connected my laptop and my Desktop together using a xover cable and a setup I've had work previously, and I get "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted" - What's wrong?
<Jimmey> "
<adinsx> well ok...
<xfab> ntbnnt:  can I ask you one last question? :D
<archangelpetro> can anyone tell me how i'd get the man pages for syscalls? (which package do i install for them?)
<_Freedom0_> anyone?
<ntbnnt> xfab: sure
<majortom> if i wanted to use the s-video out on a graphics card, would i have to configure anything special? or would it "just work"?
<xfab> ntbnnt: if you run xfce (xubuntu), how fast are gnome and kde-programms on it?
<Zta> Any experts who can help me understand a new things about ivman?
<latz> hi how do you add services to startup?
<xfab> ntbnnt: because if you start a kde app on gnome it's quite slow
<ntbnnt> xfab: i noticed no difference with my comp (duo, 2ghz, 2gb ram, 256 ati card)
<freezey> i have all these conf files that are now labeled as executables but shouldn't be how do i change that?
<ntbnnt> xfab: i like gnome; you can still run kde prgms
<xfab> ntbnnt: I like gnome too, but I tried amarok and it's quite cool
<ntbnnt> yea
<xfab> ntbnnt: perhaps I should try xmms ^^
<xfab> ntbnnt: but thank you again for your support :-)
<ntbnnt> xfab: np, thanks, nice chatting
<jtinney> latz: In Ubuntu, go to System > Preferences > Sessions, then go to the Startup Program Tab and you can add a start up entry from there
<xfab> ntbnnt: you've really spared me some trouble (trying to getting the kernel to work
<xfab> ntbnnt: yea, have a nice evening
<latz> jtinney, kay ... that's fine for the desktop but how do you do it on console? cause I need both solutions
<latz> :)
<xfab> ntbnnt:  (got to go reading a book for school :-/)
<ntbnnt> xfab: just go with stock, unless you have gentoo, debain, etc.
<xfab> ntbnnt: ok, I see
<jtinney> latz: You got me there, I'm newish. I'm having trouble this time around getting X to work with the nvidia-glx drivers and my GeForce 4 Ti4200
<ntbnnt> xfab: fedora, solaris don't like customs either
<xfab> ntbnnt: good to know
<ntbnnt> xfab: have a nice evening, yea
<zAi> i have redhat dictro and want to dual box ubuntu. ir order to do it, i need just to change / to something like /root ?
<xfab> ntbnnt: thank you and cu
<xfab> cu guys
<jtinney> ntbnnt: are you any good with getting nvidia 3d support going?
<latz> jtinney, kay but it would be nice knowing that......
<fiftykps> in 6.10, runlevel is telling me its in runlevel 2, while x and gnome is running, how is this possible?
<_Freedom0_> LjL
<ntbnnt> jtinney: it depends on your card, what is it
<jtinney> ntbnnt: it is a Gainward GeForce 4 Ti4200
<petal> sorry, dumb question: What's the command again to bring up the gnome-config-editor? I tried to google it but couldn't come up with a correct keyword... Sorry!
<latz> lol and that's how you get your questions answered by answering (or at least try to) other questions first!
<Jimmey> jtinney, sudo apt-get install nvidia-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Jimmey> jtinney, no, that's wrong.
<jtinney> Ok
<Jimmey> jtinney, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<_Freedom0_> !msg the bot>LjL
<jtinney> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-server
<sdac1> hi does anyone know roughly when the final stable version of xubuntu fiesty will come out ?  my installation of edge is ruined so i was thinking of waiting for fiesty and do clean install
<ntbnnt> jtinney: okay
<Jimmey> jtinney, you have to enable the multiverse repository
<Jimmey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Agrajag> sdac1: April
<freezey> whats the command to make evertying just read and write? not executable
<atomiku-linux> What audio wrapper shall I use for enemy territory so I can get sound?
<jtinney> They are enabled..
<freezey> well whats the numbercode
<latz> jtinney, thx anyway :)
<ntbnnt> jtinney: go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 and try there, your card was a sticky one...
<jtinney> ntbnnt: Excellent, thank you very much for all of your help.
<Jimmey> jtinney, then sudo apt-get update; apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules-($uname -r)
<sdac1> Agrajag:  ok thanks
<latz> ehum another question ... is it possible to disable tooltips on gnome? and if yes how?
<jtinney> Jimmey: standby, running now
<_Freedom0_> hi !
<jtinney> latz: Sorry I couldn't be of more help. I tried to google it for you but came up empty.
<latz> same here
<_Freedom0_> Could someone help me for downloading this :cvs -d:ext:anoncvs@cvs.infradead.org:/home/cvs co -D 2006-01-17 usbatm
<sdac1> does anyone know if firefox stores that saved sessions (open tabs) ... is it on the root parition or in /home  ?  I need to format and reinstall ubuntu so i need to make sure i can recover these open tabs
<freezey> whats the number code to make things just read and write not executable
<jhall> hey, i booted into ubuntu this morning and my wireless network settings were gone (including no wlan0)... There was an additional kernel listing on bootup... there are 3 there now.... what happened?
<LjL> _Freedom0_, excuse me?
<ntbnnt> jtinney: this is a nice project going on right now https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/accelerated-x
<jrib> !permissions | freezey
<ubotu> freezey: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Jimmey> sdac1, in /home/user/.mozilla
<kbrosnan> sdac1: ~/.mozilla
<_Freedom0_> lol ,where were you,!
<iratik> I found a .pem file on my system - only its badly named and I have no clue which certificate it is -- is there a way to query the certificate to get its general info ?
<_Freedom0_> LjL,please i need you to download for me a cvs file as i couldnt do it (i cant access to the net via my usb modem)
<jtinney> ntbnnt: yes, it does, I will be very excited if 3d acceleration is enabled by default. It sure would save a lot of hassle.
<LjL> _Freedom0_: err, if you can't access the net, how are you on IRC and how will i send it to you? :P anyway, giving me !msg the bot isn't a good way to get my attention. really.
<atomiku-linux> What audio wrapper shall I use for enemy territory so I can get sound?
<sdac1>  Jimmey and kbrosnan:  ok so everything is already saved.  great
<jtinney> Jimmey: When I run the apt-cache command it just seems to execute and returns me back to the command prompt
<ntbnnt> jtinney: hell yea!
<jhall> what happened to my network settings?
<_Freedom0_> LjL!its simple i connect via anotehr modem wich isnt a n USB!!huh!
<_Freedom0_> im not using the dsl now!
<LjL> _Freedom0_: then can't you get that CVS stuff from there?
<sdfdsfdsfsdfddfg> hey, I need some help here
<sdfdsfdsfsdfddfg> I'm having a Kernel Panic error, when I try to install the Edgy version...
<Jimmey> jtinney, alright - are you sure that multiverse is enabled? What does "sudo less /etc/apt/sources.list | grep multiverse" say
<_Freedom0_> im using windows ,and those cvs files are for my usb modem!dont worry!
<iratik> _Freedom0_: the internet is interoperable between any type of connection device and any other type of connection device because it abides by a protocol - it doesn't matter if you are using usb modem - if it can connect to a website - it uses tcp/ip - therefore you can probably get the csv file you are looking for if you try
<_Freedom0_> check this if u ont believ me http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/zxdsl852
<jtinney> it lists ten entries with multiverse in them
<Agrajag> _Freedom0_: Then why don't you just install cvs in windows and download the files?
<jtinney> Jimmey ^
<Jimmey> Alright
<_Freedom0_> how i coan n im a newbie and using windows!!!!
<_Freedom0_> euh i dont think windows could download cvs files!
<Agrajag> _Freedom0_: http://www.tortoisecvs.org/ I haven't used this, but I have used tortoiseSVN and it's pretty simple.
<Jimmey> jtinney, what does "apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules-*" say
<jtinney> Jimmey: You might kill me for not mentioning this sooner.. but my installation is an Ubuntu Edgy Server, then I installed ubuntu-desktop on top of that to get a GUI
<_Freedom0_> i dont know how to use it sorry!i tried with it!
<iratik> _Freedom0_: what do you need to do - and what are you running
<Jimmey> jtinney, I don't think that'll make much of a difference, I could be wrong though
<jtinney> Jimmey: Ok. I didn't think it would, but you never know.
<_Freedom0_> i need these files for compiling a module for my modem as shown on this tuto http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/zxdsl852
<aalhamad> is there a something close to metacafe for linux?
<LjL> _Freedom0_: there's plenty of CVS clients for windows. anyway, i've downloaded it... here you are http://mega-file.net/file.php?file=c8f32c344528d06715c110b427f1272c
<jtinney> Jimmey: It has a listing of linux-restricted-modules, is there one in particular I should look for?
<aalhamad> metacafe will not display the vedios
<iratik> _Freedom0_: alright ... why do you need to compile a file for your modem ?
<Jimmey> jtinney, one for your kernel
<sdfdsfdsfsdfddfg> hey I need some help installing my Edgy...
<_Freedom0_> and as im newbie and i just using windows and i need to download them n compile it as wrtiiten on the tuto!
<jtinney> Jimmey: Ok, how do I determine my kernel..? I guess I could check my GRUB file
<sdfdsfdsfsdfddfg> I have a Kernel Panic error msg
<_Freedom0_> tahts why i ased you for a hand!
<Jimmey> jtinney, that's what uname -r does
<jtinney> ah, alright
<thianpa> One question. Why is that Knoppix and Mandriva can support mp3 codec on default but Ubuntu dont ??
<iratik> _Freedom0_: okay.... arrete
<therapy> sdfdsfdsfsdfddfg:  I thought you might need some help picking a nick
<SurfnKDal> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sdfdsfdsfsdfddfg> lol
<Jimmey> thianpa, Ubuntu can, just chooses not too
<iratik> _Freedom0_: why are you compiling it under windows?
<therapy> :-)
<sdfdsfdsfsdfddfg> haaha yeah I had no idea, so I put this
<sdfdsfdsfsdfddfg> my name is Joe
<_Freedom0_> iratik ,,arrete  why?
<sdfdsfdsfsdfddfg> you can call me like hat
<sdfdsfdsfsdfddfg> that*
<therapy> ok
<_Freedom0_> euh no ,compilng under unbuntu 6.06
<aalhamad> is there a something close to metacafe for linux? cuz meta cafe will not display videos before downloading them
<iratik> il y a des instruction pour l'installer sans l'internet - pour quoi est vous ne les suivez pas si vous devez l'installer sur un boite sans l'internet ?
<thianpa> Jimmey : Why dont they choose it? i mean its one of the most used Music Format in the world. Would that make it more popular ?
<jhall> what would cause my wireless network settings to be lost after a reboot (i've been using wireless for MANY MONTHS)???
<jtinney> Jimmey:  I have 2.6.17-11-server, which I didn't see in the apt-cache results, probably where my trouble lies..
<iratik> i'm not sure if my french is as good as your english -- but ... why aren't you following the instructions for installing without the internet ?
<_Freedom0_> iratik ,vous me comprenez pas ou quoi?j'ai dit jai besoin de connexion !! pour toi tu as un linux sans connexion c'est normal?
<Jimmey> thianpa, it's closed source, Ubuntu ships completely open source - It's up to you whether you opt to use closed source stuff.
<Jimmey> jtinney, try sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic
<_Freedom0_> iratik i install ubuntu and its alright!but ghow do you think that i could use Linux withouta connection :s??!
<Agrajag> Jimmey: it's not closed-source.
<Agrajag> Jimmey: it's patented.
<RobNYC-work> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<RobNYC-work> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<iratik> d'accord
<jtinney> Jimmey: Excellent, it is downloading now. Will advise
<thianpa> Jimmey : ok thanks
<aalhamad> is there a something close to metacafe for linux? cuz meta cafe will not display videos before downloading them... plz help
<Baronvonbarbeque> hmmm, looks like my sound card is not working or something, im getting no sound whatsoever
<schwach> Hate to ask.. where so I set my computer's domain name - is there a config file somewhere?
<iratik> vous avez un boite avec ubuntu - mais il ne peut pas utilise votre modem dsl avec algerie telecom ...  vous avez aussi un boite avec windows -- et vous voulez utilizer l'internet avec ubuntu , oui ?
<iratik> n'est pas ?
<fr0g> FR0GS RULE
<fr0g> oh noe
<fr0g> french
<iratik> lol
<fr0g> please don't eat me ><
<_Freedom0_> iratik ,what do you eman by 'boit'?
<iratik> box
<cnc> hi! i kinda couldn't find this anywhere. how do i make xdm autologin me as a normal user? it's possible w/GDM, what about xdm?
<jtinney> Jimmey: System restart is required. So, I'll brb.
<_Freedom0_> i ve an usb mdeom wich isnt supported by my linux! (ubuntu 6.06)
<atomiku-linux> how do i create a symbolic link?
<Baronvonbarbeque> can someone please help me get my sound to work.
<iratik> ln -s path name
<tj_> Can anyone help me with how to install 3 harddisks on 1 pc?
<atomiku-linux> thankas
<atomiku-linux> *thanks
<waxfactor2nd> what is the Option "DPMS" in the xorg.conf
<yasi8h> lap so that i can accsess it remotly
<Flannel> tj_: it's no different than 1, you still have various partitions mounted places, except in your case, those partitions are on separate drives
<yasi8h> i installed openssh-server and i can accsess it localy
<Goldenphoenix> waxfactor: it's to use powermanagement for monitors
<yasi8h> like from the box where the server was installed
<yasi8h> but i can't accsess it from a another pc in the lan?
<yasi8h> what can be the problem?
<Flannel> yasi8h: You sure you have the ip correct?
<iratik> alright .. bottom line ----   you can use linux without the internet -- just like you can use windows without the internet. if you would like the internet on your ubuntu box -- and are on your windows box right now.. please refer  to the instructions for downloading the cvs client in windows  and it will compile it for UNIX if you specify as instructed ... then you can also download the .bin file to upgrade the modem for compa
<iratik> tibility and go on from there -- the instructions are right there
<yasi8h> yea
<yasi8h> when i sshd 192... it just stays there like its stuck or something
<tj_> Flannel, I have 1 hd_a installed with dual boot win/ubuntu but other 2 hd_b&c installed via raid card. Not able to see them in ubuntu.
<SurfnKDal> does anyone know a help page for the diffferent models of Wireless mini-PCI cards?
<Baronvonbarbeque> does anyone have any idea why my sound could be not working?
<yasi8h> it doesnt give me a error message or anything at all
<waxfactor2nd> Goldenphoenix: thanks - can it for some reason interupt the resulution?
<macilaci> rh
<SurfnKDal> that ubuntu supports?
<Baronvonbarbeque> i just installed ubuntu
<aalhamad> is there a something close to metacafe for linux? cuz meta cafe will not display videos before downloading them... plz help
<JD|work> I'm getting a whole bunch of weird ATA errors
<yasi8h> oh its giving some time out and connection refused errors?
<JD|work> for example:
<JD|work> ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/04 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0xb/00/00
<JD|work> and
<JD|work> ATA1: command 0x25 timeout, stat 0x50 host_stat 0x1
<yasi8h> is it a firewall or something like that?
<JD|work> what are these?
<Flannel> yasi8h: check /etc/ssh/sshd_config, I guess it might be set to local lstening only, but it shouldn't be by default.
<yasi8h> ok i check it
<Flannel> tj_: ah, RAIDs.  you shouldve said so
<Flannel> !raid | tj_
<ubotu> tj_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<atomiku-linux> Hmm... Theres no sound in enemy territory. in the console it says this: /dev/dsp1: No such file or directory
<Goldenphoenix> waxfactor2nd: not likely, but try it out
<silya> Hi all! when i create classes with prio's from 0 to 3 with the same 'rate' and then add filters: problem appears: default class with prio 1. best traffic walk to class with prio 0 and bad traffic to class with prio 2. when I add filter for bad class best class begin work very bad. ICMP replyes before adding: 10ms, after adding bad filter - 200 ms. what's wrong? (tc htb)
<faemir> can someone tell me a good rss feedreader? not including akkregator
<atomiku-linux> (when i use aoss et)
<iratik> aalhamad: its a flash version issue - not an os issue
<aalhamad> iratik, i didn't get you..
<waxfactor2nd> Goldenphoenix: well i cant use more than 640*480
<aalhamad> there is a metavafe for linux..
<ikonone> hey i just downloaded ubuntu AND xubuntu(which I would prefer to install) but when I go to boot from the CD's I  keep getting the message corrupt kernel image on BOTH cd's
<jtinney> Jimmey: I have returned. Should I try and run nvidia-xconfig now ?
<tj_> Flannel, yes sorry,.... I forgot because they used to be easily detected by windows. So I ignored the fact that things need to be configured in linux
<xst> Where do I get inkscape 0.45 for ubuntu?
<Goldenphoenix> wasfactor2nd: nopaste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, please
<aalhamad> but i want something that can display the videos before donwloading them.. metacafe for linx is doen with command lines
<faemir> ikonone: try burning them again at the slowest speed possible
<Jimmey> jtinney, have you got nvidia-glx installed?
<iratik> http://www.metacafe.com/?
<yasi8h> hey i dont see anything that says don't accept connections from the out side in the sshd configuration fiel
<yasi8h> file...
<faemir> ikonone: and also check the md5 sums
<jtinney> Jimmey: I have installed it several times, but I can install again just in case.
<estefania> hola
<ikonone> faemir yeah i checked the sums and they both turned out correct
<Jimmey> try "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<Baronvonbarbeque> can someone PLEASE help me figure out why i am getting no sound now that i am running ubuntu
<ikonone> faemir which should mean they should work.... ill try reburning them...
<Flannel> !sound | Baronvonbarbeque
<ubotu> Baronvonbarbeque: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Goldenphoenix> ikonone: have you checked the sums of the cds?
<faemir> ikonone: yup :)
<jtinney> Jimmey: Unable to load nvidia kernel driver.
<jtinney> nvidia-glx is installed.
<ikonone> Goldenphoenix yup....
<iratik> faemir: you aren't trying to rescue a broken system are you?
<Jimmey> jtinney, does it say why?
<tj_> Flannel, but you are suggesting I better install the HD's without a raid card to avoid fuss and trouble?
<ikonone> k3b did it when I burned them, I had verify CD checked on both burns
<faemir> iratik: um, why would i do that?
<jtinney> Jimmey: It says Be Sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your kernel
<faemir> iratik: be doing that*
<jtinney> Jimmey: That is all it says.
<Jimmey> jtinney, alright
<iratik> well.. i ran into the same problem when a friend's windows installation abruptly stopped working
<iratik> we tried boot disk after boot disk - i told him we could always try linux
<ubuntujoop> 
<Goldenphoenix> ikonone: that's very strange
<ikonone> yeah...
<ikonone> i dont get it
<iratik> turns out his fans were fried and his system couldn't keep anything straight in its head - i didn't matter what OS was running - a hardware failure
<Jimmey> jtinney, maybe you need some different kernel modules - I don't know. I don't know whether it's trying the 386 ones
<pjz> does the ubuntu livecd come with a repartitioner?
<VincentMX> hi
<Jimmey> pjz, yes
<Flannel> tj_: I didn't say that.  That page gives RAID info.  You'll definately need the alternate CD though.
<pjz> it can resize a winXP NTFS partition?
<yell0w> hey guys which key do i hit to stop something like the command top ?
<Flannel> yell0w: ctrl-C
<Goldenphoenix> pjz: not safely
<jtinney> Jimmey: Okay, it looks like in my grub list i have other kernels installed that I can boot in to, should I try that and if it works then I guess we would know it was the -server kernel giving us trouble ?
<waxfactor2nd> I can't get my screen to more than 640x480 after installing the nVidia driver. Anyone got some suggestion? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5588/
<Flannel> pjz: yes.  juts don't resize it too small
<iratik> no sound ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358253
<VincentMX> hi
<pjz> Flannel: cool, thanks
<Jimmey> pjz, there's two ways. There's software called Gparted that can resize partitions, but I'm not sure if it can do NTFS. The install partitioner definitely can.
<Goldenphoenix> pjz: and defragment before
<Jimmey> jtinney, that's definitely worth a try :-P
<yell0w> thanks Flannel , all this time i  used ctrl-z and manually kill the process =))
<jtinney> Jimmey: Great, I'll be back in a few.
<iratik> I found a .pem file on my system - only its badly named and I have no clue which certificate it is -- is there a way to query the certificate to get its general info ?
<Flannel> pjz: it's best to defrag first.  and actually, safest if you repartition in windows itself
<pjz> Goldenphoenix: nothing's guaranteed in this world.  All safety and surety are illusion.  Ah, and that sounds like good advice =)
<VincentMX> i've installed edubuntu to my laptop, but i dont have any sound
<iratik> no sound ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358253
<pjz> Flannel: how do I shrink an NTFS partition in windoze? I'd rather not drop the $$$ on partition magic or whatever
<Jimmey> pjz, the install partitioner does it perfectly
<atomiku-linux> When I use "AOSS ET" the game's sound output is really crackily
<atomiku-linux> what can I do
<VincentMX> the Volume Control shows AC 97 as a sound interface, and hda-intel
<cac__> hi folks
<cac__> don't troll pls
<waxfactor2nd> Hi cac__
<cac__> hello guy
<jtinney> Jimmey: Alright, I've returned with kernel 2.6.17-10-386
<sable> Is there an easy way to back up my computer?  I've ddone 8 reinstallitions in the past 12 hours, and I'm really getting tired of it
<ubuntujoop>  i have started a room dose that mean im the "mod"
<Wicks> anyone know how i can simply emulate a "right click" with the ALT button?
<likwidtek> does anyone use synergy ?
<Goldenphoenix> sable: perhaps you should look at dirvish
<sable> Golden: will do
<jtinney> Ah, Jimmey abandoned me. :( Alas.
<yell0w> Wicks, there's a key on the keyboard for that purpose
<yell0w> =)
<faemir> on xubuntu, my resolutions only goes up t 1024 x 768, i take it i need to get the gfx card drivers to go higher
<cac__> that is a big lie
<atomiku-linux> When I use "AOSS ET" the game's sound output is really crackily. is there any way I can fix this?
<faemir> atomiku-linux: tried using a different sound instead?
<tuxcrafter> does any one now a video tutorial for creating a *.deb package file?
<faisalko> hello all i use ubuntu but i cant connect to the internet i use sierra card mobile and the ubuntu unknow the hardware :((
<faemir> is it just me or is there a troll logging in and out?
<adinsx> does anyone know how to set gnome to only animate windows when you select a place to move them to?
<faemir> animate?
<atomiku-linux> faemir: what do you mean
<adinsx> like when you drag a window in gnome, its visible the entire time, i would rather the window stay put until i select a place it should be moved to
<adinsx> its sort of hard to describe
<faisalko> hello all i use ubuntu but i cant connect to the internet i use sierra card mobile and the ubuntu unknow the hardware :((
<faemir> atomiku-linux: well that is OSS, try alsa
<cac__> ey guys
<atomiku-linux> huh
<faemir> adinsx:  i get you
<atomiku-linux> OOOHHH!
<atomiku-linux> right
<atomiku-linux> how can i get ET to use ALSA?
<cac__> have you tried linuxt mint?
<faemir> atomiku-linux: i don't know xD
<Goldenphoenix> waxfactor2nd: the xorg.conf looks good, can you give the xorg.log in /var/log/ ?
<faisalko> plz help
<atomiku-linux> D:
<faisalko> hello all i use ubuntu but i cant connect to the internet i use sierra card mobile and the ubuntu unknow the hardware :((
<cac__> it is a must
<_3oo3_> hi.  is ubuntu a good OS compared to BSD platforms?
<Wicks> yell0w: what key would that be o_0
<faemir> adinsx: sorry, i cant check at the moment (updating & on xfce), if you will stay put on there i will check a bit later
<adinsx> ok thanks :)
<faemir> _3oo3_: imo it has better software resources
<yell0w> Wicks, the key to the left of your right CTRL key
<rouven>  hi. im using compiz with aiglx + nvidia 1.0.9631 binary drivers on ubuntu feisty and have a constant load of ~1.6 with xorg eating approx 40 to 50 % of my cpu without any applications running. what's the cause for that?
<adinsx> im not even sure where to look, ive checked "optimizing gnome" type guides
<_3oo3_> faemir -- im not sure what you mean?
<macd> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Baronvonbarbeque> big problem, the manufacturer of my sound card doesnt show up in the big list of linux sound card manufacturers!!! HELP
<faisalko> hello all i use ubuntu but i cant connect to the internet i use sierra card mobile and the ubuntu unknow the hardware :((
<faemir> rouven: is that the xorg drivers or the official drivers
<Wicks> yell0w: thanks.. trying it now... bloody macs
<rouven> faemir: nvidia binary drivers
<yell0w> Wicks, oh wait, macs ?
<yell0w> lol
<faemir> rouven: sorry, dunno then. try turning of some of the sfx :P
* yell0w sighs, i just destroy a person' life
<faemir> rouven: have you tried with beryl instead of compiz?
<Goldenphoenix> Baronvonbarbeque: try it here: http://www.alsa-project.org/
<rouven> faemir: is there a special channel for desktop-effects?
<_3oo3_> faemir what do you mean by better software resources? can you elaborate?
<Baronvonbarbeque> yeah, im running an onboard sound card made by some chinese manufacturer, i doubt it.
<rag_> hi all
<faemir> _3oo3_: i find that there are better programs for linux in general over *BSD
<rag_> please how to translate list of packages ;)
<Baronvonbarbeque> and yep, not there
<faemir> rouven: nope
<rag_> just description field on list, adept, synaptic, all ;)
<Baronvonbarbeque> any ideas?
<rag_> any ideas?
<Wicks> yell0w: Nope doesnt work :E
<rag_> is there this translate?
<faemir> rag_: google translater
<faemir> xD
<Baronvonbarbeque> har har har
<yell0w> Wicks, yeah,  i didn't realize it's a mac, sorry ;(
<Wicks> hehe no worries
<Pag_XP> I need some help with a serious kernel / boot problem
<Baronvonbarbeque> seriously though, im using an ASUS brand soundcard, i need drivers!
<rag_> faemir: o good!
<Pag_XP> I am stumped
<rag_> faemir: and other?
<Wicks> is here a way how i can map a key to that function?
<rag_> faemir: but how to change the list?
<Goldenphoenix> !metaquestions | Pag_XP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metaquestions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pag_XP> I have a Pentium D 2.66 Ghz 1GB RAM system running Ubuntu Edgy
<_3oo3_> faemir:#ubuntu like what?  can you give example?
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rag_> faemir: first how to extract list
<rag_> faemir: any command?
<Pag_XP> When it boots, I get a lot of messages that ends with "Kernel Panic, tried to kill init"
<rag_> faemir: with apt-cache is possible, i see
<faemir> _3oo3_: amaroK is the best media player - for linux only
<Pag_XP> I can repair it by booting from a live disk, chrooting into the filesystem and reinstalling the linux-image package with apt-get.
<_3oo3_> faimer:  thats just not true.
<faemir> _3oo3_: also, if you use a very popular distro like ubuntu, you get a massive irc channel like this for help ;P
<Pag_XP> But every time I reboot the problem comes back. If anyone else had this: How did you fix it?
<Baronvonbarbeque> *starts crying* i just want to play my music, i have the codecs, the sound card is driverless i think
<rag_> faemir: nooo
<faemir> rag_: idk
<unop> Pag_XP,  is this edgy? was it upgraded from dapper or installed afresh?
<faisalko> hello all i use ubuntu but i cant connect to the internet i use sierra card mobile and the ubuntu unknow the hardware :((
<_3oo3_> faimer:  amarok is crossplatform....bsd, linux, and i think some others
<Pag_XP> And, how do I interpret the kernel messages to find out what is actually causing the problem? I looked up "tried to kill init" on the forums
<Pag_XP> unop, it is Edgy, installed from scratch
<faemir> _3oo3_: that's changed :\
<Baronvonbarbeque> *sigh* no one can help me
<_3oo3_> also firefox, mozilla
<faemir> Baronvonbarbeque: what is your problem?
<rag_> faemir: ok thx
<_3oo3_> im trying to find reasons to consider both os's
<unop> Pag_XP,  I'd suggest you purge and reinstall the upstart package
<unop> Pag_XP,  via the chroot, etc
<Pag_XP> I had it hang on boot with "Tried to kill init" a couple of times, but booting into recovery mode always fixed it
<rag_> please any say where locate list apt
<rag_> on local?
<Pag_XP> Now recovery mode hangs too
<Pag_XP> unop, I will try that
<rag_> because it is in local
<faemir> _3oo3_: companies that do make alt. drivers they are usually for linux
<faemir> _3oo3_: if they do at all
<jahid> can anyone tell me, how can activate the middle mouse key of IBM laptop?
<unop> Pag_XP,  sudo sh -c "aptitude purge upstart; sudo install upstart"
<rag_> because without net apt-cache work it
<rag_> any say me whereis the list of packages?
<karthik> hi guys...help me...how to convert string into double in gcc?
<_3oo3_> faemir, so you could say one advantage is support with third party gaming and multimedia hardware?
<karthik> hi guys...help me...how to convert string into double in gcc?
<jahid> That middle moues key used to use scroll n a page
<Enselic``> karthik: what language?
<unop> karthik,  you want #c or #gcc not ubuntu
<karthik> GCC
<notgod> karthik: you don't in gcc.
<faemir> _3oo3_: yeh, and i don't know if there is a wine for *BSD. probably is.
<karthik> wht..cant understand
<_3oo3_> yes, wine is for freebsd
<notgod> faemir: there is.
<faemir> _3oo3_: ok
<aLFiB> my applet startbar is not working correcly... can anyone help me please?
<_3oo3_> it was actually written on bsd :)
<faemir> _3oo3_: ^^
<_3oo3_> (as was amarok)
<karthik> hi guys...help me...how to convert string into double in gcc?
<karthik> hi guys...help me...how to convert string into double in gcc?
<_3oo3_> (as was linux)
<Enselic``> karthik: gcc is a compiler
<unop> karthik,  do you want to get banned?
<Enselic``> karthik: not a language
<mats> wasnt linux crated on minix?
<unop> karthik,  please ask in a programming room, this is off-topic here
<karthik> hi guys...help me...how to convert string into double in C?
<rag_> ok apt-get update is for download packages list
<_3oo3_> mats no linux was created in the form of minnix
<rag_> but where is this list on local?
<Goldenphoenix> karthik try "/join #gcc"
<rag_> anybody know it?
<mats> _3oo3_: ah, right! ;D
<jmazaredo> is there a problem when installing 6.10 using (hdisk master+cdrom slave in 1 cable)
<faemir> aLFiB: what wm you using?
<Baronvonbarbeque> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE GIVE ME SOME HELP. MY SOUND IS NOT WORKING. I HAVE CODECS, I THINK I NEED TO FIND DRIVERS. MANUFACTURER IS NOT LISTED IN THE ALSA SITE.
<aLFiB> faemir, ubuntu
<unop> !CAPS
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<karthik> guys///help me
<Enselic``> karthik: http://www.thinkage.ca/english/gcos/expl/c/lib/strtod.html
<faemir> Baronvonbarbeque:  try OSS instead!
<unop> !ops | karthik offtopic
<ubotu> karthik offtopic: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Baronvonbarbeque> tried oss
<Baronvonbarbeque> no good.
<atomiku-linux> When I use "AOSS ET" the game's sound output is really crackily. is there any way I can fix this?
<faemir> Baronvonbarbeque: dunno then, sorry
<_3oo3_> in all fairness unop....no one was answering his question...when you ignore someone they tend to get frustrated in 'supportive' environments
<Baronvonbarbeque> tried all of the built in ones
<faemir> atomiku-linux: what game is this?
<atomiku-linux> enemy territory
<faisalko> hello all i use ubuntu but i cant connect to the internet i use sierra card mobile and the ubuntu unknow the hardware :((
<unop> Baronvonbarbeque,  have you made sure you have the right card set a default
<unop> ?
<faemir> atomiku-linux:  is this is wine?
<atomiku-linux> im trying to get it to use alsa, so i can have xmms and et both playing sound
<youkilldkennedy> Anyone have any idea why Azureus won't show up as a system tray icon, and won't minimize to the taskbar? I'm using Azureus 2.5.0.4 and 6.10.17 of Ubuntu (I think)
<atomiku-linux> no, not wine
<faemir> youkilldkennedy: i have that problem as well, i just used ktorrent instead :|
<GaiaX11> Do you know if the CNR (package management from Linspire) will be also available to older ubuntu versions or only from feisty on?
<Baronvonbarbeque> unop where would i look to check?
<faemir> oh dear lord
<Wicks> anyone else have any ideas on how i can map a key on the keyboard to be a right click button? :E
<aLFiB> faemir, can u help me?
<faemir> aLFiB: remind what was wrong again sorry
<unop> Baronvonbarbeque,   asoundconf list
<aLFiB> faemir,  my applet startbar is not working correcly... can anyone help me please?
<Pici> GaiaX11: Probably only for new versions
<Baronvonbarbeque> thx
<youkilldkennedy> faemir: It sucks, don't it? I heard using uTorrent with wine was a good alternative. Does ktorrent keep your place in the download when you close the application.
<aLFiB> faemir,  it has a black background
<faemir> youkilldkennedy: yes
<faemir> youkilldkennedy: i heard that utorrent selling their data :s
<daviddixon> I am trying to install MATlab and this is what I get :~/programs/matlab_sv$ /cdrom/install_unix.sh -glnx86
<daviddixon> bash: /cdrom/install_unix.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied      can anyone help
<Pag_XP> unop, I've purged and reinstalled; I'll reboot a few times to see if it worked. Just for future reference, what exactly does the upstart package contain / do?
<Baronvonbarbeque> "names of available sound cards intel"
<unop> !upstart | Pag_XP
<ubotu> Pag_XP: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<unop> !info upstart | Pag_XP
<ubotu> pag_xp: upstart: event-based init daemon. In component main, is required. Version 0.2.7-7 (edgy), package size 91 kB, installed size 300 kB
<unop> !info sysvinit | Pag_XP
<ubotu> pag_xp: sysvinit: System-V-like init utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu16 (edgy), package size 106 kB, installed size 280 kB
<GaiaX11> Pici: They say that there will be a CNR plugin. So, I am in Dapper then what if I install the plugin?
<Ubuntuguy> ALl -- How can I keep boot parameters from disappearing when the kernel is updated?
<latz> Hi anybody using openvpn in here, could some1 help setting up the permissions so a non-root user could start a openvpn connection using tun device? (the device is set up properly already) Thx
<Pag_XP> Aha
<Pag_XP> TY
<Baronvonbarbeque> i give up for tonight.
<unop> Pag_XP,  if you understand what the init script does, this is ubuntu's enhancement of it
<Baronvonbarbeque> 2am 4 hours of trying to get sound.
<Baronvonbarbeque> no progress
<joe_joe_joe> hey guys, I boot with the Ubuntu 6.10 cd, and I click Install Ubuntu, and then the Kernel starts to load, and then I get this: "Kernel Panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init"
<joe_joe_joe> what's wrong..?
<Enselic``> Baronvonbarbeque: we understand you are disappointed, but whining will not help
<faemir> aLFiB: are you using GNOME?!
<Pici> GaiaX11: I cant speculate on what will happen until we start to see CNR in current versions of Ubuntu.
<Enselic``> Baronvonbarbeque: when someone knows the solution they will tell you
<faemir> joe_joe_joe: you checked the md5?
<aLFiB> faemir, Yes
<prabu> Hi guys i need major help here, heres what i need help with : i got a server with 6.10 and a RAID1+LVM the problem is when i add a new HDD in to rebuild the raid it doesnt boot LILO how can i get LILO back in thre
<faemir> aLFiB: tried changing themes?
<joe_joe_joe> faemir, what's the md5..?
<Baronvonbarbeque> im not whining, more like groaning as my arse hurts from a bad chair and my brain hurts from no progress. i will keep trying in the morning.
<sable> Anyone know of a graphical backup program? I can't figure out dirvish
<joe_joe_joe> and how do I check it? (i'm kinda noob using Linux)
<faemir> joe_joe_joe: its a verification thing
<Baronvonbarbeque> good luck to the rest of you. may you have better luck than me
<faemir> joe_joe_joe: they are used in windows as well ;)
<joe_joe_joe> oh, you mean when I record the cd?
<faemir> wait sec
<aLFiB> faemir, no... what diference it makes?
<faemir> joe_joe_joe: also, try burning it again on a _really_ low speed. like 4x
<Baronvonbarbeque> oh, and hopefully you will have someone to spend valintines with, might manage some amount of computational frustration.
<faemir> aLFiB: try
<prabu> anybody on how i can get my LILO back ?
<faemir> prabu: pm me your problem
<atomiku-linux> How can I have enemy territory and XMMS playing sounds at the same time?
<faemir> atomiku-linux: cant you just play both? :S
<sable> Anyone know of a graphical backup program?
<youkilldkennedy> faemir: Does Ktorrent run well under GNOME?
<GaiaX11> Pici: Even in their FAQ this question and answer was not proposed. I tried to get a way of asking them through e-mail, but I did not find. Someone could help me to ask that for them. So they could answer it in their FAQ's (Ubuntu faq/ Linspire faq)
<Goldenphoenix> KTorrent works under GNOME
<faemir> youkilldkennedy: yeh
<gozert> Hello everyone
<youkilldkennedy> Okay, thanks.
<pollywog> anyone know why nvidia won't work with a custom kernel even though I also installed nvidia drivers for the custom kernel?  I have done this in Debian for years but apparently something else is needed in Ubuntu?
<gozert> can anyone point me to a page about enabling composite, with drop shadows? Not XGL/AIGLX but the plain 2D desktop that was introduced wayyy before the 3D desktop
<madprobe> gOLdenHaWK3D, hi dude
<Nukeador> hi all
<Enselic``> hi
<gozert> basically it would give shadows and would let the freedesktop clock run with real translucency
<Nukeador> any idea why in services-admin i have all unchecked and if I check them again and quit they are not saved? O_O its a big problem because i cant log in normal mode
<bruegge> nabend
<Nukeador> i have to use recovery mode and launch gdm manually
<atomiku-linux> How can I have enemy territory and XMMS playing sounds at the same time?
<Goldenphoenix> bruegge: nabend, aber hier ist englisch
<bruegge> oh ok sry, dann bin ich flashc glandet, mla gucken wo der deutsche war. ^^
<Goldenphoenix> bruegge: #ubuntu-de
<bruegge> jut thx
<numist> window set stick off
<Crescendo> What command can I run to schedule a full hard drive scan and repair on the next reboot?
<HymnToLife> Crescendo, shutdown -rF now
<HymnToLife> (that will reboot now though)
<Crescendo> Okay, I'll just do it when I can.
<neighborlee> my HP scanner ( officejet 5500 ) used to work great running xsane, but in edgy it trys..a minute or so later I get error can't communite with device..did they remove support for this device for some reason in edgy ??
<gozert> Is there a howto for enabling the composite and damage extension to get shadows and translucency (not xgl or aiglx)
<gozert> ?
<Crescendo> That'll find bad sectors and eliminate their use?
<Pag_XP> OK, so, it worked in that it will boot one time after I reinstall upstart and the kernel image.
<Pag_XP> But the second reboot, it's right back at the same problem
<HymnToLife> Crescendo, most of the time, yes
<Pag_XP> I am seeing something that looks like a stack trace, talking about "acpi_hw_low_level_read" and "kernel_thread_helper" and a lot of hex, maybe opcodes
<HymnToLife> you can do sudo touch /forcefsck if you don't want to reboot immediately
<HymnToLife> (that will run fsck at next reboot)
<Crescendo> HymnToLife, will that do the same scan and repair?
<HymnToLife> yes
<Nukeador> how can i see what services run at startup? because services-admin does not save my settings
<Enselic``> Nukeador: /etc/init.d-ish
<unop> Nukeador,  ls -l /etc/rc2.d/S*
<Sianis_> hi all
<Sianis_> i installed Azureus from repo
<Sianis_> but i haven't taskbar icon
<Webspot> Using Netgear WPN111 (atheros chipset). Installed ndiswrapper. Installed the windows driver with ndiswrapper. Installed the ndiswrapper in to the kernel modules. running iwconfig shows no wlan0 or ath0 or any other wireless networks adapters
<arphetic> Azureus sux :<
<Berg> hi
<Goldenphoenix> Webspot: ifconfig
<Webspot> ifconfig?
<Nukeador> Enselic``, /etc/init.d-ish does not exist
<arphetic> ye
<arphetic> ifconfig in terminal
<gozert> i think i got it, apt-get xcompmgr and transset, put Option "RenderAccel" "true" under Device in xorg.conf, enable the composite extension with a section extensions (copy/paste), restart X, run xcompmgr
<Goldenphoenix> Webspot: whats the output of ifconfig
<Sianis_> arphetic: what are you using?
<unop> Nukeador,  ls -l /etc/rc2.d/S*
<Enselic``> Nukeador: unop was right, and I confused
<arphetic> bittornado
<Webspot> just about to run it. It's acutally my friends machine...
<Nukeador> unop, that way i get a full list of the services, but they are not loaded on startup :S
<arphetic> Sianis_: unless you install the azureus independent from Ubuntu/gnome, you'll get probably tons of problems, as I did ;)
<sable> Anyone know of a good graphical backup program? I can't figure out devish
<Sianis_> but the bittornado is so unfriendly :)
<unop> Nukeador,  they are a list of scripts that run at startup -- whether they get a service running or not depends on the individual script there -- most do, some done
<unop> s/done/dont/
<marcko> I don't get this story of torrent files. Each time I try to download one, the transfer rate is really slow ( 20, 30 KB/S)
<arphetic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lnxmomo> maybe its not a popular file
<arphetic> I love that 1 tbh xD
<multichil> marcko : Check you port forwarding settings
<sacater> hello, if anyone can help me get beryl or/and xgl on my computer i would appreciate it greatly, please join #sacater to help me
<Nukeador> unop, but my prob is that no service run at startup and im unable to log in the system, i have to run ubuntu in recovery mode to log in
<unop> Nukeador,  i suppose the question to ask is , what are you trying to achieve?
<gozert> i got it, thanks anyway
<marcko> multichil. How?
<arphetic> marcko: when you upload more, you'll download more (I think)
<Nukeador> im trying to activate at startup the services
<gozert> arphetic: true
<unop> Nukeador,  how do you conclude no services run at startup?
<Goldenphoenix> hallo bruegge
<multichil> marcko : Do you use Nat or is you pc directly connected to the internet?
<arphetic> marcko: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent read more about Torrent system
<Nukeador> because i cant run ubuntu in normal mode (blank screen instead of login screen) and if i run services-admin all are unchecked
<bruegge> hey, ich geh aber wieder in den deutschen, war blo nen fehler meiner seits ^^
<Webspot> Goldenphoenix: ifconfig showed eth0 and lo
<Pag_XP> This is getting more and more confusing
* Pag_XP tried disabling ACPI in bios and booting wiht the noacpi option
<Pag_XP> And
<aalhamad> is there a good proxy site?
<Pag_XP> ........I get an ACPI ERROR!
<gozert> Nukeador: "update-rc.d <script> defaults" will reset that script to run at default runlevels
<arphetic> !newline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newline - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jahid> why my firefox cant play audio and video file?
<marcko> O well :) I'm newbie. I have a dsl connection. I have a username and passord. I'm using a modem/router. multichil
<Goldenphoenix> Webspot: what's the output of "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<Pag_XP> Is there anyone I can pm the calltrace to who can interpret it for me?
* Pag_XP needs an oracle
<Nukeador> gozert, so i should do update-rc.d * defaults in /etc/init.d ?
<marcko> I guess it's nat, multichil
<gozert> Nukeador: not * but almost :D
<Nukeador> k
<gozert> Nukeador: * would also include rc?.d
<arphetic> !enter > Pag_XP
<traisen> Is there a list of available packages for Ubuntu?
<Goldenphoenix> marcko: Right guess
<marcko> thanks arphetic
<arphetic> traisen: yes, what version do you have?
<Pici> traisen: http://packages.ubuntu.com ? I'm not sure thats what you're looking for though
* ikonia akes
<aalhamad> is there a good proxy site?
* ikonia wakes even
<ikonia> aalhamad: proxy for what
<traisen> 6.06
<aalhamad> if i want to use a proxy to surf over the internet what shall i do ?
<marcko> :) I'm already becoming an expert Goldenphoenix.
<gozert> Nukeador: try something like ls -l|grep -v drwx|awk '{ print "update-rc.d " $8 " defaults"; }'|bash -
<arphetic> traisen: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/
<gozert> aalhamad: what browser, firefox? epiphany
<gozert> ?
<aalhamad> ikonia, for surfing over the internet..
<aalhamad> firefox
<loca|host> hello
<ikonia> aalhamad: do you want to run your own proxy, or use someone elses ?
<ikonia> loca|host: hello
<traisen> arphetic: Thanks
<aalhamad> use somebdy else..
<gozert> aalhamad: edit > preferences
<loca|host> how to not to permit users to do: sudo passwd root
<arphetic> traisen:  thank Pici instead
<Nukeador> gozert, i get lots of System startup links for /etc/init.d/reboot already exist.
<ikonia> aalhamad: then wy are you asking in a channel thats about supported ubuntu technical supports
<gozert> aalhamad: then advanced > network
<Webspot> Goldenphoenix: modprobe ndiswrapper showed nothing
<loca|host> and change root's password
<gozert> aalhamad: click settings
<ikonia> loca|host: add them to the sudoers file
<aalhamad> gozert, ok?
<traisen> pici:thanks
<gozert> Nukeador: ohhh that should be fine
<loca|host> ikonia, what should i add ?
<aalhamad> and what proxy i can use...
<ikonia> loca|host: look at the file and you should see the format
<ikonia> aalhamad: you need to find someone who is willing to let you
<Kresjah> Hello there! I was wondering if someone could help me get Mesa GL working on my machine
<Nukeador> gozert, but if i run now services-admin all the services are unchecked...
<aalhamad> ikonia there are site that i can;t get into it..
<arphetic> Kresjah: try stating the problem instead
<ikonia> aalhamad: so ?
<joe_joe_joe> faemir I'm having a problem again installing my ubuntu.. I burned t at 8x, and i'm still having the same Kernel Panic error msg
<joe_joe_joe> atempted to kill init....
<Ace2016> Hi all i need help
<aalhamad> so i need to enable a proxy..
<gozert> Nukeador: thats strange... everything should be back to defaults
<ikonia> aalhamad: so you need to have a proxy
<Ace2016> but its a bit off topic
<aalhamad> i guess many sites give the out..
<Goldenphoenix> Webspot: whats in your /etc/modules with relating ndiswrapper?
<aalhamad> on 8080 port
<faemir> joe_joe_joe dodgy iso then
<Ace2016> Anyone know what the song is in this video?  http://www.funny-videos.co.uk/404.php
<pavs> whats the most important linux certification?
<Ace2016> i don't know why the error page has a song but i like it
<Nukeador> gozert, is a big problem since i can log in into ubutu normal mode because os this issue
<ikonia> pavs: personal opinion
<gozert> pavs: LPI level 3 imho (which is beta)
<joe_joe_joe> faemir what do you mean with dodgy iso...?...
<faemir> joe_joe_joe, it's corrupt
<pavs> LPI?
<faemir> probably have to redownload the iso
<Webspot> Goldenphoenix: It's a line at the bottom
<faemir> joe_joe_joe, you didn't check the md5 though did you
<gozert> Nukeador: i'm sorry, could you please reformulate that?
<arphetic> faemir: you should 'v checked the md5 huid
<Kresjah> Very well. Basically, I have my laptop here running an ATI Mobility M1 (8MB). Getting GL working on it is hell. On windows (I just recently switched to ubuntu, so I'm still a newbie to all this) was impossible, and even though I have found some for linux, they have a lot of issues
<arphetic> s/huid/hash
<gozert> pavs: you _should_ know about LPI if you're interested in linux certification
<joe_joe_joe> faemir, you mean like chech the disk after the burning, with the same software?
<pavs> I am new to linux :)
<gozert> ohhhh then don't try getting certified now
<Goldenphoenix> webspot: is there an "alias" in this line?
<pavs> I will googl it
<ikonia> pavs: so forget about certification until your not new
<gozert> get more acquainted first
<jman_> anybody here have experience with virtualbox?
<faemir> joe_joe_joe, try that test, and see what it says
<gozert> and try several different distros
<arphetic> !openGL
<Webspot> Goldenphoenix: what do you mean alias?
<Nukeador> gozert, i mean if i run ubuntu in normal mode, i get a blank screen instead of the login screen, then i start ubuntu in recovery mode, and run gdm manually (i get and error with HAL, normal if all the services are off) and log into the system
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pavs> I think I will go for linux+ to get me started somewhere
<faemir> msg joe_joe_joe tell me when you have done that
<arphetic> Kresjah: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<gozert> Nukeador: strange... have you set gdm to auto login?
<ikonia> pavs: how about just play with linux
<Kresjah> I've been searching on the net through all kinds of how-to's, and basically found one on how to get the binary snapshots running on ubuntu. The newest snapshots are from 20060403 (development has stopped it seems), and from reading several other threads on it, these binaries has an issue where polygons drawn outside off the screen goes missing.
<ikonia> pavs: forget certification
<Goldenphoenix> if there stands "alias" in this line or is there only "ndiswrapper" alone
<Nukeador> gozert, no, i read about that but my gdm has not autologin enable
<Kresjah> arphetic: I'm currently running feisty herd3, although I had this issue with Edgy too
<Webspot> Goldenphoenix: just ndiswrapper alone
<pavs> certification will give me motivation to learn even harder , me thinks
<arphetic> I have no experience with either feisty or Edgy, but hold on
<Kresjah> But in one of the topics out there, someone said that the polygon issue seems to be something with the binaries, and building the mesa/dri source rather than using binaries solves the problem.
<ikonia> pavs: you'll get no-one with out just playing
<ikonia> s/no-one/no-where
<aalhamad> is there a way i can set my own proxy?
<Goldenphoenix> what is the chip on your Card, Webspot
<gozert> pavs: try running a webserver, dns server, samba, etc etc. create complete (virtual) networks, try creating rpm and deb packages, try out lots of distros like slackware, debian, suse, fedora, ubutu (ofcourse), and read a good buck like running linux or linux in a nutshell
<ikonia> aalhamad: not if your behind a firewall thats causing your problems
<Kresjah> So, I've been trying to build mesa/dri based on the guide here: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Building
<gozert> and forget nice GUIs, run everything from terminal windows or virtual consoles
<Webspot> Goldenphoenix: atheros
<Webspot> Goldenphoenix: gtg. ill come back to #ubuntu later
<aalhamad> ikonia, then if i want to surf anonymouse what shall i do?
<Kresjah> I managed to get myself to 1.6, but there's where my problems with getting the sources working started.
<aatdark> does any one know how the get german for openoffice ..?
<gozert> Nukeador: can you run X :1 from a virtual console?
<gozert> Nukeador: does that give a gray mesh?
<ikonia> aalhamad: you'll need an external proxy
<arphetic> pavs: you might better start with some e-Books on linux or something
<aalhamad> ikonia, is there a wiki i can reffer ?
<pavs> gozert thanks for your list :) I have done the the first 3 of them and on my secondbook now (linux bible, and novell Linux+ guide)
<Kresjah> I'll just hold a bit so that people can catch up with my non-talking :p
<Nukeador> gozert, i cant do ctrl+alt+f1 in the blank screen unfortunately
<gozert> pavs: great :)
<Kresjah> non-stop that should be
<gozert> Nukeador: ohhh it locks up hmm
<freshfish> anyone installed ubuntu 6.10 on a thinkpad T60p 2623? If so how do you like it compared to Suse
<ikonia> aalhamad: your not getting it - if your being blocked, you need a proxy on your network thats not blocked - you can't just "have one"
<gozert> Nukeador: so you dont get X at all?
<amar>  can anyone plz explain me how to upgrade ubuntu 5.10 to 6.10......... i'm a newbie...
<ikonia> freshfish: I've run it on a T60
<pavs> arphatic I have hacking ubuntu e-book, very interesting i havent read it yet
<ikonia> pavs: how do you know its interesting if you've not read it ?
<freshfish> ATI drivers work ok?
<ikonia> freshfish: yup
<Nukeador> gozert, i do X :1 and i get a grey screen yes
<aalhamad> ikonia, ok now i get you..thanks
<gozert> amar: download the Ubuntu 6.06.1 Alternate CD
<pavs> i went through couple of pages fro the middle
<freshfish> fingerprint reader?
<gozert> amar: then insert that while its running
<ikonia> freshfish: didn't use that
<gozert> amar: it should autodetect the new version and ask you if you want to upgrade
<aalhamad> ikonia, what sites offers other proxy.. cause i can't go on trial and error
<Nukeador> gozert, but in normal mode there is no X at all
<comradeC> how do you tell what module is associated with a device like eth1?
<gozert> Nukeador: weird :D
<ikonia> pavs: thats crap - you can't base a topic you know nothing about as "interesting" based on a few pages of a book you've not read
<Flustrated> okay, so I figured out that my HDTV is cutting off part of the screen due to overscan in a factory mode (720p), does anyone know how to go about fixing this?
<freshfish> so last Q, did it work "Out of the box"?
<ikonia> aalhamad: it doesn't matter what sites offer proxys - if you can't get to them on your network
<ikonia> freshfish: yes it did
<Flustrated> I used to be able to fix the overscan issue in Windows XP by setting the resolution of the TV to one setting under 1080i
<freshfish> man thx good news *_^
<n|RaY> hey guys :D
<rahmetli> why do you use gnome? i really wonder. is it just the matter of taste?
<jahid> can anyone tel me, how can i make my firefox to play media files? like songs and videos?
<ikonia> freshfish: no problem
<Nukeador> gozert, i think that i get the blank screen cause in normal mode no service es loaded
<ikonia> rahmetli: personal taste
<gozert> Nukeador: i think not
<jaldrich> Flustrated:  you  not in  16x9  format  your in 4x3
<Flustrated> jaldrich: are you sure?  The resolution showed as 720p
<pavs> ikonia "interesting" is an opinion, you may not share it.
<jaldrich> so
<n|RaY> how i fix this problem: If i start Firefox and loads a site with Java, firefox crashs :/
<jaldrich> 720  by what   4x3
<unop> comradeC,  i think ethtool might be able to tell you
<ikonia> pavs: its like me reading a few pages of atomic fusion - and saying "interesting topic" I know nothing about atomic fusion, so I can't make that call reading a few pages on a topic I know nothing about
<jaldrich> 720  is just the rez
<Nukeador> gozert, so what can i do?
<Raskall> any known problems with evolution-exchange in feisty? Cannot authenticate against the exchange-server
<Flustrated> jaldrich: nah, it was 720p, 16:9 ratio, I divided them out on a calculator when I read the resolution and it was correct, or it seemed to be, maybe not
<Flustrated> heh
<gozert> Nukeador: you _could_ try disabling usplash, or running a different dm
<jaldrich> 90% of the market  use 720 is a 4x3 format
<unop> Raskall,  can you logon and use the exchange-server with other clients?
<n|RaY> how i fix this problem: If i start Firefox and loads a site with Java, firefox crashs :/
<amar> gozert:i have downloaded 6.10...... but when dat gparted window appears it gets struck there......
<gozert> Nukeador: though i really don't know what exactly causes this weird behavior... maybe if you look at the xorg log file
<Raskall> unop: with outlook, yes. :)
<Flustrated> jaldrich: nope, it was correct, resolution was rated at 1280x720, which is 16:9
<gozert> amar: you can't upgrade 5.10 to 6.10
<comradeC> does anyone here have a broadcom 4138 wireless
<pavs> ikinio, its an "interesting topic" because it interests you, you dont necessarilly have to know everything about it. like I said its a perssonal opinion.
<Raskall> unop: I guess I miss some kerberos-stuff.
<gozert> amar: upgrade to 6.06 first
<Nukeador> gozert, .Xsessions-errors?
<jaldrich> ok  then your not setting in the begainning to a 16x9
<Anil> hi
<amar> k ........ temme how to do dat
<gozert> Nukeador: /var/log/Xorg.log.0 iirc
<Nukeador> gozert, k
<ikonia> pavs: but how do you know it interests you when you know nothing about it ?
<amar> i wanna to do it manually
<gozert> Nukeador: before launching another X server
<Flustrated> jaldrich: it's the resolution that reconfiguring the thing auto-detected, because it couldn't find the mode I tried to enter it into I presume
<jaldrich> and depends on how its broad casted
<Nino> Oo
<amar> i think we can do dat using some code......
<unop> Raskall,  verify you are using the exact same settings in evolution  .. maybe grab a howto and have a go that way too
<Flustrated> jaldrich: I'm talking about hooking my HDTV up to the computer, it cuts off the menubar, etc.
<unop> bbl
<jaldrich> yes  me to
<gozert> Nukeador: good luck with your troubles, i gotta go
<jaldrich> are you using dvi ? or componet
<Nukeador> gozert, thanks
<Flustrated> jaldrich: my guess is this: WinXP had overscan in these modes too.  My guess is that in regular TV resolutions, (ie 720p and 1080i) you get overscan because the monitor is assuming it needs it because it's broacast content
<gozert> Nukeador: you can always disable gdm with update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<gozert> Nukeador: then log in to the console and run startx
<Flustrated> jaldrich: DVI
<Nukeador> aha
<gozert> cya ./
<pavs> ikonio not reading the book doesnt mean i know nothing about it. the book title was hacking ubuntu , I know ubuntu, and by hacking it basically was referring to messing with setings and importing e-mail froom windowz boz in unconventional way. definately interesting as far as i am concerned even though I dont know how to do it yet.
<jaldrich> if you broadcast is 720p
<ikonia> pavs: then why did you say you where new to linux - if you know ubuntu ?
<jaldrich> your video card might only be 4x3
<amaru> fr ???
<jaldrich> not 16x9
<Pici> !fr | amaru
<ubotu> amaru: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Flustrated> jaldrich: not so, I had this working in WinXP
<comradeC> I have this problem with broadcom 4138 wireless, I've used ndiswrapper before but not with this card, the odd thing is that ubuntu detects this and installs it as eth1 on my system, but I can't do anything with it like search for essids or anything... I was trying to find the module it is using so I can unload it and use ndiswrapper
<jaldrich> so
<jaldrich> what is your point
<Flustrated> jaldrich: so my card is 16x9
<pavs> 3 weeks == new, I would say.
<Flustrated> it's not the card
<BusMaster> why can't I copy the .dat files in the mpegav folder of a vcd using linux?  Ican very well do it in windows, but linux simply says input/output error
<Flustrated> the TV is overscanning the picture in these modes
<Flustrated> is there a software way to correct that?
<jaldrich> tv use a diffrent res
<ikonia> pavs: so 3 weeks = not know ubuntu
<qos> hey guys ... i want to install scribes. but it isnt in my packetmanager. i have enabled multiverse and universe in repository ... does anyone know why i cant find it?
<jaldrich> lines of resalution
<pavs> now 3 weeks == is still new to ubuntu.
<Flustrated> jaldrich: where can I find the resolutions my TV can support?  I knew one that worked in WinXP but I didn't write it down or anything and now I no longer have XP installed
* Goldenphoenix going to est something
<Breetai> Hi all, I am running edgy. Anyone have any idea how to get sound in VMWare?
<arphetic> Im using ubuntu for 1 week now, but I have used Red Hat a lot before, and I have a certain experience. Besides that I read a lot of docs on several linux subjects. I know what I want to know, I just aint some walking encyclopedia knowing a solution to all problems.
<gleiss> Breetai: have you installed the client components?
<kiwii> hi, does linux-image-386 have ext3 module installed ?
<Flustrated> jaldrich: I'd be willing to settle for 720p if I could fix the overscan, but how do I do that?
<jaldrich> your tv  will only out put what the card does
<pavs> arphetic exactly my sentiment you dont have to be a genius in a topic to know that a book might be interesting based on reading couple of pages
<Pici> kiwii: Yes
<jetzi06> hello, how can i deactivate the touchpad of my laptop? there is no entry in the Xorg.conf
<aLFiB> does anyone knows what error is this: E: gtk-engines-eazel: subprocesso post-installation script retornou cdigo de sada de error 2 ?
<mrpoundsign> ok...  ugh, I am going to have to kill pppd + dhcpd :)
<jaldrich> u might try to  with your remote  changing your screen size
<aLFiB> it happens when i try to install NVIDIA packages
<Flustrated> jaldrich: my TV remote?
<jaldrich> yes
<kiwii> pici: i installed this by apt-get, and I got error in Grub
<n|RaY> how i fix this problem: If i start Firefox and loads a site with Java, firefox crashs :/
<Flustrated> jaldrich: tried, no settings
<Flustrated> I wish that they'd truly make these TVs like monitors
<Flustrated> and give you the ability to adjust picture dimensions
<jaldrich> then  that is what the tv will do
<Pici> kiwii: can you paste/pastebin the error?
<arphetic> pavs: I was more refering to know how to fix all bugs. I'm fimilar with the terminal, and linux itself. Ubuntu is not really THAT different from Redhat to be honest, and there is nice support for it. Eventhough I still dont have the solution for my errormessages problem ^^
<jaldrich> you can;t compair apple and oranges
<Flustrated> jaldrich: not exactly apples and oranges, but whatever
<Flustrated> haha
<pudland> xserver help please, crashed after restricted modules update
<jaldrich> xp use a closed format driver
<pavs> nIray what site? i want to see if i can replicate it
<jaldrich> ubuntu use a open  driver format
<Breetai> gleiss: yes, but when I turn sound on, I get an error failed to open sound device /dev/dsp device not found
<Flustrated> actually I'm using an nvidia binary driver
<Flustrated> haha
<Breetai> or cannot be opened
<kiwii> Pici: I think its a common error, VFS: cannot open root device "hda2"
<Flustrated> but whatever you like
<n|RaY> how i fix this problem: If i start Firefox and loads a site with Java, firefox crashs :/
<jaldrich> i'v been in broadcast  for a very long time
<pavs> arphetic main differance IMO is that red hat uses KDE as their main XDM
<ikonia> pavs: thats nonsense
<pavs> termianl commands in most linux distros are universally same AFAIK
<ikonia> pavs: the layout of components and the package managment is the main difference
<jaldrich> and all so what are you using  nivida
<arphetic> True
<pavs> ikonia calling me crap and now nonsense:)
<jaldrich> or ati
<ikonia> pavs: I didn't call you crap
<gleiss> Breetai: ls /dev/dsp?
<ikonia> pavs: I said your statment was nonsense
<pavs> ok whatever makes you happy
<qos> hey guys ... i want to install scribes. but it isnt in my packetmanager. i have enabled multiverse and universe in repository ... does anyone know why i cant find it?
<ikonia> pavs: its not about making me happy - you just made a wrong statment
<ikonia> how are you meant to learn if you can't take that critisism
<pbureau> you two need a room ?
<pbureau> lol
<ikonia> no thanks
<gleiss> qos: did you do an update after chaning the source config?
<pavs> ikonia package management in most major distro are differant anyways
<comradeC> what does it mean to unblacklist something?
<Pici> kiwii: is your rout filesystem on hda2?
<ikonia> pavs: not really as there are only 3 or 4 main ones, but the 3 or 4 main ones are the ones that seperate themselves
<ardchoille> ikonia, pavs, Please take the off-topic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic . This channel is for Ubuntu specific support.
<kiwii> Pici: yes
<Minuo> Is there a [somewhat]  simple way to get the ubuntu install CD to give me a ssh session and a text-mode installer?  I want to install Ubuntu on a headless server and I don't have a monitor handy
<ikonia> ardchoille: apologiese, got caught up
<kiwii> Pici: and swap is on hda1
<ikonia> Minuo: the cd doesn't come with ssh server
<pavs> oops
<pavs> what happened
<ardchoille> Minuo: You'll need to use the alternate cd to get a text-based install
<Minuo> ardchoille: Will the alternate CD have an SSH server?
<pavs> Ikonia: i said major distros.
<ardchoille> Minuo: _that_ I don't know
<ikonia> Minuo: no
<qos> gleiss, sure. it is enabled since months... do u know the exact packet name?
<pbureau> pavs take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Minuo> I can plug a keyboard in and take my best guess as to what commands I will need to type to get an ssh server running
<pavs> ok
<Minuo> I've done it with Gentoo, but this computer is slow as crap so I don't want to have to do that
<comradeC> what does it mean by saying that I need to unblacklist bcm34xx
<pbureau> Minuo, you dont even have a basic monitor handy ? driving blind man your desperate for it eh ?
<gleiss> qos: mmm... I confused it with Scribus
<Minuo> pbureau: It's a giant CRT out in my garage.  I'll get it if I have to but I'd rather not
<pbureau> comradeC,  sudo pico /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and remove the bcm43xx from the list CTL-X and save the file
<Kresjah> Hmm... I've followed the instructions of the DRI wiki install on how to build DRI/Mesa so far, but at point 1.6, it says that I should copy the driver files from mesa/lib to /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri ... However, there are two issues; 1. the modules folder does not exist. I could probably mkdir it, but I get the feeling that there's more to that issue than so. 2. The command line they said I should use (cp lib/*_dri.so /usr/X11R6/lib/modu
<kiwii> pico: should I recompile kernel ? or there is a problem in grub configuration
<joe_joe_joe> hey is there any way I can check my cd with md5, but from windows?
<jetzi06> hello, how can i deactivate the touchpad of my laptop? there is no entry in the Xorg.conf
<Yodude> hey i have a question about beagle, can i make it the default search engine for my system instead of the default search in ubuntu?
<ikonia> k
<gleiss> qos: scribes could be in an external, "3rd party" repository
<ikonia> Kresjah: what card are you using
<technomancy> if i install with the boot parameter "acpi=off" will that only affect that boot, or will all future uses of that installation be unable to use acpi?
<qos> gleiss, thank u ... why is it called scribus? i thought the program is called scribes ...
<joe_joe_joe> hey is there any way I can check my cd with md5, but from windows?
<Yodude> hymntilife: can you help me with something?
<pbureau> technomancy, if it does, you could reinstall it afterwards and enable it afterwards ...
<OlgaB> How do I change the gamma in gnome?
<Kresjah> ikonia: The dreaded ATI Mobility M1 (Mach64)
<gleiss> qos: scribus is a page layout editor.  Aren't you looking for the text editor?
<technomancy> pbureau: i could, but the installer fails to load on my machine unless I disable acpi =(
<technomancy> (this is edgy 64-bit on a core 2 duo laptop)
<qos> gleiss, i am looking for the text editor ;)
<Breetai> gleiss: it is there,  crw-rw---- root,audio 14, 3 /dev/dsp and the audio group contains the correct user.
<ikonia> technomancy: that doesn't remove it from the kernel  - just disables it. Just remove the line from the boot parameters and it will use it
<pbureau> technomancy, no you did not understand what I said, run apci=off if it remains off and you want it later, install it again. when you use a parameter it usually means for this install (thus not installing apci)
<technomancy> ikonia: ok, cool. i can just edit the grub config files later then?
<ikonia> yup
<pbureau> yep
<funkyzire> hey guys i need your help:
* pbureau ^5's ikonia 
<technomancy> ok, thanks!
<funkyzire> i have a partition with xubuntu
<pbureau> !ask | funkyzire
<ubotu> funkyzire: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<technomancy> hopefully failing to boot with ACPI is only a problem with the installer and not with ubuntu in general on my machine.
<joe_joe_joe> hey is there any way I can check my cd with md5, but from windows?
<Kresjah> ikonia: I tried the binary snapshots of mach64 mesa before I switched from edgy to feisty, but polygons rendering offscreen would not draw properly. From a topic I found back then (which I lost the link to) the polygon drawing issue was for some very odd reasons only happening in the binaries, but should supposedly work correctly if built from sources which is why I'm building from the sources this time.
<ikonia> joe_joe_joe: join #windows
<gleiss> Breetai: That's all I have.  That and virtualbox.org
<funkyzire> and i want completly delete it and use it with my standart ubuntu as a normal data-partition ext3
<pbureau> joe_joe_joe, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=md5%2C+but+from+windows&btnG=Google+Search
<gleiss> qos: I can only suggest a web search
* technomancy &heart;s the (no-longer-)new graphical install
<chezz99> 
<pbureau> !jp | chezz99
<ubotu> chezz99:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<arphetic> I was just gnna try nd translate that ^^
<chezz99> I am chinanese
<arphetic> !ch | chezz99
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arphetic> chezz99: this is international chan, try english
<HymnToLife> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Yodude> is there anyone who can help me with Beagle?
<HymnToLife> ch is Switzerland :p
<bulishko> zdarova narod!!!!!
<arphetic> eh lawl ye soz typo :P
<kiwii> is 2.6.17 good version or should I install other ?
<calvarez> .cn is china
<tomekdd> hi all
<bulishko> hi bot
<chezz99> thanks
<calvarez> kiwii, it's fine
<HymnToLife> kiwii, it should be good enough for you
<arphetic> kiwii you can update it after install I think ;)
<kiwii> with ext3 support bultin ?
<Nukeador> hi again
<ikonia> kiwii: why do you want to change your kernel ?
<HymnToLife> ext3 support exists since 2.4.15 IIRC
<HymnToLife> so 2.6.17 certainly has it :p
<ikonia> HymnToLife: exactly
<Nukeador> I run services-admin in a terminal, the settings doest save but i see and error: (services-admin:5633): Liboobs-CRITICAL **: oobs_service_set_runlevel_configuration: assertion `runlevel != NULL' failed
<Yodude> hymnToLife: can you help me please?
<ikonia> Yodude: whats up
<kiwii> ikonia, i  try to install ubuntu on computer which doesnt have cd and floppy, so I boot pxe from Knoppix liveCD
<calvarez> libboobs? :o ;)
<HymnToLife> Yodude, not if you don't ask a question
<kiwii> i got install linux-image, add new lines to grub
<Nukeador> why service-admin doesnt save the settings? :S
<ikonia> kiwii: so what does that have to do with why you want to update the kernel  ?
<kiwii> by my system gets an error
<Yodude> whassup iKonida
<arphetic> kiwii: how do you load liveCD if you dont have a cd player?
<ikonia> kiwii: whats the error ?
<kiwii> ikonia: cannot open root device "hda2"
<ikonia> arphetic: he net boots
<Yodude> i have a question about beagle: can it be set as the default search engine?
<kiwii> ikonia: it cant read ext3 partition..
<arphetic> Ah okey :)
<Yodude> i really don't like the default engine in ubuntu
<Raskall> unop: got the exchange plugin working. I didn't know that I had to use the owa server address.
<cmt^^> Anyone using Skype here? I can't get my mic to work
<kiwii> arphetic: live boot on laptop, and then netboot
<calvarez> yodude, what do you mean by engine?
<erUSUL> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Pici> kiwii: Sorry, I was away from the computer, it just occured to me, are you just putting in hda2 or /dev/hda2 ?
<HymnToLife> ikonia, if you stuck with the default kernel, of course it can
<ikonia> kiwii: no - it can't see your disk
<arphetic> yeah I figured ;)
<pbureau> cmt^^,  using gnome ? make dure Alsa doesnt have it as muted
<ikonia> HymnToLife: it can what ?
<arphetic> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<HymnToLife> read ext3
<kiwii> when i try to install linux-image it warns me to configure LILO
<ikonia> HymnToLife: I know
<ikonia> I didn't say it couldn't
<kiwii> but if i use Grub do i have to configure Lilo ?
<HymnToLife> sorry, that was to kiwii :p
<ikonia> kiwii: I think you may want to check your docs - pxe booting has nothing to do with a boot loader
<pbureau> <- tries Kunbuntu yesterday... man the 149 updates just mess the setup completly...lol thank god for Gnome
<GaiaX11> suppose that I go to the shop today and buy a modern HP printer will i find the drivers to install it in ubuntu?
<calvarez> kiwii, nah, if you're using grub you're set
<ikonia> Yodude: no idea
<pbureau> GaiaX11, why what printer you have ?
<cmt^^> pbureau - i did that, but it doesn't work
<calvarez> GaiaX11, you should be able to get any printer, I'd recommend you make sure before you go buy it though
<Yodude> maybe if i just uninstall the other search function it will be the default seeing it's obviously the ONLY one
<PhilH> Hi Guys, Does anyone know of a nice simple way to convert videos to 3GP format for use on a mobile phone?
<ikonia> Yodude: search the forums
<kiwii> ikonia: i use pxe booting only to install ubuntu, and then i want to use normal boot from grub
<Serg1> hello, i just installed ubuntu and i have a question.. why the totem can't play mp3
<PhilH> there are dozens of converters for windows but not a lot in the way of linux stuff
<pbureau> PhilH, check http://www.freshmeat.net/
<PhilH> pbureau, have done
<calvarez> yodude, rephrase the question. What do you mean by engine?
<Serg1> how to play mp3 music in ubuntu
<Pici> !mp3 | serg1
<ubotu> serg1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<calvarez> !mp3
<Yodude> cavarez: like in firefox, the default searsh engine is google
<pbureau> GaiaX11, so what the make/model of your printer ?
<arphetic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech <- I have a quickcam messenger, and I use Dapper Drake. How can I figure out what package/driver I should install (I heared it was supported in the latest linux kernels...)
<Yodude> here it's the same: i want Beagle to be the default Search engine for ubuntu
<GaiaX11> calvarez: pbureau Where do I find a list of HP printers supported by ubuntu?
<calvarez> you're talking of the search engine for firefox?
<Yodude> and want it to be the engine of the deskbar search
<HymnToLife> Yodude, you know, UBuntu is not a browser...
<Serg1> how to install this all with terminal?
<Yodude> lol
<arphetic> all this what?
<adamonline45> How do I exit gnome and all GUI stuff entirely, and get to just the command line?
<Yodude> HymnToLife: it's a revolution
<Serg1> of codecs etc. to play mp3 music
<PhilH> Any other ideas on the 3GP video front?
<GaiaX11> pbureau: I want to buy one modern HP. So where do I find a supported ubuntu list?
<HymnToLife> well, I really can't see what "the search engine for ubuntu" refers to
<arphetic> ctrl+alt+f1 adamonline45 brings you in shell for start
<pbureau> GaiaX11,  if you use your web browser and type in http://localhost:631 you will get a web interface for Cups, click on add printer  and check the list , but they carry pretty much all HP printers
<adamonline45> arphetic: That will eliminate any processor and memory overhead from gnome?
<nofxx> how to use apt-get on other directory? ie.: ltsp chroot
<Serg1> i don't want to read
<GaiaX11> pbureau: thx :-)
<Pici> PhilH: It looks like mencoder can re-encode to 3gp, check out it's man pages for details
<Serg1> =] 
<pbureau> Serg1, then use windows
<arphetic> nofxx: man apt-get
<Serg1> i want to listen music
<thor> hi all
<arphetic> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<minimec> Hi. I installed edgy with the live CD. Installation was done without any error. The problem is, that I can't boot now. The system hangs on grub without error... Is there a posibility to rewrite the boot sector with the live disk?
<Yodude> HymnToLife: like when you go to Places-Search, it's the default search engine in ubuntu
<stephen> what is firefox name for killall command
<mlpug> is there some uname or other command to find out what ubuntu is this? dapper or edgy?
<adamonline45> minimec: Is there a flashing cursor under the text "GRUB"?
<Serg1> i'll read the ubuntu faq, hope to get some help
<minimec> stephen: hmmm firefox-bin i think
<Yodude> HymnToLife: i want to replace that TOTALLY by beagle
<kiwii> hmm maybe i got problem because I had intrd instead of initrd :D
<technomancy> mlpug: more /etc/apt/sources.list
<minimec> adamonline45: one moment
<pbureau> !gstreamer | Serg1
<stephen> yeah that did it
<stephen> ty
<HymnToLife> can't help you with this, I haven't used ubuntu for ages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thor> does anyone know how to check what kind of drivers my wireless card is using? It's working fine just want to check what driver is used by the kernel
<minimec> adamonline45: Yes there is...
<technomancy> ok, i've got a situation where enabling acpi in edgy causes booting to fail. (does not happen with fiesty) is it likely that upgrading my kernel will solve the problem? can i upgrade just the kernel without going all the way to feisty?
<Pici> thor: try lsmod to list the currently active modules
<Yodude> HymnToLife: lol? what are you using now then?
<adamonline45> minimec: I had that same problem with an ubuntu-server install on an old pentuim 2... The BIOS doesn't know how to read disks larger than 8gb
<cypherdelic> I need help setting up an encrypted Root-FS for Edgy 6.10, any experts? I got error during startup: "no cryptroot configfured, skipping"
<HymnToLife> Yodude, right now, I'm on Debian
<pbureau> !GStreamer | Serg1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Serg1> pbureau i have check and it's seems that all gstream codecs are installed for my system
<Yodude> oh
<Serg1> "gstreamer"
<adamonline45> minimec: The only way I was able to get it working was to create a physical partition that was 8GB in size, for the root directory
<cypherdelic> Anyone familia with cryptsetup-luks for edgy 6.10? please
<Jordan_1> is there anyone who wants to be a moderator of a forum here ??? whisper me please !!!
<jarg> heya all, i want to download a live cd, my question is, is the same iso? so i don't found a live cd iso
<Vilhelms> jarg: Its teh same as the installation iso
<ikonia> Jordan_1: probably not appropriate to ask in here
<HymnToLife> jarg, the live cd's are the "desktop" ones
<adamonline45> minimec: I just put my home directory on a second partition.  The MBR is not the issue, the problem is that when the BIOS tries to read the necessary kernel information it can't find it because it's potentially more than 8gb away from the start of the disk
<minimec> adamonline45: it is a 8 GB disk... So I have to flash the BIOS? Oh. So I should do some more partitions... like 4GB for root 512mb swap and the rest for home?
<jarg> thanks
<cypherdelic> I need help setting up an encrypted Root-FS for Edgy 6.10, any experts? I got error during startup: "no cryptroot configfured, skipping"
<thor> Pici: i only get ath_pci. I should have something about madfifi or atheros...
<adamonline45> minimec: Once Ubuntu loads, however, it can read the whole disk fine...
<Pici> thor: ath_pci sounds like atheros to me
<pbureau> thor you have an atheros wifi ? did you install madwifi ?
<Jordan_1> if there is someone who wants to join an adult forum , please whisper me !
<minimec> adamonline45: THx a lot... That just means that I have to do the whole procedure again... ;)
<pbureau> Jordan_1,  go away
<HymnToLife> !ops [ Jordan_1 is spamming the channel
<thor> no i did not install madwifi. my wifi card is wg311T netgear
<nAruto_Elrond> salut
<Serg1> salut:):)
<ikonia> Jordan_1: is already leaving......;)
<adamonline45> minimec: Hmm, well that's interesting then!  Flashing the BIOS may help, as well as creating a smaller partition for the root directory.  What are the specs of your machine?  Yeah, I think it took me about 4 installs to get it working :) Good luck!
<kiwii> ok my system is working :D
<kiwii> thank you guys :D
<Vilhelms> My network manager can't find any of my network devices
<thor> Pici: it sounds like :) ? how can i make sure?
<cypherdelic> I need help setting up an encrypted Root-FS for Edgy 6.10, any experts? I got error during startup: "no cryptroot configfured, skipping"
<Serg1> it's seems that gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is not included to be installed with synaptic manager
<PriceChild> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<tat> cypherdelic: read /usr/share/doc/cryptsetup/CryptoRoot.HowTo
<ikonia> cypherdelic: for a root FS - are you sure about that
<minimec> adamonline45: its PIII 400 with 256MB RAM and a ATI Rage 128. I just wanted to use that machine as a simple client. That's why I didn't do any 'partitioning' ....
<pbureau> thor do you plugged it in and does lspci see the hardware ? what does it report it as being ?
<pbureau> Vilhelms, type lspci and tell us the network card you using ?
<adamonline45> minimec: I learned a lot from ubotu's links regarding grub... It's odd that you're getting that error with just an 8GB disk...  Perhaps it's a similar issue, but your BIOS can only handle an even smaller root partition than the typical 8GB...
<cypherdelic> tat. i read that its completely wrong!!!
<adamonline45> !grub | minimec
<ubotu> minimec: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cypherdelic> ikonia, yes, absolutely shure, i want to encrypt my hole root
<minimec> adamonline45: THX
<thor> pbureau: the card is working fine just want to know what driver is used
<rohan> hi
<rohan> what is the default apache ServerRoot in ubuntu ?
<adamonline45> minimec: No problem :)
<pbureau> thor,  lshw -class network it will show under driver = for that card
<HymnToLife> rohan, /var/www - like everywhere else
<cypherdelic> tat: it didn't work that way!
<rohan> HymnToLife: thanks
<Vilhelms> pbureau: I'm using a Broadcom Wireless Card
<Vilhelms> pbureau:  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Serg1> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<pbureau> Vilhelms, what model bcm xxxx <- ???
<minimec> adamonline45: The same procedure as last year Miss Sophie?  *rofl*
<mats> sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<mats> bcm43xx
<Vilhelms> pbureau: BCM4318, I am using it through ndiswrapper
<Serg1> how to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<pbureau> Vilhelms, see my pvt message
<cypherdelic> I need help setting up an encrypted Root-FS for Edgy 6.10, any experts? I got error during startup: "no cryptroot configfured, skipping"
<Serg1> is this package exists for ubuntu..
<Serg1> ?
<infidel> !mmf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mmf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Serg1> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mats> pbureau: download the 'bcm43xx-fwcutter' for multiverse and to a sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<Serg1> !mp3
<thor> pbureau, thank you !!! that what i was looking for :)
<infidel_> is there a mp3 to mmf converter?
<pbureau> mats thanks... but I already knew that. :)
<Vilhelms> pbureau: I already have the card working properly, it just won't show up in network manager
<adamonline45> anyone: I know about <ctrl><alt><F1> taking me to a virtual terminal, but is there a way to get to a pure terminal with Ubuntu-Desktop so I can completely maximize my available resources?
<mats> pbureau: aha ;) sorry mac. so much typing here
<pbureau> mats no worries
<Serg1> is the possible to play mp3 in ubuntu?
<Flustrated> sergl: yeah
<Vilhelms> Serg1: yes it is
<Flustrated> umm
<Flustrated> when does feisty come out?
<pbureau> Vilhelms,  humm.. Network-manager or Network applet ?
<cypherdelic> I need help setting up an encrypted Root-FS for Edgy 6.10, any experts? I got error during startup: "no cryptroot configfured, skipping"
<hartsantler> what do i apt-get to play mp3s and xvid movies?
<kitche> Flustrated: April or so
<Vilhelms> pbureau: Network Manager Applet
<kitche> !feisty | Flustrated
<ubotu> Flustrated: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Flustrated> nice
<thor> Does anyone try to compile void11 ??
<Vilhelms> pbureau: Thats what the about says
<mrpoundsign> is there any way to speed up evolution-exchange?  every time I launch it, it seems to be re-indexing my email, which takes a good 5 minutes.
<pbureau> Vilhelms, then we need to look at a few files, you using wpasupplicant as well ?
<Vilhelms> pbureau: wpasupplicant a program? no all i installed to get it working is ndiswrapper
<arphetic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech <- I have a quickcam messenger, and I use Dapper Drake. How can I figure out what package/driver I should install (I heared it was supported in the latest linux kernels...)
<mrpoundsign> !webcam | arphetic
<ubotu> arphetic: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<pbureau> Vilhelms, come to #ubuntu-wifi well check a few thing
<cypherdelic> Did nobody encrypted his Root-FS, cmon please.
<jexdawg> how do i change the TEXT color on a panel? (not the background color through right click --> prefs --> background)
<antipop> phew im here
<arphetic> mrpoundsign: nice one, replying the page on which I based my question ><
<Serg1> E: Couldn't find package libxine-extracodecs
<antipop> i got a huge problem:
<antipop> i destroyed my grub
<antipop> no idea how to get it workin again
<adamonline45> !grub antipop
<mrpoundsign> arphetic: oh, jeez, didn't notice, sorry.  haha
<Serg1> ;sdgfmjpksdjfgds
<ikonia> antipop: re-install grub
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<Serg1> g
<antipop> i tried
<Serg1> fuck this linux
<antipop> ill give you some info first:
<Serg1> ;)
<ikonia> Serg1: watch the lanaguage
<isakill> woah
<Flustrated> how hard is it to install beryl on edgy?
<ikonia> Flustrated: not really
<PriceChild> Flustrated, #ubuntu-effects for beryl stuff :)
<matthew__> beryl on edgy - doddle
<jexdawg> flustrated - i am retarded and i did it my 2nd day on ubuntu
<matthew__> use automatix bleeder
<matthew__> it just works (well)
<matthew__> with nvidia card
<antipop> my harddisk is 4 partitions..2-4 is ubuntu, my usual OS. on the primary partition was a kubuntu installed. i deleted the first partition from my ubuntu using gparted
<PriceChild> !automatix | matthew__
<ubotu> matthew__: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Pici> !automatic | matthew__
<ikonia> never use automatix
<Flustrated> nice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<antipop> after a reboot
<arphetic> Flustrated: about 12 inch hard tbh
<antipop> nothing happend..
<antipop> im here with a live-cd of ubuntu
<matthew__> ah - oops
<Flustrated> I tried to get compiz to work on umm, the last release, dapper, I guess, didn't work out very well
<Flustrated> I eventually gave up on those
<cypherdelic> I need help with cryptsetup, does anybody knows, why it cant load my cryptroot? its loaded in /etc/crypttab, listed in /etc/fstab and it is on the kernel-line in /boot/grub/menu.lst. PLEASE
<Flustrated> but it seems like people are having a great deal more success with edgy
<Frost^> Hello
<antipop> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jahid> can anyone tell me a better database designing tool for ubuntu?
<Serg1> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse"
<ikonia> jahid: vi ?
<Serg1> what's wrong?
<Pici> cypherdelic: Chances are if no one is answering, nobody knows.
<cypherdelic> it does NOT work, please help
<antipop> i dont have a floppy
<ikonia> Serg1: you may not have the  multiverse repo enabled
<jahid> ikonia, vi? i knew that is just an editor. isn't it?
<Serg1> ikonia: what is this?
<ikonia> jahid: yup
<ikonia> Serg1: whats what ?
<Serg1> ikonia: how to enable it then...
<Frost^> I'd like to add some windows shares to my /etc/fstab. When I look at my current fstab, I see a UUID prefix before every block device. Should I set one for the devices I wish to add or can I ignore it?
<jahid> but, i need a database designing tool
<antipop> is it possible to repair the grub when using the live-cd ?
<jexdawg> how do you change the font/text color on panels? right now its black text, but i'd like to make the background of the panel black to fit my theme better and so i need to change the font color to white. is that possible?
<jahid> where i can draw database diagram
<ikonia> antipop: yup
<cypherdelic> Pici: There are many HowTos online, noone of these are 100% correctly, and i cant get it to work
<Serg1> ikonia: how to enable it -)
<antipop> but it doesnt find devices
<kitche> Frost^: you don't need UUID for a share that is for devices only
<ikonia> Serg1: search the wiki
<Serg1> of thanks
<antipop> the primary partition is hd0,0 right ?
<Serg1> you don't know?
<Serg1> =)
<ikonia> antipop: depends on your setup
<ikonia> Serg1: I know fine - hence why I have plugins installed
<adamonline45> How do I exit gnome entirely and get to a CLI?
<antipop> how can i see how i did set it up ?
<Serg1> how to enable multiverse repo in ubuntu
<UberPsyX> my usb card reader with a CF in it doesnt come up as a storage device so i can open the content but mp3 players, etc do work. any ideas on why?
<ikonia> Serg1: search the wiki
<Serg1> what wiki, googe?
<minimec> antipop: hd0,0 is IDE1 Master
<Serg1> ...
<ikonia> Serg1: the ubuntu wiki
<dm> Is there a XFCE chat?
<Serg1> ok
<kmaynard> adamonline45, ctrl+alt+f1
<kmaynard> adamonline45, ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to desktop
<ikonia> minimec: thats not true if there is sata/scsi AND ide in the system at the same time
<Flustrated> I read that nvidia's latest driver is giving people problems with "detecting" certain resolutions.  I was thinking this might be the problem I'm having.  Does anyone have any experience with this?
<adamonline45> kmaynard: That keeps all my Gnome processes running though; I need the system's full resources at the CLI... :/
<minimec> ikonia: You are right ;)
<suchetha> good day everyone
<ikonia> Flustrated: use the drivers out of the repo
<kmaynard> adamonline45, ctrl+alt+f1 then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Chankster> i keep getting this error "bash: ./sb: cannot execute binary file" any ideas?
<Serg1> in the next vers. please include this stuff enable
<dm> Is there a XFCE chat?
<Serg1> ))
<Frost^> kitche: When I add the relevant lines and try to mount, I get an error. This is what dmesg tells me: [17234306.880000]  smbfs: mount_data version 1029990773 is not supported
<Flustrated> ikonia: if I installed the drivers using apt-get they won't be the new ones then?
<Frost^> any ideas?
<adamonline45> kmaynard: That's the best answer yet, thank you :)  How do I restart gnome should the need arise?
<archangelpetro> Is anyone familiar with a program that will create a PDF file with given text and not add lots of bloat to it? (i need it to be less than 20kb
<antipop> hello! i just wasted my hole system, could anyone give me quick help
<Serg1> brb
<ikonia> Flustrated: they will be the latest out of the repo's
<ikonia> antipop: how did you waste it
<antipop> killed grub
<UberPsyX> !repeat | dm
<ubotu> dm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ikonia> dm: search freenode
<ikonia> antipop: how ?
<antipop> by formating a not used partition
<Soulless> antipop: use UR live CD
<gnat_x> i am using the packaged version of azureus. it is having issues, and the azureus folks suggested using JRE which i have installed.
<antipop> im running a live cd atm
<ikonia> antipop: that shouldn't effect grub  - as thats your boot sector
<adamonline45> kmaynard: Oh, duh, gdm start? :P
<archangelpetro> god damn, does anyone here ever reply?
<antipop> i used gparted
<ikonia> archangelpetro: that your attitude - no
<suchetha> gnat_x azureus has had issues with the debian/ubuntu jre package..
<antipop> deleted the first partition there
<ax> if i have a intel core2 duo do i want to use an -smp kernel, or is generic fine?
<Serg1> sorry but i don't know how to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ax> i don't see a new -smp kernel actually
<antipop> since a kubuntu was installed there that i never did use
<archangelpetro> ikonia, my attitude is so because of 'your' attitude.
<UberPsyX> archangelpetrol|nope :P annoying isnt it?
<chezz99> Hello!
<ikonia> Serg1: search the wiki
<Pici> Serg1: Those codecs are not installed because by doing so they would violate the license that Ubuntu is published under.  It is the user's discretion to install those repositores if needed
<gnat_x> suchetha: any fix aside from building it myself?
<archangelpetro> UberPsyX, it's frustrating.
<ikonia> archangelpetro: your just being impatient
<Flustrated> oh, one more question, how do you get to a console outside of X?
<ikonia> !patience >archangelpetro
<jughead> i have a directory with many subdirectories and files; how can I change all of the directories and files to allow anyone to have full access (read/write, delete,e tc) to all of the directories and files?
<gnat_x> suchetha: ideally i like to keep using package managers.
<archangelpetro> ikonia, is my patience supposed to extend to infiinity?
<UberPsyX> archangelpetrol|are you any good with ubuntu
<suchetha> gnat_x, not that i know of, tried it repeatedly finally said frell it and moved to ktorrent
<ikonia> archangelpetro: how long have you been waiting
<antipop> damn this is so annoying
<infinitee> jughead: chmod -R parent_directory
<jexdawg> not trying to spam but can you guys just tell me if its possible to change the text color on your panels? i'll look the fix up myself
<suchetha> gnat_x: hopefully feisty will have the new FOSS version of jre
<archangelpetro> ikonia, i've been waiting for other questions to be answered.. since i asked them.. anywhere from days to weeks ago.
<Raskall> my monitor isn't autodetected. How do I tell X that the monitor handles 1280x1024 and not only 1024x768
<Soulless> antipop: if U use the live CD I think U can reinstall GRUB
<archangelpetro> UberPsyX, i'll help with what i can :)
<Raskall> ?
<gnat_x> suchetha: ok. that makes sense.
<jughead> which numbers would I use for chmod infinitee
<Techno|ust> hello fellow ubuntu people.  If I want to execute a unix command at startup to I need to make a sh script to allow this or is there another way?
<antipop> yes but HOW ?
<ikonia> archangelpetro: whats your question
<ikonia> antipop: search the forums/wiki
<UberPsyX> archangelpetrol| thanks, my usb card reader with a CF in it doesnt come up as a storage device so i can open the content but mp3 players, etc do work. any ideas on why?
<Yeseax_> Flustrated, do you mean a real original console? press strg+alt+F1.. F1-F6 are normal the consoles .. F7 is the X-Server.. a ,,console'' on X is called Terminal
<antipop> i dont understand all these english howtows
<ikonia> then ask speciic questions here
<noodles12> i went to system>administration>printing and the "new printer" button is not highlighted and i cannot select it.
<Soulless> antipop: I think it's an option marker 'REPAIR' or somethin' like that
<Flustrated> Raskall: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure?
<infinitee> jughead: what permissions are you aiming at? generally 755 for ordinary user
<isakill> wha.....  this copy of x-chat doesn't do multiple networks?
<UberPsyX> archangelpetrol | and in the device manager it comes up as a mass media device
<antipop> hda: empty hda1 ubuntu hda2 ubuntu hda3 swap hda4 ubuntu
<Serg1> heh
<archangelpetro> UberPsyX, i suppose it's down to the auto mounting of those kidns of devices.. have you tried manually mounting it?
<antipop> i need a grub again
<ikonia> antipop: we know
<icatalina> hello, i've update to feisty and i've lost the units icons on the computer menu.... (the windows partition). It still mounting it, but it dont appear on the computer menu... do you know how to repair it?
<Techno|ust> do you have to make a .sh script if you want to execut unix commands at startup????
<archangelpetro> ikonia, my problem is.. that i need to write a txt file to pdf format without the extra bloat.. I need to keep a 1page document under 20kb (openoffice bulks up the pdf to 200k)
<UberPsyX> archangelpetrol | as if,  im a complete noob! lol how do i do that?
<Soulless> Technolust: I reckon so
<jughead> I would like full read/write/execute for all users/groups
<infinitee> Techmolust: use "sessions" option to include apps at startup
<ikonia> archangelpetro: not aware of an app that can do it that smal
<ikonia> small
<adamonline45> hpijs
<UberPsyX> archangelpetrol | sudo /mount usb?
<Raskall> Flustrated: on xserver-xorg? Yes, I did, but I was unable to log in afterwards. GDM had the right resolution, but X just died when I tried to log in
<Techno|ust> sessions work with xcfe?
<adamonline45> !hpijs
<ubotu> hpijs: HP Linux Printing and Imaging - gs IJS driver (hpijs). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.9+1.6.9-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 337 kB, installed size 712 kB
<Techno|ust> *xfce
<archangelpetro> UberPsyX, sudo mount something along those lines yea :P
<suchetha> archangelpetro: i don't think there is a way to do that. a pdf file is large BECAUSE it is an image file.. kind of like a jpeg or summat
<infinitee> Techolust: it is in gnome, not sure how to go abt in xfce
<archangelpetro> UberPsyX, i have trouble with my own portable storage devices
<archangelpetro> suchetha, aye, but there must be a way of dropping its size to something reasonable for text
<infidel> is there a mp3 to mmf convertoer for linux?
<antipop> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<antipop> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<antipop> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<UberPsyX> archangelpetrol | lol, windows 98 is looking reeeaaallyy appetising at the minute :P
<Flustrated> raskall: check out the error log in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or whatever it is
<posingaspopular> icatalina: you mean the grub?
<icatalina> no, when you are in ubuntu/places/computer
<suchetha> archangelpetro: not that i know of, iirc pdf embeds fonts as curves etc etc etc.. that is why it works on any system with any font without the need for the font to be there on teh target machine
<archangelpetro> UberPsyX, dont go that way :P honestly i'm probably not the best person to ask :P sorry :)  lookup on ubuntu forums 'manually mounting external drives' etc.
<icatalina> you have some partitions icons... and i lost it...
<Flustrated> raskall: I know for most monitors it'll try at the top of the list, and see what your hardware will support, so if it's not running at the highest possible res it must've bumped into an error
<archangelpetro> suchetha, well, odd that they ask for a page under 20k in pdf format :/
<UberPsyX> archangelpetrol | lol thanks for the help. what do you need help with?
<infinitee> hey anybody have this wierd prob: laptop peaks performance and fan blasts full when the laptop is left idle for 5 mins or so.. is there some way to fix it?
<ikonia> infinitee: update the bios to a better one
<archangelpetro> UberPsyX, im trying to send off my PhD proposal :P
<UberPsyX> archangelpetrol | i might be able to help :P (helped by a noob
<suchetha> i have a problem: i use a sb audigy ca0106, i upgraded to the latest version of eft and now i don't have any sound.. ideas?
<UberPsyX> archangelpetrol | lol cool
<infinitee> ikonia: oh, thanks.. I shall do that (I never updated!)
<Raskall> Flustrated: I tried to add 1280x1024 as a valid resolution in xorg.conf. I am trying to restart X now
<archangelpetro> UberPsyX, i wouldnt worry about it, I'm pretty crap at most things too :P
<archangelpetro> i imagine you have your strengths elsewhere :P
<Flustrated> raskall: k, if it kicks out read the error log afterwards
<UberPsyX> archangelpetrol, lol, ok thanks for everything. good luck finding some help :P cya
<Raskall> Flustrated: it worked. :)
<archangelpetro> UberPsyX, sorry i couldnt be more helpful :P
<Raskall> Flustrated: ahh.. nice to have room on the desktop again.
<Flustrated> sweet
<suchetha> archangelpetro: hmm there are 6 page documents in pdf nder 20kb
<suchetha> archangelpetro: so that should be possible.. maybe if you got rid of colours and/or images?
<archangelpetro> suchetha, hehe aye, i just want one page.. the actual file is text
<archangelpetro> there are no images or anything
<Pici> archangelpetro: You may be able to use html2ps then ps2pdf to convert it to pdf
<archangelpetro> just OO adds lots of bulk
<archangelpetro> thanks Pici :)
<suchetha> archangelpetro: hmm try a print to file
<Soulless> archangelpetro: Maybe use Abiword
<suchetha> that should give you a ps file
<Pici> archangelpetro: I believe htm2ps is in one of the repositories, the ps2pdf is in one of the LaTeX packages, I'm not sure which one
<archangelpetro> and, I do appreciate all the help :).. thank you very much :)
<VincentMX> hi
<archangelpetro> ill try  Abiword and htm2ps/ps2pdf
<Soulless> archangelpetro: cuz Abiword can export directly to PDF
<kmaynard> adamonline45, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  or start if it's already dead
<suchetha> problem: no sound on a sb audigy after an upgrade, can anyone please help?
<VincentMX> i've installed edubuntu-desktop, but gnome, firefox, and such, and the educational programs, are in english, while i installed it in dutch
<infinitee> sucheta: maybe if you could point what package was installed during the update, someone might be able to help you
<suchetha> VincentMX: you may have to install the language packs
<rfschmid> Can anyone help me find out what's going wrong with my ATI graphics card for which I just installed the proprietary ATI driver?
<Wulfe> can someone help me on amarok ... no sound on streaming audio
<VincentMX> i installed a base system, since i had no edubuntu cd, then i upgraded, then installed edubuntu-desktop, then some was in english
<VincentMX> suchetha: how?
<suchetha> infinitee: i think the primary one was that the kernel got upgraped
<suchetha> VincentMX: checking now.. one minute please
<nofxx> my screen looks way offset to the right.... nvidia... using nv graphics on a thin client..... how to change that?
<sidny4> if I make changes to /etc/network/interfaces, do I have to restart the computer to make those changes come into effect
<infinitee> VincentMX: did you go to amarok preferences and use the appropriate device?
<Serg1> i can't un-comment file , have no permission..
<EissblocK> Hi ubuntu users
<Ferret> sidny4: you should just have to do sudo /etc/init.d/net restart
<Wulfe> in configure amarok ?
<sidny4> alright
<EissblocK> i have searched all the google ;) and i have a little issue
<EissblocK> i am a beginning ubuntu user
<infinitee> !ask>Eissblock
<EissblocK> i just installed my nvidia drivers
<sidny4> EissblocK: ask your question
<suchetha> VincentMX: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/translations/language-pack-gnome-nl
<Serg1> i have opened source.list and un-commented that i need and cannot save the chnages
<isakill> I just rebooted after doing some updating....  I can't play mp3s :/
<Serg1> -(
<suchetha> VincentMX: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/translations/language-pack-gnome-nl-base
<ikonia> Serg1: search the wiki
<Serg1> have opened with "text editor"
<infinitee> Sergl: use "sudo" before the editor command
<rfschmid> I just installed the ATI driver, but fglrxinfo still says I'm using "Mesa GLX Indirect" rendering.
<EissblocK> i am trying with this game called nexuiz... so i installed it, and it works for like 2 minutes and then everything returns to desktop again :s
<suchetha> VincentMX: download install and enjoy
<EissblocK> very sucky
<patrick_> hey
<coldboot> Whenever I view a LaTeX converted to PostScript file in Evince or GhostView, the text looks like it has pixelitus. Even the text that's part of GhostView's interface looks like pixelitus. Does anyone know where I can start to fix this problem? It's hard to search...
<Wulfe> how do i get sound on streaming audio in amarok ?
<patrick_> i was wondering if someone could send me 2 files, i messed them up when trying  to do network printing.
<patrick_> they are
<patrick_> /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<jexdawg> How do i get a media-player control applet on my panel? preferably for rhythmbox?   heck, where do i get any applets?
<supmork> hi. experiencing some problem with wifi connection. eg: PC1 has eth1 192.168.0.3 connected to adsl router 192.168.0.2 has a wifi card (ndismapper) 192.168.10.10; PC2 (windozxp) has wifi. Wifi software tells they're connected. but in fact it seems that no packets arrive to and goes from PC1 *excep* for ARP request (Who has 192.168.10.10? Tell 192.168.10.21) and browser master announcement
<patrick_> and /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf
<ikonia> patrick_: just re-install cups
<danny> hi, I have an urgent network problem [distri == ubuntu]  - any suggestions for a good channel about such problems?
<supmork> any suggestion?
<patrick_> how do i do that ikonia
<ikonia> danny: just ask
<patrick_> sorry i'm not that well versed
<EissblocK> i understand if u don't answer my question :)
<ikonia> patrick_: remove cups - then re-install it
<patrick_> ok thanks ikonia
<pbureau> danny, #ubuntu-wifi
<danny> got a 3com 3c905c nic which connects only with 10Mbit [working fine when I boot windows]  and does not react on commands I give with ethtool
<livingdaylight> can soemone tell me what the command is for identifyying one's aversion of ubuntu?
<infinitee> Eissblock: yours is a very specific question, I doubt others would have encountered that, hence your q wasnt answered
<jexdawg> out of beep-media-player, rhythmbox, banshee, and exaile, which do you guys prefer?
<ikonia> danny: try mii-tool
<EissblocK> i m not mad about it or anything
<danny> isn't mii-tool older than ethtool?
<ikonia> yup
<Wulfe> Amarok - no streaming audio .. but sound work in ubuntu ... suggestions ?
<EissblocK> i just love the linux styles and i kinda hate this
<infinitee> livingdaylight: system->about ubuntu
<MystaMax> hello, i installed xfce on a server, but dont want it to run all the time, only when I need it, how do I go about that?
<ikonia> EissblocK: please be-quiet
<Flustrated> infinitee: I like rhythmbox...xmms is good too tho
<livingdaylight> infinitee, do older versions of ubuntu have this?
<infinitee> Wulfe: try exploring preferences of amarok
<livingdaylight> is there not a command line way of finding out?
<infinitee> livingdaylight: check your sources.list
<Flustrated> I was impressed by how quickly rhythmbox got through my collection, which is rather large
<danny> ok, i will try and come back if I can't solve the Problem... by the way if it work, how to make the change permanent for further boots?
<ikonia> danny: an init script ?
<patrick_>  ikonia how do i uninstall it cups?
<livingdaylight> infinitee, huh? just to identify ubuntu version?
<shrndegruv> in awn, does anyone else notice that right clicking and selecting preferences doesnt work?
<ikonia> patrick_: open synamptic - find cups - click remove
<danny> ok which one? and how... havent done this so often...
<infinitee> patrick_ sudo apt-get remove cups
<Blaise> hi everyone
<Wulfe> nothing i have done amarok has gotten me to get sound out of this
<Blaise> I'm getting Segmentation Faults when I try and load Firefox, (this also happens from the liveCD), does anyone know how I can get Firefox up and running?
<ikonia> danny: add it to the network one, or make your own
<danny> ok
<Vilhelms> I'm having a problem with World of Warcraft. I installed it on wine but after running it for about a minute the game hangs and so does my whole PC. Then I am forced to a hard shutdown. What could be the problem?
<patrick_> then just sudo apt-get install cups after?
<danny> thanks and good night
<ikonia> Vilhelms: you'll get better support in #wine-hq
<bart> Vilhemls which wine version do you use ?
<infinitee> livingdaylight: if you cant/dont find about ubuntu under system, using CLI that is the way I thought is possible.. it should be listed what version (dapper or feisty) it gets packages from
<Wulfe>  is there maybe something i have to download as far as a plugin or streaming audio plug in ?
<Pooky> what's a recommended gnome media player?
<Chousuke> mplayer
<ikonia> totem
<livingdaylight> infinitee, ok, sure
<Chousuke> totem
<livingdaylight> thx
<infinitee> !multimedia>Wulfe
<bart> totem-xine
<Pooky> music player, sorry
<Pooky> like, exaile, or listen
<Vilhelms> ikonia, Thanks :)
<Pooky> but not those :P
<kitche> !players | Pooky
<ubotu> Pooky: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Vilhelms> ikonia, There's no one in that channel :(
<Pooky> kitche, thanks
<Wulfe>  do wha ?
<ikonia> Vilhelms: try #wine
<jexdawg> whadya guys think of exaile?
<jexdawg> is it a resource-hog?
<Vilhelms> ikonia, Alright that works, thanks :)
<Pooky> I really liked it
<cmt^^> #winehq
<Pooky> but it kept locking up in beryl
<jexdawg> pooky, you're referring to exaile?
<Pooky> yes
<shawn> quick question, how do i get out of X and just have a terminal to install some video drivers
<mitcheloc> hey guys, i'm following an older how to guide on mounting a drive using the ubuntu live cd, it mentions getting in the "disks" manager window, i can't find that menu option anymore??
<ana_gergal> ola
<Serg1> (gedit:11808): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Serg1> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<jexdawg> damn. i'm using beryl and i'd rather have it than exaile.. i'll probably give it a shot though
<bart> shawn : ctrl-alt f1
<Serg1> what is this..
<shawn> thanks bart!
<mitcheloc> where did system -> administration -> disks go?
<Pooky> I would have liked Listen, if it would let me change the library location
<ahmaru3> do you have any idea about a driver for an hercules 3d prophet 4500 with chipset kiroII?????
<Serg1> is something wrong in this?
<bart> shawn : but you probably also need to stop gdm : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<shawn> okay wait follop up question, how do i get back in gui mode
<Hopposai> ok. lack of sound is not a kernel problem
<bart> alt F7
<shawn> awesome i love you thanks
<lolman> If gdm is not running alt-f7 won't get you a gui back :P
<Serg1> bye all
<rmd_> if i install xubuntu-desktop and decide that i like it, can i apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop and experience no problems?
<Wulfe>  anybody have any ideas about amarok ?
<Hopposai> rmd_: nor really.. ubuntu-desktop is a virtual package, removing it will not remove the gnome desktop
<posingaspopular> Wulfe: what exactly have you tried?
<infinitee> rmd_ removing "ubuntu-desktop" wont take away the apps with it.. it would still work
<ahmaru3> do you have any idea about a driver for an hercules 3d prophet 4500 with chipset kiroII?????
<mitcheloc> anyone?
<Hopposai> rmd_: i should know, i tried.. and i now have xfce desktop manager crashing
<Pooky> There's a script in the ubuntu forum for removing ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu
<rmd_> infinitee: so i would have to go through and manually remove all the gnome apps?
<Pooky> but, it's kind o scary
<White_Lightning> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<White_Lightning> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SpudDogg> HELP!!! I accidentally move a file to big for the trash into the trash!!!!  How can I get it back?!?!?!?!
<pbureau> White_Lightning, what bcm card you have ?
<Wulfe>  i have done the default install and never get any sound .. but in other OS's ex: freespire ... the default works
<Hopposai> SpudDogg:  if you're REALLY lucky you may be able to roll back the jurnal
<infinitee> rmd_ not sure, but it seems so
<SpudDogg> Hopposai, how do i do that?!
<Fraj> hi
<Wulfe>  there supposeally is a way to get it running with package install .. but im not sure what i need to get sound out of a sterming file\
<pbureau> SpudDogg,  look for ~/.trash it may still be in there
<Fraj> iv installed gpart (Partition program) but how do i run it? I cant find it in applications!
<ahmaru3> do you have any idea about a driver for an hercules 3d prophet 4500 with chipset kiroII?????
<RyanT5000> i know my printer is on /proc/bus/usb/002/003, but it's not being detected by gnome-cups-add; how can I set it up manually?
<RyanT5000> (or make it get detected)
<Hopposai> SpudDogg: if its not on the partition you are using now, unmount partition asap
<infinitee> Fraj: "sudo gparted" in terminal
<naotemp_home> pouet
<SpudDogg> Hopposai, no, its not.  any other ideas?
<grimboy> infidel, I think you mean gksudo, sudoing gui applications can do bad things.
<grimboy> infinitee,
<posingaspopular> mitcheloc: what was the question
<pbureau> RyanT5000, open a browser and http://localhost:631 and use the interface to install your printer that way
<pbureau> ahmaru3, check http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux+hercules+3d+prophet+4500&btnG=Search
<Fraj> ok gotted
<adaptr> anyone know how I can list my mainboard/BIOS info without booting ?
<Fraj> but it wont let me delete the main drive its got a lock on it
<Fraj> wont let me do anything to it
<gpd> shot in the dark: can I switch from 64Bit Ubuntu to 32Bit without reinstalling?
<infinitee> grimboy: yes, you are right..
<adaptr> Fraj: you should use gksu or gksudo when you run that from X
<Fraj> yeh its running
<RyanT5000> pbureau: it just gets to "device" and doesn't show anything reasonable either
<adaptr> gpd: tricky, but should be possible
<RyanT5000> LPT/Parallel, internet, bluetooth, jetdirect, etc.
<pbureau> RyanT5000, and you click on administration, remove what ever is there and click on add printer it shoudl l ist it IF it is connected directly to the PC
<Hopposai> SpudDogg: http://linux.sys-con.com/read/117909.htm good luck
<adaptr> gpd: you'd have to "switch" your distro, and at least swicth all repos to 32-bit sources, then get the whole base 32-bit ubuntu install, probably onto a new partition, then get a 32-bit kernel, then juggle files around, then reboot and cross fingers...
<Fraj> adaptr how can i dlete the main partition?
<Fraj> as i wantt o get rid of ubuntu
<adaptr> Fraj: how *can* you delete the partition you're running from ?
<Fraj> yeh
<gpd> adaptr: yes - that is what i thought -- probably not worth the effort
<Jowi_n1> ahmaru3, best thing is to check here http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<Savage-{> hey is that new Open Client Solution from IBM supposed to be available yet?
<adaptr> gpd: :)
<Fraj> as when i put another OS cd in it i twont let me boot from it iv checked the bios etc, says press any key etc but then wton boot
<gpd> adaptr: can you remember the apt-get command to clone a dump of packages onto a new machine?
<adaptr> does anybody know a way to list my mainboard make/BIOS version without booting ?
<Hopposai> this is annoying, my sound card refuses to work.. its being detected, it seems to be working, but no sound is coming out. checked with speakers and headphones.. as near as i can figure it out alsa is setting the volume to 0 and not letting me change it upwards.
<adaptr> gpd: never heard of it
<infinitee> gpd: "apt on cd"?
<kristallpirat> When I run ./configure for gnupg 1.4.6 I get the error: C compiler canot create executables <= any hints how to change that?
<adaptr> gpd: but you probably want dpkg, not apt
<lolman> Hopposai: tried using alsamixer?
<adaptr> kristallpirat: did you install build-essential ?
<gpd> infinitee: apt on cd?
<Jac1> Hey everyone, i need help with installing Ubuntu on an older PC
<kristallpirat> adaptr I will check that
<adaptr> kristallpirat: if you don;t know, then you don't have it
<infinitee> not sure if I got you right, !aptoncd>gpd
<Hopposai> lolman: tried them all.. everytime i raise the volume it drops it ight back down to zero
<RyanT5000> pbureau: doesn't work
<gpd> !aptoncd > gpd
<RyanT5000> is there some way I can force a USB hotplug update or something?
<frwagon> I've swapped off the GNOME screensaver system to xscreensaver, and now the screen fades when i'm playing full-screen games... any way to stop that?
<Jac1> It is an old PC (used to run 98) and Now i want to install ubuntu on it. But it just won't boot from the CD Drive, it tries to boot windows, eventhough it is no longer on the system
<lolman> Hopposai: is it changed on reboot or as soon as you leave alsamixer?
<VincentMX> infinitee: i installed the kernel source, but when i compile alsa, it says it cant find /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h
<pbureau> RyanT5000, what kind of printer is it ? (dont answer cannon please)
<VincentMX> Oops
<mrpoundsign> does anyone here use evolution with exchange?
<RyanT5000> pbureau: samsung
<RyanT5000> it was recognized before
<rmd_> ok, so i did a sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu is still loading the ubuntu desktop with gnome apps... do i need do change something?
<kristallpirat> adaptr installing ...
<RyanT5000> the first time i tried to add it, it worked
<pbureau> Jac1, boot iun bios set bios to start with cdrom first
<VincentMX> i installed the kernel source, but when i compile alsa, it says it cant find /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h
<infinitee> VincentMX: sorry, I never was brave enough to play with kernels :)
<RyanT5000> but it hasn't worked since rebooting
<VincentMX> ok
<pbureau> RyanT5000, what model (some are windows only printers)
<Jac1> pbureau: I have but it won't work
<RyanT5000> well it's worked before
<RyanT5000> ML-2250
<pbureau> RyanT5000, try setting it up as an HP 4 printer
<RyanT5000> oh what port?
<pbureau> usually 9100
<RyanT5000> huh?
<kristallpirat> adaptr thx that helped
<RyanT5000> it's USB
* adaptr praises Hal device manager... just click on "computer" and all DMI data is there :)
<feryana> this is not a linux question, but, do you any one know how to send money from my paypal to my checking account in my bank???
<Hopposai> lolman: its changed WHILE i'm using it
<frwagon> I've disabled the Gnome screensaver manager, and am using xscreensaver, but some of the settings from Gnome are still overriding... how can i reopen the Gnome SS control panel?
<lolman> Ah
<Hopposai> i use the arrow keys to push it up and it pushes them back down..
<rmd_> you are amazing
<infinitee> feryena: what is your login/pw? ;)
<rmd_> akk
<rmd_> hah
<Hopposai> i may have done something incredibly stupid, but this may fix it.. i just removed alsa
<pbureau> feryana, login, and click on withdraw
<Jowi_n1> frwagon,  "gnome-screensaver-preferences"
<feryana> infinitee my login is 123fbndfg@yahoo.com and my pass is dhhhffffbedjffjfdshsbgdfhffjfghdd
<feryana> infinitee I hope it helps :P
<Hopposai> time to run away now
<RyanT5000> i have AppSocket/JetDirect, Backend Error Handler, Bluetooth printer, hp no_device_found, http, ipp, LPD/LPR Host or Printer, LPT #1, Parallel Port #1 (EPSON), Parallel Port #1 (CANON), SAMBA
<feryana> thanks plbureau
<RyanT5000> those are the choices, and none seem right
<Hopposai> boil me a kipper, i'll be back for breakfast
<frwagon> Jowi - Great! Thank you!
<pbureau> RyanT5000, humm....
<bakert> Anyone just got the "Technical Board Decisions" email?
<pbureau> nope
<drake> hey
<drake> how do i get to irc://irc.freenode.net/
<drake> ?
<Seveas> drake, you're there right now :)
<nekr0z> Hello all! Is there a way to see how large is a directory with all of it's contents in mc?
<darkmatter> drake, what Seveas said ;)
<Pelo> nekr0z,  mc ?
<warkruid> nekr0z: cmdline "du -ks"
<drake> oh word?
<drake> alright
<warkruid> nekroz: sry "du -cks"
<nekr0z> Pelo: Midnight Commander
<Hopposai> pelo midnight commander..one
<Pelo> ah
<posingaspopular> drake: i got you
<posingaspopular> you're in knoversation right?
<VincentMX> im missing version.h in linux/include/linux
<nekr0z> warkruid: yeah I know, but I hoped there was some way inside mc, like they have in Gnome Commander...
<warkruid> nekr0z: sry not that i know off. But then I am a commandline junky ;-)
<Jac1> I'm trying to boot Ubunto onto an old PC (used to run 98) , but it just won't boot from the CD Drive, it tries to boot windows, even though it is no longer on the system (the Boot sequence is set to CDROM drive first)
<Ferret> VincentMX: That only appears once you've compiled the kernel sources
<KennethP> nekr0z: F9 + choose info in left or right
<Ferret> VincentMX: Although if you don't need to compile a kernel, just build modules against it, you can configure the kernel and run 'make prepare' to get version.h and friends
<Hopposai> Jac1: your cdrom drive may not be detecting the ubuntu cd
<nekr0z> warkruid: I like command line, but sometimes I have to do some file organizing, and nothing is better than a good old 2-pane manager there.
<Hopposai> Jac1: advise you plug in a new cdrom drive
<Jac1> Hopposai: It does because when i DID have windows installed i could run the CD from there and install firefox etc.
<warkruid> nekr0z: your right of course..
<infinitee> Jacl: you have enabled boot from cd as first option in set up, right?
<KennethP> nekr0z: Press F9 + choose Info in left or right menu option
<nekr0z> KennethP: F9 - isn't that for just menu?
<Jac1> infinitee: yes i have
<warkruid> nekr0z: the f9 suggestion rings a bell
<KennethP> nekr0z: yeah, and try as I told you
<infinitee> Jacl: check the contents of the cd from windows.. something might have gone wrong in the burning process
<Vilhelms> How can I add custom applications to the Applications -> Internet menu?
<Jac1> infinitee: it works on my other computer
<nekr0z> KennethP: Looks the same as C-x+i, but it doesn't give the total amount. It only shows what's occupied by directory itself (usually 4 kb)
<infinitee> VilhemsL alacarte
<Hopposai> nekr0z: it IS C-x+i
<Vilhelms> infinitee, Thanks :)
<infinitee> !alacarte>Vilhelms
<Hopposai> Jac1: hmm as a test, try unplugging the hdd and just boot cdrom livecd style
<nekr0z> Hopposai: well it shows the free space good, but i need the occupied space.
<maimster> Hi everyone.
<jexdawg> is there anyway to control rhythmbox from an applet installed on a panel? its annoying to find it using beryl +3d cubes
<posingaspopular> maimster: hi. it's snowing. im upset.
<Hopposai> nekr0z: hmm that is a not sure
<Jac1> Hopposai: kk, will do
<Ferret> nekr0z: In order to display the real usage of a directory all the files and directories within in have to be added up. o.o
<maimster> postingaspopular: Yeah. I agree. Hopefully it doesn't stick.
<Ferret> nekr0z: You either need to slect the directory in your file manager and run some command or menu-item, or use some other program. ;P
<Ferret> tree, xtree, du
<posingaspopular> midwest winters are the worst
<pestilence> posingaspopular: hope it doesn't stick in chicago?  good luck with that :)
<Hopposai> posingaspopular: there are winters in teh midwest now?
<maimster> posingaspopular: Spell your nick wrong....
<nekr0z> Ferret: du is no problem, and I use it, but I hoped for some builtin feature...
<posingaspopular> what's that about my nick?
<shrndegruv> how come every gtk theme i download and install from gnomelook errors out when i try to import?
<Hopposai> posingaspopular: i remember it used to be two seasons, hot and sticky, and tornadoes
<posingaspopular> pestilence: how do you know im from chicago?
<Ferret> nekr0z: Check the documentation for your file manager. ;)  If it doesn't have that feature, maybe it just sucks? ;P
<pestilence> posingaspopular: /who posingaspopular
<posingaspopular> Hopposai: yea global warming is awesome no?
<posingaspopular> ahhhh
<maimster> pestilence: heheh.. good one.
<elias_> Does anyone know if i can get xfc4 via apt-get ?
<posingaspopular> even i dont do that on myself
<Ferret> nekr0z: Oh, it's mc.  That doesn't suck.
<maimster> posingaspopular: I did, to reset the dam real_name tag.
<posingaspopular> elias_: just try it
<Hopposai> elias_: yes sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<pestilence> posingaspopular: i'm 2 hours south, we probably have 8 inches by now
<nekr0z> Ferret: MC, being otherwise a most decent and mature linux manager I know, just plain sucks on this? I don't beleive it! ;-)
<posingaspopular> where is 2 hours south?
<pestilence> champaign
<posingaspopular> ahhh does champaing have a linux LUG?
<Wulfe> i am near dayton ohio ... bout what we have
<maimster> pestilence: As in Champaign IL?  Is that anywhere near Chanute?
<pestilence> posingaspopular: i'm sure they do, i've never attended.  there's probably a SIG linux with the ACM at the u of i
<Hopposai> ok see you guys when i get this thing working
<Hopposai> ttfn
<Vilhelms> If I right click on an icon on my desktop and go to properties, how do I find out the location of the icon so I can use it in alacarte?
<pestilence> maimster: 15 miles south of rantoul, home of chanute afb
<maimster> pestilence: Yeah I went to school there.
<pestilence> (former chanute, i should say)
<maimster> pestilence: Oh?  They shut her down?
<posingaspopular> actually yea there is,this guy in the chicago ubuntu loco went to a lug meeting somewhere round champgain. or i shold say he came from champaign talking about a linux meeting
<infinitee> elias: apt-cache search xfce
<pestilence> maimster: mid nineties :)
<maimster> pestilence: Jesus...  where does the time go.
<posingaspopular> my mom today actually said 'you must be real popular, if you're posingaspopular'
<pestilence> no kidding
<elias_> infinitee, when i use apt-cache search, do i search for everything that is downloadable?
<infinitee> elias: yes, that are available in your emabled repos
<Vilhelms> If I right click on an icon on my desktop and go to properties, how do I find out the location of the icon so I can use it in alacarte?
<maimster> Anyone use the Ubuntu Unlease book?  If so what did you think?
<pestilence> posingaspopular: so champaign is where the university of illinois is, in case you weren't aware (it comes as a shock to a lot of people in chicago, i know).  there are definitely a lot of people using linux here.
<Wulfe> anybody want to help me with amarok in private convo or tell me stap by step how to get streaming audio to work
<suzylee> how can I get Edgy to use my Nivda 7300 notebook graphics card?
<posingaspopular> pestilence: ive visted the school and have friends there
<pestilence> posingaspopular: good :)
<erUSUL> Vilhelms: they are usually in /usr/share/pixmaps/
<Vilhelms> erUSUL, I'm trying to get the ies4linux icon and its not in /usr/share/pixmaps/
<minimec> suzylee: What do you mean by 'use'? You have no x-server interface=?
<pbureau> !nvidia | suzylee
<ubotu> suzylee: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<webmaren> i'm trying to make a backup of my home folder but "sudo cp /home/sam/*" doesn't copy the folders
<Zta> Can someone please help me with ivman?  I want my usb device to be automatically mounted and then have a script executed.  I can only get one of the two to get at a time.
<pestilence> webmaren: you need cp -a
<pestilence> webmaren: i would use rsync, though
<suzylee> minimec: I dont think its using my Nivda 7300 notebook graphics card to the fullest ability as video and DVD doesnt play smoothly at all
<Ferret> nekr0z: Command/show directory sIzes
<Ferret> nekr0z: apparently. o.o
<ahmaru3> ma non c' un modo per scaricare l'immagine da terminale o roba simile?
<webmaren> pestilence: okay i'll give it a try
<pestilence> webmaren: sudo rsync -av /home/sam /path/to/destination
<posingaspopular> ahmaru3: french?
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Ferret> nekr0z: That *should* work... :/
<Ferret> nekr0z: Assuming you have permissions to browse those directories
<minimec> suzylee: Try to use the link of ubotu... ;)
<nekr0z> Ferret: And it goddamn does! Thank you, man, I must have missed that one. Strange it has no hotkey :-(
<pooya> Should I upgare to Edgy from dapper?
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> pooya: we can't know for you... is there something you need in Edgy?
<suzylee> minimec: what link?
<pooya> LjL, WPA
<minimec> !nvidia | suzylee
<ubotu> suzylee: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<posingaspopular> i have to shovel the neighbor's walk now
<posingaspopular> brb
<posingaspopular> (she's old)
<pooya> LjL, hard to get it woring under dapper
<LjL> pooya: just keep in mind that dapper is supported for much longer (meaning you get security updates, for instance), and it's often reported as being kind of more stable
<pestilence> posingaspopular: good on ya
<Hopposai> this is fun.. using ircii..
<suzylee> minimec: right, fanx
<Dallur> Anyone else having problems with fglrx since last kernel update for Edgy ?
<Hopposai> reminds me of the days at uni
<blatyo> I an
<blatyo> am
<pbureau> pestilence, depends if hes doing it out of the grace of his heart, or because he pity's her
<LjL> Dallur: everyone who got it from unofficial repositories, yes
<LjL> Dallur: you just update it
<Wulfe>  any help with amarok with streaming audio ? private convo too
<maimster> Hopposai: I thought that client was a lot like BitchX?
<blatyo> I cant seem to get direct rendering on
<cables> Dallur, everyone's having problems with everything after the updates.
<nekr0z> Ferret: Thanks once again.
<Dallur> LjL: thx, tried recompiling but still unable to load module :(
<pestilence> pbureau: not from her standpoint it doesn't...does it
<suzylee> since ubuntu loaded today, my hdd is going crazy and wont stop reading the HDD!  What could be causing that?
<LjL> Dallur: tried rebooting after the recompile?
<Hopposai> maimster: it is.. bitchX is like ircii for X
<Dallur> LjL: yup, no luck
<adaptr> Hopposai: bitchx has nothing to do with X
<fredl> hi guys, I've created a Debian repository at http://ut-repo.surfnet.nl/, I've followed this document on http://www.jejik.com/articles/2006/09/setting_up_and_managing_an_apt_repository_with_reprepro/ to do so, but I'm having some difficulties with it, would anybody like to try and help me?
<maimster> Hopposai: I have not used that client since my old Red Hat days.
<pestilence> suzylee: it's probably running updatedb
<maimster> Hopposai: I find IRSSI to do what I need, plus I like the scripts.
<suzylee> pestilence: whats updatedb?
<Hopposai> adaptr: you may be right.. been a long time since i used either
<Hopposai> adaptr: actually you probably ARE right
<adaptr> Hopposai: bopth are commandline clients
<pestilence> suzylee: when you type locate from a command line, it uses the database generated by updatedb
<cables> Can anyone tell me why I have "dapper-commercial" in my sources.list? I'm on Edgy. Did Automatix do that (I know automatix is bad, but I found out too late...)
<Dallur> LjL: removed all packages, reinstalled, recompiled, and the error I get when I modprobe is F"ATAL: Error running install command for fglrx"
<Dallur> "
<Wulfe> anybody ... help with amarok ?
<suzylee> preaction: okay
<maimster> adaptr: Is there any other way to go?
<pestilence> suzylee: from a command line, type "ps aux |grep updatedb"
<elias_> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<LjL> cables: i guess that's enabled automatically when you select commercial programs from Add/Remove Programs, such as Opera or somesuch... though it might also have been added by automatix, for all i know
<Hopposai> maimster: i use a WM so i can have mre command consoles running at the same time.
<adaptr> maimster: go for what ?
<cables> LjL, ok, thanks
<LjL> Dallur: hm, i don't really know
<cables> Wulfe, try channel #amarok
<maimster> adaptr: I was seconding your notion about the commandline clients.
<bouter> I' m having a huge problem installing my linksys WMP54G v4.1 NIC   who can help me?
<pestilence> Wulfe: what's your problem?  you also might have more luck in #kubuntu, as that is a KDE app
<cables> !wifi | bouter
<ubotu> bouter: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blatyo> I'm having trouble getting direct rendering to run
<cables> bouter, I think your card is covered there.
<Dallur> LjL: thanks, I will try to figure it out later
<maimster> Hopposai: I have a graphical running....  I still like my irc running via terminal.
<adaptr> maimster: I did not claim anything one way or the other, merely corrected you in stating that bitchx is not in any way dependent on X
<pbureau> bouter, come to #ubuntu-wifi Ill help you
<maimster> adaptr: I know. i thought you were stating that fact that BitchX was a commandline base client is all.  No biggie though.
<dc2447> is there anything in ubuntu I have to enable in order to get scripts in /etc/cron.daily to execute?
<adaptr> maimster: yes, I was
<pestilence> dc2447: shouldn't be.
<suzylee> pestilence: I posted you the output
<maimster> adaptr: Then I agree.  What client are you running, (just being nosey now).
<adaptr> dc2447: copy the syntax from another one; they don't even have to be executable
<adaptr> maimster: this is K
<pestilence> suzylee: i don't see it.
<dc2447> I'm nort even seeing the the script getting invoked in cron.log (I updated the default syslog settings)
<maimster> adaptr: Ahh cool.  I have never used K.
<UberPsyX> help, getting error when trying to install a deb file, dependency is not satisfiable: python. wtf?
<LjL> UberPsyX: which deb file?
<Hopposai> n
<suzylee> pestilence: 22354  0.0  0.3   2888   812 pts/0    S+   07:50   0:00 grep updatedb
<pestilence> suzylee: oh, so it's not running
<adaptr> maimster: it's pretty near perfect, execpt for advanced stuff like  selecting out different users to a virtual channel to keep the clutter down (bitchx can do this)
<pestilence> suzylee: is your hard drive still churning?
<suzylee> pestilence: the HDD just stopped anyway
<UberPsyX> LjL, gnomeboyadvance, a front end for visualboyadvance
<maimster> adaptr: I do that also with irssi.
<Spino_> hi, a quick question, how do i switch the startup splash screen (and see dmesg on boot?)
<LjL> UberPsyX: link please - i don't see it in the repos
<pestilence> suzylee: problem solved then :)
<reap> how hard is it to set up a raid array on ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> Spino_, remove the splash from your kernel line in gub
<LjL> Spino_: remove "quiet splash" from the kernel command line
<HymnToLife> grub, even
<adaptr> reap: 3 minutes
<reap> using an onboard promise ATA100 controller
<Spino_> tnx
<Spino_> there's no way to do it on the fly (say, manu linuxes would do it with esc)
<Spino_> ?
<Julien_> hi
<adaptr> reap: use soft raid (aka linux kernel raid) , and shove the onboard crap down the drain...
<blatyo> I'm trying to enable direct rendering, I have an ati card using fglrx driver, how can I do it?
<LjL> Spino_: no, not on Edgy
<Spino_> LjL: ok, thanks. thats kinda strange though :)
<UberPsyX> LjL, http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/GnomeBoyAdvance-Download-3467.html
<saras> saras@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -i skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb
<LjL> Spino_: you can probably make the splash screen go away (with Alt+Fsomething rather than just Esc, i think), but you still won't see the messages
<saras> (Reading database ... 58821 files and directories currently installed.)
<saras> Preparing to replace skype 1.3.0.53-1 (using skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb) ...
<saras> Unpacking replacement skype ...
<saras> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of skype:
<saras>  skype depends on libqt3-mt | libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<saras>   Package libqt3-mt is not installed.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<saras>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<reap> adaptr: thanks, is it just as efficient as the onboard?
<Julien_> i have a laptop pc, and i want to download ubuntu 6.10 with torrent file, so i use this file: ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent ?
<Spino_> LjL: do you know if it's the same in kubuntu by any chance?
<LjL> Julien_: i'd say so
<HymnToLife> Julien_, you can use it if you want
<cables> Julien_, that should work.
<LjL> Spino_: i'm running kubuntu. yes.
<Julien_> there is another one: ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<adaptr> reap: it is a. 100% supported, b. 100% safe, and c. doesn't suck , like every single on-board fake-raid solution ever devised.
<cables> Julien_, use the desktop cd
<HymnToLife> Alternate ftw.
<reap> lol
<cables> Julien_, alternate is text-based.
<Spino_> LjL: allright, thanks again
<Julien_> ok thank you
<reap> adaptr: i have a Promise PCI raid card...how will that work...any idea if the 2 raid setups will be an issue?
<UberPsyX> LjL, http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/GnomeBoyAdvance-Download-3467.html
<adaptr> reap: just FYI, every. single. so-called on-board raid "solution" is in fact fake.. there is nothing hardware-based about it
<adaptr> reap: 2 raid "setups " ?
<reap> so its just a softbios onboard?
<reap> ya
<adaptr> reap: it's properly called "host-based raid", which is the correct term for any system that does not present the raid set to the BIOS as if it were one drive
<adaptr> reap: true hardware RAID makes the individual drives invisible to the PC
<adaptr> reap: but if you want to mess around with the Promise "solution" be my guest... I'd just ditch it and go for kernel raid
<reap> adaptr: thanks for your help...i am gonna be using ubuntu to slap together a low end server to play with later today...just wanted to know what i was in for
<saras> who can tell me something about installing programs on ubuntu, i have a problem...  in private chat, please :(
<quintin> reap: debian + sw raid = happiness
<Hopposai> you forget how much you depend on the WM
<adaptr> reap: install server 6.06 LTS, it will be supported until 2009 or something, takes about 30 mijnutes including disks
<reap> adaptr: i dont care of teh onboard stuff...but i do have a PCI Promise Card that i bought that i would like to use in addition
<adaptr> reap: just hang single drives off it then, not more than 1 per cable (or you performance will magically disappear)
<Hopposai> reap: i have used 6.06 as well as 6.10 for servers
<Hopposai> reap: either server version of ubuntu will serve you well
<quintin> reap: lies. use debian!
<adaptr> Hopposai: don't spread the noise please
* Hopposai wishes that webmin came as a package in multiverse
<rattlerviper> I used easy ubuntu and now ubuntu crashes all the time :(
<rattlerviper> how do I fix it?
<Zarathustra> Heya. I get a "The X11 driver is missing.  Check your build!" when trying to run wine. Any ideas on how to correct this? I tried reinstalling my ati-drivers to no avail, got the idea that it's something basic I'm missing here...
<reap> quintin: thanks, but i like all that ubuntu offers...its just too well done for me to piss around with debian...but thanks for your input, its much appreciated
<Hopposai> rattlerviper: do you have a crash message?
<rattlerviper> No...Gaim just crashes now when I connect
<saras> can someone help me in private? :(
<quintin> rattlerviper: what about typing 'gaim' in a terminal?
<reap> hopposai: btw...thats a good anime series 2 thumbs up
<quintin> reap: ubuntu is debian.. :p
<rattlerviper> Hopposai, yeah I tried the terminal I don't get a error message
<Cheetah> are there many people using ubuntu dapper?
<Hopposai> saras: well depends on if you're cute and female 8-)
<rattlerviper> Hopposai, it's only when I connect to jabber
<reap> quintin: im a nub...forgive me...i havent touched a linux installation since the turn of the century
<Jac1> ok, two questions. ONE) I unplugged my Hard Drive to try and boot ubuntu from the CD but now all i get is a loud beeping that won't stop (even when i plug it back in) and nothing appears on screen, How can i fix this? TWO) Does anyone know of any NES/SNES/GBA Emulators for linux?
<Cheetah> or did most of them upgrade?
<adaptr> it rocks for servers, so yes
<ompaul> Cheetah, I use it for work desktops for people
<adaptr> Jac1: ONE: you screwed up something on your mainboard, possible the video card, possibly something else
<ompaul> Cheetah, where users want stability
<quintin> saras: I've sent you *two* PMs.
* ompaul also requires that
<ian|> Hi! I'm trying to compile alsa-sources with 2.6.19 kernel, but I get the error that "linux/config.h" cannot be found? Does anybody have some hints, what could be the problem?
<Cheetah> ompaul: I have to put together some kind of system that I install by default on Point Of Sale PCs, so dapper is the way to go, right?
<Hopposai> rattlerviper: only jabber? in that case see if you have all the files installed.. last time that happened to me i had to install nss and nspr
<ian|> I use the debian/rules script to start compilation (target binary_modules)
<ompaul> Cheetah, I would if that is what I was doing
<Zarathustra> Heya. I get a "The X11 driver is missing.  Check your build!" when trying to run wine. Any ideas on how to correct this? I tried reinstalling my ati-drivers to no avail, got the idea that it's something basic I'm missing here...
<quintin> reap: ubuntu is built on debian unstable/testing.  I use debian for all my servers.  my personal desktop is ubuntu
<quintin> Zarathustra: /join #winehq
<Cheetah> ompaul: alright. are there any drawbacks I might have compared to the latest ubuntu?
<rattlerviper> Hopposai, thank you I'll go check now
<LjL> UberPsyX: that package requires a version of Python less than 2.4, and Ubuntu comes with 2.4. i guess it was made for an older Debian (remember anyway that, in general, packages made for Debian are far from guaranteed to work with Ubuntu)
<Jac1> adaptr: how do i fix that? just poke around at stuff till it works? :P
<saras> :(
<Zarathustra> quintin: k thanks
<Hopposai> jacl: you have a hardware problem as far as i can see.. tighten all the cards, maybe clean the cobwebs and the rat turds out of the casing..
<saras> where is it?
<adaptr> Jac1: that depends on how rich you are, I guess
<ompaul> Cheetah, none for what you want to do - just make sure you got hardware that you can work with - i.e. straight off the shelf - nothing too fancy run of the mill and it should all be great
<saras> i dont understand anything there
<quintin> saras: ...
<Jac1> adaptr: lol it doesn't really matter if everything goes caput, old machine
<Jac1> Hopposai: kk, will try
<Hopposai> saras: neither do we, we're just making it up as we go along
<adaptr> Jac1: re-seat the video card, yes
<Cheetah> ompaul: the hardware will be all standard, not even a fancy graphics card. alright. I'll go with dapper then.  :)
<suzylee> does gparted support ntfs resizing?
<adaptr> Jac1: also make SURE you do a complete cold boot
<Hopposai> suzylee: the latest one on the livecd does
<reap> whats the easiest windows file sharing program?
<reap> somba?
<Hopposai> suzylee: make sure you defrag and check the ntfs partition for errors BEFORE you resize
<ompaul> Cheetah, there is only one thing you will want to consider in the future that is this new init script but wait for the next lts for it - parallel init scripts but not on a short term one
<suzylee> Hopposai: is that version 0.3.3.0 ?
<quintin> reap: samba
<Jac1> adaptr: ahem, cold boot?
<adaptr> Jac1: unplug power, wait 1 minute, plug i power
<suzylee> Hopposai: I want to create a separate partition on my notebook 120gig HDD so I can install Edgy.  Will  gparted liveCD help me do that without losing MS Windows which is already on the HDD?
<Jac1> adaptr: ok, thanks
<Jac1> adaptr: so unplug power, poke around a bit, tighten cards etc. then wait 1 minute?
<x2mjokada> hey guys, i'm trying to set up my network printer, and i'm running 'sudo hp-setup' but it gives me this error: error: No devices found.
<x2mjokada> error: Error occured during interactive mode. Exiting.
<x2mjokada> any help?
<dyrne> suzylee: yes but back up anything you cant afford to lose first. there are occationally problems
<adaptr> Jac1: you should unplug the power before you touch anything inside, yes
<Lunar_Lamp> !adventure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adventure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<suzylee> dyrne: ok
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, are there any other text-based games like "adventure" in the ubuntu repositories?
<suzylee> dyrne: will partition magic be better to use for that?
<adaptr> Jac1:  if you did not unplug the power before yanking out the HD, you may very well have fscked your computer
<adaptr> !Nethack | Lunar_Lamp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nethack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> stupid friggin bot flying piece of shite!
<Lunar_Lamp> adaptr, nethack isn't the same kind of text based game.
<adaptr> BLASPHEMY
<Lunar_Lamp> It's nothing like the same kind of game!
<adaptr> sure, but fuckbot not knowing about it is INEXCUSABLE
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Lunar_Lamp> Hehe, true :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Lunar_Lamp> Does anyone know of a game similar to Adventure then?
<NetCruZa> Any memory editors for linux, that works like TSearch?
<dyrne> suzylee: i used to be wary of parted but it seems pretty robust now and to be honest im more worried about norton these days so either or i guess
<yaman> any one can help me to get the asus laptop drivers for ubuntu (wifi or camera or modem or even vga)
<patrick_> could someone PM me with the text of /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf and /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<Dybber> How do i change the default browser? Links opened from xchat and gaim will open in lynx :s
<NetCruZa> patrick_: i will
<patrick_> thanks NetCruZa
<sebrock> lasse__, I worked it out, it was gateway that needed to be specified
<shawn> hrm nvidia drivers says  i need binutils, whats that about?
<billybob> any rsync pros around ?
<yaman> any tutorial for how to install hardware drivers ?
<tim167> doe these work for anyone ? : http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9631/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631-pkg1.run
<alicen68> why is it when i type the cd command in terminal it tells me "rbash: cd: restricted"?
<NetCruZa> patrick_: have you recieved it?
<kcinna> hey all
<alicen68> why is it when i type the cd command in terminal it tells me "rbash: cd: restricted"?
<kcinna> ubuntu wont recognize my ipod, dmesg indicates that it's at /dev/sde, but it says sde2 doesnt exist
<LesterGreen> anyone have a guide to learn linux quickly... a good overall primer. command line stuff and filesystem stuff really?
<fiberchunks> kcinna, wouldn't it be /dev/sde1 ?
<patrick_> no i didnt NetCruZa
<comradeC> is there any kind of task viewer like the one in vista for linux?
<NetCruZa> patrick_: well, the first file is empty, and I posted the other one here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5610/
<erf> ~
<erf> ~\\
<patrick_> thank you!
<LesterGreen> /server irc.gamesurge.net
<LesterGreen> oops
<erf> 1000000000000000001020000000000.
<erf> 3.
<erf> 32222128745120.*/89523
<erf> 0.-*+96
<erf> 3.*/20.
<erf> ouch sorry cleaning the keyboard
<erf> :/
<erf> havent been on this box for a while
<kcinna> fiberchunks: i read a guide saying it would be 2 since one is for the firmware partition, but that doesnt work either
<erf> Hostname: stagma.ath.cx - OS: FreeBSD 6.0-RELEASE/i386 - CPU: 2 x Pentium II/Pentium II Xeon/Celeron (367.50-MHz 686-class CPU) - Processes: 29 - Uptime: 258d 16h 20m - Load Average: 0.00 - Memory Usage: 36.58MB/115.46MB (31.68%) - Disk Usage: 6.28GB/35.88GB (17.52%)
<alicen68> why is it when i type the cd command in terminal it tells me "rbash: cd: restricted"?
<adaptr> comradeC: "vista for Linux" :)
<fiberchunks> kcinna, ah, hrm
<Spee_Der> comradeC: I use system monitor.
<icheyne> how come when I install a package using the NO RECOMMENDS flag, it tries to uninstall other unrelated stuff?
<comradeC> sorry maybe I said something wrong
<icheyne> sorry I was using aptitude!
<comradeC> I mean the task manager thats 3d that shows all your windows
<Lunar_Lamp> alicen68, you're using the rbash envirconment which is really strict security-wise on what you can and can't do.  cd is something you aren't allowed to do evidently (or at least, not to that dir)
<adaptr> comradeC: that would be a task *switcher*, and yes - beryl does that 3d
<alicen68> Lunar_Lamp: how do i get rid of rbash and just go back to bash?
<Lunar_Lamp> alicen68, are you an administrator on your box?
<fiberchunks> kcinna, kinda convoluted, but you could try using a partitioning tool to look at what partitions actually exist on /dev/sde (and then try to mount them) -- does the ipod use the vfat or fat filesystem? (I don't have one personally)
<alicen68> Lunar_Lamp: through sudo, yes
<Lunar_Lamp> alicen68, hmm, did you set rbash up yourself?
<Lunar_Lamp> alicen68, does it happen every time you open up a terminal, or just this one time?
<niko_> was there a bad update? after restarting x won't start
<reap> probably a dumb question
<reap> but if i wanna get somba
<alicen68> Lunar_Lamp: i'm a friend of this user trying to figure out what's wrong with this pc, i had never even heard of rbash
<reap> samba
<reap> i need the debian one yes?
<alicen68> Lunar_Lamp: it's every time i load up terminal
<linxeh> reap: why not use the ubuntu one ?
<reap> where is it?
<erf> ~+/--+
<linxeh> "samba"
<cheeseboy16> whats the code to make a shortcut
<linxeh> sudo apt-get install samba
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell reap about samba | reap, see the private message from ubotu.
<Lunar_Lamp> alicen68, ok, then the default shell is probably set to rbash in /etc/passwd - you can edit that file for the user to set it as bash.
<HymnToLife> cheeseboy16, define "shortcut"
<Lunar_Lamp> alicen68, however, if you don't know the file, it can be dangerous to edit.
<reap> thank you
<cheeseboy16> link to another file] 
<erf> alrighty
<erf> working
<cikas> i dont know how to make my tvtuner work
<linxeh> cheeseboy16: if you mean a windows shortcut, then it isnt a link to another file
<Lunar_Lamp> cheeseboy16, you mean how to symlink to another file?
<cikas> in xp on the same pc is working
<erf> is it possible to install beryl on freebsd?
<cheeseboy16> i mean like windows shortcut
<linxeh> cheeseboy16: the closest thing in linux is a browser bookmark, or a symbolic link (symlink)
<dyrne> alicen68: "sudo sed -i 's/rbash/bash/g' /etc/passwd "   would be safe enough id think
<cikas> doaes anybody knows about tvtuner?
<alicen68> Lunar_Lamp: root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<linxeh> generally linux doesnt have a concept the same as "shortcut" in windows
<NetCruZa> Any memory editors for linux, that works like TSearch?
<cheeseboy16> k.. how do i do it?
<Lunar_Lamp> alicen68, the root user there has their default shell set as bash.  Try pasting the whole contents of the file to pastebin
<Lunar_Lamp> !pastebin | alicen68
<ubotu> alicen68: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<linxeh> cheeseboy16: http://linuxreviews.org/beginner/ or something
<linxeh> cheeseboy16: hundreds of tutorials came up when i googled for "linux symlink tutorial"
<cbx33> is it easy for us to remaster an ubuntu live cd now?
<alicen68> Lunar_Lamp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5613/
<maxamillion> how long should it take the installer to change the size of an 80gb partition to a 60gb partition?
<cikas> doaes anybody have tvtuner on pc?
<jk> Hi! I'm running ubuntu on a small webserver. Is it normal that there are like 9 apache processes and 18 mysql daemon processes runing (when checking with pstree) ?
<Lunar_Lamp> alicen68:x:1000:0:Alice Snyder,,,:/home/alicen68:/bin/rbash <== that line there [28]  change the very last bit from "/bin/rbash" to "/bin/bash".
<cheeseboy16> cikas:, yes
<alicen68> Lunar_Lamp: still saying restricted
<AndrewWilliams> is there any way to force gnome sensors applet to detect a item under libsensors as a temp and not a voltage? the "sensors" command line shows it correctly but the applet doesnt
<Lunar_Lamp> alicen68, hmm, the user may need to login and logout - at the very least start a new session.
<linxeh> cikas: yes, I have 2
<suzylee> if I install Xbuntu 6.10 on my notebook, should it automatically install the Nivda 7300 graphic card drivers for me?
<Lunar_Lamp> alicen68, did the file save correctly? You will need to use "sudo" to edit the file.
<htaccess> hi my sshagent seems to have died and now i have to type my passphrase every time i ssh anywhere, how do i restart the agent so it works properly on ubuntu?
<linxeh> jk: yes that is normal
<cikas> and how can i do mine working?
<jk> linxeh: ok good to hear that :)
<AndrewWilliams> suzylee, it should pick it up and use the NV driver for X, but for 3d acceleration you may need to download the nvidia drivers
<alicen68> Lunar_Lamp: let me double-check the file, but it should work
<Lunar_Lamp> alicen68, it's also possible that the bashrc file also is wanting to load up as rbash rather than normal bash :-)
<linxeh> cikas: read the wiki / forums. there are lots of tutorials on getting "video4linux" and "mythtv" working
<cypherdelic> so
<suzylee> AndrewWilliams: download the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website?
<linxeh> cikas: it's not particularly easy for some cards, and some are impossible
<linxeh> cikas: : which card do you have ?
<visik7> which memory subdivision use ubuntu kernel generic 1/3 3/1 2/2 or 4/4 ?
<linxeh> suzylee: no, from the ubuntu repositories
<cikas> how can i find what card i have?
<linxeh> cikas: :well, you bought it surely ?
<dyrne> cikas: lspci -v  or sudo lshw maybe
<suzylee> linxeh: how do I do that please?
<linxeh> suzylee: if you tell synaptic to use the universe and multiverse, you can install "nvidia-kernel-common" and "nvidia-glx" etc
<AndrewWilliams> suzylee, nvidia-glx - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<linxeh> suzylee: the ubuntu wiki has several guides on getting it to work
<cypherdelic> i reinstalled ubuntu edgy server now and installed cryptsetup. i got everything working as long as i use root=/dev/sda2 for kernel-line (menu.lst) . but i need to use root=/dev/mapper/root, if i do so, startup hangs
<cikas> bt878
<cypherdelic> please help
<_3oo3> howdy
<cypherdelic> how to make /dev/mapper/root an early cryptdisk
<_3oo3> someone told me that ubuntu was african for 'I cant figure out Debian'.....is this true?
<cikas> dyrne:bt878
<ubuntujoop> can opera be installed in kubuntu ?
<linxeh> cikas: that chipset is well supported - there are guides for setting it up
<cypherdelic> i think it needs to be loaded before the main cryptdisks, because its the root
<cypherdelic> but iot doesnt
<suzylee> linxeh: can you give me a link to this guide you speak about?
<cikas> give me a link pls
<linxeh> suzylee: its in the topic
<linxeh> cikas: use the links in the topic
<NetCruZa> Any memory editors for linux, that works like TSearch?
<NickGarvey> what command will tell me how much RAM I have?
<linxeh> NickGarvey: "free"
<erUSUL> NickGarvey: free
<boom> Help me please ... I want to play a game ... windows game ...
<suzylee> linxeh: which link?
<NickGarvey> hah, thanks
<boom> what I need
<boom> ?
<NickGarvey> I know that actually
<NickGarvey> knew*
<NickGarvey> hm, question 2 then
<_3oo3> someone told me that ubuntu was african for 'I cant figure out Debian'.....is this true?
<NickGarvey> it is not detecting both sticks..
<NickGarvey> let me see if the bios.. sees it..
<linxeh> suzylee: www.ubuntu.com/support I guess ?
<cypherdelic> i reinstalled ubuntu edgy server now and installed cryptsetup. i got everything working as long as i use root=/dev/sda2 for kernel-line (menu.lst) . but i need to use root=/dev/mapper/root, if i do so, startup hangs
<UrteTe> hi. is it possible to make a symlink to a remote server using ftp?
<suzylee> linxeh: you guess?  you not sure either?
<bogus> Kopete
<linxeh> suzylee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<xavier___> hi. how do i disable gdm boot .. keeping only console login?
<linxeh> suzylee: it really isnt hard to find the wiki link from www.ubuntu.com...
<bogus> Witam
<boom> What I need to play an exe game ??
<dyrne> UrteTe: you could use sshfs i guess but im not sure of solution for ftp..
<Hopposai> hmm sound STILL doesn't work
<linxeh> boom: wine, or if you want an easy life, cedega (www.cedega.com) or crossover office - www.codeweavers.com
<drake> boom: WINE
<Hopposai> uninstalled alsa, and had to reinstall a whole BUNCH of software.
<boom> were can i get wine ?
<dyrne> boom: wine or cedega. cedega might be easier to configure but it has a minimal fee. /join cedega for info maybe
<Hopposai> boom: a liquor shop?
<UrteTe> dyrne: thanks
<cypherdelic> Help, im trying to encrypt my root, i got "no cryptroot configured,skipping". Works fine if I use old Root for startup and mount the encrypted partitions as additional encryptioned disks
<linxeh> boom: sudo apt-get install wine
<Hopposai> boom: wine can be got by enabling the multiverse on your sources.list file and then using apt-get
<boom> linxeh doesn`t find ... wine:(
<linxeh> boom: you need to enable multiverse
<boom> how?
<linxeh> Hopposai just told you...
<Hopposai> boom: can you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<sidny4> does anyone know the directory to put themes in (manual install)
<boom> i don`t know how :(
<Hopposai> boom: distro and version please?
<tretle> can anyone tell me if ntfs writing has been added to the feisty fawn herd 3 release?
<dan_> sidny4 it's just your .themes folder
<Hopposai> boom: can you use a command line?
<sidny4> haha, the one place I didn't think of, thanks dan_
<Hopposai> tretle: i think its in ntfs-3g mackage in multiverse
<dan_> lol
<boom> ubuntu 5.10
<dan_> it's in your home folder
<tretle> hopposai, Its not added as default?
<Hopposai> boom: do you know how to use a command line/command line editor
<boom> no
<Hopposai> tretle: not sure on that, it may not be. depends on how the community reacts to it. enabling ntfsread-write by default can have SERIOUS consequences
<dyrne> tretle: im not seeing ntfs-3g on my machine
<Hopposai> boom: ok, lets start simple then
<dyrne> tretle: herd 3
<tretle> its in early stages of developement then? yes?
<Hopposai> boom: apt-get install synaptic
<huXfluX> hello all! i have a laptop with a touchpad and a mouse attached on usb. If i go to control panel > periph > mouse and lower the acceleration, it lowers it for touchpad ONLY. How can i modify the acceleration of the MOUSE?
<Hopposai> tretle: ntfs-3g is pretty mature, but anything that touches NTFS is bound to be unstable.
<andrea> hola alguien que hable espaol
<bcardarella> I'm getting a 'make not found' error for a program I am trying to install... I user apt-get to install gcc, is there anything else that needs installation for make?
<boom> i have it
<BrendanM> huXflux, how is your xorg.conf setup
<BrendanM> andrea, hablo un poco espanol
<xavier___> hi. it seems my hard disk is full ... and now i gdm cannot write its configuration file in the /etc ... wht should i do? i deleted lots of stuff .. how much free space is reqd for login?
<cikas> i type sudo gedit.etc/modules  and the answer was command not found
<BrendanM> !es | andrea
<ubotu> andrea: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<boom> Hopposai what i do now
<tretle> and dosn anyone know of any open source software comparable to dreamweaver suit?
<dan_> hey guys, im trying to compile the mesa dri source from cvs in order to enable dri on the r300 chipset of radeon cards, but it keeps crashing out with a compile error
<cikas> i type sudo gedit/etc/modules  and the answer was command not found
<JoachimLM> hello people :)
<andrea> Gracias!
<Hopposai> boom: ok go to settings > repositories and enable all four repos
<JoachimLM> I have a problem with k8n-4e motherboard and ubuntu
<huXfluX> BrendanM: well, there's only one inputdevice > the touchpad
<huXfluX> and one for keyboard
<Hopposai> boom: universe mail multiverse and restricted
<JoachimLM> The NIC won't work, and there's a MIIO resource problem, it says
<JoachimLM> any clue ?
<cypherdelic> Howto mount encrypted / as early cryptdisk, so i can startup?
<CupCakeMaster> i need help burning iso's whats a good program i can use?
<JoachimLM> there's k3b CupCakeMaster
<dan_> however the mesa source compiled fine when i got it out of the git repo
<JoachimLM> it's easy to use
<BrendanM> huXfluX? So your USB mouse isn't represented in xorg.conf?
<dan_> does that mean that current mesa cvs is broken?
<huXfluX> nope
<huXfluX> and i don't know the driver
<huXfluX> and the /dev/ thing
<BrendanM> that's probably the root of your problem
<crazy_penguin> Good night
<JoachimLM> whatever NIC is used, it will fail
<nochance> is there a german channel for ubuntu help too ?
<BrendanM> huXfluX, I'm not an expert on xorg.conf, but I can show you my file if you want. I also have a laptop with a touchpad + usb mouse (I also have a pointstick)
<JoachimLM> the forcedeth driver fails with errorcode -22, etc.
<UrteTe> dyrne: works like a charm
<BrendanM> !de | nochance
<ubotu> nochance: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nochance> !de
<huXfluX> BrendanM: show me the part with the usbmouse please;)
<jexdawg> can i change the font color on my ubuntu panels? for instance, change the font to white and the panel background to black? the bg is easy to change but i don't see an option for the font
<cypherdelic> Howto mount encrypted / (root) as "early cryptdisk", so i can startup? root=/dev/mapper/root cryptoroot=/dev/sda4 does not work, help please.
<BrendanM> huXfluX, here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5622/
<dan_> also, my glxgears also seems broken
<dan_> i keep getting glxgears: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: undefined symbol: drmOpenOnce
<BrendanM> I think the trick is to have one thing configured as "CorePointer" and then the other devices have "SendCoreEvents" turned on, so they pass all their input through that core device
<elias_> Could anyone tell me how to install .sh files?
<boom> Hopposai: i`m redy now ?
<NetCruZa> Any memory editors for linux, that works like TSearch?
<BrendanM> elias_, set their permissions to make them executable, then run them with ./ <filename>
<elias_> BrendanM, im pretty new, so what do you mean by set their permissions to make them executable?
<entel> which matrix printer is good?
<squeaks> hey guys, i can use all my internet applications, but in gnome-terminal i have 100% packet loss on pings anywhere farther but not including my router, what can i do?
<mojo_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<entel> squeaks,  see u /etc/resolv.conf
<elias_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<cypherdelic> Howto mount encrypted / (root) as "early cryptdisk", so i can startup? root=/dev/mapper/root cryptoroot=/dev/sda4 does not work, help please.
* mojo_ didn't see a "don't feed the bots" sign, soo...
<squeaks> entel, search resnet.cornell.edu \n nameserver 192.168.2.1
<squeaks> that nameserver is my router's ip
<squeaks> the name server should be my isp's right?
<entel> squeaks, do you know the DNS of ur company?
<entel> yep..
<squeaks> i don't, but should this be automatic with dhcp?
<BrendanM> elias_, in Linux, files have specific permissions specifying what different users are allowed to do with them (read, write, run as an executable), you can change the permissions with the chmod command. In your case, you want to run "chmod u+rwx <filename>"
<adaptr> squeaks: most routers forward DNS to whatever it got from your ISPs DHCP
<RaptorJesus> i got a disk is confused error when trying to run the live CD any solutions???
<BrendanM> elias_, that command will make it so that users (the "u" part) can read, write, and execute the file (r, w, x)
<squeaks> entel, adaptr, woah, google must be refusing my pings, i can actually ping others
<squeaks> but not google
<entel> google does not like u :P
<squeaks> google has been who i always go to for pings
<BrendanM> elias_, alternatively, you can probably right-click the file and go to properties and find a way to change it there
<cikas> i followed all the steps from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153935 and nothing(in xp tvtuner is running)
<elias_> BrendanM, ill try it out
<amfduhmo> lol
<ijingcwy> lol
<evgitihv> lol
<obdwcudg> lol
<entel> bots :P
<invowowd> lol
<ijingcwy> lol
<evgitihv> lol
<qdgrpbjy> lol
<efctlfuc> lol
<amfduhmo> lol
<emwxufdo> lol
<ixksdpll> lol
<amfduhmo> lol
<qdgrpbjy> lollol
<efctlfuc> lol
<amfduhmo> lollol
<evgitihv> lol
<emwxufdo> lollollol
<invowowd> lollollol
<ixksdpll> lollol
<obdwcudg> lollollol
<qdgrpbjy> lollollol
<efctlfuc> lollol
<BrendanM> can we silence them somehow?
<BrendanM> mods?
<cables> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by RichiH
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Apparently it's peanutbutter-jelly time again on irc
<Seveas> RichiH, thanks!
<RichiH> did i miss any bot?
<RichiH> Seveas: de nada
<Seveas> let's see if you missed any
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Seveas
<adaptr> peanutbutter jel-LY ! peanutbutter jel-LY!
<BrendanM> So when I bring my machine back from hibernate, there are some error messages that flash by really quickly before the X server comes back up. Does anyone know how I can see those messages?
<Seveas> BrendanM, try dmesg
<dan_> so uh, anyone know what my prob is?
<dyrne> dan_: what was your question?
<dan_> hey guys, im trying to compile the mesa dri source from cvs in order to enable dri on the r300 chipset of radeon cards, but it keeps crashing out with a compile error
<entel> m
<dan_> it seems to be an issue with includes but i'm not really sure what i'm doing wrong
<Seveas> !compiling | dan_
<ubotu> dan_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<RaptorJesus> so has eny 1 ever get an disk is confused error when trying to load the boot CD??
<Seveas> dan_, read that wikipage and look for 'build-depends'
<mojo_> what is so funny that i missed?  hey man, can i get in on that rotation?  <//////////# ~ ~  ;)
<fiberchunks> you folks know if there's a way to load a kernel module on the liveCD at install time
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+z]  by Seveas
<Seveas> more bots coming in
<Seveas> dan_, you need lbc6-dev, just install build-essential
<Seveas> cables, the freenode staff is clever :)
<Seveas> (and they have detailed logs)
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Seveas
<cikas> i followed all the steps from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153935 and nothing(in xp tvtuner is running)
<cikas> pls help
<dan_> Seveas: actually that's already installed =/
<Seveas> tidiman07, jellobean: you'll need to repeat your qustion, noone saw it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!c945661b@*]  by Seveas
<jellobean> Seveas: I am installing ubuntu for the first time, and I get the error cannot access tty; job control turned off
<Seveas> jellobean, is that when booting from the cd or booting from harddisk?
<jellobean> booting from the cd
<cypherdelic> Howto mount encrypted / (root) as "early cryptdisk", so i can startup? root=/dev/mapper/root cryptoroot=/dev/sda4 does not work, help please.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:RichiH] : spambot control channel
<toM|vendettA_> hi i was wondering if it was possible to run open gl games in like... a seperate xserver so that i could get a better framerate, i know there was a tutorial on how to do it but i dont know what to search for
<Seveas> jellobean, your cd may be broken, it has a self-test option. Please try it
<agliv_> Greetings all :) is ubuntu available for 64-bit Intel Core 2 Duo ?
<Seveas> RichiH, ?
<RichiH> argh, fuck
<RichiH> sorry
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> I'll find the old topic :)
<cables> Spambot control channel?
<Music_Shuffle> agliv_, yeh
<Hopposai> agliv: i believe so
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:ompaul] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<RichiH> Seveas: i did /topic #ubuntu spambot control channel in the runner channel
<Seveas> RichiH, LOL :)
<RichiH> Seveas: but irssi is too illigent to let me do that
<fiberchunks> Seveas, any idea about my earlier question (is there a way to load a specific kernel module via boot: line on liveCD?)
<MetaBookfoziS> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> ompaul, thanks
<ompaul> Seveas, np
<ompaul> RichiH, your still great :)
<Seveas> fiberchunks, there may be one but such things are very underdocumented
<livingdaylight> unop, ping
<RichiH> ompaul: heh, thanks ;)
<fiberchunks> whom or where should I ask?
<livingdaylight> unop, hey amigo
<pbureau> !llibdvdcss
<pbureau> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about llibdvdcss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<fiberchunks> perhaps #ubuntu-devel?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> fiberchunks, that channel is not for support
<fiberchunks> ahhh
<marwan> hello guys
<jellobean> seveas: i tested the cd and i get the same error "cannot access tty; job control turned off"
<CupCakeMaster> i need help
<Seveas> fiberchunks, try 'grep /proc/cmdline /etc/init.d/*
<dyrne> marwan: hey
<Seveas> jellobean, cd test was succesful?
<linxeh> CupCakeMaster: go see a shrink
<jellobean> seveas: nope...gives me the same error message
<CupCakeMaster> im trying to instal wine but i get this error 'wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\run.exe": Module not found
<CupCakeMaster> "
<Seveas> jellobean, then the cd is definitely broken
<agliv_> Music_Shuffle, but on ubuntu.com it says that the 64-bit-version is for AMD systems... not intel...
<cypherdelic> Howto mount encrypted / (root) as "early cryptdisk", so i can startup? root=/dev/mapper/root cryptoroot=/dev/sda4 does not work, help please.
<marwan> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<linxeh> agliv_: the 64bit version works on intel and amd 64 bit
<marwan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<marwan> !i915
<linxeh> agliv_: AMD created the 64bit extensions for the opteron. Intel then copied them to stay in the game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i915 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marwan> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jellobean> seveas: should i burn a new cd using the same .iso image?
<Seveas> jellobean, check the md5sum of the iso
<Seveas> !md5 | jellobean
<bimberi> !msgthebot > marwan
<ubotu> jellobean: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<marwan> hey guys, Can someone point me to a good information site on how to setup my graphics driver for i915
<Seveas> marwan, sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<jellobean> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<marwan> Seveas thanks
<Seveas> marwan, also make sure to use i810 as driver in xorg.conf
<cables> marwan, hold on
<agliv_> linxeh, so the 64-bit PC version is also for Intel Core 2 Duo processors?  Why doesn't it say that on Ubuntu.com?
<cables> marwan, Seveas, what about xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<Seveas> cables, that should be installed by default
<Seveas> agliv_, not al core 2 duo machines are 64bit
<marwan> cables: what do you mean?
<cables> Seveas, not on my system... does it automatically install it if you have an intel graphics chip?
<zackglennie> quick question: what does it mean to compile an application under a directory?  I have a source .tar.gz which I presume I can install, I just don't know how to install it "under /usr/local/sbin"
<Seveas> cables, you probably have upgraded from breezy or an early dapper
<cables> Seveas, installed from scratch. marwan should at least make sure it's installed before he changes the driver.
<dyrne> zackglennie: ./configure --prefix=/home/username/local/     or whatever then just make or make install
<zackglennie> thx
<Seveas> cables, definitely but it's really installed by default on an edgy ubuntu-desktop machine
<Seveas> maybe ubiquity does funky hardware detection, but I doubt that :)
<cables> marwan, run this command please: "aptitude show xserver-xorg-video-intel | grep State"
<linxeh> agliv_: dunno; generally the EM64_T extensions are refered to as amd64 I guess
<khermans__> does the Ubiquity installer support software RAID?
<cables> marwan, that will make sure you have the right driver installed
<jman_> does anybody know any good tutorials or guides for setting up Samba as a PDC?
<bcardarella> What is the username that Apache uses for permissions?
<Seveas> jman_, is an example config good enough?
<Seveas> bcardarella, www-data
<jman_> yes Seveas
<Seveas> jman_, ok, hang on
<khermans__> jman_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSambaPDC
<Seveas> khermans__, ah, nice! Didn't know that existed :)
<cwatt> ? some one help me  in one issues in windows
<cables> cwatt, there's a #windows channel
<Seveas> !windows | cwatt
<ubotu> cwatt: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<cwatt> In my company has a w23 with AD but all the machine has a Ubuntu
<cwatt> how autentifi with active directory
<cables> cwatt, what is a w23 with AD, and what's the ubuntu-relaed problem?
<jman_> what is a w23?
<cwatt> w2k3
<Seveas> cables, windows 2003 with active directory I assume :)
<cwatt> sorry
<cwatt> yes
<cwatt> so sorry
<Seveas> cwatt, do you want a dmoain logon or just browsing the shares?
<cwatt> yes my boss need that but all the team :$
<marwan> cables: Thank you vey much I will try that
<khermans__> if the GUI installer on the LiveCD does not support RAID config + install, can i use the text mode installer from the GUI in a shell?  what is the text mode installer binary to launch?
<Seveas> cwatt, you may want to look into winbind and some weird pam stuff
<cables> marwan, that won't fix anything, just check if the driver's installed. If it's not, you'll have to install it.
<cables> Damn, marwan left
<agliv_> Seveas, you wouldn't happen to know if the E6400 is 64-bit or not, having trouble finding good results with google...
<compengi> can i monitor on my box the number of processes that are connected to the internet?
<cwatt> I will try to install that with LDAP
<Seveas> cwatt, there is pam_ldap, not sure if that does AD to
<khermans__> compengi, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jellobean> agliv_ im trying to find out the same thing
<khermans__> compengi, oh i thought you asked a really dumb question, processors
<barbarella> Seveas:no, that is not the way
<cwatt> seveas what system are better
<khermans__> compengi, netstat -an
<agliv_> jellobean, Seveas according to http://www.intel.com/products/services/emea/deu/sitelets/viiv_features.htm the E6400 is 64-Bit
<cwatt> to authentication
<cwatt> ubuntu with AD
<agliv_> Seveas, according to http://www.intel.com/products/services/emea/deu/sitelets/viiv_features.htm the E6400 is 64-bit...
<chorse> perhaps  "netstat -an | grep -v unix" to get rid of the unix sockets
<linxeh> cwatt: PAM i guess
<Seveas> cwatt, I don't really know, never used Ubuntu with AD, only windows with samba on ubuntu :)
<linxeh> PAM_LDAP should work with AD
<linxeh> I've used LDAP to authenticate against an AD before
<bfdhud> How can I completely remove all traces of Java, I didn't accept the EULA and now it wont work and add/remove cant get rid of it
<Seveas> linxeh, good to know :)
<cwatt> PAM
<jellobean> agliv_ according to http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2768780 it is 64-bit
<MurderousHobo> If I have a ubuntu server here, not connected to eth0, but eth0 has my router in
<MurderousHobo> How do I conenct it
<cwatt> ok tks
<linxeh> hang on, I've got an example search string for AD here
<hairulfr> Hello
<jellobean> agliv_ i ran the regular ubuntu live cd on my e6400 and it hadn
<jellobean> agliv_ i ran the regular ubuntu live cd on my e6400 and it hasn't worked yet..im thinking i might need the 64=bit
<shatrat> bfdhud, you read the eula? I think youre the first person in the history of software to do that.
<bfdhud> no
<pic_> heya
<bfdhud> shatrat, I was quick clicking and didnt check the box
<Music_Shuffle> jellobean, you can run regular LiveCD's on dual-cores, or 64 bits, or any mix therein.
<cafuego_> agliv_: Just becase a cpu is an x86_64 doesn't mean it would be best to run a 64bit Linux on it. Certainly not if you're going to use it for the desktop.
* technomancy read the eula on his new laptop before wiping the windows partition
<MurderousHobo> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bfdhud> shatrat any idea's how to get it off my computer so i can reinstall
<MurderousHobo> !ethernet
<shatrat> bfdhud, How did you try to install it?  Im not really familiar with it since I havent had any problems but maybe I can help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<technomancy> if i ever try to get a windows refund it's helpful to be able to say you read it and disagreed with it
<cables> bfdhud, do you know the name of the java package you installed?
<jellobean> music_shuffle...thanks for the info
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<cables> bfdhud, was it Sun Java 5 or 6?
<MurderousHobo> Does anyone know how to connect to an ethernet device
<MurderousHobo> i.e. router
<bfdhud> Cables it was java 5
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, usually you just plug in and it works.
<bfdhud> cables from the add/remove menu
<cables> bfdhud, hold on a sec
<cables> bfdhud, open a terminal
<MurderousHobo> shatrat, I need a console command, im on server
<linxeh> cwatt, Seveas: this is what I use with JBoss to use AD as an LDAP auth source- http://rafb.net/p/XzEhaa14.html
<bfdhud> cables ok
<joe-cot> :(
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, oh I see.  Well are you plugged in? Does it at least physically look like it should work? Theres probably a green light that comes on at both ends to show connected.
<linxeh> cwatt: the important bits are the uidAttributeID I guess
<MurderousHobo> Yes
<MurderousHobo> It is plugged in
<MurderousHobo> But the router doesnt show it in devices
<cables> bfdhud, run this command: sudo aptitude remove sun-java5-plugin
<cables> bfdhud, if it asks you anything, ask me before answering.
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, ok, what does "ifconfig" say for eth0, eth1, etc.  Do they have IP addresses? not ipv6 btw
<cables> bfdhud, you can paste into the terminal with ctrl-shift-v
<MurderousHobo> shatrat I dunno
<Seveas> linxeh, interesting!
<MurderousHobo> shatrat, Im kinda doing this without a monitor
<MurderousHobo> Heh
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, yeah, you have a command line? type ifconfig
<MurderousHobo> shatrat, Let me go get a monitor
<bfdhud> cables it seemed to work fine
<jellobean> If my hard drive is new and has never been partitioned will that cause problems in boot up on a live cd of ubuntu?
<agliv_> cafuego, please explain...
<Music_Shuffle> jellobean, no.
<joe-cot> i updated to feisty, because i wanted to use kvm .... and then found out it works based on hardware virtualization, and my chip doesn't support it >_<
<khermans__> Does anyone know the command to run the text mode installer?
<cables> bfdhud, didn't ask you anything?
<shatrat> jellobean, you could boot the liveCD even with no HD at all
<joe-cot> does anyone know about kqemu? does that also only work on dual-cores?
<bfdhud> no
<fiberchunks> shatrat, assuming that the liveCD will recognize your cdrom drive :)  which is my problem
<khermans__> joe-cot, check out virtualbox
<cables> bfdhud, if you're back at the terminal (you see a $), you can run "sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin" to install it. Make sure you do it right this time :)
<joe-cot> khermans__ : i'm on 64 bit
<bfdhud> cables it's fixed
<fiberchunks> sorry, assuming the liveCD _kernel_ has the proper module loaded for the cdrom drive
<bfdhud> cables thanks, I'll actually check the box this time :)
<cables> bfdhud, didn't you want to install java?
<cables> bfdhud, ok... don't run the second command i sent
<shatrat> fiberchunks, well, the liveCD is often more trouble than it's worth imo.
<cables> bfdhud, you can do it again from add/remove
<khermans__> joe-cot, do you need 64-bit gusts?
<bfdhud> cables i'll install from the add /remove window, I didnt check the accept EULA button on accident last time
<joe-cot> khermans__ no, i just want windows 2000
<fiberchunks> shatrat, perhaps you might know -- is there a way to tell the installer kernel -- hey, use _this_ kernel module for the IDE controller?
<khermans__> joe-cot, then it will work, so will vmware server
<joe-cot> khermans__ i've tried both. vmware server dies. I have a thread about it on their site, and they have no idea what the problem is
<Lenaud01-Coding> I have Ubuntu laptop version installed trying to get Broadcom Wireless going I have ndiswrapper going and drivers loaded and it says Hardware present Yes yet I cant get wireless ? I noticed the radio is off and I cant get it turned on this worked another distro any ideas?
<khermans__> joe-cot, last hope is Xen with VT CPU extensions
<joe-cot> khermans_ but i don't have VT cpu extensions. that's the problem
<shatrat> fiberchunks, Probably but I dont know it.  You might try the options "irqpoll" and "pci=noacpi" though if you havent yet, those sometimes clear up problems
<Err_> i'm trying to use vmware player to run windows through ubuntu, but when i click on the .vbx file it tells me that it is unable to access /dev/vmmon, that the file does not exist, and that my monitor is not supported
<khermans__> joe-cot, well virtualbox should work then
<MurderousHobo> shatrat, I have a monitor now
<barbarella> Lenaud01-Coding:has your laptop got a name, like hp....etc.
<fiberchunks> shatrat, indeed, I've gone through the regular motions -- I've pretty much determined that it's the controller driver (due to some forum posts), and I just really, really don't want to get all into the usb stick install, or other foolishness - I will if I have to though
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, sweet, "ifconfig" will list your adapters
<MurderousHobo> lo
<Lenaud01-Coding> @ barbarella its a Gateway 7422GX
<agliv_> jellobean, just go to http://support.intel.com/products/viiv/requirements.htm <- if Intel doesn't know, who would?
<MurderousHobo> it says lo
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, thats the only one?
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, try scrolling up
<Lenaud01-Coding> I think the issue might be that I am running 32 bit ubuntu and the broadcom drivers are 64bit
<MurderousHobo> No its the only one
<MurderousHobo> but ifconfig eth0 does stuff though
<Lenaud01-Coding> but I cant find 32 anywhere
<knyt> Anyone got a fix for the recent feisty update that makes the gui hang on the transition to gnome?
<MurderousHobo> I also have ra0 wireless
<mecfs4_> Does anyone know why k3b won't eject a DVD disk when you want to make a copy?
<Lenaud01-Coding> iwconfig I can see Broadcom 4306
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, ok in your eth0 is there an "inet addr:xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" on the second line?
<Lenaud01-Coding> almost seems like radio is off
<MurderousHobo> shatrat, No
<Lenaud01-Coding> but normally I turn that on with FN+Wireless and thats worked in gentoo but now
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, does the machine have multiple interfaces? if so you might have to check eth1, eth2, etcetera
<ghostdog> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MurderousHobo> It has ra0 and eth0
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, ok.  well if eth0 doesnt have an IP then you are in fact not connected.  Is your router set up to use DHCP?
<barbarella> Lenaud01-Coding:strange, should work out of the box.
<agliv_> cafuego, why would I not want to install 64-Bit Ubuntu?
<jellobean> checked my md5sum on my iso and it the sums match up correctly, what can cause my cd to be malfunctioning?
<MurderousHobo> shatrat, Ys
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, well, something is gone wrong there.  Perhaps if you set a static IP you will be ok, thats assuming that the problem is just the DHCP
<grodius> hey I need help installing a .jar file on my computer
<MurderousHobo> It wouldnt connect in the setup
<rexsum> how is snort configured by default on ubuntu?
<kitche> MurderousHobo: java -jar <file>.jar or do you want to put it someplace?
<erUSUL> grodius: java -jar file.jar
<MurderousHobo> shatrat, I dont know or have a clue about static ips
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, well, you can change the config for your interface by editing the text file /etc/network/interfaces
<kitche> MurderousHobo: sorry about that that was for grodius :)
<negen> what is the best webcam program for ubuntu?
<frogzoo> rexsum: -> snort.conf
<MurderousHobo> kitche, Okay
<bruenig> !webam | negen
<cables> !webcam | negen
<bruenig> !webcam | negen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> negen: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<thor> hi. i have problem setting the password for remote desktop connection. Does anyone know what is the configuration file for this service ?
<MurderousHobo> shatrat, Only lo is there, should eth0 be?
<rexsum> frogzoo, i just want it to log to /var/log/snort
<rexsum> but doesnt even take the -l <directory> override
<rexsum> (keeps logging to tty)
<elyon225> What can I do to increase my internet speed?  For some reason, all websites are now loading VERY slowly...
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, I dont think kitche meant to say that to you, thats for installing java programs.  I think eth0 should be there...maybe there is a driver problem.  Do you know what chipset the ethernet adapter uses?
<frogzoo> rexsum: it logs through syslog
<knyt> The virtual consoles also lack gettys after the update, so the only way to command is through the 'failsafe terminal'
<frogzoo> !ipv6 | elyon225
<ubotu> elyon225: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<agnostic> any actual laptop works with ubuntu?
<MurderousHobo> shatrat, I have used ubuntu desktop before and it worked out of the box
<frogzoo> agnostic: what kind of a question is that?
<frogzoo> !hardware | agnostic
<ubotu> agnostic: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<joe-cot> khermans_ was there something you saw that led you to believe virtualbox worked on 64? everything i'm seeing says it doesn't
<negen> the drivers for the webcam already come  installed with ubuntu which is nice the cam works right after install too bad flash dosnt have color correction
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, in that case I dont really understand it.  try "lspci | grep controller" and look for your ethernet controller
<MurderousHobo> shatrat, Ethernet controller: nVidia Corp. nForce Ethernet Controller (rev c2)
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, same thing I have, mine worked as well, although ive never tried the server install.
<lwizardl> hi
<negen> I think that GyachI must be the better progam to use
<rexsum> nvm
<MurderousHobo> shatrat, Does the desktop cd have ubuntu-desktop on
<MurderousHobo> well obviously it does
<lwizardl> anyone setup ubuntu as a storage server ?
<MurderousHobo> or should
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, yeah.
<rexsum> i just needed coffee, tail -f /var/log/snort/alert &... , whoopsie :D
<MurderousHobo> shatrat, How would I install desktop if I have it here
<cables> MurderousHobo, you mean you want to install Ubuntu on your computer?
<adaptr> lwizardl: easy, use 6.06 lTS, it has very good LVM support to span your storage across mutltiple drives
<sleepy723> anyone using irssi?..
<lwizardl> adaptr, what about 6.10?
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, well, you could just go through the installer.  There are ways to install packages through apt from a CD but if you just now installed the server edition it would probably be just as fast and easier to just go through the installer.
<adaptr> lwizardl: 6.10 is not LTS
<MurderousHobo> shatrat, The desktop installer didnt work
<cables> sleepy723, there's an #irssi channel if you want help with it
<adaptr> lwizardl: for a storage box, you install it once then don't bother anymore... you want LTS
<|rt|> lwizardl: I haven't had any problems with LVM on 6.10
<barbarella> shatrat:what module is loaded, so you can help MurderousHobo
<MurderousHobo> I have the desktop install mounted
<cables> MurderousHobo, is there a problem with it?
<Onore_e_Gloria> hi
<stylus> Hey
<sleepy723> cables, no one is responding in there
<erUSUL> sleepy723: me
<sleepy723> I tried that channe
<MurderousHobo> cables, I have a ubuntu server install here, and a ubuntu desktop. I want to install the desktop
<sleepy723> erUSUL, should I use screen or fifo for irssi
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, could you run lsmod |  grep forcedeth? Id still like to figure out how to get your ethernet working
<MurderousHobo> Specifically the ubuntu-desktop package
<cypherdelic> How to configure cryptroot??
<MurderousHobo> Sure
<Chicory> ... Question.
<MurderousHobo> forcedeth 32780 0
<Chicory> Why is, uh, ...
<erUSUL> sleepy723: i use it with screen donno what fifo is. anyway irssi only needs a terminal
<Chicory> Why is Ubuntu claiming that home/yamathan is NOT my home directory?  :P
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, well...youve got the driver running.  Now im more confused.
<Chicory> My username IS yamathan.
<Chicory> So ...
<Chicory> Why does Ubuntu think that my home directory doesn't belong to me?
<cypherdelic> ALERT! /dev/mapper/root does not exist. Dropping the shell!
<cables> Chicory, did you just create that user?
<MurderousHobo> shatrat, When I originally installed this, the ethernet wasnt connected
<frogzoo> !anyone | Chicory
<ubotu> Chicory: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Chicory> Nope.
<Chicory> I created it at installation.
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, hmm, maybe if you add an entry for it to your /etc/network/interfaces it will work.
<thor> where ubuntu stores vnc password? Or another worlds where ubuntu stores password that you enter to connect via remote desktop?
<SeanTater> I want to be able to ude mailx to send an e-mail to an e-mail server I have set up. What options in exim4 do I need to change for it to mail to remote domains?
<frogzoo> Chicory: finger yamathan
<fiberchunks> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/solutions/en/winvista?c=us&l=en&s=gen#faq11  look down the page under the "Windows Vista Capable" part of the chart
<Chicory> Hmm?
<Chicory> Frog, what of it?
<Chicory> The input just describes how long I've been on.
<coreymon77> hi everyon
<coreymon77> e
<MurderousHobo> Ifconfig just decided to start listing eth0
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, add 2 lines to your /etc/network/interfaces that look like "auto eth0" and below that "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<Chicory> Which is actually one minute as of "finger".
<Nergar> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, we're dealing with a very devious computer, its thinking ahead of me.
<MurderousHobo> those lines arnt there yet
<frogzoo> Chicory: should show your homedir, or grep yamathan /etc/passwd
<MurderousHobo> so should i add them?
<coreymon77> i was wondering about the -11 kernel update
<coreymon77> have the nvidia and wifi bugs been fixed
<coreymon77> ?
<Chicory> frogzoo:  Nope.  :P
<MurderousHobo> Added
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, yes, thts how mine is set up.
<cables> coreymon77, probably not.
<MurderousHobo> Still not connected
<coreymon77> should i just not bother and just wait until the next kernel update to upgrade my system
<coreymon77> ?
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, now use the command "ifup" to load them
* Chicory wonders if something went horribly wrong.
<grodius> Can someone help me? IM trying to install an IDE for Java and I cant find where my java tools.jar file is located
<cables> coreymon77, you might want to wait.
<frogzoo> Chicory: so where did they go?
<MurderousHobo> Connected.
<Chicory> ...
<frogzoo> coreymon77: if you're up & running atm, that might be best
<Chicory> Frog, I sudo'ed it.
<Chicory> It SAYS my directyory is /home/yamathan!
<MurderousHobo> shatrat, Thanks for staying with me :)
<erUSUL> grayscale: maybe you instaled the jre but you need the sdk ??
<Chicory> *directory, rather
<frogzoo> Chicory: define "I sudoed it"
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, everythings working? Great
<Chicory> sudo finger yamathan.
<erUSUL> grodius: maybe you instaled the jre but you need the sdk ??
<MurderousHobo> shatrat, Yeah, now I can install vnc and get rid of this monitor
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, you could installed ubuntu-destktop with apt-get now if you still want to.
<Chicory> for that matter ...
<erUSUL> grayscale: sorry was a bad tab completion ;P
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, ssh imo ;)
<Chicory> "finger yamathan" did the same trick.
<Chicory> Damn.
<Chicory> That was :F
<frogzoo> Chicory: grep yamathan /etc/passwd
<sroske> Hi, just installed edubuntu 6.10 on a pII 200mhz, "unable to locate RDSP" on boot, keeps rebooting ????
<MurderousHobo> shatrat, Thats what im doing
<MurderousHobo> This is gunna be a server
<MurderousHobo> But I like fancy stuff
<MurderousHobo> I guess
<Chicory> Frog:  yamathan:x:1000:1000:Yamathan Contril,,,:/home/yamathan:/bin/bash
<MurderousHobo> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<MurderousHobo> :)
<grodius> erUSUL, I have the SDK downloaded. its a .bin file, but i guess i need to install it
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, even when im sitting down at a computer, I still prefer commandline most of the time, so im def. not a VNC oriented person.  ymmv :D
<MurderousHobo> shatrat, I use a Mac
<MurderousHobo> shatrat, What do you expect
<erUSUL> ubotu tell grodius about java | grodius see priv msg from ubotu
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, shh, youll be lynched round these parts
<MurderousHobo> Heh
<MurderousHobo> I used to use ubuntu
<MurderousHobo> At least im using something which is atleast unix based
<MurderousHobo> Unlike SOME things
<grodius> erUSUL, is java6 not out for linux?
<erUSUL> grodius: java is in the repos see priv msg of ubotu
<Seveas> grodius, it is, in feisty
<shatrat> MurderousHobo, yeah if I could afford it I would have a macbook.  instead I have a spiral notebook.
<MurderousHobo> Heh
<erUSUL> grodius: yes it is i installed the jre from repos
<Chicory> frogzoo: This is very, VERY odd.
<MurderousHobo> I have had two macbooks
<MurderousHobo> They both broke within 3 days
<MurderousHobo> I got an iMac now
<frogzoo> Chicory: ls -ld /home/yamathan
<MurderousHobo> Hardware broke
<Seveas> !offtopic | MurderousHobo
<ubotu> MurderousHobo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sroske> excuse me, but is there any information on "unable to locate RDSP" google and unbuntu forums were unhelpful.
<grodius> erUSUL, ok well i already had java5
<MurderousHobo> Sorry
<erUSUL> grodius: is in multiverse
<frogzoo> Chicory: assuming you know what you're doing & haven't been playing, yes, very odd
<Chicory> Frog, to be honest I haven't had enough time to play.
<grodius> erUSUL, i need to point my IDE to where its installed, how do i find it
<Chicory> Stupid storm sort of screwed up my plans to.
<kameron> can someone help me mount an ntfs drive?
<Seveas> !ntfs | kameron
<ubotu> kameron: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<frogzoo> Chicory: ls -ld /home/yamathan
<erUSUL> grodius: dpkg -L sun-java5-jdk (or 6)
<Chicory> ...
<michaelpo> i've installed a few packages... now i can play dvd... but not vcd... did i miss out any packages?
<Chicory> drwxrwxrwx 48 yamathan yamathan 4096 2007-02-13 16:56 /home/yamathan
<sleepy723> which is better for scripts, xchat or irssi?
<Chicory> It all SEEMS to be in order.
<barbarella> sroske:you can start with what mainbord you have.
<rockPod_MAN> hey is there a way to have ubuntu boot from the cd drive first becaus eI went into bios and changed the disc order but that did nothing. I can't access anything after the grub menu and a terminal, so could someone tell me what to do to get the cd(desktop live disc) to boot so I can reinstall?
<Seveas> irssi if you like perl, xchat if you like python
<Chicory> ...
<Chicory> Waaaait, waaaait ...
<kameron> i have 1 ntfs drive that mounts fine, another one is having problems.
* Chicory does something crazy.
<frogzoo> Chicory: world writable homedir - nice
<kameron> i cant read anything from the disk.
<kameron> but in windows i can.
<MystaMax> !restricted > Chicory
<sroske> barbarella: I would have to crack open the case for that. It's an old machine. Does it come to that?
<Chicory> frogzoo: Hmm?
<kameron> Seveas, ?
<frogzoo> Chicory: dude, did you make your homedir world writable?
<Seveas> kameron, look at what ubotu said
<fiberchunks> it sure is
<kameron> Seveas, i saw that. but it's not working.
<frogzoo> Chicory: what services do you run on the box & does the box have an internet IP?
<barbarella> shatrat:it's a start
<Chicory> ...
<Chicory> Not that I KNOW of, no.
<grodius> Hey im trying to install a .bin file, can someone help me
* Chicory just looked at the permissions.
<hairulfr> Happy valentines day all.... http://www.fat-pie.com/love.htm
<mathrick> hey, is there an equivalent of dpkg --get-selection, but for aptitude?
<fiberchunks> others == write with those permissions chicory
<Chicory> I've given read access to the group and I SHOULD take it down to "none" for others, but I don't screw with the defaults ...
<harisund> Does anybody know how I can resize my NTFS partition (of 60 GB) to create a 30 GB seperate partition to install Ubuntu in? I have only 8 GB of data in the 60 GB NTFS partitoin.
<frogzoo> Chicory: what services do you run on the box & does the box have an internet IP?
<mathrick> I want to carry over the installed packages, but I don't want aptitude to think everything was installed manually
#ubuntu 2007-02-14
<shatrat> harisund, the liveCD installer can resize NTFS, make sure to defrag first.
<Chicory> Hmm ...
<hairulfr> harisund: Partition Magic is real good... But not free though
<Chicory> Frog:  So far I don't have ANYTHING interesting installed.
<Chicory> I run Beryl and Firefox, that's about it.
<MystaMax> harisund, or you can use the gparted liveCD
<harisund> shatrat, yes, it's completely defragged. So the LiveCD can be used.. so what do I need to do ?
<juano__> hello qeed, i used dvd author from win and it worked :) , i can see the movie in DVD player ok
<Chicory> Chatzilla as a Firefox extension.
<harisund> MystaMax: gParted would work? Ok .. will give it a try ..
<qeed> juano__, great
* Chicory looked into MythTV, but thought better of it since AIW cards are so far unsupported.
<juano__> qeed: would you give me the line to convert from avi to mpg in ffmpeg ?
<harisund> thanks shatrat and MystaMax .... I will give it a try
<juano__> qeed: thanks a lot btw, ive been wanting to do this some time ago
<frogzoo> harisund: resizing ntfs doesn't work well atm - you do best to d/l a recent (0.3) version of gparted & save it to usb, boot a live cd & run gparted from the usb - gparted for 0.1 is bugged for ntfs
<MystaMax> harisund, gparted is also on the ubuntu install cd
<Chicory> Ah, here we go.
<Chicory> drwxr-xr-x 48 yamathan yamathan 4096 2007-02-13 16:56 /home/yamathan
<juano__> qeed: cause i forgot the line , i didnt write it down
<DarkSun88> Hi
<qeed> juano__, ffmpeg -i <input_file> -target pal-dvd or ntsc-dvd -ab 192 <outfile>
<sroske> I've managed to get the desktop by the gnome safety, it visually looks alright.
<juano__> qeed: great, thanks a lot :) i need it again for other videos
<dyrne> grodius: take a look at the first line in the file.  you can use head filename.bin to give you an idea how to run. might be like #!/bin/bash  then youd just do bash filename.bin.  also the fommand "file filename.bin"
* Chicory sort of wonders if he's running an apache2 server without his knowledge ...
<juano__> qeed: and also so i have it here for future events
<qeed> :)
<cikas> do i have to install kde that kdetv to run?
<Chicory> Oh, good, I don't.
<frogzoo> Chicory: this is edgy?
<Chicory> Yep.
<cikas> i followed all the steps from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153935 and nothing(in xp tvtuner is running)
<Chicory> 6.10, running Beryl on XGL with an fglrx driver.
<gpd> I keep getting Grub Error 21 when installing from the Edgy Server CD - could there be a bug?  I don't see any BIOS issues
<arrenlex> I want to set up my stylus to right-click when I press the button, and\or when I press-and-hold. It's a tablet PC. Can anyone help me do this?
<barbarella> cikas:why kdetv, and not tvtime?
<cikas> because after i install them same pb no signal
<frogzoo> gpd: if you have multiple hdds, yes there's a bug - grub looks at the wrong hdd when installing
<cikas> and i have on the same pc a hard with xp installed and tvtuner is working
<cikas> in linux is not
<frogzoo> Chicory: this yamathan, that is the default account?
<barbarella> cikas:have you got tv with xawtv?
<cikas> yes
<Chicory> Yep.
<cikas> same
<gpd> frogzoo: can I just unplug? or do i have to reinstall with unplugged?
<Chicory> That's the default account.
<grodius> dyrne, its a 'Bourne shell script text executible'
<barbarella> cikas:so you have to do a first scan with tvtime
<grodius> dyrne, what should I do to extract it
<Firebird8> hello
<cikas> how do i do that?
<frogzoo> gpd: no, you have to fix /boot/grub/menu.lst & set correctly kopt & groot params
<dyrne> grodius: bash filename.bin should work then.  you can open it in a text editor if unsure and just look at the first line
<Trixsey> Can I get GAIM 1.5.0 from some repo?
<cikas> barbarella
<cikas> ?
<cikas> barbarella:how do i do that?
<frogzoo> Chicory: any problems with 'ldd `which finger`'   ?
<grodius> dyrne, ok cool thanks
<dyrne> grodius: also if you just dont really care and want to run it. chmod +x filename.bin then ./filename.bin.  or from inside gnome you can right click i think and in properties make it executable
<pbureau> Trixsey,  only available @ http://gaim.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
<cikas> barbarella:i have a first scan from channel management and nothing
<jellobean> I created a ubuntu live CD that works on one of my computers, but gives error message "can't access tty; job control turned off"
<jellobean> on my other computer
<barbarella> cikas:a sec
<cikas> ok
<fiberchunks> jellobean, what kind of motherboard in that computer?
<jellobean> fiberchunks_ intel dg965wh
<Chicory> frogzoo: Nope.
<Chicory> Oh, wait, be right back.
<Fraj> Hi
<frogzoo> jellobean: try passing the option 'acpi=off'  from the grub - hit F6 to get there
<Fraj> can someone tell me how to uninstall ubuntu please?
<fiberchunks> jellobean, probably the same problem that I have -- the lack of either pata_marvell, or pata_jmicron drivers being loaded
<Trixsey> svn is not found it says
<Trixsey> the command
<Trixsey> how do I get svn?
<dyrne> !mbr | Fraj
<ubotu> Fraj: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Trixsey> :/
<Gurpartap> how to know process id?
<jellobean> fiberchunkssweet let me give it a shot
<Fraj> dyrne i want to uninstall ubuntu not install it!
<arrenlex> I want to set up my stylus to right-click when I press the button, and\or when I press-and-hold. It's a tablet PC. Can anyone help me do this?
<barbarella> cikas:try tvtime-scanner
<pbureau> Trixsey, why get the svn version just get the tarball
<Fraj> any ideas?
<cikas> i tried
<cikas> and nothing
<assasukasse> hi is there anyone using exfalso? i have a problem with musicbrainz
<Trixsey> pbureau, how do I update my repo install then?
<barbarella> cikas:and nothing
<Gurpartap> how to know process id? need to kill firefox :P
<cikas> i was witing.......
<dyrne> Fraj: there is no need really. just overright the boot manager with windows default (assuming you want windows). then in windows you can format the other partition and put watever you want on it
<linxeh> Gurpartap: ps -ef | grep firefox
<pbureau> Trixsey, listencarefully 1.50 is NOT on a repository yet you need to download the tarball and compile ioty
<pbureau> Trixsey,  only available @ http://gaim.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
<cikas> waiting for 10 min and same no signal
<Gurpartap> thanks linxeh
<kitche> Gurpartap: just do killall firefox-bin if you don't know the pid
<barbarella> cikas:and witing or waiting
<dyrne> Fraj: i think its fdisk /mbr or something like that to put windows as boot manager again
<cikas> waiting
<Gurpartap> okay
<dyrne> Fraj: that is a windows command btw
<barbarella> what does dmesg say?
<Trixsey> pbureau, yeah but I want it to be LIKE the repos.. the friggin icon.. that "gaim &" works in console etc
<Trixsey> I listen, you just dont listen :p
<barbarella> cikas:about you tv card
<Fraj> oh
<Fraj> right
<sroske> Is there a way to fix "unable to locate RDSP"? my mobo is unnamed, guess I should'a written that down
<Fraj> so do i just need to follow the instructions on the link u gave me earlier?
<cikas> bt878
<pbureau> Trixsey, I am not sure what your asking you need an icon on your desktop...?? it creates it when you compile it
<sroske> I can get to the gnome safety mode, is there an ap that can tell me the mobo?
<dyrne> Fraj: well i dont know if it would be on that link. maybe better off googleing for windows mbr recover or something.
<frogzoo> sroske: lshw probly your best bet
<cikas> i followed the steps from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153935
<CupCakeMaster> ive tried everything but i keep  getting errors when installing wine any help
<dyrne> Fraj: can i ask why youre switching back?
<Trixsey> pbureau, I'll only do "make" then "make install"?
<sroske> frogzoo: thx
<frogzoo> CupCakeMaster: you on edgy?
<CupCakeMaster> yes
<frogzoo> sroske: yw
<linxeh> cikas: you either did something wrong, or something was missing, or maybe your bt8x8 chip doesnt have a suitable tuner connected to it. dmesg should tell you about what tuner it has. I had bt8x8 cards working in linux around 6-7 years ago, so I know it is possible
<htaccess> is ~/.bash_profile being referenced in ubuntu, i added keychain stuff to it and it doesnt seem to be being used?
<sroske> once I have the mobo info, what do I do with it to fix the RDSP problem
<Fraj> dyrne there is something wrong iwth the gfx on the new ubnutu screen keeps flickering everytime u scroll down adn it gets goddamn annoying
<pbureau> Trixsey,  well README tell you, but ./Configure, make make install
<frogzoo> CupCakeMaster: you using the budgetdedicated repos?
<barbarella> cikas:cable?
<cikas> yes
<Fraj> well at the moment im clueless on how to switch back, iv tried placing a windows botoable cd inb ut itwont even boot from it!
<cikas> cable
<pbureau> Trixsey, and if you have errors it doesnt install properly.
<CupCakeMaster> the what?
<pbureau> Fraj, load gparted, kill all partitions, shutdown, reboot on windows cd it will work
<axis1> hello.. how can i find driver for my canon i965 printer??
<frogzoo> !wine | CupCakeMaster
<ubotu> CupCakeMaster: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Fraj> im in gparted now but the main partition has a lock on it
<Fraj> how do i get rid of the lock?
<Fraj> it wont let me delete it
<Trixsey> pbureau, and it'll work in console too?
<jellobean> fiberchunks, tried acpi=off i still the same error
<dyrne> Fraj: use the livecd for gparted or ubuntu
<CupCakeMaster> i get this error "wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\run.exe": Module not found
<CupCakeMaster> "
<Fraj> what live cd?
<Trixsey> pbureau, I need to uninstall current gaim? or will it overwrite?
<frogzoo> Fraj: you can't run gparted against the / partition - you need to boot from a live cd
<linxeh> CupCakeMaster: what did you try and run ?
<Jeepster> hi everyone
<pbureau> Trixsey, it will overite
<Fraj> where can ig et a live cd from?
<michaelpo>  why in synaptics, some packages has the ubuntu logo in the 2nd column, some does not?
<Trixsey> great
<CupCakeMaster> nothing becuase i keep getting that
<frogzoo> Fraj: you can boot the edgy cd
<linxeh> CupCakeMaster: doinng what ?
<posingaspopular> Fraj: any ubuntu/kubuntu/edubuntu cd
<posingaspopular> will double as a live cd
<tim167> ________________________________________________________    ??  how do i repair a broken ubuntu installation ??                _________________   thanks
<Fraj> oh right
<Fraj> ok
<linxeh> CupCakeMaster:  you must have typed something to make it do that
<linxeh> tim167: lame
<pbureau> Trixsey, instruction say be root... so su/password then ./configure, make, make install
<dyrne> michaelpo: maybe those are ones in main or universe?
<mecfs4_> michaelpo>this means that it is supported by Ubuntu
<CupCakeMaster> during the instalation
<barbarella> cikas:i just started a pc with the same chip...scanning now
<Jeruvy> tim167: run repair
<frogzoo> michaelpo: ubuntu recommended
<CupCakeMaster> i got that
<linxeh> CupCakeMaster: what did you type???
<Err_> i just tried updating my nvidia drivers to beta like it says in the guide, and now when ubuntu starts up it goes straight to dos, i get no graphical desktop
<Trixsey> ohhh.. it worked as non-root tho :o
<CupCakeMaster> !wine
<tim167> Jeruvy from grub ?
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Trixsey> su and sudo are equvalent?
<shatrat> Err_, there is no dos. its the shell.
<Jeruvy> tim167: from the livecd on boot
* technomancy knees ATI in the groin
<linxeh> Trixsey: similar
<gpd> frogzoo: looking at /boot/grub/menu.lst and it seems sane - my root is /dev/sda2 and groot is hd1,1 - not sure what to fix?
<jellobean> fiberchunks, I tried acpi=off i still get the same error
<pbureau> Trixsey, cat INSTALL
<technomancy> why, oh why do your drivers suck so much?
<mojo> tim167: ________you______Start____by___fixing____your_____stuck_____key______on________your__ke_y____b___o_______a___r___d___________
<frogzoo> tim167: please don't spam, kthx
<shatrat> Err_, what guide are you using to install the 9746 drivers?
<mecfs4_> su is super user and sudo is super user done once
<cikas> how do u do that
<MrPrise> hello
<linxeh> CupCakeMaster: what did you type to install it....
<tim167> Jeruvy, does it have to be exactly the same version as the one installed ?
<frogzoo> gpd: reconcile with /boot/grub/device.map
<michaelpo> thanks... i gtg get ready for work in 20 mins... thanks...
<kmu> ubuntu is locking up during boot. even safe mode fails. they both die with udev-event[2749] : run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit. i know what software needs to be reinstalled, but how can i get a command prompt?
<cikas> how do u do that?
<linxeh> cikas: do what ?
<tim167> mojo: lol, ok message received
<cikas> barrabela:how do u do that?
<frogzoo> gpd: also, is this a huge hdd ?
<fiberchunks> jellobean, the problem, from what I've read on the forums about this, is that there is a kernel module not being loaded by the installer (either pata_marvell, or pata_jmicron), and thus, once the boot process starts, the cdrom is failed to be recognized
<grodius> is the new ubuntu version stable
<dyrne> Err_: sudo sed -i 's/nvidia/vesa' /etc/X11/xorg.conf    then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  if that doesnt work do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then the gdm restart again.  use the generic vesa driver
<Err_> shatrat: ubuntuguide.org
<MrPrise> I have a FSC Amilo K7610 notebook. What driver I should use with that to get better performance in x? I use the vesa driver now
<barbarella> cikas:with tvtime-scanner
<shatrat> grodius, fiesty is definitely not.
<Josh___> hey, i just upgraded to ubuntu 64 bit and the livecd worked fine, so i installed it to a partition and it boots until the loading bar, but then freezes, any help?
<grodius> shatrat, k
<cikas> barbarela:how do u do that?
<cikas> in a terminal?
<posingaspopular> feisty? ive heard both stable and unstable
<joe-cot> hey, how do i tell whether the kernel was built with gcc 4.0 or 3.4 ?
<pjz_> joe_: no, the stable versino of ubuntu is stable.
<barbarella> cikas:have you got tvtime installed?
<suzylee> what does running "sudo pppoeconf" do?
<pjz_> edgy is stable, feisty is in testing
<cikas> yes
<jellobean> fiberchunks, when i add the option to the grub do i just add it to the end of the line that is already there?
<barbarella> cikas:yes...in terminal
<shatrat> Err_, not familiar with that one.  I recommend the driver section from this guide.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<cikas> i ve got tvtime
<posingaspopular> suzylee: it configures your ppoe
<mojo> Josh___: can you alt-F1 to get to a text vt?  have yo tried Recovery mode? does that work?
<pjz_> suzylee: try to run your ppp-over-ethernet configuration script
<Trixsey> anyone here use feisty?
<Trixsey> if so, how stable is it?
<frogzoo> feisty is alpha - it's fun to play with but not stable
<shatrat> Trixsey, ubuntu+1 is the channel for feisty
<cikas> let me see and i say to u
<posingaspopular> the uh network protocol
<barbarella> cikas:ok
<posingaspopular> from superuser
<joe-cot> Trixsey: i am right now. Updating to it hosed my system. the herd 3 gives crash reports on start up :)
<dyrne> Trixsey: im not having any problems really in feisty but yeah i wouldnt recommend it yet
<suzylee> pjz_: will that command help me to connect my eterhnet adsl modem to my exchange?
<shatrat> Err_, are you using a different driver now, or  on a different computer or something?
<gpd> frogzoo: sda is said to be hd1 in devices.map -- still no obvious problem?
<Josh___> mojo: well i have and i can get into text mode, but i am a total linux noob, right now im in windows
<JimBeam> help: can someone tell me what i have to do if i changed the network adapter in my ubuntu server 6.10 ?
<suzylee> is there any person here using Edgy and Optusnet?
<dyrne> Trixsey: its mostly just if you want to help out an report bugs or to play around
<Err_> shatrat: i'm on a diff comp
<gpd> frogzoo: did update-grub and now rebooting to check
<graft_> hey - is there any discussion of why sudo tickets aren't a security risk over su?
<pjz_> suzylee: no idea, I know nothing about ethernet adsl
<gpd> frogzoo: will the desktop or alternative CD's have this problem?
<gpd> frogzoo: or should I just detach all other drives and reinstall?
<trainer_> I did some package upgrades and now my system won't get past an (initramfs) prompt at boot, I can't find anything on the forums about this, can someone help
<Fraj> wts da smallest live cd i can download?
<posingaspopular> Fraj: im assuming xubuntu
<shatrat> Err_, I see.  well you can try finding out what went wrong with this driver install, or you can try installing using that method.  You can recover to a limited graphicsl environment by editing the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and in the Device section for your videocard changing the driver to "nv" from "nvidia"
<jamillesantana> Hello there
<Fraj> thnx
<majortom> do i have to have fglrx to get s-video out working?
<bcardarella> Does anyone know if the FeistyFawn server will include Apache2.2?
<dyrne> Fraj: damn small linux id think
<barbarella> JimBeam:did you change a network card?
<suzylee> pjz_: why not?
<JimBeam> barbarella: yes, i changed the hardware
<majortom> Fraj, slax has a pretty good one too ~200mb
<bcardarella> Or rather when the repository might upgrade to Apache2.2
<mojo> posingaspopular: I would have said DSL ;)
<matt1234> anyone have any ideas what might prevent firefox, Gaim, etc from working when i can ping the router?
<frogzoo> gpd: is your grub partition > dunno, say 100meg?
<gpd> frogzoo: no - not huge just SATA 200G drive
<graft_> matt1234: does your router have WAN connectivity?
<matt1234> graft, yea
<Fraj> yeh ok ill get slax
<graft_> matt1234: my guess is spite
<Trixsey> yay it worked
<dyrne> matt1234: 'dig google.com' or ping google.com might be a dns thing
<mojo> matt1234: does your router have a configuration web page?  like mine is 192.168.1.1... can ffox bring that up?
<matt1234> graft, its my brothers machine, but he told me the rest of the house can use the web
<gpd> frogzoo: yes, grub partition is 200G ;)
<barbarella> JimBeam:does the hardware show up, or have you internet connection?
<axis1> i need a driver for ubuntu, to my printer canon i965
<pjz_> suzylee: because I've never used it.
<frogzoo> gpd: but how big's the parition holding grub?
<Trixsey> I need SSL for new GAIM.. how do I get it? *blushes*
* Josh___ needs someone to help me with a noob problem
<gpd> frogzoo: never had a problem with that before now -- just one large / and a swap at the start of the disk
<posingaspopular> Josh___: wasup?
<matt1234> mojo, didnt try that, but it can for a fact ping the router
<frogzoo> gpd: hmmm... might be a problem maybe
<Josh___> freezes when booting ubuntu X86
<mojo> matt1234: also, i recently had problems after a kernel upgrade because of ipv6 making ffox take a loooooooooo...oooong time to resolve dns names and it would fail to connect to about anything.
<graft_> matt1234: can you ping google?
<Chicory> Hmm.
<posingaspopular> what freezes
<mojo> matt1234: have you tried nslookup to see how your name resolution is working?
<graft_> i blacklisted ipv6
<Chicory> Question:  Why does this DRI error appear spontaneously?
<gpd> frogzoo: you said it was a bug - is that with the Server - or with Ubuntu installer in general?
<sroske> barbarella: i have run lshw, the mobo is a 430TX - 82439TX MTXC from Intel
<matt1234> nslookup exists on linux too eh? :)
<Josh___> it loads the kernel but gets to a loading bar and just stops
<JimBeam> barbarella: i dont get internet connection (should be obtained via dhcp, it worked well with the other network card) - i dont know where to look up the installed hardware :( i'm very new (24h) to linux :)
<matt1234> i use it at work all the time, but never thought about it on linux
<Chicory> I installed xserver-xorg-fglrx with no ill effects and no complaints that "XFree86-DRI" wasn't there --
<Chicory> And now it is.  >: E
<sroske> barbarella: is this helpful for fixing the RDSP problem?
<dyrne> matt1234: sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf   you should have a line like nameserver 192.168.1.1  or whatever
<matt1234> graft, should my brother try to just ping "google.com" or the actual ip
<barbarella> JimBeam:wireless?
<mojo> matt1234: you have to try and narrow down where the problem lies... is it name resolution of here.there.com to an ip address that fails, or is it maybe a problem with all your ports being locked out (not so likely for port 80/http)... in other words it could be a firewall issue
<posingaspopular> uh okay so you have ubuntu x86 on a cd, you try to install and it freezes and doesn't install?
<graft_> matt1234: i mean, can you ping google.com from whatever machine ff isn't working on
<Josh___> no
<JimBeam> barbarella: nope, rj54
<posingaspopular> hmm?
<graft_> matt1234: or ping the IP, even
<n2diy> Anybody setup a satellite tv decoder on a Ubuntu box? My neighbor moved out of the building, and gave me his dishes, so the are all set to go.
<mojo> matt1234: oh, so ping by name works.  that is promising
<barbarella> JimBeam:rj45
<Josh___> the livecd works, i installed it, but after rebooting it won't boot up
<JimBeam> right :)
<posingaspopular> ohhh okay
<mojo> matt1234: what sort of error messages do you get?
<posingaspopular> and you ont get any errors or anything like that?
<matt1234> mojo, well, i dunno... he's eating dinner, so i'll try again in a minute
<Josh___> nah
<Josh___> just freezes
<barbarella> JimBeam:what kind of nic you have got?
<Trixsey> If I installed GAIM without SSL support, would I have to install SSL support and then re-compile gaim?
<Trixsey> and what should I use for SSL?
<JimBeam> barbarella: nic?
<matt1234> mojo, he said Gaim wont connect, and firefox says "server not found"
<posingaspopular> okay so where exactly does it freeze? on the page where you select users?
<barbarella> JimBeam:network card
<Josh___> no before then
<posingaspopular> ohhh
<posingaspopular> i know where it freezes now
<Josh___> ok
<frogzoo> gpd: I believe some bioses have a problem with large disks that can cause grub to fail
<Josh___> any ideas?
<posingaspopular> can you just reinstall? delete the partion, and install a new one
<posingaspopular> thats what i did
<matt1234> graft, ok, so i'll have my brother first ping google's ip, then google's domain name to figure out if its DNS or not.... if he can ping google's domain name, then what?
<shatrat> Josh___, can you boot up in recovery mode?
<Josh___> i'll try that
<Josh___> yes
<graft_> matt1234: then everything should work
<JimBeam> barbarella: some cheap stuff, do i need to know the exact model?
<matt1234> graft, haha, and if it doesnt?
<Josh___> but i don't no what to do in recovery mode
<JimBeam> barbarella: its from realtek
<barbarella> JimBeam:what does lspci say in a terminal? Try to look for a network divice
<graft_> matt1234: umm... we'll see then, but i'd be surprised
<Josh___> soo i guess i'll reinstall it and come back here if it doesn;t work
<posingaspopular> yea
<graft_> matt1234: that means he can send ICMP packets but not TCP packets... unlikely situation
* webmaren needs help upgrading to feisty, it won't authenticicate
<grodius> does anyone know where Java is installed by default (the one that is included with ubuntu)
<posingaspopular> thats what i did when it didn't work
<barbarella> JimBeam:rtlXXX?
* Josh___ hopes re-installing will work, bbl
<matt1234> graft, yea, likewise.... embarrassed to say but i'm a network engineer, should be able to figure this out :)
<posingaspopular> k good luck
<JimBeam> barbarella: i will thry that, brb
<Josh___> thx
<barbarella> JimBeam:g-lan
<posingaspopular> np let me know
<Josh___> aight
<webmaren> my GnuPG won't let me upgrade to feisty
<matt1234> graft, you gona be here a while?
<shatrat> Josh___, try this first
<frogzoo> gpd: if you can reinstall without too much hassle, maybe make a 10gig -20gig / partition
<graft_> matt1234: actually, wtf... if he can do DNS lookups, TCP has to be working
<graft_> matt1234: um... define 'a while'
<mojo> Josh___: there should be a log file somewhere like under /var/log that details what is going on as you boot up, but honestly i don't know what file to point you to.  If, while booting, you can get to the alt-f1 screen and see the text boot-up messages, it might give a clue as to wehere it starts.  another option is to press "e" on the menu line in grub, then remove the "splash" part of the command line before booting so you get a text only boot...  after editin
<mojo> g, you press b to boot
<shatrat> Josh___, press "e" at the grub screen to edit the entry for the normal ubuntu boot, and remove "quiet splash" from the end, then boot it
<matt1234> graft, eh, 20 or 30 minutes
<shatrat> Josh___, that should give you an idea where it hangs
<grodius> can someone help me? Im trying to find the java default directory
<linxeh> matt1234: I've had that problem before
<graft_> matt1234: um, sure
<mojo> Josh___: ^whereit STOPS, i mean ;)
<IanLiu> Hi
<posingaspopular> IanLiu: the room says hi back
<shatrat> grodius, "locate java" "ls -l /usr/bin/java" "find java"
<n2diy> Anybody setup a satellite tv decoder on a Ubuntu box? My neighbor moved out of the building, and gave me his dishes, so they are all set to go.
<matt1234> linxeh, what's that... being able to ping the router but not use the web/gaim?
<linxeh> I can't remember how I solved it. I think it might have been to do with having two default routes for the same network, or because my host was using an IP that was no longer valid from my dhcp server, and the router knew this
<graft_> matt1234: if he can only ping the router, might be he (for some reason) doesn't have the router as his gateway
<JimBeam> barbarella: lspci lists the card as "RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+"
<linxeh> matt1234: try route -n and see how many listed things for your default route
<IanLiu> My Ubuntu internet connection is strange... It takes tooo long to establish the connection with the server, but when it does, the internet speed is normal. Any tips?
<linxeh> IanLiu: probably a problem in /etc/resolv.conf
<mojo> shatrat: thanks for being more specific for Josh___ ;)
<IanLiu> what kind of problem? Can it be repaired?
<frogzoo> !ipv6 | IanLiu
<ubotu> IanLiu: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<matt1234> whats the "search" line mean in /etc/resolve.conf ?
<linxeh> or that :)
<webmaren> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<kmu> i've messed up my install -- no complete boot. is there a way to get a prompt?
<trippen> howdy im looking for a cpu temp monitor program that will work with ubuntu64 and a core 2 duo
<linxeh> matt1234: it will try and look up hosts in that domain first. eg if you lookup www.google.com it will do www.google.com.some.search.domain first, then do www.google.com if it fails
<IanLiu> thanks, going to take a look at the link
<frogzoo> matt1234: man resolv.conf
<linxeh> matt1234: its so that you can do http://www, and have it go to the www server for your organisation etc
<matt1234> frogzoo, ah, nice, didnt realize there were man pages for .conf files :)
<barbarella> JimBeam:look back at the this channel, sombody had the same problem, and it was solved.
<dyrne> kmu: can you alt-ctrl-f2 to get a login? if not maybe from the grub screen hit e to edit an entry and add the line init=/bin/sh   then boot
<trippen> howdy im looking for a cpu temp monitor program that will work with ubuntu64 and a core 2 duo
<dsquare> how do i get more screensavers for ubuntu please?
<th1> Hi, I am trying to make Sun's java package default java on my machine.. google yields a lot of different methods most of which seem to be outdated, what is the "correct" way to do it?
<dsquare> how do i get more screensavers for ubuntu/
<sroske> anybody solve an unable to locate RDSP problem lately?
<dsquare> ?
<JimBeam> barbarella: ok, thx
<dyrne> kmu: you can also boot from livecd then look in the /media directory your parition will be there then just chroot /media/hda1  or whatever
<hairulfr> dsquare: You can use Synaptic Package manager.Just search for screensavers
<dsquare> hmm ok ty :)
<hairulfr> dsquare: There are billions if you google
<barbarella> JimBeam:ask shatrat and MurderousHobo
<trippen> howdy im looking for a cpu temp monitor program that will work with ubuntu64 and a core 2 duo .. computer temperature moniter does not work .. and none of the gdesklets work please help
<gpd> frogzoo: fixed -- from the boot cd grub menu i was able to see that sda2 was actually hd0!
<th1> trippen, main thing is which motherboard you have.
<trippen> th1 a gigabyte 965p s3
<th1> what chipset is that?
<barbarella> cikas:and?
<trippen> 965p
<dyrne> are we going to be using uuid from now on in grub and fstab? i noticed this in feisty
<sroske> If I know what my mobo is can I fix the RDSP problem? How?
<th1> try xsensors
<dm> Anyone know of a way to get XFCE's ICONBOX port to Gnome panel ?
<graft_> dyrne: i hope not... it's awful
<trippen> xsensors doesnt even start up i click it and nothing happons
<th1> trippen, if it works you can use any package that uses lm-sensors as a backend
<barbarella> sroske:maybe?!
<th1> trippen, have you looked at /etc/sensors.conf?
<trippen> i dont know what that is
<trippen> im a newb :)
<Edso> Hey guys
<sroske> babarella: thx, so what do I do with this knowledge?
<IanLiu> Another question
<Edso> Im a n00b to linux
<IanLiu> When booting Ubuntu
<Edso> i kind of want to get it
<graft_> !ask | Edso
<ubotu> Edso: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Edso> Can I download linux and switch between it and windows
<sleepy723> How do I turn off timestamp in irssi (irssi is a ghosttown right now)
<graft_> Edso: yep, it's called 'dual boot'
<posingaspopular> Edso: of course, just partition the HD
<Edso> ...
<posingaspopular> ha
<Edso> Explain
<posingaspopular> want me to talk you through it?
<Edso> you see
<Edso> i dont have linux
<Edso> i want it
<trippen> th1 i opened /etc/sensors.conf but it has a ton of stuff in there i dont know what any of it is
<Edso> Really bad
<barbarella> sroske:so, im not a mind reader
<agliv_> Greetings all :) I just upgraded to Licq 1.3.4 and it's not playing any of the sounds it should... can anyone help me fix this?
<graft_> Edso: well, if windows is already installed, you can (hopefully) defrag and repartition your hard-drive, then install linux on the new partition
<Edso> ...
<Edso> can someone PM me
<posingaspopular> Edso: you're on windows?
<Edso> yes
<posingaspopular> Edso: meet me on #flood
<posingaspopular> its easier for me to help you there
<IanLiu> When booting ubuntu, at the File System part, I get some error messages regarding to the FAT32 partition. I think is where Windows is. This message appears too: "Differences between boot sectors and backups", any tips to resolve this?
<sroske> barbaralla: sorry, 430TX - 82439TX MTXC from Intel
<dm> Im having  a little trouble with getting GNOME to be a bit faster ? any suggestions anyone
<sroske> barbarella: that's what lshw gave me for PCI
<th1> trippen, try "sudo sensors-detect"
<barbarella> sroske:did you reset the bios to default?
<shatrat> dm, gnome is pretty fast as ti is.  What hardware do you have?
<sroske> barbarella: I'll do that now, to make sure. But I thought it was already
<trippen> it says i need to have programs install how can i check to see if they are or are not installed
<dm> dual core 1.66 1gig 667 mhz nvidia 7400go
<linxeh> dm: gnome should fly on that
<dm> shatrat ***dual core 1.66 1gig 667 mhz nvidia 7400go
<barbarella> sroske:ok, we will wait
<frogzoo> dm: upgrade to edgy
<matt1234> graft, heh, i got him to test everything and it worked magically
<dm> linxeh it does, but when it first loads it takes about 20 seconds
<dm> frogzoo im running edgy
<shatrat> dm, yeah you shouldnt have any problems, I suspect you dont have the drivers from nvidia installed?  please tell me what glxinfo | grep rendering   tells you, (yes or no)
<matt1234> the only thing i got him to do that he normally wouldnt is Ctrl + alt + backspace and log back in
<graft_> matt1234: yeah... most likely blip in the router
<dm> linxeh right after GDM it takes a bit for some reason
<dm> shatrat i have them installed correctly (thank you envy) i play WOW on it
<matt1234> graft, old arp table or something?
<linxeh> dm: hmm, mine flies - amd3500, nvidia gf 6600gt, 2gb
<th1> sorry for asking again - I am trying to make Sun's java package to be default java on my machine.. but I am unsure what the right way to do it. Is there a dpkg-reconfigure java-selector or something or do I set up symlinks to the right java executables, or what?
<graft_> matt1234: who knows... lots of house routers are pieces of crap, frankly
<shatrat> dm, ah, it takes time to start you mean? Yeah sometimes its slow on mine as well, not sure why.  I dont reboot too often though.
<IanLiu> What does the flag 'r' do in `dosfsck' ?
<dyrne> dm: sounds more like somethings hanging at startup than a problem with speed in gnome
<dm> linxeh when its running its fine, but on first load its kinda slow
<linxeh> th: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<matt1234> graft, yea, after working on cisco gear all day, i really hate the home boxes
<graft_> matt1234: the only router i ever had that was worth a damn was my linux box + iptables
<matt1234> haah
<th1> linxeh, thank you very much
<dm> dyrne aye, but i dont know what it is, beryl active or not its slower than it used to be
<linxeh> th: then do the same for javac, javah, javap, jar etc
<th1> ok! thanks
<IanLiu> oh, see it
<iKitchu> hello, I have an issue now where everytime I install a software, can be anything, it'll always tell me that it depends on a library but also tell me that the librabry will NOT be installed... and if i'm lucky enough to go further, I'll get this error message and will not get anything installed : E: inn2: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<matt1234> graft, oh well, thanks for your help anyway
<trippen> th1 can i msg you the results ?
<sroske> barbarella: still get the same error. ACPI: unable to locate RDSP
<DJ_Gentoo> problem with my Belkin NIC
<dm> dyrne im prolly just being paranoid, i installed XFCE to play around and it FLEW even when boot up (after GDM )
<th1> trippen, please paste it on pastebin.ca
<DJ_Gentoo> the forums page is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2151897#post2151897
<dyrne> dm: well im not too familiar with gnome. i dont really like it but even i have to admit its pretty snappy these days
<matt1234> DJ_Gentoo, do you actually dj under that name?
<trippen> paste it where ???
<th1> on pastebin.ca
<DJ_Gentoo> does it matter
<trippen> how do i get to that
<matt1234> yea, i'm a dj
<th1> in firefox type pastebin.ca :)
<graft_> iKitchu: try installing the library it says will NOT be installed
<dm> dyrne too bad i cant use XFCE cus i think its primitive
<mojo> sleepy723: did you get your answer?  /set timestamps off in irssi
<zero88> Who can tell me the benefits of programming your own sockets???
<humbolto> The kernel in edgy does not do the trick for me!
<DJ_Gentoo> yeah
<barbarella> sroske:does it start from the live cd?
<humbolto> It has several issues I would like to overcome. So now I am wondering, if it is possible to compile the feisty kernel for/in edgy.
<DJ_Gentoo> but that's not wh yI'm here
<cafuego_> MattJ: He prolly plays 33rpm vinyl at 78rpm ;-)
<DJ_Gentoo> hardly
<dm> humbolto prolly dont want to do that anyway
<IanLiu> applying `dosfsck -ar` to my Windows partition will lose data?
<DJ_Gentoo> that sounds messed-up
<graft_> iKitchu: you can usually figure out what the offending program is that's keeping things back - if you remove it with dpkg -r you can usually repair things
<matt1234> haha, obviously your not here to talk about djing, relax man, just curious
<dm> humbolto just use feisty, its a bit unstable but meh
<humbolto> dm: yes I want
<matt1234> what do you play?
<sroske> barbarella: this machine doesn't have a dvd drive. I installed from a cd I burned off my XP box.
<frogzoo> humbolto: certainly not supported
<DJ_Gentoo> any event, I came here for a reason which has nothing to do with DJing
<linxeh> iKitchu: : dpkg -P -a or something
<trippen> th1 http://www.pastebin.ca/354454
<dyrne> dm: the default theme is a little goofy but im really liking the new thunar file manager and once you move all the taskbars and make em smaller its not too bad
<DJ_Gentoo> my WNIC works under 2.6.15, but stops under 2.6.17
<matt1234> DJ_Gentoo, website, myspace something?
<IanLiu> applying `dosfsck -ar` to my Windows partition will make it lose data??
<DJ_Gentoo> the forum page is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2151897#post2151897
<linxeh> humbolto: : reboot up into an old kernel then remove the packages with apt-get autoremove pkg, and apt-get clean
<barbarella> sroske:so, is there no a live cd?
<iKitchu> Well I don't see what you guys are talking about... the issue is with ANYTHING i want to install
<DJ_Gentoo> as for myspace, I don't do that crap... it's an easy way to get stalked
<humbolto> dm frogzoo: feisty is probably not just a little unstable.
<barbarella> sroske:so, is there not a live cd?
<kmu> dyrne: i got to a prompt with init=/bin/sh, but i could change a file (sources.list) should i be able to modify files in this mode?
<graft_> iKitchu: specific examples?
<matt1234> puss
<linxeh> dm: I use xfce here on my laptop (similar spec to yours)
<dm> dyrne its XFCE all together, things just dont work how i want them to, but i do like thunar, but i like my nautilus for its scripts and stuff that i have set
<kmu> dyrne: could = could not
<frogzoo> humbolto: feisty is alpha, nuf said
<dyrne> kmu: it mounts it read only now that you have a shell do 'mount -o remount,rw /' i think should work
<matt1234> oh well, just thought it was a cool dj name, would spread the name around a bit but since your an ass, nm
<th1> ok trippen just say "yes" to have it set up the modules for you
<dm> humbolto i've had no issues... in fact i find edgy a bit unstable as far as gnome-panel goes
<sroske> barbarella: I have one that burned to a DVD. both are from the edubuntu website. I downloaded them and burned the ISOs
<th1> then after that xsensors shoudl work
<DJ_Gentoo> sooo... does anyone have any *helpful* advice?
<graft_> DJ_Gentoo: um, what's the card?
<sir_mud> what was your problem DJ_Gentoo
<trippen> okay but it looks like the only thing it found was for my video card
<DJ_Gentoo> F5D7010, Belkin
<iKitchu> graft_ well just tell me to install anything from the synaptic and it'll return the same error... E: inn2: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1... and that's probably the same reason why those libraries won't get installed
<dm> DJ_Gentoo about what
<humbolto> dm: edgy does not power off my laptop for example
<barbarella> sroske:cause you don't have a dvd drive, try the cd version!
<dm> humbolto u mean feisty?
<humbolto> dm: and I can't run the generic kernel
<graft_> iKitchu: ah... do what linxeh suggested, dpkg -P -a
<DJ_Gentoo> and Mud... I ignore people if they're being annoying, no matter what people care
<humbolto> dm: no I mean edgy!
<frogzoo> DJ_Gentoo: best bet might be wait til the mess with the latest kernel updates gets sorted out
<humbolto> dm: feisty kernel works fine!
<DJ_Gentoo> ah
<humbolto> dm: I want it!
<humbolto> dm: In edgy
<DJ_Gentoo> wait... I had that prob on other distros
<DJ_Gentoo> so it's not an Ubuntu-specific problem
<barbarella> sroske:it is the only way to be sure it is not a hardware issue
<dm> humbulto prolly a prob with the vid card driveer, i had that with breezy, reinstalled the vid card ( correctly ) and everything workd
<trippen> th1 the xsernsors still does not load up when i try to start it
<sroske> barbarella: I'll restart and check the install CD. It is the latest Edubuntu CD. Its rebooting now
<barbarella> sroske:ok
<th1> trippen, what about plain "sensors"
<dm> humbolto what specs u running
<humbolto> dm: hw?
<Fraj> right
<dm> humbolto hardware yes, specs
<Fraj> can someone den tell me what do i do after i downloaded slax and gone itno the live cd?
<Fraj> how do i delete the partition?
<iKitchu> I just did dpkg -P -a, but I still get E: inn2: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<kmu> how do i get access to my hard drive  when booting from the live cd?
<DJ_Gentoo> Fraj, join #slax
<graft_> iKitchu: dpkg -r inn2?
<humbolto> intel centrino with nvida
<Fraj> ok thanks
<trippen> th1 http://www.pastebin.ca/354462
<DJ_Gentoo> np
<humbolto> dm: I filed a bug report
<barbarella> kmu:man mount
<th1> trippen check this: http://khali.linux-fr.org/devel/lm-sensors/sensors-Gigabyte-965P-DS3.conf
<Fraj> ermmm u lot told me to get a live cd and then format it and u told me to get slax and no ones in teh slax rooom anyway
<dm> humbolto GJ :)
<humbolto> dm: but this will not change anything, since it is a kernel issue, and it does not seem like they will backport anything new into edgy kernel
<trippen> thats a different model but they are really really really really close so thanks ill give it a look
<humbolto> dm: so I want to switch
<dm> anyone know of an app to rip music from the ipod, banshee isnt seeing the pod
<deville75> hello
<trippen> its a conf file what should i do with it
<dm> humbolto I dont think its a prob with the kernal
<jk-> dm: gtkpod ?
<deville75> I need help with Azureus
<dm> hi deville75
<humbolto> dm: just take amarok
<deville75> I've downloaded and extracted Azureus
<deville75> a torrent program
<Fraj> anyone?
<th1> trippen overwrite /etc/sensors.conf with that one
<deville75> how do I launch the program?
<iKitchu> oh my gosh!!!! succesfully applied all changes!!!! THANK YOU sOOO MUCH!
<barbarella> deville75:to download ubunt ;-)
<dm> humbolto eh, i hate amarok.
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell deville75 about azureus | deville75, see the private message from ubotu.
<deville75> ok
<th1> and then also run "sudo sensors-detect" again and say yes to the last question "should I install xxx in modules for you"
<sroske> barbarella: there is no live CD option on this disk choices are || install hard disk, install workstation, install command line, chekc CD, rescue, memory test, boot from first hard disk
<humbolto> dm: yes it is a problem with acpi on my fucking vaio laptop - but ultimately they have to add a workaround in the kernel
<dm> humbolto  too bloated and slow IMO
<dm> humbolto watch the language
<deville75> ubotu: thanks I'll check that out
<Murmex> Oh cool, great idea to set this channel as default for XChat (Gnome)
<humbolto> dm: I am so upset with this laptop!
<humbolto> dm: sorry
<sir_mud> humbolto: it's probably sony not releasing the specs nessecary, give it a little time and someone will figure it out
<barbarella> sroske:server version?
<iKitchu> humbolto what kind of laptop do you have?
<jvai> question: is the only place i can get a wordlist for john the ripper is from the openwall site?
<dm> humbolto i understand your frustration, a bug report will help the Ubuntu devs, for now i would say that its save to hit shutdown and wait for suffecient time and then shut it down
<trippen> okay now what
<gpd> can I use the mirrors.kernel.org in sources.list?  it is super fast for download
<humbolto> vaio vng s560p - more than a year old already
<DJ_Gentoo> soo... does anyone have any advice?
<dm> humbolto I had the same problem at one time, beleive me, i know how upsetting it can be
<kitche> jvai: you can get a wordlist from anywhere
<barbarella> sroske:is it ok to reinstall, if data loss is not a issue?
<iKitchu> humbolto are you able to ctrl+alt+backspace?
<sroske> barbarella: well now, I don't know, it was the default option off the website. I didn't look that deeply. the DVD ISO has a live component
<sroske> barbarella: it is ok to reinstall,
<jvai> kitche.. all the wordlists i've seen cost...
<humbolto> dm: it helped already. but it helped in feisty. and feisty will not be released before april
<dm> humbolto if you decide to reinstall your vid card, try "envy" its sooooooo nice
<trippen> th1 i still have the issue here http://www.pastebin.ca/354462
<sir_mud> i agree, humbolto, file a bug report with ubuntu, and give them all the info they want
<humbolto> iKitchu: what should I kill my X for?
<jvai> lol.. i need to find out how to make my own wordlist
<sroske> barbarella: any special configurations to include you recommend?
<dm> humbolto u can help with the testing for feisty and install it as your main OS, but dont be suprised if you update and its broken
<DJ_Gentoo> my F5D7010 refuses to work on the latest kernel, and the thread is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2151897#post2151897 I get this problem on other distros
<Fraj> so no one can help me den? anyone know how to delete a partition using slax?
<jerb> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<sir_mud> cfdisk?
<sir_mud> Fraj
<barbarella> sroske:http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<jvai> i thought i could point john to open office's files, or the online dictionary.. but...
<Fraj> yes
<trainer_> How do I mount a hdd partition from the live cd?
<dm> humbolto i dont use amarok, how would i rip my music from it to my HDD?
<dyrne> trainer_: what format? ntfs? ext3?
<sir_mud> is it a windows partition trainer_
<barbarella> sroske:have you got a knoppix cd?
<humbolto> sir_mud: I already filed a report and the problem is finally fixed in feisty.
<frogzoo> humbolto: did you enable ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE=true in /etc/default/acpi-support ?
<trainer_> no a broken ubuntu
<th1> trippen what kernel are you using?
<sroske> I have a RIPlinux
<Fraj> its an ubuntu partition
<MTecknology> I have a system running Ubuntu 7.04. It's a Gateway M285-E. I am lost as far as getting the Fujitsu Finepoint stylus to work. I don't even know if it's being recognized, any help?
<jellobean> I created a live Boot CD for ubuntu and it works in one of my computers, but not the other...i get the error message. "can't access tty; job control turned off" any ideas?
<th1> trippen try this: "sudo sensors -s ; sudo sensors"
<sir_mud> trainer_, mount /dev/hda1 if its the only partition
<trippen> what ever the one thats isalled with the 64bit version of edgy..
<DJ_Gentoo> here's my problem:
<sroske> barbarella: won't help with the PII, can't boot to USB
<kitche> MTecknology: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<dyrne> trainer_: well the livecd should automount it under /media but if not do a sudo fdisk -l to find it then sudo mkdir /media/hda1;sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<DJ_Gentoo> my F5D7010 refuses to work on the latest kernel, and the thread is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2151897#post2151897 I get this problem on other distros.
<MoTown> ok, i'm experieicing slow browsing, i followed the WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 instructions and when I check to see if it's still running I get a response, why?
<humbolto> frogzoo: what should that help?! This is some power saving stuff. Has nothing to do with a laptop shutting down the os but not powering off the damn hardware.
<trippen> both of those commands give the same error
<mparrish> Is ubuntu install still broken on the intel mac mini?
<dm> humbolto lol .
<barbarella> sroske:just get the live cd, if bandwith is not a problem.
<gpd> looks like you can use mirrors.kernel.org!!! wwow.. that is fast
<frogzoo> humbolto: that's an acpi function
<kitche> MoTown: did you reboot after disabling ipv6?
<trainer_> sir_mud, can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<gpd> 6044kB/s 56s <--- HMG
<humbolto> frogzoo: what is an acpi function?
<sir_mud> ok, do cat /etc/fstab then and see what's there
<humbolto> humbolto: why lol
<frogzoo> humbolto: turning off the power at shutdown
<MoTown> kitche: yes I restarted the computer, and then checked through the terminal
<humbolto> frogzoo: I know that this is an acpi function! I mentioned the damn acpi for this damn laptop is broken earlier!
<cikas> barbarella:in a terminal; same pb after scan....
<LordUltimaDavid> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jellobean> I created a live Boot CD for ubuntu and it works in one of my computers, but not the other...i get the error message. "can't access tty; job control turned off" any ideas?
<trainer_> sir_mud unionfs and tmpfs
<MoTown> kitche, was I supposed to create the bad_list file under /etc/modprobe.d/ ?
<barbarella> sroske:so it did start up
<frogzoo> humbolto: lots of people in support channels claim stuff is broken, doesn't mean it is
<humbolto> Enough talk. I want to have the feisty kernel in edgy. Don't care it this is supported! What do I need to do?
<sir_mud> hmm, it isn't detecting the partition then
<kitche> MoTown: if you don't have it yes
<trainer_> jellobean thats the same thing I have when i boot from hdd
<humbolto> frogzoo: my info is accurate
<exs> I have a cell phone with a camera, how do I batch my photos to scale down 75%? ...
<MTecknology> I have a system running Ubuntu. It's a Gateway M285-E. I am lost as far as getting the Fujitsu Finepoint stylus to work. I don't even know if it's being recognized, any help?
<MoTown> kitche, ok well I did not have it and I created it, and when the system restarted I still got a response
<jellobean> trainer_ can you boot from live cd?
<sroske> barbarella: wait, I just remember I have ubuntu live CDs from the summer, but they are ubuntu and I thought edubuntu would work better. I'll check now.
<humbolto> frogzoo: and as I mentioned before, it is fixed in feisty
<trainer_> jellobean yes thats where i'm at now
<kitche> MoTown: I added most of that stuff to disable ipv6 to my alisas file
<humbolto> frogzoo: so how do I get the feisty kernel to run in edgy?
<barbarella> sroske:there we go
<sroske> barbarella: it is ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<sir_mud> trainer_, look for a program called testdisk on google, it'll scan your harddrive and give you a list of the partitions and let you recover them
<MoTown> kitche, where is my alias file located? i'm pretty new at this
<kitche> MoTown: /etc/modprobe.d/
<MoTown> kitche, cool should have known
<barbarella> sroske:i think that's no problem with your old pc
<trainer_> sir_mud i dont think it detects my hdd at all
<trippen> how can i tell for sure what version my kernel is
<sroske> barbarella: loading kernal now
<Err_> whenever i upgrade my drivers from nv to nvidia and i try to start up kubuntu it goes right to shell instead. this happened after i installed the beta drivers, then uninstalled them
<preaction> trippen: uname -a
<zorba64> uname -a
<barbarella> sroske:ah
<sir_mud> try running dmesg > dmesg.txt and look through dmesg.txt for any errors
<kmu> when i boot from the live cd, i don't see my hard drive in /dev. how do i get ubuntu to see it?
<trippen> th1 Linux PhasedC2D 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 18:03:05 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<trippen>  is the result so does that help ?
<sir_mud> it should automagically detect it unless there is a hardware error
<sroske> ] barbarella: I just saw the same error message quickly flash before continuing the boot
<dyrne> Err_: just curious.  whyd you go with the beta drivers instead of nvidia-glx package?
<trippen> thanks preaction
<barbarella> sroske:i think it is hardware problem
<MoTown> kitche, Would I remove the alias for ipv6 from the aliases file?
<sroske> barbarella: darn
<barbarella> sroske:try to change hd cables
<barbarella> sroske:if you can
<Err_> dyrne: i don't know, i just decided to test them out. i was using the glx package before. then i installed the beta and i got shell, so i uninstalled, went back into kubuntu just fine with 'nv' drivers, then used automatix to give back the nvidia drivers, and now it's going to shell again
<sroske> barbarella: I have some spare ones to try.
<trainer_> edgy on 64bit has been an absolute nightmare
<barbarella> sroske:ok
<MTecknology> I have a system running Ubuntu. It's a Gateway M285-E. I am lost as far as getting the Fujitsu Finepoint stylus to work. I don't even know if it's being recognized, any help?
<MoTown> kitche, Or better yet, perhaps just comment is out.
<dyrne> Err_: edgy?
<deville75> I want to know what happens if i accidentally install a program incorrectly, for example, I followed instructions for Ubuntu Edgy, but I have Breezy.  Can I just start following Breezy instructions, or do I uninstall the previous version
<kitche> MoTown: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 follow Disabling IPv6 on Dapper it worsk on edgy
<frogzoo> trainer_: for a desktop you do best with 32 bit
<Err_> dyrne: yes the most recent
<syntaxx> im using pure-ftpd for my ftp server. and i wonder when i browse it using my explorer ftp://ftp.my.domain it doesnt prompt for any user and password it shows page cannot be displayed. anyone know why?
<frogzoo> deville75: back out whatever you did first
<sir_mud> seconded, 64bit is only really nessecary for servers atm
<deville75> how do i do that?
<trainer_> frogzoo it's a laptop. which distro has the most solid 64bit support?
<cafuego_> trainer_: Solaris probably
<juano> how do i transfer a downloading torrent from one client to the other not having to start the download from 0% again ?
<juano> e.g i want to transfer a torrent downloading from Ktorrent to azureus
<ThunderFox> Don't waist your time with 64 bit support on a Laptop.
<dyrne> Err_: ive used this a number of times http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy  to install. im not really too familiar with the manual installs though
<cafuego_> trainer_: for desktop use, i'd just go 32bit. less pain, more "just works".
<ThunderFox> If you don't have the memory, it's not worth it.
<deville75> frogzoo: how do I back out?
<sir_mud> as long as you tell them to save the same place it should work juano
<ThunderFox> You can access the additional instructions in 32 bit mode.
<syntaxx> im using pure-ftpd for my ftp server. and i wonder when i browse it using my explorer ftp://ftp.my.domain it doesnt prompt for any user and password it shows page cannot be displayed. but when i go ftp://user@ftp.my.domain it prompts for my pass though.. anyone know why?
<trainer_> cafuego_ i cant just put 32 bit ubuntu on amd 64 hardware ??
<frogzoo> deville75: you undo whatever you did
<trainer_> can i?
<sir_mud> yes
<ThunderFox> Syntaxx, it's IE.
<sir_mud> 64bit is just 32bit extensions
<cafuego_> syntaxx: Because wb browsers use anonymous ftp unless specified otherwise.
<trainer_> oh @#$%
<dyrne> syntaxx: i would think it would depend on the client youre using
<cafuego_> trainer_: Yes you can.
<liquidsilence> A friend told me that Linux is much better to use for hacking than Windows. Does anybody know anything specific about that?
<deville75> frogzoo: ... i guess so if i got a package from Synaptic then I just go back and uncheck it?
<gpd> I am currently trying to extract myself from 64bit ubuntu on my server -- the proprietary backup software didn't work on it :(
<ThunderFox> trainer_  Of course you can.
<trainer_> arrrrrgh
<dyrne> liquidsilence: omgz yes
<syntaxx> dyrne: well i tried IE and Firefox to access it but im having page cannot be displayed
<trainer_> well that should do it for me, thanks
<liquidsilence> dyrne:  How, specifically?
<frogzoo> trainer_: sure you can
<ThunderFox> liquidsilence, if your doing hardware hacking yes, if your a script kiddy, you'll be overwhelmed.
<frogzoo> deville75: it's not possible to install edgy packages on dapper through synaptic, so I'm not really sure what you've done
<dyrne> syntaxx: pure-admin is i think a gui front end package might be easier for you to set up using it. set up anomymous login and such i mean
<liquidsilence> ThunderFox:  Thanks. :)
<LordSavage> how can i display a user list in x-chat?
<MoTown> i'm trying to disable ipv6 and i'm having some trouble.  After I followed the guide I still have IPv6 enabled, what do I do?
<frogzoo> MoTown: did you reboot ?
<jvai> linux is great for basic networking .. the unix way... you'll learn sooo much, i did
<MoTown> frogzoo, yes, I rebotted already
<LordSavage> how can i display a user list in x-chat?
<rapid> LordSavage, Check preferences  > user list.
<HymnToLife> LordSavage, it should be there by default, can I have a screeshot of your xchat ?
<Beseiged> could someone message me to answer some basic questions?
<MoTown> frogzoo, it is still enabled somehow
<syntaxx> dyrne: wait im confused.. do i need to have a anonymous access for it to view it on browsers? coz what i want when they go to the url it should ask for user and password
<barbarella> Beseiged:?
<Beseiged> yes
<dyrne> liquidsilence: :) well everything is free on there are any number of tutorials and people willing to help you learn to program and about various protocols
<Beseiged> i don't want to spam the public channel
<trippen> how can i make sure my kernel is mounting libsenors and sysfs
<Beseiged> and then lose trrack of conversations
<LordSavage> can't finde it
<LordSavage> sure
<LordSavage> @ HymnToLife
<LjL> !pm | Beseiged
<ubotu> Beseiged: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Beseiged> i can't update
<dyrne> syntaxx: im really not sure ive never used those as ftp clients.  i know firefox is supposed to have a nice ftp plugin but i mean that seems like a complaint about the browser youre using mostly
<tj_> how can I rename my harddrive?
<Beseiged> i get to loading 24 or 42 and then an eror
<HymnToLife> tj_, define "rename"
<tj_> does somebody know this?!
<tj_> sorry hehe..
<Beseiged> i've updated my sources.list
<linxeh> liquidsilence: linux is easier to hack on because there are more development tools. it is typically quite costly to do any hacking on windows because you need to buy something like visual studio to do it effectively
<Beseiged> according to the source-o-matic
<HymnToLife> Beseiged, what to you want to update ?
<syntaxx> dyrne: ok thanks
<cikas> barbarella
<sir_mud> uh, mingw, why pay for vstudio
<Beseiged> well its a fresh install
<cikas> i fimd is a bttv
<tj_> HymnToLife, i've partitioned and formatted a hard drive using gparted and I wish to rename it to <name>
<Beseiged> said there was 128 files to update
<deville75> frogzoo: lol, I gotta start using Linux more often.  I totally forgot everything.  Oh well lets see what happens
<Beseiged> somehow messing with my sources i don't even get that list anymore
<HymnToLife> tj_, instead of what ?
<Beseiged> then when i did have that list and clicked update
<Beseiged> they all failed
<barbarella> cikas:yes
<tj_> HymnToLife, instead of usbdisk
<HymnToLife> Beseiged, oh, right, could you please pastebin your sources.list ?
<tj_> HymnToLife, because I now have usbdisk 1 - 2 and 3
<barbarella> cikas:bttvis ok
<barbarella> cikas:bttv is ok
<d0uglas> Hi. Right now i only get wifi when i log in with a gnome session (not kde) with gnome's networkmanager thing. What can i apt-get to get wifi going on boot (init.d style?)?
<d0uglas> ifplugd, waproamd? guessnet?
<nexousNET> Hi, how would I go about accessing my windows network hard drive through ubuntu?
<Beseiged> in this channel?
<Beseiged> # Automatically generated sources.list
<Beseiged> # http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Beseiged> #
<Beseiged> # If you get GPG errors with this sources.list, locate the GPG key in this file
<Beseiged> # and run these commands (where KEY is replaced with that key)
<Beseiged> #
<Beseiged> # gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY
<cikas> now i am trying to scan again
<Beseiged> # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<cikas> :d
<Beseiged> # Ubuntu supported packages
<HymnToLife> :/
<Beseiged> # GPG key: 437D05B5
<Beseiged> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe
<Beseiged> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<Beseiged> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<graft_> !paste | Beseiged
<ubotu> Beseiged: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tj_> HymnToLife, mkfs.ext3 <name> /dev/sdx  <---- normally this is done like this right?
<Beseiged> # Ubuntu community supported packages
<d0uglas> Sigh.
<Beseiged> # GPG key: 437D05B5
<Beseiged> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<graft_> oh my god
<Beseiged> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates universe multiverse
<Beseiged> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse
<Beseiged> # Upstream Wine
<HymnToLife> tj_, yep
<Beseiged> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Beseiged> # Medibuntu multimedia packages
<barbarella> Beseiged:aaarrrrgh
<Beseiged> # GPG key: 0C5A2783
<Beseiged> deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ dapper free non-free
<graft_> Beseiged: CUT IT OUT
<Beseiged> # Canonical Commercial packages
<d0uglas> no anti flood rules with you guys?
<Beseiged> # GPG key: 437D05B5
<d0uglas> back to debian
<Beseiged> deb http://archive.canonical.com dapper-commercial main
<frogzoo> tj_: e2label if that's what you want
<d0uglas> :P
<Beseiged> i don'y know what thayt means
<trippen> how can i make sure my kernel is mounting libsenors and sysfs
<Beseiged> i wasn't spamming, i've used linux 1 day
<HymnToLife> tj_, I don't know how to change the mountpoint for device smounted with pmount, sorry
<frogzoo> Beseiged: pasting in channel is a really bad plan
<LordSavage> @ HymnToLife : http://www.masse-design.com/linux/xchat.png
<graft_> Beseiged: don't paste large texts in here, it pisses off jesus
<LjL> gee Beseiged
<LordSavage> that is how it looks
<tj_> HymnToLife, ow ok :)
<cypherdelic> Need help with encryption: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/thread.php?threadid=17047
<trippen> who caresa bout jesus
<tj_> frogzoo, I'll try e2label
<trippen> hes dead..
<Beseiged> well how do you want me to show you the sources.list then?
<frogzoo> tj_: e2label if that's what you want
<graft_> !paste | Beseiged
<ubotu> Beseiged: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> graft_: that was totally inappropriate
<trippen> please help how can i make sure my kernel is mounting libsenors and sysfs
<cikas> barbarella:if i type sudo modprobe -c=/etc/modprobe.conf bttv card=42 tuner=24 radio=1 is that corect?
<HymnToLife> LordSavage, try  /set gui_ulist_hide OFF
<graft_> LjL: which?
<Beseiged> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5647/
<Beseiged> is that better?
<frogzoo> Beseiged: that will get you better help, yes
<graft_> LjL: the jesus thing? apologies...
<barbarella> cikas:have you got an audio problem, cause it should work out of the box
<LjL> graft_: yes, that
<LordSavage> gui_ulist_hide set to: 0
<LordSavage> but it changed nothing
<ubuntu_noob> hi, i think i nuked my GL install
<deville75> I'm following a tutorial for downloading Azureus (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo) and it says I need to wget http://ftp.egr.msu.edu/debian/pool/contrib/a/azureus/azureus_2.4.0.2-1_all.deb
<ubuntu_noob> is there an easy way to revert back to default?
<deville75> But I get an error
<deville75> wget http://ftp.egr.msu.edu/debian/pool/contrib/a/azureus/azureus_2.4.0.2-1_all.deb
<cikas> i dont have any image even sound
<LjL> Beseiged, your sources.list looks decent to me. what is the problem?
<deville75> sry not that error
<cypherdelic> Need help with encryption: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/thread.php?threadid=17047
<Err_> has anybody else ever installed beta and had ubuntu only start into shell?
<deville75>            => `azureus_2.4.0.2-1_all.deb'
<deville75> Resolving ftp.egr.msu.edu... 35.9.37.225
<deville75> Connecting to ftp.egr.msu.edu|35.9.37.225|:80... connected.
<deville75> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<deville75> 19:22:06 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<dyrne> deville75: you dont need to do all that just install java jre and then go to the azureus website
<trippen> please help how can i make sure my kernel is mounting libsenors and sysfs
<Beseiged> i when i do sudo apt-get update
<LordSavage> HymnToLife,  maybe a bug in the feisty version?
<HymnToLife> LordSavage, do you have something on the right edge of your window now ? like dots or someting ?
<deville75> i c
<deville75> ok
<barbarella> to much deville75
<deville75> sry
<LordSavage> ah
<LordSavage> thank you
<LordSavage> my mistake
<LordSavage> :D
<rapid> that error is self explanitory
<Beseiged> i get errors, i can only load about 24/42 before i get an error retreive repos, and i no longer have files listed in my update manager
<ThunderFox> Ubuntu_Noob, what's your partition setup?
<dyrne> deville75: azureus is a pain for me with 512 ram though. there are smaller torrent clients that work well
* LordSavage is an idiot
<barbarella> Beseiged:take an other mirror
<trippen> please help how can i make sure my kernel is mounting libsenors and sysfs
<LjL> Beseiged, do another "sudo apt-get update" and paste the full output of it into the pastebin, please
<cypherdelic> Need help with encryption: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/thread.php?threadid=17047
<Beseiged> as an update?
<ubuntu_noob> ThunderFox: i only nuked the opengl stuff, i don't think it's a partition problem
<ubuntu_noob> by copying new .so files over the default ones
<deville75> dyrne: what are they? I have 1GB of ram, but if you know better programs please tell
<ThunderFox> ubuntu_noob, you you accidently disrupted a package, just use the package manager to reinstall the package and it should clean it up.
<geckino> hi, have ubuntu package mod_security 1.9 or 2 for apache2
<Beseiged> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5648/ i've reposted with the output
<geckino> ?
<ubuntu_noob> ThunderFox: yeah i've done that, but it still refuses to work 0.o
<ubuntu_noob> ThunderFox: every time i try to run any opengl related app i get symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: undefined symbol: drmOpenOnce
<ubuntu_noob> but i've made sure that it's the so from the original packages
<dyrne> deville75: well ive heard good things about ctorrent. i use rtorrent but thats a terminal app.. deluge is something ive been keeping an eye on but havent tried yet
<ThunderFox> ubuntu_noob,  well the reason I asked about the partition, is if you want to reinstall, you can save your user settings by keeping your /home directory in a separate partition and not reformating it.  (Back it up just to be safe, as well as your whole system if you have the slightest thought you might need some file that is in the main tree)
<kupesoft> Does linux-restricted-modules-generic work on the server kernel?
<LjL> Beseiged, yes, try other mirrors than the US ones. is your internet connection generally working well?
<dyrne> deville75: if youre on kde id just use ktorrent but in gnome..
<ubuntu_noob> ThunderFox:  it would be nice to not have to do a whole re install :<
<amonkey> how can i extract a .flp in ubuntu?
<deville75> dyrne: i c.. hmm I'll check those out, but until then I have a shell script of Azureus, how do I run it? I'm sorry if this is really noob question
<Beseiged> never have internet problems, i had a server up and running for 35 days with no disconnects
<ryanakca> how would I make this work in cron/crontab? 0-59/30 * * * * /usr/sbin/ntpdate 0.ca.pool.ntp.org
<agliv_> Can anyone help me to get Licq to play sounds again?  Sometimes it beeps and sometimes it doesn't even though I haven't changed the settings....
<Beseiged> before i shut it down
<Beseiged> i also have dmz on this computer
<Biovore> .flp isn't that an ISO FS type thing?
<Beseiged> is that source-o-matic a reliable place to get sources?
<ubuntu_noob> ThunderFox:  if i select all the installed packages in synaptic for re install, should that fix it?
<amonkey> Biovore: I believe it is a floppy image. But I don't have a floppy drive and just need the files out of it.
<Q_Continuum> I forget, can you do a server install off a desktop CD?
<LjL> Beseiged: yes
<Biovore> The differance between the server and the desktop is 1 virtual package
<Biovore> after installing desktop to get server uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<dooglus> ryanakca: stick it in /etc/crontab  - but it's better to use ntp than ntpdate - that's a daemon that keeps itself synced as it needs to
<kitche> Biovore: you still have all the gnome applications installed though
<pjz_> I just upgraded from dapper to edgy and I lost my mouse in the process.  Any hints?
<kitche> Biovore: so it's just not one package
<Beseiged> ok i just updated my sources.list to Switzerland and have an = ammunt of errors
<pjz_> it's a USB mouse, if that matters
<Biovore> well if you remove gtk.. it should catch all the dependicies..
<barbarella> Beseiged:your urls doesn't match, and you have some things 2 times
<pjz_> I just upgraded from dapper to edgy and I lost my mouse in the process.  Any hints? it's a USB mouse if that matters.
<Beseiged> this is what i have now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5649/
<Beseiged> still errored
<Biovore> pjz_: dmesg | grep mouse
<amonkey> exit
<dooglus> pjz_: if you tail -f /var/log/syslog then unplug and replug the mouse, do you see anything?
<tarelerulz> I had something funny  happen to me one day my wireless card was not working and the next day it is working . I have no idea what I did
<Trenatos> Anyone got a min over to help out a newbie?
<pjz_> | mice: PS/2 mouse system common to all mice
<tarelerulz> all I can think I did was update my system
<torero> Hello, have a problem with glxgears..no frames per seconds were shown!:(
<casey_> is david in here?
<dooglus> torero: did you use the fps flag?
<Biovore> dmesg | grep input:
<Biovore> dose that show a mouse?
<torero> don't know....I'm new...I just typed in glxgears
<ST47> hello, help please :D
<deville75> Anyone know how I run Azureus when I've finished installing it?
<Trenatos> Yea, it should be in the menu, under Internet.
<casey_> does anyone here use beryl?
<Biovore> deville75: you will probably have to run it from a shell (terminal)
<Biovore> casey_: I do..
<casey_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<barbarella> Beseiged:it should be http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<torero> glxgears -fps don't work :(
<ST47> I'm trying to install kubuntu 6.10 on a laptop, and every time I try, I get up to "select and install software" and it fails
<tarelerulz> I installed berly last night. it is cool ,but it crash alot on me
<xtknight> torero:  glxgears -printfps
<torero> thx
<casey_> it broke beryl
<casey_> and need some help fixing it
<Biovore> torero: Its not a good benchmark
<Vilhelms> I was asking in #winehq about a problem I was having running World of Warcraft, where after a minute of running it my whole computer would hang and I am forced to a hard shutdown but they told me it is probably a problem with my video card and not wine
<ST47> I've burnt many DVDs, this one finally checked ok, and it failed again
<pjz_> dooglus: nope nothing
<jvai> hey ppl i'm ghost!
<torero> yes...I know.but.....after starting glxgears I receive the message -->  libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<ST47> it's a very old laptop
<cikas> barbarella: after dmesg i found modtec:unknown tunerstring: ??????????????
<factboy818181> just out of random curiosity, is there an ubuntu equivalent of Windows MOvie Maker
<barbarella> cikas:still a problem
<Biovore> torero: what graphics card?
<cikas> what should i do?
<torero> ATI Mobility 9700
<Biovore> factboy818181: kinda...
<Trenatos> Here's a Newbie-question for you people. heh.. *embarrased* How do I activate KDE (Or other) after installing it?
<Biovore> torero: you install ATI's driver correctly..
<ST47> perhaps using ubuntu rather than kubuntu may help, I am going to try to burn the dvd at 1x rather than 2x, but honestly, WTF
<factboy818181> Biovore: ?
<Biovore> torero: Its a pain in the butt
<Vilhelms> I am having a problem where World of Warcraft has bad FPS and after about a minute hangs, as well as my whole PC and can't seem to find a solution for it. Here is some output related to my video card, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5608/. Does anyone have any idea of what I could try?
<pjz_> Trenatos: choose it as your window manager
<barbarella> cikas:what is the tv hardware you have got?
<Biovore> factboy818181: cinderela I think its called
<torero> torero@torero-laptop:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<torero> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<torero> direct rendering: Yes
<Biovore> factboy818181: its not in the repos (I think)
<Trenatos> pjz_ duh. But HOW do I do that. thats my problem. Where do I do that?
<Biovore> torero: glxinfo
<cikas> a pixelwiew
<factboy818181> Biovore: any other programs?  I think I tried Cinderela already... :(
<torero> direct rendering: Yes
<pjz_> Trenatos: oh, should be in your display manager. uh, the thing that prompts you to log in.
<deville75> Biovore: I do but it shows a bunch of lines of info and then it says Azureus TERMINATED
<Biovore> factboy818181: kino
<factboy818181> Biovore: thanks
<Biovore> deville75: you have java install correctly?
<cikas> TVTuner PixelView Play TV Pro Ultra
<Trenatos> Brb
<tarelerulz> I make xgl session myself and it is all messed up . It miss menu text so much all most to the point that I could not use it . once I ran berly manager for the menue it worked
* Biovore dosn't like Azureus
<geckino> hi, has ubuntu package mod_security 1.9 or 2 for apache2?
<barbarella> cikas:pal or ntsc?
<emakris2> Anyone know why chroot wouldn't work from a live CD shell?
<deville75> Biovore: yes I believe so,
<casey_> ubuntu noob here and was wonderering if anyone could help me get beryl working again after i somehow broke it the first time i had it working
<Biovore> tarelerulz: beryl is very beta still
<emakris2> my latest kernel update fried my system and I need to run apt-get upgrade
<kitche> casey_: #ubuntu-effects for help with xgl, aiglx or beryl and compiz
<ST47> I'm trying to install kubuntu 6.10 on a laptop, and every time I try, I get up to "select and install software" and it fails
<ST47> I've burnt many DVDs, this one finally checked ok, and it failed again
<eitan> hey guys...i'm having problems compiling gtk 2.10.9 from source.  I believe I have all the dependencies and ./configure runs fine.  When i do "make" i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5650/plain/ ...any suggestions?  I'd appreciate it very much!
<torero> I think gfx is installed ok because of direct rendering is set to yes
<cikas> pal
<Biovore> deville75: let me see if I can find a howto on install in azureus
<tarelerulz> Well, that is good to know I was think I might have messed up the config
<deville75> Biovore: I found one
<Beseiged> i've updated to use http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ and i still get all ign and err
<Biovore> deville75: still no go?
<torero> but no frames where shown when I start the glxgears
<deville75> Biovore: I followed it and still no go.
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know about wireless
<emakris2> anyone here had any problems after the 2.6.17-11 kernel upgrade?
<Beseiged> do you know anything possibly on my side that would prevent updates. perhaps closed posrts or such
<deville75> Biovore: this is the website: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Vilhelms> emakris2, Yeah, my ndiswrapper messed up completely, I had to reinstall it lol
<kitche> emakris2: everyoen had problems when they upgraded the kernel
<tarelerulz> I get kubuntu to see my card  and see other wireless network ,but I can't connnect to them
<barbarella> cikas:can you pastebin dmesg for me, i only need the bttv section.
<emakris2> did everyone just end up reinstalling?
<Biovore> deville75: Don't really know why..  I think it might be something with java..  It a complete pain in the but..  If your running kde, I would run ktorrent works well..
<emakris2> I can't boot either the old kernel
<tim167> ok i downloaded a new ubuntu live cd and now i want to try to repair my broken installation, how do i proceed ?
<cikas> pffff i am on another pc
<cikas> :d
<Vilhelms> I am having a problem where World of Warcraft has bad FPS and after about a minute hangs, as well as my whole PC and can't seem to find a solution for it. Here is some output related to my video card, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5608/. Does anyone have any idea of what I could try?
<kitche> emakris2: no some fixed their problems while other booted to the old kernel
<deville75> hmm how do i know what I have I'm kind of a noob, but I believe I have  Gnome
<Biovore> torero: dose glxinfo show glx vender string: ATI
<emakris2> I wish I could boot the old kernel :(
<Vilhelms> emakris2, You can
<emakris2> I have no idea why that would be affected
<tim167> i have no option 'repair' on ubuntu live cd ... help !
<Vilhelms> emakris2, Just hit esc while grub is loading and choose the older one
<emakris2> I get the same error
<winston> what is the command to shutdown if you cant shutdown via the button in the top right?
<stinger_au> yo
<emakris2> I tried that, /sbin/loader permission denied
<Vilhelms> emakris2, Oh =\ What is it that you're having a problem with in the new kernel?
<barbarella> Beseiged:in console, can you do a wget http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/db3/db3-doc_3.2.9-25_all.deb
<ryanakca> dooglus: kk, thanks
<pbureau> winston, sudo shutdown -h now
<ST47> I'm trying to install kubuntu 6.10 on a laptop, and every time I try, I get up to "select and install software" and it fails
<ST47> I've burnt many DVDs, this one finally checked ok, and it failed again
<barbarella> Beseiged:just an example
<Beseiged> a file downloaded
<emakris2> Vilhelms: yeah there is no way to boot any of the kernels :(
<winston> aah, cant open terminal either
<Beseiged> 19:48:30 (285.38 KB/s) - `db3-doc_3.2.9-25_all.deb' saved [722440/722440] 
<Vilhelms> emakris2, Can you boot in recovery mode at all?
<emakris2> I'm on an nvidia chipset as well
<emakris2> yes
<Beseiged> completed
<tim167> how can i repair my broken ubuntu installation ? i have a live cd but it doesnt give me 'repair' option or anything..
<pbureau> winston, try pressing your power button
<emakris2> I can mount the drive and have backed everything up
<winston> righty
<emakris2> now I want to run chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<kitche> emakris2: have to reinstall the nvidia driver
<Beseiged> can you hold any comment till iget back
<winston> thought there might be an elegant way
<barbarella> cikas:if you are connected with ssh dmesg souldn't be problem
<Beseiged> should be like < 2 minutes running to restroom
<emakris2> and I get /bin/bash permission denied
<lipe__> how can i install the newest gnome desktop ???/ please ...
<stinger_au> does kde-core cover the xserver stuff you need as well ?
<emakris2> I would love to get to the chroot to be able to reinstall the nvidia driver :)
<Vilhelms> tim167, You can boot in recovery mode by hitting esc before grub loads your kernel
<emakris2> But I can't
<pbureau> winston, well the program intercepts the power button as a request to shutdown, if it works it should goto shutdown mode. (same as shutdown -h now)
<cikas> barbarella i send toy i am the same nikos
<tim167> Vilhekms: so without CD ?
<emakris2> The only other thing I'm doing is downloading the alternate cd install to see if the repair installation option will work
<tarelerulz> are subnet and netmask the same thing ?
<tim167> Vilhelms: ^
<pbureau> winston, you can try ctl-alt-F2 and do the sudo command
<maxx18> hey guys... flashplugin-nonfree 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 from the dapper repos isn't working for me. It installed fine but I can't view any flash sites.....
<emakris2> but I was wondering if anyone knows why chroot is complaining?
<Beseiged> k back
<nikos> barbarella i am cikas on the another pc
<barbarella> cikas:so, the only thing whjat does work i xawtv
<Vilhelms> tim167, Yeah, take out the CD... Grub will tell you its loading and you have about 3 seconds to hti esc and go to the menu
<graft_> maxx18: enable backports and you should be able to get flash 9
<barbarella> cikas:so, the only thing what does work i xawtv
<Vilhelms> tim167, Once you do you can select "recovery mode" and it will take you right into the shell with root access ;)
<nikos> i l see now
<pbureau> graft, flash9 has issues as well (install wize)
<Vilhelms> tim167, Now, as far as what you need to do to repair... thats a whole different issue heh
<lipe__> how can i install the newest gnome desktop ???/ please ...
<tim167> Vilhelms: ok ... then i'm nowhere actually
<maxx18> graft_, i have enabled them... i think u can only get flash 9 on edgy
<tim167> Vilhelms: can you help ?
<Vilhelms> tim167, :( I can't help you much further because I'm not too experienced with Ubuntu yet
<Vilhelms> tim167, Depends, what is your problem?
<barbarella> Beseiged:try to reinstall apt
<Beseiged> how does one do that?
<tim167> Vilhelms: when starting ubuntu it hangs on first 'logo' screen at 'waiting for root file system'
<Vilhelms> tim167, try to see if you can boot in recovery mode and see if you get any errors... that may help us further
<barbarella> Beseiged:apt-get --reinstall
<Vilhelms> tim167, If not, try running dmesg and see if there is any issues there
<Vilhelms> tim167, Other than that, I don't remember where the system log is so you'll have to ask someone else where that is :-\
<emakris2> Vilhems: should I try recovery mode as well?
<emakris2> I booted from the live CD
<emakris2> but that's where I get the chroot issue
<tim167> Vilhelms: started recovery mode, but i have no prompt
<gemini9> hi
<Vilhelms> emakris2, Did you not say you tried that? Yeah it'd be good. Thats probably why its not letting you mount successfully
<Vilhelms> tim167, Where did it stop?
<tim167> Vilhelms: only a cursor
<emakris2> I tried from the desktop live cd, not the alternate one yet
<Vilhelms> tim167, Yeah, either its hanging or its still loading... is it showing any messages at all?
<tim167> Vilhelms: ".... USB HID core driver"
<ffad> can i use beryl on dapper drake anymore
<ffad> or is that not supported
<Beseiged> when i type that i am shown a screen of text
<Vilhelms> tim167, Maybe you have a problem with your USB drive =\ Did it say anything else?
<tim167> Vilhelms: no other messages no
<lipe__> how can i install the newest gnome desktop ???/ please ...
<tim167> Vilhelms: ah it also says: waiting for root file system
<Vilhelms> emakris2, I am not 100% sure but I don't think you can gain access to your drive through the Live CD so try booting in recovery mode
<barbarella> Beseiged:apt-get --reinstall apt
<Biovore> lipe__: check it out of cvs/svn and build it I guess..
<emakris2> ok willdo, recovery cd is downloading now.
<Vilhelms> tim167, Okay, yeah that can take a few seconds... depending on the speed of your computer but if not then there may be something wrong with the drive :(
<emakris2> Vilhelms: thanks for the support!
<[M] Darkorical> hello
<tim167> Vilhelms: and there was something else about that, but it just dissapeared, have to retry boot
<barbarella> Beseiged:what does apt-get -f install say?
<lipe__> Biovore: thx u very much
<maxx18> if i do update-flashplugin it fails with "automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes".... can anybody help me out?
<torero> biovore ........ no vendor string: SGI :(
<Vilhelms> emakris2, You're welcome, i'm not really doing much just trying to brainstorm through the problems I have had setting my Ubuntu up the past few days :)
<tim167> Vilhelms: or its looking in the wrong place
<cikas> barbarella xawtv does not work
<Vilhelms> tim167, I'm not sure =\ I don't know much about problems with the filesystem
<Vilhelms> tim167, All I cay say is that it may not be able to load the drive... but I have no clue
<[M] Darkorical> I have a few questions some on ubuntu and some on linux in general  can I get some answeres here?
<tim167> Vilhelms: after waiting for root file system comes :   device not accepting addres 2, error -71
<Vilhelms> tim167, You'll have to try and see if you can get someone more experienced give you a hand.. sorry i can't be of any more help :(
<Beseiged> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5652/
<EpicUser> anyone tried running *buntu off a memory stick?
<tim167> Vilhelms: no problem thanks anyway
<Vilhelms> tim167, :( I have no clue what that means
<Beseiged> oops ifnore that
<Vilhelms> Anyone else that can give tim167 a hand?
<Beseiged> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Beseiged> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Vilhelms> sudo
<Vilhelms> Beseiged, sudo before the command
<Beseiged> yea my bad there
<tim167> anyone  know what " waiting for root file system" followed by "device not accepting addres 2, error -71" signifies ( ubuntu wont boot )
<Beseiged> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Q_Continuum> "Make me a sandwich." "Make yourself a sandwich." "sudo make me a sandwich" "okay"
<EpicUser> mmm, sandwich
<Q_Continuum> mmm sandwich indeed.
<barbarella> Beseiged:and -f install
<Vilhelms> I am having a problem where World of Warcraft has bad FPS and after about a minute hangs, as well as my whole PC and can't seem to find a solution for it. Here is some output related to my video card, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5608/. Does anyone have any idea of what I could try?
<Beseiged> that was the out put from sudo apt-get -f install
<casey_> what is the graphics line again plz?
<JamesG> Anyone have any suggested alternatives to gnome-screensaver? I keep having problems like I'll come back to my desk after being away for a while, and it's caused a problem where the mouse has stopped working and I can't switch to other apps with the keyboard. The only solution is to ssh in from another box and kill the gnome-screensaver process.
<nikos> barbarella pls the last help
<tim167> i have an ubuntu installation that stalls at 'waiting for root file system' it says : "device not accepting addres 2, error -71", after a while (in recovery mode) it says: "can't access tty; job control turned off" any ideas ?
<barbarella> Beseiged:what does a apt-cache search ubuntu say?
<Biovore> JamesG: set the screensaver to non GL ones..
<barbarella> Beseiged:what does an apt-cache search ubuntu say?
<Err_> how do i get a resolution above 1024x760?
<JamesG> Biovore: It's not using a GL one. It's set to cycle photos.
<Beseiged> many many things
<barbarella> ok
<Biovore> JamesG: him intressting..  try a blank screen...
<Beseiged> do you need me to expand on that?
<cypherdelic> Any encryption expert here??
<Biovore> JamesG: the gnome system uses xscreensaver for screensaver..
<JamesG> Biovore: Not by default in ubuntu it doesn't
<tarelerulz> if you have wireless hard should getting your ip and so on from the dhcp should that work or do you have to manuelly config it
<tim167> my ubuntu installation is broken, it hangs at 'waiting for root file system' in recovery mode i can see : "device not accepting addres 2, error -71", after a while it says: "can't access tty; job control turned off" any ideas ? thanks
<beg1689> i still havent gotten my wireless to work
<GaiaX11> Err_: If you have a card which supports that. Do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose that :-)
<beg1689> i have to switch to windows for tha damn thing
<GaiaX11> beg1689: Have you tried ndiswrapper to set your card up?
<barbarella> Beseiged:van you pastebin your error agian when you do update
<tim167> ok other question then: how do i install ubuntu leaving a previously installed version intact so i can keep all files from that ?
<Beseiged> if it matters i modified my source and sources .list because i didn't know which one to update
<pbureau> tim167, dont reformat the partitions when reinstalling
<jellobean> tim, I am having the same problem with the can't access tty....do you have any other OS's installed on your computer?
<Being> just use the free space
<barbarella> Beseiged:still it does.
<cypherdelic> Any encryption expert here??
<tim167>  jellobean: yes
<GaiaX11> Beseiged: source.list
<Biovore> cypherdelic: what you doing with encryption?
<tim167>  jellobean: i have another ubuntu which also doesnt work, and i also docked + nested a dynebolic on this dirve
<frogzoo> tim167: if /home is on a separate partition, backup all /etc & /var if you need it should do it
<jellobean> my disk works fine on my old computer with Win xp on it...but stops on the computer with no OS
<cypherdelic> Being,
<Vilhelms> I am having a problem where World of Warcraft has bad FPS and after about a minute hangs, as well as my whole PC and can't seem to find a solution for it. Here is some output related to my video card, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5608/. Does anyone have any idea of what I could try?
<beg1689> GaiaX11: actually, my card worked out of the box (used kubuntu install 6.10)
<beg1689> but when i set up my LAN, i couldnt get the wireless to connect anymore
<tim167> frogzoo: /home is not a separate partition
<cypherdelic> Beseiged, i try to encrypt my root partition
<Being> cypherdelic		B
<linxeh> Vilhelms: get a proper graphics card
<linxeh> :)
<frogzoo> tim167: that's a shame, you'll need to back it up then
<beg1689> when i check with iwconfig it says 97% and my router lists me as a client
<beg1689> but i get no internet
<jellobean> does anyone know what tty stands for??
<cafuego_> teletype
<frogzoo> jellobean: teletype
<Biovore> Vilhelms: That output looks fine...
<beg1689> any ideas?
<Beseiged> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5656/
<jellobean> thanks
<Vilhelms> Biovore, So what you're saying is that its probably a problem with wine?
<linxeh> Vilhelms: what card do you have ?
<frogzoo> jellobean: it's a legacy, to say the least
<brrrt> how can i unmute my notebook speakers?   when i use the newest feisty kernel i cannot control the notebook speakers :( but it works with older feisty kernels
<Vilhelms> linxeh, ATI Xpress 200
<tim167> frogzoo: you dont happen to know how to fix my other problem ? (the device not accepting addres 2, error -71 one )
<th1> I have just updated the lm-sensors package with the latest upstream version, so it now detects my sensors.. should I submit this to ubuntu and if so how?
<Biovore> beg1689: do you get an IP from DHCP?
<linxeh> Vilhelms: I'm running WoW on an AMD64 machine using an Nvidia 6600GT pci express card, but using Cedega rather than wine
<beg1689> i think so
<GaiaX11> beg1689: have you double checked ip number, dns, essid, etc ...?
<Biovore> Vilhelms: wine is very complex..
<linxeh> Vilhelms: I havent tried Wine by itself yet
<cypherdelic> Beseiged, do you know anything about that?
<beg1689> i can try right now but ill lose IRC
<beg1689> it drops my local connection when i do it
<Vilhelms> linxeh, Cedega is the one you pay for, right?
<linxeh> Vilhelms: yeah
<Vilhelms> linxeh, Is there a way I could try to see if I can get it working with like a trial version or something?
<frogzoo> tim167: is this a usb drive?
<linxeh> Vilhelms: some people say that crossover office has less problems
<shatrat> Vilhelms, I ran wow in wine no problem
<tim167> frogwoo: nope, its the drive that has ubuntu installed on it
<linxeh> Vilhelms: you can get a 30 day trial of crossover - might be worth a go
<shatrat> Vilhelms, if you havent tried that yet.
<Beseiged> cypher i am sorry, but i don't knwo what question your are regerring to
<beg1689> im gonna try again right now
<Vilhelms> linxeh, I think I will
<Vilhelms> shatrat, Do you have problems chaging your video preferences in game?
<linxeh> Vilhelms: is your PC overclocked ?
<Vilhelms> linxeh, No, its a laptop
<gpd> any idea where samba stores the password file?
<frogzoo> tim167: try a search of launchpad if you haven't yet
<sable> When I run this command for wine: /configure CFLAGS=-fno-stack-protector
<linxeh> Vilhelms: ahh - I've yet to get the fglrx driver to work on my laptop :(
<shatrat> Vilhelms, well, I sold my account a couple months ago, but I didn't then.  There is a whole wine how-to linked in the ubuntuforums.org gaming area though, addresses all the common issues
<sable> I get: /configure CFLAGS=-fno-stack-protector
<cypherdelic> Beseiged, Im using cryptsetup, after startup i get output: "no cryptroot configured, skipping"
<Biovore> yeah cedega is your better bet
<Biovore> www.transgamming.com I think
<Biovore> cost money, but there some real support with it..
<linxeh> I've got a flipping Radeon M300 in this laptop and its a right PITA
<tim167> frogzoo : what's launchpad ?
<sable> err, checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<Beseiged> oh i don't
<sable> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<Vilhelms> shatrat, I tried that and I still have problems :(
<sable> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<sable> checking for gcc... gcc
<sable> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<sable> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Vilhelms> shatrat, I'm going to give cedega a try
<Beseiged> i've been using ubuntu about a day and i used debian through commandline for about a week
<linxeh> Vilhelms: I dont think you can get a trial of it
<linxeh> i might be wrong though
<barbarella> Beseiged:are you using the console?
<Beseiged> yes
<shatrat> Vilhelms, ok, but cedega is basically a fork off wine.  Still, you can get their supported full version for 3 months for like 15 bucks.
<frogzoo> gpd: /var/lib/samba/passdb.tdb
<shatrat> Vilhelms, and its supposed to performa bit better
<linxeh> shatrat: cedega is really nice and easy though :)
<Beseiged> well terminal right?
<Vilhelms> shatrat, Yeah thats what I've heard
<gpd> frogzoo: thanks :D
<Vilhelms> shatrat, and I understand its just a fork off of wine
<pjz_> wow, that was... weird
<linxeh> at least cedega push money back into wine
<pjz_> my USB mouse refused to work... until I plugged in a PS/2 mouse
<sable> When I run this command for wine: /configure CFLAGS=-fno-stack-protector
<Beseiged> i am also using sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list to modify list
<shatrat> Vilhelms, it forked a long time ago though, its significantly different now, but I thnk the biggest advantage is that you cang et support for it.
<sable> I get: checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<linxeh> shatrat: I thought it was just a set of python scripts and patches to core wine ?
<sable> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<sable> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<Vilhelms> shatrat, I will give it a try for 3months and see if its worth it :)
<sable> checking for gcc... gcc
<sable> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<sable> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<sable> Any Ideas why?
<beg1689> ok, how can i test if my wireless works
<Biovore> sable: apt-get install build-essential
<barbarella> Beseiged:what does a sudo aptitude update say?
<Biovore> sable: no compile installed
<beg1689> i think its connected but if i unplug my LAN i dont have internet anymore
<shatrat> linxeh, I thought the changes weren't that superficial, maybe youre right though.
<sable> biovore: I already have build essentials installed
<linxeh> shatrat: I'm probably totally wrong :)
<Beseiged> i get done up to and including building tag datbase and then err and ign the rest of the way until it says reading package lists... done
<beg1689> heres my iwconfig: http://rafb.net/p/zWULhN59.html
<trevor> I think my HDD has some errors or bad blocks. When installed I sometimes recieve an error telling me that there are no disk drives present to install onto. I reboot and the message goes away sometimes and will start to install. If i cancel the install (to test for the error message) it appears again a few times. Is this a cause of a hard drive failing?/ If so, how can I test my hard drive for failures?
<linxeh> trevor: I'd just toss it away, but I've been stung by bad drives in the past so I would say that
<trevor> so you think its the drive linxeh?
<tim167> can anyone help me ?: ubuntu wont start, it hags at 'waiting for root file system'. If I start in recovery mode i can see:  "device not accepting address 2, error -71".
<frogzoo> trevor: install smartmontools
<frogzoo> tim167: try a search of launchpad if you haven't yet
<trevor> frogzoo: I did, smart is not avail on this machine it says
<mapez> Guys, whhy should I go for Ubuntu and not Debian?
<trevor> Device does not support SMART when i run smartctl
<GaiaX11> beg1689: do you have the networking icon in your panel?
<frogzoo> mapez: why indeed
<shatrat> mapez, it's more fun to say?  better support?  newer packages?
<_3oo3> mapez:  Actually I hear the ubuntu is african for 'I dont get debian'
<bruenig> chucke
<mapez> I was just wondering the major differences.
<_3oo3> mapez:  its like xp...
<tim167> frogzoo https://launchpad.net/ ?
<frogzoo> mapez: the ubuntu install is easier to setup
<Beseiged> like xp that i can run simple updates on >.>
<Beseiged> can't*
<sable> Any other ideas Biovore?
<bruenig> mapez, ubuntu is easier and isn't as flawed as debian is
<jcole> how can i have wget not download a file but ONLY the headers?
<GaiaX11> beg1689: If not, right click the panel and add the icon on it. So it will tell you if the card is on
<frogzoo> tim167: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<Biovore> sable: gcc -version
<_3oo3> less functionality, less stability, easier to use, no thought required, don't do anything outside of preset intentions on the developer's side, as opposed to being the antithesis of a tool.
<mapez> bruenig: flawed? I'm looking to make the jump sometime.
<sable> Biovore: gcc: unrecognized option '-version'
<sable> gcc: no input files
<Biovore> sable: gcc --version
<_3oo3> mapez:  do the PCBSD if you want wasy and funcitonal....ubuntu is more like a 'trying out linux for the first time' os, and I wouldn't recommend it for that, even.
<bruenig> _3oo3, you are retarded. If you aren't able to fit ubuntu to your needs, you have to be the most ignorant human being I have seen.
<Biovore> sorry :-P
<sable> gcc (GCC) 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)
<bruenig> _3oo3, the preset people who don't know much can use it, but if you are this dominant power user you present yourself as being, certainly you can customize it
<Biovore> sable: what are you compiling?
<cafuego_> bruenig/_3oo3: do you mind?
<mapez> _3oo3: I'm not looking for easy.. I'm looking for something to kill time with.
<frogzoo> bruenig: now now
<sable> I don't know, I'm setting up eve to work with wine
<_3oo3> mapez:  freebsd
<sable> This is the command I'm using:  sudo ./configure CFLAGS=-fno-stack-protector
<shatrat> mapez, ubuntu is a great place to start because of the huge userbase and package availability.  Dont mind the trolls.
<_3oo3> bruenig: its not my fault youre loyal to an os that does less for you than mine does for me ;)
<linxeh> trevor: how old is the drive?
<shatrat> _3oo3, yours seems to seriously have harmed your personality
<shatrat> _3oo3, think Ill steer clear of that
<Biovore> sable: should work.....
<cafuego_> STOP TROLLING!
<_3oo3> shatrat: what do you mean
<sable> Yeah, that's my problem :(
<Biovore> sable: what package you tring to compile?
<bruenig> _3oo3, you are ridiculous man. If you want to do something on ubuntu you can. I can do anything on ubuntu that I can do on any other linux distro. It is setup easier for those who aren't as experienced. But for those who are, you can still do whatever you want, it is linux after all.
<chorse> sable: put that CFLAG stuff BEFORE the ./configure
<trevor> linxeh: about a year, maybe.
<tim167> ok ill have to reinstall once again, i'm not going to get this fixed :-/
<HymnToLife> bruenig, please don't feed the troll
<Biovore> sable: that might do it.. or make it a shell variable
<bruenig> ok
* bruenig ends
<sable> Command not found
<GigaClon> This is an Ubuntu support channel _3oo3 so either support ubuntu or ask a question or leave
<_3oo3> bruenig: why Linux?  Its an inferior platform...and why ubuntu?  I mean....opensuse hits both ends of ubuntu's spectrums, and its support is better.
<HymnToLife> !ops | _3oo3 is trolling
<ubotu> _3oo3 is trolling: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* _3oo3 was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You know why!)
<pungie> I am a bit of a newbie, I had dapper running great, my wifi card worked out of hte box... I did a software upgrade to edgty  and new my wireless nic doesn't show up and I have no clue what to do
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Biovore> sable: export CFLAGS=<>  then try a ./configure --prefix=/usr
<linxeh> trevor: hmm, what make ? I've found hitachi/ibm drives and maxtor drives to be really nasty over the last couple of years
<Centaur5> I have a lock on totem and it won't let me take it off.  How can I force that?
<Beseiged> are there any ports i need to open for apt-get update? it just looks like port 80 to me which is open
<cafuego_> LjL: thanks
<lolole> anyone here with a wacom tablet?
<mapez> Sorry for starting a huge war here guys :S I'm 'peacing out'
<sable> Biovore: et up the wine compile environment (the CFLAGS is essential!) and build.
<sable> That is the step I am on
<luzylee> cafuego: hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@christopher-punches.dorm.usm.maine.edu]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<barbarella> Beseiged:it tries to get some packages, witch are not there, that is your miner issue.
<trevor> linxeh: maxtor :/
<shatrat> at least it wasnt malformed DCC requests this time
<luzylee> LjL: wow, that was quick :/
<trevor> linxeh: im not sure what it is, it sounds hdd'ish to me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<frogzoo> Biovore: why are you compiling wine?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ctech.smccme.edu]  by LjL
<sable> Biovore: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Beseiged> it either fails, ignores, or errors my package. i that is more like all then "some"
<linxeh> trevor: hmm. ive had problems like you are having with the controller has started to die too, and when the cable is dodgy
<cafuego_> luzylee: heya. related to suzy? ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *3oo3*!*@*]  by LjL
<barbarella> Beseiged:that's what i read from your output
<luzylee> cafuego: same
<lolole> any way to adjust sensitivity on a wacom tablet?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<luzylee> cafuego: I found some data If I may show you
<lolole> it is very reactive to my styles
<lolole> *stylus
<lolole> and also, the mouse sometimes jumps when i reach the top
<Ztripez> any1 here using lirc under edgy?
<trevor> linxeh: I tried several cables.
<cafuego_> luzylee: Sure... if it's a lot, plonk it on a pastebin.
<trevor> and a new mobo.
<sable> Biovore: Should I try to reinstall gcc?
<trevor> conclusion -- HDD. I tried ram even
<linxeh> trevor: yeah, I would assume the HDD. I try and replace all of my drives within a year, and sell them as secondhand
<linxeh> trevor: IMO domestic IDE drives are absolute rubbish :(
<pungie> I am a bit of a newbie, I had dapper running great, my wifi card worked out of hte box... I did a software upgrade to edgty  and new my wireless nic doesn't show up and I have no clue what to do
<tim167> so my only option is: backup all my files, erase partitions, install ubuntu, install all programs search for all dependancies, , all over again, pfff how i hate this :-/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *3oo3*!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *3oo3*!*@*!#ubuntu-unregged]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<luzylee> cafuego_: I pasted for you in other channel
<HymnToLife> funny, _3oo3 continues his badmouthing in ##freebsd
<trevor> linxeh: mines a ata 2
<HymnToLife> and is quite proud of it, actually
<linxeh> trevor: at work we only keep drives for 9-11 months before they are replaced
<Ztripez> noone?
<linxeh> in critical systems anyway
<frogzoo> tim167: create a separate /home this time
<GaiaX11> pungie: Is your card working?
<trevor> linxeh: ahh
<pungie> GaiaX11: yes, it worked prior to the upgrade to Edgy... running iwconfig say no wireless extensions
<pungie> I think somiethng in the upgrade, broke something?
<tim167> frogzoo: will do, ubuntu should by default
<frogzoo> tim167: agreed
<pungie> ah
<GaiaX11> pungie: I mean in edgy. Is it working?
<sable> BIovore: I reinstalled gcc, and same thing, it still says the compiler cannot make executables.  Any other ideas?
<Camo`_`> Hi  can someone help me with vpnc on KUBUNTU?
<pungie> hmm, it doesn't appear but I just typed: modprod ath_pci and now in iwconfig it shows up
<LjL> sable: i assume you have build-essential installed?
<frogzoo> sable: did you install build-essential ?
<Biovore> sable: hmmm
<LjL> sable: are you... compiling WINE?
<Biovore> frogzoo: (he did)
<shatrat> pungie, its a pretty common problem, I dont have a wireless card much less the same model as you.  Its because of the kernel updgrade most likely,  check out this thread for example.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2137436
<sable> LjL and frogzoo: yes
<theidiotthatisme> Hey hopefully you guys can help me with something. Right now, I have Suse, Ubuntu, and Windows installed on my laptop. I want to get rid of Suse and append the partition to Ubuntu, however the Grub that is currently used is Suse's. Is there a simple way to make Ubuntu's the grub that is used?
<Biovore> sable: wine is funky...
<pungie> shatrat, thanks. I just did the modprob and it works now... Do I need to do that on every reboot?
<sable> I don't know what I'm doing, I'm jsut following directions,  I'm installing eve/wine
<Camo`_`> I'm having trouble connecting to my school's wireless with Kvpnc... I imported the cisco vpn file from the vpn client I have on windows but it still doesnt work
<frogzoo> Biovore: sable no need to compile wine - just use the latest from the budgetdedicated repo
<GaiaX11> pungie: can you surf the net?
<Camo`_`> it connects me, but i can't get on any websites does anyone know what's wrong?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<LjL> sable, i don't know if you need a specific version of WINE or whatever for some reason -- but you do know that WINE is available from the repositories, and compiled?
<LjL> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<LjL> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<sable> I have to compile because If you dont add the cflags then when you try to run wine you'll just get "Segmentation fault. Core dumped."
<pschulz01_> !ssh-agent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh-agent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> sable: with 0.9.30 ?
<Camo`_`> I'm having trouble connecting to my school's wireless with Kvpnc... I imported the cisco vpn file from the vpn client I have on windows but it still doesnt work... it connects me, but i can't get on any websites does anyone know what's wrong?
<sable> if I already downloaded wine, and tried to compile it, did it "install"? Or can I just delete the direcvtory
<pfein> how can I get tomboy to use Konqueror instead of Firefox?
<pschulz01_> How do I set up ssh-agent within gnone?
<LjL> sable: eh, no, if you never typed make install, it did not install
<jellobean> my live cd won't boot up....where can i get a copy to install it directly on my hard drive
<Ferret> sable: in the tools directory there used to be a script called wine-installer or similar
<sable> Frogzoo: I guess im not using newest, im using 0.9.23
<trainer_> I'm trying to install from the live cd, and the partitioner hangs. my /etc/fstab has only unionfs and tmpfs, is it not detecting my hd?
<frogzoo> sable: 0.9.30 is on the budgetdedicated repo, also, check appdb for wine problems
<frogzoo> !wine | sable
<ubotu> sable: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<frogzoo> !appdb | sable
<ubotu> sable: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<GaiaX11> jellobean: Why not? Did it boot up before?
<sable> K, I'll try some more and I'll be back if it still does not work
<holycow> trainer_, yeah that is very common indeed sir.  its buggy.  install ubuntu using the alternate iso ... it uses d-i the terrific text based installer
<sable> What is the command for removing a directorty even though it's full?  I thought it was rmdir -r
<jellobean> it boots up on my old computer...but not my new one....tells me "/bin/sh: can't access tty;job control turned off
<jellobean> (initramfs)_
<Beseiged> if  i have version 6.06 and do sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade i should be able to upgrade from 6.06 correct?
<GaiaX11> sable: rm -rf
<trainer_> holycow, alternate iso? i have to burn a new cd?
<Daemonic> OMG! ubotu! I'm a big fan of your work!
<YelloJello> hey i need a way so i can get my account to be root
<YelloJello> not using sudo
<Camo`_`> type sudo man
<Camo`_`> oh :(
<Camo`_`> I'm having trouble connecting to my school's wireless with Kvpnc... I imported the cisco vpn file from the vpn client I have on windows but it still doesnt work... it connects me, but i can't get on any websites does anyone know what's wrong?
<frogzoo> YelloJello: you most likely don't - use sudo
<Linkmasta23> hi
<holycow> trainer_, its a separate cd yes.  just note that the live cd is brand new idea for installing an os, ubuntu was the first to do it, but the modifications made to the partitioner are very buggy and i helkp people with your situation a lot.  so yeah try the alternate for now.  the live cd will improve.
<Linkmasta23> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<jellobean> gaiaX11, it boots up on my old computer...but not my new one....tells me "/bin/sh: can't access tty;job control turned off (inittramfs)
<frogzoo> YelloJello: sudo -i
<YelloJello> DOES ANYONE WANT TO TELL ME HOW TO GET AN ROOT ACCOUNT UNDER A CURRENT USER
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<holycow> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
* YelloJello was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (most likely not)
<holycow> thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<frogzoo> YelloJello: no
<sable> When I install something from the prepo's, where does it install it to?
<Linkmasta23> is caps really bad around here?
<GaiaX11> jellobean: I had some problems like that another day. I water washed the cd cleaned it and it worked. Try that before downloading a new .iso  Perhaps it still works :-)
<holycow> Linkmasta23, they are bad everywhere
<GigaClon> caps is bad in the internet
<holycow> its an internet convention
<GigaClon> caps = shouting
<qwerty967> what's the best media plugin for firefox? is it mplayer?
<atomiku-linux> caps = serious business
<Asc__> sable: you can check the files it installs by right-clicking on the package, selecting 'properties' and going to the 'installed files' tab
<jellobean> gaiax11, thanks, isn't it weird that it works on my other computer though?
<shatrat> qwerty967, I like mplayer, I dont know how one defines "best" though
<Biovore> qwerty967: I have good luck with the mplayer pluggin here..
<bruenig> !best
<pfein> how can I get gnome apps to use konqueror (I'm a KDE user)?
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Linkmasta23> i knolw that but is it worth booting someone from irc?
<Linkmasta23> know
<atomiku-linux> yes
<atomiku-linux> its worth booting someone from irc
<atomiku-linux> because its annoying and noobish
<sable> Anyone here good with wine?
<YelloJello> lasse_: Can u tell me how i was talking to you the other day
<shatrat> Linkmasta23, booting someone? Id kill someone with a hatchet just for misusing their/they're/there
<LjL> Linkmasta23: especially if coupled with his attitude. anyway, let's keep on topic.
<qwerty967> i'm trying to stream a video, and the totem one doesn't work with this stream... i'm trying mplayer, but the two seem to conflict
<frogzoo> sable: did you install from budgetdedicated yet?
<stinger_au> HELP:  i just installed kde-core and my kcontrolcenter is empty
<atomiku-linux> shatrat: me too
<qwerty967> how do i disable totem plugin?
<audimage> Hello, do any of you know how to recover an Ubuntu partition? I've installed windows, but cannot get grub to load. I am using the livecd now
<sable> Frogzoo: I installed with the package manager
<Biovore> atomiku-linux: apt-get install kde-base
<GaiaX11> jellobean: if you do what I said you will not loose any data. But it is up to you
<LjL> !grub > audimage    (audimage, see the private message from Ubotu)
<holycow> Linkmasta23, i didn't see the rest of his posts so hard to judge
<frogzoo> sable: go back, read the wine docs, enable the budgetdedicated repo & try again
<frogzoo> !wine | sable
<ubotu> sable: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<theidiotthatisme> !grub > theidiotthatisme
<FantasticFoo> hey all. i have wireless internet working via ndiswrapper with my broadcom card... mainly, anyways. i'm able to connect to most wireless networks, except those at my school. whenever i try to connect to any of my school's networks, i get an error that the "ip could not be found"
<FantasticFoo> anyone know what this is about?
<YelloJello> please tell me how to become  a root user?
<LjL> YelloJello: you *have* a root account available under you current user (if you installed a default Ubuntu). just type "sudo -i", and there you are at a root login.
<GigaClon> why do you need to be?
<GaiaX11> FantasticFoo: try to ping your school host before
<FantasticFoo> GaiaX11: huh?
<FantasticFoo> GaiaX11: how?
<Dabian> A quick quistion from the hip --- which card- or usb-"wifi-thing" do I want for Ubuntu most likely?
<bard> LjL, isn't "sudo su" faster
<sable> frogzoo: W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<jellobean> gaiax11, i have no data on my new comp, i haven
<LjL> bard: .......?
<qwerty967> does anyone know how i disable totem? i tried to remove just the plugin and i see it's part of ubuntu-desktop
<GaiaX11> FantasticFoo: ping ipschollnumber
<Pooky> You know what would be cool, if there was a recommended hardware page on the ubuntu site. Like, if you buy XYZ, you'll have a trouble free install.
<Dabian> Pooky : I agree!
<LjL> bard: it's the same number of characters, if that's what you mean. besides that, "sudo su" it totally redundant, as "sudo" and "su" are both commands to switch users, and "sudo" is perfectly capable of doing it by itself
<Pooky> Buy x, get a fairly standard workstation, buy y, get a beryl steampowered desktop, etc.
<FantasticFoo> GaiaX11: and by "ipschollnumber" you mean their ip address right?
<GaiaX11> jellobean: I meant not your comp, but your cd
<zeeeeeee> help - i was running update-manager to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10, but it had tons of errors for some reason (ubuntu had otherwise been running smoothly). i decided to try again by rebooting, but now my system's completely hosed - i can't start gnome, i barely figured out how to get wifi working from the cli, and i can't even start vi because of missing shared libs.
<FudgeYou> does anyone know how to hack wifi encription
<TylerDurden> hi, my firefox refuses to boot up, it often crashes and i have to restart to get it back up again. but i'm wgetting something right now, is there a way to "kill" firefox so i can use it again? (but i don't see it in sys terminal)
<Pooky> Cause I need to get a new laptop for work, and I want to get something that unlike my macbook with linux, works worth a damn.
<GaiaX11> FantasticFoo: yes
<FantasticFoo> GaiaX11: k
<calvarez> FudgeYou, why>
<calvarez> ?
<FantasticFoo> GaiaX11: and how does that help me? what should i do with the output
<zeeeeeee> any hope of rescuing my laptop from this situation?
<sable> FudgeYou:  What type of encription?
<holycow> FudgeYou, wrong question for the wrong channel
<calvarez> zeeeeeee, yes, fresh install
<holycow> please take that to google
<Dabian> Pooky: Buy Z .. get a broken system that will run like Royal Rouge if you manage to get it working.
<FudgeYou> fbecause my school they encripted it and wont let students use it
<Pooky> Dabian, is there even like, a supported hardware list anywhere?
<zeeeeeee> calvarez: really? that's it?
<holycow> Pooky, yes on the wiki
<shatrat> TylerDurden, killall firefox or maybe killall firefox-bin
<Dabian> Pooky : SOmething like that ..
<calvarez> zeeeeeee, hmm, if you want a very reliable installation, yes
<Dabian> holycow !!
<GaiaX11> FantasticFoo: If it pings, you have to set up your school host to accept your home ip connection there
<Dabian> holycow : Didn't you run Debian some time back?
<shatrat> TylerDurden, but im sure there must be some solution to your problem, maybe you have an older flash plugin and your homepage has flash in it?  When firefox crashes the #1 suspect is flash imo
<calvarez> zeeeeeee, if you could fix it reliably, you wouldn't be asking how to do it, so I strongly recommend a fresh install
<holycow> Dabian, nope, i wish
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<TylerDurden> shatrat, it says there is no process to be killed
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ACBED379.ipt.aol.com]  by LjL
<Dabian> holycow : OK .. I thought I saw you in a debian help channel once.
<FantasticFoo> GaiaX11: hmm
<holycow> Dabian, ah i'm there always actually
<zeeeeeee> sigh...ok
<Dabian> LjL: Just ban all of AOL .. most are bad anyhow.
<LjL> heh
<TylerDurden> shatrat, my homepage is google, it usually crashes randomly, for example i just opened a screenshot this time and it crashed, when trying to open it just tries to load it for 15 seconds and then dies
<FantasticFoo> ok
<calvarez> why was yellojello banned?
<FantasticFoo> time to do homework
<LjL> anyway yellojello and fudgeyou were clones, for those wondering.
<FantasticFoo> bye guys
<calvarez> oh
<LjL> calvarez: see above.
<holycow> actually i want to know also
<calvarez> LjL, is it against the rules to have multiple instances connected from the same computer?
<audimage> LjL I followed the instructions, however grub returned this:
<audimage> grub> setup (hd0,5)
<audimage>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<audimage>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes
<audimage>  Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes
<audimage>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,5)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<Dabian> calvarez : Darn aol users.
<audimage>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,5)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<audimage>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0,5) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu
<audimage> .lst "... failed
<DARKGuy> Ahhhh
<DARKGuy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shatrat> TylerDurden, that is odd, its quite stable for me across all my OSes.  Im not sure where to start to try and diagnose a firefox crash,  perhaps try reinstalling, perhaps a different version
<LjL> calvarez: no, but when both connected users are troll, you're quite likely to get a ban.
<LjL> anyway, this is offtopic.
<Mena> Is there a best a progarm to dowenload files from  the inernet
<calvarez> makes sense. Thanks
<TylerDurden> shatrat, i dont know either, but it's ok, im reinstallting tomorrow anyhow, i've had a bunch of problems so far
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mrbrdo> i've got a problem with the nvidia drivers..
<holycow> mrbrdo, just ask
<GaiaX11> Mena: which kind of files?
<mrbrdo> wait, i'm writing ;)
<calvarez> TylerDurden, usually crashes are plugin problem
<GaiaX11> Mena: .deb ?
<Mena> any files
<Dabian> holycow: Are you by any chance using wifi?
<Mena> i mean an internet dowenload manger as IDM
<calvarez> TylerDurden, try uninstalling firefox, then delete /home/<your_user_name>/.mozilla, then reinstall firefox
<holycow> Dabian, not exactly sure what that means, i buy supported hardware and plug it in and go, so yes.
<Dabian> holycow : I have an ASUS mobo .. but I can't the onboard wifi working (even though it should work) so I want to buy something better.
<holycow> what chipset?
<Asc__> mena - never used IDM, but I find aria's a nice download manager.
<GaiaX11> Mena: do you already know apt-get and synaptic?
<Dabian> holycow 590
<calvarez> make sure you don't have multiple instances of a plugin installed. For example, I installed the Flash 9 plugin, and I didn't realize I still had Flash 7 plugin installed
<Dabian> holycow nforce 590
<Mena> Gaiiax11,yes
<holycow> oh wait for a realease or two
<holycow> chances are thats nforce 6
<TylerDurden> is there any other browser in gnome that i could temporarly use? (outside of terminal-text ones)
<holycow> thats not supported until a later kernel and backports for drivers are taking long
<calvarez> TylerDurden, install epiphany
<Dabian> holycow : I want to get rid of my cable ...
<frogzoo> sable: anyway, did wine install ok, apart from the missing key?
<holycow> get an extra supported peripheral in the meantime
<holycow> or wait
<shatrat> TylerDurden, well, you could install Opera
<holycow> not worth trying to muck about manually unless your comfy compiling
<calvarez> Epiphany, Opera, etc
<TylerDurden> so there isn't one built in?
<DARKGuy> I like Galeon
<Dabian> holycow : I used to compile kernel myself .. but its too much work when you don't do it for the fun of it.
<Asc__> opera's not in repos, last I checked
<calvarez> Epiphany is the official GNOME web browser,  but it's usually not installed by default, firefox is
<TylerDurden> calvarez, is there a way to run 2+ apt-gets at a time?
<calvarez> hmm?
<GaiaX11> Mena: do you know d4x?
<frogzoo> TylerDurden: nope
<brombomb> Anyone know where the setting to turn on/off accents using the " key?
<calvarez> you can only run only one instance of dpkg at a time
<TylerDurden> ok
<calvarez> why, are you already running apt-get?
<TylerDurden> yup
<Clint-> evening all
<Being> hi
<calvarez> you're gonna have to wait until it's done :/
<Dabian> calvarez : Make that "you're only supposed to run one instance of dpkg at a time". :)
<Being> you know the menu list ,can the color be changes ?
<mrbrdo> okay, i have a clean install of kubuntu amd64 edgy, i followed the instructions here: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy#Option_1: and installed the nvidia-glx drivers..
<Clint-> need a bit of help
<Being> changed?
<Dabian> mrbrdo : Why?
<Asc__> TylerDuren: sure.  type apt-get [operation]  [package one, package two, package n]  :p
<GaiaX11> !ask | Clint
<ubotu> Clint: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<calvarez> Dabian, oh, every time I've tried to run several instances of dpkg, only the first one goes through because it locks the package database
<Mena> Gaiiax11,YES
<Clint-> i want to make some sort of batch file so that on double click it will launch terminal run ssh using host -l option and the pass option
<mrbrdo> now i had a different problem just last restart, but now i'm getting FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such fil or directory
<TylerDurden> Asc__ but i already have one instance running
<mrbrdo> Dabian why?
<Dabian> calvarez : Yeah .. you can do much in GNU/Linux though, to fool programmes.
<Dabian> mrbrdo : Why did you follow those instructions?
<calvarez> Dabian, well, I'm assuming typical, non-uber-1337-hacking usage here
<mrbrdo> Dabian because i thought it'd work?
<GaiaX11> Mena: Be more specific please
<Asc__> tylerdurden: if it's just downloading, you can cancel it.  If it's installing, it won't take long to finish.
<mrbrdo> Dabian better suggestion?
<Dabian> calvarez : Right
<Mena> Gaiiax11,yes but i am on kubuntu do you think it would work
<Dabian> mrbrdo :  OK
<mrbrdo> and i'll go on to try out beryl too so..
<Mena> Gaiiax11,i know D4X i used it befor
<GaiaX11> Mena: Where are you then?
<Dabian> mrbrdo : I think there is a guide on the ubuntu wiki that actually works.
<TylerDurden> Asc__ haha yeah of course I can, but when you spend 15 min downloading something you usually don't want to just cancel it.. just looking for an easy out is all
<Mena> Gaiiax11,i am on kubuntu know and i dont like use kget
<Mena> now*
<Asc__> tylerdurden: Your download will resume
<calvarez> mrbrdo, I followed the one on the beryl wiki and that one worked fine
<TylerDurden> Asc__ how? just typing apt-get whateverpckage and it should resume?
<corevette> so for mythtv....do you have to plug in a computer through a coaxial cabel?
<GaiaX11> Mena: Did you like d4x?
<calvarez> corevette, yes
<Clint-> anyone?
<Clint-> i want to make some sort of batch file so that on double click it will launch terminal run ssh using host -l option and the pass option
<calvarez> corevette, you need to have a video capture or PVR card in your computer as well
<Asc__> tylerdurden: Yeah.  Packages (and partially downloaded packages) are saved in a cache.  As long as you don't alt-get clean in the meantime, they'll still be there.
<GaiaX11> Mena: if so, install it: sudo apt-get install d4x
<corevette> calvarez...so would i have to buy a tvtuner card?
<calvarez> yes
<calvarez> I would suggest you get not just a TV tuner card, but rather a PVR card
<Mena> Gaiiax11,yes but i wonder if there a program could make 16 conection while dowenloading like IDM so dowenloading would fast
<calvarez> they have hardware decoding
<Asc__> tylerdurden: (so yes; if you try to install it again, the download will resume from where you left off)
<TylerDurden> Asc__, thanks ill keep that in mind next time
<sable> When I run an application I installed into wine, it does nothing
<calvarez> corevette, I would suggest 3 things: get familiar with the PVR software you want to install (MythTV, Freevo, etc) BEFORE you buy any equipment
<sable> when I do it via shell, it just gives me > prompt
<sable> Any ideas?
<Mena> Gaiiax11,in way i guess i will use d4x
<Biovore> sable: its crashing
<Mena> any*
<calvarez> corevette, 2) ask before you buy, the #mythtv-users channel is useful
<prabu^> hi guys
<corevette> how would i get familiar if i can't use it calvarez
<sable> Yeah
<Dabian> holycow : Is there USB-card that will work great here and now - pray'n'plug?
<sable> Thought so, Eve is hard to get to work with linux
<holycow> Dabian, lots of them, the wiki has a list of wireless supported devices
<calvarez> corevette, 3) I've been recommended the Hauppauge WinTV-PVR150 or PVR-500 cards, they're the ones that work the best in l,inux
<chris_> Hello
<holycow> oh wait
<holycow> lol
<Mena> Gaiiax11,until i found any another download manger
<holycow> usb card
<Dabian> holycow : You have no personal expirice worth sharing?
<holycow> no i don't know of any usb cards that work
<calvarez> corevette, I mean, do some research before you buy equipment, make sure you understand how the system is going to work
<sable> So how do I find out why it's crashing?
<holycow> i thought you wrote pmci card
<prabu^> i got a Q, i have 1 machine with a RAID1 and what we did is take the secondary HDD out from the array and put it in another machine as the primary and put another HDD in there and cloned all the 5 machines
<holycow> Dabian, i haven't used usb network connections
<Dabian> holocow: So .. any recommendation to pci (or pci-e) card?
<prabu^> we got a problem now the NIC only works on the machine the image was made on
<calvarez> corevette, if you just go buy a TV tuner card, you come back and then you go "OK, so what do I do now..." that's recipe for disaster
<GaiaX11> Mena: Fast downloading has not to do with the program itself it has to do with your internet connection speed :-)
<chris_> Is there currently any sort of workaround or fix for the Emblem problem with icon size >150%
<Mena> Gaiiax11,i know
<calvarez> corevette,  and 4) have lots of patience. If you use MythTV (with is the most feature-full PVR software there), installation and configuration is hard
<hansent_> corvette, I use a Hauppauge PVR250 with my mythTV setup...works splendid
<Dante123> hi all......I'm a teacher and I have a laptop with windows and ubuntu.......I prefer ubuntu by the way.....but sometimes run into trouble with it when hooking up to peripherals etc.   Today I tried to hook it up to an LCD projector....and it did work....however video I tried to show was in 1024 x768.......and would not give me any other option......does this have something to do with the fact that I was hooked up via the monitor po
<Dante123> LCD projector?
<Being> can any one get to gnome look ?
<prabu^> anybody ?
<Being> www.gnome-look.org
<calvarez> PVR150 is the newer, cheaper version of PVR250
<Dregin> no it was dead earlier
<Camo`_`> I'm having trouble connecting to my school's wireless with Kvpnc... I imported the cisco vpn file from the vpn client I have on windows but it still doesnt work... it connects me, but i can't get on any websites does anyone know what's wrong?
<Dregin> speaking of that
<sable> Biovore: I get this error W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<calvarez> either one is well supported
<Mena> Gaiiax11,but also conecting to 16 conection for the server i am dowenloaing from would make the downloading a litle faster
<hansent_> corevette, you should also look into knopMyth...makes setup super easy...and they have a list of supported hardware
<sable> err not htat error
<sable> Biovore: fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x33fc34) stub!
<Mena> for>>>from*
<sable> that error
<Dabian> holycow : Hmmm .. I'll have to pull my computer out of this table, managing all the wires, then insert the card, and back again .. and reverse when the onboard USB-one is supported ... I guess compiling my own kernel might be worth a shot ... I guess I can build using kernel-package .. and still get my nvidia 7900gtx card working?
<Dante123> I have found that sometimes movies won't display properly on the LCD unless i switch to 800 x 600.....but under preferences--> screen resolution....the only option that came up was 1024 x 768
<hansent_> calcarez, does the PVR150 come with hardware mpeg2 encoding/decoding
<corevette> i already set up hansent_
<calvarez> hansent_, only decoding
<Camo`_`> I'm having trouble connecting to my school's wireless with Kvpnc... I imported the cisco vpn file from the vpn client I have on windows but it still doesnt work... it connects me, but i can't get on any websites does anyone know what's wrong?
<calvarez> the PVR350 is the only one with encoding as well
<holycow> Dabian, sure ... i'm not certain what your criteria are so its hard to have an opinion
<calvarez> erm, wait
<chris_> lol ill paypal anyone $5 for the emblem fix :)
<calvarez> the other way
<holycow> the pvr250 has the same encoding capabilities btw... the only difference is video out
<calvarez> hansent_, it has mpeg2 ENcoding
<Dabian> holycow : I don't want to mess up my filesystem too much .. or the package system.
<Camo`_`> dayam chris u rich or something?
<chris_> no just desperate
<Camo`_`> ohhhhhh
<calvarez> all of them have mpeg2 encoding, only pvr350 has decoding
<chris_> it's a huge nuisance for me
<calvarez> but you don't want that
<atomiku-linux`> Back.
<chris_> I like my folders / icons a little bigger than 150%
<calvarez> hansent_, a PVR150 + an nvidia card is cheaper, faster and more reliable than getting the 350
<Camo`_`> isnt kde better than gnome? so why isnt ubuntu kde and they shoujld make a gubuntu for ppl who want gnome???
<chris_> and unfortunately the emblems get cut off when it is over that
<HymnToLife> Camo`_`, KDE is better than Gnome for people who prefer it
<Dabian> holycow : I used to down me kernels fresh from kernel.org .. and it used to force me to install "fake" kernels to trick dependcies.  Then I started using stock kernels, until I got nvidia gfx card ..
<calvarez> Camo`_`, it's all about user preference
<chris_> does kde support emblems?
<Camo`_`> i thought most people prefer kde?
<HymnToLife> I know it may sound incredible but there are acually people who prefer Gnome
<atomiku-linux`> So... I think its time for a little cleaning... Where do I start? Over the months I have installed all sorts of crap and installed loads of drivers that I dont even really need any more. How shall I go about cleaning ubuntu?
<Clint-> anyone?
<Clint-> i want to make some sort of batch file so that on double click it will launch terminal run ssh using host -l option and the pass option
<Dante123> gnome.....more potential to woo windows users
<calvarez> Camo`_`, I just switched to GNOME this last week after years of using KDE
<holycow> Dabian, sweet, you should be able to help a few people in here when they come asking :)
<Camo`_`> i have kde with beryl.. im pretty sure i can woo windows users :)
<Camo`_`> why calvarez?
<Camo`_`> how do u like gnome?
<calvarez> they're both excellent, it's just a matter of preference, that's all
<chris_> does kde have emblems?
<Camo`_`> oic
<Dante123> clavarez.....and what are your thoughts?
<calvarez> Camo`_`, I don't know, I used to use KDE but I realized that most of the software I used was GTK+ (Gaim, gimp, etc)
<Dante123> calvarez.....why did you switch?
<calvarez> so I decided to switch
<dooglus> calvarez: try XFCE4 some time as well if you've not yet
<frogzoo> atomiku-linux`: maybe dpkg -l   & see what you can do away with
<calvarez> dooglus, I have, It's too minimalistic for my taste
<atomiku-linux`> Trying now
<calvarez> I used to use Xubuntu
<atomiku-linux`> Also
<Dabian> holycow : Hmm .. I guess meanwhile there is a backport of some sort where I can get ubuntu package for my wifi?
<calvarez> I like eye candy, and both GNOME and KDE have plenty of it
<Camo`_`> oh yeah ... with the auto apt-get thing on my system tray, it keeps saying i have 32 updates but when I get the list of updates, it says requested action is "no change"
<chris_> One reason I have never liked KDE a whole lot was it just gave you too much of the same thing.
<Camo`_`> so it doesnt do anything when I click update
<HymnToLife> calvarez, you don't know what "minimalistic" means until you've tried openbox :p
<chris_> Too many apps preinstalled
<shatrat> Dante123, im with calvarez,  I dont really care too much either way about gnome-panel versus kpanel or nautlius versus konqueror, but GTK beats QT
<linxeh> calamari: and xfce does too
<Camo`_`> what is going on?? they are mostly python updates
<zyth> HymnToLife, evilwm.
<HymnToLife> chris_, KDE is not Kubuntu
<holycow> Dabian, not for nforce6 yet, not that i know of
<Music_Shuffle> calvarez, Beryl + XFCE is shiny too if you felt like it ./shrug.
<Dabian> holycow : Oh .. its nforce 5.
<HymnToLife> you can very well install KDE with very few apps if you want
<mrbrdo> Which guide would you guys recommend for installing beryl?
<calvarez> HymnToLife, I don't intend to go on the minimalistic direction. That's why I drew my line on XFCE
<frogzoo> !beryl | mrbrdo
<ubotu> mrbrdo: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<shatrat> mrbrdo, the help.ubuntu.com/berylonedgy one
<calvarez> Music_Shuffle, I like Beryl + GNOME :)
<Camo`_`> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<Dabian> holycow : nforce 5 comes in 3 variants.
<chris_> kde just seems to have too much going on
<dacks_> quick question
<holycow> Dabian, not sure you will haveto research it more deeply for that, i just bought nforce chips once and never again
<Dabian> holycow : I got 590
<calvarez> chris_, that's also the impression I get
<mrbrdo> Camo`_` thanks i'll sure try it out
<Camo`_`> that's what i think about gnome, chris
<Music_Shuffle> calvarez, indeed, and if you load Beryl on startup, it'll run in XFCE too O_O
<Dabian> holycow : I looked for alternatives .. but there were no real :(
<MattJ> Any idea why my sound suddenly died?
<Camo`_`> np.. i isntalled it yesterday .. it was fast and easy :)
<dacks_> anyone know how to set 75hz refresh rate for 800x600 resolution only. (xorg 7.1, beryl installed, edgy)
<MattJ> It hasn't worked all day, was fine yesterday
<Dabian> holycow : I hate proprietary secret hardware.
<frogzoo> MattJ: maybe you have a mute set
<mrbrdo> Camo`_` is it using still aiglx or already without it? i heard that was a new possibility, without xgl or aiglx
<holycow> Dabian, i switched to intel chipsets recently, as much as i hate intel and want to support the underdog i'm tired of dealing with weird chipset issues
<MattJ> It seems there is no device...
<Dabian> holycow : But no other chipset performed like this one when I bought it.
<zepeuga> in sticky notes my notes close to sticky and don't stay in desktop...anyone has the same problem ?
<MattJ> Mixer settings are blank
<Camo`_`> um i have no idea about that
<Camo`_`> i think i have xgl tho
<MattJ> and amixer says "Device not found" or something
<calvarez> mrbrdo, yes, besides AIGLX and XGL there is a special NVIDIA configuration
<shatrat> holycow, nothing wrong with intel, they have more than a few people working on the linux kernel iirc
<chris_> to me personally. Gnome seems to give you the bare essentials and add on if you wish. Default wise I'd say gnome seems to cater more to those who want to be functional but add their own stuff as they see fit. KDE seems to throw everything at you whether you want it or not. Atleast it defaults that way
<frogzoo> Dabian: sounds like you want the HorizSync + VertRefresh options in your xorg.conf
<calvarez> for GeForce FX cards and up
<frogzoo> !fixres | Dabian
<ubotu> Dabian: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Camo`_`> the auto updater in my kubuntu keeps saying i have 32 updates but the Requested Operation says "no change" for all of them but they are upgradable so when I click apply updates, it doesn't do anything since it's "no change" what is going on??
<mrbrdo> well i have a supported card
<mrbrdo> the problem is, as i'm looking at this guide, it's using the same repo that screwed my X up
<HymnToLife> chris_, no, it doesn't
<Dabian> holycow : Does intel chipset support real 16x pci-e in SLi mode?
<calvarez> chris_, if you want barebone essentials, then there are other desktop environments that are way lighter than GNOME
<mrbrdo> is that repo updated for sure for amd64, the .11 kernel?
<audimage> can anybody help me recover my ubuntu partition? When I try to recover grub, it reports Error: 22 No such partition
<holycow> Dabian, not sure, i haven't required those features yet
<dacks_> the horiz and vert synch are correct, its doing 85hz by default
<dacks_> but i need 75
<frogzoo> !appdb | sable
<ubotu> sable: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<chris_> I never said barebone :P barebone is non-functional (IE a barebone computer) I said it gives you enough of what you need to be functional
<HymnToLife> audimage, a mistake in your menu.lst, most likely
<shatrat> mrbrdo, there are still problems with that repo though, the maintainer said he'd be fixing them in the next day or two, but you migth want to use the manual install method that is mentioned if you dont want to wait.  I install manually, its not that big a deal
<calvarez> I just like GNOME for it's elegance, simplicity and feature list. KDE is good too, it allows for extra configurability but it gets kindof crowded IMO
<Dabian> holycow : I wanted my machine to be "game ready" ... I want to code free 3D games. :)
<chris_> yah thats what I think
<shatrat> mrbrdo, you might want to direct any other questions to #ubuntu-effects  and youll probably get better responses
<dacks_> in the gnome panel the only option is 85 hz
<MattJ> $ amixer
<MattJ> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<chris_> a lot of stuff going on.
<dacks_> ive tried generating different modelines in xorg.conf
<mrbrdo> shatrat oh, just install from nvidia.com then? i'll try it
<dacks_> but its not allowing me to use 75hz
<shatrat> mrbrdo, well, follow the guide, there are dependencies and stuff to be met
<calvarez> and most KDE distros tend to replace KDE configuration with their own stuff, so the point of KDE configurability gets kind of lost
<holycow> Dabian, your way too ready. nothing will really use that for games for quite a while.   you will be coding for old hardware for a long time
<audimage> hymntolife how would i go about fixing that
<zepeuga> in sticky notes my notes close to sticky tray and don't stay in desktop...anyone has the same problem ?
<holycow> Dabian, although, it does sound fun :)
<Dabian> holycow :)
<Camo`_`> the auto updater in my kubuntu keeps saying i have 32 updates but the Requested Operation says "no change" for all of them but they are upgradable so when I click apply updates, it doesn't do anything since it's "no change" what is going on?? they are mostly python updates
<shatrat> zepeuga, I thought thats how it was supposed to be.  I dont want to see em all the time.
<HymnToLife> audimage, opening it in your favourite text editor and fixing the partitions numbers, since it obviously has wrong ones
<frogzoo> dacks_: sounds like you want the HorizSync + VertRefresh options in your xorg.conf
<Dabian> holycow : I bought my computer june 2006.
<calvarez> holycow, I challenge that statement
<dacks_> frogzoo, i have configured them already
<dacks_> to factory ranges
<zepeuga> shatrat: hmm i thougt they would STICK in desktop
<holycow> calvarez, okay :)
<mrbrdo> brb
<calvarez> holycow, I think a super-pimped-out computer can be excellent for gaming even at this time
<chris_> Anyway, back to my previous request. $5 for this emblem fix :)
<dacks_> how do i set xorg to use 75hz specifically for 800x600
<zepeuga> zepeuga: theres any app that sticks in desktop ?
<dacks_> modeline correct?
<zepeuga> shatrat
<shatrat> zepeuga, perhaps there is a setting for that in the preferences?
<calvarez> Dabian, just 3 words: Unreal Tournament 3
<calvarez> ;)
<Dabian> :)
<zepeuga> shatrat: there isnt
<Camo`_`> the auto updater in my kubuntu keeps saying i have 32 updates but the Requested Operation says "no change" for all of them but they are upgradable so when I click apply updates, it doesn't do anything since it's "no change" what is going on?? they are mostly python updates plz help!!
<frogzoo> dacks_: if it's an option, remove all the other modelines
<mrbrdo> anyway, does this open for you guys http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-9746.html ? i just get a blank page
<dacks_> frogzoo, i have remove all of them
<calvarez> mrbrdo, it opens
<dacks_> frogzoo, it still defaults to 85hz
<shatrat> zepeuga, maybe you should try tomboy?  I havent used it but i think its similiar and myabe can do what you want?
<Dabian> calvarez : I play PlaneShift .. it seems to demand something already ... at least my fan is going crazy if it starts snowing or stuff like that.
<calvarez> yea, Planeshift is demanding
<mrbrdo> calvarez: and you see what?
<calvarez> mrbrdo, the page :)
<mrbrdo> i just get a blank page
<dacks_> calvarez, planeshift rocks!
<calvarez> the driver download page
<mrbrdo> what the hell :/
<mrbrdo> it doesn't even open on my windows box
<calvarez> mrbrdo, suggestion: don't download the driver from there
<dacks_> windoze
<mrbrdo> calvarez: because?
<Dabian> calvarez : I guess I need a better CPU .. I only have a 4200+  (dual core 2.2GHz AMD64)
<calvarez> mrbrdo, there is a package with that driver
<zepeuga> shatrat: its visually stupid and BIG ;) but yes, it sticks to desktop because it stays open in taskbar :D
<mrbrdo> calvarez: it's broken for amd64
<calvarez> mrbrdo, you need to enable the right repository
<shatrat> calvarez, the package isnt working right now
<calvarez> oh
<calvarez> ok, I didn't know that
<mrbrdo> calvarez: i just tried it, and X wouldn't start anymore
<frogzoo> dacks_: xvidtune maybe
<calvarez> I see
<mrbrdo> calvarez: something with mismatch in module versions
<mrbrdo> calvarez: could you give me the direct download link? i can't open the damn page :/
<shatrat> mrbrdo, try this "wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-9746/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run" in a terminal
<calvarez> Dabian, Nexuiz is demanding too
<dacks_> frogzoo, what would i have to modift to get 75hz
<mrbrdo> ah, thanks :)
<Dabian> calvarez : Been a while since I tried that one.
<calvarez> dacks, you want to modify your Xorg configuration file
<frogzoo> dacks_: dunno, but xvidtune should be able to let you tweak your modelin
<mrbrdo> shatrat: works.
<zyth> Dabian, you don't need a better cpu for planeshift, I have a 2.8g p4 and it runs fine
<calvarez> dacks, it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<atomiku-linux> What can I get so I can share the files that are on my windows box to my linux box? I was thinking FTP but I wanna have the files from the windows box like theyre actually on the linux box without transfering them over.
<Dabian> zyth : Which gfx card?
<calvarez> dacks, WARNING: make sure you read the appropriate documentation or you may fry your monitor
<calvarez> dacks, consider yourself warned
<zyth> Dabian, radeon 9600 128mb
<Dabian> dacks_ : Esp. if the monitor is not young.
<Dabian> zyth : ATI is better than nvidia for PS?
<calvarez> meh
<calvarez> ATI = no good :p
<zyth> ati isnt better in linux
<zyth> I just have a crap card
<zyth> lol
<calvarez> for anything in linux, really
<Dabian> zyth : How do you cope with snow, and the stuff in BD?
<zyth> Dabian, runs fine
<zyth> gonna get an nvidia soon though
<Dabian> zyth : No black spots on the bd-road?
<chris_> would possibly making my emblems smaller fix this problem?
<calvarez> ok, I gtg
<calvarez> good luck everyone
<Dabian> calvarez : You 2!
<zyth> Dabian, not that I've noticed, no
<Dabian> zyth : Remarkable ... maybe I really need to set up my ram timing in the BIOS.
<philip> firefox crashes a lot in feisty
<Weems> why am I unable to install libc6? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5666/
<Camo`_`> what is after edgy and when is it gonna be released?
<Biovore> philip: and thats why feisty is a RC :-P
<Weems> feisty
<exs> i've installed a windows program under wine, where does wine store c;/program files/*program name* in my ubuntu partition?
<philip> in your home's .wine
<Camo`_`> ~/.wine/drive_c
<exs> thanks
<Dabian> zyth: At times I get low framerates, and the fan goes wild ..
<Camo`_`> nice name dude
<zyth> Dabian, that doesnt' sound healthy
<Camo`_`> the auto updater in my kubuntu keeps saying i have 32 updates but the Requested Operation says "no change" for all of them but they are upgradable so when I click apply updates, it doesn't do anything since it's "no change" what is going on?? they are mostly python updates plz help!!
<ubuntu_noob> :^) well its sorta tru
<Camo`_`> :^)
<ubuntu_noob> i cant figure out why repairing package fails
<ubuntu_noob> shouldn't repair fix the stuff?
<Dabian> zyth: Well .. in XPlane my card is saying like that all the time .. the software keeps the frame rate up there though.
<audimage> hymntolife is there any way i can just completely reinstall grub from scratch?
<HymnToLife> !grub | audimage
<ubotu> audimage: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<audimage> nothing i try seems to be working
<HymnToLife> audimage, first link
<ubuntu_noob> i broke my libgl1-mesa-glx package so i tried using the repair thing
<cypherdelic> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/thread.php?threadid=17047
<shatrat> audimage, did you try sudo grub-install?
<ubuntu_noob> it keeps saying
<ubuntu_noob>  dpkg-reconfigure libgl1-mesa-glx
<ubuntu_noob> ldconfig: /usr/lib/libGLw.so.1 is not a symbolic link
<Camo`_`> I have both windows and ubunto on my machine. I want to resize my windows partition to make it smaller and resize my ubuntu to make it bigger. is this possible??
<holycow> Camo`_`, sure, but try to use partition magic for windows ... hard to guarantee results for ntfs resize with open source tools
<Camo`_`> oh ok thanks
<ubuntu_noob> anybody know how to override this or something?
<MasterZen> there we go :D
<MasterZen> Im in!!
<Camo`_`> well i did my partitiong with QTParted and i have ntfs for my windows partition
<MasterZen> Lmfao
<Dabian> help.ubuntu.com down?
<ubuntu_noob> i was gonna try an uninstall / install but the uninstall didn't like all the broken dependencies
<ubuntu_noob> *-)
<Sreyom_Ekim> Hey is there a way to have ubuntu boot the contents of the cd bay before the hard disk? Because I need to run the ubuntu live cd to reinstall ubuntu
<Camo`_`> i think u do that in ur bios
<Sreyom_Ekim> Or a command I can execute in a terminal
<Sreyom_Ekim> I already have it changed in bios
<holycow> Camo`_`, its not the partition stuff you haveto worry about, its the allocation of the ntfs bits ... you want that done properly on a resize, especially if you want to be sure to keep your windows data corruption free
<Dabian> Sreyom_Ekim : I think you can ask grub to do that.  However, the default way would be to convince your BIOS, though.
<Sreyom_Ekim> but that does not seem to effect it Camo`_`
<Sreyom_Ekim> Dabian:How would I do that from the terminal?
<H4T> I have a dual monitor setup with an AGP card and a PCI card...when I went into the Device Manager, it does not even show both my cards there and will only display on one monitor (both are NVidia cards) What can I do?
<Dabian> Sreyom_Ekim : I wouldn't do it in terminal, I would do it using the bios util of your bios.
<Sreyom_Ekim> Dabian: I already set up in bios for the cd to load first but grub is semming to ignore it
<MasterZen> question I have a dvd in my cd drive how do i watch it I've installed codecs
<Dabian> Sreyom_Ekim : Grub shouldn't get into play in this case.  Not grub from the HD anyway.
<Dabian> Sreyom_Ekim : Have you a broken CD?
<Sreyom_Ekim> Dabian: I don't think so
<chris_> try hitting like F12 on bootup
<MasterZen> anyone
<MasterZen> how do i watch it
<Sreyom_Ekim> ok
<chris_> some bios will give you a boot selector when you hit F12
<chris_> no guarantees though
<audimage> when i try to install grub i get this message
<audimage> The file /mnt/root/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<MasterZen> Now Listening to pink floyd - Wish you where here.mp3
<ubuntu_noob> anybody? :<
<MasterZen> Still wondering why I can't watch my movie
<_goofy_> whats to command to get an output wth glxgears
<shatrat> MasterZen, to watch a dvd you need libdvdcss
<H4T> still have no idea how to help MZ, I'd imagine I'm not alone
<Dabian> chris_: Thanks .. I asserted that he could read. :)
<shatrat> MasterZen, msg ubotu dvd or restricted or something and it will pm you the link
<bulmer> audimage: you boot from a liveCD?
<newtux> fg
<chris_> well what I meant was not to literally change the boot order in the bios
<H4T> I've got two vid cards (and two monitors)...do I need to manually install those drivers? Ubuntu only detected one and won't let me use the other
<mrbrdo> hey again
<Sreyom_Ekim> it has the green loading on the live cd and it is staying like that
<mrbrdo> beryl is up now, but beryl manager won't start.. at least i can't see anything.. is the manager for GNOME only?
<mrbrdo> nvm now it started :)
<MasterZen> shatrat
<MasterZen> do you mean gxine?
<_goofy_> how do i get an out put for glxgears
<Sreyom_Ekim> Dabian/chris: that was towards you guys
<kitche> _goofy_: output for what
<Dabian> Sreyom_Ekim : Thanks.
<chris_> are you giving it enough time before you give up?
<_goofy_> im looking for a frame out put
<Sreyom_Ekim> yah
<_goofy_> frme rate**
<kitche> _goofy_: glxgears -printfps
<Dabian> chris_: Do you work with support RL?
<Sreyom_Ekim> usuall it goes loading... and now it is just freezing at loading
<mrbrdo> how do you add something to session startup in Kubuntu? like in system-preferences-session for ubuntu?
<_goofy_> i dont know why i cant ever remember....thanks
<Biovore> mrbrdo: start when you log in?
<mrbrdo> yep
<chris_> What Dabian?
<Biovore> mrbrdo: place a symlink in ~/.Autostart
<mrbrdo> aha so no GUI way in KDE
<mrbrdo> okay
<MasterZen> alright so I have my dvd in my player and gxine how do i start this baby up
<Sreyom_Ekim> chris_:yah it is deffintetly freezing
<mrbrdo> one more thing, how can i confirm my kernel is amd64 and not i386?
<H4T> I've got two vid cards (and two monitors)...do I need to manually install those drivers? Ubuntu only detected one and won't let me use the other
<mrbrdo> uname -r just says generic
<Biovore> mrbrdo: sorry.. I mean ~/.kde/Autostart
<chavo> mrbrdo, there's an app on kde-apps.org that will do it, but nothing in the repos yet
<mackinac> generic IS the kernel
<mrbrdo> chavo: i see
<mrbrdo> mackinac: but how can i find out if it's 64bit?
<Dabian> chris_: You seem very adjusted to the level of an avarage customer.
* MasterZen waits for advice
* MasterZen gets impatient
* H4T laughs
<Dabian> The Zen Master was stroken by impatience(!)
<MasterZen> common
<MasterZen> lol
<MasterZen> I got the dvd in and gxine
<MasterZen> how do i start this baby up
<chris_> What do you mean Dabian. Sorry for for the misunderstanding but it's the net. I am not entirely getting what you're trying to say.
<mrbrdo> okay time to try if it works, brb
<Dabian> chris_: I am guessing that you work with support?
<MasterZen> sinces hes done help me ! :D
<MasterZen> I cant find my e drive
<Sreyom_Ekim> I'm not done
<Sreyom_Ekim> I have got nothign since go into bios
<MasterZen> ILL KILL YOU ALL >,<
<chris_> support specifically related to Ubuntu ? No :P
<UntouchableMX> need help, Im installing MySQL and dont know what to do next
* MasterZen crys because no one will help him
* ubuntu_noob gets ready to wait another 15 minutes
<chris_> I deal with customers on a day to day bases though. I am a General Manager of a food establishment :P
<chris_> basis even.
<MasterZen> gotta love denies eh chris
<chris_> :P
<MasterZen> am i right? do you own a dennies
<BlueEagle> untouchablemx: If you're not sure what to do next I suggest you google for: securing mysql server
<Dabian> chris_ :)
<chris_> I eat there occasionally
<chris_> No, I run a Little Caesars
<Dabian> chris_ : I guess customers stay customers ... I can even see myself turn into one at times.
<UntouchableMX> Well I did the get-apt and it just say Configurating mysql-server
<ubuntu_noob> i cant figure out why repairing package fails, i broke my libgl1-mesa-glx package so i tried using the repair thing, it keeps saying dpkg-reconfigure libgl1-mesa-glxldconfig: /usr/lib/libGLw.so.1 is not a symbolic link
<MasterZen> so why wont anyone help me >,<!!!!
<MasterZen> >,<"
<ubuntu_noob> help? (unsure)
<MasterZen> >,<'
<Dabian> MasterZen : Have you eaten?
<quaal> hey does anyone here use azureus
<Flannel> MasterZen: becuase you haven't asked a question?
<MasterZen> I have asked :P
<UntouchableMX> so what should I do next???
<MasterZen> how do i get my dvd to play i have gxine 0.5.7 installed and the dvd in the drive
<chris_> I am actually pretty new to Ubuntu. Linux in general actually.
<Flannel> !libdvdcss | MasterZen
<MasterZen> and actualy no I havnt eaten
<ubotu> MasterZen: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<chris_> I tried Ubuntu back when it was Hoary Hedgehog
<chris_> I just recently am giving it another shot with Feisty Fawn
<ubuntu_noob> thanks for the story chris
<mrbrdo> hm well putting beryl-manager in .kde/Autostart didn't work so good, it starts only 10 seconds after everything is already started (all window decorations disappear for a few seconds then)
<ubuntu_noob> :^)
<chris_> no problem :P
<Flannel> chris_: you might want to try edgy, not feisty, as feisty is still alpha software
<UntouchableMX> any body thats willing to help a n00b
<chris_> Well it's definately not a mission critical system :P so I don't care about dealing with the risks really.
<H4T> Ubuntu only detects one of my two vid cards; my PCI card. My AGP card is my primary, and it won't show up, how do I install my AGP card?
<chris_> My important information is on my external drive :P
<MasterZen> screw it ima just watch the shawshank redemptions for the like 80th time no joke
<ubuntu_noob> cu
<mrbrdo> And, what can i use instead of gnome-screenshot on Kubuntu, or can i use that?
<Flannel> chris_: not risks, just the fact that it's day-to-day as to whether it works
* MasterZen watchs The shawshank redemtion for the 80th time
<chris_> Working excellent so far. Plus, someone has gotta send in the bugs right?
<chris_> :)
<bulmer> H4T: i never had to use two monitors, but dont they conflict IRQ wise if you have two of them?
<Flannel> chris_: sounds good, as long as you know it's alpha ;)  #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<H4T> no, I'm talking to you now from my Windows partition....both monitors work great here
<calamari> anyone know of a good Ubuntu or Linux book?  I'm looking for something that covers command line AND gui.. foor example, cover synaptic, but also apt-get, dpkg, /etc/apt/sources/list.. /etc/init.d, /etc/rc, user management, adding a font, etc etc.. basically the whole os, not jkust gui not just console
<chris_> My only gripe so far is the emblem issue but it is affecting other releases as well
<chris_> Not specific to the release anyway I suppose but I figure more people would be able to assist here.
<chris_> Want to earn $5 Flannel?
<chris_> :P
<UntouchableMX> some one knows what to do when you install using sudo apt-get
<Madpilot> calamari, check out the Official Ubuntu Book
<bulmer> H4T can you check if they are using same IRQ just out of curiosity
<defragmeout> hello
<H4T> sure can, is that in the BIOS?
<Flannel> UntouchableMX: what's your question?
<Madpilot> calamari, (giant Amazon URL, sorry....) http://www.amazon.com/Official-Ubuntu-Book-Benjamin-Mako/dp/0132435942/sr=8-1/qid=1171421156/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/104-9795670-9623924?ie=UTF8&s=books
<bulmer> H4T perhaps or maybe in devicemanager or somewhere under control panel
<Flannel> !lamp | UntouchableMX, instructions here
<ubotu> UntouchableMX, instructions here: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<H4T> I'll do  a google search
<dragonfly7> Is gnome-look down for anyone else?
<kitche> dragonfly7: yes their server is down
<UntouchableMX> well im installing MySQL-Server, it has extract it self and stop and left this messege, Configurating mysql-server
<toddobryan> I have two SATA drives and have given up on FakeRAID. Anybody have a link to a good how-to for setting up RAID using the support built into the kernel?
<dragonfly7> kitche: Thanks, I was wondering what's up.
<chris_> I guess my problem has already been filed. But, I would be so certain that there would be a temporary workaround and I am just not seeing it anywhere.
<toddobryan> I need handholding starting at the partitioner.
<chris_> Searched the forums. Usenet, Googled it for hours heh
<H4T> bulmer: no, they are on different IRQs
<ubuntu_noob> anybody want to help teach a humble noob the ways of ubuntu??
<ubuntu_noob> i cant figure out why repairing package fails, i broke my libgl1-mesa-glx package so i tried using the repair thing, it keeps saying dpkg-reconfigure libgl1-mesa-glxldconfig: /usr/lib/libGLw.so.1 is not a symbolic link
<Flannel> !raid | toddobryan
<ubotu> toddobryan: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<bulmer> H4T: okay, thanks for checking
<H4T> np
<toddobryan> Flannel: Thanks!
<H4T> I posted a thread on the forums, so maybe we'll get some hits there
<H4T> this IRC thing is insane lol
<UntouchableMX> Flannel can I pm you???
<Flannel> UntouchableMX: I suppose
<ubuntu_noob> THANKS IN ADVANCE
<ubuntu> anyone know if i have no audio in ubuntu but i install a windows vm if it will be able to (assuming it has the device drivers) have audio?
<calamari> Madpilot: that doesn't appear to handle more advanced topic or command line issues
<toddobryan> Flannel: Here's a quote from RaidConfigurationHowTo: This is *NOT* for people with new, blank hdds. For you it is much easier IMHO to set them up using linux software raid, i believe that there is a howto on this forum already for that.
<calamari> Madpilot: I'm looking for something in depth, that isn't afraid to get advanced and tell everything it can
<toddobryan> Any idea where *that* howto is? I've actually searched the wiki for it to no avail.
<KanRiNiN> Is there anyway to install fluxbuntu on my current ubuntu partition w/o upgrading to fiesty?  If I just install fluxbox will I get the same nice tabbed skin it has?
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: If ubuntu doesn't know what sound card you have or it's not set up correctly vmware won't know either. Windows sees a "generic sound device" when run in vmware. It does not access the hardware directly.
<Madpilot> calamari, Ubuntu-specific or just Linux in general? If Linux in general, check some of the O'Reilly books out - lots of good Linux command line stuff there
<Laibsch> I have two devices with wlan and one AP not under my control that offers internet connectivity.  I want both devices to have access to the internet AND I want ssh connection between them.  Connections "device - AP - device" seem to be restricted.  Is there any way I can have both internet and ssh between my two computer (like device aliases or one computer acting as a WLAN extender?  I am not too knowledgeable about this)
<ubuntu> BlueEagle: Thanks!
<GigaClon> I start up audacity and the fonts look crappy, all aliased and blocky
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: It's like a car in a cargo truck won't be able to drive the truck if the truck has broken down. :)
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: No problem. :)
<Bantroth> yes! My cat is amazing
<Weems> does anyone know why i might get an error saying error while processing locales?
<BlueEagle> weems: I would assume it's caused by an error that occures while processing locales.
<Weems> but I want to know how to fix it
<BlueEagle> weems: When does this error message appear?
<junmin> hi, somebody can tell me some package that i can use to draw workflow??? thx
<Weems> when running apt-get dist-upgrade
<tsoler> hello
<calamari> Madpilot: for example.. the filesystem structure, what goes where, basic bash scripting, vi, /etc stuff (profile, rc.d, init.d, ...), apt/dpkg/etc, grub, devices/mounting, lspci/mod,dev (etc) modules and devices, Xorg including configuration files, Gnome/XFCE settings
<tsoler> got a question here
<BlueEagle> weems: are you running in a root environment? (su? sudo -i?)
<Weems> yes
<DeepB> anyone know the developers of Rosetta??
<Weems> root term
<BlueEagle> weems: Does it occur only with apt-get or also with other executables?
<Weems> no
<tsoler> i can not see my files that are in greeks
<Weems> well I havent tried to run locales itself
<BlueEagle> weems: Have you tried running aptitude dist-upgrade?
<bulmer> calamari: power tools.. published by orielly..and just for you to see all the bash commands now.. two tabs in your command line
<Nergar> can anyone help me run a perl script as root??
<Madpilot> calamari, the Ubuntu book I linked you to goes into the filesystem, gnome/kde settings, and touches on most of the rest, but it really is aimed at desktop users... have a look at the O'Reilly titles - "Linux in a Nutshell" or one of those
<BlueEagle> weems: or something other that uses locales like ehh.. vim or such?
<Weems> doing that now
<tsoler> any workarounds >
<frogzoo> junmin: kivio or office drawing - neither are ideal really
<mrbrdo> so how would i find out if my kernel is 64bit or not?
<tsoler> cannot see filenames in greeks
<atomiku-linux> !divx
<tsoler> ?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Weems> BlueEagle: same thing happened in aptitude dist-upgrade
<toddobryan> junmin: check out Dia. It's pretty cool.
<BlueEagle> weems: Does it occure when apt-get is starting or while installing some package?
<Weems> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5668/
<Weems> installing
<junmin> toddobryan, thx
<emilia> is something wrong with http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<BlueEagle> weems: I see. Which package is it attempting to install when you get the error?
<tsoler> guys i have an ntfs disk with my files on it.
<mrbrdo> Where could i get rid of the KDE tooltip that shows when you hover a window in the taskbar?
<emilia> im trying to upgrade to feisty, and i get an error that i cant download anything from http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<BlueEagle> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Weems> language-pack-en
<tsoler> I can see english filenames but not greek filenames!
<tsoler> any help here?
<calamari> bulmer: thanks.. I'm having trouble finding the book.. is the title "power tools"?  I found UNIX power tools, but I'm looking for something about Linux
<Nergar> can anyone help me run a perl script as root please??
<toddobryan> Anybody have a really good howto for setting up software RAID that's supported in the kernel?
<Flannel> emilia: I believe development releases (feisty) are only on the main ubuntu server
<zathras_laptop> anyone familiar with installs around?
<toddobryan> Best I can tell, the most recent Wiki article was last updated around Hoary?
<BlueEagle> tsoler: You have probably set the wrong codepage when mounting the partition. `man mount` on the command line should bring up the manual for mount.
<emilia> Flannel : i tried gksu update-manager -d, and it auto choses that one? can i change it?
<Weems> BlueEagle: heres the complete aptitude dist-upgrade process
<Weems> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5670/
<Weems> ^^ there **
<Flannel> emilia: Ask in #ubuntu+1, they'll know more
<BlueEagle> weems: Are you upgrading to feisty since you're running dist-upgrade?
<asdf_> I want to run a kernel later than 2.6.17
<asdf_> how do I do that?
<asdf_> (running ubuntu)
<Weems> no
<asdf_> want to do this with as little work as possible
<asdf_> perferably an apt-get install
<Weems> trying to upgrade from hoary
<Weems> to breezy
<Weems> and then to edgy
<tsoler> Blueeagle: i have mount the disks with a script
<Flannel> Weems: You have to go breezy to dapper to edgy
<Nergar> please anyone?
<BlueEagle> tsoler: Why do you have to mount the disks with a script?
<tsoler> cause i am a novice
<tsoler> :-/
<Flannel> Weems: you might be better off just downloading edgy and reinstalling.  Or you'll be downloading about 1.5GB of stuff you don't really have to
<BlueEagle> tsoler: Well I agree with you that the manual is a tad overwheming. Try the link ubotu sends you.
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell tsoler about ntfs
<Flannel> asdf_: compile it yourself, or upgrade to feisty
<Weems> is there a smaller or network install cd?
<Flannel> Weems: minimal iso, sure.
<Flannel> !minimal | Weems
<ubotu> Weems: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<BlueEagle> weems: I am not familiar with upgrades and errors resulting from such processes so I am unable to help you any further.
<tsoler> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<BlueEagle> weems: Atleast you kan now formulate the problem. :)
<pfein_> any evdo users?
<mackinac> mrbrdo, uname -a
<spaceb3ar> 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting. <--------- where do i configure that
<spaceb3ar> ?
<pfein_> er, EVDO / usbserial ?
<atomiku-linux> hmm
<tsoler> ok i ll have a look here
<atomiku-linux> divx doesnt seem to be working
<trollboy> I just changed my hostname, and was gunna set up bind so that that host resolves, but now, sudo complains about gethostname() whenever I try to do anything
<trollboy> trollboy@shoggoth:~/Desktop$ sudo updatedb
<trollboy> sudo: unable to lookup shoggoth.local via gethostbyname()
<Nergar> how do i mount a ext3 partition?
<trollboy> I can't even change it back
<atomiku-linux> I ran install.sh but it doesnt seem to have installed
<Biovore> Nergar: in liunx I assume?
<DARKGuy> Good evening/night o.o; I have a question: If I have a valid floppy image file (.IMA), how can I write it to a floppy disk using dd?
<Flannel> !hostname | trollboy
<ubotu> trollboy: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<BlueEagle> spaceb3ar: Did you look for /etc/3ddesk ?
<Nergar> yes bionoid
<spaceb3ar> ill see
<Nergar> yes Biovore
<Flannel> trollboy: make sure both those places are changed
<BlueEagle> spaceb3ar: That's just a guess for what the config file or directory would be called. Also please read the manual.
<Biovore> Nergar: there are a few ways to do this..  you want a perminate mount or a temp?
<Weems> thanks BlueEagle
<Nergar> perm, i have edgy and feisty in the same comp
<Weems> I think im just gonna go the mini cd route
<spaceb3ar> found it.. but no way to make ubuntu probe for my hardware acceleration. i have to set it in the conf myself?
<frogzoo> DARKGuy: dd if=blah.ima of=/dev/fd0
<Biovore> Nergar: ok what the device of the drive you want to mount (/dev/hdb3 or something)?
<trollboy> Flannel: I can't sudo to edit those files
<trollboy> and networking is dieing
<zathras_laptop> can i use a usb hdd to install ubuntu onto an internal hdd?
<Nergar>  /dev/sda3 on /sda2
<ubuntu_noob> thanks for all the help guys
<ubuntu_noob> i figured it out
<Flannel> trollboy: correct.  You'll need to reboot to the recovery console (at the grub menu) to edit them
<DARKGuy> frogzoo: thanks a lot :)
<trollboy> even after just using hostname?
<trollboy> i didn't edit the files originally
<Flannel> trollboy: er, you're tempoarily changing your hostname? or what?
<Biovore> Nergar: ok where you want it to be mounted to?
<trollboy> I was testing
<trollboy> setting up internal dns
<Nergar> Biovore, media/sda3
<Flannel> trollboy: rebooting will reset it
<trollboy> crap
<trollboy> was hoping not to reboot
<BlueEagle> weems: np
<trollboy> oh well
<trollboy> ttyl
<Biovore> Nergar: for now you can do a mount /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<justdave> anyone good with troubleshooting ethernet?  I have no idea what chipset the onboard ethernet on this motherboard is, and Ubuntu Dapper doesn't seem to know it exists.  Don't know if it's missing a driver or what, but it's hard to fix if I can't get it on the net :)
<Biovore> Nergar: but to make it do it on boot you may want to add the following line to /etc/fstab (in next comm)
<Nergar> ok
<Nergar> i want it to be permanent
<bushblows> justdave: is it a 10/100 NIC
<bushblows> or is it higher then 10/100
<Biovore> Nergar: /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 ext3 rw 0 0
<justdave> bushblows: yeah, it's a 10/100
<Biovore> throw that at the end of /etc/fstab
<danieleboyo> hello there
<herold> what command will tell me what version of Ubuntu I am useing?
<bushblows> well ubuntu should recognize it
<bushblows> it might just need configured
<bushblows> have you looked at /etc/network/interfaces
<danieleboyo> would anyone be able to help me with some live cd problems? (my screen has a bunch of horizontal and vertical bars instead of the GUI)
<DARKGuy> justdave: I can't help you much with the ethernet, but maybe you could use "lspci" in a terminal to see if it exists and the info you can get (usually you can get the model and other useful stuff to identify it)
<British_Intel> heya ppl
<justdave> yeah, there's nothing listed in lspci that says ethernet except for the wifi card that's in one of the slots
<Biovore> British_Intel: stop collecting info on me :-P
<bushblows> well justdave you said it is onboard right
<British_Intel> can some1 tell me how to mount a usb hard disk with write permissions using livecd
<justdave> but the wifi doesn't work either because my wifi is WPA, and the wpa_supplicant on here is apparently too old (or network-manager is, one or the other)
<British_Intel> lol
<Biovore> British_Intel: is it ntfs formated disk?
<justdave> yeah, the wired ethernet is what I'm trying to get working
<British_Intel> yeah
<Biovore> British_Intel: then nope.. you can't...
<danieleboyo> would anyone be able to help me with some live cd problems? (my screen has a bunch of horizontal and vertical bars instead of the GUI)
<British_Intel> :S y not ?
<justdave> the port lights up when I plug a cable into it, so it at least has power :)
<bushblows> what does your /etc/network/interface look like
<Biovore> British_Intel: write suppot in linux for ntfs sucks.. thus disabled by default..
<bushblows> and dont paste it in the channel, pastebin
<Weems> BlueEagle: I cant burn the cd now... because of this broken locales issue.....
<British_Intel> i need to copy files from 1 usb hdd to another
<Weems> I cant install k3b or xcdroast
<British_Intel> is there no way to do it :S
<danieleboyo> has anyone had really bad graphics when loading the live cd?
<chris_> dunno about live I was reading something about ntfs-3g or something on the forums though.
<BlueEagle> weems: Then the only option that I can see is to get someone else to burn it for you. :(
<Nergar> Biovore, how do i edit fstab?? i tried sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<justdave> there's an entry for lo and an entry for wlan0 and that's it
<herold> How can I tell what version I am running ?
<Flannel> herold: lsb_release -a
<herold> Thanks
<Nergar> never mind Biovore
<BlueEagle> weems: Lesson being that it pais to have a live-cd handy. Especially when upgrading. :)
<fenris> hi
<justdave> the wlan0 one has an essid and key in it from my attempt to get the wifi working
<bushblows> just dave i dont know if this will work or not but try adding this to your /etc/network/interfaces
<British_Intel> i need to copy /media/usbdisk/folder1/folder2/folder3 to /media/usbdisk1/folder - is htere no way to do it
<tsoler> BlueEagle: fstab would be the solution for this?
<bushblows> auto eth0
<frogzoo> British_Intel: with both usbs mounted, it's a doddle
<bushblows> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Nergar> Biovore, how do i save???
<Nergar> :P
<danieleboyo> could someone please help me!
<Biovore> Nergar: you have to be root to edit that file and save to it..
<justdave> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<frogzoo> British_Intel: cp -r /media/usbdisk/folder1/folder2/folder3 /media/usbdisk1/folder
<British_Intel> ooo ty
<Biovore> Nergar: if your using the gui run gtsudo gedit (or something like that, I use kde here)
<Nergar> i tried sudo nano /etc/fstab but i don't know how to use it  :P
<bushblows> justdave: what kind of computer is it
<British_Intel> kk brb
<fenris> hm, when i am using the ssh -L option together with -g ssh only says "bind: Address already in use"... but i am sure it is not. With my previous debian install the same call worked fine, so whats wrong?
<Biovore> Nergar: oh..
<roostishaw> Is there a noticeable difference between a 386-NO SMP and a 686-WITH SMP?
<justdave> custom-built media PC, the motherboard is a PCChips P23G
<leafw> how can I generate a default xorg.conf file for a server install that didn't have Xorg initially?
<Nergar> cus gedit didn't work
<roostishaw> kernels i mean
<Biovore> Nergar: in nano I belive its ALT-W
<astronouth7303> I have a Saitek Gamer's keyboard <http://www.saitekusa.com/usa/prod/gamerskey.htm> I'm trying to get to work with X. The keyboard itself works fine, but the command pad is unrecognized. I can get all kinds of technical information on the keyboard (3 devices, /dev/input/event[2,3,4] , etc.)
<Nergar> kk thanx
<bruenig> !xconfig | leafw
<ubotu> leafw: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<leafw> installing gdm and xserver-xorg-core didn't generate a xorg.conf
<astronouth7303> How do I find how to configure X for this?
<Biovore> Nergar: control-o thats it..
<leafw> bruenig : I did that, didn't work
<BayGuy28> anyone have a URL to an updated sources.list with restricted packages?
<Nergar> yes, w is for search
<danieleboyo> my gui does not load properly when i load the ubuntu 6.10 live cd, any ideas why not?
<frogzoo> !easysource | BayGuy28
<Biovore> Nergar: then control-x to exit..
<ubotu> BayGuy28: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<leafw> hum I see, xserver-xorg is not installed ... only yhe core
<mackinac> danieleboyo, got enough ram ?
<danieleboyo> yup
<danieleboyo> 1 gig
<BayGuy28> thanks!
<danieleboyo> mackinac: i also have a 256 mb video card
<Nergar> thanx a lot Biovore, it will work next restart?
<Biovore> Nergar: yup..
<mackinac> out of ideas then ;p
<Biovore> Nergar: can work now if you want
<danieleboyo> oh
<danieleboyo> :'(
<bushblows> justdave: ubuntu should recognize your NIC their is nothing special about it that would cause for extra drivers
<Biovore> Nergar: sudo mount /media/sda3
<danieleboyo> mackinac: anyone you know who could help?
<Ztripez> any1 here using lirc under edgy?
<mackinac> just let your question linger :)
<Nergar> Biovore, /dev/sda3 looks like swapspace - not mounted
<danieleboyo> but it gets swept away among the millions of others!
<mackinac> such is the nature of #ubuntu :)
<Biovore> Nergar: is /dev/sda3 the correct partion? for you linux ext3 filesystem..
<danieleboyo> so then do i have to be annoying and keep posting it every so often?
<Nergar> let me check but i think it is
<Nergar> and sda4 is swap
<mackinac> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<justdave> hmm, suppose I could downgrade my wifi to WEP long enough to apt-get dist-upgrade the thing :)
<mackinac> basically yes
<Biovore> Nergar: might be /dev/sdb ?
<Biovore> Nergar: is this all on the same physical disk?
<danieleboyo> hahaha alright :S
<Nergar> yes
<Biovore> Nergar: how many partions you have?
<danieleboyo> my gui does not load properly when i load the ubuntu 6.10 live cd, any ideas why not?
<Nergar> 4
<Nergar> :P
<Biovore> Nergar: all primarys I guess?
<Nergar> yes
<Biovore> Nergar: well there are only 4 options then...
<Biovore> what dose mount say is mounted now?
<Nergar> -_-?
<Biovore> Nergar: type mount in a shell
<Biovore> Nergar: what /dev/sda devices dose it show as mounted.. (process of elimiation)
<Biovore> Nergar: should show root mounted to some device and swap as some device..
<Nergar> /dev/sda3 looks like swapspace - not mounted
<Nergar> my bad
<danieleboyo> my gui does not load properly when i load the ubuntu 6.10 live cd, any ideas why not?
<Nergar> Biovore, /dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<British_Intel> can some1 help me copying files, i want to copy  /media/usbdisk/folder1/folder2/folder3 to /media/usbdisk1/folder - but i get a Read only file system error ?
<Biovore> Nergar: wheres swap at?
<Biovore> Nergar: can also look in /etc/fstab
<Nergar> Biovore, how can i open a partition editor to see my hdd? if i remember correctly sda1 is xp sda2 is edgy sda3 is feisty and sda4 is swap
<Biovore> fdisk
<Biovore> fdisk /dev/sda
<asc_> danieleboyo: You'd be amazed how often that happens.  I usually recommend that people use the alternate install CD so nothing can break until it's actually installed.
<danieleboyo> asc_: what is the difference?
<British_Intel> can some1 help me copying files, i want to copy  /media/usbdisk/folder1/folder2/folder3 to /media/usbdisk1/folder - but i get a Read only file system error ?
<danieleboyo> asc_: ...between alternate and 64 bit?
<danieleboyo> i mean, desktop
<asc_> danieleboyo: There's no GUI, so the GUI can't break.
<Biovore> British_Intel: yes.. because /media/usbdisk1/folder is probably a nfts filesystem.. you can't write to ntfs with stock kernels in ubuntu
<Nergar> Biovore, unable to open
<asc_> danieleboyo: (it just uses a windows-esque text-mode installer)
<Biovore> Nergar: you doing it as root?
<herold> danieleboyo: try writeing your CD at a slower speed
<Nergar> lol
<danieleboyo> asc_: oh...alright! well that sounds fair enough...and i dont think its that, because all of the regular desktop ubuntu cds dont work :(
<danieleboyo> asc_: but knoppix worked just fine oddly enough. . .
<British_Intel> Biovore, i need to copy those files in linux because in windows the hdd i want to copy from is unreadable, any live cd distro able to do it ?
<asc_> danieleboyo: Just out of curiosity... do you have an ATI 3D card?
<mrbrdo> how can i find out if my kernel is 64bit?
<danieleboyo> asc_: nope, nvidia 6600GT
<mackinac> mrbrdo, uname -a
<mrbrdo> no
<Biovore> British_Intel: knoppix I think will do it.. but writing to NTFS in linux is HIGHLY not recommened.. it will eat your disk!!!
<leafw> any known solution for amd64, Xorg crashing on "Could not open default font 'fixed' " ?
<mackinac> yes
<mrbrdo> it says generic anyway
<Nergar> Biovore, The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 9729.
<mackinac> you did -a not -r ?
<mrbrdo> ah wtf, it's SMP too
<Biovore> Nergar: thats nice..  what dose p option in fdisk show (should show the partion table)
<mrbrdo> :S
<British_Intel> what about if i was to format the destination drive to fat32 ?
<asc_> danieleboyo: Huh, funky.  If you can get to a command like, I'd try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg... if you can get the livecd working, you won't have to worry about the install not working.
<mrbrdo> mackinac: is there a non SMP version too? O_o
<Biovore> British_Intel: that works,. fat32 is well know
<asc_> danieleboyo: s/like/line
<Nergar> Biovore, -l??
<EchoBinary> greetings all :)
<Biovore> British_Intel: NTFS isn't supported well because M$ keeps changing it on us..
<British_Intel> kk how can i format to fat32 in ubuntu
<danieleboyo> asc_: no that i have realized, cuz the insall is nice, but command line from a gui that is just a bunch of yellow horizontal bars?
<British_Intel> MS = micrshaft thats y lol
<crowley1027> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALDjWJyh_0o
<crowley1027> woot
<crowley1027> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALDjWJyh_0o
<crowley1027> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALDjWJyh_0o
<crowley1027> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALDjWJyh_0o
<crowley1027> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALDjWJyh_0o
<asc_> danieleboyo: try hitting control-alt-F1
<Nergar> Biovore, can i pm u??
<blablablablano> how do i bring my laptop out of standby
<EchoBinary> about to set up xubuntu (edgy) to be a vmware server, had a thought, how will the hard drives interact?   is it reasonable to expect the xubuntu server drive to be able to see the data on the vm drives and vice versa?
<Biovore> Nergar: lolz.. I just tryed that on my box and it shows me having 1 freebsd partioon on the box..  I don't have freebsd installed.. I wonder how that happend..   Yes.. pm away..
<danieleboyo> asc_: hmm...would the alternate cd work and work with x?
<Biovore> Nergar: if pm's work.. kinda funky on freenode.. I havn't figure out whats up with it..
<herold> British : I have a fat32  partion that I use to share files between win XP and linux and it works great
<asc_> danieleboyo: The alternate cd doesn't try to start X until you boot the computer after installation.
<legistrate> can anyone point to a link on how to repartion my harddisk in ubuntu?
<EchoBinary> gparted?
<British_Intel> how can i formatt my hdd to fat32 in ubuntu tho
<danieleboyo> asc_: no i know, do you think X will work when it reboots?
<Biovore> British_Intel: I don't know if the live disk has mkfs.vfat on it
<sink_> hi!
<asc_> danieleboyo: No idea.  But it *is* possible to get it working.
<British_Intel> how i find that out lol
<danieleboyo> asc_: in live cd you mean? or just otherwise...because im not very good at command lining (i can do the basics...but fixing x i dont know )
<herold> British_Intel: I have 4 primary portations ntfs fat32 ext3 and swap
<asc_> danieleboyo: Probably both, probably.  I don't have much experience with the livecd, but it should be identical to a default ubuntu install.
<British_Intel> ooo
<danieleboyo> asc_: hmm...so what should i do?
<dragon> hey can anyone tell me why when i do apt-get update i get conection refused for all the sources .... i only just installed this system ...
<asc_> danieleboyo: did control-alt-F1 get you to a command line?
<danieleboyo> oh
<cables> dragon, server down maybe?
<danieleboyo> well, this i am on the computer i would be installing it on now :S
<EchoBinary> about to set up xubuntu (edgy) to be a vmware server, had a thought, how will the hard drives interact?   is it reasonable to expect the xubuntu server drive to be able to see the data on the vm drives and vice versa?
<dragon> every server in mi apt sourses list ...?
<AdamBerg> i've got my updates working. i noticed i was able to do them when i was plugged directly into the modem and not the router. however, i have more than one computer and want to use my router. does anyone know why this could be happening
<dragon> dosint sound verry likely ...
<oggy> erm these are my speakers , im trying to connect them to my phillips hdtv 30" tv what connectors do I use
<oggy> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2177,CONTENTID=9486#Specifications
<British_Intel> brb
<cryosphere> how do I login as root in ubuntu
<AdamBerg> sudo -s ?
<cryosphere> i dont remember even setting the root password
<cryosphere> during the HD installation
<herold> British_Intel: the fat32 is the largest I use it for my docs in windows and i am able to access it from Ubuntu
<AdamBerg> crysophere: it is sudo -s
<cryosphere> Adam: thanks
<quaal> hey does anyone here use azureus
<cryosphere> also how can I monitor my CPU frequency
<shatrat> quaal, I do
<asc_> danieleboyo: I've dinner soon.  I'd try the livecd again; if you can get to the command line, do 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'.  Use the 'nv' diver.  Defaults should mostly be okay for the rest of the configuration, except monitor size (use 'simple').
<British_Intel> quaal: i use it, whats the problem ?
<shatrat> cryosphere, theres something you can add to gnome-panel to display your freq.  just right click and add to panel and look for it
<quaal> shatrat would you mind showing me what your azureus install directory looks like? i made the mistake of installing it to /home/username/.azureus where all the config files go
<cryosphere> it important (I need to block the top freq step, otherwise I overheat)
<cryosphere> ok, is there a command
<cryosphere> i used to know it
<cryosphere> Im not running gnome
<danieleboyo> asc_: alright thanks alot !
<danieleboyo> asc_: enjoy your dinner!
<asc_> danieleboyo: Hm, and after trying that, so '/etc/init.d/gdm restart' to try video again.  Good luck with that.
<AdamBerg> i've got my updates working. i noticed i was able to do them when i was plugged directly into the modem and not the router. however, i have more than one computer and want to use my router. does anyone know why this could be happening
<danieleboyo> thanks
<seeds> hello. please i need some help. I reinstalled ubuntu today but now i can't see windows xp in grub
<seeds> what can i do?
<linux_kid> AdamBerg: is this a wifi problem or an update problem?
<quaal> seeds, hmm
<quaal> it was fine before you 'reinstalled' ?
<cryosphere> its apt-get update/upgrade the best way to stay current?
<roostishaw> Is there a noticeable difference between a 386-NO SMP and a 686-WITH SMP (kernels)?
<l337dexter> does anyone know of a way to get the linux wireless working on bcm43xx cards?
<shatrat> quaal, well, I installed using synaptic and then extracted the official azureus jar from sourceforge into its directory to fix the bugs with the repo version
<pike_> good lord what have you guys done with my simple little inittab file?
<pike_> event.d ..
<quaal> shatrat, hmm. i originally installed with the repository also, but azureus was disappearing randomly. so i downloaded from the website
<quaal> shatrat, where did you put the azureus files ?
<linux_kid> roostishaw, yes, almost no apps run in 64bit kernels
<tim167> does gparted allow making a new partition in unused diskspace and install new os in there ?
<quaal> shatrat, or where are they
<linux_kid> tim167: yes, it does
<roostishaw> linux_kid: crap. really?
<shatrat> quaal, trying to remember
<dragon> can someone please give me a copy of their sources list for edgy?
<tim167> linux_kid: so i can do this: make new partition on my drive which has a broken ubuntu on it, and install a new ubuntu in new partition ?
<seeds> quaal: it was fine
<linux_kid> roostishaw: run the 32bit ubuntu version, not the 64bit
<shatrat> !sourceomatic | dragon
<ubotu> dragon: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<linux_kid> tim167: why not just reformat broken ubuntu and install on newly formatted partition?
<astroboy> < /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off > .. any solutions ? Won't boot & I can't access a lot of work I have done .. urgh@#$
<frogzoo> !easysource | dragon
<nexousNET> Hi, How do I have all icons on desktop automatically resized?
<bruenig> dragon, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5671/
<shatrat> quaal, I cant find it, but there was a post on the ubuntuforums.org about fixing azureus by extracting the .jar into it
<l337dexter> does anyone know of a way to get the linux wireless working on bcm43xx cards?
<linux_kid> l337dexter: what card number do you have?
<tim167> linux_kid: i have no empty diskspace to make a complete backup, i want to keep as much on it as possible
<shatrat> l337dexter, check the broadcom how-to on the ubuntuforums.org, worked for me.
<l337dexter> 4318
<leafw> how can I print the package dependencies of a package
<linux_kid> tim167: what you previously stated should work fine
<leafw> there is way, I've done it before
<kupesoft> If anyone is running Ubuntu 6.06 / Dapper Drake Server Edition, please pm me.  I have a quick question to ask,
<linux_kid> !anyone | kupesoft
<ubotu> kupesoft: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bruenig> leafw, apt-cache show package | grep Depends
<leafw> thanks
<astroboy> ubotu: I did that, no result .. (:-)
<kupesoft> linux_kid: How would you recommend I have restructured my question?
<bruenig> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<linux_kid> kupesoft: whats your problem?
<sink_> i've a little question, what's the name of log which save starting, ending reboot and things like that?
<tim167> linux_kid: i'm going to try that, i'm looking at fdisk now, or do you recommend installing gparted ?
<bruenig> kupesoft, actually ask your question, that wouldn't be a restructure per se but a real question
<cafuego_> l337dexter: Plonk it onto the 11Mbit rate and install the bcm43xx firmware. Should be fine.
<linux_kid> tim167: you have to use a liveboot cd to change partitions
<kupesoft> The Edgy/server kernel doesn't come with the madwifi module and there's basically no way of installing it without compiling by hand.  I'm curious if the same situation exists for the Dapper server kernel.
<cafuego_> kupesoft: probably. Just install the normal kernel.
<tim167> linux_kid: ubuntu live cd any good for that ?
<linux_kid> tim167: yes
* Gog123 pokes
<kupesoft> cafuego_: I'm not looking to install it.  I'm writing some documentation for madwifi.
<cafuego_> kupesoft: aaahhh.
<kupesoft> cafuego_: Hence the "If anyone..."
<cafuego_> kupesoft: Well, as luck would have it..
<kupesoft> cafuego_: You're running dapper/server?
<bruenig> kupesoft, but don't you think it would make more sense to ask everyone at once, so that those who have dapper server but don't know, don't waste their and your time pming you
<cafuego_> Linux vitta 2.6.15-28-server #1 SMP Thu Feb 1 16:58:14 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<leafw> @#@$#@$%@! Could not find default font "fixed"
<leafw> the livecd works ... the installation doesn't
<leafw> makes no sense
<kupesoft> cafuego_: modprobe -l ath_pci
<tim167> linux_kid: rebooting now, there is a nested live cd (dynebolic) on this hd, will ubuntu install cd's repartitioning tool see this or regard it as empty space ?
<kupesoft> cafuego_: sudo modprobe -l ath_pci
<daev> Realtek AC97 Codec (sound card) -- can't seem to get the driver installed. after './install' i get a long list of errors.
<kupesoft> cafuego_: What's your output?
<cafuego_> kupesoft: It has no restricted-modules, so there is no atheros.
<cafuego_> kupesoft: (no output)
<__mikem> leafw, in the boot screen for the disk, there should be a thing to check and make sure the disk isn't curupt, run it.
<kupesoft> cafuego_: I figured as much.  Thank you kindly!
<blazemonger> anyone here use Debian AND Ubuntu on the same system?
<tim167> linux_kid: i spose its just inside the main linux partition, because i can see it on /mnt/hd1/1/dyne
<__mikem> leafw if that doesn't work, try the "alternative" instalation cd image on the ubuntu website
<leafw> __mikem : I did. The disks are fine.
<leafw> and the CD is fine too
<l337dexter> how do you add the other repos on edgy eft?
<__mikem> okay, then try the alternative install cd
<blazemonger> another thing.i've noticed bugs in edgy..that aren't in debian
<__mikem> by the way, what version are you using
<linux_kid> tim167: excuse me, but what is on /mnt/hd1/1/dyne ?
<blazemonger> but there's some things ubuntu is better with like audio
<leafw> __mikem: I installed from the alternate, no other way to setuo LVM otherwise. Then I sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<leafw> amd64 here
<leafw> well. EMT64, but for ubuntu that's the saem
<tim167> linux_kid: a 'nested' live cd named dynebolic (www.dynebolic.org)
<__mikem> oh, are you using the 64 bit version of ubuntu (it doesn't matter, I am just curious)
* Steve_Laptop is away: Later everyone and make it a Great Day!
<__mikem> oh crap
<tim167> linux_kid: this allows it to be booted from hd instead of cd
<linux_kid> tim167: im not very knowledgable in embedded live cd's, sorry
<zero88> where do i locate programs SYnaptic downloads?
<nalioth> zero88: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<__mikem> hey nalioth
<nalioth> hi __mikem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<zero88> nalioth thanks, how would i load it through a terminal and have it run still after closing the terminal window?
<shiv> nalioth: Hi
<__mikem> hey Madpilot
<Madpilot> __mikem, hi
<quaal> British_Intel, hey you still around?
<nalioth> zero88: how would you load what?
<AdamBer1> i just used the package loader to get the nvidia drivers
<shiv> nalioth: were u associated with arklinux at any time?
<AdamBer1> however, i can't change my resolution to widescreen yet
<zero88> nalioth, Firestarter, i can load it through the termianl but want to keep it loaded after closing the terminal window
<nalioth> shiv: i was not.
* steven_Office is away: Ltr all, Make it a great day!
<nalioth> zero88: any changes you make with firestarter will be retained until you change the settings again
<__mikem> Madpilot, I don't know if this is your department, but would you mind checking the cd image for the 64 bit version of ubuntu on the website, I have someone saying that the installer isn't working properly complaining about a missing font file, the guy appears to know what he is talking about, and insists the cd selfcheck returned no errors
<EchoBinar1> im back!
<EchoBinar1> about to set up xubuntu (edgy) to be a vmware server, had a thought, how will the hard drives interact?   is it reasonable to expect the xubuntu server drive to be able to see the data on the vm drives and vice versa?
<Madpilot> __mikem, not my department at all - file a bug @ bugs.ubuntu.com
<__mikem> okay
<zero88> nalioth, i dont understand?
<blazemonger> why is it that Ubuntu is slow ?
<daev> your computer is lacking ram?
<blazemonger> Debian is very fast on my older p4 system but with Ubuntu
<__mikem> leafw, if you believe heres a problem with the cd image on the website, you can file a bug report at bugs.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> zero88: firestarter is just a frontend to iptables.  once you make changes in firestarter, they are kept until you change them again
<blazemonger> 768 megabytes of memory is LOW AMOUNT!?!?
<shatrat> blazemonger, no video acceleration?
<blazemonger> nope
<daev> its what i'm running on ubuntu, and i have no problems
<blazemonger> but things run just FINE in Debian though
<leafw> __mikem : Xorg.0.log reported I needed to run mkfontdir on a certain folder .. I did, nothing changed
<zero88> nalioth, ya i know, i mean say i opened a terminal window.and i type $ firestarter, it will load and work fine.but say i didnt want that terminal window that started firestarter anymore open,nd i closed it,it will close firestarter also,how do i keep firestarter running if i close the window
<__mikem> leafw, like I said, it sounds like a problem with the cd, I personally didn't have any problems with my install cd, but I am not using the 64 bit version. I would recomend you file a bug report at bugs.ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> zero88, System menu->Admin->Firestarter
<ardchoille> blazemonger: Ubuntu is not debian. It may be that the way you are doing things on debian is causing Ubuntu to be slow. You can't do things the same way on every distro and expect the same outcome.
<leafw> __mikem : the CD did a minimal install, I installed everything from the repos
<zero88> Madpilot thanks
<__mikem> leafw, okay.
<trollboy> is there a package for mod-rewrite
<ptl> hello all... I hope you can help me, I have googled all over with no solution. I recently updated libatk and some other gnome package and now gnome fonts are not appearing. To make things worse, apt-get/apt-cache/aptitude/synaptic etc. are all dumping core, so I can't automatically update/upgrade or reinstall packages, only with dpkg.
<ptl> the fonts appear as "squares"
<ptl> I need to fix my ubuntu installation... dapper
<ptl> how can I do that?
<ptl> I have found an udeb of libatk, what's the use of an 'udeb'?
<__mikem> pt1, not that it matters, but Ubuntu Edgy Eft is out, and way nicer than dapper.
<ptl> oops
<__mikem> pt1 have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ptl> __mikem: sorry, I meant edgy
<ptl> xorg.conf was not deconfigured/changed at all
<EchoBinary> lol
<__mikem> pt1, yes, but your fonts may have been curupted or overwriten by something
<__mikem> reinstalling xorg may fix that
<nemesis> hi all
<nemesis> anyone knows which is the file where gnome stores the programs launched at startup?
<tim167> ok i'm going to reinstall ubuntu by simply choosing to automatically resize a partition and use freed space in the live cd installer...and hope i dont loose any data, if this sounds like a bad idea, stop me :)
<ptl> reinstalling all x11 packages, __mikem ?
<ptl> it is just gnome fonts that doesn't
<ptl> but the weird thing is that all KDE fonts work
<__mikem> pt1, do you know what package the gnome fonts are in?
<ptl> __mikem: not really
<nalioth> zero88: open it with "firestarter &"
<__mikem> pt1, and yes I would go ahead and reinstall the x11 packages
<nalioth> !tell zero88 about cli
<__mikem> nalioth, what package is the gnome fonts in?
<nalioth> __mikem: use apt-cache search
<ptl> nalioth: I can't use apt-cache search, it dumps core
<nalioth> ptl: then use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<__mikem> sounds to me like something just $#!+ itself on his machine
<ptl> __mikem: it was all working ok till today...
<UntouchableMX> waz up
<__mikem> pt1, what did you install when this happened
<minimec> hi. What are the system requierements of totem? I have a PIII 400 with a ATI Rage pro (direct rendering 'on'), but I am not capable to play the 'mandela-example-movie'
<ptl> I installed a bunch of -dev packages (libgtk2.0 and libatk1.0, which had not the -ubuntu suffix, had to be downgraded by minor versions)
<UntouchableMX> can some one help me to install apache???
<nrdb> I have heard a romour that the PPC is to be droped from the officially support.  Is this true ?
<__mikem> pt1, that shouldn't have broken anything. DId you do anything else that may have caused this?
<newest007> hey there, has anyone installed doom on linux before?
<__mikem> nalioth, why was leafw just k-lined
<newest007> im having a little difficulty installing the game
<daveyates> doom, doom2, or doom3?
<newest007> doom, doom2
<newest007> i think the package is called doomsday
<UntouchableMX> please some one help to install apache
<tim167> ubuntu intaller is resizing partition, it stays at 0%...is it working ? how long should this take ?
<UntouchableMX> please some one help me
<nalioth> !tell UntouchableMX about lamp
<EchoBinary> anyone hre have exp with VMWare?
<UntouchableMX> well I just downloaded apache http server and I want to install it
<racerii> how do I check what version of ubuntu I have? trying to update my source.list
<__mikem> EchoBinary, yes
<Pie-rate> Why don't ubuntu's automatic updates give me Linux Genuine Advantage without my consent? what a crappy product.
<blanky> how can I easily convert mp3 to ogg, mencoder?
<EchoBinary> _mikem: about to set up xubuntu (edgy) to be a vmware server, had a thought, how will the hard drives interact?   is it reasonable to expect the xubuntu server drive to be able to see the data on the vm drives and vice versa?
<blanky> anyone, I'm in a hurry
<jrib> Pie-rate: they do, they also don't inform you though
<GigaClon> I start up audacity and the fonts look crappy, all aliased and blocky
<nalioth> UntouchableMX: check your private messages, there is no reason to download anything, apache is in the repos
<newest007> this is the link to the page ive been following to install doom: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330839&highlight=doom   although im having problems when i get to the 'moment of truth' and using the code ./doom, it says that theres no such file!?
<GigaClon> any ideas on how to fix?
<__mikem> EchoBinary, are you using a physical hard drive for the virtual machine or a virtual disk file
<tim167> blanky: mplayer
<Pie-rate> jrib: but my computer hasn't been crippled yet, and its past the grace period
<blanky> tim167: command line? what's the command, please?
<billybob> Pie-rate: actuall you DO consent to genuine advantage, try installing update manually sometime ;)
<EchoBinary> right - understand that part, but what if I want to transfer files off the virtual machine onto th ehost
<EchoBinary> the host*
<jrib> Pie-rate: file a bug
<__mikem> EchoBinary, you have several options there
<racerii> how do I check which version of ubuntu I have?
<tim167> blanky: sorry dont remember, its been a while
<jrib> !version | racerii
<ubotu> racerii: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<daev> Realtek AC97 Codec (sound card) -- can't seem to get the driver installed. after './install' i get a long list of errors.
<billybob> same old syndrome, no matter what OS 'clickity clickity clickity' . . .
<blanky> anyone know what I can use to convert mp3 to ogg fast
<__mikem> EchoBInary, do you have a lan set up with smb shares on it?
* EchoBinary is listening
<racerii> thanks jrib
<blanky> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EchoBinary> yeap
<blanky> how?
<__mikem> okay, do you know the Local IP address of the server
<EchoBinary> ok, so ill have to use the network to transfer files
<__mikem> yes thats the idea
<EchoBinary> *nod* alrighty - that's cool
<cables> blanky, you could probably make a script to run it first through LAME then some vorbis encoder
<__mikem> if you were using vmware workstation, you could also use whats called a shared folder
<__mikem> but I don't think vmware server supports that feature
<EchoBinary> the idea is that the host will also be a file server
<__mikem> yes I understand
<blanky> cables: I just want to convert ONE mp3 file haha, no need to go overkill, thanks though
<Pie-rate> cool, if you try to run the windows genuine advantage on linux with firefox, it gives you an endless loop of javascript alerts
<cables> blanky, if it's just 1 that you want to convert, you can use Audacity
<EchoBinary> but the VM's will have access to the "outside world"
<EchoBinary> and the host idealy will not
<blanky> cables: thanks I know that, I Was wondering if there was a fast easy way, maybe mencoder
<__mikem> EchoBinary, if the host doesn't have access to the outside world, I don't see any way in which the virtual machine will, infact that doesn't even make sense
<tim167> blankey: i have a script that does m4a to mp3 if you want
<cables> blanky, it'll be faster to download Audacity and use it than it will be to figure out Mencoder for 1 mp3
<EchoBinary> is there any way to configure the VMs to use one NIC and the host to use another?
<blanky> cables: I know, I was just WONDERING if anyone knew the command at the top of their head, I'll do that though
<Biovore> EchoBinary: VM ware?
<cables> blanky, ok
<__mikem> EchoBinary, I never tried it, I always used a network bridge
<__mikem> And I am using VMware workstation
<__mikem> not VMware server
<EchoBinary> hmmm
* EchoBinary ponders
<Biovore> EchoBinary: VMware Workstation I think you have to manual hack the VM after you make it to use a certian interface.. I think it can be done..
<__mikem> Biovore, he is not using Workstation
<tim167> what should i do now: chose install in ubuntu live cd, resize partition, started it, but it stays at 0%, if i interrupt it will it break my harddisk ?
<EchoBinary> Biovore: interested in using VMware Server
<Biovore> EchoBinary: I think they support that..  I am not sure how..  check with vmware.
<__mikem> EchoBinary, I personally recomend you use vmware player over vmware workstation, because workstation has a very poor graphics layer and consequentially trying to run X will result in painfully slow performance
<__mikem> s/workstation/server
<frogzoo> EchoBinary: there should be a script vmware-config.pl somewhere, that will configure your networking
<EchoBinary> ..  I suppose my goal is a more secure system - am I overthinking it?  should I just lock down my install and have it be that way?
<__mikem> EchoBinary why not just use a firewall
<EchoBinary> I am - but I poke lots of holes for various reasons
<frogzoo> EchoBinary: tbh windows VMs on a linux box are a security threat, & you're best off firewalling them
<EchoBinary> torrents, web serving, media sharing etc
<tim167> how long does repartitioning take normally on a 100gb hd? 15 minutes? 1 h ? 1 day ?
<foutrelis> hey :)
<EchoBinary> not planning to use windows VMs on my box
<Biovore> tim167: 10 secs to partition
<frogzoo> tim167: 15 mins for a full format - quick format 30secs
<foutrelis> tim167: A few minutes
<EchoBinary> in fact, was thinking of other ubuntus or freebsd
<foutrelis> tim167: or seconds :P
<__mikem> frogzoo how is having a windows vm on a linux box a security threat?
<Biovore> tim167: maybe 3 mins to format..
<frogzoo> mikefoo: viruses plus it's hackable
<tim167> hm it was just at 0% in repartitioning process for about 30 minutes
<EchoBinary> bad administration is a security threat no matter the platform/OS
<__mikem> wow, the list of reasons not to use windows grows ever longer
<foutrelis> tim167: I don't think that's normal.. :S
<tim167> i canceled it, and now, strangely enough, it seems like all is fine, it asks me to install ubuntu to new partition
<cryosphere> is there anyway to see everything that appeared on my screen during start up?
<EchoBinary> dmesg?
<__mikem> cryosphere try looking at the screen
<cryosphere> hmm
<cryosphere> well YES, but is it logged somewhere?
<EchoBinary> dmesg might help a lil
<seeds> please i need some help. I reinstalled ubuntu today but now i can't see windows xp in grub
<tim167> can i choose NOT to install grub ? (because i want to keep my old grub menu)
<frogzoo> seeds: multiple hard drives?
<cryosphere> does dmesg contain everything from the start
<cryosphere> ?
<seeds> frogzoo: no, just 1
<EchoBinary> not sure actually
<forQed> Is there a way to stop Vitual ethernet so /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl will work?
<EchoBinary> but I found it helpful in my slackware days
<UntouchableMX_> I have the apache http server file, and I want to install it
<__mikem> !duelboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duelboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<__mikem> crap
<ReKlipz> hey guys, ive got a question about network bridges
<__mikem> I used to know of a factoid that would have addressed seeds' problem
<jml> how can I get emacs to use the Bitstream Mono font
<foutrelis> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<foutrelis> :)
<cryosphere> Echo: right I sure either, the reason I asking is becase my laptop will connect to the internet and recognize my USB devices one time out of every 5 times I boot  . . .
<tim167> if gparted says space is unallocated, can i trust it ?
<__mikem> there we go
<cryosphere> *i NOT sure either
<__mikem> !dualboot | seeds
<ubotu> seeds: please see above
<frogzoo> seeds: in /boot/grub/menu.lst  - at the bottom, should be something like rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<seeds> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<UntouchableMX_> any one willing to help a n00b
<ReKlipz> Ive got a windows box with 2 ethernet ports and a wifi card. It gets inet via wifi. Ive got a box i just put ubuntu on, which has an ethernet port. Is there anyway to get internet to the ubuntu box by hooking it up to the windows box?
<cables> !ask | UntouchableMX_
<ubotu> UntouchableMX_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<foutrelis> !ask | UntouchableMX_
* __mikem remembers when anyone could modify ubotu's factoids, man those were the days
<UntouchableMX_> how to install apache
<__mikem> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ReKlipz> sudo apt-get install apache
<foutrelis> UntouchableMX_: Try using Synaptic :)
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: easiest is to enable net sharing on the doze box, and then point the ubuntu to the doze box as default gateway
<ReKlipz> frogzoo, so the ubuntu will get to the internet that way?
<UntouchableMX_> and after it finishes how do run it in graphical mode, because I intall mysql and dont know how to run it in graphical mode
<seeds> frogzoo: there isn't somehitng like rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: should do
<ReKlipz> frogzoo, will i need a crossover or just a regular patch (ive got both)
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: nic to nic (no hub) you want a crossover
<ReKlipz> frogzoo, and as far as ip's, just static 10.0.0.1 and 10.0.0.2 or something else?
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: definately use static
<foutrelis> UntouchableMX_: Use Synaptic to install phpmyadmin, mysql-server-5.0 and php5. Then you will have a LAMP environment ready to use :)
<ReKlipz> k, ill give it a shot
<__mikem> well, I am going to bed
<__mikem> night
<jeff_> anyone have any leads as to what might cause telnet to refuse connection, even from the same server?
<ReKlipz> to assign ip's in linux, sudo ifconfig eth0 <what here?>
<jeff_> hunted all over can't pint it down
<nightlogin> hallo
<justme_> jeff, is telnet-server installed?
<ReKlipz> frogzoo, how do i make the ubuntu point to the doze box as its gateway, just put the doze's box in for the gateway ip?
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: /etc/network/interfaces  gateway=x.x.x.x
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: /etc/network/interfaces  gateway x.x.x.x
<ReKlipz> k
<jeff_> justme i have telnet and telnetd installed
<jeff_> a line for telnet shows up in inetd.conf
<ReKlipz> do i need to reboot or anything?
<justme_> jeff what verison of ubuntu?
<ReKlipz> or just down / up the thing?
<jeff_> 6.10
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0
<ReKlipz> its trying to do dhcp...
<ReKlipz> when i do ifup
<ReKlipz> its got a line: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<steelb> anyway to get extended ascii to work in ubuntu?
<Biovore> steelb: well your in unicode in linux
<steelb> but... my passwords
<justme_> jeff, just tried it on my 6.10 got the same issue.  Give me a few........
<Biovore> steelb: gnucharmap
<AfC> What would be a [web?]  way of finding out what something is packaged as in Ubuntu and at what versions? Obviously there are tools to do so on an Ubuntu box, but for someone not running the distro, is there somewhere they can look?
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: should read iface eth0 inet static  - the gateway x.x.x goes under that in same para
<jeff_> justme, ty :) i was going nuts (short trip for me tho)
<ReKlipz> frogzoo, ya, and the gateway is just the ip of the doze box
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: you'll need address/netmask specs also
<ReKlipz> k
<steelb> thanks biovore
<ReKlipz> they're there
<ReKlipz> frogzoo, that didnt work
<ReKlipz> cant reach google.com
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: can you ping doze?
<ReKlipz> lets see
<ReKlipz> nope
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: check ip setting on doze
<ReKlipz> ip: 10.0.0.1, submas: 255.0.0.0, default gateway: (blank)
<ReKlipz> thats the doze
<ReKlipz> ubuntu is ip: 10.0.0.2, submask: 255.255.255.0, gateway: 10.0.0.1
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: k, ifconfig on the linux box should give an ip, & route -n the route table
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm wondering if there's a way to set up a separate little desktop that a remote client would receive, instead of the host's regular desktop.
<BHSPitMonkey> With its own custom resolution.
<BHSPitMonkey> RE: VNC
<BHSPitMonkey> Sorry, I left the intro sentence out. Heh.
<ljlolel> When I run gv, ghostscript message "Unknown device: x11" is issued.
<wasabi_> BHSPitMonkey: THat's traditionally how VNC works.
<wasabi_> BHSPitMonkey: install a VNC server, and run it.
<ReKlipz> frogzoo: ubuntu box: inet addr: 10.0.0.2 Bcast:10.0.0.255 mask:255.255.255.0
<BHSPitMonkey> wasabi_, yeah, but I'm only used to setting it up to 0:0
<wasabi_> apt-cache search vnc server
<ReKlipz> route -n: destination: 10.0.0.0 gateway: 0.0.0.0 genmask:255.255.255.0 flags:u metric:0 ref:0 use:0 iface:eth0
<aleka> I get Choppy sound when playing streaming video in Realplayer 10 Gold (video format=.smil) is there any known workaround for this??
<ReKlipz> frogzoo k, i can ping the doze box now
<ReKlipz> frogzoo, now theres another entry in the route table
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: k, you'll need to set /etc/resolv.conf to point to a dns server too
<K|NgGh0sT> if I wanted to dispay the first 5 lines in a txt file, and no more that have a keyword what would that syntext be?
<frogzoo> K|NgGh0sT: head -5 blah
<ReKlipz> frogzoo: how do i enable sharing on the doze box, just turn inet connection sharing on and choose the connection that is getting inet?
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: there's a wizard "enable networking" & you select allow lan to access internet through this host
<ReKlipz> k
<K|NgGh0sT> frogzoo, that just shows the first five lines, not the first two lines that have say keyword 'test'
<peshalto> grep test | head 5
<ReKlipz> frogzoo: what do i do for the /etc/resolv.conf, where do iget a dns server ip from?
<peshalto> er
<peshalto> grep test filename | head 5
<K|NgGh0sT> sweet thanks
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: you'll probably get away with pointing to the doze box as the dns server
<peshalto> K|NgGh0sT: your comma was in a weird place, so your question wasn't clear...
<ReKlipz> frogzoo: k, there is no resolv.conf in etc
<peshalto> is it easy to get two monitors working with ubuntu?
<andres_> as i install beryl in my kubuntu edgy?
<justme_> jeff, checkout this link  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31418.html%22***%3C/t-19344.html
<frogzoo> peshalto: it's not straight forward, if you know what you're doing it's not hard
<peshalto> I tried a couple weeks ago, and it seemed like a bunch of editing of x-something files was required
<justme_> Jeff, will ssh work for you?  More secure than telnet.
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: don't see how you can not have an /etc/resolv.conf
<GMWeezel> If I install another video card in my computer, will Linux automatically select it over the integrated card?
<britt_> trackpad tapping gets disabled only after i login and then kill X and re-login...what gives?
<peshalto> frogzoo: I don't know what I'm doing when it comes to scan lines, interlacing, etc. (wtf?)
<frogzoo> peshalto: nothings changed in a couple of weeks
<peshalto> heh
<ReKlipz> the pust is a fresh install, never online, that make it possible?
<jeff_> justme, sure that works (assuming i can get a way to use it from an xp node)
<yell0w> hey guys, what's p and v in the first line of the search result of aptitude stands for ?
<jeff_> i got connection refused on ssh too
<frogzoo> peshalto: best to google & find some sample xorg.conf you can copy off
<frogzoo> peshalto: unless you have an ATI?
<peshalto> frogzoo: I have an nVidia, I think it's a 5200 or something.
<jeff_> (although ssh i'm not sure i have all packages installed, attempting to check...)
<britt_> trackpad tapping gets disabled only after i login and then kill X and re-login...what gives?
<andres_> whoy helps me? as I Install beryl in my kubuntu edgy?
<peshalto> that's one thing I'll never understand. how tf are we expected to know what model of hardware components we have, a few years after throwing away the box?
<justme_> Jeff, sudo apt-get install ssh
<frogzoo> !beryl | andres_
<ubotu> andres_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<justme_> Jeff, on xp download putty.exe
<peshalto> my motherboard manual tells two ways to ID the specific model. when I use the two ways, the resuls conflict! :-)
<justme_> Jeff, I use it everyday works great.
<koregaonpark> Hey, I just upgraded to Edgy, but now my comp is taking forever to boot up. I remember the fix for this might have been disabling the boot screen.
<K|NgGh0sT> peshalto, can you search for two different keywords in the same line?
<ReKlipz> frogzoo: the pute is a fresh install, never online, that make it possible?
<peshalto> K|NgGh0sT sure... string greps together: grep word1 filename | grep word2 | head 5
<britt_> trackpad tapping gets disabled only after i login and then kill X and re-login...what gives?\
<jeff_> justme, ok installing...
<phixnay> Hi, I'm trying to install nvidia drivers for my old computer
<peshalto> K|NgGh0sT: that will find only lines that have both words. grep -i if you want to ignore case.
<phixnay> Device Manager says I have a "NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] "
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: in that case "sudo -i ; echo nameserver 10.0.0.1 > /etc/resolv.conf"
<koregaonpark> I upgraded to Edgy, but now my comp is taking forever to boot up. I don't even see the boot screen (the new black one), only a flashing cursor.
<jeff_> ok thanks justme looks like i can at least get in from localhost with ssh;
<frogzoo> !fixres > koregaonpark
<justme_> Jeff, Google for putty.exe.  Its a free download.
<ReKlipz> k
<ReKlipz> frogzoo, k, done
<koregaonpark> frogzoo, what?
<jeff_> i will see if i can make it work from xp altho the next set of probs is i can't samba nor postgres sql to my ubuntu box
<phixnay> Do I need glx-nvidia or glx-nvidia-legacy + nvidia-settings?
<jeff_> (that
<braniff> what linux app will open up a webpage and then save it as a windoze "compiled html file" ??
<frogzoo> koregaonpark: read the pm from the bot
<peshalto> frogzoo: really want to make the switch. i'm down to two programs I would miss if I switched my main machine to Linux: 1) TotalRecorder and 2) printer drivers for a Canon S900.
<jeff_> 's another whole set of debugging i kno)
<koregaonpark> oh, okay... frogzoo
<ReKlipz> frogzoo, theres nothing in the file
<ReKlipz> oops
<ReKlipz> k, ya theres nothing in there when i load with gedit
<koregaonpark> frogzoo, it's not a screen resolution problem! i don't see the _boot_ screen, when i turn on my comp
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: in that case "sudo -i ; echo nameserver 10.0.0.1 > /etc/resolv.conf"
<peshalto> koregaonpark: whence your handle, koregaonpark?
<Mixx> i originally had:  hda1:ntfs windows | hda2:ext3 ubuntu || now I've used dd to copy hda2 to hdb1 but now GRUB is failing because I'm sure my MBR points to the second partition on the drive.  If I use grub-install, will it blow away my existing config?
<justme_> Jeff, make sure xp firewall isnt blocking samba
<st3v3dnd> Anyone know what I need to do to be able to hear sound from multiple sources at the same time? Right now, if I say have firefox running some audio, it hogs the sound card, and mplayer can't get a hold of the sound card to play its sound. Shouldn't there be multiple channels or some such to prevent this problem?
<koregaonpark> peshalto?
<phixnay> Hi, I'm trying to install nvidia drivers for my old computer. Device Manager says I have a "NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] ." Do I need glx-nvidia or glx-nvidia-legacy + nvidia-settings?
<frogzoo> Mixx: yep
<posingaspopular> Mixx: what's the problem if you mind me asking?
<ReKlipz> k, now it worked when i did it
<peshalto> koregaonpark: sorry, phone rang
<jeff_> hurrah putty works to ubuntu ty justme
<ReKlipz> frogzoo, still no inet after an ifdown ifup
<justme_> Jeff, np.  NIGHT!
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: can ping doze?
<jeff_> g'night :)
<ReKlipz> frogzoo, yep
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: doze = xp ?
<ReKlipz> frogzoo - ya
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: you've run the share internet wiz?
<Mixx> posingaspopular I used to dual-boot ubuntu and Windows XP and now I've decided to get rid of XP (yay!) and expand the partition.  I have two similarly sized drives, one, my original, has Ubuntu on the second partition.  The second, the one I want to move to, has Ubuntu on the first partition.
<britt_> trackpad tapping gets disabled only after i login and then kill X and re-login...what gives?\
<Mixx> posingaspopular I'm trying to recreate the MBR but keep my existing GRUB config
<ReKlipz> frogzoo, i tried the network stup wizard, dunno where the share inet wizard is, so i tried to do it manujally using the properties window of the nic card
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: go to network settings - LHS - setup network
<ReKlipz> frogzoo: setup a home or small office network, k, there
<koregaonpark> ahoy, can anyone help me please? i just upgraded to edgy and now ubuntu is taking forever to boot. i believe the solution is turning off the gui boot screen, the fancy black one with the ubuntu logo.
<Mixx> posingaspopular of course when I boot the new drive GRUB gets an error because (i assume) it can't find the config on the second partition.  I am considering using GRUB-INSTALL to recreate the MBR, but I'm afraid it's going to completely wipe out my menu.lst etc
<dilch> is a 2 giggerhurtz pentium or whatever able to run ubuntu?
<frogzoo> dilch: yep
<dilch> what about dual xeons?
<jellobean> I am using alternate install to install umbuntu, and it does not recognize my dvd rom...any suggestions?
<peshalto> koregaonpark: i can't help, but was curious about your handle
<frogzoo> dilch: also yep - those machines would profit from a gig or more of ram
<dilch> oh, and also, i'd like to run ubuntu on my sun hardware as well
<koregaonpark> peshalto, it's the name of a neighbourhood, that's all.... you might have seen it on /. or digg where i'm an active contributor
<frogzoo> dilch: maybe
<gerald> which GTK package do I download for delopment
<dilch> how about on my IBM RS6000?
<dilch> i need to replace AIX .... so outdated now
<peshalto> koregaonpark: heh, I used to live in that neighborhood, is why I asked
<britt_> trackpad tapping gets disabled only after i login and then kill X and re-login...what gives?\
<ReKlipz> woot!
<frogzoo> !sparc > dilch
<peshalto> in pune
<ReKlipz> frogzoo: LOVE YOU!!!!!
<koregaonpark> peshalto, oh yeah?
<frogzoo> heh
<fiberchunks> avast! koregaonpark, add  splash=silent  to your boot parameters
<phixnay> Hi, I'm trying to install nvidia drivers for my old computer. Device Manager says I have a "NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] ." Do I need glx-nvidia or glx-nvidia-legacy + nvidia-settings? EIther way, glx doesn't work, what do I do?
<peshalto> long long time ago
<ReKlipz> frogzoo, there is an easier way to do it btw
<koregaonpark> fiberchunks, how do i do that?
<ReKlipz> frogzoo, on ubunto, turn dhcp on for the nic
<dilch> phixnay computer says no
<phixnay> ??
<koregaonpark> peshalto, so, are you indian?
<frogzoo> ReKlipz: best left off, you don't want doze trying to serve dhcp
<peshalto> koregaonpark: o
<ReKlipz> frogzoo, on the doze box, enable inet sharing for the wireless card and choose the nic that the linux box is connect to to share, and wham
<peshalto> koregaonpark: no
<ReKlipz> frogzoo, its only temporary, and it kinda forced it...
<koregaonpark> peshalto, were you a participant in the ashram?
<peshalto> koregaonpark: no again, but lived a couple blocks from it
<dilch> oh, i get it .. 'doze' 'cause it's kinda stupid?
<Vilhelms> How could I get the Windows key to be considered a modifier like Ctrl, Shift, or Alt instead of it being recognized as a key itself?
<ReKlipz> doze cuz it short for windows, a pain to type
<koregaonpark> peshalto, okay, cool.
<fiberchunks> koregaonpark, when your machine boots, you can add parameters to the boot line via I believe 'f6' or something similar.  Use the key at the bottom that says "boot options"
<Vilhelms> I want to be able to use keywords such as Windows+D
<zorba64> windows=windoze
<peshalto> and you?
<dilch> zorba64 it seems rude
<koregaonpark> fuberchunks, uhm, im quite the n00b
<zorba64> is meant to be...a little
<peshalto> i know people who used to frequent the ashram. sounded fun. i was too young for that kind of fun at the time.
<ReKlipz> anyone have a better sources.list file?
<phixnay> I'm having trouble getting video acceleration, can anyone help?
<fiberchunks> koregaonpark, oki, wait one
<dilch> phixnay computer says no
<frogzoo> dilch: doze - cos it's kinda slow
<koregaonpark> peshalto, it is fun... love the pool and the restaurants
<Vilhelms> phixnay, What video card do you have?
<peshalto> i don't know the pool, unless you mean the blue diamond, or there was a club with a pool.
<phixnay> vilhelms: Device manager says I have a "NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] "
<peshalto> is there a pool there now? I'm sure it's changed a lot.
<ReKlipz> time to install beryl
<koregaonpark> peshalto, no, i mean in the ashram
<dilch> anyway, i can't wait .. i got rid of the doze and installed ubuntu so I can play "Supreme Commander" with no slowdown at all!
<koregaonpark> theres always been one there.....
<dilch> because everyone said ubuntu was way faster
<Vilhelms> phixnay, run lspci | grep VGA
<nexousNET> How do I go about playing .mov (quicktime) movies in ubuntu??
<frogzoo> Vilhelms: sys -> prefs -> keyboad -> layout options - (windows key = super)
<ReKlipz> wheres the default sources.list file?
<phixnay> dilch: supreme commander! how did you get it working?
<peshalto> koregaonpark: ok, that I understand.. but restaurants? the ashram has those too? or just the neighborhood?
<dilch> phixnay i haven't, i'm just about to buy it
<gerald> which package from apt-get should i download for gtk development
<phixnay> vilhelms: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT]  (rev 15)
<dilch> phixnay of course it works on ubuntu?
<dilch> why wouldn't it?
<koregaonpark> always had those too... basho, zorba, mariam etc.
<phixnay> dilch: isn't there a demo out?
<Vilhelms> frogzoo, Thanks :)
<peshalto> koregaonpark: are you indian?
<frogzoo> Vilhelms: yw
<dilch> phixnay yes, it comes out next month
<n2diy> Anybody setup a satellite tv decoder on a Ubuntu box? My neighbor moved out of the building, and gave me his dishes, so they are all set to go.
<peshalto> koregaonpark: and were you at the ashram?
<koregaonpark> peshalto, yeh...
<koregaonpark> peshalto, still am some of the time
<pavs> how to stop debsum daemon from hogging my cpu?
<dilch> pavs stop it?
<peshalto> koregaonpark: sorry to ask so much. love that old neighborhood. are you still in poona?
<pavs> kill it
<koregaonpark> peshalto, no prob. sure i am. :-)
<dilch> pavs well, that will solve the problem
<peshalto> cool
<pavs> how?
<Vilhelms> phixnay, Try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<pavs> kill devsum?
<pavs> kill debsum?
<dilch> pavs how about 'kill -9 devsum'
<dilch> or whatever it's called
<Vilhelms> phixnay, I haven't tried installing an nVidia card but thats a guide similar to what I used for my ATI :)
<posingaspopular> Mixx: I know there is a way to check what is going on during your boot during your text
<posingaspopular> did you try that, or know anything about that
<phixnay> Vilhelms: I installed nvidia legacy the way it describes, and I get the nvidia splash screen on boot
<pavs> bash: kill: debsum: arguments must be process or job IDs
<dilch> phixnay computer says no
<peshalto> i remember the clothes-washers used to wash at the river... dhobis, is that the word?
<dilch> pavs lol, yeah look up to pid with top
<dilch> s/to/the
<phixnay> vilhelms: the problem is when I do "$ glxinfo | grep rendering" I get
<phixnay> "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<koregaonpark> peshalto im-nig you
<dilch> pavs if that fails 'ps auxwww|grep debsum'
<pavs> ah it stopped by itself:)
<Vilhelms> phixnay, I'm not too sure about that =\
<dilch> pavs it musta read your mind
<phixnay> Vilhelms: ok
<pavs> what does it do debsum checks? it not in the top list
<dilch> i heard ubuntu does have telepathic qualities
<dilch> pavs i don't know. i use freebsd
<pavs> ah
<pavs> better?
<dilch> pavs not the place to comment
<pavs> ok sorry
<dilch> pavs in other words .. yes!
<dilch> ;)
<pavs> gotcha no more comments
<britt_> trackpad tapping gets disabled only after i login and then kill X and re-login...what gives?
<koregaonpark> peshalto, i gotta run... email me if u want....my nick (kp) @gmail.com
<dilch> I had a fiesty fawn, but i slapped it into shape, now it's a humbled doe
<dilch> much better, not so many dependency problems
<dilch> in fact, many of the so-called 'problems' on here could be solved by repeatedly slapping your OS. At a bit level, of course
<gerald> can someone tell me which package to download for gtk+ development?
<seeds> please i need someone who can tell me how to add windows xp to the grub list
<posingaspopular> seeds: whats the problem
<posingaspopular> erm by that i mean more details
<seeds> i reinstalled ubuntu and i can't see windows xp in the grub menu
<zorba64> so the would be Bit Slapping I suppose?
<Flannel> seeds: what partition is windows on?
<seeds> so i can boot into windows now
<seeds> i can't i meant
<posingaspopular> can you find your partion table?
<seeds> it's all there in a different partition
<GigaClon> I start up audacity and the fonts look crappy, all aliased and blocky
<GigaClon> I start up audacity and the fonts look crappy, all aliased and blocky
<GigaClon> oops
<Flannel> seeds: which partition
<seeds> how can i know that?
<GigaClon> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<seeds> /dev/hda1
<marduk> grub babies
<Flannel> seeds: you'll need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, scroll ALL the way down, to after where it says "end automagic kernels", then paste the following ni there
<seeds> ok i'm in menu.lst
<ReKlipz> hey guys, how do i find out the amount / type of ram installed on a linux box?
<dilch> ReKlipz 'dmesg|less'
<dilch> ReKlipz look carefully for the memory sections
<ReKlipz> 511MB LOWMEM available
<ReKlipz> nice, thx
<seeds> flannel: what should i paste?
<dilch> ReKlipz i'm here to help
<ReKlipz> i just bought this box
<dilch> ReKlipz you can pay by direct deposit
<Flannel> seeds: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5678/
<Flannel> seeds: without the numbers, those are a biproduct of the pastebin
<dilch> ReKlipz well, you can find out a lot just by looking at dmesg
<dilch> ReKlipz then you can get into the /proc directory
<ReKlipz> a 21" CRT (IBM P202), a keyboard and mouse, 1.4GHz Intel Centrino, 512MB PC600, 20GB IDE, DVD/CDROM, nVidia QUadro2
<ReKlipz> all for 20$
<dilch> report back to me
<dilch> ReKlipz i hate to tell you ... a monitor isn't part of a 'box'
<dilch> you lied
<seeds> flannel: should i paste that after : ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<ReKlipz> actually, i got 2 of the putes, and 2 p202, and 1 p96 monitor, and a p76
<Flannel> seeds: yes, after that.
<seeds> ok
<ReKlipz> dilch, agreed, which is why im not using the monitor
<seeds> i'll try it now. brb. thank you very much
<gerald> can someone tell me which package to download for gtk development??
<dilch> ReKlipz ah ok, i forgive you then
<dilch> gerald computer says no
<ReKlipz> dilch, lol, but still ,a good deal, no?
<Audimage> how do i mount an NTFS drive, and what text should i add to fstab to perminently mount it
<dilch> ReKlipz an excellent deal. So good it makes me jealous/angry and i don't wish to discuss it further
<ardchoille> df(1), dpkf(1)  <-- what does the (1) mean?
<dilch> Audimage remember it is experimental to mount ntfs read/write ... use caution
<ReKlipz> dilch, i think ur just mad that im not gonna deposit ne money to ur account, that of which you never posted ur info for
<UntouchableMX__> exit
<dilch> sorry "Big Papa Enterprises, 434-984 5445676, National Bank of Australia"
<zorba64> gerald, mess about with apt-cache search and you'll find something
<frogzoo> gerald: apt-cache search gtk |grep -i devel
<ReKlipz> k, gotta go kids, thx dilch
<dilch> every correct answer or successful troll is 75 cents
<Flannel> ardchoille: man man gives information on that, they're categories.  "man 1 df" for intsance, shows df(1)
<dilch> ciao
<ReKlipz> ah, ok dilch, that'll get there sometime in the year 2053
<ReKlipz> =)
<ReKlipz> later guys
<dilch> and then once you learn to do 'man whatever' you get the joy of learning how to read them
<ardchoille> Flannel: Ah, thanks
<ReKlipz> dilch, =)!!!
<ReKlipz> gotta go 4 reals no
<ReKlipz> now
<dilch> read *carefully*, the man pages usually give everything you need, including examples
<ReKlipz> adios
<dilch> ReKlipz ciao again
<dilch> the new ubuntu way is no spoonfeeding, so the man pages are your best friend
<dilch> Mark Shuttleworth has said it's the 'tough love' phase
<marduk> what about sporkfeeding?
<dilch> sporks are borderline
<dilch> if the prongs dig into the mouth, that's ok
<Potti> I have an issue with installing new software i get this "E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<Potti> " what do i do
<dilch> Potti hmm, you are trying to defraud the movie industry
<Potti> who me = P
<crimsun> !restricted |Potti
<ubotu> Potti: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Potti> nah
<dilch> Potti there is no other reason for libdvdcss2
<reverendnathan> What are alternitives to Archive Manager and XArchive? Archive Manager asks for a password (there isn't any), and XArchive extracts... but then doesn't output a file! For .r00 files.
<Potti> well reading a tut on how to play dvds it gave me this line to write which i did and go that
<dilch> Potti but the real answer is you need the source
<dilch> Potti the repository that has the library
<Potti> so go there and do what cause i wanna be able to watch dvds
<dilch> Potti do you know anything about repositories?
<mosh_> what is the exquivialnt the setfont command for gentoo in ubuntu? i am trying to change the virtual console font to 8x8
<Potti> not really
<zorba64> reverendnathan, .rar file?
<dilch> Potti then ask here. But not me. I don't handle repository/sources.list questions anymore
<GigaClon> reverandnathan, try renaming the .r00 file to rar
<reverendnathan> zorba64: Yes, RARchives from usenet/newsgroups
<Potti> z0mg im so cunfused
<GigaClon> then point it to next file when needed
<Potti> i just wanna be able to watch dvds & play mp3s in order to do that what must i et and how
<dilch> Potti say this .. "how do install libdvdcss2??? What repositories do i have to add, and how do i do that?????"
<GigaClon> Potti, it can be confusing at first
<frogzoo> mosh_: /etc/default/console-setup - look for FONTFACE
<gerald> i don't even know how to tell whether it's the right package to download or not
<dilch> Potti try that now
<mosh_> frogzoo: tym
<zorba64> install rar & unrar, then run: unrar e on the first file and it should uncompress and join em
<gerald> libglib1.2-dev
<Potti> how do install libdvdcss2??? What repositories do i have to add, and how do i do that?????
<gerald> gyessing it's this
<GigaClon> !restricted > Potti
<posingaspopular> someone is going to have to walk him through this
<dilch> Potti now read what the nice person has directed your way
<GigaClon> Potti read your Private messages
<Potti> yes im reading
<Potti> tahnk you
<marduk> u need to add the correct suppository for that pkg
<dilch> it's easier than it may seem
<GigaClon> !repos > Potti
<dilch> and an essential skill for any ubuntu-er
<reverendnathan> zorba64: Trying now
<dilch> excellent, i finally got Vista running under wine
<ullvarg_> any advice for a good program to burn isofiles?
<AdamBerg> i can seem to get my sound card to work, it works on the live cd and i see that it recognizes the card
<AdamBerg> can't*
<dilch> ullvarg i use mkisofs and cdrecord .. i understand this is not the ubuntu way :(
<gerald> Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<gerald> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<gerald> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<frogzoo> AdamBerg: 5$ says you have a mute somewhere - sys -> prefs -> vol control - look under file -> device & edit -> prefernces
<gerald> anyone know what to do with this?
<dilch> now i can finally run tcpdump with Aero
<B_166-ER-X> I just installed an edgy on a dell destkop system, but on kernel boot it shows for a very short time 'PCI : cannot allocate region.. ' and i cannot get internet on the pc , the installation is complete , but still, no internet, cans someone please help me figure ou the problem ? (I'm on another pc )
<AdamBerg> by volume control do you mean "sound"
<frogzoo> gerald: you install libgtk2.0-dev ?
<dilch> ullvarg but ask again, i'm sure someone knows of a good front-end for cdrecord
<gerald> yea
<gerald> from apt-get
<jordanau> i am using my ubuntu box to play movies on my tv, i cant get the movies to show up on the television screen although everything else shows up fine i think it is a primary/secondary monitor issue, any advice?
<ullvarg_> ok, thanks dilch
<gerald> oh wait
<gerald> no
<frogzoo> AdamBerg: sorry, I mean sound -> volume control
<gerald> i must've installed something else
<valehru__> Hey guys, How can I update the MPD database?  Currently it only has one directory in the playlist, I added new directories to the music folder but they are not coming into the clients playlist
<duckdown> Hi all.  Unusual request here, but it would b ehighly appreciated.  I dont understand awk/sed/grep hardly, but my router logs show lines like "Feb 13 21:39:02  user.warn kernel: DROP IN=vlan1 OUT= MAC=00:18:f8:d2:4a:2c:00:05:00:e2:1b:04:08:00:45:00:00:30 SRC=74.112.68.208 DST=74.111.178.118 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=120 ID=45005 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1625 DPT=39394 SEQ=498699090 ACK=0 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x"  How can I show ONLY the "DRO
<ComradeC> is there a way to easily upgrade to a new kernel like 2.6.20?
<duckdown> P: SRC= , SPT= , and DPT= "
<dilch> ullvarg or do a google for 'ubuntu cdrecord front-end'
<dilch> duckdown heh, you could do it many ways. What parts do you want?
<dilch> duckdown i can't tell ... you want the IPs and ports?
<duckdown> dilch, I guess the "DROP" and SRC= addy, the SPT= port, and the DST= port
<frogzoo> duckdown: an interesting, highly pertinent to ubuntu, question...
<duckdown> would be an awesome start
<duckdown> frogzoo, well im using it :( sorry then
<duckdown> i dont know where else to ask
<jordanau> duckdown, man grep and look under patterns it should you can refine it from there
<dilch> frogzoo it's not ubuntu specific, but at least it's an interesting question for once
<duckdown> dilch, thanks! :D
<dilch> duckdown naw, well awk it for you.
<duckdown> beauty
<AdamBerg> doesn't appear to be working
<gerald> ok, i got gtk to work,thanks guys
<dilch> duckdown i'll report back in PM, so ppl don't get mad
<AdamBerg> master up
<AdamBerg> pcm up
<duckdown> dilch, thanks alot man!! :)
<cj_> hello
<cj_> hola
<AdamBerg> when i click sound playback should i hear a tone?
<jellobean> installing ubuntu, and I receive the error..."no common cd rom drive detected" any ideas
<duckdown> how are you booting the installcd? :)
<jellobean> i put the cd in and it boots up...my bios recognizes my drive as well
<ComradeC> is there a way for me to update the kernel to 2.6.20 without doing crazy configuration, like can I just add it to the apt-get?
<shiv> why do I have this folder in my home folder: shadymahn
<dilch> duckdown you don't seem to answer PMs
<dilch> duckdown this distresses me greatly
<duckdown> wha?
<duckdown> no! :( i am sorry man
<GMWeezel> I need to install an nVidia driver but I have to close x-server; how do I do that?
<duckdown> i only saw 2
<dilch> duckdown lol, ok i pasted it again for you. see it?>
<duckdown> no man, i only see 2 PM's
<duckdown> a "hey" and "are you there"
<duckdown> i
<duckdown> i'm asking you " can you see this? " in PM
<dilch> duckdown you must not be registered :)
<duckdown> stupid thing is telling me its blocking my messages in PM, sorry about that.. I am registered, i guess not auth'ed
<corevette> is there a good repository for updating ktorrent? the ubuntu one is out of date
<jellobean> Hi everyone, I'm an absolute linux newbie and am trying to install warty on a new system that already has XP installed. I am able to get the image CD to boot up and enter my language and keyboard layout. I then get a screen with a header "Detect and Mount CD-Rom" and the message "No common CD-Rom drive was detected". The prompt then asks for floppies containing the CD-Rom drivers. The message further insinuates that I may have non-st
<AzMoo> warty? Why Warty?
<maxi_> jemand da der deutsch spricht?
<corevette> jellobean...why warty?
<nevron> do i need kubuntu to run kde?
<jellobean> sorry meant to say ubuntu
<mssever> nevron: no
<mssever> nevron: just install kubuntu-desktop
<mssever> or, you could install only kde
<nevron> is there a difference in performance under kde?
<mssever> vs. Gnome?
<cj_> hi
<mssever> I haven't used KDE enough to know
<cj_> pls help me
<nevron> ok mssever thank you for your help
<cj_> i'm having problem with my apache
<cj_> apache2
<brombomb> What can I use to play a .bin video file?
<mssever> cj_: what sort of problem?
<brombomb> In windows I use VLC but it doesn seem to have that codec installed now
<cj_> mssever: a'm i acedentally delete it in /etc/
<posingaspopular> the difference is that KDE rocks
<corevette> is there a list of repositories somewhere?
<mssever> cj_: you mean the apache2 folder?
<jordanau> i how do i make videos play on my tv with s video out?
<cj_> yes mssever
<Maizen> Hey i am having problems installing ubuntu. I created 2 partition. 1 for swap (1GB) and 1 is unformatted that i used for "/" but I get a "root must be used" error when clicking next
<mssever> cj_: The easiest thing is to reinstall apache2
<posingaspopular> Maizen: I got this
<brombomb> jordanau: If its SVGA then you can use VLC with the SVGA library
<cj_> after i remove it using apt-get command
<posingaspopular> check out my blog about this error
<mssever> cj_: yes
<posingaspopular> posingaspopular.wordpress.com
<posingaspopular> there is a link to the bug report on what the problem is
<duckdown> thanks alot dilch  :D
<cj_> i also remove the folder
<duckdown> that awk worked nice
<posingaspopular> exact bug i mean
<jordanau> brombomb, so it is not an issue with my xorg, it is specific to mplayer and totem?
<posingaspopular> if that doesnt help PM me back here
<duckdown> i gotta learn that for sure
<duckdown> much appreciated
<dilch> duckdown my pleasure. Not an ubuntu question, but at least an interesting one :)
<seravitae> anyone here use 955resolution package?
<Potti> i followd those tuts and the ending is screwd for i cant seem to install libdvdcss it tells me "error : dependency is not satifiable"
<stinger_au> Question:how do you add something to the default run level in ubuntu ? like in gento its rc-update add foo default
<cj_> then after i reinstall the apache2 i have an error
<seravitae> 915 i mea
<cj_> like this
<dilch> duckdown now, go forth and track those that are attacking your machine
<duckdown> dilch, i try :D
<cj_>  * Starting apache 2.0 web server...                                                                                                        apache2: could not open document config file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<cj_>                                                                                                                                      [fail] 
<duckdown> dilch, will do man, will be much easier thanks to you
<duckdown> cheers!
<cj_> mssever:
<dilch> :)
<brombomb> jordanau: never used totem or mplayer.... I just happened to see this while looking for something similiar juust 2 seconds ago
<mssever> cj_: did you purge apache?
<mssever> cj_: sudo aptitude purge apache2
<cj_> yes mssever
<cj_> i use Sudo command
<mssever> cj_: and reinstalling it didn't recreate /etc/apache2/apache2.conf?
<cj_> ya mssever
<mssever> cj_: weird... are you sure you used the command I gave you? sudo isn't much of a command by itself
<penius> I just installed the apache2 package using apt, but when I try to use the RewriteEngine on directive, apache doesn't recognize it... do I need to install mod_rewrite some other way?
<cj_> ok i'll try it again
<kgoetz> penius: its probably in a seperate package
<penius> I thought so, but apt-cache search mod_rewrite turns up nothing relevant :(
<mssever> penius: make sure that the symlink is set up correctly in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<Maizen> posingaspopular: so if you create an "ext 3" partition and format it, it should work?
<cj_> apache2: could not open document config file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<cj_> mssever:
<cj_> still
<penius> ah ,that seems to be the problem, thanks
<cj_> theres a error
<cj_> fail
<BBHoss_> permissions?
<koregaonpark> hey, i'm still trying to figure out how to disable the splash screen in edgy. i believe it's slowing down my boot time.
<corevette> where do i find the: php executable path
<kgoetz> cj_: run `ls -lh /etc/apache2/apache2.conf`
<mssever> cj_: does the directory /etc/apache2 exist now?
<valehru__> Hey peeps, how can i update mpd so that it recognises that new files has been added to the folder?
<koregaonpark> can someone tell me what i have to change in my menu.lst?
<cj_> do i need to to run that command using sudo
<kgoetz> koregaonpark: remove the 'splash'
<jordanau> brombomb, was there something i need to do after installing the svga libraries?
<posingaspopular> yea iirc
<brombomb> Are you using VLC?
<koregaonpark> kgoetz, okay... looking..
<posingaspopular> im still getting the hang of partioning myself
<koregaonpark> kgoetz, this line? "# defoptions=quiet splash"
<brombomb> jordnaau: Are you using VLC?
<kgoetz> koregaonpark: yes, and also on in the 'do not change this bit' bit
<cj_> yes it exist
<cj_> mssever:
<kgoetz> you change it on that line for the next update, the others so it takes effet now
<jordanau> jordanau, yeah still doesnt show on my tv
<mssever> cj_ what about /etc/apache2/apache2.conf?
<brombomb> Jordanau: sorry Im out of ideas....
<koregaonpark> kgoetz, removed that line. this one too? "root=UUID=cd7eb660-1de1-460e-916d-7f9a2bc98b3a ro quiet splash"
<jordanau> okay  i think it is an issue with xorg
<kgoetz> koregaonpark: no no, dont remove it, just remove 'splash' from the line
<koregaonpark> kgoetz, okay!
<justdave> bushblows: hey, I managed to get ahold of the vendor....  (the ethernet card that didn't show up)
<cj_> the apache.conf does not exist mssever
<koregaonpark> kgoetz, so just the word "splash"? leave "ro quiet"?
<GMWeezel> How do I close X-Server?
<noodles12> i'm creating a new session for xgl in kde. what is kde's equivalent to gnome-session?
<cj_> i mean the apache2.conf does not exist mssever
<justdave> bushblows: they said to turn the thing off, unplug the ethernet and the power for 15 seconds, and then plug it all back in and turn it back on.
<bfdhud> Hello, I recently installed Java5 plugin and java 5 runtime, I failed to accept the EULA and now java does not work on my system. I have tried removing and reinstalling but it still does not work
<justdave> and believe it or not, that worked.
<bfdhud> anyone have any suggestions or able to help
<kgoetz> koregaonpark: quiet reduces the amount of text output. you can leave it or keep it at your option
<justdave> eth0 magically showed up
<koregaonpark> bfdhud, just reinstall java, it should work
<kgoetz> GMWeezel: close?
<koregaonpark> kgoetz, oh thanks for the info, ill leave it in.
<mssever> ok, so it needs to be re-created... not sure the best way to do it. I'm puzzled why aptitude didn't fix it, cj_
<GMWeezel> kgoetz: Yes; I still need terminal access though; it's to install a video card driver.
<kgoetz> GMWeezel: sudo /etc/init.d/x11<tab> stop
<bfdhud> koregaonpark, I have, It doesn't give me the option to accept the EULA again, and when I go to java sites (ie dslreports speed test) the applet won't load
<Seveas> bfdhud, try marking it for complete removal in synaptic
<kgoetz> GMWeezel: press tab key, dont type <tab>
<mssever> cj_: try sudo aptitude purge apache2 purge && sudo aptitude install apache2
<cj_> do you think i need to remove it then install it again mssever
<GMWeezel> kgoetz: Thanks.
<bfdhud> seveas, how do I know which packages are part of the java 5 set to remove?
<koregaonpark> bfdhud, how did you install java in the first place? via add/remove or the terminal?
<Seveas> bfdhud, everything that starts with sun-java
<bfdhud> Koregaonpark add/remove
<mssever> cj_: yes, and post any errors you get in the install
<Maizen> is there any other partition program in ubuntu that i can use besides the one that came with the installer???
<posingaspopular> yea
<cj_> ok mssever
<kgoetz> Maizen: parted?
<posingaspopular> ummm sgrub, supergrub i think it's called
<Maizen> parted?
<GMWeezel> kgoetz: My GUI is till running.
<posingaspopular> that didnt work?
<penius> ok... I just apt-ge install'd apache2, but it looks like I'll need to build apache 2.2 from source instead... can I safely remove my apache 2.0 packages? if so, how?
<posingaspopular> gparted
<Maizen> gparted is the one that came with the installer
<kgoetz> GMWeezel: and `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop`
<posingaspopular> ahhh
<koregaonpark> bfdhud, okay, then go back, make sure java is unticked, hit apply, and then tick the options again and it should reinstall. otherwise you'll have to ask someone how to install java 5 via the terminal
<penius> apt-get remove, is this safe?
<mssever> penius: you should be able to remove apache2 just like any other package
<bfdhud> seveas according to synaptic they are not installed
<posingaspopular> give me a se
<posingaspopular> sec
<mssever> penius: yes
<penius> okay... I think i am just being paranoid... I did it a billion times back on debian :)
<Seveas> bfdhud, then do dpkg -P packagename_here
<bfdhud> koregaonpark I have installed/uninstalled two times, I have even deleted the .java folder in my home directory
<Seveas> for all sun java packages
<posingaspopular> did my suggestion not work?
<LordFloppy> does anyone know if i have to find and install gdmsetuptool to deal with certain theme packages? Cause I couldnt find it
<bfdhud> Seveas, It's asking for an option
<Potti> can i get any help with installing wine on 6.10
<Seveas> bfdhud, what did you type?
<cj_> mssever: theirs no error upon installation
<posingaspopular> super grub
<posingaspopular> might work
<mssever> cj_: so, does it work now?
<bfdhud> sudo dpkg -P sun-java5-bin
<valehru__> Hey guys, whats the best mpd client out there?
<penius> crap... that looks like it was a pretty messy uninstall, which is what I was worried about... /etc/apache2 is still around, and so is apache2ctl
<Seveas> bfdhud, odd, that should work...
<bfdhud> sorry seveas i forgot the -P
<Seveas> heh :)
<penius> I'm just worried it'll have left behind some bits of cruft which'll interfere with my apache 2.2 install
<koregaonpark> bfdhud, i'm not an experienced linux user. i would check the ubuntu wiki and see if the directions there are of any help. here's the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Seveas> penius, remov apach2-common
<mssever> penius: if you're installing from source, just delete all that stuff
<penius> Seveas: thanks!
<cj_>  * Starting apache 2.0 web server...                                                                                                        apache2: could not open document config file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<cj_>                                                                                                                                      [fail] 
<Seveas> penius, you'll need to purge it as well to get rid of /etc/apache2
<kgoetz> cj_: have you checked if the file exists?
<penius> k
* Seveas out
<cj_> does not exist kgoetz
<bfdhud> Seveas it said it was removing config files
<mssever> cj_: just noticed what Seveas just said. try removing and reinstalling apache2-common
<Seveas> bfdhud, then you can reinstall now and it should ask the question again
<bfdhud> Seveas, whats the best way to reinstall? synaptic or add/remove (there seems to be more options in synaptic
<Seveas> bfdhud, doesn't matter
<cj_> yes mssever
<bp847> is there any way to resize an ntfs partition using the ubuntu livecd without losing data, or should I use the gparted livecd for partitioning and go from there?
<blicket> question here..I just tried to load ubuntu on my 2nd pc(p4,256mb), it gets stuck halfway through the startup, always. Right after the left-right animation, then it goes dark.  does anyone know if it's my machine?
<mssever> cj_: in fact, you might want to open up Synaptic, search for apache2, and purge anything that shows up as installed, then start over
<bfdhud> Seveas no dice still not working properly :(
<ctford> is anything dire likely to happen to me if i try and use feisty packages with edgy?
<mssever> cj_: 'cause apache2.conf isn't easy to manually reconstruct
<blicket> there's blinking prompt at the very top left corner..and it's stuck there
<mssever> ctford: maybe
<init2null> Hi guys. I restarted my computer and, although the session manager comes up, KDE and Gnome refuse to start.
<mssever> ctford: better to compile feisty packages from source
<ctford> mssever: but not definitely? :)
<LordFloppy> @blicket- you may have a corrupt installer cd
<mssever> ctford: depends on the package and what dependencies it has
<jordanau> how do i set my tv to be my primary monitor?
<blicket> @lordfloppy thanks i'm running the media check right now
<ctford> mssever: the edgy vlc mozilla plugin doesn't load media at all for me. the vlc guys advised me to try the feisty version.
<mssever> ctford: but most of those dependencies are solvable if you compile from source
<bfdhud> seveas am I wrong in assuming that the java 5.0 runtime and plugin would make dslreports work in Mozilla?
<init2null> I get an error message about the process running setuid when I try to start KDE or Gnome.
<init2null> any ideas?
<mssever> ctford: dunno about that one. If you don't have to install or upgrade any deps, it sould be safe
<ctford> mssever: hmm yeah. i don't think it would screw up anything serious if it did go wrong anyway... (famous last words :p)
<mssever> ctford: whatever you do, don't use the feisty version of libc6
<paul__> hey anyone here use Pulseaudio
<n2diy> Anybody setup a satellite tv decoder on a Ubuntu box? My neighbor moved out of the building, and gave me his dishes, so they are all set to go.
<mssever> ctford: I broke my machine that way, trying to use an edgy package on dapper
<ctford> mssever: aha :) i'll steer clear of that one then
<n2diy> mssever: amen to Dapper"
<valehru__> hey guys, would having ipv6 slow down my machine?
<n2diy> valehru__: yes
<LordFloppy> you might try openDNS thought
<valehru__> ahh k...
<valehru__> was wondering why it was slowing up..
<ctford> mssever: one last question. if packages have the same name in edgy and feisty, how would the conflict be resolved if i added the feisty repos?
<valehru__> LordFloppy, pointless for me considering my location.  I'm based in China at the moment...
<n2diy> valehru__:  it isn't fully employed yet.
<LordFloppy> nevermind
<seeds> hello. i need some help please. I can't set the hour in ubuntu it says that i can't do that
<cj_> so what should i do mssever
<mssever> ctford: it would try to install the latest version. If you just switch your repos and upgrade, you'll mostly wind up with a feisty machine
<seeds> it says: "the configuration could not be loaded"
<LordFloppy> @seeds- you need to be in admin account
<mssever> cj_: have you followed my suggestion about synaptic?
<seeds> how do i do that?
<ctford> mssever: ok. thanks for the help.
<mssever> ctford: np
<bfdhud> Seveas, Azureus works, just not Firefox? Is there another package I need
<LordFloppy> did you set up an administrator account other than "oem" when you originally set up your machine?
<seeds> i think i did
<LordFloppy> I think you might better off looking in the ubuntu forums
<seeds> i add my name to the sudoers file
<seeds> but it didn't work
<Nushio> Hey LordFloppy, can you help me out with my prob? I just reinstalled (fresh install) Ubuntu 6.06 and it won't boot
<LordFloppy> Im getting outside my limited understanding of ubuntu seeds
<LordFloppy> sorry
<bp847> seeds: you're trying to change the time, correct?
<Nushio> for some reason It doesnt find the hdd or a way to boot from hdd, I think that its because it didnt install lilo or grub
<LordFloppy> i had issues when i installed LIlo on another machine
<dilch> Nushio yeah, that small problem of no bootloader
<LordFloppy> if you can try to set it up to use Grub
<seeds> bp847: yes im trying to change it
<Nushio> I can't boot into ubuntu, except with ubuntu live
<dilch> Nushio so install grub. If that's too hard, google something called GAG
<bp847> seeds: you've tried right clicking on the time in the upper right of the screen, going to adjust time/date, and working from there?
<Nushio> ooh, Gag looks nice, thanks dilch!
<Nushio> Ugh, I just realized that I dont have a floppy disk reader
<mssever> cj_: you still there?
<LordFloppy> nushio, what do you need a floppy reader for
<LordFloppy> ?\
<Nushio> for GAG?
<cj_> mssever: ye
<cj_> mssever: yes
<LordFloppy> you dont have a thumb key?
<Nushio> yepp, I do
<seeds> bp847: yes i did that, but i get a message that i can't because im not allowed to use the system configuration
<dilch> Nushio oh, that sucks
<mssever> cj_: what's your status? have you purged and re-installed everything related to apache2?
<dilch> Nushio well just install grub if you can
<bp847> seeds: did it prompt for the root password?
<Nushio> Ill try to figure things out
<LordFloppy> luck man
<LordFloppy> but do try the ubuntu forums
<cj_> i'm still working on it... mssever
<seeds> no it didn't
<LordFloppy> or try google.com/linux
<mssever> cj_: ok...just wondering
<seeds> bp847: it didn't
<Nushio> yeah, I already do check those
<cj_> thanks mssever
<posingaspopular> seeds: do you have a password set?
<seeds> posingaspopular: yes i have a password
<dilch> Nushio you can install grub from the install disk
<jeff_> anyone know which file provides the specific command that starts postgres on boot up?
<posingaspopular> oh okay, just checking
<mssever> jeff_ look in /etc/init.d
<Nushio> thanks, i'll try!
<cj_> mssever: the synaptic are now installing the apache2
<smoenux> !java
<jeff_> ty mssever i try there
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mssever> cj_: ok
<dynamicreflux> any idea why the mouse scroller (vertical) on my touchpad doesnt work?
<cj_> mssever: i will give an update after installation
<sparr> how would i get "FAT: Directory bread..." errors in dmesg when im not using any FAT-ish filesystems?
<mssever> cj_ k
<bp847> seeds: try opening up a terminal and typing "sudo time-admin"
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know where the crop tool is in Gimp? my help files aren't installed and it would be faster if I just ask someone here.. thanks
<mssever> captainMorgen: shift+C
<seeds> bp847: great it worked!
<seeds> bp847: what can i do to do things like that wothout a password
<seeds> ?
<CaptainMorgan> thanks mssever
<bp847> seeds: perfect! doing things like that without a password...you won't be able to, since it's making a change to system settings
<LordFloppy> linux will always ask for a password
<LordFloppy> its safer that way
<LordFloppy> makes sure you understand you may mess up your system and to make sure you know what youre about to do
<Ferret> huh?
<BrianR> Hi
<Ferret> You can make sudo not ask for a password
<BrianR> can someone help me out with a question?
<mssever> shoot
<posingaspopular> BrianR: dont ask to ask, just ask ;)
<BrianR> I just ordered my ubuntu cd today
<BrianR> and I shoutcast to a shoutcast server can you do that in ubuntu?
<seeds> bp847: thank you very much
<BrianR> if so how?
<posingaspopular> let's see
<posingaspopular> !shoutcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shoutcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bp847> seeds: you're welcome!
<seeds> ferret: how do i set ubuntu not to ask for the password
<BrianR> ok I got booted
<BrianR> can someone tell me if you can shoutcast with ubuntu?
<bp847> and on the topic of messing up my system...is there any way to resize an ntfs partition from the live cd without losing data?
<mssever> BrianR: dunno about shoutcast. You might try ubuntuforums.org--or google
<BrianR> hmm okay
<BrianR> thank you
<posingaspopular> gogoel.com/linux
<posingaspopular> google.com/linux
<CygnusRising> Hey, what is the standard bundled software with Ubuntu? From what I see so far, it's OO.Org, Firefox, RythymBox, and The GIMP.  Am I missing any?
<LordFloppy> evolution
<mssever> cygnusrising: the list is very long
<Ferret> Dah, he left
<CygnusRising> Heh.  Thanks.  Is there a URL with a full listing somewhere?
<posingaspopular> akregator
<mssever> cygnusrising: totem, tomboy...
<mssever> cygnusrising: dunno
<Ferret> bp847: Yes, use gparted.  If it's not on your ubuntu disk, it's got its own livecd that's about 30M download
<n2diy> Anybody setup a satellite tv decoder on a Ubuntu box? My neighbor moved out of the building, and gave me his dishes, so they are all set to go.
<crash_> Helloo... how would I set my domain name on my computer for a home network? :-P
<CygnusRising> mssever:  Those mean nothing to me.  I'm just kinda looking into Ubuntu after a reccomendation as a good place to start with Linux-based OS's.  I've always kinda liked the support and universality that Windows has offered, but I really should start branching out.
<bp847> ferret: perfect, thanks for the info
<LordFloppy> n2diy, you may try mythtv package
<Ferret> bp847: It's pretty easy to use, and it lets you set up all the actions you want to do before starting.  Of course you need to be careful with such programs and should consider backing stuff up but it's very popular, never hear of problems with it
<mssever> cygnusrising: it's quite a complete system out of the box...the best way to see is to try out the live cd
<cj_> mssever: same error
<cj_> hehehe
<LordFloppy> ive never heard of anyone using a satellite box with linux, but it may be possible
<LordFloppy> thats something you may have to dig for
<mssever> cj_: really? then I'm stumped...If I knew how, I'd send you mine
<orient2000> cygnusrising: run adept, install kubuntu
<CygnusRising> mssever:  Thanks.  I look into grabbing the ISO when my computer is on for the evening and I'm not using it.  Gotta get that new HDD first so I can repartition my current one without losing any data though.  Unless I kept in mind that I wanted to dual-boot at some point and left a 10 GB raw partiton.
<n2diy> LordFloppy: roger that, thanks.
<CygnusRising> orient2000:  Adept?  Why Kubuntu over Ubuntu?
<bp847> ferret: good to hear that it's easy to use...I'm actually asking for a friend who's never worked with linux before, so I was a bit worried that he was going to manage to do something wrong while partitioning >.<
<orient2000> Kubuntu is more like windows menu like. menu is left-bottom
<dilch> nothing can go wrong with ubuntu
<dilch> ever
<cj_> ok thank you verry much msserver
<orient2000> kubuntu is KDE and more popular
<variant> orient2000: actualy, ubuntu is more popular (gnome)
<dilch> cool, i finally got Vista running under wine
<Ferret> bp847: You drag little coloured rectangles that represent the partitions around the screen.  It's fun. ;P
<LordFloppy> i think its a bit prettier at setup as well
<mikejanssen> i prefer gnome more than kde
<mikejanssen> kde = blegh
<dilch> no one prefers kde or gnome
<dilch> xubuntu
<dilch> or death
<Keitaru> ubuntu-6.10-alternate-amd64   this would work on my AMD Athlon 64 rig right?
<mikejanssen> psh
<variant> Keitaru: yes
<noodles12> i usually run gnome but i'm in kde to try things out. Everything seems.. blurry. Is there something i have to change in the settings?
<Keitaru> ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386  and this would work an an Intel rig right?
<variant> Keitaru: yes
<CygnusRising> >.<  Ladies, you're both pretty. I've seen the KDE Gnome war for long enough.  Why can't we settle on something we a like...  How about...   PCB's.  We can all like Printed Circuit Boards....
<noodles12> i fixed the blurry font by changing the anti-aliasing to slight.
<dilch> and only xubuntu because ubuntu refuses to have a default fluxbox installation
<CygnusRising> >.<
<mikejanssen> Keitaru,  i am using that on an amd
<mikejanssen> = X
<Keitaru> using what mike
<mikejanssen> the i386
<orient2000> cygnusrising: go to konsole and type apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and restart with KDE.
<Keitaru> lol how is it stable??
<bp847> ferret: nice, he should be able to deal with that easily enough =P
<mikejanssen> works fine for me
* mikejanssen shrugs
<Ferret> bp847: Don't be surprised if it takes a couple of hours to run (although that depends on what you're doing -- moving partitions (or at least the start of them) takes ages, and gparted is especially slow because it does a full trial run of everything before actually doing it. ;p
<ardchoille> dilch: "default"? Pffft.. as long as your apt is working, you have everything ;)
<CygnusRising> Vista just kinda lost it in my mind.  I mean, all I see it as right now is a prettied up version of windows that tries to be a bit more practical with system resources.
<CygnusRising> Rather, a prettied up version of XP.
<LordFloppy> its slow even on new hardware
<dilch> ardchoille if only. You need to undertake a number of steps to completely remove k/u/x unbuntu, then install the desired wm
<Keitaru> anyone know a Freeware Iso burner?
<LordFloppy> that new system permissions thing already has an exploit
<cj_> anyone can help me about my apache2
<CygnusRising> Yeah.  Didn't THG say something about it not playing well with a lot of hardware, especially nVidia cards and Samsung MP3 players.
<BlackMage-Redwiz> The one that comes with ubuntu
<dilch> Keitaru google a 'front-end cdrecord'
<Keitaru> ty
<LordFloppy> vista was not ready for release
<dynamicreflux> vista blows
<dynamicreflux> i hate it
<CygnusRising> Agrees with LordFloppy.
<dynamicreflux> and im an avid m$ user
<dilch> this is not #vista
<mikejanssen> i like vista
<mikejanssen> = X
<dilch> any talk of it disgusts me
<bp847> ferret: I'm assuming that it's just a resize, since he's going from using the entire drive for xp to a dual boot (hopefully, we'll see what he actually manages by the end of tomorrow)
<ardchoille> Microsoft should change their name to Playschool.. their target audience is the same..
<BlackMage-Redwiz> right click on the iso and use the default it works fairly well for iso burning
<CygnusRising> I would say...  If you want your preformance, run Windows 2000 on a system that's way to powerful for it.
<BlackMage-Redwiz> not 2000 but 98
<dilch> ardchoille yeah, 'cause ubuntu is the 'adult's' choice in *nix ...
<LordFloppy> 98 is a pos OS
<dilch> enough MS talk
<mikejanssen> 98se
<mikejanssen> ftw!
<CygnusRising> (Of course, that is assuming that you want a Windows system)
<BlackMage-Redwiz> dilch im sorry thats right .... I only ever used se...
<dilch> everyone know MS peaked with ME
<CygnusRising> 98SE and 2k are all pretty close, but I would say that if you had the option, and you wanted similar OS speed, go with a *nix based OS.
<BlackMage-Redwiz> dual boot FTW just incase your friends dont use linux....
<dilch> quad-boot or death
<variant> dilch: stop trolling
<bp847> ferret: but I'll mention that just in case...I'm actually worried that he'll end up following a walkthrough that's entirely outdated and manage to kill something in the process >.<
<mikejanssen> i am using a tri-boot
<dilch> variant that isn't trolling
<mikejanssen> xp, vista, ubuntu
<mikejanssen> = )
<Kelbizzle> anyone know how to make xchaqt open link with firefox.
<CygnusRising> BlackMage:  Yup, but 2000 will be more supported out of the group.
<CygnusRising> Without taking the step to XP, of course.
<dilch> xp/freebsd/debian/win2k3
<dilch> or death
<LordFloppy> mac os or linux
<dilch> death
<BlackMage-Redwiz> dilch...lol...which channel are you in...:P
<valehru_> hey guys, how can i make sure that ipv6 is off?
<Madpilot> dilch, you're starting to look a lot like a troll... cool it.
<dilch> BlackMage-Redwiz some weird death one
<dilch> Madpilot i'm just excited
<CygnusRising> Yeah, I could see someone booting OSX, *nix, and boot camping XP on a Mac.
<bp847> Kelbizzle: should be able to right click the link and select "open link in browser"
<dilch> if excitement about linux is a crime, yes, i am guilty
<bp847> ferret: anyway, thank you for the help!
<Kelbizzle> it opens in a different browser. I found !mozilla-xremote-client -a firefox 'openURL(%s,new-tab)' in a google
<variant> dilch: it's all the random comments i'm talking about
<CygnusRising> Psh, I would in a heartbeat exchange my knowledge of Windows based systems for *nix based systems.
<Ferret> bp847: The install doc should be displayed to you when you get to the desktop on the CD n.n
<juraj> hy
<Ferret> It shouldn't be out of date
<dilch> variant my brain veers off on tangents. I will try to control myself
<juraj> i need something like electronic workbench
<BlackMage-Redwiz> I dont know... run *nix your self get your friends on it and sell your winblows knowledge for profit
<bp847> ferret: I know, but he's searching for walkthroughs on google...I told him that he's overthinking it, but he's still worried -_-
<CygnusRising> Question:  Does Opera release for *buntu?
<dilch> of course
<Madpilot> CygnusRising, yes
<CygnusRising> Meaning, is it covered under the *nix releases.
<juraj> does enybody knows the name of aplication
<ardchoille> CygnusRising: I believe it's in the Seveas repo
<Madpilot> CygnusRising, it's in the -commercial repos, so you can download it via Synaptic
<CygnusRising> thought so.  Just making sure.  I wouldn't want to migrate without a little bit of home.
<Ferret> CygnusRising: http://www.opera.com/download/ let's you choose ubuntu and select which version, so I assume yes
<Ferret> Ah, neat, there's a repo for it.
<dilch> migrate
<dilch> some would call it installing another browser. But those ppl deserve death
<CygnusRising> Well, it actually doesn't specifiy Ubutu expressly, but it does have a lot of open source OS support: Linux, FreeBSD, etc.
<dilch> next you'll say you are deprecating firefox
<Madpilot> dilch, seriously, cool it. last warning.
<BlackMage-Redwiz> no offence but after using opera for almost a year I can firmly say that I much prefer firefox...
<variant> dilch: man, this channel is busy enough without you filing it wil random comments
<dilch> there haven't been any real questions for a long while
<CygnusRising> Something about Firefox always bugged me.  Why I use Opera.  Too bad Opera doesn't quite have the support that Firefox has yet.
<dilch> i've helped at least 6 ppl since i've been here
<dilch> relax
<Madpilot> BlackMage-Redwiz, after using Opera for longer than FF has existed, I can firmly say that I much prefer Opera ;)
<Nushio> yeah, dilch helped me :P
<Nushio> (im almost done)
<darweth> Yikes.  I just thought I would try Democracy Player out of boredom, but Mozilla-Browser is a dependency.
<darweth> I am not installing the Mozilla suite!
<darweth> lol
<Nushio> couldn't find grub or lilo inside the disk, so instead I went for a clean install from oem
<dilch> darweth i truly hate that when that happens
<variant> Madpilot: I tried opera a while back before fx came along.. thought it was very good except for the embedded add. then I realised that free software is better :P
<rio> i wrote the command "chmod 640 <filename>", and it returned "Too many levels of symbolic links".  what does that mean/
<rio> ?
<dilch> opera used to have rendering/formatting problems
<Madpilot> variant, the embedded ad is long gone - several versions ago now
<sparr> it means that <filename> is a symlink to a symlink to a symlink...
<CygnusRising> I mean, I like Mozilla, I give it to anybody who's a PEBKAC-in-waiting because it feels much closer to MSIE than anything else.
<dilch> i have heard they fixed those. It's still by heresay the fastest browser
<Nushio> isnt opera the only one that currently passes the acid2 test?
<variant> Madpilot: yeah, still not free software though :)
<darweth> Nushio: no
<sparr> too many levels USUALLY indicates that the symlinks form a circle, so they never end
<darweth> Safari, Konqueror pass it.
<sparr> in theory you could have 100 levels of real symlinks and get that error, but its unlikely
<Nushio> ah, i hadn't checked on those
<variant> Nushio: also dillo
<sparr> rio: ^^ ^^ ^^
<rio> sparr so how do i fix that?
<dilch> lol, i use dillo on a p75
<dilch> it rocks
<dilch> or death
<sparr> rio: figure out where the file is supposed to be and link directly there.  if its a package, report the bug.
<dilch> with 16mb of ram, as well
<CygnusRising> I just like seeing my friend run Xubuntu on a machine he pulled from a dumpster.
<variant> dilch: please get a grip on your self.. you don't want to cut your self off from the great resource that is #ubuntu
<ardchoille> dilch: I realise you are excited, and I am too. But, your "or death" comments are getting annoying.
<dilch> ok, i will stop
<dilch> or death
<CygnusRising> Literally pulled from a dumpster.  It was quite something to see it run so well.
<variant> CygnusRising: yeah, dumpster box's can be suprisingly good machines
<mikejanssen> cygnus..system prolly didnt handle xp well, so they tossed it
<mikejanssen> heh
<unop> rio,  it could be a situation where  link A points to link B which points back to link A (directly or indirectly)  in a circular fashion
<dilch> CygnusRising i have a few machines here like that .. mostly p2s,but 2 p3s
<dilch> i still don't know why they threw them out
<variant> rio: type readlink /path/to/file
<mikejanssen> prolly mad gf's threw away bf's computers
<Ademan> are there any decent cross platform collaborative drawing (whiteboard) applications out there?
<CygnusRising> Turned out it got trashed because the power switch soldering had popped.  It was hilarious.  5 minutes and he had fixed it:  The first 2 minutes was waiting for the soldering gun to heat up.
<rio> sparr, unop i see... i think i know what i did wrong...
<rio> brb
<Madpilot> Ademan, Inkscape has some sort of whiteboard feature - Inkboard - try #inkscape for help with it
<CygnusRising> Mike:  "You've played WoW more than you've seen me!"
<mikejanssen> lol
<dodgyville> Hi, my machine upgrade firefox to 2.0.0.1 (I don't recall requesting the upgrade!) and now it can't connect to secure websites. Has anyone heard of this prob?
<BlackMage-Redwiz> I have several 400mhz intels from the garbage but... alas I have no KVM switch so it really has no point
<unop> rio,  variant suggested you find out where the link points to, it should give you an idea of the problem
<Ademan> Madpilot: oh really? awesome i was just thinking if there wasn't one i might do something myself based off inkscape
<CygnusRising> Mike: The sad part is that probably happens quite often.
<ardchoille> CygnusRising: I take old machines that people throw out, donate or give away and I install Ubuntu and donate them to businesses or schools.
<mikejanssen> no dodgyville
<mikejanssen> lol
<mikejanssen> prolly
<dilch> BlackMage-Redwiz why not just ssh into them from a central machine?
<Madpilot> Ademan, yea - I've never used inkboard, but I know it exists...
<CygnusRising> ardhoille:  Ubuntu?  Why not the lighter-weight Xu?
<mikejanssen> 'WHAT DOES WOW GIVE YOU THAT I CANT!!'
<dilch> BlackMage-Redwiz and you can export the X
<Ayabara> how can I dist-upgrade from dapper to feisty?
<dynamicreflux> any idea why my touch pad scroller isnt working properly?
<dilch> BlackMage-Redwiz anyway, that's what i do .. all the old machines on the network are X-less though
<valehru_> hey guys, what clients look good as a frontend for mpd?
<mikejanssen> cant wait for april...for new ubuntu to come out
<CygnusRising> Mike:  The lack of complaint?
<mikejanssen> heh
<variant> Ayabara: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Ayabara> variant, ok. thanks
<ardchoille> CygnusRising: Wel, it depends.. if I happen to have a stick of ram or a newer CPU laying around that will run gnome, I'll do it. But, I have installed Xubuntu on quite a few.
<variant> Ayabara: it is not advisable, you may loose all your data but it's up to you
<BlackMage-Redwiz> dilch because that would require running about 100ft of cat5 cable...
<Ayabara> variant, I'm doing it on a fresh vm :-)
<dilch> BlackMage-Redwiz yeah, i guess that's what i did in association with wireless ...
<CygnusRising> sighs.  I need to get that second HDD so I can actually back all my shtuff up and reformat my 80 GB boot disk.
<dilch> maybe 75 feet
<mikejanssen> yea, i need another hd
<mikejanssen> for storage
<mikejanssen> 200gig hd...doesnt work too well with a tri-boot
<mikejanssen> hard to decide how big to make each partition, and be able to save things
<BlackMage-Redwiz> well I have wireless to my lappy and my desktop is non existant right now and my family computers are all upstairs...though my gf just got a sweet Desktop I must say
<mikejanssen> i need a laptop
<mikejanssen> = \
<variant> mikejanssen: create one large ext3 partition for /home and you can use that from under windows as well
<mikejanssen> i must get one
<dilch> BlackMage-Redwiz do you have that puppy networked up?
<CygnusRising> Then just split it even between XP and *nix, then have the entire second HDD be NTFS.  As long as *buntu can acess NTFS, which I'm assuming it can?
<dilch> BlackMage-Redwiz the desktop, not the gf
<sparr> BlackMage-Redwiz: wtf "lappy"?  strongbad much?
<dilch> Don't format it as NTFS if you want to share
<dilch> you'll have to use FAT for error-free read/write
<variant> CygnusRising: it can, with fuse support there is now good quality read/write support
<BlackMage-Redwiz> mike, I run a dual boot on a 60 right now... mind you I have to keep all my music in compressed formats...
<variant> dilch: thats not strictly true any more
<mikejanssen> heh
<newest007> hey there, how do i stop gaim from loading and asking for login everytime i boot my pc up?
<dilch> variant it still produces garbage on occassion
<mikejanssen> im just weird
<CygnusRising> Dilch: Ah.  I see.  I was going to say.  I know that FC5 can read/write off NTFS.
<BlackMage-Redwiz> lappy is a horrible habit I picked up from a friend
<mikejanssen> i have plenty of storage space
<newest007> is there a option to choose which programs start at start up?
<variant> dilch: never noticed. I suppose it depends it you use ntfs-ng or fuse
<mikejanssen> but i always worry 'im runnin out!' when i have like 40gigs left
<dilch> variant it's a feature we are constantly testing at work, because we need to use NTFS
<mikejanssen> lol
<BlackMage-Redwiz> which desktop...
<dilch> ah i haven't tried the latest release of fuse
<CygnusRising> Mike:  I start to worry when I have 40 MB left. >.<
<mikejanssen> lol
<Kelbizzle> can xchat connect to two servers at the same time?
<variant> mikejanssen: yeah, if you don't have enough space to duplicate your entire storage system then you don't have enough space :)
<variant> Kelbizzle: yes
<mikejanssen> my xp partition = 85gig...vista = 65...ubuntu = 35 or something
<variant> Kelbizzle: afaik, /newserver
<newest007> how do i choose which programs run at start up?
<Kelbizzle> variant, thank you
<variant> newest007: there is a startup manager program thing in the administration section
<CygnusRising> Mike:  Ya know, all that internets I teh downloadz.  Only one of the six.  Ya know, the first 5 being myspace and porn, the last one being actually useful things.
<ardchoille> newest007: System -> Preferences -> Sessions ?
<BlackMage-Redwiz> linux doesnt waste your space as much as windows does... my ext3 partition is smaller than my ntfs... and it has about twice as much free space.
<mikejanssen> lol
<dilch> newest007 or do the manly thing and go through /etc/init
<dilch> or death
<dilch> yes! or death!
<variant> dilch: please stop that
<variant> idiot
<CygnusRising> If anything, he's presistant to the last.
<BlackMage-Redwiz> I watch my pron in linux fewer problems that way
<mikejanssen> i dl music and dvdr's
<mikejanssen> w00t
<mikejanssen> -pirate
<newest007> thing is i use KDE, i thought gnome looked boring, but now everything is in different places for the GUI
<mikejanssen> just got casino royale tonight
<BlackMage-Redwiz> mike:EWW... vista:p
<newest007> so i cant find the session thingy
<CygnusRising> Yeah.  I hate that.  pron pron pron pr-  System Error?!  But where's all the pron gone?!
<CygnusRising> Sighs.  Enough of that.
<mikejanssen> i cant do the pr0n thing...got a fiancee on the same computer
<mikejanssen> doesnt go over too well
<ardchoille> newest007: For gnome?
<newest007> i got the kubuntu desktop package and installed it on my ubuntu
<rio> cool, i got it! thanks sparr, unop, variant!!
<newest007> now its all flash KDE graphics
<BlackMage-Redwiz> Gnome looks good if you find the right themes and set the menus to nonexpanded and hideable
<BlackMage-Redwiz> *panels rather
<unop> rio,  what was it?
<newest007> nah, KDE looks waaay better than gnome
<newest007> way way better
<CygnusRising> I'm out.  Night/Morning/Whatever.
<mikejanssen> i dont like the kubuntu boot screen
<mackinac> blech
<mikejanssen> i want my ubuntu boot screen back
<mikejanssen> heh
<mikejanssen> orange > blue
<BlackMage-Redwiz> meh... I use my own boot screen... and and gnight cyrus
<tehseen> I had beryl working, and it loads up but it doesnt work.
<mikejanssen> i have diff sessions
<mikejanssen> 1 for kde
<mikejanssen> 1 for gnome
<mikejanssen> i never use kde
<mikejanssen> ugly to me
<thekidrio> kde is pretty nice, usabilty wise
<thekidrio> i prefer gnome myself
<rio> unop setting up my own wiki... in doing so, i moved the wrong file because it looked like there were two with the same name <- used to windows
<thekidrio> from my hacked solaris days
<thekidrio> heyas rio
<rio> <- used to windows
<thekidrio> like your name
<rio> haha
<thekidrio> :)
<BlackMage-Redwiz> well I use gnome with mostly KDE apps... sadly.
<rio> yeah, nice nick, why you copin'??
<rio> hahh
<thekidrio> BlackMage-Redwiz: haha
<unop> rio,  ahh, i see
<newest007> oh no, i now have NO idea where the session thing is....
<thekidrio> hehe
<newest007> omg
<mikejanssen> kde has great games included
<mikejanssen> = )
<tehseen> ohk so nvm
<mikejanssen> i <3 the kballbounce game
<mikejanssen> addicting
<thekidrio> i have been thekidrio since 1994 :P
<thekidrio> haha mikejanssen
<variant> mikejanssen: kbounce rocks
<mikejanssen> ya it does
<mikejanssen> i love that game!
<ardchoille> mikejanssen: crack-attack is also addictive ;)
<thekidrio> i just set up an iax asterix box!
<mikejanssen> ive only gotten to level 111
<mikejanssen> 11*
<mikejanssen> heh
<thekidrio> made a call to hawaii
<mikejanssen> its hard after that
<newest007> where is the session place config thing for KDE??
<thekidrio> umm session place config... do you mean to add a session for kde?
<thekidrio> did you install kde?
<newest007> no
<rio> oh hrmm... ive been rio on irc since last year, but rio as a nickname outside of irc since 96 =P
<newest007> i want to stop some programs from starting when i turn my pc on
<newest007> like gaim etc
<thekidrio> ahhh
<thekidrio> sorry newest007
<variant> newest007: remove it from the session
<thekidrio> i got my nickname from a marlon brando movie
<newest007> how do i do that??
<thekidrio> its a great film if you like westerns
<variant> newest007: menu > preferences > session
<variant> iirc
<unop> rio,  there's probably been 1024 other rio's who have said just that :p
<ardchoille> newest007: Open a terminal and run: gnome-session-properties then go to the Startup Programs tab, I think they are in there
<orient2000> you change sesion before you type passwort after boot
<mikejanssen> my efnet nick = slap_me
<mikejanssen> back from my aol days
<mikejanssen> heh
<rio> ahhh....
<thekidrio> called "One Eyed Jacks"
<thekidrio> great great film
<thekidrio> efnet, i was kidrio
<thekidrio> or lobo
<mikejanssen> i had one of those indent screen names with the spaces in front of the letters, sn was '   slap me'
<mikejanssen> i was l33t
<rio> lobo... sounds familiar
<thekidrio> alternet, lobo or thekidrio
<thekidrio> lobo is pretty popular
<yopad> are there any good books
<thekidrio> means wolf and its a comic book character
<thekidrio> on what yopad?
<rio> i used to frequent EFnet quite often, back in teh day
<thekidrio> ubuntu hacks is a great book
<rio> ....as JAyRULE
<thekidrio> cool stuff
<Madpilot> thekidrio, mikejanssen - IRC nick chat to PM or elsewhere, thanks...
<newest007> uh oh
<newest007> i think something bad has happend to my pc
<Madpilot> yopad, the Official Ubuntu Book is good
<newest007> gnome-session-properties
<newest007> ** (gnome-session-properties:5705): CRITICAL **: gsm_protocol_new: assertion `GSM_IS_GNOME_CLIENT (gnome_client)' failed
<Killerkiwi> vpnc help, i can connect and get web traffic but other things (including ping) are blocked
<newest007> ** (gnome-session-properties:5705): WARNING **: Could not connect to gnome-session.
<BlackMage-Redwiz> whats wrong newest
<newest007> ^^^ that
<thekidrio> Madpilot: was that a warning?
<newest007> im using KDE
<newest007> not gnome
<thekidrio> i was waiting and trying to answer questions eh
<Madpilot> thekidrio, just a request
<newest007> i cant find session
<newest007> sessions
<variant> lol, aacs has been cracked wide open already, bring on the gnu hd/blueray dvd movies!
<thekidrio> okie dokie Madpilot, cool name btw
<yopad> on ubuntu...i want to be an advance user
<yopad> im just using it casually...but i think theres more stuff i need to learn
<thekidrio> anyone know the package for roaming network profiles?
<thekidrio> network-manager?
<variant> yopad: if you want to be an "advanced" user it depends on what level you want to reach.. will take you a while. take alook at command line (bash) tutorials and stuff
<yopad> if my internet keeps disconnecting to connect to my neighbors...what can i do?
<yopad> variant...thanks for the info on bash tutorials
<variant> yopad: without breaking the law, not much
<BlackMage-Redwiz> I use NetworkManager
<yopad> how about changing the channel or something
<yopad> you think that will work
<twothree> no more ubuntu ppc :(
<variant> yopad: connecting to wifi that you are not authorised to is illegal in most countries that I know of. This isn't the place to ask anyway
<Sensae> Hello. in xorg.conf my max resolution is 1024 x 768 but the welcome screen is loading at 1600 x 1200
<yopad> they just moved in..and my connection was perfect...now it disconnects and try to connect to theirs...lame man...
<yopad> variant
<yopad> i have my own connection
<Keitaru> anyone know why my dvd drive won't open when I press eject
<Spo8> Hi, I had a quick installation question.  I'm running off the LinuxMint live cd right now and I'm trying to install, but I'm stuck when picking the partitions to install on.  I made two (one 18g, the other 1g) for the main and swap partitions, but it keeps saying there's no root even when I assign the big one as "/" and the smaller one as "swap."  Am I just being a huge noob?
<Sensae> As a note I have the free ATI drivers installed and Beryl running
<yopad> their connection is interfering with mine
<variant> Spo8: linuxmint is not ubuntu, please ask in linuxmint forums or irc channels.
<yopad> im using wireless..trying to connect to my router..but ubuntu connects to theirs
<twothree> yopad, you can switch the wireless channel in your router settings
<yopad> then i have to disconnect
<twothree> it might lessen interference
<variant> Tom_Kun: ah lol
<BlackMage-Redwiz> good luck Yopay
<BlackMage-Redwiz> yopad*
<variant> BlackMage-Redwiz: type yo and press the tab key :)
<yopad> whats up blackmage
<Spo8> but it's basically ubuntu, just with some basic stuff installed for you, correct?  i assume the installation is exactly the same.
<mikejanssen> beddddddd time
<posingaspopular> Spo8: i know the problem though
<variant> Spo8: no, it's not ubuntu. it's a fork and it's not appropriate to ask for help about it in here
<BlackMage-Redwiz> yopad you said you had to disconect so I wished you luck...
<yopad> i already did haha
<yopad> im on mine right now
<posingaspopular> PM me
<thekidrio> !wireless | thekidrio
<Sensae> My Ubuntu max resolution is higher than xorg.conf, anyone know why this could be?
<Keitaru> whats yoru resolution for unbutnu
<Keitaru> ubuntu
<Sensae> It's set at 1024 by 768 but max is 1600 by 1200
<Sensae> My monitor won't support that and the ubuntu welcome screen likes to load at 1600 by 1200
<Keitaru> how come my ubuntu only has
<Keitaru> 640x480 resolution
<ardchoille> !fixres | Keitaru
<ubotu> Keitaru: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Keitaru> sweet
<Keitaru> thanks
<lovloss> Im very tired and i hate ffmpeg / mencoder. Is ther any quick, gui based way anyone knows of to turn a bunch of mp4 files into mp3 files so i can burn this playlist :P
<lovloss> actually, they're ".m4a"
<thekidrio> m4a.. i had that codec isnt that umm ipod compat?
<yopad> whats the best place for wallpapers
<posingaspopular> yes
<lovloss> yes. but i dont want it on an ipod
<lovloss> i want it on a cd :P
<thekidrio> i might search google for m4a mp3 convert or m4a converter
<posingaspopular> kdelook
<jeff_> anyone know a good tape backup that's reliable with 4mm dat drives?
<ardchoille> yopad: /usr/share/backgrounds is the default
<posingaspopular> if you use kdde
<thekidrio> cd is umm redbook audio i think
<lovloss> kdelook?
<posingaspopular> kde-look.org
<lovloss> never mind. i was hoping maybe there was something i could apt-get or something... ill look tomorrow
<posingaspopular> themes, wallpapers, splash agers etc
<doojin> ubuntu
<doojin> I don't believe the stability of linux gui
<thekidrio> hrmm?
<thekidrio> what about it don't you believe?
<doojin> I used to see linux gui stopping itself several times a week
<doojin> I was running some programs
<thekidrio> yeah it was not the best for uptime haha
<doojin> And linux blew my datas
<gusto5> Anyone know about gnome-look's downtime?
<doojin> oops
<doojin> *data
<posingaspopular> gusto5: just noticed that myself
<doojin> I forgot data is the plural form
<LordMetroid> Is there any off topic channel? I want to dicuss an upcomming purchase of some hardware...
<gusto5> aighttt
<newest007> hey why does azureus have nat errors when i portforward??? im using exactly same settings as i did in windows for portforwarding, but in ubuntu it says nat error???
<posingaspopular> #ubuntu-offtopic
<doojin> I never saw windows xp stop its gui
<Kris_T> i'm having serious issues with Ubuntu freezing on me all the time
<doojin> Why does linux stop gui frequently?
<gusto5> im looking for those osx icons by kiddo, but gnome-look is the downage : )
<doojin> I gave up linux
<doojin> I removed it from my harddisk
<gusto5> really?
<ardchoille> doojin: What are you talking about? I have had a box here running Ubuntu for over a month and nothing's wrong with it.
<posingaspopular> help installing a dekstop background?
<variant> doojin: do you have a problem you would like help with? or are you just here to troll?
<doojin> ardchoille : maybe you are not running gui
<Kris_T> usually it's when i play mp3's with Amarok or XMMS, then the whole thing will freeze up and a loud beep will come out of the speakers until i reboot
<doojin> linux gui is very unstable
<gusto5> it is?!
<ardchoille> doojin: Please take that nonsense to another channel.
<doojin> I installed ubuntu, and ubuntu's xwindows server stopped very often
<Kris_T> but sometimes it just freezes, even when i'm not playing music, for no apparent reason
<doojin> maybe 1~2 times a week
<doojin> I didn't know the problem
<variant> doojin: comments like that are so obviously trolling that they are inefective.. if your going to troll at least do it right.. noob
<orient2000> ubuntu freezing? maybe screen saver.
<MikesDesk> Hi, Im running 6.06 and trying to install java jre 6, I tried to follow the guide on ubuntuguide but I cant install the fakeroot command. Which means I cant convert my java.bin to .deb. Any ideas?
<doojin> I'm not insulting ubuntu, I just want to know the reason
<yettenet> Good day! I need info about setting default programs for filetypes (I mean, for example, if I have 3 audio players, I'd like to know where to choose the default one)
<unop> MikesDesk,  do you have sudo capabilities?
<variant> doojin: please pastebin your xorg.conf and the log file from /var/log
<doojin> variant : sorry I removed it a long time ago
<MikesDesk> I tried using sudo and adding the multiverse and universe repos but it just cant find fakeroot.
<variant> doojin: ah, can't really help you then can I?
<ardchoille> yettenet: System -> Preferences -> Removable drives and media ?
<doojin> variant : do you know the usual reasons?
<unop> MikesDesk,  usually you just execute the file.bin -- sudo sh -c "chmod +x ./file.bin; ./file.bin"
<yettenet> ardchoille: I'll give it a look
<doojin> The usual reasons linux gui stops
<variant> doojin: as far as i'm aware there are no usual resons for what you describe, as it's very unusual
<variant> doojin: perhaps you unplugged it?
<unop> MikesDesk,  why do you want fakeroot, do you want to install java or make a .deb?
<doojin> no
<doojin> Variant : It just stopped
<MikesDesk> so I give the file execute rights
<MikesDesk> Then just run it?
<unop> MikesDesk,  yep
<variant> doojin: the proprietry nvidia driver has had some issues with locking up randomly but thats all i can think of
<ardchoille> variant: Don't feed the trolls ;)
<MikesDesk> okey thanks a million will try it now
<unop> MikesDesk,  but this needs to be run as sudo as it makes changes to the system
<doojin> variant : what was that?
<MikesDesk> sure
<variant> doojin: if you don't know what it is it's not something you should worry about
<orient2000> some screen saver are freezin compoter so I have non for now
<gveri1> Is there a GUI to set monitor/resolution configuration or do I have to vi Xorg.conf?
<doojin> variant : do you think linux gui has more problems than windows gui does?
<ardchoille> gveri1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is good
<gveri1> ardchoille: Thanks, I will try that!
<doojin> it was also difficult to set screen resolution in linux.
<ardchoille> doojin: Please, this is an Ubuntu support channel. Thake your nonsense or OS comparisons to another channel.
<doojin> ardchoille : maybe you are the only one who doesn't get it. my buddy, variant does
<orient2000> My kubuntu 6.06 was always stable, no problems.
<variant> lol
<doojin> variant : do you use linux?
<variant> ardchoille: he is on /ignore now anyway :)
<gusto5> arguably we're here because we use linux
<gusto5> >_>
<doojin> variant : really?
<ardchoille> variant: I just added him to mine too
<doojin> These guys just don't wanna listen to problems
<gusto5> so no one has osx iconset on hand?
<doojin> You all want to see only good things of linux
<gusto5> Just like we try to see good things of everything else?
<thekidrio> who is on whose ignorelist?
<variant> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<dxdt> so
<orient2000> I don't
<variant> hmm, thats not very helpfull
<gusto5> lol
<gusto5> not at all : P
<doojin> And I don't definitely lie
<thekidrio> whats the ? variant?
<yettenet> ardchoille: It wasn't what I wanted
<doojin> I am just here to solve problems
<variant> thekidrio: what?
<thekidrio> you said thats not helpful
<thekidrio> thought might have a question
<thekidrio> about fonts
<crimsun> doojin: there's a bug reporting tool. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<ardchoille> yettenet: What are you trying to do.. I'll try and help.
<dxdt> yeah is beryl completely borked now?  I don't use it frequently, but I noticed that it broke with one of the updates and hasn't fixed with the most recent update.  I wish ATI was more compatible with AiGLX then I would just use Compiz + AiGLx
<variant> thekidrio: no
<thekidrio> ahh my mistake
<doojin> I wonder why it goes not to problem solving but to arguing
<Madpilot> dxdt, try #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl
<variant> dxdt: i use beryl at the momment, latest version and it works perfectly with radeon 7000igp and the free drivers
<ardchoille> yettenet: Are you trying to set which app a certain file type opens in?
<yettenet> Exactly
<yettenet> :)
<dxdt> Madpilot, well, I wasn't really looking for a solution as much as a quick confirmation, but OK.
<variant> Madpilot: ubuntu-xgl has been replaced by some other chan.. ubuntu-effects iirc
<ardchoille> yettenet: Right-click the file, choose Properties. Go to the Open With tab and set it up.
<dxdt> yeah I know, I've been in those rooms and such in the past.
<yettenet> Oh
<yettenet> I see
<yettenet> Thank you very much
<ardchoille> yw
<Madpilot> variant, good to know - I don't use XGL/beryl etc myself..
<gusto5> I like beryl!
<variant> Madpilot: I set it up for my girl friend :) she loves it
<orient2000> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gusto5> lol what the heckkk
<gusto5> why does my backspace key
<doojin> Damn it, I'm trying to solve problems my way seriously, those guys think I'm just a complainer.
<gusto5> function like a page-up key?
<gusto5> oooo, question
<unop> gusto5,  is it a non-standard keyboard?
<gusto5> is there a synaptics touchpad manager in ubuntu?
<gusto5> nah, its a standard US english
<frogzoo> gusto5: yep
<dynamicreflux> how do u get the scroller to work on the touchpad
<frogzoo> gusto5: syndaemon
<dynamicreflux> mine doesnt work
<doojin> I hate this situation
<gusto5> oh yeah, the page-up behaviour is only in firefox though
<gusto5> on OOo it'll actually delete.
<orient2000> is beryl working in kubuntu 6.06?
<gusto5> orient2000, I thin it works, but it isnt supported
<dynamicreflux> when is the next beryl release expected?
<gusto5> check out the beryl-project page
<gusto5> frogzoo, is that not a package in the regular repos?
<frogzoo> gusto5: what are you trying to do?
<ptl> I reinstalled almost everything and the font problem with squares instead of characters continue :(
<gusto5> synaptics touchpad in ubuntu
<ptl> PLEASE help me... What could I do to gnome apps restart working?
<orient2000> Beryl screen shots http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=3323
<frogzoo> gusto5: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<MurderousHobo> How would I install a VNC server over command line
<gusto5> ahhhh aight
<ptl> no fonts on xfontsel appear as squares
<ptl> ALL fonts on gnome font selector appears as squares
<ctford> is there a way to bring up the system monitor if ubuntu freezes?
<MurderousHobo> !vnc
<ptl> no fonts on KDE font selector appears as squares
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ptl> how can I correct this?
<cryosphere> Im not able to reboot
<Enselic``> Is it 'I'm from the country of Sweden' or 'I'm from the country Sweden'?
<orient2000> cryosphere: are you in a text mode?
<crimsun> Enselic``: depending on the context, both are acceptable.
<Enselic``> crimsun: If the context is "where are you from"?
<ctford> enselic``: i would just say "i'm from sweden."
<stylus> Hi there. What's the easiest method for installing Xchat on ubuntu?
<crimsun> stylus: using Application>Add/Remove ..
<stylus> Isn't that the gnome version though?
<variant> stylus: apt-get isntall xchat
<crimsun> no, you didn't specify whether you wanted Xchat or Xchat-gnome
<crimsun> both are available, of course, from Applications>Add/Remove
<Enselic``> ctford: I'd like to say "I'm from the wonderful Sweden"    doesnt it sound better with 'country' then?
<stylus> Ok
<stylus> Thanks.
<jml> What's a good calendar app to use within gnome?
<fek> moin
<frogzoo> jml: evolution works
<spike723> what program can I use to get serial console?  does ubuntu have tip or cu?
<ctford> enselic``:  you wouldn't say "the wonderful sweden". you'd say "wonderful sweden." but i agree, "i'm from the wonderful country of sweden" is probably what you're after.
<MikesDesk> unop, I have run the java1.6.0.bin and its has returned a directory and the readme inside the file from sun says nothing about installation.
<frogzoo> jml: click on the clock in the toolbar
<Sensae> Can someone help me setting max resolution in X / relink me to the X troubleshooting guide?
<Enselic``> ctford: ty
<unop> MikesDesk,  usually it asks you for confirmation on accepting license agreements and then goes on to installing it?? how did you start of the install?
<cryosphere> orient: no I not
<MikesDesk> I just ran the bin file once adding file permissions.
<MikesDesk> It created a directory called java1.6.0
<unop> MikesDesk,  through the GUI ??
<MikesDesk> Yes
<ptl> I DID IT!
<ptl> I have just upgraded pango
<ptl> DANG
<unop> MikesDesk,  man, i gave you a command for a purpose
<frogzoo> !fixres | Sensae
<ubotu> Sensae: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MikesDesk> let me try command again
<unop> MikesDesk,  here - sudo sh -c "chmod +x ./file.bin; ./file.bin"
<cryosphere> yeah, so I can get ubuntu to reboot
<cryosphere> or rather xubuntu
<cryosphere> it just takes to a black screen with a rat in the middle and sits there
<cryosphere> *takes me
<cryosphere> *cant
<Sensae> That doesn't cover the radeon drivers :/
<rylan> so, i have no sound, messed with all the default settings and still no sound, i think no drivers for my sound card, its a weird chinese brand.
<ptl> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ptl> !test | ptl
<ptl> !fixres | ptl
<variant> rylan: what card is it?
<variant> rylan: sudo -i then run update-pciids && lspci
<rylan> plain english please
<frogzoo> ptl: dude, you need to register with nickserv
<spike723> ah ubuntu has "cu"
<frogzoo> !fixres | ptl
<ubotu> ptl: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<valehru> Anyone know where I can get some nice gmpc skins?
<variant> rylan: presumably you understood "what card is it?"
<ptl> frogzoo: ok!
<ptl> 06:53 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- You have already identified
<cryosphere> !reboot | ptl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sianis_> hi all
<cryosphere> Im just trying to reboot, what could be preventing this?
<rylan>  things are happening!
<dxdt> You can't reboot you are saying?
<Sianis_> i'm compiled mplayer , but gmplayed said : Cannot load bitmap font:
<rylan> Variant: ok, now what.
<Sianis_> how can I fix tihs?
<cryosphere> dxdt: yes
<variant> rylan: now answer the question
<cryosphere> Im using xubuntu and when I tell it to reboot, it looks like it goes through almost all the step but in the end it cant move past the last screen (with the blue rat or whatever)
<rylan> computer says, intel corp 82801G (ICH7 family ) high definition audio controler
<dxdt> cryosphere, hmmm weird.  I would just press ctrl+alt+f1 if I were you.  Get to that console and then login and use the command sudo init 0
<cryosphere> ok Il try that
<rylan> any ideas variant?
<cryosphere> I should probably also mention that when I boot into ubuntu I cant connect to the internet or use my usb devices
<azalin> how do I use wine? I would like to run a windows program on ubuntu
<cryosphere> and since its unpredictable as to when it does, I have no way to tracking down the problem
<svu_> damn. dropping ppc support. this way i'll end up with gentoo :///
<zwnj> dapper live cd doesn't detect the raid device of our intel xeon server, case: SR 2500, board: 5000 PAL.  should i load any module manually?
<zwnj> [not only the live, also text-mode installer] 
<variant> svu_: who is dropping ppc support?
<cursive> is it possible to install ubuntu on an external hd (usb2/esata)?
<rylan> so, can someone help me figure out why my sound card isnt working. and possibly explain things a little to me?
<variant> rylan: if you had answered my question in the first place instead of making remarks i would have hleped you by now
<BlackMage-Redwiz> well ... what happend to the discusion...
<svu_> variant, ubuntu
<BlackMage-Redwiz> newest did you figure out your sessions
<newest007> hey how on earth do i move a file into /etc/init.d ??? says im not allowed to?
<newest007> whats the command in terminal to do this?>
<newest007> yup, got the sessions sorted mate
<BlackMage-Redwiz> makesure you use sudo
<newest007> lol
<newest007> see, im trying to portforward azureus
<newest007> but i gotta move this iptable-azureus file into etc/init.d
<rylan> i did. variant, maybe you didnt see it. it is coming up as an intel brand, 82801G (ICH7 FAMILY) high definition audio controler
<Jowi> cursive, if it is detected at install time, why not. the only thing you will have to manage is the boot process - you will need to configure grub/bootloader on the primary disk.
<variant> svu_: where did you hear that?
<newest007> but i dont know how to do it command line
<newest007> when i try to do it the GUI way, it wont let me
<dxdt> newest007, mmmmmm
<Jowi> newest007, so you will have to learn to do it from the command line.
<dxdt> newest007, port forward?
<rylan> Buuuut i know its an onboard sound card on a ASUS motherboard/
<Jowi> !commands | newest007
<ubotu> newest007: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<dxdt> newest007, why?
<HereBeDragon> >	Hi, How do I find out which package installed a file on my Ubuntu?
<azalin> how do I use wine? I would like to run a windows program on ubuntu
<newest007> whats the comand to move /home/joe/ip-tables   to :  /etc/init.d
<newest007> so i can portforward azuerus
<Lord_Shadow> sudo nautilus maybe?
* HereBeDragon notes we newbies are like birds children holding our tiny bills up and twittering 'want want help help' :P
<newest007> take me to your leader
<newest007> godamit
<newest007> lol
<Lord_Shadow> hehe ramy
<Tomcat_> HereBeDragon: dpkg -S <file>
<Jowi> HereBeDragon, dpkg -S filename
<HereBeDragon> thanks folks :D
<dxdt> newest007, you keep saying that, but I don't think it means what you think it means.  To put it another way, I installed azureus and only port forwarded my router.  Since Ubuntu, by default, had everything else open for me as I could see with sudo iptables -L
<newest007> dont work for me
<newest007> im following these intructions: http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/NAT_problem look at the bit it says for ubuntu
<cursive> Jowi: cheers
<dxdt> newest007, I don't think adding iptable rules is going to change that though.  I think the problem lies elsewhere.  I personally have noticed that sometimes azureus will just choke and tell me I'm firewalled when it isn't and then I'll restart and it will be fine
<rylan> .... im glad other people are getting help.
<newest007> look at the link
<dxdt> newest007, restart azureus that is.  I'm looking gimme a sec
<newest007> cause, i can do it in windows np at all
<MikesDesk> thanks unop, my eclipse trader - using java works
<newest007> but i get nat errors in ubuntu
<newest007> i know how to portforward my router np's, but its still nat error in ubuntu
<BlackMage-Redwiz> newest if you don't know the command line maybe ' sudo nautilus' would work cuz it gives you a root browser
<Jowi> newest007, "sudo nano /etc/init.d/iptables_azureus" will open a texteditor (called nano) to edit/create the file in question. C-x and y to exit and save. the other commands need to have "sudo" in front of them since you are modifying system files.
<Jowi> BlackMage-Redwiz, sudo nautilus is a bad idea.
<dxdt> newest007, do me a favor and type sudo iptables all and look at the default policy for each of the three things.  I'm just curious because I actually feel that the guide you are looking at is wrong....
<Jowi> BlackMage-Redwiz, it can screw up the settings.
<BlackMage-Redwiz> Jowi,  thanks for letting me know...
<newest007> kk do it now
<dxdt> newest007, I meant sudo iptables -L  sorry about that
<cursive> is it possible to boot ubuntu from a external disk on multiple different pc's? is anything similar to windows hardware profiles so you can load different drivers at startup depending on the pc the external drive is connected to?
<Jowi> newest007, learn the basic commands that ubotu gave you. you will need to learn one way or another. one great link to get to know your system is here: http://www.linux.sgi.com/LDP/LDP/linuxcookbook/html/cookbook.html#SEC_Top
<newest007> iptables v1.3.5: no command specified
<newest007> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<dxdt> newest007, yeah I messed up I meant sudo iptables -L
<dxdt> not all
<voodooattack> hi all :)
<Jowi> hello voodooattack
<newest007> k i got a whole bunch of stuff come up
<voodooattack> hey Jowi :)
<newest007> too much to paste in here, or ill get booted
<dxdt> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<newest007> joe@joe:~$ sudo iptables -L
<newest007> Chain INPUT (policy DROP)
<dxdt> newest007, use that site
<newest007> target     prot opt source               destination
<newest007> ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:60003
<Jowi> newest: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<newest007> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:60003
<newest007> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:60003
<newest007> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:60003
<newest007> ACCEPT     tcp  --  192.168.1.254        anywhere            tcp flags:!FIN,SYN,RST,ACK/SYN
<newest007> ACCEPT     udp  --  192.168.1.254        anywhere
<newest007> ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
<newest007> ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            limit: avg 10/sec burst 5
<frogzoo_> bad newest007 !!
<newest007> DROP       all  --  anywhere             255.255.255.255
<newest007> DROP       all  --  anywhere             255.255.255.255
<frogzoo_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<newest007> DROP       all  --  BASE-ADDRESS.MCAST.NET/8  anywhere
<newest007> DROP       all  --  anywhere             BASE-ADDRESS.MCAST.NET/8
<RichiH> newest007: plesae type /flushq
<newest007> DROP       all  --  255.255.255.255      anywhere
<newest007> DROP       all  --  anywhere             0.0.0.0
<voodooattack> aww man. i downloaded the ubuntu cd a while back.. and kept delaying the installation (my main development environment is windows) now my dvd burner is broken and i can no longer make use of it -_-
<Jowi> voodooattack, luckily dvd/cd burners are quite cheap nowadays :)
<voodooattack> yeah, now i need to buy another one (and it will take more time) :P
<dxdt> so that's weird, looking at his policies it is clear that they are in fact defaulted to drop, but why?  Mine weren't.  When did that default in ubuntu or in other words, how come mine aren't?
<dxdt> weird
<jelen> hi folks
<voodooattack> hi jelen :)
<frogzoo_> dxdt: any decent firewall defaults to drop
<newest007> did any of that help?
<Jowi> dxdt, the default is to allow everything. he's obviously set the rules up himself
<nalioth> !paste | newest007
<ubotu> newest007: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<newest007> cause there was actuaaly more, soz about the flood
<dxdt> Jowi, that's what I was thinkng
<nalioth> newest007: please use a pastebin
<newest007> will do, soz
<newest007> but the azureus wiki rekons for ubuntu you gotta do some other stuff apart from portforward the router
<dxdt> newest007, so yeah, ok, the weird thing is that my iptables on Ubuntu were setup by default to accept everything, yours aren't.  That's why you are having problems and that's why I was confused.
<newest007> under the nat error part
<dxdt> because by default, you don't have to follow their wiki and fix anything... did you install another firewall or mess with the rules some other time?
<jelen> i have one question :]  ... i'm trying to start skype on the ubuntu edgy (2.6.17-10-generic x86_64) and dunno why - it just say that file doesn't exists (ls -la skype> -rwxr-xr-x 1 1000 1000 15232104 2006-09-29 14:08 skype) but when i try to execute - it say> -su: ./skype: No such file or directory ... anyone know whats this all about? :|
<newest007> i did install a firewall
<frogzoo_> newest007: like what? you nat, forward the bt ports, you're good to go
<dxdt> newest007, ok
<newest007> i did forward the router
<newest007> i have before
<newest007> and have np's
<newest007> but ubuntu dont connect with it
<newest007> i installed firestarter one time
<frogzoo_> newest007: you did open the forwarded ports in firestarter?
<dxdt> newest007, that makes sense then.  Haha Ok so basically whatever firewall you installed at that time changed the rules of your machine and that's why I didn't have to forward the ports but you do.
<newest007> i dont use it now
<newest007> and gaurdog
<newest007> which i dont use now either
<newest007> i dont use the firewalls anymore
<frogzoo_> newest007: that looks awfully like a firestarter rule set
<newest007> but i guess my settings are now chaned anyway?
<jelen> use shorewall :) clear configs, nice loging if anything is wrong..
<Jowi> newest007, so start firestarter again and remove the rules.
<newest007> kk
<frogzoo_> newest007: grep iptables-restore /etc/rc2.d/S*
<dxdt> Yeah I think that wiki is wrong too on their site... listen to this "Computers running Ubuntu, by default, come with all the ports locked down and you need to open the ports in ubuntu by using the iptables command. Other flavours of linux behave similarly"
<dxdt> that seems really wrong to me.
<frogzoo_> dxdt: well it's not true - default behaviour is empty iptables rule set
<newest007> k, i did grep iptables-restore /etc/rc2.d/S*
<dxdt> frogzoo_, that's what I'm saying
<newest007> and theres nothing to change in firestarter
<dxdt> frogzoo_, I think their wiki is wrong
<frogzoo_> dxdt: I think you're right
<unop> jelen,  where is this skype file located?
<dxdt> mhmmmm interesting'
<newest007> oh man, still nat error
<newest007> hmm sudo front kick to the sternum?
<frogzoo_> newest007: of course, you need to find where the iptables rules are getting inserted
<newest007> hmmm
<seravitae> hey, i have universe, multiverse, main and resticted in my sources list. a friend is having mega problems with repositories, and he's seeing Sun Java 6 in his list. my list is working fine but i only see sun java 5. any ideas?
<newest007> im way over my head here, lol
<Davo_Dinkum> Is there an ubuntu channel for the PowerPC port?
<jelen> unop: at my mounted home directory.. anyway - if i move it to /tmp it doesn't work anyway.. all permitions are ok (chmod a+rx), but it just doesn't work...
<Davo_Dinkum> !powerpc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<HereBeDragon> Hi, If anyone is running Apache2 on Ubuntu 6.06, could you please tell me what's the name of the Apache2 process?
<jelen> root@ubuntu:/mnt/home/ienik/skype# ldd ./skype
<jelen> /usr/bin/ldd: line 171: /lib/ld-linux.so.2: No such file or directory
<jelen> ldd: /lib/ld-linux.so.2 exited with unknown exit code (127)
<Davo_Dinkum> !powerpc-channel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powerpc-channel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unop> jelen,  it looks like you are trying to use su on the file? is that so?
<frogzoo_> newest007: dpkg -l firestarter
<jelen> unop, i didn't use su or sudo on this file.. just execute it by non-root user using "./skype" and it does nothing
<dxdt> newest007, if you aren't using those firewalls anyway, I would just do sudo apt-get remove firestarter.  Then restart then do sudo iptables -L and see if it is nice and clean again
<newest007> uh oh
<newest007> it didnt like that
<newest007> uh, sweet, uninstalling now
<jelen> dunno why, but on edgy it doesn't work... on my old Dapper - it works... i moved from Dapper to try edgy and now i have only troubles :/
<unop> jelen,  hrmm, for some reason it's looking for ld-linux.so.2 in /lib when it should look in /usr/lib -- is this skype from the skype repositories? was it compiled for debian/ubuntu?
<unop> jelen,  i'd suggest reinstalling skype then
<newest007> sweet, just done  sudo iptables -L
<newest007> ill try the nat test again
<rus_net> Hi all, I'm looking for some help with an X / nvidia driver problem. I'm new to Linux / Ubuntu. I was trying to install Beryl and followed the instructions at ubuntuguide.org to install the Nvidia Beta drivers and when I restarted X wouldn't start. A friend helped me to install the drivers from nvidia.com and X started, but when I shut down and restarted X won't start again. My friend would be able to help but he's not available now. I
<dxdt> newest007, paste bin what the new sudo iptables _L did to make sure it is nice and clean.
<frogzoo_> !beryl | rus_net: | these are better instructions for setting up beryl
<ubotu> rus_net: | these are better instructions for setting up beryl: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<unop> jelen,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<jelen> unop, it's a static version (non-debian) but as I said - it works on Dapper (2.6.15 I guess) ..
<stlxv> hi, all
<dxdt> rus_net, I want to say that nvidia+X+Beryl is broken right now due to an update(it is test software after all)  and yeah like the bot said #ubuntu-effects will be more help
<newest007> sorry whats the iptable command again?
<jelen> unop, hmh.. ok, but i think, that it will not help :/...
<dxdt> sudo iptables -L
<newest007> for the list i mean
<frogzoo_> newest007: sudo iptables -L
<rus_net> Hi dxdt, I'm not so worried about Beryl, I just want to get back into X...
<unop> jelen,  if skype will work on edgy here -- why wont it there :)
<jelen> unop, ok.. downloading.. i will give you response in few minutes :)
<stlxv> try downloading skype from skype's official site
<dxdt> rus_net, is it possible to just undo the changes you made to start beryl and such each time by default?
<stlxv> the skype from the source can't run well on edgy
<dxdt> rus_net, and yeah, ubuntu-effects will probably be more help than I can possibly be in this area.
<newest007> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5686/
<newest007> just done it
<rus_net> dxdt, maybe so, only I don't know how to do it.. I'm a recent convert :)
<rus_net> ok, I'll try there, cheers
<dxdt> newest007, ok, everything is open
<newest007> just that, now my DHT is firewalled too?
<newest007> and nat errors
<newest007> weird?
<newest007> acutally, ill restart azzy first
<newest007> still nat errors :(
<jelen> unop, thanks for help .. i'm going to reboot (just now I am runing installation cd and it doesn't allow me to edit /etc/apt/sources.list) so I have to try it on "real" system..
<jelen> thnx, bye now
<unop> ok :)
<DragonLord> hi
<Shaffox> hi
<newest007> should i reinstall azureus?
<frogzoo_> newest007: nope
<frogzoo_> newest007: just check you have the port set in azzy, and the port forwarded from your router
<newest007> still gettin nat error
<humbolto> how can I make the feisty kernel available in edgy? get linux-source package and recompile? get the bin package and install??
<unop> newest007,  i'm not used to azureus but in DC++ you need to set the mode in which it operates, active meaning it's on a public interface, passive meaning it is behind a router .. maybe there's such a setting in azureus too ?
<humbolto> don't ask me why I want that, I have a perfectly good reason!
<unop> humbolto,  the best way is to dist-upgrade to feisty
<newest007> not sure myself unop, unfortunatly im not very good at this sort of thing
<edawg26> Anyone have time for an ubuntu/default install gnome question?
<humbolto> unop: but that's out of question until at least an rc release is out.
<krinns> hi all
<unop> humbolto,  you could force an install of the feisty kernel but it might bring in other feisty packages and then that might leave a lot of your edgy packages broken
<humbolto> unop: so, what is the BEST way?
<newest007> brb, tryin a reboot
<darweth> dist-upgrade
<unop> humbolto,  have you tried installing linux-image-2.6.19 ??
<unop> humbolto,  manually i.e. ?
<humbolto> unop: no. is this available in edgy?
<unop> humbolto,  sorry, that'd be linux-image-2.6.20 .. and no this is not available for edgy .. it's for feisty
<humbolto> unop: that's what I thought
<unop> humbolto,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=linux-image-2.6.20&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<humbolto> unop: I guess the best way would be to get linux-source-2.6.20 and recompile it with the debian or ubuntu magick in edgy?!
<unop> humbolto,  or you could download and install the .deb from the repositories :)
<unop> try i.e.
<newest007> still got nat errors
<unop> humbolto,  the latest might be this http://www.mirror.ac.uk/mirror/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-8-386_2.6.20-8.14_i386.deb
<unop> oops, thats a source package, hold on :)
<unop> bahh no, its not a source package.. silly me, read too fast
<newest007> any reason why i could still be getting nat errors?
<humbolto> will give it a try
<unop> newest007,  are you following a howto?
<newest007> a how to?
<rattlerviper> what is the best python editor for Ubuntu?
<barata> hi, my java plugin for firefox sucks big time!
<barata> anybody knows the jre name for apt-get-ing?
<unop> humbolto,  i wash my hands of any responsibility for any problems arising due to the install of this eh .. its not supported on edgy and you must be aware of the implications of doing this :)
<Enselic``> barata: apt-cache search jre
<humbolto> unop: shouldn't it provide roughly the same kernel api?
<cj_> acedentally deleted the apche folder in etc pls help thanks
<frogzoo_> rattlerviper: emacs ?
<unop> newest007,  a howto is a procedure to get something installed -- usually compiled by someone who has gotten the software installed successful :)
<newest007> hangon a second
<rattlerviper> frogzoo_, just checking to make sure there was nothing better thanks
<unop> newest007,  but if you google for "azureus ubuntu", you'll see a lot of people having problems with it
<newest007> would i have the same IP in ubuntu as i would in windows?
<edawg26> rattleviper: do you like eclipse?
<frogzoo_> newest007: if you're using dhcp, very likely
<fiberchunks> netinstall of ubuntu from windows --- yummy :)
<rattlerviper> edawg26, never tried it honestly
<edawg26> Most people either like to use IDEs or they don't.
<unop> humbolto, the kernel shouldnt be a problem .. its the package dependencies that might be a little tricky tho -- if you try and install this package manually and you dont get any complaints from dpkg, it ought to work quite well
<edawg26> if you like IDEs then eclipse is decent, takes a little getting used to...
<krinns> any one how i get zabbix-agent for ubuntu
<edawg26> I used it a lot for java. I'm only recently learning Python so I haven't tried it yet
<edawg26> but there IS an python editor for eclipse
<krinns> when i do apt-get install zabbix-agent it says no package found
<edawg26> package is called 'eclipse-pydev'
<rattlerviper> edawg26, I'll install it and check it out right now
<crazy_penguin> Hello!
<Enselic``> hi
<unop> edawg26,  there's python support for for eclipse if thats what you mean
<glenn> can't help ya
<niner4ever> i have a question
<rus_net> Hi all, I asked the following question here a few minutes ago, and was directed to #ubuntu-effects, but no one seems to be awake there. If anyone here can help I would greatly appreciate it...I'm looking for some help with an X / nvidia driver problem. I'm new to Linux / Ubuntu. I was trying to install Beryl and followed the instructions at ubuntuguide.org to install the Nvidia Beta drivers and when I restarted X wouldn't start. A frie
<edawg26> unop: I'm not quite sure actually. Is there 'python support' INSIDE of eclipse?
<fiberchunks> folks, what's a good size for / partition for ubuntu?  I usually use 5G -- but that's with SuSE
<edawg26> fiberchunks: as always, depends on what you wanna do ^^.
<frogzoo_> fiberchunks: depends if you plan to have any of the following as separate partitions - /home /var /usr
<unop> edawg26,  errm, the way it works is you install plugins on eclipse to get it to work with other languages
<rattlerviper> edawg26, eclipse is not "light" is it?
<fiberchunks> frogzoo_, home is separate, but the rest are in /
<niner4ever> im trying to test servers on my lan but they dont seem to like it because I dont have a domain name
<fiberchunks> this machine is mostly for light development and things of that nature
<unop> rattlerviper,  no, its quite heavy and "slow" since it's java based :)
<edawg26> rattleviper: nope, it's heavy, hehe. Usually people like IDEs or they don't.
<nevron> people what is the best vector greaphics application under linux
<frogzoo_> fiberchunks: as long as you don't have any big databases or websites, 10-15gig
<fiberchunks> 10-15G really - that big?  wow
<rattlerviper> edawg26, well I'll soon know I've been using gedit
<niner4ever> especially when i want to try <virtualhost> on apache
<edawg26> unop: yeah, but like, the eclipse-pydev package SEEMS to install the correct plugins.. I'm testing it right now
<unop> edawg26,  like emacs or vim I suppose you just install language support and off you go
<frogzoo_> fiberchunks: well, I install a lot of crap, you'd get by mostly on 5 maybe
<fiberchunks> frogzoo_, does ubuntu cache the apt-get'd packages, or does it remove them on install?
<niner4ever> is there a way to make a domain without actually having one?
<frogzoo_> fiberchunks: it caches - you can set cache size & expiry periods - 500meg is typical
<variant> !install
<unop> edawg26,  well, you might need to fiddle about in eclipse to get this python support turned on .. i wouldnt know how tho
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<rattlerviper> niner4ever, are you just trying to run a home network?
<fiberchunks> ah, cool, thanks
<niner4ever> yeah
<variant> niner4ever: try dyndns.org
<edawg26> rattleviper: it's pretty much a question of, do you want an editor that is going to do basic syntax highlighting, give you colors/etc. Or do you want a heavy editor that is going to offer methods up as soon as you type in your class name/variable name...
<ddnngg> any1 have unned cedega promo code ?? :>
<edawg26> rattleviper: i'm checking it out right now to see what it can do...
<niner4ever> yeah but i dont really want anyone else accessing my lan either
<niner4ever> so i wont be port forwarding
<niner4ever> would it still work?
<rattlerviper> edawg26, thanks...I'm downloading it right now
<fiberchunks> frogzoo_, one more question: I usually use ext3 -- but I'm looking for a faster journalling filesystem -- what's the state of reiser these days?
<edawg26> rattleviiper: but yeah, anyway you cut it, eclipse is HEAVY
<unop> edawg26,  have you checked out the pydev documentation?
<rattlerviper> edawg26, well my computer can handle it I just usually try to stay away from the fat
<newest007> wierd, i even have a nat error for 6881 in azureus...
<edawg26> unop: nope, haven't rtfm'ed, hehe. I'm just installing it and seeing if eclipse will show up with a python editor.
<newest007> this is totally frustrating now...
<unop> edawg26,  http://pydev.sourceforge.net/
<niner4ever> variant: would those dynamic domains still work if i dont forward my ports?
<newest007> because i have np with windows and portforwarding and azureus
<rattlerviper> newest007, google port forward...
<newest007> i did
<newest007> i know how to portforward dude
<newest007> i have before
<newest007> successfully
<newest007> np's at all
<edawg26> unop: see, ubuntu makes it easy for the worst sorts of users who will apt-get install eclipse-pydev, let it drag in all the crud necessary, and test it out. All without reading the manual.
<newest007> but ubuntu dont want a piece of it
<rattlerviper> newest007, wierd your having a issue.
<rus_net> Is anyone able to help with an X problem, error message: "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration"
<edawg26> unop: I will read this link you sent me though, thanks!
<broadcast> hi
<newest007> i just booted into windows xp before, and tried azureus on that, no nat errors what so ever
<newest007> same port settings, everything
<unop> edawg26,  a picture is indeed a thousand words - http://pydev.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html :)
<newest007> but ubuntu wont let me do it
<frogzoo_> fiberchunks:  a good question - but for a desktop, I doubt you'd notice the difference - if you want, you can disable atime, or if you're really pushing it, enable write back
<rattlerviper> unop, nice
<fiberchunks> frogzoo_, many thanks :)
<frogzoo_> fiberchunks: much as I'd like to enable write back, that's a little too fruity for me
<mzuverink> can i use fetchmail to get mail from my two gmail accounts and then somehow pipe them to spamassassin and then place them in a mailbox in my home dir to be accessable by thunderbird?
<fiberchunks> indeed
<fiberchunks> I was thinking about using this system for play mostly (it has no cdrom, floppy, etc, but it's new) so I'll probably dabble with XFS / JFS for giggles :)
<unop> edawg26,  install pydev and try creating a new project or python file -- i should imagine eclipse autodetects based on filename and gets everything ready and set for you :)
<unop> rattlerviper,  it looks nice .. but it's eclipse .. thats enough to tell me, not everything that glitters is gold :)
<rattlerviper> unop, hahaha
<edawg26> unop: It SHOULD but i'm having some trouble. Wants me to configure it. I can figure that out from the manual.
<edawg26> its all a matter of opinion. Different tools for different people.
<mzuverink> Where would be the proper channel to ask fetchmail related questions?
<CheshireViking> when ubuntu boots I get a list of 4 figure hex numbers and fsck errors saying not fixed at the moment, but i don't see the whole message, is there a boot log that will give me the full error message so i can read it & try to fix it?
<newest007>  oh man, this is just not right
<newest007> i cant find anything!
<unop> newest007,  why not invest your time in looking for another bittorrent client :) save your frustration
<rattlerviper> night guys.  Talk to you all later
<edawg26> rattleviper: Yeah, this won't work out of the box for me. If you're still interested in checking it out, Look at the screenshots in UNOP's link. If you're still interested in getting it to work we can chat about it more, I should have it going in a few minutes.
<mneptok> newest007: what are you trying to do?
<rattlerviper> edawg26, allright.  Just really tired right now.  For some reason it's downloading really slow for me.
<newest007> cause demonoid dont like many other bittorent clients
<newest007> none that i know of anyways
<newest007> private trackers are pretty strict with clients
<rattlerviper> newest007, you could always run utorrent under wine if your desperate.
<mneptok> newest007: i'm happy to help. i have a lot of experience with BT and Ubuntu
<rattlerviper> and utorrent is well accepted too.
* mneptok is kinda the BT expert around the Canonical water cooler ;)
<rattlerviper> newest007, perhaps that would work for you.
<rattlerviper> rattlerviper, well good night all
<newest007> basically, ive portforwarded before, i was in windows xp not more than an hour ago, dl with azuerus nps at all, no nat errors nothin, but when im in ubuntu, i just get nat errors, and the DHT is also firewalled
<newest007> yes my router is portforwarded
<mneptok> newest007: does Ubuntu get the exact same IP address as Windows had?
<newest007> im not sure how to check my ip in ubuntu
<mneptok> ifconfig
<newest007> its the eth0 i should be looking at?
<mneptok> i don't know. i'm not in front of your machine. ;)
<mneptok> do you use a wired or wireless connection?
<newest007> wired
<newest007> theres two things that show up
<newest007> eth0 and lo
<newest007> wiht infomation regarding both
<glenn> good night all
<mneptok> do you have other interfaces? do they have DHCP IP leases active?
<cyphase> anyone know how to join the gobby session for editing the herd4 release notes?
<newest007> not that i know of
<mneptok> newest007: you want eth0, in that case
<newest007> ah kk
<newest007> then omg.. .lol
<newest007> yes, ubuntu uses a diff ip i think
<mneptok> then there's your problem
<edawg26> newest007: it really depends on your dhcp server (build into your cable/dsl router if you have one).
<mneptok> you're port forwarding to the wrong IP.
<newest007> lol
<newest007> gawd
<newest007> i soooooooooo wish i knew a bit more about linux, lol
<newest007> and voila!!!
<newest007> nat error resolved!!!
<newest007> yay!
<newest007> thank you!!
* mneptok bows
<newest007> thanks again! that was soo frustrating lol, have to go, bye :)
* mneptok FTW
<Keitaru> I've just installed ubuntu for the first time now how do you do those cool gui effects?
<niner4ever> anyone care to solve another nat problem? lol
<JackPhil> I can't poweroff  but reboot is perfect
<niner4ever> how do i run a domain in lan without portforwarding
<JackPhil> any solution?
<unop> niner4ever,  and you want people on the internet to be aware of the domain?
<mneptok> JackPhil: bot with the noacpi kernel parameter
<mneptok> *boot
<niner4ever> not really
<niner4ever> just for my lan
<frogzoo_> niner4ever: just nat might be sufficient
<niner4ever> yeah but i cant test apache virtualhost stuff
<unop> niner4ever,  whats portforward got to do with this then? just setup a DNS server and off you go :)
<mneptok> Keitaru: those "cool GUI effects" are beta software, have steep hardware requirements, and are not ready for use by inexperienced users.
<niner4ever> ah
<unop> niner4ever,  or simplistically you can just edit the /etc/hosts file
<niner4ever> yeah i had that idea
<niner4ever> but i would have to edit all the /etc/host or windows host files on every computer
<edawg26> rattlerviper: yeah, this python eclipse plugin seems to work ok and seems a bit userful, but I'm a newbie python programmer
<niner4ever> but that dns server idea isnt too bad
<unop> niner4ever,  say you want to test out www.example.com on apache .. edit the hosts file and add an entry for it .. firefox should then be able to browse to example.com at the IP address you specified
<edawg26> rattleviper: I had to set it up a bit.
<niner4ever> yeah i know that would works
<niner4ever> how about if i run a dns server
<niner4ever> set the router to look up to that dns server
<niner4ever> with some bogus host name
<unop> niner4ever,  if all the hosts want to be aware of a hostname then the best way is a DNS server
<niner4ever> yeah cool
<niner4ever> thanks man
<unop> niner4ever,  if you setup a DNS server, you probably want all the hosts looking it up before the router
<CheshireViking> when fsck finds errors at boot, but says "not fixing them at this time", is there a boot log file that will list the full error so I can try to fix it?
<unop> niner4ever, but then again, you can configure the DNS server to also be a forwarder so it forwards requests it does not know about to the router and so on
<JackPhil> mneptok, noacpi cannot boot my laptop
<niner4ever> hmm i could just set it up on my router to look up to the local dns server right?
<JackPhil> actually, i use acpi=off
<niner4ever> or does the browsers look up the addresses elsewhere?
<niner4ever> do*
<unop> niner4ever,  errm, i wouldn't realy on a SOHO router to do that -- the software is either badly written to handle unusual situations or it's just plain incapable
<edawg26> niner4ever: your browser will look where your computer's DNS is set to. If your computers get their DNS from the router's DHCP server then yeah, that'd work....
<niner4ever> ah i got it
<edawg26> niner4ever: but yeah, as unop said, the SoHo router might be broken/untested for a set up like that. I think it's worth a shot.
<niner4ever> i'll look into it now
<niner4ever> oO
<variant> to switch from server to desktop install is it just to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<unop> niner4ever, you could also setup NIS and have a shared /etc/hosts file .. so that one is propogated to all NIS capable hosts .. but that usually excludes windows hosts
<niner4ever> yeah ><
<niner4ever> majority of the hosts are windows here
<unop> niner4ever,  DNS is better then
<stylus> which identd works best with ubuntu?
<Nitro-Wii> omg this place has so many users
<wwwdotcomhere> Hello, how do I uninstall unbuntu?
<Nitro-Wii> how do you install ubuntu
<wwwdotcomhere> Nitro, you need to make a disc
<Nitro-Wii> i have ubuntu installed lol
<unop> stylus,  inetd and xinetd both work well .. you could also use other super-servers but those two are the most popular
<wwwdotcomhere> Nitro, well, then stop being an ass, and please help me uninstall it
<mackinac> wwwdotcomhere, install something else over it
<Nitro-Wii> uninstall ubuntu why?
<stylus> unop, ok.
<wwwdotcomhere> mack, I tried, but it won't.  It goes to load
<stylus> Thanking you.
<wwwdotcomhere> Nitro, I have an old computer, and I need to put an older OS on
<Nitro-Wii> boot from cd in boot priorities
<Nitro-Wii> make sure it doseent boot from HD
<wwwdotcomhere> Nitro, but that doesn't mean the OS is removed
<mneptok> wwwdotcomhere: what are the specs of the machine? RAM? CPU?
<wwwdotcomhere> mnep, old imac
<mneptok> wwwdotcomhere: oh ... to uninstall
<Nitro-Wii> wow
<mackinac> wwwdotcomhere, when you install a new OS, the boot loader will be overwritten
<mneptok> wwwdotcomhere: with what do you wish to replace Ubuntu?
<wwwdotcomhere> mne, just 9.1 LOL
<mneptok> wwwdotcomhere: is Classic installed now?
<frogzoo_> any pointers to configuring pppd so it will stay up, or brings it back up when the link drops ?
<wwwdotcomhere> Well, I believe so
<wwwdotcomhere> but when I go to reboot
<wwwdotcomhere> it loads ubuntu
<Nitro-Wii> its there a bios in macs?
<Nitro-Wii> is'
<mneptok> Nitro-Wii: all computers have firmware.
<Nitro-Wii> k
<mneptok> wwwdotcomhere: do you have an OS Nein CD?
<wwwdotcomhere> mne, no, I have a 9.1 cd
<uwewes> nen
<wwwdotcomhere> I made a unbuntu cd
<Nitro-Wii> so you could set it to boot from a disc insted?
<wwwdotcomhere> and now I am trying to revert back
<mneptok> (and, if you care, i think Xubuntu is a *much* better idea on that machine than is OS Nein)
<wwwdotcomhere> Nitro, again, that doesn't remove the OS, it just bypasses it on boot
<wwwdotcomhere> mne, yes, but it loads slower, that's the problem
<wwwdotcomhere> Really slow, like 30 minutes for a program to load
<wwwdotcomhere> so I might as well use it for storage
<wwwdotcomhere> and I can play media files
<mneptok> wwwdotcomhere: boot off the 9.1 CD. run Drive Setup. use that to reformat the ext3 partitions as HFS+.
<wwwdotcomhere> with 9.1
<wwwdotcomhere> mne, when I tried to install, it asks for a drive but it lists none
<mneptok> wwwdotcomhere: you need to run the Drive Setup utility
<stylus> unop, the command to install inetd is simply "apt-get install inetd" correct?
<wwwdotcomhere> ok, I'll try to find that
<unop> stylus,  looks correct :)
<mneptok> wwwdotcomhere: your disk is 100% in use. by Ubuntu. so the OS Nein installer is correct. you have no free space or partition for it.
<Nitro-Wii> i have a question how come when i run Steam the game disro with wine i cant see any text?
<Nitro-Wii> anyone?
<Nitro-Wii> jeez
<Nitro-Wii> a irc should never be this quiet
<mackinac> do all partitions need a UUID in fstab?
<unop> mackinac,  nope, you can use the old style devices too
<Juhaz> or LABEL
<mackinac> my Fat32 partition wont mount :(
<fiberchunks> is the vfat module loaded?
<stepanstas> how do you edit a file with sudo? (whats the command)
<unop> mackinac, have you tried mounting it via the command line?
<mackinac> i tried sudo mount -a
<unop> stepanstas,  sudo $EDITOR /etc/fstab
<Keitaru> I just broke X now I am in text based terminal
<Nitro-Wii> lol
<unop> mackinac,  try something like this - sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdx /mnt/point  .. substituting your device and mnt_pnt here
<stepanstas> unop, and if i want to edit menu.lst where do i place it
<mackinac> error: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda4, missing codepage, or other error"
<unop> stepanstas,  sudo $EDITOR /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wwwdotcomhere>  Looks, like it is working, I had to initialize ATAP which I guess gives it a drive to install the OS
<unop> mackinac,  are you sure it is a FAT partition -- check with - fdisk -l
<stepanstas> unop, thanks, and what editor is easies to use for a beginer
<unop> stepanstas,  nano is pretty good for these things
<unop> stepanstas,  i believe its installed by default on ubuntu and might also be the default $EDITOR .. check with - echo $EDITOR
<mackinac> fdisk cannot open
<unop> or - echo $VISUAL
<fiberchunks> unop, what's the magic for checking DMA status on a hard drive (i can't bloody remember)
<fiberchunks> mackinac, sudo fdisk -l
<unop> fiberchunks,  hdparm?
<fiberchunks> thanks :)
<stylus> unop, is there anything else I must do for the identd to respond to requests?
<stepanstas> unop, thanks a lot
<mackinac> fiberchunks, ok ty
<stepanstas> unop, you gave me the quick help i needed
<unop> stylus,  errm, it needs an entry in it for the service it will provide .. and might need to be restarted if that was done
<unop> stepanstas,  yw :)
<stylus> unop, I haven't added that entry then I guess.
<mackinac> unop, fdisc doesn't say what file system, neither does device manager
<stylus> unop, how can I do so?
<unop> stylus,  what service do you want to serve?
<mackinac> unop, guess I should try gparted to reformat?
<SoulChild> HEY ALL... I have this strange PRoblem that Links in Thunderbird or X-Chat (anywhere) do not open???
<fiberchunks> fdisk -l should list all partitions on all devices, and the type is under the 'System' colum
<stylus> unop, ident
<unop> mackinac,  does fdisk list the FS type for the other partitions ?
<unop> stylus,  errm, i guess you might also need ident/identd installed to
<unop> stylus,  google for this "ident inetd" .. i bet you'll get lots of results
<unop> :)
<mackinac> unop, oh, i thought i had to specify the disk ... ok it says "W95 FAT32"
* stylus googles
<fiberchunks> mackinac, sudo lsmod | grep vfat
<fiberchunks> does it say anything, or just give you another prompt
<mackinac> vfat  14720  0
<mackinac> fat  56348  1  vfat
<fiberchunks> mmm, k the module is loaded
<unop> fiberchunks,  [ `sudo lsmod | grep vfat` ]  && echo "yes, vfat loaded"  :) :>
<fiberchunks> heh
<unop> mackinac,  are you sure you are using the mount command the right way?
<unop> mackinac, and on the right device too?
<mackinac> "sudo mount -a"
<unop> mackinac,  dude but if the /etc/fstab entry is wonky, that's useless really
<SysDoc> Anyone have good link for trouble shooting a grub reinstall? Had to install Xp again and grub isn't liking something and not booting linux
<unop> mackinac,  try mounting from the command line before adding an entry into /etc/fstab
<frogzoo> !grub > SysDoc
<mackinac> unop, ok ill try specific
<mackinac> unop, what options should I use?
<variant> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<variant> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unop> mackinac,  simply, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdX /mnt/point
<Nitro-Wii> how do i install 32 bit flash for 64 bit
<Nitro-Wii> ?
<SysDoc> frogzoo thanks but have tried all those methods
<unop> Nitro-Wii,  you probably need a seperate chroot for that
<Nitro-Wii> mm
<unop> !chroot > Nitro-Wii
<Nitro-Wii> :O no wai
<unop> eh?
<niner4ever`> unop you're right my soho router doesnt have option to set dns server
<niner4ever`> unless i use static pppoe
<Viroo> how can I "flush" the cache ?
<niner4ever`> there's an option for local domain name but it doesnt specify which ip
<niner4ever`> so i guess i'll just go for an easy fix
<mackinac> unop: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda4, missing codepage, or other error"
<Viroo> how can I "flush" the cache ?
<frogzoo> SysDoc: can you get to a grub prompt?
<SysDoc> yea
<frogzoo> SysDoc: find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<niner4ever`> I'd hand out emails to add " ip > test host" to host files
<niner4ever`> lol
<unop> niner4ever`,  can you change the DHCP options on the router??
<mackinac> unop, "dmesg | tail" gave me: "cant find a valid fat filesystem"
<niner4ever`> yeah
<Viroo> how can I "flush" the cache ?
<mackinac> unop: and "bogus sectors per cluster"
<Viroo> anyone?
<patrick_king> does anyone know of a good back up program
<unop> mackinac,  and are you sure /dev/hda4 exists and is the win95 FAT partition as per fdisk -l ?
<niner4ever`> lemme show you
<frogzoo> Virtuall: sudo apt-get clean                if you mean the apt cache
<patrick_king> for directories
<unop> niner4ever`,  if thats the case, you might be able to set the DNS server options for the clients
<SysDoc> frogzoo, I have access to all the files and have got grub reinstalled, just tells me that the partitions are not mountable
<mackinac> unop, yes .... maybe the drive is too big for my mobo / bios firmware?
<niner4ever`> hmm what do you mean
<niner4ever`> it just says Local domain name " blank " (optional)
<niner4ever`> it doesnt say where
<niner4ever`> http://support.dlink.com/Emulators/di624/h_lan.html
<mackinac> unop, i thought since the partition manager saw 250GB it was fine, but...
<muuhDBX> will ubuntu have something like http://goodbye-microsoft.com/ ?
<niner4ever`> oh what i was saying is it only gives me options to set dns address for static PPPoE
<wwwdotcomhere> Well, if ubuntu doesn't do codec games like windows does, I would be quite happy putting it on this computer
<niner4ever`> but mine is dynamic and I cant change the dns server when its dynamic
<unop> mackinac,  probably - you got a windows machine?
<mackinac> yeah, sort of...
<unop> niner4ever`,  usually you have an option somewhere here to set the DNS servers the clients recieve - http://support.dlink.com/Emulators/di624/h_dhcp.html
<marvin_> hello room..pls help me I"m trying to install tomboy
<niner4ever`> ah
<unop> mackinac, you could go back into windows and run a chkdsk on the drive
<niner4ever`> its actually the wrong router
<nknwd> does anyone know how to install pyGTK-devel ?
<niner4ever`> i have di624 too but different version
<niner4ever`> and the one i have doesnt give me the option
<mackinac> unop, ok, thanks for the help :)
<unop> niner4ever`,  but all is not lost, you can also setup a DHCP server yourself and configure all these things
<niner4ever`> when i select dynamic
<niner4ever`> yeah
<muuhDBX> will ubuntu have something like http://goodbye-microsoft.com/ ?
<niner4ever`> lemme see if any firmware update would help
<unop> mackinac,  if that doesnt help -- you can create a new FAT partition and copy files over or convert the drive to NTFS
<agliv5> Greetings all :) Having problems with Licq playing sounds... sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't although I haven't made any changes to the settings... Can anyone help me out?
<unop> niner4ever`,  i meant a DHCP server on a linux box :)
<nknwd> DOES anyone know how to install pyGTK-devel ?
<niner4ever`> ah ok
<mackinac> unop, not a problem as this drive is new and empty :) ... thanks!
<unop> mackinac,  ahh, you should be able to delete the partition and recreate the file system again :)
<niner4ever`> i'll play around with it a little
<niner4ever`> thanks again unop
<mackinac> unop, yeah i'll give that a shot
<unop> mackinac,  actually just recreate the FAT filesystem again -- man mkfs
<fiberchunks> or, if you're not bound to having to have it be vfat, put a linux fs on there
<marvin_> hello room..pls help me I"m trying to install tomboy
<bimberi> nknwd: python-gtk2-dev
<mackinac> fiberchunks, i'll try that too, thanks!
<unop> mackinac,  i think its as simple as -- sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/hda4   (please verify)
<fiberchunks> mackinac, is there any particular reason it needs to be a windows-based filesystem?
<fiberchunks> ex. because it's a windows installation drive or some such thing?
<nknwd> thanks bimberi
<mackinac> unop, that seems to have worked! :)
<mackinac> be right back
<muuhDBX> will ubuntu have something like http://goodbye-microsoft.com/ ????
<ycmarvin> hello room..pls help me I"m trying to install tomboy
<wwwdotcomhere> How is ubuntu better than debian?
<ikonia> its different
<unop> muuhDBX,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/
<ikonia> its just opinions
<ycmarvin> hello room..pls help me I"m trying to install tomboy.. ./configure worked but after that.. the make command doesnt work
<ikonia> I fail to understand why we need the install.exe project
<ikonia> ycmarvin: what is the error
<ycmarvin> no targets specified no target found
<freebse> what the hell is this debian.exe anyway
<ikonia> ycmarvin: you're configure didn't work
<ikonia> freebse its an install from within windows
<ycmarvin> what should I do then...
<freebse> ikonia: I thought something like that, do we really need this ?
<unop> ikonia,  because a majority of the target audience has no idea what a partition is (forget getting them to partition) .. an installer that takes care of all these issues is a right way to go to attract the "clueless" (forgive my insensitivity) :)
<frogzoo_> anyone give me some pointers to configuring pppd params to keep the link up even when it drops temporarily?
<ikonia> unop: thats unacceptable, I still can't get behind that project
<ycmarvin> I also have a problem with firestarter..it doesn't start automatically
<mackinac> fiberchunks, simply for win compatibility
<K-Rich> not sure who to tell but i'm getting hits on random ports when connecting to archive.ubuntu.com  (91.189.89.182) when updating packages ports in the 40000 to 60000
<K-Rich> range
<fiberchunks> mackinac, ah, ic
<unop> ikonia,  it really doesnt affect the users who like to do things the old style way or those who know how to partition .. can a 10 year old windows user install linux using a live CD (well maybe, but theres still a chance he could botch the install and/or ruin the existing windows install his family wants) .. if he just ran install.exe (typical windows), it's quite straight forward
<ycmarvin> here's the error when I run ./configure for tomboy .. can't find mcs path
<ikonia> unop: I appriciate that, but how much are we dumming this down............ eg: if a user can't install windows, he normally goes to his local PC shop or mate, should the same not be for ubuntu. eg; your not at the level where you can install "an OS" so get someone else to do it
<ikonia> ycmarvin: you told me configure was working fine
<ycmarvin> ikonia, yes I thought it was. i got it wrong
<mackinac> unop, apparently the formatting at install didn't take... all is good now - thanks again :)
<fotoflo> hey everyone
<lufeng> ?
<ikonia> hello
<fotoflo> got a quick question: when i ssh into my ubuntu box it says i have new mail, but i dont have pine or elm and aptget doesnt work for pine or elm... how do i check it?
<fiberchunks> fotoflo, mail
<fotoflo> lufeng: ni hao
<ikonia> mutt ? biff ? mail ?
<lufeng> ni hao
<fotoflo> command not found x3
<lufeng> da jia hao
<ycmarvin> ikonia im doing the sudo apt-get build-dep tomboy
<ikonia> fotoflo: install a mail client
<ycmarvin> got that tip just now
<unop> ikonia,  ok, well, do you accept that once ubuntu is up and running that any user, even a kid can install any application he wants and be totally at home with the setup??
<fotoflo> command not found x3i have evolution
<fotoflo> err
<ycmarvin> is there a way to make firestarter automatically start
<fotoflo> i have evolution
<ikonia> fotoflo: you need something what will read mail fomat
<ikonia> mutt, mail, pine, etc
<fotoflo> ikonia theres no package for pine or elm
<geckino> I wanna install mod_security 1.9 or 2 for apache, have an idea?
<geckino> *apache2
<ikonia> fotoflo: ok - use mutt
<fotoflo> getting mutt
<fotoflo> whats mutt?
<fotoflo> stds?
<ikonia> a mail client like pine
<fotoflo> err ssds
<fotoflo> ikonia, running it for the first time, it says my mail folder dosnt exist
<ikonia> fotoflo: man it and read how to set it up
<fiberchunks> what's the command in debian ubuntu speak for searching for packages?
<ycmarvin> bye room
<ikonia> apt-cache
<ikonia> bye
<fotoflo> ikonia,  ok :-)
<fiberchunks> thx
<fotoflo> ikonia, it worked
<unop> fiberchunks,  apt-cache search something   or  aptitude search "regular expression"
<Dimensions> Hiya can we install ubuntu on 1 GB USB Flash Drive .... as one of my friend did but he couldn't save data between sessions .... ??
<ikonia> Dimensions: I'd advise against that
<fiberchunks> unop, thx again
<MattJ> I need some ideas for what could be wrong with my sound
<unop> Dimensions,  well, why or what couldnt he save? out of space?
<MattJ> No apps can detect the sound card, and it happened just... suddenly
<ikonia> MattJ: not configured, speakers not got volume turned up, wrong drivers,
<Dimensions> ikonia:  i need a linux OS on a USB flash drive fully working ... currently i use ubuntu on all of our systems in office and deployments ... and im happy with ubuntu but donno which flavour i should try then ...
<MattJ> One day it worked, next day it didn't
<frogzoo_> MattJ: usually it's just cos people have a mute - check sound -> volume control - file -> deivices   & edit -> preferences
<ikonia> Dimensions: why do you need it on a usb pen /
<MattJ> ikonia: Explain how I have been using it for months with the wrong drivers? :)
<MattJ> It's not muted
<Dimensions> unop:  he created directories but when rebooted system they were gone ...
<ikonia> MattJ: you've downloaded the ubuntu update, you've installed an app the changed the configuration
<MattJ> The mixer settings are not there
<ikonia> MattJ: what do you mean the mixer settings are not there
<Dimensions> ikonia:  to save the space ... we need small factor units ... just like gumstix
<unop> Dimensions,  it's hard to see ubuntu fitting on 1GB, even on a very minimal install -- and then you have to take into consideration space you need for yourself
<ikonia> to save space ??? disk space or desk space ?
<MattJ> I'm using Xfce, and the panel item shows no settings, because there are no sound devices
<Dimensions> ikonia:  desk ...
<MattJ> amixer also reports "Device not found"
<unop> Dimensions,  DSL is probably the way to go with a 1GB pendrive
<ikonia> Dimensions: but you'll still need a PC to plug the drive into - how is that saving space ?
<Dimensions> unop: we just need abt 10 mb for our self
<frogzoo_> MattJ: easiest might be install alsamixer
<unop> Dimensions,  even then, i just cant see ubuntu fitting on 1GB, however much you shave off
<MattJ> frogzoo_: I have it
<MattJ> $ alsamixer
<MattJ> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<ikonia> MattJ: which device is it looking for ?
<unop> MattJ,  would you happen to have 2 sound cards -- one onboard maybe?
<MattJ> Like I said, it was working fine a day or two ago
<MattJ> and it has been since I installed Ubuntu
<unop> MattJ,  thats not the answer to the question :)
<ikonia> MattJ: you've said that 3 times - it doesn't change the fact that its not working now
<MattJ> I do, as it happens
<g4l84t0r1x> gi
<g4l84t0r1x> fds
<frogzoo_> MattJ: dapper or edgy?
<MattJ> But the onboard is disabled
<MattJ> Edgy
<unop> MattJ,  use asoundconf to see if alsa is using the right card/device
<Dimensions> ikonia:  the pc it self is 4*4
<ikonia> Dimensions: I advise strongly against it
<MattJ> ~$ asoundconf list
<MattJ> Names of available sound cards:
<MattJ> UART
<Dimensions> unop:  and if i use 2 GB drive ?
<MattJ> I have a SOundBlaster
<MattJ> *SoundBlaster
<Chousuke> how can I control the fan in my laptop?
<ikonia> Dimensions: you'd have more space
<Chousuke> ubuntu isn't spinning it up when needed, so my computer gets too hot.
<unop> Dimensions,  errm, you could probably get away with it, yea
<fiberchunks> is there an equivalent to a /etc/SUSE-release file ?
<unop> fiberchunks,  /etc/release ?
<Jowi> fiberchunks, lsb_release
<frogzoo_> fiberchunks: /usr/share/doc/
<Dimensions> ikonia:  but will i be able to save data ? just like a folder with few MB space i.e 100 mb ?
<fiberchunks> thx
<Jowi> fiberchunks, /etc/lsb-release even
<unop> Dimensions,  yes
<Dimensions> thanks unop and ikonia :)
<Dimensions> ikonia:  if it was my own pc i would never need to try it ... but as i have been asked to do it ... so i have to ...
<CapRiCoRN^80> can i install ubuntu sparc thr net
<unop> Dimensions,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811 might help
<unop> Dimensions,  or better http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308027
<MattJ> I think I'll have to post on the forums
<MattJ> I followed a guide on there, to remove and reinstall alsa, but it didn't help
<CheshireViking> when fsck finds errors at boot, does it store the error in a specific log file? I'm getting an error, but i only see the very end of it, the rest scrolls off the screen, if it gets kept in a log file I can try & solve it?
<MattJ> Look in  /var/log/fsck/
<cot> whois
<cot> cot
<CheshireViking> MattJ, thanks for that, i'll have a look tonight when i get home to the machine
<nevron> people is there a driver for sblive 24bit usb sound cards
<Jowi> hmmm, created a hard link. removed the created link. the original is not removed. is this normal?
<CaptainMorgan> is it possible to lift text from a picture in Gimp?
<agliv5> Greetings all :) Having problems with Licq playing sounds... sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't although I haven't made any changes to the settings... Can anyone help me out?
<zoli2k> How can I remove all non-alphabetic character in a text file?
<nevron> i checked ubuntu forums but couldnt find anything about sblive 24bit sound drivers for usb
<unop> zoli2k,  perl -pe 's/\W//g' file
<unop> zoli2k, oops,  perl -i.bak -pe 's/\W//g' file
<CapRiCoRN^80> can i install ubuntu sparc throught net on sun blade 150 ???
<giorgiga> Hi guys - sorry to bother
<giorgiga> I'm running the latest (unstable) Ubuntu - after today's update I'm no longer able to unlock the pc... I imagine there is a problem in GDM...
<giorgiga> Does anyone know where I can report this?
<frogzoo> CapRiCoRN^80: you can use the dodge tool to lighten a selected area - if the text is transparent yes, you can remove it
<zoli2k> unop, thank you, you are the fastest :)
<mackinac> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<unop> zoli2k,  yw :) .. it still hangs on to underscores tho .. you'll need s/\W|_//g if you want them removed
<CapRiCoRN^80> <frogzoo> : didnt get u ?
<zoli2k> unop: If I  want to preserve space also ?
<frogzoo> zoli2k: strings might do what you want
<nevron> isnt there anybody that knows about soundcards
<unop> zoli2k,  s/[^\w\s] //g
<giorgiga> thanks ubotu - I'll try #ubuntu+1
<zoli2k> unop: thx
<nevron> is there a better channel that i can ask about soundcards generallt
<ucordes> how can i get rid of the bootsplash in order to see the regular booting progress?
<coNP> ucordes: edit you /boot/grub/menu.lst and get rid of quiet and usplash in the entries
<unop> ucordes,  edit the grub menu.lst and remove the word 'splash' from the particular boot entry
<MattJ> Does lspci list /all/ my PCI cards, or only those loaded?
<ucordes> coNP, unop: thanks
<MattJ> Because it does not list my soundcard
<unop> MattJ,  all those seen by linux, and those loaded by the BIOS
<Davo_Dinkum> Is there an IRC channel for the PowerPC port of ubuntu?
<ucordes> unop: what are the parameters ro and single for?
<nevron> how can i get a channel list?
<ardchoille> nevron: With the amount of channels, it'd likely flood you off the network.
<unop> MattJ,  hmm, maybe your soundcard is listed there under another name or by generic card name
<nevron> ardchoille do you know of a channel about soundcards
<MattJ> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5701/
<unop> ucordes,  ro and single correspond to the recovery mode - meaning boot into "single" user mode and ensure everything is loaded "read-only"
<ucordes> unop: i see. thank you
<ardchoille> nevron: No, sorry
<coNP> nevron: you can ask gaim to list channels
<coNP> nevron: I guess
<unop> MattJ,  errm, yea, it's not detected here -- have a look at what  lshw or hwinfo detect
<ienik> unop: i'm back (if you remember my old nickname - jelen - and skype troubles)
<nevron> conP ok i am doing that
<mackinac> nevron, there is #alsa ...
<unop> ienik,  yes :)
<nevron> makinac is it about soundcards
<olimpico> Can someone help me please, I read in the internet that the TP-Link wireless card worked out of the box, but it doesn't. Please give me a hint, I was not able to find in the internet a howto, apparently it should work automatically
<mackinac> alsa is a sound platform
<unop> ienik,  did you have any luck?
<mneptok> olimpico: what chipset does the card use?
<soundray> olimpico: manufacturers sometimes change the chipset of a model without changing the model name.
<ienik> unop: so, now it's running.. I forget to install 32bit libs for my amd64... so now it's working.. :) thanks for your help
<nevron> mackinac my problem is really primitive i couldnt get ubuntu to use the sblive 24 bit soundcard as the default sound device
<olimpico> mneptok: It's the TL-WN610G
<olimpico> From the internet I got the following:
<olimpico> 0000:06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<olimpico> Subsystem: Atheros Communications, Inc.: Unknown device 1051
<olimpico> Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 11
<olimpico> Memory at 26000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K] 
<olimpico> Capabilities: [44]  Power Management version 2
<mackinac> nevron, sry, I don't have experience with that
<ucordes> how can i change the VGA mode in command line ( ctrl+F1...F6) ?
<real_mayo> hi
<erUSUL> ubotu tell olimpico about pastebin | olimpico see priv msg from ubotu
<MattJ> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5703/
<real_mayo> is this the right place to ask questions?
<unop> ienik,  yw :)
<nevron> it uses the mpu-401 uart now
<ienik> :] 
<ucordes> real_mayo: ubuntu specific questions, yes
<real_mayo> oh ok thanks
<mneptok> olimpico: Edgy?
<olimpico> BUT my card is not even recognized
<olimpico> mneptok: YES!
<soundray> olimpico: see if you find a similar line in the output of 'lspci'
<real_mayo> how do i mount a fat32 partition thats probably going to be mainly used for storage?
<mneptok> olimpico: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules
<real_mayo> i tried the documentated ugides
<real_mayo> i can see the partition except i can't exactly access it
<olimpico> Yes, it says Ethernet controller: Atheros communications
<mneptok> olimpico: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules
<mneptok> olimpico: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules
<mneptok> olimpico: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules
* mneptok hopes that makes it clear ;)
<ucordes> real_mayo: fat32 should be mounted automatically afaik. don't matter if you are gonna use it for storage or something else. between, talking about storage fat32 isn't the real deal since max. file size is 4gb or something
<soundray> !fat32 | real_mayo
<ubotu> real_mayo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<real_mayo> i went to that site
<olimpico> mneptok: Are you sure is linux-restricted-modules???
<real_mayo> i created the partition in GParted
* mneptok sighs
<mneptok> olimpico: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules
<olimpico> mneptok: Are you sure is linux-restricted-modules???
<assasukasse> hi all
<unska_> is it possible to do a script that opens ssh connection, gives my password to the connection, waits till the connection is established, writes screen -r. everytime the computer is booting up?
<soundray> real_mayo: pay particular attention to the table that describes the mount options
<ucordes> olimpico: what you want is the madwifi driver which is included in  sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules
<soundray> !autossh | unska_
<ubotu> unska_: autossh: Automatically restart SSH sessions and tunnels. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-4 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<unop> MattJ,  this is not good .. are you sure you havent disabled this card in the BIOS ??
<MattJ> I haven't even touched the BIOS :/
<ucordes> olimpico: you can also get it here and compile it manually. advantage is you get the latest version in that way
<ucordes> olimpico: www.madwifi.org
<unska_> soundray, can it write the screen -r?
<unop> MattJ,  do you have the live CD around?
<MattJ> I do, somewhere
<LeonWP> hello
<real_mayo> which one do you mean?
<erUSUL> olimpico: sudo apt-get install liunx-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<LeonWP> how can I see the current CPU frequency?
<unop> MattJ,  if i were you i'd boot into a couple of other OSes to see if it is detected there
<real_mayo> soundray: which one do you mean?
<mneptok> erUSUL: that is not correct
<MattJ> Ok, I'll try it
<LeonWP> it seems that the live cd kernel has the cpufreq governor enabled, so I wonder how to watch it
<mneptok> erUSUL: the meta package should arways be used.
<mneptok> *always
<unop> MattJ, if thats not detected, ensure the card is seated in the slot well and try again
<soundray> unska_: what you're trying to do is impossible to do safely.
<real_mayo> soundray: which table were you referring to?
<unop> unska_,  what is this "screen -r" ?
<soundray> unop: GNU screen
<ucordes> !screen | unop
<ubotu> unop: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<selinuxium> hi all, how dangerous is it to enable the backports repository? e
<selinuxium> I am using edgy
<ucordes> selinuxium: i always did fine with the backports
<soundray> unska_: what's the problem with starting 'ssh remotehost screen -r' manually?
<ucordes> selinuxium: but the normal repos are mor stable
<unop> unska_,  you can have password-less SSH connections .. so in theory it is possible to run a command line , something like -- ssh user@host screen -r
<unska_> soundray, are you seriously asking that?
<erUSUL> mneptok: i stand corrected, thanks :)
<selinuxium> ucordes: cheers :)
<soundray> unska_: no, I take it back and will refrain from asking you anything anymore
<ucordes> lol
<unska_> =)
<unop> unska_,  actually -- screen complains that it needs to be connected to a terminal when used with ssh .. so, i dont think it is possible
<jrib> selinuxium: in the past there were some hiccups, but more recently I haven't seen any problems with them.  They seem to have gotten the process down :)
<unska_> unop, damn =/
<unska_> well i guess i have to do it manually then
<unop> unska_,  run screen from within ~/.profile on the remote machine tho :)
<unska_> =)
<unop> unska_,  http://www.snailbook.com/faq/no-passphrase.auto.html
<mneptok> passwordless ssh keys are THE DEVIL!
<ucordes> can somebody help with my problem described above?
<ucordes> mneptok: you serious? i thought password files are more save
<mneptok> please, don't set your machine up to become an open spam realy and botgarage simply to save yourself a few keystrokes every day.
<unska_> hehe thanks
<unop> mneptok,  only if your keyfile is available to the world
<mneptok> unop: oh right. of course. no data has EVER been taken off a machine without the owner's knowledge ;)
<unop> mneptok,  that really has nothing to do with ssh now, does it? :)
<ucordes> unop: sure it does
<finn> does anybody know the filebrowser in http://www.boxwhore.org/modules/wfdownloads/images/screenshots/screenshot-2.png
<finn> and if it's a good one?
<mneptok> unop: it *does* have to do with passwordless keys being a giant security risk.
<mneptok> finn: looks like Nautilus to me
<unop> ucordes,  mneptok -- if you let someone take data off of your machine, then ssh keys are probably the last thing you want to be worried about
<ardchoille> finn: Looks like nautilus with some things turned off.
<finn> ok, thanks
<soundray> unop: to change the VGA mode on the ttys, you have to boot with a vga= command line option
<unop> soundray,  eh?
<erUSUL> !info expect
<soundray> ucordes: to change the VGA mode on the ttys, you have to boot with a vga= command line option
<soundray> sorry unop
<ubotu> expect: A program that can automate interactive applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43.0-6 (edgy), package size 274 kB, installed size 520 kB
<mneptok> unop: dude, do you think data gets comprmised only when an owner "lets" it?
<unop> soundray,  no worries :)
<jenda> any other CLI web browsers than Lynks?
<occasus> links
<mneptok> jenda: w3m
<occasus> or lynx :P
<mneptok> jenda: it's in Main
<unop> mneptok,  now really, this is way beyond the scope of SSH
<mneptok> unop: no, it's not.
<ucordes> soundray: in the /boot/grub/menu.lst? and how can i find out the right mode to set?
<ucordes> jenda: links2
<mneptok> unop: trust me. i've been doing this stuff for years. no sane sysadmin allows passwordless ssh keys.
<erUSUL> finn: given that it is used with fluxbox i bet it is ROX Filler
<soundray> ucordes: add it to the #kopt= line
<unop> mneptok,  heh, i guess you have never needed to ssh from within a script then
<jenda> mneptok, ucordes, thanks.
<soundray> ucordes: there is a table somewhere in the kernel docs, hold on...
<mneptok> unop: you ID for the key at login.
<unop> mneptok,  i mean non-interactively
<mneptok> unop: man ssh-agent
<ucordes> temperature:             65 C mit frei zugnglichen lftungsschlitzen
<ucordes> soundray: k thanks
<soundray> ucordes: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt
<unop> mneptok,  lol errm, and nothing has ever been taken from ssh-agent, right?
<mneptok> unop: huh?
<mneptok> unop: that makes no sense
<steel_lady> I don't know what is happening, I don't have right clik any more?!!!
<unska_> where could be the problem, vlc player is not printing all the subtitles, it prints like every 10th line =/
<unska_> but the subtitle file has all the subtitles
<ardchoille> steel_lady: on the desktop or anywhere?
<unska_> and fps etc is set correctly
<Boknoy> where can i get free cd and free shipping here in davao city, philippines?
<Morrissey> Hi, can anyone confirm that kde-look.org is down please?
<steel_lady> ardochiolle, anywhere!
<ardchoille> Morrissey: All of the 222.*-look.org are down.
<soundray> Morrissey: confirmed
<unska_> can you tell me another player that can play subtitles so i can test if they work
<jrib> Boknoy: shipit.ubuntu.com maybe
<Morrissey> ardchoille, thanks ... do you know the reason?
<ardchoille> Morrissey: kde-look.org, gnome-look.org, xfce-look.org are all of the same owner
<ardchoille> Morrissey: No, I, but I hope they come back up soon.. I need some stuff.
<Morrissey> same here
<soundray> !shipit | Boknoy
<ubotu> Boknoy: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<ardchoille> steel_lady: Ouch!
<ucordes> soundray: vga mode i need is one with the res 1280x800 which i unfortunately i can't find in the guide you handed out. any idea where i could find this?
<ucordes> -i
<MarcoPau> is there any way to enable audio mixing?
<MarcoPau> or sharing... dunno the proper name
<soundray> ucordes: no, I don't think that's a vesa mode.
<occasus> MarcoPau: AOSS?
<steel_lady> ardchiolle, is there any hope??? is it the mouse problem or software?
<jrib> MarcoPau: playing more than one sound at once?  That should work by default, but some apps (the ones that use oss) will hog the sound card
<ucordes> soundray: any way to list those vesa modes?
<soundray> ucordes: at boot, if you enter 'vga=scan'
<ardchoille> steel_lady: If you have another mouse, you can switch them and see. I don't know.
<MarcoPau> the thing that annoies me the most is flash player. that'll keep the audio device busy even if shut
<Morrissey> btw, does anyone have a problem with the latest radeon/fglrx drivers wich was updated through repos? I just get a blank screen
<soundray> ucordes: I would recommend 1024x768@64k for your screen, ie. vga=0x317
<occasus> MarcoPau: one thing i tried was AOSS, and set that as my default device, alsa then handles the mixing
<ucordes> soundray: the point is, that with the standard settings my X freezes when i try to logout, shutdown, reboot or change to tty mode
<soundray> Morrissey: check that you have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic
<Morrissey> thanks soundray
<steel_lady> it's the mouse :-(
<MarcoPau> occasus: where do I have to set it?
<jrib> MarcoPau: if you use flash9 it will use alsa
<soundray> ucordes: I had the same problem with an older kernel. vga=0x317 fixed it (this was on a 1400x1050 screen)
<occasus> MarcoPau: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?p=44155#44155
<jrib> !flash9 | MarcoPau
<ubotu> MarcoPau: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<ucordes> soundray: ah that sounds good then. i'll give it a try. thanks for your help so far
<soundray> ucordes: is this ATI?
<ucordes> yepp
<MarcoPau> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ucordes> soundray: x700 mobility
<soundray> ucordes: fglrx or ati driver?
<okias> Hi i need help: i have sda1(2GB) and sda5(ntfs rw, 220GB) i need make link from /home(sda1) to /media/data/home(sda5). thanks(sry my english is bad)
<sh4rm4> how can I enable WEP on my eth1 ?
<ucordes> soundray: fglrx
<ucordes> no problems with ati
<soundray> ucordes: interesting, on my present machine I had the same with ati, but not fglrx (have since disabled the integrated video and bought an nvidia card ;)
<Morrissey> okias, you could make a symlink ... ln -s
<MattJ> unop: Still here?
<unop> MattJ,  yep
<MattJ> This PC is a dual-boot with Windows
<MattJ> Guess what? Windows bluescreens on startup :)
<unop> MattJ, ouch, what does it say?
<soundray> okias: it's a bad idea to store /home data on an NTFS-formatted partition
<MattJ> DRIVER_IRQL_LESS_OR_NOT_EQUAL or something like that
<okias> i know, but exist any tool to convert 220GB ntfs to ext2/3? :-(
<soundray> okias: backup, format, restore
<MattJ> Also, when I was shutting down Ubuntu to reboot, I noticed a line from startup, it went domething like "Invalid PCI header at <address>, ignoring"
<unop> MattJ,  sounsd like the device has died :(
<MattJ> I think so too :(
<okias> soundray: and: my ntfs partition surviving long time... :-)
<unop> sounds*
<MattJ> I'll hunt around, see if I can find another, and swap it
<MattJ> or maybe swap PCI slots first
<okias> soundtray: yes, you can send me any next 250GB hdd? :-D
<unop> MattJ, yep, i'd try that -- but it's unlikely to help
<yaman> need a tutorial for setting devices drivers ] 
<soundray> MattJ: also, check whether your BIOS setup has an option for resetting ESCSD data
<unop> okias,  why dont you have a link in your /home folder that points to this NTFS partition?
<MattJ> Hmm, I've just been there, didn't see that but I guess it is somewhere
<ikonia> yaman: what do you mean setting device drivers ?
<soundray> MattJ: not every setup offers it, unfortunately
<MattJ> soundray: It does :)
<MattJ> Remove the battery
<MattJ> lol
<unop> okias,  something like this maybe - ln -s /media/data/home ~/ntfs
<okias> unop: thx, i try
<MattJ> brb (I hope) :)
<MattJ> Wish me luck
<unop> good luck :)
<yaman> ikonia: i do have asus laptop a6r and i can't get the wifi , camera , modem to work on ubuntu and i don't know what should i do .
<MarcoPau> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
* sh4rm4 is gone, autoaway/10m (l!on)
<mjg> Trying to burn an ISO image to cdrom on Ubuntu 6.10. I select the ISO image, then "Write to Disc...' after about 5 seconds the computer reboots. WTF?
<conash> hi, there, I am a newbie and need some help
<unop> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<conash> I think that it is not a very big deal but I somehow screwed the update
<yaman> ikonia: do you think this could help ??? http://sourceforge.net/projects/most4linux/
<inkvizito68sl>    .
<inkvizito68sl> .
<soundray> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<inkvizito68sl> ?
<ikonia> yaman: what do you want to do with that ?
<coNP> conash: what is the problem?
<conash> I get exceptions.ValueError
<inkvizito68sl> peoples help me to install drivers for nvidia 6150 (please on russian)
<soundray> mjg: you may have two master drives on the same IDE channel. Check jumper settings
<okias> and can i delete link?
<yaman> ikonia: i want to get my wifi work first
<ikonia> yaman: is your wifi card supported ?
<inkvizito68sl> is russia-spekers here??
<unop> conash,  where are you seeing this?
<unop> inkvizito68sl,  no sorry, they are all in #ubuntu-ru
<conash> well I get a popup
<conash> in the panel
<inkvizito68sl>  /join #ubuntu-ru?
<unop> inkvizito68sl,  yes :)
<inkvizito68sl> thanks
<yaman> ikonia: i don't know it's bulitin  my laptop and its look like nothing wrong but when i start searching for access points it say no access point found
<unop> conash,  is this as a result of doing something?
<MarcoPau> jrib: I already have flash9
<finn> if I do a dist-upgrade to feisty, will I have problems with the nvidia binary drivers?
<yaman> ikonia: is there any commands i can try to show you the problem ?
<unop> finn,  hopefully not
<conash> I tried with Synaptics and it says everythin
<conash> is ok
<unop> conash,  so this popup has nothing to do with synaptic?
<conash> no
<sacater> you know how there is a gconf-editor is there one for xfce
<unop> conash,  hmm, what causes this error to popup? do you do anything for it to popup? or is it automatic? if so, does it go away? does it come back, etc?
<yaman> ikonia: do you have vnc ??
<conash> when I hoover with the mouse over the orange square it appears
<LeNoube> can someone tell me the name of a graphic tool that executes SFTP for gnome?
<ikonia> no
<unop> conash,  errm, what orange square is this?
<conash> I updated and had to restart, it took pretty much so I shut the computer down manually
<unop> LeNoube,  nautilus-connect-server ??
<conash> probably this caused the problem
<li_> where i can change encoding at X-chat-GNOME ?
<LeNoube> unop, thank you that helped alot =) i didnt know that nautilus had it. thanks
<coz_> is there an effective way to disable the .recently-used
<yaman> ikonia: info.product = 'BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller'  (string)
<yaman>   pci.product = 'BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller'  (string)
<unop> conash,  hmm, probably .. if you tell me what that orange square corresponds to maybe we could reinstall the application responsible for it
<Morrissey> Hi! I have just upgraded my fglrx drivers, and upgraded to the latest beryl from repos (not svn) ... but now I only get a white screen, I can rotate the cube and all, but its all white. I can see the frames of open programs, but my entire screen's white .. any ideas?
<unop> yaman,  does ifconfig -a detect this WIC ?
<yaman> unop yeah it says this is eth1
<conash> I think it is the package manager, when I booted a popup came out from the square saying that updates are ready to install
<eMish_> How can I print list of files (a la 'dpkg -L' of the package that's not installed ?
<unop> yaman,  does eth1 have an IPAddress now?
<yaman> no
<conash> so I clicked it, the update begun and then I was told to restart
<unop> yaman,  does network-admin recognize the card?
<yaman> unop:eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:F2:CD:20:CC
<yaman>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<yaman>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<yaman>           TX packets:84 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<yaman>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<yaman>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:3696 (3.6 KiB)
<yaman>           Interrupt:5 Base address:0xc000
<unop> !paste | yaman
<ubotu> yaman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<broadcast> :)
<MUTU> Hi, how can I change my software source to take from http://mt.archive.ubuntu.com please?
<unop> yaman,  i didnt ask for a paste :)
<yaman> unop: yeah it can detect
<unop> yaman, can you configure it from there?
<conash> sorry for buggin in but I had the same problem with my WI-FI card so I used Wifi radar, it worked perfect
<yaman> unop: yeah but i can't connect for any ap because it keep searching for like 3 minuts then it gana close like nothing happen
<CapRiCoRN^80> hi i just tried to boot ubuntu on sun blade 150 and it boot fine but after Loading Initial ramdisk it gave me error illegal instruction
<unop> yaman,  does iwlist eth1 scan  list any networks?
<unop> MUTU,  change the ubuntu sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<MUTU> How do I create an APT line for http://mt.archive.ubuntu.com please?
<yaman> unop: i don't know this command , but i used  wlassistant and it said no devices found
<unop> yaman,  try the command
<yaman> unop, it give me this too fast eth1      No scan results
<unop> yaman,  from what i can see -- eth1 does not appear to be a WIC
<unop> yaman,  are you absolutely sure it is one?
<soundray> MUTU: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace the *.archive.* URLs with yours
<seravitae> Anyone have any idea why i can ping sites fine, but all HTTP sites will say 'connection refused' instantly at least 29 out of 30 times?
<coz_> yaman, what is on that link that you need to have it in the surces list?
<unop> seravitae,  can you nslookup hosts at the command line .. e.g. nslookup google.co.jp
<yaman> unop: yeah i am sure , it's not only about the wifi the bisoncam and the modem still having problem i don;t know y asus don't have linux support for it's drivers
<CapRiCoRN^80> anyone help me ?
<seravitae> unop: yup works fine
<seravitae> im browsing sites fine
<seravitae> it'll be like every 30 minutes for 10 minutes, a few times a day or something.
<conash> how about conash?
<yaman> coz: what do you mean ?
<coz_> CapRiCoRN^80, what is the problem someone will be able to help
<seravitae> where i just have to keep refreshing till it goes again.
<soundray> CapRiCoRN^80: nobody here seems to know at the moment. Ask again in an hour or so when different people will have logged on.
<unop> seravitae,  well, its those 10 minutes of the day that i'm concerned about :)
<coz_> yaman, I thught you needed the line for the sources list of that link , sorry if it wasn't you
<CapRiCoRN^80> ok
<seravitae> unop it just did it again
<seravitae> but i can still ping and stuff.
<seravitae> its *just* http. irc doesnt get interrupted or anything.
<MUTU> thanks guys
<soundray> seravitae: are you behind a transparent web proxy?
<unop> seravitae, probably a browser issue then, have you tried another browser?
<MarcoPau> nothing changes, firefox will keep the sound device busy
<seravitae> unop, no the same thing occurs when i go to a term and telnet www.whateversite.com 80
<seravitae> it will go connection refused instantly
<unop> yaman,  what does iwconfig list .. please !pastebin
<okias> sudo ln -s /media/data/home /home /ok, working, and after restart stay?
<seravitae> if i do it like 50 times, eventually it connects, then i jump into my browser and it works too.
<unop> okias,  yes
<okias> great :-) thx unop
<yaman> i don't know what pastebin :P
<unop> okias,  errrm, that wasnt a smart thing to do tho
<unop> !pastebin | yaman
<ubotu> yaman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unop> okias,  what did you link to /home .. ???
<unop> okias,  i didnt even give you that command .. bahh
<okias> unop: /media/data/home(ntfs-rw) is now /home
<soundray> oh dear
<unop> okias,  you were told that housing your /home directory on a ntfs partition is not a good thing to do
<yaman> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5708/plain/
<unop> okias,  and your home folder probably doesnt exist as /media/data/home/$USER
<okias> unop: i know...
<Flamekebab> Does anyone have experience using TV-out under Edgy, on an nVidia card?
<okias> unop: i copy users to new destination
<soundray> Flamekebab: no, but I remember where it's documented
<unop> yaman,  errm, can you also pastebin the contents of /etc/network/interface please
<loca|host> how to not to permit users to do: "sudo passwd root" on a basic ubuntu install ?
<Flamekebab> soundray, that'd be handy
<MarcoPau> what's alsa-plugins in ubuntu? libasoun2-plugins?
<MarcoPau> sound*
<soundray> Flamekebab: sec
<okias> and after, delete all /home...
<yaman> ok one min
<Flamekebab> I'm trying to get it to let me use my TV as another monitor, but NOT with twinview (although that seems to work)
<okias> *unop:
<unop> okias,  and you using ntfs-3g?
<loca|host> in other way, how to revoke root password changing to simple users ?
<okias> working good... :-)
<ardchoille> loca|host: If they're not in sudoers, then they can't use sudo anyway
<soundray> Flamekebab: /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.txt.gz
<okias> unop: yes :-)
<unop> okias,  why don't you just mount /home on /media/data/home directly then?
<loca|host> ardchoille, i want them to use sudo for root commands (apt-get, dpkg ...) except changing root's password
<soundray> Flamekebab: you want to run a separate X server for the TV?
<unop> okias,  you probably will confuse /etc/fstab now if it already has an entry for /home as /home is now a link and not a directory
<yaman> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5711/plain/
<Flamekebab> soundray, pretty much
<Flamekebab> I want to have my desktop as normal
<Flamekebab> but also be able to view videos on my TV
<okias> unop: i have hdd sda5 on only /media/data home is folder...
<MattJ> woot, it works :D
<ardchoille> loca|host: Why don't you want them chaning that? If they have sudo rights, they can do "sudo rm -rf /" if they wanted, and they don't need to log in to do that.
<soundray> Flamekebab: try Appendix H then
<MattJ> I just switched it to another PCI slot
<Flamekebab> soundray, I'll take a look
<unop> okias,  in that case, you dont need /home linking to /media/data/home yet again .. remove the link and remake the directory -- sudo sh -c "rm /home; mkdir /home"
<unop> MattJ,  nice :d :)
<unop> yaman,  is yamo a valid ESSID?
<darkstar> How can I install system-wide available themes for gnome?
<loca|host> ardchoille, :] 
<unop> yaman,  in otherwords, is "yamo" the name of your wireless network as set on the router?
<ardchoille> darkstar: unpack the theme into /usr/share/themes if it's a gtk2 or metacity theme.
<okias> unop: in fstab i can use only devices like /dev/sda5 /media/data, not /media/data/home /home?
<yaman> unop: this was my ap name it's ryt
<loca|host> ardchoille, ok so, need to grant privilege to apt-get install, wget and dpkg only
<darkstar> thanks ardochille.
<eike> irc://irc.freenode.net/ruby-lang
<eike> arg :)
<yaman> unop: now i am not using it but any way i can't  make search for any ap ??? i thought it should give me a list for the wifi aps near me ?? but i can't get any thing
<unop> okias,  /home must be a directory if /home is mentioned in /etc/fstab .. right now, it is not a directory, it is a link .. please remove link and make /home as a directory
<darkstar> ardochille gnome look would be the source for themes, right?
<shinoda_> ?
<okias> unop: i dont have /home in fstab... :-)
<ardchoille> loca|host: So they can "sudo dpkg -i my_custom_su_with_a_back_door.deb"? I am trying to get you to think about whther or not these folks actually need sudo privs or not. Are they trustworthy?
<yaman> unop: b4 3 days i couldn't get the wic activate but after i read a long tutorial i got it activate but the list is empty no connection
<Shaffox> i have killed my bars, how can i start them again?
<Shaffox> which command do i have to use ?
<unop> yaman,  yea, for some reason tho, it says your Access point is invalid ... that doesnt sound good
<ardchoille> loca|host: BTW, you're talking to a security zealot, lol
<loca|host> :D
<unop> okias,  /home as a link is not safe, especially if the target name changes -- please make /home in /etc/fstab :)
<okias> unop: you can give me line?
<Shaffox> how can i have my bars back ?
<fiberchunks> so following tseliots blog instructions, the only available nvidia driver for me is 7174? Seems odd, or am I missing something
<battlesquid> my ubuntu 6.10 server (not installed using server option) keeps falling in and out of connection. what can i do to diagnose/fix the problem?
<okias> unop: in fstab: /dev/sda5/home /home ntfs-3g ?
<MattJ> Shaffox: I don't know, is it maybe gnome-panel?
<Shaffox> i use gnome yes
* MattJ isn't using GNOME
<battlesquid> the problem occurs while being logged in to the server using ssh from forwarded port 22 from the router..
<Shaffox> i mean the bars with system, administration on
<valehru> hey guys, how can I check if IPV6 is completely turned off?
<Pici> Shaffox: I think the applet is called main menu, with an ubuntu icon
<Dave> Hi All,  What I want to do is have two hard drives on my pc, one for windows and the other for ubuntu.  I plug in the second hard drive which is from an old PC and when booting the pc up with both in, it say please insert recovery disk (or soemthing along them lines).  I assume this means it is reading the hard drive i have just put it (from the old computer since there is nothing on it). ...
<Dave> ...but it doesn't give me any options for it to boot using the hard drive which can standard with the pc with windows on.  i was wondering if i insert the ubunutu disk it won't damage my windows install?
<valehru> as in is there a way of testing if IPV6 Is turned off?
<ardchoille> valehru: ip a | grep inet6  <-- if that returns nothing, then ipv6 is diabled.
<valehru> ardchoille, thanks....is that an Irish name ya have there?
<frogzoo> !ipv6 | valehru
<ubotu> valehru: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ucordes> anybody will see soundray today?
<ardchoille> valehru: Close, it's Scottish Gaelic "Ard Choille".
<valehru> frogzoo, have it disabled, just wanted to make sure...
<mianos> re
<valehru> ardchoille, thought so....
<ardchoille> valehru: :)
<mianos> hey guys, i'm running feisty, today apt-get upgrades my kernel and now my bcm4306 based wifi doesnt work anymore
<MattJ> battlesquid: Try using ssh with the -o TCPKeepAlive option
<mianos> [  623.444000]  bcm43xx: YOUR FIRMWARE IS TOO OLD. Firmware from binary drivers older than version 4.x is unsupported. You must upgrade your firmware files.
<mianos> but where can i get an updated firmware file?
<battlesquid> MattJ, on the client side upon connecting?
<MattJ> Yes
<ucordes> mianos: erm there is a list with drivers in the manpage i fink
<Dave> can anyone assist me in setting ubuntu up on a second hard drive in the pc so i still have my windows one working so i have two options when booting my pc :- windows or ubuntu?  are there any documents or sites about this?
<ardchoille> ucordes: You "fink"?
<mianos> the driver works ucordes
<mianos> but it needs a newer firmware
<mianos> the package bcm43xx-firmware is installed
<MattJ> battlesquid: on the other hand, I don't know
<MattJ> battlesquid: man ssh_config says it is on by default already
<someone> help pls I have a ntfs windows partition and I need some dates from it
<ucordes> mianos: sorry i meant there is a list of firmwares
<mianos> hm
<ucordes> mianos: man bcm43xx-firmware ?
<battlesquid> MattJ, one would assume that, i agree. also it never was neccasary before
<MattJ> battlesquid: Look at ServerAliveInterval instead
<MattJ> battlesquid: I'm only working on the assumption that it is the router dropping an idle connection
<someone> can someone help me ?
<saelynh>  /hellp
<someone> pls:)
<MattJ> battlesquid: Do you think it is?
<MattJ> someone: What do you mean, you need dates?
<Capricorn^800> anyone there who has installed ubuntu on sun blade 150 ?
<saelynh> sry, I just make a test under irssi :X
<battlesquid> MattJ, i don't know, it's hard for me to say when i don't know how to diagnose the problem..
<someone> i want to mount ntfs partition
<someone> Mattj: I want to mount a ntfs partition in Ubuntu
<Anti-Tedd> someone, it should already be mounted
<Anti-Tedd> Shouldn't it?
<MattJ> someone: Look in /media
<Anti-Tedd> I mean, ubuntu has always detected and automounted my other partitions.
<battlesquid> MattJ, but no, i don't think that's the case. i haven't experienced this before and i have been working on the server at least for 15 minutes without any connection problems
<Anti-Tedd> And it has NTFS support now, since like august
<MattJ> Hmm
<someone> Mattj: no ... it`s not mounted ...
<MattJ> !ntfs | someone
<ubotu> someone: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<eamo> gnucash upgrade to 2.*?
<paul_world10> %C8
<paul_world10> %C0
<whatspy> I'd like to disable ctrl-alt-delete in console mode... I did google it but, strangely, I don't find the so-called /etc/inittab where the ctrl-alt-del behaviour is said to be set...
<crolle17> can anybody give me a link, from where i can download the packages for creating a offline package installation cd?
<crolle17> i mean i repository for nearly all packages
<battlesquid> MattJ, i'm working on some files on the server and it seems that the problem occurs when i access the disk, "ls -l" and :w in vim causes unresponsiveness - both are disk operations... what happens is the caret freezes and keyboard becomes unresponsive for like 30 secs. so the connection might as well be fine, hard to tell.
<BugMaker> anybody know what is rusian ununtu-chanel?
<MattJ> !ru | BugMaker
<ubotu> BugMaker:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<crolle17> i'm upset in downloading all packages every time i install ubuntu. pleas egive me a repository link for downloading
<MattJ> battlesquid: I don't know :/
<GMWeezel> How can I rename my computer?
<battlesquid> thanks anyway
<Paddy_EIRE> guys trying to fiqure out my friends weird radio streaming problem in ubuntu edgy which otherwise works in his windows install.. after about 1 and 1/2 to 2 mins of play the stream just stops
<Paddy_EIRE> works fine in win and the connection is 1.1mb
<Capricorn^800> anyone there who has installed ubuntu on sun blade 150 ?
<Pici> crolle17: I'm not sure if this is what you are looking for, but http://packages.ubuntu.com has all the packages in a place where you can download them
<tomix> im trying to add a 3rd party repos using synaptic but when i got to settings > repositories > it brings up a window called software prefernces and there is no 3rd party tab infact it not even the right window according to the guide I have read. Any ideas?
<frogzoo> GMWeezel: change /etc/hostname & update /etc/hosts
<crolle17> Pici ahh, it seems to be the right url... ;)
<newbie001> hello, does anyone had any problems printing with an hp 1022?
<GMWeezel> frogzoo: thanks.
<tarin> hello.
<tarin> hello?
<frogzoo> tarin:
<tarin> hi there
<tarin> I'm glad someone is still up
<tarin> I was wondering if someone could help me with a few questions
<sk2> .
<sk2> If I add an entry to  /usr/share/xsessions/, it doesn't show up in the GDM menu when I log out. Is there somewhere I am going wrong?
<pawan> hi
<pawan> can broadband be accesed using ubuntu livecd
<Tomcat_> pawan: Yes.
<pawan> how
<mwe> someone was asking why /etc/inittab is missing in edgy. It was replaced by /etc/event.d/ when the new 'upstart' package was introduced, I believe.
<newbie001> how can I reset the printer configuration to the installation default?
<sk2> pawan what form of broadband?
<pawan> adsl
<Capricorn^800> ...
<pawan> DSL
<mwe> pawan: If your card is supported it should work out of the box I think
<tarin> does the 6.06 version of ubuntu have kde initially or would i have to add it later?
<sk2> tarin... kubuntu?
<mwe> pawan: asuming DHCP
<catalytic> hi all
<pawan> I HAVE BUITL IN LAN CARD
<pawan> BUILT
<catalytic> how come whenever i use unzip -d it never retains flie permissions?
<tarin> no, i just downloaded ubuntu 6.06
<pawan> INTEL MOTHERBOARD
<Pici> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sk2> pawan how about trying it? livecd should do it all automatically...
<catalytic> i have tried -K and -X
<pawan> how to create the new connection
<sk2> pawan have you even tried browsing?
<tarin> can i dual boot ubuntu in windows?
<catalytic> yes tarin
<vanlinx> wats the best PCI wireless card to use with edgy?
<pawan> no
<catalytic> read up on GRUB
<tarin> awesome
<tarin> me?
<sk2> pawan try it first?
<catalytic> yes you
<pawan> how
<tarin> ah
<BugMaker> hi all. i have a problem with resolution. LCD monitor supports 1280*1024 but ubuntu set it to 1024*768 only. I was add to file xorg.conf new resolution (1280*1024) it not take effect...
<stylus> pawan, boot off the livecd
<sk2> tarin, by default it should setup dual boot
<mwe> pawan: open the browser
<pawan> ok
<sk2> pawan what have you done?
<tarin> so i can install it without overwriting windows?
<catalytic> eys
<catalytic> yes
<pawan> but it is not getting connected to the net
<tarin> it does it automaticly?
<catalytic> as long as you have antoher partitoin
<tarin> ok
<catalytic> partition
<sk2> tarin: yes, just make sure with the partition manager that you don't nuke your windows partitions and you will be fine
<stylus> tarin, you may need to resize your windows partition to create space
<paul_world10> :}
<tarin> i dont follow
<finalbeta> Take backups, resizing , splitting partitions ain't very safe, especially with partitionmagic
<tarin> you mean clear some space
<eric__> After deleting the original user account, I created a new account and then added it to the "root" group - now when I start the computer, I get a terminal login, not GDM - how do I fix this?
<sk2> you need to create another "drive" like in windows to put linux on
<Capricorn^800> ...
<eric__> I can't sudo, either. :/
<mwe> tarin: as long as you don't explicitly delete the windows partition it will stay
<sk2> eric__: you can only sudo if you're in the sudoers group
<misterfamous> how do I change directories in the terminal and which directory is the desktop? I need to run the Flash installer
<BugMaker> can somebody help me?
<tarin> oh yeah, no doubt
<mwe> !helpme | BugMaker
<ubotu> BugMaker: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sk2> BugMaker: of course not. gee
<catalytic> how can i extract from zip and retain file permissions?
<eric__> misterfamous, just use apt-get to install flash
<BugMaker> i have a problem with resolution. LCD monitor supports 1280*1024 but ubuntu set it to 1024*768 only. I was add to file xorg.conf new resolution (1280*1024) it not take effect...
<jussi01> BUgMaker: Whats your problem?
<sk2> I guess my question re GDM sessions is a bit too advanced :/
<tarin> so... 1. create new partition 2. install ubuntu 3.???? 4.PROFIT
<mwe> catalytic: use sudo
<catalytic> i did, doesnt keep them
<catalytic> i tried the -K and -X switches
<misterfamous> ooh yeah, better idea - thanks eric__
<catalytic> but i end up havnig to go in and manually chmod all the dir's and files
<mwe> catalytic: odd.
<jussi01> BugMaker: what video card do you have?
<mwe> catalytic: zip or gzip?
<catalytic> zip
<mwe> hmm
<eric__> misterfamous, to answer your question "cd" changes directories, "~" is your home folder ( /home/<username> ) - and "~/Desktop" is your desktop ( /home/<username>/Desktop )
<catalytic> its a template file for phpbb2
<BugMaker> GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
<tarin> but i wont be able to use beryl if i run livedisk right?
<eric__> misterfamous, "apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<misterfamous> thanks eric
<tarin> i would have to install it?
<tarin> as a whole
<eric__> I think you might need some repositories enabled, not sure.
<mwe> catalytic: does zip support unix users and groups and perms?
<BugMaker> jussi01: GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
<LjL> tarin: i think so. it might be possible to get beryl running on the live cd... but i guess it's more complicated than it's worth. perhaps try the Kororaa live cd if you want to test beryl from a CD?
<cjsoftuk> Problem: emerald reports: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<cjsoftuk> hwo do I solve that
<jussi01> try running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<catalytic> well it works on other os's just upping the zip file to the server
<stylus> livedisk == livecd? Then nope..
<stylus> You'd prolly need to install ubuntu before you could get beryl up and running properly.
<eric__> After deleting the original user account, I created a new account and then added it to the "root" group - now when I start the computer, I get a terminal login, not GDM - how do I fix this?
<catalytic> not sure
<tarin> thanks ljl. I'm just not down with downloading another iso right now
<catalytic> is there a phpbb2 # on freenode?
<tarin> i might mess around with what i got right now
<eric__> Beryl will run on a LiveCD - but it won't be permanent, obviously.
<LjL> eric__, accounts that must have administrative rights should be added to group "admin", *not* to group "root"
<LjL> !adduser > eric__    (eric__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<eric__> catalytic, #phpbb
<mwe> catalytic: I don't think it does. I'm not really into the details of phpBB but maybe it just works (TM)
<CapRiCoRN^80> any one there how has installed ubuntu on sun blade 150 ?
<eric__> LjL, thanks - rebooting into recovery console to fix that
<eric__> how do I remove a user from a group?
<LjL> eric__: deluser <user> <group>. anyway i'd also have a look manually at /etc/passwd and /etc/group, and make sure there's not something very messed up
<tarin> so... let me ask a really dumb question... after inserting the cd, i would select "start or install ubuntu" and then it should install right?
<LjL> eric__: make sure the primary group of your user is the group with the same name as the user, for starters -- and also that root is number 0 both as a user and as a group
<jhaig> tarin: It boots up into a live system, from where you can install it.
<gusto5> tarin: right
<Pici> tarin: No, it would just start the 'Live' portion of the system
<LjL> tarin: no, it should *start*. it will install if you click on the icon.
<gusto5> assuming you have 6.06 or later.
<gusto5> distro version
<LjL> which you most definitely should
<tarin> yeah... ok see thats the problem
<LjL> if you have Breezy, get Dapper instead
<gusto5> you have 5.04/5.10?
<tarin> i hit start or install ubuntu
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> but if it says "Start or install Ubuntu", it means it's at least Dapper, anyway
<tarin> and it just loads and loads and loads
<stylus> tarin, it takes ages
<tarin> and then it stops and kida glitches
<LjL> tarin: do you see the CD drive reading, or does it stop at some time?
<tarin> no it keeps reading
<zyth> well, no binary drivers in feisty apparently.
<LjL> tarin: either try another CD drive, or try the alternate CD... it tends to be more reliable, i think
<Pici> tarin: What are your system specs, CPU/RAM?
<LjL> zyth: that is, there will be no binary drivers by default?
<zyth> LjL, yep
<stylus> tarin, the same thing happened to me. Make some tea and return and everything should have loaded. :-)
<stylus> The install itself wasn't slow though./
<gusto5> LOL
<gusto5> sweeeetttt
<tarin> 1gig of ram/ 3Ghz
<tarin> that should b good right?
<tarin> i read it requires 129mb
<LjL> tarin, yes - i suspect it's a problem with the CD drive, from your description of the very long loading
<stylus> gusto5?
<Pici> tarin: Yes, that 'should' be fine, but then again the LiveCD doesnt always work with all systems
<tarin> what about the glitching?
<LjL> tarin, well no, the live CD will hardly work with 128megs to be honest. anyway, 1 gig is quite fine
<tarin> thanks. i thought so
<LjL> tarin: well, explain "glitching"
<VincentMX> hi
<tarin> ok
<gusto5> stylus: the thought of tea is satisfying in the morning, nothing else.
<stylus> Ah, I see. *rubs his own tummy*
<VincentMX> hi
<tarin> it looks like a bunch of lines (green, bluish, etc) and when i use the arrow keys and enter and stuff, it kinda changes and moves an stuff
<gusto5> =) sorry, its 8 in the morning.
<BugMaker> jussi01: done. reboot?
<Paddy_EIRE> i am currently havin a cup meself
<tarin> all the while the splash screen os still there
<eric__> LjL, what else might need to be done?
<LjL> eric__: i assume this means you had no luck?
<jussi01> Bugmaker: ctrl alt backspace should do it - see you in a minute
<eric__> LjL, no I'm at the recovery console
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know anything about sound daemons and streaming radio
<eric__> Just wondering if there's anything else that needs to be done before I reboot
<jussi01> !helpme | Paddy_EIRE
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> eric__: well, maybe... but it'll probably occur to me just after you've rebooted ;) what does "group yourusername" says anyway?
<LjL> eric__: sorry, that's "group*s*"
<eric__> Bah - rebooted.  Brought me back to tty1
<eric__> Logging in, unable to cd to /home/eric
<zyth> No more ubuntu for powerpc
<eric__> So they say.
<eric__> Not enough funding.
<eric__> And here I thought they were increasing PS3 support?
<whatspy> mwe: long ago in the buffer, you solved my problem, thank you
<BugMaker> jussi01: Thank you! It's work :)
<Trini_Man> hi everyone
<valehru> for the battery, what would be the default name in ubuntu?  bat0?
<frogzoo> valehru: it varies
<zyth> "However, it isn't all gloom and doom for PowerPC users. A team has been formed to work on the PowerPC, and if community support for the port is strong enough, there's no reason Ubuntu won't continue to be perfectly usable for PowerPC owners, even in its "unofficial" status."
<newbie001> is anyone aware of this error? : cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<CrossFire> for a WoW Privat server i have to copy files to the WoW-Directory, were is it??? I've installed WoW with Wine
<Paddy_EIRE> while my friend is listening to streaming radio stations they stop playing after 1 - 2 mins?  This works perfectly in windows and the connection is 1.1mb
<Trini_Man> how do i start ubuntu in verbose mode ?
<newbie001> on the error log of cups
<variant> zyth: where did you hear that ubuntu was not supporting ppc any more?
<GarySaved> I just re-installed Ubuntu64.  There used to be a sound option to enable the sound server.  I have no sounds.  How do I enable it?
<CrossFire> for a WoW Privat server i have to copy files to the WoW-Directory, were is it??? I've installed WoW with Wine
<Trini_Man>  how do i start ubuntu 6.10 in verbose mode ?
<valehru> frogzoo, how can i find out what it could be?
<zyth> variant, http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/02/13/1943218
<zyth> !patience | CrossFire
<ubotu> CrossFire: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Trini_Man>  how do i start ubuntu 6.10 in verbose mode ?
<eric__> !sli
<Pici> Trini_Man: Remove 'quiet' from the appropriate kernel line /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eric__> !crossfire
<valehru> !battery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossfire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> CrossFire, try home/you/.wine/drive_c/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eric__> :/
<frogzoo> valehru: ls /proc/acpi/battery/ ?
<Paddy_EIRE> while my friend is listening to streaming radio stations they stop playing after 1 - 2 mins?  This works perfectly in windows and the connection is 1.1mb
<craigbass1976> I'm not in front of an ubuntu box right now, but this is probably a general linux question anyway...  I have a folder /invoices owned by the invoices user and invoices group.  It is drwxrwx---.  When bob (in the invoices group) makes a file there, joe (also in the invoices group) can't write to it unless I do another chmod -R 770.  How do I fix this?
<craigbass1976> something to do wiht umask?
<jussi01> BugMaker: Fantastic to hear no problems!!
<CrossFire> Paddy_EIRE, Big big thx, it works
<zyth> craigbass1976, chown -R invoices:invoices /invoices
<CrossFire> Paddy_EIRE, Big big thx, it works
<CrossFire> sry
<monzie> hi all
<monzie> i am unable to get vmware-player from the repos to work
<craigbass1976> zyth, I do that, but it only works for files that are currently in /invoices, not new ones put there by one user or another.
<variant> zyth: thanks, I am more pleased to see that proprietry graphics drivers are not to be included in the next release
<eric__> Logging in, unable to cd to /home/eric - how can I solve this?
<eric__> variant, it would be nice to see fully functional open source drivers. :/
<monzie> help please!
<monzie> i did an apt-get install vmware-player
<monzie> but the config script fails!
<zyth> variant, I'm ambivalent, but installing them isn't hard so it's no skin off my nose :)
<craigbass1976> eric__, do you own /home/eric?
<zyth> I'd prefer if the open source drivers were useful, though
<Paddy_EIRE> CrossFire, nice one :)
<zyth> unfortunately, they're not.
<zyth> craigbass1976, hm
<zyth> monzie, try virtualbox.  Unless you really need to run a vmware image.
<wmealing_> would anyone be so kind to tell me if ubuntu has the logo programming language available ?
<wmealing_> apt-cache search logo , or something to that effect.
<craigbass1976> zyth, hmm is right.  I was hmmm-ing at 1:30 this morning trying to set a customer's box
<monzie> zyth: i really need to run a virtual image'
<zyth>  kturtle - educational Logo programming environment
<zyth> right there
<monzie> could some one please tell me why the default ubuntu installation is failing?
<craigbass1976> Is kturtle like the old apple logo?
<variant> zyth: yes, the nouveau driver is making good steady progres.. one of the most effecient irc channels I ahve seen :)
<zyth> wmealing_, that'd be a yes.
<zyth> variant, I tried the radeon driver... utter crap fps
<Pici> craigbass1976: Yes, it is
<monzie> help! polease
<frogzoo> !helpme | monzie
<ubotu> monzie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<variant> zyth: which card?
<zyth> variant, 9600
<monzie> i need to install vmware-player by hand
<zyth> craigbass1976, try chmod g+w /invoices
<GarySaved> Does anyone know how I enable a sound server for Ubuntu64 ?
<frogzoo> monzie: from the install menu, hit f6 + give grub the option 'acpi=off'
<monzie> unfortunately it si on uninstalling due to dpkg returning an error codde
<variant> zyth: I have a radeon 7000 igp with the free software driivers. I get 4 or 5 more fps on ubuntu than i do on windows with the same game and the best possible driver on windows
<aalhamad> hi all... i want to know how to connect a satellite receiver to my PC.. and make my pc act as a decoder?
<monzie> frogzoo: i need to somehow reinstall vmware-player first
<variant> zyth: yes, the 9600 works with the radeon driver but is non optimised.. best support can be had from 9250
<aalhamad> plz help me out.. i know its not an easy task to do.. but if you can support me with references .. thanks
<zyth> variant, ahh, I see I see.
<frogzoo> monzie: oh it's the vware install that's failing?
<monzie> frogzoo: yes!
<tarin> alright thanks for the help guys. i'll see if i can get it working
<frogzoo> monzie: on edgy?
<monzie> it is actually not uninstalling properly
<variant> aalhamad: here is a point in the right direction: http://www.google.ie/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hs=BDK&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=linux+satellite+decoder&spell=1
<monzie> frogzoo: yes
<zyth> variant, I wanted it to work, since the oss driver supports aiglx
<frogzoo> monzie: sudo /etc/init.d/vmware stop  ; then try uninstalling
<monzie> frogzoo: i just want to zap the thing of my system and reinstall
<wmealing_> zyth, thanks :)
<zyth> wmealing_, np
<variant> zyth: yeah, how much effort did you put into the driver? you will probably get better results if you use the cvs version and make some effort to optimise it your self
<aalhamad> variant, thanks but the conection does it have to be with a video car?
<aalhamad> variant, thanks but the conection does it have to be with a video card?
<CapRiCoRN^80> any one there how has installed ubuntu on sun blade 150 ?
<GarySaved> oh, and I am using Edgy
<variant> aalhamad: no, a satellite decoder card
<zyth> variant, I just used the one that came with Edgy, I wasn't aware I could grab a newer ver.  Never occured to me
<zyth> variant, is there a website for the project?
<variant> zyth: yeah, allways worth looking into
<variant> zyth: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<aalhamad> variant, its PCI right? but i can;t link them with a cable?
<zyth> variant, thnx
<aalhamad> or connet them with a cable..
<variant> aalhamad: I have no idea, I am not an expert
<aalhamad> ok thaks
<variant> zyth: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon?action=highlight&value=CategoryHardware#head-2f5098616350345fc8b9d26888cb729d63303cf2
<variant> zyth: thats what you want
<variant> zyth: where it says "to build latest version"
<rylan> hello, this is the third day of me trying to get my sound to work. i would greatly appreciate someone helping me.
<variant> rylan: what is the issue exactly? are you the person I tried to help yesterday but you kept making remarks?
<rylan> yes i am. and i wasnt trying to make remarks. i was just getting frustrated.
<VincentMX> 
<VincentMX> oops
<VincentMX> sorry
<variant> rylan: well man, stay cool and I will help you out :)
<monzie> frogzoo: i tried deleting some of the vmware things by hand as well
<IdleOne> rylan, have you checked out !sound, made sure nothing is muted in the volume control, set to alsa mixer, made sure everything is plugged in ( speakers )?
<monzie> frogzoo: now it wont let me uninstall it!
<huXfluX> Does anyone know how can i install the "Console" font for Konsole? PLEASE! Thank you!
<rylan> yep everything is good there.
<GarySaved> variant: All I need is to know where I enable the sound server.  The older versions had a section for it under System.  I can not find it in etch.
<monzie> how do i make apt-get forget about my previous installation and ask it to install a fresh copy of vmware-player again?
<rylan> that much i figured out on my own.
<SoulChild> HELP! Firefox does not open if i click any link???
<rylan> the problem i think is that my sound card is... chinese
<VincentMX> hi
<IdleOne> rylan, they all are :)
<variant> rylan: please tell me exactly what sound card you have, in a terminal run the following commands: sudo -i, update-pciids && lspci
<rylan> well this one is a chinese one made for chinese people
<IdleOne> made in china atleast
<variant> rylan: then please put the output here: www.rafb.net/paste
<rylan> i will do that again.
<VincentMX> i've installed the edubuntu desktop, but some parts of the kde edutainment software and such is in english
* MattJ imagines that all songs played through rylan's soundcard play in Chinese
<VincentMX> edubuntu-desktop even
<variant> rylan: and if your talking to me please put my nick at the front sot that it highlights me
<rylan> variant ok i will
<variant> VincentMX: perhaps not all parts have been translated into your language?
<MattJ> rylan: To do that, type vari and press tab
<MattJ> :)
<rylan> thx.
<vlt> Hello. What is the right "ifconfig" command to set eth0 to dhcp mode (w/o editing interfaces file)?
<VincentMX> variant: can i do this myself, quickly?
<variant> vlt: dhclient eth0
<IdleOne> MattJ, varitab is what I get :/
<variant> VincentMX: do what?
<VincentMX> translate
<CapRiCoRN^80> any one there how has installed ubuntu on sun blade 150 ?
<chris> hello Ubuntu, anyone else here noticed problems with www.gnome-look.org lately?
<VincentMX> it's for an elementary school, they don't know english there
<variant> VincentMX: i'm sure the projects would like it if you helpt them translate the software.. it\s a big effort thogh
<MattJ> IdleOne: :) The tab key is the button above the caps lock
<monzie> help!
<MattJ> AT least on my keyboard
<vlt> variant: Thank you.
<VincentMX> variant: nm then
<pic_> heya
<IdleOne> MattJ, :P I know hehe was just trying to be funny
<monzie> sudo apt-get --reinstall vmware-player does not work
<variant> VincentMX: yw
<MattJ> IdleOne: Thank goodness :)
<monzie> can someone please tell me how to install it?
<variant> monzie: apt-get isntall --reisntall
<vlt> What is the best way to upgrade breezy to edgy? Do I have to update to dapper first?
<IdleOne> vlt yes'
<variant> vlt: yes, you have to go one to the next
<CheshireViking> chris, Just tried gnome-look.org for you, I've got an unable to connect message
<IdleOne> vlt, or get a edgy cd and do a fresh install
<monzie> variant: i have this package which is corrupted
<monzie> i just want apt-get to overwrite everything
<rylan> variant, ok i did what you asked, i got the information in the terminal its telling me i have an "intel corporation 82801g (Ich7 family) High definition audio controller (rev 01)
<l3m> is there a way to get a list of all the installed packages on a system and use it to install all these packages on a second one? as automated as possible?
<chris> CheshireViking: was afraid of that, has been unavailable for over a day now
<chris> CheshireViking: ty :)
<variant> rylan: cool, thats fairly standard
<monzie> variant: how do i make it bejhave as if the previous installation never existed?
<CheshireViking> chris, no prob
<variant> rylan: please install alsamixer-gui
<monzie> variant: i dont want the postinstall script to run
<variant> rylan: with apt-get
<mzuverink> Can you set up fetchmail to get your mail and then pipe it through spamassassin, and then place it in a maildir or mbox in your home dir so you can check it with thunderbird?
<SoulChild> HELP! Firefox does not open if i click any link???
<variant> monzie: sorry, don't know off the top of my head
<vlt> IdleOne: What about my (ocnfig) data in /home? Can I just copy it? Will KDE (running kubuntu) work then?
<rylan> variant, can you dumb that down a touch for me. 3rd day with linux here
<vlt> s/ocfig/config/
<variant> rylan: type sudo apt-get install alsamixer-gui
<monzie> can someone please help me?
<IdleOne> vlt, if you do a fresh install you can do a backup of /home and /etc first and then just replace after installation
<vlt> IdleOne: thx
<huXfluX> Does anyone know how can i install the "Console" font for Konsole? PLEASE! Thank you!
<variant> vlt: for future reference it is very strongly advisable to have /home on a seperate partition as you then dont need to format that partition if you reinstall
<rylan> variant,  apt-get couldnt find it
<vlt> variant: /home actually is on a separate partition ;-)
<IdleOne> !universe | rylan
<cma> mzuverink: I don't think you can with Thunderbird
<ubotu> rylan: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<variant> rylan: sorry, thats apt-get install alsamixergui
<variant> rylan: there is no -
<IdleOne> vlt, than your good to go
<IdleOne> vlt just make sure you dont format that partition :)
<rylan> variant, thanks
<variant> vlt: good stuff
<rylan> ill let you know how it works
<vlt> variant, IdleOne: My question was rather related to the different program versions and the injection of old config file formats to the newer ones ...
<variant> rylan: cool
<rylan> variant, will i need a restart?
<variant> rylan: no
<variant> rylan: just let me know when it has finished installing
<mzuverink> cma, I know you cant pipe with thunderbird, hence why I want to use fetchmail.  I think itd be some kind of fetchmail/procmail recipie, but just looking for verification
<IdleOne> vlt, I dont see how the configs could differ so much as to make the apps not usable
<variant> vlt: there are very little changes to the home directory, i wouldn't worry about it. you might have to re-enter skype details or somesuch
<vlt> IdleOne: I just don't _know_ if they're different
<rylan> variant, still nothin
<variant> rylan: apt-get install alsamixergui doesn't do anything? did it install it?
<IdleOne> vlt, probably not . would not make sensde to change the format of configs from one version to next. we would be continuously having to re-enter that info at every update/ upgrade of a app
<festerino> ciao
<cma> mzuverink: well I really havn't used TB but from what I have seen it dosn't to want to know about local mail spools etc.
<rylan> variant, says it was setting up alsamixergui (o.9.0rc2-1-9) . . .
<variant> rylan: ok, start playing a song or anything that makes constant noise (a video or whatever). then at the same time run alsamixergui from the command prompt and unmute all the options and set the sliders to the maximum value
<mzuverink> cma, sure it does, what real mail client wouldn, it does spools of all sorts
<CheshireViking> variant, just asking a dumb question following from something you just mentioned to rylan, if /home is on a seperate partition and I reinstalled ubuntu & I remount my original /home, would that retain things like email settings, firefox favourites etc?
<MattJ> CheshireViking: Yes, I do that
<rylan> variant,  so what should i type.
<MattJ> CheshireViking: It makes life pretty easy when it comes to installing new releases :)
<variant> CheshireViking: yes, absolutly
<variant> rylan: as i said:
<variant> rylan: ok, start playing a song or anything that makes constant noise (a video or whatever). then at the same time run alsamixergui from the command prompt and unmute all the options and set the sliders to the maximum value
<huXfluX> Does anyone know how can i install the "Console" font for Konsole? PLEASE! Thank you!
* huXfluX beggs!
<vlt> I'm trying to find the min. system requirements for (K)ubuntu. Will it "run" on a 128 MB RAM machine?
<variant> CheshireViking: the only thing is that you will have to select the old profile with the firefox profile manager
<rylan> variant, the apt-get install alsamixergui?
<cma> mzuverink: hmm! I am interested. How do you get read from /var/mail?
<variant> vlt: yes, it will run but will be a bit slow
<CheshireViking> MattJ & variant, thanks, something I'll have to remember next time i reinstall which maybe very soon if my hard drive is failing & not just got a corruption that fsck can't fix
<jhaig> vlt: You will probably need to install it using the 'alternative' CD rather than the live one.
<variant> rylan: I can fix it for you myself if your prepared to give me remote access to your computer, it's up to your self of course. I have done it with a few peopel here before quite successfully
<rylan> variant, go ahead.
<jhaig> My brother installed it with 128Mb, but he couldn't do it from the live CD.
<aldur> !bot resolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rylan> variant,  you will have to walk me through how to do that
<vlt> jhaig: Yes, thank you.
<vlt> I think I'll try the update-breezy-to-dapper-to-edgy way ...
<aldur> !bot screensize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot screensize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aldur> !
<vlt> Do I just have to replace all breezy with dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<aldur> sdf
<variant> rylan: ok, you will ahve to follow the following steps: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<aldur> !bot screen-resolution
<mzuverink> cma, you just choose unix mail spool(movemail) and tell it your box location
<rylan> variant, when this is done, if you are ever in shanghai, i am buying you a beer.
<variant> rylan: hehe :)
<rylan> variant, ok, installed
<cma> mzuverink: is that part of that set wizard thing?
<mzuverink> cma, yeah
<cma> mzuverink: is that part of that setup wizard thing?
<variant> rylan: email me your username and password to mr integrity at gmail dot com
<variant> rylan: did you get that?
<rylan> variant, ok
<mzuverink> cma, yeah(x2)
<Tseligas> hello
<cma> mzuverink: hehe
<CapRiCoRN^80> any one there how has installed ubuntu on sun blade 150 ?
<Strong> Hello ppl, how do i know the processes that are using my soundcard ?
<chris> can someone refer me to a good place to find tips/info on changing gnome-terminals look.. I am used to using KDE an hate the way gnome terminal looks
<mzuverink> cma, too early in the morning to have to answer twice ;)
<variant> Strong: fuser
<marcin_> witam
<rylan> variant, mrintegrity at gmail dot com? or with an _
<variant> rylan: there is no _
<variant> rylan: all one word
<cma> mzuverink: I'll check it out some time. I've only ever used mutt and mail with exim, fetch and co.
<rylan> gotit. just making sure
<variant> rylan: yep
<mzuverink> gotcha
<rylan> ok, anything else i have to do from here?
<variant> rylan: please note that I am at work.. might be distracted for a couple of minnits here and there
<mzuverink> opps, cma, gotcha
<variant> rylan: shouldnt be, are you behind a firewall
<variant> ?
<cma> mzuverink: too late at night :)
<rylan> variant, there is a weird chinese router, i dont know how much i can feck with there
<variant> rylan: that will probably block my connection.. you can't connect directly?
<rylan> nah, shared connection. well perhaps i will have to figure this myself.
<rylan> variant, i gotta go.
<variant> rylan: np, good luck
<rylan> variant, ill be back in 30 min or so
<variant> rylan: run alsamixer
<variant> klakl;sd
<cma> mzuverink: I havn't actually set any of that up on this recent ubuntu install.
<mzuverink> cma, I think I might go back to s&c gtk, but mozilla came out with the lightening addon(a calandar like sunbird) whiich integrates nicely, and its not all bloat like evolution, but the spamassassin deal has me by the jewels(family)
<mzuverink> cma, currently I am just using gmail to filter spam, their not bad, about 90 %, but that last 10% I would rather not see
<cma> mzuverink: Yeah, yahoo for me. Same deal.
<l3m> is there a simple howto for changing sysv init scripts to upstart?
<cma> mzuverink: I'm actually going to give evolution a look.  Although I feel a bit dubious.
<Flamekebab> If I'm using Beryl, is it possible to configure a keyboard shortcut for switching between Beryl and Metacity?
<icehammer> help!! i downloaded limewire for linux.. .rpm package..
<JohnRobert> argg!
<icehammer> and used alien to convert it to .deb..
<JohnRobert> Try downloading an ubuntu package
<icehammer> there's no ubuntu package..
<icehammer> after install.. it retirns a syntax error..
<JohnRobert> icehammer:
<JohnRobert> The answer, invariably, is that you should be using gtk-gnutella, which allows you to share files on the limewire, morpheus and a few other networks. You can install it using:
<JohnRobert> sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<JohnRobert> use google.
<JohnRobert> I searched for:
<JohnRobert> ubuntu limewire
<Flamekebab> icehammer, why not use Frostwire?
<JohnRobert> that was the first page.
<darweth> Is Limewire any good?
<icehammer> i'll be able to use all of limewire, morpheus, and others, all in  one??
<JohnRobert> yes.
<valehru> hmm...anyone know where I can get a copy of ncurses?
<icehammer> cool
<icehammer> thanks
<Vilhelms> I can't hibernate with Ubuntu. The screen goes black and I guess everything shuts down properly but the computer stays on with the screen flickering every few seconds :(
<JohnRobert> do as I say and you'll get what you want
<darweth> I've never used Limewire in my life.
<variant> darweth: not really.. occasionaly it's not too bad. the best option is news groups
<savvas> !dlink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dlink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<savvas> !d-link
<darweth> Well, I am on a billion private BT trackers. :x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d-link - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<savvas> bummer
<JohnRobert> Vilhelms: hibernate doesn't work too well on linux...try suspend instead
<valehru> !ncurses
<variant> darweth: or dc++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JohnRobert> !hibernate
<Shaffox> !sexy
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sexy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !ROUTER | savvas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darweth> DC++ seems cool for niche things.
<variant> valehru: actualy, hibernate works perfectly on my laptop while suspend does not work at all
<savvas> anyolol
<Vilhelms> JohnRobert, Doesn't that use up my battery faster than hibernate though? I'm on a laptop
<JohnRobert> Vilhelms: only slightly
<JohnRobert> I am also on a laptop
<Vilhelms> JohnRobert, Alright, thanks :)
<l3m> how can i start sshd in 6.10?
<Vilhelms> JohnRobert, I guess I will do that from now on
<JohnRobert> it turns off all the hardware and just keeps it ticking over
<variant> Lurkan: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Vilhelms> JohnRobert, Ah, I see... whats the difference between Suspend and Hibernate then?
<JohnRobert> hibernate saves the computers memory to the hard disk
<JohnRobert> and then restores it when you turn it back on
<JohnRobert> suspend just turns off screen/hard disk etc
<Vilhelms> Oh I see... cool, I guess I'll just use suspend :)
<valehru> Is there a ncurses deb packaged for ubuntu?  Apt can't find it at all.
<JohnRobert> yeah, just see how long it can be in suspend for...
<JohnRobert> you'll probably get about 24 hours out of suspend
<JohnRobert> depends really on your laptop
<Vilhelms> Well my battery only lasts about half an hour as it is...
<tanascar> Newbie here.. got a missing file (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/net/packet/af_packet.ko), can somewhere tell me where I can download this file manually? Is there a zip file or something of all the modules for that build?
<JohnRobert> heh
<JohnRobert> don't expect too much then
<Zborg> hello :)
<Vilhelms> I need to get my battery replaced though... I'm still in Warranty and can do it. Just the two weeks without it is kind of hard :-\
<JohnRobert> yeah
<JohnRobert> well worth doing then
<Zborg> I have a small problem with one of my ubuntu boxes
<Vilhelms> JohnRobert, Well, thanks for your suggestion :) I will try it and see if my battery dies during the time its suspended heh
<JohnRobert> yeah, give it a go
<Zborg> I used to mount smb shares by using the "connect to server" menu in "shortcuts", and suddenly these mounts don't work anymore
<Vilhelms> Is there a specific channel I should go to ask beryl related questions or should I ask them here?
<IdleOne> Vilhelms, can try #ubuntu-effects or in here also or #beryl
<Vilhelms> IdleOne, Thanks :)
<erUSUL> tanascar: install the last kernel 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic'
<tanascar> erUSUL: problem is my network isnt working, trying to do networking stop/start and it comes up with an error on that file
<risto> hi
<tanascar> it was missing, shoved a file from elsewhere in there, not the right one
<defragmeout> hello
<huXfluX> Does anyone know how can i install the "Console" font for Konsole? PLEASE! Thank you!
<tanascar> Is there a list somewhere that I can search for a specific kernel file and it will tell me what package it is in?
<Zborg> any idea about my shares problem?
<cikas> hello--how i install a printer i mean yhe driver?
<Zborg> tanascar: did you try apt-file ?
<cikas> hello--how i install a printer i mean the driver?
<IdleOne> tanascar, the file is in the kernel package sudo aptitude install linux-image-generic
<erUSUL> tanascar: well how do you plan to get the file then?
<kleinLohmi> hellp
<kleinLohmi> hello
<tanascar> I have another machine
<hbaigu> huXfluX, i don't use konsole, but can't you choose the font that you want in the preferences settings?
<tanascar> booting the machine with live cd, mounting existing file system, then replace file
<erUSUL> tanascar: if you are in a i386 machine dl this http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.17/linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic_2.6.17.1-11.35_i386.deb
<IdleOne> tanascar, then download the linux-image-generic package and intall it to the machine that nees it
<tanascar> k, thanks guys
<Dregin> my sound in edgy is no longer working. I havent installed anything today at all and the sound was working before I loaded audacity.
<kleinLohmi> i have a geforce 2 ti and installed the nvidia-glx-legacy package, then i set driver=nvidia in the xorg.conf, but when i start the x-server, the x-server crashes. can anyone help me?
<pawan> hi
<cikas> how to install printer driver?
<CapRiCoRN^80> wats SILO prompt ?
<pawan> how to connect to internet using ubuntu livecd
<ikonia> silo is a version of lilo for use on sparc
<pawan> how to connect to broadband
<pawan> using ubuntu livecd
<CapRiCoRN^80> silo stands for ?
<ikonia> CapRiCoRN^80: does it matter ?
<chris> kleinLohmi: did you make a backup copy of your xorg.conf?
<pablo> hi, why is it said ubuntu is not completely free?
<kleinLohmi> yes
<CapRiCoRN^80> hmm
<iratik> pablo: for corporations - commercial support is available
<kleinLohmi> the x server is running, but without the nvidia driver
<variant> pablo: because it contains certain closed source firmware for the likes of wireless cards etc
<CapRiCoRN^80> i m trying to install ubuntu on sun blade 150 n reading some posts that y i asked
<ikonia> CapRiCoRN^80: so why do you need to know what it stands for, i've already told you its a version of the lilo boot loader for sparc
<pawan> broadband on livecd
<pawan> how
<ikonia> it goes between the obp and the booting of the kernel
<chris> kleinLohmi: this is probably the easiest method to install the driver, I would try this first, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<variant> pablo: please rephrase your question in a polite way if you expect to get an answer other than google
<kleinLohmi> thank you, im going to try this
<sacater> if anyone is a 1337 with source compiling, can they please join my #sacater channel, i have a few questions to ask
<ikonia> sacater: just ask in a development channel
<pibarnas> What's the best software to copy DVDs on Ubuntu?!
<pablo> variant: ok sorry, how would you do the question?
<pawan> how to play mp3 files in ubuntu
<LinTux> I have been unsuccessful in installing the Nvidia driver for my PCI-E 7300LE, does anyone know of a script that will do this for me?
<variant> pibarnas: depends how you want to copy the, make an avi or make a duplicate dvd?
<pawan> and how to connect it to internet
<Toma-> pibarnas: dvdshrink is a crowd favorite
<erUSUL> !nvidia | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> pawan: go and read the basics on http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<pibarnas> variant duplicate.
<Zborg> any idea about the problem I have with my smb shares?
<chris> pawan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
* defragmeout dances
<variant> pibarnas: as Toma- mentioned, there are free software alternatives to this though
<erUSUL> ubotu tell pawan about mp3 | pawan see priv msg from ubotu
<Toma-> pibarnas: dvdshrink will have a dvd9 format down to a standard dvd
<CapRiCoRN^80> any one there how has installed ubuntu on sun blade 150 ?
<ikonia> yes
<Toma-> variant: like dvdshrink :D (linux version)
<Toma-> ahh "xdvdshrink"
<variant> Toma-: is it gpl/other free licence?
<pablo> variant: apart from the support and the wireless firmware, something else is not free?
<Toma-> gpl
<ikonia> pablo: there is nothing in ubuntu you have to pay for
<pibarnas> Toma- Is it on Multiverse or Universe... I can' get through apt...
<variant> pablo: the free refers to freedom rather than cost.. thats a common miss conception of what Free Software actualy means
<flounders> ikonia: He meant free as in speech.
<l3m> where can i get 2.6.18 for edgy?
<ikonia> l3m you can't
<pablo> variant: sorry i ment open
<variant> l3m: download it from kernel.org (assuming you mean linux) and compile it
<l3m> ikonia debian usually has backported repos....ubuntu doesnt?
<ikonia> l3m: yes, but there is no .18 package
<Toma-> pablo: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Xdvdshrink
<l3m> ikonia ok. not yet or is there a reason for it?
<ikonia> there is no need for it
<l3m> ikonia why not?
<ikonia> why is there a need for it
<l3m> am i missing something?
<pibarnas> Where do I get dvdshrink?
<pawan> how to connect to broadband using ubuntu livecd
<ikonia> don't think your missing anything
<ikonia> pawan: I've told you where to look
<variant> man, this channel stresses me so much sometimes :)
<l3m> ikonia well i have a cluster with requires patches for myrinet and lustre and they are only available for 2.6.12 or ..18
<phyberoptik> stress can be a good thing
<l3m> which
<Toma-> pibarnas: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Xdvdshrink
<ikonia> l3m: you'll have to build your own and break your ubuntu dependency tree
<pibarnas> Toma- Ok, thank you, I'll get it!
<Toma-> np.
<variant> l3m: sounds like you know what your doing then, download the source from kernel.org and compile it your self
<yaman> ikonia: do you know how ndiswrapper work ?
<ikonia> yaman: yes thanks
<ikonia> although I never usei t
<ikonia> it
<Toma-> variant: i had to cut back on helping coz it gets so stressful :)
<l3m> ikonia, variant thanks! i justed wanted to use a official .config as base
<eric__> Is there a way to install from the net?
<variant> !install | eric__
<HymnToLife> eric__, not that I know of
<ubotu> eric__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<variant> eric__: yes there is
<ikonia> Toma-: its not stressfull, there are just too many fools and you can't see anything to them as ubuntu is "super friendly" just becomes tedious saying !nvidia !wifi !beryl and !ati
<HymnToLife> !netinst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netinst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eric__> Awesome, thanks gents
<Toma-> ikonia: i have a nasty habit of helping 10 people at once aswell.
<fabio_> hi all...i have a problem...my ubuntu don't mont the swap partition...how can solve it?
<ikonia> fabio_: swap doesn't get mounted as a file system
<Toma-> ikonia: quickly turns into a google frenzy for non-google artists :)
<defragmeout> anyone going to con?
<yaman> any one have an idea for this error ??!!  when i do this (ndiswrapper -l) it give me  "bcmwl5  invalid driver!" how can i fix this problem the wireless still not working on my computer :@
<erUSUL> fabio_: try sudo swapon -a' and paste the errors you get
<pibarnas> ikonia It can be, but you need special modules from kernel...
<ikonia> yaman: the driver is invalid
<erUSUL> !pastebin > fabio_
<ikonia> pbureau: pardon ?
<ikonia> pibarnas: pardon ?
<Toma-> yaman: are you sure its the correct driver? use lspci to see the exact chipset it uses
<fabio_> fabio@vaio:~$ sudo swapon -a
<fabio_> swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/6bd104ed-7819-41d6-86fd-bbcc941da67a: Argomento non valido
<pibarnas> ikonia sorry, I get confused with ram... :)
<Zborg> forget it, a reboot did the trick
<yaman> mmm lemme try
<Toma-> yaman: ps. dont paste in here
<yaman> i didn't paste !!
<Toma-> i know :D
<Toma-> just preping for a lspci paste
<fabio_> erUSUL: i have this error:
<fabio_> swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/6bd104ed-7819-41d6-86fd-bbcc941da67a: Argomento non valido
<CapRiCoRN^80> any one there how has installed ubuntu on sun blade 150 ?
<yaman> lol it's only one line
<ikonia> CapRiCoRN^80: yes
<fabio_> "Argoment not valid"
<cypherdelic> Hello, does anybody knows, how to encrypt root-filesystem for edgy 6.10 after server installation?
<CapRiCoRN^80> nice to hear from u
<eric__> Is the slow IPv6 DNS problem solved in Fawn?
<yaman> how can i show u the result then  ??
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ikonia> eric__: its still beta
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Toma-> yaman: ^^^
<erUSUL> fabio_: and does that partition exist on your machine? can you post de /etc/fstab ?
<deb_user> hey...is there anyway to rollback an update?
<CapRiCoRN^80> ikonia: after boot cdrom it welcome me n do some processing but give me illegal error
<deb_user> i get choppy graphics after an update
<CapRiCoRN^80> wat should i do ?
<ikonia> CapRiCoRN^80: depends on the error
<fabio_> erSUL: yes...it exist....maybe is changed the uuid?
<yaman> :^)
<ikonia> fabio_: check it with blkid
<erUSUL> fabio_: post the fstab please
<CapRiCoRN^80> ikonia: its illegal instruction error
<Toma-> deb_user: you can hope that your /var/cache/apt directory didnt get cleaned, and install the old .deb file
<yaman> toma: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5727/plain/
<n0dl> do we have any c++ coders in here?
<fabio_> uhm...uuid isn't changed but...
<fabio_> /dev/hda4: UUID="6bd104ed-7819-41d6-86fd-bbcc941da67a" TYPE="swsuspend"
<ikonia> CapRiCoRN^80: well, you either need to be more specific or its a generic issue with your media
<ikonia> n0dl: just ask the question
<fabio_> swsuspended? firt i have try to suspend my notebook....but it's don't restart...
<CapRiCoRN^80> ikonia: didnt get u
<deb_user> toma-: i've got /var/cache/apt/archive, with a whole slew of .deb files in it
<fabio_> and i have shut down it brutally :)
<Dave> sorry about the lack of knowledge of names of stuff.  but can two hard drives run off one cable to the motherboard?
<ikonia> CapRiCoRN^80: whats the exact error - at what point do you get it, what is the result of getting it
<Toma-> deb_user: well, start rolling back :)
<deb_user> toma-: how do I know which ones to choose?
<CapRiCoRN^80> its do loading intial ramdisk and then illegal instruction n ok prompt
<yaman> Toma: do you know where i can get driver for this ?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5727/plain/
<Toma-> deb_user: find the biggest number of a package, -1, then install it?
<erUSUL> fabio_: mine are of the form "UUID=bfd5e177-9651-4777-85db-46e9fa6c8d21 none swap sw 0 0" i do not recognize that fstab line...
<Toma-> yaman: plz wait.
<ikonia> yaman: hmmm mare you sure you have the sparc version ?
<yaman> Toma: ok sorry
<loca|host> anyone know a web based free port scanner ? i would like to scan my router IP from outside to check for open ports
<ikonia> nmap
<VrilutZa> need help
<ikonia> ask then
<yaman> ikonia: i don't know i am new linux user
<VrilutZa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5731/
<yaman> :(
<fabio_> erUSUL: in fstab there is that line!
<ikonia> yaman: you don't know what ?
<loca|host> ikonia, web based ?
<ikonia> loca|host: oooh right, no idea, just get someone on the net to nmap you
<CapRiCoRN^80> after booting i get the boot: prompt and i hit Enter and it do some processing and then do Loading initial ramdisk (some calculation in bracket) after that i get illegal instruction error and it give me ok prompt
<deb_user> toma-: i've sorted the packages by date
<Toma-> deb_user: thatll work too
<deb_user> and installing all the ones that occured on the date of my latest update
<pbureau> ikonia, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=web+port+scanner&btnG=Google+Search
<ikonia> CapRiCoRN^80: are you sure you have the sparc cd
<CapRiCoRN^80> ikonia: after booting i get the boot: prompt and i hit Enter and it do some processing and then do Loading initial ramdisk (some calculation in bracket) after that i get illegal instruction error and it give me ok prompt
<CapRiCoRN^80> yes
<Toma-> deb_user: id install the ones from BEFORE things got bad
<ikonia> pbureau: why are you showing me that
<soundray> loca|host: http://www.heise.de/security/dienste/portscan/test/go.shtml?scanart=2 -- if you don't mind the German
<VrilutZa> pls need help
<ikonia> CapRiCoRN^80: have you searched the forum
<pbureau> opps sorry ikonia
<CapRiCoRN^80> ikonia: i got this cd titile ubuntu-6.06.1-server-sparc
<CapRiCoRN^80> yes i did
<pbureau> loca|host, check this for web based http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=web+port+scanner&btnG=Google+Search
<Toma-> yaman: whats the error from ndiswrapper again?
<CapRiCoRN^80> n got some results like edit file /etc/silo etc
<CapRiCoRN^80> but i m not getting it
<yaman> ikonia: i don't know how to get the bcmwl5  invalid driver!
<ikonia> CapRiCoRN^80: bottom line is - something in that ramdisk or kernel is stopping it booting
<erUSUL> fabio_: then make sure that the partition it points it is of type swap with 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/xxx'
<yaman> sorry wrong :P
<yaman> toma: bcmwl5  invalid driver!
<deb_user> toma-: on all of them it says same version already installed
<sdilimot> hello!
<CapRiCoRN^80> ikonia: wat should i do
<phyberoptik> yaman: ndiswrapper + windows driver for your card
<ikonia> CapRiCoRN^80: log a bug
<Toma-> ok yaman i found you something... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<CapRiCoRN^80> ikonia: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359592
<yaman> phyberoptik: yeah mr thats what i did i think i still have problem some where so i can't use it
<VrilutZa> hello I need help
<yaman> ok toma i ll try thanx
<Toma-> deb_user: yeh, youll have to install the ones from before the date that you installed the bad packages...
<fabio_> erUSUL: the output is: Il disco /dev/hda4 non contiene una tabella delle partizioni valida....traslate "/dev/hda4 don't have a valid table partition "
<deb_user> they aren't there
<phyberoptik> ah, i've seen alot of people try and use some weird driver files
<ikonia> CapRiCoRN^80: what do you want me to do with that
<CapRiCoRN^80> ikonia: can u check above thread
<Toma-> deb_user: well thats going to be hard.
<deb_user> great...
<Toma-> :/
<Toma-> deb_user: what the real problem?
<VrilutZa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5731/
<VrilutZa> how to resolv this?
<VrilutZa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5731/
<deb_user> toma-: the real problem is the ati drivers were broken for ever
<CapRiCoRN^80> in this thread there is some thing about /boot/silo.conf gile
<CapRiCoRN^80> i dont know where this file is
<deb_user> toma-: so I froze them out so they wouldn't update, from the last version that worked
<ikonia> that file is on the cd - you can't edit it as silo is read only on the cdrom
<deb_user> now I'm sure that's coming back to haunt me
<Toma-> do you remember the working version?
<CapRiCoRN^80> then y its mentioned in the specific thread
<erUSUL> fabio_: 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<deb_user> toma-: the working version of the ati drivers?
<pbureau> yaman what card you have bcm????
<Toma-> yeh
<deb_user> toma-: right now I'm running 8.24.8-1
<ikonia> your missreading it
<bard> hey
<deb_user> fglrx-control
<ikonia> you need to edit the boot properties
<CapRiCoRN^80> ikonia: i m just searching a way to install it on my sun blade 150
<Toma-> deb_user: and theyre broken... whats the working version number?
<nikitis> Has anyone been able to get CS Source to work with wine?  I can get it to run, but when joining a game it freezes at sending client info.  I went to #winehq and they said it was a ubuntu issue.  Cause it works with all other distros
<CapRiCoRN^80> i got only one ram as i have read some threads that if u have 2 rams u should remove 1 etc
<deb_user> toma-: later versions caused major problems on reboot and shut down
<bard> i have a  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  wificard ubuntu upgraded my kernel but didnt use bcm43xx-fwcutter to get the firmware
<Toma-> ahh so thats the working version?
<deb_user> Have no idea if they fixed it yet or not
<yaman> pbureau: its wifi card for a asus laptop a6r  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<bard> what do i need to do to get bcm43xx-fxcutter to install the fireware
<tanascar> Is there a command line utility to extract files manually from a .deb package? My dpkg is messed...
<deb_user> toma-: don't know, they kept upgrading it, but it never fixed the problem, so I locked it out with the version that worked
<deb_user> toma-: now I'm starting to run into compatibility problems
<pbureau> yaman, come to #ubuntu-wifi I can help you.
<bard> i want my wifi working again :)
<Toma-> dang.
<nikitis> Anybody?
<unop> tanascar,  if dpkg is "messed" reinstall dpkg then :)
<deb_user> toma-: yeah...
<ikonia> nikitis: anybody what ?
<nikitis> Has anyone been able to get CS Source to work with wine?  I can get it to run, but when joining a game it freezes at sending client info.  I went to #winehq and they said it was a ubuntu issue.  Cause it works with all other distros
<tanascar> unop: No internet, no apt-get, etc..
<unop> tanascar,  the command to extract a .deb however is - ar -x file.deb
<ikonia> nikitis: you'll get a better response from #wine and #winehq
<erUSUL> fabio_: 'sudo swapon /dev/hda4'
<tanascar> unop: Thanks :)
<nikitis> ikonia, just said that they sent me to you
<ikonia> nikitis: are you using wine from the ubuntu repo or from the wine web site ?
<nikitis> ubuntu
<CapRiCoRN^80> ikonia: wat u say ?
<Toma-> nikitis: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3731
<fabio_> fabio@vaio:~$ sudo swapon /dev/hda4
<fabio_>  swapon: /dev/hda4: Argoment not valid
<ikonia> CapRiCoRN^80: what I say  ???? I didn't say anyting to you
<Toma-> deb_user: so youre still using the working ati driver? and its locked?
<deb_user> toma-: yeah, i could unlock it...
<deb_user> toma-: i'm wondering if I should upgrade to edgy...though I had wanted to stay with dapper because its the "long term stable"
<CapRiCoRN^80> ikonia: any advice etc ?
<GreyGhost> deb_user ,u got any good reason to upgrade?
<ikonia> CapRiCoRN^80: try the boot parameters suggested in the thread ?
<variant> fabio_: is that a valid swap partition?
<deb_user> greyghost: yeah, my graphics are all choppy now after an update
<Toma-> deb_user: dapper has all the same versions as edgy, afaik
<deb_user> greyghost: and I'm sure its related to the broken fglrx-control with an ati graphics card in dapper
<GreyGhost>  deb_user ,tried reinstalling ur graphics drivers?
<deb_user> greyghost: that's the problem...
<fabio_> variant...i think that the problem is suspend....first i have suspend my notebook...but i don't restart....e i shutdown it brutally...
<deb_user> greyghost: the latest updates are broken with my ati card
<Al> Hi guys, currently I have win installed and i have a second partition (D:) - wanna put ubuntu on D , but don't wanna loose the files from D and I wanna accesses them (the files), any ideas ?
<deb_user> just check out the bug report page
<deb_user> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bugs
<ikonia> al you can't put ubuntu on D without formating it
<fabio_> variant: the blkid output is /dev/hda4: UUID="6bd104ed-7819-41d6-86fd-bbcc941da67a" TYPE="swsuspend"
<ShiFTKey> hey
<erUSUL> fabio_: something is wrong with that partition i do no know what...
<ShiFTKey> i just updated my nvidia driver from the software update
<deb_user> a HUGE list of stuff with pretty much the same problems I've been having with the latest driver
<GreyGhost> deb_user ,i havent really used dapper for long ... but i''ve heard that edgy has upgrade bugs ...
<ShiFTKey> and now my x is broke
<fabio_> why is "swsuspend"?
<variant> fabio_: sorry, I dont know what the problem is. could be that the partition needs to be reset (mkswap) every time you come back from a suspend.. you can automate that if it is indeed the problem
<cjsoftuk> What does the following error mean:
<cjsoftuk> emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<fabio_> variant: mkswap /dev/hda4?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos-]  by ChanServ
<variant> fabio_: if thats your swap partition
<angel> hey
<Toma-> deb_user: when it comes to ati, im at a loss.
<angel> ik heb een vraagje
<Al> Ikonia: Can you somehow devide a partition without loosing its files ?
<ikonia> Al no
* mode/#ubuntu [-b GodFather!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos-
<Al> ... oh ... great :(
<Toma-> deb_user: all i can really suggest it running the absolute latest drivers from ati.
<ikonia> al you'll need to strink it - and create a new one at best
<variant> angel: this is an english speaking channel only
<unop> !gparted | Al
<ubotu> Al: gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<deb_user> toma-: i'm looking through the bug reports now to see if its been fixed
<deb_user> toma-: thanks for your help though
<cjsoftuk> Anyone have any ideas on why emerald says Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0" at me?
<Al> ubotu: how does that help?
<Toma-> deb_user: good idea. also, if you can throw them anymore info, it will be worth it in the long run
<ikonia> cjsoftuk: join #ubuntu-effects
<Toma-> deb_user: no probs. wish i could have done more
<cjsoftuk> ok
<cjsoftuk> thx ikonia
<CheshireViking> Al, can you copy the contents of "D" to a new directory on "C", then repartition "D" into an Ubuntu partition and a 2nd empty partition that you can format as FAT32 and have access to in both Win & Ubuntu, then install Ubuntu onto the new partition and copy the original data back to the new "D"?
<tanascar> easy question here...  when I do a command like ar --help.. how do I keep if from scrolling off the screen.. tried to do -less but it acts all weird and doesn't let me scroll up
<deb_user> toma-: guess i'll just have to upgrade and see if its fixed...
<ikonia> tanascar: pipe it through "more"
<therapy> angel:  voor vragen in het nederlands : #ubuntu-nl
<Toma-> deb_user: you could test install on an extra partition?
<unop> Al, ubotu is a bot .. :) and ubotu was suggesting you use gparted to divide a partition up without losing files
<nikitis> Toma-, omg thanks.  That site let me to find out that it doesn't like alsa.  Fixed my problem
<tanascar> weird.. worked on that one.. but sometime doesn't.. thanks though
<deb_user> toma-: nah, I can always roll it back if I have to
<Toma-> nikitis: no probs
<fabio_> variant: i have do mkswap...change uuid in fstab...and swapon...now it works. thank you!
<Toma-> deb_user: okie dokie :>
<fabio_> variant: but why my suspend don't works?
<Al> unop: realized that ... didn't know about that :(
<Al> hahaha
<Dave> can someone please tell me which connection on the ribbon cable is the slave and master? is the one on the very end the master?
<unop> Al, the ubuntu live CD has gparted which'll work on windows volumes
<ikonia> dave thats not ubuntu
<unop> al :)
<poningru> Dave: yes
<Dave> ikonia: i know, but i am doing it so i can install ubuntu
<poningru> Dave: but make sure its on cable select
<Al> So I will have to copy the files on something else and then format D... Or are there any other suggestions  ?
<ikonia> ughhh I'm fed up of the weak questions in this channel
<ikonia> either its ubuntu support
<unop> Dave, that depends on the jumper configuration on the drives actually
<Dave> poningru: can i connect two hard drives to one ribbon cable?
<ikonia> or its not and its a free for all including basic pc maintenence
<poningru> Dave: yes
<Toma-> ikonia: how can i effectivly debug a window manager? :)
<bauer77> what is a weak question?
<Al> Can this programm shrink my partitioin without deleting anything ?
<Dave> ok, i will try that out.
<Al> I thought the answer was no ... :(
<ikonia> Toma-: that would be interesting
<poningru> Al: back it up, no guarantees
<unop> Al, errm, it probably will if there is enough space to contain the files
<Toma-> ikonia: xnest,valgrind+gdb :O
<Toma-> ;)
<Al> confused :S
<ikonia> Toma-: are you genuinly doing that ?
<Toma-> yeh
<Toma-> debugging e17 :>
<poningru> alenax: are you talking about ntfs?
<Al> I suppose I back up anyways ... it s a little bit to dangerous to loose all the music :D
<CheshireViking> Al, I've used it to do that twice, first time it worked ok, second time, some files got corrupted, just make sure you've got a working backup before you do anything
<ikonia> Toma-: very interesting
<alenax> i am just not talking poningru
<alenax> :p
<unop> Al, gparted can only shrink a partiton down by shaving off the free space in that partition but no more
<poningru> alenax: sorry :)
<Al> can you make unop shut up ? ... hahaha
<fabio_> guys...when i suspend my notebook...no problem...but when i press a button to restart my pc...the leds turn on...but the screen is black! why?
<unop> I think i will actually
<Al> Chesire Viking:Ok ... I'll try ... a little scared :S
<ikonia> al depends if you can grasp these simple concepts without being told it 4 or 5 times
<Kresjah> Hey! I've been trying to get my gfx card runnin GL on my Feisty for weeks now. I am using an Ati Mobility M1 (Mach64). After several attempts using different methods, I am currently at what seems to be my last alternative, building DRM and MESA myself. Following this guide ( http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Building ) I've no come to the point where I have to make changes to and compile a modified kernel (section 1.7 of said guide)... howev
<Toma-> Kresjah: feisty means no help from here
<Toma-> try #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> Kresjah: why are you bothering with all that - fesity is still alpha - next week changes could break all your effort
<Kresjah> Ok. Thanks
<Al> Look, I'm speakin a foreign languge and try to understand you, sorry for that... 2.: I just wanna know, wheather this programm will delete those fiiles or just make new partitions out ot the free space ... :(
<alenax> no problem poningru :))
<ikonia> al I've told you 2 times myself  you are best to create a new partition along side your existing one
<ikonia> al shrinking partitions can be dangerous
<Kresjah> ikonia: Because I (unfortunately) didn't listen when a linux friend of mine recommended to run feisty
<ikonia> Kresjah: so install edgy for example
<Kresjah> But nevertheless, this same problem has existed all the way since Dapper or something
<ikonia> Kresjah: rather than persist with an alpha product
<Al> all right, thx ... get back to you later ... see ya
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  anyone with pulseaudio problems on Feisty?
<Kresjah> Too bad I didn't bring my Edgy cd... gotta redownload it then
<tarin> hello everyone
<ikonia> Q-FUNK: probably - fesity is alpha -
<Q-FUNK> ikonia: it's already in freeze.
<ikonia> Q-FUNK: still in alpha
<variant> Q-FUNK: #ubuntu+1
<Toma-> Q-FUNK: doesnt mean its supported yet
<TAGBEdotCOM> wow
<Kresjah> So, will ya help me if I get my Edgy back then? :p
<TAGBEdotCOM> my distro is populair
<ikonia> yes
<TAGBEdotCOM> look how many people
<ikonia> TAGBEdotCOM: "you" distro ?
<bauer77> Is anyone having an issue withe Terminal server client, it works for me very irratically
<Kresjah> Very well... gotta scour this house for a writable CD
<tarin> so i need some advice
<ikonia> tarin: just ask the question
<Q-FUNK> Toma-: I wasn't asking abotu that either.
<tarin> i booted ubuntu from the disk on my old dust pc thats about 3 yrs old now and it worked fine
<tarin> i then booted it on my new awesome pc and it dosent worlk
<tarin> it stops at the splash and glitches
<Toma-> tarin: i installed it flawlessly on a 266mhz 64mb pentium :>
<iratik> what is sit0 the network interface ?
<iratik> ah... the wifi ?
<Q-FUNK> variant: that was the droid I was looking for.  thanks
<Skew-> is a 3 year old PC old?
<tarin> yeah, so i dont understand why this is happening
<variant> qsloqs: what?
<phyberoptik> as a joke, i managed to get windows xp installed on a 350mhz p2 with 32mb of ram
<ikonia> tarin: probably your video card is very new
<tarin> 'is that an issue
<ikonia> tarin: it can be
<phyberoptik> slower than death, installed linux (cli only) and proved the superiority of linux vs windows
<Toma-> phyberoptik: and it ran?!
<phyberoptik> it ran!
<phyberoptik> it was nuts
<ikonia> phyberoptik: probes nothing
<ikonia> proves
<phyberoptik> i could even play red alert ;)
<tarin> how would i get around this problem
<Toma-> phyberoptik: should have pumped out soem fluxbox on it :>
<phyberoptik> hehe
<ikonia> tarin: what video card do you have ?
<tarin> x800
<phyberoptik> i tell ya, ubuntu works great on acer notebooks, i've loaded it on 4 so far, works awesome
<huXfluX> DOES anyone know where the location "fonts:/" is located specificaly on the hard drive ?
<tarin> radeon X800, 3Ghc cpu 1g ram, etc etc
<royel> Hello Gnome, anyone know anything about the gnome-look.org website, has been unavailable to me for over a day now
<ikonia> royel: this is ubuntu - not gnome
<dtrump> sup?
<royel> ikonia: lol, oops :)
<tarin> Does the X800 have issues?
<ikonia> tarin: with things like dri - yes
<tarin> dri?
<ikonia> tarin: simple answer "yes it can"
<tarin> ah
<tarin> what can i do to overcome these issues?
<ikonia> !ati >tarin
<Toma-> good luck all
<huXfluX> DOES anyone know where the location "fonts:/" is located specificaly on the hard drive ?
<rambo3> in some shared folder
<gnomefreak> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<rambo3>  . /usr/share/fonts maby
<gnomefreak> go to that link it will tell you
<tarin> are there drivers i need to install? updates I need to download? what will work on my setup?
<TAGBEdotCOM> j help
<bauer77> never mind I resolved my Terminal server client problem
<ycmarvin> I tried to update synaptic package manager and I wasn't able to download all repositories..is this normal in update
<bauer77> I was unaware that I had to select RPDv5 and not RDP
<rylan> hey all
<TimRainey> Hello, I have been using windows for like 10 years now. I have hosted my webstuff on CentOS. I am moving to a new server which could be running Ubuntu, and I don't want to pay for Cpanel. So my question is, is there a way for me to get to the GUI from my windows machine to a server downtown?
<Dave> poningru: i just read that cable select are not standard on most pcs. i am just using the standard ones which came with my pc, does this mean i have to buy some?  all i want to do is have two hard drives, one with windows and the other ubuntu installed.
<tarin> so ubuntu doesn't work with an ati card
<eric__> TimRainey, do your servers have shell access?
<poningru> !ati | tarin
<TimRainey> Yes
<ubotu> tarin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mjr> it actually works nicely with out-of-the-box free 3d on ati radeon <=x850; for newer ones, it may not be so straightforward
<eric__> TimRainey, most servers do not have a GUI
<AdamBerg> how can i get beryl to work?
<rambo3> !putty
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<mjr> oh wait, if the bug hasn't been fixed, you might need to change Driver "ati" to Driver "radeon" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf on some of those that basically work. Which is a shame.
<rylan> ok, here is the last attempt for day three on getting my MFing sound to work. anyone have any sort of expertise on this?
<poningru> Dave: no I think by 'standard' it means default
<tarin> "!ati | tarin" <--- i dont know what that means, but thank you.
<TimRainey> This server can be setup how ever I want it to be setup. So if there was some way to access the GUI, where I feel more safe as I do not know the command line very well, I would rather do it that way.
<poningru> Dave: but it would still be wrong
<eric__> TimRainey, I think you'll need it to have a VNC server, and then have a VNC client wherever you're accessing from
<poningru> !dualboot | Dave
<ubotu> Dave: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<TimRainey> Okay, I will look into that, thank you very much.
<eric__> TimRainey, no problem. :)
<Dave> poningru:how do you know if you have cable select on it?
<rylan> alright, so i am trying to get my sound to work. im really new at linux, all the easy stuff has been tried. can someone help me?
<rylan> anyone?
<Ramunas> when I do "sudo modprobe nvidia" i get "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia"
<giovi> i
<eric__> rylan, linux is really particular about drivers - most of the time linux freaks only allow free drivers in the repositories
<Ramunas> any ideas of what can be causing this?
<_joey> is anyone using usb wifi on linux box?
<giovi> hy
<eric__> rylan, you may want to look for a proprietary driver
<ycmarvin> I tried to update synaptic package manager and I wasn't able to download all repositories..is this normal in update
<stephen> a) Extract bcm43xx-fwcutter-006.tar into your home directory
<stephen> b) cd bcm43xx-fwcutter-006
<stephen> c) sudo make
<stephen> d) sudo make install
<stephen> e) sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter /home/bcm43xx-fwcutter-006/BCMWL5.SYS
<stephen> f) sudo make installfw
<stephen> i need help with step c
<stephen> when i do sudo make
<rylan> eric__,  ok, how do i go about doing that
<eric__> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stephen> it just siad no specified target
<pbureau> hello stephen  come to #ubuntu-wifi :)
<eric__> rylan, depends on what soundcard you have - try running "lspci" on the command line
<poningru> Dave: a) how old is your computer? b) did you make sure to check the hard drive jumpers?
<stephen> k
<poningru> !build essential | stephen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build essential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> stephen,  go into directory first
<bauer77> ls
<poningru> !buildessential | stephen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> gaah
<rylan> eric__,  done that one a bunch of times,
<eric__> !build-essential | stephen
<ubotu> stephen: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<stephen> k
<rylan> eric__,  the question is, with that information where do i go looking
<AdamBerg> Has anyone here successfully installed Beryl onto Ubuntu?
<eric__> rylan, on the manufacturer's website
<eric__> AdamBerg, try #ubuntu-effects
<AdamBerg> thanks
<stephen> k
<rylan> eric__,  now there is where the problem may be, origional manufacturer is a chinese company, you see i am in china.
<eric__> rylan, does their website list an official linux driver?
<rylan> eric__,  on top of that, chinese is tricky as hell to read. ill try to see if i can find one
<eric__> rylan, google language tools might also be of use - http://www.google.com/language_tools
<ycmarvin> I tried to update synaptic package manager and I wasn't able to download all repositories..is this normal in update
<Dave> poningru: a) it is around 4 years old but i have updated a lot of the hardware.  it is p4 2.66ghz with 1gb ram. b) yes.  i am gonna give it another go now to see what happens.  when i go to the install of ubuntu will i be able to select a hard drive to install it on? (apposed to a partition)
<eric__> rylan, or Altavista's babelfish, which I don't have the link to
<eric__> ycmarvin, have you modified your repository list?
<rylan> eric__,  i may be new at linux, but i am hardly new to computers :P
<niyi> can someone please tell me why every time i answer Y to a terminal question it aborts
<poningru> Dave: yes
<AMD> hey can any one help
<eric__> rylan, sorry - I have to assume the worst.  ;D
<AMD> i cant run sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<eric__> !specific
<bronze> niyi: personal animosity maybe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specific - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niyi> Do you want to continue [Y/n]  Y
<poningru> Dave: just make sure to choose the right hard-drive
<niyi> abort
<rylan> eric__,  i suppose you must. and you should
<poningru> Dave: when it asks for it
<Dave> poningru: thanks i will be able to tell from the space available i hope, might be back depending on how it goes lol.
<eric__> rylan, it's something that severely frustrated me when I first moved to linux, so I can only do my best to improve on it
<bronze> niyi: for what app?
<poningru> Dave: if you are using the live cd you can start xchat
<poningru> Dave: what cd are you using?
<niyi> beta nvidia drivers
<sexie> hey guys :D
<niyi> ut it happens on other stuff as well bronze
<Dave> poningru: just the live one.  i will pop it open when i boot in 5 minutes.
<AMD> hey :-)
<sexie> Does Ubuntu have transparency in windows (not MS windows)
<rylan> eric__,  no dice captain. no drivers for sound on the asus website.
<poningru> !beryl | sexie
<ubotu> sexie: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xypruso> modem not working what should i do
<AMD> sexiE yessss
<sexie> :D
<AMD> cant any one help me i cant run sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<poningru> sexie: basic answer yes... but you have install couple of software and make sure you have hardware accelerated 3d graphics
<cryptom> Hi all, I dont manage to get "dpkg-reconfigure locales" to generate locales for ISO-8859-1 (I managed to get de_CH locales but with UTF-8 by installing language-support-de). How do I get away from UTF-8?
<therapy> xypruso:  make it work ;-)
<rylan> eric__, any way else?
<eric__> rylan, ndiswrapper I think allows you to use Windows drivers in Linux - but I'm not familiar with it
<Trist_an> I'd like to have more round buttons under KDE. Now my GAIM looks like this : http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/7996/screenshot1yd8.png I'd like that the button "Disponible" for example to be more round and with a gray gradient
<sexie> I'm designing a site and want transparencies.
<Trist_an> I'm running under KDE
<rylan> eric__, is that likely to work?
<sexie> Thoout MS would sue me :P
<sexie> thought*
<xypruso> modem looks like connected but on what port i dont know
<eric__> rylan, I'm not sure - but that's what it is aimed for, making drivers from windows work in linux
<rylan> hmmm,
<eric__> rylan, it's worth a shot, if you can Google up a tutorial on how to use it
<AMD> ~$ sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<AMD> sudo: aticonfig: command not found
<rylan> i might have to do that another day
<AMD> hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllppppppppppppppppp
<bronze> no
<bronze> :-)
<AMD> yessss :D
<bronze> heh
<sexie> Take a look here, http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/7199/firemonochrometocolor01xt2.png  The transparent window border wont attract any trademark stuff na?
<fabio_> please....anyone can help me with suspend?
<AMD> you dont even know whats wrong with it
<rylan> eric__, any chance you could tell me a command to scan the system incase i buggered something up on the install. like a check for missing files?
<VrilutZa> who is a stable for ubuntu desktop  to recompile
<VrilutZa> ?
<rylan> eric__, namely the important ones?
<eric__> rylan, I wish I knew - I'm looking for a similar command.
<eric__> rylan, one that I do run from time to time is "aptitude upgrade"
<rylan> eric__, well if you find one let me know
<rylan> eric__, what does that do?
<eric__> rylan, it resolves all dependencies, and makes sure you have all the latest versions of everything
<eric__> rylan, there might be a different parameter, I don't remember, that just runs checks
<eric__> rylan, check-dependencies or something silly like that
<rylan> well, if it checks and downloads that good enough for me
<blazemonger> my toolbar is frozen
<phyberoptik> <3 ubuntu as audio system
<eric__> phyberoptik, I've had a few problems with multiple sounds playing at once... :/
<xypruso> i am chatting via gaim on ubuntu 6.06 lts
<blazemonger> phyberoptik:yh ubuntu is great for multimedia
<rylan> eric__, what is the command?
<eric__> rylan, "aptitude upgrade"
<rylan> eric__, i suppose it couldnt hurt to try
<mattfletcher> since upgrading to edgy my swap space isn't working
<blazemonger> if only i can get ubuntu to not freeze on certain programs
<rylan> eric__,just type aptitude upgrade in terminal?
<phyberoptik> i run some insane sound hardware in my machines hehe
<phyberoptik> multiple sounds works fine for me
<rylan> eric__,no dice again.
<eric__> rylan, you probably want to add "sudo" to the beginning of it
<rambo3> and update before that
<rylan> eric__,oh well. it was worth a shot.
<mattfletcher> anyone else had problems with their swap partition since an edgy upgrade?
<Ramunas> mattfletcher: not me
<rylan> eric__,there was one guy who knew what to do to fix my sound, but he isnt online now.
<eric__> rylan, try rambo3's advice - "sudo aptitude update" and then "sudo aptitude upgrade"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos-]  by apokryphos-
<phyberoptik> my swap doesnt load, doesnt hurt me any tho
<rambo3> mattfletcher, what is is mounted as can you see it in fdisk -l
<rambo3> sudo fdisk -l
<fabio_> please....anyone can help me with suspend?
<geem> <<<<<<<<beginner
<rylan> eric__, well still no sound, and its nearly midnight with my girlfriend waiting in bed for me. as fun as this is, that is better. have a good night :D
<slippyr4> hi all, n00b to ubuntu. have installed 6.06.1 LTS. What package will i find kernel headers in (not source, don't want source)
<geem> 20,000 hrs + on microshit
<leo> how do I reconfigure xorg? I want to switch from vesa to i810 driver. dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server?
<geem> i saw that
<phyberoptik> geem: ouch, i havent used windows for like 3 years
<phyberoptik> as a desktop anyway
<rambo3> !fixres > leo
<geem> well as i just told he guys in apache i am new to this net and them and here helped me getting my server up
<mattfletcher> rambo3 http://www.pastebin.ca/355564
<geem> so i thought i'd stay and lern and try to help
<geem> the headers i saw
<geem> but forgot
<phyberoptik> geem: linux is great, depending on what you do, i Dj, and damn does it work great for that :)
<geem> i own a pc store in san antonio
<rambo3> mattfletcher, how do you know that it is not working
<phyberoptik> geem: nice, i own very large speakers lol
<geem> kewl
<geem> i got osome nice stuff too
<geem> :)
<xypruso> anyone here for modem
<VrilutZa> who is the latest stable version of the ubuntu desktop?
<mattfletcher> rambo3: top gives: Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   160372k cached
<LjL> !edgy | VrilutZa
<blazemonger> for some odd reason ubuntu runs very sluggish compared to debian
<tarin> so i looked around and i found out that i need drivers for my radeon X800 in order to run ubuntu. all i'm finding though is "r300_dri.so" and I have no idea what to do with it.
<ubotu> VrilutZa: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<mattfletcher> rambo3: plus i spotted some errors as it booted
<blazemonger> i dont see why ubuntu would be slugggish
<tarin> bear with me guys
<royel> !dapper | VrilutZa
<ubotu> VrilutZa: dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<rambo3> mattfletcher, that doesn't mean that it is not working
<mzuverink> can anyone point me to a simple setup how to on setting up a mailserver?
<rambo3> mattfletcher, what errors on boot
<geem> i loaded ubuntu on two machines well i wound up locking myself out of the first one, when i was trying to get apache configured
<xypruso> modemmmmmmmmm
<mzuverink> I am overwhelmed by all I find
<VrilutZa> it's posibil to download source to recompile?
<xtknight> VrilutZa: yes
<LjL> VrilutZa: download source for what to recompile what?
<VrilutZa> kernel
<LjL> !kernel > VrilutZa    (VrilutZa, see the private message from Ubotu)
<royel> mzuverink: try howtoforge.org
<xtknight> absolutely, common process
<blazemonger> is there a way to speed up ubuntu?
<VrilutZa> oki thanks I love ubuntu
<VrilutZa> :)
<mzuverink> royel, thanks will do that
<mattfletcher> rambo3: well the machine was busy and it used all 512M of real RAM, then promptly hung, the load average went to 20+. where can i find logs of the boot errors?
<AdamBerg> is there a channel i could get support with wine help?
<geem> i am getting lots of work out of ubuntu thats for sure
<geem> #AAA
<rambo3> mattfletcher, machine wont work directly  on HD . it saves pages in VM and whem needed for work puts them back in MEM
<geem> jk
<xtknight> lol
<rambo3> mattfletcher, anyway if you think its not working use " sudo mkswap /dev/??? && sudo swapon /dev/???  ". but i dont think thats the problem
<mattfletcher> rambo3: the swap is not working. i am sure of it. dmesg | gre pswap gives Unable to find swap-space signature
<mattfletcher> rambo3: cat /proc/swaps gives nothing
<kenthomson> Help! Help! My house is one fire!...though you can't send fire-extinguishers through TCP/IP....ok, its not that serious, may i ask a question?
<mattfletcher> rambo3: sudo swapon -a gives "swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/2e9a7cac-e30e-446c-a337-14f29b69e4f9: Invalid argument"
<fabio_> please....anyone can help me with suspend?
<blazemonger> like what background tasks could take up so much processing time in ubuntu
<koregaonpark> Is it possible to play .flv files on Ubuntu?
<koregaonpark> I've downloaded a bunch, and I want to watch them.
<eric__> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<blazemonger> er4z0r:ipv6 isp rob what'staking up thep rocessing?
<mattfletcher> rambo3: the mkswap, swapon solved it, thanks
<rambo3> mattfletcher, that looks wierd
<xtknight> koregaonpark: where did you get flv files?
<rambo3> mattfletcher, ok then
<xtknight> koregaonpark: probably off a flash site right?  couldn't you just use their player for flv?
<blazemonger> i have ipv6 enabled on my debian box and it's not sluggish
<koregaonpark> xtknight, off YouTube.
<xtknight> koregaonpark: ahh so youtube saves flv file?
<xtknight> koregaonpark: i think flv uses vp6 codec.  mplayer should be able to handle it
<xtknight> koregaonpark: or mplayer svn perhaps
<koregaonpark>  xtknight, I've saved them on my computer and wanna play them back. Yeah, VideoDownloader downloads YouTube vids as .flvs.
<koregaonpark> xtknight, I'll give Mplayer a try.
<koregaonpark> xtknight, amazingly VLC can't play them! I was really surprised.
<blazemonger> ubuntu is on a good start but just not therre yet
<apollo2011> How do I put a program in the system startup so that it will execute with root privileges?
<variant> koregaonpark: there is a extension to firefox that gets avi's
<koregaonpark> blazemonger, i think it's "there", unlike Vista, which is nowhere....
<kenthomson> I need a widescreen 1440x900 (16:10), GFXBOOT THEME. I can't find it anywhere on the internet, can someone point me to a source?
<xtknight> koregaonpark: what do you mean by vista is nowhere?
<koregaonpark> variant, I still have all these .flvs that I don't wanna convert.
<koregaonpark> xtknight, the DRM... it's MESSED UP.
<rambo3> !ot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> #offtopic | xtknight
<blazemonger> what's "there" ?
<xtknight> :)
<LjL> !ot is <alias> offtopic
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<variant> xtknight: vista is a chrome plated turd imo
<xtknight> ok #ubuntu-offtopic
<koregaonpark> xtknight, listen to Security Now (http://www.grc.com/). I agree with variant, Vista is nothing more than crap made to look pretty.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<variant> whereas ubuntu is a chrome plated gem :)
<phyberoptik> heh @ grc
<mattfletcher> Vista: Looks, Locks, Lacks
<koregaonpark> nice anecdote, mattfletcher. variant, yes, ubuntu with Beryl is a chrome plated gem
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<blazemonger> i'm going to give ubuntu another chance
<koregaonpark> other than for games, I see no use for Windows any more.... and as games slowly move off the PC and onto consoles, and the older ones start getting emulated, Windows is dead.
<koregaonpark> blazemonger, I really really think you should.
<blazemonger> koregaonpark:well i have older hardware
<blazemonger> p4
<xtknight> linux works best on old hw
<bsnider> where would the log file for module-assistant be?
<Where|here> blazemonger: I used to run Linux on a Pentium 4
<blazemonger> and r128 768 megz of memory and the times i've ran Ubuntu it always runs sluggish/slow
<Where|here> worked like a charm :)
<xtknight> blazemonger: maybe because you didn't use dri
<blazemonger> but Debian/Blag/etc. run fast
<blazemonger> dri was enabled
<Where|here> blazemonger: did you allocate enough swap?
<xtknight> blazemonger: did you try xubuntu?
<blazemonger> i need gnome/kde
<koregaonpark> blazemonger, i'm using a P4 at the moment with Ubuntu Edgy. the only problem i've found is that the Edgy boot screen (splash or w/e) slows down the boot process tremendously, so i've deactivated it.
<DDS> guys anyone know how to play those .EVO (HD-DVD) files ?
<blazemonger> gnome/kde run fast in debian but in ubuntu it's sluggish
<xtknight> DDS: mplayer will support them soon
<xtknight> as far as i know at least, i heard talk about them on the mailing-list
<sable> When I try to open a program with wine, I get this error: fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x33fc34) stub!
<xtknight> blazemonger: i know what you mean.  debian does seem faster.  older versions of gtk/qt i think
<koregaonpark> blazemonger, not only am I using GNOME, I'm also using Beryl.
<blazemonger> this is debian sid
<xtknight> sable: it's not an error, it's a stub.  the process is checking if it's running under xp 64 ibt, that error can safely be ignored
<blazemonger> youre using Beryl on a ati rage 128!?!?!?!?!?
<DDS> xtknight:  thx , can you tell me a link ,where i can read how to configure  MPlayer cuz am having troubles?
<xtknight> sable: wine has a lot of stubs (unimplemented functions).  those functions just return zero always as far as i know
<rambo3> sable its reporting about unimplemented/handled event
<LMNT_OX> hey all
<koregaonpark> blazemonger, i'm using Beryl with my on-board Intel graphics card! and it works superbly.
<sable> xtknight: it doesn't run the program, it jsut gives me that and thats it
<blazemonger> how old is it koregaonpark?
<xtknight> DDS: mplayer does not support them yet.  a future version may but i can't confirm
<LMNT_OX> i need help with setting up ubuntu to dual boot with windows
<blazemonger> koregaonpark:ok i'll give it another chance
<koregaonpark> how old is what, blazemonger?
<xtknight> sable: probably the program isn't supported then.  youll have to read on winehq about compatibility
<blazemonger> if i can't get it to run as stable as debian sid i'll have to go back to debian
<sable> xtknight: I know that it does work, it's callede Eve-online, and a lot of people use wine with it
<LMNT_OX> ne 1 know what i'd have too do???
<xtknight> sable: wine is rather tricky.  i'm afraid i can't help.  try a wine irc channel
<kenthomson> Where do i find widescreen GFXBOOT themes?
<koregaonpark> blazemonger, the good thing about ubuntu is that a lot of stuff works out of the box.....
<sable> LMNT: if possible, install windows, then linux, and it should work fine
<DDS> xtknight:  yes i understood that. I was asking other thing , but nevermind thanks again
<sable> xtknight: Kk, thanks
<xtknight> sable: i'm not sure they'd be able to help either though... check for HOWTOs on how to get that app running and how to configure wine for it (winedlloverrides etc)
<koregaonpark> blazemonger, debian is great, but i'm not sure i'm savvy enough to install it....
<blazemonger> koregaonpark:well ive had bad experience with ubuntu :(
<Laibsch> !irda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blazemonger> like alot of packages not working
<Laibsch> !infrared
<xtknight> sable: there are about a billion different errors wine could report and they have no idea how to fix it unless they have a complete register dump and know the context of ur pc etc
<blazemonger> conflicts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infrared - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !msg the bot | Laibsch
<ubotu> Laibsch: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<koregaonpark> blazemonger, the only bad experience ive had is with the splash/boot screen. give it another try.....
<dou213> hey guys i'm interested in linux PDAs... does any1 of u have such things? can i play ubuntu on these devices? or other distros?
<LjL> Laibsch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<rambo3> !Lirc > Laibsch
<LMNT_OX> sable windows is installed...
<LjL> !irda is <reply> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Laibsch> thanks, guys.
<Nesco> there's no way to install shockwave, right?
<geem> u guys hear of ncomoputers
<LjL> Laibsch: and good luck
<LMNT_OX> i am downloading ubuntu as we speak
<sable> LMT: and what happens when you install linux on a different partition?
<geem> laptops with no hdd's
<xtknight> Nesco: shockwave?  i don't know... you can install flash
<geem> that run nix
<xtknight> what is shockwave anyway
<LMNT_OX> i don't know how to partition
<geem> the install takes u thru it
<xtknight> if you have one HD you don't use, just let the ubuntu installer pick partitions
<sable> the ubuntu install comes with a built in partitioner.  Just select "set up partitions manually" and create 2 other partitions, 1 for swap, and 1 for /
<LMNT_OX> oic
<sable> set them as ext3 and the ninstall linux to there
<LMNT_OX> okee
<tib> hello , ive got a problem with 3D acceleration , ive got an ATI radeon x1600 , can anybody help me ?
<Nesco> @xtknight: Macromedia Shockwave.. it's pretty close to flash I think..I do have Flash installed but shockwave games don't work for me
<LMNT_OX> thanks and does MIRC work on ubuntu?>????
<sable> How do I check the version of nvidia drivers I have installed? I installed the newest ones, but I don't know if I did it right, so I want to check to be sure
<xtknight> Nesco: i dont know,, check adobe (macromedia)'s site
<sable> LMNT: No, but there are some good IRC clients for linux.  Currently I use Chatzilla, a add-on for firefox
<bsnider> can someone who knows about rebuilding modules take a look at this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5751/
<xtknight> LMNT_OX: no but xchat and gaim do.  mirc may work through wine but unlesss you use mirc scripts there's no point
<xtknight> bsnider: i dont know but it looks like a problem with the code (can you provide some context on your situation?)
<Syco> Hi guys, I've just downloaded and burnt Ubuntu (two different cd's, different brands + different burners) but when I goto boot from the CD it starts going (shows splash screen) and sort of sits on the splash for ages and ages then it crashes to a terminal type screen with lots of error messages such as "hda: cdrom+pc+intr: the drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01).  I've been googleing for an hour or so and can't find anything. Any ideas?
<koregaonpark> hey, xtknight, mplayer doesnt play back my flvs!
<xtknight> Syco: jmicron controller or  core 2 duo motherboard by any chance?
<kenthomson> WHERE DO I FIND A WIDESCREEN GFXBOOT THEME
<xtknight> koregaonpark: odd.  i dont know man, google it
<Syco> not sure, it's a MSI board
<Syco> not core 2 duo
<koregaonpark> xtknight, lol, i did. before i asked here.
<tanascar> Is there a way to automatically rescan and reinstall the network drivers from a command line? I have a ubuntu install with no xserver and no net access.  Just shows the loopback.
<xtknight> kenthomson: once you stop using caps it magically appears :)
<xtknight> kenthomson: make one?
<ucordes> the SD-card in my mobile phone which is connected by usb cable stoppt working with write access. it is only mounting ro. what can be the reasons for this? (it is not the phone i think because there is no setting for this in it)
<zoli2k> My SATA disk worked well with gentoo. Now I isntalled Ubuntu server 6.06 and SATA hangs during the boot with messages like: "command 0x25 timeout" "translated ATA stat/err"
<zoli2k> any ideas?
<kenthomson> xtknight, a response only magically appeared after i used caps
<xtknight> lol
<kenthomson> xtknight, before this no-one even CARED to reply
<xtknight> i would have replied even if you didn't
<Syco> xtknight: No, I don't have a core 2 duo motherboard.. Not sure about the controller... It's a MSI mainboard
<rambo3> kenthomson, google
<kenthomson> xtknight, so where would i get one
<kleinLohmi> is it possible to listen to mp3s with rythmbox while playing counter-strike?
<kenthomson> rambo3, genius, eureka! you deserve a Pultizer or Noble or some GODDAMN prize or a whack from my mother
<blazemonger> ano9ther problem ive had in ubuntu is my mouse cursor fades to all black
<rambo3> kenthomson, gfxboot is port from suse . you won't find themse here
<rpereira> Hey, everybody!
<blazemonger> and i've searched 5 hours straight and tried a billion things to fix that
<blazemonger> and yet no luck
<alecjw> Syco, did you verify the integrity of the iamge or downlaod it with bittorrent?
<koregaonpark> hey, does anyone know if it's possible to play back FLVs in Ubuntu?
<rpereira> Does someone knows how to install an Intel 537 Winmodem on Ubuntu?
<xtknight> !flv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kenthomson> rambo3, i was expecting something a little strong in your reply though :)
<Syco> I downloaded via HTTP and I checked the Md5Sum
<Syco> checked out fine
<kleinLohmi> koregaonpark: use the vlc player
<kenthomson> rambo3, i tried google
<tanascar> Is there a way to automatically rescan and reinstall the network drivers from a command line? I have a ubuntu install with no xserver and no net access.  Just shows the loopback.
<Syco> sorry,
<kenthomson> i CANT FIND ONE :(
<koregaonpark> kleinLohmi, I tried, doesn't work.
<rpereira> I found the info for Hoary/breezy. But I need to know using for Edgy.
<Syco> alecjw, I downloaded it via HTTP and I checked the Md5Sum and it checked out fine (just staying it again as I forgot to address you sorry heh)
<alecjw> !caps kenthomson
<ubotu> caps: C* Audio Plugin Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-1 (edgy), package size 184 kB, installed size 404 kB
<kenthomson> alecjw, :)
<alecjw> doh
<kenthomson> HA HA HA
<alecjw> i forgot the pop
<alecjw> *pipe
<kenthomson> WHATS WRONG WITH CAPS
<koregaonpark> OMG, seriously... does no one know of a way to play FLV files on Ubuntu?! VLC works on OS X.... not on Ubuntu.
<kenthomson> <b>?</b>
<Hmmmm> anyone tried configuring evolution to work with google apps mail?
<alecjw> kenthomson, they are anooyhtign and rude.
<kenthomson> koregaonpark, VLC works on ubuntu
<kenthomson> koregaonpark, sudo apt-get install vlc
<koregaonpark> kenthomson, not with me....
<koregaonpark> I have VLC
<koregaonpark> Hmmmm, yep.
<Hmmmm> koregaonpark, i cant quite get it to work
<alecjw> kenthomson, sorry. i cant type anttrf=annoying
<koregaonpark> Hmmmm, just use the default settings...
<kenthomson> koregaonpark, to play .flv files you need the proprietary flash plugin;
<kenthomson> koregaonpark, Do you have flash plugin in firefox installed
<koregaonpark> kenthomson, oh okay! how do i get it?
<koregaonpark> kenthomson, let me check.
<kenthomson> !flash | koregaonpark
<ubotu> koregaonpark: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<tanascar> Is there a way to automatically rescan and reinstall the network drivers from a command line? I have a ubuntu install with no xserver and no net access.  Just shows the loopback.
<Hmmmm> koregaonpark, what do i put for pop mail:: pop.gmail.com
<ircusr> hi all
<kleinLohmi> is it possible to listen to mp3s with rythmbox while playing counter-strike?
<ircusr> i think so
<xtknight> kleinLohmi: should be
<kleinLohmi> ...
<Yeseax_> kleinLohmi, sorry, are u german?^^
<kleinLohmi> yes
<Yeseax_> may i qry u?
<alecjw> Syco, hmm...... thats a very strange problem... i cant help you i'm afraid. sorry
<koregaonpark> Hmmmm, sorry, kind of in the middle of this flash thing...
<bsnider> xtknight: i am trying to rebuild ivtv drivers
<kleinLohmi> yes
<kenthomson> kleinLohmi,  tanascar, if people don't know the answer to your question; pasting it again and again in the hope that someone notices it is futile, it will only agravate your situation; go to google or ubuntuforums.org, and search otherwise make a thread there
<Hmmmm> koregaonpark, okay, but you've done it is it?
<blazemonger> koregaonpark: if i give ubuntu another chance would you be my linux mentor?
<pumpkinhea1> does anyone know why networking would not be starting up with the system load? i can do it manually with /etc/init.d/networking
<kleinLohmi> thank you
<kenthomson> koregaonpark, you got flash installed
<koregaonpark> blazemonger, i'm a n00b
<bsnider> xtknight: as per the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=345655
<xtknight> bsnider: ok, what for?  where did you get the new ivtv drivers
<koregaonpark> kenthomson, just a minute
<kenthomson> koregaonpark, go to add/remove software and install the firefox flash plugin from there, if you are a n00b
<alecjw> Hmmmm, am i right in assumign that you're tryign to set up gmai lwith evolution?
<kenthomson> alecjw, just look at that sentence :)
<koregaonpark> kenthomson, okay, i have flash-plugin-nonfree installed
<xtknight> bsnider: maybe that new driver requires a new kernel also
<Hmmmm> alecjw, im trying to setup my google apps mail account, actually
<alecjw> Hmmmm, this might be useful: http://alecjw.googlepages.com/configureevolutionwithgooglemail
<kenthomson> koregaonpark, good now open firefox, and go to "about:plugins" (put it in address bar) Do you see the flash plugin there?
<Hmmmm> alecjw, thanks... checing
<Hmmmm> er, checking
<bsnider> xtknight: i have the newest feisty kernel
<kenthomson> alecjw, whats the best bet if i want to make Internet free voice calls?
<xtknight> bsnider: do the drivers support your kernel?  they look like they're for edgy
<koregaonpark> kenthoomson, i do not
<alecjw> kenthomson, i dont know, sorry
<koregaonpark> kenthomson....
<pumpkinhea1> akiga is included in uu
<pumpkinhea1> #ee
<xtknight> bsnider: try downloading a vanilla source from ivtv instead of the edgy repo
<pumpkinhea1> ekiga is a voip client
<kenthomson> koregaonpark, you installed flash and re-started firefox?
<Hmmmm> alecjw, question: pop.googlemail.com:995 is for UK? or internatinal?
<koregaonpark> oh wait... i think i need to restart, kenthomson
<Ruidoso_Silencio> hello, I'm having this X error: Xsession: warning: Unable to write to /tmp; X session may exit with an error
<alecjw> Hmmmm, international
<pumpkinhea1> anyone know about networking initialization problems?
<Hmmmm> alecjw, ok. and u think it might work with gapps?
<Ruidoso_Silencio> any help?
<alecjw> Hmmmm, gapps? whats that?
<koregaonpark> kenthomson, flash is still no installed
<xtknight> Ruidoso_Silencio: any free space on your drive?
<koregaonpark> how do i install flash 9, kenthomson?
<arromeo> Hello.
<rfx> irc.mindforge.org
<kenthomson> koregaonpark, Go to firefox>open and select your .flv file and see if it plays in firefox
<kenthomson> koregaonpark, search the forums, its got a nice tutorial there
<koregaonpark> kenthomson, okay... will do, thanks
<unop> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<Hmmmm> alecjw, got it. thank you so very much !!!
<kenthomson> WIDESCREEN GFXBOOT THEME anyone?
<arromeo> Firefox should have a bar pop up allowing you to install it using the browser front end.
<arromeo> Right?
<unop> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Hmmmm> alecjw, i meant google apps
<blazemonger> i don't trust backports
<zzz_> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<pumpkinhea1> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zzz_> !network
<RoboSheep> speaking of Flash anyone have an idea how long until the 64 bit release?  I know it's been in development since Nov.
<LMNT_OX> so another question, after the partitions and what not are set up, when i boot the comp will it give me the option on what os to start
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* OpsVentus greats room
<Ruidoso_Silencio> xtknight: that was it thanx
<zzz_> RoboSheep: a project named Gnash will fix that problem
<OpsVentus> anyone know the status of 7.04?
<bsnider> xtknight: the repository has packages for feisty's 2.6.19 kernel
<xtknight> RoboSheep: no idea, use nspluginwrapper with 32bit flash on 64bit firefox till then
<soundray> !feisty | OpsVentus
<ubotu> OpsVentus: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<alecjw> kenthomson, please could you stop using all caps? it's annoying and rude
<bsnider> xtknight: i am currently using 2.6.20
<LMNT_OX> so another question, after the partitions and what not are set up, when i boot the comp will it give me the option on what os to start
<xtknight> bsnider: feisty is 2.6.20 by now isnt it?
<zzz_> xtknight: correct.
<soundray> xtknight: the kernel version in feisty, yes
<xtknight> bsnider: if you look on here it says 2.6.19 ONLY http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Main_Page
<blazemonger> what's feisty?
<soundray> blazemonger: ^^ (ubotu)
<xtknight> blazemonger: look up a couple lines in irc
<RaverDK> a release name of ubuntu
<zoli2k> how can I install ubuntu desktop on ubuntu server? ubuntu-desktop package is missing after installation
<royel> !feisty | blazemonger
<ubotu> blazemonger: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<zoli2k> verstion 6.06
<tanascar> Can someone help me.. I need help getting my network card working...
<soundray> !repos | zoli2k
<ubotu> zoli2k: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<blazemonger> there's alot of things that froze up when i tried ubuntu
<riotkittie> such as?
<zoli2k> soundray: Ok, I will check out. thx
<blazemonger> my hardware is normal too a simple p4 motherboard agp ati rage 128 768 mb of memory and ubuntu runs slower than even XP
<pumpkinhea1> tanascar i'm working on this too. here's a page i'm looking at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkDevices
<soundray> zoli2k: pay special attention to the advice regarding editing your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bsnider> there isn't even a 2.6.19 in the repository
<xtknight> bsnider: 2.6.19 kernel image in feisty repos you mean?
<bsnider> xtknight: yes
<xtknight> bsnider: try ivtv svn maybe it supports 2.6.20
<bsnider> i'm looking
<zoli2k> soundray: this is why I asking the IRC, I am little bit affraid, I want to allow on the server only packages  supported by ubuntu.
<bumiii> Hi, i have the network 10.0.1.0/16 and i want to allow users in that network to access the server on 10.0.2.1. The problem is that the network 10.0.2.0/16 is behind the gateway (10.0.1.1), what shall i do to link them together so clients trying to find 10.0.2.1 is going thru 10.0.1.1?
<tanascar> pumpkinhea1: My installation got messed up and I need to have ubuntu reinstall my card again.. I don't know where the config file is or how to set it up.
<bumiii> 10.0.1.0/16 = br0
<bumiii> 10.0.2.0/16 = tap0
<soundray> zoli2k: to be able to install ubuntu-desktop, all you have to enable is 'main'
<pumpkinhea1> tanascar this is the only thing that is working for me right now: running /etc/init.d/networking restart in a root terminal manually after startup. you can try it.
<bsnider> guuuuhhhh looks like i'm using windows for awhile
<blazemonger> me too bsnider
<kinjo> hello all i have the same problem as this guy http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336761&highlight=audacity
<blazemonger> i can't afford xp
<iratik> argh!~ i just need something to drop in - and let me pass it a couple of ports to leave open to "*" everyone .. except for ftp and ssh which i want to limit to certain ip / subnets    - i've tried arnos-iptables-subnet .. (for which there was no package for dapper and had to install lengthly) and firehol ... i just don't know what to do anymore .. isn't there a command i can just run to make this happen and cat it out to init.
<iratik> d ?
<xtknight> bsnider: ivtv 0.9.2 probably isn't far away
<bsnider> 10 rc1 still only supports 2.6.19
<bsnider> i guess i could compile it myself
<bsnider> but aren't the odd numbered ones unstable?
<xtknight> bsnider: compile 2.6.19 yourself?
<bsnider> ye
<xtknight> bsnider: no, only odd major releases.  2.5.xx is unstable.  2.6.yy is always stable
<zoli2k> soundray: Ok I see. I was a little bit surprised that on ubuntu forums somebody supposed to enable multiverse and universe repos.
<blazemonger> if debian sid isn't stable then why do the ubuntu people choose debian unstable?
<sable> How do I know which version of NVIDIA drivers I have installed
<LjL> xtknight, not anymore
<bsnider> well i suppose that's an option
<LjL> xtknight: the even/odd scheme is deprecated
<blazemonger> wouldn't they use something like stable?
<xtknight> LjL: hmm so what's the deal?  everything's stable now?
<blazemonger> or is ubuntu trying to be bleeding edge?
<soundray> zoli2k: the packages in 'main' have the best support, but in stable releases, you shouldn't have any problems with packages from universe and multiverse, either.
<pumpkinhea1> sable type nvidia into synaptic. but if you haven't installed your own, you have the generic ones.
<xtknight> bsnider: ill try and compile it on my 2.6.20 kernel
<zoli2k> soundray: Thank you soundray.
<bsnider> compile what, IVTV?
<soundray> blazemonger: the definition of 'stable' and 'unstable' varies between people and distributions.
<xtknight> bsnider: yeah
<kinjo> could some one help me with this       http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336761&highlight=audacity
<bsnider> it's not going to work, there are too many differences
<LjL> xtknight: don't really know what the current scheme is
<xtknight> bsnider: perhaps i can screw around with it and get it to work somehow
<iratik> anyone?
<yeniklasor> Hi, how can I try my "C" code? Is there any program for launch it?
<bsnider> xtknight: the thing is, the driver almost works, it's just that the sound is horribly distorted
<soundray> blazemonger: ubuntu is trying to be rock-solid stable in major releases
<xtknight> yeniklasor: gcc asdf.c && ./a.out
<bsnider> xtknight: there is an ivtv installed here, but it has that problem
<xtknight> bsnider: ivtv in 2.6.20 kernel tree you mean?
<xtknight> bsnider: ivtv is a builtin driver isnt it?
<LMNT_OX> are there any music production programs for ubuntu such like fruity loops??????
<bsnider> xtknight:  apparently so
<mindstate> LMNT_OX: none that are good
<xtknight> LMNT_OX: 'sweep', perhaps
<LMNT_OX> thats unfortunate....
<bsnider> xtknight: but the stie for IVTV packages for feisty lists them as built against 2.6.19, which feisty doesn't have, which is extremely bizarre
<xtknight> LMNT_OX: sorry, i mean Jokosher
<LMNT_OX> 'sweep' do u have a dl url???
<yeniklasor> xtknigt : said sh: pause: not found
<mindstate> LMNT_OX: i cant even find a decent multitrack recording program
<Syco> I just tried booting ANOTHER burn .. still not working, still getting "hda: cdrom_pc_int: the drive appears confused.
<Syco> are the JMicron controllers on-board type or are they expansion card types?
<xtknight> bsnider: feisty used to have it.  they update at a fast pace
<yeniklasor> gcc '/home/yeniklasor/Desktop/dongu.c' && ./a.out
<LMNT_OX> i use garage band on mac
<xtknight> Syco: onboard
<xtknight> yeniklasor: incorrect syntax
<Syco> I have an MSI mainboard and the DVD drive is plugged in via IDE not SATA
<LMNT_OX> jokosher?????
<Syco> could I still have one?
<bsnider> xtknight:  but why wouldn't it be there as an option?
<xtknight> yeniklasor: gcc -o dongu /home/yeniklasor/Desktop/dongu.c && ./dongu
<xtknight> yeniklasor: that should work
<kinjo> could some one help me with this       http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336761&highlight=audacity
<Syco> is there an easy way to tell?  my computer is wedged in somewhere that'll take a lot of effort to get out to open
<LMNT_OX> xtnight: du know a dl site for that
<royel> LMNT_OX: just type sweep into synaptic, or apt-get install sweep
<xtknight> LMNT_OX: google dude
<xtknight> first result!
<xtknight> :)
<LMNT_OX> heheh im tired
<Syco> I was under the impression the only onboard "raid" I have is SATA .. the CDrom is IDE so... I'm confused heh
<LMNT_OX> 44hrs up.....
<sable> I installed my own pumpkin
<pumpkinhea1> sable ok i really can't help you i'm no expert
<xtknight> Syco: jmicron would be listed in lspci
<xtknight> bsnider: i dont know, they just got rid of the old kenrel
<blazemonger> well folks i'm gonna give Ubuntu another chance
<Syco> lspci? where's that? heh
<blazemonger> i'll take tips on speeding it up
<LMNT_OX> any synth or drum machine????
<Syco> I'm running windows atm
<iratik> dmsg
<xtknight> Syco: run something like 'pc wizard' then
<Syco> I can't even get the Ubuntu CD to boot to install it
<yeniklasor> xtknight: I used this in my C program,            system ("pause"); Maybe this wrong?
<blazemonger> hopefully it will run faster  than it did the last time i tried it
<xtknight> yeniklasor: probably
<xtknight> yeniklasor: get the errors.  type "gcc -W -Wall myfile.c"
<hardcampa> haha
<Syco> xtknight, ok thanks, I'll have a look for it
<hardcampa> system pause.. really overdoing it
<yeniklasor> what can take for system pause
<yeniklasor> ok
<soundray> kinjo: still here?
<xtknight> bsnider:     * Device Drivers -> Multimedia devices -> Video For Linux -> Video Capture Adapters -> Autoselect pertinent encoders/decoders and other helper chips (CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO)
<xtknight> [edit] 
<hitammanis> hello
<xtknight> bsnider: maybe that's the problem.  my .20 kernel has it on
<kinjo> soundray, yep...
<kinjo> soundray, still waiting :(
<xtknight> yeniklasor: if you have c problems goto ##c
<hardcampa> yeniklasor: type man 3 sleep
<yeniklasor>  warning: return type defaults to 'int'
<soundray> kinjo: check if all these packages report as installed: "dpkg -l xfonts-100dpi xfonts-75dpi xfonts-base xfonts-scalable"
<yeniklasor> is it irc room?
<hitammanis> I use ubuntu 6.10 Edgy, are there any PDF Editor out there for it?
<xtknight> yeniklasor: yes
<yeniklasor> ok thanks for help
<fxr> hi i have a couple questions about virtualisation technologies.. i have just gottrn my hands on a cheap pentium D with no VT extensions...
<xtknight> i may be able to help you there ;)
<fxr>  i plan to buy a later model pentium D in the nest week or so... am i ok to move ahead and install ubuntu etc.. or shhould i hold off and wait til my hardware setup is finished?
<pumpkinhea1> hita pdf is adobe property if there were it would be illegal
<bsnider> xtknight:where are you looking?
<yeniklasor> ok :)
<xtknight> fxr: vt extensions now aren't even worth it
<fxr> also i notice feisty has kvm built into it.. maybe i should just jump to feisty?
<kinjo> soundray, how me new to ubuntu and linux as a whole...
<soundray> pumpkinhea1: that is wrong
<xtknight> fxr: unless you want to run windows under xen, vt is pointless now.  waitll they get newer CPUs with faster VT as it's slower than software atm
<blazemonger> last time i ran ubuntu ( few weeks ago) it was extremely slow even on a pentium 4 with 768 megabytes of SDRAM
<royel> !pdf | hitammanis
<ubotu> hitammanis: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<blazemonger> and a ati rage 128 all in wonder with 32 mb
<soundray> kinjo: do you know how to open a terminal?
<xtknight> bsnider: http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto#Kernel_configuration_specifics
<kinjo> soundray, yep...
<blazemonger> why would ubuntu be slow on my system?
<ucordes> !glibc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> yeniklasor: type /join ##c
<ucordes> !glibc_2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc_2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitammanis> royel: I can view them with no problems, I just need to editor them
<soundray> kinjo: enter the dpkg command above -- everything between the quotes
<blazemonger> every mouse click was like loading something into an 8-bit Atari-400 from a Tape!
<tib> whats the command's name for "traceroute" it doesnt work i type it :/
<pumpkinhea1> soundray he said editor not viewer
<hardcampa> tib you need to install it
<xtknight> tib: tracepath maybe.  sudo apt-get install traceroute  too
<soundray> tib: tracepath
<yeniklasor> ok I'm there
<tib> thanks ;)
<kinjo> soundray, done want me paste the output on pastebin?
<fxr> oh really... xtknight..? thats fantastic.. just what i needed to know.. i wanna run 64bit OSs.. i should be able to find virtualisation software which will allow me to do this?
<soundray> pumpkinhea1: you are still wrong
<soundray> kinjo: no
<blazemonger> should i have built a custom kernel?
<blazemonger> or something like that
<hitammanis> thanks, anywhere
<xtknight> fxr: i'm running xp 64 on linux 64 with vmware
<hitammanis> thanks, anyway
<soundray> kinjo: just tell me whether the last four lines all start with 'ii'
<bsnider> xtknight: how do i disable that option?
<pumpkinhea1> ok enlighten me i would love to edit pdf
<kinjo> soundray, yes...
<xtknight> bsnider: in kernel config when you compile a kernel
<fxr> ok nice one, hows the performance & may ask what CPU you have in there? xtknight
<xtknight> fxr: intel core 2 duo e6300 with VT (although vmware does not use it).  i've tried everything that supports VT, always slower than vmware
<bsnider> xtknight: well, if i have to compile one, i mgiht as well compile 2.6.19
<xtknight> fxr: great performance with vmware
<soundray> kinjo: now we know it's not the fontpackage's fault
<xtknight> fxr: kvm is OK but mouse movement is sluggish
<blazemonger> i thought linux was supposed to be fast and have lower hardware requirements
<Simpleton> is it possible to resize a linux partition without deleting everything on it
<soundray> !flpsed | pumpkinhea1
<xtknight> blazemonger: not really
<ubotu> pumpkinhea1: flpsed: a WYSIWYG pseudo PostScript editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-1 (edgy), package size 27 kB, installed size 124 kB
<xtknight> blazemonger: well not gnome
<bsnider> xtknight: is thre a good set of instructions for that somewhere?
<xtknight> bsnider: instructions?
<blazemonger> gnome is fast on Debian but extremely slow on Ubuntu
<xtknight> bsnider: well vmware is not free unfortunately
<bsnider> xtknight: for compiling a kernel
<xtknight> bsnider: sorry, got nicknames confused
<blazemonger> i want to know why if ubuntu is based on debian why it would run like a atari 8 bit
<fxr> perfect xtknight... ll hold of on the CPU then.. brillant few lines of info there... much appreciated.... : )
<Syco> OK, it seems I don't have this JMicron raid controller on board
<soundray> blazemonger: consider the possibility that something is wrong with your installation, and not with ubuntu.
<HymnToLife> blazemonger, because Ubuntu installs far more stuff (one could ray "random junk") by default
<SlimG> Does Intel 2200BG WLAN MiniPCI work with nonCentrino CPU's?
<xtknight> bsnider: this is what i always use, great tutorial http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D311158&ei=5EDTRZ5JgriLAfS-oKcF&usg=__CMJUwv_EOMXusVIgx08GGlKyGZ0=&sig2=oBe7z2eJ8kmOABxDdQK46w
<Syco> apparantly my hdd contollers are integrated in the intel ICH5 chipset?
<xtknight> bsnider: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158 rather
<HymnToLife> just look at the disk usage after a fres Ubuntu install
<Syco> this is my mainboard : http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=865PE_Neo3-F
<mindstate> how do i upgrade to the newest version of GTK?
<soundray> blazemonger: use 'top' to see whether something is hogging your CPU
<xtknight> Syco: sorry, i'm really not sure then
<Syco> damn, nor is google :(
<Syco> the cd boots fine on my gf's machine
<soundray> mindstate: 'sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0'
<Syco> gah, why is it every time I goto install/setup a linux veriant it screws up? haha
<mindstate> soundray: isnt 2.8 the newest version
<blazemonger> !top
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kiwii> if I have amd64 x2, can I install ubuntu for x86 ? 64 cd installation freezes at logo screen
<SlimG> Does Intel 2200BG WLAN MiniPCI work with nonCentrino CPU's?
<soundray> mindstate: no, not for ubuntu.
<fxr> yes kiwii u can
<HymnToLife> SlimG, Centrino is not a CPU
<blazemonger> i didnt know about that command!
<blazemonger> woah
<blazemonger> interesting
<mindstate> soundray: i've got a program that depends on the newest version of gtk...does that mean i cant use it?
<blazemonger> i took a unix class and they never showed me that command
<kinjo> soundray, i am using edgy eft but had the same problem with drapper drake....
<kiwii> fxr: what special thing have amd 64 edition that normal x86 doesnt have ?
<SlimG> HymnToLife: Intel CPU's that is a member of the Centrino platform
<HymnToLife> support for 64 bit CPU instructions
<HymnToLife> SlimG, phey're mot often Pentium M's, fyi ;)
<kiwii> and 6.10 x86 installation cant see my apple keyboard ( keyboard with 2 usb ) ;(
<HymnToLife> but yes, I think the wifi card alone would work on another platform
<soundray> mindstate: no, it doesn't mean that. You can always compile or backport a library. What are you installing, anyway?
<noodles12> in my programming class, i use make to compile c++ files. how do include classes ?
<kiwii> HymnToLife: but to change to 64 version, do i have to change kernel only ?
<soundray> kiwii: no, all the binaries are different
<mindstate> soundray: trying to install Sweep ..it depends on a bunch of stuff i dont have
<HymnToLife> kiwii, I don't think so, you'll also have to change all your binaries to 64bit ones
<HymnToLife> which is equivalent to a reinstall :p
<xtknight> noodles12: well make uses a Makefile
<soundray> mindstate: 'sudo apt-get install sweep' will automatically take care of the dependencies.
<kiwii> hmm too bad, that 64 bit installion doesnt work for me ;/ ok  i will try with normal one
<mindstate> soundray: lol im so stupid thanks
<soundray> kinjo: did you upgrade from dapper to edgy or reinstall?
<xtknight> noodles12: if you want gcc to link files, just add them to gcc's command line
<kinjo> soundray, reinstall
<noodles12> xtknight: oh.. ? to compile hello.cpp i ust do make hello and then ./hello . is that makefile automatic?
<HymnToLife> noodles12, no, just use gcc
<xtknight> noodles12: probably windows right?  i dont know...  this is how it should be done: g++ -o hello hello.cpp   && ./hello
<HymnToLife> to use make, you need a makefile
<HymnToLife> which doesn't make sense anyway, for  single file
<SlimG> Does anyone have a PC with AMD CPU and a Intel 2200BG miniPCI WLAN card that works?
<HymnToLife> a*
<soundray> SlimG: is this a survey?
<noodles12> xtknight: ubuntu.
<xtknight> noodles12: no but you used make on windows probably.. there's no command to make one file on linux at least
<SlimG> soundray: yes, i need to know if amd cpu will work with 2200bg wlan minipci
<blazemonger> so with ubuntu i can make gnome as fast as it is in Debian?
<xtknight> noodles12: try the g++ cmd above
<HymnToLife> blazemonger, I doubt it
<kiwii> great thing, in grub I can use my keyboard and mose, but when X windows start all my USB ports are dead, and my mouse and keyboard dont work
<DaRkGoN> nas
<blazemonger> tyet i have a FAST system a pentium 4 1.4 ghz with 768 megabytes of memory and 32 mb of video memory
<soundray> SlimG: don't ask an "anyone" question then. The question is 'Will a PC with AMD CPU and 2200bg wlan minipci work with Ubuntu?' The answer is "Yes, very probably".
<noodles12> xtknight: yea that worked too
<saftsack_> hi, where to find the autofs log, if i cannot find it in syslog and messages?
<Minuo> Is it possible to disable the emergency temperature power down?  I just got one in error.
<blazemonger> or is a 3d card required for ubuntu?
<DaRkGoN> a ver si alguien puede ayudarme... llevo varios dias con ubuntu y no consigo ke a 1024x768 kreo ke es se vean las fuentes legibles... las veo muy difuminadas, borrosas o relativamente pekeas
<veronica> ola
<DaRkGoN> ola veronica
<Actium> http://www.degredo.net/
<DaRkGoN> alguien puede ayudarme?
<noodles12> xtknight: so to include classes hwo would i add them to the gcc?
<xtknight> noodles12: g++ for C++.  g++ -o hello ./hello.cpp ./class1.cpp ./class2.cpp ./class3.cpp
<soundray> kinjo: I have another idea, but it's a bit involved.
<SlimG> soundray: If I ask like that, the only answer i get is: "Sure, i guess so", that's why i ask if a*yone actually has this combination.
<kinjo> soundray, i am game for anythin....:)
<pumpkinhea1> darkgon algiuen a la channel espanol?
<xtknight> !es | DaRkGoN
<ubotu> DaRkGoN: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kiwii> does ubuntu support dual core ?
<xtknight> kiwii: yes
<Minuo> sorry if anyone answered my question about disabling critical temperature shutdown, my IRC client was being unhappy and I didn't get any messages back
<soundray> SlimG: well, that's inappropriate, because this is a support channel, and not one for private polls. Why are you concerned about this combination, anyway?
<whacko> I installed edgy to my sandisk u3 1Gb usb, using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent. but my system failed to boot. Any help please??
<hitammanis> hello again
<kiwii> how big is your swap partition ?
<noodles12> xtknight: thanks a lot man.
<tarin> hello everyone
<hitammanis> Question: How can I change or move my /var/www/ folder to a different location?
<soundray> kinjo: run xmms from a terminal like this: 'strace xmms 2>xmms-tracelog'. Bring up the menu, then terminate xmms. After that, you can examine xmms-tracelog for signs of files not found ("ENOENT" stuff). Pay particular attention to font files.
<xtknight> hitammanis: well you'd have to point apache to the new location, or symlink /var/www to something else
<dtrump> hello
<kinjo> soundray, ok 1 min...
<Math^> hello, I was wondering: does a Canon Pixma MP1030/110 work with Ubuntu?
<Minuo> Does anyone know what could cause the message 'Critical temperature reached (-264 C), shutting down?  I can assure you that my processor is not currently swimming in liquid nitrogen...
<hitammanis> xtknight: Thanks, I'm a newbie, what the syntax for that.
<soundray> kinjo: feel free to put the tracelog on the pastebin, although it might balk
<soundray> !pastebin | kinjo
<ubotu> kinjo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lunar_Lamp> hitammanis, you can configure your apache to look at somewhere else in /etc/apache2/ in the config files, or do you mean copy the folder?
<soundray> Math^: Pixma printers tend to not work, unless you buy a driver from Turboprint. This may change in feisty. Still, go for an HP printer if you can -- better support.
<xtknight> hitammanis: sudo ln -s /new/folder /var/www   if you want to link /var/www/ to somewhere else, although that doesn't do much good anyway.
<SlimG> soundray: I've been telling people who use broadcom wlan that the easy way is to buy&install the 2200BG, but one of them complains that the 2200BG doesn't work with his AMD based laptop.
<xtknight> hitammanis: you should edit httpd.conf if you really want to change the location
<kinjo> ok...
<DaRkGoN> hola, alguien que hable espaol y pueda ayudarme?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<xtknight> !es | DaRkGoN
<hitammanis> Lunar_Lamp: I mean instead of place my web file in /var/www/ I can put them some place else and it still work
<ubotu> DaRkGoN: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<soundray> SlimG: now *that's* an interesting question. Have you got any details on how it fails?
<DaRkGoN> gracias
<soundray> SlimG: is there any indication that it's really an adverse interaction between the CPU and the card?
<kiwii> If i have 3 primary partitions I cant delete, can I install linux ( i need 2 partitions, for system and swap )
<Lunar_Lamp> hitammanis, you need to edit your configuration in /etc/apache2/ there are several configuration files in there, httpd.conf may be the correct one, I can't remember offhand.
<Math^> soundray: So then I cant convince my neighbour... :(
<Math^> he only prints/scans, surfs and mails in Windows
<soundray> Math^: so the question is for your neighbour whether to install ubuntu?
<hitammanis> Where is the httpd.conf located
<sable> When I try to patch wine, I get this: ~/wine-0.9.24$ patch -pl <eve-2006-10-20.diff
<Minuo> hitammanis:  The location of your webroot will be defined in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<sable> patch: **** strip count l is not a number
<sable> Any Ideas how to fix?
<Math^> soundray: yes
<blazemonger> so it's not likely ill be able to get ubunto to run fast even on a p4 1.4ghz with 768mb of memory and a crappy video card?
<hitammanis> thanks
<tarin> I was having trouble with the graphical aspect of running ubuntu (because i have a X800 card) so I asked around and someone told me to hit crtl-alt-f1 in order to configure my video settings. I was in the menu and I got to the part when it asks about color depth. i selected an option and the command line appears and it say that im overwriting a possibly custom file "etc/X11/xorg.conf" and I...
<tarin> ...dont know where to go from there...
<Math^> soundray: he will stay at windows when he cant use he's printer/scanner :/
<soundray> Math^: give me a second
<Lunar_Lamp> <soundray> Math^: Pixma printers tend to not work, unless you buy a driver from Turboprint. This may change in feisty. Still, go for an HP printer if you can -- better support. <== Personal experience says some pixma printers CAN be made to work, but mine couldn't, so I bought a cheap HP laser printer.
<mindstate> blazemonger: i ran ubuntu on a crappy video card lol
<Minuo> Lunar_Lamp:  They're not using httpd.conf in the default ubuntu installs anymore, it's /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*, with the default in 000-default
<blazemonger> ubuntu always crashes on me too
<Lunar_Lamp> Minuo, ah ok, I haven't used a webserver running on ubuntu for ages :-)
<blazemonger> well ubuntu itself i i don't use it wont crash but if i try to use it it freezes the mouse cursor changes colors, programs lock up the system
<bsnider> how is ntfs write support coming along?
<SlimG> soundray: After inserting the 2200BG the BIOS says there's a device inserted that isn't supported by the CPU and has to be removed. (It doesn't say what laptop it is)
<soundray> Math^: feisty will support printing on various Pixma and Multipass printers, but I can't find that specific model number listed. Turboprint is always an option.
<kinjo> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5769/
<Minuo> Lunar_Lamp: No problem, just letting you know
<lolman> !ntfs-3g | bsnider
<ubotu> bsnider: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<danny> hi, was here yesterday.. My Problem is still unsolved. Have a 3Com 3c905C which works fine with windows at 100Mbit and full duplex... with ubuntu ist is only 10Mbit! neither ethtool nor mii-tool works. How can I set up the nic to full speed?
<Math^> soundray: thnx :)
<mindstate> bsnider: i write to my ntfs drive everyday using ntfs3g. no problems
<kinjo> soundray, tried to make sense of the log but failed to do so...:(
<Math^> well he's gona take a look tonight here
<Math^> so I'll convince him ;)
<bsnider> mindstate: cool. vista's ext3 support results in a BSOD
<blazemonger> if ubuntu can get it's stability fixed it will be a great distro
<xtknight> bsnider: use explore2fs or virtual volumes..they work for me
<Math^> i hope so :0
<Math^> :)
<xtknight> bsnider: even in vista 64 bit
<bsnider> xtknight: in vista?
<xtknight> bsnider: but you need to run explore2fs under XP SP2 compatiblity options.  then it works under vista64
<soundray> SlimG: I have a laptop that will check the PCI ID against a BIOS-internal database and only run with specific mini PCI cards -- all of them wired Ethernet ones. I don't think it matters for compatibility whether the CPU is AMD or Intel.
<kiwii> do i have to install linux on primary partition or it can be on extended ?
<bsnider> xtknight: i don't have 64bit
<xtknight> cpu shouldn't matter for any reason.  it's always a chipset or mobo problem
<xtknight> all the cpu does it run instructions
<xtknight> bsnider: it should run under vista32 too
<Luis07> how do I blank a DVDRW?
<xtknight> Luis07: gnome baker or k3b
<kinjo> soundray, did u make any sense of the log?
<soundray> kinjo: give me couple of minutes pls
<Luis07> xtknight, in K3b, when I 'select' format, it says the disc is already formatted... so nothing can be done
<denni> anyone here have experience with nvidia mcp51 high definition sound?
<unop> kiwii,  it's ideal to keep the /boot partition on a primary, preferably closer to the beginning of the drive
<SlimG> soundray: what laptop modell you've got? is there many models with this feature, or is it restricted to one laptop producer?
<bsnider> xtknight: doesn't write to ext3 though
<kinjo> soundray, kk ...
<xtknight> bsnider: http://www.chrysocome.net/virtualvolumes
<bsnider> xtknight: the idea is to have a partition that all OSs can use as "my documents"
<Math^> soundray: were can I see wich printer-models will be in the feisty release?
<xtknight> bsnider: if you want that you can always use vfat.  but virtual volumes should write ext3 under vista if you use the proper compat options
<blazemonger> woah someone i know who has a machine even faster than mine a 1.8 ghz machine with a gigabyte of memroy ubuntu ran slow and unstable too
<xtknight> Luis07: odd..no idea
<sable> My internet keeps going down every 5 minutes, and I have to reactivate my wireless card in order to get it working again, any ideas how to fix
<xtknight> sable: poor signal strength?
<blazemonger> i've found at least 50 bugs in ubuntu
<soundray> Math^: install feisty and you'll see it in the Add Printer dialog ;)
<xtknight> blazemonger: good.  have you reported them?
<blazemonger> in a day's period of time
<Math^> soundray: ok, ill try in vmware
<FrenKy> hi all,
<sable> xtknight: no, it's good, and the other computers stay connected.  THis just started happening today
<blazemonger> they've already been reported
<xtknight> blazemonger: fifty?  wow that's quite a bit
<blazemonger> mayube its cuz ubuntu is based off debian sid
<sable> blazemonger: why troll?
<blazemonger> yah..like.progs not running
<blazemonger> after installing them
<soundray> Math^: all to check compatibility? Good luck ;)
<FrenKy> I've messed up my gnome config :) Is someone willing to share /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom??
<blazemonger> its like there's all this software thats in the repo that doesn't even work
<xtknight> blazemonger: example?
<sable> I can Frenky
<soundray> SlimG: this was an old IBM Thinkpad 240.
<FrenKy> sable: Thanks! I'm running edgy if it makes any difference...
<blazemonger> or stuff that's not even completed
<xtknight> blazemonger: also link to launchpad report
<sable> Frenky: I don't know, I'm using dapper
<zoli2k> I installed ubuntu-desktop and on the center of the screen is a 100x100 pixel map with random pixels. Any ideas?
<sable> Frenky: what's your email?
<blazemonger> even simple stuff such as my gnome pannels freezing causing me to reboot
<FrenKy> frenky.nn at gmail dot com
<Biovore> zoli2k: probably something to do with the graphics card setup and monitor
<FrenKy> :-D
<xtknight> FrenKy, sable: why not pastebin it?
<FrenKy> ok, works for me
<sable> xt: I have no idea what pastebin is
<xtknight> !pastebin | sable
<ubotu> sable: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JONES3700> used easyubuntu to install sun-java and other stuff, accidentally closed terminal; and now: E: The package sun-java5-jre needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<sable> oh
<sable> k
<xtknight> JONES3700: maybe in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<JONES3700> so how can i fix this
<JONES3700> ok
<blazemonger> my graphics card works just fine in windows
<blazemonger> and debian sid even
<zoli2k> Biovore: probably. It is an integrated Intel card with i810 driver.
<whacko> hello everyone, i have some prob installing edgy in 1Gb usb. any help?
<blazemonger> but ubuntu is the one distro that is the slowest of them all
<soundray> kinjo: this is a wild guess -- it could be a locales problem. Try to set a different locale for the session at the gdm/kdm login.
<blazemonger> maybe you have to have a top of the line pc to use gnome in ubuntu
<sable> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5772/
<lolman> blazemonger: if you don't like Ubuntu, naff off to another distro's channel :)
<kinjo> soundray, eh ?
<danny> hi, was here yesterday.. My Problem is still unsolved. Have a 3Com 3c905C which works fine with windows at 100Mbit and full duplex... with ubuntu ist is only 10Mbit! neither ethtool nor mii-tool works. How can I set up the nic to full speed?
<blazemonger> i love ubuntu lolman
<lolman> Well why have you only complained about it?
<blazemonger> i WANT to be able to actually use it instead of spending hours and hours trying to get things working
<whacko> i follwed the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<soundray> blazemonger: this is a support channel, not a slag-off-ubuntu channel. If you want help, you've got to try the suggestions that you read here.
<whacko> any1 else tried it?
<blazemonger> because i want to be able to use ubuntu
<anthony_> hi, how to I disable an nvidia driver from the console
<kinjo> soundray, you want me to try to start xmms from another user?
<xtknight> FrenKy: sable posted his gdm conf above
<soundray> anthony_: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', set nv instead of nvidia
<blazemonger> what kind of setups do you folks have that have no probs with ubuntu?
<FrenKy> sable: thanks, are you sure this is not /etc/gdm/gdm.conf? I want /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<FrenKy> Wondering...
<anthony_> 10x
<deb_user> what does "Error in MD5 checksums: " mean, in the context of trying to create a deb package?
<soundray> kinjo: no, you can use the same user, but you have to logout, change the session preferences at the login screen, and log in again.
<sable> err, oops
<sable> 1 sec Frenky
<FrenKy> np :) Thanks
<kinjo> soundray, change it to what?
<danny> hi, was here yesterday.. My Problem is still unsolved. Have a 3Com 3c905C which works fine with windows at 100Mbit and full duplex... with ubuntu ist is only 10Mbit! neither ethtool nor mii-tool works. How can I set up the nic to full speed?
<royel> blazemonger: how will that help you correct a problem you have?
<xtknight> FrenKy: do you need gdm.conf-custom for Beryl or just regular gnome?
<knight> hi where can I get a good download manager which can resume downloads?
<FrenKy> no regular
<xtknight> knight: wget -c  is pretty nice actually
<FrenKy> regular. beril is what got me here :)
<blazemonger> royel:well maybe ubuntu has certain requirements for it to run th packages in the repos properly
<sable> Frenky: that is my custom one
<sable> the non-custom one has a lot more in it
<soundray> kinjo: to something else that's installed on your system. Try each locale in turn, if there aren't too many.
<aoirthoir> I LUV UBUNTU!
<aoirthoir> Just thought yall would like to know that.
<blazemonger> like only 10% of the software i've grabbed off the repos won't even run
<blazemonger> i meant 90%
<aoirthoir> all the software I get runs no prob
<FrenKy> sable: Strange... How does the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf looks like?
<kinjo> soundray, :( didnt understand what u ment ...
<blazemonger> aoirthoir: what kind of setup you have?
<blazemonger> is it faster than a p4 1.4ghz?
<royel> blazemonger: I run a AMD 1400 with 2gigs of ram on my server
<knight> xtknight: thanks ill try it
<Lynoure> blazemonger: That sounds extremely unusual.
<aoirthoir> blaze i have a compaq/hp nw8240 laptop with 80gig/2gig ive got edgy eft with Beryl
<blazemonger> my amiga 500 has more stable stuff than linux+windows
<MarcN> blazemonger: what packages are giving you problems.
<FrenKy> found it :)
<FrenKy> http://www.gnome.org/projects/gdm/
<xtknight> knight: i rarely need to pause/continue downloads, i just use command line "wget-c url" when i do.  not sure of any gui download managers...firefox might resume
<FrenKy> [servers] 
<FrenKy> 0=Xgl
<FrenKy> [server-Xgl] 
<FrenKy> name=Xgl server
<FrenKy> command=/usr/bin/Xgl :0 -fullscreen -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo
<FrenKy> flexible=true
<MarcN> aoirthoir: my compaq/hp nc6000 laptop works great with beryl too
<royel> blazemonger: which ubuntu did you use, Edgy, Dapper or the new Feisty?
<blazemonger> Lynoure:: torcs, flightgear, billard-gl (it runs it windows), rosegarden , tk707
<xtknight> !pastebin | FrenKy
<ubotu> FrenKy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FrenKy> no..
<aoirthoir> Blaze i imagine amiga is pretty stable ..are they still updating it?
<noodles12> blazemonger: i've had it on a p3 w/ 3xx mb of rAM and it worked fine. just a little slow >.<. but all the prog.s from the repos worked
<FrenKy> that is for open GL...
<blazemonger> billard-gl locks up my ystem
<knight> hey can firefox resume downloads?
<FrenKy> Arrgh..
<aoirthoir> MarcN: yeah I dig beryl! it rocks
<sable> Frenky: same link as before, they are both combined in the same post, so just scroll halfway down and you'll see it
<soundray> kinjo: do you know what I mean when I say login screen?
<blazemonger> really noodles12?
<blazemonger> mm
<atomiku> Hey peoples
<Soulless> knight: I don't think it does
<blazemonger> maybe linux just hates me
<kinjo> Soulless, yes...
<royel> !enter | blazemonger
<ubotu> blazemonger: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kinjo> soundray, yes...
<xtknight> knight: may be able to get a more reliable response in #firefox
<manoliaf> hola
<MarcN> aoirthoir: oh, and the occasional X server crash...
<manoliaf> g
<kinjo> soundray, do u want me to change the option?
<noodles12> blazemonger: yea. i needed more ram, but your problem with the programs not working is odd.
<soundray> kinjo: okay, log out and you'll get to it. There aren't that many session settings to configure. You will see what I mean.
<blazemonger> then there's dependencies that uninstall alot of stuff when i install certain packages, etc.
<aoirthoir> MarcN: yeah beryl does cause some freezes..but ubuntu boots so fast on my system I can live with it until it is more stable.
<blazemonger> then things just don't run
<soundray> blazemonger: you are spamming, please stop it now
<kinjo> soundray, ok me brb..
<Jesse> The installer/live cd doesn't even boot up for me.. any ideas specs: amd x2 4600+ 2042 ram, ati x800, asus a8n-slideluxe ?
<manoliaf> i90p
<MarcN> aoirthoir: well my issue is the lost work...  I turn it off when I'm working.
<VrilutZa> how to test my monitor to maxim resolution and refresh?
<xtknight> blazemonger: you still haven't given me one example or a launchpad report to bugs you say esit
<aoirthoir> blazemonger: dependencies should not be uninstalling stuff..and they dont..first off you havent answered which version are you running? and what are your system specs?
<chrisjw_> I always ask this question but anyway I'll ask it again because no one seems to be able to know the answer.. I want to use tahoma with aMSN, I've already copied the fonts from windows into my fonts directory.. KVirc is using tahoma, so does my desktop.. I've also installed the msttf core fonts.. they're visible to aMSN but not tahoma
<chrisjw_> any ideas?
<Soulless> Jesse: where did U get UR live CD from?
<aoirthoir> MarcN: gotcha...if I did anything graphics intensive i might turn it off also. Currently I am just doing some php scripting with mysql stored procedures..so I save a lot and fast..just a habbit.
<Jesse> I downloaded it and burned it
<Jesse> from one of the ubuntu mirrors
<Jesse> its version 6.10 if that helps
<royel> chrisjw_: install them with your user?
<chrisjw_> what do you mean install them with my user
<royel> chrisjw_: or install them as a system font, so everyone has access to them
<chrisjw_> I copied the tahoma.ttf to my fonts directory as root
<blazemonger> running edgy ft..system specs: p4 1.4 ghz 768 megabytes of SDRAM, ati rage 128 with 32 megabytes of video memory with tv out (which i've never been able to get it working, a bios where i can't disable acpi
<aoirthoir> Jesses did you run an md5 check on the iso to make sure it came through correctly?
<Jesse> also when I check the cd for errors it says that everything is fine
<soundray> !fonts | chrisjw_
<ubotu> chrisjw_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Soulless> Jesse: Did 6.06LTS work?
<Jesse> err that there are no errors rather
<sacater> chrisjw: then root owns them and you cant access them, run chown <username> <item>
<Jesse> I haven't tried installing 6.06 but I've been having the same problem with other linux distros
<MarcN> aoirthoir: I'm ssh'ing to remote systems.  Using screen over there helps, but loose the train of thought...
<blazemonger> do you folks only use servers or something?
<Soulless> Jesse: It may be UR laptop. Have U got UR BIOS set to boot from CD
<JONES3700> uh
<Jesse> Yes. And I'm on a desktop
<kinjo> soundray, no use :(
<CheshireViking> when ubuntu starts up, i get this error in the /var/log/fsck "There are differences between boot sector and its backup.Differences: (offset:original/backup)", how can I fix it
<JONES3700> xtknight: found the archive, can't access it - what to do? sorry, i suck at this
<aoirthoir> MarcN: ive got the developement stuff and databases on my laptop..but copy things to the live system as they work..naturally the server does not have beryl running
<Minuo> I have an interesting problem - every so often my computer tells me that the emergency temperature threshold (-264 C) has been reached and the computer is shutting down.  How do I disable emergency temperature shutdown, since that is obviously a glitch?
<soundray> blazemonger: nobody except you experiences the trouble you describe with Gnome. It is specific to your setup
<blazemonger> even the commodore 64 emulator vice won't run.
<kinjo> soundray, logged in using gnome session...
<Soulless> Jesse: Does *anything* run on the desktop PC? If not then it might be a hardware problem
<Jesse> windows xp runs
<blazemonger> soundray:it can't be mysetup...
<petal> I'm panicing a little: I just changed my icon-theme in Gnome, the session crashed & now I don't have a desktop anymore -> No Wallpaper & no icons on it & no right-click menu... Any help?
<royel> blazemonger: which ubuntu did you use, Edgy, Dapper or the new Feisty?
<blazemonger> i used edgy then i tried dapper
<Soulless> Jesse: That's odd.
<posingaspopular> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soundray> kinjo: you need to change the locale to test my suggestion
<royel> blazemonger: LiveCD's?
<blazemonger> the wierd thing is these same packages run perfect in debian
<blazemonger> sid
<MarcN> aoirthoir: today I'm setting up a dns, dhcpd, tftp to pxe boot and install some RHEL4 systems in our lab ~20 miles away.  Yeah, Ubuntu/EDgy on my desktop.
<Jesse> yeah, I think it might have something to do with the processor... because a bunch of other people who have been trying to isntall other distros have been saying that they've had problems with their amd x2 4600 or higher
<blazemonger> i used the LiveCDs
<kinjo> soundray, how do i do that?
<Jesse> at first I got an error that said hardware error: processor 0 4bank4, so I typed acpi=off
<soundray> blazemonger: the fact that sid works *proves* that it's your setup
<Soulless> Jesse: Ah, A 64bit processor?
<soundray> kinjo: sorry, I have already told you that.
<Jesse> and it would then load up one of the other distros installers but it would not boot afterwards
<Jesse> yeah
<blazemonger> how could it be my setup then?
<blazemonger> i don't understand how? Ithought linux was linux.
<aglet> I'm trying to automount /home (not /home/*, /home) -- anyone else do this and want to share their /etc/auto.master?
<Jesse> but I even run into the same problem with the 64 bit distros that I have
<soundray> blazemonger: you have misconfigured something in ubuntu, or something is hogging your CPU.
<Soulless> Jesse: Try a 32 bit version.
<kinjo> soundray, well i went to option and changed the session....
<blazemonger> and i've verified the drivers..but for some reason Ubuntu has something in it that doesn't like my setup.  Maybe I should try compiling a custom kernel?
<soundray> kinjo: I said locales
<Jesse> alright thanks
<royel> blazemonger: perhaps you would do better with one of the alternate CD installs..
<kinjo> soundray, there was no option like that...
<blazemonger> which alternate cd installs?
<Soulless> Jesse: No probs. I think the 64bit versions may have some slight issues, AFAIK
<soundray> !alternate | blazemonger
<ubotu> blazemonger: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<blazemonger> i want to use ubuntu..what kind of hardware do i need?
<royel> blazemonger: scroll down the page a ways, http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<chrisjw_> ok still not working
<blazemonger> is there a alternate cd for edgy?
<chrisjw_> added tahoma.ttf to /usr/share/fonts
<royel> blazemonger: yes
<soundray> blazemonger: yes
<chrisjw_> restarted X and restarted aMSN
<chrisjw_> still no tahoma
<soundray> chrisjw_: where did you put the ttf file?
<chrisjw_> usr/share/fonts
<chrisjw_> usr/local/share/fonts
<chrisjw_> home/chrisw69/.fonts
<chrisjw_> lol
<blazemonger> gonnna try that folks
<chrisjw_> my other applications can see tahoma
<chrisjw_> like this one
<chrisjw_> xchat, etc etc
<royel> blazemonger: good luck
<chrisjw_> but not aMSN
<SlimG> soundray: Better late than never, thanks for your help with the 2200BG issue, I think you're right regarding this beeing a specific BIOS problem, not CPU. thanx again!
<chrisjw_> it can see the msttf core fonts, i've already installed them
<blazemonger> will this alternate cd install gnome?
<soundray> chrisjw_: it's probably showing you monospaced fonts only.
<royel> blazemonger: it can yes.
<soundray> blazemonger: only if you tell it to explicitly
<chrisjw_> verdana isn't monospaced
<chrisjw_> it can see that
<xtknight> JONES3700: sudo dpkg -i <asdf.deb>
<chrisjw_> i've also recached the font cache
<chrisjw_> sudo fc-cache -f -v
<soundray> chrisjw_: something wrong with the permissions on the ttf?
<chrisjw_> hmm!!
<chrisjw_> i'll try that
<mindstate> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<chrisjw_> ok all tahoma fonts are 777
<soundray> mindstate: '/msg ubotu qemu'
<blazemonger> royel:i didn't know that ubuntu  wouldn't run on configurations that other distros run fine on
<mindstate> soundray: sorry lol
<soundray> blazemonger: ubuntu runs as well as any other distribution on modern PCs
<chrisjw_> fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts": caching, 2 fonts, 3 dirs
<chrisjw_> the OS can see tahoma
<chrisjw_> it's just damn amsn that can't and i like using tahoma on msn messenger
<blazemonger> Soulless: isn't a pentium 4 1.4 ghz modern enough?
<soundray> blazemonger: I'm telling you, it's your setup
<shiv> Plz see this http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136604#c1 It says status resolved. Where do I find the resolution?
<noodles12> blazemonger: i had it running on a p3 dell optiplex gx110
<blazemonger> how can it be my setup? if  other distros run fine?
<Soulless> blazemonger: I'm not sure. butI would think so, depending on what load UR putting on it.
<anthony_> soundray: my friend attempted to install xgl on ubuntu as stated in the www.ubuntuguide.org, but after invoking thefuture only the fornt windows could be accessed, after a restart the GUI fails to load
<soundray> blazemonger: your ubuntu setup
<gre1> how do i get ubuntu to play mp3s in firefox?
<LjL> !away > goldeagle_away    (goldeagle_away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<anthony_> and the following message is displayed "failed to start XServer (Graphical Interface), it is likely that it is not set up correctly"
<blazemonger> so youre saying my PC is broken?
<soundray> anthony_: xgl experts are in
<soundray> anthony_: xgl experts are in #ubuntu-effects
<unop> shiv,  sounds like a question to be asked in #kde
<anthony_> 10x..
<soundray> blazemonger: no, I'm saying your personal individual local ubuntu installation is broken
<Soulless> blazemonger: try getting another install CD
<bwilson> What is a good media player for AVI files?
<Soulless> bwilson: try VLC
<noodles12> vlc
<soundray> bwilson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<bwilson> Soulless noodles12:  ok thanks
<gsiener> hi all
<goldeagle> LjL: message readed, thx man, sorry for this :)
<blazemonger> soundray:i've downloaded ubuntu a billion times
<gsiener> anyone have experience with nforce2 and X.Org?
<soundray> blazemonger: it seems that I won't be able to convince you that nothing is wrong with ubuntu as a distribution.
<soundray> blazemonger: neither can I seem to get you to try some diagnostics on your system.
<blazemonger> i've ran memtest and my memory is just fine
<Soulless> blazemonger: maybe it ain't your memory
<soundray> blazemonger: now will you please stop abusing the channel for slagging off the distribution. This is not what it is for.
<mindstate> anyone know why i get this message "Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated" when i run qemu, ive got the kqemu module loaded
<Biovore> blazemonger: ubuntu is designed to be simple to install, and becausae of this some of the flexablity has been obvuscated from the average user..
<bauer77> blazemonger:  do you have a wireless adapter on your pc?
<LjL> mindstate: perhaps wrong permissions on /dev/kqemu, try running qemu as root (just as a test - then change the permissions if it succeeds)
<mindstate> LjL
<mindstate> ok
<chrisjw_> lol nopr
<chrisjw_> didn't work
<sable> >	I run ./configure CFLAGS=-fno-stack-protector
<jonw> how do i allow my ubuntu user account to forward low ports like root can ?
<gsiener> anyone here familiar with nforce2 and xorg?
<sable> >	and I get checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<sable> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<sable> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<sable> checking for gcc... gcc
<soundray> chrisjw_: it seems you will have to use your app with a font other than tahoma.
<sable> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<sable> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<jonw> over ssh sorry
<sable> See `config.log' for more details.
<sable> Any ideas? config.log doesn't tell me much
<unop> sable,  well, does ./configure run without CFLAGS set there?
<sable> unop: lemme check
<unop> sable,  and whatever you do, dont paste in here
<sable> unop: ?
<Pici> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> sable: it sounds like you don't have a C compiler.
<sable> it also seems to be working without cflags
<sable> I have gcc installed
<unop> sable,  maybe this -- CFLAGS=-fno-stack-protector ./configure
<battlesquid> hm my computer restarted while i was away. is there some way to find out why?
<battlesquid> like what happened
<sable> Unop: already tried that, it says command not found
<soundray> battlesquid: examine '/var/log/syslog'
<unop> sable,  maybe this then -- CFLAGS='-fno-stack-protector' ./configure
<alecjw> hi. gaim keeps saying " Message could not be sent because a connection error occured:" and not sending me messages. why's this and how can i fix it?
<alecjw> *my
<sable> same error, Compiler cannot create executables
<hitammanis> hello again
<jonw> agh, this whole trying not to be root thing can really get in the way sometimes
<soundray> battlesquid: look for the string 'restart.' to jump to times when you booted, and go backwards from there.
<unop> sable,  It probable is a spelling mistake -- CFLAGS='-no-stack-protector' ./configure
<soundray> jonw: use 'sudo -i'
<gsiener> nforce2 anyone? official nvidia driver?
<unop> probably*
<battlesquid> soundray, thanks. there's no match for restart in that log though
<sable> Unop: you were right, I typed the last one in and it worked
<jonw> soundray: not when I want to ssh to the ubuntu box to set up a low port ssh forward :(
<soundray> battlesquid: examine '/var/log/syslog.0' then. Syslogs get renamed at regular intervals
<unop> sable,  be careful :)
<hitammanis> Question: It seem like only .php file are being displayed when l do the localhost, it does not display any html js or css, What can I do to change this?
<sable> Anyone know of a good graphical backup manager?
<phyberoptik> graphical? cli ftw
<soundray> jonw: I suggest you locally redirect the low port to a high one, then let users forward the high one.
<soundray> !sbackup | sable
<ubotu> sable: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<jonw> soundray: with iptables ?
<soundray> jonw: possibly, but I was thinking of ssh
<stephen> hello everybody
<stephen> :P
<jonw> soundray: oh ssh the ssh ... hmm, that could work ... thanks .. it'll do me for now I think
<soundray> jonw: bit of a hack, but if it works, it works ;)
<chastech> Hi people! - Is there a bootgrub program to write to the mbr on any drive?
<soundray> chastech: can you rephrase that?
<duffyd> howdy all - how do I enable my 'wireless mouse' in xorg? I've google for a while but can't find anything
<MarcN> sable: I like to use rsnapshot to do backups.  once setup you don't have to do anything.
<posingaspopular> supergrub
<gsiener> duffyd - is it a bluetooth mouse?
<knight> ive got this error in gcc....ld returned exit status 1..i cant be able to get the exe file
<duffyd> no, usb wireless
<knight> what can i do?
<gsiener> duffyd - if that's the case, it should look to ubuntu like a normal usb mouse
<duffyd> gsiener: the wireless keyboard works fine just not the mouse.
<duffyd> It's a Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 2.10
<hitammanis> It seem like only .php file are being displayed when l do the localhost thing , it does not display any .html .js or .css, What can I do to change this?
<hitammanis> Please help
<knight> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<chastech> <soundray> yeah I have my computer booting from the menu.lst on my D: drive
<knight> ./shell: line 3: ./f: No such file or directory
<gsiener> silly question: have you checked the batteries? :)
<posingaspopular> duffyd: I have the 2.0
<benkong2> I had to delete my original profile for firefox. Now my flash and adobe don't work, other than remove and reinstall is there a way to fix these plugins
<MarcN> knight: you know the binary is not named *.exe, right?
<duffyd> I noticed on the forums that there are quite a number of issues with this product (probably because it's MS ;-)
<posingaspopular> and ive had no problems, save batteries
<knight> MarcN, yah
<MystaMax> hitammanis, please rephrase your question
<gsiener> I'm actually using a wireless ms mouse as well, and it recognized it, too
<duffyd> posingaspopular: do you mind posting your 'Mouse' section of xorg.conf?
<posingaspopular> not at all if you show me how to get it
<knight> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status ./shell: line 3: ./f: No such file or directory
<sable> I'm getting an error during compiling that says gcc: unreconigzed command '-no-stack-protector'
<soundray> chastech: what are you trying to do?
<knight> MarcN, this is the error
<duffyd> posingaspopular: do the following at a command prompt "vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<duffyd> posingaspopular: then scroll through the file (press down arrow) until you find 'Mouse"
<knight> MarcN, ive done gcc -o f f.o and ./f
<duffyd> well 'Mouse' without the quotes ;-)
<chastech> <soundray> I want my mbr to read the menu.lst on drive C:
<MarcN> knight: why not gcc -o f f.c
<kleftisx> hello i have install Beryl and it has dissapear the bar that includes Close(X) Maximize, And minimize(-) buttons
<kleftisx> any way to fix it?
<hitammanis> MystaMax: my webserver is only showing or display file with the ext .php, and if I change a html filename to whatever.php it shows. What do I do to correct this?
<_jvictor> anyone dev who works on laptop issues in here?
<soundray> chastech: sounds like you need grub for Windows
<slippyr4> Hi all, does anyone know how to make a new initrd or links to info? I need to add a module to it to move my root to a new controller.
<knight> MarcN, but ive first done gcc -c f.c
<knight> MarcN, getting same error thorought the other way
<MarcN> knight: if you have .o files, use ld to link them.  if you use gcc -o f f.c  it will compile and link it
<bwilson> What is a good BitTorrent downloading software like KTorrent...but for Gnome  (Not Azuereus)
<MystaMax> hitammanis, does apache return an error message in the browser, or nothing is displayed? sounds like an apache handler iss
<MystaMax> issue
<chastech> <soundray>yeah I have dapper on D: and hoary on C:
<Rounin> Hello! Does anyone happen to know of a working ID3v2 editor with Unicode support that doesn't use ID3lib?
<posingaspopular> "/etc/x11/xorg.conf" [New File]                                0,0-1         All
<hitammanis> MystaMax: is displays nothing
<mindstate> bwilson: uTorrent under wine works like a charm
<Rounin> The id3lib in Ubuntu currently has a bug with Unicode, so it would have to be based on something else
<blazemonger> so if i install ubuntu-desktop again it will run good ?
<duffyd> posingaspopular: it's case-sensitive "vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MystaMax> hitammanis, how did you install apache?
<posingaspopular> with quotation marks?
<jahid> hi, how can i set environment variable so that they will be loaded when i login? should i write on ".bashrc"?
<duffyd> posingaspopular: no :-)
<alecjw> hi. gaim keeps saying " Message could not be sent because a connection error occured:" and not sending my messages. why's this and how can i fix it?
<hitammanis> through the Synaptic Package Manager
<bcardarella> Does anyone know where I can get a copy of the default apache2.conf file?
<hitammanis> MystaMax:  through the Synaptic Package Manager
<knight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kupesoft> jahid: at the bottom of ~/.bashrc put: export VARIABLE="Value"
<duffyd> posingaspopular: yes please use pastebin
<alecjw> bcardarella, sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2 should do it
<posingaspopular> okay i got this thing that says section files font path /user/share/x11 etc
<posingaspopular> i'll use pastebin
<bcardarella> alecjw: thanks
<duffyd> posingaspopular: that's the one
<litos523> hola
<posingaspopular> okay now what do i do
<nzx> hey, my laptop is not powering down when i do a shutdown, it gets to when it says power down and nothing happens
<_jvictor> need some help on Hotkeys for a laptop..
<kupesoft> nzx: You can just press power at that point, does the hard disk shut off?
<duffyd> well try this - type type the following without quotes: "/Mouse" then press Enter
<posingaspopular> oh okay
<posingaspopular> duh thanks
<duffyd> it should find the "Mouse" section
<kupesoft> nzx: You'll hear it sort of click and stop spinning,
<nzx> kupesoft, thats what i have been doing, but it would be better if it powered off properly
<bcardarella> alecjw: actually, that's not what I'm looking for...
<slippyr4> noone have any info on how to make a new initrd?
<MystaMax> hitammanis, if you haven't changed any config files, I'd try reinstalling. My first thought is that your apache handler is messed up, also try #apache channel
<nzx> kupesoft, the hard drive clicks when i hold the power button
<posingaspopular> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5782/
<kupesoft> nzx: Agreed! Hmmm, sounds like an acpi issue.
<posingaspopular> is that right? my first time using pastebin
<kupesoft> nzx: What laptop are you running?
<bcardarella> alecjw: I installed Apache2.2 because I need mod_proxy_balance for Rails and I would like to ty to configure close to a Ubuntu installation...
<nzx> kupesoft, its a sony vaio vgn-s3xp
<Kelbizzle> Anyone know how I can find out when a file was created.
<Meltdown79> Hey guys, ive been running ubuntu for some time at home and im thinking about installing linux dist at work too, but.. since im a webdesigner i need photoshop and dreamweaver and phpED... I just cant find any similar programs.... I could live without photoshop, but not Dreamweaver... any suggestions?? Been trying to get DW working using wine without any results. =)
<knight> hi can anyone help me with my gcc compilation? this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5783/
<duffyd> posingaspopular: thanks - I'll report back
<alecjw> bcardarella, i'm not sure how to do that. dsorry
<posingaspopular> gimp
<slippyr4> anyone know what package mkinitrd would be in? or how i could find out for myself?
<posingaspopular> Meltdown79: gimp i mean
<knight> MarcN, hi can u pls check it out?http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5783/
<_jvictor> i use a toshiba laptop A105-S4334 .. i searched the forums to try to get the hotkeys working ..
<bcardarella> alecjw: oh, everything is already set up... I just need a default Ubuntu apache2.conf file to compare against httpd.conf
<gsiener> just switched to nvidia's official driver, and when I first boot up, I see the nvidia splash, then the screen turns black but I can still see/move the mouse
<_jvictor> anyone had luck with it ?
* mnoir designs web pages using standards - this eliminates dreamweaver 
<Meltdown79> posingaspopular yeah, gimp is ok.. but i dont really like it. I have been working with photoshop for 10 years and i know everything about it. =)
<MystaMax> Meltdown79, aptana is good XHTML/CSS/JS editor, just doesn't have WYSIWYG
<Meltdown79> The one I like the most is NVU, but it doesnt support SFTP!!!!! CRY!!!
<nzx> kupesoft, i think i need to make set ACPI=force, but how do i do it with grub? can i just pass ACPI=force as a kernel argument on the grub boot menu?
<Kelbizzle> Anyone know how I can find out when a file was created.
<kupesoft> nzx: http://www.siglost.org/vgna197vp/ - that isn't your exact model but the article talks about a workaround,
<duffyd> posingaspopular: after I looked at your xorg.conf file I noticed that it is exactly the same as mine ;-) so then I put new batteries in the mouse and 'hey presto' it works!
<Meltdown79> MystaMax, does it have sftp support?? =)
<duffyd> posingaspopular: how embawassing
<MystaMax> Meltdown79, check www.aptana.com, i'm not sure
<kupesoft> nzx: You'll have to add nolapic as a boot parameter
<_jvictor> the biggest issue is the screen brightness my eyes are getting roasted ..
<Meltdown79> yes, thanx. =) Anyone got Dreamweaver MX 2004 to work with Ubuntu by the way? I got 6.10
<nzx> kupesoft, thanks, i'll read up
<mnoir> Meltdown79: you might try Quantaplus - much better than NVU
<duffyd> posingaspopular: thanks a lot, though!
<kupesoft> nzx: May I pm you, I'll explain how to set up a kernel argument there
<duffyd> l8r
<posingaspopular> np
<posingaspopular> good luck
<TabooTreez> Can anyone help me with wine?
<TabooTreez> Im trying to run warcraft
<nzx> kupesoft, sure
<TabooTreez> and all im getting is warcraft in black and grey
<TabooTreez> no textures kinda
<TabooTreez> real funky
<MystaMax> Meltdown79, check out this thread. I didn't read it, but looks informative, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266627&highlight=dreamweaver+on+ubuntu
<_jvictor> any toshiba satellite users who have got hotkeys working  ?
<_jvictor> some hack to reduce the screen brightness will do
<_jvictor> its like looking at the sun  all day ..
<yopad> hey guys...how do you get the default toolbar back?
<yopad> i was messing around and deleted the whole thing...
<Meltdown79> mnoir, i have tried quantaplus too... looks really nice, but it also has this problem that it doesnt support sftp i think, only ftp. Or maybe i just didnt understand how to set it up???? would be awsome
<_jvictor> yopad, u deleted both ?
<yopad> naw...the top one..the main one
<Meltdown79> Thanx  alot MystaMax, i will have a look into it
<mnoir> hmm - have you asked eric?  join the email list and post - the crew is very small and usually has ready answers for everything.
<yopad> is there a way to restore it?
<_jvictor> rt clik on the botom one and selct nw panel
<AMD> i need the gnome partion manager .......how do i get it please
<_jvictor> new panel*
<chastech> <soundray>thank you darling
<mnoir> AMD:
<MystaMax> Meltdown79, no prob. It looks like aptana supports SFTP
<yopad> i know you can rebuild it...but adding new stuff...but im messing stuff
<yopad> missing stuff
<mnoir> AMD: install gparted?
<Meltdown79> MystaMax, yepp, im having a look at it right now.
<_jvictor> yopad, once the panel is there , u can rt clik on it and use add to panel.. to select whatever u want
<AMD> mnoir ok i will try after the update is done
<surripui> how do I make a 6.10 desktop boot without X
<yopad> thanks jvic
<daleth> Can anyone outside the US try to open the webpage http://www.futureflex.com for me?  I've gotten complaints that non-us people can't get there.  Trying to troubleshoot...
<_jvictor> np..anytime :)
<kupesoft> daleth: Way off topic.
<Meltdown79> MystaMax hehe... seems like it got everything i wont.. but the most important thing... PHP support..hehe
<variant> daleth: that is not really an ubuntu related issue, this is not the place to ask that kind of thing (a cynical man would think you were just trying to generate hits)
<surripui> can anyone hlep me with my boot without X on 6.10 desktop question?
<MystaMax> Meltdown79, easy eclipse can help with that. you're going through the same steps i went through. I also do webdev work
<Zaggynl> !prism
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prism - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slippyr4> is there a way to list all currently loaded kernel modules
<variant> slippyr4: lsmod
<_jvictor> lsmod
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<slippyr4> thanks
<variant> slippyr4: you might want to pipe that to more or less, there will be a lot of modules on ubuntu
* TabooTreez needs help with wine
<variant> TabooTreez: #wine is the place to ask
* surripui needs help with X'less boot
<TabooTreez> variant: ive done so
<Meltdown79> MystaMax, yeah, but all programs i have checked does miss one thing that i need... no program does have all the support that dreamweaver has =)
<Meltdown79> Guess i just have to live with it if i want to go linux =)
<MystaMax> Meltdown79, thats the conclusion i came to
<wolferine> when I try and dl the unbuntu .iso using FlashFXP, it shows as a shortcut in the dir (the icon it), and I still cannot get the file, is this a common problem?
* surripui wonders if anyone will help me with this issue of X'less boot-up on 6.10 desktop
<MystaMax> wolferine, doesn't sound common
<ndee> hello there, is the open source driver for ATI cards more stable than the proprietary driver?
<MystaMax> wolferine, what server are you going to
<ndee> the problem is, when I sometimes restart my X server, the whole computer freezes and I can't do a thing and I read, that it's a problem of the ATI driver.
<wolferine> ndee been working on it for awhile now? (i am just starting to get ati to work) ?
<ndee> wolferine: hm?
* surripui this is lame
<Meltdown79> MystaMax if i would only be working with php etc i could be using phpED wich is a very nice phpeditor.... then linux would work really nice.. but when needing photoshop and dreamweaver this looks hard.. Gimp is just not good enough and there is no program similar to dreamweaver..hehehe... I guess i will just have linux at home for now... to play with
<redguy> is there any difference between the -386 kernel and the -generic kernel?
<Shaffox> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<variant> Meltdown79: you can install dreamweaver in wine
<redguy> if there is - what's the difference?
<wolferine> ndee your trying to get the ATI drivers to work in linux
<wolferine> correct?
<HymnToLife> redguy, the 386 kernel is designed to work even on veeeeeery old hardware
<ndee> wolferine: no, I have the driver running and also had beryl running etc.
<HymnToLife> so it has no optimizations, and thus will run slower on new hardwre
<Meltdown79> variant, yepp.. I have been trying to do it... two ways, first i installed it in windows and copied all the files like the tutorials tells me... then I found a tutorial that told me to install the program using wine.. nothing worked though... didnt get it to run on my Ubuntu 6.10.. dreamweaver MX 2004.. =)  Maybe it was me who screwed up
<wolferine> sweet
<ndee> wolferine: I'm thinking about switching to the open source driver, if it's more stable.
<variant> Meltdown79: real men use emacs
<wolferine> thats the point I am trying to get to
<shatrat> ndee, what card do you have?
<variant> Meltdown79: http://www.z123.org/techsupport/lxdrtut.htm
<ndee> shatrat: I have the ATI T2 Firegl 128, in a Thinkpad T42p
<Meltdown79> =)
<HymnToLife> redguy, so unles your PC is ~15 years old, you should go with the generic :p
<wolferine> ndee, can I talk to you in pm, to see what I need to do to get past some pitfalls?
<shatrat> ndee, do you know what core that uses?
<nofxx> hi.. my samsung LCD is offset to the right... using 'nv' driver.... samsung says 30-81 HSync... can I play with that value?? what can I do?
<ndee> wolferine: yep, np
<ndee> shatrat: let me check
<MystaMax> Meltdown79, is vmware overkill for u?
<jove> can the i686 kernel run on an AMD-K6?
<Meltdown79> MystaMax, im running vmware... thats how i survive =) Got DW and photoshop installed heheh
<nofxx> jove: nope
<shatrat> noflxfor starters I wouldnt use the "nv" driver.
<redguy> HymnToLife: ok, so the generic is equivalent to the old -i686 ?
<ndee> shatrat: FGL 9600
<shatrat> redguy, not entirely, -generic also supports dual core and hyperthreading
<HymnToLife> redguy, more or less, actually it is a replacement for all the optimized kernels
<nofxx> shatrat: its a thin client..... apt-get is not working on the ltsp chroot... so I can install nvidia
<HymnToLife> !generic | redguy
<ubotu> redguy: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<daleth> variant: kupesoft: OK, where *do* you recommend I go for that.  I just thought there's a stable of people of an international flavor... Maybe they can help...
<Meltdown79> MystaMax, only problem with running windows xp in vmware is that it is kind of slow.... it slows my computer down a bit... i only have 1 gig of ram.... probably need more to make vmware to run nicely =)
<shatrat> nofxx, I see.  not sure what you can do in that case
<redguy> HymnToLife: thanks this seems what I was looking for
<variant> daleth: ask a friend
<ndee> shatrat: I think it's a 9600 core, radeon 9600 or something
<nofxx> shatrat: *can't install ... ahh ok.. ty man
<shatrat> ndee, well if it is related to the 9x00 series then it should be able to work with the open source driver.
<variant> daleth: would you phone the gas company to check if your website was working? no, so don't ask such things here either please
<MystaMax> Meltdown79, i can't say the same, although I've got more RAM. I can run 3 vm, beryl, on dual desktops no problem
<Voria1> hey guys
<daleth> variant: nice.  #ubuntu... where the otterly obvious is handed off as assistance.
<ndee> shatrat: but do you think it would be more stable than the proprietary driver?
<Voria1> is this the support channel?
<variant> daleth: #ubuntu an ubuntu support channel where support for roasting chickens and other unrelated things cannot be found
<variant> Voria1: indeed it is
<Voria1> variant: i got a simple question
<Voria1> i hop
<nofeardjb> What's the command to turn off or 'remove' your sound module?
<Meltdown79> MystaMax, yeah.. Im able to run Windows Xp nicely.... it works good, but... it doesnt work as good as a windows machine... with only windows installed..hehe... When im running photoshop, dreamweaver, browser and a few more apps in windows.. it get very slow.. =)'
<variant> Voria1: ask away
<shatrat> ndee, meth addicts are more stable than the proprietary ATI drivers.
<sable> In the package manager, what is the difference between romval, and complete removal?
<ndee> shatrat: lol
<Voria1> I just installed 6.06, but apt wouldn't download anything so i replaced sources.list with the one on the ubuntu website. I'm trying to compile a driver but i keep getting errors
<red_star_bg> hi
<Meltdown79> MystaMax , i love having Windows xp virtual machine on one desktop.... and using beryl makes it really cool... =)  Very easy to switch between linux and windows.. =)
<red_star_bg> i love you red star belgrade
<nofeardjb> beryl ftw
<variant> Voria1: put the errors at www.rafb.net/paste
<Voria1> k
<Meltdown79> beryl ftw
<Voria1> what language do i use
<variant> Voria1: plain text
<nofeardjb> anyone know how to remove the sound module?
<sacater> Meltdown79: beryl sucks, way too cpu intenive with xgl
<sacater> cant play games or antyintg
<nofeardjb> if your gpu sucks, then beryl will suck
<shatrat> nofeardjb, why do you want to do that?
<variant> sacater: works better with aiglx
<nofeardjb> on my laptop
<nofeardjb> i don't want sound on it
<Voria1> http://rafb.net/p/mjQ62Y94.html
<shatrat> nofeardjb, why not just mute the sound?
<variant> nofeardjb: actualy, i have a radeon 7000 igp and beryl works rather nicely
<MystaMax> Meltdown79, yea, beryl works well for me
<Meltdown79> sacater im not having any problems at all runnig beryl, my cpu is the same when turning it on
<nofeardjb> would that work when it boots up?
<nofeardjb> cuz i don't want the boot up sound to play when i log in
<royel> anyone know what would be preventing a theme from updating the "start" button applications, places, system area, everything else updates correctly but those items.
<shatrat> nofeardjb, I think you can disable that in the GDM setup, and then mute everything else in alsamixer
<nofeardjb> variant: nice
<variant> Voria1: did you run ./configure?
<shatrat> nofeardjb, alsamixer migth mute GDM as well
<Voria1> variant: lol im such a noob, did i run WHAT?
<nofeardjb> shatrat, gdm setup? do explain
<variant> Voria1: before you run make run ./configure
<Voria1> in the driver source dir?
<shatrat> nofeardjb, are you running ubuntu, the gnome version?
<nofeardjb> you bet
<variant> Voria1: yes
<Meltdown79> MystaMax ... I got this program that bugged on me and I just cant make it shut down... I know there is a way to find out what the process id is and then kill it in shell.... you know how to do it, i have forgotten. lol
<variant> Meltdown79: killall appname
<Voria1> no such file or directory :(
<Meltdown79> oh
<Meltdown79> thanx variant
<variant> Meltdown79: if it wont die do killall -9 appname
<nofeardjb> oh!
<Meltdown79> kk
<shatrat> nofeardjb, in System - >Administration -> Login Window go to the accessories tab and uncheck the sounds
<nofeardjb> i found the sound in "sound preferences"
<sacater> Meltdown79: go into terminal and do killall 9 <programname>
<variant> Meltdown79: you can also press alt f2 and type xkill then any window you click on will die
<Voria1> variant: i type "./configure" and it says no such file or directory
<Meltdown79> damn, this is a nice channel, i have been working with ubuntu for a couple of months without any help at all.. lol... I should have joined this channel much earlier...haha =) Learned a lot when googeling though
<variant> Voria1: fromyour pastebin you seem to be int he wrong dir, type cd .. first
<nofeardjb> shatrat: Thank you!
<sebrock> hey I'm sitting here with this problem and I know the answer is simple... I cant use the volume changer in ubuntu, ie it doesnt alter the volume. But sound works fine. How do I fix this???
<wolferine> whats ggoogle?
<variant> Voria1: so, cd.. && ./configure
<shatrat> nofeardjb, no problem
<Meltdown79> variant LOL... xkill rulez!
<MystaMax> Meltdown79, i like to use htop from the commandline
<variant> Meltdown79: indeed
<shatrat> sebrock, sounds like the volume changer is set to change the wrong volume slider by default
<nihilocrat> Does anyone know which package provides openGL headers? I can get glu and glut headers, but not plain old opengl ones
<nihilocrat> I've already installed libgl1-mesa-dev
<Meltdown79> thanx for telling me about xkill.. =) I have been doing the killall in shell, but xkill works much faster =)
<Voria1> variant: what dir am i supposed to be in? im in the same dir as the driver source. is there supposed to be a config file?
<britishseapower> using nautilus to browse my samba server works (it sees it and i can copy a 5 mb file)....but when i try to copy a large file (700mb) the transfer just gets slower and slower and eventually times out...any ideas?
<shatrat> sebrock, you can right click it and go to preferences and select device to control, you probably want either Main or PCM
<sebrock> shatrat, yes something likew that
<variant> Voria1: did you install build-essential etc as well?
<Voria1> O.o
<variant> Voria1: the top leve of the source directory probably
<shatrat> sebrock, its PCM for me.
<hitammanis> hello once again
<user123> I booted into single usermode, how do I mount my filesystem read and write?
<HymnToLife> Voria1, what are you trying to compile ?
<variant> Voria1: apt-get install build-essential
<Voria1> as we speed, variant
<nofeardjb> i sure wish beryl would work with integrate intel graphics
<Voria1> speak*
<wolferine> whats the command to check what X i am running?
<variant> wolferine: what version? X -version
<chrisjw_> how do you uninstall a package?
<shatrat> nofeardjb, what makes you think it doesnt?
<variant> chrisjw_: apt-get remove packagename
<sebrock> shatrat, now thats strange I dont have PCM as an option
<pbureau> chrisjw_, apt-get remove <packagename>
<nofeardjb> i tried?
<nofeardjb> lol
<shatrat> sebrock, well, different strokes for different chipsets, folks
<nofeardjb> i just got a white screen
<user123> I booted into single usermode, how do I mount my filesystem read and write?
<HymnToLife> wolferine, X -version
<Meltdown79> MystaMax, you know if there ar any tweaks to get vmware to work better? =) I just gave my windows xp virtual machine 20gig of HD and 512 mb of ram i think.... any other setting so make it run better? =)
<nofeardjb> its possible that it wasn't configured correctly as well hehe
<shatrat> nofeardjb, possible
<HymnToLife> Meltdown79, get a better CPU :p
<Voria1> variant: i have gcc, make, kernel hearers, build-essential, what else shold i need?
<Meltdown79> MystaMax, and when im running it, it seems like its faster to run it using vmware player, is that how you are suppose to run it right?
<variant> Voria1: depends on what your installing
<Meltdown79> HymnToLife, yes!! hehe
<variant> Voria1: I have to go home now, sorry
<pbureau> Voria1, what your trying to get done ?
<nofeardjb> hehe
<variant> Voria1: refer to pbureau
<HymnToLife> Voria1, what are you trying to compile ? (second attempt)
<chrisjw_> what's the best emulator to use?
<variant> just finished work :D
<pbureau> lol variant dont start !
<nofeardjb> i have yet to find anyone with integrated intel graphics that has beryl working
<Voria1> lol
<Voria1> pb
<Voria1> im just installing a driver
<Voria1> but im a knub
<HymnToLife> which driver ?
<britishseapower> using nautilus to browse my samba server works (it sees it and i can copy a 5 mb file)....but when i try to copy a large file (700mb) the transfer just gets slower and slower and eventually times out...any ideas? cant figure it out ?
<Voria1> rt61 cvs
<variant> nofeardjb: my girl friend has intel on board gfx and it works flawlessly with aiglx
<Voria1> i keep getting make errors
<chona> i cannot run any command (written in c)..after installing libmysqlclient14-dev...i cannot use "./"
<pbureau> Voria1, so you read the README and INSTALL files in that package ? whats does it depend on to make it ?
<nofeardjb> do you know what the difference between the xgl and aiglx version is?
<Voria1> hm
<chrisjw_> what's the best emulator to use???
<pbureau> chona, try sudo ./ command
<HymnToLife> Voria1, pastebin them, we'll see what we can do
<HymnToLife> !repeat  | chrisjw_
<ubotu> chrisjw_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sebrock> shatrat, I found it
<shatrat> sebrock, glad to hear that.
<sebrock> although the leveler on the keyboard still takes the wrong volume
<ptrg> anyone using kxdocker, know how to make it update it's fake transparency more often?
<sebrock> shatrat, brb!
<hitammanis> I just re-installed apache2, and when I go to http://localhost/apache2-default/ is blank, what am I doing wrong please help?
<chona> itsays command not found
<HymnToLife> nofeardjb, AIGLX is just a "layer" on top of Xorg, XGL is a completely different X server
<Se2> i want to say
<nofeardjb> ok
<nofeardjb> i'll try aiglx then
<pbureau> chona, locate <command>
<nihilocrat> Does anyone know which package provides openGL headers? I can get glu and glut headers, but not plain old opengl ones. I've already installed libgl1-mesa-dev.
<shatrat> nofeardjb, follow the how-to. you shouldnt have tried xgl in the first place
<Se2> 6.10 have so many bugs
<nofeardjb> haha
<Se2> sux...
<britishseapower> using nautilus to browse my samba server works (it sees it and i can copy a 5 mb file)....but when i try to copy a large file (700mb) the transfer just gets slower and slower and eventually times out...
<bauer77> What bugs Se2
<HymnToLife> Se2, it WorksForMe (TM)
<nofeardjb> well, i used that one on another box so i went with that method first on my laptop
<chona> it can find it
<nofeardjb> i really didn't know the difference
<ptrg> i haven't had too many bugs with 6.10
<hitammanis> ptrg: wait one
<bauer77> works for me too
<chona> i can't even run even a simple "hello world" written in C
<sebrock> shatrat, do you know where I change that?
<Se2> bauer77
<Se2> stupid bugs
<britishseapower> using nautilus to browse my samba server works (it sees it and i can copy a 5 mb file)....but when i try to copy a large file (700mb) the transfer just gets slower and slower and eventually times out... how can it work for a small file but not a large one?
<Se2> need to restart pc -)
<HymnToLife> !repeat | britishseapower
<ubotu> britishseapower: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hitammanis> where is the httpd.conf file located
<AMD> i have an anoying problem with copy and paste
<Se2> the system doesn't respond
<chona> i can compile using gcc but i can't even run even a simple "hello world" written in C
<HymnToLife> hitammanis, /etc/apache2 iirc
<AMD> same times i copy but paste is not avalible
<shatrat> sebrock, I dont mess with multimedia keyboards myself, not sure.
<bauer77> Se2: maybe your hardware is not configured properly
<Se2> the windows system is more stable then ubuntu 6.10
<Meltdown79> Are there lots of tweaks for ubuntu to make it run even better? =)
<sable> In the package manager, what is the difference between romval, and complete removal?
<HymnToLife> Se2, are you a troll ?
<ptrg> /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Se2> this is true...
<bauer77> HymnToLife: that was my next question thanks
<Se2> :(
<MystaMax> ha
<trainer__> hi, where do I download the edgy iso that is NOT a live cd??
<AMD> Se2 give it some time
<nofeardjb> trainer: not possible
<shatrat> trainer__, there is an alternate installer available usually in the same place
<nofeardjb> trainer: unless its the server iso
<HymnToLife> trainer__, at the same place you downloaded your live cd from
<AMD> trainer__ you looking for an alternate install
<bauer77> only issue I had was Terminal Server client and I resolved that myself
<trainer__> AMD yes that one
<LjL> !alternate | trainer__
<ubotu> trainer__: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Se2> eh, i feel that system will crash son
<Se2> :))
<LjL> nofeardjb: not really...
<LjL> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nofeardjb> nofeardjb:or alternative install like they said ^^
<trainer__> the live cd can't detect my hdd, somone here told me yesterday to get that alternate cd
<nofeardjb> LjL: i know... lol
<nozey> how can i make apt reinstall the config files of a package?
<AMD> http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/ubuntu/
<LjL> nofeardjb: then why did you state the contrary? :o)
<HymnToLife> nozey, reinstall that package ?
<trainer__> LjL thanks
<nozey> i unninstaled apache2, then when i reinstall it, apt dont create the /etc/apache2 folder, for exemplo
<chona> i cannot run any command (written in c)..after installing libmysqlclient14-dev...i cannot use "./". i can compile using gcc but i can't even run even a simple "hello world" written in C
<nofeardjb> LjL: I get jumpy and ahead of myself... =/
<HymnToLife> chona, are you sure your bin is in the current dir and executable ?
<trainer__> no sweat ;)
<IanLiu> Hi
<HymnToLife> !hi | IanLiu
<ubotu> IanLiu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nozey> HymnToLife, any tips
<sable> In the package manager, what is the difference between romval, and complete removal?
<nozey> ?
<IanLiu> I am using Dapper Drake, and I wanted to upgrade my GLIBC to 2.4. How I do it?
<AMD> trainer__ live cd is better and faster
<HymnToLife> IanLiu, compile it from source, or upgrade to Edgy
<chona> yes my bin is in the current directory and is executable..
<chona> ls
<trainer__> AMD but the partitioner hangs
<HymnToLife> [20:02]  <AMD> trainer__ live cd is better and faster <= I sincerely hope you're joking
<hitammanis> ptrg: are you still here if so http://pastebin.com/881121
<AMD> HymnToLife its true http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/01/live-cd-vs-alternate-installer/
<LMJ> nozey : try  'apt-get install --reinstall <package>' or something like this, check the man apt-get
<wolferine> now to check the version of XFree?
<Se2> 2 minutes ago the totem was able to play music, but now it doesn't, 2 programs have crashed unexpectly, one program is not responding...
<IanLiu> is there a way to upgrade to edgy without reinstalling all ubuntu, or losing data?
<Se2> =)
<wolferine> how do I do that?
<hitammanis> ptrg: I followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<nozey> LMJ, already tried that and checked the man
<sebrock> anyone else who knows where to alter the mapping of a key one the keyboard
<Se2> need an restart
<AMD> trainer__ burn the cd at a slower speed
<nozey> tryed dpkg-reconfigure package too
<HymnToLife> faster, maybe, I never really paid attention to the time it took
<AMD> Se2 sudo reboot -r now
<HymnToLife> but better, no way
<shatrat> IanLiu, yes there is, you might want to check the forum thread about it though, it doesn't work 100% reliably
<LMJ> sable :   remove the package simply,  remove complete (apt-get --purge)  remove also all config file you modify & directories created
<AMD> HymnToLife imho
<IanLiu> hmm
<IanLiu> better compile from source
<nozey> LMJ, it removed. but it dont install the config files again
<IanLiu> I must compile libc6 right?
<LjL> Se2, if you have a specific question, ask - but just complaining about various less-than-well-defined problems will not be of much use, unfortunately.
<Se2> i want to make an 5days uptime but its seems is to hard to make todo with ubuntu
<AMD> trainer__	also make sure you drives are set up correctly
<hitammanis>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<trainer__> so, where do I download the alternate iso? ubotu didnt say
<HymnToLife> trainer__, the same place you douwnloaded your live cd from
<wolferine> how do I check which XFree I have on my system?
<HymnToLife> wolferine, you most likely don't have it at all
<nozey> LMJ, take a look: http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/1631
<wolferine> i do
<wheels3572> How do I mount a CD?
<HymnToLife> but have Xorg instead
<sable> anyone know an easy way to install the newest gcc?
<wolferine> whats the command to check the version?
<bauer77> wheels3572:  google mount a CD
<wolferine> for either then, Xorg of XFree
<LMJ> nozey : "dpkg -l | grep -i apache"   what is gives to you ?   remove all apache related packages with --purge option,   do a "deborphan" command (or install it if you don't have it,   "apt-get --purge"  all packages who are orphelan,  then do  "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"  then,  "aptitute install apache2"   etc...
<haxality> wheels3572: sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<HymnToLife> wolferine, X -version
<haxality> wheels3572: in a terminal, of course
<rob123> I recently changed my webserver from gentoo to ubuntu server, and now server seems to loose connection every 20 min or so and the come back online again, I did not have this problem before. Any ideeas?
<wolferine> doesnt say in X -version
<chona> i cannot run any command (written in c)..after installing libmysqlclient14-dev...i cannot use "./". i can compile using gcc but i can't even run even a simple "hello world" written in C
<wolferine> just has the rls info about X window system
<wolferine> not XFree or Xorg
<HymnToLife> wolferine, and what do you want to know ?
<raeez> Hi, my computer crashes when loading ubuntu at boot time, but this only happens if any external usb hdd's are in. If i take them out, and then boot, it boots fine into ubuntu. How can i fix this?
<wolferine> what version I have of either XFree or Xorg
<wheels3572> haxality, not working hmmmmmm
<wolferine> thats what I asked wasnt it?
<mrkris> I can't seem to recall, what's the package that installs the restricted formats for you?
<shatrat> wolferine, try Xorg -version
<bauer77> s
<sable> anyone know an easy way to install the newest gcc?
<HymnToLife> wolferine, it definitely tells you then
<pbureau> raeez,  tell your bios to not boot from usb
<mc44> wolferine: the version it gives *is* the version of Xorg
<mc44> wolferine: most likely 7.1.1
<wheels3572> haxality, if I do wheels@wheels-desktop:~$ ls -l /mnt
<wheels3572> total 0
<wheels3572>  that's the outcome
<raeez> pbureau:
<raeez> pbureau: It loads perfectly fine in windows..
<nozey> LMJ, humm. it worked. seems that apache2 was not the package that had the config files. thank you and im sorry for my english (im brazilian).
<wolferine> and to check the kernel version?
<raeez> pbureau: and i get to the grub loader and all, just once i select ubuntu then it loads for a while and then crashes
<LMJ> raeez :  do you have something related to this USB stoage device on fstab ?  It boots with another OS on it ?  Are you sure that's not a USB poweer cosumption
<pbureau> raeez, humm then I dont know.
<chona> i changed the permissions and now it says "cannot execute s binary file"
<shatrat> wolferine, it will be in that same string
<LMJ> welcome nozey
<raeez> pbureau: It doesnt actually crash, it sort of just stops responsing
<mc44> wolferine: well for one it says so in the X -version :) but you want "uname -r"
<raeez> responding*
<nofeardjb> shatrat: AIGLX works! weee beryl on my laptop! :D
<wolferine> oh it does
<shatrat> raeez, try booting without "quiet splash" at the end of your kernel options.
<wolferine> well arent you just smrt
<shatrat> nofeardjb, Icongratulations
<nofeardjb> woohoo!
<raeez> shatrat: i have, and i get the same result
<nofeardjb> shatrat: ok, give something else to do with my time now lol
<raeez> shatrat: it gets to the mounting local fielsystem part and stops there
<shatrat> raeez, but can you at least see where it stops?
<mrkris> anyone happen to know the tool that aids in install restricted formats and what not?
<shatrat> raeez, k, well then it is definitely related to mounting the USB disk.  Maybe adding it permanently to your fstab would help, I dont know.  I dont like to use usb for anything but mice personally
<Pici> !easyubuntu | Are you thinking of this mrkris:
<ubotu> Are you thinking of this mrkris:: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<nofeardjb> you may be thinking of automatix?
<mrkris> ahh yes.
<mrkris> both of those would work. thanks :)
<nofeardjb> :D
<shatrat> mrkris, I wouldnt recommend either, dont
<mc44> !automatix | mrkris
<ubotu> mrkris: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<shatrat> !restricted | mrkris
<ubotu> mrkris: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chona> please help...i can't make ./ work
<nofeardjb> hehe i was waiting for that
<mrkris> so i shouldn't even use easyubuntu ?
<nofeardjb> you guys are quick
<Pici> nofeardjb: Then why did you suggest it?
<nofeardjb> Pici: cuz i knew that's what he was trying to remember
<mrkris> I don't mind doing it by hand, but i'd prefer to just clicks a few buttons so i can get back to work.
<nofeardjb> we weren't recommending it, just helping remember what he had forgotten
<leafw> any guide on installing .deb packages from sources, so that I can tune the -march=nocona a la gentoo ?
<shatrat> mrkris, its not much harder to go and do it using the guide I linked, and it wont hose your upgrade system
<ndee> which ATI open source driver can I use for after 9200 chips?
<mrkris> Ok.
<shatrat> ndee, which one specifically?
<ndee> shatrat: the FGL 9600
<shatrat> ndee, oh.  hold on one second
<ndee> ok
<ndee> shatrat: http://ati.amd.com/products/fireglt2-128/index.html that one to be exact :)
<shatrat> ndee, try the steps for the driver listed in this guide.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy   I believe the open source driver works with everything up to the x800 currently
<shatrat> ndee, just the driver part of that guide, not necessarily any of the other stuff :)
<drake> oh heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<drake> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
<swimmerino88> hello to evrebody i have a biggggggggg problem!!!mi kubuntu doesn't start!!!!after the login appears a black screen and then i come back to the login screen,i have pressed ctrl f1 and after the login i have this outputs  error -bash:  [:=: unary operator expected
<nofeardjb> uh
<drake> sudo
<drake> sudo it up!
<mc44> drake: please stop that
<ndee> shatrat: ok, gonna test it :) thx!
<toM|vendettA> hi i was wondering what program i should use to mass convert files from .ogg to .mp3?
<ndee> shatrat: If you have ATI Radeon 9500 or above try [BinaryDriverHowto/ATI] . hhmmmm
<mc44> toM|vendettA: soundconverter works well for me
<ndee> ah, that is for xgl, etc
<swimmerino88> PLEASE SOMEBODY CAN HELP ME?I NEED TO USE THE COMPUTER!
<ndee> too bad that isn't too stable at the moment
<mc44> !caps | swimmerino88
<ubotu> swimmerino88: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<swimmerino88> but nobody read me!
<LMJ> ok swimmerino88
<wheels3572> How do I see if something is Automounted
<LMJ> what did you do recently ?
<shatrat> ndee, well, I think that part is out of date.  I believe code is in the xorg "ati" driver for everything up to x800 by now, , but I dont use my 9600 anymore so I am still looking for confirmation
<LMJ> did you edited some scripts or conf files ?
<mc44> shatrat: I think thats the case, radeon doesnt exist anymore at least
<ndee> shatrat: oh okay.
<swimmerino88> LMJ can you hel me?
<Hairy> ROFL
<Hairy> this is awsome
<LMJ> swimmerino88 : maybe, maybe not
<LMJ> swimmerino88 : what did you do recently ?  did you edited some scripts or conf files ?
<swimmerino88> LMJ yes!yesterday i installed postgres
<pitch> guten abend
<nofeardjb> guten tag
<shatrat> servus
<mc44> !de | pitch
<ubotu> pitch: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nofeardjb> hehe
<swimmerino88> LMJ in a guide there was written that i have to write a path in a file tha i don't remember then today i switch on my computer and now i can't acces!and i need to work!
<ndee> shatrat: can I just remove the driver while I'm still in X?
<hawke> what documentation exists for preseed configuration files?
<shatrat> ndee, yeah, youll have to restart X and maybe reboot for changes to take effect.
<nofeardjb> how can i get rid of all the server messages in IRC?
<mc44> swimmerino88: try asking in #ubuntu-it if you want to ask in italian :)
<ndee> shatrat: ok
<Shaffox> @bush
<swimmerino88> mc44:i don't want to ask there because no body help me!
<sable> Is there a way to add a link to the package manger so that it installs it automatically?  manual installation of gcc sucks
<swimmerino88> LMJ can we change the path?please!
<ndee> shatrat: ok, I gonna reboot now :D
<bmk789> i have 2 shortcuts to my jumpdrive on my desktop and i can only unmount 1   how can i get rid of the extra?
<shatrat> ndee, good luck
<swimmerino88> mc44 how do you know that i am italian?
<hawke> the only preseed info I can find are example configurations
<Shaffox> @now timezone
<hawke> nothing saying what options exist, or what they mean
<LMJ> swimmerino88 ; show me the file you edited
<HymnToLife> swimmerino88, right-click on your nick :)
<ndee> shatrat: and just replace "fglrx" in the Driver part with "radeon"?
<LMJ> on paste.ubuntu......   check the topic swimmerino88
<AlexC_> crap
<swimmerino88>  LMJ:how can i show it if i can't acces in the computer!!!?
<shatrat> ndee, "radeon" or "ati"  not sure exactly what the difference is.
<ndee> shatrat: ok :)
<swimmerino88>  LMJ: i said that i can acces only in text mode and now i am in an other computer
<mc44> shatrat: well radeon seems to have dissapeared in edgy for one :)
<shatrat> mc44, minor detail
<LMJ> boot your computer, then press  CTRL+ALT+F2 , login with your usual login/password
<swimmerino88>  LMJ:if i put echo $path my output is->/usr/local/pgsql/bin:.PATH how can i change it???
<rpc> do you know how to install aclocal? which package is that?
<LMJ> swimmerino88 : where did you put this ?
<bmk789> how can i remove a duplicate device shortcut on my desktop?
<Aaron> Is there a channel for ubuntu support?
<LMJ> rpc  check http://packages.ubuntu.com and look for  aclocal,  or "apt-get update && apt-cache search aclocal"
<Agrajag> Aaron: you're in it.
<swimmerino88> LMJ:annn i don't remember
<mc44> Aaron: this one
<chona> please help me...i wrote a simple program in C which prints hello world. it compiled properly, but i can't run the object file..i changed the permission to 777 but still it can't run using ./
<sable> Is there a way to add a link to the package manger so that it installs the newest gcc automatically?  manual installation of gcc sucks
<swimmerino88> LMJ and i can't use sudo,kate, i can't use some commands!
<Aaron> When I login I can't access anything under admin, all it says is "Access denied"
<rpc> thank you lmj
<LMJ> welcome rpc
<wolferine> chona i can help
<aoirthoir> ubuntu ROCKS!
<LMJ> swimmerino88 ; you mess up your PATH stuff i guess
<pollywog> anyone else getting PAM related errors in Edgy?
<chona> please help me...i wrote a simple program in C which prints hello world. it compiled properly, but i can't run the object file..i changed the permission to 777 but still it can't run using ./..what shall i do???please..
<Lynoure> chona: What happens when you try to run it?
<pollywog> I get them because Courier is unable to open PAM modules
<LMJ> chona   try in the same directory : ./<scriptname>
<toM|vendettA> mc44: when i try to convert it with mp3's i get this error: LAME GStreamer plugin not found, desactivating MP3 output.
<swimmerino88> LMJ:what?i don't understand
<mc44> toM|vendettA: right, you need to install mp3 support
<mc44> !mp3 | toM|vendettA
<ubotu> toM|vendettA: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LMJ> swimmerino88 :  just find the file you edited first, that's the way to solve your problem
<mc44> toM|vendettA: see the link above for how to do it
<toM|vendettA> kty
<plagerism> I am planning on creating a cluster(which kind and how I dont know) and I want to be able to deploy all nodes from the master using either a diskless system or a pxe network install.  I found a guide for using systemimager with 6.0.6 to deploy images across many computers, however in feisty the latest version of systemimager is fairly old(3.2.3).  Because I have no idea how well systemimager works, I am wondering
<plagerism>  if anyone has experience using either systemimager or can suggest another approach to deploy images to nodes on a cluster
<Aaron> Is there a modification I can make to restore access to my drupal admin account in drupal 4.7?
<swimmerino88> LMJ how can i findi it if i can't do nothing!?
<chona> i did..i sun it in the same directory..
<LMJ> you can start your box and access to this box by pressing  "CTRL+ALT+F2" or via SSH to this box
<chona> i can't even perform ./configure
<nofeardjb> plagerism: norton ghost does something similiar, but idk if its related to what you want
<Nitro> um
<AMD> how come im the only one who has a hissing noise problem
<dan_> hello
<LMJ> swimmerino88 : or boot on a liveCD
<plagerism> nofeardjb, I am aware of ghost, however would prefer a free alternative
<TwoPints> hello, does anybody know if rdesktop can be used to help somone with remote assistance?
<nofeardjb> i thought  that may be what you where thinkin..
<Nitro> I have this annoying problem, I managed to install ubuntu, but I can't boot to it. You get the loader, it finishes,  you get a flashing _, 5 secs later it disappears, and nothing happens.
<dan_> does anyone know how to connect to a windows remote desktop through ubuntu?
<hawke> plagerism: preseed and kickstart do the job nicely for the pxe network install bit
<ndee> shatrat: so, direct rendering is not enabled, I think I have to read up some more :D
<swimmerino88> LMJ i put my  live cd
<TwoPints> dan_: yes use rdesktop
<_bt> dan_, rdesktop
<Nitro> anyone know why it's happening?
<LMJ> chona : ./configure is available only if you have a script called  configure to run it, it you want to compile a little C source code, you have to use a compiler like gcc with  "gcc -o ..." or so
<ferret_0567> Ubuntu 6.10 generic kernel is weird. First of all, it's old. Second of all, I was running FAH on the same computer, a P4-M laptop, on FC6 and Ubuntu 6.10; Ubuntu 6.10 and FAH said: "Extra 3DNow boost OK.", FC6 and FAH said: "Extra SSE2 boost OK.", like it should.
<dan_> thx guys
<TwoPints> dan_: type.. rdeskop <machine_name>
<ferret_0567> FAH seems to run slower on Ubuntu 6.10 than FC6
<shatrat> ndee, im afraid so :(
<wolferine> is there something like partition magic, which I can use to partition drives? (w/o losing data) ?
<dan_> is it built into the default install or will i have to get the packages?
<chona> i did..i can compile using gcc...but running is the problem...i cant make use of ./
<plagerism> hawke: kickstart looks promising thank you, however whats preseed?
<TwoPints> i believe it comes with the default install
<wheels3572> Can someone help me with mounting my CD-Rom look at my fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5800/
<pollywog> wolferine: qtparted or gparted
<swimmerino88> LMJ is there a comand who i can see the lat files that i have modified?
<TwoPints> dan_: but otherwise just apt-get it
<dan_> its there
<nofeardjb> preseeding all information i think is what s/he means
<hawke> plagerism: preseed is the debian/ubuntu installer configuration system
<evanschreier> hey guys i need help .. im trying to set up wireless using gtkwifi, i can connect to the network but i get no internet connection saying dhcp failed
<aoirthoir> hey we are all snowed in...but I have my laptop with my work stuff with me..and can anyone guess what OS is on it?
<aoirthoir> :D
<hawke> plagerism: preseed is to ubuntu/debian as kickstart is to redhat
<_bt> wheels3572, what problem are you having
<nofeardjb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility
<chona> after changing the permissions, from an error command not found, it changed to cannot perfprm binary file
<LMJ> swimmerino88 better to check in your history command, you did the modification with the root account ?
<TwoPints> dan_: in gnome its called terminal services client
<hawke> though ubuntu also has a kickstart compatibility layer.
<royel> anyone know what would be preventing a theme from updating the "start" button applications, places, system area, everything else updates correctly but those items.
<wolferine> chone, you check your pm?
<swimmerino88> LMJ http://www.psql.it/?q=comment/reply/49 i think that i did it
<aoirthoir> what is kickstart
<wolferine> or do you not know what that is ?
<hawke> aoirthoir: an automated network-based install system
<chona> wolferine, how can i check my pm?
<plagerism> hawke: oh I definately would like a debian based node so preseed, however hawke after the install will this also retain my manual configuration changes?
<swimmerino88> LMJ yes i did!
<signature16> Is there a way to get VLC Media Player to play files over a network?
<wheels3572> _bt, nevermind i figured it out.  the fstab was pointing to hdd and my cd-rom now that I only have 1 is hdc and it was noauto instead of auto
<wolferine> nm
<ferret_0567> I hope for Ubuntu 7.04, the kernel version is VERY recent, the kernel does not have useless junk compiled in and that weird things like that are fixed by giving the user i686, i386, and i586 kernels like it used to be, plus giving a "generic" kernel.
<wheels3572> got it though ty
<aoirthoir> hawke COOL!
<hawke> plagerism: there's a compat. layer for kickstart, so you can also use kickstart with debian/ubuntu
<chona> i checked everything in the permissions but still it can't work
<LMJ> to the cdrom problem guy, you could type  "mount /media/cdrom0"
<ferret_0567> I do NOT have 3DNow
<aoirthoir> i hate 3dnow
<hawke> plagerism: preseed/kickstart only cover installation, so yes of course they'll retain manual config changes
<LMJ> where is the editing like swimmerino88 ?
<hawke> plagerism: of course, if you're talking about upgrades that's an entirely different matter
<chona> please help me...i wrote a simple program in C which prints hello world. it compiled properly, but i can't run the object file..i changed the permission to 777 but still it can't run using ./..what shall i do???please..
<Lynoure> ferret_0567: more efficient to voice that kernel concern on #ubuntu+1 or even on the developer channel
<mc44> ferret_0567: it makes neglible difference to your performance, and is optimised for i686 anyway
<Lynoure> chona: please stop repeating that
<ferret_0567> I have SSE2. Something is wrong. I checked the MD5SUM on the FAH, too.
<YoshiG3> Hey guys, is it safe to update now? I have like 24 updates that are still waiting, including the kernel
<wolferine> lol
<chona> i need answers..
<chona> please
<wolferine> goto C
<hardcampa> chona you shouldn't be able to run object files
<wolferine> they will help you
<wolferine> this is an OS help room
<silox> Hi, I have a problem with my laptop, a Dell Inspiron 8100. Both internal USB ports are broken so I have to use an external card. This works well but there is one problem, the internal USB ports gives this error "hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1" and "hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2" over and over again in the terminal. I cant disable USB in BIOS.. Any ideas?
<LMJ> chona : you are on an Ubuntu chat, NOT a C channel, nothing related to Ubuntu in your problem
<swimmerino88> LMJ I have found yhe site!!!!!!!
<ferret_0567> Thanks, I
<swimmerino88> LMJ now i know the file!!!!
<aoirthoir> mount /media/girlfriend
<ferret_0567> Thanks, I'll do that later. For now, schoolwork.
<plagerism> hawke: thank you very much,
<LMJ> yes, i saw the tutorial swimmerino88,   what is the file ?
<evanschreier> should i go to a diffferent channel for help on wifi connections in ubuntu?
<Hairy> mount /media/girlfriend - ROFL. I feel lonley today
<ted_> hi. I have a USB HP Deskjet-990C printer connected to 192.168.1.2. I am trying to print using another machine. On that other machine I have entered the following in the Admin - Printing settings : 'ipp://192.168.1.2:631/printers/Deskjet-990C'. When I send a text file to the printer, the printer activates but just prints garbage. Any ideas?
<Hairy> :P
<aoirthoir> Hairy: :D lol
<Lynoure> !wifi | evanschreier
<ubotu> evanschreier: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hairy> clean  the print heads?
<Lynoure> evanschreier: nope, this one is fine :)
<wolferine> have a google trigger?
<Hairy> Could be a driver error?
<hawke> Is there an installation manual / documentation for Dapper anywhere?
<swimmerino88> LMJ i put this lines yesterday->LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/pgsql/lib
<swimmerino88>                                                  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<YoshiG3> Hey guys, is it safe to update now? I have like 24 updates that are still waiting, including the kernel
<chona> my problem is with ubuntu...i installed the packages i needed but i can't make use of it..
<aoirthoir> hawk go to http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<LMJ> hawk ; look for something like this in google  : "perfect installation of ubuntu dapper"  or so
<mc44> YoshiG3: when was it not safe to update?
<hawke> I can find one for breezy and warty, nothing for dapper
<YoshiG3> mc44: Well there was an error with the linux kernel update a while back
<YoshiG3> probably a week
<evanschreier> thanks
<aoirthoir> hawk i gave you the address
<aoirthoir> chona how did you install the packages?
<mc44> YoshiG3: its fine now
<swimmerino88> LMJ and then i did            cd /etc               kedit profile
<wolferine> hehe
<LMJ> ok swimmerino88    expert only modify the environnement variable inside the session, it doesn't stay up after a reboot
<wolferine> this channel is nutz
<Lynoure> mc44: last summer, when there was the X problem in Dapper :)
* mc44 @lart 37's Lynoure 
<LMJ> yes wolferine ;)
<rpc> WARNING: `aclocal-1.4' is needed, and you do not seem to have it handy on your system <---damn it, i have it in /usr/bin and it says i got none
<hawke> aoirthoir: ubuntuguide is only an "unofficial" manual; I'm looking for something like the official manual at http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/
<rpc> how do i solve this puzzle?
<hawke> only for dapper
<swimmerino88> LMJ:now i'm in the live cd how can i modified that thing?
<drake> hey guays
<drake> how would i be able to reinstall edgy
<drake> without losing everything?
<aoirthoir> hawk ok
<chona> using sudo apt-get install...it installed properly, i guess... because i've used it before..its only after installing the libmysqlclient14-dev that everything can;t work
<Lynoure> rpc: What's the it that is saying that you do not have it?
<mc44> drake: well, you could backup your home directory
<Zaggynl> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<silox> Hi, I have a problem with my laptop, a Dell Inspiron 8100. Both internal USB ports are broken so I have to use an external card. This works well but there is one problem, the internal USB ports gives this error "hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1" and "hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2" over and over again in the terminal. I cant disable USB in BIOS.. Anyone???
<aoirthoir> hawk: does this help maybe? https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<drake> mc44: alright
<ferret_0567> Does the zip command/File-roller compress zip files as well as WinZip 9.0?
<dan_> anyone familiar with gfire?
<chona> using sudo apt-get install...it installed properly, i guess... because i've used it before..its only after installing the libmysqlclient14-dev that everything can't work
<ferret_0567> What is gfire?
<mc44> ferret_0567: Im pretty sure they will be using the same compression algorithm
<hawke> aoirthoir: nope, but this does: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/index.html  Thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<LMJ> swimmerino88 switch in root, then   in a console :   mkdir /mnt/myhd     then, mount /dev/(sda?/hda?)  /mnt/myhd    and then, cd /mnt/myhd  and edit the file your modified using a command line text editor like "vi" or "nano"
<pollywog> is that a gaim plugin for xfire?
<dan_> it is xfire plugin for gaim
<ferret_0567> !gfire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dimeotane> anyone know a good way to password protect or encrypt a folder?
<ferret_0567> !xfire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chona> using sudo apt-get install...it installed properly, i guess... because i've used it before..its only after installing the libmysqlclient14-dev that everything can't work
<LMJ> dimeotane  gpg in command line
<ferret_0567> Try TrueCrypt or GPG
<aoirthoir> hawke:  your welcome
<mgmiller> anyone know of a good standalone music equalizer?
<swimmerino88> LMJ with the live?
<dan_> windows media player!
<LMJ> ye
<mgmiller> hah
<ferret_0567> Both are very good for different scenarios
<chona> please help me...i wrote a simple program in C which prints hello world. it compiled properly, but i can't run the object file..i changed the permission to 777 but still it can't run using ./..what shall i do???please..i have installed build-essential using sudo apt-get install...it installed properly, i guess... because i've used it before..its only after installing the libmysqlclient14-dev that everything can't work
<wolferine> lol
<LMJ> chona : we don't care actually
<dimeotane> ferret_0567: I tried to get truecrypt to work... have you used it?  It seems to make the drive only useable from root
<Lynoure> chona: stop spamming the channel with your c stuff, please
<pumpkinhea1> chona why don't you uninstall the dev package
<pollywog> chona: this channel is for Ubuntu
<LMJ> LMAO this guy
<wolferine> dont give him ideas!
<aoirthoir> i hate windowz medial player
<pollywog> oh good he gave up
<pollywog> or he went to get friends
<wolferine> O_o
<LMJ> this guys
<LMJ> lmao
<salty-horse> why does bugreport send to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com and not launchpad? a) it's moderated. b) does anyone read it? (i was actually secretly hoping it sends to debian :)
<scheuri> hi all
<iratik> http://pastie.caboo.se/40324   on line 11, i'll reject http requests and https requests if I don't put something here !? what do i do ?
<dimeotane> howdy
<exwebjunkie> evening
<dimeotane> exwebjunkie: you must be in europe?
<mc44> salty-horse: its not moderated
<elyon225> For some reason, every now and then when I log into Ubuntu, it opens up about four file browsers for my home directory.  Anyone know how to fix that?
<pap3rw8> hey i've got an atheros wifi card that isnt working in 6.10, any ideas? it has power but doesn't show up in networking
<scheuri> My DVD-Multidrive (LG GSA-H10A) gets recognised by my Barebone (Asus V2-P2G965 with intel G965/ICH8), and loads the install routine of Ubuntu, but the install routine then does not recognise a cd-rom to get the packages from...its on IDE not SATA...anyone an idea?
<exwebjunkie> dimeotane:  i am
<mc44> salty-horse: and because launchpad isnt set up to do bugs like that yet
<swimmerino88> LMJ now i am as root and i am in /mnt/myhd/ and now?
<exwebjunkie> London to be more specific.
<mc44> salty-horse: and lots of people do read it
<salty-horse> mc44, i got a standard mailman reply: "The reason it is being held: Post by non-member to a members-only list"
<ndee> shatrat: ok, now I have direct rendering enabled. So, how can I get OpenGL to wokr?
<ndee> :D
<firephoto> scheuri: what version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<shatrat> ndee, same thing
<mc44> salty-horse: yes, you have to be signed up to the list to post to it, its not moderated though and anyone can sign up
<scheuri> firephoto: I tried 6.06.1 and 7.04 Herd 3....
<LMJ> pap3rw8 , any modules related to wifi loaded ? can you see it in "lspci -v"   can you see a device  with  iwconfig command ?
<mc44> salty-horse: its to prevent spam
<scheuri> firephoto: actually even netinst of Etch
<dan_> when i updated my nvidia driver, it installed another kernal....would it be a good idea to re,ove the old one?
<shatrat> ndee, if it says direct rendering then you have openGL acceleration.
<LMJ> swimmerino88 you mounted your hd partition ?
<firephoto> scheuri: the live cd or the alternate?
<scheuri> firephoto: alternate...
<Hairy> Stork?
<pap3rw8> iwconfig shows no wireless devices, but it does show up in lspci as an ar5212 chip
<ndee> shatrat: but when I let a opengl screensaver running, it's incredibly slow.
<swimmerino88> LMJ yes now i am in root@ubuntu:/mnt/myhd# but if i write dir i can't see nothing!!!!
<rpc> do you know which file holds info for checking stuff? so the configure produces output like checking for working aclocal-1.4... missing <===in fact it's not missing
<salty-horse> mc44, it's a trivial bug in debian too - is it ok to post in debian after i sent it to ubuntu-users? (i usually craft by debian bug reports by hand and not with reportbug)
<firephoto> scheuri: that was broke, i think the latest daily might be fixed. the live cd should work with that though. feisty. edgy cd won't.
<mc44> salty-horse: you could just file it on launchpad directly
<LMJ> swimmerino88   did you do something related with  "mount"  yet ?
* exwebjunkie is debating installing Compiz
<mgmiller_> anyone know of any decent standalone audio equalizers?
<scheuri> firephoto: do you know what is broke exactly? and why does edgy not work? is ICH8 too new?
<swimmerino88> LMJ nothing!
<salty-horse> mc44, but then it will bounce back to debian and up to ubuntu again. i'd rather prevent the bouncing
<firephoto> scheuri: the edgy cd is missing the module for the ide controller. edgy + updates would work but that isn't much good for a new install.
<mc44> salty-horse: its probably better to just report it to debian then, if you are sure it is a problem in debian too
<LMJ> swimmerino88 , why you just don't simply mount the partition who is your / on the system, edit the file your fucked, umount the partition, reboot the livecd ?
<scheuri> firephoto: oh, that is actually bad...do you know which module that would be? and is it included in feisty?
<LMJ> swimmerino88 : google now
<LMJ> fucked file*
<shatrat> ndee, well, I can't help you there.  It's possible that its just because opengl support through the open driver for newer ATI cards is fairly recent and very fast yet
<mc44> LMJ: please dont swear
<ndee> shatrat: ah ok :) thanks anyway :)
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone know when Feisty comes out?
<ndee> don't need opengl so far
<swimmerino88> LMJ i search in google but i didn't found nothing!
<LMJ> i don't mc44,  let's go for  "messup file"
<firephoto> scheuri: i'm running feisty on an intel dg965ss, works good.. mine uses the pata_marvell module, your might be the pata_jmicron module.
<ndee> that's also the reason why I installed ubuntu, no more gaming during school ;)
<LMJ> swimmerino88 :  how to use a live cd to edit to mount a partition ;)
<abhinay> hi all
<scheuri> firephoto: heyheyhey...yes....jmicron rings a HUGE bell...its is exactly the name that appears during POST...so jmicron is broke and I need new feisty (daily), right?
<abhinay> iam getting this error while i do ./configure to any source package, checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!, Any Idea ?
<firephoto> scheuri: yep, should be fine. it's not really broken, just watch the updates carefully.
<P-E> a
<erf> Im tired of using fluxbox in freebsd
<erf> is there anything else I can use
<scheuri> firephoto: I will...any hint if there is a good URL to get updated about the updates of feisty?
<n2diy>   ! FTA
<dimeotane> ok I've installed pgp and seahorse... I right click on the file and made a .pgp file.... now when I want to open it what do I use?  no program is associated with .pgp files
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> ! FTA
<dimeotane> erf: how about xfce  that's nice and light
<ubuntus> hello, can i update ubuntu 7.04 alpha to the official realise?
<pavement> skarface: try ubuntu for your desktop
<firephoto> scheuri: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/feisty-changes
<erf> for freebsd?
<pic_> heya all
<nofeardjb> xfce rocks
<erf> is there a port for it and do I have to restart
<erf> I mean I like my uptime stats
<ubuntus> does ubuntu 7.04 support any security updates?
<abhinay> Where are by x libraries then ?
<scheuri> firephoto: thanks a lot!!!
<scheuri> firephoto: now I know what keywords to google for
<LMJ> dimeotane  why not simply  try the command line way with pgp ?
<firephoto> scheuri: np
<ubuntus> 
<dimeotane> LMJ:  I'm listening..
<salty-horse> mc44, i could have used reportbug --bts debian :)
<LMJ> dimeotane ; let's say, something like  gpg --help and then,  man gpg,  you will learn how to encrypt a file or a partition or so, and decrypt it easily,, you have to be aware about private/public key maybe too
<ferret_0567> TrueCrypt will only allow you to map and mount the encrypted file or partition from root but if you select that you don't want to mount the file/partition you can do this to mount the encrypted file user writable with vfat partition type: sudo mount -t vfat -o defaults,uid=<your user id>,gid=<your group id> /dev/mapper/truecrypt* <mountpoint>
<erf> downloading the tar now
<erf> for xfce
<erf> thing is
<Pici> !enter
<elyon225> For some reason, every now and then when I log into Ubuntu, it opens up about four file browsers for my home directory.  Anyone know how to fix that?
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erf> am i going to have to restart the machine for xfce
<ferret_0567> Surprisingly, you don't even have to use "-o loop"
<scheuri> firephoto: thanks again....
<AMD> help ^^^^
<Hairy> Valentines day sucks :(
<AMD> $ sudo mount /media/Samsung
<AMD> Couldn't mount device '/dev/hda2': Invalid argument
<pollywog> Hairy: unless you are a chocolatier or florist
<exs> guys, I'm having a bit of trouble. A few programs will not work on my ubuntu 6.10. First, my vmware player and server stopped working. They would load for about 5 seconds then quit. This is the same behaviour as aMSN, it loads then quits before the GUI comes up. I think synaptic might have made an error and removed a certain needed library/file etc... is there any way I can make aMSN run via installing all the file sit needs al over again so that
<exs>  the files it needs are defintely not damaged? Thanks!
<Hairy> HAH yeah. Or you have  a hot girlfriend
<Hairy> tunfortunatly. I have none of the above >.<
<YoshiG3> Guys, I have a new font- and I don't know where it goes. It's a .tff. Where do fonts go in linux?
<ferret_0567> Yup, just random jibberish :). TrueCrypt rocks!
<pollywog> Hairy: but you have Ubuntu
<bones_> hi anyone know how to convert a oo presentation to a movie?
<AMD> can any one help me mount this /dev/hda2 /media/Samsung ntfs-fuse auto,gid=1002,umask=0002 0
<bobby_> YoshiG3: Im not sure but you can do a find /usr -name "*.ttf*" -print
<bobby_> and youll find out
<Hairy> talk in otehr chat :)
<trev_> does anyone know how to export a gaim buddy list using the aim protocol?
<sorush20> hi are there any gui music score writing programs out there?
<unop> YoshiG3,  users can place fonts in ~/.fonts i believe
<erf> xfce is isntalling , will anyone using freebsd , will i have to reboot to ge it start it
<sorush20> how do I reboot without rebooting?
<sorush20> is there a command ?
<unop> sorush20,  man shutdown
<dimeotane> erf: maybe you'll need to logout and start a new session with xfce as your wm selected?
<pbureau> sorush20,  what you mean reboot without rebooting ? you mean "sudo shutdown -r now : ?
<pbureau> sorush20,  what you mean reboot without rebooting ? you mean "sudo shutdown -r now : ?
<pbureau> opps
<Hairy> \Feels unloved
<erf> ah nice , thanks
<erf> i can even get freebsd help in ubuntu
<erf> =)
<erf> thanks again
<Hairy> :)
<YoshiG3> um, guys, why is my ubuntu telling me that "you are not the owner, you cannot change the permissions to these files"
<YoshiG3> ?!?!?!
<HymnToLife> YoshiG3, because you are not the owner
<dimeotane> YoshiG3: maybe its a file owned by root?
<YoshiG3> um, yes I am
<HymnToLife> thus you can't change permissions :)
<pbureau> YoshiG3, probably owned by root try using sudo in front of the chmod command
<YoshiG3> so I have to sudo?
<erf> ok if I log out and start a new session
<pap3rw8> i've got 3 network cards, none of which can get an IP in ubuntu. the cable is fine, and one of the cards tested worked out of the box in fedora
<matt1234> anyone know how to enable CLI php execution?
<matt1234> i've got apache and php setup, but it wont work on the command line
<erf> what would i type to start the sesssion
<erf> xfce
<erf> ?
<HymnToLife> matt1234, sudo apt-get install php(4|5)-clo
<HymnToLife> cli*
<pap3rw8> if it matters the current card is a realtek 8169
<pbureau> pap3rw8, lspci whats cards are reconized?>
<matt1234> HymnToLife, thanks
<pap3rw8> linksys gigabit network adapter, and it shows up in networking and lspci
<pap3rw8> but it cant get an ip, and static doesnt work either
<Crescendo_> From a fresh install, I'm connecting to some servers (places>>connect to server) and when I open the resulting shortcut on the desktop, it just hangs there "connecting to server" - WTF?
<Hairy> Must be a dogey card?
<bones_> can an open office slideshow be converted to a movie somehow?
<pap3rw8> it was working fine yesterday in a different system, and two other cards i tried also failed
<YoshiG3> how do I sudo from a file browser?
<dimeotane> ferret_0567: in the example you gave.... is the mountpoint the truecrypt file location?  or is it /media/tc
<n2diy> ! HTPC
<matt1234> HymnToLife, its working now, but now when i run a script, it brings the bash prompt to the end of the script output, instead of the lower left like normal, any idea what thats about?
<Hairy> drivers?
<LjL> YoshiG3: gksudo nautilus, if you really have to
<Hairy> Is it a PCI card?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htpc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hairy> Is it seater properly?
<pap3rw8> yea its pci, its in there snugly. how do i check drivers?
<erf> ok done
<dimeotane> erf
<erf> now
<matt1234> HymnToLife, its working now, but now when i run a script, it brings the bash prompt to the end of the script output, instead of the lower left like normal, any idea what thats about?
<erf> i log out
<erf> and start xfce
<erf> ?
<erf> or run xfce
<erf> ?
<dimeotane> the command for xfce from the command line is something like startxfce4 i think
<syzygyBSD> how can I get rsync to show what files it is copying?
<dimeotane> Or .. at least in ubuntu you can log out and choose a new session with the new windows manager from the login screen
<unop> syzygyBSD,  rsync -v ...
<midgetg0at> anyone know how to get a dv cam working as webcam in ubuntu edgy?
<midgetg0at> sony dcr-hc21
<syzygyBSD> heh, should have guessed that, thought it would show other ugly stuff though
<syzygyBSD> thanks
<ferret_0567> The mountpoint is like /media/tc, yes
<dimeotane> thx
<tanascar> Can anybody tell me why I get a invalid module format when I try to do modprobe 8139too?
<ferret_0567> Wherever you want the mountpoint to be
<pbureau> pap3rw8,  do lshw -class network and look for driver= also check they if the device is not DISABLED or UNCLAIMED
<dimeotane> ferret_0567: so I don't need to specify the location of the truecrypt file ?
<likwidtek> trying to install sunbird on ubuntu 6.10 I am trying to create the menu item using "sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/sunbird.desktop" but it just hangs at the terminal with a blinking cursor
<erf> hmm fluxbox started again
<likwidtek> any idea why?
<erf> do I have to edit a file
<ferret_0567> You do, when you map the TrueCrypt volume under /dev/mapper/truecrypt*
<Tominator> hi i've got a problem compiling cdemu: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7545/ somebody gave me this link http://diveintomark.org/archives/2006/09/19/bad-fd-number , but "bash make" doesnt work either...
<dimeotane> erf: dunno.. i use ubuntu
<pap3rw8> lshw shows disabled
<YoshiG3> Why won't it let me find a file on my desktop
<dyrne> Tominator: is there a reason you couldnt grab the binary?
<pap3rw8> how do i enable it?
<carbm1> rsync -v --progress
<YoshiG3> I navigated, in terminal, to my desktop- still will NOT let me copy a file..."cannot stat file not found etc etc etc"
<pbureau> pap3rw8, ah, try ifconfig <card> up
<Tominator> dyrne: what do you mean?
<n2diy> ! Freevo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freevo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pap3rw8> ifconfig: SIOCSIFFLAGS: device or resource busy.
<Crescendo_> From a fresh install, I'm connecting to some servers (places>>connect to server) and when I open the resulting shortcut on the desktop, it just hangs there "connecting to server" - WTF?
<likwidtek> trying to install sunbird on ubuntu 6.10 I am trying to create the menu item using "sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/sunbird.desktop" but it just hangs at the terminal with a blinking cursor - Any idea why?
<YoshiG3> Why is it telling me that afile isn't there, although it really is?!?!!
<root____1> ah its working
<carbm1> Anybody know of a good IP scanner similar to Angry IP Scanner?
<root____1> I did a startxfce
<dimeotane> ferret_0567:  the truecrypt manual shows the -u flag as " useful when mounting a filesystem like FAT under a  non-admin
<dimeotane>               user account."  I tried that but it didn't seem to help... Don't you think that's what should work to mount a file under a user?
<root____1> and its up and running and it looks purdy on a freebsd 6.0 server box
<root____1> thanks dimeotane
<matt1234> can someone help me figure out why after i run a script, my command prompt is not where it normally is?
<dimeotane> np
<ProN00b> is there any solution to make gui programs as easy as with the .net stuff on linux ? (a gui designer with a ide)
<dimeotane> I like xfce for use on 'lighter' systems
<root____1> lets see if I can post a pic
<VrilutZa> A have edition server
<ferret_0567> That's different
<ProN00b> carbm1, nmap is not similar, but some might say its better
<ferret_0567> That's if you want to let TrueCrypt call the mount command for you with "-t auto"
<likwidtek> anyone use sunbird?
<ferret_0567> I don't let truecrypt mount stuff for me because I don't think it works
<Crescendo_> carbm1, nmap
<Crescendo_> !nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.10-1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<VrilutZa> HOWTO Traffic Control per ip
<signature16> It seems the Gnome menu bar has frozen...is there a way to fix that without restarting?
<ferret_0567> killall gnome-panel in terminal
<ferret_0567> Go to Ctrl+Alt+F1, login, and type that
<pap3rw8> or do ctrl-alt-shift-F1 to kill gnome
<carbm1> I have used nmap before... and yes it does give, sometimes in great detail, what you need. But IP Scanner is fast... I can my DHCP network with well over 200 clients and I can quickly click on them to remote desktop. Is there a similar program for Linux?
<unop> ProN00b,  check out glade and GTK .. i believe you can also use .NET (mono) bindings for GTK
<ferret_0567> That requires a logout
<YoshiG3> Guys, this is really pissing me off. I'm tryign to copy a damn file, and it's not working.
<tanascar> can someone help me with sudo modprobe 8139too causingan invalid module format?
<YoshiG3> I'm doing everything correctly, I"m pretty sure
<signature16> ferret_0567:  I cant access terminal without the panel.  is there a way to do it without ctrl alt fx
<ProN00b> unop, i don't want to use anything .net, but rather something based on c or c++
<unop> ProN00b,  then gtk and glade are exactly what you want
<ProN00b> unop, well, glade just creates those design xml files which i can then use.... somehow *_*
<ferret_0567> Yeah, kill GNOME and logout, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace or what the other person said
<ferret_0567> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace will work
<SpudDogg> Is there more than one source to get the w32codecs package?  The one I found via a search is freecontrib.org and it had been down for DAYS now.
<pbureau> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ferret_0567> Ctrl+Alt+F1 is just like Terminal, except less colorful :)
<unop> ProN00b,  really, if you spend a little time learning how to bind the glade in your c code, you'll be ok
<unop> glade xml*
<LouReed> hi
<LouReed> help me
<LouReed> gaim cant permit to join #ubuntu-it
<pbureau> !ask | LouReed
<ubotu> LouReed: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Khem> edgy comes without inittab/getty.  What's the new way to launch a serial login?
<ubuntus> hello, when i try to add an applet or to remove applet from panel i get error message
<LouReed> but permit to join in another rooms
<LouReed> why?
<LouReed> !ask LouReed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask loureed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LouReed> !ask
<dyrne> Tominator: sorry i misunderstood.  i did compile cdemu not too long ago just had to download linux-kernel-source i think
<LjL> Khem, i don't quite know, sorry, but you may find some of that information at
<LjL> !upstart > Khem    (Khem, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubuntus> maybe this is an bag
<ProN00b> unop, even after learning that, it will still take quite some more time than using something like the .net ide's...
<dimeotane> ferret_0567: i've made a new fat 'truecrypt' volume... how do I map it ?
<Tominator> dyrne: okay I'll try
<i_want_to_run_li> hi im trying to connect to the internet wirelessly on my laptop with ubtuntu 6.06 my network is identifyed in networking. but when i enter my wep password i cannot connect to the internet for some reason
<LouReed> why?
<adam__> join #ubuntuforums
<i_want_to_run_li> any help would be appericated
<dimeotane> after I map it I can try your mount command
<ferret_0567> sudo truecrypt -i and follow the directions
<dimeotane> k
<ubuntus> problem with : oaffid:gnome_MultiLoadApplet
<LouReed> how i donwload the mp3 codecs?
<ubuntus> how to resolve this error..
<pbureau> i_want_to_run_li, are you selecting open or shared key ?
<SpudDogg> i_want_to_run_li, put the key in your /etc/network/interfaces file, then reboot
<pbureau> i_want_to_run_li, is the router configured for WEP or WPA ?
<IdahoEv> first install help:  ubuntu booted off the CD with screen res 640x480.   On the first screen of the installer (select language), I cannot see the "OK" button, it is off the bottom.  I can't resize the window, scroll the window, move the window up far enough to see the button.  Nor can I change my screen resolution via the system control panel.  How do I proceed?
<LjL> !mp3 > LouReed    (LouReed, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LouReed> hey???
<LouReed> how i can install the mp3 codec?
<tanascar> can someone help me with sudo modprobe 8139too causing an invalid module format
<LjL> LouReed: look at what the bot just told you
<LouReed> ok ;)
<pbureau> tanascar, and you use sudo modprobe ?
<blue|palm> I have a problem with fstab and usb hdds... everytime i insert a new usb hdd, it gets added to fstab. Then if the entry is still in /etc/fstab when i restart, and the usb hdd is still in, kubuntu refuses to boot! If i remove the usb hdd (with the entry in fstab still) then kubuntu boots. If i have no entry for that usb hdd in fstab (in other words i remove it from fstab after its automatically added) then kubuntu boots fine with the hdd
<blue|palm> in. Is there anyway i can fix this since i boot with 2 external data storage harddrives all the time?
<tanascar> pbureau: trying to get my net card configured under a very 'bare' ubuntu install
<blue|palm> So that i dont have to remove them each time i want to boot?
<dimeotane> ferret_: here's what i got, "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/truecrypt0,"
<tanascar> need to get my card working so I can clear up all my packages
<unop> ProN00b,  what can i say? this is the state of affairs for free software, it's good but not perfect :)
<midgetg0at> anyone running a webcam on edgy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<dyrne> Tominator: linux-source and linux-headers-$(uname -r)    maybe
<pbureau> midgetg0at, yep
<ProN00b> unop, thats sucky
<midgetg0at> any ideas how i can get my dvcam working as a webcam via usb..works with windows
<ProN00b> unop, got any example app for that glade thing ?
<Pici> !webcam | Take a look here first midgetg0at
<ubotu> Take a look here first midgetg0at: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<pbureau> midgetg0at, not really I plugged my cam in it saw it in 'lsusb', is yours reconized ?
<midgetg0at> i have no idea how to check.
<LP187> fuck!
<midgetg0at> lsusb....
<dkrou> ola
<pbureau> que tal?
<ubuntus> it is recommended to install an firewall ?
<unop> ProN00b,  I don't code that much , i've tried glade with perl but only a few widgets
<midgetg0at> yea, its the first device listed when i type lsusb
<LouReed> where i find mpeg codecs?
<LjL> ubuntus: if you don't run services, i don't find it particularly important
<midgetg0at> Sony Corp. Handycam DCR-30
<LjL> !firewall > ubuntus    (ubuntus, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dimeotane> lp187: i know it's valentines. but people usually do it behind closed doors
<OllieD> private
<pbureau> midgetg0at, check the link ubotu gave you...
<mwe> ubuntus: by default nothing is listening so it's not needed
<midgetg0at> going to the first one.
<siodine> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu, and I can't change my resolution to 1680x1050.
<siodine> I tried editing it in xorg.conf but that doesn't work either.
<tanascar> Can anyone help get me in a new direction on trying to get my net card working???Please...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nofeardjb> siodine what did you change in your xorg.conf?
<Chadarius> siodine: what kind of video card do you have?
<siodine> I have a 6600GT
<siodine> nVidia
<Tominator> dyrne: both are installed.... still doesn't work :-/
<siodine> and a 20.1" Widescreen
<siodine> 16:10 aspect ratio
<Crescendo_> From a fresh install, I'm connecting to some servers (places>>connect to server) and when I open the resulting shortcut on the desktop, it just hangs there "connecting to server" - WTF?
<nofeardjb> i have the same setup
<nofeardjb> what did you change in your xorg?
<siodine> Modes "1680x1050"
<mwe> !nvidia | siodine, did you read this?
<siodine> under the default depth
<ubotu> siodine, did you read this?: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daedra> linux is sexy!
<midgetg0at> after running: sudo make install i get this output: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<dyrne> Tominator: im assuming build-essential is installed as well correct?
<siodine> Well, the device manger recognizes the 6600GT
<daedra> I AM SO VERY DRUNK
<midgetg0at> when following these directions: http://www.infinicode.org/cameramonitor/
<Erealz> need to know how to mount windows partion ?....help anyone
<nofeardjb> you don't need to install the nvidia driver to support that resolution
<siodine> Section "Screen"
<siodine> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<siodine> 	Device		"NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] "
<Tominator> dyrne: yes
<nofeardjb> show me your modes after :
<nofeardjb>         SubSection "Display"
<nofeardjb>                 Depth           24
<mwe> siodine: read the link ubotu provided. it explains what you need to do ;)
<daedra> im alone looking for linux help on valentines day :(
<mwe> nofeardjb: don't paste in here
<midgetg0at> When trying to start canorma i get an error: Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection.
<daedra> !drunk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drunk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chadarius> siodine: Its true you don't need the nvidia driver to get that, but I use binary driver and I don't specify any resolution in xorg.conf and it automatically chooses the right one for me
<dyrne> Erealz: sudo mkdir /media/hda1; sudo umount /dev/hda1;sudo mount -o ummask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<midgetg0at> does canorama work with USB?
<daedra> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<dyrne> Erealz: will work
<Pici> I love that quote
<ubuntus> is possibe in future to upgrade the installed 7,40 ubuntu alpha to the realise that is coming...
<ubuntus> -)
<daedra> :D
<siodine> Ok, thanks, I'll try that link.
<daedra> ubotu knows about love
<daedra> you ol' dog
<dyrne> Erealz: basically you want to include the umask option in /etc/fstab file
<ubuntus> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<silox>  Hi, I have a problem with my laptop, a Dell Inspiron 8100. Both internal USB ports are broken so I have to use an external card. This works well but there is one problem, the internal USB ports gives this error "hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1" and "hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2" over and over again in the terminal. I cant disable USB in BIOS.. Any ideas?
<wolferine> can I run a webserver and and FTP server and an SSH server in unbuntu?
<ubuntus> is the ubuntu 7.04 apha 3 more stabble then ubuntu 6.10 ?
<wolferine> or should I be looking after the .server iso?
<shatrat> wolferine, of course
<Chadarius> wolferine: Yeah you can run all of those
<mwe> ubuntus: no it's not released yet
<banditti> nothing alpha is ever more stable than release
<wolferine> so the server just has al the packages installed already and is just run from command line?
<mwe> ubuntus: it's going to be the next release in april
<wolferine> so no desktop?
<IdahoEv> first install help:  ubuntu booted off the CD with screen res 640x480.  On the first screen of the installer (select language), I cannot see the "OK" button, it is off the bottom.  I can't resize the window, scroll the window, move the window up far enough to see the button.  Nor can I change my screen resolution via the system control panel.  How do I proceed?
<Chadarius> siodine: You can also check out this wiki http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<heygab1> Idaho: Use the alternite install cd.
<nofeardjb> what is a good harddrive/partition backup software?
<heygab1> Your life will improve greatly.
<rojo^> silox: maybe boot using a rescue disk and rm the defective entries from /dev?  I dunno, that might make things worse though.  0_o
<LjL> !backup > nofeardjb    (nofeardjb, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nofeardjb> ty
<tanascar> Does ubuntu have a restore process to fix a messed up install?
<Erealz> ummm how do i find out my whats my windows partion.
<nofeardjb> !backup > nofeardjb
<nofeardjb> hmmm
<IdahoEv> heygab1:  thanks.   Don't really want to have to download another 600mb cd, but oh well
<nofeardjb> oh! there's the message lol
<Chadarius> IdahoEv: Have you tried using xrandr in the command line to change your resolution?
<LjL> Erealz: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/yourdrive"
<heygab1> If you don't want to redownload, you can install the nvidia drivers on your live cd.
<LjL> Erealz: that is a lowercase L
<IdahoEv> Chadarius:  no, i'll look up how to do that
<Chadarius> IdahoEv: You can open up a terminal and just type xrandr
<Spec> How does one convert a midi file to a .wav file?
<Chadarius> IdahoEv: will give you a list of valid resolutions for your system
<LjL> !timidity | Spec, using a software MIDI synth
<ubotu> spec, using a software midi synth: timidity: Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-7.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<IdahoEv> Chadarius: is it interactive, or do I need to know ...  ah thanks
<Spec> i can use timidity to convert it?
<Erealz> dev/hdc1   *           1       19456   156280288+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Erealz> now
<mareks> when compiling something, how do i set an environment var?
<Erealz> how do  i mount that
<Chadarius> IdahoEv: Then you can change resolution by typing "xrandr -s #" where the # is the resolution line number in the list it gave you before
<dyrne> mareks: export BLAH=blah
<LjL> Spec: "convert" is not the right word. MIDI is a format that encodes notes and information about notes -- WAV is just one PCM (digital audio) format. so it's more like rendering a 3D scene into a PNG picture than "converting"
<IdahoEv> Chadarius:  xrandr gives 640x480 as my only option.
<Spec> LjL: yeap
<Coll1er> DCC SEND hjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsv
<mareks> dyrne: is that a temporary thing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<mareks> dyrne: or does that go on the same line as ./configure ?
<LjL> Spec: timidity is quite good, but it's only as good as the patch set (i.e. the instrument samples) that you use
<Spec> it is more like rendering
<LjL> !midi > spec    (spec, see the private message from Ubotu) | so see this
<Chadarius> IdahoEv: Yeah I thought it might... the alternative CD is your best bet. Live CD is having trouble figuring out your video card setup
<Spec> i understand how midis work a little
<Spec> LjL: the instrument samples are on the soundcard, right?
<dyrne> mareks: its a temp thing as long as the shell is open i think
<AMD> guys how do i get beryl to use "xserver-xgl" and not AIGLX
<LjL> Spec: if you browse the internet, there are probably better patches available than the ones that are in Universe (though surely the best ones will be commercial)
<LjL> Spec: no
<IdahoEv> Chadarius:  My LCD is connected via a KVM switch, which could be confusing it i suppose.   off to find the alt install disk.   thanks...
<LjL> Spec: wait a second, i'll banforward the exploit victims, then i'll go on explaining
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by LjL
<kando> DCC SEND hjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsv
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<Biovore> hmm goober attack eh..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b worldgenesis!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ndee!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b frenky!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b banny01!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b anti-tedd!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* Anti-Tedd was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* [GuS]  was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<dimeotane> ferret_0567: hey I just read a solution that works... you might like:   sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/truecrypt
<oggy_> yeah
<oggy_> workiing
<oggy_> hm is it possible to use analog audio off my abit bp6 motherboard with freebsd 6.0
<Erealz> dev/hdc1   *           1       19456   156280288+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<oggy_> using logitech z5500
<Erealz> how do i mount that
<dimeotane> you can run it under a user after
<mwe> !ntfs | Erealz
<ubotu> Erealz: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<oggy_> also I have an old ibm steel keyboard that makes alot of noise , will that work also
* mode/#ubuntu [-b zxwqur!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<[GuS] > ?
<[GuS] > what happen??
<hid3> Evening everyone. Is there any way to send some instant message to system screen/console? (even nobody is logged in there)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b schisms!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b vouzico!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Spec> hid3: like...send a message to a tty?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!?=monokrom@*]  by LjL
<oggy_> obviously im able to do alot more with xfce , than I am with fluxbox
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!?=phpbawt@*]  by LjL
<Spec> hid3: or as in send a command to a screen?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b lesbians*!*@*]  by LjL
<dimeotane> hid3: $ send -spam /dev/everyone
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Khev!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Murf_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Erealz> k
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.234.28]  by LjL
<hid3> dimeotane: thanks! :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b oliver__!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Limitless_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b manny!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Radiance5!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b [aH] Drew!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b _human_blip*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<dimeotane> kidding:-D
* mode/#ubuntu [-b torist!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<hid3> really?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<likwidtek> aside from mounting a SMB share... how do you "map a drive" in ubuntu?  instead of having to type smb://blah blah blah is there a way to alias it?
<dimeotane> no
<iamtheric> the talk protocol is for tty communications
<hid3> fuck.. but I need this in real :-)
<mwe> LjL: cleaning the ban list? ;)
<iamtheric> likwidtek: just add the share to mount to a folder in fstab
* mode/#ubuntu [+b geem!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<dyrne> hid3: you can write or talk
* mode/#ubuntu [+b wkdown!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<PriceChild> !ohmy | hid3
<ubotu> hid3: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ruckus!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b [gus] !*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* [GuS]  was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b aalhamad*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<dimeotane> PriceChild: he's getting into the valentines sprit isn't he?
<Erealz> my boy just sent me an link to easy ubuntu
<PriceChild> dimeotane, /
<PriceChild> ?
<Erealz> i dont know but easy ubuntu sucks to me
<likwidtek> iamtheric: likwidtek: just add the share to mount to a folder in fstab  |  ok how do I do this?
<Potti> easy ubuntu?
<likwidtek> he left :(
<dimeotane> automatix / easybubuntu... what the dif?
<Erealz> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html
<dimeotane> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dimeotane> !automatix
<Erealz> im isnt ubuntu easy enough to install crap  anyways
<Erealz> like i cant really see a use for it
<Erealz> at all....
* mode/#ubuntu [-b [gus] !*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<mwe> dimeotane: copycat
<Akuma_> i just changed windows partitions to use ntfs-3g, and now gparted can't find them - is there a trick or do i have to revert to ntfs?
<Potti> my only prob is getting wine installed = (
<dimeotane> codec throw people off sometimes... cause it doesn't work out of the box.. so they want easy install scrips
<dimeotane> mwe: I owe u a beer
<mwe> Akuma_: gparted should see your partitions no matter how you mount them I think
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@106.Red-213-96-137.staticIP.rima-tde.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@111.63-199-71.atginternet.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<mwe> dimeotane: ;)
<phaedra> Potti, What's the prob?
<Potti> i install wine  w/ synaptic
<Potti> but the install file do not go where they should go or even pop up anywherer
<crusoe_> How do I got about installing Azureus on my Ubuntu box using terminal?
<mwe> Erealz: installing non free stuff requires a little work but it's quite easy
<Akuma_> mwe: it gives me a warning for both hda1 and hda5 (win partitions), saying it cannot find the mount point - could that because of something else?
<exwebjunkie> crusoe_: sudo apt-install Azureus
<phaedra> Potti, No problem there.  Are you having trouble with configuration?
<Potti> i guess that could be it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@12-205-146-8.client.mchsi.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@165.193.103-84.rev.gaoland.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@190-99-223-201.adsl.terra.cl]  by LjL
<exwebjunkie> sudo aptitude install azureus even
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@196.1.142.242!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200-210-116-163-tau.cpe.vivax.com.br]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201-1-72-212.dsl.telesp.net.br!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<phaedra> Potti, What do you get if you type wine at a console?
<mwe> Akuma_: but it still sees the partitions, right?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@203-206-115-87.dyn.iinet.net.au!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@204.48.1.125!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@209-248-123-173.falconbroadband.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@24-155-108-88.dyn.grandenetworks.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@24-155-32-178.dyn.grandenetworks.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Potti> Usage: wine PROGRAM [ARGUMENTS...]    Run the specified program
<Potti>        wine --help                   Display this help and exit
<Potti>        wine --version                Output version information and exit
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@61.68.31.193]  by LjL
<Akuma_> mwe: yes, it does. it doesnt seem to see how much data is on it though
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@62.68.61.4]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@65.91.20.142!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@70-40-56-7.ventca.adelphia.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@64-121-22-18.c3-0.lang-ubr11.lang.ca.cable.rcn.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@71-11-87-146.dhcp.hlrg.nc.charter.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@74-133-89-131.dhcp.insightbb.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81-233-198-60-no88.tbcn.telia.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82-40-129-224.cable.ubr02.pert.blueyonder.co.uk]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83-131-10-239.adsl.net.t-com.hr]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83-131-29-184.adsl.net.t-com.hr]  by LjL
<phaedra> Potti, Try this url > http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@84-72-42-14.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@84-72-44-134.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@84-73-112-143.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by LjL
<mwe> Akuma_: I don't think it knows about ntfs-3g. I think you can change the size of the partitions anyway.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@84-73-112-218.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by LjL
<brombomb> My network has been acting finicky, Is there anything else I cna use besiades ifconfig, ifdown, ifup?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@88.233.39.248!#ubuntu-tr]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@89.207.216.81.static.j.siw.siwnet.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@a89-182-0-142.net-htp.de!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@a89-182-28-135.net-htp.de!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<phaedra> Potti, Wine is installed okay.  Just configure it now.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-64-109-110-194.dsl.gdrpmi.ameritech.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-66-140-84-109.dsl.kscymo.swbell.net]  by LjL
<mwe> I need to ignore foo sets/removes ban on bar
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-68-23-46-65.dsl.chcgil.ameritech.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-68-78-73-139.dsl.emhril.ameritech.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-68-88-212-155.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-68-93-112-69.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-69-151-11-160.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-69-213-153-114.dsl.bcvloh.ameritech.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-75-33-61-80.dsl.bcvloh.sbcglobal.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-75-34-189-237.dsl.chcgil.sbcglobal.net]  by LjL
<Lynoure> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-75-58-48-106.dsl.emhril.sbcglobal.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-75-60-188-172.dsl.wotnoh.sbcglobal.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-92-85.adsl.ij.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<LjL> Sorry for the inconvenience and the spam.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<Akuma_> mwe: thanks. although i think i know the answer: is it safe?
<mwe> Akuma_: it *should* be. the rule of thumb is to backup when messing with partitions, though.
<AMD> LjL you better be :D
<Akuma_>  mwe: yeah i backed up. it would really suck to have to reinstall though. thanks a lot
<oggy_> I need macromedia flash for freebsd firefox browser
<oggy_> where can I get it
<padee_> hi all
<Akuma_> oggy_: you might wanna start with #freebsd? =)
<mwe> Akuma_: I've done it many times. You could loose everything. it's not likely, though.
<oggy_> ah good thing
<pbureau> oggy_, set your backports update and apt-get
<oggy_> let me check ports
<oggy_> update apt get?
<oggy_> in freebsd
<oggy_> ?
<YoshiG3> How do I find my default gateway?
<pbureau> well your in ubuntu... debian speaking here.... find #bsd channel I guess
<YoshiG3> I can't access my router, and it's REALLY pissing me off
<mwe> oggy_: try freebsd support instead of ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@212-41-92-53.adsl.solnet.ch *!*@216-43-79-170.dsl.mcleodusa.net *!*@71-82-210-134.dhcp.mdsn.wi.charter.com %*!*@201.236.90.222]  by LjL
<oggy_> sure thing mwe
<oggy_> =)
<mwe> YoshiG3: route -n
<TheAsp> Anything break in the last couple weeks that would cause a box to hang during boot just after mounting disks?
<padee_> anyone experience with connecting ubuntu with a wireless router belkin 2.4ghz 802.11???
<YoshiG3> well, is there any reason why I couldn't access my linksys router? It's showing "Page not found" on 192.168.1.1
<YoshiG3> I'm guessing that my comp has 192.168.1.1, but everywhere I've looked, it's 127.0.0.1
<YoshiG3> I'm the only comp on this router
<mwe> oggy_: Is there even a flash player for freebsd?
<pbureau> well your in ubuntu... debian speaking here.... find #bsd channel I guess
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@88-111-157-95.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com *!*@c-24-17-217-200.hsd1.wa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic %*!*@c-24-17-58-29.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by LjL
<mwe> YoshiG3: 127.0.0.1 is the loopback device
<tanascar> Anyone know how I can restore my ubuntu install to a functioning install after a partial HD crash?
<tanascar> Other than reinstalling from scratch
<hume> #kubuntu
<sable> When I open the update manager, it just closes itself, how do I find out why?
<mwe> tanascar: is the data still there?
<tanascar> yes
<pbureau> sable,  cat /etc/messages
<mwe> tanascar: so how did the disk 'crash' ?
<tanascar> but ubuntu only boots up to a command, no xserver
<tanascar> lots of corruption
<mwe> tanascar: sounds bad
<tanascar> ran through fsck and back to running now
<oggy_> Macromedia? Flash? plugin is not available for FreeBSD. However, a software layer (wrapper) for running the Linux version of the plugin exists. This wrapper also supports Adobe? Acrobat? plugin, RealPlayer plugin and more.
<tanascar> yea
<oggy_> i need the linux version
<tanascar> just need to get the system reinstalled
<oggy_> so Im asking in linux ubuntu
<sable> pbureau: I don't have messages
<tekrei> maybe correcting xserver configuration solves your problem tanascar?
<mwe> !flash | tanascar
<ubotu> tanascar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<pbureau> sable locate messages
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb briankerr!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@c-67-168-181-252.hsd1.wa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@c-71-207-20-166.hsd1.pa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<nofeardjb> did you mean "cat /var/log/messages" ?
<dyrne> oggy_: you can just install the linux-firefox or whatever and grab the linux driver from macromedia and put in /usr/lib/firefox/plugin/ or wherever
<tanascar> If I could get the net card working, I may be able to do apt-get and get the packages refreshed..
<pbureau> tanascar, lspci what card is it ?
<tanascar> it shows the card
<tanascar> lsmod doesn't show it though
<padee_> wireless? ubuntu? any ideas? is there a better interface than the one from sun?
<tanascar> (assuming it suppose to)
<marious> hello all, noob question how do I see my drives? I know there there cause I partinioned it and added /usr and /home
<pbureau> tanascar, do lshw -class network is it DISABLED ?
<mwe> oggy_: http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
<sable> pbureau: It's located in var/log, and when I read through them, the last entry was yesterday
<tanascar> pbureau: one sec.. lemee check
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Chadarius> padee_: wireless interface from sun?
<bernie_> when i make a launcher how do i set the working directory?
<Chadarius> padee_: I use knetworkmanager in kunbuntu... I hear there is a new improved Gnome wireless manager as well
<kane77> hi
<kane77> how do I execute php scripts in cli?
<drx> can someone help me fix a post-upgrade dual boot problem?
<tekrei> i am using wifi-radar.
<mwe> kane77: well you need to install the CLI version
<Crescendo_> From a fresh install, I'm connecting to some servers (places>>connect to server) and when I open the resulting shortcut on the desktop, it just hangs there "connecting to server" - WTF?
<kane77> kane77, cli version of php?
<tanascar> pbureau: shows that the card is Unclaimed
<kane77> mwe, cli version of php?
<mwe> kane77: yeah, php5-cli or php4-cli
<Chadarius> I like knetworkmanager because it saves all my network keys security in kwalletmanager
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb gordo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic ttmrichter!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic comradevik!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic purpleposeidon!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Chadarius> drx: what kind of boot problem?
<sable> what is the easiest way to back up your computer? I really hate having to spend an hour reinstalling ubuntu every couple horus
<sable> hours*
<bard> heygab1, where can i get the lastest bcm4312 wifi card firmware?
<bruenig> sable, backup personal files or what?
<nofeardjb> i'm using partimage right now
<crazy_penguin> good night to all
<nofeardjb> to back up my partition
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mwe> sable: you're reinstalling every couple of hours? ;)
<tekrei> partition imaging is the easiest way as far as i know
<sable> bruenig: everything, so that I don't have to go through the ubuntu install
<sable> mwe: yes
<bruenig> !backup | sable
<ubotu> sable: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sable> mwe: things fuck up, adn the easiest way to fix it is to reinstall
<mwe> !backup sable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backup sable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nofeardjb> sable:http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<bruenig> dd is fun also
<LjL> !language | sable
<ubotu> sable: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ooglaboogla> can someone help me out with settup up putty to connect to my ubuntu system using a ssh key, i've executed ssh-keygen -t rsa, copied the contents of the .pub file to ./ssh/authorized_keys, but what do i do from here ?
<mwe> sable: I see. I guess I never noticed that
<Crescendo_> I'm booting from the install CD, and I'm getting a bunch of buffer I/O errors - brand new HDD - what's up?
<mwe> !backup | sable
<ubotu> sable: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bard> Crescendo, get a proper cd/cd-rom :)
<|Z_E_R_O|> bonsoir
<Crescendo_> bard, it's on device: hdc
* mode/#ubuntu [-b bigslam!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Chadarius> sable: I use partimage to do what you want and it works great on restores to similar/same hardware
<mwe> !fr | |Z_E_R_O|
<ubotu> |Z_E_R_O|: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<drx> Chadarius, I originally installed Vista Beta 2 on SATA drive 2 and Ubuntu on SATA drive 1, I just upgraded from Beta 2 to full Vista (reinstall) and now it just boots to Vista without the Grub Loader boot menu
<kane77> mwe, I have installed the php5-cli so now do I run it like that "php script.php"?
<|Z_E_R_O|> i'm italian
<sable> pbureau: It's located in var/log, and when I read through them, the last entry was yesterday
<Crescendo_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bard> Crescendo, i had the same problem with a half broken cd-rom
<bard> drive
<tanascar> pbureau: did you see my last response? The card shows as unclaimed.
<|Z_E_R_O|> if i try #ubuntu-it , You need to be identified to join that channel
<mwe> kane77: I'm not sure. I haven't used it myself. I just knew you had to use the CLI version. But I'd guess so.
<|Z_E_R_O|> -
<Chadarius> drx: sounds like you need to reinstall grub to that drive to take over as the bootmanager again
<mwe> !register | |Z_E_R_O|
<ubotu> |Z_E_R_O|: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Chadarius> drx: You can probably do it with a few simple grub commands
<drx> Chadarius, I tried that but it didn't seem to work:  Live CD - find /boot/grub/stage1 and it came back with (hd0,0) - root (hd0) quit
<Chadarius> drx: hmmm let me check something... I think I have how I did this in a file somewhere
<tanascar> Can anyone tell me why my network card would show as Unclaimed in lshw
<drx> Chadarius, I have another issue complicating things -- my bios offers several SATA modes (compatibility, enhanced, SATA only PATA only SATa+PATA, and I can't boot from the Live CD in certain modes
<Flamekebab> Another quick question - if I want to write a tiny bashscript to convert MP3 files to Ogg with a hardcoded quality, shouldn't it require but a single line of code?
<Chadarius> interesting
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@f80-217-35-196.bredband.comhem.se!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@pool-68-162-44-201.nwrk.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@ip68-7-230-91.sd.sd.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@ip68-110-9-108.tc.ph.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Flamekebab> something like mp32ogg --quality=5 *files*
<drx> (it says cdrom_pc_instr: The drive appears confused (ireason=0x01) and the bios changes the name of my DVD drives to some generic ATAPI CD
<Chadarius> drx: as long as the drive can be seen with the install CD you should still be able to do it
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@S01060016b6edc2fb.ca.shawcable.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@res24853.rh.rit.edu!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@ip70-171-205-244.tc.ph.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@dward.us!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<sh4rm4> Flamekebab, use perl
<Flamekebab> sh4rm4, I don't speak perl though..
<drx> Chadarius, I seem to be able to see ONE drive with the LiveCD booted, but both are a problem.  I can switch the hdd boot order.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@p509273D5.dip.t-dialin.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@host-208-115-205-58.patmedia.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@dsl092-092-088.bos1.dsl.speakeasy.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Chadarius> drx: does the drive still remain as hd0,0 when you boot from CD?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bruenig> Flamekebab, that will work
<bruenig> Flamekebab, you could just alias that though
<Flamekebab> bruenig, I'm just not sure how to get my nautilus script to accept it
<khronus> lo all
<Chadarius> drx: ah yeah... so this might not all be a grub issue
<bruenig> Flamekebab, oh for nautilus, not sure on nautilus scripts
<s|g> re
<khronus> just installing for first time and am selecting mount points, my system is split with a root partition, a swap partition and 'the rest' what mount point do i give 'the rest'
<khronus> ?
<s|g> someone know a ubuntu drupal theme download url ?
<kane77> some disk usage statistics? (i'm on dapper and I have seen something in edgy, I'm not sure what it was...)
<Flamekebab> bruenig, as far as I'm aware nautilus scripts work basically like bash scripts
<drx> Chadarius, I'm not sure.  The thing is, that in Enhanced mode the bios shows all 4 drives (2 SATA HDD and 2 DVDRW PATA) but Live CD won't boot
<Anders> Hi Experts. Can anyone help me - how do I log on to Ubunt as a root user? I need to add some commands to a script in order for my wireless card to work with kernel 2.6.17-11
<bruenig> I use xfce therefore thunar, so I don't know
<dacks> Anders, type 'sudo su' in a console
<kane77> Anders, you either use sudo in front of the command
<drx> Chadarius, if I switch into compatibility mode (which is what I recall doing to install Linux & Vista) I seem to lose the ability to boot from the Live CD
<bruenig> !sudo | Anders
<ubotu> Anders: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Flamekebab> bruenig, fair enough, thanks anyway
<kane77> or you use sudo passwd to set password...
<dyrne> Anders: sudo command  or sudo -i   or sudo -s
<khronus> just installing for first time and am selecting mount points, my system is split with a root partition, a swap partition and 'the rest' what mount point do i give 'the rest'?
<Flamekebab> I've managed to get hold of an audio converter script, it's just that it's needlessly complex
<Chadarius> drx: hmmm interesting
<bruenig> khronus, something like /media/whatever
<Flamekebab> I don't need to convert to any format under the sun
<Anders> Ok, so I can not use the text editor in Ubunt to add the lines?
<bruenig> khronus, or any place really, it doesn't matter
<khronus> oh right, it gives mne a few options bruenig,
<Flamekebab> I just want to be able to right-click on a load of MP3s and have them converted to Q5 Oggs
<khronus> such as /var /tmp /boot
<khronus> but this is the whoile of the system seems weird calling it that
<dyrne> Anders: sudo nano /etc/file.txt
<Crescendo_> From a fresh install, I'm connecting to some servers (places>>connect to server) and when I open the resulting shortcut on the desktop, it just hangs there "connecting to server" - WTF?
<bruenig> khronus, this rest of stuff is for personal files right?
<phaedra> khronus, What type of filesystem is 'the rest'?
<Anders> Great - thanks. How to I get Ubuntu to load a script during boot?
<phaedra> khronus, /home might be good...
<drx> my recollection is that I needed compatbility mode with SATA+PATA in order to operate, so I've put that back.  I can see the GRUB menu if I choose boot from 1st HDD from the Live CD menu, but choosing either Linux or Windows results in "Error 21:  Selected disk does not exist"
<greywolf777> i ocasionaly get a APIC err when booting but not all the time i was wodering why
<khronus> i select ext, noi not just personal stuff erm my partitions so far are root (3gb) swap (1gb) and then all of the rest of the filesystem (34gb )
<kleinweby> hello, i have a littel problem with lilo. i wan't do added the vga boot parameter, if I added vga=0x035c to append lilo says thats don't allowed. if I add vga=0x035c as an normal option lilo says at the boot: unkown vga mode or so. can any body help me?
<khronus> ext3 soz
<drx> and Error 13:  Inavlid or unsupported executable format in the case of Vista
<|Z_E_R_O|> nobody help me in ubuntu-it, i'm trying to install ubuntu from cd but I got I/O erorr, I have e I/O card with 2 hdd attached. what can i do?
<bruenig> khronus, root has everything, are you just using this partition for storage of stuff or do you want it to have system files on it
<Chadarius> drx: It sounds like its a bios issue and not a grub one, although once we fix your bios issue we might have to change some grub entries
<fbarc> how do I run a chkdsk on an fat32 drive???
<drx> that's cool with me, we can even hose Vista (it's a fresh install) if we need to
<khronus> bruenig no idea, its for a friend who is non tech savvy at all so it just needs to be nice and basic
<grimboy> What's that program that shows information about hardware?
<drx> I just can't afford to lose Linux
<Chadarius> drx: what bios do you have? Perhaps there is already a wiki or forum post on this that we can find together
<bruenig> khronus, having it mount at /home would be good then
<khronus> ok ty !
<khronus> :)
<kane77> grimboy, lshw
<hdx> hello, maybe someone know any progam, to remove some stuff from boot
<grimboy> kane77, Ah yes, thanks.
<drx> I think I'm past the BIOS problem, I reset everything back the way I remembered it and it looks like the Live CD is booting now (it didn't on 3 prior attempts but I *may* have changed a setting
<kane77> grimboy, I believe in kde there's some graphic frontend to it...
<|Z_E_R_O|> nobody can help me?
<Chadarius> drx: Awesome! So now we just need to figure out what the right drive pointers should be in Grub
<grimboy> Them and their fancy-pants kde.
<kane77> yeah
<fbarc> Can someone tell me how to chkdsk a fat32 partition from ubuntu?
<Anders> Thanks for your help - take care
<pbureau> grimboy, look under system - admin you will find hardware soemthing (dont ask I use gnome easier :))
<finn> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<drx> Ok, the only thing now is that I can't see Drive 2 (Vista) inside GPARTED.
<grimboy> pbureau, Uh, I use gnome.
<finn> is there some place where I can read about how the folder /media works with the mounts etc. ?
<Chadarius> drx: hrm weird
<juan2> hello
<drx> it could be that drive 2 isn't in the bios now, let me check...
<pbureau> grimboy, then system - admin - device manager
<grimboy> Oh, duh
<grimboy> I mean thanks.
<grimboy> </dense>
<LjL> fbarc: fsck /dev/partition
<Chadarius> drx: When you boot into the bios does it show the drive?
<LjL> fbarc: while it's NOT mounted
<joan> hola
<Frost^-> Hello.
<joan> algun espaol?
<LjL> !es | joan
<ubotu> joan: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Tuana^^> fuck! you!
<Tuana^^> fuck! you!
<Tuana^^> fuck! you!
<Tuana^^> fuck! you!
<Tuana^^> fuck! you!
<fbarc> LjL: thanks!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Frost^-> Can anyone tell me where can I find ubuntu packages' control files?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.226.66.134]  by LjL
<dyrne> finn: sudo gedit /etc/fstab  or google for udev tutorial
<drx> nope, only drive 1, not drive 2 and if I switch from compatible mode to enhanced mode, I can't boot the Live CD
<Potti> need help "Could not open the file /home/pottie/Desktop/cedega_timedemo_installer using the Western (ISO-8859-1) character coding."
<finn> thanks dyrne
<kane77> Frost^-, what control files?
<LjL> Frost^-: after they've been installed, or in the .deb itself?
<Frost^-> I want to rebuild a certain package.
<drx> I'm trying compatible mode + PATA only
<flog22> bonsoir
<Chadarius> drx: man there is something whacky happening there. OK
<drx> nope, that kills my SATA drives
<Frost^-> Essentially, upgrade it to a newer version.
<LjL> Frost^-, the hacky way is "ar x package.deb", then "tar xf control.tar.gz"
<drx> trying compatible + SATA only
<|Z_E_R_O|> What can i do if installing ubuntu i receive I/O error?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> |Z_E_R_O|: try booting with noapic or acpi=off
<drx> that kills my DVD drives
<Frost^-> LjL, I see.
<LjL> |Z_E_R_O|: also, check that the CD is ok
<|Z_E_R_O|> cd is ok
<LjL> !verify > |Z_E_R_O|    (|Z_E_R_O|, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Potti> Hello
<|Z_E_R_O|> the problem is the i/o card
<Potti> i need some help
<dyrne> |Z_E_R_O|: rule of thumb when burning iso is to use slowest speed you can and verifiy md5sum
<drx> What now
<Potti> "Could not open the file /home/pottie/Desktop/cedega_timedemo_installer using the Western (ISO-8859-1) character coding." what do i have to do?
<Chadarius> drx: There is either a BIOS setting or perhaps the way your drives are wired that is causing this
<|Z_E_R_O|> to the i/o card are connected 2 hdd
<kleinweby> or if i will use grub on my macbook i get The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly. :(
<LjL> |Z_E_R_O|, i'd still try the noapic and noacpi
<|Z_E_R_O|> ok i'm going to try thanks
<drx> trying Enhanced mode SATA+PATA
<LjL> !pm | hdx
<ubotu> hdx: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<LjL> hdx, there is not very much that you can turn off during boot, which will give an appreciable speed increase, short of removing X
<flocks> please can you telle me where can I find a list of all PCMCIA card which are supported by linux kernel ?
<LjL> hdx: what i suggest (if you're on Edgy) is that you boot with the "profile" kernel option *once* (and only once)
<hdx> tnx
<darkbaneaway> Does anyone know of a text-editor which supports multi-gig text files that works well with ubuntu?
<drx> so here's the thing, when I use this mode, I can see all the drives but the Live CD freezes at "Mounting root file system" -- can we fix this without Live CD?
<faLUCE>  Hi. i have compiled a  simple kernel module and generated the .o file. now, how can I insert it? kernel version is 2.6.17-10-generic
<AlexC_> darkbaneaway: multi-gig? as in 5gb file size? :S
<Potti> im guessing there is no help for me
<Potti> = /
<Chadarius> drx: Yes and No... if you can figure out the order of the ive CD
<AlexC_> Potti: you've waited 4 mins. You can not say "There is no hope" after 4 mins!
<drx> Chadarius, the order?
<darkbane> AlexC_ 2 gigs right now, but i could have to deal with larger ones eventually
<Potti> i had no idea was being timed
<drx> Chadarius, I printed out the gparted screens before upgrading Vista
<Chadarius> drx: then we can go in and use the Live CD to fix grub and boot with grub in that mode
<AlexC_> Potti: you're not. I simply have timestamps enabled in my IRC client - I saw the time from when you asked for help, then when you started moaning - and worked it out as 4 mins =)
<drx> Chadarius, I can't boot from the Live CD
<padziak> elo
<AlexC_> darkbane: I'm not sure really, never had to open a text-file that big before!
<drx> Chadarius, unless I select a BIOS mode that disables drive 2
<AlexC_> darkbane: what does open-office or gedit do when you open it?
<Chadarius> drx: OK cool... you can make it so you can boot to the CD and edit your menu.lst file though right?
<Potti> if your not gonna be any help. id suggest you keep to your self k thnx bye
<BigMac> can someone give me a link to a guide with visuals on setting up evolution for gmail? I had one before but lost the link and can't find it on google anymore. or any guide that would tell me who to set up evolution specific for gmail would be great
<drx> Chadarius, probably, Oh and I also have a Win32X flash drive that boots Linux if that helps, but it's not ubuntu and theres no GUI
<Chadarius> drx: well we don't really need a gui either so however you want to boot so we can edit the menu.lst file is cool with me
<darkbane> AlexC_ gedit said "this file is too large" and openoffice just sits there trying to open it
<wheels3572> how do I do a search in the repos with a partial spelling of a package?
<rmd_> i really wish i could make epic stop showing join/part/signoff messages...
<LjL> !packages > wheels3572    (wheels3572, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> wheels3572: apt-cache search keywo
<kane77> I need a tool that would show the formating of a file (e.g. tabs or spaces used) I need to know because I want to parse it... you know of anything?
<soundman89> can anybody help with resetting a lost root password?
<AlexC_> !anyone | soundman89
<ubotu> soundman89: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Chadarius> drx: We just need to know the drive and partition for Linux and the drive and partion for Vista and the rest should be easy
<drx> Chadarius, can you boot from flash drive?
<soundman89> how so i go about resetting the root password
<AlexC_> darkbane: well a 2GB file _will_ take a long time to open, if you leave open-office does it load it?
<Chadarius> drx: yes I have in the past
<AlexC_> darkbane: 2gb.... that's mad, can you not split it up at all? =D
<eetfunk> how do i specify the default group with adduser under Ubuntu?  the -g switch doesnt work... it works with other distros.
<drx> Chadarius, bios setting?
<gu014> how can i check to see if my sound card is muted from the command line?
<ice63> vista RIGHT!
<darkbane> AlexC_ nope ^_^ it's an inbox file from a mail server that's corrupted
<Chadarius> drx: yeesh depends on your bios. On My Dell laptop I have a boot up menu I can use to choose on the fly
<pbureau> soundman89, use gnome ?
<soundman89> yes
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me how to get automatix2?
<pbureau> system - admin - user account - root - change password
<AlexC_> !automatrix | wheels3572
<ubotu> wheels3572: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<david_> I'm runnig black box but i don't see the styles option on the right click nenu
<david_> menu
<Chadarius> amen ubotu!
<guerrillawon> Does anyone want to help me try to restore my flash sound by any chance? firefox32 on a 64 bit system flash 9
<guerrillawon> Please?
<AlexC_> !anyone | guerrillawon
<ubotu> guerrillawon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<guerrillawon> I've tried like everything on the forums.
<drx> Chadarius, does it matter whether or not gparted can see drive 2 (Vista)?
<dyrne> !easybuntu | wheels3572
<AlexC_> guerrillawon: how can we possibly help if you ask no question?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easybuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<guerrillawon> I asked it?
<Chadarius> drx: not for what we are doing... Vista is on drive 2 partition 1?
<ice63> david_: your running blackbox?
<guerrillawon> Does anyone want to help me try to restore my flash sound by any chance? firefox32 on a 64 bit system flash 9
<david_> yes
<guerrillawon> My audio stopped working I think maybe a program conflict all signs leading to gstreamer.
<ice63> david_: do you have bbconf installed ?
<soundman89> pbureau> the terminal does not like the command
<Shaffox> Does anyone know some good blogsite where you can have your own blog ?
<david_> don't know let me check
<AlexC_> Shaffox: how is that Ubuntu related?
<wheels3572> Is there a different version of X-Chat other then Gnome X-chat cuz the one I had before was a bit more colorful and not so black and white
<bard> i have installed broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0 firmware but still do i get [  299.468000]  bcm43xx: YOUR FIRMWARE IS TOO OLD. Firmware from binary drivers older than version 4.x is unsupported. You must upgrade your firmware files.
<Bassetts> hey, i have an ati card and I am so fed up with it, so what is a devent nvidia card that is well support in ubuntu?
<gdb> wheels3572: there is xchat and xchat-gnome, you want xchat
<AlexC_> Shaffox: this is _not_ a drop-in-and-chat channel to ask random questions. For offtopic disccusion go in #ubuntu-offtopic
<darkbane> AlexC_ any ideas?
<guerrillawon> I run firefox 32 on my 64 bit architecture. I had flash working fine until my sound went out one day, and I can't get it back. I've tried everything on the forums, and I believe gstreamer may be the reason.
<Shaffox> AlexC_: wrong tab, sorry, don't kill me
<bard> what do i need to do to get bcm43xx to see that its not older then 4.x
<AlexC_> Shaffox: I'll try not to :P
<darkbane> AlexC_ open office has been opening the file for 10 minutes or so, and still nothing.
<AlexC_> darkbane: it is a 2gb file :P
<wheels3572> gdb: Yes i want xchat itself but it installed xchat-gnome on me grrrrrrrr
<Chadarius> Bassetts: I have a 6100 a 7800 and a 5700 nvidia all running in Ubuntu. Its all using the same drive. I haven't had any issues with any of them
<david_> it says not found
<AlexC_> darkbane: how about opening it with nano ?
<drx> Chadarius, my printout indicates that Linux is /dev/sdb
<AlexC_> darkbane: nano /path/to/stupidly/large/file/
<Bassetts> thanks Chadarius
<gdb> wheels3572: Yes, you can apt-get install xchat to get the "original" -- personally, I much prefer xchat-gnome.
<ice63> hmm
<darkbane> AlexC_ hahahaha
<drx> Chadarius, and that WIndows is /dev/sda1
<drx> Chadarius, so Windows may have been on drive 1 and Linux on drive 2, I'm not really sure
<wheels3572> gdb: Im not sure I have all the Repos open that should be lol cuz when i do an apt-get cache xchat it comes up only xchat-gnome
<hdx> does anyone have tutorial for beryl for ati radeon 9200
<darkbane> AlexC_ would I have to do sudo nano /path/to/monsterous/inbox?
<drx> Chadarius, also, the bios lets you swap these drives and I was certainly doing that
<ice63> david_: are you running ubuntu or deb?
<Chadarius> drx: Ok that makes sense I guess. What partition on /dev/sdb?
<Chadarius> drx: Yeah that will kill grub everytime
<wheels3572> !repositories > wheels3572
<AlexC_> darkbane: only if the user you're logged in as don't have access to the amazingly large file
<david_> ubuntu 6.10
<drx> Chadarius, remember that my printout is pre-bios changes, pre-Vista reinstall
<AlexC_> hdx: there is a great guide on the Beryl wiki
<Chadarius> drx: OK so have you edited your grub menu before?
<ice63> david_: ok that's why
<drx> Chadarius, OK, so now my Linux drive is /dev/sda
<AlexC_> hdx: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL
<david_> ?
<drx> Chadarius, a long time ago
<hdx> tnx
<drx> Chadarius, and there is no /dev/sdb in this mode
<Chadarius> drx: Its easy and full proof... we'll back it up first
<soundman89> help needed resetting lost root password... ICQ #-407926184
<drx> Chad, OK, let's see...
<AlexC_> soundman89: ask your question in here - we wont contact you on ICQ just to help you!
<LjL> !root > soundman89    (soundman89, see the private message from Ubotu)
<drx> Chadarius, terminal?
<Chadarius> drx: we need to open a terminal yeah
<LjL> soundman89: boot with "init=/bin/sh" as a kernel parameter, and follow those instructions for resetting the password
<roxlu> hi all
<drx> Chadarius, OK
<darkbane> AlexC_ how much longer should I wait for openoffice to try to open this? it's been a while.
<soundman89> LjL: thanks, ill try it
<LjL> !bootoptions > soundman89    (soundman89, see the private message from Ubotu) | this is how you add kernel parameters at boot (look at the section that talks about hitting "e" and "b")
<CheshireViking> has anybody installed beryl when the nvidia graphics is restricted to the nvidia 7184 driver and were there any difficulties?
<AlexC_> darkbane: I say cancel it and try nano
<david_> can i get bbconf or am i out of luck
<dyrne> soundman89: in grub menu highlight the os to boot and hit e  then edit the kernel line adding init=/bin/sh  hit enter then b to boot.  once at a # prompt type mount -o remount,rw /    then change the password to whatever
<roxlu> how can I format a partition of my external HD to exts3 ?
<Chadarius> drx: Then we need to get to your linux drive... it is probably mounted under /media already right?
<darkbane> AlexC_ ok, i'll try that
<wheels3572> gdb: can someone give me a standard repo what should be commented in and or commented out?
<AlexC_> !anyone | CheshireViking
<ubotu> CheshireViking: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Crescendo_> From a fresh install, I'm connecting to some servers (places>>connect to server) and when I open the resulting shortcut on the desktop, it just hangs there "connecting to server" - WTF?
<yopad_> hi guys...how do i get my mouse to work...i have extra buttons...is there a program for this?
<drx> Chadarius, let me jettison the USB drive (it's mounted but it wouldn't boot)
<yopad_> i want to be able to use my back/forward buttons like in windows xp
<Chadarius> drx: OK... you are booting from the Live CD again then?
<CheshireViking> AlexC_, that was my real question, it just happens to have the word anyone in it
<Chadarius> drx: Let me know when you have your terminal open and we'll go from there
<drx> Chadarius, Yes now
<dyrne> yopad_: you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. you can do this like sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or sudo sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  if you edit the file just google for the right mouse settings
<guerrillawon> Does anyone have a flash version recommendation for Ubuntu 64?
<yopad_> sweet thanks dyrne
<drx> Chadarius, should I swap the drives in BIOS so they are as they were in the old configuration or leave them alone?
<dyrne> yopad_: choose vesa driver if you do dpkg so you dont mess up your gui
<Chadarius> drx: you have leave them
<Slart> guerrillawon: nope.. install 32-bit firefox.. or run the 32-bit flash player
<darkbane> AlexC_ err.. I can't stop openoffice now
<AlexC_> darkbane: alt+f2 and type "killall open-office"
<Slart> guerrillawon: or.. wait.. that was a recommendation.. I guess yes then =)
<Chadarius> drx: we just need to know how they will look when you boot normally and be able to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file from your Linux partition
<AlexC_> I think it's open-office anyway, ... try openoffice if that doesn't work
<guerrillawon> Slart :P I have the 32 bit one installed with the latest flash. I was just hoping there was a maybe more stable version.
<Slart> guerrillawon: not that I know of.. let me know if you find one
<darkbane> AlexC_ neither worked
<AlexC_> darkbane: killall soffice
<david_> ill see if i can find bbconf and install it thanks for the help have good day all
<marmer> how can I upgrade gnomebaker 0.6.0 to 0.6.1 by shell please?
<bigcx2> hey all
<darkbane> AlexC_ that worked
<AlexC_> darkbane: why it's soffice ... I've no idea :P
<bigcx2> does anyone know what ubuntu's support policy is going to be for feisty
<guerrillawon> Slart: Will do.
<Crescendo_> From a fresh install, I'm connecting to some servers (places>>connect to server) and when I open the resulting shortcut on the desktop, it just hangs there "connecting to server" - WTF?
<AlexC_> bigcx2: #ubuntu+1
<bigcx2> like: XX years on the desktop, and XX years for servers
<shatrat> BiGcaT, same as edgy, it wont be long term support.
<Slart> bigcx2: nothing on their site?
<guerrillawon> gstreamer-properties
<bigcx2> Slart: not for feisty
<guerrillawon> Ahh sorry, wrong window.
<bigcx2> so what is it for edgy then?
<zax1> does any one of a free software that can read DBX(outlook express)file and convert them to csv ?
<AlexC_> bigcx2: IIRC; 2 years desktop, 3 years server? not sure, just guesing
<lightseed> hi how do i make the dns servers not obtained automaticalled?
<bigcx2> yea that's kinda what i thought
<darkbane> AlexC_ aaaaaagh nano isn't working either
<AlexC_> lightseed: System->admin->networking
<bigcx2> and then dapper was longer than that
<AlexC_> bigcx2: Dapper is the LTS release, Long Term Support.
<mindstate> what are the optimal settings for qemu running winxp?
<signature16> How can  I change the default player for AVI files to be VLC media player?
* bigcx2 goes to try to find a relevant wiki page
<drx> Chad, Drive 1 isnt' mounted
<bigcx2> AlexC_: thanks
<drx> Chadarius, drive 1 is not mounted
<AlexC_> bigcx2: it's supported for 3 years desktop, and 5 years
<AlexC_> bigcx2: and 5 yeras server
<mindstate> signature16: right click the avi file
<bigcx2> edgy?
<Chadarius> drx: That's what has Linux on it right?
<mindstate> open with vlc
<bigcx2> or feisty?
<AlexC_> bigcx2: no, Dapper.
<bigcx2> oh
<AlexC_> bigcx2: Dapper is LTS Release, Supported for 3 years desktop and 5 years Server.
<Crescendo_> From a fresh install, I'm connecting to some servers (places>>connect to server) and when I open the resulting shortcut on the desktop, it just hangs there "connecting to server" - WTF?
<bigcx2> AlexC_: gotcha, thank you
<drx> Chadarius, no, it was on drive 2 but when I change the bios so the DVD will boot i think it becomes drive 1 but maybe not
<lightseed> AlexC_: i set those but they disappear probably when i reboot
<AlexC_> lightseed: "probably" ... why not try it and find it?
<drx> Chadarius, the two hard drives are identical so I can't tell which one is actually up
<Hopposai> zax http://kb.mozillazine.org/Mail_Utilities
<AlexC_> Crescendo_: please wait more than 5 mins before repeating question
<darkbane> AlexC_ nano is frozen now
<AlexC_> darkbane: how'd you mean?
<drx> Chadarius, but when I run Gparted, it shows the Linux partitions as sda now
<Chadarius> drx: you should be able to look at the file system from the Live CD and that will tell you whether its the Linux or Vista one
<darkbane> AlexC_ it appears that the process is just looping
<Crescendo_> AlexC_, I'm using the Freenode standard of wait till it scrolls past the window. :/
<drx> Chadarius, it's linux, but it's not mounted
<mindstate> what are the optimal settings for qemu running winxp?
<darkbane> AlexC_ and it just self killed
<hdx> can someone help me please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5821/
<Crescendo_> I'm booting from the install CD, and I'm getting a bunch of buffer I/O errors - brand new HDD - what's up?
<AlexC_> !anyone | hdx
<ubotu> hdx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shatrat> Crescendo, possible bad burn of CD, what speed did you burn at?
<Crescendo_> Also - ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<drx> Chadarius, how do I mount /dev/sda1 so I can edit menulst?
<Crescendo_> shatrat, used this CD on another machine, it works fine
<main2> i somehow lost the journal of my ext3 partition? > its ext2 now
<lightseed> AlexC_: try and find what?
<main2> but i dont know how this happend
<soundman89> dyrne: used you command,  "mount -o remount,rw/", now what?
<Crescendo_> shatrat, also, I've used this CDROM drive to load other things
<AlexC_> darkbane: I'm not sure what to suggest then ... smaller files maybe :P hehe - not sure sorry
<Hopposai> if i have an amd athlon 32, do i use the k7 kernel?
<AlexC_> lightseed: you said it will probably dissapear when you reboot. So why not reboot and find out if it "dissapears"?
<main2> can i easily get my journal back?
<shatrat> Crescendo, try adding the kernel option "irqpoll" and "pci=noacpi" but thats kind of a longshot
<lightseed> AlexC_: its a dhcp connection automatically
<erUSUL> !generic | Hopposai
<ubotu> Hopposai: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<shatrat> Hopposai, use the -generic kernel
<Chadarius> drx: Hey I've just had to join a conference call at work... Hopefully I'll be back in about 15 minutes is that OK?
<crzygrndpa> Is there a good commandline email app to test my Postfix configuration? (does Pine work with Postfix?)
<lightseed> AlexC_: well i know it does
<drx> Chadarius, OK
<lightseed> AlexC_: everytime
<Hopposai> thanks shatrat
<darkbane> AlexC_ would it be possible to do a linear dump of the file into multiple smaller files?
<soundman89> dyrne: used your command,  "mount -o remount,rw/", now what?
<AlexC_> lightspeed try editing /etc/network/interfaces to make it static instead of DHCP
<AlexC_> lightspeed: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3 section 5 Configure The Network may help you
<AlexC_> darkbane: I've no idea, never done that before
<dyrne> soundman89: you shoud have the / parition mounted read write now. so you can change the root password or anyones. passwd username
<lightseed> AlexC_: ok thianks
<darkbane> AlexC_ do you know of another way to split the file?
<AlexC_> darkbane: no sorry,
<dyrne> soundman89: then shutdown -r now  to reboot or just reboot
<siodine> Are there drivers for X-Fi?
<darkbane> AlexC_ Ok, thanks for all your help anyway.
<AlexC_> darkbane: it's ok =)
<erUSUL> siodine: no
<soundman89> dyrne: do i use the [-p passwdfd]  command in the prompt
<siodine> So there's no way for me to get sound in Ubuntu?
<dyrne> soundman89: just passwd by itself if changing the root password
<dyrne> soundman89: what where you trying to do again?
<Potti> anyone here know anything about cedega
<AlexC_> siodine: You know, waiting more than 1 minute before moaing that it's impossible to get sound is usualy a good idea.
<soundman89> dyrne: thanks you very much
<AlexC_> !anyone | Potti
<ubotu> Potti: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ice63> siodine: what is your sound card ?
<erUSUL> siodine: most mobos have in board sound HDA or AC97
<siodine> ice63, it's an X-Fi XtremeMusic
<erUSUL> on board*
<siodine> AlexC, how was I moaning?
<siodine> It was a question.
<Potti> well my question is upon installation i encounter an error "Could not open the file /home/pottie/Desktop/cedega_timedemo_installer using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding."
<AlexC_> siodine: you asked if there were drivers, then 1 minute later said "So there is no way to get sound in Ubuntu?" after waiting 1 minute.
<lilbeat> hey guys! i installed for the 3rd time ubuntu this week and for the 3rd time i have a login problem where it does not recognise my pass in GUI mode....i am full of it....any help? thank you
<Crescendo_> From a fresh install, I'm connecting to some servers (places>>connect to server) and when I open the resulting shortcut on the desktop, it just hangs there "connecting to server" - WTF?
<zax1> how can i export thunderbird message to a csv file ?
<siodine> No, <erUSUL> siodine: no
<AlexC_> lilbeat:sure Capslock is off?
<lilbeat> 100%
<siodine> My "So there is no way to get sound in Ubuntu?" was directed towards erUSUL after he said no.
<AlexC_> siodine: I never saw that, sorry,
<Potti> Any idea on how to fix my lil problem guys
<siodine> So are there any drivers for an X-Fi XtremeMusic?
<Crescendo_> shatrat, nope, no such luck
<frying_fish> siodine: no x-fi driver yet, there will eventually be one, but not currently.
<siodine> Ok, thanks.
<lilbeat> AlexC_: it's more seriuos than capslock :(
<signature16> is iTunes easy to install using wine?
<shatrat> signature16, there are better ways to get music onto an ipod.  itunes is a pain in the ass on any OS
<erUSUL> siodine: as i have said most motherboards have more than adequate sound cards onboard
<dyrne> signature16: ive heard of some problems.  you could always use osx in vmware :)
<frying_fish> siodine: your motherboard will probably have a soundcard built in that will be adequate.
<dyrne> signature16: not a fun experience though
<frying_fish> signature16: might just be worth trying some of the default programs that come with ubuntu for it, I would guess rhythmbox will transfer music to it
<frying_fish> or amarok
<shatrat> Theres also GTKpod
<eetfunk> Where's the "correct" place to put .pid files on ubuntu?
<Chadarius> drx: Ok I'm back mostly :)
<Theos> Could someone help me enable my wireless adapter? I am using Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<drx> Chadarius, ok, so I mounted /dev/sda1 and I backed up menu.lst to menu.lst.backup
<AlexC_> Ok, gotta go - Bye!
<Chadarius> drx: You are the man! Ok so let's edit it.
<hbaigu> eetfunk, /var/run
<eetfunk> hbaigu: thanks!
<bart_> so ... who's stuck with what !? :D
<drx> Chadarius, it shows vista root (hd0,0)
<thebest> hey
<mon^rch> Unable to find an appropriate host video mode.
<mon^rch> Adding the guest mode to the 'display' subsection of the 'screen' section of your /etc/X11/XF86Config or /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restarting X is likely to help.
<dasickis> hey
<mon^rch> any ideas?
<Chadarius> drx: OK so when you boot the normal way That is really Linux though right?
<doofus> anyone can help me?
<dasickis> whats the problem doofus
<drx> I'm not sure, dude.
<doofus> need to run webfs
<drx> it shows Linux root as /dev/sdb1
<doofus> but dont know the cmd
<doofus> i know it starts with sude
<doofus> sudo
<spooky> hey all
<dasickis> is it /etc/init.d/webfs
<Crescendo_> From a fresh install, I'm connecting to some servers (places>>connect to server) and when I open the resulting shortcut on the desktop, it just hangs there "connecting to server" - WTF?
<dasickis> sudo'd
<doofus> yeah
<spooky> guyz
<doofus> that sound right!
<drx> Chadarius, but they may have switched, certainly in Compatible mode Linux is /sda but I don't know what it will be in Enhanced mode when drive 2 is back
<spooky> id like some help if you have some free time :)
<dasickis> i just remembered that /etc/init.d is where everything is
<dasickis> well not everything
<elyokko> spooky,  k hay men
<spooky> hey :D
<spooky> well ive just installed ubuntu
<Chadarius> drx: OK so if they are switched than  Vista is hd1,0
<spooky> im impressed right Linux is so cool
<doofus> das thanx man!
<Chadarius> drx: and Linux is hd0,0
<dasickis> np
<spooky> but i dont know how to connect to the internet
<spooky> can anyone help me?
<eddie> I need to rip into mp3 because of my player and sound Extractor isn't giving me that option
<Thug-N-Me> hi all
<eddie> any clues?
<dasickis> next time try locate or whereis the program ur running
<dasickis> it'll show you the paths to them
<Crescendo_> spooky, what kidn of problem are you having?
<doofus> sppoky im just learing too man but ubuntu is cool!
<doofus> sppoky*
<Thug-N-Me> how do i make subtitles in mplayer bigger ?
<drx> Chadarius, OK, so I'll swap them and we'll see what happens?
<doofus> oops
<eddie> why isn't there any type of suppoert for mp3 format?
<marsswell> comand ip lan?
<doofus> spooky
<doofus> lol
<dasickis> its really a good os to get your feet wet
<spooky> I dont know how to connect to the net
<eddie> anyone got a clue?
<dasickis> aren't you on the net, spooky?
<elyokko> slackware 11 is cool men 
<spooky> from Win
<spooky> :(
<bart_> spooky , do you have a router or a modem to connect to the internet ?
<spooky> modem
<bart_> dsl i presume ?
<spooky> usb connected
<spooky> yeap
<spooky> 2mbit
<Chadarius> drx: oh wait Vista was wrong in that last message... its hd1,0
<doofus> man connect via enternet
<bart_> you want wvdial i think
<zax1> how can i export thunderbird message to a csv file ?
<Chadarius> drx: but if you swap them then it might work
<doofus> i ahd no net probs via ethernet
<spooky> wvdial?
<Crescendo_> spooky, use a CAT5 cable to connect to your broadband modem
<duckdown> Hey all.  I am trying to tail a file but filter out only the things I want to see.. This is the syntax I am trying:  "tail -f /var/log/messages| awk '{print $3,$6,$10,$19,$11,$20}' /var/log/messages |grep DROP"  however, any time a new message appears it just goes back to the prompt.  Can someone correct this for me
<Vilhelms> I set the Win key to Super in Keyboard > Layout Options but a key binding with <Super>Button 1 still doesn't work when I press and I left click
<Thug-N-Me> no one can tell me how do i make the sub font bigger in mplayer ?
<bart_> wvdial - PPP dialer with built-in intelligence
<Crescendo_> There's no reason for the USB connection in Linux.
<ubuntu> connect xxl
<doofus> na he has broadband hehe
<doofus> not dial up
<eddie> please someone Sound Juicer wigh mp3
<spooky> lol
<elyokko> alguien habla espaol
<Mulder> anyone successfully got radeonfb to work with Xorg ?
<spooky> im confused
<LjL> !es | elyokko
<ubotu> elyokko: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<doofus> dude use a ethernet cable
<Crescendo_> spooky, you're on cable?
<doofus> not usb!
<drx> Chadarius, swap them in the BIOS or change every instance of (0,0) to (1,0) and vice versa?
<bart_> DSL uses dial up
<elyokko> tanks
<doofus> if your modem is in bridge mode yes
<spooky> sry but i couldnt understand...
<Thug-N-Me> starting the terminal and all other application in ubuntu its a pain ... waiting too long for them to start
<spooky> (my crappy english :( )
<doofus> spooky: where u live?
<spooky> Greece
<doofus> oh ok
<Thug-N-Me> this is ridiculous
<whileimhere> Is there a channel where I might get help on converting video formats?
<doofus> do u have an electronics store?
<hbaigu> Thug-N-Me, the mplayer man page tell me that there are -subfont-text-scale, -subfont-autoscale options
<posingaspopular> Chadarius: was are you working on
<spooky> sure
<spooky> lol
<dasickis> is there a way to get the icons of screenshots of the move in ubuntu?
<LjL> spooky: why not join #ubuntu-gr as well
<spooky> of course we have
<dasickis> like in vista
<spooky> ive joined
<dasickis> jw, i just saw it on my friend's comp and it look nice
<spooky> but nobody is talking
<Chadarius> drx: Its fine either way. Bios is probably easiest as long as they match up
<spooky> is like a dead channel
<drx> Chadarius, OK, let's try that first...
<Thug-N-Me> hbaigu man page doesnt says anything .. at least i cannot hear something :)
<Chadarius> posingaspopular: Hey man... just some fun bios drive order and grub goodness
<LjL> spooky: well, yes, not too many people there. sorry, didn't see you in the list
<dasickis> so spooky you have trouble trying to connect at high speeds with ur dsl modem?
<posingaspopular> awesome
<mips> how can i check what dns servers my pc are using ?
<spooky> yeap
<spooky> i dont know where to start
<spooky> LOL
<bart_> mips , cat /etc/resolv.conf
<spooky> i go system-administrator-networks
<Sebulian> #!mp4
<spooky> then what?
<spooky> :P
<Chadarius> posingaspopular: BIOS's these days... you mess with them and grub bites you back!
<dasickis> i'm googling ubuntu dsl modem
<dasickis> thats the first place i go
<IdleOne> !dsl | dasickis
<ubotu> dasickis: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<posingaspopular> haha yea
<ddnngg> any1 can help me to update my kernel on 6.06 :> ??
<mips> bart_ no I don't want to cat the resolv.conf file which is static. Is there any other way ?
<Chadarius> drx also got bitten by Vista... which took over for grub. :)
<esaym> do  you have to be root in order to stop and start programs in init.d?
<posingaspopular> direct X?
<bart_> test
<Chadarius> esaym: yep
<Vilhelms> I set the Win key to Super in Keyboard > Layout Options but a key binding with <Super>Button 1 still doesn't work when I press and I left click
<dasickis> spooky: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<bart_> test
<LjL> bart_: passed
<dasickis> sorr
<ddnngg> <esaym> who ??
<bart_> hehe
<Chadarius> esaym: You can use sudo to restart services ect...
<dasickis> spooky: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Broadband_ADSL.2FPPPoE_Client_.28RP-PPPoE.29
<esaym> ok so if a program is in init.d how do i start it to run as a certain user?
<Indref> This may sound a little random, but I wanna play SimCity!
<dasickis> thats the exact section
<Indref> Could someone help me install it.
<LjL> !lincity-ng | indref
<esaym> I need a daemon to start as a user and not root...
<spooky> im checking the links now
<spooky> thx
<ubotu> indref: lincity-ng: City simulator game with polished graphics. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (edgy), package size 322 kB, installed size 844 kB
<Indref> Woo!
<Indref> LjL, Love you!
<Indref> Woah it's tiny.
<esaym> oh so sudo /etc/init.d/service would stat the service under the current user???
<LjL> Indref: it's not *very* much like simcity, mind you, it's different enough
<Indref> Is that based on Simcity 200 or the orginial.
<drx> Chadarius, I don't think it overwrote GRUB, I think it installed the Vista MBR on the Vista drive and left GRUB on the Linux drive
<Indref> 2000 that is.
<thesmiler> where can i find out what mount points are valid?
<Chadarius> esaym: yeah sudo/etc/init.d/apache2 start would start apache
<drx> Chadarius, that didn't work, Linux yields "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"
<drx> Vista says "Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format"
<Indref> apt get lincity?
<esaym> Thank you Chadarius
<thesmiler> anyone?
<thesmiler> valid mount points?
<LjL> Indref: it's based on neither, it's its own city simulator. it shows in an isometric view like 2000 and unlike the original, anyway
<IdleOne> apt-get install lincity-ng
<LjL> Indref: sudo apt-get install lincity-ng
<Indref> LjL, Gonna try it Thank You! :D
<thesmiler> guys, i have a 260gb file partition that i can't mount
<krimx> What would be the best way to change filenames of a big amount of folders and files all at once? I switched from Windows not too long ago and it seems it's better to have filenames as "yundi_li_-_2003_-_liszt" than "Yundi Li - 2003 - Liszt". Also, how about () and []  are those okay?
<thesmiler> what mount points can I use that are valid?
<drx> Chadarius, should i try it the other way?
<lilbeat> hey guys! i installed for the 3rd time ubuntu this week and for the 3rd time i have a login problem where it does not recognise my pass in GUI mode....i am full of it....any help? thank you
<bruenig> thesmiler, wherever you want to mount it. Just make sure it is an empty directory
<Indref> Just quickly, I use OpenBox so I don't have a menu option for shutting down my machine
<thesmiler> so i need to make a directory in /mnt?
<Indref> You guys said to use shutdown -h now, which does work
<bruenig> thesmiler, it can be anywhere
<bruenig> thesmiler, /mnt works
<LjL> Indref: you can also use "halt"
<thesmiler> okay
<Indref> But it seems to shutdown halfway through the shutdown procedure, what gives.
<dasickis> hey is there a way for application specific audio settings in ALSA?
<whileimhere>  This might not be the right room for this question but its my only hope Obi Wan, Is there a way to easily convert video files from one format to another? I would prefer a GUI interface but if anyone has a suggestion I would love to hear it.
<gavintlgold> whoa, did someone ask about mounting an HD just now?
<thesmiler> i'd rather keep it organised :D
<ChTib> whats the command to extract a .rar please ?
<dasickis> I Know there's a program for OSS but just wondering
<LjL> Indref: hm?
<thesmiler> thanks for that though
<gavintlgold> because that's what i wanted to ask
<Chadarius> drx: hold on one sec
<dasickis> whileimhere: from what to waht?
<dasickis> or just a generic video conversion?
<drx> Chadarius, K
<doofus> are there any other games for ubuntu like Enemy Territory?
<ChTib> how to extract a .rar please ?
<LjL> !rar > ChTib    (ChTib, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bruenig> ChTib, unrar e whatever
<dasickis> rar e <your_rar_file>
<Indref> LjL, shutdown -h now seems weird, I see the linux stuff about closing down all the services, but the machine dies before it's finished.
<whileimhere> from mpeg1 to mpeg2 so that I can watch these clips on a regular DVD player
<dasickis> do man rar
<dasickis> for more info
<bruenig> unrar*
<ChTib> thanks
<lilbeat> chtib: unrar [filename] 
<dasickis> brb real quick
<LjL> Indref: that definitely shouldn't happen...
<LjL> Indref: check your logs
<nofeardjb> !mp3 > nofeardjb
<Indref> LjL, If I exit openbox, and then shutdown using the login screen, it takes a minute from the login screen.
<gavintlgold> ok, how do I mount a hard drive so that it appears in the "computer" folder?
<Indref> LjL, shutdown command takes ten seconds.
<Hopposai> quick question.. how do i find out which kernel my nvidia drivers were compiled for?
<iratik>  Can't access the ftp server (proftpd)- if i'm on the server i can type ftp localhost and everything turns out right.. if i type the LAN ip - everything turns out right ... if i type in the domain that resolves to this lan ip as the DMZ - i can't connect - what could be wrong ??
<Hopposai> i've been trying tinstall the restricted drivers, and i seem to be screwing it up
<LjL> Indref: well all i can say is - check your logs. i can have no clue unless i know where the shutdown is aborting
<Indref> LjL, How do I check my logs.
<posingaspopular> Indref: doesn't sudo shutdown now -0 work? im under the impression that you cant tell ubuntu how long to wait before it shuts down
<LjL> Indref: check /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog, /var/log/kern.log and their friends
<lilbeat> why doesn't it recognise my pass?
<Indref> LjL, Wow, that seems like a lot of reading o0
<LjL> Indref: KDE and GNOME come with a graphical log viewer, i don't know about OpenBox. you can always just use a text editor
<Hopposai> gavintlgold: you have to mount it under /media and alsu have it in the /etc/fstab
<jrib> lilbeat: what prompt?
<gavintlgold> so the command would be....?
<Indref> LjL, Well I can always login with gnome for that if I need to.
<LjL> Indref, well, it is, but if you know the exact time when you shut down the machine, you can look for log messages that appeared at that time, instead of just hunting around
<Indref> LjL, Gotta go, thanks for the help!
<Hopposai> gavintlgold: is the partition/mount point listed in /etc/fstab? iirc if its nt there it won't show up in computer.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<lilbeat> jrib: nothing. i try login in GUI and it says again "login"
<jrib> lilbeat: at gdm you mean?
<self> OK, that's saddist.
<self> For a few month's down
<self> I come to #ubuntu
<self> And I get redirected to ##ubuntu
<self> Today
<jrib> !enter | self
<ubotu> self: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gavintlgold> hopposai: no it isn't
<self> I connect to ##ubuntu, and I got to #ubuntu.
<Crescendo_> spooky, you're on cable?
<self> jrib: Sorry, nasty habbit to break ;)
<Crescendo_> From a fresh install, I'm connecting to some servers (places>>connect to server) and when I open the resulting shortcut on the desktop, it just hangs there "connecting to server" - WTF?
<lilbeat> jrib: i mean login using GNOME
<LjL> self, ##ubuntu forwards to #ubuntu
<Crescendo_> (Sorry spooky )
<jrib> lilbeat: can you login regularly at ctrl-alt-f1?
<self> Oh, almost forgot my question! :)
<iratik> wow -- i've been in here 4 times today - and nadda response from noone
<lilbeat> yup
<posingaspopular> iratik: whats the issue?
<jrib> !ask | iratik
<ubotu> iratik: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Hopposai> gavintlgold: for starters create a directory on /media and see if you can mount it there $ mount /dev/hda1 /media/drive
<philc_> does anyone know if the icons from the human theme are licensed as such where I could use a few of them on a website of mine?
<self> I have an intergrated graphics card, can I still add a descret graphics card?
<lilbeat> jrib:but cannot startx from there
<iratik>  Can't access the ftp server (proftpd)- if i'm on the server i can type ftp localhost and everything turns out right.. if i type the LAN ip - everything turns out right ... if i type in the domain that resolves to this lan ip as the DMZ - i can't connect - what could be wrong ??
<jrib> lilbeat: errors?
<doofus> hey how can i make xchat default to this server/channel?
<self> Will the descret card "disable" the intergrated componet, or will they fight to the death?
<Hopposai> gavintlgold: then see if you can see that in computer (you may have to refresh)
<lilbeat> jrib: nothing
<linxeh> http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbctrust/consult/open-consultations/ondemand_services.html
<jrib> lilbeat: have you tried to replicate the issue with a brand new account?
<doofus> hey how can i make xchat default to this server/channel?
<jrib> !repeat | doofus
<ubotu> doofus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pipepool> hi all, could anyone help me with a pcmcia isdn card?
<lilbeat> jrib: i type user and pass, it seems like it's gonna work and then it propts again login screen
<posingaspopular> hmmm i dont know all too much about internet connection
<Potti> how can i findout the exact hardware in my computer
<gavintlgold> Hopposai: ok, i used hdb1 instead because that's what my hd is
<jrib> Potti: lshw  may help
<gavintlgold> no errors
<lilbeat> jrib: i didn't
<jrib> lilbeat: give that a try
<frogzoo> Potti: lspci + lshw
<frogzoo> Potti: or take a look at the hardware
<HP_Vue> What else is there besides gnome and KDE>
<gavintlgold> Hopposai: I can't see it in computer, but i can if I go to /media/<my drive name>
<posingaspopular> xfce
<HP_Vue> oh
<jrib> HP_Vue: fluxbox, blackbox, openbox, xfce, ratpoison, fvwm, ion, ...  basically 'apt-cache search window manager'
<meredydd> Hey there - is anyone familiar with the LiveCD, and its install-to-disk functionality?
<Hopposai> gavintlgold: in that case you have to edit the /etc/fstab
<Potti> thanks alot guys
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jrib> !anyone | meredydd
<ubotu> meredydd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gavintlgold> Hopposai: ok, so can you give me an idea how to?
<posingaspopular> meredydd: whats the issue
* mode/#ubuntu [-b wkdown!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b wkdown*!*@*]  by LjL
<gavintlgold> irc is cool.... this is my first time
<meredydd> Specifically, I'd like to point it at a loopback image on a FAT32 filesystem
<Johnnybravo> ok nm i found it how to do what i need :)
<Hopposai> gavintlgold: t what is is your distro/version?
<Johnnybravo> thanks for the help pplz
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gavintlgold> edgy eft AMD64
* Hopposai has been on irc since 1996
<meredydd> I can handle diddling loadlin and the initrd to do the loopback mount on boot - what I need is
<Chadarius> drx: Ok sorry about that... work got busy all of a sudden at the end of the day
<posingaspopular> does ubuntu have a program that can help me do limits
* Johnnybravo has used irc since 1992
<meredydd> a) a liveCD so I can have a working system to install from
<Hopposai> gavintlgold: k/x/n/ubuntu?
<jrib> posingaspopular: limits of what?
<wkdown> RFID firmly implanted in my nethers, DNA mapping complete, I can finally ask questions about Ubuntu lol
<gavintlgold> Hopposai: Oh sorry, Ubuntu
<bruenig> limits as in calculus?
<meredydd> b) A rootfs-in-a-can I can just dump into such an image
<drx> Chadarius, I'm in LINUX!!!!! Just have to try Vista now!
* Hopposai bows before Johnnybravo's superior geekiness
<shatrat> What would be the easiest way to remind myself to watch anthony bourdain every monday at 9?  I was wondering if there is something slicker than just adding a cron job that pops up a browser window to his website.
<meredydd> (or, alternatively, a from-CD installer I can just point at the mountpoint)
<Hopposai> gavintlgold: ok a few minutes please?
<posingaspopular> (calculus) uh the epsilon-delta defintion, graphically. as x approcaches c.... etc
<gavintlgold> Hopposai: sure
<wkdown> ok, so I am trying to upgrade Firefox to 2.0 ... what do I do with the tarball so I don't lose my extensions I have with v1.5??
<bruenig> shatrat, record a track of you yelling to watch the show and then set a cronjob to launch that track
<Chadarius> drx: Awesome! what did you change?
<Potti> im soo lost.. i install xp and i cant get online but i install ubuntu i can what gives
<whonicca> how do u get that circle to scroll through firefox by clicking the middle wheel on the mouse like on windows
<bruenig> wkdown, the extensions are in the config directory. So it doesn't really matter what you do with the tarball, the config directory isn't touched
<shatrat> bruenig, my family and friends already think im crazy for yelling at machines, if they start yelling back Ill be committed
<drx> Chadarius, and now I'm booting Vista!  YEAH DUDE YOU ROCK!
<Chadarius> drx: Sucks you did most of the work man. I'm just taking shots in the dark to help you :)
<drx> Chadarius, Changing the boot drive order didn't work.
<Chadarius> drx: Shucks that is
<jrib> posingaspopular: does it have to be free software?
<david_> blackbox problem fixed in stalled flux bux no problems now
<wkdown> ok
<posingaspopular> Chadarius: ! chadrius! tsk tsk, i thought you knew better than to help the devil
<drx> Chadarius, switching (0,0) and (1,0) in boot.mnu DID work (when I put the drive order back)
<gavintlgold> whonnica: you have to go to preferences>advanced>autoscrolling and turn that on
<posingaspopular> jrib: free.... beer yes
<david_> thank again for the help
<wkdown> one other question;  I got one of the five button mouses where you can click to go forward or back in a browser .. is it compatable in Ubuntu?
<gavintlgold> whonnicca: sorry, misspelled name
<Chadarius> drx: nice! I'm glad you are up and running again my friend.
<elias__> hello
<elias__> I justed install ubuntu
<drx> Chadarius, I don't think I would have gotten that (0,0) (1,0) swap without your help.
<elias__> It didn't asked me for a password
<bruenig> good for you
<hairulfr> elias__: Hello
<Chadarius> elias__: Hi that is great! How can we help?
<elias__> (root password)
<bruenig> !root | elias__
<ubotu> elias__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<elias__> why it did that?
<posingaspopular> it didn't ask in the installer?
<jrib> posingaspopular: any calculator can do limits really, just put a number really close to the value that the variable is approaching, for example x->0, compute f(.0000000001)
<whonicca> gavintlgold, which preferences
<posingaspopular> you can set it
<gavintlgold> whonicca: Firefox Preferences>Advanced>General>Browsing>use Autoscrolling
<whonicca> and thanks for responding
<posingaspopular> jrib: i dont have a calculator....
<whonicca> oh ok
<jrib> posingaspopular: there are many in the repositories
<Hopposai> gavintlgold: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Hard_Drive
<gavintlgold> whonicca: under edit>preferences
<gavintlgold> Hopposai: ok, thanks, I'll check it out
<drx> Chadarius, how do I make Vista my default boot choice?
<posingaspopular> does the edubuntu kcalc have limits ability
<Chadarius> drx: Now why would you want to do that? :)
<whonicca> thankyou
<elias__> I'll read that
<bruenig> posingaspopular, you should see if google will do it
<Chadarius> drx: LOL
<iratik> spooky spook
<elias__> and come back if I have any problems
<Hopposai> gavintlgold: its not too well written, but i'm on xubuntu and i have no idea what the ubuntu hdd manager is
<Potti> idk waht linux has preinsatlef that my 2 windows iso dont that allow me to get online on xp not to
<posingaspopular> bruenig: googe does everything, i'll try that. thanks room
<elias__> ubuntu r0cks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Potti> = (
<jrib> posingaspopular: yes, if you use the procedure I described.  I know maple can compute limits algebraically, but it's not free
<drx> Chadarius, I don't, but the boss prefers Windows.
<iratik> i'm so pissed off!!!!!!!  - (j/k -- long day)
<bruenig> exclamation point overload
<gavintlgold> hopposai: well, i'll try it out.... thanks anyway
<gavintlgold> hopposai: is it red even if I don't capitalize your name?
<iratik> very very long day
<Slart> eh.. why is Banshee using 28% of my cpu for playing a mp3?
<jrib> posingaspopular: apparently 'maxima' can do limits as well
<Chadarius> drx: You can probably just change the order in Grub so that the Windows boot section is first. I'm sure there is a better way to do it... perhaps we should check http://ubuntuforums.org or http://wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Slart> I'm not running a 486 any more... shesh
<Chadarius> elias__: Amen brother!
<jrib> posingaspopular:  http://maxima.sourceforge.net/docs/manual/en/maxima_18.html
<posingaspopular> sudo apt-get install maxima?
<dyrne> Slart: applications these days are 95% eye candy 5% functionality
<bruenig> posingaspopular, that should work
<youkilldkennedy> So I just installed WINE with the Synaptic Package Manager. How do I use it? I'm pretty confused about this part?
* wkdown How do I set up a five-button mouse in Ubuntu?
<jrib> posingaspopular: yep
<axa-axa> Hi. When my ubuntu needs to start screensaver (after specified time in xscreensaver), screen goes blank instead!? Does anyone know what is the problem?
* bruenig wonders how in the world dyrne calculates such a thing
<gavintlgold> youkilldkennedy: type wine and then the exe file of a windows program
<frogzoo> youkilldkennedy: wine windowsapp.exe
<bruenig> youkilldkennedy, do wine whatever.exe
<Crescendo_> !bicyclerepair
<ubotu> bicyclerepair: A refactoring tool for python. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9-4.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 752 kB
<Slart> dyrne: yes.. but it's not as if Banshee is very pretty.. not 30% cpu pretty =)
<Crescendo_> From a fresh install, I'm connecting to some servers (places>>connect to server) and when I open the resulting shortcut on the desktop, it just hangs there "connecting to server" - WTF?
<Enphenitiie> Hay Ubuntu.  I'm trying to install now, and it gets to like the desktop, with the intall icon, but there are artifacts everywhere.
<youkilldkennedy> frogzoo, bruenig: That simple? Awesome. Thanks for your help.
<elias__> guys
<Enphenitiie> install, even
<pakal> i have problems installing ubuntu 6.10 on a  hp/compaq DC 5700,
<elias__> this documentation describes info if you have a sudo
<elias__> the installation didn't ask me for one
<elias__> (and I really don;t know why it did that)
<bruenig> Enphenitiie, and this affects your ability to double click the install icon...
<Enphenitiie> I clicked on it
<pakal> anyone have installed ubuntu on this machine?
<Potti> whats os is abit more windows friendly ? besides windows it self
<Slart> any recommendations for a good mp3 software player?
<Enphenitiie> But then the artifacts got worse, and it froze.
<frogzoo> youkilldkennedy: you'd do better using wine 0.9.30 using the budgetdedicated repos
<Slart> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> !alternate | Enphenitiie
<ubotu> Enphenitiie: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<posingaspopular> elias__: see if anyone can help you you or iw ill after this reboot
<youkilldkennedy> Frogzoo: I'm not sure I know what you mean?
<frogzoo> Slart: either amarok for full featured, or audacious for cheap & fasty
<Enphenitiie> Got a link to that, Bruenig? :D:D
<frogzoo> !wine | youkilldkennedy | read the docs, enable the repo
<ubotu> youkilldkennedy | read the docs, enable the repo: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<patrick_> hi i just online upgraded to edgy and now i get this error whenever i try to run the package manager....E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dapper-multiverse.list (dist parse)
<patrick_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<patrick_> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<drx> Chadarius, hey, can you do an in-place upgrade of 32-bit ubuntu to 64-bit?
<bruenig> elias__, any command that requires root priveleges, you just put "sudo" in front of it, and then when it asks you for the password you just put your user's password
<Hopposai> gavintlgold: yes it is..
<axa-axa> Anyone?
<bruenig> Enphenitiie, ubuntu.com
<patrick_> what can i do?
<elias__> aha
<Slart> frogzoo: until the amarok people learn to use threads I'm keeping away from it.. I don't want to wait for it to search my playlist before I can press the stop button =)
<Enphenitiie> Gonna make me dig, eh?
<elias__> let me try
<hairulfr> Hey, what's the app that can draw/animate your desktop bakground?
<frogzoo> Slart: now now
<Slart> frogzoo: I'll give audacious a try
<Slart> thanks =)
<frogzoo> !audacious | Slart
<ubotu> Slart: A !repository for the Audacious audio player now exists: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<gavintlgold> hopposai: ok, good, less work with the shift key
<Chadarius> drx: Hey man... you can just edit the menu.lst and set the default setting to 1 and that will probably set Windows as the default
<gavintlgold> ;)
<posingaspopular> maybe you need to set your password?
<posingaspopular> su passwd
<elias__> bruening you are the man dude!
<axa-axa> Can someone please tell me my screen goes black when it should start screensaver?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b geem!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<drx> Chadarius, you mean move Windows from the bottom of the menu.lst to the top where Linux is now?
<Hopposai> gavintlgold: got synaptic?
* bruenig notes his being the man
* mode/#ubuntu [-b geem*!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<elias__> :-)
<gavintlgold> hopposai: yeah
<cheeseboy16> how many ports are there?
<Chadarius> drx: if Ubuntu is the first section and windows is the second section then there is a command called "default" that you can use to set it to 1.
<Enphenitiie> Can someone tell me where I put my Ubuntu 6.10 CD Please?
<patrick_> anyone?
<Hopposai> gavintlgold: try installin pysdm and using it, apparently gnome doesn't have a disk manager gui, and this is the best they have atm
<Enphenitiie> It's on my floor! :O
<Chadarius> drx: that will boot to the 2nd boot section in menu.lst
<lee___> i'm doing a fresh installation of ubuntu and want the canned LAMP stuff that's all rolled into the server version but i also want the LiveCD and GUI on the desktop version. does anyone know if you can install the desktop version (so i have the liveCD and the GUI ) but then can install a canned apache/mysql/php something or other on top of the desktop?
<Chadarius> drx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359527&page=2&highlight=grub+vista+default+boot
<gavintlgold> hopposai: installing now...
<drx> Chadarius, so I leave it where it is but move a parameter called default from the Linux choice to the Windows choice?
<bruenig> patrick_, pastebin the output of the following command "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Chadarius> drx: yep
<Thor4> slt tout le monde
<bruenig> !patebin  | patrick_
<elias__> bruering: so there isn't the old thing where you put another pass for a root and another for a user?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !pastebin  | patrick_
<ubotu> patrick_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cheeseboy16> anyonwe kno?
<elias__> I am the root now with the user name
<elias__> I entered
<bruenig> elias__, not by default, there isn't
<elias__> on installation
<elias__> aha
<bruenig> elias__, there is no root account, just sudo with user password
<patrick_> ok thanks i will bruenig
<elias__> that's cool
<Chadarius> drx: the default parameter is usually set towards the beginning of the menu.lst file so it should be easy to find
<cheeseboy16> how many ports are there?
<gavintlgold> hopposai: ok... well idk what to do with it...
<elias__> btw any user now can install programs?
<bruenig> 65535
<elias__> I mean if i create a user Bruering
<elias__> with a pass
<elias__> could he install programs?
<drx> Chadarius, I'll check it out, thanks again for all your help -- dude, I so wasted over 1/2 a day Monday on this stupid thing!
<bruenig> elias__, I think you can, I only have one user so I never have had to deal with that
<elias__> ok
<elias__> and now
<Chadarius> drx: Yeah it can be frustrating sometimes, but Ubuntu is so worth it!
<Roey> hello
<aoirthoir> i am back
<gavintlgold> hopposai: everything is grayed out and there don't seem to be any options...
<patrick_>  bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5838/
<elias__> tell me please what should I type to install amsn
<elias__> I am as root
<aoirthoir> just ate some stove top stuffing with canned gravy.
<elias__> apt-get install amsn?
<Hopposai> gavintlgold: its pretty simple.. you have to run it as sudo, pick the partition you want to mount and then it will ask you to configure it
<Roey> I'm on Feisty Fawn; I'm having difficulty getting connect to the wifi network with this dwl-ag650 d-link pcmcia card.  Can anyone help?   I can see networks out there with Kismet
#ubuntu 2007-02-15
<drx> Chadarius, I sometimes wonder...
<gavintlgold> hopposai: ok, i bet the problem i'm getting is the sudo part... hehehe
<Hopposai> gavintlgold: i'm new to it myself, but it seems pretty straightforward
<Hopposai> bbl folks, time to weboot
<gavintlgold> hopposai: yeah, there we go, now i have a few more options
<Roey> weboot.  Sounds like something you do when your Wii crashes.  Wiiboot.
<bruenig> patrick_, oh sorry, I didn't read the error close enough, apparently the malformed line is somewhere else. Put the output of this "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dapper-multiverse.list"
<abo> is there a text mode irc client in ubuntu?
<bruenig> abo, irssi
<Chadarius> drx: track me down anytime man. I'll bend over backwards to keep you using Ubuntu with a smile on your face!
<Slart> abo: I think bitchx is text mode too
<lee___> total noob. sorry if this is annoying. i'll try one last time.... i'm doing a fresh installation of ubuntu and want the canned LAMP stuff that's all rolled into the server version but i also want the LiveCD and GUI on the desktop version. does anyone know if you can install the desktop version (so i have the liveCD and the GUI ) but then can install a canned apache/mysql/php something or other on top of the desktop?
<Mumbles> has anyone in here got Gnump3d working ?
<Chadarius> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chadarius
<patrick_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5839/
<Mumbles> becouse i get errors when i start up
<HymnToLife> lee___, I don't know of a "canned" apache//php/mysql
<patrick_> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5839/
<drx> Chadarius, you may regret that offer someday  ;)
<HymnToLife> but you can very well install them separately
<Chadarius> drx: Never! :)
<drx> Chadarius, and, no that's not a gay thing, not that there
<Chadarius> drx: LOL
<lee___> thanks HymnToLife. maybe some kind of something or other in a software repository?
<drx> Chadarius, is anything wrong with that
<Chadarius> drx: Is it wrong for a man to help another man fix his Ubuntu?
<Chadarius> drx: Ok this is weird on Valentine's day though
<lee___> HymnToLife, there was something in the fourms about the base installation not mattering that you can always add the GUI or the A/M/P later... but no help on where/how
<HymnToLife> lee___, well, do sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mysql
<drx> Chadarius, I think that's a don't ask don't tell kinda thing
<HymnToLife> voil :)
<elias__> goodnight guys!
<bruenig> patrick_, do gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dapper-multiverse.list and change the 3rd line adding the / like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5840/
<HymnToLife> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<elias__> thanks for the help
<abo> how do I get how much memory I have in my graphic card?
<elias__> ubuuuuuuuuuuntuuuu!
<drx> Chadarius, to be fair to Ubuntu, my Office 2007 keeps crashing in Vista.  But, then, the solution *probably* won't involve editing .mnu and .config files and certainly won't involve mounting anything.
<HymnToLife> abo, read the box ?
<aoirthoir> brb i have to go pee pee
<LjL> abo: if that's for a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - you don't need to fill that in, just leave it blank, it can autodetect it fine in most cases
<Chadarius> drx: LOL no... it will probably involve waiting for MS to release a service pack in 6 months :)
<abo> HymnToLife, ... no command/config file with that info?
<bruenig> config files are fun to edit
<aoirthoir> drx..no it will involve going through a bunch of screens, clicking numerous commands, downloading drivers or updates or other packages
<HymnToLife> abo, not that I know of
<lee___> thanks :)
<abo> LjL, ... nothing related to that ..
<aoirthoir> drx that is IF there is a fix in a reasonable time period.
<meredydd> Okay, new question. If I don't have a net connection, and I have to go with just what's on the CD, how much will " Ubuntu Feisty HERD-3 ALTERNATE ISO" have on it?
<LjL> abo: then  lshw -class display 
<Roey> hi
<bruenig> !hi | Roey
<ubotu> Roey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Roey> about this Feisty Fawn... does anyone else have problems connecting to a wifi network with a d-link dwl-ag650?
<aoirthoir> drx.. that is why windows is good for HOME users and thats it... GNU/Linux is good for business users..which even in a windows based situation would require a professional in order to fix problems
<bruenig> Roey, #ubuntu+1
<Roey> ah
<bruenig> linux is good for HOME users
<patrick_> bruenig: that didnt help :\
<patrick_> but thank you!
<LjL> meredydd: Feisty is not a stable release, and the channel to discuss the testing of it is #ubuntu+1. anyway, you'll have all packages that are dependencies of the "ubuntu-desktop" package. i'm afraid i can't get you a list right now, though
<abo> LjL, CHEERS... wonderful
<patrick_> any other ideas?
<bruenig> patrick_, that was the only difference
<Chadarius> yeah I only use Ubuntu at home
<aoirthoir> bruenig.. let me rephrase...
<patrick_> i know, i dont get it
<patrick_> ill try it again maybe a restart will help
<aoirthoir> bruenig.. windows is AWEFUL for business users.. it is LESS aweful for home users
<Roey> I just don't like how it does not come with emacs keybindings
<Roey> ugh
<aoirthoir> home that clarifies
<Roey> makes it harder to use for me
<drx> aoirthoir, we'll I'm trying to be unbiased, I work in Windows and Linux, and I've worked in Unix longer but with Windows more, and I would say Windows is easier to maintain by a longshot and requires less technical knowledge but that Linux/Unix are more stable overall IF you have that knowledge, which many don't (and I don't)
<kane77> how do I hibernate from cli?
<bruenig> OK I undersTAND what you are sAYIng now
<meredydd> LjL: Rightie. (I'm aware of instability, please forgive.) So, that would give me a functioning window system, some apps, but, say, probably not a development toolchain?
<aoirthoir> drx you will find with some studying.. that the linux is quite simple to run
<Chadarius> aoirthoir: depends on the business and what its used for. Linux works great for point of sale machines and any users that don't require MS Office specifically
<wolfwalker> For MS Office, there's always OpenOffice
<Chadarius> aoirthoir: but you are right... its harder for businesses to adopt Linux in general
<HymnToLife> meredydd, all the stuff needed for compiling (aka build-essential) wil be on the alternate CD too
<wolfwalker> I just discovered it, and I LOVE it!
<HymnToLife> at least, it has always been so
<LjL> meredydd: quite correct. the alternate CD, however, *does* have GCC and friends on it, even though they're not installed by default (contrary to the Desktop CD, which doesn't have that at all)
<aoirthoir> chad the only reason someone would require MS Office is because someone else is sending them MS office files
<LjL> at least if i remember right
<bruenig> wolfwalker, abiword is good
<youkilldkennedy> Anyone know how to get 3D Acceleration working for nVidia cards?
<aoirthoir> chad actually I am saying the opposite..
<LjL> !nvidia > youkilldkennedy    (youkilldkennedy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<patrick_> bruenig: it also comes up with this error : when i try to reload http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5842/
<drx> aoirthoir, I'm in for the long haul because I need a replacement for Netware, but *MS* did a lot of usability & driver work that just isn't there on Linux
<Chadarius> aoirthoir: I wish that were true, but there are so many applications out there that use Office as well
<meredydd> Aha. Score. I'm guessing that an IDE would be too much to ask for? :P
<gavintlgold> youkilldkennedy: there's a cool program called "envy"
<clearzen> Does anyone know how to use rsync mirrors?
<gavintlgold> youkilldkennedy: sorry, script i meant
<bruenig> patrick_, you could just delete that particular repository and it would work
<youkilldkennedy> so sudo apt-get install envy?
<youkilldkennedy> Oh...
<youkilldkennedy> How's that work?
<LjL> gavintlgold: that's not needed to get 3D support, at all.
<Chadarius> aoirthoir: especially business apps that generate documents like loan documents and stuff like that
<bruenig> patrick_, just put a # in front of the third line and then try to reload
<LjL> youkilldkennedy: no, just follow the instructions of !nvidia please
<GMWeezel> How can I make Ubuntu ignore an installed video card and use only the integrated one? If you are wondering why I am doing this, the installed one was cheap ($30 USD) and while it handles 3D rendering much better than the integrated card, it doesn't do 2D too well which is pretty much the only thing I do on my Linux box.
<youkilldkennedy> Okay, will do
<aoirthoir> chad since windows requires a professional to run, it is no more simple than linux
<gavintlgold> sorry if i was giving misinformation
<wolfwalker> I wish someone could tell me the answer to this question. Ubuntu/Kubuntu/other -buntus won't run on my computer. Apparently Ubuntu types are the ONLY Linux distros that won't run. Can someone suggest a distro that is as close to Ubuntu as possible?
<HymnToLife> GMWeezel, remove the other one ?
<HymnToLife> wolfwalker, Debian
<GMWeezel> HymnToLife: I want windows to use it for games.
<wolfwalker> |HymnToLife:| I tried Debian. I was lost without the GUI desktop :/
<aoirthoir> GMWeezel: i dont use non-free systemks if I can avoid it.. I have one more program to get rid of and then I wont be using windows ever again
<mc2003> morning guys
<patrick_> which repository is it bruenig?
<HymnToLife> wolfwalker, which Debian did you try ?
<patrick_> i tried the # and that didnt help
<bruenig> patrick_, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dapper-multiverse.list and then put a # in front of the security repository
<wolfwalker> |HymnToLife:| I dunno. Googled "Debian", went to the homepage, started a bit torrent.
<Chadarius> aoirthoir: I suppose they both require professionals in a business sense though. In a business sense its more about the cost of moving to applications that are not Windows centric and less about the cost of support people since that will remain a constant relatively speaking for many businesses
<wolfwalker> It just said Debian.
<posingaspopular> help? my log in to my ubuntu failed. apparently my password/username is not what i thought they were and now im stuck back on a live cd?
<Stormx2> Issue! My printer works fine with a driver supplied by canon. Well, it works on the "print test page"! nothing else will print! It just sits there in the print queue! I don't know what to do, I've tried from gedit, firefox, etc...
<bruenig> patrick_, in front of the whole line (in front of #deb)
<bruenig> *deb
<GMWeezel> aoirthoir: That's nice but I still do;
<mc2003> newb question...if i use once a swap space of about 5% lets say doshnt it have then to go back to 0% when the load is cooling?
<HymnToLife> wolfwalker, you certainly got stable then (aka Sarge) which is pretty old and can cause problems on recent hardware
<GMWeezel> aoirthoir: Linux can run the games I paid for.
<GMWeezel> aoirthoir: *can't
<HymnToLife> wolfwalker, dowload testing (aka Etch) and you should be fine
<Enphenitiie> So.. anyone got a link directly to the text only install of 6.10?
<patrick_> yeah i tried that, didnt help haha what the hell!
* bruenig doesn't like doing someone else's googling
<clearzen> !rsync mirror > clearzen
<patrick_> thank you for helping bruenig, i searched abit and then came here i dont know
<bruenig> Enphenitiie, http://ftp.wayne.edu/linux_distributions/ubuntu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<bruenig> patrick_, I meant Enphenitiie
<aoirthoir> Chadarius:  I feel ya. In our case we have one old DOS program that we are migrating to a mysql/php setup (for now) and the Act! sales database program and then of course MS office..open office is a good replacement for that..and my program will replace the other two
<clearzen> How do you use rsync to access mirrors?
<AtTiLiO_78> ho all
<AtTiLiO_78> hi all
<mc2003> hi
<posingaspopular> help?
<aluno1> hi
<aoirthoir> Chadarius: combined these other programs are costing us many many man hours in lost productivity not to mention the financial cost..but its the lack of ability to change things and the security that most cause us to desire a move to ubuntu
<Chadarius> aoirthoir: Sweet... I'm working on a plan to migrate maybe about 10,000 workstations to Linux in the next 12-18 months
<AtTiLiO_78> question, who is the last release BERYL or COMPIZ ?
<bruenig> who is the last release?
<posingaspopular> Chadarius: help me out here
<bruenig> is who the right pronoun?
<dsquare> what
<dsquare> who is for people
<Slart> AtTiLiO_78: I think beryl is more up to date.. not sure though
<dsquare> or groups of people
<bruenig> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gavintlgold> ooooo beryl is cool
<gavintlgold> i love it
<dsquare> ok, if i install beryl, or compiz, is my desktop going to crash a lot?
<Chadarius> aoirthoir: For me its finding the low hangning fruit out of the 200,000 desktops we support that can handle running Linux from an applicaiton perspective
<aoirthoir> Chadarius: well that is tiny compared to what we have..heck I have to convert 3 servers over (one is already over) and 20 workstations
<meredydd> posingaspopular: Can you mount your root filesystem from the liveCD?
<aoirthoir> :D
<dsquare> will i lose my work if i install beryl or compiz??
<hackeron> hmm, I've read the release notes and dev pages for ubuntu feisty and I still don't know what new features are added - I see a re-arranged system->preferences menu to a control-panel style tool, anything else?
<Slart> indeed.. I just with they would fix the screensaver lock thingy
<bruenig> !beryl | dsquare
<ubotu> dsquare: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Chadarius> posingaspopular: what you need?
<GigaClon> what is the format command?
<AtTiLiO_78> i have installed compiz and is right
<meredydd> posingaspopular: Can you mount your root filesystem from the liveCD?
<ompaul> !nickspam | ||drake||
<ubotu> ||drake||: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<k1piee> Hello
<Slart> dsquare: nope. you can install, turn on, off etc.. nothing lost.. nothing broken
<meredydd> posingaspopular: (Does that sentence even make any sense?)
<posingaspopular> uh it makes sense
<dsquare> ahhh very nice slart! ty! im gonna do it now.
<posingaspopular> i dontknow HOW
<aoirthoir> Chadarius: yeah for smaller companies like ours it is much easier
<posingaspopular> but i think its possible
<||drake||> !nickspam | ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<Slart> dsquare: there's a repository with prebuilt up to date packages out there
<Chadarius> posingaspopular: sure... sudo df to find out the partitions and which one is which
<bruenig> uh oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<meredydd> posingaspopular: The liveCD may have already done it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bruenig> and there he goes
<Slart> dsquare: no config, just instant eye candy =)
<gavintlgold> how can i make a hard drive writeable to someone other than root? i just figured out how to mount it, but now i can't copy files to it?
<k1piee> out of interest
<dsquare> wow incredible..
<posingaspopular> what does the df stand for? should i pastebin?
<Chadarius> posingaspopular:  then look at the list... will tell you if its mounted already
<gavintlgold> sorry, remove the last "?"
<meredydd> posingaspopular: good idea.
<Kenny> hello all
<aridese> gavintlgold, try looking up "chmod" "chown" commands, especially the recursive option
<Chadarius> posingaspopular: just a disk space usage tool that prints nice list of mounts
<gavintlgold> aridese: ok, thanks
<posingaspopular> which command shows you the partition?
<paul_ubuntu> hey guys.. I'm getting this error while trying to install "error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.so.0: invalid ELF header" .. any advice would be appreciated :)
<ShakespeareFan00> Hi
<Chadarius> posingaspopular: will show it to you just running df if its mounted
<bruenig> !hi | ShakespeareFan00
<ubotu> ShakespeareFan00: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ShakespeareFan00> anyone on here familar with CVS?
<Jarlaxe> Hi
<aridese> i have a wi-fi PCI card set up and it works on an encrypted network; each time i turn the card on, i have to use iwconfig to enter the encryption key. is there any way to get by this?
<GigaClon> yeah
<bruenig> !hi | Jarlaxe
<ubotu> Jarlaxe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ShakespeareFan00> I need some help over on #wikicats
<ShakespeareFan00> Sorry
<ShakespeareFan00> #WikiCast
<Jarlaxe> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dyn-62-56-80-248.dslaccess.co.uk]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<posingaspopular> give me a sec, pastebin is being screwy !pastebin
<Chadarius> hehe
<posingaspopular> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SmartMan> hi guys i need help for making ubuntu fairewall / router
<posingaspopular> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5843/
<bruenig> !firewall | SmartMan
<ubotu> SmartMan: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<eclipse__> Hi, i am trying to install NVIDIA driver for my system. my system has, Gforce4 440 card, i tried nvidia-glx driver but it does not start X. X crashes with error saying no Nvidia GPU dound, help please.....
<LjL> !iptables > SmartMan    (SmartMan, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !firewall > SmartMan    (SmartMan, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ralphr_> Hello, on boot i'm getting an error "cannot create directory '/var/run/network/: no such file or directory". It's causing the loopback interface to not work. However, the directory is there and there is an ifstate file there too. Any ideas?
<paul_ubuntu> hey guys.. I'm getting this error while trying to install "error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.so.0: invalid ELF header" .. any advice would be appreciated :)
<cheeseboy16> ..
<Chadarius> posingaspopular: OK so doesn't look like its mounted
<Chadarius> posingaspopular: try sudo fdisk -l to list out your drives and partitions so we can make sure we mount the right one
<Chadarius> posingaspopular: unless you know its /dev/sdb1 or something
<paul_ubuntu> nobody has any clue with mine?
<bruenig> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gavintlgold> yay... got the hd writing working... ran sudo chmod a=rwx media /hdb1
<paul_ubuntu> hehe.. thanks for that ;)
<aluno1> mother fuckers
<gavintlgold> guys, is there any media center-like app for linux... i don't have a tv card, but does mythtv work anyway?
<Lunar_Lamp> paul_ubuntu, what are you trying to install?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.247.22.2]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<glok> anyone have an opinion on which tape backup program is most reliable?
<Chadarius> paul_ubuntu: Can you give us some more context? What are you installing?
<posingaspopular> it's spitting out something weird
<paul_ubuntu> Lunar_Lamp: ubuntu christian edition
<bruenig> hmmm
<Chadarius> posingaspopular: paste bin it
<dyrne> gavintlgold: there is a knoppix mythix livecd you could try out. why do you want it with no tv card?
<SmartMan> ok anther something guys what is the best program i have to use as messenger for (MSN , Yahoo , etc
<posingaspopular> you said sudo fdisk -
<posingaspopular> l
<dyrne> gavintlgold: knoppix myth
<wolfwalker> So I went looking for this Debian distro you said to get. Etch, wasn't it?
<posingaspopular> and everythign it returns?
<wolfwalker> So is this it? http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/weekly-builds/i386/bt-cd/
<Chadarius> posingaspopular: sure why not?
<gavintlgold> dyrne: i just want some cool way to brows videos on my hd... is there anything?
<HymnToLife> wolfwalker, yep
<gavintlgold> browse*
<Lunar_Lamp> paul_ubuntu, at what point in the install does it go wrong?
<posingaspopular> wait i got it
<wolfwalker> Thanks
<posingaspopular> brb i have a dog
<wolfwalker> Which of the many versions do I want?
<wolfwalker> Or do I need all of them?
<Chadarius> posingaspopular: I should check mine too they are outside
<posingaspopular> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5844/ keep yourselfs busy with that. should take 5
<wolfwalker> There's like more than 20 cds here
<HymnToLife> wolfwalker, note that if you want KDE of XFCE, you have cd's for them at the bottom
<wolfwalker> KDE sucks eggs, imo
<dyrne> gavintlgold: well nautilus isnt bad in that it makes vidclips of each one for an icon.
<HymnToLife> wolfwalker, if you have a net connection, you can get only the first one
<bruenig> as does thunar
<wolfwalker> But that's probably because they just didn't put enough care in the Kubuntu distro. It felt like a hastily redone Ubuntu.
<paul_ubuntu> Lunar_Lamp: it goes through detecting hardware, creates whatever it needs for the x-session and that's where it dies with that error... (before getting into the gui) weird thing is, the error is in X, and I get the login screen if I click "OK" then it tries to login again (automatically) and quits again
<guerby> hmm 2.6.20-6-generic boots but not 2.6.20-8-generic on my x86_64 feisty box, am I alone in seeing this?
<Hopposai> gavintlgold: did it work?
<gavintlgold> dyrne: yeah, but my friend has windows media center and it looks kind of cool.... i was just wondering if there was something like that for linux
<wolfwalker> So do I just get the first one, or all of them?
<Lunar_Lamp> paul_ubuntu, ah right, so you get it when loading up the live cd for the first time? Have you tried booting into safe mode?
<gavintlgold> hopposai: yep, and then I ran chmod to get it to read/write without root
<posingaspopular> gavintlgold: what is windows media center>
<HymnToLife> wolfwalker, only the first
<marshall> sup guys
<wolfwalker> Thanks
<marshall> anybody know how to go about burning a .bin cd image?
<wolfwalker> Thank you for helping a rank newbie :)
<GigaClon> gavintlgold, maybe MythTV?
<aoirthoir> i like cheerios
<HymnToLife> the other ones contain additional packages but if you have a net connection, you can apt-get them anyway
<aoirthoir> does anyone know what the name cheerios means?
<bruenig> windows media center is a crappy OS they put on the super low end computer they are trying to dump on idiots who say "cool a 300 dollar computer, what a deal"
<dyrne> gavintlgold: well my friend uses kde with mythtv  kde is better on tv displays and is very customizable.  but ive never used media center
<HymnToLife> aoirthoir, isn't that a bif !offtopic ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<marshall> anybody know how to go about burning a .bin cd image?
<gavintlgold> dyrne: i don't have a tv card or even cable, but i was wondering if it would work anyway
<aoirthoir> HymnToLife: not since general mills announced they are migrating all of their servers to ubuntu
<Nikolas> !offtopic == NOT offtopic
<posingaspopular> oh okay
<gavintlgold> aoirthir: they are?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@pool-71-164-52-154.chrlwv.east.verizon.net *!*@782.asx.dial.vsi.ru *!*@d205-250-245-108.bchsia.telus.net %*!*@47sdl30m8.codetel.net.do]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@abpg89.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by ompaul
<posingaspopular> yea im back guys
<posingaspopular> verdict
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gavintlgold> aoirthoir: they are?
<patrick_> bruenig: any other ideas?
<marshall> anybody know how to go about burning a .bin cd image?
<bruenig> patrick_, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dapper-multiverse.list
<aoirthoir> brb
<gavintlgold> thanks hopposai!! very helpful
<frogzoo> marshall: mdf2iso is easiest
<gavintlgold> (btw)
<marshall> ok
<marshall> thanks
<Stormx2> E [14/Feb/2007:23:32:10 +0000]  cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found! <-- CUPs is saying this. Any suggestions?
<Chamuco> actually media center is not the low end is the high end windows xp
<Chamuco> with extensions to handle tv card and stuff like that
<Chamuco>  not better than mythtv
<gavintlgold> yeah, media center is a program within windows xp i believe... if you get media center edition
<bruenig> nonsense
* Mumbles gets mad with gunump 3d
<gavintlgold> i don't really like it, but i like the idea of browsing files that way
<fimp_> hi
<patrick_> bruenig: that didnt help ! ahh
<paul_ubuntu> Lunar_Lamp: it's not the live CD I'm trying to just do the install (regular), I'm gonna try Safe mode right now though see if that makes any difference, thanks for the tip appreciate it, if you can think of anything else my ears are open :)
<fimp_> can someone help me with movie streaming?
<bruenig> patrick_, what error do you get when you do "sudo apt-get update"
<nn2> wow there are a lot of people on here!
<patrick_> E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dapper-universe.list (dist parse)
<SmartMan> some one using program it's name is NETCUT it using for cuting internet of any computer on the lan
<Lunar_Lamp> paul_ubuntu, hmm, whilst I haven't used the christian edition myself, I thought all normal ubuntu installs were live-cds that you then clicked on "install" on the desktop to install.
<Jarlaxe> good bye
<bruenig> patrick_, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<nn2> im using the new knoppix 5.1.1 and it rocks
<patrick_> ah that worked!
<posingaspopular> fimp_: problem?
<patrick_> beautiful, thank you bruenig
<nn2> the new kernal fixed my sound problem!
<bruenig> yah for deleting a whole bunch of stuff until it works
<fimp_> posingaspopular: I cant view the following video. I hear a short clip of sound, then it stops, but no video either. It's in Danish, but here is the direct link: http://sputnik-dyn.tv2.dk/player/asx.php?playlist=6118612,&ticketHandle=9746989:bfbefadbf6a144740311b6c1c24d08f6&free=true
<patrick_> so update will restore all of that?
<bruenig> patrick_, well with the automatix repos in your real sources.list those others aren't really necessary
<nn2> somthing with the chip that controled my speekers?
<Chamuco> anyone knows of a good how to on installing a 32 bit inside a 64bit ubuntu
<patrick_> ahh  okay
<paul_ubuntu> Lunar_Lamp: hehe.. you're probably right, I am kind of new to ubuntu... I used a few other distros before this.. but love ubuntu now... I messed around with fedora, yoper, centOS
<gavintlgold> chamuco: doesn't it just work?
<posingaspopular> what are you trying to view it in, under etc?
<kitche> !chroot | Chamuco
<ubotu> Chamuco: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<fimp_> posingaspopular: I installed linux mint which is using mplayer
<Chamuco> TY
<Roey> anyone here use a d-link dwl-ag650?  I'm having trouble getting mine to connecto the open wireless network here
<gavintlgold> chamuco: i mean i installed ubuntu edgy 32-bit edition fine on my amd64 bit... is that what you meant?
<posingaspopular> did you try the multimedia page
<posingaspopular> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Lunar_Lamp> paul_ubuntu, I'm not sure precisely what extra software Christian Edition includes, but it *might* be an idea to just install normal ubuntu and install the extra packages yourself.  Just a suggestion :-)
<kitche> fimp_: ask the linux mint channel for help if that's the distro that you use
<Chamuco> no I have a 64bit ubuntu and want to have a chroot with a 32
<fimp_> kitche: mint is ubuntu with some extra packages
<Chamuco> I started but couldn't get it to work
<ompaul> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<kitche> Chamuco: follow the guide that ubotu
<gavintlgold> chamuco, never mind then
<kitche> fimp_: but doesn't mean it's supported here though
<paul_ubuntu> Lunar_Lamp: yes that is exactly my plan actually hehe.. I was just hopign to save some major time in configuring / installing all the packages myself :) (lazy)
<dom> does anyone know how i can tell if i have the latest version of GLX installed?
<posingaspopular> Chadarius: i expect some answers when i come back
<fimp_> posingaspopular: I tried that when I had ubuntu, no luck.
<Brunellus_> what do I have to do to get it to make-kpkg
<dexem_> hi, when I launch sabayon (as root) it gets frozen and says no errors. It's trying to connect to X. Why could it be this problem?
<Brunellus_> dexem_: ask in #sabayon
<Brunellus_> this is #ubuntu
<dexem_> my distro is ubuntu :P
<dexem_> anyway, I'll try there
<dexem_> thanks
<dexem_> uhm
<dom> n/m, glxinfo
<dom> so, i have 1.2, some parts of JOGL require 1.3, how can i upgrade?
<dexem_> sabayon linux is not what I'm talking about
<Mumbles> ok has anyone tired to install Gnump3d latley ?
<dexem_> I'm talking abut gnome sabayon
<Mumbles> i get - /usr/share/example-content/example-content is a recursive symbolic link
<kitche> dexem_: are you using gksudo when you are starting it or just root
<axa-axa> I'm using Edgy Eft and my screen goes black when it should start screensaver. Does anyone know what is the problem?
<dexem_> kitche: sudo, but launching it from the control center does the same problem
<woody451> bsr
<private_pyle> what is Ubuntu?
<kitche> dexem_: and the terminal doesn't say anything when you start it from the terminal
<kitche> !ubuntu | private_pyle
<ubotu> private_pyle: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<LjL> !ubuntu > private_pyle    (private_pyle, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dexem_> kitche: just if I kill it with Ctrl-c
<private_pyle> where is mark
<private_pyle> i want to speak to mark
<ntbnnt> private_pyle: to the left hand of debian whihc is right of god
<BigMac> Is there a way to make opera the default application for links in irc and such?
<noodles12> !ubuntulite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntulite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gavintlgold> byebye everyone
<private_pyle> by god you mean freebsd?
<ompaul> private_pyle, na, that would just be daemonizing stuff
<Meltdown> yeah, what about freebsd, my friend tells me to run it... what makes it better then ubuntu really? =)
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Keitaru> I just broke X now I am in text based terminal
<ompaul> private_pyle, this is not a chat channel it is actually a support channel if you want "debate" have a look in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks (Meltdown you might be interested in this)
<private_pyle> Keitaru type startx
<Keitaru> i broke the resolution thing
<LjL> Keitaru: by doing what?
<Keitaru> xorg.conf
<dom> can someone tell me how to upgarde my GLX server? i have i810
<Keitaru> LjL: i added some lines
<private_pyle> type edit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<LjL> Keitaru: then restore the backup of the previous version
<leafw> any recommended CPU temperature monitor applet for gnome ?
<jellobean> Dilemma: I am trying to install ubuntu 6.10 using a live CD, i insert the CD and it boots up fine, I pass the language and identify keyboard stage, but when i get to mount the CD-ROM it says it cannot find my drive (my bios reads my drive), does anyone have a similar problem, or know how to go around this...I read it is a problem with people that have SATA HD's
<noodles12> do u guys know what happened toubuntu lite? the site is down and i can't find anywhere to download it
<dexem_> kitche: this is what I get if I kill it with Ctrl+c      http://www.pasteserver.net/100
<Keitaru> private_pyle will do !
<ompaul> Keitaru, so do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and sort it out
<private_pyle> then change the mode lines and off you go Keitaru
<Keitaru> wow that sounds simple :P
<Keitaru> <-- newbie xD
<private_pyle> ompaul, wont he lose all other settings too??
<LjL> Keitaru, the simplest solution is surely restore the backup that i'm sure you had done beforehand :)
<axa-axa> I'm using Edgy Eft and my screen goes black when it should start screensaver. Can someone plase tell me how to fix this?
<dom> anybody? xgl? latest version?
<LjL> !xgl > dom    (dom, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ompaul> private_pyle, resetting them to how it started out ... doubt it
<frogzoo> !fixres | Keitaru
<ubotu> Keitaru: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dom> agh, not XGL, GLX
<dom> i need the latest GLX
<LjL> dom: AFAIK GLX is just an Xorg extension. you have it.
<private_pyle> dri??
<dom> um, yes?
<LjL> dom: if you mean the nvidia driver (since the package is called "nvidia-glx"), that's a different issue.
<private_pyle> if your having trouble get dri-devel
<dom> the trouble is that i need the latest version
<dom> glxinfo says i have 1.2
<dom> jogl needs 1.3
<LjL> dom: what distribution, what video card
<dom> mesa, intel
<private_pyle> which version of ubunti dom?
<dom> edgy
<dom> 6.10
<dsquare> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?   <-- how do i make that not happen please?
<dsquare> i am running a sudo install command
<Keitaru> what does "sudo command do"
<jellobean> Dilemma: I am trying to install edgy using a live CD, i insert the CD and it boots up fine, I pass the language and identify keyboard stage, but when i get to mount the CD-ROM it says it cannot find my drive (my bios reads my drive), does anyone have a similar problem, or know how to go around this...I read it is a problem with people that have SATA HD's
<LjL> dsquare: by closing the other process that is using it. do you have other APT software running?
<dom> ?
<Mumbles> Has anyone installed gnump3d befor ?
<private_pyle> Keitaru: switch user do command
<Mumbles> im gettint wired errors here
<dsquare> ljl no i have nothing but xchat and a mp3 player and my terminal window open..
<posingaspopular> sudo is superuser
<private_pyle> in other words, it switches you too a root account for the command
<LjL> !adept crash fix | dsquare, then try this
<Keitaru> private_pyle Thanks the edit command wasn't aloud
<ubotu> dsquare, then try this: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ntbnnt> instead of having a root user
<LjL> dom: sorry, i'm afraid i don't know enough (and can't find enough on google) to help you
<Chamuco> jellobean: I have a SATA had some problems I am a newbie so I tried 2 install knoppix, fedora & had that trouble
<dom> dangit...
<bradley> i am looking for a sound program called jakosher-- i'm not sure if i spelled it correctly.  does anyone know where i can get it?
<dom> anyone? latest GLX? intel card
<jellobean> chamuco....what errors did you get when installing yours?
<ntbnnt> woooo
<LjL> root____: IRC as root is not a good idea, you know
<Chamuco> then I installed suse and it worked but I then switched 2 ubuntu
<dsquare> LjL, thanks for your help that worked perfectly!!!
<Chamuco> same thing couldn't see the HD it could see the CD
<jellobean> chamuco...did it finally end up working out for you?
<dom> aaaaaaaanybody? latest GLX for INTEL?
<Chamuco> also the chipset for my mobo is ATI
<Chamuco> for the sata interface
<bradley> i found it!  <jokosher> i was spelling it wrong.
<Chamuco> try suse
<frojnd>  hello I need help. I need to convert 434 pages of pdf into odt or word
<jellobean> is it free?
<Chamuco> I am not sure if the fact of having suse installed and then installing ubuntu over that may have made a difference maybe somebody elese here would know
<frojnd> and I need to do this with pdftk
<frojnd> how can I do this
<dom> :'(
<Chamuco> well suse was the first one that I was able to install, ubuntu works great I find it easier to install additional software
<dom> anybody know how to get the latest GLX for intel?
<jellobean> thanks for the help
<jellobean> ill give a shot
<cafuego_> frojnd: I don't think pdftk converts to anything but jpeg or pdf.
<frojnd> oh
<frojnd> :\
<cafuego_> frojnd: So if you *have* to sue that, the answer is "not" ;-)
<axa-axa> I'm using Edgy Eft and my screen goes black when it should start screensaver. Can someone plase tell me how to fix this?
<frojnd> I tryed to convert with Kword, but the result is: everything is mixed up
<frojnd> :s
<cafuego_> frojnd: Yeah
<frojnd> why is that
<Chamuco> although I am still learning I have done many other things already in suse using KDE and now I am using gnome in ubuntu. in ubuntu ATI opoen sources drivers worked w/o a problem
<frojnd> how can I set that pictures from pdf format will suit in Kword
<cafuego_> frojnd: improper pdf support? non-opti,al conversion?
<frojnd> cafuego_: I'm not following
<Chamuco> I had a lot of problems getting ati display drivers I have a ATI x300 card w/2 monitor and wanted 2 d horizontal desktop rather than cloning
<frojnd> Kword is for proccessing pdf into odt and from odt to pdf..
<frogzoo_> Chamuco: did you try fireglcontrol?
<cafuego_> frojnd: that doesn't necessarily mean it's good at it.
<frojnd> yes, but for now I only know for Kword for process those files..
<Chamuco> axa-axa: is the crt shuting at the same time that your screen saver is turning on?
<frojnd> If I knew for any better program..
<Chamuco> frogzoo_:  now my displays are working perfectly using the open source drivers & controler
<axa-axa> Chadarius: I guess. Screen saver worked fine, but I've had to remove my home dir and make a new one (without previous config files), since then it behaves like this. Does it maybe have something to do with poser management?
<Chamuco> axa-axa: U know how to check 4 what I said
<jellobean> Dilemma: I am trying to install edgy using a live CD, i insert the CD and it boots up fine, I pass the language and identify keyboard stage, but when i get to mount the CD-ROM it says "No common CD-drive detected" (my bios reads my drive), does anyone have a similar problem, or know how to go around this...I read it is a problem with people that have SATA HD's
<axa-axa> Chamuco: I guess. Screen saver worked fine, but I've had to remove my home dir and make a new one (without previous config files), since then it behaves like this. Does it maybe have something to do with poser management?
<frojnd> cafuego: can pdftk convert pdf format into jpeg pictures (each page for itself for one jpeg picture) ?
<frojnd> cafuego_
<cafuego_> frojnd: Yup, that's what I use it for.
<Chamuco> go to prefernces see power managment and check that the shut off of ur crt time is longer than that of your screen saver
<axa-axa> Chamuco: I've specified screensaver to start after 20 min. and to put screen and computer to sleep (in power management) after 1 hour. But screen goes black after 20 min.
<frojnd> so after I have pictures, I just have to paste them into writer...
<cafuego_> frojnd: if images in an ODT document is fine, have a look at http://pdf2oo.sourceforge.net/
<cafuego_> frojnd: I thought you needed actual editable text.
<frojnd> no..
<frojnd> couse there is too many pictures
<cafuego_> I use pdftk to split a PDf into images, so users can browse a book on a website before they buy it :-)
<Chamuco> axa-axa:  well change the time to a minurte and see what happens
<ghostdog> i need install mysql-admin , what i do ? thank u
<dan__> anyone know anything about gfire?
<Gon> hey guys
<mytruehero> What's a good program for syncing up my iPod? I'm getting nothing but grief from gtkpod.
<Gon> need a lil help here :(
<fgsfdsfgsfds> can i dual boot ubuntu and keep OSX on my intel MacBook?
<cafuego_> frojnd: Actually, I lie. I sue `convert' from imagemagick.
<Gon> how do i install ubuntu :(
<axa-axa> Chamuco: Just about now, Ive disabled power_management and specified 1 min. in xscreensaver, and still the same, it goes black when it should show selected screensaver
<dan__> anyone know anything about gfire?
<dasickis> Gon: what do you mean?
<Gon> when i try to install all i get is some irqpoll something
<fgsfdsfgsfds> Gon- run from disc, install is on the desktop
<dasickis> Gon: did you get the livecd
<Gon> mmm
<Gon> i think i did
<frojnd> cafuego_: ? with this pdf200 I can put whole pdf into odt
<frojnd> just like that
<Gon> hold
<Gon> lemme go try again
<cafuego_> frojnd: looks like it, but from what I cna tell it uses ODP, not ODT.
<fgsfdsfgsfds> can i dual boot ubuntu and keep OSX on my intel MacBook?
<Chadarius> fgsfdsfgsfds: Yeah there is no reason why you can't
<dasickis> fgsfdsfgsfds: try parallels
<fgsfdsfgsfds> parallels?
<frojnd> cafuego_: what the f ODP what is this
<cafuego_> frojnd: dude
<cafuego_> google
<dasickis> http://www.askdavetaylor.com/how_do_i_dual_boot_ubuntu_linux_mac_os_x.html
<axa-axa> Chamuco: Now, I've specified to put monitor to sleep after 59 min. and it's same. I'll try now to put both (monitor and computer) to 59 min.
<dasickis> fgsfdsfgsfds: that's for u
<Chadarius> fgsfdsfgsfds: Parallels isn't dual booting, but it will let you run Ubuntu virually in OSX
<frojnd> as far as writer eat it.. it's fine by me
<fgsfdsfgsfds> thanks guys
<dasickis> fgsfdsfgsfds: google mac linux dual boot
<cafuego_> frojnd: ODP is Impress. I'd test to see if it cna export as ODT.
<dasickis> fgsfdsfgsfds: or just try googling ubuntu dual boot "os x"
<mytruehero> What's a good program for syncing up my iPod? I'm getting nothing but grief from gtkpod.
<HymnToLife> amarok
<HymnToLife> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<axa-axa> Chamuco: No , it's no use. It's the same.
<Chadarius> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Chamuco> no put the screen to sleep to 20 min put the screensaver to 1min
<mytruehero> HymToLife: Thanks; I'll check it out!
<axa-axa> Chamuco: please refere tome directly because I can hardly recognize you messages to me only.
<dasickis> mytruehero: what's the problem you get when you plugin ur ipd?
<dasickis> ipod*
<axa-axa> Chamuco: I'll do that now...
<lazrpark93> How do I change the default player for a .avi format? I have tried the method of right clicking and setting the "open with..." to vlc, but I am unable to change the repository by clicking or double clicking.
<youkilldkennedy> Does anyone know of a N64 emulator for Linux? I need my mario kart fix...
<bruenig> repository?
<dasickis> lazrpark93: are u on gnome, kde, or ...?
<lazrpark93> "click box"
<bruenig> lazrpark93, right click, select properties, then change the open with
<lazrpark93> gnome
<mytruehero> dasickis: I'm not getting any problems when I plug it in. Ubuntu sees it, mounts it, and even gives it a nice custom icon. Just not able to get gtkpod working.
<dasickis> what's the issue with gtkpod?
<axa-axa> Chamuco: No, it's still the same.
<lazrpark93> bruenig, I am when I click on vlc it unselects itself and will not allow me to change it.
<LordUltimaDavid> so what are the top 3 torrent programs for gnome
<mytruehero> dasickis: When I try to sync, it complains about not having imported iTunesDB. When I try to read iTunesDB, it freezes. Also, I don't like the need to have a separate app to do the syncing, as it doesn't easily get my playlists or song ratings. Was hoping that someone could recommend a better option.
<LMNT_OX> hey all
<dan__> yo!
<Chamuco> what does it do at the 1 min  mark?
<LMNT_OX> i just downloaded ubuntu, how do i install
<lazrpark93> I believe I have encountered a bug in ubuntu 6.10 gnome.
<dan__> you just smash ur head really hard on the keyboard
<Chamuco> axa-axa: what does it do at the 1 min  mark?
<Feldegast> LMNT_OX you downloaded an iso?
<LMNT_OX> yea
<LMNT_OX> took like 2 hrs
<Chamuco> LMNT_OX: did you burn the image to a cd or just downloaded the file
<Chadarius> LMNT_OX: http://doc.ubuntu.com/screencasts/Downloading_and_Burning_an_Ubuntu_ISO
<Feldegast> LMNT_OX you boot from the cd it makes and install it, did you want dual boot or something else?
<dasickis> mytruehero: try this => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103071&highlight=gtkpod
<dsquare> how do i check if 3d acceleration is on please?
<frojnd> how can I install this pdf200
<Stormx2> Ack! My ruddy printer won't print under certain circumstances...
<LMNT_OX> just dl the file....... need to dual
<frojnd> I downloaded the program
<dasickis> Stormx2: whats the deal?
<frojnd> unag it
<Stormx2> Well it will print test pages
<frojnd> and now there are 3 files
<Stormx2> But it won't print from gedit.
<frojnd> readme, license and pdf200
<Stormx2> And I don't know why ;__;
<Chadarius> http://doc.ubuntu.com/screencasts/Installing_Ubuntu_with_Windows_Dual-Boot
<Chamuco>  glxgears
<Feldegast> LMNT_OX do you have unpartitioned space to put it into?
<LMNT_OX> no need help doing so
<lazrpark93> When I right click on an avi file -> properties -> Open with, I am unable to change from "movie player" to vlc.
<axa-axa> Chamuco: if I spcify monitor to go to sleep after 20 min, and screensaver to start after 1 min. then monitor still goes black after 1 min.
<Chadarius> lazrpark93: Is this in Mozilla?
<frojnd> based on this plain, README txt, can someone tell me how to isntall pdf200: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5850/
<lazrpark93> no, this is in ubuntu gnome
<stinger_au> yo
<Keitaru> successfully installed beryl :)
<Keitaru> that wasn't so hard
<dan__> ive got beryl working :)
<Keitaru> all i had to do was type Beryl
<Chamuco> axa-axa:  silly ? did you specify a type of screensaver there is the blank screen one sure U don't have that one selected
<Keitaru> in terminal haha
<kyle_> Hi, I just updated and have found out that the xserver broke (I'm using irssi). What can I do in 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to get it working again?
<axa-axa> Chamuco: GL ss worked well later, but here now I'll put some other ss
<axa-axa> Chamuco: Yes of course.
<ELEMENT_OX> so.....
<MasterZen> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2157373#post2157373
<Stormx2> Ah screw this
<ELEMENT_OX> how do i partition my hd
<MasterZen> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2157373#post2157373
<Stormx2> I might as well just boot into windows. cya later.
<dan__> Kyle: try and roleback to ur X backup file
<MasterZen> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2157373#post2157373
<Chadarius> lazrpark93: When you right click choose properties and then edit the Type: I think. I'm in KDE right now but I think its the same in Gnome
<dan__> windows....
<Chamuco> ELEMENT_OX:  using qtparted
<stinger_au> i got a question: when running top in ubuntu it seems that 18 -20 of the cpu is spent on si (software interrupts) is this normal for ubuntu ? its a AMD duron 1.6, on my desktop AMD 4400 dual core running gentoo i have less than .3% used on si and about 99.5% when idle ??
<MasterZen> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2157373#post2157373
<Chamuco> ELEMENT_OX: or gpd
<Chamuco> ELEMENT_OX: or gparted
<Chadarius> lazrpark93: You should be able to adjust the default by making vlc the first one in the list in there
<MotorCityMadMan> need help installing a flash player for konqueror. ?
<ELEMENT_OX> chamco know a good dl for that???
<MasterZen> Someone please answer this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2157373#post2157373
<Chadarius> MotorCityMadMan: I think you might be out of luck for flash in Konquerer
<axa-axa> Chamuco: no, even with nogl screensaver it bahaves the same
<lazrpark93> Chadarius, thank you I will try that
<kyle_> dan__: ok, I'll try that. thanks
<Chamuco> from synaptic search for gparted
<Chamuco> apply
<Chamuco> and go play
<Chadarius> lazrpark93: let me know if that doesn't work I'll figure out something for you
<MotorCityMadMan> Chadarius> well, just kick me in the teeth
<lazrpark93> Chadarius, I am having difficulty making vlc the first one in the list.
<axa-axa> Chamuco: any Ideas ?
<stinger_au> Any got any ideas why the SI value is so high on ubuntu ?
<Chamuco> axa-axa:  what happens if you go to a terminal and do glxgears?
<zerod> don't know
<stinger_au> what si values you guys get on more or less idle system ?
<Chadarius> MotorCityMadMan: I think there is only a flash plugin for Mozilla based browsers
<axa-axa> Chamuco: it start well
<cm515> how come i can't take mp3 files from a cd and play them in totem?
<pbureau> actually the flash 9 is and works if you install it for mozilla and run opera after the install it finds it and uses it :)
<Chadarius> lazrpark93: is there an up/down button there or something?
<kyle_> Dan__: What would the command(s) be to use the backup xorg?
<axa-axa> Chamuco: I must epahasize once more, that before, in my older home folder (with older conf files) everythign worked well
<Chadarius> MotorCityMadMan: I googled konqueror flash plugin http://freebsd.kde.org/howtos/konqueror-flash.php
<lazrpark93> Chadarius, there isn't, but there is an Add button and a remove button
<spuddogg_> HELP:  right now in my house I have 4 linux boxes.  3 of them are ubuntu, 1 is knoppix.  for some reason all of them can access my shared folders except my laptop.  help please!
<axa-axa> Chadarius: Nvidia glx drivers are not the issue
<axa-axa> Chamuco: Nvidia glx drivers are not the issue
<MotorCityMadMan> Chadarius> ty, having a look now
<Chamuco> what files did you move or copy or changed?
<Chadarius> MotorCityMadMan: No sound for that though... Firefox is your best bet for flash I think
<Chamuco> axa-axa: what files did you move or copy or changed?
<kyle_> What would the command(s) be to use the backup xorg?
<axa-axa> Chamuco: I've had a disaster with reiserfs partition (the one where /home is). I've deleted and made a new ext3 parition with new empty (of config fiiles) home directory. Then, when I've logged in, I've set everything like it was before.
<lazrpark93> Chadarius, are you familiar with gconf-editor? I am not familiar with it, but I heard it is useful from the ubuntu forums. I couldn't get any useful information there though.
<Chadarius> kyle_: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf... this will replace xorg.conf with xorg.conf.backup... only do this if you don't want to keep anything from your current xorg.conf
<cm515> new to ubuntu here....can't play mp3 files off a cd in the audio player
<axa-axa> cm515: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<axa-axa> cm515: There you will find everything you need to know to make multmedia files working
<lazrpark93> Chadarius, I have to go thanks for your help.
<cm515> thank you
<Chadarius> lazrpark93: sorry man... I'm mostly a KDE guy
<axa-axa> cm515: np
<GaiaX11> cm515: try amarok + extra-codecs
<cm515> is it a pretty common problem?
<axa-axa> Chamuco: Any ideas left to try?
<dsquare> !ubot crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chamuco> axa-axa:  well when you say you had a disaster and made a new ext3 do you mean a new install?
<GaiaX11> cm515: It is not a problem. It is a matter of configuration :-)
<plagerism> I am trying to use kickstart to boot via pxe/dhcp.  The image boots up fine, however when it gets to the network autoconfiguration its not recognizing the option routers and option domain-name-servers options in my dhcp configuration, however it gets an ip address.  Anyone perhaps know a solution to this??
<axa-axa> cm515: yes if it's a new system, but it is easily fixed. The guide at address I've gave you, is a nice step by step explanation
<rmd_> is there a way to tell synaptic/apt-get that I don't want it to remove all my xubuntu packages when i do an autoremove/autoclean?
<cm515> well i'm using 5.10 right now, i'm upgrading to 6.10 right now i'll catch up on it after i upgrade
<axa-axa> Chamuco: No, no, just /home partition, system is on other partition and is intact. I've just updated /etc/fstab and everything is like it was, except for this.
<rmd_> i installed ubuntu and then aptituded the xubuntu-desktop
<jrib> Hi everyone, I'm trying to get my internet to work on an asus p5b deluxe.  Both eth0 and eth1 don't seem to work, although network manger claims both are "connected".  I cannot 'ping www.google.com'.  Not sure how to further troubleshoot this... any suggestions?
<rmd_> except xubuntu-desktop isn't installed anymore, as i removed a couple apps...
<Chadarius> jrib: can you ping your own internal cable modem router?
<axa-axa> cm515: There you will find explanation on how to make flash, wmv, java... working and some proposals of windows alternative programs.
<dyrne> jrib: try to ping your router if you have one then try to go to the router ip. route -n should give you the ip
<dyrne> jrib: might be dns
<jrib> Chadarius: is there a standard ip for me to try?  Also please note that I have to disconnect here to try the other computer since I don't have a router
<cm515> cool man, thanks for the knowledge
<frogzoo_> jrib: does ifconfig show either eth0 or eth1?
<cm515> i'm a total noob
<jrib> frogzoo_: shows both
<axa-axa> cm515: You dont have to read it all, just pick the subject
<frogzoo_> jrib: but no ip addresses?
<axa-axa> cm515: youre welcome
<Chadarius> jrib: see dyrne's post above. type "route -n" to see your router IP
<Chamuco> well maybe a drastic idea but you could move personal files to a partition and then install again without formating the partition w/ your files kinda last resort but only thing Ican think of for my level of expertise which is not much
<jrib> frogzoo_: ah yes, I didn't even notice, but I do have an ip address assigned
<frogzoo_> jrib: can you ping the router?
<Chamuco> axa-axa:  and when installing you can set that partition to your /home
<Dante123> Hi all.....here is the scoop.....I have a GE Force pci graphics card....and a built in internal one........I couldn't install Ubuntu using the PCI one but I could using the integrated one.....now I want to edit the configuration file so that it uses the GE Force pci card......do I edit the xorg.conf file?
<axa-axa> Chamuco: er... no, after all the hasle I've been through of setting things like they were before, that is not an option, only to make screensaver working.
<Ireclan> I've got an apparent bug in the update manager that I'm VERY unhappy about...
<jrib> frogzoo_: no router, dyrne, Chadarius: I will try your suggestions now.  I need to disconnect here and will be back shortly
<Chadarius> Dante123: You probably don't have to edit it. It should use the same driver
<bruenig> Ireclan, doubt it is "in the update manager"
<axa-axa> Chamuco: But thank you for your effort.
<Chamuco> yeah to much effort for a ss
<dsquare> how do i install the mesa package please?
<Chadarius> Dante123: Have you installed the Nvidia binary driver yet or are you just using the built in "nv" driver?
<axa-axa> Chadarius: thanks for your time. Bye.
<dyrne> Dante123: i could be wrong but i thought with agp plugged in and enabled in bios you cant see pci slot cards. i have no direct experience with that though. im sure someone will correct me:)
<Ireclan> bruenig, shall I describe the bug?
<bruenig> Ireclan, I was thinking you would, but ball is ultimately in your court
<adrien> bonjours
<dyrne> Dante123: er use pci driver
<Dante123> Chadarius.....i'm sorry to say that I believe I do need to edit it ....since I had to originally in order to get it to work with the ge force card......the itegrated one is Intel.....and I believe the geforce one is nvidia  (I think).....I shouldn't have to ask this twice....since I fixed it once...but I can't remember what I did.....oh yeah...this is a el cheapo Dell with no agp (they left it out) it is a Dimension 2400
<bruenig> !info mesa-utils
<ubotu> mesa-utils: Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component main, is extra. Version 6.3.2-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 88 kB
<adrien> comment je peux instaler beryl svp
<Chadarius> Dante123: Ah OK yeah you will have to edit your xconf.org then
<frogzoo_> !fr | adrien
<ubotu> adrien: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bruenig> !fr
<bruenig> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<adrien> je conais pas trop ubuntu
<Ireclan> Well, you know how it shows you a list of the updates so you can select which ones you want to install?
<adrien> a surement tromp de tchat
<frogzoo_> adrien: #ubuntu-effects aussi
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dante123> I had to reinstall Ubuntu because my kids screwed it up.....found out what root was....and well....you can just imagine what they did....
<frogzoo_> Dante123: kids aren't supposed to have access to root - give them their own account
<Chadarius> Dante123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaPCI?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<raxip> sup
<frogzoo_> Dante123: without admin rights
<k1piee> hey
<Chadarius> Dante123: try that out and see how it goes
<Dante123> okay Chadarius....so do I change the Intel line to nv and then just put the right pci code in there...
<Chadarius> Dante123: Yeah pretty much
<Chadarius> Dante123: If you don't like vim use "nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to edit it
<Dante123> yeah.....well what happened is i installed ubuntu....and never got around to adding their user.....they had watched me on my own machine...and well.....figured out the root password.....my fault....but then again.....there was no real harm other logging in problems and...they went nuts adding applications untile they filled up the hard drive
<k1piee> good
<Chadarius> Dante123: I like nano best but make sure to use the -w with nano
<raxip> dunno
<Dante123> ok thanks
<elias_> Do I have to have windows installed to use wine?
<Ireclan> Well, my update manager isn't showing all of the updates! Yet it still tries to add them to the list of those I want to download! And since the updates are on the list, I can't deselect them. The updates total some 37 MB.  I'm on dial-up for cryin' out loud! I can't download 37 MB!
<LjL> elias_: no
<Dante123> just did fresh install.....do I need to reboot before editing the xorg.conf file?
<LjL> !virtualizers > elias_    (elias_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pbureau> Dante make time to make the root account 64 bot alphanumerical password :) should keep him guessing for at least a day
<mattycoze> elias no, wine is for linux or unix desktops
<Chadarius> elias_: Nope! that is the best part about it. You don't have pay for a windows license then
<bruenig> Dante123, you need to boot into the hard drive install if you are still on the cd
<Chadarius> Dante123: Yeah... what bruenig said
<bruenig> Ireclan, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dante123> thanks all
<pbureau> Ireclan, lol 37mb, when I did a fresh install.. it was 87MB ..
<kekko_> if i cp a ./file in a directory like /usr/bin which is present in my $PATH do i need to refresh $PATH in order to get that command universally recognised ?
<bruenig> On dapper, I once had 130 MB on a fresh install
<bashi> hello
<cstextiles>  How can I assign rights to the menu in the Applications menu according to the users in Ubuntu?
<kekko_> hi all btw
<pbureau> bruenig, wow... thank god for high speed Inet (well for me anyways 3MB wireless ISP)
<frogzoo_> hmmzzz - if apt would dump a list of files needed to be upgraded & you could then d/l that list using say wget to a usb ...hmmm
<dreamerdude> Anyone know C++ or know what server i would find a C++ channel on?
<pbureau> kekko_, try using " updatedb &"
<bashi> how do i download java runtime enviroment? anybody
<bruenig> kekko_, good question, you could move it and then see,  and if it doesn't open a fresh terminal
<frogzoo_> !java |bash
<ubotu> bash: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bruenig> bashi, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<jvai> any1 uses "aptoncd"? it makes a backup of all the apps u installed thru synaptic.. any1?
<bruenig> or java6
<kekko_> bruening: done that, not working
<rmd_> i installed ubuntu, but installed xubuntu-desktop.  i erased a couple packages that came with it and now when i "aptitude autoremove" it threatens to remove all my other xubuntu packages.  is there a way I can tell it not to do this when i do an autoremove?
<bruenig> kekko_, both of them?
<bruenig> rmd_, don't do the autoremove, just remove the packages you want specifically
<bashi> thanks ill try
<rmd_> bruenig: thanks for replying, but that's not an answer to my question.  i'd like to know if there is a way to mark the packages, or perhaps some other process?
<kekko_> pbureau bruenig : the updatedb is taking a while
<pbureau> kekko_, yep it will take  1-5 mins.... dont worry about it... just wait until the drive stops.
<Filibuster> Anyone know why zeroconf mdns would stop working randomly?
<cstextiles> kekko_: You can try this http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Custom_JAVA
* bruenig uses apt-get
<Filibuster> zeroconf loads for my wired connection, but not for my wireless.  it used to work in both.  :-(
<kekko_> pbureau bruenig : the updatedb worked . Thanks guys
<bashi> it didn't work
<rmd_> bruenig: as do i.
<bruenig> well aptitude autoremove is not apt-get
<bashi> what now?
<kekko_> cstextiles: thanks . updatedb worked perfectly
<Ireclan> bruenig: what good does that do me? I'm on dial-up, It stands to reason that if 37 MB is a problem, 157 MB will be too...
<jexdawg> is there a site where i can get gnome/ubuntu panel applets? i specifically want to control rhythmbox through a panel... possible?
<rmd_> bruenig: actually "apt-get autoremove" and "aptitude autoremove" do the exact same thing.
<cstextiles> How can I assign rights to the menu in the Applications menu according to the users in Ubuntu?
<Dante123> Chadarius......you there?
<bashi> bruenig it didnt work
<paul_ubuntu> hey guys.. I'm still having the problem with ubuntu install.. anyone exprienced in this?
<bruenig> bashi, you need to have your repos enabled, what version of ubuntu are you using and have you ever messed with your repos
<bruenig> rmd_, they achieve the same end, but do they do the exact same thing
<bashi> im using 5.04 and no
<bruenig> oh wow
<bashi> not that i know of at least
<bruenig> is 5.04 even supported anymore
<cstextiles> bashi: Just try to do from the Synaptic Package Manager but if at last it somehow does not works then try this http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Custom_JAVA
<rmd_> bruenig: the point is rather moot, i suppose.  i'd still like to know if there is a way to accomplish this
<bashi> its an old machine
<frogduster> Anyone familiar enough with zeroconf that you might be able to give me a  hand figuring out why it's not working?
<bruenig> well I mean if it didn't do the exact same thing, it could very easily be different processes
<paul_ubuntu> my installation quits while trying to setup the gdm x-session I guess... judging by the error message..
<cstextiles> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Custom_JAVA
<rmd_> bruenig: it doesn't matter.
<Dante123> okay all.....I am in the xorg.conf file....and I changed it from Intel to "nv"....but I am not sure what to put for PCI......the BusID for the intel i810 was PCI:0:2:0.......what should I put for the GE Force pci card?  Any ideas?
<rmd_> bruenig: i just want to know if i can avoid this issue in the future
<bashi> how do i do it?
<bruenig> bashi, I can't be sure on 5.04
<Ireclan> Bruenig?
<Dante123> or just leave it the same???
<bruenig> Ireclan, do that command
<cstextiles> bashi: Watch out the website I gave
<Crescendo> Can Nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-legacy coexist peacefully?  (Two cards)
<cstextiles> How can I assign rights to the menu in the Applications menu according to the users in Ubuntu?
<jrib> dyrne, frogzoo_: ok so I don't think route -n  gave me an ip for my cable modem (I don't have a router).  route -n listed 169.254.0.0 and 0.0.0.0, I tried to ping both anyway and it failed.  I also tried to ping my own ip and that works.  But pinging the ip I got for www.google.com didn't work
<Dante123> Somehow I think when i did this before it was 0:1:0...but not sure
<Ireclan> Bruenig: I did. How was it supposed to help me?
<bashi> ok thanks anyway i wouldnt be using it exept this is more of a hobby computer and its pretty old its not my main
<paul_ubuntu> if anyone can help, please pm me :)
<bruenig> Ireclan, well just sudo apt-get install whatever you want from those
<bashi> cstextiles: why .what does it do?
<jexdawg> hey - is it possible to control rhythmbox through a panel? like, play-pause and next/previous track buttons in a panel?
<bashi> why?
<cstextiles> You have to install the java manually without Ubuntu Packages and it shows the procedure
<cstextiles> How can I hide menu in the Applications menu according to the users in Ubuntu?
<bruenig> rmd_, why did you remove xubuntu-desktop?
<bruenig> I mean if you keep that on, none of this should come in to play
<bashi> cya thanks
<bashi> bye thank for the help
<Dante123> is there a way to see what is detected on pci?
<jrib> Dante123: lspci ?
<Eldorian> Hey, new to Ubuntu (and Linux for that matter) was curious if anyone ever ran into this: When I created my cd and I try to load from it... absolutely nothing happens... it acts like it's going to load the bar moves across the screen... and then it stops and locks up all together. I can't even install from it. Any thoughts?
<Dante123> trying to figure out pci BusID for GE MX4000 pci card
<frogzoo_> jrib: have you run pppoeconf ?
<Dante123> so i can edit xorg.conf correctly
<bruenig> !alternate | Eldorian
<ubotu> Eldorian: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<SpacePuppy> Dante123: read jrib's answer
<cstextiles> How can I assign rights to the menu in the Applications menu according to the users in Ubuntu?
<jrib> frogzoo_: this is a cable modem
<Dante123> okay...trying that now....thanks
<bashi> hello
<jrib> frogzoo_: does pppoeconf still work in that case?
<[Ayanami] > Hi, I have someone who's using Ubuntu for the first time on AIM... Is there a quick reference I can point him at? He's new enough he thinks Ubuntu is "linux."
<frogzoo_> jrib: if it can find a pppoe server or not it will say
<[Ayanami] > As in, its all Linux.
<bruenig> ubuntuguide.com
<bruenig> ubuntuforums.org
<IdleOne> [Ayanami] , wiki.ubuntu.com
<bruenig> ubuntuguide.org*
<jrib> frogzoo_: k, I'll give that a try.  Anything else?  Just throw out any ideas you have, I don't mind trying a lot of stuff but switching back and forth is annoying.  Thank you for your help btw
<Chamuco> how can I clone a partition
<[Ayanami] > Ubuntuguide.org fails to resolve, for future reference.
<bruenig> Chamuco, dd
<bruenig> it certainly does not
<[Ayanami] > Thanks, IdleOne and bruenig.
<bashi> anybody here runnin ubuntu 5.04?
<jrib> [Ayanami] : help.ubutnu.com, also the help menu
<Dante123> okay.......so do the first numbers in the line that reads.....01:04.0 VGA Compatible controller:  nVidia Corporations NV18 (blah blah) tell me the BusID?
<bruenig> ubuntuguide.org resolves quite well
<[Ayanami] > There we are, it was still loading .com...
<bruenig> oh
<Keitaru> Does ubuntu come with irc?
<bruenig> Keitaru, gaim can be an irc client
<robline_> gaim or get x-chat
<jrib> Keitaru: gaim connects to irc
<Keitaru> I tried to get x-chat but it says there is a IRC client that exist on my system already
<Agrajag> irssi?
<SmartMan> guys thir is any messenger can contact (msn yahoo ...etc ) multi messenger but for ubuntu 6.10
<IdleOne> Keitaru, sudo aptitude install xchat-gnome or xchat-common
<bruenig> SmartMan, gaim
<Chamuco> bruenig: man dd says dd - convert and copy a file
<robline_> not a fan of irssi, but some are
<bruenig> not xchat-gnome, that is awful
<Dante123> okay.......so do the first numbers in the line that reads.....01:04.0 VGA Compatible controller: nVidia Corporations NV18 (blah blah) tell me the BusID?
<Keitaru> lol
* [Ayanami]  is using irssi only because I'm running an ssh window to a server.
<SmartMan> thanks :)
<Cat2> sometimes it just turns out that way
<jrib> Keitaru: the "xchat" package should give you the "good" xchat
<[Ayanami] > xchat-gnome plz.
<cstextiles> How can I assign rights to the menu in the Applications menu according to the users in Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> jrib, xchat package gives xchat-gnome iirc
<gdb> IdleOne: no
<Keitaru> ok thanks everyone
<jtmoney> i have all the repositories enabled on two machines... on my i386 install, i can "sudo apt-get install ivtv-source" without a problem, but on my amd64 box, i cannot... what gives?
<Chamuco> anyone how do I clone a partition
<gdb> IdleOne: apt-cache search xchat and be enlightened
<Keitaru> lol!
<jrib> cstextiles: I don't know if this is what you want, but have you looked into sabayon?
<IdleOne> gdb, I dont need to be enlightened and I dont need your attitude either thanks :)
<gdb> IdleOne: Then work on being right, thanks!
<IdleOne> or sarcasism
<IdleOne> i did say iirc
<IdleOne> apperently I didnt recall correctly
<IdleOne> sue me :P
<cstextiles> jrib: No What is that
<gdb> lol
<ankan_> hi....does anyone know why my xmms player hangs saying - Connecting to 64.236... whenever i try to tune to a particular station in streamtuner
<IdleOne> ankan_, maybe that station is down?
<jrib> cstextiles: apt-cache show sabayon, also google
<ankan_> IdleOne: i have tried most hit stations under shoutcast and its doin the same
<rmd_> i installed ubuntu, but installed xubuntu-desktop.  i erased a couple packages that came with it and now when i "aptitude autoremove" it threatens to remove all my other xubuntu packages.  is there a way I can tell it not to do this when i do an autoremove?
<bashi> how do i download java runtime? ive tried alot of different ways and my browser still wont load alot of things it says:aditional plugins required.
<IdleOne> bashi, sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<mjg> I just upgraded to Edgy from Dapper and my wireless nic (Netgear MA311) is no longer available in Network Settings Dialog. Any ideas?
<ubinewbee> Hi - I installed 6.10 on a dell Cpx (ancient).  Trying to get dlink dwl-650 going.  I see it in graphical device manager but not under lspci...any suggestions?  Should I follow the ndiswrapper route?
<bashi> ill try
<cstextiles> bashi: Did you watch out the website doc.gwos.org/index.php/Custom_JAVA?
<Differ> everybody's joining at once.
<bashi> i tried it and it didnt work
<Differ> installfest going on somewhere?
<rmd_> exit
<rmd_> akk
<Potti> whats a good program to burn iso's
<Potti> ?
<IdleOne> Potti, gnomebaker K3B cdrecord
<miki_> try brasero
<brussel_> so what's one got to do to make phpdocumentor work on ubuntu, I'm running out of creatures to sacrifice.
<IdleOne> bashi, have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<frogduster> Rabbits!  Have you tried rabbits?
<IdleOne> Frogs!!!!^^^
<frogduster> Hey..
<IdleOne> lmao
<frogduster> :-D
<bashi> i think it worked! let me check
<brussel_> Rabbits, frogs, virgins, nothing's left...
<frogduster> Sheesh.
<ubinewbee> Any suggestions about the dwl-650 issue?  Or is there better distro for old dell laptop like Cpx?
<frogduster> ..went to far as to sacrifice a virgin, eh?
<IdleOne> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<brussel_> I've even been doing ghosts
<MECU> hi, I just installed ubuntu, install went okay, went to boot, get the boot screen and it looks okay and then it just goes black, for 5 minutes... reboot and try again and same thing, is it my video driver not compatible with my video card? I have an ATI 9800pro. Will booting in "safe" mode (I can't remember the exact name it gives, sorry) allow me to install the right drivers?
<bashi> it didnt work
<IdleOne> bashi, have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<Potti> i found cd/dvd writer gnomebaker
<IdleOne> Potti, that works good for me
<Potti> to burn iso's as ewll
<Potti> ?
<IdleOne> yup
<Potti> awesome thanks alot
<IdleOne> Potti, sudo aptitude install gnomebaker
<bashi> i duno
<guspad> i think that the last kernel update broke the fglrx module ?
<IdleOne> !universe | bashi
<ubotu> bashi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Potti> i got it alreddi it was in teh add/remove thign
<Differ> MECU:won't work, see http://ati.amd.com/products/radeon9800/radeon9800pro/specs.html
<Potti> thanks anyway broo
<guspad> when i try module-assistant build fglrx, it fails
<frogduster> tried sudo pear install phpdocumentor?
<IdleOne> bashi,  follow the link ubotu just gave you to enable universe and multiverse
<IdleOne> Potti, np and cool
<Dante123> Hi All, having some troubles here.....I want to use a Chaintech GE Force MX 4000 on this older Dell instead of the integrated video card.....what do I need to do.......I know I will need to edit xorg.conf.....is there anything else I need to install/download?
<bashi> wich one?
<SmartMan> guys mp3 dosen't work
<frogduster> brussel_?
<IdleOne> bashi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<MECU> Differ: but they have http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html
<IdleOne> !mp3 | SmartMan
<ubotu> SmartMan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brussel_> frogduster: oh, thanks for the wakeup
<frogduster> np.
<frogduster> :-)
<bashi> im tryin it hold on a sec
<cstextiles> !sabayon
<ubotu> sabayon: system administration tool to manage GNOME desktop settings. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 1868 kB
<Differ> MECU: try it out.
<Differ> it might work.
<MECU> k
<ubinewbee> Hi - I installed 6.10 on a dell Cpx (ancient).  Trying to get dlink dwl-650 wifi card going.  I see it in graphical device manager but not under lspci...any suggestions?  Should I follow the ndiswrapper route?
<brussel_> frogduster, with all the messages floating by I don't look unless I hear my beep.
<bashi> what do i have to do to make it work its getting really annoying
<SmartMan> thanks
<frogduster> brussel_, may have to do sudo apt-get install php-pear first..
<IdleOne> bashi, you need to actually ( like for real for real ) read the site and enable universe and multiverse repos
<MECU> Differ: that pages says "32-Bit packages must be installed for 64-Bit Linux drivers to install or work." but I thought I just read that ubuntu 64 won't run 32-bit?
<bashi> ok
<IdleOne> bashi, then and only then will you be able to do anything you want to do with ubuntu :)
<Luis07> hello! I own a nVidia GeForce2 MX/MX 400, should I install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<bashi> ok thanks
<IdleOne> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Luis07> IdleOne, I've seen that page, but it doesn't provide the help I need... about which driver to install
<Differ> MECU, see the post two above.
<IdleOne> Luis07, sorry dont know what to tell you :/
<IdleOne> Luis07, stick around someone will be able to help soon
<Luis07> IdleOne, I've installed the nvidia-glx... but I can't see the nvidia logo on boot.. something must be wrong, yes?
<dan__> what is wrong?
<Potti> ok i guess burning it wasnt the full issue i need to know how i can made the iso
<Potti> what can i use
<IdleOne> Potti, make the iso? what iso?
<dan__> to make an iso rub two sticks together very rapidly
<Differ> dan__: lol.
<Potti> i d/ld tiny2003 its an xp instalion but i need to make it into an iso and then burn it
<Potti> i think
<dan__> jsut google iso maker
<quaal> where do i go to setup/configure ssh clients ?
<dan__> but im sure u can use nero
<quaal> so people can connect through ssh
<dan__> i used somehting called magic iso'
<Differ> with Wine?
<IdleOne> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<dan__> rel work on wikipedia....ROFL
<sparr> why doesnt ubuntu have 'moving target' repository names like debian's stable/testing/unstable?  having to modify my sources every 6 months to keep up to date is hella annoying
<quaal> aaahhahha
<quaal> awesome
<jvai> rotfl!! @ ubotu
<dan__> why don't u submit a formal complaint to Mr. Ubuntu
<kitche> sparr: why not just use update-manager?
<dan__> kitche that would be to easy
<Luis07> how can I confirm I have 3d acceleration working? I have no 3d games or stuff here to test, just the driver
<cstextiles> !daemontools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemontools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dan__> the isa  cmd Luis
<brussel_> frogduster: I get a Fatal error when I try to install phpdocumentor, something about a memory size of 8388608 bytes being exhausted.
<cstextiles> dan__: Use Daemon Tools
<dan__> for what?
<cstextiles> dan__: for CD writing as it is free
<Differ> Free or free?
<Chamuco> Luis07 glxgears
<dan__> im aware
<sparr> kitche: ill try it
<enlight> I'm trying to do a "sudo apt-get source apache2"... but it gives me an error:
<enlight> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/nz.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-updates_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Luis07> Chamuco, appears to be OK then, it's smooth
<Chamuco> alright
<iratik> Alright - on a random reobot (with the reboot command) - after grub it booted into a blue screen testing my memory - i shut it off half way and it came back again
<sparr> kitche: update-manager doesnt seem to be relevant
<Sanne> Luis07: you might need legacy nvidia drivers. To confirm, read the binary driver age in the wiki for nvidia, in seciotn "Install and activate drivers" point 4 there's a link to help you find out. Wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<iratik> am i royally screwed ?
<Chamuco> Luis07 have u ever tried armagetron
<IdleOne> !easysource | enlight seems your sources.list is buggered
<ubotu> enlight seems your sources.list is buggered: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<IdleOne> !upgrade | sparr
<ubotu> sparr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Luis07> Chamuco, never tried
<Toma-> iratik: sounds like you have memcheck running?
<enlight> ubotu: thanks, I'll try that.
<dan__> i cant get gfire to work :(
<sparr> IdleOne: did you even read my question?  didnt think so.
<iratik> Toma-: thats what it says at the top
<Chamuco> Luis07 is very cool game sort of tron
<iratik> Toma-: why is it running ?
<Toma-> iratik: you might have a serious problem with your ram
<enlight> lol.
<IdleOne> :/
<Toma-> iratik: you could always use synaptic to remove it tho
<Chamuco> look in add remove
<iratik> Toma-: I've been at work for 9 hours and am really tired - i've still got another hour or two more of work to do
<enlight> IdleOne: thank you then :)
<Luis07> the ubuntu wiki for nvidia drivers says "if you have a generic kernel image, the X will not work"... I have a generic kernel image! now what?!
<Keitaru> how do you edit the source.list
<iratik> Toma-: its on a server hosting 3 websites and 5 databases - dns ... hosting server
<Keitaru> its read-only
<rylan> ok, im working on day four of having no sound. so far, i get the startup noise, i have about 30 seconds of highpitched whine accompanied by my music and now nothing again. any ideas?
<Toma-> iratik: so im guessing lots of ram modules?
<Luis07> Chamuco, I see, tron is cool, so I might try it ;)
<jellobean> Dilemma: I am trying to install edgy using a live CD, i insert the CD and it boots up fine, I pass the language and identify keyboard stage, but when i get to mount the CD-ROM it says "No common CD-drive detected" (my bios reads my drive), does anyone have a similar problem, or know how to go around this...I read it is a problem with people that have SATA HD's
<iratik> i mean... how do I get back to work!
<Chamuco> Keitaru: do alt-f2
<Keitaru> mk
<cstextiles> OMGWindowsrul3z: I don't know the difference between free and Free?
<Differ> Free as in open source.
<Differ> free as in cost-free.
<Toma-> Theres freeware and GPL.
<Toma-> GPL > Freeware
<cstextiles> I think it is free not Free
<jrib> !free | cstextiles
<ubotu> cstextiles: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<iratik> this is the worst day of troubleshooting i've ever had in my LIFE - and its just one thing after another - not any particular thing's fault - but - nothing would work!
<iratik> anybody know how to get out of memcheck and boot regular ?
<Chamuco> Keitaru: then type gksudo nautilus, this will open a file window go to /etc/apt right click and edit
<quaal> does anyone log into ubuntu remotely
<Toma-> iratik: i told you, remove memcheck and youll be ok.
<Sanne> Luis07: i read that as that you need to first install the correct linux-restricted-modules for your kernel image.
<iratik> how?
<Toma-> iratik: HOPEFULLY.
<iratik> i can't remove it if i can't boot into something !?
<cstextiles> jrib: Ya I got that
<Toma-> iratik: Ahh. so you cant even boot without memcheck running?
<sparr> kitche: update-manager seems similar to kubuntu adept_updater
<rylan> ok, im working on day four of having no sound. so far, i get the startup noise, i have about 30 seconds of highpitched whine accompanied by my music and now nothing again. any ideas?
<iratik> that's what i said - it goes into it right after grub
<sparr> kitche: how do i make it automatically change my sources?
<Toma-> iratik: sorry, you said "randomly" the first post
<kitche> sparr: when a new version of ubuntu comes out it will tell you
<sparr> kitche: and then?
<Toma-> iratik: ok, will select soemthing different from the grub menu... or does that get you into memcheck too?
<sparr> kitche: also, i dont want "when it comes out", i want development versions
<iratik> should i interrupt it again ?
<Toma-> iratik: reboot the computer, and select something else from grub
<Toma-> yeh its just a scanning program
<kitche> sparr: then just eidt your source.lst to say feisty
<jvai> rylan, maybe an "acpi" issue? u may have to edit the boot menu on boot... i forgot how to do it, i had to when i was on hoary
<iratik> i honestly just wanna get this freaking horrible miserable day over with and go home - i've never had so much bad luck with ubuntu in one day
<MECU> Differ: recovery mode was useless
<sparr> kitche: already did.  and 6 months from now i have to do it again.  and again 6 months after that.  and so on and so forth.  annoying.
<Toma-> iratik: sounds like you tried to install memcheck and you somehow hosed your grub config :)
<Differ> MECU: did you see my message above?
<enlight> Ah crap, updating the source list didn't fix my problem.
<rylan> jvai, so, what should i do
<MECU> um, no?
<iratik> Toma-> Oh happy day ... (oh happy day) - ...
<Differ> MECU: ah, nvm.
<Toma-> iratik: have you got any rescue disks or even the ubuntu install disk?
<iratik> the only option available is memtest - wtF!!!!!!!!!
<iratik> i'm going to go nuts ... but yes i do have an ubuntu install disk for this version next to me
<Differ> MECU:well, I can't answer your problem.
<Differ> Sorry.
<MECU> it's okay
<Toma-> iratik: yikes! well do you know how to get your grub menu.lst back to working order?
<iratik> no
<rylan> ok, im working on day four of having no sound. so far, i get the startup noise, i have about 30 seconds of highpitched whine accompanied by my music and now nothing again. any ideas?
<jvai> rylan.. this is 1 link i found - http://dramor.blogspot.com/2004/10/ubuntu-dell-d600-and-some-acpi.html it may or may not work
<iratik> i don't know what happened to it
<userlinux> sweet
<Toma-> ok. are you running the latest kernel for ubuntu?
<rylan> jvai, thanks
<iratik> i think i tried doing a dist-upgrade 4 hours ago
<iratik> i've been at this since -11! hours ago
<Toma-> iratik: ....a dist-upgrade to what?
<iratik> i don't know
<Toma-> why on earth would you do that!?
<iratik> apt-get update&&apt-get dist-upgrade .... so on
<Toma-> thats madness.
<ralphr_> Hi I'm using lvm and on boot my network is not configured. I see an error that it cannot create the /var/run directory. However the /var/run directory is there. Any help?
<r00723r0> hi, i'm having issues with ubuntu
<Toma-> iratik: ok, heres the plan. ill copy a chunk of my grub menu.lst for you, you add that to your menu.lst, and add whatever kernel version you have into it.
<r00723r0> specifically, it won't let me configure my wireless card
<Keitaru> wow xchat looks so much different than mirc
<iKitchu> hi fellas!!! i'm trying to get Xubuntu installed on an old iMac G3 400Mhz with 256Mb of ram (64 shared with video) and a 15Gb HD... so I guess it should be good enough to run it... but still when I get past the loooong splash screen it just turns black and nothing happens... could it be the video resolution? how could I change the installation settings (or boot settings) ????
<rylan> ok, im working on day four of having no sound. so far, i get the startup noise, i have about 30 seconds of highpitched whine accompanied by my music and now nothing again. any ideas?
<Toma-> Keitaru: you get used to it :)
<raxip> Hello
<jvai> rylan from ubuntu launchpad - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/48556
<r00723r0> hi, i'm having issues with ubuntu - specifically, it won't let me configure my wireless card
<vorwarts> i am trying to remove phpmyadmin but nothing seems to do it:
<vorwarts> root@cedacosur:~# dpkg --remove --force-depends --force-remove-reinstreq phpmyadmin
<iratik> Toma-: oh god
<vorwarts> (Leyendo la base de datos ...
<Keitaru> cool toma your text was in red
<vorwarts> 29475 ficheros y directorios instalados actualmente.)
<vorwarts> Desinstalando phpmyadmin ...
<vorwarts> /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm: line 12: db_get: command not found
<vorwarts> dpkg: error al procesar phpmyadmin (--remove):
<vorwarts>  el subproceso pre-removal script devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 127
<vorwarts> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<vorwarts>  phpmyadmin
<Keitaru> stood out
<iratik> alright ... so what! -- i wish i knew how grub worked ... do i need to boot of the install disk to a terminal?
<Toma-> Keitaru: thats because i said your name. you can type the first couple letters of someone name and hit tab and itll finish it for you
<Toma-> iratik: yep.
<Toma-> get into rescue mode/terminal
<linux_kid> vorwarts: English
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<r00723r0> anyone have any advice?
<Keitaru> ohh thats awesome
* iratik hates rootkits which he suspects to be the original cause of all this calamity
<retrograde> hi. im trying to install ubuntu 6.10 from a live CD but the partitioner wont recognise either my master or my slave drive. any advice how to get it to find them?
<vorwarts> linux_kid: no matter the error verbose locale, the hassle is readable :(
<linux_kid> vorwarts, good point :)
<Toma-> iratik: heres my default option. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5863/ You MUST change the UUID code and possible the "root" location and possibly the filenames of kernel and initrd
<Toma-> iratik: sounds like youre not backing up your servers!
<Toma-> tsk tsk
<linux_kid> r00723r0, what is your device?
<jvai> question, does any1 fel the squid proxy cache for a single box is a compliment filter to iptables?
<r00723r0> linux_kid, ra0
<raxip> unsure
<linux_kid> r00723r0, sorry, no i don't
<r00723r0> hmm ok
<iratik> Toma-: there are backups
<iratik> for the most important data
<Toma-> of the /boot folder?
<rylan> jvai, doesnt look like anything im having problems with, nothing locks up, everything else is fine. just no sound, i do get sound on startup, that african music-y thing, and now nothing.
<iratik> thats system stuff
<Toma-> iratik: if you have backups of /boot youre in luck...
<iratik> we don't back that up - we have mirror sites if our system goes down
<Toma-> sigh.
<iratik> well.. there is an option on this disk that lets you 'Reinstall GRUB boot loader'
<jvai> rylan & x boots up fine? what kind of pc do u use?
<Toma-> iratik: /etc and /boot are so very critical to have backed up.
<iratik> should i do that
<jvai> rylan, it's just a sound issue?
<rylan> jvai, im using a pentium d 805 with a asus motherboard.
<Toma-> iratik: as soon as you can, get a cron process that backsup /etc and /boot at 4am everyday or something
<iratik> great -- more work
<Toma-> iratik: youre a sys admin. you never stop getting work :)
<rylan> jvai, its just a sound issue. interestingly the person who was having problems in the second link is also using an asus computer, so i am looking into it a bit more with lspci -vv
<iratik> i've spent the last 5 hours just getting the existing backup process to work without an FTP server - and only a local windows box to backup to
<r00723r0> i'm having issues with ubuntu - specifically, it won't let me configure my wireless card; any advice?
<iratik>  i had put up a rails server on the server just for that purpsoe - so i could dump files into ports behind the NAT and get them with the windows box
<jvai> asus.. "amd" processor?
<iratik> oh god its been a long long long day
<iratik> sigh... its asking me where in dev to put grub
<Steve__> I am looking for some help with partioning, can anyone tell me how to reinit GRUB after changing the partion structure
<iratik> we have a raid 1+0 sata setup
<Toma-> iratik: ahh.
<iratik>         " /dev/sda ? "
<Toma-> iratik: i think so.
<iratik> well.. it could only get worse
<Toma-> thats the spirit :)
<rylan> jvai, sound card is coming up as ASUSTec Computer inc Unknown sound device
<iratik> i'm like at the point where snakes could fly out of the back of the machine and i wouldn't flinch
<rylan> jvai, no Pentium proc.
<bart_> IRC question , is there a way to output the channel list to a file ?
<jvai> ok @ rylan lol the best i can do is help u google it.. "googling now"
<iratik> f!!!! str8 to memtest
<Toma-> bart...theres a button on the middle in xchat
<rylan> jvai, thanks, your a gem
<Peacer> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TheShrewdDude> Hey guys... I just downloaded a .RUN file.
<TheShrewdDude> I have no idea what to do with it.
<TheShrewdDude> Any suggestions?
<iratik> alright ------- please  ... please help me
<shatrat> TheShrewdDude, what are you trying to install?
<TheShrewdDude> shatrat: OK, so it's an install file?
<Steve__> --> ubotu:  Thanks for that
<TheShrewdDude> shatrat: What can I do with it? :P
<shatrat> TheShrewdDude, whenever possible, try and get things from repositories, anything installed from a .run isnt gonna get updates
<iratik> i pressed e at the grub menu... two more options now root (hd0,0)  and boot as well as memtest
<iratik> just tell me what to do
<Steve__> I will read into it now
<shatrat> TheShrewdDude, well, you downloaded it...what is it?
<TheShrewdDude> shatrat: I tried that... I couldn't find it via synaptic :(
<TheShrewdDude> shatrat: It's tremulous.
<dalani33> NOTICE: anyone notice it's possible to run console commands without sudo with full root access when booting in failsasfe mode???
<Toma-> iratik: what on earth... did you add that section i told you about?
<TheShrewdDude> shatrat: So now I have a 100-MB thing sitting on my desktop and I can't do anything with it.
<shatrat> TheShrewdDude, ah, yes that is definitely in the repos.  You probably need to enable universe and multiverse repos though.
<Toma-> dalani33: yep.
<shatrat> TheShrewdDude, /msg ubotu universe and the bot will PM you instructions
<TheShrewdDude> shatrat: Well, how would I go about installing this .RUN file?
<gn0me> ... is it normal for "Printer" to not be in the Control Center?
<dalani33> sheesh what's up with that??
<bart_> Toma-,  what button , i want to ./list > channel.list.file
<Toma-> dalani33: you can disable it by remvoing rescue mode from the grub config
<dalani33> oh really?
<jvai> rylan.. wow! the google search turn up maaaad issues w/ asus sound look @ this - http://www.leenooks.com/ASUS+A7V266-MX+built+in+sound+card
<dalani33> So how do I failsafe?
<shatrat> TheShrewdDude, like I said before, thats kind of a last resort for installing things, because if it installs that way i tmight not install to the proper locations and it wont update automatically.  If you enable universe and multiverse, youll be able to apt-get install tremulous
<iratik> Toma-> You said boot to the rescue system  -- the only other thing you have told me to do is " iratik: as soon as you can, get a cron process that backsup /etc and /boot at 4am everyday or something "
<Sanne> TheShrewdDude: I just got the zip file of tremulous, extracted it somewhere and ran it directly. But maybe you don't want to download again...
<dalani33> if needed
<iratik> then you trailed off
<rylan> jvai, thanks
<ramirex> hola como estan
<iratik> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<iratik> por favor!
<TheShrewdDude> sanne: Hmm, they offer zips of a fully compiled version?
<jvai> rylan i use a thinkpad.. i dont kno much about asus
<TheShrewdDude> shatrat: Well, ok, thanks.
<Toma-> dalani33: you cant :>
<shatrat> TheShrewdDude, trust me, you'll be saving headaches if you install from universe repositories.  it creates ane ntry for it in yoru Applications menu and everything :)
<rylan> jvai, asus is the devil. chinese brand for chinese people.
<Sanne> TheShrewdDude: lemme check (but also make sure there isn't the latest version in the repositories, look at packages.ubuntu.com)
<rylan> jvai, cheap as shite.
<dalani33> Toma: Ill try removing the feature for good form then
<jvai> uuuch
<Toma-> dalani33: like i said, you can add passsword protection onto grub options
<dalani33> excellent thnks
<Toma-> iratik: heres my default option. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5863/ You MUST change the UUID code and possible the "root" location and possibly the filenames of kernel and initrd
<Toma-> thats from 5 mins ago
<iratik> awesome
<Sanne> TheShrewdDude: yup, I got tremulous-1.1.0.zip
<Toma-> add that to your menu.lst
<Toma-> and change the stuff i just said
<TheShrewdDude> Sanne: Ok, cool; I have a bit more time and bandwidth. :)
<jvai> <-- buying up all the ibm thinkapds t40's" only..  on a mission, & will get broken in the process
<iratik> what in the name of all that is bacon!
<Sanne> TheShrewdDude: but the repositories for edgy also have 1.1.0
<Sanne> TheShrewdDude: you would just need to enable multiverse
<iratik> where do i get that UUID! ?? --- wtf does god have against me !
<TheShrewdDude> I'll try to see if I can get those repositories enabled... I don't think I can do it without blundering and severely screwing up my system. :(
<Toma-> iratik: you can swap it with normal /dev entries
<Sanne> TheShrewdDude: it's not hard, it's the official way really
<iratik> i mean... i don't even know what a UUID is ?!?
<shatrat> TheShrewdDude, its as easy as checking a few checkboxes or deleting a couple #s from a text file.
<iratik> how am i suppsoed to change it to something that'll work
<bimberi> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<clearzen> Does anyone know how to use rsync mirrors?
<Toma-> iratik: its a special code given to all your devices. just use "blkid" at the command to give you the root devices's UUID
<Crescendo> I'm having trouble connecting to an SSH server in Nautilus - but it works fine in the terminal.  Any suggestions?
<rylan> jvai, so how do i go about getting those AC97 codecs?
<iratik> alright --- from this grub menu - how do i get to a !shell
<AdamBerg> i am trying to get a game to load in wine and i can't seem to do it. i've run through the install 2 time
<TheShrewdDude> Ok, thanks guys. :)
<Sanne> TheShrewdDude: look here for info how to do that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<blazemonger> what's the alternative install cd for?
<gn0me> Where would I go to add/remove a printer? There's nothing in my Control Center for it.
<blazemonger> does it contain tweaks or something?
<Toma-> iratik: i told you, from the rescue area...
<bimberi> !alternate | blazemonger
<ubotu> blazemonger: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<iratik> alright
<Sanne> blazemonger: the alternate cd can also be used as a repository, while the live cd can't.
<bimberi> gn0me: System -> Administration -> Printing
<blazemonger> Sanne:so it doesn't install all of the bloated stuff?
<rylan> can someone tell me how to go about getting the AC97 codec?
<iratik> i'll reboot - get to the rootfs as root ... find the uuid -- and hopefully find out if the filesystem and data are still intact ..... write it down , write the main partition path in dev down then reboot to this grub menu and replace your directives with mine and if there is any glimmer of hope for the existence of a being above - then it'll boot and i can go on with my work -- wish me lucjk
<iratik> thanks
<AdamBerg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5866/
<jvai> hold on rylan.. this coffe shop has slooow arse bandwidth
<gn0me> bimberi: It's not there.
<Sanne> blazemonger: heh... it installs the same packages as the desktop cd
<Crescendo> I'm having trouble connecting to an SSH server in Nautilus - but it works fine in the terminal.  Any suggestions?
<rylan> jvai, thanks a lot for helping man, it really means a lot to me
<Toma-> iratik: if you can get to the rootfs, why not add that option of mine to the /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<iratik> it looks like yours is not made for a server
<jvai> rylan np.. just giving back "what was given
<iratik> i'm so freaking screwed - it makes me sick
<bimberi> gn0me: try running 'gnome-cups-manager' from a terminal
<Toma-> iratik: its a learning experience! :)
<gn0me> Thank you
<iratik> i dropped the optimistic laughter for intermittent chuckles of schizophrenic madness many hours ago
<bimberi> Sanne: actually the livcd does have a small repo on it - with things like build-essential (and dependencies)
<mon^rch> does fsck work on ntfs?
<jvai> rylan 2 links - http://forums.viaarena.com/messageview.aspx?catid=17&threadid=76146&enterthread=y & http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2950&SubCatID=154?
<bimberi> mon^rch: no
<mon^rch> shucks
<rylan> jvai, sweet. i might have found one too
<plex0r> hey
<Sanne> bimberi: ah, makes sense, thanks for mentioning.
<Toma-> brb
<plex0r> anyone ever use xgl?
<jvai> question, does any1 fel the squid proxy cache for a single box is a compliment filter to iptables?
<bimberi> Sanne: np :)
<bimberi> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jvai> lol
<Cdesza1> jvai, squid does very little aditional filter, and is meant to be a cash, not a filter.
* mon^rch uses xgl
<iratik> sh-3.1#
<plex0r> oh you are a cunt arent you
<clearzen> Is there a support channel for mythtv?
<bimberi> !language | plex0r
<ubotu> plex0r: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sanne> mon^rch: you can find out what fsck supports by typing: fsck<tab><tab>
<jvai> cdeszal... u mean.. i'm using it thinking it adds fitering for my browser, but it doesnt?? no way!
<iratik> blkid didn't return anything
<duckdown> Hey all.. Lately I have been experimenting with the -D option when I connect to one of my shells (it opens a SOCKS proxy for me, and I can then use it hide my IP & browse and what not), and it appears I am just idling in the shell and nobody is any the wiser that I am surfing.. But are logs of all the sites i visit and stuff visible to admins some how?
<iratik> unless you want me to type " blkid "  which means i've died and gone to hell
<AdamBerg> can anyone help me solve this error ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5866/
<jvai> i thought squid would add an extra layer of protection w/ iptables
<jellobean> edgy installer does not find my cd-rom drive (eventhough it loads fine and the bios recognizes it)...is there a way I can manually tell it where it is
<rylan> jvai, ok i have downloaded it. now how the eff do i install it?
<archangelpetro> does anyone know which package the syscall manpages are held in?
<wheels3572> Can someone help me with mounting I have tried following some links but am getting no where
<Toma-> iratik: well thats bizare
<bimberi> archangelpetro: probably manpages-dev
<jvai> lol... now "that" i dont know "properly"@ rylan
<iratik> how screwed am i
<archangelpetro> wheels3572, what you trying to mount?
<archangelpetro> bimberi, thanks :D
<plex0r> Why when i load beryl-manager through terminal it just loads a white screen and halts?
<rylan> jvai,  i will do my best.
<jvai> i dont wanna make it worse
<bimberi> archangelpetro: yw :)
<Crescendo> I'm having trouble connecting to an SSH server in Nautilus - but it works fine in the terminal.  Any suggestions?
<Crescendo> I'm having trouble connecting to an SSH server in Nautilus - but it works fine in the terminal.  Any suggestions?
<Crescendo> Whoops, my bad. ;x
<MECU> Differ: okay, I tried fixing it by editing xorg.conf and it said something like "file/disk read only"
<adrien> bonjour
<iratik> Toma-: aww man... are you nodding silently!
<iratik> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<plex0r> Why when i load beryl-manager through terminal it just loads a white screen and halts?
<Crescendo> MECU, make sure you're root.
<wheels3572> archangelpetro, im trying to mount my windows fat 32 partition
<Toma-> sadly... yes.
<MECU> during boot?
<stinger_au> how come there is no wheel group in ubuntu ?
<archangelpetro> wheels3572, mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/mountpoint ?
<Toma-> what the heck is a wheel group?
<archangelpetro> wheel == default group allowed to SU
<stinger_au> LOL
<plex0r> there is wheel in freebsd :)
<plex0r> Why when i load beryl-manager through terminal it just loads a white screen and halts?
<wheels3572> archangelpetro, if it's that easy then why are the damn tutorials so hard lol
<bimberi> stinger_au: 'admin' in Ubuntu.  idk why a different name though
<stinger_au> screen -r /server
<stinger_au> Must run suid root for multiuser support.
<archangelpetro> wheels3572, people who use unix like to pretend theyre a lot smarter than the rest of us :P
<noodles12> i'm trying to install a cups-pdf printer. I have installed it and i see it in /usr/lib/cups/backend but it does not show up as an option when adding a printer.
<archangelpetro> wheels3572, just make sure you know which partition == windows one
<wheels3572> ok
<Vande8594> what distro of ubuntu is recomended for an old win. 98 box? will edgy work or is there a better version?
<archangelpetro> wheels3572, try it and get back to me :P
<wheels3572> archangelpetro, /dev/hdb1               1        2434    19551073+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<bimberi> Crescendo: does sftp work (in the terminal)?
<Crescendo> bimberi, why sftp?
<bimberi> Crescendo: ... because that's what ssh in nautilus is doing
<archangelpetro> wheels3572,  'mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows
<Crescendo> bimberi, yep
<shiv> I have 2 audio cards one onboard and 1 audigy. How do I tell mixer to make audigy default everytime it boots?
<archangelpetro> (mkdir /media/windows first)
<Sanne> Vande8594: depends on the hardware. Maybe choose a smaller desktop like xfce (xubuntu) rather than gnome (ubuntu) or kde (kubuntu)
<rylan> jvai, looks like i need to bring in an expert.
<wheels3572> archangelpetro, ok will try
<Vande8594> Sanne its all older hardware. so is xubuntu lighter?
<archangelpetro> wheels3572, dont forget the 'sudo' ;)
<Vande8594> and more compatable with old stuff
<rylan> can someone please help me install a AC97 codec? this is a bit too tech heavy for me
<amoxika> amai staffe toebak
<bimberi> Crescendo: what trouble is nautilus giving you?
<Sanne> Vande8594: yes, definitely. I used it on an athlon thunderbird 1 ghz box and it was fine. What processor is that on your box?
<dan__> i have a p6 7000ghz
<jvai> rylan woord, & i found an asus wiki - http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/asus.html
<Crescendo> bimberi, it sits there "Connecting to server" forever.
<amoxika> al tmacheert dan toch
<Vande8594> Sanne umm not sure havent turned it on in awhile its around 800 or so mHz, all i want to do is type and surf web on it
<Vande8594> Sanne maby some music playing
<iratik> alright -- et--- ne parlez pas ca langue ici ... allez au #ubuntu-fr
<rylan> jvai, ill try that too
<Crescendo> bimberi, PM further help to me - I need to go pick up the girl
<Vande8594> dan_ i wish i could have that
<iratik> anyway
<dan__> lol vande
<iratik> i did some lookng .. for /boot/grub
<rylan> variant, are you there?
<dan__> anyone else run css under wine?
<iratik> find /boot/grub -- and did cat /boot/grub/menu.lst -- and saw there was a command "update-grub" ... it relies on "ls" somehow to get its source data
<iratik> my "ls" is broken
<Sanne> Vande8594: I would test with xubuntu. You could try the live cd to see if it picks up all hardware, but keep in mind that ir will be faster when actually installed. There are also still lighter desktops/window managers like fluxbox, openbox etc, but you will trade speed for convenience then.
<bimberi> Crescendo: i can't really help much sorry
<amoxika> no france
<iratik> how do i get to the cd to copy over the cd's ls and overwrite my ls ?
<Toma-> iratik: ls is broken? sounds like a rootkit to me
<iratik> it is a rootkit
<dan__> anyone else run counter strike source under wine?
<shiv> I have 2 audio cards one onboard and 1 audigy. How do I tell mixer to make audigy default everytime it boots?
<jvai> rylan fire up synaptic.. see if those drivers r in the repos
<Vande8594> Sanne ok awsome ill jot those down, ill prolly start then with live scence i dont have a harddrive installed yet
<iratik> last week -- i spent all day to day trying to get the darn thing to communicate without using FTP - that's how we think they got in
<Toma-> iratik: youll need the coreutils package
<iratik> i did all that stuff to fix it
<iratik> didn't fix it
<taylo1> Greetings all. Have a challenge with OO.o calc. I'm trying to set an Advanced Filter for "NOT EMPTY", how might I achieve that?
<Sanne> Vande8594: what I don't know to recommend is if you should use edgy, or play safe and use dapper (last one before edgy with long time support - more stable)
<iratik> we locked down the ports on our network .. at the moment only 20,21,25,80,81,143,443 are open
<Vande8594> Sanne ok good idea
<iratik> so we haven't had any more intrusions
<Toma-> iratik: are you running a LIDS?
<Sanne> Vande8594: maybe try edgy first, if it works, you'll have more recent software.
<Luis07> how can I enable nvidia's digital vibrance at system startup? I can only enable it by running "nvidia-settings"
<rylan> jvai, where would i look?
<n00b> anybody wanna help a noob out?
<dan__> sure nub what u need?
<frogzoo> n00b: we don't know if we can help
<n00b> what's the easiest way to tell what version I'm running (ie - 6.10 or 6.06)?
<Vande8594> Sanne : k ill just burn both, i got like 5 computers sitting here so i can try a version on each
<dan__> lol
<frogzoo> n00b: lsb_release -a
<taylo1> uname -a
<jvai> rylan, the package manager, just type in the driver's name just to see, synaptic may shock u with them
<Sanne> Vande8594: cool, good luck then, have fun :)
<Vande8594> Sanne :: thanks man i hope this all works
<Sanne> <-- grl, Vande8594 ...
<bart_>  /exec lsb_release -a
<n00b> ok, easiest way to tell if it's running the amd64 version as opposed to the 32-bit?  gcc -dumpmachine?
<rylan> jvai, i did a search for it, it does have an AC97 in there, but nothing in the packages
<jexdawg> has anyone ever installed music.rpm (small gnome applet for controlling music via a panel) and wants to help a lost, confused, and abandoned newbie out?
<Vande8594> Sanne thanks women*
<Vande8594> sry
<Sanne> Vande8594: hehe, you're welcome :)
<Vande8594> :)
<Rohinton> ?
<Rohinton> Hi - The builds from last night for Feisty on i386 - are they being rebuilt?
<wheels3572> wheels@wheels-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows mount: mount point /media/windows does not exist
<jvai> rylan.. lol.. i might lose u on this.. but a ?reboot? may be in order, to see if those drivers r in there properly
<Vande8594> now only if they had mirrors in the states...
<wheels3572> archangelpetro, wheels@wheels-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows mount: mount point /media/windows does not exist
<dan_> where is the new server button on xchat?
<rylan> jvai, so restart my computer?
<feno> hello
<Sanne> Vande8594: I bet there *are* mirrors in the us
<Toma-> dan_: Ctrl T
<iratik> intrusion detection system
<Vande8594> Sanne: well registered mirrors
<n00b> frogzoo: Thanks for the help.  I think it was you that said it first.
<iratik> Well Toma-: i'm one kid - i just turned 21
<n00b> Anybody else whgo helped: Thanks to you too.
<archangelpetro> wheels3572, mkdir /media/windows
<jvai> rylan bfore u do a reboot, see if u can archive the drivers, like "right clicking" then "auto archive"  i think it is
<iratik> i'm responsible for the entire IT systems of 2 companies - and honestly - i'm starting to loathe it
<amoxika> is this chat in the U.K ?
<wheels3572> ok
<Luis07> how can I enable nvidia's digital vibrance at system startup? I can only enable it by running "nvidia-settings"
<Sanne> Vande8594: ah... and I forgot, it's xubuntu, maybe different, because it's manily a community project (should have mentioned that).
<frogzoo> amoxika: international
<iratik> like i'm getting taken advantage of or something
<frogzoo> iratik: sup?
<amoxika> o k
<wheels3572> archangelpetro, I had followed a thing that I had made a Windows directory already
<rylan> jvai, what i downloaded has a whole arseload of files.
<Vande8594> Sanne :: ok thanks
<archangelpetro> well wheels3572 use that directory instead of /media/windows
<jvai> rylan wher r they located?
<Sanne> Vande8594: :)
<fgsfdsfgsfds> Question about installing Ubuntu on Parallels
<Toma-> iratik: theres an old saying.. K.I.S.S. It applys to everything really. Keep It Simple Stupid. try not to complicate things with extra "features" as youll endup leaving doors open. and backup EVERYTHING.
<iratik> i freakin -- wanna go home! .. i wanted to an hour and a half ago -- but instead ... i'm stuck here alone in an empty office
<rylan> jvai, in a folder on my desktop
<wheels3572> ok
<iratik> sigh.....
<iratik> Toma-: i got it fixed i think
<Vande8594> well i have decided if i get this working i am going to make a dedicated seeding computer
<Toma-> rad :>
<jvai> rylan, right click the folder
<frogzoo> iratik: sux to work in IT at the bottom of the food chain
<jvai> let me kno the options
<jvai> u see
<fgsfdsfgsfds> I'm trying to install ubuntu on Parallels Mac, and it wants to know how I want to partition the disk. which one do I pick to not lose all my OS X files?
<jexdawg> does anyone know of a deb package to install a music controlling applet in a panel for ubuntu? or, any way to control rhythmbox from a panel? like, any at all? please?
<iratik> thats the problem - i'm the whole food chain - i'm the top and the bottom
<Toma-> haha
<frogzoo> iratik: anyways -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<iratik> i get paid in the middle for doing things at both extremes
<Toma-> sounds like a dodgy company
<iratik> alright yeah.. it is offtopic - my bad tho
<kyle__> hi, My xorg.conf tells me I have an API mismatch. The nvidia kernel module thinks I have 8776 drivers while the drivers I have installed are the latest 9XXX series. Which kernels do I need to remove and which do I need to get? Thanks
<rylan> jvai, ill try a restart
<iratik> oh thank god
<entel> l
<Toma-> kyle__: youll find you didnt use the correct xorg lib location
<Crescendo> I'm having trouble connecting to an SSH server in Nautilus - but it works fine in the terminal.  Any suggestions?
<dan_> crescendo: use Nautilus
<dan_> crescendo: use Terminal*
<kyle__> Toma- What do you mean?
<bart_> Crescendo, have you installed sshfs ?
<Crescendo> dan_, yes it works fine in terminal
<linux_kid> Welcome, cellfish, to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Toma-> kyle__: well, did you use a deb to install the 9xxx drivers?
<Crescendo> bart_, it worked fine a couple days ago
<jvai> ok @ rylan.. the best, man
<jvai> come back in to let me know @ rylan
<kyle__> Toma- I downloaded them from alberto milones repository.
<bart_> Crescendo, might want to delete old certificates in ~/.ssh
<Toma-> kyle__: ahh ok
<Crescendo> Alright, will do
<katie> hi, i have a wireless card with the bcm43xx driver, things worked perfectly up until a couple days ago
<Toma-> kyle__: have you read his message boards?
<katie> then all of the sudden.. i can't associate
<kyle__> no
<katie> only thing i've done since is use update-manager
<linux_kid> katie, what have you done that may have killed your wireless
<Sanne> kyle__ (and Toma-): sorry for interrupting... before you do anything: I had this same error some days before, the kernel picked up the wrong nvidia driver during boot, I resolved it with a new reboot. No idea what this was, but worth a try maybe?
<gaten> im disableing some of my boot services. the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491 suggests changing the captial 'K' in all the unused services in /etc/rc0.d/  to a lowercase 'k'. would removing executable permission work just as well or no b/c they are symlinks or that the boot process is run as root (i think)
<katie> altho previously.. i was getting bad connections with the 2.6.17-10 kernel
<linux_kid> katie, what did you get for the update manager?
<katie> and had to revert back to 2.6.15
<katie> but now that doesn't even work
<linux_kid> katie, changing the kernel could kill the wireless
<katie> yeah.. i'm sure it could..
<linux_kid> lol
<katie> i switched back to the working
<Toma-> Sanne: kyle__ : yeh i did that. you can also "sudo rmmod nvidia"
<katie> or rather what i thought was working
<katie> but that fails
<Boxxertrumps> Is this stable? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install%2eexe
<kyle__> ok, I'll try thank
<jexdawg> i want to install this: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/gnome/music-applet but i'm not really sure what to download. there are like 6 billion options. thats a lot. haha. can anyone help me?
<kyle__> that
<linux_kid> katie, did you say bcm43xx, ndiswrapper or linuxant?
<katie> in /var/log/messages it says
<katie> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth2: link is not ready
<katie> bcm43xx
<katie> i'd never use that crap linuxant..
<katie> uggh
<katie> ndiswrapper was required when i first installed this laptop
<dan_> Katie: are u a girl?
<wheels3572> archangelpetro, ty that worked perfectly :)
<katie> well.. the laptop is my gfs :)
<linux_kid> katie, i use it and i have someone to ask for money back if it dosen't work :)
<katie> i'm just logged in her name
<katie> lol
<katie> i set it up for her last april
<Boxxertrumps> neat
<Sanne> dan_: an what if katie was?
<katie> it required ndiswrapper back then
<archangelpetro> wheels3572, np
<jvai> yo rylan.. what happens?
<katie> she does use it every day up until now :(
<blazemonger> i thought it wasn't reccomended to run a server on debian unstable but ubuntu is based on debian unstable right?
<rylan> jvai, well, i have... sound now, but its also got a really high pitched whine also
<katie> hasn't booted back into widows
<katie> since
<wheels3572> archangelpetro, now to go 1 step further.  I wanna make one folder on that drive accessible not the whole drive ?
<linux_kid> katie, what wireless card is it using?
<jexdawg> how do i find out if i am amd64, i386, or powerpc - what is my architecture?
<katie> it's a minipci
<jvai> whoot rylan.. asus issues..
<katie> broadcom 4306 is all it says
<dan_> anyone know a good prism2 card for use with ubuntu?
<linux_kid> jexdawg, whats your manufacturer and model number?
<archangelpetro> wheels3572, chmod -R xxx /mnt/win/foldername
<archangelpetro> wheels3572, man chmod
<jvai> rylan, the high pitch noises r from the speakrs?
<diego> hi everyone
<rylan> i've learned 2 important things about fixing computers. first, get a good bottle of wine, and second get your girlfriend out of the house.
<linux_kid> katie, 4306 is it
<Keitaru> How in ubuntu can I access shared folders on a  network which is windows [i am using ubuntu] 
<iratik> screw you guys - i'm going home
<jvai> rylan try fidling with the sound.. lke the "line in"
<linux_kid> rylan, good point
<rylan> jvai, sounds like mostly one side.
<Sanne> rylan: I find this slightly  offensive
<krups> i'm having issues playing some cds.  it's works for some, but not others.  ideas on how to troubleshoot?  i can rip them on a windows box - just don't like to.
<Sanne> rylan: and I don't mean the wine ;)
<jvai> lmao @ rylan.. cause we luv the girls, but not the distractions. lolo
<Boxxertrumps> Keitaru: if you can dual boot you could just use windows.
<wheels3572> hey archangelpetro may I PM you or does that not work?
<dan_> lol
<rylan> Sanne, sorry, my girlfriend is "traditional" asian, so something like a kitten the size of a 16 year old.
<linux_kid> krups, what kind of CD's?
<dasickis> hey i was wondering how do you remove a program you build from source?
<dan_> duel boot and use windows
<dan_> ROFL
<Keitaru> Boxxertrumps: How do I grab files from windows
<Keitaru> Yes I use dualboot
<dan_> Keitaru: you have to mount your windows partition
<archangelpetro> wheels3572, go ahead
<krups> linux_kid: audio cds.  this one is phillip glas - solo piano.  and i'd like to rip it to flac.
<rylan> jvai, well. i touched the "line" setting in alsa mixer and sound dissapeared /cry
<Boxxertrumps> Keitaru: just go onto windows and get the files you need
<Sanne> rylan: ok, lol, but please remember not to act like we (women) don't exist in this channels.
<linux_kid> krups, like did you buy it at a store, or from your friend?
<kyle__> cd
<Keitaru> boxxertrump: then
<jvai> u "touch" it & it bounced? @ rylan..
<dasickis> hey i was wondering how do you remove a program you build from source?
<Keitaru> dan_: how do i mount my windows partition
<krups> linux_kid bought it at a store - it's not a copy.
<Boxxertrumps> id love to marry a linux user
<dan_> Boxxertrumps: why go back to windows when u can use linux?
<Keitaru> I am trying to transfer my music/movies onto linux
<Sanne> Boxxertrumps: my husband did :)
<dan_> ill help u
<Boxxertrumps> dan_: so you can use the windows only functions
<rylan> Sanne, hardly. i know you exist, but wouldnt you be miffed if your boyfriend kept coming up to you for lovin every 10 min
<linux_kid> krups, im not sure, but you may have to use windows :(
<krups> linux_kid assuming some wierd drm shit.  bleh
<linux_kid> Sanne, good job being a female computer person
<Sanne> rylan: yeah, of course, I understand :)
<rylan> jvai, pretty much i was going to turn down the "line" imput and sound shut off.
<linux_kid> krups, good point, i agree
<Keitaru> dan_ id appreciate it :) thanks
<jvai> lmao... i thought i was alone in that @ rylan.. soo, othr guys go thru too!!! what a joy!
<guspad> hey!
<IdahoEv> my new ubuntu install is not detecting my video card (ATI Radeon 9800), and is running in safe 640x480 mode.   What should I do first to fix/debug this?
<wheels3572> archangelpetro, hmmm didnt' work your not on my buddy list or im not on yours I believe thats why tha tdont work lol
<guspad> my nautilus is pointing the trash to /var/run :S
<katie> so.. hmm
<linux_kid> !ATI | IdahoEv
<ubotu> IdahoEv: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rylan> so, does anyone have any idea why my "touching" the line setting in alsa mixer totally canceled out my sound?
<jvai> rylan try playing around with the sound.. see if u can get it  back, by toggling things
<Sanne> linux_kid: thanks, but wasn't much effort really, I'm drawn to that stuff (and sorry for offtopic...)
<IdahoEv> linux_kid: grazie
<katie> it's weird cuz this appears on every kernel in dmesg now ... ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth2: link is not ready
<guspad> does someone know where the config for the trash path is ?
<Boxxertrumps> already at 7%...
<archangelpetro> wheels3572, what are you on to logonto IRc?
* katie isn't a super expert in ubuntu really.. all my machines are gentoo
<Boxxertrumps> ubuntu EXE, here i come!
<linux_kid> Sanne, tell that to ALL of your gfs
<katie> but i knew ubuntu would be better for her
<lufis> guspad: dunno, but type trash:// in nautilus
<Boxxertrumps> ubuntu is the most popular starter linux
<rylan> nothin
<rylan> jvai, nothing helps
<Sanne> linux_kid: I'd love to have more females with whom to talk computer and linux. More males also, for that matter. But there's always the 'net ;)
<wheels3572> Yeah
<Crescendo> !mdns
<wheels3572> archangelpetro, yeah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linux_kid> katie, is she all for ubuntu? cause if you can help her more with gentoo, it may be better
<Boxxertrumps> i usually argue with my best friend about Win vs Lin
<katie> well linux distros aren't that different really
<linux_kid> Sanne, we're in a half-perfect world :)
<archangelpetro> wheels3572, ok to change the permissions on a directory you need to use the  chmod command..
<katie> all have the same basic software
<Sanne> linux_kid: yeah :)
<lufis> guspad: it's in a hidden dir in your home... ~/.Trash
<jvai> rylan u know what,, a reboot may solve it, & u may have to live with the high pitch sound?? it sounds crazy.. but...
<katie> plus i know that having some ubuntu specific knowledge would be useful
<jvai> rylan u r on dapper?
<archangelpetro> wheels3572, to change a directory + its contents... you do something like..  chmod -R 750 /the/name/of/dir
<katie> since lots of other people are hearing about ubuntu now
<guspad> lufis, but it's not pointing to there
<katie> aha.. called for food
<katie> brb
<lufis> guspad: what do you mean?
<Boxxertrumps> I vote that we all go down to our local computer stores and convince the IT staff to have linux preinstalled for free.
<wheels3572> archangelpetro, ok
<guspad> lufis, it's poiting to /var/run
<archangelpetro> (750 refers to 3 octal numbers denoting permissions of, USER/Group/others   which can be read in the man page for chmod)
<rylan> jvai, i downloaded the cd deal from the ubuntu website.
<lufis> guspad: weird. just a sec
<linux_kid> wow, for the past 10 minutes, I though I was in the offtopic channel :) lol
<guspad> lufis, i mean that u open the trash and u see the content of  /var/run
<jvai> rylan "cd deal"?
<rylan> jvai, looks like 6.10 edgy eft
<lufis> guspad: have you made a symlink or something?
<guspad> nop
<Boxxertrumps> i tried downloading kubuntu, and i think i got cd to work, but my BIOS threw a startup error at me
<jvai> ooooo! no wonder... rylan... living near the cliffs is kinda... brave.. u must be in cali
<rylan> jvai, and there is no living with the high pitched wail. i love my music
<linux_kid> Boxxertrumps, whats the error
<rylan> jvai, try across the ocean, im in shanghai
<kungfugoat> I need replacements for mediamonkey and microsoft money
<lufis> Weird question, but: would I be completely insane to dist-upgrade to Feisty?
<plex0r> Hi i have a problem i installed xgl and compiz but when i run thefuture in terminal i get this error plex0r@plex0r-laptop:~$ thefuture
<plex0r> /usr/bin/thefuture: line 2: gnome-window-decorator: command not found
<linux_kid> kungfugoat, wine them
<jvai> god..... rylan.. dapper , maan, for peac of mind.. u r a braver soul than myself
<rylan> jvai, try ignorant of the differances. anychance i can downgrade?
<linux_kid> javi, Edgy isnt that bad for desktops
<kungfugoat> linux_kid: thanks
<plex0r> plex0r@plex0r-laptop:~$ thefuture
<plex0r> /usr/bin/thefuture: line 2: gnome-window-decorator: command not found
<jvai> rylan, i dunno, try a live cd of dapper, play around with it... it may be the solution
<jvai> dapper is supported till '08
<linux_kid> Is there a file like xorg.conf for sound cards?
<guspad> lufis, yes
<linux_kid> kungfugoat, your welcome
<rylan> jvai, hmmm. problem is i backed up all my stuff on this now, and i have all of one CD-R left
<plex0r> does anyone know this error for compiz and xgl
<linux_kid> rylan, ill send you some...
<plex0r> plex0r@plex0r-laptop:~$ thefuture
<plex0r> /usr/bin/thefuture: line 2: gnome-window-decorator: command not found
<rylan> linux_kid, im in shanghai, the cost to send it would be about 800% the price of them here
<linux_kid> plex0r, its an invalid command
<IdahoEv> linux_kid:  thanks again, install of fglrx as per the instructions you linked worked perfectly.
<lufis> guspad: i tried it a couple of weeks ago. everything went ok until apt started spewing errors about the metacity package
<jvai> dapper - 6.06 .... rylan.. no extra storage.. even an extra box lying round to tranfer?
<rylan> jvai, nah, nothing
<linux_kid> IdahoEv, You are Very Welcome
<plex0r> but i followed the ubuntuguide and it tells me to run that command?
<jvai> ooooooo.....
<guspad> lufis, gnome is still in beta
<linux_kid> rylan: lol
<lufis> guspad: yeah, but i don't mind a crash here and there
<rylan> jvai, so no way to clean up the sound then?
<guspad> lufis, ah, ok, then go ahead
<guspad> :P
<plex0r> ?
<jvai> wish i could mail u 1 o mine @ rylan but.. the loooong distance mail would bankrupt me
<lufis> guspad: well... the question is if i'll be ABLE to go ahead without borking my system :P
<jvai> there's always a wayt @ rylan to clean up the sound.. but right now, it's beyond me
<rylan> jvai, im going to restart, get rid of alsa mixer and try the stock one,
<jvai> ok @ rylan
<rylan> jvai, then, fiddle with things more.
<aridese> how do i mount a *.bin file?
<bruenig> you don't mount a .bin file
<aridese> bruenig, it's a CD-ROM image
<rpc> does anyone know why mysql doesn't like my tunneled connection? can it see the difference between real localhost connect and tunneled one?
<bruenig> really?
<bruenig> oh that
<bruenig> the bin and cue
<bruenig> you can play that I believe in vlc
<aridese> bruenig, it's a data file.
<riotkittie> argh
<aridese> disc
* bruenig goes to learn more about bin cue, only knows it in its movie pirating role
<Frogzoo> aridese: mdf2iso is probly what you want
<Frogzoo> rpc: only the authentication is different
* [Ayanami]  forgets if you can mount .bin files in a loopback natively, but mdf2iso would be useful to turn it into an iso that you can simply mount.
<mackinac> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<aridese> ah.
<Frogzoo> [Ayanami] : cdemu to mount bin/cue files
<aridese> cdemu? ightt, thanks
<[Ayanami] > Oooh, thanks. :)
<Frogzoo> aridese: but you have to compile, so mdf2iso is quickest
<Boxxertrumps> ubuntu exe:21%
<aridese> why is it still so archaic to mount images though... no daemontools or similar ;( ?
<aridese> Frogzoo: i don't mind compiling, mdf2iso bangs a bit too many bits on the hard drive :/
<Frogzoo> aridese: all it needs is for someone to tweak nautilus - there's already a script - you just right click & mount
<aridese> oh really?
<aridese> ill look around for that, thanks
<plex0r> i need help... i followed all this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28Nvidia.29
<plex0r> and i get an error
<Frogzoo> plex0r: -> #ubuntu-effects
<quaal> where does it say in the pfsense cd image what version it is
<Owner> Hey, I am running the live cd for ubuntu on my laptop. is it possible to configure to connect to the internet without having installed linux?
<aridese> Frogzoo, i have compiled cdemu, i understand it's a kernel module, do i need to do anything special for it to be loaded automatically on every boot?
<jvai> rylan. i'm sorry i dont kno what to do , to help ya
<null__> hello \
<Frogzoo> Owner: is this a trick question?
<Owner> no, it isnt.
<null__> any one having coreduo with intel ipw3945 wireless module ?
<null__> there is a kernel cpu bug
<rylan> jvai, well, i have the distortion tracked down to my left speaker, im pretty sure the audio is getting muddled from my line in and possibly other data too.
<Owner> Is this a stupid question? Sorr.
<Frogzoo> aridese: read the install docs
<Borat> hey, does anyone know how i can find out what kernel im running?
<Frogzoo> Owner: cds tend to be read only
<jvai> ok
<rylan> jvai, but i think i will just mute my left speaker for now untill i get it working
<HymnToLife> Borat, uname -r
<null__> Borat, uname -a
<jvai> rylan r those audio files on the desktop still?
<Owner> Okay, does that mean I would have to install linux entirely to make it mesh with my wireless card?
<rylan> jvai, yes,
<Boxxertrumps> you know what pisses me off? leetspeak.
<Boxxertrumps> you have 10 fingers, USE THEM DAMMIT!
<Frogzoo> Boxxertrumps: dl dUd
<rylan> is there anyway to just reboot my sound, or do i have to keep rebooting my computer.
<GaiaX11> Hi I am trying to do a credit card payment, but it is secured by verisign and it has not accepted my payment. Does Verisign avoid linux at all?
<aridese> Boxxertrumps, j00 r a n00b, 57f|_|
<jvai> there should be a way @ rylan, i'm googling for ya now
<Frogzoo> Owner: unless you want to reconfigure every boot
<linux_kid1> How do i do a ghost on NickServ to log out another identity?
<Owner> But is it possible to do it this time?
<Frogzoo> Owner: depends - wireless can be fussy
<rylan> sound is fuzzy too,
<iKitchu> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an iMac G3, I get a black screen when I boot from the CD (edgy)... I can still access the alt+ctrl+F1toF6
<rylan> well more like screaching
<Owner> Frogzoo: Assuming I have the livedisk, how would I do it?
<Frogzoo> !wifi | Owner
<ubotu> Owner: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Owner> ubotu: Thanks.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MECU> well, I failed to install ubuntu because it doesn't support my ATI video card (at least, I think that's the reason)
<MECU> "recovery" mode was crap
<Madpilot> MECU, what model of ATI card?
<MECU> 9800pro
<Chadarius> MECU: that shouldn't be a problem with ATI card
<Chadarius> MECU: Does X fail to load or something?
<jvai> rylan, u in here still? look @ what i found - http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/01/02/sound-problem-fix-for-edgy/
<timthelion> is it possible to prevent a window manager(ie metacity) from starting when gnome starts?
<Madpilot> MECU, that should work, my 9600XT works nicely
<cmor> hi all
<MECU> X? the load screen comes up fine, looks good, then black screen
<rylan> jvai, thanks
<pavs> where is the .htaccess file located?
<Chadarius> MECU: are you using default ATI driver or the binary driver
<MECU> I'm using whatever one gets installed when you install
<linux_kid> Some DVD's play in Totem, some Don't.  How do i make sure I have ALL the plug-ins?
<cmor> i just noticed this os on ebay :P so i dug deeper and found the official site, and was wondering about a few things.
<rylan> jvai, im trying it.
<jvai> ok @ rylan
<josh__> hello everyone!
<Pelo> cmor,  yeah, don't buy it on ebay, just steal it from the free download site
<cmor> can you play world of warcraft on this os?
<cmor> downloading it now :P
<Chadarius> cmor: Yeah! You can
<rylan> cmor, its doubtful
<W0nderl00t> Hello everyone! quick question: if im running vmware over ubuntu, where is the folder where i could put files that my VM can see? i tried .vmware but doesnt do the trick...
<jvai> rylan i got that link from this 1 - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_MIDI_sound_server_.28Timidity.2B.2B.29
<cmor> chad you say yes and rylan says no :(
<josh__> Can anyone help me with getting mp3 playback? I have sounds (they play when I log in) but my system will not play CD's or mp3s
<Chadarius> cmor: Give me a second I'll post a link on WOW for you. I play WOW GuildWars and City of Heroes in Linux using Cedega
<cmor> nice
<rylan> cmor, well i have only been using for a few days, seems unlikely
<cmor> merci
<rylan> thats fnucking awesome
<rylan> remind me again why people use windows?
<Chadarius> cmor: I don't think you really need to use Cedega anymore though I think WINE will probably do it now
<cmor> i would love to tell mircosoft to go pound sound :P
<Pelo> !mp3 | josh__
<ubotu> josh__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<josh__> !mp3
<rylan> cmor, well right now linux is pounding my sound
<Chadarius> cmor: the only thing I have it around for us Battlefield 2142
<linux_kid> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<blazemonger> is the ubuntu alternative install cd have a more stable ubuntu on it?
<linux_kid> blazemonger, no
<Chadarius> cmor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615
<blazemonger> i was told earlier today it was
<HymnToLife> blazemonger, no, it's the very same
<Pelo> blazemonger,  it's a CLI installation interface, ie not a live cd
<W0nderl00t> ...um can someone tell me which folder i put stuff in so my vmx machine can see it? im using vmware player and not server, if that helps.
<blazemonger> everytime ive tried ubuntu it's been extremely slow even on a p4 1.4 ghz with 768 megabytes of memory
<blazemonger> then again i dont have a 3d card
<cmor> thanks chad ill go do some reading :P
<Pelo> W0nderl00t, ,  try in #vmware
<blazemonger> i want faster 2d graphics
<blazemonger> like debian/slack offered
<Chadarius> cmor: You probably don't have to compile WINE yourself... this is an older howto. Just install the latest WINE using Synaptec
<W0nderl00t> Pelo: I'll try that
<neko_> while date +%h -lt 12; do sleep 3600; done; execute command here ##How can I use while with date lke this? This doesn't work.
<vlt> Hello, I just installed the package "linux-source-2.6", now there's a bz2 file in /usr/src. Is this normal? Why wasn't it unzipped by the install process? Or where is it now?
<Pelo> blazemonger,  you might want to try xubuntu , it is somewhat lighter
<blazemonger> would building a new kernel speed up ubuntu?
<linuxfanstar> hi
<atomiku> what good torrent cilent can you recommend?
<neko_> Oops, wrong channel. Meant at #bash.
<Pelo> atomiku,  utorrent running on wine
<blazemonger> how do i repair bugs in ubuntu?
<linuxfanstar> so composite by default is definetly not going to be in 7.04 now that it is defered?
<atomiku> Pelo: was thinkin about that
<Chadarius> atomiku: I use azureus most of the time
<Pelo> atomiku,  but keep an eye out for deluge-torrent , it looks promissing
<atomiku> yeah okay ill do that
<HymnToLife> blazemonger, if done correctly, yes
<atomiku> thanks guys
<cmor> i have installed different version of linux in the past some i got as far as getting them online.. and then messed something up in the boot loader or something to that affect and went back to winblows.. ive always wanted to run linux tho. its about time i learn :P
<HymnToLife> and to really speed it up, rebuild -everything- :p
<chrisjw_> brb
<Chadarius> cmor: Cool man... take the plunge the water is great!
<blazemonger> cmeme:i want to use Ubuntu but it's not stable on my computer
<cmor> :)
<blazemonger> but OTHER distros like Debian work though
<blazemonger> why would ubuntu which is based on Debian be *SLOW*?
<blazemonger> it'[s slower than XP
<Chadarius> blazemonger: That seems funky to me cause Ubuntu is based on Debian...
<blazemonger> it IS fishy to me chable
<vlt> and are the files in linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2 the very same that produced my running kernel 2.6.15-28-k7?
<blazemonger> even debian SID is faster than Ubuntu on my system
<rylan> jvai, those sites are a bit too technical for me
<blazemonger> maybe there's alot of background processes in ubuntu that dont run by default on debian
<jvai> ooooo
<HymnToLife> blazemonger, Ubuntu is not designed to be fast
<Chadarius> blazemonger: Is the graphics that are slow? Drive speed? what?
<HymnToLife> if you don't like that, don't use Ubuntu
<chrisjw_> grr brb
<blazemonger> and alot of times the gnome pannels FREEZE
<Pelo> HymnToLife,  out of curiosity, what is designed to be fast ?
<blazemonger> and there's alot of applications that just refuse to run
<cmor> are there programs available that allow you to talk to your freinds on lets say Cough crappy ol msn Cough while you are on linux? and  the will be my last newb question today. ill just sit back and watch :P
<HymnToLife> Pelo, Debian, FreeBSD, Slack, Gentoo...
<blazemonger> like for example:billard-gl it works PERFECT in Debian but it freezes ubuntu to where i have to reboot
<Chadarius> HymnToLife: I don't find Ubuntu especially slow in comparison to other desktop distros. True if you want a really tight and fast Linux install Gentoo might be the way to go. If you want to really hack the kernel up nicely :)
<Pelo> HymnToLife,  tnaks
<blazemonger> i'm having nightmares in ubuntu
<Pelo> cmor,  gaim
<kungfugoat> well, everything works on my laptop
<kungfugoat> linux has come a long way
<jvai> rylan.. those commands r "copy & paste" variety.. it's easy, i didnt start using a pc till 2004, dont overwelmed @ it..
<iKitchu> how do I change the refresh rate in text-only mode?
<jvai> lol
<blazemonger> kungfugoat:what kind of laptop do you have that way i can go out and buy the same hardwar
<cmor> gaim ahh nice ..  i think i am fim with that too.. nice
<Chadarius> blazemonger: What kind of hardware you running it on?
<kungfugoat> blazemonger: I have a fujitsu lifebook n3530
<blazemonger> a Pentium 4 1.4ghz with 768 megabytes of SDRAM
<blazemonger> and a ATi RAGE 128 video card with 128 megabytes of memory
<rylan> the one you sent is just for MIDI, and the other websites dont apply
<blazemonger> (at least my friend says it has 128 megabytes of video
<blazemonger> maybe i should buy a new computer
<Pelo> later
<kungfugoat> it's got centrino duo, Intel wi-fi and ati radeon x1400
<rylan> jvai, the one you sent is just for MIDI, and the other websites dont apply
<Chadarius> blazemonger: Rage? hrm
<jvai> oooo sorry @ rylan
<blazemonger> and there are no rage drivers supported by ATI
<rylan> jvai, no prob. the forum post looks promising
<blazemonger> do i need a advanced graphics card to even USE ubuntu?
<Chadarius> blazemonger: Yeah that is a super old card too
<blazemonger> i know it's old but it works PERFECT in Debian but flaws like crazy in Ubuntu
<SportChick> /sb end
<blazemonger> which i don't understand WHY it would..
<Chadarius> blazemonger: no I use it on some really old stuff. The native ATI stuff usually works pretty well
<HymnToLife> different drives, maybe ?
<HymnToLife> drivers*
<blazemonger> and not only that Ubuntu has alot of things missing like the configuration editor
<blazemonger> the system tools menu the debian menu
<HymnToLife> blazemonger, why do you use it then ?
<blazemonger> i apologize if i seem annoying
<blazemonger> I want to use Ubuntu
<rylan> jvai, no dice on that one either, thats for 2 sound cards'
<blazemonger> hybrid:i've been trying to fix the bugs
<rylan> variant, i could really use your help
<blazemonger> so it can run faster
<atomiku> Is there anything better than wine?
<HymnToLife> that sounds a bit masochistic :p
<atomiku> im having a few issues with some programs
<blazemonger> i want Ubuntu to actually work
<kungfugoat> atomiku: vmware
<HymnToLife> I also think Debian is beter than Ubuntu, thus I use debian
<jvai> ok @ rylan.. the wif iconnect is slow mollasses in tryst... too many ppl in here.. w/ windows laptops.. lol
<blazemonger> which programs Atomiku?
<atomiku> nah
<atomiku> something that actually makes the program run like any other
<atomiku> not in some virtual desktop
<blazemonger> theres ALOT of things that work even in SID that won't even run in ubuntu
<blazemonger> but i like ubuntu's interface alot better
<kungfugoat> the free vmware server isn't half bad
<kungfugoat> I've got it running on my server
<kungfugoat> on debian
<rylan> jvai, no prob. gunna restart again, mute my right channel audio that should give me decent sound, from my left.
<jvai> rylan try this also... - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<blazemonger> hell even the vice emulator won't even run
<jvai> ok @ rylan
<rylan> jvai, i always liked a good puzzle
<Owner> i understand nobody's a wireless expert, but i cant get ubutntu live disk to connect to my network
<blazemonger> i just want to know how Ubunto totally messed up debian
<rylan> jvai,  but i like listening to music while doing it.
<jvai> lol.. that's what linux is for.. to make us live longer.. it cures alsheimer's
<cmor> hey i resemble that remark
<blazemonger> well linux does create jobs lol
<Owner> does anybody have any ideas as to why i cant get it to connect, or could somebody walk me through it?
<blazemonger> i read on ubuntu's site that Ubuntu is STABLE
<jvai> linux is fundamental.. like reading is fundamental
<blazemonger> even though hardly anygthing works in Ubuntu i still like Ubuntu
<cellfish> hey guys, i'd like to know how i can delete an ntfs partition in ubuntu and switch it to a linux-ready filesystem?
<jvai> i dont know how t ouse a pc
<blazemonger> Ubuntu works as long as you don't run any programs
<Chadarius> cellfish: use gparted
<rylan> jvai, last one looks like it should work.
<kungfugoat> I think linux can be big for thin client setups
<cellfish> chadarius: alright, i guess i should run it as an administrator because that's what i tried .. how do i run gparted as an administrator?
<jvai> ok @ rylan... google is a wonder.. it should never go away
<cellfish> nevermind
<kungfugoat> it sucks that my company gives me a core duo machine with 2 gigs of ram and then lock it down so I can only check e-mail
<Chadarius> cellfish: sudo gparted :)
<cellfish> actually
<cellfish> i did sudo gparted but gparted still doesn't give me the option to delete the partition
<blazemonger> can anyone explain WHY ubuntu would be SLOW on a fast system?
<BigMac> is there a way to turn of my touchpad on my laptop because it is interfering
<Pelo> cellfish,  unmount it first
<Chadarius> cellfish: You need to make sure that the partition is umounted first
<Dante123> hi all......did a fresh install of ubuntu......updated.......ran autom@tix....and then cant login on reboot.....any ideas?  Is this what they mean when they say autom@tix "broke" my system?
<cellfish> aaaa
<cellfish> i thought that meant to unmount
<cellfish> oh nevermind
<Pelo> BigMac,  it's probably something you need to edit in xorg.conf
<cellfish> geez i'm mixed
<cellfish> but i mean well
<Chadarius> blazemonger: Blaze can you do an lspci and tell me what it says about your graphics card?
<Chankster> i keep getting this error "bash: ./sb: cannot execute binary file" on one ubuntu system but it works fine on a different system.  Any ideas?
<riotkittie> Dante123: duuuuude. what possessed you to install automatix?
<blazemonger> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS
<Dante123> put it on another machine....and it added the bells and whistles I was lacking....and typing to you from that machine right now......thought it would work on the kids ubuntu machine....they want java, flash, and the codec stuff too.
<BigMac> Another thing, I tried creating a custom laucher with opera so I could use a different icon, but if I click this icon it just loads the old opera o, but any other icon will switch
<Dante123> so would you say that autom@tix..."broke" my install?
<blazemonger> i've spent more time in ubuntu trying to get things working than actually USING my system for things i SHOULD be able to do like producing music and mastering audio
<FirstStrike> haha..automatix
<mutestreamer> does anyone know where the hotplug stuff went to on feisty?  I'm trying to get my bcm203x bluetooth dongle to work and I can't sort out where the firmware goes.
<Dante123> FirstStrike....are you saying automatix is to blame?
* Pelo has never has a problem with automatix and neither have many others, which doesn'T mean there arent some but just means not to jump to conclusions
<FirstStrike> i believe we even have a disclaimer for it
<FirstStrike> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jvai> wb rylan
<rylan> jvai, haha lowtec fix, unplugged right speaker
<blazemonger> so why would debian sid be more useable than Ubuntu?
<blazemonger> why is Ubuntu even released if hardly any of the packages run
<Chankster> i keep getting this error "bash: ./sb: cannot execute binary file" on one ubuntu system but it works fine on a different system.  Any ideas?
<Dante123> is there anyway to "fix" the inability to login?
<blazemonger> like even simple stuff
<jvai> & u got full sound? @ rylan
<Dante123> blazemonger what type of pc, ram, etc, are you running?
<rylan> jvai, no not really. but atleast i can listen to sound while i figure it out
<Chadarius> blazemonger: Have you tried the "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to see if that fixes your ATI driver?
<jvai> ooo k
<dsquare> i downloaded a "linux demo" and i dont have any idea how to run it.. there are some .py files, some .so.3 files.. one with no extension
<dsquare> how do u make it go lol
<dsquare> i
<riotkittie> Dante123: youre, imo, best off doing a total reinstall. who knows what else it's hosed.  but uhm, why cant you log in? invalid pass? no such user?
<FirstStrike> blazemonger: There's many, many, many people that run Ubuntu without any hitches including the various packages in the repositories.
<blazemonger> yes i have Chadarius
<Pelo> Dante123,  the real reason that automatix is not supported here is that Canonical purposefully did not include the restricted propriatary stuff for philosophical reasons,  automatix is a seperate project and is not supported in this channel,  you can try installing the propriatary codecs and stuff using this proceedure
<Chadarius> blazemonger: I really want to help you blaze but you are seriously just complaining... How about some productive stuff please?
<blazemonger> FirstStrike: well why isn't it working for me?
<Pelo> !restricted | Dante123
<ubotu> Dante123: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dante123> incorrect username and password......but the other users and even root dont work either....
<blazemonger> i'm not complaining..i'm just trying to get a few things working and trying to keep ubuntu from freezing
<blazemonger> Chadarius:would compiling a new kernel fix things?
<Chadarius> blazemonger: Other people have very similar cards working with Ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615
<jvai> ok all ty uall for help.... i gotta get home
<FirstStrike> blazemonger: There's a lot of things that can go wrong..generally, it's something simple as well.
<Dante123> its not me that needs to use freeformats.....its the bastard making the website that I like and want to watch who need to be converted
<Chadarius> blazemonger: No ATI driver is built in already.
<FirstStrike> blazemonger: and i highly doubt compiling a new kernel will do anything except waste your time
<blazemonger> Chadarius:well all i know it's not working at all for me
<riotkittie> Dante123: try booting into recovery mode and creating an account from there... then reboot in normal mode and see if that account works
<FirstStrike> blazemonger: ATI has terrible linux drivers, and that's not Ubuntu or any other Linux distro's fault.
<blazemonger> Chadarius:I have a ATI card that's no longer supported by ATI and i'm not a "modern" gamer i only like old games
<Pelo> anyone here just gdesklets ? I have a minor issue : when I come back to my comp in the morning python uses all the available %cpu and my desklets are all white fiels on my desktop , is it just me ?
<blazemonger> well things ran fine when i had Debian sid running
<Pelo> anyone USE gdesklet
<blazemonger> i thoughtt hat because ubuntu was based on debian that it would be just blazing fast like debian is
<Chadarius> blazemonger: Doesn't matter if its not supported by ATI, it should be working fine in Linux with the open source driver
<FirstStrike> It's "blazing fast" on my PC. Much quicker than XP.
<Dante123> okay...will try that......this is actually the problem that happened before which is why I did a fresh install of ubuntu......unless I am getting low on HD space and that has something to do with it....which is a possibility......has anyone heard of lack of hd space causing difficulties logging in???
<blazemonger> Chadarius: *SHOULD* that is
<blazemonger> but the thing is..it's not
<trollboy> blazemonger: debian was faster for me honestly
<trollboy> I had to upgrade my ram to get ubuntu to run on this box
<trollboy> mind you, there was only 128mb
<trollboy> and now there's a gig
<trollboy> but still
<blazemonger> trollboy:why is ubuntu much slower? shouldn't 768 megabytes be enough memory?
<riotkittie> Dante123: i dont see why it would - ive nearly depleted my diskspace and have no problem at all. as a matter of fact, the other day, i was down to < 30mb
<blazemonger> you mean you have a gigabyte of memory and ubuntu STILL runs slow?
<kungfugoat> that's crazy
<trollboy> blazemonger: I only HAD 128mb
<Dante123> anyone here run puppy linux before?
<trollboy> Now I have a gig
<blazemonger> man..the ubuntu developers are messed up
<kungfugoat> I have a gigabyte of memory and ubuntu flies
<riotkittie> hm. im running on 256MB RAM and have no issues
<trollboy> and obviously, since I'm talking to you, it runs just fine
<blazemonger> i'm prob just gonna go back to Debian or Gentoo or something
<Pelo> blazemonger,  768 is enough, you might want to review what you are running , service and program wise
<Trixsey> Is there any way to forcefully try to access a computer on the network from Ubuntu? In windows I can always do "\\Computer" in the address-bar, any equal alternative here?
<blazemonger> the default stuff that's in ubuntu
<FirstStrike> If you don't have the graphics drivers working properly, then it will run slow
<blazemonger> likie right now my gnome pannels are frozen
<Dante123> I find it runs damn fast especially on new hardware.....
<riotkittie> dont blame the developers for the fact that there's a problem with your pc. :P
<FirstStrike> It's never the users fault
<Pelo> blazemonger,  is this your first install ? might want to try it again
<blazemonger> well it's not my hardware because it works PERFECT in Debian
<Chadarius> blazemonger: Dude seriously if you want help cool it
<FirstStrike> It's always the developers
<FirstStrike> blazemonger: Ubuntu isn't Debian
<blazemonger> this is the 10th time ive installed it
<blazemonger> Chadarius: ok.
<blazemonger> i know but it's based on Debian supposedly
<riotkittie> the tenth?  and its been so awful the previous NINE times that youve continued to come back?
<Music_Shuffle> Rofl
<riotkittie> call me crazy, but ... :)
<FirstStrike> Based on Debian yes..but it's come so far since then that it's not really remotely similar to Debian anymore
<blazemonger> i keep thinking that a reinstallation will fix it
<kungfugoat> I use windows all day at work
<kungfugoat> I don't want to use it at home
<Trixsey> Is there any way to forcefully try to access a computer on the network from Ubuntu? In windows I can always do "\\Computer" in the address-bar, any equal alternative here?
<blazemonger> It's buggier than Debian
<Frogzoo> FirstStrike: debian has also moved with the times
<kasper> direct rendering: No <<<<<<<<<<<<< how to solve these???
<riotkittie> blazemonger: which release are you running  ?  edgy?
<FirstStrike> Albeit slower..they've pushed back their next release again
<blazemonger> debian sid is much more stable
<Pelo> Trixsey,  I think you need to install samba to access windows machines on a network
<blazemonger> yes..edgy..because in dapper it didn't work well either
<shirish> hi all :)
<blazemonger> and i reccomended Ubuntu to friend of mine that's a newbie to linux i told him it was more stable and faster than XP
* Pelo looks at shirish  suspiciously
<nikin> hy. i am installing xubuntu 6.10 on a Pentium2 with a RivaTNT2 card... i tryed to install the legacy drivers, and all went fine.. the Nvidia logo shows up, but if i try to run glxinfo i get a lot of this: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<shirish> thnx Pelo :P
<kasper> direct rendering: No <<<<<<<<<<<<< how to solve these???
<blazemonger> i get that too niikin
<cellfish> hey guys i need some help
<Pelo> blazemonger,  that is my experience,  it might just be your machine that is not ubuntu friendly
<Chadarius> nikin: I'm not sure that Riva cards support that
<cellfish> i just converted an ntfs partition to ext3, i would want it to show up in my places at bootup and be available to all users
<cellfish> what do i do
<blazemonger> pelo:i thought linux was linux
<riotkittie> blazemonger: no clue what to tell you. i've got a p III 750mhz with 256mb ram and i have no problems with ubuntu's performance at all.
<Kiongku> kasper, put the graphics card proprietary drivers
<Pelo> kasper, try searching for your error message in the forum
<shirish> ok guys I'm having probs. as to how to setup a network printer
<blazemonger> you have NO problem with ubuntu performance!?
<kasper> i am using ati
<nikin> Chadarius: AFAIK TNT2 supports GL ...
<oggy__> does anyone know if rain in beryl can be put into html?
<riotkittie> blazemonger: no. :>
<blazemonger> maybe ubuntu hates americans :(
<FirstStrike> i'm an american
<blazemonger> or hates Germans
<FirstStrike> i run it just dandy on 2 desktops and 1 laptop
<Pelo> blazemonger,  I have no problems and it does work faster then my xp on the same computer,  but I don'T realy ask much of it , I am just a basic home user
<Kiongku> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blazemonger> how do did you get it runnning fast pelo?
<Dante123> nikin.....ever tried puppy linux.....good distro for older hardware like that
<blazemonger> was it running fast out of the box?
<Chadarius> nikin: ah sorry I was read aglx and you just said glx
<riotkittie> blazemonger: yea.
<Pelo> blazemonger,  just a basic install,  I didn't mess with anything hardware side
<blazemonger> riot:and you promise you didn't make any modifications?
<Chadarius> nikin: you check that the nvidia driver loaded properly?
<nikin> Dante: yep i tried that... but i have no problems with kubuntu just this ASUS TNT2 .... nothing else... i have 256MB RAM in this PC it runs fine
<FirstStrike> Ubuntu has always run nice and speedy for me out of the box as well. I installed ubuntu, installed my graphics drivers and that's it.
<FirstStrike> Easy as pie
<riotkittie> blazemonger: no, i didnt tweak anything.
<nikin> Chadarius: how to do that?
<shirish> Ist's this post which I've posted on ubuntuforums also http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361845 can somebody help?
<blazemonger> FirstStrike:i have a ancient graphics card though that's not supported by anything
<rylan> Hey all, i need some help figuring out some sound issues
<Pelo> blazemonger,  what does the system monitor tell you ?
<FirstStrike> I've installed it on a P4 with a Geforce 5600, AMD with a Geforce 6800 and Intel core duo with an ATI Mobility graphics card
<FirstStrike> And no hitches
<blazemonger> system monitor?
<FirstStrike> Dell Ultrasharp
<Chadarius> nikin: open terminal and type lsmod |grep
<riotkittie> in gnome ... probably on system > admin menu
<blazemonger> i dont see the system monitor in any of the menus
<Pelo> blazemonger,  menu > system > admin > system monitor
<shirish> guys can somebody help me, plz. :(
<FirstStrike> Buy a newer graphics card..you can get a Geforce 5xxx series for like $40 these days
<Pelo> blazemonger,  what every it is in english that tells you the memory cup usage
<nikin> Chadarius: yep it is loaded...
<Pelo> shirish,  we won'T help you if you don't tell us what is wrong
<blazemonger> when i boot into ubuntu it freezes because i selected the molecule screensaver
<blazemonger> another problem i didnt have
<shirish> I want to install a network printer LaserJet 2600n on ubuntu & don't know how to set it up
<nikin> extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<rylan> Hey all, i need some help figuring out some sound issues. i get a screeching noise from my right audio channel. i think it has something to do with my soundcard as when i try to mute/turn down any line in or mic stuff the sound cuts out.
<nikin> sry
<Chadarius> blazemonger: screensaver keeps it from booting properly? your screensaver loads immediately?
<blazemonger> yah
<eckmaster> i have a question concerning the linux-headers
<Pelo> shirish,  you might find something for that here http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<blazemonger> i was going through screensavers and it froze my system
<blazemonger> i dont know what's going wrong with this
<blazemonger> maybe i should try fiesty
<Lucifel> Which options do I need to add to my fstab entry to make a disk mountable and writable by other users?
* Pelo is off, g'night folks 
<Music_Shuffle> Night Pelo
<blazemonger> and my mouse cursor turns bladck too
<Chadarius> blazemonger: OK well that is because there is something wrong with your video driver... until that is fixed I think you should expect those problems eh?
<blazemonger> i have the video driver that came with Ubuntu
<rylan> Hey all, i need some help figuring out some sound issues. i get a screeching noise from my right audio channel. i think it has something to do with my soundcard as when i try to mute/turn down any line in or mic stuff the sound cuts out untill i reboot. PLEASE HELP.
<blazemonger> and the video drivers are the same on ubuntu as it is on debian sid
<riotkittie> k, while i'm here, i need input - my laptop has an 11.2GB internal drive (i am multibooting Win2k, Dapper, and Zenwalk, and have the obligatory /swap, along with a FAT32 dumping ground... and space is tight). I had a 400GB external delivered today, but my laptop is ancient and does not support booting from USB.
<shirish> looking up the thread now Pelo :)
<blazemonger> another thing is i can't acces the function in my bios where i can disable acpi
<riotkittie> Can I put a /boot partition on the internal, and have a point it at an install on the external?
<Chadarius> blazemonger: Your xorg.conf file might have something messed up with it pehaps? Did you change anything? You have any 3d stuff installed like Beryl or anything?
<cellfish> nevermind i figured out fstab
<cellfish> lol
<cellfish> i love this
<eckmaster> when I use kubuntu x86 should I use the linux-headers for the i386 architecture instead of the generic
<blazemonger> nope i don't have beryl installed
<Chadarius> blazemonger: have you thought of comaring xorg.conf files with Debian install?
<blazemonger> i just want the packages to work..even simple things like gnome-art freeze
<blazemonger> i dont know what it could be
<blazemonger> they're both the same
<rylan> Hey all, i need some help figuring out some sound issues. i get a screeching noise from my right audio channel. i think it has something to do with my soundcard as when i try to mute/turn down any line in or mic stuff the sound cuts out untill i reboot. PLEASE HELP.
<Chadarius> blazemonger: All your freezes are probably all related to your driver issue
<blazemonger> rylan:try Debian
<blazemonger> Chadarius:well there's no other video driver for my card
<eckmaster> can someboy HELP ME???
<rylan> blazemonger, i would rather fix the problem than start all over
<blazemonger> and when i installed kubuntu-desktop it gave me defoma font warnings like fonts that were missing
<blazemonger> it's like ubuntu has gone downhill
<Chadarius> blazemonger: Have a nice day blaze. I'm done helping you for today. Come back when you are willing to try to be civil and not degrade the chat :)
<Madpilot> eckmaster, which kernel you use will depend on which CPU you have - AMD or Intel? Generic works OK with everything, though
<rylan> Chadarius, could you help me figure out my sound issues?
<riotkittie> errr. any chance you installed from a disc that was, at best, FUBAR?  did you check it? test the md5?
<blazemonger> i'm not trying to degrade things..i'm just frustrated that ive spent more time dealing with broken stuff than using my system..ive thought about going back to windows
<blazemonger> where things actually work
<Chadarius> blazemonger: Take your own advice and use Debian
<blazemonger> or trying out suse
<m0xie_> Then go back to Windows, and check back every so often.  The most important rule is to use what works for you!
<blazemonger> Chadarius:debian?
<eckmaster> @ Madpilot I have an core2duo>intel
<Music_Shuffle> 'Going back to Windows' does not constitute a valid threat in here. Sorry.
<rylan> blaze, enjoy the challenge of fixing things.
<Chadarius> rylan: What is your sound problem?
<Kilroy> blaze, maybe u should just stick to your ti 83+
<Chadarius> rylan: I'm not much of a Linux sound guy but I'll try my best
<blazemonger> im the linux sound guy
<blazemonger> dynebolic is good for mus. production
<Madpilot> eckmaster, generic will work fine, or the Intel-tweaked kernel (686, I guess? I run AMD, I'm not up to speed on the Intel/Linux stuff)
<riotkittie> someone answer my stupid question :P
<rylan> Chadarius, well, i get a screeching high pitched noise coming from my right audio channel, messing with the "line in" component for some reason causes all sound to stop untill i reboot.
<riotkittie> me mentally '!patience's herself
<blazemonger> rylan:well i' not the only one where ubuntu has been terribly slow
<blazemonger> i read where one person had ubuntu on even a top of the line setup
<rylan> Chadarius, i think it has something do to drivers.
<blazemonger> and it was extremely slow
<eckmaster> thanx
<Kilroy> blaze it has to do with drivers
<blazemonger> well if you can find some drivers for my rage 128 card i'll install them
<rylan> blazemonger, then find something that does work for you. i suppose thats whats important
<blazemonger> because I have searched
<shirish> guys tht was a big thread but it doesn't answer my query
<Chadarius> rylan: doesn't sound like feedback to you?
<Kilroy> blaze: google ati drivers for ubuntu
<shirish> my query is this
<blazemonger> Kilroy:wouldn't the drivers in debian and ubuntu be the same drivers?
<blazemonger> what about building a new kernel
<rylan> Chadarius, no, it littlerally is a high pitched noise, constant.
<blazemonger> killermach:i have said: I have a *ancient* ATI *RAGE* 128 not a RADEON which is supported by ATI
<Chadarius> rylan: OK have you searched the forums or wiki yet?
<shirish> I have set up ubuntu 6.06 at a friend's place, he has a laserjet 2600n on the network with an address 192.168.1.15 & wants to use it to print through Ubuntu, my question is how do I go about doing it?
<rylan> Chadarius, i tried, but to no avail. linux terminology is a bit above me,
<blazemonger> i've searched google and i tried the fglrx drivers and it messed everything up because it didnt work with my specific ATI card
<blazemonger> if i had a Radeon th ings would probably work
<shirish> he is able to print through all the windows machines effortlessely
<rylan> Chadarius, this is the 4th day of my using linux.
<rylan> Chadarius, i found this page, that looks like it could help. but i dont understand it. http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Intel&card=ICH+southbridge+HD-audio+and+modem.&chip=ICH6%2C+ICH6M%2C+ICH7%2C+ESB2&module=hda-intel
<shirish> can anyone help me?
<riotkittie> shirish: does the printer have linux support ?
<shirish> supposedly yes
<rylan> Chadarius, also this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<blazemonger> my card is supported by linux itself
<rylan> Chadarius, i was trying to find new soundcard drivers
<Chadarius> rylan: Cool let me read it real quick
<shirish> this is the 1st time i'll be trying out network printing on ubuntu
<riotkittie> shirish: is he using GNOME? has he tried letting GNOME's printer thingamajiggee detect network printerS?
<witless> is it possible to rip just the audio from an AVI file?
<blazemonger> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3940
<rylan> Chadarius, thanks. i also read that the AC97 codec could fix my problem but i couldnt figure out how to install it.
<bruenig> witless, using avidemux you can
<riotkittie> brb
<Kilroy> when u say just audio u mean plit it from video?
<ReKlipz> anyone know where i can get help with beryl?
<witless> bruenig: thanks
<ReKlipz> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<blazemonger> there are not any third party drivers for my video card or alternatve drivers
<blazemonger> ubotu:i can't use Beryl..no one willl support a rage 128 card
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: have you seen this page already? : http://casa.che-che.com/blog/2005/11/16/helping-linux-printer-driver-for-hp-2600n/
<Kilroy> then use compiz...
<rylan> blazemonger, why not just get a new one? they are pretty cheap.
<shirish> riotkittie : he is using GNOME? Do u mean System > Administration > Printing or something else
<bruenig> witless, http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/index.php?title=Save_only_audio
<Kilroy> anyone know anything about gfire?
<blazemonger> rylan:my pc was built for free
<noodles12> is explore2fs a better way to view ext3 from windows than that other one? (i forogt the name... >.<)
<blazemonger> cuz i couldn't afford a upgrade when i had my pentium 2
<bruenig> fs-driver
<Kilroy> blaze....get a job
<Chadarius> rylan: what happens when you run aplay -i? Does it list your sound card there?
<blazemonger> Kilroy:i would but i live in the middle of nowhere
<rylan> Chadarius, it does.
<Chadarius> rylan: What does it say it is?
<shirish> MikesHardLinux I didn't see tht one but foo2hp  is there in the database, I think I'm messing things up hence need a correct way of doing things
<noodles12> bruenig: is that what you use?
<blazemonger> i have a radeon card but i dont know how to install it
<Lucifel> What fstab option do I need to add to an ext3 volume line to make it writable by non-root users?
<blazemonger> i suck with hardware
<Eroick> how could ubuntu be setup so that the login screen takes the username and pasword and logs into a server. thin client style. ?
<bruenig> noodles12, that is the one I see recommended all the time and I have never heard anyone complain that it didn't work, never heard of that other one
<cellfish> dammit i added the following: '/dev/sdb1       /media/goliath  ext3    defaults	0	0' to my fstab and restarted but for whatever reason, i still can't write to an ext3 partition as a user
<blazemonger> and the pc shop here wants to charge $100 for installing a video card
<rylan> Chadarius, it says it is an intel
<Eroick> blazemonger: total ripoff
<blazemonger> i kno
<bruenig> ultimately since the filesystem is open and the thing you add has specifications on how to add it from windows, I am sure that they would both work as that combination would seemingly make it easy to implement this
<Eroick> blazemonger: all that has to be done hardware side is open the case, take out old card, pop in new card
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: I didn't see tht one but foo2hp is there in the database, I think I'm messing things up hence need a correct way of doing things
<blazemonger> i'm 6'" have gigantic hands and my body releases static energy
<blazemonger> even if i ground myself
<Eroick> blazemonger: ask a friend? :P
<Chadarius> rylan: Have you tried running alsamixer to adjust settings or anything?
<Lucifel> cellfish that's about where I'm at too, let me know if you come up with the solution
<blazemonger> ero:he lives 2 hours away
<noodles12> bruenig: that's the other one! i've only talked to one person and he said he had problems with it. =/ but if you've never heard of the one i posted. not sure if it's safe
<blazemonger> the person that built my computer for me
<Chadarius> rylan: The Intel cards are usually pretty well supported so I don't think its a driver problem
<blazemonger> one time i tried building my own system and i fried the motherboard
<blazemonger> just by putting in a video card
<MikesHardLinux> shirish. by database, do you mean in Synaptic? You do have it installed?
<Eroick> blazemonger: the static thing is odd. i have done lots of hardware stuff never grounding my self and I have never had any problems.
<rylan> Chadarius, i did, when i touch the line in, mic, or cd audio, the sound cuts out till i reboot.
<shirish> Lemme explain
<blazemonger> ero:well me and hardware is a wierd situation..i can make a computer fry just with my brain
<Chadarius> rylan: Call me crazy but I think its just feedback
<rylan> cant be. that speaker worked fine in Win xp
<kungfugoat> what the??
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: I tried first by going through System > Administration > Printing
<bruenig> !hi | kungfugoat
<ubotu> kungfugoat: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rylan> Chadarius, and besides, there is nothing nearby that could give it feedback,
<blazemonger> i've messed up a pc by connecting a USB cable
<blazemonger> i know how to code in assembly blindfolded
<Chadarius> rylan: This on a laptop?
<kungfugoat> I had fglrx installed prefectly last night and now it's fglrxinfo is showing the Mesa GLX message
<rylan> Chadarius, unless linux has some funky voodoo
<rylan> Chadarius, nope a desktop
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: Add New Printer > Network Printer > HP JetDirect
<blazemonger> i know HOW to install hardware but when my body touches a card it fries
<blazemonger> where's linux for space aliens
<Chadarius> rylan: You have a microphone attached to it anywhere?
<Rohinton> Eroick: You've been luck with static... :-)
<Kilroy> slave out your little brother
<blazemonger> kilroy:do you know how to instal a video card?
<blazemonger> without frying a motherboard?
<Kilroy> yes@!
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: then here it asks me Host name & gives a default 1900 or 9100 port no., i'm stumped what to give here?
<blazemonger> i have a dead motherboard when i tried to install a video card
<Madpilot> blazemonger, how about Linux for Things That Eat Human Souls? http://www.warbard.ca/temp/CthulhubuntuLogo.png
<rylan> Chadarius, there is one beneath my monitor but its not plugged in. and besides, havent moved anything since win-xp so feedback cant really be it.
<killermach> blazemonger: I have a Sony PCG-V505DC2P, and lshw says "ATI Technologies, Radeon Mobility M6 LY 128MB" and I haven't succeeded in getting openGL to work
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: the default port 9100 should work. for the host, do you know the correct IP address of the printer?
<rylan> Chadarius, thing is, im using an ASUS motherboard with onboard sound, so i highly doubt that it is infact an intel soundcard strapped to it.
<blazemonger> my rage 128 is supposed to have 128 megabytes of memory.it's a all in wonder card
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: yup its 192.168.1.15
<bayziders> Idk if this is the correct place to ask this but I am not geting much help in other rooms. I need to foward a few ports for xbox live and my torrent client. However my ip is dynamic and it changes every time i load a page or do any thing so when I foward the ports(the nat is built into my modem) it doesn't really do any thing. Can some one help me out? Oh and when I setup a static ip using directions from the port fowarding site i
<blazemonger> and i cant find any tv out software that works
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: tht is the info. I need to enter into Host?
<MikesHardLinux> yes
<FirstStrike> bayziders: This is the Ubuntu support channel, not the xbox live support channel.
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: yes :-)
<rylan> Chadarius, cheap chinese hardware, chances are its "similar" to an intel. and ubuntu is mistaking it as intel
<bayziders> I just mentioned live.
<Chadarius> rylan: You would be surprised :)
<bayziders> It has to do with port fowarding
<rylan> Chadarius, as would you, china is a pretty messed up place, i live in shanghai. they dont make anything well here.
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: ok cool, I did try tht before also then it gives me a drop-down box of the Manufacturers lists & HP is listed there
<crimsun> rylan: HDA Intel is the moniker for the specification. It has no bearing on the actual codec manufacturer. See ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat'' for that.
<FirstStrike> bayziders: Again, we support Ubuntu here..not your network setup, your xbox live or whether or not the sky is blue.
<rylan> slow down, what exactly do i type into the terminal
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: one thing I don't remember is if you enter 192.168.1.15 or if it's \\192.168.1.15
<crimsun> rylan: the command between the `` and ''
<rylan> chadarius, got it
<Eroick> Rohinton: well, i touch some metal if i remember to or w/e
<bayziders> im running ubuntu. ;O
<nowimproved> im getting these weird problems with mplayer X11 error: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied
<crimsun> most Asus boards w/ HDA are powered by Realtek codecs
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: checking HP I do get LaserJet 2600n  & it is foo2hp as the driver. Mikes will also try out the \\192.168.1.15 also
<nowimproved> i have tried everything and been looking for a solution for this problem for month
<nowimproved> it is fixed after i restart x
<nowimproved>  and i have the latest nvidia drivers
<wheels3572> archangelpetro, How do I configure this so this uses my firefox browser i get this error:  Could not run "shortcuts program" Failed to execute child process "index" (No such file or directory)
<Eroick> is it possable to have the gdm login screen take the username and password but use it to login to a server?
<Eroick> like Novell for Windows (shudder)
<kungfugoat> anybody else having problem with fglrx and DRI?
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: then it asks for Description & Location , again what do I enter here?
<kungfugoat> I followed the binary howto to the letter and I still can't get it to stick
<rylan> Chadarius, Mixers:                    0: analog devices AD1986A
<grao> does anyone know if perl is in the apt repository?
<rylan> Chadarius, by the way, im running edgy
<crimsun> rylan: are you using hg alsa-driver? If not, you need to be.
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: u there?
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: ya, sorry. am researching this at the same time :-)
<rylan> crimsun, how do i check?
<crimsun> rylan: cat /proc/asound/version
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: ok sorry
<crimsun> i.e., if you don't know, you're not.
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: i don't remember this for sure either, but it seems like those last 2 aren't important - just a description for you to see IIRC
<killermach> blazemonger: I'm sure mine must bleed from the system RAM, being a laptop and all
<blazemonger> does anyone have accxess to better rage 128 drivers than the ones that came with ubuntu
<rylan> crimsun, ALSA driver 1.0.12rcl
<grao> can you get perl fom the apt repository?
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: ok cool so its basically like a statement or comment
<crimsun> rylan: right, you're not.
<Madpilot> grao, yes
<rylan> crimsun, so how do i get the HG one
<MikesHardLinux> shirish. yup. pretty sure, well 50/50 hehe
<crimsun> rylan: follow the instructions on the wiki for compiling from hg
<grao> Madpilot: Do you know the exact command?
<wheels3572> can anyone show me how to point a file to use firefox in my launcher?
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: apart from trying //192.168.1.15 everything else is same, but I dont get the printer to spit out a test page
<blazemonger> should i try to build a new kernel?
<rylan> crimsun, this is my 4th day using anything close to linux, dumb that down a bit for me
<Madpilot> grao, it might be installed by default, but either way, search Synaptic for it
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: Is there anything more to be done or tht's it?
<blazemonger> since obviously it seems like a kernel problem
<blazemonger> if all of these packages won't run
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: on that link I posted, near the bottom, someone posted a couple of commands to see if you can send something to the printer. you may want to try that first
<crimsun> rylan: there's a how-to on the wiki for compiling alsa-driver; search for it, and you're bound to find it.
<grao> ITs a server, would it be automatically installed?
<grao> Because i cant find it on my server
<grao> would it be in /etc/init.d/?
<crimsun> rylan: it may link to a version in the forum
<rylan> crimsun, ill try
<blazemonger> flightgear wont even work in ubuntu
<Chadarius> rylan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto?highlight=%28hda%29
<blazemonger> it's like windows is faster than linux
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: look for a post by "Juan Jose Pablos" : http://casa.che-che.com/blog/2005/11/16/helping-linux-printer-driver-for-hp-2600n/
<Chadarius> rylan: hmmm that one might be a little old though
<riotkittie> wee. i found the info i needed. now i'm frightened.
<Dr_willis> blazemonger,  you using the fglrx drivers or the ati drivers?
<blazemonger> the ati drivers
<blazemonger> i tried the fglrx drivers thinking it would work with my rage chipset
<Dr_willis> Thats a somewhat old card then eh?
<blazemonger> god i miss my amiga
<Madpilot> ubotu, enter | blazemonger
<ubotu> blazemonger: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blazemonger> yes dr0ne
<shirish> MikesHardLinux : you mean these 2 commands  foo2hp2600-wrapper testpage.ps > testpage.zjs
<shirish> netcat xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 9100 ?
* Dr_willis has several amigas :)
<blazemonger> dr.willis...i have a ancient card
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: yes
<blazemonger> and i want to show off Ubuntu to a friend
<Dr_willis> blazemonger,  icky. so the fglrx drivers dont work eh.
<rylan> Chadarius, that sounds to be exacty my problem, thanks
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: ok tht one is also written down & what should I expect in the command line?
<blazemonger> and he4's saying ubuntu sucks because it won't run anything
<blazemonger> and he's now saying theres no working software
<grao> Madpilot: What is the command for getting perl from apt because its not on my server
<Dr_willis> blazemonger,  reach back.. and smack him hard.
<grao> Im pretty damn sure
<Dr_willis> then tell him to grow up.
<Dr_willis> :)
<riotkittie> err. should i suck it up and just buy an internal? :/
<ctford> has anyone had issues with firefox not loading file types into plugins that it's supposed to?
<Madpilot> grao, let me check - just a sec
<blazemonger> Dr_willis:should i build my own kernel?
<Dr_willis> if ati does not want to support their hardware fully under linux - theres not a lot that can be done with it.
<blazemonger> do you think that would make things work a bit better/more stable?
<Dr_willis> blazemonger,  whats that supposed to accompilsh? not much i am guessing
<newest007> hey there my system just crashed and rebooted from the splash screen, i checked the KSystemLog, and it gave me this: Internal error: memory corruption detected,  how do i go about fixing this?
<blazemonger> Dr_willis:well less resource use
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: I doubt you'll get any response at the command line, unless there's an error. also, you'll need something to use as the testpage
<blazemonger> more tweaks
<blazemonger> maybe that SHOULD fix things
<Dr_willis> blazemonger,  you got the windows mentality going. :)
<Dr_willis> blazemonger,  looking for magic answers.
<kungfugoat> Dr_willis: I've long ago stopped blaming the developers
<grao> What is the command for apt-get , i need perl
<Dr_willis> "hate the game not the players" :)
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: so maybe I make a 2 line some .txt file tht should do it :)
<blazemonger> and maybe the default kernel options in ubuntu has things disabled or alot added to it that debian doesnt
<kungfugoat> I just wish I could boycott both ATI and everybody else
<jay> how can i make kiba-dock items always stay in place when the return intstead of hanging outside... if u kno what I mean. They don't make one line, other icons just hang off
<Madpilot> grao, "sudo aptitude install perl" should work
<kungfugoat> but the thing is in my laptop
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: but then how would the command be modified?
<blazemonger> like everything that works in debian won't work in ubuntu
<Chadarius> Dr_willis: deja vu with blaze... He's been doing the same talk for over an hour man
<Dr_willis> blazemonger,  you are bascially 'guessing' at this arent you...
<blazemonger> i am extremely confused on why
<grao> Kudos madpilot, i got root inabled though so no need for sudo
<rylan> Chadarius, "couldn't find package build"
<blazemonger> Dr_willis yah..since thyere's no official answers and i've filed bug reports on all the packages that wont run
<Chadarius> Dr_willis: I /ignored him a while ago
<blazemonger> i've filed opver 50 bug reports like the gnome pannel freezing
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: I am doing a "man foo2hp2600-wrapper" and it looks like you might need to have a .ps file. still checking
<Dr_willis> blazemonger,  i would like to see proof of that statement also..   but since ive gotten rid of my ati cards.. good luck.
<newest007> hey there my system just crashed and rebooted from the splash screen, i checked the KSystemLog, and it gave me this: Internal error: memory corruption detected,  how do i go about fixing this?
<kungfugoat> anybody want to buy a laptop?
<kungfugoat> before I throw it out the window?
<blazemonger> Dr_willis:is ubuntu supposed to be crashing?
<Vilhelms> I've heard people talk about a script called Xgame for running OpenGL Apps while in Xgl mode but can't seem to find it. Where could I look for a Howto or something similar on using Xgame?
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: that command will just make sure your computer can actually see and access the printer, in case there's a hardware/cable/network problem
<grao> I can give you the name of someone who might want to buy it
<Dr_willis> blazemonger,  prove it, trouble shoot it.. make it repeatable.. then file a bug report.. it never crashes on me.. so it may be PEBKAC
<Chadarius> rylan: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<blazemonger> i've tried to troubleshoot it
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: ok lemme know, thnx for helping me out :)
<blazemonger> PEBKAC?
<CorpseFeeder> I was in the middle of downloading stuff, and my ethernet connection just went dead. And now I can only make it work if I assign it a static IP - DHCP is no longer assigning an IP address to my eth0.... What's up with that? Is this normal?
<blazemonger> i've never got replies on the bug reports i've filed
<blazemonger> not even a simple 'ubuntu hates you'
<Madpilot> blazemonger, are they good, technical bug reports, or "OMG Ubuntu is borken!!!!!11111oneoneone"?
<Dr_willis> Madpilot,  i wasent going to go there.. :)
<crimsun> we don't look at bug reports that don't have pony attachments.
<rylan> Chadarius, im on edgy, though regretting it.
<xenos76> Can someone help me set up the latest version of flash player for the latest version of Ubuntu?
<blazemonger> even blag works on my system
<blazemonger> ubuntu is the only one that's not working
<blazemonger> properly
<Dr_willis> ubuntu must hate you then.
<Madpilot> ubotu, flash9 | xenos76
<ubotu> xenos76: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<blazemonger> i dont see why ubuntu would hate me since i like ubuntu
<xenos76> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<blazemonger> iv never said bad things about it ive always said great things about it
<dsquare> how do i upgrade to edgy eft please?
<bruenig> !upgrade | dsquare
<ubotu> dsquare: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: so what should I give as a testpage because unless I don't have a test-page I don't know whether it's working or not?
<dsquare> thx bruenig!!
<blazemonger> like flightgear works in debian but it wont in ubuntu
<bruenig> !thanks | dsquare
<ubotu> dsquare: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rylan> Chadarius, that website looks like it's working now. i had a typo. what does it mean by "linux-headers- 'uname -r'  "
<xenos76> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<blazemonger> ubuntu neeeds to fix it's rage 128 drivers
<bruenig> for those 2 people that use that card, yep
<Chadarius> rylan: ah that is to download the headers for your version of the linux kernel
<Chadarius> rylan: if you type uname -r in a terminal it gives you the kernel version
<rylan> Chadarius, so type it in exactly that way?
<grao> Who in here runs opensysco or smoothwall
<crimsun> blazemonger: which bug reports are you referring to wrt rage 128?
<bruenig> rylan, it means linux-headers-`uname -r`
<CorpseFeeder> Is it normal for ethernet to just drop out dead for no apparent reason in Ubuntu? What's up with my ethernet not accepting DHCP anymore? Has it shat itself? Am I doomed to be confined to static IP now?
<bruenig> rylan, the ` is at the top left above tab and to the left of 1, it is not
<bruenig> '
<Chadarius> rylan: yeah in fact cut and paste is better you have to get the right ` around uname -r to make it work properly
<ghostkernel> how come my internet connection with ubuntu is real slow? its very fast with mandrake
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: if you have a vector editing program installed like Scribus or Inkscape, you can save to a .ps. Other programs will do that, too.
<crimsun> ghostkernel: you're not pedaling fast enough.
<rylan> bruenig, thanks
<ghostkernel> crimsun what do you mean by that?
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: ok cool, can install either one no issues, what I meant was will then the command be something like :-
<crimsun> ghostkernel: it's a tongue-in-cheek response to a contextless question.
<knovak> where can I get / how can I add new screen savers to gnome-screensaver?
<blazemonger> crimson: example: gnome pannel freezes
<jbruckman> does anyone know of a linux editor that works about the same as frontpage(but of course better)?
<blazemonger> out of nowhere
<crimsun> blazemonger: that's not necessarily the video driver's fault.
<Chadarius> jbruckman: NVU is nice if you want WYSIWYG
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: I just found this. might be the simplest answer: http://foo2hp.rkkda.com/ubuntu/
<rylan> Chadarius, looks like my headers are up to date,
<blazemonger> crimsun:isn't ubuntu stable though?
<bruenig> blazemonger, edgy is edgy
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: foo2hp2600-wrapper shirish.ps > shirish.zjs with 'shirish' being the name of the *.ps, ok looking tht one also
<jbruckman> Chadarius: I need something that will let me log into the server and upload it from my home computer
<Chadarius> rylan: good... you just need them to be able to compile stuff :)
<blazemonger> if it's stable why are things freezing
<julz> ubuntu-es
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: I believe that is right
<crimsun> blazemonger: just because it's marked stable doesn't mean that things will always work correctly.
<linuxrockz> hi all can some one tell why my sound ongames sometime works and then not work ?
<Vilhelms> I've heard people talk about a script called Xgame for running OpenGL Apps while in Xgl mode but can't seem to find it. Where could I look for a Howto or something similar on using Xgame?
<rylan> Chadarius, thats useful. so next step here, i need the latest version of alsa,
<Chadarius> jbruckman: Yeah I'm pretty sure that NVU has site management stuff like that
<blazemonger> crimsuN:do you have r128 card?
<crimsun> blazemonger: no
<ghostkernel> is there a way i could speed up my connection in ubuntu 6.10,i using dsl and the internet goes real slow like if i were using dial up
<FirstStrike> Vilhelms: Google.com
<juancamilo> hi all
<bruenig> !hi | juancamilo
<ubotu> juancamilo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: ok cool, will try tht one tonight, least to say it has been educative & nice knowing you
<blazemonger> what is the ideal Ubuntu setup then?
<jbruckman> Chadarius: ok. i downloaded NVU, but i haven't played around with it. I also got quanta and bluefish. I was waiting to hear some input before i started learning one.
<blazemonger> for a desktop
<Spo8> Hi everyone.  i was wondering if i could get some help with partitioning and the install.
<rylan> Chadarius, that looks pretty complicated on the website. any chance there is an easier/automated way?
<jbruckman> Chadarius: thanks!
<juancamilo> does anyone knows how to list display properties
<juancamilo> i need my display adress
<Madpilot> FirstStrike, please don't tell people here to JFGI...
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: good luck. don't forget those 2 commands. you might need to to troubleshoot some more. there could be something else wrong, like a cable or whatever.
<ghostkernel>  is there a way i could speed up my connection in ubuntu 6.10,i using dsl and the internet goes real slow like if i were using dial up
<FirstStrike> Madpilot: He asked where he could look for info about it :P
<Vilhelms> FirstStrike, I've tried... google, ubuntuforums, and the beryl forums
<Chadarius> rylan: Its not that bad once you get through it... that howto is well documented. It might seem like gibberish to you but this is the common way to compile drivers in Linux :)
<loupgaroublond> hi, i can't get postgresql to install in edgy, it gives me ssl errors
<Madpilot> FirstStrike, yes, and you were not really helpful
<Chadarius> rylan: This will be old hat to you in a few months :)
<loupgaroublond> |aka:  * The PostgreSQL server failed to start. Please check the log output:
<loupgaroublond> |2007-02-14 23:31:19 EST LOG:  could not load root certificate file "root.crt": no SSL error reported
<Spo8> okay so anyway, i created two partitions from my main win xp hard drive, one 18gb for the root install, then a 1gb for the swap (still not sure why it's needed), but anyway, during the installation when i select "/" for the big one and "swap" for the small, it says "no rood directory"
<rylan> ok, so goto the website and manually download the drivers?
<blazemonger> for example:in debian sid flightgear runs fine but in ubuntu flightgear won't run.and i would love to run ubungtu since it's ALOT better
<rylan> chadarius, ok, so goto the website and manually download the drivers?
<bruenig> !info postgresql
<ubotu> postgresql: object-relational SQL database management system (transitional). In component universe, is optional. Version 7.5.21 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Chadarius> rylan: Yeah just follow those links
<rylan> chadarius,then type in that stuff.
<kungfugoat> maybe someone can help me troubleshoot fglrx
<kungfugoat> I have my xorg log file pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5873/
<blazemonger> kungfugoat:just don't try it on a rage chipset
<kungfugoat> blazemonger: I have a radeon mobility x1400
<bruenig> Spo8, if you are setting one as mounting at / then that should be the root
<kungfugoat> fglrx is being loaded but something is getting screwed up with DRI
<bruenig> make sure you are formatting that partition
<Mixx> I used dd to copy my Edgy install from a 36 GB partition to a 78 GB partition on another disk.  I've reinstalled GRUB and modified /etc/fstab.  However when I use df (or when mythtv discovers free space) it only sees 36GB as being the total space.  Any idea how to fix?
<blazemonger> Ubuntu includes more than 16,000 pieces of software, but the core
<juancamilo> im getting this error when trying to open kwrite: cannot connect to x server
<Chadarius> rylan: find the file names that are listed below the links with the "sudo tar" statements
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  use parted/qtparted/gparted - to resize the drive/partition.
<Spo8> oh, i formatted it before the install with partitionMagic, should I be formatting it again when selecting the root?
<blazemonger> but only 5% of the software works
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  use it from a live cd..
<Mixx> Dr_willis qtparted shows the partition as being 76 GB
<bruenig> blazemonger, believe me, your problems are localized to you, not the community as a whole
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  :)  i rember there being a reason not to  use dd on different sized drives.
<blazemonger> bruenig:well how do i fix them though?
<blazemonger> that's the question
<rylan> Chadarius, already downloading em,
<blazemonger> i've spent hours searching on google today and taking adderalls
<Mixx> Dr_willis I guess this is it ;)
<kungfugoat> is fglrx supposed be both a kernel module and xorg module?
<kungfugoat> I'm confused about that
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  its sshowing a single partition eh of 76gb ?
<bruenig> blazemonger, I am not a graphics card person. Perhaps if you fixed that, some of the others would fall in line.
<linuxrockz> need help for sound problems  LTS6.06
<bruenig> I have a piece of crap integrated graphics card that does me well
<blazemonger> bruenig:thing is i reccomended Ubuntu to a friend of mine  and told him Ubuntu was stable
<Mixx> Dr_willis yes, qtparted running on a Knoppix live install shows 78
* Ferret uses cp to copy stuff from one drive to another
<blazemonger> when it doesnt even work on me
<Ferret> It works, for some reason
<blazemonger> am i supposed to say ubuntu is faster and more stable than windows ?
<Chadarius> rylan: I'm sorry friend but I've got to go hit the hay... I think you will be just fine when you complete that howto though
<Ferret> invalid comparison error
<bruenig> blazemonger, it is, I am on here very often and even considering that this is the help room so you are by design seeing the worse of the worse, there is very rarely something that isn't user error
<rylan> Chadarius, thanks a ton
<kungfugoat> this takes me back to slackware and my packard bell machine :|
<Mixx> Dr_willis is there any other config file partition size is stored?
<bruenig> worst*
<kungfugoat> same ole xwindows
<MikesHardLinux> xorg??
<bruenig> blazemonger, not that it doesn't happen, but to generalize ubuntu as a whole being unstable and not working is just from my experience in this room wrong
<blazemonger> bruenig:well if things are working for others why isn't it working for me?
<dynamicreflux> anyone have any thoughts on the merge with Lindows?
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  thats all on the boot record stuff i think.. id do some googling to see what others have done to fix that
<blazemonger> i want to use ubuntu i like it's packaging
<Ferret> kungfugoat: yes
<blazemonger> but what use is a OS when there's no programs gthat work for it
<Dr_willis> dynamicreflux,  its not lindows any more i thouight.
<elyon225> !info knotify
<ubotu> Package knotify does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<bruenig> blazemonger, perhaps you should get a different graphics card that is better supported
<dsquare> cannot install these updates:   libcairo2   libcairo2-dev          -- im trying to upgrade to edgy why do i get this message?
<blazemonger> the only distro that's worked on me is dyne
<bruenig> blazemonger, they do work
<dynamicreflux> blazemonger: of course there is programs
<blazemonger> i have one that's suported
<kungfugoat> blazemonger: they work
<Dr_willis> blazemonger,  i have plenty of programs that work for me on it.
<blazemonger> it's my rage 128
<dynamicreflux> dr_willis: yea its still called lindows. they are basing it off ubuntu now and charging money for it
<bruenig> well you said the drivers were poor
<dynamicreflux> pathetic
<blazemonger> at least it says in the xorg config file rage 128
<bruenig> that sounds like bad support
<Mixx> Dr_willis ok.  thanks very much again for helping me out (you've helped me in the past with something else)
<blazemonger> doesn't that give open source a bad name?
<bruenig> ati is known for being crappy
<MikesHardLinux> geez blazemonger. even my servers run newer/better cards than that :-)
<Madpilot> blazemonger, despite the name, a rage128 card only has about 32 or maybe 64Mb of RAM - it is not a modern card by any stretch...
<blazemonger> why won't ati release proprietary drivers for the rage 128
<bruenig> that is them
<dynamicreflux> blazemonger: we are all waiting for ati's open source info
<bruenig> not ubuntu
<blazemonger> Madpilot:flightgear won't even work in ubuntu
<elyon225> Could someone tell me what knotify is?
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  for backing up from one hd to another - 'tar' with a lot of options is normally used. not dd.
<bernie_> my boot flag constantly resets to ntfs (only after i log into windows) and then i cant boot until i boot to the live cd and reset the flag
<bruenig> !info knotify
<Madpilot> blazemonger, with a card that elderly, I'm not surprised
<kungfugoat> ati always had problems on every OS that I've ever used
<ubotu> Package knotify does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<elyon225> bruenig: Heh, already tried that ;)
<dynamicreflux> ati sucks
<kungfugoat> I only bought this stupid laptop because of the gorgeous screen
<blazemonger> well i have a radeon card
<kungfugoat> everything else is nvidia
<blazemonger> when i tried to install it my computer fried
<elyon225> ATI's are actually EXCELLENT cards... it's their DRIVER support that sucks.
<blazemonger> (i tried to build a pc from scratch while stoned
<bruenig> elyon225, it looks like it is part of kcontrol
<Madpilot> blazemonger, so you've got hardware problems. How is this Ubuntu's fault?
<bernie_> my boot flag constantly resets to ntfs (only after i log into windows) and then i cant boot until i boot to the live cd and reset the flag
<bruenig> an apt-file search at least has it being in that package
<blazemonger> if it's hardware problems why would things work perfect in Debian?
<dsquare> Cannot install all available updates:   Some updates require the removal of further software.... skipping: libcairo2   libcairo2-dev          -- im trying to upgrade to edgy why do i get this message?
<linuxrockz> radeon 9250 series?
<dynamicreflux> nvidia is the best choice in light of ubuntu
<dsquare> plz help??
<MikesHardLinux> not all ati cards are a problem. my 9600xt worked without a hitch, although I haven't tried it with beryl
<blazemonger> and slack and arch
<Mixx> Dr_willis yes I tried tar first and thought I could shortcut some other issues i ran into by using dd.  looks like it's back to tar if i can't resolve this
<Madpilot> MikesHardLinux, likewise, with the same card
<blazemonger> could it be the old RAID card i have?
<bruenig> blazemonger, I would suggest using them then for obsolete hardware in which drivers aren't available because of the company's refusal to write them and not opening up the specs for others to do so
<kungfugoat> ok, time to get a check list so I can figure this out
<elyon225> blazemonger: Because everyone here will fight to defend Ubuntu's perfection no matter what that means :)
<blazemonger> i've complained to ATI about not having r128 drivers even offered for download
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  i recall using some of the fdisking tools.. but never personally used it.
<blazemonger> i've wrote 50 letters to ATI
<dynamicreflux> whoa wait, ubuntu's perfection is being questioned? crazy talk
<bruenig> stop supporting ati, buy nvidia
<kungfugoat> right now I'm afraid of what those large corporations are cooking up
<bruenig> that would be a better course
<Dr_willis> blazemonger,  i bet you scared them big time.
<blazemonger> dynamicreflux:it doesnt work on me
<elyon225> blazemonger: You could have bought a BETTER nvidia card for the price you spent on that postage ;)
<Mixx> Dr_willis actually, what would tar do that dd does not that would avoid this issue?  seems to me i'd be in the same situation
<kungfugoat> if I have to stay up all night to get things to work, I will
<blazemonger> bruenig:i'm one of those who has nothing but second hand hardware
<Mixx> Dr_willis since all the files would copy over verbatim
<blazemonger> kungfugoat:u got adderall?
<bruenig> buy second hand nvidia
<kungfugoat> blazemonger: what's adderall?
<linuxrockz> who would complain about a free os?
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  it copys files.. not the filesystem.. and not the 'partition information/mbr'
<dynamicreflux> does anyone in here use tilda?
<xenos76> I have tried to install flash player any way I can, can someone please tell me why it wont work in Firefox?
* bruenig tried using tilda, didn't like it
<dynamicreflux> yea, i hate it too
<dynamicreflux> its way too glitchy
<Dr_willis> dd is just a raw data copy.. tar will follow the filesystem stuff.
<bruenig> xenos76, did you add the right repositories? what version of ubuntu are you using?
<elyon225> xenos76: What version of Ubuntu/Firefox do you have?  And what version of the flash player did you try installing?
<elyon225> xenos76: Also, please explain what "doesn't work" means.
<blazemonger> well why is ubuntu not working when everything else does?
<blazemonger> is ubungtu some kind of ultra secret conspiracy OS?
<bruenig> troll
<blazemonger> im not a troll
<linuxrockz> open source
<Mixx> Dr_willis i understand, but I would still ahve to go through steps to create MBR and a new partition table with both options.  I agree tar is probably the preferable method though, if only from a philosophical standpoint
<dynamicreflux> conspiracy OS lol. how can it be a conspiracy if its open source
<bernie_> my boot flag constantly resets to ntfs (only after i log into windows) and then i cant boot until i boot to the live cd and reset the flag
<bruenig> the troll is for observation only, feeding is not allowed
<elyon225> blazemonger: ALL Linux systems are incredibly different, but Ubuntu took the longest for me to get running well... but now that it is (for the most part)... I love it.
<blazemonger> how long did it take you to get ubuntu working properly?
<kungfugoat> I just got a nice second hand IBM server, complete 4 with loud SCSI hard disks and a tape drive!
<linuxrockz> want everything done auto buy  microsoft
<dynamicreflux> took me about
<blazemonger> another thing i dont know any C/C++ so im unable to fix bugs myself
<dynamicreflux> 20 minutes
<elyon225> blazemonger: Hmm... about 15 reinstalls and a month :)
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  you just partition/format the drive, then tar.. with the normal tools..   problem is that the wrong data is now in the drives boot sectors.
<dynamicreflux> worked fine with my laptop
<dynamicreflux> wireless and all
<xenos76> I try to access youtube videos and it does not work. I dont know if my repositories are up to date or how to fix them. I have flash player nine that I am trying to install. I dont know what version of fireox I have but I am dowloading the new one right now to make shure.
<Madpilot> blazemonger, if another distro works better with your hardware, use it. File bugs with Ubuntu, and check back in a few months - april's release might solve some of your issues...
<linuxrockz> that y linux rocks
<blazemonger> elyon225:im on my 10th about to be 11th
<dynamicreflux> blazemonger: try fedora core 6
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  im sure theres a proper way to fix it using dd.
<Madpilot> blazemonger, installing ubuntu took about 30min; installing ati drives another 5, done. (at least for me...)
<blazemonger> maybe building a custom kernel will work
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  perhaps even using dd to skip the first boot records/mbr of the hd
<bruenig> installed ubuntu, all worked out of the box
<Mixx> Dr_willis yes that's what I did
<dynamicreflux> same
<blazemonger> maddler:you have other drivers for the rage 128!?!?!?!?!?!?
<elyon225> xenos76: With the flash player, extract the libflashplugin.so file into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins   Then restart firefox and you should be good to go.
<blazemonger> plz send
<xenos76> ok thanks Ill try that
<Madpilot> blazemonger, me? no, I run a much newer ATI card - 9600XT
<bruenig> xenos76, it would be much easier to get it from the repos
<blazemonger> maybe theres something in the kernelt hat ubuntu enabled that doesnt like my system?
<bruenig> xenos76, what version of ubuntu do you have
<dynamicreflux> nah
<bruenig> dapper or edgy
<xenos76> The latest
<kungfugoat> ok, my problem is...
<dynamicreflux> blazemonger: u just need to wait like me for ati to release there ish
<kungfugoat> I've screwed up a configuration step and now need to roll back to a safe point
<elyon225> dynamicreflux: Don't hold your breath.
<Mixx> Dr_willis i used dd to copy the partition, not the whole disk, then I reinstalled GRUB to write the MBR (i tried to use the MBR from the old install but it must have had a pointer to a different partition on 0x40)
<dynamicreflux> elyon225: i beg to differ actually
<blazemonger> i'm prob gonna just quit wasting my time and you folks time and switch to another distro
<dynamicreflux> go to FC6
<blazemonger> maybe ubuntu hates me cuz i voted for Bush
<elyon225> blazemonger: Also... to put it into perspective - I had a Radeon 9600 (much newer than the Rage128)... and I eventually had to give it up to get Ubuntu to work.
<MikesHardLinux> blaze: try Fedora
<dynamicreflux> but linux video drivers are linux video drivers
<dynamicreflux> if they arent on ubuntu
<dynamicreflux> they wont be there
<bruenig> xenos76, ok do the following: sudo -c 'echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list' && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  this is a ext2/3 partition? You should then be able to grow the filesystem to fill that extra space. For ext2 filesystems, try using the ext2resize tool.
<blazemonger> dynamicreflux:how do i build my own distro?
<dynamicreflux> get about 10,000 ppl in a community
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  is what i am googing here -----> http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/saw27/notes/backup-hard-disk-partitions.html
<kungfugoat> blazemonger: that's a lot of work
<dynamicreflux> grab debian or something
<dynamicreflux> and have fun ! =)
<elyon225> bruenig: Hmm... installing flash from the repos never worked for me... pretty sure it always installed flash7
<IcemanV9> is it possible to backport kvm to dapper??
<xenos76> ok ill try that
<blazemonger> i know dynamicreflux and linux = linux nd gnome=gnome
<bruenig> sudo bash -c echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list' && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bruenig> I forgot the bash
<kungfugoat> I'm waiting for openbeos
<blazemonger> dynamicreflux:i seriously want to run ubuntu
<dynamicreflux> ur like me then
<dynamicreflux> i cant run beryl
<kungfugoat> debian on the server end and openbeos on the desktop will be nice
<blazemonger> the only thing i can think of is the kernel problems
<dynamicreflux> i have an x1600 ATI
<blazemonger> dynamicreflux:i can't run beryl either
<bruenig> elyon225, you didn't have your backports
<blazemonger> i tried to run beryl on my rage 128 gl card
<dynamicreflux> no ati users can right now
<dynamicreflux> ur not alone
<xenos76> bruening: it says that I have a illegal operation using -c
<elyon225> bruenig: Yeah, I did... well, I think I did.
<MikesHardLinux> blazemonger: I doubt you could ever run beryln on a Rage128
<elyon225> blazemonger: Don't try taht ;)
<dynamicreflux> no
<dynamicreflux> not true
<bruenig> elyon225, do apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree | grep Version
<dynamicreflux> u probably could
<dynamicreflux> just not on these drivers
<bruenig> should be a 9 in there
<elyon225> blazemonger: And Beryl is great, by the way.
<blazemonger> dynamicreflux:i'm going to reinstall ubuntu one more time but this time i'm going to build a kernel
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  check out --> http://puppylinux.org/wikka/BackupHDD
<Mixx> Dr_willis - the partition is already the right size according to the partition table, I wouldn't be able to grow it as it already shows it's 72 GB
<blazemonger> and i'm going to log all updates
<vlt> Hello. I'm trying to compile a kernel module on Dapper running 2.6.15-28-k7. I installed linux-source and -headers but get a lot of compiler errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5870/   ---   Any idea?
<blazemonger> and have u folks help me out
<bruenig> xenos76, right use the second one that I pasted
<jmillikin> In Launchpad, how do I assign a bug to a team? (Hopefully this is the correct channel)
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  Hmm.. never mind that last url.. heh .. i missread it.
<blazemonger> but for now i'm sick of computers and i gotta go and smoke some mary jane
<elyon225> bruenig: Nope... version 7 :)
<dynamicreflux> u go do that
<Mixx> Dr_willis =)
<blazemonger> the way i got into computers was midi
<bruenig> elyon225, you must not have backports multiverse
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  im wondering how dd did that.. when it ran out of data on the first hd.. what did it write to the rest of the 2nd hd..
<blazemonger> i have a bunch of synths and keyboards
<xenos76> oh thanks, i didnt see that
<Madpilot> jmillikin, try #ubuntu-bugs or #launchpad
<blazemonger> and i got a computer so i could use it as a sequencer
<blazemonger> maybe i should buy a hardware sequencer
<kungfugoat> blazemonger: you can buy my geforce4 4200 card with zalman heatpipes
<jmillikin> Will do, thanks
<blazemonger> (im just one of those dj's
<Madpilot> blazemonger, please stop using your Enter key as punctuation - you've been asked about that before...
<blazemonger> lol
<callisto> hey room
<elyon225> bruenig: Hmm... I've reinstalled so many times (switching from gnome to kde and back)... can't remember if or how I enabled backports this time.
<blazemonger> not a geek
<bruenig> that one is messed up to, wonder if it will fail
<cellfish> is there any way to use chmod to set permissions for a folder to just ONE user?
<blazemonger> comp
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  it COULD be you did dd from /dev/hda  when ya should of used /dev/hda1
<bruenig> sudo bash -c 'echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list' && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bruenig> that is right
<cellfish> like chmod cellfish+rwx /media/whatever
<blazemonger> i give up on computers..i love my prophet 5 synth
<blazemonger> heheheh
<bruenig> chmod u+rwx should be enough
<xenos76> phew thanks, now its working
<blazemonger> and my korg drum machines/samplers
<kungfugoat> blazemonger: I already tried using my computer to DJ
<Madpilot> cellfish, "chown" is the command to change ownership of a folder/file
<bruenig> massive commands are fun
<elyon225> blazemonger: There are no computer problems, only user errors (user either being you or the programmer)
<xenos76> yeah haha
<pavs> whats the command to see what services are runnning?
<callisto> does anyone know anything about xgl and ati cards
<blazemonger> kungfugoatyoure a dj?
<cellfish> chown! that's what i needed
<cellfish> thank you
<blazemonger> im not a programmer
<kungfugoat> blazemonger: used to be
<kungfugoat> I sold most of my stuff
<blazemonger> kungfugoat:really? whatd u play?
<blazemonger> i still am into the scene eheh
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  perhaps check   http://www.mckeay.net/secure/2004/10/using_dd_to_clone_a_hd.html heh.
<blazemonger> what country u live in?
<kungfugoat> blazemonger: electronica, house, hip-hop, etc
<kungfugoat> not really hip-hop, but trip-hop
<blazemonger> i play what i call psy-trance-idm
<blazemonger> lol
<pavs> whats the command to see what services are runnning?
<blazemonger> house is fun
<blazemonger> dj ESP
<bruenig> pavs, ps -A
<Madpilot> pavs, top
<blazemonger> yay
<kungfugoat> I spent way too much money on music at places like beatport
<pavs> thakns
<bruenig> kungfugoat, bittorrent...
<kungfugoat> spent way too much money on DJ equipment too
<blazemonger> kungfugoat: I still do lol
<blazemonger> it's like crack isn't it?
<kungfugoat> yep
<cellfish> ok what would be the command to change the owner of a folder from 'root' to 'cellfish'? is it sudo chown cellfish /media/whatever?
<kungfugoat> It took me 4 months to sell my CD players
<kungfugoat> I kept looking at them and weeping
<bruenig> cellfish, yeah, you might want to do it recursively
<blazemonger> i also throw parties too
<kungfugoat> I now want to buy them back
<rylan> god i love ubuntu
<rylan> who needs a rubix cube, this is way more fun
<blazemonger> http://www.dynebolic.org/ this is the distro that works for me
<Madpilot> kungfugoat, blazemonger - non-support chat to #ubuntu-offtopic or PM, please - try to keep this channel for support questions. Thanks.
<MikesHardLinux> rylan: me too!!!
<blazemonger> and does what I need it to
<blazemonger> it has a midi sequencer
<bruenig> troll
<kungfugoat> Madpilot: sorry about that
* kungfugoat wipes a tear away from his right eye
<blazemonger> dynebolic is good
<blazemonger> kungfugoat:try dynebolic if you are into audio bro
<blazemonger> ubuntu's not there yet for audio
<Mixx> Dr_willis I dd'd from the 36gb to the 72 gb so when it ran out of things to read it just stopped writing
<Michael_Desrosie> okay, so I really want to make the switch over to ubuntu. the only thing keeping me from switching is doubt as to whether or not my wireless card will be supported. its internal, so i cant just take it out and look at the name for it. i found NdisWrapper, and i cant tell whether itll work for me. any suggestions?
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: sorry wasn't here, have to look sometimes after a sick grandma :(
<blazemonger> i was able to just load dynebolic and click on the sequencer and im able to record
<tds5016> hello. I'm having a problem with the xine plugins.... Basically it won't play sirius's online music.
<kungfugoat> Michael_Desrosie: do lspci
<Mixx> Dr_willis probably the thing to do would have been to create a partition of the same size, dd it over, then resize
<blazemonger> but ubu8ntu has to be all complex
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  but did you dd of=/dev/hda or /dev/hda1 ?
<tds5016> I'm not sue which plugin I'm using, or which one I should.
<dynamicreflux> hey curious, does anyone know of a site(s) with a bunch of terminal commands?
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: :-(. hope she is ok. that's ok. i think my last post was just to mention you might need those 2 commands to trouble-shoot
<dynamicreflux> just a complete run through of commands available in terminal
<Mixx> Dr_willis if=/dev/hda2 of=/dev/hdb1
<tds5016> hello?
<Dr_willis> Hmm...
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: saw tht, will try all the stuff :)
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  there goes my theory then.
<rylan> it just feels so dam cool every time i do something in terminal and stuff happnes.
<Dr_willis> dynamicreflux,  check out some linux tutorials.. :) or browse the man pages
<mdesros> so, anybody knowledgeable about support for wireless cards?
<Madpilot> rylan, easy geek points ;)
<tds5016> anyone able to help?
<rylan> though, also scares the hell out of me if i make a small typo
<Mixx> Dr_willis i'm sure there's some file that has the old part size on it, I just haven't foudn it yet (google not being cooperative... yet)
<rylan> Am i the only person that prays a little whenever they hit sudo make install?
<kungfugoat> rylan: no
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: there is one more printer to do, care to take a shot at tht one?
<Madpilot> rylan, yes, spelling matters ;)
<dynamicreflux> why rylan
<dynamicreflux> lol
<tds5016> anyone able to help me out with the sirius not working with the plugin I'm using?
<Madpilot> rylan, I avoid that by never compiling, ever :)
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  that would be the data in the boot record i am guessing.
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: lol! is it by any chance a Dell 3000CN?
<rylan> hahaha
<kungfugoat> rylan: it's pray and then oh sh*t when you see a bunch of errors about pointers
<rylan> i bet.
<rylan> so far no errors
<rylan> i hope.
<pavs> kinda offtpic question I am trying to setup apache server I can see the apache folder from my machine but when I try to do it from a differant machine with my ip address I see my router configuration page, how do I set it up so that I can see my website/apache page?
<Spo8> Hi, i'm getting this error when trying to install.  can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong?  http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/2281/partitionproblemsgm9.png
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: srry to disappoint u but it's an Epson Stylus R230 (USB-based) connected to a Windows machine by USB (I think) although accessible through the network, it's not a network printer
<redbox> pavs: you need to forward port 80 on your router to your local machine that is running apache
<pavs> redbox can I msg you in private>
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: what version of windows is on the computer with the epson?
<kungfugoat> pavs: you shouldn't be seeing your router configuration page unless you're typing in the wrong address
<rylan> WEEEE this is fun.... oh crap! (a short story about linux terminal)
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: It's '98 SE
<tds5016> anyone able to help with video plugins with firefox?
<pavs> how do I forward port 80 to my local machine?
<rylan> time for reboot and praying
<Spo8> can anyone help me out on that install problem above?  i was hoping to get this installed tonight.
<pavs> when I do http://localhost
<pavs> I see my apache webpage
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: i am checking to see of the r230 is even supported yet
<pavs> but when I put my ip it goes to router configuration
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: ok cool :)
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: the correct name is Epson Stylus Photo R230
<[R] eaper> i need help with my ati card
<redbox> pavs: go to your  router configuration there should be an option to port forward
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: it's not listed at openprinting.org, but it'll probably work with the same driver as the whole R200 series....I assume.
<Nergar> can ubuntu tell me the manufacturer of a wlan usb card?
<rylan> IT WORKS!
<Nergar> :/
<cafuego_> Nergar: usually yes. `lsusb'
<rylan> Oh thats just sexy
<Nergar> thnx cafuego_
<rylan> i am a god among people with no ability to use linux! ROAR
<cafuego_> Nergar: it might show the manufacturer as 4 hex digits though
<redbox> Nergar: or try lspci -v
<Mixx> Dr_willis i'm going to try running fsck on startup and see if that .. um .. sorts things out.  =)
<cafuego_> redbox: No.
<tds5016> how do I see what software I have installed via apt-get?
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: from the review http://asia.cnet.com/reviews/printers/0,39051175,39097221p,00.htm it seems it works but not the way I would like it though
<cafuego_> Nergar: If you get hex digits, google is your friend :-)
<redbox> cafuego_: oh! didn't see "usb card" ;p
<Borat> Hi, does anyone know where to find the fonts luxi sans, or Swis721?
<Borat> Thanks.
<Nergar> :D
<tds5016> like I want to search for wha tI have installed in terms of firefox plugins.
<tds5016> ^^
<Spo8> so no one can help with my installation problem?
<[R] eaper> anyone can help me with this?? http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/977/instantnea2js0.jpg
<DigitalNinja> is there a way to install the old version of flash on Edgy? Edgy comes with version 9 I would like the dapper version. I think that's 7
<cafuego_> Borat: Luxi is in `ttf-xfree86-nonfree'
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: ya. that's pretty typical. here's where I'm looking right now: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Photo_R200
<redbox> Spo8: whats your problem?  I see your image, but whats the issue?
<dsquare> wow is the upgrade usually 1.2 gigs?~!?!!
<Borat> cafuego, thanks !
<Spo8> redbox: See at the bottom how it says "No root file system"?  It isn't letting me continue the installation, it just brings up that notice.
<Asc__> tds5016: Well, synaptic should list all such software.
<mike__> using Azureus with 8 to 9 Mbps cable modem speed trying to download ubuntu   and only get incredibly bad (<50k/s) download speeds????
<Asc__> tds5016: Although firefox plugins are also found under ~/.mozilla/plugins
<tds5016> Asc__, oh okay.
<IcemanV9> where OR how do i get qemu packager to update its package from 8.0 to 9.0 for dapper??
<DigitalNinja> I see Flash on dapper is 9 also
<GMWeezel> How can I make xorg use the "nvidia" driver for 3D acceleration but the "nv" driver for 2D?
<redbox> Spo8: your missing something in the earlier steps .. why is / sda5 ? what is sda1 ?
<mike__> what am i doing wwrong??
<cafuego_> and Swiss 721 appears to be downloadable. Just put the .TTF in ~/.fonts/
<redbox> mike__: are there a lot of seeders?
<Spo8> redbox: sda1 is my main windows install.  I created those two with partitionmagic in windows.
<mike__> hold on..
<DigitalNinja> is there a way to go back to flash 7 in edgy
<DigitalNinja> ??
<redbox> Spo8: I'm not familiar with the installation process your image is showing so its hard to say .. is there an option to set sda5 to primary?
<redbox> Spo8: or to set ext3 on sda5 ?
<nnliu> my ubuntu says no swap space available, can anyone help me out? I have created a linux swap partition
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: I read tht page but pretty much is overboard, it does mention something about gutenprint, anyway u can make it less technical for guys like me to understand :)
<Mixx> Dr_willis need to have the super-block updated ;)
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: i can show you the basic network set-up for a windows shared printer (samba), but I fear you may have some trouble to get it working because of that specific printer
<[R] eaper> please help me!! http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/977/instantnea2js0.jpg
<Asc__> DigitalNinja: Probably if you replace the flash 9 plugin with the flash 7 plugin, that would do it.  Not sure where'd you get the v7 plugin these days though.
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  yea.. i was thinking somthing like that.. but couldent rember the name
<MTecknology> Need some help... I have Ubuntu Linux installed nice on my tablet. I'm bored so I felt like installing LinuxMint (A Ubuntu based distro). When trying to boot it hangs. It goes through the regular boot process. The same point where Ubuntu will pause w/ the sliding bar and the screen flickers then loads the desktop, LinuxMint will hang. I waited for almost 15min and got nothing more. I tried booting w/ the acpi=off option but got nowhere. Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Mixx,  im not that geek-haxor
<Spo8> redbox: no, not that I'm aware of.  Both partitions are logical, if that makes a difference.
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: tht is alright, atleast I would have had tried :)
<DigitalNinja> Asc__: Thanks! I'll have to do some searching
<GMWeezel> [R] eaper: You need different video card drivers probably; I remeber having the same problem. If you are using ATI, try fglrx.
<[R] eaper> i have ATI, and the ati.com fglrx driver
<GMWeezel> [R] eaper: Did you reset xorg to reflect the changes?
<[R] eaper> yes
<MikesHardLinux> shirish. from the windows comp with the printer, you need it's ip address, and the share name of the printer.
<GMWeezel> [R] eaper: Hmm well not sure what I did to get it working and I did it so long ago, the links aren't in my history any more. Buena suerte.
<nnliu> my ubuntu says no swap space available, can anyone help me out? I have created a linux swap partition already
<unperson> Hi, my system has an Athlon 64 X2 processor.  I was trying to run the amd64 version of edgy but found the lack of compatibility with proprietary 32-bit binaries too much trouble.  Now I've installed the 32-bit version of Edgy, what kernel should I use (686, k7, etc.)?
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: means even tht printer has an ip address, I was specifically told it's not a network printer (confused)
<unperson> Oh, maybe it's moot.  It looks like k7 and 686 now say they're obsoleted by the generic image.
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: it's connected through the Win'98 SE machine
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: no, not the printer. just the computer's ip address
<[R] eaper> damn... :(
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: since you'll be connecting through that computer
<MTecknology> Need some help... I have Ubuntu Linux installed nice on my tablet. I'm bored so I felt like installing LinuxMint (A Ubuntu based distro). When trying to boot it hangs. It goes through the regular boot process. The same point where Ubuntu will pause w/ the sliding bar and the screen flickers then loads the desktop, LinuxMint will hang. I waited for almost 15min and got nothing more. I tried booting w/ the acpi=off option but got nowhere. Any ideas?
<MTecknology> just by the time it's hanging i would guess an xorg problem, but i've know idea how to diagnose the exact problem or where to begin trying to fix it
<MTecknology> also, i can't find a channel for linuxmint
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: ok cool got tht, so let's say it's 192.168.1. 10 & the name is 'G2'
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: do you know how to share the printer on the windows computer?
<Dr_willis> MTecknology,   could try the  'nofb' boot option. to disalbe the framebuffer and the 'nosplash' option to disable the silly splash screen
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: nope, not at all :P
<Dr_willis> MTecknology,  that may let ya see any error messages
<nnliu> The IRC channel is ready. The server is irc.spotchat.org (standard port 6667) and the channel name: #linuxmint.com
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: but willing to learn
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: :-) hehe. you'll need to tell windows to share the printer. the steps you take depend on if that computer already has sharing enabled or not
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: here's a tutorial. it should be straightforward: http://www.microsoft.com/windows98/usingwindows/work/articles/906Jun/Shareprinter.asp
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: it should be in sharing, as other comps. are able to print through tht, but still run tht one by me so I can check out if it's right or not, it doesn't hurt to check stuff
<rylan> i have a question, is it possible to run photoshop in ubuntu. and if so how.
<Vilhelms> I'm trying to install avant, but a dependancy is missing and I can't install... Here is the output when I try to install http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5878/plain/
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: you may have to go all the way to the network settings to make sure that sharing is enabled. I believe it is disabled by default
<mike__> to whoever asked me about seeds in azurues.......i uninstalled azureus and reinstalled and it seems to be working now  seeds 5(45)
<mike__> speed at 354 kB/s
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: then, (after a reboot) you can right-click on the printer and choose "sharing" and then set it to be shared
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: ok will check tht & will enable it, after tht?
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: right.
<rylan> anyone?
<rylan> photoshop on linux?
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: ok cool will do tht :)
<Asc__> rylan: Try WINE.  It used to work for me.  It doesn't any more, but seems to work better for other people.
<rylan> Asc__, could you run photoshop through wine?
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: I forgot to ask, are you using regular ubuntu (Gnome) or a different one? Xbunutu or Kbunutu?
<Kilroy> why dont u just use gimp?
<glok> anyone have an opinion on which tape backup program is most reliable?
<rylan> because i dont know gimp.
<mike__> learn gimp
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: it's Ubuntu 6.06 :)
<cafuego_> rylan: It's a lit easier to learn gimp than it is to run Photoshop on wine.
<cafuego_> lot easier
<rylan> hmmm, ill considder that
<cafuego_> in fact, learning gimp is possible at all
<asc_> rylan: I used to run 5 with it, and I also heard that 7 worked.  Not sure about more recent versions, but there should be information in winehq's application database
<DaveyJones> does anyone know about runing an ET server?
<rylan> got'it
<Kilroy> Et is too hard he is always trying to "phone home"
<DaveyJones> lol
<DaveyJones> ET the game
<DaveyJones> lol
<asc_> cafuego_: Dunno, it's always seemed to me like the tools don't behave as they should.
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: anything after tht?
<Madpilot> Kilroy, beat me to that joke by about 10 seconds ;)
<Kilroy> lol
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: ok. on the ubuntu machine, when you choose to add a network printer, choose Windows Printer (SMB). if that is not an option, you may need to install smbclient
<DaveyJones> i need to find a file
<Vilhelms> I'm trying to install avant, but a dependancy is missing and I can't install... Here is the output when I try to install http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5878/plain/
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: and smb-common (IIRC)
<Kilroy> anyone run counter strike source under wine?
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: it does show Windows Printer (SMB) :)
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: you enter the IP address of the windows computer where it asks for host. enter the shared-name of the printer where it says printer.
<Nergar> amazing i cant find a driver for windows, all i find is the linux driver :/ life is messing with me
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: don't need a username/password unless you told you windows machine to ask for a username/password
<MTecknology> Need some help... I have Ubuntu Linux installed nice on my tablet. I'm bored so I felt like installing LinuxMint (A Ubuntu based distro). When trying to boot it hangs. It goes through the regular boot process. The same point where Ubuntu will pause w/ the sliding bar and the screen flickers then loads the desktop, LinuxMint will hang. I waited for almost 15min and got nothing more. I tried booting w/ the acpi=off option but got nowhere. Any ideas?.
<MTecknology> .. Just by the time it's hanging I would guess an xorg problem, but I have know idea how to diagnose the exact problem or where to begin trying to fix it.
<seb-_> how upgrade to latest 6 month release from old one?.....apt-get dist-upgrade ??
<DaveyJones> anyone know the path to ET its something like /etwolf ?
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: the next step is where you choose the driver. you may have to try a few, but start with one of the R200 series printers (duh) hehe
<KarlosII> hello, I've installeed gallery 2 nad goto http://localhost/gallery2/ but file is not found, anyone know why?
<asc_> MTeknology: Can you get to a tty?
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: the rest of the steps are just for the description that you  will see.
<DaveyJones> :(
<Vilhelms> KarlosII, What are you using for your HTTPd?
<seb-_> MikesHardLinux: how upgrade to newer ubuntu? apt-get dist-upgrade?
<KarlosII> Vilhelms: all I know is apache 2 is installed and working
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: ok will do tht, any command-line stuff to check whether my comp. is talking to printer or not?
<Vilhelms> KarlosII, Do you know where your siteroot is?
<KarlosII> not sure, it used to be in var/www/ before the upgrade
<MikesHardLinux> seb-_: I personally don't recommend doing version upgrades. they never work for me, I always end up with major problems
<Vilhelms> KarlosII, Is gallery2 a php/cgi script?
<DaveyJones> bah porkchops!
<KarlosII> it's a installa pkg in synaptic
<Mixx> Dr_willis http://mandrivausers.org/lofiversion/index.php/t30308.html ;)
<shirish> seb-_ : Mikes is right, I found the same through the hard way also :)
<Vilhelms> KarlosII, Okay let me find some info on it, hold on
<seb-_> MikesHardLinux, shirish: so you guys do a new install?
<KarlosII> Vilhelms: tried teh forums but all they had was info on the 1.5 version not 2.0 version
<shirish> seb-_ : make backup of ur important data, format & install the new way so no brainache :)
<MikesHardLinux> seb-_: yes. every time. one thing i do is have a separate partition for /home. that way i can keep all my settings and stuff
<seb-_> good idea
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: still checking on the right way to send a test page to a windows shared printer. maybe someone knows the proper command?
<shirish> seb-_ : I used to do tht but need to partition for /home before doing any logical partitions for windows otherwise it didn't work
<noiesmo> hey all, had a hard drive failure, well my ext3 is now ext2 my data appears ok but I would like to convert to ext3 again is this possible without lossing any data
<MTecknology> can anybody PLEASE have some idea for me???
<slosticflier> I set up my printer today it was pretty easy
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: tht would be cool if somebody knows tht
<unperson> If I want to use the proprietary nvidia drives, do I have to use the 386 kernel?
<Mixx> Dr_willis bed now, tunefs tomorrow...
<unperson> Because when I select nvidia-glx in synaptic it wants to install a 386 kernel image.
<noiesmo> unperson, you need the kernel headers matching your running kernel
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: btw when we are on the topic of printers, is there a definite site to know which ones are the most compatible printers are with Ubuntu?
<unperson> noiesmo, You mean to compile the driver myself?
<noiesmo> !envy | unperson
<ubotu> unperson: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Nickname> H guys anybody used the latest version of the vmware edgy eft posted on vmware.com. I installed the automatic updates and I lost my ethernet connection as it is not shown in the network connections
<rangans> H guys anybody used the latest version of the vmware edgy eft posted on vmware.com. I installed the automatic updates and I lost my ethernet connection as it is not shown in the network connections
<Sluff> Mteck, do you get to the X login?
<slosticflier> shirish: the list on the network setup is so long it's rediculious
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: I seem to remember that there is an ubuntu HCL site...
<MikesHardLinux> slosticflier: do you know a simple commandline to send a test page to a windows shared printer, just to make sure your comp can see it?
<imbecile> anyone know how to setup freenx?
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: I have seen tht one, but as slosticflier pointed it out, its messy
<FurthuR> How do I associate a filetype to a console application? I want to be able to run a console app inside gnome-terminal with the selected file
<sigger_> I'm mounting nfs shares from my Knoppmyth system and I guess that the user/group numbers are different.  Its messing up my ability to access.  Any easy solutions?
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: wouldn't it make things simpler, if it had some kind of star rating or something so we know which printers work the best, out of box & require minimal stuff to get it working :)
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: i search on ubuntuforums and also look at openprinting.org, but I dont know of a realy definitive list of known-working stuff
<rangans> HELP
<rangans> ?
<slosticflier> mike if you go to system>admin>printing you can do it from there
<FurthuR> i got a checksum checker (cfv) through apt-get and i wanna know how I can get it to open the terminal so i can see the output of the program once I click on the checksum file
<FurthuR> there isisnt any options to "run in console"
<unperson> noiesmo, Thanks.
<noiesmo> unperson, np envy roks
<FurthuR> any ideas?
<MikesHardLinux> slosticflier: the problem with that solution is if the driver doesn't like that printer, it may not work. I'm sure there;s a way to use the cli to send something like text that doesn't require any drivers
<shirish> slosticflier: the point being if there is a way to communicate to the printer through the command-line, because AFAI understand everything tht we click is nothing but an emulation of the same stuff working through command-line
<slosticflier> what printer are you using?
<slosticflier> let me look
<KarlosII> hello, I've installeed gallery 2 nad goto http://localhost/gallery2/ but file is not found, anyone know why? It has not worked since upgrading from ubuntu 6.06, I have apache2 installed and mysql installed, and the ubuntu pkg supposedly presets it up? Any idea why where to start to find the issue?
<shirish> slosticflier: it's an Epson Stylus photo R230
<unperson> noiesmo, Yeah, I was actually looking at using the repositories from the same guy, but again they want to install the 386 kernel.
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: i honestly don't know how to send something simple like text to a windows shared printer from the commandline, but it's gotta be possible :-)
<spektor> hello
<spektor> I've got a problem and was wondering if anyone could help me
<sstchur> seeking some wireless help:  lspci lists my Atheros card, but iwconfig does not list ath0 anywhere (only lo, eth0, and sit0 all with "no wireless extensions")
<KarlosII> spektor, if you tell us what the problem is, then maybe we can help
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: lol, argh what can I say
<cafuego_> sstchur: You need to install the atheros drivers.
<FurthuR> Anyone knows howto associate a filetype to a console application?
<KarlosII> if noone answers then that means noone is smart enough to know the answer
<cafuego_> sstchur: 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<KarlosII> :)
<Sluff> Can you echo or cat a test files to it???
<sstchur> cafuego_: I installed madwifi... what more do I need?
<sstchur> cafuego_:  ah... okay
<shirish> slosticflier: any luck slosticflier
<cafuego_> sstchur: The drivers are precomiled for your kernel in that package.
<FurthuR> In a way that running that filetype will open a console with the selected console application
<slosticflier> i can't find anything on wiki
<cafuego_> sstchur: if you built ones by hand, you may need to load the drivers by hand. Using prebuilt is easier I guess.
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: LOL. i can do that stuff from msdos so easily, but i still have a lot to learn about using smb on the cli
<spektor> I've got an old Dell inspiron 2100 and it keeps crashing using the edgy live cd,  I was able to edit the xorg.conf file while it was booting but now it's shutting the sytem when it looks like enabling alsa
<Vilhelms> KarlosII, Hey, do you still need help with gallery2?
<sstchur> cafuego_: I didn't buld anything by hand....
<KarlosII> yes Vilhelms
<Keitaru> hey guys what music player do you guys use to run your media/mp3s on linux
<KarlosII> Vilhelms: I thought you dc'ed
<Vilhelms> KarlosII, I did :(
<stylus> beeeep.
<cafuego_> KarlosII: Check /etc/apache2/conf.d/gallery2
<KarlosII> bummer
<slosticflier> is printer hooked to windowsw box?
<sstchur> cafuego_:  what does the line you gave me do exactly?  installes restricted modules I gather, but what is the -$ and (uname -r ) ?>
<Vilhelms> KarlosII, Okay, can you get to http://localhost ?
<KarlosII> yes
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: atleast run tht command by me, the msdos one
<oljanx> Would using python and PyGTK instead of pure C make a huge difference in performance for your run of the mill application, assuming no a lot of number crunching is involved?
<cafuego_> sstchur: $(uname -r) is replaced with the current kernel version.
<shirish> slosticflier: yup it's on windows box
<sstchur> cafuego_:  oh!  well, that's very handy
<cafuego_> sstchur: aye :-)
<slosticflier> ok let me try something
<sstchur> thanks!
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: the msdos would be simple: echo some text > \\192.168.123.123\epson-r230 <---- of course insert the proper ip addres and printer share-name
<kungfugoat> well, I finally got fglrx and dual head working with my radeon x1400
<kungfugoat> all is right with the World
<FurthuR> lol
<cafuego_> KarlosII: Does /etc/apache2/conf.d/gallery2 exist? Did you restart apache2 after installation?
<Lucifel> What options do I have to add to the fstab entry to get my ext3 volume writable by non-root user?
<cafuego_> Lucifel: Nothing, you need to set permissions on the filesystem itself.
<KarlosII> yes I restarted apache after inst6al, one moment checking for that path
<cafuego_> apache or apache2?
<rangans> guys anybody have ethernet adapter disappearing problem with edgy eft automatic upgrade
<FurthuR> Any of you guys know howto get a console based application to run a certain file... as in it would pop up gnome-terminal and run the program with the file you clicked
<tom__> Hello
<Lucifel> cafuego ahh, thank you
<KarlosII> cafuego prince@House:/etc/apache2/conf.d$ cd gallery2
<KarlosII> bash: cd: gallery2: Not a directory
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: just wanted to clarify so you know for sure what to type:   echo any text > \\ipaddress\printer's_shared_name
<Vilhelms> I'm trying to install libwnck-dev as a dependancy for something else but when I try I get the following output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5879/plain/
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: so if I get this right it would be echo some text > \\ipaddress\share-name am I getting it right?
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: yup
<tom__> Any of you able t ohelp me with a small problem i am having?
<chaoticg33k> hello?
<FurthuR> anyone??
<Trixsey> How do I install something with ant?
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: ok atleast I would know what's happening there :)
<Trixsey> =(
<KarlosII> Vilhelms: see my response to cafuego
<FurthuR> tom__ : Ask your question
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: i am sure that wont in linux though, because you are using smb to connect to the printer and that requires extra stuff
<tom__> ok
<KarlosII> awaiting cafuego response
<tom__> my question is, how do i download the updates
<tom__> it asks me for a password
<Trixsey> so fill it in
<Trixsey> lol
<tom__> i use both the admin and my current ones
<Sluff> Your password.
<tom__> and it comes with these errors
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: actually, you could try it, but i doubt it would work....
<Trixsey> lolo
<Trixsey> how do you log in to the comp then?
<cafuego_> KarlosII: file. not directory.
<spektor> anyone know how to diable alsa on boot for the livecd?
<KarlosII> oh sorry
<tom__> The passwords are correct, ill get you guys the errors
<Vilhelms> I'm trying to install libwnck-dev as a dependancy for something else but when I try I get the following output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5879/plain/ What could I do to solve this?
<spektor> automagicly Trixsey
<KarlosII> cafuego gallery2 -> /etc/gallery2/apache.conf
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: I understand tht perfectly, sometimes one does have to also do testing on the windows machine, tht command would work for both the printers & I would have an idea what is there :)
<slosticflier> it's gottbe in samba
<KarlosII> seems to be linked
<FurthuR> Any of you guys know howto get a console based application to run a certain file... as in it would pop up gnome-terminal and run the program with the file you clicked
<shirish> slosticflier: we have figured it out tht it is something to do with samba but what, how devil in the details
<tom__> "Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager:child Terminated with 1 status
<spektor> anyone know how to diable alsa on boot for the livecd? anyone?
<nnliu> " sudo swapon /dev/sda2" turns on my swap, any1 know how to make my swap partition automatically load?
<slosticflier> i got the shovel out
<KarlosII> Tom__ enter your password
<kungfugoat> getting mediamonkey running under wine was foiled by windows validation
<kungfugoat> I don't have a single windows machine to validate
<cafuego_> KarlosII: Yup, that's fine. Is the line 'Alias /gallery2 /usr/share/gallery2' present in that file>
<MikesHardLinux> lol!
<KarlosII> checking
<FurthuR> spektor : there should be a boot argument for that
<Sluff> A symlink would work also eh?
<FurthuR> spektor : look at docu
<philc_> does anyone know if the icons from the human theme are licensed as such where I could use a few of them on a website of mine?
<kungfugoat> anybody know where I can get a copy of MDAC 2.8?
<yell0w> FurthuR, what do you mean ?
<KarlosII> cafuego yes
<tom__> This is odd
<tom__> im using the correct pass
<cafuego_> KarlosII: Hrm. /usr/share/gallery2 exists?
<tom__> the one i use to log
<KarlosII> checking
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: just extra info for possible trouble-shooting. this page has some good info on setting up printing to windows pcs: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing.html
<cafuego_> kungfugoat: Yup, #windows ;-)
<tom__> then i use another, random wrong pass and get the same error
<spektor> FurthuR: thanks
<slosticflier> i got it let me work it out
<KarlosII> cafuego ye3s, remember my localhost points to /var/www/
<Sluff> Do you have multiple usernames on the system Tom?
<Vilhelms> I'm trying to install libwnck-dev as a dependancy for something else but when I try I get the following output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5879/plain/ What could I do to solve this?
<tom__> yes
<CapRiCoRN^80> hi ! any one who has installed ubuntu on sun blade 150 ?
<tom__> I have the root account, which i named root
<cafuego_> KarlosII: DoucmentRoot doesn't affect those aliases.
<KarlosII> k
<Sluff> Eeewwwww......
<tom__> and this user account, which i named tom
<Frogzoo> !sparc
<ubotu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<cafuego_> KarlosII: I'd kill apache with a hammer and start it back up. Also make sure firefox isn't caching a 404 (it can do that).
<Sluff> Not a good idea.
<tom__> Why not?
<Sluff> Root already existed.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<KarlosII> yah I've tried  ff from 2 diff comps...k I will kill -9
<tom__> oh damn lol
<Sluff> I guess you probably overwrote it.
<tom__> shit lol
<Sluff> I saw a fix for that.  Let me dig it up....
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@208.104.89.170]  by tonyyarusso
<spektor> FurthuR: can't find anything in the ubuntu documentation, any other doc I should refer to?
<sstchur> cafuego_: so... after installing the restricted modules... what more do I need?  Nothing seems to have changed
<liusk> hi
<tom__> Hello
<Sluff> Hang on.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dialup-4.254.68.42.Dial1.Chicago1.Level3.net]  by tonyyarusso
<cafuego_> sstchur: sudo modprobe ath_pci
<shirish> MikesHardLinux, slosticflier : guys will just make some tea & then back on :)
<cafuego_> sstchur: (on reboot, stuff should auto-load)
<KarlosII> cafuego dunno if this info is relevant
<Sluff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34089
<KarlosII> cafuego apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<slosticflier> i got the command working on the syntax
<sstchur> cafuego_:  okay, that's kind of what I though... I tried that (forgot the sudo) and the modprobe failed..... I then rebooted, tried it with the sudo, but this time I get module ath_pci not found
<KarlosII> just a fyi
<cafuego_> KarlosII: shouldn't be
<cafuego_> sstchur: ghhrrrmmm..
<MikesHardLinux> slosticflier: cool. is the command smbclient?
<Sluff> Read the entire thing.  First there is a way to add a password to the root account, then a way on down further how to fix this problem.
<tom__> thanks
<KarlosII> cafuego k server restarted
<cafuego_> sstchur: can you check if 'dpkg -l restricted-modules-$(uname -r);' lists 'em as installed?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@d83-186-84-67.cust.tele2.be]  by tonyyarusso
<cafuego_> Um, with linux- in front too
<slosticflier> no lpstat -a will show status of available printers,
<slosticflier> still working on test pager
<Luke> will someone type the word "fluke" so I can see if my highlight allowes it?
<sstchur> cafuego_: I must have screwed up somewhere:  "No packages found matching restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic."
<KarlosII> cafuego The requested URL /gallery2/ was not found on this server.
<KarlosII> Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) PHP/4.4.2-1.1 Server
<cafuego_> sstchur: Ok, retry :-)
<Luke> sstchur: its called "linux-restructed-modules"
<cafuego_> KarlosII: Your apache2 is evil.
<||drake||> how to burn dvds?
<KarlosII> I agree............
<sstchur> Luke: ah... thanks... still verified that they're not installed
<shatrat> ||drake||, use GnomeBaker?
<KarlosII> cafuego but ubuntu installed it......
<||drake||> come default?
<Luke> sstchur: np - will you type the word "fluke" so i can test my highlights on irc?
<sstchur> fluke
<KarlosII> cafuego if I can just rest everything to defaults and try again somehow
<KarlosII> reset*
<sstchur> that's it?
<Luke> sstchur: sweet it worke d- thanks
<shatrat> ||drake||, I dont remember, I bet its in universe repositores at the least though
<sstchur> glad to help :-)
<sstchur> no idea what I did
<Luke> =D
<||drake||> couldnt find it
<||drake||> wait
<Luke> sstchur: it highlights my name whenever someone says it in channel but i was getting highlighted on "fluke" as well as "luke" =D
<||drake||> found
<BHSPitLappy> hey all
<Luke> BHSPitLappy: yea
<||drake||> fluke luked
<Luke> hey*
<sstchur> cafuego_:  ok that time it worked, and now knetworkmanager is picking up my wireless
<KarlosII> cafuego I've tried completely removing gallery
<sstchur> cafuego_:  on the freak chance that I don't see wireless when I reboot, what would that mean?  Is it even possible?
<Luke> nite nite all
<KarlosII> cafuegoI could try a complete removal of apache2 and reinstall
<BHSPitLappy> I have broken dependencies, on a system with no internet access;   It needs these 7 packages, which I've obtained manually and have on a disk, but I don't know how to tell it to use them.
<BHSPitLappy> I can't install them manually, since I can't install ANYTHING (broken packages)
<tom__> Sluff, you there?
<KarlosII> BHSP sudo dpkg -i "name of dir" make sure you are in the dir with the pkg
<Sluff> Yes Tom.
<KarlosII> err "name of file"
<tom__> yeah, it said use the pass of my current user as sudo pass
<tom__> but its like, not working >.<
<Sluff> Yeah after you fix the problems you created by creating a root user.
<kungfugoat> ok, got MDAC
<KarlosII> did u enter a password at setup tom?
<slosticflier> syntax is lp -d (printername) filename
<kungfugoat> MDAC now requires IE 4
<kungfugoat> arghh!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<tom__> karlos, i created a user called "Root" which seems to have overridden the actuall root user
<tom__> lol
<KarlosII> cafuego, wondering if your still able to help?
<KarlosII> Tom_ oh geesh
<tom__> mabey i should just re install
<Sluff> It should tell you how to remove that user and create one correctly.  It's all about access really.
<KarlosII> just reinstall its easier
<eshaase> does ubuntu use .deb files for its packages?
<KarlosII> less time
<BHSPitLappy> KarlosII: heh, I didn't expect it to install.
<cafuego_> KarlosII: phone
<MikesHardLinux> slosticflier: do you think that will also work on a printer shared from a win98 box? maybe lp -d \\192.168.123.123\printer_name file_name
<tom__> Windoze has made me stupidider
<BHSPitLappy> eshaase: yeah
<tom__> brb
<KarlosII> cafuego oh ok sorry :)
<tom__> Reinstalling
<slosticflier> mines shared to a 98 box
<yustaguy> Hello
<Sluff> Tom.  Hang on...
<tom__> kk
<Vilhelms> I just installed Avant but the icon for the current selected window is always missing, until I select another window and then the one that was missing comes back and the other one dissapears. What could be the problem?
<slosticflier> checking it now
<MikesHardLinux> slosticflier: to or from?
<noodles12> how come vnc has a slower visual refresh rate than using windows remote desktop/
<noodles12> ?
<eshaase> BHSPitLappy: so whats this complaint i remember reading about that ubuntu's packages are incompatible with debian's
<MikesHardLinux> noodles12, have you tried adjusting compression settings for vnc?
<slosticflier> ok here it is:
<kungfugoat> nooslwa12: forget vnc
<noodles12> MikesHardLinux: i don't knwo hwo to do that.... >.<.
<slosticflier> you print from directory file is in
<BHSPitLappy> eshaase: no clue, I've used debian packages.
<Sluff> I see the dilemna now Tom.
<slosticflier> lp filename
<kungfugoat> use either X tunnelled through SSH or freenx
<Sluff> YOu need access to add a user.
<yustaguy> Excuse any breach of etiquette...but live ubuntu cd's won't run on my XP machine. I suspect DEP. Is there a way around that? Thanks for any help
<tom__> yeah lol
<noodles12> MikesHardLinux: i just set-up tightvnc on the windows machine and used vncviewer to connect.
<slosticflier> just tested it, I can here printer spooling
<Sluff> Neither account, or any account you made can get by the ?
<tom__> well, when i try to log onto the user called Rott in the login screen
<tom__> it says "This user cannot login from here" or somthing along those lines
<slosticflier> mikes_hard did you get that>
<MikesHardLinux> slosticflier: shirish has an epson R230 on a win98 box, and wants to access it from an ubuntu box. it doesn't seem that lp filename would work?
<Sluff> Hmmm.
<slosticflier> the printer here is hooked up to a 98 box, works fine
<MikesHardLinux> noodles12: tightvnc has a setting fro compression somewhere in there that will affect the speed. I havent used it in a while....
<noodles12> MikesHardLinux: would i be changing it on the server or clientside?
<slosticflier> Ubuntu is oodles easier to set up network printers on
<MikesHardLinux> noodles12: on the client side. i know it sounds weird, but it works :-)
<Dr_willis> slosticflier,  i agree with you there.
<tom__> Sluff, im going to reinstall ok, ill be right back ^^_
<dabaR> MikesHardLinux: has shirish tried adding the printer through the gnome-cups-add dialog?
<dynamicreflux> anyone have any idea why my colors are distorted in Mplayer when viewing content
<dynamicreflux> seems to have a purple hue
<dabaR> tom__: What is your issue?
<MikesHardLinux> slosticflier, it isn't so much that as much as there is no guarantee that the R230 is even supported, since it isnt listed as being supported
<slosticflier> I took me forever to get windows to print to it, took me 2 sec on this
<slosticflier> ahh i see, does he have the driver?
<tom__> I think i over wrote the root account and cant downlaod updates because my passwords always wrong
<shirish> MikesHardLinux:  slosticflier dabaR: hi guys i'm back :)
<dabaR> tom__: no need to reinsatll.
<Trixsey> I can't get Samba to work. I try to connect to my Vista machine and I get prompted for user/pw.. I tried inputting both user/pw for my "root"/admin in Vista..then I tried another account I made specifically for this.. neither works
<Trixsey> Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: server".
<Trixsey> I get this after 3-4 failed attempts
<Trixsey> Ideas?
<MikesHardLinux> i was just giving shirish some possible trouble-shooting tips in case the regular install didn't work
<Sluff> OKay Tom.
<dabaR> tom__: So, open a terminal, and type sudo ls, then see whether your password works.
<haary> can anyone recommend a current and cheap notebook that works with Linux?
<glok> anyone have a suggestion ... stumped on why samba works from one xp box but not another, using same xp account/pwd
<Vilhelms> I just installed Avant but the icon for the current selected window is always missing, until I select another window and then the one that was missing comes back and the other one disapears. What could be the problem?
<slosticflier> shirish, do you have the driver for your printer?
<dabaR> haary: http://system76.com/
<Sluff> Just create a user for yourself.  ANd you should be fine.
<dabaR> glok: did you add a machine account for the machine?
<shirish> slosticflier: from what MikesHardLinux has been telling me, the R200 series is okish, don't know if there is one written for the R230 specifically
<tom__> Tom is not in the sudouseres list. This incident will be reported
<david> ok i got my wallpapper woring ing in fluxbox but how do save it so idont have to run the root command evey time i start FB
<dynamicreflux> anyone have any idea why my colors are distorted in Mplayer when viewing content
<Trixsey> Give me suggestions!
<Trixsey> Save me!
<glok> dabar, i have put the new machine into hosts.allow ... didn't see what adding a machine accnt means
<glok> what command?
<Sluff> Whoa.  He;s being reported.
<dabaR> glok: see help for smbpasswd
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: one thing I found that may help if the add printer thing doesn't work is from the cli you can list all the shares from the windows box like this: smbclient -L 192.168.123.123 . At least you'll know your computer "sees" the shares
<Sluff> See any black helicopters yet? ):
<asdf_> c
<tom__> >.< thats bad right
<Trixsey> help me!!
<Trixsey> Help me!! :'(
<glok> dabar oic - i am using the same xp account on the boxes btwn what works and doesn't -
<Sluff> NOt really. :)
<tom__> oh ok lol
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: what is 192.168.123.123 ?
<dabaR> tom__: restart the computer, and press escape to get to the grub menu. select rescue mode, and it will get you to a root prompt. At it, type adduser tom admin. then restart, and voila. Do you understand?
<Trixsey> Save me!! :'(
<dynamicreflux> shoot no one knows how to fix mplayer?
<tom__> yup
<KarlosII> hmm
<BHSPitLappy> okay
<glok> so if the accnt on linux was created for one machine, now i use it off another machine - should that work or no?
<dabaR> Trixsey: don't do that, please.
<tom__> brb
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: put the ip address of the windows box in there
<tom__> tyvm
<dabaR> tom__: good luck.
<BHSPitLappy> to fix my broken dependencies, I still need to remove one package (musixtex-slurps), but I can't remove it.  It errors out.
<haary> dabaR: Thanks. But I'm afraid they don't have resell rartners in Europe...
<ardchoille> dynamicreflux: I can only suggest chaning the video driver within mplayer and see if that helps.
<dynamicreflux> how does one do that ardchoille
<Sluff> It is his root account that is hosed.  Can you adduser root admin to fix it?
<dabaR> haary: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops :)
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: ok will do, although I'm able to see the hdd of networked comps, but not the printer :(
<Sluff> Maybe after you remove the non-admin'd root.
<slosticflier> the command will work once the printer is set up,
<dabaR> glok: there is this concept of a machine account. read the help for smbpasswd
<ardchoille> dynamicreflux: Open mplayer, right-click the main window, choose Preferences, go to the Video tab and choose a different video driver. This has sometimes helped me fix things.
<dynamicreflux> interesting
<dynamicreflux> thanks man
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: are you sure those comps are sharing a printer? if so, then that is strange
<glok> dabar, ok thanks i missed that concept, will check it out
<haary> dabaR: Thanks again
<slosticflier> but there has to be 100 printers on the epson list, and you have the one that isn't there
<Keitaru> how do you install .svg files aka dock
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: yup I'm sure, but still will re-check them again when I visit his place in the evening
<Trixsey> <Trixsey> I can't get Samba to work. I try to connect to my Vista machine and I get prompted for user/pw.. I tried inputting both user/pw for my "root"/admin in Vista..then I tried another account I made specifically for this.. neither works
<Trixsey> <Trixsey> Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: server".
<Trixsey> <Trixsey> I get this after 3-4 failed attempts
<Trixsey> <Trixsey> Ideas?
<kungfugoat> I can't believe I have to install office 2000 just to get mediamonkey to work under wine
<MikesHardLinux> slosticflier: ya! LOL!! that's my problem with wireless nics. I always end up with an atheros nic, and have never set one up atheros sucessfully in linux :-(
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: from any windows box, in the CLI I just need to type echo some text \\ipaddress\printer's shared name right?
<Pie-rate> is there a good utility to change Vorbis .ogg file properties (like genre, artist)
<dabaR> Trixsey: please keep your question in one line, or paste to pastebin, and link here.
<ardchoille> Pie-rate: Try easytag
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: yes
<ardchoille> !easytag
<ubotu> easytag: viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99.12-1 (edgy), package size 748 kB, installed size 2428 kB
<plex0r> can anyone help me with beryl?
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: you forgot the >
<dynamicreflux> ardchoille, im not seeing anything in reference to a video driver
<chris_> does anyone here in Ubuntu use Yakuake?
<ardchoille> dynamicreflux: Are you in the video tab?
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: echo some text > \\ip_address\printer_share_name
<shirish> MikesHardLinux: my mistake lol :P its direction pipe
<dynamicreflux> this is the DEFUALT movie player ardchoille
<slosticflier> shirish, try installing the generic stylus photo and see if that works
<ardchoille> dynamicreflux: YEs, the one installed from the Ubuntu repos
<dynamicreflux> there is general / display / audio
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: that's a nice simple trouble-shooting step because it doesn't require any driver
<dynamicreflux> under display, there is no video driver
<plex0r> i installed beryl and it installed fine and it runs, but it looks distroted and green
<ardchoille> dynamicreflux: You need to go to the "Video" tab
<dynamicreflux> there is no "video" tab
<dynamicreflux> i think u are using a different prog
<shirish> slosticflier: the drivers & stuff come much l8ter for me, right now I'm looking for a simple one-line command so tht I can talk to the printer
<ardchoille> dynamicreflux: Did you right-click and choose properties?
<Pie-rate> ardchoille: it has a dependency of libvorbisfile3, will libvorbisfile3 just work with rhythmbox?
<cry0x> chris_: I have it installed and use it frequently
<shirish> slosticflier: something similar to what MikesHardLinux told me about the windows one
<ardchoille> Pie-rate: no idea
<plex0r> i installed beryl and it installed fine and it runs, but it looks distroted and green
<dynamicreflux> yes sure did
<chris_> cryox you're using Ubuntu?
<cry0x> indeed
<shirish> slosticflier: if tht works then one can try getting a better printer driver :)
<stylus> slosticflier, :P
<MikesHardLinux> shirish: I gotta do some homework. I hope you get the printers going without any problems!
<plex0r> i installed beryl and it installed fine and it runs, but it looks distroted and green
<stylus> You cannot install me!
<dynamicreflux> wait, ardchoille, what am i right clicking on
<dynamicreflux> i dont understand where this properties thing is
<slosticflier> ok this will tell you if your box see's the printer
<slosticflier> lpstas -a
<KarlosII> cafuego I will come back later I ned to get some sleep
<ardchoille> dynamicreflux: You should right click on the mplayer main window
<dynamicreflux> this is "totem movie player"
<cry0x> k
<slosticflier> lpstat -a
<dynamicreflux> unless totem isnt what i should be using
<plex0r> i installed beryl and it installed fine and it runs, but it looks distroted and green
<ardchoille> dynamicreflux: Well, that isn't mplayer, now is it?
<dynamicreflux> <- idiot, ardchoille
<shirish> slosticflier: ok will try tht one also :)
<dynamicreflux> well, is totem any good or should i trash it
<Trixsey> Thank you for your advice, dabaR. I have now prepared a text on mathbin. You may find it at: http://www.mathbin.net/8036
<ardchoille> 22:20:19 < dynamicreflux> shoot no one knows how to fix mplayer?
<KarlosII> cafuego k
<NoEvidenZ> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dynamicreflux> why the heck does it say Mplayer in my apps bar, and it brings totem then
<ardchoille> dynamicreflux: I was answering your question pertaining to fixing mplayer, why am I an idiot for doing that?
<dynamicreflux> no
<dynamicreflux> i am
<dynamicreflux> lol
<dynamicreflux> im the idiot
<ardchoille> lol
<slosticflier> if that doesn't work, use add printer wizard (it takes 1 min)  look for the name of the box the printer is hooked to
<dabaR> Trixsey: what about checking whether your users are allowed to log in remotely, is there such a thing in vista?
<slosticflier> then if it has a printer listed, your box see's it
<dynamicreflux> ah i got it now
<dynamicreflux> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> dynamicreflux: IMHO, tote is the worst media player on the planet. MPlayer, however, ROCKS!
<dynamicreflux> understood
<david> how do i save my Esetroot settings?
<shirish> slosticflier: wouldn't lpstat -p would be better?
<david> in fluxbox
<chris_> cry0x did you check out Tilda?
<ubm> I think i have found a problem with fluxbox running on the latest ubuntu build. When i launched nautilus from xterm as root it shutdown fluxbox and my background changed back to default as in what you see during login... anyone else experience this issue?
<dynamicreflux> tilda
<slosticflier> either one works
<dynamicreflux> is very very unstable
<cry0x> chris_ no, is it similar?
<cry0x> I use gnome so I don't really like having and kde apps installed
<cry0x> so I use aterm more often
<chris_> unstable how? it is working perfectly for me
<chris_> check out Tilda.
<chris_> does the same thing
<chris_> only it's better
<shirish> slosticflier: ok will try all tht one by one, this is installed by default when ur using CUPS or something else has to be installed?
<david> my backgroud doeosn't stay either after i restart fluxbox
<shirish> slosticflier: I meant the lpstat command
<slosticflier> lpstat -a or -p will show printers that your box see's
<ubm> david have you tried running nautilus as sudo from xterm?
<ubm> see if it kills fluxbox on your machine
<david> no not yet
<slosticflier> but if your network settings aren't set up for it, the easiest way is to use the wizard
<ubm> please let me know if it does because this could be very very bad
<shirish> slosticflier: ok cool, will try them, thnx for all the help :)
<ardchoille> ubm: First of all, never run a GUI app with sudo, you need to use gksudo for GUI apps. Secondly, nautilus manages the desktop and if you run nautilus, it will change the desktop bg and disable any other menus for other window managers.
<MyGhetek> how do i enable dhcp on interface eth0 in command line?
<slosticflier> anyone here install kaffeine 0.8.3?
<Trixsey> dabaR, when connecting to another computer, do you use an account on the computer you are connecting TO? Or do you use an account on the computer you are connected FROM, configured to be accepted by the target machine?
<dabaR> connecting to, Trixsey
<Trixsey> Then this should be working!
<Trixsey> Gosh!
<Trixsey> :'(
<dabaR> if you want to connect to your home computer from its keyboard, you use that computer's login
<ubm> ardchoille yes you are correct when you say that, but why does nautilus do this is my question.. thanks for your response.
<dabaR> Trixsey: read a little, I am busy atm. http://forums.microsoft.com/TechNet/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=1175590&SiteID=17
<ardchoille> ubm: Because nautilus, by default, manages the desktop when it runs. If you use Fluxbox and use run nautilus, it will change the desktop bg and disable FLuxbox's desktop menus.
<ubm> ardchoille is there a way for me to bring up xterm or do i need to reboot?
<ubm> i want to restart fluxbox
<ed1t> how much space does a new ubuntu installation takes?
<Sluff> CD says 2 gb.
<ardchoille> ubm: No need to reboot. You can simply CTRL+ALT+BCKSPC to restart X and log in again. But, you need to learn how to disable nautilus' management of the desktop. I'll show yo how to do that when you're logged back in.
<ubm> ardchoille you are the shiznic my man thank you so much!
<ardchoille> ubm: You're welcome :)
<ubm> brb
<dynamicreflux> ardchoille: what is the best option for watching embedded .mpg's in firefox
<ubm> ardchoille i'm back and I patiently await your response.
<david> no that dint work when i resarted fluxbox no background
<ardchoille> ubm: Ok, hold on..
<ardchoille> dynamicreflux: No idea, I don't allow videos in web browsers.
<hasrat_usa> i need some help really badly! :(
<dynamicreflux> hrm interesting, alright
<hasrat_usa> i'm using a ubuntu live CD and chatting from Gaim right now
<hasrat_usa> and i want to know wheather or not it will support my nVIDIA geforce card after i install it to my HDD
<david> it should
<cry0x> chris_ tilda seems okay, what key do you use as your hotkey?
<david> i have a geforce and no probs
<ardchoille> ubm: http://rafb.net/p/iCjhsj74.html
<Sluff> Should look exactly the same as it does now.
<david> try automatix to get right 3d drivers for it
<hasrat_usa> and also, i used to have only a NTFS partition (size: 160 GB) and XP was installed on that. now how do i create two seperate partitions (one for swap and another for linux file system) out of this 160 GB space? i don't want to lose windows XP. i wanna dual boot
<ardchoille> ubm: After you have done that, launching nautilus should not change anything when it runs.
<cry0x> exit
* ardchoille hands cry0x a "/"
<cry0x> thanks, but no thanks. Had this highlighted instead of my terminal
<ardchoille> cry0x: hehe
<hasrat_usa> how can i make a free space out of this 160 GB partition without affecting windows XP?
<hasrat_usa> i have GParted right in front of me
<Sluff> When you install there is an option to repartition your drive to add space.
<hasrat_usa> ok and?
<hasrat_usa> would that do harm to windows XP?
<ubm> ardchoille that's the winning ticket! It worked like a charm and all is well. :)
<Sluff> In theory. no...
<ardchoille> ubm: W00T!
<ubm> haha
<hasrat_usa> okay sluff thanks a lot by the way when i install, four options come up regarding partitioning. exactly which one should i go for?
<ardchoille> ubm: iirc, fluxbox has a run dialog.. I think it comes up with ALT+F2
<tom__> nooooooo@@!!!!
<ubm> yeah well at least i have enough humility 'being a humble' person to ask questions and not give up and never give back in to M$.
<regress> how can I change the installation dir synaptic uses?
<ardchoille> ubm: You can use that even if your menus are borked.
<unperson> What is the proposed repository?
<tom__>  /wrists
<ardchoille> ubm: That's very wise of you ;)
<unperson> I have some idea what backports is.
<amonkey> during bootup, the loading bar hangs for a good minute for something, how can i find out what it is?
<Sluff> Should be one something like repartition from free space.  I can't remember exact words.
<dabaR> hasrat_usa: you should resize right in the installer. there is an option for that. Always back up important data before doing things to your hard disk, like this partitioning, it is 99.9, or some high percentage safe, but you do not want to the the 0.01, do you?
<variant> amonkey: it sounds like dhcp, do you use dhcp to get an ip address?
<variant> Sluff: gparted
<tom__> damit, i get update manager working to be told i need to download a new ubuntu coz im Out of date
<ardchoille> tom__: Which Ubuntu are you using?
<Sluff> I was going to mention that.  There is always the chance this could wipe your windows.
<variant> tom__: what does lsb-release -a say?
<tom__> ahahaa lol wait a sec
<ardchoille> tom__: lsb_release -a
<regress> how can I change the installation dir synaptic uses- is it an easy google question?
<tom__> lsb n\a release 5.04, code name horay
<hasrat_usa> should i go for ext3 journaling system?
<ardchoille> tom__: The current stable is Edgy (6.10)
<tom__> ahahaa
<variant> regress: well, you could symlink it to another directory. there may be an official way to do it but that will have the same affect and wont cause any problems
<tom__> i orded a cd ages ago
<regress> using Edgy in case that's important
<Sluff> Is that the default?
<tom__> like AGES ago
<regress> oh
<regress> that would be nice
<zcrxsir88> can someone help me with a Ubuntu dual boot question!!?!?!
<regress> my hd is too full now, trying to put it on a different partition
<variant> regress: by installation dir do you mean where the programs are installed to or where it downloads the packages to?
<ardchoille> tom__: I would imagine that ShipIt is backed up, given the popularity of Ubuntu.
<tom__> would it help if i downlaod the updates
<regress> variant, both would be nice
<tom__> would it update me to the next stable version?
<ardchoille> tom__:  you on DSL?
<tom__> yeah, broadband
<tom__> NZ lol
<Sluff> download image file.
<zcrxsir88> anyone there?!
<ardchoille> tom__: You can download the latest and burn it: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<tom__> but
<regress> so would symlinking kill the programs I have installed already?
<variant> regress: well, if you have a spare partition you can move the larger directories out to the spare and symlink it.. for example /usr/share is pretty big normaly so mv /usr/share /media/sparepartition/ && ln -s /media/sparepartition /usr/share
<Atom-> zcrxsir88 just ask your question
<tom__> if its an iso then what can i sue 2 burn it
<amonkey> variant, thats what i thought too. yes i do use dhcp, how can i disable it trying to find a dhcp address on boot?
<variant> regress: no
<regress> ah, that's a nice command, hehe
<regress> thanks
<ardchoille> tom__: I believe nautilus can burn an ISO as an image
<regress> I'll give it a try
<variant> amonkey: well, if your using dhcp then you should leave it.. otherwise you wont be able to connect to the net?
<Sluff> doubleclicking file should let you burn an ISO image.
<ardchoille> tom__: see what Sluff just said ^^
<variant> tom__: just burn it and it will chose how to do it auto
<tom__> So why exactly is MS stil lable to sell windows, Linux seems so much better, seriously, doubt Explorer can burn iso
<zcrxsir88> Ok. So I have a 120 GB HD, 60 GB is Win XP, Remainder is Ubuntu (on it now ;)...  But Grub isnt showing that I have XP installed.  How do I get to dual boot.  Right now it defaults to Ubuntu Since I just installed it!
<elyon225> tom__: Windows has a much larger marketing budget :)
<variant> !dualboot | zcrxsir88
<ubotu> zcrxsir88: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<ardchoille> tom__: Windows is still around?! ;)
<Sluff> And Satanic influences. :)
<elyon225> tom__: Most people I even MENTION Linux to have no idea what it is.
<stonarmusic> anyone know how to change the date format in 'Evolution' to us-style?
<amonkey> variant, it's a laptop. i don't want it grabbing dhcp at boot anyway.
<elyon225> Sluff: That too.
<tom__> meh
<ardchoille> Sluff: hehe
<variant> amonkey: hmm, it might not even be that thats causing the problem.. i beleive during boot you can press escape or something to disable the ubuntu splash screen
<variant> amonkey: or boot with nofb in grub options
<stonarmusic> when i try to set the exception for recurrances it comes up 14/02/07 instead of 02/14/07
<tom__> MS should seriously start giving up, whats better 600 or so Private workers working on a behemothof an os, or thousands, an entire community working on certian Distros
<variant> amonkey: that way you will see for sure whats causing the problem before we go disableing anything
<tom__> oh well, one day =P
<dabaR> tom__: worked?
* Sluff concurs.
<variant> tom__: true, but !offtopic
<david> ive also tryed fbsetbg and it still dosent save backgroud perminantly
<variant> david: you are using fluxbox?
<nrdb> Hi, I am using the C command "ioctl(cdrom,CDROMEJECT,0)" to open the CD ROM tray, if there is no CD in the drive the command returns an error and errno is 5 indicating an 'IO error'.  Am I doing something wrong ?
<ardchoille> tom__: Well, If M$ employed intelligence, then Windows wouldn't be the crap it is to begin with.
<elyon225> tom__: I'm not even sure MS knows about Linux... haven't seen a Linux version of IE yet ;)
<david> yes
<tom__> oh right, so back on topic
<tom__> lol
<dabaR> tom__: did you get your sudo back?
<ardchoille> oops, yeah, ot.. I'll shutup now.
<amonkey> variant, nofb, perfect. thanks
<tom__> Doubt MS would make IE 4 Linux, any way, why would ya want it lol
<variant> david: it's been so long since i used flux, you mighth ave to set it int he configfile
<tom__> yeah i got sudo ^^_
<tom__> but
<zcrxsir88> Ok, so that help file for dual boot didnt really help. I have both OS's installed.  I need help getting Grub working properly!
<dabaR> tom__: you were gonna reinstall:P
<zcrxsir88> so that I can dual boot
<tom__> i ahve to download the latest version of ubuntu
<variant> zcrxsir88: it tells you how to do it in that help file
<tom__> becuase im using 5.04
<dabaR> !upgrade > tom__
<david> ill try that thanks
<tom__> so im D/Ling it now
<Sluff> Your fine Tom.  It's your Ubuntu that's outdated. :)
<chiefbearclaw> lo everyone
<dabaR> tom__: see private message from ubotu. You can upgrade from this version to the newest.
<dabaR> tom__: one version at a time:)
<zcat[1] > !i815
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i815 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tom__> lol
<tom__> oh well, i started DLing, its only gona take
<tom__> 2 and a half hrs
<ardchoille> tom__: upgrading from where you are to Edgy would likely take longer than downloading Edgy anyway.
<Sluff> That's not terrible.
<sivik> how do i set the suders to ask for a password evertime i do a command wtih sudo
<sivik> how do i set sudoers so it always asks for a password when doing a command as sudo
<variant> sivik: use te visudo command
<sivik> variant: but i don't know what i need to add
<variant> sivik: we heard you the first time. please dont repeat your self liket hat
<sivik> variant, well, no one answered me
<ardchoille> variant: He'll need the proper syntax to enter into viduso
<sivik> variant, i tried something before and its not working
<tom__> sooo, does ubunto come with a C compiler
<sivik> ardchoille, thanks, thats what i'm trying to figure out, what i need to add the the visudo so it works correctly
<variant> sivik: i actualy don't know the exact part of the config that specifies the timeout..
<sivik> tom__, no you have to add it
<tom__> aww well
<sivik> tom__, gcc
<variant> tom__: apt-get install build-essential
<sivik> tom__, or build-essential
<tom__> ok, thanks
<sivik> tom__ yw
<sivik> ardchoille, do you know what the syntax needs to look like?
<zcrxsir88>  hmmm. will dual booting with Ubuntu work since my windows part is NTFS????
<ardchoille> sivik: I just saw it on the forums, searching for it now..
<sivik> zcrxsir88, yes
<sivik> ardchoille, ok, just send me the link when you find it
<sivik> zcrxsir88, grub is able to read ntfs so it will work
<sivik> zcrxsir88, thats how i boot my desktop
<zcrxsir88> ok, well its not seeing my windows part
<tom__> <3 auzzie servers
<sivik> zcrxsir88, does ubuntu see it after you load it
<zcrxsir88> nope!
<variant> sivik: he doesn't know what you mean
<zcrxsir88> after I installed Ubuntu all it see's is Ubuntu
<racarr> Anyone have any advice on resizing an LVM ext3 partition?
<ardchoille> sivik: You looking for a longer sudo timeout?
<sivik> zcrxsir88, does it not appear when you do a df -l
<ytoox> hi, how do I stop and resume metalinks with aria2?
<sivik> ardchoille, shorter
<sivik> ardchoille, i want it to ask me all the time, not every few minutes
<zcrxsir88> didnt try that...
<zcrxsir88> do i type that command in Grub?
<sivik> zcrxsir88, you should be able to see the parition
<sivik> zcrxsir88, you will have to go in and edit your menu.lst file to make it work correctly
<sivik> ardchoille, does that make sense?
<variant> racarr: you should be able to use resize2fs
<ardchoille> sivik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229309&highlight=sudo+timeout
<PygmyBaldEagle> Anyone know about winex3?
<sivik> ardchoille, thanks
<sivik> i will check it out
<ardchoille> sivik: I think timeout=0 makes it to ask every time.
<racarr> variant: I do not think so...it is not a partition with a file system it is a partition being used as a volume in a group
<sivik> ardchoille, thats what i did, but it doesn't seem to work
<variant> racarr: hmm, yeah sorry. do you have e2fsadm installed?
<variant> racarr: check
<zcrxsir88> no i dont see it if i do the df -l command
<ardchoille> sivik: :(
<zcrxsir88> I know that if I rewrite my MBR ill auto boot back into windows though :)
<PygmyBaldEagle> Can anyone help me with winex3?
<sivik> ardchoille, timeout=0 in the file doesn't work
<racarr> variant: I don't think e2fsadm exists for lvm2, apt-file search indicates that no installable package contains it
<ardchoille> sivik: Here are some more http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=14602496
<variant> racarr: seems to be good instructions here: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/extendlv.html
<quaal> does anyone use azureus ?
<ardchoille> sivik: It's not timeout=, it's passwd_timeout=
<sivik> ardchoille, yeah, i saw that now
<variant> racarr: this might be more appropriate actualy: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-lvm-maintainers/2005-August/000174.html
<racarr> variant: Need to shrink, and the tool it mentions e2fsadm doesn't exist for
<racarr> lvm2
<ardchoille> sivik: Please let me know if that works for you
<variant> racarr: check that next link
<ardchoille> I may do it myself
<zcrxsir88> any thoughts?
<sivik> sudoers file: syntax error, line 9 and i added passwd_timeout=0
<sivik> ardchoille, for some reason its not saving it
<ardchoille> sivik: Did you add that in the "Defaults" section?
<ardchoille> s/section/line/
<racarr> variant: Looking in to it thanks
<PygmyBaldEagle> Looking for some help with winex3
<sivik> ardchoille, yes
<sivik> ardchoille, same error
<ardchoille> Hmm
<zcrxsir88> is there a file i can edit for grub to input the boot for windows or something?
<ardchoille> sivik: I haven't been able to get it to work either.
<ardchoille> :(
<sivik> zcrxsir88, yes, its called menu.lst
<sivik> in the /boot/grub folder
<defrysk>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sivik> ardchoille, it seems to be fubared
<sivik> defrysk, i just told him
<david_> nope didnt work just acted like i never touched the config fill for fluxbox style twice configuration
<sivik> ardchoille, thats why i wish someone that has done it would respond
<RaidenCX> so will creating a partition from a logical one erase data or something?
<ardchoille> sivik: You might post in the forums and ask for the exact syntax.. stating what you have tried and what errors you received. Te ubuntuforums.org is quite awesome.
<sivik> ardchoille, yeah, i use it all the time, i just couldn't ever find anything about it for some reason, it would return no search results
<ardchoille> sivik: Make a new post :)
<PygmyBaldEagle> can anyone give me a hand with winex3
<RaidenCX> pygmy, whats the query
<PygmyBaldEagle> Well, I suppose my problem is more with xlibs
* nonix4 ponders... current h/w finally breaking down after 9 years of 24/7 +50% oc use... what kind of new hardware should he choose (esp. video cards)?
<Xuck> wow
<sivik> ardchoille, i just posted in that area
<ardchoille> nonix4: For video cards, I'd stick with nVidia
<sivik> now i get to wait for a reply
<nonix4> ardchoille: they didn't exist back when I last upgraded :)
<ardchoille> sivik: URL?
<RaidenCX> so will creating a partition from a logical one erase data or something?
<ardchoille> nonix4: Oh, ok
<Xuck> Anyone here give out bnc's?
<sivik> i would concur with ardchoille stay nvidia, they work better and have better support for linux than ati until amd starts releasing open source drivers
<bozo_> I have a stupid question: is there a channel for feisty testing?
<sivik> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2158932#post2158932
<sivik> i just added a reply
<ardchoille> bozo_: #ubuntu+1
<bozo_> thanks
<sivik> #ubuntu+1 is always the channel for the test version
<PygmyBaldEagle> I was able to get winex3 installed, but when I tried to execute the setup file I wanted to open, it gave me a x11 error
<sivik> PygmyBaldEagle, is that a new version of wine or something?
<PygmyBaldEagle> as far as I know it's an older version
<erlingre> Hello I'm working on a small bash script and want to create a message in X. xmessage is very crude do I have any alternative for Ubuntu/Gnome that is installed by default?
<furryballs> Is there a way to search vbulletin forums for words with brackets in them? Like for example searching for "[word] "?
<nonix4> ardchoille: Upgraded the h/w that is... software on the other hand... I tend to run bleeding edge kernels, thus blobs / binary drivers are mostly unacceptable. How good are the opensource drivers for those cards these days?
<PygmyBaldEagle> They changed the name
<RaidenCX> pygmy, try updating and exporting xlib files from a working sys
<sivik> PygmyBaldEagle, what are you trying to run?
<PygmyBaldEagle> I'm trying to setup The Wheel of Time from cdrom
<sivik> PygmyBaldEagle, like what software are you going to run with it
<variant> erlingre: there is a gnome/kde version, i forget the name though
<PygmyBaldEagle> I plan on running it with winex
<sivik> Pyromancer, i would check out wine, they probably support it
<variant> erlingre: probably gtk-message or soemthing simmilar
<sivik> PygmyBaldEagle, why old software?
<PygmyBaldEagle> Because I don't want to pay the 15 dollar subscription fee for the new stuff
<ardchoille> nonix4: I have used nvidia drivers on 5 distros and never had a problem. The ones in the Ubuntu repos are easy to install.
<sivik> PygmyBaldEagle, wine doesn't charge for anything, at least that i can find
<sivik> PygmyBaldEagle, now Cedega does, but wine doesn't
<ardchoille> nonix4: I tried ATI drivers once, it was a nightmare.
<PygmyBaldEagle> Where are you looking at wine
<Xuck> IF YOU GIVE OUT BNC'S PLEASE MSG ME THANK YOU
<sivik> winehq.com and the winehq channel
<sivik> PygmyBaldEagle, #winehq
<amonkey> if when i closed vlc the music continued to play, and killall vlc doesn't do anything, how can i force everything to let go of my soundcard (hw mixing ftw)
<sivik> not trying to advertise for the channel, just letting him know about it.  I don't want to get into trouble
<erlingre> variant: I have used something in the past, but can't remember the name. I don't think it is called something ovious as I hve alredy tried for any combination of g[tk]  and message, etc.. :(
<sivik> amonkey, do a ps aux and search for vlc, and then do a kill processnumber that you fround from ps aux
<ardchoille> sivik: No problem in pointing some that way to help them with an issue :)
<PygmyBaldEagle> Thanks, I'll take a look at that
<variant> erlingre: ask in gnome on irc.gimp.net
<thekidrio> amonkey: ps aux | grep vlc
<sivik> ardchoille, just wanted to make sure
<sparr> my firefox is giving me weird cursors...  a blue pointer, a very tall hand for links, a blue cursor with a spinning clock while loading.  very surprising, very annoying.  what might have done that and how do i fix it?
<erlingre> variant: okay, thanks
<sivik> amonkey, what thekidrio said works as well, and then do a kill to the process number of anything with vlc
<thekidrio> or killall -9 vlc
<thekidrio> but thats lazy hehe
<sivik> amonkey, or just restart your gui
<sivik> thekidrio, what does the -9 do?
<amonkey> thekidrio, sivik, ah, it
<amonkey> 's name is actually wxvlc
<sivik> amonkey, its also better to kill the process number
<anut> How should I make Ubuntu recognize my secondary hard disk as storage?  It didn't give me the option of setting up an LVM or anything at install, and I didn't feel like manually poking about in the partition table.
<amonkey> sivik, why?
<sivik> amonkey, cause then you don't have to remember what the excate name is, i'm better at typing in numbers than typing in a long program name
<sivik> at least for me
<david> i tryed setting the backround in Twice config file for fluxbos styles to the path of my background but makes no difrence at all
<ardchoille> david: You got nautilus running?
<david> no it kills my fluxbox right click menu
<sparr> this is really scaring me
<ardchoille> david: That's what I was going to say. You can disable that in nautilus, though.
<racarr> well
<racarr> that was rather scary
<david> how
<racarr> I accidently resized the logical volume before resizing the FS
<RaidenCX> anut try mounting it, mnt hdd2
<RaidenCX> g
<ardchoille> david: Run: gconf-editor
<ardchoille> david: In the conf editor, go to apps/nautilus/preferences and uncheck show_desktop
<david> ok
<anut> Sure, but mount it to where?
<RaidenCX> <RaidenCX> anut try mounting it, mnt hdd2
<david> got it thanks
<ardchoille> david: That will disable nautilus' managing the right click menu
<ardchoille> david: There's another one to disable nautilus drawing the bg, want it?
<david> yes
<ardchoille> david: desktop/gnome/background and disable draw_desktop
<ardchoille> david: That will stop nautilus from chaning the desktop wallpaper
<ardchoille> I honestly wish they turn off the nautilus desktop management or at least add some options for it in nautilus prefs
<adrien> hi how can i go on ubuntu-fr serveur please ?
<ardchoille> adrien:  /join #ubuntu-fr
<adrien> thx
<david> with nautilus can i have it start when i start fluxbox?
<ardchoille> david: Yes
<david> not to a dweeb or anything but how would i do that i dint have to do all this in slack
<elyon225> Can I safely remove all the "wacom" device entries from my xorg.conf file?  (I believe it causes errors in the console when I run most gui apps)
<ardchoille> david: I'm looking for the fluxbox how-to for it, sorry
<anut> Hm.  It does not go.  I've got the second disk partitioned, and I try mounting hdb1 to /media/disk2, but no joy.
<david> thats cool
<ardchoille> david: You have to add nautilus to .xinitrc, it's explained here: http://www.fluxbox.org/docs/en/faq.php#startup
<ardchoille> david: I believe it's "nautilus &" (without quotes) in ~/.xinitrc
<david> i dont mind all the config stuf just hate repeating everytime i want a deskto backgroug to stick lol
<david> thankss
<ardchoille> david: Yeah
<ardchoille> david: no problem :)
<mistform> mine.nu
<mistform> wth
<david> later and thanks agan for the help
* anut looks around
<ardchoille> Hi anut
* cyphase is thinking of putting up fliers at the local community college offering installation/configuration services for Ubuntu
<anut> I'm still trying to get my second disk to mount.  I've got it partitioned, and I try mounting /dev/hdb1 to /media/disk2, but it doesn't go.  It didn't give me the option of setting up an LVM or anything at install, and I didn't want to poke into the partition tables manually.
<anut> ... Oh, NOW it works. Still, is there any better way to get it to use both hard disks?  I don't suppose it's too practical to move everything to an LVM after install time or anything, but...
<zues> maybe you should define the file system
<zues> doesnt it have to be in fstab?
* anut , though trying his best, still occasionally needs Linux explained to him like he's four years of age.
<illriginal> is it safe to update ubuntu generic?... or is it still messin up nvidia video cards?
<cyphase> illriginal: i'm fully updated, and i've had no problems
<illriginal> shoot last week i updated.. and it messed up X
<zues> mine updated a couple of days ago and my beryl stopped working but I just recompiled the nvidia drivers with the new kernel and it came back up
<illriginal> and didn't recognize my video card.
<zues> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx  then nvidia-xconfig --twinview
<illriginal> i can't even get into X.
<illriginal> i have to use the old kernel.
<illriginal> i haven't attempted to log onto the new updated one because well... i can't even log onto X to begin with :P
<zues> you can log into a shell and then remove the nvidia package and reapt-get it
<zues> but thats the same thing that happened to me
<illriginal> it'll connect to the internet still?
<zues> sure
<zues> you dont need x to connect to the internet
<illriginal> and all i need to do is type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx then nvidia-xconfig --twinview, then restart my machine and it'll log onto X?
<adriansU> hi everybody
<illriginal> if that's all i need to do... then ill do it right now.
<adriansU> what program i need for open selfextracting zip files in linux?
<zues> well you dont need the --twinview unless you have dual monitors
<illriginal> oh ok
<illriginal> so i dont need to type nvidia-xconfig, correct?
<zues> nope
<illriginal> just the apt-get install.
<adriansU> was a million dollar question?
<zues> now you may want to remove the nvidia first
<illriginal> alright brb gonna attempt it.
<zues> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<illriginal> i dont even think it has nvidia to begin with.. but ill do it to make sure.
<zues> ok, what kind of graphics processor do you ahve/
<zues> *have
<illriginal> hm... i dunno how to answer that question.
<zues> try this   dmesg | grep nvidia
<illriginal> it's a 5200 GeForce
<illriginal> ok
<zues> ok
<zues> then thats nvidia
<illriginal> oh it's def. nvidia.
<zues> so do those two commands
<adriansU> can you say me a program for open zip archives?
<zues> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<illriginal> [17179590.060000]  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<illriginal> ok brb gonna attempt it
<adriansU> just one of a kind
<zues> cant you use the tar command for self extracting archives?
<zues> tar -xvf
<adriansU> don't think so
<zues> maybe not
<adriansU> because it's an exe file
<zues> hmm
<diskus> rename?
<diskus> and use unzip or something
<adriansU> tar.gz?
<zues> extensions really dont do anything in linux
<zues> only in windows
<cafuego> they give the user a hint, which is handy
<zues> treat it like a tar.gz file
<nonix4> Any hardware buyers guide compatibility matrices available on the net (reg. BinaryDriverEducation)?
<zues> see what happens
<adriansU> ok i am trying
<adriansU> t u
<cafuego> adriansU: Run 'file <filename>' and see what that makes of it.
<adriansU> run?
<adriansU> commando not found :)
<adriansU> can you say me a zip manager for linux?
<zues> try tar
<zues> tar -xvf filename.exe
<adriansU> tryed
<unop> zip and unzip
<zues> no go
<adriansU> no it say
<adriansU> don't seem a tar archive
<adriansU> zip and unzip
<zues> install automatix2?
<unop> adriansU,  obviously, an .exe is not a tarball
<unop> !info unzip
<ubotu> unzip: De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.52-8ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 143 kB, installed size 324 kB
<adriansU> unop obviosly i know but zues
<unop> !info zip
<ubotu> zip: Archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32-1 (edgy), package size 103 kB, installed size 248 kB
<adriansU> suggest me
<adriansU> is alredy installed zip?
<cry0x> mkay... so I do a dist-upgrade, and now X is complaining that it can't find the nvidia kernel module
<adriansU> or sudo apt-get?
<cry0x> could someone lend me a helping hand? I appreciate it
<zues> a self extracting archive is still an archive, it just have some code wrapped around it
<unop> adriansU,  it says these are optional packages, so no
<unop> adriansU,  sudo aptitude install zip unzip
<adriansU> thank u boss :)
<adriansU> now i try to unzip it
<unop> adriansU,  you trying to extract a self-extracting .exe?
<adriansU> yes
<unop> adriansU,  look at !cabextract and !unsheild also then
<adriansU> it's a normal winzip self ext file
<adriansU> !cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (edgy), package size 43 kB, installed size 144 kB
<adriansU> !unshield
<ubotu> unshield: extracts CAB files from InstallShield installers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-3 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 60 kB
<crazy_penguin> 'morning all!
<cry0x> hihi
<adriansU> what the paradise...
<adriansU> doesn't work!
<zues> what are you trying to unzip
<cursive> whats the best irc client to use in ubuntu. gaim sucks
<cry0x> irssi
<zues> BitchX
<cry0x> what I'm using now because my X server is broken
<zues> irssi is good
<cursive> how do i run irssi
<zues> cryox, remove your nvidia stuff and recompile it with new kernel
<cafuego> cursive: gaim is less then ideal for irc, especially in LARGE channels
<zues> just drop to a shell and type irssi
<cursive> thx
<cry0x> zues, which specific packages?
<zues> nvidia-glx in my case
<zues> its worth a try, someone from work told me about this earlier, i havent tried that out yet
<adriansU> someone knows an object bar macos style?
<cry0x> if someone could post a URL to the latest nvidia linux driver tarball I would be more than happy to wget that and install it myself
<zues> hold on, i'll look
<unop> !nvidia
<cry0x> <3
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cry0x> yes, let me get a curses based web browser and read that
<cry0x> thanks bot
<zues> http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9625/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9625-pkg1.run
<zues> thats a shell script, but you can run it since your x isnt running right now
<zues> cryox, wget that link
<cry0x> indeed, thanks
<cry0x> getting a 404, checking for typos
<zues> ti works for me
<cry0x> zues, thanks so much
<cry0x> I get an error during the driver install though
<cry0x> "Please install the X.org SDK/development package for your distrobution
<zues> did it finish anyhow?
<zues> hmm, your not using xorg?
<cry0x> I should be using xorg
<cafuego> it'll still need x11-dev
<bart_> cry0x, sudo apt-get install xorg-xserver-dev
<cafuego> can't build an X driver without X headers
<unop> !info xorg-dev
<ubotu> xorg-dev: the X.Org X Window System development libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<zues> !info xorg-xserver-dev
<ubotu> Package xorg-xserver-dev does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<bart_> ye it's xorg-dev
<cry0x> spectacular, installing now
<bart_> and xserver-xorg-dev
<bart_> !xserver-xorg-dev
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-dev: X.Org X server -- development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu12.1 (edgy), package size 290 kB, installed size 1628 kB
<cafuego> and linux-headers-$(uname -r) and build-essential
<zues> i like the bot, nice
<unop> does fglrx pertain to ATI or NVidia?
<ardchoille> unop: ATI
<bart_> ati
<zues> that is ati i seem to remember
<zues> there are no ops in this room?
<cry0x> you guys are fantastic
<cry0x> got the dev pack, installed the beta driver
<Frogzoo> zues: there are ops, they only mod up as necesary
<ardchoille> zues: Sure there are
<cry0x> up and running now
<cry0x> zues, thanks a bunch for that driver link
<Nickname> Hi guys could somebody help me with my edgy eft network problem
<zues> no problem just googled it
<Frogzoo> !helpme | Nickname
<ubotu> Nickname: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Frogzoo> Nickname: we don't know if we can help you yet
<Nickname> ubotu: I put a question a lot of times before and did not get a reply so why sorry
<zues> so whats going on with your network?
<ardchoille> Nickname: ubotu is a bot
<zues> you must be typing a long question
<Nickname> zues: I used a vmware installed edgy eft and after i played it in vmware player it asked me to do automatic upgrade which I did and then I lost my ethernet connection
<Nickname> ardchoille: I got that late. thanks
<variant> Nickname: vmware installed ubuntu is not supported. somone might help you but don't expect it :P
<zues> what happens when you 'ifconfig -a'
<zues> do you have any interfaces?
<Nickname> variant: I understand it is not supported but it does not seem to be a vmware problem as I included eth1 eth2 ath0 etc. and still none recognised
<Nickname> none at all which seems to be my problem
<CapRiCoRN^80> anyone there who has install ubuntu on sun blade 150
<Nickname> i tried dmesg and grep for any eth none there
<zues> well that gets tricky because of how vmware handles interfaces.  is it binding to your interface (windows) or is it creating a virtual interface
<alecjw> CapRiCoRN^80, is that a sparc?
<CapRiCoRN^80> UltraSparc
<Frogzoo> Nickname: find out which driver to use for ethernet would be a start
<zues> what about proc -  have you looked through there for your interface?
<Frogzoo> !sparc
<ubotu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<Nickname> it creates a virtual interface but inside ubuntu it is shown as a normal interface and that iface was detected upon initial bootup through which is how I upgraded the installation
<alecjw> CapRiCoRN^80, you cna install ubutnu server oon it, but nothiung graphical
<CapRiCoRN^80> ubotu: i did look at it . but nothing special
<alecjw> CapRiCoRN^80, ubotu is a bot
<CapRiCoRN^80> well after installation we can set up Gnome
<alecjw> you cant
<CapRiCoRN^80> but that after story first i have to install cli
<zues> how often do people talk to ubotu?  I almost did a few minutes ago, It seems that could be a source of endless grins
<alecjw> it's not in the repositories, CapRiCoRN^80 so you'd have to isntall it form source
<CapRiCoRN^80> i boot fine from ubuntu but got illegal instruction error
<alecjw> zues, its our only source of amusement in theis otherwise boring irc support channel
<CapRiCoRN^80> alecjw: i have booted fine n got the boot: prompt then i wrote install ide=nodma . but got error
<zues> Nick -- try ifup /dev/eth0
<CapRiCoRN^80> illegal instruction
<zues> or just  sudo ifup eth0
<zues> whats the output
<Nickname> zues i tried sudo ifup for eth0 eth1 and ath0 it says no such interface
<alecjw> CapRiCoRN^80, hmmmmm.... im not sure. sorry.
<CapRiCoRN^80> alecjw: its ok
<Nickname> zues: If you want i can post my /etc/network/interfaces file
<ubuntu_newgal> hello?
<Nickname> zues I have setup eth0, eth1 and ath0 as auto with DHCP
<Jowi> hello ubuntu_newgal
<zues> nick  - what happens when you do 'ls /dev/ | grep eth'
<zues> ls /dev | grep eth*
<ubuntu_newgal> hi, I have what is probably a no brainer question about power supplies.  Was wondering what is the difference between a 24 pin and 20+4 pin connector for power supplies
<zues> 4 pins (joke, sorry)
<mwe> ls /dev | grep eth wont return anything
<ubuntu_newgal> and I am asking so I can learn...  if you know of a good hardware website where I can look it up that would be GREAT!
<mwe> interfaces are not device files
<Nickname> zues I do not find eth listed there either
<mwe> you'd want ifconfig or something
<zues> yeah he's right
<Nickname> mwe: then do you know where I can look them for
<nanothief> hey I'm having heaps of trouble with ipv6, internet won't work with it. Ive added a blacklist and alias to the modprobe.d folder to no avail
<cry0x> clear
<tommcd> the 20+4 pin connector on PSUs will let you use it on older mobos with 20 pin connectors
<ubuntu_newgal> LOL Zues!!!!  sorry I was a little slow on the uptake...
<mwe> Nickname: What's your problems again?
<mwe> Nickname: ls /dev | grep eth just jumped into my eyes ;)
<Nickname> if I do ifconfig -a I only get lo which is the local loopback adapter
<mwe> Nickname: oh. The driver is probably not loaded for some reason
<ubuntu_newgal> ah ok, so If I have one mobo with 20 pins and a 2nd mobo with 24 pins, then a 20+4 power supply can be used for both/either correct?
<ardchoille> nanothief: Did you add "alias net-pf-10 off" to /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list?
<Nickname> mwe: I downloaded a vmware install of edgy eft and upgraded it and then my eth0 was lost and I am without any ethernet connection now
<Jowi> Nickname, sounds like your nics are not detected (or driver not loaded). if you have a cable inserted into one of the nics, is the link light on?
<zues> newgal- its for reverse compatability,  and some motherboards have the extra 4 pins plugged into a different spot too.  the best thing to do is to read your manual.  they'll say wether they require all of them or not.  In some cases you can pick up an 20 to 24 pin adapter and it will work just find
<mwe> Nickname: odd
<mwe> Nickname: vmware has never touched my interfaces. It has only created it's own vmnet ones
<Nickname> Jowi: it is not the actual nic it is a virtual nic created by vmware player
<nanothief> ardchoille: yep (although the name of the file was /etc/modprobe.d/alias-ipv6, and I also added a blacklist blacklist ipv6 to a blacklist-ipv6 file
<Jowi> Nickname, ok. that's a bit strange.
<ardchoille> nanothief: Does ip a | grep inet6 return anything?
<Nickname> mwe: yeah the initial vmx file had one ethernet0 vmnet created and after upgrading it got lost and after reading on some forums I even added more to the vmx file to check
<mwe> Nickname: I'm not sure what's going on. sorry
<nanothief> ardchoille: no it does nothing. Also, the command lsmod | grep ipv6 also returns nothing
<zues> same here nickname.
<ubuntu_newgal> ok googling and looking for the manual... brb
<Nickname> mwe: well thats alright I might have to go through the entire process again I guess BTW as a side question did you download edgy eft vmdk
<ardchoille> nanothief: If "ip a | grep inet6" returns nothing, then ipv6 is disabled. You r problem is probably elsewhere.
<Vic24> hi all
<mwe> Nickname: no. I use vmware-server to run windows 2000
<Jowi> hello Vic24
<Nickname> zues : thanks for your time I will see if I can come up with an answer and let you guys know
<nanothief> ardchoille: I still think ipv6 is the problem. For example, the wget "www.google.com" will fail, but wget "www.google.com" -4 will work (the -4 forces ipv4)
<mwe> Nickname: make sure the module for your nic is loaded if you know the name
<ardchoille> nanothief: Ok.
<Jowi> nanothief, will "ifconfig" give you an ipv6 address as well as an ipv4 one?
<nanothief> Jowi: how do I test that?
<Nickname> mwe: ok but you use ubuntu as your base system right could you tell me how to easily change resolution rather than running dpkg-reconfigure and then gdm restart
<Jowi> nanothief, ifconfig | grep inet6
<Nickname> mwe: what do you mean by the module could you elaborate it a bit please
<nanothief> Jowi: no it gives no output
<mwe> Nickname: asuming xorg.conf is configured to know about the resolutions you want ctrl-alt-+
<nanothief> I'm not sure if this helps, but package manager, evolution, add/remove progs and gaim don't work as well
<MyGhetek> how do i check my disk space in command line?
<mwe> Nickname: lsmod. but you need to know the module name you need for your nick
<Nickname> mwe: no the base I donwloaded has only 800x600 I need to add 1280x800 to the list
<mwe> Nickname: modules==drivers
<unop> MyGhetek,  df -h
<MyGhetek> thanks
<mwe> Nickname: well I'd recommed reading !fixres or pasting xorg.conf for someone to look at it
<Jowi> nanothief, did you restart the network after you disabled ipv6?
<mwe> brb
<nanothief> Jowi: yep
<Vic24> I have a question about installing ubuntu 7.04 pre-release. I have two HDD. One with WinXP and another is clean. I want to install on clean HDD ubuntu, but grub must be on HDD with WinXP. I choose Advanced in last step, and can't understand: what it want from me? Default value is (hd0), where it come from?
<Frogzoo> Vic24: no reason for grub to be on the winxp disk
<vlt> Hello. I tried a dist-upgrade and it failed. Is there an apt command to repair an installation that is messed up?
<defrysk> vlt, sudo apt-get -f install
<defrysk> vlt, then continue with dist-upgrade
<vlt> defrysk: I'll try ...
<Nickname> mwe: is there a way to find that I see my vmx file giving names for scsi (lsilogic), sound (as1371) but none for ethernet
<quaal> is there a way to turn off the local monitor output once you login through vnc
<erlingre> if I have a .xsession in my homedir will /etc/X11/Xsession execute anyway?
<aladino> hi
<nanothief> about the ipv6, to get firefox (and chatzilla ) to work I had to set network.dns.disableIPv6 to true
<mwe> Nickname: well if linux doesn't your your nic neither can vmware
<Nickname> mwe: well the reason i dont understand is it worked before the upgrade and I upgraded and rebooted and its gone
<vlt> defrysk: hmm, after 0.8 seconds I get "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<Jowi> nanothief, what aliases did you put in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases? "alias net-pf-10 off" should do it.
<newest007> hey there, i just installed realplayer,  is the only way to run it buy using the ./realplay comand in terminal??
<mwe> nanothief: if you disable ipv6 system wide it's not nessecary ;)
<Vic24> <Frogzoo> but I don't want to choose in BIOS from which HDD to boot, when changing OS'es
<newest007> isnt there a way to make a GUI shortcut on the desktop?
<mwe> Nickname: what did you upgrade?
<defrysk> vlt, then nothing is broken :)
<unop> newest007,   realplayer
<newest007> yup
<dromer> I want to learn scripting in perl, what packages do I need for that?
<mwe> dromer: perl is already installed
<newest007> how do i create a shortcut for it on the desktop, like an icon i can double click to open realplayer?
<vlt> defrysk: Ok, sounds good. What to do next to upgrade
<unop> newest007,  ./realplay is looking for a file in the same directory -- and it's probably not there
<nanothief> Jowi: alias net-pf-10 off is in my aliases file
<vlt> s//?
<newest007> no, i can run it ok in command
<Jowi> nanothief, reboot?
<Nickname> mwe: the update manager said there are some 70 packages to upgrade as soon as I booted first time so I let it download and install them and then since it asked to reboot I did and then my network is gone
<newest007> but i want a shortcut on the desktop
<defrysk> vlt, what are you upgrading and what goes wrong ?
<newest007> and not have to run it in command line all the time
<unop> newest007,  ln -s `which realplayer` ~/Desktop/
<Nickname> mwe: is there a way I can look at what all was upgraded
<Ademan> any suggestions for video editing on linux?  I've dug up Kino so far, and cinelerra
<mackinac> Vic24, hd0 is the first drive, hd1 is the second
<Nickname> \mwe: maybe the local install cache for what all was fetched
<dromer> mwe: ok, but (I'm reading Learning Perl 3rd) when I do $ ./hello_world (first program ;) ) nothing happens ..
<nanothief> Jowi: I've haven't changed that file since I turned my comp on today. I've had this problem for a few weeks now :S
<dromer> mwe: or specifically, this happens: bash: ./hello_world: /url/bin/perl: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<unop> dromer,  you might want to ask this in #perl .. perl is off-topic here
<vlt> defrysk: I want to ugrade from breezy via dapper to edgy.
<dromer> unop: ok
<newest007> so i type -s realplay ~/Desktop/ to creat the shortcut?
<Frogzoo> dromer: would you believe................... perl ?
<mwe> dromer: oh
<dromer> unop: I just thought I didn't have it installed
<defrysk> vlt, maybe its better to do a fresh install ?
<dromer> unop: and wanted to know which packages I needed
<mwe> dromer: odd. perl should be install. try dpkg -l|grep perl
<unop> dromer,  there's an error there -- /url/bin/perl doesnt exist
<vlt> defrysk: I don't know, is it=?
<unop> dromer,  you probably want /usr/bin/perl
<defrysk> vlt, for sure it is ;)
<newest007> unop its not working
<mwe> dromer: and dpkg -l perl. isn't it there?
<cry0x> is pastebin down? =/
<k31th> guys I just did apt-get install rails on ubuntu... however gems was not installed any ideas?
<dromer> mwe: gives lots of stuff ..
<mwe> dromer: what if you type perl
<unop> newest007,  copy and paste that command in exactly as i typed it
<newest007> says command not found
<mackinac> Vic24, still, you only have to make that BIOS choice once. then you can choose which drive is default with grub
<Vic24> <mackinac> thx, but in linux terms, what is first and second drive? WinXP drive is SATA on mb, clean drive is additional IDE controller on mb
<unop> newest007,  ln -s `which realplayer` ~/Desktop/
<vlt> defrysk: Can I install edgy directly or do I have to install dapper first (I'm concerned about possible changes in config file formats)?
<dromer> mwe: hmm, nothing exept an empty line
<mwe> good
<dromer> ok
<mwe> dromer: perl -e 'print "hello\n"'
<adrien> #ubuntu-fr
<adrien> erf
<mwe> dromer: does it print hello?
<defrysk> !backup | vlt
<ubotu> vlt: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dromer> mwe: no
<mwe> dromer: and dpkg -l perl. isn't it there?
<unop> dromer,   #!/usr/bin/perl not #!/url/bin/perl
<nanothief> about ipv6: is the process of obtaining an dns address contained in a script i can edit to forcefully disable ipv6?
<mwe> unop: oh. good spot
<newest007> weird, nothings appeared on the desktop
<vlt> defrysk: I have a backup of all data. But when I inject my old breezy formatted /etc and /home into /edgy ...?
<dromer> unop: hmm, ahh, why is that ?
<mwe> dromer: type which perl
<dromer> unop: my bad :$
<mwe> dromer: does it say /usr/bin/perl?
<dromer> mwe: no it's cool now
<unop> dromer,  because linux is looking for a executable named perl in /url/bin .. which is a non-existant location
* dromer noob
<dromer> bbl :P
<newest007> lol, i c
<newest007> no, sorry im not after a link to the desktop from the realplayer directory, im after an icon on the desktop that will start up real player when i click on it
<defrysk> vlt, not sure whatyou mean but if you have a seperate /home you can use it again in any ubuntu install, just make sure to set it up with the partitioner during install
<Nickname> mwe: did you see my msg do you have any suggestions on how do I get a list of packages it upgraded for us to check
<Jowi> brb
<unop> newest007,  right click desktop - new - link (or whatever) .. blah .. have you tried all this already?
<mwe> Nickname: I didn't get a /msg
<mwe> Nickname: you're probably not registered
<Nickname> mwe: oh yeah okasy that is the problem
<mwe> !register | Nickname
<ubotu> Nickname: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Nickname> !register | Nickname
<mwe> Nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration <-- read that ;=)
<mackinac> Vic24, ah... i beleive sata device notation is like 'sda, sdb, sdc' ... ide = 'hda, hdb, hdc'
<Nickname> mwe: thanks goin thru it
<[StingRay] > Hi all, I asked in winehq, but noone responded. Can somebody tell me how to apply this patch?-> http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-patches/2002-October/003553.html
<starz> um
<starz> anyone got the 2.6.20.xx kernel working with edgy?
<starz> i was thinking of compiling it
<mwe> starz: yeah
<starz> mwe encourageing :>
<starz> also what about linksys or netgear wireless cards and WPA
<nanothief> would compiling a new kernel possibly help with my ipv6 problem?
<starz> well
<starz> whats your problem nanothief
<Vic24> <mackinac> I can handle with dmesg to find exact device notation, but ubintu developers, have own notation :)
<starz> ipv4 over ipv6?
<unop> [StingRay] ,  it's very very likely that that patch is outdated .. it's about 5 years old :)
<mwe> starz: I hope you're into configuring kernels ;)
<starz> mwe o?
<Vic24> ... in this case
<mwe> starz: if you want to compile your own kernel
<starz> ive not been classically....
<[StingRay] > unop, I have no other choice. This funcion is still unimplemented in wine 0.9.30. My app is throwing away an error...
<mackinac> Vic24, though i don't remember for sure how it wants you to input it, might be "/dev/sda1"
<starz> but i figured start with config for the x.x.17.x and use that for the next one lol
<nanothief> ipv6 doesn't work. Ive added a blacklist ipv6 as well as a alias net-pf-10 off.  ifconfig | grep inet6, lsmod | grep ipv6, ip a | grep inet6 all return nothing, and I've run out of options :(
<mwe> starz: well you could use the ubuntu kernel config as a base
<starz> im sure it will panic XD
<mackinac> Vic24, or maybe i don't understand your question :)
<starz> yeah
<starz> thats my hope mwe
<mwe> starz: well no biggie as long as you keep the ubuntu kernel ;)
<unop> [StingRay] ,  usually what you do is -- you get the wine sources .. extract them to a directory -- enter that directory and issue a patch command like -- patch < pathfilename
<starz> heh
<starz> what about patching it for ubuntu?
<starz> actually
<starz> what about using the feisty .20
<mwe> starz: I don't use the ubuntu patches
<unop> [StingRay] ,  and then go on to compiling wine as normal
<Vic24> <mackinac> you understand me correctly :) i left default value... will see what happens ;) thx for help
<nanothief> startz: my problem is definitely ipv6 as wget "www.google.com" doesn't work while wget "www.google.com" -4 works (-4 forces ipv4)
<starz> right
<mwe> starz: I wouldn't mix distros it's usually a bad thing (TM)
<mackinac> Vic24, ok good luck! :)
<starz> do you have dns setup in ipv6 nanothief?
<unop> starz,  have you tried installing the .deb from feisty?
<starz> mwe sure sure
<nanothief> starz: what do you mean by that?
<starz> but worth a thought now and then...
<starz> nanothief it still needs something to translate the google.com >>> ipv6
<[StingRay] > I see unop, I have to compile from source...This is not my strength. Can you tell me which file I have to patch in my case. I have never done this?
<muuhDBX> will ubuntu adapt the web isntall metod in future ?
<rangans> mwe: previously i was saying that i upgraded some packages through the auto update manager and that killed the eth0 so I want to know if there is a way to look at the list of upgraded packages now to see what broke
<unop> [StingRay] ,  the patch knows which files to patch -- you run patch like this in the sources directory - patch < patchfilename
<nanothief> starz: I'm confused. I though you could completely disable ipv6 so that google.com >>> ipv4 always
<starz> muuhDBX lets hope so
<starz> netinstall >>>> all
<starz> wait
<unop> [StingRay] ,  but i'm willing to bet that this is not going to work, the sources will have changed dramatically over the last 4 years
<starz> nanothief your trying to get ipv4 to work
<starz> and ipv6 is fucking shit up?
<starz> are you on ipv6 network or something?
<starz> why is it even active?
<IdleOne> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<starz> rite
<starz> !ohme
<starz> ~_~
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[StingRay] > thanks unop. I will try this. I have no other choice...
<nanothief> starz: no ipv4 always works perfect, ipv6 never works, my network doesn't support ipv6, and I want to completely destroy ipv6
<IdleOne> !ipv6 | nanothief
<ubotu> nanothief: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<starz> well it sounds like you enabled it somehow
<starz> yeah there u go
<starz> XD
<muuhDBX> starz: is a cop he can talk like he wants
<nanothief> starz: I've been to that link and many others but they don't work :(
<starz> yes
<starz> yes i am muuhDBX.... just not here
<starz> nanothief how did it get activated in the first place?
<IdleOne> muuhDBX, starz can talk like he wants in his house but in this house he needs to follow the rules :) and so do you :)
<starz> ive done 32 bit and 64 bit installs and never had that one
<starz> eh
<Jowi> starz, ipv6 is active by default
<nanothief> starz: It has always been active, internet doesn't even work with a ubuntu 6.10 live cd
<starz> technically im banned here anyway IdleOne
<starz> @_@
<starz> nanothief research your hardware from a sudo lspci -v > somefile.txt
<Jowi> nanothief, are you on dapper or edgy?
<muuhDBX> IdleOne: arent you idleing ?
<IdleOne> starz, all the more reason to follow the rules then
<nanothief> Jowi: edgy
<muuhDBX> so much for freechoice if you have to follow
<unop> nanothief,  does this return anything ? lsmod | grep -i net-pf-10
<nanothief> unop: no
<Jowi> nanothief, strange. i just tested editing /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and replaced "alias net-pf-10 ipv6" with "alias net-pf-10 off ipv6", rebooted, and now it is disabled system wide and working fine.
<IdleOne> muuhDBX, you have the choice to say what you like but not where you like
<starz> IdleOne i follow rules that suit me :P
<Windy> hi, can anyone help me with an issue concerning my soundcard (intel onboard HD Audio) WINE and Ventrilo? (yes, I've looked up setup guides, yes I've tried fiddling with ALSA mixer, with no real luck) The issue is that I can hear everyone but I can't speak
<IdleOne> starz, that is why you now have to evade a ban :)
<muuhDBX> lrt starz do his job
<starz> lol
<flo_> hey guys
<starz> no IdleOne thats not it really
<nanothief> Jowi: i agree it is very strange, most people with ipv6 problems have it fixed instantly with that alias trick. unfortunately i don't think linux likes me too much :S
<starz> an op was being a tool and i told him how i felt
<starz> a few ppl joined in and he banned me
<starz> so i told him to ban a half dozen of my nicks
<starz> he banned 2
* starz shrugs
<starz> i understand that ppl have bad days
<flo_> i'm currently running feisty - after an dist-upgrade the bcm43xx wifi driver has changed, i think. now an ifconfig eth1 up gives me this in dmesg:
<starz> i even have them occationally... but days like that one needs to log off at times
<flo_>  bcm43xx: YOUR FIRMWARE IS TOO OLD. Firmware from binary drivers older than version 4.x is unsupported. You must upgrade your firmware files
<starz> which he/she/it should have
<flo_> where can i get a newer firmware
<flo_> the bcm43xx-firmware package is installed
<vlt> Can I install ubuntu from a running linux w/o burning and booting from a cd?
<starz> IdleOne ive put in a lot of hours helping ppl so i dont intend to let one op on a rampage stop what i do.
<unop> starz,  women and children frequent this room - it's easier not to be a little considerate and not swear in their presence - and everyone is happy if you dont :)
<IdleOne> yeah sometimes that happens. but irc isnt a democracy. we all have the right to say and do as we please but we also have the obligation to be aware of our surroundings and how what we say and do affects them
<starz> besides sometimes i need help also - usually when installing on a friends system that has crap hw
<muuhDBX> damn right
<[StingRay] > unop, the patch < patch.diff is asking me which file to patch.
<muuhDBX> whats this irc channel surrounding look like ?
<starz> unop there has been a rather large movement for quite a few centuries which got popularized in the last few decades called womens rights.. going for equality... its not that chivalry is dead its that women killed it.
<starz> with that aside i cannot tell who is a child and who is not.
<unop> starz,  thats not the point, how do you know how old everyone is thats watching your posts? eh?
<starz> and frankly irc is not something that someone so tender as to be exposed for the first time to a word like sh 1t should be on it
<Windy> hi, can anyone help me with an issue concerning my soundcard (intel onboard HD Audio) WINE and Ventrilo? (yes, I've looked up setup guides, yes I've tried fiddling with ALSA mixer, with no real luck) The issue is that I can hear everyone but I can't speak. Thanks in advance.
<[StingRay] > this is the link unop, http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-patches/attachments/20021009/489340ac/patch.obj
<starz> therefore the blame lies with the parents.
<IdleOne> starz, and that is why we all need to be polite and curtious as much as possible and not curse or try to use any language that could be offesive
<Windy> no, i'm not a spambot
<unop> starz,  no, you used another four-letter word thats worse
<ardchoille> starz: Your convo is drifting ot
<muuhDBX> starz: i agree kids should be banned from irc
<starz> ardchoille agreed but guided by i assume ops
<starz> muuhDBX i did not state that nor do i believe that.
<vlt> I mean I have a running linux kernel, a network connection, no X ... Can I start an install process from that running system w/o booting from Install CD?
<starz> i merely treat every entity i meet as a 40yo male till proven different.
<Frogzoo> starz: muuhDBX -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ardchoille> starz: Please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<starz> and unop im fairly certain that any word i used has legitimate purposes and would also be in any good dictionary :P
<Jowi> !install | vlt (here are your installation options)
<ubotu> vlt (here are your installation options): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<asittler> olofdespair.net
<asittler> eeep
<muuhDBX> buy kids i was thinking about you starz ;D
<royel> anyone know an easy way to change the size of icons on a desktop?
<starz> in closing since this is directed at the rules for the room: perhaps one should consider the types of restrictions that are actually implied by blindly following rather than improving rules like that. while i would agree that it would not help anything for ppl to cuss someone out that is quite different from using a bit of language as an adverb here and there.
<starz> royel yes right click on it and select resize.
<Jowi> royel, right click on an icon and resize
<starz> then click on the box on the corner and drag to however large you like :P
<shinobi2> how can i wget recursively for  http://giscenter.isu.edu/training/ppt/programming/introvb2005_ch06.ppt ?
<royel> Jowi: starz: ty both, that was too hard for a dummy like me to figure out :)
<muuhDBX> are kids the ones talking dirty online ?
<starz> shinobi2 man wget - its right in there... or we could look at google..
<rpedro> what's that program that use instead of 'make install' to create a deb package?
<ardchoille> rpedro: checkinstall
<shinobi2> starz: it did not work with wget -r address
<starz> rpedro i use checkinstall
<rpedro> ardchoille, starz: right, thanks
<ardchoille> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<starz> rpedro i believe ardchoille beat me :P
<nanothief> about the ipv6: if noone has a solution, is there anywhere else I could go to get help? I've tried the forums and the help site.
<flo_> anyone an idea?
<starz> btw note on checkinstall: make sure that your version is correct; try to avoid pure letters in it.. there is a bug here and there
<ardchoille> nanothief: I still believe your ipv6 is disabled and the problem is elsewhere.
<unop> nanothief,  i would look into using another list of DNS servers
<mc2003> !i/o error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i/o error - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|Z_E_R_O|> hi
<Frogzoo> rpedro: //quit
<|Z_E_R_O|> mc2003 i have the same error
<mc2003> hi
<mc2003> did u try to DL torrent?
<starz> unop im thinking your right.. or an offchance its a hardware error... but sounds like its got to have a ipv6 dns server as main dns no?
<nanothief> ardchoille: where else could the problem be? ping and firefox work perfectly on all sites in all domains, wget "asite" never works (which uses ipv6), while wget "asite" -4 always works (which doesn't use ipv6)
<|Z_E_R_O|> dl torrent?
<|Z_E_R_O|> no
<|Z_E_R_O|> i tried acpi=off
<|Z_E_R_O|> but nothing
<mc2003> i get only when i try to DL torrs
<|Z_E_R_O|> ah
<|Z_E_R_O|> no i'm trying to install ubuntu
<mc2003> :/
<starz> oh
<|Z_E_R_O|> but i got i/o erro
<|Z_E_R_O|> r
<mc2003> ouch..
<mackinac> does nfs-server have any particular problems with vfat partitions?
<|Z_E_R_O|> i have a I/O card
<starz> shinobi2 i bet there is a referer link on that
<unop> starz,  that or worse, the DNS server looks up IPv6 and is also a forwarder which forwards the queries on to a list of similar others
<starz> i got a better way perhaps
<starz> make sure that links or links2 or lynx is installed
<starz> then go to the url with it
<starz> and dl that way and it will follow across forwarders
<yettenet> Hi there
<starz> unop mm didnt htink of that tho i considered that perhaps the same dns server does ipv4 and 6?
<shinobi2> starz: what's a referer link? the one from the host?
<nanothief> unop: what other dns servers could I try, and where do I put them?
<unop> nanothief,  how do name lookups on random hostnames fare?? e.g. nslookup google.co.jp
<starz> shinobi2 when u click on xxxxx.com takes u to yyy.net takes u to zzz.org
<nanothief> unop: that worked and returned 72.14.203.104
<starz> a lot of download links for things are like that
<yettenet> Could anyone help me in connection with sound problems? I don't hear any sound on my comp and I don't even know where to start
<starz> especially if its php
<starz> yettenet is the cords in tight
<mackinac> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<yettenet> wait
<yettenet> I think I found the solution
<yettenet> Bah
<starz> :P
<starz> yettenet what was it then
<starz> dont leave me hanging !
<shinobi2> starz: no, it's not a refer link
<yettenet> I had to take a look at the volume control... :D
* yettenet shoots himself
<muuhDBX> does any one belive in net privacy ?
<shinobi2> starz:  how can i wget recursively for  http://giscenter.isu.edu/training/ppt/programming/introvb2005_ch06.ppt ?
<unop> nanothief,  but how quick was the looku p-- use dig to give you times --- dig google.co.in @yourprimarydnsserver
<starz> yettenet thats the second thing to do.. look at the mixer and default sound device as mackinac was saying there...
<mackinac> that was a good place to start! :)
<ardchoille> muuhDBX: #ubuntu-offtopic
<shinobi2> starz: wget recursively for  http://giscenter.isu.edu/training/ppt/programming/
<starz> well first
<muuhDBX> i guess that offtopic
<starz> yeah dont list a certain file there shinobi2
<starz> i would do the mirrror option with the one where it doesnt go to parent directories
<unop> shinobi2,  gwt -np -r http://giscenter.isu.edu/training/ppt/programming/  should work
<starz> wget -m -np linky
<shinobi2> starz: i see a pattern there, just replace chapter 06 with 01, to 08 works
<unop> wget*
<Hasrat_USA> question: on windows XP, when i go to properties, i see the following texts ---> AMD Athlon (TM) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ 2 GHZ. the question is: which version of ubuntu should I install?
<rylan> so, im looking for a way to get my webcam running. any ideas?
<starz> unop's is probably cleaner
<nanothief> unop: dig google.co.in @192.168.1.1 had a query time of 223msec
<starz> mine tho sets up its own folder locally :P
<starz> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Hasrat_USA> question: on windows XP, when i go to properties, i see the following texts ---> AMD Athlon (TM) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ 2 GHZ. the question is: which version of ubuntu should I install? Another problem is: i have mistakenly installed the i386 version
<ardchoille> !repeat Hasrat_USA
<unop> nanothief,  ok, can you !pastebin (not paste in here) the output from this command --  ifconfig -a; route -n
<Madpilot> Hasrat_USA, probably the 32bit version, there's a 64bit version but it's got some issues
<yettenet> Hm... and what should I download if I wanted to play mp3 messages?
<starz> Hasrat_USA how much tolerance do you have for issues
<Madpilot> ubotu, mp3 | yettenet
<ubotu> yettenet: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<starz> if you like messing with things 64 bit will be perfect :P
<shinobi2> unop: nope that did not work
<starz> otherwise 32 like the rest of us XD
<econobeing> i liked the mouse pointer icon in mandriva, is there any way to get that in ubuntu?
<starz> shinobi2 ok one sec ill do on my server
<unop> shinobi2, any errors?
<shinobi2> unop: HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden
<yettenet> Thanks, Madpilot
<bayziders> man I got this gg domain but no ideas for a site =\
<mc2003> shoudnt Hasrat_USA install the x64 bit?
<unop> shinobi2,  wget -U"Mozilla Firefox" -np -r http://giscenter.isu.edu/training/ppt/programming/  should work
<Madpilot> mc2003, why? 32bit has fewer problems, and will run just fine on 64bit CPUs
<Hasrat_USA> mc2003 should I? really?
<starz> hahahahaha
<mackinac> mc2003, it's not recommended unless you really really need 64bit
<starz> unop its not gonna work
<starz> bots are forbidden
<Hasrat_USA> or are you just jealous that i got a 64 bit PC?
<starz> hes not mentioning the eror
<Jowi> econobeing, download it from a site. place it in your .icons directory. install gcursor. run gcursor and select the new mouse pointer/cursor. restart xorg.
<starz> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden
<shinobi2> unop: still forbidden
<unop> shinobi2,  can you access http://giscenter.isu.edu/training/ppt/programming/ using a regular browser?
<mc2003> i thought that x32 is x32 and x64 must use x64 :/
<mackinac> nah
<starz> no unop
<starz> no directory listing allowed :>
<unop> starz,  well, then there's no way recursing is going to happen
<starz> mc2003 x32 must use 32 x64 can use either
<starz> unop agreed.
<rylan> I need HELP. for some reason a bunch of my programs just "dont start"
<nanothief> unop: ive pasted it but how do you generate a link to the paste? (im a bit new to irc)
<starz> rylan like what?
<Hasrat_USA> the ISO that i downloaded and burnt onto a CD has something like i386 in its filename and as far as i can remember, that 'i386' is what i installed and it never occurred to my mind that my PC isn't an Intel one
<shinobi2> unop: it says directory listing denied
<Jowi> rylan, start them from a terminal and see if you get errors
<unop> nanothief,  once you submit your paste.. it returns a url which you can use
<rylan> starz, like, i click the messenger program, it says "starting" then nothing
<starz> Hasrat_USA you can install a kernel - look for it in synaptic
<unop> shinobi2,  recursing is not going to happen from that URI then
<Multiply> Why should i choose Ubuntu for my server, as the OS, instead of any other?
<rylan> Jowi, how.
<Jowi> Hasrat_USA, i386 is a general 32 bit version
<shinobi2> unop: as i was saying, i can just change the chapter # and can download the rest
<nanothief> unop: lol i wasn't thinking :S ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5885/
<starz> rylan try opening a terminal and running said messenger program
<shinobi2> unop: =(
<starz> what program is it
<unop> shinobi2,  you have to look into otherways to downloading -- what was the original URL again?
<Hasrat_USA> this is what i loaded http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Jowi> rylan, open a terminal. type in the name of the program and press enter
<starz> Hasrat_USA you got the right one for 32 bit it seems
<Jowi> !terminal | rylan
<ubotu> rylan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<shinobi2> unop: http://giscenter.isu.edu/training/ppt/programming/introvb2005_ch02.ppt  works all the way to chapter 8
<sdac221x_> hi can someone please help me set up a complete sources.list file ?  I added everything from guides but still can't find the stuff i need.
<rylan> Jowi, terminal is one of the things not wanting to open
<coNP> sdac221x_: what do you need?
<starz> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<starz> and then there are my sources
<ardchoille> sdac221x_: You're not adding debian sources are you?
<sdac221x_> i need kwrite and google earth. do you recommend using the auto sources maker website
<Jowi> rylan, same thing happen when you log out and in again?
<coNP> sdac221x_: sure, that is cool :)
<shinobi2> starz: let me know when you can try it on your server
<rylan> Jowi, just started like a min ago
<starz> sdac221x_ a lot of ppl wouldnt agree... but i use automatix for little things like google earth
<Hasrat_USA> okay thanks starz but what about this? >>> AMD Athlon (TM) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ 2 GHZ. << why do I see that in my computer properties? my pc isn't a 32 bit pc. it's a 64 bit x2 dual core and all that crap lol
<starz> kwrite should be in normal repos i think
<Jowi> rylan, what did you do before this happened?
<econobeing> Jowi: thanks, know where i can get any cursors?
<unop> nanothief,  how does this fare - ping google.co.uk
<yettenet> yay, I'm installing it! :)
<sdac221x_> starz:  i found kate not kwrite so i added the kde stuff but still not there.
<yettenet> Thanks for the help, guys
<Jowi> econobeing, http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=36&PHPSESSID=8ca724b08080d3b3dce1401423b7ab87
<rylan> Jowi, reading email, started installing some things from "add/remove applications"
<starz> sdac221x_ add multiverse and universe to all repos
<starz> reload and enjoy
<unop> shinobi2,  you could try google's cache of that location -- google "site: http://giscenter.isu.edu/training/ppt/programming/"
<starz> Hasrat_USA 64bit x2 dual core is what that said it was
<sdac221x_> starz do you have a website that gives those repos addresses ?
<unop> shinobi2,  s/ //
<Jowi> rylan, do you remember what you installed?
<starz> Hasrat_USA you do have amd no?
<nanothief> unop: it pings to 216.239.59.104 with an average time of about 370ms
<coNP> sdac221x_: kwrite is in the kate package
<Hasrat_USA> starz yes my PC is an AMD
<coNP> sdac221x_: that is in main
<unop> nanothief,  and does it ping almost immediately, any waiting times? if so how long?
<sdac221x_> starz:  actually do you know the website of the auto sources maker.  i am unable to find with a google search..cant remember exact name
<rylan> Jowi, yeah, Tremulous, (FPS) and a MSN program
<ardchoille> !easysource | sdac221x_
<ubotu> sdac221x_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nanothief> unop: no its basically instantainus (about half a second maybe or less)
<shinobi2> unop: ? google " site:// http://giscenter.isu.edu/training/ppt/programming/"
<unop> nanothief, errm, ok, which other applications are affected with this problem
<Jowi> rylan, ok, try this: co to console with ctrl-alt-f1. login. type "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade" and see if you get errors. you can come back to the graphical interface by pressing ctrl-alt-f7 or alt-7.
<Jowi> s/co/go
<starzz> eh
<starzz> darn inet is so unstable atm
<starzz> ~_~\
<unop> shinobi2,  like this query here - http://tinyurl.com/2esc2e
<nanothief> unop: wget, gaim, evolution, add/remove,the updater and the synaptic package manager
<ardchoille> nanothief: add/remove and synaptic are only front-ends to APT
<unop> nanothief,  errm, dang .. lol thats basically everything
<Hasrat_USA> okay i'm sure i should install the 64 bit one from ubuntu's site lol. by the way since i already have installed a version of ubuntu, what would I do after burning the 64 bit iso for my AMD is complete? should i just make it a liveCD and boot from it again? or should i somehow uninstall the current version first?
<mackinac> Hasrat_USA, the first thing
<starzz> Hasrat_USA
<Hasrat_USA> http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118_9485_13041,00.html << and this is the exact chip i have. and in ubuntu's site, they are saying "For computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon). It is not necessary for all (even most) processors made by AMD -- only their 64 bit chips" and mine is a 64 bit chip
<starzz> did you make a seperate partition for /home ?
<nanothief> unop: lol i know. But firefox works and through that I can manually download everything but it is cumbersome
<Hasrat_USA> starz yes sir
<Hasrat_USA> and also a seperate partition for linux swao
<Hasrat_USA> *swap
<starzz> because if so you can just set each partition to its old use and it will reformat / and swap and keep home if you tell it to which can be nice at times
<unop> nanothief, that page was only to give you a clue of what URLs (and combinations) you could then use from wget and a script :)
<nanothief> unop: I'm not sure if this helps but aMSN and chatzilla work, as well as the default dictionary program
<starzz> go go bash scription eh unop
<Hasrat_USA> <mackinac> Hasrat_USA, the first thing << ?
<unop> nanothief,  err, sorry, disregard my last comment -- that should have been for shinobi2
<rylan_> hmmm, looks like everything is back to normal
<nanothief> unop: irc does that to people
<unop> nanothief,  let's see your /etc/resolv.conf then -- pastebin
<mackinac> Hasrat_USA, " should i just make it a liveCD and boot from it again? or should i somehow uninstall the current version first?" boot again, reinstall / to / as starzz said :)
<rylan_> nono, programs still not working.
* starzz gives mackinac high five o/\o
<nanothief> unop: its just one line: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<rylan_> can someone tell me how to launch a program from terminal?
<Hasrat_USA> uh
<coNP> rylan_: you type its name
<unop> starzz,  bash meh no, well, yea, if you like -- i'd prefer something with a bit more errm, hubris
<coNP> rylan_: or which exactly do you want to start
<starzz> like gaim : open terminal and type::::::: gaim
<Hasrat_USA> lol launching a program from terminal is COOL
<rylan_> gaim instant messenger isnt working
<starzz> rylan_ what is the exact error
<Hasrat_USA> that's not possible rylan
<unop> nanothief,  hrrm, i'd replace that one and add in a few more if i were you -- one sec
<rylan_> coNP, i want to launch gaim instant messenger
<starzz> the thing about windows is that the errors are quite vague at times whereas in linux just googleing errors will fix stuff 97% of the time
<coNP> rylan_: okay, then open a gnome terminal and type gaim <enter>
<rylan_> starzz, for some reason a bunch of programs arent working
<starzz> or will find the fixes... only problem is that sometimes its hard to follow the fixes XD
<starzz> anyway rylan_ do what coNP there is asking he can probably help u quite well ^^
<starzz> wb Hasrat_USA
<shinobi2> unop: i get i can do a script, but a guessing game still =) hahah
<Hasrat_USA> thanks accidentally clicked the X icon lol
<unop> nanothief,  try these  http://pastebin.ca/356869
<starzz> heh
<shinobi2> unop: i guess i can do ...
<unop> shinobi2,  well, google is just one of the search engines that maintains a cache :>
<unop> ...
<starzz> that part mssg there is so darn true.... high quality minds tend to go in one of two directions.. or some of each :>
<starzz> :
<shinobi2> unop: thanks
<rylan_> coNP, looks like that is working again, now is there a way that i can get my webcam to work?
<nanothief> unop: ok done. How do I make them take affect (do I need to reboot?)
<unop> nanothief,  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<coNP> rylan_: it might, however I never used a webcam...
<starzz> rylan_
<rylan_> coNP, ah, one last question. how do i go about getting wine to work?
<starzz> what other programs were not working tho
<starzz> and what are you trying to do with wine
<coNP> rylan_: that is easy, first install wine (from universe)
<rylan_> just thought i should get to know it.
<rylan_> coNP, already did that
<stylus> I'm attempting to setup oidentd as my identd. It seems to be running, but obviously isn't configured properly..
<starzz> rylan_ i agree its fun to play with things... but what do you wanna use it for exactly?
<nanothief> unop: I did the networking restart thing, and a lot of text was outputted, but after it finished wget "www.google.com" still didn't work
<coNP> rylan_: cool, then try to run whatever you want :)
<stylus> What line should be in /etc/services?
<vagelis> i want to download theams
<ardchoille> unop: his /etc/resolv.conf will get re-written on reboot and all that work will be undone
<rylan_> i wanted to get possibly some games, and photoshop are my two important ones
<coNP> vagelis: for your gnome / kde desktop?
<starzz> sudo apt-get install gimp
<unop> ardchoille,  only if resolvconf is installed .. but anyway, its not the problem
<starzz> anyway there is an extensive section on gaming in the forums: www.ubuntuforums.org which i highly recommend you read
<coNP> and try wesnoth :
<starzz> as that might require bleeding edge packages
<coNP> )
<starzz> coNP wats wesnoth >?
<coNP> ! wesnoth
<newest> hey is it necessary to be using peergaurdian when dl with azureus, whilst in ubuntu?
<ubotu> wesnoth: fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.8-1 (edgy), package size 1820 kB, installed size 4140 kB
<starzz> ah lol
<Frogzoo> starzz: turn based strategy game - think might & magic
<starzz> yeah
<coNP> I *love* that :) and it is open source as well
<vagelis> i want to download theams do you now?
<starzz> ive played a few from the repos.. lot o fun
<coNP> vagelis: what theams?
<starzz> but u gotta love DOPEWARS !!!
<fix--> are there any hp or dell servers where you can install ubuntu server on without any problem (with raid controller?)
<coNP> lol @ starzz
<starzz> in fact it should be installed by default on all systems
* starzz nodds
<starzz> i would donate a penny per install if it were probably
<fix--> The last del I bought I had to use a custom kernel to install th damn thing
<starzz> towards afund that did something good :D
<fix--> anybody a good solution ?
<unop> nanothief,  can you pastebin this -- wget -v google.co.kr
<osfameron> dopewars is a big timesink for me
<osfameron> so is frozen bubble
<starzz> fix-- try alternate install cd worx wonders
<vagelis> coNP: ubuntu
<newest> hey is it necessary to be using peergaurdian when dl with azureus, whilst in ubuntu?
<starzz> if installation is the problem :P
<fix--> starzz, yeah but I need to buy new hardware
<osfameron> and mahjong...  actually, it's a good thing I don't try any actual contemporary games or mulitplayer things, or I would completely lose my entire life
<starzz> newest peerguardian just sets itself up as a firewall to protect you from ebil ips
<fix--> just want the hardware to be supported out of the box
<starzz> but remember even that is not really enough.
<fix--> specially the raid controller
<newest> so would i reaaaally need it?
<starzz> someone has to get caught for anyone to know the ip is evil.
<newest> or am i pretty safe?
<starzz> newest yes.
<newest> oh
<coNP> vagelis: you mean more themes than the ones available in your gnome control center?
<starzz> your pirating stuff
<starzz> so yes
<ardchoille> osfameron: crack-attack, lbreakout2 and chromium
<newest> cause... there no version of peergaurdian available for linux yet...
<ardchoille> osfameron: Oh, and powermanga
<starzz> but must you use azureus?
<newest> what should i use in place?
<nanothief> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5889/
<starzz> install wine and use utorrent.
<Hasrat_USA> I know it's gonna be a dumb question but duh....what does http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/edgy/release/ubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386.iso have that http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso doesn't have? in brief, would it be great if i download Ubuntu 6.10's dvd version instead of CD? i have a fast connection (8 MBPS dedicated)
<starz> i use bittornado
<coNP> Hasrat_USA: not at all
<newest> yeah, cause most of the private trackers i use only really let clients away with azureus
<vagelis> coNP: images
<coNP> Hasrat_USA: I would recommend you to download the CD and select the other packages you like
<starz> i use the cli interface: btlaunchmanycurses.bittornado /path/to/torrents/dir
<rylan_> now, anyone here know how i would go about getting my webcam to work?
<unop> nanothief,  heh, you using a proxy server?
<starz> they let bittornado all the way almost everywhere ever
<coNP> Hasrat_USA: they can be downloaded and installed, especially when you have a fast connection then you might want to download only the packages you want to install
<newest> so what should i use in place of peergaurdian?
<unop> nanothief,  or ever tried using one?
<ardchoille> Hasrat_USA: The DVD has more packages. But, if you install from the cd, then installing more apps is just an spt-get install away.
<nanothief> unop: i'm not but I think my network is.
<starz> and never ever EVER use ktorrent. in fact no one use ktorrent its very very very broken.
<nanothief> unop: under system-preferences-network proxy "direct internet connection" is selected
<unop> nanothief,  well, it's clear from there that it's trying to use the proxy at 1.0.0.0:80
<nanothief> unop: oh i just thought it meant the dns lookup failed and it returned 1.0.0.0
<Hasrat_USA> i see. lol the main difference is the number of packages. okay ardchoille and coNP thanks for sharing the information. I thought "omg the dvd is 3.5 GB while the CD only 700 MB and omg the dvd is so cool and stuff" lol
<dooglus> starz: how does getting caught tell anyone which IP is evil?
<newest> mm' kay, so what should i use instead of peergaurdian?
<unop> nanothief,  1.0.0.0 is a non-existant network .. i bet you, all lookups are being direcred there -- try for e.g. - wget -v youtube.com
<ardchoille> Hasrat_USA: If it's on the DVD, it's in the repos :)
<coNP> Hasrat_USA: yep it is cool, but every cool program is available from the repos :)
<Hasrat_USA> brb going back to ubuntu from XP
<nanothief> unop: yep 1.0.0.0 again
<nanothief> but wget -v youtube.com -4  works see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5891/
<unop> nanothief,  ok, errm -- enter root's shell and try wget -v there --  sudo -i .. and then type wget -v google.co.in
<starzz> sigh
<senectus> k
<osfameron> ardchoille: NOOOOOOOO!! ;-)
<starzz> my inet is sooooooooooooooo unstable
<nanothief> unop: it gives the same 1.0.0.0 output
<ardchoille> osfameron: ?
<osfameron> ardchoille: the games recommendations :-)  Now my life will be completely swamped ;-)
<osfameron> ardchoille: which is to say, "thanks", I've noted the recommendations
<senectus> I cant seem to upgrade from dapper to edgy via CDROM, any idea's why dpkg-dev
<senectus> g++
<senectus> libc6-dev are causing me problems?
<unop> nanothief, hmm
<ardchoille> osfameron: Ah, cool :)
<ardchoille> osfameron: I dislike multi-player games and the ones I recommended to you are cool for single-player.
<osfameron> ardchoille: excellent. It's not that I dislike multi, just that I don't have lots of gamer friends or broadband at home, and I'm also steering clear of it when I do have broadband, as I know I'd get addicted :-)
<guns_> haiiiiiiiiiii
<unop> nanothief,  is the output of this command "sudo aptitude update" similar to what's seen here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88625
<ardchoille> osfameron: hahaha
<guns_> hooooooooooo
<rylan_> hmmm, so webcams are pretty much a non-option in ubuntu
<Frogzoo> !hardware | rylan_
<ubotu> rylan_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<I-kido> haaaai guns
<guns_> u now...when i met u at 1st sight. i know but u is mongkey,,heehee
<nanothief> unop: very similar (but i cancled before it got all the way through)
* I-kido is no mongkey, maybe a rabbit, bu no mongkey at all
<I-kido> :)
<nanothief> unop: a way I found to get some programs working was to add the hostname and ip address (found with ping) to the hosts file
<vlt> Hello. I'm trying to comlile a kernel module. I installed linux-source and -headers, unzipped the source and created some symlinks that point to it. When running make I get 3,663 lines of stderr output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5870  --- What am i doing wrong here?
<vlt> compile*
<guns_> well...but u,r same with mongkey.btw where do u from?
<I-kido> holland
<unop> nanothief,  ok, seems like quite a few other people have this problem, even in other distros
<daya> where can i found the driver for SigmaTel STAC9200 Sound Controller
<mc2003> anyone heard about the corrupted data torrent kernel bug?i get an I/O error and a lock on drives after i try to DL a torrent with Any client.......i need a URL to see what to do.....
<nanothief> unop: have the other people managed to get it fixed? I can survive using the host file hack, but it is tedius to have to add every address visited by sites other than firefox
<unop> nanothief,  yea, that's just a workaround tho, the real issue is with something else -- i would try reinstalling the bind-host -- sudo sh -c "aptitude purge bind-host bind9-host; /etc/init.d/networking restart; aptitude install bind bind9-host"
<guns_> its to far.im from bali.do u now Bali
<unop> nanothief,  while you run this command, i shall find out _if_ other people have gotten it fixed :)
<sdaxc1> hi do 2 types of drivers for ati exist ?  I have fglrx... is there another driver made by ATI ?  if so is it better
<unop> nanothief,  oops
<xstasi> hi!
<unop> nanothief,  hold on with the command
<xstasi> is there a netinst for ubuntu like debian?
<I-kido> I know bali guns, my gf is half endonesian
<ardchoille> guns_ , I-kido Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<xstasi> i don't want to download all the 650 MB..
<nanothief> unop: ummm tooo late???
<I-kido> oops sorry
<I-kido> ur right
<unop> nanothief, sudo sh -c "aptitude purge bind-host bind9-host; /etc/init.d/networking restart; aptitude install bind-host bind9-host"
<rylan_> ok, looking for some help here. i need to install a program i got off the internet, whats the code for that?
<unop> nanothief,  nahh, just a little mistake, all done now
<ardchoille> rylan_: Are you sure that app isn't in the repos?
<rylan_> ardchoille, i checked. unfortunatly my girlfriend is chinese and needs a version of QQ instant messenger, i found EVA. (and i hope it works)
<unop> nanothief,  restart networking after that too
<ardchoille> rylan_: Ok, what kind of file is it? .deb? .bin?
<rylan_> .tar.bz2
<nanothief> unop: i've got the first command running
<ardchoille> rylan_: You'll need to unpack it and read any docs inside before continuing
<rylan_> ardchoille, thx
<ardchoille> rylan_: Most of the time, the docs tell you how to compile/install.
<unop> nanothief, is that the first one or the correction i gave you?
<rylan_> ardchoille, thanks
<starz> rylan_ also sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nanothief> unop: I did the second command and its finished
<starz> good place to start.. add checkinstall in there also and double check there isnt a package for it in the repos and check the forums if someone has already made it for your flavor of ubuntu
<starz> kay ninie night all
<unop> nanothief,  ok, restart networking and try again
<nanothief> unop: wget "www.google.com" still returns 1.0.0.0 :(
<unop> nanothief,  ok, i'm still googling -- while i am doing that, let this timeconsuming command run -  sudo egrep -inHR '1\.0\.0\.0' /*
<unop> nanothief,  let me know if anything comes up when it is running
<nanothief> unop: i've got a couple "no such file or directory" or "no such device or address"
<nanothief> unop: such as /bin/lsmod.modutils, /dev/nvidia0, /dev/nvidiactl and /dev/log
<unop> nanothief,  ok, apart from errors :p
<nanothief> unop: ok :lol:
<darek> ??
<darek> im from poland
<unop> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<unop> nanothief,  do you use a wireless card by any chance?
<nanothief> unop: nope i use adsl broadband through a router
<unop> nanothief,  what kind of router?
<nanothief> unop: a web excel adsl2/2+ router
<Frogzoo> nanothief: ping www.yahoo.com ?
<pukeko> anyone setup mgetty in /etc/event.d ?
<nanothief> unop: it pinged yahoo all right
<Multiply> !dk
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<Frogzoo> pukeko: what's wrong with getty, if you don't mind me asking?
<unop> nanothief,  it seems ping isnt affected by this problem -- i think  wget -v yahoo.com  would still return 1.0.0.0
<pukeko> Frogzoo: dial-in modem
<nanothief> unop: right you are (i checked :D)
<unop> nanothief,  any progress on the grep?
<nanothief> unop: no its still going (nothing has been added for a long time though)
<unop> nanothief,  ok, let that run then -- what does this return - dpkg -l | grep -i dns
<Frogzoo> nanothief: do you have a web proxy set? either in connection settings or wgetrc ?
<Frogzoo> pukeko: havne't done it: should be pretty straightforward, no?
<unop> Frogzoo,  apparently, it's quite a few other applications - evolution, gaim, synaptic, apt, etc
<nanothief> unop: output of dpkg... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5892/
<Frogzoo> nanothief: system -> preferences -> network proxy - disable
<pukeko> Frogzoo: i am used to inittab format
<Frogzoo> nanothief: then start a new term & try again
<LeFrenchy> hello there
<Frogzoo> pukeko: just copy one of the tty files in /etc/event.d/
<nanothief> Frogzoo: it is already on "direct connection to the internet"
<muuhDBX> http://www7.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/0611/feature2/gallery16.html look it kisss the penguin ! how sweet :D
<Frogzoo> nanothief: echo $http_proxy
<k1piee> hey
<LeFrenchy> i need a little help: i can't play flac files with xine
<nanothief> Frogzoo: it just prints an empty line
<pukeko> Frogzoo: nope that don't work i think it needs an exec in there somewhere..
<LeFrenchy> anyone?
<pukeko> muuhDBX: what exactly "kiss the penguin" ?
<k1piee> investigating
<Frogzoo> nanothief: try again from a new terminal
<LeFrenchy> hello?
<unop> nanothief,  verify that /etc/resolv.conf is what i gave you -- and hasnt reverted
<Frogzoo> LeFrenchy: noone knows
<nanothief> Frogzoo: it still gives an empty line
<LeFrenchy> aaargh
<adrien> #ubuntu-fr
<nanothief> unop: it reverted :P
<unop> nanothief,  really?
<nanothief> unop: its now nameserver 192.168.1.1
<unop> nanothief,  do you have the link i gave you for the ones i posted?
<nanothief> unop: no ive lost it
<fanny_> ccc
<unop> nanothief,  ok, hold on a second
<CheshireViking> LeFrenchy, i don't know anything about flac files, but found this link from google, maybe this'll help http://element14.wordpress.com/2006/09/28/play-flac-files-in-amarok-on-ubuntu/ it mentions a bug in xine with flac files
<nanothief> unop: got it again
<LeFrenchy> thanks viking
<papo> hi
<nanothief> nanothief: ive put the replacement text back in, should i restart the network again?
<nanothief> unop: ive put the replacement text back in, should i restart the network again?
<nanothief> ... oooops
<unop> nanothief,  errm, dont
<nanothief> unop: ok
<unop> nanothief,  just try wgetting something now
<nanothief> unop: It worked!!!!!!
<papo> in universe, there is a package available containing the header file for this library... but in which package is the shared library itself?
<nanothief> unop: wget is getting yahoo and google now!!!
<unop> nanothief,  so it's working then?
<nanothief> unop: yes it seems so. Add/Remove successfully updated its program list, which it has never done before
<nanothief> unop: thank you so much for your help this one has had me stuck for a long time
<unop> nanothief,  sounds like a problem with your router there - you need to get /etc/resolv.conf to change
<unop> nanothief,  try and remove this package -- sudo aptitude purge resolvconf
<dexem__> hi
<dexem__> I'm having a problem using sabayon in ubuntu. When I try to edit a profile, it gets frozen... could it be something related to permissions or... what should I check?
<shapras> how to install JDK to root directory?
<unop> nanothief,  if it complains that too many packages depend on it, then cancel
<unop> shapras,  you mean /?
<shapras> yes
<shapras> we must be JDK
<nanothief> unop: i dont think i had it on my computer, as it gave no prompt to remove it
<unop> dexem__,  sabayon is another distro, am i right? if so how are you running it under ubuntu?
<dexem__> unop: sabayon is a system administration tool also
<unop> nanothief,  well, lets see the output
<dexem__> unop: apt-cache search sabayon
<dexem__> sabayon - system administration tool to manage GNOME desktop settings
<dexem__> :P
<unop> dexem__,  ok, in that case, disregard my last -- i'm sorry
<nanothief> unop: output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5895/
<dexem__> :)
<unop> shapras, the JDK needs to go in /usr/lib dude .. why are you wanting to put it in /?
<unop> nanothief,  hmm, well, I would do this -- sudo chmod a-w /etc/resolv.conf
<shapras> I frits time instaling extrating files.
<phatrabbit> hi where can i find the ubuntu beryl channel
<unop> phatrabbit,  probably #ubuntu-effects
<nanothief> unop: ok done (although it didn't appear to do anything)
<phatrabbit> also is there a command to show what graphics card i am running
<coNP> phatrabbit: I guess #ubuntu-effects
<phatrabbit> thanks
<unop> nanothief,   whatd oes this return -- ls -ld /etc/resolv.conf
<shapras> how ti install JDK to this directory "/usr/lib/"?
<nanothief> unop: -r--r--r-- 1 root root 75 2007-02-15 21:34 /etc/resolv.conf
<unop> phatrabbit,  lspci usually lists devices
<unop> nanothief,  ok, looks good-- try all your usualy diagnostics now :)
<unop> shapras,  why dont you just follow what the instructions say .. which package are you installing, the one from sun?
<shapras> becouse then use command "chmod .." then extrating to cataloge there file been.
<shapras> by JDK instrukction
<shapras> but not instaling to these directory
<shapras> "/usr/lib"
<nanothief> unop: yep it still works
<nanothief> unop: and gaim also now works
<unop> nanothief,  :)
<unop> nanothief,  you should be ok now :d
<nanothief> unop: so it will be ok to reboot and everything
<unop> nanothief,  I should presume yes .. but please make sure -- if it doesnt stick, come back and we'll hack around that
<nanothief> unop: thanks again for your help :)
<nanothief> unop: ill think ill try rebooting to see if it works
<unop> shapras,  if you chmodded that file and ran it, it will have installed all files into a location like this /usr/lib/java-sdk ...
<unop> nanothief,  yw, :) yea, and try rebooting
<ndlovu> anyone know of a good ghost util that's open source? I need it to be able to ghost windows installations.
<LeFrenchy> you guys know a good payer who can easily organise over 13,000 audio files?
<LeFrenchy> don't say amarok
<pty> LeFrenchy: have you tried quod libet ?
<LeFrenchy> no, not yet
<LeFrenchy> does it woth it?
<pty> I have about 10,000 tracks and it works fine
<shapras> i try
<jattks> alright lads
<LeFrenchy> i'll "throw an eye" on it
<Tode_I> Hey y'all. Just installed and it's defaulted to a too-high setting for the wimpy 15" CRT, so the screen is garbled. How do I change the setting, other than reinstalling?
<shapras> unop:  first what I must do, tha JDK file place into /user/lib?
<shapras> and do chmod
<nanothief> unop: it stopped working :(
<sebrock> anyone using gdesklets? My starterbar shows all the time, it's on top of all programs?
<sebrock> gdesklets
<concept10> how do I get real video to open in anything else but the non working totem?
<ndlovu> Tode_I, can you open a text terminal (Ctrl-F3 for example)?
<ndlovu> Tode_I, That should be Ctrl+Alt+F3
<Slart> ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<ndlovu> Slart, good point :)
<Slart> I've sent people off into console land before =)
<Slart> without telling them that
<jussi01> concept10: right click on the file, then open with then choose the program...
<jussi01>  concept10: or did you want it straigt from firefox??
<concept10> jussi01, doesnt work, this is a javascript web link
<felix_> !jed
<ubotu> jed: editor for programmers (textmode version). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.18-4 (edgy), package size 113 kB, installed size 292 kB
<ndlovu> Slart, lol
<Slart> looks like we lost Tode_I too.. well.. he'll be back after a reboot..
<Slart> they really should print that to the console when doing the shift+alt-thingy... "to return to x, press ctrl+alt+f7"
<jussi01> concept10: wait one, just finding it :D
<ndlovu> Slart, so it would seem. although if the display was garbled, he'd probably be using a different computer :-\
<Slart> ndlovu: true.. we'll just have to wait and see
<cyclops> I would like to help with a sound recording issue, is there someone availible?
<Tode_I> Sorry, got impatient and went to the forums.
<Tode_I> ...which appears to have made it worse. :>
<SteveCoffee> Hello Everybody :D *hope its working this time
<ndlovu> Tode_I, glad we haven't lost you ;)
<Tode_I> Heh
<Tode_I> I rebooted to console and did this:
<Tode_I> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cyclops> I need to figure out why when I attempt to record a sound from my mic, it just records dead air?
<Tode_I> based on a post in the forum. I tried to pick safe values, but now X failed to start.
<cyclops> I have a Creative Labs SB Live! card, and it records audio in Windows
<ndlovu> Tode_I, that would have been my suggestion also
<Tode_I> "Unable to find a valid framebuffer device"
<SteveCoffee> does someone know the name from the programm DSL uses to show the system stats (netload, batterie, Cpu..diskspace...) on the desktop i dont think its gdesktop and im trying to find it.
<Frogzoo> cyclops: check your levels - sound -> volume control
<Tode_I> Screens found, but none have a usable configuration. Blarg.
<cyclops> Done that, I have enabled "Capture" and "Mic" and selected "Mic1" as well.
<rangans> Hi guys I am trying to figure out how to uninstall unwanted packages and if I remove some in synaptic manager like dvd+r tools or evolution mail which I am never going to use iit removes all dependent packages including ubuntu desktop
<ndlovu> Tode_I, not something I've come across I'm afraid
<rangans> is there a safe way to remove unwanted software using dpkg or synaptic
<unop> SteveCoffee,  whats DSL?
<SteveCoffee> DamnSmallLinux.
<unop> SteveCoffee,  why are you asking about DSL in ubuntu?
<Tode_I> Story of my life - Somehow, I always manage to get the really oddball issues.
<phatrabbit> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SteveCoffee> im using xubuntu right now, im was looking if maybe one knows the programm or a somelike like it for ubuntu beside gdesktop.
<cyclops> Frogzoo, any ideas if that doesn't work?
<Tode_I> Thanks, I'll give that a read. :>
<unop> SteveCoffee,  its probably a DSL specific utility, please find the DSL channel and ask them
<Tode_I> Will the commands "For Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake):" work for 6.10?
<Tode_I> Cause there's nothing on the page for 6.10
<SteveCoffee> i agree unop will be the fastet way :D
<unop> SteveCoffee,  :)
<coNP> yep, unop is even faster than ubotu
<cyclops> hmm...  is that a no?
<rangans> could somebody help me with synaptic /dpkg problem. I want to remoe some totally unwanted packages and not sure how
<tobylane> Wow..
<unop> coNP, you arent implying that ubotu was a prototype now, are you? :p
<Slart> rangans: just to be sure here.. is it really necessary to remove these programs?
<Kapuche> hi !
<Frogzoo> cyclops: dude it works - check file -> device   &  edit -> preferences - for levels not currently displayed
<ndlovu> Tode_I, I usually get the best answers by searching on ubuntuforums.org
<Slart> rangans: most "premade" , "ready to use" distributions come in big pieces.. sometimes you can't remove just one little part without the whole thing going with it
<dooglus> can someone help me to get my middle speaker to work in ubuntu please?  it works in Windows, but not ubuntu
<unop> rangans,  hmm, well, probably needs to be done by hand - what i do is open synaptic .. and sort by installed packages .. then i go through the list, if i feel a package does not belong on my system i try and uninstall it :)
<rangans> Slart: I am working on a small pre-built vmdisk and so I would like to remove several unwanted programs to make room for some new ones I am planning to install
<unop> rangans,  errm .. i "mark for removal" actually , to save time
<ndlovu> Tode_I, you could try http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=14609228 (not sure if the link will work)
<linuxor> Please, How to rename 100 files as file001, file002 .... ?
<Slart> rangans: oh.. then I guess you'd be better off using some other distro.. perhaps one specifically designed to be small.. or build it yourself from scratch
<rangans> unop: by hand how?? using dpkg commands if so could you direct me on what to read tx
<Slart> rangans: but there might be a way to do it with ubuntu... but I don't know one
<unop> rangans,  read my post again please
<cyclops> Frogzoo, Done that, I even tried to use OSS for the recording source, neither will pick up anything from the microphone to capture it.
<Slart> linuxor: some bash scripting.. what do you have now?
<rangans> Slart: thanks for the heads up on other distros might try others
<dooglus> linuxor: n=0; for i in *; do mv -i "$i" $(printf "file%03d" $n); ((n++)); done
<SteveCoffee> linuxor, i dont know if its in a ubuntu, its in xubuntu . look unter apps -> system -> bulk-rename
<Slart> rangans: you're welcome
<linuxor> Slart : yes
<rangans> unop: I am not sure if I mark for removal in synaptic it asks several other packages to be marked as well
<assasukasse> hi everyone, i wish to use my pda with edgy, what should i do, simply pluggin in doesnt work
<linuxor> SteveCoffe : bu shell
<unop> rangans,  well, then you go through those other packages and see if you want to keep them or not
<SteveCoffee> yeah i was to slow when you said that ;)
<Slart> linuxor: look at dooglus little script there... that's one way
<SteveCoffee> dooglus, already gave you answer :D
<cyclops> Frogzoo,  if I unmute the microphone in the play options, I can also hear it via the speakers and it causes feedback
<rangans> unop: Many packages like (cups printer files which i never use/have bluetooth evolution email all want to remove ubuntu-desktop which I definitely want to keep
<unop> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.30 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<unop> rangans,  ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage which you can definitely remove without any adverse effect
<jussi01> Can someone tell me how to safely remove open office... is synaptic the best way? or is there a good uninstaller that remvoes everything you dont need as well...?
<rangans> unop: I am sorry so you mean to say ubuntu-desktop is optional and I can still have the GUI without the ubuntu-desktop
<unop> rangans,  exactly
<cyclops> Does anyone know how to get Ubuntu to record from a microphone?
<Slart> jussi01: synaptic is a good uninstaller for almost everything.. including openoffice I'd assume
<rangans> unop: oh never knew that before thanks a lot will try that
<jussi01> Slart: thanks - just thought to check that that there wasnt some special way...
<IdleOne> rangans, ubuntu-desktop is just a file with a list of all the packages that comprise the ubuntu desktop so once it is installed you can remove that file ( ubuntu-desktop ) and still have all the GUI
<unop> jussi01,  something like this might do -- sudo aptitude purge $(dpkg -l | grep -i "openoffice.org" | cut -c 3-30 | xargs)
<Slart> jussi01: synaptic is as special as it gets.. it keeps track of all installed software.. knows what needs what etc..
<rangans> IdleOne: just to make sure would taht break my future upgrades if I do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<unop> jussi01,  that command is not tested so i'd see what this returns first - dpkg -l | grep -i "openoffice.org" | cut -c 3-30 | xargs
<IdleOne> rangans, no it wont
<Slart> jussi01: I don't think it'll remove documents or changed files though.. you'll probably have to do that yourself
<rangans> IdleOne: thanks I am marking for removal now lets see how it goes
<sebrock> anyone at all using gDesklets?
<Slart> sebrock: I have once or twice, why?
<jussi01> unop: where does that command start? with - or dpkg?
<unop> jussi01,  with dpkg :)
<sebrock> Slart, well I use the starterbar but it sits on top of every other program
<jussi01> unop: Thanks :D
<sebrock> Slart, I want it to just be on the desktop
<cyclops> Anyone at all?
<Slart> sebrock: hmm.. I'll have a look.. brb
<jussi01> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5901/
<phatrabbit> hi this is abit off topic but whats the command to open a new server in xchat
<unop> jussi01,  what you could do is -- dpkg -l | grep -i "openoffice.org" | cut -c 3-30 > toremove.txt  -- and then edit the toremove.txt to make your changes -- and then run - sudo aptitude purge $(cat toremove.txt)
<phatrabbit> actually dont worry i got it
<Slart> sebrock: hmm.. mine stays on the desktop.. didn't find any settings for it either
<Tode_I> Woot
<unop> jussi01,  well, from what you have shown me, it looks like you can remove those packages
<jussi01> unop: Im not really sure wha I want to remove except all of openoffice
<Tode_I> Did that xorg reconfigure thingy again, and it's actually got an option to disable the framebuffer thingy
<unop> jussi01,  the first command i gave you should suffice then :)
<Tode_I> Now I can go to bed feeling like I accomplished something. |>
<jussi01> unop: excellent thanks a lot - Ill let you know how things go
<sebrock> Slart, I know... could you check the source by rightclicking it
<sebrock> Slart, and then tell me if you have this: <display anchor="center" window-flags="below, sticky"
<phatrabbit> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<muuhDBX> oficial drivers arr non free
<ndlovu> Tode_I, nice!
<phatrabbit> non free ?
<muuhDBX> yes
<Slart> sebrock: hmm.. here it is.. look for yourself http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5902/ =)
<phatrabbit> under the GPL
<muuhDBX> only open source grafic driver are supported in ubuntu
<jussi01> unop: small problem... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5903/
<IdleOne> phatrabbit, free to use non free to redistribute
<phatrabbit> oh i c
<phatrabbit> damm
<sebrock> tnx
<phatrabbit> i just used envy to install my new nvidia drivers
<Slart> yw
<phatrabbit> and ubuntu boots and the screem goes into sleep mode
<phatrabbit> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<unop> jussi01,  can you !pastebin this - dpkg -l | grep -i "openoffice.org"
<phatrabbit> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phatrabbit> oops
<jussi01> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5904/
<jay> how can i make kiba-dock items always stay in place when the return intstead of hanging outside... if u kno what I mean. They don't make one line, other icons just hang off
<phatrabbit> when on command line
<phatrabbit> how do i copy the text
<Guest_649>  hi how can i pass a message using wall or write to some ther computers tty?
<unop> jussi01,  this should do then - sudo aptitude purge $(dpkg -l | grep -i "openoffice.org" | cut -c 3-40 | xargs)
<jussi01> phatrabbit: ctrl-shift-c paste ctrl-shift-v
<phatrabbit> cheers
<jussi01> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5905/
<jussi01> almost
<jussi01> should I accept that solution?
<Guest_649> how can i pass a message to some other computers tty? is it possible?
<unop> jussi01,  yea, you can accept the solution
<jussi01> ok thanks!!
<phatrabbit> is it ctrl+shift+backspace to restart xserver
<hdxx> yes
<jussi01> unop: will an apt-get auto-remove get rid of any leftovers?
<unop> jussi01,  only thing tho, the next time you use apt to install/remove something, you might be warned of these broken packages
<phatrabbit> ctrl+shift+backspace wont work
<Guest_649> how can i pass a message to some other computers tty? is it possible?
<unop> jussi01,  errm, i dont think so, i dont like these "auto" commands, because then i am not in control :d
<jussi01> hehe...ok
<unop> phatrabbit,  ctrl+alt... :)
<hdxx> ctrl+alt++backsapce
<gary> If, for example, I want the latest release of a particular program, but it is not avaailable on the stable apt list, is it possible to download that one package from a different list, say the testing version, so that I can have the latest release of it?
<unop> Guest_649,  man wall
<jussi01> gary: yes
<unop> gary,  not advisable
<unop> gary,  it'll probably wreck your install
<phatrabbit> ok envy does not work so well
<gary> Ah, thanks guys, I'll avoid doing that and just be patient and wait :-)
<Guest_649> unop, but is it possible to send to some other computers tty which has a different ip?
<jussi01> unop: thanks a million mate - everything seems fine!! cheers!!
<unop> Guest_649,  errm, i havent come across something like that before .. you hacking someone? :)
<unop> jussi01,  you sound english :d yw :)
<phatrabbit> lol
<jussi01> unop: not quite - youll have to go alot futher south... to god's own country
<unop> jussi01,  errm, ok, south africa? :>
<Guest_649> unop, no i just wanted to send a message to some other computers tty having a different ip..
<royel> unop: he's an aussie..
<unop> royel,  ahh, i shoulda done a whois .. :)
<jussi01> Unop: royel is spot on... though im living near the arctic circle now...brrr
<unop> jussi01,  i thought it was summer there now?
<phatrabbit> unop, what does restricted modules mean when downloading NVIDIA drivers
<unop> phatrabbit,  those modules are non-free drivers, kernel modules, etc
<royel> !restricted | phatrabbit
<phatrabbit> and where does apt-get save the packages to on my computer
<ubotu> phatrabbit: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jussi01> unop: as just mention Im near the ARCTIC circle now.... (ie finland...:P)
<unop> jussi01,  ahh shucks, i'm not reaing well , i thought i read antarctic :p
<unop> reading*
<hdxx> does anyone know why my cd-rom, doesn't detect cd
<jussi01> unop: Lol...btw are you forum staff by any chance?
<unop> jussi01,  but brr indeed, we had 2 days of snow last week and we cant even hack it, i can imagine what it's like for you
<phatrabbit> unop, i used sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jussi01> unop: you i the uk?
<unop> jussi01,  errm no, I am in no way affiliated with ubuntu (yet?) :p
<phatrabbit> and my computer keeps beeping
<rickympl> phatrabbit, normally apt-get saves the debs to /var/cache/apt/archives
<jussi01> heheh
<unop> jussi01,  indeed
<phatrabbit> the little speaker off my motherboard wont stop beeping
<phatrabbit> kinda freaking out :P
<phatrabbit> thanks rickympl
<unop> phatrabbit,  yea, the nvidia-glx package depends on l-r-m -- nothing to be worried about :)
<phatrabbit> oh phew!
<royel> phatrabbit: try this instead for Nvidia drivers.. you won't be dissappointed http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<phatrabbit> well i tried using python script envy and that screwed my drivers
<Ourson> bonjour
<Ourson> j'ai un soucis avec un dd sata
<jussi01> unop: do you know how to change the color the windows icon flashes on the panel?
<IdleOne> !fr | Ourson Bonjour!
<ubotu> Ourson Bonjour!: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<phatrabbit> royel, after it downloaded the new drivers and installed and backed up my old config and xserver restarted it my monitor went into sleep mode and wouldnt come out
<unop> jussi01,  ahh no unfortunately, i dont use gnome
<unop> jussi01,  it's probably something you can change from within the gconf-editor (registry?) tho
<jussi01> unop: yeah, had a look there, couldnt find it. I know its in the theme somewhere - but I have absolutley no idea about playing with theme stuff
<blackest> tode_I you still got problems ?
<jussi01> unop: anyays thanks again - Im off to have some fun
<jussi01> ;)
<unop> jussi01,  have fun :)
<unop> jussi01,  and yw :)
<phatrabbit> does ubuntu network my pc's automatically
<phatrabbit> can i transfer stuff using the IP
<sacater> hello again all, in ubuntu, if i save something to a floppy disk, why does it not write immiediatly
<sacater> it waits a min
<sacater> and then write
<sacater> z
<jay> where can i get a deb package for kbfx?
<hdxx> sudo apt-cache search kbfx
<plaguez> Test
<royel_> phatrabbit: you probably will need samba, are you trying to connect to window machines or other linux boxes?
<blackest> any tvcard experts available ?
<Daverocks> !anyone | blackest
<ubotu> blackest: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mackinac> sometimes only a certified expert will do
<mattycoze> hay does anyone know where to fix gaim issues?
<mattycoze> with Ubuntu
<bokey> mattycoze, what's the problem ?
<michaelpo> hello.... i cannot watch vcd... i can watch dvd... what do I need to do? before i did a reinstallation i could watch both dvd and vcd after i installed some package... i could not find the website that teach me how to do it now... please help...
<mattycoze> gaim won't connect to my msn account, it's a gaim issue that's all
<mattycoze> d.w i've found thier chatroom
<royel_> michaelpo: what media player are you using?
<CheshireViking> mattycoze, i think there's problems with msn today, a number of my contacts can't get online to msn
* coNP neither
<mattycoze> O'Rly?
<blackest> ok I need some help configuring saa1734 driver
<hdxx> yes, hotmail have problems
<michaelpo> royel i'm using mplayer and totem
<royel_> michaelpo: try using VLC or Xine, I think that might be the problem.
<mackinac> michaelpo, ??? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ???
<royel_> michaelpo: this site might be of some use to you as well. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<michaelpo> vlc? xine? ok i'll try that....
<mackinac> vlc rocks
<michaelpo> royel i've already done the restrictedformats thingy
<royel_> michaelpo: check the above link as well..
<royel_> mackinac: yes it does
<mackinac> except for h264 here for some reason :(
<mackinac> for * with
<bokey> what's epson stylus cx 3900's status in dapper ?
<bokey> anyone here knows if it works ?
<michaelpo> downloading vlc now...
<ndlovu> I'm having some weird audio recording problems. my mic works fine in windows, and occasionally works in ubuntu. when I push the record button (on sound recorder for example), the audio capture toggle is automatically muted on the volume control. any ideas why?
<ndlovu> lspci output: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Rothbuntu> ding dong
<Rothbuntu> how do i mount a .bin file and extract the goodness within
* ndlovu thinks it's eerily quiet in here
<rexy> bchunk it to an iso
<rexy> and then mount it
<rexy> cant mount bins
<rexy> mplayer can play em directly though
<Rothbuntu> mmmm
<rexy> if it's a vid cd anyway
<kraut> moin
<Rothbuntu> its vid indeed
<Faithful> How can install a 2.6.20 kernel in edgy?
<mneptok> Faithful: why?
<jattks> uh, can i say something?
<jattks> linux sucks ass man :s
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Rothbuntu> oh wow
<jattks> this is so shit this whole ufucktoo thing :S
<Rothbuntu> i did not know that
<rexy> quick bring out the tar and feathers \o/
<Faithful> mneptok: hardware support... why else?
<Rothbuntu> oh lawd ive been tricked
<Rothbuntu> VISTA SAVE ME
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.cable.ubr03.wolv.blueyonder.co.uk]  by mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<johns^> pff, ofcourse linux sux
<mattycoze> someone kick jattks
<johns^> every os sux
<johns^> linux sux less
<Kaso> Hi, i seem to have lost the ability to type 'x' whats going on?
<mneptok> Faithful: for what?
<niyi> does anyone know where you can get hold of software to connect phones on linux
<michaelpo> vlc did not work... it crashed when first loading vcd content..
<rexy> niyi
<rexy> i'm guessing here
<Faithful> mneptok: you are not answering the question... if you don't know don't say anything.
<rexy> but i think you mean to connect your nokia via bluetooth/cable and do "stuff"?
<niyi> uh huh
<niyi> but not a nokia
<niyi> but you get the idea
<rexy> well there's a program for it
<rexy> it's for nokia's but i guess it'll work
<niyi> okay
<rexy> if only i could remember the name
<mattycoze> johns what's wrong with linux?
<Faithful> niyi: depends what you mean when you say you wan't to connect the phone...
<rexy> gnokia?
<mattycoze> give us your educated opinion
<Faithful> synchronize ???
<rexy> grokia
<rexy> something like that
<niyi> uh huh
<mneptok> Faithful: suit yourself.
<Kaso> The 'Keyboar Shortcuts' program seems to have swallowe my 'd' an 'x' keys
<IdleOne> Kaso, how did you manage to type the d and x in the last sentence?
<Kaso> copy an pasting of course
<rexy> gnokii
<rexy> that's it
<Faithful> mneptok: well you didn't really help me... just made it seem as if I had to gain your permission to put a 2.6.20 kernel on my machine
<Pici> niyi: This may also help you:
<Pici> !info bitpim
<ubotu> bitpim: utility to communicate with many CDMA phones. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.04.dfsg.1-1 (edgy), package size 3884 kB, installed size 12952 kB
<mneptok> Faithful: seeing that i work for the company behind Ubuntu in a senior support role, my reticence in having users apply custom built kernels to their machines is understandable.
<JONES3700> is anyone running continuum w/ wine
<Faithful> mneptok: So round about you are saying that there is not an ubuntu edgy 2.6.20 linux-image
<johns^> mattycoze: ass I said, linux sux *less*
<johns^> less than that *other* os anyway :)
<Faithful> mneptok: 2.6.17 is too old for my sata controller.
<mbarzegar> hi
<mneptok> Faithful: not in a packaged form, no.
<mattycoze> johns, yeah - implying it sucks to a degree
<mattycoze> ... so tell me how much it sucks?
<mneptok> Faithful: see if Feisty has your driver.
<johns^> not much
<mbarzegar> I got a question about glibc installation
<Pici> Faithful: I believe, mneptok correct me if I'm wrong, but 2.6.20 is in / will be in  Fiesty
<johns^> otherwise I wouldn't have been using it as a primary os for the last 10 years
<kuma_> when i plug my USB thumb drive the OS won't mount it, I have to sudo mount it to make it work. This works for me, but my sister don't know how to do it. How can I make the mounting can be done by any user?
<mbarzegar> can any1 help me ?
<mneptok> Pici: last i knew Feisty was using 2.6.19
<mattycoze> indeed
<johns^> mattycoze: but nothing is perfect, so eventually you will find something that makes you go 'that really s*cks'
<PeaceLover> heya all
<mbarzegar> can any1 help me ?
<mbarzegar> I got a question about glibc installation
<Dimensions> Hiya .... how do we mount a usb pen drive ... i just formatted it ...as sda1 vfat and sda2 ext3 ... it appears as /dev/sda im installing linux on it ... when i do mount /dev/sda /media/foo it says u must specify the file system type ????
<johns^> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<royel_> !any | mbarzegar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<royel_> !anyone | mbarzegar
<ubotu> mbarzegar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mattycoze> johns, mmm
<mbarzegar> I got a question about glibc installation
<mbarzegar> can any1 help me ?
<Pici> Then ask it
<IdleOne> mbarzegar, what is the question?
<mbarzegar> it says it has to be installaed in a seperate build directory
<mbarzegar> i dont understand it
<johns^> mbarzegar: you didn't just apt-get it?
<mbarzegar> GNU libc cannot be compiled in the source directory.  You must build it
<mbarzegar> in a separate build directory.  For example, if you have unpacked the
<mbarzegar> glibc sources in `/src/gnu/glibc-2.4', create a directory
<mbarzegar> `/src/gnu/glibc-build' to put the object files in.  This allows
<mbarzegar> removing the whole build directory in case an error occurs
<mbarzegar> i got the glibc-2.5
<johns^> why build it yourself?
<mbarzegar> please some1 help me
<mbarzegar> it's so urgent
<mbarzegar> i didnt biuld it my self
<mbarzegar> this text was the part of the readme install file
<furryballs> Could someone mount a root partition from the livecd and chroot then uninstall something? Other than the mounting how would this be done?
<johns^> mbarzegar: from the top... what have you done allready? what are you trying to install
<mbarzegar> johns
<mbarzegar> I downloaded the glibc
<johns^> furryballs: your cdrom is readonly
<johns^> mbarzegar: a tar.gz I guess?
<mbarzegar> then i typed ./configure
<Pici> mbarzegar: Any particular reason you want to compile it from souce?
<johns^> then again: what Pici said
<furryballs> johns^: Chroot woudl use the partition as the root directory, or should. I have never done this. I have on gentoo I think tho. Isn't it possible?
<mbarzegar> i have this error : configure: error: you must configure in a separate build directory
<IdleOne> mbarzegar, DO YOU WANT HELP OR NOT?
<IdleOne> mbarzegar, johns^ and Pici have both asked why you qwant to compile it yourself?
<michaelpo> i've also just installed quake... where is the icon to start quake?
<mbarzegar> i have ubuntu 5.10 , when i want to install any kind of packages like GTK+ .. I get the error that the c compiler is not installed
<mbarzegar> so i thought i have to install GCC or Glibc , myself
<Pici> mbarzegar: just install build-essential
<IdleOne> mbarzegar, that is because you need to install a package called build-essential sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Pici> mbarzegar: its a metapackage that includes all the things you need to compile things
<IdleOne> you probably need to enable universe and multiverse also
<johns^> mbarzegar: apt-get install build-essential
<mbarzegar> where can i get it ?
<johns^> ah, too late
<IdleOne> !universe | mbarzegar enable universe and multiverse
<ubotu> mbarzegar enable universe and multiverse: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mbarzegar> tanx
<mbarzegar> i go check it
<arunkumaran> Hello Room
<Pici> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
* IdleOne thinks universe and multiverse should be enabled by default but prolly not a good idea for security reasons or something
<arunkumaran> i have just now installed 6.10 and find it very user-friendly
<johns^> arunkumaran: It is
<arunkumaran> but wat is the major diff b/w ubuntu and Debian?
<Shaffox> can i rip mp3 from my ipod ? and then convert them?
<mattycoze> hay when does the next release of ubuntu come out?
<Pici> !fiesty | mattycoze
<ubotu> mattycoze: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<johns^> mattycoze: 7.04
<IdleOne> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<royel_> hey guys, why when I take desktop screenshots, if I have a video playing (dvd) the video player screen shows up blank in the screenshot?
<mattycoze> ahh, will that include the new kernel?
<Rothbuntu> not if its played in vlc the vid comes out
<michaelpo> i typed quake2... Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx
<Pici> arunkumaran: read here; http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<arunkumaran> @royel..i think u have to pause the video
<Boknoy> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arunkumaran> @Pici..thanks....
<berent> can anyone tell me how to use kopete for yahoo room list
<berent> can anyone tell me how to use kopete for yahoo room list
<IdleOne> dont think that a screenshot can grab moving video
<berent> can anyone tell me how to use kopete for yahoo room list
<arunkumaran> wats de best mp3 player for ubuntu...is the a real player for ubuntu?
<Pici> !repeat > berent
<royel_> arunkumaran: lol, so simple .. ty
<IdleOne> berent, noone has answered in the past 15 seconds ask again!!!
<Pici> IdleOne: Dont encourage them :p
<arunkumaran> @royel..i tried it in windows and had the same trouble....
<IdleOne> Pici, didnt you feel the sarcasm :)
<berent> :-D
<Pici> IdleOne:  didnt you see my :p
<IdleOne> oh :P yeah lol
<IdleOne> :PPP
<berent> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Shaffox> can i rip mp3s from my ipod ? and then convert them ?
<samboo> im using ubuntu live dvd atm, could someone quickly describe how i can mount a ntfs drive so i can access data from it?
<IdleOne> samboo, nothing quick about ntfs
<johns^> samboo: mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/hda1 /mnt/mountpoint
<IdleOne> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<berent> how to know if my sound card  and device are working
<arunkumaran> @berent ...try playing a .wav file
<samboo> thanks johns^, i'll give it a bash
<Pici> arunkumaran: There kinda is a real player for linux, its called Helix, its based off of the Real Player code
<berent> .wav > /dev/dsp -> no sound
<Shaffox> never mind, i have  found it myself
<arunkumaran> @Pici..thanks
<arunkumaran> wats de best mp3 player for ubuntu...real?
<Pici> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Rothbuntu> i use vlc for everything but im a lazy ass
<arunkumaran> something thats simple like winamp?..xmms?
<Pici> arunkumaran: There are a number of mp3 players, foobar, beep-media-player, xmms, just to name a few
<todd22> whats the kernel module for the realtek 8185 called?
<m0xie__> Try xmms.
<berent> my device manager doesnt open
<johns^> arunkumaran: xmms indeed. Or amarok
<johns^> or beep
<mackinac> foobar?
<berent> and try to reinstall it doesnt
<furryballs> Is there a way to uninstall kubuntu-desktop from a partition using a livecd?
<berent> anyone?
<johns^> furryballs: no
<arunkumaran> i installed xmms using apt-get...there seems to be a trouble...the buttons in the dialog boxes are devoid of text...
<xstasi> hi
<xstasi> since i can't boot ubuntu cd, can i install ubuntu from my running debian?
<xstasi> like with debootstrap or something
<johns^> xstasi: you can netboot
<xstasi> is there a howto?
<xstasi> how?
<IdleOne> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<xstasi> from the ubuntu desktop cd?
<mattycoze> does anyone how to flush dns on linux?
<berent> when i try to open device manager a bug buddy opens throwing a core
<furryballs> xstasi: Yes. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=362112
<berent> whats the remedy
<furryballs> xstasi:*
<xstasi> furryballs, there doesn't seem to be useful info in that thread..
<IdleOne> xstasi, look at the links ubotu gave up there you will find the info you need
<berent> no one knows anytthing today why
<xstasi> IdleOne, the first link seems to have old doc.. the others are useless to me
<johns^> xstasi: there is a debian howto for installing through a network
<xstasi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<xstasi> does this fit to edgy too?
<IdleOne> xstasi, google ubuntu debian install. iirc there is a way to go from your debian install to ubuntu but I dont remember how or ever did it
<johns^> but use the ubuntu files 'linux' and initrd.gz
<xstasi> IdleOne, i don't want to shapeshift my debian to ubuntu, instead i want to install ubuntu on another partition, from this debian
<Dermir> hi all. Can anyone help me? I have ms analisys servises. Ia there any analog on ubuntu?
<johns^> xstasi: netboot, then add a grub entry so it boots mentioned setup files and install is on it's way as usual
<johns^> its easy
<xstasi> the live cd won't run since i have a radeon 9550, and both radeon and vesa hang the computer
<xstasi> johns^, i only have a single computer.. can i netboot?
<samboo> ive mounted a drive on ubuntu live, could someone answer my stupidly frustrating quetion of "how i can access it using ubuntus file browser" ?
<kiwii> I did modprobe -r usbhid, and my keyboard and mose went off :) how can i load this again ? :D ssh and telnet to the machine dont work
<royel_> samboo: where did you mount it?
<xstasi> the best thing, i think, would be to start ubiquity on debian..
<samboo> ./mnt/wintemp
<varkatope> has anybody here experiences with the new via epia boards EX10000EG and/or EX150000EG, especially the video acceleration for mpeg 2/4 wmv9??
<samboo> i can access it doing "sudo xterm" and navigating in the terminal
<michaelpo> i did a right click property in synaptic for quake2... lots of different directory... where is the quake2.exe file?
<samboo> im a novice, dont know what else to do
<samboo> dont know how to give enough privalges to the live cd to let me navigate to it in the gui
<royel_> samboo: open file manager an on the view tab, click to show hidden files (CTRL+H) then you should find it
<skar> hi, i've a asus p5b and install hangs as the jmicron ide chipset driver is not there yet in the cd
<skar> is there a way to pass the generic ide driver option to the boot cd kernel? fedora seems to have an option for this that works in this motherboard
<samboo> sorry royel, i can already see it now ive mounted it
<samboo> i just dont have permission to access it
<kuma_> when i plug my USB thumb drive the OS won't mount it, I have to sudo mount it to make it work. This works for me, but my sister don't know how to do it. How can I make the mounting can be done by any user?
<samboo> i DO have permission if i run "sudo xterm" and use the terminal to navigate to it
<NoEvidenZ> how does everyone make their terminals transparent and stuff?
<royel_> samboo: # sudo chmod 777 ./mnt/wintmp
<johns^> xstasi: ttp://www.debian.org/releases/woody/i386/ch-install-methods.en.html#s-boot-drive-files
<johns^> usefull unfo
<johns^> info
<xstasi> woody? floppy?
<royel_> samboo: # sudo chown youruser:youruser ./mnt/wintmp
<IdleOne> NoEvidenZ, I dont but goto Edit in terminal windows and then click profiles
<samboo> brilliant royel, thanks a lot
<johns^> xstasi: as I said, use the ubuntu files and the idea is the same
<varkatope> @ NoEvidenZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<xstasi> johns^, i'm right now trying to debootstrap from here
<xstasi> looks like a better idea..
<johns^> xstasi: you put them somewhere and tell grub or lilo to boot those files
<NoEvidenZ> IdleOne: I worship you. You're always the one who answers my questions.
<xstasi> i don't see how this can solve..
<xstasi> ok, i boot another kernel/initrd, and with that?
<johns^> xstasi: it's like a tftp boot. I use that to install fedora/debian/ubuntu on desktop pc's
<Dermir>      Is there any analog of MS analisys services  on ubuntu?
<xstasi> johns^, ok, but my cd is ok. it's xorg that won't start because of the unsupported video card
<xstasi> so no matter which kernel/root i run from, X won't start
<IdleOne> NoEvidenZ, johns^ also answered your question but he went the advanced beryl is the world and we all have 3d and stuff :) wich is real cool but I dont and assumed you meant Terminal as in terminal shell
<xstasi> so no ubiquity
<unop> xstasi,  have you tried using "X -configure" to create a new xorg.conf ?
<michaelpo> which quake2 in terminal gives /usr/games/quake2 but there is no pics/colormap.pcx directory
<IdleOne> err sorry not johns^ it was varkatope
<xstasi> unop, i would configure X with vim, if only i could start the system.
<xstasi> unfortunately, i wasn't able to find a parameter to tell ubuntu not to boot X automatically
<varkatope> np, i maybe it was a translationmistake , i jsut saw "transparent window" ^^
<IdleOne> varkatope, :)
<unop> xstasi,  CTRL+ALT+f1  not work?
<xstasi> no
<johns^> ctrl-alt-backspace?
<xstasi> with my ati radeon 9550, both "radeon" and "vesa" drivers completely hang the system
<xstasi> i can't even saK
<johns^> ow
<johns^> bummer
<xstasi> nor kIll
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> err how do i know with what permissions my NTFS drivers are munte?
<xstasi> from sysrq
<xstasi> i only could reBoot
<unop> xstasi,  boot into single user mode and remove the link  /etc/rc2.d/?dm  that should stop X from starting
<xstasi> and then telinit 2?
<derder> im looking for an easy to use ftp client for the console
<johns^> derder: ncftp
<xstasi> ncftp ftw
<unop> xstasi,  i'm not so sure now that upstart has replaced sysvinit on ubuntu -- ought to work tho
<varkatope> ncftp
<xstasi> mh...
<varkatope> opps
<derder> will try it
<xstasi> what about the debootstrap?
<xstasi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<xstasi> isn't this easier?
<derder> and a tool to burn dvds in console
<johns^> xstasi: and there is a manual :)
<xstasi> derder, growisofs
<unop> xstasi, yep, that works too -- but it's longer IMO
<xstasi> with debootstrap
<unop> xstasi,  init/telinit should work -- otherwise just issue -- shutdown -r now :)
<xstasi> do i get a "stock" ubuntu?
<varkatope> @derder: data or video?
<derder> data
<xstasi> unop, and i get the gdm link again.. :)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> anyone?
<unop> xstasi,  once you have finished business with xorg.conf you can use update-rc.d to start your dm
<unop> xstasi,  i mean enable the dm in runlevel 2
<xstasi> i don't think gdm will start anyway
<varkatope> @derder: mkisofs, cdrecord should do the job
<xstasi> because i need fglrx
<xstasi> or no X at all
<xstasi> :(
<royel_> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: ls -l /dir/name
<xstasi> this is a badass video card, indeed
<unop> xstasi,  right, its not starting .. thats the problem, you have to stop it from starting .. and thats the point to all of this :)
<xstasi> unop, and from there, how do i install without X?
<NoEvidenZ> IdleOne: Yeah, I've tried beryl. Worked well, and I really liked it when I was running Feisty on my amd64, but this current computer is using onboard graphics. Couldn't handle Beryl. I already tried.
<michaelpo> \nevermind... no need to try quake2... try something else...
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> royel_ ,i want to know the permissions of the partitions.. isnt that for linkin?
<royel_> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: try it an see if it doesn't give you the info you looking for
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> royel_ ok
<varkatope> @NoEvidenZ: i didn't try so far on onboard graphics, but as far as i read, its difficult or impossible, depends on the chipset used
<unop> xstasi,  do you need X to get a computer working? :p  use the command line :)
<IdleOne> NoEvidenZ, well I hope I answred your question
<xstasi> unop, well, to install ubuntu... yes
<xstasi> :)
<xstasi> from the cd i mean
<unop> xstasi,  dude, what are you trying to do? edit xorg.conf or install ubuntu?
<xstasi> ...install ubuntu
<xstasi> i don't care how
<xstasi> eheh
<xstasi> :P
<michaelpo> is there another good fps that i can try in linux?
<unop> xstasi,  and you trying the live CD now?
<xstasi> but i don't want to download and burn the alternate
<johns^> michaelpo: enemy territory
<xstasi> no, i'm from my installed debian
<xstasi> michaelpo, openarena
<unop> xstasi,  well, i dont think you have an alternative option than to get the alternate CD
<xstasi> michaelpo, sauerbraten
<berent> when i boot my Loading drivers option fails what to do?
<berent> when i boot my Loading drivers option fails what to do?
<varkatope> @michaelpo, ut, ut2k4, quake...
<xstasi> unop, i hope this debootstrap thing works...
<unop> xstasi,  or use a minimal or netinstall CD and build on from there
<dooglus>  xstasi: you can install ubuntu from inside debian using apt-get
<xstasi> dooglus, from inside debian?
<unop> xstasi,  knopiix/debian
<dooglus> xstasi: from inside debian
<dooglus> xstasi: see 'debootstrap'
<xstasi> i am debootstrapping right now
<unop> xstasi,  knoppix is pretty much debian eh :)
<xstasi> and that's ok
<cma> xstasi: why not just use deb?
<xstasi> cma, do your business, and i do mine.. :)
<Pici> He doesnt want to replace his current debian isntall
<dooglus> xstasi: I use debian now instead of ubuntu, and I installed debian from inside ubuntu using debootstrap
<pluffsy> I don't know if this is OT, but I'm trying to pass a file path as a parameter to a bash script and then my bash script executes lpr with that file. But if there is a space in the path lpr cuts the string at the first space. I've tried to replace the spaces with '\ ' and so on but I can't get it to work. If I send a constant string like 'file path/foo/foo' to lpr it works fine but not my '/base path/foo/foo/'$1. Any ideas what I shall do?
<berent> when i boot my Loading drivers option fails what to do?
<xstasi> yeah ok
<xstasi> i have a debian
<xstasi> and an empty partition
<xstasi> on which i want to install ubuntu
<xstasi> right?
<dooglus> right
<xstasi> ok
<NoEvidenZ> IdleOne: Yes, you did. Thank you muchly. =] 
<IdleOne> np
<xstasi> from debian, i am debootstrapping into the empty partition
<dooglus> use debootstrap to install ubuntu onto the empty partition
<berent> when i boot dapper,while booting  Loading drivers option fails what to do?
<dooglus> right
<xstasi> and i just finished
<xstasi> ok
<xstasi> now, all that i want
<xstasi> is a "stock" ubuntu
<xstasi> like as i installed from teh cd
<xstasi> s/teh/the/
<varkatope> @xstasi, so why cant u just boot from alternate install cd and install ubuntu that way?
<michaelpo> johns^: : i've only found enemylines... not the same?
<IdleOne> berent, do a fresh install you seem to have broken your system
<xstasi> varkatope, that would take much time to download, and a cd to burn
<[GuS] > Guys... hi!!!.. quick  question.. how could i set my system to yuse gcc-4.0 instead of gcc-4.1?
<johns^> michaelpo:
<dooglus> varkatope: he doesn't have the alternate install cd
<berent> IdleOne :no i have lots installed
<johns^> michaelpo: no. try wolfenstein et
<berent> cant lose them
<dooglus> xstasi: so what's the problem?
<xstasi> now, i have ubuntu-minimal installed on the (not so) empty partition
<xstasi> i want this installation to be "stock"
<unop> pluffsy,  errm - function parse () { echo "[$@] "; };  parse "foo bar";
<dooglus> xstasi: install 'ubuntu-desktop'
<johns^> xstasi: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<xstasi> oh
<dooglus> xstasi: that's the stock install
<xstasi> is that all?
<michaelpo> johns^: wolfenstein? my pc only p4 2ghz... ati radeon 7500 mobility... 32mb video ram...
<xstasi> venom:~/debootstrap-0.3.3.1ubuntu1# chroot /mnt/
<xstasi> root@venom:/# apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<xstasi> is this enough?
<dooglus> xstasi: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package that installs everything else.  you'll need a kernel too, of course
<xstasi> oh yeah
<johns^> michaelpo: maybe the graphics are a bit week, but I've run it on a 900MHz celeron
<dooglus> xstasi: install 'linux-686' or some such to get the kernel
<ardchoille> xstasi: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package and will pull in lots of apps and their deps.
<xstasi> Need to get 449MB of archives.
<xstasi> After unpacking 1600MB of additional disk space will be used.
<xstasi> haha
<xstasi> i see
<xstasi> :)
<johns^> michaelpo: alien arena is fun also
<ardchoille> xstasi: And go have a coffee ;)
<xstasi> mh.. mh..
<unop> pluffsy,  you get that?
<xstasi> guys
<dooglus> xstasi: since you need to download so much, it might be worth going the alternate-cd route
<xstasi> i don't know what are the plans
<geo-> ?
<pluffsy> unop: hmm I'll try that atleast. :) thanks.
<michaelpo> johns^: alien arena has good ai? i tried the win version 6 months ago... there are no enemy... only myself running around
<dooglus> xstasi: that way you won't have to manually install a kernel, set up /etc/fstab, grub, etc.
<xstasi> but wouldn't it be nice on feisty to have the propr drivers by default on live cds?
<johns^> michaelpo: it's a great online(!) shooter
<unop> pluffsy,  if you have additional params at the command line -- use something like this- function parse () { for i; do echo "[$i] "; done };  parse "foo bar" "baz quuz" "etc etc";
<xstasi> dooglus, well, i need to download less MBs, and i don't have to waste a cd..
<michaelpo> cant find that in synaptics too....
<kiwii> sometimes my mouse (USB) freezes, and i have to do modprobe -r usbhid ; modprobe usbhid... do you know where is the problem ?
<xstasi> i'm pretty used to debootstraps, i've installed debian many times from gentoo live cds eheh
<unop> xstasi,  why not just install minimally -- something like fluxbox ?
<michaelpo> johns^: cant find alien arena in synaptics as well...
<dooglus> xstasi: that's fine, so long as you're able to get the debootstrapped install to be bootable.
<dooglus> xstasi: there's a bit of fiddling around required
<varkatope> @xstasi: this discussion has come to an end, there will be no proprietary drivers installed by default on feisty, and thats good because its ubuntu philosophy to stay opensource
<johns^> michaelpo: correct
<headphase> hello
<Shaffox> michaelpo: sudo apt-get install alien
<johns^> michaelpo: use google
<xstasi> varkatope, right, i get it
<johns^> Shaffox: that's something else :)
<pluffsy> unop: but hmm when I pass $1 too echo the whole string is displayed. but maybe echo translates the array into a full string and lpr can't do that?
<xstasi> dooglus, fiddling?
<Shaffox> johns^: oh, ok :)
<pluffsy> too -> to
<headphase> I am having trouble partitioning my hd
<dooglus> xstasi: like setting up /etc/fstab, grub, and a few other little things
<xstasi> dooglus, yeah, everything seems to be documented on the former link
<xstasi> so np :)
<tom47> headphase what sort of trouble
<dooglus> xstasi: see http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/426
<headphase> tom47: it says there is no root
<xstasi> varkatope, a good workaround could be to install from framebuffer too, like new debian installer
<xstasi> varkatope, i mean, one should be able to install ubuntu on any computer with any video board
<unop> pluffsy,  errm, it looks like you arent quoting that parameter you pass to the script properly -- call your script like this -- script "spaced parameter"
<mwe> headphase: the installer?
<unop> pluffsy,  and script there should pick up $1 as "spaced parameter"
<xstasi> dooglus, yeah, i am desktopping :)
<dooglus> xstasi: you what?
<tom47> headphase are you installing ubuntu??? ... if so its ounds lie you need to make one of the partitions the root partition ... thi is indicated with a /
<unop> pluffsy,  if that is not an option, you will need to join up $1 and $2 (and whatever else)
<xstasi> apt-get installing ubuntu-desktop
<nexousNET> Hi, How would I go about making ubuntu 6.10 run the command 'opt/lampp/lampp start' on startup?
<dooglus> xstasi: I see
<varkatope> @xstasi: opensource drivers cover most graphic chipsets, so installation is no problem
<unop> nexousNET,  create a script, place it in /etc/init.d  and use update-rc.d to enable the script in the runlevels you want
<xstasi> varkatope, they only cover til 9200, speaking of ati radeon
<headphase> tom47, yes I am trying to install it
<nexousNET> unop: update-r.d, where might I find that?
<edeca> I'm trying to create a backport of apache2.2 for 6.06lts, but one of the build deps is not available.  Is there any way to get round this?
<unop> nexousNET,  man update-rc.d
<nexousNET> unop: also, just to double check, by script you mean .sh file
<varkatope> @xstasi: i had now problems installing on an radeon 9800 pro
<xstasi> lucky boy :)
<johns^> nexousNET: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<nexousNET> unop: All I have to do is type 'opt/lampp/lampp start' in a .sh file?
<unop> nexousNET,  yep .. although it doesnt have to end with .sh .. just make sure it is executable
<nexousNET> johns^: okay.
<xstasi> varkatope, so if a friend of mine tells me "the cd you gave me is freezing on boot, and i can't install ubuntu"
<headphase> which one should I make the root and how do I do that?
<Andrew_0> Would someone here be able to help me connect to my Apple Wireless Keyboard?
<mwe> nexousNET: put it in /etc/rc.local then
<xstasi> should i give him alternate and then make him install fglrx by hand?
<xstasi> just to know.. :)
<johns^> nexousNET: the script has to start with #! /bin/sh
<varkatope> @xstasi: i would encourage him to try the alternate install cd
<nexousNET> johns^: okay thanks, wouldn't have known that.
<mwe> nexousNET: you can put various commands to run at boot time in /etc/rc.local
<edeca> xstasi: How far does it get?  No boot at all?  Part of the boot?
<tom47> headphase have you installed linux previously?
<xstasi> edeca, X frozen
<xstasi> happens on every distro
<headphase> tom47, no
<Mumbles> anyone know what this means http://mpd.pastebin.ca/357089 - when trying to get gnump3d to find the files?
<tom47> ah
<edeca> xstasi: Dodgy graphics or similar?
<mwe> nexousNET: you don't need a script to just run a command at boot
<tim167> i have a problem installing nvidia driver, can it be installed from synaptic or not ? thanks
<xstasi> edeca, ati radeon 9550
<xstasi> X starts
<nexousNET> mwe: well, I'm doing it this way now, if it works, it's fine with me.
<xstasi> doesn't display anything
<royel_> tim167: have you tried using envy?
<varkatope> @tim167: yes, but not the most recent version
<xstasi> and the box is frozen
<xstasi> black screen of death
<xstasi> :?)
<xstasi> :)
<tom47> headphase glance through these screenshots .... http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-desktop-installation-with-screenshots.html
<Peacer> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<unop> Mumbles,  it means that /usr/share/example-content/example-content is a link to a link to a link and so on ...
<tim167> royel/  what is envy ?
<Mumbles> yeh i get confused with the next bit
<unop> Mumbles,  try and ensure that /usr/share/example-content/example-content points to the location directly instead of through other links
<royel_> tim167: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<nexousNET> How is it that I create a file through terminal?
<dooglus> nexousNET: touch file
<unop> nexousNET,  gedit filename
<tim167> varkatope: installed nvidia with synaptic but when i replace 'nv' with 'nvidia' in xorg.conf i get something like 'driver not found'
<varkatope> @tim167: are you planning to install xgl or aiglx and beryl or compiz? if not, the driver in synaptic should fit ur needs
<cma> nexousNET: vi file
<ndlovu_> think I got disconnected when I asked this last . any idea how to get vi working so it doesn't print A,B,C,D when I use arrow keys in insert mode?
<varkatope> tim167: what kind of nvidia chipset do u have?, perhaps you need the legacy driver
<nexousNET> cma: there.
<xstasi> well thanks for all
<tim167> varkarope: i need video accelleration for Gem (pure data)
<xstasi> see you :)
<jit> hey
<system_e> Tar or gzip just corrupted my file. It was normal text file. Now gedit can' t open it and kate or mcedit opens it but there is extra space between each letter.
<unop> cma,  you'd recommaned vi to someone like that?
<mwe> nexousNET: feel free to complicate things of course, but just sudo su -c 'echo opt/lampp/lampp start' >> /etc/rc.local would solve it for you
<Mumbles> unop, - http://mpd.pastebin.ca/357094
<tim167> varkatope i doubt its legacy its a 6600 somthing...( ? )
<dooglus> unop: you're recommend gedit to someone who just wants to create a file?
<mwe> nexousNET: sudo su -c 'echo opt/lampp/lampp start >> /etc/rc.local' that is
<Mumbles> not know what the hell that means
<headphase> tom47: I get to this window http://debianadmin.com/copper/displayimage.php?pid=744&fullsize=1 how do I set the root?
<royel_> tim167: did you see this link http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<varkatope> @tim167: right, thats far from beein legacy, so the package: nvidia-glx should work
<unop> dooglus,  right, because in all likeliness, he wants to have content placed in it
<cma> unop: true, touch is probably a better alt.
<nexousNET> Is that a command, or do I put that into /etc/rc.local?
<dooglus> unop: we don't even know if he's got X working
<varkatope> @tim167: look into /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mwe> nexousNET: it's a command that puts the line in /etc/rc.local
<edeca> nexousNET: Just put /opt/lampp/lampp start in /etc/rc.local
<tim167> royel: oh almost forgot to look, thanks :)
<ob1> hello
<nexousNET> okay.
<tom47> headphase i suggest you create 3 partitions
<royel_> tim167: yw
<tom47> how much space do you have avaiable for linux?
<ob1> I would like to import my mail from mozilla-mail to evolution. Do you now how to do that ?
<mwe> edeca: that's what I suggested ;)
<unop> Mumbles,  why are you showing me this?
<tom47> headphase you must have two partitions and its betterif you have 3 ... how much space is availabe for linux?
<Mumbles> was wondering what it means
<headphase> tom47: is there an irc client on ubuntu?
<varkatope> xchat
<mwe> headphase: several
<tom47> yes
<tom47> headphase and if its not there you can soon add it with synaptic .....
<michaelpo>  i cant find the .deb file for alienarena
<nexousNET> Do I want 'opt/lampp/lampp start' before or after 'exit 0'
<dooglus> really?  there's an IRC client in ubuntu?  gosh, I've been booting into Windows each time I needed to IRC.
<mwe> headphase: xchat probably being the most popular client
<jit> does somebody know how to run a genius mousepen on ubuntu? i just have ubuntu since last week and don't have any clue
<jit> @dooglus: GAIM?
<headphase> I have almost 50 gb freespace on my hd
<varkatope> @dooglus: lolz
<mwe> nexousNET: oh. before
<nexousNET> mwe: okay thanks.
<headphase> I just defraged it too
<dooglus> sudo apt-get install mIRC?
<tom47> headphase i us XCHAT-Gnome-IRC chat
<unop> Mumbles,  it usually means that perl's File::Find will not process that location because it has come across it already when doing a search of file in a location -- it's a sign that you need to repair this link and get it to point directly at the location you want, rather than indirectly through another link
<Shaffox> dooglus: or just Xchat ..
<IdleOne> dooglus, Umirc is the package
<nexousNET> :/ now I have permissions error for rc.local for saving....
<varkatope> @dooglus: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<royel_> headphase: irssi is what I use
<tom47> headphase how much ram in computer?
<headphase> tom47: is that already installed?
<edeca> mwe: I was clearing it up, that's all :)
<mwe> nexousNET: you need to gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local if you want to be able to save the file
<nexousNET> mwe: okay.
<mwe> nexousNET: normal users are not allowed to tamper with system files in linux
<ob1> I would like to import my mail from mozilla-mail to evolution. Do you now how to do that ?
<tom47> headphase not sure its easily added though using synaptic, a package installer under the System>Administration menu
<headphase> tom47: do you mean freespace or total on hd?
<nexousNET> mwe: even the admin? not root.
<nexousNET> mwe: (gksudo:12764): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: is what i get now
<mwe> nexousNET: sudo/gksudo is a command to run commands as root
<tom47> headphase you said you ad 50gb free to allocate to linux on hard disk yes????  how much ram does yr computer have?
<ndlovu_> wow. what do I get with vim-full that I don't have with vim-tiny? (After unpacking 30.0MB of additional disk space will be used.)
<mwe> nexousNET: are you i X window?
<headphase> 120 gb
<mwe> nexousNET: try sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<nexousNET> mwe: I'm using Konsole as Super user, is that why?
<mwe> nexousNET: yeah. sudo nano /etc/rc.local will work
<nexousNET> got it.
<dooglus> or just 'nano /etc/rc.local'
<tom47> headphase RAM .... total memory not hard disk space please
<headphase> oh, you mean memory?
<dooglus> no need to 'sudo' if you're already superuser
<tom47> :)
<ob1> sudo -s is working also :)
<mwe> dooglus: yeah if he's root. but he said he couldn't save the file. odd
<headphase> 1 gb
<unop> ndlovu_,  locales, languages, help files, syntax help files, support for languages like perl, python, etc, etc
<jit> 1gb ram?
<headphase> yes
<tom47> headphase ok here is what we want to do with that 50 gb of hard disk .....
<nexousNET> What are the usergroups of ubuntu
<jit> <_<' have 256 ram
<nexousNET> You have your root(for system), then your admin? or just super user
<varkatope> have 2048mb ram, my penis is longer ;P
<mwe> nexousNET: root and normal users
<ndlovu_> unop, 30MB worth? I always thought vim was a small little app. powerful, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised
<nexousNET> okay
<IdleOne> !ohmy | varkatope
<ubotu> varkatope: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<royel_> varkatope: lol, your naughty
<dooglus> nexousNET: what are usergroups?
<nexousNET> normal user would be what I entered my username as on setup?
<mwe> nexousNET: normal users can be configured to be able to use sudo on a per user basis, though
<varkatope> just kidding
<jit> @varkatope: hey i'm lucky that it still runs
<tom47> headphase we need a root partition (/) of about 10gb, we can use another 10 gb for (/home) and we must have a swap partition of 1 gb
<unop> ndlovu_,  vim is small and extensible, you have just installed all the extensions :
<unop> :)
<mwe> nexousNET: by default users who are in the admin group can use sudo
<nexousNET> dooglus: Just different 'access' attributes pretty much
<tom47> headphase some folk think you need 1.5gb of swap partition but 1gb is enough
<nexousNET> Okay
<ob1> sudo -s is working also :)
<babo> where can i find good compiz/beryl 3D themes for my computer ?
<ob1> I would like to import my mail from mozilla-mail to evolution. Do you now how to do that ?
<dooglus> nexousNET: ubuntu has 'users' and 'groups' - users belong to groups.  'usergroups' doesn't mean much though
<IdleOne> !themes | babo
<ubotu> babo: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mwe> babo: kde-look.org
<royel_> babo: gnome-look.org ?
<tom47> headphase so the first thing we need to do is to create those partitions
<dooglus> ob1: I know how I did it, but it wasn't easy
<nexousNET> dooglus: well, usersgroups = groups.
<michaelpo> im tired.... will try finding fps and installing it another day..... bedtime... good night...
<Frogzoo> babo: do you have emerald installed?
<dooglus> nexousNET: ok.  there's a list of groups in /etc/group
<nexousNET> What if my main account is under the group 'root' ?
<nexousNET> Is that bad?
<bard> how come the wiki uses SSL ?
<babo> Frogzoo: nope
<tom47> the / (or root) partition should be of type ext3 as should the /home partition whereas the /swap partition needs to be of type swap
<ndlovu_> unop, :) thanks
<babo> Frogzoo, what's that ?
<Rexie> lol
<babo> How do I know whether or not my nvidia graphics card will handle the 3D themes ?
<dooglus> nexousNET: that's not especially bad, no.  it's not how it should be, but shouldn't cause any problems
<varkatope> @babo: you should install the latest nvidia driver manually
<tom47> headphase do you want to boot up the livecd again and then find an irc client (or install one) then come back?
<nexousNET> dooglus: well If I change it to 'admin' will it change anything?
<mwe> dooglus: my user is not in the root group. in admin, though
<dooglus> nexousNET: you don't need to change it - you can add groups - each user can be member of multiple groups
<babo> varkatope: hmm ... that sounds like it's going to be a pain in the ass ...
<dooglus> mwe: being in admin means you can sudo
<nexousNET> dooglus: okay, well I have to go
<tom47> !root
<nexousNET> Thanks for the help everyone.
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mwe> dooglus: I know
<dooglus> mwe: being in root doesn't mean a lot, I don't think
<ob1> I would like to import my mail from mozilla-mail to evolution. Do you now how to do that ?
<tom47> 1/
<dooglus> ob1: yes
<varkatope> @babo, it isnt, unfortunately i cant give u a tutorial in english, only in german if it helps
<tom47> !/
<mwe> dooglus: it means you can tamper with some system files if the root group has write perms
<mwe> dooglus: only root should be in the root group ;)
<bjdiei> I upgraded from 5.10 to 6.06 and my hardware is not working (/etc/init.d/hotplug is missing too).   How do I fix this?
<headphase> tom47: yeah, I'll see if I can come back
<babo> varkatope: nah, it's ok thanks anyway ...
<mahatma> hello: I'm trying to launch an app, but it says that it needs a font called: -*-times-medium-r-*-*-10-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646 and I only have -*-times-medium-r-*-*-10-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1. I'm on dapper; anyone got a ny idea?
<mahatma> it is the same font, but I got a "-1" appended to that name, for some reason
<ob1> I would like to import my mail from mozilla-mail to evolution. Do you now how to do that ?
<unop> mwe,  well, most system files that matter are writeable only by the root user and not those in the root group anyway, but yea, not a good idea to add oneself into the root group as the EGID changes
<Frogzoo> babo: emerald is a theme manager - reread the beryl install docs
<dooglus> ob1: they both use mbox format, so you just need to move the mbox files
<mwe> bjdiei: hotplug was dropped in favour of udev/hal in 6.06
<yettenet> Could you tell me where can I install JVM from?
<erUSUL> ob1: in Evolution File>Import
<mwe> unop: right
<unop> !java > yettenet , check PM from ubotu
<ob1> erUSUL, import not working ...
<bjdiei> mwe: Thanks mwe, how do I fix it?
<mwe> bjdiei: what's not working?
<bjdiei> no sound, usbmouse etc
<bjdiei> mwe:no sound, usbmouse etc
<erUSUL> ob1: mozilla mail stores mail in mbox format afaik and evolution can import those files
<mwe> bjdiei: well you need to make sure the right modules are loaded. I don't know why usb modules are not loaded
<babo> how likely is beryl or compiz to fork everything up, if I install them on my system ?
<bjdiei> mwe: Is hal supposed to do this? I had to load my network module manually.
<apokryphos> babo: /msg ubotu beryl
<mwe> babo: not likely. just don't use it if it doesn't work
<Shaffox> how can i see my video card options ? is there a command for it?
<dooglus> ob1: they both use mbox format, so you just need to move the mbox files
<[OG] 6ton> hey, can i make a dual boot setup with my windows xp and ubunto?
<Shaffox> [OG] 6ton: yes you can
<varkatope> babo: you can easily deinstall it if it doesnt work
<[OG] 6ton> with out burning a cd Shaffox?
<Shaffox> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<kiwii> how can i run x windows program from shell
<mwe> bjdiei: well you put the names of the modules that you want to load at boot time in /etc/modules. The idea is the system should automagically load the right modules but that doesn't always happen
<kiwii> i got cannot connect to X server
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mwe> bjdiei: you need to figure the names of the modules you need to load
<babo> OK, if I want to dual boot with my present windows system. And I just throw in the edgy disk and ask it to repartition and set up a dual-boot. Do you think it'll work ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@d14-69-133-208.try.wideopenwest.com *!*@63.146.40.33 *!*@64-4-124-79.dmt.ntelos.net *!*@h161.160.140.67.ip.alltel.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ool-44c66c77.dyn.optonline.net *!*@c-71-227-126-81.hsd1.mi.comcast.net *!*@ppp-70-225-43-88.dsl.covlil.ameritech.net *!*@220.94.35.221]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@201.49.3.109 *!*@adsl-2-146-187.mia.bellsouth.net *!*@c92515a2.rjo.virtua.com.br *!*@74-136-97-181.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@20150062156.user.veloxzone.com.br *!*@221.145.49.179 *!*@83.69.116.8 *!*@c-24-16-113-209.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85.101.11.190 *!*@84.38-67-87.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be *!*@ool-18b943c0.dyn.optonline.net *!*@68.88.58.73]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@66.161.181.61 *!*@ipl-188-100.dsl.stargate.net *!*@unaffiliated/jazzrocker *!*@198.175.154.223]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@92.Red-80-32-136.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
<babo> or is there a chance that it will fork everything up ?
<bjdiei> mwe: It used to automatically happen. Since this is a desktop I need hotplug b/c I constantly add/remove usb stuff
* mwe needs to ignore foo removes/sets ban on bar
<Slart> babo: I think it'll work
<Slart> babo: it worked for me =
<babo> Slart: k thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@71.94.9.24 *!*@221.154.25.228 *!*@c-68-40-129-123.hsd1.mi.comcast.net *!*@59.92.107.190]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@cpe-024-088-122-243.sc.res.rr.com *!*@218.246.208.245 *!*@c-69-243-219-211.hsd1.va.comcast.net *!*@cpe-024-167-156-095.triad.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@cable4-147.maysvilleky.net *!*@syd-pow-pr8.tpgi.com.au *!*@mail.cbcdecatur.org *!*@ip70-160-71-108.hr.hr.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@c-71-230-97-176.hsd1.pa.comcast.net *!*@59.107.67.223]  by Seveas
<mwe> bjdiei: hotplug is not anymore. hal/udev is supposed to do the same job.
<sebrock> I have a problem getting azuerus to work, anyone wanna help me?
<varkatope> babo: its the normal installation to do so, if there is free space on your hd, if not, resizing of the win-partition is necessary, and that may be dangerous
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-68-250-41-99.dsl.sfldmi.ameritech.net *!*@pool-71-249-6-162.nycmny.east.verizon.net *!*@c-24-13-89-163.hsd1.il.comcast.net *!*@77.50.50.148]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201.250.141.5]  by Seveas
<mwe> bjdiei: I don't know why it's not working well in your case
<Slart> babo: come to think of it.. my windows partition is still there... just haven't used it for a while.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@pool-70-109-180-208.cncdnh.east.verizon.net *!*@unaffiliated/daurnimator *!*@c-67-164-172-100.hsd1.co.comcast.net *!*@host158.201-252-116.telecom.net.ar]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@static-ip-62-75-184-21.inaddr.intergenia.de *!*@ool-44c41595.dyn.optonline.net *!*@adsl-ull-43-211.51-151.net24.it *!KELEBE*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@cpe-24-33-144-117.woh.res.rr.com *!*@125.246.81.62 *!*@203.37.161.234 *!*@c-24-98-254-165.hsd1.ga.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@61.108.125.98 *!*@c-24-3-2-67.hsd1.pa.comcast.net *!*@24-117-162-33.cpe.cableone.net *!*@125.247.118.226]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@host06.isper.sk *!*@220.172.104.58 *!*@c-68-50-102-133.hsd1.va.comcast.net gay*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@cable-63-135-27-242.sudbury.dyn.personainc.net *!*@59.42.10.23 *!*@c-69-246-92-89.hsd1.mi.comcast.net *!*@PN135.neoline.com.br]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@195.176.50.50 *!*@24-177-77-241.dhcp.hckr.nc.charter.com]  by Seveas
<bjdiei> mwe: Do you know how to configure hal to do this?
<Peacer> o_O
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ismoreno!*@*]  by Seveas
<ob1> dooglus, Yes but the import fonction is not working enymore !
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Shaffox> go, Seveas , go
<mwe> bjdiei: it shouldn't need to be configured. try loading the modules. after that removing/adding usb hardware should work I think
<varkatope> no-ban-party?!?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@201.228.66.254 *!*@cpe-68-175-50-212.nyc.res.rr.com *!*@slot061.vtpzilina.sk *!*@user-85-201-32-18.tvcablenet.be]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-68-56-236-157.hsd1.fl.comcast.net *!*@BSN-61-30-150.dial-up.dsl.siol.net *!*@62.65.183.35 *!*@88.239.10.210]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@200.206.238.14 *!c945661b@* *!*@198.104.144.243 *!*@ip70-170-103-147.lv.lv.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@193.193.193.153 *!*@dyn-91-163-85-107.ppp.tiscali.fr *!*@blk-7-163-29.eastlink.ca *!*@58.187.49.30]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ip67-153-73-178.z73-153-67.customer.algx.net *!*@5ac194e3.bb.sky.com *!*@208.35.99.19 *!*@bas7-montrealak-1096598150.dsl.bell.ca]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@211.113.246.112]  by Seveas
<Peacer> give me a wtfcake
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@cpc3-hatf3-0-0-cust986.lutn.cable.ntl.com *!*@190.49.171.222 *!*@200.119.238.106 *!*@200.247.22.2]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@a213-22-7-105.cpe.netcabo.pt *!*@adsl-144-140-173.mia.bellsouth.net *!*@bdsl.66.15.29.66.gte.net *!*@c-24-21-242-92.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@c-68-61-229-223.hsd1.mi.comcast.net *!*@c-69-140-181-9.hsd1.md.comcast.net *!*@c-69-142-121-165.hsd1.nj.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@88.229.123.178 *!*@i577BF14F.versanet.de *!*@ip503cc80e.speed.planet.nl *!*@static-72-86-137-230.phlapa.east.verizon.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@wsip-70-183-82-175.dl.dl.cox.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-b JhonSonMaster!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@12.116.87.82 *!*@tdev125-9.codetel.net.do *!*@fmlbts1.usc.es *!*@68-187-45-23.dhcp.ftwo.tx.charter.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@c-68-63-38-66.hsd1.al.comcast.net *!*@124.90.216.221]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@44.red-83-61-209.dynamicip.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@87.11.127.209 stoorty^away!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@201.164.175.126 *!*@83.230.233.112]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@ool-18b8bea3.dyn.optonline.net pitti!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<mwe> how do you ignore foo removes/sets ban on bar in xchat?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@220-134-36-67.HINET-IP.hinet.net]  by Seveas
<varkatope> i hope Seveas nad apokryphos are admins....
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@wrong.domain.name]  by Seveas
<Seveas> varkatope, we are :)
<gentimjs> I dont mean to troll, but is it normal for apps/daemons in ubuntu to not come with rc scripts? (specifically im asking about subversion/svnserve)
* gentimjs is used to gentoo
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@122.Red-80-59-35.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %*!*@189.12.149.112 %*!*@201.240.107.8]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@69.79.116.113]  by Seveas
<Enselic``> If my wireless card can only handle abg, will itnot be able to handle WPA2?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@spc2-epso1-0-0-cust27.asfd.broadband.ntl.com *!*@ppp158-144.adsl.forthnet.gr *!*@pool-151-204-21-253.pskn.east.verizon.net %*!*@pool-129-44-79-130.bing.east.verizon.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ool-4353b7c9.dyn.optonline.net *!*@ool-18ba433f.dyn.optonline.net *!n=iR2koOL@* *!*@modemcable175.213-82-70.mc.videotron.ca]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@mef-fe02.student.cs.uwaterloo.ca manfredododo!*@* KillerDemon!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-b DieM!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@CPE0080c6f9abe7-CM0012254237c0.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com *!*@CPE0002724fc55e-CM000f211fd29c.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com *!*@cpc2-hatf3-0-0-cust60.lutn.cable.ntl.com *!*@cor7-ppp3357.bur.dsl.connect.net.au]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb boohahahaha!*@* APPRECIATEIT!*@* *!*@abacus.kwzs.be]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@220.Red-83-56-182.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<gentimjs> it just seems inconceivable to me that a server daemon package wouldnt come with an appropriate rc script in /etc/init.d ... or am I missing something?
<headphase> tom47: ok I am at the partition menu
<sacater> whats the keyboard binding to send a window to another desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@AC9317F2.ipt.aol.com]  by Seveas
<tom47> headphase: great
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@che78-3-82-246-29-68.fbx.proxad.net *!*@cpe-67-11-146-230.satx.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<bjdiei> Hi all, I just upgraded from 5.10 to 6.06 and hal is not working properly, anyone know what I should try?
<yettenet> Hm :P
<yettenet> Mass unbans
<yettenet> :)
<Loveubuntu> who the latest stable version of the Linux  for ubuntu server
<varkatope> better than massbans ^^
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb mhtxzn!*@* *!n=nnyqsxzc@*]  by Seveas
<tom47> headphase we need a swap partition .... this should be circa 1gb in your case of type swap
<yettenet> You might be right, varkatope
<yettenet> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb JAAmon!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic Olathe!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<usr13> Mouse just all-of-a-suden quit working.  Any clues as to why that would happen?
<gentimjs> anyone have any insight into the missing rc-script issue I mentioned?
<defrysk> unbanistinesday?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb solid_liquid!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic theshadow!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<tom47> headphase: we need a base system area where root looks after most of the things that actually do stuff in linux this is called the root parition and id normally shoen a /
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb bytecolor!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic stapol!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic joselj!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic maccam94!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb metaperl!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic Telroth!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@i577BC7DB.versanet.de]  by Seveas
<varkatope> maybe admins are in love and have to share their happiness ;)
<Loveubuntu> who the latest stable version of the Linux  for ubuntu server , a like to recompile need, source
<Enselic``> Seveas: what's going on?
<Seveas> Enselic``, just some spring cleaning
<headphase> tom47: so should I resize the sda2 to 21 gb?
<tom47> headphase: we also need somewhere for you own data and certain other files for users and so i recommend andother partition called /home
<defrysk> happy unbanistinesday!
<sacater> whats the keyboard binding to send a window to another desktop
<derder> does somebody know how to switch channels in bitchx
<Shaffox> everyone should get a second chance :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ginnypig.net/x-27bc58d95eb6097f %*!*@83.230.234.180 %*!*@83.230.234.136 %*!*@ppp-70-128-254-212.dsl.ksc2mo.swbell.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@as53-bu1.dlp226.bih.net.ba %*!*@bdn33-1-89-84-70-21.dsl.club-internet.fr %merrin!*@* %paul_!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %pau!*@* %steph!*@*]  by Seveas
<tom47> what is sda2?
<yettenet> Pf....
<Shaffox> derder: tried /j #channel ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/*!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
<defrysk> tom47, slave disc
<yettenet> A whole bunch of unbanned people, I say
<yettenet> :P
<mjr> tom47, the second partition of your first sata/usb/scsi drive
<defrysk> ooh sorry
<defrysk> mjr,  is right
<orgy`> hi, ive got sun-java5-jre installed, but i want java 1.5 not 1.4.2 (as java --version says) what do i have to do?
<derder> im talking of switching not joining
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85.94.97.83 zch!*@* *!*@bas1-toronto01-1177663905.dsl.bell.ca *!*@h140058.upc-h.chello.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@cpe-76-175-126-213.socal.res.rr.com ur2nub!*@* *!*@user-3cf8539.dsl.mindspring.com *!*@p54B72590.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@gssn-590c7a6d.pool.einsundeins.de *!*@e177076097.adsl.alicedsl.de *!*@64.251.152.252 *!*@bsy91-1-82-230-48-208.fbx.proxad.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-24-9-27-105.hsd1.co.comcast.net ir2kool!*@* *!*@as38-182.qualitynet.net *!*@host-84-9-173-141.bulldogdsl.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@89.109.199.172]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@host-212-149-249-139.kpylaajakaista.net *!*@c-68-58-177-103.hsd1.sc.comcast.net *!*@d14-69-160-83.try.wideopenwest.com *!?=tmccrary@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@82.198.125.234 *!*@host217-44-206-3.range217-44.btcentralplus.com *!*@36.231.244.43.ap.yournet.ne.jp *!*@h193102.ppp.asahi-net.or.jp]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@201.238.243.212 *!*@Q79c0.q.strato-dslnet.de *!*@89.37.70.170 *!*@ip70-160-114-214.hr.hr.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@user34.c1.vrhnika.kabelnet.net *!*@c-68-59-245-217.hsd1.tn.comcast.net *!*@243-154.static.ew.hu keke*!*@*]  by Seveas
<headphase> tom47: so 3 partitions totaling 21 gb?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<tom47> headphase can you list all the partitions you presently have and what they are used for please
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb JAAmon!*@* Olathe!*@* *!*@pool-70-107-174-60.ny325.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
<tom47> headphase yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@81.25.79.74 *!*@c51447ddc.cable.wanadoo.nl *!*@83.156.42.85 *!*trey@*.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip24-254-113-116.pn.at.cox.net]  by Seveas
<gentimjs> anyone have any clue why the latest subversion (svnserve) on ubuntu doesnt come with init.d scripts?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@unaffiliated/zeeeyes *!*@user-69-1-42-188.knology.net *!*@ip-66-80-77-99.iad.megapath.net *!*@cpe-69-135-208-233.woh.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-071-076-154-096.triad.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<defrysk> orgy`, sudo update-alternatives config java and follow instructions
* mode/#ubuntu [+bb JAAmon!*@* Olathe!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@h69-129-245-186.69-129.unk.tds.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb JAAmon!*@* Olathe!*@* *!*@pool-70-107-174-60.ny325.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
<tom47> heaadphase you can make use of the remaining space at any future time whe you need it
<defrysk> orgy`, sudo update-alternatives --config java and follow instructions
<defrysk> that is
<headphase> tom47: should the space to be partitioned be the unallocated?
<defrysk> double --
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@dsl-238-220.melsa.net.id!##unavailable *!*@85.99.157.157 *!*@67.55.140.132 *!*@cm222-167-76-50.hkcable.com.hk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@cpe-071-077-135-149.nc.res.rr.com *Spliffster*!*@* *!*@c-68-60-52-131.hsd1.mi.comcast.net *!*cyorxamp@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@91.164.195.65 *!*@222-152-239-148.jetstream.xtra.co.nz *!*@211.30.100.161 *!*@gateway/tor/*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ner-as7060.alshamil.net.ae *!*@bjw172.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl *!*@ip70-162-83-55.ph.ph.cox.net *!*@c210-49-250-232.ipswc1.qld.optusnet.com.au]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@88.122.46.* *!*@88.122.44.24 *!*@88.122.40.118 *!*@65-120-194-67.dia.static.qwest.net]  by Seveas
<orgy`> defrysk already did that, but then i get Unrecognized option: --version
<orgy`> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@cpe-24-162-149-45.hot.res.rr.com *!*@fan194.internetdsl.tpnet.pl *!*@142.232.8.200 *!*@81-163-97-89.event.dreamhack.se]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201.57.75.131]  by Seveas
<defrysk> orgy`, how did you install java ?
<tom47> you shoudl take these 3 partitions successively out of the unallocated space
<Morfeus> oieeeee
<Loveubuntu> who the latest stable version of the Linux  for ubuntu server ?
<Bayu> any body can help me
<tanascar> Anyone know of a good newbie guide to the linux file structure (in detail)...  showing what goes where and what each area is for?
<defrysk> can someone kick Seveas for flooding ;p
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb danlio*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic dbft!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic mrcucumber!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic manny_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb cbingr!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic revian!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<varkatope> tanascar: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102/
<defrysk> hehe
<defrysk> :s
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*.kotinet.com *!*@*.user.ono.com *!*@cc501335-a.mp1.dr.home.nl #ubuntu-tr!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-24-19-66-16* *!*@lns-bzn-52-82-65-124-238.adsl.proxad.net *!*@217.116.48.155 *!*@81.31.6.46]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@cpe-76-187-45-61.tx.res.rr.com *!*@85.120.18.10]  by Seveas
<mwe> orgy`: the links created by update-alternatives for java didn't work for me either. I did ln -fns /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/java /usr/bin/java
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@217.116.48.155 *!*@lns-bzn-52-82-65-124-238.adsl.proxad.net *!*@c-24-19-66-16*]  by LjL
<tanascar> varkatope: thanks :)
<b52laptop> any one have  a soundmax card on a laptop ?
<varkatope> tanascar: np
<mwe> orgy`: same for javac
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@host-84-9-173-141.bulldogdsl.com *!*@89.109.199.172 *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ginnypig.net/x-27bc58d95eb6097f *!*@81.31.6.46]  by LjL
<LjL> !pm | Bayu
<ubotu> Bayu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<headphase> tom47: the file system is nfts, would that be a problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb MU*DKIP*!*@*!#ubuntu-unregged rand3438!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic paule!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic the_hammer!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@AOrleans-151-1-172-63.w90-21.abo.wanadoo.fr *!*@AToulouse-157-1-129-218.w86-221.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@bsy91-1-82-230-48-208.fbx.proxad.net *!*@c-24-9-27-105.hsd1.co.comcast.net *!*@as38-182.qualitynet.net]  by LjL
<mwe> orgy`: it's java -version, not java --version, though
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@bb121-6-94-54.singnet.com.sg *!*@cpe-24-92-239-141.twcny.res.rr.com *!*@ppp-71-139-34-15.dsl.snfc21.pacbell.net Starbuck88!*@*#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-44c66581.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@p54B72590.dip0.t-ipconnect.de *!*@gssn-590c7a6d.pool.einsundeins.de *!*@e177076097.adsl.alicedsl.de *!*@64.251.152.252]  by LjL
<orgy`> ah xD
<freetos> how does ubuntu's repo's compare with the size of debian's?
<Seveas> ubuntu has all debian has and more
<tanascar> One more question for the group.. does everyone normally do 2 or 3 partions for a new ubuntu install? I am installing fresh cause of a crash and found out if I did 3 I would have been able to save my home partition.
<mwe> orgy`: it's annoying these things are not consistent ;)
<apokryphos> freetos: hu-uge
<orgy`> well i dont know if it works because of your links, but now it seems to work anyway
<orgy`> thank you guys ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@60-241-230-4.static.tpgi.com.au *!*@host-212-149-254-2.kpylaajakaista.net *!*@d83-190-239-240.cust.tele2.it ?=phpbawt!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb ?=SFGSADGA!*@* *!*@CPE-24-31-243-62.kc.res.rr.com *!*@modemcable007.1-130-66.mc.videotron.ca *!*@pool-71-176-138-185.hag.east.verizon.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.108.67.7]  by LjL
<mjr> freetos, the universe repo basically has the debian stuff compiled for ubuntu
<mjr> (plus maybe some)
<Frogzoo> tanascar: /home should be mandatory, I also like to have /var & /usr separate - & just have 500 meg /
<mwe> orgy`: well I get the error you described with java --version ;)
<gnomefreak> mwe: java -version
<orgy`> hehe
<mwe> gnomefreak: I know
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Bayu> >	i want to compile PostgreSQL, but a can't run gmake. why???
<Frogzoo> curiously noone has yet suggested /etc/ as its own parition, but it's looking increasingly like a reasonable option
<yettenet> Are the updating servers slow for you either? :P
<tanascar> Frogzoo: So you recommend at least 3?
<mwe> Bayu: use make, not?
<yettenet> If not, could you give me an adress where I can get the files faster
<mwe> Bayu: usually you don't run gmake, just make
<b52laptop> any one have a laptop hp nx 6110 ?
<tom47> tanascar this isn't bad either http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<Pici> Bayu: install build-essential
<yettenet> 8220 here :P
<Frogzoo> tanascar: I say /home  & swap - the rest is up to you - if you run apache or mysql, /var is essential also
<headphase> tom47: I got an error
<LjL> Bayu: can't you use the postgres that is in the repos instead of compiling it yourself?
<m0xie__> yettenet, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change the mirrors from us to ca.   I haven't been able to reliably update fromt he us mirrors in weeks
<Bayu> i have install build-essenstial
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<tanascar> Great.. thanks guys
<yettenet> :P
<mwe> Bayu: as I said use make, not gmake
<yettenet> Well, I'm in Europe :)
<tom47> headphase tell me more
<Shaffox> is there a command to see your video card options ??
<yettenet> But I will try it :)
<yettenet> What's your usual dl speed, m0xie__ ?
<m0xie__> Not incredibly fast, but with the us mirrors i was constantly getting stalled connections, etc
<kane77> hi...
<headphase> tom47: it occured while allowing space for partioning
<yettenet> Oh... :P
<derder> how can i burn a directory to a dvd
<kane77> what do I use to make .iso out of a cd?
<Bayu> i use make, but error
<derder> only commandline access
<yettenet> Well, then it seems that I'm lucky with my 10k average, right?
<headphase> tom47: the error window is blank now
<mwe> Bayu: what error? did you configure first?
<tom47> headphase does windows resently occupy the whole disc?
<Frogzoo> kane77: sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=blah.iso bs=1000000
<tom47> presently*
<headphase> tom47: yes
<mwe> Bayu: have you installed all nessecary headers and stuff?
<chrisjw_> how do i flush dns pleae
<Bayu> yes offcourse i'm ./configure
<m0xie__> yettenet, that's a bit slow.. I'd play around with adjusting to other mirrors and see if your speeds increase.
<yettenet> :)
<yettenet> Ah
<yettenet> Fine
<headphase> tom47: do I need to kill app?
<ardchoille> Seveas , LjL : Cleaning house?
<Frogzoo> kane77: k3b also will do it
<LjL> ardchoille: yes
<yettenet> How much do you download with usually, moxie? :P
<chrisjw_> ANYONE ??
<mwe> Bayu: so what are the errors you get? and can't you use the one in the repositories?
<m0xie__> yettenet, to be honest I haven't noticed.   Let me go try pulling a package down to see.
<kane77> Frogzoo, thanx
<tom47> headphase the step 1 requires that the windows partition be shrunk first ... before doing any of that you need to ensure you have backeup up anything that you value incase you make a mistake
<Frogzoo> chrisjw_: default is no dns cache
<Bayu> i'm using apt-get install postgresql, but is the old postgresql, not the latest
<soundray> kane77: another way would be to right-click and select Copy Disk
<chrisjw_> oh
* mwe finally figured how to ignore all those removes ban messages ;)
<headphase> well I shrunk it
<Slart> anyone know of a nice, fairly recent summary of filesystems for linux?
<yettenet> mwe: I think they just simply ended
<ardchoille> mwe: How?
<unop> Bayu,  did you update apt's sources?
<Frogzoo> Slart: it's here --->  "use ext3"
<tom47> headphase oh ok ... does windows still work in its reduced space?
<Bayu> how i update the repository
<chrisjw_> im just confused because i can't connect to msn messenger whereas my friend can
<mwe> ardchoille: well I already have an ignore script. add ignore 'Channel UnBan' to the list of events to ignore
<Slart> Frogzoo: hehe.. thanks for that little summary.. I'm already wrong in using reiser on my boot partition then? =)
<headphase> tom47: I haven't tried
<chrisjw_> I assumed it was because the server I am connecting to is dead
<unop> Bayu,  sudo aptitude update   (but you need the right repositories enabled)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<soundray> derder: insert the blank and follow the prompts
<ardchoille> mwe: Easy enough, thanks
<headphase> tom47: I am at the mountpoins screen
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!?=dp@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=dp@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<headphase> points*
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Bayu> ok thank , i try to update
<tom47> headphase make me happy by telling me you backep up all the valuable stuff in the windows partition first
<m0xie__> I'm getting ~ 150/200k second yettenet
<mwe> maybe I need to add 'Channel Ban' as well ;)
<yettenet> Oh, damn... then I'm really slow
<yettenet> This net can handle around 512K/s
<unop> Bayu,  i'd use something like this (for edgy) http://pastebin.ca/348620
<IdleOne> yettenet, I usualy average about 340/kps
<yettenet> I'll try the canadian one
<headphase> tom47: I dont hae anything that valuble to backup
<chrisjw_> brb
<tom47> headphase ok then the risk is all yours ok?
<yettenet> So you say that I should change the first part of addresses from xy. to ca., right?
<headphase> tom47: yes
<m0xie__> yettenet, yes
<tom47> headphase how many hard disks do you have?
<Peacer> I got a problem with dualbooting, can't get my windoez boot back :|
<yettenet> Done :P
<headphase> tom47: what do I do at the mountpoins screen?
<unop> yettenet,  yes, something like -- sudo perl -i.bak -pe 's[\bus\.] [ca.] ' /etc/apt/sources.list
<headphase> points*
<Loveubuntu> how to download the last kernel edtion server to recompile
<Shaffox> can i acces my windows hard disk ,
<tom47> headphone at the mount point screen you are allocating the partitions on the hard disk to mount points within the linux file system
<yettenet> Whoa :)
<yettenet> I just changed it by mousepad
<yettenet> D
<yettenet> :D
<tom47> headphase sorry
<IdleOne> !dualboot | Peacer
<ubotu> Peacer: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Shaffox> i have 2 separated hard disks, can i access my windows (my files) hard disk ?
<Frogzoo> Loveubuntu: whatever's latest in the repos is the latest you'll get source to match, & that's all that's supported
<freetos> operation destroy and wallow in the quagmire
<derder> how can i burn dvds in console
<Frogzoo> !ntfs | Shaffox
<ubotu> Shaffox: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Slart> ok, I have now formatted a new disk using gparted, one big partition. /dev/sdb1 .. how do I make this partition appear in nautilus places?
<IdleOne> !grub | Peacer
<ubotu> Peacer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Shaffox> Frogzoo: thanks
<andy_0> hi, could anyone help me with my bluetooth keyboard?
<headphase> tom47: all I see is sda1, 2, and 3;  no allocated space
<Frogzoo> Slart: add an entry in /etc/fstab
<yettenet> Varies between 80k at 250k... thanks, m0xie__ :)
<andy_0> I'm getting this error upon reboot: -->  hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 7
<Loveubuntu> Frogzoo how to download?
<m0xie__> cool!  glad that helped a bit, anyway!
<headphase> unallocated*
<Frogzoo> Loveubuntu: apt-get source ###
<Loveubuntu> k thanks Frogzoo
<Loveubuntu> :)
<tom47> headphase you will want the swap partition assocoiated with th e/swap mount point, the /home [artition associated with the /home mount point and th e/ (or root) partition associated with the / mount point
<Slart> Frogzoo: last time I did this (using fstab), people said I should have used sometihng else.. unfortunately I forgot what I was supposed to use instead
<CheshireViking> chrisjw_, you said you had a problem connecting to msn, is it just today? I've seen a few problems with msn today with people not being able to connect or getting kicked off & somebody else mentioned a problem with an msn server
<stevr1it> i have ubuntu edgy with gnome. my problem is that on  a hardisk i have the root and grub and on another the home directory. how can i move the root and grub on a third hard disk with the same home directory?
<soundray> Loveubuntu: I would just download the 'linux-source-<version>' package
<yettenet> Well, I'll just have to do some tricks to starty mercury messenger then... :P
<tom47> headphase when you create a partition you have to indicate how big you want it to be
<soundray> Loveubuntu: the source ends up as a bz2 file in /usr/src
<yettenet> That piece of... somethingbetterthangaim... <cough> doesn't want to start :P
<Frogzoo> Slart: they mention UUIDs ?
<headphase> tom47: all I see is sda1, 2, and 3 for options
<Slart> Frogzoo: nope.. I use that for some of my drives.. it was something else.. an alternative to editing fstab by hand
<varkatope> derder: growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvdwriter -R -J /burn/
<tom47> did you create sd2 and sd3?
<Loveubuntu> soundray <soundray> Loveubuntu: I would just download the 'linux-source-<version>' package I don't now who the last version of the ubuntu server
<varkatope> derder: where /burn is the directory to burn to dvd
<Frogzoo> Slart: is this a usb drive ?
<headphase> tom47: no, all I created was unallocated which isn't available
<Peacer> ubotu: is vget=wget :p?
<Peacer> NVM
<Peacer> dumb font
<Slart> Frogzoo: nope... a regular sata harddrive, ext3
<soundray> Loveubuntu: if you're on edgy, it's linux-source-2.6.17
<tom47> so you have 50gb of unallocated space headphase?
<Frogzoo> Slart: k, stick it in /etc/fstab & have done
<Loveubuntu> k thanks:)
<Trond^^> it seems i am unable to get mp3 playback on 6.06, even with gstreamer packages supporting playback installed. help on this would be much appreciated! :P
<headphase> tom47: no, 20.71 gb
<mwe> !mpt | Trond^^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> !mp3 | Trond^^
<ubotu> Trond^^: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slart> Frogzoo: ok, done that.. just wondering what this other, apparently oh so great, way of mounting stuff was
<Frogzoo> Slart: I'm curious too
<Frogzoo> Slart: sudo mount -a   & done
<stevr1it> hello nobody can help me? i have ubuntu edgy with gnome. my problem is that on  a hardisk i have the root and grub and on another the home directory. how can i move the root and grub on a third hard disk with the same home directory?
<Slart> Frogzoo: yup.. done that.. but it still doesn't show up in nautilus.. I have to reboot or something stupid windows-like for that to happen?
<tom47> headphase we need to just plug through this till we are telling each othe sensible things ok ..... just a bit of patience and we will get there
<Slart> Frogzoo: I mean.. it shows up in /media/sdb1.. but not in the places panel
<tom47> headphase i am trying to precisely understand how that 120gb hard disk is divided up t begin with ... can you tell me what partitions exist now and how big thye are
<freetos> well supported usb headset for linux?
<Frogzoo> Slart: dude, what's it doing in /media ? that's for removable devices
<Slart> Frogzoo: that's where ubuntu put all my hard drives on install
<varkatope> does anyone here have experiences with the new via chipset cx700m2?
<Slart> Frogzoo: removable or not
<derder> is it possible to mount ntfs partitions writeable
<headphase> tom47: sda1 is 39.19 mb, sda2 is 84.14 gb, sda3 is 4.64 gb
<varkatope> derder: it is, but its not recommended so far, as it is still in beta
<Frogzoo> Slart: how odd
<headphase> tom47: sda1 is fat16, sda2 is ntfs, sda3 is fat32
<derder> its just because im stupid to burn something on dvd
<Enselic``> In my /etc/network/interfaces, there is wlan0 mentioned, but I cannot figure out if wlan0 is eth1?
<derder> too
<varkatope> derder: did u read my  post above?
<Shaffox> the host of a printer, is that the mac adress ?
<derder> about cdrecord?
<varkatope> derder:  growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvdwriter -R -J /burn/
<Slart> Frogzoo: indeed what I thought.. but I just figured it was the ubuntu way of doing things .. it's done no harm so far that I know of
<varkatope> derder: where /burn is the directory to burn
<derder> ah ok thx
<bjdiei> Hi all, I just upgraded from 5.10 to 6.06 and hal is not working properly, anyone know what I should try?
<tom47> headphase god thank you ..... what is in the fat16 partition?
<tom47> good*
<Frogzoo> bjdiei: you could upgrade to 6.10...
<Frogzoo> Shaffox: it's probably the IP
<bjdiei> Frogzoo: Thanks I'll try that
<headphase> tom47: I am not sure, this computer came partitioned this way
<tom47> headphase ok, can i assume that win xp is in sda2?
<headphase> tom47: yes
<bjdiei> Frogzoo: How do I do that? Update manager doesn't show that as an option/
<tom47> k
<varkatope> headphase: maybe some m$-recovery stuff?
<Peacer> I'm still having trouble with grub :|
<soundray> !upgrade | bjdiei
<ubotu> bjdiei: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Peacer> I can't boot my windoez install
<tom47> headphase since there is no data on the pc that is of any value how about we use the sda1 partition for linux?
<bjdiei> Thanks, I'll try that!
<Shaffox> Frogzoo: what's the manufacturer ?
<Trixsey> How big is Ubuntus community all in all?
<derder> ah ok thx
<soundray> bjdiei: consider doing partition image backups, because you cannot downgrade.
<mikekl> I have pinnacle hybrid pro stick. I watch analogue tv using tvtime or xawtv but sound is really silent (about 1/4 sound level comparing to that in windows). Furthermore there are white noise on all of the channels and strange crackling on some of them. I made samples of sound using: sox -r 48000 -w -c 2 -t ossdsp /dev/audio1 -t wav /var/test.wav
<mikekl> http://www.geol.agh.edu.pl/~s202578/test.wav
<mikekl> http://www.geol.agh.edu.pl/~s202578/test2.wav
<mikekl> http://www.geol.agh.edu.pl/~s202578/test3.wav
<mikekl> How to increase sound level and eliminate crackling and noise? Decreasing sound level in mixer doesn't work.
<varkatope> derder: does it work now?
<Frogzoo> Shaffox: of your printer? I'm not a mindreader dude
<derder> how can i lookup the size of a diretory
<varkatope> du
<headphase> tom47: ok
<Peacer> derder rightclick it and press preferences
<Frogzoo> derder: du -sk /xxx
<tom47> headphase right so step 1 is delete sda1
<Shaffox> Frogzoo: nvm
<IdleOne> Trixsey, ubuntu has an estimated 8 million users worldwide I believe
<headphase> tom47: so, Ican't create an sda4?
<tom47> you did not mention any unused space beyond sda3 ... is there space there unallocated and how much?
<tom47> headphase: ^^^^^
<headphase> tom47: 21.56 gb
<headphase> unallocated
<Trixsey> IdleOne, and how many Windows users is there? :P
<tom47> headphase so all up the hard disk is 150 - 160 gb in size?
<IdleOne> Trixsey, ask in ##windows
<Ubuntu-Demo> how much does time I need to write of an harddisk with dd /dev/dandom ?
<IdleOne> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<headphase> tom47: 120gb
<soundray> Trixsey: Windows is the market dominating operating system. See launchpad bug #1
<royel_> IdleOne: lol, thats too funny
<headphase> tom47: sda1 is 39 mb
<headphase> not gb
<Peacer> I have troubles dualbooting, wanted to sneak in a windows partition into my ubuntu partition, I did but can't boot windows now... help anyone?
<Peacer> not the bot :|
<tom47> headphase this does not compute .... add up the sizes you gave me already for sda 1/2/3
<CheshireViking> Trixsey, there's 1 windows user - Bill Gates, the rest of them get used by Windows :)
<IdleOne> royel_, type /msg ubotu vista
<royel_> CheshireViking: lol, well said :)
<hayden_> does the nvidia driver work with the latest kernel in edgy?
<rojo^> hayden_: yep
<soundray> Peacer: configure your /boot/grub/menu.lst. There is a sample title... section for Windows. Copy it to the end of the file and uncomment.
<felix_> In Firefox, I assigned "gmplayer" with the file type ".asx", but I cannot reset this assignment, as there is none listed in "File | Downloads | Download Actions".
<Trixsey> CheshireViking, rofl.. dont forget their developers.. they prolly like it too ;p
<Trixsey> lol
<Peacer> thank you ^^ didn't think that would work though *shrugs* simpler than I thought <.<
<tom47> headphase ah ok my claculator is recalibrated lol
<derder> varkatope : does it only supports file name in 8.3 style
<erUSUL> Peacer: add an "stanza" to boot windows in your /boot/grub/menu.lst there is an example in the coments of the file. maybe a simple 'sudo update-grub' could do the trick
<IdleOne> Trixsey, I doubt they do but get paid well
<headphase> tom47: sda1/2/3 is only up to 89 gb
<headphase> tom47: remember, sda1 is only 39 MB
<phatrabbit> oh finally i got back here
<edlead> anyone knows about att global client ?
<IdleOne> wb phatrabbit
<tom47> headphase yes i apologise for missing that detail earlier
<headphase> tom47: can I create an sda4?
<tom47> head phase we will make 3 new partitions
<phatrabbit> i was using sudo apt-get install xchat
<phatrabbit> and wondering why it didnt work and i realised i had to update my ubuntu
<tom47> sda4 will be 1gb and will be the swap partion
<IdleOne> phatrabbit, after enabling universe and multiverse right?
<headphase> tom47: how do I create an sda4?
<tom47> sda 5 will be / and will be the root partition
<varkatope> derder: dunno, sry, but don't think so
<phatrabbit> nope i am using gaim IM
<phatrabbit> how do i enable those
<sorush20> can anyone here manage to see writing on this falsh box ? or just a bar graphhttp://www.iii.co.uk/markets/?type=sectors
<IdleOne> !repos | phatrabbit
<ubotu> phatrabbit: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<varkatope> derder: but spaces and special characters maybe a problem
<tom47> headphase highlight the unused space and create a new partition of the right size
<derder> than i will create a tarball ;D
<derder> then
<headphase> tom47: 1024 mb for swap?
<tom47> headphase what is the brand and model of computer you havethere?
<sebrock> can anyone help me to get azuerus work? I installed on a fresh Ubuntu 6.10 Alternative, and it wont start... just some output in console...
<tom47> headphase yep
<edlead> anyone uses vpn on ubuntu?
<soundray> !vpn | edlead
<ubotu> edlead: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<headphase> tom47: primary partition for swap?
<edlead> sound: does it cover at&t vpn ?
<Slart> sebrock: mm.. I got that when installed too... I .. ahem... .. used that other program.. automatix2 .. but you shouldn't.. cause it's bad... but it worked for installing azureus..
<Slart> !automatix
<soundray> edlead: kindly look for yourself
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<edlead> sound: ok thx
<Peacer> soundray booting the lines from the example gives me an error "filesystem type unknown"
<Slart> sebrock: there is probably a better way though
<sebrock> Slart, hehe, I used synapitc
<tom47> headphase was just thinking maybe we should make the rest of the hard disk a primamry partition and the within it create logical partitions
<Slart> sebrock: I did that first too.. got the same error you get, probably.. can't remember
<tanascar> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<sebrock> Slart, I wonder if its up to java itself that needs update or something
<sebrock> Slart, so you say I should install it via automatrix2?
<Slart> sebrock: I have no idea.. might be some weird setting that needs to be set... could be another version of azureus
<soundray> Peacer: have you substituted the device appropriately?
<rojo^> anyone running two nvidia cards SLI?  Whenever I try enabling SLI (Option "SLI" "Auto" in Section "Device"), X freezes the console and never launches; can't ctrl-alt-F[1-6] .  Anyone else encounter this?
<tom47> headphase i assume the three partitions you have already are primary partitions
<LjL> sebrock: no, he says you shouldn't be using automatix
<Peacer> don't know if I have :|
<Slart> sebrock: no.. didn't you read what ubuto said? automatix breaks things.. perhaps I was just lucky.. perhaps my install will die tomorrow..
<sebrock> LjL, well, I see he says it worked but the program is shit...
<headphase> tom47: yes
<soundray> Peacer: where is your Windows filesystem located? Something like /dev/hda1 would be typical.
<slvmchn> where is menu.list or whatever thef ile is called, for grub?
<headphase> tom47: I have a dell inspirion e1405
<Peacer> /dev/hda2
<rojo^> slvmchn: /boot/grub/menu.list
<LjL> sebrock: he's right. see !worksforme
<slvmchn> thanks rojo
<varkatope> LjL: never trust a script you didn't write to crap yourself *g
<tom47> headphase then make aother primary partition of the remaining space and we will created the linux partitions as logical ones within it
<sebrock> Slart, I can paste the output if thats any help
<Peacer> slvmchn /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Slart> sebrock: just letting you know I had the same error and that there are ways to get azureus to work..
<soundray> Peacer: in the root line, put (hd0,1) instead of (hd0,0)
<Slart> sebrock: probably wouldn't help.. but perhaps there is an azureus channel that can help you?
<Slart> sebrock: check their site.. see if they offer a deb or something
<yettenet> Um
<CheshireViking> sebrock, i used automatix when i was starting to use ubuntu - never again, some things worked, other didn't, it ended up breaking my update manager, i ended up doing a complete reinstall
<Peacer> I know :p
<Peacer> still says it though
<sebrock> oh
<KaV> Anyone knows how can i find out, in which language an exe (windows) file has been written ????
<youkilldkennedy> Anyone know a repository with cool games on it?
<sebrock> I searched for some info, find it strange that it does not work really
<Slart> sebrock: perhaps the version you get from synaptic is fixable... but I wouldn't know where to start
<yettenet> I've got some error installing java :P
<yettenet> Could anyone help me? :P
<soundray> !games | youkilldkennedy
<ubotu> youkilldkennedy: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<yettenet> 5 lines of error message... :P
<soundray> !pastebin | yettenet
<ubotu> yettenet: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<youkilldkennedy> Thanks soundray
<lukas__> salut
<bauer77> ok I did it today, I am solely running Ubuntu right now..lol
<headphase> tom47: so in crate an new partition, I have 1024mb as a primary partition with linux-swap file system is that all ok?
<tom47> headphase: so sda4 will be an extended partition
<sebrock> Slart, Im gonna check later, have to work now :D
<soundray> youkilldkennedy: by the way, there is no such thing as a "cool game".
<Slart> sebrock: ok.. good luck
<lukas__> hi, I search some help for customize my usplash !
<tom47> headphase ok hopefully
<headphase> tom47: so I need to put extended partition?
<sebrock> tnx, its that and the mulimediakeyboard volumes that needs fixing, then Im all set
<soundray> !usplash | lukas__
<ubotu> lukas__: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<phatrabbit> oh right nar i didnt use Repositories
<lukas__> soundray: it's to create one. I did it but I've some troubles with color.
<tom47> headphase now that you have done that though we should create an extended partition covering the remaining space on the hard disk
<Peacer> soundray got any more suggestions?
<yettenet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5919/
<headphase> tom47: I haven't done it yet
<headphase> tom47: I think the primary is sda4
<tom47> headphase if you have not done it yet than i think sda4 should be an extended partion covering all the spare space on the disk and we wil subdivide that for linux
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gateway/*!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/tor/*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gateway/tor/*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/tor/*!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/cgiirc/*!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
<soundray> lukas__: sorry, no personal experience here
<khronus> lo all
<soundray> Peacer: can you pastebin your menu.lst pls
<headphase> tom47: so I should make the 21 gb an extended partition?
<soundray> !pastebin | Peacer
<ubotu> Peacer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lukas__> ok thanks
<Peacer> sure
<khronus> tried to install ubuntu for first time last night, failed during install so i did the checksum disk check and it failed
<Loveubuntu> this Ubuntu Lite it's downs? http://ubuntulite.org/?
<khronus> so i re downlaoded and burnt it again from a diff mirror
<Loveubuntu> this project http://ubuntulite.org/ it's down?
<khronus> and that failed the checksum also
<khronus> any ideas?
<Pici> khronus: Try burning it at the slowest speed your burner supports, like 2x, sometimes that fixes those sort of issues.
<soundray> khronus: check the md5sum of the downloaded image(s).
<khronus> ok ty
<yettenet> well, anyone for my java installing problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5919/
<ntbnnt> khronus: if you're burning from windows, try the trial of alcohol120%
<soundray> yettenet: please pastebin your /etc/default/upnpd as well
<Peacer> soundray http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5921/ :D
<yettenet> sure thing
<headphase> tom47: you there?
<phatrabbit> is it worth upgrading to Edgy ?
<bauer77> how would I run this file ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64.run
<erUSUL> yettenet: the problem is with  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5919/
<ntbnnt> phatrabbit: it's stable... that's it
<phatrabbit> ic
<erUSUL> yettenet: is with linux-idg not with java
<_Jonathan> phatrabbit: no, wait for feisty
<ntbnnt> phatrabbit: i use dapper for the lts
<yettenet> soundray: could you tell me how to "execute" it or such? :P
<lordkeiden> what is a simple way to sync folders betweer 2 laptops on a peer-to-peer lan?
<Peacer> yettenet try sudo apt-get install linux-igd :)
<phatrabbit> yer i use dapper 6.06
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Peacer> brb
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<lordkeiden> big folders, over 2gb
<soundray> Peacer: for cosmetics (and avoiding kernel update problems later on) put it after the automagic kernels list
<varkatope> lordkeiden: rsync, but it isen that simple i think
<ntbnnt> phatrabbit: when i used edgy, it was the same damn thing
<yettenet> Peacer: It says that it's already installed
<soundray> Peacer: what's the exact error you're getting?
<tom47> headphase yes
<bauer77> how would I run this file ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64.run  < Anyone?
<headphase> tom47: so I should make the 21 gb an extended partition?
<soundray> yettenet: retry sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin now
<rojo^> bauer77: sudo sh ati<tab>
<bauer77> thanks rojo
<patrick__> hey i can't log in, i restarted my comouter, and when i put in my credentials it logs in and then comes back to the log in screen
<yettenet> The same
<patrick__> ive tried all the log in options, but none work
<yettenet> Should I reinstall linux-igd?
<Peacer> I can't remember... I get it at startup, when I try to boot windows
<Peacer> soundray*
<IdleOne> yettenet, sudo apt-get -f install linux-igd
<tom47> headphase whatever space is left after sda3 make into a single extended partition
<lordkeiden> is there a clean way to remove the vista bootloader and go back to grub?
* Peacer restarts and brb's
<IdleOne> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yettenet> The smae for your one, IdleOne
<yettenet> *same
<trelayne> hi all, is it possible to chroot a mounted / filesystem (that is on another bootable HD) so that in some way you can run a program in that context? The other HD has Dapper while my current has Edgy
<yettenet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5923/
<headphase> tom47: ok
<rojo^> lordkeiden: boot using a rescue disk, chroot to your installed linux "/" partition, mount /boot if needed, and type "grub"
<JONES3700> are there any .nzb grabbers that work on ubuntu?
<rojo^> lordkeiden: in the grub interactive mode, type "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<Peacer> filetype system unknown, partition type 0x7 or something
<ntbnnt> lordkeiden: diito rojo^
<LjL> root__: service message - IRC as root is a bad idea
<Peacer> soundray*
<rojo^> lordkeiden: whatever the output of that is, type "root (whatever)"
<andy_o> what is the rc.local equivalent for adding commands to be run at shutdown in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> yettenet, apt-get autoremove maybe
<patrick__> hey i can't log in, i restarted my comouter, and when i put in my credentials it logs in and then comes back to the log in screen...ive tried all the options to login and none will work, any ideas?
<rojo^> lordkeiden: then type "setup (hd0)"  (assuming your installation is on hd0).  That'll overwrite the MBR
<headphase> tom47: it is now pending
<tom47> ok
<yettenet> the same... lol
<ntbnnt> patrick__: are you getting a graphical login?
<IdleOne> yettenet, beats me
<soundray> Peacer: are you back in Ubuntu now?
<giuseppe> Hi guys, is possible use beryl with metacity theme for windows? thanks
<tom47> now establish a partition withinit if 1gb for the swap partition
<rojo^> lordkeiden: don't forget to have an entry in /boot/grub/menu.list for Windows.  Make sure you have the line under Windows for "chainloader +1"
<headphase> tom47: do I go foward and assingn the swap root and home?
<patrick__> ntbnnt: yes i am
<yettenet> Bets me either :P
<bauer77> what is the command to restart x windows without rebooting?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gateway/cgiirc/*!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
<yettenet> Should I try to remove linux-igd and then reinstall it?
<Pici> giuseppe: Yes, you need to install emerald, its a metacity theme engine for beryl
<Otacon22> a software to make musical sheet on ubuntu?
<rojo^> bauer77: ctrl-alt-backspace
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/web/*]  by Seveas
<tom47> headphase now establish a partition withinit if 1gb for the swap partition
<yettenet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5924/
<lordkeiden> Otacon22: denemo
<soundray> yettenet: no, please pastebin your /etc/default/upnpd
<patrick__> ntbnnt: when it logs in it shows a NVIDA display icon and then brings me rightback to the login screen
<giuseppe> Pici where can I found it?
<phatrabbit> how can i check if my drivers are up to date
<ntbnnt> patrick__: any messages?
<rojo^> anyone running two nvidia cards SLI?  Whenever I try enabling SLI (Option "SLI" "Auto" in Section "Device"), X freezes the console and never launches; can't ctrl-alt-F[1-6] .  Anyone else encounter this?
<lordkeiden> rojo^: thanks
<yettenet> soundray: the content of it or what? :P
<patrick__> ntbnnt: nope, none at all after i log in and the NVIDA screen, it brings me back to wehre i enter my username, but no messages
<ntbnnt> patrick__: try opening a console and login (Alt+F1)
<convergence_> salmut
<headphase> tom47: I can only create a new partition on the allocated space within the new partition, Proceed?
<soundray> yettenet: if you want my help, stop pulling my leg.
<giuseppe> Pici shall I add some repositories?
<patrick__> ntbnnt: nothing comes up when i pess alt+F1
<tom47> headphase my guess is the swap partition number is sda5 .... yes
<convergence__> salut
<Pici> giuseppe: I'm sorry, its called heliodor, not emerald.  How did you install beryl?
<goundy> convergence_, yo
<shiv> novacaine: Are u a doctoe?
<nexousNET> When I'm in Mplayer,
<goundy> convergence_, #ubuntu-fr pour le channel franais
<headphase> tom47: it is a logical partition
<tom47> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gateway/web/*]  by Seveas
<dooglus> ntbnnt: did you mean control+alt+F1?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
<nexousNET> whoops... When I'm in Mplayer, when I go to fullscreen, why doesn't it stretch out the video?
<ntbnnt> wooo
<ntbnnt> yea
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<tom47> headphase now make the other two artitions
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<yettenet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5926/ <--- here you go, I really don't know what you wanted
<dooglus> ntbnnt: and if so, shouldn't you tell him how to get back to his X session?
<Seveas> LjL, ?
<Seveas> ah :)
<ntbnnt> dooglus: y don't you then, hmmm?
<LjL> Seveas: i removed mine, since it was narrower anyway
<Peacer> soundray yep back in ubuntu
<goundy> guys i've a problem
<goundy> goundy@GLaptop:~/coding/bashanagi$ fglrxinfo
<goundy> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<soundray> Peacer: please run 'sudo fdisk -l' and pastebin the output
<shiv> nexousNET: Just right click on screen and see optons
<goundy> what does this mean?
<Seveas> yeah, just realised that
<ntbnnt> dooglus: he's getting the graphical login but when it wants to display the desktop it crashes
<headphase> tom47: now do I create home and root logical partitions as ext3?
<ntbnnt> dooglus: bypass the desktop, the goal is access
<giuseppe> Pici I added the repositories and i typed sudo apt-get install beryl-manager
<mzuverink> Im installing postfix and am using via dsl with a dyndns dns, do I choose internet site, internet w/ smarthost, or what?
<nexousNET> shiv: It goes to full screen, I'm just saying that the video is just wrapped around black space.
<nexousNET> shiv: I want the video to actually stretch, not have a wrapper around it.
<patrick__> any ideas?
<tom47> headphase yuo use the format to options
<shiv> nexousNET: LEt me see one, hold on
<bauer77> can somebody help me install my ati drivers. I ran the installer from the ati website, but am still no getting graphics acceleration. I remember before I had to do something but dont remember what.
<goundy> bauer77, i've the same problem :/
<ntbnnt> patrick__: try opening a console and login (control+alt+f1) then you can switch back to your grapical login using con+alt+f7
<yettenet> Well, soundray? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5926/ <--- here is the thing, but I really don't know what you wanted
<Pici> giuseppe: Okay, so just `sudo apt-get install heliodor` for the Metacity themer.
<ntbnnt> bauer77: what card?
<Peacer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5929/
<mzuverink> bauer77, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Peacer> soundray*
<giuseppe> Pici thanks :D
<bauer77> I had fixed it before, and I think I had to change fglrx
<headphase> tom47: should I make both the same size?
<ntbnnt> yea
<bauer77> mzuverink: Ati Radeon Mobility 9700
<mzuverink> anyone with an answer for that postfix q?
<tom47> headphase circa 10gb is ok to begin with
<ntbnnt> bauer77: try command, aticonfig --inital
<soundray> yettenet: consider reading your error messages carefully, maybe then you'll understand
<shiv> nexousNET: I do not have a video file to test, I always use movieplayer (Totem) instead of that one without any probs
<patrick__> ntbnnt: it loged in that way
<yettenet> I see
<nexousNET> shiv: I can't use Totem, because only Mplayer will play my .wmv files.
<giuseppe> Pici excuse me, I have another problem, I'm italian but when I try to write on ubuntu-it the answer is : #ubuntu-it :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel, but in past I wrote a lot in this channel...what happened?
<yettenet> The one under the ----------- is the content of upnpd
<ntbnnt> patrick__: sounds like its a problem with your graphics drivers
<shiv> nexousNET: I see, let me download a few from the net ant give it a try
<nexousNET> okay.
<patrick__> ntbnnt: how can i fix that?
<soundray> yettenet: edit your /etc/default/upnpd according to the changes I posted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5932/ -- then run 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<ntbnnt> patrick__: errr... i'm no expert in that, but you can tell people that you can login via the console
<headphase> tom47: does it automatically assign swap since it is in linux-swap format?
<bauer77> who gave me the ati --initial command?
<yettenet> thx, soundray, I'll be back in a minute
<patrick__> ntbnnt: thanks for the help in finding out what it was
<ntbnnt> patrick__: might help
<fiXXXerMet> Is there a LAME package for 6.10?
<ntbnnt> bauer77: me?
<usuario> e
<fredl> hi, I'm trying to create a yum repository on an Ubuntu 6.10 server...
<ntbnnt> bauer77: did, it crash on you?
<bauer77> ntbnnt: Thanks, that resolved my issue, what exactly does that do
<[miles] > good afternoon #ubuntu
<usuario> IRENE
<LjL> usuario: ?
<Pici> giuseppe: They probably had a problem with people spamming the channel.  See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup for instructions on how to register.
<patrick__> anyone know how to fix a graphics driver issue via a console login?
<[miles] > guys, can anyone recommend a good XML editor please?
<tom47> headphase ummmm no i think it has to be mounted as /swap
<ntbnnt> bauer77: oh, good, it writes the default configuration files
<soundray> Peacer: is your Windows partition fat32?
<yettenet> I could've thought about it... thx, soundray... now I'm gonna try that java installing again :P
<giuseppe> Pici thanks a lot ;)
<fredl> I understand this is done with 'yum-arch', but when I type this on my Ubuntu box, it gives an error message: ImportError: No module named urlgrabber
<headphase> tom47: got it
<ntbnnt> bauer77: its a must
<[miles] > and MLview bombs out often on my 64bit Ubuntu
<ntbnnt> bauer77: easy to miss though ;p
<capsaicin> #linux
<fredl> I have python-urlgrabber installed though, so this error message makes no sense to me.
<tom47> headphone hmmm looks like i am wrong
<dooglus> tom47: you don't mount swap partitions.  you 'swapon' them
<Peacer> soundray ntfs
<phatrabbit> does anyone know how i can check if i have installed the latest Nvidia drivers
<novacaine> how can I see a jpg in the shell?
<tom47> headphase looks like i am wrong sorry abt nick
<dooglus> novacaine: 'ls file.jpg'
<bauer77> I had done it before but had forgotten, and that command didnt work before..
<Kilroy> hello everyone
<shiv> nexousNET: I downloaded this movie http://www.jhepple.com/support/SampleMovies/WindowsMedia.wmv and it plays fine without borders in mplayer for me
<headphase> tom47: no, you were right
<derder> i hate my notebook
<bauer77> patrick__: your having the same issue?
<nexousNET> shiv: what version do you have?
<novacaine> dooglus: I want to display it...
<patrick__> same issure?
<dooglus> novacaine: in a shell?
<soundray> Peacer: try mounting it with 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt'
<bauer77> with ati?
<patrick__> what do you mean bauer77?
<Pici> novacaine: in a terminal ?
<shiv> nexousNET: Hold on its kaffeine thats playing it
<soundray> novacaine: gnome-open file.jpg
<novacaine> dooglus, Pici: yes
<lordkeiden> why do the wmv files i watch smear colors all over the video window? this happens in xine, mplayer, and kaffene.
<shiv> nexousNET: not the mplayer
<dooglus> novacaine: you might find that mplayer can do some kind of ascii-art translation of it
<nexousNET> shiv: hold on, ill give kaffeine a shot
<bard> lordkeiden, use vlc
<ntbnnt> bauer77: patrick__ has nvida
<Kilroy>  what is ur guys favorite ftp program for linux? as a client
<bauer77> ah ok
<soundray> Kilroy: ncftp
<Andy_o> ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/04 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0xb/   ---> is this a bad error message to get on dmesg?
<patrick__> ohh yes sorry i wasn't following the other conversations
<Andy_o> I get a bunch of those
<bauer77> patrick__: Understood
<Andy_o>  ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<bard> Kilroy, kftpgrabber
<Dasnipa`> Kilroy, sftp
<soundray> Peacer: does that come back with any errors?
<ntbnnt> i ran these initial configuration commands for my x1600
<ntbnnt> bauer77: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) | sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx | sudo aticonfig --initial
<HymnToLife> Kilroy, Konqueror :p
<Kilroy> lol
<Peacer> soundray yes
<nexousNET> shiv: kaffeine is only for KDE? :/
<yettenet> soundray: It seems like it worked, thanks :)
<ntbnnt> patrick__: you might try that first command sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Peacer> soundray wronf fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2 missing codepage or other error, in some cases useful info is found in syuslog try dmesg | tail or so
<ntbnnt> patrick__: do it from the console after logging in
<phatrabbit> does anyone know where to un .tar.gz Adobe flash
<Firebird8> hello, how do you delete a menu in the menu editor?
<wheels3572> Can anyone help me set up a launcher?
<novacaine> dooglus: i can use ascii art with mplayer using aalib as video output..but mplayer don't want to open jpg files :P
<Peacer> I chosed ntfs (fast) when I partitioned the rest of my diskspace for windoez with the windoez cd
<ntbnnt> phatrabbit: anywhere
<phatrabbit> its ok ig ot it thanks
<fredl> can anybody here see the createrepo package? (apt-cache search createrepo)
<FireHazard17> wheels3572: what version are you using
<wheels3572> Firebird8, im running Xubuntu 6.10
<secureboot> how does one install from a usb drive?  If I have an .iso, how do i make that into something I can put on a usb drive?  do i have to format the drive in any special way?
<FireHazard17> wheels3572: idk using xfce
<patrick__> ntbnnt:it said i had some packages that i could remove, its doing that, but i have to go thank you so much for your help
<patrick__> if that doesnt work ill beback later!
<secureboot> surely, there must be a good link out there somewhere
<soundray> Peacer: just for sanity, try 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda2 /mnt'
<CrakeHunter> hello, a quick question on security. a friend of mine thinks that linux is not as safe as windows because everyone can have a look at the source code and see the "backdoors". is that true?
<ntbnnt> patrick__: cool, hope that does help
<wheels3572> Firebird8, ok.  I was just trying to figure out how to associate an HTML file with Firefox using a launcher
<Peacer> same error message
<ntbnnt> secureboot: you should see the wikis on booting linux from usb
<Pici> fredl: No, that doesnt look like a valid package name/descriptor
<fredl> anybody here using Feisty? please check if you see createrepo (apt-cache search createrepo)
<Firebird8> wheels3572, FireHazard17
<erUSUL> CrakeHunter: "security by obscurity is long time ago debunked myth" by me
<tkamppeter> Someone knows the usual way under Ubuntu to configure X if one has connected a new monitor?
<FireHazard17> yeah
<fredl> Pici - you on edgy or feisty?
<LjL> CrakeHunter: yes. however, the opposite is true as well: everybody can look at the source, so there are many eyes that can *spot* backdoors and report them quickly, so that they can be fixed ASAP. on closed-source, you can have backdoors unspotted for ages
<Peacer> soundray same error message (with fancy colours)
<ntbnnt> secureboot: that's how i did it, followed the wikis
* FireHazard17 is cool
<secureboot> ntbnnt: haven't been able to find wikis - which are you referring to?
<CrakeHunter> ok, so it is not completely wrong, thanks guys!
<Pici> fredl: I'm on edgy, packages.ubuntu.com says that createrepo should exist in universe on fiesty
<ntbnnt> secureboot: let me grab 'em
<wheels3572> FireHazard17, sorry I sent that to the wrong person lol
<Pici> fredl: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/admin/createrepo
<tijn> hi all
<fredl> tnx Pici
<wheels3572> Firebird8, sorry bout that didn't realize there were 2 fires lol
<[OG] 6ton> any1 know were i can get winndows xp for free.. going to test dual boot
<royel_> CrakeHunter: stuff like that would be discovered an shutdown pretty quick, since it is open source, if any one were to have the potential for what you describe, I would suggest it to be the "other" OS since it is closed an you can't see whats in the code.
<Shaffox> [OG] 6ton: legally, you you can't
<Pici> [OG] 6ton: Try asking in ##windows
<erUSUL> [OG] 6ton: warez no allowed here
<Dr_willis> [OG] 6ton,  go get a copy of freedoss its more fun.
<tijn> how do i install gd? cant find the correct package, and the prog i want to use it for isnt very clear about it
<Shaffox> [OG] 6ton: don' dualboot , stick to linux :p
<ntbnnt> secureboot: what distro, ubuntu?
<[OG] 6ton> Shaffox need to play ... css :D dont think linux is good at that?
<[OG] 6ton> or am i wrong?
<ardchoille> [OG] 6ton: My idea of dual-boot is Ubuntu and Kbuntu or Ubuntu and Xubuntu ;)
<Shaffox> [OG] 6ton: yes it is
<CrakeHunter> ok
<secureboot> yeah
<soundray> Peacer: there is a program called ntfsfix in the ntfsprogs package. I would try that.
<FireHazard17> yeah freedos is free
<FireHazard17> xp is illegal
<HymnToLife> ardchoille, why dual boot twice the same thing ?
<Shaffox> !wine | [OG] 6ton
<bulmer> [OG] 6ton: if you are in a junior college in the US...you can buy them or have them nearly free use for six months..ask around..they have student version
<ubotu> [OG] 6ton: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<secureboot> ntbnnt: yes, ubuntu
<ntbnnt> k
<Pici> tijn: For perl?
<Peacer> soundray thank you for your help, I'll try that, is that package with the default ubuntu install or do I have to apt-get it `?
<geek> hi
<Firebird8> did someone forget the delete button on the menu editor?
<FireHazard17> but XP sucks ass
<ardchoille> HymnToLife: Ok, Ubuntu and Mepis?
<tijn> Pici, really dont now, it says GD version : NO
<soundray> Peacer: apt-get it
<FireHazard17> i despise m$
<Shaffox> secureboot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<soundray> !ohmy | FireHazard17
<ubotu> FireHazard17: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tijn> Pici, found it! it wanted php4-gd :S
* Peacer bows before soundray
* tom47 is grateful to XP ... without it i would never have become an ubuntista :D
<FireHazard17> soooooorrrrryyyy
<[OG] 6ton> hmm.. but its true that i cant ply games in linus without wine or something like that.. :)
<dooglus> novacaine: you can convert the .jpg to .avi and then to ascii maybe?
<CheshireViking> I have a multi-boot system, 2 of which are Ubuntu - one to use and a 2nd copy to test updates/installs beforei do them on my primary system - not so much synaptic updates, but non-repo packages etc
<bulmer> with out  problems in XP lots of us dont have work to fix them...so let em be.. :)
<soundray> novacaine: you could also try printing it
* FireHazard17 hates Microsoft in all forms including xBox
<FireHazard17> i like beryl
<Vilhelms> I just installed xubuntu-desktop and have ran it successfully, but whenever I try to click on an icon on my desktop my whole desktop moves (including the background) each click it toggles from moving up and down, and I can't click on anything because of it. Why would this be? Does anyone have any idea on how I could fix it? Thanks :)
<hossasaur> hello, i need a little help with driver install
* HymnToLife likes Mirosoft mice and keyboard
<HymnToLife> and gamepads :p
<tom47> headphase how are you going there
<Luis07> the new driver from nvidia doesn't show the "nvidia logo" on boot anymore?
<IdleOne> FireHazard17, this isnt a We hate Microsoft Channel. perhaps a blog would be better suited for your hatred :)
<FireHazard17> yeah they'rent bad
<Dr_willis> Vilhelms,  what if you just move the mouse around? it likd scrolls a larger desktop?
<hossasaur> i'm attempting to install drivers for my intel pro/100 3945abg wireless card
<HymnToLife> hossasaur, they should be there by default
<tkamppeter> Some X expert here?
<ntbnnt> secureboot: i did it with debian, it may work the same, i dunno
<hossasaur> HymnToLife: it detected my wireless, but i can't connect
<HymnToLife> tkamppeter, assume there is and ask your question
<soundray> tkamppeter: dime a dozen
<hossasaur> so i assumed it was a driver thing
<Vilhelms> Dr_willis, No, only clicking on it does it
<ntbnnt> secureboot: http://wiki.debian.org/BootUsb
<HymnToLife> hossasaur, it's most likely not, why can't you connect ?
<IdleOne> FireHazard17, please talk in here or #ubuntu-offtopic and no this isnt basicaly a Microsoft hate channel by any means
<Vilhelms> Dr_willis, And it only moves about 5 px up, and then 5 px down
<rickympl> i have 2gb swap and 1gb ram, however my ram is almost full and the swap harldy used, is this normal?
<Dr_willis> Vilhelms,  odd...
<FireHazard17> ok ok
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me what woudl stop an HTML file from not even loading when you press on firefox?
<Vilhelms> Dr_willis, I would agree, it is odd =\
<soundray> rickympl: yes
<hossasaur> well, i haven't ran linux in 10 years, so i guess that's my problem
<Dr_willis> rickympl,  yes.. why would you swap when you got ram free. :)
<secureboot> rickympl: yes - that is normal and good
<IdleOne> Ubuntu does not claim to Hate Microsoft on any of theyre official sites
<tkamppeter> I have bought a 22" widescreen monitor and I am connecting it to a laptop. Now I want to configure X to use the monitor's 1600x1050 resolution. How do I do this in Ubuntu?
<FireHazard17> buuut no on is talking in offtopic
<HymnToLife> rickympl, yes, in Linux, unused RAM is wasted RAM
<secureboot> rickympl: swap is really, really slow, so it shouldn't be used unless absolutely necessary
<hossasaur> if i go to system=>admin tools=>network settings, it sees a wireless connection
<Pici> !fixres | tkamppeter
<ubotu> tkamppeter: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IdleOne> FireHazard17, talkl and they will respond
<pukeko> i need to mount a LVM disk on a non LVM system .. how do i do it /
<soundray> rickympl: Linux is very good at making the best use of your hardware. It uses RAM for buffer space.
<pukeko> *?
<FireHazard17> ok fine
<Peacer> soundray sudo ntfsfix /dev/hda2 fails to mount it :S
<HymnToLife> the amout of RAM your programs don't use is udes for caching
<Dr_willis> of course go ask Microsoft why they do it the other way...
<royel_> FireHazard17: you could be the first then
<hossasaur> but when i type in my ssid/key, it doesn't connect
<ntbnnt> secureboot: some of the links may also point you in the right direction, you may have to be invenful
<soundray> Peacer: I don't know much about ntfsfix -- I would read the manpage at this point
<FireHazard17> no ubuntu doesn't hate ms there has to be a reason to use linux
<rickympl> ok, thank you all for your answers
<hossasaur> HymnToLife: if i go to system=>admin tools=>network settings, it sees a wireless connection
<Peacer> ok ^^
<hossasaur> HymnToLife: but when i type in my ssid/key, it doesn't connect
<Peacer> afk
<Bill_Gates> I love Linux!
<FireHazard17> well it is a better OS
<ntbnnt> omg
<hossasaur> ha
<gnopper> can somebody link me the deb of gaim 2beta6???
<wheels3572> Maybe this can help. Failed to execute child process "/home/wheels/index" (No such file or directory)
<Firebird8> gnopper, compile it
<HymnToLife> hossasaur, try to configure it from command-line and see if it works f rom there
<tkamppeter> Thanks, ubotu, I searched the Ubuntu forums before and there was no help.
<gnopper> it is difficoult.... i'm busy ;)
<FireHazard17> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<petepete> how can i extract from command line,  a specific folder in a bz2 archive ?
<hossasaur> HymnToLife: how do you do connect from the terminal?
<tanascar> Reinstalling now.. setting up a separate partition for root and home, what is a good size to make the root partition? I assume I should leave most the space for my home..  I have a 250gb drive.
<HymnToLife> hossasaur, sudo iwconfig YOUR_IF essid YOUR_ESSID key YOUR_WEP_KEY
<HymnToLife> hossasaur, and then sudo dhclient YOUR_IF if you want to use dhcp
<unop> petepete,  man tar (the flag you want is --include i think)
<Vilhelms> I just installed xubuntu-desktop and have ran it successfully, but whenever I try to click on an icon on my desktop my whole desktop moves (including the background) each click it toggles from moving up and down, and I can't click on anything because of it. Why would this be? Does anyone have any idea on how I could fix it? Thanks :)
<dooglus> novacaine: did you try ! caca-utils ?
<Firebird8> gnopper, download the rpm and use alien to convert it to a deb
<dooglus> ! caca-utils
<ubotu> caca-utils: text mode graphics utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-6 (edgy), package size 126 kB, installed size 324 kB
<hossasaur> HymnToLife: thanks, but what's IF?
<gnopper> great!!!
<gnopper> i try
<unop> hossasaur,  interface
<HymnToLife> hossasaur, InterFace, the identifier of your interface, eth1, wlan0, whatever
<HymnToLife> you can find it by typing iwconfig alone
<phatrabbit> lol!
<phatrabbit> "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "humanity to others". Ubuntu also means "I am what I am because of who we all are". The Ubuntu Linux distribution brings the spirit of Ubuntu to the software world.
<hossasaur> thanks
<hossasaur> HymnToLife: there's no wireless extensions
<HymnToLife> oh
<HymnToLife> on all of them ?
<hossasaur> yes
<soundray> tanascar: I use 2 GB for root on specialized installations (office machine) and 10 GB for experimental machines where I will try loads of different packages
<HymnToLife> your wireless isn't detected then
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<tanascar> soundray: thanks
<HymnToLife> hossasaur, try        sudo modprobe ipw3945
* mode/#ubuntu [+b str8dsp!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<hossasaur> wait, nevermind
<hossasaur> there is
<hossasaur> i mistook it for nic
<hossasaur> do i have to put the essid into quotes?
<r00tintheb0x> Hey, when i connect 2 unix machines together... with a crossover cable and each machine has 1 NIC. What should the eth configuration be?
<HymnToLife> if it is more than one word (e.g My Network), yes
<HymnToLife> if not (MyNetwork), you can omit them
<HymnToLife> but putting them won't hurt
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<hossasaur> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8b2a)
<ntbnnt> is there a clean way to uninstall firefox from ubuntu
<HymnToLife> ntbnnt, you don't want to
<dooglus> novacaine: did you try installing and running 'bb'?  It just broke my brain
<dooglus> ! bb
<ubotu> bb: ASCII-art demo based on AAlib. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3rc1-7 (edgy), package size 1166 kB, installed size 1832 kB
<ntbnnt> i want to replace it fully with opera
<hossasaur> HymnToLife: got this: Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8b2a)
<HymnToLife> ntbnnt, use Opera then, but don't remove Firefox
<hossasaur> thanks for the help, btw
<HymnToLife> that's asking for trouble
<HymnToLife> hossasaur, what is the command you typed ?
<Enselic`> I have my wireless setup for WPA now, how hard is WPA nets to crack?
<hossasaur> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "XXXXXX" key "XXXXXX"
<HymnToLife> hossasaur, don't put the key between quotes
<Vilhelms> I just installed xubuntu-desktop and have ran it successfully, but whenever I try to click on an icon on my desktop my whole desktop moves (including the background) each click it toggles from moving up and down, and I can't click on anything because of it. Why would this be? Does anyone have any idea on how I could fix it? Thanks :)
<ntbnnt> no, i want to
<rickympl> anyone here know how to create an fserv using xchat? i tried osbidian2, but i keep getting a connection refused when trying to connect, is there any special port that has to be opened?
<hossasaur> HymnToLife: i didn't the first time
<HymnToLife> ntbnnt, I repeat, you don't want to, that's asking for trouble
<ntbnnt> hymntolife: i didn't think it was clean... :p
<goundy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5934/
<goundy> wtf?
<HymnToLife> goundy, do you have correct drivers installed for your card ?
<ntbnnt> hymntolife: yea, the wrapper that opera uses in linux is almost dependant anyway and yea, i was just wondering if it could be done clean...
<meisam> hi, does anybody know how i can install tomcat apache and configure it, i need it very urgently guys
<goundy> correct drivers? what does this mean?
<meisam> )
<meisam> :)
<sdac221x_> hi do you guys recommend i use ATI open-source driver or fglrx for my ATI X1300 ?
<HymnToLife> ntbnnt, it can't, in Ubuntu at least
<goundy> so i've installed the ATI propri DRIVERS
<soundray> meisam: sudo apt-get install tomcat5
<[nvc] lexx> hi all
<HymnToLife> lots of things in Ubuntu depend on FF
<hexidigital> meisam:  not sure about tomcat, but apache help can be found in #apache
<hossasaur> HymnToLife: any ideas?
<goundy> HymnToLife, ?
<dooglus> sdac221x_: I have to use fglrx for my X1600 mobility, if that helps...
<HymnToLife> that's the reason FF 2.0 didn't get backported for Dapper <=
<ntbnnt> hymntolife: yea
<meisam> soundray  i need 5.5 can i write  sudo apt-get install tomcat5.5 ?
<soundray> meisam: yes
<ntbnnt> sdac221x__: yea, use fglrx
<Vilhelms> I just installed xubuntu-desktop and have ran it successfully, but whenever I try to click on an icon on my desktop my whole desktop moves (including the background) each click it toggles from moving up and down, and I can't click on anything because of it. Why would this be? Does anyone have any idea on how I could fix it? Thanks :)
<soundray> meisam: if you're on edgy, that is
<HymnToLife> hossasaur, no, can't help you further, sorry
<sdac221x_> dooglus:  i used fglrx but never was able to get beryl working
<stuntgp2000> hi everybody :)
<goundy> HymnToLife, do you know what I can do to repar this shit ?
<hossasaur> HymnToLife: thanks for the previous help
<soundray> meisam: consider also the tomcat5.5-admin and tomcat5.5-webapps packages
<sdac221x_> beryl would simple change back to normal theme, when i try to apply the beryl theme. so i thought it may be related to graphic drivers
<HymnToLife> goundy, what card do you have and what driver are you using for it ?
<meisam> soundray it said : 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dooglus> sdac221x_: I had beryl working with it, but it's not worth the effort really.  it's not very stable yet.
<wojtek> www
<goundy> HymnToLife, ati radeon X86
<goundy> drivers: ati proprio. (most recent one)
<xstasi> hi
<goundy> oups
<HymnToLife> don't know much abour Ati cr... stuff (^____^), sorry
<goundy> ATI Radeon X700
<xstasi> # cryptsetup -v create home /dev/hda3
<xstasi> Command failed: Incompatible libdevmapper 1.02.07 (2006-05-11)(compat) and kernel driver
<sdac221x_> dooglus: is it not stable because of beryl itself or fglrx
<xstasi> is this normal?
<soundray> meisam: did it say anything about the package not being available?
<xstasi> what does it want?
<meisam> soundray on port 8080 it does not show up
<ntbnnt> sdac221x__: don't think so...
<dooglus> sdac221x_: I don't know.  I've only ever tried it on this one machine.
<meisam> no no
<goundy> ok HymnToLife thanks
<stuntgp2000> does anyone know how can I call RSSOwl from Firefox ?
<sdac221x_> oh ok.  alright then thanks
<goundy> Anyone know about ATI stuf? >>> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5934/
<meisam> soundray the problem is that it does not show up on 8080 port
<ntbnnt> did someone say ati>
<soundray> meisam: slowly
<tdbrown2> how do I do the alien?
<ntbnnt> goundy: i'll see what i can do
<soundray> meisam: we have to make sure it's installed first. Can you do a 'cd /usr/share/doc/tomcat5.5/'?
<goundy> ntbnnt, thank you very much dude
<Spokodzieciak> Witam Wszystkich jestem nwy, potrzebuje mp3 karaoke lub cos w tym stylu z piosenkami miosnymi na walentynki ... prosze od odp. bede z 5 min
<Spokodzieciak> Dziki ;-)
<soundray> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<applenux> hello
<ntbnnt> goundy: what kind of laptop u got...
<soundray> meisam: is it installed?
<xstasi> ok, found
<xstasi> modprobe dm-crypt
<xstasi> bye
<goundy> ntbnnt, an ACER Aspire 5020
<ntbnnt> knew it :)
<goundy> ntbnnt, cpu: AMD Turion 64 (but i'm under a 32bit system)
<ntbnnt> yea
<goundy> ^^
<royel_> Vilhelms: has it worked properly in the past, or has it been this way since installing Xubuntu initially?
<Solarion> when will the updates to fix module loading be uploaded (feisty)?
<Vilhelms> royel_, I just installed xubuntu and its doing this. Gnome worked fine, and it only does it if i run in the xubuntu session
<Solarion> it'd be nice to have sound and pcmcia again.
<ntbnnt> goundy: dapper or edgy
<Vilhelms> royel_, also I'm running in Xgl, I'm not sure if that could be causing the issue but I'm running beryl along with xfce
<goundy> ntbnnt, dapper :-] 
<tjtansey> can anyone help me with how to install applications from source?
<ntbnnt> sweet
<meisam> soundray i can do that
<mackinac> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<meisam> it is full installed
<applenux> hello i need help for my ppc
<meisam> soundray it is installed
<dooglus> rickympl: you'll probably find that you RAM is only full due to the file cache.
<dooglus> rickympl: there's no point using swap for the filecache.
<applenux> what is url for flash plugin for Mozilla Browser on Ubuntu PPC ?
<dooglus> rickympl: run 'free' in a terminal to see how much memory is really used, and how much is just buffers and cache
<soundray> meisam: okay, in that directory, you'll find some docs. Check out README.Debian first.
<royel_> Vilhelms: I have no experience with xfce, I thought maybe you had some key stuck on your keyboard, but if it works fine in gnome then that can't be the problem
<soundray> meisam: consider also the tomcat5.5-admin and tomcat5.5-webapps packages (sry repeat, not sure if you saw it)
<ntbnnt> goundy: im thinking that this should work
<ReKlipz> yo, in beryl / compiz, how do i make the windows fold so i can see whuts behind it?
<goundy> :/
<goundy> ntbnnt, but i don't yet :/
<ardchoille> !tomcat
<ntbnnt> goundy: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) | sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx | sudo aticonfig --initial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daveyates> maximize the window first ReKlipz
<hossasaur> i'm having trouble
<ardchoille> What is tomcat?
<tjtansey> thanks I'll see if that gets me anywhere
<hossasaur> connecting to my wireless network
<dooglus> ! tomcat
<soundray> !tomcat5.5 | ardchoille
<ReKlipz> daveyates, dig it, thx
<ubotu> ardchoille: tomcat5.5: Java Servlet 2.4 engine with JSP 2.0 support. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.17-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 340 kB
<hossasaur> in gnome, i type in my essid, key, and it keeps saying "disconnected"
<ardchoille> soundray: Ah, thanks
<ntbnnt> goundy: thats configuration errors for sure, acceleration isn't being happy with your system
<goundy> ntbnnt, no :/
<daveyates> np ReKlipz
<ReKlipz> how to get compiz to autostart?
<goundy> ntbnnt, all this is already done :/
<ntbnnt> just do the aticonfig --initial command
<Pici> !effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !compiz | ReKlipz
<ubotu> ReKlipz: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ReKlipz> thx
<Lunar_Lamp> <daveyates> maximize the window first ReKlipz <== then what?
<goundy> ntbnnt, goundy@GLaptop:~$ sudo aticonfig --initial
<goundy> Found fglrx primary device section
<goundy> Nothing to do, terminating.
<ntbnnt> goundy: eya
<goundy> lol
<ReKlipz> Lunar_Lamp, then just resize a corner
<ntbnnt> goundy: okay
<ntbnnt> goundy: bear with me
<royel_> Vilhelms: are you able to use the "right-click" menu?
<goundy> ntbnnt, to bear = ??
<Lunar_Lamp> ReKlipz, huh? How do you resize a window when it's maximized?
<Lunar_Lamp> ReKlipz, ah, ok, I get you, sorry.
<sdac221x_> hi when i open some settings screens for some extensions in firefox... i get the setting screen window frame but nothing inside it except white.   any ideas ?
<ykrana> nothing comes from the word jolt in white capitals with me n spaz?
<ntbnnt> goundy: okay, try forcing it
<ykrana> mark try :d
<Lunar_Lamp> ReKlipz, it doesn't need to be a corner though - will work on any of the straight edges - I was misinterpreting what you were talking about.
<ykrana> reklipz, ah, ok, i think he's swedish chick
<ntbnnt> goundy: sudo aticonfig -f --initial
<ykrana> goundy: okay, try forcing it clean?
<armadill0> Hi guys.  Sound isn't recording in Edgy for me.  I can hear my voice in the speakers, I've checked in alsamixer that I'm not muted, but KRec (and other programs) can't "hear" the sound from the mic.  I'm using onboard sound on a VIA 8237.  Does anyone have any idea what to do?
<ykrana> eat voice anarky!!!
<goundy> ntbnnt, hum I think that acceleration worked with the generic drivers include in the dapper cd installation. How to restaure them?
<ykrana> dont ban him stuff hes supposed to include an option to +v
<Vilhelms> royel_, I can right-click, and I can use the menu. Right clicking also makes the desktop move
<ykrana> so did that with the rest of the recycle bin across the 3d desktop
<applenux> what is url for flash plugin for Mozilla Browser on Ubuntu PPC ?
<ykrana> like ubuntu computer, can anyone willing to help?
<goundy> i'll try the forcing, minute
<ntbnnt> goundy: that command i gave you
<ykrana> but i'll tell a database server is unfortunately, the similarly named database server and powerful
<goundy> goundy@GLaptop:~$ sudo aticonfig -f --initial
<goundy> Uninitialised file found, configuring.
<goundy> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<goundy> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-1
<ykrana> goundy: sudo aticonfig -f --initial
<ykrana> goundy: sudo aticonfig -f --initial
<soundray> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<ykrana> its only flat file
<mackinac> looks like a bot got in
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<goundy> ykrana, Done
<ykrana> novoca1n is relegated to let/    windows linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<goundy> but it still won't work
<DBO> soundray?
<ntbnnt> goundy: okay, now you can maybe reboot after that force and go
<ykrana> mez, ljl, elkbuntu, imbrandon, dbo, gnomefreak, hobbsee, rob, ompaul, madpilot, burgundavia, seveas, carlk, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or unix
<apokryphos> ykrana: what are you doing?
<meisam> soundray how can i check if it is configured and set up compeletely?
<ykrana> we should port it looks easily portable
<goundy> ntbnnt, just reboot X right?
<LjL> what is going on here
<ntbnnt> yea
<goundy> ok brb
<ykrana> ykrana, i had this relevant?
* DBO is confused too
<royel_> Vilhelms: are you using a virtual desktop, IE: desktop is 1024x768, but virtual makes it 1280x1024, trying to understand how your desktop could move
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@123-3-28-228.static.dsl.dodo.com.au]  by Seveas
<riotkittie> good question
<DBO> soundray?  did you need something?
<soundray> meisam: dpkg -l tomcat5.5 should show the package with 'ii' at the beginning of the line
<Seveas> soundray, do NOT abuse !ops
<soundray> DBO, Seveas: ykrana was spamming
<Math^> anyone know how to check your hardware, so you can check wich videocart you have etc?
<Seveas> soundray, ah ok, sorry
<Vilhelms> royel_, no, all I'm using is beryl... i am on a widescree though so my resolution is 1280x800 I think...
<DBO> soundray, ok seems seveas destroyed him
<riotkittie> superspamming.
<apokryphos> Math^: lspci
<goundy> :/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<goundy> ntbnnt, none :(
<Seveas> soundray, hint !ops | Help ops ykrana is spamming
<soundray> Thanks Seveas, DBO
<ntbnnt> errr....
<Seveas> :)
<gili> hello
<gili> i need help with media file tagging!!
<Math^> thats what I was searching for apokryphos thnx :)
<Vilhelms> royel_, I don't remember exactly and if I check desktop preferences it just says "Default" for my resolution, but there is no widescreen resolutions available in the list
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<goundy> ntbnnt, when I launch tremulous it say: Can't load openGL subsystem
<soundray> Seveas: hint taken, thx
<meisam> soundray yes it is shown here, it is installed i guess
<ntbnnt> goundy: you might just contact ati... report a bug, but i don't know - try a full system reboot first...
<goundy> ntbnnt, hey i've an idea
<royel_> Vilhelms: I'm sorry, I'm grasping at straws here.. I really don't think I fully understand the problem. :(
<goundy> ntbnnt, i think that drivers include into dapper live CD works
<soundray> meisam: README.Debian should tell you if you need to do anything in particular to start the service. Also, make sure that apache is configured properly.
<goundy> ntbnnt, can I restaure them without reinstalling the system ?
<gili> I got a ton of media  (audio files) ogg and mp3 that are not taggesd...what is a good media/jukebox program that i can use to tag files from cddb databases
<gili> ?
<meisam> soundray apprecitae it dude
<soundray> meisam: yw
<ntbnnt> goundy: word, you can 'slipstream' them - but you may have to force an install from your cd via apt
<LjL> gili, you could tag from the MusicBrainz database as well, or at least consider that possibility. Amarok can use it (though it was broken last time i tried), or... well, let me search
<ntbnnt> goundy: if you can do it through, apt, that's ideal
<goundy> ntbnnt, it's a bit complicated, i've not understood what u said ^^
<Vilhelms> royel_, alright thanks for trying :)
<zOap> does anyone know of a batch(or single) wma to mp3 converter?
<LjL> gili, QuodLibet can tag based on all of MusicBrainz, CDDB and FreeDB
<LjL> gili: you need the quodlibet-plugins package
<ntbnnt> goundy: errr... yea, it is - ummm, mount your live cd
<gili> LjL quodlibet plugins
<gili> ok
<gili> what else
<gili> and amarok?
<goundy> ntbnnt, forget I'll dug out i'm sure there's another solution
<goundy> thanks
<varkatope> LjL: ffmpeg -i xyz.wma -vn -ab 128 -ar 44100 -acodec mp3 xyz.mp3
<goundy> cya ++
<LjL> gili: for amarok you just need amarok, but that's a KDE apps, so it'll install a lot of libraries if you have just GNOME
<ntbnnt> goundy: yea, that could get nasty...
<LjL> varkatope: ?
<royel_> Vilhelms: keep asking your original question, maybe someone else will come by an know what to do
<ntbnnt> goundy: good luck, but it sounds like you should hit the forums...
<varkatope> zOap: ffmpeg -i xyz.wma -vn -ab 128 -ar 44100 -acodec mp3 xyz.mp3
<gili> ok so if i dont want amarok installed what program should use?
<varkatope> LjL: sry
<eXistenZ> LjL, Have you got root enabled?
<goundy> ntbnnt, yea ;) thanks dude
<LjL> eXistenZ, definitely not
<zOap> varkatope, thanks alot:)
<ntbnnt> goundy: yea, np :)
<Vilhelms> I just installed xubuntu-desktop and have ran it successfully, but whenever I try to click on an icon on my desktop my whole desktop moves (including the background) each click it toggles from moving up and down, and I can't click on anything because of it. Why would this be? Does anyone have any idea on how I could fix this?
<holycow> Vilhelms, #xubuntu
<LjL> gili: quodlibet is a possibility, as i said. that's a GNOME program. i see that also easytag (CLI program) has CDDB support
<soundray> Vilhelms: are you using the standard xorg X server?
<Vilhelms> holycow, I'm asking there but no answer
<olsen> what package do you usually install for run 32 bit apps on 64 bit ubuntu?
<holycow> Vilhelms, cool
<Vilhelms> soundray, I'm running in Xgl and using beryl
<LjL> gili: also libtunepimp-bin for scripting mass-taggins using musicbrainz
<jussi01> Vilhelms: you could try reinstalling it with: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<linux_kid> I recently Installed Firestarter, and nothing will connect to the internet.  now that its gone, same problem.  Windows works fine, sadly.
<soundray> Vilhelms: try #ubuntu-effects then
<Vilhelms> jussi01, I will try that
<olsen> ehm anyone?
<soundray> olsen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290785
<ElementC> Working on encouraging my local school board to convert to ubuntu. We need to quickly and easily customize the artwork (GDM login screen, background, window borders, controls) any advice?
<Trypsin> hi all
<soundray> !edubuntu | ElementC
<ubotu> ElementC: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<gili> LjL, thanks
<ElementC> HTanks.
<sdac221x_> i am trying to install some thinkpad software throught synaptic...and it wants to remove "xubuntu-desktop" package in order to install this... is this right ?? should i allow it to go ahead ?
<soundray> ElementC: is artwork really the primary consideration?
<ElementC> Yep.
<ElementC> They're hooked otherwise.
<royel_> ElementC: have you looked at gnome-look.org
<linux_kid> ElementC, thats great!
<ElementC> I have the artwork itself.
<ElementC> I just need to package it.
<varkatope> anyone here with ubuntu on via cx700 chipset family?
<soundray> sdac221x_: xubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, containing no program files of its own, so it's okay to remove
<jussi01> !anyone | varkatope
<ubotu> varkatope: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<innu> hey, what modules needs to be loaded to use SB live 5.1 soundcard
<olsen> soundray: linux32 is a wrapper, there was a library that you could install and run 32 bit apps without a wrapper
<soundray> innu: emu10k1 is my guess
<innu> FATAL: Module emu10k1 not found.
<olsen> the library sits on /lib32 it hink
<olsen> i think*
<soundray> innu: snd-emu10k1
<varkatope> how to install ubuntu on via cx700 chipset family?
<varkatope> better? ;P
<Frogzoo> innu: should be a whole bunch of stuff in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<dabaR> How do I make an add with tear-off phone numbers on the bottom?
<rojo^> debaR: tried scribus?
<soundray> olsen: you can install the 32bit compatibility libraries. There is no single package for them that I'm aware of.
<soundray> olsen: the cleaner choice is to setup a 32bit chroot environment
<rojo^> err, dabaR: tried scribus?
<soundray> !chroot | olsen
<dabaR> I will
<ubotu> olsen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<soundray> varkatope: it's compatible with i386, so the procedure is the same as for those chips.
<Frogzoo> dabaR: gimp
<rojo^> I dunno whether you can rotate text with it or not.  You might just have to use gimp
<dabaR> Frogzoo: yes, that is a cool name, what about it?
<dabaR> Frogzoo: in other words, how?
<varkatope> soundray: it should have been more precise, as im interested in the special features of that chipset like mpeg 2/4 and wma acceleration
<goundy> ntbnnt,
<goundy> ntbnnt, ntbnnt
<goundy> all work now
<ntbnnt> yea
<ntbnnt> what did it?
<goundy> i've reinstalled drivers with apt-get :/
<soundray> varkatope: you asked about the installation procedure. It is the same as for i386 chips
<innu> Frogzoo, hmm.. there is emu10k1 modules. If i use lspci, it shows card even if its not loaded?
<cout> is there a frontend for the network manager that doesn't require gnome or kde?
<ntbnnt> sweet, it was configuration, goundy
<goundy> yea
<goundy> big thanks guys
<armadill0> Here's a more general question:  My sound recording doesn't work.  I've posted on the ubuntu forums and asked here and have basically been ignored.  I know other people can't record audio and it is reaching the point where I have to start looking at other distros or going back to windows.  What more should I do to help resolve this issue?  Thanks.
<soundray> varkatope: as for the special features, check http://www.via.com.tw for drivers first.
<Chadarius> armadill0: can you send me your forum post link? I'd like to take a look and see if I can help you
<ntbnnt> :)
<varkatope> soundray: there is a very short howto at via but it is for fedore core 5
<armadill0> Chadarius:  Thanks :)  its :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331629
<soundray> varkatope: also look at this page http://lwn.net/Articles/99464/ ; especially the comments at the bottom
<innu> Are cards shown in lspci even if theryre modules are not loaded?
<winston> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<soundray> varkatope: VIA can't be said to be among the few manufacturers who have "got" open source yet.
<varkatope> <- reading
<kditty> i can not edit the file /home/kditty/hellanzb-0.9/etc/hellanzb.conf, everytime i try sudo gedit /home/kditty/hellanzb-0.9/etc/hellanzb.conf nothing happens but a blinking cursor. can someone tell me why its doing this?
<soundray> kditty: try gksudo instead
<kditty> ok, soundray, that gave me a screebn but its locked up
<kditty> (gedit:5360): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<kditty> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<kditty> thats what it printed soundray
<[OG] 6ton> does ubunto support wireless net?
<[OG] 6ton> have a asus wlan netcard
<kditty> is there a way i could just edit the file in root, through nautilus?
<ardchoille> !gksudo | kditty
<ubotu> kditty: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<Frogzoo> innu: try 'sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1 ; alsamixer'
<ardchoille> kditty: You can run nautilus as root with: gksudo nautilus
<kditty> ardchoille, i tried gksudo nautilus and it says this "(nautilus:5540): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<kditty> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<kditty> "
<mike_> does anyone know why the links at the ubuntu website are soooo slow to download ubuntu??
<ardchoille> kditty: I get that all the time and I was told to ignore it.
<kditty> i would, except nothing came up
<erUSUL> mike_: use bittorrent it is faster
<mike_> ive tried bittorrent and seem to get at best about 200kbps is that normal ??
<babo> guys, I want to dual-boot with windows. So should I just choose 'install on the largest continuous free space area' ? .. or should  I edit the partition manually ?
<mike_> edit partition manually
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<HymnToLife> babo, it depends on how your partitions are set up currently
<tjtansey> ubotu: thanks it worked, and on top of it I found pages for other stuff I couldn't figure out either
<babo> mike_: right, what specifically should I do then ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 2,4]  by apokryphos
<royel_> babo: if your not familiar with partition tables, you might want to try the first option if you have free space available.
<HymnToLife> if you have some _free_ space, you can go witgh "use the larges continuous free space"
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 3,4]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<babo> roye1_: the first option is to erase the disk entirely ...
<HymnToLife> apokryphos, what's that for ?
<royel_> babo: the first option you mentioned, which is use largest free space
<Pici> !modes
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on Freenode (see !freenode). Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<HymnToLife> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Frogzoo> babo: you want to have partitions for - doze gigs| / 10gig|swap 1g|/home gigs   - & /var also if you plan a web/sql server
* apokryphos nods
<babo> roye1_: ahh ... OK. What would be the advantages of partitioning myself ?
<royel_> babo: normally theres not much difference, but manually gives you the ability to setup the partitions specifically the way you want.
<patrick__> hey i can't log in, i restarted my comouter, and when i put in my credentials it logs in and then comes back to the log in screen...ive tried all the options to login and none will work, any ideas?
<babo> Frogzoo: /var, /home/, /swap are the essential ones ... what else do I need ?
<[OG] 6ton> does ubunto support wireless net?
<kditty> ardchoille, thanks, it opened nautilus root but a little while later ;x
<[OG] 6ton> have a asus wlan netcard
<RememberPOL> Is there a way to specify which version of glibc to use when compiling? (say, using the `make` command?)
<sdac221x_> hi im trying to install "configure-thinkpad" but its not in repos.   Is it safe to download and install a Red Hat/Fedora RPM or Mandrake RPM since i couldnt get the source to install.
<RememberPOL> Like say I have 2.4 and 2.3.2 installed... how can I specify which is used?
<Drel3> how can i set in midnight commander to open my mp3 files in xmms not in rhythmbox, beacuse he always open in rhythmbox!!Nautilus is just fine he open mp3 in xmms
<patrick__> i used sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(usname -r)
<babo> will grub find the windows install and offer me a boot choice ? ... it says that grub will put ubuntu at hd0
<royel_> babo: /swap / are the only essential ones.. it's common to use /boot / an swap though
<HymnToLife> royel, /swap is incorrect
<HymnToLife> the swap space is not mounted
<bauer78> i am having problems installing java in mozilla, i think its creating the sym link to it can anyone assist me
<bauer78> in installed in /usr/java
<erUSUL> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Frogzoo> babo: / for root (10-15gig)+ swap (1g) + /var (2+gigs) + /home (gigs) + windows (gigs)
<HymnToLife> 2 gigs for /var .
<HymnToLife> ?
<incorrect> swap is not me!!!
<royel_> HymnToLife: simply mocking what they typed so he would understand the reference easier
<Frogzoo> HymnToLife: apt cache + apache/sql db
<RememberPOL> ./tremded.svn: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by ./tremded.svn)
<HymnToLife> oh yeah, forgot about the apt cache
<erUSUL> bauer78: 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin'
<babo> right, I'll just let the default install handle the partition, it's only a desktop and really I'm not fussy. Just as long as grub will respect the windows partition and automatically offer me a choice on boot up ...
<Frogzoo> HymnToLife: you only do it once
<patrick__> any ideas?
<sdac221x_> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<guillem101> HymnToLife, var is the variable space... the used  space depends on if he is runing services, spools printers, ... and remember packages downloaded by synaptic go there as well... so if you don't clean them with certain periodicity you'll need some space...
<minimec> Hi. I have a strange problem. I installed ubuntu edgy on a PIII 400/100 with 383MB RAM. Then I found a PIII 500/100 for about 5 EURO and replaced it (also changed the DIP Settings on th mainboard). Now I cannot load ubuntu, I can't even start the live Disk.... But, and this dirves me crazy, I can start win98 on that same machine with this 500/100 CPU. I am a little bit lost here...
<bauer78> erUSUL: thanks I will try that
<dabaR> What I did to make that ad, was make a image file of the text, then pasted in many times into my openoffice document.
<administrator> pippo
<dabaR> Frogzoo: and I did it with GIMP!
<Frogzoo> dabaR: oh very good
<dabaR> :)
<guillem101> <minimec> I cannot even imagine a possible reason for that :((
<royel_> minimec: put the 400/100 cpu back in, the lil bit of gain with the 500 probably isn't worth the trouble now is it :)
<minimec> guillem101: Man ;) Neither can I. It is not the first time I change some CPU. This never happened to me ;)
<administrator> Hi all, I have a problem with a raid1 created with mdadm. I can't assign permission 777 to raid mounted.
<guillem101> minimec, but you could start the liveCD with the 400MHz CPU?
<Juhaz> sure
<catlix> Hello
<minimec> royel_: This is, what I will do probably, but it would be interesting to know, why the live disk is not starting with a working CPU. It blocks...
<royel_> minimec: what does it do exactly with the 500 when you try an load/start ubuntu?
<minimec> guillem101: Yeah. I installed edgy with the live disk ;)
<Hoosteen> hiya peeps
<Frogzoo> minimec: tried acpi=off ?
<catlix> jest ktos z Polski??
<minimec> royel_: It hangs after a while.
<Hoosteen> ok...i want to listen to some streaming audio..i'm running dapper and i assume i need mplayer...is it better to install via compile or to download a package..when i search in synaptics, i don't see anything....
<minimec> Frogzoo: You mean in the BIOS or as grub boot option?
<Frogzoo> minimec: grub option to kernel
<noodles12> in gedit, is there a way to allow ctrl+tab to cycle through the different tabs in gedit?
<catlix> How install drivers for ATI??
<royel_> Hoosteen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Frogzoo> !ati | catlix
<ubotu> catlix: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<minimec> Frogzoo: Never had to do that. What would be the command for that?
<catlix> thanks
<guillem101> minimec, and what happens now? kernel panic or what??
<Drel3> how can i set in midnight commander to open my mp3 files in xmms not in rhythmbox, beacuse he always open in rhythmbox!!Nautilus is just fine he open mp3 in xmms
<catlix> jest jakis Polak??
<Frogzoo> minimec: f6 to open grub prompt - find the root = line; hit 'e' to edit & append 'acpi=off' - hit return to exit editor & 'b' to boot
<minimec> guillem101: It get a complete freeze.
<Pici> !pl | catlix
<ubotu> catlix: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<minimec> Frogzoo: THX. I will try that... Stay tuned for feedback ;)
<royel_> minimec: gl
<Hoosteen> meant to say i was running edgy..but don't think it matters..hehe...thanks for the link royel_
<guillem101> minimec, perhaps you could start without the quiet and without the splash options, so you at least see where it freezes
<royel_> Hoosteen: yw
<guillem101> minimec, you can edit the options at the grub menu
<patrick__> how do you edit files when you log in just from terminal
<patrick__> not gedit but what?
<royel_> patrick__: nano
<Frogzoo> patrick__: vi, or install emacs
<royel_> patrick__: or those
<patrick__> 0okay thanks
<webby> Hello
<RememberPOL> hi
<patrick__> how do you delete files in terminal?
<royel_> patrick__: rm
<bauer78> rm and filename
<Dave> hey, does anyone know a irc for computer support (not related to ubuntu but general computing, especially hardware)?
<patrick__> yeah thanks
<webby> Hi all. I have a problem with RAID1 created by MDADM. I ceate the array, mounted in /mnt/RAID...all ok. When I try to write in the /mnt/RAID as a normal user appear a message permission denied. I already set chmod 777 in /mnt and /mnt/RAID. HELP PLEASE!
<patrick__> my disk says its full but it wasnt when i logged off last time, and now i cant log in
<patrick__> so im trying to delte stuff and see if i can log in and then fix the graphics card
<minimec> Frogzoo: It's a pain because 'grub' uses the us key settings on my swiss keyboard ...
<Frogzoo> patrick__: rm ~/.thumbnails/large/* ; sudo apt-get clean
<Frogzoo> minimec: urgl
<patrick__> whats that do Frogzoo?
<Frogzoo> patrick__: should clean out some space to get you going - removes gnome thumbnails & the apt cache
<patrick__> ah cool
<minimec> what do I have to add exaclty on the command line? append "acpi=off"?
<minimec> Frogzoo: what do I have to add exaclty on the command line? append "acpi=off"?
<adrian_h> Help! My keyboard stopped working. I'm running Kubuntu 6.06. All of a sudden my keyboard is no longer responsive, although my mouse still works.
<Frogzoo> minimec: without the quotes
<Frogzoo> adrian_h: check cable
<royel> adrian_h: is it plugged in ?
<Hoosteen> thanks royel_, worked like a champ
<minimec> Frogzoo: so append acpi=off or just acpi=off
<royel> Hoosteen: great, yw :)
<adrian_h> It's a laptop keyboard. It works during the boot menu and when I log into KDE, but after that it doesn't work.
<Frogzoo> minimec: acpi=off
<patrick__> how do i firgure out how much space is on the disc, via terminal
<Frogzoo> no append
<Frogzoo> patrick__: df -k .
<adrian_h> patrick__: df -h
<patrick__> i just did the apt-get clean, and it says i still have 100% full disck
<patrick__> and i know i didnt before
<Dave> can anyone help me with a trying to fit a second hard drive, i am having some problems with my pc picking  it up?
<cbx33> ok i have network-manager but it's just lost all my network interfaces
<royel> adrian_h: hit it with a hammer?
<cbx33> what's happened?
<ardchoille> royel: hahaha
<lordkeiden> how do i hide a partition at boot time?
<minimec> Frogzoo: doesn't seem to work, but I am not sure if I typed it right. I gonna boot with the 400 CPU and add acpi of to the grub.conf. THX for your help anyway.
<royel> adrian_h: sorry, but honestly no clue here :(
<lordkeiden> i have done it with sbm in the past. any problems with using it with ubuntu?
<mettao87> hi
<lordkeiden> hid a partition that is.
<mettao87> i'm trying to setup my wifi msi pc54g3card.
<mettao87> how can i install ralink t61 driver=
<mettao87> ?
<mettao87> i'm using a wiki
<Norf-ubu> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mettao87> but i don't know what i've to do at (d) Edit the /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat as a binary file. The recommended way of doing this is:
<adrian_h> Hmm, on further investigation, the keyboard works, but only if I hold a key down for about two seconds. Any ideas?
<oscuro> hey guys, I can't play emmbeded videos into pages.
<adrian_h> I tried looking at the KDE keyboard settings, but the delay setting is the same as it's always been.
<oscuro> and I already installed a mozzilla plug-in for that.
<oscuro> what can I be doing wrong?
<lightseed> oscuro: not sure..what type of vids? are you 64bit?
<Ducimus> Ok, so i go and set up this computer in my office with Ubuntu and dedicate it as a server. set the group permissions, set all the people up as group members. that all worked fine but, the permissions aren't staing set. people will copy files onto the server and they become read-only for other users, so i have to go and re-apply all the permissions. any clue how to stop this from happening?
<_Ace2016_> oscuro: are you using firefox and the mplayer plugin?
<oscuro> yes sir.
<oscuro> I can play the ones in youtube for example.
<lightseed> i have a problem with the mplayer plugin not working also...using the 32 browser
<oscuro> but I can't watch some others.
<oscuro> I think they're for online channels.
<rojo^> Ducimus: easiest thing might be just to dedicate a fat32 partition for public storage.  fat32 doesn't support permissions anyway.  Just a thought.
<lightseed> ya i have the same prob...flash vids work...mplayer vids dont
<oscuro> same with radion onlin.e
<oscuro> :(
<unop> Ducimus,  when a user creates a file, do the permissions on the file have writability for that user's group?
<Ducimus> no
<Ducimus> all the other machines in the network are windows based and are running through samba
<Jarlaxe> Hi all
<adrian_h> Figured out my keyboard problem -- I had somehow activated "Slow keys," which evidently is an accessibility feature.
<erUSUL> Ducimus: maybe the umask's of the users are not apropiate?
<unop> Ducimus,  well, if the group has no writability, then how do you expect members of the group to be able to write to it? :)
<rojo^> Ducimus: unop has a point.  there's a way to set the permissions mask in smb.conf for that share.  "create mode = 0766" in your [sharename]  declaration section I believe.
<rojo^> Ducimus: then sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart whenever you change smb.conf
* Ducimus goes to terminal to see if'n he can find that
<unop> rojo^,  is "create mode" a mask directive or a permissions directive?? because a mask of that would give the file 011 which is definitely not good?
<Vilhelms> Is Shfit+Backspace bound to anything by default? For some reason every time I prase shift+backspace it shuts down the X server and then I can't do anything but hard restart the computer.
<Pici> Vilhelms: it restarts the x server
<Frogzoo> minimec: acpi=off
<rojo^> unop: wouldn't that give the files a mask of rwxrw-rw- ?
<Vilhelms> Pici, Wouldn't restart imply that it starts up again? Its not starting up again. I know ctrl+alt+backspace does that but shift+backspace just shuts it down
<unop> rojo^, i'm not sure, it depends if that directive is a mask for permissions or not? because setting umask 0766 would get files  created as 011 (------x--x)
<sacater> when i log in a get a warning about not having ownership of .dmrc or something, how do i fix this
<unop> rojo^,  i am not sure what that directive does, which is why i asked you :)
<sacater> when i log in a get a warning about not having ownership of .dmrc or something, how do i fix this, also my fonts and font sizes are weird
<soundray> sudo chown sacater.sacater /home/sacater/.dmrc ; sudo chmod 600 /home/sacater/.dmrc # substitute sacater with your real login name
<daviey> Is there a 'find' that will look in the contents of a plain text file?
<Norf-ubu> hi - wireless problems - lspci shows I have a Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) and iwconfig says thats its "mounted" as eth1 - yet i cannot connect or see any wireless networks out there with "wireless assistant" - any clues or pointers ?
<sacater> k
<soundray> daviey: yes, it's called grep
<Jersey> Hi there
<Ducimus> can i paste multiple lines in here?
<soundray> !cli | daviey
<ubotu> daviey: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<soundray> Ducimus: no
<Pici> daviey: grep
<Ducimus> k
<soundray> !pastebin | Ducimus
<ubotu> Ducimus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rojo^> unop: I could be mistaken.  It could just be create mode = 766.  file masks have always been somewhat hazy to me.
<Jersey> Can anybody help me with my ATI radeon X1300 card configuration?
<daviey> soundray, i know what the console is,  I wasn't aware grep would look in the contents of multiple files.  I always use it to | contents into it
<sacater> soundray: that command you gave me, is it meant to go in the terminal altogether?
<unop> rojo^,  well, let's find out then for sure (samba's always been hazy for me :) )
<rojo^> unop: I'm not sure exactly how that directive works.  I'm sure I just found it on a wiki or discussion board one day and put it into my smb.conf
<twa1296> hi i just installed a radeon x1550 and all is fine other than games not running fullscreen anymore, any ideas?
<soundray> daviey: grep searchpattern /path/to/dir/*.txt
<soundray> sacater: yes
<Chamuco> Jersey:  I have an ati  x300 I know some stuff
<rojo^> then things just started working
<daviey> soundray, thanks
<Chamuco> anyone has a list of sources?
<Jersey> I've tried all tutorials and nothing workd
<Jersey> works
<soundray> !easysource | Chamuco
<ubotu> Chamuco: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<daviey> soundray, thats not working, but i'll have a look in man
<Chamuco> Jersey: whats the problem?
<Ducimus> ok so i pasted itno the pastebin a clipping outta my smb.conf file.
<Ducimus> is that where i'd put that mask?
<sacater> now when i log in it says that .dmrc is being ignored, and that i must have read write permissions to my home folder and not let anyone else have access..... what is going on?
<soundray> Ducimus: you'd have to give us the URL
<nxtun> test
<Norf-ubu> hi - wireless problems - lspci shows I have a Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) and iwconfig says thats its "mounted" as eth1 - yet i cannot connect or see any wireless networks out there with "wireless assistant" - any clues or pointers ?
<Ducimus> Sorry - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5945/
<Chadarius> armadill0: Hey have you tried following this guide? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=Creative+Labs+SB+Live%21+EMU10k1+%28rev+03%29
<Vilhelms> How can I disable the shift+backspace keyword from restarting the X server?
* Ducimus had brain cramp
<unop> rojo^,  Ducimus - http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/AccessControls.html#id346485
<soundray> sacater: you must have made a mistake as you copied my line of commands
<sacater> now when i log in it says that .dmrc is being ignored, and that i must have read write permissions to my home folder and not let anyone else have access..... what is going on?
<rojo^> unop, Ducimus: http://k12linux.org/netadmin/samba.html
<sacater> well what was meant to happen soundray
<royel> Vilhelms: did you resolve your other problem?
<soundray> sacater: it was meant to set the proper permissions on your .dmrc. I suspect you've inserted inappropriate spaces
<babo_> right, back again ...
<Jersey> When I change my xorg.Conf file to radeon or ati (instead of vesa) my screen looks blank
<rojo^> unop: my google is superior.  But yours is formidable.
<sacater> soundray: is the # part of the command
<Ducimus> lol
<Jersey> I have to change to vesa again to see something
<unop> rojo^,  does you google happen to be http://google.com/linux ?
<Jersey> Sorry for my bad english, I'm spanish
<Darknesss> is there a gui application for setting up a wifi ad-hoc network?
<Chamuco> Jersey: you have a new install
<armadill0> Chadarius: Thanks for checking back, yeah I took over it.  It seems to be focused on audio out issues, which I haven't had any problems with.  I can look over it again, maybe there is something useful for my problem.
<Chamuco> what are u using?
<Darknesss> I found a few apps but they are only used to connect to a network
<Jersey> more or less
<soundray> sacater: no, it's a comment. Entering it with the # won't make a difference
<rojo^> unop: nope, it's a firefox quicksearch that searches www.google.com
<Jersey> I have Trevinho's repository list installed
<Zaggynl> !hostap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> sacater: is your login name 'sacater'?
<unop> rojo^,  ahh, then it can't be superior when it comes to searching linux :d
<Chamuco> no what U have edgy breezy ...?
<Chadarius> armadill0: You might want to look at compiling from source... I'm looking up support for your specific card on the alsa sight right now
<Jersey> 6.10 edgy
<KarlosII> cafuego , are you around?
<babo_> right, can anyone help me with my partition problem ?
<Vilhelms> royel, Sorry, I hit Shift+Backspace again... Yeah, I restarted and it worked fine
<Jersey> I run Sabayon Live CD to test it (because it supports 3D) and screen blank
<Vilhelms> I just need to know how to disable shift+backspace
<Vilhelms> Before I hit it again by mistake
<KarlosII> hi Vilhelms
<soundray> babo_: no, not unless you give some detail
<Juhaz> Vilhelms, man xorg.conf, search for "zap"
<Chamuco> ok then try this go to synaptic on the search type fglrx
<Vilhelms> KarlosII, Heyyy, did you get your Gallery thing working last night? Sorry about that, my Internet was acting up yesterday
<Jersey> I've just done
<LMJ> Hello the chan
<KarlosII> not yet
<Pici> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Chamuco> what packages are listed 7 which are saelected?
<armadill0> Chadarius:  Ok, that may be the way to do.  Generally I hesitate to diverge from the repository/ package manager binaries to keep my system "normal", but compiling is worth checking out for sure, if it looks like thats an issue.
<Chadarius> armadill0: It really looks to me that the drivers aren't loaded properly or something
<LMJ> I would like to recompile a working package on my ubuntu 6.10 for debugging purpose,  I need a tutorial/advices to show me the way to get the source, get dependancies & compile a package on Ubuntu, anyone could help ?
* rojo^ ftw
<Chamuco> also did you download and try to install the propietary ati drivers
<Jersey> fglrx-control, fglrx-kernel-source, linux-restricted-modules..., xorg-driver-fglrx, xserve-xorg-video-ati
<Jersey> yes, I did and nothing works
<Chadarius> armadill0: The cat /proc/asound/cards didn't output anything on your aadebug
<armadill0> Chadarius: That may be the case.  Maybe there is a kernel module that isn't being loaded...  Its so strange because I can hear my voice in the speakers, so I know the audio is getting "in" somewhere...
<Norf-ubu> hi - wireless problems - lspci shows I have a Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) and iwconfig says thats its "mounted" as eth1 - yet i cannot connect or see any wireless networks out there with "wireless assistant" - any clues or pointers ?
<bauer78> jersey
<Ducimus> ok, thanks, i'll give that a try. i may be back if i've completely wrecked things. :)
<Jersey> teel me
<Chamuco> Jersey: which ones are installed?
<Jersey> bauer
<Jersey> these ones
<bauer78> did you run the ati installer from the ati website?
<Jersey> that I told you
<bauer78> I wasnt here
<Chamuco> the installer doesn't work
<Jersey> yes, bauer78
<bauer78> they type ati --intial
<Chamuco> I've tried
<bauer78> ati --initial
<Chadarius> armadill0: Can you do me a favor and run that command again just to see what it sends back? cat /proc/asound/cards
<armadill0> Chadarius: Ok, I just cat'd that file... it output'd ok.
<bauer78> then click ctl alt backspace
<Chamuco> no the open source ones work no problem
<bauer78> this resolved my issue 20 minutes ago
<Chadarius> armadill0: What did it say?
<Jersey> sudo aticonfig --initial
<Jersey> I did
<bauer78> ati radeon 9700
<sacater> i now have the full error report when i log in.............    Users $home/.dmrc file is being ignored. this prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. Users $home directory must be owned by user and not writeable by other users
<armadill0> Chadarius: There are two entries, one is my Hauppage card, the other is my VIA8237
<Markon> ragazzi
<soundray> LMJ: check out http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Markon> hei..
<smartman> hi guys i want to convert ubuntu 6.10 to router
<Markon> where is italian channel?
<Jersey> My ati radeon X1300 is special... hahahaa
<bauer78> are you typing that in the terminal window?
<LMJ> ok, let me see soundray
<Chadarius> armadill0: can you also do a cat /proc/asound/version for me?
<Jersey> yes
<armadill0> Chadarius: I just sent it to you in a tell
<Chadarius> thx
<rojo^> anyone running two nvidia cards SLI?  Whenever I try enabling SLI (Option "SLI" "Auto" in Section "Device"), X freezes the console and never launches; can't ctrl-alt-F[1-6] .  Anyone else encounter this?
<soundray> sacater: okay, I gave you a command to set it to 600 because that is how it is set up here. Try this one instead:
<Jersey> I've read more than 5 tutorials and nothing works... I'm going crazy
<soundray> sudo chmod 644 /home/sacater/.dmrc
<Chadarius> armadill0: But you have a Soundblaster Live right?
<Jersey> propietary, fglrx, ati, radeon... only vesa works
<sacater> soundray: now do i try logging in again
<armadill0> Chadarius:  I don't think so, the soundcard is build into the mobo.  I don't recall it being a soundblaster live.
<Markon> hei..can you help me? i cannot enter in the italian forum...is it a my problem?
<Chamuco> IMHO well my card is working is a x300 essentially what I did was on a clean install, opened synaptic put fglrx on the search box selected everything except the devel files then reboot did aticonfig initial etc, and now I have a dual display horizontal desktop with 3d accel, although for the 3d you need to add a line on xorg.conf
<unop> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<armadill0> Chadarius:  I just thought it was a generic VIA sound some-thing-or-another...
<Norf-ubu> i really need help with wireless networking please!
<Chamuco> Jersey:  brb
<jenda> How come xsane scans the preview in higher quality than the actual scan?
<Chadarius> armadill0: LOL nevermind... I was reading the wrong output in teh post for a second
<unop> Markon,  whats the URL?
<Jersey> ok Chamuco, thanx
<jenda> How can I fix that?
<soundray> Markon: it must be. "/join #ubuntu-it" works all right here.
<Jersey> I'll try again
<Jersey> Is there any issue using my ATI card with an AMD X2 4600?
<unop> soundray,  he did mention "forum" ( i was caught out by that too :) )
<sacater> soundray: it still gives the same error message, could it be another file or folder within my home directory thats doing it
<armadill0> Chadarius:  hehe ok, "something-or-another" isn't exactly a product line... Crazy thing is, it used to work under breezy without issues.
<soundray> sacater: do a 'ls -ld /home/sacater' please. The beginning of the line should read 'drwxr-xr-x'
<bauer78> Norf-ubu: what is your issue
<soundray> unop: it wouldn't have been the first time for someone to call a channel 'forum'.
<Ajedrez> Hi!
<sacater> soundray: WE HAVE THE STICKY LITTLE **** drwxrwxr-x
<sacater> soundray: how do i change it to the version you gave me
<melodos> hi everyone
<Ajedrez> a Good List of Programs that work fine with wine? Please
<Ajedrez> :)
<melodos> i was wondering
<hoagie> hello
<melodos> is it easy to use ubuntu?
<babo_> I want to dualboot ubuntu with an existing windows install. I've repartitioned the drives. It's asking me where it should mount the windows partitions. It suggests /media/sda1
<soundray> sacater: what was that?
<hoagie> yes melodos
<melodos> easier than debian?
<hoagie> yes
<hoagie> although it depends on what you mean by ease
<melodos> i was wondering if i can have xgl and compiz on ubuntu
<keyrnerl> hola
<sacater> soundray: drwxrwxr-x  >>>>>> MY HOME                  drwxr-xr-x  >>>>>>>> your version
<hoagie> yes you can melodos
<sacater> soundray: mine is different
<erUSUL> !es | keyrnerl
<ubotu> keyrnerl: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<smartman> hi guys i want to make arouter
<saray> hola
<soundray> sacater: try 'chown 755 /home/sacater'
<erUSUL> !es | saray
<ubotu> saray: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sacater> soundray: okay if ur sure
<Ajedrez> Hola keyrnerl
<soundray> sacater: sure it's fine -- I don't expect it to make a difference, though.
<smartman> !router
<sacater> soundray: sacater@neo:~$ chown 755 /home/sacater
<sacater> chown: changing ownership of `/home/sacater': Operation not permitted
<sacater> sacater@neo:~$
<keyrnerl> whois
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Norf-ubu> hi bauer78 - i have a belkin wireless card - lspi shows it as a Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 - and iwconfig says that its "mounted" as eth1 - yet its dead in the water.,.. wireless assistant says there is nothing out there and manually configing it with networking doesn't seem to activate it (ie i cant see it on my windows box as an available ssid) - fairly newb here so help appreciated
<babo_> there isn't one person on #ubuntu who's willing to help me do a dual-boot install ?
<smartman> !ip_tabel
<soundray> sacater: sorry! 'chmod 755 /home/sacater'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip_tabel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sacater> soundray: bbiab
<soundray> Dang, I hate it when that happens
<sacater> soundray: THANK YOU SO MUCH IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, THE REASON I WAS WORRIED IS BECUASE HOME FOLDER PERMISSIONS WERE THE DOOM OF MY LAST UBUNTU BUILD
<Chadarius> armadill0: Have you tried looked to see if your user ID is a member of the audio group?
<soundray> sacater: uhoh, you'll get told off for shouting now ;)
<armadill0> Chadarius:  Yeah, I am a member of that group.
<soundray> sacater: anyway, I'm glad it worked.
<hoagie> hehe
<jussi01> !caps | sacater
<ubotu> sacater: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sacater> soundray: i dont care :P
<royel> sacater: quit screaming!! :)
<Crescendo__> Why is Gaim being a douche recently?
<sacater> soundray: thanks again
<soundray> sacater: :)
<sacater> i scream when im happy :D
<saray> cui e cui none sta e anone
<royel> sacater: made my eyes bleed a lil
* sacater gets digital paramedias for royel
<armadill0> Chadarius: So strange :/
* sacater gets digital paramedics for royel**
* soundray rushes in with blinking blue lights
<Norf-ubu> babo_:  for dual booting - assuming you have windows installed already - see http://doc.ubuntu.com/screencasts/Installing_Ubuntu_with_Windows_Dual-Boot
<Norf-ubu> bauer78:  any clues or ideas ?
<will_> ciao
<will_> a tutti
<Chadarius> armadill0: Can you send me the output from cat /proc/asound/devices?
<soundray> sacater: you can easily make dangerous mistakes with chmod and chown, but generally only if you use the '-R' option
<will_> hi
<will_>  well i have a problem
<will_> in installing
<will_> beryl
<soundray> !enter | will_
<ubotu> will_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sacater> soundray: i thought it was -hR
<erUSUL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<armadill0> Chadarius: sure thing
<patrick__> how do you delte folders from the terminal?
<newbuntie> how do I find out which version of ubuntu I'm using?
<HymnToLife> patrick__, rm -r /path/to/dir
<HymnToLife> -rf if the dir is not empty
<will_> oook well i do not know how to modify the file sources.list
<defrysk> newbuntie, cat /etc/issue
<erUSUL> patrick__: rmdir for empty folders rm -r if you want to wipe it out
<soundray> sacater: -h can compound the danger
<sacater> soundray: ah okay
<patrick__> and the -r is after the folder name?
<soundray> !cli | patrick__
<ubotu> patrick__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<will_> and to modify the some string i had added by mistake..
<HymnToLife> patrick__, no, after rm
<soundray> patrick__: before or after, makes no difference in this case
<newbuntie> how do I install a photosmart c4180 is the driver for it isn't listed? (Ubuntu 6.06)
<patrick__> soundray, i'm stuck in a login of terminal, i cant get into the gui
<patrick__> my disc says its full but i dont know why its saying this
<royel> patrick__: be extremely careful using rm -rf, this is very powerful an has been known to accidently delete entire systems
<soundray> patrick__: try a 'sudo apt-get autoclean' first.
<newbuntie> how do I install an hp photosmart c4180 printer if the driver for it isn't listed? (6.06)
<patrick__> it still says 100% even after that
<jussi01> newbuntie: www.linuxprinting.org i think may have info for you
<patrick__> 100% full
<newbuntie> it's also not listed on the wiki...
<newbuntie> jussi: I'll check thx
<royel> patrick__: how big is your hard-drive?
<kitche> patrick__: ctrl+alt+f2 and try and log in and do df -h
<will_> the fact is that now the installation manager tell me "error opening the cache e:type "repository" in not known on line 41 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<wheels3572> Im having trouble adding a program to a launcher.  Cant get it running.  I get no errors it just wont open the program
<patrick__> 80 gig
<Norf-ubu> i have a belkin wireless card - lspi shows it as a Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 - and iwconfig says that its "mounted" as eth1 - yet its dead in the water.,.. wireless assistant says there is nothing out there and manually configing it with networking doesn't seem to activate it (ie i cant see it on my windows box as an available ssid) - fairly newb here so help appreciated
<jussi01> wheels3572: what program?
<soundray> patrick__: then try 'sudo du -s | sort -n >/tmp/dusortn ; tail /tmp/dusortn'. This will tell you which directory occupies the most space (after a while)
<patrick__> i'veokay thanks soundray
<soundray> s/directory/directories/
<wheels3572> jussi01, it's an html file that I want to associate with firefox and it just wont come up
<soundray> patrick__: sorry, let me try again
<jussi01> so what have you done so far?
<soundray> patrick__: then try 'sudo du / | sort -n >/tmp/dusortn ; tail /tmp/dusortn'. This will tell you which directories occupies the most space.
<wheels3572> I have added the launcher
<unop> soundray,  just wondering. why not pipe to tail instead of creating temp file?
<wheels3572> then added the path for firefox icon
<soundray> unop: because he then has the option to examine the list further without redoing the time-consuming du
<Chadarius> armadill0: The more I look around the more I think compiling a newer version is going to solve your problem. I don't much like that either, but since your driver is loaded and everything looks OK there that's all I can think of. The only other recourse is perhaps to mess with your alsamixer but from what you are saying I don't think that is the problem either
<patrick__> soundray: it says no such file or directory for tmp/dusortn
<unop> soundray,  ahh right
<SanguineAnomaly> guys, how do I stop ubuntu trying to make me update my kernel?
<Chadarius> armadill0: I am using the 1.0.14 release right now and its working OK for me... but I don't have your sound card :)
<armadill0> Chadarius: Ok, yeah that sounds about right to me too.  Looks like its time to pull up the sleeves :)  Well thanks for your help, I appreciate it.
<armadill0> Chadarius: yeah, its the weirdest thing
<soundray> patrick__: don't miss out the leading slash on /tmp/dusortn
<defrysk> SanguineAnomaly, why not update kernel ?
<Chadarius> armadill0: Good luck my friend!
<SanguineAnomaly> defrysk, because it breaks
<kitche> SanguineAnomaly: so you can still use the old kernel if you wish also
<patrick__> soundray : it came back, sort:write failed: standard output: No space left on device
<patrick__> haha
<karly> i am trying to install ubuntu onto my computer, but when i go to the menu and select the first option play and install, it goes to the loading screen, but after it loads the screen goes black with the little dashing line at the top left corner. after a while, it goes completely black. ive left my comp on for about an hour while this is happing, and nothing happens
<SanguineAnomaly> kitche, but then I have redundant kernels littering /boot/
<SanguineAnomaly> :/
<soundray> patrick__: okay, that means we have to write the file as root (because root can use a reserve of space on the filesystem)
<dyrne> karly: id try the alternate install cd available from ubuntu.com
<Cin> xtknight, yo
<soundray> patrick__: erm, change of plan (following unops suggestion): 'sudo du / | sort -n | tail'
<armadill0> Chadarius: Thanks, I'll see you around :)
<soundray> unop: would you mind taking over?
<patrick__> okay thanks
<soundray> patrick__: did that work?
<KarlosII> cafuego , are you around?
<patrick__> yes it did
<karly> where do i find the alternate install cd
<soundray> patrick__: and did it find an exceedingly large directory?
<unop> soundray,  whats up?
<royel> !alternate | karly
<ubotu> karly: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<soundray> unop: would you mind helping patrick__, 'cos my wife has made a lovely dinner for me
<royel> karly: thought it would have had a link.. it's available under the downloads, scroll the page down a bit
<unop> soundray,  ha .. no worries :)
<patrick__> yeah, other than my music folder and photos, it came abck with one  /var/backup/2007-02-14_20.20.58.193341.patrick.desktop.ful
<soundray> unop: cheers! :)
<patrick__> thanks soundray, eat well!
<soundray> patrick__: unop will sort you out :)
<hoagie> soundray have a nice time
<igor47> i just installed ubuntu, and its great!  one question though - i get the "software updates available" icon poping up.  however, i can't do "install updates" because i'm behind a proxy - can i set this "software updates" program to know about my proxy?
<unop> patrick__,  so whats happening?
<karly> royel: do u mean ubuntu 6.06?
<mitcheloc> hi guys, i'm trying to get ubuntu to detect my second monitor -- using fglrx and an ati card
<mitcheloc> any ideas? aticonfig dualhead doesn't seem to work?
<royel> karly: there is alternate for all of them if I recall correctly
<patrick__> unop, okay my harddrive is showing 100% full now,and i rebooted last night, but since then i cannot log in other than using ctrl+alt+f1 to get to terminal log in
<KarlosII> hello, I've installeed gallery 2 nad goto http://localhost/gallery2/ but file is not found, anyone know why? It has not worked since upgrading from ubuntu 6.06, I have apache2 installed and mysql installed, and the ubuntu pkg supposedly presets it up? Any idea why where to start to find the issue?
<patrick__> and we've been trying to sort out which folder ista king up a lot of space, and it seems to be from the sbackup program i instaled last night, the folder is quite large
<eggyknap> I get the feeling this is a common problem, and I'm missing the solution, by why can't I install libc6-dev? I get "Depends: libc6 (=2.4-1ubuntu12) but 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 is to be installed" from synaptic
<patrick__> yeah, other than my music folder and photos, it came abck with one  /var/backup/2007-02-14_20.20.58.193341.patrick.desktop.ful unop, that folder
<hoagie> igor 47: Open Synaptic then go to Settings>Preferences then go to the tab network and configure your proxy
<MiD> hi everyone
<unop> patrick__,  ok, so what is your plan of action ?
<mitcheloc> are there any tools to make dual head detection easy on ubuntu?
<unop> patrick__,  keep the folder, delete it, clean it up ??
<babo_> why is the installer suggesting that I mount my windows partition to /media/sda1 ?
<jussi01> !hi | MiD
<ubotu> MiD: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<KarlosII> dueal head what the heck is that
<MiD> a simple question: if i install ubuntu and kubuntu in different partitions, can i share the "/home" partition without having conflict problems?
<patrick__> i'm going to delete it, i just removed sbackup
<karly> royel: do u mean dapper drake?
<kitche> babo_: probably because it's ont he first hard drive and first partition and on a SATA drive?
<unop> patrick__,  right, so all you want to do now is delete the folder, is that it?
<khronus> hey all, tried installing ubuntu for first time last night, it failed nistalling so i reburnt
<mitcheloc> KarlosII: in other words, i have two monitors out puts on my card, one dvi and one vga, i'm trying to get the dvi output to work (vga is already working)
<khronus> and it failed agaIN
<khronus> SO I DID DISKCHECK
<khronus> AND IT FAILED
<babo_> kitche: right, so what should I do ?
<khronus> SO I RE D/LED IT
<unop> !caps | khronus
<ubotu> khronus: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<khronus> AND SAME PROB
<KarlosII> mitcheloc: I see
<khronus> oops
<patrick__> yes i'm going to do that now unop
<kitche> babo_: just let it mount there :)
<khronus> sorry folks
<khronus> was not looking whilst typing
<royel> babo_: it will give you access to the disk from within Linux/Ubuntu, it should be safe to do if you want to have access to anything from that drive partition
<MiD> a simple question: if i install ubuntu and kubuntu in different partitions, can i share the "/home" partition without having conflict problems?
<unop> patrick__,  do you want help with that or can you manage?
<khronus> so we d/led again and burnt at lowest speed but it still fails the diskcheck
<patrick__> but it said permission denied unop :(
<unop> patrick__,  sudoed?
<igor47> hoagie: this thing has "manual proxy configuration" but i have an autoproxy...
<unop> patrick__,  sudo rmdir /path/to/directory
<hoagie> eh
<patrick__> okay
<royel> ubotu got tired of us :(
<patrick__> ah that did it!
<jim88> hi all ... can someone tell me if there is an irc channel for help with openoffice issues?
<patrick__> 89% ful
<patrick__> horray thanks unop
<patrick__> lets try a log in.
<patrick__> i also might have issues with my graphics driver haha
<babo_> No file system is specified for partition #1 ... ?
<unop> heh :)
<hoagie> igor: sorry can't think of anything else
<bayziders> Is there a avi to wmv converter for ubuntu?
<patrick__> how do you restart from terminal
<kitche> jim88: yes
<royel> babo_: thats fine
<babo_> I thought partition one was ntfs ...
<kitche> !openoffice | jim88
<unop> bayziders,  we usually try and convince people to use free formats when creating video
<igor47> hoagie: thats alright, now that i know this thing is synaptic, i'll know where to look for more info - thanks!
<unop> !restricted
<kitche> !openoffice | jim88
<mitcheloc> anyone familiar with dual monitor setups?
<hoagie> nothing
<jim88> thanks kitche is it freenode
<royel> babo_: you can correct it in /etc/fstab after you've installed the system
<bayziders> I would ussaly how ever it is for my 360 and it only plays wmvs
<bayziders> =\
<kitche> jim88: yeah
<unop> seems ubotu's taking a break?
<jim88> ty
<babo_> roye1: do you prefer ext2 or ext3 ?
<kitche> unop: seems like ubotu just rejoined but it's still broken
<kitche> jim88: it's #opneoffice.users I believe ubotu has it but it's not working
<patrick__> how do you restart the computer from terminal?
<unop> patrick__,  sudo shutdown -r now
<kitche> patrick__: sudo shutdown -r now
<thor> patrick__: reboot
<bayziders> Should I just get to googling?
<bayziders> +
<ubotu> jim88: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<patrick__> okay thanks all!
<royel> babo_: I use ext2 for /boot an reiserfs for my desktops, on my server I use ext2 an ext3
<karly> royel: so do u mean dapper drake?
<MiD> a simple question: if i install ubuntu and kubuntu in different partitions, can i share the "/home" partition without having conflict problems?
<royel> karly: which do you want ?
<karly> royel: you siad to find the alternate text install version, and i dont see it
<royel> MiD: I would think you could as long as you don't try an share the same directories, IE: /home/royel for both sytems
<karly> said
<kitche> MiD: sure you can but just don't reformat your /home and it will be fine
<royel> karly: which version do you want?
<hoagie> igor are you there?
<igor47> hoagie: indeed
<karly> royel: it doesnt matter to me
<MiD> kitche, can i have users with same nick on both systems then?
<unop> MiD, royel,  it shouldnt matter as long as ubuntu and kubuntu arent using it at the same time
<Gomu_Gomu> server irc.rizon.org
<karly> royeL: as long as it works
<Gomu_Gomu> \server irc.rizon.org
<patrick__> thanks so much unop and soundray, it's working fine now
<unop> patrick__,  yw :)
<patrick__> this channel is so much help
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with my pmcia prism card?
<hoagie> ok is the proxy problem only for the update manager or for ubuntu in general
<hoagie> ?
<bjdiei> Hi All.  I have upgraded from 5.10 to 6.06 to now 6.10.  hal is still broken.  Any suggestions?
<royel> karly: try this http://ftp.wayne.edu/linux_distributions/ubuntu/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<igor47> hoagie: i set up the proxy for firefox in firefox settings, and i added it to my bashrc as an environment variable so applications like wget work
<igor47> hoagie: the only thing i'm having trouble with ti sthis "software updater" - btw, apt-get on the command line works
<royel> karly: I assumed for PC (intel x86)
<karly> royel:thats dude ur awesome =D
<khronus> hi folks, anyone know why ubunto cd is failing checksum?
<hoagie> ok so I suppose that if you go to System>Preferences>Network Proxy and click the automatic proxy configuration will work... fortunately
<karly> royel:i tried to find out the version, but i couldnt open up the case, the screws were on the inside of the case, so i could only open it up partially, and it didnt say which version of bios
<karly> but it is a intel pentium 2 processor
<lwizardl> Hi
<Ramm> hi all
<royel> karly: you shouldn't need to open it for anything, that info is enough to know which version of ubuntu to download, Did you try a LIVECD first?
<lwizardl> how do you mount a remote directory as a local directory?
<karly> royel: wait whats a live cd?
<bjdiei> Anybody here know how I can fix hal?  I upgraded and it no longer works.
<royel> !livecd | karly
<ubotu> karly: Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<karly> royel: i got a ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386 iso image off the site
<karly> that might be why it didnt work
<webwolf_27> I need gnucash with hbci will upgrading to feisty do the trick, I will I have to build on my own
<khronus> hi folks, the diskcheck is failing on my ubuntu cd, even after d/l from diff mirrors and have also burnt at slow speed but still fails, any ideaS?
<hoagie> igor still there ?
<royel> karly: you have to burn the .iso image to a CD now
<khronus> bad burning software or dodgy ubuntu release??
<karly> royel: i know that, ive been using computers for a while, i just dont know much about linux. but im eager to learn =D. the file hasnt finished dl'ing yet
<roe> does anyone know how to get the scroll wheel to scroll more than one line at a time?
<Gomu_Gomu> server irc.rizon.org
<royel> karly: if you want to install directly from windows, then take a look at this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype
<karly> royel:but ill burn it when it finishes dling
<slippyr4> i keep reading about "enabling universe" . what does that mean and why would i want to do it ?
<rafael_> hello
<royel> !universe | slippyr4
<ubotu> slippyr4: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<karly> royel: whoa thats tight. hrm. ill see if i can get this that to work if the first cd image doesnt work
<julle> is there anyone who knows the command for recieving a file a "dcc send" from a user in IRSSI?
<slippyr4> thanks royel
<royel> slippyr4: yw
<Advanced> evenin :)
<karly> royel: but can i only do it from windows xp?
<Pici> julle: /dcc get perhaps?
<SportChick> julle: /dcc get $nickofsender
<royel> karly: I'm not sure, it might work with other versions of windows
<kuma> hi, In wich directory should I install an application that it isn't in the Adept?
<karly> royel: ok thanks. uve been a big help. im really grateful
<julle> SportChick: okey thanks! is $ reqiured?
<royel> karly: honestly, the 6.10 image you downloaded is probably gonna be your best bet, since it is a LiveCD
<royel> karly: anytime :)
<SportChick> julle: no
<karly> royel: wait so the image from the link you just gave me or the one i got before
<bayziders> could any one recommend a bash/shell porgamming tutorial?
<royel> karly: the one I gave you is whats called an alternate install cd image, it is not a LiveCD, meaning that you can only use it to install.. an it's a basic text mode version, it's generally used for slower machines or people wanting to have a bit more control over the install
<gnomefreak> bayziders: abs guide
<Pici> bayziders: http://en.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<bayziders> Thanks.
<karly> royel:mkay.i get it now.
<unop> bayziders, this too  http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<bayziders> Will bookmark them all.
<royel> karly: the one you said you had downloaded, if it's the 6.10 i386 will give you a bootable fully functioning linux OS without actually installing.. (think of it as test driving) :)
<unop> bayziders,  you might want to start of with the latter tho
<bayziders> Kay
<royel> karly: ^^ that LiveCD also has the ability to perform an install
<leafw> is there any command that would do a 'cp -au this that', but deleting files that have been removed from the source dir, like rsync would do ?
<royel> leafw: mv ?
<karly> royel: yeah, but it just froze when i tried to install it as i explained before
<VrilutZa> how to add suport this on kernel
<VrilutZa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5950/
<leafw> not mv, what I wan to do is to create a mirrored backup within the hard drive, like I would with rsync between different PCs
<Geak> hey, could you please tell me what kind of and os I should use if I am a beginner?
<VrilutZa> requit the install htb-tools
<VrilutZa> http://htb-tools.arny.ro/content.php?content.7
<craigbass76> Hey folks, I'm trying to mount up a share and it's not working.  mount -t smbfs //ip.address/share  The share is on a windowsME box, and while I know this is just asking for trouble, it's what I have to deal with.
<VrilutZa> ?
<Geak> hey, could you please tell me what kind of and os I should use if I am a beginner?
<unop> leafw,  rsync definitely does that -- it's whole point is "synchronicity" .. man rsync
<craigbass76> oops, mount -t smbfs //ip.address/share /mnt
<leafw> yes, but within the same computer, not remote sync
<Kelbizzle> Geak, use ubuntu
<mitcheloc> can anyone help me with a dual-monitor set up using the fglrx/ati driver?
<unop> leafw,  rsync doesnt have to work over a network, it can do local folder-to-folder replication too
<Erealz> hello everyone
<royel> karly: ah, I missed you saying that.. try the alternate then, if that is too much for you, you might wanna take a look at that windows installer I gave you link to, I haven't actually used it myself, but it has got alot of praise I'm told :)
<leafw> unop: I see, rsync also works within one PC
<mitcheloc> i can't get the video card to detect/use my second monitor -- argh
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hi good ppl
<unop> leafw,  correct
<soundray> patrick__: I see you removed your backup to get it going again
<leafw> thanks unop, I've been using rsync for so long I forgot it could do local mirroring as well
<gOLdenHaWK3D> i think my sata hdd has some bad sectors! how do i check them?
<Kelbizzle> mitcheloc, your issue might be better solved m checking the foru,s.
<mejde> has anyone experienced problems with getting pmtu to work?
<unop> leafw,  well, i dont know the option you want off the top of me head - but generally -- rsync --options /source /destination
<Kelbizzle> mitcheloc, by checking the forums.
<Erealz> i have a quick question , and that is, what do i install to get mp3 to play. my box is a fresh install.
<VrilutZa> ani body help
<soundray> !mp3 | Erealz
<Pici> !mp3 | Erealz
<ubotu> Erealz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<royel> craigbass76: try mount -t ntfs
<mitcheloc> Kelbizzle: i've read several forum posts and blogs and guides, can't seem to find the advice i need, i must be missing something...
<mitcheloc> i had this working about 6 months ago with ubuntu and don't remember doing anything speciail
<mitcheloc> *special
<mejde> the icmp unreachable message is sent back but if I, say, copy something with ssh, it just stalls
<craigbass76> royel: on a windowsME box?
<asraniel> hi, can i ask questions for feisty herd 3 here?
<Bardamu> hello
<soundray> !feisty | asraniel
<ubotu> asraniel: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Kelbizzle> mitcheloc,  Yea I was able to do it with one nvidia card. I would say start over. Just pick another tutorial then start over.
<bayziders> *sighs* I need a dvd/r drive. This cd/r drive isn't cutting it any more.
<asraniel> soundray: thx
<royel> craigbass76: yeah, dont think windows has samba filesystems
<darweth> Does anyone know why Windows Fonts (Times New Roman and Arial) look so disgusting in OpenOffice?
<Kelbizzle> darweth, smooth fonts maybe?
<royel> craigbass76: -t specifies which type of filesystem your wanting to mount
<Pici> craigbass76, royel : WindowsME would be running on vfat
<darweth> Well, Times New Ramone and Arial look fine outside of OO.
<Amilol7300> siemka
<darweth> They just look bad in that app.
<Kelbizzle> hm...
<darweth> Roman, not Ramone. Haha.
<royel> Pici: ooh, good catch.. I just seen Windows an stopped thinking
<Kelbizzle> I don't even know.
<royel> craigbass76: what Pici said, mount -t vfat //ip. /mnt
<unop> royel,  errm, samba is a *nix implementation of the Windows SMB/CIFS ,... so windows technically has those file systems
<Kelbizzle> I still don't know why I can't find out when a file was created in the properties.
<Pici> Oh, you're going over a network?
<craigbass76> royel: Yes, windowsME is running on vfat, but that's not the fs it's sharing stuff out as is it?
<kdavidson> anybody successfully installed a DLink wireless adapter?
<royel> unop: but the command to mount would not be # mount -t smbfs //...
<Pici> craigbass76: It would be mount -t smbfs -o username=something //ip/share /mnt/
<craigbass76> Pici: Yes, over a network.  The command I typed has always worked on XPsystems, but I've never tried it on an older windows.
<unop> royel,  on windows it's net use ...
<kdavidson> wifi radar states shows that it connects to the router as the adapter get's an IP from the router through DHCP
<kuma> I'm running Kubuntu, does anybody knows where can i find the wine source library?
<riotkittie> yeah, if its a win share and he's trying to mount it, then yea, smbfs
<soundray> craigbass76: make sure you have the smbfs package installed
<Pici> You may need to install smbfs support, I'm not sure if its there by default
<craigbass76> soundray: on Ubuntu?  Oh yeah... I'm running off the cd and didn't think of that.
<craigbass76> Doh!
<kdavidson> Anybody running a wireless network?
<babo_> ubuntu won't play with my wireless connection ...
<ikonia> yes
<bayziders> Would ubuntu recognize a external dvd rw drive?
<babo_> what can I do to configure it ?
<soundray> kdavidson: is this a survey?
<Kelbizzle> kdavidson, I've gotten mine to work
<kdavidson> soundray: nope, legit question - I have a WNA-1330 Dlink adapter and it is not connecting
<royel> craigbass76: pardon the misinformation, I don't mount many windows shares.
<Kelbizzle> kdavidson, lemme see which one I have
<soundray> !wireless | kdavidson
<ubotu> kdavidson: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kdavidson> Kelbizzle: looking more for the athero chipset
<riotkittie> ok. back to my stupid question. i have searched the forums and everything but could not find an answer. maybe my search terms were less than stellar, i dont know.
<craigbass76> royel: S'ok, I try to steer clear of them too when I can.  Kind of like how I avoid Wal-Mart...
<craigbass76> royel: every once in a while I'm forced...
<Pici> riotkittie: Dont make me use !ask ;)
<kdavidson> ubotu: Thanks, will view that too :)
<kiwii> how to play ogg in shell ?
<cosstick> Hello, i need help installing stuff, i just installed ubuntu dapper, and i want to install .exe files
<soundray> darweth: it may be worth backing up your $HOME/.openoffice.org2 directory and starting with a default config
<kuma> I'm running Kubuntu, does anybody knows where can i find the wine source library?
<riotkittie> Pici:  hey hey hey, i was getting to it :P
<royel> craigbass76: lol, I remember the days of Wal-mart being "Made in the USA", Sam Walton would turn over in his grave if he knew how it's run now
<soundray> !ogg123 | kiwii
<Kelbizzle> kdavidson, ahhh.. I have DWL-G122
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogg123 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kuma> *directory
<dyrne> hey guys in bash what was the var to echo to see if command completed correctly? echo $something
<kiwii> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kdavidson> kelbizzle: I wish I was at this point, found plenty of instruction for that :)
<cosstick> Hello, i need help installing stuff, i just installed ubuntu dapper, and i want to install .exe files
<Pici> !wine | cosstick see here for information on running windows programs
<ubotu> cosstick see here for information on running windows programs: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<seeds> i need some help please. I've just installed the osx icon package but i have problems with the trash icon. I think its name is not correct. what name should i use for it?
<kdavidson> cosstick: I am still fairly new to Linux, but EXE files would need to be run through Wine
<kdavidson> cosstick: already answered by ubotu (oops)
<cosstick> !wine
<Kelbizzle> kdavidson, yea it would probably be different. If your looking for something with an atheros chipset. I'd probably get an adapter someone has already used.
<Kelbizzle> kdavidson, if you don't feel like trolling until you get it resolved.
<royel> cosstick: it might also be worth mentioning, .exe files are window binaries.. an are not designed for GNU/Linux .. but as said above, check into Wine
<soundray> !vorbis-tools | kiwii, this package contains ogg123
<ubotu> kiwii, this package contains ogg123: vorbis-tools: several Ogg Vorbis tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.1-5 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 728 kB
<kdavidson> Kelbizzle: Already own it - have been using it with Windows and decided last night, why not dual boot with Ubuntu....
<craigbass76> soundray: your advice is sound... I had no samba package installed...
<kdavidson> Thanks for the wifi document, will go through that and return if I still can't get it to work
<soundray> craigbass76: to mount a remote share, you need smbfs, not samba
<Kelbizzle> lol
<kiwii> soundray: but what is a shell program to play mp3/ogg
<riotkittie> ok. back to my stupid question. i have searched the forums and everything but could not find an answer. maybe my search terms were less than stellar, i dont know. i'm assuming that i /can/, yes?
<craigbass76> soundray: apt-get install smbfs?
<soundray> kiwii: ogg123
<riotkittie> errrrrrrr
<riotkittie> stupid up arrow. wrong line.
<soundray> craigbass76: yes (probably with sudo)
<royel> craigbass76: yes, perhaps you need "sudo"
<Kelbizzle> so I'm trying to mount my reiserfs partition. It mounts to /mnt/hdb anyone know why I don't have write permissions to it?
<riotkittie> I have an 11.2gb internal hard drive. i have a 400gb external hd. my bios does not support booting from usb devices. can i install ubuntu on the usb drive have /boot on a partition on the internal? i did see a thread or wiki entry about nonbootable drive installs and making a boot CD but it was confusing (and i dont really want to have to rely on a CD)
<gordonjcp> riotkittie: is it mounted rw?
<riotkittie> gordonjcp: of course it is :P
<royel> Kelbizzle: who owns /mnt/hdb
<craigbass76> Man, I did that earlier and it borked twice, now it's installing. Whatever....
<Kelbizzle> royel, root
<gordonjcp> riotkittie: sorry, that was aimied at Kelbizzle
<RAW-mEAT> hello, my machine does not shut down automatically, whats gone wrong?
<Kelbizzle> gordonjcp, no it's not rw lemme get the line in my fstab
<soundray> riotkittie: a boot partition on the internal one should be sufficient.
<RAW-mEAT> i have to press 5 secs power off.
<royel> Kelbizzle: might try # chmod 777 /mnt/hdb
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: is it a laptop?
<riotkittie> soundray: thank you.
<RAW-mEAT> no its a Pentium 3 500mhz
<gordonjcp> riotkittie: in answer to your question, I don't see why not, but if it breaks you own both pieces ;-)
<RAW-mEAT> normal desktop pc
<kiwii> soundray: thx
<Kelbizzle> gordonjcp, /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb reiserfs defaults 0 2
<Pici> riotkittie: Yes, it should work, since essentially its the same thing as booting from any bootable device, CD or otherwise
<RAW-mEAT> a while ago it worked perfectly.
<gordonjcp> Kelbizzle: say "mount | grep hdb1"
<luzylee> im running Edgy and Vista as dual boot.  Can I set up Vista like Ubuntu so the system files are locked and password protected?
<RAW-mEAT> since i installed xfce it doesnt work.
<Pici> !enter | RAW-mEAT
<Kelbizzle> /dev/hdb1 on /mnt/hdb type reiserfs (rw)
<ubotu> RAW-mEAT: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kelbizzle> gordonjcp, /hdb1 on /mnt/hdb type reiserfs (rw)
<hoagie> I don't think so luzlee, maybe you might wanna check uac in vista for that
<royel> !vista | luzylee
<Pici> RAW-mEAT: How are you trying to shut it down?
<ubotu> luzylee: vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<soundray> luzylee: that's a windows question...  ##windows
<RAW-mEAT> I go on the "shutdown" button and wait.
<dyrne> need some help with script. example: ls file.txt; if $something = 1; echo found the file.  im just wondering the variable that returns 0 or 1 if a command completes successfully.. sorry if this is not on topic
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: how far does it get in the shutdown process?
<RAW-mEAT> until the border turns from orange/yellow to black.
<gordonjcp> Kelbizzle: okay... can you write to it when you're root (or using sudo)?
<Kelbizzle> gordonjcp, yes sir.
<padge> I'm having trouble with permissions
<soundray> dyrne: $?
<Pici> dyrne: [ -e /dir/file ] 
<gordonjcp> Kelbizzle: probably want to adjust the permissions of /mnt/hdb then
<padge> if I am padge, and nautilus is a process I'm running, then it has the same permissions I do, right?
<dyrne> ah thats right thx *bangs head on keyboard*
<craigbass76> Ok, so now this command sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.66/invoicing /mnt gives me 7521: session request to 192.168.0.66 failed (Called name not present)
<Kelbizzle> gordonjcp, oh ok I thought so. I just wanted to be sure.
<gordonjcp> Kelbizzle: I say "probably", I mean that's what I'd do but consider that if you set it mode 777 anyone could write it...
<Pici> dyrne: `man test` for more syntax
<RAW-mEAT> there is a ubuntu screen with a processbar.. and i wait until the processbar is clear.. then i can wait 10 mins or 1 hour but nothing happens.
<hairulfr> Hey all - is there a repository that comes with Kiba-dock, or is there somewhere I can DL a Gnome/ubuntu friendly version?
<Kelbizzle> gordonjcp, will that make it show on the desktop?
<royel> craigbass76: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=xxx //192.168.0.66/invoicing /mnt
<blazemonger> i'm on my 11th time instaling ubuntu
<soundray> craigbass76: try 'smbclient -U username -L //host' first. It should give you a list of shares.
<Kelbizzle> gordonjcp, I made volumes visible in gconf-edit for nautilus
<pabst> Alright... I need a good HTML/XHTML/CSS editor?? Any idea's? Ive worked with SCREAM, it blows for doing style sheets, so does Quanta and Bluefish
<blazemonger> my mouse cursor just turned all black
<craigbass76> soundray: I didn't know there was a username on ME.  What, is it Owner?
<soundray> craigbass76: I don't know, I think it's what you configured when you set up the share on the Windows side.
<sigger_> just hooked my Ubuntu work lappy up to my home network (mostly Knoppmyth).  I have UID and GID conflict(s).  Knoppmyth uses UID 105 for its myth user which has a lot of files and I can't really change that, but Ubuntu uses 105 for cupsys.  Any advice oon how to proceed?
<RAW-mEAT> but the machine does not response when i press STRG+ALT+DEL or STRG+ALT+BACKSPACE
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: what's the last message at the bottom of the screen?
<mtymobile> hi
<Kelbizzle> royel,  thanks setting it to 777 worked.
<Kelbizzle> gordonjcp, thanks it worked.
<mtymobile> what package do i have to install to get the standard C documentation in man pages?
<padge> I have a directory which belongs to a particular group, and I'm a member of that group.  Shouldn't I have the permissions that are set for group?
<RAW-mEAT> i cant read any messages on the screen because its a black screen with a ubuntu logo.
<royel> Kelbizzle: awesome :)
<mtymobile> to make man sscanf work
<mtymobile> ????
<blazemonger> back
<blazemonger> system froze
<dewey> good day mates
<RAW-mEAT> is there a bash command to shut down instantly?
<Kelbizzle> royel, now to get it showing on the dekstop.
<mtymobile> RAW-mEAT, halt
<sigger_> padge, unless you're alse the user of the dir
<blazemonger> when i went to select scrreensaver(i'm on a fresh install)
<seeds> please : what's the correct name for trash icons?
<padge> sigger_: Well, it's not working as I had hoped
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: 'sudo halt' will do the same shutdown sequence
<seeds> anyone please?
<royel> Kelbizzle: browse to /mnt/name an create a link :)
<sigger_> padge what's wrong?
<dewey> ok I have ubuntu edgy eft installed :)
<mtymobile> please, nobody knows?
<blazemonger> dewey i do too..i just had to reboot my system from selecting a screensaver
<padge> sigger_: I have a directory called 'sl', the owner and group are both 'secondlife'
<dewey> now I want to install some msft fonts?
<padge> sigger_: I am 'padge' and I belong to the group 'secondlife'
<craigbass76> soundray: Oh goodie, I got to use the "home and office networking wizard"   We'll see how that goes. After a reboot of course (I totally don't miss windows at all sonce quitting)
<seeds> Can anyone tell me the correct name for trash icons in ubuntu?
<soundray> !msttcorefonts | dewey
<ubotu> dewey: msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<soundray> !fonts | dewey
<ubotu> dewey: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<cosstick> would sum 1 b able to run me through installing wine and installing useing wine please, geting very confused here :) thanks
<Kelbizzle> royel, links don't look pretty. I want it to look like when I connect my usb drive.
<padge> sigger_: group permissions for the folder are rwx
<blazemonger> maybe my computer is a piece of trash
<padge> sigger_: but that just doesn't seem to work
<mtymobile> what package do i have to install to get the standard C documentation in man pages?
<Pici> !repeat > seeds
<dewey> thanx I will do that all :)
<soundray> mtymobile: manpages-dev
<padge> sigger_: I cannot write to it
<mtymobile> soundray, thanks
<seeds> pici: can you help me please?
<edmundburke__> ubuntu isn't connecting to my wireless lan ...
<cosstick> would sum 1 b able to run me through installing wine and installing useing wine please, geting very confused here :) thanks
<edmundburke__> I can ping my localhost, but I can't ping my gateway ... :-(
<Pici> seeds: I dont know the answer to your question
<joe__> I'm having some trouble getting wireless working
<edmundburke__> Is ubuntu not recognizing my wireless or something ?
<RAW-mEAT> okay as i heard the harddisk goes offline but the powersupply does not stop. :(
<seeds> pici: ok thanks anyway
<edmundburke__> It seems that the network connection is configured from the GUI display ..
<karly> omg royel its working =D =D =D!!!!
<sigger_> padge, by any chance is this dir a symlink or a samba or nfs mounted drive?
<padge> sigger_: Any ideas?
<edmundburke__> ping 192.168.1.254 : Network unreachable
<royel> karly: woot :)
<padge> sigger_: no, it's real and local.
<royel> Kelbizzle: what type of mount is it?
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: are you familiar with /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<RAW-mEAT> a bit yes.
<edmundburke__> that must point to my graphics card right ?
<cosstick> would sum 1 b able to run me through installing wine and installing useing wine please, geting very confused here :) thanks
<edmundburke__> oops
<mtymobile> RAW-mEAT, can you please explain better?
<sigger_> padge: ok, is it a mounted drive at all?
<Kelbizzle> royel, what the partition? what do you mean what type of mount
<varkatope> good evening
<royel> Kelbizzle: ah, just a partition
<edmundburke__> that must be a wireless connection driver issue ?
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: you should try removing "quiet splash" from your default kernel line, reboot, and then try shutting down again. You will get a more verbose shutdown sequence, which will help diagnose the problem.
<padge> sigger_: it is a subdirectory of /
<asraniel> does anybody know how i can reconfigure my xserver? my x.org config is realy messed up, how can i generate a new one?
<bart_> cosstick, sudo apt-get install wine ?
<Kelbizzle> royel, it's a second drive
<sigger_> padge:  ok, knocks out first thing I thought of.  thinking.
<soundray> asraniel: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Ramosa> any pointers how to run "Second Life" on Ubuntu ?
<padge> Ramosa: Make sure you have your video card drivers installed
<loca|host> what's the best sip softphone i can use with asterisk ? (ekiga wont work with my sound card)
<sigger_> padge: how are you trying to write to it?  what specifically are you foing?
<blazemonger> crashed again
<gordonjcp> If I mount an SMB share from places, how do I find what its mountpoint is?
<blazemonger> do i need to reinstall?
<royel> Kelbizzle: I'm sure there is a way to do it.. I'm not 100% certain how, your wanting a drive icon, like when you insert a CDrom an an icon pops up
<Ramosa> padge, do I just install the one from secondlife.com, or is it in some repository?
<padge> sigger_: I am trying to write to it using nautilus.  From the console, I cannot change to that directory
<blazemonger> i sent a bug report just now
<edmundburke__> which interface is sit0 ?
<blazemonger> telling them the molecule screensaver locks up system
<soundray> gordonjcp: it's mounted via gnome-vfs, which means that there isn't a proper mountpoint.
<varkatope> Ramosa: just download the alpha installer from the sl site
<Kelbizzle> royel, yea like macos x shows the mounted drives on the desktop. or if I connect my thumbdrive it shows on the desktop.
<sigger_> padge: whoa. from console you can't even enter the dir?  (i.e. it doesn't think you have +x)?
<padge> Ramosa: Secondlife provides an archive.  Just pop it open in your home folder and run the shell script 'secondlife'
<Ramosa> padge, thanks
<gordonjcp> soundray: ah, that's a bit rubbish
<blazemonger> gnome panel froze
<sigger_> padge: from command line, "who" tells you that you are padge, right?
<padge> sigger_: whoa, you have to have x to change to?
<Shaffox> !wiki
<blazemonger> i never had this happen with even windows 95
<soundray> gordonjcp: not necessarily, the concept is good, but it's not widespread enough yet.
<sigger_> padge: well to enter a dir, I believe you have to have +x in the dir
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<gordonjcp> soundray: so basically you can only browse the files, you can't actually *use* them with anything?
<RAW-mEAT> okay i reboot now.
<blazemonger> i'm on a fresh install too
<irony> hello just discovered this xchat thing and am seeing if it works
<soundray> gordonjcp: for now, configure to mount your share in /etc/fstab, then you will have a proper mount point
<blazemonger> my video card is a opengl card and i have the latest drivers that are available
<mtymobile> blazemonger, what are you saying exactly by naming windows95?
<padge> sigger_: checking
<gordonjcp> soundray: yes, that's what I'm doing
<soundray> gordonjcp: you can use them with programs that are vfs aware
<blazemonger> well the molecule screensaver locked up my computer twice ive had to reboot
<padge> sigger_: That fixed that
<blazemonger> i'm trying to run things that ran in debian
<padge> sigger_: but the larger problem remains
<soundray> gordonjcp: oh, you are. Then you will have defined the mountpoint in /etc/fstab (second column)
<Gon> finally got ubuntu installed :D
<blazemonger> that i used and everything i used in debian doesn't work in ubuntu...
<soundray> Gon: congrats
<padge> sigger_: Correct me if I'm wrong, but users can belong to multiple groups, right?
<Kelbizzle> Gon, congrats!
<Gon> how do i install codecs?
<Gon> xD
<blazemonger> Gon: have alot of pot ready
<blazemonger> i just installed ubuntu for the 11th time
<soundray> !multimedia | Gon
<ubotu> Gon: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<blazemonger> and did the updates
<Gon> sweet thx
<gordonjcp> soundray: yes, I'm just setting that up just now
<sigger_> padge: just for kicks, cd / and ls -l sl to check perms
<Kelbizzle> lol @ blaze
<riotkittie> 11th. dear god.
<Gon> i think i like this better then windows
<blazemonger> why lol?
<mtymobile> Gon, use automatix2
<headphase> I am having something conflict my installation of amarok
<czr> any idea where to find gcc-4.1 for dapper? (doesn't exist in dapper-backports)
<blazemonger> ubuntu is giving me nothing BUT problems
<Gon> aight cool
<Pici> !automatix | mtymobile Gon
<blazemonger> and nightmares
<ubotu> mtymobile Gon: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Kelbizzle> <st0ner
<sigger_> padge: yes, users can belong to many groups.  e.g. try groups padge
<gordonjcp> soundray: a nice idea, but I suspect it's one for the GUI users
<fbarc> Anyone know where I can find the TYPES for an fsck -t?
<blazemonger> im wondering if this wasnt tested enough
<royel> Kelbizzle: maybe ask in here again.. an let me know what you find out :)
<soundray> gordonjcp: which one?
<riotkittie> problems and nightmares but you keep coming back.  the mind. it still boggles.
<Kelbizzle> royel,  no problem.
<gordonjcp> the gnome-vfs thing
<RAW-mEAT> soundray it says: system halted with a number before the system halted
<blazemonger> can't they make a note saying "This distro might crash old machines"
<RAW-mEAT> and after that comes nothing.
<mitcheloc> well can't get the second screen up /me is about to give up and just stick with one 17" and put the apple 23" in the closet :(
<Kelbizzle> I'll be back after I hit the glass
<fbarc> Is there a chat server for ubuntu that MSN users can logon to?
<Pici> fbarc: mount should tell you what the type of filesystems you have mounted
<padge> sigger_: wow, I'm in more groups than I thought I was.  But that confirms that I'm in the group 'secondlife'
<blazemonger> and i can't even get the tv out working on my rage128 all in wonder
<Norf-ubu> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<sigger_> padge: how about the ls?
<mtymobile> blazemonger, you are not using debian
<blazemonger> im not right now
<fbarc> Pici: thanks.. I'll try that..
<padge> sigger_: Yes, I can change to the dir from the console and get a list
<blazemonger> i just installed ubuntu thiniking it would be better than even debian
<padge> sigger_: However, I'm being treated as though I'm not a part of that group... as in my permissions are that of o instead of g
<riotkittie> then he found it so awful that installed it 10 more times :P
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: okay, that means at least it's safe to force-shutdown with the power button at this point.
<padge> sigger_: g has rwx on that directory
<blazemonger> do i need to reinstall ubuntu again?
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, I remeber this post in the forums "is ubuntu for you" doesnb't elp now but would have been a good read
<RAW-mEAT> okay, but its annoying to press 5 sec the poweroff button
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: there are two options now: 1) diagnose further, 2) employ a workaround involving grub. What would you prefer?
<padge> sigger_: of course, I haven't tried to write with the console, but nautilus did experience a change...
<blazemonger> well i'm a linux newb
<Kelbizzle> RAW-mEAT, pull the power plug
<RAW-mEAT> employ a workaround.
<blazemonger> a work around?
<sigger_> padge: (1) please double check the perms of the dir.  (cd /; ls -l sl) (2) try to create a file in sl (cd /sl; touch afile)
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, me too man just really savvy. and I troll alot.
<padge> sigger_: at first, nautilus somehow got the names of the contents, but nothing else about them.  Now it gets the fact that they are folders
<RAW-mEAT> nah its a pc behind a desk :/
<blazemonger> how do i prevent something as simple as a screensaver from freezing my system?
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, linux favors the prepared and persistant
<blazemonger> Kelbizzle:i'm not a troll
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: at the end of /boot/grub/menu.lst, make a new section with 'title Shutdown' and a single command, 'halt'
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, use no screensaver at all
<blazemonger> Kelbizzle:well if microsoft wouldn't have ripped me off on XP
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, I feel your pain there.
<blazemonger> well why are the screensavers there then?
<Gon> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<fbarc> Is there a chat server for ubuntu that MSN users can logon to?
<blazemonger> there needs to be linux for stoners
<Da9el> Somebody know how to unrar on ubuntu ?
<Gon> wait wait
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, Iis that the only screensaver that crashes your system?
<Gon> where do i get automated install for codecs again
<Gon> xD
<Pici> !rar | Da9el
<ubotu> Da9el: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<welemski> does anyone knows who can help me play quicktime movie in firefox? I already installed all the necessary plugins from totem,vlc,mplayer etc still it displays  "no video"
<blazemonger> Kelbizzle: nope
<RAW-mEAT> okay!
<Da9el> thanks!
<riotkittie> because screesavers rock. and the vast majority of us have no problem with them.
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger,  you have aim?
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, it's got to be something with the drivers
<blazemonger> riotkittie:well i have a top of the line system...a pentium 4 1.4ghz  at least top of the line for linux..a ATI RAGE 128 with 128 megabytes of memory
<fbarc> Pici:  I just tried 'sudo fsck /media/usbdisk -t vfat" but it just said "Read 512 bytes at 0:Is a directory"
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: to boot into the shutdown section, you have to do 'echo y | sudo grub-reboot N'
<blazemonger> Kelbizzle:I have the latest drivers
<blazemonger> could it be i need to make a custom kernel?
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: to find out the correct number to enter for N, do this:
<padge> sigger_: There are no non-directory files in the directory.  Should that work the same with a directory?  Also, I might have misled you about the placement of sl
<hdxx> welemski, download firefox addon MediaPlayerConnectivity
<Gon> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: grep ^title /boot/grub/menu.lst | nl -v 0
<blazemonger> I didn't even have these probs in FreeBSD and Freebsd is much more complex than ubuntu
<padge> sigger_: sl's whole path is /home/ftp/sl
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, no that screensave works on my notebook qwith crappy ati chip.
<Kelbizzle> and it doesn't crash my computer.
<blazemonger> Kelbizzle:it doesnt crash your computer? HOW?!?!?!??!
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: the number of the Shutdown section is what you want to feed to the grub-reboot command
<padge> sigger_: will (copy con > bla.txt) work to see if I can write?
<riotkittie> blazemonger: i know your specs. you ticked them off for me last night while you were on your tenth install and waxing poetic about how awful ubuntu was
<Pici> fbarc: you need to umount the device first and provide the device name, not the mount point to fsck
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: am I making sense?
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, I dunno. and that card can't even handle et in windows.
<blazemonger> i know riotkittie
<blazemonger> it handled windows PERFECT
<IanLiu> Hello
<soundray> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fbarc> Pici:  ahh..
<RAW-mEAT> iam trying to.. :)
<sigger_> padge: no matter re full path.  touch should work.  also when I asked about the perms, I was asking about it from above.  e.g. cd /home/ftp; ls -l sl
<SpudDogg> Today is my birthday...I feel like an old man.
<RAW-mEAT> one sec iam entering now things with gedit
<IanLiu> Where do I get GLIBC source code to compile it?
<blazemonger> so why would ubuntu crash on me but work great for millions of others
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, what made you choose that screensaver?
<blazemonger> cuz im stoned
<soundray> spuddogg: happy birthday, old man!
<padge> drwxrwxr-x
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, ohhhh it has druge reference thats why I was asking :-D
<huascar80> help, how can i rename a disc icon on the desktop? sda5 is now 'object", pro'
<SpudDogg> soundray, thanks!  25 is getting old, isn't it?
<Advanced> hey guys
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, like for thc, and lsd
<welemski> hdxx, yes MediaPlayerConnectivity solves the problem but it opens a lot of windows sometimes too annoying... is there any posibility of playing the .mov on a webpage without MediaPlayerConnectivity?
<blazemonger> things are getting sluggish on my system now
<IanLiu> how can I upgrade my GLIBC to 2.4 in Dapper Drake??
<blazemonger> Kelbizzle Yah :)
<padge> sigger_: drwxrwxr-x
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, how much ram do you have?
<meisam> guys sorry im stuck with tomcat 5.5, it is installed fully but i can not check it on 8180 port, it does not show up
<blazemonger> that's why i9 want to run this screensaver
<soundray> spuddogg: not if I'm the standard
<thekidrio> anyone here have mythtv running on ubuntu?
<blazemonger> i have 768 megabytes of memory
<blazemonger> if 768 megabytes of memory isn't enough for Ubuntu and it's based on Debian SOMETHING is wrong
<hdxx> welemski, try with mplayer plugin or xine plugin
<thekidrio> 768 is plenty
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, what kind of crah. nah I have 768
<soundray> meisam: is that the port you configured?
<Advanced> i just installed ubuntu, everything seemed to go fine, i rebooted to ubuntu, got to the loading screen and then it went into busybox, and gave me the error "bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off"
<sigger_> padge: cat > testfile
<Advanced> can anyone help me? :(
<blazemonger> once i select the screensaver things crash
<padge> sigger_: permission denied
<Kelbizzle> Advanced, just ask your question
<blazemonger> it freezes my WHOLE system
<Advanced> i did
<welemski> hdxx, all the necessary plugins were already installed... tried checking it with about:plugins
<IanLiu> Where can I find GLIBC sources to compile ??
<riotkittie> 756 is fine. im running on 256MB.
<huascar80> please help, I really gotta rename that drive icon on the desktop
<meisam> i have not configured any port, but i just say somewhere that is te port neede to be checked
<riotkittie> maybe your ram is shoddy.
<blazemonger> like i can't even use ctl alt backspace to get back to GDM
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, so when you select the screensaver AND IT TRIED TO PREVIEW IT IS WHEN IT CRASHESD?
<thekidrio> hrmm Advanced, hrmm interesting
<Gon> hey guys
<blazemonger> yes
<Gon> need a lil help with the codecs here
<Kelbizzle> opps caps.
<sigger_> padge: "who" says you're padge, right?
<RAW-mEAT> soundray: like title <tab> <tab> shutdown and root <tab> <tab> shutdown
<blazemonger> correct Kelbizzle and that's only one of 50 things that i've had gone wrong with Ubuntu
<meisam> soundray i have not configured any port, but i just say somewhere that is te port neede to be checked
<Advanced> any idea's kidrio? :(
<meisam> <riotkittie> maybe your ram is shoddy.
<RAW-mEAT> ?
<Advanced> i really want to try it out
<Gon> i have no idea on how to do this
<hdxx> welemski, then don't know sorry-:s
<Advanced> quite sick of mandriva and suse
<Advanced> :S
<padge> sigger_: who gives me four lines, they all start with padge
<ComradeC> I'm having problems with saving a location in the network settings tab, does anyone know why it wouldn't save a location for me?  Is there a manually way to save them in the console?
<soundray> meisam: sec
<blazemonger> Advanced at least mandriva and suse work
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, maybe ubuntu isn'ts for you right now....
<meisam> soundray sure
<newbuntie> how do i install an hp scanner in 6.06?
<blazemonger> Kelbizzle: why wouldn't it be for me?
<Gon> anyone?
<blazemonger> i have the hardware requirements
<IanLiu> Anyone could help me? I must upgrade my GLIBC in Dapper, but I don't know how... Any tips?
<sigger_> padge: then you are indeed padge.  jeez.  It hasn't hit me yet, but it will
<blazemonger> so you're saying i should go out and buy XP?
<thekidrio> hahahaha
<blazemonger> or windows 2000?
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, and it works right?
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, are you booted up to a stable system? besideds that screensaver?
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5958/
<newbuntie> how do i install an hp scanner in 6.06?
<tonyyarusso> I have a desktop computer with no monitor or keyboard.  I plugged it into my laptop via a crossover ethernet cable.  Network Manager on the laptop now says there is a wired connection.  ifconfig on the laptop gives IP addresses for interfaces eth0:avahi and eth1:avahi of 169.254.5.247 and 169.254.9.63, respectively.  How can I find out the IP of the desktop so I can ssh in and use it?
<blazemonger> Kelbizzle: i'm going to try to run the screensaver again okay?
<riotkittie> blazemonger: you dont have to go buy windows - you have gone on and on about how great debian is, why not use that
<royel> blazemonger: have you considered using the Kubuntu version?
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, no problem
<padge> sigger_: I used the GUI admin utility to add myself to the group... could this have anything to do with the umask?
<welemski> what happen to the petition for apple on making a quicktime version for linux?
<sigger_> padge: /home/ftp is kind of an odd place for it.  Unless you're setting the stuff up to be accessed by ftp.
<Ramosa> padge, i can't get Second Life running on Ubuntu.. I get "Window creator error".. something with GLX
<blazemonger> well ubuntu is more updated
<blazemonger> dont like KDE
<padge> sigger_: That is, in fact, exactly what it is
<Kelbizzle> you should be able to view that screensaver.
<padge> sigger_: however, I do want to be able to access it locally as well
<riotkittie> blazemonger: the disc you installed from,... did you use the same disc all 11 times?
<newbuntie> how do i install an hp scanner in 6.06?
<SpudDogg> soundray, i just called my insurance agent and my car insurance went down $300 today...I feel a little better to be 25.
<Kelbizzle> I can do it on my notebook
<blazemonger> yes riotkittie
<Kelbizzle> with radeon xpress 200m
<blazemonger> even verified the md5 sums
<sigger_> padge: dunno about the gui stuff.  I do almost everything via command line.
<blazemonger> everything seemed to install perfect
<blazemonger> then when i boot
<riotkittie> blazemonger: was it a disc you burned your self?
<RAW-mEAT> soundray cant connect to this link. :/
<blazemonger> things go wrong
<Kelbizzle> are you using edgy?
<blazemonger> yes
<blazemonger> it was
<blazemonger> im using edgy
<padge> sigger_: How do I add a user to a group with a command line?
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: it's a bit slow right now, try again
<LjL> padge: adduser user group
<IanLiu> any tips on Upgrading GLIBC on Dapper??
<LjL> IanLiu: yes: don't.
<riotkittie> blazemonger: did you check the md5 against  the downloaded iso ?  did you check the disc for errors on install?
<RAW-mEAT> okay i wait.
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, I'll be back I'm booting up my notebook
<blazemonger> yes i did
<blazemonger> i checked for errors
<sigger_> can use moduser for an existing user.  (man moduser)
<IanLiu> I cant upgrade it? :(
<Gon> mm
<meisam> soundray im here, when ever ur finished let me know plz thx
<Gon> anyone installed codecs?
<Gon> xD
<blazemonger> so how do i make this screensaver work? it's the ONLY one that doesn't work
<sigger_> padge: sorry thats usermod
<newbuntie> no one knows hot to install a scanner in ubuntu 6.06?
<riotkittie> !restricted > Gon
<welemski> can we make another petition for apple to make a quicktime version for linux?
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, do me a favor....make a new user. and see if the same thing happens?
<blazemonger> how do i make a new user
<Pici> blazemonger: Which screen saver?
<padge> LjL: I need to be root to do this, right
<LjL> IanLiu, it would be suicide, as i'm sure you're realize: the C library is used by just about any programs, and Dapper programs expect the Dapper version of it. your system would, in all likelihood, become hopelessly broken
<padge> sigger_: What is usermod?  adduser?
<LjL> padge: yes
<LjL> padge: sudo adduser user group
<soundray> meisam: I was going to install it and see for myself, but that would take to long (44 MB)
<blazemonger> pici: the molecule screensaver
<Gon> thx
<blazemonger> see if it works on your system
<royel> blazemonger: well, my experience with Ubuntu was that it seemed a lil bit more involved getting it setup to work the way I liked.. but once I did, it seems to me to be much better than the other distro's I've tried.. Suse, Opensuse, Mandriva,Freespire,PClinuxOS,Sabayon (although this one was almost perfect) an several others
<IanLiu> hmm...
<zOap> what type of webcam is suported as is in dapper? is there a list somewhere?
<riotkittie> !webcam
<soundray> meisam: are there any /etc/tomcat* directories?
<IanLiu> ok
<blazemonger> royel:my experience has been the direct opposite
<IanLiu> thanks
<meisam> Gon sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base \
<sigger_> padge: what LjL said
<meisam> Gon gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse \
<padge> sigger_: It says that I am already a member of that group.
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, system > administration > users and groups
<riotkittie> ugh. i should be partitioning :\
<meisam>  Gon gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs w32codecs
<Gon> thanks riotkittie
<padge> LjL: Thank you
<Gon> i got it
<Moxxon> Can someone tell me how to get ventrilo working for
<Moxxon> ubuntu?
<meisam> soundray where can i find it?
<meisam> etc?
<padge> LjL: I don't know how well you've been following my plight.  If you have, do you have any ideas?
<blazemonger> royel:how much time did you spend getting things to work? a month with no sleep and amphetamines?
<Kelbizzle> moxxon have you checked the forums?
<royel> blazemonger: hate to hear that, I think the other distro's run a lil better out of the box so to speak, but I'm glad I stuck with working out my troubles with Ubuntu, overal I'm totally happy with it now
<soundray> meisam: are there any /etc/tomcat* directories?
<blazemonger> royel:well i have tracks to work on
<royel> blazemonger: an several wipes an installs of other distros in between, yes :)
<padge> sigger_: okay, I might have found something
<sigger_> padge: you can write elsewhere, right?
<blazemonger> even arch is easier to get working
<meisam> soundray how can i check if there is any?
<RAW-mEAT> soundray it says i have to be root!
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger,  I've been working at it for 4 months I"ve broken two glass beauties out of fustration
<blazemonger> i'm gonna try selecting this screensaver again
<meisam> soundray in usr\share?
<padge> sigger_: Yes, I can write in my home folder and anyplace else that has rwx for o
<padge> sigger_: but get this...
<soundray> meisam: ls /etc/tomcat5.5
<Moxxon> Kelbizzle, Ive searchd google
* tont hello at all
<Moxxon> DIdnt find anything really :/
<meisam> Gon there were 3 lines did you fully get it baby?
<padge> sigger_: /home/ftp is owned by 'ftp' and belongs to the group 'nogroup'
<sidny4> anybody know how to get my logitech USB Trackball to work with ubuntu, I used to be able to plug it in and go, now it's like it isn't recognized
<Moxxon> Kelbizzle, couldyou link me the topic?
<Kelbizzle> Moxxon, I didn't think vent worked for linux. because I use ts
<padge> sigger_: I am not in nogoup, nor am I ftp
<Kelbizzle> Moxxon, lemme see if I can find it
<Moxxon> kk
<drx> sidny4, try plugging it into a DIFFERENT usb slot
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst', append the lines after the ### one
<holycow> anyone here handle ubuntu laptop support?  just curious how remote desktop (vnc) assistance is handled behind routers ... anyone have any special configs that lets them rount remote vnc desktop dealier over port 80 perhaps?
<sidny4> drx: I've tried all 3 of them
<padge> sigger_: Would child directories inherit restrictions like this?
<Kelbizzle> Moxxon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<sidny4> drx: it recognizes my USB Flash drive, and when I plug the mouse into another computer it works fine
<royel> Moxxon: Vent does support a linux client (yet), I've even tried to run it thru wine with no luck
<soundray> meisam: okay, it seems that 8180 is the port that it should be running on. Is your apache configured, up and running?
<meisam> ssoundray   policy.d  erver.xml  web.xml
<sigger_> padge: mmm, don't think so.  e.g. my /mnt is root.root  however /mnt/stor/1 is writeable by many non-root people
<sigger_> padge: your /home may even be root.root
<meisam> ssoundray yes apache is working with no problem
<meisam> ssoundray yes apache is ok and im using it with mysql
<blazemonger> will ubuntu freezing my system and having to restart my pc all the time cause problems?
<padge> sigger_: You are correct, and the permissions are drwxr-xr-x
<sigger_> padge: so, how'd you get the sl dir there?
<Moxxon> How do you install packages
<padge> sigger_: I created it as root
<Cyrus25801> I have a audio cd that i can't play on my pc because of encryption. Is there a program that can cut through the encryption
<sigger_> padge: and how'd you get the files there?
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, no it shouldn't.
<meisam> ssoundray yes etc/tomcat exists
<PeaceLover> heya
<padge> sigger_: I put them there before I used chgrp and chown
<headphase> I am having trouble installing amarok
<blazemonger> whoever coded this molecule screensaver was a crappy coder
<Cyrus25801> PeaceLover: hi ho silver
<RAW-mEAT> it says again that i have to be root to do echo y | .....
<raxip> Hello
<Cyrus25801>  I have a audio cd that i can't play on my pc because of encryption. Is there a program that can cut through the encryption
<hdxx> headphase, what trouble
<raxip> interest
<padge> sigger_: more correctly, I put them there before I changed the permissions
<blazemonger> this ubuntu distro is making me angry
<blazemonger> i'm starting to hate computers now
<soundray> meisam: have you got a java sdk installed? dpkg -l j2*
<sigger_> padge: I'm running out of stuff.
<ompaul> blazemonger, funny there are a few million who don't get mad at it
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, don't bite noones head off.
<headphase> hdxx: it says I have a conflict with othe applications when I try to install it in add/remove programs
<LiENUS> why the heck is p7zip exe named "7zr" in ubuntu?
<blazemonger> ompaul:that's what i want to knoqw..Why is this a ISOLATED incidence?
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, I know what you mean man. lots of blown high messin with it.
<meisam>  soundray yes i have
<hdxx> headphase, install in console (apt-get)
<Kelbizzle> blaze have you posted in the forums? submitted a bug report?
<ompaul> blazemonger, well if you think code is bad, you are entitled to not just say it is bad but yoiu can also submit a suggested fix
<blazemonger> i found people complaining about the molecule screensaver
<Gon> thanks guys
<sigger_> padge: what are perms of /home/ftp
<blazemonger> most of the probs i have have already been posted by OTHER people
<soundray> meisam: have you edited /etc/default/tomcat5.5 to tell tomcat where the j2sdk is?
<headphase> hdxx: apt-get amarok?
<meisam> soundray un  j2re1.4        <none>         (no description available)
<meisam> un  j2se-common    <none>         (no description available)
<hdxx> headphase, sudo apt-get install amarok
<yettenet> Ummmmmm
<ompaul> blazemonger, I found that screen saver issues was more to do with video cards that were not behaving themselves
<padge> sigger_: drwxr-xr-x
<meisam> soundray no
<soundray> meisam: do not paste here
<yettenet> Does anyone have xfce? :P
<meisam> soundray sorry :(
<lolman> yettenet, yep
<blazemonger> well I have a stable video card
<yettenet> I can't find where it puts screenshots when I press print screen
<yettenet> :P
<meisam> soundray no i have not said uet
<sigger_> padge: perhaps try making /home/ftp go+x - even if just temporarily to see if thats it?
<blazemonger> one that works and has been around..the dependable Rage 128
<meisam> soundray how should i be telling?
<headphase> hdxx: I have done that before
<blazemonger> works on even Solaris
<sigger_> padge: perhaps try making /home/ftp go+w - even if just temporarily to see if thats it? (typo)
<Kelbizzle> hdxx, don't forget the dependancies.
<headphase> hdxx: do I need to restart?
<padge> sigger_: I will try that, but I will break it into two steps to be more conclusive
<lolman> yettenet, I think it puts them on the clipboard, let me check
<sigger_> padge: sure
<Kelbizzle> yettenet, should ask you where to put them
<Kelbizzle> yettenet, the default is desktop.
<blazemonger> but a system FREEZING over running simple code? I don't see anything complex with screensavers
<soundray> meisam: gksudo gedit /etc/default/tomcat5.5
<yettenet> It doesn't save there
<yettenet> :P
<ompaul> blazemonger, if something does not work then why insist on trying it out, like either fix it or move on,
<blazemonger> i dont know how to fix it
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger,  it's def. a video issue.
<blazemonger> Kelbizzle so how do i fix it?
<Pici> blazemonger: Log a bug report then
<ompaul> blazemonger, so what video card have you got?
<meisam> soundray then?
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, bug report
<blazemonger> compengi:A Rage 128 it's a good video card
<Shaffox> !paste
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, thats an old card
<ompaul> blazemonger, and what driver are you using?
<blazemonger> Kelbizzle; but it's good
<nusa42> Sup - Need a little advice on setting up X server for 1360x768 resolution. Progress so far is that I used 915resolution to hack onboard gfx BIOS (Intel i855G), added modelines in xorg.conf and screen resolution, and edited /etc/default/915resolution and added a script with the 915resolution hack to /etc/init.d/widescreen. However the resolution starts up in 1280x1024 and the 1360x768 isnt available under preferences->screen resolution. I have to manually perform t
<soundray> meisam: add a line "JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/j2se/1.4"
<blazemonger> the one that comes with ubuntu
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, THATS WHY
<hdxx> headphase: what is your error in amarok? if you don't know, type amaok in console, and copy/paste on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<blazemonger> what other driver do i use?
<ompaul> blazemonger, change it to vesa
<soundray> meisam: save, then 'sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 restart'
<blazemonger> change it to VESA?!? i won't have opengl anymore
<Cyrus25801>  I have a audio cd that i can't play on my pc because of encryption. Is there a program that can cut through the encryption
<blazemonger> will I?
<blazemonger> i used the same exact driver in debian
<Gon> ey riokittie
<ompaul> blazemonger, choices choices choices you know what is faulty don't know what is wrong, but can take out my initial suggestion to make it work?
<ciga> hi
<Gon> could you link me again to the multimedia thing earlier
<meisam> soundray dude i have jdk 1.6.0
<Gon> i kinda lost the link
<padge> sigger_: That did not allow me to write a file in sl, however I am able to write a file in ftp
<RAW-mEAT> soundray it always says i have to be root to perform this.
<blazemonger> ompaul:will OpenGL still work?
<ompaul> blazemonger, that is just the debian driver from sid
<padge> sigger_: that being change o+w
<Gon> !multimedia
<RAW-mEAT> also gksudo and sudo does not work.
<padge> sigger_: Now that I'm putting data into cat, how do I write an EOF? :)
<soundray> meisam: give it the path to that, then
<blazemonger> use VESA right?
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: perform what exactly?
<sigger_> padge: ergh. was hoping that changing /home/ftp would do it.  ctrl+D
<blazemonger> ompaul: well i was using debian sid and the molecule saver didnt crash
<gogogadget> can someone help me with a wireless problem
<blazemonger> and i see zero reason why it would in ubuntu
<ciga> I have a double layered DVD-RAM (9.4GB). how do I use it with ubuntu?
<blazemonger> or ubunpoo with the experience ive had with it
<ompaul> blazemonger, be nice
<blazemonger> ok ok
<headphase> hdxx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5964/
<SonicChao> how do I remove my ubuntu partition?
<Advanced> hey guys
<padge> sigger_: That would have been convenient for the time being, however it would have left me in confusion as the circumstances are identical to that of /home and /home/padge
<SonicChao> and make Windows use 100% of hte drive again?
<soundray> ompaul: this person is resistant to advice or reason. I wasted half an hour of my wife with him or her yesterday
<Advanced> i finally got it to boot
<Advanced> it was trying to boot from sda instead of hda
<Advanced> :)
<RAW-mEAT> you have to be root to do echo y | .....
<Advanced> but now i have another problem
<ompaul> soundray, I called him a troll by another name
<Cyrus25801> SonicChao: why do you want to do that
<ompaul> but now .. hey
<Advanced> when it loads in, i assume it reaches the login screen, but i cant see it
<Advanced> as it says it is out of range on my monitor
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: what have you found for N ?
<Advanced> which is strange because its at 74 hz, yet my monitor can handle up to 75
<SonicChao> Don't ask why, just tell me how. >>
<Advanced> anyway, that aside, how can i lower it?
<sigger_> padge: I hear you.  step 1 get it working right (i.e not by just forcing /sl with o+w). step 2 figure out why.
<Advanced> i tried entering recovery mode but it just gives me a command line interface
<Cyrus25801> SonicChao: you are being cocky and that way you wont get any answers
<nusa42> Can any1 explain the relationship between the System->Preferences->Screen Resolution and xorg.conf file - Cause my edits doesn't match the resolution utility!?
<SonicChao> sorry :<
<cbx33> does anyone know how the ubuntu live cd remastering workd for edgy?
<RAW-mEAT> soundray it was number 5
<sacater> hey whats that thing on the bottom of the screen called, where its lined up with icons, and when you hover over one it grows bigger than the rest and can be clicked on, a bit like mac os
<SonicChao> because I use windows more anyway?
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, have you tried this at all?
<RAW-mEAT> so i put echo y | grub-reboot 5
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<blazemonger> im about to try it
<LiENUS> cbx33, whachutalking bout willis?
<SonicChao> and my windows boot is slower with linux on the drive.
<sigger_> padge: sorry, but I'm out of ideas.  I'm around for a bit if you have ideas or questions (or results!)
<Cyrus25801> SonicChao: use norton partition magic
<cbx33> LiENUS, remasytering a live cd
<SonicChao> Cyrus25801, link?
<blazemonger> my card is not a radeon chipset
<mX> is it possible to make an installable preconfigured version of ubuntu?
<Cyrus25801> SonicChao: so remove windows it sucks anyway
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger,  nevermind I just saw your ins't radeon
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: does it work when you run 'sudo grub-reboot 5' and just enter Y by hand?
<hdxx> headphase: i think you need to install older liblaries, and then newer
<Cyrus25801> SonicChao: search with google
<SonicChao> Cyrus25801, I don't need your opinion. :<
<padge> sigger_: I have changed ownership of sl to padge, and that fixes it.  Everything works exactly as I would expect, except group permissions are being ignored
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, get a nvidia card.
<SonicChao> I just want to remove it. Maybe some peple use windows more.
<Advanced> guys, ubuntu boots out of range for my monitor, could someone help me fix this or link me to a page that will help?
<hossasaur> hey, i just installed ubuntu, few questions
<Cyrus25801> SonicChao: then piss of and get help somewhere else
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, geforce4 ti 4200
<hossasaur> can i go between workspaces with a keystroke?
<sigger_> padge: ok, sorry I couldn't nail it down for ya
<ompaul> SonicChao, well format it and then use append if it is available
<blazemonger> Kelbizzle:i don't have access to a nvidia card
<hossasaur> like alt-tab for windows
<SonicChao> Is that what you would tell someone if they wanted to remove Ubuntu?
<SonicChao> Windows*
<Pici> Calm down.
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, buy one from computergeeks.com it will be hella cheap
<SonicChao> 'friendly' community, I'll keep that in mind.
<soundray> hossasaur: I think you can configure one in System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts
<hossasaur> soundray: thanks
<blazemonger> how much kel?
<blazemonger> how can i tell it will work with my system?
<Advanced> i guess i'll go back to searching the forum for hours again ;-;
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger,  less than 50
<blazemonger> or my motherboard
<Cyrus25801> SonicChao: you are the one with cocky comments and bad attitude
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger,  it's an old card.
<blazemonger> i've invested all of my money in records and synths
<mr_daniel> is there a way to save a .ram or .rm file to harddisk ?
<SonicChao> Cyrus25801, actually no, I come with a question and get told my OS sucks.
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger,  but it works great, with beryl with TCE
<blazemonger> i don't have enough left over for computer upgrades
<padge> sigger_: I appreciate your going through the steps with me anyway.  It's somehow comforting that the problem is genuine and I'm not just a tool :)
<SonicChao> Not everyone has the same opinion as you. -.-
<SeamusLP> http://www.digg.com/videos/educational/Rat_with_spinal_cord_injury_cured_with_embryonic_stem_cells
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger,  yea I hear ya.
<sigger_> padge: doesn
<blazemonger> and besides i thought linux was for people who didnt want to upgrade..
<headphase> hdxx: where do I ge them from?
<RAW-mEAT> soundray yes this works.
<nusa42> Any1 have experience with 915resolution utility?
<ompaul> SonicChao, I suggested a way for you to do it
<Cyrus25801> SonicChao: well the truth hurts (how do you crash windows.....nothing it does it all on it's own)
<sigger_> padge: doesn't mean you're not ;)  happy to try to help.
<RAW-mEAT> but it says something with bios supports only 18 cylinders..
<gogogadget> I have wpa_supplicant installed but there is no .conf file
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, no linux isn't for people who can't upgrade.
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: does it shut down properly?
<blazemonger> I can't upgrade
<RAW-mEAT> no it reboots and when i select by hand "shutdown" it turns down immiadetly.
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, ok you can't upgrade...and you need a stable system...us no screensaver.
<soundray> SonicChao: are you still looking for advice on removing ubuntu? Or has the desire to fight taken over?
<padge> sigger_: Haha, I hadn't considered that possiblility(watch, the solution to this will involve similar thinking).  If I think of it, I'll let you know what the problem is as soon as I get it worked out
<blazemonger> i have ati radeon card 9600 laying next to me that i tried to use when trying to build my own system, i built the system put things together and accidentally dropped a joint on the motherboard
<SonicChao> ompaul, thanks :3
<SonicChao> soundray, still would like an explanation...
<blazemonger> and baby went up in smoke lol
<hossasaur> also, how do i install codecs for mplayer and movie player?
<sigger_> padge: thanks.  Look forward to hearing what (likely silly) thing I missed too.
<SonicChao> I don't know how to format.
<hdxx> headphase: type in console: sudo apt-cache search packet_name .. in your case sudo apt-cache search kdelibs4c2a .. and so on.. but before you gonan install, trype sudo apt-get remove packet_name .. and then install (sudo apt-get install packet_name
<meisam> soundray whta was the name of the file u told me to open up?
<hossasaur> i downloaded the codec package for mplayer, but i can't get access to the usr/lib directory
<hossasaur> i need to be admin?
<Arcad3> any how to ...change ubuntu edgy boot splash with one o my own?
<maelvino`> dunno
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: but doing the grub-reboot 5 should boot into the shutdown menu option automatically...
<blazemonger> another time i installed a sound card and didn't realize my computer was on (i thought it was off),
<soundray> meisam: 'sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 restart'
<Gon> whats a good torrent client for ubuntu?
<Pici> !usplash  | Arcad3
<soundray> meisam: gksudo gedit /etc/default/tomcat5.5
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, man I thought I'de never say this to anyone. you have to stop smoking man
<Arcad3> !usplash
<Gon> anyone?
<blazemonger> why do i need to stop smoking?
<hossasaur> i'm having booting troubles
<Pici> Arcad3: The bot is lagging.. :/
<hossasaur> before installing ubuntu, i was running vista
<soundray> SonicChao: boot the desktop CD, open gparted, remove the ubuntu partitions and resize the Windows one to cover the freed space.
<ciga> Anyone would help me out how to use a double layered DVD-RAM disc?
<blazemonger> how's vista hossasaur?
<hossasaur> before installing vista, i set up all partitions needed for both
<RAW-mEAT> soundray my system does not boot now it says maximum of cylinders exeedet
<Arcad3> Pici r u from ro?
<hossasaur> blazemonger: i actually really like it
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, yo you tried to install hardware with your system still running.
<nusa42> Gon: Nice stealth ' dropbox-like client is mldonkey - just "apt-get install mldonkey-server"
<Pici> Arcad3: Nope. US
<blazemonger> really hossasaur? will it run on a p4 ?
<SonicChao> soundray, ok, I heard somewhere you should defrag windows first, is this true?
<hossasaur> blazemonger: it took a little finessing
<Gon> thx
<blazemonger> i dont care about the aero crap
<hossasaur> i have no idea
<meisam> soundray i have added this: JAVA_HOME=/home/meisam/jdk1.6.0/bin is that right?
<ubotu> Arcad3: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ompaul> blazemonger, kindly keep the conversation in a chat room this is a support channel and not for vista
<soundray> SonicChao: no
<phaded> Greetings all
<blazemonger> ompaul ok...sorry
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, http://www.geeks.com/products.asp?cat=VCD
<hossasaur> anyways, prior to installing vista, i set up the partitions
<SonicChao> soundray, ok, thanks :3 I wrote down what you said and will try it when I have free time
<soundray> SonicChao: it used to be true, when you were downsizing, but not any more
<nusa42> Gon: Uses a web based interface as default - but there's several GUI utilities for it...
<hossasaur> one ntfs for vista, one fat32 for media, one ext3 for ubuntu, one swap
<blazemonger> i'm nowhere close to geek Kelbizzle
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, there cheap cards all under 100 bucks  and they are some really good cards.
<hossasaur> installed vista, everything worked
<hossasaur> installed ubuntu, now i can't get into vista
<blazemonger> only thing is who will install the video card?
<LiENUS> vista sucks :/
<soundray> meisam: no, JAVA_HOME=/home/meisam/jdk1.6.0
<blazemonger> i've never successfully put a computer together
<hossasaur> if i click vista longhorn in grub, it hangs at a loading screen
<Cyrus25801> LiENUS: i'm with you
<blazemonger> or installed a video card
<hossasaur> i didn't format that partition while installing ubuntu
<hossasaur> i left it alone
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, I could walk you through that shyt over the phone yo. you sound like my gf.
<blazemonger> successfully
<LiENUS> hossasaur,  thats expected...
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: you can't boot into ubuntu any more?
<blazemonger> i always have to pay people to do it
<hossasaur> did grub mess up something with the boot process of vista/
<battlesquid> vista? what's the point... vista isn't much more than winxp in a new packaging
<Cyrus25801> LiENUS: yea
<LiENUS> battlesquid,  no its a lot more
<hossasaur> LiENUS: what can i do to fix it/
<blazemonger> Kelbizzle:you could walk me through it?
<blazemonger> the local computer shop wants to charge me $100 for installing a video card
<LiENUS> hossasaur,  vista prolly hangs because of grub
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, yea man.
<RAW-mEAT> soundray only in secure mode
<hossasaur> LiENUS: so what should i do to fix it?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<phaded> I'm not sure if it's improper to ask this here, considering I'm running Kubuntu. I recently installed the newest Kubuntu and had no problems except for one thing. I can't get the sound working in Amarok or Kaffeiene. I'm running integrated sound, and the sound works elsewhere.It's just those two programs. Anyone have any idea how to remedy this?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ompaul> !language
<blazemonger> how can i telll which video card will work with my system
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: can you pastebin your menu.lst pls
<blazemonger> sorry about my language
<LiENUS> hossasaur, vista has a bunch of drm  junk in it and most likely its detecting grub and saying "nuh uh its not signed by ms"
<RAW-mEAT> okay.
<ompaul> LiENUS, that is offtopic please leave it
<blazemonger> i'm educated just not in computers/technology
<Kelbizzle> blaze do you have aol instant messenger?
<blazemonger> Kelbizzle:yah i do
<battlesquid> LiENUS, you're on the wrong channel if you wish to advertise for microsoft... go away
<LiENUS> ompaul, hes asking why he cant boot into vista using the grub installed by ubuntu
<Kelbizzle> yo Im me
<hossasaur> LiENUS: i haven't run linux in 10 years, how do i change it?
<blazemonger> ok
<LiENUS> how is it offtopic ompaul ?
<Kelbizzle> ocdutchmaster
<meisam> soundray yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<meisam> soundray thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<LiENUS> ompaul,  is grub not part of ubuntu?
<meisam> soundray i love uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<LiENUS> ompaul, because last i checked ubuntu installs grub by default...
<battlesquid> kick these spammers!
<ompaul> LiENUS, the whole starting about it is a bunch of drm
<hossasaur> ompaul: he's helping me with grub
<soundray> meisam: don't do it, you'll get told off for so much enthusiasm
<blazemonger> ok
<blazemonger> im on aim now
<Kelbizzle> blazemonger, my sn is ocdutchmaster
<LiENUS> ompaul,  so grub is unsupported by ubuntu?
<soundray> meisam: but I'm glad you're up and running
<phaded> lol
<LiENUS> ompaul, why does ubuntu include grub on the cd if its unsupported?
<sacater> whats the command to send a window to another workspace
<ompaul> LiENUS, I think you know the answer to tha
<ompaul> t
<meisam> soundray ok, dude then i have added this line to the bashrc fro java path to compile my java file, should i ommit bin at the end also there?
<marcel> I got a message "Could not exec dpkg!" what is that?
<LiENUS> ompaul, ubotu says grub is supported by ubuntu, so apparently im not offtopic
<Kelbizzle> grub wouldn't be offtopi
<hossasaur> LiENUS: i haven't run linux in 10 years, i'm sort of new to this again, how do i fix this? do i get rid of grub?
<phaded> It means it couldn't exec dpkg ;D
<LiENUS> ompaul,  so i will continue helping him
<ompaul> and did I say it was  unsupported - your comments were more addressed to the unsupported aspects
<soundray> meisam: no, they are two different things
<ompaul> LiENUS, work away
<sacater> whats the command to send a window to another workspace
<soundray> meisam: (java home directory and path to java executables)
<meisam> soundray ok ok, dun take ur time anymore
<meisam> sorry
<meisam> thx
<soundray> meisam: no problem
<phaded> sacater: you can actually drag the programs window in the tray area over there
<phaded> sacater: well, not the tray area, but down on the open program list
<Cyrus25801> sorry about just now guys. With the windows dood.if you look at the conversation you will see that he was really being rood. but any way njoy. c ya
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<marcel> I am trying to download updates and get this message" could not exec dpkg!" what can I do?
<nusa42> Hmm .. Anyone have any advice of setting 1360x768 resolution?
<sacater> phaded: kk that works, but is there a key command
<soundray> nusa42: have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'?
<phaded> sacater: I'm not entirely sure. I'm rather new myself. I'll look it up :D
<marcel> no
<RAW-mEAT> soundray: www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7563
<nusa42> soundray: yeah - doesn't add this ood resolution
<sacater> phaded: ty
<LiENUS> hossasaur,  gimme a min...
<RAW-mEAT> soundray i added line 152 and 153
<LiENUS> hossasaur,  !pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LiENUS> !pastebin hossasaur
<ompaul> marcel, what are you using to do the updates with?
<LiENUS> !pastebin | hossasaur
<ubotu> hossasaur: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nusa42> soundray: ive configured xorg.conf with modelines, but the "screen resolution" utility does not reassemble the newly configured xorg when restarted.
<marcel> there is an icon on the top  - I just double click
<hossasaur> LiENUS: one sec
<phopos> hi
<phopos> I have some problems with a USB 2.0 PCI Hub
<phaded> sacater: i cant seem to find a command. i'm as stumped as you are but i will continue to look
<headphase> hdxx: do I have to do this for all of them
<igor> hi all..
<sorush20> is there a restore to a recoverypoint program like in windows in linux?
<chaoticg33k> hello everyone
<iosdfjdosi> hi
<phaded> hello igor, chaotic
<phopos> i plugged the pci hub but when connecting a webcam (usb 2.0) it appears as connected to a USB 1.1 port
<phopos> why is that?
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: that looks all right. Try a 'sudo grub-install /dev/hda'
<dave__> Hi, I have just installed ubuntu and so far love it.  one thing which is bugging me is the resolution.  I am using a 19" lcd and that requires 1024x1200ish and the largest available in the res settings is 1024x768.  how do i get a bigger res then this?
<headphase> hdxx: and if I do, do I remove all of them before I install any of them?
<chaoticg33k> I start the long process of trasnfering my music to my linux
<ompaul> !resolution | dave__
<ubotu> dave__: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hdxx> headphase: yes because you need older version to isntall fist, then you can update on newer
<apollo2011> I am having some trouble with the ubuntu repos. I am trying to install the kde-devel package, but it won't install because there are some package dependencies that are not going to be installed. Can someone help me?
<soundray> nusa42: have you seen this http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soundray> ?
<igor> why my ubuntu keeps trying to conect to: {TCP} cen02.ibeu.org.br(10.1.1.8):53256 -> po-in-f91.google.com(72.14.253.91):80
<LiENUS> igor, you running firefox?
<hdxx> headphase: when did you isntall ubbuntu ?
<phaded> I get no sound out of Kaffeine or Amarok, but sound from everything else. Anyone know why?
<hossasaur> LiENUS: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5972/
<hossasaur> this question is dumb, but how do i login as admin?
<phaded> hoss: You can't
<headphase> hdxx: this morning
<Zoohouse> I want to update from phpbb phpBB 2.0.21 to phpbb2.0.22. All i need is "phpBB 2.0.22 [ Changed Files Only ] " file right? Steps: backup database and config log then override new files?? thats all I have to do??
<dacks> hossasaur, 'sudo su'
<phaded> hoss: If you need to use super user priveledges, use the sudo command in xterm
<IceTox> Hey! Using Wine emulator, where is the C hdd located?
<hossasaur> phaded: then how do i change files in root directory?
<LiENUS> IceTox, ~/.wine/drive_c
<soundray> phaded: maybe they are configured to use arts. Reconfigure for alsa output.
<Zoohouse> opps, wrong channel. Sorry
<LiENUS> hossasaur, windows vista is installed in the first partition right?
<IceTox> thanks a lot LiENUS :-)
<hossasaur> LiENUS: yes
<hdxx> headphase: i think is better to do fresh install..  i think your packets messed
<phaded> hoss: You should be able to do it in an xterm window
<igor> LiENUS: yes I am
<hdxx> headphase: and i will give you my sourecs,list
<phaded> soundray: thanks i will try
<LiENUS> IceTox, do ls -al ~/.wine/dosdevices to see all the drives and their locations
<headphase> hdxx: so do I remove all of them?
<hossasaur> phaded: eh...what's an xterm window?
<hdxx> headphase: yes
<LiENUS> igor, ubuntu 6.06 or 6.10?
<dsquare> hi im having some difficulty obtaining the GPG key from http://ubuntu.berylproject.org...when i type the command my cursor just blinks but there is no network traffic...
<igor> LiENUS: 6.10 edgy
<phaded> hoss: Right click on the desktop, Execute command, type xterm and hit enter
<IceTox> yah, thanks a lot LiENUS :-)
<dave__> ompaul: where is the sudo?
<soundray> hossasaur: open a terminal and run 'sudo -i'. You will have root rights for everything you do in that terminal after that.
<LiENUS> igor, thats firefox's google toolbar, it pulls search statistics
<l00x> ubuntu.beryl-project.org
<HeavyMetaller> salve qui aiuto per ubuntu?
<nusa42> soundray: yeah - used 915resolution instead - no dice. The resolutions I put in xorg.conf isn't added when i restart the system. However if I just do the 915resolution hack and restart X, then I get the 1360x768 fine - when I restart, it's back to default resolutions again (/etc/default/915resolution startup script is configured and an additional script in init.d with the actual hack is also present)
<ompaul> dave__, in a terminal I have to work now
<hossasaur> soundray: thanks, do i have to do this every time i open the terminal, or restart? or is this permanent?
<igor> LiENUS: damn god
<LiENUS> hossasaur, http://www.pro-networks.org/forum/about78184.html#dualboot try reading that...
<CaptainMorgan> how do I change a trackpad settings(IBM) so that when I scroll and move the mouse at the same time, backward and forward buttons are NOT pressed?
<LiENUS> igor, whats wrong with that?
<soundray> hossasaur: it's only for the one terminal session
<igor> LiENUS: I recieve a huge firewall LOG in the end of day.. think about 200 client ubuntu hosts doing this
<hossasaur> soundray: is there a way to permanently make this work?
<CaptainMorgan> it scrolls, but if pressed a certain way, then the last page visited forward or back will appear
<sacater> phaded: kk
<hossasaur> LiENUS: thanks
<soundray> nusa42: is that init.d script linked from the /etc/rc?.d directories?
<LiENUS> igor,  so filter it out
<CaptainMorgan> I didn't recall this happening in Hoary, but maybe it's something to do with my conf
<soundray> nusa42: alternatively, call the init.d script from /etc/rc.local
<student2> my repository list doesn't refresh
<igor> LiENUS: now that  I know what is this.. I will.. thankz LiENUS
<headphase> hdxx: could you give it to me now, I have a class in 30 min
<student2> it's taking forever
<nusa42> yeah - should be - followed a tutorial -
<student2> I'm in a class
<fbarc> anoyone know how to get ltwinmodems working?
<nixion252> how do i add a album or artist columns to my mp3 folders in nautilus
<tonyyarusso> fbarc: sometimes.  linmodems.org, !dialup
<soundray> hossasaur: no, you will have to use sudo -i everytime you want to do administration. Please don't set it up any differently, because the Ubuntu design is inherently more secure than any 'login as admin'-hacks
<LiENUS> !modem | fbarc
<ubotu> fbarc: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<student2> does anyone know what repository downloading failed mean?
<drees> Hallo allemaal
<plagerism> How would I make portmap start before the sytem tries to mount auto filesystems??  I want to put /usr/ /sbin/ and others on readonly filesystem and serve them to multiple nodes with nfs, however when it boots up it cant mount them cause portmap isnt started
<drees> hello roomies, greetings from Holland
<marcel> when I use synoptic to install it tells me "could not exec dpkg!" what can I do?
<hossasaur> soundray: thanks
<bauer77> can having to big a swap file slow the system down ? And if so how would I adjust the swapfile?
<LiENUS> marcel, how are you launching synaptic?
<cmp1988> Anyone here can help me get a D-Link DWL-G132 working on Ubuntu and Ubuntu-derivatives based on edgy?
<Dame> !video capture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video capture - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hdxx> headphase: ok just a minute
<bauer77> I make it 1.5 times my  memory, is that to much
<marcel> system - administration - synoptic
<soundray> bauer77: no, and no
<bauer77> soundray: thanks
<RAW-mEAT> soundray now iam waiting after i did gksudo grub-reboot 5
<unop> bauer77,  linux uses only that much swap space it needs -- so having a huge swap partition make no difference to one that is sufficient
<chaoticg33k> anyone know how to make xchat go to the system tray when I minimze/close?
<dave__> can anyone quickly tell me how to get into the sudo?
<varkatope> marcel: do you have another program running, like the updatemanager?
<headphase> hdxx: I think I made a mistake
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: it won't work with gksudo. Use sudo for command-line programs
<RAW-mEAT> ok
<Ian_> Hey guys, I'm trying to install grub on my fakeraid array (using dmraid), and upon running grub-install /dev/mapper/sil_aeahdfdcbdba, I'm met with the error 'sil_aeahdfdcbdba5 has no corresponding BIOS drive' .. sil_aeahdfdcbdba5 is my first logical parition (second over-all) and is mounted to /boot.
<thekidrio> dave__: type sudo followed by command to use sudo
<hdxx> headphase: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5976/
<hdxx> but this is for edgy eft
<marcel> not sure, I actually double click an Icon that appears on the top of my Gnome window - right side
<dave__> thekidrio: do that on the desktop?
<Muzik83> Ian_: not 100% sure on this, but i dont think you can boot off of a "fake" raid array
<cmp1988> Ok, whenever I try the normal Ndiswrapper stuff on edgy, as soon as I get to the $ modprobe ndiswrapper  part, the system hangs, any ideas?
<hossasaur> LiENUS: iirc, i saw install say it was using a scsi drive
<hossasaur> LiENUS: is there a way to check?
<thekidrio> dave__: do that inside a terminal
<Ian_> Muzik83, with dmraid. It's dodgy, but it works.
<marcel> when I mouseover it tells me "there are 65 updates available"
<X3N> Hello, Is anyone here connected via the ISP BT (yahoo) ?
<Muzik83> Ian_: ok nm then :p
<Dame> Can somebody recommend some good video capturing program?
<drees> test
<eriklo> disk UUID in fstab? How very... new
<thekidrio> applications --> accessories --> terminal
<LiENUS> hossasaur, is this your personal home pc?
<dave__> thekidrio: sorry to be a little thick, but what and where is a terminal?
<hossasaur> LiENUS: personal laptop
<dacks> marcel, you probably want to install those updates to stay current
<soundray> eriklo: very cool, too ;)
<AMD> how do i send a file using bluetooth
<LiENUS> hossasaur, its ide
<marcel> yes
<Ian_> I'm going to go and look up the grub error, Muzik83, but I was hoping someone might have some experience with dmraid
<drees> test
<thekidrio> dave__:  applications --> accessories --> terminal
<hdxx> headphase: like i said install ubuntu again, and use my repos.
<marcel> but it doesn't let me
<unop> X3N,  BT != Yahoo :p
<eriklo> soundray: Oh well, have to read up on it
<dacks> marcel, why not
<dave__> thekidrio: cheers mate
<RAW-mEAT> soundray now the error with the 18 cylinders while booting happens again.
<AMD> i have Bluetooth File Sharing 0.8.0 installed
<thekidrio> dave__: terminal gives you access to the command line :)
<cmp1988> terminal is the scary black and white box that does things to your comptuer
<dave__> thekidrio: similar to ms dos then?
<X3N> unop: that's the isp package name because they tie in services from Yahoo
<LiENUS> hossasaur,  unless you payed extra for a scsi laptop...
<marcel> it gives me a message "could not exec dpkg!'
<IceTox> Anyone know if there's any good software out for broadcasting music and being a radio host using ubuntu?
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: but only if you boot the default, correct? Recovery works?
<unop> X3N,  aye indeed -- I was a BT/Yahoo customer for about 2 years
<thekidrio> dave__:  yeah similar in input :)
<phaded> I used to go by the nick x3n for like 13 years. Heh.
<cmp1988> Anyone know how to disable a native linux atheros driver to get my Wireless card to work?
<phaded> I also owned x3n.net xD
<RAW-mEAT> soundray yes recovery works
<soundray> cmp1988: edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<RAW-mEAT> so i fixed it again with grub-install
<X3N> phaded: always wondered who owned that, i've got x3n.me.uk and wanted x3n.net for my server's host names :p
<profoX`> ALSA stopped working.. whats the best way of fixing that? (no process should be blocking alsa anymore, but i think flash 9 kinda screwed up when i closed firefox)
<phaded> x3n: Well, I'm not quite sure who owns it any longer. The domain name company that I purchased off of went bankrupt. Heh.
<moconnor> Is there a way in Debian or Ubuntu to get a list of packages that will be installed/updated other than running upgrade/dist-upgrade and parsing its intended-for-humans output?
<RAW-mEAT> and now the system does not shut down again. :[
<RAW-mEAT> it freezes.
<arod> anybody using sensors-applet? mine says it can't find any sensors
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: this is really weird, because your kernel locations are identical for default and recovery
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: well, we never actually fixed the crash on shutdown
<profoX`> how can I see what apps could be blocking ALSA? lsof|grep -i snd ?
<RAW-mEAT> oh, ok so i have to press the 5 sec button anyway?
<profoX`> or whats the device used by ALSA nowadays
<LiENUS> moconnor,  you want to progmatically access that data?
<phaded> profox: I'm having issues with ALSA as well. I can get NO sound out of Kaffeine. I tried changing it to ALSA, and set the wait setting for ALSA under control panel to 1. :(
<cmp1988> soundray: What would I do to disable the Atheros chipset in my DWL-G132 Wireless USB dongle?
<RAW-mEAT> or how can i shut down now without repair my system all the time after rebooting with grub-reboot 5 ?
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: yes, unless we get the grub-reboot to boot into the shutdown section
<linxeh> moconnor: why not apt-get -q -s dist-upgrade, and then just grep for the "Inst" lines ?
<soundray> cmp1988: set ath_hal as disabled
<RAW-mEAT> okay ubuntu-team is working on it?
<cmp1988> soundray: Inside the quotes or no? as it shows in the example?
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: by "we" I mean you and me
<hossasaur> ugh, where do i find gparted?
<RAW-mEAT> oh okay.
<soundray> DISABLED_MODULES="ath_hal" cmp1988
<hossasaur> is it only on the live disc?
<cmp1988> soundray: thank you very much
<cmp1988> soundray: I'll try that
<RAW-mEAT> then iam ready now. system booted and repaired. ;)
<kgalens> Say I had a desktop.  And I wanted to purchase a wireless card for said desktop ( pci or otherwise ).  Any recomendations of a chipset that might work well with Edgy?
<cmp1988> soundray: One more quick question, do I have to reboot for effect or no?
<babo> guys, what's the ubuntu/debian version of chkconfig ?
<soundray> RAW-mEAT: I need you to explain this to me once more, please. Would you prefer to go to #ubuntu-de ?
<chaoticg33k> I don't like rythmbox
<RAW-mEAT> okay.
<joeljkp> how do i get dhcp to not clobber by dns entries?
<soundray> cmp1988: no, you can probably 'sudo rmmod ath_hal'
<joeljkp> *my
<cmp1988> soundray: thanks again
<pbureau> kgalens, any atheros or Broadcomm based cards are pretty easy to install
<quaal> how do i login to my ubuntu share with osx
<quaal> i can access fine with winxp
<soundray> chaoticg33k: 'cat file.mp3 >/dev/dsp' for great effect ;)
<kgalens> pbureau: hmm, I have a broadcomm card right now and I've installed many drivers for it;  the current (and best that has worked) lets me stay connected for about an hour at a time
<pbureau> kgalens, what chipset is it ? and are you using ndiswrapper drivers ?
<kgalens> two hours if I'm having a stellar day
<pbureau> kgalens, I use a broadcomm all day long without a problem
<ran_> if i run some videos in either mplayer or totem theres no vertical sync. i enabled vertical sync for my ati radeon but it doesnt seem to have any effect when i play videos. anyone know how to correct this?
<kgalens> hmm, would the manufacturer have anything to do with it?
<dsquare> my gedit-root and sudo gedit won't work!! gedit will launch though.. why please? i jhust upgraded to edgy
<pbureau> kgalens, the rev of the chipset does.
<kgalens> I tried using ndiswrapper, yes
<hossasaur> where can i find partition information for my hd?
<pbureau> kgalens, do a lspci and look for the wifi card, copy and paste only that one line info here please
<LiENUS> dsquare,  try "gksudo gedit"
<kgalens> ah, well I'm not at the computer yet, and I don't remember the version
<hossasaur> i just want to know the root entries
<horizon> alright, I'm trying to debug my manpages, because I can't get to any C-related ones, like strcpy.
<kgalens> pburueau: thanks for the help, I'll have to come back in when I'm at the computer
<hossasaur> i can't find gparted, and qtparted only sees my usb drive
<pbureau> kgalens, ok well when you do come and visit #ubuntu-wifi I should be on, Ill help you check it all out
<kgalens> pbureau: thanks!
<dsquare> (gedit:6822): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<dsquare> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<dsquare> zomg
<dsquare> im just gonna reboot i think
<dsquare> bbl :)
<CaptainMorgan> anyone have a thinkpad? I simply wish to scroll either up or down the page, which it does for a slight moment, then depending on the pressure I apply to the trackpoint it will revisit the last page visited
<CaptainMorgan> this didn't happen in Hoary, and my /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the same
<LiENUS> Caplain,  cool
<alvarezp> CaptainMorgan, I know this isn't an answer, but I chose to disable the touchpad and use the buttons of the trackpoint.
<CaptainMorgan> alvarezp, scrolling requires the trackpoint buttons as well as the trackpoint
<CaptainMorgan> pressure at the same time
<pbureau> CaptainMorgan, do you use gnome, didyou check the settings in system-preferences -mouse ?
<CaptainMorgan> unless you're using the standard scroll bar to the right hand side
<danny> Hi folks! I'm mostly a noobie at this linux thing. Anyway, can someone tell me how to install a program under KDE as a super user. When I try to enter my password under "Execute Shell Command" I just get a Konqueror box that won't let me type anything.
<pbureau> danny, sudo
<CaptainMorgan> pbureau, not much to configure there ;)
<joeljkp> wow, that was easy
<joeljkp> dhclient.conf
<CaptainMorgan> pbureau,  unless it's a sensitivity issue
<pbureau> CaptainMorgan, not familiar with the scroll point on an IBM, but mine give me issues on my toshiba when I have exteral mouse connected to it..
<danny> pbureau, I type sudo before the command but I just get a box asking for my password but won't let me type anything.
<pbureau> danny,  hummm
<CaptainMorgan> no externals connected here pbureau, hmm..
<pbureau> CaptainMorgan, just trying to help :) eliminations you know...
<alvarezp> CaptainMorgan, could you elaborate? Mine is working fine.
<CaptainMorgan> pbureau, understood, thank you
<CaptainMorgan> alvarezp, elaborate on which portion?
<pbureau> CaptainMorgan, maybe check IBM website (doubt they can help but..) maybe have a driver for it..? or maybe do a broadband search on google for linux and ibm touchpad ? and see if anyone else had this issue and possibly find a solution.. sorry all I got in my hat...
<linux_kid> When I play online embedded videos with the Mplayer Mozilla Plugin, only sound occurs, no movie, any help?
<alvarezp> How exactly are you trying to scroll? I have no other option here but to drag the scrollbar.. I was wandering if you were doing it some other way.
<hossasaur> LiENUS: i'm almost positive it's already set up correctly
<hossasaur> LiENUS: it detected vista when i installed grub
<LiENUS> hossasaur,  you might be running into vista's drm then
<CaptainMorgan> alvarezp, steps: I open a page, google.com. I browse to a search result. I like the result and I decide to scroll to the bottom of the page using the trackpoint buttons and trackpoint at the same time. About half way through I am taken back to the previous search engine result - previous page.
<alvarezp> CaptainMorgan, (forgot to ping)
<hossasaur> LiENUS: because it boots to the load screen for vista, then hangs
<danny> OK, I'm trying to install VMware. When I try "Execute Shell Command" in Konq using the command './vmware-install.pl' it asks for my password, but when I enter sudo before that I just get a box that won't let me type anything.
<ddude> Help!!! mY cisco vpnclient stopt working after update !?!?
<LiENUS> hossasaur,  sounds like drm
<hossasaur> LiENUS: how do i get around this? others seem to have no troubles
<alvarezp> CaptainMorgan, "using the trackpoint buttons and trackpoint at the same time" -- Are you dragging the scroll bar?
<chump> hi everyone
<alvarezp> CaptainMorgan, sorry for too much asking, just trying to duplicate the problem here.
<ddude> serious problem: mY cisco vpnclient stopt working after update !?!? help pleaase
<CaptainMorgan> alvarezp, not dragging anything, including a scroll bar. My mouse pointer is simply concetrated on the current page, and I simply depress the left trackpoint button AND the trackpoint(pushed or scrolled down)
<craigbass76> I need to install the samba package where there's no internet access.  What do I need to do?
<hossasaur> LiENUS: actually, is there a way to check the hd's root directories?
<ddude> this is a serious issue please help me out to understand why after an update, i cannot start my vpnclient iTS inSANE
<hossasaur> iirc, vista was on sda0 or something
<CaptainMorgan> alvarezp, it won't scroll unless I depress the left trackpoint button.. otherwise if I just move the trackpoint it's just as if I am moving a mouse pointer around
<LiENUS> hossasaur, df -h
<LiENUS> paste the line
<LiENUS> paste the first moutn line
<LiENUS> first mount line
<clustu> hey
<ubuntuTEMP> hi, i just restarted and had an X FAILED TO START Message, so im reinstalling, how do i see my partitions? they arnt showing up in computer
<Seeker`> ~/wc
<clustu> which package contains man pages for C routines?
<CaptainMorgan> alvarezp, my /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the same as in Hoary, setup according to ThinkWiki
<LJHarb> i need to recompile mysql to use the sphinx search engine, im using ubuntu dapper and am quite new to linux. can anyone walk me through it?
<danny> Would Kubuntu Feisty Herd 3 be stable enough for daily-to-day use?
<alvarezp> CaptainMorgan, I just can't seem to achieve any scrolling at all like that. -- What browser? And, are you using a plugin?
<hossasaur> LiENUS: it doesn't show my vista partition, but it does show my ext3 and fat32
<CaptainMorgan> alvarezp, you may not have your xorg.conf setup to allow scrolling as I have
<hossasaur> which are both sda's
<LiENUS> hossasaur,  paste the first line
<marcel> I am trying to send an email with evolution and get this message: "could not send message : broken pipe
<ddude> ubuntu, with kernel update screws up my whole system configuration?! WHERE IS MY OLD KERNEL CONFIGURATION PLEASE!! I NEED TO WORK NOW
<ubuntuTEMP> hi, i just restarted and had an X FAILED TO START Message, so im reinstalling, how do i see my partitions? they arnt showing up in computer
<alvarezp> CaptainMorgan, paste xorg.conf
<hossasaur> /dev/sda2              15G  2.5G   12G  18% /
<duckdown> Hey all.. Got a question, it is SSH/PuTTY related.  In putty, you can open a SOCKS port that is available to outside users by clicking an option off in tunnels.  I have gotten it to listen locally manually using ssh by doing 'ssh -D#### hostname' then I can use #### as a proxy, but how do I make it available to ALL users on my network like Putty
<hossasaur> LiENUS: /dev/sda2              15G  2.5G   12G  18% /
<CaptainMorgan> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint
<CaptainMorgan> alvarezp,
<LiENUS> hmm then apparently for some reason you are using scsi hossasaur ...
<LiENUS> hossasaur,  thisi s a laptop?
<hossasaur> LiENUS: yessir
<LiENUS> hossasaur, what brand?
<hossasaur> hp dv2035us
<alvarezp> CaptainMorgan, /me is checking.
<LJHarb> i need to recompile mysql to use the sphinx search engine, im using ubuntu dapper and am quite new to linux. can anyone walk me through it?
<LiENUS> 1 sec..
<CaptainMorgan> paste mine? it's same as in that page... Ill paste it anyways... alvarezp
<LiENUS> might be something like sata..
<hossasaur> that must be it
<duckdown> Is there an SSH channel?
<alvarezp> CaptainMorgan, it's ok.
<ubuntuTEMP> how do i mount /dev/sda2 and see it in nautilus?
<moconnor> linxeh: Grepping the output of apt-get -q -s dist-upgrade is exactly what I needed.  Thank you
<alvarezp> CaptainMorgan, I'm looking at that one. I'll try to set up mine.
<KarlosII> where do i find the php.ini file?
<marcel> anyone knows Evolution?
<CaptainMorgan> alvarezp, here is my xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/3GyN6H21.html
<CaptainMorgan> alvarezp, let me know yours goes :)
<CaptainMorgan> *how
<ddude> question: Kernel update screws up my cisco vpn client and my video card driver....this i would have never thought.  please, i really appreciate if someone can help me understand here why these things can happen, because i like ubuntu very much BUT THIS CANNOT HAPPEN
<ubuntuTEMP> how do i mount /dev/sda2 and see it in nautilus?
<hossasaur> LiENUS: why would linux boot if it's set the same way?
<Lynoure> marcel: me. But if you want an answer to something, you'll have to tell to what.
<LiENUS> hossasaur,  pastebin lspci
<LiENUS> hossasaur, run "lspci" and pastebin the output
<linux_kid> Do I need to do anything else besides install the package "mplayer-mozilla" to play videos in Firefox with Mplayer??
<quaal> why is it that i can login to my ubuntu share with winxp fine but macosx is saying the login is incorrect
<soundray> ddude: try this 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'
<marcel> yes, I get this message" could not send mesage:broken pipe"
<ubuntuTEMP> how do i mount /dev/sda2 and see it in nautilus?
<fbarc> Everytime I run "sudo fsck -t vfat /dev/sdc1" it tells me that my backup and original boot sectors do not match. Neither option 1(copy original 2 backup) nor 2 (copy backup to original) do anything to fix the problem.. It always ends in filesystem unchanged... what do I do?
<shadowhywind> anyone know if there is a way to get limit the ammount of ram that a single person uses
<ddude> soundray: thanks very very much for responding
<finn> during the installation something runs which detects USB drives and creates folders in /media for them
<nusa42> soundray: Ok - looks like my init.d/widescreen script is executed too late. How would I change the boot priority?
<linux_kid> ddude, these apps are kernel-specific, they must be installed for each kernel.  If this is a problem, stick with one kernel and only change for major releases.
<profoX`> any idea why sudo or gdebi-gtk would do something like that? lock up my soundcard?
<finn> can I manually run that on a already running system to detect new external drives and have the folders and mounts created?
<profoX`> it locked up my soundcard :/
<hossasaur> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5982/
<hossasaur> LiENUS: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5982/
<profoX`> /usr/bin/sudo -H -S -p GNOME_SUDO_PASS -u root -- gdebi-gtk --non-interactive /tmp/*.deb <-- i had to kill that process
<ddude> linux_kid: where is my old kernel?? is it removed?
<soundray> nusa42: check the links to widescreen in '/etc/rc?.d' and rename them with lower leading numbers
<LiENUS> hossasaur,  ok its sata...
<hzw> Can somebody please help me with sound on my laptop?
<linux_kid> ddude, it still should appear in GRUB
<ddude> linux_kid, it isn;t
<finn> it would make things a lot easier
<padge> sigger_: I got it worked out
<hossasaur> LiENUS: so if i change the hd to sd in menu.lst, it should work
<hzw> It works on the live disc, and it used to work in the regular install, but now I just cannot get any sound...
<nusa42> soundray: allright...
<LiENUS> hossasaur,  doubt it
<sigger_> padge: what'd you do?
<LiENUS> hossasaur, sata is ide
<dimeotane> anyone know of a program in ubuntu that I can use like a "notebook" for  collecting images, and text.. kind of like a digital scrapbook
<linux_kid> ddude, ok, go in to synaptic and search "linux image" and tell me which kernel numbers are installed
<fbarc> hzw: what 's happening, or better said what isn't happening?
<slippyr4> how can i tell what package a given tool is in? eg. I need fsck.ntfs . where can i find out what package it'd be in?
<LiENUS> hossasaur,  nm apparently sata uses sd in grub
<LiENUS> hossasaur,  yeah change it from hd to sd
<LiENUS> and try
<padge> sigger_: As it turns out, group membership doesn't permeate until you log into the session, which means all instances of programs you run within that session, terminals, nautilus, etc.  I had to log out and log back in.
<LJHarb> when i use apt-get source package, where is the source downloaded to?
<hzw> fbarc: there just is no sound at all, at no point
<hossasaur> LiENUS: be back, thanks for the help
<linux_kid> ddude, actually, search "linux image 2.6"
<LiENUS> heh
<LiENUS> im out...
<ddude> linux_kid, oke, will check
<sigger_> padge: that sounds weird and counterintuitive, but glad it worked out
<ddude> linux_kid, there both installed
<yettenet> Is there a way to set my default fontset to a specific one?
<linux_kid> ddude, what are they, like 2.6.17-11-generic or what?
<hzw> fbarc: even though everything seems fine and my card is recognized, etc.
<goban> i have to rinstall, how do i transfer my firefox bookmarks?
<slippyr4> how can i tell what package a given tool is in? eg. I need fsck.ntfs . where can i find out what package it'd be in?
<padge> sigger_: I checked it first with a real terminal.  I logged in there and it worked as expected, so I restarted X and everything was go.
<ddude>  2.6.17-11-generic en  2.6.17-10-generic
<hossasaur> LiENUS: ugh, it says i can't save the file because i don't have permission
<padge> sigger_: Anyway, there's a bit of trivia for ya to help yourself of others with.  Thanks for going through it with me.  It saved the other guy all that time.
<linux_kid> ddude, enter "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" in a terminal
<LiENUS> hossasaur,  edit it with sudo
<Red_Tide> I require some assistance my brother desperately wants to install ubuntu but he has run into some problems with getting x to work properly
<LiENUS> hossasaur,  run sudo  gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fbarc> hzw:  might be disabled at the bios level.. please check it..
<LiENUS> hossasaur, im about to leave
<LJHarb> when i use apt-get source package, where is the source downloaded to?
<nusa42> soundray: it's in the rc5.d directory.
<alvarezp> CaptainMorgan, works fine here. Middle+drag down and middle+drag up does scrolling. -- Middle+drag left and middle+drag right does browser back/forward.
<goban> i have to rinstall, how do i transfer my firefox bookmarks?
<hossasaur> LiENUS: thanks for the help
<Red_Tide> when x starts he gets an error message
<HymnToLife> goban, did you make a separate /home parittion ?
<hzw> fbarc: nobody went into the BIOS settings and it has worked...
<linux_kid> ddude, you there yet?
<sigger_> padge: I learned something new.  Thanks.
<padge> sigger_: :)
<goban> HymnToLife: not yet, but i have access to my old one
<Red_Tide> I think he needs the ati fglrx drivers as he has an ati card but i am not entirely sure how to go about installing them as I am not an ubuntu user myself and have a nvidia card
<Kilroy> anyone know any good wireless tutorials?
<linux_kid> ddude, ?...?
<linux_kid> !wifi | Kilroy
<ubotu> Kilroy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<igor47> does anyone know how to send a file to a windows box via infrared?  the windows system and the ubuntu system discover one another, i'm just not sure what command to run to send a file...
<Kilroy> !thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LJHarb> anyone? where would the source directory be found when downloading source with apt-get?
<linux_kid> Welcome Kilroy
<slippyr4> is there a way to install a "minimal" gnome? rather the the several hundred packages ubuntu-desktop wants to install?
<linux_kid> slippyr4, xubuntu-desktop
<cherva> hi can someone tell me a torrent program witch i can minimize to the tray
<slippyr4> linux-kid - that's xfce though isn't it?
<Red_Tide> can someoe direct me to an ati-fglrx guide for ubyuntu?
<LjL> slippyr4: you could probablt install the "gnome" package
<slippyr4> and it's still a bucketload of packages
<linux_kid> cherva, wine utorrent
<IVBela> do someone know a program that i can use to monitor my ubuntu from winxp on a lan, in real time?
<HymnToLife> cherva, ktorrent... in KDE :p
<lnxmomo> hi
<IVBela> i mean like cpu and mem usage, network, etc
<linux_kid> slippyr4, xfce is really gnome pulled down
<lnxmomo> did anyone ever have a problem wid kde not installing themes?
<cherva> Gnome pls not KDE
<soundray> nusa42: do you know what to do?
<HymnToLife> IVBela, ssh :)
<lnxmomo> mine does not want to install any
<igor47> IVBela: look into snmp.  i'm not sure how to do it, but its a place to start...
<LjL> slippyr4: actually, make it "gnome-desktop-environment", since "gnome" is rather bigger
<linux_kid> !seen ddude
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen ddude - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> slippyr4: "gnome-core" is smaller even
<IVBela> i thought there might be a tool for that
<bauer77> Red_Tide: what are you trying to do?
<bluefox83> i seem to be having trouble with mysql not allowing local programs to connect and access the database...anyone know how to solve that?
<LjL> Xfce doesn't have anything to do with GNOME apart from being based on GTK, afaik
<cherva> i tried with azereus but it minimizes to nowhere and i have to kill the process
<linux_kid> LjL, they look strikingly similar
<Red_Tide> install ati fglrx drivers so x will work on my bro's system
<HymnToLife> bluefox83, not without more info, what does mysql say when you try toconnect ?
<LjL> linux_kid: that does not *make* them similar
<linux_kid> LjL, I see some copying going on ...
<hzw> fbarc: how do I check whether the correct driver is loaded for my soundcard?
<bluefox83> HymnToLife, it seems to always say that it's trying to connect with the password "YES" which isn't true...
<nusa42>  soundray: tried to alter the Sxx number from S99 to S13 - didn't do the job however... should it be moved to lower RCx.d level?
<marcel> how to you set up Evolution?
<LjL> linux_kid: copying of looks and interface style is one thing, sharing of libraries and copying of code is quite another thing. i can make my KDE look very much like a default GNOME, if i wanted to
<soundray> nusa42: no, probably not
<HymnToLife> bluefox83, then I'd guss the problem come from the program that tries to connect to mysql
<babo> what's the php/mysql package called again ?
<mc44> LjL: and you should, cos its better
<HymnToLife> not mysql itself
<nusa42> soundray: it's being loaded after gdm... is that a problem?
<HymnToLife> !php5-mysql
<ubotu> php5-mysql: MySQL module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 108 kB
<bluefox83> HymnToLife, i've had the same exact problem with two totally different programs..
<pbureau> mc44, "cos its better" is a windows saying
<linux_kid> LjL, good point, slippyr4 sounded like he wanted a GNOME GUI, not GNOME coding
<soundray> nusa42: yes! :)
<mc44> pbureau: yes, Im just kidding :)
<linux_kid> !seen ddude
<nusa42> heh - that figures.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen ddude - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LJHarb> so does /anyone/ know how to recompile mysql on dapper?
<slippyr4> technically i need a gtk and X
<slippyr4> right now i have console
<LjL> linux_kid, slippyr4 just asked how he could get GNOME without all the 600megs of stuff that come with the "ubuntu-desktop" package
<slippyr4> and i want minimal crap
<yettenet> ubotu default charset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about default charset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linux_kid> LjL, "k"onversation over
<ddude> linux_kid,sounray: guys, i checked my grub, it's all there, try to boot them all and i get Starting /opt/cisco-vpnclient/bin/vpnclient: module directory /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/CiscoVPN not found.
<pbureau> mc44,  i know :)
<LjL> slippyr4: that's different then, just install a login manager such as XDM (or GDM, but that will get GNOME libraries installed), and then go your way happily
<HymnToLife> ddude, seems you need a kernel module that isn't there
<linux_kid> ddude, odd, is the 2.6.17-10-generic kernel in GRUB?
<soundray> ddude: you need to reinstall the CiscoVPN modules, whereever you got them from in the first place
<bluefox83> HymnToLife, would a special mysql package be needed for amarok or blootbot to use it?
<gu014_> i am trying to recover an ntfs windows drive using an ubuntu 6.10 live cd. i have edited the /etc/fstab to read '/dev/cciss/c0d0  /media/windows ntfs  ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000  0 0' when i do a mount -a it says 'mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock'  any suggestions?
<rbs-tito> Does anyone know if the rt61 drivers are going to be packaged with Feisty?
<linux_kid> !ntfs | gu014_
<fbarc> Everytime I run "sudo fsck -t vfat /dev/sdc1" it tells me that my backup and original boot sectors do not match. Neither option 1(copy original 2 backup) nor 2 (copy backup to original) do anything to fix the problem.. It always ends in filesystem unchanged... what do I do?
<ubotu> gu014_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<karly> hey royel u still here?
<linux_kid> !ntfs-3g | gu014_
<ubotu> gu014_: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Julian87> hrhr
<HymnToLife> bluefox83, not that I know of, it's more likely a configuration problem
<fbarc> hzw: Tyr going to SYSTEM:ADMINISTRATION:DEVICE MANAGER and find your sound device..
<denni> anyone got some experience on running gdesklets here?
<ddude> linux_kid, it is in grub...i didn;t looked well, i try booting every kernel in grub and try to start vpnclient like 'sudo /etc/init.d/vpnclient_init start'
<slippyr4> how can i remove the reference to the cd from my repositories list so i no longer need the cd, it just downloads everything
<yettenet> How can I change the default charset on my system?
<ddude> linux_kid, but i don't get it started
<linux_kid> ddude, looks like it needs to be reinstalled
<bluefox83> HymnToLife, what sort of configuration problem? is there someplace where i can tell it to allow local access or something?
<dacks> what is the difference between ntfsutils and this new ntfs-3g
<linux_kid> slippyr4, dapper or edgy
<karly> i just installed ubuntu and the screen is really messed up the left half is fine but the middle and right are like shifted and copied multiple times
<rbs-tito> slippyr4: system, administration, software sources. Uncheck the CD box
<fbarc> hzw: see what it says for device type and do a search on google for <device name> UBUNTU
<karly> ne1 know what to do
<soundray> slippyr4: find the 'deb cdrom' line and comment it out with a # at the beginning
<linux_kid> dacks, ntfs-3g is just a different approach
<denni> im wondering if there is anyway to start gdesklets and get it to hide the desklets from gnome? i dont want to see my desklets when im tabbing and such
<slippyr4> only got command line, need to  edit file. what file!?
<_JECKEL_> Question...what would be involved in putting ubuntu onto an external hard drive
<_JECKEL_> ?
<dacks> linux_kid, did they fix the <2gb file size bug?
<dacks> >2gb sorry
<babo> guys, I've used the ubuntu repos to install lamp. But php doesn't have mysql installed ...
<nusa42> soundray: should I alter all linked rcx.d scripts? (rc2, 3 and 5)
<nevron> i changed my sound card but ubuntu still uses the soundcard that i have disabled what can i do to fix this
<_JECKEL_> like...if I wanna put ubuntu on an external hard drive so I don't have to partition my laptop drive?
<babo> I have php5-mysql installed ...
<linux_kid> dacks, im not sure, but all my iso's are under 2gb, so i dont care
<slippyr4> which file defines repositories?
<rbs-tito> babo, just get the php apache modules from the repositories
<VrilutZa> need help this it's a my probleme
<VrilutZa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5985/
<soundray> nusa42: I
<HymnToLife> bluefox83, try to connect to it from the command line
<HymnToLife> and see if that works
<ddude> soundray,linux_kid yeah..oke, i will install it again, on my 3 machines i have, no kidding, i worked almost flawless since november last year, i deleted every windows crap i had. But i think this is weird.
<soundray> nusa42: I'm not sure, this is dirty-hack territory
<linux_kid> slippyr4, its called sources.list, but not sure where its located
<Smyds> Hello
<VrilutZa> make[2] : *** [scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.o]  Error 1
<VrilutZa> make[1] : *** [menuconfig]  Error 2
<VrilutZa> make: *** [menuconfig]  Error 2
<Smyds> I have got a HP ScanJet 4600, and it is not supported by sane
<_JECKEL_> nobody have an idea?
<soundray> ddude: no, this is natural. If you install a new kernel, it won't have the extra modules that you got for the old one.
<Smyds> What can I do ?
<slippyr4> . /etc/apt/sources/list, thanks
<ddude> soundray, but i have my old kernel, and there it won't work either, so...
<bluefox83> HymnToLife, never had trouble connecting via command line
<bwilson> How do I change the default web browser so it is Firefox and not stupid Konqueror
<soundray> ddude: you've somehow managed to delete parts of your old kernel installation.
<babo> rbs-tito, yes, I did that already ...
<gu014_> how can i get the ntfs-3g without an internet connection?
<ddude> soundray, i only clicked update
<linux_kid> bwilson, in ff, edit, prefs, set firefox default
<st3> hi everybody. please don't use ubuntu feisty kernel until fixed if you want to use bcm43xx driver, thank you
<rbs-tito> babo, did you try restarting apache?
<HymnToLife> bluefox83, then the problem doesn't come from your mysql ;)
<linux_kid> ddude, thats all it takes
<ddude> soundray, and its happened on my 2 laptops and main machine
<bluefox83> HymnToLife, whats the stardard connection port when connecting to mysql @ localhost?
<Smyds> I can't use my scanner !!
<nusa42> soundray: heh - well altering the rc5.d only, didn't quite do it - the BIOS hack is applied, but X server hasn't not recognized it - If I shutdown X and start it again - then it works... so the script must be executed too late.
<babo> rbs-tito, yeah, the restart did it :-)
<f_> ciao
<babo> thanksk
<nusa42> (arghh.. damn HD check!)
<linux_kid> HELP! MPlayer won't play embedded firefox videos, only sound!?
<ddude> linux_kid, i would have never thought this in my life...once i compiled a kernel myself, just for fun, and my old kernel were still intact
<f_> qualcuno mi da una dritta su una wireless che non va??
<st3> f_, i just said
<st3> please don't use ubuntu feisty kernel until fixed if you want to use bcm43xx driver, thank you
<rbs-tito> linux_kid: I got that, try getting gstreamer & al plugins instead
<bluefox83> linux_kid, mess with your video output settings in mplayer
<st3> just in case you have bcm43xx
<karly> hey, i just installed ubuntu and my monitors display is al messed up, ne1 have any ideas on what i should do. the left side is fine but the middle and right is all fuzzy and shifted
<linux_kid> rbs-tito, bluefox83 thanks, ill try
<nevron> can you tell me how i can assign a different soundcard for ubuntu to use by default
<linux_kid> ddude, thats cause you compiled it, some wifi drivers do the same thing
<rbs-tito> nevron: You have two present?
* bluefox83 wonders if his stupid router could be the problem..that would be some dumb shiz >.>
<SeamusLP> http://www.digg.com/videos/educational/Rat_with_spinal_cord_injury_cured_with_embryonic_stem_cells
<nusa42> soundray: Hmm .. altering all entries didn't work either... any other ideas?
* ardeni robi blee
<rbs-tito> SeamusLP: Tried an update?
<wasabi__> how do i change user access level for programs? say like wine
<soundray> nusa42: perhaps there is a way to call the script from /etc/init.d/gdm (dirty, dirty hack!)
<SeamusLP> rbs-tito: what now?
<rbs-tito> SeamusLP: It was a joke, to fix your deformed rat problem
<_JECKEL_> ...guess nobody knows...
<marcko> Hello. I'm having problems with my internet connection. It's not always  but sometimes, after a few minutes of inactivity, the system gets disconnected. I'm using knetworkmanager to connect to the net
<soundray> nusa42: I'm off now, hope you find a way...
<UltimateX> Yay Ubuntu
<UltimateX> its awesome
<karly> lol jeckel same for me =/
<linux_kid> bluefox83, which plugin should i use, vlc or totem?
<nusa42> soundray: Thank you soo much for the help!!
<nevron> rbs-tito:in gnome under sound preferences in the sound tab the default sound card reads mpu-401 UART i switch it to SBLVE! 24-BIT external but it turns back to the uart
<mwe> wasabi_: anyone should be able to run wine
<_JECKEL_> not the first time this happened
<Lynoure> _JECKEL_: I have heard it is possible, googled for it?
<marcko> Is there another way to connect to internet instead of knetworkmanager
<rbs-tito> wasabi__: does it matter? If they don't run as root they can't do anything with them anyway. Othe r than that you could assign each user to a specific group
<eontasticness> hey all
<erUSUL> wasabi__: create a group, say wine, and chgrp the wine exec to that group then make it only exec by members of the group. Add to the group the users you want
<SeamusLP> rbs-tito: don't be an ass, digg me :P
<_JECKEL_> yes I have
<eontasticness> I need a Backup Software that will control a tape drive that is TARDPROOF for ubuntu
<bluefox83> linux_kid, if you're watching stuff in your browser, mplayer or vlc would be my suggestions...
<eontasticness> preferably one available from apt
<wasabi__> hmm thanks guys i will try that
<linux_kid> bluefox83, ok
<rbs-tito> SeamusLP: Will do, and the word is 'arse'
<mwe> !wifi | marcko
<ubotu> marcko: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bluefox83> eontasticness, we generally don't suggest software not in apt
<eontasticness> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<SeamusLP> rbs-tito: are you british?
<wasabi__> actually, could i create a launcher that runs wine @ su level?
<Lynoure> eontasticness: I have no idea what tardproof is but amanda is stable and well documented
<marcko> I'm not using wifi
<rbs-tito> SeamusLP: How did you guess? :P
<nevron> rbs-tito:in gnome under sound preferences in the sound tab the default sound card reads mpu-401 UART i switch it to SBLVE! 24-BIT external but it turns back to the uart
<eontasticness> Lynoure: ive used amanda forever but this is something i have a windows user going out to set up, because we are in a bind
<marcko> I'm not using wifi, mwe
<bluefox83> wasabi_, why would you want to run wine with super user privledges?
<ddude> soundray,linux_kid, yeah well, please tell me your point of view: i update my system..cisco doesn't work...at all, on none of the kernels..so why is there a kernel update in the updates from ubuntu? and if it is, it should warn you for these problems as well? what is happened with my old kernel configuration, why does it CiscoVPN not found, while it was installed perfectly under 2.6.17-10-generic. please, i just want to understand why this can happen
<mwe> wasabi_: make it run kdesu wine. why, though?
<eontasticness> Lynoure: and i need something that an Ubuntu user can install
<eontasticness> Lynoure: ie a linux relative noob
<_JECKEL_> lol
<wasabi__> mwe, because i try to run utorrent at normal level and settings won't save
<SeamusLP> rbs-tito: it was the outrageous accent!
<rbs-tito> nevron: Why won't it do to have multiple cards managed at once? Both of mine work simultaneously
<chump> hi
<mwe> marcko: well configure your interface. /etc/network/interfaces. see man interfaces and/or ask further questions
<linux_kid> ddude, this is a normal problem, you won't be warned, just be aware
<Lynoure> eontasticness: I'd still say amanda they can, but some non-newbie might have to send them the configuration files, if they are non-daring
<rbs-tito> SeamusLP: Awful weather lately, care for a crumpet?
<mwe> wasabi__: settings?
<chump> can someone help me get my nvidia driver working on ubuntu 6.10 please ?
<marcko> ok mwe, thank you
<erUSUL> ubotu tell chump about nvidia | chump see priv msg from ubotu
<wasabi__> like utorrent specific settings, like saving torrent files in the cache, connection settings
<Sensae> I've got Beryl running on the Radeon drivers, but since I installed the Radeon drivers X seems to ignore resolutions set in xorg.conf. Can someone help?
<SeamusLP> rbs-tito: only if a cup of earl grey is involved
<eontasticness> Lynoure: are there any amanda guis in the repos?
<mwe> wasabi__: did you run sudo wine at some point or something?
<nevron> rbs-tito how can a bios disabled onboard card work?
<mwe> wasabi__: if so the perms of .wine could be skewed
<rbs-tito> rbs-tito: I'm more partial to a Darjeeling at this hour.
<doofy2> what do you suggest to import video from a dv cam over firewire... dvgrab splits the files up in to 1gb pieces which is quite annoying
<rbs-tito> *SeamusLP: I'm more partial to a Darjeeling at this hour.
<wasabi__> mwe, oh hmm yea i usually run sudo wine
<dc2447> Right - new Ubuntu webserver install - some php files work - some download - both have the same permissions, ownership and use the same tags - any ideas?
<hzw> fbarc: the sound is on in the bios
<mwe> wasabi__: dont't ;)
<rbs-tito> nevron: If you need both leave it enabled, I've got a machine with two cards working at once
<Lynoure> eontasticness: guis? No idea. Automatically running backup software rarely needs a gui
<wasabi__> mwe, hah okay. i will try it again
<dooglus> mwe: if you don't run 'sudo wine', how is the malware going to install itself properly?
<mwe> wasabi__: as normal user chown -R $(whoami) ~/.wine
<fbarc> hzw: did you find the device in the device manager under administration?
<hzw> I have the following when I do aplay -l:  http://pastebin.com/881654
<Lynoure> eontasticness: But if you are a firm believer in guis, maybe bacula
<wasabi__> thanks
<nevron> ok i understand but i want to use the SBLIVE! as my default device somehow ubuntu doesnt let me set it as default
<eontasticness> Lynoure: i know it doesnt for me, but this is a tard setting it up
<ddude> linux_kid, yeah. oke. but i think 'updating' a kernel isn't the same as deleting a module cisco from my old kernel config.
<mwe> dooglus: heh
<hzw> Also the following in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base:  http://pastebin.com/881654
<mwe> wasabi__: actually chown -R $(whoami).$(whoami) ~/.wine
<rbs-tito> ddude: When you update the kernel all the modules you inseted manually are no longer any good. The deb modules should reinstal themselves thouh
<hzw> fbarc: excuse me the aplay -l is here:  http://pastebin.com/881653
<linux_kid> ddude, its NORMAL, its OK, don't worry about it. have a soda and/or pop. relax
<hzw> fbarc: yes the device is in the device manager...
<Sensae> I've got Beryl running on the Radeon drivers, but since I installed the Radeon drivers X seems to ignore resolutions set in xorg.conf. Can someone help?
<fbarc> hzw: I just lost power.. I'm on UPS right now.. I dunno how how long I'm gonna last
<qos_> hey guys ... i ve got problems with my java environment. it runs most java apps, but some apps have problems ... mostly problems with resizing the gui (on windows there is no problem with this) and selecting files ... does somebody know these problems?
<rbs-tito> fbarc: QUICK! BACKUP!
<Lynoure> eontasticness: I'd then send them a script that configures it instead of looking for a gui
<hzw> fbarc: wow in what country us that?
<linux_kid> fbarc BACKUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LjL> !away > pic|away    (pic|away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<linux_kid> NOW
<SilentM> Small problem. I recently got a second monitor, and I've set it up using this: http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html tutorial.
<linxeh> dacks:
<SilentM> Only, the screens are set up the wrong way.
<LjL> ... backup? for a power failure?
<wasabi__> mwe, awesome! thank you
<Smyds> arrrrgh !! http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/hp-scanjet-4600.html
<Smyds> What can I do ?
<mwe> wasabi__: I take it it's working now? ;)
<SilentM> (It thinks the right screen is to the left of the left screen)
<eetfunk> I can't seem to get this crontab line working.  I want to run the script every 5 minutes, what's wrong?:  */5 * * * * /etc/refresh_iptables_rules.py
<wasabi__> mwe, yep i don't need to run with sudo anymore
<mwe> wasabi__: good ;)
<Red_Tide> what driver should be used for an ati x700se because the one ubuntu seems to load fails
<rbs-tito> SilentM: Can't you just wap them around? :0
<Ixan> Hey, is there any way to turn off the automount disks or the fsck on disks during the boot from the installation disk?
<Sensae> SilentM: Switch the screens around. :p
<dooglus> eetfunk: is it executable?  and does it begin with a #! line?
<fbarc> rbs-tito: linux_kid: relax guys I have nothing open except xchat right now..
<SilentM> Meh
<ddude> rbs-tito,linux_kid oke, thanks again for your answers, i just wanted to understand, i will install it again and have a soda i guess..don't get me wrong though i really appreciate your support, i just wanted to understand why this is so i wined a bit about it. maybe it is because i give up smoking a few days ago ;) anyway laterrz
<eetfunk> dooglus: yes and yes
<jpc> 1075 users (: .
<SilentM> They're place awkwardly.
<SilentM> If I did that I'd be staring to my left constantly.
<SilentM> == Pain
<Sensae> 1077
<fbarc> hzw: sometimes power is unpredictable here in Mexico..
<dooglus> eetfunk: what if you run "sudo /etc/refresh_uiptables_rules.py" ?
<jpc> Sensae, (: .
<dooglus> (spelt right)
<linux_kid> ddude, GREAT JOB ON QUITTING, keep it up!!!
<wasabi__> mwe, btw what's a lite bt client native to linux that has a low memory footprint? i've tried transmission but i find that it's banned on some tracker
<eetfunk> dooglus: it works fine
<fbarc> hzw:  did you do a search on google with your device name?
<LjL> linux_kid?!
<dooglus> eetfunk: where are you putting that line?
<Sensae> So anyone know anything about the radeon drivers + xorg.conf?
<linux_kid> ddude, the quiting being about the smoking
<rbs-tito> fbarc: You should talk to nlindblad, he has backups every 5 minutes in different towns
<mwe> wasabi__: bittorrent I think. I don't use it much, though
<Sensae> I've tried switching to fglrx / ati drivers and it stops ignoring the resolutions
<linux_kid> LjL, he quit smoking, im encouraging him
<eetfunk> dooglus: in /etc/crontab
<rbs-tito> It's easy to quit smoking, I've done it 7 ties already this year
<Sensae> but I can't get Beryl working in fglrx
<ddude> linux_kid, hehe, thanks
<wasabi__> mwe, okay thanks. i will look into it
<mwe> wasabi__: or bittorrent-gui maybe
<dooglus> eetfunk: is 'cron' running?
<hzw> fbarc: I guess I am so used to that commodity
<LjL> ddude, the kernel is not intended to support running modules for one version of it in another version of it. nor is the way the kernel is packaged in Ubuntu. so custom modules simply have to be fixed up, that's all
<eetfunk> dooglus: yes
<hzw> fbarc: I don't even think about it...
<linux_kid> ddude, your welcome
<SilentM> Anyone know if there's a way to change that or would I have to swap the monitors?
<dooglus> eetfunk: I've no idea then.
<hzw> fbarc: yes I did a search but couldn't find anything usefull
<rbs-tito> SilentM: Can't you lie to Twinview and say they are the wrong way around?
<dooglus> eetfunk: what are the permissions on /etc/crontab and /etc?
<fbarc> hzw: I found a guy on the ubuntu forums with the same problem and there are some solutions..
<hzw> fbarc: what I find weird is that it works in the live boot CD's
<dooglus> eetfunk: ie ls -ld /etc{,/crontab}
<SilentM> I'm such a nub, how would I go about doing that?
<fbarc> hzw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1469365
<rbs-tito> SilentM: Doesn't twinview have a GUI?
<fbarc> hzw:  there are a few others..
<fbarc> hzw: look around..
<Sensae> Anyone know anything about the ATI / Radeon / fglrx drivers and max resolutions?
<hzw> fbarc: I looked and did: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<hzw> fbarc: did not help, I'll check your link
<eetfunk> dooglus: /etc: drwxr-xr-x  /etc/crontab: -rw-r--r--
<rbs-tito> Sensae: Do you have a proble with the ATI drivers?
<ddude> LjL that sounds also logic,..i need to read more about kernel and modules i guess.
<dooglus> eetfunk: and the owner of each?
<Sensae> rbs-tito: I have a problem with the "radeon" drivers
<Lynoure> Sensae: asking that way, yes. But I will unlikely be able to help you now.
<huascar80> how can i rename the device icons on the desktop? no answer in the forums
<SilentM> Not that I know of... ?
<eetfunk> dooglus: root
<SilentM> Then again, I don't know much.
<fbarc> hzw: Yeah that's a VERY general non specific guide.. You need to find somethign specific to your problem/card
<Sensae> I installed the radeon drivers, set it up in xorg.conf and all that. Since I've installed it it lists max resolution as 1600 x 1200, which is what the GDM login screen loads at.
<dooglus> eetfunk: aah.  you need to put the word 'root' at the 6th argument
<Sensae> in xorg.conf it's set to 1024 x 768 max for every color depth, it seems it's ignoring them
<fbarc> hzw:  ok, my UPS is beeping very reapeatedly now.. I guess I'm gonna have to say goodbye.
<hzw> fbarc: byr
<hzw> fbarc: bye
<fbarc> bye all..
<hzw> fbarc: and thanks for the effort!
<rbs-tito> Sensae: Swap the VGA cables?
<darweth> does anyone know what Gnome Ubuntu uses? - dropline, freerock, gware?
<Sensae> rbs-tito: Swap how so?
<dooglus> eetfunk: "(/etc/crontab) uses the same format, except that the username for the command is specified after the time and date fields and before the command" <- man 5 crontab
<fbarc> hzw: sorry I could be more helpful..
<namuch> anyone know why /proc/cpuinfo is mis-reporting cpu speed for my core 2 duo, but is properly reporting the cpu type?
<bwilson> Is there a keyboard shortcut to quickly switch between workspaces?
<Sensae> rbs-tito: I have no onboard video and this is on a CRT
<ikonia> namuch: you sure its not just scaled down
<dooglus> bwilson: control-right?
<rbs-tito> You can do it through Xorg.conf
<dooglus> bwilson: or alt-control-right?
<namuch> pretty sure, there is no speedstep or anything running, and the bios post shows the correct info
<Sensae> rbs-tito: Which does / How do you do it?
<bwilson> ya ctrl+alt arrow keys    thanks
<CaptainMorgan> alvarezp, did you make any progress?
<nacc> anyone have any experience replacing an Ubuntu ISO's installer kernel?
<darweth> oh nvm.  that was a dumb question.  ignore it.
<nacc> I have looked over https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization, but it's not covered there
<ddude> oke, installed vpnclient succesfully, Starting /opt/cisco-vpnclient/bin/vpnclient: Done. back 2 work :)
<alvarezp> CaptainMorgan, it worked correctly: middle+drag up/down = scroll up/down,   middle+drag left/right = back/forward.
<nacc> the intuitive idea of building a kernel and replacing the kernel/initramfs in the iso and reburning sort of works, but the new kernel complains about not finding /dev/ram
<linxeh> moconnor: glad it worked :)
<hzw> fbarc: no problem...!
<CaptainMorgan> alvarezp, omg.. thank you so much.. I didn't realize left/right was a functioning aspect
<rbs-tito> Sensae: For example: In the device section of xorg.conf "Option    "TwinViewOrientation" "CRT-0 RightOf DFP-0""
<CaptainMorgan> that's what it was.. if ever so slight
* rbs-tito is Going for food
<Sensae> rbs-tito: And what'll that do to the resolution?
<eetfunk> dooglus: this still doesnt work:  */2 * * * * root /etc/refresh_iptables_rules.py
<linxeh> alsa question-  anyone know of a reasonably priced, firewire 24 channel ADAT I/O that works with alsa (or an 8channel stackable?) ? I only want ADAT I/O, not fussed by analogue i/o
<dave__> hi, i am really getting screwed up with the res.  i need it higher than 1024x768 but can see an option in the screen res to go that high.  any suggestions?
<alvarezp> CaptainMorgan, ;-)
<linxeh> dave__: you need to reconfigure X
<rbs-tito> Sensae, that was intended for the person with the twinview issue sorry
<Sensae> rbs-tito: I thought so, lol
<rbs-tito> silenM: See my above writing to Sensae
<fabio_> sorry guy...i have a big problem with suspend....my pc don't wake up after suspend....all led turn on...but monitor is black...anyone can help me?
<romanosGR> i\m trying to install ubuntu and it says BUG : soft lockup detected on cpu0
<romanosGR> ???????????
<linxeh> dave__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dooglus> eetfunk: what does 'head -1 /etc/refresh_iptables_rules.py' show?
<gu014_> i have installed the ntfs-3g and i am trying to recover some files from a raid 5. my /etc/fstab = /dev/cciss/c0d0  /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0'  when i attempt a mount -a it yields 'NTFS signature is missing,the device /dev/cciss/c0d0 doesnt have a valid ntfs'
<ikonia> romanosGR: core 2 duo ?
<nevron> rbs-tito as expected amarok refuses to work now :)
<romanosGR> yeah
<Sensae> rbs-tito: Well do you know how to set max resolution with the radeon drivers?
<ikonia> romanosGR: edgy ?
<linxeh> romanosGR: using lots of question marks doesn't make your question stand out any more :)
<romanosGR> what?
<nevron> xmms never worked in the first place
<ikonia> romanosGR: edgy ?
<dave__> linxeh: problem, i dunno what my graphics card is lol.  i check all my pc manuals and they are near useless
<romanosGR> what do you mean edgy?
<ikonia> ubuntu 6.10 - codename edgy
<romanosGR> nbo idea
<Sensae> romanosGR: Breezy (6.06) or Edgy (6.10) ?
<romanosGR> 6.10
<huascar80> I can't get a session as root!!!! help
<Shaffox> romanosGR: type uname
<eetfunk> dooglus: #!/usr/bin/python    as I said, the file is a+x, and it runs fine when i do /etc/refresh_iptables_rules.py
<stork> arg
<stork> java on firefox anybody?
<ikonia> romanosGR: the most common cause I've seen for that is the chipset not being supported
<romanosGR> i have installed suse as well on the same system
<stork> the wiki didn't work :(
<romanosGR> so no 6.10 for me?
<dooglus> eetfunk: odd
<Sensae> stork: I have it working, but I don't remember exactly what I did
<romanosGR> i have intel chipset
<ikonia> romanosGR: check linuxcompatible and see if your chipset is supported
<dooglus> eetfunk: can you try a 'date >> /tmp/test' entry?
<eetfunk> dooglus: yeah, very... i'll try that
<Sensae> stork: I don't remember the name of the packets, but I did an apt-get install on the java jre and java-plugin
<romanosGR> sounds ridiculous
<Sensae> stork: *packages
<romanosGR> i've even run osx86 on my laptop and i can't get ubuntu?
<VrilutZa> A have nvidia 440 how to install driver to accelerate
<VrilutZa> ?
<VrilutZa> A have nvidia geforce 440 how to install driver to accelerate
<VrilutZa> ?
<fabio_> sorry guy...i have a big problem with suspend....my pc don't wake up after suspend....all led turn on...but monitor is black...anyone can help me?
<Sensae> Anyone know how the radeon drivers sets resolution? It's ignoring xorg.conf
<linxeh> dave__: try this at a terminal -      lspci | grep VGA
<ikonia> romanosGR: osx86 is a different distro and has no relevence to ubuntu
<linxeh> dave__: or alternatively maybe          grep -A 8 "Section .Device." /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<romanosGR> well al other distro's runned great
<linxeh> VrilutZa: sudo apt-get install nvidia-xgl
<ikonia> depends on the version of the kernel shipped with the other distros as standard
<dimeotane> Any suggestions for how I can get Samba to work better?  i can open up places-->network servers   but it says a half hour to copy a 500k file
<karly>  i just installed ubuntu and the display is really messed up. the left half is fine but the middle and right are shifted and copied multiple times. anyone have any idea on a solution to this problem? it would be much appreciated.
<eetfunk> dooglus: it worked, so the problem is not with cron.  damn, i just don't get this one!
<ikonia> c2d was brought out just as edgy was released
<ephemeros> hey
<linxeh> Sensae: you need to make sure that the horizontal and vertical refresh rates are high enoguh for the resolution you want
<ikonia> dimeotane: sort reverse dns
<dooglus> eetfunk: pastebin the script?
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dimeotane> ikonia: I don't follow... can you elaborate?
<ephemeros> *question: is there a way (documented) to install UBUNTU from an iso image without burning?
<Sensae> linxeh: It's actually the reverse, it's running at too high a resolution
<ikonia> dimeotane: get reverse name resolution working
<dooglus> eetfunk: i guess the script relies on some env.var which cron doesn't set
<linxeh> Sensae: then you have too high a resolution in the xorg.conf
<dooglus> t
<dyrne> !install | ephemeros
<ubotu> ephemeros: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<LjL> !install > ephemeros    (ephemeros, see the private message from Ubotu) | netinstall i guess, which sounds complicated enough
<Sensae> linxeh: It's only set to 1024  by 768 in xorg.conf, but the login screen / max resolution is 1600 x 1200
<ephemeros> wow, cool!
<dyrne> ephemeros: ive found that link pretty helpful for alternate installs
<linxeh> Sensae: are you sure you set every bit depth to 1024x768 and that there are no other higher resolutions there?
<eetfunk> dooglus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5996/
<Sensae> linxeh: Yes
<ephemeros> thanks, dyrne, a friend of mine wants that, but has no cdrom, he lives in another town
<linxeh> Sensae: you can cycle resolutions with ctrl+alt with plus and minus on the keypad too
<karly> can someone please help me. i would really appreciate it.
<karly>  i just installed ubuntu and the display is really messed up. the left half is fine but the middle and right are shifted and copied multiple times. anyone have any idea on a solution to this problem?
<dooglus> eetfunk: i meant the /etc/refresh_iptables_rules.py
<Sensae> linxeh: If I do that on the login screen will it keep that res?
<linxeh> Sensae: maybe try runining the reconfigure script for xorg again
<bruenig> !fixres | karly
<linxeh> Sensae: it should do yeah
<linxeh> Sensae: for this login anyway
<ephemeros> LjL: thank you, too
<LjL> karly: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Sensae> linxeh: Tried that, and when I set it to ati for drivers or fglrx for drivers it properly uses my max res
<erUSUL> karly: it i9s a weird problem never seen it before... try reconfiguring X with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Sensae> linxeh: When using the radeon drivers it ignores em
<linxeh> I thought the recommended driver for radeons was the fglrx now ?
<linxeh> or is radeon better (Ive been trying to get my ATI M300 to work properly for ages, given up now)
<Sensae> linxeh: I dunno, but my goal is getting beryl working, and I
<darweth> Hey if I am moving my /home to a new partition... how much space do i need to leave on the old partition for installs? (a pretty basic system... nothing too special)
<Sensae> linxeh: I've only succeeded with radeon
<linxeh> eugh, beryl
<linxeh> buggy :(
<AMD> can you please help me google has failed ..................im trying to install btsco-0.5 http://pastebin.ca/357689
<Sensae> linxeh: It's only a testbed
<gverig> Between Linksys and Trendnet WiFi PCI cards, what's the difference, is the first one better, how's Trendnet's linux support, etc?
<linxeh> Sensae: what was the radeon package name ?
<karly> how do i get to the command line?
<linxeh> karly - ctrl alt + f1
<karly> thx
<dooglus> karly: wait
<linxeh> and then ctrl-alt and f7 to get back to X (probably)
<HymnToLife> gverig, the maker of the card doesn't matter much
<HymnToLife> it's the maker of the chipset that does
<dooglus> karly: you'll want to know how to get back , too!
<Sensae> linxeh: Pretty sure it was xorg-driver-ati
<mrpoundsign> hello
<eetfunk> dooglus: I found it!  My script was assuming that the current path was /etc/ when it ran, but it was not.  Thanks a lot for the help!  pointing me back to the python script  make me realize the error was in there.
<marcko> what's better ? ext3 or xfs?
<eetfunk> dooglus: sorry for all the confusion!
<Sensae> marcko: ext3 is tried and true
<dooglus> eetfunk: no worries
<HymnToLife> marcko, depends what you want to do with it...
<mwe> marcko: each for it's own purpose
<marcko> whats xfs good for?
<gverig> HymnToLife: I don't know who makes chipset for Trendnet. Linksys it's RT61 ... I spent like 4 hours yesterday building drivers *curses*
<mwe> marcko: supposedly xfs is good for servers with millions of smale files
<dooglus> eetfunk: you see the general approach tho - that 'date' test split the problem in half
<mwe> small*
<HymnToLife> !wireless | gverig
<ubotwo> gverig: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HymnToLife> there's an extensive list of wireless cards there
<HymnToLife> and hw well they are supported
<HymnToLife> how*
<marcko> thanks all
<patrick_> has anyone set up their ubuntu to share a printer with an XP computer (printer connected to the ubutnu edgy) and how diffictult was it to do?
<mrpoundsign> I'm trying to get routing working with pppd to a pptp server -- but the routing scripts never seem to run.  If someone here has a lot of knowledge of pppd, I could use some help.  :)
<eetfunk> dooglus: yeah!  but i was so sure that the problem lied in my crontab line... i must be tired
<karly> oh. well im doing this on a seperate computer
<karly> the irc
<dooglus> eetfunk: incidentally, /etc isn't really for scripts, but for config files
<eetfunk> dooglus: where should i put scripts? i wasnt sure
<patrick_> and has any one connected/been able to sync a creative zen v with edgy and how difficult was that?
<karly> so it doesnt matter. i dont think i would be able to to do anything on it normally with the screen problem, and i just installed it today
<dooglus> eetfunk: it's entirely up to you/  i would use /root/bin/ though
<dooglus> eetfunk: (for local scripts run by root, that is)
<eetfunk> googlus: ok thanks
<HymnToLife> or maybe /usr/local/sbin
<abyss> lo i got a little problem: i was able to install my integrated wlan device in my laptop through win-driver and ndisw. all seems to be work except of wpasupplicant
<abyss> is that a know problem?
<dooglus> HymnToLife: indeed.  that's better, prolly
<HymnToLife> abyss, no, wpasupplicant is known to work with ndiswrapper
<gverig> HymnToLife: Neither card is in the list. I was able to build drivers for linksys and it works. the question is that Linksys is ~$50, and Trendnet is $5 (on sale). I am wondering is the second one worse, if yes-how much worse and if it's acceptable... I will look for linux support stuff. Primary question is how are the cards, if anyone knows
<nevron> doesnt anyone have a SBLIVE! 24 bit soundcard?
<abyss> HymnToLife, but in my case i dont think that works
<HymnToLife> gverig, google a bit, you should be able to find out which chipset that card has
<marcko> Let's suppose I want to create an email server. What does it mean in pratical terms?
<dooglus> abyss: I'm using wpa_supplicant with ndiswrapper right now
<abyss> HymnToLife, i try kwlan and kwifimanager nothing is able to connect to wpa enrypted wlans
<HymnToLife> ask dooglus, I have very little experience with WPA
<abyss> HymnToLife, iwconfig finds on scan all networks
<abyss> HymnToLife, but i cannot connect to anyone
<gverig> HymnToLife: heh, doing it now. Seems like some kind of TI chipset.
<abyss> HymnToLife, which program u use for fest wlan switching?
<abyss> HymnToLife, *fast
<st3> wpasupplicant isn't supported by every chipset with ndiswrapper
<HymnToLife> abyss, command line only :)
<HymnToLife> but I never use wpa
<dooglus> abyss: all I use are these lines in /etc/network/interfaces: auto eth2 <ret> iface eth2 inet dhcp <ret> wpa-proto WPA <ret> wpa-ssid doognet <ret> wpa-psk "pa$$word" <ret>
<dave__> are there any cool graphical effects i can add to ubuntu, for example that cube turning effect to change the desktop or something?
<|thunder> for the love of god, how do I unzip a bunch of zip files in the same dir ? arg. 'unzip -X a-al603?.zip' is just erroring with 'caution: filename not matched:  a-al603l.zip' help
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell dave__ about beryl | dave__, see the private message from ubotu.
<ikonia> dave__: thats part of beryl
<dooglus> abyss: those lines automatically cause wpa_supplicant to be run - no other config is necessary
<Xuwqyz> How do you update one specific program with apt-get?
<ikonia> apt-get update $program
<ikonia> upgrade $program
<ikonia> not update
<abyss> dooglus, so i have to write those lines in the interface file?
<chump> can someone help me get my nvidia driver working please .. the page you sent me earlier did not work for me
<ikonia> !nvidia >chump
<|thunder> chump; have you tried envy ?
<dooglus> abyss: yes - that's what I did anyway.  I'm not using network manager though, 'cos I don't move to different access points
<patrick_> has anyone got a creative zen v working with edgy?
<erUSUL> chump: what step failed?
<abyss> dooglus, the problem is, i jump around many time on a day and there are all different aps
<dooglus> abyss: when I do move to a different access point, I edit that file...
<wheels3572> What's the command for a permanent Terminal window in the background?
<dooglus> abyss: ok...  probably you need to use network-manager then
<abyss> dooglus, were talking about 5 time a day at least
<abyss> but which one? not one seems to work with wpa encryption
<joeljkp> i've been hearing about CNR coming to Ubuntu and how that'll bring in legal codecs and dvd players and stuff.... yet i'm looking at the CNR warehouse, and I can't find a single legal codec or dvd player; what's going on?
<abyss> dooglus, in my case
<dooglus> ! network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<dooglus> that works with WPA I believe - maybe you need wpa_supplicant installed too
<LjL> joeljkp, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Jowi> joeljkp, check out fluendos site: https://shop.fluendo.com/
<joeljkp> jowi: yeah, i'm going to buy those, i wanted to see what cnr will be offering first
<Jowi> joeljkp, luckily for me I live across the atlantic :)
<hzw> I realise that my sound stopped working after the recent kernel upgrade that came in through the edgy synaptic updates
<hzw> Is there anything I can try to solve my problem?
<karly> when i type into the command line, no text shows up. but if i hit enter, it appears on a new line, then askes for password
<eetfunk> what is the "real" path name for ~/ as "root" ?
<ikonia> eetfunk: /root
<dooglus> karly: you need to log in first...
<eetfunk> ikonia: that was easy :)
<abyss> dooglus, i apt-get it but where i can start the manager now form console?
<aroman> hello... I'm having some problems with broken package dependencies
<aroman> I'm trying to install vim-gtk (sudo apt-get install vim-gtk) but I get that  vim-gtk: Depends: vim-gui-common (= 1:6.4-006+2ubuntu6) but it is not going to be installed
<dooglus> abyss: it's a mystery to me...  I've never got the hang of network manager.  you might find that restarting GNOME (ie log out and in) will start it.
<Cin> can anyone explain this message from glxgears? http://rafb.net/p/MrvM6281.html
<aroman> I've also seen that with trying to install vlc
<aroman> any ideas what I can do to resolve the issue?
<wheels3572> Im also having an issue with Repos.  I used to have 90 something and now only 48 since a fresh install of Xubuntu.  What am I missing?
<abyss> dooglus, thanks ill give the x-restart a try brb
<Cin> wheels3572, sounds like you're missing sources from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<wheels3572> Cin, hmmmmm ok.  Not sure what I did differently though lol.  Must have added some maybe along the way?  I dont know
<Cin> wheels3572, or just don't have the multiverse packages on
<Runithard> I love Ubuntu
<wheels3572> Cin, you talking the multiverse that is commented out in the sources.list?
<Cin> wheels3572, yeah. there are some that just aren't enabled by default. you usually end up enabling them sometime when you want to install something extra
<dooglus> abyss: see any new icon in the top right corner?
<fabio_> sorry guy...i have a big problem with suspend....my pc don't wake up after suspend....all led turn on...but monitor is black...anyone can help me?
<Cin> wheels3572, er, I'm not sure if it's commented out. it might just not be there
<wheels3572> Cin, already enabled all of them in the list lol
<abyss> dooglus, okay now the manager is there but this manage shows me only cable connection aviable
<Cin> wheels3572, what ubuntu are you on?
<Cin> wheels3572, Dapper?
<nevron> another unresolved issue :D
<dooglus> abyss: edit /etc/network/interfaces and - um - I forget...
<wheels3572> Cin, forgot what the cli was to find out the name of the Distro lol
<wheels3572> the version I mean
<abyss>  sudo ndiswrapper -l -> bcmwl5 : driver installed <ret>  device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<Runithard> Whats new in 7.X
<anut> Hello, all.  Anyone have any idea on setting up an LVM at install from the live disk?
<LjL> wheels3572: lsb_release -a
<aroman> :( could anyone on 6.10 try to install vim-gtk and let me know if it works on their end?
<wheels3572> that's it ty LjL
<Cin> wheels3572, heh. I don't know either
<Runithard> LVM is tough
<Runithard> dont do it on the root
<eontasticness> i have a crashed raid6 that says invalid superblock, e2fsck -b 8196 and fsck do not fix it
<eontasticness> is there ANYTHING i can do or should i give up on my 1.7tb
<wheels3572> Cin, Edgy not Dapper
<Runithard> I wrote a FAQ on NDISWRAPPER
<Runithard> who needs help?
<kane77> in what losless format can I get music into my iPod with banshee??
<wheels3572> Runithard, I do for sure running a damn BCM43xx chipset
<Lattyware> Hey all, I know this isn't hardware support, but #hardware came up with nothing, so I thought I'd last ditch attempt here.
<cables> kane77, WAV? :)
<kane77> cables, no, wav doesnt work :(
<Lattyware> I've just constructed an Asus P5B Deluxe/WiFi-AP system, and I get no ouput. No beeping, no video. Fans, lights, hard drive etc... all come on. But nothing out. Can anyone help.
<erUSUL> eontasticness:  e2fsck -b 32768 (for fs with 4k sector size that is the default)
<Runithard> Wheels3572: 64bit os?
<wheels3572> Runithard, No 32
<kane77> cables it doesnt import it...
<Runithard> Wheels3572: ok
<cables> kane77, even if it did work, that would be pretty sad
<Cin> wheels3572: have a read of that -- http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Runithard> Wheels3572: 6.10?
<eontasticness> erUSUL: i think i tried that too
<wheels3572> Cin, ok ty
<wheels3572> Runithard, Yes
<Stuttergart> Is anyone here using true regex matching to define hostgroups?
<Cin> anyway, if anyone can suggest what this error means, I'd be grateful: http://rafb.net/p/MrvM6281.html
<anut> Sure, so set up a five or ten or twenty gig or whatever root partition, but then say I wanted to have /share as an LVM spanning two drives?
<Runithard> Wheels3572:  ok you need to rmmod the bcm module
<Marsmensch> hi, anyone knows when herd4 is released?
<Runithard> Wheels3572:  the new BCM support SUCKS! in the kernel, ndiswrapper won't work if it's loaded
<erUSUL> eontasticness: i do not have experience with raid set ups sorry i just was giving a shot in the dark :(
<Runithard> Wheels3572:  i had the same problem, i have an acer ferrari
<Runithard> Wheels3572:  with that chip
<aridese> if i have custom drivers (kernel modules), do i have to recompile them every single time theres a kernel update? (the new 2.6.17.11 or whatever)
<eontasticness> erUSUL: no problem, i'll take any ideas i can get
<erUSUL> aridese: yes
<wheels3572> Runithard, I have an HP with this pos chipset lol
<aridese> erUSUL: anyway to automate it? any suggestions?
<PiNE> when i make my panel transparent some of the items (the clock and systray) keep the old theme even if i restart x. how do i fix this?
<Runithard> Wheels3572:  it works good with NDIS wrapper
<aridese> it's annoying
<huascar80> ...
<crparr> Hi! I'm tryinbg to install ivtv. In a howto it read that one should remove 4 modules from within /lib/modules/...
<wheels3572> Runithard, ok
<anut> Would it be easier to set the drives up IDE raid, maybe?  If I did, would Ubuntu talk to them at install time?
<crparr> But how can I recreate them?
<wheels3572> Runithard, im VERY new to this so lol no idea what im doing period lol
<Runithard> Wheels3572: no problem
<abyss> anyone else know how i can get network-manager-gnome regonize my ndiswrapper wlan card?
<dooglus> abyss: Only devices that are *not* listed in /etc/network/interfaces or which have
<dooglus> been configured "auto" and "dhcp" (with no other options) are managed by NM.
<Runithard> Wheels3572: I'm digging up my old guide
<Jowi> Lattyware, that used to be the case when you connected the floppy cable the wrong way... although I bet you don't have a floppy connector in this one :)
<wheels3572> Runithard, ok
<wheels3572> Hey Runithard do you have any messengers?
<Lattyware> Jowi: Do, but not using it.
<dave__> anyone know how to fix up dual screens?
<Runithard> http://runithard.com/HOWTO-BCOM64WIRELESS/
<chump> erUSUL : (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Runithard> wheels
<Lattyware> Jowi: At my wits end, I've been waiting for ages for this PC, and now it fails to work.
<Runithard> Wheels3572: that link is for the 64bit driver, but you get the idea
<wheels3572> Runithard, ok got the site ty
<wheels3572> Runithard, ok ty
<Runithard> Wheels3572: do a lsmod
<Runithard> Wheels3572: make sure you bcm module isn't their or you'll never get it working
<wheels3572> Runithard, ok
<aroman> yeah.. problem solved, if anyone's interested... I just used a good mirror for my packages
<Jowi> Lattyware, are you using the VGA connector at the back or one from a video card?
<Runithard> Wheels3572: You can email me if you still have problems, I'm going out to eat
<Lattyware> Video card, it doesn't have onboard video.
<Lattyware> (2 dvi actually.
<Lattyware> )
<erUSUL> chump: and you instaled nvidia-glx? and linux-restricted-modules?
<wheels3572> Runithard, ok ty
<Chadarius> dave__: What video card are you using?
<dave__> chadarius: nvidia gforce4 Ti 4200
<richard> YeeeHAawww! :D
<patrick_> hey im using this install (for edgy)http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199250 and i got this error(http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6015/), what should i do/what does it mean?
<Jowi> Lattyware, the pic at the bottom of this page is not VGA? http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=1179&l1=3&l2=11&l3=307
<Lattyware> Serial not VGA
<randyf> hello, everyone
<Lattyware> VGA would be female too.
<Jowi> Lattyware, ah, right. hard to see from that angle
<Jowi> Lattyware, what do you mean by 2 DVI. 2 cards or 2 connectors on one card?
<Lattyware> 2 on one card.
<VrilutZa> what it's this erorr
<VrilutZa> BusyBox v1.1.3(Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built in shell (ash)
<VrilutZa> Enter 'help' for a list of builtin commands
<VrilutZa> bin/sh:can't acces tty: job control turned off
<VrilutZa> initramfs) _
<Chadarius> dave__: I searched for "nvidia twinview" on http://ubuntuforums.org and got http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301946&highlight=nvidia+twinview
<Ash-Fox> vrtical, that's not a error, that's a emergency shell.
<sivik> vrtical, you were helping me last night, weren't you
<florent_> List
<randyf> quit
<VrilutZa> nobody help me?
<Jowi> Lattyware, have a look in the manual if there are any manual switches to set up.
<Ash-Fox> randyf /quit
<Chadarius> dave__: another useful tool that I think is installed with the nvidia binary driver is nvidia-settings
<Lattyware> Jowi: Have done, nothing I can see.
<florent_> List
<Chadarius> dave__: You can enable dual screens manually on the fly anytime you want using that tool
<dave__> chadarius: thanks, this has been a big help
<Jowi> Lattyware, are you using ATA or SATA?
<dooglus> /quit && firefox http://myporn.com/
<richard> why is it that nvidia-settings always wants to deselect nvidia-glx in synaptic?
<Lattyware> Jowi: ATA.
<Jowi> Lattyware, more than one disk?
<Lattyware> 2 Optical drives, 2 hard drives.
<postincremen1> oh man, i think i just logged in a bit lat
<postincremen1> trying to get my dual monitors up
<Lattyware> I've tried booting without them, to no avail.
<postincremen1> just moved from gentoo
<postincremen1> chardarius:, is the nvidia binary driver the way to go?
<Jowi> Lattyware, reset the CMOS is all I can think of then.
<Lattyware> ok
<Lattyware> thanks for the help
<Jowi> np Lattyware
<Advanced> hey guys
<Advanced> i have an external drive plugged in for some important drivers
<oggy_> SysInfo: FreeBSD 6.0-RELEASE | Dual  MHz | Mem: / %C14[%C4%C3||||||||||%C14] %C | Diskspace: 35G Free: 26G | Bogomips:  | Screen Res: 1400x1050 | Procs: 9 |   | Uptime: 6:06PM up 260 days, 17:07, 4 users, load averages: 0.07, 0.23, | eth0: In: 0.00M Out: 0.00M | | Vpenis: 54 cm
<oggy_> SysInfo:  |   MHz | Bogomips:  | Mem: /1M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 35.88G Free: 26.71G | Procs: 0 | Uptime: 0 sec | Load: | Vpenis: 11.9 cm | Screen: @1400x1050 (16 bpp)
<Advanced> now it went all gay on me and i had to go into terminal and pmount it myself
<cables> !paste | oggy
<ubotu> oggy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jowi> Lattyware, you got a 24pin PSU?
<Advanced> but now its mounted its only available to root user
<oggy_> =)
<Advanced> and i dont know how to log in as root
<Lattyware> Jowi: Yeah, why?
<Advanced> when i try it at the login screen all i get is "admin cant log in from this screen"
<dooglus> Advanced: it went gay so you mounted it?
<Advanced> lol, it didnt auto mount is what i mean
<dooglus> Advanced: I think it's just decided to use protection
<abyss> dooglus, thanks for advice wlan works now for multi aps :)
<Advanced> but yeah, its restricted to root access only
<dooglus> abyss: cool.
* Erealz hello everyone id like to know if their anyone game out for linux that are actualy good?
<postincremen1> help with dual display anyone? fresh install 6.10 amd64 nv driver Xinerama?
<Advanced> i really need to access those files
<dooglus> abyss: that last thing I told you was copy/pasted from /usr/share/doc/network-manager/README.Debian
<Jowi> Lattyware, it got an extra 4 or 8 pin aux connector?
<Advanced> for one, my network card driver is in there and its geting very tedious rebooting into windows every time i need the net
<Advanced> x.x
<patrick_> hey im trying to install gnomad2 and i got this error while trying to use the make command... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6018/
<abyss> dooglus, but after software upgrade i have another problem
<whonicca> whats the best program to use to sync ur ipod with, i keep having problems syncing my ipod with progs under linux, whatever letter the playlist i add starts with, removes everything that comes after it under the playlist menu
<dooglus> Advanced: mount it with '-o umask=0' or someting?
<Jowi> Lattyware, (have you connected it?)
<Lattyware> Jowi: Has an 8 pin and 6 pin, yeah.
<whonicca> i sync with itunes most of the time, also whatever i put on in linux doesnt appear on itunes
<Advanced> so pmount /dev/sdb1 -o imask=0 ?
<Lattyware> I havn't connected it.
<Lattyware> There is a blanking plate over 4 of the pins on the mobo.
<Advanced> erm, umask even
<{Nathan}> A program screwed up my menu.lst, is there a way I can regenerate it using dpkg?
<abyss> it get the login window when im login i see only the background image about 3-5 minutes then gnome starts the windowmanager and rest of gnome
<dooglus> Advanced: I don't know pmount, but probably...
<Erealz> are their any game for linux that are actually  good?
<Advanced> i'd rather be 100% sure as i've rebooted about 32894632 times
<Jowi> Lattyware, I just found this by chance. 1st paragraph: http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2006/09/13/review_asus_p5b_deluxe/page2.html
<Advanced> :S
<sivik> is there a way to tell where i made a post on ubuntuforums.org?
<abyss> error message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<dooglus> Advanced: I didn't really catch what you're talking about - what's the device you're mounting?
<erUSUL> Erealz: doom3 quake 4 and all the precuels? nwn 1?
<Advanced> how can i log in as root and have my GUI ?
<Lattyware> Jowi: Hmmm... So I should hook up my 8 pin connector?
<Advanced> its just a psp, but its registered as a usb drive
<erUSUL> ubotu tell Advanced about sudo | Advanced see priv msg from ubotu
<Erealz> precuels never herd of that
<hopintop1> hi just testing
<rambo3> Advanced, start safe mode and run startx
<Jowi> Lattyware, seems like it. should be a protective cap covering 4 pins to remove for you
<Lattyware> ok
<rambo3> or kill this gdm and sudo -i and startx
<abyss> dooglus, any idea?
<dooglus> Advanced: so I would just:  sudo mount -o umask=0 /dev/sda1 /mount/point
<erUSUL> Erealz: i mean quake 1 2 3 4 and doom 1 2 3....
<Erealz> oh
<Erealz> ok
<Erealz> way to old titles for me
<Advanced> right guys, ill head off and try those two options :) hope this works! <333
<Erealz> tired of them
<dooglus> abyss: did you reboot, or just kill GNOME?
<Erealz> i have a question tho
<Erealz> i have unreal 2004
<abyss> i reboot
<Erealz> with support linux
<patrick_> any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6018/ that error fro trying to install gnomad2?
<dooglus> abyss: I've seen that kind of behaviour before when old 'esd' processes are left hanging around
<abyss> and after reboot the error happend
<Jowi> Lattyware, should be just behind the keyboard/mouse connectors according to the picture. but have a look yourself.
<erUSUL> Erealz: so quake 4 is too old but ut 2004 not?
<Erealz> has anyone try to install unreal 2004
<patrick_> using this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199250
<dooglus> abyss: see if turning off sounds in GNOME fixes it
<dooglus> abyss: if so, it's probably esd's fault
<abyss> well wait a min i want to reboot again to see if it comesup again
<jmon> I need help with my new video card, ubuntu wont boot with it
<Erealz> have you seen the gfx for quake
<Erealz> it garbage
<postincremen1> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<postincremen1> hehe
<alex-weej> any idea how i can get a kernel log dump when booting in recovery (if it fails to bring me to a shell)
<Gon> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<[M] Darkorical> I just installed ubuntu for the first time ... in fact its my first attempt at linux of any sort
<postincremen1> does nv support Xinerama?
<[M] Darkorical> I was introduced to ubuntu via a you tube movie displaying a 3d cube multi desktop thing
<jmon> Hi, can someone help me with with my ati radeon 9250 pci (non e) video card) ubuntu wont boot with it! any help is much appriacated
<[M] Darkorical> anyone know anything about that desktop?
<bard> [M] Darkorical, what grafik card do you have
<sivik> [M] Darkorical, could i see it
<postincremen1> [M}Darkorical: you mean glx?
<bard> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jowi> [M] Darkorical, Beryl
<patrick_> any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6018/ that error fro trying to install gnomad2?
<LJHarb> when i use "apt-get source blah" where does it get downloaded to?
<webby> Help me please!!
<jmon> sum 1 do the question bot thing
<postincremen1> \
<bard> webby, with?
<jmon> I forgot what it was
<jmon> Hi, can someone help me with with my ati radeon 9250 pci (non e) video card) ubuntu wont boot with it! any help is much appriacated
<Jowi> LJHarb, to the current directory i think
<[M] Darkorical> it was a you tube vid called dont guy vista get utunbu free
<erUSUL> jmon: that card is very well supported i used to have one... can you boot in recovery mode?
<mackinac> youtube
<jmon> how do I do that
<bard> [M] Darkorical, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<LJHarb> ill check jowi...
<jmon> it wont boot, it brings up a error
<patrick_> does any one use gnomad to use their creative zen??
<erUSUL> jmon: the grub menu offers the option
<jmon> im like a linux noob, if it has no graphic interface I cant do it
<Jowi> LJHarb, yeah, just "apt-get source mutt" and it downloaded and unpacked itself to the directory i was standing in.
<LJHarb> ok thanks
<jmon> I can do terminal, but that is it
<rendo> Is it normal for my memory to keep going up and not flush?
<postincremen1> wondering why Xinerama is not working, my xorg.conf has been modified, but it seems as though i did nothing
<postincremen1> except my second screen looks like a bad trip
<jmon> thanks I will try to find it , but I do now know that it will work
<Se2> ubuntu rulezz
<mackinac> its far out
<LeFrenchy> hellooooo
<postincremen1> anyone?
<sivik> LeFrenchy, hi
<mackinac> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<patrick_> anyone?
<ricmik> are there any software that I can use to control CPU-speed on a Centrino processor?
<patrick_> pleasee
<LeFrenchy> hi sivik
<Se2> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<postincremen1> thx, think i read that one, but back to the
<postincremen1> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<LeFrenchy> little question: how to set vls as the default video player?
<bard> !santa
<sivik> LeFrenchy, do you have a question?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about santa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeFrenchy> i mean vlc
<sivik> LeFrenchy, uninstall totem
<abyss> dooglus, i go mad here
<LeFrenchy> thats all?
<hopintop1> .
<abyss> dooglus, the gnome problem is gone after autoupdate
<hopintop1> hi how can edit a config file that uses sudo command
<hopintop1> .
<Jowi> Lattyware, does it boot?
<abyss> dooglus, but now my wlan device not there anymore or find no networks
<Se2> LeFrenchy totem is better then vlc?
<Se2> vlc is better totem?
<Se2> =] 
<sivik> Se2, vlc is better than totem
<postincremen1> thx, i guess im off to swap nv for nvidia
<mackinac> LeFrenchy :  right click a media file - open with tab - set vlc as default
<sivik> Se2, totem you have to install a bunch of other crap to get it to work
<LeFrenchy> Se2 i always used vlc without any pb, i don't know about totem
<xcript> hello all
<patrick_> sivik do you know why i'd get this error when installing gnomad2? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6018/
<Lattyware> Jowi: Negative, Still fails.
<sivik> patrick_, i will check
<dooglus> abyss: strange.  does 'iwconfig' list the interface still?
<sivik> patrick_, did you know there is a gnomad2 in the repos that works, what are you trying to connect with it
<hopintop1> hi new to chat
<abyss> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311"
<abyss>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid
<Jowi> Lattyware, asus support is next in line I guess
<xcript> hello can some one plz help me
<Lattyware> Jowi: Yeah :(
<thekidrio> anyone here use an hvr card?
<xcript> I just bought a new HP 500 laptop
<bard> xcript, dont ask to ask/help just ask
<Jowi> Lattyware, tried without any disks after you connected the aux power?
<thekidrio> i think my card is a pvr 150 and an atsc reciever
<patrick_> im trying this because i have a creative zen v that i want to connect, and the guide online says to do it this way.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199250
<patrick_> for edgy
<xcript> and installed ubuntu on it
<hopintop1> i hav a question
<mackinac> LeFrenchy :  sorry: right click a media file - preferences - open with tab - set vlc as default
<Lattyware> Jowi: Yeah
<nevron> is there anyone that uses a logitech mx500
<thekidrio> hopintop1: ask away
<abyss> dooglus, iwlist : eth1      No scan results
<dooglus> abyss: I don't know what to tell you.  I stopped using network manager because I didn't know how to get it to work reliably.
<xcript> every thing worked but..... my touchpda
<sivik> patrick_, have you tried installing from the repos
<thekidrio> nevron: trying to get the buttons working?
<patrick_> i also get this at the end when i do ./configure for gnomad...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6023/
<dooglus> abyss: ndiswrapper -l?
<nevron> yes
<abyss> dooglus, but even iwlist dont find one anymore
<sivik> patrick_, let me look, i installed from the repo it works with my zen micro
<sivik> patrick_, give me a few seconds to look at some things
<patrick_> ahh i'll try that maybe
<Jowi> Lattyware, got another video card to try with?
<patrick_> thanks sivik!
<abyss> dooglus: bcmwl5 : driver installed
<abyss>         device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<xcript> hi patrick
<hopintop1> how do i configure a file uses sudo command,thanks
<dooglus> abyss: 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'?
<nevron> thekidrio: any suggestions?
<patrick_> hi xcript
<sivik> abyss: what card?   i have 4318 working without ndiswrapper
<Lattyware> Jowi: No.
<] Baran[> Hey guys, I have a serious problem involving partitions, I would be happy if I could have some assistance in PM :) thanks.
<xcript> I need some guid
<bard> sivik, what kernel???
<xcript> I need some guide
<abyss> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<sivik> bard: 2.6.17-10 the one that comes with edgy
<dooglus> abyss: uh?
<bard> sivik, okay
<abyss> sivik, the card works perfectly till i made the autp upgrade in x
<xcript> I bought an HP 500 notebook
<xcript> I installed ubuntu 6.10 on on it
<] Baran[> Hey guys, I have a serious problem involving partitions, I would be happy if I could have some assistance in PM :) thanks. :$
<sunyata> What is the best practice in Ubuntu for installing software not included. For example. I am running edgy, but need Apache 2.2.*. Is it a best practice to build from source, or should I backport feisty packages to edgy?
<abyss> the upgrade contain linux-header and linux-restircted-modules or so
<Jowi> Lattyware, since you have no beeps it should be connected ok and RAM ok as well.
<sivik> patrick_, do you have aim or something?
<xcript> u there pat
<dabear> hi
<dabear> ehm, do anyone know how i Can open links from chat to konqueror in a new tab, and not a new window?
<patrick_> i do, my aim is stfupatrick
<thekidrio> sunyata: almost always better to build from source if you are comfortable with that
<Jowi> Lattyware, does that video card got a LED on it to show if it gets power?
<bruenig> dabear, #kubuntu
<Lattyware> Jowi: Yeah, except for the fact the board appears to have no system buzzer.
<georgy> sunyata: install the server version
<dooglus> abyss: you need to install the ndiswrapper kernel module again
<thekidrio> backports are easier, but not the most recent eh
<Lattyware> Jowi: No... No fan either, passive.
<abyss> dooglus, which module exactly?
<patrick_> xcript, i dont know i'm new to ubuntu too
<dooglus> abyss: ndiswrapper
<sunyata> thekidrio: yeah I can build from src no problem
<Chadarius> ] Baran[: What kind of problem?
<sivik> patrick_, are you on?
<xcript> ok thanks
<thekidrio> sunyata: i would do that if you want the latest and greatest eh
<xcript> can any one help
<] Baran[> Chadarius: do you have pms enabled?
<sunyata> georgy: what do you mean server version?
<thekidrio> lamp version
<thekidrio> err sorry, its the server version with no gui
<sivik> patrick_, send a message to Sivik30
<dooglus> abyss: package name 'ndiswrapper-modules-$(uname-r)' I guess
<abyss> dooglus: E: Konnte Paket ndiswrapper nicht finden
<sunyata> thekidrio: heh, latest and greatest, actually just need mod_proxy balance, which comes in 2.2.. thanks man
<Chadarius> ] Baran[: pms?
<abyss> dooglus, okay :)
<bruenig> xcript, ask a question
<thekidrio> sunyata: yeah then src for sure
<] Baran[> Chadarius: Private messages
<hopintop1> can someone tell me what forum will help beginner of linux
<sivik> hopintop1, ubuntuforums.org
<bruenig> hopintop1, ubuntuforums.org
<Chadarius> ] Baran[: Yeah
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<xcript> my touchpad doesnt work
<sunyata> thekidrio: thanks again
<hopintop1> i mean like live chat
<mr_hus> Hi. Just wondering... I just installed samba and I quickly had a look at the smb.conf. I changed it so that users can access their home directory though samba. I don't understand why but it only works with the account I created during the ubuntu installation... it doesn't work for the other accounts? Any ideas?
<Norf-ubu> anyone noticed that updates from security.ubuntu.com are slow ????
<xcript> can I fix it, I mean on ubuntu
<abyss> dooglus, E: Konnte Paket ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.17-11-generic nicht finden
<sivik> patrick_, lets chat in pm
<thekidrio> xcript:  yeah you can umm its in the laptop section
<dooglus> abyss: yeah, I don't know why that is.  it seems that when a new kernel is released, the corresponding ndiswrapper kernel module isn't.
<thekidrio> !laptop | xcript
<ubotu> xcript: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<dooglus> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<y0hm> mr_hus : when  your samba security is set to user ,this is normal behaviour !
<Indref> I was wondering, what is the terminal command for the file manager.
<dooglus> Indref: nautilus
<fabio_> sorry guy...i have a big problem with suspend....my pc don't wake up after suspend....all led turn on...but monitor is black...anyone can help me?
<sivik> how do i tell what version of a software i have installed
<thekidrio> Indref: in gnome?
<Indref> thekidrio, In openbo
<Indref> openbox
<bruenig> sivik, apt-cache show package | grep Version
<Norf-ubu> anyone noticed that updates from security.ubuntu.com are slow ???? or is it just me ?
<lightseed> where do i find chroot information for having the 32 bit ubuntu within the 64bit
<Indref> Stupid x key
<nexeus> hello can some1 help me to install linksys-wpc54g wlan0 working plz
<Jowi> Lattyware, remove all cables, remove video card. remove all external devices. insert video card and one primary monitor. connect power. boot. maybe the video card is not correctly seated.... (ok, a long shot but that's what I would do myself)
<mr_hus> y0hm: but why is it just working for one account? I thought every user could then access their own home...
<thekidrio> Indref: oh hrmm not sure haha
<y0hm> mr_hus : because it inherits the linux permissions
<bruenig> !repeat | Norf-ubu
<ubotu> Norf-ubu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rambo3> Indref, install some alternative file manager then
<nexeus> hello can some1 help me to install linksys-wpc54g wlan0 working using edgyu here  plz
<bruenig> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<xcript> thankx bros..... what would I do without u ..... you are angels
<y0hm> mr_hus : u can add additional users to your linux system
<Jowi> Lattyware, need some sleep. good luck
<rambo3> !info rox
<ubotu> Package rox does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<nexeus> hello can some1 help me to install linksys-wpc54g wlan0 working using edgyu here  plz
<Indref> rambo3, Any suggestions?
<hopintop1> ok got thanks , sivik, brunig
<bruenig> !repeat | nexeus
<ubotu> nexeus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<y0hm> check out the excellent samba-how_to www.samba.org
<bruenig> !wifi | nexeus
<ubotu> nexeus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nexeus> thanx
<rambo3> !info rox-filer
<ubotu> rox-filer: A simple graphical file manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5-1build1 (edgy), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<Indref> !filemanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filemanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !info thunar
<ubotu> thunar: File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0svn+r23151-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 384 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<Seveas> !rox-filer
<glok> how easy and risky is it to add a new drive to a box and move the home directory to it?
<thekidrio> ROX-Filer... yeah heh
<glok> (for an amateur)
<thekidrio> thats the open box standard it hink
<bruenig> glok, with uuid it is a bit harder
<glok> ok ty - that's what i was looking for (ie i can probably find the steps; i just don't want to destroy my system)
<thekidrio> hrmm you could un mount /home and change its mount point to something else then copy of the something else to the new /home mount point
<glok> that's what i was think, not sure whether that mv process messes up the box when i do the mounting
<thekidrio> i.e.  shouldnt just back up first haha
<sivik> how do i get aptitude to show what version is going to be installed
<Indref> I'm wiping this machine to sell, how would I go about saving the system setup so I can make it the same on my next computer?
<glok> you have an opinion on the most reliable tape backup program?
<bruenig> sivik, aptitude show | grep Version
<bruenig> sivik, it will be the higher if there are more than one
<sivik> ok
<bruenig> aptitude show package*
<yell0w> Indref, back up your /etc and /home, that's what i'd suggest
<oldcat1120> 
<bruenig> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Indref> yell0w, I'll be making my next machine a dual boot, would that change anything?
<glok> cool ty all for the help i'll check those
<Indref> bruenig, Wow, that is a lot of info! :D
<yell0w> Indref, nope, except for grub
<vcef> hi
<jla> Hi, I'm trying to find the code change referenced in 'linux-source-2.6.17 (2.6.17.1-10.34) edgy-security; urgency=low' changelog entry 'ide/pci/generic: Add all_generic_ide module option. ...' I expected to find it in linux-source-2.6.17_2.6.17.1-11.35.diff.gz. Where is the right place to find that change?
<Norf-ubu> hi, i now have two ubuntu boxes connected via ethernet. one of which has a wireless card in, that connects to an Access Point to the net. How do I set up "internet connection sharing" on the one with the wireless card so that the other hardwired pc can connect to the net too ?
<Link> hello
<Link> speak spanish
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Indref> yell0w, What is grub.
<yell0w> Indref, grub is your boot manager
<yell0w> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Indref> I see.
<Indref> I think.
<tonyyarusso> Norf-ubu: Probably the easiest way is to use firestarter, which iirc, has a little button for that.  Otherwise, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetConnectionSharing or some such.
<Indref> I'm starting to wonder if starting over would be easier.
<vcef> I want to change default application which firefox offers me when I click on a link to pdf file and it asks wheter I want to save or open. How do I do that?
<mr_hus> y0hm: I did read the guide... I just don't see why its not every user that can login with THEIR credentials to THEIR home directory
<unop> mr_hus,  that is exactly what happens on a normal install
<fips> hi
<yell0w> Indref, that's the reason why I keep a folder of whatever i did/changed to the system, configs and all
<yell0w> :)
<Chadarius> Indref: If you didn't do lots of configuration in your /etc files then just backup your /home directory to use for the new install
<jla> Norf-ubu: I don't know if there is an easy option for this, hopefully so. The technical option is to enable ip forwarding and make sure the two boxes are on a different subnet than the wireless cards, and you'll need to set a default route. You could get fancy and set up a dhcp server on the box w/ the wireless card to autoconfig any machines on the wired network.
<bruenig> vcef, edit>preferences and look around, I would bet it would be in the content tab
<Indref> Chadarius, I've already backed up my files.
<Indref> Chadarius, I'd just like my system to be sorta copied over, saved on a CD./
<Norf-ubu> ty tonyyarusso and jla - not as easy as a wizard then :/
<CyberCod> hi everyone, I am having trouble doublsizing xmms in xubuntu edgy... Ive narrowed it down to the composite, but I dont know how to disable it, as it is not turned on in xorg.conf
<rambo3> jla did you check ubuntu wiki
<mr_hus> unop: i dunno right now i only have one account who can access his home... all the other accounts they refuse the credentials somehow
<yell0w> Chadarius, if the new computer has similar hardware, then make and image and copy it over
<yell0w> an*
<LJHarb> ok i have the mysql-server source, and the sphinx search engine files, but i have no idea how to compile mysql with sphinx - can anyone help
<unop> mr_hus,  meaning they cant login?
<jla> rambo3: I'm trying, I guess I don't know the right keyword or where to look.
<Chadarius> Indref: Exactly yell0w. If the hardware is similar (especially the graphics card) then you can totally do that
<fips> is there a way to install openssh-server >=4.3 on dapper without compiling?
<rambo3> jla that wasreply  to somone else . sry
<Indref> Chadarius, This is a laptop and I'm going to a desktop.
<jla> rambo3: oh, bummer. I'd love to find that patch. :)
<rambo3> Norf-ubu,  did you check ubuntu wiki
<vcef> bruenig: all I've found there are settings for __automatically__ opened files. however I don't want to open them automatically, I just want another default application for it.
<bruenig> vcef, filetypes
<unop> fips,  what does apt-cache policy openssh-server list?? any versions you want?
<Norf-ubu> rambo3:  i'm on there now
<nevron> i have followed 2 guides from ubuntu forums org and still couldnt get my mouse buttons working can anyone help me with this logitech mx500 i have
<Indref> I can't wait until I know enough to help in here.
<elias_> Does anyone know how to set the settings in beryl back to default?
<Chadarius> Indref: If its both nvidia cards on those systems that it probably won't be too bad
<vcef> bruenig: dtto
<Indref> Chadarius, I think I'll just start over.
<bruenig> vcef, just rm -rf the .mozilla directory that should do it
<unop> fips,  i believe you can also do this with aptitude -- sudo aptitude install openssh-server>=4.3 (or more specifically sudo aptitude install openssh-server=4.3)
<Indref> Chadarius, All my music pics etc are saved, so that will do.
<mr_hus> unop: they can login... but only the account i created during the installation can access his home through samba. All the other accounts I tried, and I can't access the home through samba (with their credentials)
<vcef> bruening: asshole
<Advanced> hey again guys :S
<Indref> vcef, Hey, be nice.
<rambo3> vcef, what
<Advanced> y'know for a first time user of ubuntu i sure as hell have come accross probably everything that can go wrong
<Advanced> :S
<Indref> Advanced, It gets better.
<jarhead756> i have a .sh file i use to backup lots of files, but after reinstalling ubuntu, i don't "have permision"
<jarhead756> any ideas why?
<jarhead756> do i need to chmod it? if so, what would i use?
<unop> mr_hus,  now wait, samba is another different story -- the samba user passwd database needs to be updated before new users can logon
<yell0w> jarhead756, chmod +x  file.sh
<Advanced> it would be amazing if i could install my network adapter and actually work on getting it 100% from ubuntu itself instead of coming back to windows every time i get stumped
<Advanced> :s
<nevron> i need help setting up my mouse buttons
<vcef> Indref, rambo3: hey - I'm frustrated and I'm looking for help and this whacko tells me to destroy all my settings, extension, bookmarks ...
<mamzers555> elias_; delete in .beryl the settings.profile
<Advanced> right, next problem :S (you guys are saints by the way... i would be miles away if it werent for the help you give)
<Indref> vcef, No need to get nasty. No one is getting paid here, have a little respect.
<unop> jarhead756,  chmod +x file
<vcef> Indref: ok, sorry
<fips> unop: Unable to find a version "4.3" for the package "openssh-server"
<bruenig> vcef, this is a problem that is simply a click around until you find it specific application thing, shouldn't be too hard
<Advanced> i need to compile some form of "makefile" for my driver, i know ill probably still be stuck once i've done that but hey, one step at a time
<Indref> vcef, It's ok. Computers make me wanna kill sometimes too.
<Advanced> as far as i can see ubuntu doesnt have any tools for compiling this file
<fips> unop: i need it for the openssh VPN feature
<Advanced> can anyone enlighten me?
<yell0w> Advanced, apt-get install build-essential
<vcef> bruening: doesn't thinks so. So far it seems to be buried somewhere in the deeps of gnome settings
<unop> fips,  VPN feature? what do you mean?
<Advanced> sorry what? :S
<bruenig> it should be in filetypes, I am able to do what you are saying in the filetypes
<Advanced> you want me to type that in terminal yell0w?
<yell0w> Advanced,  get build-essential package to enable you to compile and build programs
<Advanced> does it try to connect to a webserver for a download?
<rambo3> vcef, Firefox>Edit>Pref>Content>File Type
<mello__yello> Can anybody give me a hand with my router connection?  It is quite laggy to respond - it is a ZIO router(rather inexpensive) and I heard ubuntu sometimes has issues with these but they can be fixed
<bruenig> vcef, you are talking about clicking a pdf in firefox and controlling what firefox does with that right?
<fips> unop: OpenSSH>=4.3 supports tunneling with tun/tap devices...
<yell0w> Advanced, yes, ubuntu's repositories
<Advanced> as unfortunatley, the driver im trying to compile is my network cards driver, thus, no net connection
<fips> unop: ...therefore i need a newer version
<unop> fips,  are you on edgy? because 4.3 is the current version i believe
<fips> no on daper
<unop> !info openssh-server | fips
<fips> s/daper/dapper/
<ubotu> fips: openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 212 kB, installed size 552 kB
<unop> !info openssh-server dapper | fips
<ubotu> fips: openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 540 kB
<elias_> mamzers555, there are 3 files in the .beryl directory; libberysettings.ini and settings. Is it the settings file Im going to delete?
<Advanced> yell0w, can i download this file on windows, put it on external storage then boot into linux and install it from there?
<elias_> 2files *
<fips> ubotu: ?
<bruenig> advanced yeah
<bruenig> !ubotu | fips
<ubotu> fips: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<abyss> dooglus, okay fixed
<yell0w> Advanced, by this file you mean a .deb package ?
<vcef> bruenig: hard to say actually. the way firefox handles them is fine. All that bothers me is the default application which it offers
<dooglus> abyss: how?
<vcef> rambo3: looked there before I went on IRC. not helping
<abyss> dooglus, seems that i have to compile every kernelupdate the nidsw again
<unop> fips,  hmm, you could probably install edgy's version and get away with it .. but it's not advisable to try
<mamzers555> elias_; yes
<Advanced> ..its just called "makefile"
<Flannel> elias_: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<bruenig> vcef, say exactly what you are trying to do this vague stuff obviously is very unhelpful
<dooglus> abyss: that's crazy isn't it?
<Advanced> when i open it with a text editer there's loads of code
<vcef> I'll try to explain it once more
<Advanced> looks like c++ but im no coder
<abyss> dooglus, sure but i write a shell script for doin that ^^
<dooglus> abyss: ubuntu is a binary distribution - why's there no binary package available?
<fips> unop: how could i do this?
<yell0w> Advanced, show me the link where you download the network driver ?
<vcef> when I click on pdf. firefox gives me a dialog where I can choose wheter to save or to open the file
<vcef> right?
<unop> fips,  manually
<abyss> dooglus, dont know
<Advanced> bare with me :)
<bruenig> I will take your word for that
<dooglus> abyss: is it because you're using a non-standard version of ndis?
<unop> fips, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<dooglus> abyss: like 1.8 instead of 1.1 or something?
<Stapol> join #hardware
<vcef> and next to the open option is dropdown box where can I select application which will be used for opening that file
<abyss> dooglus, nope
<vcef> and I want to change that application there
<bruenig> it gives you an option to change it
<abyss> dooglus, it doesnt matter now, i know how ti fix at anytime thanks ti your for all and now i will try to get in on XGL + Beryl + fglrx ^^
<bruenig> vcef, you see the drop down arrow
<vcef> yep
<unop> vcef,  are you sure you havent installed that PDF downloader extension in firefox? it does something like that
<bruenig> vcef, what are you trying to change it to
<mparrish> I have a high-resolution screen and I want to scale all the fonts up so they are not so tiny.  How do I do that in ubuntu edgy?
<vcef> I know. I can click on others and locate it on the disk
<Advanced> yell0w
<abyss> dooglus, how i use the inchannel bot?
<dooglus> abyss: seen http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu ?
<Advanced> http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:UV9lgaRKEbUJ:www.viaarena.com/default.aspx%3FPageID%3D420%26OSID%3D1%26CatID%3D1190%26SubCatID%3D125+vt6102+linux+driver&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=uk&client=firefox-a
<Tatster> Hi all.  I've got a Ubuntu machine running 6.10 and a Canon printer attached to it using the turboprint driver.  How can I print to that from my mac laptop ?
<dooglus> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dooglus> abyss: like that.
<MrSiebel> Can anyone help me with this... $ cd RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.0/Module/
<abyss> !s2ram
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s2ram - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vcef> unop: I have no such extension
<fips> unop: thank you
<fips> mom
<bruenig> vcef, what are you trying to change it to
<abyss> !suspend2ram
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend2ram - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !fishing | abyss
<ubotu> abyss: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<abyss> hmm
<vcef> bruenig: now it says "Use default document viewer"
<unop> vcef,  you using adobe's acrobat reader right?
<bruenig> vcef, what are you trying to change it to
<vcef> and I want that default document viewer to be kpdf
<vcef> instead of evince
<bruenig> vcef, ok, put kpdf then
<vcef> nope, no acrobat here
<abyss> bruenig,  sorry not confirm with that ^^
<Advanced> yell0w, ya still with me pal? :S
<yell0w> Advanced, are you on dapper ?
<nevron> can anybody help me setup my logitech mouse
<Advanced> ...im not sure what dapper is :(
<bruenig> vcef, navigate to /usr/bin/kpdf
<LJHarb> ok i have the mysql-server source, and the sphinx search engine files, but i have no idea how to compile mysql with sphinx - can anyone help?
<vcef> bruenig: you mean, click on that dropdown arrow and locate kdpf on the disk?
<vcef> righ, good
<yell0w> Advanced, ok, go to command line, put in uname -a and tell me what you've got
<vcef> but when I restart firefox it disappears and I have to do it again
<MrSiebel> $ cd RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.0/Module/ Can anyone help me with this?
<Advanced> i would have to reboot into ubuntu
<Advanced> then boot back into windows to get online lol
<bruenig> vcef, check the do this automatically?
<Advanced> im in a right shambles
<Advanced> :S
<yell0w> Advanced, dapper is ubuntu 6.4 i think
<rambo3> Mr rhat rt61 wirless driver
<rambo3> MrSiebel, that rt61 wirless driver
<yell0w> 6.04*
<vcef> bruenig: I don't understand
<MrSiebel> I know I need help configureing it
<Advanced> i installed the version that is in the prototype section
<bruenig> vcef, there is a do this automatically box in that dialog, check that
<MrSiebel> I'm having some trouble
<Advanced> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype
<rambo3> MrSiebel, there is full thread on that on ubuntuforums
<xcript> can anyone help with my touchpad
<MrSiebel> I know I got it
<MrSiebel> I'm stuck
<MrSiebel> For some reason
<MrSiebel> Not to sure
<rambo3> MrSiebel, explain
<rambo3> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xcript> on edgy is not working at all
<bruenig> !synaptics | xcript
<ubotu> xcript: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<MrSiebel> I'll show you the form and how far I got https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61?action=show&redirect=Rt61WirelessCardsHowTo
<xcript> I have installed synaptics
<vcef> bruenig: Oh. But that would mean that everytime I click on a link to pdf file it opens in kpdf. And I don't want that.
<xcript> but still
<MrSiebel> I'm trying to compile the driver
<yell0w> Advanced, ok, so it'd edgy, meaning you're running kernel 2.6.....
<bruenig> vcef, if it bugged you this much (not sure how many pdfs one runs across) just symlink evince to kpdf
<vcef> :-)
<bruenig> or apt-get remove evince for that much
<Advanced> that doesnt sound good
<yell0w> Advanced, from the network card driver website, For Windows 9X/2K/ME/NT/XP/Unixware/FreeBSD/Linux/Lan Server DOS/LANTASTIC. This driver supports linux kernel versions 2.2.x and 2.4.x (2.4.1-2.4.6).
<Advanced> i dont think that driver supports it :(
<yell0w> Advanced, yes
<Advanced> does it?
<xcript> ubotu I have seen this page and is notworking
<yell0w> Advanced, yes, exactly
<vcef> my brother sticks to gnome, so that is also not an option
<bruenig> !thanks | xcript
<ubotu> xcript: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<xcript> ok
<Advanced> damnit, theres not a driver on earth to support my network card in ubuntu!
<Advanced> >.<
<xcript> thanx
<yell0w> Advanced, what kind of network card is that ?
<Richardson183> yeah\
<LJHarb> does nobody here know how to compile things?
<Advanced> a VT6102, Rhine II
#ubuntu 2007-02-16
<bruenig> LJHarb, link to what you are trying to compile
<MrSiebel> Rambo3: I got as far as  $ tar xvfz RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.0.tar.gz
<LJHarb> i have the mysql-server source, and the sphinx search engine files, but i have no idea how to compile mysql with sphinx - can anyone help?
<royel> bruenig: he still didnt catch on :)
<sethk> LJHarb, sure, but the answer varies depending on what you are building
<Flannel> !compile | LJHarb
<ubotu> LJHarb: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Richardson183> LJHard:>yeah just open a terminal switch to the folder and type in ./configure
<Advanced> tis built into the chipset
<bruenig> royel, yeah, I wish they hadn't changed it to add the "keep in mind I am just a bot" part
<rambo3> MrSiebel,  cd RT61_Linux  and then press "tab" button
<Richardson183> most of the time
<LJHarb> ok i can handle the ./configure part
<bruenig> so funny when people would complain at him and he would just say your welcome
<LJHarb> there arent any prebuilt mysql/sphinx packages ive found yet tho.
<bruenig> !compile | LJHarb
<ubotu> LJHarb: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Richardson183> LJHard:>then type in make install or make
<LJHarb> k
<MrSiebel> Rambo: $ cp -f Makefile.6 Makefile ???
<MrSiebel> Thats where I'm stuck
<rambo3> MrSiebel, cd Module
<karamboola> hello everyone :)
<macd> Ive got a apache2 install on dapper, standard http://host/ works but http://host/~username does not, I see some commented userdir directives in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf Im under the impression those are deprecated and as long as you have /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.conf/load linked to mods-available userdirs should work
<MrSiebel> Then makefile?
<Flannel> macd: correct, a2enmod userdir will enable that.
<macd> its already symlinked, do I still need to run a2enmod ?
<rambo3> MrSiebel, cp  now the file
<karamboola> i'm kinda more familiar with unix than windows, but unfortunately the situation is what it is and many companys wants to use M$'s servers
<Flannel> macd: no, that's all a2enmod does ;)  you do need to restart apache
<elpargo> does update-manager supports third-party repos?
<macd> Flannel, yeah did a apache2 force-reload
<MrSiebel> $ cp -f Makefile.6 Makefile ???
<macd> let me try a stop/start
<rambo3> MrSiebel, yes
<cyberix> Which driver module should I load for my DWA-547 wireless card?
<karamboola> so today i had to do a windoze relative task at my work and add a network printer to a active directory win client's pc
<sethk> elpargo, yes, you can add repos to it
<macd> Flannel, I do get a warning on stop/start "[Thu Feb 15 17:20:57 2007]  [warn]  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts"
<elpargo> sethk, umm shouldn't it read /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<macd> but I dont think warnings will stop it from loading
<rambo3> MrSiebel,  i hope you are not typing $ sign when falowing the wiki
<sethk> elpargo, yes, I believe so; that's what the various package managers read
<elpargo> . /lst/list
<MrSiebel> What exactly do I replace with "Makefile.6"
<abyss> dooglus, what i have to ask the boot to get the beryl + xgl howto?
<karamboola> in win world, you must log on to every client's account in order to install a network printer ... how is this done in linux?
<MrSiebel> No
<sethk> elpargo, .list is correct, yes.
<macd> in fact, I get a 500 internal error whenever trying to access a userdir.
<dooglus> abyss: syntax error
<sethk> karamboola, pretty much the same way.  You tell it to log in as so and so.
<Flare183> karaboola:> samba
<dooglus> abyss: 'ask the boot'?
<] Baran[> Hello I need help with the GParted program, I am getting an error message. I'd like it if someone pmed me please :)
<Flannel> macd: do you have ~/public_html/?
<macd> karamboola, network printer?
<dooglus> !beryl | abyss
<macd> Flannel, of course ;)
<ubotu> abyss: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dooglus> abyss: the BOT, I see :)
<HymnToLife> ] Baran[, and what does it say ?
<karamboola> macd, yes a hp's network printer
<MrSiebel> Rambo 3: MAkefile.6 No such file or dir ??
<dooglus> abyss: but see http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu - that's the page I used
<] Baran[> HymnToLife: can I PM you?
<macd> karamboola, you can set system wide hplips/cups settings.
<abyss> ahh ^^
<elpargo> sethk, so if it's there and there is an update it will fetch it? or I have to add some config somewhere
<Flannel> macd: and, you get a 500 error?
<sethk> karamboola, what macd said, you don't need to mess with the windows login at all
<macd> karamboola,  then add your users to the printer group and whalla.
<yell0w> Advanced, what's your motherboard model ?
<karamboola> sethk, isn't there a more smoother way to do this? if there was a LAN with 200 clients and them get a new network printer, the admins must logon to every account separately?
<macd> Flannel, yessir
<rambo3> MrSiebel, tyoe ls -l and see that it is there
<Norf-ubu> cheers to the ppl that helped with internet connection sharing - all worked :D
<sethk> elpargo, if the entry for it has the same form as other repos that update, then it will behave the same way.
<sethk> elpargo, there's nothing special about any repo; everything that matters in in the source.list
<macd> Flannel, I would assume no, but does the www group need write access to the public_html dir?
<sethk> karamboola, there's a way to get around that in windows, too, but I'm not enough of a windows person to tell you how.
<nanothief> simple question: how do you make a script/launcher that runs a root command. eg sudo nautilus. I want the script/launcher to ask for the password (i don't want the password in the script/launcher)
<Advanced> sorry yell0w i was reading up some more
<Advanced> its an Asus K8V X SE
<MrSiebel> Ok. I got rt61 in blue and red...
<sethk> karamboola, but if you install it as  IPD you should be able to just ignore the windows side
<elpargo> sethk, ok just checking, then there is probably something wrong with hte repo, thanks
<macd> karamboola, in windows you would enable a startup script, usually deployed from SMS, or a login script from the PDC
<karamboola> macd, so it would be possible to serve the LAN's network printers via a linux server to the win AD clients?
<Flannel> macd: no, it would only need to be able to read.  Very odd.  Um, especially because mine gives a 403 error ;)
<Kresjah> Ahoy! I could use some help here with getting direct rendering working on my mobility m1 (mach64). I have been trying for weeks now, and I have just reinstalled Edgy. Xorg.0.log reports [drm]  failed to load kernel module "mach64". Anyone have time to take a look at the issue with me?
<macd> karamboola, yes, youll need to read up on LDAP and AD integration, so that your linux server can auth your AD users.
<MrSiebel> Rambo: Do ?I have to replace Makefile.6
<MrSiebel> ?
<tweek> i have been getting screen artifcts and parts of the screen not updated with things left behind with my nvidia video card
<rambo3> MrSiebel, no you copy it so it can make right version of driver
<macd> karamboola, but this can be acocmplished with a login script in the users login profiles set on the AD container for them, I usually just move everyone into thier own group OU for a while till they all login and get the new printers
<karamboola> macd, sounds promising :)
<macd> its the beauty of AD ;)
<macd> Flannel, odd indeed.
<karamboola> macd, yeah that would make it, but again i must say the AD network i must work with is a big mess sometimes
<macd> Flannel, I wish apache would have just stuck with the good ole NON modular configs.
<MrSiebel> Rambo: mrsiebel@mrsiebel-laptop:~$ cp -f Makefile.6 Makefile
<MrSiebel> cp: cannot stat `Makefile.6': No such file or directory
<yell0w> Advanced, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/48263/+viewstatus
<karamboola> macd, no planning just doing and then thinking afterwards should we have planned first :)
<macd> hehe
* Advanced looks ^^
<Gerry_W> #ubuntu-effects
<MrSiebel> ???
<rambo3> MrSiebel, in what directory are you?
<MrSiebel> I assume its home dir
<Advanced> so...its a bug
<Flannel> macd: nothing wrong with modular configs.  And, it appears that chmodding my homedir o+rx fixes it.
<MrSiebel> Yeah home
<yell0w> Advanced, it says it's fixed
<Advanced> it says "Fix Released"
<Advanced> where is it :d
<Flannel> macd: you're serving a normal static page, right?
<yell0w> Advanced, i  think it's fixed with new versions of ubuntu
<Advanced> where's the fix ;-; *bounces*
<Advanced> ....ah
<macd> Flannel, I should kick myself, the index page in the userdit I was testing is php, and I dont have php configured.
<Advanced> that bites
<Advanced> x.x
<rambo3> MrSiebel, just use cd to go to right directory . cd RT_61 "press tab button here then enter button"
<yell0w> Advanced, how far/much did you installed ?
<Flannel> macd: haha.  thatll do it.  THat's why you were getting a 500 error too.
<Advanced> i've spent the last 2 evenings on it
<Advanced> lol
<yell0w> Advanced, i'm sorry
<macd> Flannel, well I spoke to soon, it also happens with straight html
<Advanced> saying that, i havent got very far
<Kresjah> No one with knowledge of how to possibly get direct rendering going on mach64s?
<yell0w> Advanced, why not get a CD and install like normal
<Advanced> its cool :) ill wait till i get a new burner tomorrow and do it properly
<yell0w> yes
<Advanced> my cd burner died
<Advanced> :(
<racter> hi - can i install in text mode from a normal 6.10 disc?
<Advanced> waiting for a new one, but me being me i thought why not have a go
<Advanced> regardless of the outcome, i have learnt alot :)
<yell0w> or you can go to shippit.ubuntu.com and order a cd if you can't burn it
<racter> it's all i have and the machine i'm installing onto is a bit too slow for the gnomeinstaller
<Flannel> macd: what are your perms?  on ~, and public_html
<Advanced> i'll have a cd burner tomorrow :)
<yell0w> Advanced, or, you can try to get the latest kernel and build it
<yell0w> lol
<Advanced> ...that sounds rather above me :S
<yell0w> Advanced,  but then you might need to get on the net to get the buil-essential package
<yell0w> lol
<macd> drwxr-xr-x on both.
<Advanced> haha x.x
<Advanced> ill just leave it for now :)
<Flannel> macd: odd.  That works for me.  Just go for a directory index
<yell0w> Advanced, g'luck tomorrow
<Advanced> thanks dude, your a legend!
<Advanced> much appreciated and i will be back :)
<macd> Flannel, yeah, I might also RTFM ;)
<yell0w> Advanced, np
<justFox> why ubuntu instead of debian?
<Flannel> macd: well, this should work, I can't image why it isn't.  TFM wouldnt give much insight, I dont think.  What error you getting now?
<yell0w> justFox, coz it's shinier ?
<yell0w> :P
<MrSiebel> mrsiebel@mrsiebel-laptop:~$ cd RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.0/
<MrSiebel> mrsiebel@mrsiebel-laptop:~/RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.0$
<racter> is there a way i can boot the livecd/installer into text mode and install there?
<macd> still a 500 regardless of what I give it ~user/path/
<Flannel> racter: no.  You'll need the alternate CD
<racter> flannel: thx
<Flannel> macd: 500?  that doesn't make sense.  just /~user/  what does that give you?
<macd> well I do have one more idea, my .htaccess may be conflicting
<rellik> which quicken-esque program is best for linux?  MoneyDance looks really nice... but don't wanna pay for it if there is a better one out there
<macd> that did it!
<Flannel> macd: If theyre 500 errors, you should also check your apache log.
<macd> IndexIgnore in .htaccess was tossing errors.
<macd> now what does apache2 use now ;)
<Popoi> Is there a Ubuntu Gamers IRC?
<[H] 3b0R> hello, everytime i open nautilus, it opens up three times, whats wrong?
<Flannel> macd: noindex you mean?
<macd> IndexIgnore *.pdf *.sql *.tar *.gz   is what I use to keep nosey eyes away./
<MrSiebel> Rambo: Nothing seems to work?
<Flannel> macd: but, indexignore still is there.
<macd> I renamed .htaccess
<Flannel> macd: as to why it'd be giving you 500 errors, I don't know.  You might ask in #apache
<macd> yeah, thats my next stop
<Advanced> hmm
<macd> Flannel, thanks for the help, sometimes it helps to have another brainstorm
<Advanced> hey yellow
<Advanced> do you think any of these would help?
<Advanced> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/2.6.15-50.61
<Flannel> macd: I know the feeling ;)  good luck
<Advanced> (i cant just quit can i :p)
<peeks> hello
<peeks> how can i make a shell command run on every startup ?
<Kresjah> My xorg log reports that my "mach64" kernel module won't load, meaning I get no proper dri/mesa support for my mobility card. Anyone who can help?
<trainer__> how do I get the firefox flash plugin to work on amd64?
<PaSurf> I am looking for a way to format a dvd into a cd (oversized cd) that will essentially play in a mp3 enabled player through Ubuntu..
<Byan> PaSurf: O_o oversized CD?
<Byan> you can't burn over 99 minutes to a CD
<Byan> no matter what you do
<zOap> I'm trying to compiel an app but get error "missing gtk+" but what exactly is the gtk+ package? is that libgtk+ or whatever?
<yell0w> Advanced, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560
<PaSurf> Byan:  I have heard of software that will allow you to format a dvd into a cd so bascially you can use it in regular cd drives
<Advanced> w00t
<Advanced> ;>
<Byan> PaSurf: it's probably libgtk
<Frogzoo> trainer__: there is no 64bit flash - you'll need a 32bit chroot if you want to do this
<Toma-> zOap: thatll be the -dev package of whatever it is
<ddnngg> any1 can help to install a Virtual Drive and use it in Cedega ??
<Byan> PaSurf: your talking about DVD media?
<Byan> in a CD drive?
<zOap> Toma-, thanks:)
<PaSurf> yes.
<Toma-> zOap: np.
<Byan> thats not possible
<trainer__> Frogzoo, even if I have the 32 bit ubuntu installed?
<Byan> they use different lasers
<likwidWork> hey guys!  How do I mount a smb share with authentication as a short file name like /mnt/ical:  example smb:///dunstone;username:pass@192.168.100.10/pub/cal/anus/yousuck/cal.ics
<Lam_> is there a way to regenerate fstab?
<Lam_> i plan to remove one of my hard drives and replace it with a dvd drive, and i want fstab to regenerate itself correctly if possible
<maynoth42> is it possible to make windows xp recognize EXT3
<maynoth42> read/write?
<Pottie> !wine | getting error when trying to run a someting "pottie@pottie:~$ wine ventrilo.exe
<Pottie> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\ventrilo.exe": Module not found
<Pottie> " any idea guys
<ubotu> getting error when trying to run a someting "pottie@pottie:~$ wine ventrilo.exe: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<earthen> maynoth42, yes
<GKGKGKG> hey
<GKGKGKG> my x crashed, how can i reset it ?
<kitche> Pottie: you sure ventrilo.exe is in the fodler that you are running wine from
<Frogzoo> trainer__: on a64 cpu running 32bit kernel, should just work
<Frogzoo> !flash | trainer__
<ubotu> trainer__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<dyrne> maynoth42: yes but i never got the ext driver working when i tried
<maynoth42> oh
<dyrne> maynoth42: i didnt try very hard though
<PaSurf> Byan:  so is there any way to make a dvd recognizable as a mp3 disk?  Say I want to play mp3s from a dvd on a mp3 player?
<maynoth42> :C
<Pottie> what do you mean
<RocketMan> hey,
<RocketMan> i just copied ubuntu on a cd,
<kitche> Pottie: did you install ventrilo yet?
<Pottie> yes
<RocketMan> but i can't get my pc to load it, yet,
<RocketMan> it just keeps rebooting in windows
<RocketMan> did i skip a step?
<Byan> PaSurf: not unless the mp3 player is suppost to play them from DVDs...
<earthen> maynoth42, I have got it working pretty easy but I can't remember the program that i used
<trainer__> Frogzoo, thanks, so I don't need the 32bit chroot environment?
<whonicca> whats the best program to sync ipods with that doesnt make tracks u add via on linux dissappear on itunes on windows
<GKGKGKG> RocketMan, go to your bios and set boot from cd as first option
<kitche> Pottie: ok so try this wine ~/.wine/Program\ Files/ventrilo/ventrilo.exe
<RocketMan> sorry to sound stupid, but what's a bios?
<PaSurf> that whole mp2 thing?
<nanothief> how do you right a script/launcher that needs to do sudo commands? eg "sudo nautilus"
<GKGKGKG> My X crached, how can i reset(reconfigure) it ??
<th1> whoever that was, it wasn't me.
<GKGKGKG> RocketMan, press f2 or F12 when you boot
<yell0w> RocketMan, basic input output system i think
<Pottie> it tells me it cannot find it = (
<RocketMan> i tried f2, it just gave the typical "safe mode" options.
<RocketMan> i'll try f12,
<RocketMan> thanx
<kitche> ok Pottie: go to tht folder then with cd
<nanothief> rocketman: the very first screen often tells you what the shortcut is
<b_rabbit> anyone out there using ruby-dnssd? the project page is out for weeks now. was it abbandoned?
<Frogzoo> trainer__: read the docs
<b_rabbit> oops... wrong channel
<GKGKGKG> does anyone knows what to do if my X crashed ?
* Kresjah sighs
<Kresjah> Anyone who can help a poor, unaccelerated mach64 soul who's kernel fails to load the mach64 module?
<Pottie> theres not folder called .wine
<royel> Pottie: the . preceding .wine means it's hidden, press H if your using Nautilus to view hiddens file/folders
<plex0r> is there a problem with ubuntu intall and amd x2 64bit systes?
<plex0r> systems*
<greg> how do i unistall vmware player?
<plex0r> is there a problem with amdx2 64bit systems and ubuntu install?
<fallen_> when he gets a answer i got one thats probably so simple lol
<TigerDuck> good evening
<fallen_> hello
<maynoth42> hey everyone
<maynoth42> I have a problem
<fallen_> me too lmao
<plex0r> good for you
<maynoth42> every time I reboot
<plex0r> so do i
<fallen_> i think we all do
<plex0r> is there a problem with amdx2 64bit systems and ubuntu install?
<plex0r> is there a problem with amdx2 64bit systems and ubuntu install?
<plex0r> is there a problem with amdx2 64bit systems and ubuntu install?
<nanothief> we all have problems :)
<likwidWork> hey guys!  How do I mount a smb share with authentication as a short file name like /mnt/ical:  example smb:///dunstone;username:pass@192.168.100.10/pub/cal/anus/yousuck/cal.ics |  Do I do this with fstab ?
<maynoth42> don't use 64bit use 32bit
<TigerDuck> plex0r: stop flooding
<nanothief> plex0r: spamming is bad :(
<plex0r> i want to speak to the d install
<fallen_> did you use the 64bit installer?
<plex0r> life wtf is this shit fuckin gui
<plex0r> people can command line
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<plex0r> and now debian is doing it too
<plex0r> ffs
<nowimproved> how can i grep the output of glxinfo into a text file?
<Pottie> the wine folder only has a fonts folder / generic.ppd & wine,.inf
<GKGKGKG> does anyone knows what to do? my X crashed ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<[M] Darkorical> after several failed atempts at installing I was finally able to get 6.06 dapper to install .. .is there a way I can upgrade from there to edgy easilly?
<greg> how do i unistall vmware player?
<fallen_> lol my wine doesn't open as a window i am stuck with terminals lol
<kitche> [M] Darkorical: yes gksu update-manager -c is one way
<LjL> greg: sudo apt-get remove vmware-player
<fallen_> use the add/remove on the applications
<fallen_> that works too
<kitche> fallen_: umm wine is a terminal application
<maynoth42> ok... so here is my problem every time i reboot my pcm audio level is turned almost all the way down
<maynoth42> is there a way to fix this
<maynoth42> ?
<Kascada> bonsoir
<fallen_> not the last one i used with debian
<nowimproved> anyone?
<fallen_> it opened a gui desktop
<fallen_> but anyways my main issue is i can't get it to run a program in the virtual root dir
<kitche> fallen_: that wasn't wine that was probably cedega
<fallen_> ahh
<fallen_> winex i think it was
<royel> how can I copy the entire contents of /opt an all subdirectories ?
<LjL> that's cedega, yes
<fallen_> well
<LjL> royel: cp -a
<Pottie> !wine | i dont see any folders for a c driver or anything or programs what gives
<ubotu> i dont see any folders for a c driver or anything or programs what gives: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<royel> LjL: ty, having a brainfart :)
<[M] Darkorical> I tried the line you gave me it said that -c was invalid
<maynoth42> anyone here know anything about PCM audio in the volume control panel
<pushreset_> hello, I've lost all my Menu Icons after installing Ubuntu 6.06, updated it and installing some stuff with Automatix2. Can somebody help me please?
<kitche> Pottie: do you have a .wine folder
<fallen_> i am reading how someone else installed it directly to the root, but i used the c:\ option but i can't find the folder in my root
<LjL> !anyone | maynoth42
<ubotu> maynoth42: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fallen_> not even a .wine
<plex0r> is there a problem with amdx2 64bit systems and ubuntu install?
<LjL> !automatix | pushreset_
<ubotu> pushreset_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<fallen_> plexor: are you using the 64bit installer?
<likwidtek> .
<likwidWork> .
<LjL> fallen_: hm? .wine should be in your home dir, not in root - and of course it's a dotfile, so it's normally hidden
<pushreset_> there is no solution ?
<greg> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<greg> Failure
<greg> Execution aborted.
<fallen_> how do i make it not hidden
<LjL> pushreset_: nothing has no solution. i don't have a suggestion though
<Shaffox> how can you install xserver-xorg ?
<fallen_> i tried directly with
<fallen_> \home\fallen\.wine
<[M] Darkorical> any other suggestions for changeing from dapper to edgy?
<pushreset_> ok. thanks
<plex0r> ubuntu sux right now
<fallen_> omg it opened this time
<fallen_> nevermind thx
<LjL> fallen_: /home/fallen/.wine you mean? that should work. try "ls /home/fallen/.wine"
<fallen_> i had the \ wrong
<sethk> plex0r, don't be so complementary now
<Shaffox> plex0r, why?
<fallen_> so used to windows lol
<Pottie> i found a "wine: folder
<Soul^Reaver> anyone here?
<LjL> Soul^Reaver: no
<fallen_> ok next topic
<TigerDuck> Soul^Reaver: noe
<greg> woo 1000 ppl
<plex0r> is there a problem with amdx2 64bit systems and ubuntu install?
<TigerDuck> *hiding*
<Shaffox> my x crashed, what could be worse
<maynoth42> well my pcm audio keeps going mute every reboot
<maynoth42> its weird
<fallen_> i got a issue updating to the latest version of wine lol
<maynoth42> anyone know how to fix that
<Soul^Reaver> do alt esc it be fine
<Soul^Reaver> did u apt-get update wine?
<TigerDuck> plex0r: you asked 10 times and were always advised to use the 32bit version
<fallen_> i did wget like winehq said to
<maynoth42> 64bit version blows
<maynoth42> i tried it
<maynoth42> not stable
<maynoth42> 32bit is AWESOME
<Soul^Reaver> hhmmm
<plex0r> then why do they release shit
<maynoth42> 64bit just isn't ready... maybe in 3-4 years
<fallen_> i added the repository but i failed half way into downloading
<Soul^Reaver> I need to know where the dpkg archive list is at
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<maynoth42> its not ubuntu...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-066-156-083-089.sip.asm.bellsouth.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<fallen_> one sec
<TigerDuck> plexor suxx
<pushreset_> somebody knows how reinstall nautilus completly ?
<Soul^Reaver> cus this peevin me off that nero half insstalled missing 1 file that wont install
<Soul^Reaver> apt-get remove
<maynoth42> what file
<maynoth42> soul
<Soul^Reaver> then apt-get install
<fallen_> not to spam but this is the instructions on winehq
<maynoth42> my nero installed fine
<fallen_> Adding the WineHQ APT Repository:
<fallen_> First, open a terminal window. Then add the repository's key to your system's list of trusted APT keys by copy and pasting the following:
<fallen_> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<fallen_> Next, add the repository to your system's list of APT sources:
<fallen_> For Ubuntu Edgy (6.10):
<fallen_> sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/edgy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Soul^Reaver> the apt-get dpkg archive list
<pushreset_> and all the conf file are removed also ?
<LjL> !paste > fallen_    (fallen_, see the private message from Ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Soul^Reaver> where it stores the list of dpkg files
<maynoth42> try downloading the deb off nero.com
<fallen_> thats all they show
<maynoth42> that worked for me
<maynoth42> but I had to set up my own icon
<Soul^Reaver> did
<maynoth42> still wont install
<maynoth42> ?
<Soul^Reaver> now its halkf installed
<plex0r_> hi
<Soul^Reaver> didnt work right
<plex0r_> ;)
<maynoth42> whats not installed?
<plex0r_> hey babes
<Soul^Reaver> now I am missing GTK1.2lib & wont let me install it
<fallen_> oh well old wine is still wine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Soul^Reaver> nero installed missing a file & wont let me install it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71.14.20.185]  by LjL
<Pottie> im using old wine because it was recommned but i cant run anything
* mode/#ubuntu [+b plex0r*!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<fallen_> well thank you
<[M] Darkorical> 123
<Soul^Reaver> lol plex u poptart
<Pottie> "ottie@pottie:~$ wine ventrilo.exe
<Pottie> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\ventrilo.exe": Module not found"
<Pottie> why wont it work
<TigerDuck> Soul^Reaver: plex0r is history now
<kitche> Pottie: do ls -a in a terminal and tell me what you see
<Soul^Reaver> Need to find the archive list for dpg archive list
<Soul^Reaver> wher edoes it keep the dpkg archive list
<kazuka> hey sod75
<kazuka> hey Soul^Reaver
<Pottie> all the things on my comp
<abyss> anyone can help me out? i tested beryl+xgl on opensuse and works well there
<kazuka> hey kitche
<Shaffox> does anyone know how i can install xorg server again ?? ( my X ) !! ?? !!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kazuka> hey polttaja
<Pottie> i see ".wine"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kupesoft> What's the good irc client (xchat is crappy)
<sethk> Pottie, it is telling you that the file ventrilo.exe isn't in the expected place.  so copy it to the expected place
<abyss> now i installed ubuntu and fglrx is al pretty
<Soul^Reaver> ksirc
<kitche> Pottie: ok do cd .wine
<Pottie> ok
<abyss> xgl startsup with beryl and i see for short my desktop wallpaper and then the screen turns totaly white
<Soul^Reaver> he's back
<kitche> Pottie: do you see a Program Files folder now
<kitche> hello kazuka
<abyss> but combination strg+alt and mousemoving moves the cube
<Uberriffi1> anyone here run ubuntu/kubuntu on a intel based macbook pro ?
<Pottie> i get this "pottie@pottie:~/.wine$ "
<kitche> Pottie: yes you have to ls and you should see Program Files
<Michael_Desrosie> is anyone here knowledgeable about ubuntu support for certain wireless cards?
<abyss> so the only problem is that after start a xgl-session the desktop turn into a fullscreen white picture
<Soul^Reaver> how kazuka keep gettin on?
<kupesoft> desres: What's your cards chipset?
<desres> im not entirely sure what it is
<desres> kupesoft; i think its a broadcom
<Pottie> no folder popdup
<Soul^Reaver> Need help re-installing nero & GTK1.2lib
<desres> I am still running XP right now, but if I could be sure that my card would work with it, I would switch.
<kupesoft> desres: Does it work with the live CD?
<kitche> Pottie: you should see something called Program Files when you ls
<Pottie> yes i did
<desres> kupesoft; it did not work immediately, and I tried to configure it to work, and it didnt do it.
<RocketMan> yeah, that didn't work...
<stinger_au> Morning
<kitche> Pottie: ok now cd Program\ Files\ventrilo
<Salwan> Hi everyone
<desres> I could try the live CD again, but it didnt work out before, so i would expect the same result.
<tito_> I'm having some trouble with a Ralink rt2561 card in edgy
<kupesoft> desres: You mean it was detected by Ubuntu?
<desres> kupesoft, it was not detected.
<desres> Not that I know it.
<Soul^Reaver> Fawk need HELP I tried installing k3b & says nero needs installed cant find package still
<Soul^Reaver> How do I modify my package list???
<tito_> IT works until a reboot, then I have to compile the driver again
<RocketMan> not matter waht i did with the setup menu, this thing refuses to boot in anything but windows,
<kupesoft> desres: Alright, is there any way to find the make/model of the card?
<kitche> Pottie: you should now be able to do wine ventrilo.exe
<RocketMan> any more advice?
<Pottie> no such direcrory
<Pottie> = (
<desres> kupesoft, its internal, so i can't look at it. I know its a broadcom, and I can try looking for more about it, but i could'nt find it before
<kupesoft> desres: Well, we could find out if you could boot Ubuntu )=
<elpargo> abyss, #beryl will be better for that and there is a thread in the beryl forums with the issue and answer
<kupesoft> desres: "lspci" should tell you the cards chipset
<stinger_au> Question: Is there a reason why in ubuntu when you run top the si value is so high ? - in gento its like less than 1% but thats on a dual core system the server which runs ubuntu is a AMD 1.6 but its si value is like 18% - from a console its about 4 -5%,
<Soul^Reaver> How do I re-configure my package list?
<Salwan> I'm new to ubuntu and to linux as a whole, I have an rpm that I want to install but the terminal is telling me that there is no "rpm" command how should I install it if it was possible?
<desres> kupesoft, I can boot ubuntu, but I couldn' t talk to you then. And how would I use "lspci"
<kitche> Pottie: ok you can go into Program \ Files
<sadistico> can anyone tell me why i get this error message using ndswrapper? bcmwl5  invalid driver!
<LjL> Salwan: why do you want to install an RPM? Ubuntu packages are in the .deb format, not in the RPM format
<Soul^Reaver> alien
<sadistico> im trying to get my wireless card to work
<Soul^Reaver> use alien
<LjL> Salwan: RPM is for other distributions, such as RedHat
<RocketMan> hello??
<Agrajag> Salwan: What program is it? Most likely you can install it through apt
<Soul^Reaver> but if u use alien u can make into a deb
<kupesoft> desres: You'd type it in the console and look for what you think is your wireless card,
<Pottie> nope
<Salwan> OK, that's new info for me
<Agrajag> Soul^Reaver: yes, but if he is trying to install something that is available in apt, he should not use alien.
<kupesoft> desres: Maybe your motherboard model / make will tell you something about the card,
<LjL> !software > Salwan    (Salwan, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sadistico> can i get some help with my wireless installation using edgy eft?
<sadistico> please?
<LjL> !nickspam > DONT^ignore^ME    (DONT^ignore^ME, see the private message from Ubotu)
<DONT^ignore^ME> I need help with my apt
<kupesoft> desres: Alternatively you could try ndiswrapper,
<drx> hello, anyone know of a full MAPI client for Ubuntu?
<DONT^ignore^ME> ljl stuff it not no spam
<TigerDuck> DONT^ignore^ME: Try to change your nick first
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<RocketMan> can anyone tell me how to stop booting up in Windows?
<Salwan> Thank you all, I have some information to digest ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<desres> Kupesoft: I'm really new to ubuntu, so I am going to be really basic here. I don't get much about ubuntu, so where do i use the console? Essentially, I am going to write this down, because I am an idiot.
<elpargo> RocketMan, format the disk? :p
<ljl^piss^off> that better
<mattycoze> woot 999 users
<elpargo> RocketMan, now for real you mean you have a double boot and you want ubuntu to be default?
<RocketMan> format the disk? to what?!
<Taime1> how do you change icon themes?
<barbarella> desres:take a look in the device manager for the broadcom you have got
<royel> elpargo: I was trying to think of some sly comment myself :)
<ljl^piss^off> 997 now :(
<mattycoze> common 1000 baby
<sadistico> is there anyone that can help with the broadcom wireless installation?
<RocketMan> no,
<Kaso> desres, Applications, Accessories, Terminal
<elpargo> royel, :)
<barbarella> desres:so you don't have to reboot
<RocketMan> i mean I have yet to successfully but Ubuntu AT ALL.
<elpargo> RocketMan, then what you mean
<ljl^piss^off> I am asking for help ljl dont be abusive
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ljl^piss^off> thats mean
<desres> barbarella:sorry, do you know where the device manager is?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-9-213-49.mia.bellsouth.net]  by LjL
<RocketMan> but=boot*
<psweetma_> hi
<mattycoze> anyone here from Brisbane Australia?
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Soul?Shadow]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Soul?Reaver*!*@*]  by LjL
<unska_> anyone know how can i get the images to my ubuntu from my 6630 nokia phone? =)
<Cin> yerrr!!
<Taime1> how do you change icon themes??
<kupesoft> desres: I fail to see the connection between you being new to Linux/Ubuntu translating to you being an idiot.
<Cin> sorry. got carried away like it was a gig
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=masta@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<elpargo> RocketMan, the last step of the installation should make it switch to ubuntu by default so probably something went wrong there,
<sadistico> can someone please help me?
<elpargo> do you get a window with a countdown and then it boots?
<desres> Kupesoft: trying humility doesn't really suit me then, I guess.
<kupesoft> desres: Is there any way you can hard wire your computer to the internet while you run Ubuntu?
<elpargo> sadistico, just ask
<RocketMan> what installation?
<sadistico> i did
<kupesoft> desres: Self-deprecation and humility are far from the same ;/
<ompaul> !ask
<sadistico> i need help soooo bad with my broadcom wireless installation
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tito__> Is it possible to downrade an installation to the original package versions?
<Salwan> I have a quick question, the ubuntu I have is version 6.06 and I am updating it now through the Update Manager, there are some items that failed to download, is that normal? or will it risk the update process?
<sadistico> ive been trying for 8 days now
<ompaul> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<helloyo> i am looking to buy a nvidia graphics card, any graphics people available for a chat?
<sadistico> ive read all the forums
<mattycoze> hay sadistico is your laptop an acer?
<sadistico> all of them
<psweetma_> is there a way to ensure the logout door icon is always in the top left.  sometimes other icons appear there instead with the door somewhere to the right
<sadistico> yeah
<desres> Kupesoft, I could probably put the cord directly into my computer. But that would turn off the wireless in my house, and defeat the purpose
<unska_> anyone know how can i get the images to my ubuntu from my 6630 nokia phone? =)
<ompaul> sadistico, that is not a forum
<elpargo> RocketMan, ok you need to be more specific, you wan to try out the liveCD?
<sadistico> i know
<sadistico> but it lists a website
<megafauna> Hi, can I talk to someone about installing the new Amarok?
<mattycoze> i was able to get mine to work preety good with the forums
<tito__> unska: USB cable?
<unska_> yeah, usb data cable
<Kevin_007> forum ? what kind of ?
<elpargo> lol sadistico wasted his time reading all the forums
<RocketMan> look, i downloade 6.10, saved it to a cd.
<desres> kupesoft: I've always treated depracation and humility as one and the same
<TigerDuck> Well, I'll hit the rack .... gn8 folks
<unska_> but i think i need some software too (like in windows)
<unska_> in windows i had to use pc suite
<elpargo> RocketMan, did you BURN it to the disk or just put the file?
<tito__> unska_: Isn't it automatically detected?
<kupesoft> desres: Well, you'd have an Ubuntu system connected to the Internet,
<sadistico> i get to the final step but get the error bcmwl5  invalid driver!
<Kevin_007> is there anyone who wants to be a member , moreover a moderator , in a forum ?
<kupesoft> desres: It'd be far easy to troubleshoot,
<sadistico> and i know its the right driver
<unska_> tito__, atleast not in ms
<sadistico> i copied it from the disk
<kupesoft> s/easy/easier
<mattycoze> hang on i'll find the thing i downloaded to get the broadcomm wireless card to work
<unska_> i can try
<tito__> unska_: It will probably be picked up in Ubuntu as a USB drive
<Kevin_007> is there anyone who wants to be a member , moreover a moderator , in a forum ?
<desres> I'll give it a try. I'll be back, maybe.
<RocketMan> of course i burned it.
<Taime1> how do you change icon themes?
<sadistico> :P
<aeromix>  I have more then 100 lines as grep output. how can I assign
<aeromix>                  each line to an array? like grep[$line]  ? in bash
<sadistico> id like to have a wireless connection for school
<elpargo> Kevin_007, huh?
<tito__> Taimel: If you have a theme file jus topen it with the themes manger
<sadistico> but im really stuck here
<mattycoze> sadistico have you got NdisWrapper installed?
<megafauna> Hi, I'm following the Amarok install instructions here: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Installation_HowTo      and when I get to the 2nd last line, it tells me "Malformed line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<megafauna> ". Can someone help?
<sadistico> yes sir
<unska_> tito__, where can i view it?
<elpargo> RocketMan, are you sure the CD boots? did you set your machine to boot from CD?
<mattycoze> sadistico what drivers did you install?
<kazuka> hey guys is there ubuntu installer for ps3 yet?
<RocketMan> i thought so,
<kupesoft> desres: Feel free to pm when you get back
<sadistico> ive followed this link to the t
<sadistico> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<tito__> unska_: If it is plugged in you should get a USB disc listed on the desktop, if not you might need to google around for some drivers
<RocketMan> on the setup menu, i set the CD drive as the boot source in the BIOS,
<Sulo_Seppa> ubuntu on ps3? hah
<mattycoze> this one in't bad either http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809
<sadistico> bcmwl5
<kazuka> Sulo_Seppa: yes
<Kevin_007> All about adult ubuntu : http://exotics.ezbbforum.com :)
<elpargo> RocketMan, is it before the hard disk?
<winter-1> i just installed kiba-dock and now my gnome is all messed up can i fix it?
<greg> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<greg> kernel?
<Cin> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Cin> what!?
<sadistico> anyone have any ideas as to what is going on with my installation?
<winter-1> my gnome is trashed
<RocketMan> yes, hard disk is on the bottom of the list, cd is first, even before floppy(this thing doesn't even have a floppy, don't know why that's there.)
<elpargo> greg, /usr/scr/linux
<kazuka> /usr/include ?
<elpargo> RocketMan, because the bios needs to have all that hardcoded
<mattycoze> sadistico with my acer laptop when i got the driver to work the light turned on automatically and started looking for networks - does yours do that?
<winter-1> helps me someone :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<elpargo> kazuka, he said kernel
<sadistico> god no lol
<RocketMan> ok, but how do i load ubuntu,
<RocketMan> ?
<mattycoze> oh okay, hmm,
<helloyo> i use KDE, will upgrading from 512MB ram to 1024MB make much difference?
<megafauna> hi, how do I reinstall my repositories?
<sadistico> when i type sudo ndiswrapper -l it says
<sadistico> bcmwl5  invalid driver!
<sadistico> file    invalid driver!
<tehseen> anyone know why beryls not workign after updating to the latest stuff
<rpc> is it possible to control traffic for a bridged virtual device directly on br0? or do i need to enable a firewall on each bridged host?
<elpargo> RocketMan, if your certain it's booting from the drive and it's not booting then maybe the disk is wrong,
<mattycoze> did you get bcmwl5 from the ubuntu website?
<barbarella> megafauna:yes 512 :-)
<sadistico> no from my installation disk
<elpargo> RocketMan, does it says anything before booting? any error or something?
<RocketMan> i doubt that...
<mattycoze> oh, well sounds like it's corrupt maybe?
<tito__> Can someone give me a hand, My wireless card seems to be malfunctioning. It is an ralink rt61
<Cin> I get 400fps on glxgears. which is just completely far less than my graphics should be achieving
<megafauna> ?
<RocketMan> not unless i interfere with the startup
<barbarella> helloyo:yes 512 :-)
<corevette> what software comes in automatix?
<megafauna> haha
<sadistico> i copied it four times :P
<megafauna> iget it
<megafauna> now...
<megafauna> no, wait, i don't
<cafuego_> glxgears is not a benchmarking tool.
<Cin> I get 400fps on glxgears. which is just completely far less than my graphics should be achieving. I'm using the i810 driver in Xorg and my card is i915
<Cin> cafuego, oh really?
<CowLens> when my computer started it says: "failed to load HAL"?
<CowLens> what does HAL mean?
<asfdasfsd> DCC SCHAT HAIHAIHAIHAIHAIHAIHAIHAIHAI
<elpargo> RocketMan, interfere? what happens then?
<dyrne> anyone here want to test apt-get ruby-gnome2 in dapper for me? im getting errors
<megafauna> whatt does 512 mean? and how do i reinstall my repostirores?
<ompaul> Cin, your eyes can see about 25 so I would not worry about it too much :)
<mattycoze> sadistico, everyone gets different problems with their acer laptop wireless cards for some reason
<Cin> ompaul, yes, very helpful
<Cin> hmm
<ComputerCheck> dcc send sixcharacters
<ComputerCheck> Lawl :S
<megafauna> Synaptic tells me that they are in bad shape and I can't install new stuff
<nalioth> ComputerCheck: please don't do that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dialup-4.153.35.153.Dial1.Atlanta1.Level3.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mattycoze> it's a pitty they don't make a native linux driver or something like that
<cafuego_> That was an interesting exploit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> cafuego_, :)
<sadistico> that stinks now i have to switch back to windows, god I really dont want to do that lol
<sadistico> no choice though
<sadistico> need wireless
<dyrne> i thinks ill just move my server to feisty i get less trouble in it in herd3 than dapper..
<Cin> ompaul, although wrong. I see your point and it is irrelevant
<rojo^> sadistico: doesn't ndiswrapper work for you?
<barbarella> megafauna:sorry, it was for helloyo
<sadistico> yeah that works fine
<megafauna> ah
* mode/#ubuntu [+b rgrimm!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* rgrimm was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<RocketMan> still there?
<bard> sadistico, get feisty with kernel 2.6.20-6 it has nativ drivers
* mode/#ubuntu [+b kilroy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* Kilroy was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<igor47> i'm trying to install ncurses-dev but there is some sort of dependency issue.  does anyone know how i can make this install?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b hansent!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* hansent was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<elpargo> megafauna, check out /etc/atp/sources.list
<mattycoze> hay sadistico try talking to the dudes at #ndiswrapper
* mode/#ubuntu [+b schitzo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<megafauna> synaptic tells me to go to the repositories dialog to reinsall
<megafauna> THANS!
<mattycoze> they might be able to help you :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b stormy|!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* stormy| was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<greg> neither are right
* mode/#ubuntu [+b rocketman!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* RocketMan was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<cafuego_> ljl has gone berserk!
<sadistico> i just keep getting this error message when using -l
<sadistico> Installed drivers:
<sadistico> bcmwl5  invalid driver!
<sadistico> file    invalid driver!
<megafauna> K
<elpargo> god I love reconnecting clients
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<rpc> hm that's a killing spree, LjL :)
<cafuego_> sadistico: ndiswrapper is telling you the drivers you have are not correct for your card.
<desres_> kupesoft: I got the lan towork corded to the computer. I am going to boot with the livedisk. Be right back
<sadistico> yeah
<cafuego_> sadistico: Does `lspci' tell you it's a bcm43xx card?
<unska_> how can i see in which serial device my mouse is connected?
<sadistico> i noticed, though i know they're right b/c they came from the installation cd
<sadistico> :P
<unska_> /dev/ttyUSBWHATHERE
<cafuego_> unska_: usb mice are /dev/input/*
<sadistico>  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<CowLens> what does HAL means?
<unska_> well i would like to know what is /ttyUSB0
<dyrne> CowLens: hardware abstraction layer i think
<megafauna> elpargo: Where is etc?.... The Desktop search can't find it.
<cafuego_> sadistico: ok, get rid of that ndiswrapper nonsense and sue the normal driver with its firmware.
<rojo^> unska_: that's probably the usb root hub itself
<ubuntujoop> ...  /etc
<unska_> ij
<unska_> ok
<rellik> which quicken-esque program is best for linux?  MoneyDance looks really nice... but don't wanna pay for it if there is a better one out there
<ubuntujoop> megafauna file etc == ./etc
<minimec> sadistico: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809
<CowLens> dyrne, what does HAL do? it says when i started my computer that it failed to initialize HAL
* elpargo loves newbies 
<kupesoft> desres_: okay
<sadistico> cafuego_, what does sue mean?
<elpargo> megafauna, /etc is in / :)
<elpargo> megafauna, and you need to run gksu to check that file.
<megafauna> elpargo: got it?
<cafuego_> it's a typo
<JGeeky_> howdy all
<JGeeky_> howdy
<cafuego_> sadistico: Have a look at http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<dyrne> CowLens: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAL_%28software%29
<ubuntujoop> ^^^
<MrBallZ> hi,  i recently installed tor , everything working fine, now i want to do a apt-get update ... and it tries to go thru tor ... and since I have it stopped ... it won't apt-get update, even when I have a direct internet connection ... how can i fix this ....
<JGeeky_> anyone using the 915 resolution?
<barbarella> cowlens:Hardware Abstraction Layer
<CowLens> thanks dyrne :)
<Salwan> the ubuntu I have is version 6.06 and I am updating it now through the Update Manager, there are some items that failed to download, is that normal? or will it risk the update process?
<Cin> JGeeky_, I'm using a i915 card, which runs horribly on Ubuntu. enjoy
<varkatope> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stinger_au> Cpu(s):  2.6%us,  1.3%sy,  0.0%ni, 76.8%id,  0.0%wa,  0.3%hi, 18.9%si,  0.0%st
<elpargo> megafauna, got what?
<stinger_au> this does not look right ?
<sadistico> i just followed that link
<megafauna> elpargo: I found the folder
<sadistico> this was the result
<sadistico> Installed drivers:
<sadistico> bcmwl5  invalid driver!
<sadistico> file    invalid driver!
<JGeeky_> to where do you ad the 915 resolution mode xres yres bits script
<stinger_au> hey guys what values do you get if you run this
<JGeeky_> so that it loads on startup
<megafauna> elpargo: What is gksu? It isn't in the "Open with" list
<elpargo> megafauna, ahh ok open apt then look for a file call sources.list
<stinger_au> hey guys what values do you get when you run this     top -b | grep '%si'
<megafauna> elpargo: found the file
<winter-1> anyone know how to fix gnome once kiba messes it up
<elpargo> megafauna, open it make sure it is correct
<elpargo> it should have lines like deb http://do.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy restricted multiverse main
<megafauna> elpargo OPening with Software Source
<megafauna> elpargo The screen flashes like it is opening a program and then nothing happens.
<sadistico> the way to remove the driver would be sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5 correct?
<megafauna> is the list crashing Software Sources?
<elpargo> megafauna, huh? use gedit it's a text file
<guttex> hi
<megafauna> ahhh. newb / pls patience pls
<Cin> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<guttex> yeah
<KhalidY> hmmm... if I'm running the ubuntu CD in a virtual machine, how do I get it to see my USB flash drive?
<sadistico> anyone know what file    invalid driver!
<sadistico>  means when using ndiswrapper and how to get rid of it?
<kitche> sadistico: uninstall the driver
<Black4lpha> hmm, why is my monitor randomly going into "frequency out of range" on Ubuntu even when my TV-out is not even connected
<sadistico> kitche: is this the command? sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5
<varkatope> good night
<megafauna> elpargo: it is all there. It is instructions on where to d/l stuff from / I mean, insttructions on allowances to d/l certain licences
<abyss> anyone know where i can get s2ram? i want to get my laptop working suspend
<megafauna> elpargo of software
<kitche> sadistico: think so but man ndiswrapper will tell you exactly been a while sicne I used ndiswrapper
<sadistico> k
<quaal> anyone access ubuntu shares from osx ?
<barbarella> stinger_au:no nice
<megafauna> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-145 here is line 33, I was trying to install Amarock
<sadistico> what is the driver file exactly? is it the .inf or the .sys?
<megafauna> elpargo: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-145 Here is line 33, I was trying to install the latest amarok
<lynucs> sadistico, inf, afaik
<desres> Hey, I am back. I forgot the nick of the guy that was helping me, but I was configuring wireless. HelP?
<sadistico> lynucs:ty
<Black4lpha> no one?
<lynucs> sadistico, but maybe you should take both
<Black4lpha> damn =/
<desres> nevermind, I have to leave, sorry.
<elpargo> megafauna, ahh you see that's wrong your missing the last part
<lynucs> im not really sure
<greg> how do i install kernel headers
<stinger_au> barbarella, ah ?
<lynucs> greg, with synaptic
<megafauna> ahh. just a sec!
<elpargo> megafauna, check back the instructions it should have a word after the ur and the name of your ubuntu (edgy,dapper,etc.)
<megafauna> elpargo: is this right?  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-145 edgy main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<JGeeky_> does anyone know about 915resolution?  trying to find out where to place the line 915resolution 3c 1280 800 24 so that it loads before xserver
<chump> i want to make a backup of all file and app/setting of my home folder can someone help me ?
<soundray> quaal: what's the problem?
<sadistico> Grrrr, can anyone tell me why this keeps coming up when i uninstalled the driver .inf file? adistico@Qube-Mobile:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -l
<sadistico> Installed drivers:
<sadistico> file    invalid driver!
<cafuego_> sadistico: There isa file called 'file' in /etc/ndiswrapper probably.
<elpargo> megafauna, the command yes but it seems that didn't got right to the file fix it there.
<megafauna> elpargo: I just pasted it in but can't save over a read only file.
<sadistico> cafuego_:you mean an actual file literally caled file?
<megafauna> elpargo: thinking
<barbarella> chump:man tar should be a good start
<elpargo> megafauna, yes it should can you open a terminal?
<megafauna> elpargo: yes
<dyrne> JGeeky_: you could just append that line to one of the /etc/init.d/ scripts
<Cin> so er
<elpargo> $ gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<soundray> quaal: hello?
<cafuego_> sadistico: ls /etc/ndiswrapper
<hajiki> hey guys how do i get the Garbage Bin icon on my desktop???
<Cin> is there an i915 driver separate from i815?
<Cin> one that doesn't actually suck
<quaal> soundray, hi?
<JGeeky_> it's called 915resolution
<JGeeky_> not a driver
<quaal> soundray, oh sorry missed your question
<JGeeky_> video bios hack
<Cin> I'm not asking you
<elpargo> megafauna, input your password and fix save and retry the package manager
<quaal> soundray, i can access the SMB ubuntu share fine from a winxp box
<quaal> soundray, but using an osx client on the same LAN, i cannot access. it says login invalid
<megafauna> I will have to read up on the fix save command, brb
<sadistico> cafuego_: is that folder supposed to be there?
<rcmiv> are Cardbus and CardbusII the same?
<elpargo> megafauna, huh? fix the line and hit save
<Cin> is there an i915 driver separate from i815?
<Cin> one that doesn't actually suck
<megafauna> elpargo ah
<soundray> quaal: are you going through Finder - Go - Connect to Server?
<elpargo> Cin, not that I know of
<Cin> elpargo, brilliant
<elpargo> Cin, all drivers suck we need people to code them
<andre> hello have you guys had a hard time setting up a usb webcam?
<elpargo> Cin, interested?
<rcmiv> iow, if I have a Cardbus slot in my lappy, will a 32bit CardbusII card work?
<soundray> !webcam | andre
<ubotu> andre: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Cin> elpargo, potentially
<andre> ok
<Cin> elpargo, any idea if Gentoo supports i915 well?
<rcmiv> nevermind, figured it out myself, TypeII is compatible...
<soundray> quaal: hello?
<edju> I can't login at the CUPS admin web page .  What user?
<mrpoundsign> anyone have a recommendation on what fonts to use to make ubuntu look better?
<elpargo> Cin, ehh it's not a distro thing the driver is from xorg, are you talking about intel video card??
<elpargo> mrpoundsign, define better
<Cin> elpargo, argh. it's annoying because I've seen forum posts of people talking about how their i915 card works at the proper speeds
<quaal> soundray, HELLO!
<quaal> oh
<mrpoundsign> elpargo: it's subjective, I know, but let's say I want Firefox to look like Firefox on Windows.
<quaal> this channel moves so fast
<elpargo> Cin, not sure how can I help
<aridese> how do i extract files out of a bin file (it's a windows CD image)?
<soundray> quaal: are you going through Finder - Go - Connect to Server?
<quaal> soundray, yes i am
<rcmiv> Can anyone recommend a wireless card to use in an old laptop with ubuntu?
<Cin> bleh
<elpargo> mrpoundsign, why will you want those ugly fonts?
<Salwan> I need a good mp3 player for ubuntu, any ideas?
<quaal> rcmiv, one that is compatible with ubuntu ?
<scribz> dont get a netgear wg511v2 - they suck ass
<soundray> quaal: you're not paying attention to the help you've requested. Does that make sense?
<mrpoundsign> elpargo: the default fonts are really blocky.  I have adjusted them to where they're better, but not great.
<quaal> Salwan, my ipod works
<rcmiv> quaal, yes
<elpargo> Salwan, way too many it depends on how many features you want
<bhtooefr> hello
<quaal> soundray, quaal: are you going through Finder - Go - Connect to Server? <-- yes, i am doing it this way.
<elpargo> mrpoundsign, if you reaaally want them there is a truetype fonts package
<Frogzoo> mrpoundsign: on lcds, enable subpixel antialiasing
<bhtooefr> I've got a problem with HAL failing to initialize
<soundray> quaal: what are you entering as the Server Address?
<Salwan> elpargo, I need just one what is the one you are using?
<mrpoundsign> Frogzoo: did that, looks better, but still not great.  :)
<bhtooefr> it appeared when I installed the ATI binary drivers
<bhtooefr> hardware is a ThinkPad R51e, graphics is an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<mrpoundsign> elpargo: yeah, I installed them, but how do I identify them in the font chooser?
<quaal> soundray, smb://hostname/sharename
<dyrne> rcmiv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<quaal> soundray, it pops up the SMB/CIFS file system auth
<headphase> hello
<quaal> i use "WORKGROUP" and the login name and password i used from the windows machine
<elpargo> Salwan, it depends :) MPD, amarok, banshee, listen, etc,etc,etc.
<rcmiv> dyrne, thanks
<bhtooefr> I had attempted reinstalling HAL, as I had read somewhere else
<elpargo> Salwan, you want a winamp clone? go for xmms
<bhtooefr> and that solved the problem then
<bhtooefr> but the sound quit working
<bhtooefr> I rebooted, and it reappeared
<bhtooefr> both sound and the HAL error
<quaal> doh
<dyrne> rcmiv: out of those i normally prefer cisco or orinoco
<quaal> soundray, i just tried another password
<quaal> i was using the wrong one
<soundray> quaal: it works now.
<quaal> soundray, thanks anyways
<elpargo> Salwan, you just want to randomly listen to your collection go with MPD, you want a full manage everything app go with amarok, you want ipod et all go with banshee
<quaal> not anyways
<quaal> just thanks
<elpargo> as I said it depends
<soundray> quaal: try and be a bit more edgy or even feisty next time.
<Salwan> elpargo: thanks for the help
<quaal> soundray, my apologies.. im doing multiple things and didnt see your help attempts, they had scrolled up
<quaal> soundray, i really appreciate your help
<Beverage> hey folks i am wodnering how to change the command of a program?
<Boxxertrumps> hello
<quaal> Beverage, elaborate.
<Boxxertrumps> can someone point me to a channel where they discuss the windows installer for ubuntu?
<rp3> someone was looking for wifi cards, check this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Beverage> i need to change the command of all the links for frostwire because im using beryl, im need to change it to frostwire_fix
<quaal> Boxxertrumps, what the hell are you talking about
<soundray> quaal: in that case, I suggest you stop doing multiple things. After all, you're asking everyone in the channel to spend time on your problem.
<dyrne> Boxxertrumps: ?
<headphase> how can I reinstall ubuntu?
<soundray> quaal: and drop the &%$&*! swearwords
<elpargo> Salwan, np
<quaal> soundray, again, i am sorry.
<soundray> Boxxertrumps: there is no special channel for that installer.
<Boxxertrumps> dyrne: theres a prototype for installing ubuntu with a windows installer
<quaal> Boxxertrumps, ubuntu replaces windows. it does not have a windows installer (that i know of)
<elpargo> Beverage, what do you mean by links?
<Beverage> when i click a icon it executes a command, i want to change that command of a program i have installed.
<Toma-> quaal: it does now
<barbarella> Beverage:man ln
<megafauna> elpargo: I am lost. I opened Terminal loged in sudo, navigated to the apt directory and can't see sources and don't know what to do. Bash is this upcoming weekend's challenge (last weekend's was to install ubuntu)
<soundray> quaal: can you stop being so annoying, swearing at people for mentioning things you haven't happened to have heard of?
<Beverage> man ln?
<megafauna> elpargo: if it isn't a huge task, can you tell me what I should do?
* soundray is p****d off, bye
<Boxxertrumps> yes... there a prototype here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install%2eexe
<Salwan> from here: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download ,which distro should I choose? I'm on Ubuntu 6.06
<paitart> hello. could anyone please help me install JRE on my Firefox? I'm using Dapper.
<dyrne> Boxxertrumps: though it sounded pretty useless but reading through that it sounds pretty cool
<Flannel> Salwan: Kubuntu, obviously.
<Flannel> !java | paitart
<ubotu> paitart: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Flannel> Salwan: kubuntu is Ubuntu
<HymnToLife> Salwan, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.5.php
<Beverage> So how do i change the command a program executes when it starts?
<paitart> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<JohnBolton> kubuntu sounds mildly obscene
<codi> Anyone familiar with beryl and why my window decorations disapear. I think it has something to do with my desktop colors being at 32bit and beryl wanting them at 24bit, but i'm not sure how to change it
<Flannel> codi: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<elpargo> megafauna, typing "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in the terminal should give you all you need
<dyrne> Beverage: by program do you mean the launcher or shorcut in gnome?
<HymnToLife> JohnBolton sounds mildly like a troll
<codi> thank
* JohnBolton is not a troll
<megafauna> elpargo: Thanks!
<elpargo> megafauna, gedit is the commandline name of gnome text editor.
<Beverage> dyrne, shortcut in gnome i guess, i have a file in /usr/bin and its called frostwire_fix
<elpargo> Beverage, you mean from nautilus when clicking a file? or the menu?
<dyrne> Beverage: well you could do a gnome launcher by right clicking on the desktop but i normall just make a symbolic link like: ln -s /usr/bin/application /home/username/Desktop/whatevername
<dyrne> Beverage: er nautilus i mean
<elpargo> dyrne, I think userLevel-- should be applied here, specially with the ln reference :)
<dyrne> nonsense!
<dyrne> :)
<Shadowlander> Hey guys, I need a bit of help setting up a really robust VNC setup.
<Boxxertrumps> so yeah, about that EXE channel?
<Shadowlander> I'm trying to set it up such that multiple users can log into the same box, and not have to select a display.
<Shadowlander> Any pointers?
<wheels3572> Anyone tell me how to get to my sound via CLI?
<Beverage> dyrne: no uhm, there is way that i can change the main icon to execute a certain command instead of its regular
<preaction> wheels3572: you probably want to use the alsa command-line utilities, alsa-play or something
<Beverage> dyrne: i know it involved a folder with a bunch of icons then id right/click properties
<GaiaX11> wheels3572: mplayer
<megafauna> elpargo: When I type that gksu... into sudo it says "Warning cannot open display".
<wheels3572> preaction, ty that was it.  I have no sound and last time it was muted and that alsa command sounds familiar ty
<dyrne> Beverage: i dont know id normally just open it in a text editor and add it.  im not terribly familiar with gnomw
<dyrne> gnome :)
<desres> Hello, is there anyone who can help me see if I can get my wireless card working with the LiveCD of ubuntu or see if its possible at all?
<dyrne> desres: what model?
<elpargo> megafauna, ohhh sorry I though you where running the terminal emulator :) go Applications -> accesories -> terminal
<megafauna> elpargo: yes, that is what i did
<donTaquero> I wish to change perl for activeperl into my linbox but I need help to do it.
<riotkittie> oh man. split keyboards are weird.
<desres> dyrne: I can't figure out what model of card it is, because its internal.
<megafauna> elpargo: then I pasted in the text editor line to open it and I got the warning.
<donTaquero> Well, Exist any script to switch between perl and activeperl?
<desres> dryne: i think its a broadcom, but I have nothing about it beyond that.
<wheels3572> preaction, nope that dindt' work lol.
<tim167> how do i make a playable dvd from an avi file ?
<dyrne> desres: the commands "lspci -v" and sudo lshw should be a good start
<Flannel> donTaquero: er... why do you want activePerl?  I didnt even know they mad eactivePerl for !win
<desres> dyrne: can you explain to me how to use those commands?
<megafauna> elpargo: I can open gtk thru apps - accs - emacs-snapshot-gtk
<dyrne> desres: this is a laptop?
<megafauna> elpargo: but I can't save the file
<desres> dyrne: yes it is.
<donTaquero> Flannel: Because I have a problem with CPAN modules configuration. I prefer use ppm that 'perl -MCPAN -e shell'...
<dyrne> desres: you might be as well off going to the manufacturers website and finding the card model then searching ubuntuforums.org for it.  the forums are helpful for this stuff because they tend to have step by step fixes specific to the hardware
<elpargo> megafauna, yes that is a permission thing, not sure why you have emacs...
<Salwan> This is what I was afraid of, I am doing an update to ubuntu through the Update Manager and some items failed to be downloaded now the download is over and I got this: http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/417/screenshotqd2.png what should I do?
<megafauna> How do I login as a superuser (I assume)  then
<elpargo> megafauna, how about sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<megafauna> elpargo: How do I login as a superuser (I assume)  then
<LjL> !sudo > megafauna    (megafauna, see the private message from Ubotu)
<megafauna> elpargo trying ow
<desres> dyrne: its a compaq v2555, and I can't find it on the website because they no longer support it. Its tolerable now because it has over a gig of ram, butI still can't find the card on the web.
<cpk1> desres: sudo lshw should output all of your hardware, and you should be able to sport your broadcom device in there
<SurfnKid> whats a good desktop manager?
<SurfnKid> where can i get information on DM?
<megafauna> elpargo: it opened!
<cpk1> desres: just look for the "network" section probably
<elpargo> megafauna, ok now make the changes and save
<desres> cpk: i am still very basic at ubuntu/linux: how do i use the use the sudo and stuff?
<ElbridgeGerry> Hey, I just put in an SD card...how do I get it to show up?
<elpargo> ^ = ctrl
<Shadowlander> don: CPAN can be a pain...
<Shadowlander> donTaquero: It seems like it might just be as simple as running the debian package from the www.activestate.com site
<ElbridgeGerry> !sd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ElbridgeGerry> !flash media
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash media - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Shadowlander> donTaquero: Have you already tried something like that
<ElbridgeGerry> Ah.
<fraroco> hello everybody
<fraroco> I have some trobles with my cards reader ... I ahve laptop dv1352 hp...
<dyrne> desres: most likely youll end up using ndiswrapper see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785  its really not too hard to setup
<dyrne> desres: good luck
<Shadowlander> Hm.  I guess no luck for my problem.  I don't really need someone to walk me through it.  Just a pointer would be nice.
<tarin> hey
<Shadowlander> VNC, multiple users...
<cpk1> desres: you just do "sudo lshw" in a terminal and it will ask for a password, use your normal password
<rob_> ive spent about 2 hours searching and im come up empty handed, i lost my ubuntu virginity and i need help regaining it and going back to windows
<donTaquero> I had installed deb package from activestate but the problem is that perl uses the classical installation.
<rob_> can anyone help?
<desres> cpk1: i figured that much, but i don't password protect my laptop so i didn't have to do it. I'm trying to dig though this mess of info.........
<cpk1> desres: when you log in you dont have to use a password?
<ElbridgeGerry> How do I access my media card reader in Ubuntu?
<Shadowlander> donTaquero: I'm not familiar with the term "classical installation"
<minimec> rob_: what are you talking about?
<ElbridgeGerry> Meh.
<desres> cpk1: i disabled the password on xp. it was annoying, and im just a teenager so it doesn't matter.
<tarin> can i bring up the command line in which i enter the "sudo" commands while im in the gui?
<Frogzoo> elpargo: if you're lucky, drop in the CF/SD or whatever & look under /media
<rapid> tarin, yes
<tarin> how to?
<lynucs> tarin gksu?
<rapid> tarin: run, xterm.
<Frogzoo> bah
<cpk1> desres: ok, then maybe sudo wont ask for a password
<Shadowlander> tarin: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<tarin> xterm? sorry i dont really undertand how the file system works in kubuntu. im so used to the root system
<desres> cpk1: it didn't. Where in this dump of info would I find any info on my wireless card?
<tarin> ok Shadowlander I'll try that
<Frankiebaby1986> does anyone have experience with ubuntu on an inspiron 9300?
<Shadowlander> Any VNC gurus around?  :|
<cpk1> desres: there should be a "network" section
<desres> cpk1: i found what my wireless card is
<dreamerdude> rob_: stick your xp disk in
<desres> cpk1: i have to leave real fast
<desres> ill be around
<carlhume> Shadowlander, I've used VNC... wouldn't call myself a guru though
<carlhume> Shadowlander, What's up?
<donTaquero> Shadowlander: I refer to native perl installation.
<Shadowlander> carlhume: I'm trying to set up a multi-user VNC system without making the user specify the display
<cpk1> desres: ok so what information does it say about your card?
<tarin> i cant find "Terminal"... nor can i find "Applications" is it just under the menu? I'm using kubuntu btw
<megafauna> elpargo: Thanks! it worked and synaptic is running:_D Now to try to reinstall the new Amarok again BTW, I did not know that ^ == ctrl and that Write Out is a euphemism for save. Thanks again!
<Shadowlander> donTaquero: I'm not really sure about that.  Does perl not show up in the package manager?
<Shadowlander> tarin: Sorry, I'm not familiar with kubuntu
<elpargo> megafauna, yes nano is a very weird program I don't like it for that
<elpargo> megafauna, enjoy your amarok
<Flannel> tarin: Konsole is what you're looking for
<Shadowlander> tarin: That's just where the Terminal is on my setup.  Actually, I added it to the main menu bar, but that's where it started.  :)
<desres> cpk1: it says vendor:broadcom corporation
<tarin> ah... hmmm. you guys are just generally more helpful than those guys over at #kubuntu
<rob_> i have two sata drives, one with ubuntu and one with ms winxp, and i want to format my ubuntu drive but right now i can't even boot back in to windows
<Flannel> tarin: and, "Applications" is a gnome-ism.  Kubuntu uses different names for stuff
<tarin> Konsole, then?
<tarin> I'll try it out
<cpk1> desres: and....
<Flannel> rob_: you'll need to use your windows disk and "fixmbr" to reinstall your XPs bootloader
<papatwilight> i got beryl to work :)
<desres> cpk1: physical id, bus info, logical name, version, serial, width, clock, capabilities, configuation
<Flannel> tarin: Konsole is a terminal, just like 'terminal'
<desres> cpk1: those are just the topics
<tarin> got it running. thanks
<Shadowlander> carlhume: Any pointers on setting up the multi-user VNC server by any chance?
<desres> cpk1: do any look promising
<JGeek1> just installed webmin in ubuntu 6.10, but can't access interface
<JGeek1> using http://localhost:10000/
<tarin> so now with Konsole(terminal) running, I can get Beryl running, install driver, etc?
<cpk1> desres: well logical name is what you would use to give commands for it, there isnt a product section?
<Flannel> tarin: #ubuntu-effects for beryl/etc support, they'll be able to help you get it all running
<whileimhere> How do you rips mp3s with an ubuntu install?
<tarin> would that apply to kubuntu as well?
<Flannel> tarin: yeah
<linxeh> are there any web based front ends to inn? a bit like the google newsgroups thing ?
<carlhume> Shadowlander, sorry - I've only set it up for personal use...
<tarin> awesome, thanks
<Frankiebaby1986> anyone know how to change the default volume in gnome?
<Shadowlander> carlhume: No problem.  Thanks for tryin'
<Frankiebaby1986> volume slider
<carlhume> Shadowlander - which VNC client are you using?
<Flannel> JGeek1: er, webmin isn't supported (it's not even in the repositories anymore), check your configuration.
<Shadowlander> I'm not yet.
<carlhume> ah
<desres> cpk: i can't see a products section, per se.
<carlhume> Shadowlander, I don't recall ever having to set up DISPLAY...
<cpk1> desres: just pastebin the whole output it will make it easier
<Flannel> !rip | whileimhere
<ubotu> whileimhere: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<desres> cpk1:
<desres>  vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<desres>                 physical id: 2
<desres>                 bus info: pci@05:02.0
<desres>                 logical name: eth1
<desres>                 version: 02
<cpk1> desres: stop
<desres>                 serial: 00:14:a5:20:c5:7a
<Flannel> whileimhere: to rip to mp3, you'll also need mp3 codecs, obviously, but you can rip to free formats out of the box
<desres>                 width: 32 bits
<Shadowlander> carlhume: It's just the :1 you send in in the client.  You can omit it and it'll default, but if multiple users get the same display, it doesn't really work out
<desres>                 clock: 33MHz
<desres>                 capabilities: bus_master ethernet physical wireless
<cpk1> desres: usepastebin
<desres>                 configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bcm43xx driverversion=2.6.15 -26-386 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11b/g
<desres>                 resources: iomemory:c0204000-c0205fff irq:217
<bard> :s
<bard> !pastebin desres
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin desres - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shadowlander> Ouch.  Flood!  I'm drowning!
<carlhume> Shadowlander, ah /me understands a little better now
<ciscosurfer> !pastebin > desres
<bard> !pastebin > bard
<bard> :)
<Shadowlander> Oh well.  Looks like I'm SOL.  Might anyone have a suggestion about where to look next?  Other than Google?
<fallen_> what program should i use to edit a application/x-ms-dos-executable so i can run a game?
<desres> cpk1: sorry, im not well versed in irc
<MrSiebel> Can anybody help me with rt61?
<Flannel> fallen_: edit?  a hex editor
<cpk1> desres: looks like it will already work maybe, i take it you arent connecting with this card?
<spuddogg_> Shadowlander, what is it you are trying to do?
<desres> cpk1: i am not connecting with this card
<fallen_> i don't know any hex all i want to do is change where the program looks for its dependencies
<Shadowlander> spuddogg_: I'm trying to set up a multi-user VNC setup such that the users don't have to specify a display...
<tim167> how do i make a video DVD ?
<Shadowlander> spuddogg_: So that everyone is independent
<cpk1> desres: this is wireless right? try sudo ifup eth1 and then try iwlist scan eth1
<MrSiebel> RT61 anybody?
<fallen_> right now it is using the \ from windows
<tim167> is there a dvd mastering program on ubuntu ?
<desres> cpk1: that didnt really make much sense to me, but i can do the first part
<Flannel> fallen_: if it's a binary, the only thing you can edit it with is a hex editor
<rapid> MrSiebel, mention wireless. gtg.
<MrSiebel> Yeah
<tim167> i need to make 'vob' files from my video to make a playable dvd
<MrSiebel> Thanks
<MrSiebel> Wireless?
<cpk1> MrSiebel: I have one but havent gotten around to seeing if it works and whatnot but let me know how it goes =D
<spuddogg_> Shadowlander, I guess you can't connect more than once with vncviewer?
<desres> cpk1: it tells me interface eth1 already configured
<fallen_> is application/x-ms-dos-executable binary? its a exe file, medal of honor allied assualt multiplayer demo
<cpk1> desres: then do "iwlist scan eth1"
<MrSiebel> Sure thanks cpk
<MrSiebel> Not a problem
<jvai> dvdrip & / or gnomebaker  from the repos @tin167
<Shadowlander> spuddogg_: If you set up multiple displays and then select the one you want with the viewer you can.  It's not really a viewer issue I'm trying to solve--it's a vncserver issue
<desres> cpk1: i entered it and it said "unknown comand eth1"
<megafauna> elpargo: are you still here?
<cpk1> desres: you're right, just do iwlist scan
<Shadowlander> See you guys later.
<spuddogg_> Shadowlander, Ok...I guess I'm not really sure exactly the problem you're having.  All I use vnc for is remote desktop on my local network...I've never tried to use more than one user thoguh
<spuddogg_> though
<cpk1> or iwlist eth1 scan guess my syntax was wrong
<Shadowlander> Thanks
<desres> cpk1: they all say "interface doesn't support scanning, except for eth1, that says "no scan results"
<krel> When I put my laptop to sleep, about 70% of the time it won't come out of sleep afterwards.  Is this fixable?
<krel> (on 6.10)
<cpk1> desres: is there a signal in range of you?
<elpargo> megafauna, yup
<spuddogg_> desres, is the SSID being broadcasted?
<krel> (also using xgl+beryl, if that's relevant)
<desres> cpk1: yes, about a foot and a half :)
<desres> spuddogg_: i have the SSID, its my home network.
<fallen_> well i guess i am stuck with windows if i can't play my games
<megafauna> I ran the 6 lines of code on the install webpage instructions, assumed that synaptic would have picked up the new version, it hasn't, what do i do now then?
<spuddogg_> desres, yes, but im pretty sure that it will not show up in an 'iwlist <iface> scan" if the ssid is not being broadcasted
<megafauna> elpargo: I feel more than a little dumb
<Flannel> fallen_: Yes, exe's are binary files.  Unless it has configuration (in the registry or whatnot) for where it's looking, you're out of luck
<elpargo> megafauna, we all did at some time :)
<elpargo> just remember they are not stupid questions just obvious answers
<quaal> does anyone use fluxbox
<desres> spuddogg_: i just disconnected the ethernet cable, lets see if its working in my ignorance
<desres> cpk1: its still not working, to my chagrin
* elpargo sighs the times of fluxbox....
<spuddogg_> desres, did you put the SSID and key (if any) into your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<roostishaw> "It makes a lot of sense to get rid of linux-restricted-modules entirely and just build your own (since this avoids all the cruft with the tmpfs and linking-at-bootup). " (talking running ubuntu edgy on a macbook "1st gen") What is this talking about? Why would i build the linux-restricted-modules on my own? How would i build the linux-restricted-modules myself?
<desres> spuddogg_: i tried that last night, and it didnt work. i can try it again
<minimec> quaal: I used flux for a long time. What is the problem?
<quaal> minimec, just trying to get it setup
<megafauna> epargo: haha:-) I need an obvious answer then
<quaal> you know of a guide that walks through how to do it
<desres> spuddogg_:thats under system>administration>networking, yes?
<quaal> minimec, its been a week or so since i tried, but i got to the step where you log out of X and there is supposed to be an option to boot into fluxbox but i dont see that. just the normal ubuntu login screen
<elpargo> quaal, I think there is a fluxbox-desktop
<spuddogg_> desres, well you can put the info in there, but I would recommend using a text editor to input the info manually.  'sudo pico /etc/network/interfaces'
<elpargo> quaal, did you check the "sessions"
<IpMars> hello there
<whileimhere> Everytime I insert a SD card into the card reader it says "A Photo card has been detected." and there is a checkbox for "Always Perform this Action" Even when I have checked it it will ask every time I mount the device. Anyone know how to stop it for good?
<quaal> elpargo, where is the 'sessions'
<IpMars> wanna set up a dial-up connection
<IpMars> someone help
<minimec> quaal: Ok. You have to choose 'fluxbox' in the sessions menu of gdm.
<elpargo> quaal, on GDM you need to change the session it's on the first menu
<quaal> hmm
<quaal> maybe my GDM is different. its the default one in ubuntu. just has the login box
<quaal> do i need to change something to get this pick menu ?
<desres> spuddogg_:I did that, and I am very confused by what popped up. WHat do i do with this stuff? fo to the eth1 thing, somehow, i assume.........but what?
<minimec> quaal: there has to be a kind of option button...
<elpargo> quaal, in the default there 2 bottoms on the lower left it's the first one
<quaal> hmm
<quaal> ok
<quaal> let me try 1 sec
<spuddogg_> desres, send me a pastebin with the output from 'ifconfig', 'iwlist eth<#> scan'
<quaal> also, is there a way to keep my windows open and active when i log out of X ?
<elpargo> quaal, huh?
<shriphani> can anyone please name a good browser which doesnt take as much time as firefox to start ?
<quaal> hm. guess not
<tim167> making dvd anyone ?
<quaal> shriphani, might try opera
<quaal> i'll brb
<minimec> quaal: no, because x is responseble for the windows. :-) You could start a 2nd x-session...
<zorba64> epiphany
<shriphani> opera is quicker than firefox in starting up ?
<Bayu> how can i update my repository, i'm forgot
<elpargo> shriphani, nothing is faster :) you may want to search the internet there a lot of tips on how to make it faster
<shriphani> oh
<IpMars> exit
<elpargo> shriphani, I don't care about that because a) it's always open b) when it does goes down it has to open a LOT of tabs
<fallen_> exit
<tim167> need DVD film make help!
<desres> spuddogg_:I am really sorry, but none of that is making sense to me. How do I do a  pastebin, and what are you asking for?
<elpargo> tim167, how about a sentence?
<Shaffox> is it possible to change your username?
<jvai> dvdrip & / or gnomebaker  from the repos @tin167
<glok> anyone use npgsql?
<whileimhere> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<megafauna> elpargo: I have been looking around the desktop, what do I do next pls?
<spuddogg_> desres, ok, hang on a second...
<ehc> i tried to install xchat 2.8.8 and got a dependency problem with libdbus. it said that libdbus was unavailable to download and failed. has anyone successfully gotten xchat working? and can help?
<spuddogg_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tim167> elpargo: video_ts audio_ts is what i need to be able to make
<elpargo> megafauna, ehhh where you are now? did you install amarok?
<Kengi> hello
<elpargo> ehc, did you try again it may have been a temp thing
<desres> spuddogg_:I got all the time in the world. Its a snow day. :)
<Kengi> when i boot up ubuntu i get an Error 17. how do i fix it?
<ciscosurfer> hello everyone!
<elpargo> tim167, check out the DVD link above
<ciscosurfer> anyone here use the .deb Beta Last.fm client here??
<Bayu> hello
<ehc> elpargo, yes i tried it over the span of 2 days
<tim167> alpargo: is that for making too, or for playing only ? thanks :)
<megafauna> no, here is the code I did: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Installation_HowTo           under kubuntu
<megafauna> elpargo: no, here is the code I did: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Installation_HowTo           under kubuntu
<spuddogg_> desres, go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org    Put the ouput from your files in there and hit "Paste!"  then copy the url from the top of your browser and put it here
<Shaffox> is there a way to change your username ?
<megafauna> elpargo: I thought that synaptic would pick up the changes and I'd install it thru there.
<megafauna> elpargo: but it didn't
<Kengi> Can someone help me please?
<elpargo> ehc, weird I just upgraded that today...
<desres> spuddogg_: i am still base, what output are you looking for? the stuff from the "sudo pico /etc/network/interfaces"?
<elpargo> megafauna, yes you need to refresh it
<ehc> where did you get the package from?
<megafauna> elpargo: hmmmm. looking about it
<elpargo> megafauna, it's at the top left
<meisam> hi, how can i install SQL explorer for Eclipse project ?
<elpargo> ehc, main repo?
<Nergar> anyone knows how to remove "things" from the aplications menu in Gnome?
<spuddogg_> desres, yes, and also from the commands 'ifconfig' and 'iwlist eth<#> scan'  the # sign is obviously the interface you have in question
<elpargo> ehc, sorry I was referring to the lib not xchat
* Omni- feels at home
<elpargo> ehc, xchat still at 2.6.6
<Omni-> so, anyone here want to enlignten me, as to why Ubuntu Edgy wouldnt pick up my RAID?
<ehc> elpargo, oh. is xchat in the repo?
<megafauna> elpargo: found it:)
<vladuz976> is there anything comparable to dreamweaver in linux? are serious web designers actually using linux, too?
<meisam> does anybody know anything about eclipse project here?
<elpargo> ehc, libdbus 0.93
<mehtodize> i need to get permission to a file so that i can add to it. but i need 'permission'. can anyone help?
<Nergar> Biovore, do you have time?
<elpargo> vladuz976, I'm sorry but serious and deamweaver don't go in the same sentence
<desres> spuddogg_: first, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6032/
<ehc> elpargo, is xchat in the main repo? under xchat?
<boredandblogging> meisam, did you download the plugin
<Kengi> hello
<elpargo> mehtodize, gksu gedit file
<meisam> boredandblogging not yet
<meisam> how?
<elpargo> ehc, yup let me check the repo
<mehtodize> k let me try it
<Kengi> i installed ubuntu on my hard disk acouple months ago and now today when i boot i get and Error saying "Error 17". Can anyone help me please?
<elpargo> ehc, it's in universe do you have that?
<boredandblogging> meisam, http://sourceforge.net/projects/eclipsesql
<ehc> vladuz976, Nvu is an option. but dreamweaver often creates poorly functional webpages so i don't know what features you want
<ehc> im not at that computer right now so i don't know
<ehc> what is your unvierse line?
<desres> spuddogg_:next, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6033/
<Dextorion> vladuz976: nvu..
<atomiku> What are the alternatives to wine?
<sigger> I just started using my new Ubuntu laptop on my home LAN with Knoppix (KnoppMyth) PC's.  I have UID/GID conflicts.  e.g. Knopp wants UID 105 to be mythtv and Ubuntu wants it to be cupsys.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Dextorion> Ah.. ehc beat me to it.
<elpargo> atomiku, none :)
<boredandblogging> meisam, you could try downloading the plugin through eclipse like mentioned at http://www.sqlexplorer.org/
<mehtodize> i tried it and i still can't get into it....
<ehc> Dextorion, forgive me :)
<elpargo> Dextorion, please do not insult nvu
<Beverage> whats the command to lock my screen? like a button command?
<vladuz976> ehc: but i heard it is pretty good with css, too. how about nvu
<Dextorion> ehc: I forgive you mate :D
<tim167> how do i run Kino when in Fluxbox, i dont (know where/what the binary is) just doing ./Kino in terminal doesnt work
<Dextorion> elpargo: hm?
<meisam> boredandblogging is there any difference between sql explorer or myeclipse project? if its off topic sorry
<desres> spuddogg_: iwlist eth1 scan returns: "eth1 No Scan Results"
<elpargo> tim167, is it on your path?
<vladuz976> Dextorion: i just keep hearing that nvu doesn't have enough functions and is too primitive
<ehc> vladuz976, are you using dreamweaver as a WYSIWYG or an editor?
<vladuz976> Dextorion: that's just what i read online, though
<WMcL> Beverage: per default it's set to ctrl+alt+l, but you can change it
<ehc> there are many wonderful editors
<boredandblogging> boredandblogging, yes, myeclipse does a whole lot of different things
<elpargo> Dextorion, deamweaver sucks
<vladuz976> ehc: wysiwyg
<Dextorion> elpargo: Guess that is a personal thought.
<Beverage> oka thanks
<Nergar> please???
<Dextorion> elpargo: Not that i've used dreamweaver very much at all.
<sigger> I'm actually somewhat frustrated with Dreamweaver too.  Love to hear about something better.  esp FOSS
<boredandblogging> meisam, myeclipse has integrated a lot of nice tools with eclipse
<elpargo> Dextorion, please never put on the internet any broken code that comes put of it
<boredandblogging> meisam, but it costs money
<elpargo> ./put/out
<tim167> elpargo: should be i guess, i installed it with synaptic back when i was a Gnome inhabitant...
<Dextorion> elpargo: ok then.
<Nergar> anyone knows how to remove "things" from the aplications menu in Gnome?
<ehc> vladuz976, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WYSIWYG
<CaptainMorgan> can someone please assist in downloading the JRE for firefox please?
<elpargo> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<meisam> boredandblogging meaning that i`d better install sql explorer in eclipse rather than myeclipse ? yes dude?
<elpargo> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<elpargo> ehc, ^^^
<Kengi> is this the channel to use to ask for help in solving problems in ubuntu?
<spuddogg_> desres, ok.  here is the problem.  whatever hardware you are using is not being recognized.  in your 'ifconfig' output, you should see eth0 (your wired ethernet connection), and something like ath0, eth1, wlan0, etc.  what wireless card are you using
<TheLoveBosS> hello i want to ask please  ...  i have a network and i have a 10 users on it and i want to control this network  .. limit the speed to evrey one on it and limit the max speed too .... what is the program i can use to do this ?? "i use ubuntu"
<erUSUL> !java > CaptainMorgan
<CaptainMorgan> erUSUL, ?
<boredandblogging> meisam, depends on what you want, if you just want to look at databases, sql explorer is fine
<ehc> elpargo, okay, i'll check that tomorrow. do you happen to know if it is by default installed?
<atrain> ARG! PCMCIA network card was working fine, now it suddenly died. Wont take static or dhcp, link light flashs like crazy, the machine knows its there and its state. RTL8139C based DFE690TXD -> any ideas/starting points?
<erUSUL> !java | CaptainMorgan
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<elpargo> it all depends, if you really write HTML and good code IMO the best outthere is aptana
<desres> spuddogg_: i am not sure entirely of the brand name, or product number, but its a broadcom. and ubuntu is recognizing it under eth1
<erUSUL> CaptainMorgan: see the msg of ubotu
<elpargo> ehc, I believe it's commented out
<TheLoveBosS> hello are any body there?
<meisam> boredandblogging i us wanna make some connections to mysql database fom eclipse
<sethk> atrain, it's a total loss, and those realteks are super cheap
<meisam> boredandblogging i just*
<ciscosurfer> No Last.fm users here?
<spuddogg_> desres, there should be an eth1 in your ifconfig output, but there is not.  pastebin me the output from: 'ifconfig eth1'
<boredandblogging> meisam, sql explorer will do just fine
<sigger> CaptainMorgan: FWIW, I got from here: http://java.com/en/download/index.jsp
<sethk> atrain, you can try unloading and reloading the pcmcia driver, but it isn't really going to help
<ehc> vladuz976, the switch between design and code (or something like that) buttons on dreamweaver allow you to use both
<CaptainMorgan> this is all for firefox?
<elpargo> tora is a nice tool for sql
<Nergar> never mind
<atrain> arg.... i dont want to put more $ into this laptop... its a P2-300MHz running 160Mb ram + ubuntu-server... I've tried reloading modules plenty of times...
<JGeeky_> hexidigital: okay, I got it running now
<ehc> elpargo, okay, is xchat in the universe also? under just xchat?
<mehtodize> elpargo: i have tried it and i still get a message saying that it's blocked when the window comes up
<JGeeky_> i'm using firefox, and it's trying to open the .cgi file when I login
<sigger> CaptainMorgan: Its java.  There is a plugin that integrates it into FF.
<elpargo> ehc, yup
<atrain> the big issue is, without wired networking, i cant even start to get my wifi usb working :P
<vladuz976> ehc: you want me to read the wiki? i don't understand what you mean
<D7k> in the services settings panel, I have actions scheduler twice, as anacron and atd, are both of these required?
<elpargo> mehtodize, ???
<tim167> ok solved that step never mind, it was kino with a small k...
<obi_tux_kenobi> hi all, i am trying to install 915resolution and apt isnt finding the package, are the repos having issues?
<hexidigital> JGeeky_:  good :)
<desres> spuddogg_:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6036/
<mehtodize> elpargo: yeah im they guy who cant get permission to write to his folders...haha
<newest007> hey there, im trying to install superkaramba, when i type in ./configure, it gets to a point where it says "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"  there on in i cant use 'make'
<newest007> how do i fix this?
<sethk> newest007, you need the X development packages
<JGeeky_> hexidigital: why is firefox trying to edit the .cgi file?
<sethk> newest007, in synaptic do a search for X dev (  that's x space dev)
<elpargo> newest007, your missing x dev package, isn't there a .deb for that?
<atrain> yup, its teh wifi adapter -> not working in win98 either now....
<spuddogg_> desres, have you installed the ndiswrapper packages?  if you don't know what that is, we'll go to that next.  you will however need to know the manufacturer and model of your wireless card.  is it integrated or usb/pcmcia?
<newest007> k, ill have a look now
<elpargo> mehtodize, ahh ok is that something on your home? how did it got those permissions?
<hexidigital> JGeeky_:  i've had that problem before... if you hit refresh, and log in again, it works...
<Omni-> so, anyone here want to enlignten me, as to why Ubuntu Edgy wouldnt pick up my RAID?
<vladuz976> ehc: just wondering why everybody says (web)designers work on macs. i mean dreamweaver is the same on mac and windows. I thought there must be an advantage to using dreamweaver then
<desres> spuddogg: it is internal, so "integrated." i have heard about ndiswrapper, but just not installed it. should i?
<mehtodize> well when i tried it gave me this: "Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<ehc> vladuz976, who is everybody?
<spuddogg_> desres, do you have the windows driver cd for the internal card?
<meisam> boredandblogging sorry i can not find the tar gz file here http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=132863
<JGeeky_> hexidigital: negative, same thing every time
<JGeeky_> hexidigital: the password is my linux login right?
<sethk> mehtodize, you can disable host authentication and then it will let anything connect
<vladuz976> ehc: blogs on deviantART and elsewhere
<hexidigital> JGeeky_:  yes
<desres> spuddogg_: the laptop came with the card, ie, i have never seen the card nor do i have anything telling me about it.
<hexidigital> JGeeky_:  close FF and retry
<ehc> vladuz976, im positive there a web designer on macs, windows and linux. maybe they have the majority though
<vladuz976> ehc: authors of templates on opensource webdesign
<mehtodize> sethk: how do i disable host authentication?
<TheLoveBosS> ok what about my problem please?
<sethk> mehtodize, temporarily, at the command line, use:    xhost +
<boredandblogging> meisam, just go here http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=132863&use_mirror=internap&filename=sqlexplorer_plugin_3.0.0.20060901.zip&11627245
<sethk> mehtodize, you can reverse that with    xhost -
<spuddogg_> desres, well, what you need to do is find the proper windows driver for it.  then, we'll use ndiswrapper to make that driver work in linux
<CaptainMorgan> how do I set the rpm command? i assume my path is wrong...
<atrain> wait, it was the lan cable :P :D
<CaptainMorgan> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<atrain> thx anyways, bye all!
<CaptainMorgan> huh?
<JGeeky_> hexidigital: there we go, thanks
<GaiaX11> desres: is the card already installed in the laptop?
<hexidigital> JGeeky_: ok
<CaptainMorgan> the jre instructions say I need to use the rpm command...
<desres> gaiax11: yes, it is.
<meisam> boredandblogging but dude it is zip file
<desres> gaiax11: however, i am running the liveCD right now
<Nergar> whats the # for edgy??
<meisam> boredandblogging can i run it under ubuntu?
<TheLoveBosS> hello if any body see my words please tell me
<newest007> erm, i searched for x dev, but theres only one that relates to it and it says its a dummy package for transition purposes, is that the one im meant to dl?
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, you don't want to use rpm on ubuntu, really, when there is an alternative, and there is certainly an alternative here
<Nergar> TheLoveBosS,
<GaiaX11> desres: do lspci in the terminal and see if you get any output
<bimberi> Nergar: 6.10
<spuddogg_> desres, the problem im pretty sure you're having is the same one that alot of people have with broadcom.  for some reason, broadcom refuses to release drivers for any operating system other that windows (and maybe mac)
<TheLoveBosS> yes
<CaptainMorgan> sethk, please do tell
<grimeboy> Hmm... gedit doesn't seem to want to open a 350kb file.
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, I use the JRE from java.sun.com
<qiyong> any menu based package management tools?
<CaptainMorgan> sethk,  apt-install? or just apt?
<GaiaX11> desres: if you do. Then look for a line called:  Ethernet controller
<desres> spuddogg_: so, is there a solution, or am i stuck with XP until I get a new laptop?
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, there is surely one with apt, also
<CaptainMorgan> sethk,  that's the same java I downloaded
<mehtodize> is anyone familiar with XMMS?
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, not the one that uses rpm, though
<ehc> vladuz976, if dreamweaver works for you, great. but a lot of people dislike it for many reasons. there isn't a definite right or wrong. all mac users  etc.
<Frogzoo> TheLoveBosS: nothing to see here - move along
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, the one that is just a tarball
<newest007> im really lost, all i want to do is use superkaramba, but i need 'x dev' or something, but when i type that into synapitc it shows me a whole bunch of stuff, where is the x dev thing?
<Richard2007> help getting rhythmbox to play my mp3s and other formats
<Jrabbit> Hello, I need hel pchanging the resolution of the GNOME login screen
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, the sun site has rpm, and then a more generic one, and you want the more generic one
<spuddogg_> desres, well like gaia said, run 'lspci' and hopefully it will tell you what card you have
<Nergar> lol sorry whats the #channel for Feisty??
<Frogzoo> #ubuntu+1
<CaptainMorgan> ic, ok, thanks se
<Nergar> thanx
<TheLoveBosS> evrey One : i want to ask please ... i have a network and i have a 10 users on it and i want to control this network .. limit the speed to evrey one on it and limit the max speed too .... what is the program i can use to do this ?? "i use ubuntu"
<CaptainMorgan> sethk,
<kitche> newest007: do you mean xserver-xorg-dev?
<newest007> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<qiyong> any menu based package management tools?
<newest007> that one
<vladuz976> ehc: i just thought i'd be nice if i could work with open source stuff instead of spending 800 + dollars on dreamweaver
<Jrabbit> I need ot change the GNOME login screen resolution any help?
<drx> can someone help me get sound working in Ubuntu?
<kitche> newest007: yep xserver-xorg-dev
<sethk> qiyong, synaptic
<GaiaX11> desres: Do not ignore me.
<Kengi> does ubuntu have any rescue utilities?
<sethk> qiyong, there are a couple of others, but synaptic is the best one I think
<TheLoveBosS> can any one help me please?
<Jrabbit> I need ot change the GNOME login screen resolution any help?
<spuddogg_> desres, but to answer your question, yes, there is a solution
<Richard2007> help getting ryhtembox to play mp3
<GaiaX11> desres: try what I just have said
<qiyong> sethk, is it cli tool?
<desres> gaiax11_: sorry, i wasn't intentially ignoring you, i just didn't know how to respond
<ehc> vladuz976, that is a very reasonable reason to not use it. what did you saw you used it for? editing (working with text like html and css) or the design part where it is a gui for making pages?
<bimberi> !mp3 | Richard2007
<ubotu> Richard2007: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<grimeboy> How do I check which program has control of the sound card?
<Jrabbit> I need ot change the GNOME login screen resolution any help?
<sethk> qiyong, no, GUI tool
<boredandblogging> meisam, are you running ubuntu right now?
<mehtodize> i need help installing a skin on XMMS player.
<crosscut> hello all
<qiyong> sethk, is aptitude available?
<boredandblogging> meisam, if you are, when you try to download it, the archive manager will pop up and ask you where to unzip it
<vladuz976> ehc: just to put simple site togehter with the gui quickly. I'd like to learn how to do more though.
<sethk> qiyong, yes,
<desres> gaiax11: im just going to pastebin it
<TheLoveBosS> Frogzoo: what u mean with nothing to see here - move along
<Richard2007> thanks ubotu, bimberir what is !mp3
<boredandblogging> meisam, if a plugin is meant for eclipse, it should run on any platform
<noodles12> when installing.. how much space is recommended if we're going to have a seperate partition for /boot ?
<qiyong> sethk, i've installed ubuntu 6.06 lts, how can I upgrade it into the ubuntu latest edge?
<ehc> vladuz976, learning how to understand the code is extremely helpful for troubleshooting.
<bimberi> Richard2007: it's a trigger to make ubotu dump its mp3 factoid
<CaptainMorgan> all I get is syntax errors and no such file or dir found errors when I try to run the executable jre .bin
<desres> gaiax11: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6038/
<GaiaX11> noodles12: 100mb
<desres> spuddogg_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6038/
<bimberi> !ubotu | Richard2007
<ubotu> Richard2007: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sethk> qiyong, I'm not the best person to ask, I've never upgraded that way, I upgrade only what I need to upgrade
<newest007> i dl xserver-xorg-dev, but im still getting :checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Richard2007> ok bimberi so do I do sudo !mp3 or what
<crosscut> i'm trying to use knetworkmanager in kde and the wireless doesn't appear to be enabled and clicking "enable wireless" doesn't do anything, i can switch to gnome and network-manager shows wireless networks just fine.  knetworkmanager was installed after network-manager
<Rogue> If someone wouldn't mind.  Does anyone know how to set up a graphire 4 wacom tablet?
<crosscut> any ideas?
<noodles12> GaiaX11: and about 10gb for /     ?
<Jrabbit> I need ot change the GNOME login screen resolution any help?
<vladuz976> ehc: you know anything about amaya it's on the w3c website
<Hobbsee> !xincludes | newest007
<ubotu> newest007: When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<bimberi> Richard2007: no, you need to read the information in the webpage(s) ubotu told you about
<TheLoveBosS> ok what is the right place to ask this questions ?
<GaiaX11> noodles12: how big is your hd for Linux?
<sycho> My Xorg crashed and its asking me if I would like to report the error. I would like to but I would like to see the data that will be sent before I decide to send it? Is it possible to see what will be sent in the crash report?
<Richard2007> ok bimberi off to read sites now
<noodles12> 120gb
<spuddogg_> desres, search around for the windows driver for "Broadcom Corporation BCM4318"
<noodles12> GaiaX11: 120gb. it'l lbe the only OS on this computer
<Richard2007> opps one more question anyone here have a netgear wn311b working
<crosscut> i'm using bcm43xx on ppc hardware and i can successfully scan on the command prompt
<sethk> sycho, it will be in the X log, which is /var/log/X.....
<crosscut> knetworkmanager simply doesn't scan wireless and "enable wireless" is available but doesn't do anything when clicked
<grimeboy> So, uhh... Anyone know how do I check which program has control of the sound card?
<spuddogg_> desres, then install the packages "ndistgk" and "ndiswrapper-utils".  the ndistgk package will make a program located at "System -> Administration -> Windows Wireless Networks" or something along those lines.  that should be the easiest way to get your wireless working.  its really not that bad, but hang in there...It's better than winblows XP man
<matias> my pendrive isn't detected anymore... which daemon/s should i restart?  already tried rchal and rcdbus
<kitche> grimeboy: lsof /dev/dsp
<ehc> vladuz976, nope
<grimeboy> kitche, Thanks.
<roostishaw> "It makes a lot of sense to get rid of linux-restricted-modules entirely and just build your own (since this avoids all the cruft with the tmpfs and linking-at-bootup). " (talking running ubuntu edgy on a macbook "1st gen") What is this talking about? Why would i build the linux-restricted-modules on my own? How would i build the linux-restricted-modules myself?
<spuddogg_> grimeboy, kitche is the man
<desres> spuddogg_: this is really the deciding factor as to whether i can make the switch to ubuntu
<GaiaX11> noodles12: When you install ubuntu it automatically set the partitions for you. Normally it will set up /swap an /, but /home and /boot will be also on them although you will not see them (/home and /boot). Just install it if ubuntu will bem the only os in your system
<holycow> roostishaw, you wouldn't.
<holycow> ignore that, its written by a dumbass
<grimeboy> spuddogg_, Yup
<spuddogg_> desres, you can definately get it working...i've done it before with a broadcom.  the only difference is that i had the windows install cd and I knew exactly what the card was
<roostishaw> holycow: will do...
<sycho> anyone else have the problem if you try to stream video gnome crashes?
<Thrallie> Arch Linux r0x0rz!111one!11!1!
<roostishaw> thanks... i guess
<newest007> OMG.......... now i got this...
<newest007> configure: WARNING: libjpeg not found. disable JPEG support.
<newest007> checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
<newest007> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<newest007> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<kitche> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dabaR> haha, !1one... -- nice
<newest007> oh, soz!
<vladuz976> ehc: do nvu doesn't produce crappy code like dreamweaver does?
<rukuartic> newest007: Have you looked in the repositories to check to see if the package is there first?
<Kengi> can someone help me please?
<newest007> what should i be looking for?
<kitche> newest007: you need the qt-dev packages for QT3
<newest007> sorry, im very new to all of this
<tim167> can Kino actually export my movie as 'video_ts' + 'audio_ts' for burning a DVD or is it fake ? (tried standard DVD folder as export option but it returns empty folders) thank you!
<rukuartic> newest007: thats ok :)
<rukuartic> newest007: we were all new at one time.
<spuddogg_> desres, i gotta take off for a little while.  email me any time at spuddogg@gmail.com
<kitche> newest007: what program is this anyways?
<newest007> superkaramba
<desres> spuddogg_: i appreciate it, thanks.
<Thrallie> ttt
<dabaR> !ask | Kengi
<ubotu> Kengi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rukuartic> newest007: Ah, thats already in the repositories.
<qiyong> can I upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04?
<spuddogg_> desres, and don't give up on ubuntu.  once everything works it is exponentially better than windows.  trust me man
<ehc> does anyone know what the quality of code nvu creates while in WYSIWYG mode?
<rukuartic> newest007: If you want to compile yourself, it might be messy. An easy out is to type this into a terminal: "sudo apt-get install superkaramba"
<Thrallie> Arch Linux r0x0rz!111one!11!1!
<Thrallie> Arch Linux r0x0rz!111one!11!1!
<Thrallie> Arch Linux r0x0rz!111one!11!1!
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<Thrallie> Arch Linux r0x0rz!111one!11!1!
<Thrallie> Arch Linux r0x0rz!111one!11!1!
<Thrallie> Arch Linux r0x0rz!111one!11!1!
<Thrallie> Arch Linux r0x0rz!111one!11!1!
<Thrallie> Arch Linux r0x0rz!111one!11!1!
<mehtodize> i need help getting permission to write some files.... for some reason sudo, gksudo, and gksu aren't working
<Faust-C> n0yd: so this is this super distro called ubuntu eh
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<newest007> oh, lol, k ty
<ehc> vladuz976, no but i asked see what people respond
<quaal> fluxbox just hosed my system
<Kengi> I have a PC with ubuntu installed and when i boot i get Error 17. i checked my hard disk cables , i checked the power supply and theya re working properly. can you guys help me solve this problem please?
<newest007> ill do that now
<desres> spuddogg_: i found a driver that says its for 43xx, will that fit my 4318? i assume the x's are anything
<blanky> hey guys I'm sshing into my friend's pc, he's running the ubuntu live cd, it works, but I don't know the login information, what is it? it's the livecd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> mehtodize: the partition you're writing to is mounted read-only, most likely
<DBO> kitche??
<spuddogg_> desres, yes, that should work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<SilentDis> Thrallie, you forgot an !eleventy! in there :P
<DBO> oh I see it, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-8-190-25.sd.sd.cox.net]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> too late
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nalioth: kline please
<DBO> he already left
<Flannel> blanky: liveCD doesn't have login information.  Well, username is 'ubuntu'
<mehtodize> any ideas?
<Faust-C> lol
<newest007> um having a problem, ill post it in paste bin
<blanky> Flannel: it's asking for a password :(
<Faust-C> man ubuntu is under so much fre as of late
<kitche> Hobbsee, DBO: yeah he's in #archlinux right now
<Flannel> blanky: hit enter
<blanky> I did
<blanky> haha
* Faust-C read of a ubuntu virus 
<rukuartic> newest007: If you send me the link, I'll take a look at it.
<louipc> what's the latest version? the last one I knew was hoary hedgehog
<blanky> ubuntu's password:
<blanky> I pressed enter
<spuddogg_> desres, i gotta go smoke, i'll be back in just a few minutes
<Flannel> blanky: the liveCD does not have a password, unless you've set one
<newest007> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6039/
<Kengi> kitche:can you help me ?
<Faust-C> sudo passwd
<dabaR> spuddogg_: don't share your addiction with the channel.
<kitche> Kengi: with what?
<Flannel> quaal: you need to go through 6.10, and 7.04 is still alpha software
<dabaR> newest007: close synaptic.
<quaal> Flannel, i am on 6.10
<MacLinuxMaster> Kengi: Whats your problem ?
<Flannel> quaal: sorry, not you.
<rukuartic> newest007: Oh, you've just got a program already using it. See what dabaR said.
<quaal> oh
<blanky> Flannel: I haven't, haha, I really needa log in :(
<Flannel> quaal: oh, the other guy left.
<Kengi> kitche:I have a PC with ubuntu installed and when i boot i get Error 17. i checked my hard disk cables , i checked the power supply and theya re working properly.
<blanky> hey guys
<newest007> k closed synaptic
<glok> dabaR, ty for the input last night on fixing samba, got it working
<Flannel> blanky: er... the liveCD doesn't have alogin prompt, it boots straight to the desktop.
<quaal> i'll be right back i think i fixed my xorg.conf for real this time
<mehtodize> Flannel: any ideas on how to make the mount not read only?
<newest007> should i try again now?
<quaal> having a problem with my screen res
<kitche> Kengi: it's probably due to your grub's menu.lst is set up wrong
<Flannel> mehtodize: that depends on the partition
<Frogzoo> Kengi: disk size? how many hdds?
<blanky> Flannel: I said I'm ssh'ing into my friend's pc that's running the live cd
<blanky> Flannel: please help :(
<kitche> can you paste bin it even if you have to use the livecd
<iago> hello:) i am new and my english is very poor jejeje
<dabaR> glok: good work, I had an issue with the machine accounts once, and I could not for the life of me get what was wrong, and I figured it out after a few hours of looking.
<Kengi> kitche:i have been using the system for about 5 months with ubuntu installed?
<kitche> Kengi: yeah something might have broke in your menu.lst though
<dabaR> iago: awesome introduction.
<louipc> was ubuntu started by africans?
<Kengi> Frogzoo:i have 2 har disks, 120 and a 250 GB
<Flannel> blanky: oh.  Uh, Er.  The login is 'ubuntu' the password is '', are you sure it's the liveCD?  If need be, have him set a password, then you can use that.
<glok> what's wierd was i had set it up on rh8 and 9 in the past and don't remember ever doing that step; but glad it works ty
<GaiaX11> desres: you have to find the .inf file for Broadcom Corporation BCM4318. Probably it will be BCM4318.inf then you will install ndiswrapper and wireless-tools. And you will do in the terminal: sudo ndiswrapper -i  BCM4318.inf . Then go to the file /etc/modules and add the name ndiswrapper at its end. Save it reboot the system, see if the back light goes on in the computer, set up ip, netmask etc... and get access to the net :-)
<Kengi> kitche:how can i fix the problem?
<blanky> Flannel: is there a command that tells the current user his password? how can I set a password?
<desres> gaiax11: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/How_to_get_Broadcom_43xx_Wireless_AirForce54g_card_to_work_proven_in_Ubuntu_Dappe_Drake
<blanky> Flannel: please I'm desperate and in a hurry, thanks for the help so far
<desres> gaiax11: is that what im looking for?\
<Flannel> blanky: no, that's a security risk.  have him set his password with 'passwd'
<kitche> Kengi: have to fixz your grub menu.lst hang on let me grab the gentoo doc sicne they are very well with grub errors
<Nergar> before i reinstalled ubuntu when i selected an mp3 file it started playing, now nothing happens. what do i have to do??
<blanky> Flannel: my friend's new to linux, what's the syntax, passwd ubuntu mypass ?
<Frogzoo> Kengi: couple of things - check /boot/grub/menu.lst inside check kopt & groot settings - also, grub doesn't like booting off partitions > say 100meg
<mjg> Wireless NIC Help needed. NetGear MA311 and Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy. Can anyone lend assistance?
<Flannel> blanky: 'passwd ubuntu' then it'll prompt him for a new password
<blanky> thanks man
<kitche> Kengi: Be sure to check your root(x,y) settings in your menu.lst.
<Kengi> ok
<Kengi> i'll check
<tim167> how long does kino need to render a DVD directory from a video file ? (i interrupted it after 15 minutes on a 12 second video and ended up with an empty video_ts folder)
<dabaR> tim167: longer than you let it, it would appear.
<quaal> ok what can fluxbox possibly do to a system to make regular gnome just boot to the blank orange screen
<Nergar> anyone has any idea?
<dabaR> !mp3 | Nergar
<ubotu> Nergar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MacLinuxMaster> Nergar: Only mp3 don't play ? Try some sounds in /usr/share/sounds
<louipc> if you want to use non Open source formats I would stay away from ubuntu
<dabaR> louipc: don't be dumb.
<mikefosh> Hey guys, I need some help.  How do I configure dancer-ircd?
<dabaR> louipc: I mean, don't say dumb things.
<SilentDis> louipc, I have no problem at all with pretty much all non-free formats.
<Nergar> the files play, if i type play /music/this.mp3 it works, the thing is, they don't play when i select them in nautilus
<rukuartic> mikefosh: There's a lot of work behind that...
<noodles12> if ubuntu lite's website is down, does that mean the project is dead?
<ootm> hi all, is there an easy way to configure the ubuntu firewall via ssh ??? ( in redhat i've used system-config-securitylevel before )
<quaal> anyone know how to change my screenres without the menu option ?
<Knurg> I'm looking for a SATA2 PciE controller. 2 or 4 ways. Could someone recommend a card working perfect in Ubuntu6.10 without too much effort?
<MacLinuxMaster> Nergar: Ok, I understand, I had this problem sometime ago
<rukuartic> noodles12: not necessarily
<mikefosh> rukuartic: is there a manual I can read or something?
<MacLinuxMaster> Try openni
<dabaR> Nergar: when you double click on a mp3 file it does not open and play?
<Knurg> 2 or 4 channels even
<louipc> I tried the hoary hedgehog and I couldn't play any of my files, and i couldn't access my dialup either
<rukuartic> mikefosh: There should be one with the binary. But I put it like this, if you have to ask questions about setting up an IRCd you might not want to run one. I'm included in that.
<elpargo> hi anyone can recommend me a good strategy game with a great AI?
<louipc> so taht I could install stuff to play them
<Nergar> when double click it plays fine
<rukuartic> mikefosh: I figured it'd be fun to try, but I had no clue what I was doing. So I stuck with Apache and MySQL instead.
<mikefosh> I had one, but I want to use dancer now
<Flannel> louipc: Hoary Hedgehog was released two years ago, it isn't even supported anymore.  You should try with a modern release
<CaptainMorgan> sethk, do you know of a site with the jre so I can test my new install?
<rukuartic> mikefosh: This might be a case of googleing.
<quaal> anyone know how to change my screenres without the menu option ?
<tim167> dabaR: so kino remains unresponsive for 15 + minutes to render 5 seconds of video and that's normal ?
<SilentDis> elpargo, personally, i love globulation :)
<mikefosh> rukuartic: Thanks.
<gaspipe1> hey people
<MacLinuxMaster> Try oppenning system>preferences>sound and select enable software mixing
<rukuartic> gaspipe1: Hio.
<dabaR> Nergar: the preview, when you move your mouse over it does not work?
<rukuartic> mikefosh: Har, sorry I couldn't help you.
<louipc> Flannel: that probably means that dial-up is even less supported right?
<rukuartic> mikefosh: Try looking around in here a bit There's bound to be someone.
<Flannel> louipc: no, not at all.
<Nergar> dabaR, exactly!!
<louipc> Flannel: do the new versions include propriety drivers for modems?
<dabaR> Nergar: OK, a better initial question would have been "the preview, when you move your mouse over it does not  work"
<desres> kupesoft: are you still around?
<dabaR> in nautilus
<elpargo> SilenceGold, is that glob2 from universe?
<Nergar> lol sorry
<dabaR> Nergar: install mpg123
<MacLinuxMaster> Nergar: Try oppenning system>preferences>sound and select enable software mixing
<mikefosh> rukuartic: You did help, I didn't even think about looking in with is binaries
<rukuartic> mikefosh: I remember the .conf file had a lot of info in it
<tim167> how do i make a video DVD please on ubuntu ?
<mikefosh> rukuartic:  ok, thanks
<dabaR> !fixres | quaal
<ubotu> quaal: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Flannel> louipc: I'm not sure, you might look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<louipc> ok
<SilentDis> tim167, there's an app over on gnomefiles.org called DeVeDe
<elpargo> SilentDis, sorry
<SilentDis> elpargo, for what?
<Nergar> ok software mixing was enabled
<tim167> SilentDis: ok i'll check it thanks
<elpargo> SilentDis, I send my last message to SilenceGold :)
<Nergar> trying mpg123 now
<SilentDis> elpargo, it went right by me then.  what's up?
<elpargo> SilentDis,, is that glob2 from universe?
<MacLinuxMaster> Nergar: Now restart your session or nautilus in system>preferences>sessions
<SilentDis> elpargo, I pulled it from their website, i believe.  let me check.
<Nergar> noflex, it was enabled
<Nergar> -_-?
<meisam_> how can i install bitcomet on edgy? thxx
<Nergar> MacLinuxMaster, no. it was enabled**
<Jrabbit> Um
<Nergar> i didn't change it
<MacLinuxMaster> Nergar: Sorry
<Nergar> np
<Jrabbit> I need help with getting my GDM screen in proper res
<elpargo> SilentDis, not sure why it's named glob2 but version 0.8 ...
<MacLinuxMaster> Nergar: i'm working so much
<Jrabbit> any helP?
<Jrabbit> #GNOME  wasn't helpful
<Nergar> np, thanx for helping though
<rukuartic> Jrabbit: Whats your problem?
<Knurg> Is there a safe way to spindown a softraid5 array in ubuntu?
<Jrabbit> Its not a resoultion my monitor supports
<elpargo> Jrabbit, they are actually over on gimpnet but as rukuartic said
<SilentDis> elpargo, their homepage is http://www.globulation2.org/ - they have a .deb of the latest version there.  the tutorial is excellent, the low level bots are very easy (AI controls everything though), and the harder ones are true and total masters.  expect 2h+ games of pure fasination :)
<Jrabbit> I've edited the Xorg settings but to no avial
<rukuartic> Jrabbit: I'm not quite sure I understand what you're saying.
<elpargo> SilentDis, thanks I'll try it out, you know when you need something new when your playing mines at the highest level and winning!@
<Jrabbit> The screen is not visable, I'm on an LCD that only supports even HZ settings
<Jrabbit> and only cirtaint resolutions
<Jrabbit> I can't switch sessions
<Voria1> hey everybody
<Voria1> what's up
<SilentDis> elpargo, lol yeah.  I do that way too often myself ;)  globulation is very close to on-par with starcraft for an RTS imo :)
<negen> ubuntu is up
<rukuartic> Jrabbit: I'm not too good with resolution problems, but if you can use a terminal well, try pressing ctrl+alt+f1. to get back to guis, press ctrl+alt+f7
<Voria1> i've got a simple question for yall
<rukuartic> Voria1: shoot
<ElbridgeGerry> What do I need to download from the repositories to get Java to work?
<Voria1> i just installed 6.06
<SilentDis> !java | ElbridgeGerry
<ubotu> ElbridgeGerry: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Voria1> and i want to start downloading and compiling stff, you know?
<rukuartic> Voria1: Horay :O
<elpargo> SilentDis, nice I love starcraft, damn WoW it made blizzard forget about the good games
<Voria1> yeah
<ElbridgeGerry> Thanks Dis.
<rukuartic> Voria1: Well most of the stuff is in the repositories... Are you familiar with Apt?
<dabaR> meisam_: there is no bitcomet for Ubuntu, afaik. Use some other program.
<ElbridgeGerry> I did that a few seconds ago. D'oh moment.
<Shaffox> hey, does anyone knows how you can change your computer name / user name ?
<Voria1> yeah, the thing is i need to know wchich reps to use
<dabaR> !torrent | meisam_
<ubotu> meisam_: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<meisam_> dabaR wat do u recommens dude?
<Voria1> cause the ones in the thing by default wont let me download my kernel headers
<SilentDis> elpargo, I confess to being a WoW addict.  then again, i run quests orange and higher (very hard) solo... and survive :)
<Nergar> dabaR, thanx it works now!!
<seamus7> Hi all ... when I reinstall Ubuntu, what programs will I likely need to reinstall given that /home is on its own partition???
<dabaR> Nergar: good, i figured that out at some point
<MacLinuxMaster> Nergar: You get it working with mpg123 ?
<rukuartic> Voria1: If you use source-o-matic it will give you a sources.list
<Voria1> cool
<Nergar> yes MacLinuxMaster
<Voria1> where shloyd u get it/
<SilentDis> seamus7, my basics are the non-free audio plugins, envy (see !envy) for my vid drivers, and the beryl repos :)
<elpargo> SilentDis, umm the dns is not resolving their site...
<Nergar> just install and works
<rukuartic> Voria1: So... Try this first... open up /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines you're interested in.
<rukuartic> Voria1: Then try apt-get update. If you still can't find it, you can go here http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Voria1> i still hsve the vdefault oes
<coldboot> Does anyone in here live in Vancouver?
<Voria1> ty
<rukuartic> Voria1: Just make sure you get the right ones, because if you mess it up its hard to fix.
<Shaffox> hey, does anyone knows how you can change your computer name / user name ?
<bruenig> Shaffox, system>administration>user and groups
<SilentDis> seamus7, also, liferea (RSS aggrigator), xchat, couple others here and there.  if you're reinstalling, not upgrading, might behoove you to do a quick autoclean of your packages, then copy off /var/cache/apt/archives :)
<rukuartic> Shaffox: You can change your hostname in Administration>Networking
<crosscut> anyone know why knetworkmanager wouldn't be able to scan wireless networks but network-manager in GNOME would?
<GaiaX11> desres: I think I have just found your drive and a mini-tutorial to set your card up and and you can follow the steps that I also gave you  http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=38576&pid=291536&st=0&#entry291536  :-)
<Shaffox> bruenig: yeah, but when i add one and i log off i can't login with the new one :s
<elpargo> SilentDis, but from the description it seems I'll love it, I was actually thinking I need a game that fits that
<seamus7> SilentDis: how do I know if a program was installed in /home and not / .... what does autoclean do exactly and /var/cache/apt/archives?
<bruenig> Shaffox, you should be able to
<desres> gaiax11: try this: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<bruenig> autoclean cleans out old debs
<crosscut> iwlist scan from commandline works as well
<dabaR> seamus7: all programs that you want to use and are not installed by default.
<desres> crap
<desres> gaiax11: not athat
<Knurg> is there a way to spindown disks in a softraid5 array? disks are wd re. thanks
<elpargo> SilentDis, the deb package at http://freshmeat.net/projects/glob2/ seems older then the one at ubuntu repo, which one you have?
<crosscut> mdadm
<desres> gaiaxx11: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<Knurg> crosscut: mdadm lets me do that?
<crosscut> yes
<dabaR> seamus7: no programs are installed in /home, unless you compile them.
<seamus7> dabaR: all programs that I installed (not default) would logically be unaffected by a reinstall of the file system / ?
<dabaR> Nope
<SilentDis> seamus7, the full command, sans quotes, is 'sudo aptitude autoclean'.  that'll clear out any duplicate packages on your machine.  /var/cache/apt/archives is where the debian packages get cached to for your installed apps on your machine (that includes updates and apps you pulled from the repos)
<Knurg> crosscut: thanks. i'll check its documentation! nice
<SilentDis> elpargo, checking now...
<crosscut> mdadm --detail /dev/md0 (shows info on that software raid)
<crosscut> man mdadm will show how to spin down raid members
<Knurg> crosscut: cool. tnx
<mikefosh> Ok, so I feel like a newb for asking this, but I have completely forgotten.  How would I change permissions on a file or folder?
<seamus7> SilentDis: so /var/cache/apt/archives would be useful as a list of programs I would need to reinstall?
<Shaffox> bruenig: what group should i use ? i want it to be the only user
<bruenig> autoclean clears out old debs not just duplicate. If you are expecting that the command will kindly remove stuff you don't need for a reinstall and leave the rest, you are wrong
<rukuartic> mikefosh: Thats a fine question to ask.
<MacLinuxMaster> seamus7: If it depends of some lib resident in /lib or usr/lib, yes
<gyaresu> mikefosh: chmod
<rukuartic> mikefosh: From a terminal, you'd use chmod. From a GUI though, you should be able to right click files and edit them yourself.
<dabaR> seamus7: no, it holds the actual _packages_ that you could reinstall. sudo dpkg -l gives a list of installed packages.
<Jrabbit> nope :(
<bruenig> Shaffox, I am not too familiar with it. I added another user once just to see if I could and that is the extent of my experience
<dewey> good day mates
<crosscut> KNETWORKMANAGER can't "enable wireless" but network-manager in GNOME shows wireless networks and iwlist works from command line, any ides??
<crosscut> ideas
<SilentDis> seamus7, it's the actual .deb packages themselves.  it's one area i highly recommend backing up period, as it'll make the reinstall a LOT easier.  also, you can 'poke through' to see what apps you have installed (the package names, at least) now, and make note of 'em :)
<bruenig> decapitalize knetworkmanager
<MacLinuxMaster> seamus7: What application for example ? Some that you had compiled ?
<seamus7> SilentDis: oh wow! that's really useful. I had no idea.
<rukuartic> mikefosh: if you're using XYZ format, X is for owner, Y is for group, and Z is for everyone else. 4 stands for Read, 2 stands for write, and 1 stands for execute. Add them together for the desired effect. EG: 7 is rwx, while 6 is rw.
<dewey> hmmm mplayer will not play some files and I think I need some other file players or codecs?
<SilentDis> elpargo, currently running glob2-alpha21
<SilentDis> seamus7, nt :)
<bruenig> !quicktime | dewey
<ubotu> dewey: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<seamus7> MacLinuxMaster: I think the only thing i may have compile was some instance of XGL perhaps or Beryl
<rukuartic> I got three people hooked on ubuntu this week! Awesomeness.
<mikefosh> rukuartic: Yea, well I used to be pretty advanced at this stuff, but I broke my computer and had no money to repair it for over 3 years.
<belathor> Hi, can anyone tell me what command I can tell grub to do to allow me to boot my Ubuntu partition (ie. something like /boot/vmlinuz). I installed PCLinuxOS on another partition and it created a new grub that didn't add ubuntu to the list. Thanks.
<elpargo> SilentDis, ahh then that's the same as ubuntu :) thanks I'll go play now
<seamus7> MacLinuxMaster: I'm just trying to save myself some trouble before I do a reinstall of /
<crweb> if i make a package that needs to inject a line into /etc/profile, and remove the line at uninstall, what is the best solution (i'm building a deb)
<SilentDis> seamus7, don't forget to clean it out first, as you've probably got a few 'extra' copies sitting around.  I'd also recommend backing up your /etc/apt/sources.list file, so you can just drop it back in on the new machine (no need to redo your package list setups that way)
<rukuartic> crweb: Try looking up info on "tee"
<bruenig> sed
<SilentDis> elpargo, nt, have fun, say goodbye to your evening! lol
<seamus7> SilentDis: okay good idea thanks
<Jrabbit> Help with GDM?
<mikefosh> rukuartic: I burned 15 cd's for my friends this past weekend.
<crweb> rukuartic: ok, thank you
<dabaR> belathor: mount the ubuntu partition, look at its grub menu, copy the Ubuntu grub entry into the PCLinuxOS grub menu file, and restart.
<Jrabbit> Or X server config?
<bruenig> for remove at least sed s/whatever//
<rukuartic> crweb: or you could try: echo "Your line here" >> file-to-append
<mindstate> hey, anyone know how i could get firefox to automatically load .torrent files in uTorrent in wine?
<greg> why..?
<Jrabbit> ++
<rukuartic> crweb: and then: grep -v "your line exactly" > file-to-rewrite
<crweb> rukuartic: right, but that won't make uninstalling or re-installing clean
<dabaR> crweb: also you can maybe ask on #ubuntu-motu
<rukuartic> crweb: but I'm sure thats very very insecure.
<bruenig> mindstate, what I do is set utorrent to automatically load torrents from a specific directory and then have firefox automatically save torrent files to that specific directory
<SilentDis> seamus7, other settings files i'd personally backup include /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Voria1> argh
<mindstate> bruenig: could you elaborate a bit?
<crosscut> use ted for downloading torrents, you'll love it
<quaal> ok so fluxbox has somehow made gnome boot to a blank screen
<quaal> how do i fix this ?
<SilentDis> seamus7, that's your xorg configuration.  once you have your vid drivers installed again, just drop that file in, and xorg is working right :)
<MacLinuxMaster> seamus7: If you have a lot of compiled apps, yes, because they need of some libraries that don't are the same when it was compiled, this frequently occur
<crosscut> then use ktorrent to scan that directory
<quaal> what files do fluxbox and gnome share ?
<tim167> SilentDis: great tip (devede), looks like exactly what i need, going to test drive it tomorrow, thanks!
<toM|vendettA> hi i want to make it so in the terminal i can type "dp 127.0.0.1 passhere" and it will do "wine ~/dp.exe +connect 127.0.0.1 +password passhere", how can i do this?
<dabaR> quaal: try creaqting a new user, and see whether it happens for that user as well.
<SilentDis> tim167, nt enjoy!
<bruenig> mindstate, options>preferences, Other "Automatically load torrents in directory"
<blanky> ATTENTION: does anyone here dual boot windows and ubuntu?
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dabaR> blanky: why.
<rukuartic> toM|vendettA: Are you familiar with bash scripting?
<blanky> if so, can someone please show me their /boot/grub/device.map
<quaal> dabaR, ok
<crosscut> does anyone know why knetworkmanager in kde would not scan wireless networks but network-manager in gnome does
<toM|vendettA> rukuartic, no i am not
<blanky> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<bruenig> crosscut, #kubuntu
<rukuartic> toM|vendettA: Have you ever programmed before?
<wendylady> Hi I just install beryl and Iam trying to work the setigns, I can't seem to find hoppe to make the  3d background show up, can any one help
<quaal> dabaR, any idea how to create new user from command line? fluxbox here is really limited as far as gui goes..
<toM|vendettA> yes rukuartic
<SilentDis> tim167, you might wanna take a look at liferea, a feed reader.  has gnomefiles.org feed in it's list by default.  RSS feeds have NEVER been easier to keep up on than with that thing.  you see a LOT of neat stuff out there with it :)
<rukuartic> quaal: "adduser"
<dabaR> quaal: sudo adduser userName
<mindstate> bruenig: i have it like that..its just when i click a .torrent file in firefox..nothing happens..i have to manually add the torrent from url
<quaal> thanks
<blanky> I'm having grub problems, I'm getting Error 11: unrecognized device string when trying to load windows through grub, ubuntu works just fine though
<rukuartic> toM|vendettA: Ok. Here's a simple bash script
<blanky> someone please?
<bruenig> mindstate, set firefox to automatically save torrents to that directory
<meisam> sorry how can i restart one application in ubuntu forexample after installing new plugings for eclipse i need to restart it, how?
<joel> wendylady, do you mean skydomes?
<SilentDis> wendylady, I haven't worked with that much personally... I'd almost recommend hitting the #beryl channel too, probably get a LOT more help, with less chatroom scrolling ;)
<rukuartic> toM|vendettA: echo "wine ~/dp.exe +connect 127.0.0.1 +password $1" > dpconnect; chmod +x dpconnect"
<mindstate> bruenig: ok ill try that
<wendylady> yes,
<bruenig> meisam, close it, then launch it again
<meisam> bruenig thats all/
<dabaR> blanky: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6043/
<meisam> ?
<Voria1> hey everybody, i jst installed 6.06 and my sources.list is out of date
<toM|vendettA> alright thanks rukuartic
<crweb> rukuartic: the grep -v doesn't seem to work
<bruenig> meisam, yeah...
<blanky> thanks dabaR
<rukuartic> toM|vendettA: Now what you could do is chown it to root, and move it into /usr/local/bin
<crosscut> bruenig, ah, thanks
<wendylady> k Ill look there then
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: Take a look in /boot/grub/menu.lst in your root device
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: trust me I did haha
<elpargo> SilentDis, it's very laggy even when not in fullscreen
<rukuartic> toM|vendettA: but until them you'll need to type "./dpconnect password" to run the script
<toM|vendettA> okay thanks rukuartic
<joel> wendylady, Desktop/Desktop Cube/Skydome
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: Try looking in /boot/grub/device.map also
<dabaR> blanky: is windows on the first partition of the first hard disk?
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: just was
<SilentDis> elpargo, it does base on OpenGL, you need to have your vid drivers setup right
<blanky> dabaR: true, (hd0, 0)
<blanky> dabaR: hda1
<rukuartic> crweb: Hurm?
<quaal> hmm
<rukuartic> toM|vendettA: You wouldn't happen to be doing anything illegal with dp.exe would you?
<blanky> dabaR and MacLinuxMaster thing is it works for ubuntu just fine, I can go into ubuntu
<quaal> yea testuser logged in to gnome fine
<elpargo> SilenceGold, yea I turned on opengl and the game went blank I'm currently using the ati radeon driver.
<headphase> can someone help me install a video card?
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: Try parted /dev/hda and press 'p' to see your partition table
<toM|vendettA> rukuartic, dp.exe is short for digitalpaintball2.exe :)
<quaal> what does that mean.. flluxbox did something to my user settings
<bruenig> !nv | headphase
<ubotu> headphase: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crweb> rukuartic: grep -v "mytext" > testfile   just sits
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: I understand
<toM|vendettA> only a video game rukuartic :) www.digitalpaint.org
<meisam> bruenig reestarting eclipse with clean-option ...what does this mean?
<SilentDis> !envy | headphase
<ubotu> headphase: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<dabaR> crweb: are you trying to append to a file?
<rukuartic> toM|vendettA: Aha! I looked up dp.exe on google and it was a worm
<tim167> SilentDis: i'm using fluxbox lately, does that matter for gnomefiles ?. anyway, going to get some sleep now (3:41 here) i'll check liferea tmorrow. (bookmarked http://liferea.sourceforge.net/ ) .. gn8 :) !
<crweb> dabaR: un append
<headphase> ubotu: I have Intel 945
<rukuartic> crweb: Like I said, that was probably insecure/unsafe ;P
<bruenig> meisam, that sounds eclipse specific, not applications in general. As I do not nor have I used eclipse, I don't know. Maybe something like "eclipse -clean" do "man clean" to see if there is an option like that perhaps
<SilentDis> tim167, nn :)
<tieTYT2> hi
<quaal> dabaR, testuser logged in fine.. so apparently fluxbox has done something to my user settings here. any idea which files i should check?
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: it's actually /dev/sda
<crweb> dabaR: i'm attempting to write a uninstall script to remove a line that may or may not have been the last appended line
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: my device.map is (hd0) /dev/sda
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: ok
<bruenig> meisam, I meant do "man eclipse"
<elpargo> quaal, what's wrong?
<bruenig> not man clean
<rukuartic> crweb: cat testfile | grep -v "mytext" > newfile; rm testfile;  mv newfile testfile
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: I'm using a SATA drive
<kondor> my first night on ubuntu (or any linux) and hello freedom.  is this the place for noobs like me?
<dabaR> quaal: try mv .gnome .gnome_old, then log in again. Do you get an error message at all?
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: I'm confused cause my ubuntu works just fine
<quaal> elpargo, i logged into fluxbox, and now when i log into gnome with my normal userr account it just brings up a blank screen
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: And the ubuntu partition ?
<quaal> dabaR, no error message. just a blank screen
<quaal> dabaR, blank screen just like fluxbox
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: no I meant that's the drive I'm using, sda, ubuntu partition is sda2
<aZu> can someone help me?
<bruenig> crweb, just do sed -i s/string//
<SilentDis> offtopic help request of the day:  help me make my gastro-intestinal problems stop O.o
<quaal> dabaR, so its like it wrote fluxbox's settings to gnome's settings
<aZu> i need to install xournal
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: would you liek to ssh in?
<elpargo> quaal, try the .back dabaR suggested
<quaal> elpargo, ok
<aZu> but it keeps throwing me an arg count error
<spuddogg_> desres, you still here?
<rukuartic> SilentDis: Tum tum tum tum TUMM!
<belathor> thanks dabaR, I think that'll do it.
<meisam> bruenig thx man
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: Its possible to help from here
<blanky> thanks for the help so far MacLinuxMaster I appreciate it
<desres> spuddogg_: yes
<aZu> anyone?
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: so, want me to paste my device.map and my menu.lst ?
<bruenig> or 's/string//'
<bruenig> with the quotes probably better
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: Please, this will be helpful
<elpargo> SilentDis, did you miss my last line? I have the radeon driver working fine even had beryl working.
<aZu> hello?
<spuddogg_> desres, any luck with your drivers, etc?
<SilentDis> rukuartic, chewing chalk is not my idea of fun... nor is drinking pink vomit... but I just might have to :P
<tieTYT2> when i start ubuntu the screen looks all messed up like it's running at the wrong frequency.  This happens to me with fedora too.  I fixed it in fedora by running nvidia drivers.  The problem with ubuntu though is that to install the drivers X can not be running and I can't figure out how to get it to turn it off.  Can anyone help me?
<crweb> bruenig: nice
<quaal> dabaR, bash: cd: .gnome_old: No such file or directory
<desres> spuddogg_: i found the driver, and i am working on using it with ndiswrapper
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: So your windows partition is in hda1, right ? This is what parted reports ?
<dabaR> aZu: how did you install it, how are you trying to uninstall it?
<aZu> thank you
<aZu> um
<spuddogg_> desres, private
<SilentDis> elpargo, I must have, sorry.  having a bit of... mmm... personal problems here *blush*.  there's a bar at the top right.  does it stay totally red and really long all the time?
<dabaR> quaal: I said, mv .gnome .gnome_old
<rukuartic> tieTYT2: To stop Xorg, press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a terminal. Then type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" to stop the gui
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: no no no, I'm using sda drive not hda, my windows is sda1, and linux is sda2, in grub terms, hda1 and hda2, yeah
<blanky> I mean, hd0, 0, and hd0, 1
<tieTYT2> rukuartic: awesome thanks
<rukuartic> tieTYT2: To start it again, type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" -- You should be redirected to the gui
<aZu> i'm using the command tar -xvzf xournal-0.3.2.tar.gz
<aZu> cd xournal-0.3.2/
<aZu> sudo ./install-binary
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: I used to think previously you had reported hda1, sorry
<rukuartic> tieTYT2: If you're not, ctrl+alt+f7 will take you to the gui. (ctrl+alt+f1 - f6 are terminals)
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: it's okay let me clarify once more just in case
<quaal> dabaR, sorry
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: You pasted ?
<elpargo> SilentDis, you mean in glob?
<tieTYT2> rukuartic: : one more question: when I try to run the drivers it says i'm missing a whole bunch of things like ld, gcc, libc headers, etc...  Is there any way to install all these at once (without using the gui)?
<aZu> but it keeps throwing me an arg count everytime i attempt at installing
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: contrary to the norm, my drive is /dev/sda not /dev/hda, my windows is sda1, linux is sda2, in grub it's (hd0, 0) for windows, (hd0, 1) for linux
<SilentDis> elpargo, yes
<tieTYT2> rukuartic: ok thanks
<dabaR> tieTYT2: build-essential
<bruenig> tieTYT2, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rukuartic> tieTYT2: Yes, I think all those are part of "build-essential"
<tieTYT2> great thanks a lot, i'm gonna try it out
<rukuartic> tieTYT2: see bruenig's command.
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: I'm actually helping my friend through the phone, he's new to linux and I'm helping him with this, and you're helping me, hahaha, anyways, he's pasting hold on
<tieTYT2> bye bye
<elpargo> SilentDis, it starts at the middle all the way to the right
* dabaR - the fastest gun in the wild #ubuntu
<rukuartic> tieTYT2: The terminal's a powerful thing, learn to use it :D
* rukuartic gives dabaR a cookiel.
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: ok
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: here's device.map ( http://paste.jorgepena.be/165 ) and menu.lst ( http://paste.jorgepena.be/164 )
<aZu> dabaR: do you know what the error means?
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: the problem may be in your device.map
<dabaR> aZu: this program throws an error when you try installing? Paste that install file, and the readme from the dir to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dabaR> aZu: ya, it means you did not read the readme
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: really? how?
<SilentDis> elpargo, if it's red, then it's affecting gameplay.  let me see if their wiki is up... there was a setting i changed and it made it a LOT better... just can't remember what it was lol
<bruenig> aZu, link to the package
<dabaR> awww, a cookiel!!1one, I am so happy ;-P
<aZu> oh
<bruenig> ha I would have gone with !eleven myself
<spuddogg_> desres, ive been trying to private message you
<dabaR> nice.
<lullabud> quick question...
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: what can I do, and yeah I think it's in the device.map file cause that's what it says in the grub docs ( http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Stage2-errors.html )
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: Wait, I will came back
<lullabud> is there a way to automatically detect and configure xorg after you swap out video cards?
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: please do I'm desperate :(
<elpargo> SilentDis, I try several of their URLs not sure if it's their site or my DNS
<aZu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6045/plain/
<bruenig> !xconfig | lullabud
<desres> spuddogg_:  the ndiswrapper wiki is asking me to do something in terminal and terminal is still showing me "ubuntu@ubuntu:~/ndiswrapper-1.35$" as the header. how do i get back to the regular "ubuntu@ubuntu" one?
<ubotu> lullabud: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<lullabud> i tried dexconf but that didn't work
<SilentDis> elpargo, i'm having trouble with their site too.  brb though... apparently pizza dinner isn't too happy with me :P
<spuddogg_> desres, 'cd ~'
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: what is the error ?
<dabaR> aZu: I need the readme file, please.
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: only to confirm
<aZu> there is no readme file
<aZu> only a manual
<dabaR> spuddogg_: cd is a shorter way to say the same.
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: Error 11 : Unrecognized device string ( http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Stage2-errors.html )
<bruenig> aZu, if you would link to the package, I can take a look...
<aZu> oh wait
<aZu> nm
<elpargo> SilentDis, hehe ok let me see if it's a problem with my drivers
<desres> spuddogg_: okay can you help me with this: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<spuddogg_> dabaR, lol, i did not know that
<tom__> Hey, anyone know how to stop xchat performing a /list on connecting to a server? It just died trying to connect to Quakenet, lol.
<aZu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6046/
<desres> spuddogg_: i havent seen any private messages.........
<dabaR> aZu: show us the INSTALL file, please.
<lullabud> bruenig:  oh yeah, duh.  i swear, you get out of the loop for 2 months and you're out.  thanks
<flammenwurfer> Will upgrading to a newer kernel screw up my nvidia driver?
<aZu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047/
<deimos_> How do I restart Gnome within the Live CD?  (/etc/init.d/gdm restart fails)
<bruenig> flammenwurfer, could
<aZu> sorry
<aZu> :/
<spuddogg_> desres, you shouldn't have to do all of that...you should just be able to run 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils'
<aZu> don't yell at me please
<aZu> i'm still new at this
<aZu> :(
<bruenig> aZu, link to the website where you downloaded it
<aZu> http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=xournal&filename=xournal-0.3.2.tar.gz&use_mirror=internap
<flammenwurfer> how can I tell if it will?
<desres> okay, so its set up now........?
<aZu> wait
<sigger> Anyone think I'll have a problem if I change cupsys from UID 105 to something else (e.g. 109) and also do a find that replaces all 105 UIDs with 109?
<aZu> not that link
<desres> spuddogg_: what did that do?
<aZu> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/xournal/xournal-0.3.3.tar.gz
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: you still with me buddy?
<bimberi> tom__: one way is to set a channel to autojoin to
<spuddogg_> desres, that installed ndiswrapper
<desres> spuddogg_: is it installed now?
<ardchoille> aZu: He wasn't yelling :) tarball typically have README, COPYING and INSTALL files with upper case lettering in their filenames :)
<spuddogg_> desres, yes
<dabaR> aZu: ya, no worries... try following the Installation in $HOME part of the INSTALL file.
<desres> spuddogg_: so where do i find it?
<spuddogg_> desres, now run 'sudo apt-get install ndisgtk'
<tom__> That's good to know, bimberi, thank you.
<dabaR> aZu: the file is really called install.upcase
<aZu> oh
<daniel_bergamini> alright I'm running a nforce 590 SLI based board (ASUS P5n32-SLI Preium WIFI) and both the forcedeth and wifi (rtl8187 or something) but neither of them actually can communicate on the network. I know the drivers are loading properly because the proper MAC addresses show...
<bimberi> tom__: yw :)
<tom__> Be nice if there was a way to stop it though, I don't always have a channel to autojoin :(
<bruenig> aZu, so you did sudo ./install-binary
<aZu> yes
<spuddogg_> desres, let me know when that is done
<meisam> hi guys, im sorry if im off topic but i need some help regarding eclipse...im trying to install the sql explorer plugin for it, as it said http://eclipsesql.sourceforge.net/ im trying to do so, im supposed to put the unzipped files in eclipse directory...but it does not work, please help me
<bruenig> aZu, and it said?
<desres> spuddogg_: "E: Couldn't find package ndisgtk"
<aZu> This installer will now attempt to install the 'xournal' binary in
<aZu> /usr/local/bin and the support files in /usr/local/share/xournal.
<aZu> Press Control-C to abort, or Enter to proceed.
<aZu> read: 56: arg count
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: Yes i found an error in your menu.lst
<desres> spuddogg_:" bad, i assume?
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: really?! what is it please tell! THanks man!!! :')
<deimos_> How do I restart Gnome within the Live CD?  (/etc/init.d/gdm restart fails)
<spuddogg_> desres, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<bruenig> aZu, yeah it did that here too. There must be a flaw in the script
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: In windows section you have a blank space after the comma
<Bayu> hello , i run createdb in postgresql database, why doesn't works
<aZu> :/
<dabaR> deimos_: how about sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart?
<sigger> daniel_bergamini: what are you doing to bring them up?
<aZu> so do i need to compile from source?
<dabaR> Bayu: createdb is a shell command.
<deimos_> dabR, I'll give it a shot
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: In the root section
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: THANKS MAN!
<blanky> THANKS!
<desres> spuddogg_: 6.06, to the best of my knowledge
* blanky hugs MacLinuxMaster 
<mjg> What is a good choice for a wireless nic for edgy?
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: I'm so stupid!!!
<mjg> pci nic?
<Shaffox> where are the bookmarks saved ?
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: thanks man I'll tell my friend to try that, thanks :')
<dabaR> blanky: go test before you get all excited...
<Shaffox> can you import bookmarks from another user??
<kaidelong> Hello, could someone help me with a perl script I am writing in my free time?
<blanky> dabaR: :D
<dabaR> Shaffox: for what program?
<kaidelong> PM me please
<Bayu> error :
<Shaffox> FireFox
<Bayu> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<Bayu> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<desres> spuddogg_: es, 6.06
<Bayu>         LANGUAGE = "en_AU:en",
<Frogzoo> kaidelong: -> #perl
<Bayu>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<kaidelong> thank you
<Bayu>         LANG = "en_AU.UTF-8"
<deimos_> brb if this doesn't work :)
<Bayu>     are supported and installed on your system.
<Bayu> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<Bayu> createdb: could not connect to database template1: could not connect to server: No such file or directory
<Bayu>         Is the server running locally and accepting
<bruenig> aZu, that is essentially what you are doing, the install script is flawed though. It is not really anything you can do. I am looking at it to see if I can figure it out. I am not the greatest in complex bash scripts although this one looks rather simple
<Bayu>         connections on Unix domain socket "/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432"?
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Bayu> why???
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: No problems, I like to know this may be useful
<meisam> blanky: can i ask u q question?
<dabaR> mjg: wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<spuddogg_> desres, ok, thats "Dapper Drake".  You need to go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager.  A window will come up, with a settings menu.  in the settings menu select "Repositories" and select all of them
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: THANKS MAN IT WORKED :') my friend's happy now haha, he's new to linux and loving it
<blanky> anyways, later guys, thanks again
<blanky> meisam: what's up
<nn-laptop> i use tifm-sd for my laptops card reader. why does the light onily show when the card is writtng shoulsent it be stady all the time
<meisam> blanky: im supposed to put the unzipped file of sqlexplorer in eclipse directory, where is exactly eclipse directory dude?
<benlake> anyone know of an ncurses based user admin tool?
<dabaR> Bayu: post the error, command you run, and the output of 'ps aux |grep sql' to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, please.
<blanky> meisam: maybe ~/.eclipse or something
<sigger> wow, not only does noone reply to my questions, I just offered help and I get no reply.  :)
<nn-laptop> y that would be nice
<spuddogg_> desres, talk to me where you told me "ehh, all that background noise was annoying"
<blanky> meisam: sorry man :( I think it's in your home directory, go to home directory, and press CTRL+H (if in gnome) to view hidden directories, then look for a folder called .eclipse or something (with a period at the front)
<nn-laptop> if there was a ncurses admin
<dabaR> Shaffox: .mozilla/firefox or something, maybe
<nn-laptop> is there
<SilentDis> elpargo, my apologies, i'm back :P
<nn-laptop> ??
<whonicca> how do u format an ipod on linux?
<benlake> nn-laptop: easy on the enter key :)
<MacLinuxMaster> blanky: Now I go sleep, any problem email me rovarella@gmail.com
<HymnToLife> whonicca, the same way you format anything else
<blanky> thanks MacLinuxMaster :)
<benlake> whonicca: you google'd that right?
<blanky> MacLinuxMaster: good night
<SilentDis> !ipod | whonicca
<ubotu> whonicca: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<whonicca> yes
<boredandblogging> meisam, do a 'locate elclipse'
<nn-laptop> *** links isnt what you call the best for web admin
<meisam> blanky yes man it is in there, but and i did it but it dos not work, i mean i put the sqlexplorer in there but it did not add to my eclipse
<SilentDis> !google | benlake
<ubotu> benlake: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<HymnToLife> putting his own email here is asking for massive spam...
<kondor2> in guarddog, i need superuser priv's,  so how do i do that bit?
<whonicca> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<elpargo> SilentDis, np I'm starting to think my driver is not set right, is the "radeon" one the default?
<blanky> meisam: where'd you put it, I dont think it goes directly in .eclipse, maybe .eclipse/plugins or something like that
<dabaR> meisam: you need to add to the plugins, yes.
<benlake> SilentDis: um, thanks :)
<Shaffox> dabaR, yeah, and what can i do with that ?
<SilentDis> elpargo, not sure, it's been a while since I ran ATI.  I found their drivers lacking bigtime for linux in general, and upgraded to an nvidia card
<meisam> dabaR yes but how? im trying to do so
<dabaR> Shaffox: is there anything bookmarks in there?
<deimos_>  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart fails, is there any other ways to restart the xserver/gnome in a Live session?
<meisam> it does not add
<dabaR> meisam: what is the name of the plugin again?
<elpargo> SilentDis, yea.... but I'm stuck on a laptop
<Shaffox> dabaR, yes
<meisam> sql explorer
<SilentDis> benlake, sorry, i can't remember the right ! tip for it.  basically, I was looking to say:  please don't refer people to google.  More than likely, they have been, and either didn't know how to narrow down the search terms, or had problems, that's why they're here :)
<whonicca> ok read that link, still doesnt say how to format an ipod on linux
<meisam> dabaR sql explorer
<whonicca> and yes i been looking through google
<Gnimsh> hi everyone
<whonicca> dont really want to boot into windows just to use itunes to format =\
<Gnimsh> I've got a funny little problem
<ardchoille> SilentDis: Is it !rtfm maybe?
<SilentDis> elpargo, i'm in the same boat on that one.  I'd still recommend hitting !envy to make SURE it's setup right.  he just added ATI support, and it works flawlessly every single time for vid driver setup :)
<meisam> dabaR http://eclipsesql.sourceforge.net/
<blanky> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<SilentDis> ardchoille, you're probably right :)
<nf4> i wish i had a ipod not so i can listen to mp3 on the go so i can learn how to use linux ipod software
<nf4> ;)
<bruenig> nf4, i doubt it is too difficult
<elpargo> !envi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whonicca> id change my ipod up but then it would render it useless to my cars headunit
<SilentDis> ardchoille, nope, that's not it either lol.  gonna go pick ubotu's brain for it ;)
<Gnimsh> I tried making some keyboard shortuts with the keyboard shortut menu (these ones for sound/audio player) and it made my letter keys not work...
<elpargo> !envy :p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy :p - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gnimsh> the letter "see" doesn't work still, but the others are bak
<dabaR> Shaffox: search google, and ubuntu forums, and let me know if you can not find it.
<whonicca> i barely ever see my ipod, usually in my glove box attached to the head units ipod adapter
<SilentDis> !envy | elpargo
<ubotu> elpargo: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<dabaR> meisam: click help>update, or something similar.
<dabaR> meisam: in eclipse.
<Dragonlord> dabaR: doing it
<fiveiron> what is the command you need to run after changing /etc/exports?
<spuddogg_> desres, can you see what im typing in the other window?
<elpargo> SilentDis, but that will get me to the closed drivers
<dabaR> fiveiron: I do not have a /etc/exports
<fiveiron> dabaR, well you would if you ran an nfs server
<dabaR> fiveiron: restart nfs?
<SilentDis> elpargo, yes, it does.  and unfortunatly, that's the best bet for full opengl support.  I had an ATI card when I first started with Ubuntu, and in both cases (ATI and Nvidia) I found the FOSS drivers sorely lacking at this time.
<desres> spuddogg_: no, i cant
<mikefosh> Anyone watch Grey's Anatomy?
<fiveiron> guess i could try that
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dabaR> Dragonlord: who are you?
<fiveiron> good call
<foo> I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c3f28515df1775ec5e62e78fd6c0f8f54e5f9302 for dapper ... and I still have this: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect. lsmod|grep fglrx shows it is loaded... it's specified in the device section in xorg... doesn't make any sense. Any ideas?
<ardchoille> SpudDogg: You weren't id'd to nickserv, that's why desres couldn't see your typing
<fiveiron> i'm retarded
<nf4> is there a disavantage to using xscreensaver vrs gnome screen saver
<dabaR> fiveiron: it happens to everyone.
<SpudDogg> ardchoille, i know...i am now though
<SilentDis> !envy | foo
<ubotu> foo: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<elpargo> SilentDis, yea but that means I need to switch over to xgl from aiglx which sucks
<foo> SilentDis: oh, nice.
<bruenig> aZu, yeah you can use the autogen script to compile or you can try at least
<SilentDis> elpargo, ahhh.  good point.  I didn't notice a difference when I went Nvidia... that very well may be the case under ATI.  sorry :(
<dabaR> meisam: still there?
<meisam> dabaR yes
<sebanio> hallo?? jemand da??
<dabaR> !de > sebanio
<meisam> dabaR :( not successful
<SilentDis> foo, envy has saved my butt so many times, i've lost count.  it just plain WORKS. :)
<dabaR> meisam: so did you hit help, then update?
<SilentDis> yay netsplit!
<sebanio> Ich hab seit heute ubunto als erste linux dis ueberhaupt drauf und finde krampfhaft was nicht..
<dabaR> !de | sebanio
<ubotu> sebanio: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<meisam> dabaR im trying to update but there other updates wich ar being installed not sql
<meisam> :(
<dabaR> meisam: OK, in there, you have to add a remote site.
<foo> SilentDis: wow, sounds too good to be true.
<foo> I'll believe it when it works for me :)
<SilentDis> !de | sebanio
<dabaR> http://eclipsesql.sourceforge.net/ is the site URL, you can name it whatever.
<meisam> dabaR can i? how?
<meisam> aha
<dabaR> meisam: there is a button.
<meisam> ok
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<SilentDis> foo, the only 'problem' with it is you MUST REMEMBER to hit a true term window, rather than remaining in X.  it kills X when you run it.
<meisam> dabaR let me try let u know
<dabaR> After that, hit look for updates, and select the eclipsesql one when it shows up(check its box), then install.
<sebanio> wer kann mir mal kurz erklaeren, wie in in den system monitor reinkomme, muss das softwareaktualisierungsding killen, das hat sich aufgehaengt..
<foo> SilentDis: hmm, what do you mean "true term window" ?
<SilentDis> foo, ctrl-alt-F1 :)
<dabaR> sebanio: typen /j #ubuntu-de
<foo> SilentDis: oh, wow, ok, thanks.. I wouldn't have known
<dabaR> or something:)
<quaal> dabaR, i moved the gnome config to gnome_old
<dabaR> quaal: and?
<quaal> same thing, blank screen on login
<SilentDis> foo, it's in his instructions for it... but very easily overlooked :)
<CaptainMorgan> anyone familiar with gtk+? Im trying to run a simply window based helloworld .c program and the header gtk/gtk.h cannot be found, I have installed libgtk2.0-dev and other similar files and can't compile the porgram
<foo> hehe
<dabaR> quaal: you used the mv .gnome .gnome_old command?
<quaal> dabaR, correct
<sebanio> alright, I see...I thought I was in the german group ;) sorry bout that now ;)
<dabaR> CaptainMorgan: did you include gtk?
* SilentDis shivers at HentaiSushi's name
<quaal> ls: .gnome: No such file or directory
<quaal> ls .gnome_old
<quaal> application-info  gnome-vfs  mime-info
<CaptainMorgan> of course
<SilentDis> !enter | quaal
<ubotu> quaal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dabaR> CaptainMorgan: well, maybe it is libgtk-dev.
<quaal> SilenceGold, chill out.
<dabaR> libgtk1.2-dev, to be more precise.
<dabaR> SilentDis: you have to use paste.ubuntu-nl to paste:)
<dabaR> SilentDis: sorry.
<dabaR> quaal: you have to use paste.ubuntu-nl to paste:)
<dabaR> paste.ubuntu-nl.org,. that is.
<SilentDis> dabaR, nt, i knew what you meant :)
<linux_kid> Can a VirtualMachine the XP partition on my drive and still be able to dual boot it?
<SilentDis> dabaR, there's also !pastebin for that one ;)
<linux_kid> dabaR, look at the channel topic
<noodles12> when installing ubuntu.. gparted only lets me install the partitions as primary and extended. is it ok to do /boot (primary),    /   (extended)    ,    /home (extended)   ??
<HentaiSushi> woa
<SilentDis> linux_kid, I have YET to find a VM manager that'll let me 'boot' an installed windows instance.  they pretty much all require a 'virtual disk'
<HentaiSushi> i still have it set to auto connect here
* HentaiSushi fixed his linux problems ages ago
<noodles12> or should     /        be primary
<HentaiSushi> i use extended
<dabaR> HentaiSushi: this may come in handy: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/01/17/my-new-irc-client-irssi-ubuntu-606-610/
<noodles12> SilenceDis: i've booted from my xp install using vmplayer
<linux_kid> SilentDis, thats horrible, but at least i asked
<HentaiSushi> that was random
<linux_kid> noodles12, how
<HentaiSushi> i didnt ask anything
<HentaiSushi> @.@
<dabaR> HentaiSushi: hm...especially if you use irssi:-/
<quaal> dabaR, so any other ideas?
<dabaR> quaal: I am thinking.
<HentaiSushi> what the heck is that
<HentaiSushi> ?
<SilentDis> linux_kid, I agree.  I keep thinking of trying to learn C to see what I can do for qemu in that regard, but I'm far too lazy :P
<quaal> dabaR, i'm assuming we were expecting it to write a new .gnome ?
<noodles12> linux_kid: let me find the article, but the bad thing is XP ( if yours is legit) will say that you change dyour hardware and you need to activate again.
<linux_kid> SilentDis, well, one more reason to learn C
<nf4> gvamps seems to be a good gui
<noodles12> is it ok to install     "    /     " as an extended partition?
<SilentDis> linux_kid, I had enough problems wrapping my head around PHP at times, and that makes me money rofl
<linux_kid> noodles12, i dont care if i need to activate agian, no big deal
<bruenig> noodles12, yes, but not with so much space
<dabaR> quaal: you can move the .gnome back. mv .gnome_old .gnome, I have to go pick up someone, then I may be back here. Good luck.
<Frogzoo> SilentDis: the qemu code is really hard core
<kandinski> I have been left x-less, can anyone please paste the download URL for the latest nvidia binary drivers that work with ubuntu edgy?
<quaal> dabaR, thanks..
<deep> Well, hi everyone. :)
<noodles12> bruenig; i was planning to do /boot  = (primary) 100mb  ,   /   = extended 10 gb  ,   /home = extended   100 gb  i that alright? it won't let me do them as logical
<SilentDis> Frogzoo, I had to assume it was.  it's truely an amazing bit of work :)
<linux_kid> SilentDis, noodles12 is finding an artical on how to VM a dual booted O/S
<HentaiSushi> kbai
<bruenig> extended = logical
<dabaR> quaal: when you log into gnome, does the fluxbox right click work?
<bruenig> or extended is what you put the logical in
<dabaR> !hi | deep
<ubotu> deep: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<noodles12> linux_kid; http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=71591&tstart=0
<SilentDis> well folks, my WoW addiction requires me to go get another fix.  take care :)
<dabaR> :)
<linux_kid> noodles12, thanks
<astroboy> "/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off" (intramfs)
<seamus7> Hi all ... I'm currently on Edgy Eft but was wondering if I were to go back to Dapper Drake ... what might I notice for better or worse?
<dabaR> seamus7: older apps.
<noodles12> linux_kid: no prob
<LordDabu> why would you downgrade?
<astroboy> .. does this ring any bells ? At the moment I can't boot EdgyEft and use DyneBolic LiveCd to access files.
<quaal> dabaR, no it doesnt
<quaal> nothing works
<dabaR> quaal: OK, just double checking:)
* foo kisses the feet of SilenceGold 
<quaal> dabaR, it even does the blank thing on gnome failsafe
<seamus7> LordDabu: well the Ubuntu forum has a sticky suggesting not to upgrade unless there's a specific reason one needs to since it's not supported in the long term as dapper is.
<Frogzoo> seamus7: dapper's lappie suspend may break/gnome is slower + apps are previous releases
<mon^rch> +whate the best way to serve up files on Ubuntu?
<quaal> no startup screen with the icons
<foo> hm, he left.
<quaal> just plays the sound and a blank screen
<Frogzoo> mon^rch: apache
<Frogzoo> mon^rch: cancel that - bit torrent
<minimec> quaal: so you started your fluxbox sessio
<linux_user400354> help! my mic refuses to work anymore in ubuntu and all my settings appear to be correct
<quaal> minimec, yes i did
<quaal> i am currently using it
<seamus7> Frogzoo: so the apps versions are frozen in dapper whereas in edgy they update the repositiories more frequently to the newer versions?
<mon^rch> hmmm ty Frogzoo
<quaal> minimec, its the only gui i can use atm
<Frogzoo> seamus7: no, just the apps in edgy are more recent - obviously
<quaal> it somehow damaged my gnome install
<quaal> well
<quaal> i added a testuser
<quaal> and that worked for gnome
<minimec> quaal: ok. with a right mouse click you should get a menu.
<quaal> just my regular user account with all its settings, is all hosed
<quaal> minimec, yes
<quaal> in fluxbox
<Frogzoo> seamus7: what would possess you to want to go back to dapper?
<sethk> quaal, you can blast away your gnome state
<sethk> quaal, if you don't mind losing your settings, and such
<sethk> quaal, if it works for a new user, it's that user's state, not gnome itself
<quaal> sethk, i already mv .gnome .gnome_old
<quaal> and it didnt write a new .gnome
<sethk> quaal, there's another directory, with a 2 in it
<quaal> if thats what you mean ?
<minimec> quaal: so you are able to start the apps you want...
<sethk> quaal, .gnome2
<varsendaggr> akk  i am trying to get gnumeric do do what i want....      i want to get a portion of one cell and a portion of another cell and print them in just one cell
<quaal> hmm
<sebanio> Hey lads, all the people in the german section are sound asleep maye ye could help me out?
<sethk> quaal, plus .gnome2_private
<ardchoille> seamus7: When an Ubuntu version is released, all apps are frozen. The only thing you get after release are bug fixes and security updates.
<Frogzoo> sebanio: well we don't know what your problem is
<LordDabu> i want a penis in my mouth
<quaal> sethk, i do mind losing my settings
<quaal> sethk, i'd like to save them
<sebanio> I' explain frogzoo, just a sec ;)
<Frogzoo> LordDabu: you'll get kicked for that, & I can't say as I'd mind
<varsendaggr> LordDabu, be careful
<LordDabu> hard and throbbing
<ardchoille> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<seamus7> Frogzoo: It was more curiousity on my part ... I'm not going to go back to Dapper ... thanks
<rukuartic> Oh its not that urgent ardchoille
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@75.60.205.251]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Tode_I> Here's a weird one for y'all
<ardchoille> rukuartic: I have an 8 year old watching this channel to learn about Ubuntu
<sebanio> I just installed my first linux distri, ubunto in this case, and I can't find the system monitor anywhere, but I need to terminate a process
<varsendaggr> LordDabu, is being sexually explicit
<kondor2> this OS is very nice.  my first night with linux, went 100% first time.  I have watched "lost" and played sonic 3, what more can a man want.  thanks to thse that support it.
<Frogzoo> varsendaggr: was
<Tode_I> I enable remote desktop, installed ultravnc viewer on this box, logged in and played a bit of solitaire. No problems at all.
<rukuartic> ardchoille: I'm not excusing him, I'm just saying a PM would be a little gentler rather than an !ops
<seamus7> When I reinstall Edgy, might I expect to have problems with my boot loader? I'm dual booting with Windows XP for gaming purposes.
<aZu> hello?
<Tode_I> Then I installed a gigabit nic in the ubuntu box, enabled it, set the static ip and all, and checked the connection with Firefox, which works fine.
<aZu> i'm trying to compile xournal from scratch
<Tode_I> But, now I can't get into remote desktop.
<hossasaur> hi
<aZu> and i'm getting all sorts of errors
<aZu> hi
<Frogzoo> seamus7: if your / partition < 100meg, & you have only 1 hdd, you should be ok
<hossasaur> i'm trying to edit my menu.lst in gedit
<Tode_I> Any ideas?
<hossasaur> it says it's read only
<Frogzoo> hossasaur: gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hossasaur> i try to su -l, but it keeps denying my password
<varsendaggr> kondor2, you should download streamtuner and stream ripper and listen to some cool internet radio
<yell0w>  hey guys how do i set default media player to xmms ?
<elpargo> how can I check which is the renderer for GL on ubuntu?
<ardchoille> hossasaur: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<meisam> dabaR there?
<GigaClon> is there a good faq on make regular backups?
<aZu> does anyone have any clues
<rukuartic> GigaClon: Try looking up rsync backup tutorials on Google.
<rukuartic> !rsync > GigaClon
<mikedoty_text> Hi folk.  I'm trying to install an nvidia driver (I need a slightly older one, so I can't use envy) ... but, it says I need to compile a kernel to match.
<yell0w>  hey guys how do i set default media player to xmms ?
<mikedoty_text> How can I compile a matching kernel or whatnot?
<hossasaur> ardchoille: thanks
<hossasaur> Frogzoo: tahnks
<rukuartic> mikedoty_text: As I remember, there was nvidia-glx-legacy in the repos... does that not work for you?
<hossasaur> does the chainloader +1 have to go at the end?
<seamus7> Frogzoo: my ubuntu root partition if about 7 GB ... I am using only 1 HD and presently the screen where I pick an OS works properly .. I'm just afraid that after I reinstall Edgy that there may be trouble ... How does one get a / less than a couple Gigabytes?
<hossasaur> or after vista's entry?
<aZu> ./configure: line 5493: syntax error near unexpected token `PACKAGE,'
<aZu> ./configure: line 5493: `PKG_CHECK_MODULES(PACKAGE, $pkg_modules)'
<mikedoty_text> I haven't tried the gfx-legacy
<mikedoty_text> Maybe I will try that quickly
<mikedoty_text> THanks for the suggestion :) brb maybe
<rukuartic> mikedoty_text: No problem :)
<aZu> anyone got any clues?
<rukuartic> aZu: Sounds like your "configure" script is messed up.
<Frogzoo> seamus7: sorry, that should have read < 100gig - you should be fine
<sethk> aZu, that usually means autoconf is not installed, or out of date
<quaal> i just tried moving .gnome2
<quaal> same thing
<quaal> blank screen
<rukuartic> aZu: see sethk's comment
<aZu> i installed autoconf
<aZu> :/
<sethk> quaal, you also moved .gnome2_private?
<sethk> then pkg_config possibly
<seamus7> Frogzoo: :) 0h ok that's what I thought you meant
<quaal> sethk, i ls'd it and it was blank
<meisam> dabaR done...:D
<sethk> quaal, odd.  and you said a new user works.  Create a new user, back up the directory, run gnome, then see what gnome added to the new user.
<aZu> like i'm pretty sure i have the latest one
<sethk> aZu, if you installed from a package then it isn't a version issue
<dynamicreflux> On a "duocore" laptop, is it cpudyn that runs cpu scaling?
<flammenwurfer> Ok, I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.17.11 and my nvidia driver quit working
<aZu> i didn't instlal from a package
<quaal> sethk, hmm
<quaal> this sucks.
<aZu> i installed from a separate tar ball
<quaal> what right does fluxbox have to change my gnome settings
<sethk> aZu, then it could be a version issue.  use the packages, you'll get a consistent set.
<foutrelis> I want set up a irc server on my linux box which is running ubuntu 6.10 server edition. I found this guide but it's too complicated for me cause it need to build stuff from source. Is there an apt-get solution?
<aZu> xournal doesn't have specific packages
<foutrelis> ( guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_irc_server_anope_services )
<seamus7> What file is it I need to backup if I want to keep my settings for current mount points (especially external hard drive partition mount points)???
<aZu> from the first place the install-binary script was messed up
<sethk> aZu, autoconf and automake packages is what I meant
<rukuartic> FordPrefect: apt-cache search ircd
<dynamicreflux> On a "duocore" laptop, is it cpudyn that runs cpu scaling?
<rukuartic> FordPrefect: sorry.
<aZu> i have the latest autoconf and automake packages
<rukuartic> foutrelis: apt-cache search ircd
<sethk> aZu, it could be a bug in what you are installing.  One usually discounts that, but it sounds like in this case it may be true.
<musya> how do i set or edit user permissions for ssh?
<aZu> wait
<foutrelis> rukuartic: let me check that :)
<sebanio> How can I open the system monitor to end a running process?? helpfile is no good
<Frogzoo> seamus7: just backup all of /etc & /home   - then you have everything you'll need
<aZu> my install looked error free
<rukuartic> foutrelis: Just to let you know, ircd's aren't easy to set up like apache... From what I understand, if you can't configure it you shouldn't be running it.
<Frogzoo> seamus7: unless you have stuff in /var as well
<rukuartic> foutrelis: at least, in a production sense. If its just a learning experience go for it
<sethk> aZu, you mean of autoconf and automake the installed is clean?
<aZu> yeah
<foutrelis> rukuartic: I want to do it for fun and for knowlegde :)
<sethk> aZu, how about the package "pkg-config"?
<mikedoty> Thanks for the nvidia-glx-legacy suggestion
<rukuartic> aZu: Why are you compiling from source? Any specific reason? It should be in the repso
<foutrelis> I always get excited about these kind of stuff
<sebanio> lads??
<foutrelis> *this
<rukuartic> mikedoty: did it work?
<mikedoty> It seems to do the trick.  :)
<rukuartic> mikedoty: horay!
<aZu> what are you talking about?
<aZu> i don't see it in the repository
<mikedoty> Yep.  I couldn't run opengl apps with the newest driver, but the legacy works great.  Thanks rukuartic :)
<sethk> aZu, there is a package called pkg-config
<sethk> aZu, I just checked my repo, that's what it's called
<sethk> aZu, do a search in synaptic for pkg-config, see if it has a newer name
<aZu> hold on
<foutrelis> rukuartic: I ll try apt-getting some of those packages. Thanks a lot :)
<aZu> it says i have the latest versions
<seamus7> What is the file used to set mount points?
<sethk> seamus7, /etc/fstab
<aZu> sethk: i have the latest version of pkg-config
<seamus7> sethk: thx
<corevette> how do you make install under root?
<sethk> azeem, I'm trying to think what else might cause it.
<sethk> corevette, usually using sudo
<corevette> sethk sudo make install dosen't work
<sethk> corevette, what happens?
<aZu> did you try sudo make before that?
<sethk> corevette, you can set the root password, but it shouldn't be necessary
<aZu> you might lack some packages
<sethk> aZu, sudo make install will do sudo make as a dependency
<aZu> ah didn't know
<aZu> so redundancy
<aZu> :/
<corevette> sethk, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6053/
<sethk> aZu, can't hurt  :)
<sethk> corevette, hold on, I'll look
<re-align> How does one go about installing the SSH server on a console only server box?
<aZu> sethk: i don't know why it's not working
<bimberi> re-align: sudo apt-get install ssh
<wasabi_> re-align: apt-get install openssh-server?
<seamus7> Using an ATI Radeon Mobile X1300 on a laptop of course ... is it possible to get resolutions higher than 1280x800 ?
<deep> Is there any way to hide the cursor? I often do everything by just the keyboard, and the cursor is in my way. ^^
<sethk> aZu, I don't either, I'm trying to think what else might be involved.
<ootm> re-align: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<NewTrickster> How high can your laptop screen go?
<re-align> Ah, thanks. Not that up on the console commands...usually use the GUI.
<Albinotux> Hi there, I am trying to compile some applications. Where do I find the basic C libs? (stdio.h etc)
<seamus7> NewTrickster: I believe 1280x 800 is the official resolution
<sethk> corevette, looks like hotplug support is missing.  You might have to insmod it, or rebuild the kernel with hotplug support.
<re-align> Unfortunately, thee GUI doesn't work on the server box for some reason...
<sethk> Albinotux, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Albinotux> Which package do I need to install
<bimberi> Albinotux: installing build-essential will bring them in
<corevette> so...pretend i'm beginner sethk....how would i fix this
<sbot42> Hrmm
<aZu> this is pissing me off
<dynamicreflux> does anyone know how to fix cpu scaling, i seem to have broken it. any way to reset the settings?
<NewTrickster> You should be able to get there, but you would have to tweak Xserve by hand.
<sethk> corevette, does /etc/hotplug exist?
<Albinotux> sethk, bimberi: Thanks for the help.
<corevette> don't think so sethk
<dynamicreflux> does anyone know how to fix cpu scaling, i seem to have broken it. any way to reset the settings?
<corevette> yes it does sethk
<seamus7> NewTrickster: I've tried editing the xorg.conf file but, if higher resolutions are possible, I'm not doing it correctly.
<bimberi> Albinotux: yw :)
<dj_> can someone point me to where i can get mythtv - sql help?
<sethk> corevette, I'm not sure.  check /etc/hotplug.d, but if /etc/hotplug is there, /etc/hotplug.d will be also
<corevette> yes they're both there sethk
<dynamicreflux> ANYONE know anything bout cpu freq scaling? i uninstalled and reinstalled cpudyn but that didnt work
<NewTrickster> seamus: If you have already tried that then your laptop might not be capable, but you might have to tweak the scan rates that gets tricky.
<sethk> corevette, the paths are relative (that is, it says etc/hotplug, not /etc/hotplug).  I wonder if the current directory is wrong.
<seamus7> NewTrickster: ok thx
<bwilson> How can I allow another computer to access my computer through SSH?
<sethk> bwilson, install openssh-server
<bwilson> sethk:  ssh isnt installed by default?
<sethk> bwilson, client is, server isn't
<aZu> this is making me go crazy
<sethk> bwilson, for the desktop install.  different for the server install, of course.
<re-align> Which text editor comes with the Dapper server (conseole text editor)?
<sethk> aZu, is it possible that the thing is just broken?  google, see if other people are running into this.
<sethk> re-align, vi, and a couple of others, nano, for one
* re-align hates vi
<misnix> and ex :-)
<re-align> nano, huh...I'll try it.
<aZu> people aren't runnning into errors
<bwilson> setk:  how do i get it?  its not in the add/remove applications window?
<aZu> that's the thing
<NewTrickster> re-align: vi
<Shaffox> where are the ubuntu logs stored ?
<sethk> Shaffox, /var/log
<Shaffox> i mean this irc logs on the server
<sethk> aZu, I'm not having any brilliant thoughts at the moment
<Pici> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<aZu> lol
<aZu> i wasn't either
<Shaffox> Pici, thanks
<daniel_bergamini> hey for what it's worth (and logs, speaking of which) adding irqpoll to my kernel options in grub fixed my issue with the nforce 590 sli network cards
<Cameron__> I have a question.
<wheels3572> can anyone tell me how and if it's possible to IMPORT mail back into evolution or show me a better email client to use
<pilgrim> Hey all. I decided to check out the service running on my machine and decided that I didn't need "apmd" running. I uncheck the box and then figured that my battery status wasn't displaying right. I enabled the service but it still doesn't work. It says "Can't access ACPI events in /var/run/acpid.socket! Make sure the ACPI subsystem is working and the acpid daemon is running. Any ideas on what to do?
<wheels3572> ?
<bwilson> how can i install ssh server?
<NewTrickster> pilgrim: Did you reboot?
<pilgrim> NewTrickster, yeah.
<sethk> pilgrim, start the acpid daemon, if it isn't running
<NewTrickster> pilgrim: is the service running can you see it in Proc?
<corevette> can somebody help me install this http://homepage3.nifty.com/StudioBreeze/software/usbmidi-e.html
<dj_> im having trouble installing mythv, it wont let me do a proper mythtv-setup
<pilgrim> bwilson, sudo apt-get install ssh
<dj_> is there a chan for it?
<Cameron__> Imagine I'm a complete moron when it comes to computers. Because I essentially am. I've got a new partition that's 149 gigs, but I don't know how to install Ubuntu onto it. The partition doesn't have anything on it. Ubuntu doesn't let me select it to install into, only my C drive, which I don't want to over write. How do I get Ubuntu into the "unallocated" space.
<wheels3572> what's the cli for untaring a file?
<pilgrim> sethk acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy
<wasabi_> corevette: Not likely. Looks like it's REALLY old.
<sethk> pilgrim, did you use sudo?
<ardchoille> wheels3572: Is it .tat .tar.gz .tar.bz2?
<pilgrim> sethk, course.
<NewTrickster> wheels: tar -xvcf or man tar to be sure.
<wheels3572> ardchoille, long time no talk and it's .tar
<tonyyarusso> Cameron__: Under "manually edit partition table" or some such
<sethk> pilgrim, something is running that has the pipe tried up.  lsof may tell you what
<NewTrickster> wheel: tar -xvf
<Cameron__> Tonyyarusso: Yeah, I'm under there. But I can't select the partition I want to put it into.
<wheels3572> NewTrickster, is that tar -xvf to zip it up or unzip it?
<ardchoille> wheels3572: Indeed. How ya doing?
<tieTYT2> whoever was helping me earlier that worked
<tieTYT2> thanks a lot
<pilgrim> sethk, lsof | grep /proc/acpi/event  <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<that returns nothing.
<wheels3572> ardchoille, going frigging nuts lol
<tonyyarusso> Cameron__: Strange.  Is it listed but can't be selected?
<tieTYT2> but i kept on having this problem that the nvidia drivers would work until i restarted
<ardchoille> wheels3572: hehe
<kondor2> now im playing poker in wine, i love this OS!!!
<tieTYT2> i fixed that by uninstalling all nvidia drivers first then installing the driver after that
<sethk> pilgrim, try strace of the process that produces that error
<wheels3572> ardchoille, need a GOOD email client for Linux that will allow me to back up email and evolution is a PITA when it comes to that
<Dr_willis> kondor2,  online gambling - the reason computers were invented...
<ardchoille> wheels3572: Maybe Thunderbird?
<Cameron__> Tonyyarusso: Yeah, but that could just be my incompetence, and I might be just missing something.
<wheels3572> haven't tried that yet
<wheels3572> ardchoille, haven't tried that.   never got a good site on that for comparisons
<pilgrim> sethk, like this:  strace sudo /etc/init.d/acpid start   ?
<kondor2> im amazed, first night on linux, got a tv prog, watched it, played sonic and now playing wine enabled poker.  this is alot easier than i thought
<tonyyarusso> Cameron__: Maybe.  Could also be not detecting it, but I can't think of why.
<sethk> pilgrim, yes.  use -o to save the results, which will be verbose.  then search the result for the /proc/whatever that it's complaining about
<dj_> i keep getting this error trying to install mythtv
<dj_> root@dj-desktop:/var/lib/mysql# mysql -u root mysql
<dj_> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<deep> Anyone got any idea why firefox isnt connecting to the internet?
<SirBob1701> Just wondering once you download php5-pgsql is their anything else you need to do to beable to use the PDO object?
<wheels3572> ardchoille, this not looking to good for me at all lol.  It wont let me pull up my old mail grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr any ideas here
<Pancakes> Could someone help me install Ubuntu? I go to "Install/Start" (6.06), and then click on install icon, and everything just lags out on me. Is there an easier way to install it?
<HymnToLife> !alternate | Pancakes
<ubotu> Pancakes: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<newest007> giday, hey how do i install a GDM theme?
<patrick> hey does anyone have a creative zen v that works with edgy?
<patrick> i cant get gnomad to install properly
<Pancakes> HymnToLife, so what would I do?:/
<pilgrim> sethk, I ran ""strace sudo /etc/init.d/acpid start > somefile 2>&1""  (without the quotes) however there is nothing that has "proc" in that file "somefile"
<HymnToLife> Pancakes, download an Alternate CD and use it instead of the Dektop one
<NewTrickster> PCakes: I agree, use the
<HymnToLife> Pancakes, what are the specs of the machine you want to install Ubuntu on (RAM especially) ?
<Pancakes> I have no clue:$
<pilgrim> newest007, goto system>admin>login window
<NewTrickster> PCakes: I agree, use the Alternate CD, some memory models don't like the Desktop one for some reason.  I have a box that only loads with Alt.,  Good Luck!
<Pancakes> I have difficulties downloading, I had to order this CD.:/
<Pancakes> Would I be able to install in the safe mode or whatever?:$
<shoumik> Hey i have sound converter and I want to convert a bunch of m4a to mp3. What do i have to download?
<NewTrickster> PCakes: A leaky mem chip can also give you issues.  USe the tools in the begining of the Install and check your system.  Let the memory checker run over nite.  A lot of soft memory leaks take some time to show up.
<pilgrim> sethk, any other suggestions ?
<sethk> pilgrim, I'm thinking
<pilgrim> sethk, where's the hour glass damn it?
<Pancakes> NewTrickster, that wouldn't solve the problem though, would it?:/
<AUREOUS> how do I get something to print?
<AUREOUS> like, from open office
<patrick> any ideas?
<xTERMiNATOR> Is there any way to change the Gnome theme from the terminal?
<cpk1> Pancakes: you live in the USA?
<pilgrim> xTERMiNATOR, probably. try screwing around with the .gconf directory.
<specialbuddy> do I have to start vncserver as root?
<xTERMiNATOR> Thanks pilgrim
<pilgrim> s/with/in/g
<pilgrim> xTERMiNATOR, y/w
<NewTrickster> PCakes: Alot of loading problems are due to soft memory leaks.  You can run Windows for years on a box and try to load a Linux distro and it will dump on you.  Just run the memory tester in the Diags when you first boot the CD and let it run.  I've had errors turn up 2 to 5 hours after testing starts.
<HarunAs-Sami> de.net
<Pancakes> cpk1, indeed.
<specialbuddy> do I have to start vncserver as root?
<SaveFerris> Is there an Nvidia driver/configurator in Ubuntu?
<Mixx> i copied a partition to a larger partition on another disk using dd (i know, i know - shoulda used tar).  Any app that strictly reads the partition table (qtparted, fdisk, fsck) displays the correct info: 72GB.  However if I use "df" or any other app (mythtv) to show free space, it still uses old values.  Where else is partition size stored?
<cpk1> Pancakes: if you want I can send you a dapper/edgy dvd/cd if you open a query with me
<NewTrickster>  PCakes: Don't be afraid of doing this, ya can't hurt the thing.
<cpk1> i can send it out sometime next week
<Nergar> i'm creating a VM but i need to read/write to the virtual drive from ubuntu, wich one should i use?? IDE or SCSI????
<ahhh_fosco> can someone give me a link or tell me what wireless network PCI cards work on the desktop version of ubuntu?
<Pancakes> cpk1, it's probably okay, I'll have a freind (near by) do it for me.
<Music_Shuffle> !hardware | ahhh_fosco
<ubotu> ahhh_fosco: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Music_Shuffle> perhaps that link can ehlp? >.>
<Music_Shuffle> help*
<NewTrickster>  Nergar:  Virtual drives are usually memory and not physical
<pilgrim> sethk, I also disabled my database service....there wouldn't be a sick connection between databases and apm would there?
<sethk> pilgrim, I've never seen that.  I have boxes without database servers running apm
<pilgrim> sethk, makes sense.
<Nergar> i know, but there is a way to browse the files inside a virtual drive from ubuntu??
<NewTrickster> Nergar: If you can make a mount point for it yes.
<Nergar> so what type should i use? PCI or SCCI?
<verma> hey people, how do I switch from terminal to file-edit in kate?
<verma> verma, using the keyboard that is
<NewTrickster> Nergar:  I'd have to play with it,  I don't think either.
<Nergar> D:
<tieTYT2> i can't watch the videos i used to watch when I used windows.  Does anyone know a good codec pack for linux I can install?
<tieTYT2> also, are there any formats I should expect to not be able to watch when on linux?
<Albinotux> 2 Things: How do I view my NTFS partitions? and how do I make applications autostart?
<tieTYT2> Albinotux: how do you view it?  Is it mounted yet?
<pilgrim> tieTYT2, install http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Albinotux> tieTYT2: Will it not automatically detect them?
<tieTYT2> Albinotux: it didn't for me.  You have to use the mount command
<wheels3572> How do I find out where evolution is located?
<tieTYT2> mount /folder/to/access/ntfs /dev/thehd
<pilgrim> wheels3572, which evolution
<tieTYT2> pilgrim: i'll try, thanks
<pilgrim> tieTYT2, k
<JunK-Y> im trying to get java working as a firefox plugin, ive read forum, and ive created libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /home/junky/Desktop/jre1.5.0_11/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so   but still doesnt work.
<pilgrim> wheels3572, that's a command by the way
<cpk1> other way around tieTYT2 its mount /dev/hd* (or sd*) /media/somefolder
<wheels3572> evolution 2.8.1
<pilgrim> wheels3572, run the command "which evolution"
<wheels3572> ok
<Albinotux> How do I make a mount point? touch /mnt/driveA
<wheels3572> pilgrim, ty.  I tried saving a backup copy of it last time before i reinstalled Xubuntu
<wheels3572> and well
<astroboy> "/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off" .. can't boot into Edgy. Does anyone know of a fix ?
<wheels3572> pilgrim, and well needless to say.  That backup wants to install to home/wheels
<cpk1> Albinotux: ubuntu puts them in /media and it would be sudo mkdir /media/somename
<pilgrim> wheels3572, you wanted a backup of evolution?
<pilgrim> wheels3572, why ?
<wheels3572> pilgrim, so i wouldn't lose all the email I had from listservers
<stephans> hmmmm!
<stephans> my install is failing on cdrom-core modules being loaded but the md5sum is good:
<stephans> 549ef19097b10ac9237c08f6dc6084c6
<pilgrim> wheels3572, in linux usually persoal preferences and such are store in the user's home directory. You could have just backup the hidden directories in /home/username and then replace them on the new installation, it would have been smooth.
<specialbuddy> does vncserver need to be installed to use remote desktop?
<stephans> how can a file be bad in the cd when teh summ is good?
<linux_stu> over a month trying to get slackware configured on my laptop... 10 minutes with ubuntu and i already have wireless internet!
<sethk> stephans, might have read errors on the cd
<pilgrim> stephans, burning could have gone bad.
<wheels3572> pilgrim, yeah I know it looks like when i backed up the tar file it zipped everything from home/wheels
<specialbuddy> does vncserver need to be installed to use remote desktop?
<GMWeezel> For some reason, only one sound application is allowed access to my audio i/o layer.
<GMWeezel> At a time to qualify it.
<pilgrim> GMWeezel, is xmms running?
<pilgrim> GMWeezel, if so, it actually (I think the only one) that locks the audio i/o
<noodles12> i have gotten the " Executing 'grub-install (hda): failed" fatal error         4 times while trying to install edgy. what causes this?
<GMWeezel> pilgrim: What is xmms?
<JunK-Y> many apps locks it.
<GMWeezel> I get the problem with all apps.
<pilgrim> GMWeezel, music player
<pilgrim> GMWeezel, k. nm.
<JunK-Y> GMWeezel: its like winamp.
<GMWeezel> pilgrim: Oh no; it does it with all apps.
<GMWeezel> Can I disable audio I/O locking?
<pilgrim> sethk, I think
<sethk> noodles12, problem writing the MBR on the boot disk
<pilgrim> I'll just restart again.
<noodles12> sethk: how do i fix it?
<pilgrim> my windows skills seem to suggest that
<sethk> noodles12, sometimes installing grub manually after the install completes works.
<cables> GMWeezel, I just joined, but it sounds like your audio software is using OSS and not ALSA, which means only one can be used at a time.
<sethk> noodles12, if everything but that grub thing succeeds during install, you can boot from cd and then install grub manually
<GMWeezel> cables: Can I force them to use ALSA?
<Gnimsh> Hi
<cables> GMWeezel, what programs are they?
<JunK-Y> cables: so OSS is restrited to one, when ALSA could have many?
<Gnimsh> I'm wondering if someone wouldn't mind helping me out with my sound card trouble?
<cables> JunK-Y, I believe so.
<GMWeezel> cables: Flash, Audacity, YSFlight simulator, most games
<cables> GMWeezel, there's a program you can install that will put an OSS emulation wrapper around those programs to have them use ALSA.
<cables> GMWeezel, "sudo aptitude install alsa-oss"
<JunK-Y> any idea even after installing sun-java6-jre package, i still cant use java in my firefox?
<GMWeezel> cables: must it be configured for every single application or will it automatically wrap them all?
<cables> GMWeezel, you'll have to change the menu entries for those programs to have them run through it
<dynamicreflux> i need some serious help, i broke the cpu freq scaling and need to get it back to the way it was
<GMWeezel> cables: So it's probably not a sound card issue?
<cables> GMWeezel, you just need to run the app as "aoss <appname>". You can do that to test it, then change your menu entries to do that.
<cables> GMWeezel, definitely not a soundcard issue
<GMWeezel> cables: What about embedded applications like flash and java?
<noodles12> sethk: do i just do "grub-install (hda1)"   ?
<noodles12> sethk: the installer crashes after that happens =/
<EdgEy> grub-install /dev/hda1
<EdgEy> possibly
<EdgEy> or /dev/hda
<cables> GMWeezel, those are stealing sound too? Are you using Flash 7?
<JunK-Y> apparently theres no flash on x86-64, any solution if i really need flash?
<GMWeezel> cables: I don't have Java installed but when I am running flash, I can't run Audacity; I was just assuming Java since everything else does but flash 100% sure
<GMWeezel> cables: I need to check the version though; one moment
<corevette> can someone help me install http://homepage3.nifty.com/StudioBreeze/software/usbmidi-e.html
<GMWeezel> cables: Adobe Flash player 9 but anything I have run that plays sound except Gaim hogs my sound i/o layer.
<Gnimsh> ok so my onboard sound worked last night in ubuntu, now it doesn't work at all (in gnome or KDE) I've tried the alsa mixer solution but I dunno if I'm saving it correctly. If I am, it still doesn't work.
<dynamicreflux> i need some serious help, i broke the cpu freq scaling and need to get it back to the way it was
<cables> GMWeezel, there's a way to get Firefox to use aoss for its sound. But hold on, Ubotu has a factoid about sound, and you may want to read that to see if anything solves your problems. Some apps will still need to use AOSS however.
<cables> !sound | GMWeezel
<ubotu> GMWeezel: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wkdown> if there doesn't seem to be linux drivers out for certain hardware, what do you do?
<JunK-Y> wkdown: what else can we do except waiting?
<wkdown> like I can't find Linux drivers for my VoIP phone to use with Skype
<rbil> wkdown: don't use the hardware with Linux, the same as with any other operating system that doesn't have drivers for a particular device
<wkdown> well I know there's ways of 'tweaking' existing drivers
<wkdown> well I got this USB wireless phone compatible with Skype, and its the only thing holding me back from deleting Windows altogether
* Nergar Is getting away!
<PFA> does anyone know if it's posible to alter the colour for the taskbar flash in your theme's gtkrc and if so where?
* Nergar Is getting away!
* Nergar is gone :(
<rbil> wkdown: feel your pain. I have to keep running a XP box just to give me skype for a telephone. it's a drag that these vendors don't provide Linux drivers.
<bhearsum> i just installed ubuntu 6.10 onto an lvm partition and now my system will not boot. it gets to an initrd prompt and looks like it hasn't activated the lvm partitions (or maybe lvm support isn't in the kernel or the initrd)
<bhearsum> anyone know how i can resolve this issue
<Hmmmm> hey guys, i want to tar.bz2 a dir. but skip one subdir. how do i do it? googled, but with no good result
<Dr_willis> wkdown,   i got one of those phones... in the boottom of a drawer...
<bhearsum> ?
<Dr_willis> :)
<headphase> I am having trouble getting widescreen resoultons with my comp
<wkdown> is there a way to do it through, say, WINE?
<rbil> wkdown: don't know about wine, but have been successful getting webcam and skype working running under vmplayer and a W2K vm
<Frogzoo> wkdown: you can give it a go, serial works in wine, not sure about usb
<rbil> wkdown: but that's a lot of resources for such silliness :-(
<Frogzoo> wkdown: actually, that should work, fingers crossed
<cables> wkdown, I tried it with Wine. Webcam didn't work, but everything else sorta worked.
<Hmmmm> any one know how tar a dir while skipping a subdir?
<cables> wkdown, the UI was text-only though (button icons dissapeared)
<wkdown> cables: ok cool ... I don't really use the GUI, just the firmware
<wkdown> just found this actually (gotta love Google) ... http://www.grynx.com/projects/siemens-skype/
<wkdown> maybe I'll concoct myself a Skype phone
<Vilhelms> Is it impossible to run Aigxl on an ATI Xpress 200?
<sivik> Vilhelms, i'm happy i just finally was able to get my 3d drivers to work correctly
<Vilhelms> sivik, Haha, I remember the feeling :)
<Vilhelms> sivik, Took me like 3 days to get them working right :(
<inazad> how to use our webcam ?
<JunK-Y> after installing sun-java6-jre, should java works in firefox?
<cables> JunK-Y, you need to install sun-java6-plugin too, I think
<corevette> i have an error:  sgml2html: Command not found
<verma> this is wierd, the sound output is coming out of my notebook speakers as well as my headphones ... shouldn't plugging in the headphones mute my notebook speakers?
<JunK-Y> cables: theres no package with that name,
<sivik> Vilhelms, i finally got mine working after like over a year
<wkdown> another question: every once in awhile I try to install a Debian package with the 'Package Installer' app, but I dead end when there's dependencies ... how do I force it to get all dependencies?
<wkdown> have to go through the Terminal?
<verma> any ideas?
<Vilhelms> sivik, A YEAR?! o.o
<Giod> hello
<cables> JunK-Y, there is on my system... sun-java6-plugin
<ircusr> hi all
<cables> JunK-Y, maybe you misspelled it before?
<Giod> Guess wht i bought of ebay
<ircusr> what
<dabaR> used panties?
<Giod> NO
<Giod> A imac g3
<dabaR> I had a friend that was gonna sell that
<ircusr> used underwear
<hanasaki> how do i get vmware tools insalled on fiesty?
<ircusr> why do you need vmware tools for?
<JunK-Y> root@troy:~/jre1.5.0_11# apt-cache search sun-java6-plugin
<JunK-Y> root@troy:~/jre1.5.0_11#
<Dr_willis> hanasaki,  download them? or use the vmware-server feature to install them>
<hanasaki> java6 is the way to go
<dabaR> !vmware | hanasaki
<ubotu> hanasaki: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<dabaR> JunK-Y: :-/ java 5 maybe?
<dabaR> JunK-Y: just search for java
<Giod> so yea used panties
<dibblego> how can I get mplayer to output to my USB headset?
<dabaR> oh, cool!
<hanasaki> ah.. not that vmware.. I have fiesty hosted in windows vmware workstation and need to share a windows folder
<dabaR> ;)
<Giod> dnt know dinnlego
<sivik> hanasaki, is fiesty running half way decently
<Giod> dibbligo
<Giod> dibblego
<Giod> however you spell it
<JunK-Y> dabaR: ive install the .bin from sun too for jre 1.5.0.11 created the symlink, without success.
<dabaR> !java | JunK-Y
<ubotu> JunK-Y: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<hanasaki> sivik, yes!
<hanasaki> y
<sivik> hanasaki, lol, cause according to the ubuntu+1 it doesn't run stably
<dabaR> !nicktab | Giod
<ubotu> Giod: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hanasaki> no issues for me
<Giod> cool
<hanasaki> sivik, what issues did u see
<dabaR> !feisty | hanasaki
<ubotu> hanasaki: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<sivik> hanasaki,  Feisty is NOT stable, and not even close to usable
<hanasaki> i run a bunch of developers on it
<hanasaki> java ruby etc
<JunK-Y> dabaR: is deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse  (edgy-backports) is the same thing as edgy?)
<dabaR> JunK-Y: no.
<dabaR> there are 4 repos, security, edgy, updates, backports.
<Giod> so is ubuto an admin or bot or what
<dabaR> !components | JunK-Y
<ubotu> JunK-Y: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dabaR> !ubotu | Giod
<ubotu> Giod: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<re-align> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR> :-P
<ircusr> hi giod, new to ubuntu?
<Giod> No
<mEck0> hello! I'm new to cvs I thougt to start using it with a GUI frontend (im running gnome). I have looked at Pharmacy and gcvs, but they don't seem so easy to understand. I wonder if Cervisia is working when im using gnome? Or do you know another gui good frontend for cvs?
<Giod> just irc
<dabaR> Giod: new to the channel?
<Giod> yes
<ircusr> ah
<bradley> i downloaded a program, it came as a .tgz what do i do with it now?
<dabaR> mEck0: I find the easiest thing for version control guis is to use a plugin for the IDE you are using.
<ircusr> i wonder why canonical wont send me more pressed CDS
<dabaR> !compiling | bradley
<ubotu> bradley: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Giod> they must be out
<dabaR> ircusr: #ubuntu-marketing may have a cool answer for you.
<JunK-Y> dabaR: the page is for Ubuntu 6.06, im at 6.10, same stuff?
<Giod> the wont send me anymore either
<sivik> JunK-Y, 6.06 is a old version, 6.10 is the new version that will have LTS
<dabaR> JunK-Y: which page, the components, or repos, or easysource?
<Flannel> sivik, JunK-Y, no it won't.
<sivik> Flannel, do what?
<dabaR> what you said:)
<sivik> Flannel, it won't what?
<Flannel> sivik: 6.10 is not an LTS, 6.06 is, and will be.
<Giod> I got the 10 pack and hannded them out at school
<ircusr> whats LTS?
<Flannel> sivik: the next LTS will probably be 7.10
<sivik> sorry, i wrote it wrong
<Flannel> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<sivik> Flannel, yeah, i mistyped
<ircusr> ah
<mEck0> dabaR, ahh, okej, thx
<larrythecow> !pokemon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pokemon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<larrythecow> damn.
<Amon-san> *lol*
<larrythecow> hahaha.
<larrythecow> !girls
<Giod> Ha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !botabuse
<JunK-Y> great, long life to updates :)
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<larrythecow> hahhaha
<Giod> Ha
<larrythecow> anyway:
<corevette> i get the error: make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux/.config'. Stop.
<Pancakes> Flannel, doubt you remember me. I got the Ubunta CD, however it's really laggy on me when I try to install it:P
<ircusr> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Gnimsh> so has anyone ever had their sound just randomly stop working in ubuntu?
<ircusr> this bot is cool
<Giod> no
<Giod> yea it is
<CaptainMorgan> folks, I have folders that are newly created and placed onto the ~/Desktop. However, they are not actually visible on the Desktop, yet they can be found within ~/Desktop from the command line or from the Nautilus browser. What can't I actually see the folders/files ?
<ircusr> select show hidden files
<Giod> !hot hoarse butholes in a cup
<ircusr> in nautilus
<PFA> what colour in the gtkrc does gnome-panel use for those taskbar flashes? (like for a new message in gaim or whatever)
<re-align> Pancakes, this is normal on loweer spec computers.
<CaptainMorgan> sorry - nevermind.. it appears I have a second ~/Home/Desktop... doh
<re-align> The live boot from CD useess a chink of your computer's RAM and thus, the computer effectivelyt has less RAM to use.
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: ~/home/Desktop?  that isn't your desktop
<Giod> Yea ive been using ubuntu off and on for like 2 years
<re-align> stupid spelling eerrors...
<JunK-Y> dabaR: and just to let ya know, i already have java on my machine, just cant get it working in firefox
<Giod> i have it dual booting with xp
<JunK-Y> even after symlink
<dabaR> corevette: did you run ./configure?
<Giod> but i bought a imac g3 off ebay
<JunK-Y> i used the 32 bits plugin, for my x86-64 machine.
<Giod> gonna upgrade it
<corevette> dabar...../configure doesn't exist
<Pancakes> re-align, another user here told me I should use the alternate CD, would that be the only solution?
* re-align hates how his laptop's keyboard  will repeat keystrokes, ignore some keystrokees, and generally misbehave...
<larrythecow> I have an ath0 card supported by madwifi. I booted up my ubuntu live cd (6.10) and opened up wlanassistant and it said "radio is turned off, would you like to turn it on?" [yes]  "no networks found". It said that almost instantly so it can't have looked.
<Giod> and use as a seti/folding machien
<dabaR> corevette: show us the output of ls in a paste.ubuntu-nl.org post.
<re-align> Pancakes, does it run at all? How slow is it and what are you specs?
<larrythecow> what could be wrong?
<Pancakes> I can get past the language part, but when the 'map' comes up, the curser is extreamly difficult to manage, and I havn't been able to get past step 2.:/
<dabaR> Pancakes: it would be a good alternative, yes.
<corevette> dabar http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6061/
<dabaR> corevette: and make does not work?
<Pancakes> re-align, would I be able to use the 'safe mode' or whatever to install it?:/
<corevette> dabar Makefile:18: /usr/src/linux/.config: No such file or directory
<corevette> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux/.config'.  Stop.
<dabaR> !wireless | larrythecow
<ubotu> larrythecow: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<corevette> sorry
<CaptainMorgan> i know Flannel, that's what was so screwy... and I have no idea how it was created in the first place..
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<re-align> Pancakes, what are the systeems specs? I'vee not seen Safe Mode do anything different from normal install.
<dabaR> corevette: where did you get the file?
<cables> Can someone explain how the -generic kernel works? On Dapper I had to install a specific kernel to get increased performance and hyperthreading, but the -generic kernel in edgy seems to have adapted to my CPU type somehow...
<corevette> dabar http://homepage3.nifty.com/StudioBreeze/software/usbmidi-e.html
<Music_Shuffle> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Music_Shuffle> ;P
<cables> Music_Shuffle, thanks
<larrythecow> thanks uboto bot! sorry for teasing you :P
<re-align> Pancakes, all I need to know is the CPU type and speed and the amount of RAM.
<larrythecow> and dabar
<Giod> i wish the dude making the zune linux would hurry up
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, how do I make a link to home, or ~/ on the Desktop? ln -s ~/ ~/Desktop/ ?
<Frogzoo_> cables: the arch optimisations are loaded as modules
<Giod> hes only been able to get it to run while docked
<cables> Frogzoo_, is there any performance loss between this way and the previous way with multiple kernels?
<Frogzoo_> cables: apparently barely anything
<dynamicreflux> i need some serious help, i broke the cpu freq scaling and need to get it back to the way it was
<cables> Frogzoo_, thanks
<dynamicreflux> Frogzoo: do u got a minute man
<dabaR> corevette: I need a few.
<Pottie> !wine | i keep getting this error even thought the ventrilo folder is in the system32 "pottie@pottie:~$ wine ventrilo.exe
<Pottie> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\ventrilo.exe": Module not found
<Pottie> "
<ubotu> i keep getting this error even thought the ventrilo folder is in the system32 "pottie@pottie:~$ wine ventrilo.exe: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Frogzoo_> dynamicreflux: batteries only good for 5, sup?
<corevette> ok dabar..thanks for the help...i really need it
<CaptainMorgan> nevermind - I simply dragged, the Home link in Places->Home over the desktop... I think what confused me early was that ~/Desktop/Home was found in the nautilus browser
<dynamicreflux> i broke cpu freq scaling
<dynamicreflux> how do i get it up and running again
<JunK-Y> so 6.10 isnt lts and wont be?
<dynamicreflux> i reinstalled cpudyn
<Frogzoo_> dynamicreflux: I've no idea what you broke
<dynamicreflux> neither do i actually
<muuhDBX> cpudyn ?
<dynamicreflux> right
<userlinux> Hey whats the command to Configure you X ? (resolution)
<dynamicreflux> i uninstalled and reinstalled it
<dynamicreflux> just cuz im nosy
<Giod> dynamicreflux: dude your screwed
<dabaR> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Frogzoo_> !xorg | userlinux
<cables> !resolution | userlinux
<ubotu> userlinux: please see above
<ubotu> userlinux: please see above
<dynamicreflux> and now i get an error message on bootup
<dynamicreflux> giod: that cant be possible
<cables> Ubotu just got smarter... since when does it do the See Above thing?
<dynamicreflux> cpudyn is a application in synaptics
<hitmanWilly> userlinux: edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<hitmanWilly> userlinux: scroll down to near the bottom
<hitmanWilly> userlinux: syntax is pretty obvious from the file
<cables> hitmanWilly, there's a guide that was sent to him already.
<Pottie> s00 any ideas about my lil wine issue
<Giod> dynamicreflux: How can that not be posible apperantly no one here know how to fix it or even wht your talking about
<hitmanWilly> oh, missed that
<userlinux> man this computer runs linux so dreadfully slow
<Pancakes> re-align, what's a good program to figure out CPU, RAM, and etc.?
<userlinux> 256mb ram is bad right
<cables> userlinux, have you tried Xubuntu?
<dynamicreflux> giod: does that make it my fault? no. im simply asking if anyone knows anything bout it
<userlinux> cables: No I haven't whats about it?
<cables> userlinux, it's an Ubuntu version that uses XFCE instead of GNOME, and is much faster on slow systems.
<cables> userlinux, you can install it by running the command "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop". Then next time you log in, click Sessions and choose XFCE.
<re-align> Well, I have to finish setting up my TS server on my servr box...and will probqably need some assistance when it comes time to move an exisitng database to it...
<cydriv> hello could someone please help me. I am new to programming c++ in a linux enviorment. I was just wondering how do i grab user input. I am using a gcc compiler.
<Giod> dynamicreflux: sorry but no aperantly no one knows
<PirateHead> I want to resize my main partition and create a new partition. How do I do that?
<re-align> Pancakes, what OS are you currently using?
<cables> userlinux, you can then use both the default GNOME environment or the XFCE one by choosing when you log in.
<Pancakes> re-align, windows XP.
<sivik> Pancakes, isn't it winblows, not windows?
<cables> PirateHead, the easiest way is to use an Ubuntu LiveCD. It's got GParted already on it.
<Giod> PirateHead: Fdisk
<Pancakes> sivik, my bad:P
<re-align> Start Menu | Control Panel | System
<Giod> or that
<re-align> The first tab should giv you what you need.
<dabaR> corevette: try following this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96506
<dabaR> Ask if you are not sure.
<facugaich> cydriv, /join #c++
<cydriv> ok thank you
<cables> PirateHead, there's also a Gparted LiveCD (only 30 MB or so) you can download from http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Pancakes> re-align, 256mb
<wkdown> How come if I want to remove certain packages, I'm told I also have to remove 'ubuntu-desktop' ??
<corevette> already followed it dabar
<PFA> what colour in the gtkrc does gnome-panel use for those taskbar flashes? (like for a new message in gaim or whatever)
<PFA> wkdown: dw, just remove it.
<cables> userlinux, are you still here?
<corevette> dabar....it won't produce a sound on the piano nor will it record
<PirateHead> Cables, thanks. That might work quite well.
<re-align> What's the proccessor?
<cables> PirateHead, no problem
<PFA> wkdown: ubuntu-desktop is a dummy package that installs the default programs for ubuntu. you don't need it.
<Pancakes> re-align, pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz
<wkdown> PFA: what's 'ubuntu-desktop' is its not the GUI itself?
<wkdown> oh ok
<wkdown> great to know!
<Minuo> I have a random question - I just noticed that the ubuntu fstab uses UUID's rather than /dev/whatever - how to I find a uuid to add to it?
<cables> wkdown, remember to put it back if you want to upgrade to the next version of Ubuntu.
<wkdown> that should be common knowledge
<re-align> <censored>, a reasonably new computer with only 256 megs of RAM...
<cables> !ubuntu-desktop | wkdown, it is
<ubotu> wkdown, it is: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<wkdown> cables: upgrade the kernel? or upgrade Dapper to Edgy?
<PFA> dapper to edgy
<wkdown> ok
<cables> wkdown, Dapper to Edgy. Which, btw, can be risky... backup first.
<wkdown> thanks for the tip guys!
<grigora> does anyone know why I get an error when I run gmplayer saying skin is not found? I have mplayer-skins installed? thanks
<re-align> Pancakes, I would suggest using the alternate CD.
<Pancakes> :/
<zcat[1] > with luck I should have sorted out my beryl-locking-up problem..
<Pancakes> I have really bad RAM, eh?:/
<corevette> any other ideas dabaR?
<re-align> Most ssystems with a CPU like that have 512 or greater
<Pancakes> I have a silly gateway:/
<dabaR> corevette: do you have build-essential installed?
<corevette> yes dabar
<re-align> The Ubuntu live boot (standard CD) tends to usee over 100 megs of RAM.
<re-align> Just for the RAMdisk...
<PirateHead> I can't use the Gnome Partition Manger to resize my currently running partition, right?
<PFA> what colour in the gtkrc does gnome-panel use for those taskbar flashes? (like for a new message in gaim or whatever)
<cables> PirateHead, nope.
<PirateHead> cables, GParted liveCD is my best bet then?
<cables> PirateHead, you can use the Ubuntu LiveCD. It's got GParted on it, and you probably already have it. But it takes longer to boot. You can use either that or the GParted LiveCD>
<cables> *.
<dynamicreflux> giod: found my answer, next time know the answer yourself before telling someone "dude your screwed". jerk
<PirateHead> I have dialup - it's probably a lot faster to just use the Ubuntu LiveCD.
<Giod> dynamicreflux: i said i was sorry
<corevette> any ideas dabar
<dabaR> corevette: I was on the phone with a friend, I will look now.
<NewTrickster> dabaR: Was using a phone-a-friend....:-)
<wkdown> cables: what about 'ubuntu-base' and 'ubuntu-standard' ?? are these safe to remove?
<kondor2> sorry for such a lame question, but it is one that is hard to phrase to google....  How can i tell how much free hard drive space I have in ubuntu (im 100% ubuntu no dual booting here)
<kondor2> 6.06lts btw
<cables> wkdown, I'm not sure... but you'll probably want to leave those there.
<wkdown> ok
<NewTrickster> kondor2: use df
<kondor2> ill find out what df is, if i can't i will be back
<con-man> how do I access flash drives in linux
<con-man> prz
<wkdown> funny that I cant remove an editor without removing those
<gooby> irc.gamesurge.net
<ChaosEddie> sudo df -l
<ChaosEddie> is that right?
<rbil> kondor2: use df -h       to make it human readable
<cables> con-man, they should show up in Desktop or in Computer when you plug them in.
<wkdown> vim, emacs, gedit, bluefish are all great ... I dont NEED nano .....
<dabaR> corevette: you are sure that supports your card?
<con-man> cables: they sure dont
<corevette> what supports my card dabar
<dabaR> well, that usb-midi thing, does it support your hardware?
<nf4> hello
<corevette> dabar: supported: MidiSport 1x1 / 2x2 / 4x4 (some restrictions) / USB-uno (MidiMan)
<benlake> ChaosEddie: and I dont reckon you need the sudo
<corevette> dabar i have a midisport 1x1
<kondor2> newtrickster, no df here, but you put me on the right track, thanks
<Pancakes> Could someone link me to the alternate ubuntu CD?
<local> what , from the bash shell, will show what /dev/ has disks on it?
<PFA> what colour in the gtkrc does gnome-panel use for those taskbar flashes? (like for a new message in gaim or whatever)
<NewTrickster> Kondor2: Too much SCO Unix this week sorry.
<ChaosEddie> Pancakes: why...?
<dabaR> Pancakes: releases.ubuntu.com
<Pancakes> da_hippi, thank you.
<ChaosEddie> nf4: hi
<dabaR> :)
<kondor2> no probs, im going to install discus, my first night in linux and loving it
<ChaosEddie> kondor2: awesome!
<Pancakes> dabaR*
<Pancakes> dabaR, which one will I want?:/
<dabaR> do you want the newest, or the rock solid Ubuntu?
<aaron_> is there anything I can use that is like task manager in windows, something is slowing down my system and I want to see what it is.
<rbil> aaron_: top
<Pancakes> dabaR, whatever is easier on my computer.:/
<kondor2> Chaoseddie, thanks, and it is alot easier than i thought thanks to google and lots of info
<dabaR> Pancakes: do you have a PC, or a Mac? Or a 64 bit amd or some such thing?
<aaron_> thanks rbil
<Pancakes> PC
<ChaosEddie> kondor2: yea, the help is amazinggggg. much better then calling microsoft and paying for their help.
<corevette> dabar any last ideas?
<dabaR> Pancakes: can you download torrents?
<Pancakes> dabaR, I'd just perfer a normal download.
<dabaR> corevette: you followed the forum howto?
<corevette> yup dabar
<sean13> hey there
<corevette> let me restart dabar
<dabaR> Pancakes: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<sean13> Does anyone know of a way to list information about hardware in my computer
<Pancakes> Thanks.
<sean13> a graphical way other than the command line
<con-man> why does linux not like USB2.0
<dabaR> sean13: lshw or a gui inside the menus on the top of the screen.
<sean13> sort of like an advanced "Device manager"?
<Ferret> A graphical list?
<con-man> whenever I turn usb 2.0 on in the bios, linux wont boot. It just stalls that the start up screen
<Sluff> Just installed discus.  Quite cute.
<dabaR> !discus
<ubotu> discus: Pretty version of df(1) command.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.9-1.1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 96 kB
<kondor2> ChaosEddie I am actually playing in pokerstars via wine in a freeroll tournament, so what do i need MS for :D
<SirBob1701> how the heck do i locate my php bin?
<con-man> QQ
<con-man> can anyone help me
<con-man> prz
<dabaR> SirBob1701: the one apache looks in?
<cafuego_> SirBob1701: /usr/bin/php if you have php-cli installed.
<con-man> !usb 2.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb 2.0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<con-man> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR> SirBob1701: which php
<cables> !botabuse | con-man
<ubotu> con-man: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<sean13> dabaR: Do you know if their is any way to get the Device Manager to show more information about my system?
<con-man> cables
<con-man> that isnt bot abuse
<SirBob1701> thanks dabaR
<cables> con-man, if you're doing it for yourself, use /msg ubotu
<con-man> can anyone help me
<con-man> whenever I turn usb 2.0 on in the bios, linux wont boot. It just stalls that the start up screen
<dabaR> sean13: q~what about the advanced tab in there?
<con-man> anyone
<noodles12> i just installed kubuntu from the alternate cd.  i dn't remember putting a user name or password. is it possibe to install w/out one? and how woudl i go about adding it? i logged in by editting the boot sequence in grub so i have root access now
<cables> !repeat | con-man
<ubotu> con-man: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<con-man> omg
<con-man> youre going on ignore
<amar> when i try to open update manager in ubuntu its showing error msg "unable to get exclusive lock" means to say another package management is running.
<martin__> helo
<amar> can anyone help me in this regard
<cables> !attitude > con-man
<Frogzoo> amar: another package manager is running
<amar> ya
<timthelion> hey, anyone know of an app that I could leave in the background that would record all sound above a certain db, (so if I said "hello" then waited ten seconds and then said "hi" ) the file would be "hello hi" not "hello                hi"
<timthelion> ?
<PFA> what colour in the gtkrc does gnome-panel use for those taskbar flashes? (like for a new message in gaim or whatever)
<amar> i don't know which one dat package is.......
<rbil> amar: only one package manager at a time can run
<Oni-Dracula> so does anyone here own a logitech g15 keyboard?
<amar> but i'm not running any other package
<con-man> !botabuse | cables
<ubotu> cables: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<sean13> dabaR, no that doesn't help, i'm looking more specifically for the name and model number of my hardware
<cables> con-man, if you really think I'm abusing the bot...
<sean13> I can get it through other ways but I would like to get it in Device Manager
<dabaR> cables, con-man: in theory, only one of you can have the last word.
<con-man> whenever I turn usb 2.0 on in the bios, linux wont boot. It just stalls that the start up screen
<cables> dabaR, he's impatient and as a result feels ignored and is taking it out on me.
<riotkitt1e> amar: do you have apt, aptitude, or synaptic open at the time
<Frogzoo> !spam | con-man
<ubotu> con-man: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<amar> no
<corevette> dabar....the light is working on the midi controller now...but the computer won't recognize it as a midi controller
<con-man> !botabuse | Frogzoo
<ubotu> Frogzoo: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<amar> even i have rebooted my pc
<SirBob1701> where to wget stuff get saved?
<rpc> does anyone know how fast should copying a file from one partition to another go? on SATA 300GB drive
<riotkitt1e> amar: that's odd. no clue. sorry.
<ChaosEddie> amar: what happens if you do sudo kill all?
<Frogzoo>  /ignore con-man
<Oni-Dracula> SirBob1701, the home directory of the user used to wget
<ardchoille> SirBob1701: In the dir you were in when you ran wget
<dabaR> Everyone, please get back to solving issues.
<SirBob1701> uh ho
<amar> i haven't tried dat
<SirBob1701> lol
<SirBob1701> ok i'll check both
<amar> chaos:i have not tried dat
<cafuego_> rpc: Depends on the drives & controllers, and what else the box is doing. I'd normally assume around 20Mb/sec
<edawg26> hey, In Nautilus,  how can I assign default programs to launch files? Eg. I want to change my default text editor, my default movie player, etc.
<rpc> cafuego so most likely 4-5MB/s is slow... as for idle box... and also deleting files takes alot of time, what can be wrong?
<cables> edawg26, right click, go to properties, go to open with
<ardchoille> edawg26: right click file, choose Preferences, go to the open with ta
<ardchoille> b
<dabaR> sean13: see whether any of the options listed at hal-device-manager --help helps.
<Frogzoo> rpc: DMA ?
<amar> chaos: can u give me the exact code to kill all  appns...
<rpc> Frogzoo do i need to set it up for sata manually?
<Oni-Dracula> so anyway, no one here owns a logitech LCD screen gaming keyboardy thingamajigger (logitech g15)
<Frogzoo> rpc: nope - sata is dma enabled by default
<dabaR> corevette: I can only suggest perhaps posting to the forum thread, with as much info on your issue that you have. Like exact steps, exact hardware, exact output, and someone may apply,. The thread was active a week ago last time.
<cafuego_> rpc: 4-5MB/s is *incredibly* slow.
<patrick> hey does anyone have a creative zen v that works with edgy?
<Frogzoo> rpc: how full are these drives?
<rpc> Frogzoo hmm what else could i check?
<patrick> i cant get gnomad to install properly
<edawg26> yeah, so Eg. for a movie, I right-click, go to properties and 'open with'. And I choose 'VLC Player' and it opens. Thats great, but I want it to do that every time I do a normal double click with the left mouse button...
<rpc> cafuego would you like to have a look please? http://www.pastebin.ca/358098
<amar> is there any shortcut equivalent to ctlr+alt+del in windows to chk whch all processes or appns running
<cables> edawg26, it should stick...
<edawg26> oh sh*T i see it now
<edawg26> thanks!
<sean13> dabaR, thanks i'll give it ago
<kitche> amar: no but gnome as an app for it you cna use top also
<Frogzoo> rpc: setting block sizes when you create the file system can help, but not 5x worth
<rpc> Frogzoo the drive has more than 170GB free space but it always was like that, nothing that it got slower lately
<ardchoille> edawg26: If you tick the radio button next to VLC, it should do that
<edawg26> yeah, thanks a lot!
<dabaR> sean13: probably not, I just read through the options.
<edawg26> I feel like an idiot, ^^.
<ardchoille> lol
<Frogzoo> rpc: check for badness in /var/log/messages.3.gz
<cafuego_> rpc: looks like a normal hdparm output.
<Frogzoo> rpc: check for badness in /var/log/messages
<amar> kitche: can u give me the exact code to kill all appns or processes
<rpc> cafuego hmm
<sean13> dabaR, I don't suppose you can help me with another problem? when I put in a dvd disk containing mp3 albums Ubuntu wont let me browse it.  When I click it I get took straight to the cd/dvd burning program that comes with Ubuntu
<ChaosEddie> ummm actually i cant
<rpc> Frogzoo ok will try
<ChaosEddie> i think it's sudo kill-all
<ChaosEddie> but not sure
<cafuego_> rpc: What filesystem type does it contain?
<ChaosEddie> anyone know?
<noodles12> i installed kubuntu w/ no user and i can't add another one. it says " An error occured durign your last kde upgrade leaving an orphaned control module" ( in system>administration>user & groups
<amar> can anyone give me the code to kill all appns or processes
<cables> ChaosEddie, remove the hyphen and you've got it, I think... I just rejoined the channel, so I don't know exactly what you're trying to do.
<kitche> amar: can only kill one process at a time unless you kill the users login
<cables> amar, ALL apps and processes?
<cafuego_> kitche: not quite
<hitmanWilly> try kill -l
<hitmanWilly> that should list everything running
<amar> yup...
<rpc> cafuego ext3 in there
<amar> k...... i will try
<dabaR> sean13: the dvd is empty, it seems, double check it elsewhere
<hitmanWilly> you can kill em one by one then
<rpc> Frogzoo i see no badness in message
<edawg26> Hey wait, I lied. I can't seem to select 'VLC'. I click on the box and it doesn't select
<Frogzoo> rpc: what's your cpu ?
<ChaosEddie> cables:  amar needs help w/ being told to close his package managers
<ChaosEddie> he's being told that multiple ones are open
<rpc> Frogzoo that box got X2 4600+
<ChaosEddie> when they are not
<ChaosEddie> reboot wont work
<kitche> cafuego_: really how can you kill all processes? and stay login just wondering since I don't know how to do that but then again I m more of a cli
<cables> ChaosEddie, okay.
<rbil> amar: why would you want to kill all processes? you may as well just shutdown the machine :-)
<cables> amar, could you just reboot the computer?
<edawg26> anyone a Nautilus expert that can help me? When I click on 'add' and choose a program it says 'Could nod add application to the application database' So maybe mine is bugged?
<amar> i have already done dat....... but still the pro exists
<cafuego_> kitche: [disclaimer]  as root: kill -9 -1 [/disclaimer] 
<cables> amar, are you using sudo?
<cafuego_> kitche: that stops everything really quickly
<rpc> cafuego, Frogzoo: could it be some hell in the kernel? a missing driver for via chipset or whatever like that?
<edawg26> amar: did you bust out your 9 on it?
<Frogzoo> rpc: if you run 'vmstat 5' & leave it a 20 secs - do you see '0' in the 'b' column or larger numbers ?
<amar> cables: for wat??
<rbil> amar: what process are you trying to kill?
<rpc> Frogzoo oh let me try, sounds interesting
<cafuego_> rpc: Have a look though `dmesg' to see if there is anything odd
<amar> guys i'm newbie to the world of linux.......
<sean13> dabaR, the DVD is definitely not empty, i've checked it on a windows machine
<cables> amar, if it's a commandline manager you're trying to use, you need sudo.
<Frogzoo> !docs | amar
<ubotu> amar: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<edawg26> amar: What command do you use to kill the process?
<cables> amar, did it ask for your password when you went to the package manager?
<hitmanWilly> amar: try killall
<amar> no
<rpc> Frogzoo 0-0-0-1-0-0
<cables> amar, if you're trying to use synaptic, do alt-f2 then "gksudo synaptic" and see if that works
<ChaosEddie> amar: superuser kill all. you need to tell the computer who's boss xD
<amar> whenever i try to open its showing dat some other package is running
<rpc> Frogzoo and even more 0s now...
<cables> amar, try what I told you
<kitche> cafuego_: hmm I should try that on a vm since I only run linux in a VM right now
<amar> k.....
<amar> i will try
<Frogzoo> rpc: 0 is good
<rpc> cafuego i did, nothing strange in message at all
<amar> wait.....
<Kelbizzle> Is there a way to get a brand new smb.conf?
<rpc> Frogzoo i will remember that :) what does it tell about btw?
<Kelbizzle> or get the default copy of one?
<Frogzoo> rpc: that's the number of processes blocked waiting io
<Frogzoo> rpc: it's possible your puter was doing something else - try copying again, & run vmstat at the same time
<rpc> Frogzoo oh i read you
<riskbreakr> hey guys. I installed ubuntu on a friend's computer, and he liked it, but wants me to set it up for dual-boot. Is there a way for me to install windows XP on his computer, without getting rid of GRUB?
<amar> cables: when i used ur method i got dis error "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<rpc> will do, thank you very much
<riskbreakr> or at least, if i can't do that, then is there a way to reinstall GRUB after Windows XP manhandles it?
<sigger> so what do you all use for IRC prog?  I like Konversation, but I'd like something that will not put the joins/quits/etc on the channel page
<kitche> riskbreakr: have to reinstlal grub after installing windows
<kitche> !grub | riskbreakr
<ubotu> riskbreakr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dabaR> sean13: run mount in a termina, and pastebin it.
<riskbreakr> thanks much =)
<cables> amar, open a terminal (Applications>Accessories>Terminal) and run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Frogzoo> sigger: irssi works
<sigger> Frogzoo: ooh yeah. I remember hearing about irssi
<rbil> Kelbizzie: should be one here ... /usr/share/samba/smb.conf
<Kelbizzle> rbil, thanks
<artorious> Hey, I'm having a bit of trouble with 915resolution and my 915GM graphics on my laptop
<artorious> I can't get the resolution to go past 1024x768
<Sluff> top is a good little terminal tool to show whats running and consuming the most.
<amar> cables: thank u very much dude........ its working fine now......
<amar> wat was the pro??
<riskbreakr> question: would you recommend I use this? http://www.geocities.com/lode_leroy/grubinstall/
<Frogzoo> Sluff: htop
<Sluff> will try.
<kitche> riskbreakr: I wouldn't but that's just me
<ChaosEddie> room: I keep getting errors from gaim about my sn being logged into 2 locations. im logged into my cousin's computer which is okay. everytime i get a message on gaim, it says that im signed into gaim in two location. another message will tell me im logged in at 3 locations. a message after that tells me im logged in at 4, etc. thoughts?
<cables> amar, no problem
<amar> then Y it was showing like dat...
<ChaosEddie> cables: i miss what happened. what was the problem
<riskbreakr> well... i am just trying to find a quick solution, i took a quick glance at the wiki page and it seems like the majority of the solutions provided are messy and long
<cables> ChaosEddie, Synaptic didn't seem to be running as root at first. When run using gksudo, it said that an installation hadn't completed, so he needed to run "sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a"
<cables> ChaosEddie, except it was --configure not --reconfigure
<ChaosEddie> riskbreakr: back up the files, installwindows, reinstall ubuntu
<dabaR> ChaosEddie: what an awesomely delightful solution
<riskbreakr> well, that is longer and messier =)
<riskbreakr> i'll try it the not-as-long and messy way then
<riskbreakr> thanks a lot
<dabaR> riskbreakr: good luck
<rbil> riskbreakr: are far cleaner solution is install Ubuntu and wave goodbye to Windoze
<nf4> do i need aigxl or glx to run beryl ?
<dabaR> nf4: yes
<dabaR> what are you asking?
<nf4> i get beryl to run in gnome but when i log in to xgl and load beryl just white screen
<sean13> anyone got any ideas for solutions on my problem?
<dabaR> nf4: I think this page is the best way to start : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<kvnx> which would ubuntu perform better on, a duron 800 with pc100 ram, or a via epia 600 with ddr ram?
<ChaosEddie> sean13: what was it
<amar>  i'm using 5.10 so i wanna upgrade it to 6.06 without using install CD.... i mean i wanna update manually by editing source list
<dabaR> sean13: run mount in a termina, and pastebin it.
<amar> can i do dat??
<dabaR> !upgrade | amar
<ubotu> amar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<amar> some ppl its not worth to do??
<amar> *say
<sean13> ChaosEddie, when I put in a dvd disk into my dvd drive(reader or writer) it will automatically bring up the dvd/cd creator program that comes with Ubuntu and tell me that the dvd is blank
<sean13> dabaR, ok will do that now
<dabaR> amar: some people say many things. Do you need anything from dapper
<nf4> why upgread to 6.06 6.10  is newest i think
<sk2> can anyone explain to me why I don't get a /usr/lib/nvidia directory when I install the nvidia drivers?
<dabaR> nf4: yuo can not skip versions when upgrading
<ChaosEddie> did you try the multimedia page?
<cables> sk2, how are you installing them?
<nf4> i see
<amar> dabar: if we do like dat we will experience some pro......
<sk2> cables: I ran the binary (with ncurses ui) from the Nvidia website, as well as using Envy
<nf4> i alwasy start fresh is why i dont know that
<theblue> Hi all.
<dabaR> yes, amar, exactly.
<jiminy> This may be a stupid question---I'm just getting installation started, and it's asking me for mount and swap partitions. Can I use the same partition for both?
<sean13> ChaosEddie, multimedia page?
<dabaR> jiminy: you can not.
<amar> dabar: is it n't worth to do so??
<dabaR> jiminy: you do not _have_ to have a swap, but it is better. Make another partition out of the empty partition.
<ChaosEddie> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<sean13> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6063/
<sean13> ChaosEddie, thanks will have a look at that page now
<dabaR> amar: it is worth to do something if you have a reason to do so. Do yuo have a reason to upgrade?
<jiminy> dabaR: Okay, cool. So, best to make a small partition for swap, and nothing else?
<Frogzoo> jiminy: no way - swap needs to be separate - while you're at it, do yourself a favour & create a separate /home partition
<theblue> Ugh.
<dabaR> sean13: now, ls /media/cdrom0, and show the output of that.
<Frogzoo> jiminy: 1gig for swap should be plenty
<edawg26> can someone help me? My nautilus is bugged. I can't use the 'open with' command at all now. It keeps saying 'Could not add application to the application database
<amar> dabar: reason is simple..... we will get the upgraded ver with some extra features......rite??
<dabaR> jiminy: well, a swap the size of the RAM is nice. And Frogzoo makes a good point.
<dabaR> amar: do you need the extra features?
<jiminy> Frogzoo: (Sorry, coming over from Mac here) Does that mean one for the system, or one for my user folder? Or something different?
<sean13> ChaosEddie, I don't think none of that will help me, all I am trying to do is read the data on this dvd disk, not play DVD's or anything like that.  The disk contains text files, jpegs(and other image formats) and such other files
<sean13> dabaR, ok doing it now
<kvnx> which would ubuntu perform better on, a duron 800 with pc100 ram, or a via epia 600 with ddr ram?
<mzuverink> cafuego, I am assuming that you are the cat responsible for .debs that bear your name.  I am noticing that you have a gktpod v.0.99.8-0, and that you have no gtkpod-aac v.0.99.8-0.  Does the repo version support aac and you forgot to label as, or does not a beast exist?
<sk2> anyone experienced with the nvidia drivers who could help with why I don
<sk2> t get /usr/lib/nvidia?
<Frogzoo> jiminy: let root '/' have 10-15gig + 1gig swap + rest for /home
<amar> dabar:i think everyone needs extra features...!!?
<dabaR> Do you want them more than you _need_ to have a usable computer...I mean, upgrading is nice, we are taught so from culture, but sometimes you have to be content with what you have.
<sean13> dabaR, the items contained on the disk are listed
<dabaR> kvnx: wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport may have some answers.
<dabaR> sean13: use nautilus to view them.
<edawg26> can someone help me? My nautilus is bugged. I can't use the 'open with' command at all now. It keeps saying 'Could not add application to the application database'. I don't know what caused this, except that I copied my home folder from one machine to another... is there a way to reset/clear out this 'application database'?
<sean13> dabaR, yeah nautilus can see them now aswell
<amar> k...... i understand ...... i will first learn dis one properly..... then i will go for upgrading it...
<jiminy> Frogzoo: Okay, that makes sense.
<dabaR> edawg26: try mv ~/.nautilus ~/.nautilus_old :-/
<dabaR> sean13: nice.
<jiminy> Thanks to Frogzoo & dabaR---off to install!
<sean13> dabaR, thanks for the help
<jiminy> \quit
<jiminy> oops
<amar> dabar: thanks dude...
<Tode_I> What happens if I check the box next to every damn package in synaptic, so no matter what dependency it encounters, we got it covered?
* Tode_I sighs
<sean13> dabaR, now any idea how to make it so that the default burning program doesn't automatically come up when I put in a disk?
<sk2> Is there somewhere I can download the nvidia binary as source code?
<dabaR> amar: I mean, you can upgrade, but you do not have to. I usually upgrade as soon as there is a new version, but then again, I can fix my computer when it breaks, I back up important data, and follow the instructions on the wiki. Given you satisfy that criteria, you could upgrade, yes.
<edawg26> dabaR: no worky ;<. It didn't seem to make a difference, and my comp. didn't re-create .nautilus. So maybe its one of the .gnome* directories?
<cables> sean13, go to System>Preferences>Removeable Drives and Media
<cables> sk2, you kidding? It's completely closed source.
<dabaR> edawg26: killall nautilus after you do that.
<hitmanWilly> sk2: yeah, it sux
<ChaosEddie> sean13: let me clear that up. your hardware sees the dvd being there, but the software wont show files. ROOM: what does this tell us? tell me becuase i dont know either
<amar> dabar: thanx......
<sk2> cables: that's what I thought, but I can't get anything in /usr/lib/nvidia... I suspect this is teh cause of my Beryl Whitescreen problems
* dabaR presents "Nicest New #ubuntu helper" award to ChaosEddie 
<_goofy_> whats the command to reconfigure xserver
<cables> sk2, have you tried installing with the official guide?
<cables> !nvidia | sk2
<ubotu> sk2: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dabaR> !fixres > _goofy_
<edawg26> dabaR: ok, I shouldda though of that. It reset stuff, reset icons on my desktop, but it did not fix the problem ;<.
<sk2> Ok I'll try those
<edawg26> dabaR: so I guess it's not a nautilus issue.
<rbil> _goofy_: should be given at the top of your xorg.conf file
<ChaosEddie> dabaR: my brother just became CC ubuntu member so now its my time to get on top of helping people.
<ChaosEddie> even if i cant
<dabaR> edawg26: what is in your open with?
<Laibsc1> Is anybody here using multisync to successfully sync *to* evolution?
<dabaR> ChaosEddie: who is your brother?
<ChaosEddie> admiral_chicago
<dabaR> ChaosEddie: how old are you?
<ChaosEddie> i duno if you know him. chicago loco, hangs out with nixternal alot.
<ChaosEddie> 19
<sean13> ChaosEddie, yeah that's correct, my system shows the DVD as being there but it shows it as being empty
<hitmanWilly> sean13: what did you burn it with?
<edawg26> dabaR: I'm not 100% sure, sorry. A little noobies. I did the default ubuntu install so I am using gnome and everything. I guess nautilus goes along with that? All I know is that renaming the .nautilus & the killall nautilus didn't fix the problem
<ChaosEddie> i have nooo idea. i think it may be an I/o fault but i dont know.
<cables> sean13, did you get my previous message on how to prevent the burning program from coming up when you stick a blank disk in?
<ChaosEddie> edawg26: kill all nautilus wont work
<ChaosEddie> wrong command
<dabaR> edawg26: do you right click on a file and then go open with, and select an app to open with?
<ChaosEddie> i think its sudo kill nautilus
<cables> ChaosEddie, you don't need the sudo there, unless you want root's nautilus killed.
<sean13> cables, yeah sorry I forgot to reply to you, i've checked that option now but am waiting to finish copying the contents of the disk onto my hard drive before I can check what happens
<cables> sean13, ok
<ChaosEddie> cables: restarting the whole thing might work
<sean13> hitmanWilly, I have no idea what it was burnt with, probably with nero or one of the other popular burning programs for windows
<cables> edawg26, ChaosEddie suggested restarting... not a bad idea.
<edawg26> dabaR:  It does not work no matter what I chose. Eg. I just chose a test file and told it to 'open with' the 'text editor'. Got the same error. Told an AVI to open with VLC. Got the same error.
<sean13> hitmanWilly: I've read somewhere before that this might be because the disk was not finalised
<hitmanWilly> sean13: that was my guess
<cables> edawg26, my guess is that that info's stored in gconf.
<dabaR> edawg26: go into properties, and then the open with, and see whether you can remove any of the entries. On a text file.
<hitmanWilly> sean13: ive had that happen to me before
<sean13> hitmanWilly, is there any way to change the settings in Ubuntu so it doesn't show the disk as empty just because it's not been finalised?
<sean13> What did you do?
<hitmanWilly> sean13: reburned it
<crusoe_> I'm trying to setup samba.  everything works fine, I can connect to the server using username and password but i also want to be able to access it using no user and pw, but with limited permissions (they can't delete files)
<edawg26> dabaR: the 'remove' button is greyed out.
<edawg26> dabaR: like I said, the way I got here was I copied my old home directory over my new one... I dunno if that helps...
<hitmanWilly> sean13: if i remember right, there's a setting when you burn with xp that keeps it readable(in Xp) and not finalized
<kondor2> i have had this problem with my set top dvd recorder and my pc, it will read only in the one it was made in if not finalised
<sean13> hitmanWilly, Thanks for that but that's not really an option for me, I don't burn these disks, I get them sent to me every week and really don't want to reburn them everytime I get them
<gortba> someone help...I went on the internet to search the forums for a command to view my hard drive space. Low and behold, the first search brough up a forum which said to type rm -rf in the command line. What did I do? My system won't work anymore :(
<ChaosEddie> ! -rf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChaosEddie> !-rf
<ChaosEddie> hmm
<hitmanWilly> sean13: sorry. that's the only way i know of to fix it
<gortba> ChaosEddie??
<sean13> hitmanWilly, no problem thanks for the help though
<yell0w>   gortba oops!
<rbil> crusoe_: look at how [printer$]  section is setup, specifically  using guest ok = yes, read only =yes, should do it
<ChaosEddie> gortba: sorry, let me check out the internet
<ChaosEddie> where did you type this in? terminal?
<cables> gortba, rm -rf removes everything from the folder you're in
<crusoe_> rbil: why printer$?
<cables> ChaosEddie, ^^
<yell0w> gortba, which folder were you at ?
<gortba> Oh Great.
<rbil> cursoe_: just as an example
<gortba> umm
<cables> gortba, if you were in home folder (that's the default) then it deleted the entire home folder.
<ChaosEddie> cables: shorthand for RemoveFolder?
<cables> ChaosEddie, not even close :)
<gortba> I'm not sure
<gortba> I think I was in /proc
<rbil> crusoe_: you want the share to be browseable, allow guest and have it read only
<dabaR> ChaosEddie: Your brother is a new member of what again? CC? What is that?
<cables> ChaosEddie, rm = remove, r = recursive, f = force
* PwcrLinux getting LTS live CD for testing on the lappy
<gortba> So is there anyway to restore the system. I can't even boot it back up
<dabaR> gortba: you are serious about this?
<sigger> Frogzoo: ok, trying irssi now, but was hoping for something a little less VT; a little more GUI. any recommendations?
<Black4lpha> hmm, maybe someone can help me with this, my monitor will randomly goto "frequency out of range" screen when im in 1024 x 728 res and seems to not let me use a refresh rate lower of 60hz or lower(which my monitor can can only support on 1024x728)
<gortba> Yes dabaR
<dabaR> gortba: show me the forum where you found this, please.
<ChaosEddie> a sec
<gortba> I'm a newbie using linux
<ndlovu> hi all. any idea where to look for pdf files recently viewed from the Internet (computer died before saving)?
<gortba> It was the linuxforum.org
<cables> gortba, if you didn't delete your home folder, you can back that up using a LiveCD like Knoppix to access it and then copy it to another drive. Then reinstall it
<dabaR> !fixres | Black4lpha
<ubotu> Black4lpha: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dabaR> gortba: show me the exact post, please.
<gortba> I went back but couldn't regenerate the search correctly
<Black4lpha> ty, ubotu
<gortba> I'll try and find it again. My system shut down though
<crusoe_> rbil: hmm, i can connect to the share, and the main folders show up, but the actual files aren't there
<cables> !ubotu | Black4lpha
<ubotu> Black4lpha: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<crusoe_> rbil: but they are there when i connect to share with user and pw
<dabaR> gortba: never mind. Is this the same computer you are using now?
<dabaR> ndlovu: Desktop...
<dabaR> ndlovu: what program do you use to browse the web?
<rbil> crusoe_ guest ok = yes should allow connection to share without login
<Frogzoo> sigger: apt-cache search irc
<cables> gortba, can you tell me what the post was about? What was it trying to help you do?
<gortba> Yes. But I have two systems installed. Dual Boot. So I just booted it up into the other Ubuntu
<rbil> '
<gortba> Yeah hang on. I'm searching it now to try to find the exact post
<crusoe_> rbil: i've already got that line in the smb.conf
<cables> gortba, can you just tell me what it was about? I'm trying to look for it now.
<dabaR> gortba: we will mount the other partition, and see what is left. pleased post the output of sudo fdisk -l to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ChaosEddie> what am i talking about? he's an ubuntu member, someone who has shown a very substantial promotion/help of ubuntu. i think there are roughly 150 or so. if I understand it correctly
<rbil> crusoe_ and you restarted smb after making changes to smb.conf?
<gortba> Here't the post: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/56270-how-much-space-my-hard-drive.html
<ndlovu> dabaR, Firefox
<crusoe_> rbil: ye[
<crusoe_> yep*
<rbil> sorry, have to leave here. hopefully you'll get it sorted out.
<gortba> cables...you got it?
<ndlovu> dabaR, it should be in a temp directory somewhere?
<cables> gortba, that looks like some dumbass put rm -rf / as his signature
<cables> gortba, they weren't telling you to do that, but I can see how someone could make the mistake. Pretty stupid to put that as a signature, though
<dabaR> ndlovu: maybe /tmp...
<gortba> Oh jeeze :(
<cables> gortba, I'm going to go yell at him. But first I have to register on the forums.
<dabaR> nice.
<cables> gortba, did you do rm -rf or rm -rf / ?
<ndlovu> dabaR, I've looked there, but I fear it gets cleared when the computer starts up :(
<dilch> no one would do rm -rf /
<dilch> not even if they were told to
<koregaonpark> Ahoy, fellow Ubuntu users. How do I mount my slave HD in Ubuntu Edgy?
<cables> dilch, linux newbs who don't know what it does and see it on a forum would.
<ndlovu> dabaR, I should be able to get there from firefox's history
<koregaonpark> The GUI option seems to be gone.
<dabaR> And...that particular thing does not work in Ubuntu, cause you can not su
<dilch> cables then they should never use a *nix again
<dilch> ever
<dabaR> ndlovu: try work offline, and then the history...
<gortba> cables.. actually I did it with the file system root /
<gortba> I'm screwed
<cables> dilch, shut up...
<dilch> i have ruled on the matter. Next!
<cables> gortba, you used sudo?
<ndlovu> dabaR, good thought!
<dilch> cables don't question my authority, you insolent swine.
<gortba> yes
<dabaR> koregaonpark: sudo fdisk -l will show you all the hard disks mounted, if you post that to pastebin, I will give you a command to mount it.
<cables> gortba, you're screwed, and everything's gone. I hope you had a backup.
<koregaonpark> dabaR, Pastebin?
<dabaR> gortba: show us sudo fdisk -l on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dabaR> koregaonpark: ^
<cables> dilch, how the hell was he to know what that would do?
<dilch> if he was dumb enough to do the forced remove, then it probably isn't a mission critical machine
<dabaR> dilch: easy.
<gortba> dabaR I did it. It's pasted
<cables> dabaR, he sudo rm -rf /'d.
<RYUTAZA> Hello
<dilch> just re-install, and learn what commands you are typing in
<koregaonpark> dabaR, gotcha.
<dabaR> gortba: give me a link, please.
<RYUTAZA> Wow!!
<cables> dabaR, i have it, hold on
<cables> dabaR, some asshole put it as his sig and made it look like instructions
<dabaR> I looked at the link.
<cables> dabaR, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/56270-how-much-space-my-hard-drive.html
<RYUTAZA> -0-
<dabaR> cables: not that. a link to the pastebin...follow the conversation:)
<gortba> dabaR here you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6065/
<dabaR> !hi | RYUTAZA
<ubotu> RYUTAZA: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<koregaonpark> dabaR, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6066/
<dilch> big deal, he got sucked in. I'm betting he never does it again, nor accepts typing random commands into his console
<cables> dabaR, sorry, thought you were talking about something else
<dabaR> gortba: now also show output of mount on a pastebin.
<RYUTAZA> ubuntu have version portable ?
<gortba> dabaR: what?
<cables> dabaR, he RM -RF /'d! how the hell will that help?
<kondor2> talking of which, what do you guys reckon the best way to make a backup of your current system is?
<dabaR> koregaonpark: sudo mkdir /media/hdb1;sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1;ls /media/hdb1, tell me whether you see your files after that.
<ChaosEddie> RYUTAZA: you mean a bootable enviornment? from say... a USB drive?
<deep> Hi there. :) I am getting the source of a stable version of gaim (since im running the alpha version of ubuntu, and gaim just crashes), how can i prevent apt to update gaim in the future?
<cables> dabaR, gortba, sorry... I'm a bit annoyed. There may be an "undelete" sorta thing for Ext3, not sure though.
<cables> gortba, how important is the data on the drive?
<mark___> kondor2: depends.  could be dd for smaller stuff.  I use rsync for data/music
<dabaR> gortba: run "mount" in a terminal, and show the output on a pastebin, please.
<cables> dilch, why are you in this channel if you have that attitude?
<RYUTAZA> yes
<ndlovu> any idea how to debug power management problems on a laptop? battery status only seems to be checked at startup - after that you're on your own.
<gortba> Well, there's a lot of stuff on there that I feel I need cables
<cables> dabaR, shouldn't it be "sudo mount"?
<dilch> cables i have told you to never question my authority in front of the others again. Thank you.
<RYUTAZA> I want it
<dabaR> cables: it is best to ignore people that yiou find annoying. Only post in attempt to help the person you are speaking to is a good rule.
<dabaR> cables: it works either way.
<Asl[a] n> Hi, i can't switch to any virtual terms using Ctrl+Alt+F1 keys anymore
<dabaR> dilch: funny.
<Frogzoo> ndlovu: sys -> prefs -> pwr mgt (gnome)
<Asl[a] n> what could be the problem?
<dabaR> Asl[a] n: what happens when you do it?
<ChaosEddie> room: answer ryutaza please. i know the answer is yes, i duno the specific answer though
<Asl[a] n> dabaR,
<Asl[a] n> nothing
<koregaonpark> dabaR, I ran all those commands successfully, but I still don't see my slave drive in Computer.
<Asl[a] n> i do know that all keys are working tough
<dabaR> !installation | RYUTAZA
<ubotu> RYUTAZA: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<cables> RYUTAZA, it has a liveCD.
<gortba> dabaR: What do you mean by pastebin. You mean on the ubuntu website that you gave me a few minutes ago?
<dabaR> Asl[a] n: post output of ps aux on a pastebin, please.
<ChaosEddie> gortba: yes
<dabaR> gortba: yes, that one.
<ChaosEddie> !pastbin
<cables> !paste | gortba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> gortba: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ChaosEddie> nice ubotu
<ndlovu> Frogzoo, thanks, but it doesn't seem to be updating. there are no battery low warnings and definitely no shutdown process when battery level is critical
<dilch> RYUTAZA if you are looking for a 'portable' linux, i would recommend something like puppylinux or damn small linux on a usb stick
<dabaR> koregaonpark: do you get any output from ls /media/hdb1?
<dilch> RYUTAZA a live ubuntu disk is overkill for this
<koregaonpark> dabaR, yes. Would you like to see it?
<dabaR> dilch: you can insatll ubuntu on a USB. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation shows how.
<dabaR> koregaonpark: shows the right files?
<cables> dilch, my guess is that you got burned by rm -rf / in your *nix newb days and are just bitter.
<dilch> dabaR yes, i know. As i said, ubuntu for this purpose may be overkill
<gortba> dabaR here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6067/
<RYUTAZA> thanks ><
<cables> dabaR, I'll stop talking to dilch now
<dabaR> cables: not helping.
<yettenet> Could anyone help me setting up cron?
<Asl[a] n> dabaR, http://rafb.net/p/Wh0qT774.html
<koregaonpark> dabaR, here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6068/
<dilch> cables my *nix newb days were over 20 years ago. And no, i never got 'burned' by typing random commands
<yettenet> I just added entries to crontab, but I might've done something wrong
<dilch> cables but, i *have* had to learn some things the hard way. He just learned something the hard way. He'll never forget it.
<yell0w> yettenet, what does crontab -l give you ?
<dabaR> gortba: "sudo mkdir /media/hda1;sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1;ls /media/hda1", post output to pastebin, pleae.
<yettenet> 35 7 * * 1,2,3,4,5,7    /usr/bin/amarok
<dabaR> Asl[a] n: alt-ctrl-f3
<yell0w> yettenet, when do you want that to run ?
<dilch> dabaR better to do "sudo mkdir /media/hda1 && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 && ls /mdedia/hda1"
<yettenet> Az 7:35 every day except saturday
<dabaR> koregaonpark: killall gnome-panel will restart your computer menu. Try that, please.
<cafuego_> yettenet: that won't work, amarok is an X application and needs various env variables set (that aren't set in cron's environment)
<dabaR> dilch: good point.
<yettenet> Oh, I see
<yettenet> Is there any way around?
<dilch> dabaR does he know what filesystem he is working with?
<koregaonpark> dabaR, okay, one minute.
<cafuego_> yettenet: You could run wrapper script that sets $DISPLAY
<Asl[a] n> dabaR, what does that shortcut do?
<Asl[a] n> nothign happens
<dabaR> dilch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6065/
<cafuego_> and have the wrapper start amarok
<dilch> ok
<yettenet> Um... I don't know what a wrapper script is...
<ardchoille> yettenet: There is no "7" in crontab, The days of the week are 0 - 6
<dabaR> Asl[a] n: hold down alt, ctrl, and f4 together...
<yettenet> Neither do I know about sDISPLAY :)
<koregaonpark> dabaR, ran the killall command, still nothing in Computer.
<yettenet> Hm
<koregaonpark> dabaR, logging out and back in.
<koregaonpark> BRB
<lorderunion> hi. i've got a weird problem with kde and gnome. i set kde as my default window manager/desktop environment, so when my computer boots up, it shows the Kubuntu screen
<lorderunion> i log in and then it loads gnome instead.
<lorderunion> any dieas?
<dabaR> lorderunion: is there a sessions chooser on kdm?
<gortba> dabaR: Here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6069/
<unop> lorderunion,  try changing sessions
<yell0w> yettenet, best if you do a shell script involving amarok and let the script run in crontab
<lorderunion> ok
<lorderunion> brb
<dabaR> gortba: did you have fedora core on that hard disk?
<yettenet> Thanks, I'm gonna google it
<gortba> No ubuntu
<gortba> umm...
<gortba> actually a while back I tryed to install fedora core 6
<deep> Umm, did'nt get any answers last time, ill try again; :
<deep> Hi there. :) I am getting the source of a stable version of gaim (since im running the alpha version of ubuntu, and gaim just crashes), how can i prevent apt to update gaim in the future?
<newest007> giday, erm, anyone know of any decent widgets for the gnome desktop... im reaally struggling to see why i dont get KDE instead of gnome, gnome is so.. bland
<niru> hello all
<deep> Hi (:
<niru> is ubuntu providing jre package in cd
<ardchoille> yettenet: If you want to run an X app in tty7, the command in crontab should be: 00 04 * * * env DISPLAY=:0. /path/if/needed/command_here
<niru> deep:hello
<dabaR> deep: uninstall gaim. use checkinstall to install the source.
<lorderunion> that worked perfectly. thank you.
<ardchoille> yettenet: Edit the "00 04 * * *" as desired
<cables> dilch, I'm not apologizing to you on the channel like you requested... don't feel superior just because you can tell what a command will do better than someone who's never used a *nix shell before.
<unop> niru,  no, java has a license that goes against ubuntu's policy of providing 100% free software
<deep> Ah, well the source crashed too, so ill just have to live with the buggy gaim. ^^
<dabaR> gortba: "sudo umount /dev/hda1;sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/hda1;ls /media/hda1", show us the output again, please.
<niru> unop:but jre has become free
<newest007> actually, how do i update GTK?
<dabaR> unop: java is gpl now.
<gortba> ok
<dilch> cables enough. This is not the place for you to continue petty arguements
<yell0w> niru, you can get jre through apt-get
<IcemanV9> what? java is gpl?
<ChaosEddie> deep: what do you mean?
<unop> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7279 kB, installed size 16132 kB
<dabaR> for now...
<patrick> hey does anyone have a working creative zen v with gnomad2, i couldn't get it to install properly
<deep> ChaosEddie, well, something like "gaim always crashes" ^^
<ChaosEddie> mmhm
<ChaosEddie> which version, release etc?
<niru> yellOw:thats true but I want to give it in cd for my users can i give
<ChaosEddie> did you try reinstall?
<cables> dilch, you just asked me to make a public apology to you... that's not going to happen, and I'm going to end this now.
<jussi01> !anyone | patrick
<ubotu> patrick: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<deep> ChaosEddie, well, first i had the one from repos, the lates ofc. But that didnt work, so i downloaded 1.5
<patrick> jussi01 what do you mean,
<deep> but that chrashes at start, so the ones from repos was better. :D
<yell0w> niru, i'm not sure if it's in the official cd, i'm thinking not
<unop> dabaR,  are you sure it's the GPL and not this http://www.java.com/en/download/license.jsp ?
<patrick> i'm having trouble installing gnomad, from a guide online because the packaged version is not compatable with the zen v
<yettenet> ardchoille: I'm gonna give it a go
<ardchoille> ardchoille: Let me know if it works :)
<dabaR> unop: ya, pretty sure java was gpl'ed recently. It may take a while to get it out of multiverse, but I expect it to happen.
<ardchoille> yettenet:  Let me know if it works :)
<ardchoille> UGH! Can't believe I'm talking to myself here.
<gortba> dabaR: The command line is telling me to specify the filesystem type
<dabaR> unop: google will have some articles, if you hit 'em up.
<ChaosEddie> deep: i end up on a live cd about once a week at least, so gaim bugs/crashed dont really effect me
<yell0w> niru, you might want to read this http://www.livedistro.org/resources/documentation/howtos/ubuntu-install-cd-customization?PHPSESSID=3a42f5a7d96563cffa4976a12f1c4489
<jussi01> patrick: Im not sure about your mp3 player - maybe ask in a little while again - or try the forum
<yettenet> We're gonna know it in less than 10 secs
<yettenet> :P
<gortba> dabaR: What does that mean?
<yettenet> Works like charm
<yettenet> Thanks :)
<yettenet> btw
<yettenet> What does those extra parameters do?
<yettenet> *do
<yettenet> It's quite early in the morning :P
<yell0w> niru, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization is the source of that link btw
<yell0w> =))
<dabaR> Who knows what fs type is lvm?
<patrick> jussi01 i tried the form, thats where i got the guide but when i installed gnomad from source it didnt compile it correctly and then when i used the make command it wouldnt do it
<niru> yellOw:ok
<dabaR> gortba: is the other ubuntu on the same hard disk, or on the other hard disk?
<ardchoille> yettenet: Which extra params?
<yettenet> "env DISPLAY=:0."
<gortba> dabaR: I'm sorry..I think it's on another hard drive
<gortba> I have two hdd
<ardchoille> yettenet: The env DISPLAY=:0. ?
<jussi01> patrick: have you installed build- essential?
<RamiKassab> hey guys has anyone had any luck setting up a Diamond Stealth III S540 (Savage) video card to run a 1440 x 900 resolution? I did some googling and there seems to be issues with dri support for these cards but they should be capable of a 1440 x 900 resolution? There's 32 MB onboard. Any ideas? Thanks guys!
<ardchoille> yettenet: Oh, that just lets cron know you want to launch the command/script in a certain env.
<dabaR> gortba: how about "sudo mount /dev/hdb2 /media/hda1;ls /media/hda1" post the output of that to the pastebvin, please.
<yettenet> oh :)
<gortba> Ok one sec...
<dynamicreflux> is anyone else having issues with the taskbar and the icons changing size randomly?
<unop> dabaR,  if i understand it right, an LVM is an accumulation of different physical volumes which can then be split up into partitions, it's those partitions that have FSes not the actual logical volume (i think, not sure)
<IcemanV9> there is NO text replace feature in xchat-gnome :( ... i created replace.conf file - nope, it does not work
<gortba> dabaR: Here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6070/
<yell0w> IcemanV9, there's also xchat2 =))
<dilch> IcemanCZ incidently, xchat-gnome blows goats .. use the xchat
<gortba> dabaR: Thanks for doing all this...
<IcemanV9> haha. jeez. too easy.
<zues> BitchX
<jussi01> !anyone | dynamicreflux
<ubotu> dynamicreflux: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dilch> irssi
<ChaosEddie> well if i read that correctly, he IcemanV9 is using GNOME. thats the problem right there
<yell0w> IcemanV9, it works (TM)
<yell0w> =))
<dilch> if you want console
<IcemanV9> lol ChaosEddie .. very good ;)
<dynamicreflux> jussi01: im confused, that WAS my question???
<dabaR> gortba: now, "ls /media/hda1/etc/fstab" show that on a pastebin, please.
<dynamicreflux> im trying to see if its normal or not jussi01
<dabaR> gortba: actually...
<yell0w> ChaosEddie, what's wrong with gnome ? ;(
<theblue> Is there a graphical launcher for QEMU in Edgy?
<ChaosEddie> KDE
<dabaR> gortba: "cat /media/hda1/etc/fstab;cat /media/hda1/etc/issue"
<ndlovu> any idea how to work with gconf? I see a few xml files, but not sure if there's some nifty way to edit them?
<gortba> dabaR: It says no such file or directory
<dabaR> for both?
<yell0w> ChaosEddie, exactly, what's wrong with gnome ? ;(  ;(  ;(
<gortba> no..
<dabaR> gortba: oh, ya, you don't have etc.
* yell0w sighs
<gortba> I didnt see the second one
<yettenet> yell0w: It's slow :)
<gortba> hang on
* yell0w pets his big foot
<yell0w> yettenet, slower than kde ? !_!
<yettenet> yell0w: Both are slow compared to xfce :)
<yell0w> kde's always been the fat kid hasn't he ?
<yettenet> I didn't say KDE isn't slow :P
<dabaR> gortba: now "sudo umount /dev/hdb2 sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hda1;ls /media/hda1" post the output of that to the pastebvin, please.
<goban> how do you choose your java version
<yell0w> yettenet, i don't like rodents ; )
<RoboSheep> KDE has always been the fat bars you mean...
<yettenet> Well, I don't know what rodents are and I don't like prejudicing things... so I like them :P
<dabaR> goban: man update-alternatives. or try update-alternatives java in a termianl
<IcemanV9> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yell0w> yettenet, i prefer a big fat foot on my desktop =P
<yettenet> I see
<yell0w> IcemanV9, lol ok , i'm going to bed anyway, g'night guys
<yettenet> Well, you're still better than those who wish for that kind of foot in their face :P
<MyGhetek> hey guys, how do i search for a directory called "egroupware" from command line?
<dabaR> goban: update-alternatives --display java shows the current java used.
<IcemanV9> theblue: i don't think so, but virtualbox does the gui thing
<gortba> dabaR: Looks like Windows http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6071/
<theblue> IcemanV9: Ok, thanks.
<yettenet> I'm goddamn hungry
<dabaR> gortba: sure does.
<yettenet> Can I make my system order some food for me?
* MyGhetek bakes yettenet a pie
<IcemanV9> MyGhetek: whereis OR locate
<theblue> yettenet: Yes, you can!
<yettenet> I want to! :)
<theblue> yettenet: Google for "Pizza Party"
<yettenet> Thanks, MyGhetek
<yettenet> Oh
<dabaR> gortba: now "sudo umount /dev/hdb1 sudo mount /dev/hdb3 /media/hda1;ls /media/hda1" post the output of that to the pastebvin, please.
<RamiKassab> guys, any ideas on my question above?
<RamiKassab> hey guys has anyone had any luck setting up a Diamond Stealth III S540 (Savage) video card to run a 1440 x 900 resolution? I did some googling and there seems to be issues with dri support for these cards but they should be capable of a 1440 x 900 resolution? There's 32 MB onboard. Any ideas? Thanks guys!
<gortba> ok
<RamiKassab> I'd appreciate any help
* yettenet tries to eat MyGhetek's pizza
<RamiKassab> this has been frustrating the living heck out of me
* yettenet broke his teeth
<RamiKassab> I've searched as much as I can and can't find anything
<yettenet> Damn, man, that's rock hard
* MyGhetek 's pizza wont get through the damn irc window
<theblue> How do I suggest that a package be included in Ubuntu?
* ndlovu discovers gconf-editor. one small step for man. one giant leap for this kind of man...
<ardchoille> MyGhetek: That'd be one messy dcc, lol
<yettenet> :)
<gortba> dabaR: It says you must specify filesystem type
<jussi01> RamiKassab: sorry mate, I have no idea - but keep trying, dont be discouraged - someone is bound to know some time
<ardchoille> ndlovu: Wait until you learn that you can set and get those settings via CLI ;)
<yettenet> MyGhetek: If you cant put it directly through the window, get around it
<MyGhetek> yettenet: any  way to get your pizza right?
<meisam> hi, how can i check if tomcat 5.5 is working proeprly?
<ardchoille> ndlovu: man gconftool-2
<yettenet> MyGhetek: fedEX
<dabaR> gortba: you deleted all your files that matter, unless you had something on an apache web server on that installation of ubuntu. Sorry.
<dynamicreflux> is it normal for windows in the task bar to change sizes randomly and not fixed?
<MyGhetek> haha
<ardchoille> dynamicreflux: I see them sometimes dependent on the title in the app's titlebar.
<cables> dynamicreflux, that bugs me too... it's probably a weird way that they programmed it
<RamiKassab> jussi01: I can't find anything on it :( I have this beautiful 19" widescreen and it's not being put to use on my linux nachine
<RamiKassab> machine
* ndlovu looks down on a world of possibilities opening up before him
<RamiKassab> jussi01: can't even go past 1024 x 768 res?!
<dabaR> gortba: how important were those files? YOu can maybe get some local linux group to take a look at it if it was very important.
<dynamicreflux> ardchoille: it used to be where if i had just one application, it would span across the whole bar...now its COMPLETELY random
<RoboSheep> I can't get my HP psc 2175 to scan, it prints just fine.
<cables> ardchoille, but all of them change, not just the one whose title changed.
<yettenet> MyGhetek: Try hashing the pizza and paste its code
<unop> theblue,  this might help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<RamiKassab> jussi01: this is a 32MB 3d accelerated video card
<gortba> dabaR: Man that sucks. I guess I should learn to use the command line before I mess with it. Thanks for helping me out.
<theblue> unop: Thanks.
<ardchoille> cables: Yes, they all try to change to appear consistant, rather than one be long and another short.
<meisam> dabaR hi im back :) sorry can i ask something
<dabaR> gortba: you are welcome. ALways check with someone else when running commands with sudo! Like this in a channel is good.
<dabaR> meisam: did that install the plugin for you?
<gortba> dabaR: Not too important. Life would have been easier though.
<yettenet> Um, btw.. where can I change my default charset?
<meisam> dabaR yes yesss
<dabaR> meisam: sweet.
<meisam> dabaR can i ask something else
<hitmanWilly> RoboSheep: do you have xsane installed?
<RonnyMnemonic> \quit
<dabaR> I install taht way, it is easier. Except when it is something custom.
<ardchoille> dynamicreflux , cables You can right click on that applet and change the size, BTW
<dabaR> !ask | meisam
<ubotu> meisam: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dabaR> ;)
<jussi01> RamiKassab:have you tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gortba> dabaR: Sure thing. I will always check with you guys first. Thanks for all of your help and time.
<dabaR> gortba: welcome.
<dynamicreflux> change the size in the taskbar?
<ardchoille> yes
<cables> ardchoille, I know, and I understand the consistency thing, but it's still sorta weird about the sizes it ends up as.
<yettenet> Asking to ask for help on a support channel is one of the most useless questions in the world
<dabaR> yettenet: along with your sentence.
<ardchoille> cables: Oh, I agree, it's annoying at times.
<yettenet> Yup :)
<dabaR> :-P
<meisam> dabaR the tomcat 5.5 is installed and comes up on 8081 port properly but the jsp examples do not seem to be compiled corrctly i mean u see the java codes in ur jsp pages, how can i check iftocat is working and configured properly
<goban> im trying to change to a 1680X1050 resolution, my XORG.CONF screen is here, what do i change?http://pastebin.com/881940
<meisam> ?
<gortba> catch you guys later
<jussi01> bye gorba
<dabaR> meisam: you can follow the tutorial, to do the test thing they show there. Tomcat is something I have not played much with, though, but I have a friend that has:)
<newest007> hey how do i resize the fonts for panels?  the default is faaar too small!
<meisam> dabaR i have searched alot...im stuck here no idea any moreee
<dabaR> newest007: maybe under fonts in system>prefs.
<newest007> for example, the top panel which contains applications, places, system etc, i can barely see them
<edawg26> dabaR: thanks for your help! turns out my .local directory had somehow been taken over by Root.  I definitely never did that... in any case u lead me to the right answer. Thanks! (I'm the guy with the messed up 'open with' junk)
<dabaR> meisam: did you do the test app they show on the tomcat tutorial?
<ChaosEddie> newest007: is it resolution?
<dabaR> edawg26: I remember, good work.
<ChaosEddie> awesome he left
<dabaR> haha!
<edawg26> dabaR: cause it'd be a shame to boot back into vista ^^.
<wazz1> Were is the frame buffer screen resolution setup in Dapper?
<dabaR> edawg26: *nod*
<goban> im trying to change to a 1680X1050 resolution, my XORG.CONF screen is here, what do i change?http://pastebin.com/881940
<cables> !resolution | goban
<ubotu> goban: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dabaR> !fixres | goban
<goban> cables: thanks
* PwcrLinux 's lappy still spikes cpu at 100 for browse web page (without FP9)
<RamiKassab> jussi01: yes I've gone through that multiple times
<RamiKassab> jussi01: do you think using the standard vesa driver may help?
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: little RAM memory? ;)
<xerophyte>  if you have screen windows within screen how can you deattach the inside screen  [screen1 [screen2]  ]  i want to detattach the screen2?
<PwcrLinux> IcemanV9: I have 768 MB of ram
<jussi01> RamiKassab: maybe - give it a try, Im not 100%
<jussi01> you can always change it back
<RamiKassab> jussi01: ok I will, doubt it will help though :(
<BHSPitMonkey> okay
<Spo8> Hi, I have a bit of a crisis here.  I chose the re-size main (windows install) partition option when installing ubuntu but then once the installation finished and I restarted, I got something similar to "DISK READ ERROR. INSERT SYSTEM DISK."  So now not only is my new linux partition not working, but I can no longer get to the menu where I can choose to but into windows.  Can anyone offer some advice?
<BHSPitMonkey> so when I use "connect to server..." to connect to a WebDAV share and create a little icon to it on my desktop, is that getting mounted locally somewhere? Or is nautilus just acting as a browser?  I'd like to have programs interacting with the files there, but there's no hope of that unless the share gets mounted locally somewhere.
<dabaR> Spo8: boot live CD, go from there, are you talking from another computer?
<dabaR> BHSPitMonkey: maybe you can run mount to see whether it is mounted.
<PwcrLinux> IcemanV9: I have 768 MB of ram (254/768)
<thor_> i have problem turning on direct acceleration on radeon 9200 pro. Does anyone know how can i do it ?
<dabaR> !ati > thor_
<BHSPitMonkey> dabaR, tried that, didn't see anything.
<thor_> dadaR: yes ati
<Spo8> dabaR: No, I rebooted on the liveCD and am talking from the computer in question.  It works fine booting from CD, but now I guess it's set to default to ubuntu's multiple OS selection screen instead of the windows one, which I would be fine with, but ubuntu is crashing the second it switches over from BIOS.
<dabaR> BHSPitMonkey: maybe you need to mount it then manually if you want to have it mounted. Maybe the ubuntu wiki or help site have info on webDAV
<tcpip> can k3b be installed in gnome?
<BHSPitMonkey> tcpip, absolutely.
<dabaR> Spo8: mount the partitions with Ubuntu and windows, and see whether there is anything on them.
<dabaR> !mount > Spo8
<tcpip> BHSPitMonkey: gnomebaker took half an hour to burn a 4 gb data dvd.. is that normal
<grte_> Does anybody know if there's an app that converts pdf into something viewable in the console?
<Spo8> dabaR: so in the terminal, it's !mount C?  sorry, i'm a complete linux noob here.
<Steil> how can I find out if my computer is bugged?
<tcpip> BHSPitMonkey: thats why i thgt of switching
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: yeah. that is not the problem.  i dunno why it does spike when loading a page.
<paitken> hello all.  i'm having an issue installing ubuntu.  i've tried 6.10 and 7.0 -- I get block errors with 6.1 and on 7, it gets passed the loading screen...then my video looks foobar'd.  THe mouse is just a block of noise...
<dabaR> Spo8: read private messages from ubotu, ask more if unclear.
<thor_> i have problem turning on direct acceleration on ati radeon 9200 pro. Does anyone know how can i do it ?
<Spo8> dabaR: okay, thank you.
<BHSPitMonkey> tcpip, anything you get from the ubuntu software repos will (in theory) work, regardless of desktop environment.  I use k3b, I prefer it.   That time doesn't sound unreasonable; it takes me a long time to burn DVD's, too.
<dabaR>  neat
<tcpip> BHSPitMonkey: thanks
<dabaR> grte_: your package manager does. aptitude search pdf
<grte_> Did that, didn't come up with anything relevant.
<dabaR> grte_: I find it is not very usable, but try it.
<PwcrLinux> IcemanV9: yea, probably kernel upgraded in breezy.. let me msg you in prvmsg
<dabaR> grte_: aptitude search pdftohtml
<grte_> Okay, thanks.
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: it would be a good idea to say it here; more people can provide solutions/answers to the problem 
<paitken> anyone?
<RoboSheep> I can't get my HP psc 2175 to scan, it prints just fine. I have sane and hplib installed
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: you can choose the older kernel when you boot up your box (i'm sure you have two or three different version of linux in your grub)
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: then see if it does spike when it loads a webpage or not.
<cables> PwcrLinux, did wireless or graphics break after a kernel update or something?
<ndlovu> any suggestions for a good vnc client? gnome-rdp?
<PwcrLinux> Cables, the current kernel in breezy:
* PwcrLinux xchat 2.6.0 Linux 2.6.12-10-386 [i686/1.99GHz] 
<sancho21> Does Anybody know the best source to create key using openssl? I've been googling and trying to do what those documents said but I still can't have my intention done
<ndlovu> vncviewer?
<keithhhhh> how do I search the entire drive for a file??
<unop> ndlovu,  i like tsclient -- it handles VNC, RDP and a few other protocols
<unop> keithhhhh,  via the GUI or command line?
<keithhhhh> either
<PwcrLinux> cables: even my DVD player show Demuxer missing, I had the DVD player working fine before the kernel upgrades
<unop> commad line : locate file   or  find / -name "*file*"
<ndlovu> unop, thanks
<cables> PwcrLinux, make sure linux-restricted-modules`uname -r` is installed
<PwcrLinux> cables: in the breezy? how?
<cables> PwcrLinux, "aptitude show linux-restricted-modules`uname -r` | grep State" will tell you if it's installed
<ndlovu> ooh, tsclient already installed. how cool.
<cables> PwcrLinux, just open a terminal and paste it in (paste using ctrl-shift-v in the terminal)
<ChaosEddie> cables: THAT'S why I couldn't paste into terminal
<Spo8> dabaR: Uh oh, it isn't finding any partitions.  There's no way that they were formatted, though.  Here's a picture of the terminal's response.   http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/5656/mountingproblemswk8.png
<onats> hi, can i run my windows installation in another partition using VMWare?
<tcpip> onats: i think u can
<PwcrLinux> cables: does it'll would install it or just showing only?
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: it'll show if it is installed or not
<tcpip> onats: http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48884
<cables> PwcrLinux, shows it
<sancho21> What's the most crowded ubuntu mailing list to ask and answer question about networking like openssl?
<PwcrLinux> okay hold on
<paitken> hello all.  i'm having an issue installing ubuntu.  i've tried 6.10 and 7.0 -- I get block errors with 6.1 and on 7, it gets passed the loading screen...then my video looks foobar'd.  THe mouse is just a block of noise...
<ardchoille> cables: Wouldn't that always show it as installed? I mean uname -r? If uname -r command is successful, then it is installed, if it isn't installed, you won't be able to grep it eh?
<bella_> http://live-cam.ifrance.com
<cables> ardchoille, uname -r works for the kernel version. I'm seeing if his restricted modules matches the kernel version.
<Shaffox> how can i remove the mounted partitions from my desktop?
<ardchoille> cables: Ah, ok
<PwcrLinux> cables: permission denied
<cables> Shaffox, alt-f2, gconf-editor
<onats> ok, le tme check that out first
<pozer> yowzer
<cables> PwcrLinux, try the command but put "sudo " in front of it
<cables> Shaffox, hold on a sec
<cables> Shaffox, once you're in the editor, go to Apps>Nautilus>Desktop and uncheck volumes_visible
<onats> is VMWare free for personal use?
<PwcrLinux> cables: Hmm nothing, after entered the pwds, got nothing show it
<Shaffox> cables, thanks a lot
<noodles13> onats: i posted al ink for u in the vmware channel if you wanna check that out too
<IcemanV9> onats: player & server are free
<cables> PwcrLinux, i screwed up the command
<onats> what's not free?
<IcemanV9> onats: workstation
<Spo8> Can anyone help me with my install and possible wiped disk problem?
<koregaonpark> Can someone tell me how to mount my slave HD (/dev/hdb1)?
<cables> PwcrLinux, "sudo aptitude show linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` | grep State"
<PwcrLinux> cables: okay;
<qiyong> is ubuntu alwasy depends on debian?
<cables> !debian | qiyong
<ubotu> qiyong: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<PwcrLinux> cables: state installed
<cables> PwcrLinux, I don't know why nvidia broke... but a lot of people have had that problem.
<PwcrLinux> cables: I will wait for the LTS live CD comes in for just testing, if the LTS live CD working good, then I could install it..
<cables> PwcrLinux, people from all Ubuntu versions have had the problem, but a clean install will probably fix it.
<koregaonpark> No one knows?
<cables> !mount | koregaonpark
<ubotu> koregaonpark: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<seravitae> what port is sshd?
<Spo8> Wow, this keeps getting worse.  GParted isn't detecting any partitions, does anyone have any idea how I can recover my windows partition?
<Airwulf> hey to you all
<PwcrLinux> cables: yea, my first time the DVD player was demuxer missing.. I puzzled, something wrong with DVD player (gxine) and choppy pretty bad, the last checked the DMA still show "on".. possibility kernel gone bad?
<Amaranth> qiyong: what do you mean always depends on debian?
<tripppy> what a good remtoe desktop app for xubuntu?
<Airwulf> How can I disable desktop icons for usb harddiscs?
<cables> PwcrLinux, it's probably all a result of the nvidia
<cables> Airwulf, you can disable icons for ALL disks, but not just specific ones.
<qiyong> Amaranth, ubuntu only/mainly takes packages from debian
<hexidigital> seravitae:  22
<seravitae> k, thx.
<aflack> Hrm.
<aflack> I got some error when trying to install xmms.
<Amaranth> qiyong: We try to keep the diff as small as possible but we have custom packages
<aflack> No matter what it says to install, when I install it, it doesn't work.
<cables> Airwulf, to disable drives from showing up, do alt-f2 then "gconf-editor"
<Amaranth> qiyong: Some packages in universe aren't in Debian at all, a lot of packages are newer versions than Debian, etc.
<cables> Airwulf, then once you're in the editor, go to Apps>Nautilus>Desktop and uncheck volumes_visible
<cables> aflack, what error?
<PwcrLinux> cables: I am using ATI mobility radaon 7500, I had the 9000 driver since the first installed..
<aflack> One second. I'm going to redownload, and try to install it again, to show you the error.
<qiyong> Amaranth, and in the future, ubuntu can mainly use its own packages? (not borrowed from debian)
<onats> whats the ideal HD Space to install ubuntu?
<cables> PwcrLinux, oh, sorry, confused by someone else.
<aflack> I deleted it out of frustration. Haha.
<qiyong> Amaranth, is it? and is that the aim?
<jzl> hello.. can someone tell me how to load the NetworkManager GUI?
<onats> i'll probably be able to free up a maximum of 4GB
<Amaranth> qiyong: Why would that be the aim?
<cables> aflack, does it have something to do with dpkg --configure -a?
<seravitae> is there some sort of security package for ubuntu? im a bit worried about opening sshd on my box and having people brute force it or something
<Amaranth> qiyong: That's a lot of needless work. Debian has good packages. That's why Ubuntu is based on Debian in the first place.
<qiyong> Amaranth, and will ubuntu always based on debian?
<aflack> Hopefully.
<Amaranth> qiyong: I don't see why not.
<aflack> I can find the error.
<aflack> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<sancho21> Has anybody installed ejabberd on their local network + internet?
<aflack> It's installed..
<qiyong> Amaranth, that's good to know, i'm worrying the duplicated efforts
<ChaosEddie> if not, then you're cured
<aflack> glib has been installed.
<aflack> It's saying it's not.
<qiyong> Amaranth, btw, can I upgrade from 6.06 into 6.10 or the newest?
<extern> has anyone had any issues with fglrx after the update? it says now that direct rendering is not supported
<arunkumaran> hello room
<Airwulf> cables, thx
<cables> Airwulf, no prob
<arunkumaran> i started a download on bit-tornado yesterday night and 520 of the 700MB is over
<Amaranth> qiyong: gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<arunkumaran> can i continue it at the point i left....
<aflack> Any idea?
<arunkumaran> the comp was shutdown by cron
<Amaranth> qiyong: you'll probably have to upgrade to 6.10 then to the development version
* pozer is elsewhere - Automagically set away at Thu Feb 15 23:51:00 2007 -
<Amaranth> arunkumaran: bittorrent can resume downloads, yes
<qiyong> Amaranth, i don't like the new CD re-install, i'd like upgrade smoothly
<Amaranth> arunkumaran: Not a good idea to tell people you're downloading movies though. ;)
<rpc> hmm... kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out <---what could this mean? got plenty of those in messages
<Amaranth> qiyong: I didn't say anything about reinstalling
<PwcrLinux> cables: I have "saved_state" in the .gconfd dir, would my system goes haywire, you gave the me first command by mistake?
<aflack> cables: I reinstalled glib. Still the same error.
<cables> PwcrLinux, my first command didn't do anything...
<arunkumaran> Amaranth: actually...bit-tornado isnt working that way...i dont know how to resume it....wen i start the client it asks for the torrent file and if i re-choose the same one im being told that it would have to replace the earlier one....
<jzl> Can someone tell me how to get the same taskbar applets running with NetworkManager? (http://www.netscape.com/viewstory/2007/02/06/ubuntu-and-wireless-now-better-than-windows/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fevolvedlight.co.uk%2F%3Fp%3D20&frame=true)
<cables> aflack, what's the error?
<aflack> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<PwcrLinux> cables: okay I guess looks safe for now, doesn't anything writes or something..
<extern> FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx, what may be causnig it?
<Amaranth> arunkumaran: then bittornado sucks, find a better torrent client :)
<cables> jzl, that's the KDE version. The Gnome one looks pretty much the same.
<cables> !NetworkManager | jzl
<ubotu> jzl: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<qiyong> Amaranth, what command for 6.04 to 6.10 upgrade?
<qiyong> Amaranth upgrade-manager?
<arunkumaran> Amaranth: yeah..agreed....but does the 520MB go down the drain :(
<arunkumaran> Amaranth: im downloading Azureus
<jzl> cables, how do I see the GUI?
<jzl> ubotu, my wireless works.. I would just like to use the GUI...
<cables> jzl, you need to reboot after you install network-manager-gnome
<jzl> cables, thats the issue
<jzl> thanks man
<arunkumaran> and for Email is Thunderbird > Evolution ?
<cables> jzl, the new UI thing sometimes doesn't work as well as the original
<Amaranth> qiyong: gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<cables> jzl, follow ubotu's guide
<cables> !NetworkManager | jzl
<ubotu> jzl: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Amaranth> arunkumaran: azureus should resume the old download
<Spo8> I just installed using the resize main partition option and now every one of my partitions is gone, not visible to ubuntu or apparently the BIOS.  i have some essential files on my windows partition that I really need to get to tonight, so any help would be great.
<arunkumaran> Amaranth: thanks..
<ivx> hey does anyone know how to evolution to go to the system tray?
<arunkumaran> Amaranth: and bout the email client -- thunderbird or evolution ?
<Amaranth> arunkumaran: I use gmail :)
<extern> has anyone had any problems with dark images not being displayed correctly?
<Centi> Howdy folks!
<arunkumaran> Centi: u from TAMU?
<Centi> TAMU ?
<Centi> I'm guessing no..
<arunkumaran> Centi: Texas A&M University?
<paitken> Can anyone help?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2163937#post2163937
<ivx> arunkumaran, i just setup evolution, and it won't go to the system tray by default, that i have figured out
<Centi> LOL no sir
<arunkumaran> ivx: oh...
<Centi> <-- Swedish
<arunkumaran> ivx: let me try and then come back here
<arunkumaran> Centi: sorry
<ivx> arunkumaran, i don't know about thunderbird, okay
<seamus7> I just installed Edgy and am installing packages: what is the difference between J2SE and JRE v.5 update 10???
<arunkumaran> ivx: ok
<Beverage> hey folks, i just installed apache and php5 when i try to load a php document i get {ermission denied in Unknown on line 0
<ivx> beverage, that is a problem with your php prolly
<unop> Beverage,  well, whats on line 0? :)
<Centi> I have 2 stupid questions for you people.. When is the next version of Ubuntu due and where can I download it?
<paitken> Beverage: maybe something isn't running as the proper user
<unop> !feisty | centi
<ubotu> centi: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Beverage> there is no line 0 :P
<arunkumaran> Bye room
<arunkumaran> catcya soon
* arunkumaran waves and leaves
<seamus7> No one seems to know the difference between the two Java's here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_v5.0_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<jzl> cables, I dont see the "staircase" strength indicator :|
<ivx> beverage, by default the www folder can only be modified by root, so a app don't be able to read / write
<Centi> Ubotu: thank you for not giving me google.com as an answer
<qiyong> Amaranth can synaptic do upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 too?
<Centi> and thanks for the info
<KennyR> hello all
<KennyR> I need some guidance here.
<Beverage> i did sudo chown -R jon:jon /var/www/
<unop> Beverage,  why not? depends if php likes to start counting from 0 or 1 ? :)
<Amaranth> qiyong: no
<Centi> Damn he was a bot? jesus
<cafuego_> unop: it might not be the most popular, but php is *not* visual basic.
<unop> Beverage, eh? no wonder -- www-data needs access to that folder
<cafuego_> unop: Not write access
<unop> cafuego_,  well, ok, fair enough -- but it's not exactly C is it :)
<Beverage> unop, so what do i type?
<aflack> ?
<unop> cafuego_,  it does need read access tho
<KennyR> I know Visual Basics very well, I would say that im an Advanced Programmer. And I love Ubuntu so much, that I want to contribute to the Ubuntu community and make some programs.. I have alot of ideas running through my head. What would you recommend me programming with, I read into RealBasic 2007 and it seems promising.. But is there anything else, thats free, because ubuntu beleives in...
<cafuego_> unop: No, it's a tad quicker to work in ;-)
<KennyR> ...things thats free, right?
<SirOSOriS> i read that i need the vmplayer kernel to run a virtual machine on linux. has anyone here tried this? will this kernel override the nvidia kernel?
<ivx> beverage you know you can modify permissions with out the command promt
<unop> cafuego_,  really? i have no idea
<Beverage> yeah i enjoy command prompt
<unop> :)
<Beverage> because if i did that everything worked fine
<cafuego_> KennyR: Perhaps try python; it's not hard to start with.
<qiyong> in a new install, root can't login or su to? user can only sudo?
<KennyR> isnt that a Web language, cafuego?
<unop> Beverage,  what i'd do is log on as www-data (using sudo) and see whether you can change to /var/www
<cafuego_> KennyR: Nope
<PwcrLinux> cya later all :)
<KennyR> cafuego_: could you link me?
<ivx> qiyong, the default user is admin privilages, you just have to type password, and use sudo before commands
<qiyong> Amaranth,  in a new install, root can't login or su to? user can only sudo?
<Amaranth> !sudo | qiyong
<ubotu> qiyong: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Beverage> unop, uhm...yeah i have no idea what to do with that >.<
<cafuego_> KennyR: `sudo apt-get install diveintopython'
<unop> Beverage,  ok, what does this output? ls -ld /var/www
<KennyR> cafuego_: Could I possibly read up on it without installing it?
<billybob> unop: hey, got a question for you
<qiyong> ivx, so root can't login by default, right?
<unop> billybob,  :)
<cafuego_> KennyR: Then browse to file:///usr/share/doc/diveintopython/html/index.html
<aflack> I get this error when trying to install XMMS: configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<Beverage> unop, ls -ld /var/www
<aflack> It's already installed.
<ardchoille> KennyR: Dive into python is online.
<ivx> qiyong, correct
<billybob> unop: can i PM you? promise ill make it short . . .
<Beverage> unop: drwxr-xr-x 8 jon jon 4096 2007-02-16 00:00 /var/www
<unop> billybob,  errm, yea, sure
<ivx> qiyong, it is suppost to make things more secure
<ardchoille> KennyR: http://www.diveintopython.org/
<KennyR> ardchoille: Thanks
<ivx> qiyong, it works out to be helpful
<qiyong> !update-manager
<ubotu> update-manager: GNOME application that manages apt updates. In component main, is optional. Version 0.45 (edgy), package size 775 kB, installed size 3652 kB
<KennyR> cafuego_: Thanks to you too..
<unop> Beverage,  what is the name of the php script you are trying to exec?  do an ls -ld on it too
<KennyR> ill look into it
<unop> Beverage,  perhaps also do this -- head -n 1 /var/www/script.php
<billybob> unop seems i cant PM you . . .you know any server ops ?
<Beverage> unopL: -rwx------ 1 jon jon 4593 2007-02-16 00:00 /var/www/fild1.php
<unop> Beverage,  well, there you are, www-data has no exec permissions on fild1.php
<aflack> Anyone know why I get that error?
<unop> Beverage,  why did you change ownership in that directory?
<unop> billybob,  you registered on these servers?
<newest007> hey there, ive really found that the gnome desktop top is really rubbish, im going to change to KDE, how do i do this cleanly though? last time i installed KDE alot of gnome stuff was left behind and clogged up my menus
<billybob> unop: thats the problem <--- m_billybob. forgot passwd . . .
<Beverage> unop, i dno what is the command to just make everything in the folder read/write
<blue|palm> Does anybody know if there exists a driver for my Canon MP 160's Scanner?
<unop> billybob,  uh oh .. errm, i think you might need to approach the freenode staff
<billybob> unop: yeap whcih channel they hang in ?
<Frogzoo> newest007: gnome works for me
<tcpip> fiest fawn rls date?
<DarthLappy> billybob: Are you registered?
<ivx> beverage, i think it is 777, dont' hold me to that
<newest007> well gnome works np, but i think its really ugly
<unop> billybob,  errm, dont really know
<dynamicreflux> why does synaptics show that gnome is not installed when im running it all along?
<Beverage> so sudo chmod 777 /var/www
<ivx> newest, skin it out then
<ivx> beverage, i think so
<unop> Beverage,  no no -- what you need to do is revert ownership on /var/www/
<newest007> im no programer, and the available skins etc are pretty lame
<billybob> unop:  . . .
<KennyR> What else would someone recommend thats somewhat the same syntax as Visual Basics, besides Python & RealBasic
<newest007> no matching etc
<seamus7> What version of Java should I install in Edgy?
<ivx> newest, you can get more, www.gnome-look.org
<Frogzoo> !themes | newest007
<ubotu> newest007: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ivx> newest, mine is so cool, if i may say
<dynamicreflux> ivx: any idea why gnome isnt marked in synaptics?
<unop> Beverage,  chmod -R www-data:www-data /var/www .. and then add your $USER into the www-data group -- i think you use usermod for that
<newest007> yeah tried al of those, but all the goodys is for KDE..
<ivx> dynamicreflux, idk, i'll look at mine for ya
<dynamicreflux> plz do
<newest007> and its straight forward
<unop> Beverage,  well, i dont think, i know -- not sure of the exact usermod syntax
<Beverage> unop, before chown -R jon:jon /var/www worked fine
<seamus7> This is quite difficult. No one ever seems to know which version of Java to install for standard web browsing purposes. Any wise Ubuntu people out there?
<billybob> jfc . . .
<KennyR> !Programming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dynamicreflux> seamus
<dynamicreflux> i installed the regular java in synaptics
<dynamicreflux> without a hitch
<dynamicreflux> works perfectly
<ivx> dynamicreflux, that's because you probably have gnome2
<dynamicreflux> o oic ivx, guess that makes sense
<dynamicreflux> hah
<ChaosEddie> newest007: what happened to you earlier? you asked a question and reset connection before I could answer
<unop> Beverage,  well, you could keep that -- and give fild1.php permissions like this -- chmod o+rx fild1.php .. but that makes the file executable by absolutely everyone .. not a good thing to have on a public server
<Frogzoo> !java | seamus7
<ubotu> seamus7: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dynamicreflux> ivx btw, what does your theme look like
<Beverage> unop, this isnt public and i just want a command that will make my /var/www work so i can drag files in and out and modify how i want and then work on FF
<ivx> dynamicreflux, i'll do the screen shot thing for you if you want, it is red
<seamus7> thanks
<KennyR> Does anyone know of a command for ubotu to list most known programming languages??
<dynamicreflux> yea uplload it to imageshack.us
<unop> Beverage,  then do what i suggested -- revert ownership, make /var/www/ writable by the www-data group and add $USER into the www-data group
<newest007> sorry about that chaoseddie, for some reason the client just closed, having problems with this lately
<ivx> dynamicreflux, if you spend an hour max you can really trick it out
<ChaosEddie> ah its' okay. i was just wondering.
<Frogzoo> KennyR: -> google 'programming languages'
<Beverage> how do i add $user to the www-data group?
<KennyR> lol
<KennyR> forgot about that Frogzoo !
<KennyR> =P
<cikas> is any rogram in ubuntu similar with dvdshrink?
<unop> Beverage,  sudo usermod -G www-data $USER
<ChaosEddie> i think it's time for me to hit the sack! nice talking to you all, hearing your problems, fixing your problems, breaking your systems etc. I'll be back tommorow, hopefully. Keep working team.
<kondor2> dvdshrink is rated highly with ubuntu and wine
<KennyR> haha, ok see ya ChaosEddie
<dynamicreflux> dvdshrink works under wine
<dynamicreflux> dvdshrink = http://mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<KennyR> whats the most recommened IRC Client?
<coNP> KennyR: I am afraid there is no *most recommended* one, however xchat is a very nice client
<blue|palm> Does anybody know whether hp provicde printer drivers for linux or not?
<Frogzoo> KennyR: apt-cache search irc
<unop> KennyR, whats the most recommended car? :>
<KennyR> conP: whats the install command for xchat?
<coNP> KennyR: sudo apt-get install xchat in a terminal window
<luckymurali> hi to all
<KennyR> unop: I like the Pontiac.. but most recommended would be.. erm Ferrari maybe?
<luckymurali> hi unfortunately i delete some files from my desktop
<luckymurali> i want to restore it
<coNP> blue|palm: I doubt if HP provides any but I think most of their printers have well-supported drivers for Linux
<luckymurali> hoe to do it?
<luckymurali> please tell me
<rylan> can someone tell me how to go about installing an ".rpm" file?
<unop> KennyR,  you get my point -- it depends on what you like, can afford, want to be seen in, etc .. and different salesmen will have different recommendations .. so its a variable thing :)
<meisam> guys does anybody know how i can test tomcat if its working?
<KennyR> unop: I know, but I thought id throw a little humor into the question.. =P
<coNP> ! alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Pie-rate> how do you install gtk2 themes?
<CyberSlug> Hello everyone
<kondor2> also for dvdshrink at winehq http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5329&iTestingId=7083
<CorpseFeeder> i have a computer not booting at all... It is stuck on some sort of drive I/O error and I can find no way to skip past it or correct it. Here is a paste of my problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6072/ How can I fix this?
<coNP> ! gnome-art ! Pie-rate
<coNP> ! gnome-art | Pie-rate
<unop> KennyR,  xchat's pretty decent on gnome (although you'll see people disagree) :)
<ubotu> gnome-art: install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 200 kB
<ubotu> pie-rate: please see above
<unop> ubotu's getting smarter by the day
<luckymurali> pls tell me how to restore the deleted files?
<coNP> unop is getting faster :)
<KennyR> unop: ill give xchat a try, most people seem to like it.. -from what iv seen.. but im sure theres always people who disagree with everything..
<unop> coNP,  :p
<coNP> luckymurali: I think there is a Trash folder somewhere ...
<rylan> can someone tell me how to go about installing an ".rpm" file?
<KennyR> unop: I seen some of the most stupid posts about Windows Versus Linux, when some people would PAY for things in Windows, that they could of free in Linux.. Now my opinion... thats just retarded..
<unop> rylan,  alian -d file.rpm ; sudo dpkg -i file.deb .. if i remember right
<kondor2> im using xchat, it works, it isnt amazing, it just works
<unop> s/alian/alien/, rylan
<coNP> sorry Pie-rate, rylan I swapped your nicks, again
<rylan> unop, in plain english please. im a nub
<UltimateX> I never pay for anything for Windows
<UltimateX> All my stuff I get for free
<UltimateX> even Windows :-)
<luckymurali> but there is no thrash folder
<unop> rylan,  are you absolutely 100% sure a debian/ubuntu package doesnt exist for what you want?? what is it named anyway?
<luckymurali> Trash folder
<kondor2> UltimateX thats the reason I left Windows (yesturday) and came to linux
<unop> luckymurali,  try this location -- ~/.Trash
<luckymurali> coNP: any other solutions
<rylan> unop,  i want to install limewire. i <3 downloading music
<CorpseFeeder> is my computer's hard drive kapput?
<ardchoille> How do I get a screenshot of tty1?
<unop> rylan, ok, you should use frostwire
<hastesaver> rylan, the package is called frostwire
<unop> !frostwire | rylan
<ubotu> rylan: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<KennyR> UltimateX: I have to be honest.. I wont take sides with Linux nor Windows, they both have their ups and downs, and it just depends on what that particular person likes..
<Ayabara> anyone using kdbg?
<CorpseFeeder> if I get a massive stream of I/O errors from fsck does that mean the drive is shat itself?
<kondor2> limewire is listed on winehq http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5522&iTestingId=5316
<KennyR> I will say that, I prefer Linux because it has things that windows has and a little more.. and I dont have to srounge around on google just to find some good tools.. that Linux has an add/remove that comes with all the things I need..
<desp> hi all
<meisam> hi guys this is where i have installed my java jdk 1.6
<desp> how can i change the user identd on my xchat please
<unop> kondor2,  why use wine on a win32 app when you have a native alternative? the native one is bound to perform better, perhaps faster too
<meisam> how can i make the path?
<CorpseFeeder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6072/ is my problem.. is there any point trying to fix this or has it died beyond all repair?
<desp> its leopard now and i need to change it to desp
<meisam> i wanna put the java in path
<hastesaver> meisam, export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/java
<kondor2> agreed unop
<KennyR> CorpseFeeder: I dont know much about that particular problem, but I had the same one on an old laptop..
<KennyR> CorpseFeeder: I just reinstalled ubuntu on it, and all seems well now
<meisam> hastesaver i did not get it
<unop> meisam,  if you installed java right, java should be in $PATH
<hastesaver> meisam, unop is right. How did you install java?
<unop> m_billybob,  did you have any lick?
<unop> luck* lol
<desp> :)
<KennyR> lol
<meisam> unop i have installed through the installer comes with netbeans IDE from sun.java
<eyequeue> how do i get the output of "  set | grep HIST " (that i do see in a console,) to output from a shell script?
<desp> any help please
<CorpseFeeder> is formatting the drive + reinstall the only viable solution for this?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6072/
<kondor2> unop, thanks for the heads up on frostwire
<KennyR> CorpseFeeder: I wont answer that question, because im not quite sure.. But thats how I fixed mine..
<unop> meisam,  errm, i'm not sure, but does that package contain the java SDK ?
<luckymurali> friends pls tell me how to place a trash can in the desktop
<unop> eyequeue,  unfortunately $HISTORY is a variable set only in login session -- but why do you want to do that ? maybe i can suggest another workaround
<meisam> hastesaver actually im trying to install the tomcat, but i think my java is not in path, or tomcat itself is supposed to be in path ? am i right?
<hastesaver> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<eyequeue> desp, do you know what exit status 4 is?
<KennyR> brb
<desp> no , what it is ?
<unop> meisam,  errm, what happens when you do this at a command line -- java -v   or java -version ?
<CorpseFeeder> i get an exit status 4
<CorpseFeeder> from fsck
<KennyR> wow..
<KennyR> who was it that recommended xchat to me??
<eyequeue> unop, <blush> i have a ~/bin/check-this-next-week script, to check something i didn't understand in BASH(1) lol
<KennyR> because.. I myself... Love it!
<KennyR> X.x
<luckymurali> unop: how to place a trash can on the desktop
<AWOSLappy> Certain fonts I use regularly are no longer working correctly in KDE-based apps; they work correctly in OOo but not Krita, KolourPaint, ...
<desp> eyequeue:
<unop> KennyR,  errm, quite a few people did, didn't they?
<eyequeue> unop, next line is wc -l ~/.bash_history, heh
<AWOSLappy> It looks like the Sans Serif font, which is not even close to the kind of font I'm trying for.
<AWOSLappy> Do you need further information; if so, what?
<unop> luckymurali,  errm, i'm not really sure, i dont use gnome
<eyequeue> unop, i'm trying to figure out how HISTFILE and HISTFILESIZE work when different, and which takes precedence
<KennyR> unop, im not quite sure.. but werent you one of them?
<luckymurali> please tell me somebody how to place the trashcan on the desktop
<Trunkz> Morning folks, small question.. How do I remove startup programs from the session manager through console?
<Trunkz> I put beryl and the emerald theme thingy into startup programs, and now x wont start
<Trunkz> so I need to remove those
<Frogzoo> eyequeue: man bash
<unop> eyequeue,  well, they both do different things -- HISTFILE tells bash which file to use (usually ~/.bash_history) . HISTFILESIZE tells bash how many history entries to keep in HISTFILE
<eyequeue> unop, ie, does the .bash_history file ever end up larger than the smaller of the two, and the next question is the same, but when i flipflop the values
<meisam> unop http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6073/
<unop> KennyR,  yes
<KennyR> unop, Is there any sound in this though?
<Trunkz> anyone? O_o
<eyequeue> Frogzoo, that my dear sir, is where this started.  the script was one i wrote myself to teach me empiracaly what i couldn't figure out from reading the man page, it's not clear to even me
<meisam> unop can u help me installing tomcat?
<eyequeue> Frogzoo, i'm i'm kinda a man-page-first kinda guy, heh
<unop> KennyR,  hmm, not sure, i don't think so -- what kinda sounds?
<nayyares> hi guys
<unop> meisam,  java already exists in your path as it executes there
<nayyares> i was thinking that how ubuntu/canonical mange to send cds free to every body , any part of the world?
<KennyR> unop, Like a beep when someone says my name..
<unop> KennyR,  ahh indeed, if you check out it's preferences, you'll see an option there
<eyequeue> unop, but the part where it describes how it does of doesn't truncate, well, i guess it's an esoteric point, but i was curious
<KennyR> unop, Thankyou, I see it now.. Are there any default sounds that come with xchat?
<CorpseFeeder> i'm going out for a walk... if no one else can suggest anything about http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6072/ by the time I come back, then I will go ahead and reformat, as right now that seems like the only option left to me.
<AWOSLappy> The permissions seem to be correctly set: -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root 43932 2006-10-01 02:07 Roadgeek 2005 Series EM.ttf
<unop> KennyR,  I believe there are plugins you can use with it, i dunno tho
<meisam> unop when a jsp file runs and executes the java code appear on we page
<unop> eyequeue,  so, have i satisfied the curiosity? or are you still unresolved? :>
<eyequeue> unop, Frogzoo, thanks for your interest and time, i just happen to try to learn by doing when i can't learn from docs, so i write weird things, no real need i guess
<KennyR> unop, Would you know where xchat is installed?
<unop> meisam,  errm, and you using tomcat right? not apache?
<KennyR> unop, I mean, what directory?
<AWOSLappy> You can download the fonts from here: http://www.triskele.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/12/Roadgeek2005Fonts.zip
<unop> KennyR,  dpkg -L xchat
<slippyr4> hi all. does anyone know how modules are mapped to network devices? i'm trying to get my nforce ethernet working, i've loaded the module but no eth0 device exists. any ideas?
<kondor2> just had a peak at prefs,  it has all the settings and you can use external progs, but no sound files with it (on mine)
<Pie-rate> Ok, I installed a gnome theme that I like, except its a dark theme and it makes forms in websites in firefox look UGLY. is there any way to make firefox ignore the gtk theme when rendering the website?
<Frogzoo> CorpseFeeder: lots of luck - you can try reinstalling - the disk looks cactus
<AWOSLappy> The fonts USED to work...I used them heavily in KolourPaint around December.
<Jowi> KennyR, "whereis progname" is also useful
<KennyR> ok thanks Jowi
<AWOSLappy> !guildelines
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guildelines - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dave__> Hi, my screen drivers are really messed up.  I have two screens, one 19" and the other 15" and I want them to both work on linux with the 19" one being the primary screen.  could anyone connect to remote desktop with me and help me sort it out?
<AWOSLappy> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eyequeue> unop, still un, but happy :)  i do appreciate it :)
<m_billybob> unop: got it worked out finally
<MartinSWE> Gahh!  Why does fixing something always have to mean that something else stops working!!!
<AWOSLappy> unop can you help me with my fonts problem?
<unop> eyequeue,  great :)
<unop> m_billybob,  what'd ya have to do to sort it out?
<unop> AWOSLappy,  errm, i could try
<dave__> MartinSWE: I hear that!
<m_billybob> unop: new motherboard, fresh install . . ., im sure you know how it is . . .
<eyequeue> MartinSWE, only one other thing stops working?  lucky man :)
<Trunkz> unop, how can I edit the file (whichever one it is) that has all the startup programs.. (you know the one for Sytsem -> Preferences -> sessions)
<unop> m_billybob,  right, but how about the IRC login issue?
<Trunkz> Cos Ubuntu crashes when it tries to load X..
<m_billybob> fixed.
<m_billybob> i found a staffer
<KennyR> Where can I find some alternative sound files? xchat doesnt come with any..
<unop> Trunkz,  errm, i think it might be this directory containing quite a few files , one for each startup entry -- ~/.gnome2/autostart/*
<Jowi> AWOSLappy, try updating the font cache, log out and in again. "sudo fc-cache -fv"
<m_billybob> this server is different from the one i used to IRCoper on, took me a bit to find a way around all the +m channels ;)
<Trunkz> ahh thanks..
<AWOSLappy> jowi: it works in OpenOffice.org right now...I have a file OPEN with THESE fonts on them.
<Trunkz> How do I get into my ubuntu distro, without having to goto X
<MartinSWE> i just installed xbindkeys to get my keyboard volume control buttons to work, it works great but now everytime i press Ctrl + F to serch a webpage in firefox i get som wierd grey console that is automatically logged in as root.. very strange..
<AWOSLappy> jowi...so could that even matter if OOo works?
<unop> Trunkz,  errm, no, this one :) ~/.config/autostart
<wootz> Hey, I got a vps server with ubuntu and i seen proftpd wasn't in my package manager and with my VPS server i only have 4 gb free.. so i would hate to change my source list's and it use all my space in other apps so i was wondering is there any sites that shows how to install proftpd from command line?
<eyequeue> KennyR, weak advice warning ... i found some one night via google searching, when i was curious, didn't find anything i liked that was worth the time searching after all imo, heh
<wootz> or whats some other ways i could go by?
<Jowi> AWOSLappy, don't know. a bit strange. what prog is not accepting the font?
<Trunkz> thx :p
<m_billybob> love the motherboard too :)
<AWOSLappy> jowi: KDE apps.  don't say #kubuntu...I waited 15 minutes there with no response.
<KennyR> eyequeue, Did you come across anything in the mean-time, or are you currently using ANY sounds?
<eyequeue> KennyR, but the thing is, any irc sound file is fine, it doens't need to be xchat-specific
<unop> Trunkz,  address the person you are talking to, otherwise you might confuse people or get your posts lost in the busy channel :)
<KennyR> eyequeue, I dont have any sound files, this is a fresh install with some installs, and some removes, so I dont beleive I have any..
<unop> Trunkz,  did you ask me that? how can i goto X ?
<KennyR> eyequeue, You could always send some sound files over, via IRC, couldnt you??
<eyequeue> KennyR, so homer simpson for a mirc user is probably the same as for an xchat user ... no, i'm not that into sounds really, was the problem
<Jowi> AWOSLappy, hmmm, no idea about kde specific things unfortunately. if gtk apps work I would guess kde/qt apps would as well.
<Trunkz> unop, no need :p
<AWOSLappy> jowi OOo == gtk?!
<KennyR> oh, ok, thanks anyways eyequeue
<unop> Trunkz,  ok :)
<Trunkz> I just mounted my ubuntu partition.. so gonna try and find wher that config/.autostart hting is
<Jowi> AWOSLappy, I think OOo is built on something else.
<KennyR> eyequeue, I like sounds, because I just dont feel right when its all quiet, and I can hear my ears ringing... rather annoying really..
<AWOSLappy> jowi: I am downloading Kword to see if it works.
<Jowi> AWOSLappy, try mousepad, gedit or abiword.
<unop> Trunkz,  if you want a simple command to be run when an X session starts -- it's better to use ~/.xinitrc
<AWOSLappy> jowi: so far I have only tested KolourPaint and Krita.
<eyequeue> KennyR, yeah, that direct c-something c-comething send command, if i had them i think i could send ... you'd probably need to do some "allow" command on freenet, but i don't know the syntax myself
<Trunkz> unop, where is that .config folder? I cant find it.. (I'm in the root directory of the ubuntu partition)
<eyequeue> KennyR, oh, an idea!
<AWOSLappy> jowi: AbiWord...wow Ubuntu offers that?  I haven't seen that since Red Hat 9 :P
<KennyR> eyequeue, im listening.
<AWOSLappy> jowi: will Kword be suitable or would you rather me use abiword?
<unop> Trunkz,  under your home folder (~/) ... /home/$USER/.config/autostart
<Trunkz> okey
<AWOSLappy> unop: ooh there's an autostart?  does it work with kdm?
<eyequeue> KennyR, dig through /usr/share/sounds (browse with a player) and steal sounds from other apps for use in xchat!
<MartinSWE> does anyone know what this strange looking console is and why it starts everytime i press "Ctrl +F" ?? http://www.margus.se/strange.png
<ubuntu> I need help figuring out how to install grub to a mounted partition from a live cd
<AWOSLappy> KennyR you could always listen to music.
<eyequeue> KennyR, nothing says a game app's sounds aren't fair game on your own machine :)
<KennyR> eyequeue, lol, your absolutely right..
<Jowi> AWOSLappy, It would be nice to test if the problem is kde specific. kwrite is written for kde - mousepad, abiword or gedit uses gtk.
<unop> AWOSLappy,  well, all X sessions can use ~/.xinitrc .. i dunno about ~/.config/autostart tho, that looks very gnomish .. but i am sure there's a KDE one too you could use some smoke-and-mirrors to find out
<AWOSLappy> MartinSWE: that's xterm
<Trunkz> that shud work now. .lemme restart xD
<KennyR> AWOSLappy, I dont really have the money to buy any music cds, and my internet is too slow to support streaming.. the only alternative is P2P.. but thats illegal.
<MartinSWE> AWOSLappy, what is it used for?
<AWOSLappy> MartinSWE which I haven't seen since Red Hat 5 (1998) so thanks for the blast from the past!
<AWOSLappy> MartinSWE it's like gnome-terminal.  but it's realllllly old
<eyequeue> KennyR, but any "*.wav" on any web site out there is probably fair game to many non-lawyer types too ;-)
<AWOSLappy> KennyR ah.
<AWOSLappy> jowi okay
<ubuntu> Can somebody PLEASE help me install grub to a mounted partition from a live cd?
<AWOSLappy> unop okay thanks.
<mneptok> AWOSLappy: i use xterm every day :)
<AWOSLappy> mneptok really?  wow :D
<KennyR> eyequeue, Your right, but I think their more after the criminal downloading pirated music type..
<AWOSLappy> I used it in SuSE 9.1 when KDE broke.
<Jowi> xterm rocks
<AWOSLappy> then I switched to Ubuntu :D
<KennyR> eyequeue, I dont think youll get much jail time for downloading a Simpsons theme song..
<mneptok> ubuntu: that process is described in step-by-step detail on the wiki
<AWOSLappy> KennyR lol :P
<eyequeue> KennyR, and i wasn't talking like a song, just some beepy thing on someone's page, you don't want things more than a couple seconds i figure
<MartinSWE> AWOSLappy, hmm prehaps it snuck in with xbindkeys when i installed it..
<KennyR> eyequeue, Your absolutely right.
<AWOSLappy> MartinSWE yeah, it's possible.
<AWOSLappy> jowi :D  yes it does rock.
<Jowi> KennyR, no, but you will be condemned to Hell lol
* KennyR loves the ubuntu community, sooooooo friendly... *hates windows now, lack of support makes me sick*
<KennyR> Jowi, Lol, I figure im going there anyways.. =P
<mneptok> MartinSWE: xterm is in main. it's a default app.
<eyequeue> KennyR, i'magine if your "someone said my name" sound was ThemeSong.wav, in this conversation, for example
<KennyR> eyequeue, im not sure I understood that last bit..
<AWOSLappy> mneptok: really!?
* AWOSLappy tests it
<mneptok> sounds and IRC go together like a fluffy kitten and the surface of the sun.
* m_billybob cant wait to OC this puppy
<KennyR> mneptok, LMAO!!!
<fixius> ls
<fixius> ll
<AWOSLappy> mneptok hahahaha
<AWOSLappy> m_billybob -- Core 2 or Athlon?
<KennyR> mneptok, Yeah, I just need a small beep so I know when someones talking to me though..
<eyequeue> KennyR, lol, i put the Seinfeld bass guitar thing as a song on my personal playlist one day, and a friend was over, she ;aughed histarically, it's "short" comapred to my music collection songs, but face it, if it started playing every five lines worth of irc scroll, you'd go insance, it's too too long
<seamus7> Is GStreamer equivalent, worse or better than MPlayer? I'm just now installing packages and want to enable all the poopular codecs.
<MartinSWE> mneptok, when i installed xbindkeys it sudenly started apearing when i press "Ctrl +F" on my keyboard even though there is no such shortcut defined in either xbindkeys nor in the gnome-keybinding-properties.. any idea why?
<mneptok> KennyR: use the GAIM notification sound
<KennyR> mneptok, Thats what eyequeue recommended..
<mneptok> MartinSWE: ~/.profile ?
<eyequeue> insane
<fixius> anyone here any good with XGL on edgy for dual monitors?
<fixius> i'm having problems getting the session to work
<AWOSLappy> wheee
<Jowi> seamus7, it's different. haven't decided if one is better than the other... mplayer, xine or gstreamer
<AWOSLappy> mneptok: thank you!  http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/2126/xtermcs0.png
<m_billybob> AWOSLappy: AM2 3800+
<KennyR> lol how right you are eyequeue
<AWOSLappy> m_billybob *drool* :)
<seamus7> Jowi: do you just end up installing pretty much all of them?
<m_billybob> AWOSLappy: yeah well, im waiting on the cash for an opty ;) thats what im drooling over :)
<m_billybob> 1214 i think
<Pie-rate> I changed my gtk2 theme to a darker one, and it affects websites in firefox as well. is there any way to fix that?
<eyequeue> KennyR, yeah, i think i also found some useful still in the gnomemeeting package (which was instaled, but i never use, so the sounds are all "new" to me anyway, no meaning attached yet
<AWOSLappy> m_billybob ooooh Opteron64...MP?
<Airwulf> Can I get the device from a folder like (/dev/sdb1 mountet to /home)  and know I need to know on which device /home/test is
<m_billybob> AWOSLappy: AM2 64 bit opteron
<AWOSLappy> Airwulf type "mount | grep /home/test"
<KennyR> eyequeue, lol.. keyword: yet
<Jowi> seamus7, I use them all for different things. gstreamer because that's what Quod Libet (best music player yet) wants. I use mplayer for my Freevo install and xine (totem-xine) for when I want to play a clip.
<eyequeue> KennyR, anything that's communication oriented probably has ideal sounds, download something that you don't use, steal the sounds, and delete the package
<m_billybob> hmmm/me noticed his time is off
<AWOSLappy> Fri Feb 16 03:59:07 EST 2007
<AWOSLappy> ^ m_billybob
<KennyR> eyequeue, *browsing through the sounds folder as we speak*
<m_billybob> PST would be 1 am then
<m_billybob> (approx.)
<seamus7> Jowi: which do you use as a browser media plugin?
<eyequeue> KennyR, and you know they're all totally legal sounds, being in a package
<AWOSLappy> m_billybob yeah... what do you have?
<KennyR> =D
<KennyR> eyequeue, LOL I found the login sound..
<Jowi> seamus7, none. hate media in browsers.
<KennyR> eyequeue, If I change a sound, would it use the new sound on login?
<AWOSLappy> Fri Feb 16 04:00:01 EST 2007
<nevron> how can i learn which sound device i am currently using?
<Frogzoo> Pie-rate: tools -> addons -> themes maybe
<AWOSLappy> ^ now it's officially 1am, m_billybob :D
<m_billybob> 1 am now ;)
<MartinSWE> mneptok, aha! Found the shortcut in xbindkeys and fixed it, didnt see it at first because the "code" was written in keyboard key numbers or what ever its called..
<m_billybob> funny, i have time service running
<MartinSWE> thanks for the help anyway!
<Jowi> seamus7, I launch totem-xine if i need to look at a clip from the web :)
<m_billybob> AWOSLappy: this is my Windows XP box . . .
<AWOSLappy> MartinSWE: they are called scancodes   :)
<eyequeue> KennyR, just some thoughts, but you notice i didn't really point you to any real xchat sounds?  so technically i didn't answer, lol, i love this channel
<m_billybob> gaming rig.
<seamus7> Jowi: ok thx
<AWOSLappy> m_billybob :P
<KennyR> eyequeue, LOL
<m_billybob> i leave all the hard stuff like iSCSI, and Samba etc, up to my linux box ;)
<AWOSLappy> m_billybob :D
<AWOSLappy> jowi: uhoh.
* m_billybob isnt OS challenged
<AWOSLappy> jowi: I went to Format->Font in KWord.  it had Sans Serif highlighted...when I clicked on my font...no change in appearance :-(
<m_billybob> ;)
<eyequeue> KennyR, if the one i'm thinging you mean, yeah, you could then hear DuckJob.wav on every X signin :)
<Jowi> btw, anyone is running edgy on a intel mac mini and got the internal speaker to work?
<AWOSLappy> m_billybob ;)  try BSD yet?  :P
<KennyR> =P
<m_billybob> yeah years ago, i like the Ubuntu debian like 'install' method best. But I also love the SabayonLinux LiveCD, looks really good for a linux Desktop
<AWOSLappy> jowi: So...I ran KWord from the terminal / Konsole
<m_billybob> debian like system, got to love it
<AWOSLappy> lol @ quit message [04:02]  <-- LordSkylark has left this server ("Computers are like air conditioners - They can't do their job properly if you open windows!").
<AWOSLappy> ^ I love that.
<m_billybob> lol
<m_billybob> man
<m_billybob> you know what
<AWOSLappy> m_billybob what?
<AWOSLappy> jowi: the message on stderr is couldn't open fontconfigs chosen font with Xft!!!
<m_billybob> without sounding like a spokeperson for the darkside, i really dont see what the problem, this box has had months uptimes
<n4cht> what's the easiest way to check what network interfaces your system is capable of?
<m_billybob> spokeperson*
<KennyR> eyequeue, Give me a sound-check.. say my name..
<AWOSLappy> m_billybob s/spoke/spokes/  :P
<m_billybob> yeah . . .
<Jowi> AWOSLappy, first time I've seen a message like that. sorry
<eyequeue> KennyR, 1 2 3
<KennyR> hmm
<Tomcat_> AWOSLappy: lol, good one ;)
<KennyR> the beep didnt work
<AWOSLappy> m_billybob yeah.  My Windows 2000 box provided me with 53 days.  my Linux box?  107 days :D
<AWOSLappy> Tomcat_ :)
<AWOSLappy> jowi: aw.
<AWOSLappy> jowi: should I go to #KDE since #kubuntu is dead?
<m_billybob> AWOSLappy: my saying is, its not the OS, but that *thing* between the chair, and keyboard ;)
<m_billybob> (user)
<eyequeue> KennyR, xchat is weird, some things it requires you quit and restart the app.  not sure if this is one of those or not
<jussi01> PRBKAC
<xenophile7x7> PEBKAC!
<AWOSLappy> m_billybob PEBKAC!  (Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair)
<jussi01> PEBKAC
<AWOSLappy> we all screamed pebkac :P
<Jowi> AWOSLappy, think you better. could the font be corrupted?
<kane77> a bit of programming question, what are the columns in unix output (eg from ls command) separated with..)
<m_billybob> hehehe
<AWOSLappy> jowi: no, remember OOo works?
<KennyR> eyequeue, what would it be under, when someone says my name.. I assumed 'beep'
<m_billybob> AWOSLappy: like those people comming in here asking howto setup php/apache up as root ;)
<m_billybob> lmao
* Jowi need a coffee to wake up
* m_billybob smells another linux web server buring off in the ditance
<emo> guys I have a question, I'd put my google.com/linux as my first page in my browser however I can't open and always when try I got that error 403 forbidden what that means ? before was fine
<leagris> hello
<AWOSLappy> m_billybob haha
<eyequeue> KennyR, ahhhhhh, your uner one os the System menu items, aren;t you?
<eyequeue> KennyR, under one of
<KennyR> eyequeue, ??
<AWOSLappy> emo: www.google.com, not google.com
<AWOSLappy> anyways bye!
<KennyR> eyequeue, Wait.. I found the option
<eyequeue> KennyR, you want a setting in the xhat-itself menus, let me poke around and find it, if no one chimes in
<leagris> About anacron. I encounter a possible bug I'd like to report/track but it is not in Launchpad. Where should I go for that?
<AWOSLappy> bye m_billybob!
<KennyR> eyequeue, Ok
<m_billybob> you leaving ?
<cyphase> I've been thinking of putting up fliers at the local community college offering installation and configuration services for Ubuntu, at a price. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas of what I should put on it? Does anyone know of someone else doing this?
<KennyR> actually eyequeue
<AWOSLappy> m_billybob yeah, it's 4am here remember?  :P
<keith> can someone remind me how to run a .sh script
<KennyR> eyequeue, say my name again
<AWOSLappy> keith: ./name
<m_billybob> sleep well !
<AWOSLappy> m_billybob you too :)
<keith> AWOSLappy: hmm I tried that Ill try again
<leagris> keith, sh whateverscript
<AWOSLappy> keith: the first line should be:   "#!/bin/sh"
<coNP> keith: either give that execute permissions or start via the interpreter (e.g. sh <script>)
* m_billybob is itching to try his 'new' system out
<eyequeue> KennyR, Settings > Preferences > Chatting > Sound
<emo> AWOSLappy: I know man that problem is something else
<KennyR> eyequeue, Got it working..
<mneptok> #!/bin/bash
<eyequeue> KennyR, groovy
<m_billybob> mneptok: about rsync . . .
<bwilson> how do i disable this sudo thing?  i want to be able to su to root
<eyequeue> KennyR, what file did you use?   something short?
<KennyR> eyequeue, Was under Chatting > General > and Beep on highlighted messages was unchecked
<mneptok> bwilson: please don't
<KennyR> yeah..
<Jowi> !sudo | bwilson
<ubotu> bwilson: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bwilson> mneptok: why not?
<KennyR> eyequeue, It was info.wav or something
<leagris> according to /etc/anacrontab it never go to /etc/cron.dayly/ Is tha a bug or something apt-configurable?
<ardchoille> bwilson: That isn't supported configuration and can make your system less secure.
<KennyR> eyequeue, I found it inside the sounds folder you told me about.
<mneptok> bwilson: because sudo is far more secure
<emo> AWOSLappy: look that that is what my browser show up :    We're sorry...
<emo>     ... but your query looks similar to automated requests from a computer virus or spyware application. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now.
<emo>     We'll restore your access as quickly as possible, so try again soon. In the meantime, if you suspect that your computer or network has been infected, you might want to run a virus checker or spyware remover to make sure that your systems are free of viruses and other spurious software.
<eyequeue> bwilson, you don't want to disable sudo, you might want to enable root password, instructions (and reasons) here (watch the bot)
<emo>     We apologize for the inconvenience, and hope we'll see you again on Google.
<Bryann> what difference between using sudo or su?
<m_billybob> mneptok: when i said the other night, those params yo ugave me worked, well, only partially, when the files already exist, in the destination directory, it works, if they are not there, it still tried to copy everything
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > bwilson
<TheHerbalizer> so i tried installing debian on sda (having ubuntu installed on hda), and i think i moved grub off hda. i'd like to get it back there. assuming i dont care about what happens to the debian install on sda, how do i go about doing this?
<Bryann> end result is =
<mneptok> m_billybob: that's bizarre
<eyequeue> Bryann, sudo is basically safer, su does some things that some programmers may want i suppose
<m_billybob> mneptok: includes with rsync are case sensative ?
<emo> AWOSLappy: I know what I mean now ?
<jussi01> !grub | TheHerbalizer
<ubotu> TheHerbalizer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jowi> emo, AWOSLappy's gone to bed
<mneptok> m_billybob: yes
<KennyR>  AWOSLappy (n=awilcox@unaffiliated/awosdev) has left #ubuntu ("Check out #AWOS -- Holy cow, I'm [[White & Nerdy] ] ! -- I'm a Wikipedian and proud! -- me <3 Linux -- #Kubuntu FTW!")
<leagris> Bryann, sudo gives you a root session cooky permission to run listed allowed commands and it expires. Whereas su bring you to the root account shell without any controlable restrictions
<m_billybob> mneptok: anyhow, im willing to bet, its an Edgy glitch / bug
<emo> Jowi: you undertood my problem ?
<n4cht> so... does anyone know the answer?  what's the easiest way to check what network interfaces your system is capable of?
<emo> Jowi: what's is that man ?
<m_billybob> mneptok: there are a lot of Edgy bugs, so it wouldnt surprise me.
<Jowi> emo, I wasn't following what you were doing
<m_billybob> udev causing IET (iSCSI), and Xen not to function correctly forstarters
<Bryann> hmm it hasn't (sudo) caused me any problems yet
<emo> Jowi: cool I gonna explain to you
<cyphase> i don't know if my last message went through, so here it goes again..
<emo> Jowi: okay ?
<eyequeue> Bryann, both can hose your system totally if you're not careful of course, i didn't mean to imply that any type of rooting is "safe" heh
<m_billybob> bbiaf
<kane77> a bit of programming question, what are the columns in unix output (eg from ls command) separated with..??
<cyphase> I've been thinking of putting up fliers at the local community college offering installation and configuration services for Ubuntu, at a price. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas of what I should put on it? Does anyone know of someone else doing this?
<Jowi> emo, sure
<eyequeue> kane77, as in spaces vs tabs?  spaces i believe
<kane77> eyequeue, yes that's what I meant...
<KennyR> cyphase, Why charge, ubuntu is a 'free' community.. its better that way..
<Bryann> I think it would depend on your market cyphase
<KennyR> cyphase, Do it for the community, just like the community does it for you...
<TheHerbalizer> jussi01: thanks, hopefully this works
<cyphase> KennyR: same reason Canonical charges for support
<Bryann> I generally charge 75 hr to work on someone's machine
<eyequeue> cyphase, sounds like i've read that question on the forums maybe.  my personal feeling is probably differs a lot from one location to the next
<ardchoille> kane77: Try this: echo "this is a " \ "test"
<kane77> eyequeue, so only the same number of spaces? (I need that for parsing the output)
<jussi01> TheHerbalizer: No probs mate -
<KennyR> cyphase, Not to be cruel, but thats just making it harder for people..
<jmazaredo> i get ide : failed opcode was : unknown     while installing 6.10  why i get this error
<KennyR> cyphase, Its better to help one another for free..
<Bryann> but I GIVE u/kubuntu cds to the public library
<emo> Jowi: right my browser was working fine but today I open it and I got that message 403 forbidden, so I can't open www.google.com/linux
<cyphase> KennyR: i do help people for free
<Bryann> and will take emails to help
<cyphase> mostly friends
<Jowi> emo, clear the cache and the cookies and try again...?
<cyphase> KennyR: but i can't spend all my time helping people for free
<KennyR> cyphase, Thats good.. so why dont you just get a job then?
<cyphase> you have to have money
<KennyR> cyphase, keep ubuntu free
<cyphase> KennyR: i'm not charging for the CD
<KennyR> cyphase, Why!?!? Many other people do..
<nevron> anybody who can help me configure my logitech mouse?
<eyequeue> kane77, man there really must be a definitive place to look that up, but i can't think of where.  all i can really say is experiment before you do anything irrevocable
<ardchoille> cyphase: You aren't in the Seattle WA area are you?
<stevr1it> hello, i need someone to help me step by step in a very difficult operation. I need to move teh root to another hard disk which has only 2 partitions, one in windows and one ext3 with the home of uubuntu 6.10
<bluefox83> where can i get the public key for beryl?
<cyphase> ardchoille: no
<jmazaredo> also end_request : i/o error, dev hdd, sector 1259296 while installing can anyone help me
<bluefox83> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Frogzoo> !mouse | nevron
<ubotu> nevron: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<cyphase> KennyR: why is charging for my time wrong?
<nevron> frogzoo i tried everythin in the ubuntu forums i am not able to make it work thanks though
<KennyR> cyphase, Because this community is free, and everybody likes it that way... EVERYONE in here is helping each other for free.. Their NOT charging..
<walla> could anyone give me a hand with converting audio files from m4a to mp3?
<emo> Jowi: doesn't work I did try to open with another browser but didn't work.
<KennyR> cyphase, If you need money and want to help do something, get a real job.. Like at a hospitol or something..
<cyphase> KennyR: and i help people in here when i can as well. and i help my friends for free. but i can't help everybody for free
<Jowi> KennyR, power to cyphase if (s)he can get paid doing what (s)he like.
<stevr1it> who will be so kind to help me? i don't dare to do t by myself
<Bryann> well I do do a few charging 140 us but that includes a Crossover license and reinstalling their essential win32 programs
<cyphase> Jowi: he :)
<pavs> any tutorial for installing dynamic ip with registered domain name with apache on ubuntu?
<emo> Jowi: any ideal what could be ?
<KennyR> Jowi, I just think its wrong, that you should charge for helping another person..
<Frogzoo> nevron: which mouse?
<nevron> logitech mx 500
<KennyR> Jowi, The whole point of helping someone is to do something nice for one another.. with no price..
<cyphase> KennyR: why is helping people with ubuntu not a "real" job? do i have to have an office?
<Frogzoo> nevron: just a mo
<jussi01> !offtopic
<KennyR> Jowi, Otherwise.. it isnt 'help' at all.. its just a service..
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eyequeue> cyphase, this is discussed on the web site i believe, and i've seen it become a heated debate sometimes, some places :)  i hope it won't here :)  but it is allowed, but it also goes against many individuals idea of "right" so just know it can be a "hot" topic? :)  thanks
<nevron> thnak you frogzoo
<CorpseFeeder> ok... apparently my drive looks like cactus, so I'll reformat and see what goes pear-shaped
<KennyR> cyphase,  Otherwise.. it isnt 'help' at all.. its just a service..
<cyphase> KennyR: what do you do for a living?
<bluefox83> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jowi> KennyR, you can't work for free forever.
<mackinac> well if people want to pay for the service...
<KennyR> cyphase, Im in construction, real-estate, etc
<cyphase> KennyR: do you build/sell houses?
<pavs> any tutorial for installing dynamic ip with registered domain name with apache on ubuntu?
<KennyR> cyphase, I earn my money..
<KennyR> cyphase, Yes I do..
<emo> Jowi: ?
<AbsintheSyringe> quick question, I'm not familiar with ubuntu, what's the minimum configuration?
<eyequeue> cyphase, did i say that clearly enough, and non-offensively?  (this is why i'm not an op lol)
<unop> pavs,  what exactly do you want to do?
<KennyR> cyphase, But im not 'helping' them by building their house.. Im doing it for service
<ardchoille> KennyR , cyphase Perhaps this needs to go to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<AbsintheSyringe> I want t install ubuntu on my friends 800mhz and 128mb ram
<cyphase> KennyR: why don't you help people get a house? why do you charge for it? now it's not help, it's a service
<Bryann> don;t  think automatix works anymore anyway as the plf repos are dead and gone
<KennyR> ardchoille, Topic has ended anyways
<cyphase> eyequeue: ardchoille: sorry about that
<Jowi> emo, I have no idea. clear the cache, restart browser. all i can think of if this problem only appear on that site
<KennyR> cyphase, Do w/e.. im done wasting time.. I like to help people for free
<pavs> i have dynamic ip i want use my registered domain name in my home computer
<Frogzoo> nevron: edit your xorg.conf mouse section like so: works for me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6076/
<jussi01> AbsintheSyringe: use xubuntu alternate cd - you will be fine
<emo> Jowi: is only in that site I have done that already.
<Kornikopic2> Hi all! Someone to help me ?
<nevron> frogzoo i am trying and i'let you know what happens
<eyequeue> cyphase, i was just trying to head it off at the pass, *before* any flame wars started, just because i've seen them before, i'm sure you would never have slipped into one, no insult my firend :)
<jussi01> !ask | Kornikopic2
<nevron> do i need a fresh restart or can i just kill x and relogin?
<ubotu> Kornikopic2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jmazaredo> what is wrong when i get error ide:failed opcode was:unknown when installing linux
<cyphase> eyequeue: none taken, i understand
<Kornikopic2> I've a problem with flash player 9 and firefox
<Kornikopic2> I've installed firefox 2.0.0.1 and flash player 9. Installation OK
<keith> damn I just installed 6.10 and Jahshaka is a *(&(^&(* to install
<G0ttsche> whats Jahshaka?
<Kornikopic2> When I go to a web site which contains flash element, it's ask to me to install flash player
<Frogzoo> keith: you get it working?
<Kornikopic2> Is there a solution?
<keith> G0ttsche:  you can make cool video demos
<Frogzoo> !flash | Kornikopic2
<ubotu> Kornikopic2: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Jowi> pavs, that is not recommended. when you set up a domain name against an ipaddress it will take a few days for it to be updated
<keith> no solution
<Bryann> does the flash plugin show in about:plugins
<goban> how do you find out what your super key is
<G0ttsche> that sounds pretty cool Keith
<Frogzoo> goban: it's the windows key
<keith> G0ttsche: ya it was in 6.06  :(
<ardchoille> keith: What was in 6.06?
<Kornikopic2> Thanks Frogzoo, I try now !
<keith> ardchoille: Jahshaka
<Jowi> pavs, if you have a resonably stable "dynamic" ip (for example it only change one per six months) it's no problem.
<ardchoille> !jashaka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jashaka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<G0ttsche> keith: ah I have to look into this
<pavs> i still want to do it i did in my windows box it was preety straight forward, now that i dont use windows anymore i want to know how to do it in linux, i already have al the servers installed
<goban> Frogzoo: its not doing what it should, is there a way to verify its working?
<ardchoille> keith: Jashaka isn't in 6.06. I run 6.06
<Jowi> pavs, what do you mean you did it in Windows?
<keith> ardchoille: but I know how to install it if your interested
<pavs> its preety stable rarely gets changed
<ardchoille> keith: What is it?
<jussi01> pavs: dyndns i think - google it
<keith> ardchoille: its a good for making video intros
<pavs> jowi i used a software called directupdate that update my ip to the server
<stevr1it> please anyone to help me to copy step by step the root partition to another hard disk and to modify the fstab and grub?
<coNP> ! ddclient | pavs
<ubotu> pavs: ddclient: Update dynamic IP address at DynDNS.org. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.6.7-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 46 kB, installed size 272 kB
<coNP> I hope this helps, pavs
<kungfugoat> what's that command to check what library a program uses?
<nevron> Frogzoo thank you for your help it worked like a charm thank you very much
<Jowi> pavs, you don't set the A record in the operating system. if you purchased a domain name you set it up with a dns tool where you bought it.
<Frogzoo> nevron: yw
<pavs> i will check it out can i use my registered paid domain with that?
<Jowi> coNP, he's got a registered name
<coNP> oh, I am not sure, but it is worth trying, I think
<Jowi> pavs, you should go to the site from were you registered the domain and set it up from there.
<coNP> pavs, which site?
<unop> pavs, if you have a dynamic IP address, you might want to use something like no-ip or dyndns or zoneedit in conjunction with your domain name
<pavs> jowi http://www.zoneedit.com/ check this out
<unop> pavs, so you want to use zoneedit then?
<ddnngg> ddnngg@ddnngg-Ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /media/iso/htd-foef.bin /media/cdrom0
<ddnngg> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<ddnngg>        missing codepage or other error
<ddnngg>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ddnngg>        dmesg | tail  or so
<ddnngg> ddnngg@ddnngg-Ubuntu:~$
<ddnngg> any1 can help ... ??
<unop> !paste | ddnngg
<ubotu> ddnngg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pavs> hoping
<Jowi> pavs, that's nice from them. free of charge for 5 domains. not bad
<ddnngg> sorry
<unop> pavs,  you need to change the NS records on your domain name to use the zoneedit nameservers and then use a zoneedit client to update zoneeedit
<pavs> crap i have to go, something happened, i will come back later to talk about this,might need helpto set it up. tnx
<ddnngg> for iso i use : sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /media/iso/diablo_2_expansion_disc.iso /media/cdrom0
<coNP> pavs: this site states that ddclient is okay for that
<unop> ddnngg,  how can you be sure that htd-foef.bin is an .iso file?
<ddnngg> but it dont work with bin's
<pavs> be back later sorry
<unop> ddnngg,  use something like unrar to extract the files
<ddnngg> and pack them to iso ??
<tim167> how can i prevent my screen from going in standby ?
<unop> ddnngg,  if you want that, you can do that later -- but i suppose you are mounting this file to get at the contents, right?
<st3> tim167, don't do it, save energy.
<ddnngg> no
<ddnngg> Cedega ;)
<tim167> st3: i need this for a presentation , just one night, ill turn off the heating
<cyclops> need help with a recording issue
<unop> ddnngg,  then yes, make an ISO after
<st3> well. if you use ubuntu, you will have a fancy graphical tool to do that
<st3> just check in "screensaver" options
<jstarcher> how do I get a whole directory with the commandline ftp client?
<Jowi> st3, gnome-power-preferences if the screensaver is already turned off.
<stevr1it> does anyone can help me to move the root of ubuntu 6.10 to another hard disk, change the fstab and to move grub also? i would not like to make a mistake
<Jowi> tim, gnome-power-preferences if the screensaver is already turned off.
<Jowi> st3, sorry was meant for tim167
<st3> Jowi, i never used ubuntu and never will. i'm here by mistake :P
<nevron> can anybody help me about this error?
<nevron> (gksudo:7357): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<Jowi> st3, welcome :) Join the dark side
<jens> hello, I'm a student of the uni of gent (belgium) and we got the permission to install ubuntu on some uni pc's. We would like to use fai to do this, but we dont really know how to correctly set this up. Is there anybody here who could help us? or tell me where I could get help? thx
<tim167> Jowi i tried Power Management "put display to sleep when inactive for <never>" but that doesnt work, sceen still goes in standby, i remember doing this before adding something about DPMS in xorg.conf, but i cant remember what it was, it had to do with "energy star" setting too...
<Jowi> nevron, install the pixmaps engine
<Jowi> jens, what is "fai"?
<cyclops> if I uninstall OSS will ALSA stop working?
<unop> ddnngg,  http://www.securityfocus.com/archive/104/450752/30/60/threaded
<nevron> Jowi: i can't find it in synaptic?
<jens> Fully Automatic Installation
<CorpseFeeder> i formatted the drive and reinstalled and it's all working again with no errors from fsck. I think the problem might be connected with the fact that I am running an ultra320 drive on an ultra2 SCSI adapter... so I will take the drive out and sell it, and replace it with an old ATA133 drive instead.
<jens> Jowi: fai is an acronim for Fully Automatic Installation
<ardchoille> tim167: xset -dpms ?
<kungfugoat> I'm trying to use Rhythmbox but it's telling me that I need GStreamer plugins to play mp3 files
<kungfugoat> how I wish my ipod could play ogg
<tim167> ardochoille: yes somethig like that ... xset -dpms off ?
<jens> we just want a way to install ubuntu from a server, I'm talking over 100 pc's here, so doing one by one with a cd isn't really a good option
<ardchoille> tim167: man xset, it explains a lot.
<nevron> Jowi: the module is called gtk-engines-pixmap and it is already installed
<ddnngg> unop http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Tools/Mount-ISO-image-2216.shtml
<ddnngg> hmmm :>
<Jowi> nevron, no, that one's for gtk1.2
<nevron> ok which package am i looking for
<tim167> ardchoille: thanks! i think thats what i needed, going to try it by not touching computer for a while now :)
<jekson_> hi, I need to acess to the folder c:\program files created by WINE how can i do this
<jens> jekson_: in your wine folder there should be a program calded explorer.exe
<jens> you can use this
<Jowi> nevron, wait a second. will check. it's not in the repos (maybe it's installed by default nowadays i don't know). will have a look
<ardchoille> nevron: Which type of theme are you trying to use?
<nevron> Jowi thank you for your hardwork :)
<CheshireViking> jekson_, from memory, if you open your home folder and set it to display hidden files & folders, there should be a .wine folder, i think the c:\program files is held within that folder
<jekson_> but where is the wine folder i don't find it
<jekson_> ok I try
<ardchoille> jekson_: CTRL+h in nautilus will unhide hidden files/folders
<nevron> ardchoille: what do you mean by that this error message appears on any theme i use since the installation
<sancho21> anybody know hardware information like Everest in Linux? So I can easily know my hardware specification.
<nevron> even in the deafult ubuntu theme i get the same error
<ardchoille> nevron: That kind of error message usually means you don't have the engine that the theme needs to use.
<unop> sancho21,  lshw and hwinfo
<ardchoille> nevron: Have yo been deleting files with sudo lately?
<nevron> ardchoille: :) no
<jekson_> i found it thanks
<stevr1it> i need to more the root of ubuntu , which is in one hard disk , to another hard disk , whoc an help me step by step?
<ardchoille> nevron: Is there anything in /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines ?
<jstarcher> hey can someone explain to me why when I run "mget somedirectory" it says no file or directory?????
<nevron> ardchoille:let me see well i dont have the 2.4.0 folder instead i have the 2.10.0
<ardchoille> nevron: You're on Edgy?
<nevron> yes i am on 6.10
<Jowi> nevron, i found the libpixmap engine there. it should be included.
<wijnand> why can't i change anything about the launchers in my menu? when i do, i can choose between "revert" and "close", and the only difference seems to be that close both reverts AND closes...
<nevron> Jowi under /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines$ i do not have a libpixmap enigne
<ardchoille> nevron: You should have some libpixmap.* files in there
<nevron> ardchoille: under /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines$ i do not have a libpixmap enigne
<ardchoille> nevron: Ok, sounds like a theme is trying to use the libpixmap engine but you don't have it.
<nevron> ok how do i install it?
<Lynoure> jstarcher: Directory is not a file in the ftp sense, I think, try using directory/* instead on just cd directory and them mget *
<jstarcher> Lynoure, I read that mget is not for getting directories anyways
<Jowi> nevron, here, take mine: http://burninghands.eu/pixmap/
<cyclops> I need help trying to capture audio from my microphone in Ubuntu...  Its a Sound Blaster Live! card, mic works in Windows, and I've set the capture settings according to the Ubuntu forum solution, it still doesn't work, so I'd like some help.
<jstarcher> Lynoure, and that you should tar it first
<nevron> jowi and ardchoille there's no package listed under synaptic called libpixmap engine?
<Lynoure> jstarcher: tar it first? What's the 'it' in this? (note, I have no more context than your question above)
<benabag> does anyone know if the bcm4311 wifi card will be supported in feisty without ndisswrapper?
<nevron> Jowi should i take all the listed files?
<ardchoille> nevron: apt-cache policy gtk2-engines-pixbuf   and see if that is installed or not
<jstarcher> Lynoure, the ftp man :P
<Jowi> nevron, ah wait. it is in the gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<Bergcube> I'm having a temporarily fit of alzheimers...  You can download floppy images off the net for example to update a machine's flash bios.  What command / utility do we use under Ubuntu to write such an image TO the floppy?  :-S
<Jowi> nevron, if installing gtk2-engines-pixbuf doesn't help, yeah take them all
<Mazaev> Bergcube: dd
<nevron> ok thank you i am trying now
<ardchoille> nevron: gtk2-engines-pixbuf provides the libpixmap engines
<bwilson> how can i figure out where samba has mounted my network drive?
<Bergcube> Mazaev~  There it was.  Thanks!
<nevron> ok found it synaptic and installing it
<tom__> Hello
<tom__> can any 1 give me links 2 a program that can burn iso files to disc, like alcohol 120%
<Lynoure> jstarcher: you do not need to tar ftp. Nor to tar the files on the server to get them with mget
<Mazaev> tom__: sudo apt-get install k3b
<ardchoille> tom__: nautilus can do that, graveman (repos) can do that, k3b (repos) can do that.
<nevron> ok i have a different error now :)
<ardchoille> nevron: Pastebin the error?
<jstarcher> Lynoure, when I do what you say it does this: mget forums/memberlist.php? y
<jstarcher> local: forums/memberlist.php: No such file or directory
<nevron> anyway things seem to work besides all the error messegas in the terminal i think i can get away with this thank you
<Jowi> jens, by the way; have a look here under the "advanced" section you might find what you're looking for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Lynoure> jstarcher: But I probably still do not know what you meant with 'tar it' so maybe I'll just stop trying to help and let someone elso do it
<jstarcher> Lynoure, well I just did mget *
<jstarcher> and got that
<ICQnumber> does ubuntu has only gnome window manger and kubuntu only kde?
<Lynoure> ICQnumber: you can install both on both
<unop> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<variant> ICQnumber: you can install any window manager/desktop environment youw ant
<unop> !fluxbuntu
<ardchoille> ICQnumber: You can install all kinds of window managers and esktops from the repos
<variant> ICQnumber: if your using kubuntu you can still install and use gnome
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<nevron> jowi: can you help about my soundcard?
<vlt> Hello. How can I capture (a part of) the X screen? Is there something like ksnapshot but for movies?
<Jowi> ICQnumber, installed by default, yes. you can install kubuntu-desktop to get the full kde environment (ubuntu style)
<ardchoille> !istanbul | vlt
<ubotu> vlt: istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<KingSnake> anyone know why gaim interface gets mangled when I scroll? sorry if it's considered a GAIM problem but maybe someone else here has experienced the same, I have Ubuntu 6.10
<Jowi> nevron, depends on what the prob is
<Frogzoo> ICQnumber: maybe you just want to change themes
<Lynoure> jstarcher: Is it a public ftp server you are connecting to? I could give it a shot so see if there is something wrong at their end
<vlt> ardchoille: Thank you.
<nevron> adrchoille and jowi i started a thread in ubuntu forums here is the problem
<nevron> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2161769#post2161769
<ICQnumber> okey, thank you for your replies
<Lynoure> jstarcher: if it is your local server, check that you do have read permission on those files...
<ardchoille> nevron: Sorry can't help with sound.. I don't use sound.
<ddnngg> http://wklej.org/id/29550c436
<ddnngg> any1 can help ??
<nevron> ardchoille: :) thanks anyways
<zynergi> anyone using broadcom 54g wireless on ubuntu?
<zynergi> im trying to figure out how to get wireless working on my laptop
<ICQnumber> is there a good ati fglrx driver support for (k)ubuntu?
<Jowi> nevron, you can set the default soundcard with "asoundconf". if that doesn't do it for you, disable the onboard sound in bios if you need.
<Frogzoo> ICQnumber: the latest proprietary fglrx meets all my needs
<J_P> hi all
<nevron> Jowi i have already disabled the onboard soundcard from the bios settings yet ubuntu is somehow able to use it :)
<Frogzoo> !fglrx | ICQnumber
<ubotu> ICQnumber: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ICQnumber> frogzoo: like a 3d acceleration?
<Mazaev> nevron: what's the output of `modprobe|grep snd`?
<Frogzoo> ICQnumber: yep, there's a repo for the proprietary fglrx - just follow the howto
<ICQnumber> i do not have ubuntu installed i m just thinking about it
<Mazaev> err
<Mazaev> that should be lsmod, not modprobe
<Frogzoo> ICQnumber: 3d works, suspend works, screensavers work - I'm 100% content
<nevron> hmm are you sure this is the right command?
<Mazaev> nevron: lsmod.. and err.. don't paste tha tinto the chan :-)
<Frogzoo> ICQnumber: beryl doesn't however
<ticki> i want to execute a start up SH script. does anybody know a way to do this. i found that i specify more than one GUI program. only the first will be executed and once this one is closed the next one will be executed, and so forth. is there a way to avoid this?
<ICQnumber> i have seen this fglrx howto, but can u use xgl, compiz or beryl with this fglrx driver without any problems?
<unop> ticki,  send each command into the background and that'll ensure non-blocking
<ticki> unop: how do you do that?
<unop> ticki,  e.g. command &
<Jowi> nevron, Mazaev's idea can do the trick. disable the mpu-401 module
<nevron> Mazaev: here is the output of lsmod http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6079/ :)
<ticki> great. i tested it from the command line and it works. thanks.
<zynergi> anyone using broadcom 54g wireless on ubuntu?
<zynergi> im trying to figure out how to get wireless working on my laptop
<zynergi> not sure what to do..
<Peace> heya
<ticki> unop: thanks a lot. bye bye
<ICQnumber> frogzoo: ohhh, so you can not...
<unop> ticki, yw :)
<Frogzoo> ICQnumber: beryl did work for me for a couple of days - it's still beta though
<Jowi> nevron, blacklist the snd-mpu401 module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<J_P> hey all, is possible install xubuntu on pentium 100mhz ?
<tom__> hey guys
<tom__> help me with this error
<tom__> The filename "jre-1_5_0_11-linux-i586-rpm.bin" indicates that this file is of type "unknown". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "shell script". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<tom__> Do not open the file unless you created the file yourself, or received the file from a trusted source. To open the file, rename the file to the correct extension for "shell script", then open the file normally. Alternatively, use the Open With menu to choose a specific application for the file
<tom__> i dont know the extension for shell script, is it .sh?
<FirstStrike> !pastebin | tom__
<ubotu> tom__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nevron> Jowi how can i do that i am sorry for me being such an ignorrant newbie
<defrysk> tom java is available in the repos
<tom__> oh
<tom__> well how do i run K3B
<defrysk> tom apt-cache search jre
<tom__> or w\e, i just instalkled it via termanial
<ICQnumber> frogzoo: i currently use opensuse, and ati allows to generate a suse-rpm package for me, so i can use beryl and compiz with with xgl withoout any problems
<Bonanzo> How to I print the version of Ubuntu in my terminal ? .. cat /etc/issue?
<defrysk> yes
<Jowi> nevron, "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist". at the end of the file add "blacklist snd-mpu401"
<nevron> without the quotes? :)
<zynergi> anyone gotten Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller working on ubuntu?
<Bonanzo> defrysk yes to my question?
<Jowi> nevron, yes
<defrysk> yes
<Jowi> nevron, oops, should be snd_mpu401
<tom__> How can i run nautilus or w\e its called, i need to burn an iso
<Bonanzo> defrysk Does /etc/issue works in every linux distro? Like fedora, suse, debian?
<defrysk> tom open filemanager and rightclick the iso , and select burn
<nevron> Jowi ok i just did that now can i just ctrl+alt+backspace and relogin
<Mazaev> I think it actualls IS snd-mpu401
<nevron> which one is correct :)
<jekson_> how can acess to hide folder with console
<Mazaev> hell, put both
<defrysk> Bonanzo, in debian based it does afaIk
<ICQnumber> frogzoo: and i m thinking about what the next distribution i give a try...
<nevron> hahahha Mazaev that was a great advice :)
<Bonanzo> defrysk And what is the equivalent cmd for redhat-basied ?
<nevron> ok i am nuking the system wait :D
<defrysk> Bonanzo, donno, try #fedora
<Frogzoo> ICQnumber: beryl is _beta_ I'm just assuming by the time it's released it will work - feisty is coming in april
<unop> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Bonanzo> defrysk What about "uname -a" .. same thing? Correct?
<unop> Bonanzo,  that doesnt tell you what distro you use tho
<defrysk> uname - a gives the kernel info
<defrysk> uname = linux
<nevron> this time the default soundcard thingy is just empty
<unop> Bonanzo,  usually distros have a /etc/release  .. on redhat it might be /etc/{redhat,REDHAT}-release on suse /etc/SUSE-release ..
<nevron> :)
<Jowi> nevron you need to reboot
<nevron> should i do another lsmod and do a pastebin
<nevron> ok i am rebooting
<Bonanzo> unop It's better if i can use the wildcard =) .. /etc/*-release ..
<walla> could anyone help with installing gtkpod? when it opens it opens an error box, but gives me no error message
<unop> Bonanzo,  that'd skip out /etc/release tho :)
<Arcad4> hi i have a prob....my mouse freezes in edgy.
<ICQnumber> frogzoo: can you use compiz then, why do u think, beryl is beta?
<unop> Bonanzo,  lsb_release -a should work on LSB distros -- there's also /proc/version
<nevron> ok now i cant run xmms it tells me to check some settings about my soundcard :D
<nevron> trying amarok
<Mazaev> nevron: in xmms, check if it's set to use alsa
<nevron> xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers :O
<Mazaev> and the right device
<jekson_> <jekson_> how can acess to hide folder with console
<Bonanzo> unop, defrysk thanks!
<Bonanzo> unop, defrysk thanks!
<Bonanzo> anyone uses or used LinuxMIPS
<wijnand> why can't i change anything about the launchers in my menu? when i do, i can choose between "revert" and "close", and the only difference seems to be that close both reverts AND closes...
<nevron> Mazaev it is set to Alsa 1.2.1.0 output plugin [libALSA.so] 
<Arcad5> :(
<Jowi> nevron, "asoundconf list" to see by what name it goes under. then "asoundconf set-default-card name"
<Arcad5> my pc freezes on edgy
<Mazaev> nevron: are there any devices in the dropdown menu?
<nevron> by the way the sound works when i am loggin in
<kraut> moin
<candyban> Hi guys.
<Arcad5> is it any software witch might help me troubleshoot the hardware?
<nevron> yes the SBLIVE is listed by the way
<mackinaw> hi guy
<nevron> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available
<Jowi> nevron, using gnome or kde?
<nevron> i am using gnome
<paitken> can someone please help -- i'm getting an error 21 when trying to dual boot
<nevron> the above error message is given by sound test
<candyban> I would like to use the RAID on my motherboard (Asus P5WDG2 WS Professional) which is an Intel ICH7R. Does anyone know where I can find additional information if the driver is supported in a more recent kernel version (e.g. 2.6.20)? (It's not supported in 2.6.17)
<candyban> All references in google I found were pretty old
<Jowi> nevron, use alsa.
<Arcad5> paitken:paste the error Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<paitken> Arcad5: i can't paste the error, it's when i start the computer?
<nevron> ans by using alsa as playback
<candyban> There appear to be drivers for 2.4 kernels and I have drivers for a 2.6.12 kernel which was shipped on the cd
<mackinaw> grub error
<nevron> Jowi i am already using ALSA
<paitken> Yeah, it's a grub error.
<paitken> Arcad5: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6083/
<Jowi> nevron, that is strange. ok, since it did work before even though it switched the cards around, have a look here under "Configuring default soundcards / stopping soundcards from switching":::: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<mackinaw> lol
<onats> can i isntall with just 3 GB of HD Space?
<nevron> Jowi ok i am reading it
<paitken> Is there a way to just use Lilo instead of crap GRUB
<Jowi> paitken, sudo apt-get install lilo
<Arcad5> paitken:u have a live cd out hand?
<erUSUL> paitken: install and configure it...
<bones> hi
<erUSUL> !ohmy > paitken
<bones> im install  edgy32bit but I get HV over frequency range
<bones> no video
<paitken> Arcad5: yes, i have a live cd.  i'm on it right now.  connected to a terminal server.
<Arcad5> paitken:good type as root "fdisk -l"
<Arcad5> give me the partition with the grub on EX:(hda0)
<spectei> hey... how come linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic does not have 'nvidia.ko' but linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic does have 'nvidia.ko'
<spectei> also
<paitken> Arcad5, it asks for a password, is there a default password or do I need to set it?
<bwilson> I installed wine.  where would the system files be located?
<Arcad5> u use Knoppix?
<paitken> Arcad5: no, i'm on the live cd of ubuntu as we speak.
<bones> can anyone help me with my newly installed edgy32bit saying HV over frequency range(monitor) no video BRB
<Arcad5> it asks a password in terminal?
<erUSUL> bones: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<benabag> does anyone know if the bcm4311 wifi card will be supported in feisty without ndisswrapper?
<paitken> Arcad5: it shows ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Arcad5> paitken:u have knoppix live cd?
<paitken> Arcad5: no i don't
<paitken> Im in as root
<Arcad5> u know the name of the partition with grub on it?
<Arcad5> Example (hda0,hdc1..)
<paitken> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6084/
<paitken> sda0
<Arcad5> type in "grub"
<paitken> ok
<paitken> now what
<Arcad5> then "setup (sdc2)
<paitken> what will that do?
<paitken> (im dual booting)
<Arcad5> paste the response
<paitken> k
<paitken> Error 23: Error while parsing number
<Arcad5> try "setup (sdc1)"
<paitken> with or without quotes?
<mackinaw> without
<paitken> same error.
<Kleos> hey guys, what are the chances of ubuntu supporting my sata contollers on my old mother
<Kleos> board
<Arcad5> is that eror after installing windows patiken?
<Kleos> sorry :)
<KingSnake> Kleos: is it an Sil113 or something?
<paitken> Arcad5: I've had windows installed.
<Kleos> sorry mate, im not sure i understand you?
<Kleos> it's a 3 year old motherboard
<KingSnake> Kleos: I was asking about the SATA controller
<Kleos> 2.4 gig processor, i have win 20003 running on it, but it runs as slow as
<KingSnake> I see
<Kleos> umm mate, it's a ummm
<LMNT_OX> hey all
<Arcad5> u can use lilo...
<KingSnake> well, considering it supports my SATA 2 controller and drivers more than passably well, I'd say there's a good chance it'll work fine
<Kleos> sweet
<LMNT_OX> my internet isnt working on my ubuntu???? ne tips???
<Kleos> i also have a pci to sata controller i brought off ebay, i have the windows drivers, but i dunno about unbuntu
<KingSnake> I've had problems with those stupid sil113 SATA chips though, complete crap
<paitken> Arcad5: Since I'm using the live cd from ubuntu, do you think that would have an issue why the drives aren't showing up right?
<mackinaw> wouldn't running the liveCd answer "will it work" questions?
<Kleos> will unbuntu run fast on a 2.4 gig with 512 meg of ram?
<KingSnake> mackinaw: that's how I found out :)
<LMNT_OX> my internet isnt working on my ubuntu???? ne tips???
<erUSUL> Kleos: sure
<LMNT_OX> ...
<Kleos> ok, 2003 runs like crap
<bwilson> has anybody gotten Photoshop working on Wine?
<KingSnake> the running-OS installer is fantastic too
<LMNT_OX> ...
<Kleos> ok guys, gonna burn the image off the ubuntu website ;)
<CheshireViking> Kleos, ubuntu runs fast enough on my 1.2 Ghz, 256Mg ram machine
<Kleos> thanks all and wish me luck
<Kleos> nice
<LMNT_OX> ne 1
<mackinaw> !patience | LMNT_OX
<ubotu> LMNT_OX: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kleos> will ubuntu run the linux version of utorrent?
<LMNT_OX> oic
<LMNT_OX> sorry
<KingSnake> bwilson: I tried, now it's just a matter of getting it to see the native drive, it's looking for some strange //J
<mackinaw> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kleos> and im told it has a good ftp server and client?
<LMNT_OX> !repeat
<Arcad5> paitken:try grub-install /dev/sdc2
<Dimensions> Hiya ... i am installing ubuntu on my usb 2 gb flash drive ..its asking where will i install my Grub ... hd0 .... where should i install boot loader if im to boot from my flash drive always without a hdd ?
<spinster> how i can install Adobe flash player
<spinster> somebody can help me ?
<osfameron> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<kungfugoat> I just got an adaptec scsi raid 2120 card and 3 ibm drives
<kungfugoat> how's the support for the card?
<osfameron> spinster: those links should help
<unop> Kleos,  ubuntu is linux, you know? :)
<KingSnake> spinster: very easy, get the lates, Adobe Flash player 9 for Linux from their site, extract, run the install script, at least that's all I had to do to get it to work
<godhell> yo, I just started opening browsers in mozilla on my newly installed ubuntu on another computer and were updating everything at the same time and it just froze, any way to close mozilla by force or something?
<Kleos> hehe ;)
<Kleos> thanks all.
<unop> !info flashplugin-nonfree feisty
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<paitken> Arcad5: Unknown partition table signature.  (sda1) is the one that has the mbr.  though, i'm doing sdc2 like you said.
<Arcad5> grub-install /dev/sda1 then
<Arcad5> my bad
<paitken> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Jowi> nevron, did you get it to work?
<Arcad5> or "grub" then "setup (sda1)"
<LMNT_OX> brb afk
<paitken> Arcad5: got that error while parsing number
<Dimensions> ummm...Arcad5 ... if i have options like hd0 ... while installing grub ... what should i give for sda1 ? i have same kinda trouble ?
<kungfugoat> I've never set up a scsi raid card
<Arcad5> try my steps with all the partitions then to be shure
<kungfugoat> If I use all of the disks as a raid array, do I select them as /dev/sdaxx like normal?
<KingSnake> paitken: are you trying this from a chrooted fs?
<fong> is 3GB enough for an installation?
<cma> fong: yep
<paitken> KingSnake: what do you mean chrooted?  Im using the boot cd I downloaded.  Changed the root password, then su'd as root
<fong> cma, what should be the division of the partitions, for swap and the hd space?
<KingSnake> I see
<unop> fong,  i'd add on another gigabyte if i were you
<fong> unop, what should be the division of the partitions?
<unop> fong,  i'm not sure i follow? you mean order or size or what?
<domi1994> y
<domi1994> czesc
<CrummyGummy> Hiya, Where to I find netdump in Edgy?
<fong> unop, i meant, like for 3 GB, 2GB for hd space(ext3) and another 1GB for swap?
<cma> fong:  u could get away with 2.5gig / 128 /swap rest /home
<kungfugoat> I just got an adaptec 2120 scsi raid card and some ibm disks
<sohum> how can I enable DEP (Data Execution Prevention) on my Edgy x86_32 on a 64bit CPU which defintely supports it?
<kungfugoat> I've never set up a scsi card before
<kungfugoat> If I set them up as an array, do I just select it as /dev/sdxx?
<LMNT_OX> ok back
<CheshireViking> seeing a few grub questions here at the minute, over the weekend, i'm going to install feisty on a spare partition just to have a look at it, no doubt it'll re create grub on its own partition, to return to my original one, do i just need to boot using a live cd and type "grub-install /dev/hdb1" where hda1 is my windows drive, hdb is a multi partition drive for linux on which my normal grub is installed in nteh ubuntu partition on h
<CheshireViking> db1?
<unop> fong .. at a minimum -- / - 3-4GB , swap @ 2xRAM and whatever else you can afford for /home
<Dimensions> if i am installing grub into my sda1 (usb flash drive)  what would be location for i hd2 ? or hd0 ?
<Gorlist> Morning
<KingSnake> Dimensions: whichever is the boot drive
<unop> sohum,  errm, DEP is a windows thing -- look at this here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NX_bit#Linux
<fong> unop, so basically 3-4GB is for the system files only?
<Gorlist> quick question, when I log into Ubuntu it automatically loads OpenOffice Writer... any ideas why :) ?
<Dimensions> KingSnake:  i donno ... it shows my flash drive as sda1 ... im also having my internal hdd attached ... ?
<Jowi> Gorlist, check if it is listed in the session astartup
<Gorlist> last time I logged out the session was not saved - keep doing it
<LMNT_OX> ne good dvd players for Ubuntu???
<Gorlist> where could I check the session astartup list?
<unop> fong,  yes, indeed
<KingSnake> Gorlist: preferences
<Jowi> Gorlist, "gnome-session-properties"
<paitken> Arcad5: I can't figure it out :x
<KingSnake> under system
<sohum> unop: ok...... so I can't enable the NX bit because HIGHMEM64 is not supported?
<fong> i think i can afford max of 4 only.. any suggestions?
<fong> 4 GB max for all partitions
<KingSnake> Gorlist: Sessions, maybe it went in there somehow
<vlt> How can I convert istanbul's (reccommendedby ardchoille for capturing X screens to movies) output (ogg theora) to either avi or a sequence of image files?
<Gorlist> Jowi: running Xubuntu  :)
<cma> fong: @ moment my machine using 2.6 /
<Jowi> Gorlist, ok, just ignore what I said :)
<Gorlist>   :)
<fong> cma, 2.6 for installation, how much for home and for swap?
<unop> sohum,  yes, thats what it says
<Gorlist> sorry should have made it clear
<unop> :)
<ardchoille> vlt: Maybe ffmpeg ?
<fong> im gonna be using it for my work laptop already
<sohum> unop: so I'd have to compile my own kernel if I wanted to get it...?
<ardchoille> !ffmpeg
<Gorlist> im guessing theirs something similar - will head over the Xubuntu IRC channel
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 612 kB
<KingSnake> Dimensions: what does it show when you type "mount" in a term
<cma> fong: thats with extras installed in /.  As for /swap 1 -> 2 x ram and what ever is left for /home
<unop> sohum,  why do you want to get it anyway .. :) if you install packages and run code from trusted sources .. you should have no need for this
<LMNT_OX> bbl thanks n e ways all ":)
<sohum> unop: I'm paranoid ;)
<unop> sohum,  so i see :)
<fong> cma, so wouldn't 'whatever's left' be insufficient for home?
<sohum> unop: (it's not paranoia if they're really out to get you... aaaargh...)
<unop> sohum,  but to answer your question ... i'm not really sure, there might be something with sysctl that you can change
<cma> fong: depends on what kind and amount of data you deal with
<sohum> unop: thanks muchly for your help :)
<unop> fong,  do you have a windows partition too?
<fong> unop, yes.
<cma> fong: how much would it leave you?
<fong> cma, what you mean?
<fong> im planning to run VMWare too to get my win partition to run
<unop> fong,  i have seen some dual-booters place their /home on their ntfs partition so that they have all their document from both installs placed in c:\documents and settings\%username%\ ..
<cma> fong: i.e. music takes up alot of space
<unop> fong,  how much memory do you have?
<unop> RAM i.e.
<fong> unop, just 512MB
<cma> fong: text base data on dosn't
<fong> cma, again?
<unop> fong,  you could do this 3.5GB for / and .5GB for swap then .. it'll work
<fong> unop, then for home, it would be shared with the win partition?
<roxlu> hi all
<cma> fong: different kinds of data demand more or less space
<roxlu> Does someone here installed Internet Explorer on Ubuntu?
<unop> fong,  but thats a very conservative setup, you probably will run out of space if you install quite a lot
<unop> fong,  initially you dont have to worry about /home .. it will be created as a folder under / .. once you have installed ubuntu and then installed ntfs-3g .. you can move /home over to your windows partition and mount it as /home
<fong> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<cma> fong: yes unop's is a good solution if you just want to take a look
<fong> cma, actually i'm not planning to look, will be using the installation for good already..
<unop> fong, what i think would be a little better tho is to mount the windows parition as /media/windows .. and have /home point to /media/windows/"documents and settings"/$yourusername/
<unop> fong,  sorry, /home pointing to /media/windows/"documents and settings"/
<fong> unop, ok thats a good suggestion... will definitely consider it.
<padge> I'm having a problem getting a symbolic link working over FTP.  Is there anything non-obvious I should know about?
<unop> padge,  eh, symbolic link over ftp? what do you mean exactly?
<qiyong> how to install gcc and locales etc?
<qiyong> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<qiyong> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<unop> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<padge> unop: Well, my directory structure looks like this:  /home/ftp/sl/accountname
<unop> qiyong,  why locales? they should be installed automatically
<padge> unop: I'm using proftpd, and I have each account's home directory set as their respective account name
<qiyong> unop, what about japanese fonts?
<padge> unop: each one has a symbolic link to /home/ftp/sl
<babo> open office comes on a vanilla ubuntu install now ?
<bones> hi
<babo> How do they fit it on the disk ?
<padge> unop: I can traverse the symbolic links with nautilus or a terminal program but when I try over FTP it says that: 550 sl: No such file or directory
<bones> im having a problem getting the xserver to work...says out of freq range
<babo> ... and they don't have emacs on there ... ? .... :O ... what's the world coming to ... ?
<babo> they don't even have emacs in restricted or in the multiverse ...
<bwilson> What is the difference between opening Firefox through the menu bar on the desktop and just typing Firefox into the terminal?
<padge> bones: sounds like a monitor problem.  Have you looked through the configuration file to see what the refresh rates are?
* babo is shocked and appalled ... 
<Gabrielote> please help me
<bones> padge: they seem to be fine...dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<cma> babo: emacs is in there somewhere
<qiyong> how to install gcc?
<unop> padge,  it's likely proftpd doesnt like symlinks -- have you checked its logs?
<qiyong> from graphic
<unop> !info emacs
<ubotu> emacs: The GNU Emacs editor. In component main, is optional. Version 21-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<babo> cma: not according to apt-cache search it's not ...
<padge> unop: I have not, but I will investigate that further
<Gabrielote> I have a modem and i don't know how to configutr
<unop> emacs, optional .. quite rightly :>
<padge> qiyong: Have you tried using Synaptic Package Manager?
<padge> qiyong: You should be able to search for it
<Daemonik> I have a macbook here and a Ubuntu CD. Is there a way to install Mac OS X without bootcamp?
<crazy_penguin> Hello!
<Daemonik> I mean
<Daemonik> Install Ubuntu without bootcamp. >_<
<cma> babo: maybe you dont have the repo's set up right.
<qiyong> padge, thanks
<Gabrielote> please help me
<cma> babo: mine returs the whole lot to output
<Gabrielote> people help me
<Gabrielote> urgently
<Daemonik> Gabrielote, With WHAT
<Daemonik> We aren't psychic
<babo> cma: right, that's my point. Emacs should at LEAST be in the default restrictive/multiverse repos. I shouldn't have to set up anything to get at it. It should be in the iso IMO ...
<Gabrielote> Daemonik: I have a modem but i don't know hot to configure
<Gabrielote> *how
<Daemonik> What kind of modem
<babo> Anyway ... for what it's worth, here's one ubuntu freak voting for emacs inclusion :-)
<Gabrielote> softmodem AMI515A
<Gabrielote> slot PCI
<Daemonik> Ah
<cma> babo: I see. Well, yes, in that case it can be a bit of a drag to fetch it
<Daemonik> Did you Google?
<Gabrielote> yes
<erUSUL> babo: is in main you do not even have to enable any aditional repo ...
<Gabrielote> since yesterday
<Jowi> !dialup | Gabrielote
<ubotu> Gabrielote: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<cma> babo: especially if you're on dialup as am I.
<babo> erUSUL: not according to apt-cache search it's not ...
<erUSUL> !info emacs edgy
<ubotu> emacs: The GNU Emacs editor. In component main, is optional. Version 21-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<babo> cma: indeed, I can't do anything on the computer until I have emacs installed. How am I supposed to edit sources.list :-(
<babo> ... and for god's sake, don't say VI ... ;-)
<cma> babo: Very dramatic!!! Vi
<Gabrielote> ubotu:oh thanks!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh thanks! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gabrielote> i'll read it
<Jowi> Gabrielote, ubotu is a bot
<Gabrielote> yeah i saw
<Gabrielote> ahahahaha xD
<cma> babo: too late
<qiyong> how to play .rm files?
<qiyong> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<erUSUL> babo: it is
<unop> babo,  nano
<qiyong> !.rm
<unop> babo,  gedit too :)
<babo> yeah, I was just making the point for dramatic effect ...
<padge> Why was nano made?
<babo> erUSUL, nope
<unop> padge,  to provide for an open version of pico
<ashwin2882> qiyong: apt-get install realplay , then play it with real player
<qiyong> padge, how to install some fonts?
<babo> erUSUL, or at least, not when I checked anyway ...
<erUSUL> padge: it was a gpl clon of pico the pine editor
<padge> qiyong: I'm sorry, I don't know :(
<erUSUL> !info emacs edgy
<ubotu> emacs: The GNU Emacs editor. In component main, is optional. Version 21-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<qiyong> ashwin2882, is it in ubuntu default repos?
<padge> Oh, I thought pico was gnu
<erUSUL> babo:  emacs: The GNU Emacs editor. In component main, is optional. <<< Can you read english?
<ashwin2882> qiyong: type fonts:/// in nautilus & copy the font there
<Keneo> hello, I'm a student of the uni of gent (belgium) and we got permission to deploy ubuntu on some uni pc's (around 100 to start). So we would like to know how we should do this. installing ubuntu with a cd to all pc's ain't really an option...
<ashwin2882> qiyong: Its in restricted repo
<unop> qiyong,  if you enable all the repositories, update apt, you should be able to do a search for like this -- aptitude search "japan|kata.*ka"
<erUSUL> Keneo: if they are similar you can create a partimage image of the instalation (root) of one pc and restore it in all the others
<babo> erUSUL: right, so turn off all the other repos and tell me if you can get emacs then ...
<Keneo> erUSUL, they are not
<Keneo> and they should be dual-boot with winodws
<Keneo> windows*
<Keneo> windows get's reinstalled frequently (every 3-6 months) using unattended install
<unop> Keneo,  if you have 100 and dual-boot requirements, the best way really is to clone harddrives
<Keneo> now I should like to know if ther eis anything like unattended for linux
<CrummyGummy> google?
<smartman> hi guys i want to make alan server how to ?
<Keneo> unop, we are not in charge of the windows installation, and the windows installation happens using http://unattended.sourceforge.net/, and they are not willing to change that
<unop> Keneo,  there are unattended installs for linux, i just dont see them working around windows paritions
<Frogzoo> Keneo: check the wiki
<fabietto_> ciao
<ashwin2882> keneo: i know redhat has something called kickstart, not sure about ubuntu .
<bimberi> Keneo: Have a look at the Installation/LocalNet subpage to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Keneo> thx bimberi I'll look into it :)
<bimberi> Keneo: yw :) (although I'm not sure about the dualboot requirement)
<Keneo> The above steps should give you an interactive setup, very similar to if you had booted from the CD.
<Keneo> we would like to have an automatic setup
<unop> Keneo,  well, frankly whatever you do, the dual-boot is always going to pose a hassle
<Frogzoo> Keneo: check the wiki
<Keneo> I found this, but don't know if this is what we need..
<Keneo> http://www.informatik.uni-koeln.de/fai/
<bones> hello im having trouble with the xserver nvidia driver wont load
<bones> and if i just used the nv one it says out of sync range
<Keneo> Frogzoo, found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<Keneo> thx
<bones> i have proper video modes defined
<varkatope> hi, where to find a complete hardware driver list for the current feisty kernel?
<erUSUL> bones: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and reconfigure the monitor to get the apropiate sync range
<bones> erUSUL: ive done thatr
<bones> erUSUL: after install nvidia-glx isnt it supposed to be nvidia under the device section?
<bones> erUSUL: any how it says FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<erUSUL> bones: maybe you lack linux-restricted-modules-generic ?? or linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<bones> erUSUL: ok ill check
<bones> erUSUL: yes i dont hyave that...is that why?
<erUSUL> bones: welll that package contains the nvidia kernel driver
<bones> yes it is...you the man
<bones> everyone...erUSUL is the man
<bones> or woman if you are a woman
<erUSUL> varkatope: use this script in a edgy install http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6087/
<qiyong> when I upgrade to 7.04, i get
<qiyong> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<Flannel> qiyong: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<bones> or both
<erUSUL> bones: no problem ;)
<livingdaylight_> i quit firefox and now when i try to open firefox again it says that it is still running?
<bones> so happy
<livingdaylight_> I ran into troubles with FireFox when i was watching scientology clips on youtube.
<erUSUL> livingdaylight_: killall -9 firefox-bin
<Frogzoo> Keneo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFullyAutomaticInstaller?highlight=%28install%29
<varkatope> erUSUL: how to run that script and what will it do?
<Keneo> thx Frogzoo :)
<livingdaylight_> Can Scientology scramble my viewing of scientology clips on youtube? the sound quality became real poor which is why i quit and tried to reopen fresh FrieFox
<GaiaX11> livingdaylight_: kill the process :-)
<Flannel> Keneo, Frogzoo, that page is ancient ;)
<livingdaylight_> ok, thx erUSUL  and GaiaX11
<erUSUL> varkatope: 'python script-name' it will print a list of hardware supported by the kernel that is running
<Keneo> I just noticed
<Keneo> it's about warty
<varkatope> erUSUL: im not interested in the hardware of the current kernel but in the hardware of the feisty-kernel
<livingdaylight_> It still feels very creepy that youtube sound became scrambled for the first time when i watched scientology clips.
<Flannel> It may still work, but I don't believe debian and ubuntu use the same libc version currently.
<unop> Keneo,  still should work tho .. with a little modifications needed (if any)
<Keneo> :)
<mackinac> is 6 MB/s a good LAN speed, or can I reasonably expect to tweak it higher?
<livingdaylight_> I hope i haven't offended any Scientologists here if there are any, by the implication that they are somehow scrambling youtbe clips
<Kresjah> Hey! I've been told that in the dri/mesa packages with ubuntu, the modules for getting mach64 running with acceleration has been disabled for security reasons. Anyone know how to get this enabled and running?
<erUSUL> livingdaylight_: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Keneo> is there a way we could use this to deploy new software? or should we just script that
<fong> does anyone know if i can run an installed windows in a partition with vmware player?
<whadar> any idea why i have to do "modprobe fuse" after every boot?
<whadar> can it be done automatically?
<Gabrielote> i have a little question here
<bimberi> whadar: add it to /etc/modules
<erUSUL> whadar: add a line to /etc/modules  'sudo sh -c "echo fuse >> /etc/modules"'
<Gabrielote> what do i have to do to use the command apt-get linux-headers-`uname -r`???
<Gabrielote> when i try to use it it says that the command doesnt exist
<erUSUL> Gabrielote: nothin it should work as you typed it
<erUSUL> nothing*
<Gabrielote> oh god... do i have to install some other package?? cause its saying that its not a command
<erUSUL> Gabrielote: wait it is apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Frogzoo> whadar: you haven't read the fuse howto?
<Frogzoo> !fuse | whadar
<ubotu> whadar: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Gabrielote> some steps that i'm following in a how to
<Gabrielote> i'm trying to configure my modem
<Frogzoo> Gabrielote: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Gabrielote> i'll try
<Gabrielote> hold on
<Frogzoo> Gabrielote: either you missed the 'install' or the howto needs an edit
<whadar> thanks
<Gabrielote> thx a lot man.. it worked
<Gabrielote> YEAHHH!!! the how to needs it
<Frogzoo> Gabrielote: so fix the howto up
<Gabrielote> but thx man..
<unska_> anyone have idea where is C:\Program Files\ on my ubuntu?
<unska_> im using wine
<erUSUL> unska_: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<bimberi> unska_: ~/.wine
<Frogzoo> unska_: ~/.wine/drives/C:
<alecjw> unska_, your c drive is in .wine/drive_c in your home folder
<unska_> hehe :) thanks
<KennyR> Does anyone know of any Object-Oriented Programming Languages, besides Python or Real-Basic?
<whadar> erUSUL: all ubuntu releases need the fuse line in /etc/modules?
<whadar> i mean does fuse deb adds it on certain versions?
<Frogzoo> KennyR: perl java c++
<KennyR> Frogzoo, any more?
<MarcN> KennyR: working on some homework?
<Frogzoo> KennyR: -> google 'object oriented language'
<KennyR> Frogzoo, I did a google with no avail..
<KennyR> MarcN, No im a VB/C++ programmer, and im switching to Linux
<Frogzoo> KennyR: if at first you google & don't succeed, google again
<erUSUL> KennyR: it would be a long list.... c#, smalltalk, common lisp, ruby, ....
<KennyR> Frogzoo, No offense.. iv been googling for about 5 hours now
<MarcN> KennyR: google object oriented and the first hit is for wikipedia which provides a huge list.
<Frogzoo> KennyR: and you didn't dig up java in 5 hours of googline? lol
<KennyR> erUSUL, Yeah, iv seen them all.. but isnt there anything thats more.. user-friendly..
<KennyR> Frogzoo, I did
<KennyR> Frogzoo, I dislike Java for certain reasons.
<Frogzoo> KennyR: half the web runs on java - it can't be that bad
<KennyR> My main interest was in Real-basic, but it costs..
<erUSUL> KennyR: the languages does no have nothing to do with the ides or rad env for them...
<KennyR> Frogzoo, Half the web runs on php, and I like php, but its a bit complicated at times.
<erUSUL> KennyR: try gambas a basic with rad tools
<KennyR> erUSUL, ill try that
<erUSUL> KennyR: or lazarus a delphi "clon"
<erUSUL> KennyR: eclipse has a c++ ide besides the java one...
<KennyR> erUSUL, ill check into that too, im taking notes as we go
<MarcN> KennyR: you didn't find wikipedia's entry in 5 hours of searching?
<erUSUL> KennyR: if there is something in which unix/linux shines it is precisely in programming languages
<KennyR> MarcN, I did, but didnt give me what I was looking for.
<KennyR> erUSUL, I understand, thats why im switching to ubuntu.. I have many ideas, I want to contribute to Ubuntu
<jussi01> la de da...
<peterretief> could anyone help me get lp printing to work - cups already works
<peterretief> cant find much documentation on cli printing
<erUSUL> peterretief: lpr works with cups without problems here (it is what acrobat reader uses btw)
<Frogzoo> peterretief: lp -d PRINTER
<Frogzoo> ooh - lpr mebbe
<mgrant> I'm installing ubuntu desktop 6.10 on my laptop.  It has windows in partition #1 and I need to save that.  I created 2 extra partitions for swap and /.  I did NOT check the format box.  I choose to mount it on /media/hda0.  On the next screen, it warns me that all partitions will be destroyed, even ones I've removed!  That sounds scary.  How can I be assured that my windows partition will be left untouched?
<slippyr4> anyone know of any resources on how to make my own bootcd with my current kernel and modules on it?
<Frogzoo> slippyr4: check the wiki - customising ubuntu cd
<GaiaX11> mgrant: Try to install running from the Live CD or better from the alternate CD
<Frogzoo> slippyr4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization?highlight=%28install%29
<Gabrielote> !change permission
<Dimensions> mgrant: when u resize your partition on next screen u select which ones u want to format your next two partition would be hda2 and hda5 for swap or something like that if you are using live cd of ubuntu ... and tick only those two to be formated ... this way you will save ur Windows partition ...
<Frogzoo> !permissions | Gabrielote
<ubotu> Gabrielote: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<mgrant> GaiaX11, LiveCD?  I didn't see that CD, is that different from the Desktop CD?
<Gabrielote> uHAuHAhuA thx frogzoo
<Dimensions> mgrant:  u are installing dapper or edgy ?
<GaiaX11> mgrant: much better
<GaiaX11> mgrant: have you already used that?
<mgrant> Dimensions, not sure, it was marked Desktop 6.10
<mgrant> The CD I downloaded was named ubunto-desktop-6.10-i386.iso if that helps
<mackinac> (6.06 codename = "dapper drake" ; 6.10 = "edgy eft")
<mgrant> Dimensions, I did pretty much what you said.  However, there was no format box for the later two (/ and swap).  I left unchecked the format box for the first one (my windows partition)
<GaiaX11> mgrant: The only thing you need to to is not formatting your win partition. And ubuntu will take care of the rest :-)
<Kresjah> Hey! I've been told that in the dri/mesa packages with ubuntu, the modules for getting mach64 running with acceleration has been disabled for security reasons. Anyone know how to get this enabled and running?
<mgrant> Cool, so I can safely ignore the scary message.
<Dimensions> mgrant: dont worry abt it just dont check format for windows partition and dont put / and swap on other than windows partition .... thats it ...
<cafuego_> A mach64 is so slow, what would be the point?
<peterretief> erUSUL: Frogzoo lpadmin gives nothing
<Dimensions> btw you are installing Edgy which is latest one ... is fine ...
<Kresjah> cafuego: Because I need it to run some of the apps I use on my lappy
<fong> is anyone using vmware player to boot their existing windows partition?
<mgrant> Thanks all.  That's consistent with all the other unixes I've installed.  However, it would be sweet if that scary message was a little more exact telling me that it was going to preserve that partition!
<mjr> A mach64 can do many things accelerated, like many of the less demanding free games
<mjr> (but I dunno how to enable that easily)
<Kresjah> It can run Doomsday Engine decently :p
<Dimensions> mgrant:  it will give this message always no matter u dont have any thing on disk even ... just done tick windows partition
<Frogzoo> peterretief: lpstat
<Frogzoo> peterretief: lpstat -a
<erUSUL> peterretief: just out of curiosity why do you need alod lp support? i have only used lpr and lpq with acrobat reader i use usually graphical tools or the web interface (that you have to manually enable)
<Frogzoo> unix printing is wierd - it's ok to admit it
<Kresjah> But, nevertheless, the point of my question wasn't discussing the performance of the mach64 accellerated, but rather getting it working
<peterretief> erUSUL: i want to copy a postcript file directly
<peterretief> to a printer
<Frogzoo> peterretief: lpstat -a
<peterretief> ah :)
<peterretief> life
<Frogzoo> good times
<peterretief> Z600-v1.0-1 accepting requests since Fri 16 Feb 2007 11:45:56 AM SAST
<Rune_> hi.. stupid question. ubuntu i386 should work on amd 64?
<mackinac> yes
<peterretief> Frogzoo:
<chrisjw_> yes but it won't take advantage of the extended memory set
<Rune_> chrisjw_; of course
<Rune_> anyway i get 2 lots of 4 beeps.
<Rune_> 1 long, 3 short kinda like a video card post error
<Nam_K> et.net
<chrisjw_> what is your boot device?
<mamzers555> hello, i have the file md5sums and md5sums.gpg
<Rune_> can anyone confirm that they have installed i386 version on amd64?
<mamzers555> what can i do with md5sums.gpg?
<Frogzoo> Rune_: most everyone
<Rune_> cool
<mamzers555> or how can i verify something with this file?
<erUSUL> Rune_: me, (well i have not instaled it i changed the hardware of an existing install)
<Rune_> yeh ive installed other i386 linux on amd64
<mackinac> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Rune_> ill try the 64 iso for fun.
<_Jaak_> is there a graphical tool to get my ubu laptop to connect via bluetooth to a pan network (cellphone) so i can acces internet?
<Gabrielote> people, can i use chmod to change folders permition???
<Rune_> how about Xen? I'm hoping to run windows without XT support or whatever it is
<Gabrielote> people, can i use chmod to change folders permition???
<skold> chmod -R
<Gabrielote> ohhh thx
<cma> Gabrielote: yes
<Rune_> let us know if you find any other uses of chmod
<peterretief> should -R also be recrsive
<Rune_> oh, files tool
<Rune_> .
<Rune_> too
<tom47> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Gabrielote> ok thx
<valehru> Hey guys, I just installed unreal tournament 2004 on edgy.  However there is no sound.  Anyone have a clue how to fix it?
<Gabrielote> is the argument -R for folders only?
<mackinac> man chmod
<Rune_> valehru, u got sound in anything else?
<Frogzoo> Gabrielote: yes, if you have write permission to the parent directory
<cma> Gabrielote: R is for recursive
<Gabrielote> ok, thx frogzoo
<GaiaX11> Gabrielote: Folders and all the files inside it
<Rune_> -R is for doing everything inside a folder
<Rune_> chmod foldername is fine for just a folder
<valehru> Rune_, sound works perfectly on the system, but I have killed mpd.  No sound apps are running as far as I know.
<abyss> lo anyone knows a good applet for evolution where i dont need to have evolution running to recive the mails?
<Rune_> velehru; damn
<Frogzoo> abyss: there's mail-notification, which is pretty crappy but light
<abyss> Frogzoo, is it possible to run evolution backgrounded
<IdleOne> test
<erUSUL> abyss: a mail checker? gnu biff??
<abyss> so that i can close the gui of it but its still running (mail-checker only check pop accounts for mails, but i let copy of messages for 7 days on server cause multi-client synchronization)
<Frogzoo> abyss: usually it just sits in the tool bar...
<elias1> hello
<Gabrielote> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gabrielote> sorry....
<Gabrielote> how to build a package?!
<elias1> I deleted my panel barin the which appears in the bottom of the screen, when I tried to put a new one, is emty
<Rune_> !sucking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elias1> does anyone knows how can I put the default back?
<Gabrielote> people....
<Simulator> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Simulator> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Simulator> ?
<Gabrielote> how to build a package?!!?!?!
<elias1> because now when I minimize the application I'm running, it disappears!
<Simulator> i got this msg when type glxgears -printfps
<Simulator> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Simulator> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Gabrielote> people........how to build a package?!?!?!?
<CheshireViking> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cma> elias1: right click on bar and add
<elias1> cma
<cypher1> Gabrielote: there is a debian packaging manual available.. also you can find help in #ubuntu-motu
<cma> elias1: add window list
<elias1> I did that, but I can't find where can I see my application
<elias1> wait
<Spo8> I've been following this (http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX) guide on installing beryl, and whenever I run sudo apt-get install beryl, it just says "E: Couldn't find package beryl" after it readies a few things.  anyone know what's going wrong?
<Rune_> Spo8; problem with your sources?
<Rune_> /etc/apt/sources.list or something?
<elias1> cma: these bars are looking tooooo small
<elias1> they are about 0.3 cm width
<Spo8> Rune: well I followed the guide to a T, so it shouldn't be a source problem
<elias1> I can't see even the name!
<cma> elias1: add show desktop & workspace switcher
<Rune_> Spo8; sources can change over time and become invalid
<Rune_> beryl is cool hehe
<cypher1> Spo8: did you do "sudo apt-get update" ?
<cma> elias1: right click properties 24 pix
<Rune_> oh..
<Spo8> cypher1: Yes, I did.  I followed that guide I linked line for line
<cma> elias1: I think that's the default
<Spo8> oh well except for one part.  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart.  How do I get it to come back to the GUI after this?
<elias1> It was in the properties
<elias1> but it wasn't that the problem
<elias1> I have clicked the expand property
<cma> elias1: ah yes. Cool
<elias1> It's in my language Greek
<elias1> I don't know if it's expand in english
<Spo8> Oh I think I might have found the problem.  I was checking on the sources I added at the beginning and it adds
<cma> elias1: yes it is.
<Spo8> *sorry, it adds "restricted" to the end of both of them.
<elias1> Then my english is good
<cma> elias1: all back to normal?
<elias1> hehe :p
<Rune_> yay i win
<elias1> yea
<Sanne> hi
<Spo8> so am I doing something wrong for it to be adding "restricted" to the end of those?
<Spo8> hey sanne
<cma> elias1: your english is excellent.
<Rune_> Spo8; yeh they shouldn't say restricted
<elias1> cma: I now think, that I should replace the bar with a desklet
<elias1> hehe
<Spo8> Hmm, well it seems to be doing that every time I enter them.  Am I doing something wrong like not saving before I leave?
<Spo8> (can you tell this is my first day on linux?)
<mackinac> elias1:  you added a "window list" to the panel?
<Rune_> Spo8; what editor
<Rune_> the problem might be caused by copy/paste.. you might have selected the arrow images
<Spo8> Rune_: nano, I believe
<Rune_> Spo8; Ctrl+o ?
<Rune_> to save
<IdleOne> ctrl+x
<Rune_> ah
<Sanne> I just repaired some file system errors on my root partition that caused it to be mounted read only. It seems to be ok now, but I'm worried about how this could have happened. Could anybody please have a look at the fsck output? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6089/
<Rune__> wish me luck on amd64
<Kresjah> Hey! I've been told that in the dri/mesa packages with ubuntu, the modules for getting mach64 running with acceleration has been disabled for security reasons. Anyone know how to get this enabled and running?
<abyss> Frogzoo, i got now the problem when im closing evolution then the email-notification-evolution quits too. is there no possibility to run evolution on closing backgrounded
<yossir> Hi. Are the other lists of recommended software for Ubuntu like this one: http://diveintomark.org/archives/2006/06/26/essentials-2006 ?
<Frogzoo> abyss: if there is, I haven't found it yet
<elias1> bye bye
<abyss> i mean, like skype on clicking x it goest to the taskbar and running backgrounded on click on the icon then the gui appears again
* Sanne should maybe invest in a new SATA cable, just to ba safe...
<Lynoure> yossir: That's just what he likes, so maybe there is. You could also go to #ubuntu-offtopic to ask people there for their recommendations
<yossir> Lynoure: yeah, but he's a smart guy.
<yossir> his advice was helpful. I installed some of his recs, and they rocked.
<erUSUL> Sanne: if it was only *one* inode there is no reason to be worried. you can check the SMART output of the harddisk just in case...
<Lynoure> yossir: some of those are unrecommended here, e.g. easyubuntu
<Spo8> Okay so I got beryl installed this time, but now whenever I actually launch it with beryl-manager, it goes to a black screen, then the flashing cursor at the top, then it restarts my session and puts me at the logon screen.
<yossir> Lynoure: yeah, it sucked :(
<Sanne> erUSUL: thanks for your answer, now I'm not so worried anymore :). I also thought about SMART and enabled it in the BIOS already. Do you also recommend installing smartmontools?
<erUSUL> Sanne: yes, just to be safe
<kenthomson> Can someone please help me?
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kenthomson> My repositories look broken; i was trying to install k3d, and it threw some error, now i can't re-install it, remove it, run it, anything; and whenever i try to install something new it halts and i get "E: k3d: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<Spo8> can anyone tell me how to update to the latest nvidia driver, please?
<kenthomson> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kenthomson> Spo8, though these are not the latest
<Sanne> erUSUL: ok, I'll do that then. Thanks again, it really helps me calm down now. :)
<erUSUL> kenthomson:  sudo dpkg --force-all -r k3b ??
<whadar> how can i install kernel 2.6.20 with dapper?
<Spo8> ah, thank you. kenthomson
<whadar> !2.6.20
<kenthomson> erUSUL, should i execute that? PLease remove the question marks and tell me that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2.6.20 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whadar> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<padge> I have a question about making a script in bash
<kenthomson> Spo8, if you want to install the very latest nvidia drivers there's a more comlicated method let me see, i too would like to do it
<padge> Is this done merely by typing a list of commands into the file, then setting it executable/
<Spo8> come to think of it, i still have to change xorg so i actually get a decent resolution.  it's painful working in this low one.
<Sanne> padge: you need to put '#!/bin/sh' at the top of the file (without quotes)
<kenthomson> padge, exactly, but there are some rules to be followed; which you will find at Google "bash scripting guide"
<erUSUL> kenthomson: yes try it
<gary> I'm having some problems with flash.  I'm using firefox, and I have all the flash plugins installed.  In windows, the flash file plays perfectly.  But in firefox/gnu/linux I can only see the top-right hand corner of the file
<padge> Thank you both
<gary> I've checked this in firefox 1.5.x and firefox 2.x and it's both the same
<gary> I'm puzzled, why this is happening
<whadar> is it even possible to have kernel 2.6.20 under dapper?
<kenthomson> erUSUL, please see #kensworld
<Flannel> whadar: possible?  of course.  supported or simple? no.
<gary> Has anyone experienced this sort of problem before, or have any idea why this may be happening?
<yomm> gary : flash isn't enabled/installed by default
<Sanne> padge: I'll give you three links of bash scripting intros I found useful (in addition to the bash scripting guide, which is very detailed)
<Flannel> gary: Do you have flash7 or flash9 installed?  if the former, install the latter.  It's available in backports.
<padge> Sanne: Awesome.  Thanks :)
<gary> Actually, I've just noticed this error on the command line: ** Message: don't know how to handle application/x-shockwave-flash
<erUSUL> !pm | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<gary> from firefox
<Sanne> padge: this should get you started: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6094/
<kenthomson> erUSUL, Its on you!!!
<kenthomson> ken@ken-ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --force-all -r k3d
<kenthomson> (Reading database ... 154868 files and directories currently installed.)
<kenthomson> Removing k3d ...
<kenthomson> Traceback (most recent call last):
<kenthomson>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 1348, in ?
<kenthomson>     main()
<kenthomson>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 1342, in main
<erUSUL> kenthomson: use a pastebin
<kenthomson>     rv = action.run(global_options)
<kenthomson>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 932, in run
<Flannel> !paste | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unop> locatesheesh
<kenthomson>     pkg.read_version_info()
<unop> oops
<kenthomson>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 535, in read_version_info
<kenthomson>     raise PyCentralError, "package has no field Python-Version"
<ikonia_> no flooding ??
<kenthomson> __main__.PyCentralError: package has no field Python-Version
<kenthomson> dpkg: error processing k3d (--remove):
<kenthomson>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<gary> Flannel: I have flash7 installed.  Where can I find the backports apt sources?
<kenthomson> Traceback (most recent call last):
<kenthomson>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 1348, in ?
<kenthomson>     main()
<ikonia_> STOP
<yomm> kenthomson : stop it pls
<Lynoure> kenthomson: that's a bit much!
<kenthomson>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 1342, in main
<kenthomson>     rv = action.run(global_options)
<kenthomson>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 865, in run
<kenthomson>     pkg.read_version_info()
<unop> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<kenthomson>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 535, in read_version_info
<kenthomson>     raise PyCentralError, "package has no field Python-Version"
<kenthomson> __main__.PyCentralError: package has no field Python-Version
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<kenthomson> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<gary> Flannel: I have flash7 installed.  Where can I find the backports apt sources?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<yomm> thx hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Mez: far too late.
<Spo8> that !nvidia link is dead
<Spo8> for the driver
<Mez> Hobbsee, :P
<Flannel> gary: actuall, for things like this (a single package) it's best to not add the entire repository (because it has other side effects), but just download the package and install it manually.  you can download from packages.ubuntu.com
<kenthomson> whats happening?
<Hobbsee> kenthomson: DONT PASTE IN HERE!!!!
<ikonia_> your flooding the channel
<Flannel> kenthomson: you got removed to stop the flood.  use pastebin.
<Hobbsee> kenthomson: READ THE TOPIC
<floozy> I have a server with ubuntu 6.06 installed on it, I only have command line access on it through SSH, and I want to install a desktop platform on it and remote desktop to it ;o
<Hobbsee> kenthomson: the topic will help you.
<gary> Flannel: I'll try that.  Does the error message I pasted look correct and implies I need flash 9 installed?
<elkbuntu> kenthomson, you forgot about pastebin, then fell victim to mez' lag ;)
<Hobbsee> floozy: sudo apt-get install <packages>
<kenthomson> Hobbsee,  But i did it once and i realise it, is recursively kicking some going to help
<ikonia_> yes
<Sanne> padge: got my link list?
<Flannel> gary: packages.ubuntu.com, then search for flash (same package name) in *-backports, click the package, scroll down to the bottom, download the file for your arch, install with dpkg
<ikonia_> helped thewhole channel
<ikonia_> for your ignorance
<Hobbsee> kenthomson: i didnt do the second kick.
<Flannel> gary: that error message looks like you don't have the flash plugin installed at all
<kenthomson> erUSUL, can you help me further?
<Spo8> hmm... it would seem the entire help.ubuntu.com is down.
<gary> Flannel: strange, as flash works for other sites
<Mez> kenthomson, sorry for the second kick... my PC was lagging
<elkbuntu> Spo8, yeah technical problems at the moment. patience is advised
<elkbuntu> :-/
<erUSUL> kenthomson: try reinstalling it with apt 'sudo apt-get install k3b' if you get errors paste them to a pastebin
<Flannel> gary: odd.  Well, maybe FF has some weird mime type thing going on.  But I imagine that mime is sent by other sites as well.  since I believe that's the standard one
<ucordes> where is the settings file for irssi in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> kenthomson: sorry i have to go away...
<kenthomson> erUSUL, igo
<Rune__> ok... disc installer just sits there with an underscore at top left corner after selecting install or safe graphics install
<Flannel> ucordes: ~/.irssi/config
<Flannel> Rune__: did you verify the disk?
<gary> Flannel: I've been fiddling around with the mime type in apache.  And that file is from the apache server.  I used this line in apache: AddHandler application/x-shockwave-flash .swf
<gary> Never mind, I'll try install flash
<Rune__> well the same thing happens with 2 other discs, one of which i verified
<irega> hi
<ucordes> Flannel: how do i put settings there, that are not yet included? like autoignore_time.. how do i put that in?
<padge> Sanne: Yes, I have them.  I'm currently reading one that I found with google as directed.  I have the three you gave me in a gedit tab waiting for me :)
<Flannel> gary: Wait.  Is it a shockwave?  er, let me check.
<Rune__> i have 3 discs all doing same thing, 1 verifying the other 2 i didnt try.
<kenthomson> Can someone please help me? I installed a package called k3d, it got installed; but now i can't run it, remove it, anything. It has been installed from official ubuntu repos. can someone help me clean up this mess, i get weird outputs while installing that package or any other package...
<gary> Flannel: Something is strange here.  I go to http://10.0.0.xx/mysite/images/myfile.swf and it does display just a little corner of it
<Flannel> Rune__: must be hardware issues.  Install from the alternate CD
<floozy> I know about apt-get, dont know what package I need though
<ikonia_> what happens when you try to run it ?
<gary> When I hover over the file, the mouse icon flickers
<Sanne> padge: ah, cool, I thought you might be reading already. :) Have fun!
<gary> So the flash file is playing, but not all of it is shown. Just a very small corner bit
<Rune__> Flannel; is alternate smart or has more drivers?
<GaiaX11> kenthomson: Is it k3d or k3b?
<Flannel> Rune__: alternate is textmode installer, console based GUI
<Rune__> ic...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b aalhamad*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<kenthomson> Gabrielote, k3d, D=Donkey
<cypherdelic> can't login with my standard ubuntu-user. logs @ http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7571/ and http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7572/ - Please help, i think vncserver/-viewer messed something up.
<kenthomson> GaiaX11, k3d, D=Donkey
<GaiaX11> kenthomson: sudo dpkg --purge k3d
<kenthomson> GaiaX11, system scrolls like hell, giving lot of errors and nonsense
<floozy> so can anyone tell me how I can install a desktop, cant find anything with apt-get
<gary> Flannel: Do you think it's worth installing flash 9 if the file is playing but only showing a small part of it
<Flannel> floozy: ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop, or xubuntu-desktop
<babo> my cursor is all messed up when I try to write in some applications. I think it might be an nvidia graphics card error. Does anyone know what I should do exactly ?
<Flannel> gary: I don't know.  flash9 fixes a ton of issues with flash though.
<GaiaX11> kenthomson: Have you tried the cli that I gave you?
<babo> it's especially bad in gimp, where the paint cursor 'leaks' ink all over the canvas ...
<kenthomson> GaiaX11, yes, the output of that commands gives weird text
<cypherdelic> can't login with my standard ubuntu-user. logs @ http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7571/ and http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7572/ - Please help, i think vncserver/-viewer messed something up.
<aalhamad> is there a pakage that locks file or program?
<GaiaX11> kenthomson: So try to remove that through synaptic and check remove totally
<kenthomson> HELP!: apt-get broken; problem occured while installing a package from official ubuntu repos called k3d (it is K3D); Now i can't run it, can't remove it (not in synaptic nor CLI); any everytime i try to install something new; this message (see the link below) comes in between before i can install anything. HELP. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6096/
<kenthomson> GaiaX11, read that!
<ikonia_> kenthomson you've already flooded the channel with that abotu 3 times
<aalhamad> is there a package that locks file or programs?---plz help
<ikonia_> give it a resst please
<babo> does anyone answer questions in #ubuntu anymore ... ? ... or has it turned into a #centos ?
<ikonia_> yes we answer questions
<kenthomson> ikonia, call the apps and give a kick to me, and let the lurkers complain about flooding the channel and let the people who need support get kicked into the abyss
<ucordes> Flannel: could you please help me with my irssi config problem? i don't understand where to put which options
<ucordes> are there any guidelines for that?
<Flannel> ucordes: just the manual
<ikonia_> kenthomson I recognise you need support - yet constantly flooding the channel won't get it for you
<Flannel> ucordes: er, that is the online manual, not the man page.  Well I guess the man page may have it too, I suppose I haven't looked
<kenthomson> Frogzoo, i need some help
<ucordes> Flannel: you mean http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Irssi#Completion this by online manual?
<GaiaX11> kenthomson: un-install  and install apt-get again
<ikonia_> kenthomson you've been given 3 suggestions to try
<Flannel> ucordes: http://www.irssi.org/documentation
<IdleOne> babo, it could be that nobody knows the answer to yuor question
<ikonia_> babo whatsthe question ?
<kenthomson> GaiaX11, nothing works
<ikonia_> kenthomson we need more detail than "nothing works"
<aalhamad> is there a package that locks file or programs?---plz help
<ikonia_> what are the errors
<ikonia_> aalhamad just use permissions
<gary> Flannel: Flash 9 installed, although it still seems like firefox is using flashplayer7
<GaiaX11> kenthomson: Have you tried aptitude to do  what I just have said to you?
<babo> IdleOne, ikonia_ :My cursor is screwed, I think my nvidia graphics card isn't working with ubuntu or something ...
<aalhamad> ikonia, but i want a pop up password.. rather than using the consile
<ikonia_> babo are you using the nvidia drivers ?
<aalhamad> ikonia, but i want a pop up password.. rather than using the temernal
<kenthomson> ikonia,  GaiaX11, when i try to sudo apt-get remove i get "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"  and it is not un-installed
<ikonia_> aalhamad then use permissions and sudo
<GaiaX11> kenthomson: type in the terminal: aptitude
<babo> ikonia_ : just a fresh ubuntu install ...
<aalhamad> ok thanks
<ikonia_> babo install the nvidia drivers ?
<babo> ikonia_: Do I have to go and install the drivers myself then ?
<babo> ahh
<IdleOne> !nvidia | babo
<ubotu> babo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia_> babo yup
<babo> ikonia_: does easyubuntu handle it ?
<ikonia_> NEVER use that
<ucordes> Flannel: i allready was there. but i can't find anything on how to put those settings in the conf file :(
* Rune_ hates isp
<babo> ikonia: it's that bad then yes ?
<ikonia_> babo BIG TIME bad
<GaiaX11> kenthomson: try what I told you. Use aptitude guy
<ucordes> Rune_: your isp doesn't like you eh?
<kenthomson> GaiaX11, the interface is too confusing
<cypherdelic> can't login with my standard ubuntu-user. logs @ http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7571/ and http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7572/ - Please help, i think vncserver/-viewer messed something up.
<GaiaX11> kenthomson: Do not teorize. Follow the steps
<ikonia_> kenthomson use windows
<Rune_> ucordes; theoretically it should have no bias, i pay $$
<Sanne> kenthomson: there are some bugs related to k3d here, maybe it helps finding your problem:  http://tinyurl.com/2ha8s7
<kenthomson> ikonia_, why don't you shut up if you can't help!
<ikonia_> kenthomson because I can help as can GaiaX11 but your not listening
<ikonia_> and your clearly too dumb
<Rune_> uhoh
<kenthomson> can someone get this punk out of my site
<kenthomson> !ops | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<kenthomson> He's abusing
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: ?
<Frogzoo> !patience
<ikonia_> kenthomson lsten to whats being said - there are 3 options to remove the packages - have you tried them ?
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, <ikonia_> kenthomson use windows
<mackinac> typical linux user attitude
<Mez> !botabuse | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, <ikonia_> and your clearly too dumb
<gnomefreak> ikonia_: please dont talk down to people
<babo> ikonia_: Am I better off going to nvidia and downloading the drivers from there ?
<clem> babo: you can try envy
<babo> ikonia, why in god's name is TV-Out support a prerequisite.
<babo> ?
<ikonia_> gnomefreak then he needs to listen and stop flooding the channel
<clem> babo: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<gnomefreak> ikonia_: if he doesnt listen than help someone else
<babo> lspci | grep nvidia doesn't show any nvidia  text ...
<ikonia_> babo use the guide on wiki.ubuntu.com - use the drivers from ubuntu
<babo> it's empty.
<GaiaX11> kenthomson: I am a Brazilian native Portuguese speaker and I self-learnt linux. You can do even better than me because it seems that you are an English native speaker. So, try aptitude. Only read the docs to understand.
<ikonia_> gnomefreak no chance, he's being a pain in the neck, the channel shouldn't put up with it
<aalhamad> what support i can find to be a netwrok admin. in my local netwrok? as my routor was set up using widows... i just want to control it and check who log in and log out
<aalhamad> thank
<aalhamad> thanks
<ikonia_> fed up of pansey approach to people who cry wolf but don't want to fix it#
<Sanne> babo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ikonia_> babo just download the drivers and follow the guide
<elkbuntu> ikonia, if you're at that point of frustration, you need to walk away for a few minutes rather than insult
<Sanne> babo: use: lspci | grep -i nvidia
<GaiaX11> Don't fight guys. Take it ease :-)
<ikonia_> aalhamad this is ubuntu support only
<aalhamad> ikonia, where can i find support plz?
<ikonia_> elkbuntu I just stated a fact - he should use windows if all the interfaces are too complex and he can't / doesn't want to listen to help
<ikonia_> aalhamad no idea
<GaiaX11> brb :-)
<BogusBill> hello everyone, I'm having problems with my cpu frequency scaling on a Pentium 4, some one can help?
<elkbuntu> ikonia, it might be a fact, but that does not mean you should verbalise it.
<Bluespear> Hello, I've a fresh ubuntu installation but don't remember base login, just the password :o Has it a default root acount ?
<Sanne> ikonia_: a bit more patience on your side would help, I think. We were all confused beginners sometimes.
<ikonia_> elkbuntu nor would I have done if the user had been flooding the channel constantly
<elkbuntu> ikonia, if you have a problem with a flooding user, utilise the ops, rather than breaking the CoC with insults
<ikonia_> Sanne I am patient with people who don't keep saying "help help help" - then say they don't want to do that when you help, then I have no time for them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@alesi.projecthugo.co.uk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<BogusBill> some one knows anithing about a p4-clockmod module without the N60 errata?
<bofphile> Hi !
<bofphile> Does anyone know how to disable the infrared port (for a remote) on my Packard Bell laptop ?
<Sanne> ikonia: I understand your frustration, but still, try to remain respectful and polite, if you can.
<Seveas> elkbuntu: repeat offender, just ban :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<elkbuntu> Seveas, wasnt aware, sorry
<babo> Sanne: ahh ... thanks ...
<babo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 01d8 (rev a1)
<Seveas> elkbuntu, no need to apologize ;)
<babo> so I guess I don't have the driver then ... I'm installing the restricted modules now ..
<Sanne> babo: you're welcome :)
<cma> Bluespear: there is a root account, but if you want to access it sudo
<Sanne> babo: lspci lists not your driver, but your cards. It was for determining you really have an nvidia card :)
<babo> Sanne: aye, thanks
<Sanne> babo: but follow this page, and if you already have the driver package installed, you will get output accordingly.
<babo> Sanne: I've a new computer, so nvidia-glx should be OK right ?
<Bluespear> During installation, I specified the machine name (let to ubuntu by default) and a password, but no login :o How to log-in yet ?
<Sanne> babo: I think so, but there's a link to a text file that lists hte cards that need the legacy driver. Check to be sure.
<Ian-C> Howdy all!  I've stupidly selected a screen saver that crashes Ubuntu Edgy.  How can I turn it off or change it to a non-crashing one?
<babo> Sanne: how do I find out what my card is ?
<webby> Hello! Someone can help me with a problem on raid1 created with MDADM?
<Sanne> babo: sec, phonecall
<babo> Sanne: lscpi says unknown device
<babo> k
<cma> Bluespear:  did you create a user acct?
<padge> Sanne: I just levelled up! :)
<BogusBill> Some one knows if there is a workaround for the N60 errata on the p4-clockmode module for CPU frequency scaling on a Pentium 4 running edgy?
<babo> how do I find out what nvidia card I'm running ?
<Sanne> babo: back
<babo> cool :-)
<dooglus> Bluespear: log in as the user you created
<Bluespear> noppe, seams I forgot
<Sanne> padge: what does it mean? (sorry, german here) ;)
<Bluespear> Is the root account disabled from login-screen ?
<Sanne> babo: it also sais it here, so you shouldn't worry (I also have an nvidia card)
<cma> Bluespear:  in that case reboot, press esc at grub, and login as root
<babo> Sanne: says it where ?
<dooglus> Bluespear: from the gdm login screen?  yes.
<Theis> i have just formatted my new extern haddrive to EXT3, but i have no right to write on it ?
<Bluespear> yes :)
<padge> Sanne: A humorous reference to to role-playing games, where after defeating monsters or performing tasks you can gain experience.  Once a certain threshold is reached, your level increases by one, altering your stats to make you a more powerful character.
<Sanne> babo: sorry, my lspc sais also unknown device for my nvidia card
<mackinac> bluespear, if you can run a liveCD, you can browse your user /home directory, it's name will be the user name
<babo> Sanne: I'll just go with nvidia-glx and see if that works ..
<babo> Sanne: aye,
<Bluespear> cma: thanks, I would try it :)
<Sanne> babo: check here: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
<Bluespear> mackinac, I would see (running it from virtualbox atm, so it was a kick test installation ;)
<Sanne> padge: aaaah! hehe. Great BASH master, I bow before you. :)
<webby> Hello! Someone can help me with a problem on raid1 created with MDADM?
<Ian-C> I'm sure the screen saver is references in some configuration file, but what/where would I find it?
<babo> Sanne: K, I'll go down for the reboot and see if it works ...
<elias_> Is it possible to use a 32-bit version ubuntu even if i have a 64-bit cpu?
<Sanne> babo: you don't need to reboot
<babo> Sanne: well, gtk restart ...
<padge> Sanne: I say that whenever after learning a few things several ligering questions get answered and many things fall into place, at which point I am able to do things I wasn't able to do
<Sanne> babo: no
<Sanne> babo: kill the x server with ctrl-alt-backspace
<Rune_> elias; yes
<floozy> ok so after I have finished installing ubuntu-desktop with apt-get install, what do I do now? startx?
<Sanne> padge: I have to remember that, sounds cool. Thanks for the explanation.
<elias_> Rune_, it wont have any "downsides" ?
<Ian-C> Elias_:   What CPU are you using?   Most are backwards compatible with 32 bit instructions - so Yes you can run 32 Ubuntu
<Rune_> elias; no, 64 bit processors have 32bit mode
<elias_> Ian-C, amd64
<javatard> What is the command to get details on a wireless card? iwlist - and I forget
<javatard> !iwlist
<unop> iwconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwlist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> "/bind meta-x command window last"
<cma> floozy: yes, or reboot into gdm
<Ian-C> Elias_:  I'm about 99.999% sure it should work
<unop> ifconfig would also work, javatard
<webby> Hello! Someone can help me with a problem on raid1 created with MDADM?
<javatard> unop to to get detailed info, or is it pcilst ?
<Theis> How can I tranfer files to my EXT3 extern harddrive ?
<javatard> unop i want to drill down deeper, to get the version etc
<ardchoille> javatard: You mean lspci ?
<avatar_> unop, javatard
<javatard> i forget
<avatar_> hah
<javatard> ahhh
<javatard> or that too
<unop> javatard,  lspci, if you mean that, only lists hardware specifics
<avatar_> gash :D
<javatard> thanks, I am called Tard for a reason ;)
<unop> or should i say, pci specifics
<javatard> tada! thank you
<unop> javatard,  ethtool will give you detailed info about an ethernet card, not sure about otherwise
<Rune_> elias_; so you installed an amd64 distro ok? i'm having no luck with 64 or i386 on my rig
<elias_> Rune_, im using a 64bit distro here on my laptop
<javatard> unop, ethtool a cli cmd?
<unop> javatard,  yep
<avatar_> gash :)
<avatar_> getting highlighted :)
<javatard> bad command, I'll google it though
<elias_> there are alot of things that doesnt work, or are compatible with amd64
<unop> javatard,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=ethtool&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386
<javatard> unop, thank you for your help
<zyth> elias_, alot of other things work if you compile them.
<Rune__> elias_; so you installed an amd64 distro ok? i'm having no luck with 64 or i386 on my rig
<javatard> I learn something ner everyday :)
<elias_> Rune_, im using a 64bit distro here on my laptop
<javatard> ner=new
<Rune__> lucky you
<Rune__> hopefully not back soon, bye
<cypherdelic> can't login with my standard ubuntu-user. logs @ http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7571/ and http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7572/ - Please help, i think vncserver/-viewer messed something up.
<Sanne> bye all
<javatard> 64bit was killing me with the broadcom card. I had to go back to 32bit, took me 2 mins to set it up. The drivers for 64bit get a bit wonky
<floozy> getting some font error when I try to start vncserver ;s
<elias_> And I need to use a 32bit version of firefox to get flash :|
<dave__> hi,  i am running an nvidia video card.  I have the resolution right but looking at the way my screen jumps and things when scrolling, it seems the drivers for my video card are not installed.  is there an easy way to install them?  i have a disk with the .exe for windows if that makes a difference.
<Ian-C> Has anybody got a solution to the screen-saver crash problem?
<javatard> Ian-C, what ya running?
<BogusBill> Some one knows how to enable CPU frequency scaling on a Pentium 4 running edgy? The only solution I found on the forums is to recompile the kernel, manually editing the source of the p4-clockmode module to disable the N60 errata. Not what I would call a user friendly solution (I leaved my days of kernel compilation behind when I changed from slackware to debian 7 years ago :-)
<swarog> hello
<swarog> is ubuntu 6.10 server default installation maybe with X ?
<Rienzilla> wow :)
<Rienzilla> crowded :)
<Ian-C> Javatard:  Ubuntu-Edgy - was trying out different screen savers to see what they looked like, hit the molicule one, and it crashes the entire system every time
<aalhamad> what is nubuntu is it s network admin or an OS?
<javatard> Ian-C, I had issues with some screensavers, upgrading to the lastest nvidia drivers helped me, maybe for you too? idk
<Rienzilla> Hello everyone, I was wondering about the functionality of ubuntu backports. I entered appropriate lines in my sources.list, but in order to actually pick a package from the backports, do I need to set something in preferences? Or will it take all available backport packages automatically?
<Ian-C> Java:  Saw that a lot in my Google searches - but sadly it won't work for me because this machine is running an old ATI Rage128 card
<valehru> hey guys, how can I kill arts?
<javatard> Ian-C,  you might check the beryl posts. They have a lot of solutions for video cards there, might give you an idea
<javatard> Ian-C, just a thought
<valehru> anyone here have a clue?
<geckino> Why mount display "/dev/.static/dev/hda7 on / type reiserfs (rw)" but "/dev/hda7 on / type reiserfs (rw)"?
<javatard> valehru, yea, the butler did it
<valehru> ;)
<elias_> If I install a 32bit distro on my 64bit pc, would I be able to use the 32bit progams and install flash and java without problems?
<javatard> Ian-C, that is a PPC you are working with?
<javatard> Ian-C,  go to the PPC forums on Ubuntu I found what you are looking for
<swarog> hm, ubuntu 6.10 server reported it cant retrieve kernel from current apt source
<swarog> now its failing 'select and install software' part
<valehru> For the love of god, I can't figure out why UT2004 doesnt have any sound when playing...
<gordonjcp> is something running that's taken over the sound?
<gordonjcp> esd, or jack or something?
<Ian-C> Java:  Nope an x86 machine (AMD 1333)
<valehru> gordonjcp, how can I check?
<aalhamad> i have a 2 linux Pc and 3 Xp PS at my place... i want to setup a netwrok between all og them .. i want to make on Linux Pc as an admin and the others as clients... how can i do that ? plz help me with support or wiki's :)
<javatard> Ian-C, it was used in PPC as well, I privated you the info
<gordonjcp> valehru: ps | grep esd?
<gordonjcp> ps | less and see what's running maybe?
<javatard> aalhamad, samba
<gordonjcp> valehru: does sound work generally, like with rhythmbox?
<|Bot|> who can say me? i can sell PC at install ubuntu?
<valehru> ps | grep esd -> nothing
<valehru> ps | less gives no sound applications
<aalhamad> javatard, it can make me as an admin .. and control the people who log in on the network?
<gordonjcp> valehru: check that some other program can produce sound, and that the mixer channel isn't muted and the volume is up
<valehru> sound plays perfectly with bmp and banshee
<swarog> ideas?
<gordonjcp> valehru: alsa mutes sound by default
<javatard> aalhamad, that sounds more like an LDAP thing
<aalhamad> ooh ok..
<Matthai> hi, anybody knows how to tar & gzip a file, but the archive should be splitted into many smaller files, for example 1 Gb size each?
<javatard> aalhamad, and the XP would have to be pro to auth with kerberos or you need to do some haking
<gordonjcp> valehru: 'cos of course only a total noob would spend ages messing about the to get the sound working, only to discover the master out is muted
<gordonjcp> <shuffles feet, looks at shoes>
<valehru> gordonjcp, nah its not that
<mackinac> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<aalhamad> javatard, ok help me with a wiki plz to control and see hows loged in my netwrok?
<gordonjcp> (in my case, it was another channel on the physical audio mixer my PC was plugged into set to SOLO)
<gordonjcp> d'oh
<javatard> aalhamad, I would start by googling LDAP and mixed networks, thats just me though
<aalhamad> ok thanks
<geckino> what's /dev/.static/..?
<Dante123> hi all.....when someone says heir ubuntu installation is "broken"....what exactly do they mean?  What are the symptoms?
<valehru> Dante123, ineptitude
<Dante123> valehru.....please elaborate.
<osfameron> that's a little unkind :-)
<osfameron> Dante123: "broken" is a slightly over the top way of saying "doesn't work"
<valehru> Dante123, it usually refers to packages being out of date
<Dante123> I hear people saying things like "automatix broke my installation" etc...what symtoms are they seeing?
<valehru> Dante123, or wrongly installed packages
<osfameron> the reasons for calling something broken range from bugs, to user error, to high expectations :-)
<Dante123> can't login.....programs crash...???
<valehru> basically it means things don't work as they should, ie, when packages being installed have unexpected results..
<Dante123> so.....would you steer a newer user away from automatix
<Dante123> ?
<mackinac> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<valehru> Dante123, automatix is fine...
<aeromix> I have a question: grep -o "&rid\=[0-9] \{6,7\}&" $f | grep -o "[0-9] \{6,7\}" | while read f; do uid[$a] =${f}; let a=$a+1; done; echo "$a" why is $a 0 and not the number of finished loops?
<Frogzoo> Dante123: if you want to use automatix fine, but the -> #automatix for support
<Dante123> okay....okay......that's the "official" party line.....I am asking you as an individual user
<ardchoille> Dante123: automatix is not supported and should be avoided.
<jussi01> Dante123: Ive used it, no probs, but now I dont bother, its better to get the stuff yourself
<Dante123> okay....I didn't know they had a chatroom......is it "hard" to do what automatix does.....for the average newer user....becuase I will avoid it if I can...
<valehru> Dante123, if it makes you happy to use it and adds precious seconds to your interesting life with which to watch pron then by all means use it......Personally I avoid it...
<javatard> Dante123, broken = borked or Fubar or Windowslike
<Frogzoo> Dante123: there's excellent howtos for everything automatix does
<Dante123> Is there a unofficial guide somewhere you recommend?
<Dante123> Frogzoo....any links to it?
<LjL> Dante123, i don't know what exactly automatix does, but tell us what *you* want to do
<ardchoille> Dante123: I feel it is better to learn how to do that stuff yourself. That way, if anyting breaks, you will be better equipped to fix it rather than be totally lost.
<Frogzoo> Dante123: -> #automatix
<javatard> Dante123, the forums are very good at telling you how to install via command line. It is a straight forward text command and something good to learn IMO
<Dante123> Well.....my kids want flash and java for their computer.....
<Frogzoo> !restricted | Dante123
<ubotu> Dante123: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<defrysk> !worksforme | Dante123
<ubotu> Dante123: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<valehru> Dante123, http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Dante123> they tend to go on Windoze and I am encourgaing ubuntu....but they want to be able to play some of the java and flash stuff
<jussi01> !java | dante123
<ubotu> dante123: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Frogzoo> !java | Dante123 : also read the 'restricted' link from ubotu for setting up flash
<ubotu> Dante123 : also read the 'restricted' link from ubotu for setting up flash: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jussi01> !flash | dante123
<ubotu> dante123: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Weems> !Multiverse
<Dante123> okay....many thanks...will check that all out.
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<javatard> Dante123, a quickfix Automatix is nice. My mother used it and worked fine, but if you are doing the install, I suggest forums and cli
<Gabrielote> hi people
<Gabrielote> could someone please help me again? ehehehe
<Lunar_Lamp> Gabrielote, just ask the question :-)
<ardchoille> Gabrielote: With what?
<Lunar_Lamp> Don't need to ask to ask!
<Gabrielote> i'm heaving some problems with the GNOME PPP conection... when i try to Auto-Detect my modem driver it says that the driver doesnt exist... does anyone knows what should i do?
<rylan> hey all. looks like most of my computer isnt detecting my soundcard or my videocard.
<rylan> oddly i get sound and video
<Gabrielote> i installed my modem properly.. i guess... xD
<jussi01> rylan, what sort of video card?
<rylan> nividia
<rylan> not sure what model
<sebanio> Hey there lads, I followed the instructions in ubuntu wiki foer mp3 implementation but can't get it done, anyone ever done and could help me out?
<phimic> hello all
<rylan> sebanio, do you have sound?
<jussi01> rylan: go and follow tthe instructions here : http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<phimic> i have got a problem with my ubuntu installation (6.10) AMD64
<jussi01> !hi | phimic
<ubotu> phimic: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jussi01> phimic: what exactly ?
<phimic> i want to install the distribution and after detecting eth0 i got:
<sebanio> @rylan not mp3 wise, ogg and stuff works fine, I used the console specified in wiki, but it printed some failure message..
<phimic> cp: unable to open /root/var/log: no such file or directory
<rylan> sebanio, ok, well there is an easier way.
<rylan> sebanio, go into add remove programs.
<sebanio> just a sec..
<phimic> and then /bin/sh cant access ty; job control turned off
<rylan> sebanio, search for mp3 codecs.
<rylan> sebanio, and install Amarok
<jussi01> !restricted | sebiano
<ubotu> sebiano: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phimic> jussi01: you got an idea?
<rylan> sebanio, so instally the mp3 codecs and amarok. thats what i did and its beautiful now.
<jussi01> phimic: not really, I dont know too much about that stff
<rylan> sebanio, and if you have any other problems with sound ask me, i had em all
<abyss> lo i want to install cedega onto my ubuntu but the deb-packages says cannot install cause it depends on xlib which are replaced in my ubuntu though libxft1 xkb-data
<zyth> abyss, don't they have a source package or something?
<sebanio> @rylan where Do I find the add/remove programm thing??
<sebanio> synaptic??
<erUSUL> sebanio: yes or in Applications>Add remove apps
<aalhamad> how can i know the ip address of whom are loged in on the netwrok im on?
<javatard> sebanio, system>admin synaptic i think
<sebanio> ok...
<javatard> aalhamad, what ya working on?
<sebanio> and I will find the mp3 codec there somewhere??
<javatard> aalhamad, sounds like you need some tools like nmap or nessus to scan the network
<aalhamad> ok.
<aalhamad> thanks
<erUSUL> ubotu tell sebanio about mp3 | sebanio see priv msg from ubotu
<aalhamad> im trying to be an admin of my netwrok and setup some clients to log in...
<aalhamad> i want to control them by my PC...
<parag0n> you could do a broadcast ping
<javatard> aalhamad, define control
<sebanio> @erusul tried that already, apparantly I'm too stupid ;(
<aalhamad> javatard, what to you mean?
<javatard> aalhamad, what do you want to do with the clients? priv me
<rylan> thanks, to whoever suggested i use envy, it crashed my computer
<erUSUL> sebanio: if you instaled the gstreamer-plugins-bad,ugly... etc you will be able to play mp3 with rhythmbox totem or banshee which uses gstreamer
<aalhamad> no you did not understand me... i have a network at home... and i want to be the admin of the network ... control people who log in and log out.. beind able to change the hex key..
<LjL> rylan: perhaps you could trust the official Wiki more than random suggestions
<LjL> !nvidia > rylan    (rylan, see the private message from Ubotu)
<aalhamad> i can do it with window... but on linux its a bit difficult
<sebanio> erusul I tried that, but the g-streamer-plugins wouldnt install properly..
<abyss> zyth: no i only have an rpm and deb package and the engine on the disc
<javatard> aalhamad, check your priv msgs
<erUSUL> sebanio: have you enabled the multiverse repo?
<sebanio> I did, and then I tried the console command specified in the wiki, but got a failure..
<sebanio> Will it work if I install the gstream ugly nd bad things manually??
<rylan> how do i find out what my video card is?
<Frogzoo> rylan: take a look at the card maybe, or sudo lspci
<Meizano> Might anyone have any issues with the TRENDnet TEW-424UB? I've been searching the forums and what I did find didn't get me anywhere.
<erUSUL> sebanio: use a pastebin and post the errors you get
<erUSUL> !pastebin | sebanio
<ubotu> sebanio: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rylan> Frogzoo, ill go with the sudo command, i dont want to open my computer
<sasoyna> hi guys i have a problem with ktts.In talker configuration "select voice" is gray. i can;t select a voice though ktts not work.:(. i have a kubuntu 6.06 distro. you can help me?
<floozy> how do I stop ubuntu-desktop from the command line?
<rylan> Frogzoo, ok, now how do i go about getting/checking if i have proper drivers
<Gabrielote> hi people
<Gabrielote> i'm return
<Gabrielote> please help me!
<sebanio> erusul: Do have have gaim running? I'm sure I'll be gettin lost, your help would be greatly appreciated
<IdleOne> Gabrielote, what is the problem?
<Gabrielote> i'm trying to configure my modem....
<Gabrielote> it's AMI515A
<Gabrielote> i'm installed it...
<erUSUL> !pm | sebanio
<ubotu> sebanio: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Gabrielote> but when i use the gnome ppp, when i click on auto-detect...
<Gabrielote> the program not see my modem..
<IdleOne> !dsl | Gabrielote
<ubotu> Gabrielote: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Gabrielote> no...
<rylan> ok, my video card is an ATI Radeon X1300, how can i check if i have proper drivers, and if i dont, where do i get them?
<Gabrielote> it's a dial-up connection
<IdleOne> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<erUSUL> sebanio: it is better to do things in the channel just use pastebin to show me and otheres the errors you get
<IdleOne> !ati | rylan
<ubotu> rylan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gabrielote> i saw it..
<Gabrielote> my modem is installed
<Gabrielote> but when i go auto-detect,
<Gabrielote> it isn't recognized
<ctford> is there a way i can find out what flags a ubuntu package was compiled with?
<vduck> so many users in here, ubuntu seems to be very popular :))
<GarySaved> I just downloaded the .bin file to install RealPlayer. I made it executable, and it appears in lists, but if I go to execute it, the system does not seem to see it.
<Igor_V2> hey guys...anybody can tell me whats this process??? ---> /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<erUSUL> Igor_V2: the X server
<blue|palm> Help!!! My RAM consumption is huge when running xgl!!!! I am running kde and I have 1GB of ram and in xgl (no beryl/compiz loaded or any program for that matter) and I am using 825 MB RAM. Can somebody tell me what I am doing wrong?
<GarySaved> Why would the system say the file is not there when I try to run it?
<Gabrielote> someone help me.....
<erUSUL> blue|palm: i do not use xgl and i use all my ram. i will be disappointed if not. free ram is useless ram... why would i pay for something i'm not using...
<Gabrielote> who knows much about modem and dial-up connection?!?!?
<Gabrielote> it's urgently
<blue|palm> erUSUL: I am doing NOTHING... so where is my RAM going?
<igor> hi all.. where can I find gstream0.10 dvd support? (i have installed libdvdcss)
<sebanio> thanks lads, I think I got the mp3 thing done, just don't ask me what I did, I have no idea, but it seems to work..
<GaiaX11> GarySaved: Why are you trying to install RealPlayer using ./bin? Are you in ubuntu?
<Lynoure> blue|palm: it's quite normal to use almost all of your ram, you should only worry if you massively swap as well
<sasoyna> hi guys i have a problem with ktts.In talker configuration "select voice" is gray. i can;t select a voice though ktts not work.:(. i have a kubuntu 6.06 distro. you can help me?
<erUSUL> blue|palm: disk cache ?? take a look at the output of free and top
<erUSUL> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<GaiaX11> GarySaved: If you are just do: sudo apt-get install realplay (or realplayer)
<admin_> Hello, My audio will randomly lag every 30 sec or so, it will stop and the whole system kinda lags for a couple seconds then it will resume, anyone have any ideas?
<GarySaved> GaiaX11: Yes.  How else would I do it?
<erUSUL> blue|palm: i have 1GiB of ram and only 70MB free i have 415MB of disk cache.
<blue|palm> erUSUL: How do you check your disk cache?
<blue|palm> erUSUL: Im new to linux
<igor> blue|palm: are you talking about SWAP File?
<igor> blue|palm: free
<erUSUL> blue|palm: i have said you to use the 'free' and 'top' commands
<igor> blue|palm: or use gnome memony manager tool
<igor> memory
<igor> gnome-system-monitor
<igor> on System-Administration menu
<Meizano> Ok, I've got a problem. To install NdisWrapper, I need to compile some files, but I need to be online to get a compiler, but I can't get online because I need to install the WiFi adaptor first so... what are my options?
<GarySaved> GaiaX11: It does not find anything with realplay or realplayer
<blue|palm> igor: my problem is that X is crashing if i load up a fullscreen opengl app
<GaiaX11> GarySaved: You have to uncomment some repos in your /etc/apt/source.list
<igor> blue|palm: which app?
<Gabrielote> please help me!!
<GaiaX11> GarySaved: To have them available
<blue|palm> igor I am busy writing it... it works perfectly fine on my windows box right next to this one
<GarySaved> GaiaX11: I'll go check...
<igor> blue|palm: what error you app return? What X says?
<igor> blue|palm: what is your error code?
<blue|palm> igor: And its in python, which is notorious for its over memory consumption...
<igor> blue|palm: which libary are you using.
<Gabrielote> #unbuntu-modem
<GaiaX11> GarySaved: And then to update the repos
<blue|palm> igor: Well im not sure if its X or xgl which is crashing!
<unop> .o0(python bashing again?) :)
<igor> blue|palm: check the logs.
<blue|palm> igor: I dont get an error... just the standard a blue-ish wallpaper and then after a while it goes back to kdm
<blue|palm> igor so maybe its xgl thats crashing
<igor> blue|palm: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<k4ever> hi all
<igor> blue|palm: first of all. stop DM.. /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<igor> blue|palm: create a plain .xinitrc with: xterm
<unska_> what is the apt-get for .wmv decoder?
<igor> blue|palm: run startx. and try to run your app.
<BankHead> secret
<k4ever> are there any repositories for games for ubuntu (or debian)?
<igor> blue|palm: if X crash it will put you on a terminal with errors on screen
<igor> where can I find gstream0.10 dvd support? (i have installed libdvdcss)
<sacater> hey all, if i wanted to route my laptops web and network connection through my main pcs web connection. (PC has 2 network ports, one of the with the web), how would i do it and what would i need
<blue|palm> igor: Looks like this is actually a beryl window manager problem
<igor> blue|palm: beryl dont works fine with GL apps
<blue|palm> igor: When running my program in with the standard kdewin windows manager i have no problem
<igor> blue|palm: you dont told me anything about beryl. If so.. I knew the answer.
<GarySaved> GaiaX11: It still says it is refered to by another package, but not available.
<blue|palm> igor: sorry
<blue|palm> igor: so beryl is problematic?
<igor> blue|palm: isn't a X problem..
<Romek> Polska
<Romek> Poland
<k4ever> i'm a long time linux user.  i was playing around with kubuntu (6.10).  i really like what i see so far, its just that there are so many good free games for linux that ubuntu doesn't seem to have.
<blue|palm> igor: no way to get around this?
<igor> blue|palm: I dont have a lot sucess running GL apps under beryl. I dunno why. Maybe Xgl/AIXgl
<GaiaX11> GarySaved: Are you using 6.10 or 6.06?
<Gartral> how do i determin the current distrobution of ubuntu installed on my comp?
<unop> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Romek> Polska
<Meizano> Ok, I've got a problem. To install NdisWrapper, I need to compile some files, but I need to be online to get a compiler, but I can't get online because I need to install the WiFi adaptor first so... what are my options?
<unop> !pl | Romek
<ubotu> Romek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<humbolto> how to dock a window in ubuntu
<humbolto> what does that actually mean?
<minerale> Hi, is there a way to rotate the screen 90 degrees?
<unska_> what is the apt-get for .wmv decoder?
<unop> !w32codecs | unska_
<ubotu> unska_: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<GaiaX11> GarySaved: ???
<ubuntu> hi
<igor> blue|palm: dunno..
<Romek> czesc
<blue|palm> igor: i would try aiglx instead but i have a stupid ati card :(
<Gartral> mmk, next question, how do i upgrade?
<ubuntu> wat is this strange
<ubuntu> thing
<ashaman> Meizano unless you have an alternative way of connecting you are out of luck
<igor> blue|palm: ask in beryl channel.. here is so busy.
<blue|palm> igor: thanks for the help
<blue|palm> igor: I just did
<unop> !cz | Romek
<ubotu> Romek: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<igor> blue|palm: be welcome.. what your app does?
<ubuntu> hello
<ferret_0567> Does anybody know how to download the latest NVIDIA module without removing any "linux-restricted-modules*" stuff?
<blue|palm> igor: Its my computer science project. Its a 3D educational program (A Virtual Laboratory :) )
<GarySaved> GaiaX11: I think it is 6.10.  WHere does it say.
<unska_> ferret_0567, apt-get install nvidia-glx i think :o
<igor> blue|palm: I will be glad to use it.. if you release under GNU/GPL
<ashaman> ferret_0567: have you tried easyubuntu
<Meizano> Ashaman: So if I get a wired connection for downloading whatever I need to install the WiFi, I'm set? There being no other way and all...
<igor> blue|palm: Im a science teacher.
<blue|palm> igor: wow
<ubuntu> ubuntu suks windows is better
<ferret_0567> That's not the latest unska_
<blue|palm> igor: Im not sure what ill release it under
<Meizano> Ashaman: I've got a USB flashdrive, I thought I could transfer some install files or something over using that.
<blue|palm> igor: Im tempted to release it as closed source but free
<unop> ferret_0567,  the nvidia modules need l-r-m .. so if they remove them, they probably will reinstall them (upgrade)
<ashaman> Meizano: yea
<igor> blue|palm: ok.. btw.. here is my mail: morgado.igor@gmail.com
<ubuntu> yea
<JohnRobert> <ubuntu> ubuntu suks windows is better lol
<g333k_work> !w32codecs
<ubuntu> ure flash drive is crap
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<unop> !language | JohnRobert
<ubotu> JohnRobert: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<morgWork> anyone here have any experience with the IBM X336 line of servers?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<igor> blue|palm: i dont have anything agains closed source.. but opensource can impove your code.. and you will learn from it..
<blue|palm> igor: ill definitely contact you later in the projects development. It needs to be tested :)
<Gabrielote> please help me
<blue|palm> igor: true, thats why im not sure yet
<Gartral> mmk, next question, how do i upgrade?
<JohnRobert> unop: That was a quote, also there was no bad language in it
<Gabrielote> i need a channel that talking about modem
<morgWork> apparently our plan to move over to ubuntu might have come up short- it won't install on this line... we have 3 sysadmins looking into it now
<igor> blue|palm: are you planning to sell or anything?
<JohnRobert> unop: there was however a bad spelling of 'sucks'
<blue|palm> igor: If it is good enough maybe. Ive been working on it for about 1 year now
<GaiaX11> GarySaved: cat /etc/issue
<GaiaX11> GarySaved: So ...
<GarySaved> GaiaX11: I am using an AMD64x2
<CapaH> Hi all, quick question. I notice that Ubuntu seems devoid of 'typical usage' sounds (i.e. you close a window and hear a ding that sort of thing) --- is there a place I can go to create a less quiet work environment?
<igor> blue|palm: ok.. be welcome.. im here to help.
<blue|palm> igor: But if i release it as open source it would benefit so many people
<blue|palm> igor: so i dont know :(
<GaiaX11> GarySaved: cat /etc/issue
<unop> JohnRobert,  just avoid it -- and if you have an off topic discussion, move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<GarySaved> It is 6.10.
<JohnRobert> CapaH: system/prefs/sound
<blue|palm> igor: thanks, im here alot too
<ferret_0567> EasyUbuntu will get the latest NVIDIA module?
<igor> blue|palm: its an opensource its a matter of free knowledge.. knowledge must be shared.. I use celestia on my classes.. its an amazing difference
<Quilby> can i ask a question?
<JohnRobert> Quilby: don't ask to ask
<ferret_0567> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Lunar_Lamp> CapaH, they are just disabled by default - go to system>preferences>sound
<GaiaX11> !realplayer  | GarySaved
<ubotu> GarySaved: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<craig> hello
<JohnRobert> hi!
<ashaman> Ferret_0567: i am not syre that is why I asked if you have tried it
<mindstate> anyone know where i can get bmp skins?
<JohnRobert> mindstate: www.google.com > search for beep media player skins
<blue|palm> igor: Ive heard about it, but never used it
<craig> u just kicked my freind ubuntu out just
<craig> y?
<GarySaved> GaiaX11: Thanks.  I'm going there now.
<blue|palm> igor: Is it free/opensource?
<Quilby> ok, i just installed ubuntu and when I go on youtube or any other video site the movie goes really slowly. The sound is ok, but the computer does not display all the frames in the movie. what do i do?
<robline_> ne1 here using a logitech MX Revolution?
<elkbuntu> craig, we dont welcome trolls here
<igor> blue|palm: give it a try ;-0
<mindstate> JohnRobert: guess i should've tried that 1st lol
<Meizano> Is there a method to download the files needed to install a compiler onto a flash drive and not need the internet?
<igor> blue|palm: totaly free.. and its a HUGE project.
<JohnRobert> mindstate: google is always the first thing you should do
<craig> yh my friend ubuntu lives under a bridge
<blue|palm> igor: oh awesome, free... This could aid in my research of Virtual Realty in education!!! Thanks so much
<mindstate> JohnRobert: youre right, i usually do guess i got a lil lazy
<Quilby> ?
<craig> ?
<Quilby> look at my question
<igor> blue|palm: that is the free software spirit.. you use.. you share.
<JohnRobert> often you'll find google can offer answers that are far more useful than someone's help on here
<elkbuntu> craig, we are not fools craig. if you continue to troll you will be removed just like your 'friend'
<craig> msn is better
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-47-55-148.stb.ubr04.dudl.blueyonder.co.uk]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Quilby>  i just installed ubuntu and when I go on youtube or any other video site the movie goes really slowly. The sound is ok, but the computer does not display all the frames in the movie. what do i do?
<Quilby> i said it again
<[M] Darkorical> totally new to linux ... Im trying to install the drivers for my ati 9200 vid card I went to amd web site and downloaded the file
<blue|palm> igor: I seriously thought celestia was closed source... but now i know
<enyc> Hrrm
<enyc> I wonder if there are any problems using rt2500 wlan adapter on  Edgy xubuntu  vs.  Edgy ubuntu
<[M] Darkorical> how do I install the driver?
<finalbeta> !fglrx > [M] Darkorical
<enyc> rt2500 being open-source-driver well-supported
<[M] Darkorical> its a .run file
<blue|palm> igor: Thanks youve helped me with more than a silly beryl problem :)
<finalbeta> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<finalbeta> !fglrx | [M] Darkorical
<ubotu> [M] Darkorical: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CheshireViking> enyc, at home i use a rt2500 based wireless pcmcia card without any problems, it worked out of the box with ubuntu 6.1, all i had to do was open network settings and enable it
<minerale> can I start a rotated X screen session ?
<CheshireViking> enyc, thats on ubuntu rather than xubuntu - no experience of xubuntu myself
<Sebouill1> Hello. I have a truecrypt volume that I have mounted with the truecypt -i command, it has fat32 on it. The problem is that it appears has read only. However, when I issue the mount command, I get "/dev/mapper/truecrypt0 on /mnt/mydata type vfat (rw)". What do I need to do make my volume writable, thanks a lot in advance!
<feno> hellp
<Gabrielote> helppppp
<feno> hello
<Gabrielote> pleaseeee
<feno> chinese??
<Gabrielote> portuguese!
<Gabrielote> someone help me
<[M] Darkorical> that site says that the card needs to be a 9500 or better .. Im running a 9200
<Gartral> whats wrong?
<Jowi> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<GaiaX11> !ask | Gabrielote
<ubotu> Gabrielote: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<javatard> Gabrielote, What is it
<feno> #ubuntu-cn
<Quilby> !search driver
<ubotu> Found: binarydriver, binarydrivershowto, alsa-source, ntfs-3g, gatos, vesa, ati-#ubuntu-effects, envy, 43xx, ext3
<erUSUL> [M] Darkorical: 9200 works great with the open source ati/radeon driver even 3d
<Jowi> feno, /join #ubuntu-cn
<unska_> unop, i failed at finding the w32 codecs, can you help me to find them?
<CapaH> Is there a way I can force my desktop to not have any icons on it -- like right now I have a usb drive plugged in and it put a 'usbdrive' icon on my desktop thus ruining my background image... how can I get around that?
<Quilby> !binarydriver
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unop> unska_,  did you add seveas's repository in?
<unska_> yes
<Gartral> !ati
<ferret_0567> CapaH: Just the drive icons or all the icons on the desktop?
<CapaH> ferret_0567, all
<CapaH> but knowing how on a particular icon is great info as well
<Gabrielote> GaiaX11:please help me
<unska_> unop, yes, i did
<Quilby> ubotu, I > u
<GaiaX11> !ask | Gabrielote
<ubotu> Gabrielote: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<unop> unska_,  did you update apt?
<unska_> unop, yes, i did
<Gabrielote> i have one problem with my modem
<Gabrielote> i installed it...
<ganiman> I find it odd the openoffice on ubuntu has you come here for openoffice support o_Oa
<Gabrielote> the model is AMI515A
<GaiaX11> !enter | Gabrielote
<ubotu> Gabrielote: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unop> unska_,  does this return anything -- apt-cach policy w32codecs ?
<Quilby> how do i know what grafix card i have?
<sebrock> Hey guys, I removed my bottom bar in Ubuntu, I also use Debian and in there I can see active programs on the upper right corner... is this possible to do in Ubuntu too?
<ashaman> Ferret_0567: try this repo "    deb http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/latest/32bit binary/
<ashaman> "
<erUSUL> Quilby: lspci | grep -i vga
<ferret_0567> Open "gconf-editor" and drill down to: "/apps/nautilus/preferences". In there uncheck the checkbox "show_desktop"
<unska_> apt-cach: command not found
<Quilby> in terminal?
<Gabrielote> i installed a pci modem, the model is AMI515A but it ins't recognized
<ferret_0567> apt-cache is what you are trying to do
<CapaH> I have a laptop with wireless networking built in --- but it does not work for Ubuntu... what do I do? :)
<ferret_0567> Download the driver for it
<Jowi> Quilby, you need to use sudo though. "sudo lspci | grep -i vga"
<unop> unska_,  oops, apt-cache policy w32codecs ?
<ferret_0567> What model is the wireless card
<sebrock> CapaH what does iwconfig give you?
<pbureau> CapaH, do lspci does it see it (copy/paste that one line)
<Quilby> thanks erusul!
<unska_> unop, it says that its not installed or a candidate
<Gabrielote> GaiaX11, i installed a pci modem, the model is AMI515A but it ins't recognized
<CapaH> shockingly it gives that I am connected to a wireless network :P lol
<unop> unska_, try this --  sudo aptitude install w32codecs
<erUSUL> Quilby: no problem
<unska_> no candidate version found for w32codecs
<CapaH> apparently I am fortunate and I dont have to worry about any drivers
<erUSUL> !seveas | unska_
<ubotu> unska_: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<CapaH> ... how can I see a list of all wireless networks and choose the one I wish to connect to?
<ferret_0567> Install NetworkManager then if your wireless network connection does not work. You'll need to enter a passphrase in there to connect to a wi-fi network
<unop> erUSUL,  he's already been there :)
<sebrock> CapaH, any ESSID?
<CapaH> yes sebrock
<sebrock> The right one I guess?
<Gabrielote> please i installed a pci modem, the model is AMI515A but it ins't recognized
<Gabrielote> help me!
<sebrock> CapaH, so can you ping the routers IP?
<ferret_0567> You will defiantly want NetworkManager.
<ferret_0567> But do what sebrock said first
<bunted> hola
<bunted> anyone try glftpd on ubuntu?
<Gabrielote> hola
<Gabrielote> necessito ayuda
<erUSUL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<sebrock> CapaH, try ping 192.168.0.1 ,this is usually the IP of router
<unska_> unop, i added every single one of the edgy debs to my sources.list and i still cant find the package
<phatrabbit> hi is it true beryl does not work on ubuntu 6.06
<phatrabbit> dapper
<CapaH> sebrock I got replies
<sebrock> ok so thats a good sign
<sebrock> and ping www.google.com gives?
<CapaH> Well one question... how can I instruct my pings to use eth1 instead of eth0 ?
<ferret_0567> Yeah, it's true unless you do some special steps that are unsupported phatrabbit
<phatrabbit> oh ok thanks
<sebrock> CapaH, hm... are you connected with the same computer on a wire now?
<CapaH> i.e. I have an ethernet cable plugged in in addition to wireless -- which is obviously how I am on IRC :)
<GaiaX11> Gabrielote: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#Modems_.2F_Network  Modems / Network
<rylan> ok, i need to edit xorg.config but it is read only, how do i edit it?
<phatrabbit> i found a wiki on how to install it, i will give it a go
<unop> unska_,  run this command and use a !pastebin to show us what you get -- sudo aptitude update
<Gabrielote> join #ubuntu-ar
<Meizano> If I download gcc-4.1.2.tar.gz onto a flash drive and unload it into Ubuntu, would I be able to extract and install it, then use it to compile NdisWrapper?
<[M] Darkorical> ok I installed ubuntu from a 6.06 dapper disk (only one I could get to work) then I upgraded to 6.10 edgy from inside now when trying to instal vid drivers it askes for the ubuntu 6.10 disk
<sebrock> CapaH, try ping -I <interface> <adress>
<rylan> i need help! i need to edit xorg.config but it is read only, how do i edit it?
<unop> CapaH,  probably  ping -I eth1 de.st.in.ation
<[M] Darkorical> I put my disk fro 6.10 in and it doesnt recognize it
<erUSUL> rylan: with 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<unska_> unop, http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=74420
<rylan> erUSUL, i dont understand what to do in here
<Gabrielote> i need help, i need to use a dial-up modem, which program can i use?!
<Meizano> Yes/No? If I download gcc-4.1.2.tar.gz onto a flash drive and unload it into Ubuntu, would I be able to extract and install it, then use it to compile NdisWrapper?
<GaiaX11> [M] Darkorical: water wash the disk, dry it and put there again. Sometimes it happens because the disk is not clean.
<sebrock> anyone knows how I can show active apps anywhere else but the bottom bar? I removed it and I use a launcher there instead
<GaiaX11> Gabrielote: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#Modems_.2F_Network  Modems / Network
<JohnRobert> anyone know how I can stop networkmanager starting on boot (without removing it all together)?
<erUSUL> rylan: nano is a text editor.... you asked to edit your xorg.conf, don't you?
<[M] Darkorical> the disk is clean I just burnt it yesterday
<rylan> erUSUL, well, as a text editor, i dont see any text.
<[M] Darkorical> it is acalling for a disk named Ubuntu 6.10_Edgy Eft_ - Release Amd64 (20061025.1)
<rylan> erUSUL, how do i see the file. all i see is white!
<[M] Darkorical> I cant even put that many charactors in the lable of the disk
<Gabrielote> GaiaX11. my problem is when i dial to the internet, my modem isn't reconegzed
<unop> unska_,  try another one of the mirrors here ..
<unop> !w32codecs | unska_
<ubotu> unska_: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<unska_> unop, i added _every single one_ of them
<GaiaX11> [M] Darkorical: Test the disk. Boot from it
<unska_> unop, and still no match
<unop> unska_,  well you should ideally add only one of them -- so try that then
<sebrock> is it possible to filter all QUIT messages out with XChat?
<erUSUL> rylan: you should see the contents of your xorg.conf... !!
<rylan> erUSUL, i dont!
<unska_> unop, still no match
<unska_> and im using "sudo aptitude install w32codecs"
<rylan> erUSUL, this is not good.
<[M] Darkorical> it boots to the menu for install
<eEEp> Hi folks. - Just browsing around. Hope you don't mind me idiling for a bit.
<rylan> erUSUL, any ideas?
<erUSUL> rylan: get out of the text editor without saving changes 'Crtl + X' and check that you have that file
<elkbuntu> eEEp, not at all. most people here are idling
<[M] Darkorical> but the install kept locking up on this disk and when I did the check cd thing it passed ok
<eEEp> elkbuntu: Ah, thanks.
<rylan> erUSUL, i do, i just opened it in a text editor
<unska_> unop, should i just use this: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<unska_> install it manually
<Seveas> unska_, that would work if you use edgy :)
<rylan> erUSUL, computers hate me
<Slike> how do i enforce a cron-job to be (automatically) executed as root ?
<unska_> Seveas, i am using edgy :)
<erUSUL> rylan: ypu can allways re-generate the file with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<dynamicreflux> how does one upgrade teh X to the new x11r72 ???
<Seveas> dynamicreflux, read th ubuntu-devel list, someone made experimental packages
<dynamicreflux> how do i find these
<erUSUL> dynamicreflux: waiting until it gets added to an ubuntu release
<rylan> erUSUL, aha, well. i just remembered. im using edgy and its not spelled config for some reason. its .conf
<unop> Slike,  /etc/crontab  for system tasks -- sudo crontab -e  for root's tab
<dynamicreflux> there is no manual way of "updating it"
<unska_> Seveas, i did install it, i still cant see the images in .wmv
<Seveas> unska_, maybe they are wmv10 or encrypted
<unska_> hmm i tried with other .wmv and they worked fine
<JohnRobert> not all .wmv are the same
<unska_> yeah i know
<sebrock> gah! how do I filter out all QUIT messages with XCHAT?
<unska_> Seveas, is there a decoder for wmv10?
<daviey> Hi, anybody here using pgp with evolution??
<erUSUL> sebrock: right click on the tab of the channel
<erUSUL> daviey: me
<hoagi1> For a strange reason when I booted into ubuntu today a partition that I have named Data and is mounted on /media/Data is now named _PNG
<hoagi1> 
<Seveas> hoagi1, that's a known issue but jarmless
<Seveas> harmless even
<sebrock> erUSUL and then check join/part?
<jcoimbra> hi
<Seveas> unska_, not one that works under linux afaik
<sebrock> erUSUL, still what the join messages tho :d
<erUSUL> sebrock: iirci is something like that now using irssi
<daviey> erUSUL, how did you export your pgp key from gpg?   gpg --export-secret-key > private.key  did export the key.  Evolution asked for 2 passwords (didn't complain) but then didn't add it
<jcoimbra> I have a laptop that is constantly wired to the ethernet, but happens to have a wireless card in it. Is it possible to "bridge" these connections so that laptops with wireless cards can use this laptop as a router?
<sebrock> erUSUL, can I do it permanent or do I have to check it every time I login?
<jcoimbra> i know this can be done in windows
<unska_> Seveas, how come vlc is able to play them then?
<unska_> (atleast i think so)
<unop> unska_, you could try installing mplayer's codecs - http://www3.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20061022.tar.bz2
<unop> jcoimbra,  sure, look into enabling routing not a "bridge"
<unska_> unop, im fine. i can use vlc for the rare wmvs that doesnt work
<daviey> unska_, VLC includes the codecs as part of the code
<hoagi1> well what can i do about it to fix it?
<erUSUL> daviey: i did not have to import nor export any key in evolution. evolution only wants the key id to use with msgs that's all
<erUSUL> daviey: to mange keys i use either seahorse or gpg in cli
<daviey> erUSUL, For me to digitially sign, not reading other peoples
<jcoimbra> unop: what do you mean
<daviey> erUSUL, i've been using cli - i
<phatrabbit> $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade when i use that command i get bash not found
<unop> unska_,  I believe w32codecs and mplayer's codecs contain a lot of the same codecs -- although mplayer has a few more
<phatrabbit> so i use it without the $
<phatrabbit> does it make any differnce
<unska_> ok
<erUSUL> daviey: that's what i'm refering to. you just edit the preferences of the email account and in the security tab you fill the key id you want to use with that account that's all you have to do
<daviey> erUSUL, thanks
<hoagi1> what can I do so my partition won't by displayed as  _PNG but how is meant to be?
<rguerra> Martus on Ubuntu <http://privaterra.org/node/85> -  With the help from the Martus developpers, and a bit of searching through the martus readme's I was able to figure out the right way to start martus on Ubuntu
<jcoimbra> could someone send a link to a tutorial of how to set ubuntu up as a gateway?
<Yodude> hey how can i remove a directory in /opt ?
<unop> jcoimbra,  http://openzaurus.berlios.de/HowTos/Bridging_with_Ubuntu
<meisam> hi guys, i have installed tomcat 5.5 and i can see the home page on :http://localhost:8180 but when i run a jsp file the java codes show up in th web page  wats the matter with my tomcat ?
<erUSUL> Yodude: with sudo
<jcoimbra> unpot: thanks
<Yodude> erUSUL: can you give me the command please?
<unop> meisam,  either jsp or tomcat are not configured to execute the file, they simply are accessing java code as text files
<erUSUL> !cli | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<meisam> unop yess exactly wat to do?
<sebrock> erUSUL, do you know a way to show open apps on the upper part of the screen, I removed the bottom bar in order to use a starterbar there??
<erUSUL> Yodude: man rm, man rmdir
<meisam> unop im f..ed up please help meee
<slippyr4> hi all. ihave a server install. if i boot the "recovery" kernel, i see all the kernel output, whereas with the default kernel it's like "silent" mode. how do i change this?
<GaiaX11> unop now is known as unpot :-)
<meisam> unop its been 2 days im struggling
<rylan> I need some help installing some drivers. anyone out there can help me?
<erUSUL> sebrock: you have to add the applet (windows list iirc) to the panel
<hoagi1> serbock richt click on the upper bar select add to panel and then add window list
<dynamicreflux> amarok vs. banshee : anyone?
<hoagi1> Why is my partition displayed _PNG instead of what is supposed to be displayed?
<slippyr4> rylan, just ask
<z> hey all
<meisam> unop r u there?
<GaiaX11> dynamicreflux: Install everything amarok, mplayer, xmms, etc ...
<dynamicreflux> how does one change the defualt prog for the .mp3 extensioj
<dynamicreflux> extension*
<juano_> dynamicreflux: right click the file, properties
<rylan> slippyr4, thanks. im working on getting the actual ati driver to work. as per the instructions on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<juano_> dynamicreflux: in one of the tabs you can change that
<meisam> unop perhaps tomcat is not starte..how can i start it?
<unop> meisam,  i'm here now
<meisam> unop wuzup?
<z> ive got a  a question
<unop> meisam,  errm, i'm not sure about tomcat or how to work it -- perhaps you can check if its running like this -- ps aux | grep -i tom
<z> im using metacity as window manager which came default with ubuntu, but when i maximise or minimise the windows i can see the trail of the windows...how can i stop this
<rylan> slippyr4, but when i get to the bash ./ati-driver-installer-<version>.run --buildpkg ubuntu/edgy, it says there is no such file. and there is.
<dneary> Hi
<dneary> Anyone know where I might find jono?
<unop> rylan,  what does this return - ls -ld ./ati*run
<rylan> dneary, have you tried yelling really loud?
<dneary> rylan: Yeah, but he didn't hear me
<meisam> unop http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6108/
<dneary> rylan: I think he's in a different country
<z> im using metacity as window manager which came default with ubuntu, but when i maximise or minimise the windows i can see the trail of the windows...how can i stop this
<GaiaX11> dneary: In her house :-)
<unska_> unop, can you recommend a good free antivirus for ubuntu?
<dneary> rylan: He's probably on his way to Limerick now, though...
<dneary> Thanks anyway
<GaiaX11> unska_: Clamav
<sebrock> sorry erUSUL which of my questions did you answer there? XChat or the apps thing??
<rylan> unop, "Bash: -: command not found"
<dynamicreflux> i see windows trails as well
<novice> can anyone help me in installing java environment in ubuntu
<erUSUL> sebrock: apps thing
<z> is there anyfix for those window trails?
<dynamicreflux> novice: have u used synaptics?
<kdefreak> how do I make grub boot Windows XP by default, instead of Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<rylan> novice, use add/remove programs. its easier on us newbies.
<unop> rylan,  - isnt part of the command :p
<z> @ novice, try automatix2 its an easy way to install lots of stuff without going through command line or any hassle
<novice> dynamic:yup.....
<LjL> !automatix | z, novice
<ubotu> z, novice: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<rylan> unop, thanks. <-- idiot
<rylan> unop, says no such file
<unop> meisam,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44006
<z> anyone ever fixed those trails when minimizing windows and such
<novice> ubotu: so wat shld i do now??
<unop> unska_,  linux has no viruses (yet) but clam-av is good if you want to scan mail/file servers
<GaiaX11> !java | novice
<ubotu> novice: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<unop> rylan,  well then, the file does not exist, how do you expect it to execute :p
<novice> ubotu: k.... thanx i will try
<rylan> unop, im looking right at it now
<welemski> hi
<freshmouse> Hello. I downloaded Herd 4, but I have a problem with boot. I can't boot it, it gives me a "loading error" (in text mode it's called error 10)... I think, it needs edit the booting parametres, but I can't rememeber (and find) how. (On #ubuntu-devel nobody has an idea.)
<unop> rylan,  how about this -- ls -l | grep -i "ati.*run"
<cherva> anyone having problems with skype showing only online users ?
<rsampaio> fresh, is it a grub error?
<GaiaX11> !ubotu | novice
<ubotu> novice: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rsampaio> cherva, that is an option inside skype I think
<welemski> what's the difference between a totem ( dummy package ) and totem-gstreamer?
<welemski> what's the difference between gstreamer based and xine based?
<cherva> <rsampaio> it is not
<freshmouse> rsampaio: No.
<Yodude> hey i can't seem to be abkle to delete a directory in /opt
<Yodude> can someone help me please ( i am using sudo btw )
<dynamicreflux> yodude: sudo rmdir /path/
<unop> Yodude,  thats not how you ask a question -- make a mention of what you have done so far, what command and what errors you get
<Yodude> rmdir: /opt/iTunes: Directory not empty
<Yodude> that's the erro
<rulus> Yodude: try rm -rf /path/
<unop> Yodude,  thats not an error, its a warning -- are you sure you want to remove that directory?
<rulus> Yodude: but then it's really really gone
<welemski> hi guys,,, what is better to user a totem movie player that is based on gstreamers or based on xine?
<surprise> not /* XD
<Dhanjel> are there any way on going from i686 to i386 version of ubuntu without reinstalling everything?
<Yodude> yes i am sure
<GaiaX11> Yodude: So,   rm -fr  /opt/iTunes
<Yodude> rulus: it's /opt/iTunes from WINe i really need it OUT
<unop> Yodude,  then use the command rulus has given -- but beware of what it does
<cherva> can someone tell me how to fix skype to show all users (not only the online ones) it is not an option in skype
<GaiaX11> cherva: it is
<cherva> where exactly because i cant see it
<GaiaX11> cherva: look carefully and you will find
<rylan> unop, didn't do anything.
<cherva> <GaiaX11> tell me the name of the checkbox
<patrick_> does anyone have a creative zen v that they've got working with gnomad?
<GaiaX11> cherva: wait
<unop> rylan,  the file doesnt exist in that directory then
<unop> rylan,  you must be looking at another directory or havent refreshed the view
<rylan> unop, its sitting in a folder on my desktop. i see it right now
<unop> rylan,  what does this command return - pwd
<aliasd> how do i work around all this UUID stuff when i want to clone a box?
<celiusk> ola
<rylan> /home/rylan
<I-kido> is it possible to convert xfs to ext3? if yes; how ?
<GaiaX11> cherva: view > show off-line contacts
<unop> rylan,  wrong directory -- change to the desktop -- cd ~/.Desktop
<Beer-it> hello, someone that could help me? i installed the ubuntu server version withouth gui. in the install i doesnt get promted to make a root pw, anyone got any idea?
<cherva> <GaiaX11> am i dum or what i was looking in preferences
<cherva> my bad
<rylan> unop, huh?
<freshmouse> Beer-it: man sudo
<unop> aliasd,  i believe the UUIDs are just symlinks to various devices, they're in the /dev/disks/by-UUID/ directory
<Yodude> it worked thnkx guys c u
<zch> is there any chance to get lucent i-302 winmodem to work on ubuntu
<GaiaX11> cherva: So. Did you find it?
<unop> rylan,  issue this command -- cd ~/.Desktop
<aliasd> unop) whats the point of it all?
<davin> Hi, I can see my moms shared SMB folders on her Windows PC just fine thru Nautilus, but she cant see mine. All my other SMB machines (xbox media center) can see it though, how come?
<unop> rylan,  and then you should see the file
<davin> Mine doesnt show up on her 'My Network Locations'
<Beer-it> freshmouse ok
<Kristov> hey
<hoagi1> Can anyone tell me why my /dev/sda2 partition is named _PNG than Data which is supposed to be?
<davin> cant*
<sebrock> <erUSUL> sebrock: you have to add the applet (windows list iirc) to the panel <--- dont understand :(
<davin> so basically
<rylan> the file is in /home/rylan/Desktop/drivers/
<davin> I can connect to a Windows SMB
<davin> but Windows cant connect to my Ubuntu SMB
<davin> though my other machines can
<michaelpo> is 0install.net similar to portableapps.com?
<linux_kid> Im running VMplayer on a dual-booted XP partition, and when I run VMplayer, GRUB gives me Error 17
<unop> aliasd,  to this day, nothing practical really -- except that say your disk crashes, you can replace the physical disk and maintain the same UUID
<rylan> unop, BTW im using edgy, maybe that has something to do with it?
<unop> rylan,  no, you;re just issuing commands in the wrong directory
<Dhanjel> noone with i686->i386 tips?
<kdefreak> how do I make grub boot windows by default instead of linux
<z> can any one help me with this annoying window trails when minimizing, maximizing and such please
<I-kido> is it possible to convert xfs to ext3?
<davin> kdefreak check your menu.list
<unop> rylan,  right now you are in your home folder not the desktop, change directory to the desktop and run your commands again -- cd ~/.Desktop; bash ./ati*run
<communist_pope> What variant of ubuntu is good for older machines?
<aliasd> unop) :( thats a bit pointless
<rylan> unop, with the -- or without
<unop> rylan,  without
<z> @communist_pope, i belive xubuntu is
<z> its a stripped down version of ubuntu perfect for older machines
<rylan> ?
<mindstate> anyone know why my gaim is shutting off at random times by itself?
<rylan> unop, it says no such file or directory
<davin> I can connect to a Windows SMB but the Windows PC cant connect to my Ubuntu SMB. Why? My Xbox Media Center can connect to both..
<freshmouse> Beer-it: You can allow the root account, but you can also use sudo. Sudo needs "sudoer" password (sudoer = first user + users who sudoer allow).
<El_Burro> mindstate, are you using it just for MSN?
<unop> aliasd,  yes and no -- yes because you can keep the same UUID, no because if the device number changes the UUID symlink points nowhere and linux fails to boot :-s
<Beer-it> freshmouse k, ty :)
<welemski> davin, you have to setup a share folder
<davin> welemski well duh I did
<davin> read the question again
<communist_pope> z: The specs are some pentium processor, 266mhz, and 128 RAM
<unop> rylan,  can you please just copy and paste those commands in
<rylan> unop, i did. /cry
<unop> rylan,  move the file from the desktop into your home folder then
<rylan> unop, i think that will work.
<davin> I can connect to a Windows SMB but the Windows PC cant connect to my Ubuntu SMB. Why? My Xbox Media Center can connect to both..
<Beer-it> freshmouse does it say in man sudo howto enable root account as avaliable too?
<z> communist_pope: yea itl run flawlessly on those
<communist_pope> Is a 10GB HD enough for ubuntu normal? I have a 2.8ghz p4 with 1gb ram on my desktop
<communist_pope> z: thanks
<unop> !sudo | Beer-it
<ubotu> Beer-it: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<HymnToLife> communist_pope, yeah, that's more than enough
<Beer-it> unop ty :)
<unop> :)
<rylan> unop, ok, it is in /home/rylan/drivers/ now is that ok?
<communist_pope> HymnToLife: I mean for everyday usem without music\movies, i use windows on another HD for that
<CheshireViking> communist_pope, I've got an old machine similar to that - its a P3, same amount of memory etc, that runs Ubuntu Edgy with no problem, its a bit slow - but everything seems to run, i perhaps wouldn't use it for any length of time though
<unop> rylan,  no -- you want it in /home/rylan  and nowhere else
<z> communist_pope: #xubuntu on freenode is their community support if you ever need it
<communist_pope> thanks
<rylan> unop, ok.
<lolman> HymnToLife, more than enough, I have it installed perfectly on on about 7.5GB, with more than half of that free
<freshmouse> Beer-it: sudo passwd root
<rylan> unop, ok, its in /rylan/
<communist_pope> Has anyone heard of the dual boot ubuntu that u can install in windows?
<unop> rylan,  now try this command - ls -ld ati*run
<HymnToLife> communist_pope, yeah, not tested it though
<z> communist_pope: yea, im dual booting with windows at the moment
<communist_pope> HymnToLife: Why does it need to download 135 files for the first time?
<roberta_96> m
<rylan> unop, you sir, are a genious
<davin> I can connect to a Windows SMB but the Windows PC cant connect to my Ubuntu SMB. Why? My Xbox Media Center can connect to both..
<HymnToLife> because that's what it's for
<HymnToLife> install Ubuntu
<HymnToLife> it neds some files to do it :p
<roberta_96> j
<unop> rylan,  not really, you just weren't looking in the right place
<roberta_96> ola kien seais
<rylan> unop, still. i was confused as hell
<kdefreak> davin: yes... what do I add/remove? I don't want to use "default 5" ... because there might be kernel upgrades in the future and I'll boot an old version of kernel instead of windows?
<z> unop: since you seem to be great at sorting others out, do you mind answering a quick question
<unop> rylan,  yea, it usually happens when placed in new environments or circumstances :)
<davin> kdefreak dontcha have the 3 sec timeout on?
<unop> z, whats happening?
<freshmouse> Beer-it: I prefer allowed root too. But I use also gksu (sudo runned from desktop enviroment).
<meisam> unop i have triied it but there is something which i dun understand, would u tell me the meaning of this sentence? Neither the JAVA_HOME nor the JRE_HOME environment variable is defined
<meisam> At least one of these environment variable is needed to run this program
<z> unop: im gettng these trails when i close windows or minimize them or maximize them
<cruisemaniac> hello people....
<cruisemaniac> i run ubuntu dapper on an Asus A8j laptop
<rylan> unop, you are very helpful
<cruisemaniac> i'm not able to install lm-sensors here
<GaiaX11> kdefreak: look for this line  "How to change default Operating System boot-up for GRUB menu" in   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<unop> meisam,  is that an error message you get after running a command?
<cruisemaniac> can some one help me on this....
<meisam> yes
<meisam> yes
<davin> I can connect to a Windows SMB but the Windows PC cant connect to my Ubuntu SMB. Why? My Xbox Media Center can connect to both..
<Beer-it> freshmouse hehe okey, i wanna enable root for me :) dont use the gui :P
<cruisemaniac> when i run sensors, i get no sensors detected error
<meisam> unop yes after starting the tomcat
<unop> meisam,  ok, on that page, which command?
<mindstate> El_Burro: sorry dude i got a phonecall..and no..i only use it for AIM..nothing else
<meisam> unop let me tell u
<meisam> unop sh /usr/local/tomcat/bin/startup.sh
<patrick_> ./configure --prefix=/usr -------- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199250 this is step 7 under section two, for the usr i dont change anything correct?
<unop> z, errm, is that like a feature or lag ?? i'm not aware of window maker
<GaiaX11> cruisemaniac: sudo apt-get install ls-sensors
<cruisemaniac> i did that GaiaX11
<unop> meisam,  ok , one sec
<cruisemaniac> after that, i executed the mkdev.sh
<Beer-it> freshmouse maybe u can help me some more.. when i do apt-get install, it searches from my cd-rom and not from the mirrors i have added, do you know why?
<unop> meisam,  try this command - JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/ sh /usr/local/tomcat/bin/startup.sh
<GaiaX11> cruisemaniac: can you see it using: which lm-sensors
<bigmichi> how i can deactivate the custom smilies of msn in gaim?? =(
<davin> I can connect to a Windows SMB but the Windows PC cant connect to my Ubuntu SMB. Why? My Xbox Media Center can connect to both..
<unop> meisam,  although you might want to kill previous instances of the tomcat process
<cruisemaniac> GaiaX11: How do i do that???
<freshmouse> Beer-it: apt-get update
<GaiaX11> cruisemaniac: in the terminal
<z> unop: metacity
<kapuche> ... nous ne pouvons pas traiter votre requte pour le moment. Un virus informatique ou un spyware (logiciel espion) nous envoie des requtes automatiques, et il semble que votre ordinateur ou votre rseau soit infect.
<z> unop: its not lag its just the windows leave trails of them minimizing
<kapuche> si gogole le dit alors...... a doit etre vrai....
<meisam> unop i have installed my java in here: /home/meisam/jdk1.6.0  what to do?
<cruisemaniac> GaiaX11: How do i do that???
<kapuche> oups.. sorry wrong channel
<GaiaX11> cruisemaniac: or go to  http://www.lm-sensors.nu
<mindstate> anyone know why my gaim is shutting off at random times by itself?
<GaiaX11> brb :-)
<unop> z, that also could be because of your graphics card, you know? the refresh rate being too low .. so i'm trying to ascertain what it is
<cruisemaniac> GaiaX11: And...
<Beer-it> freshmouse same thing after that too :/
<meisam> mindstate network problem
<Gabrielote> hi there... is there another way to use dial up connection without using the GNOME PPP????
<davin> I can connect to a Windows SMB but the Windows PC cant connect to my Ubuntu SMB. Why? My Xbox Media Center can connect to both..
<Gabrielote> i realy would like to connect with another dialer... can i create another one?
<unop> meisam,  why have you got java installed there -- why not use the usual occasions?
<freshmouse> bigmichi: You can choose only from installed smilies. You have to edit the smilies collection by hands.
<meisam> unop thats a big mistake i have made and i dun know how to unistall and reinstall it :(((( it has been causing me dozens of problems..can i change it?
<freshmouse> Beer-it: Are you sure, you edited /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Beer-it> freshmouse yes i am sure :P
<mindstate> meisam: yeah i think..it usually does that during a file send
<khronus> lo all
<Gabrielote> !gnome ppp
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.14.2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 44 kB
<rylan> unop, can i get you to help me with one last thing?
<Gabrielote> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<z> unop: nope not due to gfx card since have latest drivers refresh rate is 85 and gfx card is ati 9600 256mb
<freshmouse> Beer-it: And how you know that it searches ONLY on the CD?
<z> unop: another reason why not specs is then in my beryl session i dont have this problem at all
<khronus> having some probs here, went to install for first time and it hung at 28% so i diskchecked and it failed the defect check in main menu
<khronus> so burnt it agian
<khronus> same problem
<davin> I can connect to a Windows SMB but the Windows PC cant connect to my Ubuntu SMB. Why? My Xbox Media Center can connect to both..
<khronus> d/led it again from diff mirror
<khronus> same prob
<cruisemaniac> hello!!! Can someone help me with getting lm-sensors installed??? I have an Asus A8J laptop
<cruisemaniac> I run dapper
<Beer-it> freshmouse nvm, i forgotten to comment out the cd, i just added the mirrorlist works fine now :<
<khronus> burnt at slower speend, same prob
<khronus> have since confirmed checksums and burnt using recommended burning software and it still fails the defect check
<patrick_> does anyone use gnomad?
<IcemanV9> khronus: run @ slow speed such as 2x AND md5sum check
<khronus> trying to install anyway but am guessing it will not complete
<davin> I can connect to a Windows SMB but the Windows PC cant connect to my Ubuntu SMB. Why? My Xbox Media Center can connect to both..
<freshmouse> Beer-it: OK. And now, bye bye, I have to go...
<khronus> icemanVP we have already done that
<IcemanV9> khronus: sorry for the lag; anyhow, try to install with acpi disabled
<khronus> acpi ? and where do i disable it
<bamtol> .
<noonoo> hi i have a problem with grub booting to xp
<babo> when I plug my headphones into my computer, I still get sound out of the computer speakers ONLY ...
<babo> ?
<meisam> unop wat to do? :(
<babo> what happened to my headphone sound ?
<Beer-it> how do i start sshd? doesnt fint it in /etc/init.d/sshd
<IcemanV9> khronus: at the boot, add noacpi to the boot command
<wendylady> Im trying to install ati drivers for a 9200
<wendylady> IM following the instructions on http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide and substuting the new driver from the atisite
<khronus> hmm..it auto boots from cd though  ?
<Beer-it> anyone know howto start sshd? not finding it in /etc/init.d/ :/
<cruisemaniac> can someone help me with lm-sensors????
<davin> I can connect to a Windows SMB but the Windows PC cant connect to my Ubuntu SMB. Why? My Xbox Media Center can connect to both..
<davin> I can connect to a Windows SMB but the Windows PC cant connect to my Ubuntu SMB. Why? My Xbox Media Center can connect to both..
<dromer> !evince
<ubotu> evince: Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu1.2 (edgy), package size 880 kB, installed size 4108 kB
<davin> woops
<cruisemaniac> i have an asus laptop
<wendylady> it builds the directory but when it gets to the install.sh file it says./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<cruisemaniac> and i'm getting errors whenever i run sensors
<IcemanV9> khronus: just tap the space bar and it'll stop the clock, then you can add option to the boot command ... i don't remember what it says (been a long time)
<cruisemaniac> it says no sensors detected
<khronus> ok ty
<davin> someone?
<noonoo> anyone?
<bauer77> anyone know of any browsers that support Yahoo Launchcast since Mozilla isnt supported?
<cruisemaniac> Same someone here??? Can anyone help me with lm-sensors please????
<rylan> i need help installing Video card drivers!
<IcemanV9> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<IcemanV9> !samba > davin
<communist_pope> Yea
<HymnToLife> rylan, what drivers ?
<khronus> icemanv9 we hit space but we just get to the cd main menu, theres F6 for other options  ?
<cruisemaniac> I have lm-sensors installed... when i run sensors, i get no sensors detected as the output... Can someone help me??? I run dapper on an Asus A8j Laptop
<IcemanV9> khronus: yes. that's it. hit F6, then add option (noacpi)
<HymnToLife> cruisemaniac, asus laptops are quite tedious to use lm-sensors with
<communist_pope> Would adding another network card and attaching 2 connections from my router make it faster?
<HymnToLife> cruisemaniac, you will get better help on their mailing-list
<HymnToLife> communist_pope, no
<z> unop: dude thanks for your help, cant stay for now have to go eat, talk to you later
<noonoo> quit
<cruisemaniac> oh ok... I have the next doubt... I need to install the wireless driver....
<khronus> icemanv9 ..in the () or without ?
<rylan> ATI drivers. ive done most of the work. but the binary driver howto page got a little confusing at the end. i need someone to take a look at it and explain it in plain english for me. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI im down at "modifying xorg.conf" its about 2/3 of the way down.
<cruisemaniac> I dont see eth1 on the netowrk manager list
<yossir> Hi. I set a Keyboard Shortcut in Preferences, to pause/play Rhythmbox, but it doesn't work.
<IcemanV9> communist_pope: it would be nice, but no
<cruisemaniac> eth0 happens to be my wired-lan
<wendylady> Im facing ati vid driver troubls as well
<yossir> Anyone knows cause/solution?
<Balrok> how can i force to my system to do a "beep" like in vi?
<bauer77> wendylady: what is the issue you are having?
<z> imo ati needs to get there shit togeter and start releasing proper linux drivers, like nvidia
<rylan> wendylady, goto here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<khronus> icemanv9 ..in the () or without ?
<cruisemaniac> Help required installing wireless Drivers, Intel Centrino Duo Laptop, Dapper
<rylan> ATI drivers. ive done most of the work. but the binary driver howto page got a little confusing at the end. i need someone to take a look at it and explain it in plain english for me. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI im down at "modifying xorg.conf" its about 2/3 of the way down.
<HymnToLife> cruisemaniac, ipw3945 ?
<patrick_> if i ./configure a program and it comes back with source list .....  dbus-glib version.....: NOT USE
<patrick_> what does this mean?
<[M] Darkorical> Ive been there and failed Ive moved on to http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<cruisemaniac> HymnToLife, i seem to have that package already
<IcemanV9> khronus: without
<cruisemaniac> still not showing up
<[M] Darkorical> oh btw I am wendylady as well 2 somputers side by side one in ubuntu and Gaime one in winxp and Mirc
<Arcad3> i want to convert an .png file to .xpm
<HymnToLife> cruisemaniac, it that's the card you have, it should be detected out of the box
<Arcad3> any help?
<Wulfie> if I have herd 3 installed and want to go to herd 4 can I just do a dist-upgrade or do I need to reinstall?
<cruisemaniac> HymnToLife, I dont see it detected anywhere... but the card responds to function buttons though
<cruisemaniac> the light comes on and goes off when i press the buttons
<cruisemaniac> nothing more than that
<HymnToLife> cruisemaniac, sudo iwconfig
<cruisemaniac> HymnToLIfe, any pointers????
<cruisemaniac> and then????
<HymnToLife> do you see anything that doesn't say "no wireless extension" ?
<rylan> I NEED HELP PLEASE im installing ATI drivers. ive done most of the work. but the binary driver howto page got a little confusing at the end. i need someone to take a look at it and explain it in plain english for me. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI im down at "modifying xorg.conf" its about 2/3 of the way down.
<Arcad3> !convert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cruisemaniac> HymnToLife, I see 3: lo, eth0 and sit0 all 3 with no wireless extensions
<HymnToLife> rylan, open your xorg.conf in your favourite text editor and do the modifications you're told
<Arcad3> what shall i install to use the command "convert"?
<HymnToLife> !find convert
<ubotu> Found: libconvert-asn1-perl, libconvert-binhex-perl, cbmconvert, convertall, convertfs (and 11 others)
<paradizelost> can anyone recommend a good wireless scanner/signal strength viewer? i've been using wavemon, but would like it to work well in X
<[M] Darkorical> Rylan I went through that page ... what is it you are having troubles with?
<Syco> Hi guys, I've got a recent Ubuntu installation.  I was having trouble installing it (whenever I booted from CD it crashed and wouldn't load) but when I disabled two of my IDE drives (I have 4) it seemed to work fine.  Now whenever I have a terminal open it beeps every minute or two with the error "kernel: [17182643.952000]  Disabling IRQ #177
<Syco> "
<cruisemaniac> HymnToLife, what do i do now... i have 3 no wireless extensions
<Syco> Any ideas on what I could try?  I've been googleing for ages
<HymnToLife> Arcad3, imagemagick
<rylan> [M] Darkorical, im at modifying xorg.conf i dont really know what its asking me to do
<flash13> Hi guys, I've got Hoary installed and updated from to the latest supported packages. I was wondering how to update all the way to Edgy. I tried following http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_upgrade_from_Hoary_Hedgehog_-.3E_Breezy_Badger_-.3E_Dapper_Drake but I can't get the Breezy repos to respond. I think the links are probably out of date.
<HymnToLife> cruisemaniac, that means your wireless card isn't detected. Are you sure it's an IPW3945 ?
<cratel> what is UP with the latest kernel (2.6.15-28-686) and when is it going to be fixed? Two different machines and it doesn't work w/ either. Dapper. It's been a week?
<HymnToLife> cratel, it works fine here
<IcemanV9> rylan: make sure it said Driver "fglrx" under Device section - that's all.
<ctkroeker> Im trying to compile a audio logging program called rotter. evry time I do ./configure (as the README instucts), I get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6112/plain/ even though I have both jack and jack-tools installed. *configure: error: Package requirements (jack >= 0.100.0) were not met.* It might be that it doesnt like the most recent version of jack, maybe...
<HymnToLife> what's your problem ?
<cruisemaniac> It;s a centrino laptop, Asus A8J.  It has to be an Intel Proset Wireless 3945 ABG
<[M] Darkorical> after you type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf into the terminal it should bring up the file in an editor
<HymnToLife> all right, well, installing drivers for it it fairly easy, but it definitely should be detected by default
<TheCruisemaniac> how do i go about this????
<TheCruisemaniac> because i dont see the wlan0 interface here
<TheCruisemaniac> in network manager
<HymnToLife> !register | TheCruisemaniac
<ubotu> TheCruisemaniac: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<cratel> HymnToLife: I asked about this on this channel before and was told it was a known problem. On one machine Gnome dies in the middle of loading. On the other I get a kernel panic. When I go to the previous (27) version everything is fine on both machines.
<HymnToLife> please register your nivk so we can sort it out in private
<HymnToLife> cratel, stay with the old one then
<TheCruisemaniac> oh sure....
<[M] Darkorical> find the device section in that file
<IcemanV9> cratel: agreed with HymnToLife; stay with old version until it is fixed (you need to report a bug)
<rylan> IcemanV9, how do i open it?
<sigger_> anyone recommend a replacement for nautilus?  The one thing I miss from win is windows explorer.
<IcemanV9> rylan: open what? sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<HymnToLife> sigger_, konqueror :)
<dcordes> sigger_: you can use wine with windows explorer
<dcordes> !ine | sigger_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dcordes> !wine | sigger_
<ubotu> sigger_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<sigger_> don't the K* thingies require kde?
<HymnToLife> sigger_, not necessarily
<suguru> Is there a way to find things in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<dcordes> sigger_: the K* applications can also be used in the GNOME desktop enviornment
<HymnToLife> not the whole of it, at least, just a few libs
<sigger_> dcordes: ooh, win/winexp would be cool.
<dcordes> sigger_: maybe you should use ms windows...
<Flash13> Perhaps I could do a network install using Hoary as a bootstrap?
<sigger_> dcordes: argh.  no way.  no more win dozing off or the dozen other complaints
<dcordes> sigger_: don
<dcordes> sigger_: sorry. don't try to make your linux a windows, just try to use it as it is
<rylan> IcemanV9, what about the "$ sudo aticonfig --initial
<rylan> $ sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv" part?
<IcemanV9> sigger_: is there a reason why you want to use IE??
<sigger_> dcordes: I've gotta believe someone has written an explorer type prog with the stuff I'm looking for.  It's my primary way for browsing and nautilus just isn't enough
<khronus> IE is the devils work
<HymnToLife> He isn't talking about IE but about the file explorer...
<sigger_> IcemanV9:  haha.  not Internet Exp.  Win Exp
<khronus> oh
<sigger_> hehe, even at work in win I use FF
<sam_> i want to find the latest dans guardian gui script, is there a #ubuntu-christian or similar?
<FudgeYou> why wont the make command work in the terminal
<IcemanV9> rylan: i did the same thing with mine. just do it and it'll be fine.
<tuskernini> Does anyone send attachments successful with evolution using gmail?
<FudgeYou> im told to do this?
<FudgeYou> Installing
<FudgeYou> ========
<FudgeYou> 1.  qmake
<FudgeYou>     make
<FudgeYou> 2. Now you can run application.
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell FudgeYou about make | FudgeYou, see the private message from ubotu.
<IcemanV9> sigger_: ah! ok. :)
<rylan> IcemanV9, thanks. i hope i dont brick my computer,
<khronus> icemanv9 noacpi had no effect, we realsied we trying via the dvd drive ( should be no probs?? ) but gunna try the cd drive also now see what happens
<GaiaX11> !flood | FudgeYou
<ubotu> FudgeYou: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TheCruisemaniac> HymnToLife, i registered my Nick
<tuskernini> I set up gmail in evolution but it does not seem to send attachments, what am i dong wrong?
<IcemanV9> rylan: ha. same here, but it works. :)
<IcemanV9> khronus: you can try this one, acpi=off, also
<nikin> hy .. if i cange my GFX card from a Geforce4 MX to Geforce 6600 do i have to do something else than chaning them? like reconfigure or so
<khronus> ko icemanv9 ty, will do if this does not work
<sebrock> shit
<PriceChild> !ohmy | sebrock
<ubotu> sebrock: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<phatrabbit> is there a way to copy the entire page in the VIM editor
<sebrock> sorry, I just realized I missed a thing and did not log
<IcemanV9> khronus: fwiw, i have one laptop that gave me a hard time, such as install stops @ 28%, so i issued a command with acpi=off and it went all the way.
<vcrobe> hi there
<SoulChild> hey i removed all my GPG Keys... how to reinstall ??
<khronus> ok icemanv9 seems so fasr usng the cd drive not the dvd has just passed the defect check!
<khronus> time to install
<vcrobe> does any body know a channel to discuss about compilers theory?
<IcemanV9> ah! stupid Oracle with GPG key problem! arrg
<khronus> dunno why it wont install via dvd drive
<meisam> how can i unistall jdk guys?
<sebrock> I'm having the old Azureus problem... installed Sun Java 6 to no avail.. any hints on this?
<Flash13> sebrock, does Azureus load?
<IcemanV9> khronus: interesting. maybe that IS the problem.
<nikin> phatrabbi: are you on a console or in a graphical terminal emulator?
<SoulChild> GUYS how to reset my sources.list and get all GPG keys ???
<khronus> yea it is i think but i have no idea why ?
<khronus> has anyone else reported similart things?
<khronus> are you a developer, if so may be worth noting
<SoulChild> please i need help
<SoulChild> !GPG
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<IcemanV9> khronus: you can check it out @ launchpad
<Flare183> Does anyone know how to make Samba work between a Linux and a Windows host across a wireless/wired router
<ctkroeker> Im trying to compile an audio logging program called rotter. Every time I do ./configure (as the README instucts), I get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6112/plain/ even though I have both jack and jack-tools installed. *configure: error: Package requirements (jack >= 0.100.0) were not met.* It might be that it doesnt like the most recent version of jack, maybe... what do I do to fix it?
<khronus> launchpad?
<Flare183> Does anyone know how to make Samba work between a Linux and a Windows host across a wireless/wired router
<IcemanV9> khronus: bug reports site for ubuntu
<Flash13> Can anyone give me some advice on upgrading for Hoary?
<sebrock> Flash13, I get the error message that a lot of people seems to get, I start loading and then fails
<IcemanV9> !upgrade > Flash13
<Flare183> !upgrade | Flash13
<ubotu> Flash13: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<SoulChild> HOW TO GET MY GPG KEYS BACK?
<vcrobe> does any body know a channel to discuss about compilers theory?
<Flare183> Does anyone know how to make Samba work between a Linux and a Windows host across a wireless/wired router?
<sebrock> Flash13, check this: http://www.pastebin.ca/359196
<igor> where can I find gstream0.10 dvd support? (i have installed libdvdcss)
<Flash13> sebrock, best guess if you were told it was a java issue, and you've installed java, Azureus isn't using it
<IcemanV9> !patience > SoulChild
<HymnToLife> igor, gstreamer stinks, use xine :)
<GaiaX11> !samba | Flare183
<ubotu> Flare183: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<SoulChild> !shutup > IcemanV9
<igor> HymnToLife: stinks 4 everything? or just 4 dvd playback?
<Flash13> sebrock, most likely a symlink problem
<Rocha> hello
<IcemanV9> SoulChild: chill out, dude
<igor> HymnToLife: right now im using totem-xine . This stinks 4 u 2?
<sebrock> Flash13, well, I also have the java that comes bundled with Ubuntu Edgy
<Rocha> i have a little "organization" problem
<sebrock> Flash13, ok any idea how to fix it?
<SoulChild> IcemanV9, i am patient i asked 3 times
<GaiaX11> SoulChild: Behave yourself it is not a primary school guy
<Rocha> i'm trying to deploy subversion at my computer science department
<HymnToLife> igor, I use xine only for DVD playback
<HymnToLife> player for everything else :)
<HymnToLife> mplayer*
<IcemanV9> SoulChild: nobody knows the answer ... yet
<SoulChild> GaiaX11, i am nerved stop getting on my nerve
<Rocha> i don't know if i should create just one repository or a a repository to each group of 3 students
<SoulChild> IcemanV9, okay... :(
<igor> HymnToLife: Im trying to use a single interface.. not one interface for each file format.
<HymnToLife> igor, use vlc then...
<Rocha> how would you deploy this?
<jmarran> Hello all.
<igor> HymnToLife: VLC support on edgy isn't SO good.
<Flash13> sebrock, yes and no, I normally fix it in the Azureus lauch script, but I can't recall and don't have it to hand, so if you're confident at pointing the reference in there to your Sun Java install, go with that
<jmarran> Does anyone have any info on Ubuntu for Mac?
<HymnToLife> if you're not happy with that, make yourself an app that can read everyhing greatly
<HymnToLife> and don't rant on the work of others...
<IcemanV9> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<igor> HymnToLife: Im not ranting anything.
<IcemanV9> hmm, no website for ppc? :/
<HymnToLife> igor, I'm afraid there is not one single app that can play anythig
<odnigmann> hi, some one use airodump?
<HymnToLife> well, mplayer can read DVDs but WXine is really much better at it
<igor> HymnToLife: mplayer can do anything, except dvd menus. ;-/
<HymnToLife> xine can
<igor> HymnToLife: yeah.. I know..
<fromvega2> Hello!
<igor> HymnToLife: xine uses w32codecs?
<sebrock> Flash13, sorry I dont understand what I need to do?
<HymnToLife> but otoh, mplayer is much better for video files
<PwcrLinux> Hi all, kernel 9 looks good, I found out the kernel 10 pretty bad in breezy..
<HymnToLife> igor, yes, if you istalled them :p
<fromvega2> Do you know if there is a ubuntu package of a newer version of Trac? Instead of the 9.6?
<HymnToLife> breezy ?
<igor> HymnToLife: yeah it is. And yes I have installed it. Thankz HymnToLife.
<HymnToLife> you're playing with fire, with something that new
<igor> HymnToLife: Edgy
<HymnToLife> switch back to warty :p
<odnigmann> no, the airsnarf app
<cc2k> hello, here a n00b in ubuntu,   how do i extract a zip into the same dir?
<PwcrLinux> firefox does not get spikes whew!
<cc2k> truterminal that is ^^
<cc2k> tru terminal*
<IcemanV9> !info trac
<ubotu> trac: Enhanced wiki and issue tracking system for software development projects. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-2 (edgy), package size 295 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<HymnToLife> cc2k, unzip filename.zip
<GaiaX11> IcemanV9: look at http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/edgy/ for powerpc cd intalling :-)
<cc2k> ah tho ^^
<cc2k> thx
<HymnToLife> if you get "unzip command not found", sudo apt-get install unzip
<cc2k> it worked
<IcemanV9> GaiaX11: ty :)
<cc2k> thx man :)
<cc2k> or woman ^^
<fromvega2> IcemanV9, as you se, it's version 0.9.6-2... I would like to run 0.10 at least...
<GaiaX11> IcemanV9:  what is ty?
<defrysk> GaiaX11, thank you
<josh1234> question; what is the dhcpcd command in ubuntu to get the dhcp assigned ip address?
<GaiaX11> defrysk: thx :-)
<IcemanV9> fromvega2: yea, guess you'll have to wait for its available in backports or report it to backports for a newer version
<PwcrLinux> IcemanV9: Hey there :), Kernel 9 looks good, does not getting any spikes in the CPU meter.. I guess the kernel 10 seem have a bugs.. I use a menu selection at boot up goes to 9 for a while..
<defrysk> GaiaX11, yw
<GaiaX11> defrysk: No i got it: you are welcome :-)
<fromvega2> IcemanV9, and how should I install it if I really need it?
<josh1234> (im trying to setup my wlan0 -- a usb wireless network adapter0
<Flash13> sebrock, it's hard to explain, I've not done it in some time, but you need to change the symlink for java or edit the Azureus launch scipt and put a direct link to your sun java
<_coach> I'm sort of a linux noob, but when i did the most recent update of edgy eft  (6.0.11) it gives me an xorg error, but if i boot into the previous version it works just fine.
<defrysk> GaiaX11, ;)
* PwcrLinux xchat 2.6.0 Linux 2.6.12-9-386 [i686/1.98GHz] 
<bauer77> man those ATI drivers FAQ really screwed me up
<PwcrLinux> that's 9 in there
<josh1234> anyone!
<josh1234> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<GaiaX11> defrysk: I need a dict for them :-)
<saqr> (im trying to setup my wlan0 -- a usb wireless network adapter0 use ndiswrapper
<sebrock> Flash13, ok, is there a quick command to test it with Sun Java straight away before editing something?
<josh1234> hell no, i dont need to use ndiswrapper..
<bauer77> if the xorg.conf shows mesa for my ATI, does this mean that its not using the ATI drivers?
<shatrat> _coach, sounds like drivers need to be reinstalled for -11.  Drivers are a kernel module so theyre specific to a kernel.
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: terrific. stick with -9 then. and i believe breezy is not supported or going to be not supported soon. what i am saying is that devs might not fix -10 for breezy. (i could be wrong)
<cc2k> get another n00b question,  i need to chmod and folder and subfolder, what command was that again?
<josh1234> i can get it recognized. i have the wlan0. though, i need to call the dhcp to get the client ip. what's the dhcpcd command in ubuntu?
<shatrat> bauer77, the "ati" drivers or the "fglrx"?  it will show mesa as the openGL library string if you are using the open source drivers.
<defrysk> cc2k, chmod -hR
<Flash13> sebrock, what do you get when you do java -v? (might be -version, thinking about it)
<yettenet> Hi there!
<IcemanV9> fromvega2: i don't know. you're on your own? is there a package available at trac website?
<_coach> shatrat can you link me to faq to do this?
<shatrat> _coach, moment
<yettenet> Could you tell me how can I connect to another comp on LAN?
<cc2k> defrysk: gave me  invallid option -- h
<bauer77> shatrat:  I used the ati installer and seemed to be fine, but then someone posted the ubuntu how to ATI and it screwed me up.
<yettenet> I have the IP of the computer
<josh1234> defrysk: what's the dhcpcd command in ubuntu?
<sebrock> Flash13, that shows the Sun Java
<PwcrLinux> IcemanV9: yea, I still waiting for LTS cd comes in, I ordered it already, once I get the LTS live cd and testing on my lappy, if everything working good then I will install the fresh LTS to whipe the old breezy versions
<bauer77> and said is should not show mesa
<ltibor65> Hi! How can I set in Dapper Hungarian as mainlanguage for Gnome?
<Bico_Fino> Hello guys, Im trying install ubuntu 6.10 on a desktop compaq HP (P4 HT) and after i select to boot the system hang up
<Bico_Fino> some help here?
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: you could upgrade if you like - check the info from ubotu - /msg ubotu upgrade
<josh1234> bico_fino: io error. use the alternate install cd's or dvd's.
<PwcrLinux> IcemanV9: I prefer clean install, because the upgrade might messed up and sometime didn't updated the files..
<josh1234> anyone about the dhcpcd? what's the dhcpcd command in ubuntu?
<sam_> anyone know if there is a #ubuntu-christian or similar? or where to get the latest copy of this script http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226298
<flazz> is Fiest Fawn Herd, Herd as in GNU, not linux?
<cc2k> when i used chmod -hR  it gave me an " invallid option -- h" error
<Flash13> sebrock, well, your java IS installed then, you can always back up the original Azureus file before you edit it :)
<SoulChild> does anyone know what is the standard archiver programm on ubuntu ?
<shatrat> _coach, I think if you "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx" and then follow the first part of this guide, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Install_Nvidia_driver, you should be able to reinstall the nvidia driver while running 2.6.17-11
<_coach> shatrat thanks so much
<defrysk> cc2k, sudo chmod -R yourusername /path/to/folder/
<shatrat> flazz, hurd is the wannabe linux killer.  herd is just another word for alpha wrt ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cc2k> gonne try that thx :)
<sebrock> Flash13, yes it is, problem is I still get that error message and azureus wont start
<SoulChild> can anyone lookup standard compression programm on ubuntu ?
<sebrock> Flare183, p://www.pastebin.ca/359196
<flazz> shatrat: thanks, just checking
<sebrock> sorry, Flash13 http://www.pastebin.ca/359196
<SoulChild> can anyone lookup the standard compression programm on ubuntu ?
<Flare183> sebrock;> what?
<sebrock> wrong nick sorry
<defrysk> cc2k, 'sudo chmod -hR yourusername /path/to/folder/' should work tho
<_coach> shatrat do i need to boot into .11 for it to work?
<Flare183> sebrock;> that's alright
<cc2k> what does that -h do?
<Bico_Fino> josh1234 The cd is ok, i have installed on another machine
<cc2k> -R is folders+subfolders i know that
<shatrat> _coach, I believe so.  You can do all that from a command line adn then "startx"
<josh1234> yeah, the cd may be fine, but this new setup may not read from it fine--or the cd may not read the new setup fine..
<miranda82> a question I have, is there a way to direquestion I have, is there a way to directly change the Mute, UP/DOWN buttons, to be set to the Headphone, instead of MASTER?ctly change the Mute, UP/DOWN buttons, to be set to the Headphone, instead of MASTER?
<SoulChild> !archives
<defrysk> cc2k, oh geez, got mixed o with chown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<josh1234> so, you may have better luck with the text-based alternate install on this different machine layout
<defrysk> up*
<defrysk> cc2k, sorry
<amaan> hello, was wondering if anyone could help me...im trying to run parallels workstation on ubuntu i cant seem to let it run
<SoulChild> !compression
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<cc2k> hehe
<shatrat> miranda82, yes, just go to the properties of the sound control applet in the gnoem panel
<_coach> shatrat do i have to go to a command line at the GRUB loader or when i get the xorg error mesage
<cc2k> no wonder it gave me an error ^^
<josh1234> bico_fino: this second machine is not an exactly similar machine to the first, correct?
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: yea, but if you can reinstall ubuntu, then you have nothing to lose. what i did was turn off universe & multiverse and leave in main & restricted, then upgrade to dapper from breezy. once it works, then i turned on universe & multiverse. it seems less problem during the upgrade process i think.
<shatrat> _coach, when you get the xorg message you should be able to say "ok" and it will put you at a simple terminal interface
<miranda82> shatrat, if i change it, it does not change anything, just the displaying icon
<josh1234> is dhcpcd installed by default in 6.10, or does it need be added?
<Flash13> sebrock, yeah, just because java is installed, doesn't mean Azureus knows which one to use XD It's fickle like that
<computermc> I have a couple of files on my Desktop that I will delete, empty the trash bin, and then about 10 minutes later their back on the desk top. Any ideas what would make this happen?
<cc2k> defrysk, u got the right command for me then? ^^
<SoulChild> computermc, what files ?
<computermc> SouldChild: personal files
<sebrock> Flash13, I guess, thats why I ask if I could force it to be loaded by Sun Java with a command?
<defrysk> cc2k, you want rw rr ?
<computermc> SoulChild: personal files
<cc2k> i want to give total control.. so dunno if its that ^^
<cc2k> 777?
<josh1234> -- is dhcpcd installed by default with 6.10?
<ctkroeker> Im trying to compile an audio logging program called rotter. Every time I do ./configure (as the README instucts), I get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6112/plain/ even though I have both jack and jack-tools installed. *configure: error: Package requirements (jack >= 0.100.0) were not met.* It might be that it doesnt like the most recent version of jack, maybe... what do I do to fix it?
<josh1234> ctkroeker: buy an 8 track? heh jk :)
<defrysk> cc2k, read http://www.unixcities.com/howto/index3.html and see what permissions you need
<defrysk> i have to go :/
<amaan> hello, was wondering if anyone could help me...im trying to run parallels workstation on ubuntu i cant seem to let it run
<bauer77> shatrat:  I installed the ATi drivers, and they seem to be working properly as far as I know, but the ubuntu ATI says it should not show mesa in the xorg.conf so I am not sure if I have them installed properly.
<z> hey all
<Flare183> Does anybody know how to make the windows in Ubuntu transparent?
<Flare183> sorta like windows vista?
<Juhaz> ctkroeker, do you have libjack0.100.0-dev?
<z> i downloaded enemy teritory from the web for linux, now a file called "et-linux-2.55.x86.run" is sitting on my desktop , how do i use this to install the game.....i tried going in root and typing ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run but it said sumthing about bash
<_coach> shatrat it still does not work after following those steps
<shatrat> bauer77, well if youre using the fglrx drivers then it should say ATI Technologies or something and not mesa
<seamus7> Anyone having problems after installing the new linux kernel ... 6.11 I thing from 6.10???
<z> flare183: you need a different window manager is what i think, beryl allows you to do vista and beyond
<bauer77> are the fglrx drivers the ones from ati's website.
<Gabrielote> i have 1 question: it's normal in the wvdial, teh connection is connected and disconected?!?
<Flare183> ok
<kitche> bauer77 yes
<bauer77> those are the ones I installed.
<GaiaX11> josh1234: dkpg -S dhcp
<bauer77> ok I have them installed but if I do fglxrinfo it still shows mesa
<kenthomson> HELP; emerald themes; can't import into emerald theme manager-says file format invalid; how do i install these?
<josh1234> dkpg will help install default packages which weren't unpacked udring the default install process?
<josh1234> !dkpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dkpg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Brismetal> hi guys, I'm trying to get my ATI 9600 All-In-wonder working properly, I followed the "binary driver how to/ati" but it isn't working correctly, I'm getting errors such as "(II) fglrx(0): [drm]  drmOpen failed" and "(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!"
<PwcrLinux> IcemanV9: well, the dvd player still getting demuxer missing and I ran the file open, looks like choppy, I better wait LTS comes in.. (hence DMA still on)
<shatrat> _coach, look here, the post by Jovec.   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358443
<Gabrielote> !gnomeppp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomeppp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* IcemanV9 stalled @ making a decision on which VM programs (kqemu, virtualbox or xen?) to use on my box
<Gabrielote> ! gnome-ppp
<ubotu> gnome-ppp: modem internet connection tool for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.23-1 (edgy), package size 82 kB, installed size 600 kB
<shatrat> kenthomson, make sure the file extension is .emerald and if it wont import it then it must not be a theme.
<seamus7> How do I revert in Recovery Mode back to a default xorg configuration?
<z> i downloaded enemy teritory from the web for linux, now a file called "et-linux-2.55.x86.run" is sitting on my desktop , how do i use this to install the game.....i tried going in root and typing ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run but it said sumthing about bash
<JohnRobert_> z, what did it say?
<shatrat> z, you have to be in the directory with the script to run it
<Se2> hello
<bauer77> shatrat:  if the ati drivers installed properly should it have changed the xorg.conf file to ATI?
<GaiaX11> josh1234: You have just asked if dhcp is native to ubuntu. So use this command to see if it is in your machine: dkpg -S dhcp
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: dma is on? strange. gstreamer or xine? which app do u use to play dvd?
<_coach> shatrat thanks, i knew i had to do something like that but was unsure what i was suppose to change the value to your a mother teresa
<PwcrLinux> IcemanV9: gxine
<z> zaeem@desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<z> Password:
<z> sudo: ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run: command not found
<shatrat> bauer77, no it should say "fglrx"
<JohnRobert_> hmm
<JohnRobert_> z
<JohnRobert_> try this:
<JohnRobert_> chmod 755 et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<JohnRobert_> then:
<shatrat> bauer77, but the aticonfig utilty puts 2 device sections in your xorg.conf, its pretty ugly
<JohnRobert_> sudo ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: that's a good one. try mplayer?
<bauer77> shatrat
<bauer77> any suggestions
<z> JohnRober: wow thank
<PwcrLinux> IcemanV9: Oh, mplay for windows?
<cc2k> how come my www folder all sais its user www-data,  except 1 folder, it sais its root?  how do i change that rooot dir?
<shatrat> bauer77, buy an nvidia card.
<z> JohnRobert_: actually i get this
<z> JohnRobert_: zaeem@desktop:~$ cd Desktop/
<z> zaeem@desktop:~/Desktop$ chmod 755 et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<z> zaeem@desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<z> Password:
<z> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<z> Uncompressing Enemy Territory 2.55...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<bauer77> shatrat: lol
<z> /home/zaeem/.setup16062: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<z> ./setup.sh: line 143: 16086 Aborted                 (core dumped) "$setup" "$@" 2>>$NULL
<shatrat> z, dont do that
<z> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<z> See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/ for troubleshooting
<z> zaeem@desktop:~/Desktop$
<PwcrLinux> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JohnRobert_> z, don't paste lots of output here
<bauer77> how do I test if 3d acceleration is running?
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: come again? for windows? :)
<z> oh ok sorry
<shatrat> bauer77, glxinfo | grep rendering
<ant1matter> Trying to hook up a printer. When going into cups and adding it cups sees it and identifies it BUT i cant find a driver. How can it identify it but not have a driver?
<bart_> bauer77, run : glxgears
<PwcrLinux> IcemanV9: my lappy does not have a windows, just pure linux
<NET||abuse> hmm, ok, i've started up my own web server, got about 10 domains on it, 3 of em are getting alot of spam, pre-existing problem with their domain before they transfered,, i have the last weeks mail logs in .gz format in /var/log, i was looking for a way to analyse the logs and find regularly occuring server ips and domains so i can start running a black list
<nofeardjb> anyone familiar with apache/php/mysql installs?
<z> so what do i do then now? it still wont work
<bauer77> so if direct rendering is no its still not using 3d correct?
<bart_> nofeardjb, sure whats up
<NET||abuse> what's a handy enough tool for getting that kind of info out of the logs?
<shatrat> ant1matter, try checking the entry for that printer at linuxprinting.org, it should at least give you an idea what driver is needed and how well it is supported
<hedegaard> wonder if any can help me with a small problem - I've connected an external usb drive and I keep getting access denied when trying to write/create folders (file system is ntfs) -- any suggestions ?
<JohnRobert_> z, do this: sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2, then do what I said before and it should work
<soundray> ant1matter: USB printers show a vendor ID and model name. That doesn't mean there's a driver. What's your printer model?
<z> alright will try
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: yeah. i know. "for windows" is like m$win :) - anyway, mplayer do have gui if your asking
<soundray> !lamp | nofeardjb
<ubotu> nofeardjb: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<shatrat> hedegaard, ntfs is poorly documented and you have to use special drivers to write to it, and even then it isnt 100% safe.  Id reformat as ext3
<PwcrLinux> IcemanV9: yes, the gui
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: what about totem?
<nofeardjb> bart: hey, just installed mysql, reset the roots passwords, and changed my.cnf so its viewable to the internet, i'm wondering what packages i need to install for apache to use php5 and use my mysql database with php5
<PwcrLinux> IcemanV9: totem doesn't have CC or stubtitles
<nofeardjb> ah
<ctkroeker> Juhaz: yes, its installed. Sorry I took so long to answer, had to leave
<nofeardjb> ty soundray
<bart_> nofeardjb, you want : sudo apt-get install php5-mysql
<nofeardjb> ty bart
<hedegaard> shatrat - okay, but I'd like to use it both with my windows machine and ubuntu ... is that possible ?
<z> thanks all working now its installing
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: i think it has subtitle, but no CC (i wish all app have CC compatible). i know the fact that mplayer DO support CC.
<shatrat> hedegaard, yeah, you can use ext3 in windows by installing the driver from fs-driver.org
<soundray> hedegaard: you can format it with fat32 (universally readable, but not very reliable) or ext3 (you will need to install ext2fsd in Windows).
<shatrat> hedegaard, fat32 is bad, really bad.
<bart_> nofeardjb, you also want to check that you have libapache2-mod-php5 , (dpkg -l | grep libapache2) if you don't have it : sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-mysql
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I'm trying to restore grub after installing windows and that !grub info does not do anything
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: i lost the note of how to enable CC for mplayer; i have been researching Google for its answer. *sigh*
<bart_> nofeardjb, you also want to check that you have libapache2-mod-php5 , (dpkg -l | grep libapache2) if you don't have it : sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5*
<Chadarius> hedegaard: I do the same thinng as shatrat. I have an EXT3 drive and I use the driver he mentioned in Windows to access it
<hedegaard> okay thanks shatrat and soundray - I'll give it a try  :)
<_coach> shatrat now my screen is whigging out like the first time i installed ubuntu and making crazy lines of flashing colors
<Chadarius> hedegaard: EXT3 is backwards compatible with EXT2 so you don't get journalling in Windows but you don't get that anyways :)
<GaiaX11> Paddy_EIRE: use the alternate cd to do it. It is very ease > recovery mode
<PwcrLinux> IcemanV9: I used on windows, all DVD never had a choppy at all supports stubtitle and CC.
<Paddy_EIRE> GaiaX11: dont have the alternate cd
<shatrat> _coach, thats the "nv" driver, its charming.  Hopefuly you can at least see well enough to install the nvidia-glx driver now
<patrick_> gnomad? 2.8.10, anyone able to install this?
<hedegaard> okay Chadarius - i don't care what i get ... as long as it works hehe :) trying for way too long to get it to work :)
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GaiaX11> Paddy_EIRE: so look at this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: dma is the key. i understand that your dma is enabled. i don't know what else to resolve the choppy problem. fwiw, mine went smooth.
<shatrat> PwcrLinux, I havent read all youve said about the problem, but another problem might be your video card drivers.  Do you have direct rendering?
<PwcrLinux> IcemanV9: do you think the demuxer missing? 3 files already in there.
<hedegaard> another quick question: a recommendable RAR-unpacker with GUI ?
<Chadarius> PwcrLinux: Hey are you using nvidia driver? If so I think I might have some nvidia settings for you that will smooth it all out. I used them on MythTV and it worked great for me
<shatrat> hedegaard, I dont know what might have a gui, I use unrar e archive.rar from cli
<hedegaard> shatrat ... cli ?
<Chadarius> hedegaard: Try looking at 7-zip not sure if its in the repositories or not
<HymnToLife> !rar | hedegaard
<shatrat> hedegaard, comand line interface
<ubotu> hedegaard: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: i have no idea about demuxer since i don't own nvidia card :/
<PwcrLinux> Chadarius: no, I am using ATI mobility radaon 7500 32 mb vram
<shatrat> hedegaard, or possibly clowns love icecream
<Chadarius> PwcrLinux: Ok never mind then :)
<hedegaard> shatrat haha :) gotcha ;)
<lruiz> uriya la xula
<shatrat> PwcrLinux, glxinfo | grep rendering says yes or no?
<soundray> hedegaard: I think file-roller handles rar files with some kind of extension
<hedegaard> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<PwcrLinux> shatrat: Usage: grep [OPTION] ... PATTERN [FILE] ...
<hedegaard> soundray --- will give it a shot :) thanks! :)
<shatrat> PwcrLinux, you didnt type it properly
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: glxinfo | grep rendering
<Gabrielot1> GaiaX11 consegui instalar....
<shatrat> PwcrLinux, glxinfo | grep rendering
<Gabrielot1> so que ta dando problema no pppd
<shatrat> !es | gabrielot1
<ubotu> gabrielot1: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<PwcrLinux> shatrat: it's says yes
<IcemanV9> PwcrLinux: i have ATI card, too. hmm. apparently, demuxer is not tied to nvidia. :D
<shatrat> PwcrLinux, well, that part checks out, not sure what else to try.  What players have you tried?
<PwcrLinux> shatrat: xine
<shatrat> PwcrLinux, does it stutter in windowed mode or only in fullscreen?
<Zamber> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GaiaX11> shatrat: That is Portuguese and not Spanish . Ha, ha, ha :-)
<PwcrLinux> shatrat: full screen
<Gosha> i have this funny problem with the time on my computer ... kubuntu sets the clock correct .. after servers and such .. and i think that's great ... however i recently installed windows .. and the windows clock was wront :O .. so i set it right ... but that made the linux clock go wrong .. so now i have to choose which one that should go right .. how can i fdix this?
<lynx> hello
<Zamber> !radeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lynx> what's wrong
<lynx> W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy Release:      ,     : NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<shatrat> GaiaX11, I thought it might be, but I dont know the 2 letter code for portugues, Im sure there is a channel though :)
<PwcrLinux> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<GaiaX11> shatrat: there is #ubuntu-br
<nikin> hy... i have bought a new 3D card.... a Geforce 6600 and i replaced the old Gef4 MX440 with it.. what my problem is that games did not get not 1 FPS faster... i tryed Enemy territory with is Linux binary, and Guild Wars in wine... but i got the same result... no performance upgrade ::(:(:(:(
<soundray> !gpg | lynx
<deathplanter> hi guys,is there any other video player than mplayer that allows to read subtitles from file?
<ubotu> lynx: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<deathplanter> hi guys,is there any other video player than mplayer that allows to read subtitles from file?
<Gabrielot1> GaiaX11 where are you?!
<shatrat> PwcrLinux, I dont know much about xine, but I think you should be able to change the video output mode, try opengl or opengl2 or so forth
<Gabrielot1> GaiaX11 please help me!!!
<shatrat> nikin, you have the binary nvidia drivers installed?
<nikin> shatrat: yep
<Zamber> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<shatrat> nikin, perhaps youre limited by smething else then
<nikin> do i have to reinstall them if i change my 3D card? both are Nvidia...
<shatrat> Zamber, you can msg ubotu, you dont have to spam the channel to query
<Paddy_EIRE> i think im losing my mind does anyone know how to install grub again after a windows install, please dont do !grub
<babo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<babo> :-)
<El_Burro> lol
<shatrat> nikin, well, the 6600 can use the latest drivers, and the mx440 might be on legacy drivers.  I think you should at least try uninstalling the drivers and reinstalling nvidia-glx
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<soundray> Paddy_EIRE: what's the problem with those instructions?
<GaiaX11> But I cannot see Portuguese-br in the ubotu factoids. Can anyone put there /join #ubuntu-br for Portuguese Brazilian speakers? Like pt-br point to #ubuntu-br  ?
<nikin> shatrat: i have a 2,4Ghz Celeron and 1024 MB ram....
<soundray> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: why the instruccions there doesn't work for you?
<El_Burro> nikin, i had to use the legacy drivers on the mx440
<babo> Paddy_EIRE, are you dual-booting ?
<Paddy_EIRE> soundray: well the comp reboots after the install and it continues to load windows no grub
<Paddy_EIRE> babo: yes
<soundray> Paddy_EIRE: why aren't you following the instructions?
<PwcrLinux> I better wait for LTS comes in
<babo> Paddy_EIRE, so you've started with a windows base or a linux base ?
<GaiaX11> Gabrielot1: From Brasil
<Paddy_EIRE> soundray: I am.. to the letter
<foolio> does fiesty fawn have the capability to create encrypted partitions during the install, or do you have to manually set it up later?
<PwcrLinux> I bet the LTS should have a 9000 driver..
<nikin> El burro: i have now a 6600
<GaiaX11> unop: But I cannot see Portuguese-br in the ubotu factoids. Can anyone put there /join #ubuntu-br for Portuguese Brazilian speakers? Like pt-br point to #ubuntu-br  ?
<soundray> Paddy_EIRE: which section are you following?
<Gabrielot1> GaiaX11 where are you!?
<Paddy_EIRE> soundray: oops
<soundray> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, oops. I thought so.
<Paddy_EIRE> soundray: round 10
<Felpudo> d
<GaiaX11> Gabrielot1: I have told you. Scroll up please
<Gabrielot1> GaiaX11: i install the kppp but i have a problem with the pppd
<GaiaX11> Gabrielot1: Be more specific
<novice> i'm using firefox 1.5 ..... i wanna upgrade it to 2.0 using the file tar.gz whch i have downloaded ......... can anyone help me??
<nofeardjb> ok i need some mysql help again
<Gabrielot1> GaiaX11, when i try to connect i have a problem with the pppd
<PwcrLinux> I need to find which driver loaded in for the ATI in the terminal. dmesg? or what?
<nofeardjb> i followed the ubuntu wiki for phpmyadmin install, and i edited the phpmyadmin ini files but i still get "The configuration file now needs a secret passphrase (blowfish_secret)." error
<GaiaX11> novice: You have to unpack that and install. I think that the infos are in the firefox official website. Isn't it?
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell novice about firefox | novice, see the private message from ubotu.
<GaiaX11> Gabrielot1: Does kppp find your modem?
<Flare183> does anybody have the deb file for Beryl?
<shatrat> PwcrLinux, you can look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the driver section, or lsmod | grep fglrx or grep ati
<Flare183> or does anybody where i can find one?
<HymnToLife> Flannel, support for Beryl in #ubuntu-effects, please
<shatrat> Flare183, why not use the repository like in the how-to?
<HymnToLife> Flare183*
<GaiaX11> Gabrielot1: try to find the modem in one of that ports there
<Gabrielot1> GaiaX11, how to know when the modem is finded?!
<jarhed> howdy all!
<nofeardjb> can anyone help me with the blowfish error in phpmyadmin?
<Flare183> shatrat:>it's not in the ubuntu reps
<nofeardjb> you have to add the reps
<shatrat> Flare183, seriously, follow the how-to at help.ubuntu.com
<GaiaX11> Gabrielot1: It is a long time now that I haven't been using modem any more.
<Flare183> ok
<GaiaX11> Gabrielot1: kppp try to find it for you
<nofeardjb> Hey all I'm lookin for some phpmyadmin assistance
<Gabrielot1> GaiaX11, how?!
<jumburrito> What file do I need to edit to mount a network share on boot with Edgy?
<GaiaX11> Gabrielot1: just try to discover what it can do for you.
<Kajin> How do I shut down the X server in preperation of installing the drivers for my nVidia video card?
<GaiaX11> Gabrielot1: using it
<HymnToLife> nofeardjb, just ask your question, we'll help if we can
<HymnToLife> Kajin, switch to a tty, then sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<shatrat> Kajin, its in the how-to
<nofeardjb> i followed the guide but i still get the blowfish error after restarting apache2 and mysql services
<jumburrito> shatrat
<Mithshark> netsple...
<jumburrito> me love you long time
<shatrat> jumburrito, hi there qtpie
<GaiaX11> Kajin: Or try to install in recovery mode
<Kajin> Alright, thanks!
<nofeardjb> as seen here on my website: http://coeus.hopto.org/phpmyadmin/
<jumburrito> I need to mount a network share on boot
<jarhed> Kajin: CTRL + ALT + 2 to switch to tty
<jumburrito> what file would I edit?
<HymnToLife> GaiaX11, intalling it in sigle user mode won't work
<PwcrLinux> shatrat: it's 9000 loaded..
<HymnToLife> jumburrito, /etc/fstab
<GaiaX11> HymnToLife: Thx
<jmonsted> Kajin, I installed Nvidia drivers with Automatix
* Kensey curses the goddamn domain controller that had to go squirrely on his second-to-last day
<jumburrito> anything I should not do?
<HymnToLife> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Gabrielot1> GaiaX11, have any problem if i use the ethernet and modem at same time!?
<nofeardjb> !phpmyadmin > nofeardjb
<shatrat> jumburrito, I think this will help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Kensey> Anybody here have any idea how to get a Latitude D610 to suspend/wake properly in Edgy?
<chovy> when i try to install "Kompare" it is greyed out and won't let me install it.
<shatrat> PwcrLinux, try different video output modes in xine, I dont know anything else to try
<nofeardjb> !help phpmyadmin > nofeardjb
<jumburrito> would a Samba share count as a windows share? =)
<HymnToLife> chovy, what if you sudo apt-get install kompare ?
<Kensey> or, on a more immediate note, anybody know why I get a barrage of I/O errors trying to copy to a flashcard in a USB 2.0 reader?
<GaiaX11> Gabrielot1: I think so. But ask people in the channel
<PwcrLinux> shatrat: yea, long time the first installed ubuntu, they loaded a ATI 9000 driver.. very smoothly does not choppy at all
<shatrat> jumburrito, yeah same thing, but if it's two linux/unix machines I would try to use ntfs
<jumburrito> omg this site is much easier to follow than the Samba howto's
<shatrat> PwcrLinux, thats the "ati" driver that comes with ubuntu
<shatrat> jumburrito, I mean "nfs"
<jumburrito> well I normally just mount with "mount // /home when I boot
<jumburrito> oh
<PwcrLinux> shatrat: yep, strange for since a month now..
<GaiaX11> Gabrielot1: You have to find your modem chipset, find the drivers, install them and configure it with kppp. This is the right way
<jumburrito> i guess this would be a good opportunity to learn about NFS
<PwcrLinux> let me try xine for change settings
<Gosha> i have this funny problem with the time on my computer ... kubuntu sets the clock correct .. after servers and such .. and i think that's great ... however i recently installed windows .. and the windows clock was wront :O .. so i set it right ... but that made the linux clock go wrong .. so now i have to choose which one that should go right .. is this possible to fix?
<chovy> HymnToLife: thanks, it was part of another pkg
<Kensey> Gosha: tell Linux to store local time in the clock
<Kensey> if it thinks that the clock is using UTC, it will "correct" it every time it boots.
<Chadarius> Gosha: Or tell Windows to set the local clock to GMT
<Kensey> yeah, but then you have to mentally convert from GMT every time you boot Windows
<Chadarius> Gosha: Basically they both have to either set the local clock to GMT or to localtime but not one of each
<GaiaX11> How do I leave an away message here?
<Kensey> there's no way to tell Windows to store in GMT but display in local time like you can in Linux
<PwcrLinux> shatrat: let me look up for google for xine video settings
<Chadarius> Gosha: No you don't have to convert anything. The timezone applies the change still, but the local clock is always GMT
<jumburrito> if I have the share computer powered off it won't affect my boot will it?
<Kensey> Gaia: /away <whatever>
<IcemanV9> yikes! i got CC working on mplayer, but fonts is HUGE! *sigh* (looking for a way to set fonts to be displayed normal size)
<HymnToLife> !away | GaiaX11
<ubotu> GaiaX11: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<GaiaX11> Kensey: thx
<HymnToLife> you don't :p
<shatrat> jumburrito, hmm, I dont know if it will have to time out or what.  I dont do it that way.  I dont reboot much either.
<jumburrito> you use NFS?
<jumburrito> i reboot alot on Ubuntu
<jumburrito> and by reboot I mean unplug
<yell0w> happy new year guys! go pigsss!!!
<jumburrito> =D
<shatrat> jumburrito, no,  only one PC here
<jumburrito> oh
<Kensey> is this Year of the Pig?
<AlexC_> yep
<chovy> i've rarely had to reboot.
<jumburrito> would NFS be a better solution in that sense?
<shatrat> jumburrito, however from what ive ready it is a lot simpler and more reliable than smb
<Kensey> <snort, dig up truffle>
<AlexC_> haha
<GaiaX11> HymnToLife: thx
<shatrat> jumburrito, smb is only for when you have to include windows PCs
<yell0w> Kensey, yes
<yell0w> =))
<jumburrito> yeah that's why I did smb
<ninuhadida> guys since you're mentioning time, on my ubuntu machine time keeps changing - like getting 5min off from the supposed time in a matter of 2 days (it's a server)
<Sapote> hi jono : can i send u a private?
<jumburrito> I didn't know enough about NFS
<Kensey> nihu: it's either syncing with a server that's got a bad clock, or it's not syncing and has a bad clock itself
<wendylady> im trying to play an mp3 and music player says that the GStreamer plugins cannot be found  how do I fix that ?
<AlexC_> !mp3 | wendylady
<ubotu> wendylady: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kensey> when motherboard batteries start dying you get slow/no clock, and other such things.
<ninuhadida> i have to synchronize it through the comand line, and then it's ok.. it aint a prob of the server i'm synchronizing it..
<Kensey> as a workaround, you can either tell it to sync every so often, or enable ntpd to sync continuously
<Kajin> What's the default path to the kernel source path when I use aptitude to install linux-kernel-devel?
<novice> how to get access to the root?? i mean i'm able only read frm there not able to create any folder??
<ninuhadida> is there a way to do that through the cmd? i only have ssh access to the machine
<AlexC_> novice: use "sudo" before commands to run the command with root privilleges.
<pgi947> hi all, can i get a little help, i am trying to install my modem on ubuntu 6.10, apart from when configuring it im getting the 905 error saying something about wrong user and then on varifying the password it says they do not match up :-/
<apokryphos> novice: take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic
<novice> apokryphos,alexC........ k... i will try...
<D-G> Hey again. need small asistance again ^^_ Which command in terminal is used to get List of directories and files  ?
<AlexC_> ls
<ninuhadida> d-g: ls
<D-G> oh
<D-G> ok =] 
<pgi947> i have used the guide on the ubuntu forums to the best i can, but now im stuck, if anyone can help it would be deeply appreciated
<dyrne> D-G: ls -a will list hidden as well
<D-G> Thanks a lot ^^_
<ninuhadida> :)
<apokryphos> !cli | D-G
<ubotu> D-G: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<AlexC_> for the ammount of users in here, it sure is quite!
<palomo> alguien habla espaol?
<AlexC_> !es | palomo
<ubotu> palomo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<AlexC_> I think it's es anyway!
<palomo> ok
<Sapote> palomo, join #ubuntu-es
<Kajin> What's the default path to the kernel source path when I use aptitude to install linux-kernel-devel?
<kitche> Kajin: /usr/src/linux-xxxxx
<HymnToLife> Kajin, dpkg -L linux-kernel-devel
<Kajin> HymnToLife: Does that command work for everything installed with aptitude?
<HymnToLife> yes
<HymnToLife> it will show you a list of the files that package installs
<Kajin> HymnToLife: Ah, I didn't know about it! That's very helpful!
<Kajin> Thank you!
<PwcrLinux> bbl
<pgi947> sorry complete noob, while trying to enter password for my ISP im getting '905: unexpected operator' and then fails to varify the password, any ideas?
<ninuhadida> how can i set my machine to sync the clock every so often through the console?
<wmn_> where can i find channel for electronic desing sotwares?
<Slart> ninuhadida: try looking for something like ntp
<ninuhadida> k, i'll google that, 10x
<Slart> ninuhadida: I have a ntpd running
<Slart> ninuhadida: there's bound to be a ntpd.conf somewhere for settings
<wepeel> hi all. Is there a good program for Ubuntu (either gnome or KDE) for creating CD labels, etc?
<RyconPayne> I'm having a white screen on login to Xgl/Beryl.  I have an ATI 9800 w/ the ATI drivers installed.  It's a fresh install of ubuntu, the only thing done to it is the ATI drivers, and Beryl installed
<jarhed> is there any easy command to search for a particular package name than going to the site website?
<ninuhadida> slart: ok i'll try to find that file and edit that with nano. thks
<erUSUL> jarhed: apt-cache search
<RyconPayne>  I've found many, many people having this problem, but I haven't found a working solution. I was hoping that people here would have more insight.
<Slart> ninuhadida: you're welcome
<jarhed> erUSUL: thanks
<Slart> RyconPayne: have you tried the #winehq channel?
<Slart> RyconPayne: eh.. sorry.. the #beryl channel
<HymnToLife> what does wine have to do with anthing ?
<HymnToLife> lol
<RyconPayne> No one even acknowledges me there.
<HymnToLife> spport for Beryl and friends in Ubuntu is on #ubuntu-effects
<RyconPayne> Thank you HymnToLife I'll try that out
<jarhed> wine helps me deal with that awful reality called LIFE
<Slart> shesh.. winehq.... just because they released a new version of wine today.. =)
<Paddy_EIRE> erUSUL, I have successfully booted back in to My Ubuntu, and I added win xp to the grub menu yet it will only boot ubuntu??? even when I choose windows when pressing escape on bootup
<zyth> Paddy_EIRE, put your menu.lst on pastebun
<zyth> *pastebin
<Paddy_EIRE> zyth, ok
<mikejanssen> so how is fiesty coming along?
<mikejanssen> = X
<mikejanssen> im dl the live cd's now
<Paddy_EIRE> zyth, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6123/
<Slart> Paddy_EIRE: looks like you've got both windows and ubuntu on HD 0,0
<zyth> Paddy_EIRE, MS windows root isn't hd0,0 if your ubuntu is there.
<Paddy_EIRE> Slart, yes 1 drive
<zyth> try 0,1 if they're on the same drive
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<drkm> does anyone here use KGet successfully with rapidshare?
<zyth> or 0,2 if you have a swap part...
<zyth> anyways, that's your issue
<Slart> you do not have both on the same drive.. possibly the numbering changed when installing ubuntu..
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<soundray> !feisty | mikejanssen
<ubotu> mikejanssen: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> if you have gnome partition editor (gparted) installed, you can check there
<mikejanssen> i know that
<mikejanssen> i just meant, testing wise..how is it
<Savant2k6> hi there
<Slart> hello Savant2k6
<soundray> mikejanssen: this is the wrong channel to ask that.
<mikejanssen> how's that
<mikejanssen> its ubuntu
<mikejanssen> isnt it?
<zyth> mikalaukka, #ubuntu+1
<zyth> is what you want
<soundray> mikejanssen: reread ubotu's message carefully
<zyth> er mikejanssen
<mikejanssen> im not asking really for help
<mikejanssen> just opinions...
<soundray> mikejanssen: you are *still* in the wrong channel
<Savant2k6> so... im thinking about replacing my OS from WinXP SP2 to Ubuntu, but ive got 2 important questions left, that are to be answered before i dare to ^^
<AlexC_> mikejanssen:  #ubuntu+1
<mikejanssen> so nobody in here has opinions?
<mikejanssen> wow...
<AlexC_> Savant2k6: then ask them, were not physic :P
<aurelian_gemini> hy guys
<Slart> Savant2k6: ask away...
<Savant2k6> nice one... ok =)
<AlexC_> mikejanssen: want opinions for Feisty? Then the channel for Feisty is #ubuntu+1
<AlexC_> they will have a lot of opinions
<Slart> Savant2k6: not saying we'll be able to answer.. but your chances improve drasticly by asking =)
<aurelian_gemini> i have a problem with my wireless, can someone help me ?
<soundray> mikejanssen: this is a support channel, not an opinion channel. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic for exchanging opinions
<AlexC_> !anyone | aurelian_gemini
<ubotu> aurelian_gemini: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sebrock> Flash13, I fixed the Azureus problem... looks like the repository package in Ubuntu is broken... I just downloaded the package from sourceforge instead
<pgi947> can someone tell me what the error "905: unexpected user" means? and how can i resolve it?
<Savant2k6> ive got this WLAN running here, and i use a Netgear WG111 USB-WLAN stick to connect to the WLAN. will i get this one to run? cant find any drivers on netgear.de or .com
<AlexC_> aurelian_gemini: how can we help if you give no question? were not physic
<Slart> sebrock: sweet.. now I won't have to admit to people I've used automatix =)
<jalvarado> hi there
<AlexC_> hey,
<drkm> does anyone here use KGet successfully with rapidshare?
<bauer77> can anyone tell me why after I install the ATI drivers that fglxrinfo still says Mesa  and I get not 3d acceleration?
<AlexC_> !anyone | drkm
<ubotu> drkm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> Savant2k6: ouch.. I haven't tried using wireless on my ubuntu machine yet.. try searching for the name of your wireless equipment +ubuntu on google.. see if anytihng shows up
<soundray> Savant2k6: is it version 1 or 2?
<aurelian_gemini> i installed ubuntu for the first time , i saw the card, i configured it and after reboot no card
<HellCat[Zz] > how I can disable the auto updates in gnome?
<sebrock> Slart, yeah... check the bug db for this, apparently the broken package has been an issue for quite some time...
<drkm> ubotu: I'm not intersted in playing with semantics.. you know the question
<ubotu> im: mail/news handling commands and Perl modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:148-5 (edgy), package size 310 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<aurelian_gemini> the card is an D-Ling DWL-G650
<Savant2k6> soundray: guess its v1, it does not say 2.0 anywhere
<AlexC_> HellCat[Zz] : not sure how to set it, but next time you get an update - right click on the icon and choose "disable updates" or something like that
<Slart> sebrock: ah.. well dl'ing from sourceforge sounds like a solid solution until they get it fixed
<Mariyo> someone has a link for a guide how I startup my server without Gnome? I'd figured out Gnome takes alot of Memory =/ which init level? how do i set init level?
<HellCat[Zz] > thx AlexC_
<AlexC_> Mariyo: hold on, getting link.
<sebrock> Slart, yeah, and you get a newer version too :D
<Mariyo> ok :)
<AlexC_> Mariyo: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10 - you should start with the Server install disk aswell ... as that installs no GUI/DE
<soundray> Savant2k6: all right, in that case my experience doesn't apply here
<jalvarado> i need a tutoria of desklets... a little of help someone?
<jalvarado> gdesklets
<Slart> sebrock: huh? what version is that? I have 2.5.0.4
<Quilby> how do i make a cron that executes when i log in (ubuntu 6.06)???
<aurelian_gemini> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo anyone here ?
<Mariyo> install disk = cd with Linux Installation Image at? :P
<soundray> aurelian_gemini: stop spamming
<erUSUL> Mariyo: sudo update-rc.d -f remove gdm iirci
<Quilby> !search cron
<ubotu> Found: cron, lamp, ftbs
<bart_> Quilby, add the command to ~/.bashrc
<Slart> Quilby: I don't think cron is supposed to do stuff when you log in.. there's a session manages in one of the menus somewhere..
<sebrock> Slart, aw well, its that version :d
<soundray> !gdesklets | jalvarado
<ubotu> jalvarado: gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<zyth> bart_, does stuff in .bashrc execute when you log into X though?
<sebrock> Slart, did u get it from rep?
<AlexC_> aurelian_gemini: no, no one is here - we are not talkign, all of this is a dream. When you wake up you will see a cat on you're bed.
<Savant2k6> another IMPORTANT question is: will i be abled to play "World of Warcraft - The Burning Crusade" in ubuntu? Someone who has it running and can tell me some stuff maybe?
<zyth> Savant2k6, it works.
<Savant2k6> cant live w/o that game :(
<Quilby> !cron
<Slart> sebrock: I did ..*ahem*.. the bad thing-..*coughautomatix*
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<jalvarado> ubotu, thanks
<AlexC_> Quilby: you can add scripts to the startup session ( System->Prefs->Session
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zyth> Savant2k6, you just have to install Wine.
<bart_> zylche, that .xsession
<hardcampa> Savant2k6: just keep windows and dual boot
<T2> hi all i got a problem with rosegarden, it complains that my system timers too low, can i fix this without kernel recompilation? or is there another way of playing the midi?
<Mariyo> erUSUL: what will that command do?
<zylche> ?
<Quilby> ok
<zyth> bart_, yeah, that was my point :)
<Quilby> thanks guys
<Slart> Savant2k6: wow is possibly the most supported windows game using wine
* zylche hits bart_...
<aurelian_gemini> >?
<aurelian_gemini> ,.
<bart_> :P
<Savant2k6> hardcampa: i did not want to keep dual boot. i want to get away from MS if possible
<jarhed> isn't WOW directX heavy?
<zylche> :P
<hardcampa> that's just stupid.
<zyth> jarhed, it can run in OpenGL mode
<sebrock> Slart, hehe, well now we know how to do it easy
<aurelian_gemini> <AlexC> : thank u i just need some help
<erUSUL> Mariyo: it will remove the links to the gdm init script for all runlevels so X wont start
<jarhed> got it
<T2> wow is v well supported by cedega
<Taime1> whats the best eye candy for ubuntu? gdesklets?
<jarhed> i was wondering how that would work via wine
<soundray> hardcampa: don't do that
<zyth> jarhed, it works fine in Wine, I run it.  Am right now actually.
<AlexC_> aurelian_gemini: We are not getting paid to sit in here and help people. If you don't respect that we are giving up our own free time to help people, then please - leave or stop spamming the channel up.
<Mariyo> erUSUL: ok.. is it possible to restore the X then?
<jarhed> Taimel: gdesklets is fun, pretty and FUNCTIONAL!
<erUSUL> Mariyo: is sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Slart> Savant2k6: look here for specifics  http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1922
<Savant2k6> yeah, i got a nice GF 7800GT, and i expect some eye candy, so i wonder if i will miss stuff when playing in openGL mode
<Chadarius> jarhed: WOW will work with WINE just fine
<Quilby> i have a couple of commands that i want to execute at startup- how do i put them all together?
<Taime1> thanks!
<Chadarius> jarhed: It can run using open gl
<T2> Quilby: login or system startup?
<Quilby> both
<erUSUL> Mariyo: yes with the same comand 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults'
<jarhed> Chadarius: thanks
<Savant2k6> Chadarius: so it does not run in D3D mode?
<jarhed> Chadarius: not a WOW fan, but other games...unfortunately they use DirectX
<jarhed> :-(
<soundray> Quilby: call startup programs from /etc/rc.local
<Mariyo> thx.. trying now..
<Quilby> soundray: how do i do this
<Chadarius> jarhed: Nope, its recommended to use the wow command line to force it to use open GL
<AlexC_> Quilby: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<wepeel> hey has anyone had trouble playing mp3s through K3B?
<Rprp> Soo
<AlexC_> !anyone | wepeel
<ubotu> wepeel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zyth> Chadarius, umm no.. you can set the option in your Config.wtf also
<HymnToLife> wepeel, k3b needs an extra plugin to handle mp3, search for it in apt
<wepeel> AlexC: funny, that was my real question
<Chadarius> jarhed: Also you can run a number of games with DX9 support in WINE. You can also look at Cedega which is WINE like. There is a free CVS implementation of Cedega available so you don't have to pay for it
<Quilby> alex: thanks ill try
<soundray> Quilby: edit the file with 'gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local' and add the commands in the order you want them executed, before the exit 0 command
<tomp> hello, about how much disk space is needed by Ubuntu 6.06 LTS? and how small might it be reduced to? ( old laptop 2.1 g hd )
<Chadarius> zyth: True that!
<wepeel> I have the correct plugin, the mp3s play choopy and poppy
<gravemind> hi all, I had to install ndiswrapper and configure WPA supplicant to get internet working on another computer
<bart_> How can you find out what info the ubotu bot can show ?
<Gosha> i think both are GMT allready
<wepeel> HymnToLife: it used to play ok, but now it's poppy
<jarhed> i'll have to check that out
<cornice> hi all
<gravemind> but the next day, wlan0 completely disappeared from ifconfig
<Chadarius> jarhed: I play WOW, City of Heroes, and Guildwars just fine in Linux using Cedega or Wine.
<sebrock> Slart, one quick question tho, how can I make the command "azureus" to start wherever I am, now I have to run ./azureus in that folder?
<gravemind> what do I do to bring it back?
<shatrat> bart_, its all searchable on some webpage, I forget where though
<jarhed> I'm a huge Battlefield 2 fan, but it's direct X heavy
<soundray> AlexC_: please don't tell people to start GUI programs with sudo. gksudo is safer.
<AlexC_> wepeel: asking "Does anyone have trouble with mp3" is not a question that will help you if we anwser it. Asking like "How can I get K3B to play MP3 files?" is a better question,
<bart_> shatrat, kk
<AlexC_> soundray: sorry, guess it's just out of habit :P
<bart_> !test
<Chadarius> jarhed: Battlefield will work, but only single player mode. Punkbuster is not yet well supported in WINE/Cedega
<ubotu> Failed.
<wepeel> AlexC: that was not the question I was interested in hearing the answer to
<bart_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ehc> i think that my color depth is low which is making the screen look like it has lines across it. how can i check this?
<zyth> Chadarius, only issue I've found with WoW is that if it does a patch update and then launches automatically from the launcher, it hard locks my system.  Works fine if I run Wow.exe though
<Chadarius> jarhed: Its the only reason I even have a Windows boot partition is to play Battlefield 2142
<cc2k> how come my www folder all sais its user www-data,  except 1 folder, it sais its root?  how do i change that rooot dir?
<Savant2k6> ive got another question more for the hardware freaks in here i guess: ive got a pci soundblaster audigy 2 + an onboard ALC850 by realtek - which one should i keep? and why? Does it make sense to run the audigy although i have that onboard thing?
<soundray> wepeel: this is a support channel. It is not for private polls.
<novice> my computer is i686 architecture ......... but i have downloaded ubuntu 6.10 i386 file .... can i use it to install 6.10??
<soundray> novice: yes
<jarhed> Chadarius: I enjoy that one as well.
<soundray> novice: in fact, it is the best one you could have downloaded :)
<Chadarius> cc2k: Which www directory? Under your home dir?
<cc2k> var/www
<cc2k> apache
<tomp> how much disk drive space does ubuntu 6.06 LTS need, and hopw small might be possible? I have a laptop with 2.1 G hd
<Chousuke> depends on what you're going to install
<Chadarius> cc2k: Yes that is correct and you need to keep that user as the owner because that is the apache user
<jarhed> Chadarius: thanks...looks like i'll be adding my second hd to my system tonight and adding windows  :-(
<novice> k..... bu t i'm experiencing pro in installing it ........ while using manually edit partition table
<Chousuke> tomp: about 1 GB should do it.
<soundray> tomp: I recommend you use the alternate installer. You might fare better with xubuntu
<Chadarius> cc2k: If you want to add or change things in that directory you need to use sudo to do it
<Slart> Savant2k6: I also have an audigy + on board sound.. I use both.. one for speakers (music etc), one for a headset for gaming and such'
<soundray> novice: be specific
<shatrat> tomp, you might want to look at something like damn small linux though, or at least xubuntu
<novice> soundray: when gparted window appears struks there
<dyrne> Savant2k6: i like pci cards because they free up resources at least that used to be an issue not sure so much these days
<Chousuke> tomp: but you can make it smaller with th alternative installer.
<cc2k> sudo chom 777 filename?
<wepeel> soundray: my apologies...I wasn't polling,; rather, I wanted to open a dialogue with others who have been having problems with K3B and try to find out what resources were available for rixes
<wepeel> *fixes
<Chadarius> cc2k: If you want to work on web specific stuff in your home dir use ~/public_html which will show up as http://localhost/~[userid] 
<soundray> wepeel: ask the question that AlexC suggested then.
<Savant2k6> dyrne/slart: i heard rumors about onboard stuff does not eat as much cpu as the pci boards do... thats why im asking
<Mao_Tse_Tung> hi
<bart_> !apache > me
<wepeel> soundray: no. I don't need to know how to play mp3s through K3B.
<AlexC_> wepeel: exactly - so if _you_ are having a problem with K3B and MP3, then ASK "How can I get K3B to play MP3 Files?"
<Slart> Savant2k6: I think the opposite
<Chadarius> cc2k: you should repace [userid]  with your own user ID on the system you are using
<AlexC_> wepeel: then what do you want? Tea and Cake?
<soundray> wepeel: in that case, I suggest you join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mao_Tse_Tung> is there a software to encode .AVI  to .MP4 for psp?? what is the command for ffmperg??
<Savant2k6> slart: that was what i was thinking to. since the pci thingie has its own cpu... heh
<gravemin1> how can I get wlan0 back on the list of ifconfig?
<cc2k> Chadarius: im kinda n00b on ubuntu.. so ehm.. u gioing a bit too fast ^^
<Mattcudmore> Does anyone know how I can get English-CANADA spelling support in OpenOffice? Canadian English is the default for my system, and it works in Kate, but in OpenOffice it seems not to be installed.. Only en-US is available, and that's not what I need. (Have this problem with all my installations)
<Slart> Savant2k6: plus many on board sound chips lack hardware mixing .. so you end up doing it in software
<cc2k> Chadarius let me explain the sitiation
<Savant2k6> slart: plus i guess soundblaster will have good drivers... (well... i guess *G*)
<soundray> tomp: how much RAM does your laptop have?
<Chadarius> cc2k: NP man:)... perfect
<Slart> Mattcudmore: there is a wizard for installing dictionaries I think.. check the leftmost menu
<tomp> soundray: Chousuke:  i used alternate. did not see how to reduce what was installed. F keys didnt allign to any of the menu list, so I chose oem ( the help keys listed lots of alternates, but didn not suggest how to use them )
<novice>  soundray: when gparted window appears struks there
<bart_> !info democracy
<ubotu> Package democracy does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<gravemin1> Mattcudmore: try the wizard in file>wizards>install new dictionaries
<wepeel> AlexC,soundray : Ok, let me try to be more explicit. mp3 playback through K3b using the Alsa mixer is poppy. Is there a fix
<Slart> Savant2k6: yes.. the sudigy drivers are good.. at least I haven't had problems with them.. no thanks to creative though
<Mao_Tse_Tung> is there a software to encode .AVI  to .MP4 for psp?? what is the command for ffmperg??
<tomp> soundray: 48 meg :( 128 coming in mail
<bart_> For all multimedia fans , http://www.getdemocracy.com/
<Savant2k6> slart: lol. yeah, heard about that. guess they're sponsored by MS somehow (like many others are)
<soundray> tomp: wait for the mail to arrive before you install -- it'll save you headaches ;)
<cc2k> Chadarius: im using apche and the rest needed for a server, installed joomla(cms) on it, they all apear as www-data  when i do a ls -l.  now i installed a phpbb-bridge for joomla, buit it gives me root on those folders i added instead of www-data
<jalvarado> i know what are gDesklets and i actually have some working on my ubuntu, i would like to know about a tutorial of how to develop my own gDesklets
<Mattcudmore> gravemin1: thank you! That's just what I'm looking for.
<bart_> !info php
<ubotu> Package php does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<cc2k> Chadarius: and i need to have them at www-data 777... :)
<bart_> !find php
<ubotu> Found: dh-make-php, egroupware-phpbrain, egroupware-phpsysinfo, gphpedit, htcheck-php (and 198 others)
<Chadarius> cc2k: ah OK... so you can change all the file ownership back to www-data
<gravemin1> mattcudmore: no problem. OO.o should have a faq somewhere that tells us these things
<cc2k> Chadarius thats the problem, how ^^:)
<wepeel> AlexC, soundray: is that question also off-topic?
<Chadarius> cc2k: This is easy... run chown -R www-data /var/www
<cc2k> Chadarius": also how come my files are green? when i used the chmod command?
<Chadarius> cc2k: oh make that a sudo command too :)
<soundray> wepeel: no, it's fine, well done
<AlexC_> wepeel: my name is AlexC_ ... not AlexC =) and no, not off topic
<Chadarius> cc2k: sudo chown -R www-data /var/www
<gravemin1> I installed ndiswrapper and could access the internet yesterday, but today when  I tried to connect, it wouldn't work. I checked ifconfig, and "wlan0" had disappeared! What do I do?
<soundray> wepeel: is your libk3b2-mp3 up to date?
<wepeel> AlexC_: stickler ;)
<M0E-lnx> is xorg 7.2 available yet?
<cc2k> k
<wepeel> soundray: let me check
<Chadarius> gravemin1: Did it add an eth1 card instead? That's what my ndiswrapper does
<crimsun> M0E-lnx: it's being pushed into Feisty atm.
<AlexC_> MOE-lnx not sure, but it will be in Fesity, #ubuntu+1
<Mariyo> how do i add, f.ex the "proftpd" program to startup?
<tomp> soundray: thanks: any suggestions about this: it has no floppy and no boot from cd, so i pulled the hd out and installed it using another box... i worry that the hdwr detection will cause problems, is there a way to copy the cd image to and boot from that? (i could use damnsmalllinux maybe )
<jalvarado> graveminl, maybe you can try with sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<A1Mega> Hi, Can anyone recommend an app that records whatever is going out over the speakers? I was using "Mp3MyMp3" for windows but can't seem to find anything like that for Ubuntu.
<gravemin1> no, it was definitely wlan0
<wepeel> soundray: yep, it's the most recent version
<soundray> jalvarado: you should probably look for a place where gnome developers hang out. This channel may not be the best one to ask your question.
<erUSUL> Mariyo: with the same comand 'sudo update-rc.d proftpd defaults'
<A1Mega> Wepeel: was that for me?
<Mariyo> hmm
<gravemin1> AlMega: check digg. they had something like this a while ago
<jalvarado> soundray, thanks
<cc2k> Chadarius: folder apps has now  www-data and root after it..
<soundray> wepeel: I take it you've set k3b to play via alsa, not taking any sound daemon detours?
<jarhed> Chadarius: where can I download the CVS version of Cedega?
<A1Mega> gravemin1: Okay. Thanks!
<Mariyo> erUSUL: if I have a file id like to "source" from then?
<wepeel> soundray: that's correct. It used to work just fine...but today I wanted to preview a mix before burning and it's all whacko
<Chadarius> jarhed: http://transgaming.org/cvs/
<Beverage> hey folks anyone got an explanation why i start my computer today and my sound doesnt work says "No Volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<AlexC_> wepeel: define "whacko"
<dromer> hi, I heard that in linux you can watch movies from rar-archives without having to extract them, how can I do this?
<jarhed> Chadarius: thx
<wepeel> AlexC_: the sound pops like an old record
<whadar> I wrote a guide called "HOWTO boot LiveCDs from the Internet" which shows internet boot of feisty (http://vamosproject.org/InternetBoot). is it ok to link from ubuntuforums to the guide?
<Chadarius> jarhed: I actually pay them $5 per month because I want great gaming without Winbl0ws :)
<mindstate> anyone know of any software for palm pilots that allow me to put mp3's onto my sdcard? jpilot doesnt recognize mp3's nor kpilot
<cc2k> Chadarius: folder apps has now  www-data and root after it.. <-- ^^
<soundray> tomp: it's a good question that I've asked myself for a similar project, but I haven't found an answer yet. Maybe you'll find something on one of the install help pages:
<soundray> !install | tomp
<ubotu> tomp: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Chadarius> jarhed: I think there might some install technologies that aren't as well supported in the CVS version
<wepeel> AlexC_ , soundray: alsa works fine in all other programs that play mp3s
<tomp> soundray: thanks, in this storm of messages, you've been helpful :)
<Chadarius> cc2k: Yeah that is OK I think
<cc2k> k.. :) thx Chadarius gonne try it and bb real soon if it isnt k ^^:)
<Beverage> hey folks anyone got an explanation why i start my computer today and my sound doesnt work says "No Volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<sebrock> how do I make azureus the default program to open .torrent files?
<soundray> wepeel: perhaps some other sound app is interfering? A nasty one is skype in my experience...
<soundray> !repeat | Beverage
<ubotu> Beverage: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cc2k> Chadarius: just 1 quick question, why i got green filenames  ?
<Chadarius> cc2k: If you need to make a specific directory 777 then do "sudo chmod -R 777 /path/to/dir"
<wepeel> soundray: hurm. I don't use skype, but let me check some others. What's weird is that initially, K3B wanted to use aRTs
<cc2k> k thx Chadarius:)
<Chadarius> cc2k: Cause your user ID doesn't own the files most likely.
<sebrock> nevermind :)
<cc2k> Chadarius: i need to do sudo bash again then?
<am> ?
<soundray> cc2k: green usually means executable. Try 'ls --color=none' to get rid of that colour coding
<am> hi
<hedegaard> how do I disable that sound it makes every time I hit the end of a file or auto-complete in console ... .i believe that it's called bell something in some conf file ... ? anyone remembers ?
<Chadarius> cc2k: sudo is the best way to manipulate the files yes
<cc2k> thx soundray
<cc2k> Chadarius u 2:)
<Mariyo> erUSUL: got pm?
<soundray> hedegaard: Sys-Prefs-Sound-System Beep
<Chadarius> cc2k: I would use sudo before I made anything 777 with chmod. That's not very secure on a web server
<Hemant> Anyone have account on demonoid.com/??  plz send me a invitation ??
<erUSUL> Mariyo: only registerd users can pm
<erUSUL> !pm | Mariyo
<ubotu> Mariyo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<wepeel> soundray : is there a way to see what's using alsa right now?
<betatux> Hemant, demonoid registration for new users is open in the weekends i think.
<DaveR> Hi,  I hav two hard drives, one with windows on and the other with ubuntu.  Windows is on the master hard drive and ubuntu on the slave.  what i want is instead of my computer booting straight into windows, it gives me the option to choose which OS to use.  how can i so this?
<am> join #ubuntu.pl
<Hemant> you mean tomorrow dear ??
<cc2k> Chadarius: whats difrnece between sudo chomd and chmod?
<soundray> wepeel: there might be, with lsof or similar, but I'm no expert
<Hemant> betatux, you mean tomorrow ??
<Mariyo> sry.. i', new to both irc and this channel:P
<Mariyo> <Mariyo> ehm.. should I just reboot server after executing "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove"?
<kitche> DaveR: install grub if you haven't already
<betatux> Hemant, yes
<Savant2k6> hm... i downloaded the 6.10 AMD64 Version of Ubuntu cuz i use an Athlon64 3000+ here. will that cause any trouble? say: should i better use the i386 version for compatibility?
<Chadarius> cc2k: without sudo you wouldn't have the rights to change the files in /var/www
<mon^rch> Savant2k6: use the i386 one
<Slart> Savant2k6:  there are some issues with 64 bit.. flash for example
<Hemant> betatux,  thanks dude !
<cc2k> oke, so kinda a login?
<Bryann> there is no flash etc in 64 bit
<Chadarius> cc2k: sudo elevates your ID to "root" so you can manipulate system directories like that
<Slart> Savant2k6: so I'd stick with 32 bit for now.. you won't miss 64 bit
<wepeel> soundray: ok, last ditch effort, then....do you know of any program comparable to K3B?
<erUSUL> !sudo > cc2k
<cc2k> Chadarius: so basicly a root login?:)
<soundray> Savant2k6: I'm on amd64 and got all the 32bit stuff that I needed to run (acroread, firefox, flash)
<tabman> i'm installing Ubuntu on a logical drive, after that i need to install Windows Xp to create a multi boot system, would windows rewrite the Grub ?
<cc2k> thx erUSUL^^
<soundray> !burn | wepeel
<ubotu> wepeel: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Hemant> betatux,  do you have account on demonoid  dear ??
<Chadarius> cc2k: Yes... if you get sick of typing sudo infront of everything you can use "sudo su" and that will put you into a root shell
<Slart> soundray, Savant2k6: same here, also on 64 bit and running 32-bit firefox etc.. but it's still a hassle.. especially for a new user
<cc2k> sudo su  and sudo bash=same?
<betatux> Hemant, i do , but you must have a certain ratio before you get invitation passes.
<Beverage> Over night something happened with my ubuntu, i turned on this morning and my sound doesnt work, and i cant access automatix i get this message "Failed to run /usr/bin/automatix.py jon /home/jon 1000  as user root."
<kitche> cc2k: yes but you should use sudo -i in reality
<slippyr4> hello, is there a package database a bit like gentoo-portage.com but for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> cc2k: no need to use this use sudo -i to get a root shell
<soundray> Savant2k6, Slart: it's only worth the extra effort if you do video encoding or other numbercrunching
<kitche> !automatix | Beverage
<ubotu> Beverage: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<cc2k> lol thx every1,  u guys make this windows guy get more headache ^^
<Hemant> betatux, you don't have ??
<cbx33> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<cc2k> im still a n00b but like ubuntu, gives me the old dos feeling back ^^:)
<Savant2k6> soundray: hm... video encoding will be with it from time to time ^^ and of course: gaming using wine and such
<betatux> hemant , nope , can't invite people .
<cbx33> heh :p
<Slart> soundray, Savant2k6: I agree.. if you're running big number crunching stuff.. or video encoding and don't mind the extra work to get that extra performance.. go with 64 bit.. if you just want to use your computer, go with 32-bit =)
<tabman> ?
<gravemin1> Beverage: you might be using a different kernel than you were yesterdayd
<Quilby> how do i make it so that every time i log in/start up the computer, a couple of commands are executed in the terminal????
<Hemant> betatux, ok dear !
<Beverage> kitche, i was wondering why i cant access it....i dont think that it is the problem i think my OS is the problem
<wepeel> soundray: ok thanks for the list. I've a few of those others installed...but I think K3B is the only one with playback. K3B burns just fine
<Mariyo> i got to know how to start a path'ed program during startup.. now i'd likt how to add a program "/srcds_l/srcds_run <parameters>"..
<gravemin1> Beverage: try rebooting and seeing if there's an older kernel you can boot into, and see if that works
<Beverage> graveminl, okay
<kitche> Beverage: could be but automatix can also break a system and you have automatix
<soundray> Savant2k6: consider doing two installations if you have the patience, and only boot the 64bit one for those special occasions.
<Savant2k6> slart: that is what i needet to hear. so ill burn the 64bit one and try my way through. theres no better way to learn
<Savant2k6> soundray: good suggestion!
<Quilby> how do i make it so that every time i log in/start up the computer, a couple of commands are executed in the terminal????
<Slart> Savant2k6: you've been warned..  =)
<DaveR> kitche: ok, thanks.  i got that but it says i have to first install it on my UNIX-like OS, is that ubuntu? because i can't get onto ubuntu because i installed windows second and it doesn't load now :(
<Slart> Quilby: system, preferences, sessions if you want it to run when you log into X, there's other places if you need it to run on computer start
<arron> Hello can someone help me get hardware acceleration working on an ATi Card?
<Slart> !ati | arron
<ubotu> arron: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Savant2k6> Slart: well, if my usb-wlan stick thingie doesnt work, ill get me a bridge... who cares damnit. ebay has it all ^^
<slippyr4> anyone know of a web-based ubuntu package database??
<arron> Slart: ive installed the drivers and they don't work
<betatux> !nvidia > me
<Chadarius> Quilby: You can edit /etc/rc.local
<Quilby> slart, i want to run a couple of commands, not one..
<Slart> Savant2k6: hehe.. throw money at the problem..  =)
<wepeel> soundray , AlexC_ : ok, well thanks for your time. I think there's probably another app accessing alsa...
<bauer77> can somebody tell me how I get to use the ATI drivers instead of the Mesa, I have followed the read me's until I get grey hairs and still having problems (ATI Radeon Mobility 9700)
<soundray> wepeel: reboot...?
<Chadarius> Quilby: It will let you add commands for the system as the last thing it does in teh boot process
<Slart> arron: oh... keep asking then.. I'm using nvidia.. can't help you with ati other than pointing you to the wiki
<Quilby> chadarius: in rc.local do i just put in the commands like i would in the terminal, or is it a special programming language
<usuario> hello
<wepeel> soundray: yep. that's what I'm going to do. If that doesn't work, I'll just live with it :)
<arron> can someone help me get hardware acceleration working on an ATi Card?
<Chadarius> Quilby: Its just normal command line stuff
<Savant2k6> slart: yeah, thinking of what i save in money when NOT taking MS, this will not really be the problem... and i rather spend it on good hardware then on ... something else ^^
<Slart> Quilby: put them into a ,sh file and run that file then (sh myfile.sh)
<Slart> Savant2k6: hehe.. never thought about it that way.. but sure.. you've got a couple of hundred dollars to spend =)
<Quilby> slart: ok thanks
<usuario> cabrones
<gravemin1> I need help with my wireless
<Chadarius> Quilby: You can just put the commands right in the file or you can call the shell script to do it too. Are you wanting to run these commands when you login or when your PC boots up?
<slippyr4> anyone know of a web-based ubuntu package database??
<usuario> espaa
<gravemin1> wlan0 disappeared from ifconfig, and I don't know how to get it back
<Chadarius> Quilby: There are ways to do it for when Gnome or KDE boots for your specific user ID as well
<entotre> I have a amd64 cpu, I have downloaded ubuntu 6.10 i386. Will this have any problems?
<usuario> viva espaa
<kitche> slippyr4: packages.ubuntu.com
<arron> entotre: no it won't
<gravemin1> entotre: it will work
<Quilby> chadar:  i wanna do it in both situations...
<andrynux> salve
<arron> entotre: ive done that and it works fine :)
<gravemin1> entotre: I'm doing it right now
<soundray> entotre: no
<slippyr4> kitche: perfect, thanks
<entotre> uhm
<tabman> I have a ubuntu installation, I need to install Windows now and get a dual boot ?
<entotre> im getting different awnsers here
<Quilby> should i make it into a .sh file and then run it from the sessions thing
<Quilby> ?
<Chadarius> Quilby: OK I'm not totally sure about gnome, but for KDE you can put scripts or links to programs in ~/.kde/Autostart and they will run when you start that user's session
<bauer77> arron: I am having an ATI issue to
<bauer77> what is yours?
<gravemin1> entotre: Installing i386 is a lot easier than getting everything to work in edgy64
<Chadarius> Quilby: let me check for Gnome
<Beverage> I rebooted choose the alternate kernel and when i get to lgin screen i have sound, but after that it says i do not have no volume control or GStreamer plugins installed
<Quilby> thanks
<soundray> tabman: have you left space for windows on the hard disk?
<tabman> soundray: yes I have a separate ntfs partition for Windows
<Gabrielote> someone help me with kppp
<Gabrielote> !?
<tabman> soundray: but I think if I install xp it'll rewrite the grub thing
<entotre> gravemin1, i have 64 on my laptop and ive noticed that there are quite a few things thats hard getting to work properly in 64. So when i install i386, I can use all i386 applications? drivers, flash etc.
<AndyBlah> tabman: did you install it to the partition or the MBR?
<soundray> tabman: you will have to apply a fix after the install
<gravemin1> soundray: use super grub disk to get grub back
<soundray> !grub | tabman
<ubotu> tabman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soundray> gravemin1: I don't need that advice, but thanks anyway ;)
<gravemin1> entotre: yes, when you install i386, your computer will behave exactly like a 32bit computer, so everything will work
<Quilby> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<entotre> gravemin1, perfect :D
<Quilby> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Savant2k6> ok, time to burn that baby and kick win from this nice hd... which me luck ^^
<Quilby> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<soundray> Savant2k6: good luck
<bauer77> ubotu you screwed me up last time I did that..lol
<Quilby> !redhad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redhad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Quilby> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<soundray> Quilby: /msg ubotu debian
<Savant2k6> uh oh, one last question: i NDISWRAPPER included on the installation cd (hence if i dont have the chance to connect to the web...)
<fimp> when I select autohide for the taskbar, it still shows about 3 pixels. How do I hide it completely?
<fimp> in gnome that is
<Quilby> sorry
<Beverage> graveminl, i rebooted into the alternate kernel still same errors would it maybe have something to do with me installing a lot of codecs yesterday?
<AndyBlah> Does anyone know of a package that contains all the fancy pants patented codecs, DVD plugins, etc (pretty much everything Automatix can install for you)
<erUSUL> AndyBlah: no
<Mattias> Anyone know how i can configure a Logitech G5 Laser mouse?
<AndyBlah> I'm looking to get a computer without an internet connection up and running and the thought of downloading individual packages by hand makes me want to scream
<wepeel> soundray : reboot didn't work :( Do you happen to know if there's a xmms plugin to burn cds?
<soundray> fimp: gconf-editor, /apps/panel/global, panel_minimized_size
<kitche> !cidecs | AndyBlah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cidecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !codecs | AndyBlah
<soundray> wepeel: no, I don't -- sorry
<ubotu> AndyBlah: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mattias> !logitech g5 laser
<wepeel> soundray : ok, thanks again
<Mattias> !logitech g5 laser | Mattias
<mindstate> anyone know of any software for palm pilots that allow me to put mp3's onto my sdcard? jpilot doesnt recognize mp3's nor kpilot
<soundray> mindstate: tcpmp
<gracamac> card exort for palm
<fimp> soundray: thanks!
<noelia> hello
<Mattias> !logitech_g5_laser | Mattias
<gracamac> google softick card export
<AndyBlah> erUSUL,: thats of no help
<mindstate> soundray & gracamac thanks ill give those a peep
<Mattias> anyone using a Logitech G5 Laser and got it setup ?
<Gabrielote> can someone help me with the kppp?!
<gracamac> np
<Mattias> i got the tilt wheel working but not the back button
<AndyBlah> Gabrielote: whats up?
<soundray> AndyBlah: you can use apt offline
<erUSUL> AndyBlah: you asked if there is a meta-package that installs all of what automatix does and i ansewred your question there is no such package.
<AndyBlah> erUSUL: so why the redundant links?
<Gabrielote> AndyBlah, i have problems with kppp......i can't connect.......the kppp stops in the part that talk about pppd
<rolnikov> where is 'iptables' in ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> AndyBlah: what links the ones kitche *not* me send you ??
<soundray> AndyBlah: please stop discussing, and have a look at http://www.batmat.net/apt-offline/
<kitche> rolnikov: /sbin should eb but you should just be able to run the command
<seamus7> What open source video driver can use with my ATI Radeon Mobile X1300?? ... I just reinstalled Edgy and now my laptop is freezing at bootup ... I had tried installing the propietary fglrx like had previously but I can't get it up on either kernel 6.10 or 6.11 ... how do I revert back to the default xorg drivers or whatever that will allow me to at least boot into the gui??
<AndyBlah> thanks soundray for being most helpful
<lightseed> hello
<Bryann> IIRC you need to sudo iptables
<lightseed> where is a guide for output to your tv?
<Beverage> how do I set my account to the original user group when i installed ubuntu?
<shoumik> hey how do i add and remove songs from my ipod nano via amarok?
<shoumik> anyone know?
<lightseed> Beverage: /etc/group?
<Mena_> how to change the boot splash screen
<soundray> seamus7: do a 'ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*' to see if there are any config backups. If there is, copy it back with 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.whatever /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<LjL> !usplash > Mena_    (Mena_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bauer77> seamus7: Did you back up your xorg.conf file?
<Mena_> ok
<seamus7> shoumik: wouldn't you go to the 'media devices' tab in amarok and choose 'detect'??
<Mattias> when i do "sudo xinput set-button-map "Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:1d.3-1/input0" 1 2 3 4 5 7 6 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20" i get unable to find device Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:1d.3-1/input0  even tho i took the right device name from xinput list, can't configure my mouse any other way, so if anyone knows whats wrong i'd apprecite it
<tcpip> help. hp 610c printer is printing garbage all the time.. even when i didnt ask it to print anything
<shoumik> seamus i don't see a detect buton
<bauer77> anyone willing to help me with a Radeon 9700 install problem
<Mena_> LjL, but i am on kubuntu would that work also
<Beverage> lightseed, well i seem to have changed my usergroup because now sudo doesnt do anything when i type something like sudo apt-get install php5 nothing happens no errosrs
<bauer77> I keep getting the mesa drivers intead of the ATI drivers
<Mattias> bauer77: did you change driver in xorg.conf?
<kitche> tcpip: by chance is this printer a network printer?
<seamus7> shoumik: I believe there is one if you go to 'configure amarok' under options (i think) and there you can choose media devices and auto-detect or something similar
<bauer77> Mattias: How do I do that?
<tcpip> kitche: no local lpt1
<seamus7> What open source video driver can use with my ATI Radeon Mobile X1300?? ... I just reinstalled Edgy and now my laptop is freezing at bootup ... I had tried installing the propietary fglrx like had previously but I can't get it up on either kernel 6.10 or 6.11 ... how do I revert back to the default xorg drivers or whatever that will allow me to at least boot into the gui??
<kitche> tcpip: hmm ok not what I thought then
<soundray> seamus7: that's rude, ignoring an answer and repeating the question
<Mena_> LjL, ok i try it thanks
<tcpip> kitche: any suggestions
<seamus7> soundray: oh sorry i missed yours ... i was answering someone else's ... hold on let me check yours ... thx
<Kajin> Guys, I'm trying to compile the kernel module for my nVidia video card, but it fails after reaching 100% and the nvidia-installer.log says something about 'Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-28/Module.symvers is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions'..
<bauer77> Mattias: I backed up my xorg.conf file but how to I edit the xorg.conf file
<Mattias> bauer77: if you installed the driver then thats what is left, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide  that guid should show exactly how to install ati driver
<atomiku> What can I do to force my game (Enemy territory) to use ALSA instead of OSS? I've tried aoss...
<shoumik> when i do autodetct it doesn't find it.
<shoumik> i have it plugged in too
<seamus7> soundray: yeah I booted into recovery mode and used some backups but they won't work ... I may have lost the default backup ... is there a way of reconfiguring everything back to default using the terminal?
<bauer77> Mattias: I have been there 100 times, and still having issues
<Mattias> bauer77: just saw that you can either manually edit xorg.conf or just type "sudo aticonfig --initial" in a terminal
<bauer77> I did the sudo aticonfig --initial
<soundray> seamus7: not really, but if you go through 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and set the ati driver, and accept the defaults for everything else after a quick sanity check, you should be okay after that.
<Mattias> bauer77: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   check so the 3d card driver is fglrx
<ralinki> Hi all, i need help on a very strange problem
<tcpip> is there a way to clean printer spool/buffer
<soundray> ralinki: those are the ones we like best
<ralinki> my usb devices doesnt seems to work anymore in ubuntu
<ralinki> lsusb doesnt list them
<ralinki> nor lshw
<tabman> so I have the live CD inserted in my computer, whats the command to install grub
<ralinki> and no error in /var/log/messages or syslog
<tabman> I mean I have the terminal open
<soundray> ralinki: first thing to check is the physical connection. Powered hub lost power?
<soundray> !grub | tabman
<ubotu> tabman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ralinki> soundray yeah!
<soundray> tabman: follow the detailed instructions on the Recovering... page
<ralinki> i have a flash usb key here
<fimp> argh, I'm sorry, someone just told me before how to make the gnome taskbar hide for real, what was the name of the app? Gconf?
<ralinki> but she doesnt light up anymore
<seamus7> bauer77: soundray: that's what i thought ... i did 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ... the configuration screen is messed up.. distorted ... what might that mean do you think ... some sort of problem with my reinstallation of edgy ... ?
<soundray> fimp: gconf-editor
<shoumik> hey how do i add and remove songs from my ipod nano via amarok? When i go to media devices it is not detected and in setting'
<shoumik> autodetect is not recognizing it
<bauer77> Mattias:  Where does it show the 3d rendering I dont even see that
<jexdawg> how do i set up evdev on ubuntu? is it included by default or must i download it?
<soundray> seamus7: which screen? The console?
<ralinki> soundray, any idea ?
<soundray> ralinki: have you tried in another USB socket?
<gravemin1> if I edit menu.lst, what command do I have to run
<ralinki> yes
<ralinki> all usb socket
<gravemin1> update-grub or something?
<brianp1> I'm having a network problem.  Its bizarre, anybody here have any suggestions?
<ralinki> and i know the device are working
<gracamac> please help, how do i restart the sound server in ubuntu. My USB headset, once plugged in,  requires a system reboot in order to output sound to it from totem, mplayer, vlc...
<Kajin> Guys, I'm trying to compile the kernel module for my nVidia video card, but it fails after reaching 100% and the nvidia-installer.log says something about 'Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-28/Module.symvers is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions'..
<soundray> ralinki: is it just the one device? Or do you have several that  don't work?
<Mattias> bauer77: in any of the Device sections, identifier might be the name of your card or something
<ralinki> they work on the windows computer
<ralinki> several sir
<SpeS> hi
<Mattias> bauer77: usually above Screen
<shoumik> heloo can anyone help me w/ my problem....
<Mattias> bauer77: Section "Screen"  above that you can see your 3d card
<fimp> soundray: it doesnt seem to work. I have tried relogging
<seamus7> shoumik: have you looked here http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod
<gravemin1> if I edit menu.lst, do I have to run "update-grub" or something?
<SpeS> is it possible to activate XGL or AIGLX with Compiz from the Edgy live DVD?
<shoumik> no...
<Mattias> gravemin1: not really
<SpeS> no?
<SpeS> :(
<soundray> gravemin1: it depends on what you've changed
<Mattias> SpeS: just install beryl ;)
<gravemin1> mattias: what does update grub do then?
<bobofett> /nickserv register 1067wjfkfm bobofett@yahoo.com
<Mattias> gravemin1: no idea ^_^ i didnt use it after updating menu.lst
<SpeS> Mattias, I mean, but from the LIVE dvd? is it possible to run it?
<gravemin1> I just wanted to change the default boot
<soundray> gravemin1: update-grub mainly updates your kernel lines with the settings you've made in #kopt= and friends
<Mattias> SpeS: ah dunno that, just switched from gentoo -> ubuntu today ( i hate compile time )
<Mariyo> how do I check memory statistics? in commando based
<ralinki> ok, anyone can help me out with this issue
<SpeS> Mattias, I have the "cube" on my debian, but wanted to try it live in ubuntu...
<SpeS> don't know if that's possible
<SpeS> ?
<gracamac> how would i go about restarting the sound server in ubuntu without a reboot, is it possible?
<ralinki> it was working 1 hour ago
<soundray> ralinki: is it just the one device? Or do you have several that  don't work?
<gravemin1> soundray: so you only need to use it if you mess with #kopt=? I don't even know what that is
<ralinki> soundray several
<Thor_> Hi all. What is better for ati readon 9200 - ati drivers or fglrx ????
<Savant2k6> question: recommend a nice irc chat client for gnome pls =D
<atomiku> What can I do to force my game (Enemy territory) to use ALSA instead of OSS? I've tried aoss...
<Mattias> SpeS: live cd runs from ram i think, so it might be too heavy burden if you enable 3d effects
<Slart> Savant2k6: xchat-gnome
<SpeS> gracamac, /etc/init.d/alsa restart?
<soundray> gravemin1: have a look -- it's pretty obvious if you look at the comments in the file itself
<brianp1> Hi all, I need networking help.  ( I'm on a windows PC rightnow)
<gravemin1> soundray: what file/
<soundray> gravemin1: better yet, back it up and play around
<SpeS> Mattias, It should be fine, Kororaa does well ;)
<Savant2k6> slart: ok thank. expect me back... in like... a few days ^^
<slv> atomiku: check the forums, all the problems i had with ET i found fixes for
<gracamac> SpeS: Thanyou I will give it a try
<soundray> gravemin1: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Slart> Savant2k6: good luck
<atomiku> lol okay
<seamus7> soundray: when i do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ... I get the configuration run through but there's something wrong going on ... the border is distorted ... the cursor is doubled ... the resolutions offered are enormous ... i think i may have to reinstall edgy again
<Savant2k6> gonna try that baby now. thanks for the help bros
<atomiku> thanks
<gravemin1> ok, what is #kopt=
<Nocturno> anyone got xgl working on edgy, with nvidia, please give me a shout
<Slart> atomiku: aoss for ET works fine for me
<ralinki> soundray so ?
<lightseed> is there a guide on getting composite tv output to work?
<Mattias> so, anyone know my problem? :P
<soundray> ralinki: I think your USB root hub is hung. I suggest you do a cold reboot. And be a little more patient, please.
<Mattias> when i do "sudo xinput set-button-map "Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:1d.3-1/input0" 1 2 3 4 5 7 6 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20" i get unable to find device Logitech G5-usb-0000:00:1d.3-1/input0  even tho i took the right device name from xinput list, can't configure my mouse any other way, so if anyone knows whats wrong i'd apprecite it
<jexdawg> i have an microsoft (sorry) intelimouse wireless mouse/keyboard combo. the mouse back/forth buttons don't work, and i'd like them too. how can i get them to work?
<soundray> seamus7: if you can face it, that may be the best option.
<lightseed> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<ralinki> soundray, no problems
<ralinki> i already rebooted 6 times
<shoumik> I have ubuntu dapper drake, does amarok run on it?
<guyvdb> sure
<ralinki> looks like a driver/module problems
<soundray> ralinki: cold?
<ralinki> cold ?
<ralinki> what you mean....
<shoumik> I have ubuntu dapper drake, does amarok run on it?????
<whadar> i post this article on digg... i think ubuntu users will find it interesting for trying feisty :) http://digg.com/linux_unix/Boot_LiveCDs_from_the_Internet
<lightseed> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Mattias> !g5
<sn3ipen> hi
<lolman> cold reboot = shutdown then turn back on
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shoumik> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<lightseed> !composite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sn3ipen> can anyone help me with a wlan card??
<Mattias> !tmw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lightseed> why is the tv out so complicated now
<soundray> ralinki: turn it off all the way, then turn it on again
<gravemin1> what kind of wlan card?
<lightseed> !tv output
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv output - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mattias> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ralinki> soundray, yeah already done
<Mattias> someone who is experience with xinput then?
<Mattias> i really need help
<brianp1> Hi all, I need networking help. I can't get eth0 to come up
<soundray> ralinki: did you say that it works in Windows? Or just your devices work in Windows?
<scope> hi all, how can i install 64bit nvida drivers to 64bit kubuntu edgy?
<ralinki> the device work in windows
<ralinki> on another computer
<ralinki> so this is not defective hardware (usb devices)
<soundray> ralinki: so the USB hardware on your ubuntu machine may be faulty
<atomiku> What can I do to force my game (Enemy territory) to use ALSA instead of OSS? I've tried aoss...
<lolman> !nvidia | brianp1
<ubotu> brianp1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ralinki> i doubt the usb hardware is faulty
<ralinki> it was working 1 hour ago
<cchance> Why does dansguardian hang wile starting when given this command: sudo /etc/init.d/dansguardian restart
<Mattias> ralinki: what device?
<Raab> Any one knows why I cant install BitchX from apt-get?
<ralinki> flashkey
<ralinki> or mouse
<soundray> ralinki: it could have broken 55 minutes ago.
<Mattias> ralinki: does dmesg say anything when you put it into the computer?
<scope>     *  OR IF you use the LEGACY DRIVER
<scope> Use this package if you run Ubuntu 32bit:
<scope> Nvidia_package_32
<scope> OR this package if you run Ubuntu 64bit:
<soundray> ralinki: if you suspect a driver problem, boot from the live CD and try that
<brianp1> lolman: it uses the 8139too module, eth0 used to work, but quit for some reason
<ralinki> mattias moment
<sn3ipen> its a intel card
<soundray> Mattias: they aren't listed in lsusb, so I didn't even bother to check that with him
<Pici> Raab: you cant find it or youg et errors?
<scope> plane itt, nezdmeg 1052ember... mindenki ezzel jatszana... gazlenne... szoaks meg hogy bejon valaki es csak koszon, es megkerdezi hogy van e aki tud segiteni....
<Raab> cant find it
<scope> hopp:DDDDDD:DD
<ralinki> yeah
<ralinki> seeing something
<scope> sorry.
<ralinki> usbcore:registered new driver usbfs
<scope> Is there anybody, who can help me about installing 64bit nvidia drivers (a howto?)
<ralinki> usbcore:registered new driver hub
<Pici> Raab: Its universe, do you have that enabled?
<cchance> Why does dansguardian hang wile starting when given this command: sudo /etc/init.d/dansguardian restart I used the instructions off of this page: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207008
<Raab> dunno
<lolman> !nvidia | scope
<ubotu> scope: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Raab> just installed ubuntu :P
<scope> 64bit pls
<lolman> brianp1, I aimed that at the wrong person lol
<scope> in that howto only binary install mode exists
<brianp1> lolman: what are the commandline commands, after doing modprobe 8139too?
<Pici> !repo | Raab
<ubotu> Raab: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Mattias> ralinki: nothing like /dev/sdb2?
<scope> but i want a repository way, because binary way is not too safe
<jexdawg> how can i make my mouse's extra buttons work? like, the buttons on the side that are usually back and forward. ideas?
<soundray> scope: I've followed the wiki on amd64, it works exactly the same as on i386
<ralinki> moment
<lolman> brianp1, you can try sudo ifup eth0
<scope> br.. ok i try again... pray for me;)
<brianp1> lolman: yeah that fails with SIOCART..  network unreachable
<soundray> ralinki: check lsusb again as well. Does it show there now?
<ralinki> nop
<soundray> ralinki: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and note the messages as you unplug and insert the device. Any errors?
<ralinki> noting
<brianp1> lolman: I tried google w/ my error, got me nowhere
<soundray> ralinki: you've got faulty USB hardware in your computer.
<ralinki> sounray:
<ralinki> lsmod | grep usb
<soundray> ralinki: don't paste!
<ralinki> usbcore ndiswrapper, uhci_hcd
<soundray> !pastebin | ralinki
<ubotu> ralinki: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bauer77> man I am still having issues with this Radeon card.
<IcemanV9> i wonder if kvm will be backported to dapper (since it is LTS)??
<jahid> hi, can anyone tell, how can i enable my firefox to open pdf file in the same window?
<soundray> IcemanV9: what's kvm?
<IcemanV9> soundray: kernel virtual machine
<IcemanV9> !kvm
<bthornton> Linux is refusing to boot on my laptop; it reboots during startup with a message from the kernel saying the CPU is too hot.  Anyone know what a "normal" operating range should be for an AMD Turion64 3700+ ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> IcemanV9: no, kernel features will not be backported
<soundray> IcemanV9: unless security-relevant
<yuotdd> Hi
<bthornton> I've got the laptop monitoring temps in Windows right now, and it appears to be running at 124-127 degrees Fahrenheit just sitting there at 0.0% CPU load...
<yuotdd> I am new to Linux and I can't get Java installed
<bthornton> that too hot?
<soundray> bthornton: no
<IcemanV9> soundray: that IS too bad :/
<bthornton> didn't think so; thanks
<yuotdd> wow you guys aren't very helpful
<soundray> bthornton: the readout on Linux is probably wrong
<soundray> yuotdd: I missed your question
<yuotdd> cheers
<soundray> !java | yuotdd
<ubotu> yuotdd: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bthornton> soundray: well this is a new problem--this thing has been running Linux for over a year now, but just decided to start doing this
<yuotdd> Ah, thanks
<soundray> bthornton: oh, strange
<yuotdd> also, does anyone know of a good multi track recorder (with cool effects) other than audacity?
<bthornton> feels like there's an obstruction at the fan outlet...
<yuotdd> I am a singer/songwriter/guitarist
<bthornton> 'cause the fan is running full speed but I don't feel very much hot air
<bauer77> I am a famous rockstar that cant get his ATI card installed properly...hehe
<soundray> bthornton: okay, maybe it is dust, then
<bthornton> methinks.
<bthornton> now I gotta decide if/how to crack this thing open to clean it
<bauer77> I know I am doing everything properly as directed, but it keeps showing me MESA  drivers.
<bauer77> do I have to comment something out?
<Jocke> When I shall pick a file to upload in Firefox, and I go to "Desktop" in that file-chooser, then firefox crashes. But not in error mode thing...
<Jocke> Weird...
<Eleaf> Lol, firefox crashes a lot in edgy.
<yuotdd> Cool, thanks. I hope this works
<bobby_> I have edgy and it never crashed on me
<IcemanV9> bauer77: i am sure someone told you earlier about glxinfo | grep rendering ? if it said "yes", then you're all set
<slv> yuotdd: ardour
<slv> with LADSPA plugins
<bauer77> IcemanV9: They did but it doesnt :-(
<slv> yuotdd: see #ubuntustudio
<Eleaf> bobby_, I had about 3 others say firefox crashes a few times a day for them in edgy.
<yuotdd> No one knows any good programs for recording/mixing?
<slv> yuotdd: ardour
<slv> yuotdd: also, see the channel #ubuntustudio
<yuotdd> Cool thanks
<IcemanV9> bauer77: which driver do you use in xorg.conf? ati? radeon? fglrx? (mine is fglrx)
<bauer77> where do I check that, I feel like its not recognizing my card properly
<Marupa> is there a way to cat a /dev/input device without having to sudo?
<Eleaf> slv, ardour uses jack
<Eleaf> Which is very hard to setup and doesn't work too well with ubuntu.
<orbital04> Hi, I just recently installed a bunch of upgrade packages for my Dapper distro and samba doesn't seem to work anymore:( Any suggestions out there?
<bauer77> IcemanV9: Under Device it just finds Generic Video Card
<khronus> lo all, having trouble isntalling flash here
<IcemanV9> bauer77: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<Mattias> bauer77: did it show fglrx as driver?
<Mattias> bauer77: i mean in xorg.conf
<khronus> saying network probs/upstream changges, any ideas?
<Marupa> orbital04, make sure you're either using an IP or have the machine name in your hosts.
<slv> Eleaf: what's wrong with jack
<atomiku> Hmm... I cant seem to install this theme: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/28688856/ tried dragging on the zip, and other files... still not working
<atomiku> any ideas?
<bauer77> Iceman ATI Proprietary Driver
<Eleaf> slv, it meshes horribly with ubuntu.
<jussi01> I just killed synaptic - tried to install a dodgy .deb and it didntwork now i get: E: The package hot-babe needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<jussi01> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report. how do i fix it?
<Eleaf> slv, if you use jack, you can't use any of the other programs that use alsa.
<Eleaf> that's what makes the sound scene so bad in ubuntu.
<dyrne> orbital04: you might sudo dpkg-reconfigure smbfs    and smbclient first of all. might fix it
<Eleaf> in linux.
<bauer77> driver it also shows vesa and fglrx
<slv> Eleaf: i think jack is the BEST thing about linux audio
<Marupa> jussi01, apt-get autoremove
<Eleaf> slv, how can you use a jack program and an alsa program together?
<slv> Eleaf: if you're running jack why do you need other programs?
<Mattias> atomiku: i don't know about that, but i'd give beryl a try for real eyecandy ^_^
<Eleaf> It complains it can't use the sound card.
<orbital04> machine name of what? My show network servers doesn't detect anything on the lan and there are no samba log files since the upgrade...
<Eleaf> slv, sometimes you need an audio player?
<soundray> yuotdd: still here?
<slv> Eleaf: use programs that support jack, most do now
<atomiku> Mattias: Oh? Explain :D
<Eleaf> slv, or all the other audio editing apps that don't use jack.
<slv> Eleaf: well don't listen to mp3s while you're mixing
<Marupa> orbital04, as in //tower/etc/etc/  or whatever.  Whatever your samba share is 'named' on the network.
<Eleaf> slv, well you have to quit jack and then close all your editing programs.
<Eleaf> slv, it seems like less and less programs coming out are using jack.
<slv> Eleaf: plus, compiling a realtime kernel makes jack so much better
<Mattias> atomiku: i noticed it isnt in the repos for ubuntu, which 3d card you using?
<Lucidius> does anyone here know how to charge yourself up so when you touch a mobo you short it out
<jussi01> Marupa: E: The package hot-babe needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<IcemanV9> bauer77: ah. two different drivers. need to comment out vesa.
<Mattias> atomiku: its 3d and transaprancy stuff ^_^ real nice eye candy and 3d desktop
<Eleaf> slv, will you join #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Eleaf> jack just confuses me with some things
<bauer77> is that the problem :-)
<Marupa> jussi01, try apt-get remove hot-babe
<AWOSLappy> Okay so I have these fonts.  And they don't work in ANY application except OpenOffice.  They are standard TrueType format and have worked on this laptop before.  I have attempted to use them in KWord and AbiWord to no avail.  I have run sudo fc-cache twice, even once with the --force switch.
<atomiku> Mattias: geforce3
<Lucidius> i need to show my compy class
<Lucidius> they dont believe me
<yuotdd> okay, now here is a tricky question
<AngryElf_> what are the chances that a BCM43XX wireless card will work out of the box with Fiesty?
<IcemanV9> bauer77: yeah. just comment out vesa. so X11 knows it is fglrx. :)
<Lucidius> and they fiddle with all of the hardware without anti static straps
<babo> when I'm using ubuntu it's really annoying. Tool tips just pop up, my cursor thingy changes places. It's like I have a sticky shift key or something. Does anyone know what I'm talking about ?
<Marupa> Any ideas on how to cat a /dev device without having to sudo?  Trying to get my tablet working properly.
<Lucidius> and we have a nylon carpet inthe room
<jussi01> Marupa: same
<AWOSLappy> AngryElf_ not good.  BCM43xx can *NEVER* work out of the box with Linux.
<Lucidius> so a bunch of hardware has bitten the dust
<babo> I'm writing on one line, and then all of a sudden the caret is on a line three lines up ...
<Marupa> jussi01, not sure then.
<orbital04>   I'll try the reconfigure....thanks!
<ChaosEddie> Lucidius: uhhh
<ChaosEddie> just stick your hand in
<AWOSLappy> AngryElf_ you have to apt-get the firmware and choose which one and install it...and then at least for me it's all for nothing.
<ChaosEddie> that's what i di
<ChaosEddie> did
<bauer77> IcemanV
<Mattias> atomiku: dunno about performance, but you could check if its doable with that card, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX
<Lucidius> i have touched the chipset a few times
<jussi01> where does synaptic keep its deb files that it downloads
<Lucidius> but i guess i dont have enough charge
<bauer77> sorry where do I comment that out at, I dont see it in xorg.cong
<Lucidius> i have a 386 for the example
<bthornton> babo: what arch?
<yuotdd> I have a netgear wireless adapter and I have no idea  how to install it
<bthornton> babo: i386 or x86_64
<bthornton> ?
<AWOSLappy> babo: laptop?  is your touchpad too sensitive?
<dyrne> jussi01: /var/cache/apt/archives
<bauer77> I think I got it hold on
<IcemanV9> bauer77: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<AngryElf_> AWOSLappy: why never, isn't the bcm43xx projet suppose to be working on an open driver?
<IcemanV9> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lucidius> is there any way i can ake it guaranteed?
<johan_> hola
<ChaosEddie> Lucidius: when i did it i was in my socks on a carpeted floor
<johan_> hi
<AWOSLappy> AngryElf_ I don't really know.  prolly.  I just gave up on wireless+Linux
<Lucidius> hmm
<soundray> Lucidius, ChaosEddie: can you join #ubuntu-offtopic -- I'll chip in over there.
<Lucidius> ok
<babo> bthornton, Linux eire 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<babo> bthornton, I'm on i686, but the OS is 32 bit methinks
<atomiku> Mattias: berul wont work with gnome, no?
<atomiku> *beryl
<bthornton> babo: oh, I'm out then, sorry :p
<Marupa> atomiku, I'm running it on gnome just fine.
<Mattias> atomiku: im on gnome
<babo> AWOSLappy, do you know how I can check that ?
<AngryElf_> AWOSLappy: it works, i've managed it at least once, i then tend to contine screwing with it and break it
<IcemanV9> atomiku: yes, it can
<atomiku> okay
<atomiku> its asking for "kde-config"
<babo> bthornton, k thanks anyway ...
<bthornton> babo: sounds almost like an issue I was having on my 64-bit machines, but only occured with 64-bit OS
<atomiku> configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!
<atomiku> Please check whether you installed KDE correctly.
<AWOSLappy> AngryElf_ haha :)
<atomiku> maybe I downloaded the wrong tar?
<yuotdd> Does this download of the java.sre or whatever normally take forever and day?
<bauer77> IcemanV9:  That didnt work, when I do a fglrxinfo it keeps finding these mesa drivers
<FatherTyme> Has anyone attempted a Dapper PXE install on a Dell PowerEdge?
<atomiku> http://www.beryl-project.org/releases.php <-- which one do I get? O_o
<FatherTyme> I'm having difficulty getting it to detect the network interface.
<AWOSLappy> babo: no.  I only use KDE I have no clue where the settings would be in GNOME.  Sorry.
<khronus> anyione ablke to help me get flash working ?
<babo> AWOSLappy, k np
<khronus> i have tried all things i can see in the documentation
<Mattias> atomiku: just follow the guide i sent, it explains step by step and adds a repo for beryl
<atomiku> What guide? ^_^
<AWOSLappy> Okay so I have these fonts.  And they don't work in ANY application except OpenOffice.  They are standard TrueType format and have worked on this laptop before.  I have attempted to use them in KWord and AbiWord to no avail.  I have run sudo fc-cache twice, even once with the --force switch.  I have restarted numerous times.  I have even gone to the trouble of installing extra applications that use both Qt and GTK and they don't work either.  ONLY
<AWOSLappy>  and the font files are valid...I even re-downloaded them.
<AngryElf_> AWOSLappy: never with a GUI manager though, always with iwconfig/iwlist etc
<AWOSLappy> AngryElf_ right.  :)
<bbartek> ?nickserv identify 654
<Mattias> atomiku: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX
<AWOSLappy> bbartek time to change your password!  :)
<atomiku> thanks :)
<bbartek> yup
<AWOSLappy> hehe
<bbartek> lol
<IcemanV9> bauer77: i have mesa on my other box and 3d accerl is enabled. but that is without fglrx driver.
<atomiku> lol.
<atomiku> /nickserv ghost bbartek 654
<atomiku> tehehe wasnt me
<dyrne> khronus: download it from the web then tar xfvz file.tar.gz the cd to the directory it makes the sudo mv file /usr/share/firefox/plugins/
<dyrne> khronus: check it by reloading firefox and going to url about:plugins
<khronus> ok dyrne, brb, ty
<noodles12> guys i have a huge problem. just randomly now wheni sign in at the login screen, the screen blinks and it returns me back to the login screen. i can't get in to ubuntu. what do i do?
<x1alpha> Hello guys, i installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, however now many applications such as synaptic still have the gnome look, is it possible to change that ?
<Mattias> bauer77: as IcemanV9 said, http://pastie.caboo.se   post your xorg.conf there, then i can fix it for you easier ^_^
<HymnToLife> x1alpha, GTK apps have the GTK look, that's normal
<AWOSLappy> x1alpha: KDE uses Adept, not synaptic.
<HymnToLife> there are GTK themes that will let you have KDE look, though
<AWOSLappy> x1alpha: If you want to have the KDE look, you need to use KDE apps :)  maybe check #kubuntu for more info.
<POVaddct> noodles12: does this only happen when you log in X? can you log in on the text console?
<HymnToLife> AWOSLappy, so what if I use Synaptic in KDE ?
<noodles12> POVaddct: havnt't tried that yet.
<x1alpha> thanks, wanted to taste kde :)
<AWOSLappy> HymnToLife it will look like an icky GTK app.  yes /me doesn't like GTK.
* IcemanV9 is looking at wiki for ATI; troubleshooting section for mesa
<bauer77> http://pastie.caboo.se/40885
<Mattias> checking
<hossasaur> hey, i'm having problems with wpa authentication
<hossasaur> i installed wpa supplicant, and it supposedly works with my wifi card
<crusoe_> Trying to get samba working.  Authentication onto the shares work.  But guest log on does not.  Here is my smb.conf http://www.pastebin.ca/359362
<x1alpha> i only have to get beryl word with kde now :P
<rider> hi all
<hossasaur> using wifi-radar, i attempt to log onto my wireless network, which has wpa encryption
<hossasaur> it asks for a driver
<hossasaur> i put in "wpasupplicant"
<hossasaur> is that correct?
<hossasaur> or the root of my problems?
<Mattias> bauer77: seems to be repeated entries of the driver ^_^ maybe we can clean some up
<jussi01> !enter | hossasaur
<ubotu> hossasaur: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hossasaur> jussi01: sorry
<POVaddct> hossasaur: AFAIK wifi-radar cannot set up wpa. have you tried running wpa_supplicant from a terminal just to make sure it is not a wpa_supplicant/driver problem?
<hossasaur> POVaddct: i'm not sure how to
<cc2k> how can i restart apache in ubunutu? does any1 know?
<Tomcat_> cc2k: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<cc2k> ty ^^
<AWOSLappy> Can anybody here read Taiwanese?
<jeanre> hi all
<agejan> what is the best package I can install to listen to my MP3 files on UBUNTU 6.10
<patrick_> gnomad? 2.8.10, anyone able to install this?
<jeanre> does anyone have some spare time to help me setup nvidia / mp3 codecs etc..
<AWOSLappy> I need to read this: http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:PJCZk7SW0u0J:www.ubuntu.org.tw/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php%3Fviewmode%3Dflat%26order%3DDESC%26topic_id%3D1881%26forum%3D3%26move%3Dprev%26topic_time%3D1161338968+%22couldn%27t+open+fontconfigs+chosen+font+with+Xft!!!%22&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=14&gl=us&client=firefox
<khronus> dyrne
<khronus> dyrne sorry, i have d/led it and extracted, then what  ?
<Rootsz> I will install linux for my fist time on a machine I will make a sever http and a router with it what is the good compilation I will take (ubuntu server?)
<bauer77> thanks Matthias, Can you as well send me what should not have been there so I can learn something..lol
<IcemanV9> bauer77: you have two of screen, device & monitor; commented out the first of each double sections
<POVaddct> hossasaur: which wlan card / driver do you use?
<jeanre> whats better compiz or beryl?
<Mattias> jeanre: beryl
<Mattias> ^_^
<jeanre> Mattias: do you run it?
<IcemanV9> bauer77: that's why X11 is confused ;P
<Mattias> jeanre: yeah
<hossasaur> intel pro/100 3945abg
<hossasaur> POVaddct: intel pro/100 3945abg
<Mattias> bauer77: im editing it atm, cleaning up all mess :P
<Priest-of-Psi> Mattias: can I pm you?
<bauer77> Thanks IcemanV9 I regret that i am a noob to the 3rd degree
<Priest-of-Psi> man skype is crap
<Priest-of-Psi> no video support
<Anton99> people please help  why i can defragment my partition in ubuntu?
<POVaddct> hossasaur: look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<IcemanV9> bauer77: not a problem; that's why we are here :)
<bauer77> but I will one day lose that status..lol
<hossasaur> POVaddct: thanks
<Arturex> hi there
<Red-Sox> hi Arturex
<Red-Sox> o.O
<Mattias> bauer77: http://pastie.caboo.se/40888
<Mattias> bauer77: try that
<Anton99> HOW i can defragment my ext3 partition in ubuntu?
<Rootsz> Sorry I need some information somebody can help me ?
<thunder> dns veroos.es
<thunder> ups perdon
<Mattias> bauer77: click the line numbers to remove them, then copy all text like usual
<dyrne> khronus: then the command tar xfvz file.tar.gz   that will extract the files. usually and it this case it will it uncompresses them to a directory  just cd directoryname   then ls to see the files then sudo mv file /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<secureboot_> anyone know how to modify the rules file in an ubuntu kernel source so that only i386 is built?
<kaligula> hi, how to setup an eicon diva pci isdn card with edgy?
<khronus>  what does the command: sudo mv /usr/.... do ?
<dyrne> khronus: if the plugin will work all that is involved really is just dropping it in the plugin directory so firefox uses it
<cheeseboy16> is it possible to make a grub cd that automatically configures itself?
<khronus> ah ok dryne
<Rootsz> hello ?
<atomiku> Hmm... I cant seem to install this theme: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/28688856/ tried dragging on the zip, and other files... still not working
<tonyyarusso> secureboot_: "Maybe".  Do you see the debian rules file?
<secureboot_> tonyyarusso: sure
<theblue> Wow, 1055 people!
<Nergar> hello!!!
<theblue> 1056 people, that is.
<theblue> 1057!
<Nergar> hello!!!
* dyrne feels a netsplit comming
<ChaosEddie> hi Rootsz. what's good?
<theblue> Hi Nergar.
<secureboot_>  @for arch in i386 amd64 ia64 hppa powerpc sparc; do         debian/bin/oldconfig $$arch;
<Nergar> hi theblue
<ChaosEddie> or if you're in the room, i can assume something is broken, so what's bad
<Nergar> :P
<secureboot_> tonyyarusso: that's the only i386 mention i see
<khronus> dryne, after extracting it creates several files, flashplayer9/linux, /readme, /flashplayer-installer, / libflashplayer.so, /flashplayer.xpt
<secureboot_> tonyyarusso: and that doesn't seem to do any actual building
<aZu> hello!
<aZu> :)
<tonyyarusso> secureboot_: I think what you need to do is change the binary-arch section to only include that,
<cheeseboy16> is it possible to make a grub cd that automatically configures itself?
<ChaosEddie> cheeseboy16: superGRUB
<Rootsz> I whant make a sever http and a router whit a linux box did ubuntu sever is ok for me
<ChaosEddie> is all you need to know
<secureboot_> tonyyarusso: binary-arch section os what?
<tonyyarusso> secureboot_: Are you making a package out of this or trying to do it raw?
<Nergar> where can i get supergrub!!!
<ChaosEddie> !supergrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nergar> D:
<dyrne> khronus: you want the .so file  the other stuff is just readme and installer that does the same thing as mv
<secureboot_> tonyyarusso: trying to make .deb and .udebs out of it, to build a custom CD
<cheeseboy16> ?
<tonyyarusso> secureboot_: ah, good
<secureboot_> tonyyarusso: currently runnign dpkg-buildpackage, which is taking forever on a fast machine
<dyrne> khronus: mv = move
<tonyyarusso> secureboot_: Untarring my source to take a look, a sec
<secureboot_> tonyyarusso: way, way longer than a normal kernel build
<ChaosEddie> sorry, i cant help i have to go eat. supergrub ftw!
<aZu> I'm trying to install xournal but when i did ./configure it said i was missing packages, funny thing is that i have most of the packages that it said i didn't have...even with the right versions
<elias_> Im trying to install ubuntu on my other computer. I start the "start and install ubuntu" option from the disc, but when its finished loading the screen turns black. Any tips?
<khronus> bbryne and sudo = ? superuser?
<Nergar> well now to some serious stuff, i need help. Every time i close my laptop lid, i can't get the image back!
<cc2k> how to remove the whole dir witour having to delte the items in subfolders first?
<sodoku> hi, is there a possibility to easily identify my mainboard? i can't read anything on the mainboard itself
<HymnToLife> cc2k, -f flag to rm
<HymnToLife> use with care and think before you type
<cc2k> ty HymnToLife
<cc2k> cus?
<Nergar> anyone?
<HymnToLife> cus it removes _everything_ in the dir
<khronus> bryne, i did that but it did notwork :(
<HymnToLife> so make sure there's nothing you don't want to remove in it
<cc2k> well need to reinstall the stuff anyway so np to that ^^:)
<Nergar> i really depend on closing my laptop lid to save battery at school
<aZu> :/
<furryballs> cc2k: Also: I use -rf which mean force and recursive.
<bobofett> cc2k just run pwd first and make very sure you are in the right dir before you use the -f switch
<cc2k> -R= folders+subfolders isnt?
<aZu> I'm trying to install xournal but when i did ./configure it said i was missing packages, funny thing is that i have most of the packages that it said i didn't have...even with the right versions
<bobofett> yeah and -R gets all subfolders
<cc2k> whats pwd??
<aZu> password
<cc2k> ah ^^
<bobofett> -R = recursive -f = force
<Nergar> ...
<aZu> lol
<bobofett> no it's lists the dir you are in
<cc2k> thx bobo and furryballs and HymnToLife
<shadwan> Hey, everybody. I'm using beryl with xgl and can't find a setting to stop the screen going black after about 5 or 10 mins of inactivity.I've tried power management and screensaver in preferences. Does anyone know of anything else i can try?
<elias_> Im trying to install ubuntu on my other computer. I start the "start and install ubuntu" option from the disc, but when its finished loading the screen turns black. Ive also tried the safe graphic mode. Any tips?
<POVaddct> pwd is "print working directory"
<furryballs> cc2k: If you're not wanting to remove everything in dir don't use -r.
<bobofett> if you type pwd at the command line it tells you what dir you are in so you make sure you are not deleting the wrong stuff...or just give the whole path to make sure.
<HymnToLife> shadwan, support for beryl in #ubuntu-effects please
<bobofett> np cc2k
<aZu> elias perhaps your video isn't supported?
<cc2k> i would give thw hole path anyway ^^:)
<Flare183> ok you all beryl has messed up my computer
<elias_> aZu, what do you mean? gfx card?
<shadwan> <HymnToLife>k thx l8r
<aZu> yes
<Mattias> bauer77: did it work?
<Rootsz> what is the good release did a download if i will make a sever http and a router ??
<Flare183> when i launch beryl it freezes my entire computer
<cc2k> so sudo rm -fR /var/www   ?
<Nergar> can someone help me please?
<Raab> Any one knows a program to search for wlan's ?
<elias_> I have a radeon x1900xt
<bauer77> Mattias: That hosed me up somehow do you still have the pastebin
<bauer77> I think I may have done it wrong
<Mattias> bauer77: ill check the log
<dyrne> khronus: type the first letter or two of my name and hit tab to complete it. that way your message will be highlighted for me.   you restarted firefox and it didnt work?
<Flare183> Can anybody help me
<aZu> i don't think that card is supported yet
<bobofett> well only if you are really sure youw ant to do that cc2k.
<Mattias> bauer77: http://pastie.caboo.se/40888
<aZu> :/
<bobofett> are you sure it's not a dir under www?
<POVaddct> Raab: airodump-ng (part of aircrack-ng). or simply "iwlist <yourwlaninterface> scan"
<cc2k> what u mean dir under www?
<elias_> aZu, got any list of supported/not supported cards?
<Mattias> bauer77: just copy over the old xorg.conf file, then restart xorg
<MybMath> hlo all
<tonyyarusso> secureboot_: perhaps change binary-arch to i386 in rules instead of check whatever.
<MybMath> wer hier to spred teh eids
<bobofett> are you sure you want to remove the www dir?
* MybMath seckses *
<cc2k> in www is all my stuff from the site, but i made a mistake and coudnt fix it so need to do a reinstall
<aZu> the card you have is a little recent
<hedegaard> Im trying to burn a DVD - but it keeps saying insert blank disc - I know that it's a blank disc, anything i should check ?
* MybPwnd seckes *
<MybPwnd> u awl hev teh aids now
<bobofett> ahh ok well have at it...that will do it...but are you trying to reinstall apache?
<tonyyarusso> cc2k: what sort of mistake requires a reinstall?
<faithless> hello how can i find zoom usb modem's driver for ubuntu?
<aZu> try an older gfx card
<cc2k> joomla+phpbb  went oke, but then needed some added and now the db was f** up :)
<bobofett> Sounds like something else is up that deleting www will not fix.
<IcemanV9> hedegaard: which app do u use to burn iso?
<jshriver> greetings
<tonyyarusso> faithless: linmodems.org may be helpful
<cc2k> joomla+phpbb bridge it was evenm
<faithless> thank you
<jshriver> Anyone know how to setup a nVidia card so you can use the S-video out as a second monitor?
<hedegaard> just the burn:/// location .. it's not an iso it just various files
<bobofett> Well if it's a DB problem...might be best to try to solve the db problem and not delet the whole www dir...ha
<cc2k> for me its probbly easier to reinstall ^^
<tonyyarusso> secureboot_: I doubt changing your /var/www will have any effect on a database anywhere
<cc2k> and already del, all the databases so no way back ^^:)
<chill> I need to do an install of 6.10 in either command line or while the HDD is attached thru usb.  any takers?
<thor_> Does anyone know what that means: "Couldn't activate plugin dbus" ?????????????
<Nergar> Every time i close my laptop lid, i can't get to power back on!!!
<thor_> when i start beryl-manager
<IcemanV9> hedegaard: oh. ur using nautilus. dunno about that one. :/
<bobofett> Well you still don't really need to blow away www I don't think...but more power to you...I would just try to reinstall and see what happens.
<aZu> nergar
<Nergar> azu
<aZu> perhaps it's sleeping
<Nergar> noppe, it is configured to do nothing
<bauer77> Mattias: Wish me luck going to try again
<Mattias> bauer77: goodluck D:
<Flare183> neighborlee:>ok i install beryl and then I launched it then my computer froze
<Flare183> neighborlee:>ok i installed beryl and then I launched it then my computer froze
<hedegaard> IcemanV9, oki - it seems to recon. the drive okay and all I'll look for newer drivers :) thanks for you help anyways...
<tabman> I installed ubuntu then I installed windows, grub is gone, I followed the link here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows to overwrite the windows bootloader and install grub but grub is not appearing at startup
<cc2k> but with the reintsall i might leave files that where added there, and causes the rpoblems      doesnt it?
<Dextorion> hey. I have this .class file that i want to use in a project. How should i import it?
<miranda82> hello
<bobofett> not in the www dir.
<khronus> all working now bryne
<bobofett> thoes are just web files.
<Nergar> Every time i close my laptop lid, i can't get it to power back on D:
<khronus> the first instructions you gave said /usr/share and the corercto nes u gave out 2nd time were /usr/lib
<khronus> :)
<cc2k> so cus the datebase is gone, they wont work u mean?
<Dextorion> I've tried to just import it as filesystem.  Both into the bin folder, and into my src folder (i hav eclipse setup so source goes to /src, and binarys goes to /bin)
<miranda82> does anyone here know, how to make the multimedia keys, control Headphone, instead of Master? MUTE/UP/DOWN Ih i choose it in the properties of the applet, does not work...
<Mattias> Nergar: which 3d card? sounds like hibernation problems
<dyrne> khronus: congrats :)
<Mattias> Nergar: or something similair :P
<khronus> ty bryne :)
<bobofett> I guess I'm fuzzy on exactly what you are trying to do cc2k...
<bobofett> What are you trying to reinstall?
<Flare183> i need some help, when i installed beryl and then I launched it then my computer froze
<cc2k> can i explain in pm? maybe better?
<bobofett> and what exactly screwed up?
<tabman> ?????
<Dextorion> I could probably try to write in the right channel first of huh? Bhwhaha
<khronus> trying to sort this system out for a friend, wjhat other essentials, i gues sher router is behind NATR, is there any iptables based things that are essential ?
<Mattias> tabman: is the laptop using nvidia or ati card?
<Nergar> Mattias, i have Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express
<Mattias> tabman: ops wrong :P
<Mattias> Nergar: ati or nvidia?
<tabman> Mattias :)
<Nergar> ??
<bobofett> yeah cc2k.
<Nergar> intel
<tabman> read up my question guys
<Mattias> okay
<suguru> pastein
<suguru> paste
<chill> I need to do an install of 6.10 in either command line or while the HDD is attached thru usb.  any takers?
<redDEAD> join channel #amarok
<Nergar> Mattias, O.o its Intel
<aZu> you mean integrated
<Maurox> Nergar: Have you tried to boot with this options noapic noalpic pci=routeirq ???
<Nergar> no
<Mattias> Nergar: is it widescreen laptop?
<Mattias> :P
<Nergar> yes
<tabman> anyone ?
<Mattias> Nergar: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353761
<suguru> Can one search http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ to find their past URL's
<Flare183> i need some help, when i installed beryl and then I launched it then my computer froze
<bauer77> Mattias: sorry that took my back further than I already was...hehe
<aZu> nergar he was asking about your gfx card
<aZu> not your processor
<Nergar> Mattias, i didn't have problems with this until yesterday
<eternal_p> good afternoon all...I am trying to get pptp working on my 6.1 machine...the key is I want every packet to go through my tunnel, no matter what I do (pptpconfig, etc) I cannot get that to work...any thoughts?
<Mattias> Nergar: well this is for resolution problem, might wanna try install correct 3d drivers too
<Nergar> aZu, where can i find about my GFX card
<aZu> ...
<aZu> you don't know what your gfx card is?
<Mattias> bauer77: oh, what happend?
<BigMac> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<bauer77> just too me back to like 24 bit default drivers
<tabman> guys guys help me out in this small problem I installed windows after ubuntu, my grub is lost, I installed it but its not coming at the startup
<BigMac> WHen they say put contents of each cd in a directory, do you put all of them in one directory or each disk in a new folder? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Nergar> aZu, i think it is a intel gfx card
<Maurox> Nergar: try this options noapic noalpic pci=routeirq, edit menu.lst on grub and add it and reboot and come back to tell if it work
<aZu> that means it's integrated
<Mattias> bauer77: try this again, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide   do the method 1 install way
<aZu> :/
<aZu> either way
<Flamekebab> is there a good program to use to capture video from a webcam?
<aZu> i don't know why your power is being cut off
<aZu> could have something with your drivers
<IcemanV9> tabman: did this wiki, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, helps you at all??
<jexdawg> hey - i desperately need help. seriously, please help me, i'll love you forever. someone in #winehq was trying to help me fix my mouse and got me to edit my xorg.conf file and change my input device from its default to "evdev" and i saved xorg.conf. now, when i stat up ubuntu it won't fully start and tells me i have a problem with my x.org server or something (my graphical interface). right now i am booting from my ubuntu liveboot cd. i n
<Nergar> Mattias, i installed 915res i still try noapic noalpic pci=routeirq???
<aalhamad> how do i installl a .bin file in ubuntu?
<Mattias> Nergar: yeah, you can. if it doesnt work its always revertable
<atomiku> See that menu in the bottom left? how could I make a menu like that ?http://ic3.deviantart.com/fs9/i/2006/036/a/8/Graphite_Suite_2_0_by_Lokheed.png
<Marsmensch> hi where to get herd 4
<bauer77> Mattias: Is it possible that its installed properly but just shows direct rendering as showing no???
<khronus> hi jexdawg
<khronus> well i aint no pro but maybe return to original setting first
<jexdawg> hi khronus
<Mattias> bauer77: if its using the drivers it should show direct rendering as yes
<unop> aalhamad,  simply execute it -- chmod a+x file.bin; sudo file.bin
<khronus> so you can get X starting
<BigMac> WHen they say put contents of each cd in a directory, do you put all of them in one directory or each disk in a new folder? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<cc2k> bobofett: u got the pm?
<aalhamad> thanks
<jexdawg> thats what i want to do. how do i do that?
<Nergar> Mattias, where do i type noapic noalpic pci=routeirq??
<Mattias> bauer77: its fglrxinfo that says no right?
<bobofett> yeah cc2k but can't respond...have to register nick.
<bauer77> yes
<cc2k> ah k hehe ^^
<tabman> comeone guys its the 3rd time I'm asking I need help
<cc2k> its easy to do ;)
<thor_> Does anyone know what that means: "Couldn't activate plugin dbus" when i start beryl-manager?????????????
<elias_> aZu, i just tried my other dvd now. First i tried the i386 version, the amd64 version worked :>
<cc2k> but u get the point now?:)
<aZu> ...
<Mattias> Nergar: Maurox was the one posting that. ask him for more info on exactly where to put it in menu.lst ^_^
<bauer77> but I installed the ati proprietary driver Step 2
<bobofett> yeah I do...seems like blowing away the www still not the solution...the db was not stored in www was it?
<Flamekebab> is there a good program to use to capture video from a webcam?
<Nergar> oh, lol
<IcemanV9> tabman: come on, did this wiki, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, helps you at all??
<jexdawg> so khronus, how do i reset xorg.conf to default from console
<Nergar> Maurox, where do i put noapic noalpic pci=routeirq??
<aZu> elias: did you know you had an amd64?
<bobofett> and the DB was the only thing screwing up.
<Mattias> bauer77: ooh method 2
<Mattias> bauer77: ill check it
<cc2k> bobofett no.. www=only website
<root> I need a linux desktop to use as a workstation, and for development.  Would Ubuntu be a decent choice?  And how are packages/ports handled on Ubuntu?
<cc2k> bobofett dunno where mysql put the db in ubuntu
<elias_> aZu, ofc I did. But ive been told that the i386 version shouldt be any problem to use
<bauer77> Mattias: When I did step 1 before, and i got to line two, it said it was already installed
<dyrne> BigMac: im assuming bliz just has the pak files on the other cd you need to copy over but not sure
<aalhamad> aalhamad@aalhamad:~$ sudo /media/cdrom0/Platforms/Linux/install.bin
<aalhamad> sudo: unable to execute /media/cdrom0/Platforms/Linux/install.bin: Permission denied
<noodles12> how to remove a directory from command line?
<bobofett> That's fine but the db still really shouldn't be in www.
<khronus> well what did you delete jexdawg ?
<aZu> there's a reason that there's a separate version for amd64 though
<aZu> :/
<cc2k> it isnt in the www dir
<tabman> icemaV9: i mentioned in the beginning that I did the method in the guide but grub still doesn't appears although the installation was exactly as told in the guide
<aalhamad> i've done sudo chmod a+x /media/cdrom0/Platforms/Linux/install.bin
<bobofett> mysql puts it somewhere else...the jist is you should just drop that db and start the install from scratch if that's what you want to do.
<cc2k> yeah
<khronus> jexdawg: a case of nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and putting back what you removed
<cc2k> thats what i wanted to do
<Mattias> bauer77: try method 1 instead, method 2 seems to have lots of kernel stuff thats need to be compiled
<cc2k> so u mean just overide the damn stuff?:)
<IcemanV9> tabman: ok. misspell?
<bobofett> but probably something that could be fixed also...but sounds like you are on the track to reinstall anyway...so I would drop the DB and reinstall all your tools and point to a new DB you create.
<Maurox> Negar, go to /boot/grub an look for menu.lst and add it like this kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-server root=/dev/sda5 ro quiet splash.... so there you can add it those options
<bobofett> but leave the www alone...ha
<bauer77> I did both Mattias
<Mattias> bauer77: did you disable fglrx in method 2?
<bauer77> yes
<Mattias> bauer77: then we need to redo that
<bauer77> ok
<cc2k> so u mean just overide the damn stuff?:) <--
<elias_> there are loads of things thats troublesome to getting to work in amd64, so I thought ill try the i386 :|
<Mattias> bauer77: sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common  remove fglrx from the line DISABLED_MODULES
<IcemanV9> aalhamad: maybe you need to be in that directory to run the bin file?
<tabman> IcemanV9: misspell as in ?
<bobofett> If there are specific dirs in www that you want to blow away to start from scratch like joomla or phpbb or what ever that's fine...just not the whole www dir...ha
<Mattias> bauer77: after that redo method 1 and see that everything is already installed
<cc2k> but thats the only thing in the www dir ^^
<ubunturules> sweet
<IcemanV9> tabman: in menu.lst file and what did the error said?
<bauer77> ok
<tabman> IcemanV9: i can only get into the system through LIVE cd, you want me to do that ?
<space_sch> hello
<bobofett> the reinstall will overwirte any screwed up files most likely...just get rid of the db that is causing you problems and recreate it as your software that you are installing requires, and just see if it works.
<jexdawg> i didn't delete anything - i just changed one value which destroyed everything. that value was ... uhh hold on. - for Protocol - "ExplorerPS/2" and i changed it to evdev. so i just need to nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf? is it easy to change once i've done that
<space_sch> could you suggest me some quick repository?
<cc2k> oke gonne do that bobofett:)
<cc2k> thx^^
<IcemanV9> tabman: oh yeah. that is THE way to fix it. :)
<bobofett> if still no worky go the more drastic measure and start blowing away everything...but 99.9999% of the time you don't have to just reinstall and blow away everything...there is often a much better easier fix if you just make google your friend...ha
<tabman> IcemanV9: I did follow the wiki and thats all what I'm saying the grub does not load at startup
<IcemanV9> tabman: what's an error message for grub?
<cc2k> lol, but deletying the www ditr and remake it   isnt that an easy cleanup? ^^
<tabman> IcemanV9: no error message, windows just loads up
<Marupa> hey, uh...I just restarted my computer, and when I tried logging back in, I got a black screen with a console with the error:  There was an error creating a child process for this terminal.
<bauer77> Mattias: Step 2 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6132/
<Marupa> I don't have ANY GUI, running from irssi, so links cannot help at all.
<ChaosEddie> space_sch: what do you need?
<bobofett> just try the reinstall first...trust me...ha
<Mattias> bauer77: its ok ^_^
<Mattias> bauer77: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx   is important
<bobofett> Or even better yet research a better solution to the specific problem
<cc2k> k :)
<bobofett> but I think you are already past that....hahaha
<Marupa> apparently my system is still intact, but I'm not sure what went wrong.\
<IcemanV9> tabman: ah. ok. grub is not installed then.
<g333k_work> hello, I need to create a repository on my pc to install ubuntu to my network pcs, I have set up the mirror and I can explore it from a browser, but when I try to specify it to the ubuntu's installer it doesnt work, any clue?
<SilentM> Is there any chance using WINE to emulate a game (Steam games, to be specific) would be interpreted as using cheats?
<bobofett> Kind of feel like you are in the blow it all away mode already and not much I can do to stop that...trust me I totally understand it!  I used to be there...but you get to a point where it beccomes much better to look at log files and the such and use google and irc to find specific solutions to specific problems and not just reinstalling all the time.
<tabman> IcemanV9: what should I do ?
<Marupa> Should I download/burn the secondary disk to reinstall ubuntu?  Or what else could I try?  I tried reinstalling gnome/ubuntu-desktop, and it didn't help.
<bobofett> You end up saving yourself lots of pain and heartache and learn a thing or two in the process cc2k
<cc2k> :)
<hossasaur> i was just talking to someone about wpa_supplicant
<bobofett> Sorry I'll stop preaching now...because I know how you feel too...ha
<cc2k> trust me u dont kow how many times i tried to get the site done, under windows(wamp)
<hossasaur> i set up my config file correctly, for some reason it still won't work
<bauer77> Mattias: xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version.
<hossasaur> i'll connect to my wireless network, even get an ip address, but no data will transfer
<hossasaur> it's almost like the dns doesn't work
<Marupa> x is working, just gnome is not.
<dfgas> k, i installed ubuntu on my laptop that has vista installed, vista was on hda2 i installed ubuntu on hda1 and the swap is on hda3    how do i get grub to boot vista?
<bobofett> The jist of the matter is that no matter what platform you are using you are going to have problems with it if it plugs into the wall....lesson over...ha
<hossasaur> dfgas: you don't see an option for vista/longhorn?
<unop> !!grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dfgas> hossasaur: nope
<dyrne> hossasaur: dig google.com   then compare the server it uses to the one shown in /etc/resolv.conf   when i sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf i see one entry like nameserver 192.168.1.1
<cc2k> bobofett i know what u mean, but after reinstalling it like 10x and getting difrent errors and have to find 5hours every error  draisn alot from u ^^:P:)
<Mattias> bauer77: okay, good, now check so xorg.conf file is the one i fixed up before
<IcemanV9> tabman: i never done this specific part before, but i have fixed my grub 3x when grub spew out err message. there is section called "Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader" where you need to re-install grub (since it boots straight to Win32)
<bauer77> ok
<bobofett> Oh I'm right there with you cc2k.
<Mattias> bauer77: hopefully removing fglrx from disabled modules will make it work this time
<cc2k> :)
<hossasaur> dfgas: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213601
<goundy> guys, what does recv() return if SIGPIPE is ommited while recv is blocking? (SA_RESTART is cleared)
<bauer77> I saved it this time :-)
<bobofett> Try the reinstall...I'm going to go get the bambino to sleep be back in a few let me know how it goes...later
<Gighen> ciao ho installato vnc4server ma nn riesco a collegamermi mi dice connection refused mi aiutate?
<Marupa> Any ideas for how to get me back on gnome?
<dfgas> hossasaur: thank you
<IcemanV9> !it | Gighen
<ubotu> Gighen: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Mattias> bauer77: rmmod fglrx
<cheeseboy16> wat would the directory of my windows desktop be from linux?
<Mattias> bauer77: then ctrl+alt+backspace to restart xorg
<unop> cheeseboy16,  depends where the windows partition was mounted
<unop> cheeseboy16,  do yo know where?
<hossasaur> dyrne: i see nothing in resolv.conf
<cheeseboy16> hdc1
<bauer77> Im afraid to...hehe
<bauer77> going to try it now
<unop> goundy,  was that in C?
<hossasaur> dyrne: i killall'd wpa_supplicant a few min ago
<dyrne> hossasaur: ping 72.14.207.99  then ping google.com    youre on wireless?
<goundy> unop, Yes in C
<kane77> high-freq, how do I write a bash script?
<hossasaur> dyrne: with it on, i couldn't even connect to the neighbor's open wireless network
<cheeseboy16> @ UNOP*
<Marupa> the non-livecd version of ubuntu....bootable/installable from disk?  Essentially just like say, the debian installer?
<cheeseboy16> opps caps
<unop> cheeseboy16,  where is hdc1 mounted?
<cheeseboy16> media
<kane77> high-freq, how do I write bash script?
<kane77> hi... how do I write bash script?
<unop> goundy,  tried in #linux?
<Marupa> kane77: start with #!/bin/bash   then put in what you want.
<kane77> high-freq, sorry it somehow spelled out your name :D
<goundy> unop, good idea i'm going to :p
<Mattias> kane77: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/articles/bash-by-example-p1.xml
<unop> cheeseboy16,  full path please? /media/what?
<hossasaur> dyrne: yes, on wireless
<dyrne> hossasaur: netstat -n  what is the last line. should be your router  then echo 'nameserver routerip' >> /etc/resolv.conf and try to ping by name again
<kane77> Marupa, thanx thats what I wanted...
<Pici> !info abs | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: Package abs does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<Pici> !info abs
<ernz> Hello, I am stupid. I have screwed up my keyboard shortcuts in Ubuntu and now my left and right keys don't work in text fields. Can someone please tell me how to default the keyboard shortcuts, as there is not a button to do this.
<aZu> anybody using xournal?
<hossasaur> unix 2 dgram 9207
<hossasaur> dyrne: unix 2 dgram 9207
<cheeseboy16>  /media/hdc1
<Vilhelms> Is it normal for running a game on a separate X display to decrease performance? I read that as a tip to increase performance but iits doing the exact opposite.
<Tsool> Hiya folks. What determines the name/path of an external USB-disk? I have two similar Lacie-disks, one mounts as /media/usb-disk, the other as /media/LACIE. I'd like to see both mounted under the same path. Of course I realize that this is impossible if I plug them in at the same time.
<Mattias> ernz: did you make any xmodmap? or changed xorg.conf something?
<unop> dyrne,  hossasaur this ought to create a config (run twice) - dig ns1.sprintlink.net ns1.bt.net k.root-servers.net | perl -lne '/^\w/ and print "nameserver ", /(\d+\.\d+\S+)/
<Marupa> Is there a way to 'fix' gnome but not totally reinstall the OS from the ubuntu supplemental disk?
<dyrne> hossasaur: er i meant do netstat -rn or route -n
<Mattias> ernz: your you mean shortcuts as alt+f4?
<ernz> Mattias System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<Mattias> ernz: ooh ^_^
<ernz> :D
<ernz> Mattias - It is fixable?
<unop> cheeseboy16,  try /media/hdc1/"Documents and Settings"/<username>/desktop
<IcemanV9> Vilhelms: it supposes to improve the performance; i tried to do it on my box, it doesn't work correctly :(
<Mattias> ernz: ill look
<hossasaur> dyrne: 0.0.0.0 192.168.1.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth1
<ernz> Mattias - There should really be a reset to default button for idiots like me.
<Vilhelms> IcemanV9, same here :(.. well the reason I want to do it is so I can run it in XGL, and I figured XGL was ruining the performance but I tried it w/o XGL and it still ran bad
<Mattias> ernz: just redo them as they should be? not working?
<Marupa> I really don't want to start my ubuntu install over from scratch.  Can someone help?
<cchance> How can i have port 25 not be redirected by firehol?
<Mattias> ernz: i know half of my own shortcut keys are working :P
<cheeseboy16>  copy </media/hdc1/"Documents and Settings"/Home/desktop> "/media/hda1"
<cheeseboy16> bash: /media/hda1: Is a directory
<cchance> Its not letting me do e-mail
<cheeseboy16> ..?
<ernz> Mattias - What should they be?
<cchance> !firehol
<dyrne> unop: handy
<IcemanV9> Vilhelms: i ought to try it again since it has been a while
<ubotu> firehol: An easy to use but powerful iptables stateful firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.231-4 (edgy), package size 156 kB, installed size 792 kB
<Mattias> ernz: just press what you want to change, then press the key it should be on, or something
<tabman> IcemanV9: i'm running the live cd and apparently grub is installed but it won't appear when I reboot & windows will load automatically, you want me to check any files or something ?
<dyrne> hossasaur: "sudo echo 192.168.1.1 > /etc/resolv.conf"
<ernz> I changed my music next and previous. I'm not sure why that affected my left right cursor keys in a txt field.
<unop> cheeseboy16,  what are you trying to do?
<cheeseboy16> copy my desktop folder to another harddrive
<hossasaur> dyrne: permission denied
<unop> dyrne,  eh, dont forget the "nameserver" field
<IcemanV9> tabman: hmm. is there any timeout? it might be why?
<Mattias> ernz: works for me in rythmbox
<bigbang14> does any 1 here no much about printing?
<bauer77> Mattias:  no go, takes me back to the same state
<ernz> Mattias - I am using Exaile. Is there a way to default all?
<Marupa> /quit
<Mattias> bauer77: odd ^_^
<bauer77> tell me about it
<zsolty_szasz> Hello, I have a problem with restarting my system, I use Ubuntu 6.10 edgy. Can somebody help me , pls ?
<unop> hossasaur, sudo sh -c "dig ns1.sprintlink.net ns1.bt.net k.root-servers.net | perl -lne '/^\w/ and print "nameserver ", /(\d+\.\d+\S+)/ > /etc/resolv.conf"
<Mattias> ernz: try rhythmbox if you have that installed
<bauer77> maybe this card doesnt do 3d rendering on Linux?
<Mattias> bauer77: whats the exact name of it?
<bauer77> ATI Radeon Mobility 9700
<hoagie> guys can anyone help with a strange network problem?
<dyrne> hossasaur: basically you just need to tell ubuntu what your dns server is by putting nameserver ipaddress in that file
<webby> Hello all, someone can help me for a problem with write permission on RAID1 created with MDADM?
<tabman> hoagie: no one will help you with a "strange" problem :)
<adaptr> hoagie: spill it
<bigbang14> does any 1 no much about printers and usbs
<cheeseboy16> copy </media/hdc1/"Documents and Settings"/Home/desktop>/media/hda1
<cheeseboy16> bash: /media/hda1: Is a directory
<cheeseboy16> whatd i do wrong?
<IcemanV9> !cups | bigbang14
<ubotu> bigbang14: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<livingdaylight_> are there any azureus gurus in the house?
<Mattias> bauer77: does fglrxinfo still say mesa driver?
<Tsool> A question regarding XDMCP. I'm running a computer as a home entertainment center. I don't need a gnome-environment on that one, a simple terminal is just fine (vdr doesn't need a windowed environment). On the other hand, I'd like to do a remote session into it from another  computer, using XDMCP. How should I set up the server so that it allows remote session with Gnome, but runs in...
<Tsool> ...terminal mode itself?
<bauer77> yes
<tabman> IcemanV9: ?
<Mattias> bauer77: sure you removed fglrx from disabled modules? :P
<hossasaur> dyrne: i'm sorry, but i think you lost me
<cchance> !!!!!!!!!!!!!How can i have port 25 not be redirected by firehol, or tinyproxy? I have a dansguardian setup with thoughs but its blocking my e-mail
<zsolty_szasz> Can anybody help me to fix my restart problem in edgy ?
<bauer77> yes :-)
<hossasaur> dyrne: i tried that command, it didn't work
<headphase> hello
<ernz> Mattias: I managed to fix it during conversing w/ u. All I did was disable every shortcut I don't use and restarted X with CTRL ALT BKSPC - That seems to have fixed it.
<hoagie> Ok when i boot into ubuntu I get ip address dns broadcast and all that. But when i try to load a website nothing happens, it takes like 10 secs for firefox to start looking up the page, and even then it doesn't load it
<cheeseboy16> anyone?
<Quintin> Tsool: Why not just use SSH?
<IcemanV9> tabman: is there timeout in menu.lst?
<unop> cheeseboy16,  why dont you copy that folder to your desktop?
<tabman> IcemanV9: I just restarted the PC to check if grub appears this time, you replied so late
<Quintin> cchance: read relevant documentation
<cheeseboy16> cause i need acess to if from windows
<headphase> I am having trouble installing the Intel 945 drivers to my OS
<dyrne> unop: that script is handy but i think you could use it as the equivalent of a Keep Away sign for newbies to ubuntu ;p
<bauer77> I am at wits end
<cheeseboy16> it*
<unop> cheeseboy16,   sudo mkdir cp -Rv /media/hdc1/"Documents and Settings"/Home/desktop ~/Desktop/win_desktop
<Tsool> quintin: I *want* to run a windowed session on the remote computer
<mcquaid> i want to make a video tutorial on basic math for a friend.  I know how to do the screen cap with audio, I'm just not sure what would be best to easily write equations fractions etc
<livingdaylight_> any Azureus gurus around?
<adaptr> hoagie: you need to disable ipv6 in firefox
<cchance> quintin, *is your name from october sky?* I can not find the documentation their is no man file
<Quintin> hoagie: can you ping the site in question?  can you resolve hostnames?
<elias_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sogen> what is ubuntu polish channel ?
<IcemanV9> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<tabman> IcemanV9: no grub, what you want me to do now, load the LIVE CD and see the contents of this file menu.lst ? where is this file located ?
<hoagie> yes I can ping but only once
<mcquaid> I whiteboard type program for math would be ideal, but I don't think there is anything like that.
<Quintin> headphase: elaborate please
<sogen> ok thx
<unop> cheeseboy16,  but copying is not going to copy it over .. did you want to keep a link?>
<cheeseboy16> mkdir: invalid option -- R
<hoagie> I tried to disable ipv6 but nothing happens
<cheeseboy16> Try `mkdir --help' for more information.
<Quintin> cchance: google?  no irc channel for those programs?  You might ask #squid.  no, it's my firstname.
<cheeseboy16> im reformating windows
<unop> dyrne,  why would it be a deterent in anyway?
<IcemanV9> tabman: yes. i do hope that is the problem. (crossed fingers)
<dyrne> hossasaur: do this.  sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf  anytime you get that message you need to preface with sudo to run it with admin rights
<cheeseboy16> and need the files on my desktop
<livingdaylight_> when i open Azureus i get error: UPnP: Mapping 'Incoming Peer Data Port (tcp/4951) failed
<Quintin> hoagie: So you get a reply when you ping?
<cchance> quintin, its not setup with squid
<unop> cheeseboy16,   sudo mkdir cp -Rv /media/hdc1/"Documents and Settings"/Home/desktop ~/media/hda1/win_desktop
<Quintin> cchance: got me then
<tabman> icemanv9: where is menu.lst located ?
<Sergo> hello
<bauer77> Mattias:  Thanks for all your help anyways...I am going to leave it alone for now
<hoagie> a kind of
<Quintin> tabman: /boot/grub/menu.lst by default.
<unop> cheeseboy16,  but beware, this doesnt copy your windows' "my documents", "my videos", etc
<hoagie> but sometimes I don't
<cheeseboy16> mkdir: invalid option -- R
<cheeseboy16> Try `mkdir --help' for more information.
<IcemanV9> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Quintin> hoagie: That doesn't help me buddy.
<hossasaur> dyrne: ok, i see a nameserver
<hoagie> by the way this happened after my isp did an upgrade and I got a new dns
<Segu> how is possible to change name of "Applications" "System"
<dyrne> hossasaur: what does it say?
* IcemanV9 kicks ISP for lagging on & off
<Mattias> bauer77: did you try any 3d application to see if it might work even tho it won't show?
<Segu> on a panel menu
<hossasaur> dyrne: search wi.rr.com
<hossasaur> nameserver 24.94.163.100
<hossasaur> nameserver 24.94.163.101
<Segu> ..
<bauer77> Like what Mattias?
<Mattias> bauer77: try tuxracer
<tabman> IcemanV9: should I install grub again now & then see the contens of this file or just see it right away after the live cd loads ?
<unop> cheeseboy16, whoops,  sudo cp -Rv /media/hdc1/"Documents and Settings"/Home/desktop /media/hda1/win_desktop
<bauer77> mm I tried that before and it seemed ok
<Quintin> hoagie: Your ISP might suck then.  open a terminal, do sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.old && echo 'nameserver 4.2.2.2' > /etc/resolv.conf and try again
<hoagie> look an hour before it pinged but an hour ago it also loaded some pages, now it doesn't and I didn't try to png
<livingdaylight_> are there any azureus gurus around?
<bauer77> just wasnt sure because is seemed as though it should say it was rendering
<Mattias> bauer77: if that runs fine then it might be working okay
<cheeseboy16> cp: cannot create directory `/media/hda1/win_desktop': Read-only file system
<unop> hossasaur,  24.94.163.100 and 24.94.163.101 dont seem to work for me
<dyrne> hossasaur: get rid of the search and both nameservers  then just do nameserver 192.168.whatever  and save the changes use the route -n command again to get the routers ip again
<IcemanV9> tabman: just check the content of the file (as you said it is installed)
<livingdaylight_>  when i open Azureus i get error: UPnP: Mapping 'Incoming Peer Data Port (tcp/49152) failed
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: What is your question?  The error message says that it can't use UPnP to open a hole in your firewall.  your gateway is probably not UPnP compliant
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: you still havne't asked a question :-\
<unop> cheeseboy16,  please use a !pastebin and paste the contents of /etc/fstab
<unop> !pastebin | cheeseboy16
<ubotu> cheeseboy16: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hoagie> ok I'm gonna boot to ubuntu then and try it
<astronouth7303> something's leaking file descriptors on my system. file-nr reports 21696 FD's open ("21696 0 50241"), but iterating through /proc reveals only 1573 FD's. How do I track down the leak?
<Mattias> bauer77: http://www.student.dtu.dk/~s971652/ati_radeon.shtml havent read it but looks promising maybe :P last option otherwise
<cheeseboy16> ubop?
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, well, all i can do is report the error message. I suppose the obviious question is how do i fix it so i don't get the error message. Generally error messages aren't any good are they?
<hossasaur> dyrne: Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<hossasaur> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<hossasaur> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
<cheeseboy16> unop*?
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: I already told you the answer ...
<dyrne> hossasaur: the resolv.conf file is dynamic meaning it changes all the time if you disconnect or reconnect so you might have to do that again if the problem recurrs
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: that shouldn't stop you from downloading things anyway.  also, azureus sucks if I haven't said that yet.
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, sorry, how do i fix it. I missed that part?
<dyrne> hossasaur: the bottom one is your default gateway the 192.168.1.1
<bigbang14> can any one help me with a usb-printer problem?
<hossasaur> dyrne: ok
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: search your buffer. :P  you probably can't 'fix' it.
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, how dare you say that about Azureus?!
<hossasaur> dyrne: i'm not on my wireless network right now
* livingdaylight_ scorns Quintin 
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: it's trash.  use rtorrent
<Mattias> bauer77: aah! do this too "echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules"
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, bittorrent is trash
<hossasaur> dyrne: wpa_supplicant wasn'nt working for me
<Mattias> bauer77: or maybe its already in /etc/modules
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: you mean the 'standard' client?  yea, it stink stoo.
<hossasaur> dyrne: it would connect me to my network, but no packets would send
<cheeseboy16> what?
<bigbang14> can any one help me with a usb-printer problem?
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, Azureus was voted #1 bittorrent client in LInux Format magazine this month
<tabman> icemanV9: it says no such file or directory, I said I installed it but now I've restarted the PC and again booted with live CD
<Quintin> Mattias: or .. echo fglrix >> /etc/modules? :P
<IcemanV9> hossasaur: tip: save resolv.conf in your home dir; just copy resolv.conf over to /etc/resolv.conf _after_ you connected to the Internet
<rdarch> hey guys, i've got a toshiba satellite laptop. upto date kernel, and am trying to get the internal MMC reader working, with the new kernel it shows when theres a card put in the drive in dmesg and lspci recognises it without need of fiddling. any idea how i can figure out where to mount it from?
<dyrne> hossasaur: this applies to any network connection you make. that file changes whenever you establish a connection
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, rtorrent?
<unop> cheeseboy16,  gedit /etc/resolv.conf   and use the !pastebin to show me what you have there
<Flamekebab> Right, HDA-Intel soundcard, the mic works fine under skype but when I try and record using audacity or anything else I get a harsh ringing hiss (and if I speak loudly, I can be heard over the hiss). Suggestions?
<dyrne> hossasaur: yeah wpa is something ive never fooled with
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: Then they both suck.  :P  I've used pretty much everything, and utorrent and rtorrent are the best IMNSHO
<Mattias> either works :P
<webby> I have problem with write permission on RAID1 /dev/md0...I mounted md0 in /mnt/RAID and assign 777 permission to folder /mnt and to folder /mnt/raid but I try to write in this folder by root user and all ok, I try by a normal user and I have 'permission denied'. So, I check permission in folder /mnt and /mnt/raid and I see permission 744!! I try to reassign but I can't change 744! WHY???
<dyrne> hossasaur: its a pain to keep cracking
<Quintin> Flamekebab: try a different mike perhaps
<hossasaur> dyrne: the only reason i use wpa is because i live in a house with 12 guys, we always have visitors, i thought it'd be easy for everyone if we just had a simple wpa key
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, what is UPNP? and why is it not important if an error message comes up?
<hossasaur> dyrne: they'll all be bitches if i switch to something in hex
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, utorrent and rtorrent are both linux?
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: google.com
<cheeseboy16> http://pastebin.ca/359431
<IcemanV9> tabman: did u mount the root to see if grub file are intacted?
<hossasaur> dyrne: and we're surrounded by neighbors who are ridiculous with bandwidth
<headphase> Quintin: I have tried to get a wide screen resoultion through 915 resoution and installing the intel drivers, and even modifing the xorg
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: utorrent is win32, but works fine with WINE.  rtorrent is linux, and there is an ubuntu .deb package available from repos
<bigbang14> can any one help me with a usb-printer problem?
<hossasaur> dyrne: i just installed ubuntu, so i'm not sure what to do
<unop> dyrne,  /etc/resolv.conf can be made static by 1) getting resolvconf to create it the same way always 2) enabling a hook around the dhclient script 3) chmod a-w /etc/resolv.conf
<Quintin> headphase: laptop or desktop?
<Flamekebab> Quintin, it's there with any mic and even with NO mic
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, i've been trying for about a weekto download a dvd from btjunkie.org and another one and i just can't get it done
<headphase> Quintin: laptop
<Quintin> Flamekebab: maybe adjust the settings in audacity and alsamixer.  have you tried using front port instead of rear, or vice versa?
<headphase> Quintin: dell inspirion e1405
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, i don't trust wine much but i will get on the case about rtorrent and see if it helps
<subopt> Where can i find a listing of all the packages/versions in the various flavors of ubuntu?
<Quintin> headphase: apt-get install 915resolution
<unop> cheeseboy16,  why did you give me /etc/resolv.conf ?? :p
<Quintin> subopt: man dpkg
<unop> cheeseboy16,  /etc/fstab dude .. pay attention
<cheeseboy16> (03:53:11 PM) unop: cheeseboy16,  gedit /etc/resolv.conf   and use the !pastebin to show me what you have there
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: it's command line only, if that matters.
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<Flamekebab> Quintin, my lappy has only two sound ports, one for headphones, one for the mic
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, hell yea!
<unop> cheeseboy16,  ohh, errm, I apologise, my bad :p
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: .. ?
<headphase> Quintin: I have tried that, shoul I try again?
<Mattias> Quintin: im new with debian systems (old gentoo user) how do i add the repo for rtorrent? :P i love rtorrent and used to use it on gentoo ^_^
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, dude, what am i gonna do at the command line?!
<cheeseboy16> sudo: /etc/fstab: command not found
<subopt> Quintin: i'm looking for a web resource or listing, as i'm only considering migration to Ubuntu, but haven't installed it yet.
<cmp1988> Anyone know where I can find a walkthrough to installing Compiz/Beryl?
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, that is shocking news
<Mattias> cmp1988: i know for beryl :P
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: Configure rtorrent to watch a folder, save your .torrent files in that folder, run rtorrent in a detached screen.
<dyrne> unop: i dunno i just ended up making a sh script with $1 and $2 variables for device and essid and dhclient i dont really understand how that file is written
<Quintin> cmp1988: ubuntuforums.org , look in the newbies section, it's a sticky post.
<Mattias> cmp1988: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, beyond me
<cmp1988> Thanks Quintin and Mattias
<dyrne> unop: my script just rewrites the file after it is connected
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, unless you walk me through once
<webby> Hello all, someone can help me for a problem with write permission on RAID1 created with MDADM?
<webby> I have problem with write permission on RAID1 /dev/md0...I mounted md0 in /mnt/RAID and assign 777 permission to folder /mnt and to folder /mnt/raid but I try to write in this folder by root user and all ok, I try by a normal user and I have 'permission denied'. So, I check permission in folder /mnt and /mnt/raid and I see permission 744!! I try to reassign but I can't change 744! WHY???
<daviey> cmp1988, join #ubuntu-effects for beryl or compiz
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: privmsg me please.
<webby> Hello all, someone can help me for a problem with write permission on RAID1 created with MDADM?
<cmp1988> thanks for the info daviey
<Mattias> Quintin: also forgot, i need repos for mp3blaster
<Quintin> webby: chmod -R 777 /mnt/raid ?
<cheeseboy16> unop?
<tabman> icemanv9: there is no grub directory inside /boot
<unop> dyrne,  well, if it's a home computer, you can get away with making it read-only -- but the right way would be to implement hooks around the resolvconf/dhclient scripts .. i believe their manpages explain how
<Vilhelms> Is it normal for running a game on a separate X display to decrease performance? I read that as a tip to increase performance but its doing the exact opposite.
<unop> cheeseboy16,  address the person you are talking to in this channel, its busy and your posts can easily be overlooked/lost
<unop> cheeseboy16,  gedit /etc/fstab
<Flamekebab> Quintin, it seems I can't get rid of the noise, even when I change settings in alsamixer
<Quintin> Flamekebab: Tried another audio recording program?
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: *PING*
<Segu> helo
<Segu> how to change the name
<Akuma_> if i want to be able to send out mail only, all i need as a MTA ?
<Segu> of the panel
<likwidtek> Can someone teach me how to automount a smb share that requires authentication as something like /mnt/blah ?  something easy to point to ?
<hjmills> how do i get to the gnome admin panels (for printing etc) when running fluxbox?
<ompaul> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Mattias> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<neo2dot0> hi
<raw-bin> Greets. My edgy installation on my vaio seems to halt for a long time during bootup citing 'Configuring Network Interfaces'. I can't seem to find a solution. Any pointers ?
<tabman> icemanv9: ?
<neo2dot0> do you know where the console layout drivers are situated?
<tabman> anyone here who could help me out on grub issue, yeah the wiki thing does not work
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, hey, i opened a pm
<Flamekebab> hmm
<headphase> Quintin: It says Patch mode 58 to resolution 1280x800 complete
<Flamekebab> audacity seems to be the problem to some extent
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: you have to be registered and logged in to send PMs.
<hjmills> raw-bin, its trying to bring up interfaces that are not plugged in - you need to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file as root
<pablo2986> i have dependecy problems
<headphase> Quintin: but nothing happens, even if I reboot
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, i thought i was?
<raw-bin> hjmills, thanks. Will give that a shot.
<towsonu2003> have weird problem: I go to this specific web page, than the server of that we page tries to connect to me on a random port like 52738. When my firewall blocks this connection, I cannot see the web age. when I shut down the firewall, I can see the web page ok. What can be the problem?? the web page in question is http://www.caybasipekusu.com (a webpage of a local village, perfectly work safe) -thanks :)
<soundray> pablo2986: just kick it, cold turkey, works best
<soundray> pablo2986: sorry joke
<hjmills> lol
<soundray> pablo2986: please run 'sudo apt-get -f install' and put the output on the pastebin
<soundray> !pastebin | pablo2986
<ubotu> pablo2986: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<koech> nabend
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, i don't know why i am livingdaylight + _ Before i was only livingdaylight
<soundray> !de | koech
<ubotu> koech: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cheeseboy16> unop, http://pastebin.ca/359455
<steff> hi
<hjmills> whats the command to run the gnome control panel?
<esaym> anybody know how to make a bootable floppy?  And also format a floppy?
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: You probabaly lost your link , and your IRC client reconnected and gave you the name +_ cause your nick was taken.
<steff> the mysql server starts if i start ubuntu, how can i siwtch it off ?
<pablo2986> missing a lot of basic packages
<Quintin> esaym: write a disk image to it.
<Flamekebab> ah
<Flamekebab> I think I have it
<Quintin> steff: /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<Flamekebab> it's trying to use OSS
<Flamekebab> not ALSA
<hoagie> ok that didn't work
<Flamekebab> if the OSS capture device is /dev/dsp, what's the ALSA one?
<unop> cheeseboy16,  the problem you have right now is that you are trying to copy to /media/hda1 which is a ntfs/windows partition .. ubuntu out of the box does not provide NTFS-Write access
<hoagie> does anyone a command that flushes the cache?
<unop> cheeseboy16,  why dont you just copy the folder to your own desktop ????
<esaym> Quintin: can you elaborate some more on that?
<soundray> hoagie: sync
<unop> hjmills,  gnome-control-center
<Quintin> esaym: not really.  what part wasn't clear?
<hoagie> simply sync?
<hjmills> unop, sweet thanks @D
<hjmills> :D
<unop> :)
<soundray> hoagie: man sync if you are unsure
<unop> hjmills,  never heard of tab-complete at the terminal? :p
<raw-bin> hjmills, the thing is that I do not know before hand which interface I will use. Why does ubuntu try to configure an interface that is not plugged in anyways ? Any idea ?
<xNinja> 5.10 doesn`t have xwindow by default ??
<soundray> xNinja: it does
<hoagie> I mean the dns cache
<esaym> well I am trying to update my bios and the floppy is unformatted
<xNinja> after installing how to startx ?
<vlt|home> Hello. I want to ssh from my UTF-8 shell to an ISO-8859-15 server. What do I have to do before (or just after connecting)?
<unop> hjmills,  gnome-<tab, tab> :)
<Quintin> esaym: What kind of download did you get..>??  what's the filename
<pablo2986> soundray: http://pastebin.com/882564
<soundray> hoagie: please ask again
<livingdaylight> hello
<webby> Quintin: no, chmod -R not work. The folder /mnt/raid is ok with the permission 777 until when I mount /dev/md0 (md0 is created with MDADM)
<hoagie> Is there a command that flushes the dns cache of the os?
<vlt|home> hoagie: Didn't know it has one. Is bind running?
<livingdaylight> Quintin: let me know if this works now
<esaym> Quintin: I got 591PS025.BIN and Awdflash.exe for my bios update files
<pablo2986> soundray: i am currently chatting with irss because i cant even install xchat
<towsonu2003> [one more try, oops :) ]  I have a weird problem: I go to this specific web page, than the server of that we page tries to connect to me on a random port like 52738. When my firewall blocks this connection, I cannot see the web age. when I shut down the firewall, I can see the web page ok. What can be the problem?? the web page in question is http://www.caybasipekusu.com (a webpage of a local village, perfectly work safe) -thank
<towsonu2003> s :)
<hoagie> bind?
<esaym> I know how to update the bios but I don't know how to make a bootable floppy in linux...
<soundray> pablo2986: have you tried answering Y?
<vlt|home> !bind | hoagie
<Flamekebab> if the OSS capture device is /dev/dsp, what's the ALSA one?
<ubotu> hoagie: bind: Internet Domain Name Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:8.4.6-1 (edgy), package size 888 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<soundray> !freedos | esaym
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freedos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pablo2986> soundray i think so
<miranda82>  /j #ubuntu+1
<gaten> anyone running oblivion in wine?
<hoagie> no I don't hasve
<hoagie> have*
<jahid> why i get this error for "apt-get updat"------------------Err http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release.gpg
<jahid>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138), connection timed out
<soundray> pablo2986: please run 'sudo apt-get -f install' and put the output on the pastebin
<steff> Quintin: i openede the script, but i dont know where i can find the important line for stop
<Quintin> esaym: open a terminal, and try 'file 591PS025.BIN' and tell me what it says.
<elias__> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Quintin> steff: You *run* the script, you don't open it.
<vlt|home> hoagie: So I don't think there's a chache. You can check who answers what to your dns queries with `nslookup domain.name`.
<pablo2986> soundray : No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<livingdaylight> Quintin: let me know if you can read my pm
<hoagie> ok
<steff> Quintin: no, i used gedit
<mzanfardino> I need to stop/restart my apache2 server. how do I do this on ubuntu 6.10?
<Quintin> mzanfardino: /etc/init.d/apache restart .  or search google next time.
<hoagie> and one question how can i ping but be unable to load a web page
<soundray> pablo2986: okay, do "sudo aptitude install vlc" again and answer the question with 'Y' instead of q
<livingdaylight> can anyone read me?
<vlt|home> mzanfardino: `sudo /etc(init.d apache start`
<hoagie> this doesn't makes sense to me
<Quintin> livingdaylight: yes I see it, be with you in a minit.
<esaym> Quintin: 591PS025.BIN: LHa (2.x) archive data [lh5] 
<esaym> looks like freedos might work
<vlt|home> '/etc/init.d*'
<Quintin> esaym: ls -lh *.BIN ... how big id it?
<sethk> hoagie, ports blocked?  web server not running on the machine you pinged?  lots of possibilities
<betatux> hoagie, ping sends a packet to another network layer then a http packet
<pablo2986> soundray ok tnx
<mzanfardino> vlt|home: thank you
<pablo2986> /quit
<esaym> I am guessing I could just burn it to a cdrw and then add my bin and exe files and then boot from that and run the flash command?
<hoagie> yeah but I cant load any webpage
<Quintin> steff: 2nd time.  I said *run* the script, NOT OPEN it.
<webby> Quintin: no, chmod -R not work. The folder /mnt/raid is ok with the permission 777 until when I mount /dev/md0 (md0 is created with MDADM)
<esaym> Quintin: that is all the text it gave me
<vlt|home> mzanfardino: and it's /etc/init.d/apache2 even ;-)
<koech> how can i login as admin in ubuntu?
<AlexC_> sudo,
<thingy> koech, sudo -i
<Quintin> esaym: ?  how big is the *.BIN file
<dyrne> !install | esaym  look into a debian boot floppy
<ubotu> esaym  look into a debian boot floppy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. I have 4 additional 160Gb IDE drivers connected via a PIC IDE Adapter. I am thinking that I could use LVM to create a single volume of about 600Gb. Does this sound feasible, and recommended?
<betatux> hoagie, maybe you're blocking websites ?
<AlexC_> guys, is Ubuntuforums down?
<hoagie> all of them?
<esaym> Quintin: 128kb
<koech> thx
<Quintin> koech: This is really a dumb thing to do.  If you must, do sudo su > passwd to give root a password.
<firecrotch> Is anyone else having problems getting updates from http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main ?
<hoagie> I don't think so
<steff> Quintin: i understand, but i think everytime i start ubuntu the sript starts und the server is running, but i want no autostart
<sethk> hoagie, it's possible to block, say, port 80, which blocks all web sites
<towsonu2003> AlexC_, seems so to me, yes
<betatux> hoagie, do you run a firewall ?
<koech> i want to edit the readonly Grub menu.lst
<hoagie> no
<AlexC_> towsonu2003: ok, thanks
<koech> how can i make it?
<hoagie> but I didn't block a port
<Quintin> esaym: Ok.  it's not a disk image then.  Google for 'dos boot disk' and find an image.  I think bootdisk.com will give you something
<firecrotch> AlexC_, looks like they're having problems with several servers
<soundray> koech: 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<thingy> gizmo_the_great1, do you need the catenated space? lvm != raid
<Mattias> gksudo
<AlexC_> firecrotch: bugger, thats not good =( hope they get them fixed soon =)
<betatux> hoagie, do you use a proxy to surf the net ?
<sethk> hoagie, didn't say you did, just said such a thing is possible
<firecrotch> I can't get updates from security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main
<esaym> ok thank you
<webby> Quintin: no, chmod -R not work. The folder /mnt/raid is ok with the permission 777 until when I mount /dev/md0 (md0 is created with MDADM)
<hoagie> Simply I got a new dns address after an isp system upgrade and since then i can't connect ...
<gizmo_the_great1> thingy: Sorry - I do not understand?
<hoagie> no I don't use a proxy
<AlexC_> firecrotch: I can here,
<Quintin> webby: I heard you the first time.  Shut up.
<Quintin> steff: I see.  give me a second.
<elias_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sethk> hoagie, if you use the ip this way:   http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, it doesn't work?
<thingy> gizmo_the_great1, im just wondering why you want to use lvm and not software raid, thats all
<hoagie> yes
<firecrotch> AlexC_: seems to me as if they're being DoS attacked
<gizmo_the_great1> thingy: oh right. I do not know really. Not sure which is best?
<hoagie> em sorry no it doesn't work
<AlexC_> firecrotch: I sure do hope not :P
<sethk> hoagie, so it fails both by name and by number?
<headphase> Quintin: I rebooted and I noticed that the resoultion changes twice, so somethin has to be overriding the resolution
<betatux> hoagie, i'm pretty sure you're dns server is wrong or can't be reached
<hoagie> I didn't try a number
<fxr> if i install a load of packages to get a package to build from source, is it ok to remove the packages i installed these packages?
<Vilhelms> I'm trying to run an 3d game in a separate X display so I can run it while I'm in Xgl but the performance is horrible if I do that, whether I'm running in Xgl or not. What could I be doing wrong? Here's a copy of the script I am executing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6137/plain/
<firecrotch> Well, I'm connected now, just getting 601B/s though
<sethk> hoagie, try by number.  that will establish whether the problem is dns, or something else
<AlexC_> firecrotch: it's working again now
<betatux> hoagie, you can test dns , open a terminal and try nslookup www.google.be
<Quintin> hoagie: I told you to how to use a different DNS, didn't I?
<hoagie> I think ubuntu kept the old dns and now tries to use the old one
<elias_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sc4ttrbrain> !opendns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opendns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> fxr: it's okay to remove the build-depends
<elias_> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hoagie> no
<koech> thx, it works...
<koech> bye
<sethk> hoagie, see if it works by number, that's step 1.
<thingy> gizmo_the_great1, lvm's advantages are youve got a very flexible partioning and disk usage mechanism. software raid on the other hand, gives you the benefits and downfalls of whatever raid mechanism you choose to use
<soundray> koech wiedersehen
<elias__> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<hoagie> ok I have to boot back to ubuntu now
<fxr> aww right, great, thanks soundray , appreciated..
<Quintin> steff: look in /etc/rc.d.*  Somewhere in there will be a script or link to start mysql server.  Delete it.  This will do what you want to do.
<gizmo_the_great1> thingy: yes - the RAID options did concern me a bit. e. mirroring equalling 50% total capacity, striped less redundancy etc. I figured lvm, with it being built into the kernel, may be a more stabel solution
<unop> steff,  Quintin - use update-rc.d to safely enable/disable services
<Flamekebab> if the OSS capture device is /dev/dsp, what's the ALSA one?
<sethk> gizmo_the_great1, actually, I would say that external RAID is more stable, in general.
<sethk> gizmo_the_great1, although I haven't tried the specific thing you are using.
<Vilhelms> I'm trying to run an 3d game in a separate X display so I can run it while I'm in Xgl but the performance is horrible if I do that, whether I'm running in Xgl or not. What could I be doing wrong? Here's a copy of the script I am executing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6137/plain/
<thingy> gizmo_the_great1, since youve got 6 disks, raid 5 is prob. a good thing for you since, the amount of disk space wasted reduces the more disks you have in the raid.
<soundray> steff: (Quintin, unop) -- or better yet, install bum
<soundray> !info bum | steff
<ubotu> steff: bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.7-1 (edgy), package size 80 kB, installed size 524 kB
<Quintin> gizmo_the_great1: striped is *zero* redundancy.
<unop> soundray,  errm no thanks :)
<unop> he he
<Quintin> It's only one server.  just deleting it is easiest.
<soundray> unop: okay, you're special ;)
<gizmo_the_great1> i have 4 disks - not 5.
<vocis> XDMCP problem: my gentoo box can connect to ubuntu's gdm, and it sees the login window, but after logging in, it closes
<unop> soundray,  it's not that, i just dont like the sound of that app
<gizmo_the_great1> Quintin: indeed - this is what worries me. Very tricky to recover from data loss if a problem
<thingy> gizmo_the_great1, ack my mistake..i thought i read that you had 6 disks...
<gizmo_the_great1> thingy: no worries :-)
<Quintin> gizmo_the_great1: You mean impossible.
<soundray> Vilhelms: interesting approach. What do you mean by "separate X display"?
<brianski> is it just me or is security.ubuntu.com down?
<Quintin> gizmo_the_great1: what is your goal with raid?
<gizmo_the_great1> Quintin: well, no. Just very tricky :-)
<gizmo_the_great1> Quintin: I want more space as a single volunme
<thingy> brianski, it gets hammerred a lot...just keep retrying
<Quintin> gizmo_the_great1: LVM would be better then.
<dyrne> brianski: we banned you
<gizmo_the_great1> Quintin: my single 160Gb disks, a couple are nearly full,
<Flamekebab> if the OSS capture device is /dev/dsp, what's the ALSA one?
<brianski> dyrne, huh?
<Vilhelms> soundray, X :3 -ac &
<soundray> brianski: several ubuntu sites aren't responding or are slow
<vocis> can anyone help me please? :)
<zgerrz> #winehq
<gizmo_the_great1> Quintin: OK, thanks. Is there anything easier than the command line, or is that it?
<Vilhelms> soundray, thats what i'm doing to start X on display 3, and then i tell it to run cedega on that display
<brianski> thingy, "just keep retrying" sounds like the reason it gets hammered a lot :)
<Vilhelms> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6137/plain/
<vocis> I have an XDMCP problem: my gentoo box can connect to ubuntu's gdm, and it sees the login window, but after logging in, it closes
<thingy> brianski, :-)
<hoagie> ok the nslookup command worked i got a response
<Nomikos> anyone else having trouble with apt-getting stuff from security.ubuntu.com ?
<Quintin> gizmo_the_great1: for putting together LVM?  Maybe gparted can do it, I don't know.  I usually do it during an install and let the wizard handle it.
<cb_> ya
<quaal> does anyone have problems with banshee freezing ?
<Quintin> Nomikos: I think a DDoS is going on atm
<Nomikos> ouch
<thingy> gizmo_the_great1, the alternative cd installation(when choosing to install a command line system) has a partitioning section which makes setting up software raid/lvm very very easy
<elias__> There is something very wrong here with my network. I'm downloading in 3000 b/s and Im getting connect (111 Connection refused) all the time
<thingy> swap/cd installation/installation cd
<gizmo_the_great1> Quintin: thingy: yeah, I know. But my system is well established now, so as far as I can tell I have to use 'lvm' which has a subset of commands
<lun>  Re: Master Kernel Thread
<lun> Hi all, I come here again with a question:
<lun> What are the config options related to the graphic card compiling?
<lun> Specifically for the nvidia driver what do we need?
<lun> From what I got from the Gentoo wiki. the framebuffer part should be disabled, i.e.
<lun> Device->Graphic support ->Support for frame buffer devices.
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lun> I disabled them all
<lun> I just wonder if other options may involve with the nvidia driver module installed from their official release. Because I'm experiencing some strange problems. And this problem was not here before I compiled the kernel myself. It's in this post on nv forum
<lun> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84962
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@169.236.127.155]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<soundray> Vilhelms: I suggest you try terminating the original X session to see if performance returns to normal on :3 after that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Quintin> gizmo_the_great1: http://www.xs4all.nl/~mmj/lvm/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<francois> hi, does anyone else have problems connecting to the edgy servers for updating ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<sasoyna> hi guys(i repropose my problem) i have a problem with ktts.In talker configuration "select voice" is gray. i can;t select a voice though ktts not work.:(. i have a kubuntu 6.06 distro. you can help me?
<Vilhelms> soundray, hrm... i should try that
<steff> okay thanks a lot :) - bum looks very good
<Quintin> lun: Install the kernel-headers package for your kernel.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | The Security servers are currently down, please wait
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gizmo_the_great1> Quintin: well spotted. thanks :-)
<soundray> steff: mine in particular
<soundray> scnr
<ompaul> lun,  that is called a flood - not welcome at all - put it all in pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org then post a url here
<webby> Quintin: Sorry!
<Flamekebab> Quintin, if the OSS capture device is /dev/dsp, what's the ALSA one?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@169.236.127.155]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<lun> ompaul I get it , thanks
<Quintin> Flamekebab: The same, I think.  OSS sux btw
<francois> hi, I get an error updating, says connection error 111, can anyone tell me what this is about ?
<linxeh> no, oss doesnt suck. the oss in linux sucks cos it is such an old versio
<Quintin> francois: /topic
<hoagie> can anyone help me? Somebody told me to use the lookup command so I booted to ubuntu and tried it, it worked now what?
<thingy> vocis, gnome or kde? re: the xdcp problem
<vocis> thingy, gnome
<francois> Quintin: I don't know if this is related to my not being able to update, or if anyone else has the same prob
<soundray> hoagie: remind us what original problem you were going to solve
<thingy> vocis, "System->Administration->Login Screen Setup
<thingy> Tab XDMCP->Enable XDMCP"  <-- enabled or disabled?
<LjL> francois:  The Security servers are currently down, please wait  yes it is
<Nomikos> (if anyone tried to message me, my client was borked.. pls try again)
<linxeh> Flamekebab: /dev/snd*
<francois> LjL: ah! thank you, :)
<vocis> thingy, enabled
<vocis> and no firewalling
<hoagie> As I told I have ip address, dns and all that, but I can't connect to any webpgae
<vocis> thingy, I can't get beyond the login window, but I do see that
<Quintin> hoagie: Have you still not tried what I told you?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | The Security servers are currently down ("111 connection refused" on updating), please wait
<thingy> vocis, any messages in .xsession-errors or /var/logs/X.* logs?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<hoagie> What did you told me?
<vocis> thingy, yes, and it confuses me whether the problem lies with the ubuntu server, or the gentoo client
<vocis> 1 sec
<thingy> vocis, ok priv msg the stuff you see or pastebin it and priv msg the url
<hoagie> sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf....? that one?
<dimeotane> I need some help with fixing my samba on edgy.  9/10 times the system freezes solid when I run the command "sudo smbmount //VAIO/vaio-docs /mnt/VAIO/" from a launcher on the desktop... any suggestions?
<Quintin> dimeotane: /join #samba
<dimeotane> k
<Quintin> hoagie: Yes that one
<hoagie> it didn't work
<linxeh> is there an ardour2 package for edgy ?
<vlt|home> How can I set $LANG back to de_DE.UTF-8?
<LjL> dimeotane: try "sudo mount -t cifs //blah /blah" instead
<linxeh> vlt|home: as a one off, or permanently ?
<dimeotane> k
<soundray> dimeotane: don't use smbclient on the command line
<vlt|home> linxeh: Something just set it to "C" for all my running apps and I want to set it back.
<dimeotane> thanks for the tips everyone!
<soundray> dimeotane: 'sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=user //VAIO/vaio-docs /mnt/VAIO/'
<LjL> soundray: isn't smbfs deprecated in favor of cifs?
<linxeh> vlt|home: export LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<cherva> anyone fixed the skype chat window to blink when new message comes ?
<Quintin> soundray: er, what would one use it for then?
<soundray> Quintin: it's a backend called by mount -t smbfs
<elias__> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<elias__> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<linxeh> vlt|home: you might need to run something like sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<soundray> LjL: afaik cifs is a synonym. There is no filesystem type by the name of cifs yet, is there?
<linxeh> vlt|home: or manually edit /etc/environment
<dts> Trying to install sendmail and get : Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<LjL> soundray: they definitely behave differently
<vlt> linxeh: export LANG didn't help
<Nomikos> dts: ^topic^
<AlexC_> dts: Security servers are down,
<elias__> Could anyone explain to me how to mount my windows disk in ubuntu 6.10 ?
<jumburrito> WHY DOES UBUNTU KEEP MAKING WEIRD SOUNDS
<LjL> !mountwindows > elias__    (elias__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<linxeh> vlt: I suspect that something changed in a script elsewhere then
<LjL> !caps | jumburrito
<ubotu> jumburrito: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hoagie> Is there anything else that I can try to fix this?
<Nomikos> jumburrito: dude you're lucky, my ubuntu's sound doesn't work at all :-p
<AlexC_> jumburrito: Why not ask a nice question instead so we can help you?
<dts> Nomikos AlexC_ thanks, will try later
<patrialt> can someone how to tell me how to log into ubuntu as root to change read/write permissions?
<vlt> linxeh: but how can I revert what the script (wtf ever it was) did?
<jumburrito> i can't I don't know what the sound is I keep hearing it
<jumburrito> it's like banana phone my god
<linxeh> vlt: check the other replies I gave
<atiprofessional> type sudo first patrialt
<st3> LjL, how do i find source code for this ubotu bot?
<MrSiebel> Can anyone help me with c?
<st3> *where
<cherva> <patrialt> from console -> gksudo nautilus
<LjL> !bot > st3    (st3, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jumburrito> someone has to make it stop
<AlexC_> jumburrito: ahaha, you're saying your Ubuntu is stuck playing "ring ring ring ring ring ring bannana phone" ?!?!
<linxeh> Nomikos: likewise; shame I bought an unsupported professional soundcard
<jumburrito> no
<dimeotane> can I run gparted from the partition that my edgy system is running on? or do I need to boot the live CD... I need to get more space set up 30g is running out pretty quick..
<st3> LjL, thank you
<jumburrito> it's some really creepy system sound
<dts> What's the simplest way to get a simple sendmail setup working, so that I can have my website use sendmail to send confirmation emails and such
<cherva> <dimeotane> u need a live cd
<AlexC_> jumburrito: oh ... cos that would have been so funny haha.
<jumburrito> it happens every minute or so I guess
<erUSUL> dimeotane: it is better to do it from livecd
<jumburrito> I'd rather be hearing banana phone
<jumburrito> atleast I'd know what it is
<AlexC_> jumburrito: haha ... erm, I don't know what to suggest sorry
<jumburrito> instead I get a sound like Windows XP when you connect a mouse
<cheeseboy16> gaten, get cecedga
<soundray> dimeotane: you can't manipulate mounted partitions in gparted. Boot from a live CD
<AlexC_> jumburrito: like it's mounting a USB drive then dismounting then mountign again?
<jumburrito> yes
<jumburrito> imagine doing that every minute
<dimeotane> ok thx again guys.. that's what I figured
<linxeh> vlt: a scirpt, unless you ran it as root, shouldnt change the locale permanently. you cant change the locale an app is using if its already running afaik - you need to restart them, it might be you need to logout and in again too
<dimeotane> but wasn't sure
<AlexC_> jumburrito: do you have any USB drives or anything?
<jumburrito> it sounds like someone is connecting and disconnecting something
<jumburrito> no
<gaten> cheeseboy16:  for oblivion? i just wanted to know if it was any more stable than the native windows version
<whta> hi, I need to know the easiest way to go about installing beryl.
<linxeh> dts: sudo apt-get install exim
<linxeh> dts: or whatever
<AlexC_> whta: there is a great guide on their wiki
<linxeh> whta: guides on their wiki
<linxeh> heh
<jumburrito> It doesn't even do it when I plug USB stuff in
<AlexC_> whta: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<jumburrito> it's just a random sound
<dts> linxeh: and it'll "work out of the box" ?
<AlexC_> jumburrito: Ok, in terminal type "mount"
<jumburrito> okay
<jumburrito> you think it's a drive mounting and unmounting?
<vlt> linxeh: omg, KDE and all the other apps are running for 63 days now. What on earth could have changed LANG to "C" suddenly?
<AlexC_> jumburrito: hold on ... Ubuntu shouldn't even be making a sound when things mount/unmount :P that can't be it
<daniequy> hello. why Internet is faster in win than in ubuntu?
<jumburrito> well I do have /proc/bus/usbfs mounted
<AlexC_> jumburrito: yeah that's what I was thinking ... but it's playing a sound, which Ubuntu doesn't do by default
<jumburrito> ?
<st3> LjL, http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/code/ gives 403 :|
<linxeh> dts: it usually works well enough for me, yeah
<LjL> st3: yeah, it has been unavailable these days, so i guess it still is. anyway ubotu is based on supybot, though heavily modified - supybot is available in the repositories
<lun> ok, I get the link from the ubuntu forum, just wanna see if anyone can answer this question.
<lun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2152157#post2152157
<AlexC_> jumburrito: hum ... not sure sorry,
<linxeh> dts: but I dont have it directly internet connected, it is behind a firewall
<st3> LjL, thanks
<linxeh> dts: i wouldnt trust any default configuration
<jumburrito> my / says "rw, errors=remount-ro
<thekidrio> LjL: ubotu an eggdrop?
<jumburrito> is that bad?
<jahid> why my "apt-get install proftpd" is not working?
<thekidrio> err supybot
<linxeh> vlt: have you logged out and back in yet ?
<soundray> LjL: it's not clear from the (cached) ubuntu pages I can find whether mount -t cifs is supposed to be used in place of mount -t smbfs now. Can you point me to anything?
<LjL> thekidrio: yes
<AlexC_> jumburrito: let me check mine
<thekidrio> ahh
<linxeh> vlt: did you check /etc/environment ?
<daniequy> I am new in ubuntu, and I finish it installing.
<daniequy>  why Internet is faster in win than in ubuntu?
<jumburrito> i just checked my fedora box, it didn't say that
<jumburrito> disable IPv6
<linxeh> vlt: and have you checked ~/.profile, .bash_profile and .bashrc ?
<dimeotane> I'm wanting to extend my 30g ext3 ubuntu partition... and I know I'm *supposed* to back up.. but how common is it that my system will totally get screwed up?  If there's a risk, I'm thinking maybe it's a better idea to make a second partition for storage instead of extending this one?  Any thoughts?
<AlexC_> jumburrito: yep, I have it too
<thekidrio> daniequy: you mean the browser or your connection?
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get javac installed? I looked in adept for it but only found javacc, which is a parser and not what Im looking for
<AlexC_> s/too/to
<jumburrito> daniequy Disable IPv6 if you have it enabled
<linxeh> heh
<LjL> soundray: no, i have nothing handy... i don't think i recall it from ubuntu specific page, in any case, i was probably reading about debian or just samba in general. i suppose samba.org
<linxeh> unless you use IPv6 to connect ;)
<jumburrito> i don't know where I could go to find the source of the sound
<AlexC_> dimeotane: if you have important files - why risk loosing them? Back up and be safe =)
<jumburrito> its really bothering me
<AlexC_> dimeotane: if you have no important files, and wont really matter _if_ it does go wrong, then go for it without backing up
<thekidrio> what was the ipv6 project? sixbone?
<patrialt> cherva, your a life saver
<patrialt> that command did the trick
<soundray> dimeotane: data you haven't backed up is data you don't want, period. It doesn't matter whether the action you're planning is low risk (resizing) or very low risk (extending)
<elias__> I did the sudo bash diskmounter and got this message: Ignoring /dev/sdb5 - already in /etc/fstab No usable windows/mac partitions found
<jumburrito> its already mounted
<jumburrito> by default at boot
<daniequy> I don't have problems whit the browser. The problem is that I can't read my gmail's mails
<elias__> but how can i access it?
<jumburrito> but not there
<dimeotane> AlexC_: I make backups of my critical data files frequently... its more the hours I've put into getting my ubuntu install set up so nicely... it's like a new car I don't want to get scratched!
<jumburrito> make sure the disk is functioning
<elias__> it is
<piroko> Does anyone know why updating ubuntu 6.10 gives connection refused errors while connecting to security.ubuntu.com on a fresh install?
<AlexC_> piroko: Security servers are down
<jumburrito> your OS is telling you it is in your bootup mount file and isn't working correctly i believe
<erUSUL> piroko: problems in the server side?
<piroko> Thank you very much
<dimeotane> I have so many memories of making hours of work cause of my messing with a good system.. I'll never forget the time I had dos5 on my new laptop.. and my autoexec.bat got erased.. it took me days to get a new one set up
<bwilson> How can I quickly move an app to a different workspace?  is there a keyboard shortcut?
<daniequy> <linxeh>: I have already Disabling IPv6.
<AlexC_> bwilson: right click on it "Move to another workspace"
<MrSiebel> Does anyone know how to use kdevelop?
<bwilson> AlexC_  is that the fastest way?
<AlexC_> bwilson: I'm not sure if there is a shortcut .... hum, I think there is but can't remember
<vlt> linxeh: /etc/environment: LANG="de_DE.UTF-8", ~/.profile doesn't exist, ~/.bash_profile nearly only includes ~/.bashrc which hasn't been modified since dapper got stable ...
<soundray> bwilson: you can setup a keyboard shortcut in Sys-Prefs-Keyboard Shortcuts
<varkatope> !anynone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anynone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<varkatope> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<daniequy>  linxeh:  and it does not change anything
<dimeotane> soundray: you mentioned there's a difference between extending and resizing partitions... I'm confused.. I didn't realize there's a difference... can you elaborate?
<soundray> bwilson: under Window management
<imsocute> hi
<AlexC_> varkatope: do !anyone | username - then it sends the message to them, so they get it
<jumburrito> I think he meant there is a difference between resizing a partition and making an "extended partition"
<varkatope> AlexC_: ok
<imsocute> im just new to ubuntu and im having problems updating beryl
<Taime1> if i install the nvidia driver in commandline, then UNinstall it, does my xconf go back to normal, or do i have to configure it manually?
<AlexC_> imsocute: ask away =)
<dimeotane> jumburrito: ok makes sense
<elias__> jumburrito, in /etc/fstab it say # /dev/sda5 UUID=24169060-b3a9-46be-b59a-f15a3fe3f154 none            swap    sw              0       0, something wrong there?
<soundray> dimeotane: sorry, I misread your words. I was thinking about resizing, which was what you originally asked about, and "extending", by which I meant buying another hard disk and extending your storage space with it.
<tonyyarusso> Taime1: You probably have to reconfigure it.
<imsocute> it says dpkg interupted
<Taime1> i can just store a copy right? then drag and drop with a live cd??
<paniK> Hi. I wanna run kubuntu with vmWare in windows so that I can fully learn the OS before switching over. But I cant find any vmWare configurations files for kubuntu edgy? Plz help ;D
<imsocute> i have to start it manually...um i don't know how to
<jumburrito> elias_ I couldn't tell you, I don't know that much. I was just giving you my take on the error you were getting
<atomiku> what can I use to get cool meters like disk/net usage? ive tried gdesklets but that sorta sucks
<jumburrito> what kind of device are you trying to mount?
<jumburrito> System Monitor
<ompaul> paniK, so do gnewsense and then do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and work with it
<AlexC_> imsocute: what is the full error you get?
<elias__> I dont understand what you mean
<imsocute> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<soundray> paniK: if you can find one for ubuntu, that will probably work. If you can find one for debian, it should work, too.
<imsocute> i tried to do it in the terminal
<jumburrito> what are you trying to mount, elias?
<dimeotane> soundray: you made a good point.. a user that doesn't back up... ever.. really has no insurance.. so they must not *need* it that much
<paniK> ompaul how do I get gnewsense?
<imsocute> it doesnt do anything
<elias__> im trying to mount a ntfs harddisk
<AlexC_> imsocute: ok, so in Terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal) type "sudo dpkg --configre -a" (no quotes)
<tonyyarusso> Taime1: what?  Why does this involve a live cd?
<dimeotane> I think, I shall start a backup now
<ompaul> paniK,  by going to its website .org and downloading the CD
<headphase> something is overrding my screen resolution
<paniK> soundray: ok. Sounds good =) Figured an ubuntu would work. But cant get that one neither
<jumburrito> i imagine you can't mount it because it is NTFS, it's do-able but I don't know how sorry
<AlexC_> imsocute: it will ask you for you're password. So just type it in, it will not show you typing in the password though - but it is entering it
<jumburrito> I only know how to do it the other way
<Taime1> my question was, can i just copy my existing xconf, then use a live cd to drag and drop it if i screw it up?
<Taime1> i think i did that once before
<soundray> elias__: the diskmounter seemed to find an entry in /etc/fstab that it didn't want to override. Can you pastebin your /etc/fstab for us?
<imsocute> it says: dpkg: unknown option --configre
<elias__> soundray, sure
<Music_Shuffle> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<soundray> imsocute: type more carefully ;)
<paniK> ompaul: Yeah but the thing is that Ive only got 1 hdd. And I dont like 2 os sharing the same hdd... Bad stuff happened last time ;) So thats why I wanna run it thrue vmware until I feel I know everything I need 2 know
<dimeotane> too many hours have gone into this lovely edgy setup on my new dell m1210... and I'd hate to see it all permenantly messed up....
<babo> where is the touchpad sensitivity thing for gnome ?
<AlexC_> imsocute: woops, sorry my mistake. It's sudo dpkg --configure -a
<atomiku> what can I use to get cool meters on my desktop like disk/net usage? ive tried gdesklets but that sorta sucks
<tonyyarusso> Taime1: You could, I suppose.  Just using cp would be simpler than a live cd.
<AlexC_> soundray: nah! twas my fault, I said do --configre lol
<jumburrito> dimeotane is there anything else important on the drive?
<ompaul> paniK, so there ya go, choices and more of them
<Taime1> cp?
<thingy> paniK, For Ubuntu: http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/693
<jumburrito> I have resized many a partition to be bigger with not problems but you have to be careful of the other things on different partitions
<dimeotane> jumburrito: himm  there's the windows partition, and some secret dell partitions (restore?)
<elias__> http://pastebin.com/882588
<varkatope> will i be able to use a serial attached touchscreen with ubuntu?
<imsocute> yey it worked!!!
<imsocute> thanks!!!!
<jumburrito> i would defrag the windows partition if you don't plan on overwriting it
<Markatrop> Does anyone in here know how to use elilo and efibootmgr and wouldn't mind helping me out?
<dimeotane> k
<AlexC_> imsocute: you're welcome
<dimeotane> oh yea.. defragging.. heh.. .that old windows issue
<jumburrito> defrag it with a 3rd party utility several times before you mess with partition sizes and back everything up that is even remotely important
<AlexC_> !anyone Markatrop
<jumburrito> lol
<Markatrop> # efibootmgr -c \ Fatal: Couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing EFI variables.\ Try 'modprobe efivars' as root.
<AlexC_> !anyone | Markatrop
<ubotu> Markatrop: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<daviey> Is the graphical disk mounter out yet, whats it called?
<elias__> soundray, http://pastebin.com/882588 there
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how to install javac? or find the path so that I may be able to call the command?
<daniequy> I finish installing ubuntu, and Internet is more slow in ubuntu that in Windows. I has been Disabling IPv6 but the problem already continues being the same one. Example: I cannot read my mails in gmail, nor postear in some forums, simply do not open.
<sinizzl> hello
<daniequy> Can be solved this problem ?
<Markatrop> daniequy: Eliminate lines that start with "search" in /etc/resolv.conf
<I-kido> x_link good to see you man!
<soundray> elias__: run 'sudo mount -a' and see if your Windows files are accessible inside the /media/sdb5/ folder
<Markatrop> How do I install a boot loader on a macbook? I used a rEFIt bootcd to get lilo to run.
<babo> spell check is broken in OO ... it tells me that it's complete. But it doesn't actually fix or highlight any of the mispellings :-( ... help
<varkatope> CaptainMorgan: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk ........ sudo update-alternatives --config javac
<elias__> thanks soundray :D
<soundray> elias__: is it working?
<elias__> yarr
<sinizzl> i just installed ubuntu on my x86 machine. it has an nvidia graphics card and i used the newest drivers (9746) from nvidia.com. i installed them with the install script nvidia provides. now when i start teh computer it loads a different version of the kernel module (7182 or something like that) than the one i installed. therefore it won't load gdm. i have to login as root, type /etc/init.d/gdm stop && modprobe -r nvidia && modpr
<crusoe_> Trying to configure samba.  I can log on to the share when i authenticate, but I can't log on with a guest account. (ie. just blanks fields for user and pw) Here is my smb.conf, any ideas? http://www.pastebin.ca/359362
<soundray> Markatrop: have you used boot camp as well?
<headphase> exit5
<Markatrop> soundray: Mac OS X won't start on here and I don't have a Mac disk.
<jumburrito> The sound.....It never stops
<babo> why won't spellchecker work ?
<lun> sinizzl, go here :http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<whta> beryl is kind of pooping out on me
<soundray> whta: go to #ubuntu-effects
<whta> k thanks
<atomiku> what can I use to get cool meters on my desktop like disk/net usage? ive tried gdesklets but that sorta sucks
<soundray> !repeat | atomiku
<ubotu> atomiku: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<daniequy> Markatrop:  the only thing that appears in /etc/resolv.conf is:    nameserver 200.50.96.90    (Is the only line)
<atomiku> hmm
<communist_pope> Spell checker works for me
<soundray> !gkrellm | atomiku
<ubotu> atomiku: gkrellm: The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.9-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 733 kB, installed size 2060 kB
<Markatrop> daniequy: Hmmmm. Are all connections slower or is it just Firefox?
<atomiku> okay soundray, I woulda thought 7 minutes and 2 pages of text would be enough to repeat but okay :P I'll give it more time next time, thanks.
<soundray> atomiku: did you get the pointer to gkrellm?
<dimeotane> What's the recommended backup strategy for copying my ubuntu edgy partition:  tar, dar, rsync, dd, partimage?
<hossasaur> hello, i'm having an issue surrounding ubuntu/vista dual boot
<hossasaur> i realize some of my problems aren't entirely related to ubuntu, but i thought i'd seek help here
<lun> how to safely resize my ubuntu root partition?
<soundray> atomiku: also, did you know that you can search the package database, either with "apt-cache search keyword" or via synaptic?
<dimeotane> in case I totally mess my system with doing some partition resizing
<hossasaur> initially, i partitioned my drive as 20gb for vista, 20gb ext3 for ubuntu, 40gb fat32 for media, 4gb for swap
<AlexC_> hossasaur: unforntuantly our Physic users are on holiday and so we can't read you're mind to see what problems you are having. You'll have to type you're problem out so we can help you, untill our Physics get back :P
<dimeotane> I think lun, you and I have similar questions... start with a backup for the safest method
<apollo2011> join #mplayer
<hossasaur> installed vista on the ntfs, everything was peachy
<erUSUL> hossasaur: 4GiB for swap!!!
<hossasaur> AlexC_: that's what i'm doing, thanks
<soundray> Bye folks
<AlexC_> cya
<atomiku> soundray: Yup, looking at it now :D thanks
<dimeotane> l8r soundray
<communist_pope> What is SWAP used for?
<dimeotane> memory
<hossasaur> after installing vista, getting all drivers to work and what not, i went on to install ubuntu
<dimeotane> I think it should be about 2x the size of your ram
<dimeotane> I have 1g ram.. 2 g swap
<hossasaur> when ubuntu loaded, i chose to format the ext3 and swap partitions
<AlexC_> !enter | hossasaur
<ubotu> hossasaur: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<towsonu2003> !swap | communist_pope
<ubotu> communist_pope: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<GMWeezel> What advantages does Edgy Eft have over Dapper Drake?
<joey221> hello all
<hossasaur> ubuntu installed, everything was fine.  now when i boot, it goes to GRUB, and i have the ubuntu options as well as a Windows Vista/Longhorn Loader
<thingy> alexc_: psychic and not physics users
<linxeh> communist_pope: swap is the same as on windows
<erUSUL> GMWeezel: updated software mainly
<dimeotane> GMWeezel: i recall hearing that dapper is acutally more stable.. and you might wish to wait for feisty
<hossasaur> if i choose Windows Vista/Longhorn Loader, it goes to the loading screen and stays there for a long time
<AlexC_> !enter | hossasaur
<ubotu> hossasaur: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<linxeh> vlt: log out and back in
<erUSUL> dimeotane: not true dapper is !lts
<elias__> Im trying install the ati drivers now. I write sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) and I time out on 26% on the Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/restricted linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic 2.6.17.7-10.1 [6652kB]  packet. I only download in 18 kb/s too, it should be 350 kb/s. Anyone know what to do?
<kjcole> Hi. I have a Postgresql problem: On Dapper, it installs to a non-standard port, which means everything that depends on it needs its port changed.  But when I change everything back to the standard port, it refuses to start.  Anyone know why?
<hossasaur> AlexC_: ok, i'll try harder
<communist_pope> ban matlock
<joey221> can someone help a newbie with install of i386 alternate?  I'm getting kernel panic
<GMWeezel> erUSUL dimeotane: thanks
<AlexC_> hossasaur: Please - stop pressing enter! you're question is now hard to read as it's on loads of different lines with other user comments between it. Just put it all into one line so we can read it at once =)
<elias__> Im even down in 4000 b/s
<dimeotane> GMWeezel: although I'm using edgy rite now on my new dell laptop and loooooove it.. .although I'm looking forward to trying feisty cause it sounds gooood
<erUSUL> joey221: well... there is not much of a workaround for a kernel panic...
<erUSUL> !boot | joey221
<ubotu> joey221: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<AlexC_> dimeotane: off topic I know, but what Dell laptop? I'm thinking of getting one (and will figh for my Vista refund!)
<dimeotane> erUSUL: not true... dapper is ?
<AlexC_> s/figh/fight
<erUSUL> !lts | dimeotane
<ubotu> dimeotane: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Markatro1> I'm using a macbook and have lilo installed. How do I install a bootloader? Using a rEFIt bootcd I was able to get lilo to boot and start up Ubuntu. The Mac system on the other partition here won't start and I don't have a mac disk.
<erUSUL> dimeotane: but both are stable releases
<AlexC_> Markatro1: Lilo is you're boot loader
<dimeotane> erUSUL: ok gotcha.. I just recall ppl saying that you might as well stick with dapper til april
<joey221> erUSUL, ubotu: I tried all the relevant-looking boot options from the page you listed, but no change.  I've tried textmode, oem mode, and commandline mode, same result
<aridese> how do i set a static IP address in the command line?
<AlexC_> !ubotu | joey221
<ubotu> joey221: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dimeotane> AlexC_: I'm on a m1210... its a great little laptop (and even better with ubuntu  IMHO)
<daniequy> the speed is not the problem. The problem is that I cannot see my post office of gmail, nor to postear in some forums.
<AlexC_> joey221: he's a bot ... not a human hehe =)
<Markatro1> AlexC I want to install a bootloader on the machine without using a CD. This computer will be for someone who is almost computer illiterate.
<daniequy> My Internet is slow (128kb), for that reason small differences notice.
<odnigmann> aridese ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0
<erUSUL> joey221: :( maybe trying with the dapper install cd or with the beta feisty
<odnigmann>  some one can help-me.. CGI pages dont work
<odnigmann> in my apache2
<aridese> odnigmann: thanks
<linxeh> daniequy: it might be a problem with the mtu I guess
<odnigmann> when direct cgi.. the browser try save the file and dont execut
<dimeotane> AlexC_: I looked into getting a  refund from the windows tax.. but I read the fine print for Dell Canada.. the 'rules' were that I'd have to ship it back to them at my cost to have them remove the windows install....
<linxeh> odnigmann: enable it in the apache configuration
<odnigmann> linxeh where?
<dimeotane> I read about a guy in england getting a ~$100 USD refund from dell.. .pretty sweet
<hossasaur> i've seen others have the same problem.  when i boot to safe mode, it shows that it hangs on crcdisk.sys.  others have fixed this by goign to the command prompt via vista boot disk and deleting some file (i forget which off hand).  when i attempt to boot from the vista boot disk, for some reason it says 'loading files', then the screen goes blank, nothing happens.  so i created a dos bootdisk, which loads into dos, but i can't access my h
<hossasaur> ard drive from it.  so my problem doesn't originate in GRUB, because GRUB can boot to the partition.  the problem is something with vista's boot process.  how do i access the NTFS partition now?  moreover, how do i fix vista's boot process short of formatting the partition and re-installing, then re-mbring grub?
<thekidrio> m$ refund
<joey221> erUSUL: erUSUL, I'm downloading 6.06 alternate now. I got Gentoo to sort of install with the "doscsi noapic nolapic" boot options, but would prefer Ubuntu if I could get it to go.  Are more options available in 6.06?
<AlexC_> dimeotane: that's bs. You should fight and get it. Yeah I'm in the UK and am going to fight to get mine ... I wont stop fightign till I win
<AlexC_> dimeotane: court, if I have to.
<linxeh> odnigmann: under /etc/httpd  - I'd google for a guide
<dimeotane> AlexC_: you go man!
<varkatope> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<odnigmann> linxeh tnk i go see
<pgi947> hi, im hoping someone can help, im having a little probleim configuring my USB ADSL modem?
<AlexC_> dimeotane: I sent them an email on Friday asking if I could buy the laptop without Vista to start with .... it's now a week later and no reply
<apollo2011> Is there a program I can use to split an mpg into portions small enough to fit on cds?
<erUSUL> joey221: no but maybe a different kernel does not panic at you...
<Pelo> pgi947,  easiest way,  look up your modem model in the forum
<dimeotane> I have limited spare time, and found it ironic that the dell laptop *with* a windows licence cost far less than OS less laptops... if it were a desktop I'd build it myself
<erUSUL> joey221: do you have an idea of what is making the kernel panic?
<lun> daniequy, it just came to me, check your /etc/hostname see if it's the same name as your computer
<rfschmid> I just deleted a directory full of music files. I know what hard drive it was on, I already unmounted the device, so I want to undelete any file over about 1mb in size on that device, preferably that was in a certain directory, but it's okay if that's not possible.
<AlexC_> dimeotane: yep, it's stupid I know. Doesn't make sense at all does it lol
<rfschmid> I found something about debugfs, but I need to automate that.
<pgi947> i have and found a guide and everything pelo, but when prompted to type in my password im getting an error along the lines of "905 unexepected operator" then saying the passwords do not match up
<thingy> joey221, try and be gentle with the computer...no sudden moves or loud noises.... its a timid operating system :-)
<jumburrito> Does anyone on god's green earth know why Ubuntu would make sounds randomly? I can't stand it!
<dimeotane> AlexC_: I chatted with 'instant' online assistance... hah that was funny.. the guy replied to my questions about getting a refund... like I was a total space cadet for asking *such* a rediculous question... he basically gave me the 1800 number for customer support in the end.
<erUSUL> jumburrito: what type of sounds?
<joey221> erUSUL: I'm trying to run this on a Via EPIA motherboard -- it's relatively new, as am I -- I'm just stuck here  :(
<jumburrito> I have been staring at the system log hoping for some indication of what's happening when it makes the sound but I can't see anything
<Pelo> pgi947, caplock maybe ?
<jumburrito> Like the sound Windows XP makes when you plug in a USB device
<jumburrito> or unplug it
<jumburrito> it's two sounds, just like Windows XP
<pgi947> nope i have tried just about everything so far, same error everytime
<varkatope> joey221: what epia?
<lun> ubotu, where are the commands to use you?
<jumburrito> every minute or so one will play
<juano__> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<AlexC_> !ubotu | lun
<ubotu> lun: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> jumburrito: System>preferences>sound
<Pelo> pgi947,  try searching the forum for your error message
<juano__> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<dimeotane> AlexC_: acually my second choice to this system was the asus laptops.. very nice machines.. and they do sell barebones no os systems for hackers
<jumburrito> ?
<pgi947> i have, still no luck, was hoping someone here might have a clue on what to do :-)
<AlexC_> dimeotane: hum, I'll have to look into them
<erUSUL> jumburrito: go there and deactivate all system sounds
<jumburrito> what is system beep?
<varkatope> joey221: what kind of epia model do you use?
<pgi947> no problem pelo ill have another look around ;-) thanks for your help
<jumburrito> I was afraid of turning that off as I didn't know it's use
<lun> !resize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joey221> varkatape: it's EN12000EG
<AlexC_> dimeotane: hum, bit expensive for me really! This Dell laptop I will get for 280 once I get the Vista refund!
<AlexC_> roughly,
<varkatope> joey221: has it the cx700 chipset? if so, feisty will support its chipset, while edgy doesnt as far as i know
<vons> how  do you mount ntfs hard drive to edit files.
<joey221> varkatope:  let me check, it'll take a minute
<dimeotane> any suggestions for a recommended partition backup method?  Something easy to restore from and reliable?  there's too many options:  tar, dd, dar, partimage...
<varkatope> joey221: if bought the EX10000EG recently, and have the same problem
<AlexC_> Right, I'm gonna go now -
<AlexC_> cya all!
<dimeotane> l8r...good luck
<Acu> I am so confused and frustrated by: inability to read DVD RW media - even DVD-R are not read in some cases - what should I do to have UNIVERSAL DVD reader ?
<Acu> I am so confused by inability to read DVD RW media - even DVD-R are not read in some cases - what should I do to have UNIVERSAL DVD reader ?
<Comrade-Sergei> get a dvd drive...?
<odnigmann> the apache dont have CGI enable in default?
<Pelo> Acu, we read it the first time,  make sure it's not the dvd drive that is borked
<dimeotane>  [should we get him to post it a 3rd?] 
<Comrade-Sergei> where is the exact site to download the latest .deb for wine
<Comrade-Sergei> in sneakernetting it down to my standalone ubuntu box
<Madpilot> ubotu, wine | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<daniequy> thanks to all. I will try to find elsewhere to solution
<Acu> I have two different DVD drives one double layer RW and one Read only - some of the DVD are read fine - some not at all -
<dimeotane> suddenly I wonder if *that* many people actually do backup their shtuff
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei, www.winehq.org, browse to the download section, ubuntu,  scroll to the botom of the page to the archive link
<Comrade-Sergei> Madpilot yea i know i need the exact page
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo it gives me the link to do it in synaptic only
<Madpilot> Comrade-Sergei, try #winehq, that's the wine groups own channel
<Comrade-Sergei> all right
<yuotdd> Anyone know the link for Adour and how to install?
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei,  there is a link to an archive near the bottom of the ubuntu page
<jahid> how can i know the ip address of my machine?
<ompaul> aceZ, I have asked you more than once
<joey221> varkatope: manual says it has CN700 Northbridge
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@acez-denied.org]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei, http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo let me check again before argueing
<varkatope> joey221: let me have a look, but i think your in the same situation as me, as you'll have to wait for feisty
<yuotdd> whatismyip.com
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo aww TY!
<th1> hi, how do I switch my default desktop from gnome to kde?
<Comrade-Sergei> th1 get kubuntu
<th1> Comrade-Sergei that was not the answer im looking for ;)
<yuotdd> No one knows the link for adour or can help me?
<Comrade-Sergei> lawl
<joey221> varkatope: bummer.  I was SOOO excited with Edgy, slapped it on an old PIII box and it ran like a dream
<th1> I heard it can be done in ubuntu :)
<Pelo> th1, lookup kubuntu-desktop in synaptic,  or maybe kde-desktop
<Comrade-Sergei> th1 i think it can and ive done it ( i believe)....
<th1> Pelo, I have all the KDE stuff installed.. I just wonder how I can switch it
<Comrade-Sergei> th1 oh i got it on the tip of my tounge
<varkatope> joey221: Host bridge
<varkatope> 	Device: CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge (deviceid 0314); made by VIA Technologies, Inc. (vendorid 1106); Class:
<Comrade-Sergei> anghhhhh!
<varkatope> joey221: its like i thought, feisty supports it
<car_> Hi poeple; how to connect ubuntu with AD
<th1> car what is aD?
<Pelo> th1,  I know there was a tutorial somewhere,  try searching for ubuntu gnome to kde on google
<yuotdd> Okay, you people are very rude!
<joey221> varkatope: is feisty runnable by a linux newbie?
<car_> active directory
<Pelo> th1,  or in the forum
<Acu> th1: first you have to install kde (using synaptics is prety easy) second - when you log in there is an option if you click sessions - choose KDE and there is an option use as default
<car_> sotty
<varkatope> joey221: feisty is still alpha
<Comrade-Sergei> joey221 VERY!
<th1> Acu, cool :)
<th1> I will try it ..
<varkatope> joey221: wait till 19.04.07
<Comrade-Sergei> but still unstable
<Comrade-Sergei> th1 how do you do it again
<joey221> varkatope  yikes.  Gentoo setup was rough enough :(
<yuotdd> Yeap. Well then ass fuch all you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<yuotdd> fuck* rather
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-33-66-185.cinci.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<linxeh> is there any way to get xchat to show whois in the current tab ?
<Eleaf> lol
<Comrade-Sergei> varkatrope is that april 19 2007
<varkatope> yes
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh no it does it in the root server window
<thingy> joey221, doesnt boot param acpi=force  resolve the panic according to this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63134 ?
<th1> hey thanks, it worked.
<joey221> varkatope: okay, maybe I
<Comrade-Sergei> !restricted
<th1> now I hust need to know how to get Beryl back inside KDE?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joey221> varkatope: okay, maybe I'll struggle along and learn a bit on gentoo until then -- thanks for the help!
<eguzkia> hello
<varkatope> joey221: for the hardware acceleration drivers you will have to use the drivers from via itself, and i didnt try yet, but it will be hard for a linux newby i think
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: yeah, but it must be possible to move it
<eguzkia> how can i transfer something to my mobile phone?
<Absenth> is Fiesty in theory going to be released in april?
<eguzkia> i have installed irda-utils
<joey221> varkatope:  hehe I would be happy just to get it to run -- want to set up samba and not much else
<thingy> joey221, did you read my message?
<varkatope> Absenth: 19. april
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh i asked that one a while back and they all yelled at me
<eguzkia> but now i don't know how to transfer file from my pc to my mobile phone
<eguzkia> please help me
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: heh; if you disable the server tabs it works fine
<Comrade-Sergei> Absenth oh course it will no ubuntu release has been late
<Absenth> varkatope: thank you.  (I was basing it off of the version number.  7.04)
<thingy> joey221, acpi=force or acpi=off will allow you to boot edgy! see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63134
<joey221> thingy: trying to find it
<Comrade-Sergei> well you shouldnt do that
<Comrade-Sergei> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
* Absenth goes looking for what's changed between Edgy and Fiesty
<thingy> Absenth, the name for one!
<earthen> when I shutdown my computer 99% of the time it crashes is there a way to find out what is making it crash?
<paitke1> I'm having issues with GRUB.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2166808#post2166808
<konoro> hello there
<ompaul> !nickspam vocis
<eguzkia> someone can help with my irda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickspam vocis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !nickspam | vocis
<ubotu> vocis: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<joey221> thingy: i'll try that now
<thingy> paul, his computer rebooted when unplugging the mouse hence the disconnects/reconnects and nick change
<ompaul> so joining the channel with the right nick might be useful?
<Absenth> Migration-assistant.  that's a nice utility.  :)
<varkatope> joey221: please tell me if thingys workaround helped
<konoro> i have a question ...
<SaveFerris> Hey, how do I set my default audio device?
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eguzkia> someone use irda
<konoro> XD
<eguzkia> to transfer file from pc to mobile phone?
<joey221> thingy: that did not work.  Added "acpi=off" to textmode boot options, still got kernel panic
<hossasaur> is it possible to rename a file that's on a mounted ntfs drive?
<ompaul> !fuse > hossasaur
<ompaul> hossasaur, read the message from ubotu please
<varkatope> thingy: as far as i read the bugreport it ist meant for solving problems with the CN400 chipset, not the CN700
<Comrade-Sergei> hossasaur ubuntu willnot nativle recognize ntfs
<thingy> joey221, try acpi=force
<paitke1> I'm getting an error 21 on boot.  Anyone assist me?
<konoro> (I'm a noob in linux and i'm not currently on it) but... on my laptop the screen is 1440*900, is there an easy to fit ubuntu with ?
<hossasaur> ompaul: thanks
<earthen> ompaul, hay man. you one busy dude here today! LOL
<Absenth> is there a package in synaptic for edgy that can recursivly convert many sub-directories of .mp3 files to .ogg files?
<ompaul> !resolution > hossasaur
<hossasaur> Comrade-Sergei: i can view the files on the partition
<ompaul> woops
<Absenth> hopefully with the issuance of a single command.
<ompaul> !resolution > konoro read message from ubotu please
<joey221> thingy: acpi=force seems to be doing it!  THANKS!  :D
<ompaul> earthen, some days
<Absenth> or apt, as I can't remember the last time I actually launched synaptic.
<thingy> varkatope, ah! i didnt catch the exact model of his board just that it was a epia one and searched for that on lanchpad
<Comrade-Sergei> hossasaur you shouldnt be able to
<thingy> joey221, ah good!
<konoro> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> !fuse > Comrade-Sergei pelase read the message from the bot
<ompaul> konoro, the bot send you that - you did not have to put it in the channel :)
<Comrade-Sergei> ompaul did you tell hossa that?
<joey221> thingy: blessings be heaped upon you, I bow!  signing out now, gonna try to get through install.
<ompaul> Comrade-Sergei, yes
<thingy> joey221, from the specs...thats a pretty nice board
<Comrade-Sergei> ok good
<varkatope> joey221: is edgys kernel regocnizing the C700 chipset????
<konoro> okay
<gordonjcp> is there a good howto on running nvidia restricted modules with a custom kernel?
<konoro> i'm not very comfortable with irc you know ><
<gordonjcp> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<parq> hi! i want to report an improve for gnome-control-center. I've tried at launchpad but i haven't found the way. Where i've to send it??
<ompaul> !nvidia > gordonjcp  no that would be custom - all there is is is what you have in the message from ubotu
<ubotu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<MikeDK> hi all
<vons> if i double click on vmware-install.pl it does not do any thing. i am trying to install vmware server console and i downloaded and extracted.
<gordonjcp> ompaul: yeah, I just wanted to remind myself of the vanilla method
<MikeDK> do some of you have trouble connecting to security at the moment??
<ompaul> MikeDK, read the topic please
<Absenth> vons: drop to the command line,  chmod +x vmware-install.pl and then ./vmware-install.pl  expect to have to add packages.
<thingy> parq, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+specs
<SaveFerris> Hello, how can I set my USB headset as my default audio device?
<gordonjcp> ompaul: any thoughts or advice?
<MikeDK> ompaul oooh i see thx a lot
<ompaul> gordonjcp, no
<gordonjcp> hm
<hossasaur> ompaul: when i try to sudo apt-get install libfuse2 ntfsprogs fuse-utils,  it says resource temp unavailable, unable to lock admin directory
<Absenth> can anyone point me in the direction of a package in ports that converts mp3 files to ogg files?  if It can do heaps of files, in multiple directories at once, even better.
<varkatope> joey221: is edgys kernel recognizing the CN700 chipset? what does dmesg say?
<Absenth> ports / apt / synaptic,  whatever.
<parq> thingry: ok. tx!
<zorba64> ogg2mp3
<ompaul> hossasaur, read the topic
<thingy> gordonjcp, hmm dont know if that answers your q. but http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292005&page=2&highlight=make-kpkg+restricted+modules
<prodigel> hi there. anybody knowing how to configure wireless between 2 ubuntus?
<gordonjcp> thingy: hmmm, interesting
<hossasaur> ompaul: thanks
<gordonjcp> thingy: isn't that what module-assistant is supposed to do though?
<Rune_> hi. Does the ubuntu installer(s) try to load specific video drivers during setup?
<headphase> hello again
<gordonjcp> thingy: it's not a very custom kernel - it's essentially the plain 2.6.17 kernel with the system tick rate set to 1kHz
<thingy> gordonjcp, ive not used it so i dont know..tell me...is it just the nvidia drivers you are concerened about? if so, then just use make-kpkg for building the custom kernel and use the latest nvidia.sh drivers to recreate the module each time you compule the kernel
<elias_> Does anyone else get slow apt-get speed?
<ompaul> Rune_, yes, whatever it detects that is closest/known to work and ... if not vesa
<gordonjcp> thingy: tried that, the module gets clobbered at every reboot
<headphase> something is overridng my resoultion
<Rune_> ompaul; will it load nvidia drivers?
<Absenth> Rune_: it will not load the closed binary drivers.
<ompaul> Rune_, where nvidia = nv yes, but those blobs from the company no
<Absenth> Rune_: not during the install.
<headphase> I can't get my Intel drivers to load
<hossasaur> ompaul: i just got all of those from the synaptics package manager
<headphase> I've tried xorg and 915resolution
<varkatope> !anyone | prodigel
<ubotu> prodigel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Rune_> hmm...
<thingy> gordonjcp, by what? umm what did you follow to create your custom kernel? when creating one, you have to pass a param which gives the kernel a customised version otherwise youll get problems having both ubuntus 2.6.x kernel and your 2.6.x kernel on the system
<gordonjcp> thingy: yes, I did that
<thingy> gordonjcp, ok priv msg me about what your setup is and what your trying to do
<gordonjcp> thingy: I did this -> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<gordonjcp> possibly that howto is bogus, but it worked OK for me
<Rune_> ompaul; has there been any problems that you heard of with the nv drivers? im getting the "screens found but none have a valid config" Xorg error
<gordonjcp> right, give me 2 secs, need to switch back to text mode
<tomp> soundray: i found ubuntu docs on how to mount the iso image and replace the current os . inside the iso img is a file   file:///media/ISO/doc/install/manual/en/ch04s04.hml,   you copy 2 vmlinuz and initrd, then fiddle grub's menu.lst and reboot. choose the fakey cd 'NewInstall' and it goes ( tomp crosses fingers )
<gordonjcp> ah, that's better
<ompaul> Rune_, what version
<Rune_> distrio 6.10
<Rune_> im downloading 6.06 just to try it
<Rune_> what version of the nv drivers no idea.
<ompaul> Rune_, 6.10 was what I was wondering about
<Rune_> but im reading about "kernal attach problems" tho i think that's the 3pty nvidia drivers
<elias_>  could anyone tell me their "average" downloadrate at apt-get upgrade ?
<hossasaur> ompaul: it says 'could not mount, windows did not shut down properly, try to mount in windows'
<Rune_> elias_; it's completely dependant on your connection and how close on the internet the sources you are using are to you
<bobofett> Don't suppose anyone here plays Sauerbraten on 6.10 using an nVidia 5200?   hahaha pretty specific question...ha
<ompaul> hossasaur, part of that message was the word "beta" so I wonder should you reboot and get it to scandisk itself or some such
<Rune_> bobo; did you install ubuntu with no worries on that card?
<bobofett> Well if anyone does does it ever freeze up on you during multiplayer?
<Absenth> bobofett: I played World of Warcraft in OpenGL mode on a 6800gs on 6.10.  But to your specific question, no.
<bobofett> yeah the card seem "fine"
<Rune_> my 7800 "not fine"
<bobofett> only getting a little over 200fps in glxgears
<hossasaur> ompaul: i can't boot to the partition, it hangs when i try to boot
<elias_> Rune_, I have a 3.5mbit connection and im downloading form the norway server, and im only downloading from 3000b/s to 20 kb/s
<bobofett> but the game actually plays fine when it's going.
<bobofett> no problems there.
<Rune_> elias_; that sounds really crap :)
<ompaul> hossasaur, did you try to mount and write proir to using fuse?
<Absenth> bobofett: the nv driver really isn't 3d accellerated.
<hossasaur> ompaul: yes
<hossasaur> ompaul: i mounted using: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/windows -t ntfs -r -o uid=999,gid=999,umask=777
<elias_> Rune_, indeed. I download other files in 600 kB/s so it have to be something with that apt
<Rune_> elias_; from .au to us apt sources i have easily maxed out connections in the past
<bobofett> just at random times it freezes during on-line play and I can't get out...I got to another console and kill sauerbraten and when I go back just a black screen I always have to Ctr-Atl-Bkspace it.
<hak0> hi all
<ompaul> hossasaur, then just try to rescue your data - if you tried to write to it without fuse you may have killed it
<elias_> Rune_, so i should try switching server?
<hak0> can anyone confirm me that xorg dev files to build X exist on the mirrors? i'm in Portugal and apt-buil doens find it on pt mirror, tnkx
<Rune_> bobofett; checked Xorg log?
<brosioz> hey
<Rune_> elias_; maybe
<hossasaur> ompaul: i didn't try to write to it yet, though i can currently view it
<ompaul> hossasaur, and fuse is "beta"
<brosioz> when will bw release Festy Fawn  ?
<varkatope> brosioz: 19th
<elias_> Rune_, roger
<ompaul> hossasaur, grab your data if you can view it
<Rune_> this is really going to suck but maybe i just have to remove my gfx card to get ubuntu going.
<varkatope> brosioz: 19th april
<brosioz> varkatope: 19th february ?
<brosioz> dho
<bobofett> Damn I preach log files all the time and I forgot myself!  thanks Rune...I"ll get back to you kid is waking up...thanks though.
<linxeh> 19th of April?!?! Slackers!
<linxeh> ;-)
<brosioz> no impossible
<Absenth> FOSS question here.  Is an application like MP32OGG required to pay the $.75 for the MP3 Codec?
<Rune_> lol @ bobo
<brosioz> they are aledry
<brosioz> with the third
<brosioz> rc
<linxeh> brosioz: eh ?
<unop> !info x-dev | hak0
* Rune_ brb
<lisapc> i got a new ntebook with Vista on C: and a free D: partition. Can I install xbuntunu on D: and create a dual boot menu?
<ubotu> hak0: x-dev: dummy package for transition purposes. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.7-1 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<nai> HI
<elias_> Rune_, how do i swap server?
<unop> !info xorg-dev | hak0
<ubotu> hak0: xorg-dev: the X.Org X Window System development libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<linxeh> brosioz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<hossasaur> ompaul: is there a command to copy everything from one folder to another?
<ompaul> !enter brosioz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter brosioz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brosioz> varkatope: when will be released
<Absenth> lisapc: yes, and no.
<linxeh> brosioz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<varkatope> brosioz: and then 4th 5th 6th beta1 beta2 release candidate ....
<ompaul> hossasaur, if you can view it use nautilus - click on
<Vilhelms> I am trying to run a 3d game on a separate X display so I can run it while I'm in Xgl mode, but the performance of it is horrible. I even tried it without Xgl and it still runs a lot slower if I run it in a different display instead of the main display. Is there another alternative, or a way to configure it so it doesn't decrease performance?
<varkatope> brosioz: 19.04.07 believe me
<unop> !info xserver-xorg-dev | hak0
<ubotu> hak0: xserver-xorg-dev: X.Org X server -- development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu12.1 (edgy), package size 290 kB, installed size 1628 kB
<vons> directory not found
<ompaul> hossasaur, sorry - places home folder and navigate to the partition
<Absenth> lisapc: From what I've been reading,  The configuration of Grub for vista is different than for XP/2000 etc.  Be sure to research Vista & dual boot before starting anything.
<brosioz> thx
<vons> absenth: directory not found
<lisapc> i got a new ntebook with Vista on C: and a free D: partition. Can I install xbuntunu on D: and create a dual boot menu?
<Absenth> vons?
<justin4thirty> Hello. Does anyone here have any idea why I would be getting a kernel panic worning from the Edgy live cd?
<vons> absenth: you said, drop to the command line,  chmod +x vmware-install.pl and then ./vmware-install.pl  expect to have to add packages.
<justin4thirty> well, more than a warning, I guess
<hossasaur> ompaul: if i sudo cd /media/windows, it says cd unknown command
<Muzik83> lisapc: yes that is entirely possible, why xubuntu though if the machine can run Vista?
<justin4thirty> more like a complete crapping of its pants
<hossasaur> ompaul: and nautilus wasn't able to view the folder before
<brianski> hmm, i tried to remove a package with dpkg i shouldn't have. now when i do dpkg -l | grep $pkgname the first char is r, ie "ri  libc6 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 ..." - is there a way to clear whatever is marking that r there, so it says ii like other installed packages?
<ompaul> hossasaur, is it mounted?
<Muzik83> lisapc: and furthermore, your D: drive would disappear
<Absenth> vons: ahh.  read the specific error messages in the install script,  They give you lots of clues as to what you need to do next.  VMWare on Ubuntu is not "easy"
<hossasaur> ompaul: yes
<Absenth> lisapc: you MIGHT find this useful....  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213601
<hossasaur> ompaul: i can only view the files in the terminal
<Vilhelms> I am trying to run a 3d game on a separate X display so I can run it while I'm in Xgl mode, but the performance of it is horrible. I even tried it without Xgl and it still runs a lot slower if I run it in a different display instead of the main display. Is there another alternative, or a way to configure it so it doesn't decrease performance?
<walla> could anyone tell me how i can change the icon for all my multimedia files?
<brianski> usually i just dpkg --force-all -r $foo ; apt-get install $foo, but i don't want to do that with libc :)
<ompaul> hossasaur, so then for example: mkdir foo; cd /lost/cause/partition; cp -R * path/to/foo/.
<thingy> Vilhelms, nvidia or ati card?
<Vilhelms> ati
<j3g> i am trying to install ubuntu on a new HP server.. it has the NC373i network adapter, which doesn't seem to be detected by ubuntu... i have found drivers for suse and redhat enterprise on HPs page... is there a way to use those drivers on ubuntu?
<PwcrLinux> HI there
<Vilhelms> thingy, ati and i can only use xgl on my card from what i've been told
<hossasaur> ompaul: thanks, i'm trying that
<PwcrLinux> FF still spikes again.. I thought the kernel 9.. somewhere inside of my system files..
<Vilhelms> thingy, My card is an ATI Xpress 200
<thingy> Vilhelms, a moment...searching
<Vilhelms> thingy, Alright
<LMNT_OX> whats good all.....
<quaal> does anyone have problems with banshee freezing up?
<LMNT_OX> i've got several questions, whenever someone is available....
* PwcrLinux gonna wait for LTS cd come in, hates the breezy spikes at all time
<elias_> Rune_, its still random it seems, goes from 25kb to 3000 b/s :|
<hossasaur> ompaul: that's actually working....real quick though, i have my large fat32 partition mounted as /media (which looking back on it, was probably a mistake).  i'm copying /media/windows to /media/windowsbackup
<justin4thirty> So, I pop in the Edgy cd and it gives me a kernel panic message on boot up. Then, I install dapper, no problems, and upgrade to edgy. Kernel panic. Does anyone know why this is?
<hossasaur> ompaul: is it storing to the ext3 partition or the fat32 partitoin?
<PwcrLinux> I would think to dump breezy out hehe
<ompaul> hossasaur, the contents of a partition do not care about where they live
<stiz> where do you put a WPA key for wireless encryption? i have a fon hotspot router and it requires WPA
<ompaul> hossasaur, the contents of a file may care where they are opened
<Blais1> Hi Everyone
<Blais1> I've a question about screen resolutions
<Absenth> stiz: I know there is a package or two you have to add to give Ubuntu WPA support.  however I can't remember the name.
<justin4thirty> Kernel panic? No one?
<Absenth> stiz: I suspect someone here knows where you might find a how-to for WPA +ubuntu
<Blais1> I have a widescreen monitor, how can I add teh correct resolution for it?
<warewolf_> Hello, anyone know how to add my own tools to control-panel?
<Absenth> Blais1: laptop or desktop?
<Blais1> desktop Absenth
<ompaul> !resolution > Blais1 (please read the message from the bot thanks)
<Absenth> Blais1: most of the time that information is published on the MFG site.
<hossasaur> ompaul: i'm copying my entire sda1 (~15gb) to either sda2 or sda4.  sda2 has ~11gb free space, sda2 has ~40gb free space
<justin4thirty> I don't suppose the bot knows anything about kernel panics?
<Absenth> Blais1: Most 17,19" 16:9 monitors are ~ 1280/800 or 1440/900 or so
<slv> what's a kernel panic?
<Joenin> you tell me
<Blais1> thanks"
<justin4thirty> Heh, pretty much what it sounds like, I guess. I'm not entirely sure.
<thekidrio> the kernel gets afraid of ghosts
<thekidrio> and it panics
<PwcrLinux> kernel panic, likely system halted
<hossasaur> ompaul: sda4 is mounted as /media, sda1 is mounted on /media/windows, i'm cping the files to /media/windowsbackup
<justin4thirty> It results in linux not booting, though.
<Muzik83> kernel panics are "bluescreens" of dealth
<yipe> justin4thirty, have you been playing with grub.menu or installing other operating systems?
<thekidrio> its not halted, its just not working how it should
<Muzik83> only not so blue
<thekidrio> its not a sane environ
<ompaul> hossasaur, fine
<justin4thirty> Nah, I get it from the live cd.
<Absenth> kernel Panic is nearly the same as a BSOD
<hossasaur> ompaul: sda2 is mounted as /
<thekidrio> no way
<PwcrLinux> WSOD?
<justin4thirty> I can't even install grub to break it.
<Absenth> what they said.
<ompaul> hossasaur, but I would only be grabbing data
<thekidrio> bsod != kernel panic
<adaptr> Absenth: erm... not nearly
<warewolf_> I meant control center in feisty
<yipe> justin4thirty, time to burn a new CD :P
<hossasaur> ompaul: i'm just backing up the partition in case something is wrong
<thekidrio> you get useful info from a kernel panic
<justin4thirty> But, here's the thing! I install Dapper and upgrade to edgy, and get the same kernel panic.
<hossasaur> ompaul: i just want to know what partition it's being stored on right now
<thekidrio> a core dump = a bsod
<Absenth> adaptr: for a NON coder/hacker it's close enough.
#ubuntu 2007-02-17
<Muzik83> ah touche
<thekidrio> but not all kernel panics cause core dumps
<ompaul> hossasaur, you don't need to - you need your data
<FatherTyme> Does anyone have a netboot image for Dapper with the bnx2 drivers?
<LMNT_OX> whats a good partition prog for ubuntu, DVD player, IRC client (Graphical preffered), a good DL site for Progs. and, site to learn how to operate through the terminal, please reply in PM.... Thanks :)
<adaptr> Absenth: true.. close enough, *in wintendo terms*.. it's still miseducation
<thekidrio> haha
<thekidrio> wintendo
<hossasaur> ompaul: i'm worried that the sda2 partition will fill
<thekidrio> love that
<slv> <thekidrio> the kernel gets afraid of ghosts <-LOL
<justin4thirty> I tried Feisty, but I manage to break that every five minutes.
<new_fan> hi all ;-)
<hossasaur> ompaul: sda1 is larger than sda2's free space
<thekidrio> hehe slv
<thekidrio> i do only use windows for games
<ompaul> hossasaur, so then only do data - see eariler message
<Absenth> Who was asking about WPA?  Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<thekidrio> so it is like a wintendo
<hossasaur> Absenth: i was, thanks
* adaptr wishes his heheLOLOLOFROFL!!!111one filter worked in Konversation...
<PwcrLinux> I wondered if the LTS system require would be same? mines is 2 Ghz, 768 MB and 40 GB/16 MB cache HD.
<adaptr> PwcrLinux: dapper is dapper, there is no difference
<adaptr> PwcrLinux: use for what ?
<PwcrLinux> lappy
<adaptr> 2 real GHzes ?
<Absenth> I found a document that discussed installing Ubuntu 5.10 with an encrypted / /home and swap partition.  What are the chances the same procedure is likely to work on 6.10?
<SilentM> Hrm
<SaveFerris> Hey, how do i set my USB headset as the default audio device?
<adaptr> Absenth: 100%, basically.. it'll only have gottten better, not worse...
<SilentM> I have a set of speakers and a USB headset
<PwcrLinux> yes, 2 Ghz
<PwcrLinux> hang up ops..
* PwcrLinux Sony Vaio PCG-GRZ610 P4 2.0 Ghz lappy
* PwcrLinux OS: Ubuntu Linux | HD: Toshiba 40GB 5400 RPM 16MB Cache | Ram: 768 MB PC2100 DDR | Video: ATI Readon Mobility 7500 32MB VRam (Linux Driver: ATI Readon 9000) | CD: Sony Slim Combo CRX835E (8X DVD/24X CD/24X CDR/24X CDRW)
<SilentM> When I set the audio settings to USB Headset everything works fine
<Absenth> adaptr: perfect,  I suspected as much, but some times packages change, are removed, or replaced.
<PwcrLinux> up-on
<SilentM> Except some programs (namely firefox + flash) play on my speakers instead
<adaptr> Absenth: well, as long as the method used is the same, I don';t see why it would be any different
<SilentM> How would I fix that?
<adaptr> PwcrLinux: be aware of the vaio issues... there's a wiki about it I think, or google, lots of info on vaio's
<stiz> i google WPA and ubuntu and I get a 100 different answers, isnt there just a config file or something i can download with a gui to put my WPA key in?
<Absenth> adaptr: I'm going to give it a shot on my notebook tonight.
<Hallage> Hey, guys. My /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse) files, for Synaptic, seem to be malfunctioning. I cant actually USE Synaptic to download anything. Both cite a malformed line on line 2 as the issue when I run Synaptic. Any ideas? Can this be fixed with someone just sending me the files?
<Absenth> stiz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<PS_> hi all, is this a good place to get help with xorg config of the ati driver in Edgy?
<PwcrLinux> adaptr: yes, breezy work prefectly, but the LTS?
<adaptr> Absenth: unless you use STR a lot, I would just scramble swap on shutdown
<hak0> unop: thanks , will start build soon i hope
<adaptr> PwcrLinux: oh, well - why would you want to ?
<adaptr> Absenth: an encrypted swap would be a serious performance hit on a laptop
<linxeh> isnt the LTS the same as Breezy ?
<Absenth> adaptr: mostly screwing around with it.  with 1gb of ram it may not be quite as bad, but point taken.
<PwcrLinux> not same, the different version
<ompaul> !lts
<linuxnewbie756> i have /home/matt/Data/1, and when i mount something there, i can't write to it, i have tried chmod and chown, but i don't know if i have done them correctl
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<linuxnewbie756> y
<adaptr> linxeh: no
<adaptr> linuxnewbie756: mount them as who ? root ?
<hossasaur> ompaul: for future reference, where is a good place to mount the fat32 partition that contains all of my music/videos/docs?
<linxeh> ok my bad
<Hallage>  Hey, guys. My /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse) files, for Synaptic, seem to be malfunctioning. I cant actually USE Synaptic to download anything. Both cite a malformed line on line 2 as the issue when I run Synaptic. Any ideas? Can this be fixed with someone just sending me the files?
<daviey> Anybody here having problems with evolution and IMAP accounts, receiving attachments??
<Absenth> stiz: did that document cover what you're looking for?
<ompaul> hossasaur, not having one is best
<adaptr> linuxnewbie756: the first time you create a new partition, you need to sudo chmod 777 /mount/point, or only root will have access
<linuxnewbie756> well, i am using truecrypt, and i have to use sudo to get it to work, so it is root, and if i look at the folder properties after its mounted, its owned by root
<hossasaur> ompaul: i use both windows and linux, i'd like to be able to share that media
<linxeh> sorry, I meant Dapper and LTS ?
<adaptr> hossasaur: the place really does. not. matter. in the slightest
<PwcrLinux> LTS 6.06 and Dapper 6.10
<ompaul> hossasaur, however if you must, then I would call it  /media/fat
<adaptr> linxeh: dapper is an LTS version
<adaptr> PwcrLinux: whuh ?
<stiz> Absenth: thanks that looks like what i need
<linuxnewbie756> adaptr, i just tried that, it didn't work
<daviey> hossasaur, /mount/fat32  (or something that sounds good to you, ie winxp)
<ompaul> hossasaur, stop procrastinating move 100% now is your chance ;-
<Api984> has anyone tryed to install a modem on ubutu
<linuxnewbie756> sudo chmod 777 /home/matt/Data/1
<adaptr> linuxnewbie756: well, I've never used truecrypt, so I really couldn't say
<sadasdsadad> http://axeofwar.zapto.org/go_sp.php?69 Join Please
<hossasaur> ompaul: will that permanently mount the partition there?
<adaptr> linuxnewbie756: is there data on it already ?
<hossasaur> daviey: thanks
<daviey> hossasaur, no, in order to do it perm' you need to edit /etc/fstab
<Absenth> stiz: just an FYI to improve your googlefoo...  I searched:   wpa +ubuntu      and then looked for the one that was linked off of ubuntu.com  :)
<ompaul> !ntfs > hossasaur (see message from bot)
<linuxnewbie756> um..sorta, one file that i used sudo cp to get there
<Hallage>  Hey, guys. My /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse) files, for Synaptic, seem to be malfunctioning. I cant actually USE Synaptic to download anything. Both cite a malformed line on line 2 as the issue when I run Synaptic. Any ideas? Can this be fixed with someone just sending me the files?
<LMNT_OX> whats a good partition prog for ubuntu, DVD player, IRC client (Graphical preffered), a good DL site for Progs. and, site to learn how to operate through the terminal, please reply in PM.... Thanks :)
<Api984> does anyone know how to install a analog modem on Ubuntu
<hossasaur> ompaul: thanks for the help
<adaptr> linuxnewbie756: do an ls -la /mount/point when its mounted.. you need to investigate, sir
<hossasaur> daviey: thanks for the help
<daviey> LMNT_OX, gpart for partitons.  or gparted as a live cd
<ompaul> hossasaur, yw
<adaptr> Api984: serial modem ?
<Api984> pci
<LMNT_OX> k
<linxeh> LMNT_OX: cfdisk vlc xchat, universe repository,
<Api984> on a laptop
<hossasaur> ompaul, daviey: i haven't run linux in over 10 years, so i have to re-learn everything
<Api984> 00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 80)
<adaptr> Api984: go to linmodem(s).org, see if it's even supported *at all*
<Api984> thnx
<daviey> hossasaur, you'll get there! ;)
<lisapc> i got a new ntebook with Vista on C: and a free D: partition. Can I install xbuntunu on D: and create a dual boot menu?
<adaptr> Api984: chances are.... not good
<LMNT_OX> thanks :)
<daviey> lisapc, yes
<Absenth> lisapc: did you miss the last two times I answered the question?
<hossasaur> ompaul, daviey: i used to be able to do everything from bash, i don't remember a single command now......i'm all mixed up with dos commands
<lisapc> Absenth SORRY yes
<lisapc> Absenth i was cLLED away
<mdious> "i got a new ntebook with Vista on C" you poor guy/girl
<Hallage>  Hey, guys. My /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse) files, for Synaptic, seem to be malfunctioning. I cant actually USE Synaptic to download anything. Both cite a malformed line on line 2 as the issue when I run Synaptic. Any ideas? Can this be fixed with someone just sending me the files?
<daviey> hossasaur, yeah, i'm the same on a win machine, i try to use linux cmds on dos
<Absenth> lisapc: you May find http://www.eloff.se/tutorials.php?ubuntu_vista_dualboot helpful
<lisapc> Absenth can u repeat it pls?
<lisapc> Absenth thanks si much
<Absenth> lisapc: ^  :)
<adaptr> !cygwin
<lisapc> bbl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cygwin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daviey> Hallage, copy and paste your entire sources.list TO PASTEBIN
<adaptr> what !?!?
<mdious> daviey:  that is very frustrating, I do the same with cisco IOS commands on linux but most of the common editing ones work so I don't look too stupid :P
<ompaul> hossasaur, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions  might help refresh memory and bring you up to date on how we do things today - very little compiling
<Absenth> lisapc: It should be MOSTLY standard, however, there are some Grub changes Vista requires that XP or 2000 did not.
<tom47> vmware server does not start even though it shows in bottom panel as starting.  where would i look for why it is failing?
<Hallage> daviey:PASTEBIN?
<daviey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hallage> daviey:Thanks
<linuxnewbie756> adaptr, i did  ls -la, what do i need to see?
<adaptr> linuxnewbie756: permissions and ownership
<hossasaur> ompaul, daviey: do you have any suggestions for ide's? i got really used to using windows studio stuff
<adaptr> linuxnewbie756: just paste it...
<PwcrLinux> adaptr: oops!  I misread on the website..   Breezy > Dapper > Edgy > Feisty (April 2007)
<daviey> hossasaur, kdevelop is quite good.  What languages is it for?
<adaptr> PwcrLinux: none of which has any bearing on wheter any one of those is LTS...
<linuxnewbie756> total 27596
<linuxnewbie756> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     4096 1969-12-31 19:00 .
<linuxnewbie756> drwxrwxrwx 7 root root     4096 2007-02-16 17:59 ..
<linuxnewbie756> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 28248064 2007-02-16 17:27 report.txt
<cc2k> how do i get files back when i used rm -R *  ??
<adaptr> oh boy
<adaptr> cc2k: you erm.. don't, but google, there are nasty hacks
<linxeh> hossasaur: anjuta, kdevelop, eclipse (has a good C environment too)
<hossasaur> daviey: c variants
<Hallage> daviey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6161/
<adaptr> cc2k: recently from windows, I suppose ? :)
<cc2k> hm..   well i deleted the phpmy admin from my www folder..
<cc2k> yeah ^^
<adaptr> !anjuta
<Savant2k6> hi there. ubuntu runs as you can see. WOOHOOOO
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<cc2k> <-- n00b^^
<daviey> cc2k reinstall it then
<PwcrLinux> Breezy support til april 2007
<mdious> adaptr:  perhaps use rm with -i in future so it prompts before deleting?
<cc2k> apt-get install phpmyadmin?
<adaptr> cc2k: oh.., not personal files, no worires, just apt-get it again
<daviey> cc2k, sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin && sudo apt-get install php-myadmin
<Absenth> adaptr, cc2k: there was an article in a magazine I just read this week that discussed recovering deleted files.  although it might have been specific to mysql and dropped tables.  *goes looking for the magazine*
<atomiku`irssi> what program can I use to get cool info meters on my desktop? like disk usage, internet upstream/downstream etc etc. Ive tried gdesklets but didnt like it
<cc2k> mdious i wanted to delte, but forgot about phpmyadmin inthere ^^
<adaptr> mdious: I never do.. it gets tedious for a gazillion files
<tom47> where would i look for error messages on programs that begin but do not get as far as a full gui window?
<daviey> mdious, doesn't rm automatically use -i in ubuntu?
<Hallage> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6161/
<linuxnewbie756> adaptr, matt@matt-desktop:~$  ls -la /home/matt/Data/1
<linuxnewbie756> total 27596
<linuxnewbie756> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     4096 1969-12-31 19:00 .
<linuxnewbie756> drwxrwxrwx 7 root root     4096 2007-02-16 17:59 ..
<linuxnewbie756> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 28248064 2007-02-16 17:27 report.txt
<Hallage> daviey:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6161/ [sorry] 
<mdious> daviey:  I think you might be right...i'll test it out on /, one second
<atomiku`irssi> !paste linuxnewbie756
<atomiku`irssi> no?
<cc2k> thx guys,   and Absenth nm man ^^:)
<PwcrLinux> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Savant2k6> how can i install the native nvidia gfx card drivers? if i try to start the installer, it tells me i cannot run the installer from inside an x session? (newb, sorry) ^
<atomiku`irssi> ohh
<atomiku`irssi> okay
<adaptr> Absenth: basically, with ext2|3 or any othe rmainstream Linux FS, you can't - any "solution" will be a nasty hack that is never guaranteed to recover anything
<daviey> Hallage, do you want the cd-rom as a repo, or just the internet?
<dsadasdsad> http://axeofwar.zapto.org/go_sp.php?69 Join Please
<mdious> daviey:  it didn't on mine...just wiped it
<Hallage> daviey:CD-ROM is preferable as a repo
<Hallage> daviey:So yes
<adaptr> !nvidia | Savant2k6
<ubotu> Savant2k6: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PwcrLinux> stupid spammer's ads
<hossasaur> daviey, ompaul: another dumb question, but once i'm in gnome, how do i get to just straight terminal? or how do i switch to kde?
<adaptr> !software | Savant2k6
<ubotu> Savant2k6: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.191.106.111]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Absenth> adaptr: yeah, I found the article I was talking about.  It's in the Feb. Linux Journal.  "Tech Tips with Gnull and Voyd"  but it's specific to dropped MySQL tables, and not filesystem deletions.
<ghatak> How do i patch a file, i have .patch file, but do not know what command to issue ????
<adaptr> Absenth: urm
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: thanks :)
<adaptr> !patch | ghatak
<ubotu> ghatak: patch: Apply a diff file to an original. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.9-4 (edgy), package size 93 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Absenth> adaptr: ie, I was mistaken :)
<adaptr> Absenth: I know, it's not even in the same universe...
<linuxnewbie756> adaptr, did you get what i pasted?
<daviey> hossasaur, switch user to go to kde or ctrl + alt + f1 to get to terminal
<adaptr> lemme check
<cc2k> hmm i reinstalled phpmyadmin, but its not in the www dior anymore..
<Hallage> daviey:Any ideas?
<cc2k> how does that effect me tru the server?
<atomiku`irssi> what program can I use to get cool info meters on my desktop? like disk usage, internet upstream/downstream etc etc. Ive tried gdesklets but didnt like it
<daviey> Hallage, hmm i don't know what the correct line is for cd-rom, if you comment that line out, does it work?
<hossasaur> daviey: when i switch user, it just takes me to the login screen
<adaptr> linuxnewbie756: what does cat report.txt say ?
<cc2k> nm, gonne try cope paste the folder,  that will work right?
<DARKGuy> atomiku`irssi: adesklets
<Absenth> do we know if 7.04 is going to support the Reiser4 file system?
<ompaul> hossasaur, ctrl+Alt+F[1-6]  terminals - sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  - for kde
<atomiku`irssi> Thanks DARKGuy, I'll check that out :)
<DARKGuy> atomiku`irssi: if you use Fluxbox, the slits stuff are nice too
<Hallage> daviey: I dont know, I cant edit it, its readonly/root access
<daviey> hossasaur, in the left hand corner there is "select session"; if kde is installed you can select it there
<DARKGuy> atomiku`irssi: welcome ^^
<atomiku`irssi> And ill check out fluxbox as well
<atomiku`irssi> thanks again dude
<adaptr> linuxnewbie756: ...or head, or tail, even.... catting 28MB would be.. silly
<ompaul> hossasaur, ctrl+Alt+F7  back where you started
<DARKGuy> welcome :D
<cheesedude> i cant get flash installed through synaptic, any ideas?
<daviey> Hallage, using termail type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<adaptr> Absenth: is Reiser out of prison, then ?
<vinboy> when I try to boot the Herd 4 cd, i get Can't access tty; Job control turned off
<zcat[1] > beryl hates me :(
<daviey> vinboy, join #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<adaptr> beryl loves my geforce 6600GT :)
<linuxnewbie756> what does cat do?
<daviey> zcat[1] , for beryl support join #ubuntu-effects
<Absenth> adaptr: the developer being in prison is a reason not to include support for the file system?  and to answer your question I hae no idea.
<hossasaur> ompaul, daviey: thanks
<adaptr> ..but for some reason, Edgy hates my AMD64 3200+
<daviey> linuxnewbie756, it outputs the contents of
<cc2k> adaptr: how do i copy a folder?   cp -R ???  ?
<daviey> linuxnewbie756, ie cat textfile.txt
<linuxnewbie756> to where?
<adaptr> Absenth: I had no idea it was fully stable yet... from your question I deduced that reiser4 would need to be finished before inclusion ?
<adaptr> cc2k: use cp -a, man cp
<walla> is there a way to change the icon for my audio files in nautilus?
<daviey> linuxnewbie756, the screen (if using terminal / console)
<zcat[1] > I think I'll just give up. It used to work. Perhaps it will fix itself with the next update...
<adaptr> right-click, change it ?
<cheesedude> does anyone know how to get flash installed? synaptic didnt work
<hossasaur> man....it takes forever to copy from one partition to another on here.  sata drive, higher speed, 8gb shouldn't take 20min
<bruenig> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<adaptr> hossasaur: have you run hdparm or bonnie ?
<bruenig> cheesedude, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> !paste | cheesedude
<ubotu> cheesedude: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hallage> daviey:Now I have an error on line 41 :-\
<hossasaur> adaptr: no
<cc2k> adaptr: i need to use the , aswell?  so: cp -a, man cp?   where i put the folder name? ^^ im really a n00b ^^:)
<adaptr> cc2k: then start with "man cp"
<hossasaur> adaptr: what are those?
<adaptr> cc2k: press "q" to exit a man page
<daviey> Hallage, comment out 41 & 42
<cc2k> k
<adaptr> hossasaur: those are the way to determine whether your HD speed is correct
<adaptr> hossasaur: start with hdparm -tT /dev/whateveryourdriveis
<amx> anyone managed to run feisty herd4 using VirtualBox?
<Absenth> adaptr: a quick search of the oracle makes it look as if Reiser4 is released.  but not merged into the mainline linux kernel.
<mdious> cya everyone
<Absenth> adaptr: *shrug* i guess it doesn't really matter :)
<adaptr> hossasaur: do that with both drives - if it's only one drive, then of course your performance will be less than 50%
<linuxnewbie756> att@matt-desktop:~$ sudo chown matt /home/matt/Data/1
<linuxnewbie756> chown: changing ownership of `/home/matt/Data/1': Operation not permitted
<adaptr> Absenth: oh, i see.. well, I understand that there were serious stability issues with early releases
<cc2k> adaptr: so liek this right?  cp -a /phpmyadmin /var/www/ <-- like that?
<cc2k> and yes i did read ^^:)
<adaptr> linuxnewbie756: it would make sense - in more ways than one - to disallow changing the ownership and/or permissions of an encrypted drive after it has been created, save through the interface specifically defined for truecrypt
<adaptr> cc2k: cp -a /soure/dir /dest/dir, add a / at the end to make sure it takes the dest as a dir
<linuxnewbie756> um, i haven't found an interface in truecrypt, asfar as i can tell, its only terminal based adaptr
<adaptr> cc2k: that makes a perfect copy of everything in the source dir
<cc2k> k ty adaptr
<adaptr> linuxnewbie756: as I said before, never used it, no idea, sorry
<bruenig> cheesedude, ...
<linuxnewbie756> adaptr, there is one for windows, a gui that is, so wouldn't it make sense that there would be for linux?
<cc2k> k ty adaptr it workt ^^:)
<Hallage> daviey:All kind working, thanks [for now - until I find what caused it] . THanks
<daviey> Hallage, good 'o
<linxeh> linuxnewbie756: there is no gui provided by the creators of the tool. use kgpg or whatever
<xdx> hi, how can i correct this : libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b ?
<linxeh> linuxnewbie756: or write a gui :)
<hossasaur> adaptr: 1800mb/sec cached reads, 24mb/sec buffered disk reads
<linuxnewbie756> linxeh, kgpg??? what is it and where can i get it?
<linxeh> linuxnewbie756: it encrypts files and emails and such. kde gnu privacy guard (an open implementation of PGP)
<linxeh> linuxnewbie756: it doesnt do filesystems though
<adaptr> hossasaur: that is verra slow
<Kresjah> Are there any specific reasons for a make failing, due to not finding an include file in a location specified to search for include files... _even_ if the include file actually is in that very path?
<hossasaur> adaptr: i know, what's up with that
<adaptr> hossasaur: but since it's SATA, you won't have much luck determining the settings with hdparm... try it anyway: hdparm /dev/whatever
<adaptr> and also get the specs out of the drive: hdparm -i /dev/whatever
<clotarn> hello
<thingy> hossasaur, instead of hdparm use sdparam <-- for sata disks!
<Explosif> what program can i use to recieve and play podcasts?
<thingy> sdparm*
<bruenig> Explosif, rhythmbox
<clotarn> is some one good for grub help
<hossasaur> thingy: it's not finding sdparam as a command
<adaptr> thingy: that works ? verra good
<thingy> hossasaur, apt-get it
<cheesedude> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Api984>  Timing cached reads:   444 MB in  2.00 seconds = 221.73 MB/sec
<Api984>  Timing buffered disk reads:   70 MB in  3.08 seconds =  22.71 MB/sec
<Jordan_U> !anyone | clotarn
<ubotu> clotarn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Api984> is that ok?
<hossasaur> thingy: request sense failed
<cc2k> adaptr: how do i make a printscreen in ubuntu?? ^^ its aparntly not that easy in ubuntu as in win ^^
<Savant2k6> i would install the "linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8" <- for an athlon64 3000+, right?
<Kresjah> During a make I get this error
<thingy> hossasaur, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342931&highlight=sdparm
<mindstate> Savant2k6: if your using gnome goto Applications --> Accessories --> Take Screenshot..
<Kresjah> cannot find include file "stddef.h"   ...   not in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17.11/include/linux/stddef.h
<mindstate> its in my menu
<Kresjah> But I can guarantee that the file exists there
<hossasaur> thingy: thanks
<Walski> cc2k : use gimp :) - it has a feature to capture screenshots
<Kresjah> Anyone who can tell me why it refuses to find it even if it's there?
<daviey> Kresjah, what are you building?
<cc2k> ah k ^^ th Walski
<snille> Is there anyone that have a working xorg.conf with 4 screens (2 dual head nvidia) and beryl working?
<daviey> Kresjah, do you ahve the symlink in /usr/src/ pointing to version
<clotarn> sorry guys, my english is not so good, i just wonder how to get grub as i format my dual boot
<Jordan_U> Savant2k6: Depends on what kernel you are using, most likely you just want -generic
<Kresjah> Trying to get Mesa 6.5.1 to get my Mobility M1 (mach64) accelerated accelerated
<daviey> clotarn, back up your existing grub?
<clotarn> and i lost grub I do not know how having it back
<Kresjah> daviey, keep in mind that I'm a newbie :p
<clotarn> too late, lool dav
<Kresjah> Basically, the ubuntu mesa packages does not include the mach64 kernel modules for security reasons, so I need to get them somehow, and there seems no other way than to build it myself
<Jordan_U> clotarn: There is a howto on the ubuntu wiki but if you can't understand it I can walk you through it also
<Jordan_U> !grub | clotarn
<ubotu> clotarn: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mqueiros> hello! Anyone tried to install a Pinnacle TV Card 310i on ubuntu 6.06 ?
<savant_> i did all the installation steps installing the nvidia glx drivers now. how can i tell if 3d acceleration is activated now, please?
<clotarn> thanks, I'll have a look there ok
<Jordan_U> savant_: glxinfo | rendering
<daviey> Kresjah, try sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-xxx /usr/src/linux    (hit tab after headers to complete)
<savant_> Jordan_U:  will try. thx
<cheesedude> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Jordan_U> savant_: If you see direct rendering = yes then you have 3D acceleration
<savant_> Jordan_U: ah! it seemed to have worked. strange thing is, the tutorial said i should see some nvidia logo after hitting ctrl+alt+backspace. and i didn't
<cc2k> adaptr:  http://imagebin.org/7317   that shoudnt be like that  ^^
<hossasaur> adaptr: how do i fix the speed problem?
<linxeh> is there an ardour2 package somewhere for ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> savant_: That can be turned on or off, it should be on by default but just because it isn't displaying doesn't mean it isn't working
<cypherdelic> Ha! I DO know, why Microsoft make a mircale of their source. Not because of they want to make money, but just because of their source is embarassing poor :)poor
<Kresjah> daviey: Ok, done. Should I try to make again?
<savant_> Jordan_U: i see. now i just need something to test it with. nice one
<daviey> Kresjah, yeah
<cypherdelic> if some functionality is given by a bad performing code, they dont care, because noone will ever see it
<cypherdelic> so vista needs 1gib ram
<daviey> Kresjah, are you following any guides?  I suggest making a deb package rather than actually installing
<cc2k> :P
<cypherdelic> i dont know why...
<Kresjah> daviey: Nope, still the same story
<Stuttergart> does anyone know what something like "@MKINSTALLDIRS@" means in a make file?
<Jordan_U> cypherdelic: #ubuntu-offtopic
<savant_> Jordan_U:  i still have the feeling that the desktop is still slower than in the MS System i wouldn't mention here... ^
<Stuttergart> the significance of the "@" symbol
<cypherdelic> it seems not to need it, if i watch memory usage of open source OSes that look nicer
<Kresjah> daviey: I'm following the guide from www.mesa3d.org on compiling. Also, I have no idea on how to make .deb packages
<armadill0> Hey does anyone know where I can find some good docs on how to implement live webcasts with linux, I'd like to record/ stream simultaneously.  Thanks!
<linxeh> cypherdelic: actually a lot of the MS source isnt that bad
<krgn_> hi
<biteme> anyone here up for some brainpicking?
<cc2k> http://imagebin.org/7317   that shoudnt be like that  ^^    i deleted all the files and folders in /var/www/    and shoudnt delete phpmyadmin,  now i copy paste it from /etc/phpmyadmin/ to  /var/www/   and it looks like that picture if i access it
<cypherdelic> linxeh, but it isnt that good, either :)
<linxeh> cypherdelic: no, but nor is most open source code
<dyrne> armadill0: not really a good scalable solution maybe but i often just use vlc to stream. all in the gui if you want
<cypherdelic> so if something wrong with open source, i go on irc
<jahid> how can i see available users of my system?
<david> why, when i dist-upgrade my Edgy installation, does it want to remove upstart and add sysvinit?
<linxeh> cypherdelic: if something goes wrong on windows I phone MS and they will often send someone out
<cypherdelic> what do i have to do with windows "send problem"?
<dyrne> jahid: users currently logged in or all users with accounts?
<dabide> need help (total linux newbie): i installed ubuntu server, but changed the network card afterwards and now i dont get the ip for the server over dhpc, what should i do?#
<cypherdelic> lol i would never call microsoft
<Kresjah> daviey: Would it be helpful if I pastebin the make log?
<asdf> does nasm on x86_64 give output for 32 or 64bit?
<jahid> all users with account and group
<cypherdelic> i even did used it not legally
<daviey> Kresjah, yeah, try it
<linxeh> cypherdelic: well, we have a large support contract with Microsoft, Sun, HP and Redhat
<Jordan_U> david: You should not use dist-upgrade to upgrade from dapper to Edgy
<dyrne> jahid: dunno i usually just cat /etc/passwd
<armadill0> dyrne ok coolness I'll check it out
<cypherdelic> linxeh,  of course, money holding companys will arrive good support
<cc2k> http://imagebin.org/7317   that shoudnt be like that  ^^    i deleted all the files and folders in /var/www/    and shoudnt delete phpmyadmin,  now i copy paste it from /etc/phpmyadmin/ to  /var/www/   and it looks like that picture if i access it<-- any1? plz ^^
<ompaul> linxeh, cypherdelic, nothing to do with the fact that this is offtopic, and in fact the hidden calls made by their software, but if "approved OEM software makes those calls then it does not get called approved" has nothing to do with it, the fact that they have a policy of embrace and extent and break has nothing to do with it, sorry it is offtopic can we leave it there thanks.
<cypherdelic> but if i, for person use, got a bug
<daviey> linxeh, how many pages to this 'large contract' ;)
<dyrne> armadill0: videolan has a website with howtos
<david> Jordan_U: this is a fresh edgy install
<linxeh> ompaul: sure, no worries. I simply said that MS code was really no worse than most open source code, but ok
<jahid> how can i delete a user of my system?
<david> Jordan_U: that wants to use sysv
<linxeh> ompaul: and plenty of open projects "embrace and extend", but that's allowed
<cypherdelic> jahid open /etc/passwd and delte the line of that user
<jahid> ok
<cypherdelic> then, if it is a human user
<cypherdelic> delete the /home/user
<Ranbee_> file:///home/iceni60/.irssi
<Ranbee_> sorry
<Jordan_U> david: Strange, what does it try to do if you run: sudo apt-get -f install
<dyrne> jahid: deluser or edit the passwd file. there is a gui tool in ubuntu but i dont know gnome very well
<switchy> hi, I installed a new gdm log in screen, but it doesn't match my moniter's optimal screen resolution, is there a way for me to scale it accordingly?
<cc2k> any1 wanne help my phpmyadmin problem plz? ^^:)
<david> Jordan_U: nothing
<dyrne> jahid: youd just remove the whole line the user is in in passwd. if you just want to change groups and access you can sudo gedit /etc/group
<daviey> cc2k, what is the prob; i told you what to do
<Kresjah> daviey: http://rafb.net/YkLyWP44.html   <---- The make with errors. I've made one change to the configs, and that is adding two extra include paths to search for the files in (one of which is that linux-headers path). This has helped a lot, as I had probably 3 times or more errors searching for missing files earlier.
<cc2k> u did?
<david> Jordan_U: i'm using the ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net servers--could those be making it funky?
<cc2k> u mean cp -a dir dir ?
<daviey> cc2k, sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin && sudo apt-get install php-myadmin
<cc2k> last part is with the -?
<daviey> cc2k, sorry ignore the '-' in the second part
<cc2k> then i did that already :P
<cc2k> but it didnt show up in the www folder
<cc2k> then i copy it to the www folder and now its not working like it should ^^
<Jordan_U> david: Shouldn't but try with the default servers and see if anything different happens.
<cc2k> http://imagebin.org/7317
<dabide> need help: i installed ubuntu server 6.10, but changed the network card after the installation, now the server doenst get an ip adress anymore over dhcp, what should i do? (total newbie :( )
<iturk> hi there guys i am getting no scan results with my wireless tools! The board its working! in which place could be the problem ?
<cc2k> dabide join the club, only kknow windows ^^:)
<bryan986> Hello, I am trying to use my public ip to access my ubuntu server behind the same router as me, I want to use it like a local ip address so that I can test it as if someone was trying to connect from the internet, how would I get this to work? (It works from another network but not on the same one as the server)
<Jordan_U> iturk: Is your wireless card supported?
<riddlebox> how long is dapper supported for?
<cc2k> bryan proxy problem maybe? i have the same problem..
<iturk> Jordan_U: yes
<dyrne> dabide: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces   or you can do through the gui
<Quintin> bryan986: that may or may not work depending on your router.  if it's a storebought router, there's not much you can do to make it work.  You can just use the local IP and it should be what anyone connecting from the net would get.
<dabide> dyrne: how do i start the gui in ubuntu server?
<dyrne> dabide: you could also just sudo gedit /etc/iftab   and switch the device names for the mac addresses
<iturk> Jordan_U: i also install the latests wireless tools 2.8 version so it should work
<dyrne> dabide: sorry sudo nano
<Quintin> dabide: by default I don't think there is a GUI in ubuntu server ..
<dabide> Quintin: thought so :)
<Quintin> dabide: Are you using a supported card?  is it listed in lspci or dmesg ?
<Quintin> iturk: are you using supported chipset?
<stiz> im looking at the ubuntu guide for WPA and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf does not exsist, and wpa supplicant is installed
<Quintin> Oh, this is important.
<iturk> Quintin: yes a really linux friendly one
<bryan986> Quintin: yes I know I would get the same thing, but I would like to be able to test out that things such as a domain is working
<dyrne> dabide: thought you just added another nic
<Quintin> Does anyone here know ubuntuforums.org admin ???
<cc2k> david: u saw what i wrote about the phpmyadmin?
<bayziders> Where can I find a list of all my current running daemons?
<Sergo> hello
<Sergo> it is possible to empy reclye bin from console ?-)
<dabide> dyrne: no, i changed the card (ethernet) - removed the old one, and plugged the new one in, but made no further steps on the server
<Quintin> bryan986: Shouldn't be any reason to need to test that, just make sure your dns is configured properly
<Quintin> Sergo: there are '.Trash' directories around.. find them
<Jordan_U> Quintin: Why?
<Quintin> dabide: lspci , dmesg
<Quintin> Jordan_U:  ?
<dabide> Quintin: yes its listed
<Sergo> hm
<Quintin> iturk: what chipset
<Jordan_U> Quintin: Why do you need an Ubuntuforums.org admin?
<Quintin> Jordan_U: Because apparentally links are opening in new windows.  and this is very stupid.
<iturk> Quintin: Intersil Corporation Intersil ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette]  (rev 01)
<imsocute> i can't get beryl to work right
<thekidrio> i prefer links to open in a new window
<thekidrio> then i can trap it into a new tab
<jahid> is there anyone who use or used proftpd?
<thekidrio> i have
<thekidrio> i prefer vsftp
<Quintin> Not everyone does.  It should be set to be same window, and let the user decide what to do.  anything else is almost always stupid.  if you want to argue, ask someone in #web
<Quintin> jahid: I have
<iturk> Quintin: the driver for it its activated in the kernel
<thekidrio> you ask someone in web ya jack ass
<dyrne> jahid: never used it but there is a gui tool to set it up called pureadmin its the only front end to a ftp server i know of in repos
<Quintin> iturk: iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Madpilot> thekidrio, be polite
<iturk> Quintin: no results
<Quintin> thekidrio: I don't need to ask because I already know.  and watch the language  please
<thekidrio> fuck that kick me
<jahid> when i was installing my proftpd, i got an error, which shows not getting my ip address
<Quintin> iturk: and you are near an AP?
<thekidrio> ban me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.107.42.13]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Quintin> !ops thekidrio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops thekidrio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iturk> Quintin: people in my house are all conected to wireless
<dyrne> jahid: id recommend openssh-server  then just use sftp or scp. its easier to secure
<Music_Shuffle> lol.
<bayziders> !gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-22ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 500 kB
<iturk> Quintin: i am the only one using cable now
<Quintin> Jordan_U: So do you have any contact details?
<dyrne> Quintin: might ask in ubuntu-ops
<Madpilot> Quintin, for Ubuntuforums stuff, #ubuntuforums
<fghj> what is the closest thing to "apt-get 32-bit-tool-chain" (I'm running x86_64)
<lufi1> Is there a way to install an iso without burning it to a CD?
<vinboy> yes
<vinboy> write it to cd
<Jordan_U> Quintin: http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?f=48
<lufi1> vinboy: ...that would entail burning it
<MaCyBerZita> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<iturk> Quintin: and the light of the board its green sometimes so the problem its not the pcmcia i think
<Jordan_U> Quintin: Just send them a pm
<savant_> doh. is there no flash player for amd64 / firefox available?
<Quintin> savant_: 64bit is usually more trouble than it's worth..
<Blais1> Hi there,
<lufi1> savant_: nope, you can thank adobe for that.
<rmd_> lufi1: the implication here is that vinboy is very clever and has corrected your terminology.
<cc2k> any1 here know how to fix my phpmyadmin window,   i deleted from the  /var/www/ folder and  then i did apt-get remove and install,  but it didnt came back in the www folder so i did a cp -a /etc/phpmyadmin/ /var/www/    but that didnt work http://imagebin.org/7317  i can use some help, as im a ubuntu n00b ^^
<lufi1> rmd_: i'm very amused.
<Blais1> How do I change my refresh rate without reconfiguring X?
<Jordan_U> savant_: Nope, not for windows or Linux, you can get the 32 bit version to work though
<dabide> Quintin: yes the ethernet card shows up in lspci, etc/network/interfaces has it set to dhpc - how  can i check if its got an ip? (by now i checked in the router status)
<Quintin> Jordan_U: I click a link on that page.. and it happens again.  I am very unhappy. :(
<vinboy> sorry guys
<rmd_> lufi1: as is everyone else, i assure you.
<Quintin> dabide: ifconfig
<savant_> Jordan_U:  okeez, will try the 32bit then. thx :)
<Quintin> Blais1: system > prefs > screen res
<dyrne> !install | lufi1
<ubotu> lufi1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<dyrne> lufi1: the first link
<lufi1> dyrne: thanks
<Blais1> dyrne: It doesn't give me the full range that I have in xorg.conf
<dyrne> Blais1: eh?
<dyrne> Blais1: only the lower rates showing up as options?
<Blais1> dyrne: I want 1680x1050@60, this isn't available
<Blais1> the lower rez's also
<gaussian88> dabide: I just jumped and I don't know the beginning of your conversation, but you can always check your IP of your interfaced by typing: ifconfig in your terminal window (Accessories --> Terminal)
<gaussian88> dabide: I just jumped in ......
<Quintin> Blais1: are you sure your monitor supports that?
<iturk> Quintin: by the way i am using kernel 2.6.19 so wireless extensions its WE-19 so wireless-tools should work fine
<Blais1> yes
<Blais1> I forced it to 1680x1050@75 and it doesn't look good
<Blais1> I've very fuzzy text
<dyrne> Blais1: gogole for a online modline calculator
<Blais1> ok
<dyrne> Blais1: youll have to edit xorg or do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shadowhywind> anyone have any idea why when i try to use my wireless my my computer slows down to a halt
<Blais1> no probs
<christopher> I setup a print server but the test page spits out single lines of gibberish per page. I've setup that printer locally on linux before, but for some reason the printer isn't working this time..
<Quintin> iturk: I'm lost if you don't get anything from above..  sudo su and then iwlist scanning should show something
<Jordan_U_> savant_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jahid> is there any light weight ftp server, i will just use in LAN, so i don't need that much security or complexity
<juano__> christopher: mmm, this happens remotely or on the server as well ?
<megafauna> Hi I seem to have killed all sound coming out of my box, I believe that I turnt off (or on) Service Settings --> Audio Settings Management. How do I turn it back on pls?
<christopher> juano__, well I'm sending the test page remotly, via the webpage admin interface
<christopher> juano, dunno if that counts as remotely or not
<Jordan_U_> savant_: Sorry my wireless is flakey, I hope that link got to you.
<juano__> christopher: sounds like a printer issue more than soft config, though have you tried it with windows or something ? , same results ?
<iturk> Quintin: after i install wireless-tools i dont have iwconfig working but iwlist its installed .. isnt it strange ?
<gaussian88> jahid: Use gftp
<christopher> juano__, I'm 99.9% sure the printer is fine.
<dabide> when i modify etc/network/interfaces and want to save it with "save interfaces" i get "e212: cant open file for writing" - whats the right command to save this in vim?
<gaussian88> jahid: simple, but not too too light
<iturk> Quintin: this doing make and make install of wilress-tools 28
<Jordan_U_> megafauna: in a terminal run alsamixer
<juano__> christopher: hehe good, well we know its a soft configuration
<Quintin> dabide: you're not root.
<Quintin> dabide: :w ~/tmpfile
<Quintin> dabide: then copy it later
<juano__> christopher: is this printer shared with samba ? or how are you sharing the printer ?
<Quintin> iturk: building from source makes it a lot harder to give support
<lightup> Is it possible to disable the graphics card in my AGP slot and run from my onboard graphics without removing the card?
<megafauna> Jordan_U trying now:)
<Hasrat_USA> I typed man in the terminal and it brought up some text. but how can i now go back to the normal terminal and quit man?
<christopher> juana__, I haven't install samba yet, I'm jus trying to get the test page to print fisrt
<bruenig> q
<Quintin> lightup: Probably.  Look at the BIOS for your computer, not here. (!)
<bruenig> Hasrat_USA, q
<Hasrat_USA> damn!
<Quintin> Hasrat_USA: q
<jahid> gaussian88, i tried to install gftp through my synaptic package manager
<Hasrat_USA> thanks it was so easy and quick and my ignorance is to blame
<jahid> but, i just get clients, but no server
<lightup> Quintin: ok thanks, I thought it was something you did in the OS
<juano__> christopher: ah ok , so your printing through the server
<christopher> juano__, I haven't installed cups raster or the gimp drivers, I don't know if they come standard or not
<juano__> christopher: on the machine that the printer is connected to
<iturk> Quintin: from apt the version its 19 and my driver in the kernel its prepared to work with 21 but when i try to compile 21 i get 'C' stange errors
<gaussian88> jahid: ohhh  I thought you wanted a client.  I'm not too familiar w/ ftp servers
<megafauna> Jordan_U  It is on and the bars are empty (Amarok is playing)
<gaussian88> jahid: sorry
<Hasrat_USA> there are 966 people in this room omg!
<jahid> gaussian88, its alright
<bruenig> I have 965
<megafauna> Jordan_U_  It is on and the bars are empty (Amarok is playing)
<ubuntunewbie> hi, I'm new to ubuntu. I installed network-manager but my wireless connection isn't showing up in network manager. Can someone please help me?
<Quintin> iturk: I can't support compiling stuff from source.  use the .debs
<gaussian88> 964.   liers!
<iturk> Quintin: so i deceide to use the latest source 28 which didnt gave any errors in compiling
<juano__> christopher: it could be helpful to look up in synaptic those GIMP drivers
<Quintin> ubuntunewbie: what chipset?
<megafauna> Jordan_U_  What does this mean?
<juano__> christopher: if you need them, that is
<gaussian88> it's like a trading floor
<Jordan_U> megafauna: You have the volume turned down
<ubuntunewbie> Quintin ipw2200
<kurbacik> anybody know how to configure PPTP in Ubuntu?
<christopher> juano__, I found a driver and it's supposed to work 100%. (a ppd file)
<kurbacik> what is needed?
<Quintin> ubuntunewbie: and what does going to google and typing 'ipw2200 ubuntu' tell you?
<juano__> christopher: and its installed ?
<Jordan_U> megafauna: Use the right / left arrow keys to choose a channel and up and down keys to raise and lower the volume
<megafauna> Jordan_U_  k
<Plecebo> if my laptop is having trouble with display on the live cd what boot params shoudl i use? i tried vga=771 and i still get the boot up sound with no display
<christopher> juano__, yeah pretty sure.
<christopher> juano__, not 100% sure.
<Plecebo> i can switch to a terminal ctrl+alt+f1
<ubuntunewbie> Quintin, I looked at ubuntu guide and it said that if I want to use WPA, all I need is to install network-manager
<juano__> christopher: ok, do you know the package name in synaptic ?
<Jordan_U> Plecebo: Yes
<seravitae> is there a channel for specific help with x server?
<Hasrat_USA> okay folks here's another terrific problem: after an otherwise nice installation of ubuntu on my desktop (AMD 64 dual core 3000+ with 1024 MBs of dual-channel DDR2 ram and 160GB HDD) I experienced a rather anoying feature : my usb mouse (Logitech optical wheel mouse) stalls after some time. Unplugging the USB chord and re-plugging it instantly solves the problem. but again after a very few minutes it occurs again
<bruenig> seravitae, this will do for the most part
<christopher> juano__, cups web interface says this  "HP DeskJet 940C Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)"
<Plecebo> Jordan_U, yes what?
<juano__> christopher: you might wanna try a sudo apt-get install $drivername  , to check and be sure its installed properly
<megafauna> Jordan_U_  hmm, still trying
<seravitae> doubt it but ill try
<juano__> christopher: ok, its detecting your printer fine
<Jordan_U> Plecebo: You can switch to a terminal with ctrl + alt + F1
<juano__> christopher: mm seems so though, is that the proper model ?
<seravitae> bruneig - i just deleted nvidia-settings.rc, reset my xconfig to standard twinview because for some reason my X screen was 1280x1024 but my resolution was 1024x768 (i did *not* change this)
<seravitae> so for some reason my entire display was scrolling.
<elias__> where can i get libartsc0?
<seravitae> now i'm back on standard twinview and im still vertically scrolling.
<Jordan_U> megafauna: Use the m key to mute / unmute a channel
<Plecebo> Jordan_U, oh i know, i was saying that i could do that... but how do i get some GUI goin? what can i do at the live cd to get that working?
<seravitae> what the f** caused this and how do i stop it
<christopher> juano__, up exactly the same as what's on the printer
<megafauna> Jordan_U_  k /trying the mute
<juano__> christopher: goo then
<juano__> christopher: good*
<juano__> christopher: mm maybe some settings at printing time
<megafauna> Jordan_U_  :-DDDDDDDD
<Comrade-Sergei_> how do you convert a tar.gz into a .deb using alien?
<megafauna> Jordan_U_  I wonder how I did that....
<juano__> christopher: really not sure what it could be
<Naik0> Hey i cant loginto any session?
<megafauna> Jordan_U_  I mean I wonder how I muted everything
<christopher> juano__, checking logs....
<Naik0> i keep cooming back to gdm
<Jordan_U> Plecebo: What kind of GFX card do you have?
<Naik0> so anoying
<Naik0> please help me somebody
<Plecebo> Jordan_U, it is one of the mobile ati cards x700
<megafauna> Jordan_U_ All sound is working now, Thanks!
<Naik0> Hey i cant loginto any session?
<Naik0> i keep cooming back to gdm
<Comrade-Sergei_> how do you convert a tar.gz into a .deb using alien?
<Naik0> someone have to help me please....
<Jordan_U> Plecebo: If it is supported by the fglrx drivers you can install them from the liveCD using apt
<christopher> juano__, aha. here is an error "E [16/Feb/2007:19:06:43 -0500]  Filter "foomatic-rip" for printer "HpDeskjet940c" not available: No such file or directory"
<Jordan_U> Naik0: What happens when you login using the failsafe gnome session?
<iturk> hey guys i would like to install packages with higher version can i do it with apt? like i am using dapper but maybe i need to use some edgy packets is there a way to do it ?
<Naik0> i keep cooming back to gdm
<Jordan_U> !backports | iturk
<ubotu> iturk: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Jordan_U> Naik0: Even using the failsafe session ( not just the regular login ) ?
<Naik0> Jordan_U: all started with i tried to install beryl then all was freezed so i restartedx
<Naik0> restarted x*
<Hasrat_USA> hi everyone. I was reading a response to a problem in a forum where the responder was saying "Just to inform you that Breezy has no problem with my mouse and laptopJust to inform you that Breezy has no problem with my mouse and laptop". My question is: how do i know what I have? i mean do i have breezy also or do i have something else?
<Naik0> Jordan_U: i tried them alll
<ubuntunewbie> I tried iwconfig eth1 and it showed my wifi card but it doesn't show in my network-manager, anyone help please?
<Jordan_U> Naik0: Did you install XGL also?
<bashi> anybody here got xubuntu?
<Naik0> think so
<Naik0> what is the package name
<Comrade-Sergei_> how do you convert a tar.gz into a .deb using alien? please help!
<krasher> hey why security.ubuntu.com repository is so slow today?
<Jordan_U> Naik0: I would try getting help in #beryl
<Jordan_U> Naik0: Or #xgl
<Jordan_U> !alien | Comrade-Sergei_
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<bashi> anybody know of any light Linux web browsers besides epiphany and fire fox??
<Walski> text based?
<krel> curl!
<bashi> no
<Jordan_U> bashi: lynx2
<Chousuke> kazehakase
<v1rtualcowboy> opera
<Walski> oprah :)
<Chousuke> dillo!
<v1rtualcowboy> is what my friend uses on his suse
<Comrade-Sergei_> Jordan_U yes i know but do you have to down load it
<Paladine> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jordan_U> Comrade-Sergei_: What application are you trying to install, chances are it is available as a .deb somewhere ?
<bashi> thanks people
<Comrade-Sergei_> Jordan_U http://art4linux.org/pages/gnome.html
<Comrade-Sergei_> the web foot one
<bashi> thanks
<geemy> was i able to finally hel;p?
<geemy> awe goodiie
<bashi> thanks again to all!
<geemy> heh
<geemy> he likes us
<geemy> :)
<th1> how do I get xchat to open links in firefox instead of Konqueror??
<nikin> hy
<geemy> sorry
<geemy> dont know
<krasher> hey why security.ubuntu.com repository is so slow today?
<nikin> Wrasher: everyone is downloading i think :D
<Jordan_U> Comrade-Sergei_: That isn't an RPM
<Comrade-Sergei_> Jordan_U yes it is a tar.z
<Jordan_U> Comrade-Sergei_: tar.gz is not RPM
<Jordan_U> Comrade-Sergei_: Just open it with login window preferences
<Comrade-Sergei_> Jordan_U yes i know cant you use alien for that
<Jordan_U> Comrade-Sergei_: No.
<Jordan_U> Comrade-Sergei_: Nor would you need to
<rmd_> krasher: look in the options somewhere... under something like "applications"
<dalani> Is it "apt-get install package"(.deb)???
<dabide> again (my pc keeps crashing..) my misery: i installed ubuntu server 6.10, but physically changed the network card after the installation, before everything worked fine and i could connet via ssh to the server, but afer the change of the nic the server doesnt get an ip-adress from the router, lspci shows it, ifconfig tells that he ip is 127.0.0.1 - i tried in etc/network/interfaces to set it from dhpc to: "iface eth0 inet static     adress 192
<Jordan_U> Comrade-Sergei_: It is already in the format you need it to be
<Comrade-Sergei_> Jordan_U how would you do it then
<Comrade-Sergei_> i run ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Comrade-Sergei_: Just open it with login window preferences
<Comrade-Sergei_> how?
<dalani> to install a single package.deb
<dalani> Is it "apt-get install package"(.deb)???
<bigtoyota479> anyone had problems with nForce 3 chipsets and sata HD's on install??
<Jordan_U> Comrade-Sergei_: System -> Administration -> Login Window then click the Add button
<Comrade-Sergei_> wait i know nm
<shatrat> dalani, dpkg -i file.deb, but are you sure you cant find it in a repo somewhre?
<Comrade-Sergei_> im a noob apparently
<Ian-C> Howdy all!  I'm using Edgy on an x86 with a Rage128 video card.  I selected a screen saver that crashes X each and every time (though thankfully the machine stays up and the Cron jobs run - the reason I put the machine together).  How can I completely turn off the screen saver, or at least change it to one that doesn't crash.  I can't change it via the control panel aplet because that immediately invokes the crash
<dalani> Shatrai no I downloaded the app
<dougb> i have a problem, i did "sudo chmod -x /usr/sbin/dhcbd"  and "sudo chmod -x /usr/sbin/NetworkManager " to stop networkmanager from running, but now I want it back.  I've already tried doing chmod -X to both of them, but it still did not work.  any other ideas?
<dyrne> dabide: the ip of your nic is 127.0.0.1?
<kk_> hi
<krel> dougb: have you tried +x
<shatrat> dalani, I realize, but if you could find whatever youre trying to install in a repository, either main or universe or multiverse, tahts a better solution.  If the .deb is the only source you can find, use dpkg -i to install it
<dabide> dyrne: thats whats under "inet addr:" in ifconfig
<jstarcher> os[Linux 2.6.17-10-386 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 150    @ 2.82GHz]  mem[Physical : 2026MB, 68.7% free]  disk[Total : 291.76GB, 78.60% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 7800 GTX]  sound[] 
<Jordan_U> Ian-C: You need to edit some .desktop files, let me find a link to a thread that might help.
<dalani> shatrat I downloaded a commercial package demo version
<dyrne> dabide: are you sure thats not the loopback   lo device?
<shatrat> dalani, I see, well dpkg is the way to go to install a .deb
<dabide> dyrne: youre right, it is
<dyrne> dabide: heh
<dalani> shatrat thanks
<dabide> so what am i doing wrong? :(
<dyrne> dabide: what do you get if you type sudo ifconfig eth0 up; sudo dhclient eth0
<Jordan_U> Ian-C: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198809 Read through the instructions, you don't need to install xscreensaver since all you want to do is disable a screensaver
<Ian-C> Jordan_U:  Thanks.  I knew I had to edit something, and Googled myself blue trying to find which files.
<Naik0> Jordan_U: i think i know the problem, i checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log and it says something about /dev/wacom error
<dyrne> dabide: should aquire an ipaddress
<dyrne> dabide: assuming the router or whatever is accepting dhcp req
<dabide> dyrne: ficonfig eth0 up: error, no such device
<dabide> dyrne: i dint make any changes to the server after i changed the nic
<dyrne> dabide: what is your configuration? like isp --> router --> computer ?
<dabide> dyrne: its not a router problem, i just checked on my windows pc, the dhpc adress assigning works
<dougb> if my question was answered, i missed it because my computer froze
<dyrne> dabide: cat /etc/iftab or ifconfig -a  what is your device name? eth1?
<Jordan_U> Ian-C: By the way, you should send a bug report about that screensaver
<dabide> ha.. "eth3"
<dyrne> dabide: is that the only nic on the computer youre using?
<au_> bash: syntax error in conditional expression: unexpected token `;'
<au_> bash: syntax error near `;'
<au_>  if [[ $num -eq ${nej[$a] }] ] ; then echo "ahoj"; fi
<dabide> dyrne: yes (but the third one, i remove 2 cards before, ow i hahave only one)
<au_>  if [[ $num -eq ${nej[$a] }] ] ; then echo "ahoj"; fi - why it doesn't work?
<Jordan_U> au_: You might try #bash
<dyrne> dabide: sudo nano /etc/iftab  remove the other lines and assign the current eth3 mac address to eth0, you dont need to but it will avoid confusion.
<dyrne> dabide: or just go ahead and sudo ifconfig eth3 up; sudo dhclient eth3
<Ian-C> Jordan_U:  From what I've read, the fact that several of the 3D screen savers crash X is fairly well known - do you think they really need the Bug Report?
<Mazz> would anyone be able to help with VGA ---> Composite using an nvidia card? all i get is a black screen
<greg_> hi
<Jordan_U> Ian-C: I don't know *shrug* use your own judgement
<bogdan> fete ? :P
<dyrne> dabide: then do sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces and add the lines auto eth0 and the next line iface eth0 inet dhcp
<greg_> how do i open gparted?
<Jordan_U> Mazz: Do you have the Beta nvidia drivers installed?
<Get_A_Fi1> good day all. would this be the place to ask for help adding a second video card, P4 and Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<Jordan_U> greg_: On the LiveCD?
<macrin> hi all,
<Mazz> do not know Jordan
<bogdan> hi
<Mazz> would that make a difference?
<dabide> dyrne: thx alot, its now working
<dyrne> dabide: np
<macrin> i have problem with frequency on nvidia ubuntu 6.10
<greg_> no from installed ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Mazz: Yes
<Mazz> how can i tell?
<dabide> bye
<Mazz> it works fine with a normal monitor and stuff
<Mazz> just doesnt on the tv
<macrin> maybe there is somebdoy that can help me resolve this problem
<Mazz> the little "composite" icon at the top is moving around
<jmalone68> Hello all.  Any LTSP experts in the building
<Mazz> but a black screen
<BHSPitLappy> Hi all.
<Jordan_U> Mazz: Are you trying to install Beryl /compiz?
<Mazz> Nope
<jmalone68> I need help with auto login on Linux Terminal Server under Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Mazz: Oh, sorry, I misunderstood when you said composit, I was thinking composited Window manager :)
<BHSPitLappy> I'm seeking a way to be able to use this laptop so that I can connect to a Wifi network, and then connect an ethernet (crossover, maybe?) cable between it and another computer, thus giving that computer internet access.
<Mazz> ah nono :)
<BHSPitLappy> Any suggestions for getting this done, software-wise?
<Mazz> using vga --> composite for hdtv
<Mazz> im thinking it might be the refresh rate
<sebrock> does anyone know how to change the volume keys on my keyboard to the same volume as the one in the upper right corner?
<dougb> network-manager isn't running for me
<ulysses> Hello everybody
<ulysses> I'm jsut curious
<ulysses> What OS does everybody here use?
<betatux> msdos
<Jordan_U> ulysses: I think most probably use Ubuntu ;)
<DARKGuy> Windows 3.1
<ulysses> If you're gonna use DOS, use FreeDOS
<Jordan_U> MS bob
<DARKGuy> haha
<jmalone68> Trying like mad to get Ubuntu to do what I want!
<betatux> Atari
<ulysses> but seriously, I'm jsut trying to be a moron
<DARKGuy> AmigaOS (?)
<th1> can anyone help me how to change the default browser in KDE with Ubuntu/edgy?
<bruenig> th1, what are you trying to change it to
<th1> firefox from konquerir, bruenig
<Doug52392> hello
<bruenig> th1, sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox
<greg_> ulysses, :O
<blackduck3> Hello
<bruenig> !hi | blackduck3
<ubotu> blackduck3: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DARKGuy> Okaaaaay what the hell? my right screen just got a right shift and I had to scroll it back to the left, o_O!
* DARKGuy shrugs
<Doug52392> I got a question about Ubuntu
<th1> bruenig thanks, that worked! ..
<bruenig> yes I figured it would
<th1> but some people in #kde said it should be in KControl under Components, but it wasn't there
<bruenig> !justask | Doug52392
<ubotu> Doug52392: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dame> Ive inserted new PCI sound card (my previous one was on-board) and now I have sound randomly. Sometimes when I boot I have sound on the on-board card and sometimes on the new PCI card. I want to have sound on both of them every time. What I need to do?
<mahound> hey
<Sergo> who know an good video player
<bruenig> totem
<DARKGuy> Sergo: Totem, VLC
<bruenig> !media players
<Doug52392> How do I install Ubuntu with Windows XP all ready installed and dual-boot between the 2 operating systems?
<DARKGuy> Mplayer too
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
* DARKGuy got pwned by Ubotu
<th1> sergo depends what you want to play and what you have if it is amd64 or i386
<Sergo> totem cannot play .wma
<mahound> i'm having trouble installing gentoo in an lg laptop with a sata hd
<DARKGuy> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mahound> *ubuntu, sorry
<th1> Sergo, but it can if you install w32-codcs
<Sergo> i386
<redguy> Dame: disable you onboard sound card in your BIOS?
<sebrock> ?? where is the keyboard mapping located?
<bruenig> Doug52392, go through the installer on the ubuntu live cd and let it partition for you. It will set up the dual boot and after everything is installed, you will be able to choose when you boot which OS
<mahound> "ata1: port reset"
<Poromenos1> why do I get a  "cannot find encoder MPEG AAC Audio" error when i try to encode with ffmpeg?
<Dame> redguy, I cant get sound on both of them?
<anevelos> Hi room
<bruenig> !hi | anevelos
<ubotu> anevelos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Doug52392> so it does not reformat the hard drive, just resizes the current partition?
<anevelos> All of a sudden I am not able to download updates
<shatrat> Dame, there may be a way to do that, but I dont know it and it would be unusual, Youd have to do some reading
<redguy> Dame: you didn't say you wanted sound on both of them
<bruenig> Doug52392, right if you pick the second option that says it will resize
<SilentDis> hello
<redguy> Dame: sure you can
<lordkeiden> has anyone had a bad experience with HP tech chat? I am conference calling with a rep from executive support on monday about their web support, and would like other cases besides my own. If you have the email of the chat history they usually send after the chat, that is best.
<_siegfried_> I have a new ubuntu installation and I want to print an open office document. I have added my printer but nothing happens when I print from open office.
<th1> Doug52392, as long as you don't have converted your XP disk to a "Dynamic Disk" then you can resize the XP partition with the ubuntu installer
<anevelos> I must have done something
<shatrat> Doug52392, it resizes the NTFS partition, and then creates and formats 2 partitions on the empty space
<bruenig> !offtopic | lordkeiden
<ubotu> lordkeiden: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DJNOVA2006> has anyonde tired out herd4? Im downloading it now
<Dame> redguy, I said i want that but ok. How I get sound on both?
<LjL> tired out? as in, stress testing?
<shatrat> DJNOVA2006, try #ubuntu+1
<DJNOVA2006> any testing?
<anevelos> I get an window on the toolbar that says Starting Administration Application
<anevelos> but the window closes
<Doug52392> does it automaticly set the dual boot up?
<redguy> Dame: hmm that's not very easy as far as i know
<bruenig> anevelos, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dame> !sound
<anevelos> bueno
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bruenig> Doug52392, essentially yes, just check the right option
<blackduck3> I am running ubuntu on a PowerBook G4. i want to know how to boot from disk i am trying to put Dreamlinux
<x-5t4t1c> here goes: I have two HD's one had 1 partition with winxp, 2nd had 6 partitions 1 ntfs, 1 swap, 1 root (ubuntu) and some empty ones, i lost access to my 2nd drive and have bad superblocks, but formatted and installed ubuntu on the 1st one. any ideas?
<shatrat> Doug52392, and remember to defrag first, and back up just in case
<th1> bruenig, regarding that answer you gave me before.. how to set default browser.. where could I have found that out, without asking?
<Doug52392> ok, thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bruenig> th1, don't know, someone told me in here is how I found out
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<th1> heh ok, thanks :)
<Get_A_Fi1> hello
<anevelos> bruenig: I tried that in a terminal but got an error
<bruenig> anevelos, well paste the error, if it is long use pastebin
<bruenig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<anevelos> unable to lookup vaio-laptop via gethostbyname()
<redguy> Dame: www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/ lofiversion/index.php/t48385.html might help you
<DJNOVA2006> my screen res has only one option in 6.10, i only get 640*480 how can i increase it? Is there a driver out there? Its just a standard graphics card built into the motherboard
<SilentDis> while I know many of you DON'T have this bit of hardware... I'd appreciate it if someone could look over the work I did on the Ximeta Netdrive Wiki, for installing in Ubuntu 6.10.  Please tell me if there's glaring problems: http://code.ximeta.com/trac-ndas/wiki/Ubuntu6.10
<bruenig> anevelos, odd error, never seen that before. Sounds like a local problem
<x-5t4t1c> any one know a good program i can run on linux for data recovery? i cannot access partitions on a drive (bad superblocks)
<redguy> darn /me has to remember not to tell people that thigs are not easy
<anevelos> ok thanks
<redguy> x-5t4t1c: giving us the filesystem type might hel helping you
<Flamekebab> I know it's not entirely ubuntu related, but how would I go about adding a command to Firefox to open links intended for Windows? (in this case, the link is xfire:get_game_rig)
<x-5t4t1c> it's the whole drive, ext2, ext3, ntfs
<Naik0> hey my gdm couldnt write to my authority file, so i cant login to any session
<Naik0> how do i fix this?
<DARKGuy> DJNOVA2006: try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver", following the instructions there will help you to choose other resolutions (it will be best to do it out of X, inside a tty terminal)
<x-5t4t1c> not the whole drive, sorry, i have access to a swap partition on there
<bruenig> Naik0, can you get to tty and delete it
<DARKGuy> DJNOVA2006: erm, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shatrat> Flamekebab, well, to do that youd have to be running xfire
<Poromenos1> anevelos: it's probably that ubuntu doesn't do wins resolution
<SilentDis> x-5t4t1c, I think what he was looking for was a pastebin output of this command:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/drive (where drive is hdb or whereever it's located)
<sebrock> please anyone help me with this
<Naik0> bruenig: is it .Xauthority i should delete?
<bruenig> Naik0, sounds like it
<Flamekebab> shatrat, I know and I have it running under Wine
<Flamekebab> it seems to work surprisingly well
<Poromenos1> anevelos: try this: http://www.poromenos.org/node/53
<sebrock> My multimediakeys for volume is changing the wrong volume, how do I change this???
<Poromenos1> why do I get a  "cannot find encoder MPEG AAC Audio" error when i try to encode with ffmpeg?
<shatrat> Flamekebab, there is an xfire plugin for gaim that works well, and you dont have to bother with wine
<bruenig> Naik0, sometimes .Xauthority gets owned by root when you open graphical applications with sudo
<Flamekebab> I know there is, but still, I'm trying to get it working with browser integration
<x-5t4t1c> ok, how do i post that much info?
<Flamekebab> and GAIM doesn't really cut it
<Flamekebab> it's not IMPORTANT, sure, but it's a bit of a challenge
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rmd_> i want to define a custom thunar action to convert .flv to .mpg using ffmpeg.. but i can't quite figure out how to get it to work.  how to i make the output file have a different extention?
<redguy> x-5t4t1c: the only reasonable thing that comes to my mind is dd
<x-5t4t1c> what id dd?
<SilentDis> !dd | x-5t4t1c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x-5t4t1c> what is dd i mean, i ran the fdisk item, and it gave 6 partitions for hdb
<SilentDis> !info dd | x-5t4t1c
<DARKGuy> That's contradictory, ubotu itself shouts when telling people to not to shout =P
<bruenig> x-5t4t1c, do man dd
<ubotu> x-5t4t1c: Package dd does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<shatrat> Flamekebab, I dont know how to do it exactly, but I think what you need to do is change the way that firefox handles xfire: links, but I dont know if theres a way to make linux firefox communicate with xfire in wine.  good luck
<Naik0> how do i kill all x things
<sparr> Naik0: including X?
<Naik0> yepps
<Naik0> something with 3
<sparr> ctrl alt backspace
<DJNOVA2006> Thanks DARKGUY, im going to ask what seems like a stupid question, how do i leave X to get to the terminal? Im a noob
<x-5t4t1c> thank you, I'll try that dd
<blackduck3> I want to install dreamlinux. i use a powerbook  g4. how do i boot it from cd ?
<Naik0> sparr: no not that way
<Naik0> inet 3 or something
<sparr> init 3
<Naik0> ok
<bruenig> blackduck3, put the dreamlinux cd in
<sparr> i dont know if that works in ubuntu...
<DARKGuy> DJNOVA2006: Welcome ^^ that's easy, control + alt + F1 through F6 IIRC
<Frogzoo> DJNOVA2006: ctrl alt f1-f6
<SilentDis> Naik0, I run gnome... I use sudo killall gdm.  that'll leave you empty for all x stuff.  if you want to just restart X, it's ctrl-alt-backspace
<blackduck3> Then ?
<bruenig> blackduck3, it should boot
<anevelos> Thanks all for the help and attention...adios
<Flamekebab> cheers anyway, shatrat
<redguy> DJNOVA2006: after that alt-f7 to get back to X
<blackduck3> I done that nothing happens
<sebrock> how do I change the default volume in alsamixer????
<sparr> redbox: or alt-f8, if you have two X running
<shatrat> blackduck3, reboot, i should boot from CD, if it doesnt you might need to hit F12 or something for a boot menu, or change the boot order in the bios, it will depend on your pc
<bruenig> blackduck3, perhaps bad file or bad burn or maybe your computer and its hardware is not supported
<blackduck3> do I need to write in a command?
<sparr> sebrock: alsactl store 0
<sebrock> spar, what does that do exactly? the zero?
<DARKGuy> Actually, how can I run two X windows separately (so I can kill :0 and leave :1 running, or something like that) but allowing the mouse to navigage between the two ?
<sparr> sebrock: first sound card
<sebrock> sparr ^^
<DARKGuy> *navigate
<shiv> hi
<sebrock> sparr, I only have one, thats not the problem. It's already set, but its a 5.1 card and the wrong volume is changed
<Jackz> I'm using a 7800GT and whenever I go to boot any form of Ubuntu I get artifacts.  I've tried 6.06, 6.10, and even the text-only install of 6.10, which was a disaster.  The artifacts are bearable at first, but as time progresses they RAPIDLY get worse, and after only a few clicks the computer freezes. Any explainations?
<redguy> DARKGuy: hmm x2x perhaps?
<DARKGuy> redguy: x2x? never heard of it :p
<blackduck3> Thanks
<Naik0> gaah its not working!
<DARKGuy> !x2x
<ubotu> x2x: Link two X displays together, simulating a multiheaded display. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.27.svn.20060501-1 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 76 kB
<DARKGuy> Oh :o
<DJNOVA2006> Thanks guys for your help im off to try it out.
<sparr> DARKGuy: just the mouse?  that should work just by having two screens
<DARKGuy> sparr: yeah, I have dual display set up, but sometimes I want to kill the primary monitor and leave the second running, but if I kill :0, :0.1 is linked to it so :/
<sparr> sebrock: you lost me.  you already did alsactl store 0?
<SilentDis> Jackz, i had a very similar problem on my machine.  it turned out to be really bad settings in my bios.  I do remember disabling FastWrite in BIOS went a long way to fixing it.
<Naik0> why cant i login, it says gdm couldnt write to my authority file?
<sparr> DARKGuy: ahh.  ok then, run two whole copies of X on :0 and :1 and use x2x
<Jackz> SilentDis: So just disabling FastWrite in my Bios might fix it?
<dimeotane> Anyone have recommendations for how to backup my system before I resize my partition?  There's so many methods out there:  tar, dar, partimage, dd, and others... I want something easy to restore and reliable... any suggestions?
<bruenig> Naik0, it will involve I am pretty sure deleting some .directories, I am not sure which exactly. starting with .Xauthority I would think
<DARKGuy> sparr: yeah, that's what I'm gonna do now that I know that x2x exists, thanks sparr and redguy :) gotta run!
<atomiku`irssi> What is a good text editor with syntax highlighting n stuff?
<fr500> is there a way to install ubuntu with lvm with the live cd installer
<Naik0> bruenig: i did that..
<sparr> dimeotane: doesnt help now... but next time, partition your system so that you dont lose anything when you reinstall
<bruenig> atomiku`irssi, gedit
<DARKGuy> atomiku`irssi: I like Kate :P
* DARKGuy runs
<atomiku`irssi> gedit eh?
<atomiku`irssi> never knew it had syntax highlighting
<atomiku`irssi> one sec
<bruenig> atomiku`irssi, saved with the right file extensions it does
<Hasrat_USA> i accidentally typed modprobe -i | grep mouse and hit enter. what kinds of problems can it give it to me and how can i get modprobe back to its original configuration?
<atomiku`irssi> Oh.
<sebrock> sparr, I only have 1 soundcard and it is set. But when I enter alsamixer there is a lot of different volume controllers. So when I use the multimediakey for volume on my keyboard the wrong volume gets altered. This was the case with the volume changer on the upper right corner as well before, but that was easy fixed by right-clicking and changing it in prefs.
<dimeotane> sparr: how do you do that?   I've got a 30g partition that I want to resize... what should I do to make a backup?
<Jackz> SilentDis: So just disabling FastWrite in my Bios might fix it?
<redguy> dimeotane: this is just too easy: cp -a <path> ?
<dimeotane> Just incase i screw up my ubuntu system
<atomiku`irssi> Ill give kate a look as well
<Naik0> bruenig: i did delete .Xauthority
<Naik0> still not working
<sparr> sebrock: find out what is catching your keyboard events
<bruenig> Naik0, well what is next, does anyone know, is it .gnome
<SilentDis> Jackz, as I said, that's what got me stability back.  I can't remember all the options I changed though, it was a while ago.  sorry
<redguy> darn
<sebrock> sparr, w8 I might have found a solution
<sparr> dimeotane: you shouldnt resize :-p
<redguy> cp -a <old_path> <new_path>
<Naik0> bruenig: delete .gnome directory?
<Jackz> Alright, I'll try just the FastWrite to begin with.  If that doesn't work, I'll be back!
<atomiku`irssi> okay
<atomiku`irssi> ill try kate
<atomiku`irssi> thanks
<Naik0> maybe i can remove and install gdm again
<bruenig> Naik0, I have never had this problem, I have seen others solve it by deleting some .directories. I don't know which, maybe somebody else does.
<dimeotane> redguy: cp is better than : tar, dar, rsync ... any reason why?
<sparr> atomiku`irssi: kate is by far the best gui editor ive found for linux for general purpose editing.  it isnt the best at any one thing but it does a lot of things well.  also, it uses embeddable KDE controls for the editor, the browser, the terminal, etc...  so its easy to extend
<dimeotane> sparr:  what do you suggest I should do if I'm runninng out of room, instead of resizing?
<sebrock> sparr, ok so the straight question is how do I change which of the volumes in alsamixer is set to default. By that everything will work out
<sparr> dimeotane: what is the partition for?
<dimeotane> ubuntu
<sparr> dimeotane: your root?
<dimeotane> yup
<sparr> dimeotane: move /home to its own new partition
<redguy> dimeotane: well, it's on every reasonable rescue cd......... and even in most initrds :-)
<Naik0> bruenig: do you think it will work if i remove gdm and install it again?
<bruenig> Naik0, no
<sparr> sebrock: i dont think alsamixer has anything to do with your problem
<Naik0> ok
<dimeotane> sparr: didn't know that was possible!  cool..
<bruenig> the config file will still be there, maybe if you purge it could work, but still not certain there either
<Frogzoo> atomiku`irssi: emacs does everything
<Hasrat_USA> can anyone please answer this question: i accidentally typed modprobe -i | grep mouse and hit enter. what kinds of problems can it give it to me and how can i get modprobe back to its original configuration?
<Naik0> maybe delete .gnome*
<GMWeezel> Is there a theme manager for Ubunutu to remember my panel positions, transparency, background, icon set, window style, etc.?
<sparr> dimeotane: make a new partition.  close everything but one shell, copy your home to the new partition.  edit fstab to mount the new partition as /home.  move the old contents of /home out of the way.  mount the new /home.  enjoy
<atomiku`irssi> Frogzoo: I'll try emacs as well, thanks :)
<redguy> emacs can do emacs...
<dimeotane> thx guys for all the great suggestions... the ubuntu support community is always so inspiring
<spookyx> well  i have to say,  i like ubuntu  i have been running freebsd for many years,  switched to ubuntu because i needed flash and newer java for some development work i am doing  :D
<sparr> dimeotane: any folder can be mounted from its own partition.  /home is the first choice, and the best, because its the one you most want to preserve if/when you reinstall the OS
<shatrat> GMWeezel, Im not sure what you mean, it should remember all that stuff automatically between log ins
<Frogzoo> !gnome-art | GMWeezel
<ubotu> gmweezel: gnome-art: install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 200 kB
<sparr> dimeotane: /boot on its own partition is nice if you do weird multi-OS things.  /opt on its own partition was popular back when a lot of software installed there, not so much any more
<sebrock> sparr, it would be one way of solving it. By simply changing which volume that gets altered as default. This is the exact thing I had to change for the graphical volume meter to work aswell, after install it was set to center and then I choose front and everything is fine... so I want to do the same thing with alsa
<GMWeezel> shatrat: So I can save my settings for different looks; e.g. say one month I want a blue them or a red one; I dont want to have to manually change all my settings again.
<Sergo> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sparr> sebrock: why do you think alsamixer is involved with your multimedia keys?
<shatrat> GMWeezel, you could back up the settings files
* Frogzoo wonders why gnome-art isn't in the base install...
<GMWeezel> frogzoo: I need to manage profiles for custom settings.
<sparr> Frogzoo: i wonder why kde isnt in the base install  :-p
<GMWeezel> frogzoo: Not download new ones; e.g. automatically remember my background, icon set and window styles.
<sebrock> sparr, honestly... that WOULD solve it
<sparr> sebrock: what do you mean by 'default' in alsamixer anyways?
<sebrock> forgett the multimediakeys, they >work< just for the wrong volume
<Frogzoo> GMWeezel: system -> prefs -> theme
<sparr> sebrock: when you press the mmkeys, some program gets run to change the volume.  i doubt that program is related to alsamixer at all.
<GMWeezel> frogzoo: The background though.
<GMWeezel> frogzoo: granted I'm probably just being lazy but...
<Jackz> Ack. I couldn't find it. >.<
<crimsun> sebrock: unless you use feisty (with the new hotkey configuration), you'd need to expose the correct control via alsa.
<fr500> is there a way to install ubuntu with lvm with the live cd installer
<Frogzoo> GMWeezel: gnome-art
<shatrat> GMWeezel, i believe if you back up your .gnome folder and then restore it later it should revert all settings, or you could probably just back up certain files but I havent check what files save what settings
<GMWeezel> frogzoo: also, that wont save panel placement, transparency or the background
<sebrock> sparr, I have a 5.1 card, when pressing the keys the first meter gets changed which I dont have any output for anyway. So I need it to be for "Front Speakers"
<Flannel> fr500: no, you need the alternate CD
<crimsun> sebrock: in other words, we need more information. What's the lspci -nv output, and what's the cat /proc/asound/modules output?
<sparr> sebrock: why are you talking about alsamixer?  you need to be working with the program linked to your mm keys
<whonicca> i use imgburn via wine, how do i find the icon it uses on windows so i can assign the same icon to it under linux
<Jackz> Anyone have a definate answer as to why when booting Ubuntu, even without it installed, I have artifacts, that within clicks become much worse, and freeze my computer?
<Sergo> is the codec w32codecs required for playing .wmv ?
<megafauna> Hi, my mp3 collection sounds really poor, should I be using a different decoder?
<sparr> Sergo: not neccessarily, but usually.
<crimsun> Sergo: for certain versions of wmv, yes.
<bruenig> !quicktime | megafauna
<spookyx> Jackz  bad video card or driver?
<ubotu> megafauna: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Frogzoo> GMWeezel: sys -> prefs -> session to save layout
<bobofett> GMWeezel I think I know what you are saying and sounds like the best thing for you is to learn how to create new themes and styles and create some just the way you like it...save them and then you can swtich to them just like any other theme.
<sebrock> sparr, that would works aswell, but the easy way would be to do the same thing with alsamixer as with the graphical volume changer, I know that this is implemented in 1.0.14
<Sergo> i cannot play wmv, cannt install w32codecs, don't know what to do :(
<crimsun> sebrock: eh, we made no such change in 1.0.14...
<bruenig> Sergo, you can't install w32codecs?
<megafauna> Thanks Uboto! U beautiful inamimate and inincarnate guru!
<ninn> test
<Frogzoo> @ninn
<Jackz> Spookyx: It works fine with Windows
<sebrock> see this crimsun: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=506741
<Jackz> I can play graphics intensive games fine, but windows man..
<Sergo> nope... the terminal says that sudo cannot return an valid version for it
<sparr> sebrock: i think youre confused.  alsamixer has *NOTHING* to do with whatever is between your mmkeys and your volumes
<Jackz> err Ubuntu, Man, it owns me
<Sergo> something of this
<GMWeezel> Thanks all; might end up writing something myself since there doesn't seem to be a one-app solution to remember panel placement, background and theme.
<sebrock> sparr this goes for you as well: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=506741
<sebrock> that is exaclty my problem
<crimsun> sebrock: no, I know Tobin's work
<spookyx> Jackz driver might not,  i had that problem with an nvidia card.  i loaded the nvidia drivers,  worked fine then
<mark_> anyone know how to convert from an img file to an iso?
<sparr> sebrock: that guy is confused too
<Api984> this ubuntu is great
<Jackz> Well
<bruenig> Sergo, wget http://debian.nsu.ru/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Jackz> Well
<Api984> all my hardware works
<bruenig> Sergo, do one and then the other
<sparr> sebrock: alsamixer has nothing to do with your problem.  alsamixer is just ONE program that can adjust alsa mixers (not to be confused with alsamixer)
<sebrock> sparr, well he solved it with 1.0.14rc1 anyways :D
<Jackz> I don't have the ability to load them before it craps out
<crimsun> sebrock: that work does not, at all, touch hotkey assignment
<Sergo> ok
<Api984> Xine LIB...
<Api984> it has all codecs in...
<sebrock> crimsun? did you read the post? He SOLVED it...
<Illnor> stupid newbie question: i'm dual booting xp and ubuntu, whats the most efficient way to play all of the mp3s from my other hard drives?
<megafauna> bruenig Thanks, I will check it out.
<crimsun> sebrock: I don't think you read what I typed :)
<bruenig> !quicktime | Illnor
<ubotu> Illnor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sparr> sebrock: he says he solved it.  and has a patch.  and then he never posted again for 3 months.  i doubt he solved it, and i know he didnt solve it doing anything with alsamixer
<crimsun> sebrock: I _know_ his work; I'm the alsa maintainer for Ubuntu.
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<sebrock> whos work?
<Jackz> Is there any way to load the nvidia drivers before even installing Ubuntu?
<dredhammer> can KVM be compiled in Edgy or is it only for Fiesty?
<crimsun> sebrock: Tobin Davis's.
<crimsun> sebrock: aka GrueMaster.
<sebrock> so this line: EDIT: Fixed with alsa 1.0.14rc1 is pure BS from barcode_linux?
<gaspipe1> hey people
<sparr> sebrock: ill try to make this simple...  your sound driver for ALSA provides a number of "mixers", controls for adjusting various channels.  the program named "alsamixer" provides an ncurses GUI for accessing the ALSA mixers.  *SOME OTHER PROGRAM* is being run when you press your mm keys, and THAT program is accessing the wrong ALSA mixer, which has nothing to do with the program named alsamixer.
<spookyx> Jackz,  from console maybe
<bruenig> !hi | gaspipe1
<ubotu> gaspipe1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<crimsun> sebrock: you're not understanding the problem.
<crimsun> sebrock: the problem is that the original pin-out/in configuration was wrong. He fixed it. It has nothing to do with hotkey "assignment".
<Naik0> im going crazy
* sebrock breathing heavily :)
<sebrock> hmm ok
<bruenig> Naik0, try sudo chown -R username:username ~
<Doug52392> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu, but the installer keeps freezing after I select "resize IDE1 Master, partition 1 (hda1) and use freed space" and select 14gb to free up.
<sparr> sebrock: i think that the edit in that thread is just saying that the default mixer was changed for his driver in a new version of alsa.  you could post a bug and be patient and hope the same happens for your driver.
<holycow> Doug52392, your using the live cd aren't you?
<Jackz> Agh, I don't know how to use the console that well, mang!
<Music_Shuffle> Ok, every new window I try to open...vanishes. Ideas anyone?
<Doug52392> yes
<holycow> lol
<holycow> Doug52392, its VERY buggy especially at that part.  download the alternate cd and use the text based d-i installer.
<sebrock> the card is in no way new, it's a 24-bit onboard Soundblaster
<crimsun> sebrock: we've _already_ fixed it in feisty. The changes are too invasive to backport to current edgy - a stable release - so I haven't done it.
<holycow> it works very well, its a mature piece of code
<bruenig> it is more difficult for a newb though to setup dual boot that way
<savant_> hm... can i mount my old windows harddisk somehow, to copy over some things? (ntfs)
<mark_> Music_Shuffle: If it were windows, I'd tell you to reboot!  (but I'd still try a restart.  had that once)
<rmd_> i'm trying to setup a custom action that converts flv to mpeg using ffmpeg.. but i cant quite figure out how to configure the action to chnage the file extension to for the output file entry
<Frogzoo> !ntfs | savant_
<ubotu> savant_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<sparr> savant_: sudo mkdir /media/hdz9 && mount /dev/hdz9 /media/hdz9
<sebrock> thing is this: if I run alsamixer and then press my mmkeys only the first leveler gets altered, and I want the fourth leveler to alter :D
<crimsun> sebrock: and are you running current feisty? ;)
<gaspipe1> i saw on digg that the new version of ubuntu is out....
<gaspipe1> anyone try it yet?
<crimsun> gaspipe1: you mean another milestone.
<sparr> sebrock: alsamixer is showing you the state of the mixers.  some other program is actually changing them when you press the keys.  go figure out what that other program is, thats step 1.
<savant_> thx, Frogzoo
<atomiku`irssi> So I wanna write a basic application in C++. I wanna make it have a GUI. How would I do this? Maybe theres some GTK libraries I have to use or something?
<sebrock> crimsun, and the little graphical meter shows up as well
<Sergo> does anyone know if the RealPlayer10GOLD is freeware ?
<crimsun> Sergo: for certain connotations of "free"
<Doug52392> do I have to burn the alternate CD, or can I just stick it on a flash drive, because I burned Ubuntu on the last CD-R i had.
<gaspipe1> errr... brb
<Jackz> Anyone have a definate answer as to why when booting Ubuntu, even without it installed, I have artifacts, that within clicks become much worse, and freeze my computer?
<crimsun> atomiku`irssi: wxwidgets2.6, ultimate++, etc.
<holycow> atomiku`irssi, gtkmm yes, or you can use qt with the pretty darned nice kde dev ide
<Toki> does anyone know where the button/icon for the gnome shutdown applet is, or what package it comes in
<atomiku`irssi> Okay, thanks crimsun. I'll do some googling
<sparr> Jackz: have you run memtest from the live cd?
<Jackz> No?
<sparr> do
<bruenig> rmd_, rename s/.flv/.mpg/ file
<atomiku`irssi> So I just assume its pretty straight foward? Like making buttons? supply the x/y coordinates to some makebutton function or something lol
<sparr> sounds like bad ram
<Jackz> >.<
<Jackz> Better not be.
<BalsamicChicken> hello
<Jackz> But I'll be back with the results.
<crimsun> atomiku`irssi: depends on the toolkit [and api]  you use.
<atomiku`irssi> Okay cool :)
<Naik0> please can somebody help me! i cant login to any session!
<sebrock> ok goodnight
<Naik0> i just keep cooming back to GDM
<rmd_> bruenig: what?
<BalsamicChicken> Hi, How do i use command line to cd to a folder whose name has spaces in them?
<holycow> Naik0, easiest solution: reinstall
<rmd_> BalsamicChicken: use the "\"
<sparr> BalsamicChicken: "foo\ bar"
<Naik0> holycow: reinstall ubuntu?!
<rmd_> ex: "/Program\ Files"
<BalsamicChicken> rmd_ sparr, thx alot guys
<sparr> BalsamicChicken: without the quotes...  or just "foo bar" with actual quotes  :)
<bleanna_unux> how can i customize ubuntu to install only the packages i want during setup? i don't want openoffice or the multimedia apps...
<bruenig> rmd_, that should change the file extension
<BalsamicChicken> sparr cool thx
<holycow> Naik0, why not?  you can spend days googling the solution to that or you can reinstall in 15 minutes
<sparr> bleanna_unux: dont use the gui setup
<sparr> bleanna_unux: and probably dont use the Desktop CD at all
<Frogzoo> bleanna_unux: check the wiki - ubuntu customization
<bruenig> you can adapt to fit the script or whatever you are doing
<imsocute> can someone help me?
<bruenig> !anyone | imsocute
<ubotu> imsocute: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Frogzoo> imsocute: we don't know
<shatrat> imsocute, that depends on how cute you are
<Sergo> bruenig 404 Not Found :(
<bruenig> !w32codecs | Sergo
<ubotu> Sergo: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<imsocute> where can i find the command line of lxg?
<GaiaX11> Sergo:  dpkg --info realplayer
<imsocute> xgl i mean
<bruenig> !xgl | imsocute
<ubotu> imsocute: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Frogzoo> imsocute: binaries typically are in /usr/bin
<Doug52392> where do I find the alternate cd?
<GaiaX11> Sergo:  dpkg -s realplay
<Sergo> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> Doug52392, ubuntu.com then go to download and keep navigating
<zachtib> does anyone here know much about a11y? I'm having some trouble.  With a11y enabled, my program will not run.  It starts, but freezes as soon as the window is drawn.  I can't get a11y working on edgy to test this out myself, however, so this is becomeing very hard to debug
<Doug52392> ok
<Sergo> GaiaX11 i didnt installed realplay yet::)
<atomiku`irssi> By the way, does gtkmm already come with ubuntu?
<holycow> everything is in the repos, but you haveto google how the parts come together
<holycow> its not like the ms world where the ide typically contains pretty much everything including a compiler
<bruenig> holycow, explain that
<holycow> which part? the part where everything is in the repo or the part where everything is in the repo?
<bruenig> the part of google how parts come together
<bruenig> dependencies are satisfied, are you talking of something else
<holycow> bruenig, i think you need to pick a fight with someone else
<holycow> your not going to win one with me
<holycow> guaranteed
<BalsamicChicken> sparr what if the folder has name "hello world!!!", when i do cd "hello world!!!" it complains about !!!
<bruenig> lol, there was no fight being picked, I am trying to understand what you are saying
<megafauna> Hi, my help button in Amarok doesn't work (Can't launch the KDE help centre). Is the handbook online or how do I fix this? I want to learn about labels
<LjL> BalsamicChicken: there are characters that you need to escape. space and ! are such characters
<LjL> BalsamicChicken: they can be escaped by prefixing a \, that is "\ " and "\!"
<holycow> nothing to understand i wasn't talking to you, scroll up to see atomiku`irssi comments, i'm too lazy to copy paste and the topic is too wide for me to bother when google is out there (in regard to atmoks comments that is)
<zen> alright, what's the point of the backport repos?
<bobofett> lol hahah I thought the same thing bruenig I was watching this one unfold a bit....hahaha...damn internet missundersandings.
<zen> Cause I added them temporarily, and they had a bunch of updates....
<LjL> !backports > zen    (zen, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> zen: you added repos without knowing what the point of said repos is? ungood.
<holycow> zen, ubuntu releases only get security patches, sometimes new software needs to be backproted because it is important enough
* bruenig departs while things are civil
<Flannel> zen: usually with backports you just download and manually install, instead of adding the full repository
<zen> LjL, I added them on them on the advice of Ubuntuguide.org, and considering they came from Ubuntu, I considered it pretty safe...
<LjL> zen: they're generally pretty safe.
<jonathan__> hey all
<LjL> zen: but if you notice, there *is* a huge disclaimer in sources.list
<patrick_> gnomad? 2.8.10, anyone able to install this? i need it to connect my creative  zen with my computer
<jonathan__> im trying to convert a wma file in audacity where would i find the libmp3lame.so
<jonathan__> where do i find that
<LjL> !find libmp3lame | jonathan__
<crimsun> !liblame0-dev
<zen> So is it a good thing to have them enabled, or should I leave them off generally?  (With the understanding that I like the newest and greatest, but I don't want unstable stuff.)
<ubotu> jonathan__: Package/file libmp3lame does not exist in edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liblame0-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> !liblame-dev
<ubotu> liblame-dev: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 201 kB, installed size 540 kB
<jonathan__> ?
<Quintin> zen: I should think you need them off.
<CapaH> Question, I cannot seem to apt-get install winesetuptk --- is there some other package I should get in its place?
<Comrade-Sergei> is it possible to easily change the splash screen?
<jonathan__> audacity sais that it uses lame to encode in mpe
<LjL> !usplash > Comrade-Sergei    (Comrade-Sergei, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: i wouldn't say "easily" perhaps
<jonathan__> and this is  audacity
<crimsun> jonathan__: libmp3lame.so is specific to the liblame-dev package.
<Quintin> jonathan__: anytime you do something like that.. you will lose quality, fyi
<crimsun> (it's a symbolic link)
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL is it like a menu option or a kernal crack?
<jonathan__> what is the best way to convert it
<LjL> hm, that might be why the bot doesn't get it...?
<jonathan__> i tried soundkonverter i keep getting an error
<Meshyf> Hey guys I'm following this guide http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html   and it says to comment everything out. What does that mean?
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei, it is what the bot said it is
<Comrade-Sergei> i see that now
<atomiku`irssi> so... What gtkmm do I have to install?
<atomiku`irssi> Ive got alot of options here....
<jonathan__> is it worth the quality loss crimsun
<BalsamicChicken> LjL thx for the tips on "\", I found out I could use tab, which was easier for a newbie like me lol
<BalsamicChicken> thx everyone, g2g for now
<LjL> jonathan__: imho, not. converting a lossy audio format into another lossy one, for storage, is never a good idea.
<headphase> hello
<jonathan__> i was goign to convert it to mp3 usin soundkonverter with it set to high quality
<zen> now, a bit of advice...
<jonathan__> was going to convert it to wave or ogg in audacity
<LjL> jonathan__: and the question is, why? you lose quality, you get a bigger file, and mp3 is patented too
<zen> should I use Adobe's flash off the site, or UbuntuGuide.org's flash player instructions?
<jonathan__> what should i convert my music too
<jonathan__> flac
<LjL> !flash > zen    (zen, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL not worth it
<zen> Alright...I should try asking ubotu next time before y'all...
<Comrade-Sergei> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Meshyf> !comment
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comment - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jonathan__> what format should i convert it to then
<LjL> jonathan__: if you feel you have to convert your lossily compressed files into something else, FLAC is probably the least of your evils.
<headphase> I am having trouble getting my Intel 945 driver to work.  I have the code right in xorg and have tried 915resolution to no avail.  It seems like the resoultion is overriden when I boot up ubuntu.
<LjL> jonathan__: who's saying you should convert them in the first place?
<Meshyf> Hey guys I'm following this guide http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html   and it says to comment everything out. What does that mean?
<cpk1> cant go wrong with flac
<jonathan__> ok but i was doing that using a program but my audio files in windows ended up really big
<holycow> headphase, did you make sure the correct resolution option is in your xorg.conf file?
<jonathan__> ljl i have such a variety of formats i just want to uniform them into one format
<cpk1> Meshyf: a line that starts with # is commented out
<holycow> headphase, i've noticed on occasion 915 resolution doesn't modify xorg.conf properly
<hossasaur> hey, why is it that when i type 'sudo gedit' at the terminal it just sits there and doesn't open gedit?
<LjL> jonathan__: of course, FLAC is lossless -- that means files will be an order of magnitude bigger than MP3, WMA or Vorbis
<Meshyf> cpk1: Thanks much :D
<hossasaur> if i type gedit, it opens, if i type sudo gedit, it doens't
<holycow> hossasaur, because you need to do gksudo gedit
<jonathan__> so converting to flac is worth the size increase
<LjL> jonathan__, rip them again. converting lossy->lossy is simply a stupid idea
<LjL> jonathan__: i don't know if it's "worth" it. i know you won't lose quality
<LjL> it's just like converting to PCM (i.e. WAV), but a bit smaller
<jonathan__> couldnt i just convert them using soundkonverter to convert them to flac
<hossasaur> holycow: it says authentication failed
<headphase> holycow: I have tried booting up with both xorg modified and 915resolution modifed.
<LjL> i don't know which formats soundkonverter supports. maybe.
<atomiku`irssi> How do I install GTKMM?
<holycow> hossasaur, ah thats something different.  i haven't ever heard of that
<jonathan__> o
<holycow> hossasaur, i won't be able to help :/
<bobofett> The best thing to do jonathan_ is to get them again..rip them, download them whatever again in the format you want....but keep your player options wide too so you can play lots of different kinds of files then you don't have to worry about if some of mp3 or ogg or whatever.
<bobofett> just my 2 cents.
<jonathan__> it supports tons of formats flac being one of them
<jonathan__> even itunes m4a format
<imsocute> my beryl always crashes..i have ati 9250 series and i don't know where to find the fix....anybody?
<jonathan__> ty ljl if i have any more questions ill be back
<holycow> imsocute, wrong channel, try #ubuntu-beryl or #ubuntu
<holycow> imsocute, beryl is very early and buggy piece of software
<headphase> holycow: I have also tried setting to driver to i810 and vesa.
<holycow> you should be expecting it to crash and of course it does
<holycow> especially with ati video cards
<imsocute> ohhh
<Phrozen_One> how come sometimes I experience an "odd" menu list, such as you have to scroll through it to see everything listed in the menu, is it something related to gtk and redrawing of the menu?
<holycow> headphase, how about this idea .... did you accidentally chmod your xorg.conf file to something other than ... what is it iagain ... root?
<holycow> *hmm*
<holycow> ah yeah root.root
<headphase> holycow: I moded it in root
<hossasaur> ok, when i'm testing my wpa_supplicant.conf, i get invalid cypher error messages
<LjL> imsocute: it's so unstable and experimental that we have a separate channel for it and its friends, #ubuntu-effects
<Toki> can anyone DCC me their  gnome-shutdowns from /usr/share/icons/gnome
<holycow> headphase, i am guessing there is a permissions issue ... but i can't really help with that to be honest.  i don't feel like reasearching for you.  may i suggest a non answer ... reinstall?  it just might be faster than searching for a solution
<headphase> holycow: I made a xorg_backup file as well
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<headphase> holycow: reinstall ubuntu?
<dimeotane> headphase: you on a laptop?
<headphase> dimeotane: yes, Intel Inspiron e1405
<holycow> headphase, if its a permissions issue and your a noob its going to be hell tracking it down.  it just might be faster to reinstall yeah.
<dimeotane> there's a i915 package that I recall needing to install when i put ubuntu edgy on my dell
<headphase> dimeotane: I mean Dell
<dimeotane> I think that gave me my full 1280 resolution
<Spark> ubuntu seems not to be executing my .Xclients file
<headphase> dimeotane: dri-Intel-3.4.3006-20051209.i386.rpm?
<Spark> the permissions are 755
<Spark> is there another name for this file in ubuntu? it seems to be completely ignored
<dimeotane> sudo apt-get install 915resolution
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Pelo> Spark,  can you expand on your problem ? what symptoms are you getting ?
<headphase> dimeotane: ok, but I've done this 10 times before
<dimeotane> youre using ubuntu right?
<headphase> dimeotane: yes
<headphase> dimeotane: dapper drake
<dimeotane> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326864&highlight=915resolution
<Spark> Pelo: it's not being executed at all i think
<Spark> no idea why
<dimeotane> oh I'm on edgy.. I wonder if that's the difference?
<Meshyf> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Pelo> Spark,  you can try looking it up in the forum
<Plecebo> why would i be able to log into x but switching to a terminal will not display anything but gibberish... is there a way i can get to a working terminal from the login prompt (ctrl + alt + f1 gives gibberish)
<headphase> dimeotane: I've posted on there
<headphase> holycow: could it be a bad iso file?
<Pelo> Spark,  do you mean X isn't starting and you are not getting a GUI ?
<holycow> headphase, sure
<holycow> did you do a checksum on it?
<Spark> Pelo: no it starts fine, it just doesn't execute ~/.Xclients
<agnostic>  anyone using notebook HP 500 CM-350?
<Spark> so my xset and xmodmap stuff doesn't happen
<headphase> holycow: yes, it had a mismatch
<holycow> time to download another methinks
<dimeotane> theres a few more threads about this on ubuntuforums.org. ... search the 915resolution keyword
<Toma-> Hehe. Automatix2 depends on an icon theme? :/
<headphase> holycow: I can't find a good source to download
<dimeotane> anyone use tuxcards?
<Pelo> Toma-,  automatix installs restricted packages, themes shouldn'T realy matter
<Toma-> Pelo: yeh i know. those bizarre packagers that made the deb made it depend on tango-icon-theme. weird!
<dimeotane> I'm trying to find the icon for it... the .deb file doesn't install the package into the gnome menu...
<Toma-> dimeotane: youll have to restart the gnome-panel...
<shiv> I am using xchat-gnome and I am not able to open URLs from it. It says this "There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location."
<Toki> can anyone point me in the direction of the gnome-shutdown icons?
<Toma-> dimeotane: press Alt+F2 then run "killall gnome-panel"
<holycow> shiv, may i recommend you remove that and just use xchat instead?
<holycow> shiv, xchat now has a hierarchical view like xchat-gnome so there is no point in using it
<holycow> and it actually works
<shiv> holycow: Why? I like xchat-gnome some how
<shiv> holycow: I see
<holycow> shiv, because it doesn't work? :)
<jonathan__> what other good audio converters r there
<Spark> is anyone here succesfully using a .Xclients file?
<jpoeta> anybody knows
<jpoeta> HOW INSTALL GDM
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<shiv> holycow: I need to set autostart autojoin for channels, I can do that in xchat as well is that correct?
<Spark> it's not the sort of thing that doesnt work
<LjL> jpoeta: GDM is always installed by default on a normal Ubuntu
<Pelo> jpoeta, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Spark> it's only a script :)
<Toma-> jpoeta: 'sudo apt-get install gdm'
<jonathan__> ljl what other good audio converters r out there
<Toma-> jonathan__: soundconverter works a treat
<jpoeta> yes
<holycow> shiv, of course.  xchat is a very old piece of software, xchat-gnome only appeared in the last year.
<dimeotane> toma: so youre saying tuxcards should be installed from the .deb file into the menu?  I rebooted and it's not there...
<jpoeta>  i know
<Toma-> dimeotane: oh weird.
<LjL> jonathan__, don't know, if i had to convert audio i'd probably just pipe a decoder into an encoder
<Toki> can anyone tell me where the gnome startup script is, im trying to add beryl-manager to the startup
<dimeotane> toma: you installed tuxcards?
<Toma-> dimeotane: was it an ubuntu .deb file?
<jonathan__> ya well its taking a really long time to decode the song its seems to be stuck at 14%
<Toma-> dimeotane: no :) i dont run gnome either
<dimeotane> toma: not ubuntu specfic
<jpoeta> thanks
<rio`> hi i installed ubuntu and try to get the nvidia driver from nvidia.com running
<jpoeta> sorry
<Pelo> Toma-,  a .deb file is a debian package,  they can be easily installed in ubuntu
<rio`> but i always get "API mismatch"
<jpoeta> but i dont skeak english very fluency
<rio`> whats wrong?
<Spark> sigh, i may just uninstall gdm and run startx
<Spark> that works fine
<Toma-> Pelo: thanks for the tip. sometimes debian packages dont respect the default .desktop locations in ubuntu.
<jpoeta> anybody knows
<Toma-> especially if its a 3rd party debian package
<jpoeta> a ubuntu spanish chanel
<Pelo> jpoeta,  #ubuntu-sp
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pelo> sorry
<Toma-> dimeotane: try running "locate tuxcards | grep .desktop"
<Toma-> thats assuming youve run 'updatedb' tho :)
<dimeotane> sudo updatedb ?
<Toma-> you bet
<jpoeta> how i install a theme in gmd
<jpoeta> ?
<dimeotane> that locate command has been coming in handy lately
<Toma-> it is quite quick
<Toma-> jpoeta: run 'sudo gdmsetup'
<dimeotane> why the  .desktop ?
<unop> Toki,  gnome autostart or X autostart?
<dimeotane> the icon is called tuxcards.xpm
<jpoeta> apurate
<Toki> gnome
<Toma-> dimeotane: in all honesty, it might pay just to make a new one yourself
<dimeotane> true
<jpoeta> thaks
<unop> Toki,  ~/.config/autostart -- and you need to create your entry in there -- create one in the GUI and follow it's template
<Toki> thanks
<dimeotane> still curious why you suggested the grep .desktop
<Toma-> dimeotane: the deb file might have thrown the .desktop file into a different directory
<Toma-> would have been a simple mv to get it fixed
<dimeotane> .desktop files are where icons are located?
<Toma-> that is assuming, that the packager actually included a .desktop file to begin with
<unop> Toma-,  whats the name of the package you installed?
<Toma-> .desktop files are the launchers
<dimeotane> .local/share/applications/tuxcards.desktop
<Toma-> unop: Nothing today :D
<jpoeta> oie manicero
<jpoeta> ya solucione
<|LF-r|> hello i need help, im trying to browse one of my partitions in linux but it says i dont have the permission to
<jpoeta> creo todo
<cartman368> jajaja
<jpoeta> por el msn
<unop> Toma-,  ahh, n/m .. i thought it was you looking for the .desktop
<jpoeta> te digo
<jpoeta> graciasssssssssssss
<jpoeta> thankkkkk
<Toma-> unop: its dimeotane looking for it
<Mazz> is there an easy way to change refresh rates?
<dynamicreflux> can someone please give me guidelines to install a logitech quickcam ?
<cartman368> como instalo un theme d gdm n ubuntu?
<unop> dimeotane,  dpkg -L packagename -- should list the files it has installed on your machine
<Meshyf> Following this guide: http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html I get to the eate a file called /etc/default/wpasupplicant, add entry ENABLED=0 and save the file   step and I don't know how to create the file. I go into gedit and try saving it to the right directory but I can't save it because it says I don't have acess privileges to it :\
<Toma-> dynamicreflux: plug it in. use it..
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dynamicreflux> how does one just "use it"
<Toma-> dynamicreflux: what do you want to do with it?
<dynamicreflux> use it in skype
<|LF-r|> im trying to browse one of my partitions in linux but it says i dont have the permission to, how can i give myself permission?
<dynamicreflux> but is there a way to "test" it so to speak
<Toma-> dynamicreflux: not sure if skype for linux supports webcams... but anyway, install skype. use it! :D
<dynamicreflux> toma-: is there a way to "test" it tho man
<Toma-> yep! hang on... forgotten the name of it
<unop> |LF-r|,  which partition?  please do an "ls -ld" on it
<unop> |LF-r|,  and let us know what you see there
<dynamicreflux> thanks toma-
<Toma-> dynamicreflux: gqcam works fine
<unop> apt-cache search webcam
<Toma-> or camorama
<unop> !info webcam
<ubotu> webcam: capture and upload images. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Toma-> thats a CLI tool tho unop :)
<unop> Toma-,  and you guys were "testing" right? :>)
<Toma-> theres prettier ways to test!
<Meshyf>  Following this guide: http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html I get to the eate a file called /etc/default/wpasupplicant, add entry ENABLED=0 and save the file   step and I don't know how to create the file. I go into gedit and try saving it to the right directory but I can't save it because it says I don't have acess privileges to it :\
<Toma-> Meshyf: use "gksu gedit" instead of simply gedit
<Meshyf> Toma: Thanks :D
<mike1o> im trying to install ubuntu on my friend's PC but i messed up with apt trust* files and get this http://pastebin.com/882564 error when i try to install vlc... is there any way i can reset/reconfigure  apt ?
<mike1o> i have all the repos in my sources.list
<Shaezsche> if i compile a custom kernel, will it still get autoupdated with the latest patches through ubuntu??
<jpoeta> how install a gdk theme
<jpoeta> ??
<Comrade-Sergei> how can you access ntfs drives in ubuntu
<mackinac> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Comrade-Sergei> i cant reformat
<Comrade-Sergei> i have data on the drive
<mackinac> nobody said to
<Pici> !ntfs | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Comrade-Sergei> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Comrade-Sergei> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Shaezsche> if i compile a custom kernel, will it still get autoupdated with the latest patches through ubuntu??
<Plecebo> can you install the fglrx drivers from the live cd?
<jpoeta> how can i install GTK????
<Vigo> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Tidge> how hard is it to get a wireless network going? does ubuntu support any wireless USB adapters?
<mackinac> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hossasaur> hey, how do i mount a partition so that i can read and write to it?
<Vigo> Foruns have all that data
<hossasaur> i tried sudo mount /dev/sda6 -o,owner,rw
<hossasaur> it didn't work
<jpoeta> how can i install themes gtk?
<kondor21> Tidge,  I can tell you this, I installed ubuntu yesturday and it recognised my PSP (sony psp) via USB
<Tidge> thanks all
<Tidge> i have a d-link usb adapter and i cant get it to connect
<mikedep333> hello, in light of the fact that 6.10 hates my hardware, I am interested in updating to feisty, how do I do this? Do I update /etc/apt/sources.list then run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<mackinac> mikedep333, you might want to ask about that in #ubuntu+1
<mikedep333> ok
<hossasaur> nevermind, i figured it out
<kondor21> Tidge, you may or may not have luck with http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#D
<Naik0> hey, where can i find fstab
<Naik0> ?
<Pici> Naik0: /etc/fstab
<mackinac> /etc/
<base_slash> hello?
<Pici> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<base_slash> i realy need help
<mackinac> go on
<base_slash> i just tried to install ubuntu on my pc and all i got was a formated hard drive
<Naik0> how do i activate if i mounted a disk from /media/hdb5 to a map in my home?
<ApollyonX11> jpoeta: sudo apt-get install gtk-theme-switch
<Tidge> did you partition your drive or choose to install over Windows (or whatever other OS you had)
<jpoeta> shit!!!!
<jpoeta> thanK!!!!!!1
<headphase> I keep getting different checksums from isos
<ApollyonX11> !language | jpoeta
<ubotu> jpoeta: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tidge> thanks kondor21 i'll look at that
<kondor21> Tidge, you got the model number of that d-link usb i will do a search while i am up to nothing
<sivik> yucky, d-link
<mike1o> i need help also.. :-(
<Vigo_> d-linj wqas the shizzle pops at one time
<Tidge> kondor: the adapter is a D-Link DWL-G122.   Thanks :)
<gop> !kiba dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ApollyonX11> !ask | mike1o
<ubotu> mike1o: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nnliu> i oftentimes have ubuntu freeze on me, anyone else have this trouble?
<mike1o> ApollyonX11, i get this http://pastebin.com/882564 error when i try to install vlc... is there any way i can reset/reconfigure  apt ?
<ElbridgeGerry> nnliu: Are you using Beryl or anything...?
<nnliu> mm
<nnliu> beryl yea
<nnliu> that's a problem?
<jpoeta> sorry
<jpoeta> sir
<Tidge> i will boot back into ubuntu and play around thanks
<Vigo_> Yay!
<base_slash> hello i need help with ubuntu
<ElbridgeGerry> nnliu: Beryl locks up quite a bit. Comes with the fancy.
<ApollyonX11> !ask | base_slash
<ubotu> base_slash: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nnliu> bah, damn
<mike1o> ApollyonX11, i modified trusted* files in /etc/apt
<base_slash> i tried to install ubuntu and just got a formated hard drive
<gop> hmm kiba dock crashes
<gop> when I try to mov eit
<kondor21> Tidge   http://www.hotubuntunews.com/blog_2.shtml   <--- D-Link DWL-G122 USB Adapter in Dapper
<gop> is thier an offical install of kiba dock
<ElbridgeGerry> base_slash: What options did you pick during installation?
<Sergo> why i got always this error when trying to install  http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas/extras w32codecs 1:20060611-0.0
<Sergo>   403 Forbidden
<base_slash> to format my drive and completely instal ubuntu
<Sergo> what is needed to do..
<ElbridgeGerry> ElbridgeGerry: And what happened?
<ElbridgeGerry> Er...
<dynamicreflux> is there any video chat software that is cross platform?
<ElbridgeGerry> base_slash: And what happened?
<Sergo> what is wrong
<base_slash> nothing it just stoped at 64 %
<cartman368> how can i install a gtk theme?
<cartman368> ?
<megafauna> Hi can someone help me get my realplayer streams to sound listenable? They are really choppy and staticee with realplayer (helix) 10
<exploit> I have Hp Notebook with integreated camera...is there any app that run that cam??
<ElbridgeGerry> base_slash: Still stopped, or did you shut down?
<base_slash> stoped
<dynamicreflux> exploit: im on ur issue too
<Sergo>  http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas/extras w32codecs 1:20060611-0.0
<ApollyonX11> mike1o: What did you do exactly with your /etc/apt ?
<Sergo>   403 Forbidden
<Sergo> what's wrong
<ElbridgeGerry> Is it locked up, or can you hit cancel?
<dynamicreflux> ubuntu is GQCAM is not working.
<ElbridgeGerry> You may want to restart the installation.
<dynamicreflux> in*
<exploit> so dynamic u also have hp notebook? or cam problem
<AdamKili> help i ordered a new motherboard to fix this computer, but it has CPU socket 993! on the product page it said it had the same socket as the motherboard I'm replacing. Can I put the socket from the old motherboard on to the new one?
<dynamicreflux> exploit: yes
<cartman368> how can i install a gtk theme????
<cartman368> ???
<DJNOVA2006> im runnung 6.10, and can only get 640*480 screen res option. Any tips on how to increse it?
<dynamicreflux> djnova2006: install vid drivers
<AdamKili> i mean 939
<base_slash> it is locked up
<Sergo> how can i install w32codecs
<DJNOVA2006> Where from?
<ElbridgeGerry> !gtk | cartman268
<ubotu> cartman268: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<exploit> camorona webcam viewer is nt working
<dynamicreflux> djnova2006: system>controls> synaptics package
<tim167> base_slash, maybe try the ubuntu alternate install CD, that worked for me on a computer where i could not install ubuntu from live cd
<ElbridgeGerry> cartman368: Meh, that didn't help...
<penguin___> newbie question... i just installed ubuntu 6.10, i wrote a hello world C program, and i get stdio.h: No such file or directory, etc... ??
<base_slash> hello
<base_slash> ?????
<exploit> Ny app here to run cam????????????
<DJNOVA2006> good plan, just type in vid drivers from the search?
<mackinac> !restricted | Sergo
<ubotu> Sergo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ElbridgeGerry> base_slash: Did you see tim's message?
<base_slash> no
<ElbridgeGerry> base_slash: Try the alternate install CD, instead of the LiveCD
<cartman368> i dont know how to install a theme
<mike1o> ApollyonX11, i copied the trust* files in that dir from another pc to try to avoid having to add all the gpg keys... but now im missing a lot basic packages in that box..
<Weems> whats the file to set dns server?
<base_slash> i dont have it
<Sergo> i have installed all this codecs but still my totem can't play  prorely .wmv format
<Sergo> :(
<penguin___> newbie question... i just installed ubuntu 6.10, i wrote a hello world C program, and i get stdio.h: No such file or directory, etc... ??
<base_slash> were do i get the other cd
<mackinac> Sergo:  try VLC player
<AdamKili> anyone know if CPU sockets are part of the motherboard or do they come off easily?
<cartman368> i have downloaded a theme from this page http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=100 how can i install it?
<Sergo> don't work too
<Sergo> realplayer doesn't work too
<mackinac> hm
<Sergo> it's seems i need to install w32codecs
<Api984> GLXGEARS shows: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
<jpoeta> aca manicero
<Api984> how can i fix this
<mulljuli> ya vlc ftw
<jpoeta> aca estoy
<mackinac> VLC doesn't need other codecs
<tim167> base_slash for example here: http://lug.mtu.edu/iso/ubuntu/edgy/
<Sergo> second
<Vigo__> I am sleppy, nity nite
<cartman368> how can i install these themes i have downloaded a theme from this page http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=100 how can i install it?
<Flubs> Ive gotten apache installed and I get to the defautl page when I go to http://localhost.  Where do I put my html file to over ride this?
<dynamicreflux> how do i get ubuntu to recognize my quickcam logitech in /dev/video?
<marcos4022> alguem de porto alegre
<Sergo> lo
<Sergo> lol
<Sergo> vlc is the best.. -)
<Plecebo> what is the keyboard shortcut to change resolutions in x?
<Api984> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42???
<DJNOVA2006> has anyone tried out herd 4 yet?
<dynamicreflux> how do i get ubuntu to recognize my quickcam logitech in /dev/video?
<Eclypse> what's the most reliable ISO burning software for ubuntu?
<Api984> does anyone know how to fix this??
<marcos4022> estou em porto alegre brasil
<exploit> ny way 2 run google talk or client like that in ubuntu?????????????
<roler> i just got a dell 355 wireless bluetooth, i'm wondering if linux will support HID devices like a mouse or keyboard?
<lotusleaf> exploit: does google talk work in gaim?
<HP_Vue> What tool can I use to run window's apps?
<megafauna> Hi can someone help me get my realplayer streams to sound listenable? They are really choppy and staticee with realplayer (helix) 10
<exploit> nops
<Eclypse> what's the most reliable ISO burning software for ubuntu?
<tim167> HP_Vue: Wine
<xtknight> Eclypse: gnome-baker should be reliable, i prefer k3b personally
<mackinac> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mackinac> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<HP_Vue> whats the command to get wine?
<xtknight> !wine|HP_Vue
<ubotu> HP_Vue: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Eclypse> xtknight I have gnome-baker and it doesn't have an image option . . .
<tim167> Eclypse: k3b works well for me too
<ElbridgeGerry> xtknight: The command is wine [program path] 
<Eclypse> tim167 does it support dvd's too?
<xtknight> ElbridgeGerry: actually HP_Vue asked
<tim167> Eclypse : sure
<ElbridgeGerry> Oh, sorry. =p
<dennister> hey ppls...hoping for some networking help...trying to get my voip adapter working on this new dsl modem/router
<xtknight> Eclypse: really?  'burn image' or something like that?
<ElbridgeGerry> HP_Vue: THe command is "wine [program path] "
<esaym> anybody know where a changelog is for the ubuntu kernels?
<DJNOVA2006> :-p
<Eclypse> xtknight, nothing.  might I note that I installed it through automatix.
<dennister> anyone up for this challenge? :-)
<xtknight> esaym: well all debian packages have a changelog.  look for the changelog for linux-image perhaps.  i'm not sure where that might be to be honest
<tim167> Eclypse: dont you have 'burn image' when you right click an iso in gnome ?
<xtknight> Eclypse: hmm, don't know
<xtknight> brb
<esaym> hmm
<Eclypse> tim167 that gave me a shitty dvd that didn't boot. it's a OSX formatted iso if that matters.
<specialbuddy> how do I change my IP
<Eclypse> tim167 (i.e. HFS+ file system ISO.)
<mike1o> i get this http://pastebin.com/882564 error when i try to install vlc... is there any way i can reset/reconfigure  apt ? im missing a lot of basic packages
<exploit> is there any way to login through root user account???
<tim167> Eclypse: hmm, maybe your iso isnt 100% sane... i know k3b always does checksum before burning an iso, if i were you i'd try k3b
<Quintin> exploit: Why would you want to?
<Quintin> exploit: sudo su > passwd > will set root's password
<exploit> because i want to install my Nvidia video driver & its saying install through root
<bjohnson> can someone please provide info on how to install Snu java?
<Quintin> mike1o: paste your sources.list?
<kitche> !java | bjohnson
<ubotu> bjohnson: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<penguin___> pptp-linux
<bjohnson> kitche: thnaks.  experienced linux user but new to Ubuntu.
<hagabaka> apt-index-watch keeps using up about 70% CPU every few minutes...what could be the problem?
<Eclypse> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eclypse> lol
<exploit> but in which interface i login.....I m trying to login 4m welcome screen & it saying that system administrator does not login 4m this screen......for root user
<Phrozen_One> bjohnson, what distro you coming from?
<bjohnson> fedora
<Phrozen_One> bjohnson, hows the transition so far for you?
<exploit> Quintin?????
<dewey> good day mates
<bjohnson> familiar with the apps .. having trouble figuring out which apps are available from which repos
<Quintin> exploit: Lost me.  ask again what question is?
<dewey> I need to mount another parttition on the hda drive?
<Phrozen_One> bjohnson, are you just experimenting, or what drew you away from fedora?
<dewey> ubuntu is on my hdb drive?
<exploit>  U r saying to login through terminal or welcome screen?
<Music_Shuffle> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<bjohnson> Phrozen_One: ubuntu is supposed to have better support for my dvb card .. but I'm still at reconfiguring my apps/scripts that I run all the tmie under fc6
<Quintin> exploit: You do those commands at a terminal.
<bjohnson> the different concept of root is still new to me
<LMNT_OX> ok i just added a hard drive do i partition it as a ext3 fat32???? i want to use it to store more stuff ... n e body
<gaspipe1> hey people
<LMNT_OX> yo
<exploit> ok thanks Quintin
<sean13> hey there, anyone got any idea how to "enable" my graphics card
<trollboy> sean13 what card
<sean13> I have downloaded the nvidia drivers but I get an error when trying to enable them
<trollboy> and what do you mean "enable"
<sean13> two seconds
<trollboy> what error?
<trollboy> also, you doing sli?
<shola> hello
<bjohnson> sun-java5-jre is already the newest version is message I get from apt-get but I get errors when trying to run jbibwath that I normally run with sun jre 1.5.9
<Flubs> Can anyone answer a noob question about apache2
<bjohnson> err .. that's jbidwatch
<mike1o> Quintin, http://pastebin.com/882765
<gaspipe1> anyone install fiesty fawn?
<gaspipe1> i read on digg that it is out
<Music_Shuffle> !feisty | gaspipe1
<ubotu> gaspipe1: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Hedegaard> can I ask Beryl questions here ?
<ElbridgeGerry> Hedegaard: You're more likely to get answers in #beryl but feel free
<sean13> trollboy, nope not running sli, the card is an NV20 Geforce 3 and the error is "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<sean13> the nvidia driver for your running kernel."
<Quintin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sean13> there are only two nvidia drivers in the repositories and I have tried them both
<Music_Shuffle> #ubuntu-effects might be of more use to you Hedegaard
<trollboy> have you tried the one from nvidia's site?
<tim167> sean13: if you need to install nvidia drivers: try 'envy' http://lunapark6.com/?p=2717 very easy!
<shola> can anyone help me get 3d acceleration working on my radeon x800?
<Hedegaard> I had it working, then I upgraded to ATI drivers instead of the ubuntu default - beryl loads but when activating the open windows flickers a few times and then it goes back to normal ...
<sean13> tim167, thanks i'll check it out
<Quintin> shola: yes.  install kernel headers.  install drivers from ati.amd.com
<shola> i have tried every single howto in the history of the internet on how to get 3d acceleration working
<Hedegaard> Music_Shuffle, I'll give them a try :)
<shola> i installed the drivers from the ati site
<dennister> sean13: after you have the driver installed into your kernel, type into a terminal this: nvidia-settings
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<bjohnson> hmm .. seems that if I run /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/bin/java it works.  I must have /bin/java pointing at another version of java
<spuddogg> quit
<shola> Quintin: but how do i go about installing the kernel headers?
<LMNT_OX> i just added a unformatted harddrive into my PC, i want it to be set up so that i have more storage capacity on ubuntu. my first 1 is 17gigs, as well as the new one, what do i do with Gparted to make it accessable?
<exploit> Whn i m installing my Nvidia driver through root then it saying u r running in x server...first exit......wat is x server & how to exit dat??????????
<sontek_> Does anyone know what the hardware detection commands are?  I forget =)
<kitche> exploit: the gui is X server
<exploit> how to exit dat?>>
<sontek_> I just installed a new nic and need to get it installed
<gaspipe1> sean13: try this it helped me http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351183
<dennister> exploit: if you just had text on your screen, x server wouldn't be running
<TygerFish> sontek_: You mean like lspci or lsusb?
<sean13> gaspipe1, thanks, i'll have a look
<tim167> exploit:  to install nvidia drivers : http://lunapark6.com/?p=2717
<Quintin> exploit: One bit of puntuation only, please.  Maybe 2 if you want to make a point.  Try sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<gaspipe1> sean13: i had problems with my video card... that guy's post helped.... after i did what he said my graphics card was up and working.... not the screen looks sooo sweet
<dennister> anyone know these dsl modem/routers?
<sontek_> TygerFish: No, the ones that they run on install to detect what hardware you have and then grab the modules it needs
<Quintin> shola: apt-get install linux-headers-mykernel
<Quintin> shola: uname -a to see your kernel
<gaspipe1> sean13: let me know if it helped..... about time I helped someone with all the help I have recieved....lol
<dennister> <---------trying to be patientm trying to get the networking help
<Frogzoo> LMNT_OX: first off find out which device belongs to the drive - /dev/hdX   for ide a/b/c/d etc
<vox754> Alright, let's get jiggy with it. This weekend's lecture starts by saying that I want everybody to know that I HATE the common "Hello Word!" example that appears in all programming languages.
<Frogzoo> dennister: people aren't going to scroll up to find your original problem
<LMNT_OX> i know that the knew hdd is slave ide on my windows hdd ribbon
<ElbridgeGerry> vox754: Why?
<LMNT_OX> or no
<LMNT_OX> its a dvd player and then new hdd
<tim167> vox754 its Hello WorLd ;)
<LMNT_OX> on the same ribbon
<shola> Quintin: so my kernel is 2.6.17-11-generic
<vox754> !offtopic > ElbridgeGerry
<dennister> ok...i finally have this new dsl modem/router working, but am having trouble getting the second device (voip adapter) to work at the same time
<TygerFish> sontek_: All that's coming to my mind for that one is Xorg -configure...
<ElbridgeGerry> vox754: You started it here. *phttt* =p
<vox754> tim167, You see, I even wrote it wrong... I tell you. It is he word of the devil.
<shola> Quintin: do i run apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic?
<gaspipe1> anyone have any luck with MFC printer?
<dennister> the linksys voip adapter does have a dhcp address in the router's software configuration, but that's it
<dm_> Anyone have any tips on how to save some battery life ? My meter states 3 hours, but i only get about 2, i have CPU scaled down, wifi off, (always keep LCD brightness at max)  but there seems to be an issue with me actually getting the time i used to get in windows
<tim167> vox754 the worLd of the devil :)
<dennister> anyone? with any ideas?
<vox754> ElbridgeGerry, hahaha. I told you. It drives me mad. Now let's get back to Linux.
<shola> Quintin: ok, got it figured out...they're already the newest version
<dennister> gaspipe1: i've had my mfc210c working for quite a while
<LMNT_OX> and the /dev/hd0 i figured it out cause it shows the partitions made when i installed
<Frogzoo> LMNT_OX: sudo gparted /dev/hdb   & create as many partitions as you like, & set them to be ext3
<gaspipe1> dennister: i have a 5100c
<gaspipe1> dennister: and i searched... no luck with it
<dennister> gaspipe1: check the brother site...they have some great linux documentation
<Spark> i've been trying to get a custom kernel running on this ubuntu desktop for some time now
<Spark> but it refuses to mount the root filesystem
<Spark> and i have no idea why
<gaspipe1> dennister: u'r scanner works too?
<Spark> i can't find any docs that mention anything special about custom kernels on ubuntu
<Frogzoo> dennister: what is your actual problem?
<dennister> and if you still need more assistance, they will email you support from china...yes, my scanner works
<LMNT_OX> ok
<Frogzoo> Spark: did you specify initrd in grub?
<LMNT_OX> now how to i find it Graphically or do i need to do so through the Terminal
<dennister> Frogzoo: my problem is geting my voip adapter device configured in dsl router
<sontek_> Spark: did you compile the correct file systems into the kernel?
<vox754> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Hedegaard> any easy way to uninstall beryl ? so i can start over with a fresh beryl install ?
<Spark> Frogzoo: yeah that was my first mistake, but fixing it made it boot up with the logo but it just hung... disabling the logo and making it verbose shows it saying "waiting for root fs" or something like that
<dennister> Frogzoo: while i'm patiently waiting for someone who might be able to help me, i thought i'd answer another person tech question
<Spark> sontek_: yep, although i specified reiserfs while installing, it actually decided to make me an ext3 root fs
<Spark> but ext3 is compiled in now
<sean13> so I installed the latest nvidia drivers using envy, but I still can't get a higher resolution than 1024x768m before the upgrade to edgy I was able to get a much higher resolution than that
<Spark> its a bit of a "wtf" though, i specified reiserfs, and it went ahead and made an ext3 root fs...
<patrialt> Can someone help me out, i just reinstalled my ubuntu (cuz i tampered with mounting) but umm, now that i've newly installed ubuntu, i cant see my all of my partitions
<sean13> although now with the nvidia drivers i'm getting a broad range of smaller resolutions
<trollboy> can someone tell my why my cdrom won't open?
<trollboy> I hit the button
<trollboy> I typed eject
<xtknight> trollboy: a cd is mounted
<trollboy> nope checked that xtknight
<sean13> trollboy, un mount it, or if an icon for it is on the desktop right click and eject
<trollboy> trollboy@ubuntu:/media$ sudo umount /media/cdrom0 umount: /media/cdrom0: not mounted
<Quintin> sean13: look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xtknight> trollboy: `sudo hdparm /dev/blkdevice -L 0` to force an unlock
<gaspipe1> sean13: did you try that link?
<Mr_Mxyzptlk> #ubuntu
<xtknight> trollboy: sorry, `sudo hdparm -L 0 /dev/blkdevice` rather
<vox754> patrialt: did you unplug the drives (assuming you have more disks) during reinstall? If so, you may need to reconstruct the "/etc/fstab".
<trollboy> where blkdevice is the cdrom0?
<patrialt> no, the missing drives are other partitions of the same HDD
<Quintin> trollboy: type 'mount' in a terminal
<sean13> gaspipe1, yeah I had the page loaded but it closed when I was installing the drivers, can you link me to it again
<Spark> i'm new to initrd though, i have no idea how it works
<shola> ok, i installed the ati drivers but they didnt work, ive tried all the fglrx tutorials i could find, but when i type "fglrxinfo" i still get the mesa project and no direct rendering
<Spark> i just ran update-initramfs and let it make me an initrd image
<Spark> i have no idea if that initrd image is right
<patrialt> i can only see my ext3 partition that Ubuntu is installed on, and my swap
<trollboy> Quintin: and?
<tim167> sean13: maybe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Quintin> trollboy: and .. look at it.  any cdrom?  it will probably be iso9660
<Shadowpillar> any reason gnome-screensaver is eating up 100% cpu when it's a blank screensaver?
<gaspipe1> sean13: 1 sec...
<trollboy> Quintin: nope
<trollboy> its not mounted
<Shadowpillar> it's been doing this since I turned on the composite extension
<vox754> patrialt: still, mounting deals with "/etc/fstab" so you need to set it up correctly. Try "fdisk -l" and give feedback in the pastebin.
<Frogzoo> dennister: config is like so:?      voip adaptor -> ubuntu box -> router -> inet ?
<Comrade-Sergei> !restricted
<trollboy> rebooting
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gaspipe1> sean13: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351183
<Comrade-Sergei> finally
<sean13> gaspipe1, thanks again
<gaspipe1> sean13: let me know if it worked
<vox754> Shadowpillar: I can only think in some problem with 3D capabilities of you video driver
<patrialt> vox754 i receieved no feedback
<Nob> is network-manager preinstalled with Ubuntu 6.10?
<vox754> patrialt: ??? You open the terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l".
<patrialt> ehh, minus the sudo part :P whoops
<Shadowpillar> VoX: nvidia
<dennister> Frogzoo: no. config is this: voip adapter (port 2) into router/dsl; pc (port 3) into router/dsl
<patrialt> vox754  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<patrialt> /dev/sda1   *           1        2568    20627428+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<patrialt> /dev/sda2            2569       15944   107442720   83  Linux
<patrialt> /dev/sda3           15945       19274    26748225   83  Linux
<patrialt> /dev/sda4           19275       19457     1469947+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<patrialt> you wanted me to past here right? =\
<Quintin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<patrialt> ooh
<patrialt> myb ad
<vox754> Shadowpillar, reinstall the driver. There have been some issues with the last kernel.
<Quintin> patrialt: not if it's more than a line or two.. it doesn't matter much at the moment since it's not too busy here.. but normally that's frowned on
<sean13> gaspipe1, nope that didn't work
<patrialt> sorry again =\
<sean13> still can't get a higher resolution
<Shadowpillar> vox754: can you remind me how to do that? I'm somewhat burned out from installing an alternator into my car and wrestling with the power steering pump
<mon^rch> how can I output the contents of a directory to a text file????
<Quintin> sean13: what resolutions are listed in your xorg.conf file?
<Quintin> !puntuation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puntuation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Quintin> ...
<Shadowpillar> mon^rch: ls -l > textfile
<Frogzoo_> dennister: so why is theis an ubuntu problem? just get the router to nat the VA
<patrialt> k, it's pasted
<Quintin> mon^rch: just one '?' please.
<gaspipe1> sean13: srry.... thats how i got mine to work
<mon^rch> ] ty Shadowpillar
<sean13> gaspipe1, no problem thanks anyway
<Quintin> mon^rch: use a shell redirect .. 'ls dir/ > listing.txt'
<sean13> Quintin, let me go check
<mackinac> !punctuation
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dennister> how to "nat the VA"?
<gaspipe1> sean13: u fallowed what SD-Plissken posted?
<LMNT_OX> so now that this other hard drive is a partition i dont have to physically locate to save to it???
<sean13> gaspipe1, yeah
<patrialt> vox754 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6184/
<gaspipe1> sean13: ehhh srry... to bad... mine worked perfect
<sean13> Quintin, these are the resolutions listed in xorg.conf "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<vox754> Shadowpillar: that was funny... Unfortunately I can't give you details since I don't own an nvidia. These are the things you should care about your hardware. Many people in here are using nvidia, they may help you. Good luck.
<gaspipe1> sean13: under Apllications>System Tools do u see NVidia Settings?
<tim167> sean13 did you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<sean13> gaspipe1, nope didn't notice them but looking at them now
<sean13> tim167, nope but i'll do it now
<mackinac> !nvidia > Shadowpillar
<Quintin> sean13: There's your problem right there, smart guy. :P
<patrialt> any idea what to do vox?
<Frogzoo_> dennister: nat = network address translation, you'll also need to forward ports from the router to the VA (voip adaptor)
<vox754> patrialt: so, I guess you only see sda3 and sda4, root and swap.
<Milk_> good evening
<unska_> how can i playback dvds with ubuntu?
<dennister> k...have done port forwarding before, but with my old dlink router...can't seem to find it in this router software
<patrialt> vox754, nah, im using sda2 for ubuntu install and yea, sda4
<Milk_> I'm experianceing some odd disk issues.  My machine is rebooting randomly, and generating grub 16 (maybe 18) errors at random, or just never booting, or dropping to a grub console
<tovella> how can I enable Automatic Logout after say 15 minutes of inactivity?
<Milk_> is there anyway to troubleshoot the problem?
<patrialt> sda1 and 3 are not visible
<firestorm> Hi...I am running Edgy and want to run the latest linux-image kernel....my synaptic only shows 2.6.17-11...is there a way I can get 2.6.19 or 2.6.20 without "rolling my own"?
<vox754> patrialt, seems like a piece of cake, so I recommend you to look under !mounting
<goban> how do i make a folder hidden
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> is there a tool other than date to change the date from bash?
<patrialt> im new to linux >.<
<vox754> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<t0dd_> hey, I just installed Ubuntu and am trying to install the gd graphics library, but I am getting errors, would anyone be able to help me?
<t0dd_> I'm also new to linux
<Quintin> bobesponja: date doesn't change the date, it prints it!!  If you want to set it, perhaps 'ntpdate time.nist.gov'
<doppelganger_> can someone help with a slight audio problem when they get a sec?
<Milk_> t0dd_, how are you trying to install it?
<unska_> how can i playback dvds with ubuntu?
<xtknight> !dvd|unska_
<ubotu> unska_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<t0dd_> Milk_, could I private message you?
<Milk_> t0dd_, sure
<vox754> patrialt: give it a try with the links, it's not that hard. I could recommend you to try "sudo mount -a", but also post the contents of "/etc/fstab" in the pastebin.
<dennister> firestorm: 11 is the newest kernel for edgy
<tim167> doppelganger_: what's your audio problem ?
<bamtol_> how can i run emacs?(root authority)
<patrialt> last time i touched mounting commands was about 4 hours ago, where i messed up my /home and couldn't get it fixed :p
<tovella> firestorm: you could TEMPORARILY change your apt repos to feisty, do an apt-get update, then install linux-image-generic.  follow by changing your repos back to edgy, performing another apt-get update.
<ChaosEddie> bamtol: did you try sudo?
<bamtol> yes
<doppelganger_> tim167: it's kinda weird..  you know the on-screen volume control that comes on when you push (insert button or knob here) to turn it up/down?
<IcemanV9> tovella: that's a dangerous idea
<doppelganger_> well..  it doesn't affect the master control, or any sound control for that matter
<firestorm> tovella: what is the newest kernel image in feisty?
<bobesponja> Quintin: thanx
<tovella> firestorm: 2.6.20-8
<doppelganger_> i have a knob on my dell keyboard that usually handles it (well, did in kubuntu), but i've even tried binding it to other normal keys on the keyboard and it still effectively controls nothing
<tim167> doppelganger_, hmm somehow that doesnt surprise me ...i just use alsamixer most of the time
<bamtol> i did try sudo.
<doppelganger_> let me see what i'm using, one sec
<vox754> Message for everyone: the Herd 4, or development CD for Feisty, is out. More info on ubuntuforums.org Just remember, it is NOT stable. Experts only.
<Comrade-Sergei> ntfs
<Comrade-Sergei> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<firestorm> tovella: i agree that it sounds  a little dangerous....is there a URL I can go to instead, download linux-image-2.6.20-8.deb and then do a 'dpkg -i .deb', manually change my boot config....that way I can fall back to known good kernel and not have to mess with my apt sources
<fnf> doppelganger_: Did you set the right effective channel in the Volume applet ?
<t0dd> Milk_, do you see my messages?
<patrialt> vox754 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6185/
<doppelganger_> hmm..  it's set for alsa, but i'm figuring you mean alsamixer as in an app i'd need to download, right?
<Milk_> t0dd, yes
<doppelganger_> fnf:  i might have, i'm not sure of what you mean exactly
<patrialt> idk about you, but that stuff quite franky confuses the crap outta me :p
<doppelganger_> (sorry)
<Apollyon_> vox754: What does that mean in practise?
<tovella> firestorm: what i've suggested will not mess with your existing kernel.  it will add another option when you boot.
<fnf> doppelganger_: alsamixer is a ncurses front-end to control sound. It comes by default with Ubuntu.
<doppelganger_> actually, i'm using linux mint
<fnf> doppelganger_: Open the Preferences of Volume applet
<doppelganger_> (didn't wanna 'fess that)
<vox754> Apollyon_: If you are an expert, you can try it to give bugs feedback. If you are a newbie, stay away, and wait for April.
<doppelganger_> but um..  it might be alsamixer for all i know
<fnf> doppelganger_: Do you use GNOME ?
<Apollyon_> vox754: I am not a newbie
<Milk_> t0dd, via the MOTD, private messages are disabled
<fnf> doppelganger_: What is your WM/DE ?
<firestorm> tovella: to upgrade my sources from edgy to feisty can I just do a simple regexp replace of s/edgy/feisty/g .. or is there a better technique to updating source lists?
<doppelganger_> i have the volume prefs open
<Quintin> firestorm: Are you planning on beta testing and filling out bug reports?
<Apollyon_> vox754: But not an expert as well. Are you?
<patrialt> vox754 sorry, i just realized that im an idiot, they are mounted, and i was sure of that, just for some reason it's displaying the drived differently
<patrialt> i have them mounted as /Windows and /Storage
<doppelganger_> fnf: gnome
<firestorm> Quintin: i just want a new kernel...am willing to strace/gdb if I get errors...but I won't be actively looking for errors
<fnf> firestorm: yup, but expect breakage as 2 different repositories do not always work interchangably
<vox754> patrialt: you kidding? ... I'm gonna spank you!
<patrialt> and instead of showing (in the file browser on the left, they're among the /home files
<tovella> firestorm: or you could use sed.
<fnf> doppelganger_: Do you have the Volume applet on one of your GNOME panels ?
<Quintin> firestorm: oh.  do you *need* a new kernel for something?
<firestorm> tovella: cool...just checking...coz I saw something about 'update-manager -c' somewhere
<tovella> firestorm: not sure which would be better, though.
<patrialt> yea, they're in the "File System" direcotry
<doppelganger_> yup, by my date up top
<fnf> doppelganger_: If so, right click on it and choose Preferences.
<firestorm> Quintin: yup...some hardware drivers etc
<patrialt> directory*
<francois> evening everyone, i need a hand here, i can't get a link between a folder on my desktop to another user's desktop working, when i create it it says that the folder doesn't exist
<firestorm> Quintin: think intel onboard wireless chips in laptops :P
<doppelganger_> fnf: i'm there
<Quintin> firestorm: as someone mentioned above, change apt sources, get the kernel, then change back... might work
<Quintin> firestorm: I would just get another wifi adapter
<patrialt> on a lighter note, any idea how to get them to show on the left side? (a way a nooby could accomplish :P)
<vox754> Apollyon_: NO. No expert. I just want to make a point, because new users tend to go with those unstable versions and mess their machines. Try it if you have a spare computer or hard drive.
<exploit> How to edit boot manager??????
<fnf> doppelganger_: You may choose one of the effective channel, the channel which will be changed when you change the volume in the applet. Normally I use Fron or PCM channel.
<firestorm> Quintin: so would I if I didn't have a mortgage and wife :)
<firestorm> Quintin: I'd get another car too :-)
<Apollyon_> vox754: Ok. Thx
<doppelganger_> it gives me a basic list of everything i CAN control, but no options other than that
<firestorm> so exactly how dangerous is running feisty at the present?
<doppelganger_> as in, which one to set as the one to control
<doppelganger_> it's just more or less a list of what is available
<exploit> i m getting 2 REPEATED OPTION WHILE STARTING PC ............ UBUNTU & UBUNTU recovery mode....... again both of them r repeating....is there ny way to edit boot managar
<Quintin> mike1o: I can't support someone with 87 third party repos, sorry.
<fnf> doppelganger_: You set which channel should be affected by clicking on it, and try changing the volume.
<vox754> patrialt: Not sure really. But try mounting them under "/media/Windows" and "/media/Storage". I think "/media" is a default directory for mounting this stuff.
<patrialt> ahh
<fnf> doppelganger_: It's a selectable list.
<patrialt> hehe, i better not attempt changing mounting points
<patrialt> it scares me :P
<patrialt> cuz it's not very clear to me
<unska_> exploit, yes it is, i unfortunately just dont remember how to ;)
<exploit> i m getting 2 REPEATED OPTION WHILE STARTING PC ............ UBUNTU & UBUNTU recovery mode....... again both of them r repeating....is there ny way to edit boot managar ?????????????????????????????????
* mode/#ubuntu [-b morpheus74!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<unska_> theyre listed in a text file
<IcemanV9> exploit: /boot/grub/menu.lst; by the way, you'll need recovery mode
<francois> doppelganger_: theres an option to set how many images to show, you don't want to delete them, just set it to show only 1 image
<Quintin> exploit: Those are the other kernels on your machine.  That's supposed to be there.  Now quit with the caps and idiot punctuation.
<Frogzoo> exploit: no spam - ubuntu is failing to boot & looping on the grub prompt - fix the boot issue
<fnf> I'm sorry, but gtg
<tovella> anyone have any ideas about how to enable Automatic Logoff (after a period of inactivity)?
<francois> doppelganger_: sry wrong person
<mackinac> exploit:  if they list two different kernel versions, its because you have more than one kernel installed and it's giving you an option to boot from either
<exploit> ok thankx guys
<bjohnson> xine is my perferred movie player.  I've got it installed but I can't get it to play xvid files.  but I can play them in mplayer.  any ideas on how I can get xine to work too?
<firestorm> brb
<tim167> exploit: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, but make a backup of it first
<exploit> ok
<francois> i can't get a link between a folder on my desktop to another user's desktop working, when i create it it says that the folder doesn't exist
<Quintin> francois: check permissions
<vox754> patrialt: no problemo, just go into your "/etc/fstab" and change "/Windows" with "/media/Windows", same with the other one. Ah, just remembered, "mkdir /media/Windows", first you create the directories. Save the file. And then remount.
<AzMoo> Anybody know how I can allow anybody to access my shares without a password?
<morpheus74> I'm reading a book on VIM, and some of the commands do not work (e.g. c, T, F).  Any ideas?
<doppelganger_> fnf: perhaps this is a different version..   i can check boxes and this and that, but that only dictates what i see now when i double click the mixer on the panel
<patrialt> vox754 that have to be done from livecd?
<francois> Quintin: i did, everything should be ok, but when i click on the link it just says that the destination doesn't exist, but its obviousl there
<doppelganger_> if i use my volume knob, even if i just have master shown, it still doesn't control it
<unska_> how do i mount a .img file?
<francois> !.img
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Karill> You can dd it to a directory
<mackinac> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<doppelganger_> hmm..  guess fnf left
<doppelganger_> ;(
<Karill> or mount it as a loop
<Quintin> unska_: mount  ..
<vox754> patrialt: NO. It can be done with the current install. The "/etc/fstab" is only used during mounting, that is when you use the command "mount"; else the fstab file is just a normal file.
<Quintin> francois: check permissions
<patrialt> kk thankies, i'll try it now then :D
<patrialt> btw, you make it much more understandable than online guides
<exploit> how to login as root in terminal windows?
<unska_> mackinac, do i have to unmount it once im done
<SteveCoffee> sudo -s and your password exploit
<tim167> exploit: sudo su
<mackinac> sudo -i
<exploit> thankx
<Rune_> anyone else have trouble installing libsdl on ubuntu amd64?
* Byan uses sudo su otheruser alot
<mackinac> unska_:  i imagine yes
<tim167> mackinac: oh what's sudo su then ?
<mackinac> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Norrit> Hi, been having a small problem installing, getting an error message and wanted to know if anyone could give me some help on it
<Byan> !su
<francois> Norrit: go ahead
<Byan> awe..
<unska_> !unmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<patrialt> vox754 could you give me the command to enter the File Browser and a SU
<francois> unska_: its umount
<bjohnson> what repo has w32codecs?
<exploit> in terminal i have to edit a text file how to do dat???
<Byan> !umount | unska_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !seveas | bjohnson
<ubotu> bjohnson: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<francois> exploit: say sudo nano /file/
<Byan> heh
<vox754> patrialt: Yes. I'm more understandable because I'm charging you... I mean, check this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6186/
<patrialt> rofl
<bjohnson> kitche: thnx again
<Norrit> getting an error message, which seems to be specifying specific nodes on my HD such as = [502.607707]  buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 1
<tim167> exploit nano textfile.txt
<Norrit> getting a whole lot of them repeating
<Mazz> can osmone help me to get my refresh rate to 60Hz?
<Mazz> *can someone
<vox754> patrialt: File browser? "nautilus" and SU? what do you mean, Superuser? Be specific.
<patrialt> yea, sorry, i want to enter nautilus as a superuser
<francois> Norrit: say my name before you type to me, it'll help my reading :)
<exploit> thankx guys u r very helpfull
<bruenig> patrialt, gksudo nautilus
<francois> Norrit: ok, so is the hard drive good ? does it run ?
<patrialt> bruenig thank you
<Quintin> patrialt: gksu nautilus --no-desktop
<Apollyon_>  !mounting | unska_
<ubotu> unska_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Quintin> mazz look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mazz> yes i do that
<Norrit> Francois: kk will do, yeah it runs, had a windows install on it. computer i got from a friend. I was looking over it again hdc, is that the normal name given to your HD? i thought that was generaly hda
<Mazz> but when i redo it default display to 640x480
<Mazz> and nvidia logo is gone
<francois> Norrit: yeah it should be hda,
<Norrit> Francois: so hdc would apply to? and why is it giving me read errors? bad cd maybe?
<francois> Norrit: so windows is already installed, did you let the ubuntu installer partition the drive automatically ?
<Mazz> i see there is a tool called "resapplet"
<Mazz> but it does not seam to want to run
<Apollyon_> Mazz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vox754> patrialt: It is not recommended to "enter" the file browser as Superuser. There are restrictions for a reason. It'll be a Coca Cola, by the way.
<mackinac> Mazz:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Mazz> ill look into those thanks guys
<Norrit> Francois: i started the ubuntu install and it went as far as the second step in the graphical install and starts spewing errors
<bruenig> vox754, it is not not recommended to enter the file browser as superuser
<francois> Norrit: does the error apear on your hard drive ? or on the cd ? because you can check hte cd, before you install it
<patrialt> lol, i only did it so that i could edit fstab without remembering the terminal command
<gumpish> ... How do you get a contents of a whole folder AND preserve the file structure with lftp? mget just dumps all of the contained files into your local dir, it doesn't recreate the directory structure...
<Norrit> Francois: ill run the check on the cd
<francois> Norrit: does the cd run in windows ? it should be able to launch an app with things you can install
<patrialt> unless you have tips on ways to remember all these millions of commands for linux :P
<Norrit> Francois: dunno lemme check
<francois> patrialt: buy a book :)
<bruenig> patrialt, well you know gedit is the editor, and gksudo is the graphical sudo, therefore gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<vox754> patrialt: yep, listen to bruenig, it is better "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<patrialt> well i didn't know gedit was the command til now xD
<exploit> how to change the permission of other hdd to write .....that NTFS......of other OS?
<vox754> bruenig: I recall you? but from where, and when?
<mackinac> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Norrit> Francois: i think its an older version, might just redownload if anything *still checking in windows, its loading up alright*
<Apollyon_> francois: water wash the cd and dry it. Probable it is dirt
<patrialt> brb
<bruenig> vox754, probably in here
<Norrit> Francois: loads fine in windows
<francois> Norrit: yeah, the cd might be dirty, which version do you have ?
<vox754> bruenig: OBVIOUSLY from here. But, specific conversation?
<Norrit> 6.06?
<bruenig> There are so many
<Norrit> Francois: 6.02?
<murdoc> Can someone help me I can't find where Internet Explorer is in Ubuntu?
<Norrit> francois: bah, 6.06 rather.
<francois> Norrit: ok, where theres 6.10, so you can either try installing the old version, and then updating if you want to, or just burn the latest....
* bruenig doesn't know if he should take murdoc seriously
<tim167> murdoc: use Firefox
<francois> hahahahaha
* vox754 agrees with bruenig 
<Quintin> murdoc: opera is faster
<Quintin> by far
<mackinac> lol
<Norrit> Francois: alright, im gonna try to wash and install see fi that works
<murdoc> Firefox doesn't have the E in the corner like IE though
<bruenig> lynx is pretty fast
<francois> links is king
<francois> text all the way
<murdoc> No images
<lotusleaf> Quintin: fast is no good if I can't audit the code for security
<murdoc> Can I swear in this channel or is that frowned upon?
<patrialt> vox754 i love you haha, that was so easy
<patrialt> i actually understand what i did there
<francois> murdoc: frowned
<patrialt> (changing my Storage and Windows mounts
<murdoc> What's the limit like can I say damn?
<francois> murdoc: yeah just about
<murdoc> ghey
<kitche> !ohmy
<Apollyon_> !language | murdoc
<ubotu> murdoc: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<murdoc> nooooooo
<mackinac> murdoc:  this chan is also only for support issues. for general chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<murdoc> Care-Bears
<patrialt> vox754 have you ever changed your /home directory to a seperate partition for storage?
<patrialt> err, has anyone, for that matter?
<bruenig> I merged them once
<vox754> patrialt: Luke, I'm your father... Now take some bucks and donate them to an open source project, I suggest "ndiswrapper". ... My /home is a separate partition.
<patrialt> lol vox754 what if im broke :(
<Norrit> Francois: its during the "mounting root file system" stage that it happens
<patrialt> aka FREE OS GO!
<patrialt> sry , forgot teh caps rule
<bruenig> patrialt, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<francois> Norrit: ok, so whats the exact error ?
<patrialt> bruenig, no, that's where i went when things went wrong
<bruenig> oh
<patrialt> when i went to log in my user account on Ubuntu, after making the changes
<patrialt> it said my /home directory was missing, and wouldn't let me log in
<bruenig> patrialt, did you change fstab?
<patrialt> yea
<patrialt> but i didn't understand what i was doing
<Norrit> [502.607707]  buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 1 - starting at a much lower number in brackets and continuing for a while, until i shut down
<bayziders> Ho do you uninstall a package?
<patrialt> i was basically (at some points) copy+pasting things
<sigger> can anyone recommend an irc client that (1) has GUI and (2) allows you to turn off join/part/etc msgs?
<Norrit> Francois: [502.607707]  buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 1 - starting at a much lower number in brackets and continuing for a while, until i shut down
<bruenig> patrialt, oh I think the issue might be that this doesn't use uuid
<veganpops> bayziders: sudo apt-get remove mypackage
<patrialt> no clue bruinig
<mackinac> sigger:  Xchat
<patrialt> sigger, im using Chatzilla
<Norrit> Francois: just tried again, the error started at 174.54212
<francois> Norrit: what kind of machine are you running this on ? i need to understand what hdc is,
<kungfugoat> can anyone recommend a good media player for gnome that's equal to amarok?
<sigger> patrialt: I was just trying chatzilla.  I didn't see how to turn off the join/part/etc/msgs
<Quintin> kungfugoat: mplayer is the best.
<Quintin> sigger: irssi
<bruenig> kungfugoat, listen exaile
<bayziders> The package is called crossover-pro so  sudo apt-get remove crossover-pro?
<sigger> mackinac: just DL xchat.
<Norrit> Francois: old emachine i got from a friend, CD, Floppy, one HD
<sigger> Quintin: looking for GUI.  irssi is terminal, yes?
<vox754> bruenig: Now that you mention that, I haven't tried those methods to "symlink" a partition to the home directory. I just use different partitions in chunks for storage. I need to try some of this stuff.
<Norrit> Francois: should i just download 6.1, and try it on another cd?
<exploit> how to change permission to write my other OS partition through Ubuntu?
<Quintin> sigger: you don't need a gui.
<patrialt> i prefer gui, cuz im a stupidhead :P
<sigger> ditto
<bruenig> it isn't symlinking
<francois> Norrit: ok, did you check to see if the computer meets requirements ? and the cd rom works because you ran it in windows right ?
<Quintin> exploit: writing to NTFS is experimental and not recommened.
<patrialt> sigger yea, i just looked, dont see the notify on/off button either :p
<bruenig> I don't think, I didn't read through it but it seems kind of ridiculous to symlink it
<smile> Hi
<mackinac> !ntfs-3g > exploit
<smile> im planning on installing ubuntu for the first time soon!
<mackinac> !fuse > exploit
<patrialt> bruenig what you use a seperate partition for storage what format do you use?
<francois> smile: good job, :)
<patrialt> when you use*
<bruenig> patrialt, ext3
<bruenig> patrialt, you don't have to change the /home directory to just make a separate storage partition
<patrialt> with the little windows program listed on that weblink you gave me a moment ago?
<sigger> wow, I miss icechat (win).  I just assumed other irc clients would allow turning off the annoying notifys.
<exploit> ya 2 hdd r coming on my ubuntu desktop but i m not able to write on that hdd..so is there ny way to write???
<Norrit> Francois: yes it works in windows, didnt check sys reqs, and feel kind of stupid for that. its a 366 Celeron, 32 meg ram, 4 gig hd, figured that was enough
<patrialt> but by default doesn't all downloaded items from the add/remove or synaptic manager download to the ubuntu default partition?
<bayziders> I am trying to install a package buy got the error that it conflicts with another package so i removed the other package but i still get the error what do i do?
<EdgEy> hmm
<EdgEy> is there any way to force a particular refresh rate for X
<EdgEy> instead of giving a range
<sigger> sounds like a good time to try wine
<vox754> bruenig: I don't say it is symlinking, but I know there are different things that I've yet to try.
<francois> Norrit: not enough ram, you might want to install the alternate cd, and then install a desktop,
<exploit> quintin?
<Norrit> Francois: what is the ram req? i might have some old SD layin around
<francois> Norrit: recommended to have 128, anyhting less is rediculous
<Quintin> exploit: ?
<allen> ??
<mackinac> <exploit> ya 2 hdd r coming on my ubuntu desktop but i m not able to write on that hdd..so is there ny way to write???
<mackinac> keeps repeating question...
<vox754> EdgEy, what range? Where did you see that?
<Jackz> I still has issues with Artifacts, and the memtest told me I had no problems. Suggestions?
<mackinac> exploit:  did you get message from ubotu?
<Norrit> Francois: haha agreed, didnt realise the ram req was so high tho, didnt care to do any work on the system haah
<Quintin> exploit: If you are asking me a question, preface it with "Quintin:" so my client highlights it please
<bayziders> What does edgy have on the last dapper drake?
<EdgEy> vox754, you set vsync/hsync ranges for your monitor
<francois> Norrit: the graphic components require a lot,
<EdgEy> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does it it's also in xorg.conf
<bruenig> bayziders, upstart init
<francois> Norrit: if you just run and use the command line then its ok
<francois> Norrit: but otherwise get the alternate cd install
<bayziders> bruenig: What does that mean?
<vox754> EdgEy: I think that refers to the "monitor" and has little to do with the actual X Server.
<bruenig> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bruenig> exciting!
<Jackz> I still has issues with Artifacts, and the memtest told me I had no problems. Suggestions?
<Norrit> Francois: whats the alternate install?
<gaspipe1> night all
<bayziders> Not really. =\. I upgraded and only half my apps worked correctly
<t0dd> what should i search for to install flash?
<bruenig> Jackz, at this point, if I were you, I would give up on ubuntu. Couple of days in here and still problems
<francois> Norrit: a seperate version of ubuntu for older computers, without all the extra stuff,
<bruenig> t0dd, pastebin the output of this command "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Jackz> Yeah.. I was thinking that
<bruenig> !paste | t0dd
<ubotu> t0dd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<francois> t0dd: go to www.adobe.com and follow instructions
<Norrit> Francois: hrm, kk ill check it out
<Jackz> But, I haven't spent all that much time in here, but any other suggestions for good Linux distrobutions?
<Norrit> Francois: thanks a lot
<francois> Norrit: np, but i didn't really fix anything lol
<LT1> Jackz - Debian
<bayziders> jacksz:Install it from the kernel, that's always fun.
<EdgEy> Jackz,  what graphics card do you have
<bayziders> (sorry for typo)
<Jackz> Debian, or openSUSE, or RedHat - I have a 7800GT
<bruenig> openSUSE is evil
<francois> openSUSE is garbage
<EdgEy> i had problems with my 6200turbocache in debian, though my 7900gto is fine in ubuntu
<bayziders> I want to install gentoo.
<bruenig> by association
<giod> Jackz: mint is cool
<EdgEy> and i'm going to say
<EdgEy> it's probably more graphics drivers than the distro
<bruenig> mint will give you the same problems since it is ubuntu + codecs
<vox754> bruenig: weren't you the guy that helped people with their Broadcom wireless devices?
<giod> yea
<bayziders> Devil Liux, go with that one.
<elkbuntu> can we please keep this channel on topic (ubuntu support only). if you want to talk about stuff that doesnt fit that, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bayziders> GUIS are for nubs, obviously.
<bruenig> No I am not a wireless person
<giod> but its cool cause it haz "Dirty software"
<Jackz> I was thinking it might be the drivers - is there a way to install ubuntu with the driver package, or whatever?
<Quintin> Jackz: What is your problem, exactly?
<t0dd> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6187/
<Norrit> Francois: just thoguht of this, the computer was running win XP in graphical interface
<giod> Jackz: yes whats the prob. Just enterd
<francois> Norrit: woah, thats harsh, must of been slow as hell
<vox754> The first Linux I tried was OpenSUSE. . . . . . Just because the genial chameleon mascot . . . . I wish Ubuntu had it.
<Norrit> it was, but it ran it, is ubuntu harder than XP?
<bayziders> People who I was talking to before: go to offtopic
<Jackz> When Ubuntu boots, from CD, or from a Text-Only install, there are artfacts, which are bearable, but within moments, or a few clicks, the artifacts make the screen indecipherable, and the whole computer freezes.
<giod> Norrit: No it is easier
<bruenig> t0dd, do the following all at once: sudo bash -c 'echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list' && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<francois> Norrit: X is hard on ram, not so much ubuntu
<Jackz> The CD Tray won't even open after the problem elevates.
<Hedegaard> hey guys, where can i find new themes ? and where do i make setting to how things should look - can't find it anywhere....
<Norrit> Francois: thats what i thoguht, hrm, so probably not the ram then, there migh have been an upgrade, the 32 was on the sticker on the front
<bruenig> Hedegaard, art.gnome.org gnome-look.org
<mackinac> Hedegaard:  system > preferences > theme
<patrialt> Hedegaard yea, mackinac was faster than me
<Hedegaard> bruenig, i've been looking there - but i have no clue what to download - they have gtk, compiz, metacity and what have we not .. don't know what they do or which one i should go for when i want a different theme
<Quintin> Jackz: What kind of hardware?
<mackinac> metacity
<bruenig> Hedegaard, metacity unless you have changed stuff, and you probably haven't or you would know which one
<Hedegaard> mackinac, i was thinking something else than the default themes :)
<Hedegaard> gotcha :) i'll give it a try and come back crying in half an hour :) thanks for the help :)
<Aralor> hi, guys. i have a question about moving my second hard drive from my old computer currently running Ubuntu, over to a newer Windows computer so I can dual-boot
<mackinac> eh?
<bayziders> Can some one please help me with my problem, I tryed to install a package and I got a error that it was conflicting with another package so i removed the other package but i am still geting the same error.
<vox754> Hedegaard, your welcome.
<Jackz> 7800GT, 2gigs of.. um.. RAM 2.01 GhZ Processor. :( Um.. that sounds right. I could look it up I suppose.
<t0dd> thanks bruenig
<bruenig> !pastebin | bayziders
<Quintin> Aralor: Just put the drive in, fix menu.lst, and install GRUB on the first hard drive.
<ubotu> bayziders: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<t0dd> bruenig, could you help me find my wireless drivers for my laptop too?
<Aralor> i've looked in the forums, and things range from saying EASY! to pretty hard
<bayziders> That was two lines, it didn't flood.
<bruenig> t0dd, no I know nothing of wireless
<Quintin> Aralor: It's childlike.  I could do it in less than a minute. :P
<bayziders> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<vox754> t0dd: look here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<Aralor> so where is this menu.lst?
<Quintin> Aralor: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bruenig> bayziders, I mean to paste your errors
<Quintin> Aralor: or 'whereis menu.lst'
<mackinac> or google ;p
<Aralor> how can i fix menu.lst if ubuntu isn't installed on the second hard drive yet?
<Explosif> !podcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about podcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bayziders> It is only one line,and I descirbed it but here, ERROR: Conflict with the installed package "crossover-pro". So I removed the package and I still get the same error.
<bayziders> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<bayziders> I love doing that
<bayziders> +D
<t0dd> my laptop keeps making annoying beeps too.. whenever I do ctrl+f and find nothing, and backspace, etc
<t0dd> why is that?
<Jackz> No one has anything for me? :S
<Mena> is there a way o scaduale my pc to shutdown auto
<Mena> to*
<vox754> Jackz, sorry...
<Mena> i am on kubunty
<dave_> hey! i need help!
<bruenig> Mena, on a regular basis or just once?
<Mena> kubuntu*
<Explosif> Im getting an error in rhythm box, it says no error set, this could be a problem with GStreamer or Rhythmbox.  Anyone enver gotten that message?
<Mena> bruenig, once
<Aralor> kubunty sounds better :)
<lotusleaf> Mena: #kubuntu
<dave_> anyone want to help me? newbie at Ubuntu, have 5.10 and want to upgrade. ow do i do that?
<Mena> aralor, hahahah sorry for that
<mackinac> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mena> lotusleaf, i asked there no reply
<bayziders> So can some one help me out?
<Vilhelms> Is it possible to mount an FTP site?
<vox754> bayziders: what package have you installed? why? from where? what does it do? more info please. Just saying that the references don't match is not very helpful.
<bayziders> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<dave_> HOW DO I UPGRADE MY VERSION OF UBUNTU?!!! I AM ON 5.10 NOW, AND WANT TO GO TO EDGY ELF!
<bruenig> Mena, you could do sudo shutdown -h seconds
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jackz> Alright then, I'll just switch to Debian. Bai.
<bruenig> !upgrade | dave_
<ubotu> dave_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mackinac> !upgrade > dave_
<bayziders> This is the most gg bot I have ever seen
<jager> how do I redetect the hardware in Edgy?
<dave_> thanks
<bayziders> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<bayziders> HAHAHAHAH
<Mena> bruenig, ok but if i want regular
<bayziders> I love it
<tmiw_> jager: go to store.apple.com in your browser. Purchase and contact Apple support for further assistance.
<bruenig> Mena, you would have to set a cron job
<jager> funny.
<sigger> patrialt: I can remove notify's in xchat.   Settings, Advanced, Text Events then delete those events (e.g. join, part)
<vox754> bayziders, you can do that in private "/query ubotu" all you want.
<mackinac> edgy elf :)
<bayziders> Crossover pro was corssover 5.0 it is like wine but closed scource. I got a "fixed" version of it from a torrent site called demonoid
<patrialt> sigger great, so you got yourself all figured out? xD
<dewey> okay I can play various files now :)
<Aralor> Quintin, can we assume that the second hard drive going in the windows computer is brand new?
<bayziders> I like doing it in here thou ='(
<bayziders> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<sigger> kinda.  not the most elegant solution.  but good 'nuff fern now
<sigger> thanks
<Aralor> i connect it, now what?
<EdgEy> !botkill bayziders
<bayziders> What did that do?
<sigger> patrialt: besides icechat wouldn't work under wine
<bayziders> I don't kill bots, just feed them.
<t0dd> I know what wireless drivers I need, but is there an easy way to install them through ubuntu?
<bayziders> !botkill t0dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botkill t0dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h-67-101-154-12.nycmny83.dynamic.covad.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Vilhelms> Is it possible to mount an FTP site?
<t0dd> what?
<Mena> bruenig, How to use cron job ?? :)
<jager> bah.
<vox754> t0dd: join #vocx
<t0dd> hello
<bruenig> Mena, I have only ever needed to use cron for normal user stuff not things that required sudo, I am looking to see how to do stuff that requires root
<Aralor> can someone explain how to create a dual-boot computer with windows and ubuntu?
<mackinac> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Aralor> ubuntu will be going on a second hard drive
<Mena> bruenig, ok
<bruenig> Mena, do you know what time of day and when exactly?
<bruenig> or rather what day and what time of day
<Mena> bruenig, yes
<bruenig> Mena, and that would be...
<Aralor> hmmm do i still have to be polite to a bot and say thank you? :)
<Mena> 6:42 am Saturday
<mackinac> Aralor: ubuntu forums has tons of info on dual booting :)
<Mena> bruenig, you mean the time i wont it to shutdown or the time now
<Aralor> mackinac: yes it ranges from EASY! to oh, this is pretty hard to do... doom and gloom
<bruenig> Mena, the time in general, that you want happening on a regular basis
<bleanna_unux> i get th error msg: "cannot connect to x server" when i do "startkde"
<mackinac> i dual boot with second hdd - yeah it was confusing at first because grub didn't know how to find windows - had to edit "device.map" and all was good :)
<bruenig> Mena, so every saturday at 6:42?
<ivx> hello, i am using mail-notification, and it has an option to run a command when mail is recieved. i want it to play a sort mp3. what command would work to play an mp3? is there a way to get it to play w/o launching anything?
<LT1> bleanna_unux - try 'startx'   no quotes.
<Mena> bruenig, ok the time i wont would be.....8:00 am and every thursday
<Aralor> the howto simply says to put in the cd and follow the instructions. easy enough. will it give me the option of installing linux on the second hard drive?
<lufi1> What's the best p2p client for linux? is nicotine+ the best it gets?
<ivx> lufil, i use frostwire
<lufi1> ivx: limewire clone? is it java?
<mackinac> Aralor, sorry I'm not sure about default install procedure. i've always used "expert" install and manually edited the partitions
<Munchkinguy> Hello. I've been working on an Human OpenOffice icon theme based on Jakub Steiner's work. Version 0.3 is now available.
<bleanna_unux> LT1: i did but i get the errors "xauth: error locking authority file..." X: canot stat /etc/X11/X no such file or directory
<ivx> lufil, yes. they fixed the excessive cpu usage issues
<lufi1> Munchkinguy: sounds great. link? :)
<Munchkinguy> Download and instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2168119#post2168119
<lufi1> ivx: hm, i'll give it a go. thank you
<Munchkinguy> lufi1: Be warned: it is incomplete
<who_cares> if something in /etc/init.d fails to start, where would that be logged?
<ivx> lufil, you need to install jre also
<lufi1> ivx: yes, of course
<bruenig> Mena, ok do gksudo gedit /etc/crontab, and then add this line at the bottom but before the #
<bruenig> 0  7    * * 4   root    shutdown -h now
<t0dd> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<shoumik> Could someone give me an easy way to download .tar..gz files. I want to download Yamipod and I extracted it into my Desktop. Now what?
<Mena> bruenig, ok
<gpled> anyone know of a midi player for ubuntu?
<lufi1> Munchkinguy: looks great anyways. :)
<shoumik> !worksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bruenig> shoumik, wget
<shoumik> is that what i have to type in the yamipod directory?
<shoumik> wget?
<EdgEy> i've installed xubuntu-desktop, and i'm now running xfce
<bruenig> shoumik, you are trying to download .tar.gz files?
<shoumik> omg
<EdgEy> how can i remove gnome and all its dependencies etc i no longer need
<bruenig> shoumik, just do wget url.com/thing.tar.gz
<EdgEy> as if i just installed xubuntu
<shoumik> I'm trying to install yamipod
<shoumik> ok not downloading
<Mena> bruenig, i open it but its empty is that wrong or normal?
<shoumik> I downloaded it
<shoumik> but now what?
<shoumik> How do I run it?
<bruenig> Mena, are you on edgy or dapper?
<shoumik> dappper
<Mena> bruenig,Edgy
<bhall412> a script/daemon keeps overwriting my resolv.conf, resulting in being unable to contact my DNS. The solution is to comment out 2 lines of code in a file- problem is, i cant remember what file. Please help!
<shoumik> o not me
<bruenig> shoumik, do tar xf whatever.tar.gz
<Vilhelms> How can I mount an FTP site as a drive?
<shoumik> i have extracted it
<bruenig> Mena, it should not be empty
<bruenig> shoumik, read the readme
<Tidge> hey guys is feisty fawn alpha 4 stable (enough) lol
<LT1> bleanna_unux - something is messed up. you might try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Wimpog> GUYS, I need help. I installed phpmyadmin on ubuntu server. I accidentally changed the language to russian, and now can no longer view phpmyadmin's page. Does anybody know how I can COMPLETELY uninstall it and install again? I say COMPLETELY, because when I used apt-get remove phpmyadmin, some of the config files remained.
<LT1> bleanna_unux/lastlog
<bruenig> Mena, do "cat /etc/crontab
<LT1> sorry...
<newest007> hey can someone pleaaase help me?
<mackinac> needing help is generally why one asks a question
<bruenig> !anyone | newest007
<ubotu> newest007: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<newest007> ive been trying for over a week to download and install doom legacy
<Mena> bruenig,sorry the file name was with , at the end
<newest007> its almost impossible for me
<Mena> bruenig,now its right
<Tidge> has someone got an answer for my q yet? :)
<bruenig> newest007, sudo apt-get install doomlegacy-x11
<Mena> bruenig,so do what you said then it would work nromaly
<newest007> see thats the thing, the x11 is bad apparently, i mean its really buggy
<bruenig> Mena, yeah, if you want to be sure you did it right, you can paste that file to pastebin and I can look it over
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<newest007> ive been told to dl legacy sdl
<vox754> Tidge, NO. Not stable. If you have spare disk, install it to report bugs.
<mackinac> !feisty > Tidge
<newest007> but in order to dl sdl, i gotta get a WHOLE heap of other files
<Mena> bruenig,ok
<Tidge> OK thanks I will stick to edgy for now
<newest007> its soooooooo confusing
<bruenig> newest007, whichever, That was just the first thing that popped up with a apt-cache search doom
<Wimpog> GUYS, help, please
<Wimpog> How to COMPLETELY REMOVE some package on Ubuntu
<bruenig> Wimpog, what package and calm down on caps
<mackinac> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<newest007> see i just did apt cache search doom
<newest007> and nothing came up
<Mena> bruenig,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6188/
<bruenig> apt-cache
<newest007> why the hell is this soo complicated?
<Dr_willis> Wimpog,  apt-get remove whatever
<shoumik> Bruening it says to copy libfmodex to /usr/lib. How do I do that via terminal
<Wimpog> bruenig: phpmyadmin. The problem is I accidentally changed the language to russian or something and can no longer see phpmyadmin's page, it gives a bunch of errors.
<shoumik> It also says i need root priveleges\
<bruenig> Mena, perfect
<Dr_willis> Wimpog,  the purge option 'should' clean out any config files as well
<Wimpog> Dr_willis: I tried that, but the config files are NOT being replaced
<Mena> bruenig,ok
<newest007> omfg....
<newest007> this is too much
<newest007> im sticking to windows xp for games..
<Mena> bruenig,so to disable it i must to remove that line
<bruenig> Mena, if you cared to understand the syntax, the 0 is for the minutes, the 7 is 8 o clock (it counts up from zero) the 4 is thursday being first day of week
<bruenig> Mena, yeah
<amaan> i was looking for realtek audio drivers for my asus w7j...does anyone know where i can find for ubuntu?
<bruenig> fourth&
<bhall412> wimpog- find the folder, and delete it (you may need to be sudo- best way is to type 'sudo nautilus). I am assuming you have apt-get removed and there are files left over
<newest007> truly dissapointed with ubuntus capabilitys when it comes to games
<Dr_willis> newest007,  you expect a comercial game to be in the repos? theres some doom 'rewrites' out.. but not sure if any re in the repos.
<bhall412> a script/daemon keeps overwriting my resolv.conf, resulting in being unable to contact my DNS. The solution is to comment out 2 lines of code in a file- problem is, i cant remember what file. Please help!
<Mena> bruenig,ohhh okay good
<QRZ> Wimpog: Try, "sudo apt-get --purge remove --assume-yes <package_name>" to remove it.
<newest007> no i got the doom wads
<Mena> bruenig,thanks :)
<newest007> i just need the doom legacy port
<newest007> which i know where it is
<Dr_willis> lxdoom - Unix port of boom, an enhanced version of DOOM
<shoumik> bruenig?
<newest007> but...
<Dr_willis> !find lxdoom
<bruenig> shoumik, ?
<ubotu> Found: lxdoom, lxdoom-sndserv, lxdoom-svga, lxdoom-x11
<newest007> installing it is a hassle
<newest007> a big hassle
<shoumik> It also says i need root priveleges\
<shoumik> Bruening it says to copy libfmodex to /usr/lib. How do I do that via terminal
<Dr_willis> life is a hassle.
<Wimpog> QRZ: the problem is that I deleted some of the config files manually, and now when I install it again it says "Not replacing deleted config file /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf..."
<newest007> yes i have doom legacy it on my desktop
<bruenig> shoumik, which are you?
<newest007> how the hell do i install it though????
<vox754> Attention everyone: Herd 4, development version for Feisty, is out. This is NOT a stable version. It is released only so people can give feedback and, possibly, report bugs. Don't use it if you don't know what you're doing.
<shoumik> WHICH?
<newest007> theres about a million different ways
<newest007> whcih most dont work
<newest007> its stupid
<bruenig> shoumik, oh you are tar.gz guy, give a link to the package, I shall DL and look
<Dr_willis> newest007,  on the desktop?  Id just fire up the package manager and click the packages and click install.
<shoumik> k
<Dr_willis> the packages may require the comercial data files from the doom game.
<amaan> i was looking for realtek audio drivers for my asus w7j...does anyone know where i can find for ubuntu?
<QRZ> Wimpog: Yeah, try removing it first with that command...
<newest007> right... so i fired up synaptic
<newest007> now what
<newest007> cause i type in doom in synaptic... nothing
<shoumik> http://www.yamipod.com/main/modules/downloads/
<who_cares> if something in /etc/init.d fails to start, where would that be logged?
<newest007> yet its on my desktop
<newest007> yet i have the thing
<Wimpog> QRZ: THANK you and other guys a LOT. That did work!
<newest007> yet i cant bloody install it
<QRZ> Wimpog: welcome
<newest007> doom legacy sdl
<bruenig> shoumik, you aren't satisfied with gktpod and the others available in repos?
<Wimpog> QRZ: you're great guys
<newest007> ive checked the forums
<shoumik> ummm no
<Dr_willis> newest007,  on the desktop? you did not need to download it seperately.. the package manager will download and install packages.. You are thinking in windows terms.
<bruenig> ok
<shoumik> gtkpod is stubborn
<bruenig> just wondering while it downloads
<shoumik> i'be used yamipod in windows and i liked it
<newest007> really, so i just type in doom legacy into synaptic and voila....
<newest007> well that didnt happen
<newest007> thats why i dl it manually
<Dr_willis> you proberly dont have the multiverse and other repos enabled.
<shoumik> i can almost run yamipod windows version via wine
<maz> Man do any of you guys know how to make copies of CDs?  I've tried gnomebaker and graveman but they both think there's no audio CD loaded, when there is.  Annoying...
<shoumik> but it shuts down.
<Dr_willis> !info lxdoom
<ubotu> lxdoom: Unix port of boom, an enhanced version of DOOM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4main-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 287 kB, installed size 480 kB
<shoumik> for some stupid error
<Dr_willis> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<shoumik> bruening have you downloaded it
<vox754> newest007: Please don't rant angrily. There is nothing wrong with having a separate Win partition to play games. Take it easy.
<bruenig> shoumik, ok, it looks like you should do this, first cd into the directory and do "sudo cp libfmodex.so.4.02.05 /usr/lib" and then do ./YamiPod
<shoumik> ok
<Mazz> ok when i go into xrandr i only see a refresh rate of 85Hz which i do not want anyway to get 60Hz with this?
<newest007> i give up
<newest007>  its impossible
<newest007> a week and a half
<newest007> and i cant even install doom, lol,
<exploit> how to access another partition of hd through ubuntu desktop?
* Dr_willis goes on to play lxdoom.
<bruenig> uh oh no doom, OS is obsolete
<exploit> is there any way to write another partition of HD through ubuntu desktop?
<bruenig> exploit, you need to mount it, do you know its name (/dev/something)
<patrialt> ahh, i cant figure out how to install a login screen i downloaded >.<
<bruenig> patrialt, system>administration>login window
<maz> So has anyone here been able to make CD copies?
<bruenig> maz, like what exactly?
<exploit> i m able to read drive but not write.........how to change permission from root to my username?
<Dr_willis> maz,  ? dd to a ,iso file and then burn the ,iso file :)
<patrialt> bruenig yea, i got that far, but when i browse for the file i have, it wont show up :p
<bruenig> yeah I was thinking what Dr_willis said
<maz> bruenig, i'm trying to copy an audio cd, but graveman and gnomebaker can't see the audio cd i put in
<Dr_willis> exploit,  what kind of partition?
<exploit> ntfs
<maz> dr_willis, was the command dd?  I can do that i guess
<mackinac> who_cares:  /var/log/messages ??
<Lionheart> Anybody know what font the terminal uses and if it's the same for other distros?
<bruenig> maz, do you know the name of your drive? (/dev/something)
<Dr_willis> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=whatever.iso
<amaan> i was looking for realtek audio drivers for my asus w7j...does anyone know where i can find for ubuntu?
<maz> bruenig, how would i find this out?  I know sound juicer can see the audio tracks
<patrialt> ahh i see it now bruenig, but what do i select? a .png or ?
<exploit> NTFS partition Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> exploit,   check out this url...
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<vox754> patrialt, maz, bruenig left
<patrialt> ahh
<patrialt> he's so sneaky
<Dr_willis> exploit,  also the ubuntu wiki/pages have some info on ntfs partitions
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<shoumik> whats the command in terminal for moving files??
<exploit> ok thankx
<mackinac> !ntfs-3g | exploit
<ubotu> exploit: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<mackinac> !fuse | exploit
<ubotu> exploit: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Lionheart> shoumik it's mv
<shoumik> ok
<mackinac> for the 3rd or 4th time...
<shoumik> would i have to be in the directory to move the file?
<maz> dr_willis, dd gave me the error message input/output error.  Could my CDrom have another name??
<FireHazard17> ntfs-3g is now RC1
<Dr_willis> maz,  could.. :) look in /dev/ and see
<FireHazard17> there wont be RC2
<FireHazard17> just the release
<Dr_willis> maz,  may be /dev/cdrom0 not sure.
<exploit> wat say ill use or not that ntfs-3g??????
<mackinac> exploit, what is your native language?
<Dr_willis> exploit,  if you MUST write to the ntfs drives.. you will want it.
<maz> dr_willis there's a dev/cdrom, and a /dev/cdrw
<vox754> shoumik, NO. You can move thing like this "mv <something> <somewhere>", the something may be the absolute path "/some/path" to "/another/path"
<FireHazard17> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<FireHazard17> ^^ for RC
<Lionheart> So nobody knows the "system terminal" font?
<exploit> actually i want 2 write from songs 4m dvd to my ntfs hd partition therefore i can play 4m both ubuntu & windows
<Vilhelms> I installed lufs from package but I get an error when I try to mount an ftpfs, the error is "you don't have kernel lufs support (check whether the lufs module is available/loaded)
<Vilhelms> "
<vox754> exploit, Don't use it. It is better to copy your files to a ext3 partition. Now Windows is able to read ext3 through a plugin.
<maz> dr_willis an ls -l /dev/cdrom shows that it is a link to /hdd
<Dr_willis> maz,  ya should be able to do a dd if=/dev/hdd of=whatever.iso also then.
<exploit> i m abe to read from ntfs hd but not write is it fine ...?
<Dr_willis> exploit,  thats normal...
<maz> dr_willis, same error.  Isn't hdd hard disk drive??
<vox754> Lionheart, I don't know. Maybe "console" or something. I've seen shells where you can modify these parameters. I think I saw them in Knoppix .
<Dr_willis> exploit,  writing is considuered 'risky' but i hear it works ok.
<Dr_willis> maz,  whats the exact command ya are doing? and whats the exact error?
<CapaH> Does anyone here know a quick way to test if a password is or is not valid for a certificate file (.p12 .crt etc) ?
<exploit> ok
<maz> dr_willis:  command is   sudo dd if=/dev/hdd of=tomwaits.iso and the error is...   dd: reading `/dev/hdd': Input/output error
<Lionheart> I've searched for console/terminal/system. No luck :(
<amaan> i was looking for realtek audio drivers for my asus w7j...does anyone know where i can find for ubuntu?
<vox754> exploit: YES. Reading is normal. But writing is not fully supported due to proprietary issues with Microsoft.
<fr500> hello
<Dr_willis> maz,  Hmmm....
<fr500> i installed 2 new sata drivers on a n existing desktop
<exploit> microsoft sucks
<Dr_willis> maz,  you do have a cd in the drive? :)
<vox754> Lionheart: try "slocate fonts"
<fr500> is it possible to partition them using LVM (the other disk is not like that) and move my home there?
<maz> lol yes dr_willis, and sound juicer can see it
<exploit> Sound output is not working....any way to fix it?
<Dr_willis> dd if=/dev/hdb of=test.iso
<Dr_willis> works for me.
<vox754> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bleanna_unux> I'm installing Ubuntu from a minimal CD installer. After installation, what apt-get packages do I need just to install the gnome base (no multimedia, games, office, etc) so I can have a GUI interface?
<Vilhelms> I installed lufs from package but I get an error when I try to mount an ftpfs, the error is "you don't have kernel lufs support (check whether the lufs module is available/loaded)"
<Dr_willis> Vilhelms,  load the  lufs module?
<Vilhelms> Dr_willis, I did
<arrenlex> bleanna_unux: x-window-system-core gnome-core
<vox754> bleanna_unux, I'm not sure, I would try also "gnome-desktop"
<arrenlex> !info gnome-desktop | vox754
<ubotu> vox754: Package gnome-desktop does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<shoumik> Hi, I've had Ubuntu for 2 weeks now and I've not been able to use my webcam the wholet time. The PC is not recognizing it. Its a logitech quickcam chat. Can someone help?
<arrenlex> !webcam | shoumik
<ubotu> shoumik: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<vox754> arrenlex: yeah, I don't remember. What are the desktop packages then?
<shoumik> kk ill look at tha
<bleanna_unux> arrenlex: do i need xserver-xorg or gdm?
<nathan__> I just installed ubuntu along with the developer packages, downloaded the latest version of epic, and it refuses to compile, it passed the configure script fine though.  Anyone else have any problems getting epic to compile?
<arrenlex> vox754: [ku] buntu-desktop. But that installs all multimedia packages.
<Tonren> How can I get my computer to run an arbitrary command on bootup?
<vox754> arrenlex: true. Thanks.
<vox754> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Tonren> I want my server to access my dynamic DNS url every time it reboots
<arrenlex> bleanna_unux: x-window-system-core will install xserver-xorg as well as all packages it needs to run. You don't strictly need gdm -- you can log in textmode and use the startx command. But you can get it if you want.
<Tonren> vox754: Not GNOME - bootup.
<arrenlex> nathan__: a) what is epic? b) what error is it giving you?
<Tonren> Anyone?  How can I add an arbitrary command to init.d?
<bleanna_unux> arrenlex: when i boot, i want the gui to start auto. so i guess i need gdm right? do i need to configure anything in the process?
<arrenlex> Tonren: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28
<arrenlex> bleanna_unux: Yes, you need [xkg] dm. No you don't need to configure anything.
<y0hm> How does one remove the .conf files & stuff with apt-get remove ? I thought there was an option for doing that !
<arrenlex> y0hm: Do you mean apt-get remove --purge?
<ardchoille> Is there a tutorial about how to have multiple livecd's on one dvd? I know it's possible to do this, but I just need to learn how.
<y0hm> yup :)
<bleanna_unux> arrenlex: cool. thx.
<y0hm> thx
<icicled> Tonren, add what you want to do to /etc/rc.local
<vox754> arrenlex: I see you've got everything covered up. I'm gone then.
<justdave> is there any way to optimize the remote desktop stuff in gnome?  When using it it seems like it's constantly transmitting the entire screen instead of just the things that change, and so I have to disconnect and reconnect pretty frequently to get a fresh screen because it starts lagging badly after a while.
<justdave> (this is in Dapper)
<nathan__> arrenlex: epic is a text based ircclient, it gives an error on a line that says "extern char *tparm();
<Illnor> stupid newbie question: I'm dual booting xp and ubuntu, on xp I can browse the files on my four hard drives, how do I do this in ubuntu?
<nathan__> of a parameter list with an ellipsis cant match an empty parameter name list declaration ...
<fr500> i installed 2 new sata drivers on a n existing desktop
<fr500> is it possible to partition them using LVM (the other disk is not like that) and move my home there?
<_jvictor> @Ilnor
<exploit> which is best player for mp3 format??
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<_jvictor> u need to modofy /etc/fstab
<_jvictor> modify*
<_jvictor> any toshiba laptop owners (phoenix bios) ?
<andou> If I want to make an FTP server, do I need a www.xxx.com address?
<arrenlex> !any | _jvictor
<_jvictor> if it has to be there in the internet yes
<Quintin> andou: no
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellfish> hi there, i was wondering if there was any way I could set up mplayer as my default video streaming plugin in firefox ... it keeps using totem and totem seriously sucks
<Quintin> _jvictor: uh, no.  kthnx
<arrenlex> cellfish: Install mozilla-mplayer
<Falstius> andou: you can use something like dyndns, or just remember your IP address.
<exploit> can i install Yahelite on ubuntu????
<andou> Quintin: So, can I just use my ipaddress and then instead of http://.* I could use ftp://myipaddress?
<arrenlex> cellfish: And remove totem-mozilla.
<Quintin> exploit: You're getting on my nerves.  *one* "?", ok?
<cellfish> arrenlex: i have 6.10 and every time i try mozilla-mplayer, it acts like the package doesn't exist
<Quintin> andou: Yes.
<arrenlex> !info mozilla-mplayer | cellfish
<andou> Falstius Ok thanks. So, as long as I use my ipaddress, there's no problem?
<Falstius> andou: assuming that you have your server and router set up correctly, yes.
<ubotu> cellfish: mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<arrenlex> cellfish: i.e. enable multiverse
<andou> Falstius: Hehe. Yeah. That's a pretty big assumption.
<Quintin> andou: You might need to do some port-forwarding if you're behind a NAT router.  Also make sure that that port is not being blocked by your ISP.
<imsocute> have any of you tried tricksteronline with ubuntu
<cellfish> arrenlex: how do i do that?
<meisam> hi guys, do u know where the defaulpath of jdk after installation is?
<arrenlex> !multiverse | cellfish
<ubotu> cellfish: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<arrenlex> !easysource | cellfish
<ubotu> cellfish: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<exploit> Quintin r u getting angry wid me?
<Quintin> meisam: which $var , whereis $var  .. try that.
<andou> Quitin: Ok. Thanks for the tip. If I do that, would I need to use ftp://myipaddress:openport?
<arrenlex> !u | exploit
<ubotu> exploit: Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Quintin> exploit: Quit being an idiot.  Thanks.
<Falstius> andou: sure, but important.  You can get a free address like "yourname.dyndns.net" if you don't want to remember the number.
<_jvictor> meisam "/usr/lib/jvm"
<Quintin> arrenlex: On top of things there.. :)
<Dr_willis> U sure?
<meisam> Quintin what do u mena?
<angel12> hey guys, whenever i use apt or try to connect to irc, i have to ping the address (us.archive.ubuntu.com or irc.freenode.net for instance) before i connect, otherwise it wont work
<imsocute> T_T
<exploit> quintin u want me to quit?
<exploit> sorry you
<andou> Falstius Can I use just any free address? Will that have to be 'setup' somehow?
<Vilhelms> How do I find out my uid?
<shoumik> Hi I downloaded camorama and it's not detecting my webcam
<shoumik> It's a logitech quickcam chat
<_jvictor> under jvm, there will be the current versiion of jdk
<Quintin> exploit: Quit being an idiot?  Yes.  Please.  One "?" per question, maybe two.  Same for "!" and friends as well.  Thanks.  To answer your question, have you tried google and searching for 'yahelite ubuntu'?
<lotusleaf> shoumik: there are a number of camera apps to be found in Synaptic, search for them, also you may ask in #spca50x
<Falstius> andou: do a google search for "free dynamic dns" and do some reading.  The setup is pretty easy.
<meisam> _jvictor i have installed the jdk 1.5 but it is installed in my desktop friend
<nikki__> hey all, is there a way to get KDE4 on edgy?
<shoumik> kk
<meisam> _jvictor i wanna change it to the defult one
<andou> Falstius: Would something like the no-ip.com ones work?
<Quintin> exploit: To search available packages from the command line, do 'apt-cache search $var' or apt-cache search $var | grep $var2 to search within those results.
<Hellevator> nikki_ kde4 hasn't been released yet
<fieryprophet> hello all
<exploit> sorry quintin for that....
<nikki__> are you sure? i've seen people using it\
<exploit> i ill not ask now
<Falstius> andou: maybe, I don't know anything about no-ip.com.  Going to bed now, good luck.
<Vilhelms> How do I find out my uid?
<Dr_willis> echo $UID
<Quintin> exploit: no one's perfect
<andou> Falstius Ok. Well Thanks for the advice! Goodnight :)
<fieryprophet> anyone ever dealt with the infamous "Unknown interrupt or fault 0XXXX, etc." boot time problem?
<arrenlex> !kde4 | nikki__
<ubotu> nikki__: For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<meisam> _jvictor how can i unistall this and then trying to install in the default path?
<andou> Quintin: Thanks for the advice :)
<Vilhelms> Dr_willis, Thanks
<Quintin> andou: you're welcome :)
<Falstius> np.
<Hellevator> nikki_ yes, it is not scheduled to come out for several months.  Chances are you saw a mockup of what kde4 will look like
<Quintin> andou: as an aside, FTP is totally insecure.  You should be aware of this if you're going to run a public server.
<_jvictor> sudo aptitude update-alternatives or soemthign of that sort..
<exploit> i know but i was askin lik dumb widout surfing
<_jvictor> sorry theres no aptitude
<exploit> sorry 4 dat
<andou> Quintin: Ok. I don't really know what you mean though. I've heard something about SFTP. Would that be a better option?
<shoumik> lotusleaf it's taking way to long form them to respong
<Quintin> andou: The internet is insecure, by design.
<angel12> hey guys, whenever i use apt or try to connect to irc, i have to ping the address (us.archive.ubuntu.com or irc.freenode.net for instance) before i connect, otherwise it wont work
<_jvictor> sudo update-alternatives --config  java will do the owrj
<_jvictor> work*
<Quintin> andou: I mean that the data you send, but more importantly the *credentials* you send, are sent in cleartext.
<meisam> _jvictor ?
<lotusleaf> shoumik: try ##linux #creative
<_jvictor> angel use a static ip.
<angel12> _jvictor, i do...
<shoumik> kk
<Quintin> andou: type 'traceroute google.com' in a terminal.  Anyone on any of the computers between you and the remote site can sniff traffic, get access to login details, and proceed to do bad stuff.
<_jvictor> meisam: use this > sudo update-alternatives --config  java
<lotusleaf> shoumik: also the forums: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<meisam> it did not work
<_jvictor> angel do u use a dlink router by anychance ?
<meisam> _jvictor it did not work
<Moniker42> how do i play .mov files? ie Apple Trailers?
<Quintin> andou: I would use scp.  http://winscp.sf.net/ is an opensource, easy to use scp/sftp client that you can use on windows machines.  On ubuntu, you can use scp command-line program or you can mount with sshfs or the built-in gnome tool for mounting ssh
<andou> Quintin: I won't be putting anything of 'real' importance on the ftp. I just want to use it for practice. Also, I'm in Korea and an associate of mine will be sending video files from Australia that we will edit here
<_jvictor> meisam can u tell what the error is ?
<andou> Quintin I thought an FTP would be the best way to send the files.
<fr500> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Quintin> andou: Use a different user account than your own, and set the shell of that account to /bin/false.
<cellfish> is totem NECESSARY to have in ubuntu? it seems all of my problems would be solved if i just got rid of it
<Quintin> cellfish: totem is piece of useless FILTH.
<Quintin> rubbish.  junk.  garbage.
<arrenlex> cellfish: Of course not. Nothing is really NECESSARY in ubuntu.
<meisam> there is no error he said there is only one program provides java...
<_jvictor> angel 3 things to do .. i use a static ip ,2) add you ISP's dns server add instead of ur router 3) disable ipv6
<exploit> i use camorama app for my cam..but not detectable.....any other app for cam?
<arrenlex> cellfish: Especially not media players.
<cellfish> because it's seriously getting in the way of my trying to view the videos on cnn.com
<_jvictor> ok so u have only gcj installed ?
<Tonren> I'm trying to configure my server with a static IP instead of DHCP; I'm behind an SMC Barricade G router.  I can set up /etc/network/interfaces with "iface eth0 static; address 192.168.2.200;" and it successfully gets the IP address and I can navigate to my router's config page, but I can't access the internet
<Quintin> andou: From command-line 'sudo usermod -s /bin/false ftp' to change ftp user to have a non-login shell.  Then you should be ok
<cellfish> why does it constantly tell me that i may be removing 'ubuntu-desktop' if i try to remove all of the useless software?
<_jvictor> the jre is different from the jdk..
<Quintin> Tonren: Yes you can access the internet.
<andou> Quintin: Ok. That's some great advice. I'm checking it out now. Thanks for that.
<Quintin> andou: glad to help
<arrenlex> !metapackage | cellfish
<ubotu> cellfish: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<Tonren> Quintin: Pinging anything gets me "network is unreachable".
<Tonren> Quintin: Anything except the router, that is
<fieryprophet> Anyone have any idea how to get around this error everytime I boot? "Unknown interrupt or fault 0X00000, etc." ?
<Quintin> Tonren: You didn't configure the interface properly then.  I was thinking it was name resolution.
<Quintin> Tonren: Please paste your /etc/network/interfaces for me
<Quintin> !paste Tonren
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste tonren - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> !ubuntu-desktop | cellfish
<ubotu> cellfish: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Quintin> !paste | Tonren
<ubotu> Tonren: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cellfish> alright ... so this friggin bullshit is telling me that 'totem' can't play the cnn video even though it should be gone ... it still appears and loads from the menu, but even add/remove acts like totem isn't installed
<system_e> File-roller (archive manager) corrupt my text file while making tar.gz file. Does anyone know how to repair it. Added spaces (or something that looks like spaces) between all letters. There were about 10 files and only one with .pl ending has this problem. Kate tells me it is binary file.
<Quintin> cellfish: watch the language, please.
<andou> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<sparr> cellfish: in firefox?
<Quintin> system_e: odd.  have you tried creating with command line tar?
<arrenlex> cellfish: Have you restarted firefox? If so, type about:plugins in the address bar and pastebin the whole page.
<cellfish> ok nevermind, i got rid of totem
<fr500> which is better aiglx or xgl?
<cellfish> now cnn loads mplayer but the video itself doesn't show
<Quintin> fr500: better is highly subjective.  but aiglx
<Tonren> Quintin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6189/
<fr500> Quintin, ok
<sparr> ubuntu is a bit wonky when it comes to media plugins for firefox
<fr500> care to explain?
<arrenlex> cellfish: Right-click on mplayer-plugin, go to configure, and check "Connect to RTSP media over TCP"
<Quintin> Tonren: what is the address of your internet gateway?
<fieryprophet> "Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP 00000060" about a thousand times over is scrolling down by screen whenever I boot Ubuntu. I am more than technically inclined (I have linux acpi=off and noapic in the GRUB menu.lst file, but this error is continuing)
<Tonren> Quintin: 192.168.2.1
<cellfish> arrenlex: alright, done ... now when i run a quicktime, it runs, but some of the video is cut out
<system_e> Quintin: I'm trying to get my file back. I don't have the orginal. I don't know how to use comand line for tat or gzip.  You think that ther may be a command to repair archive?
<arrenlex> cellfish: "cut out"?
<Quintin> Tonren: I've corrected the file.  Install the corrected version, then do sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<exploit> i have hp notebook .....wid cam built ... is there ny way or app for working of webcam?
<Tonren> Quintin: I can't see your correction.
<Quintin> system_e: You can't manually correct it?
<Quintin> Tonren: sorry, try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6190/
<meisam> sorry guys, i think there has been problem has happend to my .bashrc file, the terminal is not working, what to do?
<cellfish> yeah .. i see the top left of the video .. the right extreme side and the bottom right doesn't show ... and that checkmark didn't help for cnn
<rpc> do you know what might be causing regular ssh sessions disconnect on a particular box? keepalive in enabled on sshd
<tabman> how can I update to the latest version of firefox ?
<Quintin> rpc: solar flares.
<Quintin> tabman: apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<system_e> Quintin: Yes I can but it will take me some time.
<rpc> Quintin i thought so too at first :)
<cellfish> arrenlex: ok nevermind, quicktime works fine now ... only cnn is left
<meisam> guys sorry  i was changing something in .bashrc file
<cellfish> argh nope, still cuts the image
<arrenlex> cellfish: Does selecting x11 as your video driver in configure help?
<Tonren> Quintin: Okay, now I can ping IP addresses but not domain names.
<Tonren> Quintin: My resolv.conf is blank
<Tonren> Quintin: How do I set a nameserver properly?
<arrenlex> cellfish: Also, you are refreshing when you change these settings, right?
<meisam> i think it is damaged, the terminal does not recognize any coommand
<fieryprophet> Would anyone mind assisting me on an Ubuntu booting issue?
<cellfish> arrenlex: heh, nothing was selected.. i just put it on gl
<Quintin> Tonren: sudo echo "4.2.2.2" > /etc/resolv.conf
<arrenlex> cellfish: Try x11.
<Tonren> Quintin: resolv.conf says "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE MANUALLY, YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN."
<system_e> Quintin: You think i should test how this happend and if it will happend again send a bug report. If yes where should i send bug report.
<Quintin> Tonren: I'd keep 4.2.2.2 at the bottom of resolv.conf and put the nameservers listed in your route at the top.
<Tonren> Quintin: Also, what is 4.2.2.2?  Shouldn't it be 192.168.2.1, or one of the nameservers listed in my router's configuration?
<Quintin> Tonren: lies.  make the file readonly when you're done.
<cellfish> arrenlex: should that fix cnn.com's video too?
<noodles12> I have a fat32 partition to transfer between xp and ubuntu. How come it xp doesn't recognize the newly copied file right away. It usually takes a restart or a few minutes for xp to recognize the newly copied folders. why is that?
<Dr_willis> hrh hrh
<Quintin> Tonren: it's a military DNS server.
<Tonren> Quintin: Ah, guaranteed to be up.
<tabman> Quintin: I just want the update for firefox
<reklipz_> hey guys, ive got a 1.4GHz Centrino and 128MB PC2700 DDRRAM equipped laptop currently running ubuntu edgy. I'm wondering if I'll notice any speed increase by switching to ubuntu, any ideas?
<arrenlex> cellfish: I don't know what's wrong with it. It works for me. *shrug*
<Tonren> Quintin: Doesn't it need to be "nameserver x.x.x.x" and not just the IP adress?
<cellfish> maybe i just need to install the codec.
<meisam> how can i fine .bashrc file guys?
<shoumik> Hi I just downloaded qc-usb-source. How do I compile the source?
<cellfish> lemme try a regular wmv without streaming
<meisam> find
<arrenlex> reklipz_: currently running ubuntu edgy. switching to ubuntu <--- ?
<shoumik> anyone know?
<lotusleaf> meisam: locate filename
<reklipz_> hey guys, ive got a 1.4GHz Centrino and 128MB PC2700 DDRRAM equipped laptop currently running ubuntu edgy. I'm wondering if I'll notice any speed increase by switching to xubuntu, any ideas?
<arrenlex> meisam: It's in ~/.bashrc
<Quintin> Tonren: that's the idea, yea.  I use it at the bottom of all my resolution files
<cellfish> ok the wmv codec is simply missing
<reklipz_> xubuntu, my bad =(
<ChaosEddie> reklipz_: what do you mean?
<arrenlex> reklipz_: Oh, that's different. xD
<cellfish> lemme install vlc and see if it works after that
<Quintin> Tonren: yes, if I didn't say that before
<ChaosEddie> ohhh
<arrenlex> cellfish: That would do it.
<ChaosEddie> sorry i missed the full question
<Tonren> Quintin: Great - thanks!
<arrenlex> cellfish: vlc?! What does that have to do with mplayer?
<arrenlex> cellfish: No, install w32codecs
<fieryprophet> relipz: I'm guessing you mean switching to ubuntu edgy, in which case I don't think you'd see more than an incremental change
<lotusleaf> reklipz_: yes and also have a look at blackbox fluxbox openbox
<cellfish> it installs the missing library as far as i know
<reklipz_> xubuntu, my bad =(
<arrenlex> cellfish: Install w32codecs.
<cellfish> hrmm alright
<reklipz_> ORIGINAL QUESTION: hey guys, ive got a 1.4GHz Centrino and 128MB PC2700 DDRRAM equipped laptop currently running ubuntu edgy. I'm wondering if I'll notice any speed increase by switching to xubuntu, any ideas?
<sm0k3d> hey guys, im new to linux and my friend told me that ubuntu would be the best for making a server
<lotusleaf> reklipz_: #xubuntu
<Quintin> reklipz_: Yes, you will.
<reklipz_> lotusleaf, so ditch the xubuntu alltogether?
<Quintin> sm0k3d: He lied to you.
<meisam> lotusleaf the terminal does not do anything
<fieryprophet> sm0k3d: Look for the Ubuntu server edition
<ChaosEddie> yea i got the question, give me a sec
<Quintin> sm0k3d: lies.
<sm0k3d> yea i downloaded that
<meisam> lotusleaf what can i do?
<Quintin> sm0k3d: FreeBSD or Debian.
<lotusleaf> reklipz_: try xubuntu and compare it to window managers like fluxbox and openbox
<tabman> Quintin: i just want firefox update not for the whole system
<reklipz_> everyone: thanks! I'll try xubuntu and get back on irc when its done
<lotusleaf> meisam: did you type anything at the command prompt?
<Quintin> tabman: apt-get install firefox
<Tonren> Quintin: Thanks for all your help.  I think everything's working now
<ChaosEddie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Quintin> Tonren: You're welcome.  Glad to help.
<Munchkinguy> lotusleaf: It's strange, but I find that Kubuntu runs on my old computer *faster* than Xubuntu
<Tonren> Quintin: If I pore over man interfaces, will I figure out why I needed the network declaration, or should I look somewhere else to figure out why?
<arrenlex> reklipz_: You could just use aptitude to install xubuntu-desktop, and log into it and see if it runs faster, and then use aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop to get rid of it all when you're done having fun
<sm0k3d> hey but im pretty new to linux, are FreeBSD or Debian easy to work with for new users?
<ChaosEddie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6191/
<arrenlex> sm0k3d: No.
<Tonren> sm0k3d: Ubuntu is a debian derivative, and it is easy to work with
<ChaosEddie> im going to say yes
<meisam> lotusleaf no i just wanted to set up the path for java in bashrc file
<lotusleaf> Munchkinguy: cool, I recommend Kubuntu to everyone but if they're looking for other things to try I recommend they try and compare ;)
<Quintin> Tonren: It should be mentioned in there.  I can't tell you for sure, since it's been awhile.. I just remember this from setting it up long ago.  The interfaces manpage is pretty in depth though I think.
<cellfish> arrenlex: when i try to install w32codecs, it tells me that 'no candidate version found for w32codecs'
<lotusleaf> meisam: vim .bashrc
<reklipz_> arrenlex, that will work?
<meisam> after that the terminal is not accepting anything
<Madpilot> ubotu, w32codecs | cellfish
<ubotu> cellfish: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Quintin> sm0k3d: They're not for 'users' they're for network administrators.
<reklipz_> arrenlex, will i need to apt-get remove ubuntu-dekstop?
<Madpilot> ubotu, codecs | cellfish
<ubotu> cellfish: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sm0k3d> ok, i downloaded the server install, but it says that there is no graphics user interface, is it hard to install one? and where can i get it?
<Tonren> Quintin: Cool.  THanks again
<theherbalizer> hwy guys, how can i format a usb thumb drive so that it will show up in windows? it's a gig drive and only coming up as 219mb right now
<imsocute> hi can anyone help me out with installing my ati driver??
<lotusleaf> !windows > theherbalizer
<Tonren> theherbalizer: Are you talking about, as Ext3 filesystem?
<Madpilot> sm0k3d, if you want a webserver, installing a GUI is not recommended. If you want a desktop machine, that's different
<Tonren> theherbalizer: If so, you can use "ext3fs" for windows
<Quintin> sm0k3d: I don't know what your level of skill is.  It's trivial for me, but I do this stuff every day.  If you're afraid of the command line, you might have troubles.
<fr500> i installed 2 new sata drivers on a n existing desktop
<fr500> is it possible to partition them using LVM (the other disk is not like that) and move my home there?
<arrenlex> reklipz_: No, you can install them at the same time.
<theherbalizer> Tonren: as in it can be read by a windows xp machine?
<meisam> lotusleaf its not working
<Quintin> theherbalizer: fat32 or ext3.
<Tonren> theherbalizer: Yes.
<meisam> lotusleaf does not accept
<reklipz_> arrenlex, thanks, will give it a whirk
<reklipz_> err, whirl
<arrenlex> !ati | imsocute
<ubotu> imsocute: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Quintin> fr500: yes
<meisam> lotusleaf command not found
<Quintin> I'm going to bed, it's almost 1 am.
<sm0k3d> well i am sorta afraid of the command line, is there any way i can install a GUI?
<fr500> Quintin, what tool can i use to partition?
<Quintin> sm0k3d: 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<imsocute> im following this sitehttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Radeon_9200/9250_%28RV280%29_and_DVI and i don't know if im doing it right
<lotusleaf> meisam: use gedit also see #bash
<patrialt> Just joined, but i use Gparted
<Madpilot> sm0k3d, easiest way is just to re-install with one of the desktop ISOs
<Quintin> fr500: From linux?  gparted would be GUI program.  I would use cfdisk and mkfs command line programs
<fr500> ok
<fr500> thanks a lot
<imsocute> when i entered sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-driver-ati it says Unable to find a source package for xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<meisam> lotusleaf it does not accept gedit also, let me find .bashrc first
<lotusleaf> meisam: what doesn't accept it
<boredandblogging> ok, I just installed beryl with my radeon 9250, never set up anything special with my drivers and it looks very cool
<patrialt> can somebody tell me how to install a new Splash Screen?
<DLB|Maximus> hello
<meisam> lotusleaf it does not accept anythin like commands
<lotusleaf> meisam: try the #bash channel
<sm0k3d> ok guys thanks for your help, im gonna try the command line and see how i do =)
<sm0k3d> later
<Taime1> holy crap..i wasin the middle of asking that question, patrialt
<patrialt> lol
<arrenlex> imsocute: xserver-xorg-video-ati
<imsocute> boredandblogging, what ubuntu are you using?
<Taime1> that was serriously wierd
<boredandblogging> imsocute, edgy
<imsocute> arrenlex, where can i find xserver-xorg-video-ati??im sorry im new to this
<imsocute> boredandblogging, 6.10?
<boredandblogging> imsocute, yeah
<Taime1> i actually just want to install the backsplash graphic
<Taime1> anyone know how to do this?
<imsocute> boredandblogging, crap i can't get it to work...i have 9250 radeon too
<arrenlex> imsocute: In your command, instead of using "xserver-xorg-driver-ati", use "xserver-xorg-video-ati".
<boredandblogging> imsocute, let me see if I have any drivers installed
<arrenlex> imsocute: Also, if you're new, why are you trying to build source packages?
<justin4thirty> Do you guys support Feisty in here yet?
<arrenlex> !feisty | justin4thirty
<ubotu> justin4thirty: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<imsocute> arrenlex, i want beryl to work with this
<zcat[1] > hi
<arrenlex> imsocute: And it doesn't currently?
<justin4thirty> Was that a yes or a no?
<boredandblogging> imsocute, I do have the ati drivers installed, not sure if its being used though
<tabman> why is it that everyone has suddenly started shifting to beryl just as Vista has released ? are we in a competition here ?
<fieryprophet> i could really use some help with the following error code: "Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP 000000060" scrolling on my screen when I boot Ubuntu
<ardchoille> tabman: It's a new toy, people have to check it out.
<arrenlex> justin4thirty: The last part: Help in #ubuntu+1
<imsocute> arrenlex, well i tried xgl and i can't seem to get aiglx to work
<justin4thirty> Ah, gotcha. Sorry.
<justin4thirty> thanks
<boredandblogging> imsocute, you used these instructions to get it to work? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<boredandblogging> tabman, I just wanted to see what the hoopla was with beryl...I have yet to even see Vista in action
<coffee-mug> hmm
<coffee-mug> my machine just froze
<coffee-mug> and I had to reboot
<coffee-mug> what can I do to try to diagnose it?
<fieryprophet> *waits for someone to even attempt to help*
<imsocute> arrenlex, ummm do i have to do the one on the site or just follow with the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<boredandblogging> well, I got it running with the one ubuntu.com, so....
<arrenlex> imsocute: I don't know. I would follow the ubuntu instructions.
<patrialt> Taime1 http://www.linuxextremist.com/?p=54 instuctions on how to change your splash screen
<boredandblogging> fieryprophet, did you check the forums, there is a thread about it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294712
<Taime1> thanx!!!
<patrialt> anytime.
<tabman> boredandblogging: no i'm not asking you I'm asking in general I saw beryl related question yesterday as well, its like all the OS community now realizing after vista that they want 3d interfaces
<fieryprophet> boredandblogging: yes, but the acpi=off and noapic additions to GRUB only resulting in the same error
<Gerry_W> tabman: I heard about beryl first. It really looks better than vista
<Gerry_W> in my opinion
<imsocute> arrenlex, let me try...
<Gerry_W> or saw beryl, rather
<fieryprophet> tabman: I would barely consider Vista as having a 3D interface on any kind of level as beryl. It's more like a gussied-up OS X
<bleanna_unux> im getting error 18 on @ the grub menu. ideas?
<boredandblogging> fieryprophet, doing a google search, I see quite a few references to it? doesn't seem like its uncommon, never seen it myself though
<imsocute> arrenlex, yey it's downloading...so i just have to change driver to video instead?
<boredandblogging> tabman, competition is natural...everyone wants the coolest toys!
<fieryprophet> boredandblogging: I've noticed the same thing, but there doesn't seem to be any real acknowledged fix that I can find. In fact, it supposedly relates to pre-Pentium Pro chips not support PEA, but the machine I'm using is a Celeron D. . .and by all accounts does support PEA
<tabman> ubuntu says "firefox is already the newest version" and I just installed Ubuntu yesterday & its not the newest version
<Madpilot> tabman, which version did you install?
<fieryprophet> boredandblogging: I've installed Ubuntu in all 3 versions on 6 of my own machines, this is the first complete failure to load I've ran into
<imsocute> arrenlex, where can i see the created directory...i just finished the downloading it and i have to edit line to some files
<boredandblogging> fieryprophet, are the others running the Celeron D too?
<fieryprophet> I've also used Mandriva, Fedora, openSUSE, and Yellow Dog, so I'm fairly experienced, but this has me scratching my head
<fieryprophet> One other is running Celeron D, yes, though a slightly older chip
<arrenlex> imsocute: What did you just install?
<boredandblogging> fieryprophet, don't know what you tell you man
<fieryprophet> I initially attempted to use openSUSE on this machine, and it loaded and installed fine, but then would never actually boot once installed
<fieryprophet> very strange, I know
<fieryprophet> I'd hate to know that Windows XP can run on a system and not Ubuntu :)
<arrenlex> fieryprophet: wth? You expect your operating systems not only to install, but to boot, as well! Jeez, man. Lay off, stop being so picky.
<andou> How can I setup ubuntu so I can control my desktop with my laptop (macbook)?
<fieryprophet> arrenlex: lol
<andou> Through the wireless router
<imsocute> arrenlex, the driver thing... ^^
<arrenlex> imsocute: Where in the guide are you stick?
<arrenlex> stuck?
<andou> Anyone know a good guide for controlling desktop running ubuntu with a macbook through a wireless router?
<tabman> Madpilot: whatever comes default with ubuntu installation
<fieryprophet> boredandblogging: thanks for looking up some help for me, I'll just surrender for now and regroup later
<cellfish> alright .. can someone tell me how to remove 'movie player' in ubuntu?
<Madpilot> tabman, sorry, I meant which version of Ubuntu
<cellfish> i hate it and want it gone
<cellfish> i thought it was totem but apparently it isn'rt
<boredandblogging> fieryprophet, sorry couldn't help you out
<Madpilot> cellfish, yes, it is totem
<rylan> Sometimes my programs just dont open. can anyone help me?
<fieryprophet> boredandblogging: no problem
<cellfish> madpilot: well, after i remove totem it's still there for whatever reason
<tabman> Madpilot: 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<fieryprophet> goobye all
<andou> Anyone know a good guide for controlling desktop running ubuntu with a macbook through a wireless router?
<fieryprophet> goodbye*
<SpacePuppy> rylan: you could try running the program from the command line and see if standard out gives you some info.\
<Madpilot> tabman, Ubuntu does not update programs after a release. Upgrade to 6.10 (Edgy) if you want a newer version of FF
<rylan> ok, whats the command to run from terminal?
<imsocute> arrenlex, well i don't know what to delete...im using gedit with radeon_bios.c
<tabman> Madpilot: damn what crap is this /
<rylan> SpacePuppy, ok, whats the command to run from terminal?
<meisam> how can i unistall jdk ? thxx
<SpacePuppy> rylan: which program doesn't run for you?
<tabman> Madpilot: you are trying to tell me that to get firefox update I need to upgrade the whole damn OS ?
<rylan> SpacePuppy, Last.fm
<Madpilot> tabman, that's the easiest way, yeah. And mind the language, thanks.
<SpacePuppy> what is last.fm?
<rylan> SpacePuppy, and amarok
<arrenlex> imsocute: ...I don't think you should be there. o__O
<SpacePuppy> rylan: are you trying to use amarok to stream ??
<rylan> SpacePuppy, it says "floating point exception (core dumped)
<rylan> SpacePuppy, no just listen to music. last.fm i use to stream. and neither are working
<welkiner> how to install flash in herd4 64?
<SpacePuppy> rylan: there ya go then.. type sudo dmesg and see if there's a clue there as well.
<rylan> SpacePuppy, oh christ thats a lot of text. what am i looking for
<SpacePuppy> rylan: stuff relating to the programs you are having problems with.
<welkiner> Is this the best chatroom for help with herd4, or is there a better place
<SpacePuppy> rylan: have you tried uninstalling the progs and re-installing?
<Madpilot> welkiner, #ubuntu+1
<welkiner> Madpilot; thanks
<rylan> SpacePuppy, several times
<imsocute> arrenlex, cause line 574 is just /* and line 561 is n = RADEON_BIOS8(tmp + 5) + 1;
<meisam> sorry guys i have installed jdk 1.5.0_11 on my desktop how cn i unistall it?
<rylan> SpacePuppy, all that list was talking about was hardware.
<rylan> SpacePuppy, nothing about lastfm or amarok
<andou> Anyone know a good guide for controlling desktop running ubuntu with a macbook through a wireless router?
<meisam> is there any speciall channel for jdk?
<zcat[1] > !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<SpacePuppy> rylan: take a look /var/log/ in the various log files and see if you can find something ther as well.
<andou> zcat[1] : Thanks :)
<rylan> ok
<Madpilot> meisam, I'm pretty sure there's a #java
<Madpilot> meisam, ##java, actually
<zcat[1] > andou: basically you just want to pick System > Preferences > Remote Desktop on the desktop to share it, then Internet > Terminal Server Client on the lappy to access it... You'll need to know the IP address of the desktop machine.
<zcat[1] > andou: and make sure port 5900 isn't open to the outside world (If you're using NAT it probably won't be..)
<ardchoille> How do I see which ports are open?
<Quintin> ardchoille: netstat
<rylan> SpacePuppy, i dont see anything related to last.fm or amarok
<communist_pope> Hello
<meisam> Madpilot i can not join it
<Madpilot> meisam, no? try #java
<robdeman> hey folks.. eveytime I minimize an applicatuiom I loose the gui...
<ChaosEddie> communist_pope: nice nick. hi
<robdeman> like I just minimize dmy audio playe.r.
<robdeman> ehrm how do I restore the gui?
<meisam> Madpilot no :(
<robdeman> I am missing the Windows tray bar..??
<ardchoille> Quintin: ta :)
<communist_pope> ChaosEddie: thats what everyone says
<Quintin> ardchoille: okie
<meisam> Madpilot do u know how to unistall jdk
<meisam> ?
<communist_pope> What are some must install apps for a fresh install of ubuntu on a 10
<communist_pope> GB
<Madpilot> meisam, some channels might restrict entry to ppl who're registered & identified - you're neither.
<nf4> what is the differance between the feisty-dvd-i386.iso and the feisty-desktop-i386.iso
<communist_pope> drive, sorry for the multiple lines
<Madpilot> communist_pope, Inkscape
<rylan> SpacePuppy, any ideas?
<communist_pope> Madpilot: what does it do?
<ardchoille> nf4: The dvd has more packages from the repos
<Toma-> nf4: -dvd- will have some of multiverse/universe on it i think
<Munchkinguy> 'nighy
<Madpilot> communist_pope, vector drawing program. very cool.
<Madpilot> ubotu, java | meisam
<ubotu> meisam: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<communist_pope> Hi everyone
<pmr_123> Anyone know if the 2.6.20 kernel has better support for the broadcom cards?
<nf4> I seem to get some error if i try to upgrade do to openoffice  and i cant seem to uninstall openoffice as it seems broken i try to use the fix option with no luck
<SpacePuppy> rylan: well.. it could just be 1)the build of amarok is not complatable with your box, you could build it yourself. 2) you have a hardware prob on your box causing the floating point error.. don't know how to diag that.
<communist_pope> pmr_123: My broadcom is working
<rylan> SpacePuppy, thanks.
<pmr_123> communist_pope: What chip id you have?
<SpacePuppy> pmr_123: my bcm43xx chip works too.
<pmr_123> communist_pope: Any are you using the ndiswrapper or the driver?
<SpacePuppy> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rylan> !$@%@! my computer doesnt work.
<ericab> can someone tell me how i can grant my user privileges so i can add and delete files to my 'filesystem' ?
<robdeman> hey all.. where do my applications go when I minimize them??
<rylan> bottom of the screen
<ardchoille> ericab: use sudo ?
<ardchoille> !sudo > ericab
<shoumik> Hi, my trash symbol on the bottom right f my screen is not showing
<communist_pope> pmr_123: I dont know, wired into the motherboard(dell)
<ericab> ardchoille, i want to use the gui though, i know how to do it through terminal
<Samus_Aran> can someone explain to me how to make Gnome/GTK+ apps stop complaining that they can't connect to the address of the message dbus ?
<ardchoille> shoumik: right click the panel, choose add to panel, and add the trash back to the panel
<bigfuzzyjesus> i am on ubuntu-server (via ssh) and i accidently set the chmod for /var/run/sudo/ to 777 and now i dont know how to change it back...
<ardchoille> ericab: gksudo nautilus  <-- that will give you a root nautilus window, but be careful with it.
<rylan> I NEED SOMEONE TO HELP ME, my computer has several stealthy problems. all i know is that i get a lot of programs that will work for a few days, then for no reason stop working.
<ericab> im talking about granting privelages through SYSTEM -> ADMIN -> users and groups though
<pmr_123> ericab: launch your file manager with sudo
<bigfuzzyjesus> ardchoille, i am on ubuntu-server (via ssh) and i accidently set the chmod for /var/run/sudo/ to 777 and now i dont know how to change it back...
<SirOSOriS> im a noob ericab
<ardchoille> !gksudp > pmr_123
<rylan> Anyone up for a challange?
<Samus_Aran> bigfuzzyjesus: sudo chmod u=rwx,go= /var/run/sudo
<ericab> ok..
<ericab> im using gnome; so it would be naut..
<SirOSOriS> ericab,  try logging in as root and changing the privildges the same way again
<bigfuzzyjesus> Samus_Aran, but i cant use the sudo command...
<rylan> im at the point where i might try sacrificing a goat to my computer and praying that it works properly
<communist_pope> NAUT
<Samus_Aran> bigfuzzyjesus: why not ?
<ChaosEddie> ericab, open your terminal up
<ericab> i did, but i guess im confused as to what GROUPS and users are
<ChaosEddie> and then type sudo (whatever command) up
<ardchoille> ericab: Never run a GUI app with sudo.
<ChaosEddie> !group
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about group - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bigfuzzyjesus> Samus_Aran, sudo: /var/run/sudo writable by non-owner (040777), should be mode 0700
<robdeman> what is the Gnome euivalent to the Windows systray?
<rylan> #%^# i just want my computer to work! /cries
<ardchoille> SirOSOriS: Logging in as root user is not supported configuration and is not recommended. Please don't tell people to do that.
<Samus_Aran> bigfuzzyjesus: that is an interesting paradox.  I guess you should reboot and put in your install Live CD and then mount your Ubuntu partition and change the permission there
<ardchoille> robdeman: notification area applet
<Samus_Aran> bigfuzzyjesus: once you boot up the Live CD, it will probably put icons for your hard drives on the desktop, so it should be point-and-click easy
<Samus_Aran> bigfuzzyjesus: just make sure the permissions end up as rwx------
<bigfuzzyjesus> Samus_Aran, it is a server install so there is no live cd and the pc is way to slow to run a live cd...
<nf4> somtimes i log in as root when i need to move  a icon to usr/share/pixmaps
<Samus_Aran> bigfuzzyjesus: it isn't too slow, just go into single user mode
<robdeman> ardchoille: So I should add the notification area applet to the panel?
<nf4> so far i havnt broke my system
<Samus_Aran> bigfuzzyjesus: as in, no GUI
<rylan> is there any way to repair my whole OS, Kernal and all, i think its pooched, stuff just randomly doesnt work and no one is helping me
<ericab> 1 sec, im typing...
<ardchoille> nf4: Not a good idea to have the root account enabled. You can do everything you need via sudo or gksudo.
<corevette> how do i get permissions to write on my external hard drive?
<Samus_Aran> bigfuzzyjesus: do you have any apps running as root already, such as synaptic ?
<bigfuzzyjesus> Samus_Aran, server mode is cmd only
<nf4> yes i disable it as soon as i am done
<ardchoille> robdeman: If you don't already have that applet in a panel, yes.
<bigfuzzyjesus> Samus_Aran, servermode has no gui you use sudo apt-get etc
<ardchoille> nf4: Meanwhile, hope no one breaks in?
<Samus_Aran> bigfuzzyjesus: and I'm saying you can always use the install CD, any install CD for any distro, as a rescue CD to edit/change/delete/chmod files as you need
<robdeman> ardchoille: thanks that did the trick
<Samus_Aran> bigfuzzyjesus: ah okay, sorry, I should have caught what you meant
<ardchoille> robdeman: :)
<communist_pope> ITS not playing my mp3 files
<corevette> how do i get permissions to write on my external hard drive?
<robdeman> thanks
<nf4> Well its ok if i disable it after i am done i think isnt it
<Samus_Aran> bigfuzzyjesus: anyhow, unless you've set up actual root logins, you'll need to reboot onto a rescue CD.  you could also try using GRUB to directly do the command, it might work that way
<venatici__> I want leave the X.  How i do it?
<venatici__> Anyone?
<Samus_Aran> venatici__: Ctrl+Alt+F1 to go to TTY1, then Ctrl+Alt+F7 to go back
<rylan> what does "Floating point exception (core dumped)
<rylan> " mean? and how do i fix it?
<ardchoille> nf4: I don't think it's ok to ever have the root account enabled in the first place. That is what sudo and gksudo are for. I have been running Ubuntu since Warty and have never enabled the root account.. it just isn't necessary.
<venatici__> But i want do it on xterm ou console
<Samus_Aran> rylan: it means the program crashed
<venatici__> leave the x
<rylan> Samus_Aran, ok, how do i fix it.
<Samus_Aran> venatici__: if you want to completely turn off X window system, then /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<venatici__> tanks
<bigfuzzyjesus> Samus_Aran, ill try mounting with a lightweight distro like dsl or puplinux
<bigfuzzyjesus> Samus_Aran, thanks for the idea
<nf4> I am the sUx when it comes to command line though and  dont know how to move files  to where i need them sometimes oh well
<fr500> i just installed nvidia-glx and now x won;t start
<fr500> help!
<fr500> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Samus_Aran> bigfuzzyjesus: you may be able to use GRUB directly, as in set init to /bin/chmod blah blah /var/whatever/sudo
<venatici__> And how i can change root password?
<communist_pope> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<corevette> /home/corevette/Azureus Downloads/earth is not a cold dead place
<elyon225> !sudo | venatici__
<ubotu> venatici__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Samus_Aran> venatici__: on Ubuntu there is no root login account by default
<corevette> how do i get permissions to write on my external hard drive?
<ardchoille> corevette: Use sudo ?
<Samus_Aran> venatici__: if you're sure that you want to have a root login, then you can add a password for root, but you should have a good reason for it
<corevette> it says i can't write on it ardchoille
<communist_pope> GO TO SYSTEM-ADMINISTRATION-users and groups
<ericab> back...
<venatici__> but i want use root... i can it?
<corevette> write only ardchoille
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b gradin!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Madpilot
<ericab> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<venatici__> can i it?
<ardchoille> corevette: Type mount and see if it is mounted ro
<ericab> ok so for example; i download a SKIN for XMMS, and i need to copy it to /usr/share/xmms/themes, but when i try to copy it a popup window shows  saying i cant copy a file OR delete a file
<venatici__> use root
<ChaosEddie> sudo passwd
<ChaosEddie> that shold bring up 'change root password'
<venatici__> only sudo passwd
<ChaosEddie> im pretty sure thats it
<Madpilot> venatici__, why? Just use sudo, like Ubuntu is designed for...
<arrenlex> ericab: You could just use ~/.xmms/skins instead. Or whatever the folder is called.
<ericab> but i want that ability by defualt on my user name so i dont have to be logged into root all the time
<gradin> yey
<rylan> &(*^&_^ who can help me fix a "Floating point exception (core dumped)
<rylan> "
<ardchoille> ericab: sudo cp /path/source /path/target
<corevette> how do i tell which one it is ardchoille
<ericab> <ardchoille>; ok
<rylan> why is no one helping me......
<communist_pope> im charginnnnnnnnnn mahhhh lazer
<ardchoille> corevette: You don't know which drive it is in the mount list?
<di> hi, how do i share files with a windoze computer?
<communist_pope> rylan: because noone likes you....
<Samus_Aran> venatici__: sudo -i will log you in as root
<elyon225> rylan: Try being most specific with your question... and keep in mind, this isn't a programming support channel :)
<di> over my wifi router?
<rylan> communist_pope, i realized that.
<communist_pope> rylan: im joking
<rylan> elyon225, im just trying to get a few programs that used to work, working again
<corevette> sorry...didn't have it plugged in archoille
<elyon225> rylan: So... what programs?  What doesn't work now and what have you changed since the last time they worked?
<stealer> what is code to install .gz file in terminal???
<corevette> ardchoille: /dev/sde1 on /media/External HD type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<ardchoille> corevette: Ah, it might be a good idea to plug the drive in forst ;)
<elyon225> stealer: .gz files are archives... they cannot be installed.  You need to first extract them... then  take it from there.
<ardchoille> corevette: ntfs? I can't help you.
<elyon225> stealer: .gz is similar to the .zip from Windows.
<communist_pope> di: setup folder sharing, and have your music in that folder, then go to my network places or equivelent and do that
<stealer> oh ok
<rylan> elyon225, lastfm, amorak. and a lot has changed, i just started using this system. had a shite load of problems with sound that i fixed, installed new videocard drivers, installed a couple of other programs and now they dont work. i have tried re-installing, no good
<ardchoille> corevette: I don't feel that writing to ntfs from Linux is stable enough to be able to advise you how to do it.
<di> communist_pope, thanks, ill try that
<elyon225> rylan: Now, when you say they "don't work," what exactly do you mean?  What errors are they giving you?
<stealer> after extraction of .gz file how to install ??
<rylan> elyon225, Floating point exception (core dumped)
<elyon225> stealer: That depends on what kind of archive you got.  DId you download a source package?
<user_> hy
<ardchoille> stealer: Go into the folder and read the README, INSTALL files
<Samus_Aran> ardchoille: the most recent version from the http://www.linux-ntfs.org/ site is quite stable now
<ericab> ok, i got that other thing somewhat fixed, but now can someone tell me how to be able to READ and WRITE to my external HDD, used via windows? its NTFS.... either way, it says i dont have privelages to copy,move or write anyting to it and it has an emblem with a picture of a LOCK on it... any ideas??
<user_> i have few questions if anyone could talk to me
<Samus_Aran> ardchoille: it has full write support
<elyon225> !ask | user_
<ubotu> user_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<user_> i got this setup-ubuntu-full.exe
<user_> what do i need to have for it to work
<ardchoille> Samus_Aran: I won't help with Windows items.
<user_> i have like a duron 1.3
<elyon225> Huh?  Ubuntu has a windows version? lol
<user_> 512 mb ram
<Samus_Aran> ardchoille: it isn't a windows item, perhaps you should look at it
<fr500> i just installed nvidia-glx and now x won't start help me please
<Samus_Aran> ardchoille: it's just as much a "windows item" as the vfat kernel module
<ardchoille> Samus_Aran: Writing to ntfs isn't a windows item?
<user_> !ask what do i need to install this setup-ubuntu-full.exe
<elyon225> fr500: When it throws you to the console, what is the error message?
<SirOSOriS> fr500,  join ubuntu-effects
<Samus_Aran> ardchoille: it's just as much a "windows item" as the vfat kernel module
<corevette> what is different from feisty fawn (as of right now) and edgy?
<stealer> For the absolute impatient:
<stealer> ./configure
<stealer> make
<stealer> (drink coffee)
<stealer> make install
<stealer> And you're done! this is written in readme file
<ardchoille> stealer: Have yo installed build-essential?
<user_> anyone care to help?
<stealer> nops
<stealer> where to install dat?
<elyon225> stealer: Did you follow those instructions (and just so you know, it's pretty much frowned upon to post multiple lines of text at once)
<user_> i have this setup-ubuntu-full.exe  what do i need to have to install this?
<fr500> elyon225, (EE) No devices detected.
<fr500> Fatal server error:
<fr500> no screens found
<Samus_Aran> ardchoille: it is an open source module
<communist_pope> WHAT IS THIS: Amarok currently cannot play MP3 files.
<Samus_Aran> anyhow, going to watch a show with someone.  night all
<elyon225> user_: .exe files can only be used on Windows-based systems... I have no clue why Ubuntu would have any kind of .exe file.
<ardchoille> Samus_Aran: Please stop. I refuse to help with anything related to M$ products.
<stealer> what is build-essential?
<user_> that's a 610 mb file
<corevette> what is different from feisty fawn (as of right now) and edgy?
<user_> it should install ubuntu
<ardchoille> stealer: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<elyon225> communist_pope: Ubuntu does not install the needed codecs for MP3 files by default.
<elyon225> user_: It won't.  Where did you get it?
<user_> i mean it makes a dual boot  xp and ubuntu
<user_> you chose ubuntu then a  linux loader will start
<ericab> communist_pope; if you want a distro that has these things by default, is duggest looking into linux MINT
<user_> and you should go into linux
<elyon225> !restricted | communist_pope
<ubotu> communist_pope: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<user_> then it looks like you don;t know too much
<rylan> elyon225, any ideas?
<communist_pope> hold on
<user_> the problem is i get a error
<elyon225> user_: Uhm, you're the one trying to install Linux from within Windows...  you came here for help.  Don't bother insulting those willing to help ... you won't get very far.
<user_> i didn't insult you
<communist_pope> i did
<user_> but maybe i will if you keep on with that attiude
<fr500> elyon225, seems i need nv legacy
<ericab> wow
<ericab> user, calm down man
<Madpilot> gradin, ping -
<user_> i'm calm
<nf4> if k9copy is a vamps gui is it better to use the vamps gui under gnome?
<user_> elyon225
<ericab> alright then, they are just trying to help
<user_> have you tried to google setup-ubuntu-full.exe ?
<elyon225> user_: Why would I?  I'm not the one having the problem.
<ericab> why on earth would you try to install linux winthin windos though user_ ?
<elyon225> user_: Installing Ubuntu works just perfectly setting up dual boot... I've never needed a Windows program to do it for me.
<user_> yea but you should get informed before saying this is impossible
<elyon225> user_: Well, you've been unsuccessful in your endeavor, have you not?
<elyon225> lol
<user_> ok
<ericab> lol
<user_> i'm just gonna ignore you
<elyon225> user_: Likewise... oh, and welcome to Linux :)
<user_> fy
<Madpilot> elyon225, user_ - cool it, both of you.
<ericab> ok, can someone give me a hint about my linux problem??
<user_> anyone else knows about this file? setup-ubuntu-full.exe
<elyon225> Man, I used to get frustrated and furious at Linux too... but I never insulted someone that tried to help.  Oh well :)
<mackinac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype
<communist_pope> user_: have you burned the iso file to a cd?
<elyon225> ericab: I'm sorry, could you repeat the problem for me?
<user_> exactly
<rylan> elyon225, soooo, can you help me?
<user_> no need to burn
<elyon225> lol
<user_> it's NO ISO
<ericab> elyon225, thanks... ill pm u cause the main chat is too turbulent...
<user_> it's more like a hdd install
<user_> and i'm not a noob
<Madpilot> user_, the install.exe thing is new, very experimental.
<user_> i know some things in linux
<elyon225> user_: Uhm, was this a torrent file that you downloaded?
<user_> i know it's experimental
<mackinac> exe installer >>> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype
<user_> i do the install it works
<user_> then i boot
<user_> choose ubuntu
<hagabaka> when i compile microdc2 <http://corsair626.no-ip.org/microdc/> on Ubuntu and run it, its tab completion featuring using readline completes only local files instead of current command completions. but on Slackware it works fine. anyone know what could be the problem?
<gortba_> Hi everyone. Does the ubuntu distro come with gcc/g++?
<zcat[1] > user_: You've chosen a very difficult way to install Ubuntu. I know it's possible, but I have no idea how well it works yet and I suspect nobody in here has done it. You might want to try the regular install off the CD...
<communist_pope> It doesnt work for me either
<elyon225> gortba_: Yes,.
<user_> then i get the bootmenu of ubuntu
<user_> and have an error
<gortba_> elyon225: Do I have to install it?
<communist_pope> install as a dual boot
<user_> i don't want to do it the regular way cause i have to make partitions
<communist_pope> or, run from a live cd first to test it out
<user_> it's more complicated
<elyon225> gortba_: Not usually, no... it is installed by default.
<user_> i had ubuntu installed
<user_> get that into your head
<ericab> elyon, i sent a pm..
<elyon225> What could possibly be more complicated than using Windows to install Linux??
<elyon225> ericab: I didn't get it, bud...
<ericab> id ahve to agree
<ericab> oh
<ericab> ok ill send it here..
<ericab> can someone tell me how to be able to READ and WRITE to my external HDD, used via windows? its NTFS.... either way, it says i dont have privelages to copy,move or write anyting to it and it has an emblem with a picture of a LOCK on it... any ideas??
<Madpilot> ericab, you need to be registered & identified to PM on Freenode
<gortba_> elyon225: Hmm...well I'm not real sure how to get it to compile a test program to make sure it's working. Is there a way to check if it's installed?
<user_> anyways
<hagabaka> why isn't there libreadline4-dev?
<bthornton> Is it possible for one core of a dual-core CPU system (i.e. Pentium D) to "die", effectively yielding a uniprocessor system?
<user_> thank you for your time and support
<zcat[1] > user_, you're just going to have to figure it out yourself.. the windows .exe installer is very new and not a lot of people will be able to help you with it.
<hagabaka> apt says libreadline4 replacces it, but it doesn't really contain header files
<elyon225> gortba_: I'm not positive, but you could try running sudo apt-get install gcc
<user_> i figured
<gortba_> elyon225: I gave the command this: g++ HelloWorld.cpp -o HelloWorld
<user_> maybe i should go to the forums
<bthornton> 'cause I used to see two CPUs in /proc/cpuinfo in edgy and now I just see one... (and I haven't done a thing to the hardware)
<pasha> hey guys.. trying to put ubuntu on a really old computer that does not have boot from cd in the bios... I did this before using some custom boot loaded on a floppy but can not recall what it was.. any suggestions?! :)
<user_> and that's what i'll do
<elyon225> user_: Then do it already.
<Madpilot> user_, check the install.exe project pages, they might have set up an IRC channel of their own
<elyon225> ericab: When you right-click on that folder, and choose Properties, who is listed as the owner under "Permissions"?
<user_> that would be awesome
<Hellevator> gortba_ if its not installed try "sudo apt-get install build-essential
<user_> but i don't have the page
<user_> google it :D
<zcat[1] > pasha: easiest option (what I do) is pull the hard-drive out and put it in a machine that can boot from CD. works quite well.
<rylan> im starting to get really frustrated here. ive been asking for help for a while now and no one seems to care.
<elyon225> Madpilot: I don't think they HAVE a page... he downloaded a torrent.... without a description.
<glyn> does anyone how to retireve the WEP password/WPA passkey?
<mackinac> user_: what version of windows?
<Madpilot> user_, mackinac gave you the URL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype
<elyon225> rylan: It usually isn't that no one cares, but more that nobody really knows.
<user_> xp sp2
<pasha> zcat[1] : i have one right beside me... won't the screw with drivers though?
<Hellevator> gortba_, to check what version you have you can type "gcc -v"
<ericab> elyon225, it says "eric", BUT the permissions are READ only, and when i try to change it to READ/WRITE it says i cant... :/
<elyon225> rylan: Trust me, when you ask a question, if someone knows, they will answer.
<elyon225> ericab: What do you mean it says you "can't"?  What is the exact error?
<glyn> does anyone know the WEP password/WPA passkey for my router?
<gortba_> Hellevator this is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6193/
<glyn> I need the network key, but I'm not sure how to find out what it is
<elyon225> ericab: You could also try this:  sudo chmod ug+rwxX /folder
<pasha> glyn: hold on let me get it from my little black book
<gortba_> Hellevator: Do you know what it means?
<rylan> elyon225, still. do you have any idea how to start solving my problem?
<ericab> it says "the permission could not be changed" "because it is a read only disk"
<zcat[1] > pasha, usually you have to reconfigure X, but everything else sorts itself out generally
<glyn> alright pasha thanks
<elyon225> ericab: Scratch that,...insert the -R like this:  sudo chmod -R ug+rwxX /folder
<Hellevator> gortba_, close synaptic and then run the command again
<gortba_> ahh..
<Madpilot> ericab, if it's an NTFS HDD, it's going to be read-only anyway
<elyon225> rylan: You were having problems with several programs not working now, right?
<ericab> ohh.
<rylan> elyon225, yeah.
<pasha> zcat[1] : hmm.. i'll give that a shot I guess... X is not a prob, I'm not putting it on, it's just a little fax server
<elyon225> Madpilot: For some reason, I've been able to read AND write to my NTFS partition just fine.
<user_> i guess i need to have ntfs file system and not fat32?
<ericab> so do i need to add anytjhing so i can add files to it ?
<rylan> elyon225, i get a really vague error message when i run from terminal. i was hoping someone could point me in the right direction
<user_> #
<user_> Does not work with Windows 98.
<user_>     *
<user_>       We don't plan on supporting any pre-NT systems, because GRLDR needs NTLDR, which is present only in NT-based systems, and FAT32 has a 4GB file size limitation, which will severely restrict the size of the root disk image
<user_> 3.
* zcat[1]  is happy. Beryl's working again!! 
<pasha> glyn: sorry lost that page somewhere..
<pasha> shoulda spent more money on that notebook
<elyon225> zcat[1] : Fun stuff, isn't it? :)
<glyn> pasha:do you have any idea?
<elyon225> zcat[1] : And much more than just eye candy.. a lot of great features that have saved me a lot of time.
<gortba_> Hellevator: Thanks. I sudo apt-get install gcc. Do I need to get build-essential too?
<pasha> glyn: hehe.. are you joking?! the point of your router's secret key.. is that it's SECRET
<Madpilot> user_, please don't paste more than two lines into the channel. thanks
<elyon225> rylan: Well, the best I can tell you is try to undo whatever you did before they quit working.
<ericab> MadPilot, is there anyway i can have read/write access to it ??
<fr500> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Madpilot> ubotu, ntfs | ericab
<ubotu> ericab: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<rylan> elyon225, that would pretty much mean crippling my system. im not uninstalling my drivers
<glyn> pasha:well my friend is here and wants to use my router but we need a WEP key
<ericab> thank you
<zcat[1] > elyon225, bloody frustrating, the last update made this machine totally lock up as soon as beryl started, and my other machine have all kinds of nasty problems which was messing up the FS, amongst other things.
<pasha> glyn: if you can't get your pass phrase back you have to reset your router to factory defaults and reconfigure it
<elyon225> rylan: Didn't you say you had just started using your system?
<Hellevator> gortba_, depends. i usually just install build-essential because i'll wind up needing it eventually.  You'll need it if you ever install something from source, but if your just trying to compile your c program installing gcc should be enough.
<elyon225> zcat[1] : You have ATI?
<rylan> elyon225, yeah.
<themc> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/pdf/ubuntu/C/desktopguide.pdf - This will help a lot of the general questions
<pasha> glyn: your best chance is if you're using some third party application that actually shows your key, then check the settings in that, otherwise you have to reset your router
<elyon225> rylan: So, I'm confused then... you said all these programs used to work?  But you just started using them? :)
<zcat[1] > elyon225, nvidia in both machines.. different cards.
<ericab> thanks for the help everyone, i gtg!
<gortba_> Hellevator: I'm trying to compile c++.
<ericab> thx elyron225
<canine_kouji> dog, this admin at layeredtech not only enables root via ssh, but enables anyone who knows the root password to su even though they're not in group wheel
<zcat[1] > elyon225, found the answer on a message board.
<elyon225> zcat[1] : Ah... I used the automatic install script for Beryl with my nvidia...it worked flawlessly the first time.
<Gartral> hello,-i-broke-my-space-bar-function...howdo-i-reset-it?
<communist_pope> glyn: It might be not locked, if you didnt set it up like that
<elyon225> ericab: Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<canine_kouji> how can I make my server secure and turn off su for anyone not in group wheel?
<rylan> elyon225, yeah i have had ubuntu for like a week now. i got drivers going, got sound going. everything was cool. now last.fm doesnt work and amorak doesnt work.
<ericab> elyon225, its ok, madpilot sent me a link..
<elyon225> rylan: When you installed amarok, did you install the kdebase package as well?
<zcat[1] > elyon225, it used to work flawlessly until a little while ago, some update broke it.
<ericab> i should have it fixed soon
<ericab> bye
<elyon225> ericab: Good luck, bro.
<ericab> thx
<glyn> how do I use a program that's made in perl?
<rylan> elyon225, i installed it using add/remove applications. so i assume so
<stealer> i have hp notebook wid cam inbuilt.....but i m not able to find app or driver to start cam.....F-photo manager not able to detect?? ny way to detect it
<elyon225> rylan: Have you tried removing it completely and then reinstalling it?
<communist_pope> glyn: you rape it
<zcat[1] > glyn, same as any other; chmod +x foo.pl ; ./foo.pl
<Gartral> hello,-i-broke-my-space-bar-function...howdo-i-reset-it?
<rylan> elyon225, several times
<Hellevator> gortba_, g++ is for compiling c++
<fr500> !nvidia-legacy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-legacy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<themc> Gartral: Its not a broken key, is it?
<canine_kouji> nevermind, found it
<Hellevator> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jtgans> Gartral: did you accidentally break the keymap for it via xmodmap?
<Gartral> no,-i-was-trying-to-set-launch-term-to-F12
<glyn> zcat[1] :okay, I chmoded it and now what?
<gortba_> Hellevator: So should I sudo apt-get g++?
<zcat[1] > glyn, usually just ./foo.sh will run it if it's in the current directory
<Gartral> how-do-i-fix-it?
<communist_pope> RAPE IT
<communist_pope> NOW
<zcat[1] > err foo.pl rather
<Gartral> wtf?
<communist_pope> yea
<glyn> okay say the pl file is WE.pl what is the exact command to run it?
<communist_pope> Gartral: Well, its not a fork
<zcat[1] > glyn, ./WE.pl
<Hellevator> gortba_, you probably already have it but you can type "sudo apt-get install g++" and it will install it if you don't have it
<GenNMX> How do I get a USB KB detected?
<glyn> zcat[1] :command not found
<zcat[1] > glyn, typing ./ means to run from the current directory, otherwise it will try and find it in your PATH
<fr500> GenNMX, most of the time just plug it
<Gartral> ok,-im-a-linux-noob,-i-just-want-my-spacr-bar-working-again
<communist_pope>  SLUTTY BOOTY IS DISTRACTING ME FROM MY GAME.
<weijie902> Gartral: what happened?
<gortba_> Hellevator: Thanks. I'm asking all this because I tryed to compile a program using the command g++ and it said no such command was found. I took your advice and installed build essential which solved my problem. Thanks a bunch. You guys are great!
<Madpilot> communist_pope, cool it.
<zcat[1] > glyn, head WE.pl, what's the first line of the file say?
<Hellevator> gortba_, no problem :) its always great when we can help people
<weijie902> who says linux people are elitist
<weijie902> yeah
<GenNMX> fr500: It's connected to a hub. The mouse is working, but not the KB.
<nf4> ubuntu poeple are elitist and soon will take over the free worlds
<gortba_> Hellevator: One last thing. If I have a executable, how do I make it so I can just type the name in the terminal and the program is executed?
<rylan> OK i need someone to tell me how i can go about getting more information about a program crashing, if i just run the program, it says its starting. then it just dissipears. when i run from terminal it says Floating point exception (core dumped)
<rylan> . is there a way i can fix this.
<glyn> the script I'm trying to run is WeakIVGen.pl, how do I run it?
<junmin> hello ,everyone
<fr500> GenNMX, maybe the keyboard needs more power, try at the mobo directly
<gortba_> Hellevator: That is without having to navigate to the folder
<elyon225> rylan: Have you tried searching Google for that exact error message?  (Maybe also add the words 'linux' and 'ubuntu')?
<zcat[1] > glyn, try "perl WeakIVGen.pl" perhaps?
<GenNMX> fr500: It's a USB Share Switch, and Windows detects the KB and Mouse fine
<valehru_> Does anyone here use kxmame?
<fr500> GenNMX, weird
<Gartral> weijie902:PM...
<junmin> does anyone here use maya8?
<GenNMX> fr500: Is there a way to force redetection, or get error messages?
<communist_pope> easymac: NO SIR, I MUST HUMP MORE.
<Hellevator> gortba_ you would have to add the directory the file is in to your path.  For now though I think it would just be easier to type ./filename to run it.
<Hellevator> gortba_, or if its in a different directory you would type ./directorytofile/filename
<glyn> Is there any way to just get the WEP password/passkey?  I own the router, so I should be able to get the infromation
<mwe> or just directorytofile/filename
<glyn> network key
<Gartral> weijie902:i-was-trying-to-make-my-comp-launch-gnome-terminal-with-the-F12key....did-itand-now-no-space-key
<communist_pope> NO SIR, I MUST HUMP MORE.
<zcat[1] > !ops communist_pope is looking for the door...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE000f1f54c17f-CM00e06f1f6878.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<zcat[1] > thanks .. :)
<Gartral> yes,-thanks
<glyn> consult the documentation for wireless router
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<glyn> help
<gortba_> Hellavator: Thanks! Catch ya later.
<glyn> how do I get to my router's configuration site?
<Gartral> how-do-i-fix-my-keyboard-binding?
<zcat[1] > glyn, the WEP key will be in your router config.. how to get it depends totally on how your router works.
<glyn> zcat[1] : i think I configured the router before, because I was enabling and disabling permissions and enabling port forwarding..is it that same page that has the conjtrols for the key?
<rylan> is there a way to downgrade from edgy to dapper?
<Gartral> iunbound-space,-now-i-cant-type-right
<Hellevator> gortba_ ill be here if you have any more questions :)
<zcat[1] > glyn, yeah, that's where I'd start. Dig around, it should be in there somewhere
<glyn> zcat[1] :  How do I get to that page again?  I remember it's like an IP address or something but I forget how to get there
<gortba_> Thanks Hellevatort
<mwe> glyn: probably 192.168.0.1 or 10.0.0.1 or something like that. depends on setup/router
<zcat[1] > glyn, is it the same box that provides your internet connection everywhere else?
<Gartral> glyn:did-you-try-172.0.0.1?
<glyn> zcat[1] :  I just use the DSL router here at home
<glyn> let me try those addresses
<mwe> glyn: it will be on the same subnet as your own IP
<shapras> hello
<Gartral> glyn:is-the-router-a-2wire-brand?
<zcat[1] > glyn, usually it'll be 192.168.0.254 or 10.0.0.1. You have the manual for it, the default will be in htere?
<glyn> it's a westell
<glyn> I don't have a manual for it
<mwe> glyn: But some routers requires a port as well like 10.0.0.1:2033 or some other port specific to the router
<mwe> Gartral: is your space bar broken?
<jtgans> Gartral: fixing your space bar issue will be complicated, but should solve the problem for the short term.
<Gartral> yes
<zcat[1] > glyn, is the config address still in your browser history?
<mwe> Gartral: the key or the setup?
<jtgans> I think you hit the same problem I did recently, where the Gnome key binding app binds keys it shouldn't.
<t0dd> hey, I'm having trouble installing my wireless drivers.. would anybody be able to help me?
<Gartral> the-bindings...
<mwe> oh
<shapras> I have little problem. I read in internet but nothing help. Hot to assing my user nick as root. What always my user have root access. O how in folder change owernship to ather user. Becouse is root user and I nothing can do.
<Gartral> yes,-thats-my-prob
<jtgans> In my case I was attempting to bind Control-Alt-\ to the Play/Pause key, and it wiped out my \ key.
<DemisM> how do I upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<t0dd> I have an ipw3945
<jtgans> The fix is that you have to manually rebind the key using xmodmap.
<radioaktivstorm> hello, my panels just died,a situation ive never encountered before. how do i turn them back on?
<jtgans> Gartral: since you need spaces to be able to do this, you'll have to open up the character map-like application and copy spaces when you need them from there.
<zcat[1] > !sudo | shapras
<ubotu> shapras: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mwe> jtgans: but that's hard if the space key is broken ;) He'd probably have to go to the console.
<Gartral> and-how-the-heck-do-i-acomplish-this?
<jtgans> mwe: hard, but not impossible. And he won't be able to fix it from the console, since it's an X server issue.
<Frogzoo> radioaktivstorm: run gnome-panel from terminal
<ciplogic> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-8_2.6.20.2-8.6_i386.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<ciplogic> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-tools-kernel-modules-2.6.20-8_2.6.20.2-8.6_i386.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<mwe> jtgans: I mean outside X
<mwe> jtgans: eg ctrl-alt-f1
<ciplogic> Always after install or uninstal I get the same errors
<radioaktivstorm> Frogzoo thanks
<jtgans> mwe: *nods*
<t0dd> I have an ipw3945 and am having trouble installing the wireless drivers.. could anybody help me with this..?
<jtgans> mwe: I don't think you can solve it from there.
<jtgans> Though that might be my Google-centric line of thinking.
<ciplogic> I've tried to uninstall the packages, the same error
<mwe> jtgans: wouldn't you be able to edit ~/.Xmodmap from there?
<glyn> Okay, I got into the router configuration, how do you find the WEP key?
<ciplogic> none wants to be removed
<Gartral> is-it-fixable-or-not?
<mwe> Gartral: it is
<shapras> ubotu: I know. But i want delete files in windows meniu, not in console. mounting disk (for example /dev/hdb6) have only root user access. Hot to change premission to my user?
<Gartral> ok,-how?
<mwe> Gartral: firt you need to run xev and press space to find the key code
<J-_> anyone know if there's anything like guitar pro in the repos that has working sound/tab and is easy to install?
<andres_> J-_, not as good
<Gartral> KeyPress event, serial 29, synthetic NO, window 0x2400001,
<Gartral>     root 0x3f, subw 0x0, time 3466462587, (435,291), root:(445,375),
<Gartral>     state 0x10, keycode 65 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES,
<Gartral>     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<Gartral>     XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<Gartral>     XFilterEvent returns: False
<andres_> kguitar is the best but not as close
<Frogzoo> !appdb | J-_ : maybe give wine a look
<ubotu> J-_ : maybe give wine a look: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<shapras> cool boot ubotu :-D
<J-_> Frogzoo: thanks
<jtgans> Oh, hey, I forgot!
<jtgans> We can do this straight from X, after all.
<Steven_M> are there any minicom users here?
<Gartral> k,how?
<shapras> I need not bot help.
<Quenyar> hello, anyone know why my USB Thumbnail drive isn't recognized?  How do I change its mind?
<jtgans> Gartral: now open a gnome terminal and copy this exact line into it and press enter:
<mwe> Gartral: ok keycode is 65
<jtgans> echo keycode 65 = space |xmodmap -
<shapras> I want delete files in windows meniu, not in console. mounting disk (for example /dev/hdb6) have only root user access. Hot to change premission to my user?
<mwe> jtgans: no
<Opus_Hollands> Would anyone here have any ideas for why my computer reboots just after the graphical install of ubuntu (6.06dapper drake) loads the initrd?
<glyn> zcat[1] :I'm at the config site but how do I find the WEP key?
<mwe> jtgans: oh yes. sorry
<mwe> jtgans: for temp fix
<jtgans> Yes.
<jtgans> Then the long-term fix is to remove the keybinding from the list.
<Gartral> thank you
<Frogzoo> Opus_Hollands: probly cos it can't find the kernel or init image to boot
<jtgans> Sure. =o)
<QRZ> Steven_M: I've used it before.
<jtgans> Make sure you remove that keybinding from the keylist.
<mwe> jtgans: so where is that list?
<Gartral> remove what?
<mwe> jtgans: he needs to edit ~/.xmodmap, no?
<DemisM> what are the 6.10 repositories?
<jtgans> mwe: no.
<Quenyar> have found some confusing USB mount "answers" but none of them made any sense
<jtgans> mwe: the problem originated from Keyboard Shortcuts.
<mwe> jtgans: oh
<jtgans> Gartral: if you set the F12 key in Keyboard Shortcuts, you need to remove it in there.
<Gartral> yes
<Gartral> i dont want to
<Opus_Hollands> I've tried using the graphical install, the grub for dos loader, and i downloaded instalux (but was lost)
<jtgans> This is actually a common problem with that capplet.
<jtgans> Gartral: Unfortunately, if you don't, you'll end up stuck again.
<Gartral> its bound to launch terminal
<mwe> jtgans: I asume it's already reported if it's common?
<jtgans> Gartral: there is no short term fix for this kind of bug.
<jtgans> mwe: possibly. I haven't checked.
<Quenyar> when I insert the USB thumbnail drive in the USB port, it lights up, but I'm not getting any prompts, etc
<shapras> hello. I need same help. I want delete files in windowsm, not in console. mounting disk (for example /dev/hdb6 or folder) have only root user access. Hot to change premission to my user?
<jtgans> Last time I tried to report a bug to the GNOME people, it went unanswered for at least a year.
<jtgans> I ended up having to patch it manually myself and close the bug myself.
<Steven_M> QRZ: can it be used for telnet connections over broadband internet?
<Madpilot> jtgans, Ubuntu tries to get to bugs a bit faster than that...
<Frogzoo> shapras: running gui apps as root is bad practice
<jtgans> Madpilot: True enough. =o)
<Gartral> Quenyar: in terminal type mount sda1
<Frogzoo> jtgans: so then, problem solved ;D
<Quenyar> On my Fedora box, UBM thumbnail is just automatically reocgnized. But on the ubuntu box, it is totally unresponsive.
<Madpilot> jtgans, there's always the ubuntu bugteam, if you want to help out on that front - #ubuntu-bugs, I believe ;)
<jtgans> Well, we hope. =o)
<smile> how risky is it to install ubuntu onto my laptop
<shapras> Frogzoo: I want manage some ntfs files wiht my user. When I manege linux system files, then I do in consol.
<smile> i cant find wether it is supported or not
<jtgans> I don't feel like diving into the large chunk of code that is the Keyboard Shortcuts capplet, though. =op
<Opus_Hollands> how do i see a list of sub channels?
<gradin> Quenyar: try fdisk -l (L) it will list the phyisical drives attached to your box
<QRZ> Steven_M: It is not a telnet client so, no, not by itself.  However, it can be used to establish a serial console connection to a host which could then allow you to use the telnet client on that host.
<corevette> how come my internet doesn't work on feisty out of the box?
<Frogzoo> smile: it's not - why would it be? of course, no guarantees - but realistically, ubuntu can't hurt your hardware
<Frogzoo> corevette: feisty is beta - so deal
<Frogzoo> corevette: submit a bug to launchpad if you like
<gradin> then mount /dev/sda# where #= what ever the disk displays as to a directory you created
<corevette> its not even beta frogzoo
<jtgans> Sorry for the slight bit of cynicism on that front, guys.
<jtgans> I've been bitten by that particular bug too many times, I guess. =op
<QRZ> Steven_M: What are you trying to do?
<Frogzoo> corevette: I think you want -> #ubuntu+1
<Gartral> er, just dont try it if you have one of the new hp laptops... ubuntu dosnt like those too much
<Steven_M> QRZ: telnet to an ansi style bbs
<shapras> Frogzoo: ntfs file sis windows diks. A have a loot of media files. I want listen and delete music files. Manage music files. You whint that in conosle is good manage files music?
<shapras> Frogzoo: whint=think
<QRZ> Steven_M: Well, if the BBS supports telnet, why not just use the normal telnet client?
<jtgans> Gartral: did you bind F12 to some other action before your space bar got screwed up?
<Gartral> nope
<Gartral> BUT
<Gartral> i forgot i tryed to bind space to play/pause earlyer
<CryptoMole> hi all
<jtgans> Hehehe
<jtgans> Yeah, that would do it. =o)
<Gartral> yeah, thanks for the help
<jtgans> Is space bound to anything in the Keyboard Shortcuts capplet still?
<Gartral> sorry if i was on edge... i dont like waking up to a busted comp
<Gartral> no
* jtgans nods
<jtgans> Don't worry about it -- the feeling against that particular kind of bug is mutual. =o)
<jtgans> Looks like you're golden for future sessions, then. =o)
<Gartral> er, hate, kill destroy, mame, maul...
<Quenyar> gartral - mount command results in "sudo: /etc/fstab: command not found"
<Steven_M> QRZ: i can't get the terminal or konsole to display the ansi chars properly
<shapras> hello. I need same help. I want delete files in windowsm, not in console. mounting disk (for example /dev/hdb6 or folder) have only root user access. For example I want manage music files in windows ntfs diks. How to change premission to my user?
<Gartral> hmm
<Quenyar> gradin fdisk -l results in nothing, just empty prompt
<jtgans> Hmm... Is NTFS write support supported in Dapper?
<Gartral> im at a loss...
<fr5000> shapras, writing to ntfs disks is riskky
<Gartral> yes
<Gartral> just not generally common, or easy
* jtgans nods
<QRZ> Steven_M: I'm sure there is a way to change the emulation and char set support for your terminal session... although not sure how atm.
<jtgans> {HP,NT}FS support has never been easy. =o)
<shapras> fr5000: I download all nfts library  and other componets for linux. Tha suport ntfs
<Steven_M> ok
<mwe> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pavs> how to mount windows ntfs (seperate dahrdrive) under ubuntu so that I can view/copy files?
<mwe> pavs ^^
<pavs> LOL
<Gartral> ntfs support on linux has always been a headach... v1 was easy, after that, microsucks decided to close all its source code...
<pavs> i asked at the right time
<DemisM> which is the main binary reposity for edgy?
<Frogzoo> !ntfs | pavs | read only is pretty ok
<ubotu> pavs | read only is pretty ok: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mwe> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Quenyar> although I have an entry in fstab for /dev/sda when I try to found sda, I get the same meesage about no entry in etc/fstab or mtab
<jtgans> Gartral: NTFSv1 was open?
<Gartral> did you try other usb ports?
<mwe> ntfs-3g should be safe enough. It doesn't allow you to change permissions of files, though.
<Quenyar> I wonder if perhaps the USB does not work on this computer
<Gartral> no, but it wasnt as tightly closed
<jtgans> Ah.
<pavs> thanks frogzoo
<Mba7eth> hi all
<Mba7eth> how is everybody ?
<Frogzoo> Quenyar: usb will specifically not work if you give it an fstab entry - remove it, then reinsert the usb
<Mba7eth> i have a Q ?
<mwe> Mba7eth: shoot
<Gartral> its the sole reason winblows 200 actually communicates with linux without TOO much trouble
<Gartral> 2000*
<ardchoille> I may install beryl just so I can use this, it's cool looking: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=53179
<Mba7eth> can we recover deleted files with rm command , while using ext3fs ? A lot in the forum says no, while others say yes ?? So where is the truth ? can we recover files ?
<mwe> Communicating via smbfs/cifs works fine for all windows versions I think. Except for the slowness
<Quenyar> frogzoo, removed entry in fstab. unplugged thumbnail and reinserted it, what next?
<jtgans> Mba7eth: no. Not reliably.
<t0dd> my computer makes loud beeps whenever i cant find a word using ctrl+f.. how could i disable this in ubuntu?
<Gartral> right, slow=bad
<jtgans> The journal in ext3 prevents it.
<Frogzoo> Mba7eth: deletes in ext3 are permanently gone for good, no recovery possible - ext2 is recoverable
<t0dd> and loud beeps during other events too
<mwe> Mba7eth: well it's complicated too I think
<phatrabbit> hi all is there anyway to backup all the updated files that ubuntu downloads
<Frogzoo> Quenyar: tail -f /var/log/messages - while inserting
<mwe> Mba7eth: the file is still there if it's not been overwritten but the handle is gone
<Gartral> hence the reason my root subset is ext3fs, while the rest ext2
<Frogzoo> phatrabbit: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Mba7eth> jtgans : but there are many links you can get in google and alot of commercial programs!!! So are they just saling myths to us ?
<opshds> Could I get some help here. I ran into a snag while installing ubuntu dapper drake on my celeron xp box, during the loading of just the initrd (The Kernel loads no problem) or perhaps even just after the load, my computer reboots to the video bios?
<karthik> guys..help me!!...I want to share the Internet connection between my host(running on Ubuntu) and my client(running on xp)...how to do that?..i installed ethernet card on both the system....
<opshds> ccould it have to do with my bios?
<Mba7eth> mwe : give a link to recover ?
<phatrabbit> thanks Frogzoo
<t0dd> and how could I install the glut libraries in ubuntu?
<Quenyar> frogzoo  usb 2-2: new full speed USB d evice using uhci_hcd and address 4
<Gartral> whats the make?
<mwe> Mba7eth: don't have one at hand, sorry
<phatrabbit> so if i just burn that dir to CD i can reinstall them all if i do a clean install
<Mba7eth> mwe : nop :)
<mwe> I thought ext3 was just ext2 with a journal
<Frogzoo> Quenyar: so ls /media
<Quenyar> frogzoo how do I access content on drive?
<Gartral> it is, and a few other revisions
<jtgans> mwe: it is, but there are other subtle differences in how data is written to disk.
<t0dd> nobody responds to my questions =\
<mwe> I see
<karthik> guys..help me!!...I want to share the Internet connection between my host(running on Ubuntu) and my client(running on xp)...how to do that?..i installed ethernet card on both the system....
<karthik> help me pals
<Gartral> todd, whats up?
<Quenyar> frogzoo ls /media >>  cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0
<t0dd> Do you know how I could install opengl/glut libraries in ubuntu?
<jtgans> mwe: if you apt-get install recover and read the docs in /usr/share/doc/recover you'll be more enlightened as to the why than I can explain at the moment. =o)
<Frogzoo> Quenyar: not sure why the usb's not there - a reboot may be necessary
<mwe> jtgans: ok
<phatrabbit> Frogzoo: whats the best burning tool to use with ubuntu
<Frogzoo> phatrabbit: k3b - no question
<Gartral> k3b rocks
<phatrabbit> ta
<Quenyar> frogzoo reboot ineffective, tried it already
<t0dd> Gartral?
<Frogzoo> Quenyar: you tried after you deleted the fstab line?
<Frogzoo> Quenyar: this edgy?
<meisam> hi guys, what should i be writting for putting java in path?
<Frogzoo> meisam: not necessary, just install JRE from the repos
<Quenyar> frogzoo this is 6.6 (dapper?)   yes, after I deleted fstab line
<Madpilot> phatrabbit, depends what you're burning. Nautilus works fine for data & ISOs; serpentine is great for music.
<Gartral> opengl/glut? no
<meisam> Frogzoo its not like that friend, i did it , i installed jdk package which includes jre
<meisam> Frogzoo it has to be defined
<Gartral> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meisam> Frogzoo i mean path
<Gartral> !glut
<DemisM> what is the difference between 6.06 and 6.10 dapper and edgy also feisty now?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glut - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meisam> Frogzoo i think in .bashrc
<Gartral> feisty is beta
<t0dd> okay, forget about that then
<t0dd> could you help me install my wireless drivers?
<t0dd> I have an ipw3945
<t0dd> and the module is detected
<Gartral> 6.06 is LTS (long term support) and 6.10 is current stable
<t0dd> but it still isnt configured correctly?
<Frogzoo> meisam: you want to set CLASSPATH then...?
<Quenyar> frogzoo - maybe is goofy old crappy computer and not ubuntu's fault
<meisam> Frogzoo yes
<ChaosEddie> hey im getting a weird error where my desktop clock is right, but the times in firefox (gmail, etc.) are wrong. im on a live cd so i dont see why this would be a problem. any ideas?
<Frogzoo> Quenyar: HAL on dapper isn't great, google may help
<jtgans> ChaosEddie: You mean on GMail and GCal?
<opshds> Could someone help me troubleshoot an install issue I'm having with 6.06?
<Frogzoo> meisam: you can set it in ~/.gnomerc or /etc/environment
<karthik> guys..help me!!...I want to share the Internet connection between my host(running on Ubuntu) and my client(running on xp)...how to do that?..i installed ethernet card on both the system....
<mwe> jtgans: From what I read it seems recovering ext3 files is possible but hard ;)
<Gartral> chaos, you running dapper or edgy?
<jtgans> mwe: yes, it is possible.
<jtgans> mwe: just /neigh/ impossible
<jtgans> mwe: especially when running a disk-heavy environment like X + GNOME.
<DemisM> are there mirrors to us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Quenyar> frogzoo - was intending to install xbuntu 6.10 on this box, but found CDROM didn't boot, got new CDrom drive and intending to install, but can't be bothered.  Maybe enogh things won't work to motivate me.  Thanks.
<Madpilot> DemisM, us.archive is a mirror
<jtgans> mwe: immediately after deleting the file, you would have to immediately switch to single user mode to ensure that the data was still intact.
<DemisM> other mirrors
<jtgans> mwe: otherwise, you're running a fruitless grep over the entire block device.
<mwe> jtgans: yeah
<karthik> guys..help me!!...I want to share the Internet connection between my host(running on Ubuntu) and my client(running on xp)...how to do that?..i installed ethernet card on both the system....
<savvas> what more does the dvd version have?
<DemisM> how do I edit sources.list through terminal?
<karthik> guys..help me!!...I want to share the Internet connection between my host(running on Ubuntu) and my client(running on xp)...how to do that?..i installed ethernet card on both the system....
<phatrabbit> Frogzoo: k3b looks like its for kde ?
<savvas> phatrabbit: you can use k3b on gnome and kde
<phatrabbit> its optimised for kde
<phatrabbit> theres nothing that suits gnome betteR ?
<savvas> DemisM: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Quenyar> karthik - running DSL broadband connection?
<karthik> ADSL broadband
<savvas> phatrabbit: maybe gnomebaker, but k3b is better if you ask me
<Frogzoo> phatrabbit: it will run under gnome, some poor souls use gnomebaker
<jtgans> DemisM: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<savvas> oh yeah, forgot the sudo :p
<phatrabbit> ok thanks
<jtgans> Otherwise you're only able to view the file, not edit it. =op
<Quenyar> karthik, then get a hub/switch, plug that into ADSL modem, then plug your two computers into hub/switch.  Both will have equal access to the Internet.
<DemisM> jtgans: isn't there a terminal app that gives you a list of mirrors though?
<Madpilot> phatrabbit, when you stick a blank CD-R in, gnome should give you a popup that asks what you want to do with it - Burn Data, Burn Music - those tools work just fine
<jtgans> DemisM: Hmm... I believe apt-setup will give you a list, but what is listed in the /etc/apt/sources.list file should be all you need already, unless it's been mucked with before.
<savvas> DemisM: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep http ?:)
<mwe> jtgans: I think I once read that's possible to even recover files that are overwritten if you have the tools/expertise as even deleted files leave a trace on the surface. But that's probably a job for the FBI or something ;)
<DemisM> it's fine but the mirrors are too slow
<jtgans> mwe: six layers deep of overwriting, yes.
<bigfuzzyjesus> anyone here good for server support
<jtgans> mwe: any more than that and the data is next to impossible to recover.
<karthik> i m directly connecting the two computer directky using "crosswire cable"...
<Quenyar> karthik - unless you want to firewall your LAN and have your local Ethernet behind that firewall.  In that case, you need to put two ethernet cards in your Linux server and do IP masquerading and firewall - much more to do
<mwe> jtgans: I see
<jtgans> mwe: NSA supposedly can do more than that, which is what degaussing wands are for. =o)
<mwe> yeah
<jtgans> Waahahah! That's the best logo ever. =o)
<karthik> i m able to share the internet in windows when both the systems are running in windows
<karthik> but how to do in ubuntu(server)...
<karthik> i want the steps
<Gartral> if your using any network card made after 2002.... it automaticly detect the connection type, you dont need a cross over patch
<ChaosEddie> jtgans: gmail,chi ubuntu page etc
<mwe> karthik: it's easy with firestarter
<fluxd> hi I am trying to add a grub splash screen in the menu.list file should i put splashimage=(hd1,0) or splashimage=(hd0,0) ?
<karthik> tell me how to do that with firestarter
<mwe> karthik: install that and you will be sharing the net in no time
<Quenyar> karthik - If you just want to share the Internet access - equal peers, then all you need is a hub or switch. This is simple hardware.
<jtgans> Gartral: don't always count on that. Give it a try, but there are plenty of cards post 2002 that don't honor that nicety.
<ChaosEddie> if you see the planet ubuntu page, you will see i JUST posted a blog (plug) but it says i posted at 4 56 am, 3 hours ahead
<jtgans> I've run into a few brand new Intel 1Gb cards lately that don't quite cut the mustard in that area.
<mwe> karthik: it also configures the firewall so make sure you check it's log if it's blocking something it shouldn't. If you don't want a firewall look for other methods. hint ip forwarding
<fluxd> hi I am trying to add a grub splash screen in the menu.list file should i put splashimage=(hd1,0) or splashimage=(hd0,0) ?
<Ex0`> easiest way to remove a ata password from a hdd? (previously in an modded xbox hdd)
<Quenyar> karthik - if you want to have your server on the Internet and connect one or many other computers behind that, then first you need two ethernet cards in your ubuntu server eth0 and eth1. eth0 connects to the Internet. You then configure IP masquerading and aliasing from eth1 to eth0 so that your windows boxes can send and receive packets through the server to the Internet.
<Frogzoo> fluxd: neither work: splashimage (hd0,6)/boot/grub/blah.xpm.gz
<karthik> mwe...tell me how to share the internet using firestarter
<fluxd> Frogzoo What you mean?
<Frogzoo> fluxd: splashimage wants the full path
<jtgans> ChaosEddie: http://planet.ubuntu.com/?
<ChaosEddie> http://planet.chi.ubuntu-us.org/
<karthik>  IP masquerading.......is it a software?????/
<mindstate> when trying to compile a program i get a  "checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0... no" and the same message for Glib 2.0.. anyone have any input on this
<mwe> karthik: I don't remember exactly. I just remember it was really easy. Just click about a bit in the interface
<karthik> ok mwe
<fluxd> Frogzoo oh so ho do i find out the (hd0,6) part for my computer?
<llama32> i had to help some stoned guy install windows xp today... turned out he was using office xp discs. i sent him home with ubuntu :)
<karthik> IP masquerading.......is it a software?????/....
<DarthLappy> mindstate: Have you installed the -dev package for GTK?
<mwe> karthik: or maybe read the help
<HaCk-NaSa> ciao a tutti
<HaCk-NaSa> goodmorning
<mindstate> DarthLappy: No
<DarthLappy> mindstate: That's probably why.
<HaCk-NaSa> in this room speak italian
<mindstate> DarthLappy: how do i install from apt-get ?
<Quenyar> karthik - will leave you in mwe's experiened hands....  I'm used to doing it the old fashioned, manual way. If firestarter will just configure this all automagically, then that's going to be simpler to implement (but harder to customize).  Good luck!
<Frogzoo> fluxd: -> /boot/grub/device.map
<Gartral> sudo apt-get install (package name)
<SirOSOriS> DarthLappy, sudo apt-get packageyouwant
<ChaosEddie> it should read 1:54 AM because thats when I posted it. the group is in CT im assuming. right now it says 747AM, which changed from 4 56 am the last time i checked it. so in 5 minutes, the time changed, delta of +2 hours
<DarthLappy> mindstate: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev, I think.
<youkilldkennedy> Has anyone had trouble with their laptop speakers still playing sound even when headphones are plugged in?
<DarthLappy> SirOSOriS: I don't need to know :)
<fluxd> Frogzoo I see this (hd0)	/dev/hda
<cypher1> youkilldkennedy, what is the nature of your headphones ?
<HaCk-NaSa> i'm italian
<karthik> Quenyar.....tell me how to configure IP masquerading.....steps in details
<mindstate> DarthLappy: thanks dude
<karthik> Quenyar.....tell me how to configure IP masquerading.....steps in details
<youkilldkennedy> Just headphones with a mini-plug. Like for a CD player
<mwe> karthik: don't repeat, please
<DarthLappy> mindstate: Not a problem.
<Gartral> hiding from hacker karthic?
<HaCk-NaSa> chi sa usare aircrak
<Frogzoo> fluxd: which partition is the image on?
<HaCk-NaSa> chi mi aiuta?
<static__> i'm setting up ubuntu server, with bind, if I need to setup multiple domains point to the same IP address, what's the best way to go about doing this, I already have one domain working but can't seem to get a second with the same ip...?
<BHSPitLappy> youkilldkennedy, are you sure the plug isn't too small?
<mwe> karthik: why do you want IP masquerading?
<BHSPitLappy> Like a cell phone connector?
<mwe> karthik: you need IP forwarding I think
<youkilldkennedy> Positive. Sound plays through the headphones.
<karthik> Quenyar said like that
<karthik> thats y i am asking
<jtgans> ChaosEddie: Sorry about the long response time -- my browser is being rather slow at pulling those sites up.
<mwe> karthik: You went away from the firestarter method?
<HaCk-NaSa> nessuno parla italiano
<fluxd> Frogzoo how do i figure that out?
<HaCk-NaSa> ???
<karthik> no..i m now installing firestarter
<Flannel> !it | HaCk-NaSa
<ubotu> HaCk-NaSa: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<slvmchn> how reliable is ubuntu on a g4 laptop?
<HaCk-NaSa> tanks
<Frogzoo> static__: CNAMEs will do that, but they resolve to the alternate domain name which maybe isn't what you want
<evilmegaman> Hi, if I install herd 4, will I have to reinstall the entire system to upgrade to 7.04 final?
<Frogzoo> fluxd: mount
<ChaosEddie> I emailed myself (just now) and gmail says my time is 8 18 am
<mwe> karthik: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/preferences.php
<Gartral> sounds like the time zone setting is screwy
<jtgans> ChaosEddie: GMail doesn't set the outbound email's time, though. The mail servers do.
<jtgans> ChaosEddie: My guess is that your timezone file is messed up.
<Frogzoo> ChaosEddie: if you're using an ntp server in a different time zone, you'll have problems
<jtgans> ChaosEddie: Could you tell me what "readlink /etc/timezone" says?
<Gartral> right, but they collect timezone data from your system :)
<fluxd> Frogzoo I have 4 partitions 1 ntfs 1 fat 1 ext3(ubuntu) and 1 swap ubuntu one is hda3
<jtgans> ChaosEddie: ...and where you're supposed to be at in the world? =op
<valehru_> hey guys, does anyone play mame here?  I'm having trouble getting the axis to work on my joypad.  The action buttons work fine (punch etc) but the movement axis does not seem to get recognised
<ChaosEddie> where is that located? im running all of this off a live cd i swear
<Frogzoo> fluxd: so (hd0,2)
<jtgans> ChaosEddie: Heh. Sorry. From gnome-terminal type in "readlink /etc/timezone"
<Gartral> well, right click the clock in the corner
<fluxd> Frogzoo oh ok ty so i put this is in grub splashimage (hd0,2)/boot/grub/blah.xpm.gz ?
<Gartral> adjust date and time
<ChaosEddie> it's not returning anything
<Gartral> click time zone and set
<arnor> hello all
<Frogzoo> fluxd: if that's where you put your splashimage
* Gartral sneezes
<fluxd> Frogzoo yup ty verymuch
<ChaosEddie> germs!
<jtgans> ChaosEddie: Wow, I've been messing with old Debian installs too much -- I forgot that /etc/timezone isn't a symlink anymore.
<Gartral> lol
<jtgans> ChaosEddie: Right click on the clock in your panel and choose Adjust Date and Time
<jtgans> And follow the rest of what Gartral said. =o)
<jtgans> I'm going to go hide in the corner now. =op
<static__> cname doesn't seem to do it if i'm entering it in correctly anyways, what I'm trying to do is make example1.com and example2.com goto the same ip address..
<Gartral> brb
<mindstate> how do i install the x development library from apt-get
<Flannel> misnix: xserver-xorg-dev
<fluxd> Frogzoo I can put this line anywhere in te menu.list file right?
<Flannel> mindstate, sorry
<evilmegaman> when I try to start the live CD, it freezes up while loading, The CD is verified as working, It has something to do with the computer I am installing it on.. any ideas?
<Gartral> ok, had to restart x
<Flannel> mindstate: dev packages all end in -dev, so whatever ones are pertinent
<ChaosEddie> jtgans: thanks. I found the issue. right click and 'synchronize with web server' turned the clock to 8 25
<ChaosEddie> PM
<Frogzoo> fluxd: is there a line: # Splash Image
<ChaosEddie> instead of 2 25am
<jtgans> ChaosEddie: thank Gartral -- he provided the fix that works. =o)
<mindstate> Flannel: ok
<fluxd> Frogzoo no dont think so
<Gartral> is that the right time?
<ChaosEddie> no no he provided the problem
<ChaosEddie> nopeits off by 18 hurs
<jtgans> Geh?
<jtgans> Uhh...
<jtgans> Okay.
<Frogzoo> static__: CNAME will do it, you've gone wrong somewhere
<youkilldkennedy> Anyone have suggestions for good DVD ripping and burning software?
<Gartral> ok, in that same window, theres a select time zone
<Frogzoo> fluxd: k, just put it at the top, before the autogen'd section
<Gartral> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<fluxd> youkilldkennedy there is a program called dvdrip
<savvas> !dvd
<fluxd> youkilldkennedy there is a program called dvdrip and gnomebaker
<youkilldkennedy> Thanks
<Gartral> you still need libdvdcss2
<userlinux> Anyone know what a dcopserver is
<fluxd> Frogzoo the beginning of the menu.list file right?
<userlinux> Amarok error keeps asking make sure its running
<ardchoille> youkilldkennedy: There is a nice DVD ripping app called xdvdshrink: http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net
<Frogzoo> fluxd: sure
<ChaosEddie> it seems that everything is off by 6 hours, except that one time when it went out by 18
<Frogzoo> ChaosEddie: u using ntp ?
<imsocute> hi...how can i change the color depth???
<fluxd> ChaosEddie if u install ntp support it should update autoatically
<Gartral> chaos, did setting the timezone help?
<userlinux> yeah it keeps asking about dcopserver
<userlinux> what is it/
<ChaosEddie> NTP....?
<Gartral> national time protocol
<Gartral> !ntp
<ubotu> ntp: Network Time Protocol: network utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-9ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 256 kB, installed size 464 kB
<Gartral> network, sorry
<fluxd> ChaosEddie right click clock then adjust time
<jtgans> ChaosEddie: nice blog post, btw.
<Frogzoo> ChaosEddie: 'keep clock sync'd with internet servers' ?
<ChaosEddie> jtgans: thanks im produ of it
<Gartral> and set time zone
<KennyR> Is there an easy way to access a Windows Shared Folder on another PC?
<ChaosEddie> ohhh k im getting NTP
<Frogzoo> !samba | KennyR | yup
<ubotu> KennyR | yup: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Gartral> !samba
<userlinux> dcopserver...?
<Gartral> !dcopserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcopserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KennyR> Frogzoo, Thanks
<Frogzoo> ChaosEddie: use ntp servers in your timezone
<Flannel> ChaosEddie: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<ChaosEddie> huh well  NTP says that either myself or a script modified the time/date settings
<spinz8r> !mtr
<ubotu> mtr: Full screen ncurses and X11 traceroute tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.71-2 (edgy), package size 46 kB, installed size 160 kB
<ChaosEddie> and i just update it
<ChaosEddie> thanks guys
<Gartral> np
<ChaosEddie> Gartral: of course extra special thanks to you for helping fix problems while sneezing. human potential at its best.
<Gartral> oh hah
<userlinux> Anyone know why Amarok is not working it keeps asking about dcopserver not running and stuff
<ardchoille> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Gartral> dcopserver is an sql server, amarok uses sql to track song settings
<ChaosEddie> gah! now gmail is 100% fine, but the planet chicago page is still wrong.
<userlinux> what other programs can i use to play my music on ubuntu
<ChaosEddie> i'll live with it. thanks everyone.
<userlinux> i just want to play my music T_T
<Gartral> np ce
* ChaosEddie sits back and tries to fix OTHER people's problems
<Gartral> rythem box is nice
<Gartral> xmms
<Gartral> totem
<DarthLappy> MPD :)
<Gartral> mpd
<Frogzoo> userlinux: amarok & audacious
<cypher1> amarok
<userlinux> rythem box can't seem to play back my mp3's
<Frogzoo> !audacious
<ubotu> A !repository for the Audacious audio player now exists: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<userlinux> it keeps giving me an error
<DarthLappy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ChaosEddie> userlinux: what error specifically?
<userlinux> let me check. h/o
<Gartral> mp3 is a closed source, i prefer !ogg
<cypher1> userlinux, you can use the new spec
<Gartral> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cypher1> hold on
<userlinux> oh so linux can't play mp3s?
<Frogzoo> userlinux: guess again
<DarthLappy> Yes it can.
<userlinux> what program plays mp3 than
<posingaspopular> hey sorry guys, this is still me. ChaosEddie, posingaspopular w/e.
<posingaspopular> userlinux: you need to modify the codecs of ubuntu
<posingaspopular> to play mp3s
<posingaspopular> amarok will play mp3s
<posingaspopular> once you configure it
<userlinux> The problem is Amarok won't even boot
<cypher1> userlinux, which version of ubuntu are you using
<DarthLappy> Well it's more installing, rather than modifying.
<userlinux> 6.10
<posingaspopular> people need to stop ghosting me
<jtgans> posingaspopular: ghosting you?
<userlinux> cypherl: 6.10
<posingaspopular> stealing my nick or changing my nick or generally messing around with my messaging apps.
<cypher1> there is a easycodec installation spec in feisty but seems not in edgy (6.10)
<jtgans> Ah.
<phatrabbit> Frogzoo: are u there mate
<userlinux> is Xine one
<posingaspopular> logged into two aim sessions on two different boxes the other day, my brother has my posing passwd (he set it) and i duno what just happened to ChaosEddie
<posingaspopular> ChaosEddie: give me back my nick!
<cypher1> userlinux, you can follow the RestrictedFormats link and install the required codecs to enjoy mp3 and other things in ubuntu
<surgy> ok so im running kubuntu edgy 6.10 and no one in #kubuntu know the answer. What is the macro for changing between instances of X?
<cypher1> !mp3 > userlinux
<posingaspopular> jtgans: see what i mean
<Frogzoo> phatrabbit: sup?
<cypher1> !mp3 > cypher1
<DarthLappy> cypher1: You can /msg the bot too :)
<cypher1> DarthLappy, oh sorry will do from now on
<jtgans> posingaspopular: have you considered changing your password?
<DarthLappy> cypher1: Heh, you don't have to be sorry. It was just a suggestion :)
<userlinux> whats the mininmal req for running ubuntu
<userlinux> minimal*
<posingaspopular> jtgans: I need to repartition my HD and fix some other software issues, so until I have a stable OS there is not point
<Frogzoo> userlinux: 5gigs maybe
<cypher1> DarthLappy, ok :)
<surgy>  ok so im running kubuntu edgy 6.10 and no one in #kubuntu know the answer. What is the macro for changing between instances of X?
<posingaspopular> 1.0 ghxz, 154 ram
<userlinux> your kiddin
<jtgans> posingaspopular: ...and I don't see another ChaosEddie in here. =op
<Frogzoo> userlinux: 256ram / 500meg cpu
<je_fro> hey guys, what kernel comes with 6.10?
<posingaspopular> 2.0 gig or something like that
<jtgans> Oh, scratch that. Now I do.
<posingaspopular> xD
<cypher1> je_fro, uname -r
<martin_aulbach> uname -r gives you the kernel version
<userlinux> 256mb of ram
<Steil> surgy: if you're in X, ctrl + alt + F7-F12?
<phatrabbit> Frogzoo: i have tried reading up on how to download and install the k3b package, but i am not sure what to add to my sourcelist file
<posingaspopular> probably some bot or such joker
<surgy> steil let me try
<martin_aulbach> 2.6.17-11 is the current one in Edgy (6.10)
<userlinux> and everything lags
<je_fro> cypher1, Linux speedy 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #4 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jan 9 10:19:30 CST 2007 x86_64 AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 246 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<Steil> surgy: has to be left ctrl/alt
<je_fro> .17?
<je_fro> rats
<youkilldkennedy> Does anyone know why my music plays over both my laptop speakers and my headphones? And not one or the other??
<je_fro> I need a .20 for my G965 board
<Steil> youkilldkennedy: what version?
<cypher1> je_fro, just try "uname -r".. it is  2.6.18-gentoo-r6 for you
<surgy> steil: thats it thank you
<youkilldkennedy> Steil: Of? Ubuntu? Edgy
<Steil> not a problem
<Steil> youkilldkennedy: what kind of laptop do you have?
<je_fro> cypher1, yeah, I'm on gentoo looking for a livecd with a 2.6.20
<je_fro> I don't want to make one myself
<babyju> whois matti
<youkilldkennedy> Steil: HP, dv2000. Altec Lansing speakers.
<je_fro> knoppix has .19
<je_fro> I'll try that
<je_fro> thanks all
<martin_aulbach> 
<Steil> youkilldkennedy: hmm not much I can suggest, file a bug with alsa.....my laptop used to have that problem with anything bfore edgy
<Frogzoo> !k3b | phatrabbit
<ubotu> phatrabbit: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<martin_aulbach> nice one, japanese working in XChat ;)
<youkilldkennedy> Steil: Odd, it'd do this in windows too for a while too, then it'd work for a while, and keep switching.
<arromeo> What file should I edit to start a specific window manager?
<Steil> youkilldkennedy: does your laptop have volume buttons on the side?
<youkilldkennedy> Steil: On the top above the keyboard, yes.
<KennyR> Frogzoo, Is samba all command line??
<KennyR> Frogzoo, Is there a GUI version of samba?
<Steil> my laptop is HP. all my side buttons except the volume up stopped working, can't disable/enable wireless radio, all the lights are dead
<Steil> had nothing but trouble with it
<youkilldkennedy> Steil: Only my mute, volume and play buttons work.. next, stop, and previous refuse to work.
<t0dd> what is the best movie player to use in ubuntu?
<Steil> if windows is giving you the problem too, i'd call up HP or go on their website and do a live chat with a customer service rep
<Steil> they're usually pretty helpful
<youkilldkennedy> Steil: Good idea, I'll check it out. Thanks
<montee> hi
<Gartral> note the usually
<posingaspopular> t0dd: VLC
<t0dd> ..
<posingaspopular> my opinion
<t0dd> ok
<t0dd> any other opinions
<posingaspopular> montee: !
<montee> :)
<t0dd> posingaspopular do you know the package name?
<posingaspopular> sudo apt-get install vlc
<t0dd> i guess its just vlc
<t0dd> ok
<posingaspopular> iirc
<t0dd> thanks
<posingaspopular> np
<KennyR> Is samba all command line??
<posingaspopular> times flies when you're fixing problems in #ubuntu
<KennyR> Is there a GUI version of samba?
<t0dd> oh, another question
<t0dd> why when I go to install g++, I am asked to insert my ubuntu live cd
<posingaspopular> is that the exact message?
<pounce> you need to change your /etc/apt/sources.list
<t0dd> how do I do that?
<posingaspopular> terminal. type what pounce posted.
<diffbavis> hey guys when i scrot a realplayer window the video appears just black. is there some way to capture that?
<t0dd> oh
<t0dd> ok
<posingaspopular> yea
<posingaspopular> pounce: those are the repositories?
<pounce> yes
<pounce> you can use nano to edit them
<pounce> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<t0dd> what should I change?
<t0dd> does pico work as well?
<posingaspopular> k im trying to learn all the different commands/meanings
<pounce> you have to do it as root, so do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<pounce> pico is an alias to nano
<t0dd> oh, alright
<t0dd> is there a specific line in the file I need to change?
<posingaspopular> all of them!
<pounce> check out this page
<pounce> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#Ubuntu_Updates
<KennyR> xD
<pounce> that's how you edit the sources
<phatrabbit> Hi, how can i check if i have the latest nvidia drivers installed on ubuntu
<t0dd> thanks.
<KennyR> Who knows anything about Samba?
<pounce> did you install them, phatrabbit?
<pounce> or are you just installing ubuntu for the first time?
<martin_aulbach> I don't know much about samba
<martin_aulbach> I'd just read the Wiki entry on how to set it up and use it
<pounce> if you're just now installing ubuntu, go here: http://lunapark6.com/?p=2717 and follow the instructions to install envy - it's an easy way to update your nvidia drivers without having to mess with compiling.
<posingaspopular> jtgans: did you see when ChaosEddie left out the room?
<pounce> I used it and it worked like a charm.
<jtgans> posingaspopular: No, I'm afraid I didn't. But I don't see him in my list of users anymore.
<posingaspopular> [02:52]  <-- ChaosEddie has left this server (Success). from when *I*left out of #chicago-ubuntu
<jtgans> Odd.
<posingaspopular> yea i told you it was problem a joker/bot
<jtgans> I did a /who on the nick and it showed up as a separate IP address from the same blockadn ISP.
<jtgans> s/blockadn/block and/
<posingaspopular> huh that's weird
<jtgans> Yeah.
<jtgans> It might just be something weird with your IRC client.
<posingaspopular> it's probably a redirect of the ip
<jtgans> posingaspopular: eh?
<acke_> hey i get an error from ivman, device /dev/sda1 is not removable? ubuntu  doesnt mount any of my other partititions.
<posingaspopular> they bounced their signal around through verious proxies to mask their real origin of the information
* jtgans shrugs
<posingaspopular> yea whatever. it's just the internet.
<jtgans> Heh
<posingaspopular> gnight to you
<jtgans> G'night. =o)
<brosio> hi all
<brosio> how could hi minimize thunderbird in the systray ?
<Frogzoo> !docs | posingaspopular
<ubotu> posingaspopular: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<switchy> hi all, is there a way for me to get ubuntu to run an applications (full screen amarok) using solely a keyboard shortcut? I've checked the keyboard shortcut menu in edgy, but it only has predefined commands.
<brosio> so ??
<Frogzoo> switchy: check under configuration editor -> apps -> metacity
<parixa> hi.. I am having some problems with the Herd4. I am having trouble logging out. Where can I find relevant info to file a bug report?
<posingaspopular> brosio: maybe someone in #thunderbird has an answer
<Frogzoo> switchy: or ... if you start amarok in your session, you can define keys in amarok
<posingaspopular> parixa: wiki.ubuntu.com/herd4
<posingaspopular> i beliveeee
<posingaspopular> wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd4
<posingaspopular> thats the one
<parixa> I meant where can I find the log files, so I can open a relevant report
<posingaspopular> ummmmmm check the documentation, I have no idea at all. and i need sleep
<dave__> hi, can anyone recommend some ftp software and some coding software for the web (something similar to the coding interface on dreamweaver)?
<switchy> Frogzoo: I'm trying the first suggestion now, but the full screen feature is altogether a separate program, so I don't think Amarok  is integrated with it by default.
<youkilldkennedy> dave_: You could try running Dreamweaver in WINE.
<duncan_> I'm having problems with my wine install, I installed steam, and put the tahoma font into the font folder, but steam refuses to display any text
<dave__> youkilldkennedy: will it be slower than normal because it is going through wine?
<youkilldkennedy> dave_: I run World of Warcraft on wine at a higher FPS than on windows.
<duncan_> probably a slight difference dave
<infidel> switchy, if you find out let me know
<youkilldkennedy> !wine | dave_
<ubotu> dave_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mindstate> can i put mplayer on a continuous loop?
<switchy> infedel: sure
<infidel> switchy, thanks
<dave__> cheers everyone, i notice there are a lot of ftp programs, can anyone recommend a decent one?
<scrollzer> dave__: gftp
<dave__> thanks scrollzer
<martin_aulbach> well I just bought a 3-month subscription of Cedega for 15 Euro
<switchy> In the config editor, under apps > metacity> global keybindings, i see several "run_command_#", does anyone know how to assign certain commands to the hotkey?
<duncan_> could someone be kind enought to answer me? :)
<youkilldkennedy> dave_: I hope that works out for you.
<martin_aulbach> for playing games, Cedega is much more comfortable and better, I think
<daveR> finally lol, is there a place i can go for good gfx effects with ubuntu, for example that effect when you move a window is wobbles
<martin_aulbach> daveR: XGL and Compiz will make you happy
<martin_aulbach> you will find information about it on the Wiki pages
<duncan_> I've found wine to have better performance than Cedega
<martin_aulbach> really?
<martin_aulbach> I didn't get around to try out Cedega really much until now.
<duncan_> the steam based games I've been using :)
<daveR> thanks martin_aulbach
<duncan_> anyhow
<martin_aulbach> yeah, but steam really sucks, I think
<martin_aulbach> I mean, to give control over your computer over by steam
<martin_aulbach> but the game I wanted to install in Cedega yesterday wasn't better anyway: Trackmania Nations
<martin_aulbach> even though it's free, it has a bad copy protection (StarForce) similar to Sony's Root Kit
<mindstate> can i put mplayer on a continuous loop?
<martin_aulbach> so it won't install, because Cedega can't simulate such a deep interaction with Windows
<switchy> infidel: still there?
<diffbavis> mindstate: mplayer -loop 0 movie.avi
<mindstate> diffbavis: thank u
<ThomBrown> any1 go to Ubucon here in NYC?
<infidel> switchy, yup
<switchy> here's the deal
<switchy> open up the configuration editor
<switchy> and then go apps> metacity > global keybindings
<duncan_> I think i'm just going to reinstall ubuntu, it will be easier to solve my problem
<switchy> lemme know when that's taken care of
<infidel> i can't find configuration editor
<switchy> umm.... right click on the applications menu, go to edit menu, and then go to system tools, and enable config editor
<switchy> that should work
<arunkumaran> hello room
<infidel> ok
<arunkumaran> is there any service that allows free calling to US...can i use ekiga for that?
<switchy> that worked?
<infidel> yes
<switchy> then do what i told you before
<ThomBrown> are we talkin about Palm syncing?
<Gerry_W> what's the best way to mount iso's in ubuntu?
<brosio> how could hi minimize thunderbird in the systray ?
<infidel> cool thanks
<switchy> figure the rest out?
<watson540> mount -t iso9660 <file <location>
<infidel> working on it
<nikin> yesterday i was talking about i didnt get extra performance changing an MX440 to a 6600.. i think i found the problem.... its most likely the AGI slot on my MB (kinda fake AGP).. anyone agree or disagree?
<Gerry_W> @watson540
<Gerry_W> when I try that
<Gerry_W> my system locks up
<snille> Good morning everybody! :)
<cmp1988> How do I edit my GRUB to remove redundant entries, such as previous versions of the Kernel?
<Gerry_W> like it's doing right now :S
<phatrabbit> hi all. Ubuntu does not recongise my other drives
<phatrabbit> i would like to get into my Windows Drive
<phatrabbit> they will not mount ? any ideas
<cmp1988> Usually when Ubuntu installs, you have an option to add the mount points of your windows drives to /media
<watson540> Gerry_W - umm you're doing - mount -t iso9660 file.ext /media/dir ?
<phatrabbit> cmp1988:  how can i reconfigure this
<watson540> Gerry_W - is it an iso file?
<Gerry_W> does it have to be in /media?
<Gerry_W> yes
<Gerry_W> it is
<cmp1988> phatrabbit: I'm not sure, that's all I know about mounting other drives
<phatrabbit> ok np
<watson540> Gerry_W - it can be wherever you have a valid directory on the hard drive
<Gerry_W> ok
<Gerry_W> well
<snille> Anyone here with a working 4 screen setup running beryl?
<Gerry_W> it may be working, but I can't check
<cmp1988> Beryl is kinda slow on my comp, but it works
<watson540> Gerry_W - try a alt-sysrq-SUB
<cmp1988> a bit
<youkilldkennedy> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<watson540> or alt-sysrq-I if it works
<watson540> or SAK
<phatrabbit> is there anyway to get the gnome window browser to show the full path as in pwd
<nikin> is there any support for AGI slots in ubuntu
<nikin> ?
<snille> Anyone with xinerama and beryl working?
<phatrabbit> ok the answer is CTRL+ L
<phatrabbit> :P
<KennyR> does k9copy run on Edgy?
<jtgans> phatrabbit: nooo! I'm reading that thread now! =o)
<DarkClown> anyone that could point me in the direction of info on how to config grub in mbr to boot grum on a partiotion?
<phatrabbit> lol sorry
<jtgans> Just wish NewsForge had listed the message IDs so I could find the actual threads faster. =op
<jtgans> The ensuing discussion from both outbursts from Linus were quite enlightening.
<jtgans> And honestly, I've felt the same pressures backflowing from my patches to the GNOME project as he has, apparently. O.o
<snille> Is there anyone here with a 4 screen setup at all?
<Gerry_W> well
<Gerry_W> I'm back
<Gerry_W> the same thing occurred before when I tried to mount
<Gerry_W> I switched to metacity from beryl, but it didn't help
<phatrabbit> yer im having issues aswell Gerry_W
<switchy> infidel: oh sorry, anyways, set run_command_1 with a certain hotkey combination, and then move to define keys (or something like that), which is the option bwloe define global keybindings and set run_command_1 with the definition "AmarokFD" without the quotes
<switchy> if that works, it's high time for me to sign off
<phatrabbit> does anyone know how to make my USB drive writable
<Tox> hi why after last reboot i found grub boot list changed and how to edit it where i cud find it ?
<phatrabbit> can i do chmod -R 775 /media/usbdrive
<sh> hi~
<mackinac> Tox - just got a kernel update?
<Hellevator> phatrabbit, im not sure if that would work or not.  It depends on how the drive was mounted and what filesystem the usb stick is
<Tox> seems not .. maybe earlier
<phatrabbit> Hellevator: its a mass storage USB drive 300 gig
<mackinac> Tox - /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Hellevator> phatrabbit, what filesystem is it?  FAT?
<Tox> mackinac: tnx .. and it becomes slower what happened
<Phatrabbit|2>  If you have software installed that automatically mounts your usbdisk,
<Phatrabbit|2> and when mounted you only have read permissions then you should first
<Phatrabbit|2> unmount the usbdisk and then remount it again but with extra options to
<Phatrabbit|2> trick the fat32 filesystem to giving you read/write permissions for accessing the
<Phatrabbit|2> usbdisk.
<mackinac> cant anser that part Tox
<Hellevator> phatrabbit, yeah :) thats what I was going to get at eventually
<Gerry_W> how can I mount isos? the regular command just locks up my system
<smokie> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usbdisk/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<mackinac> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Hellevator> smokie, yeah, that should do it
<Tox> very strange 2 months i got no problem ...
<kraut> moin
<infidel> switchy, you still there?
<Tox> mackinac: how do u think if i install debian (full version dvd) it shud be more stable than ubuntu ?
<switchy> yeah
<mackinac> Tox - I dont know
<elias_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tox> mackinac: ok .. tnx for ur help
<switchy> infidel: was there a problem?
<snille> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<t0dd> I need help installing my ipw3945 wireless drivers.. could anyone pleaseeee help me?
<snille> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<imsocute> hi im having trouble installing files using wine....
<zmaster> hi all
<Gerry_W> mackinac:that iso-mounting command just freezes up my system
<Gerry_W>  any active windows can still be read, but anything else I try to start just sits in the taskbar as "starting <program>" and then disappears off of it
<AJIEXA> hi all
<infidel> switchy, yeah i can't find where to change which programs i want to open with keyboard shortcuts
<zmaster> Is there a gui for mencoder for ubuntu, since in windows i used a gui for mencoder to encode full res vids for my psp
<daveR> hey, does anyone know how to set certain programs to auto start when i login, e.g. gmail notifier and GAIM?
<daveR> nvm, found it
<AJIEXA> plz help me, i need a good program to organize my MP3 CD, I try to find but still can't .... may be somone tell me the good choise ? thx
<infidel> switchy, nevermind i found it
<Gerry_W> how can I mount an iso besides the default command (which freezes up my system)
<ernz> Hi people, COPYRIGHT ISSUE >> Am I permitted to safely use the Ubuntu logo within a personal avatar?
<zmaster> AJIEXA: you mean something like itunes ?
<szachista> hi there
<snille> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<szachista> does nvidia-legacy drivers support aiglx/beryl?
<t0dd> whats the best programming editor to use in linux?
<szachista> beryl is hot topic as i can see ;)
<AJIEXA> zmaster: yes .. but i also see-manage my CD
<szachista> t0dd: what language?
<snille> Anyone with xinerama and beryl working?
<zmaster> AJIEXA: songbird is your answer
<szachista> t0dd: for n00b or haxor? ;)
<t0dd> lets hear both
<zmaster> Is there a gui for mencoder for ubuntu, since in windows i used a gui for mencoder to encode full res vids for my psp
<t0dd> haha
<szachista> t0dd: it said emacs/vim are for hardcore users the best one, but i'm just noob....
<AJIEXA> songbird: BIG thx!!! I try it
<ernz> zmaster: I normally use avidemux - that is pretty cool.
<szachista> t0dd: for simple programs i would recomend geany, it's really nice app :)
<st3> try anjuta
<hoagie> ok if anyone remembeers from yesterday, I managed to get the internet working, But my problem is that local pages, such my isp's one don't load. Not even the one that's uploaded in my modem
<zmaster> ernz: ive never used it since im a newbie but i really like songbird, has a itunes feel to it and you can browse the web sine its based on mozilla firefox, also when browsing the web it lists all the audio and video it finds so you can play it
<Gerry_W> how can I mount an iso besides the default command (which freezes up my system)?
<hoagie> any ideas?
<zmaster> Is there a GUI for MENCODER
<t0dd> thanks for the advice
<t0dd> I guess I will try emacs.
<ssstormy> zmaster, yeah but I think it's only for windows
<ssstormy> not sure
<daveR> Hi, how do i turn off compiz in the terminal commands?
<t0dd> I liked notepad++ on Windows
<ernz> szachista: Sorry I misunderstood - I thought you were wanting a video file editor.
<ssstormy> zmaster, oh actually look for gmencoder
<mackinac> Gerry_W - what command do you type
<phatrabbit> every update that ubuntu downloads is saved into /var/cache/apt/archives/ is that correct ? if i burn all the contents to that dir to CD can i reinstall all the updates on a new install of ubuntu
<t0dd> I always hear cs professors on my campus praising emacs though, so i guess it is a good choice
<szachista> eracc: no, i just would like to have beryl under geforce4, is this possible only with xgl?
<zmaster> ssstoray: ok, will do that
<szachista> ernz: ^
<ernz> szachista: You seem to be a hardened Ubuntu user. What are the copyright permissions regarding the official Ubuntu image - Can I use it in a personal avatar?
<t0dd> and another question, what would you recommend as a music player for ubuntu?
<sparr> ernz: you mean the logo?
<Gerry_W> sudo mount -o loop "the iso".so /me/home
<ernz> Sparr - Yes.
<Gerry_W> I know I have all of the data right
<szachista> ernz: werrr.... i'm even not an ubuntu user, sorry...
<ernz> :|
<Gerry_W> I had the system browser open before the system locked up
<daveR> compiz has messed all my windows up and i really need to stop it.  i put in this "compiz --replace gconf" to start it, now i need to stop it.
<Gerry_W> so
<Gerry_W> now it appears
<szachista> ernz: logo is copyrighten, but it's just avatar, common
<ernz> I am having a stupid morning today, eh?
<varkatope> hi
<phatrabbit> every update that ubuntu downloads is saved into /var/cache/apt/archives/ is that correct ? if i burn all the contents to that dir to CD can i reinstall all the updates on a new install of ubuntu
<bimberi> phatrabbit: yes
<gansinho> hello... does anybody know if it is possible to run ubuntu via a zip drive in a windows computer?
<Gerry_W> that my directory has been filled with the iso files and others have been deleted
<fong> can anyone point me to the link for a good installation guide for ubuntu, where the GRUB is installed in the linux partition and only slight changes are made to the windows boot loader?
<Gerry_W> not that I had much there
<Gerry_W> but I'll copy them somewhere else in the future
<szachista> ernz: type "trademark policy" on ubuntu.com
<bimberi> phatrabbit: you will still need to update the repositories (apt-get update) but when you upgrade it will find the packages there and use them.
<Gerry_W> you know what? I think I've realized the problem. sticking this in my /home was not smart
<Gerry_W> I see
<fong> can anyone point me to the link for a good installation guide for ubuntu, where the GRUB is installed in the linux partition and only slight changes are made to the windows boot loader?
<Gerry_W> I'll put the iso somewhere else
<fong> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mackinac> yeah /home is not a good choice for a mount point ;)
<fong> anyone?
<fong> installation guides please?
<bimberi> !install | fong, not sure if this has exactly what you need but worth a look
<ubotu> fong, not sure if this has exactly what you need but worth a look: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Quilby> can someone help me with automatix
<Frogzoo> Quilby: -> #automatix
<Quilby> there is no one there frogzoo
<Lucifel> What would I need if I wanted to encode a bunch of old mpgs into DivX in Ubuntu?
<Gerry_W> mackinac: I'll stick the iso in another directory and see what happens
<fong> bimberi, i used a guide before which detailed about the installation particularly the GRUB, and that its written in the linux partition, then there would be slight modifications to the windows boot loader
<Frogzoo> Quilby: if you want to run automatix, that's where you go for support
<fong> but i cant remember the link, and didnt bookmark it
<valehru_> Sweet lord...world war 3 has started in china...my window just exploded from fireworks.....
<core123> My clock under gnome crashes every time i start, what to do ?
<Stormx2> Quilby: We in #ubuntu heavily discourage automatix
<fong> links links links
<mackinac> Gerry_W - try /media/cdrom
<Gerry_W> alright
<Gerry_W> yeah
<fong> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* Shadowpillar remembers when automatix was encouraged in here ;)
<Quilby> why?
<Quilby> is automatix a virus?
<imsocute> can someone tell me a good how to page for wine???
<Gerry_W> mackinac: it's not allowing me to paste from my ntfs partition anymore, though the iso is still fine
<bimberi> !wine | imsocute
<ubotu> imsocute: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bimberi> fong: idk sorry :|
<snille> imbecile: here is a good page: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Quilby> !automatix | quilby
<Frogzoo> Quilby: it's not very compatible with ubuntu, if you want to run it, you take their support
<Quilby> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<mackinac> Gerry_W: i dont understand
<Quilby> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Quilby> fuck
<mindstate> anyone know why im getting a error when trying to mount an iso, it says wrong fs type, bad option , bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<Quilby> where can i get a list of repositories?
<Gerry_W> mackinac: well, I click copy for the iso on my ntfs partition, and it won't let me paste into /media/cdrom
<Quilby> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Quilby> !repositories
<Lucifel> Can anyone tell me what I need in order to encode some old MPEG video to DivX?
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Quilby> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Quilby> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<mackinac> Gerry_W: what about "sudo mount -o loop my.iso /media/cdrom"
<krinns> hi all
<krinns> i have install ubuntu all good
<Quilby> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<krinns> i have users using konqueror
<Quilby> !ati
<krinns> so i install
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Quilby> how do i know what graphics card i have?
<krinns> konqueror
<Gerry_W> mackinac: well, I can't paste it in there, so that doesn't work
<krinns> its going to crash
<elias_> are there any wiki on installing drivers for a sound card?
<krinns> some times for some users
<core123> Quilby, lspci
<krinns> any idea what to do
<dave_> hi, in firefox on windows what are the default fonts used? cause they are different to linux
<Quilby> ok
<Gerry_W> mackinac: I guess I'll unmount the drive and mount it again
<phatrabbit> does anyone know how i can test my drivers for my video card are working properly
<defrysk> glxinfo | grep direct
<mackinac> yeah i would think the mount point needs to be free first...
<phatrabbit> ta
<KennyR> did they take the DVD-Shrink support out of Edgy, im assuming Edgy is newer than Dapper Drake, or am I incorrect?
<jtgans> Ah. Much better -- back on Dapper.
<ardchoille> KennyR: I don't think it ever had dvd shrink. Dapper doesn't.
<Phatrabbit|2> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Phatrabbit|2> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Phatrabbit|2> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Phatrabbit|2> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Phatrabbit|2> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Phatrabbit|2> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Phatrabbit|2> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Phatrabbit|2> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<infidel> switchy, did it work for you?
<Phatrabbit|2> i take it from that response they are not installed properly
<KennyR> ardchoille, on one of my live-cd's it had a DVD-Shrink menu.. I think it was 6.06
<KennyR> ardchoille, if im not mistakin 6.06 is Dapper Drake?
<imsocute> i can't intall software using wine...it just says  wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\flashget181en.exe": Module not found...help!
<core123> Phatrabbit|2, USE pastebin
<ardchoille> KennyR: Yes, 6.06 is Dapper, that's what I run, but I have never seen dvd shrink in Dapper.
<ardchoille> KennyR: http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net
<Phatrabbit|2> core123: i have never used pastebin before can you give me a hand
<KennyR> ardchoille, Let me boot up inside my Live-CD on my laptop, maybe im mistaken and seen something else.
<core123> http://rafb.net/paste/
<Phatrabbit|2> is that the website where u paste your errors and people help u
<core123> for long textes
<Phatrabbit|2> ta mate
<imsocute> someone?
<core123> No thats a service where you can paste long texts
<imsocute> T_T
<sm0k3d> hey guys
<diazepam> guys can anyone tell me where i can get "liblame0" for Edgy?
<dave_> does anyone know of any help documents for dual screens with different resolutions?
<Stormx2> !liblame0
<ubotu> liblame0: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 182 kB, installed size 452 kB
<Stormx2> diazepam: You need to enable multiverse
<sm0k3d> i have been trying to install realvnc for almost an hour, can any1 help me
<KennyR> ardchoille, Another quick question.. Why did I receive Dapper-Drake Live-CD if Edgy is newer?? I received these disks about 2 weeks ago.
<diazepam> hmm i thought i had multiverse
<diazepam> obviously not
<Stormx2> KennyR: Dapper is meant to be easier to support, etc#
<Tomcat_> KennyR: I think they don't send edgy CDs...
<Tomcat_> KennyR: Because Dapper has long-term support
<KennyR> Oh ok, thanks Stormx2 , Tomcat_
<ardchoille> diazepam: sudo apt-get install liblam0 , it's in multiverse
<sm0k3d> can some1 help me install realvnc (or any program for that matter)
<Stormx2> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Stormx2> Read.
<ardchoille> KennyR: The ShipIt service will ship Dapper instead of Edgy, I don't know why.
<Lucifel> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<KennyR> ardchoille, Hmm, thats something that should be corrected, if they wish to add more support for newer versions.. But I do have Edgy on This PC, because I downloaded the Live-CD
<Phatrabbit|2> http://rafb.net/p/7qATzz15.html
<Phatrabbit|2> can somone give me help with that error
<Stormx2> KennyR: Its a decision, its not accidental. The basics is that dapper is a more solid platform, and anything which goes wrong is easier to fix, etc. Basically it has a more stable codebase than edgy
<ardchoille> KennyR: just as an aside, I will never run Edgy. Dapper has been rock-solid and never gave me a problem. Edgy, on the other hand, has too many problems, IMHO.
<diazepam> sorry one more:  Every time i try to compile from source i get this error - does anyone know how to correct:  "checking for gcc... gcc
<diazepam> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<KennyR> ardchoille, Do you suppose thats why my sound doesnt work?
<ardchoille> KennyR: I could never get sound to work in Edgy either.
<alecjw> diazepam, do you have th kernel headers?
<KennyR> ardchoille, If im also not mistaken, the reason why my wireless Winbond PCI card doesnt work is because lack of support from Winbond's drivers in Linux..
<ardchoille> KennyR: I don't know much about wireless, sorry
<KennyR> ardchoille, Well thats ok, I didnt come here for support on that.. Im more interested in what I seen in Dapper's menu on Live-CD
<DaveR> where can i get twinview from?
<Gerry_W> mackinac: my /media just wasn't big enough
<ardchoille> KennyR: I don't think any of the Ubuntu livecd's have dvdshrink. You really need libdvdcss2 to be able to rip/watch most modern dvd's and that lib can't be included due to legal restrictions. You can install dvdshrink, though. I have it.
<mackinac> oh really?
<KennyR> Well I cant find DVD-Shrink for edgy
<ardchoille> KennyR: http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net
<Gerry_W> mackinac: yes. only 2.5 GB. I'll resize it, make it larger
<Gerry_W> but later
<Gerry_W> right now
<KennyR> ardchoille, I looked in the Add/Remove programs, shouldnt it be in there?
<Gerry_W> I'm copying to a folder in /home
<fong> do i need to create a fat 32 partition when installing a dual boot system?
<ardchoille> KennyR: That package has an installer that checks for deps. If the deps aren't installed, it will tell you what you need. All the deps are in the repos.
<mackinac> iso of a dvd then eh?
<ardchoille> KennyR: dvdshrink is not going to be there.
<zmaster> hey all
<Gerry_W> yes
<rem_> hey .. I installed totem-xine package...but i still cant play divx, xvid etc .. anyone knows why .. ?
<zmaster> is there a good gui for converting full res psp videos
<KennyR> ardchoille, Thanks for your support, I wouldnt be using Ubuntu if it wasnt for the lovely community..
<mackinac> lol i didn't think of that
<fong> do i need to create a fat 32 partition when installing a dual boot system?
<ardchoille> KennyR: Ditto :)
<ardchoille> KennyR: BTW, that link I gave you for dvdshrink is the Linux version, it doesn't need wine.
<ghatak> Hi, i use fluxbox as window manager on edgy, the screen resolution keeps getting back to default and does not stay at what i change it to using gnome-control-center every time i restart. How do i change it so that it stays permanent ?
<Phatrabbit|2> can somone give me help with that error
<Phatrabbit|2> http://rafb.net/p/7qATzz15.html
<KennyR> ardchoille, Thanks alot.. i'll be sure to check it out..
<rem_> fong you only have to if you want to use the windows disk loader ... if you use grub then no...It could also be convenient to share files with windows...fat32 is easier read/write then ntfs, although thats possible too ..
<zmaster> is there a good gui for converting full res psp videos
<typecast> Phatrabbit|2: can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<rem_> hey .. I installed totem-xine package...but i still cant play divx, xvid etc .. anyone knows why .. ?
<rem_> on a fresh edgy install ..
<zmaster> rem_: you dont have the codecs installed
<fong> rem_, can i do away with the fat32 partition? can the ntfs-3g do the job?
<fong> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Phatrabbit|2> sure
<rem_> zmaster...ok but how do i install them .. ?...usually totem-xine package is enough .. ?!
<elias__> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ardchoille> rem_: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<DaveR> anyone know how to setup twinview?
<elias__> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<elias__> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<rem_> I havent tried the ntfs-3g ..i heard it wasnt working flawlessly in the past but that its pretty ok now ... although as i said i havent tested it yet ..
<elias__> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<rem_> k thx ard ill try that ,..
<zmaster> rem_: since im a newbie i used automatix2 and selected the codec package fro mthere and everything works
<Phatrabbit|2> typecast: http://rafb.net/p/ZaYyeD98.html
<zmaster> is there a good gui for converting full res psp videos
<rem_> yea..i thought about taht too ... i might do that if the extracodec packes dont work... thx zm ..
<cornice> ciao
<typecast> rem_: you might want to have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Multimedia
<ardchoille> !automatix > rem_
<fong> rem_, can i do away with the fat32 partition? can the ntfs-3g do the job?
<Gerry_W> mackinac: hmmm... now I try to mount it and it says there's no such file or directory
<rem_> I havent tried the ntfs-3g ..i heard it wasnt working flawlessly in the past but that its pretty ok now ... although as i said i havent tested it yet ..
<rem_> fong..so it should work..but haven tested it ..
<Gerry_W> mackinac: I'm sure I typed it out right
<typecast> Phatrabbit|2: Driver          "vesa" <--- that's the problem
<zmaster> np, does any one know of a good gui to encode video for the psp/ipod
<mackinac> Gerry - paste it
<mackinac> here
<phatrabbit> ohh ic it should be nvidia
<sm0k3d> if i download a program off the internet, how can i install it so i can use it?
<ardchoille> sm0k3d: Are you sure it isn't in the repos? What is the app name?
<phatrabbit> ok i will replace vesa with 'nvidia'
<Gerry_W> mackinac: sudo mount -o loop hlm-gtasa.iso /home/alex/GTA
<Gerry_W> is what I wrote
<sm0k3d> realvnc
<assasukasse> hi everyone i was using irfanview on windows and now i need something similar in ubuntu, what should i look for
<ardchoille> sm0k3d: Ok, what kind of package is it?
<fong> in gparted, i cant seem to make a partition that is extended for the unallocated.. it seems that its grayed-out in the drop down.. why is this so?
<sm0k3d> .tar.gz
<GreySim> assasukasse: Eye of Gnome or GQView, I think. I'm not sure though. It's been a long time since I've used Irfanview.
<typecast> phatrabbit: you might want to have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<doomster> hi!
<phatrabbit> yer i have followed that
<tomcatt> sup
<doomster> is there a live CD for use with PPC based machines?
<chable> :(
<phatrabbit> i changed vesa to nvidia and i get the same error
<chable> i bought new hardware
<chable> and now , ubuntu wont start the installation
<phatrabbit> when i do glxinfo | grep direct
<ardchoille> sm0k3d: tar xzf file.tar.gz   unpack it and go inside and read the README and INSTALL files, if any.
<mackinac> Gerry_W : do you have room in '/' ?
<Gerry_W> yeah
<typecast> phatrabbit: fine. then substitute "vesa" with "nvidia"
<ardchoille> sm0k3d: Have yo installed build-essential ?
<mackinac> try making a dir in / as root, then mount there
<Gerry_W> mackinac: I knew that six gigs would come in handy
<Gerry_W> :D
<sm0k3d>  yea i did that, but all of the files had a lock on them
<fong> can the linux-swap partition be a primary partition?
<ardchoille> sm0k3d: Did you download it as root?
<Frogzoo> chable: hit F6 - change the boot line to add 'acpi=off'
<sm0k3d> no
<chable> Frogzoo, cheers
<Typo> yo
<phatrabbit> typecast: i have already subed vesa for nvidia still get the same error
<Typo> sup ppl
<Gerry_W> mackinac: but I obviously need to install it in a folder inside root, or it will overwrite root
<typecast> phatrabbit: you have to restart your x-server
<sm0k3d> i thought i should rarely go on root cuz i might screw up linux
<phatrabbit> ohhh yer
<phatrabbit> cheers
<ardchoille> sm0k3d: Very good practice
<fong> !linux-swap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-swap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<extern> how can I reconfigure xorg server? (to set all the resolution options, etc...)
<mackinac> Gerry_W : yeah
<chable> anyone here uses Abit motherboard
<sm0k3d> god linux is so confusing
<Frogzoo> sweet mary the mysql-server update is a monster
<ardchoille> extern: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<greasel> Could someone tell me how to make applications start automatically when I sign in?
<extern> thanks
<assasukasse> GreySym thanks
<Frogzoo> greasel: sys -> prefs -> session
<phatrabbit> oh uh its all gone wrong lucky i have backup of old conf
<Typo> anyone know how to get tor for ubuntu
<greasel> Thank you!
<Frogzoo> Typo: apt-cache search tor
<chable> apt-get install tor
<chable> if the right sources are uncommented
<Typo> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Typo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ardchoille> Frogzoo: That's going to output way too much
<Typo> always says that
<typecast> Typo: sudo apt-get install tor
<chable> :)
<arnor> hello World!
<chable> yep
<Typo> k thx
<Typo> i knew it was something like that lol
<chable> lol
<arnor> is there any mean to reset sources.list ?
<chable> arnor, u can edit it
<arnor> yes, I know
<Frogzoo> !easysource | arnor
<ubotu> arnor: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<arnor> but I want to turn it back to its initial state
<ardchoille> arnor: Did you make a backup before changing it?
<chable> u can set it from software sources option in gnome
<arnor> ardchoille: I guess
<ardchoille> arnor: Then you can restore from the backup
<arnor> is there any server where the default sources.list is stored in?
<Gerry_W> mackinac: hmmm... no. there isn't enough space. dang.
<chable> what that ACPI stands for ?
<Gerry_W> mackinac: should I try my fat32 /shared folder?
<arnor> chable: www.wikipedia.org ;)
<chable> i could try google aswell
<chable> :)
<arnor> :)
<ardchoille> arnor: I have the default sources.list for Dapper. You running Dapper?
<arnor> ardchoille: LTS
<arnor> 6.06 LTS
<arnor> ;)
<chable> thats dapper
<arnor> I'm just waiting for Ubuntu 7.04 (or higher)
<ardchoille> arnor: This is the sources.list that ships with the alternate cd: http://rafb.net/p/F8ftJY13.html
<arnor> chable: Dapper?
<chable> :)
<arnor> yes
<arnor> you're right
<chable> arnor, yes , dapper drake
<dv_> is libdps available for edgy?
<arnor> LTS just stands for Long Time Support ;)
* ardchoille never edits a file without first making a backup
<chable> yes
<dv_> because, I cant find it in they reps
<dv_> -y
<mackinac> Gerry_W: i don't think that will be a valid mount point either
<dv_> only in old ones (warty, hoary)
<zmaster> np, does any one know of a good gui to encode video for the psp/ipod
<zmaster> np, does any one know of a good gui to encode video for the psp/ipod
<Frogzoo> arnor: yes
<zmaster> np, does any one know of a good gui to encode video for the psp/ipod
<Frogzoo> zmaster: no spam, plskthx
<Gerry_W> mackinac: damn. I guess I'll have to resize /media
<zmaster> frogzoo: sorry lol had my hand on enter when getting water bottle, but do you have an answer
<Gerry_W> mackinac: I'll try /shared, though
<fong> does the ubuntu installer automatically set the linux partition to be the active one?
<arnor> fong: nope
<fong> arnor, ok thanks..
<arnor> fong: you'd better keep the Windows partition activated if you use it
<dv_> can I use the hoary libdps1 library safely in edgy?
<Frogzoo> zmaster: apt-cache search video |grep -i ipod
<justin4thirty> Burn it! Burn it to the ground!
<fong> arnor, yes, im still in the process of installation, but i'm following this guide http://www.matthewjmiller.net/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/
<chable> thats a great thing i like
<arnor> fond: I think that there are some matters with Windows loader if you deactive your Windows partition
<bigbang14> could someone explain some things to me about uhci_hcd and ehci_hcd?
<chable> u can mount ntfs partition
<dv_> hello?
<chable> read only
<mackinac> Frogzoo: what is the criteria for the mount point of mounting an ISO? , like does it need to be owned by root or in fstab or ?
<chable> this way i can accidentally werase anything
<fong> and it states that it automatically sets the ubuntu partition active..
<DaveR> which package do i need to install to support mp3?
<chable> erase*
<fong> just double checking
<chable> i cant*
<Frogzoo> !anyone | bigbang14
<typecast> dv_: probably not.
<ubotu> bigbang14: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<typecast> dv_: isn't there an edgy version of that library?
<fong> also, my ext3 partition is in HDA3, should i install my GRUB on hd0,3, or hd0,1?
<dv_> typecast, I cant find any
<Frogzoo> mackinac: no criteria I can think of - just a standard directory
<mackinac> Frogzoo: hmmm ok thanks
<fong> how do i know what the numbering is for the primary partitions?
<fong> need to know if my ext3 partition is the hd0,1...
<mackinac> ah, i see what i did wrong
<mackinac> Gerry_W: go ahead and try any folder, such as your /shared
<typecast> dv_: indeed. that package neither exists on dapper nor on edgy
<elias__> !soundcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaveR> anyone know the mp3 decorder i need to install please?
<typecast> dv_: i don't think that it is save to install the hoary packet on your edgy system. that may break things
<KennyR> Does anyone know anything about aMSN?
<ropi> Bonjour,
<DaveR> KennyR: a little
<elias__> Does anyone know how to get my Creative SB Audigy 4 soundcard to work?
<Gerry_W> mackinac: well, it didn't work. Thanks for all your time, but I think I need to turn in. I can probably get it from here.
<varkatope> fong: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/devices.html
<bigbang14> i have a usb printer. when i connect it to my pc cups cant always detect it. i looked in the syslog and it showed that it was first found by ehci_hcd and then it seems that it was overridden by uhci_hcd and then wont accept any ports it is given. however very rarely it will connect perfectly and cups can detect it. what could be causing this and how can i stop it?
<mackinac> Gerry_W: sorry it didn't work out ... 'nite
<KennyR> DaveR, See whats happening is.. when I run the program, I see some windows and then it disappears..
<ropi> Quelqu'un pour aider une personne avec une livebox pour se connecter en wifi (la carte est econnue et active merci
<DaveR> KennyR: have you tried unistalling and installing it?
<phretor> hi there
<arnor> phretor: hi
<KennyR> DaveR, Actually let me rephrase that, I get into the first window, where I can login.. I start typing something, then the new version window comes up and everything goes bye bye leaving me with a tray icon that doesnt do anything.
<Mattias> hidelevels.set
<Mattias> ops
<KennyR> DaveR, Yes I have..
<ropi> Sorry i was looking for fr irc
<ropi> Bye, see you
<phretor> (I've just switched from Debian to Ubuntu, actually Kubuntu, and I'm quite happy) Why does my distro runs fsck at *every* boot?
<dv_> aw, man
<dv_> maya requires gcc 4..20
<dv_> 4.2.0
<varkatope> fong: cat /proc/partitions
<bigbang14> phretor: there is a kubunut
<fong> there we go, thanks varkatope
<Mattias> gah, i forgot how to hide parts / joins and such in irssi >,< anyone know?
<phretor> bigbang14: what?
<phatrabbit> typecast: ok i finally fixed my xorg.conf from backup
<bigbang14>  phretor: sorry
<phatrabbit> changing vesa to nvidia really screwed xserver up
<bigbang14> phretor: there is a kubuntu irc
<ardchoille> Mattias: type /ignore and read the examples
<phretor> I know that #kubuntu exists but, c'mon, the distribution core is the same
<Mattias> ardchoille: thanks ^_^
<ardchoille> :)
<bigbang14> phretor: just checking u knew
<bigbang14> phretor: i might be a little less crowded over there
<bigbang14> *it
<phretor> bigbang14: I've (cross)posted the question right there ;)
<typecast> phatrabbit: it broke? what error message did you get?
<bigbang14> good on yah!
<Mattias> irssi is too great :) i woudlnt be able to live without /lastlog :P
<fong> so basically, hda0,1, points to the first primary partition?
<DaveR> KennyR: I am unsure of the problem, have you tried GAIM instead?
<KennyR> DaveR, Yes iv tried GAIM, but I love aMSN more.. It just started having this problem recently..
<phatrabbit> typecast: it went to command line and said xserver has been disabled
<sm0k3d> hey
<Typo> kennyR Whats the problem?
<Typo> I am IM king
<phatrabbit> and the blue screen came up giving the standard xserver is screwed errror
<KennyR> Typo, ill paste it, hold on
<Typo> k
<bigbang14> phretor: unfortunaly i dont know the anwser to your question. i suggest maybe googleing for it?
<KennyR> Typo, Im having a problem. I get into the first window, where I can login.. I start typing something, then the new version window comes up and everything goes bye bye leaving me with a tray icon that doesnt do anything.
<sm0k3d> everytime i add a user to anywhere, it never saves them, can any1 help with this?
<varkatope> fong: hda0 ist the first partition on the first harddrive on the first controllerchannel
<Typo> for wut instant messenger?
<Typo> kopete
<Typo> gaim
<Typo> ..
<KennyR> Typo, aMSN
<KennyR> Typo, I can also manipulate this..
<varkatope> fong: if you have scsi or s-atat it will be sda0
<KennyR> Typo, Ill walk you through step by step of what happens..
<Typo> KennyR: just use gaim its brilliant
<fong> warkatope, should i follow the minor lines? in this case, since i want to install the GRUB in hda3, thus, should it be hd0,2?
<sm0k3d> how come whenever i add a user, it never saves them?
<KennyR> Typo, I dislike GAIM
<DaveR> KennyR: you may get better support from their own irc, http://www.amsn-project.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=275&highlight=irc
<typecast> phatrabbit: ok. try again and save the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log and paste it
<fong> but the cat /proc/partitions shows that hda3 has minor line of 3
<typecast> phatrabbit: that file will contain the error messages
<bigbang14> i have a usb printer. when i connect it to my pc cups cant always detect it. i looked in the syslog and it showed that it was first found by ehci_hcd and then it seems that it was overridden by uhci_hcd and then wont accept any ports it is given. however very rarely it will connect perfectly and cups can detect it. what could be causing this and how can i stop it? is there an irc for usb issues?
<phatrabbit> ok
<Typo> KennyR: try kopete?
<KennyR> DaveR, Typo, Ill try their webpage first, then return with no luck..
<Typo> gaim is brilliant though
<varkatope> fong: ok, got caught me, i dont really know ;)
<Supre_Me> hello, I would like to change my terminal language to english from swedish. How do I do that?
<DaveR> KennyR: have you installed anything recently?
<KennyR> DaveR, Not that I know of.
<bigbang14> Supre_Me: help translate this application
<sm0k3d> how can i add a user that wont dissapear when i hit close?
<insanity_> Hey guys, how do I do alt-codes in ubuntu?
<Sobek> maybe shift+ctrl+<numpad> insanity_?
<enoxs> hello, i compiled a 2.6.18 kernel on my box with a hostap kernelpatch. When i try to send frames in the air, wireshark sees them as malformed frames. Somebody how knows how to fix this?
<Supre_Me> bigbang14: sorry, what do you mean? I know there should be some kind of command for this because I got help to do it before.
<Sobek> however, the 0 does not seem to work over here :/
<DaveR> Does anyone know how i can network an installed printer so other computers (windows computers) can print using it?
<Sobek> at least not at the beginning
<Sobek> Daver "samba"
<DaveR> Sobek: is that some software or package?
<varkatope> DaveR: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing/sharing_with_windows.html
<math_> hello, is there some goed howto for sharing files with a macintosh and ubuntu?
<bigbang14> Supre_Me: you want to change the language of the terminal?
<math_> I realy dont know how to share my files with the macintosh
<math_> i gues I need to use nfs?
<math_> but the macintosh doesn't find the pc with ubuntu
<Dextorion> Hey. Seting up a desktop machine here, and need some neat program for handeling pictures taken with my camera.  I've looked a bit at googles picasa2. Are there any other options? :)
<math_> realy quiet in here...
* Enselic`` makes some noise
<Dextorion> wuwu Enselic``
<Phatrabbit|2> sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log > spit.txt
<Sobek> math_ u need to set the -insecure parameter, otherwise the mac does not find the other pc
<Enselic``> Dextorion: F-spot
<Sobek> I have read that on a german how-to for nfs, want to have the link?
<Dextorion> Enselic``: Thank you. I'll go have a look :D
<bigbang14> does im work in this irc, cos i never get anwsers?
<Dextorion> Sobek: Think he left. Oo
<Dextorion> bigbang14: sure
<Enselic``> bigbang14: im = private messages? no...
<Dextorion> ah, true
<Sobek> Dextorion: ups, he hasn't even waited 5 minutes, what a shame
<Sobek> maybe that explains why the autocompletion of the name would not work :)
<Dextorion> Sobek: yup, my thought exactly.. heh
<morenaza> ola
<Dextorion> Sobek: ;)
<Dextorion> hey
<Supre_Me> bigbang14: yes, I want to change the language of the terminal to english
<|cybertop|> hallo all
<|cybertop|> ciao a tutti
<Trunkz> Morning folks :) Somewhat middle-ish problem regarding ntfs-3g
* Sobek makes the dance of joy, because gothic2 works with wine .9.31 and a fixed exe 
<|cybertop|> parlate anche italiano qui??
<Trunkz> everytime I do sudo mount -a, I'd get the following error
<Dextorion> channel is waking up eh? :)
<Trunkz> /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g: /usr/lib/libfuse.so.2: version `FUSE_2.6' not found (required by /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g)
<Trunkz> However I know I have fuse 2.6, since I just downloaded the source, compiled it & make install'd =/
<Phatrabbit|2> what was that pastebin link again
<Phatrabbit|2> typecast:
<bigbang14> |cybertop|: io si, ma loro mi sembra di no
<ardchoille> !paste | Phatrabbit|2
<ubotu> Phatrabbit|2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Phatrabbit|2> ta
<|cybertop|> bigbang14: mi servirebbe una mano
<bigbang14> |cybertop|:si?
<|cybertop|> non so come e da dove partire per configurare la scheda tv
<ardchoille> |cybertop| , bigbang14 Please take that to the proper channel. English only here.
<Enselic``> |cybertop|: /join #ubuntu-es
<Phatrabbit|2> typecast:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6200/
<bigbang14>  |cybertop|: scusa devi andare a #ubuntu-it
<crazy_penguin> Hello
<|cybertop|> si
<bigbang14> Enselic``: it was italian and he was lost
<Enselic``> bigbang14: oh :P
<bigbang14> Enselic``:neva mind sorted now
<brosioz> how could i run some application at login with gnome ?
<ardchoille> brosioz: System -> Preferences -> Sessions, go to the startup tab
<F-nkyMNK> ah ardchoille, you beat me to it! :)
<ompaul> brosioz, system preferences sessions
<ardchoille> F-nkyMNK: :P
<ompaul> h
<ardchoille> hehe
<brosioz> thx
<ompaul> ardchoille, I reall am not awake
<ompaul> where is the  letter
<ardchoille> Yay for using the up arrow key i irssi :)
<Phatrabbit|2> typecast:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6200/
<mEck0> Hi! I have problems with optical sound to my surroundsystem from my new HP laptop with Intel HDA-chip. I use the spdif-interface. For some days ago, I didn't have sound to my headphone, but fixed it by upgrading ALSA. Someone have a clue how I could fix it?
<MedivhX> HELLO PPL!!!
<MedivhX> can any body answer this to me
<MedivhX> isn't abbrevation for euro EMU and not EUR???
<bigbang14> do im messages showup in the main area but only the person they are directed at can see them?
<Enselic``> MedivhX: nah
<MedivhX> bahhhh
<ardchoille> mEck0: What exactly is "optical sound"?
<Enselic``> MedivhX: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euro
<mEck0> ardchoille, I mean digital sound with optical cable (spdif)
<MedivhX> tnx
<mEck0> also called toslink
<ardchoille> meoh
<|cybertop|> I have the problem with Empire all in one configuration
<phatrabbit> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<|cybertop|> how can i configuration it?
<phatrabbit> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phatrabbit> wheres the guide to nvidia driver installs ?
<phatrabbit> oh
<|cybertop|> in the system  it is = a bt878 video capture
<|cybertop|> help pleace
<zoli2k> Hi. I m installed some additional modules to perl from CVS. Upgrading ubuntu will broke this modules? I run 6.06 LTS server.
<RolandU> hi all! Is there a disk-surface-scan package in ubuntu? I need something to check whether my secondary harddisk is broken, as windows always crashes while installing.
<|cybertop|> ahh i have installed ubuntu 6.10
<Stormx2> Hey folks. Is there generic command to turn my monitor off from ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> RolandU: best bet - smartmontools
<Desp> hi all
<|cybertop|> s
<|cybertop|> 
<|cybertop|> 
<|cybertop|> s
<|cybertop|> s
<Desp> I have very serios problem and someone help me please
<abbi2b> hi guys!! I am trying to install ubuntu 6.10 on my Dell 640m laptop. but its not recognizing the vga and X is crashing even in safe graphics mode. any suggestions??
<|cybertop|> 2.6.17-10-generic
<|cybertop|> 
<zoli2k> RolandU: badblocks
<Desp> I upgraded ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 from daper to edgy
<zoli2k> RolandU: !badblocks
<|cybertop|> :(
<RolandU> !badblocks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about badblocks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zoli2k> abbi2b: Can you get a root terminal?
<Desp> and last time i couldnt open the desktop or gonome cause i get conflict with the grafic drivers , I have intel grafic and when its install nivida and ati I get the problem what i have to do to skip this problem when i restart
<zoli2k> RolandU: see "man    badblocks "
<abbi2b> zoli2k: yes
<zoli2k> abbi2b: did you try to set the device in vesa mode in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Desp> help me please
<slippyr4> hi all, i am trying to install ubuntu 6.10 desktop. but the partitioner in install says i have -999119309152 bytes of disk space and i can't create sensible partitions! any ideas? can i set this up manually or anything?
<abbi2b> zoli2k: thx i will check
<zoli2k> Desp: Do you have an integrated intel graphics card?
<Desp> yes
<zoli2k> which driver U use for X?
<Desp> I havent installed driver yet
<RolandU> zoli2k, thanks, it seems to check
<Desp> I downloaded inte but it couldent complete the installation
<Frogzoo> slippyr4: did you enable LBS in the bios?
<Frogzoo> slippyr4: did you enable LBA in the bios? (can't type)
<zoli2k> Desp: Can you once again write your problem? So you have a problem to start the graphical interface? Do you have a terminal window?
<slippyr4> frogzoo, yes, it is enabled. the drive is actually a raid controller (1.2 TB array)
<Sobek> slippyr4: as root you can try fdisk, mkfs, (cfdisk  /dev/xdY)
<bigbang14> is there a specifc usb help irc?
<Desp> yes
<zoli2k> bigbang14: I am not sure, but you can ask the forum maybe somebody can help you :)
<slippyr4> frogzoo: i've now created a 128MB boot partition and a big partition for the rest of the space. I want to use LVM on the rest of the space - does the installer support LVM? i can't see any mention of it anywhere
<Desp> ok zoli2k ill restart and see if i get the problem again
<hoagie> One of my partitions (dev/sda2) appears as _PNG why?
<tony_> i've got a question: im on 6.10 ubuntu and have a 80gb hd, i want to connect my hd to it... but not have to format the other drive becoause there is music and other files i want to keep... will i be able to do this, and read the files from the other drive? any help helps, thanks
<slippyr4> frogzoo: or do i need to set up LVM manually too?
<Frogzoo> slippyr4: LVM for your other partitions should be fine - root's a problem so make / ext3
<Frogzoo> slippyr4: not sure if the installer will do that, you might need the alternate
<Frogzoo> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<slippyr4> why must i have root as non lvm ? thats what initrd is for
<tony_> !multiple harddrives
<zoli2k> tony_: If you want only simple add this drive to the system, it will be recognized without any  problem. O course, nor formating is needed.
<Hemant> anyone can send the invitation of demonoid.com/ ? plz help
<hoagie> One of my partitions (dev/sda2) appears as _PNG why?
<tony_> thankz zoli2k
<Frogzoo> slippyr4: sure you can, it's a question of what the installer can manage
<zoli2k> Hemant: This is ubuntu forum, not demonoid.com forum.
<slippyr4> hmmm. i think i will need the alternate cd. LVM tools aren't here
<Frogzoo> hoagie: labele2fs
<Tehlak> moin moin
<Frogzoo> Hemant: apt-get install demonoid
<hoagie> what is label2fs?
<Frogzoo> hoagie: man labele2fs
<extern> how can I set the gamma in xorg.conf file? If I set it through system settings->monitor & display->gamma, then it ruins my xorg.conf file and next time I restart my computer, the monitor doesn't show anything. I've set "gamma 1.17" in the monitor section, but when the kde starts, the monitor still displays it incorrectly, while monitor & display settings show the gamma value as 1.17. If I move the slider back and forth, so it is still 1.17 and
<extern> push apply, then everything is displayed properly
<hoagie> there is no command like label2fs
<hoagie> and it has no manual...
<Desp> yes
<oclet> i'm drunk
<oclet> bitches
<Desp> done without problems
<Frogzoo> hoagie: soz e2label
<oclet> so drunk
<oclet> apt-get install wasted
<hoagie> ok thanks
<Frogzoo> oclet: hit alt f4 to read ubotu's pm
<hoagie> shall I reboot?
<zoli2k> extern: http://xorg.freedesktop.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<oclet> Frogzoo: ur a douche bag
<oclet> and not funny
<slippyr4> if i was to install to a regular HD, can I at a later date copy the files from my root partition to a different drive, update fstab, update grub / install grub on new drive, and be good to go? or is there more to it than that
<oclet> and a dumbass
<zoli2k> extern: you can set this in the Monitor Section with the Gamma option.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<extern> I have set it
<extern> but when the graphicafl environemt starts
<bigbang14> i have a printer i cant find a driver for. its an inkjet. is there a list of drivers i should try? should i try and write my own ppd? or can i find my ppd on my windows installation disc?
<extern> it seems as if it is ignoring that value
<extern> though the monitor settings show the correct value set
<zoli2k> slippyr4: Yes it is possible. It is a little bit tricky, but it can be done. You boot up a liveCD mount the two disk. Copy the whole root partition and install grub.
<phatrabbit> where can i find info on how to uninstall my nvidia drivers
<brosioz> anyone have superkaramba on gnome ?
<tony_> so i just hooked up my other HD and tried to access it from Places>Computer>19.1GB Volume and it gave me this error :   error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable
<tony_> error: could not execute pmount
<Mattias> how do i get wxpython 2.8 if it isnt in the repos?
<Daverocks> phatrabbit: you can just not use them, by specifying the driver "nv" in xorg.conf
<tony_> any suggestions?
<slippyr4> zoli2k. cool, i'll give it a go
<zoli2k> slippyr4: but if you use 'cp' for copy be careful to do this with the --preserve flag
<brosioz> anyone have superkaramba on gnome ? i can't run liquidwheter :|
<Daverocks> phatrabbit: as opposed to the proprietary nvidia driver
<zoli2k> slippyr4: this will preserve the original rights of files
<slippyr4> surely cp -s wil do the job?
<slippyr4> *** cp -a
<bigbang14> how can i convert ogg to wma?
<phatrabbit> Daverocks: yes
<zoli2k> slippyr4: cp -r --preserve
<phatrabbit> the updated drivers i have installed
<zoli2k> slippyr4: Or you can use rsync
<Daverocks> phatrabbit: did you want to roll back?
<phatrabbit> yes to the defualt drivers
<extern> does anyone have any idea why my desktop environment ignores the gamma value set in xorg.conf after it boots?
<slippyr4> zoli2k: or i could use dd and then resize the filesystem
<bigbang14> does anyone here have an olivetti any_way simple printer?
<zoli2k> slippyr4: Yes, this is also an alternative.
<tony_> zoli2k, would these instructions work for what i'm doing.. or anyone http://daryl.learnhouston.com/2006/05/03/adding-a-hard-drive-to-a-ubuntu-linux-box/
<hoagie> e2label only works for ext parrtitions mine is fat32
<zoli2k> slippyr4: but be carefull, in my edgy installation the fstab does not contain the name of devices like /dev/sda1 but the UUID of hardisk.
<slippyr4> i've seen that too. where can you find out the uuid of a new disk?
<zoli2k> slippyr4: so if you use dd, on the new disk this value may be different.
<hoagie> so how can I make the partition to be displayed as Data instead of _PNG
<Desp> I installd dc++ and limewire from sources and installd java but i still cant run dc++ or limewire
<phatrabbit> oh dear this is driving me mad
<Desp> maybe I have to replace the java folder ?
<phatrabbit> can somebody help me with my Nvidia driver issue
<tony_> got it to work ty
<Shaffox> does anyone here has wordpress ?
<phatrabbit> i have followed the unbuntu dapper 6.06 guide and downloaded the latest drivers, however the xorg.conf does not update properly and the driver section still says vesa and when i change it to nvidia and restart xserver it crashes
<zoli2k> slippyr4:  vol_id /dev/hda1
<Sobek> ah damn, gothic2 works only with wine .9.31 if sound and music is disabled
<Steil> I'm having trouble getting 6.10 to boot on a blade 100. Can anyone help?
<Desp> I installd dc++ and limewire from sources and installd java but i still cant run dc++ or limewire
<zoli2k> Desp: did you tried linuxdc++?
<Desp> no
<Desp> where can i download it
<zoli2k> Desp: It is a good and fest alternative.
<Desp> ok
<Desp> and how can i remove limewire and dc++
<bigbang14> how do you convert ogg to wma
<zoli2k> Desp: http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/LinuxDC%2B%2B?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=linuxdcpp0.691_0.0.1.cvs20061208-1_i386.deb
<zoli2k> Desp: Did you installed dc++ and limeware from source with "make install"?
<Mattias> updated to wxPython 2.8 and now it tries to auto update backwards to 2.6 again
<Mattias> how can i stop it from doing so?
<Daverocks> bigbang14: i don't know if any linux software can encode TO wma
<desp_> zoli2k can you give me the link again please
<klawd>  kl4d3v
<Mattias> bigbang14: why wma?
<zoli2k> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/LinuxDC%2B%2B?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=linuxdcpp0.691_0.0.1.cvs20061208-1_i386.deb
<desp_> thanx man
<Phatrabbit|2> Can somebody assist me with my Nvidia driver issue
<desp_> and how to remove limewire and dc++
<Phatrabbit|2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6207/
<Phatrabbit|2> that is the paste
<ardchoille> Phatrabbit|2: Did you compile the nvidia drivers?
<Mattias> Phatrabbit|2: looks like error on wacom device
<Mattias> Phatrabbit|2: post your xorg.conf
<desp_> zoli2k:  why I can reach my host from my linux box but not from the WAN or local ?
<Phatrabbit|2> no i installed them using
<Blais1> Hi can anyone help me with setting the correct resolutionan drefresh rate for my monitor?
<Phatrabbit|2> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Phatrabbit|2> i will paste my xorg.conf
<desp_> nice dc++ working
<desp_> thanx alot bro
<ardchoille> Phatrabbit|2: Ok, did you edit xorg.conf and then restart X ?
<Phatrabbit|2> the only thing i edited was
<Phatrabbit|2> driver and it said vesa so i changed it to nvidia
<zoli2k> desp_: I did not understand the question.
<Phatrabbit|2> and when i restart x everything crashes
<desp_> when i open my host on browser Its open but when i open it on other box it dont
<desp_> weird
<zoli2k> Phatrabbit|2: Try to remove the Load "glx" line from your xorg file.
<Meltdown79> Hey guys, have anyone of you gotten Dreamweaver MX 2004 to work on Ubuntu 6.10??
<Mattias> zoli2k: im having that and im running fine
<Mattias> using GeForce 7800 GT
<Phatrabbit|2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6208/
<Tominator> hi. since the last kernle update, my prism2.5 card doesn't work anymore... what is wrong with it?
<zoli2k> desp_: do you have DNS set correctly?
<Mattias> Phatrabbit|2: change Driver "vesa" to Driver "nvidia"
<desp_> how can i check it ?
<Phatrabbit|2> yer i do then i restart and it crashes
<desp_> it sould be my static ip right
<Mattias> Phatrabbit|2: and you need to increase resolution too, wait, ill remake the xorg.conf and fix it all
<Phatrabbit|2> ohh thanks so much ive been trying for the last 4 hours and i am going slightly mad!
<Mattias> Phatrabbit|2: btw, whats the error?
<ardchoille> Has anyone gone to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and looked at the fifth option in the Syntax drop down list? What's up with that?
<Phatrabbit|2> it cant restart Xserver and you get the blue screen asking if u want to see the error
<desp_> when I run nmap it show me that everything ok and 1 host up
<zoli2k> desp_:  the /etc/resolv.conf contains the current DNS serves IP. Our you can set and control this by "network-admin" from the control panel.
<Phatrabbit|2> i find it abit hard to grab that text and put it into a file
<Mattias> Phatrabbit|2: do you use wacom tablet at all?
<IdleOne> ardchoille, seems pastebin either get hacked or it's an actual syntax
<Phatrabbit|2> not sure what wacom is sorry
<ardchoille> IdleOne: Yeah
<Mattias> Phatrabbit|2: okay, ill remove that too then ^_^
<varkatope> Meltdown79: wine / crossover office
<Phatrabbit|2> FYI: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Phatrabbit|2> oops
<Phatrabbit|2> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<Phatrabbit|2> nvidia-kernel-common is already the newest version.
<Meltdown79> varkatope yepp, i have tried to follow those guides for wine, i got my photoshop to work but not dreamweaver mx2004
<c1|freaky> hi all. is there anywhere a wiki page describing how i can make and use encrypted filesystems on a partition and how to use it and what the advantages and disadvantages are?
<sadafds> hey pls click this link!! http://800Call.info/ptp.php?usr=confucio342
<desp_> its set to lo 127.* should i change it to eth0 cause it gives the right ip ?
<tanim> hi, getting error when i mount a CD in my drive
<tanim> "device doesn't have read permissions for this account"
<Mattias> Phatrabbit|2: this should work, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6209/   restart computer after that
<Phatrabbit|2> CHEERS !
<Mattias> Phatrabbit|2: if it doesnt, i need to know exact error message ^_^
<Phatrabbit|2> hrmm is there a way you can remove all the numbers down the side
<c1|freaky> i got it nm ;D
<monzie> hi all
<monzie>  i have a radeon express 200M card
<Mattias> Phatrabbit|2: sec ill see what i can do about those
<tanim> i should mention i am mounting the CD as a user
<monzie> i followed all the step given in the ubuntu wiki to set it up
<unop> tanim,  what exact command are you using?
<babo> so I'm typing away on irc, and suddenly the window minimizes. This happens often.
<monzie> and all it does it freezes up the system
<babo> Also, the caret jumps to the cursor mark without me pressing anything :-(
<monzie> help please!
<Mattias> Phatrabbit|2: go to the bottom and copy everything from the lil window with all text in
<babo> I've adjusted the touchpad sensitivity ( I think ) but the problem still happens. Am I the only one with this issue ? it's an edgy vanilla install ...
<gansinho> hello, does anybody knows if the kubuntu bleeding edge package has still development packages or just the final releases?
<zoli2k> desp_: you should set DNS to the value given by your internet provider.
<Phatrabbit|2> ok np
<Flannel> gansinho: what?  Feisty is alpha still.  If that's what you're asking
<Flannel> gansinho: it just has the versions it'll release with
<desp_> where
<Phatrabbit|2> Mattias: ok before i go how can i get the exact error
<monzie> how do i fix the ati binary driver problem?
<Ubuntu85> ragazzi avrei bisogno di creare una tap virtuale sapete dirmi come procedere?
<desp_> ok 1 sec
<Mattias> Phatrabbit|2: look if its the 3d card device or any other device name in the blue screen
<Flannel> !it | Ubuntu85
<ubotu> Ubuntu85: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Ubuntu85> ok
<gansinho> Flannel: nope, there are some repos called "kubuntu bleeding edge KDE" in source-o-matic and I wanna know if these sources has just fresh new packages for Kubuntu or development versions of the packages
<Harksaw> So when I try to go to my bank's website, firefox always crashes. What's another browser that isn't likely to crash?
<Phatrabbit|2> Mattias: usually i do somthing like cat cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf > xorg.txt   can i do somthing like that
<monzie> can someone please tell me how to fix the binary driver problem?
<unska_> okay guys im having some serious problems! i did a: mount -o loop filename.img /home/unska/ and now i cant access to my computer anymore, everything stopped working
<Phatrabbit|2> where is that error written to
<unska_> the mounting itself worked fine but i have lost the access to all files etc
<Flannel> gansinho: bleeding edge usually means less than stable
<phretor> hi there
<Frogzoo> unska_: that was a really bad place to mount a cd
<phretor> I've already posted my problem on #kubuntu: http://www.google.com/search?q=there+are+differences+between+boot+sector+and+its+backup+not+automatically
<vorbote> unska_: you asked for it :-) quick solution "sudo telinit 1" and unmont the image file while in single user mode.
<gansinho> Flannel: thanks!
<Frogzoo> unska_: ctrl alt del - & don't mount the cd there next time
<Flannel> gansinho: you might try asking in #kubuntu, they'll know more, because it's apparently their repository (http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest)
<vorbote> unska_: or just reboot the machine.
<gansinho> Flannel: thanks!
<unska_> Frogzoo, im on alt+ctrl+f1 view
<Mattias> Phatrabbit|2: usually logs is in /var/log somewhere
<unska_> i cant log on to my account :p
<unska_> i didnt restart my ubuntu though
<unska_> would that fix it?
<vorbote> unska_: yes
<unska_> i should mount stuff to /mnt? :p
<Watakach> hi everybody !
<Flannel> unska_: /media is standard on ubuntu (well, a subdir thereof)
<vorbote> unska_: that's the canonical mounitng point. /media is used by the gnome vfs server
<Phatrabbit|2> Frogzoo: when xserver screws up and you get the blue screen asking if u want to check the error what path does that error get saved to
<Mattias> Phatrabbit|2: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ardchoille> IdleOne: That's actually a programming language. Wikipedia has an article about it.
<Frogzoo> unska_: 'sudo umount /home/unska'
<Phatrabbit|2> cheers
<Phatrabbit|2> ok gonna give it a go now
<IdleOne> ardchoille, lmao well ok then
<jazz__________> hi
<IdleOne> !hi jazz__________
<Watakach> Hello, I    got a big probleme... my menu.lst is  is empty....
<zoli2k> how can I protect a package to be upgraded? I installed a deb package from debian sarge with  higher version number.
<Flannel> !pin | zoli2k
<ubotu> zoli2k: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Watakach> if someone want to help me, it will be realy nnice
<zoli2k> Flannel: Thx
<jazz__________> gaim crashes every time i start a discussion with a msn user
<Flannel> zoli2k: but, mixing debian/ubuntu isn't a very good idea.  They aren't guarenteed binary compatability.  Just, something to be aware of
<Frogzoo> Phatrabbit|2: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<IdleOne> Watakach, what did you do before the list got emtied?
<Intensity> Hi. I'm getting RAID errors like "sdc2 has same UUID but different superblock to sda2; sdc2 has different UUID to sda2" when booting.  sd[a-d] 2 are a RAID6 that worked fine previously.  Temporarily one of the drives couldn't be seen properly with another kernel.  Does this mean that some kind of drive renumbering took place transparently?
<cbx33> what's up Watakach
<jazz__________> gaim crashes every time i start a discussion with a msn user
<cbx33> ask your question
<mkay__> hi guys. i installed edgy. my problm is, that my pci and usb dont work. in dapper i have startet with usb=bios pci=bios in the kernel-parameters. how i have to start in edgy?
<ardchoille> jazz__________: We heard you
<Watakach> i try to make a nother boot with a script grubed
<jazz__________> wha i have to do?
<Watakach> so now im on knoppix to put my backup file of menu.lst
<xopher-> jazz__________, isnt there some less annoying nickname available? :| Just a thought
<staar2> hello
<ardchoille> xopher-: Thank you
<staar2> how can i use ira in ubuntu
<jazz__________> less annoying nickname??jazz rocks!!
<IdleOne> ira?
<staar2> i need to use ira with nokia 5100 ???
<zoli2k> Flannel: It is the libyaz-dev package, so it should be fine I think.
<staar2> infrared connection
<iturk> hi there guys is there a way to replace the lilo in the masterboot again after another OS has been placed there  ?
<jose> hola
<IdleOne> jazz__________, jazz rocks fine the ___________ that is wasted space and takes up room on my screen is annoying
<jazz__________> ok
<IdleOne> ty :)
<Flannel> iturk: you'll just have to re-install lilo
<staar2> :-!
<jose> alguien habla espaol ?
<Flannel> !es | jose
<ubotu> jose: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<staar2> i need to use ira with nokia 5100 ???
<unska_> Frogzoo, vorbote thanks, everything is perfect again hehe
<ardchoille> jazz_time: W00T! :)
<IdleOne> jazz_time, better :)
<jose> okok
<jazz_time> lol
<iturk> Flannel: ok i will try
<Watakach> IdleOne: I cant put my backup file of menu.lst, because its a read only file system (im try to do it on knoppix)
<arno__> lo i m new user under linux
<unop> Watakach,  mount your drive a read/write (on knoppix)
<arno__> it's great
<IdleOne> Watakach, sorry dont know how to fix that
<unop> as*
<IdleOne> arno__, welcome
<Watakach> unop, i did chmod, but it doesnt want to change
<jazz_time> so,What have i to do whit gaim?it crashes every time a msn user inveites me to a chat...
<humbolto> I am having apt authentication problems over and over again with EDGY repos! What might be the reason?
<Phatrabbit|2> Mattias: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6213/
<humbolto> edgy and edgy backports
<Phatrabbit|2> no luck with ur config
<IdleOne> jazz_time, you can use Amsn sudo aptitutde install amsn
<sebrock> does anyone know how I swap channels in Alsa+
<sebrock> ?
<jazz_time> now i use amsn but i gaim is better
<Watakach> unop, i cant write one this file...
<unop> Watakach,  no no, on the desktop, click your drive/device, right click, mount -> as read/write (or what it's named there)
<Watakach> ok i try
<desp_> zoli2k: I have 2 dns in my resolv.config and no one of them my isp ip
<Intensity> Also, ubuntu install cd is not recognizing the SATA disk.  sd[a-c]  show only when I boot from the CD.  But the kernel is showing all 4 sd[a-d] .  There is one of the four drives that initialize separately in BIOS.  The system was working before but somehow the RAID superblocks have been modified.  And I'm getting the errors I described above.  Any ideas?
<desp_> should i remove them both ?
<Mattias> Phatrabbit|2: it fails to open glx drivers
<unop> Watakach,  knoppix mounts devices are read-only by default, if you want to change anything, you must remount them as read/write
<Phatrabbit|2> yup
<Phatrabbit|2> where was your pastebin config again mattias i want to double check somthing
<Mattias> Phatrabbit|2: i installed my nvidia with beryl, and it worked, maybe you could try it too http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<Phatrabbit|2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6213/
<Phatrabbit|2> i got it
<iturk> Flannel: i have this option for lilo in the man -> lilo.real -M /dev/XXX [ mbr | ext ]       install master boot record !!!! so the device should be hda, do you think its correct ?
<Mattias> Phatrabbit|2: xorg.conf is okay, its not that
<unop> Intensity,  is that the live CD or alternate CD?
<Mattias> Phatrabbit|2: well i gotta go, try that guide and it should work
<Mattias> good luck
<Phatrabbit|2> ok thanks for ur help
<Phatrabbit|2> cheers
<Intensity> unop: It's server install.
<unska_> Frogzoo, so how should i mount this image now?
<Intensity> unop: I could reboot the machine again and let you know the separate screen information that is given for that particular SATA device...
<unop> Intensity,  that'd definitely help in troubleshooting
<Intensity> unop: But, the real mystery is how the UUID changed...  In any case, I need to fix it to be consistent.
<unop> Intensity,  ahh, UUID problem
<Watakach> unop, thx it wasnt put read write , but its steal downst make it.. but i will try other thigs now i can write.. i must go dinner see ya
<KennyR> what kind of Media Player can play WMA, MP3, etc
<Frogzoo> unska_: 'sudo mkdir /mnt ; sudo mount -o loop blah.iso /mnt'
<unop> Intensity,  well, is this a UUID problem in relation to something like /etc/fstab?
<unska_> Frogzoo, why not use the /media ?
<Phatrabbit|2> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6213/
<Phatrabbit|2> any ideas on how to get it to load glx properly
<unop> Intensity,  in most cases, it's safe to use the old-style device names instead of UUIDs, perhaps you could try that
<Frogzoo> unska_: that's for HAL
<Intensity> unop: jmicron pcie-to-sataii-ide raid controller
<unska_> Frogzoo, what his this HAL?
<desp_> zoli2k: I did but i still cant reach the host from othe box
<unska_> btw i had the /mnt on default
<Frogzoo> unop: grub gets cranky if you do that
<zoli2k> desp_: can you ping the IP ?
<Frogzoo> !hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<desp_> from the linux box
<zoli2k> desp_: yes
<desp_> yes i can
<desp_> and the host too
<desp_> how to stop the ping
<unop> Frogzoo,  errm, i've never seen that happen -- i've grub get cranky when the device the UUID points to changes and is no longer available, and thats extremely annoying, i dont see the point to UUIds
<zoli2k> desp_: CTRL-C
<Intensity> unop: I'm not specifying anything manually; the boot doesn't get anywhere.  I get the messages about UUID's being differently upon kernel bootup.
<desp_> 41 packets transmitted, 41 received, 0% packet loss, time 40048ms
<unop> Intensity,  well, let us know the exact messages as you seen them
<desp_> so ?
<koregaonpark> hey all. can someone tell me how to prevent my slave hard disk from mounting to /media? I'm going to be formatting that drive and putting windows on it...
<desp_> and i cant even ssh the box from local (my lapto)
<Phatrabbit|2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6213/  can anyone help with my nvidia driver issue
<dcordes> koregaonpark: remove the relating line in /etc/fstab
<Intensity> unop: I'm getting RAID errors like "sdc2 has same UUID but different superblock to sda2; sdc2 has different UUID to sda2" when booting.  sd[a-d] 2 are a RAID6 that worked fine previously.
<desp_> hrmmm
<koregaonpark> dcordes, ah okay. so i would have to open it in gedit right? sudo gedit /etc/fstab?
<unop> Intensity,  ok, from the previous few lines before that messages, what does linux appear to be doing? is it verifying something or trying to mount this RAID device?
<Intensity> unop: It's mounting the RAID device because it's a RAID6 for the root filesystem.  It worked before, so I'm not sure what changed.  And, any idea why I can't see the last drive when I boot into rescue mode with the CD?
<Frogzoo> unop: sudo update-grub will helpfully replace your device names with the UUID
<dcordes> koregaonpark: damn right
<dcordes> !fstab | koregaonpark
<ubotu> koregaonpark: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<koregaonpark> dcordes, thanks!
<dcordes> koregaonpark: no problem mate
<unop> Intensity,  I'm not really sure about the missing drive in rescue mode -- doesnt linux have anything to say about this drive while booting up into rescue mode? does hdparm list any information about them once in rescue mode
<fstarter> ??
<fstarter> !!
<Intensity> unop: No, no information is reported.  Only sda through sdc appear in any dmesg output.  No sdd information shows at all.  But when I boot the other kernel, it does show.
<dcordes> Intensity: define previously
<kestaz> how to upgrade to feisty ?
<fstarter>      ....
<dcordes> what's that? korean?
<koregaonpark> hey dcordes, hdb1 only shows up in /media and not in the fstab file.
<koregaonpark> dcordes, can i just go ahead and wipe out hdb1 and install windows?
<steff> my problem: sometimes i start and i can see only the brown ubuntu background the mousepointer - and for a very short time i can hear the start up sound - after taht a restart approx. 2 times more and it works
<dcordes> koregaonpark: what in media is it? /media/hdb1 ?
<unop> Intensity,  by other kernel, do you mean normal mode? because there's a difference
<koregaonpark> dcordes, i have my secondary hard disk (80 gb) mounted in /media/hdb1
<Intensity> dcordes: I set up Annvix just early today and it booted fine.  I then added two IDE drives temporarily.  This shifted renumbering or threw something off.  (Or perhaps this was because one of the drives wasn't attached all the way).. But ever since then, while I get grub to load, I don't get any defaults loaded.  So I have to enter the command line myself.  Annvix ships with another 2.6 kernel that is recognizing the drive.  But now it's not getting 
<dcordes> koregaonpark: ah sure you can :) but i should inform you, that when you first install linux and then windows, windows will overwrite your master boot record which includes grub
<dcordes> !grub | koregaonpark
<ubotu> koregaonpark: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<iller> How can i change the crontab rules without using 'crontab -e'?
<extern> has anyone managed to access cell phones' file system?
<Phatrabbit|2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6213/  can anyone help with my nvidia driver issue
<koregaonpark> dcordes, ohh damn! i need to be able to access my primary installation of ubuntu edgy!
<koregaonpark> dcordes, thanks for the links!
<KennyR> Does anyone know where to get some XMMS Themes/Skins??
<pablo_> hi! how do i join ubuntu box to a windows 2003 domain?
<dcordes> koregaonpark: it is a bit tricky restoring GRUB after a windows installation when you are new. but when you read all that stuff you should be able to do it
<Steil> KennyR: They're the same as winamp classic skins, check winamp.com
<unop> pablo_,  http://google.com/linux :)
<ghatak> Phatrabbit|2: looks like your driver is not installed correctly
<KennyR> Steil, You can load Winamp skins into XMMS?
<koregaonpark> dcordes, okay... it doesn't look too hard, i have a dapper live cd
<Steil> KennyR: Winamp classic
<Steil> not the modern skins
<Spee_Der> KennyR, sudo apt-get install xmms-skins
<KennyR> sweet
<KennyR> thanks
<dcordes> KennyR: xmms uses the same format. i have the good oldskool skin here
<Steil> you can also load equalizer presets fro winamp
<KennyR> So I cant load the modern themes??
<KennyR> =(
<dcordes> koregaonpark: there you go. that's all you need
<KennyR> I have the Blues, Modern Theme
<dcordes> dunno
<dcordes> i only have the good old winamp one
<Steil> modern themes wont work
<koregaonpark> dcordes, thanks again, i'll let you know how it goes...
<Koelkast> hello
<dcordes> koregaonpark: good luck
<Koelkast> hello guys, I got a question
<aatdark> feel free to ask :D
<dcordes> !ask | Koelkast
<ubotu> Koelkast: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Koelkast> already made a forum post about it, but decided to ask it here as well :D
<KennyR> Is there a way to minimize XMMS to a tray icon?
<Phatrabbit|2> ghatak: i have installed them .. i think
<steff> no ideas ?
<Koelkast> Well I just installed xubuntu 6.10 and it comes with gxine, and well I just downloaded the win32 codecs
<Phatrabbit|2> ghatak: i just installed the deb package for the latest drivers
<Koelkast> and If i run a mpeg file, it only gives me video, no sound, altough I get sound when playing wav files, so Its not the sound settings I think
<dcordes> KennyR: i once used a program called alltray. i was able to put everything in tray with it! very nice tool. you just install it and run the programs you want in tray with "alltray programname"
<KennyR> dcordes, Do you know where I can get this tool?
<Koelkast> and mp3s dont work either, i also tried to install totem, but it gives less result then gxine does :/
<Crippy-Boy> keolkast, look at restricted formats on the wiki
<Intensity> unop: Hmm. The jmicron pcie-to-sataii-ide raid controller state of affairs looks pretty ugly.  Still, I don't know why it wouldn't be seen in a later 2.6 kernel...
<KennyR> Koelkast, im using XMMS and its playing my mp3's mastered... iv never heard my songs sound so better
<dcordes> KennyR: not really. i would have to google it too
<dcordes> there are debs!
<Phatrabbit|2> .12-28.1_i386.deb
<KennyR> dcordes, Do you know the name at least?
<Koelkast> yes I read all that, and i installed the win32 codecs, but i think its weird i dont get sound on mpeg files but do get video
<Phatrabbit|2> ghatak: i done  sudo dpkg -i nvidia-glx_1.0.8776+2.6.15.12-28.1_i386.deb
<Crippy-Boy> Depends which codec the video is using for sound
<dcordes> KennyR: ah you should read what i say :P
<KennyR> dcordes, Nevermind, I seen your above comment, its called alltray, correct/
<desp_> zoli2k: the file interfaces is empty ..../etc/network/interfaces
<desp_>  what should i have there
<desp_> ?
<dcordes> yep yep
<desp_> my ip ?
<KennyR> dcordes, Yeah.. there was alot going on ATM..
<koregaonpark> dcordes, i have only 1 linux partition, you think it's wise to use super grub disc?
<KennyR> dcordes, im sorry..
<dcordes> KennyR: nvm
<koregaonpark> dcordes, i mean only 1 linux install
<dcordes> koregaonpark: yes super grub disc saved my as* several times
<zoli2k> desp: configure your network with "sudo network-admin"
<ghatak> Phatrabbit|2: depends which card you got .....
<koregaonpark> dcordes, okay, great!
<unop> Intensity,  well, from what you have told me, it looks like a UUID clash if thats how this controller works (i.e. assinging UUID to the various devices)  or it appears that your disk might have dropped out of the array configuration and the device has detected that it has a different superblock as a result
<dcordes> koregaonpark: if you won't be able to restore it with SGD you will at least be able to boot
<Koelkast> what about VLC should I try that?
<desp_> ok then
<mackinac> VLC plays almost everything without needing to install codecs
<unop> Intensity,  s/device/controller/
<dcordes> Koelkast: depends on what you are going to do with it
<Phatrabbit|2> i have a 6600 GT
<Koelkast> alright, just playing user submitted videos
<dcordes> mackinac: except w32 stuff
<Koelkast> alright lemme try that
<desp_> what about domain name its empty should i put my host there ?
<Koelkast> k installing it atm
<Intensity> unop: I think that it may have been renumbered (swapping sdc and sdd).  But that wouldn't explain all of the errors I got because it was comparing sda to sdX where X is in b, c, d.
<koregaonpark> dcordes, just 1 thing...  will hdb1 still mount at /media after i install windows?
<unop> Intensity,  it's likely that that drive that it is complaining about is failing/ is about to fail .. you should use SMART to rule that out
<dcordes> koregaonpark: yep
<dcordes> most likely
<mackinac> dcordes, I don't know about all, but it plays some win stuff
<Koelkast> Btw I also searched alot of this problem, even tough i tried alsa mixer and everything, i cant get surround to work, on a Realtek AC97, people say its impossible on some forums, so best choice is to buy a sound card?
<koregaonpark> dcordes, okay, so ill most probably be able to access my win partition?
<linc> i've searched and searched and can't find out how to NOT have certain modules loaded at boot up
<dcordes> koregaonpark: indeed
<mackinac> i have it playing wma right now
<dcordes> bbl
<unop> Intensity,  well, that doesnt explain why 3 devices are detected normally and one isnt
<Wooksta> how can i get my webcam working under ubuntu?
<unop> !webcam | Wooksta
<ubotu> Wooksta: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Koelkast> THX Guys
<Wooksta> thanks
<Koelkast> vlc plays it perfectly
<aardvark972> hello
<linc> can anyone help me out? there are a few kernel modules i don't want ran at bootup. they block me from using ndiswrapper
<Koelkast> I also installed the mozilla plugin for vlcplayer
<Koelkast> thx alot :D
<Koelkast> Altough I still wonna fix gxine :p
<aardvark972> I have installed ubuntu 6.10 on my thinkpad t40 laptop; I am looking for a way to configure the built-in wireless card
<mackinac> plays wmv too . . .
<aardvark972> some forums say that the built-in card is unsupported, but those are relatively old
<Koelkast> oh yes, darn totem is still standard media player
<Koelkast> how do I change it to VLC?
<aardvark972> is that really so? or is there a way to make it work...
<aardvark972> ?
<DGilmour> hi everybody
<Intensity> unop: But the partial recognition is only an issue when I am using ubuntu.  I am only using ubuntu for the purposes of recovery.  I can't burn another CD at the moment.  So I'm just guessing that it is not supported in ubuntu.  The main problem is what caused the UUID's to change.  And why I'm not getting a real menu in grub anymore.  And, why I'm not able to mount the RAID6 root filesystem.
<DGilmour> I'm learning to develop gui applications on Linux
<DGilmour> could anyone tell me a good work or web resource for it?
<DGilmour> for now I'm trying glade
<Koelkast> If I got VLC now, do I still need xine / or totem?  or Can I delete those?
<linc> no one can help me out with my kernel modules problem?
<mackinac> Koelkast:  R-click on a media file, properties, open with
<mackinac> deleting totem will break ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<Koelkast> thx Mack, sorry cant pm, not registered
<mackinac> not a huge problem except for dist upgrade
<Koelkast> ok
<desp_> Usage:program_name [address] [:port]  what is this mean ?
<Koelkast> well got enough HD space anyways, wont delete totem then :D
<elkbuntu> !register | Koelkast, registering is easy
<ubotu> Koelkast, registering is easy: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Enselic``> desp_: you can optinally provide an adress and optionally a port to that adress
<Enselic``> desp_: [this]  means "not obligatory"
<desp_> why do i need it
<desp_> ok
<desp_> should i restart networking now ?
<Enselic``> desp_: I dont know why you need it, I dont know what program you refer to
<fiveiron> http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS2657814070.html
<Koelkast> k done
<Koelkast> I registered :D
<unop> Intensity,  I'm not sure how this controller works -- I have a feeling that what happens here is linux reads the superblock of the devices and based on it, assigns them into the RAID array of a mapped UUID .. but since one of the drive reports another superblock now, linux is complaining
<Intensity> unop: The error message I got the from the kernel is already self-contradictory.
<Intensity> unop: It says that the UUID is the same and that it is different.
<yaman> where can i find a driver for this (ATI SB400 - AC'97 Modem)
<Enselic``> What's the easiest way to try the 2.6.20 kernel?
<yeniklasor> Is there any HP laptop webcam driver?
<IdleOne> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<xtknight> Enselic``: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<Enselic``> yeniklasor: do you have any video[0]  in /dev/*?
<Richard> i am using hp laptop now!
<yeniklasor> no
<yeniklasor> Richard : Did you do anything manual for webcam driver?
<Richard> why i cant use Fn+f7 and Fn+f8,it's nothing!
<Richard> oh ,i know, if you are use ubuntu,the webcam can be use
<unop> Intensity,  there'sa difference in UUID and superblock .. it's reporting the same UUID for the devices but that hdcX reports a different superblock .. in any case, I'm not really sure how to go on from here, it might be as simple as reassigning hdcX back into the set or it could be that hdcX is failing/failed .. ic ant be sure
<xtknight> Richard: what are fn+f7 and fn+f8 supposed to do?
<yeniklasor> lights
<yeniklasor> I can use that
<Richard> it's dark and light
<xtknight> dark and light, what?
<xtknight> oh brightness and contrast?
<yeniklasor> yes
<xtknight> yeah those keys just don't work sometimes since they use software hooks
<Richard> yes
<Intensity> unop: When I changed the configuration in BIOS from basic to the other mode (I forget what it's called), I now get in ubuntu: /dev/sdb: SCSI2 (0,0,0) (sdb) - 327.7 kB ATA Config Disk.  What on earth would that mean?  A 327.7 kB disk drive?  It's sitting beside the other three 300GB disks.  Any idea what that means???
<yeniklasor> System-->Preferences-->Keyboard
<yeniklasor> choose true one
<Richard> what's choose?
<unop> Intensity,  I'm quite convinced at this moment that the disk is "dead" .. perhaps you have some SCSI tools that your HDD's vendor has given you, use that to test the drive
<yeniklasor> And ubuntu don't support my Raid 0 harddisks
<yeniklasor> Richard : There is HP drivers
<xtknight> yeniklasor: what raid0 controller?
<yeniklasor> you can try :)
<yeniklasor> yes raid0
<xtknight> which controller?
<yeniklasor> 80 GB+80 GB samsung harddisks With raid 0
<praveer_fedora> is there audio support for intel 865gvhz board on ubuntu 6.06lts?
<yeniklasor> and ntfs
<Intensity> unop: Well, it's not SCSI; it's SATA.  And, the drives are now.  And, they are being recognized when I boot the other 2.6 kernel (where I see sda through sdd).  It's only under ubuntu where I do not see sdd.
<yeniklasor> xtknight : What do you mean with controller?
<Richard> it's hp v3212TU,what should i choose?
<yeniklasor> VIA raid tolls ?
<Koelkast> hmmm my boxes are crackling a bit tough
<Koelkast> with vlc
<Phatrabbit|2> Hi all if i have a AMD 64+ Geforce 6600 GT which one do i download from http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<unop> Intensity,  I've seen "dead" drives report anomalous sizes .. and you seem to have that too .. SCSI or SATA (the error message there is a little misleading) you should verify the consistency of this drive at this point
<xtknight> praveer_fedora: it's the ALC202A chipset.  i think alsa may support it, but i'm not sure
<xtknight> yeniklasor: no, what chipset for the raid0?
<praveer_fedora> there are drivers for Redhat, Novell or SUSE but none for debian based ones @ http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=1704&lang=eng
<mackinac> boxes?
<Richard> yeniklasor it's hp v3212TU,what should i choose?
<xtknight> yeniklasor: via onboard raid i assume?
<yeniklasor> yes
<Intensity> unop: But under Ubuntu it's clearly marked separately from the other drives - with the string "ATA Config Disk".  So that can't be because of what the actual drive is reporting.  And, the partition table shows fine when I boot the other kernel.
<yeniklasor> Richard : wait
<Phatrabbit|2> Hi all if i have a AMD 64+ Geforce 6600 GT which one do i download from http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<xtknight> praveer_fedora: it should work in the latest alsa with the intel 8x0 driver
<Richard> so what should i choose?
<ashaman> Phatrabbit|2: I would not recomend installing nvidia drivers that way
<k750i> Im using azureus on edgy but it closes by itself after some time. Plz can anyone help me?
<Richard> hp or campaq
<praveer_fedora> xtknight: how to change driver from oss to alsa in ubuntu AFAIK i am right on question
<yeniklasor> I will look my laptop
<_nnx_> I just updated Ubuntu 6.06.1 to the latest kernel and everything, and now all my virtual consoles are gone.  Any insights as to how I go about restoring them?
<Phatrabbit|2> how would you do it ashaman
<xtknight> praveer_fedora: what does this command report: "asoundconf list" ?
<IdleOne> Richard, if you have HP then choose HP
<linc> can anyone help me out? there are a few kernel modules i don't want to run at bootup. they stop me from using ndiswrapper
<Watakach> unop, hi its me again
<Richard> yes ,i have
<xtknight> linc: blacklist those kernel modules
<ashaman> Phatrabbit|2: let me get you a repo
<IdleOne> !nvidia | Phatrabbit|2
<ubotu> Phatrabbit|2: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Richard> to linc ,use the old kernel to boot
<racarr> join #ubuntu-devel
<racarr> err
<praveer_fedora> xtknight: ICH5
<xtknight> linc: add them to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<linc> xtknight: blacklist? how?
<linc> thanks
<LjL> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<ashaman> Phatrabbit|2: are you running 64bit or 32bit
<xtknight> praveer_fedora: are you in ubuntu or fedora now?
<praveer_fedora> xtknight: i am helping a friend who is on ubuntu, i am on fedora
<unop> Watakach,  hi :)
<praveer_fedora> xtknight: i am thinking of invitng him here
<xtknight> praveer_fedora: ah and he typed asoundconf, not you, right?
<Phatrabbit|2> i have a 64bit AMD processor
<praveer_fedora> xtknight: yup
<Phatrabbit|2> but i would say its running at 32
<Watakach> unop, so you were write it was in read only and coudlnt write..
<xtknight> praveer_fedora: well it looks like his card is detected.  have him type "sudo lshw -class sound | grep driver="
<Watakach> unop, i put every possible write and then made a chmod, but it tell : "chmod:changing permissions of menu.lst : Read-only file system
<ashaman> Phatrabbit|2: well here is a repo with both 32bit and 64bit drivers "http://www.albertomilone.com/driver.html"
<Phatrabbit|2> ashaman: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common  is that what your using ?
<Richard> to idleone
<Watakach> unop, and it doesnt   change
<_nnx_> Or actually, to be more specific...
<_nnx_> It looks like the consoles are THERE but there's no way to login on any of them.
<ashaman> it will show you how to do it
<_nnx_> They're just blank with a cursor blinking.
<linc> thanks again xtknight
<unop> Watakach,  you havent mounted the drive properly as "read/write" if its still complaining about a "Read-only file system" .. if you do a "mount" command, you should ideally see the drive marked "rw"
<xtknight> linc: np
<praveer_fedora> xtknight: configuration: driver=Intel ICH        <---sudo lshw -class sound | grep driver=
<mastermixer> hey, i can't seem to find mBox on the repositories i have here... any suggestion on how i could get it? instead of compiling it myself..
<Watakach> unop, ok
<Koelkast> one more question : why arent gif images moving in GQView?
<Koelkast> when I open them
<alecjw> hi. is ther any reson why there's start.BMP rather than start.PNG on the livecd?
<Watakach> unop, so i should make a unmount and the remount the  disk ?
<IdleOne> mastermixer, you enabled universe and multiverse?
<ashaman> Phatrabbit: yes that would be how you get it after you add the repo to your software sources
<mike1o> !italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ashaman> Phatrabbit: you need to go to that url and follow the directions
<k750i> azureus crashes by itself  anybody have any idea whats going on
<xtknight> praveer_fedora: hmm ok, what about "lsmod | grep intel8x0"
<ashaman> you will have the lasest drivers
<k750i> its urgent plz
<mastermixer> IdleOne, yes i did it.. couldn't even find the package on packages.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> mastermixer, doesnt seem to be a package for mbox. what is it?
<sebrock> Any advice on apps to control the fan speeds??
<dave1> hi, can anyone tell me how to restart X from bash please?
<crazy_bus> What is the default font and font size for firefox?
<Phatrabbit|2> thanks Ash
<Enselic``> Anyone know by heart where I can find infrared stuff in the 2.6.20 kernel?
<xtknight> dave1: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ashaman> Phatrabbit your welcome
<Richard> hello guys! do you know what should i choose my hp keyboard?
<xtknight> Enselic``: it's probably labeled IrDA
<praveer_fedora> xtknight: http://pastebin.ca/360430
<xtknight> crazy_bus: where exactly are you looking?
<mastermixer> IdleOne, it's a music organizer / tag editor.. it can do mass stuff like mass renaming, tag edition
<dave1> thx, i'll try that again, but last time it just crashed it instead
<unimatrix9> k750i probably your java, thats not doing the right thing, download an new version of azeurus and follow this how to
<Phatrabbit|2> where can i find the sourcelist again
<unimatrix9> http://azureus.sourceforge.net/howto_linux.php
<xtknight> praveer_fedora: ok.  well his card should be working.  there might be a switch in the mixer he needs to check (like analog/digital output) to get it to work properly.  other than that, it's detected by ubuntu and the driver has been loaded
<Enselic``> xtknight: ah, ty
<crazy_bus> firefox-edit-prefrences-content-default font
<praveer_fedora> xtknight: ok,
<cbx33> mastermixer, looked at amarok?
<unimatrix9> k750i run it from the new dir...dont use the one from synaptic...
<mackinac> !find mbox
<IdleOne> mastermixer, search in synaptic for tag editor I know there is a app for exactly what you want just cant remember the name right now
<ubotu> Found: rhythmbox, rhythmbox-dbg, archmbox, libmail-mbox-messageparser-perl, libmail-mboxparser-perl (and 7 others)
<xtknight> !mixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ashaman> Phatrabbit: System>administation>software sources
<mackinac> !find audio-tag-tool
<ashaman> Phatrabbit: third party tab
<xtknight> praveer_fedora: type 'gnome-volume-control' and go to the Switches tab.  try switching on/off the options till the sound works
<ubotu> Package/file audio-tag-tool does not exist in edgy
<ashaman> Phatrabbit: add it and your set
<cbx33> !mp3info
<ubotu> mp3info: An MP3 technical info viewer and ID3 1.x tag editor. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.4-9 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Phatrabbit|2> ta
<praveer_fedora> xtknight: yes, ty, i am trying that
<mastermixer> cbx33, heard of it lots of times, but i don't think i had given it a try.. i didn't like rythmbox though.
<cbx33> amarok is nice
<mackinac> !find audio tag tool
<ubotu> Found: alsa-utils, gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-esd, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, kaudiocreator (and 49 others)
<Phatrabbit|2> Ash do you know the actual path to the file
<mastermixer> IdleOne, i'm gonna do it now, thanks for the attention.. if you happen to remember the name of a good application for that, please let me know of it
<larson9999> been using gnome regularly for a month or so now.  got about 12 years of linux under my belt.  the question i have is, "why the heck is it so hard to configure anything in gnome?"
<IdleOne> mastermixer, yup np
<larson9999> s/anything/everything
<Phatrabbit|2> its ok its /etc/apt/sources.list
<xtknight> larson9999: probably because you haven't been using gnome for 12 years.  gnome!= linux :)
<MsK`> hi
<mackinac> mastermixer:  i think "audio tag tool" might be worth lookin at
<ashaman> Phatrabbit : /etc/apt/
<xtknight> larson9999: what specifically did you find difficult?
<MsK`> does (k)ubuntu edgy cd has rt61 module ?
<Frogzoo> larson9999: you don't say what your problem is
<Phatrabbit|2> ashaman:  how can i use apt-get to get that file
<larson9999> xtknight: no, not gnome for 12 years straight.  but off and on.  but many desktops so i have a decent frame of reference.
<xtknight> larson9999: i haven't had to mess around with gnome much, but in general i find the gnome desktop very easy to configure and use.  most dialogs are simple and straight-forward.  give me an example ?
<ashaman> Phatrabbit : once you have the repo added do a sudo apt-get update
<cbx33> larson9999, on that note
<larson9999> xtknight: sure, i'll give some example
<Phatrabbit|2> ta
<ashaman> Phatrabbit : then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<cbx33> I wanted to change the taskbar panel font colour
<cbx33> you can't do that
* cbx33 is considering installing kde for a laugh
<xtknight> cbx33: you probably can with a theme file
<cbx33> can gnome and kde live side by side nicely?
<ashaman> It will install the lastest drivers from the new repo
<xtknight> cbx33: yes
<HentaiSushi> lol
<cbx33> xtknight, tried it.....but then I didn't spend muh time
<xtknight> cbx33: i dont know of any other desktop that lets you change font color on the taskbar though.  does kde?
<cbx33> no idea
<cbx33> xtknight, but it is possible I know cos fedora do it
<agliv5> Greetings all :) Is it possible to create 5 Partitions when installing Ubuntu 6.1?
<xtknight> i dont think you can dock gnome for that
<cbx33> xtknight, oh no
<cbx33> I love gnome
<cbx33> I develop all my apps for gnome
<xtknight> cbx33: possible with fedora and gnome?
<larson9999> xtknight: the icons on the desktop.  i'd like to change the size en masse, i only see a way to change the sizes one by one
<cbx33> xtknight, yes
<xtknight> cbx33: ah complain to ubuntu then ;P
<cbx33> xtknight, heh
<Kajin> Can I make an SSH connection with the Place > Connect to Server.. window and then delete it from my desktop while still having it under Places?
<mackinac> you can tweek gnome a ton if you don't mind mucking through the theme xml
<PoHxD> where can i find a mouse-driver for logitech mx518 (ubuntu linux)
<xtknight> larson9999: alright.  hmm, lets see
<cbx33> Kajin, I just turn my dsktop off
<Watakach> unop, thx a lot i think its  work now !!!
<cbx33> xtknight, is it just a case of.....apt-get install kde-desktop?
<cbx33> sorry
<Watakach> i had just to unmount and mount the disk.... THX A LOT
<xtknight> cbx33: er im' not sure
<cbx33> kubuntu-desktop
<cbx33> heh
<larson9999> xtknight: there is an option that restores them all to original size but not one to resize them all at once.  at least it's not in the same place.
<PoHxD> where can i find a mouse-driver for logitech mx518 (ubuntu linux)
<PoHxD> where can i find a mouse-driver for logitech mx518 (ubuntu linux)
<Watakach> unop, i had just to unmount and mount the disk.... THX A LOT
<dave1> hi, can anyone please tell me how to restart X in ubuntu 6.10 using bash, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" doesnt work
<cbx33> larson9999, is there not an option in the gconf editor?
<xtknight> PoHxD: one's included
<Frogzoo> PoHxD: you don't need a mouse driver
<oddipoddi> anyone know if ubuntustudio is an OS by it self like kubuntu or is it an "expansion" to ubuntu?
<PoHxD> it doesnt work :S
<Watakach> unop, im gonna try it im gonna reboot ! thx again !
<PoHxD> the muse isnt even turned on
<Frogzoo> !mouse | PoHxD read the example mouse config
<ubotu> PoHxD read the example mouse config: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<xtknight> dave1: it should.  what happens when you type that command?
<xtknight> dave1: is your X broken?
<PoHxD> tnx
<mastermixer> mackinac, "audio tag tool" seems to be a great app indeed, but doesn't have a package listed on synaptic
<Watakach> unop, byebye
<xtknight> larson9999: you're right on that one.  there is no dialog to customize icon size afaik
<dave1> xtknight the screen goes black and a "_" prompt flashes at me
<Phatrabbit|2> ashaman: ok i done sudo apt-get update but it didnt download anything, so it proberly thinks i have the latest realease
<matason> Anyone running PDT Eclipse on Ubuntu 6.06? It's really slow!!
<xtknight> dave1: looks like your X is broken.  type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and then 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<larson9999> xtknight: editing the start menu with the 'edit menus' dialog you get from right clicking the start button only says, "show" and "don't show"
<mackinac> hmm, do you have universe and multiverse active?
<matason> Almost unusable
<oddipoddi> anyone know if ubuntustudio is an OS by it self like kubuntu or is it an "expansion" to ubuntu?
<dave1> ctrl-alt-backspace works fine tho
<xtknight> larson9999: double click a menu item to edit it
<xtknight> larson9999: ( or right click, props )
<mackinac> mastermixer: package name = tagtool ... sorry :)
<xtknight> matason: is regular eclipse slow too?
<larson9999> cbx33: maybe there is but why wouldn't be in the same menu as the 'restore all'?
<babo> when i plug in my headphones, they don't work
<cbx33> true
<ashaman> Phatrabbit: you need to do a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<babo> my normal speaker sound works fine though
<zyth> What's that DVD ripping program that comes with Kubuntu?
<ashaman> Phatrabbit: then reboot
<mastermixer> mackinac, installing it, thank you =)
<Enselic``> zyth: K3B?
<Phatrabbit|2> ahh thats what i needed
<Phatrabbit|2> thanks
<larson9999> xtknight: when i right click an item in the start menu there are only options to add it to different places.  no edit option.
<dave1> xtknight, when i type ctrl-alt-backspace that restarts it fine tho?
<zyth> k9 something
<zyth> I think
<xtknight> larson9999: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/misc/1060-there-icon-size-option-gnome-gui.html
<xtknight> dave1: really?
<Phatrabbit|2> ashaman: how can i remove my old nvidia drivers
<xtknight> dave1: kubuntu or ubuntu?
<doojin> hi
<Phatrabbit|2> so i can start fresh
<dave1> xtknight, ubuntu 6.10
<matason> xtknight: Hmm I don't fully understand it all, I wanted to work on PHP projects so I just downloaded PDT All in One - should I try some other version?
<doojin> What seems to be the common difference between debian and ubuntu?
<xtknight> dave1: i have no idea why it's not working
<mackinac> mastermixer:  np
<Enselic``> Is the notably better desktop performance with the 2.6.20 kernel a myth, or has anyone here experienced it?
<ashaman> Phatrabbit: how did you install them
<xtknight> matason: hmm.  well it looks like pdt is some plugin for eclipse?
<xtknight> Enselic``: i am using 2.6.20
<oddipoddi> anyone know if ubuntustudio is an OS by it self like kubuntu or is it an "expansion" to ubuntu????
<matason> xtknight: Yes it provides the extras for working with PHP stuff
<dave1> xtknight, wouldnt "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" restart gdm rather than X?
<xtknight> Enselic``: i do notice faster startup, i think.  try applying the realtime/dyntick/tickless patches for 2.6.20 (i386 only) then you may see improved performance and battery life
<xtknight> dave1: restarting gdm should restart X
<ashaman> Phatrabbit: If you used apt-get then it will update them
<dave1> xtknight, is that what the ctrl-alt-backspace command does?
<ashaman> Phatrabbit: but before you reboot run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<koregaonpark> Hey. I'm installing Windows on my secondary (slave) hard disk. I've erased it and am attempting to install, but the Windows setup says that I must delete my Ubuntu partition because the setup needs to write some files to the primary disk.
<xtknight> dave1: that restarts Xorg itself actually
<Meltdown79> guys, anyone of you got Dreamweaver mx 2004 to work in ubuntu 6.10? I have been following guides ect but its not working. =)
<Enselic``> xtknight: is there a central place for kernel patches?
<Phatrabbit|2> ashaman: using sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb
<Enselic``> xtknight: like that one
<xtknight> dave1: i guess to restart Xorg itself you can do 'sudo killall X'
<xtknight> Enselic``: not really, but i can get you the link for that one i was talking about
<oddipoddi> does adobe products work on ubuntu?
<Enselic``> dave1: pkill gdm && sudo gdm start
<Phatrabbit|2> ashaman: can i use envy if i used sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb
<aatdark> oddipoddi probply with wine .
<larson9999> xtknight: yes, i saw that post before.  so, how do you get to desktop preferencse?  i go to system->settings-> but there is no desktop preferences.  only desktop background.
<xtknight> Enselic``: http://www.tglx.de/projects/hrtimers/2.6.20/   apply with 'bzcat ../asdf.bz2 | patch -p1' to /usr/src/linux/  kernel tree
<xtknight> Enselic``: and 'sudo -s -H' before that since it requires root to modify /usr/src/*
<dave1> xtknight, how do i restart it after killing it?
<xtknight> dave1: usuaully X restarts on its own
<Enselic``> xtknight: I've arleady started to compile, but Ill consider it next release ;)
<Enselic``> xtknight: how come its not part of the vanilla kernel?
<dave1> ok thx, will try that
<xtknight> dave1: obviously your X is broken if gdm restart and killall X doesn't work, what's the log say?
<koregaonpark> Can anyone please help?
<xtknight> Enselic``: it will be in 2.6.21.  it's just slightly beta atm and ports to amd64/arm are still in the works so it can't be merged to the multi-arch tree
<ashaman> Phatrabbit: dpkg -r package.deb will remove it
<stork> is it possible to stop one x screen and leave the other running?
<xtknight> larson9999: not sure, really
<ashaman> Phatrabbit I don't use envy
<xtknight> stork: yes just kill that particular X that is pointing to :DESKTOP
<Phatrabbit|2> awsome thanks
<stork> xtknight, sorry, what? you lost me
<koregaonpark> Hey. I'm installing Windows on my secondary (slave) hard disk. I've erased it and am attempting to install, but the Windows setup says that I must delete my Ubuntu partition because the setup needs to write some files to the primary disk.
<ashaman> Phatrabbit: np
<Koenh> Hello, anyone who knows if Kubuntu already folows the new DST for America?
<ashaman> Phatrabbit: hope you get it
<stork> xtknight, i have dual monitors configured, is it possible to turn one off with the command line? i.e. screen 1 but not screen 0
<xtknight> larson9999: edit->preferences in nautilus
<zyth> when does daylight savings time start?
<Phatrabbit|2> lol
<Sodan> hello everbody
<xtknight> stork: maybe 'xrandr'
<larson9999> xtknight: so if you click on an item in the start menu and right click on it, say gparted, you get an option to edit it?
<Sodan> i need some help with the installation of ubuntu 6.10
<Frederick> folks my ubuntu file system is corrupted is there any winows applycation I can use to acess my data and try to save at least something?
<ashaman> Phatrabbit: How long have you been using ubuntu
<xtknight> larson9999: nah, just 'add this launcher to start menu' or something
<Sodan> cause my sata-controller suxx
<koregaonpark> Sodan, yes?
<Phatrabbit|2> for about a week now
<xtknight> larson9999: the menu editor for gnome is great tho, so that's not really an issue imo
<koregaonpark> Sodan, oh sorry... I have no idea about sata-controllers.
<xtknight> larson9999: i think it perevents accidental context menu selection by n00bs
<Koenh> zyth: normally they are changed begin of 2007...
<ashaman> Phatrabbit: once you get the hang of repos you will like it
<Phatrabbit|2> im half way through reading the online ubuntu how to, its just i forget alot of commands
<sidjster> whats the matter with youi sata ?
<Koenh> but i have to know if they are already changed in kubuntu...
<olioBeato`> i ALREADY like it !
<desp> hi again
<xtknight> stork: if you're using nvidia, nvidia-settings
<larson9999> xtknight: so how do you get to the menu editor?
<Phatrabbit|2> yer ive been trying to configure my xorg for 6 hours straight
<xtknight> larson9999: right click the top menu bar and click edit menu
<ashaman> Phatrabbit: I can understand that there is alot to learn
<desp> I mad some changes and the host get down :(
<Phatrabbit|2> i cant figure out why GLX wont load and i think it might be becuase i have the wrong drivers
<desp> what should i check to fix the error
<stork> xtknight, no way to switch it off without restarting X
<Phatrabbit|2> ashaman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6213/
<xtknight> stork: hmm.  nvidia?
<PoHxD> what is the program X :P
<PoHxD> X
<stork> xtknight, yeah
<larson9999> xtknight: and then it opens a window entitled "Edit Menus"
<xtknight> PoHxD: X is the desktop foundation, more commonly called Xorg (www.x.org)
<Sodan> can anyone help us??? with have a problem with the installation of ubuntu 6.10 on a sata-hdd.
<xtknight> larson9999: right.....
<ashaman> Phatrabbit: if you are using the nv drivers then you will not get glx to work but the way i have shown you will get it up and running
<PoHxD> ok, whats a deskop foundation, is it the same as GNOME?
<xtknight> larson9999: can you do what you want from within there?
<sidjster> whats the deal with the sata install?
<xtknight> PoHxD: it's the underlying component that interfaces with the hardware to display 2d and 3d graphics.  gnome is a desktop environment
<ashaman> just remember to run nvidia-xconfig
<dave1> xtknight, killall X gives "X: no process killed"
<PoHxD> ok, why is Xorg better that gnome?
<PoHxD> feks gnome...
<larson9999> xtknight: that is only letting me decide either to show or not show an item.  no way to add or edit the item as far as i can tell.
<xtknight> dave1: what about 'startx' ?
<sidjster> what do you mean xorg is better than gnome??
<xtknight> PoHxD:  gnome uses Xorg
<koregaonpark> Argh. Does no one know?
<PoHxD> whats the difrence between Xorg and gnome :S  ?ok
<Phatrabbit|2> ashaman:  yer i hope this works, 6 hours straight and no luck is driving me nutters
<xtknight> PoHxD: well, sort of, anyway.  gnome is run on top of xorg i should say
<PoHxD> now i understand, :P
<varkatope> larson9999: just rightclick
<xtknight> PoHxD: as is kde and xfce..
<PoHxD> mm
<xtknight> larson9999: sorry, you must have missed my last msg.  double click or right click->properties
<agliv5> I'm installing Ubuntu any was wondering if anyone would recommend or dissaprove of using the jfs datasystem?
<ashaman> Phattrabbit: you will get it
<xtknight> agliv5: i dont know.  instead of ext3 i'm not sure why you'd use it
<xtknight> agliv5: less compatibility than the ubiquitous e2/e3fs
<ashaman> koregaonpark: what do you need
<Aldoliel> agliv5: Any particular reason you want to use jfs?
<dave1> xtknight, it complains that X is already running, so i would need to stop X first, how would i do that?
<larson9999> varkatope, xtknight: right click doesn't do anything.  double clicking either.
<PoHxD> whats the best IRC program? im using GAIM at the moment, but i dont like it :P
<xtknight> dave1: maybe your Xorg lock file is stuck, maybe that's the problem.
<Phatrabbit|2> ashaman:  sudo nvidia-xconfig enable
<xtknight> dave1: does it say anything about a lock when you type startx?
<xtknight> larson9999: ubuntu 6.10?
<Phatrabbit|2> ashaman:  isnt it sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<agliv5> xtknight, Aldoliel, according to http://linuxgazette.net/122/TWDT.html#piszcz jfs and xts and jfs have the fastest benchmark results...
<larson9999> xtknight: yeah
<Frogzoo> xtknight: really depends what you're looking for in an irc client
<xtknight> Frogzoo: PoHxD actually
<ashaman> Phatrabbit: yea
<xtknight> larson9999: and you're using the "alacarte" menu editor?  check with "ps ax | grep alacarte"
<xtknight> agliv5: well xfs is supposed to be pretty good
<larson9999> xtknight: 4239 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep alacarte
<larson9999> jason@jasonntu:~$ ps ax | grep cart
<larson9999> 14249 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep cart
<dave1> xtknight, i pm'ed u the output
<xtknight> larson9999: goto applications->accessibility in the menu editor for example.  then double click 'onscreen keyboard'  you dont see edit options?
<xtknight> dave1: i didn't get a pm
<xtknight> dave1: pastebin it if all else fails
<dave1> ?
<xtknight> dave1: make sure you have a registered nick or you can't pm people on this irc network, i think
<agliv5> xtknight, so would you suggest xfs over jfs?
<dave1> how do i do that?
<xtknight> agliv5: yeah, i'm pretty sure xfs has a more solid foundation.  i used it myself for a while and it seemed faster for big files iirc
<xtknight> dave1: /msg nickserv register
<xtknight> agliv5: i dont know about that.  he says it's taking hours to mount a file system.
<larson9999> xtknight: i get an error message could not launch /usr/bin/gok
<xtknight> agliv5: that's just plain wrong
<dave1>  /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<anchovy> why i cant find the touchpad device in the xorg.conf?
<xtknight> larson9999: where did the error come from?
<xtknight> anchovy: it's probably called "synaptics" or it's just recognized as a regular mouse?
<larson9999> when i clicked on-screen keyboard
<xtknight> larson9999: hmm i have no idea.  maybe your gnome is borked
<davetheunclean> xtknight, i tried to pm u again
<Phatrabbit|2> ok ashaman u there mate
<anchovy> i also can not find the synaptics, i am not sure if it is recognized as a regular mouse.
<agliv5> xtknight, which test are you refering to?
<xtknight> anchovy: do you need to edit the mouse config for a particular reason?
<xtknight> agliv5: the one you linked http://linuxgazette.net/122/TWDT.html#piszcz
<Frogzoo> anchovy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ashaman> Phatrabbit i sure am
<larson9999> xtknight: perhaps.  this is an OLD file system but i cleaned out all the proper directories. i'll check it out on a fresh install on another machine.
<Phatrabbit|2> ashaman: ok i done sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and then i got the error Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<jpoeta> HoW CAN I INSTALL A dOC?
<Phatrabbit|2> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<Phatrabbit|2> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<Phatrabbit|2> command:
<Phatrabbit|2> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Phatrabbit|2> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<chx> I have a series of numbers and I would like to get a function that fits them best . To my eyes it looks exponential, but... how could I do this? I have the numbers entered into gnumeric.
<Phatrabbit|2> from nv to nvidia.
<jpoeta> LIKE A MAC?
<jpoeta> dock
<xtknight> Phatrabbit|2: just do that md5sum command it tells you but please don't paste >3 lines at a time here (use !pastebin)
<Phatrabbit|2> but it seems that my xorg.conf does not update at all
<Trunkz> Errm.. something is making my CPU go on practically 100%.. how do I close the running app(s) which are causing this.. I dont know which apps are causing this btw
<Phatrabbit|2> sorry xtknight
<xtknight> Trunkz: type 'top' in the terminal
<Chousuke> Trunkz: run top in terminal
<agliv5> xtknight, yes, but which specfic benchmark test are you refering to?
<Trunkz> lol thx
<Phatrabbit|2> ashaman: can you check your pm mate
<Trunkz> mythbackend
<Trunkz> o.o
<Chousuke> then use kill to kill the process.
<infidel> Frogzoo, where can i find a list of commands that are common to configuring the system?
<Trunkz> Lemme go remove myth actually
<xtknight> agliv5: 'filesystem mount time' and below the graph he says 'reiserfs takes a VERY long time...
<Chousuke> you need the process id.
<TRouBLe_FeTe>  yo
<TRouBLe_FeTe>  y'a du monde ?
<xtknight> !fr | TRouBLe_FeTe
<ubotu> TRouBLe_FeTe: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ashaman> Phattrabbit: i guess private messages are not going through
<TRouBLe_FeTe>  ubotu thx
<larson9999> xtknight: alacarte isn't installed.  i'm installing it now.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> ashaman, Phatrabbit|2 register your nicknames to get private msgs
<Phatrabbit|2> ashaman:  its ok i think it worked brb i am gonna try it !
<Trunkz> Chousuke: Err.. my audio is sorta playing in like a slow-mode stutering
<Aldoliel> jpoeta: I believe Gnome can do what you ask, I h no idea how the dock works on a mac though
<Chousuke> Trunkz: weird.
<Trunkz> yeah.. how can I restart the audio server
<Trunkz> daemon* rather
<Trunkz> maybe that'd fix it
<Chousuke> hmm
<Trunkz> I think.. I'm using alsa
<jpoeta> YES BUT I WANT TO ENCHULAR MI PC
<jpoeta> MAKE MORE NICE
<agliv5> xtknight, the time is in sec on the graphic and I'm not qualified to comment on his statement about RAID volumes... what's a RAID volume and why should I care?
<Chousuke> jpoeta: don't use caps
<Trunkz> nvm.. fixed it, something is wrong with alsa tho xD (I had to transfer it to oss)
<Aldoliel> jpoeta: Less caps please?
<jpoeta> ok
<Frogzoo> !docs | infidel
<Aldoliel> Thanks
<ubotu> infidel: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Aldoliel> jpoeta: What do you want it to look like? A Mac?
<xtknight> agliv5: i think his tests are bunk.  it takes me <1sec to mount a reiser volume
<Trunkz> Well.. thats half my problems solved.. thanks u two ;p
<Trunkz> I got a few more coming your way
<Frk> org
<jpoeta> yes
<xtknight> agliv5: i suggest looking at some benchmarks from other sources as well
<Zythion> Hello?
<xtknight> !raid|agliv5
<ubotu> agliv5: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<xtknight> agliv5: well RAID itself is just a way to mirror hard disks for backup, raid0 is actually a way to speedup disk access
<xtknight> agliv5: but that doesnt cause long mount times
<Trunkz> Firstly.. how do I set modprobe to automatically "modprobe <module>" with the relevant settings (basically.. during bootup, I assume the kernel sends a signl to modprobe to do modprobe saa7134.. I want it to do modprobe saa7134 card=59 tuner=1 basically.. :p)
<AMD> what can i use to convert wma to mp3
<Aldoliel> jpoeta: Something like this? : http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php
<Trunkz> I think its in modprobe.conf, but not too sure where that is (it isnt in /etc/)
<jpoeta> but i want to see in my desktop information about my pc but i don't know how
<agliv5> xtknight, but you still think that xfs is good / beter than the others?
<xtknight> agliv5: on some things.  there is no one, agnostic, BEST File system
<larson9999> xtknight: well, alacarte is better.  more things are configurable and you can add items, etc.  but the main thing i was looking for, the ability to start the program with various parms isn't there like it is in menu editors in most of the other desktops i've used.  do i have to write a script just for that?
<xtknight> Trunkz: probably /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<Amaranth> larson9999: with it with what?
<Amaranth> larson9999: params?
<xtknight> larson9999: just add the params to the end of the cmd line
<larson9999> Amaranth: yeah
<jpoeta> wait
<Trunkz> xtknight: doesnt exist
<Amaranth> larson9999: you mean `foo --bar=baz`?
<infidel> Frogzoo, thanks
<Aldoliel> jpoeta: Hmmm, I'm not sure how you would achieve that
<jpoeta> yesssssssssssssssss
<larson9999> Amaranth: yep
<jpoeta> it's incredible
<larson9999> xtknight: in alacarte i don't see a place to give it a custom command line
<jpoeta> i love ubuntu system
<kray> dito
<Aldoliel> Glad to help
<Amaranth> larson9999: err, edit the Command line?
<xtknight> Trunkz: sorry, what version of ubuntu?
<Trunkz> edgy
<Trunkz> 6.10 I beliv
<xtknight> Trunkz: type "locate tools/modules"
<jpoeta> but how
<Trunkz> okeh :o
<jpoeta> ?
<xtknight> jpoeta: but how to do what?
<jpoeta> how install
<xtknight> !install | jpoeta
<jpoeta> really i a noob
<ubotu> jpoeta: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Trunkz> meh not much luck
<xtknight> Trunkz: nothing returned?
<jpoeta> sorry thanks
<larson9999> Amaranth, xtknight ok. it's popping up now.  at first the command line wasn't there.  no it is right where you'd expect
<Trunkz> no, it gives out some things which dont exist apparently
<jpoeta> oh
<jpoeta> anothe question
<Trunkz> I did a locate modprobe.conf
<Quilby> !gmail
<ubotu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<jpoeta> well i have a VIA UniChrome
<Trunkz> didnt bring back the correct one either
<jpoeta> and i can't have beryl
<xtknight> Trunkz: odd.  what about /usr/share/initramfs-tools/modules ?
<jokoon> I can I access the windows registry ?
<jokoon> how ?
<Quilby> is there any program that i can use to upload files to gmail, and use it as another hard drive?
<xtknight> jokoon: with ubuntu? not in any easy way
<jpoeta> o don't know how make beryl works
<larson9999> Amaranth, xtknight ok. there was only name and comment.  no command. ran it again and command was there.  that's one off the list.
<xtknight> jpoeta: beryl can not work with your card.  but ubuntu does not have beryl by default
<Trunkz> xtknight: thats not a directory
<Aldoliel> jpoeta: I don't think you can have beryl with that card
<LjL> jokoon, access your Windows registry from Ubuntu? even if it's somehow possible, it doesn't sound like a good idea to me
<xtknight> Trunkz: it's a file
<Amaranth> larson9999: you were editing a menu then, not a menu item :)
<jpoeta> nooooooooo
<rojo^> anyone running two nvidia cards SLI?  Whenever I try enabling SLI (Option "SLI" "Auto" in Section "Device"), X freezes the console and never launches; can't ctrl-alt-F[1-6] .  Anyone else encounter this?
<ElbridgeGerry> I give up! How do I turn off the "tap-to-click" feature of my laptop touchpad?
<Trunkz> Okey
<blackest> help I need live cd to boot into 800 by 600 any ideas
<jokoon> LjL forget that, I was trying to piss someone about windows to get banned.
<jokoon> sorry
<Trunkz> but that still wont solve my problem I dont think
<jpoeta> but if i buy a NVIDIA Card
<LjL> jokoon: ... uh?
<jpoeta> ?
<Trunkz> since the kernel still will do saa7134 on its own (without the other parameters such as card=59 and tuner=1)
<ElbridgeGerry> jokoon: Eh?
<Trunkz> which.. will defeat the whole purpose xD
<xtknight> jpoeta: yes any modern nvidia card can run beryl
<shapras> :-)
<rojo^> blackest: you can hit ctrl-alt-minus or ctrl-alt-plus to change desktop resolution
<blackest> rojo i tried and it didnt respond
<jpoeta> fantASTIC
<Trunkz> My next question, will be beryl oriented.. so good luck figurin that one out xD
<muuhDBX> whats the linux defrag tool ?
<jpoeta> thank you very much
<xtknight> Trunkz: there's no reason you should be missing the "modules" file
<Trunkz> muuhDBX, you dont really need to defrag linux
<muuhDBX> yes i do
<Trunkz> as the partition resists fragmentation
<jpoeta> see you later master ALDOIEL
<LjL> muuhDBX: "defrag". it's been unmaintained for ages, though, and anyway ext3 is quite resilient to fragmentation
<Trunkz> Or.. so I was told
<muuhDBX> i do alot of files delete and write
<Daverocks> muuhDBX: you don't need to defrag ext3
<Daverocks> muuhDBX: that doesn't matter. ext3 is designed to not fragment
<larson9999> Amaranth: no same item.  the space where command goes was there but just empty.  if you edit a menu there is no space for command.  think the display was borked somehow.  but it's fine now.
<Trunkz> lol.. I actually know something xD l33t or what =D
<xtknight> muuhDBX: xfs_fsr (file system repait) can defrag XFS
<ardchoille> muuhDBX: You don't need to worry about defrag in Linux
<jokoon> Is an athlon 2200+ 512mb of ram and a gfti4200 going to make beryl stuff run smoothly ?
<xtknight> muuhDBX: i believe ext2/ext3 filesystems have a tuning option.  but defrag isn't needed nearly as much with linux
<muuhDBX> ive noticably geting an increase in disk lag
<Trunkz> jokoon: not too sure about.. that gfx card
<Trunkz> what geforce is it specifically? Gf4?
<Aldoliel> jpoeta: No worries :-)
<ElbridgeGerry> !synaptics touch pad
<__Ace2016__> Well whenever i've run bittorrent i've had majour fragmentation
<jokoon> yes the 4th generation of nv cards
<Trunkz> ahh k
<__Ace2016__> so ext3 needs a defrag tool
<xtknight> __Ace2016__: how did you read fragmentation levels?
<Trunkz> err.. well, u can try it.. It * shud * work, altho not with all the bells 'n' whistles
<jokoon> after gf3 and before the 5k series
<Daverocks> muuhDBX: you could use fsck
<Frogzoo> muuhDBX: by default, ext sets aside 5% of disk for managing defrags, so you need never defrag yourself
<LjL> Daverocks, Trunkz: sorry to contradict, but "ext3 does not fragment" and such are false statements. ext3 simply employs some quite effective tricks to reduce fragmentation, but in the end it fragments like any other filesystem.
<__Ace2016__> xtknight: i read it based on what my hard disks sound like when using the downloaded files
<Daverocks> LjL: alright, sorry. :P
<Trunkz> LjL: same :p
<xtknight> __Ace2016__: that does not indicate fragmentation, it could be hitting the page file instead of cache
<dave1> xtknight, that seems to restart X but doesnt restart gdm aswell :(
<Aldoliel> __Ace2016__: The sound your disks make don't relate to fragmentation.....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Trunkz> * gasp * :O
<larson9999> xtknight: now alacarte runs when i do 'edit menus'  aparently, this used to be a real problem in gnome as i found an article dated 9/2006 with the headline "Alacarte: GNOME's long overdue menu editor"
<Trunkz> Its.. an OP O_O.. run damnit
<Daverocks> muuhDBX: specifically, fsck.ext3 would help you
<__Ace2016__> Aldoliel: 10gb of files downloaded in random order means a lot of seeks
<Trunkz> (btw.. why is the user-list somewhat non-existant in xchat?)
<jokoon> oops I left
<xtknight> __Ace2016__: in that case you can tune your VM.  set vm.swappiness to 100 to make reducing cache a last resort?
<muuhDBX> isnt fsck just a like file system checker ?
<muuhDBX> it dosent defrag anything
<LjL> muuhDBX: yes
<Daverocks> muuhDBX: it fixes as well
<LjL> muuhDBX: correct
<muuhDBX> it dosent defrag anything
<ElbridgeGerry> muuhDBX: It does.
<__Ace2016__> xtknight: i don't use a swap file
<DangerDawg> mornin
<LjL> ElbridgeGerry: since when?
<xtknight> larson9999: hmm
<Daverocks> i don't know about defragging, but it does fix something. like repairing bad blocks and stuff
<__Ace2016__> xtknight: they are just tv episodes in a massive torrent thats all
<balzac> hello. I want to upgrade from breezy badger to edgy eft
<xtknight> __Ace2016__: odd.  what filesystem?
<balzac> i don't want to bother with burning a CD
<LjL> balzac: you need to go through dapper drake
<ElbridgeGerry> LjL: Since I started listening to daverocks. =p
<xtknight> Daverocks: defragging does not fix bad blocks (format does that)
<__Ace2016__> xtknight: it used to be xfs and then ext3
<ardchoille> balzac: You can't upgrade directly, you'll have to go to Dapper, and then to Edgy.
<adaptr> Daverocks: fsck does not repair bad blocks as a rule
<__Ace2016__> but xfs had the nice defrag tool
<Aldoliel> __Ace2016__: You aren't using swap?
<balzac> LjL, can you tell me the command?
<xtknight> Daverocks: defragging moves discontiguous blocks of a file to one big contiguous blob so that the hd doens't have to seek all over the place
<LjL> !upgrade > balzac    (balzac, see the private message from Ubotu)
<balzac> thanks
<__Ace2016__> Aldoliel: nope
<Daverocks> ok ok.
<Daverocks> i'm learning a lot lol
<xtknight> __Ace2016__: i think i may have experienced the same fragfmentation with huge files (like vmware images), and that's when i started using xfs ;)  i can't remember the linux cmd to check fragmentation
<Aldoliel> __Ace2016__: That's strange...
<phatrabbit> ashaman_: u there mate
<dave1> hi, does anyone what code the ctrlaltbackspace shortcut executes?
<Quilby> what program can i use to transfer my files to gmail?
<xtknight> __Ace2016__: i think the statement applies to MOST people, but certainly not everybody.  ext3 CAN fragment
<Psy> hey guys
<__Ace2016__> Aldoliel: why? i have 1.25gb of ram and the swap was never used so i got rid of it
<xtknight> and i've had ext3 files in 700 segments
<ashaman_> sure
<xtknight> vs. xfs with one segment
<jokoon> Btw when I see a beryl video most of the time it is a spinning cube, so it generally allows only 2 sides to be seen. Isn't there some version of beryl or else where you can see your windows like if you are in a sphere or IN a cube, all that with an increased FOV ?
<balzac> i installed easyubuntu but i never got it to work. can i still upgrade?
<MarcM> davel - ctrlaltbackspace will restart X
<muuhDBX> do you need a WEP WAP if you are going to use wirlees over ssh ?
<__Ace2016__> xtknight: how do you know it was in 700 segments? is there a checking app?
<Quilby> ok
<xtknight> __Ace2016__: yes, i'm trying to find it
<Psy> i left a ubuntu setup running on a 266 overnight and now i've forgotten what username i gave it - i can remember the password, is there anyway to login as root?
<phatrabbit> ashaman_:  can you pm me its easier to see your writing
<ashaman_> Phattrabbit: whats up
<Trunkz> To users of xchat, did they hijack the user-window? Cos I cant see anyone o.o
<dave1> MarcM, i know what it does, but i want to know how it does it?
<Aldoliel> __Ace2016__: Fair enough
<ihmSelbst> hi
<balzac> i installed easyubuntu but i never got it to work. can i still upgrade or did it destroy my installation?
<ElbridgeGerry> Trunkz: You may have more of a chance getting an answer in x-chat's irc channel. ;)
<xtknight> __Ace2016__: i think it was called 'extents' but maybe it was only an xfs utility
<ardchoille> Psy: You can boot into recovery mode, that'll give you a root shell.
<Psy> thanks ardchoille
<Trunkz> which I assume.. is #xchat? :P
<ashaman_> phatrabbit: do you have your nick registered
<Psy> i presume its int he boot menu somewhere?
<phatrabbit> ashaman_:  nope
<xtknight> __Ace2016__: actually it's 'filefrag'
<phatrabbit> how can i reg
<rojo^> phatrabbit: msg nickserv help
<phatrabbit> k
<Aldoliel> Psy: hit escape on boot should bring up the list, it's normally the second entry
<ardchoille> Psy: Press the ESC key during boot and you'll get a grub menu. You can choose recovery from that.
<ashaman_> phatrabbit: ok you have to be registered for pm's
<Psy> cool, thanks :)
<Trunkz> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ardchoille> ashaman_: phatrabbit is identified to nickserv right now.
<kev_b> can anyone recommend a good usb bluetooth dongle with ubuntu support?
<ashaman_> ok
<__Ace2016__> xtknight: thanks
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody :)
<Aldoliel> Hello there, howlingmadhowie
<nsdk> boa rtarde
<xtknight> does ext3 fragment?  yeah, it does "Windows XP Professional x64 Edition-flat.vmdk: 250 extents found, perfection would be 161 extents"
<xtknight> seems to be only for big files though
<Psy> is there a command to view usernames?
<ardchoille> ext3 does fragment, but not to the point where you need to worry about it unless your hard drive is 95% full.
<fong> my grub install failed..
<fong> is this the last step of the installation?
<unop> Psy,  users .. user<tab, tab> :)
<ardchoille> I rip several DVD's everyday and I just ran fsck less than an hour ago.. my hard drive is 0.8% (less than 1%) fragmented
<howlingmadhowie> Psy: or just look in /etc/passwd
<Psy> thanks both
<xtknight> Psy: gksu users-admin
<ardchoille> Psy: How many users did you set up?
<howlingmadhowie> ardchoille: linux defragments automatically
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> howlingmadhowie: Yes, that was my point
<howlingmadhowie> ardchoille: pretty cool :)
<Trunkz> how do I get xorg to remake its xorg.conf file, and make sure it uses the open source ati drivers?
<unop> Psy,  perl -F/:/ -ane '$\=$"; print $F[0] ' /etc/passwd
<HymnToLife> Trunkz, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xtknight> ext3 fragmentation on my vmware image causes tons of i/o (accompanied by freezing).  never had the issue with xfs and with a regular xfs_fsr.  tried vmware's defrag option but it doesn't seem to do anything
<ardchoille> Trunkz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hotbird> hello everybody, can somone please help me with gnome 2.17.91? I am experiencing this error: GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strlcpy ...... everytime i run gnome-theme-manager from control center
<ompaul> Hotbird, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<ardchoille> Hotbird: Is that on Feisty?
<john83> is there anyone here who can help me with som installation problems with ubuntu?
<xtknight> Hotbird: sounds like a gnome incompatibility.  did you try to recompile gnome or something?
<Hotbird> Feisty Fawn yes
<xtknight> !anyone | john83
<ubotu> john83: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ardchoille> Hotbird: Thought so, /join #ubuntu+1
<Hotbird> ok
<Hotbird> tnks
<dpupp> help, i need to format about 80gb into FAT32 so i can use that as a shared space between windows and linux. windows only offers me to format NTFS, and when i try gparted in linux, it just hangs there doing nothing but scanning.
<Psy> gksu users-admin came up with could not display or something
<Psy> i set up one username
<Psy> but i forgot it
<xtknight> Psy: youre in a virtual terminal i assume
<Psy> i'm now in the recovery menu
<ardchoille> Psy: ls /home
<Phatrabbit|2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6231/
<Psy> ls /home gives: oem
<Psy> thats it
<ardchoille> Psy: users-admin is a GUI app and won't work in a vt
<Psy> oh ok
<leso> join #amici_sempre
<xtknight> Psy: not all user names have a /home
<saroth> ok. first of all I have to say i'm new at linux.  my problem is: when i start the install, it goes to the checking og alot of stuff, and everything is OK. but after that it goes to a black screen with a white hyphen in the top left corner
<dpupp> does anyone know a quick way to format a drive into Fat32?
<ardchoille> Psy: Did you install the oem mode?
<xtknight> saroth: it could be a graphics card driver issue.  beyond that, i'm not exactly sure
<Psy> ardchoille - to be honest, i don;t have a clue
<rojo^> saroth: new hardware?
<Psy> i ran the alt installation cd
<saroth> pc from around 97.
<Trunkz> meh.. doesnt seem to work
<ardchoille> Psy: I think you did. Did the system ever ask you to set a username and admin password?
<Trunkz> i did a reconfig of xorg
<Daverocks> dpupp: dosfsck?
<saroth> a P500MHz with a little under 500MB ram
<Frogzoo> dpupp: mkfs.vfat
<xtknight> dpupp: perhaps 'mkfs.vfat -F 32  /dev/blkdev'
<xtknight> otherwise itll be fat12 or fat16
<Trunkz> but.. I'm getting a "no" direct rendering when runnin glxinfo | grep direct
<Aldoliel> saroth: It could just be taking it's time, which cd are you using?
<Psy> i think i remember setting a password - butt hat could have beent he install before that which didnt work ue to lack of ram
<Daverocks> dpupp: yeah, mkfs.vfat , mkdosfs
<Daverocks> things like that
<rojo^> saroth: what kind of video card?
<xtknight> dpupp: -F 32 if you want fat32
<threeseas> any trick to getting youtube sound working on 6.10?
<gw3n>  yo
* dpupp takes note. 
<xtknight> threeseas: it's flash sound probably that isn't working.  common issue that's documented on the forums
<saroth> burnt a image from a 6.06 verssion i downloaded. it's and old graphic card i don't remeber the name of
<saroth> but can check
<ardchoille> Psy: If ls /home returns only oem, I think you installed in oem mode, If that is the case, just boot it up and it will let you setup a user,
<dpupp> mkfs.vfat , mkdosfs -F 32 if you want fat32 ? . ...
<saroth> but might it be the graphic card?
<Psy> ardchoille, it took me to the logon screen
<threeseas> xtknight:thanks
<xtknight> dpupp: yes
<dpupp> ok.
<ardchoille> Psy: Ok, then it may not have been oem.
<dpupp> brb.
<rojo^> saroth: well, it could be that the CD is trying to load a driver that's freezing the graphics card
<saroth> hmm. can try with another card
<rojo^> couldn't hurt
<rojo^> *shrug*
<__Ace2016__> /Archive/Anime/Ouran High School Host Club 1-26/Ouran High School Host Club - 21.avi: 2134 extents found, perfection would be 2 extents
<saroth> have tried with another linux too, freespire, same problem
<xtknight> __Ace2016__: ouch
<__Ace2016__> Anyone wisk to write a defrag app for ext3?
<ardchoille> Psy: You still in recovery?
<Psy> ardchoille, what if i try to create a new user fromt he recovery console?
<gw3n> hi all ! there is a french speaking support aid chanel ?
<Psy> yep
<Aldoliel> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<gw3n> for poor noobs
<ardchoille> Psy: cat /etc/passwd   <-- and look near the bottom of that list to see if you recognise any usernames
* rojo^ hugs gw3n
<xtknight> !fr | gw3n
<ubotu> gw3n: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gw3n> thank rojo
<gw3n> thank
<Aldoliel> !oem | Psy
<ubotu> Psy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Aldoliel> Psy: Look for oem on there
<Psy> none i recognise, oem is there - says temporary user next to it
<xtknight> __Ace2016__: this might work ftp://ftp.uk.linux.org/pub/linux/sct/defrag/   not sure if it works for ext3, but ext3 is based off ext2 so it should
<ardchoille> Psy: Yeah, I think you installed in oem  mode. Not sure how to get into it as I never used that install methond.
<sogen> #ubuntu-pl
<xtknight> __Ace2016__: actually it's proably not a wise idea to try o nxet3
<xtknight> __Ace2016__: on ext3*
<Aldoliel> Psy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<ardchoille> Psy: See the link Aldoliel just posted for you
<Psy> ah yes that looks like how i installed it
<Psy> i couldnt use the live cd as i don't have enough ram on that box
<Aldoliel> Psy: As far as I can tell, just reboot to the login and use 'oem' with no password
<ardchoille> Psy: I thought so, since ls /home returned oem
<dpupp> i think im doing it wrong.... fdisk -l keeps showing the drive as fat16...
<__Ace2016__> xtknight: i'm reformatting it wtih xfs, but i need to burn 25dvds first, maybe more
<Psy> yeah just read that, thanks, i'll try  it now
<meisam> hi im trying to restart apache but it fails whay?
<ardchoille> Aldoliel: That makes sense
<tehmaze> good day
<tehmaze> how would I be able to use a dubset of feisty packages in an edgy installation?
<meisam> meisam@apolo94:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<meisam>  * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server...                                   apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<meisam> (98): make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<meisam> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<meisam> Unable to open logs
<meisam>                                                                          [fail] 
<Aldoliel> ardchoille: Thanks :)
<xtknight> !pastebin | meisam
<ubotu> meisam: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<meisam> xtknight orry
<meisam> sorry
<ardchoille> meisam: There is an answer to that in the wiki tutorial for apache2
<MarcM> davel: not certain, but i think something similar to
<ardchoille> !apache2
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 80 kB
<MarcM> killall -HUP (g,k,x)dm <-- "-HUP" will restart gdm, kdm, or xdm as appropriate ("gnome/kde/xfce display manager")
<meisam> ardchoille where is that would u give me the page?
<ardchoille> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<meisam> ardchoille thx :)
<ardchoille> meisam: There ya go :)
<Julepe79> tell a spanish channel of ubuntu please
<xtknight> !es | Julepe79
<ubotu> Julepe79: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ardchoille> meisam: I think it is near the bottom of the page in the "Trouble shooting" section
<Julepe79> ty!!!
<meisam> ardchoille thanks man i try to find it
<padge_> What is glib?
<charl_ie> !glib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brianski> am i the only one whose /etc/cron.monthly/scrollkeeper freaks out with lots and lots of error messages ?
<brianski> !glibc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brianski> !libc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brianski> heh
<padge_> That's a good one, eh? :)
<rojo^> !libc5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libc5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brianski> i think ubotu must be confused
<padge_> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mackinac> !find glib
<ubotu> Found: glibc-doc-reference, libarts1-mpeglib, libdbus-glib-1-2, libdbus-glib-1-dev, libglib-perl (and 35 others)
<rojo^> !build-essential
<LjL> ewww,
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<brianski> sorry to repeat after the !flood, but... am i the only one whose /etc/cron.monthly/scrollkeeper freaks out with lots and lots of error messages ?
<brianski> (related to unescaped XML entities)
<larson9999> linux rocks
<watson540> Hi, does anyone in here have a lapto? The reason I ask is that I posted a rather intriguing post on the forums. A question about laptops and docking bays under linux. See I just bought an awesome lappy, except the video card sucks, uses shared memory. My propsed solution?? Get a docking bay with PCI slots in it, slap a better video card and tv tuner in the PCI slots and call it a desktop PC! of course the video card would only output to an externa
<brianski> watson540, what is your question? you can do that, same as when you were asking about that yesterday
<ardchoille> brianski: You can also  /query ubotu  and do multiple bot searches there :)
<varkatope> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ardchoille> varkatope: The bot is fat enough ;)
<padge_> Is glib the GNU standard library for compiling programs?
<varkatope> ;
<MoonAngel> yes
<padge_> I'm trying to get an IDE installed... I've found Anjuta but it seems to need glib, which is not in the repositories, afaik
<ardchoille> padge_: Anjuta is in the repos. If you install from the repos, it should pull in all the deps.
<ardchoille> !anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<slippyr4> anyone got a link for where to start with getting nvidia+xorg playing nicely?
<padge_> ardchoille: That is where I got it.
<ardchoille> padge_: You did sudo apt-get install anjuta ?
<padge_> ardchoille: Negative.  I used synaptic package manager.
<ardchoille> padge_: What is the exact problem, then?
<wimpies> anybody here that has setup a bluetooth network connection between a PDA and bluez ?
<padge_> ardchoille: When I try to create a project, it fails with an error that glib and libtool are needed.  I found libtool on the repositiry, but not glib.  And this is not the first time I've needed glib for something.  Also, gcc doesn't compile my programs right and I was thinking this might be related.
<padge_> ardchoille: That's why I want a better understanding of what glib is, glibc, and the difference between them
<mackinac> did it specify a version?
<finalbeta> Anyone has guide/repositories to get beryl 0.2rc2 to run on ATI fglrx?
<padge_> mackinac: me?
<IdleOne> !beryl | finalbeta
<ubotu> finalbeta: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ardchoille> padge_: Have you installed build-essential ?
<padge> ardchoille: Never heard of it.  Checking...
<ardchoille> padge_: apt-cache policy build-essential
<mobal> hy
<padge_> ardchoille: Evidently I haven't, it's working now
<ardchoille> padge_: You really should have build-essential installed if you're going to be coding
<padge_> ardchoille: I did not know about that package.  I thought if I had a few things like, the C library, and a C compiler, I was ready to get going
<ardchoille> padge_: Almost ;)
<padge_> ardchoille: but moving to a more sophisticated environment like an IDE, I figreded if I just got what the program said I needed I'd be in the clear
<padge_> ardchoille: Thanks for your help with that :)
<Seracht> hey
<ardchoille> padge_: You're welcome
<IdleOne> hi Seracht
<padge_> ardchoille: So, do you think those programs that I wrote that compile in g++ but not gcc will compile in gcc now?
<IdleOne> padge, they should
<Seracht> Quick question guys. I have a 320 and a 80gb hdd. Windows is on the 320 and I want to install ubuntu on the 80gb. How should I partition it?
<Seracht> I am thinking 15 EMT3, 1 Swap Area, rest FAT32
<padge_> Seracht: Consider a swap partition to make up the difference between your physical RAM and 1.5 gigs
<padge_> Seracht: Oh, you said that :)
<Seracht> 1 gb for awap
<ardchoille> Seracht: The installer does a good job of partitioning , I've never had to mess with it when running the installer.
<Seracht> er swap
<dimeotane> I'm attempting to do a backup of my home directory, but tar says "tar: /home/dimeo/.contacts.dimeo: socket ignored"
<dimeotane> any idea WTF that means?
<Seracht> dimeotane doesn't it make it all EMT3?
<fong> can anyone help me? i'm getting an error "Unable to install GRUB in (hd0,1)"
<charl_ie> make sure to have a separate /home directory
<padge_> Seracht: You might consider not putting any FAT32 on it
<Seracht> padge_ I wanted it mainly for transferring media files over
<larson9999> Seracht: why the fat32?
<Seracht> from windows to ubuntu
<padge_> Seracht: There's a much better way
<charl_ie> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Seracht> oh?
<charl_ie> provides a ext3 filesystem drive for windows
<dimeotane> Seracht:  what's EMT3?
<padge_> Seracht: There's a driver for XP that allows you to read/write ext3
<Seracht> charl_ie that is ext2 heh
<padge_> Seracht: charl_ie is on the ball here :)
<Seracht> is ext2 == ext3?
<charl_ie> :). http://www.fs-driver.org/ still works for ext3
<ardchoille> Seracht: ext2 = ext3+journal
<Seracht> oh ok :)
<Seracht> sorry, im a nub
<padge_> Seracht: I believe that the difference is transparant
<larson9999> yeah ext2.  if you make it ext3 and windows shuts down unexpectedly you have to fix it.
<ardchoille> Seracht: We all were at one time :)
<dimeotane> ubuntu thrives on nOObs
<Seracht> so which option should I choose then
<Seracht> I got the alternate cd
<dimeotane> fastest growing linux distro
<larson9999> ext2
<Seracht> for AMD64
<Seracht> when it asks for partitioning info
<padge_> Seracht: In my experience, I think that the driver doesn't journal its work, so when you mount it back up in linux, it freaks out and checks the filesystem, but never any major problems though
<padge_> dimeotane: Why are you here?
<fong> lol
<Seracht> aight padge
<Seracht> so
<fong> owned
<padge_> Seracht: aight. :)
<Seracht> which parition option do you guys normally chose
<Seracht> because I cannot have 2 computers up at 1 time
<Seracht> only 1 powercord/monitor
<padge_> Seracht: I would do it like this
<padge_> Seracht: You have your 320 set.  How much RAM do you have?
<Seracht> oh I do not have the live cd btw
<Seracht> i have 1gb
<Seracht> i ahve the alternate cd
<Seracht> when I ran the live cd before...it wouldn't give a signal to my monitor lol
<larson9999> Seracht: if you pick ext3 over ext2 do yourself a favor and print out or bookmark the forum posts about how to recover when windows borks the ext3.
<Seracht> larson9999 heh ok
<Seracht> so should I choose EXT2 then?
<padge_> Seracht: I would format the 80 gig drive with 79.5G EXT3 and the rest swap at the end of the drive
<Seracht> only 500?
<Seracht> I thought you said between 1 and 1.5 heh
<larson9999> Seracht: i would for that partition you plan to share with windows
<padge_> Seracht: To make up the difference between your memory and 1.5
<dimeotane> padge_:  I'll post my question again:   I'm attempting to do a backup of my home directory, but tar says "tar: /home/dimeo/.contacts.dimeo: socket ignored"
<dimeotane> what does that mean? how do I fix this?
<ardchoille> dimeotane: It's a socket, tar won't use it.. that's normal.
<dimeotane> ardchoille: can you elaborate?
<Seracht> padge ok :)
<charl_ie> i'd do 15gig ext3 for / 500mg swap and the rest ext2 for /home
<turbolover> hey guys
* ant30 is away: off
<Seracht> hmm that seems like a good idea too
<dimeotane> the main problem is that tar doesn't complete the backup operation " tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors"
<brianski> the thing about that windows ext2 driver that scares me is what if you get a virus, it can wipe out or screw with files on your linux partition (it doesn't have a read only mode, or even look at access rights)
<padge_> dimeotane: I'm actually no authority on linux.  I'm here for help myself.  I was being snarky when I asked because you made an off-color remark about Ubuntu and its users.
<turbolover> my machine was slow and i got it running alright, and now after several updates it seems to be running slow and somehow vmware got broken, any ideas
<turbolover> ?
<dimeotane> off-color?
<LjL> ok, let us be back to ubuntu support please?
<padge_> offensive
<Seracht> ah crap I forgot what I was gonna say
<Seracht> oh right
<brianski> dimeotane, tar still completes when you get that error. that's what it means by "exit delayed" - what they mean is the exit doesn't happen
<dimeotane> Acutally, I was being quiet enthusiastic about the fact that Ubuntu needs lots of new users !  It has become the fastest growing distro because... thats GOOD!
<Seracht> so charl_ie for your idea 15 emt3, 500 swap, and rest emt2
<Seracht> what mountpoint and things should I use
<padge_> charl_ie: Why ext2 for the remainder portion?
<charl_ie> windows mucking ext3 up
<dimeotane> brianski: so what your saying is that it doesn't quit.. it acutally finished the backup operation?
<padge_> charl_ie: That's a good precaution.
<padge_> Seracht: I agree with charl_ie.
<Seracht> ok
<Seracht> ya I think I will do that
<e-vocr> morn, where does X log errors when not starting?
<Seracht> just question about mount point, primary vs logical
<brianski> dimeotane, it finished,but look thru the output. you probably got error messages about things like sockets not being added to the archive
<Seracht> I don't know how to choose those
<ardchoille> dimeotane: Very basically, you can consider a socket file to be part of the entire connection mechanism that two programs set up when they need to exchange information via a socket. A socket is kinda like a "temporary" file, tar doesn't need it and won't archive it.
<brianski> in general software that uses sockets like that will just re-create them and it's no problem
<|Kerberos> hey folks, i am trying to install ubuntu on a ibm 300GL. The loader starts up fine, but then it seems to be taking a VERY long time to load the rest. The CD is continuing to spin and the hard drive to write, but it's been over 60 minutes and i am still at a black screen. Any ideas?
<charl_ie> i have all my partitions primary
<padge_> Seracht: I don't know.  But guessing without knowing I would go with primary :)
<Seracht> oh
<charl_ie> you can only have 4 primary partitions per hard drive
<Seracht> ok...i put logical last time lol
<Seracht> ah ok :)
<brianski> |Kerberos, have you given the install cde any input at all?
<brianski> it's possible the install cd is just fubared
<Seracht> so even the swap and emt2 should be primary :)
<ardchoille> dimeotane: a socket is not something you need to restore when you restore from a backup anyway
<|Kerberos> none. i ran a cd check and it said everything was fine.
<Seracht> how about mount point
<|Kerberos> i also tried the same cd on a 2.4Ghz, machine and it install fine as well.
<charl_ie> 15gig ext3 for /
<charl_ie> 500mb swap
<dimeotane> wow... thanks guys... I guess I actually got the backup job done right and didnt' even know..  my kindof 'tar' program would give confirmation.. .such as "job completed 10m50s. 10mb/s
<charl_ie> the rest for /home
<Seracht> um
<Seracht> is / = root?
<charl_ie> yup
<Seracht> oh ok
<padge_> Seracht: I don't think it really matters.  Stick the ext2 part on /videos or something
<Seracht> so /home is like another paritition kinda. is it under root?
<padge_> Seracht: Assuming videos is what you're moving around :)
<Seracht> or does ubuntu only have 1 root video
<Seracht> er
<Seracht> root folder
<ardchoille> dimeotane: You can run tar with time:  time tar czf file.tar.gz   (time till tell you how long tar took)
<linc> suggestions for a bit torrent client?
<bulmer> dimeotane: now all you need to find out is, if that back-up is good or not
<dimeotane> yes
<padge_> Seracht: I think he's suggesting using the ext3 partition for /home and /usr and /var and all the linux stuff
<padge_> oh
<padge_> Seracht: and /
<Seracht> no I meant
<charl_ie> no
<Seracht> ?
<charl_ie> use the big ext2 partition for /home
<Seracht> ok
<meisam> #apache
<Seracht> i will try it
<charl_ie> its kind of like "My documents"
<larson9999> padge: it does matter where home is.  you want it on a separate partition.
<Seracht> oh!
<padge_> charl_ie: oooh, then keep the videos in his login's home directory somewhere
<Seracht> ok :)
<padge_> Assuming, again, that videos are what's being moved around :)
<Seracht> also will it install grub on my 320 (with windows) right away
<Seracht> the primary hdd
<charl_ie> yes
<charl_ie> on your master boot record
<Seracht> so that is (hd0)
<chris> anyone know where I can find libmysqlclient_r.so.10.0.0, I need a copy of this library.
<Seracht> even if windows is installed on there?
<padge_> larson9999: Thanks.  I forget things like that.  My mind has been poisoned by microsoft's model of computing.  I'm used to the concept of "if the operating system goes, so does My Documents"
<larson9999> Seracht: my normal recommendation for dual booting is to make the windwos drive the slave and the linux drive the primary.  it's not the only way to do it but i found by experience that it leads to fewer problems
<|Kerberos> any suggestions? ideas?
<larson9999> padge_: yep, that's the reason.  should do the same in windows imo.
<Seracht> larson9999 I tried that last time
<Seracht> and windows wouldn't boot up
<derblubber> ubuntu feisty herd 4 crashes to a emergency shell with error from modprobe while all previous versions run well. can i fix this, in vmware it runs well
<Seracht> IE: I installed windows on the 320 (Which was hd2), formatted hd1 and couldn't use windows again
<Seracht> NTLDR was not found
<ardchoille> chris: Likely one of the -dev packages for libmysqlclient
<padge> No wonder my nick was padge_
<padge> :p
<Seracht> heh
<charl_ie> serachti dont think grub was installed properly then
<Seracht> charl_ie it installed it on the primary I guess
<charl_ie> it should work fine
<ompaul> !fiesty | derblubber
<ubotu> derblubber: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Seracht> and primary only had ubuntu
<mackinac> |Kerberos:  how much ram?
<padge> Is there a good front end for setting up grub?
<larson9999> Seracht: if you did that, the windows boot loader would have been totally intact and there shouldn't have been any issues.
<Seracht> I tried adding it manually to the grub.lst but it couldn't find ntldr
<Seracht> larson9999 I think it is because I formatted the primary hdd (the 80)
<padge> I have like the past 5 kernels and their respective safe-modes on my grub menu, and I'd like to have them gone and the order changed
<Seracht> so it lost the MBR
<padge> and I don't really feel like digging around through a configuration file re-ordering a bunch of text
<watson540> remove them via apt Paavo
<larson9999> Seracht: that wouldn't matter.  you could then just tell your bios to boot from the 2nd drive.
<watson540> err.. padge
<|Kerberos> mackinac: 192? I think. I'm pretty sure i had 3 - 64 sticks in there
<mackinac> might be a problem
<watson540> padge - use synaptic
<Seracht> larson9999 hmmm.....I dunno man I tried that
<Seracht> IE: I swapped the 320 and 80
<Seracht> couldn't find NTLDR
<Seracht> I think I screwed something up
<padge> What was I thinking?
<Seracht> http://www.hezardastan.org/breezy_xp_dualboot/images/partubuntu21.png
<Seracht> should I choose yes here?
<Seracht> or no
<watson540> Seracht - umm yeah anytime youswitch the order of HD's that have os's on them, expect problems
<Seracht> heh ya lol
<chris> ardchoille: could you perhaps expand a bit, is there a way for me to search it out?
<Seracht> >_> <_<
<jctyler1> does anyone out therer know of a linux driver for a brother Multi-function center model7220
<watson540> :), ive been there man..m.any times
<Seracht> whatever learn with every mistake
<charl_ie> seracht: answer yes
<larson9999> Seracht: but when you install linux it will see the windows drive and set up grub to boot it without messing with the windows boot loader.
<Seracht> ok charl_ie thanks
<MoonAngel> ok
<Enselic``> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<|Kerberos> oh, here we go, it's partially loading the GUI. Taking forever!
<jctyler1> do you know where I could find such a thing
<mackinac> |Kerberos:  you might squeek by with 192 ... sound like symtoms of when i tried with 128 (not enough)
<Seracht> watson540 ya, its juist a format....and I formatted earlier so I lost like...microsoft office and drivers haha
<larson9999> Seracht: when you got that message which drive was windows on?  first or second?
<Seracht> larson9999 thats a pic i got from the weh
<Seracht> web
<Seracht> so I didn't install ubuntu yet...again
<Seracht> previously, windows was on the second drive
<Seracht> so it didn't even give me the mesage
<Seracht> alright larson9999, charl_ie, padge, and watson540. Thanks a lot for your help, I am going to try this. will come back if I have any problems
<|Kerberos> 128 isn't enough? what would you recommend?
<Seracht> oh wait 1 more question
<jctyler1> i am looking for a linux driver for a Brother MFC-7220 printer/fax.  Does anyone know where one would be able to find such a thing?
<larson9999> oh.  well, imo you want to get that message with windows as the 2nd drive :)
<Seracht> if I install ubuntu, cna I still install KDE?
<padge> Seracht: Good luck :)
<charl_ie> yes
<Seracht> charl_ie and I can switch back and forth between them?
<charl_ie> sudo apt-get install kubuntu_desktop
<Seracht> oh
<padge> Seracht: There's a package called Kubuntu
<Seracht> padge ya I know
<Seracht> but I would like both
<mackinac> |Kerberos:  192 *might* be enough - 256 would be fine
<Seracht> so I can experience both
<watson540> Seracht - oh yes you could switch between them no problem
<charl_ie> you can switch back and forth
<Seracht> ok cool
<larson9999> Seracht: yep and vice versa.  and most other linux apps.  'gnome' and 'kde' 'apps' is a bit of a misnomer.  you can use apps for one in another
<padge> Seracht: I installed it, and now I get to choose my environment.  It's slick.
<Seracht> alright going to try this
<Seracht> thanks again
<padge> Seracht: But I stayed with gnome.  I got enough of KDE with Knoppix :)
* watson540 prefers aspects of both, buit I always go back to kde
<padge> watson540: I looked, but I don't see anything like what I'm looking for.  Does that mean my trail has hit an end?
<svg> jctyler1: I HAVE A 7220
<watson540> padge - heck no, did you search for 'kernel' in synaptic?
<Matteo_M> hi there
<padge> watson540: I wonder about repositories... Is there a way to add to the list of repositories with Synaptic?
<svg> you can dowload al drivers from brother
<svg> they even have deb packages
<Matteo_M> how can I get the ubuntu livecd??
<padge> watson540: I have before... but I wasn't looking for a grub front-end at the time
<watson540> padge - yes you can, but you dont need to ADD repo's to REMOVE packages :)
<bulmer> Matteo_M: downloaded them from ubuntu site
<jctyler1> thnaks!
<padge> watson540: Well I'm not really ... OH
<cmp1988> Matteo_M: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<watson540> padge - when you remove those old kernels via synaptice or apt, they will automagically update your menu.1st file which is what tells grub what and where your kernels are
<dahoople> Is it OK to ask a ? about feisty on this channel?
<padge> watson540: I don't really want to remove the kernels from my computer
<drivera90> General tech question. When I'm recording a CD and I want it to be readable in like, a car stereo, can I just burn it as a data CD with all the songs in it, or must I burn it as an audio CD? What is the difference?
<Matteo_M> I dont find the livecd iso, everyone works also as livecd?
<padge> watson540: I just want to change what options I have and what order they appear in
<watson540> padge - I thought you said that IS what you wanted, in any case you dont need them especially if you dont have them in your grub menu
<mackinac> Matteo_M:  desktop
<charl_ie> Matteo_M: install CD == live CD
<Matteo_M> ok
<drivera90> Serpentine fills its capacity based on length of tracks instead of size of data, so it gets full really quickly.
<Matteo_M> thanks you
<cmp1988> Matteo_M: Don't download the Alternate Install
<drivera90> :/
<watson540> padge to change what and where, edit /boot/grub/menu.1st
<charl_ie> make sure its the desktop
<padge> watson540: I suppose you're right, if I haven't needed the last 6 minor releases of the kernel so far, I probably won't :)
<padge> watson540: So basically yeah, I'm going to have to dig around in a configuration file :)
<padge> watson540: No pretty front-end
<watson540> padge - afaik not for just editing the optins of grub although i may be wrong,,,coulda swore there WAS a gui ap out there for editing such things
<ardchoille> padge: Always best to keep at least two kernels. There was recently a kernel problem in Dapper that  wouldn't allow us to upgrade and fix something that went wrong in the kernel package.
<mei> hi guys sorry im trying to start or restart the apache2 but it gives me an error here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6236/
<watson540> might want to search the forums
<larson9999> heck, they all look alike to me
<dahoople> Using minicom in edgy eft with a USB to serial dongle I chose serial "port" /dev/ttyUSB0.  That no longer appears in /dev.  Any advice?
<padge> ardchoille: I will keep the next most recent kernel then.  But I also want to move other options... Well, I used to want to put Windows XP at the top of the list, but now I really don't :)  However, I do want to change the timeout settings and stuff like that
<Frogzoo> dahoople: has it moved to /dev/ttyUSB1
<ardchoille> padge: Yeah, I made some changes to mine too.
<cmp1988> When I edit my /boot/grub/menu.lst to take out a useless entry, should I just delete what it is?
<cmp1988> like after a kernel update
<dahoople> Frogzoo:  Sorry.  My cut 'n' paste missed that I was using feisty now and that it had dissappeared.
<fong> help, should there be a /boot directory?
<fong> installation is not yet complete btw.
<cmp1988> let install complete
<lastnode> fong, yes, there is generally a /boot dir
<padge> watson540: ardchoille: One thing I'm wondering about.  right now I'm running 2.4.something for the K7, and the update notifier wants me to get 2.6.something, but it's all for the i386
<vasser> hello
<padge> watson540: ardchoille: How much performance difference is there for having your kernel compiled for a processor that has been out less than two decades?
<Frogzoo> dahoople: does tail -f /var/log/messages pick up the dongle on insert?
<fong> i'm having problems with completing the installation, as i got an error in the GRUB installation... it states unable to install GRUB in (hd0,1)
<watson540> padge - nah dont get that.. ibelieve the 'generic' kernel now is for all arch's?
<Enselic``> Is it safe to simply dpkg -r after dpkg -i with a compiled 2.6.20 kernel?
<dahoople> Frogzoo:  <head slap!>  Good call.  Not enough caffeine this AM.  Will check.
<watson540> you should have been using 2.6 all along anyway ":) 2.4 is ancient
<ardchoille> padge: I'm not a good one to help with that because I have always just let the pm handle the kernel.
<mackinac> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<lastnode> padge, it's for i386, i686 <-- those are merged to -generic
<lastnode> sorry
<vasser> i want to install some sort of a linux distrebution as a server, which one should i use ?
<lastnode> what ubotu said
<watson540> padge - I believe you willl be ok if you get the 'generic' or 'i686'
<vasser> (it doesn't need to have X in it)
<Enselic``> vasser: try Ubuntu Server
<lastnode> vasser, you'd expect us to say ubuntu, and we generally will.
<ardchoille> lastnode: Ah, thanks. I didn't know that.
<lastnode> vasser, though, to be fair, debian is an excellent choice too.
<vasser> Enselic``: will i be able to tell it not to install X ?
<padge> watson540: That's another question I was going to ask.  What processor has come out in the last decade that doens't support i686 instructions?  Can't we call i686 compatible enough?
<Enselic``> vasser: I gues
<Frogzoo> vasser: probably dapper LTS
<watson540> padge - yes..and very safely at that :)
<vasser> and install disc that will allow me to install via ssh ?
<lastnode> vasser, the server doesnt install x by default
<padge> watson540: So why are they putting out i386 builds? :)
<watson540> padge - cause linux supports ALL machgines :) people in ethiopia might not be able to afford that new dual core :)
<padge> I mean, I would get an i386 build if I were using a pentium or something
<lastnode> padge, here in sri lanka, a lot of people are still using old pentiums
<lastnode> that's the great thing about linux, choice
<ardchoille> padge: I use Ubuntu on a PII
<padge> ardchoille: You've got 686 instructions then
<ardchoille> padge: Yes
<watson540> 686 goes down to P1
<padge> watson540: P Pro
<watson540> ah.. though p1 preceded p pro
<Adyeths> I"m having a strange problem with my printer now. Not sure where to go to find the answer. I can print SOME stuff, such as plain text files, but other stuff such as pdf or postscript files I am completely unable to print. Up until yesterday I was able to print them. Anyone here who might know what I can do to correct this problem or find out what caused it?
<padge> watson540: The P1 and P1 w/mmx didn't have i686 instructions
<ghatak> Hi guys, suggest a similar player to XMMS or better  ...... :)
<watson540> thought*
<Enselic``> ghatak: Banshee
<ardchoille> ghatak: Beep Media Player?
<padge> watson540: It does, but the P Pro was the first chip to do i686 instructions
<watson540> padge - I coulda swore they were all 686's when it got to pentium but maybe you're referring to the short lived 585, its been so long ago sinc eI had that old 486/66 DX :)
<Frogzoo> !audacious | ghatak
<ubotu> ghatak: A !repository for the Audacious audio player now exists: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<watson540> err.. 586
<Enselic``> !2.6.20
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2.6.20 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enselic``> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<padge> watson540: That is an i586 :)  And it really wasn't that short lived
<padge> watson540: aha, sucker!  I had a DX4-100 :)
<watson540> it seems short lived in hindsight, but of cours ei was only about 14 at the time as well :)
<ghatak> Frogzoo: have use it, XMMS can do that all :)
<watson540> padge - hey I still have an old Tandy 8088 sitting down here in my basement :) complete with CGA screen!
<watson540> surely it'll be worth some douigh someday :) heh
<padge> watson540: CoCo 3.  6 feet away ready to hook up :)
<ardchoille> watson540: Wowsers!
<watson540> padge - heh, my tandy still even plays chessmaster 3k lol
<dahoople> Frogzoo:  from /var/log/messages it IS still /dev/ttyUSB0.  Here is oupput:  usb 1-2: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by ftdi_sio while 'brltty' sets config #1
<dahoople> ftdi_sio ttyUSB0: FTDI USB Serial Device converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0
<padge> watson540: Computers and chess is funny.  So can it whip you every time?
<kane77> how do I make some network service available (eg webserver)? (there is something like hosts allow but I cant remember where)
<bigbang14> hi!
<padge> watson540: On the 3rd difficulty setting of 13, the NES takes about 45 seconds to my 5 minutes per turn, and beats me.
<charl_ie> hi bigbang14
<bigbang14> how can i disable my login screen and logo auto?
<watson540> padge - heh, the NES is no 'deep blue' :)
<watson540> I would probably get beat quicker though :)
<charl_ie> system > administration > login windows
<padge> watson540: and I'm clearly no Kasparov :)
<watson540> padge - eheh, noted
<padge> watson540: The NES is some crappy chip... a 6809 I think, clocked at 1.4MHz with 2kb of working RAM
<padge> 6809 modified
<watson540> 2K of ram! wow.
<charl_ie> bigbang14: then go to the security tab, then check enable timed login
<charl_ie> then select the user and the delay
<bigbang14> charl_ie: cheers
<bigbang14> charl_ie: what about automatic login?
<charl_ie> logs in straight away i presume
<MoonAngel> ssh key
<bigbang14> ok
<sh> hello~
<charl_ie> hi
<cmp1988> Which kernel is Feisty gonna be using? The latest 2.6.20?
<crick> hi all! anyone knows how to transfer files between sony-ericsson k300i and PC via irda?
<zyth> crick, the usb works fine for that phone (I have one)
<zyth> and its faster too
<BigMac> hey how would I go about making a backup of xorg.conf
<p01n7> is there a channel for server specific help?
<zyth> BigMac, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<crick> 4zyth, I have a belkin usb irda and I want to connect my k300i with it
<[jonne] > hi, i screwed up royally, and i can't get X to work any more. How do I reset everything? tty is nice and all, but a gui would be better ;)
<zyth> crick, ahh.  Couldn't tell you, I don't use irda, slooooowwww.
<Frogzoo> cmp1988: => 2.6.20
<[jonne] > I'm using the livecd now
<charl_ie> [jonne] : did you try init 3
<[jonne] > init 3  ?
<howlingmadhowie> jonne: how about checking to see if gdm is running? ps aux | grep gdm
<crick> I have installed irda-utils & openobx-apps but I don't know how to configure it
<[jonne] > gdm is running, but x gives an error when it tries to start
<Frogzoo> has anyone compared 16 bit & 32bit pcmcia to CF converters, and is there much of a difference
<howlingmadhowie> jonne: start by killing gdm
<daveR> how can i install fonts such as verdana and arial on ubuntu? where can i get them from too?
<howlingmadhowie> jonne: have you been playing with xorg.conf?
<Frogzoo> !fonts | daveR
<[jonne] > yes, a lot
<ubotu> daveR: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<howlingmadhowie> jonne: what are you trying to do? install a graphic driver?
<desp> hi all
<[jonne] > and i'd like to run whatever ubuntu did when i initially installed it
<desp> something wrong happend with me
<desp> i cant access as root
<howlingmadhowie> jonne: you may have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup or similar
<howlingmadhowie> desp: doesn't sudo work?
<[jonne] > the latest kernel update broke beryl and the nvidia driver
<[jonne] > and i was trying to fix that
<howlingmadhowie> jonne: oops.
<desp> desp is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported
<howlingmadhowie> jonne: which nvidia driver are you using? nv or nvidia?
<desp> I changed user/group the i got the problem
<Frogzoo> desp: reboot to recovery mode & add yourself back to the admin group
<desp> iam not admin
<[jonne] > it tried both, they both don't work
<Frogzoo> desp: bingo
<desp> ok
<howlingmadhowie> jonne: strange that nv doesn't work
<Dheeraj_k> i miss these feature a lot in ubuntu :( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFQ7ivaXXEU&NR and this is important http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFQ7ivaXXEU&NR
<howlingmadhowie> jonne: what card have you got?
<chris> who knows the 3 letter command to show your working directory, I can't for the life of me remember it?
<[jonne] > isn't there an easy command to run whatever the installer/liveCD ran?
<howlingmadhowie> chris: pwd
<chris> howlingmadhowie: lol, ty
<howlingmadhowie> jonne: there is something, let me have a look:
<[jonne] > or even better, could i copy xorg.conf from the liveCD (which I'm running now) to /etc/X11/
<leny> Hi channel. Does anyone know how to get AUCTeX mode working in xemacs21 on Edgy?
<[jonne] > i mean /media/etc/X11/, as that's where i mounted my old FS
<shiv> How do I get xchat to autojoin channels on connect?
<vasser> is the server install cd starts in gui ?
<vasser> cuz i need one in text
<howlingmadhowie> i'm not sure how live cds work. it's possible there isn't a real xorg.conf on there, but it gets made when you start the cd
<[jonne] > vasser: no
<vasser> or some install cd that even allows ssh install
<base> hello i  need help with ubuntu
<[jonne] > that's what i mean, that xorg.conf should at least work, right?
<peegy> can i move the harddrive with ubuntu installed on it to another computer and it would work?
<howlingmadhowie> jonne: there is a program called nvidia-xconfig
<bulmer> peegy: with exact hardware..yes
<ysop> @peggy if the other comp has the same hardware, then yes
<erUSUL> peegy: it should boot it in recovery mode and reconfigure X
<peegy> and what if the hardware isnt the same?
<erUSUL> ysop: no need to be the same hardware all the people that uses ubuntu uses the same kernel and drivers
<howlingmadhowie> jonne: what card have you got? nvidia stopped supporting my card a few releases back
<chris> [jonne] : your aware anytime your kernel changes you have to reinstall the nvidia drivers, have you tried envy?>
<[jonne] > i tried envy, and it didn't work
<hossasaur> hello, i'm having troubles with vista/ubuntu dual boot
<[jonne] > i tried both beta and stable
<howlingmadhowie> jonne: what graphicscard have you got?
<base> hello can anyone help me
<chris> [jonne] : looks like you got to do it the old fashioned way then, just pretend you never had any drivers installed, because you basically have to re-do the nvidia drivers once your kernel has changed
<Adyeths> ok, now I'm really confused. I have SOME pdf documents that I can print. But I have others that will not print no matter what I try. they show up in the print queue. But they are stopped and will not start. Does anyone have any idea how to figure out what the problem is?
<smoenux> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<howlingmadhowie> jonne: so download the driver from nvidia.com and install it per hand...
<novice> can anyone help me to install 3dchess.deb file which is in my HDD
<hossasaur> i installed vista first, then ubuntu.  vista didn't like grub on its mbr, and i accidentally resized the ntfs partition.  so, i formatted and reinstalled vista.  i'd like to re-configure grub. i'm reading a quick guide, but it suggests to put grub on hd0, and says that should be the drive where linux is located.  in my case, that's the partition vista is located.
<hossasaur> any ideas?
<[jonne] > i just want it to work with the nv driver ;)
<watson540> novice - dpkg -i file.deb
<leny> novice  use the command sudo dpkg -i 3dchess.deb
<howlingmadhowie> jonne: it's strange that it doesn't. have you gone through xorg.conf cutting out the extra sections the nvidia configuration script puts in?
<watson540> hossasaur - for one i can tell you windows likes to be on the first partition of the first drive
<vox754> peegy: the important thing is to install all necessary "drivers". Your Ubuntu install may have all the necessary drivers to make it work as you say; if it doesn't work, then you need to twitch the system.
<leny> base: perhaps fire away
<watson540> hossasaur - other than that just type 'grub-install /dev/hd0'
<novice> watson: y can't we use sudo apt-get install file.deb??
<Milosch> what is the RightWay to get xorg sources for ubuntu?
<watson540> novice - you can, essentially they both do the same thing, apt uses dpkg :)
<vox754> hossasaur: I don't think many Ubuntu people have rushed to the stores to buy Vista to dual boot...
<[jonne] > howlingmadhowie: i copied the liveCD xorg.conf file over my old one. I'll try it this way
<novice> watson:but its showing some error when i use dat command
<[jonne] > need to reboot now
<watson540> vox754 - heh, i second that.
<chris> vox754: heh :)
<watson540> novice - what is the error?
<brann> is there a way to tell gnome not to decorate a specific window (i.e. no title bar at all for this window)
<ysop> vox754: roflmao
<vox754> watson540, chris, ysop : thank you. Just my opinion.
<chris> brann: try #gnome
<novice> watson:"couldn't find dat package"
<chris> !vista | hossasaur
<ubotu> hossasaur: vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<padge> I'm having some trouble getting new window manager themes
<Milosch> i.e. I want to compile the ivtv xdriver and need sources, but want to be sure it will load with my currently install xorg
<padge> I've downloaded some 'gtk-engines-whatever' theme packages... Is there something else I have to do to get them to appear in my list of themes?
<Adyeths> does anyone have any idea how to fix this printing problem that I'm having?
<Frogzoo> padge: drag them into theme manager to install them
<base> hello
<base> jejejej
<vox754> Adyeths, I'm sorry. I've got no clue.
<novice> watson:"couldn't find package 3dchess_0.8.1-11_i386.deb
<base> hello can any one help me ?
<Adyeths> thanks vox754
<leny> base: Perhaps I can?
<padge> Frogzoo: Well, I downloaded them using the synaptic package manager... It didn't tell me where it put them.  Since it didn't I figured it did the work for me :|
<base> ok
<vox754> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ookami> Hi, In windows my drive partition shows as fat32, in linux fdisk reports it beeing fat 16. wtf? how do i make SURE linux will write at it as fat32? ...
<base> i am trying to install ubuntu in my laptop
<Frogzoo> padge: oh that's different
<k31th> wats the latest stable release atm ?
<novice> !info installing .deb files
<leny> base: What sort of laptop what sort of CD?
<ubotu> Package installing does not exist in edgy
<ookami> in short, how do i change a fat16 to fat32 in linux?
<hossasaur> ubotu: i actually prefer vista to linux
<maquivex> hi
<k31th> hossasaur: lol you troll
<maquivex> who speack sapish?
<mido> hello
<base> i have an hp pavilion dv 5000 and i have the live cd
<ysop> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maquivex> sorry spanish
<k31th> !latest
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<padge> Frogzoo: So I went and got one and used the theme manager's install dialog and browsed to it... it opened it and said that everything was great and that it could now be selected from the list
<padge> Frogzoo: except... it's not on the list.
<mackinac> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<k31th> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<mindstate> hey everyone..i used mdf2iso to convert a .mdf to a iso file..once i get the iso i try to mount it..and i get some weird errors
<GMWeezel> Can a windows screensaver be run in Linux with WINE?
<k31th> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<maquivex> gracias ubotu
<k31th> !stable
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<novice> !.deb files
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deb files - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjr> GMWeezel, probably, of course depends if it hits any Wine bugs
<padge> Frogzoo: oh, wait.
<vox754> ookami, seem odd. Try giving more info. What WIndows?
<k31th> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<vox754> !fesity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fesity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjr> GMWeezel, not sure if you can integrate them with the xscreensaver framework very easily, tho
<vox754> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<GMWeezel> mjr: Thought so because if I remember right, windows screensavers are just EXEs with a different extension.
<mjr> GMWeezel, that's correct
<mackinac> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<vox754> maquivex, you have any specific question?
<leny> base: Go  ahead what does or does not happen, or are you wanting a walk-through?
<finalbeta> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<maquivex> mmm si redes
<mindstate> hey everyone..i used mdf2iso to convert a .mdf to a iso file..once i get the iso i try to mount it..and i get some weird errors . "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, ..."
<ookami> vox754, in windowsXP my drive reports as fat32... in in ubuntu 6.06 it shows as fat16 (according to fdisk -l).... Id like to make sure both OS see this partition as fat32.
<base> leny: i it just froze in 64 % and didint continue
<Mattias> how can i make update application ignore some specefic applications to not get downgraded/upgraded?
<mido> hello every body
* cyphase is going to install warty warthog in a virtual machine
<padge> Frogzoo: Nevermind.  Thanks anyway, though
<novice> i used the command dpkg -i to install 3dchess .... wat is the next command to complete the installation
<desp> I cant change the user and login as admin
<vox754> ookami: Is there a real problem with that, or just curious? I think that it may be FAT16, though I'm gonna check how to find out.
<desp> what can i do
<leny> base: how long did you leave it for?
<Paddy_EIRE> for some reason my "caps lock" key has stopped working in ubuntu
<desp> i cant use sudo
<mindstate> novice: it should be installed
<Chousuke> desp: Why?
<desp> i changed my user name
<Chousuke> hmmh
<novice> mindstate: it's showing setting up 3dchess...... but afterwards it shows nothing
<desp> then i coldnt log in as admin
<maquivex> red window from Ubuntu?
<vox754> ookami: My only thought right now is that you try some partitioning program like GParted so you can view graphically your partitions. Maybe you get more info with that.
<Chousuke> how did you change it?
<desp> cant even use sudo commnds
<desp> users/group
<Chousuke> what kind of error does it give you?
<desp> desp is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Chousuke> I see
<unop> desp,  how did you "change" your username-- did you create a new user or modify your user's name?
<ookami> vox754, if im correct fat16 does not handle continuous files larger than 4gb? ... and fat32 does?... i could be wrong. i dont want such limitations but i want to keep share between lin and win. i do Anime music video editing (large files)
* ant30 is back (gone 01:09:04)
<hotti> what file is used to set dns-addresses?
<vox754> maquivex: seems you are having a hard time with the diccionario. Well, let me tell you that I haven't tried setting a network connection between Windows and Ubuntu, so I can't give you specific details.
<unop> desp,  what does the "id" command return?
<chris> hotti: /etc/network/interfaces
<unop> hotti,  /etc/resolv.conf
<chris> unop: oops
<bigbang14> im get this from quicktime movie "(no video)" and and a black patch where the video should be. any ideas?
<desp> sudo -i
<ookami> vox745, gparted just hangs when i try running it... it stays at "scanning" .... and "disk" wont list under administrative.
<jussi01> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<donatello1> how do i adjust keyboard detection settings?
<chris> ls
<hotti> unop: but everytime i boot my computer i get the old 192.168.254.254 dns instead of my isp's :/
<vox754> ookami, NO. You are wrong. FAT32 only supports up to 4 GB, FAT16 supports even less. So, unless you have and old DOS3.0 install, you probably you have FAT32.
<novice> can anyone help me to install .deb files
<mindstate> novice: try installing 3dchess via synaptic ..its there
<unop> hotti,  do you get an IP address from a router?
<Mattias> where is the ubuntu blacklist for apps synaptic should just ignore?
<desp> so
<ookami> AH! i see. thanks vox754. that clears that up
<mindstate> hey everyone..i used mdf2iso to convert a .mdf to a iso file..once i get the iso i try to mount it..and i get some weird errors . "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, ..."
<unop> hotti,  in otherwords .. is your IP address DHCP based?
<novice> mindstate: i tried dat way also ....... it shows installed..... where shld i see
<hotti> unop: yes
<MarcM> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mindstate> novice: type 3dchess in the terminal see if that works
<Mattias> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<unop> hotti,  you should be able to rectify this from the router then
<Mattias> !ignore
<ubotu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<Mattias> hmmm
<donatello1> novice, you can install .deb files with the command dpkg -i <package name>
<drivera90> Does anyone know how to split text onto two columns in Open Office's Word Processor?
<{Nathan}> How do I install the "x.org development/sdk package for my distribution"? I am running edgy eft.
<Mattias> !downgrades updates
<vox754> ookami, take a look at this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAT16 Also, if you want to share folders, you can use ext3. Nowadays there is a plugin for WinXP that reads ext3. I haven't used it, though.
<mindstate> Mattias: /msg ubotu
<Mattias> mindstate: doesnt matter, that boot gives irrelevant answers
<Mattias> bot*
<unop> hotti,  you should be able to configure your router to provide clients with DNS servers from the ISP or a list your provide
<mindstate> Mattias: then stop asking it questions :)
<novice> mindstate: can u temme the exact code...
<novice> to run it in terminal
<Mattias> mindstate: do you know where the blacklist for synaptic is? like ignore an app from getting into that update app (upgraded an application manually because of old repos) now it tries to downgrade
<mindstate> novice: to install a .deb file "sudo dpkg -i file.deb" ..works fine when i do it
<Dr_willis> of course that wont install all the dependencies.
<njero> hey all, I was trying to help my cousin setup a split boot on his Dell Dimension. I read some horror stories last night about the DELL partition. Anyone have good links or advice before I proceed?
<mindstate> Mattias: no i dont..sorry dude
<novice> after showing setting up 3dchess ........ it strucks there
<Dr_willis> njero,  may be a VERY good idea to track down a 2nd hd for him to install and boot from.
<ivx> njero, the only thing is that windows backup partition
<njero> hmmm
<vox754> njero, I've read them too. Hopefully I don't own one. I think there is plenty of info in the forums.
<Dr_willis> ive heard stories about dell and their cost cutting methods..
<atomiku> LjL you here?
<storkme> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<storkme> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<mindstate> novice: just play 2d chess lol
<Dr_willis> lets use up a large % of the users hd...  just to make our life easier.
<ivx> njero, i would back up all files, then install windows from a real windows disk, then do ubuntu
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: The first thing I do with a hd like that is repartition the whole thing
<novice> mindstate:k... thanx dude.....
<silya> Hi all! When I login on my PC through vnc xfce4session starts, but then "Keyboard layout Switcher" disappears and I add him by hand again. What is the problem?
<njero> yikes... okay... it is hard to ignore that advice...
<ivx> njero, actually, i would just skop windows, but you know
<njero> me too :)
<donatello1> how do i adjust keyboard detection settings?
<njero> but Cedega+Wow is not to his liking :)
<njero> ivx, Dr_willis... thanks...
* Dr_willis gave up on WoW - irc is more rewarding.
<Dr_willis> :)
<unop> Mattias,  this ought to help pin packages at a particular version : http://people.debian.org/~osamu/downgrade.html
<ivx> njero, np
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: lol
<Dr_willis> plus i dont get Pkilled..
<Dr_willis> :)
<njero> lol
* Dr_willis sits in a channel waiting for a named beast to respawn....
<{Nathan}> Dr_willis: I wish I could get my friends to do the same
<njero> When you start getting /kick'ed though...
<Mattias> unop: odd thing is wxpython 2.8 is stable and should be in the repos
<DanZ> hey, im a newb. I just did "sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl". how do I get into the xgl window manager now?
<{Nathan}> njero: We still respawn
<Dr_willis> all my 'friends' are playing vanguard right now.. my PC aint got enough power to play it.. plus its by SONY.. plus its $50 so *#*@&*@ the game
<Dr_willis> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Una^> Hey, I am trying to get a core dump to debug a segfault in my program but I don't seem to be able to find it... I have set ulimit -c unlimited but it still does not seem to be creating the dump. Any ideas?
<donatello1>  how do i adjust keyboard detection settings?
<kent> is there problems with nvidia-legacy in feisty? I get this from running glxgears: http://pastebin.com/883044    and glxinfo core dumps.
<mindstate> hey everyone..i used mdf2iso to convert a .mdf to a iso file..once i get the iso i try to mount it..and i get some weird errors . "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, ..."
<vox754> Una^, wow that's something I don't read very often. I'm sorry I can't help you.
<unop> Mattias,  what do you mean "stable" in reference to -- that could be a debian term to differentiate between their testing, unstable and stable distros (like dapper, edgy feisty on ubuntu)
<ivx> mindstate, what command did you use
<donatello1> how do i adjust keyboard detection settings?
<njero> Dr_willis, ivx: I once hacked out the ntldr to do a split boot without grub. That might be another option. I wonder does 6.10 allow you to install without grub?
<__doc__> hi, I've got a dell inspiron 1100 and a us robotics maxg usb wireless adapter, how do I make that work on ubuntu?
<Una^> vox754, heh no worries ill ask elsewhere
<Mattias> unop: latest stable from wxPython's own site, which is version 2.8.1.1
<mindstate> ivx:  sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0 <ISO_File> <Mount_Point>
<Mattias> unop: also the applications i use needs it, or they do not work
<vox754> donatello1, you want to switch layouts?
<ivx> njero, i have never seen an option to not install it, don't know for sure
<Dr_willis> njero,  i just use a 2nd hd.. and use the bios boot options to boot that hd.. that way windows never gets touched at all.
<donatello1> mindstate: How do i change my keyboard format?
<ivx> mindstate, specify the file system in there, prolly ext3
<njero> okay... sounds saner... :)
<vox754> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<mindstate> donatello1: system --> preferences --> keyboard
<donatello1> vox754: no my keyboard is not correctly detected.. i cant print the double quote character
<{Nathan}> I'm in gnome, and I have KDE installed. How do I switch to it?
<mindstate> ivx: ok ill try that
<ivx> mondstate, i don't know for sure though, but i got there error when i didn't have that paremeter once
<findeton> hi there
<mindstate> ivx: can't hurt to try it..brb
<Tiako> Hey
<unop> Mattias,  what is the name of the package again?
<vox754> __doc__, browse your hardware here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<donatello1> mindstate: i can print a sort of double quote by pressing shift+comma+comma
<unop> Mattias,  err, full name i.e. -- dpkg -l | grep -i wxpython
<Mattias> unop: all related to wxPython is libwxbase, libwxgtk, python-wxgtk, python-wxversion, they try to update to version 2.6 which is from 1 year ago or something
<donatello1> mindstate: changeing the layout did not help
<opshlds> hello all. I'm trying to do a multi boot of xp and dapper drake (alt install ) with 3 hard drives. Xp is already installed. Could anyone hook me up with some grub settings for the menu.lst and how i should set it up to install from my harddrive?
<vox754> donatello1, I think you can select different keyboards from "gnome-keyboard-properties"
<mindstate> donatello1: sounds dumb, but maybe ur keyboard is dirty
<Mattias> unop: update -> downgrade i mean
<Tiako> Does anyone use Folding at Home?
<findeton> i've got this problem: i'm trying to compile a program called gtkguitune in ubuntu but i can't. When running ./configure it says i need to have installed Qt (>= Qt 3.0.1) (headers and libraries). The funny thing is that I've got installed libqt3-headers version 3.3.3
<donatello1> mindstate: no its not.. all keys work well in windows (my comps dual booting)
<findeton> it says: "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.1) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!"
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: where are you clicking for the double quote?
<mindstate> findeton: i think it needs the dev files
<findeton> uhm
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: i am using shift+comma+comma
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: and get this: 
<mindstate> thats weird
<mindstate> lmao
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: what do you get with shift+2?
<opshlds> i'm a newbie in linux and i'm not quite ready to drop windows
<Dextorion> Aaawww...  stuffed of pancakes!!!
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: i get @
<Dr_willis> shift-comma-comma?
<{Nathan}> findeton: You have the headers, but I think you still need the libraries. Search packages.ubuntu.org for them.
<findeton> mindstate: which dev files?
<mindstate> opshlds: sometime u gotta just jump into it
<vox754> __doc__, your card seems to be under the U in the ndiswrapper list. It has a broadcom chipset so chances are it may work with a native driver.
<findeton> thanks {Nathan} i'll try
<donatello1> Dr_willis: thats a kind of double quote i get... does not seem proper... ()
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: what sort of keyboard have you got? us american?
<findeton> uhm
<findeton> i've got libqt4-dev installed
<findeton> !
<mindstate> findeton: then try wuth {Nathan} said
<storkme> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<{Nathan}> libqt3-dev?
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: i think so.. looks like all other keyboards... (has a dollar ($) no euro)
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: what happens when you click shift+'
<findeton> {Nathan}:  nor that one :P i'll try what u said
<findeton> oh
<findeton> yes
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: it does not print anything
<findeton> i've got libqt3-dev installed
<babo> This is really, really, really annoying. Something keeps pressing the mouse button. My caret keeps jumping up to the cursor point. It's not me. I'm not touching it...
<opshlds> Would anyone know why my system would reboot just after loading initrd going into the install?
<findeton> lol
<vox754> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: just to make sure we're talking about the same thing, ' is the key to the right of enter
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: oops, left of enter :)
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: it is to the left...
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: we are talking about the same thing... sorry about the confusion with the comma
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: what do you usually click to get double quotes?
<quaal> http://www.collegehumor.com/picture:1741701
<[{-Thanatos] }-> Hi there ubuntu gods. I just downloaded and installed my first linux distro. Of course, it was ubuntu. Anyone have a couple minutes for some noobish questions?
<vox754> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: in windows i just type shift+(apostrophe)
<mindstate> wow another person from nyc..hiya Winter_Nyc
<[{-Thanatos] }-> Ok, thanks
<[{-Thanatos] }-> I have 2 physical hard drives
<donatello1> now i have a very ugly apostrohe (got by typeing shift+apostrophe+apostrophe)
<[{-Thanatos] }-> I seem to have borked my XP partition, but that's fine with me, if i can get ubuntu working
<findeton> can i ask if i can ask if i can ask a question?
<quaal> findeton, ha
<Dextorion> ;p findeton
<vox754> findeton, NO!
<findeton> ;)
<[{-Thanatos] }-> I like the atmosphere here.
<Dextorion> hehe
<samiam010203> hello all
<Dextorion> hey
<[{-Thanatos] }-> I have a bunch of media on my second hard drive, and it's in NTFS. how can i access it in ubuntu?
<speedwolf> Hi, is this a place for Ubunto noobs?
<quaal> [{-Thanatos] }-, we dont need to be fluffed. just ask the question.
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: strange that it doesn't work
<vox754> !mounting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Dextorion> mount -t ntfs /dev/hd** /mnt/yourmountdirectory
* [{-Thanatos] }- takes the dicks out of his mouth
<Dextorion> or soemthing like that.
<Chadarius> OK I'm losing my mind with with Lirc and an IR Blaster I'm setting up. None of the howto's are working for me... anyone out there get this working that can help?
<donatello1> yes... i cant type the apostrophe that you get... this is what i get 
<opshlds> Anyone willing to give some pointers on doing a multi boot of Dapper drake with XP on the primary hard drive using grub or something easier?
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: where have you tried to enter a double quote? in an irc client on the console?
<vox754> Chadarius, Is that remote control?
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: i can get an apostrphe like this: 
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: looks like an accent mark to me
<ameinke> grub is easy
<Chadarius> vox754:  Yeah... setting up a transmitter to control cable box for Mythtv
<[{-Thanatos] }-> ok, so i open the terminal, and type that in?
<Dr_willis> I dont even have a   key
<Dr_willis> `  '  "   thats it..
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: what does your apostrophe next to the accent mark look like? can you enter all the things you get?
<howlingmadhowie> ,.;:'`" :)
<opshlds> I take that as a no?
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: ive tried typing double quotes in gedit
<vox754> [{-Thanatos] }-, where /dev/hd* is your partition. Better paste what is in "sudo fdisk -l" use the pastebin
<Dextorion> [{-Thanatos] }-:  yeah.  Make a directory for it first. Where you want to mount your ntfs partition.
<enry183> somebody know about EpiOS?
<enry183> someone succeeds to signal where to make a download to me of EpiOS?
<ameinke> no
<vox754> !pastebin > [{-Thanatos] }-
<ameinke> :)
<underdog5004> hi, I'm helping this guy over the phone, and he's got ubuntu (I've got kubuntu). I need to know where and what is the IRC client and Wireless Network chooser thing.
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: i cant type a straight apostrophe. It looks like this 
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: i cant type a good double quote as well: 
<ameinke> opshlds, what's your problem?
<vox754> underdog5004, I use the console to set wireless. The IRC client can be GAIM but he can install Xchat.
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: other keys seem to work correctly
<Paddy_EIRE> how much does "Ekiga" and "Wengo" cost to call someone...are they worth using
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: what's your keyboard set to?
<sebrock> anyone more than me having a problem (or knows what to do) with azureus not shutting down tidy... I get that damn slider with every reboot
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: can you tell me what your keyboard layout is in gnome-keyboard-properties?
<underdog5004> vox754, so...iwconfig?
<vox754> underdog5004, YES sir.
<opshlds> well i'm new to linux and irc for that matter, and I'm trying to install dapper drake onto my second hardrive, i'm using grub4dos, and I keep getting an error when i try to load the grub at the boot menu
<gfxkale> allo
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: it is set to us eng intl (with dead keys)
<underdog5004> ty
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: U.S English. model: generic 105-key (intl)PC
<tcpip> need help installing HP 610c
<varkatope> enry183: i know about it but it seems to be under development atm
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: because of the double quotes my c programs dont compile!
<opshlds> how do i target a user with a message?
<vox754> underdog5004, remember the terminal is great because it does stuff regardless of the desktop, or graphical frontends.
<ameinke> mom
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: i can imagine that printf doesn't like that...
<leny> howlingmadhowie: I got something similar to donatello1 when I mis-instructed the keyboard detection on install.  Fixed it by overwriting /etc/default/console-setup but can't remember where I got the file from.
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: yes!!
<underdog5004> i know, but its boring spelling out commands over the phone...
<vox754> Paddy_EIRE, sorry, never used them...
<donatello1> leny, howlingmadhowie, should i try to edit xorg.conf or something?
<Brismetal> hi, I keep getting a PC Speaker beep when in console and a msg saying it's disableing an IRQ (normally 177) any ideas on how to stop this?
<ubuntu_> not problem
<vox754> sebrock, Azureus crashes also with me. It is a shame.
<tcpip> how can i eject my dvd writers tray from terminal
<Gimpy> hi, I tried to use the ubuntu livecd to test it out, but I don't have a mouse pointer. I looked around but there aren't many straightforward answers for linux newbies like me
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: what happens on a console? ctrl+alt+F1 (ctrl+alt+f7 to return to gnome)
<varkatope> sudo eject
<sebrock> vox754, thing is, it isnt crshing at all, it works fine (well a bit unstable)
<ameinke> opshlds, how does your menu.lst look?
<tcpip> varkatope: i have two burners
<sebrock> But whenever I restart the computer I get the message, it's linked to the java process in some way
<varkatope> sudo eject /dev/...
<leny> donatello1: it can be fixed with xmodmap but it might be the console definition
<Brismetal> Message from syslogd@brismetal at Sun Feb 18 02:57:46 2007 ...
<Brismetal> brismetal kernel: [17180234.852000]  Disabling IRQ #177
<Brismetal> is the error I keep getting
<tcpip> varkatope: how do i chk which device?
<vox754> sebrock, Well, I use the term broadly. It never crashed with me either, but after a reboot, it would no longer start.
<mindstate> tcpip: why not just press the eject button lol
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: 1) when i press shift+apostrphe+a i get a with an umlaut! ()
<ameinke> opshlds, my xchat prints out "Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems"
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: same thing in console too basically
<opshlds> title Windows XP
<opshlds> root (hd1,0)
<opshlds> makeactive
<opshlds> map (hd0) (hd1)
<opshlds> map (hd1) (hd0)
<opshlds> chainloader +1
<opshlds> title Ubuntu "dapper"
<opshlds> Kernel (hd0,0)/dapper/install/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram0 devfs=mount,dall ramdisk_size=17000
<opshlds> initrd (hd0,0)/dapperinstall/initird
<opshlds> sorry everyone, noob at ubuntu and irc
<tcpip> mindstate: i wouldnt be asking if i could do that
<erUSUL> !pastebin | opshlds
<ubotu> opshlds: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vox754> ameinke, you have to use the nickname infront of everything, use the <TAB> key to complete nick names.
<donatello1> leny: how should i try it? just type that at the keyboard?
<kdu432> #synce
<__doc__> vox754: ic, will try
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: that's strange. what does /etc/default/locale contain?
<mindstate> tcpip: i usually right click the cd-drive in gnome..and eject volume
<vox754> __doc__, Alright, check that out.
<ameinke> vox754, yes i know that tab trick
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: it has LANG="en_IN"
<Brismetal> so, can anyone help me with my problem?  I only have that and one more and I'm ready to delete my windows drive
<opshlds> ameinke, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6249/plain/
<tcpip> mindstate: i did that.. but the tray did not come out
<Brismetal> well, maybe 3 now, azureus takes forever to check a torrent downloading
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: what happens if you change the keyboard to uk english and try shift+2 ?
<Chadarius> OK I'm losing my mind with with Lirc and an IR Blaster I'm setting up. None of the howto's are working for me... anyone out there get this working that can help?
<speedwolf> I'm starting to think I didn't make the best decision trying to install Ubuntu on my hardware
<sebrock> vox754, well it's a java problem... try killall java before rebooting and I don't think you will have that message again... what is the name of the shutdown script where I can put that command?
<speedwolf> AMD64, NVidia graphics, USB Wifi
<vox754> ameinke, you may register in the freenode server, but I haven't tried it. You want to talk privately? you can always create a temporary channel.
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: do the changes made in gnome-kbd-props take effect immediately?
<ameinke> opshlds, your root is ram0?
<speedwolf> all seem to be the wrong choices
<ameinke> vox754, thank your for info
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: because it seems to have no effect changeing to uk english... still get a @
<opshlds> ameinke, actually I just saw that, thanks...
<vox754> sebrock, I don't know. I have removed azureus since. The only thing I remember was a message with "core failure" or something like that.
<smoenux> can someone tell me if there is a good tutorial online for using the Terminal Server Client ?
<sebrock> vox754, :(
<Gimpy> hi, I tried to use the ubuntu livecd to test it out, but I don't have a mouse pointer. I looked around but there aren't many straightforward answers for linux newbies like me
<ameinke> opshlds, on the second line of your linux tag i miss a "slash"
<Dr_willis> Gimpy,  what kind of mouse ya got?
<Gimpy> Logitech G5
<Gimpy> "gamer mouse
<Gimpy> heh
<Tiako22> Hey
<bruenig> !hi | Tiako22
<ubotu> Tiako22: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Tiako22> Can someone give me a link that well help a newbie with basic linux commands?
<{Nathan}> Every time I start Ubuntu, it runs gnome -- with KDE inside it. Is there a way to fix it? There's a screenshot of it at nathan.homelinux.org/temp/gnomekde.png
<Tiako22> Something I can print off that will give me all the basics..
<{Nathan}> Just google, there are many tutorials on this
<mindstate> tcpip: i just typed eject in my terminal
<mindstate> and both my cd roms opened one after the other
<opshlds> Is there a way to load grub without the menu gui maybe just console or something?
<mindstate> try that
<bruenig> Tiako22, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommand
<cotyrothery> hi i need some serious help
<bruenig> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ardchoille> !commands | Tiako22
<ubotu> Tiako22: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<{Nathan}> what is your question, cotyrothery?
<tcpip> mindstate: only one is ejecting
<ameinke> opshlds, add "hiddenmenu" to your menu.lst
<cotyrothery> when i try to run ubuntu it some times shows me the desktop and somethimes nothing and the screen goes blacl
<cotyrothery> black
<howlingmadhowie> bloody stupid nvidia proprietary driver.  wouldn't let me come back from a console to gnome and then locked the computer :(
<padge> How can I set an alias for all terminals from startup?
<mindstate> tcpip: is your cdrom showing up in your fstab?
<{Nathan}> cotyrothery: What kind of graphics card to you have?
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: :-)
<colutti> cotyrothery: whats your video card?
<opshlds> ameinke thanks
<cotyrothery> um im not sure
<cotyrothery> 3d agp
<{Nathan}> cotyrothery: lspci | grep VGA
<Gimpy> cotyrothery : make suer you're using the right resolution while in the BootCD menu
* cyphase is booting the warty live cd in a Vm now
<cyphase> VM*
<k31th> hi guys
<ardchoille> padge: Maggie says have a look in ~/.bashrc (look for .bash_aliases)
<bruenig> !hi | k31th
<ubotu> k31th: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<{Nathan}> cyphase: Warty? why would you do that?!
<cotyrothery> what is the right resouloution
<k31th> just upgrading to edgy :s hope it goes well :D
<cyphase> {Nathan}: just to see how different it is
<mindstate> anyone know if pearpc is in the repo's?
<Chadarius> OK I'm losing my mind with with Lirc and an IR Blaster I'm setting up. None of the howto's are working for me... anyone out there get this working that can help?
<padge> ardchoille: thanks
<Gimpy> so does anyone have a fix for my mouse pointer problem?
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: i think xmodmap might help me... but how do i use it?
<tcpip> mindstate: i just checked .. theres only one 'cdrom0' << i think thats my cdburner .. not my dvdnurner
<{Nathan}> cyphase: Cool... I never used Warty before -- learned linux when Breezy was out
<ameinke> vox754, is it possible to use "pastebin" without an webbrowser?
<{Nathan}> ameinke: you can use w3m
<cotyrothery> but when it does show the desktop
<colutti> Gimpy: is it an usb mouse?
<dooglus> {Nathan}: he said 'without a web browser'
<cotyrothery> and i go to click install
* cyphase has been using Ubuntu since the day warty came out, and linux before that
<vox754> ameinke, ??? You mean direct information to another user?
<mindstate> tcpip: add your dvd to your fstab .. "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" .. i'd make a backup copy b4 i altered anything though
<cyphase> although not much before
<mindstate> ill brb
<cotyrothery> nothing happens
<{Nathan}> dooglus: True, but he could really mean without an X11 web browser
<ameinke> {Nathan}, not pissible to use it directly in my "chat-window"?
<Chadarius> ameinke: You can use link or lynx? They are text only terminal browsers
<dooglus> {Nathan}: true, but he could really have meant anything
<padge> ardchoille: I'm wanting to set an alias for all users and all terminals, including the real ones
<tcpip> mindstate: whats the command for mounting temporairly
<cotyrothery> can anyone help
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: i wonder why xmodmap should be important. it should work without it. try a keydump in a console
<ardchoille> padge: What do yo mean? When someone types a command it executes something else?
<{Nathan}> ameinke: you an /msg it to someone if you need to
<padge> ardchoille: Yes, when someone types 'dir' I want it to execute 'ls -l'
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: oh ok...
<bruenig> just teach them ls -l
<dooglus> padge: define it in /etc/bash.bashrc
<colutti> padge: open /etc/bash.bashrc
<GreyGhost> cotyrothery ,nothing whatsoever?
<ardchoille> padge: create the file ~/.bash_aliases and put this in it: alias dir='ls -l'
<colutti> padge:  write alias dir="ls -l"
<cotyrothery> so what do i do
<cotyrothery> i want to install it
<padge> ardchoille: Wouldn't that make it only for my user?
<AJIEXA> hi all
<AJIEXA> help me plz sombody ... i try to use a program (cdcollect) to organize my mp3 CD and DVD and read MP3 tags
<AJIEXA> but i not understand what output plugin i must use ?? so this is man file http://cdcollect.sourceforge.net/faq.php
<AJIEXA> may be sombody worked with them ????
<AJIEXA> thx
<padge> colutti: Thanks
<GreyGhost> cotyrothery ,u mean to say u double clicked "install" and it didnt respond at all?
<ardchoille> padge: Well, yes, you'd need to do that for each user.
<cotyrothery> yep i got nothing
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: can anything be done? .. i need to fix it... ive found the following in my xorg.conf : Section "InputDevice"
<donatello1>         Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"
<donatello1>         Driver          "kbd"
<donatello1>         Option          "CoreKeyboard"
<donatello1>         Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"
<donatello1>         Option          "XkbModel"      "pc104"
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: go to a console (alt + ctrl + F1) and type: dumpkeys > mykeymap.txt
<donatello1>         Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"
<colutti> padge: youre welcome
<sha1sum> what's up all?  I have a suggestion to add to the 6.10 edgy release, but I don't know where to add it on the website... I'm using xubuntu, but I'm unsure of whether the same occurs in other flavors of ubuntu releases... I don't believe that usbhid is loaded as a module post-install by default. I just had no input devices whatsoever and ended up having to cold poweroff and plug in a ps2 so I could add usbhid to /etc/modules [more] 
<donatello1>         Option          "XkbVariant"    "intl"
<donatello1>         Option          "XkbOptions"    "lv3:ralt_switch"
<donatello1> EndSection
<GreyGhost> !paste | donatello1
<ubotu> donatello1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dooglus> padge: ~/... files are only for your user.  /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc are for all users
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: there's your problem: pc104
<ameinke> !paste | ameinke
<cotyrothery> is there a way to install it without live cd
<{Nathan}> padge: For system wide things, use /etc/rc.local
<sha1sum> is there a detection of connected USB devices during install-from-CD?  if so, I was using a KVM switch and it was set to my other system, so that's definitely possible, but if not, maybe usbhid should be added by default?
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: then what should it be? 105?
<speedwolf> anyone know why I can't install an inf file with ndiswrapper?
<vox754> donatello1, DON'T do that. Even if your intentions are good, you may get banned by a bot!
<Gimpy> colutti: Yes, it's a usb mouse.
<speedwolf> it's telling me that can't copy it
<Slasherx3> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: exactly :)
<{Nathan}> speedwolf: sudo
<ameinke> speedwolf, what is the error message?
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: if you're using a normal pc
<donatello1> vox754: isorry.. ill remember next time
<colutti> Gimpy: run this command: lsusb and post the result
<ameinke> {Nathan}, another possibility
<Tiako22> I just fucked up.
<speedwolf> "couldn't copy cdrom0/BCMRNDIS at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135."
<Tiako22> And del like everything on my computer
<ardchoille> Tiako22: You sure did.
<cotyrothery> i have a pc with like 128 mb of ram
<AlexC_> !oops | Tiako22
<ubotu> tiako22: oops: caching HTTP proxy server written for performance. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.23.cvs-2.2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 315 kB, installed size 960 kB
<dooglus> {Nathan}: he's trying to define a global alias.  how is /etc/rc.local any use for that??
<Gimpy> colutti one sec be right back
<cotyrothery> could that be the problem
<AlexC_> woops, wrong command :P
<speedwolf> Nathan: I was sudo
<{Nathan}> dooglus: That runs when the computer boots, so wouldn't that work?
<vox754> speedwolf, go to #ndiswrapper
<Gimpy> colutti : I saw something about HWCursor off in xlog.conf
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie: k.. il try that out and get back here!
<{Nathan}> speedwolf: Is it on the CD or your hard drive?
<speedwolf> vox754: thanks will do
<dooglus> {Nathan}: it would define an alias in the shell which runs rc.local, but no other shells
<sha1sum> I think that some people got the first half of my question, and the others got the other half, but nobody really saw them in their full glory heh
<[{-Thanatos] }-> what is the basic shell command for moving up a directory?
<cotyrothery> anyone willing to help
<colutti> Gimpy: ok .. but le me see your mouse first ..
<dooglus> [{-Thanatos] }-: cd ..
<speedwolf> Nathan: Both, I've installed from Desktop and cdrom0
<robdeman> hi folks.. how can I make a connection to another linuxbox using ssh2?
<AlexC_> [{-Thanatos] }-: cd ..
<speedwolf> Nathan: or at least tried
<[{-Thanatos] }-> i wasn't putting the space, thanks
<robdeman> using 'comnnect to server...' gives an 'unknown internal error' when doing ssh
<AlexC_> robdeman: ssh user@pc-name
<sha1sum> or at least a "point-to" as to where to request this (and if it even needs requesting) on the ubuntu site
<ardchoille> [{-Thanatos] }-: I would have answered you but your nick is too difficult to type
<erUSUL> !bugs | sha1sum
<ubotu> sha1sum: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<robdeman> AlexC_ where do I put the password?
<{Nathan}> speedwolf: Have you tried all versions on the CD or downloaded the latest driver off the manufacturors website?
<AlexC_> [{-Thanatos] }-: yes it is very weird username
<rylan> anyone know whereabouts i could find drivers for webcams?
<findeton> hey
<robdeman> AlexC I need a gone solution I mean
<colutti> robdeman: you dont
<sha1sum> erUSUL: okay.. was unsure whether that would be considered a bug or not
<sha1sum> thanks
<Chadarius> rylan: I just plugged my webcam in and it worked without doing anything
<AlexC_> robdeman: type, in terminal "ssh user@pc-name" then it will ask you for the user password,
<[{-Thanatos] }-> I've always used "Thanatos"
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie, unfortunately that did not make any difference...
<[{-Thanatos] }-> for almost 20 years now
<erUSUL> sha1sum: i dunno my usbhid devices have not given me any problem
<rylan> Chadarius, well. mine is a cheap chinese one
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie, i made the change and hit CTRL+alt+bksp
<ardchoille> [{-Thanatos] }-: Those extra brackets are too difficult to type out
<coty> so what do i do to install it
<AlexC_> [{-Thanatos] }-: very :P
<Dextorion> [{-Thanatos] }-: So, whats wrong with only using that then? heh..
<speedwolf> Nathan: There's only one on the cd, I haven't tried the manufacturer, I'll do so now
<Chadarius> rylan: Mine is a nice Logitech one :)
<rylan> Chadarius, and i mean CHEAP, like $7
<findeton> i'm on ubuntu edgy and gnome, and before upgrading, gtkguitune worked fine, but now it doesn't work (it hungs up). If i execute it on a console, it shows this kind of error many times: "Gtk---CRITICAL **: file widget.cc: line 32 (Gdk_Window Gtk::Widget::get_window() const): assertion `is_realized()' failed."
<da> 
<findeton> what can it be?
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: oh :( what do you have in system->preferences->keyboard preferences->layouts->model ?
<Chadarius> rylan: and what happens when you plug it in?
<rylan> Chadarius, whole lot of nothing,
<[{-Thanatos] }-> The brackets are there so I don't have a nick conflict. there's always someone else
<vox754> speedwolf, It is recommended to copy the drivers to the harddisk, not copying them from the CD.
<{Nathan}> I am running Ubuntu 6.10 -- Edgy Eft. I am having a really wierd problem -- KDE is running inside of Gnome. (Screenshot -- nathan.homelinux.org/temp/gnomekde.png) Any help?
<findeton> :P
<AlexC_> [{-Thanatos] }-: why not Thanatos_ ?
<rylan> Chadarius, any command i could check to see if the computer "sees" it?
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie, Generic 105-key (Intl) PC :-(
<coty> anyone at all that can help
<Chadarius> rylan: you get anything from it if you type "lsusb"
<sha1sum> erUSUL: I downloaded the edgy release of xubuntu specifically and the usbhid devices worked excellently in the livecd environment, but they were not enabled post-install.... I ended up having to poweroff because I had no pointer or keyboard device and powering back on with a ps2 keyboard, and entering a line for 'usbhid' in /etc/modules, reboot, and it was fine
<AlexC_> !anyone | coty
<ubotu> coty: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<speedwolf> vox754: I've treied both, I'm going to see if I can find a newer inf online
<findeton> ??
<Chadarius> rylan: that will list your usb devices
<fnf> findeton: Useless suggestion, but you shouldn't expect an alpha version to be successfully upgraded.
<ardchoille> Thanatos_: Much better, thnk you :)
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: maybe you should try changing it to 104 :)
<fnf> findeton: Best way would be firing a bug report.
<findeton> fnf so what do u recommend me?
<Thanatos_> it says it's owned by someone else
<HymnToLife> {Nathan}, how do you run KDE ?
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie, uh... ok
<{Nathan}> HymnToLife: via KDM
<ameinke> AlexC_, only ops are permitted to perform such "!" commands?
<findeton> ok
<AlexC_> ameinke: No, anyone can do them =)
<rylan> Chadarius, hmmm, z star microelectronics corp.
<rylan> Chadarius, that must be it.
<erUSUL> sha1sum: i bought my usb mouse after installing ubuntu (long ago :)) and it worked fine without a line in /etc/modules
<Thanatos_> back in the day, it IRC would boot me off the server if you had a nick conflict
<AlexC_> !ubotu | ameinke
<ubotu> ameinke: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<atomiku> <ameinke> AlexC_, only ops are permitted to perform such "!" commands? <--- no they arent
<ameinke> *laught
<[Jonne] > is there a way to reinstall Ubuntu from scratch, without touching the home directory?
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie, no luck!! dint still worj
<Chadarius> rylan: I would install somethinig like ekiga or wengophone or skype and see if they can use it
<donatello1> work*
<HymnToLife> [Jonne] , putting it on a separate partition
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: wierd :(
<fnf> [Jonne] : Yup, don't put your home into the same partition with the root.
<rylan> Chadarius, i have Kopete, and it sees nothing
<coty> does anyone know how i can install linux because i try to run the run and install at boot up and it takes about an hour to boot up and sometimes it does not boot up right at all leaveing me with a black screen or my pc is frozen. If it does load up correctly and i get the walpaper and the install and example files and i try to click on them nothing happens. Can someone help me please?
<[Jonne] > can i do that with the livecd?
<vox754> [Jonne] , just don't format it during install. You can always create a spare partition to store data.
<AlexC_> coty, try the Alternate CD
<HymnToLife> coty, specs on hardware ?
<coty> oh
<Dr_willis> coty,  sounds like bad hardware, or a bad cd burn.
<coty> i have 128 mb of ram
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie, you were saying something about dumpkeys...
<Dr_willis> 128mb - ICK. :)
<coty> ya
<sha1sum> erUSUL: what's REALLY weird is that all of my sources for apt are using edgy.... but my iso and the torrent I used to download the install cd are both named for feisty fawn
<Chadarius> rylan: try googling or searching on ubuntuforums.org for the text that you got with lsusb and see if anything pops up
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie, i did that.. now what?
<sharperguy> How do i get my super (windows) key borking on my UK keyboard (it was working until I reinstalled edgy)
<sha1sum> which I was more-than-willing to try
<Dr_willis> use the alternative instll cd then. Not the live cd.
<fnf> [Jonne] : Make a new partition then set the /home mount point to that partition durng setup. You can configure it later though.
<coty> it is a 7 year old pc
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: yeah. have a look at what's in the keydump
<sha1sum> but apparently I wasn't meant to have feisty
<sha1sum> heh
<phaedra> coty, Try xubutu with that ram...
<Dr_willis> coty,  you may want to check into alternative LIGHT linux disrtos  - like xubuntu, or DSL, or Puppylinux
<coty> is it better
<HymnToLife> [Jonne] , http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<coty> ok
<xopher-> sharperguy, open gnome-keyboard-preferences and select the appropriate layout from the list
<mindstate> coty or knoppix live-cd
<coty> i have xubuntu on the way
<Thanatos_> I'm having trouble specifying a mount directory to mount my ntfs partition to. I made a folder on my desktop, and I'd like to use that. it's called mediadisk
<[Jonne] > vox754, if i install it without formatting, my home dir will still be where it was?
<soundray> mindstate: knoppix won't run well in 128 MB
<coty> I dont have a burner
<phaedra> coty, The alternate would be best...
<Dr_willis> set up the hd with a swap partition - will help some. :) the live cds should see that swap partition and use it
<vox754> coty, plesae, giving your specifications at the beginning would've helped you earlier.
<coty> ok
<rylan> Chadarius, thank god for google.
<erUSUL> sha1sum: !!! maybe you should go and ask in #ubuntu+1 (feysty channel)
<coty> let me get them for you
<coty> one sec
<mindstate> soundray: ran ok for me..but i guess we all have our own definition of what well is
<sharperguy> xopher-, I'm using the same one I was before I think
<findeton> fnf, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkguitune/+bugs where i should fire the report?
<sha1sum> erUSUL: nifty... there's a channel for everything now lol
<xopher-> sharperguy yeah, but reselecting it might just do the trick.
<vox754> [Jonne] , depends on whether you created the /home as a different partition (recommended). The root directory along with /usr and /opt and so, must all be formated.
<ameinke> how can i get my xchat "menu" back?
<Dr_willis> which xchat menu?
<mindstate> anyone got pearpc emulator working ? i just installed via apt..and cant seem to find the command to run it
<sharperguy> xopher-, ill try it
<Dr_willis> !info pearpc
<ubotu> pearpc: PowerPC architecture emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-1 (edgy), package size 340 kB, installed size 948 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-amd64)
<vox754> soundray, I think it does. Knoppix needs like 32 MB for text install.
<mindstate> i know wut pear pc is
<[Jonne] > so i could create a new partition with gparted, and move /home/ to the other partition?
<coty> were should i look for my specs
<ameinke> the one at the chat window
<soundray> mindstate: try 'dpkg -L pearpc | grep bin' to see the executables
<coty> on the hardware
<Dr_willis> mindstate,  check the package manager and see what file it installed.
<[Jonne] > then reinstall
<Thanatos_> <b>help</b>I'm having trouble specifying a mount directory to mount my ntfs partition to. I made a folder on my desktop, and I'd like to use that. it's called mediadisk
<fnf> findeton: You may look at the left panel, there should be a "Report a Bug" link.
<blackest> anyone know how to reduce refresh rate and resolution on a live cd boot
<mindstate> soundray: thanks ..and Dr_willis thanks
<ameinke> Dr_willis, the on above the chat window
<coty> were do i look for hardware specs on my computer
<findeton> fnf that's it thanks
<Dr_willis> ameinke,  you mean the 'xchat view server settings window help' menu items?
<vox754> [Jonne] , you got that right!
<ameinke> Dr_willis, right
<phaedra> Thanatos_, I mounted mine under /mnt/windows and used a symlink on the desktop.  That might be better
<Dr_willis> ameinke,  hit ctrl-f9
<leny> What do I do to get auctex working on xemacs?
<ameinke> Dr_willis, thanks
<mindstate> soundray: thanks yo...worked perfect
<soundray> vox754: Knoppix isn't designed primarily for installation, it's designed as a graphical live CD ROM. As such, you should give it 256MB or more for a reasonable desktop experience, which in my opinion includes running OpenOffice.
<coty> does anyone know were to look for hardware specs
<Dr_willis> ameinke,  at least thats is the key combo listed in the menus to hide the menus
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie, oh my god!! i can type apostrophe with altRt+apostrophe (') and double quote with altRt+shift+apostrphe (")
<gop> if I get a portable 60 gig hd
<gop> segate
<gop> can I install ubuntu
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: well at least that's something :)
<gop> and plug it in in any pc and it runs
<base> hello can i get some help here?
<gop> does any one know
<AlexC_> gop:  you'll need the rest of the PC to go with it :P
<vox754> coty, Info is RAM, motherboard, video card, sound card, ethernet, wireless. You probably need only to know the first three.
<ameinke> Dr_willis, without the menu i cant get the key comb.
<soundray> coty: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model\ name' would be important
<mindstate> donatello1: thats so weird dude
<ardchoille> AlexC_: hahaha
<gop> alex it won't work like a live cd
<gop> AlexC_,  hahaha
<AlexC_> !ask | gop
<ubotu> gop: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_willis> ameinke,  yep - catch 33
<AlexC_> sorry, wrong person
<gop> I did I just asked my question
<AlexC_> !ask | base
<ubotu> base: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gop> oh
<coty> I dont know were to find my computer hardware specs
<AlexC_> gop: yeah, wrong person :P sorry
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie, mindstate yup... but atleast my c programs can run now...
<Thanatos_> how do i make a directory in shell?
<AlexC_> mkdir
<gop> ALex so I can't take my portable 60 gig hd anywhere and boot from it
<donatello1> howlingmadhowie, mindstate should i file a bug or support request on launchpad?
<[Jonne] > how many gigs should i allocate for Ubuntu (OS + apps?)
<vox754> soundray, Yes. I guess you are right with the Knoppix thing. I don't recall the exact specifications right now.
<blackest> gop how are you connecting it usb ?
<base> my media player is asking for plugins
<gop> yea
<soundray> Thanatos_: mkdir
<AlexC_> !mp3 | base
<ubotu> base: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<base> no mpg
<blackest> it is definately possible
<gop> I want to use like I am using my flash usb thumb drive
<AlexC_> !mpg | base
<vox754> [Jonne] , 3 GB minimum. You plan to install everything? Probably 15 GB.
<rylan> Chadarius, so how do i go about installing this driver.
<Thanatos_> AlexC- Thanks
<soundray> !cli > Thanatos_, have a look at your pms
<gop> where I plug it it in anywher eit works
<coty> <ubotu> were do i find my hardware specs
<base> yes
<blackest> it should work pretty similar gop
<gop> and it boots via usb
<howlingmadhowie> donatello: maybe your keyboard has something strange about it which would be trivial to support. i'd file a bug report :)
<ardchoille> [Jonne] : I have my Dapper heavily customised and my hda1 is only 4Gb
<AlexC_> coty: Ubotu is a bot ... not a human
<gop> blackest,  so if I do a full install
<[Jonne] > disk usage manager says my old install was +/- 10G, excluding home
<coty> LOL
<speedwolf> Nathan: Gah! Latest drivers are in windows installers, cabs, exes and the like
<gop> I can go to work computer or school computer and boot up
<gop> ubuntu
<Chadarius> rylan: Might want to search the ubuntu packages to see if its already in the reposiboty
<gop> hmm
<AlexC_> !enter | gop
<[Jonne] > so i guess 15 then
<ubotu> gop: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soundray> coty: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model\ name'
<Chadarius> rylan: repository
<rylan> Chadarius, thats a good idea
<{Nathan}> speedwolf: For many .exe's, you can unzip them
<coty> what si that soundray
<howlingmadhowie> i've gotta go work. have fun :)
<blackest> yep reckon so the only tricky bit is grub but there are howto's to do it
<gop> is 60 gigs for 60 usd, a good price for a protable usb drive blackest
<soundray> coty: a command to run in the terminal once you've booted live
<Chadarius> rylan: also search the forums and the wikis to see if anyone has already written a howto about it
<soundray> coty: oh, you can't do that, sorry
<blackest> not my country gop
<isakill> I can't get sound to work properly in KDE
<coty> nope i cant
<coty> well i can
<soundray> coty: not to worry
<coty> but it messes up on me
<Thanatos_> ok, so I go into terminal, go to the mnt directory, and type "mkdir windows" and it says permission denied. I type "sudo mkdir windows" and put my password, and it doesn't work either
<vox754> [Jonne] , nobody knows your system better than yourself, so allocate as much space as you need.
<coty> why should i not worry
<AlexC_> Thanatos_: define "Doesn't Work"
<soundray> coty: 7 years old and 128 MB RAM is enough to know that the best recommendation here would be to use xubuntu
<minntc> I'm looking for resources on optimizing reiserfs on raid5
<rylan> Chadarius, thanks
<base> hello
<[QUEEN] > hey all
<[QUEEN] > hi babo
<[QUEEN] > base
<[QUEEN] > i mean :P
<coty> well i have kubuntu on the wya
* [QUEEN]  giggles
<coty> way
<coty> will that work
<soundray> coty: kubuntu won't work
<rylan> Chadarius, readme file says "cd to the folder its in then make, make install." does that make sence to you?
<coty> why not
<{Nathan}> rylan: yes
<coty> someone said it would
<soundray> coty: because ubuntu hasn't worked
<[QUEEN] > anyone want to help a rubber girl who is having some ubuntu problems
<soundray> coty: kubuntu has the same RAM requirements
<[QUEEN] > i will trade pr0n
<ardchoille> coty: I believe (k)Ubuntu needs 192Mb ram to function properly
<[QUEEN] > for assitance <3
<base> hello
<Thanatos_> sorry, mkdir: cannot create directory `windows': Permission denied
<Chadarius> rylan: Yep... you need to download the driver (probably a XXX.tar.gz file), then extract the files to a directory, then you need to compile and install it
<AlexC_> !anyone Z [QUEEN] 
<{Nathan}> [QUEEN] : What is your question?
<isakill> lol queen
<{Nathan}> Thanatos_: sudo mkdir
<Gimpy> hey
<coty> well im close to that
<base> hello
<colutti> [QUEEN] : whats going on?
<vox754> coty, I think you really have and old computer. And you don't seem well prepared to handle a complete Linux distribution. You may need to buy a new PC, or a used one that better supports what you want. Otherwise, you need to do everything from the command line.
<Chadarius> rylan: its the spca5xx driver right?
<rylan> Chadarius, , ok, can you explain that to me in plain step by step english
<ardchoille> coty: close != is
<base> where can i download some plugins
<[QUEEN] > I dont really have one im proficient
<Gimpy> colutti: Hey
<[QUEEN] > im just looking for perverted ubuntu users :D
<isakill> lol
<coty> ok how would i do it from a command line
<Gimpy> colutti, I'm in Ubuntu now, I can show you the usb devices if you want
<soundray> vox754: don't say that, coty will be fine with xubuntu
<colutti> Gimpy: show me
<[QUEEN] > whats the flag to see all files
<AlexC_> ls
<AlexC_> ls -a
<Gimpy> colutti, In PM or just in the channel?
<GigaClon> when i plug in my ipod, I can't write to it
<coty> i dont have a burner so i cant get xubuntu
<colutti> Gimpy: here
<rylan> Chadarius, no its the dspcav1-20070110.tar.bz
<soundray> [QUEEN] : drop the profanity please
<vox754> [QUEEN] , unbelievable. First time for me to be in this situation.
<isakill> ok anyone wanna help me tackle my sound woes in KDE?
<AlexC_> !ipod | GigaClon
<ubotu> GigaClon: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Gimpy> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Gimpy> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Gimpy> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Gimpy> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Gimpy> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c041 Logitech, Inc.
<Gimpy> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<AlexC_> !paste | Gimpy
<coty> and they dont ship xubuntu
<ubotu> Gimpy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gimpy> I'm trying to use ubuntu without a mouse :(
<[QUEEN] > (06:35:29) (soundray): [QUEEN] : drop the profanity please
<[QUEEN] > I swore :O
<st3> coty, just use a linux distribution which isn't bloated as ubuntu, choose slackware e.g.
<[QUEEN] > I was on my best behaviour
<colutti> Gimpy: Logitech .. it should work!!
<Chadarius> rylan: Searching the help.ubuntu.com web site turns up this link that tells you everything you need to do. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx
<GigaClon> AlexC_, no Im using it as a external harddrive
<coty> what
<soundray> !ops | [QUEEN]  is spamming
<ubotu> [QUEEN]  is spamming: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<agliv5> Greetings all :) trying to connect 2 Ubuntu boxes via ethernet but it've got 0 connectivity... can anyone help please?
<coty> what do you mean
<[QUEEN] > soundray whats your problem?
<Gimpy> colutti,  not working for me haha, I'm depending on "Press Control To show where cursor is" feature in Ubuntu to do my work :P
<rylan> Chadarius, your a king.
<ameinke> !ping
<coty> ??
<ubotu> pong
<[QUEEN] > ping
<ameinke> ubotu: ;)
<AlexC_> [QUEEN] : Stop spammign up the channel, if you don't want support, or want to help out - Leave, now.
<colutti> Gimpy: whats you video card?
<st3> coty, if you got 128M ram, you can't run GNOME quickly
<[QUEEN] > colutti hi :)
<st3> nor kde
<vox754> soundray, I guess you are right. I really appreciate your constructive comments. I haven't tried Xubuntu, but that guy seems not really that well prepared.
<Gimpy> colutti, BFG Geforce 6600GT OC 128mb
<rylan> Chadarius, no dice, wrong driver
<st3> so install, say, slackware and xfce or fluxbox
<Gimpy> OC out of the box
<ameinke> !firefox google.de
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 8992 kB, installed size 28580 kB
<[QUEEN] > im here to offer support, sorry ill try and follow the rules
<colutti> Gimpy: give me a minute
<{Nathan}> coty: Try kubuntu -- it uses less memory than Ubuntu. Try it out with "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<st3> !slackware
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Gimpy> colutti, no problem... i have all day :-)
* coNP thinks very funny that firefox counts as "lightweight" :)
<Gimpy> I really like XCHat
<AlexC_> [QUEEN] : I can't see you offering _any_ support as of yet. All you are doing is spamming. If you want to help, fine - help, but stop the spamming.
<rylan> Chadarius, i need this driver http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2034650
<achim> hi
<ardchoille> Wait.. there are other distros??? ;)
<minntc> Does anyone have experience/knowledge/resources they can throw at me for opimtizing reiserfs performance on a RAID5 array?
<soundray> {Nathan}: kubuntu does not use less memory
<isakill> ok anyone wanna help me tackle my sound woes in KDE?  anyone?
<Chadarius> rylan: I just know where to look my friend :)
<AlexC_> !anyone | isakill
<ubotu> isakill: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<base> hello can any body help me were can i download some video plugins?
<isakill> the sound worked when gnome was up
<coty> ok it is on the way
<vox754> minntc, sorry. No experience with that. What is so special about ReiserFS? Just wondering.
<coty> thanks
<coty> bye
<AlexC_> !mp3 | base
<ubotu> base: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<{Nathan}> soundray: Somebody benchmarked it and with Konsole, Konverstation, and FireFox up it used less than xfce and gnome
<soundray> coty: good luck with your install
<colutti> Gimpy: is you video card work fine?
<rylan> Chadarius, i just need an explation on how to do the "Cd to the folder then make make install"
<[QUEEN] > Im having problems watching some videos in ubuntu... they wont play anyone got any ideas?
<base> no for video formats
<AlexC_> base: Video is a form of "multimedia" check the links out,
<Gimpy> colutti, Yeah right now all colours are working perfectly on my 1024x768 resolution if that's what your asking
<[QUEEN] > its driving me mad... 650 gb of movies cant watch half of them
<Chadarius> rylan: did you unpackage the tar file?
<rylan> i have.
<rylan> Chadarius, yeah
<agliv5> Ubuntu networking for beginners??? no connectivity???  help please
<vox754> {Nathan}, It is NOT Kubuntu the one that uses less resources, it is XXXXubuntu. Watch out for typos.
<base> where?
<ardchoille> !restricted | base | [QUEEN] 
<ubotu> base | [QUEEN] : For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<colutti> Gimpy: thats weird ..
<AlexC_> base: there =) I've already sent you the links twice.
<rylan> Chadarius, but thats a hole lot of confusing files.
<[QUEEN] > thanks
<soundray> {Nathan}: have you got a reference for this experiment?
<colutti> Gimpy: this mouse is so easy to configure ...
<{Nathan}> soundray: I would, but my X is broken. It was on digg a while back
<Chadarius> rylan: Don't trouble yourself with all that
<ardchoille> {Nathan}: I find that hard to believe
<ameinke> !mp3 AlexC_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 alexc_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<{Nathan}> ardchoille: So did I
<Chadarius> rylan: just run the commands there
<rylan> Chadarius, what commands?
<AlexC_> ameinke: ? why do I need to know about mp3 =)
<colutti> Gimpy: have you tried to connect it in another usb slot?
<st3> {Nathan}, definitely not the right choice if you don't want to become old waiting for kde to show up
<Chadarius> rylan: go into the directory of the files you just unpackages and run "make"
<[QUEEN] > hmmm still having problems
<{Nathan}> st3: I run kde on my 600mhz laptop just fine
<Gimpy> colutti, no.. but I can try that
<Gimpy> one moment
<[QUEEN] > this is the movie that wont work
<AlexC_> [QUEEN] : you've spent ... ooo, 1 min trying?
<Chadarius> rylan: it will churn around in there and do some stuff to compile the driver
<st3> with 128M ram?
<colutti> Gimpy: do it
<rylan> Chadarius, that sounds almost too easy. you sure it wont brick my computer?
<[QUEEN] > http://img9.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=68049_octopus_lesbian_movie____preview5_123_4lo.jpg
<isakill> ok here's another shot.. sound was/is provided by a soundblaster LIVE! the sound worked just fine in Gnome but nome sucks royal and I installed KDE cause I like it better. Sound no longer works. what exactly could be causing this?
<[QUEEN] > http://img172.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=68047_caps_123_13lo.jpg
<Gimpy> colutti, the mouse still works fine though, I can move and click like normal. The cursor just doesnt show up
<AlexC_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Thanatos_> ok, i type "sudo mkdir -t ntfs /dev/hda /mnt/windows" I get "mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /mnt/windows busy".  When I try to browse the partition in disks manager, it says I don't have the permission. Is it already mounted?
<soundray> !ops | [QUEEN]  is spamming
<ubotu> [QUEEN]  is spamming: please see above
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/16523915/Octo_Lesbo__1_.part01.rar
<Chadarius> rylan: can't brick it with just make cause it won't do anything
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/16222302/Octo_Lesbo__1_.part02.rar
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/16542094/Octo_Lesbo__1_.part03.rar
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/16664369/Octo_Lesbo__1_.part04.rar
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/16671730/Octo_Lesbo__1_.part05.rar
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/16680527/Octo_Lesbo__1_.part06.rar
<{Nathan}> st3: I did for a while, yes, but I upgraded to 256 recently.
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/16687263/Octo_Lesbo__1_.part07.rar
<ardchoille> [QUEEN] : You can't have read and followed that entire tutorial
<Gimpy> holy crap
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/16698782/Octo_Lesbo__1_.part08.rar
<rylan> Chadarius, good point
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/16707901/Octo_Lesbo__1_.part09.rar
<numist> anyone around?
<Gimpy> can someone ban queen?
<LonerVamp> heh
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/16707901/Octo_Lesbo__1_.part09.rar
<AlexC_> !ops [QUEEN]  | spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops [queen]  - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/16766956/Octo_Lesbo__1_.part10.rar
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/16723431/Octo_Lesbo__1_.part11.rar
<ameinke> AlexC_: iam testing, sorry for using your nick :)
<[QUEEN] > it wont play
<[QUEEN] > :(
<[QUEEN] > i read fast
<Chadarius> rylan: then run "sudo make install" that will actually move the files into the right places for your kernel to use
<{Nathan}> /ignore [QUEEN]  all
<ardchoille> [QUEEN] : You just made my ignore list.
<colutti> Gimpy: sound like a conflict between you video card and mouse ...
<AlexC_> [QUEEN] : you serioulsy are a jerk.
<rylan> ok, so just in the terminal hit make install?
<AlexC_> !ops | [QUEEN]  | spam
<ubotu> [QUEEN]  | spam: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<gordonjcp> where does ubuntu save passwords for connecting to SMB servers?
<colutti> Gimpy: can you try to use the vesa driver?
<Chadarius> rylan: If you want to uninstall it go back into that directory and run "sudo make uninstall"
<rylan> Chadarius, that is a lot easier than i thought it would be
<vox754> LjL, you've got to meet this one...
<Chadarius> rylan: yep
<Gimpy> colutti, yup... I checked this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=350726
<yeniklasor> I can see with ubuntu in my home-network to my windows machine and with windows, ubuntu. But I can't do file sharing with these
<Gimpy> colutti,  i just don't understand how to do that.
* [QUEEN]  is reading
<ameinke> !mp3 > ameinke
<AlexC_> Where the hell have all the ops gone?!
<colutti> Gimpy: let me see
<[QUEEN] > sorry sorry
<[QUEEN] > im reading now
<Seracht> hey
<[QUEEN] > i wont post again
<Seracht> installed ubuntu
<Seracht> but got a little problem
<Seracht> :)
<soundray> !enter | Seracht
<ubotu> Seracht: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AlexC_> Seracht: we are not physic.
<isakill> good luck
<Gimpy> Seracht, don't spam. Just ask your problem
<FirstStrike> !ask | Seracht
<ubotu> Seracht: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<{Nathan}> Just ask your question -- you don't need to ask if you can ask a question
<Seracht> sec typing it up sec
<Gimpy> lol
<isakill> ok here's another shot.. sound was/is provided by a soundblaster LIVE! the sound worked just fine in Gnome but nome sucks royal and I installed KDE cause I like it better. Sound no longer works. what exactly could be causing this?
<colutti> Gimpy: have you tried this option? Option "HWCursor" "off"
<achim> hi there
<Gimpy> colutti, I don't know how to do that
<[QUEEN] > http://img111.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc96&image=06385_analhorsecumdrink_2_122_96lo.jpg
<Thanatos_> ok, i type "sudo mkdir -t ntfs /dev/hda /mnt/windows" I get "mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /mnt/windows busy".  When I try to browse the partition in disks manager, it says I don't have the permission. Is it already mounted?
<AlexC_> !ops | [QUEEN]  | Spam/porn
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/13998381/AnalHorseCum_and_MareLick.zip.001.html
<ubotu> [QUEEN]  | Spam/porn: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/13998307/AnalHorseCum_and_MareLick.zip.002.html
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/13995590/AnalHorseCum_and_MareLick.zip.003.html
<colutti> Gimpy: ok .. lets do that
<[QUEEN] > none of these work
<Seracht> my friend told me I would have to go reconfigure a dpkg, whatever that means. And he gave me the command (to enter in recovery mode) dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xcsg? I cannot read the last word
<[QUEEN] > wtf ubuntu
<AlexC_> [QUEEN] : Get a bloody life,
<[QUEEN] > SUCKS
<colutti> Gimpy: open a terminal
<moggio> using edgy, tried install driver for Geforce 6200 , installed nvidia-glx from repos , did  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable------:error unable to load nvidia kernerl driver
<Gimpy> alright, opened
<Seracht> anyone know how to reconfigure it so I can choose VESA
<Seracht> because nothing is showing up on my screen at themoment
<vox754> AlexC_, You know, I was wondering this, when are the Prin stars going to use Ubuntu? Now we have our answer...
<ameinke> !search info
<ubotu> Found: 11:57]  <ubotu> strigi, ubotu, hidden-root, koffice, metisse, laptop, sudo, openbox, teg, topic
<ardchoille> [QUEEN] : Please leave the channel.
<AlexC_> Seracht: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<colutti> Gimpy: type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seracht> org ok :) Thank you
<AlexC_> vox754: haha yeah
<Seracht> I will try it
<Seracht> thanks you alex-weej
<[QUEEN] > (06:45:25) (ardchoille): [QUEEN] : Please leave the channel
<dev1> In vimtutor tutor.ru has koi8-r charset by default. iconv fix the problem. please note that
<Seracht> er AlexC_
<[QUEEN] > why?
<ameinke> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<soundray> ardchoille: there's no point, we'll have to wait for an op
<AlexC_> [QUEEN] : do you have to ask that?
<Gimpy> Alright I'm in
<[QUEEN] > http://www.funny-games.biz/farms-sex.html
<isakill> WTF over?
<AlexC_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<AlexC_> !ops
<[QUEEN] > why im a nice girl
<AlexC_> !ops
<nfp|kelnoky> [QUEEN] : because you obviously dont wanna be here
<OracleGD> Queen stays.
<colutti> Gimpy: find a section named Device
<Gimpy> Alright I'm in that section
<[QUEEN] > thanks OracleGD
<numist> AlexC_: once is enough
<AlexC_> Gotta go, food o'clock - cya
<[QUEEN] > i was feelign so loney
<[QUEEN] > no one wants tohelp me
<colutti> paste this Option "HWCursor" "off"
<OracleGD> BoW to the CoW
<ameinke> bye
<AlexC_> numist: the more times the better for this idiot.
<[QUEEN] > i need to get off
<[QUEEN] > but i cant watch my pr0n
<OracleGD> CULTDEADCOW.com
<[Jonne] > crap, /ignore doesn't work in gaim . Why didn't they put xchat on the liveCD?
<[QUEEN] > ubuntu is causing issues
<[QUEEN] > CULTDEADCOW
<[QUEEN] > bow to the cow
<[QUEEN] > :D
<{Nathan}> [Jonne] : irssi
<numist> ...
<OracleGD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - NINJA STRIKE FORCE - HACKTIVISMO
<[QUEEN] > <#
<arab_> hali van vki aki magyar?
<bobjones_> hi all, can someone give me a few pointers on mounting a smb share via fstab in edgy?
<Gimpy> Ok I did that colutti
<OracleGD> <3
<isakill> CDC is still around?
<[QUEEN] > yeah
<Bishi>  8000
<OracleGD> cDc is SOOOO still around.
<Gimpy> I pasted Option "HWCursor" "off" underneath the BusID line
<[QUEEN] > see if ubuntu is in 20 years :P
<colutti> Gimpy: ok . now close the file
<OracleGD> Ooooh, burn.
<[QUEEN] > you cant even watch horse pr0n on it
<Gimpy> I should save first though, right ?
<ardchoille> Wow, the toddlers are filling up my ignore list today :)
<[QUEEN] > sux0r
<colutti> Gimpy: and we will need to restart X ...
<shatrat> [QUEEN] , I thought new zealanders only looked at sheep porn anyway
<colutti> Gimpy: yeap
<Thanatos_> ok, i type "sudo mkdir -t ntfs /dev/hda /mnt/windows" I get "mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /mnt/windows busy".  When I try to browse the partition in disks manager, it says I don't have the permission. Is it already mounted?
<[Jonne] > oh, i found it
<[QUEEN] > i have goat pr0n
<[QUEEN] > u like that more?
<OracleGD> Pr0nzzzzzzzz
<OracleGD> Pr0nzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Gimpy> colutti, now I just restart?
<rylan> Chadarius, i think im still messing something up
<OracleGD> Queen, paste some more.
<[QUEEN] > h9ow about scat
<OracleGD> Yeah
<[QUEEN] > ubuntu hates that too
<OracleGD> Yep.
<colutti> Gimpy: hit <ctrl> <alt> <backspace> .. this will restart X
<[QUEEN] > http://img31.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=92461_caps_123_96lo.jpg'
<isakill> I've pasted my problem multiple times. i've asked what I believe a pertinient question and not once has anyone tried to help me resolve the issue
<[QUEEN] > FOR cDc
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/15809522/MFX836_Girls_In_Paradise.part01.rar
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/15823831/MFX836_Girls_In_Paradise.part02.rar
<tibore> hi
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/16197178/MFX836_Girls_In_Paradise.part03.rar
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/15859222/MFX836_Girls_In_Paradise.part04.rar
<arab_> hi
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/15946702/MFX836_Girls_In_Paradise.part05.rar
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/15957416/MFX836_Girls_In_Paradise.part06.rar
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/15971273/MFX836_Girls_In_Paradise.part07.rar
<shatrat> isakill, if nobody has had the problem before nobody can help.  to google
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/16018777/MFX836_Girls_In_Paradise.part08.rar
<OracleGD> FOR cDc!
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/16506817/MFX836_Girls_In_Paradise.part09.rar
<geemy> not every one who can help
<tibore> na, kirly
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/13414473/mfx_Lesbian_Scat_Military_Girls_Vol_1___killerjago_Rip_.part01.rar.html
<tibore> ez mr valami
<rylan> isakill, welcome to ubuntu. i get that all the time too. sometimes it gets busy here
<arab_> ltlak
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/13417318/mfx_Lesbian_Scat_Military_Girls_Vol_1___killerjago_Rip_.part02.rar.html
<tibore> :)
<Gimpy> okay I hit ctrl alt backspace
<geemy> is sitting at their machines
<raptros-v76> isakill: whats the question
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/13420639/mfx_Lesbian_Scat_Military_Girls_Vol_1___killerjago_Rip_.part03.rar.html
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/13424024/mfx_Lesbian_Scat_Military_Girls_Vol_1___killerjago_Rip_.part04.rar.html
<Chadarius> rylan: Ok what happened when you ran make?
<geemy> some do have lives
<ardchoille> isakill: Not everyone here knows everything about all possible issues. It's possible that no one here knows the answer.
<geemy> relax
<coNP> !hu | tibore
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/13427112/mfx_Lesbian_Scat_Military_Girls_Vol_1___killerjago_Rip_.part05.rar.html
<Mattias> i just noticed, why is half the screen fading to blurry ? i mean, it gose from clear on the left side and fades into little blurry to the right, i can see it clearly when viewing websites or something
<isakill> ok here's another shot.. sound was/is provided by a soundblaster LIVE! the sound worked just fine in Gnome but nome sucks royal and I installed KDE cause I like it better. Sound no longer works. what exactly could be causing this?
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/13429586/mfx_Lesbian_Scat_Military_Girls_Vol_1___killerjago_Rip_.part06.rar.html
<coNP> !hu | arab_
<ubotu> tibore: Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<ubotu> arab_: Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/13432226/mfx_Lesbian_Scat_Military_Girls_Vol_1___killerjago_Rip_.part07.rar.html
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/13435412/mfx_Lesbian_Scat_Military_Girls_Vol_1___killerjago_Rip_.part08.rar.html
<tibore> na, ha majd tudsz angolul, akkor gy mlik az info
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/13411029/mfx_Lesbian_Scat_Military_Girls_Vol_1___killerjago_Rip_.part09.rar.html
<[QUEEN] > YEAH
<OracleGD> cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<geemy> no comprende
<tibore> most megkeresem a magyart
<[QUEEN] > :D
<rylan> Chadarius, i double clicked on the file labled make, and nothing happened
<[QUEEN] > 2 vomit Amateur Deepthroat Choking
<arab_> ok 1 v mulva leszek
<[QUEEN] > http://img128.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=68895_2_Vomit_Amateur_Deep_Throat_Gag__Puke_123_518lo.jpg
<arab_> :D
<[QUEEN] > Code:
<tibore> :)
<rylan> Chadarius, so i opened terminal.
<[QUEEN] > http://rapidshare.com/files/3150461/2_Vomit-Amateur-Deep-Throat-Gag-_-Puke-3m35s.mpg
<Chadarius> rylan: do all of this in terminal
<[QUEEN] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<rylan> Chadarius, im not sure what i am doing wrong.
<coNP> arab_, tibore pls --> #ubuntu-hu
<[QUEEN] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<xtknight> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<[QUEEN] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<OracleGD> cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<[QUEEN] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<[QUEEN] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<[QUEEN] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<geemy> queen needs to go bye bye
<Chadarius> rylan: go into the directory that the files are in and run make from there
<[QUEEN] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<OracleGD> cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc OWNS YOU
<raptros-v76> isakill: (almost missed it) give me a moment
<numist> yeah
<rylan> Chadarius, ok. newb me please and just tell me what to write.
<[QUEEN] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<[QUEEN] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<numist> UdontKnow: you do it
<[QUEEN] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<[QUEEN] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<[QUEEN] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<Chadarius> rylan: where are the files at?
<jim_> hi all
<{Nathan}> /ignore OracleGD all
<[QUEEN] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<isakill> thanks
<vox754> I bet the whole New Zealand gets banned.
<[QUEEN] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDccDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<[QUEEN] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<geemy> * Added *!*n=Rubber@125-238-149-52.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz to ignore list
<geemy> there
<Thanatos_> how can i ignore this guy?
<[QUEEN] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<[QUEEN] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<OracleGD> cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o numist]  by ChanServ
<[QUEEN] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<[QUEEN] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<colutti> can anybody kill queen please?
<crazytales2> [QUEEN] : you're disgracing the name of my favourite band.
<OracleGD> cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<rylan> Chadarius, /home/rylan/drivers/
<morrolan> just put them on ignore
<rylan> Chadarius, you mean the .tar.gz file right?
<xtknight> ops will prolly be here shortly
<OracleGD> Seriously.
<morrolan> Setting up SSH, both computers on Ubuntu Edgy, can login directly using IP address but not over the internet using DynDNS and port-forwarding?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@125-238-149-52.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz]  by numist
<vox754> Watch out! It's a Microsoft agent!
<OracleGD> Ignore me.
<soundray> colutti: we'll have to wait for ops
<OracleGD> Bitch.
<OracleGD> cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<Chadarius> rylan: did you extract that file yet?
<Gimpy> thanks man.. I have a cursor now :)
<shatrat> this is why children can't be allowed to do anything but work in textile factories.
<isakill> there's 2 for the ignore box
<OracleGD> BAN ME BITCH!
<mindstate> thats just ridiculous
<OracleGD> cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<rylan> Chadarius,  yes i did
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-69-149-34-69.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by numist
<Gimpy> colutti, ubuntu is so much better with a cursor haha
<Fieldy> :)
<geemy> no kidding
<numist> OracleGD: ignored.
<xtknight> aha
<Fieldy> lol
<morrolan> Setting up SSH, both computers on Ubuntu Edgy, can login directly using IP address but not over the internet using DynDNS and port-forwarding?
<geemy> ya me too
<colutti> Gimpy: worked?
<sha256sum> just do a filter for any strings coming through with "cDc cDc" and gline them for a good chunk of time
<sha256sum> heh
<Gimpy> Yes Sir
<Chadarius> rylan: ok and that's in /home/rylan/drivers then
<Mattias> i just noticed, why is half the screen fading to blurry ? i mean, it gose from clear on the left side and fades into little blurry to the right, i can see it clearly when viewing websites or something
<colutti> Gimpy: nice
<Gimpy> Yeah, thanks a lot.
<gordonjcp> hm
<raptros-v76> isakill: so, you switched to kde, now sound doesnt work
<colutti> Gimpy: you are welcome
<Thanatos_> Please help me mount this drive, anyone. ok, i type "sudo mkdir -t ntfs /dev/hda /mnt/windows" I get "mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /mnt/windows busy".  When I try to browse the partition in disks manager, it says I don't have the permission. Is it already mounted?
<isakill> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o numist]  by ChanServ
<rylan> Chadarius,  so i write what in terminal?
<gordonjcp> I have a few DS3s sitting spare, would it be rude of me to packet OracleGD into oblivion?
<raptros-v76> isakill: and its a .. soundblaster?
<mc44> numist: thank you kindly
<isakill> yes
<xtknight> gordonjcp: not rude but immature
<anandanbu> hi
<Chadarius> rylan: Is there another directory in the drivers directory or are all the files direclty in there
<xtknight> gordonjcp: dont feed the trolls just let them go
<numist> welcome.  was hoping a real chanop was watching but alas
<gordonjcp> xtknight: pfff, I'm 33, I can live with immature
<fr500> how can i create an lvm volume on an empty hdd?
<isakill> there IS an internal sound system on the motherboard but I think it's disabled
<xtknight> waste of good bandwidth anyways
<gordonjcp> yeah, where are all the ops?
<cchance> how do i make a link from /var/www to /home/owner/desktop/webserver?
<rp3> where is the default location for wallpapers?
<morrolan> Setting up SSH, both computers on Ubuntu Edgy, can login directly using IP address but not over the internet using DynDNS and port-forwarding - can't login using WAN IP address either.
<raptros-v76> isakill: hmm try the sound system control thing
<Chadarius> rylan: Should see stuff like README etc... in there
<rylan> Chadarius,  there is the .tar.gz and another driver.
<raptros-v76> take a look in there
<bobjones_>  hi all, can someone give me a few pointers on mounting a smb share via fstab in edgy? i cant seem to make the share user mountable, iam passing user as an option
<sha256sum> hey they say kids laugh 400+ times per day, and adults laugh around 40... I'd venture to say that immaturity is "called for," if you will, on certain occasions
<sha256sum> lol
<morrolan> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<xtknight> rp3: /usr/share/pixemaps/backgrounds
<rylan> Chadarius, ah, then its /home/drivers/gspcav1-20070110
<xtknight> meh sure adults can have their fun too i guess but is ping flooding 'fun'?
<rp3> thnx
<rylan> Chadarius, ah, then its /home/rylan/drivers/gspcav1-20070110
<vox754> sha256sum, what has just happened?
<raptros-v76> isakill: are you there?
<Artheg> Huhu
<shatrat> bobjones_, theres an article about mounting windows shares permanently at help.ubuntu.com
<Chadarius> rylan: Ok that's is where we need to be. cd into that directory
<xtknight> rp3: /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds rather (mistyped)
<cchance> how do i make a link from /var/www to /home/owner/desktop/webserver?
<isakill> yeah
<isakill> doesn't list any hardware
<anandanbu> problems with edgy EFT in the Internet connection can someone help me
<LonerVamp> not to be a stickler, but that was chat flooding, not ping flooding.
<h3sp4wn> morrolan: I would not expect you to see the effects from inside the network of any forwarding
<sha256sum> vox754: you took a chemical called rufenol while drinking
<sha256sum> heh
<rylan> Chadarius, ok so i write cd /home/rylan/drivers/gspcav1-20070110/
<sha256sum> check and see if you still have kidneys
<raptros-v76> isakill: give me a minute, ill go look for something
<Chadarius> rylan: yeah
<isakill> ok
<morrolan> h3sp4wn: I was thinking that, but I wanted to test the DynDNS connection and port-forwarding before I drove 40 miles, only to find it doesn't work :(
<Chadarius> rylan: then just type "make" and hit enter
<bobjones_> shatrat, thanks ill checkitout
<isakill> thank you raptros-v76
<h3sp4wn> morrolan: you can test it with an online port scanner
<Chadarius> rylan: then when that is done type "sudo make install" and hit enter
<morrolan> h3sp4wn can you recommend one please?
<cchance> how do i make a link from /var/www to /home/owner/desktop/webserver?
<cchance> how do i make a link from /var/www to /home/owner/desktop/webserver?
<rylan> Chadarius, ok, we have drivers driverizing as we speak
<Fieldy> cchance: please stop repeating
<h3sp4wn> morrolan: Don't know one from the top of my head I just use nmap from an external machine
<agliv5> Ubuntu networking for beginners??? no connectivity???  help please???
<vox754> sha256sum, I guess you are into chemistry... or drugs. Either way, let's get back to Linux. It's not our fault he doesn't follow the instructions to watch MPEG. These are piece of cake on Ubuntu.
<cchance> Fieldy, well if you would give me the answer i wouldent have too
<Fieldy> cchance: riiight.
<xtknight> cchance: sudo ln -s /var/www/ /home/owner/desktop/webserver
<Fieldy> man ln, it's in there
<Desp> hey
<Desp> I cant use sudo or su commands
<xtknight> Desp: why?
<Desp> I changed the user name
<cchance> sudo ln -s /var/www/ /home/owner/desktop/webserve
<h3sp4wn> morrolan: maybe look into fail2ban if you don't want people trying to get into your connection constantly
<Desp> and i cant login as admin
<raptros-v76> isakill: what model of sound card?
<xtknight> Desp: alright, go in to ubuntu recovery mode and i think you need to add your user to the sudo group
<cchance> owner@cchance:~$ sudo ln -s /var/www/ /home/owner/desktop/webserver
<cchance> ln: creating symbolic link `/home/owner/desktop/webserver' to `/var/www/': No such file or directory
<isakill> LIVE!
<xtknight> Desp: admin group rather?  not completely sure
<emet> hello
<spdf> or you could change the apache config file to point to /home/user/public_html
<emet> what is the name of the binary ATI driver
<xtknight> emet: fglrx
<spdf> That way you could edit files as the user, and not have to sudo everything..
<AlexC_> !ati | emet
<ubotu> emet: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Desp> xtknight i tried but it tell me to press ctrl+d to contenue but i ligin as user desp
<Desp> and its not admin
<xtknight> Desp: in single user (Recovery Mode) ?
<isakill> raptros-v76 it's a SB LIVE!
<fr500> how can i create an lvm volume on an empty hdd?
<Desp> yes
<xtknight> Desp: sorry.  su (single user) mode should just take you to a terminal and ask nothing about login
<isakill> I've also noticed the tab function quit working :/
<GigaClon> every usbdisk HDD I plug in is deemed "Read-only" how can I change this
<vox754> fr500, why do you need that? I've never used it.
<patrialt> Could someone assist me plz, i installed AVG and last night while it was running an update i closed it, now i cannot update it at all.
<xtknight> !lvm | fr500
<ubotu> fr500: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<fr500> vox754, i added 2 disks for storage and i want them to look as one
<patrialt> i get this message: Update process failed..
<xtknight> patrialt: avg?  is there a linux avg?
<patrialt> Reason: Process 'avgupdate' is already running.
<patrialt> yea, xtk
<AlexC_> xtknight: yes there is
<xtknight> ah sorry i dot know
<xtknight> GigaClon: umm mount them as read/write?
<Desp> master you mean ?
<xtknight> Desp: master ... ?
<Desp> there is ubuntu recovory mode
<GigaClon> it mounts them automatically when i plug them in
<Desp> but it take me to login window
<xtknight> GigaClon: hm perhaps they're in fstab.
<vox754> GigaClon, probably need to change the "/etc/fstab". I think they use FAT32 so you add the option "rw"
<Desp> ubuntu kernal recovery mode
<GigaClon> its isn't in fstab
<GigaClon> its just an ipod that im using as a harddrive
<Thanatos_> I'm having a difficult time following the chat, I'm trying to mount an ntfs partition. Can someone pls pm me?
<raptros-v76> isakill: could you /msg me with the entirety of the details of your problem? your original question sems to have gotten lost in the ^
<Thanatos_> I'm having a difficult time following the chat, I'm trying to mount an ntfs partition. Can someone pls pm me?
<Gimpy> anyone here play CS:Source on ubuntu
<slippyr4> how can i tweak it so that i can log in as root to the desktop
<Gimpy> :D
<xtknight> GigaClon: sorry, i'm not quite familiar with ubuntu's automount
<patrialt> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<vox754> GigaClon, oooh. Well that is different. You give that kind of info right away. The more info you get the better.
<[GuS] > anandanbu: ask me here... not in pv please...
<xtknight> GigaClon: perhaps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353412
<minntc> anyone know why the livecd has reiser4progs but can't mount a reiser4 partition?
<patrialt> is there a command to force a program to end?
<vox754> Thanatos_, you can create a temporary channel just for yourself. #thanatos then ask people to help there in private.
<agliv5> does anyone know of a good guide to setting up a ethernet connection between 2 ubuntu boxes?
<geemy> i have a rather simple sounding question
<mindstate> patrialt: kill
<xtknight> minntc: reiser4progs is a toolset.  resiser4 is an unofficial kernel patch that is not in ANY distro at the moment
<geemy> how do i see my second hadd
<minntc> patrialt: kill
<geemy> hdd
<patrialt> ty
<shatrat> patrialt, you could try xkill if its a window you want to close
<yeniklasor> fdisk
<gordonjcp> morrolan: what I do is I forward a "different" port, so (for instance) port 32222 outside forwards to port 22 on my server
<xtknight> agliv5: you need a crossover cable, then set static ip on each pc you should be able to get it to wrok
<sha256sum> patrialt: if kill doesn't work try: killall <command>
<patrialt> nah, it's a procoess "avgupdate"
<Desp> give root password for maintenance (or type control-d to continue)
<Desp> so ?
<geemy> fdisk?
<xtknight> Desp: sorry i'm not sure
<xtknight> Desp: broken install maybe.
<gsiener> Anyone familiar with using the nvidia driver with an nforce2 board?
<mindstate> gordonjcp: i believe firestarter can do that for you
<HymnToLife> Desp, just press enter
<Thanatos_> vox754, would you join me in channel #Thanatos_
<HymnToLife> there is no root pw in ubuntu
<Desp> nothing
<geemy> the second hdd needs fdiskiong?
<Desp> same msg
<HymnToLife> did you set a root password ?
<xtknight> if ubuntu says that, it's broken
<xtknight> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<opshlds> Will Grub4dos run on ntfs filse system or do i need to put the grldr and menu.lst on a fat32 system
<opshlds> ?
<minntc> xtknight: So it is...I had assumed it was included by now.
<agliv5> xtknight, got the crossover cable... entered a thought-up ip for each ethernet card, but it's not working...
<Desp> is there other way to fix it and change the user name as before
<xtknight> minntc: reiser4 is not in the official kernel tree due to "politics" (and some code problems on the side0
<gordonjcp> mindstate: probably
<atomiku> Decent torrent client for ubuntu?
<siegfried__> Can someone please help me install my HP G85 printer on ubuntu  6.06.1? I have tried and it won't print.
<xtknight> agliv5: well can you ping each other?
<gordonjcp> mindstate: I either do it "by hand" or in whatever management the firewall has
<xtknight> !torrent | siegfried__
<ubotu> siegfried__: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<vox754> Desp, I think you've set a root password, but then forgot it. That means you may have a problem.
<noiano> Hello everybody
<agliv5> xtknight, no
<Desp> no man
<xtknight> Desp: you'd have to start a livecd and then fix your broken local system from there.  it does not mean you set a pw, it means ubuntu is broken
<Desp> i know the root passwd
<noiano> is there a graphic tool to manage wireless connection in gnome?
<mindstate> gordonjcp: then do it lol
<xtknight> noiano: network-manager
<siegfried__> ubotu, will the bittorrent FAQ help me install a HP G85 printer?
<tld> What do I need to install to get man pages for stuff like fprintf, mmap etc?  (libc and syscall things for example)
<coNP> noiano: network-admin
<xtknight> agliv5: sorry, my knowledge of networking  = bleh these days
<Desp> you mean reinstall ubuntu
<noiano> xtknight: thanks i will check it out
<xtknight> Desp: that would be easiest
<StoneNote> I'm following the directions at the end of the ubuntu guide to do a dist-upgrade from egdy to feisty.  Are there any 'gotchas' that come to mind that I should know about at this time?
<xtknight> tld: probably the -dev packages
<rp3> how can you test how fast the video drivers are, I just installed Nvidia and would like to check.
<emet> !blubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> lol
<Desp> and the fils i have
<tld> xtknight: Yeah, suspected as much, but can't figure out which ones.
<Desp> no way man
<atomiku> !winbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<opshlds> does the grldr and the menu.lst need to be on a fat32 filesystem?
<xtknight> tld: sorry, i dont have 'man mmap' either
<xtknight> tld: i got printf but not fprintf
<yeniklasor> niano : wifi-radar
<tld> xtknight: Has to be possible somehow...
<opshlds> or could someone assist me with setting up an wingrb menu, to install dapperdrake...
<tld> can't make sense of which package it should be in
<xtknight> tld: they might not even have a pkg for it
<slippyr4> is there a gtk-version of sudo ?
<xtknight> tld: has man fprintf ever worked?
<mindstate> hey everyone..i used mdf2iso to convert a .mdf to a iso file..once i get the iso i try to mount it..and i get some weird errors . "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, ..."
<xtknight> slippyr4: gksu or gksudo
<ardchoille> slippyr4: gksudo
<yeniklasor> anyone know Samba network article?
<ardchoille> slippyr4: Or you could use gksuexec
<unop> gksuexec is a nice thing if you have it installed
<tld> xtknight: This is my first time on ubuntu, but it works on other distros, with the rigth stuff installed
<xtknight> tld: ah really.  like suse and fedora?
<xtknight> !samba | yeniklasor
<ubotu> yeniklasor: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<tld> xtknight: Yeah, probably.
<minntc> can I start a server install from the Desktop install CD?
<raptros-v76> isakill: ok, im not finding anything. you may have better luck on ubuntuforums.org
<xtknight> tld: sorry, you could ask in #debian
<gsiener> Anyone using nvidia with nforce2?
<soundray> minntc: no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<tld> xtknight: tbh, I haven't used linux in a long time.  I've been taking a break from Linuxes, running *BSD instead.  Ubuntu is tempting though. :)
<hartvig^> Hi, how can i install Flash player on my system?
<AlexC_> minntc: you can install the packages to make up a LAMP server, yes. But you would be better of installing the Server CD
<tld> xtknight: Thanks for your help.
<xtknight> !flash | hartvig^
<ubotu> hartvig^: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AlexC_> !anyone | gsiener
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<ubotu> gsiener: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<slippyr4> gksudo seems to work, thanks andchoille : what would gksuexec do that i might like then?
<vox754> LjL, where you been? you've missing all the fun.
<xtknight> tld: the debian people are generally more dev oriented ,they can prolly give you a package name that you can install on debian or ubuntu
<hartvig^> ty xtknight ;D
<LjL> vox754: yeah, i noticed already :)
<ardchoille> slippyr4: Open a term and run  gksuexec, I thik you'll like it.
<slippyr4> ardchoille: i don't have it installed
<minntc> AlexC_: I'm installing onto a raid array, two drives of which are on a controller not recognized by the server or alternate discs, but it is recognized on the desktop cd.
<vox754> LjL, New Zealand, remember that.
<gsiener> Trying to use nvidia with nforce2/Xorg.  When I first boot up, X shows the splash screen, then a blue screen and the wait cursor, then screen is black but I can see/move the mouse
<ardchoille> slippyr4: You don't?
<mc44> LjL: yeah, your omnipresence is lacking :)
<AlexC_> !nvidia | gsiener
<ubotu> gsiener: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<minntc> AlexC_: So I've got my arrays configured and all, but the desktop install only wants to let me see the HD* devices.
<AlexC_> gsiener: try that first,
<tld> xtknight: Thanks. :)
<ardchoille> slippyr4: Do you have Applications -> System Tools -> Run as different user  ?
<xtknight> tld: oh please let me know if you find out
<AlexC_> minntc: I know nothing of raid arrays with Linux sorry,m
<gsiener> Yep, I have already installed the binary drivers
<slippyr4> gsiener. No - seems it's not installed out-the-box
<tld> xtknight: Willdo
<kexman> hi
<LjL> mc44: well, staffers came to the rescue anyway i see. i guess being saturday evening has something to do with the lack of ops... :)
<ardchoille> slippyr4: Yes it is, it's just that the menu item is hidden. You haven't checked it in the alacarte menu editor.
<minntc> soundray: know much about raid on linux?
<slippyr4> ardchoille: nope, that menu doesn't exist
<AlexC_> LjL: may I PM you to talk about ops?
<slippyr4> alacarte menu editor?
<kexman> i just installed ubuntu into a vmware machine, can i somehow port this installation to another partition and use it without vmware ?
<ardchoille> slippyr4: Are you running Dapper or Edgy with gnome desktop
<coNP> kexman: I guess not trivially
<coNP> kexman: but you can copy it and make bootable
<soundray> minntc: enough to know that it's not worth the effort in most cases ;)
<slippyr4> ardchoille: edgy
<patrialt> can anyone recommend a nice antivirus?
<slippyr4> ardchoille: gnome
<LjL> AlexC_: depends, i guess - #ubuntu-ops might be better
<soundray> minntc: have you seen ubotu's advice on raid?
<soundray> !raid | minntc
<ardchoille> slippyr4: does this return anything?  which gksuexec
<ubotu> minntc: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<AlexC_> LjL: oh, didn't know that existed! thanks
<coNP> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mindstate> patrialt: clamAV
<patrialt> ty mind, i'll try it now
<patrialt> mindstate is is gui or command?
<coNP> patrialt: see above what uboto said
<slippyr4> ardchoille: no, it doesn't (which is how i concluded it wasn't installed)
<robdeman> hi folks
<Icehawk78> I have a bit of a beginner's question, and unfortunately don't know enough to know quite *what* I need to ask for.
<mindstate> patrialt: i use cli
<ardchoille> slippyr4: I guess Edgy doesn't install it.. that's too bad, it's a nice little app.
<Gimpy> damn
<Gimpy> I wish I could install ubuntu.... but then i'd lose all my games an applications from windows
<Gimpy> what to do :\
<patrialt> conp i didn't see anything about antivirus as i scrolled up
<Se22> hello, it is possible to change the system default language ?
<robdeman> dudes I did a sudo rm -f /var/log/apache/www.domainname.com-error.log
<slippyr4> how can i work out what package it's in?
<kjl> Gimpy: noty true
<kexman> coNP well yes i would be booting to a livecd then mount my / to a dir then mount the new / to another dir copy then make bootable ... but what about vmwaremachine != my machine ! so kernel should be remade ... right ?
<coNP> !virus | patrialt
<robdeman> but my logfile is gone rnow
<ubotu> patrialt: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<slippyr4> archoille: how can i work out what package it's in?
<Gimpy> ?
<robdeman> I hoped that apache would create a new /var/log/apache/www.domainname.com-error.log
<robdeman> I restarted apache
<slippyr4> gimpy: buy a wii and bin windows
<patrialt> is that a big explanation about how linux isn't targetted by all the viruses that are created?
<Freezeil> i'm having trouble installing both Ubuntu 6.10 and Ubuntu 6.06
<kjl> Gimpy: You can install Ubuntu side by side with' Windows
<robdeman> why doesnt it create a new /var/log/apache/www.domainname.com-error.log
<morrolan> h3sp4wn - it seems to connect (I don't know the protocol for SSH) and it asks for the password, then just fails me three times, whether I use my account password on the remote machine, or the dsa passphrase I created and copied to the remote server (whilst it is local)
<Freezeil> 6.10 gives me an "I/O error" box and then restarts, and 6.06 goes through a few mins and then "Uncompressing files... Ok, booting to kernel", and then it does nothing
<coNP> robdeman: I guess the log is created, but not the directory
<Crescendo> I'm trying to connect to my SSH servers, and I'm getting "Nautilus cannot display "ssh://martindale@gwing.net".  Please select a different viewer and try again."
<minntc> soundray: yeah, the TLDP doc is using LVM, which is only good for RAID0/1. The second doc is for people with hardware RAID, not software (via mdadm) which is what I'm using
<Freezeil> what am i doing wrong?
<robdeman> coNP: /var/log/apache/www.domainname.com-error.log is a text file not a directopry right?
<kexman> i just saw a PS2 boot yesterday :)
<AlexC_> Freezeil: do you have a Core 2 Duo?
<robdeman> coNP: ohg its /var/log/apache2/www.domainname.com-error.log
<mindstate> hey everyone..i used mdf2iso to convert a .mdf to a iso file..once i get the iso i try to mount it..and i get some weird errors . "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, ..."
<Freezeil> AlexC_: yes
<xtknight> ahhh core 2 duo
<Gimpy> ooo
<Se22> hello, it is possible to change the system default language ?
<xtknight> i can help you there
<Gimpy> well i dunno can I still run all my games
<AlexC_> Freezeil: Ok....could be fun. ahhh, talk to xtknight!
<robdeman> coNP: but anyway there are other domains creating error logs in /var/log/apache2
<exploit>  is there any driver or app which can detect my mmc  hardware?
<xtknight> thanks i wouldnt have even thought of it
<exploit>  is there any driver or app which can detect my mmc  hardware?
<Freezeil> xtknight: what should i do?
<Icehawk78> I recently set up a LAMP server, and set up, among other things, FTP support. So currently when I want to upload something into my web server, I have to manually add it to my /var/www folder from my personal folder... Is there a way to either create a link or soemthing like that to let me FTP directly into that folder?
<robdeman> coNP: but the one I removed as goner
<kjl> Gimpy: by rebooting into Windows.
<soundray> minntc: what's your RAID question?
<Se22> how to change system language?
<kexman> does ubuntu have anything like automatic kernel maker ?
<xtknight> Freezeil: umm, you're probably screwed when it comes to ubuntu 6.06~6.10 if you want to know the truth.  but let's make sure.  what motherboard are ou running?
<Se22> how to change system language?
<Gimpy> lol
<Gimpy> I'm on a livecd right now
<xtknight> kexman: it has debian kernel pkg which is really easy
<coNP> robdeman: okay, I mean is the www.hostname... dir existing?
<Freezeil> ASUS P5B Deluxe...
<torbit> is it possible to install ubuntu onto a serial ata drive, but have grub/the bootloader load from an IDE drive? my current system is unable to boot from SATA (i have an add-in card)
<base> how can i play mpg i the live ubuntu cds
<xtknight> !core2duo | Freezeil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about core2duo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> hmm
<kjl> Gimpy: I'm serious. That's the only good way.
<robdeman> coNP: yes the domain is running.. what do you mean exactly? I just remove dthe error logfile
<robdeman> coNP: the domain is still up & running
<xtknight> Freezeil: maybe this site will help http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu.com%2FCore_2_Duo_Support&ei=cUfXRajpEKCajgGVh73LCQ&usg=__rjboeEgStaW2KhZG5Na0hx-zjWA=&sig2=LOURQP0Hum47c1CIc0jvVw
<coNP> I mean there is no directory in /var/log/apache2
<Gimpy> kjl,  you can use Wine and Cedega though aswell
<Se22> how to change system language
<xtknight> Freezeil: this i mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support
<cherva> how can i prevent a program from accessing the internet ?
<kjl> Gimpy: "good"
<ardchoille> !repeat | Se22
<ubotu> Se22: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<exploit> any 1 help me here? about mmc card
<Gimpy> ?
<slippyr4> torbit: yes it is
<patrialt> coNP does spyware removal programs apply to linux in the same way as antivirus software?
<CrakeHunter> hello, i would like to contribute to improving the ubuntu system. sometimes when a program crashes it shows i coul report the bug. then there is a file listed. how can send this file and the description and to whom should i send it?
<soundray> Se22: System-Administration-Language Support
<coNP> patrialt: I guess yes
<torbit> slippyr4, any special 'hacks' i'd have to do, or would the installer handle it for me?
<kjl> Gimpy: Wine isn'r stable yet, and cedega mainly applies for games
<patrialt> alright coolies, worry-free xD
<AlexC_> CrakeHunter: you could report a bug on Launchpad,
<AlexC_> !launchpad | CrakeHunter
<ubotu> CrakeHunter: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Freezeil> so i basically can't install Ubuntu due to having a new computer?
<patrialt> im my computer's own worse enemy >.<
<coNP> why not, Freezeil?
<slippyr4> torbit: i very much doubt the installer would handle it, you';d need to install, then boot to a live cd then setup grub again manually
* coNP is his own worse enemy :)
<AlexC_> Freezeil: No, I have a Core 2 Duo .. the problem comes with the JMIcron IDE/SATA controller that conflics with the Linux Kernel
<patrialt> lol
<soundray> Freezeil: please try a few boot options
<xtknight> Freezeil: not sure, see if that page has any useful info for you
<kjl> Gimpy: You can. I am advising you to install Ubuntu alongside with Windows by clicking on "install" and following the directions.
<soundray> !bootoptions | Freezeil
<ubotu> Freezeil: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Se22> thanks
<Gimpy> ah
<torbit> slippyr4, ah, I will mess around with it at some point, thanks
<cherva> how can i prevent a program from accessing the network ?
<Gimpy> okay kjl , gotcha
<Gimpy> i have to go now though
<Gimpy> later all
<xtknight> cherva: firewall
<AlexC_> Freezeil: I had an Abit AB9, I spent 2 weeks trying to get it work ... in the end, I gave up and brought a new motherboard ( AW9D-Max ). There are ways of getting it to work though, like different boot options and/or kernels
<Icehawk78> Is there a way to either create a link or soemthing like that to let me FTP directly into a different folder than my personal directory?
<soundray> cherva: I don't think you can block an individual program from having net access
<Freezeil> ok. i'll read through the pages
<Freezeil> thanks
<kjl> soundray: you can, but I doubt there is a program for that that we know of...
<cherva>  i need to block doom3 because as soon as i have internet and i launch it it says cd  key allready in yse
<AlexC_> cherva: don't pirate then?
<torbit> solution: buy the game?
<slippyr4> cherva: so go and buy doom3 rather than asking us for help in stealing it
<mindstate> lol
<cherva> noway i'm doing that
<phixnay> I'm having trouble modprobing ndiswrapper. "depmod -a" gives a permission denied error, and if I go ahead and modprobe ndiswrapper, or even sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, it "doesn't fit" or something like that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<atomiku> Yarr Harr Fiddle ee dee
<AlexC_> cherva: then don't expect help.
<atomiku> do what you want because a pirate is free
<kjl> cherva: why noty?
<soundray> cherva: try a free game instead
<torbit> doom 3 is like $20 new now
<atomiku> like enemy territory
<mc44> cherva: please do not ask for help with illegal things in here
<kjl> cherva: i can help, but only if you buy doom3
<slippyr4> kjl: he wouldnt need help if he bought it
<AlexC_> slippyr4: true, true
<cherva> i will never buy a game i have only Guild Wars original i'll find a way to block it
<atomiku> ...
<slippyr4> cherva: why will you never buy a game?
<hoagie> Hello people
<Icehawk78> Is there a linux command line equivalent to a Windows "shortcut" into another folder?
<Freezeil> umm... the c2d support page says "Boot off the PATA CDROM and copy a KNOPPIX installation to USB stick. KNOPPIX will utilise kernel etc from the CDROM and then resume booting from USB stick. "
<LjL> cherva: without our help, thanks. so if you have ubuntu support questions, please ask
<Freezeil> what is "Knoppix"?
<Amon-san> xfce compared to windowmaker - which one would faster?
<AlexC_> cherva: not everything in life will be free. Did you pay for your toaster? So why not Doom3?
<atomiku> !knoppix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knoppix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amon-san> *would be
<gaspipe1> sup people
<kjl> cherva: tip, google for > block program from internet linux <
<AlexC_> Icehawk78: cd /my/dir
<mindstate> Freezeil: its a linux live cd
<cherva> kk bye for now
<kjl> cherva: but i will not google for it myself
<xtknight> tld: manpages-dev     i've got man mmap and man fprintf now
<slippyr4> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=knoppix
<hoagie> em I delted /etc/fstab by an accident, is there a way to retrieve it?
<phixnay> Icehawk78: ln <original_file> <alias> I think. Better check
<elias1> hello guys
<kjl> hoagie: do you backup? if so, yes. if not, no.
<torbit> solution: go outside, get a job at mcdonalds, work for 4 hours, quit, buy doom3
<Icehawk78> So, ln is the command I'm looking for, most likely?
<soundray> hoagie: not really, but you can probably reconstruct it.
<StoneNote> cherva investigate iptables and squid re: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/block-outgoing-network-access-for-a-single-user-from-my-server-using-iptables.html & http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch32_:_Controlling_Web_Access_with_Squid
<AlexC_> Icehawk78: sorry, I missread you're question.
<LjL> hoagie: no. it's not very hard to reconstruct if you know what your HD is like, though
<Freezeil> mindstate: so i need a USB stick?
<torbit> or get a better job
<soundray> hoagie: is the system still running?
<mindstate> Freezeil: or a cd burner
<xtknight> Freezeil: personally i used a usb cdrom and dapper
<phixnay> I'm having trouble modprobing ndiswrapper. "depmod -a" gives a permission denied error, and if I go ahead and modprobe ndiswrapper, or even sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, it "doesn't fit" or something like that
<hoagie> nope
<Crescendo> I'm trying to connect to my SSH servers, and I'm getting "Nautilus cannot display "ssh://martindale@gwing.net".  Please select a different viewer and try again."
<torbit> anyways
<elias1> I want to play an .mpg file with mplayer and  I get "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device Mplayer"
* torbit falls over
<hoagie> is there a way to boot from recovery mode and reconstruct it?
<xtknight> hoagie: `sudo fdisk -l` will show a HD layout
<elias1> any ideas?
<kjl> hoagie: do you know what your HD is like?
<Freezeil> i am using a cd burner... that is an IDE
<AlexC_> Icehawk78: yes, ls are system links in Linux, far more powerful than windows 'shortcuts' In terminal do "ln ~/folder ~/.my_hidden_holder" and then the folder will be linked to .my_hidden_holder
<LjL> hoagie: yeah, it's called "booting into recovery mode and opening a text editor".
<LjL> some hints:
<LjL> !fstab > hoagie    (hoagie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !uuid > hoagie    (hoagie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<AlexC_> Icehawk78: or the other way around ... I forget which way it goes
<soundray> hoagie: boot a live CD, do as xtknight suggests, then mount each partition and look what's on them.
<atomiku> !enter | LjL
<ubotu> LjL: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mindstate> elias1: are you using the right drivers
<atomiku> lmao
<atomiku> i always wanted to do that
<agliv5> xtknight, I don't know how I did it, but now I can ping one dirrection...
<LjL> ...
<soundray> hoagie: do you need a basic fstab to model your own after?
<kjl> atomiku:
<kjl> a
<kjl> n
<kjl> v
<royel> hello Ubuntu, I'm trying to setup a Daemon using a modified /etc/init.d/skeleton, problem I have is, the start command I need to use is # mono bf2ccd.exe .. can anyone tell me the correct format to put this command in the daemon script.. I'm having alot of trouble.
<hoagie> yes please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<atomiku> uh oh
<kjl> ^^^ thats ok for !enter
<elias1> mindstate what do you mean?
<LjL> kjl: not funny >:
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<atomiku> Turbo mode activate!
<Icehawk78> Hmm... I tried doing that (I checked the man page for the correct method) and got this: ln: `/var/www/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/manual': hard link not allowed for directory
<agliv5> xtknight, but on the recieving end when I try to open my network connections I get a crash...
<kjl> but, what  LjL showed is not ok to scold him for  entering
<mindstate> elias1: right click mplayer goto preferences --> video and set it to "xv"
<atomiku> I know :P
<kjl> ljl: i wasnt laughing.
<AlexC_> Icehawk78: use "sudo" infront of the command
<mindstate> elias1: i had the same problem and that worked for me
<elias1> let me try
<LjL> kjl: well, i could have kept the "some hints" on the same lines probably. anyway, it's hardly a big deal
<kjl> ljl: k
<atomiku> lol LjL i was just joking btw :P
<atomiku> dont hurt me D:
<tld> xtknight: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283391
<LjL> i know :P
<mc44> LjL: the installer must have some magic for generating fstab, I wonder if you can do that on its own
<Icehawk78> Still not allowed.
<kjl> Icehawk78: talking to... who?
<AlexC_> Icehawk78: what is the full command you typed?
<AlexC_> kjl: me :P
<kjl> ok alexc
<Icehawk78> sudo ln /var/www/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/manual
<morrolan> Is there an alternative to Gnome-Network-Manager to manage multiple wireless networks?
<soundray> hoagie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 ; scroll down to Fstab Examples
<LjL> mc44: wouldn't know where to look
<robdeman> folks any help with the missing error log?
<tld> xtknight: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283391
<AlexC_> Icehawk78: it's need to be like ln /dir1 /dir2
<agliv5> when I try to run network-admin It crashes!!! can anyone help please?
<Mattias> is there a way to override the update application?
<AlexC_> Icehawk78: because you Link one directory to another
<kjl> ok, i have a question.
<Icehawk78> Do I need to create the directory in my home folder first, or not?
<xtknight> tld: did you get my last msg
<xtknight> tld: manpages-dev     i've got man mmap and man fprintf now
<AlexC_> Icehawk78: no, I don't think so anyway
<soundray> Mattias: what are you trying to do?
<tld> xtknight: Ahh, thanks. :)
<morrolan> Is there an alternative to Network-Manager-Gnome to manage multiple wireless networks?
<Mattias> soundray: it tries to downgrade my newly update wxPython
<kjl> i am on ubuntu live cd on my lat. d610, and i would like to enable wireless.
<xtknight> !pin | Mattias
<ubotu> Mattias: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<hoagie> LABEL=data /mnt/usr_data ext3 auto,users,rw 0 0
<hoagie> UUID=fab05680-eb08-4420-959a-ff915cdfcb44 /media/flash vfat user,rw 0 0 what do these stand for?
<kjl> thats it. thats alll. what do i do?
<aZu> hello?
<tld> xtknight: That's what I found as well, my ubunto was just a bit too happy about climbing onto a neighbours wireless, so I connected from the wrong link, and lost the connection.
<AlexC_> Hi,
<elias1> now | get an alsa error
<Icehawk78> sudo ln /var/www/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/manual /home/nicholas/manual_uploads
<yeniklasor> !wifi-radar
<Icehawk78> That also did not work.
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<morrolan> Is there an alternative to Network-Manager-Gnome to manage multiple wireless networks? Wifi-Radar doesn't work either...
<gaspipe1> which drivers should i dl for my Brother MFC 5100C printer? LPR drivers or CUPS drivers
<soundray> hoagie: actually, forget that example. I'll type up a new one on the pastebin. Give me three minutes or so
<aZu> i'm trying to register a shell script but i'm getting a permission denied
<AlexC_> Icehawk78: I think it's the other way around, so "sudo ln /home..... /var......"
<elias1> unable to find PCM 0
<xtknight> it's sudo ln -s <realfile> <fakefile>
<xtknight> the manual page for ln is awful
<xtknight> you can never figure that out
<kjl> i am on ubuntu live cd on my lat. d610, and i would like to enable wireless. what do i do???
<agliv5> does anyone know how to setup internet connection sharing in ubuntu?
<aZu> xtnight: can you help?
<AlexC_> xtknight: yes, yes it is. I get so confused with which they they are suppose to go
<hoagie> I just need the line for the / partition and the swap one
<aZu> xtknight: can you help?
<mindstate> elias1: go back tp preferences --> audio and check esd
<xtknight> aZu: sure.  sudo chmod +x ./shellscript.sh; ./shellscript
<kjl> AlexC_: same here!!!!!
<Icehawk78> But it will still work for folders?
<morrolan> yenixlasor - that doesn't work for me either - it will let me add a new network, but the last network I had working renames to the new SSID, therefore saying that there is already a profile configured?
<xtknight> Icehawk78: symbolic links? yes
<movi> how can i get more visualizations for totem ?
<hoagie> If i remember correctly it's /dev/hda
<LjL> mc44: maybe "os-prober", it's a dependency of ubiquity
<kjl> Icehawk78: and for files too
<AlexC_> Icehawk78: do "sudo ln -s /var/www.... /home......"
<mei> hi guys, how can i unistall php5 and apache2 fully?
<Icehawk78> Oh, good, the -s tag worked.
<Icehawk78> Thank you very much
<AlexC_> mei: sudo apt-get remove --purge php5 apache2
<xtknight> mei: search in synaptic and select them with the completely remove option
<xtknight> or that
<AlexC_> :P
<royel> hello Ubuntu, I'm trying to setup a Daemon using a modified /etc/init.d/skeleton, problem I have is, the start command I need to use is # mono bf2ccd.exe .. but I think the space in the command among other things are creating a problem..
<slytherin> Is anyone using memory stick pro with Edgy?
<mei> xtknight thx
<aZu> xtknight: not exactly what i meant
<mei> AlexC_ th
<AlexC_> !anyone | slytherin
<ubotu> slytherin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mei> x
<xtknight> mei: see AlexC's comment
<gaspipe1> is installing a printer on ubuntu the biggest pain? I can't find any info on my printer
<xtknight> k
<aZu> i have to register events
<morrolan> royel - ubotu is a bot
<xtknight> aZu: events?
<morrolan> !ubotu | royel
<aZu> sudo cat <<EOF > /etc/acpi/events/x41t-swivel-down
<ubotu> royel: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aZu> # /etc/acpi/events/x41t-swivel-down
<aZu> # called when tablet head swivels down
<aZu> event=ibm/hotkey HKEY 00000080 00005009
<aZu> action=/etc/acpi/x41tsdown.sh
<aZu> EOF
<AlexC_> !paste | aZu
<ubotu> aZu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aZu> ahhh
<aZu> ok
<royel> morrolan: you should re-read my question then
<elias1> mindstate:  I love you dude
<aZu> sorry
<kjl> can i please ask a question here? am i allowed to? if so, why is my q ignored
<soundray> hoagie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6255/
<elias1> it worked
<xtknight> kjl: 'cause no one knows the answer
<mindstate> elias1: lol :)
<slytherin> Please tell me which driver to load to use memory stick pro on edgy
<elias1> although I got an error on start it plays just perfect
<xtknight> kjl: what's your question?
<AlexC_> !ask | kjl
<soundray> hoagie: please use my nick, so your lines are highlighted for me
<ubotu> kjl: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lich> i am pretty pissed of att my screen resolution, i can change to 1024*768 of a reason, have had it before, but now i am stuck at 800*600
<kjl> i am on ubuntu live cd on my lat. d610, and i would like to enable wireless. what do i do?
<xtknight> aZu: so....umm...what's not working>
<elias1> ok now I'm going to watch the video
<aZu> xtknight: please scroll to the bottom
<lich> anybody that can help?
<aZu> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_6.10_on_a_ThinkPad_X41_Tablet
<Crescendo> I'm trying to connect to my SSH servers, and I'm getting "Nautilus cannot display "ssh://martindale@gwing.net".  Please select a different viewer and try again."
<aZu> it's giving me a permission error
<elias1> that's why I love ubuntu
<aZu> even when i'm using sudo
<elias1> because of it's spirit
<gaspipe1> what distibution is ubuntu considered (Mandrake, Red Hat, SuSE or Debian <and BTW says drivers don't work with Debian 3.0> )
<LjL> !wifi | kjl
<mc44> LjL: ah yes it seems to detect partitions with OS's on,. but doesnt generate fstab from it
<ubotu> kjl: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<elias1> uburtugaaaaaa!
<AlexC_> aZu: what is the error?
<unop> royel,  quote the parameters you pass in appropriately -- command 'key value'  or  command key\ value
<mjr> Crescendo, sftp:// rather
<mindstate> lmao
<elias1> nite
<xtknight> aZu: at which cd
<hoagie> what shall id o edit it?
<xtknight> aZu: at which command
<morrolan> lich - have you tried manually editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<mjr> Crescendo, ssh is an obsolete method with some issues...
<kjl> ljl: i am on my desktop typing
<mei> AlexC_ it workdd
<soundray> hoagie: how have you booted the system now?
<kjl> mjr: telnet
<lich> morrolan : no
<mei> AlexC_ does this command work for all applications on ubuntu?
<hoagie> I'm in windows...
<Icehawk78> ssh is obsolete?
<Crescendo> ...ssh is obsolete?
<Icehawk78> What's used in its place?
<LjL> mc44: maybe it's just ubiquity doing that. it would be interesting to see if there are differences between an fstab generated by the alternate CD and one made by ubiquity
<soundray> hoagie: do you want to try and fix it from within Windows?
<Crescendo> I thought telnet was obsolete?
<royel> unop: can I paste the top part of the script to you in #flood.. maybe you can tell me what is wrong, I have tried puttin single quotes around the command?
<mindstate> lol
<xtknight> ssh isn't obsolete
<AlexC_> mei: yes, you can use Synaptic (System->Admin->Synaptic) or the command line "apt-get"
<hoagie> but how?
<kjl> Icehawk78: telnet. not ssh, is obsolete
<morrolan> lich - if you make a backup of that file, then manually edit it and choose your new default resolution.  Google for it
<mindstate> i used ssh yesterday
<mjr> Icehawk78, Crescendo, ssh:// in gnome-vfs is the one that's obsolete, you sillies
<Icehawk78> lol, I was confused
<xtknight> hehe
<Crescendo> I hope it is due to be fixed, soon. :/
<mei> AlexC_ thx dude
<mjr> Crescendo, it isn't. Use sftp:// urls, as I said
<aZu> xtknight: starting at the sudo cat<<eof
<AlexC_> mei: you're welcome
<mc44> LjL: i think ubquity probably reuses those bits from debian-installer
<xtknight> aZu: i don't even know what that command is doing
<soundray> hoagie: please use my nick, so your lines are highlighted for me
<hoagie> om what would the secondary dvd drive be named? /media/cdrom1?
<soundray> hoagie: yes
<Mattias> xtknight: adding pin to /etc/apt/preferences as it described didnt help and gave me errors instead
<xtknight> Mattias: sorry, i really have no idea how to pin stuff, only know of that article
<AlexC_> I really should get off IRC .. got work to do!
<AlexC_> Bye!
<aZu> i'm working on a tablet
<unop> !pastebin | royel,
<ubotu> royel,: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aZu> and i'm trying to get the screen orientation to flip
<aZu> when i swivel down
<hoagie> ok I'm done now i paste it?
<Icehawk78> Oh shoot. Windows apparently isn't smart enough to know how to follow a ln link while in explorer FTP
<Crescendo> mjr, thanks for the workaround, though - I've been having this problem for months. :)
<soundray> Mattias: there is a "Lock Package" command in synaptic that might help
<royel> unop: I meant to join the channel #flood, have always used that for pasting.. sec I'll set up pastbin
<gaspipe1> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<xtknight> aZu: instead of using his bass-ackwards command why don't you just edit the file with a normal editor like gedit
<xtknight> aZu: gksudo gedit /etc/acpi/events/x41t-swivel-down
<unop> Icehawk78,  is that an online filesystem like samba or FTP ?? or using the ext2/3 driver offline?
<aZu> ah ok
<aZu> :D
<movi_> quick question : how can i get more visualization plugins in totem ?
<xtknight> aZu: and then put in everything from # to before EOF
<aZu> didn't think of that
<soundray> Icehawk78: it might be your ftp server preventing that
<movi_> i installed libvisial-plugins, but still only goom is listed in totem
<aZu> wait before the eof?
<Icehawk78> Um... the FTP server is my Linux box.
<aZu> not including?
<xtknight> aZu: the file should look like tihs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6256/
<soundray> Icehawk78: well, it has to run ftp server software for it to act as an ftp server
<aZu> ic
<aZu> ok
<xtknight> aZu: likewise for the other, except 'up' instead of down
<aZu> thanks!
<unop> royel,  but i am not in #flood and use the !pastebin . it's easier, i can have a static record of the paste in my browser instead of changing channels and fighting other people's floods
<Icehawk78> Yes, I do remember installing that
<hoagie> soundray?
<royel> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6257/
<Icehawk78> But I'm guessing I need to figure out which one?
<Victor_> :::: http://www.fourmigration.com/link.php?pid=15&cont=5
<royel> unop: it is easy, ty
<soundray> hoagie: when it's this busy, I don't see your lines, UNLESS you use my nick
<hoagie> soundray:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6258/
<hoagie> ok?
<Victor_> yes
<soundray> hoagie: no
<sebrock> where can I turn off the multimedia keys in gnome?
<mei> im trying to restart the apache but it is giving me an error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6236/
<Victor_> http://www.fourmigration.com/link.php?pid=15&cont=5
<hoagie> eh?
<daveR> hi, what decoder do i need to play mp3 files?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-066-156-083-089.sip.asm.bellsouth.net]  by LjL
<soundray> hoagie: you have two instances of /dev/hda1 and two of /dev/hdc
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@71.14.20.185]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-9-213-49.mia.bellsouth.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cc592107-a.leek1.gr.home.nl]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201.82.45.160]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<xtknight> sebrock: gnome-keybinding-properties
<LjL> !mp3 > daveR    (daveR, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hoagie> by the way the /media/windows is dsa1
<sebrock> xtknight, thank you!
<emet> whats a yakukake like thing for gnome
<xtknight> emet: yakuake works with gnome doesn'tit?
<hoagie> soundray: by the way the /media/windows is sda1
<coNP> !tilda | emet
<ubotu> emet: tilda: Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 32 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Icehawk78> Oh, I'm using proftpd for ftp.
<emet> k
<xtknight> hm cool
<soundray> hoagie: you want to fix that then
<coNP> xtknight: works, but you have to install kde libs
<sebrock> xtknight, well I've been there before, it has no button for turning them off tho???
<emet> xtknight, yah but I don't waint to taint my gnome de with kde packages ! :P
<xtknight> sebrock: press backspace on the commands you want disabled
<hoagie> soundray: yeah but would the secondary device be hd what
<coNP> emet: look what ubotu has said to you :)
<mei> xtknight do u know anything about apache2 ? im not able to restart or start it
<hoagie> soundray: dvd device
<sebrock> xtknight, hmm... ok
<Victor_> http://www.fourmigration.com/link.php?pid=15&cont=5
<soundray> hoagie: if your two optical drives are on the same channel (cable), one should be hdc, the other hdd
<xtknight> mei: what's it say in the logs
<aZu> has anyone used xournal yet?
<hoagie> soundray: one is the slave of the ide disk and other one of the sata disk
<aZu> i'm getting errors compiling Xournal because it doesn't recognize the packages that i already have
<xtknight> tilda is sweet
<unop> royel,  this is a shabby script -- what error message are you recieving there?
<_siegfried_> Can anyone help me print a document from G85 with ubuntu 6.06.1?
<soundray> hoagie: there are no slaves in SATA drives.
<soundray> hoagie: oh, sry, IC what you mean
<agliv5> can anyone help me with a network-admin crash?
<aZu> can anyone help me?
<xiantia> lu all
<royel> unop: it's a modified version of /etc/init.d/skeleton so I can't take full credit, at this moment with the script the way you see it. this is the error: /etc/init.d/bf2server: line 24: test: /home/bf2server/bf2/mono: binary operator expected
<hoagie> soundray: so what would that be?
<mei> xtknight http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6236/
<Seracht> hi
<Seracht> how do I change my hostname
<lich> i am pretty pissed of att my screen resolution, i can change to 1024*768 of a reason, have had it before, but now i am stuck at 800*600, anybody that can help me?
<soundray> hoagie: the slave to hda would be hdb. The SATA DVD is probably sdb
<emet> coNP thanks
<sebrock> anyone using keytouch?
<Seracht> like can I just leave it something like ABC and make it work on all networks? even if I just connect directly to the modem rather than a router?
<xtknight> mei: looks like you need to adjust the binding address in your httpd.conf
<Seracht> me?
<mei> xtknight would u mind helpin me adjust it?
<hoagie> but I'm not sure which /media/cdrom0 is and whic cdrom1 is
<xtknight> mei: i wouldn't mind if i knew how ;)
<Kissman86> hi, any1 with hp nx7400?
<xtknight> mei: but i can prolly provide some general advice...do you know where httpd is?
<xtknight> mei: httpd.conf rather
<hoagie> soundray: what shall put
<royel> unop: ps, you realize I left off 90% of the bottom of the script.. I also use this exact script to start a teamspeak server.
<soundray> hoagie: by the way, if you attach your IDE CD-ROM as master via an extra cable, you will get slightly improved hard disk throughput
<aZu> i hate dependency erros
<mei> xtknight no unfortunately
<coNP> yw, emet
<aZu> i hate dependency errors
<slippyr4> how can i get rid of the graphical slidy bar thing when the kernel starts and see it's text output instead?
<xtknight> mei: "locate httpd.conf"
<chable> how to install speedtouch adsl modem on ubuntu ?
<Victor_> http://www.fourmigration.com/link.php?pid=15&cont=5
<unop> royel,  well -x tests execute permissions .. and you are testing -x on something like "/home/bf2server/bf2/mono bf2ccd.exe" which is errm, not going to succeed .. anyway, you need to quote  it this way -- test -x "$daemon"
<xtknight> !usplash | slippyr4
<ubotu> slippyr4: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Victor_> http://www.fourmigration.com/link.php?pid=15&cont=5
<chable> !speedtouch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speedtouch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chable> :(
<jpoeta> hi
<xtknight> !spam | Victor_
<ubotu> Victor_: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<slippyr4> xtknight : non booting system :(
<hoagie> soundray is there a command to view all of this inforamtion?
<chable> anyone can help with this issue
<Seracht> also, i just installed ubuntu
<Seracht> anything you guys recommend I do now
<Victor_> no spam !!
<soundray> hoagie: corrected fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6260/
<mei> xtknight found it
<xtknight> slippyr4: recovery mode?
<Victor_> game :http://www.fourmigration.com/link.php?pid=15&cont=5
<xtknight> Victor_: what is it?  it just looks like nonsense to me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ANantes-151-1-160-224.w86-199.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by LjL
<daveR> quick question, i have a bittorrent running, if i switch user will it stop the download?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jpoeta> anybody knows how amarok works with amsn like amsne infopipe plus xmms???
<slippyr4> xtnight: good point, there is little difference between that and regular kernel
<hoagie> so boot into recovery and i sue cat?
<hoagie> use*
<soundray> hoagie: I don't know any, but in cases like this, I do 'dmesg | less' and search for occurrences of hd and sd
<Seracht> I just installed Ubuntu, and I already updated, installed video card drivers and all that :). Do you guys think I should get Beryl?
<Dr_willis> Seracht,  no.
<soundray> hoagie: recovery won't boot without an fstab
<aZu> xtknight: i'm having a problem compiling because i have dependency issues, but the thing is that i already had these packages included with edgy eft
<xtknight> aZu: compiling what?
<hoagie> so how can I edit it?
<aZu> xournal
<Seracht> Dr_willis,  why not?
<soundray> hoagie: USE MY NICK
<likwidWork> Seracht why not.  Beryl looks cool and it would be somethign fun to learn
<aZu> xtknight:xournal
<mindstate> lol
<vasser> anyone here uses mldonkey ?
<Dr_willis> Seracht,  you dident ask why.,. :)
<soundray> hoagie: get ext2fsd for windows
<royel> unop: is there another way I should go about this, perhaps I'm going around my butt to get to my elbow.. so to speak.
<Seracht> Dr_willis,  lol ok :)
<xtknight> aZu: what dev package are you missing?
<Dr_willis> Seracht,  and it MAY , just MIGHT.. possibialy... even work...
<soundray> hoagie: get ext2ifs for windows
<vasser> i need to know where is the config file
<mei> xtknight after  i locate the file
<hoagie> soundray: but how can I put the file in the /etc to wrok
<aZu> it says i'm missing atk1.0-0
<Dr_willis> Seracht,  its like winning the lottery if it works or not. it seems
<Seracht> ok one other question, I am currently installing KDE, if I do something in GNOME will it also be applied to KDE?
<xtknight> mei: oh, erm, "gksudo gedit /location/of/httpd.conf"
<mei> xtknight but the default directory is not there
<aZu> it says i'm missing libatk1.0-0
<soundray> hoagie: mount your root file system in Windows, using ext2ifs
<Thanatos_> I've got a drive on my computer that will be primarily running ubuntu. I'd like to make it visible to my xp computers on my wireless network. Can anyone who has a clue on how to make this work, pls join #Thanatos_ so we can have a detailed chat?
<xtknight> aZu: sudo apt-get install libatk1.0-dev
<aZu> xtknight: libatk1.0-0
<emet> beryl is broke :(
<xtknight> emet: youll get better help in #beryl
<Seracht> also, what is the difference between BERYL/AIGLX and XGL/Compiz?
<agliv5> does anyone know how to use nautilus to connect to a network computer?
<Mattias> how do i do with multiplayer games thats in the repos? but isnt up to date but needs to to use on servers? like Nexuiz which is the best fps ever :P
<chable> anyone can help me to sort this speedtouch adsl modem issue ?
<m1> maybe
<xtknight> Seracht: xgl is an x server designed with a gl backend
<unop> royel,  well, pass along the whole script , i'll see what i can suggest -- it's hard to put it all into perspective without the whole script
<Seracht> xtknight,  what does that mean hahah
<Thanatos_> I've got a drive on my computer that will be primarily running ubuntu. I'd like to make it visible to my xp computers on my wireless network. Can anyone who has a clue on how to make this work, pls join #Thanatos_ so we can have a detailed chat?
<xtknight> Seracht: compiz is a compositing window manager from suse/novell.  aiglx is another server, beryl is a newer, more community-driven compositing window manager with more features than cmopiz
<soundray> Thanatos_: you won't get any takers that way. Free support can only go so far. Please read pms from ubotu
<Seracht> ok
<soundray> !wireless > Thanatos_
<Seracht> xtknight,  know any good guide I can follow to get BERYL and make it work?
<soundray> !samba > Thanatos_
<m1> chable: which one?
<xtknight> Seracht: join #beryl they'll give you everything you need
<Mattias> Seracht: yes, their own wiki
<chable> ubuntu 6.10
<Seracht> ok thanks
<aZu> xtknight:still the same problems
<Seracht> will try it out, thanks guys
<Mattias> Seracht: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<xtknight> aZu: a different dependency issue?
<aZu> xtknight: no
<mei>  xtknight ok ok
<aZu> the same
<mei> xtknight then?
<m1> then describe the issue
<xtknight> mei: um find binding/listening address for the server?
<aZu> xtknight: the same
<lich_> i am pretty pissed of att my screen resolution, i cant change to 1024*768 of a reason, have had it before, but now i am stuck at 800*600, anybody that can help me?
<xtknight> aZu: try installing regular libatk then.  sudo apt-get install libatk1.0-0
<atomiku> !language | lich_
<ubotu> lich_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xtknight> !resolution | lich_
<Mattias> lich_: edit xorg.conf ^_^
<chable> ml my internet connection is adsl
<ubotu> lich_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aZu> xtknight: i tried that already
<chable> im using a speedtouch usb modem
<Enquest> Hardware question: I'm about to by a new computer with a new screen. However I also want to use my old screen so that I have two screens. Would you go for to graph cards(nvidia) or would you go for one card that can handel two displays?
<aZu> xtknight: it says i have the latest version
<xtknight> mei: one sec
<Enquest> The screens will be diffrend resulution
<chable> and i dont know how to make it run
<mei> ok
<xtknight> aZu: then you may need to adujst PKGCONFIG
<xtknight> aZu: one sec
<aZu> xtknight: how do i do that?
<aZu> o.O
<sethk> chable, does the o/s discover and identify it?
<chable> no
<sethk> chable, lsusb    doesn't show it?
<chable> didnt try
<chable> im not at home :(
<chable> im at a friend
<xtknight> mei: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/bind.html
<chable> coz i cant connect fropm home
<chable> from*
<Mattias> is there any 3d worms like game for linux yet? ^_^
<sethk> chable, you should connect it, turn it on, do  lsusb,   then also do dmesg    and capture the lsusb output, and the last couple of screenfuls of dmesg output, and put them on the postbot and come back
<livingdaylight> Quintin: ping
<Mattias> or maybe plain old worms 2d like game?
<chable> ok
<Mattias> multi player ofcourse
<sethk> chable, then we'll have some data to work with
<chable> i see ..
<xtknight> how do you get a list of files contained in an installed package, using the terminal?
<soundray> !games | Mattias
<ubotu> Mattias: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<royel> unop: sorry for delay, pastebin said I was a spammer.. here is link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6261/
<sethk> chable, do dmesg, then turn the thing on, do dmesg again.  The lines that appear after turning the thing on are what we need to look at.
<xtknight> aZu: um pastebin the ./configure --help  command for xournal
<chable> ok sethk
<chable> i have to go home for that
<aZu> alright
<phixnay> how can I fix this problem with modules
<chable> i might quit on it :(
<sethk> chable, you can paste the entire dmesg output, but if you have a slow connection that will cost you a few minutes of uploading.
<chable> im living 45 kins from here
<phixnay> depmod -a gives errror
<chable> kms
<xtknight> aZu: also try "PKG_CONFIG=/usr/lib/pkgconfig/ ./configure" for xournal, but i'd like to see configure --help if that doesn't work
<aZu> xtknight:no go
<sethk> chable, be nice if you can borrow a working modem from someone, it's tough to troubleshoot witnout being able to say "try this, try that ..."
<chable> i dont know anyone having a modem
<aZu> xtknight: ./configure --help doens't work
<chable> this guy im at , has cable-tv
<chable> cablemodem
<sethk> chable, bring your machine to wherever you are right now?
<chable> this will take 2 hrs
<sethk> chable, it will be much less frustruating for you that way.
<Mattias> soundray: so no worms port?
<sethk> chable, whatever, just commenting that it might take several iterations, if you do something, tell us what it said, then do the next thing, etc.
<chable> but if i get my machine here , i dont have the phone broadband
<xtknight> aZu: alrighty then let me try xournal
<chable> ok
<soundray> Mattias: I don't know, I don't do games
<chable> thanks for help
<sethk> chable, true, but we can still do a lot with it
<esaym>  to compress a folder do I have to make a tar first and then use gzip?
* soundray wastes enough time just doing IRC
<aZu> xtknight: wait
<sethk> chable, we can get it to the point where the o/s finds it and configures it. before that, the phone line isn't helping you anyway
<esaym> soundray: yes you do ;)
<Mattias> soundray: still same old games on those list ^_^ been playing games on linux for many years :D
<chable> ok
<aZu> xtknight: i got ./configure --help to work
<soundray> Mattias: write one
<xtknight> aZu: ok pastebin it
<chable> im gone
<Mattias> ah just remembered, anyone playing shadowbane on linux or know if it works?
<Seracht> um ok
<Seracht> this is hard (to install BERYL)
<m1> Is possible to install opera for xubuntu?
<CheshireViking> is there an application for gnome that will cycle through a series of photo's as a desktop background, I had KDE installed a while ago & that did that automatically
<mborg> i've tried serpentine, and k3b and neither program supports "mp3" when i try to burn an audio cd. why is this? i can listen to mp3's fine.
<whonicca> ubuntu doesnt have nftp?
<aZu> xtknight: http://pastebin.ca/360756
<MidNightSunRay> mborg, you have to install k3b mp3 plugin
<soundray> CheshireViking: check out wallp and wallpaper-tray. KDE is ahead of Gnome in this particular respect
<Mattias> whonicca: it has tnftp :P
<Mattias> whonicca: i use gFtp myself
<emet> ok
<lotusleaf> FileZilla is in universe in Edgy/Feisty
<sethk> whonicca, you could install nftp, but why bother, the others are just as good
<xtknight> aZu: so you mean ./autogen.sh  does not complete properly?
<whonicca> i see, can u use pret on tnftp?
<hoagie> soundray: ext2fssays it's only for windows nt
<whonicca> and i cant find firewall settings in gftp
<aZu> xtknight: yes
<akamarshall> irc.dslextreme.com
<CheshireViking> soundray, thanks for that, i'll have a look
<Mattias> mborg: you need to burn mp3 files like a data cd, audio cd's are always in wave, but then again it should convert mp3 to wave before it burns in that case
<xtknight> aZu: odd because it worked here
<soundray> hoagie: what version of windows do you have?
<aZu> xtknight: won't work...says there are dependancy issues
<xtknight> aZu: do you have the dev packages they say in the INSTALL file?
<hoagie> soundray: xp
<aZu> i thought they were included with ubuntu edgy eft
<kexman> GUYS/DEVS : ubuntu is super userfriendly :) realy :)
<soundray> hoagie: go for http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/
<Mattias> kexman: still lots to make it even more ^_^
<kexman> like what ?
<empiric> hi all
<empiric> i have ubuntu install its all good
<Mattias> kexman: editing xorg.conf easier for newbies and such
<empiric> but am using konqueror for some raesons
<soundray> empiric: congrats
<kexman> a lot of people want to make it even more userfriendly ? :) ahaha there is no such things :)
* slippyr4 is finding it hard stopping smoking
<jpoeta> hi
<empiric> its crashing i have java based application for which i use konqueror
<kexman> Mattias ohh that would be nice for them but if they would rtfm then there would be no problem :)
<soundray> empiric: install sun java
<empiric> i have  all
<soundray> !java | empiric
<ubotu> empiric: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<empiric> things
<xtknight> sun instead of blackdown
<jpoeta> ANYBODY knows how i can make a GMD THEME??
<empiric> its oracle application
<empiric> some times its crashes
<kexman> but its a little odd that i cant login as root but have root privileges as normal user like i can go to /root and stuff like that
<empiric> i dont know why
<gaspipe1> anyone know the kernal version of 6.10 or how to access it?
<kexman> i dont get it yet :) but its my first install
<empiric> n users also complain abt slowness
<soundray> empiric: are you listening?
<xtknight> gaspipe1: 2.6.17-10
<lotusleaf> !filezilla edgy-backports
<ubotu> filezilla: Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0~beta2-2~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 659 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<emet> how you check what kernel version you have
<gaspipe1> i tried #uname -r in terminal
<empiric> yup
<xtknight> emet: uname -a
<gaspipe1> xtknight: thanks!!
<empiric> its all done
<moggio> using edgy, installed nvidia-glx from repos for Geforce6200, getting : unable to load nvidia kernel driver
<empiric> an using my application
<soundray> gaspipe1: try uname -r in terminal
<empiric> n i think ist all good
<aZu> xtknight: i thought they were included with ubuntu edgy eft
<empiric> but some time my konqeror crashes
<empiric> why
<quaal> any of you ever linked a ti calculator to ubuntu ?
<xtknight> aZu: umm..not the devel pkgs
<lotusleaf> empiric: #kubuntu
<sanyi> hi
<dimeotane> I just plugged in an external USB fat32 hard drive but the icon doesn't show up on the desktop.. what should I do next to access my files?
<xtknight> aZu: i mean they're not automatically installed
<aZu> o.o
<xtknight> aZu: xournal runs fine on my Edgy now so it's possible
<empiric> am using ubuntu + konqueror
<hoagie> soundray: windows don't reckognise ext3 how can I select the drive form ex2fs then?
<kexman> hahah ! im root !
<andreas__> Hi. Can someone please help me get my usb-cable and nokia N73 connect? There is absolutely no connection for the time being.
<lotusleaf> empiric: yes but konqueror is a KDE app, so ask in there :)
<aZu> xtknight: how do i apt-get?
<emet> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dimeotane> I would have thought that ubuntu would automatically mount it and put an icon on the desktop
<xtknight> aZu: sudo apt-get install pkgname
<xtknight> aZu: i can make a pkg if youre really desperate but we should be able to get this working
<gaspipe1> soundray: that worked.... thanks
<soundray> dimeotane: pull it out again, run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and look for error messages as you plug the drive
<max3887> drivers Intel Graphics of mainboard d946gzis Intel?
<gaspipe1> anyone know the CUPS version?
<aZu> xtknight: it can't find it the packages
<xtknight> aZu: xournal is not a pkg no,  apt-get its dependencies
<soundray> hoagie: once you've installed ext2fsd, you can run the helper application, familiarize yourself with the interface and mount your ubuntu root partition (give it a drive letter).
<aZu> xtknight: i know, that's what i'm doing
<xtknight> gaspipe1: 1.2.4-2ubuntu3
<gaspipe1> xtknight: thanks again
<aZu> xtknight: sudo apt-get install libgnomecanvas-2.0
<xtknight> aZu: right
<Bryon> Hey guys:  I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.1 Server.  The installer detected my wireless card fine -- but in the distro, it will not dectect.:  Ath0: ERROR....No such device
<kexman> where does su - get me ? :)
<aZu> xtknight: but that's not working
<phixnay> what does modprobe do?
<gaspipe1> xtknight: i have had Zero luck installing my printer (MFC-5100C Brother) and am now sending them an email
<xtknight> aZu: sorry it's actually this: sudo apt-get install libgnomecanvas2-0 libgnomecanvas2-dev
<MidNightSunRay> phixnay, it loads a module
<soundray> kexman: nowhere
<kexman> never used su - but now i saw that using "konsole" you can get to a root shell and that is via su -
<phixnay> MidNightSunRay: what do I do if it doesn't work
<max3887> Ubuntu 6.10  drivers the Intel Graphics of mainboard d946gzis Intel?
<soundray> kexman: not in ubuntu. Use 'sudo -i' instead
<MidNightSunRay> phixnay, it depends on what's the problem you have... :)
<sc0tch> I created a couple partitions, one being of type linux swap, do I need to format that partition before it will be recognized and used as swap on boot?
<unop> royel,  ok, can you tell me where bf2ccd.exe actually resides? in /home/bf2server/bf2/?
<Bryon> Hey guys:  I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.1 Server.  The installer detected my wireless card fine -- but in the distro, it will not dectect.:  Ath0: ERROR....No such device. I have a Airlink card
<dimeotane> soundray:  no errors but the kernel recognized "Attached scsi disk sdc"
<royel> unop: yes
<kexman> soundray i got a root shell !
<kexman> dont need to sudo nomore
<soundray> kexman: sudo is so cool
<phixnay> MidNightSunRay: depmod -a gives a permission denied error
<royel> unop: an mono is in /home/bf2server/mono-1.1.12.1/
<soundray> dimeotane: nothing else?
<unop> royel,  ok, 2 secs
<xtknight> aZu: just type this: sudo apt-get install build-essential autoconf autogen automake libgtk-dev libgnomecanvas2-0 libgnomecanvas2-dev libgnomeprint2.2-0 libgnomeprint2.2-dev
<kexman> yes sudo is fine for me to
<MidNightSunRay> did you run it using sudo phixnay  ?
<phixnay> no, I thoguht you weren't supposed to
<MidNightSunRay> you thought wrong phixnay
<MidNightSunRay> :)
<dimeotane> a few entries for " New device added"
<phixnay> because running it in sudo doesn't give any errors
<soundray> dimeotane: try 'sudo fdisk -l' and see if it sees the partition on sdc
<aZu> xtknight: thank you very much!
<vox754> MidNightSunRay, why did you join #Thanatos_ Do you know him?
<phixnay> MidNightSunRay: and when I did (sudo) modprobe ndiswrapper it wouldn't work
<kexman> why cant i change my resolution to bigger then 1024 x 768 ?
<MidNightSunRay> nope, i was hoping to help him though vox754
<aZu> xtknight: btw, how come ctrl+v doesn't work in terminal
<Bryon> Can anyone handle helping me with my wirless problem? :-P
<livingdaylight_> am i registered?
<xtknight> aZu: not sure, it's silly but just use right click paste
<kexman> i need 1280x1024 on a tft
<soundray> kexman: you can (if your hardware is up to it)
<aZu> ok
<kexman> how would i do that ? edit xorg.conf ?
<MidNightSunRay> phixnay, in which sense it didn't work ?
<soundray> !fixres | kexman
<ubotu> kexman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dimeotane> Disk /dev/sdc: 20.4 GB
<xtknight> aZu: i think because CTRL+__ generally sends a signal to the program like SIGUSR1 or SIGTERM, and paste is not a signal
<Bryon> aZu: or use your middle mouse button.  it moves the selected text
<royel> aZu: try clicking your middle mouse button
<phixnay> let me do it again, and copy down the exact error
<kexman> soundray welllll i am using a vmware machine :)
<vox754> MidNightSunRay, ok. He still needs help trying to connect his WinXP machines with Ubuntu.
<kexman> not sure what it can/cant
<dimeotane> I am correct then, that ubuntu should have automatically mounted the fat32 usb drive?
<kexman> but i think it could do me 1280x1024
<aZu> thanks guys!
<Bryon> Can anyone handle helping me with my wirless problem? :-P
<MidNightSunRay> vox754, ubuntu does all the dirty job for you... :)
<Bhaal> Hey guys, how do I set the max number of files allowed open by any user?
<xtknight> Bhaal: that's complicated.  why?
<livingdaylight_> how do i register?
<enoxs> Hey, i'm trying to change the mac address of one of my network interfaces, ifconfig <dev> hw ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx , i've got the message SIOCSIFHWADDR invalid argument. How can i fix this?
<soundray> kexman: configure vmware accordingly, and follow the last link that ubotu gave
<livingdaylight_> am i registered?
<kexman> what do you mean accordingly ?
<livingdaylight_> is it /msg nickserv identify <password>
<kexman> ooo and i couldnt install vmware tools 1
<xtknight> Bhaal: youll have to define a file (file handle of which there are usually 200 or so open at any one time like config files )..or everything like shared memory , handles to video deviecs, etc?
<kexman> maybe that is my prob
<phixnay> MidNightSunRay, vox754, what do you know, modprobe worked this time!
<aZu> xtknight: do you know the pkg for libgnomeprintui
<soundray> enoxs: it has to have six bytes
<kexman> it gave me an error i need gcc binutils make and kernel sources so it can compile itself right
<Bhaal> xtknight: because I am having trouble with too many open files
<dimeotane> k it also shows it as " OnTrackDM6"
<livingdaylight_> hello?
<xtknight> aZu: libgnomeprintui2.2-0  and libgnomeprintui2.2-dev
<dimeotane> windows formatted it at fat32.. so why does linux see it as a "OnTrackDM6" system
<livingdaylight_> can anyone read me?
<soundray> dimeotane: have you set drives to automount via 'Sys-Prefs-Removable Drives'?
<royel> livingdaylight_: /msg nickserv register <pw>
<vox754> phixnay, there you go!
<phixnay> MidNightSunRay, vox754, so now all I have to do is "ndiswrapper -m" and add the line "ndiswrapper" to /etc/modules?
<xtknight> aZu: use "apt-cache search" for future reference
<hoagie> soundray : for some reason I'm able to boot into recovery mode, so can you please tell me the command to create /etc/fstab and edit it?
<aZu> ah
<xtknight> aZu: or sudo apt-get install libgnomeprin<then press tab>
<distro-tester> hi all
<MidNightSunRay> phixnay, i suppose so
<aZu> xtknight: thank you again!
<xtknight> Bhaal: odd.  where is that error coming from?
<soundray> dimeotane: the OnTrackDM6 partition is not the FAT32 partition. It is invisible to Windows
<dimeotane> yup.. but the reason its not automounting may be due to that " OnTrackDM6"
<enoxs> soundray : Sorry, i forgot to type a byte. I've tried something like 11:22:33:44:55:66 to test this
<Bhaal> xtknight: downloads
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, ping
<vox754> phixnay, if you have a working wireless, then yes. But you may need to setup also "/etc/network/interfaces"
<xtknight> Bhaal: sorry youll have to be more specific..what app and when?
<dimeotane> k
<soundray> enoxs: then I don't know, sorry
<Bryon> Can anyone handle helping me with my wirless problem? :-P
<dimeotane> once I get my files off i need to reformat this sucker
<enoxs> soundray : Ok, thx anyway
<aZu> xtknight: i got xournal working!
<dimeotane> That ontrack goes waaay back to when I was using this drive internal on a p133 !  bios needed ontrack to use the whole drive
<xtknight> aZu: so it wasn't even libatk was it?  or maybe you needed libgtk that' why.  atk is part of gtk and libgtk-dev contains a GTK pkg config
<hoagie> soundray: how can i edit /etc/fstab in recovery mode?
<Seracht> er
<xtknight> hoagie: nano /etc/fstab
<Seracht> I installed KDE, can I uninstall it now
<soundray> hoagie: find a way to download http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6260/ with wget perhaps
<aZu> xtknight: i guess not!
<aZu> :/
<hoagie> ok ty
<skeel> hey, does anyone know of an FTP-client for gnome that does SSL/TLS? gFTP doesn't seem to do it... if it can, please point me towards a howto or guide about how to enable it.
<aZu> how do you make a shortcut for a program you compiled in the menu bar?
<royel> skeel: try proftpd
<aZu> (that's my last question
<soundray> dimeotane: which line corresponds to your fat32 filesystem?
<aZu> really
<xtknight> aZu: it may appear upon a logout but you can use alacarte menu editor
<skeel> royel: a CLIENT, proftpd is a server daemon
<unop> royel,  you there?
<royel> skeel: sorry..
<royel> unop: yes
<unop> royel,  http://pastebin.ca/360778
<soundray> aZu: add a launcher and edit its properties
<skeel> royel: arrgh!! :)
<aZu> o.O
* aZu is confused
<phixnay> vox754: I use a custom script that runs WPA_Supplicant and dhcp that gets me onto the internet.
<royel> unop: ah! arguments!!!
<xtknight> aZu: type alacarte in the terminal
* Bryon needs Wireless support :] 
<xtknight> aZu: then make a new item (shortcut) for xournal, it's /usr/local/bin/xournal
<aZu> ohh!!
<vox754> xtknight, you seem to prefer "nano" instead of "gedit" right? I think both should be taught so people are able to edit their files with and without X server.
<phixnay> vox754: but now that I did ndiswrapper -m and added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules, everything is cool right?
<aZu> :D
<unop> royel,  ahh no, but thats what I've defined for this script
<xtknight> vox754: no i prefer gedit when at a GUI and nano at a terminal
* soundray quits for protected matrimony time ;)  Bye
<livingdaylight_> anyone have experience downloading torrents from btjunkie?
<dimeotane> the external usb drive is seen as:   /dev/sdc1   *           1        1023     8217243   54  OnTrackDM6
<livingdaylight_> unop, hi buddy
<dimeotane> Because of the ontrackDM6 .. I need to specify a mount command I guess
<soundray> dimeotane: ok
<aZu> xtknight: thank you!!!!! :D
<MidNightSunRay> xtknight, why not vim ?
<vox754> phixnay, ah, ok. I don't use WPA so I'm not sure about that. I never wrote anything to /etc/modules that I recall.
<soundray> dimeotane: 'mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt'
<soundray> dimeotane: sudo of course
<unop> livingdaylight_,  hi :) what's up?
<soundray> dimeotane: or open gparted and change the filesystem type
<xtknight> MidNightSunRay: cause it's needlessly complicated i guess.  i dont like the escape colon stuff
<KanRiNiN> If I do sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && autoremove && install kubuntu-desktop will that switch my environments?
<soundray> KanRiNiN: no
<livingdaylight_> unop, oh, the usual... ^^
<livingdaylight_> unop, you back in sheffield?
<unop> royel,  let me know how it fares
<emet> hey
<soundray> KanRiNiN: just do 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and select a KDE session at the login screen
<unop> livingdaylight_,  aye indeed :)
<emet> how do I make ubuntu not ask for password on boot
<e> okokokok
<soundray> emet: System-Administration-Login Window-Security- Autologin
<unop> emet,  run the gdmsetup tool .. you've got options there
<livingdaylight_> unop, the town where steel comes from
<vox754> MidNightSunRay, yeah, vim seems good for the very hardcore/old guys. I think for editing purposes, nano is fine. First time I tried vim I was shocked, I couldn't do a thing.
<e> hey where do i see the system up-time?
* soundray really quitting now
<dimeotane> soundray: don't i need to give a mountpoint folder? /mnt/usb  or just /mnt
<e> i saw it somewhere...
<MidNightSunRay> vox754, i agree about this point, but how 'bout flexibility ? :)
<andrewaclt> Hi, it seems ubuntu server uses lvm by default and I'm trying to use debugfs on my / parition but it won't let me, is there a similar lvm tool available?
<unop> livingdaylight_,  _came_ from .. the steel industry here is now almost zilch .. it's more of a university town and we also have the infamous meadow-hell :)
<sstchur> Hi all.  I'm running beryl under KDE and I've noticed that whenever I drag a window around, my CPU spiked to nearly 100% and I can hear this annoying high-pitced sound coming from somwhere in my machine.  Any idea what would cause that?
<lotusleaf> sstchur: #ubuntu-xgl #beryl
<sstchur> lotusleaf: ok, thanks
<lotusleaf> sstchur: yw
<mindstate> is there software i can tranfer mp3's to my palm pilot
<MidNightSunRay> i'm going to dinner... see you later
<livingdaylight_> unop, meadow-hell?
<FantasticFoo> hey guys. i'm having a really weird problem. i can't use most gtk2 themes from gnome-look.org... with a lot of themes, i try and install and enable them, and they look very buggy and ugly in comparison to the screenshot on gnome-look.org
<emet> hi where is the beryl channel for ubuntu
<Bryon> I need some wireless support with Ubuntu server please.... it should be somewhat simple!
<royel> unop: getting an error: Starting Battlefield Server: monostart-stop-daemon: stat mono /home/bf2server/bf2/bf2ccd.exe: No such file or directory (No such file or directory) already running.
<mindstate> emet: #beryl
<dimeotane> soundray:  "VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdc1."
<lotusleaf> emet: #ubuntu-xgl #beryl
<sebrock> What is the difference between these sensors: W83627EHF / W83627HF ??
<andrewaclt> Bryon try askign a question then?
<linuxrockz> just installed scorched3d on 6.06 with deb package, cant figure how to run,help please
<FantasticFoo> the scroll bars look plain and square, when in the screenshot for the theme, the scrollbars look pretty and rounded
<FantasticFoo> same with the progress bars and buttons
<Bryon> andrewaclt Hey guys:  I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.1 Server.  The installer detected my wireless card fine -- but in the distro, it will not dectect.:  Ath0: ERROR....No such device. I have a Airlink card
<max3887> drivers Intel Graphics of mainboard d946gzis Intel?
<traco>  /s irc.tin.it
<unop> royel,  ok, one sec then
<traco>  /server  irc.tin.it
<royel> unop: when the service is running, ps aux returns this: 1004     14808 25.4  2.6  33964 13420 pts/0    Ssl+ 13:29   0:01 mono bf2ccd.exe
<empiric> helo
<mborg> i configured, compiled and installed madlib and neither serpentine or k3b will recognize mp3s...could someone point out why i'm having so much trouble with this?
<m1> how I uninstall the java runtime enviroment
<lonran> hi
<pbureau> whats the command line to see how  much memory ubuntu is reconizing ?
<emet> does fglrx not support beryl or something ?
<m1> top
<aalhamad> what the difference between
<aalhamad> AutoScan Pre 1.00 (Interface) and AutoScan Pre 1.00 (Daemon)?
<lotusleaf> pbureau: cat /proc/meminfo
<Bryon> Hey guys:  I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.1 Server.  The installer detected my wireless card fine -- but in the distro, it will not dectect.:  Ath0: ERROR....No such device. I have a Airlink card
<slippyr4> anyone know how to get root on LVM working? my initrd doesn't seem to be activating my volume group. something needs reconfiguring but i don't know what. any help?
<Gabby_Hayes> Howdy
<emet> what is the console command to shutdown computer
<slippyr4> emet: shutdown -h now
<m1> ernet> halt
<Gabby_Hayes> am trying to install java on Ubuntu Edgy, but not working by following these instructions: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Java_.26_Non-Media_Browser_Plug-ins
<Gabby_Hayes> Any ideas?
<meisam_> hi guys apache does not restart, would u tell me how i can fix it?
<m1> why Opera says that I have JRE installed? does it comes with ubuntu?
<meisam_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6236/ this is an error
<lonran> im looking for a good software to record music with various tracks, any idea?
<psynaps3> Hi, I need to backup my home partition to a directory in root. Now, if I use rsync for doing this, will I loose all the file permissions?
<ameinke> Gabby_Hayes: there is a package in the repository of ubuntu that is called "sun-java*"
<Chadarius> lonran: Audacity might work for you
<Data_> hi I seek for soft for readin cdg+mp3 files; does anybody help?
<lonran> isnt audacity very simple?
<unop> royel, this should work -  http://pastebin.ca/360805
<Asc__> maisam_: Did you clear the logs recently?
<Seracht> hi
<Seracht> I installed Ubuntu, then I installed KDE. how can I check if everything is working normally?
<Seracht> is there some sort of a script I can run
<Chadarius> lonran: Depends on what you want to do
<poningru> Seracht: turn it on?
<jack_deltrino> what causes the weird accent marked 'a's to appear? example: error: expected ) before * token
<Asc__> meisam_*: Apache doesn't start for me if the apache log folder is missing.  But that gives me a different error.
<Seracht> poningru,  I did, its working fine :)
<royel> unop: looking now
<poningru> Seracht: there you go... its fine
<poningru> why wouldnt it be working fine?
<Seracht> But I dunno, when I was installing KDE I got a bunch of options...and I think I might have screwed it up bad lol
<Seracht> thats why poningru
<Chadarius> lonran: for multitrack editing and some effects it works fine
<Seracht> I am just really nervous lol...first time installing Ubuntu :)
<lonran> ok, thanks a lot
<ameinke> Gabby_Hayes: to use java in your mozilla/firefox browser install "sun-java-plugin"
<Asc__> meisam_*: On the other hand, I'm also using version 1.3
<meisam_> Asc__ so what to do?
<poningru> Seracht: naah its cool
<Seracht> Alright bud :) Thank you
<Gabby_Hayes> ameinke:  was using the "java-package" line, will try the  "sun-java*" line .. thxs
<Seracht> oh one thing is wrong
<Seracht> when I try to change my resolution, it doesn;t change it
<amnesia> hi
<poningru> !resolution | Seracht
<ubotu> Seracht: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Asc__> meisam_: Does the folder /var/log/apache exist?
<amnesia> edgy and feisty won't boot on my new scaleo P fujitsu-siemens desktop
<meisam_> Asc__ yes
<amnesia> not sure but it might be the SATA drive
<ameinke> Gabby_Hayes: there were two different java packages, because sun's java wasnt opensource
<royel> unop: Starting Battlefield Server: bf2server/etc/init.d/bf2server: line 35: mono: command not found
<meisam_> Asc__ there ar e 2 logs error and acccesses
<amnesia> any idea how to test a little more?
<psynaps3> Hi, I need to backup my home partition to a directory in root. Now, if I use rsync for doing this, will I loose all the file permissions?
<Gabby_Hayes> ..  "cannot find any package .. named "sun-java*"   :-(
<Asc__> meisam_: Okay.  Well, then that's not the problem.
<romulo> how can i edit bootable images?
<royel> unop: think were getting closer though, mono is in /home/bf2server/mono-1.1.12.1/
<royel> unop: I could try moving bf2ccd.exe in the same directory as mono
<unop> royel,  are you sure, that location seems to be in $PATH here -- what does this command return - which mono
<Gabby_Hayes> see that in the FAQ .. but still isn't finding anything  (the "multiuniverse"  line is in the sources list
<romulo> iso ones
<unop> royel,  ahh no, let's leave it be because it might depend on things relative to its location
<kinection> i'm having trouble with edgy, i installed it on my parents computer and it was working for awhile. However, I have recently come back to check on it and it has stopped working... The X server is not starting up. I am getting "Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so" and failing to load nvidia.ko, no such file or directory problems. I've checked, and it's not a permissions issue
<royel> unop: /home/bf2server/mono-1.1.12.1/bin/mono
<kinection> I'm not sure which package to install or reinstall, I have tried reinstalling nvidia-glx but it does not solve the problem
<jdrake> Have you guys heard of an /sbin/lrm-video before? I am trying to setup fglrx, but having issues.
<Seracht> um
<ameinke> Gabby_Hayes: oh, suprising
<unop> royel,  right, so, we forgot the /bin at the end there :)
<royel> unop: an I was wrong as well
<Seracht> I'm lost man
<linuxrockz> any help to play the game i install on 6.06 with debpackack
<Asc__> meisam_: Um, try going to localhost:80 in a web browser.  See if there's anything there.
<Seracht> poningru, I dunno. I go to system settings, try to change it to 1024, but it is not changing from 1280 lol
<unop> royel,  i think if you edit PATH now .. add /bin to the end so it looks like this - PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/home/bf2server/mono-1.1.12.1/bin
<ameinke> Gabby_Hayes: hm, not suprising, ive found sun-java packages....
<royel> unop: haha, got it!
<royel> unop: Thanks so much man.. you did a great job :)
<unop> royel,  yw :) so it works now?
<royel> unop: yes :)
<unop> royel,  how about stop and restart?
<ameinke> Gabby_Hayes: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=sun-java&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<mirak> anyone uses Freevo here ?
<hengha> hi, I can not locate socket.h under /usr/include of my ubuntu6 x86, which package I missed ? how to find it out by apt-get ?
<ameinke> Gabby_Hayes: you have to turn on the multiverse repository
<linuxrockz> any guru here?
<mborg> ok this is becoming confusing...i have lame, madlib, gstreamer and so forth ALL installed, however mp3's are still not being recognized in serpentine or k3b. how can i resolve this?
<ameinke> hengha: try to install libc6-dev
<xopher-> !mp3 | mborg
<ubotu> mborg: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mborg> thanks
<ameinke> linuxrockz: no, only geeks
<xopher-> mborg anyway, for k3b, and mp3-support, search for k3b in eg. synaptic
<linuxrockz> can i still get some help?
<ameinke> ask
<fr500> at least
<fr500> found a media center that doesnt suck!
<linuxrockz> install scorched3d with deb cant run it
<hengha> turned out under linux,asm,bits and sys subdir of /usr/include
<Hellevator> linuxrockz, have you installed your graphic drivers?
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<linuxrockz> cant find the rite file to run or open
<ameinke> linuxrockz: try "dpkg -L scorched3d | grep /usr/bin"
<royel> unop: well, it keeps focus after I start it that way, I need it to run in the background, just tried adding "bf2ccd.exe &" and "bf2ccd.exe >/dev/null 2>&1 &" but neither of those arguements work.. any ideas
<boggle> The Call for Papers for LinuxTag is still ongoing, if you have a last minute submission, visit https://www.linuxtag.org/vcc
<linuxrockz> thanx bud
<amnesia> gtg, bye
<FuzzMasteur> Hi, I have a USB/Serial Actiontec modem, and am trying to get it to work.  I followed the instructions at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2170720, and all goes well, same device, same place, but for whatever reason Ubuntu just won't let me connect.  I don't even see a connect button, nor will the modem monitor let me activate it.  Any ideas?
<Seracht> hi, quick question. I have windows on my primary harddrive and ubuntu on my secondary harddrive. However, I want to reinstall ubuntu (kbunutu actually). So anyways, if I delete my 3 partitions in my secondary harddrive, will that screw up GRUB?
<Seracht> or will grub automatically update itself
<Gabby_Hayes> ameinke: .. get a window saying that the package cannot be installed on my hardware  (dual P3 cpu @450MHz)  :-(
<ameinke> Gabby_Hayes: ui
<unop> royel,  yea, this should do http://pastebin.ca/360846
<ameinke> Gabby_Hayes: then try to download the archive from sun and follow the instructions
<Gabby_Hayes> ythxs,  ameinke  :-)
<Trixsey> Will ext4 be introduced to Ubuntu in Feisty?
<Gabby_Hayes> ... thnxs,  even
<FantasticFoo> it seems there are a lot of gtk2 themes on gnome-look.org that require the "pixmap" engine. i looked under /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/ and there is no "pixmap" lib
<FantasticFoo> where can i get this "pixmap" engine?
<bard> hey
<royel> unop: that works, restart stop don't appear to work though
<ompaul> Trixsey, ask in #ubuntu+1
<ameinke> Gabby_Hayes: good luck
<royel> unop: Stopping Battlefield Server: bf2server/etc/init.d/bf2server: line 46: kill: SIGTERM: invalid signal specification
<ghatak> guys, suggest me a good mp3 tag editing program, probably which has the facility to download album art from amazon etc
<dyrne> FantasticFoo:  sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<Gabby_Hayes> what is that other ubuntu channel that is a more a chat room than a help room?
<FantasticFoo> dyrne: oh thanks!
<dyrne> Gabby_Hayes: ubuntu-offtopic
<dyrne> FantasticFoo: np
<Gabby_Hayes> thxs
<novice> can anyone help me to upgrade firefox to 2.0 in ubuntu breezy
<dyrne> problems with libgtk2-ruby package was wondering if anyone else is experiencing.
<FuzzMasteur> Hi, I have a USB/Serial Actiontec modem, and am trying to get it to work.  I followed the instructions at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2170720, and all goes well, same device, same place, but for whatever reason Ubuntu just won't let me connect.  I don't even see a connect button, nor will the modem monitor let me activate it.  Any ideas?
<dyrne> novice: i just usually grabbed the current firefox package and unpackaed to my home dir then did changed the launcher link in gnome to point to it
<aalhamad> when i use evolution where are the mails stored?
<aalhamad> plz help
<dyrne> novice: wow that was alot of typos but you get the idea :)
<royel> unop: I think the name it's expecting is "bf2server" for the PIDfile, an # ps aux returns: root     17608  0.3  2.3  30132 12148 pts/1    Sl   13:55   0:01 mono /home/bf2server/bf2/bf2ccd.exe
<unop> royel,  ok, edit the script and change that line to - kill $(cat $PIDFILE.my)
<ameinke> dyrne: simple as simple :)
<novice> dyrne: i have d\led .tar.gz and used the command sudo apt-get install firefox-bin
<novice> but its not working
<v4m21> http://digg.com/tech_news/Why_The_Digg_Mafia_Will_Cost_Kevin_Rose_Millions
<aalhamad> where does evolution keeps it mails???
<ameinke> aalhamad: look at your home directory, its evt a hidden dir
<aalhamad> ok  thanks
<unop> royel,  kill expects a PID not a name -- the signal i used to kill should be -- kill -TERM ... but -TERM is the default .. so a simple kill will do
<unop> aalhamad,  ~/.evolution/ ..
<aalhamad> thanks
<joevandyk> pastie: sup
<betatux> !stiet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stiet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Justy-> hi
<darkmatter7> hi
<unop> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<darkmatter7> anyone here familiar with rosegarden on edgy?
<Justy-> I have got so less space left in my hdd partitation which is 1gb
<andre> sup folks
<royel> unop: changing that line gives, Stopping Battlefield Server: mono bf2ccd.exe/etc/init.d/bf2server: line 46: kill: (17635) - No such process
<Justy-> now i need more space how can i get this space from my windows partitation
<andre> how do I access the nvidia binary driver control panel?  (I forget the command)
<darkmatter7> use gparted
<jack_deltrino> Justy-: use something that repartitions like qtparted or gparted
<darkmatter7> go into synaptic
<darkmatter7> search for gparted
<jack_deltrino> Justy-: and resizes*
<darkmatter7> install it
<unop> novice,  if you download a tar.gz .. you need to extract it using tar -- apt-get has installed firefox from the repositories
<darkmatter7> and you should be able to resize the partition
<dyrne> novice: sorry i was away.  i meant like 'tar xfvz firefox.tar.gz -C /home/username/' that would uncompress the files to a /home/user/firefox directory then you can just cd /home/user/firefox/   and ./firefox  to run  or edit your launcher icon to point to /home/user/firefox/firefox
<andre> how do I access the nvidia binary driver control panel?  (I forget the command)
<darkmatter7> is anyone familiar with rosegarden here?
<Justy-> jack_deltrino: i will try now thanks
<coNP> andre: nvidia-settings, maybe
<unop> royel,  ok try this command,  "killall mono" and then try starting and stopping anew
<royel> unop: well, it does actually stop it though
<andre> conp tx
<Crankeye> hey
<unop> royel,  hmm, does it complain when it stops?
<novice> dyrne: k........ thanx ...... i will try......
<Crankeye> When i restart it ask for the root password or to type ctrl+d. Anyone know how to fix that or any logs i can view?
<royel> unop: Starting Battlefield Server: mono bf2ccd.exerunning [mono /home/bf2server/bf2/bf2ccd.exe]  18598
<EdgeT> Guys, I'd need some help, any live version of Ubuntu works, but when I install it, X doesn't detect my display (?!) I got a HP Pavilion dv6000 if anyone could please help me
<royel> unop: Stopping Battlefield Server: mono bf2ccd.exe/etc/init.d/bf2server: line 46: kill: (18598) - No such process
<ameinke> Crankeye: youre starting in single-user mode
<xtknight> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<unop> royel,  hmm ,.. lol, thats odd
<royel> unop: well, it almost appears to be a complaint, but it does in fact stop
<xvegas44> hola
<xvegas44> alguien spanish?
<Crankeye> ameinke: hmm what do you mean?
<dyrne> EdgeT: not familiar with livecd but maybe the install is using nv or ati driver instead of vesa. you have an nvidia card or ati or onboard intel?
<EdgeT> dyrne, GeForce Go 7200
<hartvig^> Hi, what's the 'rc-update' command in ubuntu?
<ameinke> Crankeye: at grub type "e" to edit the line where the kernel is defined and remove the option "single"
<royel> unop: either way, it is functional, an I learned a bit more than I knew, so I guess you did pretty darn good :)  Thanks so much for all your time.
<dyrne> EdgeT: do this command:  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf    one of the lines should be nv or vesa
<Crankeye> ameinke: ok, then when i reboot it should work?
<EdgeT> dyrne ok ty, brb
<ameinke> Crankeye: no
<unop> royel,  yw -- it probably just needs a bit of refining -- but i'll let you do that :d
<Crankeye> >_>;
<royel> unop: yeah, I might play with it till I break it :)
<hossasaur> how do i download from a third party repository in synaptic?  i'm attempting to get everything from http://www.libsdl.org/cgi/viewvc.cgi/trunk/SDL_image/ what is the line i should put into synaptic?
<ameinke> Crankeye: therefor you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove "single" in this file
<unop>  royel well, backup first :p
<royel> unop: oops, too late! haha
<unop> royel,  anyway, dinner's ready... i'm out :)
<royel> unop: enjoy your dinner
<unop> :)
<unop> thanks
<whazilla> how do i install WineCVS.sh on ubuntu
<Justy-> jack_deltrino: hey, can you help me again please ? =)
<whazilla> i get an error
<EdgeT> dyrne Btw, what do I do then?
<whazilla> during make
<hartvig^> Hi, what's the daemon or whatever that starts up services in ubuntu? :P
<maikol> how can i encode a .wav file to have an id3 tag as an mp3 using ffmpeg. i did ffmpeg -i in.wav -ab 192 out.mp3 to the files and only one turned out to have an id3 tag
<whazilla> portmon
<Crankeye> ameinke: my menu.lst file only has single in the recorvery mode kernels
<ompaul> hartvig^, mostly people depend on init
<jammer> hi everyone
<numa> hartvig:  init
<Justy-> jack_deltrino: I cannot do anything because there is a "lock" icon on the partitaion i need to resize. what is the problem about it?
<hossasaur> dyrne: you helped me the other day, thanks.  i'm having trouble adding third party repositories in synaptic.  i want to dl/build everything in http://www.libsdl.org/cgi/viewvc.cgi/trunk/SDL_image/ what line do i put into synaptic?
<numa> hartvig^:  you can use inetd also to start things
<Crankeye> hey jammer
<whazilla> i need xorg-dev
<dyrne> EdgeT: well that will tell you what driver the 'gui' is using once we know that well have a better idea howto get you up and running
<whazilla> or x11-devel
<assarix> hello, I'm having a hard time formatting a usb stick
<assarix> it's /dev/sda
<hartvig^> numa, so if i want it to start samba on startup i use a init thing?
<EdgeT> dyrne I think it's nv, should I change it to vesa?
<assarix> and it gets automounted
<Mhz> hi everyone, I'm looking for a little help with the fstab
<assarix> when I do umount
<ameinke> Crankeye: and what value has your "default" option?
<bruenig> !enter | assarix
<ubotu> assarix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<assarix> device /dev/sda is not available for fdisk
<jammer> I can't use the gui to copy and paste files because of permissions. any idea how to get or change privilages for files?
<hossasaur> ompaul: thanks for helping me the other day.  i'm attempting to dl/build everything from http://www.libsdl.org/cgi/viewvc.cgi/trunk/SDL_image/ with synaptic.  what line do i put into 'third party repository' to do so?
<bruenig> jammer, cli
<jammer> that a program?
<bruenig> jammer, what files are you talking about, it may be a bad idea to change permissions
<Justy-> jack_deltrino: are you there ?
<Mhz> I would like to automount a windows partition with read/write access to user. how do I do that?
<bruenig> cli = command line interface
<hossasaur> Mhz: ntfs?
<Arafangion> When I suspend-to-ram, I can never, ever wake up! How can I troubleshoot this? (Using ATI drivers)
<Crankeye> ameinke: default		0
<assarix> I have this usb stick and I unmount it because I want to fdisk it, but when unmounted my device is gone. What's the trick?
<Justy-> jack_deltrino: well no problem ...
<kexman> can u help me install ntp ?
<jammer> I'm trying to get the flash plugin to work for mozilla, but I have amd64 distro so requires some copy and pasting.
<Arafangion> Previously, with Badger, it worked correctly (if I edited the script to echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep properly, as by default that would only dim the screen)
<kexman> i am using the desktop version of the ubuntu amd64 6.06 lts
<dyrne> EdgeT: yeah vesa almost always works.  either do: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to open a text editor or simply sudo sed -i 's/nv/vesa/g' /etc/X11/xorg.conf   that might make some of the comments messy but shouldnt hurt anything
<bruenig> jammer, just use the terminal and do "sudo cp /path/to/file /new/path/to/file"
<Justy-> I have a problem with gparted. I need to resize a partitation with ntfs on it but there is a lock icon and i can change nothing. what is the problem ?
<bruenig> jammer, you might also consider using 32 bit, much easier
<jakey> lello
<dyrne> hossasaur: sorry im not too familiar with dpkg or apt-get as far as building from source
<hossasaur> Justy-: i woudln't resize an ntfs partition
<jammer> well I'm trying to use 32 lib to install it actually
<kexman> i can sudo with no password ! why is that ?
<Justy-> hossasaur: but i need space for my ubuntu partitation
<hossasaur> dyrne: no prob, how do i build if i just dl everything into a directory?
<Crankeye> ameinke: can you join #reboot its hard to see your messages
<bruenig> jammer, yeah I mean to use the 32 bit OS, if copy and pasting is giving you trouble, 64 bit might be a bit out of your league, imo of course
<royel> where is the file for sudo users at?
<hossasaur> Justy-: if you resize the ntfs partition, you'll most likely lose whatever's on it
<dyrne> hossasaur: what app is it again?
<EdgeT> dyrne, oki brb
<maikol> Justy-: you might need to install ntfsprogs
<jammer> kexman using a live cd?
<jakey> heya chazza
<ADZ> I cannot get my camera to work with ubuntu
<bruenig> royel, /etc/sudoers if I understand your question
<jammer> bruenig maybe
<kexman> jammer, nope installed system !
<ADZ> it gives me an error
<jakey> heya chazza
<maikol> Justy-: and i have resized many ntfs partitions without any problems
<chazza> hello
<jakey> my screen is soooo shit
<hossasaur> dyrne: i'm attempting to download/build from synaptic, but i'd just as easy dl to a directory and build, i just don't know how to do that.  it's svn-image from http://www.libsdl.org/cgi/viewvc.cgi/trunk/SDL_image/
<ADZ> is there any way to make it recognised as a disk drive?
<chazza> r u all ok
<jammer> kexman idk then sry
<royel> bruenig: yes you did, an thats what I thought.. would help if I didnt mispell things.. Ty
<ADZ> anyone?
<kexman> never mind
<hossasaur> maikol: if vista's on the partition, it will die
<jakey> weirdo
<hossasaur> Justy-: what's on the ntfs partition? vista or xp?
<Justy-> maikol: so what should i do to resize it with gparted? i see a lock icon and ccannot resize it and give free space to ubuntu
<Justy-> hossasaur: xp
<chazza> cock head
<jakey> CHAZZA IS A CLASS A TWAT
<jammer> bruenig I installed linux32 libares and nsplugin wrapper
<bruenig> !language | jakey chazza
<ubotu> jakey chazza: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jakey> HEY YOU NOT FUNNY YOU ARE JUST A MO FO BITCH
<Arafangion> Crap
<bruenig> !caps | jakey
<ubotu> jakey: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hossasaur> Justy-: do what maikol said, but only if you can first backup the partition, because you'll most likely corrupt the partition
<jakey> soz
<turbolover> hey
<Chadarius> Someone ban jakey
<unop> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<andre> hello again folks
<royel> !ohmy | jakey
<ubotu> jakey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<turbolover> has anyone here noticed their ubuntu has slowed down since getting updates?
<jammer> I just need to copy the flash .so and. xpt files to mozilla and I should be done.
<Arafangion> Ok, just tested with the open-source drivers, standby works.  I guess that this /particular/ revision of the ATI graphics drivers doesn't work on my machine with standby?
<turbolover> i think it may have borked my ati drivers, or something
<Crankeye> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<turbolover> vmware no longer works either
<jakey> cunt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81-179-119-58.dsl.pipex.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Justy-> hossasaur: do you know how to resize an ntfs partitation with gparted
<maikol> hossasaur: never tried with vista, my bad.
<bruenig> jammer, right just do "sudo cp /path/to/flash.so /destination/for/flash.so"
<Peres_> hello
<royel> Seveas: woot, ty!
<andre> I've installed nvidia-glx, but nvidia-settings doesn't give me the same options anymore... mainly the options necessary for my setting up my dual monitor setup....  can someone help me please?
<jammer> ok.
<hossasaur> Justy-: i think you can only make a ntfs partition larger with gparted, not smaller
<Peres_> i have an error when I type ls | wc -l
<Peres_> it says /bin/ls: Argument list too long
<hossasaur> maikol: np, i just went through 24 hours of fuxoring thanks to resizing an ntfs partition with gparted
<unop> Peres_,  ls -1 | xargs wc -l
<maikol> hossasaur: gotta love it
<aburrent> is there a way to 'restart' the sound subsystem in ubuntu?
<hossasaur> Justy-: nevermind, you can resize using sudo gparted
<Peres_> unop: is it a limitation of bash? why is that error?
<unop> Peres_,  you've got too many files in that directory apparently
<bruenig> aburrent, I always used to do "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" but I never read that anywhere just sort of thought that looked right and so haven't had any confirmation as to whether that really does anything or not
<Peres_> unop:ehm...what's to many?
<unop> Peres_,  too many "files"
<hossasaur> maikol: i set up all partitions, installed vista, installed ubuntu, grub even recognized vista partition.  when i booted to vista, it would hang at the loading screen.  i guess between overwriting the mbr and resizing it corrups the partition, though you can still read/copy from it from linux.  odd.
<Justy-> hossasaur: but i have a problem
<aburrent> bruenig: thanks
<andre> I've installed nvidia-glx, but nvidia-settings doesn't give me the same options anymore... mainly the options necessary for my setting up my dual monitor setup....  can someone help me please?
<hossasaur> maikol: it made it so i couldn't boot to dos or from the vista boot disc (also hang on loading screen)
<Peres_> unop: i understand, but i want to know the exact limitation, so how many files is too many?
<Justy-> hossasaur: can you please hang on a little so that i upload a ss ?
<hossasaur> Justy-: go to the terminal, type "sudo gparted", you should be able to resize it
<hossasaur> Justy-: sure
<bruenig> gksudo gparted
<maikol> hossasaur: very. my friend installed vista alongside his xp and linux partitions and all went well for him.
<dyrne> hossasaur: well if you have a repo in sources.list you can sudo apt-get update; and apt-get -b source packagename     appearantly. otherwise maybe mkdir temp;cd temp;wget http://url/dir/*;./configure;make or something
<hotsoda> anyone know how i can hide the icon for the beryl manager?
<willskills> any alsa/teamspeak experts in the house? :)
<Peres_> unop: and when i start a korn-shell, when i do " ls -l | wc -l" it says 4367
<bruenig> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<unop> Peres_,  it's a limitation of /bin/ls -- i think it can only handle 1024 or 2048 files (arguments actually) depending
<joevandyk> Greetings, fellow nerds.  My PC keeps losing the wireless signal.  When I do a iwconfig, it shows the signal strength as being '0/94'.  Sometimes it works to do a 'iwconfig ath0 essid <MYSSID>', but sometimes it doesn't and rebooting fixes the problem.  Any ideas?
<hossasaur> maikol: it's all about resizing the ntfs partition from gparted, and i think the sata controller might have something to do with it.  there's loads of people on forums who've had the same problem
* willskills is away: shops, brb
<Peres_> unop: ls -1 | xargs wc -l gives another wwaaaaay bigger number
<FunnyMan3595> I'm having problems with A/V sync in video playback.  It's affecting .wmv's and flash movies for certain, possibly others (haven't tested).  Video lags behind audio, and in mplayer, moving resets them to sync'd (momentarily), and the new position seems to be based off of where the audio was.
<Peres_> unop: no, it is bash , because kornshell can handle it well.
<Peres_> unop: thanks anyway
<bruenig> FunnyMan3595, that sounds familiar for flash 7, never heard it on wmv
<hossasaur> maikol: my new general rule of thumb is to only resize ntfs with dos/windows-based partitioners
<FunnyMan3595> bruenig: Flash 9.
<jammer> bruenig that works, thanks, I just forgot the format for the cp command
<hossasaur> dyrne: thanks
<Justy-> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/5853/gpartedzd5.png    \\  I  typed sudo gparted and here my problem is
<maikol> hossasaur: good rule.
<andre> Can someone take a minute out of their day to help me setup my secon monitor?
<FunnyMan3595> It's got to be an overarching problem, to hit two video playback methods that dissimilar, doesn't it?
<unop> Peres_,  errm, it cant be bash, the error message says otherwise but -- for i in `perl -le 'print for a..z'`; do ls $i*; done | wc -l    should help
<kaje1> Is a firewall installed by default in Ubuntu 6.10?
<Peres_> unop: when i start kornshell, it can handle, ls can handle it perfectly and give me the exact number of files, and it uses the same ls program. so why do u think it is not a bash limitation??
<andre> I've installed nvidia-glx, but nvidia-settings doesn't give me the same options anymore... mainly the options necessary for my setting up my dual monitors....  can someone help me please?
<bruenig> !firewall | kaje1
<ubotu> kaje1: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Justy-> hossasaur: http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/5853/gpartedzd5.png    \\  I  typed sudo gparted and here my problem is
<blackest> which is better edgy or dapper
<Peres_> unop: wow, this is extremely weird
<andre> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> blackest, what are you looking for specifically, dapper is said to be more stable generally. Edgy is more bleeding edge, firefox 2.0 and whatnot
<kaje1> uboto: thanks for clearing that up... That's what I thought, but I firestarter's website made it sound like it was not just a GUI config tool, but the actual firewall itself...
<Peres_> unop: now, under bash, i tried it again, and it says --> 5312, so now it can handle it?? (im still downloading small files, and monitor the progress with ls | wc -l
<unop> Peres_, you should ask the folks in #bash, they'll definitely know
<bruenig> !thanks | kaje1
<ubotu> kaje1: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<blackest> well myth tv slimserver and probably zoneminder and with 3 tv cards plus digital tv
<unop> Peres_,  but which command did you try - mine or yours?
<kaje1> lol, well thanks anyway =)
<blackest> i think edgy might support this best
<Peres_> unop: its not a bash thing apperantly? now it can handle it?? but before with smaller amount of files, it gave me the error
<hossasaur> Justy-: close gparted, type 'sudo umount /dev/hda1' then 'gksudo gparted'
<Peres_> unop: mine, ls -l | wc -l
<Justy-> hossasaur: nope, i can just format it and delete
<unop> Peres_,  I dunno, how are you downloading files and populating thid directory?
<Peres_> unop: wget
<TheVault> Hello guys, I got a question about Broadcom in Ubuntu, I am sure you get this alot but mine has a little problem
<StFS> does anybody know how I can "pause" the boot process? I need to see a message that appears...
<hossasaur> Justy-: what did it say when you typed umount
<unop> Peres_,  I dunno really .. you should ask the #bash folks
<Justy-> it un mounted it successfully did say nothing
<Justy-> hossasaur:
<Peres_> unop: thanks alot for ur response anyway! laterzz
<Jatone> Anyone here have any luck installing a conexant 14f1:2F00 modem in edgy?
<Peres_> unop: it's weird, because i tried again ls *.jpg | wc -l ----> bash: /bin/ls: Argument list too long :D
<TheVault> What do you do if Ubuntu does not recognize your wireless network card. I have a Dell Inspiron E1405 laptop. When I did the command to show me what network devices I have, it shows a I have a broadcom device but it does not tell me what kind because it says it does not exit or something like that
<Industrial> How do I disable my PC speaker?
<hotsoda> is there any way i could hide the beryl manger task icon in gnome?
<TheVault> Says Broadcom and some words thats does not relate to what I have
<exs> guys, how do I update my gtk-gnutella client?.. version 0.96.3 is out and I want to upgrade. Thanks
<unop> Peres_,  does ls *jpg actually work (without the pipe to wc) ?
<Senesence> How do I install this font http://www.netalive.org/tinkering/triskweline/
<jack_deltrino> Industrial: try sudo rmmod pcspkr
<trins> Industrial, disconnect "fisically" it from the motherboard :)
<Jatone> Industrial your speakers or your sound card?
<Industrial> speaker, and its a laptop
<dyrne> TheVault: best bet is to do a google search like: site:ubuntuforums.org broadcom wireless   youll get alot of step by step stuff for ndiswrapper. its not too bad to setup but ive never done it
<spasticteapot> Speakers...I know about speakers!
<joevandyk> Any ideas about how to 'reset' my wireless NIC after it loses it's wireless signal?
<spasticteapot> What's the issue?
<Jatone> just hit the mute key? lol
<spasticteapot> Finally...I'm useful!
<jack_deltrino> Industrial: try what i said, rmmdo pcspkr
<joevandyk> it shows a signal strength of 0/94 after a bit of being on
<jack_deltrino> sudo rmmod pcspkr*
<Justy-> hossasaur: it says nothing, it successfully mounted
<Industrial> in short - this godawful anoying beep sound.
<Peres_> unop: no, it says also bash: /bin/ls: Argument list too long
<Industrial> jack_deltrino: roger
<spasticteapot> Industrial: What's the speaker problem?
<spasticteapot> I actually know a good bit about speaker design, repair, and creation.
<hossasaur> Justy-: look at gparted right now, what does it say under mountpoint for /dev/hda1
<Jatone> Anyone know how to install modem drivers?
<TheVault> dyrne: Thank you. I will try that. Will I be able to get my wireless to work using the LIVE CD? I don't feel like installing linux like I did before, I wanna make sure that I am able to do things before I go making it my 2ndary OS
<Industrial> spasticteapot: that it made a beep, hehe. But its fixed now.
<Justy-> hossasaur: it is blank, it is not mounted
<meandyouonelittl> hi
<emet> how do I see all processes in GNOME
<emet> alt-ctrl-del no work
<emet> lol
<hossasaur> Justy-: are you browsing the partition, have a file open from the partition, etc?
<Industrial> emet, System - administration - system monitor
<Justy-> hossasaur: nope..
<Senesence> How do I install this font http://www.netalive.org/tinkering/triskweline/
<Jatone> Anyone know how to install modems specifically hsf chip 14f1:2F00?
<Industrial> emet: you could make a shortcut to that for ctrl-alt-del
<Justy-> hossasaur: i cannot read hda1
<dyrne> TheVault: id image the steps might work on livecd.
<dyrne> image=imagine
<ubuntu_nub> hi
<davin> how do I reload the gnome panel/s again?
<ubuntu_nub> i m havin some problems (yep)
<TheVault> dyrne: Thanks. I will try what you suggested
<Arafangion> How do I setup dual-head with the free fglrx drivers?
<davin> !ask > ubuntu_nub
<v4m21> http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/286/anotherproffye9.png
<v4m21> http://digg.com/tech_news/Why_The_Digg_Mafia_Will_Cost_Kevin_Rose_Millions
<ubuntu_nub> i built the mesa gl libs from cvs
<hossasaur> Justy-: did you manually mount that drive, or does linux do it from boot?
<ubuntu_nub> and now every time i go to start a gl app i get a bunch of dispatch errors
<ratbert90> Good god I hope that the daily build of fiesty works with my DG965RY.  As I do not have a 512 meg thumb drive :(
<exs> anyone want to help me installing the new gtk-gnutella client?.. i got the setup file but neither 'Configure, make or install' are working
<unop> Peres_,  it turns out bash limits lines to 64K long --  you need to break ls down in  this case
<emet> how do I force the cd open
<Justy-> hossasaur: linux does. it is in fstab i think
<Jatone> Anyone here with experience setting up dial-up drivers?
<unop> Peres_,  http://www.soe.ucsc.edu/classes/cmps290g/Winter03/p2-tutorial.html
<davin> how do I reload the gnome panl agai?
<davin> I forgot =[
<jammer> what is delete file command in console?
<davin> something with kill-all
<davin> jammer: rm
<trins>  killall gnome-panel
<Peres_> unop, wow, okay, that makes sense :) thanx bigtime!!
<jammer> ok
<davin> trins thanks man
<hossasaur> Justy-: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab, put a # at the beginning of the line that starts with /dev/hda1
<trins> ^_^
<joevandyk> Anyone know how I can reset my wireless NIC?  it shows a signal strength of '0/94' after a few hours of being up.  Doing a 'iwconfig ath0 essid myssid' works sometimes to get it working again.  Rebooting always works.
<knight__> how can i boot to windows back?ive installed ubuntu new and lost my original grub boot list, now i dont have the option to boot to windows
<hossasaur> Justy-: so it'll look like #/dev/hda1      /media/hda1   ntfs xxxxxxx when you're done
<Justy-> hossasaur: restart?
<hossasaur> Justy-: yes
<Jatone> joe you try clicking the enable box in the network system > administration > networking window?
<Peres_> unop:nice site also
<Jatone> click it off then on might reset it
<Justy-> hossasaur: brb wait for me =)
<emet> how do I eject CD from cmdline
<eisma> i did dual boot with windows/ubuntu, and partitioned too little of space i wanted for windows. how do i uninstall ubuntu and restore windows to the entire hd?
<hossasaur> woot, 3rd day running linux and i'm already helping people
<trins> emet "eject"
<Crankeye> ameinke: no luck my friend
<unop> Peres_,  yea, some college/uni
<emet> trins, LOL
<emet> it works@
<trins> yeah, it's a very intuitive command :D
<ameinke> Crankeye: hm
<knight__> ive installed ubuntu new and lost my original grub boot list, now i dont have the option to boot to windows, how can i get it back?
<Crankeye> join #reboot again
<Crankeye> if you can ;D
<ameinke> 'join reboot
<Jatone> there a server for help with networking?
<kexman> guys what do i do when i get something like this ? sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb 21 17:21:54 2007 ?
<kexman> i was playing with the time
<kexman> trying out ntpdate + ntp
<Cyrus25801> what is a good download manager
<kexman> it works but ... now i have other problems
<santa> knight__, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6269/
<pingswept> I'm trying to install Edgy on an Abit AB9 with two SATA drives, but the drives aren't detected in the installer. However, the SATA controller appears in the output of lspci, and the controller detects the drives during boot. Any suggestions on what to try next?
<Jatone> kexman u need to watch more sci-fi, because you would learn playing with time = bad
<kexman> ehhh
<kexman> fuck
<trins> Cyrus25801, try wget for the shell
<unop> !ask | Jatone
<ubotu> Jatone: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<santa> knight__,  root            (hd0,0) this has to be changed to the harddisk where your windows is located
<kexman> but how do i correct it now ?
<LjL> !language | kexman
<ubotu> kexman: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ompaul> hossasaur, I saw your note, don't try that if your only three days in
<kexman> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kexman> !sudo time
<ubotu> sudo: Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.6.8p12-4ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 161 kB, installed size 396 kB
<Justy-> hossasaur: hello again
<santa> knight__, any more questions ?
<Justy-> hossasaur: it is the same..
<santa> hi all
<Mhz> hossasaur: sorry man, I was away, you answered my post 30 minutes ago
<Cyrus25801> trins: is it gui or text based
<Mhz> the partition is fat32
<Jatone> !network help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network help - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<santa> could someone paste the output of: cat /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<unop> Jatone,  just ask a question
<knight__> santa, but is there any related link to refer to so that i coul do it well
<trins> it's text based but i think there is an extension for firefox to manage with it
<Justy-> hossasaur: i am so sorry
<whazilla> i cant find x-window-system-dev
<kexman> hehh :) just kill the terminal you are running then restart it ... makes sudo work again :) okay and now i know why i wasnt asked several times about my root pass :) coool
<trins> i use it in the shell, it's terrific
<whazilla> what repo must i add ?
<kexman> playing with time = learn :)
<santa> knight__, i would have to search give me a second and i try to find a appropriate howto
<Mhz> I would like to automount a windows partition with read/write access to user. how do I do that?
<unop> whazilla,  you want these packages - x-dev xorg-dev, xserver-xorg-dev
<cavediver> Hi. What doed the latest linux-image-server patch fix in Dapper? Is there a changelog domewhere ?
<Jatone> lol kex
<whazilla> yah
<whazilla> for WineCVS
<whazilla> i got a make error
<trins> wellcome to the real world :D
<knight__> santa, im also searching...
<Jatone> !Installing modem drivers
<Mhz> so, anyone up for a little support with fstab? please?
<earthen> eiama ptmagic could do that for you, I'm not sure of what else could
<Slasherx4> Hey, can anyone help me out with ATi drivers please?
<venatici__> How i can use beryl(aiglx) + xfce on xunbuntu?  I not want use beryl on KDE or Gnome...  I want use it on XFCE.
<Jatone> might be able to slasher =P
<whazilla> http://rafb.net/p/8ODMFe74.html
<Mhz> I already went through some doc but I can't figure out what's wrong
<ompaul> Mhz, can you be more specific and then the famous "anyone" might show themselves ;-)
<venatici__> Someone?
<eisma> Using Gparted, anyone know how I can turn my unallocated space into the partition where i want ubuntu installed onto?
<MadFlying> Hello guys.  Can someone recommend me a MP3 manager for Ubuntu?  Tried Amarok, Prokyon, etc...  but they are mostly focused at playing music.  I am looking for an organizer that makes managing a large collection easily.  I was using Mediamonkey on Zindow, not sure if you've seen it, but that's basically that type of functionnality I'm looking for...
<venatici__> nyone know?
<Cyrus25801> i am having problems with mozilla and firefox both hang halway when im browsing.what can i do
<hossasaur> Justy-: sorry mang, i have no idea
<venatici__> Anyone know?
<venatici__> How i can use beryl(aiglx) + xfce on xunbuntu?  I not want use beryl on KDE or Gnome...  I want use it on XFCE.
<Slasherx4> Well I tried following a few guides, and apt-get on one of them didn't work (missing packages) so I tried the hard way and the ATi thing keeps telling me an error
<Mhz> ompaul: I posted the following question a bit earlier: I would like to automount a windows partition with read/write access to user. how do I do that?
<Slasherx4> ./ati-installer.sh: 163: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<Slasherx4> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<Chadarius> !samba
<santa> !grub
<Chadarius> !<samba>
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mhz> ompaul: is there any "prefered" way to ask a question adressed to "anyone"?
<piedoggie> have a problem with a vmware guest that has lost its eth0.  The kernel recognizes the device at boot time but it's just not available.  The same device (eth1) is visible and usable.
<Jatone> 1sec slasher let me find the guide i used
<ompaul> !ntfs | Mhz
<Slasherx4> ok m8 ty
<venatici__> Is possible install beryl + xfce ????
<ubotu> Mhz: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<venatici__> Anyone know?
<venatici__> Is possible install beryl + xfce ????
<ompaul> Mhz, ^^
<Slasherx4> I have beryl on xgl
<piedoggie> I'm not sure how to see if the device eth0 is really available
<ompaul> Mhz, don't ask to ask - ask
<Justy-> hossasaur: ok. do you know if -somehow- i find a way to create an unallocated space, is it possible to enlarge my current ubuntu partitation by adding this unallocated space to it?
<Mhz> ompaul:
<okias> Hi, i need help> working nvidia-glx with new 2.6.17.11 on amd64?
<piedoggie> justy: yes it is
<piedoggie> use the resize tools
<venatici__> Anyone know if Is possible install beryl + xfce ????
<Jatone> slasher open a tab up with me so we can talk less spam hehe
<Mhz> ompaul: alright, thanks, I'll be back if this doesn't help. thanks a lot ;)
<Justy-> piedoggie: yes! i didnt understand
<Justy-> ops
<knight__> santa, thank you ill take care of it
<knight__> :-)
<Justy-> piedoggie: i didnt misunderstood you can add the unallocated space to current ubuntu partitation?
<Justy-> piedoggie: or did i?
<santa> knight__, so
<Slasherx4> Jatone: done, I think, lol
<santa> knight__, if you have a question just ask
<Polibio> hola
<piedoggie> justy: if you're talking about adding unallocated space at the end of the current partition during the disk partitioning process at install time,
<piedoggie> I think you can do it but you have to work a little hard
<hossasaur> Justy-: sorry bud, you can resize your ntfs partition in windows
<Cyrus25801> i am having problems with mozilla and firefox both hang halway when im browsing.what can i do
<hossasaur> Justy-: you can add unallocated space, but from the looks of it you don't have any
<piedoggie> justy: if you're talking about changing sizes afterwards, it can be done but you need to be very careful and you're probably better off with LVM underneath everything
<piedoggie> although that has a series of big negatives associated with it as well
<litheum> woo, just did aptitude upgrade the other night.... and now when i try to start my machine i see tons of "modprobe: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"!
<Jatone> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321766&highlight=ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64.run
<Jatone> go there slasher
<hossasaur> piedoggie: this is his table http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/5853/gpartedzd5.png
<Slasherx4> cheers will check it out
<dev1> When I add button or some else widget on window in glade it fills all window space. What is the reason?
<santa> knight__, would you be so kind and paste the output of: "cat /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop" and paste it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<hossasaur> Justy-: a program like partition magic can resize your ntfs partition
<Jatone> you will need a few packages from the update manager
<piedoggie> doesn't gparted reallocate space for NTFS as well?
<piedoggie> I should say repartition storage
<hossasaur> piedoggie: it can, but it can corrupt an ntfs partition
<Jatone> Anyone have any luck installing a modem on edgy?
<Jatone> for dial up
<piedoggie> and this is a problem how?  :-)
<knight__> santa, sure
<hossasaur> piedoggie: i can currently resize my ntfs partition, but last time i did i had to reformat/reinstall vista
<derFlo> where can i dl plugins for  rhythmbox?
<kexman> !x resolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<piedoggie> I see.  You are better off with partition Magic
<kexman> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<emet> hi
<mickeldi> hi
<bruenig> partition magic is garbage
<kexman> yeah dont use pqmagic
<mrbrdo> hey. what do you have to do if you install Windows AFTER ubuntu, so Grub boot screen is gone?
<kexman> at least dont mix it with linux
<Jatone> !installdrivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installdrivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<piedoggie> for certain values of garbage
<santa> bruenig, i agree
<kexman> they dont realy like each other :)
<hossasaur> bruenig: if you have another windows-based partition program, do suggest
<Jatone> !install modem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install modem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<derFlo> where can i dl plugins for  rhythmbox?
<santa> mrbrdo, use the linux live cd or grub-install
<bruenig> hossasaur, gparted live cd will work fine
<whonicca> question, lets say theres this file .ioftpd in 100 folders in parent directory archive, is there a command that i can do to delete every instance of the file .ioftpd without me having to manually go through each folder?
<hossasaur> bruenig: gparted can corrupt an ntfs partition if it resizes it
<bruenig> so can partition magic
<hossasaur> bruenig: it just happened to me yesterday
<hossasaur> bruenig: partition magic was made to resize ntfs partitions, it'll actually work
<mrbrdo> santa: what exactly, i use the live cd and do what?
<pingswept> I'm trying to install Edgy using ubiquity, but it won't detect any hard drives. Is there another way I can install?
<knight__> santa, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6272/
<bruenig> gparted was made to resize it as well
<Jatone> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hossasaur> bruenig: gparted can corrupt ntfs partitions, and does on a regular basis
<Jatone> !network dialup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network dialup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jatone> !dialup
<santa> knight__, thank you, you helped me a lot. just ask if you need something with your setup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<santa> mrbrdo
<bruenig> hossasaur, and it does work, in your particular case it failed, but don't act as if that is a norm, you should always backup obviously
<knight__> santa, didnt get how i helped you
<santa> mrbrdo, you have to rewrite the grub entry
<piedoggie> hossasaur: stick with PartitionMagic for NTFS or do a full image backup and try gparted
<hossasaur> bruenig: many people have had the same problem as myself
<bruenig> sort of the same concept as !worksforme but the other way around, don't FUD this because you had a bad experience
<hossasaur> piedoggie: i've already fixed the problem
<mrbrdo> santa: do i just do grub-install from console on the live cd?
<piedoggie> okay.
<davin> Bart
<davin> what player you use to listen to BD
<mrbrdo> santa: i have proper settings in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<santa> knight__, i removed my gnome.desktop unintentional
<sircrow> ruptime
<knight__> santa, :)
<santa> knight__, so i wasn't able to start with gnome session thanx
<piedoggie> is there anyone who knows about ethernet devices and how to find out why an ethernet device might be missing?
<sharperguy> anyone know why the kernel would refuse to load when thees a usb mouse plugged in?
<santa> knight__, : )
<hossasaur> bruenig: i'm sorry, i completely disagree
<santa> mrbrdo
<knight__> ;)
<emet> can I do a forced unmount
<emet> like if the drive is busy, ignore that
<santa> mrbrdo, use grub-install
<phaidros> hi, since edgy my right ALT is different than left ALT, hot to get them the same for GNOME shortcuts?
<hossasaur> bruenig: this isn't an uncommon occurance. every person who's resized their ntfs partition with vista installed on it has corrupted the partition
<mrbrdo> santa: so just boot into the live cd, open a console and type grub-install?
<hossasaur> bruenig: many with xp have done the same
<santa> mrbrdo, do you know how to use this
<bruenig> well that is a vista problem then obviously
<santa> mrbrdo, yep look the parameters and ask if something is unclear
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: i am having problems with mozilla and firefox they both hang temporarily.can you help
<hossasaur> bruenig: no, it's picking the wrong partition software
<mrbrdo> santa: okay let me try that
<bruenig> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<jahid> hi, how can i know which application is using my 21 port? when i was trying install proftpd, i get an error like "Failed binding to ::, port 21: address already in use"
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, kind of vague there
<hossasaur> bruenig: the software he wants to use is partition magic
<daum> hey guys, quick question, is the ubuntu install easy for a person new to linux?
<bruenig> ok, I have had bad experiences with good ole partition magic
<hossasaur> daum: yes
<jahid> daum, i think so
<daum> hossasaur, it mostly graphical?
<hossasaur> daum: yes, but you should know what you're doing before getting into it
<daum> i only ask because my friend is going to be switching over and I use gentoo so no idea how easy it will be for him in ubuntu
<hossasaur> daum: the most confuzing part, imo, is knowing how to set up partitions
<daum> alright i can do that easily=)
<hossasaur> daum: good
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: while im browsing i cant change tabs or do anything in any one of the programs. the rest of the system is fine all other programs work but mozilla and firefox hang. a few minutes later it comes right and then does the same.
<daum> hossasaur, it use a graphical client for that or fdisk command line?
<MarcM> daum: i agree with hossasaur, everything else is very simple
<santa> daum, if you are aware how to set up gentoo properly it shouldn't be hard to set up ubuntu
<phaidros> hi, since edgy my right ALT is different than left ALT, hot to get them the same for GNOME shortcuts?
<daum> MarcM, alright supeb
<Senesence> Help, Ubuntu can't recognize .PCF fonts. Whats the deal?
<daum> santa, heh, i've been running linux for about 6 years now
<hossasaur> bruenig: i had one bad experience with partition magic in conjunction with ext3 partitions, but he's not dealing with that, he's dealing with ntfs
<kexman> i get this with uname -a Linux tux02 2.6.15-28-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Feb 1 15:53:41 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux | and i need the source of this running kernel ! where can i find it ?
<daum> santa, just wasn't sure if my friend was going to be going nuts
<santa> daum, than installing with a gui shouldn't be a problem : )
<hossasaur> daum: graphical, though i'd highly suggest using windows-based partition software if he's resizing an ntfs partition with vista on it
<daum> santa, ubuntu uses what type of partition by default?
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, well the first thought that comes to my mind is to do "mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozillabackup" and then launching firefox again and seeing if the problem persists. If it goes away then it could be a bad combination of extensions or configurations.
<santa> daum, use ext3
<phaidros> kexman, aptitude search kernel-sources
<hossasaur> daum: ext3 or ext2
<Industrial> sqlite isnt available to me from the commandline, and I dont see a package for it. the library is installed but I have no idea how to make a database.
<daum> hossasaur, aye you have a reccomendation for whta type of software to resize his ntfs with(xp windows)
<phaidros> kexman, or aptitude search linux-sources (cant remember)
<hossasaur> daum: i say ext3 first because that's the one he should use
<daum> aye ext3 i'll have him use
<hossasaur> daum: partition magic
<kexman> well the first one didnt gave me no output
<poningru> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hossasaur> daum: well, eh, use a dos-based partition program
<phaidros> anyone familiar with xkb? have two different ALTs want to have it the same, so both keycode 64 & 113 make ALT
<kexman> phaidros, doesnt work
<hossasaur> daum: something that's good with ntfs
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: will try that and come back to you.
<piedoggie> I second hossasuar's recommendation as well
<Senesence> Any support guys around here?
<phaidros> kexman, what it shows?
<kexman> nothing :)
<piedoggie> at least for NTFS
<daum> hossasaur, ok thanks
<Industrial> Senesence: about 1000 :P, just ask.
<kexman> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb 21 17:21:54 2007 aaaaaaaaa, how do i get rid of this ?
<hossasaur> daum: partition magic works well in xp, i'm not sure if they have a vista-compatible version yet
<Senesence> How do I get PCF font's working on Dapper
<santa> mrbrdo, and do you know what to do ?
<phaidros> kexman, change system datre
<phaidros> date
<kexman> phaidros, the date is okay !
<Industrial> sqlite isnt available to me from the commandline, and I dont see a package for it. the library is installed but I have no idea how to make a database.
<royel> hey, what can I do to enable syntax highlighting in a console editor? Which editors are best suited for this?
<phaidros> kexman, well, set the date to feb 22
<phaidros> ;)
<kexman> why should i !?
<hossasaur> daum: but if he's resizing an ntfs partition with vista on it in gparted (graphical partition software on the ubuntu live cd), it will corrupt the partition and he'll have to re-install vista, and then re-install grub
<kexman> ufff
<bruenig> royel, vim
<piedoggie> royel: emacs and vi
<Industrial> royel: I recommend Vim, vim.org - but it has a steep learning curve and is not 'conventional'
<hossasaur> daum: otherwise, very easy install, as easy as xp
<Jatone> anyone know how to set up a dial up modem?
<phaidros> kexman, what kind of package u try to install when the date-foo shows up?
<kexman> man i used ntpdate to correct my time but before that i set it back to 17:21
<Jowi> !dialup | Jatone
<ubotu> Jatone: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<royel> bruenig: piedoggie: Industrial: which is most like "nano" if any?
<Industrial> noone knows how to get sqlite? dont have it on the cmdline ..
<kexman> i dont try to install any package i just commandline sudo anything
<phaidros> but it says february 21 ..
<phaidros> ok.
<Senesence> I mean no matter what I do, Ubuntu just can't find PCF fonts. I can't believe it's such a complicated matter. I mean it's just fonts.
<bruenig> royel, nothing with syntax that I can think of
<piedoggie> neitehr
<Industrial> royel: nano, :P
<jetsaredim> does anyone know what happened to the 686-smp kernel package??
<Jowi> !info sqlite
<ubotu> sqlite: command line interface for SQLite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.17-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Jowi> jetsaredim, it's in the generic one
<royel> Industrial: was afraid of that :)
<Jowi> !generic  jetsaredim
<phaidros> Senesence, try scribus wiki, they have alot on fonts, me never succeeded getting macfonts on ubuntu ..
<Jatone> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<bruenig> royel, if you do "vimtutor" you can learn how to use vim at least the basics
<Industrial> Jowi: $ sql<tabl><tabl>, nothing.
<jetsaredim> Jowi: generic doesn't work with nvidia drivers
<Jowi> !jeneric
<phaidros> anyone familiar with xkb? have two different ALTs want to have it the same, so both keycode 64 & 113 make ALT
<phaidros> ??
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jeneric - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sigger2> anyone recommend a GUI mp3 tag editor - not loving Easy Tag.
<hossasaur> how do you install a library from the terminal? in this case sdl and sdl-image
<Jowi> what's wrong with my spelling today?!
<bruenig> easytag is the best I have seen
<phaidros> sigger2, rhythmbox? listen?
<piedoggie> royel:  most editors have tutorials.  I know Emacs and vim do
<jetsaredim> I want  to be able to use smp and nvidia binary drivers
<phaidros> why not do it with the player?
<royel> Industrial: bruenig: is there something special needed to invoke the highlighting, I don't see any yet with vim
<bruenig> phaidros, because you have to do each mp3 separately
<Senesence> Anyone here use Triskweline?
<sigger2> phaidros, they do tag editing?
<bruenig> royel, save it with the right extension
<phaidros> bruenig, partly tru for listen and rhythmbox ..
<Jowi> jetsaredim, you need the restricted modules and nvidia-kernel-common
<Jowi> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Industrial> royel: #vim, theres vimtutor and readmes etc.
<bruenig> completely true for rhyhmbox
<phaidros> sigger2, imho .. or is it just for the player-database?
<jetsaredim> Jowi: the nvidia drivers don't work with the generic kerne;
<jetsaredim> kernel
<quaal> http://fukung.net/v/2294/vista.jpg
<quaal> haha
<royel> piedoggie: I'm most used to nano/pico, but I'm not afraid of the others. I will admit I'm sure I will need a reference for a while though
<MikesHardLinux> jetsaredim: i use generic smp (Pentium D) AND nvidia drivers (7600GT)
<sigger2> bruenig, ya one by one is not what I want
<Industrial> Jowi: any idea? I dont have sqlite(3) on the commandline so I dont know how to make a database ..
<sebrock> phaidros, where are those mac fonts you talk about?
<Industrial> Jowi: also not in the packages
<hossasaur> bruenig: how do you install a library from the terminal? in this case sdl-image and sdl
<piedoggie> there are plenty of those for Emacs
<sigger2> phaidros, not player database.  I use ampache for that.
<Industrial> Jowi: only libsqlite3 and doc.
<jetsaredim> MikesHardLinux: really?
<koth> Hi there
<bruenig> hossasaur, sudo apt-get install libsdl-image1.2
<Jatone> jowi that guide is useless for me atm lol
<hossasaur> bruenig: thanks
<gemini9> hey there
<jetsaredim> do I need to be booted to the generic kernel in order for the nvidia drivers to get installed in the right place?
<MikesHardLinux> jetsaredim: Yes. Have you looked in the restricted modules as Jowi has suggested?
<lisapc> I have vista installed and want to install ubuntu on hda1.  any docs on how pls>
<Jowi> Industrial, sqlite is in the universe repo
<bruenig> !dualboot | lisapc
<ubotu> lisapc: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<gemini9> hey there
<Cyban1> Is there a minilmist verison of ubuntu?
<jetsaredim> MikesHardLinux: I've got the nvidia working with the 686 kernel
<trins> try jed like an editor with syntax highlighting
<bruenig> !hi | gemini9
<ubotu> gemini9: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruenig> !minimal | Cyban1
<ubotu> Cyban1: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Senesence> Anyone here know how to install .PCF fonts on Dapper??
<kexman> that picture is LOL
<emet> what is the name of the blubuntu package
<emet> the theme for ubuntu
<MikesHardLinux> jetsaredim: but 686 kernel is not smp, right? :-) or is it?
<jetsaredim> MikesHardLinux: right - its not
<bruenig> emet, themes aren't generally packaged in the repositories if that is what you  mean
<Industrial> Jowi: thanks.
<bruenig> emet, you will probably need to google it until you can find the tar.gz or whatever else way they have you install it
<MikesHardLinux> jetsaredim: i am using the default generic kernel along with the restricted nvidia module and smp is working fine
<trins> MikesHardLinux,  my generic 686 is smp
<gemini9> i have a pc with KUBUNTU only, but my APT manager is locked down (keeps asking for my su password...how do i find out what it is?)
<trins> Linux lis01 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP
<emet> bruenig, I thin this one is
<koth> Question about DualBoot, the WindowsDualBootHowto talk about installing windows and ubuntu on the same hdd
<seanmccann> I just installed Feisty Fawn and my screen "messes" up every few seconds; almost like old rabbit ear tvs. Also it takes forever to scroll down. What settings do I config?
<MikesHardLinux> trins: well, not talking about generic. talking about the "686" kernel
<trins> aps
<Jowi> trins, yes, in edgy the generic kernel is both 686 and smp. in dapper you would need to install the 686-smp kernel.
<Flannel> seanmccann: Feisty support is in #ubuntu+!
<Flannel> seanmccann: er, #ubuntu+1
<nalioth> gemini9: there is no 'su'.  use YOUR user pass
<seanmccann> thank you
<bruenig> emet, wow it is
<l2obert> bonsoir
<emet> !blubuntu-look
<ubotu> blubuntu-look: Blubuntu look - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Flannel> Jowi, trins, no.  In dapper kernels are both SMP and non at the same time, so you need only install -686
<koth> If i want to install windows and ubuntu into 2 different hdd, is it possible? same HowTo doc?
<l2obert> un french for me please ?
<Flannel> !dualboot | koth
<jetsaredim> MikesHardLinux: do you know if it is just installing to the kernel you're booted to?
<bruenig> !fr | l2obert
<ubotu> l2obert: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> koth: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<gemini9> nalioth -i did issue my user password...says incorrect
<rowdy> hi there!! on my ubuntu-server i want to automount my external hard-drive when I connect or when my server boots and they drive is connected
<patrialt> is there any difference between xubuntu/ubunut/kubuntu other than visual?
<trins> i think it was about edgy, sorry
<gemini9> when i login at boot up that same password works fine
<phaidros_> hm, kicked myself
<nalioth> gemini9: try opening a console and typing "kdesu adept" or "gksudo synaptic"
<Flannel> gemini9: and you're using sudo, right?
<Jowi> Flannel, ah. my memory must be off.
<MikesHardLinux> jetsaredim: not sure i understand the question. i guess, when you install the restricted module, yes it will install to the kernel you are booted in
<v4m21> http://digg.com/tech_news/Why_The_Digg_Mafia_Will_Cost_Kevin_Rose_Millions
<Flannel> v4m21: please take offtopic stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> v4m21: please don't do that here.  #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for it
<kumelk> what tools to people use to download music and such on ubuntu ?
<rowdy> on my ubuntu-server i want to automount my external hard-drive when I connect or when my server boots and they drive is connected
<jetsaredim> MikesHardLinux: m,aybe that's the probn
<l2obert> i have a problem with kubuntu for connect my computer (kubuntu) with the pc "mother"(windows xp)
<gemini9> yes, using sudo
<koth> Flannel: Thank for the link, i looked at that HowTo already, it is telling me to resize the partion, but is it possible to install both OS into different hdd and have it dual boot?
<nalioth> l2obert: perhaps #kubuntu might be a better channel
<MikesHardLinux> jetsaredim: are you trying to install the nvidia driver onto a different kernel than what you are currently using?
<l2obert> if you want help me it's very nice
<v4m21> k, sorry.
<bruenig> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Cyban1> Is that minimal CD PPC compatiable?
<l2obert> thk nalioth :)
<kumelk> Im really wondering, caus Im been looking around and cant find anything which suits me ^^
<Cyban1> !minimal PPC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minimal ppc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gemini9> this is a KUBUNTU only pc. non-dual booat
<Flannel> koth: of course.  Just install windows to one, then ubuntu to the other.  If windows is on anything but primary master (hda), you may need to add a line to grub's config, but yeah, doable and easy
<rowdy> on my ubuntu-server i want to automount my external hard-drive when I connect or when my server boots and they drive is connected
<Jowi> rowdy, put it in /etc/fstab to mount it at boot time. if you want it to automount when you connect it you will need to create a udev rule I think...
<gemini9> boot, even
<Flannel> gemini9: so, you used sudo [whatever] , it asked for the password, you gave it your user password, and it gave you an error?
<kexman> http://fukung.net/v/589/goodpaintjob.jpg hahahaha
<rowdy> Thanks Jowi, I will look up the udev rule, duh! dont know why the fstab didnt strike me
<emet> my ubuntu is blue
<emet> if you like blue
<emet> download this
<koth> Flannel: Thanks, windows is actually on hda now, since it is my first OS and i am trying to add ubuntu, is it going to be harder?
<emet> !blubuntu-look
<ubotu> blubuntu-look: Blubuntu look - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 64 kB
<trins> ei
<Jowi> rowdy, I haven't done it myself but should be in /etc/udev/rules.d
<trins> i will trye it, blubuntu.. xD
<mirak> why can't we open two session with this firefox idiot ?
<sigger2> In EasyTag when I try to exit a dir with music files, it tells me "Some files have been modified but not saved..." even though I haven't touched any files.  Anyone know why?
<emet> it's not bad
<rowdy> Cool!!, thanks again
<Flannel> koth: nope.  Easier.  Just install ubuntu to the second harddrive, write grub to the MBR of hda (which will be default), and you're good to go.
<gemini9> neither work
<koth> Flannel: Thank a lot. i am going to try it now.
<sente> hi all, i want to install ubuntu on my laptop which currently has XP, i don't want to have to reinstall XP and i want a dual-boot, someone mentioned 'gparted' do i need a certain .iso to do this or will whatever 'standard' iso i can find a torrent of work?
<kexman> http://fukung.net/v/528/deadoralive.jpg looooool cnn loooooooool
<emet> how do I make tilda autoload when GNOME loads
<gemini9> says session crashed under kdesu... syanptic not working
<trins> apt-get install  blubuntu-look ^_^
<rowdy> Jowi: have a question
<Flannel> kexman: please take that elsewhere.  #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like.
<PwcrLinux> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<rowdy> what happens if the drive is not connected when the server boots and fstab entry is present
<emet> !tilda
<ubotu> tilda: Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 32 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Meizano> I really need help. I've been trying to install a USB WiFi adaptor with ndiswrapper and I get errors when following exact instructions. Help?
<emet> how do I get that to autoload?
<bTop> hi. need to setup a php development environment on ubuntu. What do I need
<Flannel> !lamp |  bTop
<ubotu> bTop: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<emet> guys if you going to download that I would modify the default settings cause hey are bad
<DLB|Maximus> anyone here use synergy?
<emet> but I got mine looking real nice
<Jowi> rowdy, then you can mount it normally.
<rowdy> but would tbe boot fail?
<kumelk> which tool is best to download movies / music on ubuntu, newsgroup tool or smth ?
<rowdy> i mean would the server still boot up?
<krantix> hi! what are the main advantages of moving /home to a new partition of the hard disk? thanks!
<Jowi> rowdy, "mount" will follow the rules as set up in /etc/fstab. no the boot will be fine as long as the external disk does not mount to a system critical point such as /lib for example.
<rowdy> krantix: it gives u the advantage of reparing ur system, reinstalling, upgrading w/o loosing ur data
<Flannel> krantix: when you reinstall/whatever you can keep all your data (reinstall around /home)
<wkdown> kumelk: like a torrent? or like limewire?
<patrialt> flannel couldn't you just copy the folder before you reinstall/upgrade?
<krantix> rowdy and flannel, thanks... but i need to reinstall all additional software?
<rowdy> Great!! U have been a great help Jowi
<DLB|Maximus> im wondering if anyone can tell me why on synaptic has synergy 1.3.1-2 when all i can find on synergy's homepage is 1.3.1-1
<trins> krantix, if you install a new version of ubuntu, you will have your users data "unafected"
<Flannel> patrialt: yeah, but that's a lot of work.  copying, then restoring
<whonicca> is it just me or do i notice most kde based apps are better than their gnome counterparts
<patrialt> i wouldn't think so
<Jowi> rowdy, it will work similar to the cdrom entry that is also in fstab. the boot will not fail if there's no cd in the drive, right? :)
<rowdy> what do u mean krantix
<patrialt> gksudo nautilus then copy+paste
<rowdy> Duh again!
<Flannel> krantix: yeah, you'll only keep your stuff in /home, so just configs and user data.  programs will still need to be reinstalled
<cavediver> Noone knows where the kernel-changes for linux-image-server is found ?
<krantix> rowdy, as an example all my wine settings are in the /home folder...
<cavediver> Something is updated but I don't know if it's something I need to update my server for
<krantix> flannel, a fresh installation of wine would then use the old settings?
<Flannel> patrialt: right, but when you have GB of data, it takes a while to copy (besides, where are you going to copy it to?)
<rowdy> yup
<Flannel> krantix: yep
<krantix> flannel, sounds great...
<Flannel> krantix: actually, a fresh install of wine would have your old programs in it too
<rowdy> i do it all the time
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: it seems to be working but all my book marks are gone. what was the command i ran and how did it solve the problem
<Flannel> krantix: just because of how wine stores programs, in your homedir (~/.wine/drive_c/[windows stuff] )
<rowdy> krantix: i just installed Ubuntu ultimate edition and used the same home folder
<patrialt> flannel: i have a windows partition (20gb) and 100gb ext3 partition for storage for both Windows/Ubuntu, and a 25gb partition for my ubuntu install
<emet> how I gethow do I get program to autoload when GNOME loads in linux
<rowdy> so i have 2 ubuntu edgys both using the same home folder
<lisapc> if i have ubuntu installed on hda1 , how can I totally clear that partition so the swap part is also deleted?
<gemini9> do i need to get root? to install apt get installs?
<rowdy> all the applications run fine
<turbolover> hey what is video overlay and opengl overlay? could they impact the performance of my system?
<krantix> flannel, rowdy, i think i will move my home partition right now... sounds good in case of system crash or whatever...
<maccam94> gemini9, use sudo or sudo su
<Cyban1> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Flannel> gemini9, maccam94, don't use sudo su.  if you want a root shell, use `sudo -i`
<maccam94> gemini9, all you have to do when using sudo is enter your user password
<Cyban1> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<patrialt> could someone recommend a cd burner that recognized .bin/.cue format?
<rowdy> yeah krantix ..if you are afraid of losing data, check out mondorescue
<patrialt> recognizes*
<rowdy> its a great peice of software
<maccam94> Flannel, I forget the reason, but why do you need to do that?
<cavediver> patrialt: K3B
<gemini9> what's the diff?
<maccam94> gemini9, some security thing I think
<patrialt> thank you cavediver
<gemini9> i figured
<krantix> rowdy, i've almost finished my migration from XP to Ubuntu... it's the first time i'm stopping to dual boot :-)
<nalioth> patrialt: k3b
<patrialt> thank you also nalioth :p
<maccam94> gemini9, but both give you the root shell in any case
<nalioth> gemini9: sudo su is redundant.  sudo -i or sudo -s is the correct way to get a superuser shell
<maccam94> eh, i just like sudo su because it's easier to type
<crimsun> ubotu: ppc ~= s/fully supported/community\-supported \(as of Feisty\)/g
<dyrne> you guys tried deluge? i really like it very light weight in gnome and xfce
<koth> is using ntfs still risk in ubuntu?
<patrialt> when you download something with add/remove or synaptic manager where does it download to?
<dyrne> that was meant for offtopic sorry
<Flannel> patrialt: /var/cache/apt
<nalioth> maccam94: when your box breaks, you get to keep the pieces :)
<patrialt> flannel thanks
<nalioth> koth: it is not advised with any linux distro
<maccam94> on a different machine however, i've got a problem with a segfaulting synaptic, dunno why but it has not worked for the past 2+ weeks (apt-get works though)
<nalioth> !tell koth about ntfs
<padge> How do you print to the stderr in c?
<padge> Sorry for the off-topic
<krantix> flannel, rowdy, what about aving a partition even for /opt ??? it that a good idea?
<krantix> h
<Flannel> padge: ##C
<bTop> how do I install apache2 ? whats the command again?
<trins> krantix, yes for 3rd party software is very usefull
<nalioth> krantix: that is up to you
<Flannel> bTop: sudo apt-get install apache2
<nalioth> !tell bTop about lamp
<lisapc> when installing ubuntu, whats the recommended swap file size using a notebook with 1 gig ram?
<emet> does epiphany have adblock
<nalioth> lisapc: 768mb
<Flannel> lisapc: depends on what you're doing.  If you ever plan on hibernating, you'll need at least 1G
<dyrne> 1 gig might be better for hibernate
<padge> Flannel: Thanks
<nalioth> emet: if it uses firefox plugins, yes, if not, no.  you can always use a hosts file (this will stop all crap from any network app)
<fluxd> How do I add yself to a group?
<gemini9> no luck
<bTop> thanx Flannel
<Flannel> lisapc: most people recommend double the RAM, with a max of about 1G, unless you're doing specialized stuff, in which case you'd know ;)
<trins> fluxd, man addgroup
<dyrne> fluxd: there are cli tools and gui ones but i usually just sudo gedit /etc/group and add myself
<gemini9> apt-get ujust gives me a  menu
<lisapc> nalioth 768 mimiumal?  or 1 gig?
<maccam94> i'm a gentoo users as well, and when i get segfault issues it's usually fixed by doing an "emerge -uN world" (update and reinstall everything new) or "emerge -e package" (reinstall everything related to a package), but I don't know how to do something similar in a debian based system.
<patrialt> flannel when you install a .deb does it get installed to any specific directory?
<gemini9> i want to get apt-get manager to come out of lock-down mode
<lisapc> Flannel so 1 gig swap would suffice?
<Flannel> patrialt: er, it gets installed all over the place.
<fluxd> dyrne, trins how would I add myself using the gui Users and Groups tool ?
<maccam94> i really want to fix synaptic, it's easier to search for stuff with it than with apt-get/aptitude
<patrialt> Ahh, okay
<Flannel> lisapc: I imagine it should be, yeah.
<nzx> is there a gui tool for recovering deleted files from a fat32 partition?
<nalioth> lisapc: i've got 2.5gb of physical ram on my current box and never really use any swap . . .   i've found on previous boxen, that anything over 768 isn't used much at all (again, specialized tasks may call for different settings)
<patrialt> was just hoping to be able to relocate some of it, to place on my storage partition
<dyrne> fluxd: im not very familiar with gnome sry
<oritemis> hi guys.
<fluxd> dyrne ty np
<oritemis> I am just new in ubuntu.
<maccam94> hi oritemis
<Flannel> patrialt: Er.  Linux does stuff differently than windows.  for example, programs are in /bin, config files in /etc, instead of having folders with everything for a particular program in them
<oritemis> maccam94: Hi, thank you for the welcome.
<maccam94> oritemis, things working well so far?
<patrialt> flannel oh, okay, thanks about that, im still new to the conversion from windows to linux :P
<oritemis> maccam94: I would like to do just some customizations. ;)
<maccam94> ahhh
<emet> epiphany is fast
<emet> but I'll prob still with FF
<emet> stick
<patrialt> could someone explain  to me why ext3 doesn't get file fragmentation, much unlike NTFS of FAT32?
<dyrne> patrialt: nice thing about that is you only need general paths for all your libs and exes in windows you cant just type a program into run and expect it to. linux it should. plus sharing lib is more effecient
<tuxxman> is there a ppc channel anybody can redirect me to?
<emet> but damn epiphany is fast
<phaidros_> how to set ALT_L and ALT_R correctly? (my right Alt is Mod+5 and doesnt work as Alt-shortcut in Gnome)
<trins> fluxd, Select manage groups -> "choose your grup" -> properties -> check users
<maccam94> oritemis, a good place to start is by getting themes at www.gnome-look.org
<phaidros_> emet, tried ff 3.0 ?
<oritemis> maccam94: I am getting a message from rythmbox about a plugin of GStreamer to decod mp3 files.
<trins> somthing like this
<emet> na I'm running 2.0.0.1
<emet> is 3.0 good?
<maccam94> oritemis, ah ok you need to get the codec package
<trins> i think the way of sudo vi /etc/groups is better and fast
<trins> XD
<Slasherx4> anyone know how to kill shift+backspace?
<atomiku> <patrialt> could someone explain to me why ext3 doesn't get file fragmentation, much unlike NTFS of FAT32? <-- good question, but i didnt know that ext3 didnt get fragmentated
<phaidros_> emet, just read they use new gecko 2.0 which is speedimproved alot ..
<gemini9> adept manager has me in read-only mode
<oritemis> maccam94: then that it's expected?
<patrialt> i heard that it didn't in like...some video tutorial a few days back
<emet> epiphany uses gecko I think
<phaidros_> emet, (all alpha state!)
<phaidros_> emet, but not gecko 2.0
<dyrne> patrialt: its more like it polices itself instead of expecting you to. auto corrects i believe
<maccam94> oritemis, yup. mp3 is a proprietary piece of software, so it is not included by default.
<fluxd> trins ty
<emet> it just is highly integrated with gnome, which makes it load a whole two seconds faster then FF for me
<emet> :P
<patrialt> dyrne awesome, thank ya much
<koth> maccam94: codec package, that's what i need too. can you tell a little more about how to get it/
<oritemis> maccam94: proprietary? I thinked it was free...
<phaidros_> emet, ah you mean appload, not pageload
<emet> no pageload is probably the same
<phaidros_> si
<lisapc> nalioth ok ill use 768
<DLB|Maximus> can someone help me with "route" im using my wireless connection which i can access the internet on but when i try to ping a pc on my lan i get "destination unreachable" im pretty sure this has to do with route....
<maccam94> oritemis, free != open source ;-)
<subopt> Which distro is typically has more recent versions of packages: Ubuntu, or Debian/testing?
<oritemis> maccam94: sure.
<fluxd> trins do i have to reboot its added but I cant run a program unless I am in the group
<Jatone> anyone know where i can get conexant drivers for edgy?
<phaidros_> DLB|Maximus, what the prob?
<Flannel> restrictedformats | koth
<oritemis> maccam94: free as freedom.
<lov2u> hello tt le monde
<Flannel> !restrictedformats | koth
<Meizano> Does anyone have any experience with ndiswrapper errors? I can't figure out how to install my sis163u usb wifi card, even after following exact steps. I must be missing something.
<ubotu> koth: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<emet> subopt, I think debian and ubuntu backport is the same
<lisapc> if I chose to install ubuntu using ntfs, will that allow me to copy files from ubuntu to vista, and vice versa?
<phaidros_> xkb | koth
<subopt> emet: backport?
<koth> flannel, thanks
<emet> you get packages about 1 day after they released ?
<DLB|Maximus> phaidros_: can we chat in #flood, things moving a bit fast in here....
<phaidros_> !xkb | koth
<Flannel> subopt: debian testing would have more recent packages.  Ubuntu freezes versions of stuff for releases, and backports only contains specific software
<maccam94> i'm not familiar with the bot in this channel, but there must be something like
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maccam94> !tell oritemis about codecs
<phaidros_> !xmodmap | koth
<eXistenZ> Is it possible to change the ubuntu wiki name?
<ubotu> koth: xmodmap: X input map modification. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 76 kB
<lisapc> nalioth if I chose to install ubuntu using ntfs, will that allow me to copy files from ubuntu to vista, and vice versa?
<phaidros_> DLB|Maximus, not much time. quick question, quick answer::)
<unop> atomiku,  patrialt - it's the way linux handles the filesystem cache, it loads the file into memory on read and tries and keeps all blocks contigious when writing, defragmentation happens but at a very very small rate -- it's only when you have something less than 5%, that it becomes an issue
<emet> subopt, backport repositories keep your packages updated to latest versions, by default ubuntu doesn't enable them .. but there is a risk if you do
<maccam94> !codecs | oritemis
<ubotu> oritemis: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<patrialt> lisapc the only way to write to ntfs from linux is with experimental programs
<Flannel> eXistenZ: change the wiki name?
<dyrne> unfortunately our bot is alittle simple. we're not allowed to train him and have to rely on ops
<Flannel> emet, subopt, and only some programs are backported, at that.
<emet> !backport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<subopt> How do i find out what versions are available in Ubuntu w/o installing it? I couldn't find a listing on the web page.
<maccam94> !codecs | koth
<ubotu> koth: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oritemis> maccam94: and what about beryl? it is masked?
<DLB|Maximus> phaidros_: i can access internet on my wifi connection (192.168.1.6) but i cant ping pc's on my lan, is there a way i can check the route to make sure its setup right?
<lisapc> how can I get ubuntu to use my nivdea 7300?
<emet> subopt, to enable backports goto source.list and uncomment them
<zt1`> anyone using webmin ?
<emet> sources.list
<trins> lisapc apt-get install nvidia-glx
<maccam94> oritemis, ah, you have to follow a special guide for that depending on your graphics card
<atomiku> !nvidia | lisapc
<phaidros_> DLB|Maximus, do the PCs also have 192.smehting?
<ubotu> lisapc: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<krantix> is there a way to configure the behaviour of the trash on ubuntu for the different drives? thanks!
<patrialt> trins why you gotta be so smart, finally im almost able to answer a question, and you answer it better :p
<maccam94> oritemis, i'd check out www.ubuntuguide.org, that page lists basically everything you need to know to get anything working (just search the page for beryl)
<trins> krantix i don't think so
<DLB|Maximus> phaidros_: yes, but im seeing something strange when i try to ping
<eXistenZ> Flannel, I registered in wiki.ubuntu.com and I want to change my wiki name
<Flannel> oritemis, maccam94, ubuntuguide is unsafe.  For beryl, go to #ubuntu-effects and read the topic
<tuxxman> hello, i'm trying to use fsck.hfs on my ubuntu ppc livecd, but fsck.hfs is an unknown command
<oritemis> maccam94: sure.
<tuxxman> how would i install this?
<maccam94> Flannel, ah ok
<phaidros_> DLB|Maximus, so you use wireless to connect to the pc or the ethernet?
<trins> patrialt, LOL :D
* maccam94 is not used to this channel's policies ;-)
<krantix> trins, not even the maximum size for all drives?
<fannagoganna> hi, wondering if possible to set up LVM2 partitions in Ubuntu installer?
<jahid> i have a USB HDD, is it possible to give a user read-write-execute permission on that mounted device?
<oritemis> Flannel: Ok, I will take a look.
<fannagoganna> on edgy?
<oritemis> Flannel: thank you.
<subopt> Flannel: How do i find out what versions are available in Ubuntu w/o installing it? I couldn't find a listing on the web page.
<Flannel> fannagoganna: yeah.  You need the alternateCD, not the desktop
<DLB|Maximus> phaidros_: when i ping from wifi connection (192.168.1.6) it says ping 192.168.1.1 (my router) the it says from 192.168.1.5 destination unreachable, the 192.168.1.5 in my wired lan ip, which isnt in use
<mrbrdo> Does ubuntu come with injection patches for madwifi-ng applied?
<Flannel> subopt: packages.ubuntu.com has listings (for various repos, including backports)
<DLB|Maximus> phaidros_: wireless currently
<tuxxman> anybody know>
<tuxxman> ?
<subopt> Flannel: thanks
<emet> what is better then xmms for winampish media player
<patrialt> jahid i would probably try gksudo nautilus and go to "properties" on that device and set read/write/execute permissions for your user accnt.
<trins> krantix, no
<patrialt> that's how i tamper with my file permissions
<phaidros_> DLB|Maximus, dialog ..
<trins> no way xD
<phaidros_> how to set ALT_L and ALT_R correctly? (my right Alt is Mod+5 and doesnt work as Alt-shortcut in Gnome)
<phaidros_> ??
<krantix> trins, thanks
<phaidros_> please someone?
<Flannel> jahid, patrialt, you want to give it options when mounting.  chmod/chown won't do it.
<unop> krantix,  I dont think so, usually ~/.Trash only maintains a record of what you delete and normally you only have one drive/partition for yourself/homedir so it's basically pointless having your trash work for other partitions/drives or even other users' homedirs
<dyrne> tuxxman: anyone answered you yet? apt-get install hfsutils   i thinkg
<tuxxman> its installed
<dyrne> hrm
<MarcM> emet: Beep Media Player is a nice alternative with similar feel
<DLB|Maximus> phaidros_: dialog?
<patrialt> flannel your explanation is very fuzzy to me, im still new to linux :p
<jahid> Flannel,  i tried to user "chmod
<phaidros_> DLB, PM window
<jahid> Flannel, how can i do that then?
<eXistenZ> Flannel, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserPreferences
<emet> hmm
<emet> I'm installing gnash
<emet> :P
<emet> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<phaidros_> what about flash9 ??
<tuxxman> why on earth wouldnt a ppc exclusive livecd come with fsck.hfs...doesnt that make sense to have hfs(mac) fs stuff correcly installed?
<DLB|Maximus> phaidros_: i pm'd you, did you get it?
<krantix> unop, is there a way to disable completely the trash for the ntfs partitions mounted?
<Flannel> patrialt, jahid, chmod (changing the permissions) won't do it (and generally chmod/chown is a bad solution anyway, causing problems later on), you want to give it options when mounting, a umask usually
<Flannel> phaidros_: flash9 is in backports
<phaidros_> DLB|Maximus, yes, but u dont have it in separate window?
<phaidros_> Flannel, thx
<bTop> hi!
<phaidros_> Flannel, but for flash9 plugin i have to remove all the free flash things, right?
<mrbrdo> Does ubuntu come with injection patches for madwifi-ng applied?
<jahid> Flannel, but when i am connecting the device, its auto mounting
<ubuntuclient> hey
<phaidros_> mrbrdo, I doubt
<ubuntuclient> i have one question
<ubuntuclient> i wan to install ubuntu in pen drive
<ubuntuclient> !pendrive
<bTop> mysql it seems to be installed but I cannot connect> how do I set a root password
<Flannel> phaidros_: er, flash9 is a dropin replacement for the regular flash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pendrive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Apollyon_> !hi | bTop
<ubotu> bTop: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DLB|Maximus> phaidros_: yes, i have a seperate pm window, if thats what your asking... i just didnt get a reply back from you so i didnt know if you got my pm
<Flannel> !lamp | bTop, read this page, it explain it.
<ubotu> bTop, read this page, it explain it.: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<phaidros_> DLB|Maximus, replying all the time, something broken there .. grrr
<unop> krantix, errm, not that i know of .. and ~/.Trash is a folder in /home/<user>/.Trash .. it does not exist independantly for each and every physical drive.. just one per user in their homedir
<jahid> and its not necessary that my device will be connected always, so i cant put that on my .bashrc. and when i connect the device, its auto mounting
<ubuntuclient> Apollyon man do you know how to install UBuntu in pen drive
<ubuntuclient> Attach your USB device to your computer and create a partition (using e.g. cfdisk) large enough to hold the contents of the ISO image plus about 5%. The rest of this discussion assumes that you can address this partition using /dev/sda1.
<Meizano> Can anyone aid me with the installation of a usb wifi card using ndiswrapper?
<jahid> Flannel, can you give me any better idea?
<ubuntuclient> but how
<Flannel> jahid: hmm, I'm actually not familiar with the automounting.  I'm sure there's a method though.
<ubuntuclient> how much memory i need to leave .
<bTop> Flannel, yes. But mySQL wants a root password , Im using the Administrator GUI but I did not set up one..
<jahid> Flannel, are you suggesting to, umount the auto mounted device, then again mount manually?
<patrialt> poor flannel, he's getting too much chat love :p
<ubuntuclient> Create a file system on the partition. ???
<ubuntuclient> and what it file system x3 or?
<Flannel> bTop: that page explains it all.  No, you don't need to set a root password for linux, just a root password for mysql
<ubuntuclient> ext3 or ?
<Flannel> jahid: no, that's silly.  I'm sure theres configuration for the automount script
<atomiku> Decent linux irc client with nice GUI and scripting?
<bTop> yes I know. MySQL wants a root password. I did not set one up? Can I reset the Mysql ???
<jahid> Flannel, do you have any idea where can i get that script for auto mounting?
<unop> atomiku,  xchat is good
<atomiku> i tried that, its crap :P
<unop> jahid,  its already available
<hossasaur> i'm having a problem building something.  every time i try it says "libstdc++.a no such file or directory" "libstdcxx.so error 1" "all error2"
<Flannel> bTop: if you'd take the time and read that page, you'll see that it tells you how to set the mysql root password
<hossasaur> what's up with that?
<unop> jahid,  just plug your drive in and it'll automount
<krantix> unop, i don't know why, but i have a different .Trash folder in every drive... it contains only the files deleted on that particular partition...
<patrialt> unop, that is his problem
<jahid> unop, my device is auto mounting, but i want to add permission when mounting
<bTop> Flannel, Ok.. be back soon :)
<unop> krantix,  hmm, something new i have never seen -- what you can do is chmod it so it is read only for that drive then
<jahid> unop. so i need to know the location of the script so that i can edit
<nalioth> unop: you have a hidden trash folder on all seperate partitions, if you use ANY kde stuff
<Apollyon_> ubuntuclient: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5151
<sebrock> sparr, I solved the mmkey problem btw
<unop> jahid,  rather than do that, just change permissions for the contents of the drive
<unop> nalioth,  right, thats probably what he experiences
<Apollyon_> ubuntuclient: http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<Flannel> unop, jahid, chmod is NOT the answer.  And unop, changing the permissions for the stuff on the drive is destructive.
<jahid> unop, its not possible to change the permission of a mounted device using "chmod/chwon", do you have any other idea?
<jahid> Flannel, yes
<jahid> but, anyone having a better idea?
<emet> how do I get stuff to load when gnome loads
<Flannel> !statup | emet
<tuxxman> how do i run fsck on hfs from an ubuntu livecd!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about statup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuxxman> please help
<tuxxman> hfsutils and hfsplus are both installed
<nalioth> emet: system > prefs > session
<ompaul> Flannel, have an R
<unop> Flannel,  heh, so how do maintain different permissions on a drive then? different permissions for different users, etc ?
<ubuntuclient> Apollyon what is file system
<hossasaur> i'm having a problem building something.  every time i try it says "libstdc++.a no such file or directory" "libstdcxx.so error 1" "all error2" what's wrong?
<bTop> Flannel, Woohooo.. .Got it :) I'll be back with more issues soon I'm sure.. Thanx
<Flannel> !startup | emet
<ubotu> emet: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<koth> im installing ubuntu now, and planning to switch from windows to ubuntu... wish me luck =D
<Flannel> ompaul: couldn'tve done it for me, eh?
<ompaul> :)
<q_> hi all, i'm using XFCE 4.3.99.1 (Xfce 4.4 BETA2) and when i restarted got this error "Starting without administrative privileges" and i lost the right click mouse button menu and the background image, anybody know why?
<nalioth> hossasaur: use apt/synaptic to search for libstdc++ and install the -dev version
<emet> nalioth, thank you it worked
<ubuntuclient> Flannel what mean file system,is this is ext3
<Flannel> unop: using a umask
<hossasaur> nalioth: it was already installed
<nalioth> hossasaur: then perhaps the code isn't up to 'alpha' quality
<hossasaur> nalioth: hrmph
<Apollyon_> emet: System > Preferences > Sessions   Configure it and when you login in gnome the selected programs will be launched automatically  :-)
<mrpoundsign> So I am trying to install ubuntu on my machine, running a Nvidia 7800 GT -- when the installer launghes, I get a corrupt bar in the middle of the screen, and nothing else.  It also happens right after the welcome sound playes, so that may be related. Running a SigmaTel audio board (built-in)
<tuxxman> how do i run fsck on hfs from an ubuntu livecd
<emet> Apollyon_, thank you nice stuff
<Remorse_> hello
<unop> Flannel,  a umask as an option for the mount point?
<nalioth> tuxxman: not advised. use your OSX install media > disk utility
<tuxxman> didnt work
<tuxxman> couldnt recognize the volume
<ubuntuclient> Apollyon what mean file system,ext3 ???
<tuxxman> but linux can
<Flannel> unop: yes, in your fstab, or in your mount options, if mounting manually
<mrpoundsign> I have ubuntu running great on my Dell D610 laptop.  This is a Gateway 8400GM, if that helps in any way.
<Remorse_> that's a secret
<hossasaur> nalioth: nevermind, i didn't have one of the -dev versions
<hossasaur> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth> tuxxman: sounds like major trouble to me
<tuxxman> yea....so how do i run fsck.hfs
<unop> Flannel,  ok, fair enough .. that dictates permissions for new files created, etc .. what about existing files on the drive?
<nalioth> tuxxman: you mount the hfs volume and run fsck on it
<tuxxman> but it tells me fsck.hfs isnt there, which it isnt
<tuxxman> but i can mount it
<tuxxman> so i dont understand why fsck.hfs wouldnt be installed
<Flannel> unop: no no, that dictates how the drive is mounted.  For files on the drive, they have their own permissions
<Apollyon_> Remorse_: What is a secret?
<emet> ooo I discovered how to make macros in Bash
<P4ndaman> hey does beryl GUI come with the latest distribution of ubuntu (6.10)
<q_> hi all, i'm using XFCE 4.3.99.1 (Xfce 4.4 BETA2) and when i restarted got this error "Starting without administrative privileges" and i lost the right click mouse button menu and the background image, anybody know why?
<ubuntuclient> Apollyon what mean file system,ext3 ?
<nalioth> q_: please join #xubuntu
<tuxxman> nalioth: do you know why its ont installed / how to install it?
<Flannel> P4ndaman: #ubuntu-effects for info on how to enable it
<nalioth> tuxxman: i have no clue, either
<ubuntuclient> nalioth what mean file system,can it be ext3??????
<q_> ok
<P4ndaman> thanks flannel
<tuxxman> crap
<nalioth> ubuntuclient: yes, use ext3
<ante_> hello
<emet> how do I search for packages from commandline
<ubuntuclient> nalioth and do you know,KNoppix
<Flannel> emet: apt-cache search [stuff] 
<ubuntuclient> nalitoh i have 3 gb usb how i need to put to install ubuntu on them.
<emet> awesome thanks
<koth> anyone here use vnc with ubuntu?
<Apollyon_> ubuntuclient: man fs
<ante_> can somebody tell me how megaupload works with linux
<emet> I'm making easy macros to install and search :P
<nalioth> ubuntuclient: join #knoppix
<ubuntuclient> join
<ubuntuclient> ok
<bTop> hi mYsql .. is there a getDate() like in sql server
<ubuntuclient> Appolyon thanks
<ubuntuclient> join #KNoppix
<Flannel> bTop: you might be looking for #mysql
<ante_> can somebody tell me how megaupload works with linux, please?
<Apollyon_> ubuntuclient: /join #knoppix
<Comrade-Sergei> whats the command to unmount a ide hdd
<q_> nobody on xubuntu
<bTop> Flannel, Thanx
<ubuntuclient> Appolyon thanks man i forget the command.
<Flannel> Comrade-Sergei: umount is the unmount command
<Comrade-Sergei> oh umount ty
<Apollyon_> Comrade-Sergei: umount
<Flare183> Does anybody know how to switch window managers?
<linuxnewbie756> is there some way to "scan" and then remove unused packages?
<unop> Flannel, if i read this right, a umask (might vary for filesystem to filesystem) dictates the permissions for all directories and files created anew on a filesystem .. atleast that's my understanding of the option in the manpage .. otherwise the umask for a directory is determined from a per-directory umask or the processes umask
<linuxnewbie756> tlike packages that were installed as dependencies, but are no longer needed, so are now just taking up space
<kane77> is there any mp3/flac to aple lossles converter?
<Comrade-Sergei> is there a way to reformat a ntfs drive to fat32 without losing the data/
<Flare183> Does anybody know how to switch window managers?
<ubuntuclient> Apollyon in knoppix don't respong
<ubuntuclient> Apollyon don't respond
<Quintin> livingdaylight_: PONG
<nalioth> Comrade-Sergei: if you use a commercial product (like Partition Magic) you may be able to do so, but i'd still back up all your data)
<ante_> can somebody tell me how megaupload works with linux, please?
<robdeman> hi folks.. how do I manually install a library? (I need to replace a 32 bits libs with a 64 bits one)
<nalioth> Flare183: at your login screen, you can choose different sessions
<robdeman> just copy the file over the old one?
<robdeman> or does it need some kind of registration / install process?
<phaidros> how to set ALT_L and ALT_R correctly? (my right Alt is Mod+5 and doesnt work as Alt-shortcut in Gnome)
<Quintin> I'm having a problem with a WINE app... it's stuck in my system tray, can't get window to show up.. any idea what to do?
<Comrade-Sergei> nailioth ive seen it doen in win 2000 server
<unop> robdeman,  no, you install the package containing the library -- simple as that
<Flare183> nalioth:> i know that it's just that when i do that compiz is not there
<nalioth> Comrade-Sergei: good luck
<Quintin> ante_: tell us what that is, and maybe
<robdeman> unop: no the package isnt update dyet
<ubuntuclient> Apollyon i don't have fs,i only have hfs,jfs,reiserfs,xfs
<Comrade-Sergei> um thanks....
<robdeman> unop: the maker emailed me that I need to manually update the libs
<bTop> Flannel,  Whats that LAMP Page again?
<robdeman> uniop: and he send me the 64 bit version of the libs
<samalex> hey guys.  no matter what, i still can't get amarok to play MP3's.  It plays OGG fine though.
<samalex> any suggestions?
<nalioth> Flare183: ahh, you've probably not set up a new entry in /usr/share/xsessions/
<unop> robdeman,  are you running 64bit ubuntu?
<Quintin> !mp3 samalex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 samalex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robdeman> unop: Yes
<Quintin> !mp3 | samalex
<nalioth> Flare183: go back to your compiz howto and look for this setting
<ubotu> samalex: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<emet> does the ATI fglrx driver have any settings
<robdeman> unop: so would I simply overwrite the lib file?
<emet> does the ATI fglrx driver have any compositing
<patrialt> O_O, how does a person go about getting a 64bit ubuntu?
<Flare183> nalioth:> where would that be in Synaptic or what?
<patrialt> nvm, i think im a tool
<unop> robdeman,  i'd make backups of the library first tho
<Quintin> patrialt: go to the download page and pick 64 bit. ..
<robdeman> unop: I did
<unop> robdeman,  and yes, thats the way'd go, overwrite the file
<nalioth> Flare183: no, you'll have to do it manually.  see your compiz howto
<Apollyon_> ubuntuclient: fs stands for file system (all kinds)
<patrialt> yea, i just remembered seeing it there quintin lol
<linuxnewbie756> is there something i can use to remove uneeded pacakages automatically?
<nalioth> Flare183: join #ubuntu-effects for more help
<ubuntuclient> Apollyon aha,and what i need to press.
<unop> jahid,  have you had any luck?
<Apollyon_> ubuntuclient: go to the terminal and type:   man fs
<Flare183> ok
<abyss> lo anyone knows an easy to use spamfilter for evolution?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Please could any take step by step howto install flashplayer to OPERA on ubuntu5,1. mozilla ff was np but when trying on Opera:  http://quad.mine.nu/Sk%c3%a4rmdump.png
<jahid> unop, nope
<unop> jahid,  what kind of a drive is it? windows NTFS?
<bTop> Flannel,  :: That LAMP page. what was it again please
<Quintin> How do I delete all of my WINE settings and start from default?
<unop> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<phaidros> Quintin, rm -rf ~/.wine
<ante_> Quintin: did u read what i wrote to u
<nalioth> Quintin: remove the ~/.wine directory
<pppoe_dude> hi. anyone here managed to get a 1280x800 resolution on their consoles?
<jahid> unop, not sure, but suppose to be FAT32
<Quintin> Ok geniuses, that deletes all of my programs too.
<Quintin> I want to delete any settings I might have changed, not drive_c and friends :p
<nalioth> pppoe_dude: on console ?
<abyss> pppoe_dude, nope but if u find a solution can u tell me ? ^^
<Lattyware> Anyone know how to get the Soundmax Superbeam Array Microphone that comes with the Asus P5B Deluxe to work in Ubuntu, because plugging it in straight appears not to.
<phaidros> how to use right ALT key (which gives MOD+5) as ALT (like left ALT-key) ??
<pppoe_dude> im looking for a tool called vbetest but i can't find it in repos, and apparently lrmi was replaced by vbetool
<nalioth> Quintin: you asked a question. you got the answer.
<pppoe_dude> nalioth, yes
<Quintin> nalioth: No, I didn't.  Learn to read before using irc, kthnx.
<unop> jahid,  make sure -- run this command on the device (i use hda in this example) -- fdisk -l /dev/hda
<phaidros> Quintin, i answered you a porper answer
<phaidros> proper
<abyss> pppoe_dude, which kind of laptop ? dell inspiron?
<pppoe_dude> nalioth, i managed a stretched 1024x768 on my wide screen, but i'd like to use all my pixels ;)
<Quintin> I asked how to delete *settings*.  I don't want to get rid of other things.
<pppoe_dude> abyss, nope a gateway but with intel chipset
<nalioth> Quintin: please be civil. you got a correct answer.
<Comrade-Sergei> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Quintin> nalioth: please don't be an idiot :)
<phaidros> Quintin, ok, .wine is settings for me :)
<hehlamers> whats with the ubuntu 5 not setting root password on install?
<Quintin> hehlamers: there is no root account
<hehlamers> its got me lost, it only asked for a user account
<linuxnewbie756> how can i remove uneeded dependencies?
<Quintin> !root | hehlamers
<ubotu> hehlamers: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hehlamers> huh
<phaidros> hehlamers, sudo passwd ;)
<hehlamers> hmm
<phaidros> (if you really need root)
<hehlamers> trippy
<Mark17> does xen work correctly on ubuntu?
<icicled> does anyone know a fix for large fonts in openoffice? screenshot: http://imagebin.org/7325
<hehlamers> thankyou for the help ubotu
<Quintin> hehlamers: the first user has unlimited sudo privileges.   if you want root account, sudo su then passwd and enter a password
<phaidros> hehlamers, its nice concept, but i lawys fall back to use root ;)
<hehlamers> ahh k
<nalioth> phaidros: please don't advise that. you'll break things that way
<hehlamers> must be a ubuntu invention
<Apollyon_> Seveas: Please put in the factoids Pt-Br or Brazilian Portuguese or Portuguese pointing to > #ubuntu-br    :-)
<pppoe_dude> i know that my i855gm has a faulty video bios too, which kinda sucks coz i think there is no native 1280x800 resolution (without a patcho f some sort)
<nalioth> hehlamers: please don't do that.
<hehlamers> cheers for the assistance
<phaidros> nalioth, whut? I always use that
<livingdaylight_> Quintin, wanna play de ping pong?
<nalioth> hehlamers: use sudo for your superuser tasks
<ompaul> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<abyss> exists any other good c/cpp ide  as anjuta?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Please could any take step by step howto install flashplayer to OPERA on ubuntu5,1. mozilla ff was np but when trying on Opera:  http://quad.mine.nu/Sk%c3%a4rmdump.png
<nalioth> phaidros: this is #ubuntu. it's to help with #ubuntu with Ubuntu answers. not 'how phaidros does it and it works for him' answers
<lisapc> my TV tuner saves HD video. how can I play HD mpg files?   mplayer only plays low defintion ones
<Apollyon_> Seveas: better Pt-br
<koth> Flannel: I just installed ubunto on hdd, after restart, it get back to XP(on hda) am i missing some step?
<phaidros> nalioth, well .. then I'm not of use here ..
<GMWeezel> How can I control were volume icons are placed after being mounted?
<Apollyon_> Seveas: better Pt-br or pt-br
<Quintin> nalioth: I don't see anything breaking from giving root a password
<ante_> can somebody tell me how megaupload works with linux, please?
<hehlamers> yer root is good
<Quintin> GMWeezel: In GNOME?  just right-click > move
<phaidros> nalioth, is there an agenda which free support channel people should read and work through?
<Quintin> ante_: I asked you already, what is that
<hehlamers> feel empty without it :D
<ompaul> Quintin, stuff breaks if you do it on certain versions
<nalioth> Quintin: ubuntu is set up to use the sudo system.  if you enable a root pass, some things won't respond to it
<Quintin> ompaul: I was not aware of this.  examples?
<ante_> how do u mean
<jahid> unop, it doesn't show my mounted HDD on the list
<ompaul> Quintin, single user mode
<nalioth> phaidros: wiki.ubuntu.com is a start
<GMWeezel> How can I control were the icons are placed after being mounted withotu user interaction e.g. I want Icon X to appear at location (x,y)
<Quintin> ante_: What is 'megaupload' ?
<doze> anyone knows if dmraid will be supported by default in 7.04 installation?
<lisapc> nalioth any ideas?
<phaidros> ompaul, same as quintin here
<pppoe_dude> any ides on how to list the available framebuffer modes in edgy?
<nalioth> lisapc: recompile mplayer for HD ?
<Quintin> doze: the alternate install disc will let you configure software raid
<phaidros> nalioth, well, than i should not waste time here, I'm just ansering questions and never get answers anyway ..
<Apollyon_> unop: : Please put in the factoids Pt-Br or pt-br or Brazilian Portuguese or Portuguese pointing to > #ubuntu-br    :-)
<doze> ok, thx
<ompaul> phaidros, so what I said
<ante_> megaupload is the same thing like rapidshare or sendspace, server for uploading files
<unop> nalioth,  ehh .. sudo has no bearing on the enabling of the root account -- sudo authenticates you according to your credentials not roots
<phaidros> nalioth, I second unop
<nalioth> phaidros: i am not running a standard ubuntu by any definition, but i provide answers that work on any Ubuntu install
<lisapc> nalioth i cAn recomplie mplayer for HD mpg files?
<ompaul> unop, the setting of root causes stuff to break
<unop> ompaul,  like what?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Please could any take step by step howto install flashplayer to OPERA on ubuntu5,1. mozilla ff was np but when trying on Opera:  http://quad.mine.nu/Sk%c3%a4rmdump.png
<ompaul> unop, single user mode
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<unop> ompaul,  well, if you set the root password, you use the same in single user mode, dont you?
<nalioth> phaidros: unop: that's all nice, please give Ubuntu answers so you don't lead to (apparent) breakage on new users machines
<Quintin> ITS_FOR_REAL: slow down a little, please
<phaidros> nalioth, if someone asks for root, then - ok first is to describe sudo concept, after that sudo passwd is a hint for everybody who wants it ..
<koth> i have problem after installing ubunto, it still boot into windows. I have install ubuntu on a different harddisk
<ompaul> unop, now forget that password - and you are stuffed
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Quintin, sorru feels like im being ignored :P
<Apollyon_> unop: Sorry to disturb you. But, please put in the factoids Pt-Br or pt-br or Brazilian Portuguese or Portuguese pointing to > #ubuntu-br    :-)
<pppoe_dude> ah i think hwinfo might do it
<phaidros> ompaul, why should i forget my root password?
<Quintin> koth: You need to install GRUB on the master boot record of the hard disk that you are booting from
<Lattyware> Anyone know how to get the Soundmax Superbeam Array Microphone that comes with the Asus P5B Deluxe to work in Ubuntu, because plugging it in straight appears not to.
<nalioth> phaidros: please don't advise that. advise sudo -i instead
<Quintin> ITS_FOR_REAL: you're not, trust me.  but ask maybe every 3 min instead of every 30 s
<ompaul> phaidros, cos you got a bang on the head who knows - bottom line leave out advising it here
<koth> Quintin: GRUB, is there any doc or HowTo?
<patrialt> would someone care to give me a link of a well kept linux game database? :p
<PwcrLinux> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ompaul> ITS_FOR_REAL, repeat after 15 mins
<Quintin> koth: a bajillion.  Please describe for me your physical disk layout and partition layout on those disks
<unop> ompaul,  thats an entirely different issue -- and it's possible to recover the root password
<koth> thank you PwrLinux
<Se22> hello, why always i have a bad music quality?
<Quintin> Se22: your soundcard sucks?
<Se22> nope
<unop> nalioth,  i dont usually recommend enabling root -- i was just disagreeing with you there
<nato> how can i install k3b
<phaidros> well if its the ubuntu way ..
<Quintin> nato: 'apt-get install k3b'
<phaidros> nato, apt-get install k3b
<Se22> after i installed xmms the sound quality is very bad..
<Quintin> Se22: Play with your sound output settings.
<Se22> i don't know what's wrong
<Quintin> Se22: What soundcard do you have?
<phaidros> Se22, check maybe xmms EQ
<fluxd> !gfxboot
<ubotu> gfxboot: bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.23-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<ompaul> unop, however - we don't suggest it here - that is the main point, what people do in the privacy of their own command line is their business - but it is unfair on a new user to do things non standard on them
<unop> Apollyon_,  do you think i am an op here? coz if so, i am not :)
<ompaul> unop, then your job in irc increases in difficulty
<Apollyon_> unop: So, who is that?
<Se22> after i reinstallled ubuntu evrything goes ok, but after some xp with some kinds of softs sound goes bad
<emet> whats a good GTK+ IDE for Linux
<Quintin> koth: ..>?
<fr500> how do i change the usplash theme?
<Se22> =[
<fr500> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Quintin> emet: vim is a great editor.
<tyreth> Hi - how do I list what packages are installed with dpkg?
<emet> I know vim
<ompaul> Apollyon_, ask your quesiton in the channel and enjoy the answer
<robdeman> folks
<emet> but gtk+ based
<unop> ompaul,  I agree .. like i said, i dont recommend anyone enable root, you dont need to -- i'm just disagreeing with you on the issue of things breaking and so far you havent told me of one real downside to enabling root
<robdeman> where do I pyut 64bit libs
<Quintin> Is that kernel update that was broken fixed yet?
<phaidros> so anybody can help with Gnome shortcuts: I want to have right ALT (keycode 113) the same as left ALT (keycode 64), but even with keycode 113 = Alt_R Meta_R in .Xmodmap pressing right ALT results in Mod+5
<pppoe_dude> emet, anjuta?
<robdeman> can I just put then in /user/local/lib64 ??
<nalioth> unop: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<pppoe_dude> emet, dunno if it's great, but it works
<ompaul> unop, we have seen it here - in the past more than recently so we learnt a valuable lesson we teach only one way
<shiv> Is it possible to install shockwave player in linux?
<unop> !ops | Apollyon_ these guys are the ops
<ubotu> Apollyon_ these guys are the ops: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<pppoe_dude> emet, also, kdevelop has gtk+ modules for its IDE
<Quintin> robdeman: put it somewhere where your application will find it.  check your app with "ldd" program.
<nalioth> shiv: unforuntately not
<emet> ok
<robdeman> ldd
<robdeman> ok
<fluxd> Hi I have a gfxboot question? Do i need to uninstall grub for it to work?
<Quintin> shiv: With a lot of pain, yes.  I'd just not use it.
<shiv> nalioth, thats okay thanks. I can live with that
<shiv> Quintin, do you know a place that has the how to, I would like to see it though
<Apollyon_> ompaul: : Sorry to disturb you. But, please put in the factoids Pt-Br or pt-br or Brazilian Portuguese or Portuguese pointing to > #ubuntu-br    :-)
<jahid> how can i list my usb devices?
<ompaul> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<jahid> i mean, how can i know all my USB connected devices?
<ompaul> !br
<Apollyon_> ompaul: it is obrigado and not obrigada :-)
<Quintin> shiv: There is a cool site where you can search for things.  it's http://www.google.com/  check it out :)
<ompaul> k
<Quintin> shiv: 'wine ubuntu shockwave' and you'll probably find it
<shiv> Quintin, lol
<phaidros> so anybody can help with Gnome shortcuts: I want to have right ALT (keycode 113) the same as left ALT (keycode 64), but even with keycode 113 = Alt_R Meta_R in .Xmodmap pressing right ALT results in Mod+5
<Trunkz> Hey folks, I installed fglrx, but I'm still getting mesa when I do fglrxinfo =/
<shiv> Quintin, I am not interested with wine, thanks
<Quintin> shiv: That's how it is done.  You have any other plans for running a win32 application in linux?
* Se22 bored
<GMWeezel> Is Beryl an alternative for X Windows or an add-on?
<Quintin> Trunkz: lsmod | grep fglrx
<ompaul> Apollyon_, done
<Apollyon_> ompaul: Obrigado is for man and obrigada is for women. Since ubotu is "man", so the right way is "obrigado" :-)
<Quintin> GMWeezel: Beryl is a window manager.  It's totally *not* X.  apples and oranges
<shiv> Quintin, no its a website I have a kid who plays on www.learningplanet.com
<Trunkz> fglrx                 534616  0
<Trunkz> agpgart                34888  2 fglrx,nvidia_ag
<Apollyon_> ompaul: Thx :-)
<Trunkz> Quintin: does that help?
<Apollyon_> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Quintin> shiv: wine is all you can do for shockwave, I'm sorry.  that or setup a virtual machine with windows 98 or such
<GMWeezel> Quintin: not really the answer I'm looking for; is beryl an alternative or an add on?
<Quintin> Trunkz: paste your xorg.conf for me please.   on a paster
<numa> GMWeezel:  window manager, in some ways it's an add-on, in that you can use X without, but X without a window manager, is sorta boring (i know I know, remote X etc.)
<ompaul> Apollyon_, so there is !br and there is !pt it does not repeat the same clue rapidly
<Shaffox> I rebooted my computer in a bad way (by pressing the powerbutton on my tower) and now i have a bigger resolution, how can i change this? system>preferences>resolution doesn't help, 'cause it only has this and something lower, but i want a higer resolution.  How can i fix this ?
<Quintin> GMWeezel: read what I said
<Trunkz> Quitin: what, in the channel? :o
<Apollyon_> ompaul: Great! Thx from Brazil!
<torbit> ok, someone said earlier that it was possible to install ubuntu to a sata drive, but have grub/bootloader start from a main ide drive..i have a sata add-in card, can't boot off of it.i got ubuntu installed to it, but now I can't boot anything, says GRUB Error
<numa> GMWeezel:  view X as a base
<Trunkz> nvm, paste-bin xD
<Trunkz> one sec :P
<ompaul> Apollyon_, np
<GMWeezel> numa: Alright thanks numa
<numa> GMWeezel:   beryl is simply a way to manage YOUR viewpoint of programs
<Quintin> torbit: where is grub?  where is /boot ?
<GMWeezel> Quintin: I read what you said; didn't really answer my question.
<Apollyon_> ompaul: What is np?
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Yodude> hey is Banshee 0.11.6 available in anyt way for ubuntu Edgy? i really want it i hate version 0.11.1
<Trunkz> Quintin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6281/
<torbit> booted off the live cd, ran the grub-install on the main ide drive, it installed, also pointed it toward my mounted ubuntu install for the root directory, everything seemed to work until I rebooted, same error
<Trunkz> :)
<ompaul> Apollyon_, no problem
<numa> torbit:  what's your boot drive?  where did you put grub?
<Apollyon_> ompaul: Ok.
<Trunkz> there seems to be two "devices" section for some reason
<Quintin> Trunkz: what card
<Trunkz> 9800Pro / XT
<Trunkz> (Radeon 9800Pro flashed with the 9800XT firmware ;p)
<pppoe_dude> who asked me to let them know if i get 1280x800 working on console?
<Quintin> Trunkz: line # 131 in your file.  s/vesa/fglrx , then restart x with ctrl + alt + backspace
<torbit> Quintin, grub is installed to /dev/hda, my main ide drive, my ubuntu partition is on /dev/sda2 , my sata drive
<Quintin> torbit: where is /boot ?
<Polysics> hi all
<torbit> on the ubuntu partition?
<Polysics> anyone knows if ruby 1.8.5 has finally been packaged?
<bulmer> torbit: which is ?
<numa> torbit:  /boot in your situation can't be under the / mount
<Trunkz> Quintin: I dont understand
<pppoe_dude> coz i did, and it's awesome. just: apt-get install hwinfo; sudo hwinfo --framebuffer|grep1280; add that mode (0xXXX) to the boot line as vga=0xXXX
<Quintin> torbit: you have to be more exact
<Trunkz> there are two devices sections.. I'm pretty sure there's something wrong there
<ompaul> !ruby | Polysics
<ubotu> polysics: ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<logankoester> Can anyone tell me what the "proposed" repo is for?
<Quintin> Trunkz: ??? edit your xorg.conf .. sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   replace "vesa" with "fglrx".  then restart X.  I already gave you the line number
<ompaul> Polysics, that is the latest stable
<Yodude> can someone tell me whee to get banshee 0.11.6 for edge?
<ameinke> pppoe_dude: not 1280x800, 1280x1024!!
<torbit> Quintin, /boot is on /dev/sda2, main ubuntu partition, i'm (trying) to boot off of /dev/hda
<Trunkz> Quintin: okey..
<vladuz976> hi, anybody know how I can open eps created by illustrator on linux?
<vladuz976> or psd files?
<Quintin> torbit: what is the GRUB error code?
<pppoe_dude> ameinke, also follow those instructions and you can do it for that too
<Quintin> vladuz976: GIMP.  apt-get install gimp
<numa> vladuz976:  gimp
<Quintin> vladuz976: actually, it's installed by default.
<torbit> sorry, disconnected
<vladuz976> numa: Quintin gimp doesn't let me open them
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here tell me if there is a way that I can connect to a Win 2k3 VPN?
<Polysics> ompaul, so apt-get dist-upgrade should get me ruby 1.8.5 amongst other thingies?
<Quintin> mvfeinstein: maybe with a VPN client..
<torbit> am I going to need another linux partition on /dev/hda, just for grub?
<torbit> XP is currently taking up the whole drive
<ompaul> Polysics, that was .2 in edgy
<Quintin> torbit: GRUB is on the MBR.
<bunta> okey.. back
<mvfeinstein> Quintin are there any GUI VPN clients that you can recommend?
<Flare183> does anybody know how to make a xsession file?
<ameinke> pppoe_dude: i know how to change the resolution on the console, but there are only 3 or 4 modes for standard framebuffer
<OuZo> hi all, i want to help a friend set up his Ubuntu remotely, what program can i use? he can connect to the internet & i know his IP
<torbit> Quintin, I know..I meant for a /boot directory
<Shaffox> I rebooted my computer in a bad way (by pressing the powerbutton on my tower) and now i have a bigger resolution, how can i change this? system>preferences>resolution doesn't help, 'cause it only has this and something lower, but i want a higer resolution.  How can i fix this ?
<Quintin> mvfeinstein: no, sorry
<vladuz976> numa: Quintin do i need a plug in to open that in gimp?
<bunta> Quintin: no luck.. fglrxinfo still says mesa
<pppoe_dude> ameinke, not with mine
<numa> vladuz976:  nope
<Quintin> bunta: uhm.. you the ati 9800 guy?
<bunta> Quitin: thats right
<bunta> quintin*
<ameinke> pppoe_dude: ok i check ;)
<ompaul> torbit, no, a dual install will work wherever you point it, the grub entry usually goes on the start of the first hard drive on the machine so you can boot whatever you want
<Quintin> torbit: What SATA card?
<vladuz976> numa: but that's the error i get when i try to open them
<pppoe_dude> ameinke, did you try hwinfo --framebuffer? there should be all the supported native resolutions
<jwhitlark> mvfeinstein: if you're using openvpn, network manager can control VPN connections with a little setup.
<Flare183> does anybody know how to make a xsession file?
<Apollyon_> Shaffox: dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Steil> Beryl isn't drawing window borders, I have it set to use emerald but i still don't get any borders...tried "emerald --replace" no go.
<Quintin> torbit: and what is the GRUB error code ??
<pppoe_dude> Flare183, xauth?
<numa> vladuz976: hrm  exact error?
<ameinke> pppoe_dude: wait
<torbit> Quintin, can't remember off the top of my head, but I went through a huge ordeal trying to be able to boot from it, with no luck at all
<Quintin> Steil: /join #beryl
<jwhitlark> mvfeinstein: I think it also works with cisco VPN, (it's a plug in setup)
<Flare183> pppoe_dude:>ok i'll try
<Quintin> torbit: error code, please
<vladuz976> numa: Opening
<pppoe_dude> man xauth, Flare183
<mvfeinstein> jwhitlark can you point me towards and doc on it?
<Quintin> torbit: paste your menu.lst too
<ofc> hi all
<phaidros> is there an #x11 channel something?
<vladuz976> numa: Opening /home/vladuz/parabola.psd failed: Plug-In could not open image
<nalioth> phaidros: tried #xorg ?
<jwhitlark> Steil: use the emerald theme manager to select a theme, then try rebooting.
<Polysics> how do i know what the latest version of a package in teh repos is, without having an ubuntu machine up? what's the repo's address, pls?
<torbit> Quintin, ok, sec, need to go back to that system
<Quintin> #XXX  ?
<bunta> Quintin: yep, i'm the 9800 guy
<pppoe_dude> Flare183, although unsure if thats what you're looking for
<phaidros> nalioth, thx
<jwhitlark> mvfeinstein: yea, just a minute, let me look it up.
<Flare183> pppoe_dude:>i'am trying to make a new session file for compiz
<Latty> Hey, can anyone help me, all of my audio is fine, except for the fact I get no sound from my microphone
<Quintin> bunta: paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pppoe_dude> nalioth, i now have 1280x800 fb resolution on my ttys!
<Flare183> pppoe_dude:> since metacity is in the way
<Quintin> Latty: unmute it
<pppoe_dude> i am missing two rows from the bottom tho...
<nalioth> pppoe_dude: h@X0r!
<pppoe_dude> but it;s great!
<Latty> Quintin: Have done.
<ameinke> pppoe_dude: $>: hwinfo --framebuffer doesnt prints out anything, but fglrx is the worst driver ive ever seen
<pppoe_dude> ameinke, sudo hwinfo
<Flare183> pppoe_dude:> since metacity is in the way
<Quintin> Latty: Turn it up all the way... what is the soundcard?
<Flare183> pppoe_dude:>i'am trying to make a new session file for compiz
<torbit> Quintin: where would it be located?
<bunta> Quintin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6284/
<numa> vladuz976: pspi
<Trunkz> bloomin.. nickserv -__-"
<Quintin> torbit: when you try to boot it should be at the end.. 'GRUB error code $n'
<nalioth> Flare183: did you not get any help in #ubuntu-effects?
<torbit> Quintin, I think it was '21', but I can boot it again and check
<torbit> on a laptop next to said system
<ameinke> pppoe_dude: ah really wonderfull, found "Mode 0x0376: 1600x1200 (+6400), 32 bits", going to try it, thanks :-D
<logankoester> Can anyone tell me what the "proposed" repo is for?
<pppoe_dude> ameinke, lol that *might* be too small :)
<logankoester> I'm just curious
<Latty> Quintin: Have done, It's onboard on the Asus P5B Deluxe
<Flare183> nalioth:>yeah but when i ran compiz my computer metacity just froze
<ameinke> pppoe_dude: change this in menu.lst or where?
<jwhitlark> mvfeinstein: try http://reflection-design.dk/?p=117 for a start.  Which VPN are you using?
<ernz> Hi - How can I get GLX working in Edgy? It has caused some problems with loading beryl onto my machine in the first place, and now I can't even play armagetron because "Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual" - Someone please help?
<Quintin> Latty: I see..  have you checked audio cables?  tried google?  broke down and spent $2.99 on a new one?
<pppoe_dude> ameinke, yep, just add vga=0x0376 to the boot line
<ameinke> pppoe_dude: i mean Mode 0x0346: 1400x1050 (+5632), 32 bits
<Latty> I've googled to no avail, and the cables are right
<Quintin> bunta ??? wher eare you ?!
<vladuz976> numa: what is pspi
<mvfeinstein> jwhitlark not sure what you mean by which vpn
<Latty> the microphone works.
<Trunkz> Quintin: right here quintin (I'm bunta ;p)
<pppoe_dude> ameinke, add whichever mode you want to try to the boot line (after quiet splash etc - although i have those disabled)
<Quintin> Trunkz: You stop that crap right now mr.
<Flare183> nalioth:>yeah but when i ran compiz my computer metacity just froze
<torbit> Quintin: "GRUB Loading stage1.5." "GRUB loading, please wait..." "Error 21"
<Quintin> Trunkz: How did you install the driver?
<Trunkz> Quintin: Sorry mister
<Trunkz> Quintin: A guide off the forums.. I downloaded the *.run file, ran it.. yada yada
<jwhitlark> mvfeinstein: which vpn are you trying to connect to?  openVPN, cisco VPN, microsoft VPN, PPP, other?
<jexdawg> hello fellow ubuntu-ers. i'm wondering - is it possible to change the TEXT color on a panel? like, Applications Places System is all black text but i can't see it well on a black background where my panel has a low opacity. is my only option to install a theme? all i want is to change the text color. any help?
<Quintin> torbit: give me a minute and I'll check it out.  does the addin card have a BIOS that shows when you boot?
<Trunkz> made it into a *.deb, ran those deb
<pppoe_dude> ameinke, but definitely easier on the eyes when using a proper resolution
<Quintin> Trunkz: From where.  ati.amd.com ?
<ameinke> pppoe_dude: ive got a "ubuntu from scratch" :)
<mvfeinstein> jwhitlark, ms vpn
<ameinke> pppoe_dude: i know
<Trunkz> Quintin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305665&highlight=ati is the guide I used
<Trunkz> Quintin: the *.run driver was from ati.amd.com..yes
<Quintin> Trunkz: I'm not opening that :P  did the installer have ati logo?
<torbit> Quintin, i'm not sure, I went through a huge ordeal a while back, moving around PCI cards, trying it in different machines, it never showed a bios boot screen
<ameinke> running feisty fawn
<numa> vladuz976:  I am out of my element, I had thought I had opened .psd in the past on gimp, but it appears I did not, as I just got the same error when I tried to do it here now.  hmmm, for some reason I thought I could.  sorry
<bulmer> jexdawg: look into tput
<Quintin> Trunkz: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<jexdawg> bulmer. thank you. i will.
<Trunkz> Quintin: I believe i've done that already :o
<ernz> Anyone?
<Quintin> numa: photoshop image?  they open with that.
<alex__> Does stage 6 work in ubuntu/firefox?
<Flare183> I still need help
<Quintin> Trunkz: give me 1) uname -a  2) dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<ompaul> logankoester, some random url: After the big X update problem in Dapper we instituted a dapper-proposed repo where updates go to be tested before they are sent out to dapper-updates.
<GenNMX> "The Linxrew is the most well-designed interchangable bit screwdriver on the market, far, far better designed then the Winxrew. It is made out of an indestructible material, yet weighs only a feather. It has the ability to intelligent detect the strength required to screw, aleivating any chance of stripping. The Winxrew has none of this." "Really? The Winxrew can use 512 different bits. How many can Linxrew use?" "5. But that's all yo
<jwhitlark> mvfeinstein: ah.  look at http://www.dailytechnology.net/how_to_setup_vpn_in_ubunty_edgy_eft.php and see where that leads you.  I think most stuff should be there.  You are running edgy, yes?
<numa> Quintin:  I think he wants layers, etc, full native .psd stuff
<Yodude> help with banshee please
<logankoester> ompaul: gotchya, thanks
<Flare183> somebody tell me how to make a  a xsession file to gdm to boot from
<logankoester> I'll leave that out of my sources file then
<Trunkz> Quintin: 1) Linux ubuntu 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Trunkz> 2) ii  linux-headers-2.6.17-10                    2.6.17.1-10.34                       Header files related to Linux kernel version
<Trunkz> ii  linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic            2.6.17.1-10.34                       Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.17 on x
<Trunkz> ii  linux-headers-generic                      2.6.17.10                            Generic Linux kernel headers
<Trunkz> Apologies for the paste there :p
<jexdawg> bulmer: is tput a command for terminal or a program? google is telling me its a command but it doesn't seem to be related to what i want done.
<ompaul> Trunkz, paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Trunkz> ompaul: apologies :p
<vladuz976> numa: can you open this file? http://www.vladuz976.com/parabolalogo.eps
<Quintin> Trunkz: it's fine, chan is not too busy.  Have you tried running the installer without making .debs ?
<Trunkz> err.. nope o.o
<Quintin> it's 3 lines, let's throw a pity party.
<dev1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/85902 - what do you say about that?
<Trunkz> I just follow the guide, so I dont go all iffy
<Comrade-Sergei> where is the gparted in dapper?
<Yodude> can somebody PLEASE help me with Banshee music player?
<Quintin> Trunkz: I think that's how I got my ati box setup.
<bulmer> jexdawg a bash command... tput setb [1-7] 
<Quintin> Comrade-Sergei: 'which gparted' 'whereis gparted'
<zt1`> anyone using webmin ?
<ompaul> Quintin, more than two lines here will bring the wrath of an op on peoples heads
<Trunkz> Quintin: the only reason I'm even bothering with this driver muck-up, is for beryl + compiz =p (or beryl + xgl, whichever one works xD)
<Comrade-Sergei> Quintin the one thats on the live cd
<jwhitlark> Flare183: look at /etc/X11/xsession for the default.
<Quintin> ompaul: then they have serious problems.
<jexdawg> is there anywhere i can learn more about it? learn how to utilize it fully?
<Quintin> Comrade-Sergei: ???  same thing.
<Comrade-Sergei> Quintin i need to reformat a disk
<Comrade-Sergei> but its no t there
<ompaul> Trunkz, if you want beryl ask them in #ubuntu-beryl
<Trunkz> Comrade-Sergei: try sudo fdisk -l
<Yodude> how can i get backported packages?
<Flare183> jwhitlark:>ok
<Quintin> Comrade-Sergei: Have you even *tried* using those commands?
<Yodude> please someone help me with this it's important:(
<Trunkz> ompaul: I'm in #ubuntu-effects ;p
<Comrade-Sergei> yes im not that much of a n00b
<alex__> Stage6...Ubuntu? Is it possible?
<nalioth> !tell Yodude about backports
<Trunkz> I need to sort out a couple of problems regarding ubuntu
<Trunkz> then I'll move onto beryl
<Quintin> Comrade-Sergei: what is the output?
<Yodude> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Comrade-Sergei> nothing isnt there a little gui for that somewheres in here
<alex__> seriously? does anyone know how use the stage6 site in ubuntu?
<jexdawg> damn yodude, everytime i've been in here, you are here. i'm not trying to be an asshole, but you really don't seem to get out much, haha
<ameinke> pppoe_dude: working fine, thank for that info
<karmayogi54> hey can someone help me
<jwhitlark> Flare183: It depends on what you're trying to do, but there is a lot on info already in the file.  for more detail: man xsession 5
<willskills> 87#
<nalioth> Yodude: your private messages don't work?
<Comrade-Sergei> Quintin like it used to be back in hoary with gnome partitioner
<Trunkz> Quintin: Any idea as to why Xorg is being a nasty lil so and so? :p
<torbit> Quintin, just out of curiousity i'm going to try and take out this sata card, and put it in another machine here...i won't be able to hook up my sata drive to test it, no power connectors, but I can see if it brings up any sort of bios screen on boot
<karmayogi54> i dual-booted with windows
<Yodude> jexdawg: cuz your time is different than mine i live in lebanon
<Quintin> Trunkz: have you tried rebooting?
<karmayogi54> im sorry
<Yodude> nalioth
<Trunkz> Quintin: twice..
<karmayogi54> i really didnt dual-boot
<torbit> no matter what i did though, it wouldn't do anything on my desktop
<Yodude> nalioth: i forgot my IRC password
<Apollyon_> karmayogi54: !ask
<karmayogi54> but i tried installing ubuntu on a different paritition
<emet> how I theme grub
<emet> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<karmayogi54> and the installer didnt do nething
<Quintin> Trunkz: Ok.  I would try using the .run but not creating any .deb pckages
<nalioth> Yodude: ubotu speaks with all (it wouldnt do much good if he didn't)
<Apollyon_> !ask | karmayogi54
<ubotu> karmayogi54: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<emet> where do I download grub themes? gnome-look.org ?
<Quintin> Comrade-Sergei: what is the output of those 2 commands I gave you?
<seamus7> What log files would be useful to look at if my computer is freezing on boot up now and then? It is likely due to a video configuration problem.
<Trunkz> Quintin: lemme see
<Apollyon_> !enter | karmayogi54
<ubotu> karmayogi54: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<headphase> hello
<samalex> question.  why in /etc/fstab, instead of /dev/hda1 it has UUID=7f3e6a4b-379a-4ef6-bd75-d49974e0e7cd ?  It does this for / and Swap partitions
<Quintin> afk pizza
<jexdawg> oh yodude, alright. my bad. got it.
<Comrade-Sergei> Quinten all my drives and thier respective stats
<bulmer> seamus7: start with /var/log/messages
<Trunkz> Quintin: should I remove all the hubble bubble stuff that was installed? :o
<seamus7> bulmer: ok thx
<pppoe_dude> ameinke, no problem :)
<headphase> how can I get rid of a locked gnome-streamer folder on the desktop?
<Comrade-Sergei> Quintin where is that little gui for that
<Comrade-Sergei> like to one on the live vd
<Comrade-Sergei> cd
<storkme> ati is very lame :(
<oritemis> guys, What do you think about kiba-dock?
<Quintin> Comrade-Sergei: I'm losing patience with you.  I asked you a simple question
<Comrade-Sergei> WHAT
<karmayogi54> i didnt lose grub
<Quintin> Trunkz: hubble bubble .. ?
<karmayogi54> maybe i did
<shatrat> oritemis, its cute but I dont use it all the time.
<Quintin> Comrade-Sergei: whereis gparted which gparted .. waht is the output from that?
<Apollyon_> !enter | karmayogi54
<ubotu> karmayogi54: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Comrade-Sergei> i told you
<Comrade-Sergei> its the drives and their stats
<oritemis> shatrat: another good option?
<Quintin> Comrade-Sergei: I don't see it, let me search.
<alex__> Yay! Who wants to help me!?
<Comrade-Sergei> see?
<oritemis> shatrat: I couldn't find it into apt.
<Trunkz> Quintin: errr.. all the stuff thatI installed (such as xorg-driver-fglrx_8.33.6-1*.deb, fglrx-kernel-source_8.33.6-1*.deb etc..)
<Quintin> Comrade-Sergei: No, I don't.  I need the exact output.
<shatrat> oritemis, its not in the repos.  There is a deb for it on the forums or you could cmpile it from CVS
<alex__> Does anyone know how to make Divx stage 6 work in ubuntu?
<Comrade-Sergei> nm ill do it myself if its going to ber this difficult
<Quintin> Trunkz: Oh.  Yea, get rid of that.  Also change fglrx back to vesa in your xorg.conf until we get teh ati driver reinstalled
<Quintin> Comrade-Sergei: really simple question.. don't see what issue is
<Comrade-Sergei> its alot of pastine
<Trunkz> Quintin: Also, I'm running the .run file (using sudo) and I've gotten two errors in the terminal : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6289/
<Comrade-Sergei> pasting
<Trunkz> Quintin: okey..
<oritemis> shatrat: where can I get the deb?
<Comrade-Sergei> my fingers are freezing and i cant type today
<Apollyon_> !divx | alex__
<ubotu> alex__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Quintin> Trunkz: you can safely ignore those I think
<l2obert> bsr
<Quintin> Comrade-Sergei: know the feeling, sucks
<l2obert> pb
<nato> for installing a program is necessary do it by add programs?
<Yodude> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Comrade-Sergei> we got like 8 feet of snow here now and its like -20 out
<alex__> thanks! :D
<Yodude> !banshee0.11.6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about banshee0.11.6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Apollyon_> !apt | nato
<ubotu> nato: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Yodude> hey is there any way i can "Reset" my sources list an authentication keys?
<oritemis> shatrat: there are place where this deb are?
<Yodude> i mean a TOTAL reset
<nickreynolds> hi all
<Yodude> i'm getting a ton of errors
<shatrat> oritemis, search for it on ubuntuforums.org there is a how-to there
<vladuz976> i've been using archlinux for a while now i am considering switching to ubuntu for ease of use. all i need is a stable os. but i am concerned with the distro upgrades every six months. does that usually break things?
<oritemis> shatrat: I will, thank you.
<Quintin> vladuz976: not really
<nickreynolds> can anyone help me with SSH on ubuntu
<vladuz976> Quintin: but it doesn happen?
<Quintin> !ask | nickreynolds
<ubotu> nickreynolds: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ompaul> nickreynolds, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jamie_> #edubuntu
<Trunkz> Quintin: .. how do I remove all the stuff? :o
<Quintin> vladuz976: sometimes.  not often for me
<Comrade-Sergei> Quintin i can do it in disc manager let me try it
<Quintin> Trunkz: apt
<vladuz976> Quintin: my problem with archlinux is that it just takes too much time to set everything up the way i want it. otherwise it's a fine distro
<Trunkz> Quintin: quote the .deb file or the file name o.o
<Yodude> is there any way i can reconfigure my sources list to default?
<Apollyon_> nickreynolds: sudo apt-get install openssh-client
<nickreynolds> an if i do that install i will be able to remot into my server using putty
<Quintin> Trunkz: hm?  dunno.  I'd search for it with grep or synaptic
<nickreynolds> thats all i need to do
<nickreynolds> ?
<Quintin> vladuz976: all linux is like that, really.  'cept maybe SuSE or something else proprietary
<ompaul> nickreynolds, if you are on the same network yes
<Trunkz> kk :p
<Se23> i discovered if the volume in totem is on maximum then the sound quality of track is bad, i want to know if this is bug
<hdxx> Trunkz: sudo apt-get remove packet_name
<headphase> never mind, I found out
<Se23> and this is in all media players not only totem
<nickreynolds> thank you, also when i'm in command prompt why am i unable to login as root
<Quintin> !root | nickreynolds
<ubotu> nickreynolds: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Trunkz> aite.. removin =X
<nickreynolds> i see, i'm just use to typing in root at login then my pass
<Quintin> nickreynolds: that's not gonna fly around here, Mister.
<nickreynolds> lol
<Quintin> nickreynolds: sudo su > passwd if you want to give root a password
<crazy_penguin> Good night!
<nickreynolds> its wierd how the only user i have setup isn't actually root but its password is
<Flare183> ok i'm screwed
<Flare183> i still don't get it!
<Apollyon_> nickreynolds: are you coming from debian?
<Flare183> I don't know what to do I can't make compiz work
<Trunkz> Quintin: Why.. do I have two "devices" in my xorg.conf, shudnt there be just one? :o
<Quintin> Trunkz: eating,
<nickreynolds> yes but i only have a little backround in that as well, well linux as well
<Trunkz> Quintin: PIzza? :p
<kbgrimes> Is there an easy way to enable commercial DVD playback with ubuntu on a Powerbook G4?
<Quintin> Trunkz: duh
<Quintin> Trunkz: all I eat
<Trunkz> Quintin: xD
<Quintin> !dvd | kbgrimes
<ubotu> kbgrimes: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<nickreynolds> i'm a windows user trying to gain some knowledge in linux, i haven't actually had to use command prompt since dos abck when i was 6 years old
<Quintin> Trunkz: link me your xorg.conf file again please
<Trunkz> okeh
<Apollyon_> nickreynolds: I felt that when I came to know ubuntu. But, in fact, sudo is very safe believe us :-)
<Trunkz> Quintin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6281/
<Trunkz> =X
<nickreynolds> since ubuntu uses the debian core then that means apache, python, php, and sql are all preinstalled correct
<Trunkz> nickreynolds: Providing you dont have some odd hardware.. ubuntu will be a nice thing =p
<bulmer> is there a configuration do Disable storing pictures viewed in .thumbnails ?
<Quintin> nickreynolds: no, incorrect.  none of those are in debian base either
<Trunkz> nickreynolds: uh.. you can easily install those using apt-get =P
<Trunkz> nickreynolds: such as typing.. sudo apt-get install mysql-server will sort u out ur sql server ;)
<Apollyon_> nickreynolds: Yea. This is a "window$ desease" - not to use cli's :-)
<Trunkz> nickreynolds: I was having a look around a while back, on some sort of a LAMP setup on ubuntu.. maybe someone can clariffy this for you as well ;p
<Quintin> Trunkz: how many video cards do you have in the box?
<Trunkz> One
<Trunkz> Quintin: One, hence.. my worry xD
<PwcrLinux> Hello, I wondered does the linux would works on my gf's mac lappy?
<torbit> Quintin: update, put the card in another computer, still not any sort of bios message coming up for it, looked through all the options..it has a VIA VT6421A chipset
<Quintin> Trunkz: how many video outputs?
<Quintin> torbit: ok, I'll try to get with you in a minute
<torbit> the sata card I mean
<Trunkz> Quintin: VGA & DVI.. I guess
<jamie_> Can any one help me. I am trying to install an older kernel on ltsp as the latest one on edgy does not seem to support the sound balster module on the sff very well. How do I do this please?
<kaje1> I'm using Firestarter, but it seems to only be able to configure one network device as my internet connected device... However I have two network devices that may be connected at any given time..
<pppoe_dude> i have 2 rows missing from my tty... the tty is just no using them, as if the size is wrong. ROWS is set to 48, how can i change the number of rows? stty didn't help me much
<Quintin> Trunkz: which are you using?
<Trunkz> VGA
<torbit> Quintin: no prob, I can see you're helping a lot of people :P
<Trunkz> I'm too cheap to get a TFT monitor xD
<kaje1> is there a way I can get it to handle both devices?
<Trunkz> I've been using Ubuntu for.. just over 5hrs
<Trunkz> and I've learnt a fair share of information =X
<bulmer> kaje1: i dont know how to use those front ends, but if you can get hold of its configuration files and know iptables..you can then do it manually
<Apollyon_> !lamp | nickreynolds
<ubotu> nickreynolds: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Quintin> Trunkz: Leave xorg.conf as it is for now, install the .run without making debs, then use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to generate a new one is what I would do.
<cephalon> I love lamp
<abyss> how i can config vim to make only 4 spaces tabs ?
<IndyGunFreak> Trunkz: |Ubuntu is oneof hte easier distros to pick up and learn
<Trunkz> Quintin: Yes sir =D
<Trunkz> IndyGunFreak: Some guy wanted me to use.. gentoo I think o.o
<Quintin> kaje1: elaborate please.
<jwtod2> !sound|jwtod2
<Quintin> Trunkz: Wow, I'm impressed.  you seem to not be totally clueless like most :)
<Trunkz> =P
<Yodude> please can someone help me with synaptic? i'm getting some errors ( i'll post them in the pastebin)
#ubuntu 2007-02-18
<IndyGunFreak> Trunkz: gentoo is a great distro, its just difficult for a newbie.
<nickreynolds> ubuntu seems great already, if didn't use so many windows programs daily i would put ubuntu on all my machines. Just the live disk cd feature is nice. When a friends computer won't boot into windows and i need to no more about the error code I can just pop in the live cd and hop on the net, its nice
<bulmer> pppoe_dude: man tput
<Trunkz> I have a habit of getting things in the lil skull o' mine, if I do it.. over and over
<AngryElf> n /join #bcm
<Yodude> help please
<IndyGunFreak> I've been windowless a bout 6mo, couldn't be happier
<Trunkz> Quintin: Shall i restart gdm before running the *.run proggie
<torbit> Quintin, just so you know, before you waste your time, I went through so much stuff trying to get my computer booting off this card (with windows too), I don't think i'll be able to boot from it
<kaje1> quintin: I have eth0 and eth1... sometime 0 is on the net, sometimes 1 is on the net... However, I can only tell firestarter to configure the firewall on one of those at a given time... I'd like both at the same time (to be configured the same by the way)
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: im glad to see ur back i ran the command mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozillabackup. mozilla ran fine for about 10 min and now is haning again. can you pls help
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, well that was my only guess, to restore the settings, mv ~/.mozillabackup ~/.mozilla
<Quintin> Trunkz: are you in X now?  you can leave it going.  go ahead and install the .run
<bulmer> kaje1: you can set which name gets associated by using udev..look into this
<Trunkz> Quintin: okeh =D
<willskills> guys I am trying to get teamspeak working with alsa, using a USB headset (and aoss)
<Quintin> torbit: k.  be back in a bit.. reading some things.  what is your motherboard?
<willskills> and I am not having probs like some people with mic and speakers always muted
<pppoe_dude> bulmer, tput dosnt seem to have options to change the number of rows, and tput init didnt do anything
<willskills> but I dont get playback or record in teamspeak
<willskills> although I get playback all the time otherwise
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: thanx
<Trunkz> Quintin: okey.. that lovely installation finished.. its told me to run aticonfig, shall I go on ahead?
<willskills> anyone have a pointer on where to start?
<torbit> ASUS....something or another, one sec
<Quintin> Trunkz: 2s
<Trunkz> torbit: What skt?
<copperkid> hello all
<torbit> it's an older one, one of the nforce2 based ones
<jexdawg> i'm following this guide exactly: http://brentroos.com/2006/07/07/change-gnome-panel-text-color/ to change my text color in a panel, but for some reason it isn't working. just... nothing happens. can anyone help me? i'm saving .gtkrc-2.0 in my /home folder and then killing and restarting gnome panels. perhaps i just need to restart comp or x-server? does anyone have any ideas?
<Cyrus25801> can someone pls help im runing mozilla and it keeps haning then comes right then hangs again.feels like im using windows. pls help
<Trunkz> torbit: A7N8X-E Deluxe? :P
<Yodude> synaptic help please! serious errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6293/
<Trunkz> torbit: has two internal sata ports?
<seamus7> Hi I'm looking for the source of random boot up freezes, it was suggested I look in /var/log/messages ... what sort of messages would I see?
<torbit> Trunkz, nope, that's why i'm having the problem...have to use a sata add-in card, that I can't actually boot off of
<dyrne> !easysource | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Trunkz> torbit: does ubuntu have the drivers for ur sata card?
* torbit pokes his head inside his computer...off of course
<Quintin> Trunkz: do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , then reboot.  Don't use aticonfig at this time
<Apollyon_> Cyrus25801: kill the process and start mozilla again
<torbit> Trunkz, ubuntu sees it just fine, already installed to it, I just can't boot from it
<dyrne> Yodude: i never used to use it but its actually pretty handy
<au_> I need to start an application in ISO-8859-2, how can I do this? someone can help me please???
<Trunkz> Quintin: will do.
<Quintin> Cyrus25801: how many extensions do you have?
<nickreynolds> so just so i'm clear on it, there is no such things as a root login in ubuntu, Everything that needs to be done is done with sudo and the initial password  i used at install.
<Trunkz> Quintin: it came up with a scary screen lol, what driver am I choosing o.o
<Cyrus25801> Apollyon_: if you mean like restart the pc i have done that.
<phaidros> nickreynolds, yes.
<AcKRoNiC> uff
<Yodude> yes cuz i'm getting spome hefty erros
<dyrne> nickreynolds: generally yes
<AcKRoNiC> mi leggete?
<Yodude> btw what is the solution to that GPG problem?
<nickreynolds> thank you
<Yodude> do i delete the keys?
<Cyrus25801> Quintin: what do you mean.pls explain
<Apollyon_> Cyrus25801: Not restart. Kill the process
<Trunkz> torbit: what u mean by installed to it? You installed ubuntu onto the sata hd?
<Quintin> torbit: I think you are going to need to create a /boot on hda.. or use a floppy or CD.  sorry
<Quintin> Trunkz: fglrx
<Cyrus25801> ?
<Quintin> Cyrus25801: Firefox extensions.  how many do you have?
<Quintin> Cyrus25801: tools > addons from within firefox
<pppoe_dude> :( almost perfect
<prodigel> hello. I've pluged in my usb acer dongle, i get it seen everywhere  from lsusb so lsmod to administratio - networking ,so i think it's working. still I don't have a clue about the configuration needed to be made. I see there essid password type and network password but this doesn;t tell me much. Is it enough to make it work? btw: i'm trying to make an adhoc wlan wit another ubuntu with the...
<prodigel> ...same type of device(no problems there too)
<Steil> with emerald running, I can't resize windows. Is there anyway to fix this?
<seamus7> What log file should I scan for errors if I suspect my video card/configuration is causing periodic freezes upon boot up?
<nickreynolds> what is the paste command in prompt
<emet> someone randomly suggest me a package to download
<Quintin> torbit: the card isn't shown anywhere in your motherboard BIOS?
<Quintin> emet: yakuake
<torbit> Quintin, ok, could you kind of give me some pointers on making a /boot? just a new linux partition at the beginning of the drive, with a /boot folder created (then install grub to it?)
<Apollyon_> emet: amarok
<Quintin> seamus7: /var/log/Xorg.0.log perhaps
<phaidros> emet, whut?
<phaidros> emet, listen :)
<emet> Quintin, got that
<emet> :P
<seamus7> Quintin: thanks
<ameinke> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cyrus25801> Quintin: well just 1 language pack
<nickreynolds> thanks
<Trunkz> Quintin: I just guessed.. all the other values xD
<schrecklover> hallo an alle
<Quintin> torbit: GRUB is on the MBR.  conf files are in /boot.  you'd need to resize the ntfs partition
<Quintin> Trunkz: probably ok
<torbit> ok, motherboard is A7N8X-X
<jamie_> Can any one help me. I am trying to install an older kernel on ltsp as the latest one on edgy does not seem to support the sound balster module on the sff very well. How do I do this please
<phaidros> emet, qjackctl
<karmayogi54> no offense
<Apollyon_> schrecklover: !de
<karmayogi54> but id like to get rid of ubuntu
<jonathan_> is amarok compatible with gnomer
<jonathan_> *gonme
<Trunkz> Quintin: Okey, I'm lazy.. so I'll reboot gdm =P
<jonathan_> c
<jonathan_> *gnome
<karmayogi54> now for some reason i cant find the partition its installedon
<Quintin> jamie_: might chat with #alsa about the sound first
<Apollyon_> !de | schrecklover
<ubotu> schrecklover: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Quintin> Trunkz: reboot whole machine
<nickreynolds> hahah
<karmayogi54> how do i do i unistall
<Quintin> jonathan_: sure
<nickreynolds> it worked, i have ssh installed
<nickreynolds> thank you all
<Quintin> karmayogi54: delete the partition ?
<jonathan_> can anyone help me wiith amarok
<Quintin> !ask | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<karmayogi54> well for some reason
<prodigel> no one wants to help a poor guy with it's wlan problem  ? :)
<jonathan_> im having issues with amarok
<karmayogi54> gnome partition sees my partition as a whole
<torbit> Quintin, motherboard is A7N8X-X in case you were wondering (and didn't catch it before)
<phaidros> prodigel, whats up?
<karmayogi54> and i have both windows and linux on it
<Quintin> prodigel: what chipset.  what is problem?
<jonathan_> when a song is finished playing and it goes to the next i get no audio output
<Quintin> torbit: k
<Cyrus25801> Quintin: well just 1 language pack
<jonathan_> i have to stop whats playing and double click the song again
<karmayogi54> and  i have a gb harddrive
<phaidros> jonathan_, using ubuntu or Kubuntu ?
<jonathan_> let it start playin and then stop it again then start it again and hopefully it will play
<jonathan_> ubuntu
<Quintin> Cyrus25801: What are specs of this machine?
<karmayogi54> and when i go to windows
<Trunkz> back..
<karmayogi54> and see my c: it only shows a total of
<phaidros> jonathan_, might have something to do with artsd - the kde sound demon. usually its not used on gnome ..
<Trunkz> Right.. well fglrxinfo still says mesa
<karmayogi54> 14.7*
<prodigel> hello. I've pluged in my usb acer dongle, i get it seen everywhere  from lsusb so lsmod to administratio - networking ,so i think it's working. still I don't have a clue about the configuration needed to be made. I see there essid password type and network password but this doesn;t tell me much. Is it enough to make it work? btw: i'm trying to make an adhoc wlan wit another ubuntu with the...
<prodigel> ...same type of device(no problems there too)
<Trunkz> however, my beloved xorg.conf file, looks more accurate
<jonathan_> should i download artsd
<prodigel> phaidros: that was for you
<nickreynolds> its wierd thought, when i used the sudo command for the install it didn't needa password, but i did use sudo recently. i remember reading somewhere that some systems retain sudo access for about 15 minutes.
<Quintin> Trunkz: glxinfo | grep rendering
<karmayogi54> can i get help for this?
<Apollyon_> !ask | karmayogi54
<ubotu> karmayogi54: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Yodude> hey i'm having GPG error in synaptic can someone help?http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6295/
<prodigel> phaidros: i think it's a settings problem not a driver problem
<Trunkz> Quintin: No.. * cries *
<karmayogi54> how do i fix this
<phaidros> prodigel, you can try to use wifi-radar, which is not the most stable tool for me
<Apollyon_> !enter | karmayogi54
<ubotu> karmayogi54: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Trunkz> Quintin: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Apollyon_> !enter | karmayogi54
<Quintin> Trunkz: paste lsmod and the Xorg log please
<phaidros> prodigel, or just use a tereminal
<Apollyon_> !enter | karmayogi54
<Apollyon_> !enter | karmayogi54
<Cyrus25801> Quintin: dual core 2.6, 512 DDR II, geforce 6600, dvd rw, 80 gig hdd etc
<phaidros> prodigel, try iwconfig and ifconfig
<Trunkz> errr.. I forgot the commands xD
<torbit> quintin, going to put the sata card back in and boot back into a livecd for now, see if I can figure something out
<Trunkz> lsmod | grep something
<Quintin> Cyrus25801: your computer is faster than mine.  I hate you.
<prodigel> phaidros: i've worked with iwconfig
<nickreynolds> lol
<Quintin> torbit: k
<phaidros> prodigel, man iwconfig & man ifconfig are helping here too!
<Trunkz> and.. /var/log/Xorg.log.0 right?
<Cyrus25801> Quintin: lol
<Quintin> Trunkz: everything from lsmod
<phaidros> prodigel, ok, so what is problem in detail?
<Yodude> can someone help me with this GPG error i'm getting?
<Trunkz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Quintin> Cyrus25801: I do have more RAM though. :p
<Cyrus25801> Quintin: I try
<nickreynolds> well good talking with you all, thanks for the help and good day to you all
<phaidros> prodigel, iwconfig ath0 mode ad-hoc (or adhoc, depending on the model) essid youressid
<Cyrus25801> Quintin: but what to do now?
<Trunkz> Quintin: lsmod stuff ~ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6296/
<Yodude> !GPG
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<prodigel> phaidros: firstly it's seen as eth not ath
<karmayogi54> ?
<schrecklover> BYEBYE
<albertito> Hi! I installed an ubuntu edgy server some time ago (about 10 days) and something strange appear on the logs. It looks like a mem-info, like the ones that appear before OOM, but there is no OOM. The server is idle, has plenty of RAM left, it's in an internal network, and the tty message looks strange too. I pasted it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6294/ and it has appeared twice, once Feb 16 and another Feb 13, both with the tty mes
<prodigel> phaidros: but that could be because it's an usb stick
<phaidros> prodigel, yes eth0 is ok
<Quintin> Cyrus25801: I'd delete or move .firefox , then start firefox again and see what happens
<emet> will there be an ubuntu fiesty server ?
<prodigel> phaidros: now it says access point it's invalid.
<phaidros> prodigel, can be named wifi0 wlan0 zusb0 .. as the driver implements it
<Trunkz> Okey people.. flood me with noob-level questions =D
<prodigel> phaidros: should i name it somehow? does it make importance?
<phaidros> prodigel, what network? adhoc network on which chanel?
<turbolover> hey what is video overlay and opengl overlay? could they impact the performance of my system?
<Trunkz> Such as!.. How to load firefox ;p
<albertito> I searched in google for the tty message, or spurious mem-info appearances, and nothing came up. Does anyone know what might be going on?
<prodigel> phaidros: adhoc
<turbolover> cos after some updates
<nickreynolds> cyrus what you need to do is write an deduction based natural language artificial intelligence that gathers all its knowledge from wikipedia.org . it will be a super genius A.I. in weeks
<Cyrus25801> Quintin: like run this command that brueing gave me: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozillabackup. tried but it still does the same
<turbolover> my system is slower
<Quintin> Trunkz: what bus is the card on?
<Trunkz> .. No idea
<Quintin> Cyrus25801: what version of ff?
<Trunkz> I * think * 3:0:0
<Quintin> Trunkz: pci, agp, pcix16?
<prodigel> phaidros: i want to register to talk privately. how do I register :D
<Trunkz> its agp
<Trunkz> I'm running an ever-aging box =p
<Cyrus25801> Quintin: 1.5.0.9
<Devi1> i have problem with ATI ... the 3d doesn't work
<Devi1> can someone help me?
<Quintin> Cyrus25801: nforce motherboard?  does it have onboard gfx adapter?
<Quintin> !ask | Devi1
<ubotu> Devi1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Trunkz> Quintin: Maybe I should restart the computer? maybe that'd help instead of just restarting gdm
<Quintin> Trunkz: yes. I think I said that ;p
<Cyrus25801> Quintin: not nforce but does have on board.
<Quintin> Trunkz: did you paste xorg log?
<Devi1> I have a problem with ATI fglxr
<prodigel> phaidros: I don't know what settings are to be made so that adhoc will work
<Quintin> Cyrus25801: what is the onboard video?  intel 915?  is it disabled in BIOS?
<Trunkz> Quintin: I cant remember the /var/log line & I havent typed aticonfig.. do I do that after the system restart or before
<phaidros> prodigel, just type "/msg NICKSERV register youpassword"  in the server window of your irc client
<Quintin> Devi1: get to the point...  and lots of details
<Cyrus25801> Quintin: how do i check what on board
<jonathan_> arts didnt help me fix my problem
<Quintin> Trunkz: you don't, for now
<Devi1> I have installed with all the three metod but the 3d doesn't work
<Yodude> please how can i fix GPG errors in synaptic?
<Yodude> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6295/
<Apollyon_> !ati | Devi1
<ubotu> Devi1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Quintin> Trunkz: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<frojnd> hello guys, I have question
<Trunkz> Cyrus25801: goto ur bios.. ur chipset shud be there
<Quintin> !public key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about public key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Quintin> !publickey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about publickey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jonathan_> i downloaded the arts package and its still not workin
<jonathan_> only intermittent audio from amarok
<Apollyon_> !ask | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Cyrus25801> Quintin, Trunkz: brb going to check
<frojnd> I need to convert 434 pdf pages into pictures how can I do this with pdftk...
<Trunkz> Quintin: okey.. one beloved log paste comin up: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6297/
<Trunkz> Cyrus25801: kk :)
<Yodude> help with GPG in synaptic please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6295/
<Trunkz> Yodude: to fix ur gpg errors, download the gpg keys :)
<Quintin> Trunkz: after reboot, if it still doesn't work do 'aticonfig --initial' and restart X.  is the onboard video disabled in the BIOS?
<Trunkz> Yodude: for example; wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<aeromix> hi all..can you help me? I need to run an application in ISO-8859-2 encoding!!! how can I do this?
<Quintin> Trunkz: no, do that now, actually.
<Trunkz> Quintin: I dont have onboard video :P
<Quintin> Trunkz: wrong person, sorry
<Yodude> i don't want eccess ones
<Trunkz> Quintin: * confused * .. do what?
<Yodude> but the two essential ones are invalid!
<Yodude> 1 sorry
<Trunkz> Yodude: well it wud helped if u told me the repos :p
<Yodude> my sources.list u mean?
<Trunkz> Yodude: The two repos that are causing u GPG problems
<Quintin> Trunkz: 'aticonfig --initial'
<torbit> Quintin, ok, you mentioned making a /boot on /dev/hda, XP is currently on the drive, can I resize it with gparted, make a new ext3 partition at the beginning, and then make a /boot folder, and point grub-install there as my root directory?
<Trunkz> Quintin: do that now? kk
<Yodude> well look at the error they're written there i think http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6295/
<Quintin> torbit: yes.  backups are advised
<Quintin> Trunkz: yep
<Trunkz> Quintin: Found fglrx primary device section
<Trunkz> Nothing to do, terminating.
<torbit> Quintin, ah yeah...ubuntu wiped out my entire drive before, it tried to do something with a "Dynamic Partition" I had setup in windows, ubuntu saw it as a weirdly sized ntfs partition
<NinjaPinguin> Can anyone tell me a good tool for rescuing data?
<torbit> ubuntu did its thing, errored out, and then no partitions when i go back to windows, on that drive
<Yodude> trunkz: i think this is the repo causing the prob http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release
<Quintin> NinjaPinguin: dd_rescue
<mrak> I'm lazy. Is there something simpler than exim/postfix?
<Trunkz> Yodude: type sudo apt-get update
<Trunkz> :)
<Yodude> k
<Quintin> doh
<Trunkz> Quintin: Welcome back.. u forgot the pizza ;p
<frojnd> Let me ask Again: how can I convert pdf file of 434 pages into pictures, every page for it's picture with pdftk??? please help
<torbit> Quintin, actually, does this partition have to be at the beginning of the drive? gparted won't seem to let me move the XP partition forward, can only decrease the size of it
<julien> hello
<Trunkz> Yodude: Did it fix ur problem? :)
<dts_> How do you actually use phpmyadmin after you installed it?
<Trunkz> torbit: Your partition can be anywhere.. its faster at the beginning of the drive however
<Trunkz> !phpmyadmin
<Quintin> torbit: 5 years ago?  I think so.  now..  I don't know.
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.2-0.2 (edgy), package size 3522 kB, installed size 13752 kB
<torbit> heh
<Trunkz> okey, the bot doesnt help
<julien> i have a problem with nvidia driver, at start X doesn't want to start, after i do /etc/init.d/gdm restart and it work why does it not work at boot ?
<torbit> well ubuntu won't be running from there, just the boot process
<dts_> Trunkz: ;-)
<Yodude> trunkz: i'm still getting the GPG error
<Trunkz> dts_: lol, errm.. * thinks * you got apache & php installed and set up correctly
<dts_> Trunkz: yea,
<Trunkz> Yodude: Right.. whats ur ubuntu version? (dapper, breezy, stinky, edge)
<Yodude> Edgy
<Trunkz> dts_: Well, if you've configured phpmyadmin right (I remember there being a file in there which sets up all the mysql database username & pass stuff etc..) then it shud be http://localhost:<port>/phpmyadmin/index.php
<Trunkz> Yodude: Edgy.. and ur having problems? O_o
<Trunkz> odd
<Yodude> i know it didn't use to give me these erros
<dts_> Trunkz: how do i configure phpmyadmin right ;-)
<Trunkz> Yodude: gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-key 437D05B5
<Trunkz> gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<Trunkz> dts_: read the instructions lol..
<dts_> Trunkz: if that worked that easy, i wouldn't be in this channel wouldn't i
<Trunkz> dts_: contrary to popular belief.. linux is easy to use, its just HOW you use it that makes it all the more difficult.. (Oh yes, this is my try at a more complex sentence.. I get brownie points no less ;p)
<dts_> Trunkz: well tell me where to read and i'll do it
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> I have just updated to Ubuntu 6.10 from 6.06.  For some reason, it removed the disks selection from the System>Adminstrative menu.  Has anyone seen that before?
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> How can I fix it without doing a complete fresh instal of the system?
<Yodude> trunkz: lol this error is haunting me, do you think deleting the .GPG files from /etc/apt will help?
<Yodude> trunkz: maybe they're corrupting APT
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Quintin, sorru feels like im being ignored :P
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Please could any take step by step howto install flashplayer to OPERA on ubuntu5,1. mozilla ff was np but when trying on Opera:  http://quad.mine.nu/Sk%c3%a4rmdump.png
<Trunkz> dts_: I cant remember the config file.. its probably somewhere, do a google search for phpmyadmin howto
<ryan_ishere> hello
<Quintin> ITS_FOR_REAL: it's fine asking again after several minutes
<mrak> why did apt-get remove (exim) leave init.d scripts?
<Quintin> Rob59-Cinti-OH: That's expected behavior
<Trunkz> Yodude: Did you do those two commands? Once you've done em, run sudo apt-get update
<dts_> Trunkz: again, if that worked i wouldn't be here
<ryan_ishere> does anybody know of a program that I can use to put songs on my ipod in Ubuntu
<Quintin> Trunkz: I'm honestly about out of ideas.  Not sure why you're not getting DRI.. the module is loaded.  let me look again
<Quintin> ryan_ishere: gtkpod
<antonio_> hola
<Trunkz> Quintin: Go Linux rofl
<ryan_ishere> whats that mean?
<Quintin> ryan_ishere: I think ipod is just a USB mass storage device anyway.  you can use anything
<antonio_> alguien de ESPAA
<Quintin> antonio_: bienvenido
<Apollyon_> !es | antonio_
<ubotu> antonio_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<UltimateX> I still have Red Hat Linux Professional 9... haha like a long time ago
<ryan_ishere> right but will it work as well as it does with Itunes
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here help me with network-manager, I installed it and after a reboot it shows up in my sys tray but I can't seem to figure out how to configure it
<Trunkz> dts_: Go join #phpmyadmin ;p This is the #ubuntu channel =p.. I've ran outta ideas (and go search google properly, I managed to do it awhile back using just google)
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> it is...  the 6.10 documentation calls for using that program from the menu.
<ubuntuclient> Apolloy can you give me the link again for the usb drive
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> why is that?
<Trunkz> yodude: gimme yo country
<ubuntuclient> Apollyon can you give me the link how to install Usb drive
<Trunkz> yodude: if ur lazy, say america.. and I'll go on ahead with things
<HP_Vue> I got ubuntu on my PSP, is that worthy to be posted on the ubuntu website?
<Yodude> Trunkz: Lebanon
<Quintin> HP_Vue: no.  it's worthy of ars technica or ubuntuforums or such
<ryan_ishere> so does anyone know if there is a program that ubuntu has that is as good as itunes
<Trunkz> Yodude: america it is xD
<Yodude> lol
<dabaR> HP_Vue: what ubuntu web site?
<HP_Vue> ryan_ishere: Yea, Itunes
<pepesmith> rhythmbox
<ryan_ishere> Itunes works on ubuntu
<ryan_ishere> ?
<HP_Vue> dabaR: www.ubuntu.com maybe
<Cyrus25801> Quintin: cant find what chipset i hav in my bios
<phaidros> ryan_ishere, is that a question or a statement?
<ryan_ishere> question
<HP_Vue> I thought wine could get itunes to work
<ryan_ishere> i dont have wine
<phaidros> ryan_ishere, imho not.
<dabaR> HP_Vue: we would not know. You can ask on #ubuntu-marketing.
<HP_Vue> oh
<Trunkz> Yodude: do this.. sudo apt-get clean all then,
<Trunkz> gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-key 437D05B5
<Trunkz> gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<Trunkz> then.. sudo apt-get update
<Trunkz> and if that doesnt work.. then I give up xD
<ryan_ishere> so is there a worth while equivalent on ubuntu
<Cyrus25801> Trunkz, Quintin: cant find what chipset i hav in my bios
<pepesmith> hp_vue: last time the i tunes requirement is win2k with sp4..so it wont work on wine
<Trunkz> Cyrus25801: okeh.. err, got ur manual nearby? :p
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ryan_ishere, there are other pograms out there that will do the trick. maybe it wont be as easy like before but it shure will be able to work
<Trunkz> WAIT.. how the heck am I helping u guys o.o
<teclo> Say, when the fuck are you people gonna fix the bugs in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ?
<HP_Vue> ohh
<Trunkz> I must be leeching off Quintin's brain xD
<PriceChild> !ohmy | teclo
<ubotu> teclo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ryan_ishere> real question is will it be easy enough for my mom
<Trunkz> teclo: when people like you stop asking =)
<Cyrus25801> trunkz: tried to find it but cant. where about do i check in bios
* UltimateX wants Pick Up Stix *Chinese Food*
<numa> teclo:  you are welcome to fork, good luck.
<ryan_ishere> cause if not i might install windows on this comp and forgo the problems of compatibility on ubuntu
<teclo> numa: I like to fork
<PriceChild> teclo: things will be done when they're done. IF you want it done fster then do it yourself. Until then please file good bug reports
<UltimateX> I like to Spork...
<Trunkz> Cyrus25801: .. oh crap, i'm so stupid.. right u know when u start up ur pc, and ur on that black screen.. there shud be something like Asus <random number / character looks like model number>
<UltimateX> Spork's are beter and they dont hurt
<UltimateX> better*
<Trunkz> just write that down, and google search it
<Yodude> trunkz: is this a ghost or what?
<Trunkz> Eg: Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe
<ryan_ishere> ok well thanks for the help
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ryan_ishere, my guess is that it wont work easy enough for ut mom but thats just a wild guess. how good u can exoplain for ur mom and how bright ur mom is isnt the easiest guess
<Apollyon_> ubuntuclient: http://pendrivelinux.com/  and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5151 and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1229101&postcount=158
<Quintin> Trunkz: I have a headache.. stop that!
<dabaR> teclo: we have nothing to do with fixing bug. If you have a specific bug that annoys you, perhaps you can offer some money on launchapd to get it fixed.
<numa> UltimateX:  like the knife sporks, the ones that cut also
<Yodude> hey i'll just remove those .GPG files
<ryan_ishere> right i know
<Trunkz> Yodude: probably.. linux isnt good for you xD Goto Mac
<Trunkz> =P
<ryan_ishere> but she just isnt that computer savy
<Trunkz> Quintin: * feeds pizza *
<puff> Evening, I have once again lost sound on my laptop.  I'm _pretty_ sure it's not because I accidentally ran some app that didn't go through the alsa daemon, because I set up menu bar icons for my favorite sound-using apps (firefox, rhythmbox, amarok, totem) to use aoss. A few months ago I ran into this problem and I eventually stumbled onto an additional volume control that I hand't known about, and now cannot find again, that fi
<puff> xed the issue.  Any suggestions?
<UltimateX> Knife Sporks? *Squels* haha
<torbit> Quintin, ok, all done, about to reboot and see if it worked
<UltimateX> thats awesome
<nickreynolds> hi all i'm trying to remote desktop into my ubuntu machine  from a windows machine
<UltimateX> an all in one!
<ubuntuclient> Apollyon man thanks,becouse i restart ubuntu live cd and i lost the page.
<torbit> grub-install didn't complain about anything
<teclo> dabaR: offer money ? You must be kidding ! Ubuntu is a funded project ! Mark Shuttleworth has the money !
<ryan_ishere> and itunes works so easy it might be worth it
<Trunkz> torbit: gud luck trbit ;p
<nickreynolds> i figured VNC is the best way
<teclo> Does that mean I should go ask Mark Shuttleworth to pay you to fix your shit ?
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> sorry to repeat: I have just updated to Ubuntu 6.10 from 6.06.  For some reason, it removed the disks selection from the System>Adminstrative menu.
<dabaR> teclo: so he gives money for bugs that bother him.
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> I don't see why that would be removed from the administration menu since there is basic info. and information from the program and the documentation still calls for it to be used.
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> Anyone no how to restore it?  what is the program name?
<ryan_ishere> thanks though
<torbit> after grub-install finished, it shows /dev/sda as a device drive, so maybe it will work
<UltimateX> I want food
<ryan_ishere> take care guys
<UltimateX> I'm hungry
<UltimateX> and i gotta load up my ipod with music
<nickreynolds> i need to know how to install the vnc server via SSH
<dabaR> puff: alsamixer, see whether anything is muted, and run lsof /dev/dsp* to see whether some program hogged up the sound device.
<Yodude> Trunkz: lol i wish i had a mac
<UltimateX> 6gb's of music isnt enough
<Yodude> Trunkz: those r what i can call computers
<UltimateX> yodude: I wish i had a mactel
<puff> Is there any way to *check* and see if something besides alsa daemon has the sound lock?
<UltimateX> :-)
<pepesmith> ultimatex: go for 60g
<Trunkz> puff: I'll try and get to u ina sec.. lemme help out, these noober people xD
<UltimateX> I have a 30gb ipod
<dabaR> Rob59-Cinti-OH: they removed that app from edgy, no idea why.
<UltimateX> but i want more music on my computer
<Yodude> :) me too i like the macbook
<UltimateX> I have the Video IPOD
<Trunkz> puff: search ubuntuforums.org for alsa lookup whilst ur waiting.. I had a problem a while ago with my inspiron laptop
<Yodude> so sexy design
<Quintin> Trunkz: I am starting to think that the answer it to buy a NVIDIA card.
<Trunkz> Quintin: OH.. about nvidia xD I actually bought a 6600GT this morning, and I killed it
<UltimateX> I want a MacTel *Mac with Intel (XP)
<ljlolel> how can I make vlc play twice as fast?
<mediacenter> i need some help with raid, anybody willing?
<Apollyon_> ubuntuclient: If you want to write people's name in this channel type some name letters and then press tab key. You don't need to type all the name every time :-)
<puff>  Trunkz: Appreciated.  I'l llisten in and see if I know the answers :-).
<Quintin> Trunkz: you .. what?
<Trunkz> Quintin: yea xD
* pepesmith hmmnnn...i like this channel..the traffic is so busy hehehehhe
* UltimateX has a ATI Radeon 9200 Pro
<Quintin> !ask | mediacenter
<ubotu> mediacenter: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nickreynolds> can anyone help me with my vnc server setup
<Quintin> mediacenter: software or hardware?
<dabaR> puff: did you get my reply?
<Quintin> Trunkz: how?
<ubuntuclient> Apollyon ok.Thanks.
<Trunkz> Quintin: No idea WHAT happened.. it just died.. =p
<mediacenter> Quintin: software
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> dabaR: what is the app. name?
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> can it be reinstalled from the app stuff?
<Quintin> !ask | nickreynolds
<ubotu> nickreynolds: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Quintin> Trunkz: under warranty, I hope
<mediacenter> i'm working on setting up software raid5 and i seem to be stuck
<torbit> Quintin, this time it goes to a blank grub console
<Cyrus25801> Trunkz: p4m890
<Trunkz> Quintin: I did salvage a nice zalman fan off it, and stuck that onto my 9800pro
<puff> dabaR: No, I missed it,t ahnks, I'll check it now.
<torbit> grub>
<puff> Btw, my favorite ubuntu-related website lately is ubuntuclips.org.  Little video tutorials for various tasks.
<nickreynolds> is there a way to install the vnc server using apt
<jamie_> I am trying to install an older kernel on ltsp as the latest one on edgy does not seem to support the sound balster module on the sff very well. How do I do this please
<Trunkz> Quintin: 25 (around 50 bucks) from computer fair.. second-hand (aka second-user) so no warranty
<nickreynolds> i'm connected to my machine via SSH
<Trunkz> it was working under.. windows, I try to put linux on.. goes pooof..
<Trunkz> nickreynolds: try apt-get install tightvnc (or tightvnc-server.. cant remember)
<mediacenter> i was on one of the last steps and entered this: sudo mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd
<Trunkz> (God.. Quintin, I really am leeching off ur brain xD)
<nickreynolds> trunkz: thanks will try
<Trunkz> np ;)
<mediacenter> it gave me this error: mdadm: error opening /dev/md0: no such file or directory
<dabaR> Rob59-Cinti-OH: I looked and can not find it. It is called disks-admin in dapper. No such thing in edgy.
<Trunkz> okey.. who else did I need to help * thinks *
<Trunkz> Some guy, with a laptop.. and sound problems
<Trunkz> mupp, or something..
<Trunkz> muff.. errr, whoever u are xD
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> dabaR - thanks
<nickreynolds> nope couldn't find the package
<mediacenter> anybody familiar with software raid5?
<nickreynolds> where would i find the things follow the apt command
<Trunkz> nickreynolds: hold on.. lemme do a quick search =p
<torbit> Quintin, still around?
<Quintin> Trunkz: let me see your new xorg.conf
<Yodude> trunkz: how can i copy files from my /etc/apt to /home/youssef/desktop?
<Quintin> torbit: yes
<Yodude> what's the command?
<nickreynolds> k thank you
<torbit> Quintin, getting a grub prompt now when it goes to boot
<cartman368> hi
<Trunkz> Quintin: coming up
<torbit> like, a command line, not an actual boot menu
<Trunkz> Yodude: type sudo cp <file> <to new file>
<mjr> mediacenter, what about it?
<Trunkz> Yodude: eg: sudo cp /home/bunta/porn.avi /home/bunta/secret/porn.avi
<cartman368> how can i install dock?
<Trunkz> :)
<mediacenter> i'm on one of the last steps of creating a software raid5 array and getting an error
<Trunkz> nickreynolds: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Remote_Desktop_Sharing.2FDuplication_via_VNC
<dabaR> Yodude: sudo cp -r /etc/apt /home/youssef/Desktop
<Trunkz> bloody hell xD
<Trunkz> right.. xorg.conf
<nickreynolds> thank  u good sir
<mediacenter> i entered this: oot@vegasmediacenterfileserver:~# sudo mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd
<mediacenter> i get this error: mdadm: error opening /dev/md0: No such file or directory
<Trunkz> Quintin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6298/
<dabaR> Trunkz: don't give such examples, please. If you want to know why, come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Quintin> You probably shouldn't use sudo to cp that stuff.. if yo udo be sure to chown it to the user account
<frojnd> hello guys: I have serios problem!!
<mjr> mediacenter, hmh, sudo modprobe md_mod
<dabaR> Quintin: very good point.
<frojnd> how can I convert 434 pages of PDF into any kind of picture format???
<Cyrus25801> Trunkz: sorry got disconected. P4M890 via chipset
<frojnd> every page for every picture?
<frojnd> please help!!
<Cyrus25801> Trunkz: if i said that right
<mediacenter> mjr, that didn't do anything
<mediacenter> or should i just try again?
<Trunkz> Quintin: okey
<Quintin> Trunkz: join me in #flood please.
<Quintin> Trunkz: ok .. what? :p
<Trunkz> Quintin: I'm not used.. to multi-tasking
<Cyrus25801> Quintin: does the above help
<marcin_> kto rozumie co napisaem
<Trunkz> Cyrus25801: do a search using ur chipset (I assume its an asus?) to see whether its compatible with ubuntu.. eg, google: <chipset> on ubuntu
<mjr> mediacenter, should
<dabaR> frojnd: maybe take screenshots of each page.
<dabaR> !pl > marcin_
<mediacenter> i'm using kubuntu, does that matter?
<frojnd> dabaR... I have 434 of pages.. so please help..
<dabaR> marcin_: polish?
<james296> can anyone here help me set up Gnome-Dock?
<diezare> guys, i installed murrina 0.30.2 package. then i installed the configurator 0.30 and then rune it and nothing changed in the interface. any ideas?
<james296> I cant find out how to install it properly
<marcin_> tak
<Trunkz> brb folks, restarting X
<dabaR> !pl | marcin_
<ubotu> marcin_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<st3> !it | st3
<nickreynolds> if i login into my ubuntu machine using SSH does that mean there is also a running gnome login
<mjr> mediacenter, well, modprobe raid5 also if md_mod isn't sufficient
<Cyrus25801> Trunkz: i didn't always have this problem with firefox/mozilla it started about 2 weeks ago
<robdeman> folks
<marcin_> dziki
<robdeman> I need some help with understanding how the libs on Ubuntu work
<mediacenter> am i supposed to get any kind of output from raid5?
<mediacenter> erm
<Trunkz> Quintin: You sir.. are a genious xD
<dabaR> frojnd: why do you need to have an image format? does html work?
<mediacenter> modprobe
<ElementC> robdeman: elaborate.
<Quintin> Trunkz: Yes.  I am.  Thank you for noticing.
<Trunkz> lol :p
<Quintin> Trunkz: glxinfo | grep rendering   ?
<mjr> mediacenter, no
<Cyrus25801> Trunkz: so i dont see that it can be the chip set
<frojnd> dabaR: htm as file?
<frojnd> html*
<Trunkz> Quintin: yep, I done that.. direct renderin is yes, and fglrxinfo displays my ati goodness ;p
<robdeman> when I look in /usr/local/lib I see a stuff like libavutil.so.49.0.0 (actual file) and in the same dir a symbolic link libavutil.so.49. Why is this? I have great trouble installing the Flix Engine on my Ubunti 64bit machine
<mediacenter> mjr, what does that do?
<mediacenter> !modprobe
<Cyrus25801> Trunkz: isn't there another browser i can use
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjr> mediacenter, loads the kernel raid5 driver module
<Trunkz> cyrus25801: what u mean? :o
<mediacenter> hm
<dabaR> frojnd: pdf -> html
<mediacenter> well, it still isn't working
<puff> dabaR: lsof says:  esd     4946 puff    5w   CHR   14,3      9383 /dev/dsp
<robdeman> folks: what do you guys make of this http://www.on2.com/support-resources/on2-flix-faq/enginefaq-linux/#1-4
<Trunkz> Aight.. I'll get tvtime working tomorow * yawn *
<Trunkz> its nearly 12pm here
<robdeman> it says: yes we do support 64 bit but 'you need to extract and install the 64 bit libs manually'
<Cyrus25801> Trunkz: my system is fine only firefox haning and the problem started about 2 weeks ago. so i dont see that it can be the chipset
<dabaR> puff: then double click on your sound icon in the top right, and see whether anything is muted.
<ElementC> robdeman: the symlinks are there just in case a program from another platform looks for them frst. Some do.
<Trunkz> Cyrus25801: Try opera :)
<jexdawg> how can i control rhythmbox through a panel? is there an applet i can install, or an option through rhythmbox?
<Yodude> trunkz: i deleted the corrupt .gpg files from /etc/apt
<mjr> mediacenter, hmh, /dev/md/0 ?
<Cyrus25801> Trunkz: will do
<Trunkz> Yodude: u fixed ur problem? :P
<Yodude> trunkz: no lol i just need now to redownload the good ones
<mediacenter> mjr, same error
<robdeman> ElementC: ok.. I cnat build the PHP language bindings b/c the build script cant find the right libflixengine2
<Trunkz> Yodude: goto ubuntuguide.org, and use the repo list from there
<Trunkz> Yodude: its what I use =)
<Trunkz> couple more minutes, then I'ma hit the sack folks :)
<dabaR> !rhythmbox-applet
<ubotu> rhythmbox-applet: control applet for Rhythmbox music player (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2build1 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 48 kB
<sk8erdude> hi
<robdeman> ElementC: how would I 'extract amdn install the librrary manually' as they write at http://www.on2.com/support-resources/on2-flix-faq/enginefaq-linux/#1-4
<nickreynolds> ok i'm trying to do a remote desktop from a windows machine to unbuntu machine that has only a power cord and a network attached to it. The wiki says to do a remote desktop using VNC i need to have an active GNOME session. Seeing is I don't have anything hooked up to it how would do that. When I log into my username via SSH does that also mean I have a GNOME session on
<patrick_> anyone able to install gnomad2 and use it with a creative zen?
<sk8erdude> i recently tried dual-booting ubuntu with windows xp
<Quintin> nickreynolds: no it does not.
<robdeman> nickreynolds: no
<sk8erdude> and when i started to resze the partition on the installer on the live cd
<nickreynolds> hmmm
<robdeman> nickreynolds: statr gone by typing 'gnome-session'
<sk8erdude> the installer stood there
<Trunkz> nickreynolds: make sure a vnc server is running on that ubuntu box, and use tightvnc on ur windows box to connect to it :)
<sk8erdude> i rebooted
<Quintin> nickreynolds: you need to setup VNC to run on x server 1 to do what you want.  or autologin a user and use desktop sharing.  but remote desktop is for weenies, use ssh.
<sk8erdude> and windows started checking my disks
<dabaR> sk8erdude: you really think someone can read your one sentence on 6 lines?
<Trunkz> nickreynolds: using ssh wont give u a gnome session, it'll give u a terminal/console session
<sk8erdude> from now on i only see 15gb of space on my disk
<mediacenter> mjr: i followed these instructions exactly: http://mywheel.net/blog/index.php/software-raid-in-ubuntu/
<james296> how can I upgrade directly from Edgy Eft to Feisty Fawn?
<mediacenter> does that skip a step or something?
<squeaks> all tutorials i've found at ubuntuforums for virtual machines use qemu, what are the packages xserver-xorg-video-vmware and vmware-player for in the repositories for?
<puff> dabaR: Already checked it, but checking it again, no mute checkbox of any kind.  Right-click shows a "mute" option which is un-checked.  Checked it and unchecked it, no change that I can see.
<dabaR> !upgrade | james296
<ubotu> james296: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Quintin> james296: You can do that when it's released.
<Trunkz> james296: change ur sources.list to reflect feisty fawn, and do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dabaR> !feisty > james296
<sk8erdude> what should i do to get rid of that linux partition that i cannot find at all
<Quintin> squeaks: vmware?
<sk8erdude> i have a 40gb hd
<[reed] > When is the release date for Feisty?
<diezare> guys, anyone here have experience with murrine?
<PwcrLinux> april 2007
<Quintin> squeaks: I mean it's a shot in the dark, really guessing here, but I think *maybe* they go with that...
<ljlolel> [reed] : april
<mediacenter> reed: april
<[reed] > k
<Trunkz> reed: errm, 1st april 2007 :P
<squeaks> Quintin, is qemu preferred over vmware?
<pepesmith> !fiesty > pepesmith
<james296> but I remember there was a way to upgrade from Dapper Drake to the unstable version of Edgy Eft
<dabaR> !enter > sk8erdude
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Please could any take step by step howto install flashplayer to OPERA on ubuntu5,1. mozilla ff was np but when trying on Opera:  http://quad.mine.nu/Sk%c3%a4rmdump.png
<phaidros> squeaks, depends on the needs
<Quintin> squeaks: depends on what you want to do.  I use vmware for all my virtualization needs.
<phaidros> squeaks, qemu is full soft emu you can do alot with it
<Quintin> ITS_FOR_REAL: I assume you've tried google?
<Trunkz> squeeks: Everyone here uses a "naughty" version of vmware *cough*
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Quintin, o yes
<bard> squeaks, if you CPU support kvm i would go with it
<phaidros> squeaks, vmware is more bloated and maybe more handy or convenient with handling alot of virtual machines
<Yodude> trunkz: lol i'm tired of this GPG i'll forget about it for a while
<Trunkz> Yodude: lol xD
<phaidros> bard, is kvm already there?
<Yodude> trunkz: but hey do you know how can i get banshee 0.11.6?
<bard> phaedra, yes
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Quintin, i wouldnt be sitting here spamming every 15 minutes if it was it easysolved via google :P
<bard> phaedra, or feisty has it
<Yodude> trunkz: cuz the old 0.11.1 available at the repo just sucks
<Trunkz> Aight folks.. its time for me to say bye bye, till tomorow xD.. catch u laters :P (yodude, apt-get is ur friend, google is ur wife, and #ubuntu is yo slaves :P)
<avalo1> hi there, can someone help with an networkmanager <-> sama issue ?
<bard> dont know about egdy
<phaidros> Yodude, maybe find an (unsupported!! careful!) repository having a new .deb
<sk8erdude> im sorry dabar
<Quintin> ITS_FOR_REAL: some people here don't know google exists.. just checking. :)
<sk8erdude> im new at irc
<Quintin> Trunkz: later
<squeaks> bard, kvm is the vmware kernel module?
<dabaR> sk8erdude: you do not need to be sorry.
<Trunkz> Yodude: download the source for banshee, do ./configure , then make, then sudo make install.. providing u have all the necessary dependencies
<sk8erdude> i just cam in to get some help
<puff> dabaR: Hm, odd, I just went to try to play a song in rhythmbox after checking/unchecking mute, and I notice that rhythmbox apepars to not want ot actually play the song.
<torbit> Quintin, I guess I have grub installed now, it's booting, but with none of my OSes added
<Trunkz> Quintin: later quintin, thanks for your help ^_^ .. (NIGHT FOLKS =P.. I'll leave u in the capable hands of quintin and co.)
<phaidros> k. gtg.
<ctothej> What is a good direct connect client i can use?
<phaidros> c ya
<patrick_> anyone able to install gnomad2 and use it with a creative zen?
<bard> squeaks, kvm is support for intel and amd vurialization
<Quintin> Trunkz: You're welcome
<Trunkz> oh, and can someone help puff.. I forgot about him (sorry puffy ;p)
<dabaR> sk8erdude: of course. So ask a question in one line, and we will be glad to help. It is very busy, so it is impossible to read your question on 10 lines with 20 other people's lines in between each one of yours.
<puff> Trunkz: No sweat, dabaR has been trying.
<gop> hi
<IndyGunFreak> I just installed beryl, but my desktop only shows white, nothing else, i can scroll between them, etc, but its all white, no menus, icons, etc.
<dabaR> puff: what song?
<Quintin> torbit: use a livecd to chroot into your ubuntu and do 'update-grub' to get a list for the ubuntu entries.  you'll have to add the windows ones manually.
<ctothej> IndyGunFreak: go to #ubuntu-effects
<dabaR> puff: sorry, what .extension?
<andre_> hello everyone,  How do I uninstall my nvidia drivers from nvidia.com?
<Yodude> phaidros: well i can get the tar.gz file
<torbit> Quintin, how do you use chroot?
<nickreynolds> hey is vnc-common the server
<nickreynolds> i did a aptitude search
<torbit> in the livecd now, at a terminal
<Quintin> torbit: chroot /some/mount/point /bin/bash
<Yodude> phaidros: is that enough to install the newer version?
<puff> dabaR: Any song in my library... if I double-click on a song title in rhythmbox,it switches to that song (all mp3s), but the time marker doesn't move.  If I click on the "Play" button it changes the title bar to say "(paused)" after the song title.
<Apollyon_> !nv | andre_
<ubotu> andre_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Quintin> Apollyon_: he said remove.. does that guide cover that?
<dabaR> puff: what about right clicking on one of the songs in the nautlus file manager, and selecting open with movie player?
<Quintin> I have to go for a few minutes to migrate my install to new SATA disk.  be back in a bit, hopefully
<robdeman> hey folks
<robdeman> my mak etool complains flixengine2.so 'file format not recognized'. How can I determine if this lib is a valid Ubuntu / 64 bit lib?
<dabaR> nickreynolds: aptitude search vnc
<nickreynolds> yes that us what  i did
<Vuen> hi #ubuntu, what can i use to make vmware images?
<dabaR> well, there are several vnc servers that I get here...
<patrick_> anyone able to install gnomad2 and use it with a creative zen?
<Vuen> i want to install Windows 98 inside VMWare player. how can i do this?
<DLB|Maximus> im in need of some help getting my wired and wireless cards to play nice, when i used suse my wired card had an ip of 192.168.1.5 and the wireless 192.168.1.6, and suse made sure only one card was active at a time, any ideas how i can do this in ubuntu?
<nickreynolds> and vnc-common says it is a vnc server software, so i believe i have found the package i need to run a vnc server
<nickreynolds> i just want to be sure
<sk8erdude> i installed ubuntu on my computer from the live disk using the install icon on the desktop. when it came to the partition part, i resized the disk to the appropriate space. after i hit next, the installer froze. panicking, i turned off my computer. i wanted to dual-boot with windows xp. after i rebooted after that problem i got with the installe, windows started checking my disk. after this everything was back to normal (som
<puff> dabaR: Works!  Hm.  Very odd.
<bard> Vuen, you need vmware workstation or server, the server is fre
<bard> free*
<Vuen> ah.
<Quintin> sk8erdude: *never* turn off a machine that is resizing a partition
<daviey> Vuen, or even just the player
<dabaR> puff: something with the rhythmbox. It worked before?
<sk8erdude> eeek
<puff> dabaR: Yeah, worked fine before.
<dabaR> sk8erdude: but your windows still works, right?
<comicinker> hi, is anybody using "simple backup"?
<Quintin> Vuen: google it.  there are free .vmx generators
<sk8erdude> well the installer didnt show that it was partitioning
<Apollyon_> Quintin: No. It doesn't.
<torbit> still not working, but I think I know what i need to do..bbl
<Hal> is anyone here a CCNA or CCNP?
<daviey> Vuen, google for easyvmx
<sk8erdude> yes my windows still works
<bard> daviey, the player cant create images)
<bard> ?
<daviey> bard, google for easyvmx
<Apollyon_> Quintin: But should cover
<andre_> I've installed the nvidia drivers and everytime I reboot my machine, I have to reinstall them.  Can anyone help me?
<puff> dabaR: Hm, think I'll try clearing out rhythmbox and reimporting my library.
<dabaR> sk8erdude: resend the message from the "(som" part. it got cut off.
<dabaR> puff: you can. Good luck.
<sk8erdude> i installed ubuntu on my computer from the live disk using the install icon on the desktop. when it came to the partition part, i resized the disk to the appropriate space. after i hit next, the installer froze. panicking, i turned off my computer. i wanted to dual-boot with windows xp. after i rebooted after that problem i got with the installe, windows started checking my disk. after this everything was back to normal (som
<sk8erdude> can you read this
<sk8erdude> or do i have to use some sort of pastebin?
<Hallage> Yes
<Vuen> sk8erdude: yes
<sk8erdude> ok good
<andre_> appolyon_: !nv doesn't give any info on how to remove them... I know there is an option with the installer to uninstall
<puff> Only major change I can think of is that I recently started using amarok to try to mangae my ipod nano (semi-successfully;  can move audio onto / off of the nano, but apparently can't set up playlists).
<Vuen> Quintin, daviey: thanks
<puff> However, amarok can't play mp3s, says something about the void engine.
<dabaR> sk8erdude: try the pastebin, or break up your message from at the (
<sk8erdude> so the problem is that windows is only recognizing 15 gb out of 40 gb
<Apollyon_> andre_: I saw it. Sorry
<sk8erdude> how do i use pastebin?
<jojoman02> puff have you tried hipo?
<Hallage> I recently installed Javae, the Java Runtime Environment, and all accompanying files, via Synaptic Package Manager. However, Java still runs as slow as a very slow thing, and I cannot enter text on one particular game that I play which is java based. I have gotten Java to work fully and perfectly on Ubuntu before. How do I fix this?
<dabaR> puff: libxine-extracodecs is what you need, IIRC.
<jojoman02> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Yodude> !pastebin | sk8erdude
<ubotu> sk8erdude: please see above
<sk8erdude> !pastebin i installed ubuntu on my computer from the live disk using the install icon on the desktop. when it came to the partition part, i resized the disk to the appropriate space. after i hit next, the installer froze. panicking, i turned off my computer. i wanted to dual-boot with windows xp. after i rebooted after that problem i got with the installe, windows started checking my disk. after this everything was back to n
<puff> jojoman02: Hipo?
<sk8erdude> did it work?
<puff> dabaR: Yah, will apt it.
<dabaR> sk8erdude: well, you will need to delete the partition that ubuntu created, and there are a few programs that can do that. I know of gparted, and partition magic.
<jojoman02> puff yeah it's an ipod management tool made for managing playlists
<jonathan_> whats the command to unlock the package manager
<Kaso> When i tried to boot i get GRUB error 2, from a liveCD whilst trying to fsck my root drive i get fsck.ext3: Filesystem revision too high while trying to open /dev/hdc1 (Or the filesystem superblock is corrupt)   What opitions are open to me?
<wy> Hi, I need some recommendation for an archive manager. The one comes with Gnome seems to be buggy
<daviey> jonathan_, unlock, do you mean password?
<robdeman> gang: is there a command that lists a directory AND that shows where links point to?
<dabaR> sk8erdude: partition magic is non-free, and gparted is at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<jonathan_> no i was in middle of package install
<daviey> robdeman, ls -l
<jojoman02> puff, http://www.gnome.org/~pvillavi/hipo/
<jonathan_> and had to force quit it
<jonathan_> and now its locked
<squeaks> comicinker, i have been using simple backup
<daviey> robdeman, sorry ls --full
<puff> jojoman02: Will check it out, thanks.
<jonathan_> var something fuser
<Hallage> I recently installed Java, the Java Runtime Environment, and all accompanying files, via Synaptic Package Manager. However, Java still runs as slow as a very slow thing, and I cannot enter text on one particular game that I play which is java based. I have gotten Java to work fully and perfectly on Ubuntu before. How do I fix it this time around?
<robdeman> kool! thx!!
<jojoman02> sk8erdude, if you don't know what you're doing use partition magic from hiren's boot cd, it's available on mininova and u burn it like the ubuntu cd
<patrick_> hey does anyone have a creative mp3 player?
<Apollyon_> andre_: Look here http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<patrick_> i cannot get mine to work with ubuntu
<jonathan_> my synaptic package manager is locked how do i unlock it in shell
<hans0lo> I am trying to install AMD64 Ubuntu Edgy onto a new system. After booting with the CD, and seeing some kernel messages, the screen goes black, and nothing happens... I tried testing the memory, which passes, CPU temp is at an acceptable level..
<dabaR> Hallage: show us update-alternatives --display java
<jojoman02> jonathan_ why not just restart or ctrl+alt+backspace
<jonathan_> tried it
<Apollyon_> patrick_: What do you mean by creative?
<jonathan_> doesnt unlock it
<hans0lo> I also tried to run the CD test, which also goes to a black screen and halts.
<puff> I haven't dist-upgraded in a while... how dangerous is it?
<hans0lo> Does anyone have some advice?
<Hallage> dabaR: Eh? Im clueless
<dabaR> puff: use the update-manager.
<sk8erdude> well i used gpart on the ubuntu live cd and found that the drive was in one piece
<puff> I've had problems in the past, with debian, where dist-upgrading broke all sorts of stuff.  Hence my paranoia.
<Hallage> dabaR: Care to explain?
<jojoman02> puff how dangerous is what?
<patrick_> apollyon: creative labs
<arrenlex> What's that command to push the top argument off the argument stack in a bash script?
<comicinker> squeaks: simple backup in combination with ntfs?
<patrick_> i have a creative zen v
<dabaR> Hallage: open a terminal, and run update-alternatives --display java, then show us the output on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<squeaks> comicinker, no, sorry
<daviey> puff, the cascades are good at the moment; i'd recommend either using udate manager or aptitude though
<puff> jojoman02: Dist-upgrading.
<dabaR> sk8erdude: one piece for sure? Can you take some screenshots if you are not sure, and come back?
<puff> daviey: Okay.  Why?
<juano__> hello everyone!
<Apollyon_> puff: it is a little dangerous. Better to backup before doing that :-)
<puff> daviey: I tend to use aptitude.  dabaR said to use update-manager.
<jojoman02> puff, why are you dist-upgrading? that is only if u wanna go to feisty, i don't suggest using it even tho i hear it's very stable, it has it's 4th alpha release
<rylasasin_> hey it seems as if theres a i686 kernel on this box. any way to put it back to i386?
<puff> Apollyon_: what's the recommended backup app? (tried just "tar -zxf /usb/bighokingusbdrive" but that ran for 10-30 minutes nad then spat out a lot of odd errors).
<TN> HI im having a problem with my drop down screens
<puff> jojoman02: I'm on dapper.  Every time I use aptitudeit lists a bunch of packages that have been held back.
<sk8erdude> well the screenshot i will show you is from windows xp using the disk management application
<daviey> puff, apt-get will leave dist-upgrade stuff behind and doesn't satisfy dependecies as well as aptitude.
<linxeh> argh bloody restricted modules upgrades always screw the nvidia drivers at next boot
<dabaR> What's that command for checking what kernel is installed?
<puff> daviey: Really?  And here I thought aptitude was just a nicer interface.
<sk8erdude> dabaR: i am sending you the screenshot
<sk8erdude> please accept the file
<daviey> puff, and for what it's worth, aptitude will also autoclean automatically
<puff> daviey: I still want somebody (or eventually I do it myself) to hack some comment stuff into apttiude.  I'd like to be able to make a note as to why I installed something, and have it automatically note when it installs it as a dependency.
<juano__> dabaR: ls /boot
<puff> abyss: Hm, aptitude install libxine-extracodecs says it's installed already.
<dabaR> sk8erdude: I do not know how to do that on IRC. http://imageshack.us/
<puff> daviey: What's your estimate of riskiness of dist-upgrading?
<dabaR> There is a real command.
<lordkeiden_> is there a way to tell grub to hide a partition?
<dabaR> I can't eblieve I can not remember it.
<juano__> dabaR: well that will show all the kernel images you have installed
<linxeh> puff: that sounds like a really good idea
<linopil> nautilus is a pain
<Kaso> my ext3 root partition seems to have gotten a bad superblock, e2fsck doesnt seem to want to help, is there anything else i can do?
<linxeh> puff: although I think a wrapper around aptitude would be better
<dabaR> rylasasin_: run uname -a
<linopil> nautilus won let me copy  paste current directory
<nickreynolds> ok people i have another question, sorry for making you my tech support team
<sk8erdude> dabaR: http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitledcf4.jpg
<linxeh> nickreynolds: this is meant to be the tech support team :)
<daviey> puff, do you want to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<linopil> nickreynolds:  no need to apologize no Microsoft here
<puff> daviey: I suspect I do, is edgy stable now?
<daviey> puff, well stable
<linopil> see nickreynolds
<lordkeiden_> is there a way to tell grub to hide a partition?
<Apollyon_> puff: just fire up synaptic and search for the word backup and you will see bunches of them :-)
<unop> dabaR,  dpkg -S kernel-image ?  or dpkg -l | grep -i kernel-image
<sk8erdude> can you see the picture dabaR?
<dabaR> uname -a
<daviey> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<linopil> non-profit brings a lot of profit to you
<dabaR> sk8erdude: yes.
<puff> daviey: Mainly I want to be up to date and stable, etc.  I ended up stalling for quite a while before upgrading to dapper.  I still have burn marks from debian upgrade problems in the past, so I'm gunshy :-).
<sk8erdude> great!
<unop> dabaR,  uname -a tells you what you are runnig -- but off course, you might have other kernels installed too
<quaal> why can i not check the "show" box in the edit menu list in gnome
<dabaR> thanks
<daviey> puff, see the upgrade link from ubuntu.  It's safe, thousands of people have done it
<nickreynolds> i am connected to the internet via DSL  throught a router. I want to use my ubuntu machine as a firewall, file sharing system, and web server. I would like to make so that  when a terminal connects to my router either by wireless or wire it must authenticated throught the ubuntu machine before it can access files or the internet. Is this possible
<sk8erdude> dabaR: do you see my problem
<dabaR> sk8erdude: no idea what to do.
<puff> daviey: Hm, okay, guess I should upgrade, then.
<sk8erdude> does neone here taht can help me with this problem?
<TN> gnome minimze issue
<sk8erdude> dabaR: you see what my problem is though right?
<nickreynolds> i am new so i may ask dumb questions
<daviey> puff, your brave ;)  You'll be fine
<upd> eany one port scanner for ubuntu
<Apollyon_> puff: I also had many problems with debian upgrades. And I had no luck with dapper > edgy 4 times. So I am still using dapper since I will have softwares updates for 3 years. An my system is working greatly. No need to upgrade just now. Perhaps I will try a big leap from dapper to feisty. Still thinking about :-)
<HP_Vue> I am working on ubuntu on Ipod
<Arcterex> hey all
<nickreynolds> i am connected to the internet via DSL  throught a router. I want to use my ubuntu machine as a firewall, file sharing system, email and web server. I would like to make so that  when a workstation connects to my router either by wireless or wire it must authenticated throught the ubuntu machine before it can access files or the internet. These workstations are windows xp based, can such a thing be done and what would it ta
<Arcterex> gentoo convert here, but I've got a couple of quick questions first....
<sk8erdude> is there newhere else i can get help with my problem?
<Apollyon_> nickreynolds: read and study this to became an expert and to avoid dumb questions  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<Arcterex> is there a "clean" way to do a fiesty install with software raid?
<puff> nickreynolds: In general, yes, such a thing can be done.   Should it be done with ubuntu, Idaknow.
<Arcterex> debian has it's sweet raid-integrated installer, I'm surprised that ubuntu doesn't have it or appear to anyway
<puff> nickreynolds: There are actually specific linux distros for doing just such a thing, which might be better.  I'm not up on this area.  There may actually be ubuntu-based versions of that.
<TN> i just upgraded to dapper and have a question,any one
<Arcterex> TN - go for it
<puff> nickreynolds: In general, you need two network cards in the box, one for the itnernal network and one for the extgernal.
<nickreynolds> i figured that and put two in
<TN> when i minimize my windows they disapear
<whonicca> is there anyway to setup firewall settings for nautilus for ftp browsing?
<Arcterex> TN - can you alt-tab to them?
<sk8erdude> i guess there is not point to be in here nemore
<puff> nickreynolds: Okay then.  So see my previous comment.  I suspect you're better off with a distro that's designed to act as a firewall.
<TN> they usualy drop down into small panel boxes, i havnt tryd alt tab
<nickreynolds> well ubuntu has a firewall option
<puff> Btw, will somebody please tell dabaR "thank you" when he comes by again?
<puff> nickreynolds: It does?
<bruenig> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Arcterex> anyone know if ubuntu has software raid support built into the installer?
<bruenig> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<puff> Oh, you mean it has some ip filtering.  A firewall is a distinct piece of hardware.
<Arcterex> ubotu, do I need lvm?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do i need lvm? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickreynolds> but if there is a specific distro that is made to run a network off one box that would be nice
<bruenig> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nickreynolds> hardware?
<Arcterex> ubotu, software raid installer?
<nickreynolds> i thought a firewall is software based
<nickreynolds> that hardware is simply the two ethernet cards
<nickreynolds> or ports
<puff> nickreynolds: This modern trend of referring to ip stack applications for doing packet filtering as "firewalls" is really annoying, but.
<bruenig> !bot | Arcterex I am a bot, I do not respond to question but factoids, bruenig is controlling me
<ubotu> Arcterex I am a bot, I do not respond to question but factoids, bruenig is controlling me: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<puff> nickreynolds: By definition, a firewall is a distinct piece of hardware that *just* takes packets in one side and puts them out the other.  The idea of a firewall being an application you install on the machine you're trying to protect is oxymoronic and confuses the issue.  Sadly, this usage of the term has caught on in the public mind.  However, if you're talking about serious network protection, you should probably learn the r
<puff> ight terms :-).
<puff> nickreynolds: "software firewall" is oxymoronic because the whole idea of a firewall is that you have a machine that enforces access policies and has nothing else installed on it, and no other way for anyone but the administrator to interact with it.
<nickreynolds> so then the firewall inside  my linux linksys router is not actually a firewall
<whonicca> nickreynolds, thing is the ftp mi trying to browse, i have to bind my external ip to log onto it
<puff> nickreynolds: Software firewalls are inherently less secure than real firewalls, because they live in the same ecosystem as the OS and apps  that might be compromised, and are hence dependent on that OS and apps.
<mqueiros> anybody tried to run kernel 2.6.20 on dapper ?
<gw3n> hi
<Pie-rate> is there a GOOD torrent client for linux? azureus is total bloated garbage, rtorrent is working but is running in a terminal and there's no way to control it (and it lost my torrent after it was closed)...
<bruenig> !hi | gw3n
<ubotu> gw3n: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruenig> Pie-rate, utorrent through wine
<puff> nickreynolds: Technically, no. It's more of a firewall than a software firewall, though.  This is not to say that hter is _no_ value in something like zonealarm, security should be an in-depth thing.
<gw3n> thks
<whonicca> whats the best ftp client out for nix
<whonicca> gftp is garbage
<clearzen> when you set up a pptp tunnel do you have to have addresses reserved for each simultaneous client on a pptp tunnel?
<puff> nickreynolds: I think you'd get far less grief from network administrators for calling your linksys router a firewall than for calling zonealarm a firewall :-)".
<Pie-rate> bruenig: lol... you'd think there'd be a decent native one
<torbit> ok...who was I talking to before about grub? and booting?
<bruenig> well for rss filtering which is a must for me, there is nothing better than that
<torbit> heh, can't remember your name :O
<bruenig> ktorrent if you compile it and get the rss plugin works but all it will only automatically save if you have set the preference for all torrents to automatically save to a particular directory
<nickreynolds> puff: I see what your saying, if i use the same machine for my firewall and my web server  it could comprimised from an outside source via the web server. Then my local network would be vunerable. A firewall should be one box and nothing else but a firewall
<jahid> can anyone tell me a better firewall for ubuntu? better in a sence of easy maintaining and better working
<speef> So I got ndiswrapper working and am connecting to unsecured wireless networks, but it seems like resolving hosts takes forever.  In both firefox and xchat the delay of "looking up servername" is very noticeable, any ideas what could be causing this latency?
<puff> nickreynolds: Bingo.
<TN> <Arcterex> thanks the alt tab helped,i hav a million programs running at once
<puff> nickreynolds: Though security is _always_ a question of tradeoffs and "How secure is it?" rather than "is it secure or not?".  These days it's far more common to see general-purpose firewall/gateway/router/proxy/printserver boxes.
<puff> And hey, something is better than nothing.
<puff> nickreynolds: http://security.linux.com/security/05/03/08/197207.shtml?tid=127&tid=35
<puff> Review of smoothwall, a friend of mine spoke highly of that, IRRC.
<tripppy> i use ipcop
<Arcterex> TN - you probably need to right click on your panel and add the task list applet (assuming you're in gnome)
<TN> yeah im on gnome
<Arcterex> TN do you have a panel running?
<GMWeezel> Whenever I run an OpenGL application I get this error: 'Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".' I had it fixed before but I'm not sure how.
<daviey> puff, tripppy ; we are starting to float off topic
<bruenig> starting, ha
<TN> yeah with four desktops
<Arcterex> TN - right click on it, choose add to panel and then select the window list
<puff> daviey: Yeah, thanks.  I'll stop my ranting now :-).
<tripppy> ive been told ubuntu is good for mythtv, what apps run well under ubuntu?
<emet> yo
<RememberPOL> So, I'm using alberto milone's bleeding edge nvidia driver repository... and something weird just happened. My laptop froze and upon restarting, x complained about some nvidia module version mismatch so I removed nvidia-kernel-commond, removed nvidia-glx, installed nvidia-kernel-common, installed nvidia-glx, and now x is complaining it can't load the NVIDIA module because of some missing module it's trying to load "wfb", even though tha
<puff> daviey: It would be nice for there to be a definitive ubuntu-based dedicated firewall spinoff, though.
<Apollyon_> jahid: iptables, shorewall, guarddog, firestarter
<Comrade-Sergei> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<emet> how do I pipe the output of a command to the arguements of another command
<jahid> Apollyon_, ok
<tripppy> puff, i agree
<torbit> litheum, was I talking to you earlier?
<capiCrimm> anyone know where gnome's menu configuration file is?
<Apollyon_> !iptables| jahid
<ubotu> jahid: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Arcterex> emet, command | command2
<Arcterex> emet, what are you trying to do?
<emet> Arcterex: to the arguements tho
<LjL> emet: you don't. you can only pipe it to the other program's *input*. however, some (many?) programs accept a single dash "-" as meaning "use standard input instead of a file"
<Arcterex> emet, command `command1`
<emet> k I'll try that
<TN> <Arcterex your the bees knees thanks man
<high-freq> nick/ hf-hoe
<Arcterex> emet,  ie: rm `ls *.ini`
<Arcterex> TN, np dude
<vik> is there a 'nice' way to change web proxy settings based on which wireless (or wired) network you are connected to? Like something based on IP address?
<puff> vik: Yeah,there's an app specifically for this.
<vik> puff: woohoo! is it in the repositories?
<emet> like this?
<emet>  ls | grep Desktop 'cd'
<Apollyon_> !cli | emet
<ubotu> emet: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<LjL> emet: ah wait, if you meant using the 1st command's output as the *arguments themselves*, then what Arcterex said is correct. i was thinking about using the first command's output as the other command's input file, only said input file being decided by an argument
<RememberPOL> http://rafb.net/p/GEjYlC82.txt
<emet> like if I am home directory
<LjL> emet: uhm, no, that doesn't make much sense... what do you want it to do?
<emet> how do I get to Desktop
<LjL> emet: besides, it's `` not '', that's quite different
<emet> I want to pipe the output of grep to the arugements of cd
<LjL> emet: also, use $(   ) instead of `  ` anyway, since the latter is deprecated
<hafman> Hi, i need a small non-gui program to burn a image to a disk. any suggetstion?
<torbit> ok, to anyone who wasn't following last time I was in here, i have ubuntu installed onto a sata drive, can't boot directly from it because my motherboard doesn't have sata built in, anyways, i got grub installed and working on another partition of my main ide drive, shared with windows, and now it boots, and i've gotten it to show a list of operating systems (windows xp, ubuntu). problem is, the windows one works, ubuntu
<puff> vik:  Yeah, I"m trying to remember what it's called.
<Arcterex> LjL, really?  huh, learn something new every day
<Apollyon_> !cli | emet
<ubotu> emet: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<LjL> emet: so you want to find the directory whose name contains Desktop, and cd to it?
<bruenig> emet, that would be cd `ls | grep Desktop`
<GMWeezel> How do I install the XLib GLX extension?
<LjL> Arcterex: everybody's still using them, i admit i use them myself, but yeah they're deprecated
<emet> ok yes
<torbit> when I try to launch the ubuntu one (which says /dev/sda2 in the description, which is correct), it says device not found, or something similar
<LjL> emet: yeah, what he said.
<puff> vik:  Wait, _proxy_ settings? Like in firefox?
<emet> that worked bruenig
<emet> and $() also works
<emet> thanks guys
<LjL> emet: it won't work if grep returns more than one result, though, i suppose
<vik> either firefox or gnome or the http_proxy env variable
* bruenig goes to try that
<vik> puff: yep, either firefox or gnome or the http_proxy env variable
<puff> vik: I may have to take that back, the tool I was thinking about was for changing your netowrk settings in general based on what network you were in.
<LjL> emet: perhaps you want grep to stop at the first match (i don't remember the option for that, but it's there in the manpage). also, remember that grep Desktop will match any name that *contains* "Desktop", not just names that *are* exactly Desktop
<puff> vik: Hm, wonder how the http_proxy env could be modified in real time, considering you'd have to get at the process that's using the env variable.
* Arcterex goes to see if there is a text install that handles raid
<bruenig> If there are more than one it will go to the first one
<vik> puff: it still might be useful if it has hooks to add a script in
<capiCrimm> anyone know where I could find the file that contains the cmds in the gnome menu?
<emet> LjL: "grep -i" removes case sensitive I think
<Apollyon_> emet: for cli on-line help try /join #bash   :-)
<hafman> Hi, i need a small non-gui program to burn a image to a disk. any suggetstion?
<exs> guys, My video stopped working for no reason at all. I'm just seeing blue!.... I'm using VLC and it was working only 10 minutes ago. Anything I can do?.. the output has to be set on X11 for it to work
<bruenig> hafman, is it cd or dvd?
<LjL> emet: yep it does, if you do "grep -i Desktop" it will match "desktop" too
<hafman> bruenig: cd
<puff> vik: Off the cuff, I'd probably set up a local port as the proxy address, and then have netcat running on that port and forwarding to whatever proxy you're actualyl using.  Then you'd just need to use some script to retarget netcat.
<emet> and you can use a regular expression to do same hting
<bruenig> hafman, cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever diskimage.iso
<LjL> emet: but it will also match "thisismydesktop". if you don't want that, try  grep ^Desktop$ 
<vik> puff: true; any solution will probably involve restarting network apps.
<emet> yah
<emet> that regular expression
<hafman> bruenig: ah, nice ty ;D
<puff> vik:  One sec, I think I once filed a bug report on it, I'll see if I can find it in the bug tracker.
<hafman> cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever diskimage.isocdrecord dev=/dev/whatever diskimage.iso
<emet> powerful stuff
<exs> ok, i got it working, reset the settings
<hafman> ops ;P
<vik> How does the gnome network proxy settings work? I know it sets $http_proxy, but does it also keep it somewhere else?
<LjL> vik: some programs *may* look at $HTTP_PROXY as well. don't know about GNOME
<protocol2> is there a reason why I cant get an IP address
<emet> the shebang for a shell script is #!/bin/sh ?
<bruenig> protocol2, probably is
<LjL> emet: yes. actually, put a space after the exclamation mark if you want to be very compatible with other Unices
<bruenig> emet, yeah or #!/bin/bash is what I usually go with, not sure of the difference exactly
<protocol2> everything is connected or wired in but I cant get an IP
<LjL> emet: also, if you use Bash specific features, what bruenig said
<rio_> is it possible to transfer files from ubuntu to an external ntfs file system?
<protocol2> my modem is working properly too I just checked
<LjL> rio_: yes but it might be dangerous
<LjL> !fuse > rio_    (rio_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<puff> nickreynolds: Alternatively, you may find this howto useful:  http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu6.10_firewall_gateway
<Hatty> rio_: You can use explore2fs from the ntfs system
<emet> ok so bash works with standard input and standard output ?
<Hatty> emet: yes
<PS_> hi, does anyone know how to map another key to emulate the windows key that's missing from my IBM Thinkpad?
<clearzen> !pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emet> ooo
<rio_> hrmm... okay thanks LjL, Hatty
<emet> so it easy to write programs that extend bash functionality
<clearzen> does anyone know where to find howto's on pptp tunnels?
<Hatty> emet: YOu mean bash scripting, or altering the behaviour of bash altogether?
<LjL> emet, the only commands that bash supports natively are those listed in "help"... all the others are just plain executable programs
<nickreynolds> puff: thank you
<emet> yah isn't "ls" a program
<nickreynolds> i will check it out
<LjL> emet: it is, indeed.
<emet> but it's all standard input and output ?
<LjL> emet: not sure what you mean with that
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here help me, I am trying to connect to a microsoft vpn. I have network-manager installed but I can't find a way to connect to my vpn server.
<emet> so I can pipe stuff into a program I write with scanf() ?
<LjL> emet: maybe. pipes are a bit special (they cannot be seeked, for instance). but generally speaking, yeah
<Apollyon_> emet: for cli on-line help try /join #bash   :-)
<LjL> emet: but that's not bash specific at all, it's a general feature of Unix
<LjL> emet: every program is allocated a standard input, a standard error and a standard output. that's even part of the C standard iirc
<emet> right but I'm saying does bash work with the standard input and output or do you have to use their specific api
<Hatty> LjL: yeah, stdin, stout, stderr
<LjL> emet, i still don't get you. when you type a command, the command can take parameters (those are handled by bash), and it has stdin (keyboard unless you redirect), and stdout/stderr (console unless you redirect). what does bash have to do with this, besides parameters?
<daviey> puff, sorry for the delay; i agree.  I considered forking ipcop to work with ubuntu server
<emet> arugements are passed by reference by the OS
<david> Can someone help me with a Problem IM experiencing???
<LjL> emet: yeah, and the parsing is done by bash. still, what's your question? i don't get it
<emet> LjL: bash captures the standard output and input is what I mean
<LjL> emet: if you, say, want to write a command that emulates the behavior of "cd", that surely can't be done by just writing stuff to stdout
<LjL> emet: if it's instructed to capture them by using redirections or pipes, yes
<david> Does anyone know how to fix a problem where the Firefox browser keeps shutting down everytime i do anything
<LjL> emet: stdout can be redirected using "1>filename" or ">filename", stderr can be redirected using "2>filename" (or "2>&1" to redirect it to stdout), and stdin can be redirected with "<filename". stdin and stdout can also be piped (stderr too, if you redirect it to stdout first), and the $() syntax allows using a program's stdout as part of a bash command itself
<LjL> that's the facilities that bash gives, plus globbing of the arguments
<puff> vik: The package I was thinking of is named "whereami"
<jahid> how to run a ".sh" file in ubuntu? i tried  with "./abc.sh"
<puff> vik: Whew,that took a bit of doing to dig up.
<LjL> jahid: make it executable first, by using "chmod +x filename"
<bruenig> jahid, you need to chmod +x it first
<puff> jahid: Dependson whether or not the file's permission bits are set to allow execution.
<Flubs> can anyone tell me where php5-dev downloads to when I download it from synaptic?
<vik> puff: thanks. I'm thinking of writing a script to put in /etc/network/if-up.d
<puff> jahid: Where did the file come from?  If it's set not-executable, it may not be something you want to run :-).
<LjL> Flubs: the .deb package itself, or the files it contains?
<puff> vik:  That's what whereami hooks into.
<jahid> bruenig,
<emet> does bash have while/for loops
<LjL> Flubs: the package is in /var/cache/apt/archives
<jahid> bruenig, ok
<bruenig> Flubs, the actual package is in /var/cache/apt/archives
<LjL> Flubs: the files are listed if you do "dpkg -L php5-dev"
<bruenig> hmmm
<puff> jahid: Another option is "sh ./foo.sh"
<nickreynolds> is aptitude a trustworth program for installtions
<puff> jahid: Which runs the file as a shell script.
<LjL> emet: it sure does, type "help" in bash
<puff> nickreynolds: Yes.
<jahid> puff, ok
<Flubs> great, thanks for all the responses, i'll let you guys know how it goes
<nickreynolds> i am looking at the task area of aptitude and noticed the lamp package
<puff> nickreynolds: It is generally, AFAIK, the most widely used command-line program.  It's basically a "kinder, gentler apt".
<bruenig> I think apt-get is more widely used
<LjL> emet, i recommend these two howtos, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html (introductory) http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ (advanced)
<puff> jahid: You never did answer my question about where the script file came from.  Generally speaking, be sure you trust the source before you make it exectuable.
<puff> bruenig: Okay, so I"m guilty of wishful thinking.
<vik> How can I set an enviroment variable at the 'top' level? i.e. so new processes will use it even if they aren't started from  the shell I exported it from?
<emet> there may be a bash scripting class in my university this summer
<puff> bruenig: Oh, yeah, another thing I'd like to add to aptitude is logging actions to /var/log/apt.log or something.
<jahid> puff, it's on my local machine, in my laptop
<puff> vik: Generally speaking it depends on what "top" means.
<jahid> puff, changing file permission worked fine
<LjL> emet: for a quick example of what you asked, try  while true; do echo Hello world; done ,  for Filename in *; do echo Here is a filename: $Filename; done  and  for (( i = 0 ; i < 10 ; i++ )); do echo $i; done 
<puff> jahid: Yeah, but where di it come from? Did you write it?  Did you download it?  Did you find it on your machine and wonder what it does?
<jahid> puff, i have written it by my own
<jahid> but, when i was saving, i saved with sudo
<John> ok, can anyone help me share a dial up connection from my XP so that my comp using Ubuntu can use the connection also?
<puff> jahid: Ah, in that case you can probably trust the source of the script :-).
<jahid> puff, i think so:)
<puff> John: "your xp"?
<John> yea comp running XP Home SP 2
<John> lol srry
<emet> LjL: ./hello: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token `,'
<emet> ./hello: line 2: `while true; do echo Hello world; done ,  for Filename in *; do echo Here is a filename: $Filename; done  and  for (( i = 0 ; i < 10 ; i++ '
<puff> John: Ah, okay, well you're probably better off doing it the other way around.
<LjL> emet, it was three separate examples...
<vik> puff: well, when I change http_proxy in a shell, it only changes for children of that shell, right? If I change the gnome network proxy, it changes it for children of (I suspect) the gnome 'top' process (or something like that?) So I guess I want to change it at the gnome level, or higher still (init?)
<emet> oh
<emet> lol
<LjL> emet: while true; do echo Hello world; done
<John> i can't, my internal modem is not supported :(
<LjL> emet: for Filename in *; do echo Here is a filename: $Filename; done
<bruenig> that crazy 
<Flubs> Ok, i found the php5-dev.deb but I want to know where it puts the source so i can compile to include mysql support
<puff> John:  Though in either case you'll need one of the machines to have two network cards.
<LjL> emet:  for (( i = 0 ; i < 10 ; i++ )); do echo $i; done
<Hui> hello everybody
<bruenig> !hi | Hui
<ubotu> Hui: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LjL> emet: still, if you want to glue them together, you can, just use semicolons. (but the first example is an infinite loop, so you'll never get to the other two ;)
<zt1`> simple to config a router using this OS ?
<emet> who
<emet> wow cool stuff LjL
<puff> vik: In order:  1) yes, 2) I guess, not familiar with gnome network proxy, but in any event it would generally only change for newly forked processes, unless the gnome network proxy processes have osmething special that checks back in to see if the env variable changed on the parent process.
<emet> it ran
<emet> gcc hello.c -o hello <-- compile rght ?
<nickreynolds> how since some linksys routers use linux as a OS is there a way to ssh into them
<puff> John: Come again (re: internal moden)?
<LjL> emet, no wonder, entire quite complicated programs are simply written in shellscript. it's far from an elegant language, though ;)
<puff> nickreynolds: Might be, depends on whether or not they left ssh in there.
<LjL> emet: yeah, that will work, once you have the build-essential package installed
<unity> hey, anyone have a guide for disabling iptables in ubuntu 6.10?
<John> puff: so how can i do this? i have an ethernet cable linking the two machines and windows says connected
<John> but thats as far as i got
<turbolover> hey have any of you heard of a performance hit after receiving some updates?
<vik> puff: I think gnome apps use the gconf setting, but the network proxy selector app also changes $http_proxy. I'm not overly fussed about the gconf setting (this is easy to change on the fly anyway), but I do need the env var changed high up
<Crankeye> ameinke: you wouln't belive it, but its not rebooting again
<Megaqwerty> Does gaim support webcams?
<patrialt> can someone help me plz, i downloaded a .tar.gz file and im having trouble installing
<daviey> turbolover, yes
<Crankeye> patrialt: what file did you download
<bruenig> unity, I would imagine uninstalling would work
<emet> damn the cmd linux in linux is awesome
<turbolover> daviey: yeah im having that problem, know how to fix it?
<LjL> unity: iptables is a command, it cannot be "disabled". it controls netfilter, which is part of the kernel -- but it doesn't make much sense to disable netfilter. as long as you don't have any rules active (and Ubuntu doesn't by default), it won't do anything
<turbolover> broke my vmware too
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, I think AMSN does but gaim does not
<emet> cmd line
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<patrialt> crankeye sauerbraten_2006_12_04_gui_edition_linux.tar.gz
<patrialt> it's a fps
<emet> "eject" ejects cd-rom
<Crankeye> did you unpack it?
<torbit> can grub only be used to boot partitions that can be detected by your bios? i have a sata card that I can't boot from in my BIOS, but ubuntu sees just fine. i have grub installed on an IDE, and set it up to work with my ubuntu install on the sata drive, but I keep getting "Selected disk does not exist" message in grub
<Flubs> Can anyone give me advice on compiling php5?
<patrialt> yea, have both the .tar.gz on my desktop, and the extracted folder
<puff> vik:  It's highly likekly that you have to restart the gnome app, in which case it inherits the updated proxy environemtn variable.
<daviey> turbolover, i don't know what has done it; but to be fair i'm on a laptop that is hot running ubuntu feisty
<LjL> emet: not to mention tab completion. try "sudo apt-get inst<TAB>"... it will realize you're typing the "install" command of apt-get, even those there is even a "sudo" in front
<emet> how do I send a message to all users logged into an ubuntu box
<Crankeye> ok now whats the issue?
<emet> "wall" ?
<bruenig> oh no more patrialt
<patrialt> lol <3 bruinig
<LjL> emet: actually, you can do things like "sud<TAB> apt-g<TAB> inst<TAB> ubuntu-d<TAB>"
<patrialt> Umm, well i am literally getting no commands to work to allow me to execute the install file
<LjL> emet: yep
<Crankeye> ./
<borris_the_jeste> Flubs, do sudo apt-get install apache2 php5
<vik> puff: you mean the proxy selector app?
<emet> I got "sudo aptitude install" aliased to "ins"
<emet> :P
<Crankeye> ./saurbraten
<patrialt> which is sauerbraten_unix, and it needs to be executed
<LjL> emet: that works as well :)
<Crankeye> ./sauerbraten_unix
<torbit> anyone know about grub?
<patrialt> do i have to be in any specific directory in the terminal?
<LjL> !anyone | torbit
<emet> alias ins=sudo aptitude install <-- if anyone wants to try that
<ubotu> torbit: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Crankeye> in the saurbraten folder
<puff> vik: Er, when you start any app, forking a process from whatever current process, the new process inherits a snapshot of the environment variables from the old process.  I find it quite likely tha tthe gnome proxy env variable i simply a convenient way to make sure that network apps started from the gnome GUI inherit that same proxy env variable, so changing it later woulnd't have any effect on apps already running.  However, I
<puff> don'tknow that for sure.
<emet> then you type "ins <package>" to install things
<John> Crankeye: i have the same problem except with a dial up modem driver install
<torbit> LjL, I already asked, nobody answered
<Crankeye> cd /home/yournaem/suarbratenfodler/
<vox754> torbit, SATA card? Sorry, no experience with that.
<Flubs> borris_the_jeste: I already did the apt-get install, but I need to recompile so i can configure with --with-mysql so I can get it to play nice with the rest of my server
<Apollyon_> !grug | torbit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> emet: for that matter, i used to have alias upgrade="sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade; sudo aptitude search ~N" ;)
<Apollyon_> !grub | torbit
<ubotu> torbit: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<borris_the_jeste> Ha Ha!!! I finally got my Radeon 9250 working!!
<puff> John: I haven't used dialup in ages... is this PPP?
<emet> cool
<Crankeye> John: you utarred the files right
<bruenig> !thanks | borris_the_jeste
<ubotu> borris_the_jeste: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<borris_the_jeste> Flubs, no idea.
<John> utarred?
<torbit> vox754, yes, the sata card works perfectly with ubuntu, picks it up just fine, I just can't seem to boot off of it at all
<Flubs> borris_the_jeste: thanks anyhow
<Crankeye> John: you unpacked the files?
<torbit> i've read the wiki
<John> yes
<puff> John: Oh, good, looks like somebody else knows this stuff.
<Crankeye> John: now what do the directions tell you to do?
<John> puff: lol yea
<vox754> torbit, from what year is the card?
<torbit> vox, i'm not sure exactly, it's fairly recent
<Crankeye> John: more specifically what idd you download >_>;
<John> Crankeye: ill check - i'm running a VGA switch here lol
<borris_the_jeste> Flubs, sorry, try searching with aptitude with php5 via sudo aptitude search php5.
<Crankeye> John: ok ;p
<puff> vik:  Gotta go make dinner now.  Back in a while.
<unity> LjL: okay, just wondering because i'm running into trouble while trying to leave an ssh tunnel
<vik> puff: thanks for your help :)
<borris_the_jeste> Flubs, there should be some apache2 libs with php. thats how i did it
<LjL> unity: "sudo iptables -F" will remove any iptables rules that you might have active
<littlegator> Is anyone familiar with getting cell phones to work?
<puff> vik: No sweat, just doing my little bit to pay back for all the help I've gotten here.
<vox754> torbit, as a simple solution I recommend you to reset the BIOS of the motherboard, by placing the jumper caps in a certain way. It may be useful if you have a corrupted BIOS.
<John> Crankeye: it says i must have an lspci in a standard path...i have no idea what that means?
<Broam> littlegator: I've gotten mine to work, but not all of 'em
<Crankeye> John: You know that you can goto System -> Administration -> Networking and set up your modem there
<patrialt> crankeye http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6315/
<Flubs> borris_the_jeste: I'll check the apaceh libs, or I may try downloading the source from php.net and going around any kind of packet manager
<littlegator> Broam : It's rather generic, it's a Razr
<patrialt> that's the message im getting when i attempt the ./ command
<John> yes, but the modem is not recognized i have to install the driver
<Crankeye> patrialt: you need to install libSDL
<Broam> littlegator: What kind of cable do you have?
<patrialt> and i go about that thru? synaptic?
<Crankeye> patrialt: open up your synaptic and serach for it
<Crankeye> yeah
<patrialt> awesome ty
<John> Crankeye: i need to install the driver, thats my issue
<Crankeye> Ok
<littlegator> Broam: I'm not sure what it is, but windows XP could see the device with it plugged in (it's not the commercial motorola one)
<borris_the_jeste> Flubs, that might work. I was using debian and again, thats how i did it.
<Crankeye> Where did oyu get the driver
<Crankeye> ?
<Broam> littlegator: Does it have a big block in the middle?
<Crankeye> Whats the URL for the package you downloaded?
<John> um, h/o jus one sec
<Crankeye> ok
<Broam> littlegator: or is it just a straight USB cable?
<puller> how do i unrar something?
<littlegator> Broam: it has a block, but it's not really big or in the middle >_>
<John> Crankeye: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/
<bruenig> puller, unrar e whatever.rar
<vox754> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Broam> littlegator: Hmm.  Might be straight USB. I've got a USB to Serial with a chipset that's supported for my LG, so it just works
<Crankeye> John: which package did you download?
<puller> bruenig, ok will try thansk
<John> Crankeye: pctel-0.9.7-9-rht-6.tar.gz
<littlegator> oh
<Broam> littlegator: does device manager pick it up?
<John> i was instructed to by a program designed to recognize your modem's "chipset"
<littlegator> Broam: I didn't even check, one second
<DLB|Maximus> how does one go about adding the ifplugd service to startup?
<bruenig> puller, make sure you have installed unrar first (sudo apt-get install unrar)
<puller> bruenig, yea i just noticed i didnt have it
<Crankeye> John: ok open up a terminal
<John> done
<turbolover> hey where are the c header files for the kernel located at?
<Broam> John: it's in /bin/lspci
<littlegator> Broam: I'm not sure what it would be listed as in device manager
<Crankeye> cd to where you unzipped
<Broam> John: It's that's not standard, I don't know what is. :)
<DLB|Maximus> system > services doesnt show me the services im used to seeing in other distros
<vox754> turbolover, "slocate headers"
<Fraj> Hi is there anyway i can format ubuntu and return to windows?
<John> cd?
<Broam> littlegator: look for anything connected via USB
<John> i'ma linux noob this is my first day
<Crankeye> John: cd is change directory
<John> ok
<vox754> John, welcome.
<Jmax-> Fraj: good choice
<Crankeye> John: did you save it to the desktop?
<puller> bruenig, sudo apt get install unrar did not work
<Broam> puller: apt-get, not apt get
<puller> ye ai know i just type dit wrong
<vox754> !rar > puller
<Crankeye> John: type /join #modem
<puller> but it still dont work
<Fraj> im having trouble with my ubuntu doesnt detect my gfx
<puller> bruenig, Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<puller> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<puller> is only available from another source
<puller> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<puller> mike@mike-desktop:~/Desktop$
<Fraj> have no other choice really
<Crankeye> John: type /join #modem in your irc client
<bruenig> puller, you need to enable the multiverse repo
<littlegator> Broam: Nothing connected by USB in device manager but it was recognized with dmesg
<bruenig> puller, are you on edgy or dapper?
<John> cd /join 3modem
<puller> edgy
<Broam> littlegator: Pastbin?
<John> dam lol
<Broam> littlegator: pastebin?
<littlegator> Broam: Pastebin the results of dmesg?
<Broam> littlegator: Yep
<Fraj> can someoen help me please?
<Broam> Fraj: lemme scroll up
<littlegator> Broam: Okay, but I forgot the URL to pastebin
<Broam> Fraj: do you know what kind of graphics card you have?
<vox754> Fraj, of course there is a way. But what do you want to do exactly?
<bruenig> puller, do "sudo bash -c 'echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list" && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unrar
<Fraj> its on board and i have tried everything, everytime the page scrolls up my monitor flickers
<Broam> littlegator: There's a million, I think http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ is the most common
<Fraj> it gets very annoying
<Fraj> so i just wanna get rid of ubuntu
<Fraj> do i just try and boot windows from cd and install it?
<Fraj> but surely my boot manager would be gone bye now..
<puller> bruenig, bash: sudo bash -c 'echo deb: command not found
<puller> mike@mike-desktop:~/Desktop$
<bruenig> puller, do "sudo bash -c 'echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list' && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unrar
<Broam> Fraj: It depends on how you installed Ubuntu
<williammanda> help...if anyone can....
<Broam> Fraj: Do you know what the manufacturer of your graphics card is?
<puller> bruenig,  that one worked
<Fraj> not really no
<bruenig> yeah I used a " where I should have used a '
<vox754> Fraj, sure, If you want to boot Win XP do that. But if you want help with Ubuntu you can get it here, just don't despair.
<littlegator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6318/
<Fraj> but it wont let me boot from cd
<Fraj> iv even changed it in the bios!
<littlegator> Broam: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6318/
<Broam> vox754: I'm not sure how he would best going about getting his graphics card info
<Broam> littlegator: ok
<bruenig> in the bios you say!
<bTop> hi! on a default install of apache2 where do I store my php Files (which directory)
<Fraj> lol
<littlegator> Broma: Whoa, I jstu found it in device manager >_>
<Broam> littlegator: ya had to post the entire thing didn't ya :)
<littlegator> lol yes I did
<Broam> littlegator: looks like it's ttyacm0
<Broam> littlegator: Ahem, ttyACM0
<williammanda> could some review this please.....http://pastebin.ca/361266
<vox754> Fraj, are you sure? Try unplugging the cables and doing it again. Reset the BIOS or something. Those things simply don't happen.
<kubota> Can someone help me? I have a CD-R recorder that is not being recognized by Dapper 6.06
<subopt> Where can i go to find out the packages for feisty/server?
<Fraj> ok will do
<Crankeye> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Broam> vox754, Fraj: CD may not be bootable
<Fraj> cd is bootable
<vox754> Broam, he is talking about Win XP CD. He wants to kill Ubuntu.
<bTop> Fraj, Set bios to CD rom first
<Tonren> What's the right way to set my nameservers?  If I edit resolv.conf, it gets rewritten every time I reboot, even if I make it read-only.
<Fraj> k
<charles_> hi i have a Epson CX6000 printer/scanner.. i know the scanner should work under SANE but i am not finding any good docs on how to get it going.. could someone please help me out?
<Broam> vox754: True. I think it's probably a SiS chipset on certain AMD motherboards. They have memory corruption problems
<agliv_> Greetings all :) can anybody help me out with a network-admin crash? was trying to configure my network settings and I got a crash report....
<dave_> looking to buy a usb hub, are there any issues with any that might not work well with linux anyone know?
<bTop> hi! on a default install of apache2 where do I store my php Files (which directory)
<Broam> dave_: if it doesnt' require drivers, it should just work, really
<vox754> subopt, be specific. Packages for Ubuntu server? They are the same for anything, you just need the repositories.
<dave_> so theres really nothing software about them then
<williammanda> could some review this please.....http://pastebin.ca/361266
<gabriela> hi does someone knows how to intall jin to play chess on line?
<gabriela> thanks in advance
<vox754> charles_, sorry, I don't know your printer, but I'm curious, how old is it?
<Broam> dave_: pretty much. A bigger concern might be where they get their power from (power supply or external)
<kubota> Can someone help me? I have a CD-R recorder that is not being recognized by Dapper 6.06
<PS_> hi, can anyone help with an xmodmap query?
<Broam> williammanda: That is very, very odd. I'm not sure what's going on. I'd say check your sources.list but that's not what's blowing up
<subopt> vox754: I'm trying to figure out what packages/versions come with feisty/server vs. feisty/desktop.
<rpc> is it possible to run transparent firewall for the guest hooked up via eth bridge on the host?
<charles_> vox754, pretty newish i guess... its my dads, im just trying to get it going
<Tonren> Anyone?  How do I set resolv.conf nameservers properly?
<armin> anyone good with bluetooth keyboard and mouse?
<armin> or have a link for a good how to?
<mindstate> anyone familiar with the pearpc emulator?
<gabriela> hi i want to install jin
<rpc> Tonren oh that's easy, do you know the IPs?
* Broam is feeling pretty useless these days
<gabriela> does someone knows how?
<armin> i followed one on ubuntuforums, but didn't work for me
<williammanda> ok ty
<armin> and it was a old how-to
<Broam> gabriela: Hmm. Search packages.ubuntu.com to see if it's in there somewhere. If not you might have to download it from their site
<madsen> how do i set irssi charset?
<rpc> Tonren just list them like this, one for each line: nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<charles_> vox754, sane-find-scanner  shows: found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8, product=0x082e) at libusb:004:004
<dave_> thanks
<kubota> Can someone help me? I have a CD-R recorder that is not being recognized by Dapper 6.06
<vox754> subopt, there is no difference. "Server" just lacks graphical packages.
<gabriela> i Broam: i alredy download the file but i dont undrestand how to install it thanks
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<subopt> vox754: Does that mean it lacks X?
<Broam> gabriela: there's a readme file in the archive. You should be able to use archive manager to open it
<Tonren> rpc: When I list them like that, it gets rewritten every time I reboot
<gabriela> Broam: i have a file this file in my desktop in-2.14-unix.tar.gz
<Broam> gabriela: it's probably a configure, make, make install setup. I'll see if I can find the wiki articles
<Broam> gabriela: yes. Open that with archive manager
<Tonren> rpc: It says right at the top of resolv.conf: "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND, YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN."
<zack> hey, i'm having a problem with my network settings in ubuntu (2 computers) after a short power outage turned them off. they refuse to use DHCP properly, defaulting to 169.254.x.x - how do i force them to go to 192.168.1.1 which is the address of my router?
<vox754> subopt, YES. A server just needs a text console, and optional text-based packages for administration. But, in general, any Linux machine can be used as a server, with or without X.
<Broam> gabriela: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<subopt> vox754: thanks.
<rpc> Tonren so you have something running on boot that in fact takes care of that, you have to dig for that thing and disable it
<gabriela> Broam:i extrated to the desktop now what? im totally new on this linux thing
<HarunAs-Sami> When I go to System -> Quit, I no longer have the option to shudown, just options for logging off and switching users, etc. Why is this?
<rpc> Tonren or at least edit that script
<Broam> gabriela: read that link I gave you, it should help you along.
<agliv_> Hey all :) I was trying to configure my network settings and network-admin crashed... can anyone help me get it working again?
<gabriela> Broam:ok i will check that link thanks
<vox754> gabriela, you are not totally new. You've been here for a week already.
<zack> Also, every time i change the DNS settings in network-admin it defaults back to 169.254.0.1 again
<charles_> it looks like the sane devel version supports it.. is there a way to get a nightly build or something so i dont have to compile the whole thing?
<Broam> gabriela: You'll need to install the build-essentials package.  Also, check in the folder for a file called README
<Broam> vox754: And?
<DLB|Maximus> how does one go about adding the ifplugd service to the default runlevel?
<Broam> vox754: I've been using gNewSense as my desktop for as long as it's been out and I still feel pretty new :)
<Ice_Wewe> has anyone tried 7.04 PPC Hedge 4?
<gabriela> is there but i dont understand very much the readme file
<vox754> Broam, nothing. Just my sense of humor... gotta improve my jokes... ahem...
* Broam goes off to read the file
<task0> hello all, is there ENY possibility that installing ubuntu on a hardrive, changes or "fixes" (without telling the user) another disk partition table?
<Ice_Wewe> is there anyway to perform an alternate install? The GUI installer hangs on selecting a root partition (with the manual partitioning utility)
<vox754> Ice_Wewe, NO. It is development you know. Better at !feisty
<vox754> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Broam> Ice_Wewe: Dapper has an alt-install CD. Not sure if there's one for fiesty
<skyfish> vox754:  Heya, it's me (lemoniceblock); thanx for the post on the wireless card!
<Tonren> rpc: Thanks - It was "resolvconf", I've disabled it using sysv-rc-conf
<daviey> Ice_Wewe, there is a alt cd for feisty
<kubota> Can someone help me? I have a CD-R recorder that is not being recognized by Dapper 6.06 ..Please.
<rpc> Tonren great
<daviey> Ice_Wewe, join #ubuntu+1 for more questions about feisty tho
<Broam> gabriela: You need to install Sun Java to run Jin. I won't install Java on my machine so I can't help you past general guidelines
<task0> no1?
<vox754> skyfish, lemoniceblock, I bet you regret that you cannot change your nickname.
<Crankeye> kubota: can it read cds?
<Tonren> When I reset my computer using "sudo shutdown -r now", it goes through the shutdown process, hits "Will now halt", then shuts off, but it never resets.  The monitor stops receiving a signal.   I think the harddrives might spin up, but I don't hear the bootup "ping".  The only way to start it up again is to reach behind and shut it off and on again - the "soft reset" button doesn't work.
<Broam> task0: Why, did it happen?
<zack> hey, i'm having a problem with my network settings in ubuntu (2 computers) after a short power outage turned them off. they refuse to use DHCP properly, defaulting to 169.254.x.x - how do i force them to go to 192.168.1.1 which is the address of my router? Also, every time i change the DNS settings in network-admin it defaults back to 169.254.0.1 again - anyone got an idea? where are the...
<zack> ...admin files?
<task0> Broam: yes
<HarunAs-Sami> When I go to System -> Quit, I no longer have the option to shudown, just options for logging off and switching users, etc. Why is this?
<Broam> Tonren: how hold is your computer?
<gabriela> Broam: thanks
<Broam> task0: What OS did you have installed?
<kubota> Crankeye: no, it's as if it wasn't there
<task0> Broam: win XP
<gabriela> i will check how to do it thanks a lot
<Crankeye> hmmm... idk then
<vox754> Tonren, do "sudo halt".
<skyfish> Hi all~ I have a kinda silly question; I've just installed Ubuntu onto my desktop and everything looks fine so should I need to install a driver for my graphics card?
<Broam> zack: check the connections between your machines and the router, I bet the router's acting funky
<Tonren> Broam: How old?  It's old.  It's REALLY old.
<task0> Broam: partiotioned using the windows installer partition
<vox754> Tonren, do "sudo reboot".
<DARKGuy> skyfish: If you want 3D acceleration, yes
<skyfish> vox754: nope xD  I feel like using skyfish today ^^
<Tonren> vox754: I'll try that out - thanks.
<kubota> Crankeye, okay  thanks.
<task0> Broam: no 3rd parties
<Broam> Tonren: I have a machine that does that too. If it's older than 2002 than ACPI may not pick up on how to shut it down properly
<Broam> task0: Just a windows partition?
<DARKGuy> skyfish: and if you have an nVIDIA/ATI card, you should. X will be faster too
<Tonren> Broam: That's totally lame.  Any workarounds?
<zack> Broam: i restarted the router and modem and checked everything - the lights are on in the router which shows that everything's connected, and the wireless works perfectly
<Tonren> Broam: What if I put noacpi or something in the boot parameters?
<Broam> Tonren: Twiddle the BIOS settings, or Just hold the power button for 4 seconds.  That may work
<zack> i'm on the wireless with the laptop now
<skyfish> DARKGuy: thanx ^^ I'm using an ATI Radeon 9600...I'm guessing I can't use the drivers on the CD?
<task0> Broam: ubuntu changed or "corrupted" 2 different partion tables in differents disk
<Broam> zack: No machines at all get a DHCP ack? Make sure you didn't filter them
<Tonren> Broam: Well, I'll twiddle, but this is a server we're talking about here - I'm not around to hold teh power button.
<Broam> task0: That strikes me as very very odd
<DARKGuy> skyfish: welcome ^^. Hm, I have no clue about ATI and I think you'll have to download their driver =P, dunno how to install it, I'm an nVIDIA guy =(
<task0> Broam: yes, but it happend :(
<Broam> Tonren: What make/model? I've got a gateway that acts up all the time. Pity, too. Had to drop 200mhz
<zack> Broam: this machine does, via wireless
<Broam> zack: oka, that's somethin'
<task0> Broam: i had to reformat and repartition
<skyfish> DARKGuy: hehe, np xD I'll go some googling ^^
<DARKGuy> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zack> Broam: where are the network config files to change DNS, etc?
<DARKGuy> skyfish: oh yay
<Broam> task0: It's possible something wrote to the other disk by accident.
<DARKGuy> !ati | skyfish
<ubotu> skyfish: please see above
<DARKGuy> there :P
<Broam> zack:  you could fiddle with ifconfig
<charles_> ok guess ill just build sane from cvs
<skyfish> DARKGuy: oh kewl, thanx ^^
<charles_> hehe and hope for the best :)
<vox754> skyfish, but you didn't tell me. Did inprocomm card work?
<task0> Broam: that's sucks :(
<Tonren> Broam: It's custom built.  An AMD processor, Abit KG-7 RAID mobo
<Broam> task0: Or user error. Or a bug in the partition table. Or the disk was corrupt to begin with
<zack> Broam: ok - is there any documentation on how to use ifconfig?
<Broam> Tonren: Hmm. I'd do a web search and see what you can find. My Gateway's an AMD
<Broam> zack: ther'es always the man page, if you cant' find anything on the wiki or the web
<abyss> lo just a offtopic question i bought me on thirsday a new version of ut2004. i remembered that on the disc were a linux installer. in my case it is a best-game edition with the linux-installer. only win installer. anyone got ut2004 linux installer?
<skyfish> vox754: nope~ I gave up because of school I couldn't spend any more time messing with it and I haven't got the chance to retry it yet
<task0> Broam: error in the partition table appeard after i installed ubuntu... and mounted drives
<skyfish> vox754: It's on my to-do list though =D
<zack> Broam: k, awesome, thanks
<Broam> task0: Were you doing any RAID stuff?
<vox754> skyfish, that's the spirit!
<Tonren> Broam: Thanks.  I'm going to try adding "acpi=force" to the boot parameters
<LordUltimaDavid> whats a good nintendo 64 emulator for linux?
<abyss> *with no linux-installer
<Broam> Tonren: give it a shot. I just switched to a P3-800 I pulled out of the trash. Gnome HAL says it fails to hibernate but it always comes back up. :)
<task0> Broam: no, 2 disk modified are SATA... ubuntu disk was IDE
<skyfish> vox754: yups~ priority is still catching up with my lost sleep first though~~~~
<abyss> LordUltimaDavid, mupen64
<Tonren> Broam: I've never had a laptop hibernate successfully
<skyfish> Right, thanx everyone!~
<Broam> Tonren: make sure your swap is at least as big as your physical ram :)
<Tonren> Broam: To this day, my Compaq laptop (which I bought 8 months ago) freezes on shutdown, even if I'm not trying to hibernate
<Broam> Tonren: it usually goes without saying, but it does happen
<Tonren> Broam: yep, it always has been
<MotorCityMadMan> Is there a KPDF plugin for konqeror for viewing inside ?
<Crankeye> ameinke_: my reboot broke again
<Crankeye> >_>;
<vox754> abyss, let me guess. You a gamer. That's why you ask about games.
<Broam> Tonren: Mine actually powers OFF, then reboots back into X where I left it.
<Tonren> Broam: Bizarre.  Mine freezes.  :\
<Tonren> Broam: Anyway, I'll BRB... gonna see if this works
<abyss> vox754, looks like :)
<Broam> task0: I think that's a pretty nasty bug in a driver somewhere. I'd see if you could repeat it but the damage has already been done
<littlegator> So Broam, I'm still not sure how to mount it >_> What does ttyAMC0 mean?
<ameinke_> Crankeye: what?
<Crankeye> ameinke_: my reboot broke again
<zack> one other thing - what is better for ATI? fglrx, ati, or radeon drivers? using the fglrx, glxgears doesn't work very well at all, though beryl with xgl works fine
<ameinke_> Crankeye: iam here
<abyss> vox754, im just an ut fan and i know ut2004 runs nativly on linux. but i find nowhere the installer
<Broam> littlegator: a tty is...well, the language is confusing, but basically your console logins and your serial ports are tty's
<Crankeye> ameinke_: it asks for the root password again
<mahound> hey...
<task0> Broam: actually yes, happend to me by the sencond time... i had the exact same problem before
<mahound> my ubuntu installation freezes
<whonicca> no ftp clients where u can set ur active ip connection on linux?
<Broam> littlegator: you may have more luck using it as a modem :)
<Broam> task0: same machine?
<task0> Broam: yes, but differenet hardrives
<ameinke_> Crankeye: check #reboot
<Broam> littlegator: See if mount will mount it, but I have no clue what filesystem to use
<bTop> how do I create a folder?
<Broam> task0: Might be a bug in the driver
<task0> Broam: in win partitions are always ok
<vox754> abyss, I've never really played computer games, so I can't help you, but I'd be very interested on hearing what you have to say about N64 emulation.
<Broam> bTop: in the console, mkdir
<Broam> bTop: nautilus is even easier, just right-click
<littlegator> Broam: I don't know what it's device Id is >_> I'm sorry I'm such a noob
<megafauna> Hi, Can someone tell me the name of the program I open in the Terminal to change the sound settings?
<task0> Broam: can i reportit somewhere?
<Broam> littlegator: mount /dev/ttyACM0
<abyss> vox754, well works for me on ubuntu edgy fine except of sound
<mahound> "ata1: port reset"
<mahound> any clue?
<Broam> task0: File a bug report, make sure you put your hardware info in it. That looks nasty, and I'm sorry you lost data (or at least, had to fix your partition tables)
<task0> Broam: can you helpme reporting it? my english is not very good
<bTop> can I create a directory in say Folder 1 then in my www folder create a shortcut to it? or link..!
<abyss> vox754, but i really played only one rom ^^ zelda ocarina of time. but works well
<Broam> task0: File it against gparted
<NeoLysnaKe> hi
<jrib> bTop: sure, like a symlink?
* Broam thinks
<task0> Broam: how can i reportit?
<littlegator> Broam: mount can't find it
<Broam> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<jrib> bTop: ln -s TARGET NAME   to create a symlink
<kubota> Anyone know why my screen looks blury? I've got the resolution set to the max, it's no t unreadable, ut it gives me a headache
<Broam> littlegator: probably not mountable then
<jrib> kubota: only fonts, or all of your screen?
<littlegator> Broam: Would there be any apps that could read it?
<Broam> littlegator: Search around, see if you can find anyone else who's gotten to mount it.
<kubota> jril: all my screen
<vox754> abyss, yeah. I'm too one of those nostalgic guys whose N64 keeps resetting, so when I got time I'd love to play Zeldas or more games. I never got all hearts on Majora's Mask.
<Broam> littlegator: Um, I don't know about a RAZR, but BitPim works for the Qualcomm CDMA phones (Verizon Wireless in the states, etc.)
<Broam> kubota, jrib: I suspect a bad refresh rate
<task0> Broam: can you help me filling the repport?
<kdub432> thats what i would guess too, broam
<Broam> task0: I can try, but you'll have to start it. I don't think I can edit it, because I forget my launchpad login after I switched to gNS
<abyss> vox754, hehe i think ubuntu (in global linux) is now ready to handle a hand of game too ^^
<Broam> task0: Can you use pastebin? I can see what you're going to post and make edits there
<BHSPitMonkey> vox754, weak
<task0> pm
<abyss> vox754, if i remind debian 4 years ago. nobody though about playing shooters on it
<kubota> Broan: Know of anyone way to resolve that?
<Broam> task0: Go ahead
<bTop> is there a way to be root when I'm opening a file using GUI?
<ivx> hello,
<vox754> BHSPitMonkey, what?
<jrib> bTop: use gksudo
<Broam> kubota: sudo dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg, but that's not exactly easy
<kubota> ok
<kubota> I can try and figure it out
<abyss> Anyone got (or know where to get) the linux installer for unreal tournament 2004?
<kdub432> btop, i'd advise just learning the command line stuff
<Broam> kubota: It'll ask you a bunch of questions. Of course, do note that it BACKS UP your original config file
<ameinke_> wonderfull, http://z0r.de/?id=483
<Flubs> borris_the_jeste: I got it to work by reconfiguring the php5-mysql module with a dpkg-reconfigure php5-mysql
<jrib> bTop: for example,  gksudo gedit /some/random/file
<Broam> kubota: which should be in /etc/ somewhere
<DARKGuy> abyss: http://liflg.org
<m_billybob> sudo nano /etc/blah :P
<DARKGuy> abyss: just make sure you have your UT cd/dvd around
<ivx> hey, when i do cat /proc/cpuinfo, it says my processor is only 800 mhz, and it is 1.8 ghz, how can i fix this
<vox754> abyss, in my mind Linux equals programming, and emulators are programming so, what's the deal. The same with MUGEN for one thing.
<m_billybob> sudo -s !
<bTop> whats gksudo
<jrib> bTop: do you know what sudo is?
<Broam> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<cpk1> !ut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ut - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kubota> Broan: alright, thanks
<Broam> kubota: If you get stuck, I can find where the config file is
<vox754> ivx, you probably have Dual core, so it is normal.
<Broam> kubota: if you really bongle your xorg-config, remember that irssi is a command line IRC prog...bah
<abyss> DARKGuy, Ive been there but there are only updates not the general installer
<gravemind> how do I set a partition to auto mount?
<gravemind> I'm using gparted
<bTop> jrib I don't know what it stands for but know I can get root access with it
<jrib> !fstab |
<ubotu> : The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DARKGuy> abyss: then it must be in your UT cd. Mine has it
<jrib>  gravemind !fstab was for you :)
<abyss> mine not
<gravemind> thx
<ivx> vox754, no dual core, but it is power now, so is it just slowing itself down
<abyss> can u send me the installer?
<jrib> !sudo | bTop gksudo is just a way to use sudo with gui apps.
<ubotu> bTop gksudo is just a way to use sudo with gui apps.: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<vox754> !mounting > gravemind
<DARKGuy> abyss: guess so, I'd have to unrar the image 'cause I have no DVD drive so I had to buy it from DVD, split the image in about 6 RAR and put 'em on CDs xD
<abyss> DARKGuy, how big the installer is?
<ivx> vox754, never mind, it bumps itself up, is there a way to get it to run at 1.8 all the time
<gravemind> vox754: is there somewhere in gparted where I can tell the partiton to auto mount?
<mothersuperior> hello all
<DARKGuy> abyss: should not be much, can't remember, lemme see
<gravemind> vox754, it already has a mount point
<vox754> ivx, sorry don't know for sure. May be it is normal.
<zack> i just played around with my settings in linux, but even when i manually set /etc/resolv.conf and used ifconfig, it didn't help
<imsocute> i need help for me to format may sd card...i think qtparted messed it up.... qtparted only reads it as a read-only...
<Broam> zack: and network-manager crashes?
<zack> it still defaulted to 6xx.xxx.xx.xx
<jrib> zack: didn't help what?
<zack> yes, networ-manager crashes
<vox754> gravemind, GParted "creates" partitions, the mounting is done within Linux. Check "/etc/fstab"
<sharperguy> argh firefox has decided to start randomly dieing
<mothersuperior> anyone good with? wireless & Ubuntu?
<Broam> sharperguy: one of your extensions maybe?
<gravemind> vox754, kk
<mahound> would anyone help me installing ubuntu on a sata disk?
<sharperguy> Didnt install any new ones
<Broam> zack: *thinks head*
<Broam> hard
<megafauna> Hi, Can someone tell me the name of the program I open in the Terminal to change the sound settings?
<zero88> how would i i get firestarter to start everytime my computers boots???
<sharperguy> It was working fine until a few munautes ago
<mothersuperior> alsamixer
<crimsun> megafauna: what sort of "sound settings"?
<mothersuperior> for sound
<jrib> mahound: have you tried just running the installer?  I just installed it on mine 5 minuts ago
<imsocute> anyone?
<mahound> jrib, it hangs
<vox754> mahound, there is no science, you just install it.
<Broam> zack: can you pastebin your ifconfig output?
<zack> jrib: power went off recently and now two computers refuse to work with the dhcp from my router - every time i try to change the dns server to 192.168.1.1 it doesn't work
<mothersuperior> mega did that work
<mahound> with a message like "ata1: port reset"
<imsocute>  i need help for me to format may sd card...i think qtparted messed it up.... qtparted only reads it as a read-only...
<testify> If I want to run my Pentium D system as 64 bit rather than 32 would I still want to install the i386 image?
<megafauna> crimsun: I can set all the sound levels for any input/output device
<zack> Broam: not sure how to do that, but i'll try
<Tonren> Broam: No dice.  :\
<crimsun> megafauna: right, so you want a cli version? amixer or alsamixer.
<Broam> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tripppy> whats ubuntu alternative disc?
<jrib> !alternative | tripppy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Broam> Tonren: You may be stuck with a halt instead of a shutdown
<Broam> !alt-install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alt-install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
* Broam finds the large trout
<jrib> DARKGuy: he that was it, thanks :)
<Tonren> Broam: i tried "sudo halt" too.  the only way to start the computer again is to reach behind it, turn it off, then on again.  the hard drives never even spin down.
<megafauna> crimsun: Thanks! Thats the one!
<mothersuperior> Can someone help me with my wireless issue
<DARKGuy> xD s'okay jrib
<mahound> i think it's related with this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336315
<jrib> mahound: well I did install feisty, maybe you could try that if you are desperate...
<DARKGuy> abyss: nearly done, gimme a bit
<vox754> testify: didn't get your question
<mahound> jrib, i tried edgy
<mahound> what's the difference?
<Broam> Tonren: sudo reboot doesn't reboot?
<Tonren> Broam: Nope.
<Broam> Tonren: try noacpi instead of forcing it
<mothersuperior> how do u know if your suppose 2 use hostap, hermes,or wlanng
<mothersuperior> ?
<Broam> Tonren: go into a tty login and hit ctrl-alt-del :)
<Tonren> Broam: Okay, BRB
<LJHarb> anyone here installed Sphinx Search Engine before?
<Tonren> Broam: ... what does *that* do?
<jrib> mahound: feisty is the current development release, but if nothing else is working for you, at least seeing if feisty does work may help you troubleshoot your problem
<abyss> DARKGuy, im shortly afk smoke a cig
<Broam> Tonren: should reboot, unless you turned that off
<mahound> jrib, where do i get that?
<linux_kid> How do I burn an .iso file in edgy?
<DARKGuy> abyss: 29Mb x_x
<Tonren> Broam: Okey doke
<vox754> !iso > linux_kid
<Broam> linux_kid: just right-click on it, should allow you to burn if your CD drive supports it (then again I'm on dapper)
<Tonren> BRB
<abyss> DARKGuy, what linespeed u have?
<linux_kid> Broam, thanks
<jrib> mahound: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/   have backups of anything important on your disk if you do decide to try the install
<DARKGuy> abyss: suppossedly, 1024 / ADSL
<bTop> whats the copy command I want to take all files from one folder to another?
<linux_kid> Broam, it worked
<sharperguy> why would firefox suddenly start segfaulting randomly?
<testify> vox754: the i386 image install supports Intel 64 bit processesors and don't run as a 32-bit proc, right?
<LJHarb> btop, you mean cp?
<DARKGuy> abyss: all I know is that my downloads are at 100-120Kb/s xD
<abyss> DARKGuy, ouch but can we try it? i need it very much
<Broam> linux_kid: No problem. Sometimes things do "just work" :)
<mahound> jrib, what "herd" do i choose
<Broam> testify: no, i386 install is 32bit
<DARKGuy> abyss: sure, how would we try? I have no idea how to use dcc :| (and I'm under irssi, gotta launch X-Chat)
<linux_kid> testify, i386 works on both 32-bit PC's and amd64 pc's.   its the 32-bit version
<jrib> mahound: I had a herd-3 disk already burned, but I would try the latest one if I were you
<bTop> LJHarb, Yes. Is there a *.* or something similar?
<abyss> DARKGuy, how about skype ?
<mahound> ok
<testify> Broam: So is there any install that supports an Intel 64 bit processor (that will run as 64-bit)?
<vox754> testify, they RUN as 32-bit. That image supports the EM64T processors which is equivalent to AMD64. Either way, it is recommended the i386.
<Broam> testify: try the x86_64 images
<Tonren> I disabled resolvconf using sysv-rc-conf, but it
<DARKGuy> abyss: I guess it could work, heard there was a linux version but I've never used it, I guess I could install it and try
<Tonren> 's still throwing an error on bootup - it's trying to find /etc/resolvconf/run/start or whatever.  How do I make it STFU?  Is it safe to uninstall?
<Broam> testify: however, i386 will work just fine, and you can fall back to it if stuff gets wonky
<Hatty> DARKGuy: dcc in irssi is /dcc send file or /dcc chat user
<sharperguy> !stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<abyss> DARKGuy, ther is a skype linux version out there just download and install
<linux_kid> testify, i would use the 32-bit version (i386) because many programs do NOT work for 64bit
<DARKGuy> Hatty: Oh, cool thanks! xD
<abyss> DARKGuy, its a *deb pack
<DARKGuy> abyss: kay
<LJHarb> ubotu, isnt "rtfm" and manual link triggers the same thing?
<megafauna> What's the best CD ripper to use with Ubuntu? In Windows I used CDex w/ Lame. Can someone pls recommend one?
<vox754> testify, there are TWO intel 64-bit processor, one that is backwards compatible with i386 and one that is not. The first one is fully supported by Ubuntu.
<Hatty> DARKGuy: sorry, dcc send file user
<hdxx> megafauna: k3b, gnomebaker..
<Tonren> megafauna: k3b kicks ass
<linux_kid> megafauna, the default is fine
<DARKGuy> Hatty: d'oh! :P okay thx ^^
<Hatty> megafauna: for tipping, grip
<Hatty> ripping*
<jrib> megafauna: sound juicer should be in your sound and video menu
<zack> Broam: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6322/
<vox754> testify, It is a little hard to explain, I hope I'm not confusing you. It is best to go with i386, that is my final word.
<Broam> zack:  looking
<Hatty> is there anyway i can stop ubuntu from asking me what i want to do with a blank cd when i insert one into my burner?
<megafauna> I used to rip at 320kbps at the insane level in CDex so I could have CD sound quality in .mp3 format. Am checking out the recommendations!
<jrib> Hatty: maybe system > preferences > removable drives and media, but not sure
<Broam> megafauna: with soundjuicer, you can rip to FLAC which is lossless
<Broam> megafauna: I bet most of the other options allow that too.
<megafauna> Broam: yes, but my ipod won't play it
<testify> vox754: heh alright, thanks.
<megafauna> Broam, flac that is.
<zack> Broam: oops, that ifconfig is from when i just tried to set a static IP
<Xenguy> Broam: how does FLAC filesize compare to OGG ?
<Hatty> jrib: Thank you
<Frogzoo> Hatty: sys -> prefs -> removable drivews
<Tonren> Broam: Still nothing.  :\
<Tonren> Broam: Also, I can't get resolvconf to go away.
<zack> do you want me to put one up where it is DHCP?
<Broam> Xenguy: they're not the same thing.  OGG is comparable to MP3 and is lossy. FLAC is lossless and will be bigger
<Hatty> Xenguy: its bigger
<Broam> Tonren: I don't know how to nuke resolv.conf.
<SurfnKid> comm!
<SurfnKid> !comm
<vox754> megafauna, can you really tell the difference between 320 kbps and 128 kbps? Why do you need such "quality"?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> abyss: done, what acc should I talk to?
<Tonren> Broam: Not resolv.conf - resolvconf.
<SurfnKid> !com
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about com - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xenguy>  Is it the same size as WAV files for instance?
<Broam> Tonren: Hmm.
<SurfnKid> !communications
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about communications - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tonren> Broam: resolvconf is this stupid script that tries to hijack resolv.conf all the freakin' time.
<Broam> Xenguy: that's a better way to think of it yes
<Tonren> Broam: Maybe it's safe to uninstall it.
<abyss> DARKGuy, -----> private window
<Broam> Tonren: I hope so. :)
<gravemind> in fstab, what is the UUID=number? It looks scary
<stormbind> does anyone know if there is a WISIWIG web page programmer for linux?
<jrib> !uuid | gravemind
<Frogzoo> !botabuse | SurfnKid
<ubotu> gravemind: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ubotu> SurfnKid: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<DARKGuy> stormbind: NVU, Screem
<Broam> zack: Looks like eth0 connected
<Xenguy> Broam: Hatty: tx
<DARKGuy> abyss: I see none yet =p
<jrib> gravemind: basically, it's another way to specify the drive.  It's optional, you can still use the old /dev/FOO method
<Broam> Tonren: I couldn't get my Gateway to behave either.
<abyss> DARKGuy, -----> abysssct
<zack> Broam: it's connected, but as a static IP
<Tonren> Broam: Seems like resolvconf got uninstalled.
<bTop> ok so I created a folder in my www folder and an index.php file in there but I cant see it. says 404 error
<Tonren> Broam: Yeah, I think it's just not going to shutdown properly, ever.
<gravemind> jrib, ok
<Broam> Tonren: Personally, stick it on a UPS, install nut (add the nut user to the dialout group) and pray you don't have to shut it down. :)
<zack> Broam: it can access the router when i set a static IP but it doesn't access the WAN
<gravemind> jrib: is uuid somehow better?
<zack> or internet
<Tonren> Broam: What's "nut" do?
<DARKGuy> abyss: done
<Broam> zack: according to that it looks like it's 192.168, from your router
<imagine> Okay.. I don't really understand DNS Server... But I have a router.. and 4 computers connected to it.. and I want to make a webserver and a mail server as well.. I registered my domain name.. and my ISP provides me 3 different DNS address and my ISP has a dynamic IP set up.. should I set up my personal DNS Server?
<vox754> gravemind, it is some number for Ubuntu, you don't have to worry about it. It is there for a reason, unknown to me if you ask.
<jrib> gravemind: take a look at the link from ubotu about the "rationale"
<Xenguy> bTop: check permissions (on the file)
<gravemind> kk
<Broam> Tonren: Network UPS tools.  Allows a computer to get data from Uninterruptible Power Supplies. I got a load of data from my SmartUPS clone
<bTop> Xenguy, thanx
<bulmer> Tonren: where did you get that resolvconf script? who installed it?
<Broam> Tonren: I haven't done any cool scripting like "shut down when battery at 50%, and tell everyone else on the network"
<Tonren> bulmer: I have no idea.  I thought it was installed by default.
<seravitae> what can i use to bring my sound down and up again?
<abyss> DARKGuy, i press ok but i cant see ya in my list
<zack> Broam: what do you mean by that?
<bulmer> Tonren: no such thing exist
<Broam> zack: Hmm. What's the make of your router?
<Tonren> Broam: I'm not interested in scripting, really.  I just want to be able to remotely reset my stupid server.
<unop> !resolvconf
<ubotu> resolvconf: nameserver information handler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.36ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 58 kB, installed size 312 kB
<Frogzoo> seravitae: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Tonren> bulmer: I removed it with "sudo aptitude remove resolvconf"
<zack> it's a linksys wrt54gl
<Broam> zack: I'd ask the revision. I have rev 4
<zack> i'm unsure - but i have the dd-wrt firmware on it
<megafauna> vox754: I don't have an ear for sound quality at all, but I can between 128 / 320. If you turn up the sound on stereo speakers (like in my car) it becomes apparent, not annoying apparent, but apparent. However, the real reason I rip so high is 1) I paid for the CD, so dammit, I am going to get ALL my  money's worth, and 2) The music is symphonic and you cannot hear all the individual instuments correctly (it j
<megafauna> ust becomes 1 big blur of sound) in lesser rips. This is vital when listening to the complex sounds a symphony generates.
<Tonren> What's weird is that even after completely disabling resolvconf using sysv-rc-conf, it still tried to run on bootup.
<bulmer> Tonren: oh okay..i have not used it before
<stormbind> anyone know if there are any problems with notebook computers and the current version of ubuntu?
<Broam> zack: Aah. Hmm. I'd remote into it and see if it's giving you any neat error messages
<Tonren> stormbind: I have an HP Compaq v2565us, and it won't hibernate, and it boots up really freakin' slow.
<bTop> Xenguy, what should it be
<stormbind> I remember something about them overheating with the last release
<Tonren> stormbind: Also the wireless card isn't good for Linux.
<zack> Broam: ok, how do i do that?
<stormbind> that's a bummer
<seravitae> Frogzoo: hmm, thats wierd, i was just playing a movie in vlc (sound was fine), closed it down, xmms won't play sound now, but i restarded alsa.
<Tonren> stormbind: you coudl probably find out more on www.linuxforlaptops.com.  Or some URL like that, I forget what it was, exactly
<Broam> zack: I don't have DD-WRT installed, but I suppose you could SSH into it
<zack> ok, ta
<vox754> megafauna, wow, that's impressive. Any particular artist composer?
<stormbind> thanks I'll check it out
<Broam> zack: I haven't freed mine yet, sorry.
<megafauna> vox754: It's not all pretentiousness, also, hard dive space is so cheap nowdays.
<gravemind> jrib, vox754, I already have a line for the partition I want to auto mount. So I just have to add "auto," to the options
<Xenguy> bTop: typically 644 on a file, so:  chmod -644 thefilename
<Frogzoo> stormbind: check launchpad
<jrib> gravemind: yep
<Xenguy> bTop: you made need to prepend sudo
<vox754> gravemind, that seems correct.
<bulmer> what is the equivalent /proc/config.gz of other linux in Ubuntu..this is the file that configure created from the kernel Makefile
<megafauna> vox754: are you into classical?
<Xenguy> bTop: sorry
<stormbind> launchpad?
<Broam> megafauna: Well, were it not for your iPod, FLAC would be the way to go as it's a lossless compression.  I hear the Cowon iAudio does FLAC natively, or you can install Rockbox
<Xenguy> bTop: chmod 644 file
<bTop> Xenguy, can I set this at the folder level?
<Frogzoo> !sound | seravitae
<ubotu> seravitae: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<megafauna> Broam: hmm, yes, perhaps I should check out rockbox
<vox754> megafauna, I know someone. Beethoven, Vivaldi, Bach, Shostakovich?
<Tonren> I have an old custom-built desktop that I'm using as a server.  It won't shutdown properly - whether I use "sudo halt" or "reboot" or "shutdown" or hit ctrl + alt + delete, the hard drives never even spin down.  The only way to reboot the computer is to kill the power and then turn it back on again.  Anyone know what's wrong?
<Broam> megafauna: I warn you, you will lose some funtionality. And of course no ITMS, but that doesn't sound like your thing anyway
<Xenguy> bTop: sure, man chmod for details (you may need -R recursive)
<Broam> Tonren: update BIOS?
<gravemind> jrib, vox754, it says "defaults" so if I add auto does that contradict the default "noauto," or just make fstab confused?
<Tonren> Broam: How do I do that...?
<Broam> Tonren: I understand most consider that a desperate measure.
<Frogzoo> Tonren: chances are the bios doesn't support acpi
<Tonren> Broam: Yeah, I hear you can brick your processor that way
<Xenguy> bTop: bTop directories should be 755 typically
<Broam> Tonren: depends on manuf of mobo
<_raymond_house_> does anyone no anything about loadlin?
<gravemind> jrib, vox754, wait, default is auto
<gravemind> why isn't it automounting then?
<vox754> gravemind, I don't think it will confuse anything.
<Tonren> Frogzoo: It's a 7-year-old processor/motherboard.  I'm not surprised.   But it doesn't work even if I do "acpi=off" on boot parameters.
<Broam> Tonren: I've never ever bricked a box, and I used to work tech support for a huge company.  Okay, I did brick one laptop dock once because I stuck the floppy drive in the DOCK
<jrib> gravemind: are you sure that line was there before the last time you booted?
<gravemind> yeah, it was there for a long time
<gravemind> actually, there are two lines for the same thing
<bulmer> what is the equivalent /proc/config.gz of other linux in Ubuntu..this is the file that configure created from the kernel Makefile
<Broam> Tonren: There's a little device called a BIOS savior, if you don't mind the fact that their "on-line" order system involves faxing a printed copy of a web page to Taiwan after you mark it up with a pen
<megafauna> vox754: right now I have been sucked into Bach's organ works. I HIGHLY recommend the Naxos performances by Wolfgang Rubsam. Bach's Great Organ Works is one of the best discs I've ever heard. The organ is Thunder which has found a mathematical harmony, there is simply (IMHO) no instrument like it.
<gravemind> wait,
<bTop> Xenguy, still nothing?
<gravemind> it has the wrong filesystem type I think
<OlgaB> After starting up Conky on my Ubuntu box I get three errors at the end of the readout that say it couldn't init font path elements
<Tonren> Broam: Uh... no thanks.  XD
<gravemind> it says ntfs, but it's supposed to be ext3
<Broam> Tonren: I was gonna LinuxBIOS some of my machines, did some looking into it. Neat stuff
<Xenguy> bTop: what are the details?
<Tonren> Broam: Nah, I need a quick fix.  I'm leaving tomorrow and won't have physical access to the server for another month or so.
<megafauna> Broam: I still boot into XP once a day to update my ipod, I'm still working my way through learning/setting up Amarok. It looks really powerful with the database but less flashy than itunes (not that that matters).
<Broam> Tonren: Ugh. I'm about out of options, I seriously downgraded 200mhz because of this problem
<Noob> hey can you install ubuntu on a PSP?
<Broam> megafauna: you a KDE man?
<Frogzoo> Tonren: you might look into using apm
<Broam> Noob: nope
<Tonren> Frogzoo: What be that?
<at0miku> I only have 3.5mb of space left on my hard drive... What shall I delete!
<Tonren> at0miku: C:\Windows\System32
<vox754> megafauna, I like the Brandenburgo concerts... Number 3, I think, is the livelier. And first movement form 5 is great. ...ahem... offtopic... damn you Bach.
<gravemind> at0miku: /tmp
<gravemind> lol
<zack> Broam: i'm trying to find out how to telnet or ssh to my router but all i get is info on how to do that stuff through rather than on it
<cables> atomiku, /tmp, APT cache... I forget where the APT cache is though.
<vox754> gravemind, that is a problem, wrong filesystem, good you noticed.
<Frogzoo> Tonren: it's an alternative power management daemon - you'd best google about before installing it
<at0miku> sudo rm -rf /tmp ?
<Tonren> zack: You can't SSH or telnet to a router unless it has an SSH server running on it.   Does yours??  I've never heard of that happening before.
<Zero> any distro available to install on PSP
<Tonren> Frogzoo: Okey doke, I'll take a look
<megafauna> vox754: Beethoven is one of my fav's ever. When I listen to his music I can't do anything else. He speaks to the listener more clearly than an actual person can
<Broam> Tonren: he's running dd-wrt
<Tonren> Oh by the way, how do I uninstall old kernels using "sudo aptitude" and not the GUI?
<zack> vox754: personally i like the jaques loussier take on the brandenburg concertos - nothing better than making it jazzy
<gravemind> at0miku: I was kidding, deleting tmp probably won't help too much
<Tonren> Broam: No idea what that is...
<at0miku> k
<megafauna> vox754: I also love the Renaissance era as well
<Broam> Tonren: alternate linux firmware for a linksys router
<Thehound666> Hi. I can never get any drivers working for my gfx card. I always have to run Linux within VMWare. Is there any way to make Linux run natively in a decent manner?
<zack> Tonren: it's a firmware built to improve the capabilities of the wrt54gl router
<quaal> has anyone been able to edit their gnome menu? under applications? when i try to click on the 'show' box it does not let me ?
<vox754> zack, curse you and your family... NO! mathematical way is the only way. ...ahem ... offtopic.
<Broam> Thehound666: what graphics card?
<Xenguy> bTop: make sure you verify the actual location of the file
<Tonren> Oooohhh!! It's the cool open source WRT firmware that they made becuase Linksys used OSS stuff on their router without telling anyone!
<Tonren> Badass.
<Thehound666> Radeon x1950PRO XGE
<greenman> Hi.  Not sure where else to ask this.  I need a proxy server that is easy to set up.  Something apt-get install would be nice.  Any suggestions?
<megafauna> Broam: no, I just install my first linux last weekend: Ubuntu. I spend alot of time in this channel as I'm always having problems and questions. I was going to learn Bash this weekend but I don't think I'm going to have the time.
<Broam> !ati | Thehound666
<ubotu> Thehound666: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gravemind> jrib, vox754, here's the line, should this work? /dev/sda4       /media/windowsdata ext3    defaults,user,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<SurfnKid> !serial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tonren> greenman: How are you gonna use the proxy server?
* SurfnKid smackss ubotu
<megafauna> Broam: from XP to Linux: There was a steep learning curve
<Thehound666> I have tried that and ended up in a non-boot situation
<Broam> megafauna: Yeah it was
<Frogzoo> Thehound666: what's wrong with the fglrx driver ?
<SurfnKid> how do i learn about serial ports on ubuntu?
<zack> vox754: what's wrong with jamming over the brandenburg concertos? imitation is the sincerest form of flattery - plus bach's composition was amazing
<Thehound666> fglrx doesn't let me boot
<jrib> gravemind: is /dev/sda4 really ext3 because a lot of those options are for things like ntfs
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: /dev/ttyS0
<Thehound666> tried it twice
<Broam> megafauna: I've been using Linux since Dapper was pre-release, and I still consider myself grandmamode
<megafauna> vox754: I also like Bach's Passion of St. Mathew and his Magnificat
<kdub432> zack, probably a problem with your xorg.conf file
<gravemind> sda4 is ext3
<megafauna> Broam: :)
<SurfnKid> Frogzoo: trying to get access to my cisco router
<Frogzoo> Thehound666: edgy ?
<kdub432> it might be more helpful to switch to a fglrx or a xorg.conf channel
<megafauna> Ubuntu doesn't come with lame does it?
<Thehound666> yes
<cables> at0miku, I think sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb will remove your apt archives, which should save a lot of space. However, someone should check me on that...
<gravemind> jrib - I think it used to be ntfs, but I changed it in gparted
<vox754> gravemind, why does it say windowsdata, are you sure it is ext3? The gid=46 means root, the default for NTFS, so it may be actually NTFS. Best way is to use "sudo fdsik -l"
<greenman> Tonren: I want to limit access from a particular computer
<Broam> megafauna: might be in universe or multiverse.
<bTop> Xenguy, yes its there I did a dir
<zack> kdub432: ok then
<Tonren> Anyone?  How do I uninstall old kernel headers with "aptitude" on the command line?
<megafauna> Broam: checking
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: ciscos aren't standard serial - they need a custom pinout
<greenman> Tonren: basically the computer would be set to go through the proxy and i could set when it could be online.
<Tonren> greenman: Ahh, ok.  Not sure how to help out with that.  ( I only know how to set up a much simpler proxy.)
<SurfnKid> Frogzoo: what do ya recommend to use as an interface so i can program baud rate and settings
<Broam> megafauna: girlfriend bought an iRiver, which supports Ogg.  Oh wait. *I* bought that for her.  Wonder why...
<Thehound666> only thing that saved me was xorg.conf backup
<cables> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<greenman> Tonren: what do you mean much simpler?
<Xenguy> bTop: ls ?  you may want to do a 'pwd' too ;-)
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: kermit is very good
<Broam> megafauna: multiverse
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<SurfnKid> let me try that thanx
<Tonren> greenman: If you do "ssh remoteserver.com -D 8080", it sets up a proxy server on your local box at port 8080.
<gravemind> jrib, vox754, so should I delete those extra ntfs options?
<jrib> gravemind: you can get by with just having "user" in there as the options
<vox754> zack, NO. I am a machine and I like mathematical music.
<at0miku> hmm
<littlegator> argh, could anyone help sync a motorola Razr to ubuntu? =.=
<megafauna> Broam: I switched to Ubuntu out of curiousity and because the only 2 apps I regularly used were iTunes & Firefox. If Amarok is a decent replacement (it looks like it might be) I'll totally switch.
<at0miku> Can I delete /home/atomiku/core.5499 ?
<cables> at0miku, yep
<greenman> Tonren: really?  that's interesting.  What is remoteserver.com
<Broam> megafauna: it should be. There's gtkpod too
<at0miku> what is it?
<kdub432> littlegator, check out synce
<at0miku> its 150mb
<kdub432> actually
<cables> at0miku, I believe it's a crash report
<Tonren> greenman: I meant "any old remote server", not a specific one
<kdub432> nevermind, i dont think razors what the right OS
<BillyB2> thats what i was saying ..
<Xenguy> greenman: 'squid' is one proxy server that seems popular - there are doubtless others
<littlegator> kdub432: I'll try it
<Tonren> greenman: (You need shell access to another server for it to work.)
<vox754> gravemind, you changed it? well be sure with "sudo fdisk -l" then yes, delete the options.
<kdub432> but its worth investigating
<Thehound666> I never see anyone saying that the loading bar gets full, the picture scrambles then computer freezes
<BillyB2> it doesnt penis make sense
<littlegator> wat
<at0miku> ahh
<Thehound666> but always happens to me
<at0miku> yeah, youre right.
<mel> i am trouble uninstalling MLDONEY server it says some pre uninstall scrip error because of this i am unable to upgrade my OS from dapper to edgy
<at0miku> DELETED! :D
<unop> !language | BillyB2
<greenman> Tonren: oh, I see.  I have a computer that can do it, so I would just ssh into it with that command...
<ubotu> BillyB2: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<vox754> megafauna, what about Mozart's Requiem. Amazing.
<mel> !edgy upgrade
<BillyB2> unop  sorry i have tourretts :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<megafauna> Broam: gtkpod I will check it out now.
<greenman> Xenguy: I apt-get installed squid.  Was a bit overwhelmed with options and such.  Plus I can't get it started
<mel> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Broam> megafauna: both should work pretty well, assuming you can encode into mp3 somehow. You may want to check the wiki
<Thehound666> Edgy runs fine-in VMWare
<unop> BillyB2,  no biggy -- just that women and children frequent this channel
<Thehound666> the fglrx driver is my issue
<Thehound666> it never works
<littlegator> so, could anyone help sync a motorola Razr to ubuntu? =.=
<Broam> Thehound666: Does Ubuntu work with the free drivers?
<Xenguy> greenman: yeah if you installed squid you would want to get to a point where you really understand how it works
<gravemind> vox754, fdisk -l says sda4 is "Linux"
<Thehound666> freezes too
<Thehound666> only VESA works
<Thehound666> and very bad
<Broam> Thehound666: at least it's not VGA :)
<Broam> Thehound666: laptop?
<vox754> gravemind, then go ahead. If you think it is too crowded, you can come here #vocx
<Thehound666> 1024x768@60 HZ
<cnmsales> Need help getting my linksys WMP11 v4]  802.11b card working. Im am running ubuntu Edgy installed from cdrom. I am using this help wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper. I have done this but i think i made a mistake by not removing NDIS before installing the new NDIS files. If anyone could help me get this in working order id be greatly thankful.
<Xenguy> greenman: try this too:  apt-cache search proxy |grep -i proxy |less
<Thehound666> unchangable
<Rothbuntu> monochrome FTW
<Thehound666> desktop
<mqueiros> anybody has installed easybuntu ? Is there any problem I might face instaling it ?
<greenman> Xenguy: i was hoping on finding something simple.  Basically it's just a discipline thing for my wife.  She doesn't get her writing done when she can surf blogs.  :)
<cables> Thehound666, did you follow the guide at wiki.ubuntu.com to the letter?
<Broam> !easybuntu
<megafauna> Vox754: I agree, but I think his Great Mass in C Minor is actually even better by at least 2x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easybuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Thehound666> my eyes hurt @ 60 Hz
<megafauna> vox654; IMHO
<Broam> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<cables> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i fix grub when it boots then goes to it then just says grub un the corner and freezes?
<littlegator> so, could anyone help sync a motorola Razr to ubuntu? =.=
<Xenguy> greenman: hehe
<vox754> megafauna, NO way! come here #vocx
<bTop> howto view my new php page placed in the var/www directory
<Broam> littlegator: I'm not sure--again, someone might have found something, but at least it sees the device. Try searching at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<megafauna> Broam: I will read up on it. I just bought some more music today and I want to put it on my ipod.
<Shaezsche> i know how to recompile a fresh vanilla kernel, but how can i recompile the current ubuntu one? so i can get patches from synaptics
<greenman> Xenguy: you can see why i would want something simple.  Thanks for the help
<Tonren> bTop: Place a file "index.php" in /var/www then navigate to http://localhost in your browser.
<Thehound666> I could tolerate vesa if it allowed me a refresh other than 60 Hz
<zack> Broam: ok, i've managed to log into dd-wrt via telnet
<Thehound666> any way to hack?
<cnmsales> Anyone?
<Broam> megafauna: cool :)
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i fix grub when it boots then goes to it then just says grub un the corner and freezes?
<Xenguy> greenman: yw (check out some of the apt-cache search results I mentioned above)
<unop> bTop,  you have to have apache and php installed and working first tho
<megafauna> vox754: I am there
<Frogzoo> Shaezsche: apt-get source
<Broam> Thehound666: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg yields no love?
<Broam> ahem
<cnmsales> Need help getting my linksys WMP11 v4]  802.11b card working. Im am running ubuntu Edgy installed from cdrom. I am using this help wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper. I have done this but i think i made a mistake by not removing NDIS before installing the new NDIS files. If anyone could help me get this in working order id be greatly thankful.
<lineman60> i need some help with wireless, followed the walkthu here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902   but when i have bmc43xx in blacklist on reboot my wireless card dose not show up in network manager.
<Shaezsche> frogzoo, wher edo i type make xconfig?
<Broam> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Thehound666> no and if fglrx freezes it
<Thehound666> I still need to restore xorg.conf from backup
<greenman> Xenguy: i am.  I'm checkin' out micro-proxy right now.  (got it form the list)
<Shaezsche> Frogzoo if i recompile it, will the patches from apt-get upgrade still apply to it? do i have to name it something?
<Comrade-Sergei> how can i reinstall grub and im not installing windows
<Broam> Thehound666: sounds like you have a lovely graphics card there. Either it's too new, offbrand, or it's overheating like nuts
<Thehound666> if I right click the Desktop and go into resolution settings
<Thehound666> it claims the changes have been made
<Thehound666> but they haven't
<Broam> Thehound666: you could always just hack away at xorg.conf by yourself
<Thehound666> not overheating
<Frogzoo> Shaezsche: building your own kernel is completely unsupported & afaik, patches aren't released through synaptic
<unop> cnmsales, installing a new package over an older one shouldnt matter really -- what part of the wiki are you stuck at?
<bulmer> lineman; isnt it that having the module mentioned in blacklist meant it does not get loaded?
<Thehound666> I can play Oblivion all day in Windows
<Shaezsche> yea, but if i used the one that ubuntu supplies from sourc?
<cnmsales> unop, i followed it all the way through
<kdub432> the hound, you can play in linux too using cedega
<Comrade-Sergei> how can i reinstall grub and im not installing windows
<Shaezsche> can i just chnage the options instead of recompiling it?
<bulmer> lineman60 isnt it that having the module mentioned in blacklist meant it does not get loaded?
<cnmsales> in the ndis gui it shows the driver is installed and hardware present
<Thehound666> yes if we can get my gfx card to work
<Broam> !grub
<Shaezsche> i want to change some things that are set as modules to be part of the kernel
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Thehound666> had no problems at other house
<Thehound666> but here
<cnmsales> but when i go to network config the only thing listed in my Elan and Modem
<Broam> !grub | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: please see above
<lineman60> bulmer, yes but i thought there was a configlit with the native dirver and NDIS
<Comrade-Sergei> Broam im not doing anything with windows though
<Broam> Comrade-Sergei: check the last link then
<Broam> Comrade-Sergei: I know some of the install disks allow you to reinstall grub off of them but I've never had to d oit
<Garda_> hey guys, on debian i used a command "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" to reconfigure X
<Broam> I must leave
<Garda_> what's the ubuntu equivelant
<Broam> Garda_: dpkg-reconfiguer xserver-xorg
<greenman> how do you uninstall a package?
<Thehound666> well let me know if an fglrx expert comes in. The one at ati says it supports my card since November
<Thehound666> but no love
<Broam> Garda_: you know what I mean. :)
<unop> cnmsales,  ok, but there are verification steps in the wiki that if you followed should tell you whether or not you are succeeding .. try and find out where you are failing
<cnmsales> Unop, i got an error on the second install file of NDIS but didnt realize it was an error at the time
<Broam> Me must jet
<SurfnKid> Frogzoo: i get two ckermit and gkermit are they either the same
<unop> cnmsales,  yes, error messages and warnings are important -- do you know what it was?
<lineman60> bulmer, do you know of any good (working) BMC4306 wirless  walkthu
<Thehound666> fyi the guide I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bulmer> lineman60: you can verify if the module is loaded by looking at /boot/config-`uname -r`/ and grep it for your matching bmc nic
<SurfnKid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cnmsales> no unfortunately i dont, the reason I came here was to see how to wipe NDIS and anything else that needs wiping and then start fresh
<SurfnKid> lineman60: Edgy?
<SurfnKid> lineman60: i used the ndiswrapper walkthru
<lineman60> whatone
<greenman> how do you uninstall a package?  apt-get uninstall?
<lineman60> i have tryed several none of them worked
* greenman should know this. 
<greenman> :)
<zack> Broam: i just checked my dhcp services settings in dd-wrt and it says 'used domain, wan' (instead of wan & lan) and lan domain was empty
<Thehound666> no idea but would be useful to know
<piedoggie> how can I find out by command or /proc which ethernet cards are seen by the kernal
<SurfnKid> lineman60: let me see if i can find you one
<Comrade-Sergei> Broam is there a command to just completly wipe the grub thats there and redo just that?
<lineman60> when i run nidswrapper -l it shows up working and hardware present
<unop> cnmsales,  you shouldnt need to remove anything -- you can install over old/existing packages
<Thehound666> if you find out greenman, let me know since I ssh to 1 machine
<cnmsales> lineman i had the same thing the -l switch showed my hardware present and working
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: dunno, I user ckermit
<lineman60> but when i try to connect it dorps
<cnmsales> unop i see, so just start over again?
<Openix> greenman: just do apt-get foe help
<lineman60> *drops
<unop> piedoggie,  lspci
<piedoggie> thanks
<SurfnKid> Frogzoo: that should work then :P
<Openix> apt-get remove
<greenman> Openix: thanks
<SurfnKid> lineman60: what have you done so far?
<Comrade-Sergei> is there a command to just completly wipe the grub thats there and redo just tha
<unop> cnmsales,  yea, that'd work for sure -- but pay attention to error messages (if any) and then ask us if you dont know what they mean
<lineman60> tryed ndis and the fwcutter
<cnmsales> yeah i will for sure this time, also, it says Dapper comes with the open source bcm43xx driver. I know im using edgy but is this something I need be concerned with?
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: perhaps grub-install will over-write what is there?
<unop> greenman,  you got what you wanted? removing a package ...
<unop> ?
<Thehound666> hack at xorg.conf myself? you're talking to a semi-newbie
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer ok whats that
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: man grub-install
<Comrade-Sergei> thats it?
<bulmer> to over-werite, yes
<bulmer> to over-write* grub, yes
<Thehound666> apt-get remove is right
<Thehound666> I got a list of commands
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer whoa what command so i use out of all these
<unop> sudo aptitude purge packagename
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: try reading up first... man grub-install
<Thehound666> that too
<Thehound666> I suppose
<greenman> unop: yup.  Thanks
<greenman> and i'm gonna give oops a try as far as proxy goes
<greenman> thanks guys
<unop> yw
* greenman likes #ubuntu
<cnmsales> unop, thanks for the help. I will run through the wiki agaoin and get back w/ you if need be
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: maybe you may also need to use initrd..am not sure in ubuntu..in suse i run mkinitrd
<greenman> exit
<unop> cnmsales,  :)
<Thehound666> oh unop mentioned some fglrx expert that is in here sometimes. who is it?
<zack> this sucks, i really have no idea how to fix this
<Thehound666> kind of at wit's end
<lineman60> SurfnKid: I have used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174  http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/
<unop> Thehound666,  hmm, i wonder who that is
<whileimhere> Is there a way to add a folder as a drop down list-menu to the panel.
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer i am so confused what do i do after i do man grub-install
<zack> Broam: i found out where the system logs are kept for dd-wrt but now i have to jump through even more hoops just to see that log
<Thehound666> unop you mentioned you could walk me through if it were nvidia I thought once but mentioned someone else for ATI
<zack> i'm tempted to just give up and reformat
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: sorry cant help you much deeper
* Comrade-Sergei sighs
<Icehawk78> I changed my Message of the Day, but after my server went down due to a power outage, the message got reverted to the default. Is there a way to prevent this from happening.
<unop> Thehound666,  I dont think it was me -- I have no idea about nvidia actually :p
<piedoggie> ati has been a major PITA for years
<Thehound666> ATI?
<piedoggie> y
<unop> or ATI
<quaal> has anyone been able to edit their gnome menu? under applications? when i try to click on the 'show' box it does not let me ?
<Comrade-Sergei> how can i completly reinstall grub
<Thehound666> an x1950PRO?
<bulmer> Icehawk78: you still have /etc/motd?
<unop> Thehound666,  lol no
<Thehound666> just want to run natively on my good pc
<Thehound666> this card has killed that idea
<Icehawk78> Yep, but the file was reverted to the default MOTD.
<Comrade-Sergei> how can i completly reinstall grub
<piedoggie> I have a laptop (compaq 1700 which has an ati mobility rage chipset) and every release of X11 is worse
<littlegator> so, could anyone help sync a motorola Razr to ubuntu?
<Icehawk78> I can change the file again and it'll work, but I'm worried about having to do this every time I end up restarting.
<dimeotane> I've entered  into my fstab a new fat32 partition and mounted it.  but in nautilus all files are owned by root, and root can't even change the owership or permissions...
<dimeotane> Anyone have any suggestions?
<bulmer> Icehawk78: then revert it back to your customized version :)
<Comrade-Sergei> littlegator with what
<boredandblogging> has anyone gotten democracy player .9.5 working with vlc?
<dimeotane> here's my fstab entry :              /dev/sda8    /mnt/spaceside vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0
<Thehound666> anything outside this guide I should check? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<unop> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Comrade-Sergei> how can i completly reinstall grub
<Comrade-Sergei> littlegator bluetooth or usb?
<littlegator> Comrade-Sergei: I mean be able to transfer files between my computer and my razr v3m
<littlegator> Comrade-Sergei: oh usb
<Thehound666> sorry but it may need an update :(
<Comrade-Sergei> littlegator it doesnt just recognize it when you plug it in?
<unop> dimeotane,  any errors?
<Thehound666> it crashes me every time
<Comrade-Sergei> i need to reinstall grub somehow how can i do it?
<littlegator> Comrade-Sergei: Nothing happens but it's recognized in dmesg and device manager
<piedoggie> I've had little success with that as wel
<Comrade-Sergei> littlegator how about in /media
<Icehawk78> bulmer: Is there a way to prevent it from reverting anytime the power goes out.
<bulmer> littlegator: i have vm with xp as guest, load the moto software for the razr and synced it..
<Thehound666> the guide piedoggie?
<dimeotane> unop: yea.. the files I've copied to the partition from windows are now owned by root and root can't even make any changes to the permissions.. does my fstab look right or is it the problem?
<piedoggie> y and the driver
<bulmer> Icehawk78: can you not prevent the power from going out?  :)
<Comrade-Sergei> lol gaim
<Thehound666> piedoggie can you tell me how you got yours working might give me an idea
<bulmer> Icehawk78: its so easy of a step..no big deal eh?
<Thehound666> ATI has become unified
<littlegator> comrade what would it show up as in /media?
<littlegator> bulmer what?
<lowfront> hey how do I add a irc channel to this?
<unop> dimeotane,  well, it's a bad way to ask a question -- yes, it doesnt work, but what did you do exactly, how, and what were the errors you got when that failed?
<Icehawk78> Bulmer: Well, the server is on a converted laptop, and it's in a public area in the house... anyone bumps the power cord, and the power goes out.
<bulmer> littlegator: which part did you not follow?
<Comrade-Sergei> littlegator probably whats there now should be 1 or more hdds maybe a cd drive and the razr
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer your not helping with your sarcasm
<lowfront> I need to join this chate
<lowfront>  /server irc.torrentleech.org 7011
<lowfront> how do i do that?
<littlegator> comrade there's my 2 hdds, my 2 cd drives, and 2 floppy drives
<bulmer> Icehawk78: duck tape the power cord eh? heck they do that in the airline repair shop i visited.. :)
<piedoggie> thehound666:  like I said, I've had little success with either open or closed drivers.  it has been a major frustration
<Comrade-Sergei> littlegator hmmm it should be there
<dimeotane> unop... I entered that line in fstab.. and then sudo mount -a...
<Thehound666> :(
<Comrade-Sergei> ummmm
<littlegator> uh
<Madpilot> wheee... giant netsplit
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: i am serious about what i said, use duck-tape
<Thehound666> we need to make a graphics group to help get PITA hardware working
<lowfront> how do I connect to  /server irc.torrentleech.org 7011
<lowfront> ?
<Comrade-Sergei> littlegator the thing id probably do (being a n00b) is try mount razr or mount moto or something in a terminal
<Thehound666> if we want Linux to overthrow greedy Bill's Vista
<unop> lowfront,  /join server:port  perhaps?
<Se23> hi all ;)
<piedoggie> I start by getting close (usually vesa and 1024x768 sub standard resolution)
<spinster> hello, i runing linux ubuntu and why when i open irssi and i type my ident for my psyBNC and i type /pass that is wrong command why i can't connect on psyBNC ?
<lowfront> aight ill try
<Icehawk78> bulmer: lol, I'm not sure how I could do that (effectively)
<spinster> can somebody help me
<Comrade-Sergei> damn netsplits
<quaal> Thehound666, just dont use ATI products
<littlegator> comrade I can't mount it, I've tried
<spinster> hello, i runing linux ubuntu and why when i open irssi and i type my ident for my psyBNC and i type /pass that is wrong command why i can't connect on psyBNC ?
<spinster> can somebody help me
<quaal> shouldnt have problem
<Thehound666> can you set refresh above 60 Hz with vesa?
<piedoggie> then hack on the config until the screen goes dark
<Comrade-Sergei> littlegator maybe theres a problem with the hardware
<littlegator> Bulmer: What did you mean you had vm with xp as guest?
<unop> Thehound666,  maybe we just want to run software the way we want and dont want to have anything to do with billG, even contend with M$
<Comrade-Sergei> try anothere cord
<Xenguy> greenman: these ones look interesting also (depending on what you actually need to do): oops, simpleproxy, tinyproxy (the last one does anonymizing too, hrm)
<piedoggie> I give up, put the laptop back in its bag and go do something else
<Comrade-Sergei> OMG how do you reinstall grub from a rescue disc!
<lowfront> join/ server irc.torrentleech.org 7011
<bulmer> Icehawk78: i park a huge table on top of it..so no one can just bump the frekin power connections..come on be creative..hehehe
<littlegator> comrade USB> mini-USB cables aren't exactly common >_>
<lowfront> join/ irc.torrentleech.org:7011
<bulmer> littlegator: yes i have
<lowfront> god damn
<unop> lowfront,  /server irc.torrentleech.org:7011
<Icehawk78> Well, the issue would be when the wife comes in and physically *moves* it because she doesn't like where it's sitting.
<spinster> hello, i runing linux ubuntu and why when i open irssi and i type my ident for my psyBNC and i type /pass that is wrong command why i can't connect on psyBNC ?
<spinster> hello, i runing linux ubuntu and why when i open irssi and i type my ident for my psyBNC and i type /pass that is wrong command why i can't connect on psyBNC ?
<spinster> 03:43 --psyBNC(psyBNC@lam3rz.de)- Your IRC Client did not support a password.
<spinster>           Please type /QUOTE PASS yourpassword to connect.
<spinster> 03:43 -!- Irssi: Unknown command: pass
<lowfront> aight thanks
<spinster> like that
<littlegator> bulmer: What?
<Comrade-Sergei>  littlegator they arent? ive got to have 50 of em
<spinster> please i need help
<Thehound666> the only thing I need Bill for now is to run VMWare since it seems Linux does not support my gfx card
<unop> lowfront,  what client are you using?
<bulmer> littlegator: i have vm with xp as guest os, load the moto software for the razr and synced it..
<littlegator> bulmer: what do you mean by vm? Also, I don't have to moto software because lol money
<piedoggie> thehound666:  me too except for me it is speach reco.
<bulmer> littlegator: sorry, i meant vmware all along..
<spinster> HELLO PEOPLE !???????????????????????/
<littlegator> vmware? >_>
<spinster> can somebody help me OR NO PLEASE TELL ME ?
<unop> spinster,  what exact command are you using ?
<piedoggie> except I'm burning hands while I wate for headset to recharge
<Thehound666> virtual machines
<littlegator> Y HELO THAR SPINSTER
<Thehound666> windows supports my card
<bulmer> littlegator: if you bought the razr, it came with the windows only software
<spinster> on xchat i use /pass ( pass )
<Thehound666> then Linux runs off vmware
<spinster> i don't know on irssi i can't type /pass
<spinster>           Please type /QUOTE PASS yourpassword to connect.
<spinster> 03:43 -!- Irssi: Unknown command: pass
<spinster> look
<unop> sincero,  xchat != irssi
<Thehound666> Linux supports vmware's virtual gfx card
<littlegator> bulmer: oh, did it? >_> Wow, that might help... Let me go check =.=
<unop> spinster,  ^^^
<spinster> OMG
<MAA> hi
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<piedoggie> I have 4 linux mach running on my laptop right now
<bulmer> littlegator: you have to open the box and see what inside sometimes :)
<MAA> yer
<Thehound666> some laptop
<numa> this is kinda surreal
<Se23> who know how to install skins for xmms media player?
<Thehound666> must hurt battery though
<MAA> any of you guys running raid on your ubuntu
<EnsignRedshirt> I am getting this message in /var/log/syslog: Feb 17 21:43:17 localhost dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 192.168.1.1 port 67
<dimeotane> Does anyone know how to mount a fat32 partition so that I can write and delete files as a user?
<turbolover> anyone here use vmware?
<Brunellus> does anybody know anything about dapper's init?
<pavs> whats default FTP folder in apache? HTTP is /var/www I know that
<Frogzoo> !anyone | MAA
<Thehound666> I do
<ubotu> MAA: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bulmer> turbolover: i do
<EnsignRedshirt> ...followed by many messages like this: Feb 17 21:45:46 localhost last message repeated 5 times
<unop> Se23,  usually you just place the skins in ~/.xmms/Skins
<piedoggie> 2ghx p4 dual core, 2gb ram 1680x1040 display
<MAA> haha
<MAA> ya
<MAA> i see
<bulmer> pavs: you need to look at the httpd.conf or its equivalents
<Icehawk78> Oh, one thing for anyone - I'm trying to FTP into my box from Windows, and I'd like to be able to FTP files into the /var/www/uploads folder, but my FTP uploads files into the /home/nicholas folder.
<MAA> how do i set up raid on my ubuntu
<turbolover> bulmer: for some reason my vmware is broken and wants me to reconfigure, it wants to know the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel, wouldnt that be /usr/rc?
<MAA> i used the ubuntu live cd but got no raid drive
<turbolover> using DD
<vinboy> hi
<EnsignRedshirt> 192.168.1.1 is my Cable Router.  What is generating so many DHCPREQUESTs?
<pavs> bulmer where is httpd.comf I forgot
<EnsignRedshirt> Is that normal?
<Falstius> MAA: you already have a hardware raid setup?
<vinboy> what theme do you guys use? i want to change from Ubuntu's theme
<Thehound666> try a reinstall I would-the easy way. Your virtual machines won't get wiped
<MAA> yea
<MAA> its setup
<Frogzoo> MAA: you need to do the text install off the alternate cd - however raid for / is kind of unnecessary imo
<Thehound666> accepting all defaults works
<unop> turbolover,  /usr/lib  or /usr/src
<bulmer> turbolover: mine once in a while gets removed, so i run that vm-install.pl script..and it re do everything..after i respond yes off course to the prompts
<MAA> where is that alternate cd
<Icehawk78> pavs: ./etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<MAA> i looked at their website
<MAA> coudln't find it
<MAA> i see ubuntu 6.06 and 6.10
<bulmer> pavs: i really dont know, but try  "locate httpd.conf"
<MAA> frogzoo what does this mean
<MAA> however raid for / is kind of unnecessary imo
<littlegator> bulmer: Yeah, well, this wasn't my phone originally. It was a family member's, so we probably have the stuff around somewhere but I can't find it
<MAA> raid for root?
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  typically it takes a few seconds for a DHCP server to get your request and assign a lease, reply etc -- in that time, your client might send out other requests .. in anycase, it is your own interface doing that
<Thehound666> is there anywhere I can have someone(even pay) research my issue?
<sethk> littlegator, family member.  family's member is a completely different thing  :)
<Frogzoo> MAA: I only raid my data, and you can set that up after you've installed
<MAA> ohh
<DavidCraft> question:
<EnsignRedshirt> unop: Does it really make DHCPREQUESTs about 5 times each minute?
<Frogzoo> Thehound666: you can buy support from canonical
<MAA> ahh i only got a raid setup
<bulmer> littlegator: thats what i did..so go beat up on your lil brother if he cant find your moto cdrom...j/k
<littlegator> sethk: I'm not sure what you're talking about >_>
<MAA> so its necessary for me to put it on the raid
* Thehound666 is googling.
<MAA> i don't wanna loose any of the windows stuff etheir
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  err no .. not every minute, no
<sethk> littlegator, well, that's probably because I typed it wrong  :)
<DavidCraft> I want a bigger HD.  Can I just copy everything from the old hD to the new one and run it?
<EnsignRedshirt> unop: That's what seems strange to me.
<turbolover> thats annoying, wonder how it got messed up
<MAA> if you can lead me to the alternate cd
<DavidCraft> it has Ubunto on it
<MAA> would be nice
<littlegator> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  it might do that at the end of it's lease but probably only 5 one-off
<DavidCraft> it has Ubuntu on it*
<littlegator> !ubunto
<ubotu> It's spelled Ubuntu! with a U! *Ubuntu*!
<sethk> DavidCraft, you can do it, but you wouldn't be using any of the space on the larger drive
<DavidCraft> I know sorry
<MAA> err nevermind found it
<zt1`> samba hard to config ?
<sethk> DavidCraft, you can copy it, and then use the additional space as a sparate partition
<DARKGuy> lol @ ubotu
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  check your routers settings and try and increase the lease time to something reasonable (7 days is good)
<DavidCraft> it was ubunto not ubontu
<pavs> I got it bulmer icehawk78 was right, but the configuration file is empy nothing there the setup for FTP folder is not in apache2.conf either anyone knows?
<DavidCraft> yeesh :P
<Thehound666> cannonical has no prices listed though I'd pay a fair amount to say bye to Windows
<MAA> yer
<MAA> i wanna say bye to my windows
<megafauna> Hi, can someone recommend a good ripper/encoder for lame that allows me to use variable bitrate?
<MAA> tired of it
<DavidCraft> what about if I ajusted the partishon THEN copied all the files over? will it work?
<MAA> but im forced to use it at this moment
<littlegator> argh I can't find this razr box =.=
<DavidCraft> man I cant speel tonight
<MAA> yer
<DavidCraft> SPELL*
<megafauna> Broam: gtkpod won't start for some reason
<sethk> DavidCraft, yes, that will work
<bulmer> pavs: umm http upload? is that what you are looking for?
<Thehound666> I know nothing about RAID under Linux
<DavidCraft> ll thx
<MAA> ah
<sethk> DavidCraft, you'll have to install the boot loader, manually, but other than that copy is fine
<Thehound666> only use it at work
<Thehound666> under wintrash
<DavidCraft> right
<slv> how do i change the folder that shows on my desktop? right now it's /home/ian/Desktop, i want to change it to /home/ian
<Frogzoo> !raid | MAA
<ubotu> MAA: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<MAA> !raid | MAA
<MAA> nice
<bulmer> pavs: btw..i prefer Tomcat to apache
<SurfnKid> Frogzoo: lets say im on a terminal window, and I just want to access /dev/ttyS0 like that... without ckermit could i do it?
<pavs> bulmer no I have setup an ftp server, I want to know whats the local folder where the FTP files are located. :)
<littlegator> Broam: You wouldn't happen to know how to sync my RAZR with a Windows XP system, would you? >_>
<Xenguy> pavs: check the main config file
<Icehawk78> I'm trying to FTP into my box from Windows, and I'd like to be able to FTP files into the /var/www/uploads folder, but my FTP uploads files into the /home/nicholas folder. Is there a way to make something like a shortcut?
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: 'sudo cat /dev/ttyS0 ; & echo blah > /dev/ttyS0'
<bulmer> pavs: which ftp daemon/server you are using? it surely has its own config file
<SurfnKid> a ok
<sethk> littlegator, you can download a sync program from the motorola web site
<pavs> bulmer I am kinda newbe so I am learning everyday, once I get bored with apache I will try out tomcat
<Icehawk78> I tried making a link with ln -s, but Windows can't see that.
<littlegator> sethk thanks
<pavs> ok checking main config BRB
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: speed still needs to be set - use 'setserial'
<EnsignRedshirt> unop: According to /var/log/syslog, for about the last 2 hours, dhclient has been making DHCPREQUESTs about 4 or 5 times each minute.  I don't see any requests before then.
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  have you restarted networking?
<bulmer> EnsignRedshirt: did you kick the cable connecting your client to the hub/switch?
<MAA> damn i gotta comile the kernal
<MAA> compile
<EnsignRedshirt> unop: As a matter of fact, I did restart networking earlier.  But I think it was more than two hours ago.
<quaal> has anyone been able to edit their gnome menu? under applications? when i try to click on the 'show' box it does not let me ?
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  is the "problem" still continuing?
<EnsignRedshirt> unop: Yes.
<rave> hi
<rave> everybdy
<bulmer> pavs: you may wanted to look at mod_upload for http uploads versus, and ftp upload
<SilentDis> hello :)
<SurfnKid> Frogzoo: ok
<rave> can any body help me with my grub
<SilentDis> !anybody | rave
<ubotu> rave: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MAA> in ubuntu i tried to install flash but said incorrect chip, i used the 64bit install cd
<SilentDis> !grub | rave
<ubotu> rave: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MAA> how do i install 32bit files
<SurfnKid> Frogzoo: setserial isnt found :/
<Flannel> !chroot | MAA
<ubotu> MAA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<SurfnKid> Frogzoo: nevermind I installed it
<MAA> ah nice
<rave> i had windows xp installed in my system but it is not booting after i installed ubuntu
<tripppy> how do i change main username?
<Boohbah> tripppy: vi /etc/passwd
<SilentDis> tripppy, System > Administration > Users and Groups
<MAA> should i make my life easier and get the 32bit version
<riotkittie> MAA: yes.
<riotkittie> :P
<SilentDis> tripppy, or what boohbah said, if you're into doing it from a prompt and directly :)
<MAA> yer good iear
<MAA> idear
<tripppy> ok. thankx. i ddint look around enuff
<vox754> see you all next weekend
<SilentDis> tripppy, always happy to answer the easy ones.  makes us look smart ;)
<rave>  i had windows xp installed in my system but it is not booting after i installed ubuntu
<Boohbah> sorry, i come from gentoo, doing my first ubuntu install tonight :)
<HLM> !edgy upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> Boohbah, I really like the debian packaging system myself.  VERY easy and clean :)
<SilentDis> !upgrade | HLM
<ubotu> HLM: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Thehound666> tell them what you think of their drivers-I am http://support.ati.com/ics/survey/survey.asp?deptID=894&surveyID=508&type=web
<Thehound666> lol
<ub2> rave your in trouble
<SilentDis> rave, do you get an error when you try to boot?  do you see it in the bootloader?  elucidate please :)
<rave> hey boohbah among gentoo and edgy which one is better
<rave> no i cant see it in boot loader
<Xenguy> rave: gentoo =)
<SilentDis> rave, can you see the partition at all?
<Thehound666> best thing I can do right now. Maybe they will help to keep a customer
<rave> ya partition is there
<ub2> rave think you installed over  is that the case or did you partition another before
<SilentDis> rave, preface my name to your comments.  makes it easier to track.  just type sil<tab><tab> and it'll fill in :)
<rave> i used another partition
<SilentDis> rave, ok, if you see the partition, what is it?  HDxx or SDxx?
<rave> but i didnt made any partion for boot
<tripppy> ok another easyone. how do i setup a program to start on startup?
<emet> I can't get fglrx working :(
<rave> its hdd6
<EnsignRedshirt> unop: I restarted networking again, and the repeated DHCPREQUESTs have stopped.
<Xenguy> tripppy: any particular program?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys what does "fsck died" with exit status fail mean
<SilentDis> tripppy, System > Prefrences > Sessions > Startup Programs.  if you just want it to start when you launch x.
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  heh .. odd, aint it? :)
<ardchoille> tripppy: System -> Preferences -> Sessions, go to the Startup Programs tab
<Xenguy> tripppy: what SilentDis said
<EnsignRedshirt> unop: Ghosts...
<cnmsale2> unop are you available
<Thehound666> part of my feedback on fglrx
<Thehound666> PS-Will not get another ATI card if they won't work on Linux-very frustrating.
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  was it for a network interface you werent using?
<Quintin> Migration SUCCESSFUL.
<unop> sure cnmsale2 whats happening?
<Quintin> Thehound666: ati sux, intel rulez
<EnsignRedshirt> unop: No, it was eth0
<ub2> rave how are you seeing the partitions?
<SilentDis> Thehound666, I ended up upgrading my aging ATI hardware myself.  Nice little Nvidia 8600 in there now :)
<cnmsale2> ok i installed common-*.deb no error
<rave> through file browser
<Thehound666> intel? I had one way back, couldn't do any gaming
<cnmsale2> installed utils no error
<Thehound666> or 3D
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  and that is? wireless or wired? the one you use primarily?
<tripppy> im running xubuntu. i cant see the  startup programs
<tripppy> ive got session and startup
<ub2> rave is it file browser on ubuntu?
<SilentDis> tripppy, aahh, I haven't mucked with xubuntu yet, sorry :(
<unop> cnmsale2,  address me (use tabcomplete) .. so my IRC client highlights your messages and i dont miss em :)
<EnsignRedshirt> unop: Wired. I don't have wireless, or any other network interfaces.
<cnmsale2> then when installing ndisgtk it says  ndisgtk: dependancy problems, but configuring anyway as you request: ndisgtk depends on utils however utils is not installed
<rave> no it is mounted on /media hdd6
<cnmsale2> unop k
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  and has the computer been on for quite something?
<Thehound666> We greatly appreciate you taking the time to submit your feedback.
<Thehound666> lol they say that until they read it
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  sometime*
<rave> i mean /media/hdd6
<cnmsale2> unop: then when installing ndisgtk it says  ndisgtk: dependancy problems, but configuring anyway as you request: ndisgtk depends on utils however utils is not installed
<SilentDis> rave, if the partition with windows is all the way over on /dev/hdd6... it'll take a bit of poking to get it to work right in grub.  check the howto, I THINK it has the info you need.
<SilentDis> !grub | rave
<ubotu> rave: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unop> cnmsale2,  yep, i got that one :)
<tripppy> ardchoille, im running xubuntu. there is no startup programs option
<cnmsale2> unop: k
<EnsignRedshirt> unop: I lied... ppp0 also shows up (I use a pptp vpn), but the messages in /var/log/syslog said the requests were from eth0.
<ub2> rave can you mount the partition where xp was ?
<rave> i have made entries in grub
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  liar :((
<EnsignRedshirt> unop: Oh, and yes, the computer has been on for a relatively long time.
<rave> but its not working
<SilentDis> !who | rave
<ubotu> rave: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<EnsignRedshirt> unop: Maybe my, um, whatchamacallit IP assignment expired?
<SilentDis> rave, what entry did you put in, and where?
<Thehound666> think ATI will support me with all that negative feedback threatening not to buy another?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys what does "fsck died" with exit status fail mean
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  it's likely that the DHCP lease was at  87.5% of it's lifetime, the time at which your computer tries and renews the lease and it kept trying to get the DHCP server but the server didnt bother
<ardchoille> tripppy: It's quite diffictule to properly answer questions when we don't know the distro you are running. This is #ubuntu, therefore I assume everyone here is running Ubuntu. If you're running xubuntu, then I would assume you belong in #xubuntu.
<rave> SilentDis i am pasting my windows entries below
<SilentDis> Paddy_EIRE, sounds like it was doing a check during boot, and encountered problems.  did you just get this?  might have to boot from cd and manually fsck your drive
<SilentDis> !paste | rave
<ubotu> rave: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ardchoille> tripppy: I have no idea how to help you with xubuntu
<unop> cnmsale2,  sorry, was that it? were you expecting a reply? i thought you had more to say
<rave>  title          Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<rave>  root           (hd0,5)
<rave>  makeactive
<rave>  savedefault
<rave>  chainloader    +1
<EnsignRedshirt> unop: Let me see if I can check that...
<cnmsale2> unop: lol no that is the error im getting
<unop> !paste | rave
<ubotu> rave: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zOap> how do I test root file system?
<SilentDis> rave, next time, use the pastebin please
<Paddy_EIRE> SilentDis, well when I was In win my comp locked up while playing a game and I had to reset
<unop> cnmsale2,  :) ok -- run this command then -- sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils
<SilentDis> Paddy_EIRE, sounds like it hit an error during the reboot.  got your livecd handy?
<Paddy_EIRE> SilentDis, then when I booted ubuntu I got that error
<rave> SilentDi ok
<Paddy_EIRE> SilentDis, yep, I'll be back In a mo
<SilentDis> Paddy_EIRE, ok
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> I hope yet another hdd hasnt died on me
<SilentDis> rave, it looks like you'll need to 'trick' windows into thinking it's the primary drive, I believe it's called mapping, give me a moment please...
<cnmsale2> ok its asking me to insert ubuntu cd
<cnmsale2> doing so now
<unop> cnmsale2,  is that machine on the internet?
<rave> SilentDis ok
<will_> How do I change root's password?
<cnmsale2> no it isnt on the internet
<subopt> Is 6.10 the same as Feisty?
<EnsignRedshirt> unop: It looks like the lease lasts 10 hours, so your theory could be correct.
<unop> !sudo | will_
<ubotu> will_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: I think you want stty to set line speed, not setserial
<CaptainMorgan> math
<Securify> hi i'm new to ubuntu, I have an AMD Athlon 64 3000+ proc and wanted to know if i'm better just running the 32-bit version of ubuntu because of the lack of 64 bit linux drivers?
<SilentDis> will_, root is not enabled by default.  you can sudo to a root environment from your main user account instead.
<unop> cnmsale2,  ok, no worries .. continue
<CaptainMorgan> oops
<EnsignRedshirt> subopt: 6.10 is Edgy.
<Frogzoo> Securify: for desktop use, stick to 32bit
<emet> sudo -i does almost the same as su -
<Securify> k, thx frogzoo
<emet> except sudo -i is a bit more secure
<cnmsale2> unop: ok it said selecting previously deslected package ndis utils
<subopt> EnsignRedshirt: Where can i download Feisty?
<cnmsale2> unop: did this twice from two diff dir then went to new bas line
<Frogzoo> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  If it's wired connections -- i set my DHCP server to let the lease time be "forever" or as long as it'll allow
<emet> I am using fiesty
<emet> ati is broke on it
<unop> cnmsale2,  was it a fairly long output .. about 10 lines?
<SilentDis> rave, you'll need to add 2 lines to your config, to map the partition to the primary for windows to boot.  see this page from the grub manual: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html#DOS_002fWindows
<AdamF2> Morning all :)  Is there a logical reason apt-index-watch is consuming large chunks of CPU-time every 3 or 4 seconds? It's the first time I've had the 'problem'.  (Edgy, 2.6.17-11-386)
<rave> SilentDis ok
<EnsignRedshirt> unop: I'll see if I can do that... I can't see any reason for the lease to expire.
<cnmsale2> mmmm not really with both couting each line it was 7
<BAbuntu> hi, im having a problem with broken packages
<cnmsale2> unop:
* EnsignRedshirt tries to remember the password for his router...
<maa468> hey i have the Ubunto 6.06 live DVD does it come with the alternate installer?
<oritemis> guys, where I can get support for kiba-dock?
<oritemis> I am getting compilation error.
<BAbuntu> guys what can i do if i have brokn packages that will not allow me to install or remove anyuthing
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  well, the lease can expire if the DHCP server doesnt respond in a timely fashion or it denies the client an extension on the lease
<Conman1303> i'm having a problem with my java plugins, i installed the packages via synaptic, but when i go to play yahoo games it won't work, any ideas?
<SilentDis> BAbuntu, could you pastebin the error you're getting?
<AdamF2> BAbuntu: Which packages is it complaining about?
<cnmsale2> unop:  ok ran the ndis gui
<Flannel> Conman1303: aren't yahoo games shockwave?
<cnmsale2> installed the driver
<cnmsale2> and now my wireless card is listed
<BAbuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2083087
<unop> cnmsale2,  looking good :)
<BAbuntu> im having this problem with graphviz-cairo
<cnmsale2> ok great so go ahead and configure it for Static then
<maa468> hey i have the Ubunto 6.06 live DVD does it come with the alternate installer?
<BAbuntu> SilenceGold, AdamF2  any ideas
<rave>  SilentDis  when i gave this hide (hd0,6) it said no patition
<SilentDis> maa468, the DVD contains both the desktop and alternate installers, as well as a bunch of extra packages
<EnsignRedshirt> subopt: Did the information from ubotu help?  You know that Feisty is not officially released yet?  Installing Feisty means you are doing beta testing (which is great!).  Check out the big green box at ubuntuforums.org about "Herd 4", the name of the latest release candidate.
<borris_the_jeste> unity, i believe so.
<oritemis> guys, where I can get support for kiba-dock?
<oritemis> I am getting compilation error.
<unop> cnmsale2,  yea, i suppose .. if you know what you are doing :)
<maa468> SilentDis how do i use the alternate installer?
<unity> hi, i just installed ubuntu desktop but i wanted to install ubuntu server (server install cd's were not available at the time), how can i transform ubuntu desktop into server? e.g. i want to take many things out of the startup list that i don't need
<BAbuntu> orion2012, whats it complaining about
<cnmsale2> lol yeah, i do
<SilentDis> rage, grub starts counting from 0, so if it's partition 6, it needs to be specified at 0,5 :)
<unity> uninstalling xorg is not a priority
<cnmsale2> i got it configured no
<cnmsale2> now
<SilentDis> maa468, when you boot, there's an option for 'text based' or the like, i believe :)
<daum> anyone here have a working JRE herE?
<maa468> ahh i see
<maa468> thanks
<AdamF2> BAbuntu, just looking at the page. Although resolving issues isn't my speciality, I'd try compiling it from source if you're having problems with the package. It's obviously b0rked.
<cnmsale2> unop: will blacklisting the free drivers be nessicary?
<unop> unity,  was that kubuntu or ubuntu?
<unity> unop: ubuntu
<unity> borris_the_jeste: what was that in response to?
<unop> cnmsale2,  I shouldnt think so
<cnmsale2> ok then, i will continue with the wiki
<cnmsale2> either way I will be back in a bit to let you know what has happene
<cnmsale2> thank you for your help
<merlin2049er> hi, my xwindows fails to load, how do i reset my video display
<AdamF2> So anyone have any wild theories as to why apt-index-watch is going mad every few seconds, consuming 100% cpu, then sleeping for 4 seconds and doing it all again?
<unity> unop: like on gentoo, i would do "rc-update remove gdm default" to stop the welcome screen
<SilentDis> BAbuntu, looks like something got stuck with that package.  if you're willing to orphan it for now so you can get apt back to a workable state, you can restore an old sources.list file, i believe
<unity> unop: not sure what the equivalent on ubuntu is
<Paddy_EIRE> SilentDis: ok Im on the LiveCD
<SilentDis> Paddy_EIRE, wb :)
<unop> unity,  you can follow the instructions here on remove gnome totally - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde - i'd suggest removing the xorg packages too with this command  sudo aptitude remove $(aptitude search xorg | cut -c 3-30 | xargs)
<maa468> gonna go try out my ubuntu
<oritemis> guys, please take a look into this compilation error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6333/
<unop> unity,  ohh err, so you want to disable the GUI boot, is that all??
<SilentDis> Paddy_EIRE, ok, which drive did it fail on?
<Zilus> hi
<BAbuntu> it is the old one
<BAbuntu> the default one
<Paddy_EIRE> SilentDis: i only have 1 now, ahh hd0 ithink
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<Paddy_EIRE> SilentDis: hda1
<HarunAs-Sami> When I go to System -> Quit, I no longer have the option to shutdown, just options for logging off and switching users, etc. Why is this?
<unity> unop: rather than deleting them, just taking them out of the default init runlevel should be enough
<unop> unity,  on debian/ubuntu the command is "update-rc.d" -- it can be used to disable gdm too
<Dustyhawk> hello people, got a question. I just installed ubuntu dapper (after much hate of windows). right now im trying to change my hdd's file permission but it's denying me. though im the only user for this laptop.
<SilentDis> BAbuntu, in /etc/apt, there's sources.list and sources.list~.  you should be able to backup the current one, then copy that ~ one over .
<Zilus> guys, I am tired of reding bcm43xx tutorials and cant make my wireless card to work
<unity> unop: and i might come back asking what else i can disable, like setting console font for example
<SilentDis> Paddy_EIRE, ok.  from a prompt, use this command:  sudo fsck -f -C /dev/hda1
<unop> unity,  errm, not if you disable just the gdm from the runlevels no
<rave> SilentDis  makeactive  is saying Error 12: Invalid device requested
<BAbuntu> SilentDis, testing
<Xenguy> Dustyhawk: prepend the word 'sudo' to your command, but be careful as you are now giving commands as root/superuser
<SilentDis> rave, please pastebin your current grub config, and a quick note about what you're looking to do, I think i'll have to actually 'see' it to help :)
<Zilus> I alredy try de ndiswrapper method and the cutter one, Can someone help me please, I understand taht this kind of questions have you already tired :( but I promise that I tried a lot
<SilentDis> !pastebin | rave
<ubotu> rave: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cnmsale2> unop: ok i ran sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and it stated warning etc/modprobe.d/blacklist line 27: ignoring bad line starting with 'blacklist'
<Paddy_EIRE> SilentDis: i know ur busy but out of interest what do the -f -c switches do
<SilentDis> Paddy_EIRE, -f forces a check.  -C gives  you that nice little progress bar :)
<Paddy_EIRE> cool
<patrialt> is there any way to make the equivilent to a windows shortcut on my Ubuntu desktop?
<unop> cnmsale2, errm, wait a minute-- if the ndis-gui has already detected your card, it means the drivers/modules have already been modprobed
<cnmsale2> unop: i also ran tail /var/log/messages and the only error i see is ndiswrapper setting encryption mode to 0 failed
<SilentDis> patrialt, yep.  right click, and choose 'create launcher' :)
<patrialt> k ty
<cnmsale2> ok, well I was just doing what the wiki said
<unop> cnmsale2,  yea, it looks like you've already modprobed the driver or it is sticking from the last time you tried to install ndisrapper
<EnsignRedshirt> unop: I can't set the lease to last forever, but it is now set for 30 days... much longer than this computer remains turned on.  Thanks for your help.
<patrialt> silentdis only option im getting is "create archive"
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  :)
<Dustyhawk> xen - what else do i do after the "sudo"
<cnmsale2> well like i said it shows hardware and drivers present and installed
<SilentDis> patrialt, you have to right click on the DESKTOP, not the icon you want to shortcut to :)
<patrialt> oic xD
<patrialt> Thanks Silentdis
<Zilus> someone?
<SilentDis> patrialt, nt :)
<Zilus> :(
<SilentDis> Zilus, it's a busy channel, please repost your question
<BAbuntu> SilentDis, E: graphviz-cairo: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<kurt> ok anyone know ati drivers in ubuntu ?
<Xenguy> Dustyhawk: what are you trying to do?
<kurt> i tried almost everything
<unop> cnmsale2,  errm, if you browse the wiki .. you should be able to find a section on connecting to the access point, it should be safe to carry on from there on
<merlin2049er> ati drivers suck for ubuntu
<kurt> i noticed
<kurt> the graphical installer crashed out
<SilentDis> BAbuntu, aargh, then it's the same problem in the backup too.  not sure what to do for that one, it'll probably take a bit of editing of the sources.list file itself, which is WAY over my head.  sorry :(
<unop> BAbuntu,  use a !pastebin (dont paste in here) the output you see there
<trinkolade> I know ATI-Drivers, as far as I remember, there are some!
<merlin2049er> i bet u can't log off correctly
<SilentDis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SilentDis> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<kurt> i tried from the add/remove
<BAbuntu> unop, it was a one liner dont worry i dont flood
<kurt> oho
<Zilus> SilenceGold: I already read a lot of tutorials about bcm43xx and I still cant make it work
<Paddy_EIRE> SilentDis: everything appears to have passed
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Dustyhawk> xen well right now my c:\ permission is all READ Only. but Write and Execute cannot be checked. it states "permission could not be changed"
<Zilus> sorry, SilentDis
<unop> BAbuntu,  is this a result of a command?
<SilentDis> Paddy_EIRE, there's no other partitions on the machine?
* Xenguy rediscovers the Moody Blues...
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<Paddy_EIRE> SilentDis: the windowsxp one
<BAbuntu> unop, no im trying to apt-install stuff and it says i have 2 broken packages
<unop> Dustyhawk,  linux does not provide write access to windows/ntfs partitions out of the box, you need !ntfs-3g
<kurt> nights in white satin
<cnmsale2> unop:  ok but i need to make sure im able to view pages before i do sudo ndiswrapper -m right?
<unop> !ntfs-3g | Dustyhawk
<ubotu> Dustyhawk: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<SilentDis> Paddy_EIRE, ok, if it didn't error out, your next boot should be just fine.  any problems it found were corrected without user intervention :)
<BAbuntu> graphviz-cairo and totemstreamer
<newk> Hey, I'm new to ubuntu and Linux in general....
<kurt> by the by anyone "rediscovering" moody blues must be pretty old
<newk> And I have a problem
<SilentDis> newk, ask away :)
<Dustyhawk> unop . many thanks i'll look into that
<newk> I'm trying to download the package for GNU robots
<newk> But it says that it can't find the package
<Paddy_EIRE> SilentDis: is there anyway to check the win partition using the ubuntu livecd
<SilentDis> Paddy_EIRE, is it an NTFS drive?
<newk> I'm using "sudo apt-get install
<rave> SilentDis i have pasted it
<unop> BAbuntu,  so you must have quite some output at the command line there right? thats what i asked you to pastebin :p
<SilentDis> rave, url?
<BAbuntu> unop, one second
<Paddy_EIRE> SilentDis: i have ntfs write
<unop> cnmsale2,  errm, i'm not sure what ndiswrapper -m does -- i've never used it personally -- what does it do?
<rave> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6336/
<cnmsale2> it makes it start at boot up everytime
<EnsignRedshirt> Did ubuntuforums.org just become unavailable for anyone else?
<trinkolade> Dustyhawk, if you want a partition to share files, you will probably want to take a look at the ext2-drivers for Win-XP, they work well for me
<SilentDis> Paddy_EIRE, the live CD doesn't ;)  you can check it next you're in your main system (without the live cd) by unmounting the drive and doing the same command
<oritemis> hey, may someone /please/ help me with? I already googled a lot, and nothing.
* SilentDis is stepping away from the channel to review rave's pastebin
<vote4arealclown> any want to recommond a app to burn dvds with?
<Dustyhawk> hmm. i actually used the live-cd installed and chose the..what was it... delete partition thingy
<BAbuntu> unop, this same problem exactlty http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2083087
<Dustyhawk> its not even an ntfs hdd
<trinkolade> Dustyhawk, sry, what are you looking for?
<unop> BAbuntu,  heh, i cant get to ubuntuforums.org -- seems down from here
<Xenguy> Dustyhawk: if it is FAT32 then linux can read it and write to it
<unop> cnmsale2,  thats fine to do then -- yep
<cnmsale2> ok then is there a network manager in ubuntu that shows you available wireless connections?
<merlin2049er> how do i fix my video display, xwindows doesnt start ?
<Dustyhawk> xen - file type says Extended 3
<BAbuntu> unop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6337/
<unop> cnmsale2,  aye, i believe it is called network-admin
<Dustyhawk> trink - getting the hdd to write and execute
<cnmsale2> ok then I will h ave a look for that, thanks again for your help
<rave> unop can u plz grive me repositry source list of edgy
<unop> rave,  yep, 2 seconds
<Xenguy> Dustyhawk: if you type 'xen' then hit TAB to complete the nick, I will actually notice your comments in this channel :-)
<unop> BAbuntu,  ok, what you need to do is edit this file and comment out the line that says "set -e" (add a # to the beginning of the line) - /var/lib/dpkg/info/graphviz-cairo.postrm
<Xenguy> Dustyhawk: ext3 is a linux filesystem type
<Frogzoo> vote4arealclown: k3b
<dez> How do I get a wireless card (benkin f5v7000) working with ubuntu 6.10?
<trinkolade> Dustyhawk, I don't know exactly what you mean, but it should work with remounting the partition with "-o exec, rw"
<unop> rave,  http://pastebin.ca/348620
<MAA> no good man, it didn't detect my raid
<sunexplodes> hey guys, is the forum down, or is it just me?
<rave> unop thanx
<unop> sunexplodes,  looks down from here
<EnsignRedshirt> sunexplodes: I can't get in either.
<Xenguy> sunexplodes: I dunno, what is the URL
<Paddy_EIRE> thx SilentDis :)
<sunexplodes> cool, glad to hear it's not a problem on my end
<Xenguy> heh
<Dustyhawk> remount ? so .. i just typed out "-o exec, rw" on the terminal ? (minus the " " of course)
<unop> dez,  is that a USB or PCI card
<ub2> rave on your paste do not see where you made changes sil ask? did you?
<unop> ?
<EnsignRedshirt> sunexplodes: It's back.
<sunexplodes> fantastic.
<rave> ub2 wat u mean???
<ub2> rave am following along so as to not confuse.. did you change to hide or trick windows?
<SilentDis> rave, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6338/
<trinkolade> Dustyhawk, no, unmount the partition with "umount partition" and the re-mount it again with "mount -t $filesystemtype /dev/hdx /mount/point -o exec,rw" but usually there is an automounter installed which mounts the partition automatically with predefined options. Try to edit your fstab or whatever. Have you read tutorials on it?
<unop> cnmsale2,  how'e you getting on? any luck ?
<cnmsale2> nah
<cnmsale2> lol
<cnmsale2> i just installed network manager
<rave> SilentDis ya
<cnmsale2> but its not showing up under start
<BAbuntu> thanks unop
<Trixsey> Is it possible to install recommended modules as part of a package, but not the entire package?
<Dustyhawk> trinkolade: i did try that.. but it keeps saying only root can do that
<trinkolade> Trixsey, if you specify the certain package, yes
<unop> BAbuntu,  it working now?
<trinkolade> Dustyhawk, yes, you have to put a sudo in front of it
<Trixsey> trinkolade, ok.. how?
<BAbuntu> u commented out set and dot
<cnmsale2> unop: ifconfig shows wlan0 is recieveing packets but not sending
<yharrow> hey
<yharrow> anybody here from new york?
<trinkolade> Trixsey, how is the name of the package you want to install?
<Trixsey> Eclipse
<Trixsey> without gcj
<unop> cnmsale2,  ok, looks like its working ok then - might be an IP addressing issue -- can you ping your own IP address?
<cnmsale2> how to do from terminal?
<trinkolade> Trixsey, that won't work, because Eclipse needs gcj as far as I know, but let me see first
<cnmsale2> shouldnt be an ip adress issue, i have dhcp in router off
<unop> Trixsey,  I believe that'd be close to impossible -- eclipse is so tied in with gcj, it wouldnt operate without it
<Trixsey> trinkolade, I checked about an hour ago.. said it was just suggested package
<cnmsale2> this same machine on xp was set up with an ip of 192.168.1.100 sm 255.255.255.0 and gw 192.168.1.1
<Trixsey> recommended
<cnmsale2> dns is 192.168.1.1
<unop> cnmsale2,  ping 192.168.1.1
<kurt> ok...
<kurt> here we go again
<cnmsale2> net unreachable, but unop I havent told it to connect to my wireless conection point yet
<cnmsale2> so
<majortom> if i tar something and i tell it --exclude=./.*, would that not exclude config files
<unop> cnmsale2,  ahh, right, so that needs to be done before anything else
<cnmsale2> unop: yeah
<cnmsale2> but dont know how to do that
<quaal> does anyone use the electric sheep screensaver?
<unop> majortom,  only if those config files exist in that directory and have filenames that begin with a .
<cnmsale2> i would prefer a gui for that
<SiliconViper> quaal, I do.
<majortom> unop, right ok but would that include directories name .*
<quaal> SilenceGold, where do you put the sheep?
<trinkolade> Trixsey, does it install the recommended packages?
<cnmsale2> got it unop
<cnmsale2> friend had me run nm-applet
<SiliconViper> Hmm... I wonder how useful it would be to stream data over an audio patch cable. Line Out on one system to Line In on another.
<cnmsale2> bingo
<unop> majortom,  aye -- if you do echo .* you should see it globbed
<oritemis> guys, to compile kiba-dock I need some dev tools, where I can get the complet list of this dev tools?
<SiliconViper> quaal, ~/.sheep
<shark-1> how do i make my inactive windows not transparent in kde
<Trixsey> trinkolade, yes
<Trixsey> it does
<majortom> well on the output it has been saying ./.Trash/whatever.file, is it still ignoring those?
<unop> cnmsale2,  nice :D
<Zhurichard> why i cant use Fn+f7?
<unop> cnmsale2,  you on the net then?
<dez> iwconfig wlan0 is telling me the wireless card is connected to the ap but for some reason it times out on the dhcp
<trinkolade> oritemis, there should be README with the package that tells you what you need to compile it and how you compile it.
<cnmsale2> not yet unop
<Thehound666> when will the open ATI driver support my card, since ati themselves stink?
<cnmsale2> wouldnt join the network
<unop> majortom,  maybe --exclude=.* ??
<cnmsale2> trying again
<unop> cnmsale2,  oh ok
<trinkolade> Trixsey, do you try to install it from synaptic?
<majortom> unop, i will try it, thanks
<quaal> SilenceGold, awesome
<quaal> thankyou
<majortom> unop, very good its working1
<SiliconViper> quaal, anytime.
<Trixsey> trinkolade, apt-get/aptitude
<unop> majortom,  :)
<Thehound666> I really need to get this working. My VMWare expires soon
<Trixsey> trinkolade, synaptic is not working.. nor are apt/aptitude
<Thehound666> then no more Ubuntu
<cnmsale2> unop:  nope wont connect
<yharrow> anybody here know the IRC command for adding a real name to a  profile
<unop> cnmsale2,  when you are connecting .. what does the /var/log/messages file say?
<unop> cnmsale2,  i'd suggesting monitoring these three files like this  tail -f /var/log/{messages,syslog,dmesg}
<cnmsale2> ok will try that then
<yharrow> anybody know?
* Thehound666 wishes Ubuntu had a dedicated support line for issues like this.
<UdontKnow> Thehound666: paying?
<elkbuntu> yharrow, investigate nickserv with /msg nickserve help
<yharrow> hound I beleive that there is a dedicated support available from cannonical for a fee
<Thehound666> might have to
<yharrow> thanks elk
<Thehound666> noone has solved this issue in 2 months
<UdontKnow> Thehound666: there are a ton of companies that might support you if you pay :)
<HarunAs-Sami> When I go to System -> Quit, I no longer have the option to shutdown, just options for logging off and switching users, etc. Why is this?
<UdontKnow> Thehound666: google around
<shoumik> hi, online everything is confusing. Can someone give me an easy app i can use to add and remove songs from 1g ipod nano
<elkbuntu> yharrow, without the e.. sorry /msg nickserv help
<Thehound666> I did
<Thehound666> found unanswered forum posts
<yharrow> ok
<Thehound666> for my card
<Thehound666> that doesn't give me much hope
<puff> In aptitude, how do I list what pckages depend on a given package?
<musya> anybody know  of a program to read rar files?
<puff> In aptitude, how do I list what pckages depend on a given package?
<cnmsale2> unop:  i see the problem i think, it is saying dhcpdiscover on wlan0 but im  not using dhcp
<cables> puff, hold on.
<jumpkick> er...  anyone interested in helping me finish an Ubuntu Chroot install script for Zimbra?   It's pretty well done, but I need some ssh expertise to help me get the key-exchange-login thing working for the admin console....
<puff> musya: I'm sure they exist, I remember coming across that format last year.
<ub2> rave did that fix finding windows?
<rumbleca> does the  Ubuntu edgy cdromupgrade script actually work?I think it's still using the network
<unop> cnmsale2,  did you mention assigning the interface an address??
<cables> puff, "aptitude show <packagename> | grep Depends"
<cnmsale2> unop:  yes i have set static info up
<cnmsale2> let me double check just to be certain
<oritemis> I am trying to understand what this meand, someone have a idea? checking for KIBA_DOCK... configure: error: Package requirements ("glib-2.0 >= 2.8.0 gobject-2.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.8.0 cairo >= 1.0.0 pango >= 1.10.0 pangocairo >= 1.10.0 gconf-2.0 >= 2.0.0 libgtop-2.0 >= 2.0.0 libglade-2.0 >= 2.5.1") were not met:
<puff> cables: Thanks.
<musya> so any names?
<cnmsale2> i also see an Iactivation wlan0 failed and static is entered corrctly
<puff> musya: sudo aptitude install rar unrar
<cnmsale2> unop:  also seeing a setting AP mac address failed
<cnmsale2> i do have mac filtering for wireless turned on in the router
<cnmsale2> but the MAC is the same as it was on windows
<factboy818181> i'm trying to record sound on my computer, but the mix channel has no sound - i've enabled mix in GNOME alsa mixer, any ideas?
<puff> cables: Okay, how do I figure out which package installed a given file?
<unop> cnmsale2,  you havent made changes to MAC addresses, have you?
<jumpkick> http://stacktrace.org/index_html/20070212-Zimbra-on-Ubuntu64 -- Zimbra (http://www.zimbra.com/) chroot install (works for i386 or AMD64)...  need help applying SSH key instructions @http://wiki.zimbra.com/index.php?title=Mail_Queue_Monitoring#Common_Errors to the script in a chroot environment (where SSH lives outside the chroot)
<cnmsale2> nope
<trinkolade> Trixsey, mhm...okay, I don't have the clue...why doesn't synaptic work?
<cnmsale2> not unless ndis does automatically
<Markatrop> I have GNU/Linux installed on a Macbook here. One button touchpad, fucking stupid. How does one go about enabling mouse button emulation?
<CapaH> Question -- What is a GOOD VPN client to use for Ubuntu that has a GUI ?
<arrenlex> How might I launch xterm so it doesn't terminate after a command exits?
<cnmsale2> but i doubt that
<arrenlex> !language | Markatrop
<ubotu> Markatrop: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<CapaH> kvpnc isn't working for some reason -- I try importing a valid p12 cert and it refuses to accept it
<dyrne> CapaH: just use vpnc. its pretty easy
<CapaH> .... vpnc instead of kvpnc...
<CapaH> is that the problem?
<dyrne> CapaH: id typed that before you mentioned the cient. yeah id say its just a front end
<Xenguy> CapaH: openvnc may be worth a look (dunno if GUI tho)
<CapaH> so I need vpnc and not kvpnc -- is K for KDE and vpnc = Gnome ? (I am using Gnome)
<dyrne> arrenlex: nohup xterm&
<unop> cnmsale2,  hmm .. hold on
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys what do I type in the RTCW Enemy Territory console to get out of fullscreen
<arrenlex> dyrne: ?? em@sam:~$ nohup xterm -e echo hi
<arrenlex> nohup: appending output to `nohup.out'
<Xenguy> CapaH: er, openvpn
<arrenlex> dyrne: And it still exits.
<cnmsale2> unop:  k
<rpc> how secure is it to use such a source of debianised 2.6.20? http://kernel-archive.buildserver.net/debian-kernel/
<cnmsale2> unop: gunna turn DHCP on in the router real quick see if that makes a diff
<gfah> could I request a quickie help here?
<Xenguy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sethk> gfah, ask the question, then if someone knows, they'll answer
<gfah> OK...I am here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<dyrne> arrenlex: didnt realize youre using -e. im curious about how to do that too
<gfah> trying to get the latest ATI driver
<dan__> hi guys, im having a big problem compiling mesa libs from cvs
<Thehound666> the ati driver is jinxed. any way to use the Vesa driver and be able to adjust display settings?
<dan__> everything goes through and compiles correctly, but when i make install and override the regular drivers everything gets messed up
<Thehound666> I'll even take that
<arrenlex> Thehound666: What problems are you having?
<gfah> I've DL'ed it to desktop but, don't know how to Change to the download directory in terminal
<Thehound666> the fglrx the loading bar gets full
<Xenguy> Thehound666: vesa comes with low resolution AFAIK
<cnmsale2> unop: ok that did it
<arrenlex> gfah: cd ~/Desktop
<Thehound666> then xserver seems to not start
<cnmsale2> that sucks though, i really need a staic address in ubuntu do to some server apps i run
<sethk> Thehound666, I can adjust display settings with ati.  Some ati boards work better than others w.r.t. linux drivers
<arrenlex> gfah: The cd command changes directory. ~ means /home. Desktop is the name of the folder where your desktop is.
<dan__> mostly there seems to be a lot of random texture errors and i get a ton of DISPATCH ERROR! messages
<sethk> Thehound666, put your X log file on the paste web site
<unop> cnmsale2,  it working tho now?
<sethk> cnmsale2, there is no problem using a static ip with ubuntu.
<Gon> how do i install wc3 in ubuntu?
<cnmsale2> unop:  yeah
<Thehound666> I am in vmware atm, it's the only way my display works at all
<Gon> !warcraft3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warcraft3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cnmsale2> sethk: it isnt working properly for me
<unop> cnmsale2,  you can configure your DHCP server to assign a lease to your forever (or something close) and that should make it semi-static
<cnmsale2> DHCP works fine
<quaal> SilenceGold, where do i access the electric sheep program?
<cnmsale2> unop: yeah but that doesnt help should the machine have to be rebooted
<Mixx> where is the list of remembered applications from the previous session stored?  (not manually set apps in .kde/Autostart)
<quaal> its not in the screensaver list with the rest?
<gfah> I did that but, get repeated "No such file or directory" error
<sethk> cnmsale2, I have four machines with static ips here.  what command are you using to set the static IP?
<quaal> er
<Thehound666> but how would I get the log if it kills my system every time I install these drivers
<quaal> SiliconViper i menat
<cnmsale2> sethk: i set it in the networking gui
<quaal> meant
<Thehound666> only way back is removing xorg.conf
<Thehound666> then restore
<unop> cnmsale2,  errm, as long as you dont have a very populated network, the router should try and reserve that IP address for you
<unop> cnmsale2,  how many machines on the network?
<dan__> this is the output of my glxinfo: http://pastebin.com/883414
<cnmsale2> unop: i have 3 on the network this is the only one who will be DHCP
<sethk> cnmsale2, that should work.  try it from the command line.  the command is like this:  for (say, eth0):   ifconfig eth0 111.111.111.111 netmask 255.255.255.0
<cnmsale2> I would still feel better with static though
<sethk> cnmsale2, as root, or with sudo, of course
<sethk> cnmsale2, it's far more common to have static work and dhcp not work, than the other way around.
<cnmsale2> sethk: let me ask you, in nix do I need to specify my DNS#
<cnmsale2> ?
<sethk> cnmsale2, yes
<dyrne> arrenlex: xterm -e "echo test&& read" but after you enter input itd still close
<cnmsale2> ok just checking
<sethk> cnmsale2, you can add it to file /etc/resolv.conf
<sethk> cnmsale2, a line like:             nameserver ###.###.###.###
<bleanna_unux> Question. I'm getting a new HDD for my server and my current HDD has files that I want to transfer to the new drive. How can I remove GRUB from my current drive so that the old drive will not boot but can be mounted by the new OS on the new drive?
<arrenlex> dan__: What are you trying to do?
<arrenlex> dyrne: xD That's a total hack.
<dan__> arrenlex: im trying to compile latest mesa drivers out of cvs
<sethk> cnmsale2, even without dns, though, you should be able to ping your gateway (by ip, not by name) after doing the ifconfig
<cnmsale2> so to set it i would do ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0
<cnmsale2> what is lline for GW?
<arrenlex> dan__: why?
<trinkolade> bleanna_unux, it shouldn't be necessary, just change the first boot device in your bios settings
<sethk> cnmsale2, route add default gw ###.###.###.###
<dan__> arrenlex: need some modifications to let beryl support my multi monitor setup
<cnmsale2> and to set the dns#
<arrenlex> dan__: It looks to me like a problem with libGL.so. Could it be?
<sandy16> hey can any body help me out in downloading a file with wget ... where some session key generated rather than direct link
<lisapc> i bought a new notebook. but the battery goes down by about 2% each day.  Why isnt it recharging to 100%?
<dan__> arrenlex: most likely, since that's one of the .so files i updated when i rebuilt the drivers
<sethk> cnmsale2, for each name server, add a line in /etc/resolv.conf of the form::          nameserver ###.###.###.###
<bleanna_unux> trinkolade: are you sure b/c i have over 20 GB of data, which I need
<gfah> Why do I get "Can't open ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64.run" error when trying to install this ATI driver?
<Xenguy> lisapc: sounds flaky to me - is it under warantee?
<cnmsale2> sethk: i should only have one name server though right
<cnmsale2> 192.168.1.1
<arrenlex> gfah: Are you on a 64-bit system?
<gfah> no
<sethk> cnmsale2, one, two, three are all common
<ub2> rave  /silent  did that fix you windows missing problem?
<arrenlex> gfah: Well then stop trying to run 64-bit binaries.
<sethk> cnmsale2, one is fine, as long as the one never goes down
<cnmsale2> ahhh well, its the only router i have
<cnmsale2> it is a home network after all
<puff> Is there a tutorial that explains the "dpkg -l" output format?
<gfah> arrenlex, I did this one time awhile ago with same setup...odd
<stuart> can someone help me with blocking/unblocking in firestarter?
<Xenguy> puff: man dpkg
<gfah> same file too
<trinkolade> bleanna_unux, I don't know what you want to do, but the data won't be deleted if you change the boot device ;)
<arrenlex> gfah: You have the wrong file. Look at the end: .x86_64.run
<sethk> cnmsale2, you can use a public name server out on the net.  it won't know your local names, of course, but other than that it will work fine.
<arrenlex> gfah: Download the 32-bit one.
<sethk> cnmsale2, but one dns is fine, as I said, as long as that one is up and properly configured.
<gfah> ok...let me check...thanks
<puff> Xenguy: already looked there, can't find anything about the listing format.
<Xenguy> puff: I usually prepend 'COLUMNS=200' to 'dpkg -l' commands as it improves the output
<gfah> this is one ati has for 32bit
<Xenguy> puff: FWIW
<bleanna_unux> trinkolade: yeah i know :) but im concerned that maybe the boot partitions might conflict
<Gon> do you guys know how to run wc3 with wine?
<trinkolade> bleanna_unux, what do you want to do?
<EnsilZah> Can someone please help me?   I've just installed edgy and the screen looks like this when i get to the logon screen: http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenbi2.jpg
<trinkolade> Gon, wine wc3.exe?
<Gon> yea
<Gon> something like that
<Gon> lol
<Gon> like a tutorial of some sort
<trinkolade> Gon, take a look at linuxgamers.net
<gfah> arrenlex...go to ATI site and see...it's right one
<arrenlex> gfah: You're right. I just did.
<stuart> !firestarter help someone?
<Gon> thanks
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<Xenguy> EnsilZah: looks like an X problem - wrong driver or other misconfiguration
<gfah> what's going on?
<arrenlex> gfah: How odd. What's the exact error?
<trinkolade> Gon, ah, wront page, mom
<puff> Xenguy: Specifically I'm trying to figure out what "rc" in the first column means.
<Falconix> hey I have a small question. Am I the only one who feels a small delay on mousclick in Gnome?
<sethk> EnsilZah, looks like you've set the resolution to something the monitor can't handle
<gfah> root@gfahey-desktop:/home/gfahey# sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++5 linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<gfah> Reading package lists... Done
<gfah> Building dependency tree
<gfah> Reading state information... Done
<gfah> module-assistant is already the newest version.
<trinkolade> Gon, http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<gfah> build-essential is already the newest version.
<gfah> fakeroot is already the newest version.
<arrenlex> puff: remaining config
<sethk> try a lower resolution
<gfah> dh-make is already the newest version.
<gfah> debhelper is already the newest version.
<bleanna_unux> trinkolade: i want to put ubuntu/debian on the new drive and boot from the new drive. after, i wish to transfer all the data from a dir on the old drive onto the new drive.
<gfah> debconf is already the newest version.
<gfah> libstdc++5 is already the newest version.
<gfah> linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic is already the newest version.
<arrenlex> puff: You've removed the package itself, but not the configuration files.
<gfah> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<puff> Xenguy: Though COLUMNS=200 could come in handy, too.
<gfah> root@gfahey-desktop:/home/gfahey# sh ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy
<gfah> sh: Can't open ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64.run
<gfah> root@gfahey-desktop:/home/gfahey#
<puff> arrenlex: Thanks.
<EnsilZah> sethk: I didn't even get to choose a resolution.
<tendo> hi, i have an rt73 wireless card. what tools do i need to make it work?
<dan__> aha i fixed my problem guys
<tendo> or any links to howto's would be useful
<Gon> trinkolade
<Gon> theres nothing on that site
<arrenlex> gfah: And what does "file ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64.run" say?
<fimp> is anybody running ubuntu on PPC?
<Gon> oh
<Gon> nvm
<Gon> lol
<Gon> i put in linuxgamers.net
<posingaspopular> fimp: yea whatsup
<sethk> EnsilZah, then it is using a default.  are you installing?
<trinkolade> Gon, http://www.linux-gamers.net/ ;)
<dan__> before i had simply overrode the libGL.so symlink, but i guess i needed to override the libGL.so.1 symlink as well
<fimp> posingaspopular: have you succesfully installed Beryl? I cant get their repository working
<gfah> ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64
<stuart> question about firestarter: why does a port i blocked not show up in the list of blocked connections (therefore I can't unblock it)
<cnmsale2> unop: sethk , thank you both for your help
<stuart> ?
<posingaspopular> fimp: no i dont use beryl, sorry
<fimp> posingaspopular: but it works fine on my pc
<EnsilZah> sethk: I just installed it, didn't do anything other than that.
<unop> cnmsale2,  yw, so what did you settle for in the end?
<sethk> cnmsale2, not sure if I helped much, but n.p.
<arrenlex> gfah: What?
<fimp> posingaspopular: ok np
<gfah> sorry, I don't no what you mean by "say"
<Ice_Wewe> how can I get my Edgy-now Feisty to totally reconfigure/rescan the network interfaces?
<cnmsale2> unop: its dhcp right now but I will figure out a way to get static working
<arrenlex> gfah: It's a command. "file ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64.run".
<cnmsale2> just glad to have it noetworked again
<gfah> ok wait
<sethk> EnsilZah, ordinarily you'll have an opportunity to set the resolution during install.  You can either boot it for the ubuntu equiv of safe mode, or you can boot from the cd, then set your resolution.  then you should be ok.
<unop> cnmsale2,  ok, here's a good resource for when you decide to experiment further - http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<gfah> ERROR: cannot open `ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64.run' (No such file or directory)
<gfah> yet, it's on desktop
<trinkolade> bleanna_unux, it should work, but you might need to adjust some settings.
<trinkolade> bleanna_unux, grub, fstab for example
<tendo> hi, i have an rt73 wireless card. what tools do i need to make it work?
<oritemis> I am getting this error while making, someone get an idea? :launcher.c: In function 'kiba_launcher_load_new_icon':
<oritemis> launcher.c:1004: error: 'KibaObject' has no member named 'bg_svg_handle'
<EnsilZah> sethk: I installed it from the alternate cd, the live cd looks like this when i boot from it aswell.
<cnmsale2> well piss, i restarted and now the wlan is gone
<cnmsale2> sigh
<arrenlex> gfah: Are you using tab completion for that filename?
<gfah> no
<arrenlex> gfah: why?
<bulmer> cnmsale2: lesson learned dont piss! lol
<arrenlex> gfah: Also, what does the command "pwd" say?
<Ice_Wewe> Ubuntu won't see my WLAN card, how do I get it to revert to the default install settings, since it's using the (wrong) settings from the Edgy install that it upgraded from
<sethk> EnsilZah, ok.  you can use the alternate cd to boot your system.  It is a combination rescue/installation cd
<stuart> question about firestarter: why does a port i blocked not show up in the list of blocked connections (therefore I can't unblock it)?????????
<bleanna_unux> trinkolade: are u saying i have to mod. mount points? what about grub?
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: whats the name of your wifi card?
<sethk> EnsilZah, here is another thing to try
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: it's a Broadcom card, Airforce One
<gfah> nothing
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: BCM4318
<sethk> EnsilZah, you can step through the resolutions that are configured (or defaulted) using control-alt-plus.  That's the plus sign on the number pad
<cnmsale2> sethk: do you use ndis?
<sethk> EnsilZah, if more than one resolution is defined, by using control-alt-plus, you'll go to one that works, most likely.   IN any event, it's quick and easy to try,
<sethk> cnmsale2, no, thus far I'm using specific wireless drivers.
<trinkolade> bleanna_unux, grub has to know the new root-device and where the kernel lies on
<EnsilZah> sethk: Alright, i'll try that, thanks.
<tendo> hi, i have an rt73 wireless card. what tools do i need to make it work?
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: the Feisty Herd 4 live CD can see the interface, but doesn't like my WEP password. But, the GUI installer is broken, so I downloaded the alternate install CD, and followed the upgrade process. Unfortunately, Edgy never saw that as an interface, and Feisty took over Edgy's preferences, so I'm wondering what the fastest way I can revert ALL settings is
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: look what do you have under /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/bcm*
<cnmsale2> sethk:  any idea why wlan0 is gone after reboot?
<trinkolade> bleanna_unux, the fstab must also be adjusted to the new hdd
<EnsilZah> sethk: Hmm, where's the x configuration file located again?
<sethk> EnsilZah, /etc/X11
<sethk> cnmsale2, not really, not without more data.  The place to start looking is the log files in /var/log
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: 2.6.17-10-powerpc, 2.6.20-8-powerpc, and a bunch of bcm43xx firmware files
<EnsilZah> sethk: That's strange, i checked /etc and it didn't seem to contain X11.
<Ice_Wewe> EnsilZah: /etc/X11/
<bleanna_unux> trinkolade: how do i tell grub that?
<sethk> EnsilZah, I just checked my box, and /etc/X11 is correct
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: lsmod| grep bcm  whats the result?
<sethk> EnsilZah, if you can't find it, you might try using locate on a file that is normally in /etc/X11
<trinkolade> bleanna_unux, there is a file, usually in /boot/grub/, that's called menu.lst or grub.conf
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: nothing for BCM, because that's what the program to extract the firmware is called, but I do have a Broadcom card, BCM4318 chipset
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: AirForce One 54g
<arrenlex> !who | gfah
<ubotu> gfah: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<arrenlex> gfah: Do you mean "pwd" says nothing?
<lisapc> i bought a new notebook. but the battery goes down by about 2% each day.  Why isnt it recharging to 100%?
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: am confused, what is your answer on that lsmod ?
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: I have a Broadcom BCM4318 wireless card
<lisapc> Xenguy yes! its only 2 days old
<Gon> has anyone installed wc3 on ubunt?
<cables> Ice_Wewe, if it doesn't have anything for BCM, you don't have the chipset. Maybe another version of the card you have uses a different chipset.
<gfah> arrenlex, I type it in terminal and get nothing really
<Ice_Wewe> cables: I has BCM
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: once more, give me the result of lsmod|grep bcm
<Xenguy> lisapc: take it back right away and report the problem - that's what I would do
<bleanna_unux> trinkolade: ahh, got it thanks
<trinkolade> bleanna_unux, np
<arrenlex> gfah: ...close that terminal. Open a new one. Type "cd ~/Desktop". Then type pwd again.
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: one sec, nuts to typing this manually
<tendo> hi, i have an rt73 wireless card. what tools do i need to make it work? i've tried messing with iwconfig. no graphics btw
<cables> Ice_Wewe, you can paste into the terminal with ctrl-shift-v, unless you don't have a gui up...
<lisapc> Xenguy so battery should go to 100%?
<bulmer> tendo: am assisting Ice_Wewe ..should be same steps
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: 0001:10:11.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Xenguy> lisapc: AFAIK yes
<lisapc> Xenguy im running vista till i insTALL ubuntu
<gfah> arrenlex, I get this: /home/gfahey/Desktop
<gfah> gfahey@gfahey-desktop:~/Desktop$
<arrenlex> gfah: Good.
<arrenlex> gfah: Now run that ati file again.
<arrenlex> gfah: And use tab completion.
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: am expecting like bmc_ ????   as the answer for drivers loaded.
<Ice_Wewe> cables: I know that, but the problem is on another computer, which means if I didn't install SSH, I'd have to type in the results manually
<ub2> lisapc  xenguy gives you wimp advise as perhaps you have no problem except you want it to read 100% perhaps it still runs the same?
<Xenguy> lisapc: you should boycott vista (DRM issues)
<cables> Ice_Wewe, ok
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: oh, sorry, half asleep
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: nada
<Xenguy> ub2: there is no reason to be rude
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: then your driver is not loaded for bcm*
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: well how do I load it?
<gfah> arrenlex....you da man..it's working
<gfah> what did I do wrong?
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: what is in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/bcm*/default
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: nothing
<oritemis> I am getting this error while making, someone get an idea? :launcher.c: In function 'kiba_launcher_load_new_icon':
<oritemis> launcher.c:1004: error: 'KibaObject' has no member named 'bg_svg_handle'
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: because there is *no* folder bcm
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: there are just a bunch of bcm_43xx.fw files
<arrenlex> gfah: Your terminal was in a directory that didn't exist --presumably you cd'd to it and then deleted it -- so it got confused.
<gfah> I see...thanks for your time...I appreciate it
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: whats in your /etc/modprobe.d/options  file anything resembles bcm ?
<arrenlex> gfah: No problem; it's what I'm here for. :)
<tendo> hi, i have an rt73 wireless card. what tools do i need to make it work? i've tried messing with iwconfig, it shows rausb1 as an interface, but sudo ifup rausb1 says unknown interface. no graphics btw
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: there should be one directory under /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/   what is the name?
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: no on the options
<MAA> ubuntu does not see my raid array, if i install it on the single harddrive like it shows, would i loose anything from my raid array
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: -bash: /lib/firmware/2.6.20-8-powerpc/: is a directory
<whileimhere> I have a USB joystick how do you tell what device its on?
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: there should be one directory under /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/   what is the name?
<unop> arrenlex,  dyrne  xterm -e "exec nohup xterm & perl -e 'select(undef, undef, undef, 0.09)'"
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: I already told you, 2.6.20-8-powerpc
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: no other directory below that?
<arrenlex> unop: And where does the command go? xP
<dyrne> whileimhere: cat /proc/bus/usb/devices  maybe
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: acx and zd1211 are the ONLY sub directories
<arrenlex> unop: I was kinda looking for like xterm --magicalswitch
<unop> herr arrenlex, atzer command liner :p
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: you are not paying attention to my question..i cant waste my time like that
<unop> arrenlex,  errm, you code in C? :p
<arrenlex> unop: No.
<whileimhere> is there a terminal command to see devices?
<bulmer> whileimhere: lshw
<mothersuperior> anyone
<arrenlex> whileimhere: lspci
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: there are two directories below /lib/firmware/2.6.20-8-powerpc/, acx, and zd1211
<dyrne> whileimhere: lsusb will also give some output
<mothersuperior> know where I can get void11?
<whileimhere> ty
<unop> arrenlex,  well, c'est la vie -- somethings need hacking around
<arrenlex> unop: It seems to me that this is one option xterm should provide.
<mothersuperior> Trying to  2 install void 11 please pm if you know where I can get it
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: now do a dmesg|grep wlan   see if your bmc* is detected
<unop> arrenlex,  why are you wanting -e and a window afterwards?
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: no
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: no results of your wifi card detected from dmesg ?
<MAA> nice
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: no
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: I have no wifi card detected!
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: the system doesn't see a WLAN0, or an eth1
<macd> mothersuperior, http://www.wirelessdefence.org/Contents/Void11Installation.htm   <--- instructions.
<tendo> hi, i have an rt73 wireless card. what tools do i need to make it work? i've tried messing with iwconfig, it shows rausb1 as an interface, but sudo ifup rausb1 says unknown interface. no graphics btw
<mothersuperior> Macd thank you
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: then you need to play with your bios so that these card can be detected
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: it would just be easier if there were a command to completely reconfigure the entire OS to be like what it would've been after a fresh install
<arrenlex> unop: Writing a shell script which forks a command into several instances based on args given and runs two concurrently. I oggenc to actually use both my cores.
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: Mac's don't *have* a BIOS
<arrenlex> unop: I want *
<unop> arrenlex,  whats wrong with conventional fork and exec?
<puff> Hm, flash sound appears to have disappeared.
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: there must be something in the mobo that detects your hardware or to activate additional ones?
<arrenlex> unop: Manual :)
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: I'm on a PowerBook G4. It has NO BIOS, it Has Open Firmware. The wireless card would bite Ubuntu in the face if it could
<macd> Ice_Wewe, Im sure youve said already but it shows in lspci?
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: this card is NOT new, it's been on the computer since I got it, Ubuntu is just too stupid to detect it properly
<unop> arrenlex,  eh? manual? can't this be scripted?
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: i bit more that i can chew..im not familiar with Mac's  :)
<sethk> Ice_Wewe, open firmware is a flavor of BIOS.  BIOS Is just a generic term for firmware
<arrenlex> unop: As in, has to be invoked manually. I'm lazy; want it to split the arg list automatically.
<Ice_Wewe> macd: the card does show up in lspci
<arrenlex> unop: Yes it can. And that's what I'm doing. o_O
<arrenlex> (21:42:42) arrenlex: unop: Writing a shell script which...
<macd> Ice_Wewe, bcm43xx ?
<puff> And rhythmbox still can't seemt o play an mp3, though nautilus can.  Hm.
<Ice_Wewe> sethk: yes, they may be the same as in they perform the same basic operation after the initial startup, but they couldn't be more different in the way they handle devices and commands
<trinkolade> puff, what version?
<Ice_Wewe> macd: yes, that is the chipset Broadcom uses in their MAC wireless cards
<puff> trinkolade: Of rhythmbox?
<trinkolade> puff, yes
<macd> Ice_Wewe, have you installed the bcm43xx firmware?
<puff> trinkolade: 0.9.3.1
<unop> arrenlex,  what do the arguments look like?
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: what shows up if you do an ls -la /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf
<Ice_Wewe> can someone just tell me the magic command that resets my system to the absolute dumbest out-of-the-box settings so that it will redetect all my hardware? I'm not talking about a reinstall, and I'm not talking about rm -rf *
<arrenlex> unop: oggenc *.mp3
<arrenlex> unop: er, *.wav
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: all, default, eth0, and lo
<puff> Hm, I wonder if something weird happened, like a system "beep" causing the OS to grab the sound lock before also could get it.,.
<Ice_Wewe> macd: yes, MANY times
<trinkolade> puff, the newest version is 0.9.6, upgrade to this version
<macd> Ice_Wewe,  dpkg-reconfigure all
<sethk> Ice_Wewe, I know.  my point is that most people wouldn't know what you really mean when you say it has no BIOS, because they aren't using the term in an architectural centric way.
<Ice_Wewe> macd: doesn't work
<unop> arrenlex, so, one instance for each of *.wav?
<puff> trinkolade: Says I'm on the most up to date version.  Then again, I'm in dapper.
<Muzik83> does anyone in here now how to make an i386 version of a dpkg into a x86_64 version?  I have some drivers for my canon printer (iP2200) that they only give i386 rpms.  I alien-ed them on another system into dpkg stuff...but now dpkg wont let me install, says wrong architecture
<Ice_Wewe> sethk: ok, it has the Plutonian equiv to a BIOS, but they still won't understand when I tell them that there is NO WAY I can make it more clear to linux that there is a wireless card sitting on the board
<macd> Ice_Wewe, yeah err dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-base then ubuntu-desktop
<arrenlex> unop: No, no. That would be inefficient. It splits it into four by default and runs two concurrently.
<puff> trinkolade: and I'm also in need of a dist-upgrade.
<trinkolade> puff, no, the system beep isn't the same as the sound stuff
<arrenlex> unop: Or rather, it splits it so each core gets two parts. Which works out to four parts on a dual core system.
<puff> trinkolade: Oh, good.  Thanks.
<CaptainMorgan> I need to close out my firefox process, firefox isn't appearing anywhere visually... I did ps -aux to find the process id to kill it but it wasn't listed.. any ideas?
<macd> Ice_Wewe, your problem is not the card not being detected, your problem is lack of driver.
<arrenlex> unop: Of course I can use command lines to change the split.
<puff> /me's finger hesitates over the "y' button at the aptitude dist-upgrade prompt.
<arrenlex> unop: Look, here's output to make it clear:
<crparr> Hi! How can I remove single mythtv modules without removing all of them?
* puff 's finger hesitates over the "y' button at the aptitude dist-upgrade prompt.
<macd> Ice_Wewe,  reconfiguring your system wont solve anything FYI.
<bulmer> CaptainMorgan: if it does not show on ps -aux  then its not running
<bulmer> unless you have a hacked ps :)
<crparr> or is there a way to deactivate plugins?
<Dr_willis> crparr,  what module you refering to?
<sethk> Ice_Wewe, linux pretty much ignores what the firmware tells it anyway.
<crparr> I
<CaptainMorgan> bulmer, when i try to start firefox it tells me I have it already running
<quaal> how do i remove gnome-screensaver
<crparr> I'd like to remove  mythgame, mythflix mythnews
<puff> does a dist-upgrade usually require a reboot?
<trinkolade> puff, since mp3 is a closed format, it isn't enabled by default. Have you added other repositories to your repos-list?
<macd> Ice_Wewe, btw did you have a look @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<crparr> bit mythmusic, mythgallery etc should remain active
<sethk> Ice_Wewe, I spent most of the day today getting an ethernet interface up on a new oem computer board with (literally) no firmware, so it can be done  :)
<bulmer> CaptainMorgan: hang on..let me check if it uses any kind of lock file
<Madpilot> puff, right at the end, yes - new kernels
<tendo> anyone know how to get usb wifi goin?
<puff> trinkolade: Yeah, I had it all working.
<Ice_Wewe> macd: no, Feisty live CD CLEARLY detects the wireless card. However, when I upgraded Edgy to Feisty, Feisty was retarded and used the Edgy conf files, and Edgy DIDN'T see the card
<trinkolade> puff, yes, because the kernel has to be reinitialihdfha
<macd> puff, it depends if there was a kernel upgrade or not.
<puff> Madpilot: danke.
<CaptainMorgan> bulmer, nevermind - thank you - I found it listed from ps -aux.. couldn't see it the first time- too much junk
<macd> Ice_Wewe, feisty and edgy are different so you should expect different results.
<arrenlex> unop: http://pastebin.ca/361491
<puff> trinkolade: Besdies the upper-right-corner menu bar, what other things control sound?
<puff> System/preferences/sound.
<trinkolade> puff, alsamixer in the console?
<puff> Where do I find alsamixer?
<arrenlex> unop: It forks line 4 and executes line 5 inline, then when it quits it forks 6 and executes 7 inline.
<Ice_Wewe> macd: yes, I've already seen that, and followed it
<Ice_Wewe> macd: Ubuntu is still retarded and doesn't see my interface
<trinkolade> puff, type in alsamixer in your terminal
<macd> Ice_Wewe, its not ubuntu, its Kernel/HAL
<trinkolade> puff, don't you have sound or does your mp3-support not work?
<Ice_Wewe> macd: you can't use wifi-radar when the device you're trying to activate doesn't exsist
<macd> Ice_Wewe, obviously.
<williammanda> can anyone tell me how to auto-load a module.....need it for cx88_dvb
<andy753421> Hello, i'm having problems getting the "Disk Mounter" to add itself to the panel. I click add, but it doesn't show up, any suggestions?
<Ice_Wewe> macd: then the kernel/HAL is retarded, and by vague extension, Ubuntu Edgy is retarded, since Feisty can SEE the card
<Muzik83> does anyone in here now how to make an i386 version of a dpkg into a x86_64 version?  I have some drivers for my canon printer (iP2200) that they only give i386 rpms.  I alien-ed them on another system into dpkg stuff...but now dpkg wont let me install, says wrong architecture.  Once in it should work, since I have a bunch of the i386 compatability stuff installed.  Another option would be something like --force-all (but that doe
<puff> trinkolade: I can get a system beep.  I can play an mp3 by hovering over it in nautilus. rhythmbox and audio firefox/flash don't seem to work.
<Ice_Wewe> Muzik83: dpkg --force-architecture
<puff> Specifically, flash plays in firefox, but no sound.
<Muzik83> Ice_Wewe: thanks :)
<sethk> Ice_Wewe, that just means the kernel has a driver for the hardware in one version, but not the other.  You can always rebuild the kernel in edgy
<crparr> Dr_willis: any ideas?
<Ice_Wewe> sethk: I'm not running Edgy anymore, I'm running Feisty
<macd> sethk, not the right way.
<macd> Ice_Wewe, do you have the kernel modules running?
<puff> and rhythmbox runs and all, when I click on a song it updates the windowframe title,, but it doesn't actually play it.  There is no sound on the speaker, and the track time display doesn't change.
<Ice_Wewe> sethk: I upgraded Edgy to Feisty, and now Feisty doesn't see my card. Even though I KNOW Feisty is capable of seeing my card because the live CD CAN see it
<sethk> macd, to me, something that works is not the wrong way, compared to something that doesn't.  That's carrying correctness just a bit too far.
<puff> Before asknig for help here, I removed all songs from rhythmbox and reimported my mp3 archive older.
<puff> folder.
<Ice_Wewe> macd: do you mean if I do lsmod do I see a page of stuff, yes
<tendo> sethk: that sucks i hate it when that happens
<macd> sethk, possibly, but recompiling a kernel to include a module statically is not always the best practice.
<sethk> Ice_Wewe, run the live cd, do lsmod, then do lsmod on the box where it isn't seen.  that will tell you which kernel modules need to be loaded so that the card will be seen
<Ice_Wewe> macd: do I see a bcm_43xx module, no
<Ice_Wewe> sethk: ok
<trinkolade> puff, and what do they say? Rhythmbox should pop up an error, try to start rhythmbox trough terminal
<macd> Ice_Wewe, lsmod | grep bcm returns nothing?
<Ice_Wewe> macd: no
<macd> then you havent loaded the modules
<Ice_Wewe> macd: obviously
<puff> No error.  I'll try running it via terminal.  Oh, this is "aoss rhythmbox", btw.
<sethk> macd,  I don't know what you mean by "including a module statically".  A modules isn't static, by definition.
<Ice_Wewe> thanks for the help, I'm going to try this in the morning when I'm not sleep deprived, and I have enough patience to do rm -rf * and REINSTALL
<macd> sethk, compiling a driver into the kernel statically, I should have phrased differently
<unop> arrenlex,  ok, i get how the script works, the logic, etc  -- but how does xterm fit in there? do you want to run each task in a new window or something?
<lisapc> when running xbuntu, does it recharge my notebook batterry by itself?
<sethk> macd I wasn't suggesting that, particularly.
<patrialt> can someone tell me how to extract a zip file into a directory that my user doesn't have write access to?
<trinkolade> puff, type in "rhythmbox"
<macd> he quit
<sethk> patrialt, with sudo
<unop> patrialt,  errr, no
<macd> all he had todo was modprobe bcm43xx
<arrenlex> unop: I want to keep an eye on the output, without losing the output of the script itself. Do you know a way to put the output of three programs into a single window and still understand anything?
<puff> trinkolade: Started it from the terminal, same behavior.  http://pastebin.ca/361494
<patrialt> k, im trying to get a voice pack of files from desktop to /usr/games/legends
<unop> arrenlex,  err, indeed i do -- curses :p
<patrialt> could you help me on the command?
<trinkolade> puff, and without aoss?
<arrenlex> unop: Well, that's beyond me. xD
<puff> trinkolade: Tried it without aoss, same results, same messages:  http://pastebin.ca/361495
<emilia> hey guys, i transferred over some files from my ubuntu system to my winxp system, and now i cant delete them
<puff> emilia: In winxp?
<emilia> my xp says cannot find the specified file
<macd> emilia, change the ownership of the files in windows using the administrator account.
<emilia> puff: yes
<puff> macd: Yeah, that's what I was gonna say.
<bulmer> emilia: if you cant find it, how can you delete it?  :)
<macd> how can you see it even ;P
<puff> macd: Actually in my case I just solved the problem via cygwin, but similar sort of odd ownership/permisison issue.
<emilia> bulmer : haha
<unop> arrenlex,  can't zenity help in any way?
<emilia> when i rght click the folder and press delete, windows says cannot find file
<Muzik83> emilia: try scandisking your drive
<arrenlex> unop: Not really. Not for the output of arbitrary commands.
<trinkolade> puff, what does "alsamixer" say? Have Volume and PCM been turned on?
<arrenlex> unop: Easier to launch xterm windows.
<arrenlex> unop: Nevermind, the fact that they leave doesn't really annoy me, now that I look at it.
<emilia> my regular xp account is admin equivalent, can i do it from there?
<macd> emilia, yes
<emilia> i cant find how to do it :(
<macd> emilia, right click on the file, properties, security tab.
<emilia> macd : i dont have a security tab
<unop> arrenlex,  ahh well, you've probably got it sussed your way -- I gotta head off, but i'll leave you with a shorter version before i go - xterm -e "nohup xterm & perl -e'select(0,0,0,0.09)'"
<tendo> where is the config for the wireless adapters?
<arrenlex> unop: No thank you xD And thanks for the help.
<bulmer> tendo look in /etc/networking/interfaces
<tendo> there isnt an example though, its blank
<bulmer> tendo: you can use google to get a sample..
<tendo> thanks
<cryosphere> hello
<arrenlex> !hi | cryosphere
<ubotu> cryosphere: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<macd> emilia, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308421
<adorablepuppy> Hello
<cryosphere> i have a bizzare problem: my computer on which I recently installed xubuntu will fail to recognize USD devices and connect to the internet(recognize my ethernet card?) 9/10 times I turn it on
<adorablepuppy> I have installed NetworkManager, however, it doesn't appear that it recognizes my wireless card (Atheros, native driver).
<rpc> is this ok for 300GB SATA drive?
<rpc> Timing cached reads:   1854 MB in  1.99 seconds = 932.53 MB/sec
<rpc>  Timing buffered disk reads:  176 MB in  3.00 seconds =  58.59 MB/sec
<patrialt> okay, im trying to extract a .zip from the GUI prog "File Roller" and when i attempt to extract the file, i dont have permission to put the file where im attempting
<patrialt> is there a GUI type of solution? :P
<puff> trinkolade: Hm, not quite sure how to read this:  http://darksleep.com/puff/redbitter_alsamixer2.png
<cryosphere> i trying to figure out if what i do in the Grub menu makes a difference, or if rebooting vs turning off/turning on makes a diffrence
<emilia> macd : didnt work, im still getting the same error, i cant even rename any of the files in the folder
<macd> patrialt, right click on desktop, select scripts --> root_nautilus-here
<__doc__> hi, I'm reading about http://www.chzsoft.com.ar/855patch.html since I've only got 255 bit colors on my dell inspirion, is this the "official" way or is there a better?
<cryosphere> but as of now there seems to be to no rhyme or reason that would let me debug this problme
<trinkolade> puff, mhmm, okay, what does "fuser /dev/dsp" say?
<onats> help, sudo grub-install hd0,1
<onats> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<onats> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<macd> emilia, NTFS or FAT32 ?
<emilia> macd : ntfs
<tendo> why would iwconfig see rausb1 but ifup doesnt?
<adriaticator> I just upgraded Eclipse 3.2.1 to 3.2.2 and now the internal web browser doesn't work. It was working fine before and I'm sure my MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME is set properly
<mrpoundsign> hello.  seems the -11 kernel update broke my Nvidia binary driver.  Stuck in command-line (if I log in my machine crashes with the nv driver, won't run with the nvidia driver)
<macd> emilia, does it say access denied file in use by another user or program?
<Omni-> so, are there any links to places with walkthroughs on how to install the games that can be tweaked for linux
<emilia> macd : neither, file not found, ill screenshot it for you
<puff> trinkolade: /dev/dsp:             4946
<macd> no need.
<mackinac> i am trying to make a launcher for an app running in wine - - how to make the terminal window close after launching (or not open to begin with)?
<cryosphere> any attempts to explain this one?
<tendo> what would make iwconfig see a networking device but ifup not see it?
<trinkolade> mralphabet, have you reinstalled the nvidia-drivers?
<istill316> all the videos I play appear washed-out... help?
<adorablepuppy> My wireless card is working, but since networkmanager can't see it at the moment, it won't let me connect to a VPN.
<patrialt> macd when i right click i have no 'scripts' option
<mrpoundsign> trinkolade: I apt-get removed them then apt-get installed them, yes.
<sethk> istill316, wash your glasses?  take off your sunglasses?
<rpc> lol
<istill316> if only 'twas that easy! :P
<sethk> istill316, lasik?  :)
<rpc> he he
<trinkolade> puff, "ps -p with the number" that fuser told you
<istill316> too expensive
<cryosphere> any ideas how to even start?
<cryosphere> *on how to even start?
<trinkolade> mrpoundsign, error messages?
<sethk> istill316, yes, I know, plus I'm not letting anybody near my eyes with a laser.  :)
<rpc> btw does lasik really work? anyone with experiences like that?
<istill316> lol
<sethk> istill316, only video has the problem?
<Music_Shuffle> !offtopic | rpc
<ubotu> rpc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Music_Shuffle> :P
<istill316> yeah
<mrpoundsign> trinkolade: modprobe -a nvidia says there was an error installing the nvidia driver.
<istill316> as far as I can tell, anyway
<rpc> Music_Shuffle uh huh :)
<istill316> normal images seem to be fine
<sethk> rpc, most people still need reading glasses, but it is supposed to work well for distance.
<puff> trinkolade:  4946 ?        00:00:01 esd
<sethk> istill316, odd.
<trinkolade> mrpoundsign, what kind of error?
<rpc> sethk very nice
<emilia> http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sshotdelerrorbj3.jpg
<adorablepuppy> -_-;; Guess nobody can help me then.
<emilia> macd : http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sshotdelerrorbj3.jpg
<trinkolade> puff, do you need esd? What version of Ubuntu do you use?
<puff> dapper.
<trinkolade> puff, esd is obsolete iirc
<puff> I have no idea if I need esd :-).
<istill316> happens for dvds, avi, mpg, wmv.... everything except for flash videos
<mrpoundsign> trinkolade: doesn't say, just says "WARNING:  Error running install command for nvidia"
<rpc> and how about slow SATA speeds on my box? any ideas what can be wrong? i can hardly pull 4MB/s and it's choking like crazy
<puff> First time I"ve heard of it.
<mrpoundsign> trinkolade: would copy and paste, but again, I am stuck at command line.  can't log in or my machine will crash.  h
<macd> patrialt, then you should install nautilus-script-manager and install the script for root-nautilus, directions can be found in the ubuntu forums.
<patrialt> k, guess i'll start searching lol
<trinkolade> puff, no, i think you don't, but you may try to start rhythmbox with "esddsp rhythmbox" first
<dyrne> adorablepuppy: you can do that from the command line if its just a problem with network manager.
<Vilhelms> i'm trying to figure out how to run a 3d game in xgl but i am having a problem with it. i am launching the game in a separate 3d display but the performance is horrible even so. i tried doing it even without xgl running and the performance was just as bad. the only way it works fine is if i'm out of xgl and i run the game normally. is this normal? how could i improve performance running the game in a separate display?
<onats> should i install grub in hd0?
<trinkolade> mralphabet, then put it in a file and load it on a webspace
<macd> patrialt, its a great idea to learn howto install things like that ;)
<patrialt> yea
<merlin2049er> how do i fix my video display, xwindows doesnt start ?
<macd> emilia, what happens if you right click the folder and hit properties, what is the size on disk?
<patrialt> just sometimes it's more hassle than it's worth to searth thru forums for hours
<adorablepuppy> dyrne, I've tried from the command line. I get an error, then I found a website that said people on edgy have this problem and that it's easier to use NetworkManager for VPN.
<macd> merlin2049er, usually "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" works.
<mrpoundsign> trinkolade: any ideas?
<dyrne> adorablepuppy: what kind of error? what kind of vpn connection are you making?
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here tell me where I can find a comparison of 6.10 and 7.04... I am tempted to upgrade but not sure what the advantages if any are.
<mrpoundsign> I am using a nvidia 7800 gt, if that helps
<Music_Shuffle> !feisty | mvfeinstein
<ubotu> mvfeinstein: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<trinkolade> mrpoundsign, not without any error messages
<mvfeinstein> Music_Shuffle ty
<trinkolade> mrpoundsign, using nv as driver crashes xorg too?
<mrpoundsign> trinkolade: where would I look for error messages?
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<dyrne> mvfeinstein: do you have any problems in 6.10?
<mrpoundsign> trinkolade: yeah.  I had to install command-line and then installed the nvidia driver, which worked before running the patches.
<trinkolade> mrpoundsign, dmesg, syslog, /var/log/
<puff> trinkolade: Okay, so something different, but still broken happens when I "esddsp rhythmbox"
<mrpoundsign> trinkolade: nothing in /var/log/messages
<adorablepuppy> dyrne: Just a VPN to my work. The error is: "Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP"
<adorablepuppy> I'm told by another website that the problem lies in pptpd. . . . I don't know what to believe now. I was using pptpconfig
<trinkolade> puff, what different?
<puff> trinkolade: No music coming out of the speakers, but some random sound, and the rhythmbox process locks up a for a minute or three.
<mackinac> can I make a terminal window close after launching a GUI app , without making the app quit ?
<mvfeinstein> dyrne, I have run into a few problems and every time I look them up online it seems like a new version of some package will fix it. I am also wondering if there are any new features in the new version
<trinkolade> puff, okay, try this "/etc/init.d/esound stop". Does it work?
<puff> mackinac: man nohup
<mackinac> puff:  tyvm!
<dyrne> mvfeinstein: well its stable enough im using it on my laptop and desktop.  id think at this point though unless you have hardware issues in 6.10 there might not be alot of difference in packages available
<mrpoundsign> trinkolade: is there some restricted package I need to reinstall
<bulmer> mackinac info nohup
<puff> trinkolade: there is no /etc/init.d/esound.  The only e* is evms.
<puff> trinkolade: there is no /etc/init.d/esound.  The only /etc/init.d/e* is evms.
<trinkolade> mrpoundsign, I don't know what you've done, but I think it should work with reinstalling the nvidia-drivers :/
<dyrne> adorablepuppy: yell at your IT department and tell them to move to ipsec
<mvfeinstein> dyrne, do you know off hand which kernel version it ships with?
<adorablepuppy> dyrne: I'm lucky that we even have a server to goto. Isn't there anything I can do?
<dyrne> uname -r says 2.6.20-8-386
<__doc__> any of you know a an end user friendly firewall and malware scanner for linux?
<mackinac> bulmer:  ty too :)
<trinkolade> puff, mhmm...try "killall esd"
<Music_Shuffle> !firestarter | __doc__
<ubotu> __doc__: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bulmer> mackinac your're welcome
<trinkolade> puff, then start rhythmbox again
<RaCarter> hey.. is there a package for sun's version of java in the standard apt-get repositories for ubuntu?
<RaCarter> cause I heard sun made it open source now
<Music_Shuffle> RaCarter, mmhmm.
<arrenlex> !java | RaCarter
<Music_Shuffle> !java | RaCarter
<ubotu> RaCarter: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<trinkolade> RaCarter, no, it is in multiverse iirc
<mrpoundsign> trinkolade: ok, can you tell me how to see if the driver is loaded?
<__doc__> Music_Shuffle: that's one half the deal. The other beeing malware which makes in trough a user
<arrenlex> RaCarter: Not the libraries. Not yet. Just the compiler.
<Music_Shuffle> __doc__, dunno, I've never needed.
<trinkolade> mralphabet, lsmod if you load it as module or type in "dmesg"
<RaCarter> so does sun's version being open source make the gcj obsolete?
<mrpoundsign> trinkolade: modprobe -l shows some nvidia stuff in there.  nvidia-agp and nvidiaifab
<dyrne> adorablepuppy: only vpn stuff ive done is under solaris and cisco stuff sorry
<noodles12> when compiling a c++ program in the terminal, is there a command to make it display teh number of errors.. lke " error= 9" or something?
<istill316> :(
<dyrne> adorablepuppy: you could put putty on your win machine at work and setup tunneling and forwarding.  though some places that might get you fired
<puff> trinkolade: Bingo, works now.
<dyrne> adorablepuppy: you dont work at the pentagon or anything im assuming :)
<puff> trinkolade: Hm.  I'm pretty sure esd was only installed as part of the raft of stuff I installed for media support.
<mvfeinstein> dyrne, might be worth it just to not have to upgrade my kernel... is there anything worth mentioning in the new version?
<Gon> guh
<puff> trinkolade: Many thanks.
<trinkolade> puff, try to uninstall it
<Gon> anyone got a really good tutorial for wc3 on ubuntu?
<trinkolade> puff, np
<puff> Depends: libaudiofile0 (>= 0.2.3-4), libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1), esound-common (>= 0.2.36-3ubuntu3)
<Gon> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<trinkolade> Gon, what is the problem? Install wine, then wc3 and it should work ;)
<dyrne> mvfeinstein: i went from dapper to feisty so kind of skipped a step.  my impression was that most of the stuff making me want to upgrade to feisty was in edgy. i just wanted to play with latest for once.
<Gon> meh
<Gon> the problem is
<richiefrich> hello i was told you all arent going to support ppc no more?
<Gon> i dunno how to install wc3
<Gon> i installed wine
<Gon> it updated and stuff
<richiefrich> is that true can anyone say for sure?
<Gon> and now i'm stuck
<Gon> :(
<trinkolade> Gon, you have a CD?
<mvfeinstein> dyrne, makes sense... I guess that is part of the reason I started thinking about the upgrade
<puff> Argh, meanwhile, on my other box, just got a tiger email about:  NEW: --WARN-- [rootkit004w]  Chkrootkit has detected a possible rootkit installation
<Trippen> is there a way to eject the ubuntu livecd so i can burn an iso
<Gon> trinkolade:  yes i do have the cd
<Music_Shuffle> Trippen, not while...running the LiveCD >.>
<Trippen> so that is not possible huh
<trinkolade> puff, do you use the system as webserver or as a service provider?
<bulmer> Trippen: i dont know, try chroot and then dis mount the cd..see if it works
<Trippen> whats chroot
<Mixx> is there a list of boot options (specifically, I'm looking to install by forcing VESA driver)
<bulmer> Trippen: info chroot
<trinkolade> Gon, mount it and then type in "wine /mnt/point/to/the/cd/setup.exe"
<Gon> how do i mount it?
<Trippen> sure bulmer  ill take some info
<Music_Shuffle> bulmer, if he wants to write one though, I dunno if K3b will run solely in RAM without needing to draw from the disk at all
<puff> trinkolade:  web server.
<Gon> i keep getting errors when i try to mount
<bulmer> Trippen try that command first... info chroot
<unity> how should i configure portmap to allow my computer to run an nfs server? currently, when i try to mount something from another computer, it takes 1-2 minutes to mount and people are saying it's a portmap issue
<Trippen> info chroot
<trinkolade> Mixx, yes, you should be able to choose while booting the live-cd
<Trippen> you mean in a term
<Music_Shuffle> Trippen, yes.
<mrpoundsign> can someone tell me how to list the currently installed apt packages?
<puff> trinkolade: And general-purpose shell server for myself, my brother and a couple friends.
<DigitalNinja> test
<bulmer> Trippen: yes in a terminal
<Mixx> trinkolade i know i can, i'm looking for a comprehensive list of options available at boot time =)
<arrenlex> mrpoundsign: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<Dreadnought> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gon> ya there trinkolade
<Gon> ?
<puff> trinkolade: Come to think of it, my brother was just in there messing with threading libraries for a project, so...
<trinkolade> puff, maybe someone broke in, you should get a live-cd with scanning tools and run it
<Trippen> i dont understand what it is for
<arrenlex> mrpoundsign: If you want only the names: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | awk '{print $2}'
<patbam> hi, when i run audacity i get "there was an error initilaizing the audio i/o layer. you will not be able ot play or record audio"
<patbam> is there anything i can do to fix that?
<__doc__> btw. has somebody noticed how XP beats ubuntu effordlessly in boot times on slow hardware (at least from a fresh install). It's kind of embarrasing imho
<Gon> :(
<arrenlex> __doc__: And on non-slow hardware as well.
<puff> trinkolade: I just went through this cycle of "geez, that dist-upgrade threw a false postiive rootkit warning, no wait that was on my laptop and the warning is on my webserver, no wait bro was also apting stuff..."
<__doc__> arrenlex: yeah but there you notice it less
<puff> trinkolade: Much thanks.
<arrenlex> __doc__: But at least once Linux is booted, it's booted. Once windows is "booted" it lets you move the mouse around while it finishes booting.
<Gon> :(
<puff> CAtchalater.
<adorablepuppy> dyrne: I suppose I'll just have to use windows then . . . :(
<trinkolade> puff, i don't exactly know how chrootkit work but I think it checks the different programs by evaluating the checksums. Paste the complete output of chrootkit somewhere
<trinkolade> puff, okay...
<mrpoundsign> trinkolade: what's the proper command to load the nvidia driver?  modprobe -a nvidia?
<__doc__> arrenlex: yeah but for instance XP live update and ubuntu update after install are precisely the same affair on slow hardware. Simply sucks up all processing power with network/disc access and even though you can move the mouse around, you just need to sit in front of it 1-2 hours.
<trinkolade> mrpoundsign, I don't know how the nvidia module is called, but it should be something like this. Have you read the tutorials?
<mrpoundsign> trinkolade: yes, but again, I am using links to browse the web right now, which is making it difficult.  was thinking maybe someone knew this well enough to help me out.
<__doc__> arrenlex: on the upside, on ubuntu I did need to install no driver other then the ndiswrapper, on XP it's about 6 drivers and one service pack later that stuff starts working
* adorablepuppy mutters off about companies who refuse to upgrade that are also still using frontpage and access databases for things adorablepuppy would use a sql server for. And the ASP, oh the horrific unmaintainable ASP codebase. . . . .
<mrpoundsign> and I am trying to browse the wiki in Links, and getting a bunch of triangles in the text, which isn't making it any easier.
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<__doc__> adorablepuppy: ASP, oh the humanity!
<Flannel> mrpoundsign: w3m seems to handle it fine
<adorablepuppy> _doc_: No kidding. Try data joining from multiple databases with ASP and access. I think I know what hell is like. . .
<Arigato> is there an option on the live cd installer to install ubuntu on top of an existing installation while keeping the home folder?
<mrpoundsign> Flannel: nevermind, ended up on a Bulgarian(sp?) binary driver howto page.
<unity> i am running nfs server on ubuntu 6.10. when i try to mount an nfs share from another computer, it takes 1-2 minutes. is this normal?
<Flannel> Arigato: yeah, you'll just mount (but not format) your home partition
<LethalPhoenix> Hi
<Flannel> Arigato: er, do you have a separate home partition? or just a folder?
<Arigato> Flannel: folder
<Trippen> how can i findout what my cdrom is listed as.. its not showing up under sudo fdisk -l
<Flannel> Arigato: no.  You'll need to make it it's own partition
<lgc> Hello! What do I have to tweak on my Dapper to be able to listen to You Tube videos?
<Sharn> Hey, my friend is having trouble with the livecd booting. He says it gets done with the Ubuntu splash screen and loading bar, goes back to text for a second then displays something along the lines of "Unable, and RMG." Anyone ever seen something like it?
<DigitalNinja> Does ubuntu support viewports? This is where you get different desktop backrounds virtual terminals or something. I'm using beryl and it's an option in the settings
<trinkolade> lgc, upgrade to flash 9 or kill all other apps that are using the sound device
<Flannel> lgc: install flash 9 (from backports), it fixes a bunch of issues
<Flannel> DigitalNinja: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<DigitalNinja> Flannel: Thanks
<lgc> trinkolade, Flannel, thanks for the quick answer. How do I go about it?
<Omni-> so, if there is anyone in here that cares to help, how do I get ubuntu edgy to detect a raid array?
<Gon> how do i play the game?
<Gon> xD
<Gon> oops
<Gon> wrong channel
<Pelo> Omni-,  I'm sure there is something in the forum about this,  you can also try this http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<Flannel> lgc: usually you want to manually download the package, and install it with dpkg, there's a whole lot of stuff in backports, stuff you probably don't want (and you'll get when adding it as a repository)
<trinkolade> Gon, "cd .wine/drive_c/program\ files/Warcraft3/ && wine wc3.exe"? :D
<Omni-> Pelo, thanks, trying to become MS free, except for gaming :-D
<LethalPhoenix> Hello, I need help installing S3 Twister Graphics on ubuntu, anyone can help?
<Openix> Omni: are you using the standard live cd or the alternate?
<Pelo> Omni-,  stop gaming
<Flannel> lgc: packages.ubuntu.com, switch to backports repo, search for flash, find the package, scroll down to the bottom of it's page, and download it that way
<lgc> Flannel, I'm always embarassed to ask you this question: What is a backport?
<Omni-> Pelo - I love PC gaming, and I'm beginning to love linux. I guess this is why most linux users have POS computers, and lots of consoles :-D\
<lgc> Flannel, s/always/almost
<linuxuser05> anyone know how to get a wireless card to work with ubuntui
<linuxuser05> ubuntu
<yharrow> Backporting is the action of taking a certain software modification (patch) and applying it to an older version of the software than it was initially created for. It is part of the maintenance step in a software development process.
<Flannel> lgc: backports are a specific repository of newer versions of software (like flash 9) released for older distributions
<LethalPhoenix> i need help next if its possible
<magez> how can i burn ccd-files under ubuntu?!?
<Pelo> !wireless | linuxuser05
<ubotu> linuxuser05: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zero88> dear ubuntu gurus and knowledgables... i am stuck in a budge, i have installed Edgy 6.10, and works beautifully. My internet works while hardwired but does not when i try to do wireless. my card uses the ipw3945 drivers wich come already installed on edgy and i also get a full status bar when trying to use wireless,and also get incoming packets,i believe everything is good but i am not able to send any traffic, ive tried assignin
<zero88> g my ip again using sudo ifdown ifup eth1, but no luck,Can anybody help me???
<bulmer> linuxuser05: what card do you have?
<Flannel> yharrow: that's not what it is in this context though.
<yharrow> The simplest and probably most common situation of backporting is a fixed security hole in a younger version of a software.
<lgc> Flannel, Oh, I see. A retrofit.
<yharrow> oh ok
<linuxuser05> 1470 in dell
<zoexii> hello, can anyone help me troubleshoot network manager?  The package is installed, but I cannot add the appplet to my panel, it does not appear as an option in the "add to panel" window
<LethalPhoenix> People one at a time
<yharrow> flannel, perhaps i misunderstood
<Pelo> magez,  have you tried gnomebaker ?
<LethalPhoenix> jeez
<Openix> Omni-: are you using the alternate install cd?
<yharrow> flannel, what would be the correct definition?
<yharrow> in the current context
<Pelo> LethalPhoenix,  this is not how it works, there isn't a queue ,  just ask your question and if someone can help they will try
<inuyashafreak> hi
<Flannel> yharrow: that's what backports are, in a strict sense, but the 'backports' repository, contains newer versions of software, not just patches.  The main repositories actually `backport` in the strict sense (we'll continue to get FF1.5 fixes, after mozilla drops support for it, for instance)
<killerk> hello everyone
<mrpoundsign> trinkolade: could it be that the linux-restricted-modules that were installed did not get upgraded for -11 ?
<LethalPhoenix> i see, i asked earlier about installing S3 Twister Graphics on ubuntu
<killerk> i need some help
<inuyashafreak> i can help
<LethalPhoenix> driver*
<killerk> i want to use ubuntu on my laptop
<Music_Shuffle> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yharrow> flannel oh ok. cool
<Omni-> Openix - no, why?
<bulmer> zero88: what is the issue?
<killerk> but i have no clue how to setup my wireless card
<Spark> i'm having problems moving from one partition to another
<trinkolade> mrpoundsign, try to reinstall them
<inuyashafreak> lol
<Pelo> LethalPhoenix,  try in the forum,  search for your card model , you'll probably find a tutorial
<Openix> Omni-: I think this caters for raid arrays
<Spark> i've got the whole thing sorted, except that i can't get grub to install itself on another partition
<mrpoundsign> trinkolade: working on it.
<killerk> i tried that
<Spark> i do grub-install /dev/hda2
<inuyashafreak> i can help
<killerk> but i couldnt find anything
<LethalPhoenix> kk
<Spark> and it waits for ages, eventually says everything is ok
<Pelo> !wireless | killerk
<ubotu> killerk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Spark> but then when i boot up, i get error 17
<Omni-> Openix - you mean the alternate?
<zero88> bulmer, im jsut nto able to connect to the net, my card is working fine i beleive by me being able to get incoming packets,i jstu cant send any packets
<Pelo> Spark,  try asking in #grub
<Openix> Omni-: yep
<Flannel> !raid | Omni-
<ubotu> Omni-: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<bulmer> zero88: can you tell me what you have and what you have done so far to troubleshoot?
<Omni-> oh great, more downloading with bandwidth I cant afford, lol
<magez> there is errors when i try to install some packages, so how can i remove those?!?!
<magez> Errors were encountered while processing:
<magez>  gforge-db-postgresql
<magez>  gforge-web-apache
<magez>  gforge-theme-starterpack
<magez> Errors were encountered while processing:
<magez>  gforge-db-postgresql
<magez>  gforge-web-apache
<mrpoundsign> trinkolade: that was it, needed to install the -restricted modules.
<magez>  gforge-theme-starterpack
<Flannel> !paste | magez
<magez> sorry
<ubotu> magez: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<trinkolade> mrpoundsign, well done, soldier
<yharrow> anyone know why wifi-radar detects and configures certain intel wireless pro connections but the standard network-admin does not?
<zero88> bulmer well ive tried sudo ifdown sudo ifup eth1, basically is all i have down. im not sure exactly what kind of card i have, but i use the ipw3945 drivers, they were working fine on dapper,but sence ive uppgraded i havent had to install them manually
<patrialt> macd i installed the nautilus files, how did you say to enable the root access to unzip again?
<killerk> ok i checked that website but i dont know where to find info on how to install a wireless card
<killerk> I have a netgear MA521 PCMCIA
<emilia> anyone feel like helping me out, i transferred some files from ubuntu, to xp, using ftp, and now i cant delete them off my xp machine, the error i get is that the file isnt found, i have a screenshot of the error as well
<emilia> http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sshotdelerrorbj3.jpg
<cryosphere> emilia: do you have a dual-boot machine
<emilia> cryosphere : no 2 seperate pcs
<bulmer> zero88: lets do some checking...what do you have in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/
<LethalPhoenix> hmm i found my answer
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm having a problem running Nethack-gnome. It errors:
<kitsuneofdoom> Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) serial 28140 error_code 8 request_code 62 minor_code 0
<kitsuneofdoom> Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) serial 28161 error_code 8 request_code 62 minor_code 0
<LethalPhoenix> but how do i open command prompt in ubuntu?
<emilia> LethalPhoenix : accessories -> terminal
<bulmer> LethalPhoenix: you can ctrl+alt+f1 and log on
<LethalPhoenix> thx
<killerk> cany anyone help me setup a Netgear MA521 PCMCIA Wireless card in Ubuntu?
<screechingcat> emilia: this is not a problem with ubuntu but with windows. try rebooting and deleting
<Music_Shuffle> LethalPhoenix, alt-f2 and type in 'gnome-terminal' works too. :)
<progek> My dad was having internet connection trouble so I tried using a live CD since it would isolate the problem. The internet did not work there either so I figured the wireless card went out (since it used to work fine, live cd or on his machine) we replaced the wireless card but still nothing. He was running dapper so I installed edgy hoping that would fix whatever problem but no luck. Any ideas? The light comes on the wireless card and und
<zero88> bulmer says no such file or directory
<emilia> screechingcat: yeah ive tried that, no luck, even a scandisk
<LethalPhoenix> emilia: that works for installing graphics right?
<LethalPhoenix> drivers*?
<emilia> LethalPhoenix: what do you mean installing graphics?
<bulmer> zero: what did you type exactly?
<LethalPhoenix> i want to install my S3 Twister Driver on ubuntu
<cables> progek, maybe it's the card slot...
<lgc> Flannel, don't backports become eventually part of the release, so that one gets them automatically with dist-upgrade?
<LethalPhoenix> but i found the code
<cryosphere> emilia: i had something like that happen in windows, Im not sure why, but what I did was put in a LiveCD into my windows machine, mounted my windows harddrive and deleted the files
<LethalPhoenix> i want to type it in =S
<emilia> LethalPhoenix: yes, you can type the commands to install the drivers there
<progek> you mean the pci slots? I tried all 4 of them :/
<LethalPhoenix> ah
<LethalPhoenix> kk
<progek> it's very strange
<cnmsales> Can any tell me why i cant get SU? Im trying to add ndiswrapper to etc/modules but its giving me a permissions error when trying to save
<emilia> cryosphere: how did you delete ntfs files from a live cd?
<Flannel> lgc: no.  backports never become part of the release.  Versions of software are always frozen
<istill316> hello again
<zero88> bulmer this      2.6.17-10-generic   is in /lib/firemware
<trinkolade> cnmsales, "sudo ..."?
<istill316> Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Stack.pm line 104, <GEN4> line 9.
<bulmer> cnmsales: do this  sudo su -   then you will become root..be very careful of commands you type after
<cnmsales> what command would i want to use?
<cnmsales> ty bulmer
<Flannel> cnmsales, bulmer, don't use that.  use sudo -i
<progek> I know the intergraded sound went out the same time the internet did (or around the same time) I installed another sound card to get that working. Could the problem be his mobo?
<Xenguy> cnmsales: sudo -i
<bulmer> zero88 then whats the subdir below it if any?
<cnmsales> k
<killerk> so can i get help on installing my wireless card?
<cables> !wifi | killerk
<ubotu> killerk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<inuyashafreak> sudo dpkg -i crossover-pro_6.0.0-2_i386.deb
<patrialt> im trying to extract a .zip package into a restricted directory, how can i gain access to copy the files? (a GUI solutions plz:P )
<inuyashafreak> woops
<cryosphere> emilia: yeah I guess I always used fat32, to make it easier to deal with linux
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm having a problem running Nethack-gnome. It errors:
<inuyashafreak> wrong window
<killerk> where do i go from there on how to setup a netgear MA521
<killerk> ?
<inuyashafreak> lol
<kitsuneofdoom> Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) serial 28140 error_code 8 request_code 62 minor_code 0
<bulmer> man, there must be a firesale of wireless cards..a handful is asking for help in installing it..lolz
<unity> how long should it take to mount an nfs share?
<kitsuneofdoom> Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) serial 28161 error_code 8 request_code 62 minor_code 0
<lgc> Flannel, then how is it that updating on the same release is never-ending? I mean, every couple of day there's something else to upgrade on the same release. What is what (in general) does change?
<Flannel> patrialt: er... a gui solution?  `gksudo nautilus` (alt-f2, then that).  BE CAREFUL
<Music_Shuffle> unity, not long?
<emilia> im so boned, that ugly folder on my desktop will never go away
<Xenguy> patrialt: if you don't have access, then you shouldn't have access  ?
<zero88> bulmer   ls /lib/firmware/2.6.17-10-generic
<zero88>    inside that is alot i wont be able to cut and paste it all,but my ipw3945 files are in there
<Flannel> lgc: they're all bugfixes and security fixes
<patrialt> xenguy im trying to install sound files into a game directory, a place i SHOULD have access :P
<Sharn> Hey, my friend is having trouble with the livecd booting. He says it gets done with the Ubuntu splash screen and loading bar, goes back to text for a second then displays something along the lines of "Unable, and RMG." Anyone ever seen something like it?
<killerk> is setting up a wireless card in ubuntu hard?
<bulmer> zero88 umm do this   lsmod | grep ipw
<zero88> bulmer well actually just ipw3945.ucode
<Xenguy> patrialt: get root then
<patrialt> Flannel someone was telling me about a nautilus-script where i can right click my desktop, go to script, then something else
<patrialt> do you know anything of this?
<patrialt> Heh, idk how to get root >.<
<zero88> bulmer ipw3945               124576  1
<zero88> ieee80211              35272  1 ipw3945
<patrialt> like...via the desktop enviroment
<Xenguy> patrialt: somebody just told you above
<killerk> is setting up a wireless card in ubuntu easy or difficult?
<patrialt> well yea, i know that way
<lgc> Flannel, and something like my Dapper's not being able to reproduce any sounds from You Tube is not considered a bug? (I'm really not trying to irritate you, but to learn something here.)
<unity> Music_Shuffle: it takes about 2 minutes here...is that normal?
<RaCarter> does anyone know if you need apache to install subversion server?
<Xenguy> patrialt: what Flannel said
<williammanda> can someone tell me how to set permissions on a folder
<bulmer> zero88 is there a /lib/firmware/`uname -r/ipw/default  dir?
<Music_Shuffle> unity, slow network connection? Sure :)
<Xenguy> williammanda: yes
<progek> williammanda chmod
<Muzik83> williammanda: what permissions do you wish to set?
<cnmsales> xenguy :  sudo -i cat "ndiswrapper" > /etc/modules gives permissions denied
<unity> Music_Shuffle: slow as a 100mbit, =(
<williammanda> no restrictions
<Flannel> lgc: flash7 (the dapper version of flash) is bloody old, and the method it uses for sound is antiquated and has issues.  The new one solves most of thoseproblems
<Xenguy> williammanda: and in *nix it is a directory :-)
<Music_Shuffle> unity, oh. Then its slow, yes.
<killerk> what is the best linux distro?
<Openix> chmod 777 myfolder
<Xenguy> cnmsales: do sudo -i first/separately
<bulmer> cnmsales: put everything after sudo in  "  "
<cnmsales> ahhhh
<cnmsales> ty
<Flannel> williammanda: you don't want to do that.
<Xenguy> np
<williammanda> ?
<killerk> so what do u guys think is the best linux distro?
<Flannel> williammanda: set no restrictions.  That, 99.9% of the time is a bad idea.
<progek> so any ideas what can be wrong with my dads machine? His internet is not working, new install of edgy, brand new wireless card, the network manager says it's active and the lights on the card itself are on.
<zero88> bulmer /lib/firmware/2.6.17-10-generic/ipw3945.ucode
<zero88>  /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw3945  /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw3945/ipw3945.ko
<zero88>   and under locations other then/lib/firmware
<Muzik83> williammanda: 777 will give anyone who has access to your system the ability to write and erase everything in that folder
<Openix> williammanda: chmod 755 myfolder is better
<Flannel> williammanda: what folder are you working on?
<williammanda> mythtv
<Xenguy> williammanda: you probably want something like 755 on most directories
<killerk> ... how difficult is setting up a wireless card in ubuntu?
<patrialt> idk which is worse, setting no restrictions, or having to use gksudo nautilus all the time to access
<williammanda> for the recordings
<progek> all other machines are working fine in our lan, even one which has a wireless card and edgy
<Xenguy> Flannel: it's not a folder; it's a directory :P
<williammanda> ty
<lgc> Flannel, OK, but that's then too much for being considered just a bug so it's not fixed with an update?
<Flannel> lgc: flash isn't open source, it's proprietary, we dont have the ability to chnge/patch/fix it
<Muzik83> for MythTV, there is only ever one user who needs to be able to write to that folder...  My system, that user is mythtv, so if I do a chown mythtv /var/lib/mythrecordings then a chmod 755 /var/lib/recordings/* that is the best way to set it up
<Flannel> lgc: macromedia (adobe) gives us a binary file and says 'here, use this'
<cnmsales> Xenguy: is it normal for /etc/modules to be empty?
<bulmer> zero88: and the problem is what again? you see packets going out but not going in?
<Flannel> patrialt: gksudo nautilus is better.  I know it seem like you're using it a lot now, but once you finish setting everything up, you'll use it rarely.
<patrialt> hehe yea
<patrialt> so far i haven't broken anything with gksudo yet
<zero88> bulmer no, the packets are comming in,well the ones that wireless routers send every second but i dont send any
<patrialt> terminal....now that's where i break stuff
<lgc> Flannel, I see. And their binary for Dapper turned out buggier than the one for Breezy, for example?
<Flannel> lgc: no.  the one for dapper and breezy are identical
<bulmer> zero88: how did you determine these?
<Pablo> so... I keep getting messege... hardware_random: connot enable rng... how do I fix?
<LethalPhoenix> thx GUYS, ive installed my S3 Twister Graphics!
<LethalPhoenix> =D
<TomHung> how do i fix a broken apt-get package install where the postinstall broke???
<cnmsales> should I be concerned that /etc/modules was empty?
<patrialt> why the codenames ? :( i'd rather have version #s :p
<lgc> Flannel, then why didn't it give me trouble with Breezy?
<zero88> bulmer watching the connection properties on eth1
<userundefined> TomHung: try running sudo apt-get autoclean
<screechingcat> TomHung: sudo apt-get install -f should fix any problems
<TomHung> did that
<bulmer> zero88 can you ping an outside address at all?
<TomHung> did both of those options
<zero88> bulmer no not whyle on wireless
<Flannel> lgc: because firefox was different, it used the old sound methods
<bulmer> zero88: can you try it now while on wireless?
<knoppix> can I ask a quick question about 6.10 desktop I cant find packages list, does it have overlay fs like usionfs or aufs?
<TomHung> its the post install that breaks
<zero88> bulmer, being wired but chenge my connection to wireless?
<Pie-rate> did a recent update break wireless internet?
<Openix> TomHung: Did you try dpkg-reconfigure <package name>
<lgc> Flannel, so did Opera? Because it's the same thing: no sound.
<Flannel> lgc: opera is also proprietary
<bulmer> zero88: if you want it troubleshooted..yeah
<Muzik83> knoppix: it uses squashfs
<Flannel> patrialt: Ubuntu does have version numbers, 6.06, 6.10, etc.  the codenames are used only in development
<zero88> bulmer let me try
<lgc> Flannel, and it's also mute on Dapper.
<patrialt> oic
<Pie-rate> my laptop's wifi stopped working a couple days ago, ath0 disappeared from ifconfig and iwconfig.
<patrialt> codenames confuse me :P
<patrialt> all i know...is i think im using edgy or something
<Pie-rate> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TomHung> Openix: graphviz-cairo is broken or not fully installed
<cables> lgc, are you using Flash 7 or 9?
<lgc> cables, how do I find that out quickly? (Flannel says it's Version 7).
<zero88> bulmer,while i have my ethernet cable still atached but am using the wireless connection ican still ping and use the iternet
<Xenguy> lgc: dpkg -l *flash*
<lgc> Xenguy, thanks.
<Openix> TomHung: Have you tried to uninstall and start again?
<bulmer> zero88: how do you know its going through the wireless and not through the wired?
<Xenguy> lgc: yw
<lgc> Xenguy, "No packages found matching flash."
<zero88> bulmer im not sure,i will disconnect nd try
<cables> lgc, change flash to flashplugin-nonfree
<TomHung> install the package? yes it wont remove
<Xenguy> lgc: you need to activate more repositories in synaptic I expect
<cables> Xenguy, it's not called flash
<cables> Xenguy, it's called flashplugin-nonfree
<Pablo> so... I keep getting messege... hardware_random: connot enable rng... how do I fix?
<lgc> Xenguy, they're all active.
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> Is there a way to change Read/write permissions at the partition level in Ubuntu?
<Xenguy> cables: you are talking to the wrong person
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> I thought I was able to do it in 6.06, but 6.10 gets rid of the disk-admin thing so not there.
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> I can't seem to start nautulis in sudo so I can't figure out how to do it.
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> I have installed pysdm but don't see it there either
<cables> Xenguy, wait, i didn't see the *'s.
<zero88> bulmer,nope not working
<Xenguy> cables: those are wildcards, and will reveal flashplugin-nonfree as well as other software
<zero88> bulmer not even getting my signla status
<Xenguy> cables: k
<cables> Xenguy, I just realized you had those there, sorry
<cables> lgc, how did you install flash?
<Xenguy> cables: no worries
<lgc> cables, I get a long output, but it basically says it's not there, I gather.
<cables> lgc, how did you install flash in the first place?
<TomHung> Openix: http://pastebin.com/883471
<cables> lgc, can you do "aptitude show flashplugin-nonfree | grep Version" in a terminal?
<TomHung> Openix: thats what i keep getting, remove, install, -f, etc
<lgc> cables, I don't remember! If I did, it was back when I was using Breezy.
<Openix> TomHung:I was going to suggest apt-get autoremove like the console you have suggested
<lgc> cables, Version: 7.0.63.3ubuntu3.
<cables> lgc, ok. Are you using Edgy now?
<dxdemetriou> can I force gnome to use the opengl from nvidia? It works good the beryl, but not the screensavers
<lgc> cables, I switched to Dapper not long ago.
<cables> lgc, ok
<TomHung> Openix: autoremove breaks in the same spot
<lgc> cables, that's why I'm still finding unresolved issues around.
<cables> lgc, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmultiverse%2Ff%2Fflashplugin-nonfree%2Fflashplugin-nonfree_9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1~dapper1_i386.deb&md5sum=9f431ca75c82218bf94b721217a75a7c&arch=i386&type=main
<cables> lgc, that will take you to a download thingy for flash 9
<varsendaggr> i need a good outlook type app
<cables> !evolution | varsendaggr
<ubotu> varsendaggr: evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<varsendaggr> ahhh
<pavs> I am trying to remove vsftp apt-get remove vsftp doesnt work :(
<dxdemetriou> can I disable the opengl from mesa?
<lgc> cables, I'm on it...
<cables> lgc, download the .deb file and install it
<Openix> TomHung: I would say you have bigger problems - post your problem to ubuntuforums.org
<cables> lgc, close firefox first though
<dyrne> pavs: its a small app ignore it :)
<betatux> varsendaggr, try Thunderbird from Mozilla
<TomHung> damnit
<muuhDBX> is ubuntu goiung to be the os on OLTPC ?
<pavs> dyrne I am trying to install a differant ftp server thats I want to remove it
<cables> muuhDBX, nope. Modified Fedora I think... but don't quote me on that
<TomHung> is there any way to manually remove it?
<cables> TomHung, what are you removing and what error do you get?
<muuhDBX> but you can install ubuntu also  ?
<TomHung> cables: http://pastebin.com/883471
<betatux> pavs, its vsftpd , notice the 'd' at the end : sudo apt-get remove vsftpd
<cables> muuhDBX, if it has a CD drive, which I don't think it does.
<dyrne> pavs: well you can sudo update-rc.d -f vsftpd remove  its only like a 1-200 k i think and that will stop it from running at boot.
<TomHung> cables: i can't remove the package, or install it, with or without -f
<yellat> anyone help with a wireless question? install/configuration issue
<cables> muuhDBX, it's fedora, just checked.
<muuhDBX> so ubuntu dosent suport net installs ? himmm
<cables> !ask | yell0w
<ubotu> yell0w: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cables> !ask | yellat
<ubotu> yellat: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pavs> ok worked thanks guys :)
<pavs> I missed the d
<dyrne> muuhDBX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<cables> lgc, how's that going?
<muuhDBX> OLTPC has some kind if net ?
<lgc> cables, I just finished installing it. Will Firefox recognize it without any further ado?
<cables> lgc, yep. try it.
<betatux> pavs . out of curiousity , which ftp server are you replacing vsftpd with ? vsftpd is fast and easy to configure , who replace ?
<dyrne> yellat: what was the problem with wireless?
<yellat> i tried using the guide on the forum to configure a laptop i just installed ubuntu on to use a wireless connection.  the issue is that the wireless adapter appears as eth1 and confuring it using the guide doesn't work.  iwlist scan gives a correct list of near by networks, so i know it works, sorta, just can't it to connect to anything.
<yellat> also, in iwlist it gives several adapters, some of which i'm not so sure are actually installed
<bulmer> yellat what does iwconfig  tells you?
<yellat> *iwconfig
<dyrne> yellat: from command line: sudo ifconfig eth1 up; sudo iwlist eth1 scan; sudo iwconfig eth1 essid linksys; sudo dhclient eth1
<yellat> l0 no extensions
<cables> lgc, did that work?
<bulmer> yellat thats it?
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> any way to change read/write permissions at the partiton level from an of the GUI programs (nautilus or pysdm) in 6.10
<lgc> cables let me just finish the song I'm listening...
<yellat> no
<pavs> betatux I dont know I am currently doind some research
<pavs> online
<bulmer> yellat: btw you need to respond with my nick.so i dont miss your responses
<yellat> theres an l0;eth0;eth1;sit1
<betatux> Rob59-Cinti-OH, partition level can't set file permissions , it's the filesystem that takes care of permissions .
<TomHung> how do i manually remove a package from apt-get db?
<bulmer> yellat: btw you need to respond with my nick.so i dont miss your responses
<dyrne> yellat: what model card? have you done sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) yet?
<cables> lgc, I don't have all day, come on... I just helped you with something, could you be so kind as to test it so I know if it worked, and if necessary, help you more?
<betatux> Rob59-Cinti-OH, you can however mount a filesystem read only as well ...
<yellat> it doesn't have net so sudo apt-apt get is a bit difficult
<yellat> i think?
<yellat> its an intell 200bg
<lgc> cables, It does!
<yellat> 2200bg*
<cables> lgc, cool.
<lgc> cables, I forgot to tell you THANK YOU, and Flannel too.
<arigold> ok - I have some questions - first - I am new to Ubuntu install - making the move on a thinkpad - want to su in a shell. Telling me authentication failed
<arigold> can I login to a shell as root?
<cables> lgc, no problem, I just got a little impatient :)
<carthik> arigold, use sudo -s -H
<betatux> TomHung, read : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Apt.2C_Software_and_Package_Basics
<yellat> bulmer eth1 gives wireless extensions
<dyrne> arigold: root is disabled. we normally just use sudo command, or sudo -i or sudo -s for root term
<arigold> thx carthik
<carthik> arigold, read the wiki page on sudo while you are at it :)
<carthik> np, arigold, and welcome
<yellat> dyrne it has no internet directly at the moment and won't till i get the wireless to work
<bulmer> yellat: does it have an ip address assigned?
<lgc> cables, now I'm on to watching (and listening) the video in question...:).
<yellat> bulmer how would i check that, i'm new to linux entirely
<arigold> ok next question as a new install - update claiming failed to fetch ... do I have to change the sources.list pointer?
<bulmer> yellat: iwconfig eth1
<pavs> I was following a Howto and somehow made a shorcut (link to) of a folder inside a folder ie /var/www/www/www everytime I click on www folder there is a shorcut of www inside the folder, not sure what I did . How do I remove it (not the folder but the link)
<yellat> bulmer its a 2200bg intel card which is common and easy to use from what i can tell
<carthik> arigold, depends, but maybe it is just a net connection problem?
<dyrne> yellat: the sit0 and eth1 showing up just makes me think its a driver problem. i had same problem with atheros once. i could scan but not connect.
<yellat> doesn't list one
<carthik> arigold, unless you edited sources.list to put something in that doesn;t work
<yellat> dyrne would make sense
<arigold> carthik - both attempts seem to designate the same update server.. do I have to manually suggest another or is that server down?
<carthik> arigold, not usually, no.
<Muzik83> yellat: i have a 2200bg on my laptop, it worked out of the box on the install... make sure you have the restricted modules in (type "dpkg -l | grep restricted" )
<arigold> OK - so there is a forum claiming the solution is "The sources.list had the debs pointed at breezy badger instead of dapper drake"
<Muzik83> yellat: im just looking at my configuration too, because from what i rember you need "firmware" for that card in order for everything to work right
<carthik> arigold, to try a different mirror, use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - but only if you are sure that your mirror seems to be down
<bulmer> Muzik83: which driver is used for that?
<Kristov> hi
<arigold> ubuntuforms topic 234843
<dyrne> yellat: yeah looking into it 2200bg has kernel support since dapper
<carthik> arigold, that is a ref to when after an update, the list points to the old release...
<arigold> carthik - doing so through command line get?
<yellat> muzik83 it says "dpkg: unkown options -1"
<carthik> arigold, ?
<Muzik83> bulmer: ipw2200 is its name
<Muzik83> that -L but lower case
<carthik> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<carthik> arigold, paste your error there^^
<carthik> and let me know, arigold...
<bulmer> yellat then do lsmod |grep ipw  to see if its driver is loaded
<varsendaggr> how do i export a calender from evolution?
<pavs> I was following a Howto and somehow made a shorcut (link to) of a folder inside a folder ie /var/www/www/www everytime I click on www folder there is a shorcut of www inside the folder, not sure what I did . How do I remove it (not the folder but the link)
<cables> pavs, delete the link?
<Muzik83> pavs: if you go in var, and do an ls -l ...does www show you its a link to www?  If so, just rm www from inside var should work
<arigold> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrorscarthik - ok. Is there a known FAST mirror?
<yellat> bulmer ipw2200 and ieee80211 show up
<carthik> arigold, no
<yellat> in the lsmod |grep ipw
<carthik> pavs, just open the dir up in nautilus, and delete the link.
<carthik> pavs, or in a terminal, browse to the dir with the link and say $rm <linkname>
<pavs> lrwxrwxrwx 1 pavs root         8 2007-02-17 22:28 www -> /var/www
<bulmer> yellat its a good sign, the driver is loaded, next, iwconfig  should show which wireless card it detects
<arigold> when I used to download knoppix from the german servers, for some reason, I ALWAYS maintained 250 to 230 KB transfer rates.. other always throttled down to 100 KB quickly.. never figured out why
<pavs> I shold just delete it?
<yellat> muzik83 whos to non free and one restricted
<pavs> ok
<arigold> be back in a few
<Openix> TomHung: Find the broken package in synaptic then right click and see what it depends on the check you have all these installed
<carthik> pavs, yeah
<cryosphere> someone please give me the quick and dirty intro to syslog
<pavs> thanks guys
<yellat> bulmer the iwconfig doesn't give any sign that it has it working properly though
<TomHung> Openix: i can't install anything.. it tries to finish that package
<bulmer> yellat: whats shows up inside  /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<arigold> carthik - what do I download to do this update?I am running 6.06 which is .. called?
<estupendocero> what's a good way to transfer files between a windows box and ubuntu on the same LAN without enabling sharing on the windows box?
<arigold> I am in /dists
<Openix> TomHung: Ah - drat
<Muzik83> yellat: oen thing, have you tried rebooting the computer?  If i am connected to wireless at home, and i drive to school without disconnecting, i cant connect at all to school until i reboot (or remove all the modules and re-insert them... rebooting is easier!).  Before restarting, try the other suggestions (consider it a last-ditch try)
<estupendocero> Before you ask, I agree that it is dumb not to just enable sharing
<cyris> estupendocero: use ftp
<carthik> arigold, which is called Dapper Drake. lsb_release -a is the command you can use to find out your release name etc.... or $cat /etc/issue
<Muzik83> estupendocero: use ftp, or if you have openssh-server on your linux machine, use a program called WinSCP
<yellat> bulmer auto l0;iface eth0;auto eth1;eth2;ath0;wlan0;eth 0
<yellat> muzik83 i tried retarting
<estupendocero> Muzik83, cyris, thanks - what's a good, slim ftp server? I looked at ftpd, but it's more powerful than I need or want
<Muzik83> ok scratch that then :p
<Frogzoo> estupendocero: use ftp - but what's wrong with enabling sharing & samba?
<pavs> how do you execute an .sh file?
<estupendocero> Muzik83, I'll try winscp, thanks
<gerald> ##c
<estupendocero> Frogzoo, my roommate is on crack :)
<Openix> TomHung: apt-get --purge remove
<cyris> pavs: i think sh ./script ?
<Muzik83> pavs ./script.sh
<pavs> ./ftpd_ui.sh
<pavs> ./ftpd_ui.sh: Permission denied
<cyris> chmod +x
<Muzik83> pavs: chmod u+x ftpd_ui.sh
<Openix> TomHung: followed by package name
<estupendocero> okay, thanks everyone
<bulmer> yellat: your iwconfig does not indicate which interface it uses for wireless? or was it eth1 ?
<yellat> eth1
<yellat> bulmer eth1
<cyris> yellat whats up ?
<TomHung> Openix: still breaks....
<bulmer> yellat then if you do iwlist eth1 scan  you can detect AP ?
<pavs> thanks whats the function of chmod?
<yellat> yes, i can about 28 of them
<yellat> bulmer 28 aps
<cyris> pavs: to change permissions on files
<pavs> tnx
<yellat> cryis wireless fun
<Muzik83> yellat: what does this do.... iwconfig eth1 essid "Your SSID" key 0000000000 ....where 0000000 is your key if you have one, or omit key and the zeros if you havea n open network
<cyris> yellat, wpa?
<elyon225> pavs: It changes the permissions of files.  Check 'man chmod' or 'chmod --help'
<bulmer> yellat then which is the one is yours? connect to yours and not someone else AP
<pavs> ok eylon255 :)
<murdoc> Anyone know how I can change my meta key?
<yellat> cryis wpa
<TomHung> Openix:  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<Muzik83> yellat: that key thing doesnt work wtih wpa, scratch that idea
<Openix> TomHung: You could try downloading the deb file from the ubuntu repository site and issue a dpkg -i <filename>
<TomHung> humm
<bulmer> yellat your AP is enabled for WPA ?
<yellat> muzik83 wasn't sure on that
<arigold> carthik - thanks for the name info. OK, I am in the /dists/dapper-updates and I am trying to figure out if I am to go into /universe ?
<yellat> bulmer yes
<pavs> man I spend more time with ubuntu that I do with my girlfriend, man this is bad... :)
<yellat> bulmer works with several computers and a wii
<elyon225> pavs: That will pass... I'm so bored right now :)
<macd> Openix, he should use aptitude or dpkg (force) <shudder>
<bulmer> yellat before you do this advance stuff..try turning off WPA so at least you can get your client to connect okay?
<arigold> or bigger files seem to be in /dapper/universe
<carthik> arigold, what are you upto?
<carthik> arigold, in simple terms, explain what you want to do...
<yellat> bulmer one sec to try that
<cyris> yellat: install wpasupplicant and network-manager-gnome, un-comment all network devices in /etc/network/interfaces except loop back and restart
<cyris> yellat: you should be good to go then
<TomHung> Openix: you got a link to the reposite?
<arigold> I am trying to grab the updates from a different server than the Software Updates widget.. it seems to want to grab them from  91.189.89.182 80
<bulmer> yellat maybe try cyris suggestion, i dont do WPA ..but i can assist without the secure stuff
<arigold> which is telling me failed to fetch
<Flannel> arigold: you'll need to change your sources.list
<murdoc> How  can I make my meta the alt key?
<arigold> lol - ok ..
<Flannel> arigold: oh, if it failed, you sure there's a repos there?
<cyris> bulmer: sorry i didnt mean to jump on your help, i just got wpa going like 2mins ago with those instructions
<Muzik83> yellat: ya i dont do wpa yet either, actually my access point at home has the ssid "FREE WIFI"
<arigold> no, I am not sure... where is there?
<pavs> in three weeks ever since I installed ubuntu I learned how to configure SSH, configure apache, install and configure FTP , assign domain to a dynamic ip address to make my pc a server. installed wiki onit . not bad :)
<bulmer> cyris why do you suggest to uncomment all the interfaces in the /etc/network/interfaces except lo ?
<Openix> TomHung: give me a min
<FantasticFoo> how can i take a delayed screenshot -other- than gnome-panel-screenshot
<Muzik83> pavs: isnt it fun? ^^
<pavs> next installing DNS and learn how to configure firewall
<cyris> bulmer: network-manager didn't seem to work for me if i didnt
<bulmer> cyris: i may have read that wrong..uncomment means do enable you meant right?
<carthik> arigold, open the file /etc/apt/sources.list - that is where the sources are listed
<Flannel> arigold: oh.  sorry.  I misread your original statement.  What mirror are you currently using?
<bulmer> to*
<TomHung> Openix: i downloaded it, and dpkg -i it and still same
<cyris> bulmer: naa, uncomment them #
<pavs> muzik its awesome never had so much fun in windows, in windows everything was way too easy, I needed a challenege
<carthik> arigold - and then you will see the urls which can be replaced if you like.
<bulmer> cyris in linux uncomment means remove those # signs
<cyris> pavs: heh windows is plently of WORK for me
<cyris> bulmer: ah!! your right, sorry tired :S
<Openix> TomHung: damn
<arigold> carthik - I was using the default<?> of software update - which is pointed to  91.189.89.182 80
<cyris> comment out those interfaces and reboot :S
<Openix> TomHung: I suggest ubuntuforums.org
<Pie-rate> so did a recent update break wifi? i wasn't able to read slashdot in cs 311 because my laptop's wifi didn't work
<bulmer> cyris: ahh okay, thats more like it..removing the interface definitions seems not right at first..
<arigold> carthik - but I also was looking over the url that you gave to me.. which lead me to a close server for download.. but I guess I have to change sources?
<arigold> carthik - I will try and edit sources.. be right back
<carthik> arigold, after you change the urls, run apt-get update once.
<carthik> arigold- $sudo apt-get update
<FantasticFoo> i want to take a screenshot of what happens when i put my mouse over something, and somehow gnome-panel-screenshot messes it up
<cyris> buler: sorry about that hah, well give that a go and let me know how it goes. WPA was a pain to get going a few months ago, but i got it going with one google and 2mins of my time.
<pavs> cyris with windows I reached a point that there was not much challenge left for me. Other than security ofcourse. But than IMO anyone with half brain can secure their windows system if they want to. Just dont go online
<FantasticFoo> is there like a key combo to take a screenshot in gnome?
<cyris> pavs: dont go online? everything i do is online :D
<bulmer> cyris what is the link to that tutorial to enable WPA?
<iamtheric> yeah
<iamtheric> printscrn
<Muzik83> FantasticFoo: print screen button
<FantasticFoo> wtH
<cyris> http://www.itlabs.umn.edu/help/network/wireless-linux-wpa.php
<FantasticFoo> i tried it and it still messes the screenshot up
<pavs> This is my first time with linux after 5 years. Onlye reason I stopped linux five years ago after using it for 2 weeks was because I thought KDE was mad ugly :)
<FantasticFoo> what other screenshot commands are there
<bulmer> okay thanks cyris
<Muzik83> FantasticFoo: what are you trying to screenshot?
<cyris> pavs: well you have choice
<emark2k> I am hoping for some basic direction, and willing to look for the deeper details...but don't know where to begin with a wireless question too... I installed Ubuntu yesterday on a laptop with no ethernet or wifi card on the mobo or in the PC card slots.  ( It looks beautiful BTW, my first ) I bought a WIFI card today and put it in...it isn't recognized but I didn't install any networking software during the install.  So, should I t
<Frogzoo> pavs: 5 yrs ago, desktop wasn't a priority
<FantasticFoo> Muzik83: what happens when i mouse-over something
<dewey> good day mates
<iamtheric> see ya
<pavs> well I am glad it looks better now, even KDE
<FantasticFoo> dammit! i keep getting these messages from firefox saying "firefox is already running, but not responding, please restart"
<FantasticFoo> its soo annoying
<MindControl84> thats why it can be made nicer ..since we have a lot more power then 5 years ago :)
<cyris> emark2k: well, id first check to see if modules haves been loaded for your card
<cyris> emark2k: what kind of card is it?
<yellat> bulmer i'm tried using it without wpa/wep/etc doens't work now either, does show up on the router
<yellat> bulmer the sid is properly detected, router gives it an ip
<bulmer> yellat: it shows up on the router as a client connected?
<Muzik83> FantasticFoo: not sure on the mouse screenshots, sorry
<yellat> bulmer router doesn't give that much info
<emark2k> Cyris:  I typed the "iwconfig" and said "no wireless extensions after "lo" and "sit0"
<emark2k> Card is a Zyxel ZyAir G-102
<arigold> carthik - do I need to touch the file?
<pavs> I stopped using wep because of the same reason it doesnt work somehow
<arigold> carthik - sources.list ?
<Openix> TomHung: This may sound stupid but have you done a reboot?
<cyris> yellat: ifconfig, check what info your receiving from the router.
<yellat> bulmer router has assigned it an ip on its end, the iwconfig doesn't list an ip
<bulmer> yellat: your router has a DHCPD right? it doles out ip addresses
<yellat> ya, it does
<yellat> one second, cops
<TomHung> Openix: i'll try it...
<cyris> emark2k: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsZyxel
<cyris> emark2k: looks like your card should be working out of the box no?
<Kemi> ALLO
<SoulinEther> hey
<cyris> yellat: did you install network-manager-gnome?
<pbureau> Evening everyone
<SoulinEther> anybody know what I should do to install my new DVD rom drive ?
<arigold> carthik - it is still failing... and I checked to see if the url was up and running... still says Failed .. failed to fetch
<pavs> any second coice other than vsftp guys?
<yellat> cryis it has no networking/internet till this works
<SoulinEther> so that it is recognized or automounted, whatever i need?
<arigold> carthik - wait - it shows failed to fetch because the changes I see from a cat command are not being used..
<yellat> bulmer it has an ip, seems to be different then what the router thinks
<cyris> yellat: wire the box in then ?
<emark2k> Cyris:  I had seen that, and hoped it would.  I didn't install any Networking options yesterday as didn't have any and didn't want it to get hung up looking for a connection...it is an old laptop w/o ethernet built in...  I should probably just rerun the installation CD??  Or can I just run that segment of the installer?
<arigold> I ## the default values and replaced them with a working server.. but the software update wants to use the old...
<yellat> bulmer, nevermind, is the one it thinks it is, some one else connected to the network allready
<bulmer> yellat then its not getting it from your AP, maybe from a neighboring AP
<bulmer> yellat next is to check  netstat -ran result if the gateway is correct
<cyris> emark2k: yeah you could de a reinstall
<cyris> do
<simpla> Hi
<Openix> TomHung: Try this too,  dpkg remove force-depends force-remove-reinstreq <package name>
<yellat> bulmer, checked the /etc/network/interfaces had a bit of gunk in there from an eariler try, found junk in eth1, deleted it, works without encrption
<cyris> yellat: so now go grab that network-manager-gnome
<emark2k> Cyris:   will give it a shot... Many Thanks.
<bulmer> yellat: okay you are on your way..I dont know much about WPA..
<cyris> emark2k: no prob
<yellat> cryis you got wpa to work you said correct?
<ugNexus> anyone here speak spanish ?
<ugNexus> alguien ahbla espaol ?
<cyris> yellat: yup
<pavs> what do you guys think about pureftp?
<SoulinEther> pavs: what about it? Lol
<yellat> cryis do you have a link to that tutorial?
<MindControl84> try #ubuntu-es ugNexus
<pavs> compare to vsftp?
<cyris> yellat: http://www.itlabs.umn.edu/help/network/wireless-linux-wpa.php
<SoulinEther> pavs: nah, never tried it. I'm a fan of vsftp for now :P
<lgc> ugNexus, s, pero si hablas espaol aqu, te vetan.
<arigold> carthik - are you there? I am trying to update the sources.list file and when I rerun the software update, it claims.. could not download all repsository indexes. No longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems.
<SoulinEther> what does vetan mean? :P
<mackinac> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ugNexus> hazme query porfavor
<cyris> pavs: i found vsftp easy to admin, havent used pureftp in a while.
<cyris> pavs: but beyond that, no idea.
<lgc> SoulinEther, vetar =~ to oust
<SoulinEther> ah, i see
<cyris> pavs: ftp is old, sftp would be the better choice, thats if you have open-ssh installed
<pavs> i have openssh installed
<arigold> ok - anyone know what I cannot get dapper to update once freshly installed on a thinkpad? I am writing from the new install shell / irc... so I know that the network is running
<ugNexus> te envie un query <lgc>... me lees ?
<cyris> pavs: and like someone said earlier to you, winscp is a good file transfering client for windows.
<tovella> I know it's late (here in New York City, anyway), and there may not be many people online on a Saturday night (early Sunday morning), but I've been searching for weeks for a solution to this problem:
<tovella> I set up a computer (for my 7yr old Godson) using Ubuntu and some educational software.  His older brothers use the same computer, and usually forget to logout after looking at adult material.  Does anyone have any ideas about a way to implement an "auto-logout" feature for x-sessions?
<sethk> arigold, haven't seen anything like that on my thinkpad
<pavs> windows....?
<cyris> pavs: then go get winscp for windows and connect :D
<lgc> ugNexus, let me log in (I always forget how...).
<sethk> tovella, easiest way is to set up a screen saver and turn on password protection for it
<pavs> I dont use windows anymore...
<SoulinEther> tovella, I dunno what to say
<arigold> sethk - what version of ubuntu did you install?
<cyris> pavs: my bad, wrong person :S
<pavs> three comp with ubuntu installed
<cyris> pavs: man im tired haha
<SoulinEther> tovella : that is a horrible situation though
<pavs> :) no prob
<sethk> arigold, originally?  I forget, it was about a year ago
<SoulinEther> tovella: screensaver with password is one option for sure
<lgc> How do I log in? "/msg nickserv what?
<Muzik83> arigold: if you have one repository which is temporarily down in your sources.list, it will cause that error..  Usually I ignore it, and when the repo comes back up its gone (you just wont have access to the packages from that repo after that error)
<sethk> lgc, identify
<tovella> sethk: I tried the screen lock thing, but then my Godson can't login without his brother's passwords.
<lgc> sethk, and then the password?
<pavs> tovella if it makes you feel better I am in NYC :)
<sethk> lgc, I believe so.  freenode has help for irc commands
<arigold> sethk - what is the result of these commands on your machine - lsb_release -a
<arigold> sethk - and uname -ar
<sethk> arigold, hang on
<tovella> pavs: we have more than one thing in common.
<sethk> arigold, the kernel I know, I'm running 2.6.18
<pavs> you bet :)
<cyris> tovella: you could have it auto shut-down..
<SoulinEther> cyris has a good point.
<SpAwN> tovella, use the screen saver...then have your god son use ctrl alt  backpsace to close the session so he can log in
<Muzik83> tovella: what about a second screen, and switching using ctrl+alt+f8 to get to it, do you know anything about this way?
<sethk> pavs, I'm in new york also, but why would that make anyone feel better?
<tovella> cyris: yes, that would work.
<tovella> Sp
<sethk> arigold, it's at work, I can't tell you that until monday, sorry.
<silya> Hi all! Howto get access trough vnc to my desktop? When I launch tighvncserver he creates session on host:1, but I need direct access to current X session
<sethk> tovella, it would be fairly easy to create a process that kills the X server
<arigold> sethk - ok, thanks..
<tovella> SpAwN: that might work too.
<sethk> tovella, if you kill the X server and gdm, then it goes back to the login screen after auto-restarting
<Muzik83> silya: try x11vnc -passwd $1 -display :0
<Muzik83> er
<cyris> tovella: you may be able to pull something like that if you where using acpi.
<Muzik83> silya: try x11vnc -passwd APasswordHere -display :0
<jwtod1> anyone know how to bring up the ui config editor?
<SoulinEther> tovella: try a whip on those older brothers :P
<SpAwN> tovella, that way he can get to the login screen without seeing anything you dont want him too.....
<pavs> he said I know it's late (here in New York City, anyway), and there may not be many people online on a Saturday night (early Sunday morning),  That why I said that as a joke :)
<arigold> anyone know how to alter the server designation for sources.list without software update giving a could not download all respository indexes?
<ytoox> hi, how do you apply a diff patch?
<jwtod1> running gnome and would like to tweak the splash screen.
<tovella> SoulinEther: I've tried that, but now they are bigger than me...  They might just kick my @%#$%$.
<Muzik83> arigold: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ...place a # in front of anything you dont want it to use
<yellat> cryis okay, evidently i need to install the network-manager-gnome, not sure if apget works on here either, it does have net
<silya> "A VNC server is already running as :0" - but I have not access to this session
<SoulinEther> tovella: then i'm fresh out of ideas, sorry, heh
<sapage> !mtool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtool - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arigold> Muzik83 - did so.. wonder if I need to open a specific unique port on the firewall for software update
<Muzik83> silya: you need to do that as the same user who is logged into the desktop, is that whats wrong?
<tovella> SpAwN: I think that may a really good solution CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<Muzik83> arigold: nope updates are just like surfin the web... are none of your repositories working?
<dyrne> silya: su - username -c "vncserver -kill :0"
<arigold> muzik - correct...
<SpAwN> tovella, would be easy for him to rember......wont realy mess anything up.... its what i would probly do
<cyris> tovella: i think theres a program called autologout
<arigold> none - meaning the one that was default on the distro 6.06 and one that I surfed directly to in Canada
<Gunny> Evening
<Gunny> Everytime I try and run apt
<ytoox> hi, how do you apply a diff patch?
<Gunny> I get the following error
<Gunny> "E: The package sun-java5-bin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<Gunny> Anyone seen this before?
<Macintork> a
<Macintork> sdf
<Macintork> s
<Macintork> sf
<Macintork> fds
<Macintork> fsdaf
<Macintork> sd
<Macintork> fsd
<SpAwN> Gunny, maby try remobing it
<Macintork> fs
<Macintork> f
<Macintork> saf
<Macintork> sadfsa
<cyris> yellat: you should be good to go now if you on the net, apt-get should work fine
<Macintork> f
<Macintork> saf
<SpAwN> lol
<Macintork> sad
<Macintork> fas
<Macintork> dfas
<timthelion> anyone know of a program good for matrix manipulation in mathematics?
<SpAwN> nice flood.
<Macintork> f
<Macintork> sadf
<Gunny> remobing?
<Macintork> sad
<Macintork> fas
<Macintork> df
<Macintork> sdaf
<Macintork> as
<Macintork> f
<Macintork> asf
<SpAwN> HAHA
<cyris> :P
<Gunny> Geeze
<arigold> :P
<SpAwN> dumbass flooded himself off
<JohnM> Lol
<arigold> lemming
<Muzik83> apparently Macintork got his keyboard working lol
<Frogzoo> timthelion: apt-get search matrix
<Openix> obviously having trouble remembering shuttleworth irc alias
<SpAwN> man last 2 days ive seen 10x more spam
<Gunny> Spawn: what do you mean by remobing?
<arigold> spawn - me too
<tovella> cyris: couldn't find a program called autologout, but I think the idea of CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE could work just find - until something else comes about.
<timthelion> Frogzoo that didn't give me anything usefull
<Muzik83> arigold: not sure why *none* of them would be working... they go through http, so you shouldnt have to do anything on the firewall side
<JohnM> I heard he's been causing trouble in other linux channels as well.
<SpAwN> Gunny, oh sorry removing......
<arigold> Muzik - did you have to alter this yourself? Is this an unusual edit or a regular change?
<Gunny> Ahh
<Gunny> When I try to remove it
<Gunny> I get the same error :P
<yellat> cryis tried "sudo apt-get network_manager_gnome" gives e: invalid operation...
<Muzik83> tovella: what abou tteaching the older boys how to do "switch user" rather than logging the current session out... then ctrl+alt+f7 is your first login session, ctrl alt f8 is your second, and so on... then just put a screensave/password lock on the "adult oriented" session
<Muzik83> tovella: then your godson can do ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to his session (or f8 or wherever he was(
<arigold> Muzik - it wants to get it from us.archive.ubuntu.com and the one I inserted ubuntu.mirror.rafal.ca
<cyris> tovella: http://masand.sourceforge.net/
<jwtod1> anyone know the command for the ui gnome config editor? vs cmd line gconftool-2?
<Muzik83> arigold: mines a custom sources.list... im in canada too, just checked and all was well.. and it always goes through http (it may go through ftp sometimes too, not 100% sure)
<cyris> tovella: well maybe :S haha
<cyris> yellat: apt-get install
<arigold> Muzik - I think ftp is designated by the URl prefix..anyway...
<cyris> yellat: apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<`sam`> this xchat sucks...
<tovella> cyris: I was able to "autologout" from a shell, by changing adding a setting in /etc/profile ... I'll look at the website you provided, thanks.
<SpAwN> xchat ftw!
<cyris> tovella: np
<arigold> good night. everyone..
<Muzik83> `sam`: im using irssi, so no complaints from you! :p
<yellat> cryis can't find the package
<timthelion> yes, but I, I use zenirc on emacs
<`sam`> ftw?
<timthelion> for the win
<cyris> yellat: edit your sources and enable universe ect.
<SpAwN> `sam`, for the win...its a gaming term.
<cyris> yellat: im not sure what list the package was on, i can post you my sources file if you want.
<lgc> Does anyone know how to invoke the options list on Firefox?
<phatrabbit> if i just format the Drive that ubuntu was on will that uninstall it properly ?
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> Any way to change permissions on a file system from Nautilus or Pysdu in 6.10.
<Rob59-Cinti-OH> The permission choices are all greyed out.
<Muzik83> lgc: "options list" as in the about:config list?
<zoli2k> lgc: about:config
<tovella> wow, i can't believe how many great responses i got on a late saturday night (no responses during the daytime).  ... you guys (and gals) are great. thanks so much.
<solid_liquid> what's the name of the next version of ubuntu again?
<pavs> whats the command to show a list opf processes (not TOP)
<zoli2k> lgc: just open this URL
<lgc> Muzik83, zoli2k , thanks!
<Muzik83> pavs: ps -ef
<cyris> tovella: i hope that /etc/profile crap works out for ya
<pavs> tnx
<phatrabbit> Ubuntu feisty
<Muzik83> pavs or -aux
<solid_liquid> phatrabbit: thanks!
<tovella> cyris: id didn't. ...only worked for terminal sessions.
<pavs> like ps -aux better :)
<phatrabbit> if i just format the Drive that ubuntu was on will that uninstall it properly ?
<cyris> tovella: hrm, well you may need to script something to check if the xsession has been idled for x amount of time, then kill it or something along those lines...
<yellat> bulmer cryis thanks for the help, i think i may have it now
<macd> such a script would be pretty trivial
<Muzik83> phatrabbit: nothing lives through a reformat (unless you got law inforcement after you), so yes, that would get rid of everything
<phatrabbit> ok ta
<cyris> yellat: no prob man
<bulmer> yellat: okay good luck
<phatrabbit> Muzik83: thats not entirely true :)  you can recover from a format, but thanks i am gonna get rid of dapper 6.06 and put on 6.10
<Muzik83> true true
<tovella> cyris: that's what i was trying to do.  I did something like this, (and added it to /etc/crontab), but i'm not learned enough to get it to work properly: if(/dev/event0 && /dev/event1 && /dev/mice && /dev/mouse0 == inactive 600s)
<tovella> logout
<Muzik83> "Without specialized tools for recovering data, formatting erases everythign" ... i stand corrected!
<cyris> tovella: im not a great scripter,  id post in the ubuntu forums :S
<tovella> anyway, thank you all so much.  I think CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE is what I'll have to teach him how to do.
* betatux is listening to: Shakira - Fijacin Oral Vol.1 - Dia Especial (Artista Invitado Gustavo Cerati) - (1:11/4:22)
<Gunny> E: The package sun-java5-bin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<ardchoille> betatux: Please disable that script in this channel.
<Gunny> Anyone?
<betatux> ardchoille, yes it was by accident :) , just installed it and wanted a test
<ardchoille> betatux: Ah, ok :)
<Muzik83> Gunny: you need to add a repository to your sources.list which has that in it... i have it in mine, you can have a copy of my sources.list if you want (since im not sure which repository it is in)
<betatux> ardchoille, i can't even understand the language lol
<Gunny> Muz: Sure, can you e-mail or post it to me?
<Gunny> Gunny@Gunny.org
<cyris> Gunny: use automatix to install sun java
<Gunny> ?
<cyris> gunny: its really easy with that application.
<Gunny> How?
<cyris> gunny: http://www.getautomatix.com/
<Flannel> Gunny: dont use automatix, it's real easy to install manually
<Flannel> cyris, please don't recommend automatix.
<tovella> ardchoille: I installed sun-java5-plugin, and it automatically installed the sun-java5-bin.
<Muzik83> Gunny: http://www.pastebin.ca/361613
<ardchoille> !automatix | Gunny
<ubotu> Gunny: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Gunny> Cyris: I'm running Ubuntu Server
<Gunny> I don't have a gui :P
<Muzik83> Gunny: its a real messay sources.list, so back yours up first
<ardchoille> cyris: Please do not recommend automatix in this channel.
<Flannel> !java | Gunny
<ubotu> Gunny: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<cyris> sorry everyone, didnt know it was such a big issue
<Muzik83> Gunny: or do what ubotu just said :p
<cyris> well, you dont have a gui, so that wouldn't work out then.
<Gunny> Thanks for the suggestion though cyris
<Flannel> cyris: everything that breaks operating systems is an issue ;)
<lgc> Muzik83, zoli2k, how do I modify the path to Java on Firefox?
<cyris> Flannel: misconfiguration by users breaks operating systems, i havent had a single issue with automatix
<cyris> Flannel: but whatever
<Flannel> !worksforme | cyris
<ubotu> cyris: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<tovella> ardchoille: i have the "restricted", "multiverse", and "backports" repositories enabled...  not sure which one is required for sun-java5.
<cyris> ubotu: what are you talking about ? hah.
<ardchoille> tovella: I don't know anything about java, never used it.
<Flannel> cyris: it breaks a good deal of systems immediately, and even more during upgrades.  Just because you've dodged the bullet doesn't make it safe
<Gunny> I just uncommented the restricted repo from my sources.list
<Gunny> updating, maybe that'll help
<Flannel> Gunny: java is in multiverse, not restricted
<jwtod1> i installed java via synaptic fine
<Gunny> ahh, k
<Muzik83> ah
* Muzik83 learns 
<jwtod1> if u just want the runtime go w/ the jre. if u want to dev (ie compile) u need the jdk
<cyris> Flannel: im not going to debate this with you cause i simply dont care.
<Gunny> My aim is as much stability as possible, so I didn't wanna add repos that could break the system
<lgc> Muzik83, zoli2k, how do I modify the path to Java on Firefox?
<Flannel> Gunny: multiverse won't break your system, it's still an official repository
<roby_tj> hgtyyyy
<zoli2k> lgc: You can link the java plugin in to the mozilla plugin directory
<Muzik83> lgc: not sure, i'd modify my whole path... export PATH=/path/to/java/bin:$PATH then run firefox
<ardchoille> Flannel: Are universe and backports also "official"?
<tovella> ardchoille: sorry , that message should have been addressed to Gunny.
<Muzik83> lgc: but thats not the right answer probably
<tovella> Gunny: I installed sun-java5-plugin, and it automatically installed the sun-java5-bin.
<rpc> does anyone use SATA drive on VIA powered mobo with success? mine is pretty slow, like 4MB/s max
<zoli2k> lgc:  ln -s <path-to-  javaplugin_oji.so >  ~/.mozilla/plugins/  ,
<zoli2k> lgc: or: # ln -s <path-to-java-plugin> /opt/firefox/plugins/
<zoli2k> lgc: globally
<tempubun> hi all
<berom> hi
<tempubun> is there a #ubuntu-ppc channel?
<tovella> rpc: wishing i could afford a mobo with SATA. : )
<ingrix> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ingrix> tempubun, go there
<tempubun> ingrix: ta
<lgc> Muzik83, zoli2k, isn't there a way to do it from within Firefox?
<Gunny> k
<Gunny> That fixed it :D
<rpc> tovella one day you will :) and then you stay away from VIA powered boards :)
<bwilson> How can I restart my network connectin through terminal?
<lgc> Muzik83, zoli2k, (that's why I asked about "about:config").
<Muzik83> bwilson: ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<cyris> bwilson: /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<Flannel> ardchoille: of course universe is.  backports is also, I believe.  If it's not, it's more of a "pseudo official", it's hosted by the official mirrors.
<Muzik83> bwilson: where eth0 is your network interface you want to restart
<tovella> rpc: agreed... i have 4 of them, and they all disappoint me.
<zoli2k> lgc: if you installed java via the package system the should be everything ok.
<ardchoille> Flannel: Ah, ok.
<rpc> tovella this nice sata 300 giger acts like an 10 years old disk
<rpc> tovella slow as hell and i don't know what is wrong
<zoli2k> lgc: See the non-official ubuntu guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_v5.0_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<jwtod1> is there a ui equivalent of gconftool-2?
<ardchoille> rpc: Does top show anything interesting?
<tovella> rpc: i have about 6 pc's but they're all old stuff i found in the garbage.  I use Ubuntu on all of them.
<ardchoille> jwtod1: Yes, gconf-editor
<tempubun> k, so no ubuntu-ppc
<tempubun> k, so no ubuntu-ppc
<ingrix> tempubun: it doesn't seem that way
<jwtod1> ahh ... thx ardchoille. i'm running now :)
<rpc> ardchoille hm quite massive cpu usage when i transfer to a remote ftp backup server and the speed is being very limited because of the drive that can hardly push more than 4MB/s... besides that nothing in top that looks interesting
<tempubun> indeed, installed 6.10.ubuntu-ppc on a G3 new world iBook, X wont start
<ingrix> tempubun: Is it a desktop or a laptop?
<tempubun> laptop
<ingrix> Sorry, irrelevant question
<rpc> tovella i love free pcs too :)
<lgc> zoli2k, thanks.
<Muzik83> rpc: whats causing that massive cpu usage?
<ingrix> Try channel #ubuntu-laptop
<tempubun> k
<lgc> Muzik83, thanks, too.
<rpc> Muzik83 a simple file transfer - seems like this sata drive sucks up half of my 4600+
<ingrix> tempubun: I'm not sure what luck you will have, but you might get something
<rpc> Muzik83 it's very slow and it uses tons of cpu when reading/writing
<bwilson> Muzik83:  How about for a wireless connection?
<zoli2k> rpc: DMA problem ?
<tempubun> ingrix: i might, can only try, 8-)
<rpc> zoli2k i thought so too.. it acts like dma was off but in sata it's on by default and you can't even control that
<beta-> Hello :)
<ingrix> tempubun: so what's your problem, anyways?
<tovella> rpc: i'm hoping to go back into the world of professional paid PC support, so i can make some money.   I expect to be able to buy a newer PC in the near future.  For now, the best I have is a 1.6GHz P4, with a GB of RAM.  It works well for me.
<Muzik83> bwilson: not sure on that, i'd use the /etc/init.d/network that the others suggested which will do everything... you could try ifdown wlan0 (or eth1, or ath0 or whatever your wireless is called)
<ingrix> I am not familiar with powerpc, but I might be able to make a couple suggestions
<tempubun> ingrix: X won't start, pretty basic, since i am not really familiar with using ppc, is a bit hard to fault find
<rpc> tovella where is that garbage with P4s located at? i will be there soon ;)
<ingrix> And you got the powerpc image, right?
<tempubun> i did
<rpc> tovella and yes, paid pc support is good money and always will be
<Muzik83> tempubun: what does the output from the attempted xserver say, or do you not even get that blue screen thinger?
<zoli2k> rpc: Can you paste the result of "hdparm -tT  /dev/sda" to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<rpc> zoli2k i will do that in a second
<exeakiel> How would I go about accessing my PSP?
<zoli2k> rpc: and also hdparm /dev/sda
<tovella> rpc: i've been all over the new york city area, but since loosing my vehicle, things have changed.
<tempubun> i get a X server failed set in blue background over the rest of the terminal
<tempubun> it doesn't render CLI commands too good either
<gortba_> Hi everyone. I'm having trouble playing media off the internet. Is there a quick fix to all of these plugin issues?
<Muzik83> tempubun: after that x server failed, you should get a "Press ok to see the xserver output"
<exeakiel> All of my PSP's files are locked, and I can't access them in windows.
<tempubun> yes, but you have to be lightning quick
<zoli2k> rpc: sorry, you need administrator privileges for this, so: sudo hdparm -tT  /dev/sda
<Muzik83> tempubun: usually these are xorg.conf file configuration problems (which has been my experience)
<tempubun> sounds it, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf atm, seeing what is what, it looks normal
<ingrix> gortba_: There is a fix, but it isn't really what I would call quick
<ingrix> gortba_: I assume you mean you can't play flash and java and things like that?
<tovella> tempubun: i've had some success with PPCs.  there should be an indication of a log file that should give some insight as to why it "x" failed to start.
<novice> how to copy the folders to root ??
<gortba_> ingrix: Well basic things like songs...
<Muzik83> tempubun: what about in the /var/log/Xorg.0
<tempubun> tovella: i had a look at /var/log/xorg.0.log
<tempubun> it has a huge outpu and nothing stands out but i'll go back in again
<rpc> zoli2k i had to use another pastebin as that one tried to tell me that i was spamming... http://www.pastebin.ca/361624
<tovella> tempubun: yes, i believe that's the file.
<ingrix> gortba_: You mean you can't stream them, yeah?
<Muzik83> novice: if you mean root's home directory, sudo cp <filename> ~root/
* tempubun is looking
<gortba_> ingrix: Yes
<ingrix> gortba_: Well what worked for me was installing gxine and the plugins for it.  I forget what the package name was.  Let me check real quick
<ingrix> If you haven't done that, then that might help
<novice> I have d\led some apple icons n i wanna put them in /usr/share/pixmaps/appleicons
<zoli2k> rpc: can you also paste the "hdparm /dev/sda" result?
<rpc> zoli2k what happens is that when i try to cp a file or just upload to a local gigabit ftp the max speed is 4MB/s... this is a modern 300GB SATA drive, and the mobo is microstar (via based)
<rpc> zoli2k yes
<novice> muzik83: i have already created the folder appleicons but its showing destination missing
<tovella> tempubun: look for something that says "warning", or "error".
<Muzik83> novice: so this doesnt work: sudo mv appleicons /usr/share/pixmaps/
<rpc> zoli2k: http://www.pastebin.ca/361627
* tempubun is looking
<ingrix> gortba_: package names are gxine, gxineplugin
<rpc> zoli2k i tried to pump readahead up but it only made it slower... wondering about other settings
<miyako> hey, I'm trying to sort out a font problem.  I have an application that is failing to find some fonts, they should be installed, but they aren't in the /usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/fonts.alias file, and i'm not familiar enough with how the font system works to sort it out, anyone have any ideas?
<gortba_> ingrix: Thanks. They in the repo?
<novice> muzik83:so wat shld i do now??
<ingrix> gortba_: I believe so
<Muzik83> novice: you wanted to move that pixmaps thing into the appleicons?  They're there now :p (or they should be, if you didnt get an error)
<gortba_> ingrix: great. Thanks a bunch
<novice> i tried to use "cp" command
<tovella> miyako: what application is it?
<ingrix> gortba_: No problem.  If that doesn't work, try getting libxine1 and libxine-extracodecs which I believe are in multiverse
<Muzik83> ok
<novice> Muzik83: no i wanna to move the icons whch r on my desktop to pixmap folder
<ardchoille> novice: If you're using cp to copy an entire folder, you need to use cp -r , or sudo cp -r if you're copying a folder to a system folder.
<miyako> tovella: Maya, it's a proprietary application- which makes things more difficult :(
<novice> ardchoille:k...... i'll try ....
<gortba_> ingrix: sounds good. Thanks again. I'll give it a whril.
<tempubun> tovella: got (WW) on a font path & an invalid IO allocation
<miyako> I thought that it might be the gtk1.2 font bug, but I resolved that and I'm still having problems
<tovella> miyako: i'm somewhat familiar with Maya - NOT really familiar.
<RaCarter> how do shut down all firewalls on ubuntu?
<miyako> tovella: well, when I load it up, it's having trouble finding the helvetica font family, which means no text in the menus.  The weird thing is, it works under XGL- but I can't just run under XGL because of other weird bugs
<rpc> RaCarter iptables -F ?
<miyako> I ran into the problem after upgrading to edgy- it wasn't a big deal until recently because I had other projects to work on
<zoli2k> rpc, please can you post also the output of "dmesg" ?
<rpc> zoli2k yes i will, just one sec
<bindaasbhai> hello all !!!
<agliv_> Hey all :) I was trying to configure my network settings and network-admin crashed... can anyone help me get it working again?
<Beverage> hey guys i typed in "sudo chown -R jon:jon /var/www/" because i was trying to give myself access to /var/www/ anywya now i cant sudo any commands because my permission is denied anyone know what i can do to fix?
<tovella> miyako: i don't know how much i might be able to help... i'm playing around with feisty
<The_Rebel> hi there.. im a bit of a *nix n00b, and i have a question about compiling my kernel to support my wireless chipset.. rt2571wf
<The_Rebel> im compiling 2.6.20 as we speak..
<mikelinux> feisty is stable on beta 3
<The_Rebel> new to ubuntu aswell
<mikelinux> i guess
<kristjans> what do those "Failed to open device" errors
<zynergi> psh
<kristjans> mean in terminal?
<bindaasbhai> i am using Kbuntu 6.0 Edgy eft...i am looking generic ADSL USB modem drivers, Can you help please?
<zynergi> i could never get wireless working
<rempresent> anyone know why 3d acceleration module won't run in wine for WoW?
<zynergi> i gave up ;\
<miyako> the question is, does upgrading to feisty fix the problems caused by upgrading to edgy, or do I need to do a clean install?
<tovella> mikelinux: beta 3 is not out yet.  alpha 4 just came out.
<mikelinux> ok
<mikelinux> alpha 3
<The_Rebel> hey zynergi..
<The_Rebel> you ever around on efnet?
<zynergi> yep
<zynergi> always on efnet ;)
<tovella> mikelinux: i love it, though.  I've haven't found any problems.
<bindaasbhai> I am new to linux and new to this channel ...as well..
<zynergi> i'm in all of the console channels
<The_Rebel> i knew i reconized that nick
<zynergi> heh :D
<rpc> zoli2k: http://www.pastebin.ca/361632
<tovella> bindaasbhai: welcome.
* miyako might just install suse on another partition
<The_Rebel> so whats up? no luck with the wireless chipsets eh?
<zynergi> none ;(
<zombieninja666> lolhai
<mikelinux> mikelinux: i love it, though.  I've haven't found any problems. same
<rempresent> anyone know a lot about graphics drivers and wine?
<zoli2k> rpc: thx
<slv> rempresent: #winehq here on freenode
<bindaasbhai> Are there any generic drivers for ADSL USB modem?
<koth> Hi there
<rpc> zoli2k you seem to be my last hope, i spent 3 days on this and have no idea what can be wrong
<tovella> rempresent: i used wine here and there, for a while.  i gave up, in favor of virtualbox.
<rempresent> thanks slv
<slv> no problem
<slv> you could always ask your specific question in here too, if they don't help, but i figure they'd have a better grasp on it
<rempresent> tovella:  vitrualbox?
<rpc> rempresent it rocks
<rempresent> explain?
<rempresent> or site link?
<tovella> rempresent: it was recently released as open-source.
<slv> is it something like vmware
<rpc> rempresent virtualbox.org
<rpc> slv better than vmware :)
<The_Rebel> do device driver modules install themselves into the kernel after doing "make install"?
<rempresent> i paid for cedega for a while, then i went back to M$, but i can't stand XP
<bindaasbhai> I mean if somebody can send me a link where i can find information related to the configuration of ADSL USB modem and Driver information as well , Is there a website which talks about this?
<Muzik83> The_Rebel: you usually need to do a modprobe <modulename> afterwards
<tovella> rpc: agreed... better than vmware.
<rempresent> so i came back to ubuntu and i have a nice install of beryl rolling, get my friends drooling
<The_Rebel> thanks Muzik83
<Frogzoo> The_Rebel: depends - read the INSTALL
<The_Rebel> sure thing
<rpc> tovella it works smooth and it's faster
<tovella> rempresent: what video driver do you use?
<rempresent> argh, ati
<ub12> I am getting lots of permission problems that i have never got before. Is anyone lese getting this?
<ub12> ^^else
<tovella> rempresent: wow, i've got to put ati on my list of "wanted".
<Muzik83> ub12:  nope... what sort of problems?
<Nergar> i'm not ub12
<rempresent> "wanted", i had a lot of hangups with fglrx and frame rates dropping
<rempresent> so, i want to go all invidia, but i haven't had time to get a new card
<mindstate> how do i install win32 fonts in ubuntu?
<ub12> Well it started with nano every time I tried to open nano I got that I did not hav epermession to open the config file
<tovella> rpc: agreed. ...only found out about it a week ago, but it's allowed me to run program i can't run any other way (MS Streets and Trips)
<rb007> mindstate: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts (you need multiverse enabled)
<mindstate> rb007: thank you :)
<Muzik83> ub12: which config file, if its something to do with the system configuration/operation, you will need to sudo nano configfile
<rpc> tovella did you try headless mode so far? controlled by vrdp
<The_Rebel> rempresent, im in the same boat as you kinda.. accept my gaming pc has a really good open gl card so its only the one with onboard gpu m worried about, and yeah i have some issues with fglrx too
<jax> i used to be able to read chinese script on aMSN but i think since messing with wine ..aMSN no longer display chinese but instead just some symbols n numbers ..can any one suggest what i can do...thanks? A happy new year to everyone.
<ub12> /home/user/.nanohistory
<bindaasbhai> is there a website/blog to configure ADSL USB modem with driver information?
<SoulinEther> how does ubuntu / gnome handle CD's being inserted? i'm looking at my fstab...
<Muzik83> ub12: what does ls -la /home/user/.nano*
<ub12> I tried to use abcde and I got the error that it could not mkdir in the /music/ directory
<bindaasbhai> can somebody please help me?
<tovella> rpc: not yet, but virtualization is very important to me.  it's part of what i hope to use in my job search strategy.
<ub12> Muzik83, I did the chmod and nano works fine now
<The_Rebel> this place needs a call center..
<zoli2k> rpc: can you post me also "hdparm -I /dev/sda"  ? I do what I can :)
<crimsun> this place /is/ a call center. Heh.
<bindaasbhai> i agree...
<Spee_Der> lol
<Spee_Der> binda, what's up ?
<rb007> there is a business idea for you... call center - live support $1/min or something
<SoulinEther> I bet Canonical would sue you in 5 minutes :P
<RaCarter> someone said it i think but missed it..
<Frogzoo> zoli2k: hdparm doesn't work/help with sata
<Muzik83> ub12: / is generally a bad place to put things, other than system files... that being said, you need root privileges to write to /, so sudo mkdir /music/ *would* work if you want it that way
<bindaasbhai> not bad ... but will be worse ... if i dont get help on time...
<RaCarter> how do you shut down all firewalls on ubuntu?
<Muzik83> ub12: then chown it to a user you want to write with
<rb007> SoulinEther: sue over call center?
<Spee_Der> binda, what's a matter mate ?
<SoulinEther> rb007: hey, I would :P
<tovella> bindaasbhai: which ADSL modem do you have?
<Frogzoo> RaCarter: sudo iptables -F
<bindaasbhai> i am trying to configure...a Generic ADSL USB modem .... but to no joy
<RaCarter> thanks
<rb007> SoulinEther: why sue?  It's GPL software... you can sell support
<zoli2k> Frogzoo: But is able to get informations about the SATA disk? I am right?
<SoulinEther> rb007: I'd feel shafted that's why :)
<ub12> Muzik83, I have down the chown but every program I run from the console is haveing permission problems
<bindaasbhai> i have a RB Comptec Generic Modem...
<rb007> SoulinEther: canonical got it for free... they get to redistribute and sell support... you can do the same
<SoulinEther> rb007: yep i know :)
<yharrow> muzik can you give us the exact text the error you get when trying to run a program
<SoulinEther> rb007: just making up stories. it's better than wondering how the heck i get this dvd drive to work
<yharrow> wait i meant ub12
<yharrow> my bad
<bindaasbhai> it is generic modem .......maybe nobody has heard of it .. before
<rb007> SoulinEther: what is wrong with it?
<Muzik83> lol
<RaCarter> ok.. i never used iptables so..
<macd> generic brand is the best. ;)
<RaCarter> how do I turn iptables back on and allow https over 443
<SoulinEther> rb007: i installed it into my pc after i put on ubuntu, i need to add some info into fstab, not sure if it will work either.
<tovella> Muzik83: did you set up a password for root?  does logging in a root provide a solution?
<Muzik83> tovella: i think you mean ub12?
<rpc> zoli2k sure, i will paste in a sec
<Frogzoo> zoli2k: "hdparm  provides  a  command line interface to various hard disk ioctls supported by the stock Linux ATA/IDE  device  driver  subsystem.
<tovella> Muzik83: perhaps i messed up again.
<rb007> SoulinEther: I wish I knew the answer to that one, but the only DVD I've ever played on this thing is Knoppix 4.0
<rpc> zoli2k: http://www.pastebin.ca/361647
<SoulinEther> rb007: do you reckon I can just copy the line I have here for my DVD burner at /dev/hdc and use it, instead replacing /dev/hdd, well, hum.
<rb007> SoulinEther: I'm not sure...
<SoulinEther> rb007: it's just, i need to have it mounted.. well, I'll try this, there shouldnt be too big harm made
<Icehawk78> Is there a shell command to read in an entire line in a variable, including spaces?
<SoulinEther> rb007: if it works I'll.... start a 1$/minute support system and make millions :P
<rb007> Icehawk78: are you reading each line of a file, or just one line?
<Frogzoo> zoli2k: googline about, it might work, might not
<bindaasbhai> Tovella , can you help please?
<zoexii> hello!  I finally get network manager to work... can anyone tell me how to get wpa working thru network manager?  It only shows the option of WEP encryption.
<zoli2k> Frogzoo: for reading: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_hdparm_to_improve_IDE_device_performance , hdparm has a  limited functionality for SATA, but for getting informations it is ok.
<SoulinEther> I'll brb.
<Icehawk78> rb007: I'm actually just reading in an ls. I've got a bunch of files with spaces in their name, and I'm trying to just use sed to replace all of the spaces with underscores so I can batch rename them all
<Spee_Der> bindaasbhai, I am looking also for information about that modem for you.
<rb007> Icehawk78: use this: ali.de]  has joined #ubuntu
<rb007> -:- ssstormy [n=sliverst@crown-6-135.resnet.ucsc.edu]  has joined #ubuntu
<rb007> <SoulinEther> I'll brb.
<rb007> sorry
<tovella> bindaasbhai: perhaps, but i must admit that i'm on the verge of falling asleep.  ...no sleep for a few days.  what modem (make and model) do you have?
<Icehawk78> lol, c/p the wrong lines?
<rb007> Icehawk78: http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-bulk-rename-files-in-linux-in-the-terminal
<Spee_Der> tovella, binda has a  RB Comptec Generic Modem
<bindaasbhai> RB Comptec, X7005Q2 , Manufactured by Xavi Technologies, China#
<bindaasbhai> Maybe this help?
<tovella> Spee_Der: thx.  i'll do some checking and see what i can find.
<koth> Hi there
<SoulinEther> Hazzah, it worked! ... but now my sound card is borked again :)
<Icehawk78> rb007: Thanks much, I was unaware that there was a "rename" command.
<koth> i have problem using the grub, can anyone help me? when i do the find /boot/grub/stage1, it return (hd1,0)
<zoexii> I can't remember which version of Ubuntu I have installed... is there a easy way to figure this out?
<crimsun> lsb_release -r
<koth> is this correct, it is the MBR?
<rb007> Icehawk78: it's a great command... very useful... also can try Thunar file manager or Krename if you want to do it ina gui
<yharrow> Im trying to delete a group of files that match a certain pattern using the rm command. I have been using rm "`ls -a | grep some_word`"  However whenever there is a space in the name it does not work.
<SoulinEther> For the record, I <3 thunar.
<Icehawk78> rb006: That'd be great... if I'd installed one.
<zoexii> 6.10 ... is this edgy or dapper?
<The_Rebel> is ubuntu really the easist linux distro? is it made for windows n00b's in mind..?
<SoulinEther> 6.10 = Edgy
<The_Rebel> opensuse is a lot friendly..
<rb007> yharrow: you can use sed to change spaces to backslash spaces
<SoulinEther> The_Rebel: not quite made for the windows user, but it certainly is much simpler to pick up than other linux distro's i have tried
<Spee_Der> bindaasbhai, go here -->> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=250110
<zoexii> SoulinEther, thanks.
<Frogzoo> The_Rebel: not really, it's made as a user friendly linux distro - not a windows clone
<yharrow> rb007: what would the resulting command look like?
<yharrow> sed rm?
<Amon-san> buw windows clone == linspire right?
<The_Rebel> everything just goes wrong for mine when i try to swtich to ubuntu, so for opensuse has been the only thing that works for me..
<SoulinEther> The_Rebel, there are one or two different linux distros aimed to be windows clones, but as far as I know, they aren't released under GPL
<bindaasbhai> from the website... i found this X7005QII ADSL Annex A & B* USB modem is a full-featured plug-and-play modem, supporting multiple line codes and ATM protocols for worldwide DSL markets. Based on GlobespanVirata??s low power Centragate chipset and combined with the PC driver that utilizes the host resources, X7005QII delivers a cost effective ADSL modem solution to customers.
<rb007> yharrow: something like sed 's/[[:space:] ] /\\[[:space:] ] /g'
<rb007> that is the final command that grep gets piped to
<SoulinEther> The_Rebel: what goes wrong?
<yharrow> oh ok
<rb007> yharrow: but do a test run first before running it... and do verbose/interactive... rm -iv
<The_Rebel> x11 crashes, live cd's not working, lack of hardware support out of the box..
<rb007> yharrow: that will prompt you before delete -- so the script doesn't go crazy and delete things that you want to save.
<bindaasbhai> So it is based on GlobespanVirata??s low power Centragate chipset?
<SoulinEther> The_Rebel: hum, well... if you're having issues with the Live CD, theres not much I can do for ya lol.
<SoulinEther> The_Rebel: dunno, I'm not the one to cure your issues there
<bindaasbhai> so basically looking drivers for GlobespanVirata??s low power Centragate chipset
<The_Rebel> didnt think you were
<The_Rebel> just sayin
<yharrow> so it would be  "`grep sed 's/[[:space] ] /\\space:] ] /g' `"?
<Tigger__> hi all
<The_Rebel> im gonna try my best to fight through the pain though
<tovella> bindaasbhai: wow, that seems to be a "not so poplar" modem, but i was able to find a couple of links via google regarding that model number and linux. also the same model number and Ubuntu.
<SoulinEther> The_Rebel : yeah i know, I tried 3 linux distros before I stuck to Ubuntu, ....... but this was also over a span of like 4-5 years
<The_Rebel> i really want to give it a try
<The_Rebel> wow, thats a long time
<yharrow> rm that i mean
<SoulinEther> it is
<memo_> i cant install staroffice 8 in ubuntu
<SoulinEther> the first linux distro i tried was turbolinux
<tovella> bindaasbhai: are you familiar with compiling software?
<SoulinEther> that was insanely difficult to set up
<memo_> can you helpme
<The_Rebel> this is my frist year of actually using a linux distro on my hd, before it was all live cd's..
<SoulinEther> yeah
<bindaasbhai> no i am afraid i am not aware with the compiling software?
<porfavor> What is the difference between CD and DVD in download section of Ubuntu ? DVD contain more software ?
<zoli2k> rpc: DMA works, no error message in dmesg. Interesting. Maybe some problems with the filesystem?
<SoulinEther> Live CDs tend to accurately portray how it would funciton on the hard drive, if your live cd's support installing .. my only issue is how slow they are
<rb007> yharrow: no... I think you had a grep command in there. (I'm using bitchx in the terminal and it's not scrolling up well)... you take your last grep or whatever it was, and pipe the final result into sed... can you post your command again?
<tovella> SoulinEther: turbolinux was great, though.
<memo_> I have problems with rpms
<SoulinEther> tovella: Really? I never got to use it :)
<SoulinEther> tovella: I think i was stuck somewhere along the way of the setup :P
<lastnode> rb007, shift+pageup scrolls up
<SoulinEther> rb007: that is a lifesaver too lol
<lastnode> (in irssi at least)
<tovella> SoulinEther: perhaps, I do know that IBM was somewhat involved with them a few years ago.
<rpc> zoli2k how about: IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit) <---shouldn't this be 32-bit?!
<rb007> lastnode: yeah... not working right for some reason though
<memo_> its can be because i habe a 64 bit vcomputer?
<rpc> zoli2k as filesystem is really ok, not a single prob and drive is basically half-empty
<SoulinEther> tovella: really? that's neat i guess
<SoulinEther> hum
<Muzik-brb> rpc: i was watchin your posts from before, my sata disks work fine, and they have 16bit
<SoulinEther> you know, windows' success wasn't spontaneous in my opinion.
<SoulinEther> there just needs to be a linux that doesn't just match it, but tops it
<rpc> Muzik-brb hmm
<mei> hi guys sorry i have a question..where should i save my jsp files to run properly, i have installed tomcat and its working proerly
<rb007> SoulinEther: I think Ubuntu tops XP... no problem
<yharrow> rm "`ls | grep some_word | sed 's/[[:space:] ] /\\[[:space:] ] /m'`"
<zoli2k> rpc: on ext3 there is no problem with data fragmentation, so I don't think that the performance will significantly differs for full and empty drive.
<zoli2k> rpc:  16 bit is ok
<SoulinEther> mei: oh God, I never found out myself :S
<Muzik-brb> SoulinEther: Ubuntu with Beryl tops vista :p
<tovella> bindaasbhai: since compiling programs is not something you may not be familiar with, i don't want to point you in the wrong direction.
<SoulinEther> Now tell me again, how do i install beryl? :P
<yharrow> meant  "`ls | grep some_word | sed 's/[[:space:] ] /\\[[:space:] ] /d'`"
<SoulinEther> what i'm getting at is...... its just not simple.
<Crankeye> My beryl broke when I updated >_>:
<Crankeye> Whats the deal with that??
<SoulinEther> I don't disagree to ME Ubuntu is better than windows xp/vista
<mei> SoulinEther what do u mean ?
<rpc> zoli2k, Muzik-brb: 4MB/s off an modern drive is crazy, how come is it like this?
<SoulinEther> mei: it was pretty confusing :S
<thcmonkey> good morning fellow bunters
<rpc> i would expect 30/s minimum
<kristjans> Crankeye: I'd suggest you to join #beryl. It's
<davin> how can I convert an ogg flie to a wav file?
<SoulinEther> mei: then again I never used a java server before lol
<Muzik-brb> SoulinEther: if everything is supported, then its easy to install (my gf did it, shes in no way computer savvy... thankfully shes not over my shoulder or i'd be getting hit) ...but her computer has well supported hardware
<kristjans> on the same server.
<zoli2k> rpc: but, hdparm reads from the disk 50MB/Sec
<The_Rebel> i noticed my arch said i386 while compiling kernel 2.6.20, and my real arch is i686, is this normal?
<rpc> yes, close to 60 even
<zoli2k> rpc: try to set up a raw filesystem
<SoulinEther> Muzik-brb: and that's just the thing, she had and many have supported hardware
<rpc> zoli2k i got another drive hooked up, can play in there in fact
<mei> SoulinEther when u know nothin about it ud better not talk and make the channel busier
<tovella> bindaasbhai: anyway i found this link, that may be somewhat helpful.  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=250110
<thcmonkey> jesus, i didn't expect this channel to be so busy
<The_Rebel> me neither..
<thcmonkey> ubuntu's obviously fairly popular
<tripppy> can somone point me in the right direction when it comes to sharing a folder on ubuntu for windows read/write access?
<The_Rebel> i had a link
<The_Rebel> but it was for suse..
<The_Rebel> it can still help you pbly..
<The_Rebel> 1 sec
<zynergi> anyone using dual wan on dd-wrt?
<bindaasbhai> cheers @ Tovella
<SoulinEther> mei: well, I do shed attention on your Tomcat issue, in a form of "bump" akin to a forum.
<Muzik-brb> tripppy: see ntfs-3g if you want to write to a windows partition on linux, and ext2fsd if you want to write to a linux partition from windows (assuming on the same computer... see samba if you want to do it over a network)
<rpc> zoli2k how do you setup a raw filesystem?
<thcmonkey> i'm loving ubuntu already at a d/l speed of 236kbs from one of their english mirrors, i'm a happy man
<tovella> bindaasbhai: i wish i had some more insight as to this problem, but my brain just isn't really functioning correctly right now.  ...thank god for spellchecking.
<mei> SoulinEther ok ok...ok ..
<rpc> thcmonkey that's because you have never seen them flying at 5MB/s :)
<SoulinEther> rpc: I hate you :'(
<The_Rebel> tripppy you need to install samba-client and swat..
<rpc> SoulinEther yes, i hate myself too ;)
<thcmonkey> bt owe me an upgrade so i'll be seeing them soon :D
<mei> does anybody know anything about jsp how to save and where to save its files  and its examples?
<bindaasbhai> let me try this...i am new to linux.... so i might have to come back to seek help again..
<SoulinEther> rpc: upon getting ubuntu i downgraded my internet because of costs. 500k/s to 150.... that was hard, lol.
<thcmonkey> Soul -  that sucks...
<rb007> yharrow: that wen't by too fast and I lost it (can't scroll up to find it) -- I'll log off and re-login with gaim or something... then I will be able to see it.
<rpc> SoulinEther oh i read you...
<thcmonkey> how much was 5meg costing you?
<rb007> brb
<bindaasbhai> Appreciate your help Tovella...Have a good nite mate...#
<SoulinEther> Indeed.
<The_Rebel> sorry to hear that SoulinEther
<yharrow> ok
<SoulinEther> oh i'm long over it lol dont worry :)
<SoulinEther> still, when i'm doing upgrades, i always think.... if i just had cable...
<zoli2k> rpc: try this for raw read: time dd if=/dev/sda1 bs=64k count=10000 of=/dev/null bs=64k
<rpc> SoulinEther but seriously... 150-250KB/s at home is really enough for most things
<thcmonkey> SoulinEther how much was 5meg costing?
<yharrow> rb007 am using gaim right now. scrolls pretty well
<SoulinEther> thcmonkey: i didnt have the 5 meg, that's rpc :P
<rpc> SoulinEther unless you need to download big images every day
<thcmonkey> but you said you downgraded
<koth> is it possible for a computer have NO hda??
<SoulinEther> rpc: I agree, but I'm generally downloading an update or two or many lol per day
<rpc> that's not 5 meg, that's 12 meg :)
<thcmonkey> from 500kbs to 125kbs
<thcmonkey> shit
<miyako> giod: what is the output of tail -n 100 /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "\(EE\)"
<thcmonkey> i've realised my error
<yharrow> koth, i beleive so
<miyako> oop, wrong window, sorry
<novice> can anyone give me the command to copy the folder "OS-L-Iconset-Buildkit" which i have downloaded to my desktop , to /usr/share/pixmaps
<yharrow> koth I have sda
* thcmonkey moves on
<zoli2k> rpc:  my SATA gives: http://www.pastebin.ca/361668
<rb007> yharrow: if you want to send that line again I can look at it (in gaim now)
<yharrow> koth or if you mean no harddrive than yes also.
<Muzik-brb> koth: if you have a sata disk, it may be on /dev/sda ...also with scsi disks, diskless machines
<thcmonkey> so, rpc, how much you paying for 5meg ?
<koth> yharrow: i have sda too
<SoulinEther> rpc: yes tell us lol
<thcmonkey> or are you on an 8meg account with poor performance?
<thcmonkey> :P
<tovella> i've gotta go...   don't wan't my sleep deprivation to cause any mis-information to get through.  ...goodnight all.
<SoulinEther> tovella: night
<yharrow> koth, like muzik said you probably have a sata disk
<The_Rebel> later tovella
<koth> Muzik: Thanks, i have usb drive on sda
<thcmonkey> night tov
<rpc> thcmonkey i'm not paying for 5 :)
<yharrow> or usb
<thcmonkey> loo... work? uni?
<SoulinEther> rpc: 10? i knew it!
<rpc> thcmonkey that's 12 :)
<thcmonkey> lol*
<rb007> Has anyone used Crossover Office to install Office 2003?  How long does it take?  This has been installing for 30 minutes already...
<koth> yharrow: that might be it then
<rpc> thcmonkey work
<zoli2k> I have only 4 Megs :(
<thcmonkey> they pay for your home account?
<SoulinEther> rb007: i have noticed some installs using wine to take extended amounts of time, i can't tell you exactly, but running it will probably be full speed
<rpc> thcmonkey i don't have that at home mate, just think :)
<zoli2k> but optical cable
<koth> yharrow, Muzik: I have a problem getting gurb to work, can u guys help?
<SoulinEther> rpc: work :P
<The_Rebel> LOL i left my vnc server running so i could monitor my kernel building and my bro is surfing the net for pr0n
<yharrow> rb007, ok one sex
<yharrow> sec
<yharrow> damn
<Muzik-brb> koth: depends on the problem
<rb007> SoulinEther: It's "writing registry values" -- kind of funny... hanging up at this point for a while
<mei> #java
<thcmonkey> rpc... you work for a national service?
<Muzik-brb> koth: i know a bit of grub
<SoulinEther> rb007: oh, hum, I had issues with extracting files
<koth> Muzik: cool, thanks in advance.
<doojin> Am I able to install ubuntu by booting with a usb device?
<rpc> thcmonkey you like to know alot, don't you :)
<yharrow> rm  "`ls | grep some_word | sed 's/[[:space:] ] /\\[[:space:] ] /d'`"
<thcmonkey> sorry man
<koth> Muzik: I have XP on hdf1
<zoli2k> rpc: can you paste the result of:  time dd if=/dev/sda1 bs=64k count=10000 of=/dev/null bs=64k
<novice>  can anyone give me the command to copy the folder "OS-L-Iconset-Buildkit/32x32/actions" which i have downloaded to my desktop , to /usr/share/pixmaps
<thcmonkey> it's half 8 in the morning rpc... i'm just bored waiting for my download to get done
<thcmonkey> rpc i'm an old school irc chatter
<Muzik-brb> ok
<rpc> zoli2k will that destroy my filesystem or safe to try?
<koth> Muzik: and ubuntu is on hdd1,2,5 (boot, root, and swap)i guess
<zoli2k> rpc: see man dd
<novice> !copy to root
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copy to root - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<koth> Muzik: some how when i boot again, it load XP.
<SoulinEther> novice: i THINK it's....... sudo cp ~/OS-L-Iconset-Buildkit/32x32/actions/* /usr/share/pixmaps
<SoulinEther> novice: oops
<SoulinEther> novice: forgot Desktop
<thcmonkey> can i install from the ubunutu iso. withouth burning it as an image?
<koth> Muzik
<Muzik-brb> koth: ok, does it go into grub at all?
<novice> solinehter: when i use dat command its showing missing destination files
<thcmonkey> is rh8 able to do that
<thcmonkey> ?
<koth> Muzik: someone here told me to reinstall grub, but the HowTo that i follow only take care of hda
<SoulinEther> novice: did you put in ~/Desktop/etcetcetc/* /usr.....
<koth> Muzik: No, stright to XP
<doojin> Can I install ubuntu through a usb memory stick?
<yharrow> rb007: rm  "`ls | grep some_word | sed 's/[[:space:] ] /\\[[:space:] ] /d'`"
<novice> soulinether: ya...  i used the correct command
<zoli2k> rpc: the "if=" specifies the file to read and "of=" the file to write. "if" is your sata partition and "of" is the "/dev/null" black hole of linux (the read data will be lost).
<rb007> yharrow: I would try something like this, but test it first, and make sure it looks right. (I can't take responsibility for it not working, so read it carefully).  You can't get files back after you delete them this way.  rm -iv  "`ls -l | grep some_word | sed 's/[[:space:] ] /\\[[:space:] ] /g'`"
<SoulinEther> novice: hum. then i don't know, i think that's what i had used to copy some stuff once..
<novice> soulinether:n i also tried with cp -r
<rpc> zoli2k right... thank you, it's running now, i will get you results soon
<Muzik-brb> koth: then yes, you need to reinstall grub.  Perhaps someone can double check this before you do it, but I do believe it needs to be on hda....so the computer boots from it.  Then it loads the menu.list from your boot folder under linux, which is where it specifies how to get to windows (This may be wrong)
<koth> Muzik: that is the question, i do not have hda =D
<rb007> yharrow: the -iv means to prompt you before each delete and to tell you what it's doing.  The s///g means replace globally... the -l on ls means to list them, otherwise you will have multiple files on each line
<yharrow> rb007: ok that makes sense. why the s and g though?
<SoulinEther> novice: i suppose you don't have a GUI / X installed?
<yharrow> oh ok
<rpc> zoli2k hmm... http://www.pastebin.ca/361674
<Muzik-brb> koth: d'oh
<Muzik-brb> koth: then do it to sda, your first disk
<novice> soulinether: i have Gnome desktop
<rb007> yharrow:  wait...my suggestions is wrong
<rb007> one sec
* Muzik-brb has a very bad short term memory
<zoli2k> rpc: 32MB, it is not well but is more than 4M.
<SoulinEther> novice: then just run sudo nautilus, it'll run a nautilus with root permissions
<yharrow> umm ok.
<koth> Muzik: i have hdc, hdd, hde, hdf, sda(this is a USB)
<yharrow> rb007 why wouldnt it work?
<rpc> zoli2k why it does only 4M then?
<Muzik-brb> koth: now thats a strange setup...thinking for a sec
<zoli2k> rpc: do you have ext3 file system?
<novice> soulinether: k..... thanx... i will try this method also...
<SoulinEther> novice: yep, should work nicely I hope :)
<Muzik-brb> koth: where is windows on, which drive?
<koth> Muzik: i think this is wired too =D but i have no idea where is the MBR now.
<koth> Muzik: windows is on hdc
<rpc> zoli2k yes
<Muzik-brb> im guessing then hdc is where your MBR is
<rb007> yharrow: does it work when there are no spaces?
<yharrow> one sec gotta test
<koth> Muzik: o no, windows is on hde1, u think MBR is on hde1?
<elias137> could anyone tell me please which packet should i apt-get to have 'sdl' installed? i use Kubuntu
<rb007> yharrow: because I think ls is going to output more than one filename per line... and if you use ls -l it's going to add a lot of other crap to the line
<crazy_penguin> Hello
<novice> soulinether: thanx dude...... its working fine....
<Muzik-brb> koth: if it were my computer, i'd try installing grub to hde ...but be prepared to restore the mbr from windows incase it breaks it (im not really sure what i'd do, if you dont know how to restore the mbr, then dont do this!)
<elias137> anybody?
<SoulinEther> novice: no problem man :)
<rb007> yharrow: can regular expressions be used with rm?  Maybe something like: rm -iv "regular expression here"
<thcmonkey> ubunut fits to a 700mb cd doesn't it?
<yharrow> rb007 I can try
<koth> Muzik: i think this is really logical. MBR, i use fdisk before to do it, but it is when i still using floppy to run my fdisk .... i don't know how it work nowaday in XP =D
<thcmonkey> like 715... that's not really a problem, right?
<SoulinEther> thcmonkey: yes
<thcmonkey> awesome
<Muzik-brb> koth: ya i've forgotten all my xp info from a few years of constant linux use... kinda bad though, its totally gone :s
<thcmonkey> SoulinEther - i can write it on KOnCD too, right?
<koth> Muzik: good for u =)
<Muzik-brb> koth: you will probably run into more problems once you have grub installed, with mis-detected hard drive numbers
<yharrow> rb007: when I do rm on a bunch of files with grep the every space starts rm again
<koth> Muzik: o, this is bad
<rb007> yharrow: but it works without the space?
<rb007> (if there is no space)
<yharrow> what im saying is that it outputs a one thread with spaces inbetween files
<yharrow> and the spaces create new rm operations
<koth> Muzik: i will get into my windows box again and check with the partion in XP first
<rb007> yharrow: oh
<yharrow> rb007 seems a little hopeles
<yharrow> hopeless*
<rb007> yharrow: how many files are you trying to delete?
<tcpip> my ubuntu installation drive is running low on hdd space.. pls tell me any safe cache/logs/files that i can delete
<yharrow> well about 15 and I could always do rm some* if all files start with some*
<rb007> yharrow: you can remove all spaces from those filenames before running the command: http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-bulk-rename-files-in-linux-in-the-terminal
<Muzik83> tcpip: apt-get clean
<yharrow> rb007 ok. so i would in effect rename then delete
<koth> Muzik: this is bad, i cannot get back to XP now =D
<rb007> yharrow: just an idea
<cuepeatea> PIPEFUCT #gentoo -> #ubuntu < zeroth404 > Shirakawasuna, same hd devices
<yharrow> which is a bit of a hack I suppose but reasonable
<youkilldkennedy> What can I use to unrar .rar files?
<Muzik83> koth: d'oh, ok are you getting grub coming up?
<tcpip> thanks Muzik83 .. really helped get back a lot of space... thanks once again
<cuepeatea> PIPEFUCT #gentoo -> #ubuntu < zeroth404 > cuepeatea, please stop
<cuepeatea> PIPEFUCT #gentoo -> #ubuntu < Shirakawasuna > zeroth404: weird, I have no idea
<cuepeatea> PIPEFUCT #gentoo -> #ubuntu < Shirakawasuna > sorry ;)
<Muzik83> youkilldkennedy: winrar has a linux version (but it's command line)
<koth> Muzik: no =D it restart and restart and restart by itself =D
<cuepeatea> PIPEFUCT #gentoo -> #ubuntu < ssstormy > tecnico, so what's the benifit? what does it mean when u don't have a PHY?
<cuepeatea> PIPEFUCT #gentoo -> #ubuntu < zeroth404 > cuepeatea ignored
<zoli2k> rpc: Ok, my theory, which maybe is useful. It can be a hardware problem, conflict between hardwares, or kernel SATA driver problem. You can test this by removing other drives and test the drive speed from a liveCD. You can try a higher kernel (upgrading to feisty with 2.6.20 kernel, but be careful, this is a development version of ubuntu). There was some clean up of sata_via driver in 2.6.20.
<cuepeatea> PIPEFUCT #gentoo -> #ubuntu < Shirakawasuna > so many OPs, so little banning
<killcops> lol
<killcops> lol
<killcops> lol
<killcops> lol
<killcops> lol
<killcops> lol
<killcops> lol
<Muzik83> koth: hmm thats no good, sounds like we found the mbr though
<youkilldkennedy> Muzik83: Thanks
<cuepeatea> PIPEFUCT #gentoo -> #ubuntu < zeroth404 > haha
<killcops> 
<killcops> 
<killcops> 
<cuepeatea> PIPEFUCT #gentoo -> #ubuntu < zeroth404 > bot
<killcops> 
<killcops> 
<thcmonkey> is there a site that tells us what ubuntu comes with? like a list of the apps and shit?
<killcops> 
<killcops> 
<killcops> 
<killcops> 
<thcmonkey> web browser it uses and stuff
<killcops> 
<cuepeatea> PIPEFUCT #gentoo -> #ubuntu < killcops > 
<cuepeatea> PIPEFUCT #gentoo -> #ubuntu < killcops > 
<cuepeatea> PIPEFUCT #gentoo -> #ubuntu < killcops > 
<killcops> rofl
<cuepeatea> PIPEFUCT #gentoo -> #ubuntu < killcops > 
<killcops> rofl
<cuepeatea> PIPEFUCT #gentoo -> #ubuntu < killcops > 
<killcops> rofl
<cuepeatea> PIPEFUCT #gentoo -> #ubuntu < zeroth404 > killcops ignored
<Kristov> :\
<killcops> rofl
<cafuego_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<killcops> rofl
<Gunny> God, someone needs to ban these children
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<cuepeatea> PIPEFUCT #gentoo -> #ubuntu < killcops > rofl
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@67.60.134.199]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<davin> Great. I edited my menu with Alacarte, and now its empty.
<killcops> LOl
<killcops> LOl
<killcops> LOl
<killcops> LOl
<zoli2k> killcops: I see you can find a "?" button. Can you also use your brain with the same period?
<cafuego_> elkbuntu: Ta!
<killcops> LOl
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<killcops> LOl
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-250-179-181.hsd1.md.comcast.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<cafuego_> elkbuntu: Ta2!
<elkbuntu> ;)
<thcmonkey> why do you get cocks in channels from time to time?
<elkbuntu> thcmonkey, careful with your language
<cafuego_> thcmonkey: If we knew that, we could have the gene removed.
<davin> Anyone?
<Mez> thcmonkey, cause anyone has access to the internet
<thcmonkey> nice point cafuego
<cafuego_> Is iot wrong to have dinner delivered from a place 50m up the road?
<thcmonkey> but i liked to think that linux users were above being c0cks... i was deluding myself
<rpc> now leeching from local gigabit ftp: 2.64 MB/s.... isn't this just ridiculous? it's slower than my 10 years old Caviar 1GB
<koth> Muzik: really bad =) windows load, but it restart once the mouse appear
<tripppy> not if you have no legs
<koth> Muzik: time to go to another place to look for windows help first =D
<cafuego_> thcmonkey: Some get angry when they find their attitude does not entitle them to free support.
<thcmonkey> lol @ trippy
<betatux> cafuego, not unless you're tipping
<yharrow> rb007 dont think itll work
* cafuego_ is unlikely to tip
<yharrow> rb007 not sure though.
<thcmonkey> ordering food 50m from up the road is lazy... do the rocky balboa and just shout your order out of the window
<thcmonkey> have them throw it to you
<cafuego_> thcmonkey: thunderstorm, might be tricky
<Muzik83> koth: sorry, and maybe try ubuntu-forums, thsi sounds more than a quick-fix job...
<thcmonkey> eesh
<ingrix> Alright, so this is a very unintelligent question, but how would I go about telling how much used and free space I have on a hard drive using the terminal?
<rb007> youkilldkenny: sudo apt-get install unrar
<cafuego_> almost certainly soggy
<thcmonkey> then it definitely is NOT lazy
<thcmonkey> just smart
<Muzik83> ingrix: df -h
<thcmonkey> ] who goes out in a thuderstorm for dinner?
<thcmonkey> not me!
<ingrix> Thank you muzik
<youkilldkennedy> rb007: Thanks
<cafuego_> thcmonkey: Well, I could have ortdered from the other place, 25m away, undercover.
<yharrow> rb007 rename matches a part of a word and replaces it. so I would have to have a space in the regexp I was looking for in order for the space to be replaced.
<thcmonkey> you live in a town i assume?
<rb007> youkilldkennedy: usage: unrar x [filename.rar]   (replacing filename with the target file)
<rpc> does anyone know if there are settings that could influence my NIC seriously and lower xfers significantly?
<davin> eh
<davin> #ubuntu-offtopic
<yharrow> nm
<cafuego_> ingrix: Also handy is 'du -sh <directory>' to check the size of a directory.
<davin> Great. I edited my menu with Alacarte, and now its empty.
<cafuego_> thcmonkey: inner city melbourne (au)
<yharrow> rb007 thanks for everything
<jussi01> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thcmonkey> shit, i was just recently in australia
<yharrow> rb007 Ill have to figure this out later
<thcmonkey> spent 8 months there
<thcmonkey> although i never made it to melbourne
<rb007> yharrow:  \s matches a space...  is that what you are looking for?
<cafuego_> tssk
<Amaranth> davin: rm ~/.config/menus/*
<vinboy__> hi
<vinboy__> which repository should I use to install beryl?? i currently have beerorkid.com and beryl.com
<thcmonkey> spent three months in brisbane though, that city's nice
<unimatrix9> !ubotu devede
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<yharrow> rb007 yeah but what im saying is that if I was looking for some_part of "some word with some_part" then how would I replace all the spaces in that
<Muzik83> vinboy__: theres a very good howto here http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu which details the repositories
<eric__> hey everyone
<yharrow> rb007 there would have to be some kind of for or case function
<vinboy__> Muzik83: thx
<davin> Amaranth: rm: cannot remove `/home/davin/.config/menus/applications-merged': Is a directory
<Amaranth> davin: should be able to ignore that
<yharrow> davin. rm -R
<Amaranth> davin: menus back?
<Kristov> davin rm -r
<Kristov> or rmdir
<rb007> yharrow: rename -n 's/\s/-/'
<davin> Amaranth nope
<rb007> yharrow: the -n means a test run... when you are ready to do the final run, change the -n to -v
<unimatrix9> !ubotu mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<rb007> yharrow: (If I am understanding you)
<davin> well
<davin> Systme and Places work fine
<rebel> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-21-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<rebel> rt73.ko failed to build!
<davin> but when I click Applications nothing shows up
<Amaranth> davin: alright, try 'rm -rf ~/.config/menus ~/.local/share/applicaions ~/.local/share/desktop-directories'
<rebel> help plz!
<yharrow> rb007 ok so I can replace all the spaces. but how do I do that for every file I want
<Amaranth> davin: if that doesn't fix it alacarte didn't break it
<cafuego_> rebel: sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<cafuego_> rebel: or use module-assistant
<yharrow> rb007 I think this the main issue turning the list of files into variables
<davin> still not
<davin> lemme try and reboot
<rebel> thanks cafuego i'll try that out
<rb007> yharrow: my example replaces all spaces in a word with dashes... if there is something common to all files, e.g., "some-word", then you can do this: rename -n 's/\s/-/' *some-word*
<cafuego_> No need to try, it just works.
<rb007> yharrow: the * are wildcards
<rebel> E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.15-21-386
<thcmonkey> what a i best off using to write the ubuntu iso?
<yharrow> rb007 and the rename will occur only to the file that matches the *someword*?
<yharrow> but will not replace someword?
<rb007> yharrow: it will only rename (replace spaces) to files that contain "some-word" in the filename... the -n option for rename makes it a test run.  It won't change any filenames, but just show you what it would change if you removed the -n and changed it to -v
<Muzik83> rebel: try linux-headers-... instead of kernel-headers
<rebel> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.15-21-386
<rb007> yharrow: it won't replace someword -- the substitute command (s/old/new) only changes spaces to dashes (in that example)
<youkilldkennedy> Does anyone know of a n64 emulator that works with Linux? I need to brush up on my Mario Kart skillz...
<rebel> im using ubuntu 6.06 dapper beta
<unimatrix9> 6.06 ? thats not a beta is it?
<unimatrix9> thats LTS
<rebel> its an old disc..
<unimatrix9> why dont you download an newer version?
<rebel> i did
<rebel> it doesnt boot
<rebel> black screen
<jussi01> youkilldkennedy: i think zsnes does it
<unimatrix9> hmm
<rebel> after the loading bars..
<unimatrix9> also as live cd?
<davin> hey I got my menus back
<davin> thanks
<Muzik83> rebel: apt-cache search | grep linux-headers
<Muzik83> see if you have any headers available
<rebel> kk
<youkilldkennedy> jussi01: Thanks
<rebel> "E: You must give exactly one pattern"
<davin> I know why
<davin> I had a submenu called Applications under Applications and I hid it
<Muzik83> errrrr
<jussi01>  youkilldkennedy: np
<Muzik83> sorry
<Muzik83> apt-cache search linux-headers
<Muzik83> had a brain fart
<rebel> after doing that i got lots of results.. what am i looking for?
<yharrow> rb007 if I am going to do this perhaps I should just do  rename -n 's/.*someword*./delete_this/'  which will make it easier to then do rm "`ls | grep delete_this"` in other words replacing every file that contains the term someword with "delete_this
<yharrow> rb007, I hope that I am not taking up to much of your time with this
<Muzik83> closest to 2.6.15-21-386 ...best is 2.6.15-21-generic or without anything after the 21
<jwtod1> hey ... my screensaver looks fine in preview but not when activated. ideas?
<rb007> yharrow: yeah... itmight work..
<unimatrix9> hmm, i would go for an clean install of edgy or something..
<rb007> yharrow: no problem on time, but I'm going to head to bed in a minute... 4am here
<unimatrix9> alternative cd, you could use that too for install...
<rb007> yharrow: my installtion of M$ office on Ubuntu didn't work... will try again tomorrow :S
<yharrow> rb007, heh 4 am here too in ny. you live in the east coast?
<yharrow> rb007 did you try crossover office?
<rb007> yharrow: yeah.. Miami... I'm using crossover office trial version... if it works, will never have to boot Windows again.
<rpc> how can you disable flow-control on eth0?
<rebel> everything is 23 and up Muzik83
<jussi01> rb007: did it hang at registration??
<yharrow> sweet. I hope it does work out.
<Anubis> can someone tell me how to install and run x server ?
<yharrow> rb007. well I suppose we both ought to get to bed, I'll talk to you tomorrow if Im around. thanks for the help
<rb007> jussi01: didn' t even get that far... it looked like it was done installing and then said "installation failed" or something...
<ivx> hello, after i do ctrl+shft+f2 when it locks up, is there a way to launch gnome again?
<rb007> yharrow: ok... good luck with it
<yharrow> thanks.
<rb007> np
<Anubis> can someone tell me how to install and run x server ?
<jussi01> rb007: I had a similar prob, try just doing the msrepair
<rb007> jussi01: what is msrepair?
<jussi01> rb007: when the install starts, it asks you if you want to repair the previous install
<jussi01> rb007: or remove or do a new one
<Muzik83> rebel: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fl%2Flinux-source-2.6.15%2Flinux-headers-2.6.15-21-386_2.6.15-21.32_i386.deb&md5sum=c84c7542f25f3c71c86fa8b08e12e04d&arch=i386&type=main
<jussi01> I just ran the repair, and it runs lik a dream now :D
<rb007> jussi01: thanks, I will try that tomorrow
<jussi01> rb007: good luck!!
<Muzik83> er those seem to have disappeared
<Muzik83> i should have clicked on the links first
<slippyr4> anyone know much about root on LVM?
<rb007> thanks... goodnight
<Anubis> can someone tell me how to install and run x server ?
<jussi01> Anubis: why are you trying to run xserver?
<slippyr4> anubis, surely you're already running x
<jwtod1> anyone know why screensaver works under preview but not when activated when the system is idle?
<Anubis> i just installed linux and i want to try those cool effects
<arunkumaran> Hello room...
<arunkumaran> anyone heard bout the Gmail.pl controversy?
<slippyr4> anubis: do you have just text on the screen (like DOS) , or is there a desktop, a bit like windows
<Anubis> windows style
<arunkumaran> isnt it unfair on google to use it clout to bully ordinary ppl like this....
<ivx> arunkunarna, no what happened
<jussi01> !offtopic | arunkumaran
<ubotu> arunkumaran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Anubis> i want to use those effects
<Anubis> like transpareny etc
<Muzik83> rebel: is a kernel update possible?
<arunkumaran> jussi01: sorry man
<slippyr4> anubis: you are running X then
<UltimateX> Has anyone used Fedora?
<jussi01> Anubis: what video card do you have?
<Muzik83> Anubis: you are already running X, you want something like Beryl
<arunkumaran> ivx: look here :http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20070216/tc_afp/polandusitinternet
<Anubis> then how do i configure the effect ?
<Anubis> i have a GeForce 2 MX
<arunkumaran> UltimateX: I have...wats de matter?>
<UltimateX> i want to convert over instead of Ubuntu, but just wanna get some opinions on it b4 i do
<Muzik83> Anubis: Beryl is the window manager that has all the really neat effects, a really good install is http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<Anubis> so Beryl is for those effects ?
<rebel> Muzik83: hmm, pnly, why?
<rebel> pbly*
<CapaH> Anubis: Yes
<Anubis> i saw at a friend
<Anubis> some very cool effect
<Anubis> like blur
<Muzik83> rebel: cuz i cant seem to find the sources anywhere i look :s ...it is an older kernel and its usually a good idea to stay current
<thcmonkey> grrr i dunno what to use to write my iso to cd.. i can't get to grips with KOnCD
<CapaH> Quick question all, How can I see what version of Linux Kernel I have (i.e. 2.6 or such) ? I am runnung Ubuntu Edgy but I need to know the exact version # of the Linux Kernel itself
<Anubis> somehow similar to those from Vista
<Muzik83> Anubis: yea, blur, rotating cube desktops, wobbly windows, all that is beryl
<slippyr4> capah : uname -r
<Anubis> 10 x
<Muzik83> Anubis: u mean better than vista :p
<CapaH> Anubis: I am using Beryl --- it makes Vista look like nothing :) Youtube for Beryl
<arunkumaran> thcmonkey: try gnomebaker
<jussi01> Anubis: #beryl
<slippyr4> capah: why do you need to know, out of interest
<CapaH> multiple Rotating cubes / fire effects when you close windows / wobbly windows / etc
<arunkumaran> UltimateX: Ubuntu is better than FC in my opinion
<thcmonkey> arunkumaran it easy?
<jussi01> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<CapaH> thank you slippyr4
<rebel> k Muzik83 i was just doing a kernel update anyways, is there a uber easy ubuntu way of doing it?
<tempubun> exit
<Muzik83> rebel: apt-get update linux-image
<rebel> cool thanks
<Muzik83> rebel: but it will require a reboot
<arunkumaran> thcmonkey: yup..try to look for some help in the wikis or google...
<rebel> not a problem
<freakabcd> hi all
<freakabcd> does anyone have x.org 7.2 packages for edgy ?
<Muzik83> oops
<rebel> "E: The update command takes no arguments"
<rebel> ..
<Muzik83> update does the whole system, forgot about that ... use synpatic
<Muzik83> more graphical and easy
<Anubis> can i install it from Add/Remove Applications ?
<jussi01> Anubis: No, you cant - go and have a look at the link i posted
<jussi01> !beryl | Anubis
<ubotu> Anubis: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rebel> i have a athlon 3000+ should i go i686 or k7/k8?
<zynergi> k8
<ivx> arunkunarna, that does seem messed up, but keep in mind that that news site get hits buy getting people angry and what not. the first thing they teach you in any media class is the more people you make angry and hate you the more money you will make
<Muzik83> rebel: while you're in synaptic, grab the linux-headers
<Muzik83> for that version
<rebel> kk
<arunkumaran> ivx: ur right..
<kharloss> hi there. i need to install a mail server. AXIGEN is the solution. but first i need to remove my actual mail server Postfix , and other related tools
<kharloss> how can i do this ?
<ivx> arunkumaran, just look at eminem
<ivx> arunkumaran, or however you spell it
<Muzik83> kharloss: sudo apt-get remove postfix
<arunkumaran> ivx: eminem?...the band?
<ivx> arunkumaran, i wouldn't say that, they don't play insturments
<kharloss> Muzik83  sudo apt-get remove postfix will remove jst Postfix or everything related software ?
<jussi01> !offtopic | ivx
<ubotu> ivx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Muzik83> kharloss: it will remove related software too, things which depend on postfix ... its a good idea to skim the list to ensure nothing you want is going to be removed
<arunkumaran> ivx: lets chat in private...i think v r a hindarance to the support channel
<mwe> This question may sound stupid, but is the 'gnome' meta package a sensible package to install if you want to get gnome without all the crap that 'ubuntu-desktop' provides?
<ivx> arunkumaran, okay, didn't think it was a big deal :)
<slippyr4> mwe: i was asking the same question the other day and couldn't find a reasonably slim meta package. so I went to the ubuntu-desktop package then removed the stuff I didn't want afterwards.
<doojin> Does ubuntu have a netinstall image?
<CapaH> Does pfctl work for Ubuntu or do I need to use another firewall program?
<mwe> slippyr4: yeah. I'm installing 'gnome' now. might do what you did afterwards if I seem to be missing too much stuff
<jussi01> CapaH: you dont need firewall for ubuntu - its built in. However Firestarter is th gui
<slippyr4> mwe: gdm might be a reasonable bet, too
<Yodude> hey how do i ./configure a tar.gz package?
<adas> hi all
<jwtod1> thoughts as to why my system won't display screen savers but looks fine under preview?
<jussi01> !hi | adas
<ubotu> adas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mwe> By default iptables are not active. It's not nessecary when nothing is listening
<adas> jest ktos z polski ?
<Al> Hi guys, shall I make the linux partition =?
<Flannel> !pl | adas
<ubotu> adas: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mEck0> Hi! Someone using Liferea for RSS-feeds?
<Muzik83> Yodude:  first you have to unzip it, do a tar -zxvf package.tar.gz
<adas> ok] 
<adas>  thx
<adas> !pl
<jussi01> Yodude: youve got to untar it first - like unzipping, just double click
<Al> How big do I need to make the linux partition ?
<mEck0> Liferea only fetches the headlines for my feeds, not the hole article-text... How can I fix it? I have checked the preferences but can't find a setting like that :/
<Yodude> and where do i unzip it? in /opt?
<jussi01> Al: as big as you want, Id reccomend at least 4 gig
<Muzik83> Yodude: wherever you want to, commonly in /usr/src or /usr/local/src ...but it really doesnt matter (as long as you can remember it later!)
<Amon-san> Al: depends on how many users have access to the system and what you generally want to do with the system
<evan_> can anyone help me with a sound problem im having..?
<thoreauputic> mEck0: I thought that was what it was meant to do? Only a few feeds will display in the app itself on mine
<Amon-san> if no big downloading / storing stuff is involved 8g is fine with plenty free space
<seamus7> I get the following error at the very end of my Xorg.0.log file.... "(EE) Error loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm"   I'm on Edgy with XGL/Beryl on an ATI X1300 card .... anyone have a clue what's going on here??
<Yodude> hey you said i untar it first then unzip it?
<jussi01> evan_: we need more info than that :D
<Al> jussi, Amon-san : I use win right now and wanna swith step by step to linux ... I want to accsess the win partition too, is that possible, if thats an NFTS ?
<Yodude> how i do untar? i tried double clicking but it just opens he thing in Archive manager "fileroller"
<CapaH> What is the GUI again to Ubuntu firewall? irestarter ?
<edlan1> Hi -- I'm trying to get World of Warcraft working under Wine on Ubuntu 6.10. Is anyone able to assist me with this?
<Muzik83> Yodude: if its .tar.gz, first you un-gzip it to get it to a .tar, then you untar it to get all the files in side... type tar -zxvf package.tar.gz
<evan_> heh Ok im a linux noob just switched over and loving it but... i can run sudo totem and get sound from it... but i cant get sound any other way
<CapaH> edlan1: Is that even possible?
<CapaH> hey is there a channel devoted purely to Wine ?
<Amon-san> Al: sorry never tired that
<thoreauputic> Yodude: hit "extract" I think ( I do it on the command line though)
<jussi01> Al: download the live cd, then boot it, and see how you go!!
<Muzik83> evan_: In System -> administration -> users, select yourself, go to groups, and add yourself to the sound group
<edlang_> CapaH: Um, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<evan_> ok
<mEck0> thoreauputic, I remember when I used Thunderbird for RSS-feeds, it could fetch the whole article-text
<evan_> there isnt a group called sound
<Yodude> how do i doi extract with the command line?
<Muzik83> evan_: Sorry, that last step is go to "User Privaledges"
<Muzik83> evan_: and the group is called "Use audio devices"
<Al> jussi01: I downloaded it allready and i wanna install it, i wanna be able to listen to my music , which is on my win part. ...
<whileimhere> is there a way to save flash videos like off utube?
<Yodude> can i do "sudo archive manager /home/youssef/desktop/banshee-0.11.6.tar.gz?
<Al> Has to be possible ....
<thoreauputic> mEck0: right, well liferea doesn't seem to do that by default - there may be a plugin or something - search in sysnaptic or with apt-cache search perhaps
<evan_> ok there isnt sound... but ther is use audio privilages... i checked them all
<thoreauputic> *synaptic
<Muzik83> Yodude: tar -zxvf banshee-0.11...
<seamus7> Anyone know what this error message "(EE) Error loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm" in my Xorg.0.log file means and how I can resolve it??
<mwe> Yodude: to do what?
<evan_> theyve all been checked for awhile now tho... ive been googling this for about 2 hours
<Muzik83> evan_: er ok
<phatrabbit> Muzik83: does linux need to install on FAT32 disk
<Muzik83> evan_: what does this show: ls -l /dev/ds*
<Yodude> mwe: to extract a tar.gz to /opt
<phatrabbit> where can i find a good how to on configuring partions for ubuntu install
<tristan_> hi all
<Muzik83> phatrabbit: on the contrary, fat32 is probably the worst choice of filesystems ...
<mwe> Yodude: cd /opt. then sudo tar zxvf /home/youssef/Desktop/banshee-0.11.6.tar.gz
<evan_> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14,  3 2007-02-18 03:25 /dev/dsp
<evan_> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 19 2007-02-18 03:25 /dev/dsp1
<rebel> reboot -brb
<pottie> im having issues with my ventrilo it works perfect except for me not being able to hear them or me talking to them and also there is nothing under line in tab so i cant pick antyhing...... help =(
<Muzik83> phatrabbit: sorry read your question wrong (its getting late)
<mwe> !gksudo | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<daveR> Hi,  I have a mouse with two extra buttons either side of the large click buttons which in windows where used for backwards and forwards on a browser.  how do i get that to happen with linux?
<tristan_> I'm trying to use mencoder but when I put vcodec=xvid in the option of lavc it says the codec is not found...
<phatrabbit> Muzik83: np
<tristan_> What should I do?
<scheuri> hi all...anyone know the Asus Barebone V2-P5G965 with intel g965/ICH8? Is the LAN-adapter supported? It is not with 6.06.1...
<tristan_> daveR, you have to edit your xorg.conf
<phatrabbit> Muzik83:  do u know where i can find a good tut on installing ubuntu on certain partitions
<Muzik83> evan_: ok so that is ok
<tristan_> Dave123, just wait and I give you the code in pastebin
<evan_> ok so Should i in theory have sound?
<Yodude> hey i did that "tar -zxvf" command
<Yodude> i got some lines
<Yodude> then it stopped'what do i do now?
<Yodude> i don't know what i did
<Muzik83> Yodude: you unzipped that file to the current directory
<Muzik83> Yodude: if you do an ls, now you should have a folder similarly named to hte .tar.gz file
<Muzik83> Yodude: cd into that folder, and find your ./configure
<Trunkz> Morning =D
<tristan_> daveR, http://pastebin.ca/361743 there you go
<Muzik83> phatrabbit: im not sure of a howto on the partitions, are they already created (and is this a dual boot system?)
<evan_> Muzik83: So... should I in theory have soound, because if so i dont..
<tristan_> daveR, don't forget to restart X afterwards to make it work
<daveR> tristan_ - cheers
<Muzik83> evan_: yes, which is rather strange (sorry im getting a bit behind on my reading)
<mwe> Yodude: ls /opt. if you did what I said it should have been extracted there
<daveR> tristan_ : restarting x, is that just rebooting?
<Muzik83> evan_:  if you do groups yourusername, do you see audio in that list?
<Trunkz> Yodude: you're still here? xD
<Yodude> i can't find that folder!
<pottie> so does anyone have an idea on how to fix my vent prob = /
<tristan_> daveR, even more simple, ctrl+alt+backspace. It gets you back to the session screen
<Yodude> trunkz: i logged in 10 minutes ago
<Muzik83> Yodude: it should be in your current directory that you're in now
<mwe> Yodude: wht did you do?
<Trunkz> Yodude: oh k lol xD
<Yodude> well i'm not in any directroy now
<evan_> Muzike83: No, Audio isnt listed as an option
<Yodude> how do i know the urretn directory?
<mwe> Yodude: urretn?
<Yodude> mwe: i did "tar -zxvf /home/youssef/Desktop/banshee-0.11.6.tar.gz"
<Muzik83> evan_: ok, thats the problem :p...now for a solution, you need to add your username to the "audio" group
<mwe> Yodude: after cd /opt?
<Yodude> what's "cd /opt"?
<Muzik83> evan_: are you *sure* its checked off in that "Settings for <your username>" in the user manager ?
<mwe> Yodude: cd means change directory
<evan_> Muzik83: Ok and how would one go about adding themselves to the group f one could not simply check the option?
<mwe> Yodude: it puts you in /opt
<Muzik83> evan_: waitamin, before did you say the option was "not" checked?
<Yodude> no /)
<mwe> Yodude: you just extracted it somewhere else, probably
<evan_> there is no option
<mwe> Yodude: yes it does
<Yodude> well how can i find out where i exrtaced it?
<Muzik83> evan_: sudo nano /etc/group
<phatrabbit> great thanks to the dude who told me formatting the drive ubuntu was on would uninstall Ubuntu now my Grub is ******
<mwe> Yodude: type pwd
<mwe> Yodude: it extracted it there
<phatrabbit> and my computer wont start
<pottie> anyone with free invite to demoniod pm me
<daveR> tristan_ : do i paste this code in the xorg.conf?
<Yodude> oh yeah home/youssef
<evan_> muzik83: what now?
<Muzik83> evan_: should see a line like this: audio:x:29:mitchese,pugflop,mythtv
<Muzik83> (with a different username list of course)
<freakabcd> anyone here running x.org 7.2 with edgy ?
<tristan_> daveR, you should have somewhere in your xorg.conf something about the mouse
<Yodude> thnkx i'll move it to /opt
<mwe> Yodude: because you didn't type cd /opt first like I told you ;) and sudo tar ... as well
<ardchoille> evan_: Are you trying to add an existing user to an existing group?
<evan_> Ardchoille: im adding an existing user to a new group - my audio group doesnt exist yes under Sudo i get sound
<tristan_> daveR, just paste the part which have tabulation before
<Muzik83> ardchoille: apparently use audio devices isnt in evans group list
<Yodude> mwe: i listed to muzik83 sorry
<tristan_> daveR, you should have somthing like "buttons" "5", you replace by 7 and paste the 2 following lines
<thoreauputic> evan_:  sudo adduser evan audio  - then logout- login
<evan_> muzik83: There was no line like the one you suggested
<Muzik83> thoreauputic: simpler ..thx :)
<daveR> tristan_ : ok thanks mate.  but how do i edit the file because you need to be root.  i have to passwords and stuff but it doesn't ask for them.  just says read only.
<evan_> oh ty
<elias_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scheuri> hi all...how do I find out if the RTL8169(and some letters added) is supported by which kernel?
<tristan_> in console do sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> evan_: make sure you logout -in  with that user to make the change effective
<evan_> k
<Nitro-Wii> nvidia drivers are in add/remove arn't they?
<evan_> Hopefully i wont brb
<evan_> :D
<thoreauputic> :)
<gyaresu> scheuri: I use http://kernel.xc.net
<scheuri> gyaresu: thanks...I will have a look
<gyaresu> scheuri: np
<Yodude> mwe: i moved it to /opt, now what do i do?
<arphetic> hi. I upgraded my ubuntu recently from 6.06 to 6.10, but since I upgraded, I cant select the proper screen refresh. I want 1280*1024 (which I have now) at 85 hz, though I can only set it at 60 Hz.
<tuvok2812> hella all
<tuvok2812> hello
<thoreauputic> arphetic: run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   - read the page from ubotu that follows first
<thoreauputic> !resolution | arphetic
<ubotu> arphetic: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Muzik83> Yodude: cd /opt/foldername to change into the directory, then do a ./configure
<arphetic> I installed the nvidia drivers for my GCard, and it works, but it is the screen that im worried about. It's a IIlyama VisionMaster 400, in 6.06 I manually had to select it from the list of screens cause it wasnt autodetected, but I dont know where to do that in Gnome...
<arphetic> I tried those already thoreauputic
<mwe> Muzik83: he probably needs build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r), though
<thoreauputic> arphetic: you might need to specify your h and v sync rates
<Muzik83> mwe: good point
<arphetic> I already have
<arphetic> It gives 75 hz at 1024*768, so thats ok
<thoreauputic> arphetic: then I don't know, sorry
<daveR> how do i login to root because i can't do it from the normal login screen?
<Muzik83> Yodude: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<rebel> omg.. its working thanks again Muzik83
<Muzik83> daveR: Using the root account is generally a bad idea, it is better to use sudo
<vduck> or su
<Muzik83> np :)
<slippyr4> when in the grub shell, is there a way to get it to tell you what disks it regards as hd0 and hd1 etc
<Muzik83> daveR: and if you need a persistant root prompt, use sudo -i
<arphetic>     HorizSync       27.0 - 96.0
<arphetic>     VertRefresh     50.0 - 160.0
<arphetic> this is in my xorg.conf file @ hz
<daveR> Muzik83: i am trying to edit xorg.conf file. can i do that through sudo?
<arphetic> daveR: yes
<arphetic> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Muzik83> daveR: from a command prompt, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.cofn
<ardchoille> !gksudo | arphetic
<ubotu> arphetic: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<Muzik83> daveR: only with conf spelled correctly :s
<rylan> hello all
<arphetic> okey :)
<rylan> sometimes my sound doesnt work.
<daveR> Muzik83, sweet, thanks
<arphetic> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rylan> especially if the computer has been running for a while
<Diana> http://www.addict.66ghz.com/ Click the Adsense ads and help me buy a laptop
<Yodude> Muzik83: i did "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<Muzik83> ok
<Alexstrasza> hello lovely people
<daveR> i have nearly config ubuntu to how i want it apart from one this.  i have two screens, each with different resolutions.  how to do sort it out so i have dual screens working on them?  i searched the help area but couldn't see anything.
<vduck> does ext3 filesystems need to be defragged?
<Alexstrasza> I tried to add mplayer but its not listed, what should i do?
<Muzik83> vduck: not really no
<vduck> ok, good to know
<arphetic> Ok, I have my screen at 75 hz now, better then it was, but I want it at 85:<
<ardchoille> Alexstrasza: You want to install mplayer?
<Muzik83> Yodude: are you in /opt/thatfolderthatyouunzipped ?
<slippyr4> arphetic: why do you want 85? that is interlaced
<Alexstrasza> ardchoille yes I do
<arphetic> slippyr4: thats the best rate for my screen at this resolution] 
<ardchoille> Alexstrasza: mplayer is in multiverse, enable multiverse and sudo apt-get install mplayer
<freakabcd> so i guess X.org 7.2 official packages will NOT be available for edgy?
<Alexstrasza> ardchoille, what is the program that allows me to do remote desktop?
<Alexstrasza> rdp
<ardchoille> Alexstrasza: No idea
<freakabcd> Alexstrasza, you talking about vnc ?
<thoreauputic> AlexLatchford:  Internet - terminal Server
<Muzik83> Alexstrasza: try tsclient
<freakabcd> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Alexstrasza> freakabcd no, windows TDP
<Alexstrasza> RDP*
<Alexstrasza> !RDP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> tsclient is the remote desktop - it's in the menu as terminal server client
<Muzik83> Alexstrasza: VNC is better, but if you need RDP tsclient has an RDP option in it ....never used it myself ... its in Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server client
* Spee_Der is using terminal server client for remote desktop control of a linux machine and an xp machine.
<Spee_Der> It works very nicely.
<Alexstrasza> thanks
<Muzik83> Yodude: are you around still?
<Alexstrasza> Spee_Der thank you
<Spee_Der> Alexstrasza, just be patient with it is all. It takes a little getting used to, but it works nice.
<Spee_Der> Welcome.
<evan_> Bah... Sound works with Totem without issuing Sudo but Now Cedega wont display the sound as working... it fails the oss and alsa tests?
<Alexstrasza> Spee_Der Thanks
<evan_> And also, it only works with Totem -Banshee cant play sound either
<evan_> ok...update cedega passes the tests but no sound is heard?
<Yodude> Muzik: sorry i was doing something
<Yodude> Muzik83: i was doing something sorry
<samiam010203> hello all this am :)
<Muzik83> Yodude: ok...
<Muzik83> Yodude: where are you at ... are you in the right directory?
<Yodude> Muzik83: i'm in the terminal in the folder i unzipped
<Muzik83> ok
<Yodude> yes
<Muzik83> try a ./configure
<Antonio_Carlos_M> hello
<Yodude> k
<Muzik83> cross your fingers ^^
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i'm new to linux
<Antonio_Carlos_M> and i need some serious help
<Antonio_Carlos_M> it looks like i broke something
<samiam010203> what wrong Carlos
<Muzik83> Antonio_Carlos_M, what did ya break? :)
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i cant update system
<Antonio_Carlos_M> and synaptic doesnt show anything
<samiam010203> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Muzik83> evan_: im not sure about that, is alsa running ?  Should it be running?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> look
<Yodude> Muzik83: i got a whole bunch of lines
<Muzik83> ok
<Yodude> Muzik83: now what?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> E: Type lmth.xedni/ofni is not known on line 47 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Antonio_Carlos_M> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Antonio_Carlos_M> Go to the repository dialogue to correct the problem.
<Antonio_Carlos_M> thats the message
<samiam010203> did you delete your sources.list
<Muzik83> Yodude: were the last lines something like "Creating config.status" or something close to that, mentioning creating and config?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> what do i do
<evan_> Muzik83: umm yea ALSA is running and i suppose it should be running becuz i chose it as my sound device
<samiam010203> go to /etc/apt/
<Antonio_Carlos_M> how?
<samiam010203> and see your sources.list file is there
<Yodude> yes wait
<evan_> muzik83: wouldnt make sense to choose it and then not run it?
<lulemurfan> Can some tell me why i've baned from accessing #edubuntu
<samiam010203> open your home folder and navigate to /etc/apt/
<Muzik83> evan_: some have it installed but use oss or something else (and dont run it) :p
<lulemurfan> :'(
<NightCircle> Don't make a sad smiley just because I connected >.>
<evan_> muzik83: well this problem actually goes beyond cedega because banshee wont play sound either..
<daveR> i have nearly config ubuntu to how i want it apart from one this.  i have two screens, each with different resolutions.  how to do sort it out so i have dual screens working on them?  i searched the help area but couldn't see anything. any docs or help would be much appreciated :)
<Antonio_Carlos_M> what do i do nexts
<Antonio_Carlos_M> ?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i'm in that folder
<samiam010203> do you see your sources.list file in there
<lulemurfan> Can some tell me why i've baned from accessing #edubuntu
<scheuri> firephoto: hi there...remember? I am the guy with the jmicron problem about three days ago?
<evan_> no
<Antonio_Carlos_M> yeah
<Yodude> Muzik83: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6344/
<Antonio_Carlos_M> sources.list.save and sources.list
<Alexstrasza> yes TSClient is much better than KDE RDP
<samiam010203> ok open it up and make sure all the repos in it dont have # infront of the name
<evan_> Anyone have any ideas as to why The only program i can get sound squeezed out of is Totem?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> ok
<Antonio_Carlos_M> but
<Antonio_Carlos_M> what file
<willskills> Good morning folks, I need some help getting recording to work on my mic, I am willing to pay over paypal, as I have been ****ing around with this for two months and no joy!
<Antonio_Carlos_M> sources.list.save
<samiam010203> sources.list
<Antonio_Carlos_M> ok
<samiam010203> oh, do you have hidden files turened on?
* spinz8r is away: brb
<willskills> ctrl+h
<elias__> Im tying to install the ati driver. When I write fglrxinfo i get Open GL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org, OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Inderect. Anyone know what to do?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> no
<scheuri> willskills: I guess it would be helpful if you used pastebin to paste some infos like Version of Alsa, OSS, Ubuntu, what software and even more important the exact hardware and chipset you are using
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i dont think so
<samiam010203> turn on the right to view hidden files
<Antonio_Carlos_M> ok
<willskills> scheuri, ok - 1 minutew
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i did
<scheuri> willskills: sure enough
<samiam010203> or just do an sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<evan_> yes
<samiam010203> from the command line
<Yodude> Muzik83: so what happanened?
<Muzik83> Yodude: just checkin
<Antonio_Carlos_M> ok
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i tryed to delite
<samiam010203> now is the file open
<paolo> Hi everyone. I just installed Ubuntu on an ASUS V1JP and while there was sound from the live cd, the hard disc install does not produce any sound. Any suggestions?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> the problematic file
<samiam010203> no you dont want to delete that file
<sergo_> hi!
<Antonio_Carlos_M> but i dont have the promission
<Antonio_Carlos_M> well
<sergo_> anybody knows how to connect evolution to egroupware?
<samiam010203> you have to input your password to open the file
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i entered something
<Muzik83> Yodude: the problem is, your gcc cant create executables: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables ... im just looking into what this means, as i've never seen it before
<Antonio_Carlos_M> and it broke
<Antonio_Carlos_M> synaptic
<samiam010203> r u in the terminal
<lulemurfan> Can some tell me why i've baned from accessing #edubuntu
<Antonio_Carlos_M> and update manager
<samiam010203> no go to the terminal
<hdxx> elias__: do you have direct rendeing "yes" ?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> ?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> ok
<samiam010203> in your gnome menu go to accessorys and open the terminal
<elias__> hdxx, nope
<Antonio_Carlos_M> kk
<Antonio_Carlos_M> did it
<samiam010203> now type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" withjout the wquetes
<hdxx> elias__: i have one wiki how ot isntall ati drivers, wait
<Antonio_Carlos_M> kk
<samiam010203> and when it asks for the p/w intput yours
<elias__> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Antonio_Carlos_M> ok
<Antonio_Carlos_M> done it
<Yodude> Muzik83: what is gcc? that compiler i just downloaded?
<samiam010203> now the sources.list should open
<ernz> Hi - I am having problems with something called glx. I am running Ubuntu Edgy. Now apps I used to use on dapper aren't working like Armagetron, and I even tried to install beryl, and even that complains about glx.
<elias__> hdxx, I did the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI one
<Muzik83> Yodude: ya gcc is a compile which comes with build-essential... what are you trying to compile, and what processor do you have?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> heh
<samiam010203> now ., carlos which ubuntu version are you using
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i fixed it
<Antonio_Carlos_M> :D
<Antonio_Carlos_M> tnx
<samiam010203> ok
<Antonio_Carlos_M> 6.06
<willskills> ernz, you need gfx card drivers - apt-get! :)
<hdxx> elias__: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<Antonio_Carlos_M> few more questions
<Yodude> Muzik83: lol you know..i extraced a tar.gz to a folder
<willskills> if you have an nvidia card, drivers are in the repos
<ernz> willskills: i am using nvidia drivers already
<samiam010203> yes
<GNUtoo2> hello,how do i compile an external kernel module(kqemu)...it fails
<Yodude> Muzik83: i changed directory to the folder
<Muzik83> Yodude: but i have short term memory worse than a goldfish... what is the name of the software which you are *trying* to use?
<Yodude> Muzik83: and now i need to do something to turn this folder into a working program
<Antonio_Carlos_M> can u tell me some repositories that contain games and etc?
<Yodude> Banshee
<samiam010203> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<samiam010203> there you go
<Antonio_Carlos_M> tnx!
<Yodude> i couldn't find the newer version in the repo so i download it from Softpedia
<samiam010203> no problems
<Antonio_Carlos_M> btw
<samiam010203> yes
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i like linux a lot
<Antonio_Carlos_M> you can fix anything
<samiam010203> yesso do i and everyone els here hahaha
<Antonio_Carlos_M> and everything you brake
<GNUtoo2> my error looks like this: http://www.pastebin.ca/361778
<Antonio_Carlos_M> hehe
<Antonio_Carlos_M> any repositories in specific that contain games?
<sergo_> Antonio, did you fix anything?
<Muzik83> Yodude: do you happen to have an amd64 processor?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> yeah
<Antonio_Carlos_M> everything is working
<samiam010203> check int hefuroms i know there was a project with games at one opint
<GNUtoo2> the kernel used is linux-headers-2.6.15-28
<brann> hello. can someone help me installing rar? i have the multiverse/universe repositories, i've done an update, but apt says me that "Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<Yodude> Muzik83: no Intel
<Antonio_Carlos_M> ok
<hdxx> brann: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<Muzik83> Yodude: ok lots of the problems im seeing happen with 64bit processors
<Antonio_Carlos_M> and another problem
<Yodude> hey i went to synaptic and searched for "build-essential" and it's not installed!!!!!!!!!
<Antonio_Carlos_M> with my TV Card
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i use KDEtv
<Yodude> no 32bit
<Muzik83> ya ok
<Muzik83> i was just checking
<Antonio_Carlos_M> and it finds all the programs
<Muzik83> really...hmm thats strange
<Antonio_Carlos_M> but some of them have no sound
<Antonio_Carlos_M> while other
<Muzik83> install it :p
<GNUtoo2> Antonio_Carlos_M:you can compile games frol sources and make an upgradable and uninstallable package with checkinstall
<brann> hdxx,  : that's what i did. it keeps telling me that Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Yodude> man the command u gave me earlier doesn't install it
<Antonio_Carlos_M> work perfectly
<Yodude> i'm gonna do it the graphical way
<Frogzoo> GNUtoo2: which distro you running?
<Muzik83> brann: rar is a proprietary closed source thing, you need to get it from the rarlabs website
<GNUtoo2> Frogzoo:dapper drake
<brann> Muzik83, ok. i thought it was available from the multiverse repository
<scheuri> Yodude: "sudo aptitude install build-essential" does not work?
<Muzik83> brann: it may be actually, try apt-get install unrar-free
<GNUtoo2> Frogzoo:in edgy eft i installed kqemu easely
<Antonio_Carlos_M> so
<Muzik83> brann: (just did a search of my stuff and found that)
<Antonio_Carlos_M> can someone help me with my TB problem here?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> TV"
<elias_> hdxx, thanks :D
<samiam010203> whats wrong with the tv?
<sergo_> 
<Antonio_Carlos_M> some chanels have no sound
<Antonio_Carlos_M> while other do
<thcmonkey> back on xp :D
<thcmonkey> lol
<hdxx> elias_: you're welcome
<thcmonkey> but not for long
<brann> Muzik83,  thanks... a lot of tutorials on internet told to install rar so I stupidly tried to follow them...
<samiam010203> i dont know about tv's
<hdxx> brann: in my repositors is rar
<Muzik83> brann: ya i installed rar from the rarlabs site :p
<thcmonkey> writing the image to disk on rh8 was proving to much of a mission
<Antonio_Carlos_M> tnx anuway
<samiam010203> try calling the cable company
<thcmonkey> my install was so short of packaged it was quicker to just format and install windows
<thcmonkey> packages*
<GNUtoo2> Frogzoo:what should do for qemu?
<GNUtoo2> oops
<GNUtoo2> Frogzoo:what should do for kqemu?
<brann> hdxx, maybe it's because i'm using french repositories
<doojin> How can I wrtie an iso file to a usb memory stick?
<Frogzoo> GNUtoo2: dunno, if the provided makefiles won't compile, not much you can do
<hdxx> brann: i can past you my repo. if you want
<thcmonkey> doojin, you got a 1meg card?
<thcmonkey> stick*
<tristan_> doojin, you can mount the iso file and copy what's inside on the USB
<doojin> thcmonkey : I got 512MB stick
<daveR> hi, i want dual screens on my pc.  both screen have different resolutions and i have a nvidia graphics card.  i followed this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584.  but didn't do anything.  can anyone help?
<brann> hdxx, yes please
<thcmonkey> what iso you trying to write to it doojin?
<crazy_bus> :( kubuntu is still losing system files
<doojin> ubuntu netboot iso
<lulemurfan> THATS IT YOUR BLOCKED
<lulemurfan> soory
<doojin> I just copied it, but it doesn't work
<thcmonkey> ah right.. i was gonna say. but if it's that small there'll be no probs
<thcmonkey> [10:30]  <tristan_> doojin, you can mount the iso file and copy what's inside on the USB
<lulemurfan> Can some tell me why i've baned from accessing #edubuntu
<GNUtoo2> Frogzoo: no it's an ubuntu error because he says /bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: no files or folder of this type
<doojin> thcmonkey : I must have a program for copying the boot data
<thcmonkey> you on ubuntu right now?
<mackinac> lulemurfan:  ask freenet staff ?
<doojin> thcmonkey : on windows now
<hdxx> brann: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6345/
<thcmonkey> god then that's even easier
<thcmonkey> plug usb stick in
<thcmonkey> drag and drop
<brann> hdxx,  thx
<tempubun> hi all any ubuntu-ppc'ers here?
<thcmonkey> or you want it on there as an image?
<scheuri> what was the command again to get all modules loaded on CLI?
<doojin> thcmonkey : you never booted with a usb stick
<Muzik83> scheuri: lsmod
<scheuri> ahhhhh
<thcmonkey> nope :D
<scheuri> thanks
<doojin> thcmonkey : that doesn't work, I tried
<goundy> Morning
<GNUtoo2> Frogzoo: but i have modpost.c in my kernel directory
<lulemurfan> how do you speak to a freenet staff
<goundy> I've a question, do you think it's a good choice to stay on Ubuntu dapper ?
<mackinac> join #freenet
<_Jonathan_> goundy: yes
<hdxx> goundy: yes
<goundy> ok ok :P
<goundy> rox
<goundy> thanks guys
<goundy> before i'had Kubuntu edgy 64, it suxed :/
<thcmonkey> doojin: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch04s03.html
<willskills> Hello folks, I am looking for some help getting sound recording to work; any experts here? Some output for you; http://pastebin.com/883560
<thcmonkey> dunno, that might help mate
<hdxx> goundy: kubuntu is buggy :)
<thcmonkey> although doojin that for doing it on linux
<goundy> Yeah dapper's better :] 
<Muzik83> willskills: have you checked the mute, both in the obvious place next to the clock, and the hidden one in alsa-mixer ?
<betatux> Question: What's a good Podcast Client ?
<willskills> Muzik83, yes
<_Jonathan_> I'm newbie to IRC and I've just registered, may I test pm on someone?
<thcmonkey> doojin: it help?
<thomas_> _Jonathan_:  :)
<tempubun> betatux: penguinTV
<betatux> thanks
<brann> hdxx,  still no luck. maybe it's because in france.. anyway i'll get the tarball from rarlabs and install it by myself. thx for your help
<mEck0> I wonder if there is a setting in Liferea which automatically deletes feeds which has been read?
<hdxx> brann: did you write sudo apt-get update
<Ryiel> hey
<mackinac> lulemurfan:  my mistake, that should be #freenode
<Muzik83> willskills: you may want to add cat /proc/asound/devices to your pastebin
<brann> hdxx, of course. but i finally found it's unrar and not rar
<brann> hdxx, working fine now... strange, i tried it before, and it didnt work...
<hdxx> :)
<tempubun> any ubuntu-ppc'ers here?
<willskills> Muzik83, - http://pastebin.com/883563
<Chousuke> tempubun: I was, for a while
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tempubun> Chousuke: i am not able to start X ubuntu-6.10-ppc on a G3 iBook ATI rage m3
<Chousuke> hmm :/
<tempubun> and there is very little info on it
<Chousuke> Well, your best bet is to take a look at X.org's logs and start figuring out what's wrong.
<lulemurfan> I need help
<lulemurfan> Can some tell me why i've baned from accessing #edubuntu
<elias_> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Phat32> What is an alternative to "dhcpcd" or "pump -i eth0"
<tempubun> Chousuke: i have 1 x (WW) and 2 x (EE) to do with the Rage 128 IO configs
<cox377> 've got this issue when connecting to a ubuntu samba share. basically when i connect frtom a windows machine it asks for user name and password giving me full read/write access however when i connect from another linx machine it goes straight in on the files but i can only read. how do i make it ask me for the user and pass like it does in windows?
<Chousuke> tempubun: well, then you need to solve those :P
<Chousuke> at least the errors.
<Muzik83> willskills: ok next what about ls -l /dev/snd
<Phat32> I have ubuntu running on a virtual machine and everything seems to be alright but doesn't have an IP...
<tahsin> hi
<tahsin> can any1 help me
<mackinac> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tahsin> how do i install internet explorer?
<mackinac> again?
<tahsin> how do i install internet explorer?
<Phat32> Can anyone tell me a command that will cause ubuntu to request an IP from my dhcp enabled router?
<gortba_> Hi everyone. Does anyone know if there is a place to put up a web page for FREE?
<mackinac> troll elsewhere
<tahsin> INTERNET EXPLORER?
<cox377> mackinac: haha
<gortba_> I have my own html file--just need the webspace
<cox377> mackinac: what a joker
<Phat32> tahsin: they don't make internet explorer for linux
<eltese> tahsin: Use wine. Emulate it.. easy enough =)
<willskills> gortba_, many free hosting sites - try google ;)
<tahsin> cant i run it with wine?
<willskills> yes you can
<eltese> yeah
<eltese> you can
<tahsin> i have installed wine
<Phat32> tahsin: yes you can
<tahsin> but how does it work?
<eltese> wine?
<willskills> quite simply
<tahsin> YES! WINE
<chavo> tahsin, http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page this is a script that will help you install IE in linux using wine
<willskills> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<coNP> !ie4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<legolaswood> hi
<legolaswood> Hi
<Phat32> tahsin: http://www.rubyrailways.com/install-internet-explorer-on-ubuntu-dapper-in-3-easy-steps/
<eltese> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<coNP> tahsin: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<legolaswood> I have some basic questions about ubuntu.
<tahsin> thanks
<coNP> !ask | legolaswood
<ubotu> legolaswood: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Phat32> Can anyone tell me a command that will cause ubuntu to request an IP from my dhcp enabled router?
<legolaswood> does ubuntu provide autoupdate feature like Suse 10.2 ?
<peegy> can anyone help me setting up a vpn connectionon ubuntu edgy?
<coNP> legolaswood: yes, kind of
<Phat32> legolaswood, yes it does
<coNP> Phat32: dhclient
<coNP> Phat32: or set it to automatic / dhcp
<legolaswood> is there a built in support for 3d desktop features?
<Phat32> well I think it is set to use dhcp but I didn't make the vm image so who know
<Phat32> knows*
<willskills> Phat32, just a little tip, avoid DHCP if your network has windows & *nix boxes
<willskills> samba doesnt like dhcp much :] 
<Alexstrasza> does UBUNTU support TV cards?
<tahsin> i have downloaded KDE but how do i work with it?
<tahsin> i have also installed KDE
<Phat32> willskills, I have been using dhcp with both types for years
<Muzik83> Alexstrasza: depends on the TV card...
<coNP> tahsin: do you installed ubuntu and now you installed the kubuntu-desktop package? or what?
<Phat32> coNP, it says No DHCPOFFERS recieved
<Phat32> any ideas?
<legolaswood> what about ubuntu installer? is it easy enough for a linux newbie to install it in a multi hard drive computer?
<coNP> Phat32: try to wireshark the interface (that is a network traffic analyzation tool)
<legolaswood> I have installed FEDORA and suse with no problem but i never tried ubunto.
<willskills> legolaswood, yes
<Phat32> legolaswood, it's easier than suse
<coNP> ! wireshark | Phat32
<tahsin> i am using ubuntu and i hv installed KDE package
<ubotu> phat32: wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 545 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<willskills> it's very very easy
<Alexstrasza> Muzik83 I have an AVerTV DVB external usb digital TV, but they do not have a linux driver nor TV program, what should I do?
<Phat32> coNP, it's vmware. it uses a virtual nic
<coNP> Phat32: oh, sorry :)
<ardchoille> willskills: My 8 year old niece did it:)
<gortba_> willskills: I tried google for free webhosting. They all cost something or another.
<coNP> Phat32: I missed the first part I guess :)
<coNP> Phat32: vmware server / player / ... ?
<gortba_> willskills: Do you know of one in particular?
<legolaswood> willskill, Is there a DVD iso available for download?
<willskills> yes legolaswood
<Phat32> vmware workstation
<Phat32> basically using player
<|thunder> could someone please tell me why edgy is so stubborn when trying to build an app. Always say this .so and that .so is missing, yet it is always there, and always linked to the proper version. I even added /usr/lib to /etc/ld.so.conf and ran ldconfig, and still nada. I dont get it. help
<coNP> gortba_: e.g. google itself offers free webhosting, if I am not wrong
<willskills> gortba_, no, my friends run a hosting company, I get mine free from them, sorry
<legolaswood> i can not find it in ubuntu web site.
<n1gke> cool it works !
<Phat32> |thunder, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_Jonathan_> coNP: really?
<gortba_> willskills: Thanks
<coNP> _Jonathan_: really what ?:)
<tahsin> i have installed flightgear and dont know how to open or run it
<gortba_> coNP: Do you know if the google one let you upload your own HTML file?
<|thunder> Phat32; thanks, but this is way beyond that. I have all the proper build tools. The libs are all there, just wont find them.
<thoreauputic> |thunder: you need the -dev packages
<willskills> legolaswood, I just PM'd you.......
<Muzik83> Alexstrasza: Most often "they" dont have anything for linux, but Linux makes up for it... I believe you can use it with linux, because there is stuff found on Google that says it can be convinced to work
<Phat32> |thunder, is it maybe a problem with a path somewhere?
<thoreauputic> |thunder: ./configure means dev packages, not the standard ones you already have
<_Jonathan_> coNP: you said "e.g. google itself offers free webhosting, if I am not wrong"
<|thunder> thoreauputic; hmm. lemme have a look. thanks
<Muzik83> Alexstrasza: what does lsusb show when the thing is plugged in
<tahsin> can anyone help me with flight gear
<coNP> _Jonathan_: not that I would recommand that, but have a look at http://googlepages.com/
<Thug-N-Me> hi all
<tahsin> i have installed it but dont know how to open it
<_Jonathan_> coNP: thank u
<Thug-N-Me> how do i mount network folder ? the second machine its ubuntu too ?
<GNUtoo2> mabe for kqemu i need to compile the kernel first
<GNUtoo2> but i don't know where is debian/config/i386/
<evan__> Ok i think i need help setting up ALSA... I can only play sound through TOTEM and the system itself wont make sounds such as login and logout noises...help appreciated.
<coNP> GNUtoo2: I guess you should apt-get kernel-source-<proper version> first
<coNP> GNUtoo2: sorry, 'apt-get source kernel-source...'
<tahsin> can any 1 help me with flight gear
<tahsin> how do i run flight gear
<mwe> does anyone know a free tool that can convert pdf files to jpg files?
<evan__> Ok i think i need help setting up ALSA... I can only play sound through TOTEM and the system itself wont make sounds such as login and logout noises...help appreciated
<thoreauputic> |thunder:  the command   sudoa apt-get build-dep <package>   will pull in the -dev packages automatically if what you are building is in Ubuntu already
<GNUtoo2> coNP/ ok thanks
<willskills> mwe, yes, in windows
<willskills> not sure about linux
<willskills> but PDF creator
<thoreauputic> mwe: possibly the "convert" command in the imagemagick package
<tahsin> how do i open flight gear
<willskills> will do pdf - kpg/png/etc/etc and the other way too
<evan__> Ok i think i need help setting up ALSA... I can only play sound through TOTEM and the system itself wont make sounds such as login and logout noises...help appreciated
<thoreauputic> !info imagemagick
<evan__> anyone have any ideas
<ubotu> imagemagick: Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-0.10ubuntu0.2 (edgy), package size 724 kB, installed size 3168 kB
<|thunder> thoreauputic; you were absolutly correct. i was missing the -dev packages
<Thug-N-Me> how do i mount network folder ? the other machine on the network its ubuntu too so there is no need for samba .. ?
<|thunder> thoreauputic; thanks a million
<thoreauputic> |thunder: bitter experience :)
<Yodude> Muzik83: ok i downloaded "build"essential"
<evan__> Ok i think i need help setting up ALSA... I can only play sound through TOTEM and the system itself wont make sounds such as login and logout noises...help appreciated
<Yodude> Muzik83: and i did "./configure"
<Yodude> Muzik83: now what?
<willskills> evan__, Sys>Pref>Sound
<willskills> ESD is on?
<Muzik83> Yodude: did your configure end in that line that mentions "creating config.status" (not necesarily config.status, but config.somethign)
<mwe> thoreauputic: thanks. it worked. The quality is not too great, though. Maybe you can speify the quality. Reading ...
<thoreauputic> Thug-N-Me:  install nfs-kernel-server
<evan__> willskills: yes esd is on
<willskills> hmm
<tahsin> i have installed KDE but how do i use it?
<willskills> tahsin, when you start Ubuntu
<willskills> before you log in
<thoreauputic> mwe: ah - haven't tried it myself, but yes , the man pages might help
<willskills> change sessionb
<Muzik83> tahsin: log out, then on the login screen select "Choose session"
<willskills> -b
<tahsin> i did that
<tahsin> but i didnt see any KDE option
<evan__> reboot
<Muzik83> nah
<eltese> Does anyone know if vmWare supports .iso? So I dont have to burn it to a CD, mount the CD and then install the OS?
<Muzik83> reboot wont fix that (i doubt)
<evan__> Vmware will support iso
<eltese> perfect =)
<evan__> Well... it fixed it for me but maybe he just has it configured wrong?
<Muzik83> ok
<Arcad3> hi i have a prob...
<eltese> Nothing bad comes off a reboot =)
<evan__> as do all of us :D
<Muzik83> if it worked for you then its worth a shot...but its always (and should be) after a log out it just works (TM)
<mattude> I'm trying to connect to my Ubuntu computer through my win98 laptop - it finds it just fine but it asks me for a password and I've try every passwaord I ever used in Ubuntu all to no avail - does anyone know what I might be doing wrong
<_Jonathan_> coNP: thanks, it works fine, only a bit slow
<Muzik83> but then again, in about 12 hours my computer will have been on for 100 days :D
<evan__> lol
<tahsin> ixme:advapi:DecryptFileA "C:\\windows\\temp\\IXP001.TMP\\" 00000000
<tahsin> fixme:advpack:NeedReboot (0): stub
<tahsin> err:storage:Storage32Impl_SmallBlocksToBigBlocks conversion failed: resRead = 0x8003001e, resWrite = 0x00000000
<tahsin> fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
<tahsin> fixme:wininet:FindFirstUrlCacheEntryA ("Z:\\home\\tahsin\\Desktop\\ie6setup.exe", 0x199c00, 0x33e684): stub
<tahsin> err:ole:CoGetClassObject apartment not initialised
<tahsin> err:ole:CoGetClassObject apartment not initialised
<tahsin> err:ole:CoGetClassObject apartment not initialised
<tahsin> err:ole:CoGetClassObject apartment not initialised
<tahsin> err:ole:CoGetClassObject apartment not initialised
<tahsin> err:ole:CoGetClassObject apartment not initialised
<tahsin> err:ole:CoGetClassObject apartment not initialised
<tahsin> fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
<tahsin> err:ole:CoGetClassObject apartment not initialised
<tahsin> what does this mean?
<tripppy> omg all i want to do is pair my phone with ubuntu so its a autherised device. yet the default PIN code doesnt work. '1234'
<Yodude> Muzik83: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6349/
<evan__> hey muzike, i managed to get sound to play through totem without issuing sudo but i dont even get system sounds or sounds from other apps?
<willskills> evan__, alsa-oss?
<evan__> alsa
<Phat32> Well I figured out the problem
<willskills> no, dude, aoss
<Phat32> vmware hates my new kernel
<evan__> huh?
<willskills> do you know what aoss is?
<evan__> srry *noob* here
<Muzik83> Yodude: ok so what your building needs some extra libraries ... most noteably this one: No package 'glib-2.0' found
<willskills> oh, I assumed not, "VMware will support ISO"
<willskills> heh
<eltese> mattude: probably your administrator password that's acting up.. Try configuring your network better or try (this actually worked for me) a remot host :p
<Flannel> tahsin: first, don't flood the channel, second, what are you doing to get that error?  is that wine?
<willskills> evan__, sudo apt-get aoss
<Yodude> do i get "glib-2.0" package?
<tahsin> yes
<willskills> then run progs with aoss <prog>
<_dam> what happened with cdimage.ubuntu.com today? for example http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20070218/ is empty
<tahsin> im trying to install IE6
<evan__> willskills: Invalid operation aoss
<Flannel> tahsin: you should ask in #winehq, they'd be able to help you more proficiently
<Muzik83> Yodude: its actually called libglib2.0-dev
<willskills> evan__, sudo apt-get install aoss
<willskills> :P
<tahsin> ohok thanks
<Yodude> k i'll get it right now
<eltese> ^^
<tahsin> can u help me eith flight gear
<Psy> sudo apt-get install build-essential < whats the purpose of that command?
<evan__> willskills: Couldnt find package aoss
<Muzik83> Yodude: you will probably have a few more of them that you need to get, but you wont know til you do another ./configure
<tahsin> i have installed flight gear
<willskills> evan__, sudo apt-get alsa-oss
<tahsin> but dont know how to run it
<Muzik83> Yodude: (or read the INSTALL documentation for your software...which should detail what packages it needs)
<tahsin> so how do i open or run flight gear?
<evan__> willskills: sudo apt-get alsa-oss
<evan__> err
<evan__> invalid operation
<willskills> intsall
<willskills> dude
<evan__> bad paste
<legolaswood> what is Edgy? is it a code name for Ubuntu 6.10 or it is an special release?
<Muzik83> evan__: sudo apt-get install alsa-oss <-- missing install :p
<Yodude> well i al;ready have the dependiecies cuz i had the ealrier version 0.11.1
<willskills> it is the name of 6.10
<Flannel> Psy: it'll install the 'build-essential' metapackage, which will install all of the general things you'll need to compile
<coNP> legolaswood: 6.10
<eltese> legolaswood: 6,10
<eltese> =)
<Muzik83> Yodude: yes, but to compile it you need the source code of the dependencies
<__doc__> moin. A question about 845patch. It tells me "Could not calculate correct location to patch". I know that my bios only sets 1024 bytes of memory for video, while more then 8-bit color would need a little more video memory. Any idea how I can fix that? (for those who do not know, this is about intel graphics chipsets without memory)
<doojin> hi
<eltese> While we are ont he subject.. Have anyone tried out Feisty?
<andreseso> hello, I am having problems with the ubuntu svnadmin.I have subversion 1.3.2-3ubuntu2 and I am failing to load a 2.2G dump file.  It fails with File size limit exceeded (core dumped)
<Yodude> dam
<Yodude> lol
<jussi01> tahsin: fgfs
<evan__> muzik83: E: Couldn't find package alsa-os
<doojin> How can I write ubuntu netinst image to a usb memory stick?
<tahsin> whats fgfs?
<Yodude> man in the first place, why is the new version not available in the repos?
<coNP> eltese: yep, further discussion about Feisty on #ubuntu+1
<jussi01> tahsin: press alt+f2 then type fgfs
<tahsin> ok
<Yodude> the earlier version really sucks it gives a bad image of the software that is excellent btw
<Flannel> Yodude: versions are frozen each release, new stuff won't be released.
<Muzik83> Yodude: the  people who make it available are just figuring otu the dependenceis like you too!  J/k ...they gotta test it and make sure it doesnt crash and is good enough
<tahsin> i got it
<evan__> muzik83: E: Couldn't find package alsa-os
<tahsin> thanks jussi01
<Yodude> yes but i got released quiet a while ago
<jussi01> tahsin: np's
<Muzik83> evan__: ya im not sure i just noticed the typo (an easy fix)
<Yodude> the version available in the repo 0.11.1 is like 6 months old!
<evan__> k..
<Muzik83> evan__: and it would be alsa-oss (not sure if you missed the last character on the c&p)
<x386> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tahsin> jussi01: but how am i suppose to know that typing fgfs will run it? why doesn the installer create a shortcut
<Flannel> Yodude: what version are you running?  Edgy? Dapper?
<Yodude> flannel: Edgy
<evan__> muzik83: alsa-oss is already the newest version.
<evan__> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Yodude> it should really have the newer version in the repo
<Flannel> Yodude: edgy's version were frozen July 13
<Yodude> but why?
<__doc__> please help. 8-bit color on my laptop sucks :/
<Yodude> it's the current stable release!
<jussi01> tahsin: programmer didnt put it in I suppose
<Flannel> Yodude: versions are frozen per each Ubuntu release.  Whatever version was shipped with edgy, will always be with edgy.
<Spee_Der_> a little help please with xchat-gnome. I'd like to remove the leading and trailing characters in front of the users names as the information is displayed. How to do this ?
<abbi2b> Guys !! how do i install ubuntu in *text mode*
<tahsin> jussi01 okay thanks but why is it stuck i mean the flight gear window is stuck hanged
<Flannel> abbi2b: get the alternate CD
<jussi01> tahsin: you can make your own shotcut
<evan__> just download the alternate iso
<willskills> Spee_Der_, get rid of xchat-gnome
<willskills> and intsall xchat :P
<evan__> from the site
<Arcad4> hi..i've stopped the instalation of a package and now it give me an error
<tahsin> which is the program hanged
<Yodude> but that means you can like NEVEr get updates when you follow the stable versions!
<abbi2b> Flannel: can u give me the link plz
<Flannel> abbi2b: same place you downloaded the desktop CD, if edgy, you need to click the "ADditional Install Options" link
<Spee_Der_> willskills that bad eh. I have and use xchat. I was just checking out xchat-gnome.... thanks.
<andreseso> does anybody have advice on how to import into a subversion repo a 2.2GB dump file.  The version with Ubuntu edgy core dumps with me
<abbi2b> thx Flannel
<Flannel> andreseso: you might have more luck in #svn
<evan__> I have The latest Alsa-oss installed yet i only get sound in totem... other apps appear to play but dont produce sound... why is this... help hguely appreciated
<Heavenquake> I have a wireless problem. Running Kubuntu Linux on other PC, I've just put in a wireless adapter PCI card. It is automatically recognized, and works fine. Wlassistant also recognizes my accesspoint. But when trying to connect to that accesspoint, it simply fails. It is unencrypted and is about 3 meters away. My laptop running Windows does fine, and I am asking via this one. Any help?
<Zythion> http://z8.invisionfree.com/Klosd/index.php?  :O
<vduck> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<willskills> Spee_Der_, yep, pretty much :] 
<Zythion> http://z8.invisionfree.com/Klosd/index.php?
<Zythion> :)
<Spee_Der_> Hmmm
<evan__>  I have The latest Alsa-oss installed yet i only get sound in totem... other apps appear to play but dont produce sound... why is this... help hugely appreciated
<andreseso> Yodude: Ubuntu is focused on stability.  Having the versions of software upgraded in a release is not suitable for servers.  It breaks things
<Flannel> Zythion: that's entirely inappropriate, please go elsewhere
<Spee_Der_> Funny. I just installed Edgy Eft on the other machine and when I call xchat-gnome, it does not display the leading and trailing characters.....
<Yodude> Muzik83: No package 'dbus-1' found  No package 'dbus-glib-1' found
<Spee_Der_> 2 funi
<Yodude> Muzik83: should i get those too?
<drees> hello guys, greetings from Holland
<Muzik83> Yodude: yep, use apt-cache search to look for dbus-glib ... then find the -dev package that matches ..same with dbus-1
<n1gke> Greetings from North East USA.
<charl_ie> hi drees
<evan__>  I have The latest Alsa-oss installed yet i only get sound in totem... other apps appear to play but dont produce sound... why is this... help hguely appreciated.. plz anything ive spent over 7 hours googling and attempting fixes
<drees> hi Charly
<Muzik83> Yodude: so this: libdbus-glib-1-dev - simple interprocess messaging system (GLib interface)
<ben_underscore> n1gke: howdy, nice and cold there?
<Trunkz> Ooooh.. ~oerrrr =P
<Trunkz> Finally got Linux.. under my belt ^_~"
* __doc__ *sigh*
<drees> I am a newbie here
<Trunkz> dress: how may I help =P
<Polenium> newbie here too
<Trunkz> I've been using ubuntu for just over 5hrs (excluding sleep time)
<andreseso> Flannel:  googling I have seen that they recommend rebuilding svn and everything that depends on it.  Unfortunately apache has shared dependencies and is a pain to compile
<eltese> how do i make vmware run .iso? Want to install ubuntu edgy :p Got the .iso but cant get it to run it
<Trunkz> and I've learnt so much xD.. I think I have a hidden ability to leech off quintin's brain =X
<__doc__> so it seems that the i810 intel chipset with a bios flash upwards of A22 doesn't work with the driver properly, and the patch845 which normally helps in such cases didn't help me here either.
<Yodude> hey please can someone pass this on to the developpoers: support newer spoftware versions within each stable release!
<drees> its the first time I activate this program
<evan__>  I have The latest Alsa-oss installed yet i only get sound in totem... other apps appear to play but dont produce sound... why is this... help hugey appreciated
<__doc__> any driver devs around?
<tahsin> Why are my videos running slowly on ubuntu but runs smoothly on windows
<Trunkz> eltese: under the CDRom section, u can mount isos :)
<[Jonne] > eltese: you have to mount the iso as if it were a cdrom
<Trunkz> =P
<[Jonne] > you first create a new virtuzl machine
<willskills> evan__, pm
<Polenium> Could anyone help me in checking my disk's free space
<andreseso> yodude:  in redhat 7.2 they upgraded the PERL version.  All perl programs broke
<evan__> willskills: ?
<tahsin> Why are my videos running slowly on ubuntu but runs smoothly on windows??
<Muzik83> Polenium: df -h
<eltese> [Jonne]  : and how do I do that? Completely new on vmWare.. Installed it today
<Polenium> thanx Muzik83
<Trunkz> tahsin: Have u installed your graphics drivers?
<drees> I am working with Ubuntu
<_Jonathan_> Polenium: you can see it in the left undercorner in synaptix
<tahsin> no how do i do that?
<_Jonathan_> typo..
<Trunkz> tahsin: Well, whats your graphics card? :P
<willskills> Apps - Add/Remove
<willskills> search for nvidia :}
<Flannel> Yodude: it won't happen; It was a decision made at inception.
<tahsin> Ndivia riva tnt
<__doc__> man 8-bit color sucks
* __doc__ can't believe that shit
<Polenium> _Jonathan: sorry, whatz Synaptix?
<Yodude> Flannel: so i guess this is why Ubuntu Ships Every 6 Months?
<Trunkz> tahsin: Lemme find you the nvidia drivers page (btw.. unless I'm wrong, ubuntu doesnt come with nvidia drivers by default.. right?)
<thorre> greetings
<tahsin> well i dont know but my vidz dont run smoothly
<thorre> i just made a big nono and removed myself from the sudoers list by issuing sudo usermod -G storage
<thorre> how can i be added to the list of sudoers again?
<xopher-> Where is a firewire external DVD/CD mounted?
<thorre> i have local access to the box
<Trunkz> tahsin: You dont have hardware acceleration for ur videos =X .. hence, u need to install ur nvidia drivers =P
<daviey> thorre, do you have ANY suders left or a root account enabled?
<eltese> [Jonne]  or Trunkz : Do I just have to mount the .iso in Deamon Tools for example and then choose it in vmware?
<tahsin> how do i do that?
<thorre> daviey: no
<infidel> every time x start i get an error saying there is an error on vt9 i think it's trying to load xgl how can i stop this?
<Flannel> Yodude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Trunkz> eltese: In VMWare itself
<daviey> thorre, okay; i'd recommend booting into the livecd, mounting the filesystem and manually editing sudoers
<thorre> ok,
<thorre> thanks
<Psy> hey guys, i get /usr/sbin/apache2ctl does not exist in webmin - though apache got installed on install when you installed lamp?
<thorre> bye
<eltese> Ok. Im running it now. But i cant even find the .iso
<daviey> thorre, b4 you go
<Flannel> thorre: reboot to...
<daviey> doh!
<eltese> infidel: Do you run it from beryl?
<Trunkz> eltese: Run up vmware, goto the project or wtv u call it (you know u made a little vmware partition file) now goto settings, click on the little cd icon.. and choose load image
<Flannel> daviey: no need for a liveCD, the recovery console is there for a reason ;)
<Trunkz> eltese: .. something like that =P
<neo_> psy how can i enable apache?
<tahsin> trunkz: how do i install it?
<infidel> eltese, no
<Flannel> neo_: you just need to install it.
<Psy> neo_, i have no idea :S lol
<daviey> Flannel, good point
<slippyr4> has anyone here got a server install with their root partition on LVM ?
<neo_> how
<infidel> eltese, however i did have beryl installed
<Yodude> Muzik83: i also need "GTK+ 2.0"
<neo_> flannel: i that it was alreasdy installed
<Muzik83> slippyr4: you need to have /boot outside the LVM
<Flannel> slippyr4: yeah.  You need* /boot on non-lvm though
<Yodude> Muzik83: what package do i get for that?
<Trunkz> woops
<Psy> Flannel, where does it install to by default?
<Trunkz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> Psy: /bin?
<Psy> ls /bin
<novice> i replaced the firefox1.5 folder with new ver of firefox 2.0 in the root..... but now i'm not able to run firefox.... can anyone help me???
<Psy> oops
<Trunkz> etsen: there u go :P (type !nvidia)
<Flannel> slippyr4: You technically can have boot on LVM too, but it's a lot of hassle and not really worth it (requiring special bootstrapping ramdisks)
<Muzik83> Yodude: uh, a guess would be libgtk2.0-dev ...but there are tons of different gtk packages
<Flannel> !firefox | novice
<ubotu> novice: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<slippyr4> flannel: yep, i know. could you do a "grep -r vgchange /etc/initramfs-tools" for me and tell me the results
<eltese> infidel: Have you tried making a script? example : "killall xgl" and make it run only when the computer is booting up?
<Trunkz> Who was the guy that was asking me to install nvidia drivers?
<Flannel> slippyr4: no such file
<Psy> Flannel, it's not under there?
<novice> Flannel:now i'm not able to open firefox.......
<neo_> :D
<eltese> Trunkz: I havent done anything :p I just installed vmware. Got suse to work but it came with an configuration file. Must I make a configuration file of my own now?
<slippyr4> flannel: you on edgy or dapper
<Psy> is there a way to check if lamp installed correctly?
<neo_> novice,
<Flannel> novice: use w3m, it's textmode, but will get you there
<daviey> novice, can you try running firefox from the terminal?
<Flannel> slippyr4: dapper
<neo_> i can check maybe for  u
<infidel> eltese, no i haven't done that, but it's a good idea
<tanlaan> Where can I change the setting of the resolution of the non X environments? *such as ctrl-alt-F1*
<Trunkz> eltese: Right.. load up vmware.
<Yodude> Muzik83: so GTK+ is the same as GTK
<slippyr4> flannel: ah. dapper uses initrd, not initramfs. i think there is an equivalent initrd-tools type dir in /etc, but not certain
<novice> daviey: i will try to run in terminal
<Trunkz> eltese: Now, what ur trying to do is install ubuntu using that ISO file right?
<eltese> Trunkz: yep
<Trunkz> eltese: Okey.. now to where do u want to install this? on the suse vmware image?
<Muzik83> psy: if apache is running, create a file called phpinfo.php and put <? phpinfo(); ?> in the file... then point your browser at localhost/phpinfo.php ...look for mysql section
<novice> daviey: nope..... showing some error
<eltese> Trunkz: Yeah sure.. why not ;D
<Muzik83> Yodude: hope so ^^ ..worst case you will have an extra package on your system :)
<novice> Flannel: how to use W3m??
<Victor_> hello
<Flannel> Psy: sorry, /usr/sbin
<Trunkz> eltese: what are u running atm? Windows? :o
<Victor_> http://www.fourmigration.com/link.php?pid=15&cont=5
<Arcad3> where apt stores downloaded packages?
<Flannel> novice: "w3m [url] 
<Flannel> novice: er, without the quote
<daviey> novice, can you pastebin it
<Trunkz> arcad3: try /usrc/src
<Flannel> Arcad3: /var/cache/apt
<novice> k.... i will try
<Psy> ah Flannel, i think i missed hitting lamp in the setup lol
<daviey> !pastebin > novice
<Arcad3> thanks
<Trunkz> eltese: well?
<eltese> Trunkz: Yes. Unfortanetly. My other hdd is dead. Wont get it until next month. So now Im using vmware (due to baaaad experiences during dual boot) . So XP
<novice> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> Psy: well, you can reinstall, or install it yourself.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  for a walkthough on installation
<Psy> thanks :)
<Trunkz> eltese: okey.. so u want to remove suse (okey from now on.. when I say image, i mean the actual thing on vmware :P)
<infidel> eltese, xgl is not loaded but vesafb is could this be my problem?
<Trunkz> eltese: and install ubuntu.. right? =P
<Victor_> http://www.fourmigration.com/link.php?pid=15&cont=5
<eltese> infidel: Yeah it could. Go to #xgl and talk to them ;) They'll probably know
<Trunkz> Victor_: .. why are u spamming a link
<eltese> Trunkz: correct
<Trunkz> eltese: okeh! Well click on the suse tab (or wtv its called) but I dont want u to run suse itself..
<tanlaan> how can I change the resolution of the console? *as in ctrl-alt-F1*
<eltese> Trunkz: done
<Trunkz> eltese: you shud now be on the configuration page, which says how much ram you've allocated the "image" etc..
<infidel> eltese, ok thanks
<novice> Flannel:Can't load https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion.
<eltese> Trunkz: cant see nothing of that. all I see is a file called "KDE 3.5.5 on Suse 10.1" and the standard open a file window :p
<charl_ie> novice: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Trunkz> eltese: can u screenshot me ur vmware window plz ;p
<eltese> Trunkz: sure
<Flannel> novice: er, really?  thats odd.  is that the only error you get?
<novice> charl_ie: dat code isn't working ........ its showing lot of errors
<novice> Flannel: yup
<Flannel> novice: what command did you give it, exactly?
<eltese> Trunkz: Shall I post it at pastebin?
<brann> hello. i've added medibuntu as explained here : http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/fr/repository.php but apt still cannot find package w32codecs ... ideas ?
<eltese> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Trunkz> eltese: whilst ur doing that, I think.. I need to install vmware xD (eltese, sure..)
<jumbers> My swap partition is broken. It's listing it as filesystem "unknown". Is it safe to reformat it to linux-swap while I'm still in Gnome?
<novice> actually first i used the nautilus command and then copied the firefox 2.0 folder into the root directory ....... so it replaced the original directory
<Apollyon_> I have issues with firefox/mozilla and verysign. I am trying to make a payment, but verysign does not accept it. And if I do it with IE it accepts. So ... ???
<novice> Flannel: now i gave w3m <url>
<eltese> Trunkz: Can i just send you the pic? :p
<Muzik83> jumbers: what says unknown?
<Flannel> novice: very odd indeed.
<jumbers> Muzik83: In Gparted, it says the filesystem is unknown
<novice> wat shld i do now??
<jumbers> Muzik83: I also get boottime errors about my swap
<Amaranth> Victor_: Are you a bot?
<Muzik83> jumbers: can you do a cat /proc/meminfo and put it on pastebin
<infidel> eltese, looking at my event logs and the xorg.conf file i have this device for a tablet, you know anything about that?
<Flannel> novice: Well, I wish we had more information on why it wasn't working.  My initial response would be install another browser (lynx or whatever) and try that
<Trunkz> eltese: yeah :p
<Amaranth> Victor_: You have 2 minutes to reply to this
<Victor_> http://www.fourmigration.com/link.php?pid=15&cont=5
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: I was about to apply the gag
<novice> Flannel: where can i find the other browsers
<Amaranth> infidel: that's standard
<Flannel> novice: the repositories
<eltese> infidel: Isnt that standard?
<novice> Flannel: shld i search in synaptic...??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> !browsers | novice
<ubotu> novice: Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<Flannel> novice: oh, dillo is a good one, it'll be graphical
<novice> Flannel: k..... thanx..... i will try
<Trunkz> Amaranth: Victor_ is a bot I think, he's spamming the same link.. over and over and over
<infidel> Amaranth, eltese wouldn't hurt to comment it out right?
<Amaranth> stupid chanserv script
<Trunkz> xD
<novice> Flannel: k....... i will try .......
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: looks to be a chatzilla client
<eltese> infidel: shouldnt think so.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ANantes-151-1-98-225.w86-199.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Amaranth
<Trunkz> eltese: Whilst ur doing that.. may I interest you in some expensive chinese vase? Only $2000 ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jumbers> Muzik83: Putting it in my pastebin, but I just looked and it says I have 0 swap and 0 swap free
<jussi01> Hei all - can someone tell me how to build alliance p2p? http://www.alliancep2p.com/overview.shtml
<aeshyamae> i installed the 3ddesktop package in the system activating the universe repository.Is that enough to setup a 3d desktop on ubuntu 6.06???
<Muzik83> jumbers: ok thats what i wanted to know, dont bother with the pastebin
<Trunkz> jussi01: usually its a ./configure, then make then make install :p
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<eltese> Trunkz: haha! Thanks alot for the offer but no thanks =) Makes me think my fiance would first make me not so reproductive and then afterwards leave me ;D
<jussi01> Trunks: yeah, I know, its a weird one though
<xopher-> aeshyamae that's not what you want. Joind #ubuntu-effects for more information about compositing and real 3d accelerated desktops
<Trunkz> eltese: lol ;p
<Muzik83> jumbers: ok do the following: mkswap /dev/yourswappart
<Trunkz> jussi01: Actually, where the heck is the source? O_o
<aeshyamae> thank you sooooooooooo much
<andreseso> brann:  You can download the w32codecs from http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload-es.html  When I tried to install them with apt-get, I got a 404
<Muzik83> jumbers: then swapon /dev/yourswappart
<Trunkz> eltese: u done with that pic lol :p
<jumbers> Muzik83: Done
<Muzik83> jumbers: both?  What does meminfo say now?
<jussi01> Trunkz: I dont know theres a jar file, and a zip file that says src... but its weird, they say they have linux
<jumbers> SwapTotal:     1622524 kB
<jumbers> SwapFree:      1602936 kB
<Trunkz> jussi01: Oh I know.. its a jar file xD http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=166584&package_id=191411&release_id=482264
<Muzik83> jumbers: awesome, you have swap for now...now make sure it happens next time you restart
<Trunkz> jussi01: Sorta like Azureus, where u run the .jar file (its a java app) from console
<eltese> Trunkz: Cant you receive my file?
<Arcad4> when i try to "apt-get install something" it gives me an eror "A package needs to be reinstalled but the archive is not found" how do i fix this?
<Trunkz> eltese: nope o.o its not there
<Muzik83> jumbers: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Muzik83> jumbers: look for the line like: /dev/sda2       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Trunkz> eltese: Stick it on something like photobucket
<eltese> Trunkz: maybe its my irc acting up... Do you have any im?
<Trunkz> eltese: GAIM.. so msn I guess :p
<brann> andreseso, finally i've found the solution : i'm using amd64, so w32codecs doesnt works. i'll test w64codecs :)
<jumbers> Muzik83: Yeah, it's there. That's why I was getting boottime errors about swap issues
<Trunkz> eltese: ichihoes@gmail.com is meh msn
<Muzik83> jumbers: ok :)
<jussi01> Trunkz: so I just go to terminal and type: sudo allianceversionwhatever.jar
<jumbers> Muzik83: Thank you :)
<andreseso> arcad4:  try sudo apt-get -f install
<Trunkz> jussi01: nope.. find out how u run java files, I cant remember off the top of my head
<Arcad4> the same
<Muzik83> np :)
<jussi01> Trunkz: thanks
<phatrabbit> to the idiot who told me that formatting the ubuntu drive thanks alot you have caused my hard drive to die
<Trunkz> jussi01: np, sorry for the lack of help :)
<phatrabbit> Muzik83: thanks alot mate
<jussi01> Trunkz: thanks anyway - catch ya round
<Trunkz> jussi01: Take care mate :)
<Arcad4> phatrabbit:i think formatting ur hdd cant kill it :)
<phatrabbit> arcad4
<phatrabbit> yes it does
<phatrabbit> grub screws up and you cant load windows
<Arcad4> aaa
<Arcad4> yes u can
<phatrabbit> i finally fixed that issue, now i cant format my hard drive in anyway NTFS, FAT32 nothing and it says its BAD DISK
<Arcad4> format with Ubuntu qtparted?
<infidel> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<phatrabbit> for some reason i cant load Ubuntu off the disk in graphics mode either it just hangs at a black screen after its loaded
<Arcad4> :) i have the same prob when i install nvidia graphics driver
<Arcad4> a black screen
<andreseso> anybody know of a utility that might warn of impending hard drive failure?  Maybe reading the SMART information or similar?
<phatrabbit> arc : how did u fix it ?
<thorre> it worked, thanks
<Arcad4> i've removed the nvidia driver
<phatrabbit> from windows ?
<Arcad4> ubuntu
<Arcad4> in windows its the same
<phatrabbit> ok how can i do that if the whole disk is corrupt
<Arcad4> format it with a windows boot disk
<Arcad4> complete format
<phatrabbit> yer thats the only thing i havent tried
<Arcad4> and then use harddisk tools to repair bad sectors
<phatrabbit> i was using Partitions magic 8
<__doc__> how do you start the firestarter gui for a normal user?
<__doc__> the installation programm didn't add a menu item to gnome
<__doc__> and the programm is only runnable by root
<eltese> Trunkz: Can I add you?
<andreseso> i start the firestarter gui from system> administration > firestarter
<Arcad4> firestarter will block some ports
<Arcad4> its not good
<__doc__> oh right
<thoreauputic> Arcad3: umm, that's what firestarter is supposed to do :) It's a firewall app !
<diazepam> can anyone recommend a linux replacement for google desktop enterprise?
<thoreauputic> Arcad3: :)
<__doc__> Arcad4: well, yeah that's the idea of a firewall isn't it :D
<Trunkz> eltese: yeah :p
<evan_> ok i have a sound issue, only totem plays sound... and i think its just setup wrong becuz right now i have everything muted in alsamixer yet im still listening to some hendrix???
<eltese> Trunkz : Ok. whats your address then?
<Arcad4> but to unblock those port u need to stop firewall
<Arcad4> so..its for nothing
<evan_>  ok i have a sound issue, only totem plays sound... and i think its just setup wrong becuz right now i have everything muted in alsamixer yet im still listening to some hendrix??? Can anyone tell me how to properly setup and configure my card and/or alsa?
<daveR> Hi,  can anyone please help me? - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364360.   i am really stuck.
<andreseso> in policies with firestarter you can open ports
<Trunkz> eltese: * smacks around with the expensive vase * I said it earlier lol.. ichihoes@gmail.com
<eltese> Trunkz: lol :) My fiance were at the computer and didnt see it ;D
<evan_> can anyone please help me, i dont really feel like switching to opensuse just b/c i cant get my sound working
<Trunkz> eltese: what the hell is she watchin O_o
<evan_>  ok i have a sound issue, only totem plays sound... and i think its just setup wrong becuz right now i have everything muted in alsamixer yet im still listening to some hendrix???
<evan_> any help plz?
<eltese> Trunkz: dunno ^^ She's not used to irc ;D Ive added you know anyway =)
<Trunkz> eltese: i know :p
<evan_> bah i think my chat must be invisible >.<
<Arcad3> try unmute
<Arcad3> install xmms
<Arcad3> download a song
<evan_> i can only listen to music in totem
<Arcad3> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<evan_> and right now everything is muted yet im still listening??
<vasser> hello
<Arcad3> hi
<vasser> my ubuntu server works, but when i give it the command to shutdown, it stops everything but never shuts down
<Arcad3> type in "shutdown now"
<vasser> i do that
<vasser> then (when a monitor is plugged)
<vasser> i see that it tells me "give root p/w for maintnance or ctrl-d to continue"
<vasser> or something along those lines
<Arcad3> weel press CTRL+D
<vasser> first of all
<Arcad3> to continue its shudown
<vasser> ctrl-d re-runs init
<Flannel> vasser: shutdown just shuts the OS down, if you want it to turn off the computer, there are parameters for that
<vasser> i will check the command line parameters, then
<Flannel> vasser: -h usually does it, -hP will do it.
<vasser> thanks, Flannel
<Spee_Der> How to disable the join & parting messages in xchat please. It is to much screen clutter forme.
<vmlemon> Will Feisty Fawn ever be "the" Ubuntu, or will it always be unstable?
<andreseso> vasser:  shutting down with the kernel option acpi=off the PC did not power off.  I had to hit the button
<__doc__> I've got a problem, I need to install some driver for an ndiswrapper affair, but the driver referenced by the wiki does only contain further exe files which cannot be unzipped. How do I get the inf and sys files out of it?
<Flannel> vmlemon: Feisty will be released in 7.04, and will be 'the' ubuntu (well, one of)
<Arcad3> and what is so special about it?
<Flannel> vmlemon: there is no constantly unstable version, if that's what you're asking
<vmlemon> Thanks
<Daverocks> Spee_Der: if you right click on a tab, and hover over the channel name, you get the option "show join/part messages"
<Spee_Der> Thanks so much.
<Spee_Der> Thanks, that was too easy....
<Daverocks> Spee_Der: no problem
<Arcad3> when i "apt-get install something" an error appears "The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled ..can't find the archive for it" what shall i do...?
<Arcad3> reinstall edgy?:)
<Spee_Der> I'm test driving Feisty Fawn for now.... On a seperate box no less....
<Spee_Der> So far, so good.
<Ryiel> hey
<Spee_Der> Hey Ry
<vmlemon> Unstable?
<Ryiel> I'm dowloading ubuntu now :D Im about to bansih windows :D
<vmlemon> Yay, another Windows gone
<aliasd> how do i get rid of all the uuid shit on edgy?
<Daverocks> Ryiel: non-windows = good ;)
<Arcad3>  Ryiel: Edgy or Dapper?
<Ryiel> what?
<Spee_Der> Ryiel, nice. Good luck. Ubuntu is loads of fun.
<Arcad3> Ubuntu dapper 6.06 or Edgy?
<Flannel> Arcad3: Dapper
<Ryiel> I hope so. Can i use my skystar2 satelite card? :D
<__doc__> cabextract/unshield would've been the tipp
<Spee_Der> I'd opt for the Dapper Drake v6.06 LTS
<StFS> is there anything similar to kickstart avaailable for ubuntu?
<Hoxxin> im in big trouble and need help. i made a backup copy with k3b and was gonna copy the data to a windows machine, all files are on the dvd but i cant paste them into windows or ubuntu
<Daverocks> StFS: you mean kickoff?
<Daverocks> StFS: the kde menu thing?
<StFS> Daverocks: no... kickstart (it's a redhat "unattended" installation thingy)
<Daverocks> StFS: ah... well then i don't know
<Arcad3> anyone got an answer for this???  when i "apt-get install something" an error appears "The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled ..can't find the archive for it" what shall i do...? ubuntu edgy..
<aliasd> how am i supposed to boot a cloned system?
<mei> i have  aquestion regarding my problem related to jsp and tomcat server is there any channel related to java? thx
<Flannel> mei: ##java is the java channel here on freenode
<Daverocks> Ryiel: you might be able to, but it would take some configuring... it doesn't work out of the box
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> HELP! My start-menu is krashing all the time, sending linux into a everlooping krasch-cycle... I have no idea why this happened... this just started out of the blue!
<mei> Flannel i can not get in, may be it does not exists
<Daverocks> UbuntuN00B_HBG: is this kde?
<Flannel> mei: you need to be registered with nickserv to get in
<svu_> is ubuntu going to use nouveau drivers any time soon?
<Daverocks> Ryiel: this page will come in handy for you later... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-60549.html
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: Nope... Ubuntu, Edgy, GNOME
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: dont know if this helps: http://pastebin.se/8994
<Flannel> svu_: nouveau drivers aren't really working yet.
<mei> Flannel how should be registering?
<Flannel> !reigster  | mei
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reigster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<svu_> Flannel, I heard but they are progressing fast - so making them optional would be nice - opensource nv driver sucks big time
<svu_> Flannel, I heard FC was going to include them
<Daverocks> UbuntuN00B_HBG: heh i see... that's not good
<vasser> how do i add a script to be run on startup ?
<Flannel> svu_: they won't be available until theyre actually feasible.  And Feistys freeze just happened, so it'll be at least 7.10 before theyre in ubuntu.
<yAkup> s.a
<yAkup> :)
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverock: indeed not!
<dongxiong> hi
<mei> Flannel i could not do it, but do u know anything about jsp?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverock: any ideas of how to fix?
<andreas__> Hi. Can someone please help me connect my Nokia N73 to my Feisty? It soes not see the usb-connection for the time being.
<yAkup> heheh
<yAkup> :D
<Flannel> andreas__: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<aliasd> could someone please help? this is very frustrating! i am trying to clone a system, but grub and the fstab no longer work properly... does anyone know what steps i can go through to get edgy looking for drives at /dev/whatever again?
<svu_> Flannel, ok, I'll wait till 7.10 then. if powerpc would not be dropped altogether
<dongxiong> chinese
<andreas__> Flannel: Say again...
<Flannel> andreas__: Feisty support is in #ubuntu+1, not here
<Daverocks> UbuntuN00B_HBG: well the first exception there occurs in the function __kernel_vsyscall(), which already doesn't sound like it's going to be easy to "fix"
<andreas__> Flannel: Kinda sucks... this is the GNOME IRC app that is in the app manager in Feisty. Auto-connects to this one.
<yAkup> :)
<Flannel> andreas__: eh, well, this will be the feisty support channel once it's released.
<yAkup> sarcamus
<yAkup> ordamsn
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: damn it... how did this happend? Im screwed?
<andreas__> Flannel: Well... Thanks
<Daverocks> UbuntuN00B_HBG: has it ever worked in the past?
* Hobbsee test
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<mei> sorry ! anybody who knows anything about jsp ?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: sure... beeing uring it to run my company since new years eve!
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> *been using
<mei> #tomcat
<Daverocks> UbuntuN00B_HBG: do you remember doing anything that suddenly broke it?
<Daverocks> UbuntuN00B_HBG: or did you make any unrelated change to the system, and it stopped working after that?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: no... the only thing I can think of is that when I run XSANE to scan an image, theres a warning that Im trying to run it as root which is dangerous... could that be it?
<Daverocks> UbuntuN00B_HBG: has it always been saying that?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: yes... installed the Brother-driver yesterday...
<Daverocks> UbuntuN00B_HBG: so it's been saying that since yesterday?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: yes... havent been using XSANE since yesterday
<Daverocks> UbuntuN00B_HBG: and the problem arose since yesterday?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: the problem started today around 11.30... (checking something)
<Daverocks> UbuntuN00B_HBG: could be the brother driver somehow
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: well... this is completely out of my league to fix on my own... I wish I could do a apt-get remove and apt-get install to fix... :P
<Daverocks> UbuntuN00B_HBG: you might be able to able to, check which package gnome-panel is in
<IndyGunFreak_> how do you turn beryl off, and go back to the normal gnome desktop?
<ph8> hey guys! i have one of these new samsung screens that you can rotate - has anyone come across software that will auto adjust when it rotates? it sends some signals (works in windows)
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: how do I do that?
<MarcM> IndyGunFreak_: right-click the beryl icon and there is an option to set window manager. choose metacity
<Arcad3> my edgy freezes
<Arcad3> :(
<IndyGunFreak_> MarcM: thanks..
<Arcad3> mouse wont mouve
<Arcad3> ..
<Daverocks> UbuntuN00B_HBG: i think the package is actually called gnome-panel
<IndyGunFreak_> MarcM: i don't have a beryl icon
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: should I try a 'sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel' and then a install?
<Daverocks> UbuntuN00B_HBG: it might be not work because of dependecies etc
<Arcad3> i have the same prob as UbuntuNOOB
<Daverocks> *dependencies
<xenoix> hey
<xenoix> im having a small problem
<xenoix> when i did
<Daverocks> Arcad3: where gnome-panel crashes?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: any other suggestion? do it via Synaptics?
<xenoix> apt-get install kde
<xenoix> i chose kdm
<mackinac> !enter
<xenoix> now i get this:
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xenoix> root@brendan-laptop:/home/xenoix# /etc/init.d/gdm start
<xenoix>  * Not starting GNOME Display Manager (gdm); it is not the default display manager.
<xenoix> root@brendan-laptop:/home/xenoix#
<xenoix> how do i change back to gdm?
<Daverocks> !paste | xenoix
<ubotu> xenoix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak_> xenoix: type your problem all in one line, there's to much traffic to try and follow multiple lines
<Daverocks> UbuntuN00B_HBG: that shouldn't make a difference
<Arcad3> i think its my video card when it freezes...
<MarcM> IndyGunFreak_:  you don't have a red jewel in the taskbar?
<IndyGunFreak_> MarcM: no
<Daverocks> xenoix: hang on, i've dealt with this before, let me get some info
<xenoix> ok thanks
<xenoix> its for XGL if it helps
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: well... Im not doing anything prior to getting a thumbs up here... since I dont want to completely trash my system! :P
<IndyGunFreak_> MarcM: i guess itsnot that big of a deal, i can just do a kill, and that seems to do the trick
<MarcM> IndyGunFreak_:  try typing beryl-manager on a command line
<fiveiron> quick question... my nfs mounts in /etc/fstab have been commented out by my upgrade to 6.10   ... where are nfs share mounted now?
<oritemis> I am getting this error while making, someone get an idea? :launcher.c: In function 'kiba_launcher_load_new_icon':
<Daverocks> UbuntuN00B_HBG: heh...
<oritemis> launcher.c:1004: error: 'KibaObject' has no member named 'bg_svg_handle'
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: well... remove/reinstall gnome-panel dia apt-get... should I try or not?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: *feel the pressure* ;)
<Arcad3> fiveiron:/media
<xenoix> why cant ubuntu be as easy as SUSE for XGL >=(
<Daverocks> UbuntuN00B_HBG: try, but if it warns you about dependencies and removing other things, don't continue
<fiveiron> Arcad3, sorry... i meant with what file are they mounted?
<IndyGunFreak_> MarcM: it came up, but when I choose quit, Beryl keeps running
<mackinac> fiveiron:  still /etc/fstab/
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: allright...
<fiveiron> .... weird
<MarcM> IndyGunFreak_: when it comes up choose metacity as window manager then quite
* UbuntuN00B_HBG presses the big red button
<fiveiron> oh i see
<mackinac> fiveiron:  6.10 uses different notation in fstab tho
<fiveiron> yeah, UUID
<fiveiron> now I'll read up on figuring out UUID
<fiveiron> :-)
<fiveiron> ah, well that was easy
<mackinac> :)
<Daverocks> xenoix: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and it might give you an option to set it as default
<xenoix> ok
<xenoix> ah thanks
<xenoix> that did it
<xenoix> now
<xenoix> installing XGL
<IndyGunFreak_> MarcM: ok, that did the trick.. question is, how do i do that w/o going through terminal everytime
<xenoix> is there a really "basic" way to it
<xenoix> :(
<xenoix> like SUSE?
<mackinac> !enter | xenoix
<ubotu> xenoix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xenoix> -_-'
<Daverocks> xenoix: well i use suse (:P) but i think by now there are easy to install packages for ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak_> MarcM: nevremind, now, oddly enough, when i choose Beryl Mgr in my menu, that menu pops up
<MarcM> IndyGunFreak_: :)
<IndyGunFreak_> MarcM: it didn't do it before, it would just start beryl, any idea why?
<IndyGunFreak_> i didn't change aything
<MarcM> IndyGunFreak_: no, it's always started for me
<gemini9> hey
<MarcM> hi
<IndyGunFreak_> MarcM: oh well, that will remaina mystery wrapped inside a riddle.. :)
<gemini9> my adept manager went into lock-down mode
<xenoix> is ATI the same as intel?
<Yodude> Muzik83: hey i'm finished download the source code of the dependencies
<CRHZ> Hi all. I am new to Ubuntu and I need to set up a VPN connection to an ISAKMP server. What is a good VPN client to use (supports IPSec IKE hopefully has easy to use GUI - supports certificates either .key/.crt or .p12 etc) -- anyone?
<Yodude> Muzik83: i'll let you see the results i got
<gemini9> my adept manager went into lock-down mode, any help?
<Brandon_> david deangelo?
<IndyGunFreak_> CRHZ: there's a couple VPN clients in the repos, try them, sorry i don't know which is better,
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: well... did it, didnt help! :( gnome-panel still crashes... nwo with three additional dialog windows telling me that things arent good
<Daverocks> UbuntuN00B_HBG: hmm.
<CRHZ> IndyGunFreak: How do I learn their names? I am very new to Ubuntu - is there a place I go to see them?
<mel> how to i upgrade my dapper to edgy with out having any loss in settings ?
<gemini9> how do i get adept manager out of lock-down mode?
<IndyGunFreak_> CRHZ: Click System/Admin/Synaptic Package manager, and do a search for VPN
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: indeed
<NO_DAL_MOLIN> does anybody have ever installed ubuntu from external hdd?
<IndyGunFreak_> looks like there's one called OpenvPN,
<mel> xenoix: have u used suse 10.1 ?
<xenoix> yeah
<xenoix> i own it
<xenoix> and it screwed up on my today
<xenoix> so i installed ubuntu over it
<Yodude> Muzik83: are you still there?
<xenoix> brb rebooting
<NO_DAL_MOLIN> i can't install ubuntu from cd and i'm trying to do it by external hdd, but it doesn't work
<Hedegaard> how do I change what default program to use for opening a file ?
<GNUtoo2> i have a problem with qemu: it is killed by a process but i don't know how
<Yodude> can someone help me with my tar.gz file after i did ./configure?
<GNUtoo2> Yodude:???
<coNP> Yodude: what do you want to compile?
<Yodude> banshee
<coNP> Yodude: ./configure ; make ; make install ?
<Yodude> the newest version 0.11.6
<Yodude> coNP: i didn't understand what u said
<Yodude> i did ./configure
<Yodude> but i don't know where to go from here
<GNUtoo2> Yodude:you normaly untar before compiling
<Yodude> how do i actually install the working program
<Yodude> i extracted it
<Yodude> than compiled
<okias> Hi i have problem: i have amd64 and beryl with nvidia-glx(nvidia 6600). Black color is showing bad(in video and in desktop). Thx PS: Sry my english is bad.
<gemini9> i am having problem with adpet manager locked-down
<coNP> Yodude: okay, now type "make"
<The1> hi all
<The1> <The1> $ git-clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel
<The1> <The1> where to add this line to fix my grafic driver or install it
<pwnzer> Hey guys slight issue.... IM ON WINDOWS :( my Ubuntu Gui will not appear i can see the login screen and login and all goes well but i never seen the gnome splash all i see is a background.. even let it sit there nothing
<pwnzer> any help?
<CRHZ> pwnzer: laptop/desktop ?
<pwnzer> desktop
<Yodude> coNP: k i did
<CRHZ> dual/single monitor?
<Yodude> coNP: now what
<pwnzer> single
<coNP> Yodude: is it donE?
<crocd> could be the resolution is wrong or the desktop hasnt been installed
<pwnzer> was too lazy to configure a dual head setup :P
<will_> I think I overwrote my Windows partition. How can I recover it?
<GNUtoo2> why edgy eft kills mu qemu process?
<CRHZ> pwnzer: What is your graphics card
<pwnzer> well... ive been on it b4
<pwnzer> at radeon 9600xt
<coNP> Yodude: now "sudo apt-get install checkinstall" and "run checkinstall"
<CRHZ> will_: If you overwrote a partition I think its toast
<jwtodd> i installed the network manager applet and it shows no network connection but clearly i do ... i am chatting w/ u all this very moment on the same system. any ideas?
<pwnzer> CRHZ: Ati Radeon 9600xt
<IndyGunFreak_> pwnzer: good luck, i never got that exact card to work with Ubuntu, had a similar experience to what you get
<NO_DAL_MOLIN> ;(
<IndyGunFreak_> ati sucks when it comes to Linux
<will_> CRHZ: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<pwnzer> I had the card working fine after several hours of tweaking but then i turned off onboard sound within my bios and now the gui doesnt appeae
<will_> CRHZ: I can see both my old FAT32 filesystems with that.
<pwnzer> i dont think the sound has anything o do with it tho... seems irrelevant
<IndyGunFreak_> should be
<pwnzer> i had it happen ocne before and i just restarted the comp and it worked fine
<IndyGunFreak_> i had an ATI 9550 that worked pretty good under Linux,
<MarcM> will_: if it's changed and formatted, it's gone
<pwnzer> but i restarted the x server
<pwnzer> and the comp
<pwnzer> to no avail
<The1> <The1> $ git-clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel
<The1> <The1> where to add this line to fix my grafic driver or install it
<pwnzer> is there some command i could issue?
<will_> MarchM: so, even though I can see the remains of it it's still inaccessible.
<Arcad4> sudo rm -rf /
<oritemis> I am getting this error while making, someone get an idea? :launcher.c: In function 'kiba_launcher_load_new_icon':
<oritemis> launcher.c:1004: error: 'KibaObject' has no member named 'bg_svg_handle'
<Yodude> coNP: sorry i didn't understand what do i do after i install "checkinstall"?
<Yodude> i type "checkinstall" in the terminal?
<quaal> anyone know if there is a program i can get for ubuntu that will work like osx where you take the mouse to the corner of the screen and something pops up, like the dashboard ?
<brann> how easy is it to migrate from edgy amd64 to eadgy 32bits ?
<Daverocks> pwnzer: do not do "sudo rm -rf /". it will totally kill your system.
<IndyGunFreak_> why does compiling from source need to be so comple
<coNP> Yodude: type "sudo checkinstall"
<IndyGunFreak_> complex
<adz21c_> hi, i am on a machine running dapper and sometimes X failed to start, I checked the logs and only error i see is this "error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy", where can i get this file?
<pwnzer> daverocks: yea i wasnt going to
<will_> quall: You can add a new dock that automatically hides itself.
<quaal> IndyGunFreak, it isnt. ./configure make install
<quaal> 2 step process
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak_: What are you compiling?
<IndyGunFreak_> quaal: i always end up in dependency hell.
<will_> quall: Actually I think they're called panels. :P
<quaal> IndyGunFreak, ah.. thats never fun
<IndyGunFreak_> ardchoille: nothing.. it was just a general statement from my experiences
<Arcad4> sorry about that command i was gonna use it on me :(
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak_: Ah, ok
<quaal> will_, have you used osx ?
<IndyGunFreak_> ardchoille: i've learned that if its not in the ubuntu repositories, or doesn't have a repo available, i don't need it..lol
<will_> Once, I know how t works though.
<coNP> void^, Tomcat_ can you report this bug on #ubuntu-doc, please
<quaal> will_, hmm
<will_> I have researched it.
<IndyGunFreak_> one of these days though, i'm gonna work on getting better at compiling
<quaal> i forget the name of it.. you can set it up to have active corners
<quaal> where it will pop up the dashboard or whatever
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak_: Me too, I've never had to compile anyting while using Ubuntu.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> any wizards here who can help me with my crashed gnome-panel...? it'd be nice to get my system back up so i continue working
<will_> I'm not sure of what you're saying.
<ardchoille> I probably would be hard pressed to remember how to compile.
<Yodude> coNP: i'm getting installation failed
<Daverocks> UbuntuN00B_HBG: if you're desperate, you could use a different desktop environment :P
<Enselic> !irda
<ubotu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<quaal> will_, i'll find the correct term, 1sec
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: ...mmm...
<ardchoille> UbuntuN00B_HBG: Usually a crashing panel means an applet isn't playing fairly.
<will_> quall: Okay.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks:well... Id really like to get this up and running again....
<IndyGunFreak_> ardchoille: thats actually what attracted me to Ubuntu, id tried a bazillion distros, closed i ever came to a 100%, was Fedoara, then i tried ubuntu, and actually made 1005.
<quaal> will_, its called active screen corners, with Expose
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> ardchoille: any ideas of how to hunt for the problem?
<will_> Hm...
<will_> quall: never heard of it.
<IndyGunFreak_> it is good to have a solid understanding of compiling, make etc, just in case though, and while i doubt my understanding is "solid", i could do it with proper handholding.. :)
<shiv> Daverocks, This is realy scary people telling this command to remove all the hard drives content. Can this be put on top of the channel start in red to make it more aware to people
<ardchoille> UbuntuN00B_HBG: No, but ##gnome has helped me quite a bit with gnome problems.. if you can catch them when they're awake.
<will_> quall: I get it.
<adz21c_> hi, i am on a machine running dapper and sometimes X failed to start, I checked the logs and only error i see is this "error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy", where can i get this file? would this even be the cause of my problems? If that's the case then why does it do it intermitantly?
<Yodude> coNP: please help me i don't want to lose three hours of work
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> ardchoille: ill see if anyones awake there!
<will_> You want a menubar to popup when you mouse over a certain area?
<chable> anyone here skilled in ddr2 timing setup ?
<will_> quall: You want a menubar to popup when you mouse over a certain area?
<okias> Hi i have problem: i have amd64 and beryl with nvidia-glx(nvidia 6600). Black color is showing bad(in video and in desktop). Thx PS: Sry my english is bad.
<quaal> will_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=317393
<will_> So, guys, Windows is dead right?
<quaal> what is compiz ?
<quaal> or complz
<jatt> sort of
<quaal> will_, as far as i'm concerned, yes
<jatt> at least for me :)
<sorinara> '
<will_> quall: see if you can apt-get it.
<will_> quall: it being compiz.
<ardchoille> UbuntuN00B_HBG: Do you remember what you were doing with the panel just before this problem?
<Yodude> coNP: are you there?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> ardchoille: yeah.... just clicked the start icon to launch an app... :P well... not really... well... wasnt working with any of the system files anyway...
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> ardchoille: the only thing I can think of...
* coNP is here, yep Yodude 
<coNP> Yodude: then try to run "sudo make install"
<coNP> Yodude: altough this is not recommended...
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> ardchoille: is that Ive been scanning images with XSANE since yesterday... and when I start it I get a warning that I try to run it as root which apparently is really bad (well... I ignored is since I executed it as an ordnary user)
<stork> is it possible to clean up my ubuntu installation without reformatting?
<ardchoille> UbuntuN00B_HBG: The only thing I can think of is this. All your panel applet settings are listed in ~/.gconf/apps/panel/applets If it were me, I 'd log out, go to a tty, rename that directory and log back in to see if that resets everyting. You can build your panel back up later if all is well.
<mterwoord> hi everybody
<Anubis> i get this error while installing AIGLX : "Couldn't find package linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-28-386" can someone help ??
<ec_> hello, edgy eft kills my qemu process...how do i get rid of that?
<Zaza> Hi. When I recompile the kernel, do I have to recompile all the modules also?
<ardchoille> ec_: You can't get rid of Edgy
* ardchoille hides
<pwnzer> Im having a problem.... I can see the login.. go to login... but then nothing happens?
<CRHZ> If I want to install KDE in addition to GNOME --- would I simply apt-get install kde ?
<pwnzer> it just leaves me at the background
<CRHZ> also does this give me "kubuntu" in the process?
<Anubis> i get this error while installing AIGLX : "Couldn't find package linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-28-386" can someone help ??
<ec_> ardchoille:there is a process that kills my qemu process...mabe there is a way of disabling it
<mackinac> !kde | CRHZ
<ubotu> CRHZ: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<ec_> ardchoille: i use the official qemu 0.9.0
<Yodude> man i'm just gonna download the experimental .deb package from the Debian website
<pwnzer> Is there any way to restore my X-server gui?
<pwnzer> or at least see a log of errors?
<Anubis> i get this error while installing AIGLX : "Couldn't find package linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-28-386" can someone help ??
<ec_> Anubis:mabe install the dri modules
<mackinac> pwnzer:  xsession-errors in your home folder
<pwnzer> mackinac: How would i go about accessing that from a command line?
<ec_> Anubis:glxinfo | grep rendering
<ardchoille> pwnzer: vim ~/.xsession-errors
<mackinac> gksudo ~/.xsession-erros
<michi> Hi guys, i just installeed ubuntu :D and need to install some - not to say all - codecs, i found a list of recommended codecs, but isn't there a CODEC - Package ??? :S
<mackinac> oops - gksudo gedit ~/.xsession-erros
<ardchoille> pwnzer: Probably better: cat ~/.xsession-errors
<Anubis> this was the command : sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-air-core linux-dri-modules-common linux-dri-modules-`uname -r`
<ardchoille> mackinac: He needs it from CLI
<stork> is it possible to clean up my ubuntu installation without reformatting?
<Zaza> Is compiling the kernel the same in Ubuntu as in Kubunut ?
<ec_> michi: seqrch for restricted format in the wiki
<mackinac> ah sorry
<Zaza> Sorry (spelling) Kubuntu.
<mackinac> didn't need sudo either >_<
<ardchoille> YEah, saw that, lol
<xopher_> Zaza yes, the exact same procedure
<michi> ec_ is that what i put in the search mask? restricted format ? - sorry for asking that much ;)
<ardchoille> mackinac: It's too early in the morning.
<mei> hi sorry does eclipse has any jsp plugins?
<mackinac> ardchoille:  :D
<ec_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<chable> i cant install any linux with my new hardware
<ec_> michi:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<chable> i think the bios is really lame
<Zaza> xopher: Thank you. Is ther docs for what you will have to recompile after the kernel, i.e. modules etc?
<mei> #eclipse
<Anubis> ec_: this was the command i used : "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-air-core linux-dri-modules-common linux-dri-modules-`uname -r`"
<chable> DVD rom is not detected
<gemini9> anyone here know of a quick auto-load of java?
<xopher_> Zaza well nothing except for eg. nvidia-glx and other modules part of the linux-restricted-modules package
<chable> i can boot from dvd rom , but not install
<ec_> Anubis:first do you have 3D acceleration and what is your graphic card
<Anubis> yes
<Anubis> and i installed Nvidia drivers
<daveR> Hi, I am using this: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html to get my dual screens working.  it works fine but i want one screen to have a taller resolution (1024 high) and the other to be smaller (768). any ideas on how i do this?
<Zaza> xopher: Thanks again. I was nervous about encrypted fs breaking after a kernel recompile.
<Daverocks> Anubis: i don't know if there will be a package with that exact name, look at what other packages have linux-dri-modules in them
<xopher_> Zaza oh, well if that
<xopher_> eh
<ec_> Anubis:try XGL instead
<christian_> .
<xopher_> if that's not part of the original kernel, then you have to build that too
<xopher_> basically all third party modules you've built will need to be rebuilt
<Anubis> i have Ubuntu Daper and i read that i must install it in order to use Beryl
<michi> ec_: thx a lot man ^^, get back to you , if I'm having problems - if thats fine with you :P
<will-AFK> I can see the Windows partition but I can't access it.
<quaal> oh. damn
<quaal> compiz is a window manager
<Zaza> xopher: Thanks for the advise. Do you mean any modules that came from muliverse, etc?
<michi> will-AFK had the same problem, windows partition is nfts?
<ec_> Anubis: i don't know a lot about 3D Desktop but i wonder if aiglx works with nvidia cards
<will-AFK> michi: Partition is FAT32.
<ec_> Anubis:ask here if it wors
<ec_> Anubis:ask here if it work
<quaal> does anyone know what is best between xgl/beryl/compiz etc
<Anubis> ec_: Does AIGLX work with NVIDIA cards ?
<stork> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<michi> :( i see ... well I just installed ubuntu, so i'm not a pro ... - can't help you then
<michi> :(
<adam0509> XGL is not a WM like beryl and compiz
<adam0509> AIGLX works with geforce 2 and more cards
<gemini9> am trying to install java and beryl
<hagabaka> can i use the "rename" command to automatically rename every "file" to "file.txt"?
* __doc__ *sighs*
<ec_> adam0509:ok
<hagabaka> where file is any string
<Anubis> ok but i get that stupid error
<__doc__> you know selling linux to friends is really hard when you go like "ohyeah and you've got only 8-bit colors and no wireless on your laptop"
<adam0509> WM = window manager
<quaal> adam0509, oh
<hagabaka> i thought i could use rename 's/(.+)/\1.txt/', but it doesn't work
<quaal> adam0509, so which between beryl/compiz is better
<quaal> adam0509, or are they just personal preference
<zmeiat_joro> I'm getting this on iftop: 239.255.255.250                                                  => 192.168.1.1                                                          0b      0b      0b
<zmeiat_joro>                                                                  <=                                                                      0b   2.58Kb  1.29Kb
<Anubis> and i did exactly as it is said in "http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_AIGLX#Install_AIGLX"
<hdxx> quaal: beryl
<eltese> __doc__: then fix your color and wireless =))
<adam0509> quaal,  beryl use a mass effect, compiz use soft effects
<ompaul> !paste | zmeiat_joro
<ubotu> zmeiat_joro: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mark01> hagabaka,  just write a short 5 line shell script to do it.
<quaal> adam0509, mass/soft ? huh
<adam0509> quaal, the best is to try yourself
<adam0509> I mean
<Zaza> xopher:appreciate the help, bfn.
<adam0509> with beryl you can do much more than compiz
<quaal> ok
<quaal> cool
<quaal> thanks gusy
<quaal> guys
<Anubis> adam0509 : in order to use beryl do is necesary need AIGLX ?
<quaal> hmm
<ompaul> !enter quaal
<daveR> adam0509: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX - says all nvidia graphics chips are support by beta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter quaal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<evanggard> hi
<ompaul> !enter | quaal
<__doc__> eltese: the 8-bit color is because the bios of the chipset in the revision you can get does not seem to conform the reverse engineered i810 driver and also doesn't react well to 845patch
<quaal> i apt-get install beryl
<ubotu> quaal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<evan_> WWTTTTFFFFFFFF??!?!1!     After going back into my bios and turning the onboard sound back on i can now login as normal?!
<evan_> yet when i turn it off i cant
<adam0509> to use Beryl/Compiz you need AIGLX or XGL. AIGLX is better than XGL, but only useable by Nvidia cards
<quaal> but it didnt find it
<__doc__> eltese: the wireless doesn't work because whatever combination of kernel and ndiswrapper I use, it won't find that a valid driver.
<elias_> hello!
<__doc__> eltese: there really isn't much I can do.
<ompaul> quaal, that is better in #ubuntu-effects
<jatt> don't mess with the bios
<__doc__> eltese: and I more or less wasted my weekend on that
<evan_> i need to disable my onboard sound....
<evan_> so my sb audigy ls will work properly
<Anubis> adam0508 : how do i install AIGLX cause i get this error Couldn't find package linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-28-386
<Anubis> ?
<adam0509> er... don't know... strange
<elias_> I did: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. After it finished and got only one error, I try when I login to choose KDE but there is only gnome, any ideas?
<Mattias> quaal: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<quaal> matti, thanks i just found that on the #ubuntu-effects topic
<Anubis> i used this command : sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-air-core linux-dri-modules-common linux-dri-modules-`uname -r`
<adam0509> I think beginners should wait 7.04 Feist Fawn to install AIGLX/Beryl, it's not very stable for the moment
<quaal> it isnt?
<Mattias> adam0509: works 100% here ^_^
<quaal> damn..
<adam0509> thus, with XGL you cannot play any 3D games
<adam0509> and with AIGLX seems quite difficult too
<Okita> I've never made a .deb package before, and i want to use svn-buildpackage--but none of the docs mention a control file
<Okita> Don't I need one of those?
<arigold> hi all - I am trying to use software updates GUI for the first time on dapper.It keeps telling me that there is a network problem. The sources.list is config'ed for ubuntu/ and I changed to /ubuntu/dists/
<arigold> but it is telling me now there is a network problem
<arigold> any ideas?
<Will0> Are there any free MMOFPSs for Linux?
<Okita> Will0: bzflag? =)
<Will0> What's that?
<zmeiat_joro> actually, I just got worried because I get this in "active network services": tcp 127.0.0.1, ports 2208, 1623, 631, State- LISTEN; udp 0.0.0.0 port 68, State - [blank] . This looks wrong...
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Daverocks: gnome-panel-problem solved!
<slippyr4> will0: unreal tournament 2004 runs on linux
<daveR> does anyone know of software for widgets and feeds etc?
<daveR> which sits on the desktop
<Okita> It's a simple 3d game where you're a tank and play CTF basically
<Will0> slippyr4: Free?
<__doc__> wireless and graphics support in linux has to get a ***lot*** better.
<Mattias> Will0: Nexuiz is great FPS game
<slippyr4> no. although you'd find it for 5 in your local game shop
<jussi01> daveR: gdesklets?
<Quiyu> Bonjour
<NightCircle> Will0: Warow r00ls Nexuiz imo :P
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Mattias> NightCircle: Warsow sucks compared to Nexuiz :D
<Frogzoo> !fr | Quiyu bonjour
<ubotu> Quiyu bonjour: please see above
<arigold> hi all - I am trying to use software updates GUI for the first time on dapper.It keeps telling me that there is a network problem. The sources.list is config'ed for ubuntu/ and I changed to /ubuntu/dists/
<daveR> jussi01: perfect, thanks
<arigold> but it is telling me now there is a network problem
<arigold> any ideas?
<jussi01> daveR: np's
<Industrial> How do I restart daemons like apache2? I'm used to archlinux where its just "/etc/rd.d/hppd restart"
<jussi01> !enter | arigold
<ubotu> arigold: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NightCircle> Mattias: You really think so? :o
<Okita> Industrial: apachectl -restart?
<elias_> how can I load KDE?
<eltese> elias_: Do you have the kde-desktop?
<elias_> yes I did: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Industrial> Okita: whats this? I see an apache2ctl but it has no -restart.
<eltese> does anyone know if any linux distro have support for direct x 10?
<coNP> elias_: do you have gdm or kdm installed?
<jussi01> elias: just log out, and choose kde in sessions on the login page
<Boohbah> eltese: no
<eltese> elias_: Under choose kde in the sessions when you log out =)
<eltese> damnit1
<eltese> !
<elias_> yes, KDE it doesn't appear
<jussi01> eltese: never heard of anyone having it yet...
<MybJames> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wrox> an offtopic DOS question: how can i put more commands after FOR %%VAR IN (X Y Z) DO <right here> ?
<elias_> there is only gnome
<quaal> wow
<quaal> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<quaal> did a helluva lot
<wrox> stupidity of win / dos amazes me every time
<michi> ec_: just to let you know, it all works fine now ... thx ....GLAD :D :D :D
<quaal> even did stuff to grub
<coNP> wrox: I don't know, worst case run a batch file with parameters
<quaal> gah
<jussi01> elias_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<quaal> even requires system restart
<eltese> jussi01: Was hoping for nvidia to release their directx 10 drivers to linux as well.. They have been so good at it so far ;D
<wrox> coNP: ok thx
<coNP> yw, wrox
<Industrial> Okita: ?
<jussi01> eltese: I think everyones waiting for it
<Mattias> lol, ubuntu crashed >,< or whole linux kernel crashed :D
<jussi01> eltese: just dont hold your breath waiting... ;)
<eltese> jussi01: Yeah =) saw that right now ;p
<Mattias> all i did was starting supertux while beryl was on :P
<quaal> Mattias, in beryl ?
<Industrial> How do I restart daemons like apache2? I'm used to archlinux where its just "/etc/rd.d/hppd restart"
<quaal> just when you were saying its stable :o
<eltese> use compiz ;D
<Mattias> quaal: it worked on my other 3d games :P
<wrox> Industrial: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<soundray> Industrial: the debian/ubuntu way is 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart'
<Mattias> quaal: ill test another game, then that game again :D
<Industrial> thanks :] 
<wrox> soundray: :)
<quaal> hmm
<elias_>  http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings_6.10-61_all.deb
<elias_> it says it couldn't get this
<quaal> Mattias, you have nvidia card?
<elias_> and to try update
<wrox> !beryl dock when
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl dock when - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elias_> or --fix-missing
<mackinac> maybe elias_ should try "apt-get update" ?
<elias_> which means?
<soundray> !enter | elias_
<ubotu> elias_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mackinac> ... and then try reinstall
<Will0> I'm so dead.
<unop> sudo apache2ctl restart
<unop> it's a subcommand to apache2ctl, not really a flag/option
<jussi01> elias_: have you got all of your repos active?
<soundray> elias_: in terminal, run 'sudo apt-get update'
<eltese> jussi01 : But they have released their directX10 support for vista (if your using  8800series)
<jussi01> eltese: vista? whats that :D
<hagabaka> if i serve some files from ubuntu online, do i need to include a license? is that all i need?
<Mattias> quaal: yes
<arigold> uboto - why does software updates tell me that is could not download all repository indexes?
<wrox> jussi01: some spanish meal probably
<elias_> and when I run sudo apt-get update, then I should try again the --reinstall?
<mackinac> elias_:  yes
<jussi01> wrox: maybe... sonds more sout american though...hmmm
<soundray> hagabaka: normally, if you supply packages, you have to supply the source packages, too, to comply with the GPL
<jussi01> elias_: yes
<arigold> why does software updates tell me that is could not download all repository indexes?
<wrox> jussi01: i heard one actor with a weird name say that with 'astala' in beginning
<elias_> It can't get  http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings_6.10-61_all.deb   :/
<Nicon-> seriously. how do I reset a package? I tried to remove it, reinstall it, reconfigure it. but it just will not put in the initial ubuntu configuration files from the package.
<hagabaka> i'm not supplying packages. i'm using some files like dictionaries in my small application, and i want to provide them for convenience
<Nicon-> I've tried manually purging ALL data containing to the package
<jussi01> arigold: because maybe one of your repos is down at the moment
<Nicon-> conf files etc
<Nicon-> they are just gone
<jedi__> Hello. Im using nvid 9629.Beryl wont work ever since the update to this driver. When I load Beryl now, I get no minimise, maximise. HELP
<Mattias> odd, now supertux works with beryl :P
<Okita> So does anyone know how I can easily make a .deb file?  svn-buildpackage seems to do what I want, but it seems to contradict the basics of making a .deb fiel
<jussi01> !enter | Nicon-
<ubotu> Nicon-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arigold> jessi thanks :-;
<hagabaka> sand i'm modifying or sometimes only providing parts of those files, if it's relevant
<Frogzoo> Nicon-: apt-get --purge package   then reinstall
<hagabaka> *and
<Nicon-> Frogzoo: thankyou.
<Enselic> Nicon-: I had a gimp problem recently, I did a "$ rm -rf `find . -name gimp`"
<mterwoord> hi everybody
<zmeiat_joro> so, em, what about these ports? and this suspicious connection? anyone? should I ask somewhere else?
<jedi__> g'day
<elias_> when it's says try --fix-missing where should I write that?
<NightCircle> mterwoord: hi ^^
<speedwolf> hi, anyone here got time to help with an ndiswrapper problem?
<jussi01> !hi | jedi__
<ubotu> jedi__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soundray> hagabaka: again, you have to supply the source of your modifications to be in compliance.
<Nicon-> Enselic: that will not put back th files while reinstallinfg
<hagabaka> hmm
<Nicon-> Frogzoo: you still need an operation with --purge. I tried remove and that gave the same result
<jedi__> Hello
<soundray> elias_: try without --fix-missing first, since you've just done the update.
<Enselic> Nicon-: Then I'm not sure what you mean. You want to completely reinstall while not removing all files
<Enselic> ?
<uaspi> hi, I'm a newbie with ubuntu drivers, does any one have experience in building the tifmxx driver???
<jussi01> !ask | jedi__
<ubotu> jedi__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tim167> can i get my TV card "AverTV 007 Go Plus" working on ubuntu ?
<unska_> how can i hide a folder?
<mterwoord> i'm runnin ubuntu 6.06 on vmware server, but it's slow as hell, i read on several places that it has to do with the timer used by the kernel of the guest then. how to workaround this?
<hagabaka> can't i just point out where they can be located, not on my server?
<Enselic> unska_: prefix it will .
<NightCircle> unska_: Example: .banana
<Enselic> unska_: will = with
<Nicon-> Enselic: when I install mysql-server it genereates some initial databeses and some configuration files under /etc. I removed mysql-server and purged these files. but the initial files are just gone
<gemini9> am trying to install java and beryl'
<gemini9> ;          ,.
<unska_> that fixed it =)
<unska_> thanks
<jedi__> OK. How do I get my borders on my windows back.Im using beryl & recently updated to 9629
<elias_> soundray:  I tryed without --fix-missing
<elias_> but I got the same error
<Enselic> jedi__: make sure there is a window manager running, open up a terminal and write 'metacity'
<mterwoord> noone?
<uaspi> any one with tifmxx experience here?
<speedwolf> I've installed the windows drivers for my usb wifi card via ndiswrapper successfully, it shows up with lsusb and ndiswrapper -l as correctly installed, but doesn't show in my network settings
<Enselic> mterwoord: if someone knows, the will tell you
<hagabaka> it doesn't make sense though...when a program's version 1.1 is released, which is a modification of 1.0, it doesn't need to include 1.0 to comply with GNU license, does it?
<Nicon-> Enselic: I want it to redo the process where it puts in place the initial empty database and the initial configuration files.
<mterwoord> hagabaka, sorry...
<soundray> hagabaka: you need a lawyer to answer that. I've heard (note hearsay) that the FSF accepts that in some cases people supply binaries and a link to an upstream site that has the sources.
<jedi__> Enselic: I have one running
<yaman> need help when i download the opera package from it's site i cant install it its giving this error message "the package is maybe corrupted or you not allow to open the file check the permission"
<wrox> jedi__: reinstall the nvidia driver
<hagabaka> oh
<wrox> jedi__: i've had this problem and the libGL.so.1 was fscked up
<soundray> hagabaka: no, if you're supplying 1.1 binaries, all you have to supply 1.1 sources, not 1.0
<Enselic> Nicon-: Exactly what does purge mean btw?
<jedi__> wrox, i did that, but might give it another go
<speedwolf> yaman: you can install opera through automatix
<soundray> elias_: can you pastebin the output from 'sudo apt-get -f install' pls
<jussi01> !automatix | yaman
<ubotu> yaman: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nykkto> speedwolf: you don't get a listing for your adaptor in ifconfig or iwconfig?
<Nicon-> Enselic: nvm. tailed the wrong person for followupquestions.
<mahound> hell
<mahound> hello
<Mattias> jedi__: redo http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia  ? :P
<Yodude> hey how can i remove a package i installed from tar.gz?
<jussi01> !hi | mahound
<mahound> i'm having serious problem installing feisty
<ubotu> mahound: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hagabaka> if i just have a textfile1 and textfile2 modified from textfile1, are they treated the same way as source and binary?
<ltibor65> Hi everybody! Can somebody help me? How can I use the hungarian characters in a terminal window too?
<Nicon-> Frogzoo: the --purge still requires an operation. I added remove but that did not recreate the files when I later on installed the package again
<speedwolf> nykkto: I'll check, I'm a ubuntu noob, so I'm not sure about all the steps
<elias_> everything is 0
<jussi01> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<nykkto> speedwolf: those are termianal commands
<mahound> thanks
<yaman> speedwolf - ubotu : thanx
<miranda82> i cannot import my photos anymore, when i click on import i cannot import my photos anymore, when i click on import nothing happens... with fspot it works, but not with gthumb... any ideas?nothing happens... with fspot it works, but not with gthumb... any ideas?
<soundray> hagabaka: no, textfiles are considered 'transparent', meaning that there is no obligation to supply anything other than the end product.
<hagabaka> ok
<Yodude> coNP: i decided to stick with ubuntu stable releases, how can i remove the installation i compiled?
<elias_> soundray: everything is 0 from that command
<speedwolf> nykkto: ifconfig lists my wired connection correctly, iwconfig tells me that I have no wireless extension installed
<coNP> Yodude: type "sudo make uninstall"
<soundray> elias_: what's the command that gives you the error?
<coNP> Yodude: that seems to be a *wise* decision :)
<speedwolf> yaman: yw :)
<jedi__> wrox: I saw this as the solution on ubuntuguide - but am having trouble editing that file
<Yodude> coNP: YEAH now i really KNWO
<jedi__> wrox:The most likely fix is:
<jedi__> Change the firstline of /usr/bin/beryl-settings with : From
<jedi__>    1. !/usr/bin/env python
<jedi__> To
<jedi__>    1. !/usr/bin/env python2.5
<nykkto> speedwolf: humm what does lsub tel you?
<elias_> I try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Yodude> i will NEVEr install something not in the repo
<Yodude> too much trouble for me
<elias_> and I think that it can't get
<elias_> one file
<coNP> elias_: have you restarted gdm since?
<jussi01> !pastebin | jedi__
<ubotu> jedi__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> coNP: that's immaterial, isn't it?
<wrox> jedi__: don't edit no files.. just reinstall the driver... but first open a terminal and run 'beryl --replace' .. what does it say
<elias_> http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings_6.10-61_all.deb
<ticki> hi. does anybody know why sometimes a FAT32 partition will become locked and i cannot remove anything even as "root" ?
<coNP> soundray: you mean what?
<mark01> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<speedwolf> nykkto: it tells me the info about the usb bus, it correctly says that I have a broadcom based usb wifi stick
<Yodude> plus Feisty is 1-2 month away anyway so why not just have "PAtIENCE"?
<wrox> just wondering, perhaps ubuntu should adopt this stuff: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gobolinux
<ticki> why ubuntu would lock the whole partition?
<soundray> elias_: I suggest you download that file and install it with 'sudo dpkg -i filename.deb'
<speedwolf> nykkto: Bus 002 Device 007: ID 050d:7051 Belkin Components
<soundray> coNP: restarting gdm won't help with a package that isn't downloadable.
<coNP> soundray: what package?
<elias_> coNP what's the gdm?
<mahound> does anybody here have an lg lw40?
<Nicon-> Seriously. I installed mysql-server. removed it. purged the /etc/mysql dir. reinstalled the package. How can I make ubuntu redo the process to recreate these files...?
<nykkto> speedwolf: did you google for the device ID to see if there is a linux driver for it?
<jedi__> wrox: nvidia present, xgl absent
<Yodude> coNP: lol i forgot that i removed the folder i extracted from tar.gz
<soundray> elias_: don't worry about what coNP said, I don't think he meant you
<Yodude> so i still have the program
<coNP> sorry elias_, soundray
<Yodude> how do i uninstall ?
<wrox> jedi__: make sure you are using "nvidia" driver in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nykkto> speedwolf: I've never used ndiswrapper so I don't know much about it
<jedi__> wrox: iam
<wrox> jedi__: you should be using AIGLX
<Yodude> btw it's ok if i have to lose ALLthe core files of banshee
<Yodude> i'll get them back later
<coNP> Yodude: now the information is lost (what files have been installed), you should get it again, compile it and make uninstall
<ahood> Hi all - I just installed Feisty Fawn Herd 4 and I have some feedback to give, how do I do that?
<coNP> !ubuntu+1  | ahood
<ubotu> ahood: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<jedi__> wrox: ill check the forums again, thanks though
<zekebru> D-Link DWL-G520 problems -- in device manager, I see two devices underneath the wireless card. One has logical name ath0, the other wifi0. Why do I get 2 logical names?
<ahood> Thanks!
<wrox> jedi__: if you played with howtos and edited your files, try to revert those edits
<zekebru> Any help would be appreciated.
<Yodude> coNP: ok
<speedwolf> nykkto: looking now, doesn't look like it, but hopefully someone will have been through the same problems
<soundray> ahood: you can post an installation report in the forums, or you can report all the bugs individually, or both.
<speedwolf> nykkto: it's annoying, I've managed everything else
<elias_> I think that, this file doesn't exist! and it says is something like MD5sum
<Enselic> If sudo lshw gives no IrDA information, does that mean I'm screwed if I want my IrDA port on my laptop to work?
<wrox> jedi__: as last resort, download nvidia driver from nvidia yourself, and run it with -s option
<soundray> ahood: have you seen the list of tests they suggest?
<NECIBEX_> slm karde
<nykkto> speedwolf: I have a linksys wireless g wusb54g dongle that works well I got it from thingfling  works well in linux
<NECIBEX_> trk kardelerimiz yokmu
<VincentM1> hi
<NECIBEX_> hi
<soundray> !tr | NECIBEX_
<ubotu> NECIBEX_: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<NECIBEX_> kimse yok ama kanalda
<VincentM1> NECIBEX_: english would be nice in this chan :)
<VincentM1> anyhow
<zekebru> Is it normal to have to things listed underneath your wireless card (one called WLAN device, one called Unknown device)?
<NECIBEX_> I dont now english :)
<VincentM1> hmm
<nykkto> zekebru: not to me
<soundray> NECIBEX_: /join #ubuntu-tr then
<VincentM1> NECIBEX_: type "/join #ubuntu-tr"
<NECIBEX_> ubotu kimse yok karde kanalda
<zekebru> nykkto: does this mean it doesn't recognize my card? Its a DWL-G520, supposedly supported by 6.10
<soundray> !tr > NECIBEX_, read the private message from ubotu
<wrox> an offtopic DOS question: how can i put more commands after FOR %%VAR IN (X Y Z) DO <right here> ? anyone?
<nykkto> zekebru: if it is a wireless card, it looks like it is detected.
<nykkto> zekebru: the unknown device is just theat unknown
<soundray> wrox: have you tried separating several with ';'?
<wrox> soundray: will try no
<wrox> w
<VincentM1> how do i install the kubuntu-desktop, without getting all those gnome apps in my kde menu, and vice versa?
<soundray> VincentM1: install kubuntu to a separate root partition ;)
<zekebru> nykkto: okay. but the unkown device has grabbed the device name wifi0. So, when I try to set up my wifi in the networking app, it's setting it up for wifi0 (the unknown device)
<VincentM1> soundray: i only have one linux partition
<VincentM1> not going to remove the windows one, as i need windows for school
<soundray> VincentM1: resize
<VincentM1> wish i was allowed to do so
<VincentM1> soundray: hmm
<wrox> soundray: doesn't work
<jussi01> !enter | VincentM1
<ubotu> VincentM1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nykkto> zekebru: does it just list the unknown device, or does it list other devices in iwconfig?
<soundray> wrox: then you're going to have to call a batch file in that place.
<zekebru> nykkto: it lists two devices in iwconfig: the unknown one, and the WLAN one (wifi0 and ath0, respectively)
<unska_> could someone help me, due to an unknown reason ive lost all my sounds?
<Sammy> hello
<soundray> VincentM1: why do you want this separation? I find it quite useful occasionally to start e.g k3b or kword from gnome
<wrox> soundray: thanks, was afraid of that... why do people still use windows these days :/
<unska_> they worked fine last night and now when i woke up and turned the laptop on, they didnt work
<nykkto> zekebru: I'd try to work with the ath0 one then, and see what happens
<mahound> ok, i can't install neither dapper, edgy or feisty
<soundray> wrox: cygwin with bash or perl an alternative?
<jussi01> unska_: have you done any updates/changes
<mahound> would anyone give me a hand?
<Yodude> coNP: hey i get this error while trying to unnistall
<unska_> jussi01, nope
<Yodude> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<zekebru> nykkto: Okay. I don't know how to set up the network using command line arguments, so I tried the networking connections tool.
<nykkto> zekebru: are you using a encrypted network?
<zekebru> nykkto: yes
<jussi01> mahound: whats your system
<coNP> Yodude: then I have no idea :(
<Yodude> dam
<soundray> mahound: let's start with edgy. How does the install fail?
<wrox> soundray: not for remote assistance to average win user
<timr> Hi there, I am new to Ubuntu (but not debian). Is there anything like the base config program that I can run at the command line after install.
<coNP> Yodude: that is the problem with self-installed programs...
<nykkto> zekebru: ahh, well iwconfig is not hard to use, just man iwconfig
<coNP> timr: what do you want to confiure?
<soundray> wrox: vnc :)
<Emperor_Norton> Hi
<timr> RAID
<mahound> soundray: it's a disk issue
<nykkto> zekebru: you have to sudo the commands though
<Frogzoo> Yodude: in that instance, do a 'make -n install' - watch what it installs & where, then remove them
<VincentM1> soundray: becouse it looks messy, and unproffesional
<mahound> soundray: the partitioner will hang
<soundray> mahound: we need detail
<jussi01> !hi | Emperor_Norton
<ubotu> Emperor_Norton: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zekebru> nykkto: okay. I'll give it a try.
<mahound> want a dmesg log?
<Yodude> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<soundray> mahound: no, not right now
<coNP> I guess there is the usual mdadm package
<Yodude> i get shis error
<wrox> soundray: or send an clickme.exe via email, which will download and install latest ubuntu (win user probably wouldn't notice)
<timr> coNP, even a good RIAD tutorial would do
<coNP> Yodude: then first run ./configure
<timr> *RAID
<mahound> soundray: so, what info should i provide?
<coNP> timr: not software raid, then?
<soundray> mahound: have you tried the alternate install?
<Yodude> k
<Frogzoo> Yodude: well if this makefile can't install, what's theh problem?
<Yodude> man i am SO! done with tarballs
<nykkto> zekebru: the problem could be the "password" thing you may have to type in the long code to get it working in linux
<mahound> soundray: no, this is a perfectly normal i386
<Yodude> i wish they never existed!
<coNP> Yodude: first ./configure, then make uninstall
<mahound> an lg lw40 laptop
<ulti2001> hello
<ulti2001> wow
<soundray> Yodude: I vividly remember telling you to install ubuntu packages instead
<coNP> Yodude: *deb pcakges are also built from tarballs :)
<zekebru> nykkto: yeah, I've done that.
<timr> yeh, software is ok. I have adopted a system though and I am unsure if RAID is working
<ulti2001> i finally found a place to talk to people in
<coNP> timr: oh  I see
<ulti2001> ubuntu rules
<mumblesmac> yeh
<VincentM1> Yodude: you say that  now, but in a few years you'll see that tarballs are actually better than debs or rpms
<timr> I know there are 2 x 250 SATA drives
<ulti2001> now i just need to figure out how to use it
<wrox> make
<yaman> what is the best site to get the deb free softwares ???
<elias_> hm I google the think it couldn't find the 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and I manually downloading it and installing it (http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings_6.10-61.1_all.deb)
<Yodude> yes but i'm not a devellopoer so i won't never ever tar something again
<coNP> timr: cat /proc/mdstat
<wrox> this channel doesn't have a Makefile
<Frogzoo> !docs | ulti2001
<ubotu> ulti2001: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<soundray> mahound: you might fare better with the alternate CD, it has a text-based installer and partitioner with fewer dependencies.
<elias_> I hope that this will work
<ulti2001> nice thanks
<timr> yes, I get: Personalities :
<timr> unused devices: <none>
<ulti2001> that what i need to know
<mumblesmac> anyone got the link for recovering your password in resque mode?
<mark01> @find UB40*Falling
<soundray> mahound: does the graphical partitioner throw errors that you see in dmesg?
<ulti2001> okay will be back after reading all this
<ulti2001> peace out guys
<elias_> ok It is installed :D
<mahound> soundray: yes
<unop> elias_,  errm, why are you doing that?
<zekebru> nykkto: how do I attach the wireless networking extensions to the device? It says they are attached to the unknown device, but not the WLAN device.
<snille> Hi all! :)
<jussi01> yaman: synaptic in your system menu has the good stuff
<HD> i need install debian in inspiron 9400.  know link for this?
<soundray> mahound: what are they (if you can summarize in one line)?
<bdina> has anyone had any luck with vlc in firefox??
<elias_> unop:  what?
<unop> elias_,  manually installing a package
<nykkto> zekebru: humm, that is weird, I have no answer for it
<quaal> ahaahaaaa
<quaal> the windows are bouncy !
<jussi01> well done quaal!!
<mahound> soundray: something like " ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0"
<quaal> heh thanks
<zekebru> nykkto: okay. Do you know how to manually set the logical names? I would like to just switch the logical names and see if that helps.
<roicominutsoup> hi all, does someone know how to add a gnome thumbnailer for a new mime type ?
<timr> coNP~ should I see something other than unused devices: <none>
<Yodude> coNP: when i uninstall it added a "home" shortcut to Places in the menu bar
<elias_> It couldn't find it in the repository maybe dunno. I will try to begin a new session now
<Yodude> coNP: how can i remove that?
<soundray> mahound: oh, I've never seen one of those, but they sound awfully like a failing disk...
<wrox> bdina: i think i did
<nykkto> zekebru: humm interesting idea
<mahound> soundray: i've seen some in the forums
<mahound> soundray: and the disk works perfetcly
<nykkto> zekebru: is this a PCcard, usb or what?
<bdina> wrox: cause i cannot seem to get my 0.8.6 plugin working on 6.10
<soundray> mahound: was this the feisty attempt?
<zekebru> nykkto: it's in a PCI slot.
<mahound> yep
<nykkto> zekebru: ahh, OK.
<Yodude> coNP: please tell me how do i remove this menu entry?
<Emperor_Norton> probably a stupid question, but how do I change my resolution to bigger than 1024x768?
<quaal> HAHA
<quaal> my screen is rotating on a cube!
<wrox> bdina: my version reads 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1  .. i use backports and universe
<Gunirus> quaal: So? :p
<Mattias> quaal: nice, sounds like you got it installed :)
<coNP> timr: if you have sw raid devices, yes
<Ice_Wewe> Emperor_Norton: add a higher resolution to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nykkto> zekebru: is this running off  a linux driver, or a ndiswrapper?
<coNP> Yodude: use ./configure first, then make uninstall
<quaal> Gunirus, so, i've only previously seen this on youtube. :P
<jussi01> Emperor Norton: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ElbridgeGerry> Hey all.
<Gunirus> quaal: ok
<bdina> wrox: i think that was the same ver i was using... i get a "no video" output in the browser
<soundray> mahound: the ATA subsystem has changed between edgy and feisty, which is maybe why the error looks unfamiliar. What kind of error does the edgy partitioner throw?
<Emperor_Norton> cheers
<Mattias> quaal: few shortcuts: ctrl+alt + click and drag,     alt+ scroll in a window.  few stuff you can do :P
<zekebru> nykkto: linux driver. actually, only the WLAN device (ath0) has a driver. The unknown one does not have any driver at all.
<Emperor_Norton> I'm installing beryl now
<quaal> nice.. fades it ot
<quaal> out
<wrox> bdina: i think it depends on the installed codecs then, download the video and try to run off the hdd
<nykkto> zekebru: that is just really odd
<mahound> soundray: i'll have to run the install again
<mahound> soundray: will you wait some minutes, please?
<Bluedog> hey guys
<zekebru> nykkto: tell me about it. any ideas where I can get more help about device loading in general?
<nykkto> zekebru: try removing the modules for the nic and see if the unknown device is still there
<soundray> mahound: it's a good idea to stick with a stable release while you're sorting out a problem like that
<novice> i replaced the firefox 1.5 folder with new firefox 2.0 folder using nautilus..... but now neither i'm able to open it nor i  can remove it or reinstall it...... its totally locked......
<Bluedog> anyone tell me how to make ubuntu update manager work behind a corporate/university firewall proxy system?
<ElbridgeGerry> Everytime I log in to anything but the failsafe terminal, the GNOME panel starts to load, but then dissappears and the system freezes. I've tried killall, but that didn't work. What can I do?
<zekebru> nykkto: how do I do that?
<bdina> wrox: that part works fine -- when i enter the url (into stand-alone player) it works as well, its only the plugin that wont play correctly i guess
<novice> wat shld i do now??
<soundray> mahound: yes, I'll be around for a few minutes
<Yodude> coNP: are you still there? is yes please tell me how do i remove a menu entry in "Places"
<Bluedog> putting the proxy.conf address into the network proxy setup window doesnt help..
<nykkto> zekebru: lsmod gives you a list of modules that are running
<nykkto> zekebru: did you install the nic yourself?
<coNP> Yodude: I already told that 2x :)
<soundray> novice: which folder have you replaced?
<Yodude> oh really? where?
<Yodude> did you PM me?
<novice> sondray: firefox folder in root directory
<wrox> bdina: i cant help then - i also cant play some vids off web and thought it was the codec
<zekebru> nykkto: yeah. I built the PC myself. I'm just transitioning from XP pro to Ubuntu.
<coNP> Yodude: or you might search for .desktop files in /usr/local
<Mattias> quaal: try ctrl+alt+page down. and hold that. so if you have stuff overflowing to the sides, you can unfold the cube to see it all :P
<bdina> wrox: oh well -- thanks anyway
<soundray> novice: what's the full path of that folder?
<zekebru> nykkto: once I get the list of running modules, do I use lsmod to remove them?
<novice> /usr/bin/firefox...
<nykkto> zekebru: OK I'd do this: turn off remove nic reboot, see if the unknown is still in the system
<Mattias> quaal: also keep holding ctrl+alt after that and drag with mouse again while holding mousebutton :P
<quaal> ohmygod
<zekebru> nykkto: I see.
<quaal> 3d effects
<nykkto> then reinstall the nic
<quaal> makes the windows pop out of the dube
<Yodude> coNP: please PM me what you said earlier plz
<soundray> novice: /usr/bin/firefox is a file, not a folder
<quaal> this is amazing
<Mattias> quaal: turned on burn effects and stuff yet? :D
<nykkto> zekebru: do an lspci before and after
<novice> soundray: wait...
<jussi01> quaal: dont worry you will get over it soon... :D
<ElbridgeGerry> Every time I try to log into GNOME (even the failsafe GNOME session) it freezes after trying to load the GNOME panel. I'm in the failsafe terminal now, and I've already tried killall. What do I do?
<bdina> has anyone played with swapping out the cube image on the top/bottom for beryl?
<nykkto> zekebru: and a lsmod to see what modules get loaded
<zekebru> nykkto: okay. makes sense
<nykkto> zekebru: I am not sure that the unknown is in your nic or not
<quaal> Mattias, burn effects.. where is that
<novice> soundray: /usr/lib/firefox
<soundray> ElbridgeGerry: create a new user, and see if it happens when you login with the new name
<thingy> ElbridgeGerry, what does ~/.xsession-errors say?
<jussi01>  ElbridgeGerry: sudo apt-get install gnome --reinstall
<wrox> bdina: vlc/firefox looks like no-go http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?p=98805
<zekebru> nykkto: it shows up in the device manager underneath the NIC
<Mattias> quaal: go to beryl settings on the beryl icon
<novice>  soundray: /usr/lib/firefox
<soundray> novice: are you on dapper (ubuntu 6.06)?
<quaal> Mattias, yea im there
<ardchoille> quaal: Like those effects? Add to it.. run a screensaver as your desktop wallpaper ;)
<zekebru> nykkto: but I guess it's worth a shot
<ElbridgeGerry> soundray: and how do I do that?
<nykkto> zekebru: yah
<Mattias> quaal: visual effects -> animations ->
<novice> nope.... 5.10
<quaal> ardchoille, ohmy
<soundray> ElbridgeGerry: 'sudo adduser newusername'
<quaal> electric sheep as my wallpaper !?
<nykkto> zekebru: I wonder if it is a bad module for some such
<ElbridgeGerry> soundray: Thanks.
<Mattias> quaal: try change settings there as you like :)
<ElbridgeGerry> I'll be back if it doesn't work.
<Yodude> !Places
<nykkto> zekebru: you can also google for similar problems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about places - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elias_> pfff, I still don't see in the start of a session the option of KDE but only for Gnome! :-( grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<bdina> wrox: ive seen that link, i am guessing it really is a problem -- there's even a bug open with ubuntu that has yet to be worked on ... but there are also tutorials on how to get the plugin installed so that seems to contradict bugs -- i assume that someone would only create a howto if it actually did work -- right??
<zekebru> nykkto: I've tried, but no luck yet. I'll try removing the NIC, and see if the unknown device is still there.
<soundray> novice: you should return to the packaged version of firefox, and install 2.0 according to the wiki instructions.
<nykkto> zekebru: OK cool
<soundray> novice: shall I tell you how to do that?
<novice> i'm not able to return to package version..
<novice> k.... tell me
<zekebru> nykkto: thanks a million for your help
<Yodude> k i removed it
<soundray> novice: why do you think you're not able?
<nykkto> zekebru: who knows it might just not be seated correctly
<zekebru> nykkto: true
<Yodude> phew i am so never gonna get near anything .tar at all
<quaal> hmm
<quaal> i dont see the option to set my desktop to a wallpaper ?
<nykkto> zekebru: glad to help with what I can
<zekebru> later, all
<Yodude> so no no so so so no no
<novice> soudray:i tried with synaptic manager....... but  i was not able to do dat...
<quaal> err
<quaal> set my screensaver to wallpaper
<soundray> novice: okay, I will guide you. It might be easier if we switch over to #ubuntu-classroom -- okay?
<wrox> bdina: if it worked, then it should be enougth to install that package... anyway there are other player plugins .. gxineplugin, totem-mozilla
<novice> soundray: how to switch to #ubuntu-classroom........ i'm new to IRC
<wrox> bdina: mozilla-mplayer
<tabman> I'm trying to play mp3 files and ubuntu says "you do not have a decoder installed to handle this file" ?
<soundray> novice: just type /join #ubuntu-classroom
<wrox> bdina: i didn't need video that badly to try them all though:)
<Mattias> quaal: one more cool effect :P  press the window key + n   or window key + m
<novice> yup....
<quaal> Mattias, wow
<Mattias> quaal: or window key + scroll
<quaal> thanks man
<Mattias> quaal: :P
<nykkto> tabman: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Dagmar> Alright, is there some way to find out who is doing a binary package (specifically MythTV for Edgy) without having to install the thing?
<bdina> wrox: i have the totem plugin installed now, that does not work either -- i am trying to listen to the radio from a local station -- they actually have a faq that answers the question of what to do when in linux -- they recommend using mplayer -- also does not work for me...
<miles> Mattias: the desktop doesn't turn negative :-(
<nykkto> tabman: that link should help you
<quaal> ha! zooming
<dragon> servus
<pic_> siema
<Mattias> miles: mine does :P
<dragon> hi there
<bdina> wrox: i was able to play the stream with vlc standalone but i really want the plugin to work and am becoming obsessed with getting it working -- spending toooooo much time though
<zmeiat_joro> So, can anyone tell me what I can do about this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6367/ ?
<nykkto> Dagmar: try apt-cache search Mythtv
<quaal> Mattias, how do you make the screensaver your desktop wallpaper?
<wrox> bdina: guess we have to wait for Feisty.. Dapper even had problem with Flash sounds, but it's ok now in Edgy:) things are improving
<iller> Hi, i have a gateway what i want to route all clients to a specific ip-address (that is internal) but also in an interface on the server since it is a vpn-connection. How can i do that?
<speedwolf> nykkto: no go, can't seem to make this thing walk
<Dagmar> nykkto: "without having to install it"
<iller> Currently i have: /usr/sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 10.0.0.0/16 -d 0/0 -j DNAT --to 10.0.1.2 -m mark --mark 1
<iller> /usr/sbin/iptables -t mangle -A PREROUTING -s 10.0.0.0/16 -j MARK --set-mark 1
<iller> 10.0.1.2 is on the interface "tap0"
<quaal> i'm in general options/desktop background but it has nothing on that
<iller> Can i insted of "route it back" like they said route it to the tap0-interface?
<nykkto> Dagmar: that is just a search, not install
<Mattias> quaal: havent tried that yet, btw, if you got lots of windows up, try drag the mouse to the top right corner
<tabman> nykkto: I don't want the full thing, I just need the enable the package from withing ubuntu, I remember MP3 used to work on my previous installation
<Mattias> quaal: then choose which window you want ;)
<quaal> Mattias, oh awesome
<ardchoille> quaal: http://www.gnomehelp.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Gnome.ScreensaverAsWallpaper
<quaal> thats just like osx
<wrox> bdina: if you tried totem and vlc, that still leaves you with mozilla-mplayer and gxineplugin untried
<bdina> i will say i am a recent convert to ubuntu -- i think its a great distro ... most definitely what i will be using for a while to come... linux distros have come a long way since good ol' slack
<Blued0g> hey
<nykkto> tabman: you need the codecs,
<quaal> ardchoille, awesome thanks man
<Dagmar> nykkto: Okay, let me spell it out for you then.  "apt-cache: command not found"
<ardchoille> quaal: Tha twill work with gnome-screensaver too
<quaal> Mattias, know where to go to set active corners like that ?
<Dagmar> I am *not* interested in downloading a whole bloody ISO and installing it just to try to help someone fix their broken packages.
<quaal> ardchoille, i actually just removed gnome-screensaver and installed xscreensaver
<Dagmar> I think that's a bit unrealistic to expect.
<tabman> nykkto: yeah tell me the apt-get commands to install the codecs
<ardchoille> quaal: Awesome
<regard> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<quaal> archangelpetro, is it better?
<quaal> er
<quaal> ardchoille, is it better?
<Mattias> quaal: havent explored too much, but just go through all stuff in the settings for beryl :) you will find many nice stuff, i love having my cube transparent and skydome in the background :D
<ardchoille> quaal: More configurable
<yaman> when i try to copy files to my partition it says "you do not have permissions to copy files to this folder" how can i give it the ryt permission or how can i copy files to it ??
<quaal> ardchoille, nice
<archangelpetro> lol
<quaal> Mattias, skydome?
<dragon> u need to have the accss right set
<archangelpetro> oh i dont worry ardchoille it makes me feel wanted and special :P random people talk to me! :D
<Mattias> quaal: basically a sky in the background instead of blackness
<d34l3r> hi all
<nykkto> tabman: I don't know em, I used easybuntu, to get that done
<ardchoille> archangelpetro: hahaha
<archangelpetro> nice to be loved eh?
<d34l3r> I got some Problem with Beryl / glxgears on Kubuntu Edgy
<nykkto> speedwolf: I don
<d34l3r> d34l3r@home:~$ glxgears
<d34l3r> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<nykkto> speedwolf: I don't seem to have an answer for you, sorry :(
<bdina> wrox: okay -- different subject same topic (multimedia) do you use rythmbox?  i have been using banshee for my ipod/mp3 stuff -- but ubuntu has defaulted with rythmbox.... i am not sure which to use now -- i have them both installed
<d34l3r> I got an ATi Radeon 9600 XT with xorg-driver-fglrx
<wrox> is there a way to know ho many times has been a certain word used on this channel?
<d34l3r> ^^ I guess the most used word is problem
<d34l3r> xD
<nykkto> wrox: only if you have logged the channel
<tabman> nykkto: ok I think the package name is mp3-decoder
<yaman> need help when i try to copy files to my partition it says "you do not have permissions to copy files to this folder" how can i give it the ryt permission or how can i copy files to it ?? is this because it's ntfs ??
<wrox> just interested for word 'beryl' :)
<d34l3r> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Mattias> wrox: /lastlog beryl ? :P if you use irssi :P to see all lines including that word
<charl_ie> yaman: ubuntu doesn't support writing to ntfs be default
<nykkto> ubotu: are you a person or a bot?
<jussi01> hei all: how do i make the icons on the desktop align along the top instead of the left?
<ardchoille> nykkto: its a bot
<nykkto> lol, I see
<yaman> is there any way to do that ?? charl_ie
<jussi01> !ntfs3g | yaman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jussi01> !ntfs-3g
<nykkto> ntfs3g seems to work pretty well
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<wrox> bdina: i use movie player for music i guess... rythmbox is fine though... you may wanna look on that revolution player too.. but be warned it installs mozilla wich will take over your browser system default
<Mattias> quaal: to make any application in fullscreen  try ctrl+alt+return
<agliv_> Greetings all :) I would like to undo all changes I have made since installing ubunut yesterday, but I've got files in home that I don't want to loose.  What's my best way to get a new clean install?
<wrox> Mattias: i use xchat:)
<Linuturk> irssi for the win
<Mattias> wrox: then you can't :P or i don't know how
<zyga> hi, I'm planning on running ubuntu server (edgy) from a CF card with cf->ide adapter, are there any things besides flash write limit that I should be aware of?
<mahound> soundray: back
<yaman> jussi01: thanx
<nykkto> agliv_: copy the files in /home to another location, and reinstall
<Dagmar> So, is there a website somewhere that would let me find out who is building a particular set of packages for Edgy?
<charl_ie> agliv: did you make a seperate home partition?
<soundray> mahound: so?
<quaal> Mattias, awesome
<bdina> wrox: thanks for the advice :)
<agliv_> nykkto, I don't think I've enugh space...
<nykkto> charl_ie: oh good question
<Frogzoo> zyga: swapping to nvram is really bad
<mahound> running the install
<nykkto> agliv_: no CDs to copy to?
<Dagmar> swapping to what?!?!
<wrox> Dagmar: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<zyga> Frogzoo: I will not create a swap partition
<Mattias> quaal: im finding more and more stuff myself :D like vertical maximizing and stuff, which is ctrl+alt+v   and then ctrl+alt+h for horizontal
<IdleOne> agliv_, backup the files to CD and then re-install
<Frogzoo> zyga: also consider noatime mount option
<Mattias> quaal: ah no, window key instead of ctrl+alt
<soundray> !firefox > novice
<zyga> Frogzoo: good point, thanks :-)
<zyga> what about file system? is ext2 okay (for a cf->ide system)
<agliv_> you all want me to back up 25GB to CD before reinstalling?
<zyga> there are filesystems optimized for flash but I know little about them
<mahound> soundray:  "ata1: port reset, p_is 40000001 is 1 pis 0 cmd c017 tf 4051 ss 113 se 0"
<agliv_> that would take too long...
<quaal> Mattias, sweet
<nykkto> agliv_: you implied you installed it yesterday :p
<agliv_> nykkto, I did
<nykkto> agliv_: and then moved 25GB to the drive?
<wrox> bdina: sorry, i meant http://www.getdemocracy.com/
<soundray> mahound: oh. Not familiar either
<agliv_> nykkto, yes... it is perhaps a longer story...
<charl_ie> agliv_: do you have a separate /home partition?
<ulti2001> question guys
<agliv_> charl_ie, yes
<nykkto> agliv_: well if your /home directory is not in it's own partition it will get wiped out on a reinstall
<__doc__> hm, is democracy OS?
<Enselic> Is there a way to pass input to gedit trhough pipes?
<agliv_> nykkto, it is
<mahound> soundray: but there's more
<ebe-1> I have Ubuntu Server installed. I skipped the network config on install, but would like to return to it now. I am connected via ethernet.
<ulti2001> is there a neub guide for install beryl in Edgy Fit
<ulti2001> complete neub
<nykkto> agliv_: no problem then just reinstall ubuntu,
<bdina> wrox: i have thought about trying the democracy player -- i did balk at the deps
<Enselic> ulti2001: yeah, www.beryl-project.org has a wiki with info
<IdleOne> !beryl | ulti2001
<ubotu> ulti2001: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Mattias> ooh,  window key + numpad :D
<Dagmar> wrox: Well, that was at least closer than the last answer.  The website seems to include everything _but_ who is building the binaries
<soundray> mahound: do you want to pastebin it?
<ulti2001> thankx
<nykkto> agliv_: you have to mkae sure to tell it that that partition is home, and where / and swap are etc
<mahound> soundray: of course
<Blued0g> hey all, any ideas why xirc connects but i cant send or receive any messages on it?
<Blued0g> gaim works fine
<wrox> Dagmar: guys at Cannonical Ltd., Isle of Man
<Blued0g> im behind a corporate firewall and proxy..
<Dagmar> wrox: I suppose they're too busy drowning to build things correctly then
<quaal> Mattias, windows key + numpad? not getting anything
<nykkto> Blued0g: gotta check what ports are blocked
<agliv_> nykkto, and then copy my files from the old to the new user dir?
<Blued0g> everything is blocked
<wrox> bdina: i installed, seen my firefox replaced by mozilla and uninstalled immediatelly:)) guess i should just switch the default browser next time
<Blued0g> but mirc on windows, and gaim, works fine
<Blued0g> just not xirc
<ElbridgeGerry> Hey all.
<nykkto> agliv_: /home is where your user data is
<IdleOne> Blued0g, then you got your answer
<nykkto> agliv_: or are you talking about /usr ?
<Blued0g> not really, what would be the difference between xirc and gaim connection wise?
<wrox> Dagmar: i think they test everything.. however i don't know if they take some packages directly from debian
<Blued0g> dont think ive put settings into either
<mahound> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6376/
<gemini9> how do i check my java setting?
<Mattias> quaal: on a window, it will move it around
<Enselic> gemini9: java -v
<ElbridgeGerry> When I create a new user from the command line, exit and try to login with the user, it doesn't work. What am I doing wrong?
<gemini9> thanks
<Dagmar> wrox: We're seeing people show up in #mythtv-users about three nights out of five with programs that do not need to talk to X at all give an _session authentication error_ and bail out
<dragon> hi
<nykkto> Blued0g: instant messaging and irc do not use the same ports, thus irc ports may not be open behind the firewall, unless that is wher eyou are now
<Dagmar> wrox: Something is very, very wrong with the MythTV binaries
<Blued0g> i mean irc through GAIM is fine
<Mattias> quaal: ah you need to enable it first
<Blued0g> but irc on xirc isnt..
<Mattias> quaal: its in the window manager settings somewhere
<ElbridgeGerry> How do I create a user from the cli and set its password?
<nykkto> Blued0g: that is another story then
<Dagmar> wrox: It's why I'm trying to figure out who builds those so I can grill them and maybe we can figure out what the heck is being done so wrong as to cause that
<Blued0g> irc in gaim: fine, mirc in windows: fine, just not xirc
<Blued0g> so im guessing xirc needs some extra setup ,or has a bug
<speedwolf> nykkto: might have it, it's a bit of a hack though
<nykkto> Blued0g: I dunno.
<nykkto> speedwolf: cool
<elias_> when you minimize a window in Gnome, do you get an annoying square window getting smaller and smaller until it reaches the bar?
<wrox> Dagmar: that's interesting coz i'm about to install mythtv too.. guess i'll try other TV frontend on first error encounter...
<soundray> mahound: what kind of hard disk do you have?
<quaal> do we have an x.org ?
<quaal> or is that xorg.conf
<mahound> soundray: a fujitsu mhv2080at
<Dagmar> wrox: If you're looking for a frontend for watching TV, mythTV would not be the thing to use in any case.  It's a PVR app.  Not a TV app.
<mahound> soundray: btw, this is an LG LW40 laptop
<Dagmar> wrox: At least this gives me a (somewhat unwieldy) URL to throw at these people so they can report it as a bug
<agliv_> nykkto, the data that I want to save is in /home on a seperate partition :)
<nykkto> agliv_: then you are good to go
<wrox> Dagmar: it's a media system - PVR, TV, even Internet and Games using remote i think..  but true once you get used to control your stuff with mouse, you don't get back to remote
<speedwolf> nykkto: The trick is to manually copy over the two sys files that come on the driver cd to the /etc/ndsiwrapper/<driver name folder>/
<gemini9> java -v gives Usage gij (Option) CLASS (ARGS)
<nykkto> agliv_: reinstalling the os on / does not touch /home
<nykkto> speedwolf: ahh, nice to know
<speedwolf> nykkto: then manually tell ndiswrapper to asscociate the right driver with ndiswrapper -d <drver name>
<nykkto> speedwolf: you might consider posting that
<soundray> mahound: is it a SATA drive?
<mahound> soundray: yes
<speedwolf> nykkto: to who?
<soundray> mahound: give me a few minutes pls
<mahound> ok
<nykkto> speedwolf: the wiki or forums for ubuntu
<speedwolf> nykkto: ah yes, it was a pain and I think it's a common card, might be a good idea
<wrox> Dagmar: I remember trying MythTV with DVB-T on Edgy and it was OK.. is this problem new to some recent update to the packages?
<agliv_> nykkto, I want to maintain the same user name after reinstall.  will Ubuntu get confused if there is already a user home dir with the same name?
<nykkto> speedwolf: here I think http://www.ubuntu.com/community/forums
<speedwolf> nykkto: thanks
<Dagmar> wrox: It's been going on a couple weeks now.  I found https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/55827 which basically outlines what's happening for numerous people, but frankly "This is normal syntax" sounds like a load of cr*p to me
<nykkto> agliv_: I don't think so
<nykkto> agliv_: it is mostly worried about /etc/password
<Dagmar> wrox: Neither mythbackend nor mythfilldatabase need to talk to X at all, so they shouldn't even be _trying_ to do session authentication
<agliv_> nykkto, Is it possible to rename the folder before reinstalling just to be sure?
<freakabcd> i updated from dapper to edgy
<freakabcd> my nautilus seems to be stuck in spatial mode
<freakabcd> how do i change this?
<Dagmar> wrox: ...and this is people coming to us about new installs, so I'm disinclined to believe that there's something they've put in their ~/.qt that would be mucking this up
<nykkto> agliv_: you could, I don't think you need to
<speedwolf> right, I've managed to install the hardware and drivers finally, but a wireless option isn't showing in my network settings, anyone got any ideas?
<nykkto> speedwolf: iwconfig lists nothing?
<wrox> Dagmar: that bug was obviously closed way too fast:)  "i have this problem: new bug", "you don't have this problem: closed"
<agliv_> nykkto, well I'll try without... the worst think that can happen is that durring install I'll have to choose a new user name...
<andi5> hi... since my last feisty update gnome-terminal is _completely_ unusable (read: slow), even with a scrollback buffer of 1 line... is that a known issue / there a workaround? *desperate* ;-)
<speedwolf> nykkto: same as before, no wireless extensions and wlan0 isn't listed
<ElbridgeGerry> Gah, I'm screwed
<Dagmar> wrox: Yeah, I'm about to reopen it and inquire as to what this business with ~/.qt is supposedly about
<ElbridgeGerry> Every time I try to go into GNOME (failsafe session or not) it freezes
<oem> what is the channel name for beryl help
<ElbridgeGerry> I'm in a failsafe terminal now
<nykkto> agliv_: the only thing you might have to worry about it if you did group stuff, but I do't think you did, you can always change the folder s if you need to with chmod, and chown
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-effects
<ElbridgeGerry> Can someone please help?
<wrox> Dagmar: however, the error, isn't that MySQL talking?
<nykkto> speedwolf: I have had eth1 and rausb with wireless etentions :_
<soundray> mahound: I found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/LgLW20-34DB -- Laptop with SATA drive, no mention of your problem unfortunately
<agliv_> nykkto, what do you mean by "group stuff" ?
<freakabcd> could someone please tell me how to change nautilus to open in 'browser mode' as default  in place of the stupid spatial mode i have now?
<nykkto> agliv_: if you don't know you did not make user groups, so you don't need to worry abou tit
<mahound> soundray: hum... so... what should i do?
<mahound> soundray: report a bug?
<Dagmar> wrox: Thanks again
<ElbridgeGerry> What do I do if GNOME freezes every time I try to log in (even in failsafe)? I'm in a terminal session now.
<soundray> mahound: I'm lost -- please ask the channel again about the partitioner hanging and point to your paste.
<Frogzoo> if I have CF card that gets mounted by udev, how can I set special mount options for when it's mounted, such as noatime ?
<Dagmar> wrox: Hopefully I can prod someone into actually doing a test of the thing, or at least explaining what the package thinks it's supposed to be doing and find a fix
<quaal> hmm
<quaal> firefox is appearing in all black ?
<nykkto> ElbridgeGerry: sounds like your xorg.conf is bad perhaps
<agliv_> nykkto, no I didn't mess with user groups, thanxs for your help and I get back if I'm having problems ;)
<quaal> hmm fixed itself
<ElbridgeGerry> nykkto: I'll bring back a backup, then
<ElbridgeGerry> Thanks
<ardchoille> quaal: Don't you love it when that happens? lol
<yaman> what is gksu ?
<Frogzoo> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<ardchoille> yaman: It's a GUI implementation of sudo
<mahound> ok, channel
<mahound> my partitioner hangs during install
<andi5> freakabcd: is not there a setting in edit->preferences, something like "always use browser windows"?
<jaaroo> does ubuntu support LCD displays with pivoting? I would like to buy one and wonder if ubuntu can do resolution switching automatically.
<freakabcd> andi5, in nautilus ?
<ardchoille> andi5: You on Edgy?
<mahound> here's dmesg output -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6376/
<Skew-> is it true that ubuntu fights evil spirits and conquers fair ladies?
<nykkto> mahound: do you have free space on the drive?
<soundray> mahound: put it all in one line, including the paste URL
<andi5> ardchoille: no, maybe the setting is new...
<freakabcd> ardchoille, i'm on edgy, why?
<ardchoille> andi5: I think they took that out of nautilus on Edgy
<freakabcd> ardchoille, no man.
<mahound> nykkto: no
<IdleOne> Skew-, only on sundays
<andi5> ardchoille: well, then they added it in feisty again ;-)
<ardchoille> andi5: It's in the Behaviour tab on Dapper
<freakabcd> stupid spatial was default on dapper
<mahound> nykkto: i was hoping to resize it
<ardchoille> andi5: hahahaha
<freakabcd> and i upgraded and it has maintained the behaviour
<freakabcd> browser mode s the default on edgy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ACBED379.ipt.aol.com]  by LjL
<soundray> Frogzoo: man pmount may help
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@88.226.66.134]  by LjL
<nykkto> mahound: ahh, just a sec
<ardchoille> freakabcd: It's the default on Dapper too
<freakabcd> i know cos on another machine and different (new)user on same machine it works fine
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@66.107.42.13]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ANantes-151-1-160-224.w86-199.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<unop> what does /bin/sh point to by default on ubuntu?
<wrox> Dagmar: i can't find it now, but the first thing i'd try would be to enable MySQL to accept connection from localhost without authentication
<freakabcd> ardchoille, thats what i said! spatial default on dapper.
<LjL> unop: /bin/bash in dapper, /bin/dash in edgy
<freakabcd> browser default on edgy
<freakabcd> i don;t know or care about feisty atm
<unop> LjL,  is dash quite bash compatible?
<LjL> !dash | unop
<ubotu> unop: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<ardchoille> freakabcd: Browser is default on Dapper
<soundray> unop: not entirely
<nykkto> mahound: if you have a spare cd download this and use gparted to resize your ntfs partition http://www.inside-security.de/insert_en.html
<freakabcd> ardchoille, huh? wince when?
<Bazy> do any of you know what modues do i need to load for pptp passthru nat?
<andi5> freakabcd: anyway, use gconf-editor to change that
<freakabcd> its been spatial for ALL users on my daper machine
<dromer> hi, I'm trying to make a bootfloppy, but when i format the froppy with fdformat /dev/fd0 I get: Could not determine current format type: No such device
<ardchoille> freebsdfreak: Since Dapper was released?
<mahound> nykkto: but does the error have to do with free space?
<freakabcd> andi5, i'm not sure where to look in the registry :(
<ardchoille> freebsdfreak: I just installed Dapper on a new box and Broswer is the default.
<unop> bahh, but why is /bin/sh not /bin/sh ?? it's quite absurd to have changed that
<andi5> freakabcd: /apps/nautilus/preferences?
<freakabcd> ardchoille, browser is NOT default on dapper
<freakabcd> i'm sure
<nykkto> mahound: I am guessing so, I ran in to a similar problem.  no space for the partitioner to work with
<LjL> unop: you mean why it's not /bin/bash? because dash is faster, mostly
<freakabcd> its spatial default on dapper
<ardchoille> freakabcd: It is, but I won't argue with you. I know what I see.
<mahound> nykkto: ok, i'll give it a try
<mahound> thanks :)
<LjL> unop: anyway, scripts that use bash-specific features should be *stating* that by using the #!/bin/bash sheebang
<unop> LjL,  no , i mean , why is not /bin/sh (not /bin/bash or anything else)
<Dagmar> unop: Probably because /bin/sh hasn't been /bin/sh on any Linux box in ages.  It's almost universally just a symlink to /bin/bash
<freakabcd> ardchoille, and i'm sure about what I see too!
<nykkto> mahound: gparted is a great tool it is a gui partition resuzer
<benje> hello
<LjL> unop: well because you can have many different shells, and /bin/sh points to the default one
<charl_ie> !hi | benje
<ubotu> benje: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<benje> is siome one can help me about files list file for package  is missing final newline
<nykkto> Dagmar: mine points to dash
<andi5> nykkto: seconded
<LjL> unop: symlinks are often enough used to "decide" among alternatives
<Dagmar> You may need to take a gvalium if you've never used gparted before.  the way it jacks CPU and disk load to the ceiling can be quite terrifying
<freakabcd> ardchoille, this laptop currently has been upgraded from dapper->edgy. my original user (from dapper) has maintained that crap spatial setting for nautilus. but other (new) users i create on this edgy machine get the browser mode as default
<Dagmar> nyktto: dash shell?
<benje> i found this command http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6379/ but i don't know what it will do
<montee> hi, I have some problem witch firefox and gnome. When I start Firefox it's not on all desktop but on right side i see 10px desktop - firefox not start maximize, why?
<unop> LjL,  errm, but ever since i've started using unix /bin/sh has always been /bin/sh .. anyway .. i guess i need to be more explicit now
<freakabcd> ardchoille, and i can see browser mode default on my brother's machine too. and tat was as _fresh_ edgy install
<benje> hello charl_ie
<nykkto> Dagmar: that is what it links to
<wrox> Dagmar: did you try to resolve that problem with allowing MySQL to accept local connections without the need of username/password? just curious
<mahound> nykkto: does this resize ntfs?
<Dagmar> nykkto: Yeah, but who's shell is dash?
<andi5> benje: then you should not use it, from my pov
<nykkto>  /bin/sh -> dash
<LjL> unop: yeah, perhaps i don't get what you're saying. i think /bin/sh has been a symlink to something else (/bin/bash usually) on every Linux system i've used
<nykkto> no idea
<soundray> !info dash | Dagmar
<ubotu> dagmar: dash: The Debian Almquist Shell. In component main, is required. Version 0.5.3-3ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 82 kB, installed size 204 kB
<Dagmar> Yeah, Google just turned that over for me but thanks
<ardchoille> freakabcd: Please stop
<freakabcd> ardchoille, yes i will.
<Dagmar> Slackware used to use ash for the same purposes, and then Patrick quit bothering
<benje> soory andi5 for your pov ? what is pov ?
<freakabcd> because its getting nowhere.
<minntc> any mkinitrd pros got a minute?
<freakabcd> hopefully andi5 's suggestion works for me
<Flare183> does anybody know how to make the windows in gnome transparent?
<gemini9> hey there
<gemini9> i got KUBUNTU on cover disc of magazine
<unop> LjL, well, bash is an extended sh .. so it's probably 100% compatible with it -- but i somehow just like using the canonical/original /bin/sh for consistency
<andi5> benje: point of view.... the shell scriptery looks hackish and i cannot say what i does without taking a thorough look...
<gemini9> i got all updates via KDE
<LjL> unop, there has been no "canonical" sh since decades afaik
<Jonny0stars> hello
<Slike> hello, a friend of mine is trying to write a c++ program on ubuntu. he has installed all the components needed  like  gcc, g++, libraries,.....  but some of the standard includes like iostream don't work (the iostream header file can be found on his system though)
<Dagmar> unop: I use LOTS of bash-specific syntax now, but I'm also quite careful to use #!/bin/bash and not #!/bin/sh.  Bash can run anything that has "classic"/"canonical" sh syntax
<gemini9> i see a 6 DVD version of KUBUNTU for sale on wwwthelinuxstore.ca
<unop> LjL,  there is on the BSDs .. even to this day
<LjL> !build-essential > Slike    (Slike, see the private message from Ubotu)
<gemini9> www.thelinuxstore.ca
<soundray> Frogzoo: did you find man pmount of any help?
<Jonny0stars> i have a remote ssh server with X forwarding enabled, yet when i run a program it says no display
<benje> ok andi5 so hiw can i resolv that ?
<andi5> benje: resolve what?
<benje> s/hiw/how
<soundray> Jonny0stars: use 'ssh -X host' to connect
<Dagmar> Jonny0stars: You have to either enable it on the client end or use -X as well
<Jonny0stars> do i need Xforwarding on local ssh config aswell ?
<Flare183> does anybody know how to make the windows in gnome transparent?
<Dagmar> Jonny0stars: On the local _client_ config yes
<gemini9> am i getting all the features of the 6 dvd set, that i got with KDE download
<Jonny0stars> ah i have lower case x after the host
<nykkto> Flare183: did you ask google?
<minntc> Slike: this is not really the best place for a question like that...
<freakabcd> Flare183, you want compiz or beryl
<Jonny0stars> Dagmar: thanks
<Dagmar> Jonny0stars: Yeah ouch.  -x turns it OFF
<LjL> unop: they call it "sh", but is it really the direct descendent of the original Unix shell? anyway, yeah, BSD is a direct descendant of Unix, so it's more likely to have "standard Unix [derived] " tools. GNU and Linux are clones.
<Sverre^> hey
<benje> andi5, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6373/
<unop> Dagmar,  well, if /bin/sh has always been pointing to /bin/bash on linux, i guess you dont have to worry eh? only now that debian/ubuntu want to use dash instead
<Slike> minntc: where should i go then?
<freakabcd> !beryl > Flare183
<Emperor_Norton> this beryll thing is good
<Flare183> thanks all but beryl and compiz mess up my computer
<Sverre^> good
<freakabcd> Flare183, then you ask in #beryl or #compiz
<benje> andi5, at the end
<Dagmar> unop: I do a lot of work on other Unices is why I'm careful to specify /bin/bash
<Flare183> so i need a way around both of them
<Flare183> so i need a way around both of them
<unop> LjL,  i believe /bin/sh is still the original shell yes
<LjL> unop: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thompson_shell and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bourne_shell
<ebe-1> I've installed xubuntu-desktop ... how do I start it form the CLI?
<freakabcd> Flare183, the only other way is for _fake_ translucency
<soundray> ebe-1: try startx
<ebe-1> That doesn't work
<Flare183> freakabcd:>how?
<freakabcd> like what eterm/aterm (possibly old versions) do
<LjL> unop: see, the original Unix shell was the Thompson shell, but that's not even used in BSD
<eternal_p> good morning all....I just compiled .20 of the kernel as per the master kenel thread, everything boots up fine, except my ipw3945 drivers are not there, so I download them, try and compile, and tells me it cannot find my ieee80211, so I download and compile that, and no matter what I di, ipw3945 wont' compile, any thoughts?
<soundray> ebe-1: 'sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart'
<andi5> benje: may you execute "LANG= LANGUAGE= sudo apt-get upgrade" for me?
<freakabcd> Flare183, and thats only translucency to root window
<freakabcd> you won;t see whats under the transparent term
<freakabcd> *translucent
<Flare183> freakabcd:>i don't understand
<LjL> unop: and the Bourne shell article says that the standard for POSIX was based on the Korn shell, an even later development
<benje> yes andi5 without nothing else ?
<benje> or you want lang=EN_en ?
<ebe-1> soundray, it says command not found.
<andi5> benje: yes, unset the environment variables
<nykkto> LjL: which korn shell the '93 version?
<freakabcd> Flare183, first tell me why you need to make a window translucent. then i can probably explain better
<ElbridgeGerry> I think I know what the problem is
<speedwolf> nykkto: my lshw says that the usb port that the stick is plugged into is UNCLAIMED, that doesn't sound good
<LjL> unop:  Bash, also known as the Bourne-Again shell, was later developed for the GNU project and takes features from the Bourne shell, csh and ksh. Due to copyright issues surrounding the Bourne Shell as it was used in BSD releases, Kenneth Almquist developed a clone of the Bourne Shell, known as the Almquist Shell and available under the BSD license, which is in use today on some BSD descendants and in low-memory situations. The Almquist Shell was ported to
<LjL> Linux, and the port renamed the Debian Almquist shell, or dash. 
<ElbridgeGerry> Every time I try to log in, the GNOME settings daemon
<Flare183> freakabcd:>i like it, makes it look better with out vista
<ElbridgeGerry> crashes
<nykkto> speedwolf: nope sounds bad to me
<LjL> i think this quite explains the relationship. nykkto, don't really know, i'm just reading the Wikipedia articles
<mindstate> how could i get my wine applications to show up in a seperate folder in the "applications" menu
<unop> LjL,  errm, thats now what it says -- when talking about the korn shell - The functionality of the original Korn Shell (known as ksh88 from the year of its introduction) was used as a basis for the POSIX shell standard; a newer version, ksh93, has been open source since 2000 and is used on some Linux distributions
<freakabcd> Flare183, you can install beryl and switch off ALL options except the one that gives you the _ability_ for translucent windows.
<Flare183> freakabcd:>I have tried both beryl and compiz and they both freeze my computer
<soundray> ebe-1: is xubuntu-desktop fully installed? Check with 'apt-get -f install'
<ElbridgeGerry> How do I stop my GNOME Settings Daemon from crashing? I've already tried resetting my xorg.conf, and all I got was a lower screen resolution
<freakabcd> then you'll have only that option and it will (supposedly) be fast as well
<andi5> benje: by the way, i doubt there is a locale EN_en ... first it would have been en_EN, and second there is no country code EN in my opinion ... (may be wrong here)
<benje> andi5, it's in dapper
<nykkto> LjL: heh just giveing you a bad time ;)
<LjL> unop: right, but the korn shell isn't the "original Unix shell". the Thomson shell is, and that was later replaed by the Bourne shell
<freakabcd> Flare183, then i think you really need to talk on #beryl
<mindstate> nvm
<Flare183> freakabcd:>ok i'll try
<ebe-1> soundray, I used aptitude.
<michi_> HI guys, ubuntu detects my graphic card - does that mean that i don't need to install any drivers for it ?
<unop> LjL,  which is the un-symlinked /bin/sh we see today :p
<shinobi2> anyone running 6.10 on a toshiba satelite?
<LjL> unop: so basically there is no current system using the "original" shell. all the others are derivations or clones, Dash being the clone with the closest resemblances to the Bourne shell used in BSDs
<jussi01> ElbridgeGerry: what did you change just before this happened? did yo try and install a theme?
<unop> LjL,  ok, never mind all this -- whats the dynamic shebang again - #!$(which bash)  ?
<nykkto> ElbridgeGerry: you could try installing kde or xfce as alternatives
<LjL> unop: yeah, so? it just means you have a non-symlink instead of a symlink, it doesn't imply it's "original"
<Dagmar> unop: Using the original shell would be like stubbornly driving a two-stroke Model A.
<soundray> ebe-1: still, try the apt-get command
<Dagmar> unop: ...or using SCO UNIX.
<LjL> unop: i could make Dash or Bash a real file instead of a symlink in Linux, that wouldn't make it more original than a symlink :P
<ElbridgeGerry> jussi01: No, but I had been tweaking my GNOME panels
<steel_lady> Hello, how can I resize an image in gimp??? I am looking for an option like: reduce for 50 percent!
<nykkto> ElbridgeGerry: ouch
<freakabcd> what are the advantages of using dash over bash ?
<soundray> steel_lady: Image-Scale
<ebe-1> soundray: it doesn't show anything newly installed. But the install went just fine in aptitude...no errors or anything.
<LjL> unop: hm, dunno. might work. but is #!/bin/bash that bad? there *should* be a /bin/bash anywhere, on any system where bash is installed, shouldn't it
<ElbridgeGerry> nykkto: I'd prefer to just reinstall GNOME, but if getting KDE would be easier...
<LjL> freakabcd: it's faster
<freakabcd> unop, shebang #!/bin/sh
<freakabcd> or shell of your choice
<soundray> ebe-1: what do you get from 'sudo aptitude install gdm'?
<erUSUL> steel_lady: Image>Scale image
<jussi01> ElbridgeGerry: Did you do the reinstall command I gave you w hile ago?
<unop> freakabcd,  not what i am looking for -- thanks tho
<freakabcd> LjL, any webpage showing statistics about it being faster ?
<minntc> I'm attempting to use mkinitrd to include a driver for my IDE controller so I can boot my system. I'm building it in the LiveCD environment, and chrooting into my system. mkinitrd is segfaulting after about ten minutes per execution. Anyone have any ideas?
<nykkto> ElbridgeGerry: I don't know how to fix gnome form the command line, but getting a giu allows you to google for solutions better
<ElbridgeGerry> jussi01: With the xorg.conf? Yes. All I got was a lwoer screen resolution
<michi_> How do i know if I need to install a graphic driver?
<LjL> freakabcd: probably the Edgy specification where dash was made default... i'll look
<unop> LjL,  well, i was just wondering what the way was to put a command in the shebang that is executed
<erUSUL> minntc: mkinitrd is deprecated use mkinitramfs
<ebe-1> soundray: it's asking me if I wanna install a bunch of stuff.
<LjL> freakabcd: anyway, note that you're still using Bash as your interactive shell - dash is more suited for faster executions of scripts, and that's what it's used for in Edgy
<freakabcd> unop, #!/usr/bin/wish
<LjL> unop: i've never tried
<bmk781> michi_: is your distplay working?
<freakabcd> unop, or anything really
<minntc> michi_: Can you see your screen? :p
<jussi01> :ElbridgeGerry: no, I mean sudo apt-get install gnome --reinstall
<nykkto> jussi01: oh nice idea
<ElbridgeGerry> jussi01: I'll try it.
<freakabcd> LjL, its just the destination for the sh symlink, correct ?
<steel_lady> thanx erUSUL
* nykkto is learning stuff too
<michi_> lol, yeah, i can, but does that mean, that i don't need a driver ?
<Jonny0stars> ssh -X 88.xx.xx.xx -l user
<LjL> freakabcd: yes
<benje> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6387/ in english
<Ryiel> hey Guys! I successfully installed ubuntu :D How to get my internet connection established? (used windows before...) I used PPPOE in windows, so i have only the login and pass now. Any idea?
<Jonny0stars> is that correct ?
<unop> freakabcd,  i know how shebangs work -- there's a way to put a command in the shebang that the kernel runs to then use that return value as the interpreter -- thats the syntax i am after, not a particular interpreter
<benje> or ssh -X user@ip
<soundray> ebe-1: say no, and run 'sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop'. Say yes when it wants to install a bunch of stuff. Rerun the command until it says something to the effect of "is the latest version"
<jussi01> ElbridgeGerry: let us know how it goes :d
<nykkto> haha now I am installing gnome on my xfce system :)
<freakabcd> unop, huh? explain more
<Jonny0stars> it is still saying display not available
<LjL> freakabcd: the spec's here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh , but no, there aren't statistics
<bmk781> michi_: you can uses what its currently using but i you want 3d acceleration or opengl support youll need to install propreitary drivers
<minntc> erUSUL: thanks. That makes me want to scream that I found nothing about that in the past 36 hours.
<Kasper> Was hoping that someone could answer this: Is it possible to install Ubuntu on an external harddrive, so  its possible to take Ubuntu with you on the "go"
<benje> Jonny0stars, your config in sshd
<soundray> Jonny0stars: you may have to restart sshd on the server after configuring X forwarding
<benje> forwardX11 Jonny0stars
<ebe-1> soundray: alritey, doing now
<shinobi2> how to tell if i am using madwifi or ndiswrapper?
<michi_> bmk781: how do I install it ?
<paolo> hi everyone. I'm trying to get my intel soundcard to work: it works when I boot the PC, but if I touch the mixer sliders sound goes away. i've looked everywhere and cannot find a solution. Anyone got any ideas?
<freakabcd> LjL, were any tests conducted? cos iirc bash when invoked as sh gives limited functionality _and_ is faster that full blown bash
<YoG> Hi, I want to have a group of icons of the running tasks on the desktop (instead the taskbar), does anyone knows how to do this?
<LjL> freakabcd: anyway i think that spec was mainly implemented as part of the "faster boot process" goal for Edgy. i fancy that they knew what they were doing
<bmk781> michi_: ati or nvidia?
<michi_> bmk781: nvidia
<Jonny0stars> benje: i have probably just need to restart sshd
<erUSUL> minntc: i learned that the hard way to... ;)
<michi_> bmk781: and it shows me the right type
<benje> andi5 is gone so some else can help ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6387/
<freakabcd> LjL, ah ok. then maybe dash just offered some functionality that bash invoked as sh didn;t
<bmk781> michi_: you can either download the driver from their site, or use envy to do it all for you
<biohazard> #ubuntu pl
<freakabcd> LjL, if they were really craving for speed then they could have just used busybox
<jussi01> michi_ : envy works well :D
<unop> freakabcd,  like a usual x=$(which firefox) .. $x contains /usr/bin/firefox or whatever it is on yur system -- there's a similar syntax for the shebang you can use that i can't remember now
<jussi01> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Jonny0stars> nope no luck
<LjL> freakabcd: i don't think that's the reason. but then i'm not an Ubuntu dev, you're asking too much of me - i just trust them to have made the right choice (at least in the scope they made it in, then you can argue that the breakage of script compatibility is a serious issue)
<michi_> envy sounds good ... I just installed ubuntu today ... so ... how do I do this envy thing ? bmk781
<benje> about apt-get upgrade error
<benje> in dapper
<jussi01> michi_: see above
<freakabcd> LjL, nah.. im not arguing for/against anything atm. just wanted to know the rationale
<LjL> freakabcd: busybox is made to be small, i don't know if it's also particularly fast... actually, something that's designed to be very small may easily not be very optimized, in general
<LjL> freakabcd: well the official rationale is on that spec page
<bmk781> michi_: open a terminal and run    wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i  envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb
<paolo> hi everyone. I'm trying to get my intel soundcard to work: it works when I boot the PC, but if I touch the mixer sliders sound goes away. i've looked everywhere and cannot find a solution. Anyone got any ideas?
<freakabcd> unop, you want to use something like #!`which bash` ?
<freakabcd> thats weird
<soundray> ebe-1: when you're done, do a reboot and it should automatically launch gdm (graphical login)
<unop> freakabcd,  yea kinda, but that doesnt work tho
<michi_> oki doki ;) thx ! ... get back to you to tell ya if its all fine :P
<freakabcd> or i'm not understanding what you are saying. give me a better example
<LjL> freakabcd: by the way, on the pages there *are* speed improvements listed, not just in a very analytical manner. they just say "X is 30 seconds faster", and such
<freakabcd> unop, if you want to use which blah, blah should already be in your PATH
<freakabcd> in which case you don't need to use which at all!
<Ryiel> Can someone help you how to set my login and pass for DSL internet connection under ubuntu?
<LjL> freakabcd: yeah, that's what he wants to do. but /bin/bash (or /bin/sh, or what-you-like) should IMHO be more than enough, since those are standard locations
* nykkto ponders locate
<unop> freakabcd,  please, i know how all this works -- i'm not asking for a shebang tutorial, just if you know how this is done, thats all
<ebe-1> soundray: alritey :)
<erUSUL> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<erUSUL> !adsl > Ryiel
<MrFatJack> anyone out there have encfs working on 6.10?
<Jonny0stars> still getting "cannot open display"
<freakabcd> you want to know 'how *WHAT* is done'
<LjL> unop, why do you assume this *can* be done?
<freakabcd> the *what* is what i don;t understand :(
<Ryiel> thanks buys!
<unop> freakabcd,  never mind
<soundray> unop: would testing the SHELL environment variable at the beginning of your script do the trick?
<alberto> CIAO
<michi_> bmk781: is that it ? Can it be done so quickly? I suppose i need to restart
<mumblesmac> anyone got a good link to how to backup windows installs with ubuntu ?
<unop> LjL,  I've seen it done in a perl tutorial i had, i just cant seem to find it now
<alberto> HI
<Jonny0stars> i will paste the files on pastebin
<nykkto> Jonny0stars: xhost + ip-of-remote-host
<jussi01> !it | alberto
<ubotu> alberto: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<alberto> WHY???
<soundray> mumblesmac: my favourite for that is partimage
<bmk781> michi_: once thats installed just run sudo envy
<unop> soundray,  but the thing is the shebang line _has_ to be the first line of a script .. and i dont think you can have any code before it
<bmk781> michi_: and it should let you install the driver quickly and easily
<Dagmar> unop: That would be correct
<freakabcd> unop, if you explain it better (or maybe just once more from the beginning cos i missed some text?) then maybe i can understand what you want to do. but i just don;t even know _what_ you want to do
<dromer> hi, I'm trying to change tho boot-sequence for my ancient toshiba laptop, but I'm not getting into the bios, anyone know how I could? (it's definatly not del)
<Dagmar> unop: Standard "magic bytes" stuff.  First two (ASCII) bytes of the file need to be "#!" followed by the path to the pwning binary
<michi_> bmk781: embaresed ;) - Did I mention that I'm new to ubuntu ... hahaha
<soundray> unop: put #!/bin/sh and test if SHELL contains 'bash' using POSIX compliant commands. Abort if it doesn't.
<jussi01> dromer: f1 or f12?
<freakabcd> soundray, is that what he wants to do? sounded like something else
<dromer> jussi01: not F1
<nykkto> why not #!/bin/bash then?
<unop> freakabcd,  there's a shebang trick that allows you to embed some code after the first two bytes (i.e. #!) that gets the kernel to run the code and use the value returned as the interpreter for the script -- that's what i'm after
<gemini9> how do i load chromium? i see it in my directory..
<dromer> jussi01: not F12 either :/
* nykkto bops speedwolf for no particular reason
<cc2k> can i do a apt-get reinstall program?
<jussi01> dromer: weird, does it not tell you on the initial screen?
<dromer> nop
<speedwolf> nykkto: hey! that hurt!
<benje> cc2k, install --resinstall
<nykkto> rofl
<Dagmar> By the man page: "When invoked as sh, bash enters posix mode after the startup files are read."
<Jonny0stars> http://pastebin.ca/362099 can any one see anything wrong there ?
<erUSUL> unop: maybe you can use env?? #!/usr/bin env bash  ??
<benje> cc2k, install --reinstall
<erUSUL> unop: maybe you can use env?? #!/usr/bin/env bash  ??
<cc2k> k, so thats the comand?
<unop> erUSUL,  that could be it yes
<jussi01> cc2k: apt-get install program name --reinstall
<dromer> jussi01: no, it just says Toshiba and does a ram-check
<soundray> unop: I've used this in the past for perl: #! /usr/bin/env perl  -- maybe that works for bash, too
<LjL> unop: what about #! /bin/which sh
<cc2k> ah ty jussi01 and benje
<Dagmar> LjL: Won't work
<jussi01> cc2k np
<LjL> Dagmar: it just did here
<ElbridgeGerry> Okay, reinstalling GNOME didn't work. How do I install KDE?
<LjL> !kde > ElbridgeGerry    (ElbridgeGerry, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dromer> jussi01: and it tries to read tho floppy-drive first, but nothing happens (I have a bootfloppy already in it)
<jussi01> ElbridgeGerry: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<ElbridgeGerry> Thanks
<Dagmar> LjL: Invoking it as `sh filename.sh` sure
<LjL> Dagmar: no
<Linuturk> why isn't there a US server mirror listed on the Ubuntu download page?
<LjL> Dagmar: i've just tested it with parameters, too, and they work
<christian_> hi everyone! I just got interested in the sourcecode of gnome-display-properties, but I can't find it (gnome is pretty big) :( any idea?
<benje> no one for http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6387/ files list file for package '...' is missing final newline ? in dapper
<jussi01> dromer: thats weird, have you looked on toshiba's website?
<MrFatJack> looking for some help on encfs
<benje> christian_, deb-src or the website
<dromer> jussi01: not yet, but I'm afraid there is no support for this machine yet :P)
<dromer> s/yet/anymore
<unop> soundray,  env seems to do it, thanks :)
<soundray> Linuturk: there is
<Jonny0stars> is there any RDP server as default ?
<unop> erUSUL,  thanks :)
<LjL> Dagmar: echo -e '#! /bin/which sh\necho I am running. First parameter is $1'  >testscript  ;  chmod +x testscript  ;  ./testscript whatever
<jussi01> dromer: have you tried esc?
<Dagmar> LjL:  http://pastebin.ca/362109
<mumblesmac> soundray,  thanks mate
<mumblesmac> just got to wait for it ti do its job now
<erUSUL> unop: no problem
<unop> LjL,  which doesnt seem to do it tho
<soundray> Linuturk: click on North America
<dromer> jussi01: YES \o/, esc and then F1 :P
<Dagmar> You can't use /bin/which to find sh like that
<jussi01> dromer: so it worked?
<prodigel> hello. I'm trying to set up an adhoc wireless network between my desktop pc and my laptop. so far i've installed the original drivers with ndiswrapper and they seem ok. the problem is that each computer has it's cell and i don't know how to make them intercomunicate. I'm using ubuntu on both and have set up essid same for both also mode adhoc with iwconfig
<christian_> benje, I'm new to programming and I did search on the official site of gnome. what is deb-src?
<LjL> Dagmar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6391/
<jahid> hi, i have installed "gspca", when i tried to load it using this "sudo modprobe gspca", it just get hang. i mean it does't do anything. the cursor just stocks
<jahid> *stucks
<bashi> my monitor has built in speakers but i can only get a trickle of sound out of it and I've  tried ulsamixer and alot of stuff including a new sound card and still cant get it to work can anyone help me?
<nykkto> prodigel: did you give them static IPaddresses so they can talk to each other?
<Music_Shuffle> When you move /home to its own partition, do you need enough free space on your HD to be able to move everything across while having double copies? Or not?
<dromer> jussi01: except I can't set the boot-sequence, what is weird, when it boot's it first tries the floppy, but it doesn't get it or something :/
<quaal> ardchoille, i cant seem to get that method working for setting up screensaver background
<MrFatJack> can anyone help me with encfs?
<benje> the reposiroey for the sources of package but you want to know where in the source is gnome-display ?
<scoates> hi. does anyone know what the first field in dmesg is? looks like this: [17269714.316000] 
<ardchoille> quaal: Tell me what you have done thus far.
<soundray> scoates: timestamp
<benje> the repository for the sources of package but you want to know where in the source is gnome-display ?  christian_
<scoates> soundray: in what format? it's not a unix timestamp
<prodigel> nykkto: yes, both 192.168.2.1 and 2
<jussi01> dromer: toshiba's are weird: Ill see what I can see
<ivanhoe> sorry i have a dude with 3d acelaration nvidia in ubuntu?
<Dagmar> LjL: Either you faked the output or there's something very weird about your which binary
<christian_> benje: yes, I can't find it
<dromer> jussi01: ah, I know recognise the bootsequence in the bios (weird stuff) and it's FDD->HDD, so that's right
<quaal> ardchoille, i found your post here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2113715
<nykkto> Music_Shuffle: if you are moving to a new /home partition you have to have the current space to store the files, and at least that amount of space to move them to
<ivanhoe> i have 6.10 but iread I will have problmesm with the 2.17 kernel its true?
<nykkto> prodigel: have you tried to ping them?
<Dagmar> Either way, it's a stupid thing to do because 1) `which` isn't a shell, and 2) you don't know for sure where `which` will be on a system
<Music_Shuffle> nykkto, *Curses numerous times*. I wish I had known that BEFORE filling 300/320 gigs on this drive. ./cries.
<jussi01> dromer: hmmm... you dont have a cd??
<prodigel> nykkto: yes and it doesn't
<ardchoille> quaal: Does the terminal command for the screensaver run ?
<quaal> ardchoille, i run this /usr/lib/xscreensaver/swirl -root -small -delay 20000
<quaal> ardchoille, Unrecognised option: -small
<nykkto> Music_Shuffle: noting for it you gotta get another drive!
<quaal> so i removed small
<dromer> jussi01: actually I'm trying an install of debian sarge :$ like this http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/hosted/t4900b.html  only with these images: http://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/sarge/main/installer-i386/current/images/floppy/
<dromer> jussi01: no cdrom no :P
<soundray> scoates: it's uptime in seconds
<dromer> it's like 13 year old laptop :P
<prodigel> nykkto: destination host ureachable
<nykkto> prodigel: humm. I have not done ad-hoc, so I don't have any good advice
<ardchoille> quaal: man swirl
<minntc> Okay, so who was it that just told me to use mkinitramfs a few minutes ago?
<quaal> ardchoille, when i remove -small it goes to the next blank line like its doing something.. but i dont see anything happen
<jussi01> dromer: have fun... I gotta run though...
<ardchoille> quaal: There is no delay option either
<Music_Shuffle> nykkto, eh, or make a couple hundred DVD's over a network...since I need a reinstall.
<dromer> jussi01: I need to do a network install, I'd like to try ubuntu otherwise, is there a minimal network install for ubuntu available?
<dromer> I have like 810 mb though :$
<scoates> soundray: ah.. so I'd have to do some voodoo to convert that to a real time.. thanks
<quaal> ardchoille, ok.. i removed delay
<prodigel> nykkto: I can set it up other ways if it's easier for you
<LjL> Dagmar, i'd give you an SSH account, but i'm under an ISP imposed NAT. i'm not used to faking outputs, anyway. now i tried it on my Debian, too, and the result is the same. i recognize it's kind of an unexpected result.
<prodigel> nkkto: i just want to make it work, no matter the methods
<unop> LjL,  that's odd -- this is what i get tho http://pastebin.ca/362114
<freakabcd> LjL, edgy?
<quaal> ardchoille, and samething.. doesnt appear to be doing anything. am i looking for the screensaver in the desktop ?
<Dagmar> the only way that's going to work is if your shell (for whatever weird reason) makes two passes to parse the magic line, which shouldn't actually happen
<LjL> freakabcd: yeah, but tried Debian Testing too
<cc2k> i try to remove apache, but when i acces local host its still gives me a page of apche, while apahce isnt installed anymore.. why is that?
<freakabcd> unop, are you on edgy ?
<jussi01> dromer: Im not sure mate... got to run...--->
<ardchoille> quaal: This works here: /usr/lib/xscreensaver/swirl -root
<freakabcd> LjL, i just tried on edgy and it works which is very weird
<nykkto> Music_Shuffle: here is an idea make a new partition for / and have the other partition be home
<unop> freakabcd,  right now, no -- this is freebsd
<freakabcd> unop, which is what i expect to happen
<ardchoille> quaal: Did you disable nautilus' management of the desktop?
<Music_Shuffle> nykkto, woah.  Pure genius...but...can it be done? >.>?
<quaal> ardchoille, where should i be looking for it ?
<quaal> ardchoille, yes
<axisys_> how do i read quicken format file .. .qif files
<dromer> can anybody help me do a network install on this ancient laptop of mine? I really want to make it a minimal install
<Dagmar> LjL: Your which binary is doing something weird
<axisys_> how do i read quicken format file .. .qif files ?
<LjL> Dagmar: are you under Edgy yourself?
<smokiedbest> hi
<nykkto> Music_Shuffle: ahh the easy way is to do a generic install to the new small partition, and then change home to be a mount point to the other partition
<michi> bmk781: i did "sudo enviy"; then i chose to install a nvidea driver ... the screen turned black and nothing happened - besides a white cursor bliking ... :S
<minntc> unop: you were the one who suggested mkinitramfs instead of mkinitrd, yes?
<ardchoille> quaal: Your desktop wallpaper should be an animated image
<axisys_> !qif
<quaal> ardchoille, hmm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qif - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unop> minntc,  nope .. thats definitely someone else :)
<Music_Shuffle> nykkto, ugh.  Not sure if I can pull that one off.
<quaal> ardchoille, would beryl cause any problem with that?
<nykkto> prodigel: check your default route
<cc2k> i try to remove apache, but when i acces local host its still gives me a page of apche, while apahce isnt installed anymore.. why is that?
<ardchoille> quaal: Oh, beryl, I don't know.. never used it.
<nykkto> Music_Shuffle: not hard to do
<quaal> oh
<quaal> hmm
<minntc> darn, well, whoever it was deserves a big hug...
<michi> bmk781 am I suppose to write something then ?
<prodigel> From 192.168.2.1 icmp_seq=111 Destination Host Unreachable
<ardchoille> quaal: I wouldn't think so, beryl is a wm and nautilus manages the desktop
<prodigel> nykkto: From 192.168.2.1 icmp_seq=111 Destination Host Unreachable
<prodigel> so it routes ok
<bmk781> michi: no did it just do that when you first ran it?
<Dagmar> LjL: Here (multiple slackware boxes) it appears that the $1 argument and so on get also handed to which to be looked up
<oem> hello
<oem> gues
<oem> guys
<oem> what up
<LjL> !enter
<Dagmar> LjL: this is damn interesting tho
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nykkto> prodigel: no it does not
<ardchoille> quaal: Do you have a right click desktop menu right now?
<quaal> ardchoille, yea, its working when i changed back to metacity
<quaal> cool
<quaal> nope not in metacity
<oem> i finally got beryl working
<oem> but only problem
<quaal> oem
<quaal> nice
<willskills> hello folks, what is the equivalent of /etc/modules.conf in ubuntu?
<unop> Dagmar,  it's quirky .. definitely non-portable
<ardchoille> quaal: Ah, so beryl doesn't allow the screensaver as wallpaper trick.
<oem> wait up
<LjL> Dagmar: which they should. by the way - yes, which is definitely doing something weird, because even things like #! /bin/which sdfkjhsejfhflj work
<prodigel> please tell me how to register so that i can talk on private
<quaal> ardchoille, i'm going to try the xwinwrap method they mentioned in that thread you posted your guide in
<quaal> ardchoille, thanks for your help
<prodigel> nykkto: how come?
<nykkto> Music_Shuffle: I'd use gparted from the http://www.inside-security.de/insert_en.html rescue cd to shrink your partition so you can make a new one to reinstall to
<freakabcd> prodigel, /msg nickserv help register
<ardchoille> quaal: You're welcome
<michi> bmk781: in the terminal there was the question, wheather i want to install a nvidia or ati card and some other options then i chose to Install a nvidia driver and then the screen turned balck ... nothing else
<ulti2001> there is no one in ubuntu effect that is answering my question
<LjL> Dagmar: by the way, my i386 md5sum for /bin/which is 5091b25f65a1d8929536c814b314b1c8 , both under Edgy and under Debian Testing
<Dagmar> LjL: Example, http://pastebin.ca/362120  which appears to demonstrate how i thought it was supposed to work
<freakabcd> ulti2001, about what? beryl?
<prodigel> msg nickserv help register
<ulti2001> Is there a site with user beryl settings that i can use
<LjL> prodigel: with a /
<ulti2001> rather than make my own
<prodigel> sorry for that :d
<nykkto> prodigel: you get the error because your networking does not know what interface to use by default
<freakabcd> LjL, /bin/which is ofcourse just a script
<willskills> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<freakabcd> atleast on my system
<LjL> prodigel: and do that in the status window, or you'll risk sending passwords to the channel
<Dagmar> LjL: The md5sum isn't what matters unless we're looking for something that's been trojaned.  However, "GNU which v2.14" here.
<bmk781> michi:  youll need to press ctrl+alt+F1 then login at the prompt then try running sudo envy there
<unop> freakabcd,  written in shell .. /bin/sh??
<ivanhoe> is secure if i use automatix bleeder?
<cc2k> i try to remove apache, but when i acces local host its still gives me a page of apche, while apahce isnt installed anymore.. why is that?<-- and is this bad if i want a clean fresh install?
<michi> ok ... so while the black screen appears ?
<quaal> ardchoille, hmm
<nykkto> prodigel: type route in a terminal and see if you have a default route
<michi> I try that ;)
<freakabcd> unop, lemme pastebin it
<quaal> ardchoille, how do i get my regular desktop back? i ctrl-c'd the screensaver command in terminal
<quaal> but its just black background now
<LjL> Dagmar: how do you get to see the version? (anyway, if we have the same checksum, that rules out 'which' itself surely)
<NaPsTeR> how can i watch dvds on my computer
<Dagmar> which --version
<LjL> !automatix | ivanhoe
<ubotu> ivanhoe: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ardchoille> quaal: Re-enable that gconf key for nautilus to manage the desktop again
<Dagmar> Same result for the other box with which 2.16 on it
<quaal> ardchoille, oh right
<prodigel> nykkto: i have one and it's for the gateway
<LjL> Dagmar: uhm, except that doesn't work here
<jahid> can anyone help me about installing my logitech webcam?
<mei> how can i add a preferences in eclipse? sorry if offtopic
<ivanhoe> if I use the nvidia driver of automatix y activate the 3d aceleration?
<minntc> unop: so now that I've modified configs for mkinitramfs, will those be used whenever I install a new kernel image?
<LjL> Dagmar: which --version isn't even dreaming of working
<Dagmar> LjL: Okay so you *definitely* have an unusual version of which
<NaPsTeR> !ubotu dvds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Dagmar: well but "--version" is not even in the manpage, for that matter
<ivanhoe> well its true
<NaPsTeR> !ubotu dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<dromer> can I install ubuntu from floppy?
<Ropechoborra> Hi, got a question, i cant see a flash aplication on a web properly, but i think i got installed the flashplayer
<ivanhoe> I tratthe
<Dagmar> LjL: I imagine someone probably did that in an attempt to find a workaround for the /usr/bin/perl /usr/local/bin/perl dichotomy
<unop> minntc,  errm, where have you made these changes thi?? i'm inclined to say yes
<Ropechoborra> firefox says that i need an unknown plugin
<nykkto> prodigel: do you have a access point that you are using?
<minntc> unop: in /etc/mkinitramfs/modules and /etc/mkinitramfs/initramfs.conf
<quaal> ardchoille, hmm still unable to right click or view wallpaper. maybe i need to restart or something?
<prodigel> nykkto: that is for the desktop the default it's 192.168.2.1
<eXistenZ> LjL, Do you use xchat?
<Dagmar> LjL: According to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_(Unix) invoking it through env is supposedly safe enough
<freakabcd> unop, LjL, Dagmar http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6393/
<LjL> Dagmar: heck wait, my /bin/which is... a shellscript..
<unop> Dagmar,  perl is always /usr/bin/perl .. universally with the exception of the non-unices .. it's how larry wall wants it :)
<prodigel> nykkto: no. ad hoc 2 wireless usb dongles
<freakabcd> LjL, thats what i mean
<ardchoille> quaal: Which gconf key did you tweak?
<freakabcd> it is NOT the which binary
<Ropechoborra> Hi, got a question, i cant see a flash aplication on a web properly, but i think i got installed the flashplayer. firefox says that i need an unknown plugin
<LjL> eXistenZ: no, konversation
<freakabcd> thats why it has some weird behaviour
<Dagmar> unop: Hey, I'm down with that, personally.
<eXistenZ> Anyone here uses xchat?
<LjL> freakabcd: i see that now
<Ropechoborra> eXistenZ i do
* freakabcd raises hand
<nykkto> prodigel: are you trying to just connect the desktop and the laptop or are you trying to get wireless internet on the laptop?
<Dagmar> LjL: So it's likely the which binary there is actually behaving differently from what people might expect
<eXistenZ> Ropechoborra, What font do you use?
<slippyr4> is there a way to find out what package installed a given file?
<unop> freakabcd,  right ok, but when you cat it, is it a text file or binary -- because file's information just cannot be trusted sometimes
<prodigel> just trying to connect them both
<freakabcd> unop, dude
<LjL> Dagmar: /usr/bin/which is itself a script
<Dagmar> LjL: Doing that with which is almost certainly non-portable to other unices tho
<freakabcd> its a shell script
<freakabcd> you want me to pastebin it too?
<freakabcd> i've seen inside!
<LjL> actually, it's just a symlink to /bin/which
<quaal> ardchoille, /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<LjL> i'm looking inside as well
<unop> freakabcd, no no, no need -- i'm just making sure
<Ropechoborra> eXistenZ Monospace 9
<nykkto> prodigel: does your desktop have an internet connection?
<prodigel> nykkto: no wireless internet, just them between
<freakabcd> yeah less /bin/which to see the script
<prodigel> yes
<LjL> it doesn't seem to call the actual GNU which at all
<nykkto> prodigel: does your desktop have 2 IP addresses?
<prodigel> nykkto: yes
<ardchoille> quaal: Check that box and restart nautilus
<unop> freakabcd,  which on freebsd is a binary tho -- proper compiled c code
<prodigel> nykkto: yes
<Dagmar> Oh god yes this is definitely bar-trivial material:  http://www.in-ulm.de/~mascheck/various/shebang/
<Dagmar> s/trivial/trivia/;
<prodigel> nykkto: one for lan and one for wlan
<freakabcd> unop, thats what i would *expect*
<quaal> ardchoille, restart nautilus.. ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<freakabcd> but here its a script :(
<unop> freakabcd,  ahh well, thats a GNU-thing you see there :)
<ardchoille> quaal: NO!
<mahound> hello again
<speef> is there a way to get programs to minimize to the icon tray where the clock/shut down icon is in the default gnome ubuntu desktop
<slippyr4> is there a way to find out what package installed a given file?
<Dagmar> freakabcd: You *always* have to keep in mind what's portable and what's non-portable, because someone who doesn't know which things aren't safely portable will make an ass of themselves on a jobsite.
<nykkto> prodigel: make sure the wlan does not share the network address.  I mean they need to be 192.168.1.x and 192.168.2.x
<mahound> nykkto, it doesn't work :(
<ardchoille> quaal: Don't do that, that restarts X. killall nautilus is what you want
<freakabcd> ardchoille, help me out here man
<quaal> ardchoille, ok
<mahound> nykkto, gparted hangs too
<freakabcd> apps->nautilus has no place (even in its sub items) for changing spatial/browser mode
<patrik__> hello
<freakabcd> grr
<quaal> hmm
<quaal> ardchoille, killall nautilus
<quaal> nautilus: no process killed
<prodigel> nykkto: they do one had 192.168.0 and the oher 192.168.2
<LjL> slippyr4: dpkg -S filename
<ardchoille> quaal: ok, now start nautilus
<freakabcd> Dagmar, i'm aware of that
<quaal> ardchoille, ahh
<quaal> starting it was the key
<nykkto> mahound: oh, then use the smart tools to check the drive to see if it is failing
<quaal> ardchoille, appreciate it man
<freakabcd> which is why i was surprised with unop's initial request of doing some magic at the shebang
<nykkto> mahound: those are included on the CD also
<patrik__> potrebujem pomoc..rozumie mi tu niekto?
<ardchoille> quaal: :)
<slippyr4> Ljl thanks
<freakabcd> someone else can help me to make browser mode nautilus the default? instead of the spatial mode?
<LjL> !english | patrik__
<ubotu> patrik__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<nykkto> prodigel: hummm
<ardchoille> quaal: I just notified the maintainer of that wallpaper tutorial, hopefully he'll update the info. Thank you for letting me know about that beryl issue.
<Dagmar> freakabcd: Well, the solid answer to his original question would have probably been to insist that system shells will always be found in /bin and to smack him on the nose with a rolled-up newspaper.
<quaal> ardchoille, sure thing
<unop> freakabcd,  why should it be surprising -- bash on freebsd is actually /usr/local/bin/bash
<erUSUL> freakabcd: use gconf-editor
<Lazydog> would this be the place to ask a question about kubuntu?
<freakabcd> Dagmar, or a light 50lb unix manual ;)
<nykkto> prodigel: I'm not smart enought to help then
<unop> freebsdfreak,  not /bin/bash or /usr/bin/bash
<freakabcd> erUSUL, and you mind telling me where to change it?
<LjL> Lazydog: #kubuntu might be a better place, but here is fine too
<patrik__> thx...now i serch some my language canal..
<Dagmar> unop: They're not installing it as a system shell there is why
<bofphile> hi
<Dagmar> unop: Those guys are so uptight they're going out of their way to make it hard to invoke
<freakabcd> heh Dagmar
<teclo> Hey, when the fuck are you gonna fix the bugs in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ?
<prodigel> nykkto: do you know links that describe the steps in setting it up?
<teclo> Hey, when the fuck are you gonna fix the bugs in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ?
<LjL> !language | teclo
<ubotu> teclo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<freakabcd> teclo, brighten up laddie
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.101.7.20]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<prodigel> nykkto: maybe i've missed some point
<nykkto> prodigel: nope, never tried
<Lazydog> LjL: just tried to startup kunbuntu and receive an error after uncompressing kernel  "invalid compressed format (err=2)
<Dagmar> freakabcd: I pay attention to what upsets hardliners, and having a 'core BSD user see you running bash as the root shell is one of those "things" that gets their goat usually
<freakabcd> haha
<nykkto> prodigel: I've always used infrastructure mode
<erUSUL> freakabcd: apps>nautilus>preferences|use always browser mode
<Dagmar> freakabcd: hit them with enough of these sorts of things real fast and you can watch the veins on their forehead start pulsing
<prodigel> nykkto: what settings are for that
<ardchoille> freakabcd: gconf-editor: apps/nautilus/preferences .. no_ubuntu_spacial ?
<freakabcd> their goat? shouldn;t that have been '... their daemon...'
<unop> Dagmar,  well,  /usr/local/bin does exist in $PATH tho .. so bash can be executed from the command line etc .. but you have to be careful when using it as a shebang
<willskills> hello folks, what is the equivalent of /etc/modules.conf in ubuntu?
<bofphile> Is it possible to disable the infrared port (made for a remote control) of my laptop (Packard Bell) ?
<unop> s/as a/in the/
<Dagmar> unop: I'd smack it with #!/usr/bin/env bash
<michi> bmk781: I think it works now ... can't really tell a difference ... thanks though ;)
<freakabcd> ok. i'm in apps/nautilus/preferences
<Dagmar> unop: Seems the safest thing to do
<unop> Dagmar,  precisely what i am doing :)
<Scurz> Hey, when the fuck are you gonna fix the bugs in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ?
<unop> Dagmar,  and the reason for me asking how to have a dynamic shebang
<freakabcd> theres no such thing as no_ubuntu_spatial or use always browser mode
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<nykkto> prodigel: I have an access point, so I just use iwconfig, to point to the correct essid, and get my IP from the dhcp server on the accesspoint
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@chez.kaduma.net]  by LjL
<Dagmar> ...because this stuff in http://www.in-ulm.de/~mascheck/various/shebang/ is basically pedant pornography of the worst sort
<freakabcd> LjL, looks like we have a ban evader here
<Dagmar> I remember arguments about this stuff back in the early 80's
<Thug-N-Me> how do i view shared folders on my other ubuntu machine ?
<Thug-N-Me> nfs its installed
<ardchoille> freakabcd: Then they moved it yet again
<freakabcd> omg! really?
<LjL> freakabcd: not really, he had joined *before* the other was asked to leave.
<freakabcd> someone using edgy please take a screenshot of gconf-editor with apps/nautilus/preferences open
<NaPsTeR> how can i playback dvds on my computer>
<Dagmar> unop: *smacks forehead* keep in mind that anything that has /usr in it's leading path should not be considerd safe for admin work
<freakabcd> or anyone with browser mode nautlius as default
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.248.146.195.dynamic.adsl.abo.nordnet.fr]  by LjL
<nykkto> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<nykkto> lol
<Dagmar> unop: VERY important to keep in mind that at some point you might be trying to use such a thing before /usr gets mounted, which will be *unpleasant* to find out if the problem you're having is say, mounting /usr
<prodigel> nykkto: i'll launch the message again. maybe someone is as wiling as you to help . thanks anyway
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Scurz*!*@*]  by LjL
<Thug-N-Me> ?
<Thug-N-Me> anyone able to help ?
<IndyGunFreak> Thug-N-Me: what was your question
<prodigel> hi there. anyone caring to help me set up an adhoc wireless network? As far as I know the devices are properly installed just that i cannot ping from one to another
<unop> Dagmar,  that rules out these in /usr/bin/ then perl, python, ruby etc -- i dont think that stands anymore :)
<speedwolf> nykkto: ok, how do I use network manager?
<irega> hi
<Dagmar> unop: This is why you don't see people trying to make ext2 unbunglers in perl
<Dagmar> unop: ...or init scripts for that matter.
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Shams?Fantar*]  by LjL
<freakabcd> speedwolf, you do some dancing and then pray for it to work!
<irega> what happen with the repositories of http://es.archive.ubuntu.com ??
<Thug-N-Me> IndyGunFreak i have two pc`s and both have ubuntu installed and i would like to be bale to browser files from pc 1 to pc 2 shared folders only
<nykkto> speedwolf: lemme look
<irega> i cant update from them
<Frogzoo> willskills: /etc/modules
<Antonio_Carlos_M> hi
<Antonio_Carlos_M> me again
<Dagmar> unop: I should probably have been clearer and said "system repair" work
<erUSUL> irega: nothing afaik
<ardchoille> freakabcd: Here is a screenshot of it on Dapper. This is the default setting upon a new Dapper install: http://img76.imageshack.us/img76/5655/tempfe4.jpg
* speedwolf starts crying
<IndyGunFreak> Thug-N-Me: not sure on that one
<Antonio_Carlos_M> can soomeone help me
<Thug-N-Me> IndyGunFreak i did shared the folder but how will i browser it from the other machine ?
<Thug-N-Me> dam
<mahound> nykkto, can't find the smart tools
<Antonio_Carlos_M> does anyone use 3ddesk?
<unop> Dagmar,  well, for scripts used in booting/emergencies i use /bin/sh and i expect the real bourneshell to be used not something that linux users think is appropriate (bash or dash or whatever else)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=sfantar@*]  by LjL
<math_> hello, Im trying to play the old tomb raider 1 with dosemu, but when it loads dos/4gw it freezes... dosemu will not work with dos/4gw ?
<freakabcd> unop, you don;t want to be bourne again? :p
<nykkto> mahound: smartmontools
<Dagmar> unop: Well, you shoudn't have a problem then.  bash will be able to parse anything that sh would.  It's the other way around (where you expect to be able to use bashisms on say, AIX) that will burn your fingers
<mahound> nykkto, where?
<nykkto> speedwolf: system networking
<unop> freakabcd,  not really .. not my cuppa tea to be honest :)
<Frogzoo> mahound: tomb raider is dos?
<freakabcd> hehe
<Antonio_Carlos_M> how do i write middle mouse button if i want to bind it to something
<Antonio_Carlos_M> ????
<freakabcd> Frogzoo, what?
<Seveas> Frogzoo, the old tomb raider 1 is :)
<chable> how do i install Alcatel Telecom SpeedTouch ISDN or ADSL Modem driver on ubuntu 6.10 ?
<matt1234> is there a graphical way to change my firewall settings?
<mboso> I have a dual core machine. How do i know if my second CPU is being used. when  I do cat /proc/info, I see 2 cpus, but when i to top. only one is shown.
<Frogzoo> kk
<nykkto> mahound: on the insert CD, prolly in /usr/bin, or /usr/sbin
<freakabcd> oh we are talking about a game
<Seveas> matt1234, use firestarter
<chable> i can see it on BUS01
<mboso> I have smp compiled into my kernel
<chable> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 06b9:4061 Alcatel Telecom SpeedTouch ISDN or ADSL Modem
<adaptr> mboso: in top, press "1"
<math_> Seveas: lol
<Jobra> hello
<benje> mboso, switch mide in top
<Antonio_Carlos_M> ummm
<benje> mode mboso
<mboso> adaptr: oh :-)
<Antonio_Carlos_M> help here plz
<nykkto> speedwolf: click on your adaptor and then fill in the blanks in the gui
<math_> Seveas: weet jij hoe dat zit met dosemu en dos/4gw ?
<freakabcd> ardchoille, i'll try adding in that option with a bool value myself and see if that works
<Antonio_Carlos_M> how do i bind middle mouse button?
<adaptr> math_: scheert ge snel naar nl !
<freakabcd> hopefully it does.
<Seveas> math_, english only in here please
<math_> adaptr: :)
<chable> anyone can help ?
<mahound> nykkto, nothing :|
<ElbridgeGerry> I've installed KDE, but whenever I change my resolution to above 1152x768, my screen fills with garbage and such. Why is this?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> ?????
<unop> Dagmar,  yea, another reason i prefer the real bourne shell is because it's not as heavy as it's cousin .. but i guess there's little you can do if /bin/sh is pointing elsewhere
<math_> Seveas: ok, so do you know how to use dos/4gw within the dosemu ? :)
<adaptr> Antonio_Carlos_M: bind it to what ?
<Seveas> no :)
<math_> dam
<ardchoille> freakabcd: Ah, ok. Let me know if it works please.
<math_> lol
<Antonio_Carlos_M> to 3ddesk
<chable> !speedtouch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speedtouch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> !xbindkeys | Antonio_Carlos_M
<ubotu> antonio_carlos_m: xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<chable> :(
<freakabcd> ardchoille, i will. and someone wiki it or something if it works
<sethk> unop, you can point /bin/sh anywhere you like
<TwistesdTexan> Antonio_Carlos_M: I think it's button three
<Frogzoo> chable: is there a driver in the repos? if not, you'll need to compile
<nykkto> mahound: odd it is listed as included on the CD and I have used it in the past
<lakcaj> Does feisty have some disk quota setup that edgy didn't?  I did a dist-upgrade, which went flawlessly, but I'm getting errors that lead me to believe there is a disk quota.
<chable> not , it isnt
<chable> and i dont know how to find one
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i want 3ddesk to enter 3d mode when i press middle mouse button
<eternal_p> good morning all....I just compiled .20 of the kernel as per the master kenel thread, everything boots up fine, except my ipw3945 drivers are not there, so I download them, try and compile, and tells me it cannot find my ieee80211, so I download and compile that, and no matter what I di, ipw3945 wont' compile, any thoughts?
<speedwolf> nykkto: I don't have any blanks to fill in. It's not giving me the wlan0 option
<adaptr> lakcaj: repquota -a
<ElbridgeGerry> Antonio_Carlos_M: Set shortcuts in beryl.
<nykkto> mahound: well then boot that box in windows and download a smart tool drive checker
<Frogzoo> chable: kk, so install your kernel headers & read the INSTALL that came with the tarball
<empiric> hai
<unop> sethk,  i know, but then it's no longer the bourne shell
<ElbridgeGerry> I've installed KDE, but whenever I change my resolution to above 1152x768, my screen fills with garbage and such. Why is this?
<speedwolf> nykkto: the hardware is DEFINITELY installed, it's just not showing up
<chable> ok
<nykkto> speedwolf: does it give you any option with wireless?
<lakcaj> adaptr, thanks, I'll give that a try
<speedwolf> nykkto: none
<soundray> dmesg
<sethk> unop, I'm not sure what you mean by that, since none of them are the bourne shell.
<nykkto> speedwolf: don't get hung up on the wlan0
<soundray> sorry!
<sethk> unop, zsh has the best bourne shell compatibility mode
<chable> Frogzoo,
<Thug-N-Me> mount to NFS server '10.0.0.12' failed: server is down.
<speedwolf> nykkto: ok, what do you suggest then?
<Dagmar> zsh people are weird
<chable> kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-686-smp
<chable> this one ?
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: it's probably not lying
<nykkto> speedwolf: humm, well I dunno.  you check lsmod to see what loaded and dmesg ?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> how do i write it
<TwistesdTexan> Antonio_Carlos_M: That might be a conflict with some programs. Some use the middle button as a floating scroll.
<Antonio_Carlos_M> ?
<chable> or not the smp version
<clearze2> Can anyone help me forward the X session from one box to another?
<Frogzoo> chable: linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i only need to write
<freakabcd> ardchoille, :( didn;t work
<Antonio_Carlos_M> it in format < >
<adaptr> chable: that's waaay too old
<unop> sethk,  the original sh (written by stephen bourne), the same one used as /bin/sh on the BSDs .. thats the one i'm referring to
<Anubis> cand someoane tell me how to make Beryl work ?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> like <Alt>
<chable> adaptr, im on a pentium 3
<Antonio_Carlos_M> for example
<Thug-N-Me> adaptr it is running  * Starting NFS common utilities                                         [ ok ] 
<Seveas> !beryl | Anubis
<ubotu> Anubis: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Antonio_Carlos_M> how do i write middle mouse button?
<adaptr> chable: the kernel is old
<speedwolf> nykkto: what am I looking for in lsmod?
<ardchoille> freakabcd: :(
<sethk> unop, fine, but that doesn't exist on linux.  of course, you can build it and install it, but normally it isn't there.
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: that is proof of nothing, run netstat or exportfs -l (or -v , I forget which)
<freakabcd> anyone here on edgy and having nautilus working in browser mode by default. could you please post a screenshot of gconf-editor open on /apps/nautilus/preferences
<chable> apt-cache didnt found 2.6.*
<nykkto> speedwolf: lsmod | grep usb
<emet> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chable> i should upgrade first ?
<freakabcd> ardchoille, man/ looks like i might have to just get rid of my .gnome* stuff.. grr
<TwistesdTexan> Antonio_Carlos_M: You might use the middle button with <contrl> <alt> middle button
<Thug-N-Me> adaptr i would like to be able to browser the shared folder from my other linux machine ... i have two linux machine and i would like to shared folders
<unop> sethk,  well, you say zsh, other people say ksh, some say ash -- i say forget all that -- just gimme the real /bin/sh :)
<chable> coz i just installed ubuntu
<freakabcd> and start with a fresh version
<nykkto> speedwolf: that tells you what is loaded and associated with the usb stuff
<adaptr> chable: apt-cache search linux-headers
<Thug-N-Me> adaptr i did shared the directory i want ... but i dont know how to browser it from my other machine ... any idea how ?
<chable> i did that adaptr
<christian_> benje: I think I found it myself in the source of gnome control-center. anyway, thx a lot for your help!
<adaptr> chable: which version ?
<ardchoille> freakabcd: Hold for a screenshot
<speedwolf> usbhid                 45152  0
<speedwolf> usb_storage            75072  1
<speedwolf> libusual               17040  1 usb_storage
<speedwolf> usbcore               134912  6 ndiswrapper,usbhid,usb_storage,libusual,ohci_hcd
<speedwolf> scsi_mod              144648  5 sbp2,sg,usb_storage,sd_mod,libata
<chable> 6.10
<unop> !paste | speedwolf
<ubotu> speedwolf: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<freakabcd> ardchoille, ok i will wait
<chable> im installing the update
<TwistesdTexan> Antonio_Carlos_M: I'm looking it up
<clearze2> What is the command to see the returned value of the last command is it "!?"   ?
<freakabcd> unop, | is useless. use >
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: just mount it somewhere... mount -t nfs 10.0.0.12:/shared/dir /mount/point
<unop> freakabcd,  eh?
<nykkto> speedwolf: lol, watch the spamming the room, ndiswrapper is what you were looing ofr
<freakabcd> cos otherwise it appears on channel also
<padee> hi all
<ardchoille> freakabcd: Are you saying there is no way to get nautilus to look like this on Edgy? http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/6718/temp2bg0.jpg
<unop> clearze2,  $!
<freakabcd> ardchoille, i can with nautilus --browser
<sethk> unop, I don't know anyone who has continued to use the bourne shell since ksh became available, and that's back in the 70's.
<adaptr> chable: you did not run the command I gave you, then
<padee> I'd like to know something about mounting iso files
<freakabcd> from a term
<unop> clearze2,  sorry $? .. $! is the pid of the last process
<Antonio_Carlos_M> thx everryone
<clearze2> unop:  thanks
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i figured it out
<TwistesdTexan> Antonio_Carlos_M: In beryl it is Button 3
<ardchoille> freakabcd: Nice to know _that_ is still there.
<_Thomas> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.10 (server iso) on my machine, and I thought I'd go for software RAID1, but after configuring the MD-devices they fail to show up in the partitioner?
<adaptr> !loopmount | padee
<nykkto> speedwolf: so it seems to be loaded, but not working :|
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loopmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !iso | padee
<ubotu> padee: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<adaptr> sillybotu
<freakabcd> ardchoille, ofcourse. ii just want it to be default
<_Thomas> So I can never assign any mountpoints to them
<Dagmar> LjL: You might actually be interested in the test case at the bottom of  http://homepages.cwi.nl/~aeb/std/hashexclam-1.html#ss1.4
<freakabcd> !iso > freakabcd
<benje> last chance no one for http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6387/ files list file for package `linux-restricted-modules-common' is missing final newline ? in dapper
<adaptr> _Thomas: that depends on how you configured RAID-1
<freakabcd> guys.. please use !trigger > nickname
<speedwolf> nykkto: it's the last thing I need for this to be a fully functioning install
<freakabcd> don;t use !trigger | nickname
<ardchoille> freakabcd: You can add that into you gnome menu with alacarte
<clearze2> /name clearzen
<speedwolf> nykkto: I've been working on it since 10am!
<freakabcd>  | pastes to the channel also!!
<clearze2> whoops
<adaptr> _Thomas: use LVM, assign each mirror the linux-raid type
<unop> sethk,  it's still in use on the BSDs i believe
<nykkto> speedwolf: it is 9:48 am here :p
<padee> well, actually i only want to mount an iso file... it is an english dictionnary meant for windows...
<mahound> nykkto, found it... smartctl says the drive doesn't support SMART
<_Thomas> adaptr: ah, so I need to put lvm on top of the md?
<_Thomas> adaptr: why?
<speedwolf> nykkto: ah, 3:51 pm here
<adaptr> _Thomas: that's the w3ay the Ubuntu partitioner does it, yes
<nykkto> mahound: oh, ack
<nykkto> mahound: I'm stuck then
<adaptr> _Thomas: because it works ?
<_Thomas> adaptr: but lvm didn't allow me to create a new volumegroup
<freakabcd> ardchoille, no i don;t want to.
<sethk> unop, it's available in the BSDs, but, as I said, I don't know anyone who still uses it.  Before zsh, there were scripts floating around that ksh had problems with, but zsh's sh compatibility mode is so good that using the original sh makes little sense.
<mahound> damn...
<_Thomas> (the lvm in ubuntu-installer, that is)
<soundray> mahound: have you made any progress?
<freakabcd> i want my desktop folder to open up in browser mode too!!
<nykkto> speedwolf: what card again?
<adaptr> _Thomas: *you* should not configure LVM - the installer will
<mahound> soundray, no
<Thug-N-Me> adaptr permission denied
<mahound> both ubuntu setup and parted hang
<freakabcd> gues i really need .gnome* erased. not like i have any special settings there
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: cat /etc/exports from the server - what does it say ?
<freakabcd> just need to add beryl stuff back onto startup
<unop> freakabcd,  i know i know -- but when it comes to _pasting_ i think people need to see it right then and there.. hence the | .. (i've been in this channel long enough you know)
<adaptr> freakabcd: then do so ?
<empiric> hi
<Thug-N-Me> adaptr /media/hdg1/movies 10.0.0.12(rw)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<speedwolf> nykkto: Belkin USB Wireless G F5D7051
<freakabcd> adaptr, well i was looking for a solution that wouldn't require me to *restart* X
<freakabcd> or log out and log back in
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: so you're allowing the server to connect to itself ?
<speedwolf> nykkto: uk version, that might have something to do with it
<Enselic> Is it /quit "Bye secondword" or /quit Bye secondword
<adaptr> freakabcd: chicken-and-egg impossible
<slippyr4> can anyone help me, i am really stuck here. I'm trying to move my root filesystem to an LVM logical volume.  everything is fine, except my initramfs never activates the volume group, so boot falls over cos it can't find the root filesystem. I'm then dropped into busybox, where i can activate the filesystems and from there everything works. why won't the initramfs activate my volume groups?
<eternal_p> hmmmm
<ElbridgeGerr1> Enselic: /quit Bye secondworld
<unop> sethk,  /bin/sh is used in every system administration script .. every startup script, emergency admin stuff, etc etc -- it's almost used ubiquitously for those purposes
<Thug-N-Me> adaptr what do you mean to itself ? 10.0.0.12 its the other machine im 10.0.0.6
<freakabcd> adaptr, no. it is possible. just the method is unknown at the moment
<unska_> how do i set the display picture in gaim? :o
<NaPsTeR> !ubotu dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Seveas> unska_, accounts -> add/edit
<willskills> unska_, Accounts > Edit
<benje> bye have a nice day
<willskills> ><
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: no, you posted the command to connect as mount 10.0.0.12:/share - so 10.0.0.12 is the *server*
<ardchoille> freakabcd: You use xchat?
<freakabcd> ardchoille, sure
<sethk> unop, what is used is the program pointed to by /bin/sh.  It is unusual, at least for people like me who have run unix for 40 years, to have /bin/sh pointing at the original bourne shell.
<adaptr> freakabcd: whatever you like
<adaptr> freakabcd: you'll have to exit your Gnome session, which is tantamount to logging out
<Enselic> ElbridgeGerr1: did it work?
<moyogo> hi
<sethk> unop, the bsd /bin/sh is not the original bourne shell
<adaptr> freakabcd: as long as you're inside the session, ~/.gnome will be locked
<ardchoille> freakabcd: Using irssi in a screens session, you can log in and out all you want, or even use tty1 for irc, and it doesn't affect irssi :)
<freakabcd> adaptr, yeah i'm aware
* nykkto fears UKlanders
<freakabcd> ardchoille, i'm aware of that too. i wish i was still using bitchx now
<unop> sethk,  never mind -- ive got what i wanted, thanks
<Thug-N-Me> adaptr well  now im in 10.0.0.6 and i would like to mount the shared folder from 10.0.0.12   so mount -t 10.0.0.12/test /media/test  isnt it ?
<moyogo> what should I do if apt-get gets an input/output error when reading the database?
* freakabcd still likes bitchx :)
<doojin> hmm
<ardchoille> freakabcd: :D
<Dagmar> moyogo: Stop, drop, and roll.
<Seveas> moyogo, panic
<doojin> xchat-gnome sucks
<freakabcd> anyway, back in a few mins
<moyogo> Dagmar: done that already
<yasi8h> my system's sound stops working all of a suddon when im in ubuntu... it just happens and then i can't play any music at all. the only way i can get it to work is going for a reboot. and this is happening all the time, do anyone know why is this happening???
<Seveas> Dagmar, no: it's either "stop, collaborate and listen" or "STOP! Hammertime!"
<unska_> Seveas, is it possible to see my own display picture like in the msn messenger view?
<moyogo> Seveas: getting there
<Seveas> unska_, no idea
<jussi01> doojin: gaims much better
<ardchoille> Seveas: hahahaha
<Seveas> moyogo, can you please pastebin the complete output?
<_Thomas> adaptr: So how should I do it, exactly?
<Dagmar> Seveas: Ah you saw the flowchart as well
<nykkto> speedwolf: hey do you know what chipset that has?
<_Thomas> adaptr: I tried this; http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<Seveas> Dagmar, yeah. Vanilla Ice vs. MC Hammer :)
<earthen> does anyone know why grub cannot read splash screens
<doojin> good
* Thug-N-Me such a shit
<_Thomas> adaptr: But I never get "RAID1 device" listed
<speedwolf> nykkto: it's a broadcom one, hang on I'll list it and find out
<adaptr> _Thomas: as soon as you're in the partitioner, delete all partition, and create one (1) linux auto-raid partition on each disk, then set up MD to make that a raid-1
<doojin> jussi01 : I think xchat is much better
<Thug-N-Me> adaptr so no clue how to do it ?
<doojin> jussi01 : xchat-gnome doesn't even display user list
<rylasasin_> hi all
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: you have no clue ?
<_Thomas> adaptr: Ok, and then what should I do?
<adaptr> _Thomas: that would be it
<Frogzoo> earthen: grub splash must be in the exact format required
<_Thomas> (because I tried that)
<Thug-N-Me> adaptr im asking you .. " have you got a clue " ?
<adaptr> _Thomas: what does the partitioner look like at that point ?
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: about what ?
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: I have many clues
<_Thomas> adaptr: I have all my physical disks listed, and then the partitions, but no RAID1-devices
<speedwolf> nykkto: it just says broadcom in lshw, are there any other ways of getting the info?
<earthen> Frogzoo, I have it in the .xpm.gz formatt
<Thug-N-Me> adaptr about what we just spoke ... nfs mount
<Thug-N-Me> dam
<_Thomas> adaptr: (like the one he has here;
<_Thomas> http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/ubuntu6.png
<_Thomas> )
<Seveas> earthen, and in 14 colors and the right size?
<_Thomas> I never get that
<adaptr> _Thomas: so you have just one partition on each drive that is listed as Linux autodetect RAID ?
<_Thomas> adaptr: Yepp
<nykkto> speedwolf: lsusb gimme the ID numbers
<unity> hi, just recently installed ubuntu and ran into a number of issues, hoping to iron them all out today. first on the list: when i do sudo apt-get update, i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6401/
<moyogo> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6400/
<earthen> Seveas, I'm not sure I've used a program to do it for me
<speedwolf> nykkto: ah yes, forgot, it's 050d:7051
<Seveas> unity, apt-get install gnupg
<adaptr> _Thomas: I have never read that howto - just did it naturally from server 6.06, and it *just worked* ...
<thcmonkey> gonna sound weird, but does anyone remember talking to me earlier in the day?
<adaptr> thcmonkey: your name might be a clue
<Seveas> moyogo, that's not nearly complete output...
<Frogzoo> earthen: try this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Splash_image_in_GRUB
<thcmonkey> what do you mean adaptr?
<earthen> Seveas, I've used  startup-manager
<_Thomas> adaptr: Ok, I could try downloading 6.06 also, but it's weird if they've changed things going from working to not working
<unity> Seveas: "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" <-- i assume i get this warning BECAUSE i haven't installed gnupg yet?
* willskills is away: out
<adaptr> _Thomas: agreed, and I don't see why you should either
<earthen> Frogzoo,  thanks for the link I'll check it out
<Sanne> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pc-62-30-149-134-hr.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<royel> how do I make my system update changes made in .bashrc?
<adaptr> _Thomas: but ti's hgard to tell without reading that howto and seeing exactly what you;re doing
<Seveas> royel, . .bashrc
<adaptr> royel: source ~/.bashrc
<Seveas> unity, that's plausible
<royel> Seveas: adaptr: ty
<nykkto> speedwolf: you are not the only one with problems on this device ;)
<Thug-N-Me> adaptr mount to NFS server '10.0.0.12' failed: server is down. how can it be down if nfs its running ?
<adaptr> unity: nope, that just means that you don't have a key for the repository
<Seveas> Thug-N-Me, is portmap installed and running?
<Dagmar> Thug-N-Me: It could easiliy mean that portmapper isn't running or something
<speedwolf> nykkto: no, I had thought that... it's just so CHEAP
<cc2k> how can i recover the etc folder? ^^
<unity> adaptr: and this is fixed how?
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: for the last time, you need to grant access to the *client*, and you're not doing that
<Seveas> cc2k, reinstall?
<Dagmar> cc2k: From your backup.  :)
<emet> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<cc2k> so its a reinstall then ^^
<ardchoille> I'll tell you, Dapper is rock solid and it's obvious to see that a lot of work was put into it. Those extra weeks they held onto it were worth the wait.
<emet> how do I fix this ?
<adaptr> unity: search the ubutu forum for repository keys, there are plenty of examples - but really, the repo you added should have come with a key
<Dagmar> cc2k: ...and every little thing you do destroys more and more of what you might have been able to recover from there.
<ardchoille> This has got to be the best Ubuntu release yet.
<Seveas> ardchoille, it is
<emet> what
<emet> fiesty ?
<moyogo> Seveas: it is all
<cc2k> k ty Dagmar
<emet> yah the alpha is pretty stable
<cc2k> will do a reinstall then Dagmar
<emet> I just can't get the ATI binary driver to work !!
<moyogo> Seveas: here's another example: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6405/
<emet> it does : Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<AlexC_> Morning all,
<emet> when I do fglrxinfo
<javb> hi people. i was hsving prblem with audiojack on my system (ubuntu edgy) by googling, i upgraded ALSA compiling it from alsa-project.org ... i SOLVED the porblem, but 2 days later i upgraded my kernel using ubuntu repositories.. just did it right now..
<Seveas> moyogo, sudo strace apt-get check
<javb> i have the same problem again.
<Seveas> moyogo, and pastebin the output of that
<javb> should it recompile the drivers ? ?  :s
<adaptr> moyogo: looks like you have a corrupted package system
<Sanne> I'm going to partition a 160GB IDE disk with hda1: ntfs for Windows 2000, and hda2: logical partition that contains some ext3/swap partitions for ubuntu and also two fat32 partitions for data exchange. I'm confused about the best partition id for hda2: 05, 0f or 85. Can anybody recommend? Partition type ref here: http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/partitions/partition_types-1.html
<Seveas> javb, most likely
<Jussi01> javab: yep, probably
<adaptr> Sanne: just create a logical partition from within any partitioning program, and it wil be set for you
<adaptr> *extended, even
<Sanne> correction: hda2: extended partition that contains logical partitions
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<doojin> Uhu, I installed ubuntu
<emet> why is ATI so lame
<unity> Seveas: ah, i see the problem. i was getting those errors because the date was 1989
<javb> let me do it then.. (fingers crossed)
<doojin> Installing ubuntu is as easy as installing windows
<Seveas> unity, LOL
<moyogo> adaptr: is there a way to fix that, or start from scratch?
<emet> is there no way to get an ATI card to work with beryl or something /
<gxr|sleep> what version of linux would this be (i.e. linux 9, linux 8)
<Sanne> adaptr: I'm using cfdisk from the live cd, that gives me the choice to set the partition type.
<Thug-N-Me> adaptr how will i do that ?
<Seveas> you don't need to reset the date in ubuntu to avoid license issues ;)
<adaptr> moyogo: listen to Seveas -check if it is broken or another problem
<AlexC_> gxr|sleep: latest version of linux is 2.6.20
<Frogzoo> emet: beryl is still beta atm - give it time
<oKtosiTe> Whenever I connect a gamepad (Thrustmaster dual trigger force/Speedlink 6xxx) I get a message "No configuration chosen from 1 choice" While on Gentoo (my own kernel) I get "configuration #1 chosen from one choice" - what am I missing?
<AlexC_> emet: I run Beryl on an ATI X800xt
<emet> Frogzoo, it's not beryls fault I don't have 3d acelleratioN !!
<adaptr> Sanne: then you're already too far - you need to specify that earlier
<freakabcd> ok wtf!!
<emet> cause I can't get fglrx to provide it
<adaptr> Sanne: any reason for not using gparted ?
<freakabcd> how the hell did it remember my session settings?
<Seveas> freakabcd, magic
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: what is the IP of your server, and what is your client ?
<freakabcd> i removed all .gnome* .gtk* .nautilus*
<Sanne> adaptr: I never used it - would you recommend it?
<Frogzoo> freakabcd: sys -> prefs -> session
<Seveas> freakabcd, .gconf?
<adaptr> Sanne: of course, using cfdisk when you have gaprted available is like... uugh
<freakabcd> and the freaking thing remembered the nautilus spatial crap. and even started beryl!!
<ardchoille> freakabcd: ~/.gconf is where you gconf settings are stored.
<freakabcd> how the heck?
<gxr|sleep> I'm trying to see if my sound card drivers will be compatible before I install, and it asks what OS am I running
<nykkto> speedwolf: check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-315745.html
<freakabcd> Seveas, yeah all .gconf .gconfd
<Frogzoo> freakabcd: you need to remove those while gdm is not running
<freakabcd> how the heck did it remember??
<Seveas> freakabcd, btw !language :)
<emet> AlexC_, what driver package do you use ?
<unity> 18 Feb 11:06:50 ntpdate[4736] : step time server 198.72.72.10 offset 540656693.146823 sec
<freakabcd> Frogzoo, which gdm is not running? what for
<AlexC_> emet: fglrx
<Sanne> adaptr: heh... when I started with linux, there were only fdisk and cfdisk. I'm just unfamiliar with those gui partitioning tools.
<freakabcd> gdm has got nothing to do with this iirc
<speedwolf> nykkto: I was just reading that, not getting much out of it at the moment though
<AlexC_> emet: fglrx and XGL, works fine...though I'd rather be running AIGLX with nVidia :P
<adaptr> freakabcd: nautilus settings are in /.gnome-private, or something, or perhaps gnome2
<GrimSleeper> I just installed ubuntu, and then updated, now my admin password doesnt work?
<adaptr> freakabcd: gtk2, even
<thcmonkey> can ubuntu untar as redhat does?
<freakabcd> Seveas, yeah sorry. i'm frustrated beyond my expectations!
<gxr|sleep> I'm trying to see if my sound card drivers will be compatible before I install, and it asks what OS am I running
<Frogzoo> freakabcd: gnome keeps that cached
<AlexC_> !repeat | gxr|sleep
<ubotu> gxr|sleep: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<emet> AlexC_, yah but I can't even do XGL cause I have NO 3d acceleration for some reason
<Seveas> freakabcd, then take a relaxing walk :)
<adaptr> Sanne: then perhaps Ubuntu is.. not for you ? :)
<Thug-N-Me> adaptr why are you saying server and client ?   there are two computer on the same network ... both ubuntu .. one its 10.0.0.6 and the other 10.0.0.12 ... both have a shared directory named " test " and both have /media/test  i tried to mount it both ways , none worked
* ardchoille hands freakabcd a cup of Oregon Chai
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: because that is how NFS works
<AlexC_> emet: have you followed the guide on the Beryl Wiki? I've had this a few times, I don't know what caues it - I usualy give up and reinstall Ubuntu lol
<Seveas> Thug-N-Me, pastebin your /etc/exports from .12
<ploom> omk
<Music_Shuffle> Ugh.
<AlexC_> glx|sleep what options does it give you?
<padee> ubotu: how do i define a mountpoint? i just created a folder in /mnt and i typed sudo mount -loop myisofile.iso /mnt/newfolder  but nothing happened
<Music_Shuffle> How do I...revert to a previous kernel? =/
<Seveas> !bot | padee
<ubotu> padee: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<AlexC_> padee: Ubotu is a bot
<nykkto> speedwolf: it looks like there is no fix, other than new hardware for that listing
<Sanne> adaptr: it is, I *love* the ease of setup things. I'll just test gparted, thanks for your help. :)
<ardchoille> padee: ubotu is a bot
<adaptr> Seveas: he already did, and it looked like he is allowing access from 10.0.0.12 to 10.0.0.12 - rather lacking in functionality
<Frogzoo> freakabcd: hit ctrl alt fr - sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop - remove the ~/.gnome2  ~/.gnome - sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<emet> AlexC_, it might be driver regression .. I have the newest versions of the fglrx driver and they are broke, but the older ones used to work fine
<padee> what????
<padee> a bot???
<bulmer> where does ubuntu sets the configuration for remembering such as pictures viewed? under .thumbnails
<Seveas> adaptr, ah ok, missed that paste ;)
<padee> what de f****
<AlexC_> padee: yes, a bot - not a human :P
<speedwolf> nykkto: so I'm on a hiding to nothing with this card at the moment then?
<moyogo> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6406/ there's the strace
<rylasasin_> hey everyone whats up again? wow I haven't used linux since last years classes
<AlexC_> hello, rylasasin_
<jussi01> padee: the computer... :D
<freakabcd> Frogzoo, so running gdm freaking keeps the user prefs in cache?
<speedwolf> nykkto: maybe I should just buy a more commonly supported card
<Frogzoo> bulmer: yar
<freakabcd> thats some weird stuff
<adaptr> speedwolf: what card ?
<padee> jesus.... this is the 21. century... where's the enterprise? ;)
<rylasasin_> lol windows finally broke on me.
<Frogzoo> freakabcd: it's faster that way
<Thug-N-Me> Seveas this is the one from 10.0.0.6 /media/hdg1/test 10.0.0.12(rw) george(rw)        and this is the one from 10.0.0.12  /media/hdg2/test 10.0.0.6(rw) thug(rw)
<bulmer> Frogzoo: what is yar?
<knoppi1> hey i have question
<gxr|sleep> It gives me ( Linux 8.0, Linux 9.0, Enterprise Linux 3, SuSE Linux ES 9, SuSE Linux ES 10, Enterprise Linux 4 ()
<freakabcd> huh? ok i'll try that once i guess
<Frogzoo> bulmer: yar = yes
<AlexC_> !ask | knoppi1
<ubotu> knoppi1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<speedwolf> adaptr: Belkin USB Wireless 5D7051
<freakabcd> bulmer, yar = yes == yesh
<Music_Shuffle> How do I...revert to a previous kernel that's not listed in the GRUB menu? Anyone?
<quaal> ardchoille, i found a writeup on making electricsheep the background http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2174563
<ssbm> hello everyone, I need help Setting up my Netgear MA521 Wireless card in xubuntu. Does anyone know how to do it
<quaal> if you use it
<knoppi1> Alexc i i'm running knoppix from pen drive
<emet> AlexC_, how long you think before ATI add support for AIGLX extensions ?
<freakabcd> damn, logging off again
<Seveas> emet, a few years...
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: an NFS share is not like a windows share.. you have to use the full pathname
<AlexC_> emet: haha yeah, like Seveas said
<knoppi1> AlexC but i wan to save the updates in the pen drive not from the ramdrive
<GrimSleeper> Anyone know how to turn my icons for the panel menus?
<adaptr> speedwolf: ew - wouldn't touch that stuff with a 10-footer
<knoppi1> Alexc could you help.
<manligfe> Hey guys, I have a somewhat annoying issue. For some reason Xorg uses between 25 and 50% of my CPU constantly... I've been trying to find the cause but without success, I'm running edgy on an AMD 3500+ and with an ATI radeon x600 card and thus with the fglrx driers. Any suggestions are welcome
<bulmer> Frogzoo: oh okay..you know which config file to set remembering or not remembering pictures viewed and it is stored under ~/.thumbnails ?
<padee> I still didnt figure out mounting my iso-file problem
<AlexC_> knoppi1: my name is AlexC_ not AlexC. Ask you'requestion to everyone, not just me.
<Seveas> moyogo, i see this in the strace: read(6, 0x80880c2, 26718)               = -1 EIO (Input/output error)
<codecaine> hi when you login to ubuntu xession how does it automatic mount the harddrives on the desktop for you? where can I disable and enable them?
<speedwolf> adaptr: I wasn't intending on going Linux when I bought it, it was cheap and it worked under XP
<Thug-N-Me> adaptr you mean mont -t nfs 10.0.0.12:/home/george/test /media/test ?
<Seveas> moyogo, that might mean your harddisk is broken/dying
<knoppi1> AlexC_ ok can you help
<jussi01> ssbum: does it have a broadcomm chipset?
<ardchoille> quaal: That's cool. But, I won't be using beryl :)
<Frogzoo> bulmer: I have no idea how to stop all pics getting thumbnailed
<arunkumaran> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: yes, I mean that that cannot and will not work
<gxr|sleep> AlexC_, It gives me ( Linux 8.0, Linux 9.0, Enterprise Linux 3, SuSE Linux ES 9, SuSE Linux ES 10, Enterprise Linux 4 (
<af_> hi to all
<bulmer> Frogzoo: okay..thanks
<michi_> hi guys, how do i get my usb microphone - logitech - to work ?
<AlexC_> knoppi1: ask you're question to everyone, if I know of a way to help you - I will =)
<Music_Shuffle> codecaine, /etc/fstab
<adaptr> speedwolf: understandable, but rather a mess now, eh ? :)
<quaal> ardchoille, ah ok
<manligfe> Anyoe
<Seveas> moyogo, as a temporary solution: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*ubuntu* && sudo apt-get update
<moyogo> Seveas: is there anyway to rewrite or start the db from scratch?
<Hedegaard> heyy.... an external hard drive questions - i think i might have removed it wrong - hence i can no longer mount it (it's ntfs)  - $logfile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0) -- what do about it ? :)
<Thug-N-Me> adaptr how will the users now the full path then from the other machine ? they prob only know the share name .. this is stupid
<af_> may put a simple X session (like what startx  does) at boot time?
<nykkto> speedwolf: yah it seems that one just does not work (yet)
<Seveas> moyogo, but please do investigate the health of your disk
<knoppi1> i have knoppix installed in pen drive and i want it to save the data in the pen drive no to ramdrive
<AlexC_> gxr|sleep: I've never heard of Linux 9 or 9 =\ ... If it works with those other distros, it most probably will work in Ubuntu (but it also may not)
<knoppi1> some one here.
<Hedegaard> what to do about it even :)
<speedwolf> adaptr: not a mess really, just unsupported even with the latest ndis, I guess I'll just have to wait
<codecaine> I don't see how it makes the shortcuts on the desktop though
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: because you ( the sysadmin) will tell them the share name, presumably
<abhinay> My memory stick got currupted, how can i fix it ?  iam getting this error : Error: Unable to open /dev/sdb1 - unrecognised disk label
<knoppi1> it is like UBuntu but some more commands
<ardchoille> knoppi1: I believe you're in the wrong channel for that.
<speedwolf> nykkto: yeah, was thinking that, just have to wait and see if it comes up later
<Music_Shuffle> Nobody can explain to me how I can revert to a previous kernel that -did- work with the Nvidia drivers? :(
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: in NFS, the entire path *is* the share name
<kitche> knoppi1: ask in the #knoppix channel this is for ubuntu
<Seveas> abhinay, format it
<yasi8h> hey people! i have some problems with my sound, it gets stuck after some 20 mins of use then i have to restart the comp to get it back to working,, any help on this?
<Thug-N-Me> adaptr even with the full share path ... " doesnt work "
<Thug-N-Me> mount: 10.0.0.12:/test failed, reason given by server: Permission denied
<knoppi1> kitche they there don;t speak
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: if you find this ugly, you can allow symlinking and symlinkk the share to something under /media, or /nfs
<abhinay> Seveas: how ?
<Frogzoo> Hedegaard: best bet - boot it under doze
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: you're not showing actual output and commandlines... not useful
<Seveas> abhinay, mkfs.fat32 /dev/sdsomething
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: umm how many kernels do you have showing up under /boot ?
<Hedegaard> Frogzoo, Going to be very difficult ;) any other solution ?
<Seveas> knoppi1, that doesn't mean this is a knoppix channel...
<Music_Shuffle> bulmer, 2.
<AlexC_> knoppi1: this is and always will be Ubuntu support, just because Knoppix may not be as busy doesn't mean it's ok to ask in here
<ssbm> does anyone know how to setup a Wireless card with the RealTek 8180L chipset
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: by definition, NFS will connect to a share with the current user - if that user is not the same under the other box, you will have problems when connecting to a users' home directory
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: pick the older one then? modify your menu.lst to reflect it
<cbx33> if I wanted to create my own apt repo for some private pacakges
<slippyr4> can anyone help me, i am really stuck here. I'm trying to move my root filesystem to an LVM logical volume.  everything is fine, except my initramfs never activates the volume group, so boot falls over cos it can't find the root filesystem. I'm then dropped into busybox, where i can activate the filesystems and from there everything works. why won't the initramfs activate my volume groups?
<knoppi1> Seveas ehhhh,only question
<cbx33> how would I go abotu it~;/
<Music_Shuffle> And the first, I can't even get into X with (the later one), and the second...is the one I'm using now, but everything is unstable beyond belief.
<Music_Shuffle> bulmer, ^
<knoppi1> i know
<nykkto> speedwolf: oh I missed some thing, I wonder if you need to try a differnet version of ndiswrapper.  go to the ndiswrapper web site and search for the ID string, I and try one of the listed wrapper versinos
<Thug-N-Me> adaptr all you are saying doesnt help me at all
<knoppi1> but if someone can tell that.
<AlexC_> knoppi1: #knoppix
<rylasasin_> hmmm if counterstrike works well enough with wine I might just stick with linux :P
<Thug-N-Me> adaptr shareing directorys shouldnt be that hard
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: oh well, if you've done upgrades maybe those caused your issues..i dont know how to resolve those
<big_head> hello
<Seveas> cbx33, grab falcon from my repo - it's very easy to use :)
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: unless you can explain sufficiently what you are doing and what the result is, how do you expect anybody to helpo you ?
<AlexC_> Hi,
<cbx33> ryanakca, I use CS:Source with wine
<knoppi1> AlexC_ im in the channel and no one talk
<cbx33> Seveas, hehe thought you'd know how to do it
<Music_Shuffle> bulmer, right, is there any way to...-undo- them? =/
<cbx33> seeing as you have one :p
<jussi01> rylasasin: counterstrike runs nice with crossover..not sure about wine
<AlexC_> knoppi1: that does not mean it's ok to ask the question here, this is Ubuntu support, _not_ knoppix support.
<Thug-N-Me> adaptr yeah whatever ... samba seems to be a lot easyer
<abhinay> Seveas: thank you :)
<rylasasin_> Cbx33: how well does it work?
<cbx33> jussi01, CS:Source works fine under wine
<Music_Shuffle> bulmer, especially since I'm not even sure which was the problematic one to begin with.
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: and it isn't hard - if you would use the Ubuntu GUI tools for it
<cbx33> I get 4-50 fps
<cbx33> 40-50
<knoppi1> AlexC_: ok i have installed UBUntu pen drive and want to save data to usb no to ramdrive
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: whatever, eh ? /plonked, byebye
<cbx33> on 1024x768
<jussi01> cbx33: excellent, nice to hear
<cbx33> with pretty much most settings on high
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: nope, i have not learned those yet, to dis-upgrade or un-upgrade(?)
<cbx33> I do have a pretty nice machine
<GrimSleeper> I'd like to set my time, but ubuntu is not accepting my password.
<cbx33> but nothing out of the ordinary
<cbx33> Seveas, does falcon have a url?
<KoCeTo> hi
<AlexC_> hi
<adaptr> GrimSleeper: sudo date not working ?
<KoCeTo> kak si
<KoCeTo> :)
<bulmer> GrimSleeper you can not log on at all?
<Seveas> cbx33, not atm, but it has a pdf with detailed instructions
<cbx33> bascsailyl I'll be creating it on my machine then uploading it via ftp
<Music_Shuffle> bulmer, well, I'd rather -not- fly forward into Feisty just yet, and I don't think you can undo...is there any way to move / to its own partition separate from the main one?
<cbx33> will falcon be ok for that?
<jussi01> !hi KoCeTo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi koceto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> cbx33, falcon can do scp/rsync uploads natively
<Dagmar> Music_Shuffle: *kofkof* / *is* the main partition
<cbx33> Seveas, nice
<padee> tnx all
* cbx33 goes to get
<GrimSleeper> Im at the desktop, but it ask for my admin password.
<cbx33> did you write it?
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: you can always have a partition assigned to /boot separate from / and separate from /usr
<freakabcd> ok what the hell is going on
<Seveas> cbx33, yes
<AlexC_> GrimSleeper: no, it asks for your user password
<cbx33> thoguht so
<cbx33> is it on LP as a product?
<Seveas> yup
<cbx33> so if I fin a bug I can submit it?
<freakabcd> i stopped gdm, got rid of the directories/conf files
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> not that I will
<adaptr> !language | freakabcd
<ubotu> freakabcd: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cbx33> hehe
<freakabcd> then even rebooted the machine!
<Music_Shuffle> Dagmar, yes yes, I realize. Except...my /home is far too large %-wise to copy it to its own partition, hence...I can't shift it across, I don't think..can I?
<freakabcd> adaptr, hell is not family friendly ?
<adaptr> !pill | freakabcd
<rylasasin_> yeah I had a windows machine with dual 6800gs es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pill - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GrimSleeper> I mean for setting the time.
<Seveas> freakabcd, hell is too warm ;)
<adaptr> freakabcd: it's unnecessary
<moyogo> Seveas: that worked thanks
<AlexC_> GrimSleeper: yes, it's asking for your user password
<cbx33> Seveas, what's your repo again?
<Dagmar> Music_Shuffle: You've not started trying to compress it all?
<freakabcd> well, for a few of us i guess
<Seveas> !seveas > cbx33
<Sanne> cbx33: dunno if somebody already answered: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocalAptGetRepository and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<clearze2> can someone tell me what exactly apt-spy does?
<Music_Shuffle> Dagmar, compress like...with Ark or whatever the little archiving tool is called?
<rylasasin_> though either windows or the hard drive failed me... (It stalls at the windows loading screen, the black one with the windows logo and the blue bar) so i'm using my school project as a computer
<freakabcd> anyway. ardchoille you are not going to believe what i am going to screenshot now
<adaptr> Music_Shuffle: you need at least $HOME$ space free to move it, yes
<Seveas> clearze2, it installs spyware
<cbx33> thanks Sanne
<freakabcd> wait a minute or so.
<Sanne> cbx33: you're welcome
* tont hello at all
<ardchoille> freakabcd: oooohhhh, I wanna see.. I wanna see!
<Music_Shuffle> adaptr, yeah, 300/320 are full, that's not happening :P
<adaptr> Music_Shuffle: and no space left on /, either ?
<cbx33> Seveas, does falcon handle deb-src and deb?
<GrimSleeper> hmm what happends if you don't have a administrative password?
<Seveas> cbx33, of course
<Music_Shuffle> adaptr, the drive in total has 22of 320 free, but unless I can get everything magically working again program-wise, this, me thinks, is going to take a reinstall.
<adaptr> GrimSleeper: you never have one - use your own password
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: start in /tmp for stuff you can remove, get a new cdrom disk ready to transfer your files there
<AlexC_> GrimSleeper: you don't need one. When Ubuntu asks for a password it asks for you're user password.
<_Thomas> adaptr: Ok, I think I've found a bug in the installer
<AlexC_> GrimSleeper: like I've said 3 times :P
<hagabaka> /etc/mime.types has text/x-python, while KDE has application/x-python. which one is correct?
<adaptr> _Thomas: :(
<Seveas> cbx33, go to http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl - all html is autogenerated by falcon
<cbx33> Seveas, what section is it in?
<Seveas> extras
<GrimSleeper> Doesnt seem to be working now...
<moyogo> Seveas: should I do a fsck?
<rylasasin> i'm thinking though if it handles counterstrike good enogh (if it lags i'll just add in one of those 6800s I mentioned) I might just stick with this system
<Seveas> !falcon | cbx33
<ubotu> cbx33: falcon: Falcon repository creator. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy-seveas), package size 175 kB, installed size 508 kB
<Seveas> moyogo, that'd be wise
<cbx33> thanks
<Seveas> and maybe even a low-level check
<freakabcd> !paste > freakabcd
<bulmer> Sevears whats the command for low level checks?
<_Thomas> adaptr: Because when I entered the busybox shell, and created those two md-devices as md1 and md2 (md0 is already busy with a raid5 not completely rebuilt, and can therefore not be mounted), they appeared in the partition-manager and I could add swap and / to them
<rinman> hi, have a small problem. when I login with SSH some chars are replaced by '' or similar. guess this is char-set config problem, but is it on the client or server side and where do i change the setting?
<bulmer> Seveas whats the command for low level checks?
<Seveas> bulmer, good question ;)
<adaptr> Music_Shuffle: 220GB free ? so what 's the problem ? copy /home over to wherever you have that much space, remove /home, put /home on own partition, move contents back over, re-install system without touching /home....
<_Thomas> adaptr: So it's the part for creating md-devices that bugs, it seems
<Ulti2001> hey guy
<BreakDecks> apt-get doesn't work.  No matter what I do, it tries to install Samba, and gives me this:
<BreakDecks> subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<BreakDecks> Errors were encountered while processing:
<BreakDecks>  /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu3.2_i386.deb
<BreakDecks> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<AlexC_> !paste | BreakDecks
<ubotu> BreakDecks: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<adaptr> _Thomas: okay, but yoou're past it noo ? congrats!
<Music_Shuffle> adaptr, no no, not 220 free. 22 free of 320 is what I said :(
<TN_> what program do i use to stream nasa tv using dapper
<_Thomas> adaptr: Yeah, formatting and stuff now :)
<Seveas> BreakDecks, pastebin the *complete* output please
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: start in /tmp for stuff you can remove, get a new cdrom disk ready to transfer your files there
<adaptr> Music_Shuffle: oh.., well, what you *wrote* was "220 f320"...
<Ulti2001> guys i a complete new to linux but i am learning alot
<emet> does "sudo" work with GTK+ and Qt apps as of Edgy ?
<Ulti2001> right now i am trying to install gyachi
<Music_Shuffle> adaptr, oh, that was an o, wasn't it? From the 'of' that I butchered. >.>
<adaptr> emet: use gksudo or gksu
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<Seveas> emet, or kdesu :)
<Ulti2001> and i have the *.dep file but i can't install it because it depends on another file
<Ulti2001> i was wondering how i get that file
<freakabcd> ardchoille, adaptr watch and try to shed a tear for me, would you? http://img164.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nautilusposdl0.jpg
<adaptr> Ulti2001: presuming you mean "deb", use aptitude instead of apt-get
<GrimSleeper> Okay I'll be back later.
<Music_Shuffle> bulmer, Right...but that's not going to free up the 200+ I have locked up as movie files.
<vjacob> hey ubuntu users, sorry for the non-related question, but do any of you know general site where bloggers are paid for their blogging?
<adaptr> !spam | vjacob
<ubotu> vjacob: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<ardchoille> freakabcd: OUCH!
<Seveas> vjacob, offtopic talk elsewhere
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: you have a cdrom attached? you can move it there noh?
<AlexC_> adaptr: no, its not in the repos so you apt-get/apttitude
<freakabcd> ardchoille, this is a fresh start!
<freakabcd> unbelievable
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: you have a writable* cdrom attached? you can move it there noh?
<Sanne> Ulti2001: try first to install from the official repositories with apt/synaptic/aptitude, then the dependencies will be got for you. See here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<ardchoille> freakabcd: Indeed.
<BreakDecks> apt-get problem:  http://pastebin.com/883707
<Music_Shuffle> And there's no way to move / to the empty space I have left and use this partition as /home?
<ablyss> emet: it works but it's recommended for you to use gksu or kdesu when running UI apps
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@197.Red-80-59-135.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@197.Red-80-59-135.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
<adaptr> freakabcd: what should I do with that ?
<Seveas> hmmm....
<freakabcd> man, i guess my dapper->edgy transition was more messed up than i had imagined :(
<ardchoille> freakabcd: Did you happen to back up $HOME recently? You can restore settings from it.
<vjacob> seveas: thank you
<Music_Shuffle> bulmer, Uhh...each file's 350, soo 2 per disk, take a -lot- of disks, and I lack a DVD writer in this PC =/
<moyogo> Seveas: is ok to do fsck now, or should i do after booting in recovery mode?
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: I asked you about using a cdrom or DVD to write
<freakabcd> adante, note the absolute lack of options on the right pane?
<freakabcd> ardchoille, no i did not.
<adaptr> freakabcd: not really, I never use it
<ardchoille> freakabcd: There's something to be said for tarring up $HOME on a daily basis :)
<Seveas> moyogo, better to do it from a live cd, that way it can also fix errors if it finds any
<Sasa> I have two questions that are bothering me: 1. I still cannot connect to my WPA wireless network, and 2. which would be the best application for ripping DVD's (I own them, of course)
* adaptr does not love nautilus
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: you have another computer? you can transfer it over?
<freakabcd> maybe this is kde finally giving me a call
<Seveas> Sasa, what kind of wifi card?
<ardchoille> freakabcd: If you get tired of nautilus, gnome-commander is quite nice
<adaptr> ardchoille: everything that could be said for it will quickly fall to pieces when your $HOME is 100GB+
<freakabcd> ardchoille, i don;t care about settings much. except the blender setings and some other software i really use and my data
<clearze2>  Sasa: For DVD's I would use acidrip
<Sasa> seveas: dell truemobile...it's a dell laptop
<Seveas> Sasa, do you know which chipset?
<ardchoille> adaptr: Yikes! My $HOME never gets over 10Mb, maybe you need another hard drive as storage?
<Music_Shuffle> bulmer, the other PC has a 160, with a DVD writer, if that becomes what I -have- to do, but is there no..other way to juggle the partitions? =/
<TN_> how do i get media streams,with dapper
<adaptr> 570 Ultra ! oops, sorry - too enthousiastic there...
<adaptr> ardchoille: neither doe smine, but I'm just saying
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: i would rather save it to the other computer first to ensure safety of data you have..
<richee> ardchoille: Hi I hope u remember me
<richee> long time !
<Sasa> seveas: p4
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: if you have only 22Megs left..you cant do much
<adaptr> Sasa: P4 is not a chipset
<freakabcd> well.. i guess its time to try out kde. back in a moment
<Seveas> Sasa, I mean which wifi chipset :)
<Music_Shuffle> 22 gigs*
<ardchoille> richee: Hi! Long time :)
<Sasa> pentium four
<richee> Folks I am getting this error when I do a sudo apt-get update
<richee> Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<richee> Reading package lists... Done
<richee> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Music_Shuffle> So I have enough room to sorta play around, jus tnot...very much.
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: that should be plenty enuff
<Sasa> seveas, give me an example
<AlexC_> !paste | richee
<ubotu> richee: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<{Nathan}> Whenever I try to apt anything, I get this error message -- http://rafb.net/p/FoC3fN39.html
<charles> hi is there a way to get a S3 VT8375 ProSavage8 card to work with beryl?
<adaptr> Music_Shuffle: so your /home is like... 250 GB or so ? that's scary
<Seveas> Sasa, is the laptop connected right now (with a cable)?
<Sasa> yes
<Music_Shuffle> adaptr, yeah, I'm like the poster child for putting /home on a separate partition at this point ;P
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: paste your df -h  somewhere were we can see
<Seveas> Sasa, then open a terminal, type lspci and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Seveas> !paste | richee
<ubotu> richee: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<richee> oh ok
<ablyss> i put my $HOME on a seperate xfs partition
<adaptr> Music_Shuffle: actually, you're like the lost, demented, abused god-son of NOT PUTTING YOUR MP3/Pr0n on your $HOME drive :)
<henriw156> Could someone help me. My ither PC is installing Ubuntu but on step 5 it freeses
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: there  !paste | Music_Shuffle
<pepe_lucho> P3L|C4N0: pajarraco!!
<Music_Shuffle> Rofllll
<Seveas> adaptr, :p
<Spee_Der> Hello world.
<adaptr> Seveas: what the ?
<Seveas> hi Spee_Der
<Music_Shuffle> adaptr, that too, 'cept this isn't at all :(
<Sasa> seveas....sorry I'm a gui person...linux noob, where can I find the terminal
<bulmer> henriw156: whats the step 5? i cant remember whats being asked there
<Music_Shuffle> Sasa, alt-f2, gnome-terminal
<adaptr> Seveas: it falls over the p-word ?
<Spee_Der> Nice to see you again Seveas.
<Seveas> Sasa, applications -> accessories
<ardchoille> Seveas is in a good mood I see :)
<richee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6413/
<Sasa> sweet, thank you
<henriw156> umm its when it prepares the disk space
<richee> I am getting this error
<GrimSleeper> How do you play divx in ubuntu
<{Nathan}> henriw156, how much memory do you have?
<Seveas> !divx | GrimSleeper
<ubotu> GrimSleeper: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jahid> hi, when i'm trying to open pdf file, its opening in "pdf viewer". and i cant edit pdf file there. can anyone tell me how can edit pdf file?
<ablyss> bascially created the xfs partition, copied my my $HOME directory to it, set the correct permissions, told /etc/fstab to mount it, rebooted
<richee> I guess something wrong with my /etc/apt/sources.list
<GrimSleeper> thx
<henriw156> im not shure but its an old pc.
<Seveas> jahid, install windows and adobe acrobat
<henriw156> if you mean HD space then 4 GIG
<bulmer> henriw156: what is it complaining about?  not recognizing your hard disk?
<rylasasin> hey is there a plugin for widescreen support?
<GrimSleeper> !divx
<nagyv> anyone using prevu here? I would like to build frozen bubble v2, but it depends on libsdl-pango-dev, what builds fine with prevu, but is not found when I would like to build frozen bubble.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jahid> Seveas, install windos means?
<{Nathan}> henriw156, you should try the alternative install disk, it requires 196 or more mb of ram or it will crash.
<henriw156> no it just has the spin icon
<Seveas> jahid, i mean "install windows"
<{Nathan}> henriw156, the alt install does not have this bug
<Seveas> that OS from microsoft
<bulmer> henriw156: also prefend your responses with the nick so it can not be missed
<henriw156> ok
<AlexC_> Seveas: is it not possible to edit PDF's in Linux?!
<richee> anyone can afford to help ?
<AlexC_> !anyone | richee
<ubotu> richee: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jahid> Seveas, you means the OS? but i am in Ubuntu. and i want to edit pdf in Ubuntu
<Seveas> AlexC_, there is no adobe acobat for linux
<adaptr> AlexC_: not to my knowledge
<car_> yes is possible
<henriw156> bulmer: how big is the alternate CD
<{Nathan}> henriw156, it's the same size as the normal one
<Music_Shuffle> bulmer, http://pastebin.ca/362190
<Seveas> AlexC_, many apps can export to pdf, but a native 'pdf editor' isn't really available
<emet> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bulmer> AlexC_: you can convert it to ps and then modify postscript ?
<henriw156> dang
<richee> AlexC_: getting this error dude http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6413/
<henriw156> oh well
<henriw156> *start downloadin*
<Sasa> seveas
<Sasa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6415/
<AlexC_> richee: I can't help sorry, busy :P
<emet> apt-get install wine
<jahid> can anyone tell me how can i edit pdf file in Ubuntu?
<richee> AlexC_: :p muahahahahaha !
<emet> then wine acrobat.exe
<LordKeiden> how do i add me to another group? the gui in gnome control center doesn't list the group i want to be a part of.
<adaptr> emet: hardly.. how about buyt acrobat, ($100+), install it on wine, grumble and bitch for a few hours, and *then* run wine acrobat.exe
<freakabcd> uh..
<henriw156> bulmer: could you send me a bit torrent link to the .iso file?
<emet> lol
<Seveas> Sasa, ah... broadcom crapola
<bulmer> AlexC_: you can convert it to ps and then modify the postscript result ?
<richee> LordKeiden: I guess trying using usermod -G
<Seveas> Sasa, search for broadcom on help.ubuntu.com
<AlexC_> bulmer: what?
<richee> LordKeiden: see the options
<Sasa> ok
<adaptr> bulmer: then it won't be "editing PDF" anymore
<freakabcd> looks weird after coming back to kde after a very long vacation in gnome
<bulmer> henriw156: i dont know where to get that, you may need to google
<car_> PDFEdit for unix
<Seveas> LordKeiden, sudo adduser username_here groupname_here
<adaptr> LordKeiden: man gpasswd
<car_> http://pdfedit.petricek.net/pdfedit.index_e
<merlin2049er> hey, my xwindows failed to load.  what do i do now?
<bulmer> AlexC_: yes it would not be editing direct PDF but once you have a postscript you can convert back to pdf noh?
<adaptr> Seveas: that has never worked.. he doesn't want to create a *user*
<ablyss> LordKeiden: for a single file you can do 'sudo chown group1:group2 <file>
<Seveas> adaptr, "adduser user group" doesn't create a user :)
<emet> adaptr, Acrobat has a "SIlver" rating on WINE appDB, not bad
<Ulti2001> hey guys i install gynachi but it depends on libgpgme11 does anyone know how to install this
<AlexC_> bulmer: I have no idea, jahid is the one who wanted to know how to edit PDF's
<Seveas> adaptr, read the manpage of adduser before looking silly ;)
<adaptr> Seveas: since when ? more *buntu "anti-generalisations" ?
<bulmer> AlexC_: oh okay...hope he is reading
<Sasa> seveas, could you please provide the search link
<henriw156> bulmer: what version should i get 6.10 or 6.06
<Seveas> adaptr, since debian implemented it eons ago
<Seveas> adaptr, don't confuse adduser and useradd
<bulmer> henriw156: am using 6.06..
<ardchoille> adaptr: sudo adduser user group  <- adds an existing user to an existing group
<adaptr> Seveas: I never look silly.. I punish those wh omake me :)
<Sasa> help.ubuntu.com doesn't give me  a search button
<BreakDecks> http://pastebin.com/883707  Sorry for reposting, but this is an issue I cannot seem to resolve.  It happens with anything I try to install
<Seveas> adaptr, then you should hit yourself right now 'cause you look very silly :)
<bulmer> henriw156: you can try both, im in the older version
<slippyr4> what could cause the ouput of "mount" and /proc/mount to differ?
<henriw156> bulmer: thanks *now starts downloading*
<Ulti2001> did anyone install gyachi on linux
<Ulti2001> in this forum
<adaptr> Seveas: admit that squeezig that functionality into adduser looks like having a "grep" option that runs "free"
<adaptr> Seveas: totally unrelated, is what I'm referring to...
<bulmer> slippyr4: maybe the mounttab cache?
<Seveas> adaptr, just admit that you look silly :)
<adaptr> Seveas: nevah!
* ablyss notes that kde has a real nice user admin program
<ardchoille> Seveas: You're cool :)
<Seveas> BreakDecks, please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org, pastebin.com is unusably slow
<Seveas> ablyss, gnome as well ;)
* adaptr proudly dons the red nose
<Seveas> ablyss, he just didn't find the 'advanced' button ;)
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: you sure didnt leave yourself much room
<Seveas> BreakDecks, sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S91samba
<kenthomson> I need to know the version of XORG that Ubuntu 6.10 fully updated machine uses. Is it Xorg 7.1 or what? How do i find that out? please HELP
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<Seveas> kenthomson, it's 7.1
<Music_Shuffle> Ok, another question.
<kenthomson> Seveas, that was fast :)
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: the way you showed it, you cant really move much out of /dev/sda1
<Seveas> !xorg-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<royel> is there a way to create an additional sudo user?
<Seveas> !xserver-xorg
<kenthomson> Seveas, And is there a way i can check that?
<ablyss> i don't remember seeing an advance button either :(
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 165 kB, installed size 584 kB
<Seveas> royel, add the second user to th admin group
<ars3n> i need help installing the latest version of monodevelop (.12)...ubuntu repositories only install version .10
<Music_Shuffle> bulmer, yeah, so if I install a new install into the free space, can I them just have it read from the old /home?
<henriw156> bulmer: im downloading the 6.06 version
<Seveas> kenthomson, apt-cache show xserver-xorg
<royel> Seveas: ty
<Sasa> Seveas: I pulled up the document that describes enabling broadcom mini pci to work with ubuntu
<Sasa> holy moly
<Sasa> I would rather plug in the cord
<Sasa> lol
<kenthomson> Seveas, Does that show the version that is installed on my system or one that is in the repos?
<bulmer> henriw156: good luck..come back here once you're done
<Seveas> Sasa, yes... broadcom is crap
<Seveas> Sasa, even worse with WPA...
<Seveas> kenthomson, repos
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: you're still avoiding the saving of your file into another puter? hehehe
<henriw156> ok *bored cuz i have to wait 2 hours*
<Seveas> kenthomson, or use ubotu
<Seveas> !info xserver-xorg | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 165 kB, installed size 584 kB
<bulmer> henriw156: hang around, and you may learn a thing or two, or contribute maybe..
<cyris> hey everyone
<ablyss> hiya cyris
<adaptr> henriw156: 6.06 because ..?
<bulmer> adaptr: because i told him thats what i have..lolz
<BreakDecks> Seveas: You make my computer happy ^_^.  thanks
<Music_Shuffle> bulmer, well, the other PC only has a 160 gig drive in -total-, so I'd need to pull -another- old PC out to fit the other 40 gigs onto, and then it'd be all messy and stuff, so I'm trying to avoid it
<henriw156> adaptr: well i guess more programs are compatible with it
<Thug-N-Me> why does xorg server not support Sony KDL-V32A12 - 32" Widescreen HD Ready LCD TV  im not able to play movies with mplayer ...any idea ?
<kenthomson> Seveas, that helps now only if you could exist in this channel in place of ubotu forever, Ubuntu will be on worlds all desktops even before the next service pack for Vista rolls out M$'s gates (and mind you it is going to be released any moment) :-)
<adaptr> henriw156: such as ?
<henriw156> i dunno
<adaptr> henriw156: unless you mean windows applications, that's not really how it works
<ablyss> does ubuntu come w/ a ghostrider theme? man that movie was cool.  lots of fire and kicking bad guys back to hades
<kr0magnon> does anyone know if there will be anymore LTS releases in the future?
<shatrat> Thug-N-Me, are you trying to use it as a second monitor?
<henriw156> more comaptibilty with wine/flash 8
<adaptr> henriw156: way to go :)
<Seveas> kenthomson, I thought SP1 was scheduled for october ;)
<Thug-N-Me> shatrat no
<henriw156> adaptr: ??????
<kenthomson> Seveas, NEver mind time can run out itself faster than you think!
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: not all your music is in one file right? btw you DVD can only fit 4.7 gig at a time, so chopped it up to store into the DVD
<shatrat> Thug-N-Me, are you using it as your main monitor?
<Seveas> kenthomson, heh
<kenthomson> Seveas, Could you answer a question on beryl?
<kenthomson> Seveas, the #ubuntu-effects and #beryl channel at freenode like to hibernate a lot!
<Seveas> kenthomson, heh
<freakabcd> kenthomson: #beryl doesn't hibernate for long
<Dagmar> AHA
<Seveas> I know very little about beryl
<bitur> hmm can anyone help me with wine and wow...? or point me in the direction where i can find help
<Thug-N-Me> shatrat i just plug it in only when i want to see some movies ... all other times i use the normal monitor size ;)
<Dagmar> Seveas: I finally found the darn thing.  This was what you were referring to earlier, I take it?  http://xkcd.com/c210.html
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: it helps if you ask question in the channel
<shatrat> bitur, theres a guide linked on the ubuntuforums.org, might even be stickied
<Music_Shuffle> bulmer, yeah.
<Frogzoo> !appdb | bitur
<royel> bitur: there is lots of info about that on the wine forums
<ubotu> bitur: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<Spee_Der> !wine | bitur
<ubotu> bitur: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<henriw156> adaptr: umm what do you mean
<Seveas> Dagmar, yeah :D
<bitur> i have it installed
<bitur> i followed the guide
<bulmer> Music_Shuffle: so start chopping...hehehe
<Seveas> Dagmar, xkcd rocks
<adaptr> henriw156: I asked you what kind of compatibilty you meant, and you said you didnt' know... way to go
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<shatrat> Thug-N-Me, well, I assume no picture is showing up? Youll need to configure it in your xserver.org.  I think using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should give you the option of adding a second monitor.
<bitur> the problem i have is i get into the world it works for about... 1 second then locks up the entire system
<freakabcd> Dagmar: lol that particular one is good :)
<shatrat> bitur, are you using the -opengl option?
<Frogzoo> bitur: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<kenthomson> One can have beryl installed in the following manners; Beryl on XGL (for older nvidia or ATI cards); Beryl on AIGLX (newer nvidia cards, thats my current installation); Beryl on Nvidia (directly NO AIGLX NEEDED!); Now the point is, i have the latest nvidia drivers from their site installed ("Envy" did it for me), so if i somehow configure beryl in such a manner that it directly uses nvidia without AIGLX will i have a performance gain? (moreover i am s
<kenthomson> till not sure whether beryl can run on latest nvidia drivers with xorg 7.1, without AIGLX). Or all of this means nonsense?
<bitur> frogzoo i have followed that to a t....
<Thug-N-Me> shatrat it does show picture i can use it no .. problem ... its only the mplayer that doesnt want to play movies
<bitur> i have tried opengl and d3d
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, there you go, it is a pretty long question so i wanted to save the effort if i could, now if only someone would be kind enough to answer :)
<bitur> both do same
<Seveas> kenthomson, you need #beryl-dev for that ;)
<henriw156> adaptr: i mean..... just forget it
<kenthomson> Seveas, so what do you think?
<Frogzoo> bitur: which vid card & wine --version
<bitur> i have disabled pixel shader and vertex shader in wine
<Seveas> kenthomson, you need #beryl-dev for that ;) <-- that's what I think
<freakabcd> kenthomson: the new nvidia drivers do some of what aiglx does within the driver itself
<bitur> ati x1600 and how do i check wine version? i had automatix install it
<shatrat> Thug-N-Me, well, mplayer has miles of documentation and its a very command line oriented video player.  You might have to configure it to prefer using that display
<kenthomson> freakabcd, alright, please expand on that a little bit or site some source if you want to save some typing :)
<kenthomson> Seveas, that is known as IRC lag,
<Sasa> well
<Guinness_Fan> Is this the channel for Ubuntu noob help questions, or is ther another place?
<Thug-N-Me> shatrat totem works fine ... so i dont think its a xorg conf
<Frogzoo> bitur: hmmm... when you say you followed the howto to a T, you didn't mention automatix...
<freakabcd> kenthomson: why do you want to know this as a user?
<Sasa> I am having trouble playing a dvd through the mplayer
<Frogzoo> bitur: wine --version
<Seveas> bitur, automatix is crap
<freakabcd> is no one speaking in #beryl right now ?
<Ciaus> yo
<Sasa> it says i need to install a necessary plug in for it to play a dvd disc
<bitur> i had wine install previously
<kenthomson> freakabcd, that aint helping :)
<henriw156> adaptr: im getting 6.06 becouse there are more mirrors for it
<Sasa> and the acidrip can't rip the dvd
<freakabcd> kenthomson: read the beryl wiki page on installation for ubuntu?
<Sasa> it's not even starting....it's stuck at "encoding finished, hope it worked"
<freakabcd> you can do that i assume?
<Frogzoo> bitur: wine --version
<bitur> wine .9.31
<shatrat> Guinness_Fan, just ask
<Thug-N-Me> shatrat what does the warning on the screen mean " unsupported signal adjust pc output  " ? thats what i see on the  bottom corner while using the sony lcd tv
<deadeyes> Hi all... I use a notebook and I have a touchpad and a USB mouse... If I dont use the synaptics driver for the touchpad I can use both my mouse and my touchpad. If I enable synaptics driver, I can use all capabilities of my touchpad, but cant use my mouse... can somebody give any direction where I should search? I used a Howto ( http://roback.cc/howtos/2micehowto.php ) but it won't work:s
<Frogzoo> bitur: well that's latest actually
<freakabcd> kenthomson: note: beryl wiki page for ubuntu and _not_ ubuntu wiki page for beryl
<Frogzoo> bitur: you're not overclocking at all?
<kenthomson> freakabcd, ok let me go there
<Guinness_Fan> I'm having an issue with Thunderbird timing out connecting to my Comcast mail server.  It times out when I telnet, but it pings fine
<Guinness_Fan> My wife's windows machine connects fine, and we're both on the same cable line
<bitur> no over clocking i followed the guide ive done alot of googleing it seems some people have same problem but somehow fixed it
<ablyss> Guinness_Fan: has the thunderbird ever connected and worked?
<Meltdown79> Guys, anyone of you made it to install Dreamweaver 8 using WINE or do i have to install it on a windows machine and copy files? I read somewhere that it is possible to install using wine and not copy
<Guinness_Fan> The time out has only been happening for about a week, so I wonder if an update did something
<Frogzoo> bitur: glxinfo |grep direct
<Guinness_Fan> Yes, it worked in Dapper and for the past few months in Edgy
<bitur> yes i have drivers installed
<bitur> direct rendering yes
<Meltdown79> whats the difference between Dapper and Edgy really?
<Meltdown79> two different versions only?
<Thug-N-Me> shatrat i am able to play movies with mplayer using it but only with vo device set to x11/ ximage/Shm  and not full screen mode :(   if i use default x11/xv doesnt work
<Frogzoo> bitur: k, ask in #winehq
<kitche> Meltdown79: software and kernel versions
<ablyss> Guinness_Fan: its possible the updatet might have replaced some important files.  Maybe try resetting all account info
<kr0magnon> did anyone else find v6.10 a little buggy? compared to v6.06?
<bitur> ok thanks for help
<Guinness_Fan> Resetting the account info within Thunderbird?  Okay I'll try that
<Sasa> does anyone know where you specify output directory in acidrip? It says that I don't have enough space in my output directory
<kr0magnon> sound like you need more disk space
<royel> kr0magnon: 6.10 is a bit more of a "Bleeding Edge" release, whereas 6.06 is the "Stable" LTS branch
<shatrat> Thug-N-Me, sorry I dont know that much about mplayer and I dont run dual monitors myself. Im not sure how to specify the right device.
<ablyss> Meltdown79: one thing different is edgy's use of dash ( ash ) shell for system shell processing, cron for examples uses dash instead of bash
<ablyss> dapper uses bash for everything
<[GuS] > hi guys!... i have a problem trying to build packages since feisty 4, using dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc, with this error: "dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address"
<kr0magnon> royel, ok yeah i have no problems with 6.06. but 6.10 was a little weird...
<[GuS] > what i should do? something change?
<mindstate> ablyss: whats the difference between dash and bash?
<ablyss> and dash is over 50% faster, from what I can tell
<mindstate> ah
<patrick_> anyone able to install gnomad2 and use it with a creative zen?
<Guinness_Fan> Thanks for the suggestion re:Thunderbird.  That seemed to do the trick
<royel> kr0magnon: as should be expected, 6.06 should be darn near rock solid, while 6.10 tries to implement the newest an latest versions of everything.. it is a pretty good distro, but I gotta agree with you that it has "quirks" :)
<kenthomson> HELP
<kenthomson>  May i have a objective view on this with some clearance? Q1=" are you sure that changing the rendering platfrom is that same as running beryl on nvidia withOUT AIGLX?". Q2="Will i get better performance by running beryl directly on NVIDIA WITHOUT aiglx?"
<Mixx> i recently installed about 40+ patches, one of which has interfered with mythtv recognizing my tv card - usually this is because of a new kernel.  has a new kernel been released?  Is there a log of what patches were installed?
<charles> join #ubuntu-xgl
<adaptr> kenthomson: no idea what you eman, as there is no better way to run beryl than on aiglx
<charles> oops-see
<charles> :)
<ablyss> just have to remember dash isn't good for advanced shell scripts.  so your cron scripts may not work when you upgrade to edgy unless your explicitly pointed shebang to #!/bin/bash
<kr0magnon> royel: agreed! :) i'm looking forward to messing around with v7.xx
<kenthomson> adaptr, are you sure
<merlin2049er> how do i recover from xwindows not starting?
<merlin2049er> i can't get a desktop
<adaptr> kenthomson: also, I think you misunderstand what it is - AIGLX *is* the way to run beryl directly on nvidia, as it is the opengl extension to xorg
<adaptr> kenthomson: quite, yes
<adaptr> merlin2049er: error log ?
<royel> kr0magnon: lol, not me.. I'm looking forward to sitting down at my desk tomorrow an not having to fix something :)
<clearze2> can I have multiple active display sessions?
<merlin2049er> hmm, not with me
<kr0magnon> royel: good point! haha
<adaptr> clearze2: yes...
<clearze2> adaptr: how do you do it?
<kenthomson> adaptr, you mean there is nothing like running beryl on nvidia (laterst drivers, xorg 7.1) without AIGLX? 100%?
<merlin2049er> it couldn't find a fixed font
<adaptr> kenthomson: I mean you need opengl to ru beryl, how else would you do that ?
<merlin2049er> after a upgrade
<adaptr> merlin2049er: check the font paths in xorg.conf, see if it's changed
<kr0magnon> i guess i'll stick w/v6.06 till the next stable release.
<zyth> If I go run out and buy an nvidia card, will I be able to run beryl and play my 3d games without any strange hacks or kludges?
<pardusdestek> Hi channel
<mindstate> merlin2049er: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ..it'll bring you to the x windows setup
<charles> hi im running a S3 card... when i fireup beryl i get this....Support for non power of two textures missing --> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42 -->beryl: Support for non power of two textures missing --->beryl: Failed to manage screen: 0
<Gog123> oh, think twice, its another day for you in ubuntu paradise
<Gog123> :)
<ardchoille> zyth: You on Dapper or Edgy?
<zyth> ardchoille, edgy
<Gog123> i got an update on ubuntu today for a security patch
<ardchoille> zyth: I think so
<newoxygen> hey, can i burn the iso for ubuntu edgy onto a DVD instead of a CD-R?
<speedwolf> what's udev?
<ardchoille> !nvidia > zyth
<Cugel> I suppose you can.
<adaptr> !udev | speedwolf
<merlin2049er> ok, thankt's i'll try that
<ubotu> speedwolf: udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 768 kB
<merlin2049er> anything else i should try?
<royel> kenthomson: the issue is not so much the version of nvidia drivers, but that all of the OSS drives available do not enable 3d rendering, so Beryl will not work with those, Nvidia proprietary drivers however will enable 3d support which is required of Beryl.
<ardchoille> zyth: A couple wiki's I saw today say beryl on Dapper can be a lot of work, but Edgy seems to be supported.
<adaptr> royel: not that, even.. the path is xorg (aiglx to enable xorg opengl extensions) -> nvidia opengl library -> beryl... you cannot leave one of these out
<Spee_Der> newoxygen, yes.
<BrendanM>  So when I try to log in, I just immediately get kicked back to the login screen. Suggestions?
<Spee_Der> I do that sometimes.
<BrendanM> Is it a file permissions issue?
<newoxygen> Spee_Der: Thanks for the help!
<adaptr> BrendanM: no clue, check your xsession log : cat ~/.xsession-errors
<pardusdestek> Trke bilen varm
<pardusdestek> Trk varm
<pardusdestek> ??
<adaptr> no
<LjL> !tk | pardusdestek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spee_Der> newoxygen, I usually when making iso's, make one of each in case I need to show someone. It works just fine.
<royel> adaptr: I think I might have stuck my nose into a conversation I wasn't fully understanding, thought his issue was more or less the driver version, but yeah, I agree with you. :)
<LjL> !tr | pardusdestek
<ubotu> pardusdestek: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<pardusdestek> ubunbu 6.10 relase download link
<pardusdestek> ok
<pardusdestek> thanks
<adaptr> royel: he is , in essence, asking if he can do beryl without xorg opengl support.. the answer is no
<newoxygen> Spee_Der, i'll give it a try later then
<pardusdestek> ubotu: sen Trkmsn
<royel> adaptr: now I understand :)
<marshcast> I'm having prob;ems with usb hotplugging - i'm plugging in a printer but gnome-cups-manager can't see it. syslog says stuff that I can put in pastebin (if someone can give me an address for it) it's saying about "gconfd to a read-only configuration source at position 3" - I'm using a term to start gnome-cups-man - as root. make any sense?
<Spee_Der> Ok. Some versions of Linux, like Fedora Core and Suse have a DVD version as well.
<royel> !pastebin | marshcast
<ubotu> marshcast: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<newoxygen> i'll look into those ones too then, thanks
<marshcast> and "device descriptor read/8, error -110"
<BrendanM> adaptr, that only gives me info on this session. I'm logged into recovery mode
<tprice> has anyone had problems booting from their cd's
<Sephiroth> Okay, I just reinstalled Ubuntu, and forgot how I fixed this error: "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" ... How would I fix that?
<pardusdestek> ubuntu releases 6.10 download link please
<LjL> !build-essential > Sephiroth    (Sephiroth, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Sephiroth> Thank you.
<adaptr> BrendanM: it holds all errors, from previous sessions as well.. look further up, use less
<mipstien> you switch xwindows with Ctrl Alt (f-key7-12) right? when i try and switch i get a black screen? how do i switch correctly?
<royel> Sephiroth: sorry, your name .. do you play Camelot?
<adaptr> mipstien: you need to start sessions on those screens first
<pardusdestek> ubuntu releases 6.10 download link please
<mipstien> adaptr, how would i go about that?
<pardusdestek> FTP adress ?
<LjL> !download > pardusdestek    (pardusdestek, see the private message from Ubotu)
<adaptr> mipstien: by starting more than one login sessions, presumably
<Sephiroth> royel: No.
<adaptr> Sephiroth: build-essential, it's not an "error"
<marshcast> royel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6418/ - usb printer not seen problem...
<mipstien> adaptr, well, i assumed that, but i mean sittin here right now whatwould be the steps to take?
<pardusdestek> LjL:  thank you
<tprice> can anyone help me with installation problems??
<adaptr> mipstien: no clue, why would you want to ?
<adaptr> !anyone \ tprice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone \ tprice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> !anyone | tprice
<ubotu> tprice: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tprice> alright
<adaptr> mipstien: you actually want to use multiple users on one system at the same time ?
<unity> is sysv-rc-conf a command-line or ncurses thing? i need to edit the startup items on a server accessible only through ssh
<adaptr> unity: update-rc.d would be what you need
<Sephiroth> Thanks, everyone. :)
<clearze2> I'm forwarding a X session from one pc to another but I want to open the X session in a new display session on the recieving computer. How would I open the X session on a new display on the recieving pc?
<mipstien> adaptr: yes thx i figured it out
<marshcast> in fact - that pastebin url for anyone who may be able to shed light on an error -110 when plugging in a usb printer - gnome-cups-man can't see the printer and it seems to be saying it's something to do with permissions... :/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6418/
<unity> adaptr: how can i use it to find a list of all items that are started in each runlevel?
<adaptr> unity: man update-rc.d ?
<unity> adaptr: it doesn't mention...
<tprice> I have a computer with red hat 9 running on it.  I've tried installing ubuntu and xp pro, but neither will boot from cd.  What's the problem??
<adaptr> unity: what it does mention is bum, so install that
<kitche> tprice: your bios isn't setup to boot from cdrom
<unop> unity,  for i in $(seq 1 6); do echo this is runlevel $i; ls -l /etc/rc$i.d/S*; done
<thcmonkey> god i love ubuntu
<mindstate> thcmonkey: me too! :)
<unity> adaptr: wouldn't bum pull in X?
<will_> Can someone give me a free file recovery program that I can apt-et?
<thcmonkey> does that make us tragic?
<will_> apt-get*
<ugNexus> why i dont use the fonts ? -----> "fixed" Oo
<adaptr> unity: true, sorry - the update-rc.d manapge forgot to mention that..
<kenthomson> LjL, you got some understanding of beryl's deeper concepts? I have a question which people give an "obvious" answer to, but they can't be sure
<ugNexus> how change this ?
<mindstate> it makes us awesome
<unity> unop: thanks
<thcmonkey> next project is beryl
<will_> Please?
<LjL> kenthomson, i don't think i have *any* understanding of beryl :)
<thcmonkey> can i apt-get it?
<LjL> kenthomson: my obvious answer is "ask in #ubuntu-effects" ;)
<tprice> kitch:  I changed it to boot from cd, but it won't do it?
<LjL> !beryl > thcmonkey    (thcmonkey, see the private message from Ubotu)
<adaptr> kenthomson: my answers are indeed obvious to anybody who knows how beryl works.. or opengl, for that matter.. why do you persist?
<marshcast> royel, did/are you looking at that syslog..? what you reckon, does it make any sense to you? (sorry - no pressure - just seeing if you are or not)
<kenthomson> LjL, alright that helped a lot, though i expected it from a person like you, who plays games and watched movies at the CLI :)
<unop> unity,  the thing is almost all runlevels are the same on debian/ubuntu -- with the exception of 1, 6 and S
<speedwolf> I installed beryl last night and borked up my whole installation, had to reinstall
<adaptr> kenthomson: thank-you for the confidence
<LjL> kenthomson: heh but *only* at the CLI :P
<thcmonkey> i think i have dvt from sitting on my leg too much
<speedwolf> which is a shame as it was really pretty for a while
<thcmonkey> cheers btw LjL
<speedwolf> how do I restart udev?
<sogen> #linuxstudio
<thcmonkey> i'm upset though
<speedwolf> !udev | speedwolf
<thcmonkey> i like to be elite
<kenthomson> adaptr, please forgive my ignorance, i am really not familiar with all those concepts, so i don't see how your obvious answers relate to my question, if you could really be a little more explanative that would help. I will ask the question again
<unop> unity,  unless you change services at each runlevel - processing runlevel 2 is enough - ls -l /etc/rc2.d/S*
<thcmonkey> and i have a feeling ubuntu is gonna catch on ALL too quickly
<kenthomson> adaptr, so you mean to say that beryl to "force rendering to nvidia" is equal to me using the nvidia backend, and that means that that is equal to me running it directly on nvidia without AIGLX and that there is no performace gain if i use AIGLX OR nvidia-backend
<adaptr> kenthomson: my comment is in no way trelated to your knowledge or lack of it, but to the ease with which you dismiss the answers simply because you lack the knowledge to understand them...
<mindstate> thcmonkey: all of my friends are using ubuntu now :)
<unity> unop: and to get the list of all available scripts that i can add, i would ls /etc/init.d, right?
<thcmonkey> mindstate, are all your friends nerds? :P
<adaptr> kenthomson: you are using words that make little sense... I can only explain how it works, not how you want to hear it
<mindstate> thcmonkey: we prefer geek :)
<unop> unity,  indeed
<thcmonkey> i hope so
<kenthomson> adaptr, please forgive me, you see, when a user who's been doing windows for years, is overwhelemed by so many new concepts, he really needs some patience
<will_> Nobody know of a file recovery tool that I can run in Linux?
<kenthomson> adaptr, go ahead you have my full attention
<unop> unity,  if you are enabling and disabling services manually -- the right way to go is update-rc.d
<will_> Knows.*
<adaptr> kenthomson: your graphical system runs on xorg, which is an X server - a grpahical; rendering thingy that allows you to see windows on screen
<Frogzoo> my desktop has disappeared - ie - no icons showing on the desktop...
<thcmonkey> mindstate i mean i don't want it to go too mainstream
<kenthomson> adaptr, and if you would like to site any number of web sources thats all the more better (whoch doesn't again mean i don't trust you :-) )
<adaptr> kenthomson: this in and of itself has no knowledge of opengl, which is a framework to do 3d graphical representation
<thcmonkey> as a windows alternative
<kenthomson> adaptr, X=GUI (whoch doesn't know 3d)
<kenthomson> adaptr, go on
<adaptr> kenthomson: beryl *needs* opengl functionality to work.. as it uses the opengl libraries extensively do dazzle you with
<unity> unop: ok, thx, and do you know where to get information about what each script is? for instance, i'm not sure what apport is
<mindstate> thcmonkey: it probably wont, people love windows too much lol
<thcmonkey> thank god
<adaptr> kenthomson: no, that's the whole point, X is not a GUI, it is X
<thcmonkey> it's been real, i'll be back soon
<adaptr> kenthomson: so to use beryl, you need opengl support *in your X server* - for which you need aiglx (built-in and fast) or Xgl (not, and slow)
<unop> unity,  if the startup script is written right -- it should have a comment describing it's purpose at the top of the script  -- you could do    head -n 15 /etc/init.d/apport
<djaimes> #gnome
<unity> unop: nevermind, i'll look in packages.ubuntu.com maybe
<kenthomson> adaptr, ok x=gui-3D; beryl=3d; so x!=beryl; x+something=3d, so that something needs to be AIGLX or direct-nvidia or GLX? Or am i jumping out of the boat?
<compengi> can someones tell me how can i send a file from my pc through internet to a windows user under a specific network ip?
<seamus7> What terminal command is used to reconfigure X?
<unity> unop: oh, didn't know the scripts have descriptions, thanks
<adaptr> kenthomson: the only point where nvidia comes in is in the fact that you *can* use nvidia's hardware-accelerated opengl libvraries instead of the software MESA libs
<tprice> '/msg kitche
<adaptr> kenthomson: direct-nvidia ? what is that ?
<Hippu> seamus7: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kenthomson> adaptr, so there is nothing like beryl directly on nvidia's API (backend) instead of using AIGLX? Are you 100% sure?
<unop> unity,  well, they ought to -- to make the life of administrators easy -- but thats really down to the author of the script
<adaptr> kenthomson: whatever, it still needs opengl, and the only way you're going to get that is with opengl libraries
<mindstate> seamus7: dont forget sudo
<kitche> tprice: yes?
<marshcast> anyone know anything about "device descriptor read/64, error -110" ???
<adaptr> kenthomson: again, you're missing the point - beryl has nothing to do with nvidia, and nvidia can not support anything like beryl *directly* - it supports opengl through the nvidia hardware opengl libraries,
<adaptr> you could forget about beryl and you'd still need everything I mentioned above - opengl and X server opengl support
<djaimes> hi dears guys!
<kenthomson> adaptr, alright in my limited knowledge i understand your point
<seamus7> Hippu: is that the one that allows me to reconfigure my video settings .... i thought the command you gave just deals with the xorg file?
<emet> I want beryl to work ><
<tprice> kitche: i setup my bios to boot from cdrom and it still doesn't work
<adaptr> kenthomson: I doubt it - you're still nagging about nvidia *directly* doing stuff, which it does not and can not
<kenthomson> adaptr, the reason for all my confusion is this "on beryl-project.org under distors and suse they offer a how to for installation and expalin that nvidia has aiglx as does xorg 7.1 but if you enable force nvidia you will be using the nvidia aiglx"
<engi> HI
<adaptr> kenthomson: okay, in which case you'd still be using aiglx ? your spontaneously re-0nmaing of well-defined terminology causes some confusion here
<adaptr> kenthomson: AIGLX == "the X server OpenGL extensions" - it is completely irrelevant where these come from
<adaptr> kenthomson: if nvidia decides to build supoprt for them into its binary drivers, so much the better
<kenthomson> adaptr, thanks a lot, i could kiss you, although not over TCP/IP as i may be electrocuted; Is there any web source or something else that you would like to say?
<adaptr> wikipedia, always
<kenthomson> adaptr, right!
<marshcast> nobosy know if there's a way to fix a usb-device coming up with "device descriptor read/64, error -110"
<kitche> tprice: hmm so your cdrom is above your hard drive in the bios correct
<cchance> Where is the cgi-bin located for the ubuntu versionn af apache 2
<adaptr> cchance: /usr/share
<adaptr> or /usr/lib, or something :)
<adaptr> there is no "ubuntu version" of apache
<chable> finally
<adaptr> good
<compengi> does anyone knows how can i send a file from my pc through internet to a windows user under a specific network ip?
<djaimes> i have a trouble with my wireless card (enugi-w), somebody help me?
<cchance> usr?lib thatnks
<adaptr> compengi: e-mail ?
<compengi> adaptr, lol
<chable> how do i install kernel-headers /
<chable> !kernel-headers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-headers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tprice> kitche: yes. it is my primary drive
<kenthomson> adaptr, what i was thinking is that; "nvidia hardware opengl libraries" vs "open gl libraries". There is no such thing as that, as opengl is opengl wherever it comes from , right? But what if nvidia customised it a little bit to suit their cards, will i get a performace gain? Or am i again missing something?
<adaptr> compengi: the normal way to do this is to tel lhim to *retrieve* a file *from* your machine
<LjL> !linux-headers-generic | chable
<ubotu> chable: linux-headers-generic: Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.11 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<chable> so which version shoul i use ?
<chable> im on /msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<compengi> adaptr, that's not my aim, i want to send the file like when you use scp but to a windows machine
<chable> ooops
<transgress> is there a way in ubuntu to see what type of harddrive i have?
<chable> im on 2.6.17-11-generic
<adaptr> kenthomson: there are no "opengl libraries" as such - they always have to be written by somebody
<Cyrus25801> how do i uninstall a program and all of it's components.
<adaptr> compengi: then run ssh on the windows machine
<compengi> and how to do this?
<compengi> adaptr, how to do this
<adaptr> kenthomson: so nvidia's binary opengl librariers are - obviously - written by nvidia, and the only plausible alternative is MESA which is fully software, ergo unbearably slowwwww
<adaptr> compengi: google for ssh on windows ?
<chable> ok
<adaptr> kenthomson: the bottom line is: if you use opengl software and have an nvidia card, you use the nvidia opengl libraries
<chable> anyone installed Speedtouch 330 usb modem for adsl ?
<adaptr> kenthomson: just as you use the nvidia binary X driver, and the nvidia kernel display driver
<chable> i really need to manage this thing
<adaptr> chable: still not able to tell the difference between "linux-headers" (what you need) and "kernel-headers" (which don't exist) ?
<transgress> nm i found it
<chable> adaptr, im newbie
<adaptr> chable: no reason not to read properly :)
<chable> someone in this channle told me to install kernel-headers
<adaptr> chable: you've been told, repeatedly, and you're apparently not trying that
<compengi> adaptr, and if i want to send it to a specific ip in the network can it be done also?
<chable> i dforgot :(
<chable> and my english is bad also
<adaptr> compengi: who cares what the IP is ? of course you need to know where to send it
<adaptr> chable: apt-cache search linux-headers
<kenthomson> adaptr, thanks that helped a lot!
<chable> i did that already adaptr
<adaptr> kenthomson: I knew it would.. eventually
<adaptr> chable: and ?
<chable> linux-headers are the latest version
<Cyrus25801> how do i un-install a program and all of it's components.
<adaptr> okay, and then ?>
<chable> now i need to install speedtouch adsl modem
<adaptr> Cyrus25801: aptitude purge <package>
<chable> and i dont know how
<Bnirkow> hello
<chable> and this machine is an old p3
<adaptr> chable: is there support in the kernel for it ?
<ucordes> !cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord: command line CD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:2.01+01a03-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 567 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<chable> how do i found that ?
<chable> find*
<Bnirkow> how to uninstall kde?? (all files)
<defrysk> Bnirkow, sudo apt-get remove kde kdm
<defrysk> Bnirkow, sudo apt-get autoremove
<cchance> where is the "Server Log" That apache keeps talking about located
<Bnirkow> defyrsk: thanks
<chable> adaptr, i dont know how to tell if there is support for it
<Cyrus25801> adaptr: <package> being like mozilla? will that possibly uninstall packages that are linked to other programs
<mando> d
<adaptr> Cyrus25801: yes.. so be careful
<kenthomson> adaptr> kenthomson: the bottom line is: if you use opengl software and have an nvidia card, you use the nvidia opengl libraries; This means that i use nvidia-backend? Or is there no GODDAMN thing like nvidia backend?
<adaptr> chable: then why mess with kernel headers in the first place ?
<chable> coz someone in here told me so
<Bnirkow> defrysk: i have error message: "invalid operation autoremove"
<chable> :(
<defrysk> Bnirkow, what version ?
<mando> Hi, I have a problem with my usb microphone, when i plug it in , nothin appears but it is in my lsusb ... I can't use it though ... Need help !
<unity> hmm...how important is it that dbus is running?
<Cyrus25801> adaptr: ok so how do i then uninstall with out disturbing other programs (there should be a command i can use?)
<defrysk> Bnirkow, on daper ?
<chable> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 06b9:4061 Alcatel Telecom SpeedTouch ISDN or ADSL Modem
<adaptr> kenthomson: the name "back-end" is misplaced, as I already indicated earlier - you should not use words that are not present in the product's documentation itself
<defrysk> dapper
<chable> i see this
<Bnirkow> defrysk: yes
<chable> this means its supported ?
<cchance> adaptr, where is the "Server Log" That apache keeps talking about located
<jonah1980_2> hi my dad seems to be having a problem with gnucash on his edgy box. he's a total beginner and took me three hours just guiding him through adding a software repository to try install it from synaptic. it won't install from automatix2, and the add/remove gnu cash wont work either. he says it's complaining about g-wrap or something. is this an edgy program as usually the applications in add/remove "just work" which is what my dad needs!
<adaptr> kenthomson: if you use a word like "backend" , which features nowhere in the nvidia docs, you should at least know exactly what you are talking about
<adaptr> kenthomson: if you are using the nvidia opengl libs, you are using at least THREE nvidia "backends" on your system
<chris> which channel discuses fiesty?
<adaptr> kenthomson: for each of which , the name "backend" is meaningless, and possibly confusing
<kenthomson> adaptr, ok, some things that i found out " the nvidia drivers contain code that renders the AIGLX in the X server unused"; " the default is beryl + nvidia. No AIGLX, no Xgl(for 9xxx series)";
<KarlsBerg> hello
<KarlsBerg> its possible enable composite on dapper with Fglrx ati drivers?
<yellowdart> i'm having a problem with twinview.. is there any way that I can make sure that dialogs (or any window for that matter) open within the bounds of the screen?
<adaptr> kenthomson: I have no idea what you mean, but you seem to want to be right badly enough for me to say: sure, you're right - although I have no idea about what, or why it matters
<chable> adaptr, do i need to install pppoe ?
<adaptr> chable: if your ISP requires you to, yes
<kenthomson> adaptr, So could you help me phrase a sentence for me? I use beryl on <something1> which runs on..<something>.....?
<chable> yes it does
<adaptr> kenthomson: again: why ?
<defrysk> Bnirkow, I dont use dapper, best way to remove it from dapper is to deselect installed qt packages with synaptic, it will uninstall all kde apps
<cchance> 4.254.158.254/cgi-bin/setup.cgi   How do i over come
<cchance> http://4.254.158.254/cgi-bin/setup.cgi
<adaptr> internal server error
<kenthomson> adaptr, becuase i want to know what i run in as technical and factually terms as a person of your knowledge can tell me
<Bnirkow> defrysk: i will try by synaptic
<kenthomson> adaptr, forgot to put "correct" in there
<jonah1980_2> chris, #ubuntu+1
<cchance> adaptr, their all 777 so i dont know what its griping about
<adaptr> kenthomson: lsmod | grep nvidia, grep nvidia /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and glxinfo | grep direct
<kenthomson> adaptr, it would read "...factually *correct*...
<cbx33> ping Seveas
<adaptr> cchance: in case of any errors, read the error_log
<Cyrus25801> adaptr: ok so how do i then uninstall with out disturbing other programs (there should be a command i can use?)
<cchance> adapter, thats what im looking for but cant find
<chable> adaptr, do you know what else do i need to get this pppoe connection working ?
<adaptr> Cyrus25801: synaptic, but aptitude purge should be safe enough
<kenthomson> adaptr, hoa! i am not into all those stuff to understand and digest all that scrolling piece of matrix-like screensaver-info, may i ask for a plain english phrase to desribe my system running beryl to the best of your knowledge?
<mando> I need to use my microphone (usb , logitech) , it appears in lsusb and also, it doesn't show up on my desktop when i plug it in and I doen't work ... I really need some help!
<adaptr> chable: no, sorry - I never use pppoe
<Cugel> Cyrus: apt-get remove package.
<chable> :(
<KarlsBerg> its possible enable composite on dapper with Fglrx ati drivers?
<Seveas> cbx33, ?
<jonah1980_2> hello can anyone help with gnucash, my dad is 70 and i can't really help him easily without going to his house but he lives abroad - he can do add/remove and real basics but the gwrap thing doesn't make sense. it's just a standard ubuntu 386 edgy box, why would there be a dependency prob in add/remove?
<cbx33> gpgkey option
<cbx33> is it looking for the fingerprint?
<ucordes> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adaptr> kenthomson: you're asking for PR - which I require money for; this is a technical channel first and foremost
<Cyrus25801> adaptr: thanx
<Seveas> cbx33, last 8 hex digits
<Seveas> like A6F4EE65
<cchance> jonah1980_2, bad install maby
<yrlnry> Every time I upgrade my kernel, my ethernet card stops wworking.  Then I have to recompile and reinstall the driver for it.  How can i arrange that this happens automatically?
<mando> or go with envy ... just tried it ... it works fine :D NVIDIA
<adaptr> yrlnry: if the driver is not in the kernel, you can't
<poningru> mando: just configure it in the volume control
<kenthomson> adaptr, never mind, thanks a lot its been a pleasure talking to you. And please ignore my incompetence at such things, i am only learning. Any website that may help me along my path to linux that you would like to suggest?
<poningru> if it shows up in lsusb its working just fine
<pottie> who here has been able to get ventrilo + wine working perfectly ?
<yrlnry> adaptr: I can't tell the upgrade system to run a shell script whenever it installs a new kernel?
<adaptr> kenthomson: thousands, linuxnewbies, linuxquestions, linuxforums, linuxlinks... the list goes on
<cbx33> thanks Seveas
<mando> ponigru: i configured it ... but no success
<adaptr> yrlnry: not without cahnging the kernel packages....
<yrlnry> okay, thanks.
<Frogzoo> !docs | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<yrlnry> Maybe I'll write an rc script to install it at boot time.
<kenthomson> Frogzoo, right!
<kenthomson> Frogzoo, adaptr last sentence before my eyelids fall shut "thanks a lot"
<cbx33> Seveas, do you have a ppc and an i386 and an amd64?
<chable> i have another problem with the other machine
<adaptr> yrlnry: this may prove problematic if you need a new version of the driver for a new kernel.. you'd have to download it first :)
<mando> fogzoo, is there a possibility to give you a output or so, that you can take a look at it :S
<chable> i cant install ANY linux
<Seveas> cbx33, unfortunately not
<chable> after i boot , the instalation fails
<yrlnry> adaptr: I know.  I had a lot of trouble the first time through.
<unop> mando,  what kind of output?
<Seveas> but i once had an amd64 buildd available :)
* adaptr must remember to put kenthomson in his /babble-ignore list next time... phew
<cbx33> Seveas, what's that?
<chable> because there seems to be no cd/dvd-rom
<cbx33> so do you only supply i386?
<Seveas> cbx33, at the moment that's true
<kenthomson> adaptr, that sentence of yours really hurt me!
<cbx33> ok cool
<cbx33> thanks by the way
<mando> unop: no idea ... need to configure my mic ... it shows up in lsusb , but it wont work ... what am i doing wrong ?
<Seveas> but if I'm lucky amd64 will be back soon
<cbx33> I'm just about to try building a repo
<adaptr> why ? you do babble - a lot, for somebody still having 5+ years of Linux experience ahead of him
<adaptr> megh - gone
<cbx33> Seveas, is the synchronising mirrors the uploading it to another locatoin?
<pcollaog> helo!
<Seveas> cbx33, that doesn't parse :)
<unop> mando,  when you say "it wont work" what do you mean? how are you testing it?
<cbx33> you know what I ean
<cbx33> mean
<Seveas> cbx33, not really, sorry
<adaptr> cbx33: it's exactly what it says - synchronising... synchronisation is a 2-way process
<Cyrus25801> silly question maybe. but is there like a free linux course out there one can do? (one that is not going through all the ubuntu documentation ha ha)
<Seveas> cbx33, ah wait, now I get it
<Seveas> yes, synchronizing means uploading
<cbx33> cool thanks
<adaptr> bad seveas :)
<yellowdart> does anyone know how to configure nvidia twinview in gnome so that my dialogs will always open on-screen? (using 6600gt..and twinview is working other than this issue)
<cbx33> can i specify users in the ssh line?
<cbx33> and if so is that like .
<unop> Cyrus25801,  yes, it's called experience :) i.e. working with it
<Seveas> cbx33, yes
<adaptr> cbx33: ssh user@host,yes
<mando> unop, i tried it with the audio recorder from ubuntu and skype
<cbx33> user@host:/path/to
<cbx33> cool thanks
<pcollaog> somebody has had problems with linux kernel series 2.6.20 to boot?
<Justy> Hello all !
<adaptr> Cyrus25801: you'll be happy to know that a good Linux course does not require you to go through "all the ubuntu documentation"
<unity> how can i ask my server to always grab a particular ip address instead of asking for one?
<cchance> Where is the error log for apache
<adaptr> Cyrus25801:  it'll be roughly 47 times as large as that
<TLE> yellowdart: Is it something like this you mean http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242502
<adaptr> meh - another "shortcut kiddie"
<Seveas> cchance, /var/log/apache/
<seamus7> Anyone know about this Xorg.0.log error: (EE) Error loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm
<bulmer> unity how many nic interface your server have?
<Cyrus25801> unop: yes i thought i was going to get an answer like that.
<unity> bulmer: only 1. eth0
<Gunirus> seamus7: not really
<unop> mando,  this one should help http://www.mozmarks.com/james/node/5
<adaptr> seamus7: apparently, it's not loading the keymap - there'll be syntax or file location errors in it
<Gunirus> i had that problem too
<bulmer> unity: modify your /etc/network/interface and assign dhcp to your nic
<bluejean> Cyrus25801: there's this... http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/moodle/
<Cyrus25801> adaptr: i was just wanting something structured. do you know of something
<adaptr> Cyrus25801: you mean: you knew *that would be the answer*
<clearze2>  unity: no, assign it a static ip
<ElbridgeGerry> I started up Ubuntu...and I'm zoomed in for some reason...the screen follows the mouse. What's going on?
<Cyrus25801> adaptr: yes
<adaptr> Cyrus25801: read the rute guide, that is generally considered a very good starting point
<unop> Cyrus25801,  well, what exactly are you wanting to learn?
<adaptr> !rute
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<seamus7> adaptr: it's the last entry in my Xorg.0.log file and I can't find info on this in the forums or the web
<unity> clearze2: thanks
<Cyrus25801> bluejean: thanx man
<adaptr> !xmodmap | seamus7
<ubotu> seamus7: xmodmap: X input map modification. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 76 kB
<CheyenneD> anyone know how to have a rdp server on ubuntu
<jvai> cyrus, hold up.. i have a link for a free class.. hold up..
<jvai> cyrus25801 - hava looksee, ima take this also - http://linuxbasics.org/press/2007-02-15-en
<ElbridgeGerry> Why am I zoomed in?
<bulmer> unity sorry i mis-read your writing
<jvai> cyrus.. did u look @ the link i just gave u?
<Cyrus25801> adaptr: where do i get that
<spyke01> does anyone know how to convert a wma file to mp3 without using SoundConverter?
<unity> bulmer: no problem.
<unity> bulmer: thanks anyway
<jvai> cyrus25801 - hava looksee, ima take this also - http://linuxbasics.org/press/2007-02-15-en
<adaptr> Cyrus25801: you could try clicking on the link for it
<Cyrus25801> unop: well a little bit of everything( i want to be a guru)
<bulmer> unity but thats where it goes anyways
<clearze2> unity: yeah, it should start with
<clearze2> inet eth0 static
<adaptr> Cyrus25801: do you have 8 years' of free time ?
<duaneb> hello?
<duaneb> I have a problem with apache2 and netatalk
<adaptr> Cyrus25801: because that would probably get you halfway there
<Cyrus25801> adaptr: sorry didn't see it, thanx
<seamus7> adaptr: how would you suggest I might go about addressing that error given the output of ubotu?
<duaneb> for apache2: "apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName"
<litheum> hmm, just did aptitude upgrade the other night.... and now when i try to start my machine i see tons of "modprobe: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"!
<yellowdart> TLE, kind-of.. but my issue is really with things like if i have firefox open and use the bookmark toolbar, and use the "extended" toolbar button to show the list that doesn't fit on-screen, then it opens off-screen so i cant read them
<duaneb> that didn't do anything
<duaneb> but with netatalkd
<duaneb> netatalk*
<adaptr> seamus7: look in the file, of course - did you edit it, or add it ? if not, how did it suddenly become an issue ?
<unity> clearze2: i found an example online http://david.decotigny.free.fr/libre/ibook2-debian/etc/network/interfaces
<Cyrus25801> jvai: thanx man
<yellowdart> TLE, i'll look into that patch though.. thanks
<duaneb> with netatalk, it says "hostname: Unknown host"
<duaneb> what's wrong?
<jvai> ok.. np @ cyrus
<unop> Cyrus25801,  define "guru" (even though i think it's a l337 term and you're heading out into the world of linux pointlessly trying to be one)
<fevel> can someone help me with an equivalent project to macromedia flash
<adaptr> litheum: sounds like you have a new kernel but no modules - you didn't by any chance install a *specific* kernels' module package, did you ?
<bobesponja> hey all
<TLE> yellowdart: you're welcome, just make sure your problem fits the description
<eternal_p> g
<fevel> that runs well in edgy
<adaptr> litheum: bad diea - choose the same META_packaghe for both kernel and modules
<TLE> yellowdart: otherwise there's no reason to try it
<bobesponja>  I have a server on 212.34.228.48/28 and I would like it to make 192.168.1.1 invisible to  that server, 192.168.1.1 is a router connected to that server
<bobesponja>  is "iptables -t filter -s 212.34.228.48/28 -d 192.168.1.1 -j DENY" correct?
<seamus7> adaptr: i've not looked in the file ... it's been in that log file for a while ... I've been going through Xorg.0.log and that was the last error ... ??
<adaptr> seamus7: so how do you know that's what causes your problems ? if any...
<litheum> adaptr: i didn't do anything crazy that i remember.... just did 'aptitude upgrade' and rebooted when prompted... now my machine won't start! :(
<doggystyl0r> hi @ trAin
<Cyrus25801> unop: knowing linux inside out (or at lease trying)
<creaslob> list
<trAin> hi @ doggystyl0r
<adaptr> litheum: then investigate what you have installed
<doggystyl0r> /:=|
<eternal_p> Hi all..I am really stuck and hoping someone can help me... IJust upgraded my Kernel to .20, everything is perfect, except my ipw3945 is not there, I try and compile it and I get a msesage that I am not using my kernel's default ieee80211 subsystem, even if I hit ignore, it cannot find the sources...any help would be appreciated!!
<litheum> adaptr: how shall i do that if i cannot boot the machine?
<unop> Cyrus25801,  it's an impossible task -- it's a constantly evolving technology with things getting obsoleted every day
<novice> cd /home/amar/Desktop/InneX/File Types.......... is there any wrong with this command
<novice> ??
<darkmatter7> is anyone here familiar with rosegarden?
<adaptr> Cyrus25801: you'd be well-advised to get a general feel for it and then specialise... nobody can know everything inside-out
<litheum> adaptr: if i boot from some recovery CD will i somehow be able to examine the fubar package repository?
<adaptr> litheum: boot in rescue mode, or with a livecd
<seamus7> adaptr: no no i never said it was causing problems ... i just wanted to know why i was getting the error message ... curiosity is abundant.. that's the linux way, yes?
<clearze2> unity: just so you know you you shouldn't alias the interface (they are assigning multiple ips for a single card) unless you know what you are doing.
<adaptr> litheum: if you manage to chroot into it, yes
<Cyrus25801> unop: well thats why i just want to try
<litheum> adaptr: heh...
<Sisodiya> how can i attach multiple (.JPG) photo though email...I m able to send only one photo...please help me...
<creaslob> hiya
<Cyrus25801> adaptr: i follow. thanx for all the help
<darkmatter7> are any of you familiar with rosegarden?
<ddrag> x
<Cyrus25801> unop: thanx for the help
<novice> cd /home/amar/Desktop/InneX/File Types.......... is there any wrong with this command??
<Sisodiya> how can i attach multiple (.JPG) photo though email...I m able to send only one photo...please help me...
<darkmatter7> as long as that is a dir...
<darkmatter7> then no
<litheum> adaptr: so any idea what i should look for? what i should do to fix it if i do manage to boot in rescue mode? how i can avoid this insanity in the future?
<seamus7> adaptr: the funny thing is that that file .../var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm.. is empty.
<adaptr> Cyrus25801: for example, my pet fields are hardware, kernel, apache, samba, and general networking.. but tha's not to say that I know everything about them, or nothing outside of them
<creaslob> anyone can hlp me with ATI proprietary Driver? Got problems with AGPgart, dunno how to solve.
<unop> bobesponja,  i think you have it the wrong way around .. the desintation is 212.34.228.48/28 right, so the source shouold be 192.168.1.1
<darkmatter7> creas
<dyrne> i hate it when people ask a question and then leave
<darkmatter7> easiest thing to do with ati, is just forget about it
<creaslob> yes?
<posingaspopular> 192.168.1.1 is always home
<Sisodiya> how can i attach multiple (.JPG) photo though email...I m able to send only one photo...please help me...
<creaslob> LOL
<darkmatter7> edgy has built in drivers
<jendrula> elo all wie ktos moze czemu tibia scina sie jak cholera pod ubuntu??
<darkmatter7> that have 3d and direct rendering support
<Sisodiya> how can i attach multiple (.JPG) photo though email...I m able to send only one photo...please help me...
<duaneb> thanks for the help
<adaptr> litheum: you need to check which kernel and module *meta*-packages you have installed.. and make sure they are both the same ones
<creaslob> thats what i though loads of times
<duaneb> really
<Meltdown79> Guys, i have never compiled a program before, i downloaded a tar.bz2 file, unpacked it, did ./configure and then make... is that all? =) Lol... im a damn n00b
<unop> posingaspopular,  always??
<Meltdown79> cry
<Cyrus25801> adaptr: i will be happy with a little of eveything and allot of somethinf
<posingaspopular> yea
<darkmatter7> welll...
<pottie> Hello, ive been having some internet speed issues any ideas what it could be
<Sisodiya> how can i attach multiple (.JPG) photo though email...I m able to send only one photo...please help me...
<adaptr> litheum: come to that, you may also simply have a fscked-up initrd (which holds the modules on boot)
<unop> posingaspopular,  explain
<darkmatter7> you can try fglrx
<darkmatter7> works easy enough
<Sisodiya> please help me....
<adaptr> Cyrus25801: same here :)
<jendrula> omg all is eng bye :/
<unop> Sisodiya,  zip it up with tar
<litheum> adaptr: can you imagine any reason this wouldn't have been taken care of automatically when i did aptitude upgrade?
<darkmatter7> im no expert though, sorry
<davide> anybody knows hot to set up a wifi connection using WPA?
<Cyrus25801> adaptr: cool
<adaptr> litewell, the initrd is built upon upgrade, not copied blindly.. and yes, this can therefore go wrong
<creaslob> thx anyway
<unop> Sisodiya,  err, "them" rather -- tar cvf file1.jpg file2.jpg .. etc
<adaptr> litheum: sorry, see ^^^
<Cyrus25801> adaptr: i want to know about all the diffrent distros. and not be stuck on 1
<duaneb> ok, here's the problem
<duaneb> anyone wanna help?
<duaneb> no?
<duaneb> great
<unop> Meltdown79,  the best way to be sure is to read the README and INSTALL within the tarball
<Sisodiya> UNOP : I sending  photo to that person who does not have linux....can he extact those photo ther through Win Zip or Win RAR
<adaptr> Cyrus25801: well, then I'd advise you to install vmware and take a look at 5 or 6 at least, see which ones you like
<dyrne> Meltdown79: thats about it. i usually have /home/myusername/local directory so i do ./configure --prefix=/home/username/local;make;make install just to test it before actually installing to /usr/local/ or wherever
<GrimSleeper> Still asking me for admin pass and my user pass is not working for it.
<threeseas> anyone know anything about Jack (audio connection kit)?
<posingaspopular> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/192.168.1.1
<unop> Sisodiya,  indeed, yes
<litheum> adaptr: ok. seems like a pretty serious problem for a routine security upgrade to result in an unbootable system :)
<posingaspopular> i would explain better but im sick
<Meltdown79> dyrne, thanx man
<seamus7> This is odd.. /var/lib/xkb is an empty directory ... yet the last entry in my Xorg.0.log file is (EE) Error loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm ... anyone familiar with keymapping and the context of this error?
<adaptr> Cyrus25801: be aware that for professional use, people tend to stick close to RHEL (centos), debian/Ubuntu, or slackware, as these tend to be stable-est
<roostishaw> anyone know how i can get my trackpad to work well on my macbook?
<yellowdart> TLE, well.. it doesnt seem to pertain to my situation.. thanks anyhow. I just noticed that the problem only exists if I have firefox open on my second monitor
<unop> posingaspopular,  eh? i think you just dont want to :)
<spyke01> does anyone know how to convert a wma file to mp3?
<Meltdown79> dyrne, just did make on wine, and it takes FOREVER... is does "make" take a long time? =) lol
<posingaspopular> i wish that was the case. then i could just go back to sleep
<cremedasperge> lille
<unop> spyke01,  googled already?
<dyrne> spyke01: here is an example http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6427/
<Cyrus25801> adaptr: cool idea, i have tried installing a few and ubuntu is at the top of the charts. I am a little bias though because Mark Shuttleworth started it and he is a south african and so am i
<yellowdart> TLE, otherwise the dialogs open within the bounds of the first screen.. I'm assuming that this has to do with the fact that i'm not using xinerama and defining a second screen
<ardchoille> Meltdown79: sudo apt-get install wine would have been quicker :P
<traco> italiano==
<traco> italiani????????
<carlo79> join #italia
<adaptr> Cyrus25801: shame on you then... but by al lmeans try to hit him for a job :)
<Meltdown79> ardchoille but i heard that you shouldnt install wine using sudo?
<Meltdown79> hmm
<carlo79> ciao traco
<traco> ho un problema con ubuntu
<ardchoille> Meltdown79: How did you do make install?
<sebrock> whenever after my machine goes into energy saving mode the next time screensaver will not start? Is this a known problem?
<adaptr> !es | traco
<ubotu> traco: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dyrne> Meltdown79: ubuntu usually has very new version of wine you shouldnt have to install. wine has an ubuntu repo too you can add to sources.list
<dyrne> Meltdown79: er shouldnt have to compile i mean
<adaptr> sebrock: energy saving != screensaver
<emet> how do I get netbeans
<emet> apt-get install netbeans no work
<threeseas> spyke01: have you checked the respositories for audio conversion tools?
<adaptr> although, funnily enough, screensaver == energy saving :)
<Cyrus25801> adaptr: thats like saying: get hold of Paris hilton and see if you can have a date. Impossible task
<Meltdown79> dyrne, i know.. hehe.. i got it in my sources.list and i did the apt-get install .. but wine just didnt work on my ubuntu 6.10... the newest version of wine at least.. so i thought i should try to compile it =)
<doggystyl0r> hi @ [a] freebsd_fan, [GuS] , [H5N1] , [JAPS] ph1L, [Jonne] , [L30N] , [PUPPETS] Gonzo, [reed] , ^betul^, __max_, _bt, _ChaKy_, _Er1K_, _Galga, _goofy_, _Qwerty_, _rd_, _shawn, _Smash_, `danny, `k, ablyss, AccessExcess, adante, adaptr, Ademan, adious, Adlai, adriaticator, AfterDeath|idle, aglet, Agrajag, aib, aib_, aixing, AJ_Z0, Alam_Ubuntu, alecjw, alenax, alessandro_, alex-weej, AlexC_, AlexLatchford, aliasd, AlienX, alindeman, all4n, aloril
<Cyrus25801> adaptr: not that i waould want a date with her
<adaptr> Cyrus25801: not nearly as impossible, and whowould want to date a skanky 0' ?
<emet> !netbeans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emet> see
<spyke01> threeseas: i tried using soundconverter but the files are unplayable when converted to oog, mp3, or even wav
<Adlai> hi doggystyl0r I'd like to see you kicked
<adaptr> !ban | doggystyl0r
<ubotu> doggystyl0r: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<duaneb> http://rafb.net/p/jeAXcT51.html
<fabrice_> Salut  tous
<duaneb> that's my problem in a nutshell
<alecjw> !fr | fabrice_
<ubotu> fabrice_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<traco> traco@ubuntu:~$ apt-get install firefox
<traco> E: Impossibile aprire il file di lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<traco> E: Impossibile creare un lock sulla directory di list
<traco> traco@ubuntu:~$
<traco> whu??
<traco> why
<dyrne> Meltdown79: you often need to run winecfg and set a few things up.  its a gui tool
<sits> spyke01: I'd look into transcode, videolan and anything that can play a wma and output a wav
<Adlai> traco, first of all, don't paste directly in the channel
<Cyrus25801> adaptr: tell me about it
<duaneb> anyone?
<h1st0> Ugghh having some issues with update-manager.  It keeps saying that a restart is needed no matter how many times I restart.
<duaneb> please?
<alecjw> !paste | traco
<defrysk> traco, use sudo
<duaneb> http://rafb.net/p/jeAXcT51.html
<ubotu> traco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fabrice_> ok,merci
<h1st0> So looking for ideas how to fix it.
<adaptr> !patience | duaneb
<ubotu> duaneb: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<traco> pass??
<Meltdown79> dyrne, yepp, i did run winecfg but i got this error when trying to save changes http://pastebin.ca/362243
<Cyrus25801> bye for now
<Adlai> second, it means that another apt-get is running, and you have to wait for that to finish before you install anything else
<sits> I'm struggling with Suspend to RAM with S3. My machine suspends but goes on to reboot after it attempts to resume
<daniele_982> hello someone use Festival?
<duaneb> adaptr: I've been asking for a bit now :p
<adaptr> duaneb: it cannot find it locally, so you have removed the archive manually - get it again with apt-get -d (or -f, I alwasy forget which )
<novice> can i use the command " sudo cp InneX /usr/share/pixmaps"
<seamus7> Any Ubuntu wizards who know about keymaps here and xkb?
<duaneb> don't meen to be an a$$
<adaptr> duaneb: not where I can see
<traco> traco@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox
<traco> Password:
<traco> pass of root??
<h1st0> duaneb: how did you install netatalk?
<novice> i mean to copy the folder InneX frm desktop to root dire
<Meltdown79> dyrne, and when trying to install dreamweaver 8 i got this error http://pastebin.ca/362233
<posingaspopular> traco yes
<adaptr> !flood | traco
<ubotu> traco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<duaneb> I installed it from source
<ablyss> Meltdown79: looks like you installed wine as root
<duaneb> well, I made a package from source
<threeseas> spyke01: windows media file... maybe find a windows box and convert it from there?
<sits> traco: no it would be your password
<Adlai> traco, no, sudo wants your user password
<daniele_982> nothing use Festival??????
<traco> i don'k know pass of root
<duaneb> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347019
<adaptr> traco: thank God...
<posingaspopular> uh did you try just hitting enter
<Adlai> adaptr, lol
<ardchoille> adaptr: hehe
<h1st0> duaneb: if you made a deb from the source with checkinstall then just dpkg -r nameofdeb.deb
<Meltdown79> ablyss, i just did sudo apt-get install wine  ... then i did  winecfg.... then i did ... wine Dreamweaver8-en.exe
<duaneb> ok
<duaneb> thanks
<clearze2> adaptr: lol
<traco> speack italian??
<Hedegaard> how do I get my open programs to be listed in the top bar instead of the bar in the bottom of the screen ?
<h1st0> duaneb: if you just installed from source then you would have to look for an uninstaller in the source folder.
<carlo79> hi all
<adaptr> !it | traco
<ubotu> traco: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<daniele_982> traco: i speack italian
<jutta> hi @ [a] freebsd_fan, [GuS] , [H5N1] , [JAPS] ph1L, [Jonne] , [L30N] , [PUPPETS] Gonzo, [reed] , ^betul^, __max_, _bt, _ChaKy_, _Er1K_, _Galga, _goofy_, _Qwerty_, _rd_, _shawn, _Smash_, `danny, `k, ablyss, AccessExcess, adante, adaptr, Ademan, adious, Adlai, adriaticator, AfterDeath|idle, aglet, Agrajag, aib, aib_, aixing, AJ_Z0, Alam_Ubuntu, alecjw, alenax, alessandro_, AlexC_, AlexLatchford, aliasd, AlienX, alindeman, all4n, aloril, alvarezp, AMAG, Amally
<sits> Hedegaard: open programs?
<Adlai> !ban | jutta
<ubotu> jutta: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<dyrne> Meltdown79: well the first error can be fixed probably by doing: sudo chown -R ~/.wine   i dont know about the second
<adaptr> oh ffs - can those not be regexp-ed ?
<Hedegaard> sits,  yes as in eg. firefox, xchat and so on ...
<dyrne> Meltdown79: er sudo chown -R Meltdown79 ~/.wine
<SuperTeece> Hi all
<sits> Heartsbane: you have two choices
<Adlai> oh haha I thought that was french
<Adlai> whoops
<daniele_982> nothing use Festival ??? I've one problem to female voice
<sits> unlock the the window list applet then drag its grippy to the top
<kitsuneofdoom> I've gotten nethack-gnome off the repositories. It only lets me select character attributes, then crashes, although when I restart it always says there is a game in progress. The errors are:
<sits> (right mouse button on the grippy shows you options)
<kitsuneofdoom> Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) serial 27642 error_code 8 request_code 62 minor_code 0
<kitsuneofdoom> Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) serial 27650 error_code 8 request_code 62 minor_code 0
<Hedegaard> sits, great!! :) that easy ... thanks a bunch
<SuperTeece> Anyone in the mood for a wifi question?
<emet> how do I automatically purge orphaned packages ?
<dyrne> SuperTeece: shoot
<ernst> hello
<sits> Hedegaard: or you can create a new window list by right mouse buttoning an empty bit of panel and going to add to panel...
<Hedegaard> sits, is it possible to make the topbar 2 lines instead of one ?
<Adlai> emet, sudo aptitude clean or sudo aptitude autoclean, I forget which
<sits> Hedegaard: sort of
<duaneb> can I download a .deb manually from the repository
<ernst> does someone have a nvidia card and is using twinview with to screens and a TV?
<Adlai> as far as purging, I don't know
<sits> Hedegaard: you can set a panel's width and height
<daniele_982> sits: you use Festival?
<duaneb> nm
<duaneb> found it
<emet> Adlai, so that will get rid of libraries no application is using ?
<sits> daniele_982: only very briefly
<Hedegaard> sits, but not two lines ... with width and height it only makes the line bigger
<Kajin> Does anybody have any experience when it comes to running the game Ragnarok Online on Wine SVN on Ubuntu Edgy? The AppDB gives it a Gold rating, but when I try to start the game I get a LoadMapTable error the moment it starts.
<Trentster> hey all,
<sits> Hedegaard: you need your panel to be bigger
<daniele_982> sits: you say hio to abilitate the famale voice
<Adlai> emet, it should
<jharr> where do i report apic problems?
<SuperTeece> Well I installed the driver for my Belkin F5D8010. I get driver installed, hardware present with ndiswrapper -l. I do not have an entry for the card in System --> Admin --> Networking. ALso the card's lights are not on. I also have the same problem with the onboard Broadcom.
<sits> Hedegaard: but what in particular did you want on two lines?
<adaptr> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Meltdown79> the strange thing is, i have installed wine lots of times now.. and no matter what i do i get that "unprotecting memory to allow real-mode calls.NULL pointer accesses will no longer be caught.This program cannot be run in DOS mode". I just dont get it..hehe
<sits> Hedegaard: everything in the top panel or just a particular thing?
<gxr> anyone know of working sigmatel audio drivers???
<Hedegaard> sits, the programs listed in two lines, i tend to have a lot of open programs and it's very difficult to overview with just one line
<zt1> I had it working on my sys
<duaneb> ok, so netatalk dies as it's being set up
<duaneb> something about an unknown host
<zt1> sigmatel HD audio drivers
<ardchoille> Hedegaard: I don't think it's possible, yet, to have the window list in two lines rather than one.
<sits> gxr: question is a bit vague. You are probably going to want to mention your exact sound chipset as listed by lscpi
<Trentster> last update seems to have wacked, my kernel-generic and replaced it with kernel-386, how do I get -generic back and then recompile nvidia support for that kernel?
<sits> Hedegaard: that's doable
<duaneb> and dpkg/apt-get doesn't let me remove it and/or install any other pacakages
<adaptr> Trentster: synaptic
<gxr> zt1, where did you get them?
<ardchoille> sits: How?
<Trentster> adaptr, pls elaborate
<zt1> I had to google
<gxr> did you download from dell?
<Meltdown79> hmm.. do i need to put the .exe files inside the drive_c dir to be able to install or what?
<Meltdown79> hmm
<adaptr> trenswhy ? start synaptic, install kernel-generic, reboot.. that's about it
<adaptr> Trentster: why ? start synaptic, install kernel-generic, reboot.. that's about it
<duaneb> what shoould I do?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> hi
<zt1> hold
<adaptr> Meltdown79: that's a pretty good guess
<Antonio_Carlos_M> me again
<Antonio_Carlos_M> pllllllllllz
<Trentster> adaptr, thanks,,,
<Antonio_Carlos_M> help
<doofy2> does blender not work with beryl/aiglx?
<sits> Hedegaard: it will happen "by magic" if the panel itself is tall enough
<posingaspopular> !ask Antonio_Carlos_M
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i have problems with 3ddesk
<adaptr> doofy2: is blender opengl-capable ?
<duaneb> can I use '--force' with remove?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> it worked when i instaled it first
<dyrne> Meltdown79: im no wine expert but i normally just wine installer.exe  from anywhere
<zt1> yes, Dell has them
<adaptr> duaneb: for any package not in any repos, apt-* simply won't work
<Meltdown79> dyrne, me too... hmm....
<sits> ardchoille: see my reply to Hedegaard
<zt1> SIGMATEL STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio
<clearze2> where is the logs of the ssh connections to my computer?
<doofy2> adaptr, i truly do not know, im just having an issue when i mouse over stuff it seems to disappear, cant seem to do anything
<gxr> yeah, i got those from dell but when i try to run them
<duaneb> ok, dpkg then
<adaptr> clearze2: /var/log/auth.log
<gxr> it says invalid type
<clearze2> adaptr: thanks
<Hedegaard> sits, brilliant! :) thanks! :)
<Antonio_Carlos_M> but when i restarted my comp i get
<gxr> this is my first linux distro
<Antonio_Carlos_M> 3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<Antonio_Carlos_M> 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting.
<Antonio_Carlos_M> Daemon started.  Run 3ddesk to activate.
<Antonio_Carlos_M> Server not found after waiting 5 seconds.
<Antonio_Carlos_M> Could not find server.
<Antonio_Carlos_M> Try starting manually (3ddeskd)
<zt1> I have Dell Precision 390
<Antonio_Carlos_M> thats the message
<sits> Hedegaard: as you've noticed, not everything will go on to two lines...
<Antonio_Carlos_M> can anyone help me plz
<adaptr> doofy2: then blender probably does not support running its interface on opengl - beryl is *all* opengl...
<dyrne> Meltdown79: is it configured for win2k or 98?
<gxr> "archive type not supported"
<Antonio_Carlos_M> I'm i newb in linux
<Hedegaard> sits, no that's perfect :)
<Antonio_Carlos_M> and i dont have the knowlege
<Antonio_Carlos_M> to solve this problem by muself
<adaptr> Antonio_Carlos_M: then the way to get knowledge would not be to spam this channel
<Antonio_Carlos_M> ok
<Antonio_Carlos_M> sry
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i ask
<posingaspopular> Antonio_Carlos_M: did you try searching the ubuntuforums? Idont know anythingabout 3ddesktop
<Antonio_Carlos_M> and no one answers
<Antonio_Carlos_M> nope
<Meltdown79> dyrne, i did winecfg and chose Windows XP and then pressed OK =)
<Antonio_Carlos_M> nothing on forums
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i searched
<ardchoille> sits: Ah, I see. the panel has to be more than 46 pixels to do it. Thank you :)
<adaptr> Antonio_Carlos_M: try to formulate a question about what it is that you're trying to do, and what happens when you do it
<southafrikanse> Hello?
<adaptr> oh please...
<adaptr> !flood | Antonio_Carlos_M
<ubotu> Antonio_Carlos_M: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<clearze2>  Antonio_Carlos_M: do you have the drivers for your video card?
* sigterm yawns
<adaptr> !enter | Antonio_Carlos_M
<ubotu> Antonio_Carlos_M: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hamit> My internet is very slow. What must I do?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> umm.
<Antonio_Carlos_M> nope
<dyrne> Meltdown79: bah  rm -fr ~/.wine and rerun config maybe
<sigterm> hamit: by a bigger pipe
<southafrikanse> Can someone help a noob on Ubuntu?
<sigterm> ;)
<posingaspopular> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hamit> :)
<clearze2>  Antonio_Carlos_M: start with that first there are threads at ubuntuforums.org
<southafrikanse> :D
<southafrikanse> OK
<southafrikanse> I have no sound on Ubuntu
<charliedon> Is anyone else here a Sirius subscriber?  I'm trying to get their internet radio service to run on Dapper. Yeah, YAn00b
<SuperTeece> dyrne: I think I sent you the issue, this is my first time on IRC so if you responded I missed it, lol
<southafrikanse> My version is Edgy Eft
<gxr> justin@justin-desktop:~$ rpm -Uvh kudzu-1.1.95.11-2.<arch>.rpm
<gxr> bash: arch: No such file or directory
<gxr> justin@justin-desktop:~$
<gxr> :(
<hamit> I am also using an another linux distro but it is very fast while uing internet
<sits> wow lots of questions here. Kinda overwhelming at times : )
<posingaspopular> southafrikanse: moreinfo please
<sigterm> er
<Antonio_Carlos_M> but the problem is that it worked perfectly when i instaled it first, but when i restarted my comp it broke down
<Trentster> adaptr, is the only way to have proper multi core support and cpu frequency scaling working is to have generic kernel, is this correct..
<sigterm> gxr: do you actually have that rpm in the directory your trying to run that command in?
<southafrikanse> My laptop acts like I have sound but I can't listen to anything
<gxr> its in a folder
<dyrne> SuperTeece: if you did i missed it. just ask it here :)
<gxr> so
<Antonio_Carlos_M> so i dont think that the driver is the problem
<gxr> thats probably why?
<Openix> southafrikanse: what sounds are you trying to play, mp3 etc..?
<southafrikanse> All types
<SuperTeece>  I installed the driver for my Belkin F5D8010. I get driver installed, hardware present with ndiswrapper -l. I do not have an entry for the card in System --> Admin --> Networking. ALso the card's lights are not on. I also have the same problem with the onboard Broadcom.
<ardchoille> gxr: It's not a good idea to use .rpm packages in Ubuntu.
<Trentster> for core 2 / multi core support and cpu frequency scaling, do you have to use the generic kernel version?
<sigterm> gxr: aye, might go into that folder: rpm -Uvh kudzu*.rpm , and best to use .deb types
<duaneb> wouldn't "dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq netatalk" work?
<posingaspopular> maybe it's alsa
<Meltdown79> dyrne, when removing .wine dir and doing winecfg it creats .wine dir..but i get this message "Failed to open the service control manager." any idea?
<gerald> what arguments should I use for the sed comand to rid the line numbers of a source code file?
<sits> southafrikanse: ouch. One of those. The usual thing is to try playing with the mixers in alsamixer (be careful!) while using something like speaker-test to make sure it's not a case of things being muted
<threeseas> sits: yeah, lots of q's, wonder if 1037 pep's can keep up
<sits> southafrikanse: but as someone else said it might be alsa. All those AC97 chipsets get wired up different ways by their vendors
<southafrikanse> Is it AC97 chipsets?
<sigterm> speaking of wired up
* sigterm slurps down some more coffee
<southafrikanse> sits: How do you?
<duaneb> any dpkg experts here?
<sits> southafrikanse: oh sorry
<posingaspopular> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dyrne> SuperTeece: if you unplug replug the card and do dmesg | tail does it say anything like eth1 or wlan0
<gxr> If I try to double click on the .rpm it says archive support not supported, what should I do?
<southafrikanse> sits: It only says HDA Intek
<sits> duaneb: better to ask the question rather than ask a question about asking questions
<southafrikanse> sits: It only says HDA Intel
<Hedegaard> sits, one last panel question - is there a way to resize the bottom one so it's not 100% width ?
<dyrne> Meltdown79: might /j wine   i really dont have alot of experience with it other than basic stuff
<sits> southafrikanse: ah an intel HD
<duaneb> sits: look
<duaneb> I've been asking
<sits> duaneb: oh sorry
<thcmonkey> does anyone know if beryl will work on a rage128pro?
<Meltdown79> dyrne, kk thanx man
<sits> Hedegaard: yes?
<sits> Hedegaard: find an empty bit of panel and press the right mouse button
<SuperTeece> dyrne: negitive
<sits> go to Properties...
<sits> Hedegaard: untick Expand
<Gog123> positive
<duaneb> got it working
<Hedegaard> sits, agh! :) sorry ... should have seen that :) thanks again
<Gog123> foo
<duaneb> thanks
<sits> duaneb: stuff flies by so quickly there's no way I could read it all
<thcmonkey> woops
* Gog123 codes 
<duaneb> sits: no problem
<thcmonkey> can i ask again:
<KarlsBerg> Hola ant30 , Antonio_Carlos_M
<KarlsBerg> :)
<Gog123> when is ubuntu next release due out?
<dyrne> SuperTeece: sorry Tremulous calls
<thcmonkey> anyoe know if beryl will work on a rage128pro?
<Gog123> i need some fresh ubuntu
<Gog123> :P
<Antonio_Carlos_M> hola
<posingaspopular> Gog123: feisty
<sits> thcmonkey: no
<thcmonkey> anyone*
<Gog123> posingaspopular whatever
<Openix> thcmonkey: if you mean the ati 9250 card - good luck!
<thcmonkey> crap, really?
<sits> thcmonkey: I believe there are locking issues with the openGL driver for that card
<southafrikanse> ubotu: I have Alsa Mixer already selected
<Gog123> posingaspopular:  One that includes the google summer of  code work i guess should be nice
<adaptr> thcmonkey: try . it. out. - faster than asking about it for an hour :)
<kubota> hi, can someone tell me how to mount CD-ROM drives in ubuntu?
<Gog123> :P
<royel> !feisty | Gog123
<ubotu> Gog123: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<sits> thcmonkey: I could be wrong but that was the case last time I looked
<Trentster> for core 2 / multi core support and cpu frequency scaling, do I have to use the generic kernel version?
<duaneb> anyone had a success in running the live cd off a usb key?
<thcmonkey> which version of beryl would it be though?
<Gog123> april 2007
<thcmonkey> nvidia?
<Gog123> ack
<shandar> hey
<aman> whn i try to access the web, i get the following error:
<aman>  Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<aman>   klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
<aman> plz help
<sits> thcmonkey: so I guess the answer is "it could be made to work but someone has to fix the drivers first". There is one option I overlooked though
<southafrikanse> lool
<shandar> uhm. is there anyone that is kick ass on shellscripting here?
<thcmonkey> that one option being?
<southafrikanse> I'm talking to a bot
<thcmonkey> and do you have the same card, sits?
<sits> thcmonkey: you _might_ be able to get beryl going under XGL on such a card
<royel> !bot | southafrikanse
<ubotu> southafrikanse: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SuperTeece> Well dyrne had to go, does anyone else have any idea what is going on with my question?
<kubota>  When I try to access a CD-ROM drive through Nautilus I get the error "unable to mount the selected volume"
<sits> thcmonkey: not exactly. At the place I work we have lots of old ATI rage whatevers
<sits> thcmonkey: so I keep an eye on stuff about them from time to time
<charl_ie> kubota: go to /media/cdrom0, the cd roms contents should be there
<tpalma> hi
<SuperTeece>  I installed the driver for my Belkin F5D8010. I get driver installed, hardware present with ndiswrapper -l. I do not have an entry for the card in System --> Admin --> Networking. ALso the card's lights are not on. I also have the same problem with the onboard Broadcom.
<shandar> shell scripting anyone? :)
<sits> thcmonkey: the gentoo folks had a good compatibility list
<royel> !anyone | shandar
<ubotu> shandar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<southafrikanse> What can I do to have sound? I feel completely useless
<kam> can anyone help with intel 3945 wireless?
<kubota> char_lie: okay.
<mindstate> when i run uTorrent in wine.. it shows up in my windowlist but i cant open the utorrent window..nothing seems to works
<unop> shandar,  whats the matter?
<shandar> anyone know how to filter out urls from curl in the terminal?
<thcmonkey> it sucks, i was really into getting beryl too :(
<sits> thcmonkey: and here's where I read about the locking issue with AIGLX: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/RenderingProject/aiglx#head-770b2cb0c399c6f67fce0af5cdbc0d1571cface1
<shandar> right now I get the full line the url is on, I only want the url
<Openix> i will never get another ati card again
<Trentster> how do i get core 2 duo cpu multicore support working under Edgy?
<posingaspopular> Openix: everyone i know hates ati
<unop> mindstate,  why don't you usea native torrent client?
<sits> thcmonkey: as I said, it might work under XGL for you
<kam> can anyone help with intel 3945 wireless?
<kubota> char_lie: When I do that it doesn't show any files. Just a blank window.
<SuperTeece> kam: what issue are you having?
<mindstate> unop: because utorrent is awesome lol, azureus is too bloated
<Openix> Trentster: edgy  supports multicore out of da box
<kam> cant get the card started
<southafrikanse> Is there a specific channel to speak about sound problems on Ubuntu?
<charl_ie> kubota: try mount /dev/hdc1, then go there
<mindstate> unop: do you recommend anything?
<SuperTeece> kam: driver installed?
<adaptr> azureus takes everything that is bad about java, and manages to  combine it with everything that is bad about windows :)
<mindstate> adaptr: lmao
<shandar> adaptr: lol
<shandar> so true
<unop> shandar,  you mean your output contains "http://example.com/blah?foo_bar <some html> some text </some more html>" but you only want "http://example.com/blah?foo_bar" ?
<Cugel> I have a question: what's the name of the tool to control the placement of new windows? you know, to open a window on desktop 2 every time etc.
<adaptr> utorrent takes the best windows can do and distributes it in a 600KB executable. nuff said
<kam> i assume its done by default
<Trentster> Openix, not with the -386 kernel...
<combili> How can I disable dhclient from editing my resolv.conf ?
<unop> mindstate,  errm, !bittorrent maybe? i'm not a torrent user at all
<mindstate> unop: ah alright
<adaptr> combili: there's an option to not change nameservers
<Trentster> Openix, just did a cat/cpuinfo, only shows 1 cpu
<unop> !bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 556 kB
<shandar> unop, yeah
<adaptr> Trentster: yes, you need a generic kernel for SMP
<mindstate> thats the default client
<KDan> how do i make it so that my external usb hdd's are mounted as read-write for all users?
<sits> Cugel: the window manager?
<thcmonkey> sits: well it supporst direct rendering
<thcmonkey> supports*
<KDan> (they currently auto-mount as read-only for my main user)
<Trentster> adaptr, how do I force install of generic kernel and install nvidia-glx for it..
<kubota> char_lie: When I type that  into the terminal it says it cannot find /dev/fstab or etc/mtab
<SuperTeece> kam: do you see that card entry when you type lspci in the terminal?
<adaptr> Trentster: there is nothing to force, just install it
<sits> thcmonkey: true but it depends on what else it supports simultaneously
<tpalma> hi i have problem with usb key
<kam> yes its there
<Cugel> sits: no, there's a tool that allows you to set specific preferences (window size, which desktop to open it on).
<Openix> Linux homebox 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Trentster> when I apt-get install nvidia-glx it always tries to pull the -386 kernel
<charl_ie> kubota mount /dev/hdc1 /media/cdrom0
<shandar> unop, any ideas?
<SuperTeece> kam: how about ndiswrapper -l?
<sits> Cugel: aha. That is your window manager
<adaptr> Trentster: that's because you're not *running* an SMP kernel
<sits> Cugel: different ones let you do it different ways
<kam> yes tried it with ndiswrapper as well
<combili> adaptr: where is that option ?
<ardchoille> !devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<charl_ie> kubota: mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 even
<kam> its on a fujitsu laptop
<sits> Cugel: e.g. if you save a session in GNOME it often saves the desktop windows were open on too
<SuperTeece> does it show driver installed hardware present?
<ardchoille> Cugel: ^^
<unop> shandar,  yea, one sec
<shandar> unop, cheers :)
<adaptr> combili: dunna remember exactly,m but it may well be dhclient's config
<Cugel> ubotu has it  -- devilspie is the one I was looking for (I forgot!)
<Trentster> adaptr, ive tried..had the generic kernel running, all was well did apackage update, and it broke.
<Trentster> could only get nvidia working again under -386
<adaptr> Trentster: not really helpful - "broke" how ?>
<kam> the only way i get it working.. is starting it in windowsxp and then restarting into ubuntu???
<Trentster> would not even install under -generic
<sits> Trentster: odd
<KDan> how do i make it so that my external usb hdd's are mounted as read-write for all users? (they currently automount as readonly for my main user)
<adaptr> Trentster: you need restricted-modules for generic as well - get those
<mindstate> also, i've got 2 different linux kernels showing up in my Grub menu. is that ok?
<unop> shandar,  echo "http://example.com/blah?foo_bar <some html>some text </some more html>" | perl -ne 'print /(http:\S+)/'
<adaptr> mindstate: you could have 25 for all it cares
<tpalma> hi  KDan
<sits> Trentster: perhaps your repository hadn't caught up at the time you upgraded your kernel
<Trentster> adaptr, ok gonna install now
<mindstate> adaptr: lol, ok
<KDan> hi tpalma
<gxr> I have Intel HD soundcard, why am I getting no sound??
<tpalma> Hi have problem with usb key
<Openix> Trentster: 386 kernel is not for new machines - perhaps it has no multiprocessor support
<shandar> unop, awesome. thanks!
<SuperTeece> kam: does it show as active or inactive in System -> Admin -> Networking?
<sits> Openix: I'd be surprised if it had SMP
<Trentster> Openix, its a new core 2
<adaptr> Trentster: open synaptic, search for linux-image, check the "generic" one, search for restricted, check the same one, then install those, then reboto in to the generic kernel, THEN install nvidia-glx
<sits> Openix: dual CPU/core machines were very rare until pentiums came out
<ant30> HI KarlsBerg Why are you using this channel to speak me
<tpalma> hi <Openix> <shandar>
<adaptr> Trentster: does generic edgy not still have issues with core 2 ?
<KDan> how do i make it so that my external usb hdd's are mounted as read-write for all users? (they currently automount as readonly for my main user)
<Openix> sits:im surprised it supports graphics!
<Dame> !vncviewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncviewer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sits> gxr: I'd say one of two reasons
<adaptr> there used to be big kernel problems
<SuperTeece>  I installed the driver for my Belkin F5D8010. I get driver installed, hardware present with ndiswrapper -l. I do not have an entry for the card in System --> Admin --> Networking. ALso the card's lights are not on. I also have the same problem with the onboard Broadcom.
<Trentster> adaptr, I don't know
<thcmonkey> how do i know if i have the QuinnStorm version of Compiz installed?
<KarlsBerg> ant30, why im the master
<GMWeezel> Is there a gray or black version of the Human theme? I have looked around but with no success.
<sits> gxr: your volumes are two low/ your card is confused and is outputting to the headphone socket only
<Trentster> adaptr, I know edgy jmicron support is stuffed...
<clearze2> KDan: what type of filesystem is the external drive?
<sits> gxr: or the alsa driver didn't quite work on your hardware
<kubota> char_lie: When I do that it says I must specify a filesystem type =/
<KDan> fat32
<tpalma> KDan hi have problem with usb key.The key go on windows but not ubuntu
<ant30> KarlsBerg, to spanish channel
<threeseas> anyone thought about creating ubuntu channels for better focus? i.e. ubuntu-sound ?
<tpalma> yes fat32
<sebrock> how do I format a partition to fat32?
<ardchoille> GMWeezel: If you can't find it, you  might want to have a look at the murrina themes at http://www.gnome-look.org
<Trentster> adaptr, you reccomend i use something besides edgy if im using a core 2?
<SuperTeece> threeseas: I agree
<KDan> clearze2: fat32
<sits> Openix: haha
<kubota> threeseas good idea..
<poningru> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<speedwolf> does anyone have a working Belkin USB F5D7051?
<adaptr> Trentster: not to my knowledge, but as I said - I seem to recall there were many issues with core 2 and the edgy kernels
<mothersuperior2> has anyone had problems installing wlanng drivers?
<clearze2> KDan: you have to set the uid and sid in the /etc/fstab I believe. One sec
<adaptr> Trentster: only one way to find out, obviously
<tpalma> I format partition with windows but with ubuntu and sun  the key non func
<charl_ie> kubota: mount -t cdfs /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0
<gxr> how do I change the sound levels?
<sebrock> anyone?
<Limb0> hey, i need a good graf tool
<Limb0> anybody know one?
<sebrock> whenever after my machine goes into energy saving mode the next time screensaver will not start? Is this a known problem?
<GMWeezel> ardchoille: Thanks. Off topic question though; is gray spelled "grey" in Europe or something?
<Trentster> adaptr, thanks.....gonna reboot and see if i can resolve
<sits> Trentster: to be fair other than binary drivers there's not a lot of difference between the different distros wrt to compatibity
<tobster> Hi
<kubota> char_lie: It says that cdfs is an unknown file system
<Openix> Trentster: you should be running a 686 kernel and sorting your nvidia problems like that
<ardchoille> GMWeezel: No idea
<aman>   klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
<tobster> I need someone help
<tobster> :)
<aman> what does this error means and how to solve this?
<sits> Trentster: what tends to work in one will go on to work in others at the next release
<Trentster> Openix, does a 686 exist under synaptic
<sits> aman: that's not a good sign
<Ryiel> Greetings! I have a little problem. I wanna play PlaneShift, it uses Crystal Space engine. I installed the radeon drivers but ground textures are still missing. (I asked ps devs, they have no clue) At first, all the textures were missing, i installed the radeon drivers and i can see the character now but the ground textures are still missing. Any cule?
<ucordes> i got an edgy desktop disc here- but it has no description on it ( i was too lazy ) how can i find out wether it is a beta or final?
<Openix> Trentster: Linux homebox 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<sits> I've never known kio_http to not be found on a KDE install
<aman> i know. cant browse any webpage
<charl_ie> kubota: what about sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0
<Openix> Trentster: mybox
<tpalma> hi kdan the messages on ubuntu visualize i/o error for my usb key
<gxr> sorry for asking again, but where are the sound levels in ubuntu??
<sits> aman: I'd guess a broken upgrade but I've not really seen that error before
<clearze2> KDan: Yeah, you have to edit /etc/fstab and set the uid and gid
<sits> gxr: they are part of the kernel
<threeseas> SuperTeece: kubotu or anyone - how might such we get such refined channels set up officially?
<zt1> top right corner ?
<SuperTeece> gxr: mine is by the time
<aman> the full error shown is  : Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<aman>  klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
<aman>  .
<kubota> charl_ie: Same thing. It was requiring me to use sudo before anyways.. hmm..
<unop> shandar,  did you PM me just now?
<kubota> char_lie: BTW it still says that I have to specify a filesystem type
<tobster> Which ALGOL language was first introduce and what was it use for?
<SuperTeece> threeseas: this is my first time here or in IRC at all.. I have no clue
<clearze2> KDan:
<thcmonkey> jees, installing beryl looks like hardwork lol
<shandar> unop, no, that was a few mins ago
<unop> shandar,  ah, so you ok then?
<sits> SuperTeece: go with the flow
<shandar> unop, so far so good, yes :)
<unop> shandar,  cool :)
<sebrock> actually a lot of things seems strange after power saving mode
<KDan> clearze2: cheers
<corevette> where is the channel for feisty support
<clearze2> KDan: I hope that helped
<charl_ie> kubota: when you double click on your CD drive in "Computer" what error does it give ("show more details")
<gxr> bah, im going to have to go back to windows :( no sound support for my card
<tobster> BurryI I gave up when I try and run it my screen goes white and i had to pull the plug on my PC
<shachaf> What would be the easiest (and cleanest) way of getting GHC 6.6 working under Edgy?
<SuperTeece> sits: I'm sorry, am I doing something wrong?
<sits> SuperTeece: nope! :)
<Trentster> Openix, whats Linux homebox 2.6.17-11-generic / mybox kernels designed for?
<kubota> char_lie: It says "mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist"
<clearze2> KDan: Oh you will have to set the <type> as vfat as well
<SuperTeece> sits: I hate to seem like a spammer, I'm just trying to make this thing work
<tobster> Could someone tell me about ALGOL
<mindstate> whats the ubuntu freetalk channel?
<charl_ie> kubota: can you paste /etc/fstab
<Openix> Trentster: do a uname -a in a console
<sits> shachaf: apt-cache search ghc ?
<shachaf> sits: That's 6.4.
<Trentster> Openix, 2.6.17-10-386
<tobster> i need to answer a question in my studies which is what ALGOL?
<Trentster> I told you im using -386 at the mo, as I couldent get nvidia latest drivers working under -generic
<HLM> mindstate: #ubuntu-offtopic
<clearze2> kubota: try to mount /dev/hdd1
<mindstate> HLM: thank you
<sits> shachaf: in that case a) Wait for someone else to package it and use their repository b) Package it yourself c) Compile and install it yourself (in order of cleanliness and ease first)
<HLM> yw
<royel> !offtopic | mindstate
<ubotu> mindstate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tobster> siox hi
<mothersuperior2> Has anyone ever had probelms installing wlan-ng drivers
<mothersuperior2> ?
<sioux> hi
<Openix> Trentster: you may possibly have to live with 1 processor core
<wkdown> I got a two-part question but I think one answer will be biased given the people in here...
<tobster> do you know about programming?
<beg1689> does ubuntu come with any type of firewall by default?
<SuperTeece> tobster: I don't know what it is but I found this -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALGOL
<Trentster> Openix, why?
<sits> Trentster: I'd check what the nvidia problem really was
<tobster> nice one
<tobster> thanks
<kubota> begl689: look up firestarter
<Krator> Hello, how do I reset my keyboard language?It is german now. Setting the language to us in xorg.conf does not seem to work.
<mindstate> !ask | wkdown
<sits> Trentster: I know people on dual core machines that don't have a problem (but that's not the same as saying everything should be fine for you)
<ubotu> wkdown: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ardchoille> beg1689: Yes, Ubuntu ships with iptables. You can also install Firestarter, which is a gui front-end to iptables.
<wkdown> I want to build an Asterisk server and a MythTV server ... 1) Is Ubuntu a good OS choice? and 2) could I put them both on the same server efficiently?
<tobster> with Burryl every time I try and run it my screen goes white I have the drivers installed
<shachaf> sits: D) Upgrade to Feisty?
<threeseas> A list6 of ubuntu channels - but not really what I was suggesting
<Openix> Trentster:  686/generic is for modern day machines - you should be using it
<threeseas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat'
<kitche> tobster: #ubuntu-effects for beryl help
<SuperTeece> I installed the driver for my Belkin F5D8010. I get driver installed, hardware present with ndiswrapper -l. I do not have an entry for the card in System --> Admin --> Networking. ALso the card's lights are not on. I also have the same problem with the onboard Broadcom.
<shachaf> sits: I haven't been keeping up, what stage is it in, and how painful would the upgrade be?
<Trentster> sits, is there a huge performance penalty not using multicore?
<kubota> clearze2 It says munt: can't find /dev/hdd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sits> shachaf: ah fiesty has them? Yes that may well a reasonable option if you don't mind being a tester and things breaking
<ezekiel72> has anyone in here tried nubuntu?
<krznpsk> can anyone help me get this wireless pcmcia card working? i have tried all the HOWTOs, ndiswrapper, everything, i am just lost
<tpalma> hi Kubota
<Vivvus> What directory do I download a file I intend to install with dkpg?
<wkdown> or maybe a BSD would be better suited?
<SuperTeece> krznpsk: we may have the same issue, what's up?
<kubota> tpalma... Hi?
<sits> shachaf: moderately painful. There could still be a big change that broke things and forced you to fix the pieces. If you want cutting edge stuff I guess you learn to live with it...
<patrick_king> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<royel> Krator: you restarted X after your change?
<tpalma> kubota I'am Italian I have problem with usb key
<tobster> My computer is new and top of the range is it worth removing Burryl and just wait for the next fantasic Ubuntu release
<Trentster> Openix, Ok, will reboot now, I assume after reboot to-generic i have to re-install nvidia-glx...correct?
<wkdown> anyone??
<bronze> tpalma what problem?
<mothersuperior2> can someone help me?
<lresende> hey guys, would someone give me a quick help with maven install ? it seems to be working, except for that i have to put the full path, just mvn won't work... i have already added it to the path in /etc/profile
<mothersuperior2> with my wikrelss issue?
<shachaf> sits: Well, 6.6 isn't that cutting edge (it came out in October).
<Openix> Trentster:  maybe?
<kubota> tpalma.. I wish I could help, don't know why you're addressing me though :P
<Trentster> ok --- c ya---in 5
<sits> shachaf: well cutting edge compared to the release of the distro : )
<tpalma> hi bronze the usb key run under windows but not in linux/unix
<ezekiel72> anyon tried nubuntu?
<dury> hi there channel ;)
<Openix> Trentster:  I take it you are trying for a 3d desktop?
<shachaf> sits: But I ran also Dapper ~2 months early, so I guess Feisty wouldn't be that different.
<krznpsk> supertreece: i have the netgear WG511T card in an old laptop, no matter what i do it won't show a signal in the panel wireless manager applet
<shachaf> sits: OK, thanks!
<sits> shachaf: I'd guess not but I'm not letting you hold me to that statement : )
<kubota> clearze2 Any other ideas?
<tpalma> I don't understend kubota repeat please
<sioux> so wht's news?
<krznpsk> supertreece: there is also an internal lucent wavelan card working in this laptop; i couldn't get either one working in opensuse 10.2 or ubuntu 6.10
<clearze2> kubota: one sec
<sioux> what's new?
<kubota> tpalma I was just saying I can't help you, sorry.
<sinizzl> hello
<shandar> unop, one more thing, I keep getting a quote at the end of the link?
<dury> where I can find a .iso of ubuntu dvd, url
<sinizzl> does anyone have a copy of a working murrine-gtk2-engine package for ubuntu? all mirrors are down :(
<clearze2> kubota: what are you trying to mount?
<dury> to burn
<sinizzl> i tried some rpms i found on the web but none of em will work :(
<dury> lastest ubuntu
<kubota> clearze2: a CD-ROM drive. I also have an additional CD-R drive but it is not even recognized by the system.
<xopher> sinizzl, if you're on amd64 then yes 
<sinizzl> :(
<sinizzl> no i'm not.
<kubota> clearze2: I think I can see the CD-ROM drive from nautlius
<sinizzl> i'm on x86 kekekeke
<[DM-S] frieksk> hi
<krznpsk> i tried building the dev branch of ndiswrapper as well, but that error'd out
<AlexC_> sinizzl: Yep, I do have a .deb =)
<clearze2> kubota: does it show up when you type "mount" in the terminal?
<sinizzl> AlexC_: could u sent it me somehow?
<unop> shandar,  in the curl output, does a quote exist at the beginning -- if so use perl -pe 'print/"(http://\S+)"/'
<sinizzl> like... as an attachement by mail?
<sinizzl> i only want a working copy of the engine, no themes... i got plenty of themes :D
<gu014> is there an app similiar to norton ghost that i can use with ubuntu to make an image of my drive?
<brianski> !java6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brianski> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<krznpsk> but now ndiswrapper -l displays the driver & hardware present, i'm not sure where to go from here
<AlexC_> sinizzl: I shall PM you as it's on my own website and don't want to waste my bandwidth on it
<brianski> anyone know if there is an unofficial backport of java6 to edgy?
<royel> !java
<clearze2> kubota: in fact could you past the content of the mount command so I could look at it?
<sinizzl> AlexC_: alright
<sinizzl> i won't tell anyone:D
<SuperTeece> krznpsk: do you see that card in System -> Admin -> Networking?
<kubota> clearze2 I will. It doesn't look like there is anything though.
<sinizzl> btw i'm on edgy... if that's of any importance
<shandar> unop, the quote is at the end
<AlexC_> sinizzl: so am I, and I use this .deb - btw, did you get the link?
<sinizzl> no i didn't get any link
<shandar> unop, and no quote at the beginning
<krznpsk> superteece: i see eth1 and ath0 wireless connections, i believe eth1 is the netgear card
<unop> shandar,  perl's filtering too much out -- examine the curl output
<AlexC_> sinizzl: have you registered you're account?
<sinizzl> try notice...
<sinizzl> yes
<sinizzl> 9:47 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now  recognized
<albacker> guys i have installed and configured my drivers for intel graphic card [onchip]  but when i do glxgears i get this :
<albacker> eni@madgeek:~$ glxgears
<albacker> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<albacker> libGL warning : 3d... is that an error or i should ignore it
<ardchoille> albacker: Hi :)
<shandar> unop, hm.. too much? thing is, I get the link, exactly the one I want too, except for the "
<sits> albacker: there's a  high probability your card only wants to do GL at certain depths
<albacker> ardchoille, hey :D long time no see :D
<ardchoille> albacker: Yeah
<sits> if it's an old Intel card maybe it only wants/has enough RAM to do GL at 16bit?
<albacker> sits, what do you mean
<albacker> ardchoille, how's everything ?
<sits> albacker: see above
<sinizzl> AlexC_: u could tell me the url in channel #blablabla , no one there
<unop> shandar,  perl -pe 'print/(http://\S+)"/'
<ardchoille> albacker: Good. You?
<albacker> sits, no, it's not that old.
<mjr> albacker, ignore it
<sits> albacker: oh in that case disregard that
<AlexC_> sinizzl: no need, I found another .deb: http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Edgy_Eft/gtk2-engine/
<sinizzl> ah okay
<SuperTeece> krznpsk: I think we have the same issue, should see a wlan entry in that window
<sinizzl> thx
<sinizzl> where did u find it?
<albacker> mjr, sits ok thanks
<mjr> albacker, those warnings are somewhat... spurious
<albacker> ardchoille, good, have lots of school homeworks, and have to learn a lot..
<shandar> unop, that gives me an error. "Unexpected EOF"
<krznpsk> superteece: is there a resolution? :)
<clearze2> kubota: if you can see the drive from nautilus then it is prob mounted already
<sinizzl> AlexC_: do you have the same version of it?
<SuperTeece> krznpsk: I'm here trying to find one
<AlexC_> sinizzl: yep,
<SuperTeece> no luck yet though
<GMWeezel> How can I for-loop through a set of files in a folder with a bash script and execute a command on them?
<albacker> ardchoille, what have you been doing lately ?
<unop> shandar,  perl -pe 'print /(http://\S+)\"/'
<ardchoille> albacker: Nothing, just helping out here :)
<sinizzl> AlexC_: mkay, i guess it should be workin then
<albacker> ardchoille, working ?
<krznpsk> rats
<AlexC_> sinizzl: that .deb in the link I gave you works fine for me
<SuperTeece> I installed the driver for my Belkin F5D8010. I get driver installed, hardware present with ndiswrapper -l. I do not have an entry for the card in System --> Admin --> Networking. ALso the card's lights are not on. I also have the same problem with the onboard Broadcom. Is it that same for you krznpsk?
<shandar> unop, that broke the regexp. it doesn't find the link anymore
<sinizzl> AlexC_: thx u very much, i finally pimped my desktop :D
<AlexC_> sinizzl: hehe, you're welcome
<kubota> clearze2: Okay, Then I can I access it? When  I attempt to it says unable to mountthe selected volume,
<unop> shandar,  perl -pe 'print /(http://\S+)\"*/'
<Pj> YO
<krznpsk> superteece: actually i had a belkin usb key and i couldn't get that to work either, but i had problems with it in windows too so i figured it was just defective hardware
<UbUnTuNeWbIe> Hello everyone i have searched the help and wiki's and forums and everything seems to be outdated and nothing works, i need to get a netgear wireless WG511 v2.0 card working with kubuntu any help or possible direction to hel would be appreciated
<SuperTeece> krznpsk: possible, but mine works in windows
<shandar> unop, still not working :/ btw, thanks alot for the help :)
<GrimSleeper> I can log in, but for some reason when I try to adjust the time its asking for admin password.  My user pass doesnt work for it.
<clearze2> kubota: hang on i'm at work so it will take me a sec
<AlexC_> GrimSleeper: still not working?? What happens when in terminal you do "sudo apt-get update"
<thcmonkey> vi won't let me add lines - ANNOYING
<thcmonkey>  sudo vi /etc...
<thcmonkey>  then you hit i and you can add what you want, right?
<dle> Hi. For how long are non-LTS releases, like Edgy, supported?
<AlexC_> GrimSleeper: it should ask you for you're password, enter in you're User password. Does that work?
<AlexC_> dle: not sure, but I think 2 years desktop, 3 years server
<krznpsk> superteece: i believe my belkin thing was 5010, not 8010
<GrimSleeper> No, not since I updated.
<corevette> i get this error: pygame.error: No available audio device
<kubota> clearze2: Alright. Take your time, I appreciate your helping.
<krznpsk> superteece: anyway, with that one it didn't detect the hardware at all
<EV|Server> Hello, I have a problem with GAIM and ubuntu, can I get some help on this?
<unop> shandar,  if you gave me the curl thingy i'd know what to filter and what not to -- right now i'm guessing and you're trying, no good
<SuperTeece> anyone with wireless issues please /join #ubuntu-wireless maybe we can help eachother
<shandar> unop, okay, I'll send it to you via PM
<unop> !pastebin > shandar
<SuperTeece> anyone with wireless issues please /join #ubuntu-wireless maybe we can help eachother
<wkdown> I'm dual-booting XP and Ubuntu ... can I delete XP and have Ubuntu use its partition too?
<roostishaw> anyone, what is that alternative menu called? the rectangular one...
<corevette> yes wkdown
<wkdown> that is, without losing data on Ubuntu
<clearze2> kubota: could you paste your fstab file to pastebin as well?
<shandar> unop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6433/
<corevette> yes wkdown
<wkdown> corevette, how would I do that
<kubota> clearze2: Sure, one second.
<corevette> wkdown do you have gparted installed?
<wkdown> corevette, lemme check
<corevette> wkdown are you using two separate hard drives? or are you using the same one
<wkdown> no, one HD
<corevette> okay
<corevette> so if you don't have gparted installed wkdown
<corevette> wkdown do: sudo apt-get install gparted
<GrimSleeper> I don't get it, its asking for a admin pass to change the time.
<kubota> clearze2: http://pastebin.com/883800
<corevette> do you need to save any info on windows wkdown?
<Mattias> gah, compiling on ubuntu is a pain
<wkdown> corevette, installing gparted now ... saving the XP info now
<Beverage> ubotu: permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Mattias> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Beverage> ubotu, chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<clearze2> kubota: does the folder /media/cdrom0 exist on your system?
<kane77> high-freq, I have two scripts I'm trying to execute with other script.. the script looks like this #!/bin/bash (next line) /opt/script.sh (new line) /opt/script.php the first one doesnt get executed...
<wkdown> corevette, ok 'gparted' is on
<corevette> is it open wkdown?
<corevette> if not wkdown...do: sudo gparted
<ernst> hello. how does one start a new gnome-session on a different screen using a different layout from xorg.conf?
<kubota> clearze2: Yes it does
<wkdown> corevette, not doing it yet ... still transferring files ... give me the steps tho
<corevette> i can wait wkdown...unless it'll take a few days or something
<Beverage> uhm can someone explain how do completely open up a directory for everything using chown or chmod
<wkdown> it'll be awhile yeah
<unop> shandar, perl -nle 'print /"(http\S+)"/'
<unop> shandar,  that works_for_me (tm)
<mindstate> Beverage: sudo chown username /dir
<wkdown> corevette, it'll be awhile yeah
<unop> Beverage,  for everything?? bad idea -- but anyway -- sudo chmod a+rwx directory
<quaal> anyone have a problem with windows going black within beryl ?
<gu014> how do i unmount my main hardrive so that i may use partimage?
<corevette> not me quaal....what version of beryl do you have
<corevette> wkdown....at least open up gparted
<kubota> clearze2: when I enter the folder it shows nothing
<shandar> unop, yes! it works! thanks you :)
<unop> shandar,  :)
<wkdown> corevette, done
<clearze2> kubota: are you sure the cdrom drive is hdd on your system? If you run the command mount -a what does it say?
<shandar> unop, I get a full page of whitespace now :P
<quaal> corevette, not sure.. i apt-get'd it
<quaal> today
<quaal> how do i check version ?
<Beverage> unop: its just the /var/www/ and its only on LAN for me to develop/test but im also having trouble getting it to work with apache the webpage i get when i go to 127.0.0.1 is "Forbidden
<Beverage> You don't have permission to access / on this server."
<slippyr4> why does edgy seem to prefer dash to bash? when dash doesn't seem to have any pluses over bash at all?!
<unop> shandar, perl -nle 'print $1 if /"(http\S+)"/'
<kubota> clearze2: did you get my PM?
<corevette> for me...the nightlies seem stable quaal
<corevette> wkdown read me all the filesystems
<GrimSleeper> Its not taking my password user root any ideas?
<Dr_willis> slippyr4,  theres was some large and hot debating of that.. in short for a 'system shell' dash is faster
<clearze2> kubota: nope, try again
<unop> Beverage,   in that case, changing permissions or ownsership is not a good idea
<quaal> corevette, nightlies?
<Beverage> unop, okay what are my other options
<shandar> unop, that is perfect. thank you so much :)
<corevette> quaal, the releases that come out almost every day
<ant1matt1r> im looking for the package that provides libc.so.6, ive tried apt-get/apt-cache and dpkg and searched the packages.ubuntu.com site. Any ideas?
<SuperTeece> what is a pcmcia reader listed as in lspci?
<quaal> corevette, hmm
<quaal> how do you update to them ?
<mindstate> whats the name of that terminal program that keeps track of your apt installations and removals?
<slippyr4> dr_willis: it may be faster but it doesn't work with an awful lot of shell scripts. can you see any harm in change the /bin/sh symlink to point to bash?
<matthew1429> do I need to install a program to get ubuntu to "see" a thumb drive?
<shatrat> matthew1429, you should just be able to plug it in.
<Dr_willis> slippyr4,  it dosent work with improperly written shell scripts. - and yes theres ways to get /bin/sh to default t bash the wiki/forums discuss the proper ways of doing it.
<corevette> quaal....want to try? you have to add the repository
<unop> Beverage,  look into adding your user into the www-data group and modify the permissions for only the file or directory under /var/www do you want to access
<shatrat> matthew1429, and it will be mounted and displayed on the desktop by default I believe.
<neil__> is anyone doing any Google Summer of Code mentoring?
<unop> Beverage,  i have to go now .. someone else shouold be able to help
<wkdown> corevette, hda1 is XP (NTFS 20GB) .. hda2 is Ubuntu (EXT3 25GB) .. hda4 is extra storage which I'll convert too (NTFS 140GB) and hda3 is SWAP (778MB)
<matthew1429> shatrat: thanx
<Sonderblade> ,,java
<Dr_willis> slippyr4,  for most of the shell scripts changing #!/bin/sh to#!/bin/bash works.  part of the issue is the bash dosent follow the posix standard as much as it should.
<clearze2> kubota: try this really fast /dev/hdb /media/cdrom0
<clearze2> kubota: with sudo of course
<ernst> Hi, I have a question. In my xorg.conf I have to serverlayouts. How can I switch from 1 to another from within Gnome?>
<clearze2> kubota: make that sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdb /media/cdrom0
<kubota> clearze2: It says command not found
<kubota> clearze2, Oh, okay.
<corevette> you there quaal?
<clearze2> kubota: sorry I'm typing fast
<kubota> clearze2: It's okay- it says that hdb does not exist
<corevette> so wkdown....do you know what to do?
<clearze2> kubota: Does it say the same thing when you try that command with /dev/hdd?
<ernst> Hi, I have a question. In my xorg.conf I have to serverlayouts. How can I switch from 1 to another from within Gnome?>
<kubota> clearze2: Yes, I tried that.
<kane77> high-freq, I have two scripts I'm trying to execute with other script.. the script looks like this #!/bin/bash (next line) /opt/script.sh (new line) /opt/script.php the first one doesnt get executed... why could that be?? (or alternatively is there a way to merge two scripts (one bash the other php) into one??
<quaal> corevette, sorry was devouring pizza havent eaten all day
<kane77> I have two scripts I'm trying to execute with other script.. the script looks like this #!/bin/bash (next line) /opt/script.sh (new line) /opt/script.php the first one doesnt get executed... why could that be?? (or alternatively is there a way to merge two scripts (one bash the other php) into one??
<quaal> which repository must i add ?
<corevette> gotcha quall
<corevette> quaal
<clearze2> kubota: is this a IDE cdrom drive?
<wkdown> corevette, I believe I remove the two partitions then expand the Ubuntu one, right?
<corevette> yes wkdown
<kubota> clearze2: It is AFAIK.
<kubota> clearze2: It isn't usb or anything
<wkdown> corevette, and it wont affect data on the Ubuntu partition? and it'll change it to hda1?
<corevette> yes
<wkdown> great thanks man
<clearze2> kubota: one sec
<colutti> kane77: the script has permission to execute? i mean chmod +x ...
<kane77> colutti, yes, and if I execute it manually then it executes...
<corevette> add this line quaal: #beryl nightlies
<corevette> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
<corevette> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
<colutti> try this way sh /your_script
<colutti> kane77: try this way sh /your_script
<SuperTeece> how can I verify that my pcmcia rader is properly installed?
<kane77> colutti, ok
<UbuntuN00B_HBG_A> hello! three gnome-panel-applets have crashed and wont restart (Trashcan, multiloadapplet and mixerapplet) ive tried to reinstall som of the gnome-packets but i cant get it to work!
<kubota> clearze2: okay.
<MotorCityMadMan> packages have been kept back:kontact ksysguard ksysguardd    Reason is ?
<jason0_> How can I determine how an mp3 was encoded in ubuntu?
<jatt> jason0_: mp3info
<LordElph> anyone point me at a procedure for upgrading debian sarge to ubuntu dapper drake? not finding much on the ubuntu wiki, maybe it's not possible??
<jatt> better install from scratch, ubuntu and debian are not meant to be compatible distributions
<colutti> LordElph: i think it is possible but not recomended ...
<kane77> colutti, no it doesnt work either...
<colutti> kane77: well ..
<SuperTeece> could someone with wireless experiance please join #ubuntu-wireless?
<corevette> how do i fix this: pygame.error: No available audio device
<colutti> kane77: how do you execute it manually?
<kane77> colutti, /opt/script.sh
<kane77> just like that
<LordElph> thats what I figured,but thanks anyway
<colutti> kane77: how about its permission?
<cypher1> !seen dholbach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen dholbach - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brann> how can i customize the "places" menu ; i want to add custom folders to it ...
<kane77> colutti, 755 (rwxr-xr-x)
<jrib> brann: add a bookmark in nautilus
<colutti> kane77: well .. it should work .. i dont know whats going on ...
<mccurry> can anyone tell me how to upgrade from 5.0 to 6.10 without reinstall?
<jrib> !upgrade | mccurry
<jatt> !upgrade
<ubotu> mccurry: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cypher1> mccurry, download the alternate image and upgrade
<jrib> mccurry: you can't skip releases, so jump from 5.10 to 6.04 and then to 6.10
<kane77> colutti, well I have this script ftp_check (that runs the both .sh and .php scripts) and a link to it in /usr/bin
<brann> thx jrib  !
<jussi01> Hei all, I have conky installed, works perfectly for the first 10 seconds as the computer is loading... then disappears - can someone tell me how to fix it?
<kane77> colutti, when i run /opt/ftp_check it works but when I run only ftp_check *(the link in /usr/bin) then it doesnt run the shell script...
<colutti> kane77: weird
<kane77> colutti, and runs only the php script (???)
<colutti> kane77: very weird
<kane77> colutti, I think so :D
<colutti> kane77: you sure the first one doesnt execute?
<clearze2> kubota: please run the following command and paste the result in pastbin ls -l /dev | grep cdrom
<jrib> kane77: does it give you any error?
<jussi01> anyone?
<kane77> jrib, no it only skips the first one (I know because the first takes a little longer to execute a minute or so)
<daviey> Hi, anybody use webdav or devfs?
<jatt> devfs?
<Anderson1> When looking at the output from 'diff' is the format @@ -[Begin line] , [Continue # of lines]    +[Begin Line] , [Continue # of lines]  @@     ??
<SuperTeece> 0000:07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Airgo Networks Inc: Unknown device 0001 (rev 01)   How do I fix this? Unknown device can not be a good thing right? Maybe this is the source of my issue?
<jrib> kane77: maybe you can put some echo statements in there to see what is going on?
<colutti> kane77: try to edit your script and write an echo "something" to see if it is executed ...
<kubota> clearze2: when i do that command it does come up with anything
<kane77> jrib, colutti no it doesnt run...
<kubota> clearze2 : justgoes down to the next line
<jussi01> Hei all, I have conky installed, works perfectly for the first 10 seconds as the computer is loading... then disappears - can someone tell me how to fix it?
<colutti> kane77: i'm lost
<SuperTeece> I installed the driver for my Belkin F5D8010. I get driver installed, hardware present with ndiswrapper -l. I do not have an entry for the card in System --> Admin --> Networking. ALso the card's lights are not on. I also have the same problem with the onboard Broadcom.
<arrenlex> kane77: what is the output of "file /usr/bin/ftpcheck"?
<mlalkaka> when i installed kubuntu-desktop (and all its dependencies), i was prompted with a dialog box that asked to specify which display manager (gdm or kdm) i wanted to use. is there any way to get that dialog box again so i can change the display manager again?
<jrib> mlalkaka: just do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'  or kdm if you want
<arrenlex> mlalkaka: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<colutti> mlalkaka: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Anderson1> When looking at the output from 'diff' is the format @@ -[Begin line] , [Continue # of lines]    +[Begin Line] , [Continue # of lines]  @@     ??
<UbuntuN00B_HBG_A> A lot of my gone-panel-applications wont start... I cant figure out how to reinstall/fix... does anyone know how to fix?
<mlalkaka> jrib, arrenlex, colutti: so if i want gdm, i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm; and if i want kdm, i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm?
<jrib> mlalkaka: right, that should work
<colutti> mlalkaka: yes
<kane77> arrenlex, no at all... I mean it scans a ftp recursively, dumps the output into file, parses it and stores it into mysql...
<arrenlex> mlalkaka: No. Both of those commands will give you that little dialogue box to pick the manager.
<mlalkaka> arrenlex: oh ok. that works too
<SuperTeece> Well I guess I'll try again some other time. Goodbye and good luck with your issues.
<[H] 3b0R> hello, i shared an folder through samba gui in nautilus, but how do i decide wich workgroup i share the folder in?
<mccurry> i cant get this down, anyone wanna help me?
<Weems> is there a way to fix azureus so that i dont have to run sudo azureus to make it load?
<mccurry> newb here
<arrenlex> kane77: Sorry, I came a little late... am I wrong in thinking that nothing runs when you launch /usr/bin/ftpcheck?
<mei> #eclipse
<jrib> mccurry: what is your question?
<kane77> arrenlex, thats the issue.. right...
<mlalkaka> also, i am trying to keep ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed concurrently, but after installing kubuntu, all the kde programs appear in the gnome menu. is there a way to specify only gnome programs show in the gnome menu, and kde programs show in the kde menu?
<arrenlex> kane77: Then run the command "file /usr/bin/ftpcheck" and tell me what the output is.
<mccurry> i am running 5.0 and I have 6.0 cd and I just want to upgrade
<kane77> arrenlex, it runs when I run it from /opt/ftp_check
<duaneb> what are the best native games for linux?
<kubota> clearze2: i'm running 6.06 if that helps any..
<kane77> duaneb, tremulous
<arrenlex> kane77: That's fine. Please run the command  "file /usr/bin/ftpcheck" anyway. "file" is the command.
<kubota> duaneb: Enemyterritory
<mei> hi guys sorry im downloading the full package of wtp, how can i install it and add it to eclipse?
<Crescendo> CTRL+ALT+F1 doesn't switch to TTY - I'm thinking there's a shortcut key broken.  How can I check/fix this?
<clearze2> kubota: try changing the noauto to auto in the /etc/fstab file
<kane77> arrenlex, that explains a lot :D what a dumb person am I... I made it a symbolic link to /opt/script.php
<arrenlex> kane77: ^^
<clearze2> kubota: also you could try mounting the device as hdb, or hdc as well
<mei> sorry how can i add the new plugins to eclipse?
<kane77> arrenlex, colutti jrib thanx
<duaneb> kubota: I had problems with downloading maps :/
<mlalkaka> duaneb: Unreal Tournament 2004, Doom 3, Neverwinter Nights (the first one, and all the expansions and premium modules), Return to Castle Wolfenstein, Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory (which is free-as-in-beer), Medal of Honour: Allied Assault (i think). I think those are just a few.
<colutti> kane77: no problem
<mlalkaka> duaneb: There is also America's Army or whatever its called; and soon, there will be Unreal Tournament 3.
<ubuntu> Hi! I want to install Ubuntu on a Stripe-set of two Samsung SATA-II - harddisks (Motherboard with Raid-Chip is Asus A8N-E), but the installation-procedure just sees the two different hard disks and not the stripe-set. Windows runs at it, so it's not a basic problem. Does anyone know what to do?
<duaneb> excellent
<duaneb> thanks much
<slavik> mlalkaka: there is also doom3, you were thinking of ut2k7 btw
<kubota> clearze2: Ok, done..
<amorphous_> hi peeps - i got problems with hotplugging - anyone know anything about usb?
<slavik> ubuntu: does windows detect the stripe set as a single drive?
<mlalkaka> slavik: i mentioned doom3 in the first list ;-)
<mei> anybody knows anything about new plugins of eclipse?
<Anderson1> When looking at the output from 'diff' is the format @@ -[Begin line] , [Continue # of lines]    +[Begin Line] , [Continue # of lines]  @@     ??
<slavik> mlalkaka: i wasn't here then :P
<mlalkaka> slavik: i think ut2k7 has been changed to ut3. go to http://www.ut2007.com.
<slavik> Anderson1: look it up on google :P, doubt anyone knows it of the top of their head
<fuoco> anyone knows if i need to manually do something about 'extended attributes' if I want to use beagle?
<clearze2> kubota: did you get that pm?
<ubuntu> no, it detects the two single drives the stripe set contains. it says they are not partitioned
<slavik> mlalkaka: has it? I thought the engine is unreal3 but the game is unreal tournament 2007 ...
<kubota> clearze2: no I didn't for some reason
<slavik> fuoco: there is a wiki page about it :)
<slavik> fuoco: look for beagle in the wiki
<Crescendo> CTRL+ALT+F1 doesn't switch to TTY - I'm thinking there's a shortcut key broken.  How can I check/fix this?
<fuoco> slavik: didn't think about that :)
<mlalkaka> slavik: that's what i thought too. but on ut2007.com, it is now called unreal tournament 3. it used to say unreal tournament 2007.
<clearze2> kubota: after you edit the file rum sudo mount -a
<duaneb> can I pretty up my ttys?
<slavik> mlalkaka: I see, thanks
<duaneb> like gentoo's fbsplash?
<ubuntu> slavik: (sry), no, it detects the two single drives the stripe set contains. it says they are not partitioned (understandibly)
<slippyr4> is there any harm in deleting /etc/mtab ? it seems to be out of sync with /proc/mounts
<clearze2> kubota: did that work for you?
<slavik> ubuntu: I haven;t run into the problem myself, have you tried using google?
<slavik> slippyr4: I wouldn't
<kubota> clearze2: that is weird. It says special device /dev/hdd does not exist
<slippyr4> won't it get regenerated? what does it do? why is it wrong?
<clearze2> kubota: try changing it to /dev/hdb or /dev/hdc
<Anderson1> !diff
<ubotu> diff: File comparison utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.8.1-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 748 kB
<Ayabara> I need to set the "ac97_quirk=hp_only" for my laptop, but I don't know in which configuration file I should set such options. can someone help?
<ubuntu> slavik: yes. f.e. in your wiki the raid-controller of the A8N-E is named explicitly as running. and so also on some other sites
<duaneb> is there a server room?
<slavik> duaneb: what's your problem?
<kubota> clearze2: So the command should look like ssudo mount -a /dev/hdc
<finn23> what's the best way to run skype with ubuntu?
<finn23> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<finn23> ok
<Comrade-Sergei> is it possible to use a tar.bz2 file in ubuntu?
<rempresent> alright, i am now driving a shiny new install of ubuntu and i want to run world of warcraft on an ati 9800 pro, does anyone know where i should start
<jrib> Comrade-Sergei: of course
<slavik> Comrade-Sergei: yes, and I suggest it over tar.gz
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib  ok how do i install
<slavik> bz2 is huffman coded, gz is zip ... huffman is better
<duaneb> slavik: installer's frozen again :(
<Comrade-Sergei> i thought it all had to be .deb oh good then
<mlalkaka> i am trying to keep ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed concurrently, but after installing kubuntu, all the kde programs appear in the gnome menu. is there a way to specify only gnome programs show in the gnome menu, and kde programs show in the kde menu?
<jrib> Comrade-Sergei: what are you trying to install?  tar.bz2 is just a compressed tarball...
<amorphous_> how can I remove all hotplug details and setup files/apps from my machine & start it all again?
<slavik> Comrade-Sergei: you already have bz2 support through tar
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib last.fm's player
<trollboy> I just set up a samba share as per the tutorial at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Samba_Server, however when I try to connect from my mac I get "The operation cannot be completed because one or more required items cannot be found.  (Error code -43)"
<trollboy> thoughts?
<jrib> Comrade-Sergei: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Last.fm
<unperson> Hi, I'm trying to run a game and getting a "can't open /dev/dsp" error.  I thought I'd fixed this sort of error before with the command esddsp but now I can't find any such command.  How do I deal with this?
<duaneb> slavik: where can I  go>
<slavik> duaneb: can't help you there, I've had a similar issue in the past ...
<Tsool> Hi folks. Not exactly an Ubuntu-question, but maybe you can help. I have an extern USB-disk that was filled to the brim. I deleted one directory (with a DVD-image in it) to free some space. Oddly enough, the disk was still full. When I run df I get "/dev/sda1 240362656 234346464 0 100% /media/extern". If I read it correctly I have about 6G unused, but no free space. Where's the beef?
<Comrade-Sergei> slavik comrade=n00b i need it know how to install it
<slavik> duaneb: the livecd installer? and where does it freeze?
<Feengur> hi all :D
<jrib> !info lastfm
<ubotu> lastfm: an audio player for last.fm personalized radio. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.90-3 (edgy), package size 476 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<arrenlex> !hi | Feengur
<ubotu> Feengur: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rempresent> i am now driving a shiny new install of ubuntu and i want to run world of warcraft on an ati 9800 pro, does anyone know where i should start?
<slavik> Comrade-Sergei: you already have support for bz2, nothing to install
<clearze2> kubota:  no edit the fstab file with something like nano /etc/fstab
<clearze2> and change the /dev/hdd to /dev/hdb or /dev/hdc then after the changes have been saved run sudo mount -a
<jrib> Comrade-Sergei: ah it is packaged, you can just install the "lastfm" package using your favorite package manager
<slavik> rempresent: glxinfo | grep direct gives you what?
<Comrade-Sergei> slavik of course i do i just downloaded a bz2 file dont i need to install some how
<Arcterex> I'm having some issues with getting feisty to boot on a system with SCSI and software raid :(
<lazrpark93> ubuntu is so good
<The_PHP_Jedi> sup guys. I'm going to switch to Ubuntu although I have some Linux experience and stuff.
<slavik> oh, I see
<rempresent> slavik:  gimme a sec
<The_PHP_Jedi> :)
<Feengur> rempresent:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<ephesius> anyone know how to get conky to display rhythmbox info
<slavik> I misunderstood you, sorry
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib will gdebi do it?
<kubota> clearze2: Oh. Well, I did that whenI changed it to auto
<Arcterex> worked fine in 6.10, but a fresh feisty herd for install and it comes up with an mdadm error
<jrib> Comrade-Sergei: no, use synaptic or Add/Remove to install the lastfm package, no need to use that tar.bz2
<slavik> Comrade-Sergei: you downloaded the source code, check synaptic, there should be lastfm there
<rempresent> slavik:  libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<rempresent> direct rendering: Yes
<kubota> clearze2: what should I change?
<rempresent> feengur:  thanks
<Feengur> np :D
<slavik> rempresent: start reading the wiki then :)
<Feengur> you're gonna need wine, but that link will give you all the resources you need
<Comrade-Sergei> Oh cool i forgot about that thanks jrib and slavik!
<clearze2> kubota: basicly I think your system is seeing your cdrom drive as present at either /dev/hdb or /dev/hdc. Not at /dev/hdd like you have now.
<rempresent> slavik: kk, thanks
<Feengur> including the latest wine instal
<rempresent> feengur:  thanks
<clearze2> kubota: Does that make sense to you?
<Feengur> what server you play on?
<rempresent> terenas
<rempresent> horde and alli
<Feengur> I just started a new account.  Have a Night Elf hunter on Kael'thas
<kubota> clearze2: I understand, i'm not sure what to do with that information though
<slavik> Feengur: durotan :)
<Arcterex> comes up with "mdadm: no devices listed in conf file were found" and then errors about target not having /sbin/init
<rempresent> alright, i am going to give it a whirl, i will keep you updated
<Feengur> kk
<unperson> Anyone?  How do I get software working in edgy that complains it can't write to /dev/dsp?  Am I hallucinating the command esddsp, because I can't find it.
<Feengur> i'll stick around the chan
<Arcterex> however when I go into the busybox shell I can run mdadm -A --scan and it starts up the array just fine
<dejx> how do i connect on network secured by wpa with network-admin ? (and yes i know ssid and passphrase)
<clearze2> kubota: in your /etc/fstab file you have to change the line that starts with /dev/hdd to /dev/hdb and save it then run sudo mount -a and see if it mounts
<Pooky> you know it's a bad sign when you can't get any media player to work right, so you just use mpg123 to pass the time.
<kubota> clearze2: Okay when I change it to /dev/hdb is says that the fstba file is bad
<Pooky> stupid m4a files.
<rempresent> slavik, feengur:  should i compile from source, or should i just get the deb?
<clearze2> kubota: It say the fstab file is bad?
<Feengur> wine?
<rempresent> yar
<Feengur> i just used the deb
<kubota> clearze2: It says that line 7 of the fstab file is bad
<Tsool> Hmm...new try :) Not exactly an Ubuntu-question, but maybe you can help. I have an extern USB-disk that was filled to the brim. I deleted one directory (with a DVD-image in it) to free some space. Oddly enough, the disk was still full. When I run df I get "/dev/sda1 240362656 234346464 0 100% /media/extern". If I read it correctly I have about 6G unused, but no free space. Where's the beef?
<rempresent> kk
<kubota> after running mount -a
<clearze2> kubota: okay then change it back. Do you have a cd in the drive?
<kubota> clearze2: Yes/
<arrenlex> Tsool: It's in the trash.
<Comrade-Sergei> Guys i dont see anything that might work in synaptic for last.fm
<Mattias> anyone remember that guy who has a blog about linux games? maybe even got the website adress?
<Tsool> arrenlex: Not if you do it from the command line
<arrenlex> Tsool: Oh.
<ubuntu_> merhaba
<slavik> Comrade-Sergei: in synaptic, search for 'lastfm'
<ubuntu_> hello
<jrib> Comrade-Sergei: have you enabled the universe repository?
<slavik> Comrade-Sergei:   ?
<[DM-S] frieksk> is there a way to download wine instead of using the terminal
<Comrade-Sergei> yes i am russian why?
<jrib> [DM-S] frieksk: install "wine" using synaptic
<[DM-S] frieksk> because the linux pc isn't connected to the internet
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib yes i believe so
<dejx> hello
<dejx> how do i connect on network secured by wpa with network-admin ? (and yes i know ssid and passphrase)
<Feengur> hmmm.  what's a good resource for c++ in linux?
<Comrade-Sergei> and i get no results with "lastfm"
<jrib> Comrade-Sergei: in a terminal:  sudo aptitude install lastfm
<kim_> [DM-S] friedsk, you can download a .deb for ubuntu att www.winehq.com :)
<unperson> Is there some specific package I need to install in order to get the command esddsp, or has it been superceeded by something else?
<clearze2> kubota: I don't know that is strange I haven't had a cdrom drive give me that much trouble.
<cyris> dejx: i could never get it to work with network-admin, i use network-manager-gnome
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib it says Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "lastfm"
<slavik> Comrade-Sergei: make sure to enable the repos, as I get results when I search :)
<jrib> Comrade-Sergei: also, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<kubota> clearze2: Yeh, this is an older P3 computer that was donated to my church.
<chalcedony> .
<slavik> is realtek friendly with wifi drivers?
<chalcedony> good day
<clearze2> kubota: I'll see if I can find an answer for you
<Comrade-Sergei> slavik yea i did i think i clicked the other two boxes on the first one in the synaptic repos...
<kubota> Clearze2: it doesn't even recognize that a cd-r drive is present
<Feengur> slavik, sound or network?
<eniacpx> Has anyone ever had this problem? I mount a CIFS share as a user, it shows me all the files, but reports zero size and won't let me open anything. If I mount the same share as smbfs it works fine. Any ideas?
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib dapper
<slavik> Feengur: wifi
<jrib> Comrade-Sergei: it doesn't exist in dapper, only in edgy
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib ummmm is it possible though?
<chalcedony> hi jrib :)
<kubota> clearze2: okay. thank you! really appreciate your help
<Feengur> realtek is generally compatible with the standard ubuntu drivers
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib well can i upgrade to edgy without reinstalling everything?
<clearze2> kubota: have you tried /dev/hdc in the etc/fstab file?
<Feengur> you're going to have to do a little bit of manual configuration
<jrib> Comrade-Sergei: you can try to rebuild the edgy package, or you can follow the wiki guide I gave you for installing from the tarball.  Yes, you can upgrade to edgy without the need to reinstall anything (as long as it's successful of course...)
<clearze2> kubota: /dev/hdc is your secondary master
<corevette> how stable is feisty?
<jrib> chalcedony: hi
<cyris> kubota: are you having issues mounting a cd ?
<Feengur> but there shouldn't be any real driver issues
<kubota> clearze2: yes, it gave me the bad line seven in fstab again
<jrattner> Question: Where can I find information about changing my GDM screen
<slavik> Feengur: as long as it is way better support than bcom and such
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib i have a disc i burnt but its junk cani  do it easily some how?
<kubota> cyris: Yes, I guess.
<jrib> jrattner: system > administration > login window
<ubuntu> next try: Does anyone know about problems using the raid-controllers?
<jrib> !upgrade | Comrade-Sergei
<clearze2> kubota: I believe /dev/hdd is your secondary slave so do you have your drive slave?
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Feengur> most realtek devices will run on the legacy drivers.  I have yet to run into one that doesn't
<Feengur> :D
<jrattner> jrib, where can i find more themes
<cyris> kubota: how are you mounting?
<clearze2> kubota: sorry set as a slave
<Comrade-Sergei> ok brb
<jrib> jrattner: gnome-look.org
<chalcedony> how can i open open office draw if i don't have draw listed in Applications?
<eltese> Anyone good at vmware? :)
<kubota> clearze2: I'm not sure
<jrib> chalcedony: 'oodraw' is the command
<kubota> crysis: i'm not sure
<cyris> chalcedony: you could install draw, if thats an option :S
<slavik> Feengur: legacy drivers meaning?
<rempresent> feengur:  before i get my wine installation to work, should i get my graphics up first?
<rempresent> ati...
<chalcedony> ty jrib
<slavik> Feengur: I want to get a motherboard that has a realtek wifi module
<slavik> the asus p5w dh deluxe
<cyris> kubota: mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<cyris> kubota: mkdir /mnt/cdrom first.
<Feengur> slav, that should work really well
<unperson> Ok, I see several things referencing using esddsp on Edgy.  What can't I find it?
<clearze2> kubota: there should be jumpers on the back of the drive that tell you if it is set as a master or a slave drive. You could probably use the cable select setting as well.
<eniacpx> jrib: since you seem to be answering all the questions, do you have any experience with cifs shares?
<Feengur> rempresent, you should get your video drivers runnnig before you install wine yes
<hektik_> can somone help me, im trying to install amd64 edgy and when i boot up i have a wireless linksys G wireless card, how do i get my net working
<jrib> eniacpx: nope, sorry
<rempresent> kk
<subopt> Is there some way to force the feisty installer to use console mode?
<Arcterex> anyone installed fiesty with software raid on scsi?
<rempresent> feengur:  for ati drivers, some compile those from source, what do you think?
<jrib> subopt: use the alternate cd, use #ubuntu+1 for feisty questions please
<Feengur> you have automatix?
<arrenlex> rempresent: what's the output of "glxinfo | grep render"?
<jrib> Arcterex: #ubuntu+1 for feisty please
<Feengur> easiest way to install the drivers i have found
<kubota> clearze2; okay I'll check
<tdn> How do I set the console resolution to 1400x1050? Right now I have set it to 1024x768 by using vga=791. What is the option for 1400x1050? And where do I read the documentation on these vga mode options?
<rempresent> arrenlex:  hould up
<kubota> cyris; it says /mnt/cdrom doesn't exsist
<rempresent> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<rempresent> direct rendering: Yes
<chalcedony> jrib: ~$ run oodraw
<chalcedony> bash: run: command not found
<chalcedony> ~$
<clearze2> Feengur: wow, last time I mentioned automatix in this channel I got 2 pages of don't do that responses
<Feengur> lol, bah
<jrib> chalcedony: no "run"
<arrenlex> rempresent: There should be one more line.
<cyris> clearze2: i got that lastnight
<chalcedony> just figured that out :)
<rempresent> nope
<rempresent> two lines
<[DM-S] frieksk> another question guys
<Feengur> i've never had any problems with automatix
<rempresent> libGL and direct rendering
<cyris> kubota: mkdir /mnt/cdrom
<Feengur> and after 5 days of trying to install the vid drivers with no luck
<Feengur> i got automatix and did it in 10 mins...
<Comrade-Sergei> how can i tell what version im using (ie hoary, breezy)
<[DM-S] frieksk> nvidia drivers, what's the diffrence between the 2
<[DM-S] frieksk> Latest Version: 1.0-9746
<[DM-S] frieksk> Latest Legacy GPU version: 1.0-7184
<cyris> Feengur: i argued the same point lastnight, but i guess lots of people have had some issues with it breaking systems :S
<rempresent> automatix?
<jrib> !version | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<imbecile> hey guys how to i uninstall something i didnt install with synaptic or apt-get? im trying to remove freenx
<eltese> Allright. Ive got vmware workstation and Im trying to install kubuntu edgy but I only got the Iso and Im veeeeery noob on vmware.. Anyone who can help? ;D
<Feengur> i guess it just depends on your hardware
<jrib> imbecile: how did you install it
<cyris> Feengur: who knows :S
<imbecile> jrib,  I used a website
<kubota> clearze2: i can't see anything that tells me about master/slave on the cd rom drives. I thought that was a HDD thing?
<arrenlex> rempresent: And what does "glxinfo 2> /dev/null | grep GL | grep string | wc -l" say?
<Anderson1> what is this kernel folder  2.6.17.3.emp3 ?/??
<Feengur> ya rly :P
<slavik> my problems: X gets killed the first time I login and there are no virtual ttys (Ctrl+Alt+(F1-F6)) if I boot the regular kernel ...
<jrib> imbecile: umm, you have to be more specific.  Did you just visit the website and it magically installed?
<clearze2> kubota: No, cdroms are setup the same way
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib nno worky
<imbecile> jrib,  it had an installer
<jrib> imbecile: continue...
<kubota> clearze2: Should I look in the bios?
<dejx> cyberix i use xubuntu..is there chance to get this gnome program run into xubuntu (i dont have access to internet at the moment, only available via wireless)
<clearze2> kubota: There should be jumpers on the back of the cdrom, but it could but set in the bios as well
<rempresent> arrenlex:  all that for "3"
<imbecile> jrib,  hold on i'll find the info
<firefly2442> Does Beryl work with ATI proprietary drivers?
<arrenlex> rempresent: Interesting.
<clearze2> firefly2442: yes
<jrib> Comrade-Sergei: what is the outpuit from 'lsb_release -a'?
<rempresent> arrenlex: what are you thinking?
<cyris> dejx: if you dont have internet, but have your install cds you should be able to/
<arrenlex> rempresent: And then "glxinfo 2> /dev/null | grep GL | grep string"
<mlalkaka> Is there a way to to configure KDE and GNOME so that only KDE programs appear in the KDE menu and only GNOME programs appear in the GNOME menu?
<rempresent> arrenlex:
<arrenlex> rempresent: I'm thinking you already have 3D acceleration with the free drivers and shouldn't bother with fglrx unless it doesn't work for you.
<rempresent> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<rempresent> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 1x TCL
<rempresent> OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.1
<jrib> !paste | rempresent
<ubotu> rempresent: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Anderson1> what is this kernel folder  2.6.17.3.emp3 ?/??
<dejx> cyberix
<arrenlex> jrib: 3 lines is the max for a channel paste by convention, I think.
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi, I'm wondering, is there good software for messing around with matrices? I need software for linear algebra.
<Feengur> i'll brb.  phone
<arrenlex> rempresent: You have 3D acceleration already with the free drivers. Don't bother going through the headache with fglrx unless they don't work for you (which is very possible)
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib dapper
<kubota> clearze2: i'll check the BIOS- don't see jumpers or anything on the back of the CD-rom drives
<slavik> my problems: X gets killed the first time I login and there are no virtual ttys (Ctrl+Alt+(F1-F6)) if I boot the regular kernel ...
<k31th> how do i remove a source install or ruby
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib whats the command to upgrade
<jrib> arrenlex: he used 4 really :)
<dejx> cyris can i download this somewhere and then mount win partition and then apt-get somehow?
<dejx> what packages i need?
<rempresent> i will give it a shot
<arrenlex> jrib: How's that?
<toddobryan> I'm trying to help someone finish an Ubuntu installation. His only net connection is a USB wireless stick. There's a Howto to get it working, but it requires downloading packages to compile something.
<tld> What would I need to install to get java applets working in Firefox?
<firefly2442> Can I apt-get install the ATI proprietary drivers in Edgy?
<jrib> Comrade-Sergei: it's on the wiki page that I gave you before.  Do you still have it open?
<jrib> arrenlex: never mind, now we're just wasting more space
<Comrade-Sergei> yea
<toddobryan> Is there a way to grab a package (and its dependencies) from the repos and easily save them to a flash drive or CD?
<arrenlex> !fglrx | firefly2442: yeah, you can:
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib i did that command and it brings up update manager and that says there is no more upgrades availible
<ubotu> firefly2442: yeah, you can:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> toddobryan,  thats a feature of the apt-get system. ive seen covered in the apt-get manuals/guides/docs/tutorials
<firefly2442> thank you
<jrib> Comrade-Sergei: can you paste the command you used?
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cyris> dejx: read the documenation that comes with the package, it should tell you what software you need, also apt-get should grab all the packages you need.
<Dr_willis> toddobryan,  but i dont rember the command. :)
<kubota> cryis: it says /dev/cdrom is not a block device
<blizz> hi, what's the difference between LUFS and FUSE?
<imbecile> jrib, i found the folder its usr/NX I just delete the whole thing?
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib: gksu "update-manager -c"
<cyris> kubota: well, go through dmesg and find out what your cdrom's device name is
<kbrosnan> !java | tld
<ubotu> tld: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jrib> imbecile: it's impossible to tell what the installer did.  You'll have to look for documentation or instructions from freenx.  But that is probably all of it, except stuff that ended up in /usr/bin
<tld> kbrosnan: thanks
<tld> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tld> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jrib> Comrade-Sergei: hmm what do your sources.list look like?
<eniacpx> How can I give all users the ability to mount samba shares?
<ucordes> can i feed wget with a textfile that contains a URL that is to be downloaded?
<cyris> dejx: its either hda or hdb.
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib again N00b
<jrib> Comrade-Sergei: I need to see the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file.  You can enter this command: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and then !pastebin the contents
<arrenlex> ucordes: -i,  --input-file=FILE     download URLs found in FILE.
<jrib> !pastebin | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<imbecile> jrib,  the install error out.. i had unsatisfied dependencies whe i installed so it couldnt continue
<ucordes> arrenlex: ah thx i bet you found that in the man?
<arrenlex> ucordes: wget --help
<toddobryan> DrWillis: unfortunately, he doesn't have net access in Ubuntu, only Windows, which doesn't have apt-get.
<ucordes> arrenlex: heh k thx anyways
<jrib> imbecile: k, then I would just remove that directory you mentioned.  The worst thing that will happen is that you'll have some random files not doing anything on your hard drive
<k31th> how do i remove a source install
<jrib> k31th: what command did you use to install it?
<Jerr|sd> well, I was gonna install ubuntu then I saw that it didn't recognize my RAID5
<chalcedony> jrib: does open office have an image editor .. i remember using something or does draw rotate the image of a page i scanned and let me change it?
<k31th> jrib: make install
<kubota> cryis: I went through there and din't find anything on a cd-rom drive
<jrib> chalcedony: I think draw is it, but I have no experience with it
<k31th> make uninstall does not seem to work
<offby1> what do I need to do to get feisty to recognize my wireless card?  It worked fine in edgy :-|
<chalcedony> jrib: ok ty .. wonder who does?
<steel_lady> Please help! I have constant problem not hearing sound!!!
<Jerr|sd> I looked a bit at the guides online but it requires that I already had it installed (wtf, how am I supposed to recompile a kernel when it's not on my system!?)
<jrib> k31th: in the future you should use checkinstall.  At this point you either have to remove everything manually, or you can try to install it again using checkinstall this time.  Then it will show up in synaptic
<chalcedony> jrib:  could i use something else in xsane for that?
<eternalswd> steel_lady, what hardware?
<cyris> kubota: how did you go about install ubuntu on this system?
<jrib> chalcedony: you can try #users.openoffice.org   But why not use the GIMP to edit the image?
<steel_lady> eternalswd, I have inspiron 6400 Dell laptop
<Jerr|sd> and why doesn't the "livecd" part have irssi nor xchat nor any IRC program?
<kubota> cyris: the cd-rom drive, lol.   The live cd
<jrib> Jerr|sd: gaim lets you use irc
<steel_lady> eternalswd I have some simple incorporated sound card
<Jerr|sd> oh
<chalcedony> jrib the GIMP would probably do if i have enough ram in this computer, i've never done anything so it's all new to me
<Jerr|sd> I forgot about that
<imbecile> ok howdo i find a folder in terminal?
<Dr_willis> imbecile,  locate, or find command.
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6441/
<offby1> imbecile: find ~ -type d -name 'Whatever'
<cyris> kubota: haha ok just checking. well man, im sure its working then :P. is your cdrom on the same ide channel as your hard drive ?
<jrib> imbecile: 'locate', 'find', 'whereis' are good options
<eternalswd> steel_lady, okay, just got to ask this, but have you checked to make sure the volume is up using the volume manager?
<Unox> Hi, i have a Dell truemobile 1180, and cannot make it work in Ubuntu 6.10, plz help
<imbecile> thanks all
<Chadarius> Unox: are you using ndiswrapper?
<kubota> cyris: Let me check. I'm a little slow when it comes to hardware
<Unox> I tried
<Feengur> back
<cyris> kubota: no worries, what i mean is it on the same ribon.
<Chadarius> Unox:  and what happened?
<Chadarius> Unox: can you see wireless networks?
<Unox> I used it with the win98 drivers, and the inf file was corrupte
<padkins1_> what would cause all game to go hyper in speed?
<Unox> corrupted*
<cyris> kubota: do me a favor and do a dmesg | grep hda , what comes up?
<steel_lady> eternalswd, I have volume on maximum by hardware and in the software. it happens all the time that I don't have sound and then I have to restart or the sound is getting lower and lower
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6441/
<Unox> no
<Chadarius> Unox: Windows 98 drivers will not work at all not even close
<brandon> Anyone know of a script/app/anything that you can use to send a command (ie, alt-tab) to X?  Use is for if I'm ssh'd in on a box and need to tab between open windows.
<Unox> I also tried the 2k ones, they installed but doesnt work
<Chadarius> Unox: you need to download the appropriate Windows 2k/xp drivers to use ndiswrapper
<offby1> brandon: are you running X over ssh?
<Netham45> XD
<eternalswd> steel_lady, so when you first boot up you have sound, but then it goes away?
<Netham45> this channel overloads the seenbot feature on my bot
<brandon> offby1: no,
<atla> heiho
<kubota> cyris: they have seperate cables, but they go to the same place
<Unox> another thing is that in networkmanager wlan0 is a wired connection
<atla> someone installed feisty here?
<jrib> brandon: xvkbd or xmacro
<cyris> Netham45: its a pretty busy channel, thats forsure...
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib?\
<jrib> atla: feisty help in #ubuntu+1
<steel_lady> eternalswy, yap it looks like that
<Chadarius> Unox: Did you lookup your card and see which drivers specifically to use? sometimes they need at least a specific version or higher
<mindstate> anyone know why i cant get the uTorrent window to pop-up under wine?
<cyris> Unox: I solved that problem by commenting out all devices in /etc/network/interfaces except for loopback.
<jrib> Comrade-Sergei: weird, I'm looking for bugs
<Chadarius> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Comrade-Sergei> alwas me huh?
<brandon> jrib: Thanks, taking a look at those now
<eternalswd> mindstate, did you minimize it and it's not restoring?
<unop> brandon,  errm, thats going to be hard -- differrent parts of a window listen to different keystroke combinations and act upon them individually
<Unox> Unox: Did you lookup your card and see which drivers specifically to use? sometimes they need at least a specific version or higher its a usb device, how?
<mindstate> eternalswd: yes, i've rebooted several times also..same thing
<cyris> kubota: dmesg | grep hda
<eternalswd> steel_lady, I have no idea what could be wrong then, maybe a power supply issue?
<mindstate> eternalswd: now the window doesnt show at all...just the icon in my window list
<cyris> kubota: then do dmesg | grep hdb
<Chadarius> Unox: See that link for WifiDocs? link up there? Try that out
<Chadarius> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kubota> cyris: information about the Maxtor HDD when doing dmesg | grep hda
<Unox> 		Unox: I solved that problem by commenting out all devices in /etc/network/interfaces except for loopback. its my first time in ubuntu so you must be a littlemore spesific
<cyris> kubota: how about dmesg | grep hdb ?
<eternalswd> mindstate, does it come up when you open utorrent for the first time, or not even then?
<steel_lady> eternalswd, which power supply?
<brandon> unop: I'm trying to hit the main window manger, otherwise I could cheat with lirc but that only sends events to windows.
<mindstate> eternalswd: not even then..just the icon shows up
<Psy> evening all
<kubota> cyris: When doing grep hdb it says ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio
<eternalswd> mindstate, is this an installed version of utorrent or a standalone executable?
<mindstate> eternalswd: uhh, standalone
<Chadarius> Unox: OK so you did get the card working then?
<Krator> Hm. First time I try to install a program that's not in the package list. I've got a tar.gz file, how do I install something from that?
<unop> brandon,  try what jrib suggested out -- if you are successful and if you feel like helping other people out, contribute to the wiki :)
<Jerr|sd> anyone here have an nVidia RIAD system working with Ubuntu (I'm trying to get RAID5 to work)
<Unox> havent done nothing yet
<cyris> kubota: well, that wasn't as informative as I was hoping, try mounting hdb then
<eternalswd> steel_lady, I'm just thinking that it sounds as if the sound card is losing power input, but I really have no idea.
<Tsool> Hmm...new try :) Not exactly an Ubuntu-question, but maybe you can help. I have an extern USB-disk that was filled to the brim. I deleted one directory (with a DVD-image in it) to free some space. Oddly enough, the disk was still full. When I run df I get "/dev/sda1 240362656 234346464 0 100% /media/extern". If I read it correctly I have about 6G unused, but no free space. Where's the beef?
<eternalswd> mindstate, what version of wine do you have?
<dejx> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/gnome/network-manager-gnome
<dejx> i need all this libs?
<mindstate> wine-0.9.30
<mindstate> eternalswd: ^
<dejx> for network-maneger-gnome?
<clearze2> kubota: You didn't have any luck setting the cdrom to slave then? What a pain
<firefly2442> When I modprobe fglrx I get a fatal error, is there a log file somewhere that might give me more info?
<eternalswd> mindstate, are you in gnome?
<mindstate> eternalswd: yep
<cyris> frjx: if you enable the correct repos apt-get will get it all for you. im not sure what repos tho, i dont remember
<gop> hey if any here want to learn how to get ubuntu eddgy on a usb thumb drive
<Psy> hey im trying to install proftpd, i run apt-get install proftpd and i get E: couldnt find package proftpd
<gop> http://conedude13.blogspot.com/2007/01/linux-on-stick-part-ii.html
<kubota> cyris: would that command be mount /dev/hdb
<Psy> any ideas/
<Krator> !Nederlands
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<gop> !talk
<ubotu> talk: Chat with another user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-11 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 88 kB
<cyris> dejx: if you enable the correct repos apt-get will get it all for you. im not sure what repos tho, i dont remember
<brandon> unop: willdo.  xvkbd won't work because it uses a gui only, I'm looking at xmacro now
<Chadarius> Unox: check out this page to see what drivers to use for your dell wireless card
<dejx>  <cyris> frjx: if you enable the correct repos apt-get will get it all for you. im not sure what repos tho, i dont remember
<kubota> clearze2: no.. indeed.
<dejx> but i cant go online in linux
<Chadarius> Unox: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<mindstate> Psy: maybe you have the wrong package name
<dejx> and i dont have avaible cds
<eternalswd> mindstate, do you get any errors if you open utorrent from the terminal?
<dejx> atm
<cyris> dejx: oh right, well, no idea then man
<lgc> Hi! How do I reset the sound server on my Dapper?
<mindstate> eternalswd: i havent tried that..let me see
<gop> !offtopic
<Psy> where can i look up the package name?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Unox> I've already done tha
<Psy> i also downlaoded the tar.gz file,e xtracted that btu i cant seem to get it to install
<cyris> dejx: unless all those packages are on the install cds
<Unox> that*
<mindstate> Psy: synaptic or do "sudo apt-cache search proftp"
<kubota> cyris: would that command be mount /dev/hdb?
<cyris> kubota: mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb /mnt/cdrom
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib find anything?
<jrib> Comrade-Sergei: sudo apt-get update, then try:  gksu "update-manager -c"    again.  Same thing?  Are you being a proxy?
<Psy> ran the search it returned nothing
<mindstate> eternalswd: yes i do
<Chadarius> Unox: So which card to the lspci command say that you had?
<Comrade-Sergei> lol
<Unox> I have tried ndiswrapper with the win2k and win98 drivers as it says
<eternalswd> Psy proftpd is the correct package name.  do you have all your sources loaded?
<mindstate> eternalswd:  libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<Psy> sources loaded? :)
<kubota> cyris: It says that /dev/hdb does not exist
<eternalswd> mindstate, that the only one?
<mindstate> eternalswd: actually no..let me pastebin
<cyris> kutoba: dmesg | grep cdrom
<cyris> kubota: brb
<lgc> Hi! How do I reset the sound server on my Dapper? Help!
<eternalswd> Psy, yeah, did you comment out any of the repositories?
<kubota> cyris: okay
<Chadarius> Unox: OK so once the driver is loaded does the ndiswrapper -l command list it properly?
<Psy> eternalswd, i dont think so
<mindstate> eternalswd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6443/
<zzz_> kubota: try the following: dmesg | grep CD
<firefly2442> Psy, under Synaptic, make sure you have the repositories checked
<Psy> im in commandline
<Unox> with the win2k it says its installed properly, not with the win98
<eternalswd> Psy, did you try updating the sources?
<Psy> i already installed ssh-server and that went fine - if that helps
<Psy> no eternalswd
<Tiako> Hey, anyone use Folding at home?
<lgc> Tiako, yes.
<Tiako> To check the status I have to find FAHlog.txt right?
<Chadarius> Unox: Do you have the specific card name so I can see the doc that you used?
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib?
<Chadarius> Unox: The Windows 98 thing sounds strange to me honestly
<lgc> Tiako, do you have it running?
<Unox> if you mean the wirless card its dell truemobile 1180
<Tiako> yes, its running as FAH_Core78.exe
<jrib> Comrade-Sergei: did you try what I suggested just now?
<POVaddct> lol, this comic guy must know ubuntu: http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<lgc> Tiako, let me check...
<Chadarius> Unox: What broadcom chip set
<Jrabbit> Hello
<Unox> how to se that?
<Comrade-Sergei> jrib yea and i sent you a pm
<posingaspopular> POVaddct: yea he does
<Jrabbit> How can I run a command that will copy text?
<jrib> Comrade-Sergei: I mean "behind a proxy" not "being a proxy" by the way :)  I didn't get a pm, you have to be registered to send pm's
<Comrade-Sergei> oh hold on
<Chadarius> Unox: Have you followed the instructions on this page yet? http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<lgc> Tiako, indeed. That is the file.
<jrib> Jrabbit: xclip
<Jrabbit> Thanks jrib
<Tiako> I have tried a few things but I am new to linux and I seem to lose everything I install. I just know the program runs 24/7 and starts back up when I reboot
<Psy> eternalswd, how do i update the repositories from command line?
<Tiako> I can't seem to find the file though, my directory is empty
<Jrabbit> bash: xclip: command not found
<prodigel> hello. I'm having trouble configuring a small adhoc wireless network. there are only 2 computers with ubuntu installed on both also both have acer dongle with zd1211 chipet.
<Jrabbit> Oh
<mindstate> Psy: sudo apt-get update
<Unox> I have done this yes Card: Dell TrueMobile 1180 802.11b Adapter
<Unox> Other: Linux 2.6.15 i586 Fedora 5 on a HP Pavilion 6360 AMD K6
<Unox> Other: ndiswrapper-1.24
<Unox> Other: encryption mode used: WEP
<Unox> usbid: 413c:8100
<Unox> Driver: 1180 driver file is r51652 installed netdelus Win98 drivers. http://support.dell.com search for r51652 or 1180 USB english a newer driver is available in r56450 on the dell website and will be tried after a kernel upgrade.
<Jrabbit> Install it
<cacus> anybody could tellme why the network manager still freeze at the strart for a long time?? and i cant modify anyone of my interfaces...
<Unox> Install notes: ndiswrapper -i NETDELUS.INF only installs the inf file, the other files in the W98SYS directory extracted with unshield must be manually copied to /etc/ndiswrapper/netdelus.
<kubota> zzz_ nothing happens
<jrib> !paste | Unox
<ubotu> Unox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lgc> Tiako, not that I know of. Every time I reboot my machine I restart FAH....exe.
<kubota> zzz_ It just goes down to the next line
<Psy> eternalswd updated - same error
<rempresent> i got a question, i am trying to run world of warcraft in ubuntu, and everything was going swell, but i can't see the fonts in the installer, here is the pastebin of the errors in the terminal  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6444/
<Tiako> Have you ever checked your status?
<Tiako> I just want to make sure everything is working correctly so I am not just running my computer 24/7 for the hell of it.
<trollboy> anyone done anything with ubuntu and mac integration?
<prodigel> i've installed the original drivers using ndiswrapper and they seem to work. the actual problem si that they cannot pass on the same cell and also when hitting iwlist scanning no results are foung
<Psy> shud i try putting the tar.gz i downloaded into a specific folder?
<TubularBell> Hi... I just tried running Ubuntu for the first time - most of it went fine, and had great fun playing my first game of Solitaire on Linux. However - more than that seems impossible for now as I can't get online. Firefox says I should check my network connections, which only show a pppoe (hope I remember that correctly..) connection, which is not active. Any idea where I should begin looking...
<TubularBell> ...for clues?
<Chadarius> Unox: Try to put my user name in your replies to so I can see them easier :)
<zzz_> kubota: It maybe that your cd drive was not recognized. Try the following: "dmesg | less" and look for a mention of hard disks (hda, hdb, etc) and cd drives.
<trollboy> I'm having issues getting my shares to show up on mac
<lgc> Tiako, do you mean on the FAH site?
<zzz_> kubota: Scroll with the arrow keys in less.
<mindstate> Psy: what happens when u try to compile it?
<Flannel> !pppoe | TubularBell
<ubotu> TubularBell: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Unox> Chadarius: better?
<jorge_lopez> hello
<zzz_> kubota: to exit type :q and press enter.
<jorge_lopez> my nvdia doesn't work
<kubota> okay
<Tiako> Well, make sure it is sending and receveing work from the site correctly. I would just check my username but I picked a very common name
<jorge_lopez> is toooo slow
<Psy> mindstate, is that running make from within the extracted folder?
<cacus> someone could help me with a network problem'??
<Psy> im a linux nub :)
<kubota> zzz_ I'll try it real quick.
<Chadarius> Unox: So when you installed this did you manually put the driver file into the /etc/ndiswrapper/netdelus directory?
<jorge_lopez> does anyone know how to solve it??
<mindstate> Psy: its running ./configure make and make install
<TubularBell> Thanks Flannel and Ubuty
<lgc> Tiako, once you start FAH, you can pretty much forget about it. It'll run unobtrusively.
<Unox> Chadarius: yes
<_3uG_> hi.. does anyone know how to disable the update-notifier ? i can't seem to figure out how
<Psy> ./configure did stuff
<firefly2442> Do I need to rmmod the Mesa drivers after installing fglrx?
<Tiako> But how do I know its working correctly?
<Chadarius> Unox: You have the newer driver loaded up now though right?
<Psy> make = command not found?
<eternalswd> mindstate, not exactly sure why it's not showing up.  are you using the 1.6.1 stable that just came out?
<Tiako> In windows it shows work completed
<Zoffix> Hi, somehow my menu disappeared in Quanta Plus. http://www.zoffix.com/new/del/quanta.png I am missing those "File View Edit" etc.. anybody had that before/know how to fix?
<TubularBell> Doesn't seem to be it... my setup is with a router, so I shouldn't need pppoe, as far as I can tell?
<Zoffix> I am using KDE
<mindstate> eternalswd: i downloaded directly from the site..today..so probably
<TubularBell> (it's also not ADSL but Cable.. in case it matters?)
<Chadarius> Unox: Does a card like eth1 or wlan0 show up when you run ifconfig?
<Unox> Chadarius: not sure what you mean, but i tried it for both files yes
<lgc> If you see the log grows: "Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps  (17%)", "Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps  (18%)", and so on, it is.
<prodigel> hello. I'm having trouble configuring a small adhoc wireless network. there are only 2 computers with ubuntu installed on both also both have acer dongle with zd1211 chipet. i've installed the original drivers using ndiswrapper and they seem to work. the actual problem si that they cannot pass on the same cell and also when hitting iwlist scanning no results are found
<Tiako> Also, isn't there a way to make a box use 100% of CPU usage to get more work done?
<eternalswd> Psy, okay, proftpd is in universe, so in your sources list, you need to add it and then updated the sources again.
<Flannel> TubularBell: correct, if you're setup via a router, the router does all the fancy connection stuff, as far as your computer is concerned, it's connected to magical-ethernet
<Unox> if I understood that paste thing i'd give you it
<Psy> ok, what about this make error?
<lgc> Tiako, and, of course, you must be able to see the executable running with "top".
<jorge_lopez> has anyone a geoforrce???
<Dr_willis> Gforce?
<Zoffix> Flannel, hey :) every used Quanta? http://www.zoffix.com/new/del/quanta.png I'm missing my menu :S
<jorge_lopez> nvdia geoforce
<Zoffix> s/every/ever/;
<Tiako> Is there a way for me to change my user name?
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mindstate> Psy: sudo apt-get install make
<Dr_willis> its "Gforce" not GeoForce i belive.
<Wibble-> hey - I was wondering if its possible to do a network install? I don't want to download 600mb for a CD when I'll only want a quater of it (its a server) but even ubuntu server is likely to have more than I want (given the size - probably things like email / web servers etc)
<Tiako> Then I can just check my stats online
<jorge_lopez> thanks
<soundray> Tiako: your CPU works at 100% whenever it can. Sometimes it just has to wait for data, though.
<Psy> ah :)
<TubularBell> Flannel, I like the sound if that. It's not working though. How can I check whether or not my computer even realizes it's connected to the 'magical-ethernet' ?
<lgc> Tiako, you can change the priority of the running process and get the whole CPU for FAH.
<Tiako> Thats what I want to do lgc
<Flannel> Zoffix: I don't have a GUI, so no.  Looks like you have a menuin that screenshot though
<kubota> zzz_ I see mention of HDA, it says ide0.. The maxtor HDD is at hda.. I don't see anything about a CD-ROM drive
<tanks> hello
<Music_Shuffle> Hi.
<cacus> someone could help me with a network problem'??
<lgc> Tiako, then you must do a 'renice' as root.
<Chadarius> Unox: So here are somethings to check. Is ndiswrapper actually loaded? in a terminal run "lsmod |grep ndiswrapper"
<TubularBell> (the only thing I saw in network connections was the pppoe connection, where I could configure a modem. All nice and dandy, but I don't even have a modem... :/ So 1990's..)
<Flannel> TubularBell: you'd be able to ping stuff on your LAN, get a DHCP, etc.
<Zoffix> Flannel, I have a tool bar but not the "File View Edit" menu, that should be above the tool bar :S
<Psy> ah ok so which file do i point make towards?
<TubularBell> Tried ping.. no joy.
<Psy> ls
<zzz_> kubota: It looks like your cd rom drive is not being recognized by the kernel. I am sorry about that.
<Psy> *wrong window
<lgc> Tiako, are you going to be around in about an hour?
<Tiako> Yeah
<briguyd> i cant mount my cd or dvd drives, can anyone help me?
<TubularBell> Also tried opening the IP of my router directly in FF, to see if it was a DNS issue, no joy either.
<kubota> zzz_ So that means I'm out of luck?
<Flannel> Zoffix: does right clicking up above on the right give you toolbars to add/subtract?  how about the arrow in the top left corner?  Those toolbars are movable
<lgc> Tiako, it's supper time here and I MUST comply or else starve.
<kubota> zzz_ With any linux distro?
<tanks> how to creat simple c++ terminal program with anjuta ? i create correct source file, compile, but when i press execute it shows Program '/home/tanks/prog' is not a local file
<Jerr|sd> is Ubuntu 6.06LTS better for RAID systems than 6.10?
<Tiako> Im going to get some cake myself.
<Wibble-> briguyd: Just swing yer legs over them and yer done.  But seriously, *why* can't you mount them? what happens when you put a CD in etc?
<lgc> Tiako, OK, I'll see you around in a while.
<Tiako> I will be on the rest of the day.. tr
<Jrabbit> jrib: how can I specify the text to be copied witohut giving a file?
<Tiako> Trying to find some projects for my box that has been sitting here forever.
<nickreynolds> does anyone know anything about using samba as a windows primary domain controller?
<eternalswd> mindstate, okay, you could try the version I'm using http://cs.wheaton.edu/~mbucy/files/utorrent.exe and see if it works.  if you are able to get it up, in the preferences, disable the system tray icon.
<duckdown> Hey all... How can I foce a program that doesn't have built-in SOCKS firewall support to route all of its traffic through mine?  Like I have a SOCKS proxy listening on localhost:1234 , but Opera web browser has no SOCKS support (lame.)  I seem to remember a program like 'socksify' or something that you can prefix the program you want to run with
<briguyd> Wibble-:  i put the disc in, and it does nothing, double clicking on the drive brings up an error
<briguyd> Wibble-:  "mount: special device /dev/scd1 does not exis"
<Wibble-> briguyd: ... which is what
<rempresent> trying to install wow, here is a wine error that #winehq can't help me with
<jrib> I think it reads stdin
<rempresent> i got a question, i am trying to run world of warcraft in ubuntu, and everything was going swell, but i can't see the fonts in the installer, here is the pastebin of the errors in the terminal  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6444/
<jrib> Jrabbit: I think it reads stdin
<ernz> Hi - I have a problem not necessarily Ubuntu related. I am trying to format a disk to ext3. I have used GParted - But that keeps returning an unspecified error. Using something called parted I got the error: Warning: "You requested a partition from 32.8kB to 120GB. The closest location we can manage is 31.7kB to 31.7kB.  Is this still acceptable to you?" Can someone please help me out here?
<hkn> does anyone know where firefox installs plugins/extensions, because i installed a kiosk extension and now firefox won't even load for the user and i want to uninstall the plugin.
<vomito> qui est francais et qui peut mindiquer les fonctionnalit principau de UBUNTU
<briguyd> Wibble-:  same with the other drive, but scd0 instead
<mindstate> eternalswd: thanks ill try that
<Unox> Chadarius: I don't seem to get anything when I write lsmod |grep ndiswrapper, or lsmod |grep ndiswrapper-1.8      since I'm using edgy
<kubota> zzz_ Could I just purchase a new Cd-rom drive?
<Dr_willis> ernz,  that almost sounds like the disk is bad..
<ernst> #ubuntu-xgl
<Wibble-> briguyd: ok - thats the useful bit.  I can't find the interface I was expecting that could help - gimme a few minutes
<Dr_willis> ernz,  anything on the disk you are trying to save?
<Chadarius> Unox: Ok well that is probably your issue. ndiswrapper isn't even loaded
<briguyd> Wibble-:  ok, thanks
<ernz> Dr_willis - It sounds like it, but it was working in a computer recently.
<eternalswd> rempresent, what version of wine are you using?
<Chadarius> Unox: in the terminal run "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<Unox> I installed ndiswrapper 1.8
<zzz_> kubota: I am not sure... Maybe other distros could work.
<jrattner> Question: How do i install the RADEON driver not fglrx?
<rempresent> eternalswd:  i am going to say the latest one, but i am not sure
<kubota> zzz_ okay. Do you have any recomendations for an older system? (p2)
<ernz> Dr_Willis - No I am trying to format it to use it as a backup disk. I am not interested on any info on the disk - I just want to make it work.
<Jerr|sd> Damnit
<rempresent> eternalswd:  i just sudo apt-get install wine
<rempresent> then an update
<Jerr|sd> Hardware RAID doesn't work in Ubuntu or what?
<Chadarius> Unox: then you can run dmesg and look at the last few lines to see if loaded correctly
<cacus> someone could help me with a network problem'??
<kubota> zzz_ I'm running 6.06
<soundray> !language | Jerr|sd
<ubotu> Jerr|sd: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kubota> zzz_ BTW.
<TubularBell> Anyone else have an idea where I should look when Ubuntu can't connect to the net at all? Personally I get the feeling it might have something to do with my NIC not being recognized or something, but that's a wild gues.s
<briguyd> Wibble-:  just so you know, the drives both work under a windows partition on the same machine
<dejx> how can i download (in windows) the whole gnome libs and gnome-network-maneger and then mount partition in linux and somehow install it?
<Music_Shuffle> Question, I burned a DVD, but on playback, the colors are all messed up. Anyone have any ideas?
<ernz> Dr_Willis - Nothing to save.
<Psy> TubularBell, i had that problem on my laptop
<Psy> it showed as connected
<Wibble-> briguyd: Hmmmz - the interface appears to be missing... perhaps its been removed in newer versions of ubuntu.  I can help, but its going to be tricky (command line editing of files)
<Psy> but wouldnt actually do anything
<eternalswd> rempresent, are you using the actual wine repository or are you getting it from the ubuntu repos?
<TubularBell> Hmm.. where would it show that, Psy?
<TubularBell> Psy: 'had
<soundray> TubularBell: first thing to check is whether you have any interfaces when you open System-Administration-Networking
<TubularBell> sounds very good..
<briguyd> Wibble-:  as long as it works
<rempresent> not sure, the version is 0.9.31
<Psy> haha - no, i gave up
<Psy> lol
<TubularBell> Argh.. there go my hopes.
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<Wibble-> briguyd: its probably easier if I message you in private - are you happy for me to do that?
<briguyd> sure
<Music_Shuffle> Anyone? DVD color problems/help?
<mindstate> How can i delete entries in the applications menu..totally delete..not just hide
<TubularBell> Soundray: I'm making notes and will try it when I boot into Ubuntu again. Anything else I should look for while there?
<nickreynolds> anyone ever use samba on unbuntu as a windows primary domain controller
<mboso> I upgraded to feisty fawn. My ipod no longer mounts to /media/ipod. where can i change t his?
<Unox> Chadarius: cannot see any texts like error
<Flannel> mboso: #ubunut+1 for feisty support
<rempresent> eternalswd:  the version is 0.9.31
<Dr_willis> ernz,  ive had hard drives working.. then go 'click , click, CLUNK' and be dead. :(
<Dr_willis> ernz,  while i was using the system. :()
<mboso> ok. thanks
<soundray> TubularBell: if your NIC is a regular Ethernet one, the interface name would be eth0. You could look through /var/log/syslog for any error messages relating to eth0.
<Chadarius> Unox: OK so now run "ifconfig" and see if there is a new network card... probably an eth1 or a wlan0
<nickreynolds> damn where is puff and trunkz
<soundray> TubularBell: lspci might come in handy, too. It lists your PCI devices.
<ernz> Dr_willis - It was during an Ubuntu clean install that this disk seems to have died. Does this make it Ubuntu's fault?
<Unox> Chadarius: I see eth0 and lo
<Dr_willis> ernz,  not really.
<Zoffix> Flannel, nope, I've tried everything there, still missing the menu :S
<eternalswd> okay, you're using the wine repos, so that should be good, not sure what the problems is.  maybe try in #winehq
<Dr_willis> ernz,  drives die.. they are perhaps the most unreliable part of your pc.
<Chadarius> Unox: Hmmm run "ndiswrapper -l" and tell me what it says
<zzz_> kubota: I am sorry; I don't have any suggestions... If you were able to install from the CD then you should be able to access your CD. I am stumped...
<Dr_willis> ernz,  you could try 'fdisk' and delete all the partitions, and have fdisk remake them.
<rempresent> eternalswd: thx
<TubularBell> Hmm. I already went to system - administration - networking on my first attempt... it listed one connection there, which seemed to be a modem (it asked for a phone # in it's advanced properties??), definitely not eth0. Perhaps it's relevant that my NIC is an on-board on my Asrock motherboard?
<ernz> Dr_Willis - I would agree, but I think the disk info may just be corrupt. Is there a way I can diagnose the disk and maybe repair it?
<Dr_willis> ernz,  you want to save the data on it? or just whipe it out?
<kmaynard> onboard NICs generally work well
<Dr_willis> ernz,  fdisk may be able to whipe it out.. or go hard core and use 'dd' to zero the drive.. or try some other disk whiping tools.
<TubularBell> soundray: where can I find this lspci that you speak of? (sorry.. you're talking to a very clueless first-timer here.. don't know my way around yet)
<TubularBell> kmaynard: That's encouraging to hear.
<Unox> Chadarius: this is with ndiswrapper-1.8 for edgy   win2k which seemed to work: netdelus                driver installed, hardware present
<NECIBEX> slm trk karde yok mu
<soundray> TubularBell: it's a command line program, to be entered in the terminal (Applications-Accessories-Terminal)
<ernz> Dr_Willis: Total Wipe out! :) BTW - Interesting error from fdisk /dev/hdb: "The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 238216.
<ernz> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<ernz> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<ernz> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<ernz> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<ernz>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<ernz> "
<Jerr|sd> I think the gentoo people will be nicer than these Fox-news brainwasheed people
<NECIBEX> slm trk karde yok mu
<Jerr|sd> !spam ernz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam ernz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chadarius> Unox: Did you run the "sudo ndiswrapper -m" command?
<kmaynard> Jerr|sd, trolling?
<Jerr|sd> !pastebin ernz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin ernz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ernz> lol - Dr_Willis - What you reckoning?
<zzz_> !pastebin | erz
<ubotu> erz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Unox> Chadarius: Adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<eternalswd> mindstate, any luck?
<ernz> Ya ya ya - soz all - pastebin from now on.
<ernz> Dr_Willis?
<TubularBell> soundray: What should I be looking for in the lspci output?
<Jerr|sd> kmaynard: maybe the fact that I've been using linux for years and that the only reply I get it is someone who thinks "damn" is a bad word.
<Unox> Chadarius: you asked for this earlyer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6449/
<Chadarius> Unox: Sounds like you missed a whole bunch of the howto :). Run "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper" and then run "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" and then try "ifconfig" again
<Dr_willis> ernz,  if theres nothing worth saving on the hard drive.. use dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/drive   >BUT BE CAREFULL<
<kmaynard> Jerr|sd, take the day off...you'll feel better
<gerald> what's the easiest xml parser to use out there?
<soundray> TubularBell: a line that corresponds to your NIC. It will be a starting point for, e.g., web searches
<Dr_willis> ernz,  a typo in that line = trashed system
<jrattner> How do i "Spin" the cube in beryl?
<jrib> jrattner: ctrl-alt-mouse
<TubularBell> Alright. Well, see you all in 20 minutes and 2 reboots.
* Dr_willis perfers to "Spin the Bottle"
<kmaynard> ha
<ernz> Dr_Willis: my device is /dev/hdb - What would my command be to "zero" or rest the drive?
<jrattner> Woah Beryl is the coolest thing none to man kind
<Gigs> Hi, sometimes my tab completion in bash seems broken in Edgy.  Anyone else seeing this?
<kmaynard> ernz, unmount it and fdisk it
<soundray> Gigs: not really. What do you mean by "broken"?
<kmaynard> Gigs, only when what i'm trying to complete aint there
<ernz> kmaynard: It's not mounted and I am in fdisk atm.
<Dr_willis>  ernz  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb
<Gigs> soundray: it won't complete things I know are there
<HoudiniMan> hi, I can't set my screen res over 1024*768
<gnomefreak> Netbot45: are you done?
<eternalswd> Gigs, not noticing, of course I'm using zsh ;)
<jrib> !fixres | HoudiniMan
<kmaynard> ernz, delete the partitions
<Psy> eternalswd, whats the address for the universal repository?
<ubotu> HoudiniMan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_willis> ernz,  thats a bit extreme... id see if fdisk can delete the partitions first
<Gigs> ls -ld Scammer/
<Gigs> drwxr-xr-x 2 jgiglio jgiglio 4096 2007-02-05 12:32 Scammer/
<Wibble-> Is there any way to install Ubuntu over a network? I would love to just set it up and install it downloading things as I go rather than having to download a CD?
<soundray> Gigs: try '. /etc/bash_completion' when that happens
<mindstate> eternalswd: no ..no luck.,.same thing lol
<Gigs> cd Sca(tab)(tab) nothing
<Dr_willis> ernz,  also check the bios - see what sizes it says the drive is.
<eternalswd> Psy, same for main, just use universe instead of main
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-165-228-166.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<jrib> !install | Wibble- have you checked
<ubotu> Wibble- have you checked: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Dr_willis> ernz,  ive had a drive that had some issues and was getting reported tobe 2gb in size.. when it was 200 ...  controller on the drive messed up. = not fixable.
<matze> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<kmaynard> ernz, if you're running a gui look at gparted
<kmaynard> !gparted | ernz
<ubotu> ernz: gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Unox> Chadarius: those didn't do anything, and heres the ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6451/
<nickreynolds> how would i find out if samba is on my unbuntu machine
<dxdemetriou> I have problem with nvidia drivers even from apt even with official. After some time the gl don't work correct, and I don't know if it has to do with the xserver-xgl. the glxgears works 5 seconds, stops one and this repeats
<Gigs> soundray: it's very intermittant, it's not consistant
<kmaynard> nickreynolds, sudo apt-get install samba
<Wibble-> jrib: I thought I had but when going there it is stupidly obvious :/ thanks for the help.
<kmaynard> if it aint there it will be
<nickreynolds> thank u
<ernz> kmaynard - gparted is same use as choco teapot. It just says "An error occured" and then gives a pretty error icon :)
<eternalswd> mindstate, does the tray icon appear for utorrent?
<kane77> is "*/15 * * * * something" correct for crontab if I want to run something every 15 minutes?
<amnesia> is there anything that can help if edgy doesn't see the SATA hard disk I want to install to?
<mindstate> eternalswd: yes
<kmaynard> ernz, hit it with a hammer
<Psy> anyone know what the address for the universal repository is please?
<Gigs> soundray: like sometimes it'll do it and no matter how much I mash tab nothing happens... I'll switch desktops and go back to it and it works, it's very strange
<ernz> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.ca/362451   << Any help?
<kmaynard> amnesia, try the alternate installer disk if you havent already
<eternalswd> mindstate, if you click on it once or twice, does the window appear?
<nickreynolds> can samba serve in place of a windows server primary domain controller?
<kane77> how do I find out if cron is working?
<soundray> amnesia: connect it to a(nother) PCI SATA controller
<amnesia> kmaynard: no never had that idea. thanks I will
<mindstate> eternalswd: doesnt matter how many times i click it..it never appears
<ernz> kmaynard: I tried that. Now it doesn't work AND it makes a funny noise.
<kmaynard> Psy, its already in sources.list...just uncomment it
<eternalswd> mindstate, actually, not click on it, right click and hit restore
<jrib> kane77: setup a cron job and see if it gets executed?
<Dr_willis> ernz,  dd: writing to `/dev/hdb': Input/output error    is NOT a good sign
<mindstate> eternalswd: ive done that too..nothing
<ernz> Dr_Willis :- No?
<kane77> jrib, I did, but it doesnt, so I was wondering....
<mindstate> eternalswd: ive tried hide/show uTorrent also
<Dr_willis> 32768 bytes (33 kB) copied, 3.9704 seconds, 8.3 kB/s
<Dr_willis> it did 33Kb of data.. just like gparted was saying eh?
<amnesia> soundray: yes that would help, looking for a solution though to use the internal sis chip
<soundray> Gigs: have you got an intermittent hardware failure on your Tab key?
<mindstate> eternalswd: maybe i should just use Linux BT Client? lol
<Gigs> soundray: no
<Chadarius> Unox: run the "lsmod |grep ndiswrapper" command again
<dxdemetriou> anybody knows what can I do with the freaks of opengl with nvidia? It has to do something with the aiglx or xgl?
<jrib> kane77: try something simple like  echo foo > /home/USER/bar
<Chadarius> Unox: just to make sure its loaded again
<kmaynard> amnesia, i installed dapper on a server with 2 sata drives in a raid 1 config using the server disk...the alternate disk is also offers more flexibility and is faster than the gui
<marcel__> czesc
<ernz> Dr_Willis: Gparted says nothing - Just "Error"
<eternalswd> mindstate, don't know what else to suggest other than move over to fluxbox ;)
<Psy> kmaynard, i read the bit where it says the uncomment the next two lines - but theres nothing there but more text saying software fromt his repos is blah blah...?
<Gigs> soundray: it seems to happen mainly where there's a completion choice, I can reproduce it solidly in this directory that has 3 files that start the same
<soundray> Gigs: have you tried my suggestion of re-sourcing bash_completion?
<mindstate> eternalswd: thanks dude
<Dr_willis> ernz,  could try to have gparted make 2 partitions.. one a few mb (perhaps a gb) at the start of the drive.. then the rest at the end...
<Gigs> soundray: let me try now that I have a solid reprot
<Gigs> soundray: repro rather
<kmaynard> Psy, have you tried doing it in Synaptic?
<cacus> someone could help me with a network problem'??
<kane77> jrib, just to be sure I do it with crontab -e
<soundray> Gigs: does that trigger the system bell?
<jrib> kane77: right
<Psy> i'm in cli
<eternalswd> mindstate, actually, if you're not stuck behind a proxy like I am, you could try ktorrent, of course that means installing all the kde libs as well
<amnesia> kmaynard: will check it out thanks
<Gigs> soundray: I don't think so, but I've never heard system bell on this particular system
<ernz> Dr_Willis: Good thinking.... I'll give it a shot
<Dr_willis> ernz,  i wouldent trust that drive very much. ;
<kmaynard> Psy, deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<Gigs> soundray: no resourcing the completion script didn't fix it
<Psy> thanks
<soundray> Gigs: you could try switching the visual bell on (Sys-Prefs-Sound)
<ernz> Dr_Willis: I'm currently not very trusting of any drive that was once NTFS
<Unox> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6452/
<Dr_willis> ernz,  :) it pays to backup.
<Unox> Chadarius: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6452/
<kane77> jrib, it doesnt work...
<Chadarius> Unox: well its loaded at least
<Gigs> soundray: yeah it's flashing
<jrib> kane77: what does your line look like?
<kane77> jrib, * * * * * echo "foo" > /home/kane/bar
<M3G4crux> hi to all
<Unox> Chadarius: shall I not use ndiswrapper-1.8? and just ndiswrapper?
<soundray> Gigs: but it should really list the completion choices for you at this point
<ernz> Dr_Willis: Good job I have 500GB External USB 2.0  :)
<eternalswd> Gigs, is there another file that ends the same as the one you're trying to tab complete?
<Gigs> soundray: wait, has the tab completion been made REALLY smart now?
<jrib> kane77: did you check for mail from cron?
<Psy> nooo, still couldn't find package, repos list now includes universal too
<kane77> jrib, how?
<soundray> Gigs: quite so. Have a look at /etc/bash_completion
<Gigs> soundray: if I do tar -xzvf S(tab)(tab) nothing, but if I do tar -xjvf S(tab) it starts to complete, they are bz2 files though
<Psy> or universe or whatever it is called :)
<Chadarius> Unox: wait a minute... can you do "dmesg |grep ndiswrapper" for me? I think there is something messed up here
<jrib> kane77: I just use "mutt".  I don't really know much about it
<Chadarius> Unox: in your last dmesg output I noticed that the ndiswrapper version was 1.22 or something
<Gigs> soundray: so it's got crazy contextual logic now?
<Dr_willis> Gigs,  ive seen some very amazing done tab completion on some disrtos. :)
<eternalswd> Psy, not sure what to tell you.  Are you sure you're using official repositories?
<Dr_willis> Gigs,  thers a package or 2 that really make it impressive
<Gigs> Dr_willis: this seems to fall under "too smart for its own good"
<Unox> Chadarius: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6453/
<Psy> do i need to do an update?
<Gigs> Dr_willis: I'd rather the shell tell me later on that I can't cd into a file than the bash completion just seem to fail :P
<soundray> Gigs: comment out the last three lines in ~/.bashrc if you don't like the smartness of it
<Dr_willis> Gigs,  well the tar 'j' option is only for bz2 files i thought.
<Gigs> Dr_willis: correct
<Gigs> soundray: heh k, thanks for your help
<Dr_willis>  of course the - option iswnt needed for tar any more is it?
<Chadarius> Unox: So how are you installing the newer ndiswrapper version? Did you compile a new one yourself?
<jmazaredo> where can i find dhcp3 logs
<Unox> Chadarius: Am i not supposed to write ndiswrapper-1.8 to use it?
<soundray> Gigs: oops, that won't be enough... read the comments above.
<kane77> what was the program to setup startup deamons/programs/services??
<Gigs> soundray: I'll just learn to live with it I guess, now that I'm aware of it it shoudln't be too bad
<Chadarius> Unox: I'm not sure what guide you are following but that doesn't make too much sense to me
<mallox> hi all good people..can somebody told me how update my old kernel to new 2.6.20..I have problem with sound cards..thank very much.;)
<Dwarfoo7> RNK
<Dwarfoo7> RMK
<soundray> jmazaredo: in /var/log/syslog -- it logs as dhcpd
<rgibson> Hi all
<Unox> Chadarius: I read somewhere that I needed ndiswrapper-1.8 for edgy, so I installed the three files
<Chadarius> Unox: which three files?
<mastermixer> hey people, how do i make it so that the 'computer' and 'home' icons show on the desktop?
<jrib> !icons | mastermixer
<ubotu> mastermixer: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<RMK> Does anybody know how to replace the default mixer (alsa-mixer) by kmix?
<soundray> mallox: no way, unless you upgrade to feisty (which is still alpha right now)
<mastermixer> jrib, thank you
<jrib> mastermixer: (there are options for "home" and "computer" in the same location)
<soundray> mallox: well, you could compile your own:
<Unox> Chadarius: ndisgtk_0.6-0ubuntu1_all.deb, ndiswrapper-common_1.18-1ubuntu2_all.deb, ndiswrapper-utils-1.8_1.18-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<rgibson> bcm 4813 wireless refuse to be detected
<soundray> !kernelcompile > mallox, read the pm from ubotu
<Chadarius> Unox: OK so how did you install those?
<mallox> soundray: thanks..but I dont wanna to compile..It can cause bad end :))
<nickreynolds> hey is there a free way to do a type of  free exchange server on linux
<ernz> Dr_Willis: I am trying a format excluding the first 5gGB. System is very very laggy atm but no errors so far
<ProtonBart> hey im new to ubuntu, is there any program or default program to search for wifi networks???
<Dwarfoo7> RMK
<soundray> mallox: feisty's release is scheduled for April. Not a long time away now.
<Unox> Chadarius: they are deb files, so I double cliked on them and installed them in the correct order, don't remember that one
<eternalswd> ProtonBart, NetworkManager?
<nickreynolds> i am now running a free NT primary  domain controller
<ProtonBart> im connected to one but you have to know the SSID to connect
<ubuntu1980> how do i get broadcom wireless cards to work from a dell
<TubularBell> soundray: Ok, I'm back. Results: Nothing related to ethernet in /var/log/syslog, except for some entries about registering protocols. LSPCI only listed a very long list of unknown nVidia devices.. which makes sense, since there's a boatload of nVidia devices on my mobo, including the NIC in question.
<nickreynolds> now i want to setup an exchange server
<Chadarius> Unox: I noticed that the version of ndiswrapper that is installed in your system is higher than those files already
<rgibson> try wifimanager
<dannutz> how can I change my screen refresh rate????
<LjL> !fixres > dannutz    (dannutz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nickreynolds> or something similar
<_Freedom0_> Hello
<ProtonBart> wheres WIFI manager????
<Chadarius> Unox: so those files probably didn't install anything because version 1.22 is already installed
<soundray> TubularBell: is it a very new board?
<ProtonBart> wheres wifimanager
<Unox> Chadarius: ok, please explain more
<TubularBell> Relatively new.. It's the ALiveNF6G-DVI, by AsRock
<mallox> sondray: ok..can you tell me please how to add some module to kernel?
<Chadarius> Unox: were you following a howto or something?
<kane77> how do I make cron work?
<eternalswd> ProtonBart, you may need to install it
<speedwolf> for anyone having problems with the Belkin F5D7051 USB Adapter I've just posted a how to here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2175921#post2175921
<[DM-S] frieksk> eum
<TubularBell> I think it's design is less then a year old..
<ProtonBart> where can i get it???
<[DM-S] frieksk> i can't add a package to synaptic
<speedwolf> I hope it prevents anyone else wasting a weekend trying to make it work
<[Tesser] > JOIN #RICEDOUTYUGO! IT'S THE BEST CHANNEL EVER! FETISHBOTS! WAREZ! ATOMIC BOMB PLANS!
<TubularBell> Thanks for sharing, speedwolf! Don't have such an adapter, but it's nice to see people taking the trouble of documenting stuff.
<rgibson> wifi manager @ www.soft32.com/download
<Unox> Chadarius: Yes, point five https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper      followed it as good as I could
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-160-48-247.hr.hr.cox.net]  by LjL
<ernz> Dr_Willis: It totally worked!!!!! - Man - That was pure genious
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<soundray> TubularBell: I couldn't run edgy on a recent machine (Mac Pro), so I tried feisty on it. I know it's not recommended to use for production, but hey, my choice is not to use it at all with Linux.
<eternalswd> ProtonBart, not sure as I don't use it, but you could try searching using synaptic
<ernz> Dr_Willis: Thanks very much guy
<soundray> TubularBell: so, while keeping in mind !worksforme, it might be worth trying that.
<Chadarius> Unox: OK and you are running 6.10 Edgy right?
<zzz_> kubota: Are you there?
<soundray> !worksforme > TubularBell (private message from ubotu)
<Unox> Chadarius: yes
<mallox> is here somebody who has/had problems with Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)?!
<zOap> how do I use memmxtest? I installed hwtools but command: memmxtest does nothing, just command not found..
<Chadarius> Unox: You used section 5 in this guide?
<enoxs> Hello everybody. I have a problem with my wpa supplicant, it says the format of the wep key i enter is not valid...??? I fill in the the like this xx:xx:xx:xx:xx, if i do something like xxxxxxxxxx, i have the same error.
<TubularBell> soundray: Dare I say 'Eek!' ... I was hoping to just drop the CD in my drive and be ready to go. Oh well.. I'll give it a try. It's just an issue of downloading the ISO, burning it to a CD and follow same procedure as before, right?
<DLB|Maximus> how do i check which video card driver i have installed?
<dannutz> screen refresh rate... problem
<LjL> DLB|Maximus: try  sudo lshw -class display 
<Unox> Chadarius, yes since I use another computer for internet access, now I'm sitting on the problemed computer with ethernet cable though
<soundray> TubularBell: yes. Make sure you use the most recent incarnation, Herd 4, and ask in #ubuntu+1 if you need help.
<Chadarius> Unox: So the version you downloaded is version 1.8 not 1.18 if its from that guide. They don't seem to have installed properly. You said you clicked on them to install? Regardless. I would just follow section 4.
<DLB|Maximus> LjL: that showed me some info but i dont see the driver
<TubularBell> soundray: Just to make sure I end up with the proper image, would it be possible for you to give a link or filename?
<Chadarius> Unox: much easier to do
<LjL> DLB|Maximus: hm, it does for me. anyway,  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
<T-1> t
<Unox> Chadarius: sorry I've used wrong command I think though OR?
<furiozo> hi all
<ProtonBart> anyone here know how to compile aircrack-ng in ubuntu, its a WEP cracking program
<DLB|Maximus> LjL: ok, says ati, i take it thats the open source driver and fglrx is the closed source...?
<soundray> TubularBell: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd4#head-084dad4c9e2cc8b31b49b0f497b2ddde4ba42b55
<jrib> !info aircrack-ng | ProtonBart
<ubotu> protonbart: aircrack-ng: Wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 160 kB, installed size 460 kB
<DLB|Maximus> LjL: thanks...
<dannutz> can someone help... I can't change my screen refresh rate.... It's stuck at 85 :(
<Unox> Chadarius: since the filenames are 1.18
<jrib> ProtonBart: no need to compile, use the package
<LjL> DLB|Maximus: yes, that is so
<T-1> hey does anyone know why I can up with #riced
<TubularBell> soundray: You have my gratitude...
<T-1> why can't I join #ricedoutyugo
<soundray> TubularBell: good luck
<T-1> what's wrong with my thing
<mastermixer> dannutz, have you tried editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<kane77> how do I make cron work? because it doesnt now...
<dannutz> yes
<mastermixer> dannutz, be sure that your monitor frequencies are correctly specified there
<ProtonBart> sorry not that familar with jargon, how do i use th package, its just source files
<krasher> hey guys... i`m with problems... i had to rescue the win xp install in my machine and it erased my grub... now i`m using ubuntu live-cd and i don`t have a clue how i gonna bring Grub back to work...
<T-1> I'm running ksirc and I want to join #ricedoutyugo and I type /join #ricedoutyugo
<soundray> kane77: are you on edgy?
<T-1> and nothing happens
<dannutz> they are corect ...
<Chadarius> Unox: Hmmm you are right
<kane77> soundray, no, i'm on dapper... does that matter?
<Chadarius> Unox: So how so you have version 1.22 on there?
<soundray> kane77: yes, it certainly does...
<Chadarius> Unox: weird
<T-1> does anyone know how to fix my problem
<T-1> c'mon I just wanna join #ricedoutyugo and it's not working
<Unox> Chadarius: Is there any way that you can help me remotely? like remote help, remote deskop?
<soundray> kane77: are you using 'crontab -e' to edit?
<eternalswd> ProtonBart, you can install the package from synaptic, you don't need to compile the source.
<Chadarius> Unox: are you connected directly over the internet?
<nevron> anyone using sblive 24 bit soundcard?
<Unox> CHadarius: yes
<krasher> i`m kinda lost here...
<TubularBell> soundray: Do I need the 64-bit when using an AMD Athlon XP 64X2, or can I just use the classic 32-bit? (I'm a bit 64-bit shy after having had to return WinXP 64 to the store due to essential software not working on it..)
<Chadarius> Unox: No cable router then?
<eternalswd> T-1, can you join anything else?
<soundray> !upstart | kane77, this affects cron as well:
<ubotu> kane77, this affects cron as well:: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<T-1> obviously, yes, I'm in here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kane77> soundray, yes... I have set something like * * * * * echo "foo" > /home/kane/bar but nothing happens
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-221-204-121.mgm.bellsouth.net]  by LjL
<Unox> Chadarius: with ethernetcable throug a router
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<eternalswd> T-1, other than this channel
<__Ace__> how do I link with a static lib in ubuntu? I put the libglfw.a file in /lib, but doing gcc -lglfw ... doesn help here
<rempresent> there isn't anyone in wine hq that can help, but does anyone know wine well enought to give me a guide, or something... here is the pastbin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6454/
<Unox> Chadarius: I'm talking with you now, so with ethernet there's nothing wrong
<soundray> TubularBell: 32bit will work, albeit slightly slower on numbercrunching tasks
<Chadarius> Unox: Yeah its just that the right ports have to all be directed to your PC for me to remote it
<spirithealer> hello people
<Gremlin> hi
<Unox> Chadarius: I can forward them
<spirithealer> i'm noob on ubu! :)
<spirithealer> i'm here to collect info
<TubularBell> soundray: Not intending on doing anything of that sort.. most intense use this install will see is webapp development
<LjL> !ask | spirithealer
<ubotu> spirithealer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soundray> kane77: I don't know what the expected behaviour is when you use five '*'s
<ProtonBart> eternalswd how do i install the package from synaptics??? please help, absolute newbie here
<Unox> Chadarius: I'll forward every port for this computer, okay?
<jrib> spirithealer: welcome, try to keep questions on one line to minimize traffic here :)
<Chadarius> Unox: just foward them all to your PC. I think there is usually a setting to make your PC the main one yeah
<spirithealer> ok
<soundray> TubularBell: i386 is warmly recommended in that case
<kane77> soundray, it should run every minute, right?
<spirithealer> i have a lot of questions but i will ask the most important atm
<nevron> how can i get alsa drivers?
<krasher> hey guys... i`m having some problems here... i had to rescue the win xp install in my machine and it erased my grub... now i`m using ubuntu live-cd and i don`t have a clue how i gonna bring Grub back to work... anyone can help me?
<TubularBell> soundray: Will do, then.
<Chadarius> Unox: then we will switch to private messaging
<jrib> !grub | krasher
<ubotu> krasher: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<spirithealer> could i ask someone in pvt
<krasher> !grub
<spirithealer> very hard to filter in this chat
<Chadarius> Unox: no sense in letting everyone know your IP address etc...
<soundray> kane77: maybe
<kubota> zzz_ i'm here
<jrib> spirithealer: just ask here
<ProtonBart> lol
<ProtonBart> thansk
<ProtonBart> thanks*
<ProtonBart> ubuntu is great
<spirithealer> ok
<nerdzyboy> Could anyone help me instal rt400 drivers (ralink wifi drivers) for ubuntu with kernel version 2.6.15-28-686?
<TubularBell> Does anyone know how to teach Grub that despite having installed Ubuntu, I would still prefer having Windows as the default boot?
<spirithealer> i'm trying to configure my nvidia kard on my acer aspire
<soundray> kane77: anyway, I thought your problem might be upstart. I'm not really that good with cron. Please ask the channel again.
<rempresent> wine error, can someone guide me, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6454/
<kane77> soundray, ok, thanx...
<spirithealer> now work prop, but i don't know if i have hardware acceleration
<Gremlin> TubularBell: you should edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<grogoreo> hi
<spirithealer> i changed manually the xorg.config to "nv" driver
<spirithealer> it's correct?
<jrib> TubularBell: look for the line that specifies "default" in the file Gremlin mentioned
<fouad> hi, i am facing a strange issue, i compiled svn with prefix=/root/usr/local and now apache can't run it (sudo -u apache /root/usr/local/bin/svn gives permission denied) although it is 755
<Gremlin> TubularBell: if Windows is your 4 item in the grub list, you edit "default" to 3, in that file
<Unox> Chadarius: I must first register here, I don't know how
<TubularBell> Thanks Gremlin - is it self-explanatory once I'm in that file?
<eternalswd> ProtonBart, open up synaptic and search for the program you want, find it in the list of results mark it for install and apply.  you may need to add repositories.  you may find it fruitful to peruse https://help.ubuntu.com/
<grogoreo> would there be a need to have a VPN other than using SSH?
<TubularBell> Aaah, alright. That sounds easy enough.
<Gremlin> :)
<spirithealer> .!mm!
<spirithealer> it's correct!?
<angel12> hey guys, ive got a huge problem with my networking. Whenever i try to apt-get something, i end up having to ping us.archive.ubuntu.com, or other repos just to get rid of 404 errors. now when i ping us.archive.com, ping shows a random url, like beryl.ubuntu.com
<ProtonBart> wheres synaptic??
<jrib> !nvidia | spirithealer
<ubotu> spirithealer: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daviey> angel12, is beryl part of your sources.list?
<ProtonBart> found it
<spirithealer> i tried
<spirithealer> but x crash
<assasukasse> hi, has anyone used checkinstall? why is so borked
<angel12> daviey: in my apt sources?
<daviey> assasukasse, how are you finding it borked?
<jrib> assasukasse: what do you mean? how is borked?
<daviey> angel12, yes
<assasukasse> well, sudo make install works perfectly, sudo checkinstall hangs..
<jrib> spirithealer: you need to provide more info.  What error did you get?
<assasukasse> when it tried to build the package
<angel12> daviey, yes, but how would that make it show up when im pinging a totally different address?
<Elive_user94> Hey guys, I need some help, started a upgrade from Breezy to Dapper using the alternate cd and it's been running for like 2 hours + now
<Stormstout> hello here
<daviey> assasukasse, hmm your using checkinstall -D right?
<assasukasse> daviey i tried both
<Unox> Chadarius: are you THERE??????????????????????????????????????????????++
<nevron> has anyone here setup a sound card using configure option nd-ca0106
<daviey> Elive_user94, is it still doing something, or has it hanged?
<angel12> Elive_user94: last i heard, upgrade still wasnt as stable as it should be, it fubar's installs
<Stormstout> somebody using flumotion with ubuntu ?
<elias_> how do i extract a rar file with .001 .002 .003 etc. ?
<krasher> how i rescue grub using the live-cd?
<Chadarius> Unox: Yeah looking for instructiosn so you can register
<Elive_user94> it appears to be looping, doing the same stuff over and over but I'm not 100% sure
<spirithealer> cannot find the device
<Icehawk78> What would a recommended simple mail server for a server be that is fairly easy to set up and configure?
<jrib> krasher: did you visit the wiki page ubotu told you about?
<daviey> angel12, can you use pastebin to show an example?
<angel12> elias_: those are parts of the rar file, get the program from www.rarlabs.com
<daviey> !pastebin > angel12
<Icehawk78> Elias: Just unrar the .rar file, and it should automatically read from the .001 .002, etc
<jrib> !rar | elias_
<ubotu> elias_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<angel12> daviey, for some reason it works now
<spirithealer> gforce go 6100
<ProtonBart> this synaptic hting is confusing
<ProtonBart> lol
<jrib> !synaptic | ProtonBart
<ubotu> ProtonBart: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<unperson> Hi, I'm trying to run a game and getting a "can't open /dev/dsp" error.  I thought I'd fixed this sort of error before with the command esddsp but now I can't find any such command.  How do I deal with this?
<daviey> angel12, good o - let us know it it breaks again.  Sometimes doing two "sudo apt-get update" does the trick
<rempresent> wine error, can someone guide me, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6454/
<Icehawk78> What would a recommended simple mail server for a server be that is fairly easy to set up and configure?
<angel12> daviey: yeah, i was trying to do that at the time lol
<Unox> Chadarius: if it's to any help, I'm using Opera as IRC client
<kane77> Feb 18 22:10:28 localhost cron[24924] : (CRON) DEATH (can't open or create /var/run/crond.pid:
<kane77> Permission denied) What does this mean???
<nerdzyboy> Could anyone help me instal rt400 drivers (ralink wifi drivers) for ubuntu with kernel version 2.6.15-28-686?
<Elive_user94> I have never hgad successful upgrade on Ubuntu yet :(
<Slio> Hello! I'm considering dual booting Ubuntu 6.06 on my system and I was wondering if it was 64-bit and compatibility with the Core 2 Duo CPUs.
<jrib> kane77: check the permissions on that file
<zzz_> kubota: You might want to start your computer from the live CD and see which modules are loaded using lsmod. You can then compare this list of modules to your installed system's lsmod listing.
<ProtonBart> :-!
<grogoreo> Icehawk78: when I was looking for the same I found nothing. Tried Hula but it never worked on Ubuntu so I tried the next, bigger step: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ it's working for me now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-221-204-121.mgm.bellsouth.net]  by LjL
<daviey> unperson, can you try cat /dev/urandom | aplay
<daviey> unperson, it should produce white noise, press ctrl+c to exit
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Unox> Unox: TEST
<LjL> Unox: passed
<Elive_user94> would 2 hours be a normal amount of time to do the upgrade??
<unperson> daviey, Sorry, I don't understand the point of that.
<Dextorion> hey
<kane77> jrib, its 644 so rw-r--r--
<daviey> unperson, i want to see if you can create sound
<unperson> daviey, let me clarify, sound generally works on my system.
<jrib> kane77: ownership?
<Icehawk78> grogoreo: Is all of this really necessary to install a very basic mail client? I'm not going to be using the email for anything other than sending mail to it.
<kane77> jrib, root
<unperson> daviey, It's just this one particular program that works.
<daviey> unperson, does it work as a user, not admin/root
<Slio> Is Ubuntu 6.06 64-bit?
<unperson> daviey, Yes.
<daviey> unperson, would you mind testing it anyway?
<jrib> kane77: hmm same here.  What does 'sudo invoke-rc.d cron start' do?
<unperson> daviey, sure
<william_> would someone tell me the permissions command...ie chmod...that would give read and write
<daviey> jrib, the recommended way is cat /dev/urandom | aplay
<daviey> sorry
<kane77> * Starting periodic command scheduler... [fail] 
<unperson> daviey, yeah, works fine.
<grogoreo> Icehawk78: no, not all of it just if you want the extras (which I did). Postfix is good and I would also install support for IMAP with Courier. MySQL support is handy for easily adding new accounts, just follow what you like
<daviey> jrib, the recommended way is sudo /etc/init.d/cron start
<kane77> jrib, * Starting periodic command scheduler... [fail] 
<Jrabbit> Know a good media palyer that supports commandline control?
<jrib> daviey: why is that the recommended way?
<unperson> daviey, As I say, most programs do sound output fine.  I think it's proabably something with OSS sound versus ESD.
<Gerry_W> can I change the size of /media once I've already installed ubuntu?
<Icehawk78> grogoreo: I've already got mysql. I really jsut want to set up a single account so that I can set up automatic posting to my WordPress blog.
<Trixsey> Why does apt-get force install of recommended and suggested packages?
<Jrabbit> Gerry_w: Yes but from Disc
<Jrabbit> Trixsey: you need them for the program to run?
<Gerry_W> Jrabbit: see, I went through the whole thing, but it seems like it'll overwrite all of my files
<Tiako> lgc you back yet?
<skev> anyone else have this looping problem before?
<Gerry_W> Jrabbit: even if I choose not to format any partitions
<ephesius> Gerry_W: you should be able to unmount /media then resize it in gparted
<grogoreo> Icehawk78: ah so you really just want to send mail rather than receive it. You can use sendmail for this or just use an SMTP server (like Postfix).
<unperson> daviey, Which is to say, I think I remember having similar problems with software in the past and solving it with the command esddsp (which would route the sound through esd), but I find no such command in edgy.
<TubularBell> Is it also possible to extract the ISO to a partition and install from there? (reason: I just found out I ran out of blank CD's :/ )
<jrib> kane77: you google for that error?  only thing I get is http://lkml.org/lkml/2003/11/14/110
<Chadarius> Unox: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Gerry_W> Jrabbit: I never created a separate partition for /media
<Trixsey> Jrabbit, recommended and suggested is not always necessary, as their names imply
<Gerry_W> Jrabbit: just for /home
<daviey> unperson, wait 1
<kane77> jrib, just did search on ubuntuforums and got one thread...
<unperson> unperson, Sure.
<Jrabbit> Trixsey: Then apt-get remove them.
<kane77> jrib, looking on it
<Unox> Chadarius: shall i just write the text here?
<Trixsey> Jrabbit, apt-get remove would remove my other package too.. Trust me, I've been trying for 4 hours
<Jrabbit> Whats the package?
<Chadarius> Unox: yeah the /msg stuff goes right to the server
<Jrabbit> And why can't you leave it?
<Trixsey> Jrabbit, eclipse, gcj
<zzz_> kubota: Bye for now. See you tomorrow.
<Trixsey> I don't want gcj
<Slio> Ubuntu is compatible with AMD64, but is it compatible with Intel 64?
<william_> help
<Jrabbit> ok
<daviey> unperson, if you run 'esd' does it return already running?
<jrib> kane77: see if you can invoke-rc cron stop
<Unox> Chadarius: so noone here will see it?
<ephesius> Unox: make sure you do /msg or else whatever password you set will show up here
<nevron> people i need help setting up alsa with snd-ca0106 drivers can anybody help me out
<Jrabbit> Trixsey: Then apt-get remove gcj ?
<Chadarius> nope
<Trixsey> and apt-get shouldn't be constructed so that it forces recommended/suggested packages
<william_> would someone tell me the permissions command...ie chmod...that would give read and write
<Trixsey> Jrabbit, apt-get remove gcj removes Eclipse too
<jrib> !permissions | william_
<ubotu> william_: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Chadarius> Unox: nope... the /msg command sends it direct to nickserv
<unperson> daviey, Yes, it does.
<kane77> jrib, yes, I just restarted it, but its still not working...
<Jrabbit> Trixsey: Whats the problem?
<Icehawk78> grogoreo: Actually, I think I need just the opposite - I'm hosting the Wordpress myself, so I just need to recieve and *not* send it (ie I need to set up pop for myself)
<jrib> kane77: does 'ps -ef | grep cron
<Icehawk78> Sorry bout the color.
<jrib> kane77: does 'ps -ef | grep cron' show cron?
<kane77> jrib, yes
<jrib> kane77: and still no mail from the cron daemon?
<daviey> unperson, try sudo apt-get install esound-clients  ;  then when you run the game run "esddsp tuxracer"  (example)
<kane77> jrib, /var/mail/kane: No such file or directory (errno = 2)
<kane77> jrib, that's what I get from mutt...
<unperson> daviey, Ah, thanks!  Yeah, I just didn't know what package had esddsp.
<grogoreo> Icehawk78: ah I see, I thought you were sending emails to Wordpress. Postfix will do this
<nerdzyboy> Could anyone help me instal rt400 drivers (ralink wifi drivers) for ubuntu with kernel version 2.6.15-28-686?
<daviey> unperson, np
<nevron> i need ALSA SBLive 24bit USB howto for ubuntu
<Gerry_W> Jrabbit: so, even though I haven't created a separate partition for /media, I can still do this?
<jrib> kane77: that's pretty strange, it usually mails you if it had a problem executing the command.  Has cron ever worked?
<Jrabbit> Gerry_W: You shouldd
<daviey> nevron, doesn't it *just work*?
<kane77> jrib, not sure... (i think it did, but Im not sure if it was on this computer...)
<Gerry_W> Jrabbit: ok, thanks
<nevron> daviey it just doesnt work )
<andreseso> hello, I got another ubuntu PC on my home network.  I want to allow that pc to connect to my X server.  How do I go about doing this?
<daviey> nevron, if google didn't help; lets try here.  Can you tell me what "lsusb" returns when typed into the console?
<jrib> kane77: does putting stuff in /etc/crontab work?
<daviey> anders_home, XDMCP
<nevron> daviey should i pastebin it
<daviey> !XDMCP | anders_home
<ubotu> anders_home: xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<wezzla> hi folks
<kane77> jrib, yes it does.. I put it there, save it and quit, but stuff dont get executed...
<medic30420> so, i am running dapper (gcc-4.0.1) and want to install gcc-4.1.2 to the box as a distcc server.  do i have to compile from source? or can i use a package? will that remove my old gcc?
<daviey> nevron, hmm yes if more than 3 lines
<unperson> daviey, Well, thanks, but unfortunately it doesn't seem to have worked in this case.
<daviey> unperson, that is a shame
<unperson> daviey, But you did tell me what I wanted to know.
<nevron> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6463/ here it is daviey
<Unox> Chadarius: I've written : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6464/ but don't know how to log on
<wezzla> could someone help a newbe to get my wifi working
<daviey> unperson, does dmesg give any clues?
<medic30420> wezzla, what card do you have?
<unperson> daviey, Yeah.  I see that others have gotten this software (Enemy Territories) working, but their method doesn't seem to work for me.
<nevron> daviey if you could read the first post i would appreciate it i started athread about my problem
<nevron> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2161769#post2161769
<jrib> kane77: hmm well I'm out of ideas, try here again later or go to the mailing list and forums.  good luck, hope you sort it out
<wezzla> medic: i dont know. but i think i had prism drivers for xp
<benix_> Bonsoir.
<daviey> nevron, presumably if you remove the sb-usb then "Creative Technology, Ltd " dissppears from lsusb?
<Chadarius> Unox: just send /msg nickserv identify YOURPASSWORD
<Tiako> Hey, I installed FAH and its running but I can't find the directory all the files are in.
<kane77> jrib, ok, thanx
<benix_> french is here ?
<nevron> let me try
<jrib> !fr | benix_
<wezzla> medic: yepp...for ubuntu aswell. but how do i see in the device manager if the device is working?
<ubotu> benix_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Music_Shuffle> !fr
<medic30420> wezzla: lspci and look at the output for your card
<Music_Shuffle> Pssh. I lose again :(
<benix_> ok merci beaucoup :)
<wezzla> medic: im a total newbe, i dont know what lspci is
<nevron> it doesnt return anything it kind of hangs
<unperson> daviey, A lot of stuff about bad mmap offset.
<Unox> Chadarius: doesn't work, I get all written in another tab, but when I try talking private to you it doesn't work
<nevron> and ctrl+c doesnt help
<medic30420> open up a shell, and type 'lspci'
<daviey> unperson, what game is it?
<unperson> daviey, Wolfenstein Enemy Territories.
<daviey> !lspci | wezzla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chadarius> Unox: you probably just need to logout and back in again. Use your new password in your client to register automatically
<nevron> i replugged the device and now lsusb doesnt return anything :)
<daviey> wezzla, it lists the PCI cards inside the computer.  Like lsusb lists the usb devices
<daviey> nevron, did you give it a little while?
<nevron> i am doing it but also the devices leds went down they are not flashing or anything
<nevron> i may have to reboot
<skev> Hey guys, just a little advice if someone could please
<wezzla> medic/davuiy: Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow]  (rev 01)
<daviey> !ask | skev
<ubotu> skev: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Brandon__> can anyone do my homework
<daviey> Brandon__, yes
<RMK> how can you define an application to automatically launch on start up in gnome ?
<Brandon__> hurrah
<Unox> Chadarius: nope
<thcmonkey> this sucks, beryl won't work for me :(
<AlexC_> RMK: System->Pres->Session
<bruenig> RMK, system>preferences>sessions go to the startup commands tab
<nevron> daviey i am restarting to get the device back alive is it ok
<skev> Ok, trying to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper using the burned cd method, been running more that 2 hours
<daviey> nevron, reboot and when you return try "ls /dev/dsp" and tell me if it returns more than one thing
<AlexC_> RMK: System->Prefs->Session I mean :P
<DLB|Maximus> anyone here running beryl know how exactly your supposed to enter the info for gnome sessions? is it supposed to be beryl emerald --replace all in the same entry or what?
<AlexC_> beryl-manager ?
<RMK> thanks AlexC_ and bruenig :)
<bruenig> DLB|Maximus, #ubuntu-effects
<skev> seems to be looping from what I can tell
<daviey> Brandon__, *EVERYBODY* can do your homework ;)
<skev> but not 100% sure
<medic30420> DLB|Maximus: i use beryl-manager and beryl
<william_> I'm trying to understand the basics about samba....
<william_> I'm new to linux....
<Brandon__> everybody do my homework ;)
<daviey> william_, whadya wanna know?
<william_> does samba work like windows file sharing?
<daviey> william_, yes
<RMK> AlexC_,  bruenig : and how do you remove a programm which is not in that list ? (i mean the alsa-mixer frontend for isntance)
<skev> should I let it run, is this a normal amount of time? Or will yet another upgrade attempt hose my system...again
<DLB|Maximus> medic30420: check your pm please
<william_> so once i have it setup...i can drag and drop files from windows to edgy?
<Unox> Chadarius: it doesn't work
<daviey> william_, yes
<Chadarius> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<skev> If anyone can tell me what I should do I would be really grateful
<william_> is samba alot of work to setup for a newbee?
<Chadarius> Unox: Try that link
<daviey> !samba | william_
<bruenig> !samba | william_
<ubotu> william_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sigger2> william_, yep, but don't forget about permissions.  pretty easy to set up
<sigger2> www.samba.org
<tanks> how to creat simple c++ terminal program with anjuta ? i create correct source file, compile, but when i press execute it shows Program '/home/tanks/prog' is not a local file
<nevron> daviey was this the command? ls /dev/dsp
<daviey> william_, it's as easy as windows.  Once installed you can right click, and share
<daviey> nevron, yes
<nerdzyboy> Could anyone help me instal rt400 drivers (ralink wifi drivers) for ubuntu with kernel version 2.6.15-28-686?
<Thug-N-Me> can anyone please help me mounting a nfs share ? i am able to mount the shared dir on pc 1 from pc 2 (10.0.0.12) but i am not able to mount the share on pc 2 from pc one (10.0.0.6) any idea why it failed ? no errors given
<nevron> ok i have no such file or directroy :)
<wezzla> daviey: is the network name case sensitive?
<thcmonkey> anyone else got a rage 128 pro?
<daviey> wezzla, don't know
<sigger2> Thug-N-Me, you ran exportfs -ra on both machines
<Unox> Chadarius: shall I replace nickserv with my nick?
<andreseso> daviey: so basically I have to put Enable=true in the [xdmcp]  section of /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf-custom and restart gdm
<user01> what does ekiga do exactly?  l looked at the features and it was a long list of protocols
<daviey> anders_home, STOP
<guerrillawon> Does anyone know how I might run Redhat .run files?
<Thug-N-Me> sigger2 run sudo exportfs -ra  on both machines ?
<Icehawk78> Holy cow, Courier-IMAP is  more than just a bit confusing
<Thug-N-Me> sigger2 exportfs: /etc/exports [1] : No 'sync' or 'async' option specified for export "10.0.0.12:/home/thug/DONE". Assuming default behaviour ('sync').
<bruenig> guerrillawon, .run files aren't for redhat are they?
<speedwolf> how do I share folders and drives between ubuntu and windows pcs?
<Chadarius> Unox: No nickserv is the server... you have to have that
<bruenig> guerrillawon, just do ./whatever.run
<Unox> Chadarius: can you see my e-mail, cause if you can, plz send me an email insted
<nevron> daviey any suggestions?
<guerrillawon> They are, but is there anyway to maybe alien them or run them under ubuntu?
<Chadarius> Unox: just replace the stuff in <> with your own stuff
<daviey> anders_home, you can, or you can use gnome's "login window" settings
<bruenig> guerrillawon, are you talking about rpm?
<user01> user01: is ekiga like vonage?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> hi
<Antonio_Carlos_M> can i get some help
<mlalkaka> i'm trying to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu. i've installed the kubuntu-desktop package. how do i uninstall all the ubuntu-desktop stuff that i don't need now?
<guerrillawon> No, filename.run files
<bruenig> guerrillawon, iirc .run files are not redhat
<daviey> !samba | speedwolf
<ubotu> speedwolf: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i need libc6 version 2.4.1
<Thug-N-Me> sigger2 thats what i get while i run sudo exportfs -ra on pc one which is 10.0.0.6 . /etc/exports looks like this /home/thug/DONE 10.0.0.12(rw) what am i doing wrong ?
<unperson> daviey, oookkaayyy...well now it's mysteriously working without esddsp.  I have NO idea what changed.  In any case, thanks for your help.
<Antonio_Carlos_M> but i cant find it anywhere
<daviey> nevron, and lsusb shows it?
<Icehawk78> !courier-imap | myself
<ubotu> myself: courier-imap: Courier Mail Server - IMAP server. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.1.1-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 560 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<nevron> yes it does
<rempresent> wine error, can someone guide me, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6454/
<bruenig> guerrillawon, link to this .run file
<unperson> daviey, I'm going to say a wizard did it.
<daviey> unperson, it's the 'rats inside your computer' ;)
<Quintin> hi2u frends
<Quintin> Is anything stupid going to happen if I do a dist-upgrade?
<guerrillawon> the file is et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<daviey> unperson, thats why we shouldn't use wizards, stick to cli .   ;)
<Quintin> a week ago or so there was a hubbub about a kernel update
<unperson> daviey, Their hamsters, and I refer to it as a "power supply" thank you very much.  :-)
<daviey> Quintin, from what release?
<Quintin> daviey: 610
<OuZo> hi all, i have AIGLX sort of working, i want to know what format the skydome image should be & what size? thanks
<guerrillawon> I think they are formatted for redhat but was hoping there was some sort of conversion tool for me to use to run them under Ubuntu.
<Quintin> OuZo: /join #beryl
<bruenig> guerrillawon, yeah, just type the path to that, it should run
<OuZo> Quintin: thanks
<Ulti2001> hello
<Ulti2001> guys
<Ulti2001> i got a question
<Thug-N-Me> sigger2 thanks :)
<hkn> howcome if root makes a file in a regular user's directory the user can delete it?
<Ulti2001> i was playing with beryl and change a bunch of files
<Ulti2001> i think i change my video driver to something wrong
<daviey> !rpm | guerrillawon
<guerrillawon> No goi bruenig, you mean ./...?
<ubotu> guerrillawon: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Ulti2001> and now i can't load beryl
<LjL> hkn: because deleting files is controlled by the permissions of the *directory* containing said files
<Ulti2001> but i get an error when updating video driver now
<OuZo> Quintin: is it on this same server?
<daviey> Ulti2001, try #ubuntu-effects
<Ulti2001> it tell me stabl/binary-i386/Packages could not be found
<Quintin> OuZo: ... yes.
<hkn> LjL: how do i fix this?
<bruenig> guerrillawon, if you are in the same directory, ./whatever.run should work, if you are not typing the full path to it should work
<Ulti2001> when i run get-apt
<guerrillawon> Ahhh I see ubotu, I'll look for maybe a different distribution?
<Ulti2001> i don't think this is a beryl problem
<Quintin> Ulti2001: What is your video driver?
<Thug-N-Me> anyone please help me mounting a nfs share .. i am able to mount the share from pc 2 on 1 but not from pc 1 on 2 .... it failed thats all the errors i get
<LjL> hkn: basically, when a file is "deleted", only its filesystem entry is deleted. think of directories as "files that contain list of files"... you delete an entry from the list, and there you have deleted a file
<Ulti2001> Geforce4 MX 4000
<bruenig> guerrillawon, rpm is not .run
<Quintin> Ulti2001: that's your video card.  what is the driver?
<eternal_p> good afternoon all....I'm hoping someone can help me...it seems with edgy eft that on bootup my system 'hangs' for about 30 seconds, just before the ipv6 blacklist comes on the screen....any idaes how I can fix this, thanks
<Quintin> daviey: ...?
<Ulti2001> nv
<LjL> hkn: you either change the directory's permissions so that only root has +w, or you set the "sticky" bit, which is a particular bit that specifically controls *permission to delete files*
<Ulti2001> not nvida
<Ulti2001> nvidia
<LjL> !permissions >hkn
<Quintin> Ulti2001: fix that then
<daviey> Quintin, it's fine
<guerrillawon> I know but I'm sure .run is a redhar format, my ubuntu is trying to decompress the archive and of course having trouble.
<Quintin> daviey: k
<nevron> Ulti2001 are you using nv legacy drivers?
<daviey> Quintin, but why do you want to?
<bruenig> guerrillawon, I am sure it is not
<Ulti2001> yea i think so
<OuZo> Quintin: thanks got it
<Ulti2001> should i change that to nvidia
<Quintin> guerrillawon: uh, .run is a file extension.
<nevron> i am not sure but there was a list in the ubuntu forums
<Quintin> guerrillawon: it can be *anything*.  usually it's unix executable installers
<LjL> hkn: well, well, that page doesn't actually mention the sticky bit yet. it can be set using the "+t" argument in chmod, at any rate
<nevron> you can see which drivers you are using by making a search under synaptic
<bruenig> guerrillawon, maybe you need to do sudo ./whatever.run
<guerrillawon> hmm ok, I'm having trouble running it, and a search suggested it was a redhat formatted archive. I'll look deeper then.
<daviey> guerrillawon, Linux doesn't care about extensions
<hkn> LjL: i think im just going to change the owner of the directory to root:users and give users rx access only
<hkn> LjL: will that solve it?
<guerrillawon> Bruenig that is definately not working.
<bruenig> guerrillawon, is it executable?
<LjL> hkn: if that suits your purposes... it depends. if users should be allowed to *create* files in that directory, that won't do it
<bruenig> guerrillawon, chown +x whatever.run
<Ging> does ubuntu have a cd burner?
<Polysics> hi all!
<root> Ciao a tutti
<daviey> guerrillawon, you need to chmod +x *.run
<bruenig> Ging, yes
<LjL> hkn: what sort of directory is it, and how should users be allowed to interact with files?
<Quintin> Ging: about 20
<LjL> !it | root
<ubotu> root: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Polysics> why isn't ruby 1.8.5 around yet?
<hkn> LjL: no, its a public account, so denying them the ability to write is just bonus
<LjL> root: IRC as root is dangerous
<krasher> hey guys, somebody can help me? i used the GRUB rescue howto from Ubuntu site and now i can`t even access my windows instalation... i`m in ubuntu live-cd and i decided to reinstall ubuntu... but i have to save some files... anyone know how i mount a usb pendrive when running the live cd?
<guerrillawon> Ok I'll give it a shot.
<m`kay> hi guys.  if i installed ubuntu 6.06, i have to give the parameters nopaic acpi=off pci=bios usb=bios. after install i can delete nopaic and acpi=off from menu.lst in grub, because the pc will not turn off by shutting down. but i have forget noapic by install and cant delete acpi=off, because it will not find my hardware on pci/agp. if i let acpi=off in it, it will not turn off after shutdown
<Quintin> krasher: plug it in
<LjL> hkn: ok - note, though, you'll only deny the ability to *create files*; they'll still be able to write to *existing* files, if they have +w on those files
<Polysics> am i missing some packages? i'm getting weird rails errors after the upgrade, i could really use ruby 1.8.5
<krasher> but how i acces it Quintin?
<Okita> By convention, does everything installed via apt-get go into /usr/share ?
<Quintin> krasher:  .. ? file manager ?
<LjL> Okita: of course not.
<guerrillawon> Ok the chmod seemed to work.
<krasher> it doesn`t show up!
<Quintin> krasher: look in dmesg
<norty> when im using the gdb, how do I set it up so that everytime I use the command: stepi, it will display the contents of all the registers and if a register has an address as its contents it will also display the contents of that address?
<LjL> Okita: it mostly goes to various places inside /usr (not exclusively anyway), but that also includes /usr/bin, /usr/lib...
<nevron> daviey is there a way for me to get this soundcard running the strange thing is that when i log in the sound for the log in event plays quiet well but after that i cant get any sound form the box
<Ulti2001> Quintin: Thanks
<LjL> Okita:  dpkg -L packagename  will give you the full list of files that a package contains
<Giogionni> ciao
<krasher> [4296097.306000]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<LjL> !it | Giogionni
<ubotu> Giogionni: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hkn> LjL: chown -Rf root:users dir; chmod -Rf 755 dir; will that not take care of that?
<Giogionni> Ok garzie
<andrian> from bulgaria
* thcmonkey sobbs
<Okita> LjL: Hmm... I'm making a .deb package for a project I work on... currently the install script puts a directory in /opt and a symlink in /usr/bin.  So basically I could have it install and uninstall just via the scripts when people apt-get it.  Is that bad form?
<thcmonkey> i want beryl ;(
<Polysics> i want ruby 1.8.5! :-)
<LjL> hkn: i think it shoould. assuming that you want the "rest of the world" to have rx access, too
<Giogionni> Ciao a tutti
<Quintin> thcmonkey: /join #beryl
<bruenig> Okita, /usr by the filesystem rules, whoever created them, is where it should be
<LjL> Okita: err... yeah
<thcmonkey> sorry Quntin :/
<hkn> LjL: good point, thanks
<uaspi> hi, any one knows how to get ubuntu kernel tree sources????
<Antonio_Carlos_M> how long does it take to update from dapper to edge?
<speedwolf> ok, I can see my windows machine shares from ubuntu, but not the samba shares I have set up in ubuntu on the windows machine, any ideas?
<LjL> Okita: creating and removing files should be left to dpkg itself to handle. the pre, post scripts should only be used for special things that might (or might not, more likely) have to be done for the program to work
<bruenig> Antonio_Carlos_M, depends on your network speed, your setup, etc.
<Antonio_Carlos_M> its 128/128
<bruenig> setup, etc.
<Antonio_Carlos_M> whats ETA?
<guerrillawon> The file ran but I'm running into other problems.
<guerrillawon> Ahh well thanks for the help.
<soundray> Antonio_Carlos_M: just do the download overnight, that should suffice
<Antonio_Carlos_M> ufff
<Antonio_Carlos_M> i already started it
<Antonio_Carlos_M> can i stop it?
<Okita> LjL: Ok, I see.  And does dpkg install everything to /usr/share on all systems that use it?  Would it be safe to refer to /usr/share in the pre and post scripts?
<eternal_p> any thoughts on my hanging bootup, is there some boot trace I could run?
<bruenig> Antonio_Carlos_M, probably not a great idea
<nevron> can anyone help me setup my usb sblive 24 bit soundcard i couldnt find any help in the ubuntu forums
<soundray> Antonio_Carlos_M: yes, you can stop the download any time and it'll pick up where it stopped.
<LjL> Okita: why do you insist that dpkg installs in /usr/share? it *doesn't* install there
<LjL> Okita: it installs where it's told to install. the contents of data.tar.gz in the .deb file decide that
<Antonio_Carlos_M> how do i stop it?
<soundray> Antonio_Carlos_M: how did you start it?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> theres no cancle
<Antonio_Carlos_M> update manager
<LjL> Okita: and that should normally be the *entire* /usr hierarchy (not just /usr/share, why just /usr/share?)
<Antonio_Carlos_M> through update manager
<LjL> Okita: perhaps /opt if the program really needs to reside in its own directory -- but "proper" .deb packages never do that afaik
<sigger2> Thug-N-Me, sorry had to step away and now have to leave for 3.5 hours.
<soundray> Antonio_Carlos_M: close the windows with the X button
<Antonio_Carlos_M> there is no x button
<Antonio_Carlos_M> is there something like alt+F4 combination
<Antonio_Carlos_M> ?
<soundray> Antonio_Carlos_M: yes
<Antonio_Carlos_M> how
<Antonio_Carlos_M> ?
<sigger2> Thug-N-Me, will be back later.  In the meanwhile, check permissions, check allow/deny hosts.
<Antonio_Carlos_M> tell me plz
<soundray> Antonio_Carlos_M: Alt-F4
<Okita> LjL: I see... Then how does it know which directory?  That doesn't seem to be specified in the control file
<andreseso> eternal_p: when rebooting go into the grub menu selecting your active configuration and press e to edit.  Then go to the line where it says kernel and press e again.  Remove anyting that looks like quiet or splash.  Hit enter and b to boot
<sigger2> Thunderbolt, also make sure you've got both machines with packages to be nfs servers
<nevron> do i have to reinstall everything to get my sblive device working?
<soundray> Antonio_Carlos_M: if that doesn't work, you can abort your X session with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace. Close all other programs before you do that.
<Antonio_Carlos_M> force quit worked
<Antonio_Carlos_M> :D
<Antonio_Carlos_M> tnx
* AlexC_ watches the tumble weed pass by
<LjL> Okita: and indeed it isn't, it's specified in the data file. that simply contains the entire root hierarchy, and the files are put in their proper location
<unop> Okita,  have you examined how the data.tar.gz and control.tar.gz files are constructed in a .deb file?
<Antonio_Carlos_M> good night all
<AlexC_> night
<Antonio_Carlos_M> Windows is no more
<LjL> Okita: so if a file must be in /usr/bin/filename, it is just put in usr/bin/filename inside the data.tar.gz file
<goth> hej jemand da
<soundray> !de | goth
<ubotu> goth: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<AlexC_> soundray: ahhh, I wasn't sure what language it was! didn't know which command to do :P didn't seem like german at first
<unop> Okita,  the data contains files in the exact heirarchy as they would reside on the filesystem (or in otherwords, they maintain a heirarchy relative to /) .. the control.tar.gz contains scripts needed to be run prior to and after an install, hashes, etc
<christopher> moin
<goth> ich knnte vielleicht hilfe gebrauchen
<briguyd> i have an audigy 2 platinum and the sounds at login and logoff work, but i cant hear anything else, can anyone help me?
<soundray> goth: du musst auf Englisch fragen.
<AlexC_> goth: #ubuntu-de
<uaspi> any one knows how to compile the kernel ???
<ompaul> goth, speak english in this channel thanks
<Flannel> !kernel | uaspi
<ubotu> uaspi: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<LjL> goth: da gehe zu #ubuntu-de (schrieb /join #ubuntu-de), hier sprechen wir englisch
<christopher> huch, da bin ich wieder
<Brandon__> i am going to paste my homework now
<Brandon__> d'accord?
<goth> ich bin zum ersten mal hier
<soundray> !de | christopher
<ubotu> christopher: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<goth> versuche ich mal
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<william_> sorry..i'm not getting this samba thing.....
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@AC9EE9D8.ipt.aol.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<christopher> mkay
<uaspi> thx! :)
<Okita> LjL: Ok, I see.  So when creating the .deb file, I should put the files in /usr/whatever first?
<Brandon__> je suis un peu recherche
<william_> i'm trying to set this up according to the guide....
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Brandon__> oui merci
<Okita> unop: I hadn't done more than dpkg --info debfile yet
<Polysics> i hate having to install something fro msource because the packagers are slow .-/
<Flannel> Polysics: what's that?
<LjL> what is this, #ubuntu-babel?
<briguyd> i have an audigy 2 platinum and the sounds at login and logoff work, but i cant hear anything else, can anyone help me?
<william_> says mount: mount point 0 does not exist
<soundray> :D
<ompaul> LjL, that was removed from the planet
<LjL> Okita, to be honest i don't really know the correct procedure for *making* a package. i just know that, eventually, the file locations are known in data.tar.gz by the location inside the very tar archive
<unop> Okita,  you can extract a .deb like this -- ar -x file.deb
<andreseso> join #kvirc
<steel_lady> help! I was thinking that restarting resolves the problem but it is not! I don't have sound!!!
<unop> Okita,  this should give you a primer into building your own .deb http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/336
<daum> does ubuntu not come with ssh installed?
<LjL> daum: not the server, no
<ompaul> daum, not the sever
<ompaul> daum, simple command line, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Ubuntu> hello I'm having some trouble with my connection to the internet, it works fine but it feels really slow compared to what it is on my mac and my other pc... also I can't access the router configuration because it will timeout, could it be some bad ethernet driver ? or maybe my router isn't compatible with ubuntu ? could anyone help please ?
<daum> ompaul, thanks, trying to help my friend remotely install an ubuntu, and i'm a gentoo person-p
<LjL> Ubuntu: for some people, the culprit is ipv6 being enabled - for some reason
<uaspi> in case i want to compile a driver and all ready have he sources, what is next???
<LjL> !ipv6 | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<briguyd> nevermind, i just changed my settings in system>prefs>sound to alsa and it seems to work
<william_> anyone help samba setup?
<th1> how to report a bug?
<unop> Ubuntu,  how do you access your router's setup?
<ompaul> th1, on launcpad.net
<LjL> !bugs > th1    (th1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<th1> tgabjs
* ompaul notes my spelling
<th1> thanks even
<Ubuntu> i go through firefox
<ompaul> th1, on launchpad.net
<LjL> th1: hah :)
<daum> getting a  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<daum> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? any idea how to fix?
<vinboy> where can I set mouse's scrolling speed?
<steel_lady> does anybody have idea how to check what is causing my laptop to loose the sound?
<ompaul> daum, using synaptic by any chance?
<soundray> vinboy: System-Preferences-Mouse
<th1> so, you have to register to report a bug.. that is not very user friendly
<unop> Ubuntu,  your router works independantly of the computer -- it's definitely compatible (as it's independent) .. try disabling IPv6
<bleanna_unux> What is the name of the package of the GNOME networking configuration tool?
<daum> ompaul, yeah he was...just close it i take it?
<RedWolf-> after installing gparted and running it, gparted disabled automount so now whe nI put my USB drive in it doesn't mount it. How can I turn this back on?
<soundray> bleanna_unux: network-admin
<Ubuntu> okay thanks i'll try the ipv6 thing
<unop> daum,  are you sudoing this command?
<daum> unop, he is
<ompaul> daum, you can only use one install tool
<vinboy> thx soundray
<daum> ompaul, alright.
<ompaul> daum, so choose command line or tools
<soundray> RedWolf-: System-Preferences-Removable Drives
<Jj> hello
<Nutubuntu> Hi all - I'm thinking of upgrading my graphics card. How would I safely and easily (grin) install an ATI "All-In-Wonder" 9600 Pro into an existing Dapper installation? Is there a how-to or tutorial around? (I googled ... honestly [grin] ).
<daum> also anyone know if xproto is bundled in with something else?
<vinboy> soundray: but i can't find the scroll speed there
<Jj> anyone using dual screen configuration
<unop> daum,  use fuser or lsof to find out which process has the file open and then either close or kill it
<Jj> not with xinerama
<ompaul> unop, close synaptic would be eaiser ;-)
<th1> Nutubuntu, if you are still thinking of upgrading your gfx card think twice before you buy an ATI card for linux
* ompaul runs
<unop> ompaul,  i.e. if synaptic is open .. it isnt always the culprit ;)
<soundray> vinboy: wheel scrolling speed depends on the application
<alfmatos> hi BenC, are you around ?
<Nutubuntu> th1 - I would ... but it's a freebie, so perhaps it's worth a little suffering : )
<ompaul> unop, he siad it was and was trying to do command line ;-)
<RedWolf-> soundray, it says it's enabled
<BenC> alfmatos: Yes
<th1> and if twice is not enough then think a third time, and a fourth, and then buy an nvidia card ;)
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Please help! A lot of my gnome-panel applications crashes... like the trashcan! Ive tried reinstalling all gnome-panel-related thing but it doesnt help!
<Jj> i have a problem when openning firefox from another desktop
<th1> ok Nutubuntu I guess then ;)
<vinboy> soundray: oh ic.. thx
<unop> ompaul,  ok, you win this time :p
<alfmatos> BenC, i've been looking at a few bug reports on vmware-player kernel modules
<th1> it should work more or less out of the box for basic X
<kbrosnan> Jj: try export MOZ_NO_REMOTE=1
<Nutubuntu> th1 - if I were buying, I'd definitely go nvidia : )
<bleanna_unux> soundray: what repo do i get it from?
<izmlife> Hi, anyone had a problem with blank screen on logon when rebooting xserver?
<unop> ompaul,  did you get my replies?
<ompaul> unop, no
<Jimme1> How can I make an iso image from a set of files?
<ciao> ?
<alfmatos> BenC, you marked bug #80322 as fix commited, and i was wondering if #84877 is the same issue
<ompaul> unop, join me same place
<Jj> I have firefox running on head 0
<soundray> !info gnome-system-tools | bleanna_unux
<ubotu> bleanna_unux: gnome-system-tools: Cross-platform configuration utilities for GNOME. In component main, is extra. Version 2.15.5-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 2356 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<unop> ompaul,  ahh well, i got yours -- take good rest and keep warm :)
<ompaul> k
<daum> ompaul, apt-get install ssh-server installed it too right?
<Jj> and f-spot running on head1, f-spot tries to open a ffox window and i get the message that its already running
<unop> ompaul,  its ok, no real need right now, just wanted to reply :)
<Jj> in gentoo, it wuould open a new tab on firefox running on head0
<BenC> alfmatos: Yep, and it's fix released right now
<alfmatos> since, #84877 has now 5 duplicates, i was hoping to mark it fixed...
<ompaul> daum, no   >>>>> sodo apt-get install openssh-server <<<<<
<bleanna_unux> soundray: thanks
<daum> ompaul, aye well he was already sudo'd
<soundray> RedWolf-: you said that running gparted disabled it -- how do you know?
<Okita> unop: Looking through it now, it's more helpful than the one I was using, thanks
<whileimhere> Is there a simple way to save streams of video from utube and stuff?
<RedWolf-> libparted : 1.7.1
<RedWolf-> automounting disabled
<Okita> LjL: I see, I'll give it a shot, thanks
<alfmatos> BenC, ok, thanks a lot, i'll mark #84877 as fix commited same as #80322
<daum> ompaul, shouldn't it be sudo apt-get install openssh-server ?
<ompaul> daum, I'll just say this - better to issue sudo prior to commands
<ompaul> :)
<gabspeck> is there any progress in a fix for NetworkManager to handle statically configured interfaces?
<BenC> alfmatos: Already did it :)
<unop> Okita,  there are a few other more advanced howtos that go into the process in detail
<RedWolf-> that's what it says when I run it form terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.79.194.178.dhcp.aaa.tiscali.dk]  by Seveas
<ompaul> daum, you win
<crimsun> grrr
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<alfmatos> BenC, cool then :) thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<RememberPOL> X crashes with this: (EE) Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0) .....even though I don't have "Load "wfb"" in the module section... any idea what's up with this?
<daum> ompaul, ubuntu you start it via /etc/init.d/sshd start?
<gabspeck> is there any progress in a fix for NetworkManager to handle statically configured interfaces?
<ompaul> daum, it starts on install
* mode/#ubuntu [+b digitallysane!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<daum> ompaul, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b MarcM!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b miyako!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* miyako was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<RedWolf-> looks like it modified Fstab
<ompaul> daum debian idea - if you install it the o/s wants you to use it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b william_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b williammanda!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* williammanda was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b oljanx!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<daum> ompaul, never used debian, been a gentoo boy for my entire life basically
* mode/#ubuntu [+b centaur5!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Nutubuntu> So ... if I'm willing to suffer ... what do I do to configure my Dapper box for the ATI 9600 freebie?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b clordgamer!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<RedWolf-> daum your whole life? You must be new to Linux then
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lordgamer!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<daum> RedWolf-, or young=0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b trollboy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<unop> daum,  you cant be more than 6 years old then :p
<RedWolf-> Gentoo is a fairly new and fresh distrobution.
* trollboy was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b transgress!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<daum> RedWolf-, of my linux life
<th1> wtf
<th1> on transgress!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ericz!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* ericz was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b threeseas!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<RedWolf-> haha I started in minix
<th1> oops
* mode/#ubuntu [+b emet!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<ompaul> th1, there was an exploit
<th1> what does this mean, on launchpad: If your bug hasn't been reported before, please describe your problem more in detail.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jughead!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<RedWolf-> it's actually frustrating tfor me to use Ubuntu
<RememberPOL> whoa someone's going crazy with bans
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tiksi!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<RedWolf-> It's crippling me with all of this User-friendly
<LjL> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<ompaul> RememberPOL, wrong
<Brandon__> can you ynban me
* mode/#ubuntu [-b clordgamer!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<RedWolf-> but it's great for my son to use it
* ompaul goes away
<unop> Okita,  this one's good too http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/
<th1> launchpad is not very user friendly
<ompaul> daum use wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com and the first search is for "repos" have fun
<RedWolf-> soundray it modified my fstab, what is with this?
<soundray> RedWolf-: what makes you think that gparted changed your /etc/fstab? I find that hard to believe?
<th1> first I had to register to report a bug and now it is saying "    *
<th1> "moon-lander 1:1.0-4ubuntu2 amd64" does not exist in Ubuntu. Please choose a different package. If you're unsure, please select "I don't know"" and "If your bug hasn't been reported before, please describe your problem more in detail."
<RedWolf-> soundray so do I
<RedWolf-> soundray but it did
<Polysics> argh, i managed to feck my NVidia setup .-/
<RedWolf-> I think maybe I need to rebuild the gparted package, i was messing with the source lol.
<Polysics> apparently the linux-restricted mirror i have is down
<Thug-N-Me> when is a new ubuntu release out ?
<Brandon__> i release ubuntu tomorrow
<deltok> april
<Brandon__> ok?
<soundray> !feisty | Thug-N-Me
<crimsun> !schedule |Thug-N-Me
<ubotu> Thug-N-Me: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Thug-N-Me: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<Brandon__> !feisty
<Brandon__> help
<soundray> th1: try filing it under moon-lander, ie. no version or architecture name
<Thug-N-Me> so no point using the alpha Feisty, i better wait until april ;)
<Okita> unop: Sweet, looking through them now
<Nutubuntu> April's not so far off : )
<th1> soundray, thanks, that seems to work
<Thug-N-Me> yeah
<speedwolf> anyone know what's what about samba? I'm having problems
<unop> Okita,  and this , the ultimate resource :) http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html
<soundray> !ask | speedwolf
<th1> speedwolf, I have used it a fair bit what is the problem?
<ubotu> speedwolf: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<speedwolf> th1: ubuntu can se my windows share over the network, windows can't access the samba share
<speedwolf> th1: the name seems really wrong as well
<th1> speedwolf, can you see the samba share from within ubuntu?
<unop> speedwolf,  can't access means what really? what behaviour do you see/experience? :)
<chump> hi everyone i need help to set my external usb hard drive to use fuse instead of ntfs when it's mounted
<tc75> i get a "no versions of ndiswrapper found" error when i try to use it :S ndiswrapper-utils and -common are installed and i believe i do have the kernel module... any ideas?
<zch> how can i edit grub so it boots to windows by default
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb kingsley*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic spoot!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic jakethesnake!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic gigi!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Nutubuntu> So ... if I'm willing to suffer ... what do I do to configure my Dapper box for the ATI 9600 freebie? I assume I'd edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<th1> chump just put a line like this in fstab: /dev/usbdisk /mnt/windisk ntfs-3g locale=en_GB.utf8,uid=yourname,gid=winusers,umask=007
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb xenon`!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic grubby!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic racicot!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic tanq!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<SuperTeece> hey all
<unop> tc75,  please go through the ndiswrapper verification process here first http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<soundray> zch: there is a 'default 0' line at the top. Replace 0 with the number of your Windows-title section. Start counting at 0.
<speedwolf> ok, I go to places>network servers>windows network>mshome> and nothing shows up in ubuntu, but they both do in windows. I can access the windows share via windows, but can't access the samba
<Brandon__> can you unban me
<Brandon__> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb JaketheSnake!*@* bawlsfan2007!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<soundray> zch: sorry, I'm talking about /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> Brandon__: excuse me?
<zch> oh ok
<zch> thanks
<Nutubuntu> Man ... hit "Enter" too soon ... I assume I'd edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (and make a backup), then shutdown -r and -- if it's working when it restarts, run aticonfig ?
<omgsunny> hello how can i find out the local IP of my laptop?
<Brandon__> whatismyip.com
* mode/#ubuntu [-b JaketheSnake!*@*]  by LjL
<Nutubuntu> omgsunny -  ifconfig
<unop> omgsunny,  issue an ifconfig at the terminal
<knubbe> omgsunny: ifconfig
<omgsunny> Brandon__ not external
<speedwolf> and the samba share name is all messed up "speedwolf-desktop server (Samba, Ubuntu) (SPEEDWOLF-DESKTOspeedwolf-desktop server (Samba, Ubuntu)))"
<tc75> thx unop! how's it going on #bash... style hated for your perl usage? ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Brandon__> i mean, www.whatismyip.com!
<speedwolf> that can't be right
<omgsunny> thank you everyone
<LjL> Brandon__: ?!
<Brandon__> LjL: hello, how are u today
<cafuego_> Brandon__: Omg, you're using *my* ip!
<Nutubuntu> omgsunny - as long as you're looking at your interface and the related commands, you might want to google ifconfig, ifup, and ifdown
<LjL> Brandon__, what are you talking about? what unbans? what whatismyip.com?
<unop> tc75,  i couldnt really care more/less about 16 grumpy 40 year olds who're quite inflexible :)
<Brandon__> cafuego_: i am sorry =(
<Brandon__> LjL: please dont ban me from #ununtus
<tc75> unop: hehe...
<z0rz> Is there anything like iftop that has more whois technology built in?
<SuperTeece> I took a break from my wireless problem to setup a Samba server. The server wen off without a problem so now I'm back with my Belkin issue.
<LjL> Brandon__, i see, you're a troll
<clearze2> How can I ban a ip from connecting to my systems with iptables?
<adaptr> Brandon__: we won't ban you from #uranus :)
<chump> th1 : there is no place to set it tu use fuse by default ? ... coz my drive isn't in fstab and it mount when it's plug
<unop> man iptables
<bobovski> hi, how do I set up permissions on my /var/www folder so that my user can paster to it, etc?
<cypherdelic> MUST i use UUID for "root=" in /boot/grub/menu.lst??
<speedwolf> th1: if I try and access the samba share which ubuntu can't even see I get told by windows that the parameter is incorrect
<eric123465> can anyone tell me how to get a 1400x900 resolution on a flat panel monitor with (64 bit) nvidia driver installed
<th1> chump, I am not sure I think it will try ntfs first
<adaptr> cypherdelic: not to my knowledge
<soundray> cypherdelic: no
<Brandon__> i think there is no #uranus haha
<unop> bobovski,  add your $USER into the www-data group
<shatrat> !resolution|eric123465
<ubotu> eric123465: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<whileimhere> I am using gRip to rip my CDs to MP3. Everytime I insert a CD into the cd drive Sound Juicer comes up. Is there a setting that I can change that will make gRip com up?
<cypherdelic> i installed feisty, now i want to get back to edgy, i removed the feisty partition and chroot the edgy and updated grub and initramfs, but i get ERROR 22?
<bobovski> unop: Ok, I did that...must I restart for it to take effect? Because I'm still unable to paste to that directory
<Brandon__> what on sound juicer???
<SuperTeece> does anyone have a few minutes to spare for a (hopefully) simple wireless question?
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cypherdelic> any ideas?
<Dr_willis> SuperTeece,  ive found there is no such thing.. :)
<unop> bobovski,  errm, no you shouldnt need to restart -- you might need to verify that the directory you are trying to put stuff into has write permissions for the www-data group
<soundray> whileimhere: System-Preferences-Removable Drives
<SuperTeece> Dr_willis: LOL but I hope mine will change your mind
<th1> ok I fixed the bug I reported by downloading the source package.. how do I submit the fix?
<bobovski> unop: Ok, how do I verify that?
<eric123465> thx
<Dr_willis> SuperTeece,  ive given up on wireless. :) ran wires through the ductwork.. wonder how heat resisteant cat5 is
<unop> bobovski,  an  "ls -ld" on the directory should list that info
<whileimhere> Brandon__ To rip my CDs to mp3 I use grip. Soundjuicer comes up automatically everytime I insert a disk.  Thank you soundray
<LjL> th1, make a patch and attach it to a comment in the bug report
<soundray> th1: just add info about the fix to your bug report
<SuperTeece> Dr_willis: again with the LOL
<cypherdelic> i installed feisty, now i want to get back to edgy, i removed the feisty partition and chroot the edgy and updated grub and initramfs, but i get ERROR 22?
<bobovski> unop: ok, all I see is root...can I paste the outcome in here?
<AlexC_> cypherdelic:  #ubuntu+1
<cypherdelic> i tried to change the (hd0,x) in menu.lst
<unop> bobovski,  if it's a single line, yes -- otherwise !pastebin :)
<cypherdelic> i got no more feisty installed
<cypherdelic> i only have edgy, with grub
<cypherdelic> i cant boot
<izmlife> NickServ set email izmlife@gmail.com
<bobovski> unop: drwxr-xr-x 9 root root 4096
<soundray> !enter | cypherdelic
<ubotu> cypherdelic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cypherdelic> sry
<soundray> cypherdelic: please put your /boot/grub/menu.lst on the pastebin
<SuperTeece> I installed my Belkin F5D8010 pcmcia card using ndiswrapper via ndisgtk. I see driver installed, hardware present. In lspci I see the card but it says unknown device after the chipset name. I also to not see an entry for the card in System --> Admin --> Netowrking. The card lights are not on. I have the same issue with the onboard Broadcom. Any Ideas?
<unop> bobovski,  is this the /var/www directory itself? or a subdirectory in it?
<cypherdelic> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<AlexC_> cypherdelic: sorry I can't help I've gotta go - night
<bobovski> unop: the former...but I'd like it to hold for any of the latter as well
<sinizzl> hello
<JimmyME> I have a USR external, serial port "hard" modem and set it up per the Wiki "Setting up a modem" but get random disconnects.  Any tips?  Thx!
<sinizzl> i'm running beryl on a Geforce7600 Series Graphics Card and I want to run Google Earth at the same time. Is that possible while keeping a decent performance?
<unop> bobovski,  ok, you need to change permissions recursively (so take out from there what you dont want affected before doing this) -- sudo chown -Rv www-data.www-data /var/www
<cypherdelic> soundray, hold on, i got in on notebook, needs some time
<whileimhere> Now can anyone tell me how to save videos from utube?
<unop> bobovski,  s/permissions/ownership/
<whileimhere> :)
<sharperguy> if there an easy way to temporarlily disable iptables?
<shatrat> whileimhere, there is a firefox addon that does that, I forget the name of it though
<SuperTeece> I'm going to setup an alternate channel. If anyone here has experience with wireless, please meet me in #ubuntu-wireless
<whileimhere> Ive been trying unplug with no success
<unop> sharperguy,  aye, iptables -X/-F i believe -- man iptables
<cypherdelic> soundray: do you need anything else, maybe someout output from console about which partition is on wich device, i dont know the command
<linuXx> what packages do I need for my computer to automatically associate with a wireless lan on startup?
<unop> cypherdelic,  fdisk -l
<soundray> cypherdelic: yes, /etc/fstab might come in handy
<unop> cypherdelic,  ahh, disregard my last post .. i misread
<cypherdelic> ill put it together into one file, will that be alright?
<bobovski> unop: still no go. I cannot copy files into the /var/www folder
<soundray> cypherdelic: sure
<unop> bobovski,  what does "ls -ld" return now?
<bobovski> drwxr-xr-x 9 www-data www-data 4096 2007-02-18 16:10
<unop> bobovski,  hmm, are you sure you are in the www-data group?  use an "id" or "groups" to find out
<__doc__> hi, I tried "aptitude install scons" and ended up with http://rafb.net/p/WLxmPg89.html . I guess that's pretty common as plenty of other people pasted the precise same problem, a solution seems to be eluding everybody, anybody can shed some light please (my dpkg seems to be permanently borken now, arghl, :/)
<jessid> hello! how can I know the version of libc i have installed? Thanks
<SuperTeece> anyone? please? Beer?
<jessid> ~libc
<izmlife> Hi - Problem: blank screen at login on reboot of xserver using ctrl+del-backspc? Any ideas - also no usplash?
<soundray> unop: even if he is, the dir is not writable for the group...
<roostishaw> why does istanbul (screen recorder) crash when i stop recording?!
<bobovski> hm. group permissions are set at login right? so I need to logout
<bobovski> brb
<thingy> jessid, dpkg -l | grep glibc
<bobovski> thanks for the help unop
<unop> soundray,  ahh, good spot :)
<jeroenimo> Hey any people around with intel macs ?
<linuXx> what packages do I need for my computer to automatically associate with a wireless lan on startup?
<jessid> thingy thanks!!!
<SuperTeece> LinuXx: none that I know of, just a properly setup wlan card
<__doc__> linuXx: buy a shotgun and shoot yourself in the head, it's easier then getting wireless to run
<soundray> linuXx: once you get wireless working, it's only a matter of adding 'auto wlan0' to /etc/network/interfaces (assuming wlan0 is the interface name)
<jeroenimo> __doc__: bullshit
<cypherdelic> soundray, unop : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6478/
<linuXx> thx, soundray
<SuperTeece> __doc__: is that why I can't seem to get an answer for my issue?
<adaptr> jessid: dpkg -l | grep libc6
<__doc__> jeroenimo: ohyeah, I've 3 attempts at different hardware on my back, getting ndiswrapper to semi-run, not run, on different machines.
<Dr_willis> I can barely get wireless working under windows with the actual drivers from the companies and o forth...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b MarcM!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<m_matteo> can I find in the ppc livecd wardriving tools?
<jeroenimo> __doc__: depends on the chipset
<jessid> adaptr thanks!!!
<Dr_willis> m_matteo,  proberly not in there by default
<__doc__> jeroenimo: yeah sure, there's like 0.00000005% of the chipsets which actually work
<adaptr> jessid: np, show you what proper research will do for your creds :)
<jeroenimo> __doc__: untrue, ralink works great
<__doc__> jeroenimo: the others require black magick, voodoo, live support, headaches, time and then they don't work still
<jeroenimo> and they are cheap
<m_matteo> so I need to build my own live cd?
<jessid> :)
<adaptr> jeroenimo: every last word out of you is "bs", "untrue", or something else purely argumentative...
<m_matteo> also if I want to load the drivers for a prism 2 usb dongle?
<soundray> cypherdelic: grub may be seeing /dev/sda as (hd1). Verify by hitting 'c' at the boot menu and running 'geometry (hd0)' and 'geometry (hd1)'
<__doc__> jeroenimo: want to know what the only wireless solution is that works with linux reliably, every single time?
<SuperTeece> could someone please take a glance at my issue?
<izmlife> Anyone had a problme with blank login screen when rebooting xserver using Ctrl+Alt-Backspc?
<__doc__> jeroenimo: go buy a wireless bridge
<cypherdelic> no sda is my only harddisk
<SuperTeece> I'll repost if so
<jeroenimo> adaptr: I think wireless works kinda nice on all my linux projects , guess I'm lucky with chipset
<unop> SuperTeece,  only a glance? no more? :) what's the matter?
<SuperTeece> if not I don't wan't to be a spammer
<roostishaw> anyone know?
<roostishaw> why does istanbul (screen recorder) crash when i stop recording?!
<jeroenimo> atheros and ralink
<soundray> cypherdelic: oops, sorry, misread (hda = cdrom!)
<SuperTeece> unop: I installed my Belkin F5D8010 pcmcia card using ndiswrapper via ndisgtk. I see driver installed, hardware present. In lspci I see the card but it says unknown device after the chipset name. I also to not see an entry for the card in System --> Admin --> Netowrking. The card lights are not on. I have the same issue with the onboard Broadcom. Any Ideas?
<cypherdelic> soundray, i will try that but i cant even press ESC, error 22 suddenly
<Zilus> Hi
<shatrat> roostishaw, run it from terminal and see what the output is when it crashes?
<roostishaw> shatrat, can i link you to the pastebin
<roostishaw> ?
<__doc__> so anybody knows how to back out of a screwed dpkg installation where dpkg capitulates?
<tedLOL> i removed /etc/init.d/samba, but when i try to apt get samba again it doesn't replace the file ?
<shatrat> roostishaw, sure, but I havent used istanbul so i might not be able to help
<roostishaw> ok
<soundray> cypherdelic: perhaps the runaway root line causes it (no. 142)
<cypherdelic> soundray, you mean #k-opt?
<larson9999> errr, how do you ungroup the taskbar items?
<unop> SuperTeece,  the first thing that comes to mind is "are you absolutely 101% sure you have the right drivers" installed?? The second one is, you might need to enable the PCMCIA services (cant remember what the service is called exactly)
<ChaosEddie> SuperTeece: whats the issue
<jrib> larson9999: how do you group taskbar items?
<flossgeek> izm has an issue of if e restarts an xserver the gdm is there but his monitor is blank. You can log in but you see nothing, any ideas?
<quaal> anyone know what command i have to run to enter this key.. ive done it before for other repositories. this is the error i get after apt-get update http://pastebin.ca/362603
<roostishaw> shatrat, nvm
<__doc__> http://rafb.net/p/WLxmPg89.html .. :?
<roostishaw> thanks anyway
<cypherdelic> soudnray: hitting c does not work, booting livecd, again
<SuperTeece> ChaosEddie: I installed my Belkin F5D8010 pcmcia card using ndiswrapper via ndisgtk. I see driver installed, hardware present. In lspci I see the card but it says unknown device after the chipset name. I also to not see an entry for the card in System --> Admin --> Netowrking. The card lights are not on. I have the same issue with the onboard Broadcom. Any Ideas?
<larson9999> jrib: they are grouped by default
<soundray> cypherdelic: line 142 in your post http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6478/
<SuperTeece> unop: how do I check the services, also, would this affect an onboard card as well?
<unop> quaal,  have you googled that key itself? :>
<SuperTeece> unop: I got the drivers from the wiki list
<jrib> larson9999: task bar == window list?
<cypherdelic> soundray,  aah ok i see it, i will try to remove both lines,
<__doc__> SuperTeece: if you installed ndisgtk you probably got ndiswrapper-utils-1.1 which doesn't work sometimes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b oljanx!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<quaal> unop, i have not. what do i google just tuxfamily.org key ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<larson9999> jrib: probably.
<ChaosEddie> if you ask me, the software is confused
<JosefK> hey, just wondering if anyone's ever setup a system to watch for warnings/errors from hardware raid?
<jrib> larson9999: right click on the begijnning of the window list and go to preferences
<JosefK> I can figure out how to mail the information, but don't know where to get it from :/
<__doc__> SuperTeece: try aptitude remove ndisgtk and try doing the ndiswrapping by hand once you've got ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<unop> SuperTeece,  errm, what does this return -- ls -l /etc/init.d/*pcmcia*
<ChaosEddie> because the card itself acknowldges that its not working
<larson9999> jrib: found it
<unop> quaal,  no that hexadecimal key itself :)
<SuperTeece> __doc__: prior to installed ndisgtk I compiled and installed the newest ndis wrapper, is that what you are referreing to?
<cypherdelic> soundray, everything else looks right, doesnt it?
<__doc__> SuperTeece: ya
<larson9999> jrib: thanks
<soundray> cypherdelic: yes
<quaal> unop, ok, will do thanks
<__doc__> SuperTeece: Also try to run the whole procedre in a different kernel, the last one seems to have broken quite a few wlan setups (yet again)
<unop> quaal,  also for reference http://google.com/linux :d
<cypherdelic> soundray, i was wondering about those lines earlier, but i didn't create them so i didn't care
<__doc__> SuperTeece: remember to save some money for the shotgun, don't forget.
<cypherdelic> ;)
<SuperTeece> unop: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6773 2006-01-17 15:18 /etc/init.d/pcmcia
<SuperTeece> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3386 2006-03-23 23:40 /etc/init.d/pcmciautils
<quaal> unop, ah.. righton thanks
<SuperTeece> __doc__: shotgun in hand buddy
<Colonel> ...
<mastermixer> have i said already that i'm in love with ubuntu? =P
<ChaosEddie> __doc__: i dont agree with you, but it still makes me laugh
<SuperTeece> __doc__: is there a way to see which utils I have?
<Thug-N-Me> very weird ubuntu seems not to be able to read my sata hard disk driver anymore ;(
<unop> SuperTeece,  this ought to restart them  sudo sh -c "/etc/init.d/pcmcia restart; /etc/init.d/pcmciautils restart"
<nexousNET> Hi, how and where do I add my .fon and .pcf fonts in ubuntu 6.10?
<Thug-N-Me> bios can see it
<jwtodd> ok ... my new system is almost baked. sound is all that remains. i'm sure this is a faq ... but i could use some pointers to get me on the straight and narrow. i assume i will be going after alsa (vs oss). h/w: x64 dual core w/ a creative sound card. thx :)
<__doc__> so how do I manually clean up a messed dpkg installation attempt?
#ubuntu 2008-02-11
<compsman> tcpdumpgod:  what logs tho all /var/syslogs?\
<speeddemon8803> We have given jgiorgi the p2p flag 2 times...can we like...watch what others are saying so we dont go over the same thing 2 times with the same person unless they need more help?
<tcpdumpgod> compsman, are you even getting Xorg to work?
<bense> hey guys, i had gusty installed on my notebook, then i installed winxp on a seperate partition and my bootloader is hosed.  I am currently on a livecd with all my partitions mounted, how can i restore my boot loader?
<tcpdumpgod> compsman, "grep -ir nvidia /var/log"
<bense> i'm used to using lilo on a ide setup, i'm not used to grub
<tcpdumpgod> Use that format.
<unagi> does anyone know how to take raw data from a gps and plot it out in google maps?
<MasterShrek> speeddemon8803, the factoid was incorreclty directed at someone else the first time
<Onyx> Anyone know how I can count the number of frames in an AVI?
<tcpdumpgod> Onyx, glxgears will give you a ball park figure.
<MasterShrek> !grub | bense
<ubotu> bense: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<compsman> tcpdumpgod: in/var/log/Xorg.0.log:(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 7600 GS rev 162, Mem @ 0xfc000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xfd000000/24, BIOS @ 0xfea00000/17      /var/log/Xorg.0.log:(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: NVIDIA
<tcpdumpgod> Some FPS games will show you the FPS you're getting
<orgy`> hi, i reorganized my partitions, now the my home partition is recognized as another dev, i already changed that in the fstab, and can manually mount it, but while booting ubuntu still says theres something wrong with the UIDXX, can i make ubuntu automatically mount /home on start up again?
<stelt> MasterShrek, what should i do then? buy Vista?
<speeddemon8803> !pastebin | compsman
<ubotu> compsman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tcpdumpgod> okay compsman.
<tcpdumpgod> compsman, do "grep -ir nvidia /var/log"
<tcpdumpgod> oops
<tcpdumpgod> wait.
<MasterShrek> stelt, i would never suggest such a thing
<Onyx> tcpdumpgod: Any idea on the syntax for that?
<tcpdumpgod> compsman, are you in Xorg?
<compsman> speeddemon8803 it was one line sir
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid | orgy`
<ubotu> orgy`: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<orgy`> ty Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> stelt: Please stop trolling
<compsman> tcpdumpgod: yea
<jgiorgi> bense: search google for "super grub disc download" download it and go through the prompts to install grub again, then go into ubuntu and in terminal type "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" and add this to it "title: windows (new line) root (hda<the number of the hard drive, counting from zero>,<the partition number of windows counting from zero>) (new line) chainloader +1"
<compsman> tcpdumpgod: in very low settings
<tcpdumpgod> compsman, open up a terminal window and do that command i just showed you
<tcpdumpgod> compsman, do "grep -ir nvidia /var/log"\
<tcpdumpgod> wait
<tcpdumpgod> crap, not that one.
<jgiorgi> bense: ill be here if you have problems with that, i have gone through it more than once
<tcpdumpgod> do this: glxinfo |grep rend
<unagi> !gps
<ubotu> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes !GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !Roadnav (GTK, free vector maps from Tiger and OSM, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<orgy`> Jack_Sparrow so do i have to manually copy that stuff to /etc/fstab ?
<unagi> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<spideyman> Im looking for help converting my avi files to psp format in gutsy maybe ffmpeg not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> orgy`: yes.. as needed
<tcpdumpgod> Expect the Interwebs !
<cucurut> !openbravo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openbravo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iDivine> My friend is trying to install Compiz on his Ubuntu, whats the terminal command to do so?
<unagi> does anyone here use gps with ubuntu?
<speeddemon8803> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Onyx> hrm...
<speeddemon8803> apt-get install compiz-fusion i believe idivine
<compsman> tcpdumpgod: sorry for wait i'm sick
<tcpdumpgod> okay compsman no problem. Im cooking so we'll be patient for eachother.
<tcpdumpgod> heh
<thiemster> how do i share my Ubuntu printer (usb) with a windows vista laptop?
<speeddemon8803> im sick too...sick of windows ;)
<unagi> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> iDivine:  check out the #Compiz room... and install ccsm
<mrmagoo24m> has anyone tried any other distros besides ubuntu or kubuntu
<thiemster> how do i share my Ubuntu printer (usb) with a windows vista laptop?
<compsman> tcpdumpgod: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". <break> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Jack_Sparrow> iDivine: They should have it by default in gutsy
<thiemster> mrmagoo24m: i tried debian
<bruenig> mrmagoo24m, dozen or so
<speeddemon8803> yes but that is going into offtopic territory :)
<MasterShrek> mrmagoo24m, ive tried most of the popular distros, why do you ask?
<thiemster> mrmagoo24m: that's where i first started in linux
<nosliw_pilf> Hey guys. I'm trying to install 7.10 on a SATA hard drive, but gparted doesn't recognize my drive. It recognizes both IDE drives fine, though. How do I get it to recognize the SATA?
<thiemster> how do i share my Ubuntu printer (usb) with a windows vista laptop?
<maligno> hola a todos
<mrmagoo24m> is pclinuxos any good
<speeddemon8803> !es| maligno
<ubotu> maligno: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tcpdumpgod> compsman, "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual" is what you need to start searching http://ubuntuforums.org for :)
<Jack_Sparrow> thiemster: Pleas hold of on repeating
<tcpdumpgod> I helped you find the problem, there it is.,
<MasterShrek> nosliw_pilf, how new of a sata controller? may not be supported in the kernel that ubuntu is using
<maligno> ok, gracias
<Jack_Sparrow> off of
<thiemster> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, i didn't know anyone saw it the first time
<tcpdumpgod> I have to teach you to fix, not feed you ... or you'll go hungry!
<tcpdumpgod>  :D\
<ahave> can someone explain to me why ubuntu is making a wmaster0 connection?
<MasterShrek> mrmagoo24m, i wouldnt suggest it, too proprietary in my opinion
<compsman> tcpdumpgod: let me google Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual for a thew minutes
<mrmagoo24m> alright
<dondong> Halllo?
<speeddemon8803> The problem with most computers is windows hehe....get rid of windows...problem solved :)
<thiemster> Jack_Sparrow: do you know how to configure the printer?
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<mrmagoo24m> ive tried kubuntu and i really liked it. but my common problems with it and ubuntu has issues with mp3;s and video
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu | mrmagoo24m
<nosliw_pilf> MasterShrek: The computer is about 5 years old. The Motherboard is a Gigabyte Ga-K8n-Ultra-9 with built in SATA controllers.
<ubotu> mrmagoo24m: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<speeddemon8803> !mp3 | mrmagoo24
<ubotu> mrmagoo24: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MasterShrek> nosliw_pilf, not sure then, ive never really used sata much
<mrmagoo24m> is mp3 not a free format
<Jack_Sparrow> mrmagoo24m: Installing restricted drivers will make video and mp3s work just fine
<speeddemon8803> correct
<LjL> mrmagoo24m: encumbered by patents
<stealthy> hello all, having problems with my usb mp3 player, any resources on how to get 'em to sync or whatever?
<speeddemon8803> ogg is a free file format
<speeddemon8803> mp3 is not
<stelt> Jack_Sparrow, i'm not trying to get some off-topic discussion/fights going here. I just need to do certain things on my machine to live (study, pay bills, etc). I have spent loads of time, just to get Ubuntu installed. I don't mind a bit of extra work, as i'm a fan of free software and invest loads of time promoting it already, but i need certain things to work today/tomorrow or i'll be in even deeper shit. I will stay involved with Ubuntu, also ru
<speeddemon8803> in my opinion ogg sounds better than mp3
<am3r1ca> hi everyone
<speeddemon8803> !hi | am3r1ca
<ubotu> am3r1ca: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mrmagoo24m> alright i installed restricted drivers for nvidia card.. but didnt know there was one for the others
<Jack_Sparrow> stelt: All I see are comments and not someone working towards solving a problem
<am3r1ca> i have 7.1 sound with a created asound.rs or something file that created
<pocketdrummer> What is the link that shows you how to register a username on freenode?
<am3r1ca> but i can get 2 programs with sound simutaneously
<levander> gnome-system-monitor says my computer is uploading a lot right now.  What's the easiest way to tell how much each program is uploading?
<speeddemon8803> pocketdrummer please go to #freenode for that
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ahave> can someone explain to me why ubuntu is making a wmaster0 connection?
<am3r1ca> i cant 2 aplications to play sound at the same time
<unagi> does anyone use gpsdrive?
<mrmagoo24m> thank you for the medibuntu thing
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<MasterShrek> np mrmagoo24m
<tcpdumpgod> good job compsman
<mrmagoo24m> seems like that might fix my problem
<am3r1ca> can anyone tell me how to get 2 programs with sound simutaneously
<ahorriblemess> Scunizi: I wanted to pop in and thank you again for that link. I just installed the LaCie LightScribe labeler
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thiemster> how do i setup samba for printing?
<ahorriblemess> !sound
<am3r1ca> alsa is enabled
<pocketdrummer> speeddemon8803, I guess that would make sense, wouldn't it.
<dmarsa> well stelt... you're running a geforce 8600 on your laptop which is hardly going to conserve power, especially if you turn off power saving. So don't expect impressive battery life. your wireless device (intel 3945abg) should be supported. You can edit your menus in GUI by right-clicking on Applications and selecting edit menus and adding those applications you wanted.  you didn't mention what NB program isn't working.
<dondong> hi,iv got a problem with emerald, no borders!
<am3r1ca> i use 7.1 sound with a .asoundrc code
<stelt> Jack_Sparrow, if you check logs and launchpad you see i've wrestled quite a bit, succeeded in a few things, helped where i could, and not succeeded in to many other places. Still planning on putting more time in, but university and clients don'
<tcpdumpgod> compsman, and you're sure this is an NVidia card correct? (sorry for the lame question, but I have to make sure)
<NixerX> I think I hosed my Ubuntu box!
<RichW> dondong, reboot.
<mrmagoo24m> im tired of throwing money to microsoft thats why im trying to make something else work
<pocketdrummer> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks for the link, helpful as usual :D
<mrmagoo24m> for me
<mrmagoo24m> and my entire family
<Jack_Sparrow> pocketdrummer: np
<andril> can some one PM i am looking for a good desktop and laptop to buy tommorrow that wwill run 7.10 flawless
<RichW> NixerX, How?
<Schmao-Fmao> Hey there, I'm trying to netboot an Ubuntu Live CD and I'm running into issues
<Jack_Sparrow> mrmagoo24m: Welcome to ubuntu
<RichW> andril, Buy a dell
<mrmagoo24m> odd thing is that ubuntu plays movies and mp3s just fine on my other system
<jouni> !flashissue
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<mrmagoo24m> but this one keeps having issues??
<NixerX> RichW, Im not sure. I think its a depency issue but  I cant resolve it.
<Jack_Sparrow> mrmagoo24m: What other system
<mrmagoo24m> im wondering if my install disk could be a issue
<demon_spork> When I play a video in Gutsy, with totem or vlc, it is darker than it looks in windows, and sometimes when playing it in totem, it just randomly gets lighter and you can see all the detail clearly as it should be.  I am running compiz-fusion from the ubuntu repo if that could be a cause
<speeddemon8803> the live cd doesnt netboot as far as i am aware mrmagoo24m....i might be wrong
<speeddemon8803> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<mrmagoo24m> my other computer its a amd 2.4 nothing fancy
<NixerX> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/apache2-utils_2.0.55-4ubuntu2.3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<RichW> NixerX, If you want help you will have to ask a specific question.. with command line output
<am3r1ca> how do i get 2 programs with sound simutaneously??
<stelt> Jack_Sparrow, t take "OS not working yet" as an excuse, therefore i'm requesting for serious short-term advise (I already know the long term). I'm a webcoder, so don't have much skills for improving Ubuntu, but planning on improving.
<am3r1ca> alsa is on
<RichW> NixerX, Thanks
<mrmagoo24m> but it works well on it
<Schmao-Fmao> I can get a Debian Live CD to netboot
<demon_spork> am3r1ca, which two programs?
<Jack_Sparrow> stelt: Please stop.. and take your posting to offtopic
<demon_spork> am3r1ca, because some programs don't use ALSA
<am3r1ca> exaile and totem for example
<Schmao-Fmao> but the Ubuntu Live CD is having issues with mounting nfs
<demon_spork> exaile?
<am3r1ca> both use alsa...i think
<NixerX> RichW, Ture thats a great place to start. I cant get anything to install now. Ive tried apt-get -f install and it still bombs.
<mrmagoo24m> i really apreciate you guys ive found alot of rooms only tear down and make people feel really dumb and not wanted
<ahave> where is the list of supported wifi cards/chipsets with ubuntu?
<mrmagoo24m> thanks,..!!
<NixerX> Errors were encountered while processing:
<NixerX>  /var/cache/apt/archives/apache2-utils_2.0.55-4ubuntu2.3_i386.deb
<NixerX> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<am3r1ca> exaile - amaork clone
<unagi> !gpsdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpsdrive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<speeddemon8803> !wifi
<unagi> !info gpsdrive
<ubotu> gpsdrive (source: gpsdrive): Car navigation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.09-2.2 (gutsy), package size 1265 kB, installed size 2372 kB
<demon_spork> hmm
<jgiorgi> hey i got an error during installation, somthing about not being able to access the repository at security,ubuntu.com, now update manager says there are no updates but this is a new install there has to be a bunch
<danbhfive> NixerX: have you tried sudo apt-get clean?  it may just be a bad d/l
<compsman> tcpdumpgod: its a nvidia 7600 gs 512mb
<ahave> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nosliw_pilf> Anyone else know about SATA?
<danbhfive> !enablesources | jgiorgi try this
<ubotu> jgiorgi try this: Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<compsman> tcpdumpgod: i use windows tooo
<speeddemon8803> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<tcpdumpgod> okay comps/
<mrmagoo24m> alright so ill try a new install with a new disk.. if that dont work then ill do something else.. thanks
<jgiorgi> danbhfive: oh duh, lol
<mrmagoo24m> for your guys support
<RichW> NixerX, try dpkg --force--all apache2-utils
<NixerX> danbhfive, Yea ...same message
<tcpdumpgod> Im checking it out too, since you're actually putting forth effort to resolve the problem yourself also.
<Schmao-Fmao> The error that I'm getting is "nfsmount: need a path"
<compsman> tcpdumpgod: i am not realy findinfg any for nvidia only ati crap..
<tcpdumpgod> compsman, what it sounds like the problem is, are the screen resolution and monitor configuration settings inside xorg.conf.
<tcpdumpgod> I know.
<speeddemon8803> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tcpdumpgod> Compsman, what you need to do is this... hold up.
<am3r1ca> ok, iĺ try it a diferent way...anyone here have surround sound with a .asoundrc file??
<jack-desktop> how can i change the port for remote desktop?
<Schmao-Fmao> Alternatively, I'd like to get a network driver for Attansic L1 onto the Debian live CD, which does boot..
<Jack_Sparrow> nosliw_pilf: Do you have a bios option to treat sata as if they were ide...  many have that built in option
<danbhfive> !askthebot > speeddemon8803
<demon_spork> I fixed my problem, somehow the brightness and contrast settings got turned down, must be a keybind becuase I didn't edit them in the config
<RequinB4> Is Wine compatable with office 2007?  I know i'll have to work at it, but I'm not willing to pay for a cross-platform service
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: no
<NixerX> RichW, YOu sure about thqt command....
<RequinB4> darn, thx anyway though
<nosliw_pilf> Jack: I don't know. I'm using the live cd now, so I don't want to reboot, but I don't recall seeing that option in my BIOS when I was last in there.
<danbhfive> NixerX: just curious, the clean command gave you an error still?  I'm stupid, eh
<speeddemon8803> i am not using false useless factoids, i am aware of the real commands
<unagi> anyone know how to get gps data into google maps for plotting/
<usr_rob> sudo /sbin/hdparm -B255 /dev/sda1 does not change the access to the drive which makes the click-sounds, any suggestion
<speeddemon8803> everything that ive pulled has come up thanks though.
<Schmao-Fmao> How do I update the kernel version for initrd.gz, if the initrd.gz is not the one that I boot with?  I'd like to update the kernel version of initrd.gz for a Live CD
<dogpigeoncow> hey. where would be the best place to get a driver for my memory card slot??
<Jack_Sparrow> nosliw_pilf: If you are running live and dont see your sata.... you may not have any choice  what does fdisk -l   show from cli
<jgiorgi> dogpigneoncow: system > adminsitration > restricted drivers
<speeddemon8803> I have the bots website up.
<NixerX> danbhfive, Heh... no your not stupid...your box is running mines not....it gave no out put ( success id assume) I tried to reinstall a package but stillo got err's
<danbhfive> !who > speeddemon8803   and also, the point is that if you want to ask ubotu a question, you should do it in pm, to keep the noise down in here
<Flannel> Schmao-Fmao: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Jack_Sparrow> dogpigeoncow: If it is one of the built in card stick readers, you will have a long search
<jgiorgi> dogpigeoncow: system > administration > restriced drivers
<tcpdumpgod> ok compsman
<Schmao-Fmao> Gotcha, I'll start there, thanks Flannel
<compsman> tcpdumpgod: awaiting orders
<unagi> !googleearth
<speeddemon8803> so...ubotu should only be used in private then?
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<unagi> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dogpigeoncow> jgiorgi: its not there
<bbbadtothebone> http://tinyurl.com/22m7rf - Minicity fun
<danbhfive> speeddemon8803: yeah, unless you are trying to send the message to someone else
<bbbadtothebone> I <3 myminicity
<Jack_Sparrow> speeddemon8803: If you are the one that wants the info.. it is polite not to spam the rest of os with it
<bense> what's the vim command to turn on syntax highlighting?
<speeddemon8803> i was dan
<speeddemon8803> :)
<bbbadtothebone> well i sure got kicked fast
<tcpdumpgod> you're going to have to hit "ctrl+alt+F1" (not right now) and drop out of X11. Then you're going to have to "sudo -i" and get to root. After you do that type "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" and that'll stop the X server. When thats done do a "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and go through all the steps to reconfigure your stuff. Try autodetection but make sure you choose the "nvidia" driver and not the "nv" driver.
<tcpdumpgod> ok compsman ?
<usr_rob> anyone good on hdparm on 2,5" drives in ubuntu ?
<Lunar_Lamp> !real
<tcpdumpgod> Write those commands down.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bbbadtothebone> i was expecting this to take forever
<dondong> tcpdumpgod: nope,its GMA950,it works great at first,but when i reconfigure my xorg, emerad suddenly get wrong
<jouni> What do you think guys, should I install flashplugin-nonfree or Gnash/Swfdec?
<speeddemon8803> flashplugin-nonfree
<tomaw> bbbadtothebone: see /msg
<ahave> dhclient fails, could this be a driver issue?
<Flannel> bense: :syntax enable
<bbbadtothebone> dammit who keeps kicking me?
<DeLiK> guys wich antivirus/firewall should i instal in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> DeLiK: none
<Palintheus> !best | jouni
<ubotu> jouni: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<MrPiracy> what is the latest version of XGL for 64bits systems?
<compsman> ok tcpdumpgod
<lekremyelsew>  bbbadtothebone: tomaw
<Jack_Sparrow> bbbadtothebone: Please just ask your question
<danbhfive> !ot > bbbadtothebone
<jouni> Oh thanks, sorry for doing that.
<bbbadtothebone> oh i see
<RequinB4> !virus | DeLiK
<ubotu> DeLiK: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<bense> Flannel, what if it says not supported in this version?
<bbbadtothebone> okay sure
<Flannel> bense: Do you have the default vim?
<DeLiK> tnks RequinB4
<dogpigeoncow> how do i add my memory card slot drivers? I went to restricted drivers but the only option there was 'software modem. how do i add my memory card slot driver?????//
<tcpdumpgod> compsman, im going to go to the store, i'll msg you when I get back. Good luck.
<jack-desktop> how can i change the default remote desktop port?
<Jack_Sparrow> dogpigeoncow: If it is one of the built in card stick readers, you will have a long search.. they are almost all propietary an not available
<unagi> !gpx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<admin-john> hello
<ahave> dhclient fails, could this be a driver issue?
<Flannel> bense: Assuming you do, you need to install vim-full.  The default one is -tiny, and has very limited functionality
<speeddemon8803> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<bbbadtothebone> here's a joke then, a man walks into a bar
<nosliw_pilf> Jack: it just shows HDA1 and HDB1. Both of those are my IDE drives.
<Jack_Sparrow> jack-desktop: I have never seen a way to change it.. are you having trouble getting in?
<Flannel> !offtopic | bbbadtothebone
<ubotu> bbbadtothebone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bbbadtothebone> and sits down to have a drink
<bbbadtothebone> oh wait
<bbbadtothebone> can i tell jokes?
<Flannel> bbbadtothebone: in #ubuntu-offtopic.  not here.
<bbbadtothebone> or not...cause if it's the latter
<USSJoin> Is there an ETA for a patch to the Ubuntu kernel for the root exploit?
<Jack_Sparrow> nosliw_pilf: Are you trying to run raid?  SOunds like you need to check your cmos.. are you also dual booting?
<speeddemon8803> bbad...you can stop now as that is offtopic and you were already warned.
<bbbadtothebone> okay
<jack-desktop> Jack_Sparrow, I have two local computers with vncserver running, and I'd rather change the default port before changing ipaddresses
<bense> Flannel, thanks for the help :)
<BiO> hi
<danbhfive> speeddemon8803: use tab completion to type in people's names, it really helps to know who you are talking to
<dondong> RichW: hi,RichW,you said reboot,iv tried that many times,but doesnt work, emerald works well at first until i reconfigured my xorg with "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<iDivine> My friend just got Ubuntu today and wants to install the 186 updates, but a error comes up saying 'Synaptic already running', How can he solve this?
<Flannel> bense: no problem
<BiO> is there a way to play windows games under ubuntu?
<stealthy> Could someone please help me figure out how to access the files on my usb mp3 player?
<Flannel> !wine | BiO
<ubotu> BiO: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<stealthy> It did not automount as things usually do on plugin
<bense> stealthy, depends onw what kind of mp3 player you have
<bbbadtothebone> i was stupid enough once to try to get berly on ubuntu on an intel-based machine
<nosliw_pilf> Jack: No, I'm not running RAID, and Bios and Windows both recognize the drive just fine.
<stealthy> bense, philips
<bbbadtothebone> i nearly killed the machine
<speeddemon8803> well...bbad...theres only one person with that "portion" of a nickname in their name...so...i dont see how anybody could get confused..but hey ill bend over for the boss any day :)
<BiO> i am using wine, but it fails loading the game
<Jack_Sparrow> bbbadtothebone: May I have a quick PM?
<stealthy> BiO; #winehq
<bbbadtothebone> wait what?
<Jack_Sparrow> BiO: Please check the db of wine supported games and programs
<Scunizi> stealthy, what kind of mp3 is it?
<bbbadtothebone> sure
<iDivine> My friend just got Ubuntu today and wants to install the 186 updates, but a error comes up saying 'Synaptic already running', How can he solve this?
<stealthy> Scunizi, Philips usb mp3 player
<BiO> ok
<pocketwatch> jack-desktop, vncserver --httpport number
<stealthy> Model # PSA612/17
<Flannel> iDivine: Before trying to do the updates, close synaptic
<HCC[3]> I can't install Ubuntu either
<slliness> hey whats the fps that is like open arena but starts with n
<speeddemon8803> !whining
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whining - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tsukasa_> hey guys whats a good program to check drive corruption
<speeddemon8803> hmm
<tsukasa_> if the drive is failing or not
<iDivine> Flannel, I believe he doesn't have it open.
<Scunizi> stealthy, some mp3 players have 2 different modes that are switchable from inside the setup or config of the mp3 player itself.  You might look for that and choose the 2nd option then plug it in and see if it mounts.
<jack-desktop> pocketwatch, i'd have to install something else to do that
<tsukasa_> anyone?
<Flannel> iDivine: Check to make sure he doesn't have adept, aptitude, add/remove, apt-get, synaptic, or another update-manger open.  If not, do `sudo apt-get update` and see what the more verbose error is
<tsukasa_> just need a program name here
<RedHeron> Just wondering: what's a good network browser for Windows-based networks, since Nautilus doesn't work?
<Scunizi> RedHeron, samba with nautilus
<Flannel> tsukasa_: nexuiz?
<pocketwatch> jack-desktop, i must have missed it, are you using vnc?
<RedHeron> Scunizi, it's telling me I can't use it.
<Scunizi> RedHeron, samba?
<jack-desktop> pocketwatch, i'm using the default "Remote Desktop" program that comes with gutsy
<RedHeron> Scunizi: It says "Nautilus cannot handle network: locations"
<mejymejy> i am trying a gutsy install on an amd64 with an nvidia fx 5200 and getting a freeze up after initial bootup
<Scunizi> !samba > RedHeron
<jack-desktop> Do I need to logoff/reboot for changes in gconfig-editor to take effect?
<slliness> Flannel, whats that for me?
<NixerX> Anyone ever get thins err before unable to make backup link of `./usr/bin/dbmmanage' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<Schmao-Fmao> Hey there, I don't think the Live CD Customization has exactly what I needed to do - I probably missed it, can someone help?
<slliness> *was
<Flannel> slliness: yes
<Schmao-Fmao> err .. I mean I looked at the wiki for Live CD Customization
<tsukasa_> Flannel: thats not a hard drive diagnostic tool =P
<stealthy> Scunizi, there isn't one
<tsukasa_> anyoooone?
<Schmao-Fmao> and I think what I'm trying to do is different from what they're describing
<Flannel> tsukasa_: is fsck what youre looking for?
<slliness> Flannel, thanks thats it I ll remeber by the little purple pill for time ...lol
<nickrud> NixerX:   type mount  in a terminal, is your   /   partition mounted read only (ro) ?
<tsukasa_> Flannel: maybe, how do i schedule it to work on reboot
<Hilikus> hey guys, do you know of any CLI apps to rip a music cd kinda like Exact Audio Copy in windows which re-reads each sector to make sure you get a true reading of the medium?
<Schmao-Fmao> I feel like a moron, I've been trying to netboot a live CD of some kind for like 12 hours and I couldn't get it to work :/
<Flannel> tsukasa_: `sudo touch /forcefsck`
<baxtor> hey guys, whats the best open IRC program (on vista using mIRC ATM need one for my ubuntu partition)
<NixerX> nickrud, /dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<unagi> anyone know how to get gps data into google earth?
<LjL> !best > baxtor    (baxtor, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Scunizi> stealthy, I use to go to /media and sudo mkdir mp3 then you'll have to add a line to your fstab to mount it there. there is another way.. maybe after creating the directory you can sudo mount -a
<LjL> !irc > baxtor    (baxtor, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tsukasa_> Flannel: thanks
<Schmao-Fmao> It doesn't matter if it's ubuntu, or debian, or knoppix or anything .. but nothing works! =D
<pocketwatch> jack-desktop, vino (default) has hard coded listening ports
<pocketwatch> jack-desktop, if you want to change it you'll need to use a different vnc server (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26815)
<goodmami> How can I force an input method to be used in all applications?  I don't want xim to be used for x-based programs
<danbhfive> Schmao-Fmao: personal question: what's it mean to netboot a live-cd?
<speeddemon8803> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Schmao-Fmao> I'm trying to boot up computers that don't have a CD-ROM drive using the image of a Live CD on a server
<NixerX> nickrud, im rebooting the server now after taking out the ro with errors option.
<jack-desktop> pocketwatch, in gconf-editor there is and alt-port, i've already changed that, do i need to reboot/logoff for gconf to take effect?
<nickrud> NixerX: no, that was ok
<Schmao-Fmao> the server provides DHCP / TFTP / NFS, and the client machines boot off the server using LAN boot
<Flannel> Schmao-Fmao: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation has a few methods
<deniz_> i have a wired router and dial-up internet how do i share? i have 2 ethernet cables?
<deniz_> just starrting
<deniz_> point
<jimmygoon> Why is Dapper Ubiquity Issues in the factoid for !netboot :/
<NixerX> damn it.
<Schmao-Fmao> Flannel: I'm not actually trying to do network installation :) I plan to use dd and netcat to clone systems, but I need to net-boot into something simple that has the netcat utility
<dondong> hi,iv got a problem,my emerald has no border after i run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg",anyone can help me?
<Schmao-Fmao> A Live CD isn't the simplest thing but it has quite a bit of existing infrastructure so I hoped I could use it
<thinman1189> sorry if this is a stupid question. I need to edit a .conf file. how do I save my changes? I need to open it through terminal as root but I don't know the commant.
<Flannel> Schmao-Fmao: maybe something LTSP
<chubs_> sudo gedit thinman1189
<nickrud> dondong:   alt-f2  emerald --replace
<Brenny> Try running emerald --replace
<nickrud> NixerX: I had that error, I'm trying to remember what I did
<dondong> nickrud: still no border
<deniz_> can sum1 get me started on sharing my dial-up internet thru a wired router and 2 ethernet cables?
<Schmao-Fmao> Flannel: I could look at that, definitely :)
<Schmao-Fmao> Ubuntu has an LTSP, will it have the most current network drivers?
<NixerX> nickrud, its a pain in the @ss .... somewhat perpetual.
<goodmami> thinman1189: use "sudo gedit X.conf" instead of just "gedit X.conf"  (remember to backup)
<pocketwatch> jack-desktop, stop and restart vino-server: gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled false
<pocketwatch> gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true
<thinman1189> chubs : thanks!
<goodmami> thinman1189: (or whatever editor you use)
<thinman1189> goodmami : I'm not editing x I'm editing moblock
<goodmami> thinman1189: (oops, i was late... thanks chubs)
<unagi> anyone know how to get gps data into google earth?
<Schmao-Fmao> I'm actually extremely close to getting the netboot to work
<Schmao-Fmao> The Ubuntu live CD has the appropriate network drivers but it can't mount nfs
<danbhfive> goodmami: thinman1189 you should use gksu over sudo, for some reason that I don't know
<jack-desktop> pocketwatch: thanks but i didn't have to do that, it worked
<goodmami> thinman1189: (X was a variable... xorg.conf, moblock.conf, whatever)
<nickrud> !gksudo (for any that want to read the link)
<Schmao-Fmao> the Debian live CD boots up appropriately but it's missing the network driver (I'm using a virtual machine so that's the only way I know)
<tonyyarusso> danbhfive: I believe it's so that only the application itself ends up runnint as root, and not all of the other GTK stuff.
<nickrud> ubotu is down. danbhfive basically so you don't write to your personal configs as root
<goodmami> thanks tonyyarusso,  i didn't know that
<danbhfive> thanks guys, interesting
<goodmami> Does anybody know this?  How can I force an input method to be used in all applications?  I don't want xim to be used for x-based programs
<MatthewV> I'm unable to get the remote inluded with my compro vidoemate u500 to work - it shows up as a device in /proc/bus/input/devices (/dev/input/event7) but I'm unable to get irrecord -H devinput -d /dev/input/event7 lircd.conf to pick up anything - any ideas? should I be asking elsewhere?
<unagi> anyone know how to get gps data into google earth?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<testfire> Hey guys, does anyone know if there is an IRC channel anywhere for KompoZer or NVU?
<Absconsus> Anyone in here that would be willing to help me with finding and replacing text using regular expressions?
<tifine_test> ~pastebin
<imaginator> goodmami: unfortunately not all toolkits or applications have the same XIM support.  It's not a standard builtin for X11.  So, I'm not sure you can make all programs not use XIM...
<speeddemon8803> !pastebin | tifine_test
<ubotu> tifine_test: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<compsman> tcpdumpgod: i am going threw away my computer soon it cant even detect my card when its using it....
<Schmao-Fmao> Hm, the LTSP-BUILD-CLIENTS command reminds me very much of debian-live
<Schmao-Fmao> this is good :)
<danbhfive> Absconsus: I will, how about in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Ill help just a bit
<Absconsus> Okay, thanks :)
<thinman1189> goodmami : ah, lol. thought you had literally meant x, lol. danbhfive : what's the difference?
<stelt> unagi, i don't know, but i bough one of those GPS-bluetooth things, so i'll get into the problem later
<goodmami> imaginator: thanks for replying.  the problem is that xim seems to crash and I cannot input anything.  However if I change to another input method, it will work
<goodmami> imaginator: for example, gedit or terminal
<danbhfive> thinman1189: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<ForgetYouNot> whats the easiest way of partitioning an external harddrive???
<seisen> gparted
<goodmami> imaginator: but if i can't force an app to use an IM, can I somehow switch to it (im-switch or something) from the command line?
<tcpdumpgod> compsman, i just got back.
<tcpdumpgod> Do you have the option for "nvidia" in the module selection screen compsman, or do you just have "nv" as an option?
<imaginator> goodmami: Gtk+ or GNOME may have a specific input method configuration.  So that could fix your gedit or terminal problem.
<goodmami> imaginator: in gtk applications I can usually right-click the text area and change the input method there
<compsman> tcpdumpgod:  had both i know its suppose be nvidia
<rencore_> any ideas why this is messing up? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55550/
<echosystm> can anyone help me with my wireless?
<goodmami> imaginator: so i have no problem in those.  but non-gtk applications (such as Opera) do not have this context menu
<TSCDan> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on this system with an integrated 7050 video card and an NEC 14" LCD (1024x768 @75hz). I've reconfigured the X server to use these parameters (nv and vesa), but I always get "Signal out of range" on my LCD (I've tried 60, 70, and 75hz). Any ideas? o.O
<echosystm> i have wpa_supplicant setup and my interfaces file, but it doesnt seem to even try to connect to the essid
<tcpdumpgod> okay compsman did you select it and continue?
<echosystm> iwconfig returns a blank interface
<speeddemon8803> Look, I dont mean to make some of you feel inferiour or less superior than myself, we all do have the right to answer questions in here.....if we dont know bot commands dont jump us for it if it was our first attempt...thanks for listening. Have a nice day.
<thinman1189> danbhfive : thanks, I'll try to remember from now on.
<Dimitree> any way to convert bin,cue to iso ? o-o
<csc`> Dimitree: bchunk
<Dimitree> ty
<compsman> tcpdumpgod: yea and when i start gdm it gets a pop up saying in low video settings
<imaginator> goodmami: From what I understand Opera uses the Qt toolkit.  So you would need to configure the input method for that toolkit separately.
<TSCDan> Nvm, 800x600@60hz at least starts... *shudder*
<tcpdumpgod> Okay compsman, then its your monitor settings.
<tcpdumpgod> compsman, what kind of monitor do you have?
<compsman> 1703fp
<compsman> dell
<Schmao-Fmao> Wow, this is impossible
<rencore_> help me ou
<Schmao-Fmao> the Ubuntu LTSP worked
<Schmao-Fmao> I just installed it and it worked =P
<goodmami> imaginator: ok, that makes sense.  the same goes for x-based apps too, i suppose?  (I'm using ITSDB (http://wiki.delph-in.net/moin/ItsdbTop))
<Schmao-Fmao> wtf! I've tried for like 12 hours to get it to work!! :P
<speeddemon8803> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<budah> help me!!!
<Schmao-Fmao> oh, sorry
<budah> someone help me!!!
<Pelo> budah, what with ?
<speeddemon8803> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<imaginator> goodmami: it's all toolkit-specific, and unfortunately not all toolkits support XIM as well
<Dimitree> csc`, any visual version ? i'm noobish : )
<goodmami> imaginator: ok, thanks for your help.  i'll look into it a bit more
<csc`> Dimitree: bchunk image.bin image.cue image.iso
<libano> hola a todos el chan
<Pelo> anyone know an app to burn .img dvd images ?
<Pelo> !es | libano
<ubotu> libano: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<libano> muchas gracias
<ahorriblemess> hey everyone, O
<ahorriblemess> sorry finger slip..
<Schmao-Fmao> I have another question about ubuntu LTSP ... When my client machine has booted up and I look in the /dev directory, am I looking at the devices of the client or the server?
 * Pelo will never forgive ahorriblemess , never 
<thinman1189> I'm trying to get Moblock to work but when I turn it on I can't access the internet at all. It warns that the default setting has it to block my own router. I'm trying to edit the white list so that it doesn't but my changes don't seem to work. Any ideas?
<ahorriblemess> I'd just like to check something real quick... a whirring, sort of fluttering/chattery fan sound silenced by tapping the laptop repeatedly is NOT normal and should be repaired, right?
<Dimitree> csc`,  thank you :)
<Schmao-Fmao> My objective is to use dd and netcat to clone an operating system to /dev/hda, because I have twelve identical computers that I'd like to clone an operating system over
<ahorriblemess> it's an HP I know they are known for noisy fans
<ahorriblemess> but this is ridiculous
<budah> i cannot get my laptop LCD to display properly in 1280 X 800.  I have a Dell Inspiron E1505.
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, get ir repaired
<TSCDan> ahorriblemess, Probably :)
<csc`> Schmao-Fmao: interesting
<Brenny> ahorriblemess: Well, depends if the tapping fixes the fan, or breaks it ;) I'd take her in if its under warranty
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, you can also try fancontrol , check here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<ahorriblemess> OK good, I've already recieved a rain check from Best Buy to get a replacement
<Schmao-Fmao> csc`: I know that Systemimager is another option but I'd like to stick to something simple - plus one of my coworkers doesn't trust it
<compsman> tcpdumpgod: you here?
<ahorriblemess> I can't wait to install Ubuntu again and sit in front of the terminal for like 8 hours setting everything up
<ahorriblemess> again
<csc`> again?
<ahorriblemess> a second time, I'm getting my laptop replaced due to the fan noise
<Schmao-Fmao> At least I know that dd and netcat creates copies that are essentially exact :)
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, 8 hrs ?  it takes me 30 min to install ubuntu,  about 3 hrs to setup everything back if I whiped my /home dir
<csc`> i agree somewhat with Pelo
<ahorriblemess> i exaggerate
<budah> !ask  i cannot get my laptop LCD to display properly in 1280 X 800.  I have a Dell Inspiron E1505.
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, backup to a dvd or someting
<csc`> SSH backup :D
<ahorriblemess> I made a note of links to get info again
<ahorriblemess> I can do that? with all my settings?
<speeddemon8803> budah you dont have to type !ask :)
<Pelo> budah, did you edit your xorg.conf file to add the extra resolution ?
<ahorriblemess> holy heck I'm going to look that up
<Pelo> !backup > ahorriblemess
<budah> pelo, i'm scared of xconf
<Brenny> budah: You have to get 915resolution I believe. Should be in the main repos.
<csc`> ahorriblemess: if you have another computer running (helps if its linux) you can do a nice SFTP backup over a network. Thats what i tend to do
<Schmao-Fmao> My current issue is that when I log in with the LTSP server running, I'm actually able to see the whole filesystem on my server machine.  However, the devices in /dev are not the same.  Are the devices I'm seeing the ones that belong to the client machine?
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, also just backing up your /etc and /home dir should take care of most of yoru settings and customisation
<csc`> ahorriblemess: keep in mind the destination computer has to have enough space ;)
<speeddemon8803> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<speeddemon8803> oops, forgot the > for me
<budah> Brenny, where is the main repos?  assume i know nothing :-\
<Pelo> budah, do not be scared of editing xorg.conf,  jsut follow the same syntax and add the resolution you want,  about half way down the file   ,  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> speeddemon8803,  you can also query ubotu in private with /msg ubotu !trigger
<Brenny> budah: In terminal all you need to do is 'sudo apt-get install 915resolution'
<jack-desktop> why does compiz stop updating my settings after a certain amount of time
<seisen> the main repos are the one's enabled by default in apt
<speeddemon8803> i know pelo, im beginner team, it was a simple goof up on my part
<Pelo> budah, menu > system > admin > software sources ,  check all the boxes on the first tab and the backport on the 3rd tab
<seisen> why does it matter anyway if its pm or not
<Brenny> Pelo, with his computer editing xorg.conf won't do it without 915resolution installed. It should 'just work' after 915resolution is installed
<seisen> maybe somebody is lurking and is going ask the a similar question
<Schmao-Fmao> It'll be awesome once I get it to work.  The computers are twelve identical Q6600's :D
<ahorriblemess> thank you
<seisen> its not like this room is slow
<Pelo> seisen, it's just common curtosy so you don'T spam the channel, its not a big deal , it's jsut someting you can do if you don'T rightly know what you are looking for
<bolt> I run the ratpoison WM and xterm with the exact same font and fontsize as in the console (i've counted pixels here). I also run xterm with no internal or external border. However, when I create an xterm window, the characters start drawing 1 pixel further down the screen than in the console, making me get 99% of a full line free space at the bottom of the screen. This is driving me crazy. What makes that 1 pixel border?!
<speeddemon8803> actually, i did know what i was looking for but ok ill give you the benefit of the doubt of thinking i am a newbie or whatever :)
<sebas891> anyone has tried to run a terminal server in a vserver guest ?
<imaginator> bolt: there is a tool you can use to introspect some Xt/Xaw-based apps like xterm.  I'm trying to remember the name of it
<sebas891> I'm in the vserver and the config of x11-common crashs... with a segmentation fault!
<Pelo> speeddemon8803, even if you were not a newbie, you might know have known about that particualr feature, my mentionning it was not meant as an insult , I was just sharing the information
<imaginator> bolt: it could probably tell you which widget provides the border
<thinman1189> I'm using amd64 so I need a different set of packages for moblock. there's packages located http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3964634&postcount=987 but I don't know what to do with them.
<bolt> imaginator: that really would be swell. i'm aiming for making X look exactly like the console, just with the ability to run graphic stuff like firefox. that 1 wasted text line really ruins the impression
<budah> Brenny, alright - the last line it says is "Patch mode 5c to resolution 1280x800 complete
<budah> Brenny, now what?
<seisen> thinman1189: sudo dpkg -i packagename in the terminal
<Brenny> Budah, you probably have to log out for it to take effect.
<seisen> change packagename to the file  name
<budah> Brenny, cross your fingers - and thanks
<seisen> also you can double click on the file and gdebi will start up and install them
<thinman1189> seisen : for both of the two packages given? I don't know what the difference is other than one is a little bigger in file size.
<imaginator> bolt: try installing editres and you can then introspect the widget tree for xterm.
<sigma> anyone has any idea how to set up miro? it keeps shutting down right after opened
<mateusz> How to start tombay minimized ?
<bolt> imaginator: will do. thanks!
<mateusz> tomboy minimized?
<mateusz> or in systray
<imaginator> bolt: once you find the resource involved you can add it to your ~/.Xdefaults
<nosliw_pilf> Anyone know if you can load modules while the system is running?
<drcode> hi all
<bolt> imaginator: that's the plan
<mateusz> nosliw_pilf: yes you can with modprobe
<deebus> join #eclipse
<deebus> l;ksajfd
<war> hi, just a quick question, i have ubuntu 7.10 and i want to take off the icons on desktop, wich i did already but i have the unit disks mounted in there and i want to keep them mounted but not showed on my desktop, how can i do that?
<CarlFK> aptget installed apache2 - it creates user www-data and group www-data, but it seems the user isn't in the group.  does this make sense?
<deebus> I am an retarded
<speeddemon8803> !dos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chotchki> hey guys, whats the preferred ubuntu virtualization method? (im looking for minimal overhead)
<jack-desktop> why does compiz stop updating my settings after a certain amount of time
<Pelo> mateusz, tomboy starts minimised in the system try by default if you add it from the panel and not as a start up app
<ahorriblemess> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<nosliw_pilf> And do I need to load a module for my SATA controller? Silicon Image.
<Schmao-Fmao> I have a problem.  LTSPFS shows me the remote filesystem, and doesn't allow me to modify the local filesystem
<speeddemon8803> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<seisen> that i do not know thinman1189
<thinman1189> I'm trying to get Moblock to work but when I turn it on I can't access the internet at all. It warns that the default setting has it to block my own router. I'm trying to edit the white list so that it doesn't but my changes don't seem to work. Any ideas?
<thinman1189> seisen : I got it, thanks.
<thinman1189> seisen : now I need to have it let me go online, lol.
<Schmao-Fmao> I'd actually like to "dd" an image to /dev/hda on the local filesystem, I doubt that LTSP will allow me to do this ..
<CSonicGo> Hi does anyone know of a fast small AIM client?
<Schmao-Fmao> I imagine that LTSP is designed for schools with lots of computers to have simple OS's running or libraries or something
<Schmao-Fmao> I don't think it's meant for people to modify the local filesystems
<Schmao-Fmao> not sure if this is correct
<CSonicGo> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CSonicGo> !AIM
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<chotchki> !vserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Schmao-Fmao: You should be able to get the dd image onto a usb stick or dvd to do what you want to do
<sebas891> Schmao-Fmao: do you mean doing modifications on the client/local  hard disk?
<speeddemon8803> !virtualization
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Schmao-Fmao> sebas891: yes, that's what I'd like to do
<chotchki> speeddemon8803: thanks
<Schmao-Fmao> I'd like to write an image file directly to the local HD as a simple cloning solution
<speeddemon8803> Chotchki: Your welcome
<sebas891> Schmao-Fmao: well, the local drive are accessible, for what I have read.
<Schmao-Fmao> I think it allows you to access removable devices
<simps> !kopete > simps
<christi> is there a vim-enhanced package on ubuntu and how do I install it?
<imaginator> Schmao-Fmao: from what I understand the idea of LTSP is to avoid having the need to update the client hard disks
<CSonicGo> Here's the issue: Pidgin makes my computer have the classic X- "sticky keys" bug
<speeddemon8803> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<tcpdumpgod> compsman, how are you coming along?
<Jack_Sparrow> CSonicGo: Did you install that manually?
<unagi> stelt: eh i get data from the gps just fine.......actually
<CSonicGo> Jack_Sparrow: no
<imaginator> CSonicGo; sticky keys bug?  Can you remap the sticky keys I wonder?  I'm not sure I understand, and I use pidgin
<unagi> stelt: eh i get data from the gps just fine.......actually
<CSonicGo> I'm talking about the classic Xorg bug that makes your keyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyys do this alllllllllllllllllllll the time
<christi> speeddemon8803, I have vim (from the cmd line) but I don't seem to have any syntax highlighting and other goodies (that are available on Fedora without any prior configuration)
<Brenny> Anyone know of any backup programs that allow backup of an entire disk straight to DVD, without saving anything locally?
<sebas891> Schmao-Fmao: you should look at the doc of edubuntu/ltsp doc for your problem.
<Schmao-Fmao> imaginator: I suppose so.  LTSP isn't designed for changes to be written to local hard drives
<Schmao-Fmao> Thanks, sebas891 and Jack_Sparrow
<imaginator> CSonicGo: I use pidgin without problems, though I built it myself.  Do you need to change the repeat rate for your keyboard perhaps?  Another option might be xkbset (which is a tool that can enable/disable sticky keys for X11)
<Schmao-Fmao> I'll see what I can do.
<sebas891> Schmao-Fmao: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnableLTSP5LocalDevices
<CSonicGo> I dunno if it's my comptuer or not, all my installations of ubuntu on al my computers seem to have this problem
<exneo> hey is their a good graphical server os availible as an app for ubuntu for things like http media sharing and ftp hosting a game server ect
<CSonicGo> I was told to disable plptools but I don't even have that installed
<CSonicGo> !plptools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plptools - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cheeseboy> how can i uninstall an apps dependancy without uninstalling the main app?
<CSonicGo> sometimes it happens in openoffice too where keys just repeat and the system hangs
<CSonicGo> for a fraction of a second
<mohamed> hi all, I'm using ubuntu 7.10 and I want to install uclibc tool-chain from from synaptic package manager but it asks for g++-4.1 (=4.1.2-12ubuntu1) and I have g++ 4.1.2-16ubuntu2 any help?
<exneo> so is their a good server app for gutsy
<imaginator> cheeseboy: usually dependencies can't and shouldn't be uninstalled, but you can force them to be uninstalled with dpkg as far as I know.  It may break the application though.
<ahorriblemess> has anyone used this backup/restore method with success? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<imaginator> exneo: apache2 is good
<imaginator> for HTTP at least
<exneo> sweet is it easy and graphical
<CSonicGo> ok I think I've found the problem
<josspyker> ahorriblemess: yes, I use it a lot
<darkpixel> I am getting ready to do a network install of 7.10 on a handfull of machines.  I copied the cd to /var/www/ubuntu, created a kickstart file, setup PXE, and am running into one minor problem.  The machines PXE boot correctly, download the kickstart, and begin retrieving some of the installer files via HTTP...but at one point it says that downloading a file failed.  The file is /ubuntu/pool/main/e/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs-udeb....  ...
<darkpixel> ... I look in that folder and I find an older version of e2fsprogs.  Why is it trying to download a newer version?
<imaginator> exneo: I think there are some optional graphical tools available for configuring it.  Search with synaptic for apache admin or something like that.
<razordead> cheeseboy: maybe you need to look up the definition of dependency
<ahorriblemess> josspyker: ok, and it'll basically make it exactly the same right? Like, when I restore my system I'll have all my plugins, my drivers will be there, files, etc.?
<CSonicGo> how do I disable the network manager? its applet is redrawing the icon of itself in the taskbar and everytime it does this, the computer hangs
<josspyker> ahorriblemess: yes
<CSonicGo> note that I also use a USB wireless device.
<exneo> thanx
<drcode> Is there option to use like lstp but client without diskless
<drcode> I want to build somthing like MS terminal server
<drcode> under linux
<exneo> hey how do I get to the pirillo chat from xchat
<thinman1189> I'm trying to get Moblock to work but when I turn it on I can't access the internet at all. It warns that the default setting has it to block my own router. I'm trying to edit the white list so that it doesn't but my changes don't seem to work. When I turn it on and check the status I get some iptable stuff that I don't understand, and at the bottom it says it's not running when I just turned it on. Any ideas?
<exneo> exneo out
<ahorriblemess> josspyker: ok great, thank you. I really like my set up and everything is working perfectly on my computer, so I'd like that to be saved
<CSonicGo> !USB
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cheeseboy> razordead, whats dpkg demand to force remove em?
<CSonicGo> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<josspyker> ahorriblemess: that's the reason I use it
<csc`> was the atime in ubuntu ever fixed?
<razordead> cheeseboy: I'm not helping you with that, sorry
<fl4mi> Hi Im trying to get samab shares to run in KDE ... when i hit the shareing tab i only get that i have to conigure file shareing... but no matter what i set I just cant get it to work . I always only get that dialogue
<fl4mi> I can share as root though
<imaginator> csc`: the file atime?
<csc`> imaginator: the harddrive killer
<csc`> imaginator: atime in fstab iirc?
<cheeseboy> razordead, - tried dpkg -r --force tcl8.4
<josspyker> ahorriblemess: if you have multiple disks installed you may want to exclude them as well
<cheeseboy> but it failed
<Schmao-Fmao> sebas891, I'm trying to get local devices to work now.  Thanks again, I'll let you know if it works
<imaginator> csc`: it's something that breaks some applications that depend on it.  I don't know if there is a permanent fix for that yet.  Others may know more than I do.
<MrPiracy> how do i set initial root password?
<sebas891> Schmao-Fmao: good luck.
<razordead> cheeseboy: I don't care... I'm not going to help you with something that's going to break your system
<imaginator> csc`: it seems that Ubuntu has automatically added noatime to the mount options in /etc/fstab, so it seems it's already taken care of
<cheeseboy> razordead, its not going to break it
<Scunizi> Ok.. Inkscape channel is dead. Anyone here use it? I'm trying to stroke two drawn objects that are touching and have been grouped. But I want the stroke to show only on the outside edges not the touching edges of the two objects. Any ideas?
<csc`> imaginator: not that it matters, my laptops drive is already fscked up, but a little extension of its life helps :P
<cheeseboy> razordead, it **MIGHT** but break xchat but i can reinstall tcl8.4 easy
<imaginator> csc`: oh you're talking about the laptop bug?
<csc`> imaginator: no, the bug that decreased harddrive life by 50%, i dont know what the laptop bug is
<imaginator> csc`: that was something else I think.  There was a power management bug relating to that.
<MrPiracy> please help, how to set inititial su password?
<darkpixel> MrPiracy: sudo passwd
<Scunizi> !sudo | MrPiracy
<darkpixel> MrPiracy: It'll ask you for your password, then it'll ask you to enter the new root password and verify it.
<ubotu> MrPiracy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<imaginator> csc`: just a moment, I'll search.  I think the fix was to change an hdparm usage or run hdparm  in /etc/rc.local
<MrPiracy> darkpixel: thanx
<sebas891> hum... In which group should I be to be able to do su root ?
<cheeseboy> anyone here know how to dpkg force remove?
<mohamed> hi all, I'm using ubuntu 7.10 and I want to install uclibc tool-chain from from synaptic package manager but it asks for g++-4.1 (=4.1.2-12ubuntu1) and I have g++ 4.1.2-16ubuntu2 any help?
<imaginator> csc`:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<CSonicGo> would having a USB Wireless 802.11b Adapter degrade performance of my computer? how can I determine this?
<Hilikus> hey, does anyone know how to burn several files in a graft point using growisofs or genisoimage?
<imaginator> csc`:  ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE in /etc/default/acpi-support when true instead of false is what enables the too frequent cycling
<dover> i'm trying to share files in "windows" mode instead of samba, but when i try to access them from another pc, it asks me for a usrname and password but even if i enter my ubuntu user id and password i still cant access the files
<adac> i cannot burn. try to format a dvd rw with k3b. but the dialog says only : please insert a complete or appenddable dvdrw medium
<nohla> Hi, can anybody help me with VLC media player? (I dont speak English very well)
<imaginator> nohla: I may be able to help.  what's the problem?
<josspyker> adac: erase the dvd -rw f
<josspyker> first
<nohla> cant read vcd
<nohla> imaginator, cant read vcd
<nohla> imaginator, ive tries with terminal and menu
<markus_> hello.. anyone else how has experienced that nautilus is really slow with SMB over network?
<dover> is there a way to stop password preotecting EVERYTHING in ubuntu? it seams like everything i do i have to enter my admin password
<adac> josspyker: how?
<imaginator> nohla: is it using the proper device?  did you burn the vcd?
<iDivine> My friends Ubuntu froze while he was changing the visual effects from none to extra, he can still move his mouse, any ideas?
<ahorriblemess> ah man...
<carpediem> dover:  that would be a bad idea.  But still, you shouldn't have to enter it unless you are doing administration.
<frank23> dover: you need the password to do any administrative task
<nohla> imaginator, no
<dover> ok, i didnt think i would really need protection like that
<thinman1189> if I whitelist 192.168.1.1 does that's just my router, right?
<nickrud> dover: elevating your privileges to do admin stuff is integral to linux.
<josspyker> adac: in the main menu,somewhere in the middle is the erase cd and dvd rw option
<dover> my main problem thought is with sharing my files
<ahorriblemess> i got my wireless card working, and I was able to view a list of wireless networks... but now the list isn't there anymore... I still have an option to manually set up a network though.
<dover> when i try to access my shared files from a windows system the password doesnt work
<thinman1189> if I whitelist 192.168.1.1 does that's just my router, right?
<dover> it just keeps asking me to enter my password over and over, as if its the wrong password
<nickrud> !samba | dover (has info about setting that up)
<ubotu> dover (has info about setting that up): Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nohla> imaginator, i was watching a movie until it get stuck and closed by itself
<speedcore_> bh
<dover> i tohught samba was just for linux machines
<imaginator> nohla: oh, well that sounds like a bug then
<nickrud> dover: samba is smb , the windows designed file sharing
<nohla> imaginator, say [00000304] cdda access error: cannot read sector 189
<dover> ok, so its not the "unix" options when i want to share files?
<flami> Hurm I pretty much have this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/41955
<imaginator> nohla: oh
<nohla> imaginator, trying with dvd
<flami> dover nope , that would be nfs
<speedcore_> is there anything else to punish with than.. glxgears?
<imaginator> nohla: are there any scratches on the disc?
<nickrud> dover: correct. Now, I'm no samba guru but #samba can help you with setting up your file sharing
<nohla> imaginator,  no
<flami> anyone have an idea what could be done ?
<speedcore_> flami: it can be a cranky dvd-reader
<dover> k, ill look more into samba to see why my password wont work, if i cant find anything ill check the samba channel
<dover> thanks
<nickrud> flami: best source of kde info is in #kubuntu
<speedcore_> My dvd reader didn't want to install from cd medium... dvd was fine
<Mannequin> hi, how can I check if a daemon is running?
<carpediem> Mannequin: ps aux |grep mydaemonname
<nohla> imaginator, dvd works with totem but it doesnt show subtitles
<Mannequin> also, how can I check if it is running on start up and, if not, add it to the start up?
<Mannequin> carpediem: thanks, I will try
<carpediem> Mannequin: I suggest installing rcconf, then run sudo rcconf
<Mannequin> I want to add the smartd (a daemon from the smartmontools suite) to check my HDD
<Blue_Sassley> !hardy > Blue_Sassley
<osxdude|overhere> Sorry, i'm messing with a client...
<TSCDan> Is it possible to create a software RAID via the graphical installer? (ver 7.10)
<ahorriblemess> this is odd, i checked under "windows wireless drivers", it says the hardware is present, but I can't get that list of networks anymore
<imaginator> nohla: I'm not aware enough about which players work best or support subtitles.  I've usually had good luck with Ogle, but I build that myself.
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to fix the upgraded Alien Arena?
<iDivine> Chase.
<Anizuka> yo.
<Anizuka> yeah
<iDivine> Anizuka, Is the text red?
<encrypt128bit> Sorry if im going about this the wrong way, but who do i ask my question to or should i just ask in the channel
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to fix the upgraded Alien Arena? (Repo got updated version  and it broke it.
<Brenny> Is it possible to 'dd -if /dev/hda' directly to a computer on a samba network? Something like 'dd -if /dev/hda > smb://..."
<Anizuka> yeah
<iDivine> Anizuka, To make text red type my nickname and
<iDivine> Anizuka, so iDivine, MESSAGE.
<puff> Anybody have thinkpad t43p?
<DIL> !netcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netcat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<puff> DIL: What about netcat?
<Jack_Sparrow> encrypt128bit: You just ask in the channel and read along for the answer
<Pelo> frozen bubble is mildly addictive
<encrypt128bit> Ah, okay thanks.,
<imartron> Hi all, I think a recent upgrade may have crippled my gnome... Anyone willing to give me some help on a nautilus error on bootup?
<Anizuka> idivine, hi
<speeddemon8803> Pelo, I agree!
<Anizuka> ?
<daniel733473> I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.10, and my IDE cdrom is being used with scsi emulation and the install is extremely slow with I/O wait pegged at 100%, ETA several hours to finish. How do I install without CDROM scsi emulation?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Frozen Bubble is SERIOUSLY addictive
<iDivine> Anizuka,PERFECT type like that to me for now on.
<Pelo> imartron, what is the error ?
<nohla> imaginator, I dont need subtitles right now, but the film I was watching doest work, its in my language. vlc stops working
<Schmao-Fmao> I'm trying to temporarily undo the changes that LTSP has made, and it seems to have added a TFTP prefix
<Anizuka> idivine, okay
<Schmao-Fmao> how do I remove it?
<iDivine> Anizuka, This is you're HELP, ALL THESE people are you're HELP.
<Anizuka> idivine, wow.
<DIL> not well versed on syntax but it allows copying via network
<iDivine> Anizuka, You have a question? Type  it here, AND SOMEONE WILL HELP YOU. ;)
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to fix the upgraded Alien Arena? (Repo got updated version  and it broke it.
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, well , I just made it to level 28 so I I can still quit when ever I want , I just don't wont to yet
<Anizuka> idivine, okay..
<DIL> re Brenny's ?
<imartron> Pelo: it starts with "Nautilus can't be used now" and goes on to tell me to try "bonobo-slay"/reboot
<iDivine> Anizuka, So ask the question here, And people will help you.
<imaginator> nohla: perhaps it's a VLC bug.  Considering that Totem is capable of playing the same disc that seems likely.
<imartron> And then the panel can't load
<puff> encrypt128bit: a) don't paste large bloccks of text in the channel.  b) don't use the enter key as puncuation;  type your whole question in one line.  c) use family-appropriate language, d) don't use AOL-isms and chat short-hand, e) Be clear as to what exactly is the  question, f) if nobody answers, that's probably because nobody knows, or the people who do know aren'there.
<Pelo> kahrytan, you can reinstall previous versions from the repos,  it is either a right click property thing or in the menu
<Anizuka> idivine, is this where you always go?
<imartron> so i'm having trouble opening programs and troubleshooting
<encrypt128bit> Okay so... first time installing ubuntu, im at the part where you select and install software, and on console 4 during the install its telling me that method cdrom has died unexpectedly, then it tells me that menu item pkgsel  failed with error code 1.
<frank23> daniel733473: AFAIK cdrom always have to be accessed as a scsi device.
<slugone> where can i find libz??? i checked synaptic
<puff> encrypt128bit: Oh, to paste large blocks of text, use pastebin.com
<Pelo> imartron, and did you try bonobo-slay  ?
<imartron> yup
<speeddemon8803> !rules
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<imartron> no effect really
<encrypt128bit> heh
<Pelo> imartron, I would suggest you try looking up the exact error msg in the forum
<imartron> not sure what to do after "bonobo-slay"
<iDivine> Anizuka, Yes, But remember to ask the question without 'iDivine,' and when someone awnsers you, to adress them with 'NAME,' brb..
<Brenny> Dil, yeah, I don't know if it will work though. Guess I should just give it a try. Couldn't hurt too much.
<speeddemon8803> that was for anybody and everyone that didnt know them. :)
<daniel733473> frank23: on all my previous non-debian based installations, it is recognized as /dev/hda with the 2.6.x kernel. I am hoping for a boot parameter or something to disable that
<speeddemon8803> tab completion works wonders
<Pelo> imartron,  reboot ?
<frank23> daniel733473: oh
<imartron> Pelo: multiple reboots have had no effect
<slugone> im trying to install/make an app that wants the libz dependancy....i cannot find it in synaptic
<frank23> daniel733473: I don't really know...
<Pelo> imartron, go back to my first suggestion,  search the error msg in the forum
<imaginator> daniel733473: the scsi layer became the default for some reason, based on what I read on the Linux Kernel Mailing List.  I'll try to find the thread
<imartron> Something that'll help me is the shortcut for opening a terminal
<thinman1189> how do I figure out the ip of a site or port of a program so that I can whitelist it?
<daniel733473> frank23: ok, cool. thanks anyway :)
<DIL> Brenny, yea good luck
<Shrugz> can someone tell me how i can increase the swap/ virtual memory on gutsy? plz message me the awnser
<CokeNCode> imartron: alt + cntrl + f1
<frank23> slugone: zlib1g (-dev)
<Pelo> slugone,  would this be someitng with ruby ?
<speeddemon8803> !swap > speeddemon8803
<daniel733473> imaginator: ok. I am ok with it being scsi. My problem is that it pegs I/O wait at 100% and is insanely slow. It took 10 mins to boot to the graphical desktop
<slugone> the is wepdecrypt
<Jack_Sparrow> encrypt128bit: At start or install there are some things you can try..  F6 lets you edit the boot command line and then we try things like noapic  .. before the --  I will post a longer list to try in a sec
<slugone> the appis web decrypt
<slugone> thanks
<nohla> imaginator, totem fail every two time, only works when its opened automatically. Should I try again or change the player?
<dialup> ok so ive been messing with installing ubuntu 7.10 for a good 48 hours now...and no luck
<Anizuka> can someone help? my visual effects isnt working. every time I try to switch to extra, it always says it cant be enabled
<encrypt128bit> okay
<Pelo> slugone,  I would go with frank23 suggesttion,  xliblg-dev
<Jack_Sparrow> encrypt128bit: acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, noapic, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable
<imartron> is there a shortcut to open a terminal pane within gnome/xwindows?
<slugone> yea sounds promising
<bruenig> imartron, if you make one
<Pelo> Anizuka, that might be because your video card can't handle it
<lz7> any way to disable web page "stuckage" when mouse is over flash banner?
<encrypt128bit> i should put all that before the boot? im using the alternate text based installer
<kahrytan> Pelo->  new version is nice but it crashes after 2 map is finished (single player)
<imaginator> nohla: Sorry, but I don't know.  That sounds like a bug in Totem
<Jack_Sparrow> encrypt128bit: nope... nevewr all of them
<dialup> ive tried all the tricks in the forums ect.....while using the GUI version, it initializes the mouse display, then goes to a text version that hangs at 'running local scripts', tried the nosplash method.... tried the alt version...both cds are fine...the alt version gets to the point where its 'configuring apt - scanning the mirror' and hangs at 40%
<Anizuka> Pelo, it says the normal one wont even work
<Joey_Fippin> i can't open device manager
<imaginator> nohla: do you have a lot of unattached shared memory segments listed in ipcs?
<Pelo> kahrytan, like I said you can revert to the privious version in synaptic
<imartron> darn
<Joey_Fippin> seriously, it just doesn't show up
<Joey_Fippin> wtf
<encrypt128bit> so just try one of those at a time or what. heh, sorry im pretty new at this
<Pelo> Anizuka, what is your video card ?
<encrypt128bit> and should i abort my current installation to try these
<Anizuka> pelo, how do you figgure out what your video card is?
<Joey_Fippin> i just installed 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> encrypt128bit: Already trying the alternate.. have done the cd self test or done an MD5 checksum on it.. sorry.. but I need to take off...  WIfe will be home in a few minutes
<Pelo> Joey_Fippin, i had that happen a while back,  I wasn't realy botter to check why at the time and it is back now , try rebooting
<Brenny> Dil, nope, :) Can't dd directly to samba. It doesn't recognize it as a valid directory. Time to find another method...
<kahrytan> Pelo->  ill check getdeb version
<Joey_Fippin> alright
<Joey_Fippin> thanks pelo
<imaginator> daniel733473: that sounds strange for it to be so slow.  I haven't heard of that before.  how old are the disk and motherboard?
<Pelo> Anizuka, check your computer's manual ?  or type lspci in the terminal
<ahorriblemess> i'm on an hp6704nr notebook... plugging headphones into the computer doesn't mute the speakers. I've already tried the method on here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575750&highlight=wifi&page=4
<nohla> imaginator, I cant understand you
<jack|ass> Has anyone gotten Lightscribe working in 64-bit Ubuntu?  I installed it using alien, but the results when it prints are kind of swirly, as if it printed everything in a spiral rather than extending outwars
<encrypt128bit> jack_sparrow: Yea, MD5 checksum checks out
<imaginator> nohla: in an xterm try running ipcs
<Jack_Sparrow> encrypt128bit: good luck, someone should have an answer
<encrypt128bit> :-/
<dialup> ive tried all the tricks in the forums ect.....while using the GUI version, it initializes the mouse display, then goes to a text version that hangs at 'running local scripts', tried the nosplash method.... tried the alt version...both cds are fine...the alt version gets to the point where its 'configuring apt - scanning the mirror' and hangs at 40%, tried even bypassing my router, to ensure it wasnt that that was bugging out the configuring
<daniel733473> imaginator: it is a Dell Inspiron 3800, 1.6Ghz, 52xcd/dvdrom. Not sure of the exact years, but within the past 4
<Jack_Sparrow> encrypt128bit: Try posting your hardware info for review
<encrypt128bit> where at?
<DIL> Brenny, the command is netcat you specify ip etc
<Jack_Sparrow> encrypt128bit: Short version in here, keep it short.. NEVER more than three lines
<imaginator> nohla: you may find that you're out of shared memory, but it does sound like a bug in Totem.  Everytime a program crashes it may not cleanup the SysV shared memory that ipcs lists.
<Brenny> Dil, even if it's a Windows machine on the other end?
<imaginator> nohla: especially video players
<Pelo> dialup,  what is this in regards to ?
<dialup> installing 7.10
<dialup> x64
<imaginator> nohla: in which case youc an use ipcrm to remove the shared memory identifier
<speeddemon8803> thats not good
<dialup> tried both graphical and alt..... checksum good, cd 100%
<Pelo> dialup, go back to i386  alt install cd
<ahorriblemess> !sound
<j1solutions> hello everyone
<Xbehave> is there a way to automatically run a script when in range of a wireless network? i.e i connect then i run VPN script automatically]
<ahorriblemess> eh, thught that would do something
<imaginator> do any of you know if there is an automated way to cleanup the shared memory segments that ipcs lists in ubuntu?  Perhaps a graphical way?
<Webu> Am I right "sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager" is all I need to install Compiz on Ubuntu 7.10?
<DIL> Brenny, ip transcends
<Pelo> ahorriblemess,  it will , ubotu is just lagging a bit
<osxdude|laptop> restarting client, brb
<ahorriblemess> oh
<Pelo> !botsnack
<encrypt128bit> such chaos in here.
<ahorriblemess> ok, I just don't really know all the commands and stuff. I wasn't sure if that was one
<Brenny> Dil, alright, thanks. Ill give that a look. Figure out the syntax I need.
<Pelo> encrypt128bit, , it's just a busy channel, repeat your query periodicaly and breifly
<DIL> Brenny, kk,
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, most of the commands will give a short text with a few links regarding specific , common problems
<Anizuka> Pelo, the Ispci isnt working in the terminal
<miraage> Is it possible to install an old version of the UBUNTU kernel without compiling from source?
<mjw-> Anizuka it's lspci, not Ispci
<Brenny> Dil, sorry, didn't mean for you to go look for it if thats how it came it. I'm hunting it down right now:)
<Joey_Fippin> hmm, restarting didn't fix me
<imaginator> daniel733473: does the Linux dmesg program list anything that would indicate a device driver having problems?
<Anizuka> xD
<Pelo> Anizuka, you do know what linux is case sensitive right &
<Pelo> ?
<miraage> It seems that there's only one kernel version in my apt repository
<nohla> imaginator, im really new in ubuntu, i hardly understand ubuntu, terminal and English. If it isnt easy yo cant help me because i cant help you to understand me
<arrrghhh> hey to make something runable from anywhere i just have to do a "sudo ln -s <filename>" and then i can run "filename" from whereever in the terminal right?
<Anizuka> Pelo, no, I didnt
<Dr_willis> arrrghhh,  you need to link it to somewhere in your path
<daniel733473> imaginator: I will check on this boot. I had powered it off and started reading about boot options. I am trying to boot with "generic.all_generic_ide=1" now. If that doesn't work, I'll be reading dmesg very carefully.  Thanks for your time so far :)
<imaginator> nohla: I understand.  It's probably just a bug in Totem.  Please report it if you can.  I know that english isn't your native language :)
<arrrghhh> Dr_willis, can you be a little less vague please?
<Pelo> imartron, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<imartron> Yeah, just noticed ;)
<Dr_willis> arrrghhh,  what you are doing is totally wrong.. since your command is wrong...
<miraage> How can I install an older version of linux-image (linux-image-2.6.21 or less) ?
<imartron> I'm not getting relevant results in ubuntuforums or google
<imartron> here's my error message:
<imartron> Nautilus can't be used now. Running the command "bonobo-slay" from the console may fix the problem. If not, you can try rebooting the computer or installing Nautilus again.
<imartron> Bonobo couldn't locate the Nautilus_shell.server file. One cause of this seems to be an LD_LIBRARY_PATH that does not include the bonobo-activation library's directory. Another possible cause would be bad install with a missing Nautilus_Shell.server file.
<imartron> Running "bonobo-slay" will kill all Bonobo Activation and GConf processes, which may be needed by other applications.
<imartron> Sometimes killing bonobo-activation-server and gconfd fixes the problem, but we don't know why.
<FloodBot3> imartron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelo> ok , I'm just getting pmed by everyoneand their cousings
<Dr_willis> arrrghhh,  your commands must be somewhere in your path of commands. Bash fundamentals.
<Joey_Fippin> my bad pelo
<arrrghhh> Dr_willis, wha?
<nickrud> imartron: so, did you do all of those things they suggested?
<DIL> Brenny, no dude, i learned dd and thought how nice it would be to dd over network netcat was the tool i looked at not much hands on
<encrypt128bit> Heres my problem: Im installing UBUNTU via alternate cd, MD5 checked out on the ISO file i downloaded, and the check CD didnt find any errors. Im at the stage in the install where you select and install software, and it keeps failing. (Im running a P4 3GHz, 1GB of ram, gefore 6800) im installing ubuntu on a seperate hard drive as well.
<Pelo> imartron, try these commands,   sudo apt-get remove nautilus --purge  and then sudo apt-get install nautilus
<Joey_Fippin> any ideas on getting device manager to start?
<Brenny> Dil, looking at a webpage right now. Netcat looks like exactly what I need. Thanks a bunch. I
<macogw> encrypt128bit: and you're sure the optical drive's in good shape?
<speeddemon8803> device manager?
<encrypt128bit> Yes
<Joey_Fippin> yeah, its supposed to be under system > administration > device manager
<Joey_Fippin> but def not there for me
<Pelo> encrypt128bit,try pre partitionning your harddrive,  make 3 partitons,   / ext3 about 10 gig ,  swap linux-swap 2 gig and /home ext3 the rest
<slugone_> sry my internet got messed up, the zlib worked, but now it says "requires openssl even though i just reinstalled it " (im trying to make wepdecrypt)
<macogw> Joey_Fippin: right click the menu and go to edit. maybe its just hidden?
<Pelo> encrypt128bit,  then use manual partitionning in the installer , select where each ofthe partition goes that will save you some formating
<imaginator> daniel733473: you might also want to install the linux-source package and then look in Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt which has a bunch of IDE options that could be useful towards getting it to be faster.
<Joey_Fippin> i just installed ubuntu, but its screwing me over in like 10 ways
<nohla> imaginator, thanks. hardly ever somebody help in ubuntu-es. Try in english is easier than find a good soul :(
<macogw> Joey_Fippin: sudo lshw will also tell you the same info
<Pelo> Joey_Fippin, just list them one at a time
<echosystm> can someone tell me how to echo the time in a terminal?
<rsk> Joey_Fippin, well an OS is like a wife...
<Joey_Fippin> not hidden
<echosystm> echo $(time) ?!
<imartron> I've tried 1) bonobo-slay.  2) reboot.  3) reinstall nautilus
<imaginator> nohla: It's tough sometimes. Perhaps you will gain experience and be able to help people in ubuntu-es :)
<imartron> I don't know how to work with LD_LIBRARY_PATH or how to find Nautilus_Shell.server
<slugone_> sry my internet got messed up, the zlib worked, but now it says "requires openssl even though i just reinstalled it " (im trying to make wepdecrypt)  ((((i have a fresh install((yesterday)) ))))
<Pelo> slugone_, make sure you ahve the -dev packages isntalled as well
<frank23> slugone_: you have libssl-dev installed?
<Joey_Fippin> pelo: list what one at a time?
<miraage> I don't get it... Does ubuntu remove old kernel versions when a new version is instaled?
<rredd4> If i install xp on my partition, will xp overwrite 7.10?
<Pelo> slugone_,  when compiling manualy always install the -dev packages of the dependencies requested
<Varanger> hi
<slugone_> i do
<imartron> my most recent action was to do the 'recommended upgrades' which included firefox and firefox-gnome... not sure what else
<miraage> It seems to, and I can't understand why it would ever do that
<Pelo> Joey_Fippin, never mind
<imartron> but it's my guess that the problem may have arisen from that
<DIL> rredd4: yes
<slugone_> well maybe its cuz im missing 1 more dependency i cant find in synaptic ill list it in a sec
<jay-oh-en> anybody here thats decent with html or kompozer or whatever program you use && gimp / photoshop want to help me make a website?
<Pelo> imartron, did you try uninstalling and relinstalling like I  suggested ?
<slugone_> here            fltk	
<speeddemon8803> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<slugone_> i cant find it
<Joey_Fippin> ok, new question: how can i get my nvidia driver to work?
<speeddemon8803> great, bots back :)
<nohla> imaginator, Your are such a hopeful guy :):):)
<rredd4> DIL even though 7.10 is on a different partition?
<Pelo> Joey_Fippin, menu > system > admin > restricted driver
<miraage> HELLO WTF
<DIL> rredd4: no
<Varanger> I have recently bought a larger hard disk for backup purposes. The new one is 500 GB and the older one is only 80GB. I am trying to backup the whole 80-gb HD to a file in the second hard disk. I have questions: What filesystem should I use and how can I make the backup & restore process?
<Pelo> miraage, what %?
<jay-oh-en> speeddemon8803, im not a bot
<miraage> Pelo: What % of what?
<speeddemon8803> was not referring to you, i was referring to ubotu
<miraage> Wow at least I'm not invisible.
<imartron> Pelo: your message got list in the rest... Trying the reinstall now
<DIL> rredd4: two separate is ok it will dual boot
<Pelo> imartron, try these commands,   sudo apt-get remove nautilus --purge  and then sudo apt-get install nautilus
<frank23> rredd4: if you install windows on a different partition than linux, it will still overwrite the MBR
<rredd4> DIL just have to redo grub
<jay-oh-en> miraage, i thought somebody would answer your question
<jay-oh-en> miraage, yes ubuntu does
<imartron> brb
<miraage> Me too. It's really a really fucking basic one.
<slugone_> <frank23> : where can i find this dependency....... fltk
<speeddemon8803> !profanity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about profanity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<miraage> jay-oh-en: So can I get back to the previous version somehow?
<speeddemon8803> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DIL> rredd4: yea, i put linux on lastt
<frank23> slugone_: libssl-dev?
<Joey_Fippin> pelo: when i try to activate it, i get this message "the software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled"
<Pelo> miraage, please try to keep this channel nice and freindlhy
<slugone_> f1tk
<frank23> slugone_: you can install it with synaptic
<speeddemon8803> I got it pelo :)
<arrrghhh> Dr_willis, well can you tell me what i'm doing that's so horribly wrong, or point me in the right direction or something?
<miraage> Pelo: Yea
<Thurin1> Joey_Fippin: You need to enable the source servers in 'software properties'
<ahorriblemess> well great, I just restarted after updating alsa drivers so I can get my headphone jack to cut off the speakers, and now I have no sound at all after a restart
<speeddemon8803> or...actually ubotu got it
<speeddemon8803> hehe
<rredd4> DIL ok, ty!
<slugone_> really i checked, hmmm ill look again
<Thurin1> Proprietary software is not turned on by default.
<nickrud> slugone_: libfltk1.1-dev (you're compiling, right?)
<Pelo> Joey_Fippin, menu > system > admin > software sources ,  check all the boxes on the first tab and the backport one on the 3rd tab, and then try again
<Joey_Fippin> thurinl: how do i do that?
<Joey_Fippin> k
<slugone_> :D yes
<miraage> How do I downgrade the kernel? I'm getting MCE with this latest one..
<Thurin1> Joey_Fippin: Pelo Just told you ;d
<imartron> Pelo: no dice on the uninstall/reinstall
<nickrud> !gutsysources > Pelo
<DJ_Danni> Hello
<DJ_Danni> I need the Command when i push ALT+F2 gksudo thang
<frank23> slugone_: you can do searches in synmaptic for the build dependancies and install the -dev package
<Pelo> nickrud, why are you telling me this ?
<nickrud> Pelo: save yourself some typing later
<Pelo> nickrud, I like my text better
<jrod> hello
<slugone_> wait i dont have that dependency in my synaptic...what source is it from
<imartron> Is there a way to identify recently installed packages?  Potentially to revert them?
<slugone_> nickrud
 * Pelo likes typing,  it keeps his fingers nimble and his weight down 
<subichan> Hello, I was given administration of an ubuntu server and I'm trying to change the contents of the web site being served.. there's a www folder that I can't access.. I'm not on that machine so I don't really remember the message, but perhaps someone can help me nonetheless here :) please
<Pelo> imartron, probably but I am not aware of it
<arrrghhh> that's awesome
<arrrghhh> thanks
<miraage> ffs :(
<DJ_Danni> nickrund do you know the gk-sudo sommand in root Borwser?
<nickrud> slugone_: it's in main,  libfltk1.1-dev  . If you can't install it, see the gutsysources link below
<nickrud> !gutsysources | slugone_
<ubotu> slugone_: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<jay-oh-en> miraage, you there still
<miraage> jay-oh-en: Ya
<DJ_Danni> nickrund do you know the gk-sudo sommand in root Borwser?
<speeddemon8803> miraage please avoid profanity and acronyms that mask profanity, thanks.
<jay-oh-en> what are you trying to do miraage
<miraage> jay-oh-en: Downgrade to a previous kernel image.
<Joey_Fippin> yeah, im not actually connected to the internet right now on my ubuntu machine.
<nickrud> DJ_Danni: say again? I didn't understand
<jay-oh-en> miraage, i dont think you can downgrade but you can use an older one i think not sure let me see
<DJ_Danni> nickrund do you know the gk-sudo command to browser as root to chance permissions?
<miraage> jay-oh-en: How? Nothing in apt-cache
<Joey_Fippin> ubuntu won't show my wireless network
<nickrud> DJ_Danni: gksudo nautilus
<DJ_Danni> ok Grate
<DJ_Danni> You are the Best;)
<Joey_Fippin> shows up np with vista
<nickrud> DJ_Danni: be very careful about what perms you change with that, you can break your system if not careful
<jgodfrey0723> hi guys
<miraage> Removing old kernels from /boot is a *REALLY* bad idea. I'd be very surprised to hear any rational reason for it.
<DJ_Danni> i know
<ahorriblemess> this sucks as soon as I get everything working I have another problem
<DJ_Danni> I am goonna chance Webserver Permissions
<jay-oh-en> miraage, hold on
<jgodfrey0723> where would i go for help with ubuntu or more specifically compiz?
<miraage> jay-oh-en: Ok
<tantric132> I need someone to PM me for some brief help with setting up partitions...
<Pelo> jgodfrey0723, here for ubuntu and #compiz for the other one
<speeddemon8803> !gparted > tantric132
<Pelo> tantric132, just give us the details here , we don'T like pm if we can avoid them
 * Pelo thinks speeddemon8803 is addicted to the bot 
<jgodfrey0723> well i'm not sure where to go but i'm having a problem installing packages for compiz, when I do I get: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jgodfrey0723>   libgnome-desktop-dev: Depends: libgnomeui-dev (>= 2.14.1-1) but it is not going to be installed
<jgodfrey0723> E: Broken packages
<Joey_Fippin> pelo: ubuntu won't recognize my network.  How can i get it to show in network manager?
<jgodfrey0723> i was just wondering if anyone know how to fix that
 * speeddemon8803 thinks some people need to chill out :)
<tantric132> Ok so here is my situation...never used Linux before in my life. big time Windows guy(XP and Vista) but its getting old
<csc``> is there a way to set networkmanager to work similar to knetworkmanager does with wifi?
<ioan> rio
 * nickrud thinks pelo is pulling speeddemon8803 's leg
<Pelo> jgodfrey0723, remove all the packages listed and then reinstall them
<tantric132> I have a 114GB ATA HD that I would like to split in two...one for Linux and one for XP
<tantric132> how do I do it?
<ripdisk_> partition magic
<jgodfrey0723> how do i do that?
<tantric132> im in GParted
<speeddemon8803> oh, im addicted to the bot, thats a known fact
<jgodfrey0723> i'm still getting use to terminal commands
<tantric132> I just need help on setting them up
<nickrud> !gutsysources | jgodfrey0723 (another bot goody)
<ubotu> jgodfrey0723 (another bot goody): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<jgodfrey0723> is there a way to uninstall everything
<miraage> jay-oh-en: Do you know should I stop waiting?
<arrummzen> tantric132, you you tried Linux in a virtual machine yet?
<ripdisk_> jgodfrey0723, you want to ger rid of windows?
<Pelo> tantric132, use gparted on the ubuntu live cd and make a 2 ext3 partitons , then delete thefirst one and install xp on the empty space
<jay-oh-en> miraage, sorry im doing alot of stuff at once
<jgodfrey0723> i completely got rid of windows
<tantric132> wait wait...ok i forgot to clarify something....
<jgodfrey0723> honestly i'm just trying to get the extra effects for compiz
<miraage> jay-oh-en: Sorry about that.
<jgodfrey0723> and can't install everything i need
<smatt454> what do you mean you cant install everything you need?
<tantric132> my HD is unallocated...im in here on the live cd...so you say make two ext3 partitions?
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: set up your sources properly first.
<Pelo> jgodfrey0723, you are told that a package is broken,  uninstall that pacakge and then reinstall it
<jay-oh-en> miraage, where do you have to downgrade to
<jay-oh-en> miraage, i mean like what version
<Anizuka> Pelo, okay, I put in the lspci. now how do I find the video card?
<mkbernard> hey all
<arrummzen> tantric132, I use cfdisk for partitioning... then mkfs.ext3 to make filesystems.
<Pelo> tantric132, yes that is what I said,  basicaly you are makeing two so there is a place older so xp does not install on the whole hdd
<jgodfrey0723> Pelo, how would I do that? sorry i'm still a linux newb :(
<BananaMon> Hello...a quick question: where do I access the list of all startup programs and scripts on Ubuntu 7.10
<BananaMon> And I don't mean System>Sessions
<Pelo> Anizuka,pastebein the resuld of lspci
<Pelo> !pastebin | Anizuka
<ubotu> Anizuka: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Joey_Fippin> pelo: should i go manual network config?
<BananaMon> Because that list is not only not exhaustive, but also not compltely function for me
<nickrud> tantric132: 3:  one for  /   (around 10gb) , one for swap (2xRam up to 2gb) one for  /home the rest
<Joey_Fippin> instead of the network manager?
<slugone_> well im getting close ;) now this is my only error when trying to ./configure (checking for MD5_Init in -lcrypto... no)
<Pelo> jgodfrey0723,  you are in gparted,  the hdd is empty I assume ,  right cclick on it and select add a partiton, then select the size and the format
<ahorriblemess> man, can someone help me with this sound issue? I updated my alsamixer and I have no sound now..
<jay-oh-en> Joey_Fippin, yeah you should do it all with gedit :]
<Pelo> jgodfrey0723,  it is fairly intuitive
<Joey_Fippin> whats the command for that?
<ahorriblemess> I enter cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec and it says no such file or directory
<tantric132> Pelo, do I make two Primary ext3?
<miraage> jay-oh-en: 2.6.21 works
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, type alsamixer in the terminal,   make sure all the sliders are up and not muted
<nickrud> slugone_: you have libssl-dev  installed?
<Pelo> tantric132, yes , for now,  then delete the first one to install xp to
<slugone_> yessir ill reinstall though
<jgodfrey0723> pelo, what does that have to do with reinstalling those packages?
<Joey_Fippin> jay-oh-en: how do i pull that off?
<Pelo> jgodfrey0723, sorry I'm doing more the one person here I may comfused my suggestion
<tantric132> Pelo, so delete the first, insert my XP disk into the drive, boot from it, install it on the remaining ext3, and then what?
<miraage> jay-oh-en: Are you stalling for time or...?
<Pelo> tantric132, no install xp on the empty space , then after that , isntall ubuntu on the ext3 partiton
<jay-oh-en> miraage, im looking on google as we speek dude...
<jgodfrey0723> Pelo,   i completely understand, you do look busy, do you know where i could go to find my answer so as not to bother you with my ultra newbiness?
<miraage> Oh, so am I.
<tantric132> Pelo, thanks!
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: does  apt-cache policy libgnomeui-dev show an installation candidate?
<slugone_> by golly i was installing openssl-dev :P
<jcg42> When trying to install new software I get the error:
<jcg42> E: Sub-process /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true returned an error code (100)
<tantric132> ill try that and return if no luck'
<jcg42> E: Failure running script /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true
<jcg42> What does that mean?
<miraage> jay-oh-en: All I can see are ways of compiling from src
<Pelo> jgodfrey0723, well if you asked more then what I told you earlier , not sure,  remove the broken package and purge it then reinstall it and try to install what ever it was again
<jay-oh-en> miraage, why not try that
<Anizuka> Pelo, 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a31 (rev 01)
<Anizuka> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<Anizuka> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<Anizuka> 00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc 4379 Serial ATA Controller (rev 80)
<Anizuka> 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
<Anizuka> 00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
<FloodBot3> Anizuka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kl4m> Hi. When I press "print screen" under the gnome desktop, can I save the picture under another format than PNG? If so, how?
<subichan> do I have to stop the webserver in ubuntu server edition to be able to access the folder to change the files?
<jay-oh-en> well Anizuka isnt gonna get help
<Pelo> sigh
<jgodfrey0723> Pelo, i got W: Unable to locate package libgnuomeui-dev.  How do I purge that file?
<slugone_> good now its just that last one you said should be in synaptic that i cant see (((configure: error: You must have fltk installed!
<slugone_> )))))
<Flannel> subichan: no
<Joey_Fippin> jay-oh-en, do you think it is a driver problem?
<Anizuka> xD
<imartron> is there some default place where I can look for a boot/error log?  Maybe I can learn more about why nautilus isn't starting
<Pelo> jgodfrey0723, you are doing this in cli ? try doing it with synaptic
<miraage> jay-oh-en: So there's no way?
<subichan> Flannel: I can't access those files though. I think the folder is locked somehow
<miraage> Other than src?!
<Anizuka> jay-oh-en, eh..
<speeddemon8803> Anizuka, using you as an example as why pastebin is good :)
<squee> Is there another way to read the cpu info besides reading /proc/cpuinfo?
<nickrud> slugone_: mine shows that it's in main (gutsy)
<Flannel> subichan: what are you trying to do?
<Joey_Fippin> how do i test to see if my wireless drivers are set up right?
<jay-oh-en> Joey_Fippin, no
<Pelo> Anizuka,  you very probabaly have an ati card,   goto menu >`system > admin > restricted driver , see if there is a driver for your card that needs installing
<frank23> imartron: there are lots of logs under /var/log/
<squee> Joey_Fippin, sudo iwlist scan
<imartron> thx
<Anizuka> speeddemon8803, im new..
<nickrud> !gutsysources | jgodfrey0723 fix your sources.
<Varanger> I have recently bought a larger hard disk for backup purposes. The new one is 500 GB and the older one is only 80GB. I am trying to backup the whole 80-gb HD to a file in the second hard disk. I have questions: What filesystem should I use and how can I make the backup & restore process?
<MasterShrek> squee, probably, but cat /proc/cpuinfo    works fine for me :)
<jay-oh-en> miraage, prolly not but im looking
<slugone_> ure right i see now that lower case l looks atlot like the number 1 on my monitor
<jgodfrey0723> Pelo, tried that, the file doesn't show up as being installed
<speeddemon8803> and im kidding :)
<ubotu> jgodfrey0723 fix your sources.: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<subichan> Flannel: I'm just double clicking on the www folder to get inside and copy files over other files, but I can't even enter it
<frank23> imartron: there might a log viewer too i don't know
<craigbass1976> I have a strange issue, not finding much in google...  I have eth0 set up as dhcp, and when tryign to restart the netowrk, I get a bunch of  SIOCSIF....: Permission denied errors.  IP stays the same, but I get no default gw, thus can't get out.
<BananaMon> guys....using Preferences>Sessions for a list of startup programs does not work for me...is there another way to manage startup programs and scripts? In more detail??
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, can u elaborate? sorry...
<tantric132> Pelo, one last question...I must install XP on the empty space before installing ubuntu on the ext3 correct?
<Pelo> !backup > Varanger check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Joey_Fippin> squee: no scan results on eth1
<Varanger> Pelo: Sorry
<miraage> maybe I can get old .debs for kernel images?
<Pelo> jgodfrey0723, are you sure you ahve the correct spelling ?
<jgodfrey0723> ubotu, did that and still no good, i'll show u the results i get when trying through synaptic
<jay-oh-en> miraage, if you have any chance it would be to look in synaptic for the kernel
<Flannel> subichan: you should be able to open it.  It should be world readable.  But, the files are all owned by www-data, your regular user wont be able to edit them
<craigbass1976> For some reason this drive have been chowned so that uid 500 owned everything.  I set it so that root owned everything except the /home/ contents, and am stuck here
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: you have a bot message above
<nickrud> Pelo: he has bad sources, that package is in main
<jay-oh-en> miraage, Just search for "linux-kernel"
<Pelo> tantric132, yes, always install windows first that way when ubuntu isntalls it sees xp and puts it in the boot menu
<Anizuka> Pelo, hey, your rightz!
<subichan> Flannel: do you think I was not given an admin account after all?
<tantric132> Pelo, so THATS why I kept getting the root system file is not defined?
<nickrud> craigbass1976: then you're gonna have problems, a lot of stuff has to be owned by other users
<Pelo> Anizuka,  I occasionnaly am
<Anizuka> Pelo, thanks
<Anizuka> xD
<Pelo> tantric132, possibly
<craigbass1976> nickrud, really... even in the folders besides /home?
<Flannel> subichan: having an admin account is an entirely independant thing.  You can type "groups" and see if you're in admin
<jgodfrey0723> Pelo, tried under synaptic, marked for installation, got an error message saying file has unresolved dependencies
<tantric132> Pelo, you the man! Thanks bro...going to do it now
<jgodfrey0723> Pelo, libgnomeui-dev:
<jgodfrey0723>  Depends: libgnome2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<jgodfrey0723>  Depends: libbonoboui2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Flannel> subichan: what does ls -al /var/ | grep www give you?
<pocketwatch> is there a modifier key i can use to scroll horizontally with my mouse wheel?
<echosystm> if i need to install the nvidia driver from console, is it just nvidia-glx?
<Pelo> jgodfrey0723, can you find those two packages in the repos ?
<BananaMon> um...so does anyone know if there are alternatives to managing startup programs than Admin>Sessions?
<jgodfrey0723> Pelo, yes
<Pelo> jgodfrey0723,  and ...
<nickrud> craigbass1976: I'm guessing you changed the owner of files like /var/run/klogd ? shouldn't be owned by root
<PriceChild> BananaMon, system > preferences > sessions ?
<jgodfrey0723> Pelo, both are unmarked, when i try to install them they come back saying unresolved dependencies, its really weird
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: it's not wierd. Have you checked software sources, made sure the first four are selected yet?
<BananaMon> PriceChild: yeah....but somehow, no matter how I edit that list, programs I have previously removed still startup and do abnormal things
<Flannel> jgodfrey0723: pastebin your sources.list, you probably have -updates but not the regular gutsy
<subichan> Flannel: I'm not on that machine and I don't really know how to use secureshell even if I was given the account info, so I'll have to go check tomorrow morning.. what should that command give me by default?
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, yes, everything checked that you said to
<PriceChild> BananaMon, probably because you've broken permissions elsewhere
<Pelo> jgodfrey0723, menu >ssystem > admin > software sources, check every box on the first tab and the backport box on the 3rd tab ,  then try again, close synaptic first
<craigbass1976> nickrud, I can't remember, but I think I never planned on using this drive again, threw it in a cent box and mounted 'er up (because the new computer is only sata, no ide ports) then chowned everything to me (500 on the cent box)
<miraage> jay-oh-en: Ok thanks
<Pelo> jgodfrey0723, and after that you are on your own , I have to get to bed, work tomorrow
<Pelo> g'night folks
<craigbass1976> nickrud, then copied config files and my own data to this new box.
<lz7> what ubufox firefox addon does?
<BananaMon> PriceChild: ah....I'm kind of a noob, do you know how I can test where that is, or what I can do about it?
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: then, apt-cache  policy libboboboui2-dev , does it say it has an installation candidate?
<Flannel> subichan: well, you're checking the permissions for that folder, its probably drwxr-xr-x  8 root root   4096 2008-01-21 13:56 www (with the date/time being different, of course)
<Hilikus> how can i check if a disk in my dvd drive is blank?
<jgodfrey0723> pelo, thanks for your help :)
<nickrud> craigbass1976: then it's not your system drive. Then you can make it anything you want. What's your intent?
<jumbers> Does anybody know how reliably Ubuntu runs on the preinstalled Dell systems?
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, E: Invalid operation libboboboui2-dev
<j_humphrey> how can i get root access in the file browser?
<subichan> Flannel: ok, thanks, i'll have to check how it is tomorrow morning. thanks for now
<craigbass1976> nickrud, but it is a system drive again.  I figured out why that box stopped working in the first place (after I bought the new box in 10-07--- Took a while to get around to it) and now I want to use it as the system drive again
<craigbass1976> nickrud, going to take a while isn't it?
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: you typed the command wrong, probably left out policy, try again
<mattsqz> fdds
<jack-desktop> how can i reset my gnome panels
<kilted1> jumbers, I just finished a dual boot configuration of XP/Ubuntu on a Dell 1.8GB system
<CoasterMaster> j_humphrey, go to the terminal and type in gksu nautilus
<Joey_Fippin> what command will tell me if my essid is hidden?
<Flannel> j_humphrey: `gksu nautilus` be VERY careful, and close it as soon as youre done with it
<pocketwatch> j_humphrey, alt_f2 gksu nautilus
<CoasterMaster> j_humphrey, yeah, and listen to what Flannel said
<BananaMon> PriceChild: any ideas?
<j_humphrey> flannel, im just trying to get some new brushes with gimp
<nickrud> craigbass1976: um, ls -l /var/run/klogd , if that's not owned by klogd/klog.pid , if that's not owned by klog you are screwed
<craigbass1976> nickrud, and it is not.
<jack-desktop> how can i reset my gnome panels
<craigbass1976> bleah
<iDivine> Anizuka, you there?
<echosystm> can anyone tell me how to install nvidia drivers without using the driver manager?
<craigbass1976> nickrud, can I change that on the fly?
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, joe@joe-desktop:~$ sudo apt-cache policy libboboboui2-dev
<jgodfrey0723> W: Unable to locate package libboboboui2-dev
<echosystm> i need to do this straight from the command line
<nickrud> craigbass1976: then you are gonna wanna reinstall. A huge, tedious process otherwise
<PriceChild> BananaMon, no sorry
<craigbass1976> nickrud, I'm wondering if it would be educational though...
<BananaMon> PriceChild: alright thanks for help anyway
<Joey_Fippin> what command will tell me if my essid is hidden?
<BananaMon> TC all
<craigbass1976> is there a way to find every file owned by a given user?
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: ok, that particular one is not in ubuntu. What are you trying to compile?
<Marupa> Is there any way to make the middle mouse button start up a 'autoscroll' in firefox?  Scrolling down 15 pages with a scroll wheel is a pain in the butt.
<Xbehave> im trying to install the cisco WTS client but it cant find libXm.so.3 !find produce alot of results, any ideas?
<Joey_Fippin> what command will tell me if my essid is hidden?
<jgodfrey0723> flannel, where is the sources.list located, i forgot i'm still newb
<Dimitree> Hello :) is there a program in which i can make boxes with signs in them and connect them ? i guess its a presentation or something but my english is not good enough to explain :)
<Xbehave> the site said it required openmotif
<craigbass1976> Marupa, I thought clicking on the scroll wheel in firefox would do that
<slugone_> OMFG you guys are the best now i can make files from source...this is the happiest day of my life (ex windows user :P) tanks maties
<Marupa> craigbass1976, it isn't.
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: I take that back, that was a typo apt-cache policy libbonoboui2-dev
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, basically i'm just trying to get the advanced compiz settings, and in order to do that i need those two files and don't know why they say they have dependencies
<slugone_> ccsm?
<Joey_Fippin> simple question guys: what command will tell me if my essid is hidden?
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: why not just install  compizconfig-settings-manager ? You not on gutsy?
<slugone_> joey check your router
<Xbehave> Joey_Fippin: depends what tools you have
<nickrud> craigbass1976: probably, but it's not something I'd want to spend time doing
<Joey_Fippin> check it for what
<slugone_> login to router for essid info
<Joey_Fippin> i can connect on my wireless xp machine
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, i have it, im on gutsy 7.10 but i want the extra settings like snow
<Joey_Fippin> ok i gotcha
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: ok.
<slugone_> 192.0.0.168 or whatever it is for ure specific router
<slugone_> then ucan endable diable it
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723:   put a copy of /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<pocketwatch> craigbass1976, find / -depth -type f -user name
<nickrud> pocketwatch: the problem is, the user's are all set to root, he needs to find out what they need to be :)
<pocketwatch> nickrud, oh, missed the "should be" part :P
<craigbass1976> nickrud, I can run that command on my good box to get an idea of what's scerwed on my bad one, right?
<nickrud> craigbass1976: yup
<craigbass1976> nickrud, just going through /etc/passwd and running th command for every user in there
<nickrud> craigbass1976: for every user in /etc/passwd
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55558/
<nickrud> craigbass1976: and don't forget to do that for /etc/group as well
<Joey_Fippin> ok, my ssid is enabled
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: ok, your sources are good.  Copy and paste this command, don't type it:    apt-cache policy libbonoboui2-dev
<exneo> sup I use elisa and want more stations I've downloaded the files how do I add them
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, libbonoboui2-dev:
<jgodfrey0723>   Installed: (none)
<jgodfrey0723>   Candidate: 2.20.0-0ubuntu1
<jgodfrey0723>   Version table:
<jgodfrey0723>      2.20.0-0ubuntu1 0
<jgodfrey0723>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<FloodBot3> jgodfrey0723: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jgodfrey0723> woops
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: then you have it. try installing that one itself
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, what one do u mean?
<exneo> anybody know how to add radio stations to elisa
<exneo> or use another media playe
<exneo> r
<pocketdrummer> When I'm setting up network settings, is the domain like the WorkGroup in windows?
<pocketwatch> exneo, i've only used rythmbox and it's pretty straight forward in there
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: I have a feeling that some of the automatix or tuxfamily stuff is your problem. Try disabling them, and running   sudo apt-get update  and then the install you want. Any packages from them you already have won't be removed
<phuzion> how do i forcibly disconnect a user?
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, i don't need the file libbonoboui2-dev i need libgnomeui-dev
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, and libgnome-desktop-dev
<speedhunt3r> how do I add avant to services that run at startup?
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: then do apt-cache policy for that one. See if the candidate is from one of those other repos.
<Anizuka> Pelo, it say the composite extention is not available for the visual effects
<momal> Hey I am having trouble getting audio working after few package updates the other day here is the info on my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=692884
<jgodfrey0723> joe@joe-desktop:~$ apt-cache policy libgnomeui-dev
<jgodfrey0723> libgnomeui-dev:
<jgodfrey0723> Installed: (none)
<jgodfrey0723>   Candidate: 2.20.1.1-0ubuntu1
<jgodfrey0723>   Version table:
<jgodfrey0723>      2.20.1.1-0ubuntu1 0
<jgodfrey0723>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/main Packages
<jgodfrey0723>      2.20.0-0ubuntu1 0
<jgodfrey0723>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<exneo> hey right quick how do i upgrade elisa
<exneo> as in command
<speedhunt3r> nevermind, solved it.
<kennypu> hihi, can any one help me to install a wifi driver?
<exneo> sudo apt-get update elisa
<exneo> righgt
<exneo> sure u try ndswrapper
<exneo> kennypu seriously log out and rename yourselm
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: please do not paste here
<kennypu> howcome?
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, sorry im still a newb :(
<speedhunt3r> jgodfrey0723, use the pastebin...i forgot the address...
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: now,   sudo apt-get install libgnome-desktop-dev , and put the complete output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kennypu> anyways, i need help with installing a wifi driver. all the cd gave was a tar.gz with some source in it
<arrummzen> kennypu, odds are ubuntu has a precompiled driver module for it.
<arrummzen> kennypu, what is the card called?
<pocketdrummer> Can anyone tell me how to set up samba?
<kennypu> its a usb, but, wifimax, specifically zydas 1211b
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55559/, still doing it :(
<speedhunt3r> hey I'm trying to remember the name of the application that displays the system cpu usage/mem / swap etc on your desktop...any idea what the name of the app is/
<lymeca> Does anyone know if an RSS aggregator can be added to DirectConnect?
<Anizuka> can someone help? when I try to use extra on appearance it says the composite extension is not available.
<Brenny> pocketdrummer, System -> Administration -> Shared Folders, as a start
<speedhunt3r> Anizuka, install your restricted drivers
<x1bncwn> is it possible to do a HD install of ubuntu?
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: now try installing libgnomeui-dev
<Brenny> x1bncwn, yep, just choose the 'install' icon on the desktop from the LiveCD
<x1bncwn> Brenny: not that kind of HD install, i mean install -from- the HD as opposed to the livecd
<x1bncwn> is there a way to boot the livecd image on drive
<frank23> lymeca: what do you mean? are there rss feeds for files on direct connect?
<nickrud> !install | x1bncwn I think a method or two are listed here
<ubotu> x1bncwn I think a method or two are listed here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Anizuka> speedhunt3r, they are. both the ATI and HTL are in use
<pocketdrummer> Brenny: Does anything have to be installed on windows to get samba to work?
<Brenny> x1bncwn, ohhh, alright. What kind of HD? USB or IDE/SATA on another machine?
<WorkingOnWise> I broke my panels in Gnome. Both are gone. how can I get them back? or clear the setings for them and get the defaults back. I can get into a terminal so thats how I start apps
<x1bncwn> IDE or USB
<speedhunt3r> Anizuka, what video card are you using?
<imartron> if I wanted to find the file "Nautilus_Shell.server" from the command line, is "locate -r 'Nautilus_Shell.server'" the proper command?
<Brenny> pocketdrummer, nope. Windows has all the shared stuff installed automatically. Just make sure both computers are in the same workgroup
<nickrud> !resetpanels | WorkingOnWise
<ubotu> WorkingOnWise: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<kennypu> arummzen, so just see if there is a precompiled module for it?
<Anizuka> speedhunt3r, ATI
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, would i use sudo apt-get libgnomeui-dev
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, forgot the command sorry
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: sudo apt-get install , just like before
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: a little trick:   press  ctl-r  then type apt-get , it searches backwards for you and you can edit the line. Saves typing, helps you remember commands
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: um...I cant use the consoles because I also have a yet to be solved video driver problem. will that command work from a gnome terminal?
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise: yes
<speedhunt3r> Anizuka, type glxinfo | grep rendering in terminal what does it say?
<WorkingOnWise> nick
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, sweet tip! here's what it came up with:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55560/
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: thanks
<seig> hello
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: ok, definitely disable those extra repos of yours, and run   sudo apt-get update
<craigbass1976> nickrud, cross your fingers for me...  There really weren
<craigbass1976> 't too many
<pocketdrummer> Brenny: I see the workgroup there, but when I click on it, it says "The folder contents could not be displayed"
<Anizuka> Usage: glxinfo [-v] [-t] [-h] [-i] [-b] [-display <dname>]
<Anizuka>         -v: Print visuals info in verbose form.
<Anizuka>         -t: Print verbose table.
<Anizuka>         -display <dname>: Print GLX visuals on specified server.
<Anizuka>         -h: This information.
<Anizuka>         -i: Force an indirect rendering context.
<FloodBot3> Anizuka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, what is the command to get to sources.list
<Brenny> pocketdrummer, I find sometimes for network changes to take effect I have to reboot the machines I want to interact. That and Ubuntu will be able to see Windows, but if Ubuntu is in EXT3/2, Windows wont be able to see Ubuntu.
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, nm i remember
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: sudoedit .. ok
<speedhunt3r> Anizuka, you should type " glxinfo | grep rendering " everything inside the quotes in terminal.
<Anizuka> speedhunt3r, dude, I havent the slightest idea how to work that pastebin thing
<danielski_pl> thanx to the awesome ppl on this irc chat, im never switching back to microsuck's dirty windows.
<Anizuka> xD
<speedhunt3r> Anizuka, just go to the URL, paste your stuff..and send us the link after you hit paste.
<Anizuka> oh
<Anizuka> ok
<Stepa1> I like the use of the PDF printer, but how can i change the directory of where the files end up?
<SupaFly> hey with the crystal window decorator on kubuntu gutsy, my window borders dissaperard, how do i get them back?
<pocketdrummer> Brenny: So, if I wanted to print from the windows computer, I wouldn't be able to because I'm using EXT3?
<iDivine> Anizuka, keeng chee chow?
<Anizuka> idivine, ?
<iDivine> Anizuka, ;P
<Anizuka> idivine, ok..
<iDivine> Anizuka, What did they tell you to paste..
<Brenny> pocketdrummer, I couldn't tell you for sure if printing would work or not. I would say printer sharing would work, but filesharing from a Windows machine to a hard drive formatted in EXT2/3 won't happen
<frank23> SupaFly: kwin --replace &   and you'll use kwin again
<Anizuka> idivine, well I dont know how to copy
<Dr_Willis> pocketdrummer,  what are you trying to do excatly?
<MrPiracy> is there a way to apply emerald themes without loggin out?
<frank23> SupaFly: sorry i assumed kde
<nickrud> MrPiracy:   alt-f2  emerald --replace
<Boden> hi everyone, i just have one real quick and simple question. how do i add/remove the amount of workspaces?
<iDivine> Anizuka, It can be a hassle at times, But just try ex: Right clicking, Middle mouse button, Or CTRL + C.
<Dr_Willis> with samba it dosent matter what filesystem the shares are on - as long as you set them up right.
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55561/
<echosystm> anyone know how to enable a framebuffer console in ubuntu?
<MrPiracy> nickrud: hmmm no way to apply it as i click it on emerlad settings?
<Dr_Willis> MrPiracy,  i just use the emerald theme manager tool and click on the theme to use.
<astro76> pocketdrummer: filesystem type has nothing to do with sharing over the netwrok..
<pocketdrummer> Dr_Willis: Well, I have a computer in another room that has the printer. It is using Windows XP Home. I would like to be able to network these two together so I can't print from this computer.
<SupaFly> yup kde is correct frank, cheers
<nickrud> MrPiracy: never found one myself
<Stepa1> How can i change the location of where the files end up with PDF file generator?
<danielski_pl> how do i kill update manager using comand line?
<Dr_Willis> pocketdrummer,  cups handles the printing shareing. samba handles the folder shares.. I do just what you are talking about all the time.
<iDivine> Recently, I've been trying to boot into my windows, but it's unsuccessful because I'm greeted with the error 'Disk Read Error, Press CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart.' But I can boot into ubuntu, and access my windows folders, any help?
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: that looks good, it's all ubuntu sources. Try installing again
<zelrikriando> hey nickrud
<nickrud> zelrikriando: good evening
<Brenny> pocketdrummer, alright, I'm wrong then. Disregard me. But yeah, Samba is for files, cups for printer.
<Dr_Willis> pocketdrummer,  share the printer under windows, then use the cups admin tool to add the printer to the linux box's printers lists
<bad_cables> is there anyone in here that has the small fonts problem with xfce?
<SupaFly> sorry frank, was that kwin --replace& or kwin --replace &
<toresn> i'm thinking of buying a thinkpad x61 ... does
<pocketdrummer> Dr_Willis: How do I use Cups? I've never heard of it
<Boden> can anyone please tell me how to change the amount of workspaces i have?
<SupaFly> and it didnt bring back the window borders btw
<iDivine> Boden, Have you tried right clicking them?
<Dr_Willis> pocketdrummer,  if you have ever printed on a linux box.. then you are using cups.,
<bad_cables> if so, i have the link to fix the small fonts issue in my bookmark folder if you need it...
<Anizuka> speedhunt3r, if its too much to ask, could you put that in a copy format :P
<Brenny> Dr_Willis, I think he wants to go backwards though, and print from a windows box to a ubuntu box that has the printer installed locally. Is that any different?
<frank23> SupaFly: actually you can do alt-f2 and run  kwin --replace
<Stepa1> How can i change the location of where the files end up with PDF file generator?
<Mannequin> is there a wat to easily kill a process by name from terminal?
<Dr_Willis> pocketdrummer,  you use the gnome printer config tool.. add the windows shared printer.
<toresn> i'm thinking of buying a thinkpad x61 ... does the intel gma x3100 run well in ubuntu?
<Boden> iDivine i have, and i think it just gives me options for the toolbar
<Dr_Willis> Brenny,  sharing a printer on a linxu box to a windows machine is just as easy. :)
<iDivine> Boden, Try right clicking them, and click preferences, once you do that, a box should pop up, telling you how many you want ;).
<astro76> Mannequin: killall and pkill
<toresn> and more general ... does ubuntu work well with the thinkpad x61?
<danielski_pl> !updatemanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updatemanager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<speedhunt3r> Anizuka, sorry? put what in copy format? didn't understand you.
<Boden> idivine, oh, ha ha, thank you. i knew it'd be easy.
<nohla> #ubuntu-es
<Dr_Willis> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<danielski_pl> how do i kill update manager using comand line?
<iDivine> Boden, No problem ;)
<MrPiracy> nickrud: in this video the guy does it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyhFeopmjmU
<Anizuka> speedhunt3r, the code you wanted me to put into the terminal =P
<Brenny> Dr_Willis, I never expected it to be so easy. If only my bluetooth headset would connect as easily as a printer :P
<nickrud> MrPiracy: like I said, none that I've found
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, nogo still doing it
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, i'm stumped
<iDivine> Anizuka, Code = Command for now on ;D
<Anizuka> xD
<Dr_Willis> Brenny,  bluetooth is a whole nother fiasco in many ways. :)
<speedhunt3r> Anizuka, glxinfo | grep rendering <--- this
<Anizuka> yeah
<Dr_Willis> bye all...
<iDivine> Anizuka, You can learn A LOT from reading people's problem and reading how to solve it ;).
<MrPiracy> nickrud: ok, thanx
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: as am I, since I can install it here
<SupaFly> Hmm, i tried restarting X as well, but the window borders still havent come back
<iDivine> Recently, I've been trying to boot into my windows, but it's unsuccessful because I'm greeted with the error 'Disk Read Error, Press CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart.' But I can boot into ubuntu, and access my windows folders, any help?
<stealthy> could anyone please recommend a tool to burn or convert clonecd images?
<iDivine> stealthy, For Ubuntu?
<stealthy> *buntu
<Tazbobu> Trying to setup gigabit network.. i've tried a bunch of different settings, I can't seem to get my LAN to function over ethernet.. it always wants to go over wireless.. anybody know how to setup properly from a windows machine to ubuntu machine?  I tried a couple tutorials and they didn't work.
<stealthy> Xubuntu preferably
<Brenny> iDivine, sounds like something in the GRUB entry for Windows is messed up.
<iDivine> stealthy, Have you tried looking in the Synaptic?
<stealthy> Would prefer to not have to apt-get half of gnome to accomplish this
<iDivine> Benny, How would I fix it?...
<stealthy> iDivine, not past k3b
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, i'm trying to install using this tutorial: http://www.moveurself.info/index.php?option=com_fireboard&Itemid=32&id=5&catid=12&func=fb_pdf
<iDivine> stealthy, Then I don't know, sorry ;(
<unomeasjon> FrmMain.TxtSend.Text = "Adproduction" & "Pets" & "nl" & "a0 pet2" & "Croc040b99105" & "0"
<iDivine> stealthy, I'm using Gnome. ;D
<unomeasjon> Why isnt that working.
<Anizuka> speedhunt3r, how do you do that line thingy between glxinfo and grep? =P
<pocketdrummer> Dr_Willis: Ok, I found where I'm supposed to be, but it doesn't see the printer. It shows the computer the printer is connected to, but doesn't find the printer.
<iDivine> Anizuka, Shift and the slash button above eneter
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, when i run the sudo command to get all the files it will start running and then abort i'll paste it
<mjw-> Anizuka it's the pipe...probably above your enter key
<zelrikriando> nickrud: what s up?
<Brenny> iDivine, could be any number of things. You know your setup better than I do. Try snooping around your /boot/grub/menu.lst file and make sure HDD references are correct. I find periodic updates screw with GRUB.
<Anizuka> oh
<Anizuka> ooohhh
<Anizuka> ok
<frank23> stealthy i think its ccd2iso
<Anizuka> thanks
<iDivine> Brenny, Do you have any Links/Resources I could look into?
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55562/
<Stepa1> Can the location of the PDF printer output be changed?
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: don't know what to say. It's possible you installed some conflicting package from the other repos already
<iDivine> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, so we did make progress just don't know where to go
<Brenny> iDivine, I'll look. In the meantime...
<Brenny> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, i was thinking that too
<speedhunt3r> Anizuka, just copy it...and paste it in terminal like Shift+Ctrl+V or if you want to know how to make that thing, which is called a pipe...just use Shift+\
<SpookyET> I'm running kernel 2.6.24
<pocketdrummer> Looks like Dr_Willis left. Does anyone know how to fix this? The shared computer comes up, but the printer does not.
<arpan> hi, my CD drive on my PC has stopped working, and i want to reinstall Ubuntu. I was wondering if it would be possible to install it off my pen drive
<Anizuka> speedhunt3r, got it: direct rendering: Yes
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723: when you say yes, that's when it fails?
<iDivine> Anizuka, ALMOST THERE ;)
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, yup
<arpan> my motherboard seems to support booting of usb devices (hdd, fdd, cd) and I do have a 1 GB pen drive
<speedhunt3r> Anizuka,  what's your video card's model? ATI what?
<jgodfrey0723> nickrud, should i delete all those packages?
<Anizuka> speedhunt3r, uhh..
<arpan> can anyone suggest me a way of doing it?
<SupaFly> Anyone know how to get window borders back(they dissapeared) for crystal on kubuntu?
<nickrud> jgodfrey0723:  sudo apt-get autoremove , sure. Not necessary, but nice
<SupaFly> i tried kwin --replace, didnt help
<frank23> arpan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Joey_Fippin> ok, this is getting ridiculous
<Anizuka> speedhunt3r, accelerated graphics designer?
<mjw-> Anizuka try   lspci | grep -i ati
<Joey_Fippin> why can't i get on my wireless network?
<tom___> Can somebody tell me about the vmsplice local root exploit?
<speedhunt3r> Anizuka,  and make sure under System> Admin > Restricted Drivers manager your driver is "in use" and ticked.
<ahorriblemess> how do I copy and paste stuff to avoid flooding? I'd like some help with something
<ahorriblemess> things are falling apart over here
<mjw-> !pastebin | ahorriblemess
<ahorriblemess> thanks
<ubotu> ahorriblemess: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arpan> thanks frank23
<tom___> Where's the fix for the Local Root Exploit?
<anathematic> does anyone know how i coudl get the hostname of a computer on a LAN based on the ip?
<tisdal> !admin
<ubotu> Meddle not in the affairs of sysadmins for they are mysterious and quick to anger.
<tisdal> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<iDivine> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Anizuka> speedhunt3r, ticked as in use?
<Stepa1> How can i change the location of where the files end up with PDF file generator?
<speedhunt3r> Anizuka, yeah..
<nickrud> hahahahahhahahah
<danielski_pl> [Q] how do i kill update manager using Terminal?
<Anizuka> speedhunt3r, yeah, theyre in use
<theAtom> how can i upgrade 7.10 to latest ubuntu?
<speedhunt3r> Anizuka, and it's enabled?
<nickrud> daniel733473: sudo killall update-manager
<Anizuka> speedhunt3r, yeah
<speedhunt3r> theAtom, 7.10 is latest at the moment...wait till april for next release.
<nickrud> !hardy | theAtom
<ubotu> theAtom: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<theAtom> nickrud, any idea?
<astro76> theAtom: 7.10 is latest
<riotkittie> theAtom: 7.10 is the latest stable release
<frank23> theAtom: 7.10 is the latest ubuntu release
<nickrud> theAtom: see the factoid above
<Tazbobu> Anybody know how to get LAN to share only over ethernet instead of Wireless?
<theAtom> but can i upgrade to beta Hardy Heron?
<visualdeception> does any1 have the location for rss feed plugin for evolution?? The link on evolutions webpage is dead
<nickrud> theAtom: ask on #ubuntu+1
<theAtom> ok
<egc> this is probably obvious, but how can i get a home folder icon on my desktop?
<danielski_pl> [Q] how do i kill update manager using Terminal?
<ahorriblemess> ok I've lost my sound, I updated System76, rebooted, nothing is working. I tried going into update manager and package manager, i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55563/plain/
<tom___> Is there a fix yet for the vmsplice exploit?
<ahorriblemess> then I just realized I blindly followed forum posts and got the system76 driver, and I don't have a system76
<nickrud> tom___: it's in the kernel tree, a release is coming
<ahorriblemess> so... first step IO'd like to take is removing that system76 update haha
<riotkittie> errr. is there some way to see what upgrades are available? via the  CLI?
<frank23> ahorriblemess: heh I was just thinking if you a system76 computer you're in good hands
<moumny> hi
<ahorriblemess> i've been searching the forums and trying to fix this for hours
<danielski_pl> !killupdatemanager
<moumny> whats the best bitorrent client please
<hsystemV2> danielski_pl,  open terminal, write: ps -ef|grep YOUR_USER   press enter, search for the process and then do a sudo kill to that process (ex: kill 4567). In the list search for the PID of the process.
<visualdeception> moumny: deluge imo
<ahorriblemess> i updated Alsa and now my soundcard isn't being read at all
<Anizuka> speedhunt3r, do you know whats wrong?
<speedhunt3r> Anizuka, is your video card a Radeon 9 series or X series?
<ahorriblemess> !killupdatemanager
<egc> moumny: +1 for deluge
<witepa> Is it possible to install Ubuntu, Gutsy or Dapper Drake, onto a PowerBook G3 via target disk mode (it's cd drive is broken, and I do not have access to an external drive)?
<Anizuka> speedhunt3r, uhhh... how can I find out?
<witepa> target disk mode via firewire*
<moumny> ok thank you
<egc> np
<visualdeception> np
<moumny> whats better than transmission
<ahorriblemess> anyway, so how do I get my signatures verified
<visualdeception> ahorriblemess: another option is install htop...then find the update manager
<danielski_pl> hsystemV2: thanx for your help, problem solved
<ahorriblemess> htop?
<Tazbobu> Does anyone know anything about networking here?
<hsystemV2> nice.
<visualdeception> ahorriblemess: yes, do sudo aptitude install htop
<visualdeception> runs in command line
<visualdeception> very nice
<astro76> !anyone | Tazbobu
<ubotu> Tazbobu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pocketwatch> how can i "mount" an iso to act as a virtual drive?
<speedhunt3r> Anizuka, go to system> prefernces > Hardware Manager
<ahorriblemess> visualdeception: ok I did that... what did that do?
<frank23> !mountiso
<visualdeception> ahor
<egc> is there some kind of write-up describing how ubuntu packages split up packages into the binary and dev pkgs?
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<winnerrlz93> hey i installed ubuntu and whenever i try to boot it i get a busybox command thing?
<visualdeception> ahorriblemess: now type in htop
<pocketwatch> thanks frank23
<ahorriblemess> ok
<ahorriblemess> did that
<speedhunt3r> Anizuka, or Hardware information...sorry.
<visualdeception> ahorriblemess: and search for the update manager, click f9 and kill
<ahorriblemess> what does that do exactly
<speedhunt3r> Anizuka, and scroll down on the left side and look for your Video card model.
<Anizuka> speedhunt3r, its good. okay, what now?
<egc> i.e., can you download project sources from synaptic?
<winnerrlz93> hey i installed ubuntu and whenever i try to boot it i get a busybox command thing?
<visualdeception> basically runs the same command that was told above....only sort of graphically...if you call it that
<astro76> egc: dev packages and source packages are a separate thing
<egc> astro76: right, i
<ahorriblemess> visualdeception: I searched and it's not there
<egc> oops
<winnerrlz93> any1 have any suggestions?
<ahorriblemess> visualdeception: oh wait there's "update-notifier" is that it?
<egc> astro76: right, i'm interested in a write-up describing the convention
<astro76> egc: apt-get source packagename will download the source package to the current directory
<visualdeception> yes i believe so
<Anizuka> speedhunt3r, what am I looking for? ;P
<astro76> !packaging | egc
<ubotu> egc: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<iskin> Is there a way to take a screenshot of a VTerm? Print screen does not seem to be doing the tick.
<egc> astro76: cool
<egc> thx
<hacked`> guys, i have a Dell Latitude D800 laptop with a geforce 4200 Go in it. I have 7.10 install running on it and would like to enable desktop effects... whenever i try to do it from appearances it says 'desktop effects cannot be enabled' the ubuntu help says this is because the graphics card does not support desktop effects, but i have heard d800's running desktop effects
<hacked`> i have the nvidia driver loaded
<j_humphrey> hacked, go to xorg.conf
<speedhunt3r> Anizuka, look for  ATI something
<hacked`> when i go to system - administration - restricted drivers manager, its enabled and in use
<winnerrlz93> can any1 help me?
<hacked`> j_humphrey, theres nothing in there for me
<iratsu__> if i have a wireless card, can i use it to provide internet access to another laptop?
<Mannequin> anyone knows how to set mail/exim? I'm trying to get a daemon sending an e-mail to a GMail address
<j_humphrey> hacked, theres nothing in xorg.conf? o.O
<Mannequin> the e-mail is being sent, but bounced by GMail
<egc> hacked`: i think there are certain cards that get blacklisted
<egc> hacked`: if you can find out how to modify the blacklist, you can workaround it
<hacked`> j_humphrey, for me there isnt, i already am using nvidia
<ahorriblemess> i have to rebot
<Mannequin> I get this e-mail: "The IP you're using to send email is not authorized to send email directly to our servers. Please use the SMTP relay at your service provider instead"
<hacked`> egc, why would i be blacklisted, i didnt do anything
<winnerrlz93> can any1 help me with something plz
<speedhunt3r> Anizuka, try this link, it should help you better than me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or ask other people because I need to go to class now... sorry. That link is very helpful
<egc> hacked`: not you, the video card you have in your laptop
<egc> i.e., there's a list of cards known not to work well
<speedhunt3r> hacked`, hahaha 'why would i be blacklisted'
<Anizuka> speedhunt3r, thanks though
<egc> but if you want to sidestep that, you may be able to by changing the list
<winnerrlz93> will some1 plz help me plz!!!!
<bladezor> Would anyone happen to know where to find the library check/
<bladezor> "ld: cannot find -lmcheck"
<astro76> !please | winnerrlz93
<ubotu> winnerrlz93: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<danielski_pl> i have a problem all my desktop icons look like/have changed to a "note icon" and all my mp3s have a sprocket rather then a music symbol
<hsystemV2> I ve got a question about the licenses and distributiong my own version of ubuntu.
<astro76> hsystemV2: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<winnerrlz93> !patinece
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patinece - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mannequin> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<winnerrlz93> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hacked`> egc, it didnt do anything either, why would someone blacklist a video card, doesnt make any sense to me, and furthermore, like i said earlier, i am using the nvidia driver
<Anizuka> can someone help me? when I tried the extra preference on the visual effects, it says "the Composite extension is not available"
<astro76> hacked`: not someone, Ubuntu blacklists video cards known to have significant problems with compiz
<fitztrev> What's the name of the file sharing program?
<egc> heh
<astro76> winnerrlz93: that busybox message can have many causes typically hardware related, I would try the alternate cd as a first step though
<hacked``> egc, it didnt do anything either, why would someone blacklist a video card, doesnt make any sense to me, and furthermore, like i said earlier, i am using the nvidia driver
<egc> yeah i saw that the first time
<Brenny> fitztrev, Do you mean Samba?
<fitztrev> Brenny: no I mean p2p
<winnerrlz93> hey i installed ubuntu and whenever i try to boot it i get a busybox command thing?
<Brenny> fitztrev, there's a lot out there, but i don't really want to name them in here. You can type in 'P2P' under Add/Remove
<heartsblood> is there a way to track exactly how much bandwidth is being used by each process?
<CARRESS> Hi, I really need some help with installing Ubuntu. I have installed windows xp, and was able to partition my HD. Now in ubuntu, i think i see 2 partitions, and in windows, I see 1 C drive at 58GB, and unallocated space at 53GB.  am trying to install ubuntu now, and I'm not sure what to do. It's asking me to partition the disk, but I've already done that, and it seems to see tht it's partitioned b/c the slider for 'new partition size' is
<Brenny> fitztrev, a lot of them connect to the same network, the gnutella network.
<egc> heartsblood: i'm curious about that too
<CARRESS> The secon partition says free space, nothing for type and mount point, uncheckable Format box, 57116mb as size, and no used space.
<egc> heartsblood: i think there was something like 'top' for the network
<fitztrev> Brenny: ok thank you
<egc> i never followed thru on it
<heartsblood> hm
<CARRESS> I'm thinking I need to create a new partition within the free space..actually create 3 partitions...but I'm utterly lost at this point.
<frank23> fitztrev: what p2p network do you want to connect to?
<stonewolf> hi every1
<j_humphrey> carress, i wouldnt partition the windows partition with linux,do it with windows, (this assuming you want to dual boot)
<CARRESS> I can't seem to find my situation in any documentation, and I have read a bunch of stuff in the last few days...  Is anyone willing to do some hand-holding??
<Tazbobu> I am having trouble with SMB network over ethernet... anybody out there have one setup that can give me pointers?
<fitztrev> frank23: no idea
<winnerrlz93> any1 know anything about busybox error?
<Anizuka> can someone help? when I try to click extra for the visual effects, it always says that the composite extention is not available.
<stonewolf> can any of u help me out with a guide about how to install ubuntu and have the windows on my hdd too?
<mynyml> i had a keyboard shortcut to toggle pidgin's list open/close, but can't remember how I did it; does anyone know?
<j_humphrey> carress, you still need help?
<CARRESS> j_humphrey, it's already partitioned into two pieces..so I need to make the pther partitions in windows too?? what about the types...I read somewhere about using fat32 and ext3, but I can't find that document again...
<jumbers> What program(s) are available for Ubuntu to extract audio and video from FLV files?
<witepa> Is it possible to install Ubuntu, Gutsy or Dapper Drake, onto a PowerBook G3 via firewire 400 target disk mode (it's cd drive is broken, and I do not have access to an external drive)?
<gaovi> i can't install my video card(ati x300/500)
<mphill> Tazbobu: what problem are you having?
<frank23> fitztrev: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/P2PHowTo
<geekworx> a
<geekworx> 123
<egc> astro76: is there a developer's guide for ubuntu users or something to that effect?
<WAudette> I have a dual booting system running Umbuntu 7.10 on it with Vista.  Both on separate drives. Umbuntu runs great and I enjoy using it.  I still use Vista more though and under the current configuration it boots up by default into Umbuntu instead of Vista.  I think I have to change the master boot record but I don't know how to default to the vista option.  Is there a how to on this.  I...
<heartsblood> every once in awhile i'll spot the netgraph of system monitor uploading around 680KBps and I have no idea what application is using that much bandwidth.
<WAudette> ...imagine it'd be easier to do it under the Umbuntu OS.
<astro76> !wiki | egc this is a good place to start
<ubotu> egc this is a good place to start: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Tazbobu> mphill: I can't get the machines to see each other over ethernet.. they can see each other fine over wireless
<iratsu__> if i have a wireless card, how can i use it to provide internet access to another laptop?
<egc> astro76: gracias!
<WAudette> Grub I believe is the boot loader.
<frank23> WAudette: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<ubud> any software can convert real, wmv into mp4 video format?
<hsystemV2> egc, spanish uh.
<egc> hsystemV2: that one's easy tho
<egc> ;)
<heartsblood> ubud: are you looking for ipod spec mp4?
<hsystemV2> egc, correcto.
<WAudette> frank23: Thanks.  I was having a hard time finding specifics via google.   Wasn't using the correct search words I suppose.
<russ> ubud try the perl audio converter
<CARRESS> Is anyone able to give me lots of help w/ an installation of ubuntu?
<ubud> heartsblood: want to convert rmv and windows wmv into mp4 video
<frank23> WAudette: always look in help.ubuntu.com first
<russ> ubud I think it also handles video formats
<mjw-> !justask CARRESS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about justask carress - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mjw-> !justask | CARRESS
<ubotu> CARRESS: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<heartsblood> ubud: mencoder is prolly your best bet if you don't need or want bframes
<WAudette> frank23: Most helpful.
<papuccino1> how can i identify myself?!
<papuccino1> What's the commoand
<hotmonkeyluv> how do i set up Xchat to automatically /smg nickserv *mypwd* when I enter a channel?
<papuccino1> command.
<ubud> thanks
<frank23> WAudette: np
<CARRESS> mjw- I posted the question already, but the only person who responded has disappeared.... it's really long and I don't want to flood..
<hsystemV2> papuccino1: /msg NickServ IDENTIFY password       if not registered:   /msg NickServ REGISTER password
<CARRESS> I'm stuck installing ubuntu onto a partition, and I need some handholding
<papuccino1> thanks for the help hsystem
<dover> i just rebooted and now for some reason my monitor cant display my resolution
<Djpenguin> Im installing Ubuntu Gutsy on my new PC, and Id like to do a manual partition. What formats and how big must each one be?
<dover> how can i go and change the resolution without being able to actually load ubuntu?
<Djpenguin> I know there must be some kind of swap
<puff> Anybody using gutsy on a thinkpad t43p and want to give me some help on suspend and the ATI drivers?
<akorn> Does anybody know how i can get applets to work in firefox, such as partypoker's online applet?
<linuxd0g> omg, i cant get my nvidia 5500 pci (256 vid ram) working for the life of me.  can anyone help?  I disable onboard video, and enable pci.....it starts to boot off the cd, but then stops loading completley at the splash screen.
<puff> Djpenguin: This is generally a topic of much discussion as to which is best.
<hsystemV2> Djpenguin, swap must be the double of your ram. But if you have 2gb of ram, dont do a 4gb swap, with 1gb is ok.
<Brenny> dover, you can edit the xorg.conf from terminal, or from an editor on a LiveCD if it's that bad. Edit out all the resolutions you don't want, keeping the one you do.
<node> exp0sed
<mjw-> linuxd0g have you let it sit for a little while, sometimes it takes a little bit
<moparfan90> im thinking of going back to ubuntu. and i have a dell 1521. does anyone know if they fixed the audio yet?
<linuxd0g> yes
<linuxd0g> I let it sit for like 1/2 hr
<dover> im trying ubuntu for the first time, whats the terminal exactly, is it when you boot in recovery mode?
<egc> i'm outties like a bellybutton
<astro76> !terminal | dover
<ubotu> dover: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<puff> Djpenguin: I've never gotten a definitive answer, but:  1) some folks (fairly knowledgable IIRC) recommended using LVM so I could resize partitions later. 2) Of course you need swap, see hsystemV2's advice, 3) In retrospect, I kinda wish I'd at least had a separate physical partition for /usr, so I could do a clean reinstall without having to worry about backing up user files.
<dover> ok so its that DOS looking thing
<linuxd0g> heh
<linuxd0g> yea
<bladezor> Would anyone happen to know where to find the library "check"
<bladezor> "ld: cannot find -lmcheck"
<Djpenguin> hsystemV2: I have 2GB of RAM, so I should make a 1GB swap? Also, what format for the main partition... is it ext3?
<astro76> dover: yes but please never call it that again ;)
<dover> lol
<linuxd0g> konsole is a good gui and u can make it look sweet
<Brenny> dover, yeah. Basically. You could also try running 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' in  terminal. That's a bit more straightforward.
<puff> bladezor: I usually google on the error message to see if anyboy else has run into the same problem.
<linuxd0g> dos=evil
<cocox_> how can i see which process or proccesses are using /dev/dsp ??????? i tried ps aux | grep dsp .... lsmod | grep dsp ........ but still withour results...
<rawbutt> hello..
<bladezor> puff, I tried that
<rawbutt> hi im looking for some help n google is sorta pissing me off
<moparfan90> anyone have a dell 1521 with working audio?
<puff> bladezor: Did you quote the phrase/
<bladezor> yep
 * linuxd0g goes to get a drink
<puff> bladezor:  Try it without the quotes :-)
<puff> bladezor:  sorry, I'm just guessing.
<puff> bladezor: sucks, I know.
<rawbutt> can someone help me w/ a screen resollution?
<rawbutt> problem
<dover> k, thanks
<moumny> rawbutt, your question
<b4l74z4r> where can i find info about what the tar command option xvzf and xvjf means?
<puff> bladezor: When you figure out the answer, put it online somewhere ubuntuforums.org?), so the next person who runs intothe problem finds your answer.
<hsystemV2> Djpenguin, if you have 2gb of ram, then do 1gb swap. Main partition should be ext3, and must have the /
<puff> b4l74z4r: tar --help
<akorn> How do i check what java client i'm using
<torpedo|dog> b4l74z4r: if you read "man tar", that gives an explanation of all its options.
<puff> b4l74z4r: also "man tar"
<astro76> akorn: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<b4l74z4r> ok, thanks
<Djpenguin> hsystemV2: Is there a minimum size for the ext3?
<iratsu__> if i have 2 laptops, each with wireless cards, and one of them getting internet access, can i somehow get internet access on the other via wireless?
<moumny> delugue or trasmission whats the difference?
<moumny> -u
<torpedo|dog> b4l74z4r: those particular options mean "extract, verbosely, the gzipped tar file", and "extract, verbosely, the bzip2'd tar file"
<mjw-> Djpenguin just jumping in here, but if you ever plan to hibernate to disk, your swap must be >= RAM size
<akorn> astro76 awesome thanks a lot
<frank23> b4l74z4r: x - extract v - verbose z - gzip f - file  j - bzip2
<Lokii-> i need a good alarm software something that plays a repetative sound does anyone have any recomendations
<Dezine> I have windows partitions mounted, how can I remove the icons from my desktop without unmounting?
<b4l74z4r> ok
<torpedo|dog> verbose meaning it prints out each file it extracts in turn
<torpedo|dog> *filename
<toresn> does everything work out of the box with ubuntu on the thinkpad x61 ?
<Djpenguin> mjw: I was told by hsystemV2 that I need 1GB of swap for my 2GB of RAM... Which is true?
<frank23> b4l74z4r: you don't really  need to specify the compression so the j or z can be ommited
<b4l74z4r> i see
<b4l74z4r> so just xvf then
<mjw-> Djpenguin the system will work like that, but like I said, hibernation will not...it basically needs to write RAM contents to disk to hibernate
<Brenny> iratsu__, try looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<frank23> b4l74z4r: exactly
<mjw-> Djpenguin if you never hibernate don't worry
<torpedo|dog> b4l74z4r: and if you don't need it to print out every filename, you can omit the "v"
<hsystemV2> Djpenguin, is not necesary at all, but is recommended to have an swap partition, GUESS 1gb is right for you.
<b4l74z4r> does it matter in which order you write x v f?
<hsystemV2> Djpenguin, yes there is a minimum for the main partition
<rawbutt> okay.. sorry i guess it didnt work
<Lokii-> f must be last
<torpedo|dog> f should come last, I believe
<Dezine> I have windows partitions mounted, how can I remove the icons from my desktop without unmounting?
<rawbutt> well i just installed ubuntu a few horus ago
<d3ads0ul> can someone help me with ubuntu 7.10 and burning dvds?
<Oni-Dracula> i have a bit of a problem... I have a SATA drive that I had manually mounted but it went all wrong.  "Computers" has the drive listed as a 149.0 GB drive, but does not mention where it is mounted.  Hardware Information lists it as being at /dev/sdb1 whereas "mount" doesn't list it as being mounted at all.  I'd like to get this drive so that it's automagically mounted and unmounted on connect.
<Djpenguin> mjw: hibernation? And if I have 2GB of RAM, how much swap do you recommend?
<cocox_> how can i see which process or proccesses are using /dev/dsp ??????? i tried ps aux | grep dsp .... lsmod | grep dsp ........ but still withour results...
<rawbutt> and everything was great and this n that.. then i installed up dtates. on the reboot my screen resolution changed to 640-480 now i cant go back
<frank23> b4l74z4r: I'm pretty sure the order doesn't matter
<akorn> astro76 any clue where i coudl start trying to figure out why this doesnt work for me? http://www.partypoker.com/nodownload/
<torpedo|dog> can anybody recommend a panel applet that works like a punch-clock?
<mjw-> Djpenguin 1GB is probably fine (again, unless you plan to hibernate)
<akorn> astro76 it only reaches as far as telling me that there will be a popup that i have to say to trust to continue...but the popup never comes...
<Djpenguin> mjw: What is hibernation?
<d3ads0ul> please msg me if you can help me with a dvd burning problem (7.10)
<Djpenguin> mjw: like sleep mode?
<high-freq> need a lil help with headset/mic and how do i enable the mic?
<astro76> akorn: same here
<astro76> akorn: oh there it goes
<mjw-> Djpenguin yes
<akorn> oooh im envious
<hsystemV2> Djpenguin, a swap partition is like a storage for ram. If you get out of ram because of the applicaitons, the swap parition will be used to move data. (interchange).
<iratsu__> Brenny: thanks
<CARRESS> I'm goign to try to make 3 partitions out of my unallocated space to I can install ubuntu. are all three supposed to be primary partitions? What is an extened partition?
<bullgard4> When resuming from Hibernate this morning this Ubuntu 7.10 computer warned: "Sound server fatal error: CPU overload, aborting. OK" How can I determine the name of the sound server program?
<astro76> akorn: clicked run but still nothing
<akorn> astro76 im really envious haha it just won't load on mine...i had PP working under WINE but every other time they update their software it stops working hehe....guess i'll have to keep booting into windows until these guys figure out a linux version
<akorn> astro76 yea i've tried all the versions of java i have but to no avail
<hsystemV2> Djpenguin, you can assing more space to the swap if you want to.
<Kl4m> akorn, it works for me, did you use sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin package?
<cocox_> how can i see which process or proccesses are using /dev/dsp ??????? i tried ps aux | grep dsp .... lsmod | grep dsp ........ but still withour results...
<b4l74z4r> what happens if you omit the f option when using tar?
<akorn> Kl4m sun java6 jre but not the plugin package...where do you get the plugin package???
<Kl4m> cocox_: fuser command
<genii> b4l74z4r: Then it doesn't know what file you want to untar
<abdulla> GUYS WHERE CAN I TALK ABOUT THEMES FOR UBUNTU
<high-freq> need a lil help with headset/mic and how do i enable the mic?
<cocox_> Kl4m thnx i m going to read the man page
<b4l74z4r> ok
<nickrud> cocox_: simple one is   lsof | grep dsp
<abdulla> which channel to speak about themes
<abdulla> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<abdulla> no irc channel?
<slyf_> so anybody know how to pipe mplayer to spoof a webcam?
<Brenny> abdulla, not on the freenode network it doesn't look like
<puff> Anybody familiar with the ATI custom drivers?
<akorn> Kl4m yes i'm using the package too
<cocox_> nickrud thnx i wll read the man
<Brenny> abdulla, irc.gimp.net #theme-hackers
<Kl4m> akorn: type about:plugins in the url bar of firefox
<copperbusa> hi guys, anyone know where I can find any info about sirius radios?
<Kl4m> not much here... or is it about getting sirius on ubuntu?
<Brenny> copperbusa, in what relation to Ubuntu?
<copperbusa> somebody told me to come here, there might be some info
<Tazbobu> Anybody know how to get ubuntu to network with xp over ethernet?
<copperbusa> he was probably wrong lol, np
 * linuxd0g hates how not one distro will install with the nvidia 5500 FX pci even installing with the onaboard and installing the right drivers and then switching still does not work
<linuxd0g> ggggrrrr
<Tazbobu> My XP machine sees Ubuntu but can't login
<Kl4m> Tazbobu: do you have shared folders in Ubuntu%
<Kl4m> ?
<akorn> Kl4m actually im getting java bean
<Tazbobu> KI4m: yes folders are shared.. it asks me to login on the windows side but no user/pass works
<akorn> Kl4m how do i change that, i thought i changed that in the terminal just now...
<Kl4m> akorn: You should have "Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_03-b05"
<Brenny> Tazbobu, what about simply leaving it blank?
<akorn> Kl4m no i don't
<akorn> Kl4m nvm yes id o
<akorn> except it's not -b05
<akorn>     File name: libjavaplugin_oji.so
<akorn>     Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_03
<Kl4m> Ok that's fine too
<Tazbobu> Brenny: cannot leave it blank.. the OK button will not highlight
<Kl4m> yeah you can't login remotely with blank password in windows
<joe_> hi, does anyone know how to install the snow plugin with gutsy gibbon?
<Tazbobu> I can't get it to work at all over Ethernet.. over wireless Ubuntu machine can access xp shares but xp can't access ubuntu shares
<nickrud> joe_: #compiz-fusion for compiz fancy stuff
<Kl4m> you can use "smbpasswd" to put a Windows Share password for your user on ubuntu
<joe_> thanks
<rickdias> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<nickrud> !ops | rickdias
<ubotu> rickdias: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<xGeek> haha
<hsystemV2> .
<bullgard4> When resuming from Hibernate this morning this Ubuntu 7.10 computer warned: "Sound server fatal error: CPU overload, aborting. OK" How can I determine the name of the sound server program?
<phuzion> I wanna search for code in some of my files, is it possible to do so with grep, even though it says stuff like "unexpected token"?
<owen1> i am trying to connect pc to tv using s-video cable. i don't see anything on the tv. what can be the problem?
<tantric132> Hey is Pelo here?
<phuzion> No, Pelo is not here
<tantric132> ok well maybe someone else can help me
<xGeek> owen1: is it a laptop?
<phuzion> at least, under that nick
<ol_dude67> what is the deb- file i have to install to have vmware in my repo's
<ol_dude67> ?
<owen1> xGeek: no. desktop
<nickrud> add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server  ol_dude67
<tantric132> anyone care to help? its dealing with partitioning and installing ubuntu
<Tazbobu> Kl4m: didn't make any difference
<ol_dude67> nickrud: thanks
<xGeek> owen1: ah. no idea. setting in the OS somewhere I would believe. I've only done so with a laptop which has function keys for tv out.
<owen1> xGeek: got it. thanks.
<DHINESH> owen1: how can u get the o/p in tv ?
<Tazbobu> Can someone give me some example settings for a working ethernet LAN between XP and Ubuntu?
<Dimitree> is it safe for a newbie to install LAMP for phpbb3 on ubuntu ? Will i screw up my security if i don't know what i'm doing and follow a tutorial ?
<owen1> DHINESH: i have s-video connection in my tv.
<owen1> DHINESH: and in my machine.
<DHINESH> owen1: ok, then
<passbe> does anyone use easytag in here? have you experienced easytag failing to remove the encoded by information?
<Dimitree> or can someone point me to a secure tutorial on LAMP ? :)
<Brenny> owen1: Specifically what is the device? Is it a Hauppauge card or something?
<hbp> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<owen1> Brenny: i have nvidia card.
<Kl4m> Dimitree: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<tantric132> I started with a 160GB unallocated ATA HD. I divided it, making two 80GB ext3 partitions. I then deleted the first ext3 partition and installed XP where it used to be(an empty space). So, now I have a NTFS with XP on it and a ext3 waiting for ubuntu. how might I go about installing ubuntu on the ext3? In the install wizard, I hit manual and I check the box Format next to the ext3 partition but it keeps saying No root system
<tantric132>  file is defined. what do i do?
<xGeek> they startkeylogger thing STILL works? wierd.
<Dimitree> thank you Kl4m :)
<tantric132> it keeps saying No root system file is defined
<tantric132> what do I do?
<owen1> Brenny: maybe i didn't understand your question...
<DHINESH> tabtric132> u have to choose '/' option in the manual paritition
<Ashfire908> how do i format a usb flash drive
<tantric132> DHINESH, that worked! thanks bro!
<ubud> I have install all the non free codecs, playing video with small screen ok, big bigger screen starts to jerking , anyone can help?
<Brenny> owen1: Nope, you got it right. Happauge cards are generally TV receiving cards. They're the only ones I've ever worked with as far as S-video out goes.
<DHINESH> tabtric132> glad
<elknof1> hi everybody
<Brenny> owen1: As far as Nvidia cards goes, I have no clue. What is the card exactly?
<tantric132> DHINESH, one more question. it says that I haven't chose a destination for swap space...I have another HD. its not formatted though and its SATA if that matters...but what is swap space?
<elknof1> hey does anybody here have a pci wireless card with rtl8185L working on 7.10?
<owen1> Brenny: GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x
<elknof1> i'm not trying to use any security no wep wpa mac adress filter...
<mjw-> ubud what's the result of  glxinfo | grep -i direct
<ljsmithx> GUYS! Big problem! -  Linux Kernel 2.6 Local Root Exploit - http://it.slashdot.org/it/08/02/10/2011257.shtml
<DHINESH> tantric132> i don't know much more abt swap space...pls check it
<What_the> hi
<ljsmithx> http://it.slashdot.org/it/08/02/10/2011257.shtml
<What_the> is there something wrong with 'vi' in ubuntu
<d3ads0ul> please msg me if you can help me with a dvd burning problem (7.10)
<Brenny> Owen1: Yikes, that's an oldie. Hmm, it looks like nvtv might help you out. Digging a bit deeper to see exactly what you need.
<ubud> mjw: what do u mean?
<mjw-> ubud perform that command in a Terminal
<encrypt128bit> Heres my problem: Im installing UBUNTU via alternate cd, MD5 checked out on the ISO file i downloaded, and the check CD didnt find any errors. Im at the stage in the install where you select and install software, and it tells me it failed to install, when i press ctrl+alt+F4 it says "method cdrom has died unexpectedly", then it tells me that "menu item pkgsel failed with error code 1". (Im running a P4 3GHz, 1GB of ram,
<What_the> as soon as i go into edit mode in vi the arrow keys dont work
<tantric132> can anyone explain what Swap space is and do I need it?
<axf> @#$% ubuntu
<Khisanth> tantric132: basically an area where your running programs get written out to when you run out of memory, if you have enough memory you could do without it
<What_the> or give strange inputs
<axf> '
<What_the> anyone know how to fix this ?
<tantric132> I have 2 gigs of memory...enough?
<Khisanth> tantric132: put it another way, it allows you to run more programs than your system has memory for :)
<ubud> mjw: direct rendering: Yes
<bullgard4> When resuming from Hibernate this morning this Ubuntu 7.10 computer warned: "Sound server fatal error: CPU overload, aborting. OK" How can I determine the name of the sound server program?
<Khisanth> tantric132: has been enough for me
<owen1> Brenny: what is nvtv? what is my next step in figuring it out?
<tantric132> alrighty, thanks!
<What_the> I use vi all the time and its a pain to have to use pico
<elknof1> hey does anybody here have a pci wireless card with rtl8185L working on 7.10?
<mjw-> ubud well i'm stumped already!
<Khisanth> tantric132: I haven't really gone above 50%
<Khisanth> tantric132: and that was while loading 30MB PNGs in FF :)
<ubud> mjw: thanks. could it be I am using restricted drivers
<What_the> something really not right with ubuntu version of vi
<Brenny> owen1: Alright, here we go. Make sure you are using the 'nvidia' driver (not 'nv'), and set up your xorg.conf using instructions found here: http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-h.html
<owen1> Brenny: i just googled for nvtv. it's an app.
<mjw-> ubud well if direct rendering returned no that would mean you had an unaccelerated driver installed which would make video watching painful.
<tantric132> KHISANTH, alright sweat!
<owen1> Brenny: how do i make sure i am using nvidia and not nv?
<rkroetch> owen1: lsmod | grep nvidia
<Vadi> How can I set an enviroment variable from a terminal to a new value?
<ubud> mjw: that means I shall be able to enlarge the screen since the result is yes
<rkroetch> I just reinstalled Kubuntu 7.1 and fully upgraded. Now whenever I do anything but update with apt (or adept naturally) I get a segfault
<rkroetch> Anyone experience similar problems happening with apt?
<owen1> rkroetch: thanks.
<rkroetch> The #kubuntu channel is unresponsive tonight
<Ashfire> i think my floppy drive is broken. every time i try to mount it sits there, and if i give it the correct format in the mount command it fails, and the kernel log shows "floppy0: probe failed"
<celious> Vadi: varname="value"; export varname
<DHINESH> how can i mount my USB player with ubuntu ?
<joe_> hi all, i can't seem to get the gnome libraries for the life of me, more specifically libgnomeui-dev.  I keep getting an unresolved dependencies message, can anyone help me out?
<joe_> i've tried about everything
<Brenny> owen1: This thread is a really good read for you: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/gf4mx440-tv-out-using-svideo-and-nvidia-drivers-239960/
<ubud> what graphics card which is good and not using windows restricted driver
<owen1> Brenny: great because the first link u gave me was confusing for me..
<owen1> Brenny: this looks better. it has some samples.
<jack-desktop> i'm trying to use weather-util and i type into terminal "weather --city=Katy --s=TX" and it doesn't do katy, or texas.
<mjw-> ubud: http://free3d.org/
<owen1> Brenny: can i use nvtv instead? or do i have to modify the xorg.conf?
<speeddemon8803> gooooooood afernoon ubuntu enthusiasts!
<elknof1> hey does anybody here have a pci wireless card with rtl8185L working on 7.10?
<DHINESH> how can i mount my USB player with ubuntu ..?
<Brenny> owen1: You might want to try using nvtv, although I'm guessing all it is is an automatic xorg configurer. Either way, always make sure you've backed up your xorg.conf. You only make that mistake once :P
<rkroetch> So, anyone experience any segfaults with apt-get ever? It is pretty crippling. "sudo apt-get check; Reading package lists... Done; Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<owen1> Brenny: ok, 10x!
<gold44> how to zip two files with a password?
<gold44> tar -cvzf folder.zip sourc1.txt sour2.txt ?? show to set password?
<mnharris> Hello all
<mjw-> gold44 a gzipped tar file is not the same as a zip file.
<mnharris> I am running off of a recovery CD, and its version of firefox seems to be crashing a lot, which makes it hard to browse the forums
<elknof1> does anyone knows if rtl8185L is working out of the box? the thing is that it appears in the list of compatibility but ain't working for me...
<bullgard4> When resuming from Hibernate this morning this Ubuntu 7.10 computer warned: "Sound server fatal error: CPU overload, aborting. OK" How can I determine the name of the sound server program?
<gold44> mjw-: just want to create a zip file and set a password, so when my friend download it, he need to enter password
<mnharris> bullgard: there is a good chance that it is um
<encrypt128bit> Heres my problem: Im installing UBUNTU via alternate cd, MD5 checked out on the ISO file i downloaded, and the check CD didnt find any errors. Im at the stage in the install where you select and install software, and it tells me it failed to install, when i press ctrl+alt+F4 it says "method cdrom has died unexpectedly", then it tells me that "menu item pkgsel failed with error code 1". (Im running a P4 3GHz, 1GB of ram,
<jcg42> When trying to install new software I get the error:
<jcg42> E: Sub-process /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true returned an error code (100)
<jcg42> E: Failure running script /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true
<jcg42> What does that mean?
<mjw-> gold44 zip -e zipfile.zip doc1.doc doc2.doc is probably what you want
<mnharris> how could I forget the name? it caused me all srts of problems
<Kuwanger> Is it expected that gdm should be listed twice in top, ps, et al when only one Xserver is running?
<bullgard4> mnharris: What do you say? I do not understand you.
<mjw-> mjw- check out man zip
<ben__> doesnt ubuntu 7.10 come packaged with samba? cause it seamed to me like someone was basically telling me eralier that i had to install it before sharing my files
<mnharris> I forgot its name, which is odd, since I certainly spent enough time thinking about it
<mjw-> gold44 check out the man pages for zip, it had that. man zip to see them
<mnharris> Does anyone here know anything about grub?
<mnharris> bullgard3: pulseaudio
<yurimxpxman> I can't compile with libcurl for some reason. It's installed and I'm compiling with -lcurl... any ideas?
<bullgard4> ben__: You will have to install Samba packages before you can use Samba programs.
<Tazbobu> Anyone know how to force samba to use the ethernet connection instead of wireless?
<gold44> mjw-: ok, i thought tar can create zip files.  so i guess i'll read up on man zip.
<elknof1> does anyone knows if rtl8185L is working out of the box? the thing is that it appears in the list of compatibility but ain't working for me...
<mjw-> gold44 what tar creates is ".tar" or ".tar.gz" files. Plain old pkzip ".zip" files are not equivalent
<ben__> but i can already rightclick on a folder and select shared folders, then i can choose either SMB or NFS
<ben__> so do i still need to install something else?
<gold44> mjw-: ok
<astro76> ben__: checking SMB will install the needed samba packages
<ben__> ok
<ben__> so its already done then
<ben__> its cause ive been ahving issues trying to access the shared files
<mnharris> So, it seems that in hardy, drives are referred to as "sda5", etc, instead of "hda5", but it also seems grub doesn't know that
<MrPiracy> could anyone tell me how to have the right side bar just like in this pic http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/109/screenshothp3.png
<ben__> i just cant access them, i see the folder and all, but its as if my password is incorrect or something
<mjw-> mnharris gutsy gibbon uses sdaX too
<ben__> which it isnt
<mnharris> ah, right
<mnharris> Which is why I don't understand why it is having problems booting this time
<bro-man> Does anybody know of a video converter that will turn a .FLV clip into a .WMA clip ?
<mjw-> mnharris were you the one saying firefox on the live CD was crashing?
<mnharris> It is
<mnharris> I was
<mnharris> Its working now, as long as I look at static pages, I think
<mjw-> mnharris might want to run the live cd's memory test for a while...firefox shouldn't be crashy on the live CD
<ben__> it just keeps requesting me for the password
<bullgard4> Tazbobu: In smb.conf there is a line: ";   interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0" or similar. You'll need to edit it.
<jazzles> hi there
<crazy_fire> need help, every linux install i have one trable... "make" trace error, and "make conf" too
<ben__> keeps the user id in memory, but keeps asking for the password
<jazzles> is it possible to put ubuntu on an htc touch?
<mnharris> I might do that
<elknof1> does anyone knows if rtl8185L is working out of the box? the thing is that it appears in the list of compatibility but ain't working for me...
<mnharris> I am just wondering if there is something set wrong in grub
<Tazbobu> bullgard4: what about on the windows side?
<mjw-> mnharris memory problems can manifest themselves in a vast number of ways
<mnharris> Oh yes they can
<MrAskHelp> I answer questions that end in "?"! I was written in C! :)
<bullgard4> Tazbobu: I do not understand what do xou mean by 'windows side'?
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know how to make a video background like you can with Dreamscene. In windows xp you can use VLC, can you do that in linux too?
<mnharris> I wasn't having any problems until the latest reboot
<mnharris> I haven't rebooted for 98 days, and in that time I upgraded to Hardy
<bullgard4> Tazbobu: I do not understand what do you mean by 'windows side'?
<emma> I reinstalled to Gutsy after using Feisty. I used to be able to listen to the radio on the internet but now I cant -- I would like to be able to listen to this stream -- http://mmslb.eonstreams.com/ktrsam.asf
<MrAskHelp> Working...
<emma> Any ideas?
<MrAskHelp> bullgard4: Windows SideShow is a new technology in Windows Vista that supports a secondary screen on your mobile PC.
<mnharris> hmmm
<bro-man> Does anybody know of a video converter that will turn a .FLV clip into a .WMA clip ?
<mnharris> it is true, firefor seems to be having trouble keeping up\
<mnharris> although, that might be because this CD is slightly damaged
<mjw-> mnharris dying power supplies can also create all sorts of problems.
<MrAskHelp> Working...
<mjw-> mnharris time for a fresh CD then... ;)
<Tazbobu> bullgard4: i am networking between ubuntu and xp..
<MrAskHelp> emma: I was highly struck by something Dr David Sobel said in his great speech at the Ix Therapy conference last October
<mnharris> Yes, but I won't be able to get one until Tuesday
<gold44> mjw-: thx
<mjw-> gold44 did that work
<mnharris> I am fairly certain its a grub problem
<emma> MrAskHelp,  Huh?
<Tazbobu> bullgard4: do I need to modify anything on the xp side to make sure it only uses ethernet for LAN?
<mnharris> I think something in grub wants to look for hda, instead of sda
<astro76> !ops | MrAskHelp bot?
<ubotu> MrAskHelp bot?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<bullgard4> Tazbobu: The change which I suggested will not influence you XP settings and working.
<MrAskHelp> bro-man: With Flash to iPod Converter, you can easily turn your Flash videos into ... You can later import your favorite clips into your favorite video editor to do
<mnharris> I could be very wrong
<mnharris> I will go try different things some more
<gold44> mjw-: zip -r -e stuff.zip folder_source/    <-- that did
<mnharris> I am certainly getting an education
<bullgard4> Tazbobu: The change which I suggested will not influence your XP settings and working.
<mjw-> mnharris grub still uses the hd(0,0) = sda1 terminology
<mjw-> gold44 man pages are your friends. ;)
<gold44> mjw-: yes, i forgot the "zip" command. i was thnkin about tar
<hazrah>  /join #greenery
<emma> I reinstalled to Gutsy after using Feisty. I used to be able to listen to the radio on the internet but now I cant -- I would like to be able to listen to this stream -- http://mmslb.eonstreams.com/ktrsam.asf
<rkroetch> I had a problem with apt-get segfaulting for most commands. 'rm -rf /var/cache/apt/*.bin' fixed it for me.
<Tazbobu> bullgard4: so for example, the IP of the ubuntu ethernet interface is 192.168.123.1.. so would the proper setting be  interfaces = 192.168.123.0/8 eth0 or?
<emma> Any ideas what codecs are missing now? I used to put in libxine-extracodecs but they don't exist for Gutsy!
<Sinister> is there a page that keeps you posted when a new version is comming out ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sinister: schedule is every 6 months
<bullgard4> Tazbobu: Yes, I think so.
<MasterShrek> Sinister, usually every april and october
<Jack_Sparrow> Sinister: The numbers of the release are the year and month
<elknof1> does anyone knows if rtl8185L is working out of the box? the thing is that it appears in the list of compatibility but ain't working for me...
<joey_> i need help setting up my wireless connection
<bullgard4> Tazbobu: I f that does not work, try interfaces = 192.168.123.1/8 eth0
<Sinister> thanks
<joey_> heres my output from eth1
<joey_> nvm
<joey_> can't do it
<geekworx> hello people i'm trying to make ircd server on ubuntu 7.10 and i have this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55569/plain/ can somebody help me?
<Tazbobu> bullgard4: so I assume if I want to set it up on multiple interfaces I would just add a second interfaces line?
<Scunizi> user "lp" is consuming 85% of my cpu after I tried to print from inkscape.  How do I kill that process? (looking at top right now)
<mjw-> geekworx you need to choose one of the irc servers it lists
<joey_> how can i test if im connecting to my router?
<Tazbobu> How do you get ubuntu to allow less than 6 character password for regular user login?
<geekworx> mjw-: huh how can you help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> emma: Did you go through the restricted drivers page>  HAve you enabled medibuntu etc?
<Scunizi> joey_, go to 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1 and see if you get anything.
<mjw-> geekworx well it's finding multiple possible ircd packages. you need to choose one, e.g.   sudo apt-get install ircd-ircu
<geekworx> aha
<bullgard4> Tazbobu: I cannot answer your question. I have got no experiences on multiple interfaces yet.
<geekworx> mjw-: but my ip address its dynamic on reconnect its changing have problem :S ?
<geekworx> Setting up ircd-ircu (2.10.11.04.dfsg1-0.2ubuntu1) ...
<geekworx> Starting irc server daemon: ircd-ircu.
<geekworx> i install that
<joey_> ok, heres the prob
<elknof1> does anyone knows if rtl8185L is working out of the box? the thing is that it appears in the list of compatibility but ain't working for me...
<mjw-> geekworx there are dynamic IP domain name services out there...but yeah that'll make it a little tricky to run an IRC server
<Scunizi> How do I kill a pid owned by "lp"?
<joey_> i am connected with wires
<w0athxz> mjw-: heh can we try please?
<joey_> to the web
<w0athxz> mjw-: can i PM you ?
<joey_> so i can get to my router (192.168.1.1) that way
<dsmith> how can I list my OS here?
<dsmith> whats the command
<mjw-> w0athxz not on this server, check out dyndns.com for the kind of service i think you're looking for
<bullgard4> When resuming from Hibernate this morning this Ubuntu 7.10 computer warned: "Sound server fatal error: CPU overload, aborting. OK" How can I determine the name of the sound server program?
<w0athxz> mjw-: read pvt pls
<mjw-> w0athxz and I don't know the first thing about ircd's
<Scunizi> joey_, put your question on one line
<w0athxz> ohh
<w0athxz> :S
<Jack_Sparrow> dsmith: lsb_release
<dsmith> lsb_release
<MasterShrek> dsmith, put that in a terminal
<dsmith> no way to do it in here?
<MasterShrek> dsmith, actually lsb_release -a     is probably what you are lookign for
<MasterShrek> then copy-paste it
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, lp is consuming 98% of my cpu.  How do I kill that PID?
<MasterShrek> or w/e, you can get an xchat plugin for it
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi: no idea.. too late and too much wine with dinner
<aer0t2> I installed ubuntu with 2 ATA HDDs installed, and if i run it like that it starts up in seconds.  However I want to just run one HHD.... its super slow and never gets past the ubunto startup screen... anythoughts?
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, hic..!
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, as in hic-up.. been there done that :)
<joey_> no wireless networks show up even though i know i'm in range for one.  When I boot up in windows i can get to the web no problem.
<GunbladeIV> anyone have any idea when the patch for kernel regarding vmsplice issue is going to be available?
<MasterShrek> aer0t2, its probably trying to mount the other hard drive, comment out the appropriate line in /etc/fstab and try it
<Jack_Sparrow> aer0t2: when you pulled the second one out, did you check the jumpers on the remaining drive?
<Scunizi> !wireless | joey_
<aer0t2> ya i set it to master
<ubotu> joey_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<elknof1> does anyone knows if rtl8185L is working out of the box? the thing is that it appears in the list of compatibility but ain't working for me...
<joey_> I tried to use the wireless troubleshooting guide, but its not helping.
<aer0t2> how do i comment something out?  stupid question, i know
<j_> can i have a converstation in pidgen? from google talk?
<plx> hello alll
<Jack_Sparrow> aer0t2: Must have been booting from the drive you pulled...  probably need to reinstall grub.
<plx> what is the best irc client for ubuntu
<Scunizi> aer0t2, put a "#" in front of the line
<MasterShrek> j_, yes, i do it all the time
<astro76> !best | plx
<ubotu> plx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<astro76> j_: yes pidgin, or any jabber client
<MasterShrek> plx, i prefer xchat, but its all personal opinion
<plx> a?
<Scunizi> plx, xchat, irssi, bitchx.. your choice .. and of course there's more too!
<jetscreamer> setting vga=normal probably fixes that ubuntu black screen bug
<GunbladeIV> anyone have any idea when the patch for kernel regarding vmsplice issue is going to be available?
<plx> bitchx can`s installed
<jetscreamer> btw
<plx> can help me
<joey_> "to check if device is recognized use the lshw command. If device shows up then you can check off step I".  What does the device entry look like?
<jetscreamer> bitchx is deprecated
<aer0t2> it wasn't booting from the drive i pulled, for sure, that was my xp drive
<jetscreamer> !info bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx (source: ircii-pana): Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 1515 kB, installed size 6524 kB
<j_> astro76, MasterShrek ok i don't see the option for converstation for using speaker.....
<penguin> gotta question for you all
<plx> sorry but i`m bigginer
<astro76> j_: you didn't say voice ;)
<elknof1> does anyone knows if rtl8185L is working out of the box? the thing is that it appears in the list of compatibility but ain't working for me...
<plx> i have Ubuntu 7.10
<GunbladeIV> anyone have any idea when the patch for kernel regarding vmsplice issue is going to be available?
<MasterShrek> j_, never used it with voice, just text
<joey_> im pretty sure my device and drivers are ok.  How do i test for router though.
<plx> how can install them with apt-get ?
<MasterShrek> plx, first go system > administration > software source   and enable universe and multiverse
<j_> astro76, MasterShrek is there any way i can voice b/c google talk exe for wine is not working for me
<xGeek> GunbladeIV: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.kernel/35305
<MasterShrek> j_, no idea
<xGeek> It's not official of course.
<xGeek> And it's not a patch.
<penguin> I have windows installed on a 50 gig partition, I resized and formatted the remainder into a swap and ext3, put my cloned linux install on the ext3
<jetscreamer> aptitude install bitchx probably if it's available
<GunbladeIV> xGeek, thanks a lot..
<penguin> how do I install the bootloader to dual boot between the windows and linux install
<GunbladeIV> xGeek, it's affected mine.
<syrus__> I have added the user option to a line in my fstab for a filesystem to allow any user to mount/umount that fs, however, mount and umount are still saying only root can do that
<MasterShrek> !grub | penguin
<syrus__> any ideas?
<ubotu> penguin: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GunbladeIV> xGeek, have you tried this one?
<plx> hmm i don`t fount this..
<penguin> I know about grub MasterShrek
<xGeek> GunbladeIV: no I don't run any public boxes so I don't really care.
<GunbladeIV> xGeek, ohw.. i see
<xGeek> GunbladeIV: I have two servers and they're both just for me.
<plx> i found software sources but universe and multiverse nop L:)
<penguin> im following that guide but it keeps booting back to windows
<GunbladeIV> xGeek, anyway thanks for the links..
<MasterShrek> plx, if you click on software sources there should be checkboxes for universe and multiverse
<plx> ahh yes i found them is enable..
<plx> now ?
<dover> has anyone here ever used mediatomb?
<plx> Source Code must be enable ?
<MasterShrek> plx, doesnt have to be, but it shouldnt hurt
<akafurious> hello
<plx> ok
<plx> now how install bitchx
<MasterShrek> plx, there are a few ways, i would suggest: system > adminstration > synaptic
<MasterShrek> plx, then search for bitchx
<Aloha> whats the backports repo for?
<xGeek> plx: sudo apt-get install bitchx
<astro76> !backports | Aloha
<ubotu> Aloha: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<plx> ok
<Aloha> astro76, thnx
<plx> i found...
<MrPiracy> could anyone tell me how to have the right side bar just like in this pic http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/109/screenshothp3.png ?
<plx> bitchx and bitchx dev? select?
<luchador> I just installed warsow and when i try to launch it my screen goes black and says frequency out of range
<astro76> plx: you don't need -dev packages (they wouldn't hurt anything however)
<plx> ok
<MasterShrek> !screenlets | MrPiracy
<ubotu> MrPiracy: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<Aloha> whos in charge of backports? MOTU?
<darkblue_B> GTK svg loader problems.. 1st a week ago, in lib32, I removed the svg loader as per a hnt on the forums.. now, a warning from my regular GTK lib.. something about svg loader.. Is this just not working? Is there something I need to add??
<plx> mark as instalation and apply no ?
<astro76> Aloha: I would assume so
<MasterShrek> yep plx
<Bruno_> i cant access my windows partition anymore.
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g | Bruno_
<ubotu> Bruno_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Bruno_> MasterShrek: thanks
<plx> ok
<MasterShrek> plx, youll have to run bitchx from a terminal since it is a terminal irc client
<j_> how come i can't install tapiocaui0.3
<astro76> plx: if you want a gui client just get xchat (not xchat-gnome)
<elknof1> sudo apt-get install build-essential kernel-package
<stevan__> how do i install a .tar
<Aloha> anyone know a good webkit browser?
<MasterShrek> j_, you tell me, then i may be able to tell you how to
<dover> im trying to install some software but im not sure how im supposed to run it after, it wont appear in my applications list or anything
<MasterShrek> stevan__, you dont, generally youll extract it then compile it
<Reng> what is a good file manager for ubuntu?
<elknof1> plx: why don't u try using pidgin? it works great and is really easy..
<MasterShrek> dover, what software?
<astro76> stevan__: you can extract a tar, and potentially install or compile what's inside. What are you trying to do?
<stevan__> MasterShrek: how do you compile it>
<dover> mediatomb
<MasterShrek> Reng, gnome, kde, xfce?
<Aloha> dover, dpkg -L packagename|grep bin
<stevan__> astro76: setting up a control panel for a web server
<MasterShrek> stevan__, generally: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<MasterShrek> stevan__, youll want to do: sudo apt-get install build-essential     before compilng though
<stevan__> does it matter where i extract the files?
<plx> Warrning !! /usr/lib/x11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory
<CVD-PR> hey 7.04 gonna have updates until?
<MasterShrek> stevan__, nope
<plx> it`s ok if got this ?
<Reng> i meant, want is a good file browser for ubuntu(gnome)?
<astro76> CVD-PR: at least 18 months after 4/07
<stevan__> MasterShrek: cool thanks
<Aloha> reng: thunar
<j_> MasterShrek MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> ?
<j_> MasterShrek http://ubuntuos.com/?p=107
<plx> ahh
<plx> it`s work
<plx> thank youuu
<stevan__> MasterShrek: how do i force remove something?
<MasterShrek> heh np plx
<darkblue_B> svg_loader.so for GTK-2.0  ring a bell for anyone?? optional install??
 * Aloha is testing firefox3
<luchador> I just installed warsow and when i try to launch it my screen goes black and says frequency out of range.. any ideas?
<MasterShrek> stevan__, something can mean lots of things
<MasterShrek> a file, a directory, a program?
<stevan__> MasterShrek: trying to force remove dtc (open source control panel)
<kmg> hey, why do my sources all time out?
<dover> man, ubuntu is werider than i though
<plx> another question
<oboy03> how do i fix broken packages?
<plx> Connot find notify-sen to open ballon alerts
<plx> Please install libnotify
<mefisto__> Aloha: I'm using it as default browser. I don't see any drawbacks
<plx> how install this lib ?
<MasterShrek> !find tapioca
<ubotu> Found: libqttapioca-dev, libqttapioca0, libtapioca-cil
<MasterShrek> plx, in synaptic search for libnotify
<MasterShrek> plx, or in a terminal: sudo apt-get install libnotify
<Aloha> mefisto__, http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0b3pre/whatsnew/ has a 404 error
<stevan__> MasterShrek: if i find a script should I just run it?
<Aeniad> Testing...
<plx> root@plx:/home/plx# apt-get install libnotify
<plx> Reading package lists... Done
<plx> Building dependency tree
<plx> Reading state information... Done
<plx> E: Couldn't find package libnotify
<FloodBot1> plx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MasterShrek> stevan__, not usually
<plx> ahh soory
<MasterShrek> !find libnotify
<ubotu> Found: libnotify-dev, libnotify-doc, libnotify1, gaim-libnotify, libnotify-bin (and 1 others)
<oboy03> broken packages are annoying
<oboy03> how can i prevent it?
<_Oz_> hey all
<MasterShrek> plx, try: sudo apt-get install libnotify-dev
<_Oz_> I have two ubuntu pcs running
<_Oz_> they don't see each other on the network
<_Oz_> wassup?
<MasterShrek> _Oz_, on the same subnet?
<LostMonk>  #gotux
<_Oz_> subnet?  They're both on the same network name
<_Oz_> yes, it's a home LAN
<kmg> Err http://archive.canonical.com gutsy/partner Translation-en_US
<kmg>   Could not connect to 63.149.98.50:80 (63.149.98.50), connection timed out
<kmg> shouldn't that not time out?
<plx> thank you
<MasterShrek> _Oz_, their ip addresses have the same first 3 octets?
<_Oz_> mastershrek: yes
<MasterShrek> 192.168.1.xxx for example
<MasterShrek> k
<MasterShrek> _Oz_, can they ping eachother by ip?
<_Oz_> one is 192.168.1.5, the other is 192.168.1.2
<MasterShrek> can the .5 ping the .2 ?
<MasterShrek> or vice versa?
<_Oz_> yes, mastershrek
<MasterShrek> generally they wont resolve an ip from a hostname unless you have a dns
<MasterShrek> unless you edit your /etc/hosts   file
<_Oz_> ok, should I edit it?
<plx> Unable to connect to port 6667 of server 2peu.ro: No such file or
<plx>           directory
<MasterShrek> _Oz_, sure, use sudo though
<plx> why give me that?
<oboy03> aw
<elknof1> does anyone knows if rtl8185L is working out of the box? the thing is that it appears in the list of compatibility but ain't working for me...
<oboy03> ubuntu is broke again
<darkblue_B> svg_loader.so for GTK-2.0  ring a bell for anyone?? optional install??
<oboy03> why can i open my terminal?
<_Oz_> 127.0.1.1 UbuntuPC
<_Oz_> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<_Oz_> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<_Oz_> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<_Oz_> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<_Oz_> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<FloodBot1> _Oz_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kmg> oboy03: you're supposed to be able to open your terminal
<_Oz_> oops
<_Oz_> sorry everyone
<kmg> oboy03: =P
<MasterShrek> _Oz_, at the top, where it has 127....   under that put 192.168.1.5    <hostname>
<_Oz_> that was supposed to be a privmsg
<MasterShrek> its ok _Oz_
<DanaG> Anybody here use timidity?
<oboy03> kmg: it says can execute child process
<_Oz_> underneath it?  leave the 127?
<DanaG> I'm trying to figure out how to get it to use a .bnk file, rather than just individual patches.
<kmg> oboy03: what is 'it'?
<oboy03> i always have the same problem even after i reformat
<MasterShrek> _Oz_, yea, the 127 is localhost
<oboy03> terminal
<_Oz_> the first two lines look like this:
<_Oz_> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<_Oz_> 127.0.1.1 UbuntuPC
<HCC[3]> my computer won't boot livecd
<kmg> oboy03: 'can' or 'cannot'?
<oboy03> kmg: can't
<MasterShrek> _Oz_, thats fine, just put an entry under them
<MasterShrek> _Oz_, for the ip and hostname of the other one
<kmg> oboy03: is that the exact error message?
<oboy03> kmg: Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (No such file or directory)
<oboy03> this one
<MasterShrek> _Oz_, then you can refer to it by hostname, otherwise just use the ip
<oboy03> :)
<_Oz_> so on .5, make an entry for .2
<_Oz_> right?
<MasterShrek> _Oz_, yes
<oboy03> i already reformated and thats the same problem
<_Oz_> done
<_Oz_> now what
<MasterShrek> _Oz_, now try whatever you were doing before, i have no idea what that was lol
<kmg> oboy03: how are you trying to open the terminal?
<oboy03> yeah
<oboy03> kmg : because i have broken packages
<oboy03> kmg: i will type sudo apt-get clean
<MasterShrek> oboy03, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<oboy03> kmg: then i can't open termial
<h3h_timo> does anyone in here have an acer aspire 5672WLMi or experience with one and ubuntu??
<oboy03> MasterShrek: what is that for?
<oboy03> how can i learn about those commands
<MasterShrek> oboy03, may help with your broken packages problem
<putnu1> hey guys i run vmware server on ubuntu and i need to figure out how to launch vmware and connect to the guest os whenever a user logs in. any ideas?
<elknof1> does anyone knows if rtl8185L is working out of the box? the thing is that it appears in the list of compatibility but ain't working for me...
<oboy03> MasterShrek: where should i type it? i can't open my terminal
<julio_p> hi there
<MasterShrek> oboy03, good point, ctrl+alt+f1 will get you a command line (ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to your gui)
<oboy03> MasterShrek: is the command line similar to the terminal?
<putnu1> i know there is a way to put it in the init but i don't know how
<MasterShrek> oboy03, yea, same thing
<kmg> oboy03: the terminal is a command line proxy
<kmg> oboy03: sort of
<putnu1> any ideas?
<oboy03> so in case no terminal i use ctrl alt f1
<MasterShrek> oboy03, yep
<oboy03> gotmit
<syrus__> anyone know the key sequence for 'expose' with gnome?
<oboy03> got it
<kmg> oboy03: HOW are you trying to open the terminal?  are you clicking on a launcher?
<syrus__> windows+e does a 'desktop choser' like screen
<corevette> noob question: just set up my first DNS...but my router doesn't support DNS (my router is crap). is there anything for linux that can ping dyndns my ip address? or is there a better way
<dragon> how do i get the sound to work? im getting no sound
<kmg> corevette: ping dyndns your ip address?
<MasterShrek> !sound
<oboy03> kmg: yes im clicking on launcher everytime i need it
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<two_bits> what directory is xorg.conf stored in
<MasterShrek> two_bits, /etc/X11
<kmg> oboy03: try doing alt+f2 then typing in gnome-terminal and pressing enter
<two_bits> thanks
<TehLulze> Whats a good Python IDE for linux?
<bullgard4> When resuming from Hibernate this morning this Ubuntu 7.10 computer warned: "Sound server fatal error: CPU overload, aborting. OK" How can I determine the name of the sound server program?
<two_bits> also, when I click save to location under the screen and graphics preferences, where does it save to?
<corevette> kmg: to make it update because my ip is constantly changing
<elknof1> does anyone knows if rtl8185L is working out of the box? the thing is that it appears in the list of compatibility but ain't working for me...
<techqbert> any1 know why my pastebin doesn't work if I close the program that I initially copied from?
<oboy03> kmg: file could not be located
<verynew> would anyone like to help a complete newbie figure out how to get ubuntu  to recognize my firewire card?
<kisu> hey guys, upgraded a fresh install from feisty to gutsy. Trying to get the java plugin for firefox to work. What needs to be installed. I think I installed it but firefox just doesnt seem to recognise it at all that there is a plugin available for it. any recommendations?
<Aeniad>  	 irc://irc.freenode.org/ubuntu
<mjw-> corevette http://www.dyndns.com/support/clients/unix.html ?
<kmg> oboy03: yeah, that's broken =P gonna have to reinstall, install a new terminal, or fix the package
<TehLulze> What is a good python ide?
<corevette> thanks mjw- :-)
<speeddemon8803> !java
<robcalewar> question- When I install a plugin for an app such as banshee I cd to the folder and use the ./autogen command but it always comes up with a missing lib file, however I have verified that the lib file is there.
<two_bits> TehLulze: idle
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<oboy03> kmg: i'll just wait for the update to finish
<corevette> mjw- are there any in the repos?
<TehLulze> two_bits thanks
<corevette> mjw- nvm they both are
<mjw-> corevette ...or just get a router that supports DD-WRT or Tomato for the easy way out
<robcalewar> can someone help me?
<MasterShrek> ddwrt ftw!
<kmg> robcalewar: just ask
<verynew> firewire card shows as supported on www.linux1394.com but does not show up.  Any suggestions?  New to linux//
<robcalewar>  When I install a plugin for an app such as banshee I cd to the folder and use the ./autogen command but it always comes up with a missing lib file, however I have verified that the lib file is there.
<MasterShrek> kmg he already did
<plx> heii how change my ident name
<plx> from bitchx ?
<kmg> o
<johnficca> can I run adobe air on Ubuntu?
<mjw-> verynew does it show up on lspci ?
<root_____> nick bitchx
<verynew> mjw yes is does
<mjw-> verynew and you're trying to plug a drive in or something, and it doesn't seem to see it?
<corevette> mjw- i'm installing ddclient and it is asking what interface i want...what do i type
<verynew> its a pci firewire hub and i just want to be able to connect my linux box and my mac
<verynew> it sees it in the hardware manager
<verynew> hardware information sorry
<mjw-> corevette I dunno, I use the dyndns client on my router. It probably means network interface though, such as eth0
<tantric132> Can someone tell me how to get sound? Very new to Linux. All I have is USB head set. when I go to System>Pref>Sound and hit Test next to Sound Playback I hear the annoying buzz but I can't seem to get sound on youtube.com
<maxwell333> I messed up.  I did this command in shell "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24"  How can I reverse this?
<kmg> tantric132: you're using firefox?
<mjw-> verynew 1394 doesn't make for great networking
<verynew> i know i just like it for transfering files quickly
<verynew> i have it hooked up to ethernet also
<tantric132> kmg, yes. Also, I plugged in my iPod and opened the Rhythmbox music player and scanned for it
<kmg> tantric132: most browsers don't seem to use those sound settings very well.  open up a terminal and do 'asoundconf list'
<verynew> sorry those were directed at mjw
<tantric132> kmg, and found it but when I try to play music it says "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins"
<kmg> tantric132: does rythmbox play through the headset?
<mjw-> verynew look up slave disk mode for your mac ....it makes it act like a hard disk basically
<kmg> tantric132: that sounds like you're trying to play a weird format, is it mp3?
<mjw-> verynew other than that 1394 networking never really went anywhere on any platforming. i wouldn't have any idea on how to set that up
<corporeal> what package installed device-mapper
<corporeal> holy shit
<tantric132> kmg, I don't have any music on the HD yet...just formatted, but its not playing off my ipod. yes its .mp3 as far as I know let me double check
<Doberoom> what the fuck was that shit
<kmg> yeah that was nuts
<kmg>  /ban all
<corporeal> floodbot3 reacting poorly to a netsplit
<speeddemon8803> bobo........
<verynew> mjw, thanks for you help anyway
<Palintheus> no a dcc exploit
<alecwh> How do I find out which version of flash I'm using?
<speeddemon8803> sending that in ubuntu...you idiot
<macogw> yep dcc
<noodles12> hi, in word i've gotten the spacing and font of the document to fit one page. when I open it in OO-writer, it is 1 and half pages. What are some tips to make it more compatible? i don't understand how there can be such a large discrepancy.   I know it's not an ubuntu-specific issue but anyone have any suggestions?
<corporeal> ah
<macogw> irssi tells you when it's a netsplit
<mjw-> verynew your best bet is slave disk mode for the mac.
<oboy03> who's sending something?
<kmg> tantric132: from a terminal do 'asoundconf list'
<mjw-> verynew but if you get gigabit ethernet hooked up it's going to be just as fast
<Palintheus> macogw: irssi ftw :)
<corporeal> i cant believe that many people were taken out by such a stupid exploit
<verynew> mjw, I mainly use the linux box as a server for files and access them from my imac and xbmc
<DanaG> Anybody know how to convert a .bnk file (for asfxload) to a .cfg file (for timidity)?
<Cpudan80> Doberoom - kmg That's what is supposed happen
<Doberoom> huh
<Cpudan80> The idea is to get the affected users to fix their routers so they are not affected by the exploit
<kmg> Cpudan80 that's cool
<speeddemon8803> Announcement to all:If you received a file from someone you dont know....and werent expecting it DO NOT OPEN IT!
<blastedwoowo> DCC SEND "LOLOLOLOLOL_UBUNTU_IS_FOR_JEWS_LOLOLOL_JEWS_UBUNTU_JEWS_UBUNTU" 0 0 0
<tantric132> kmg, i've never used terminal. I just typed in asoundconf list?
<macogw> to everyone that just got disconnected: i suggest connecting on port 8001 to avoid that happening in future.  someone sent a DCC exploit and it cant disconnect you if youre not on port 6667
<Cpudan80> See - that time nobody died
<verynew> mjw, yea i have a gigabit ethernet card so maybe i will look into getting a gigabit hub to take advantage
<kmg> tantric132: yes, type that into the terminal and press enter
<mjw-> verynew gigabit switches = $30
<kmg> tantric132: it should give you a list of probably two or three things, is one of the 'Headset'?
<SPICLOVE> macogw you could always upgrade your firmware
<nerdsquad3210> panic atack ?
<elknof1> does anyone knows if rtl8185L is working out of the box? the thing is that it appears in the list of compatibility but ain't working for me...
<tantric132> kmg, Names of available sound cards:
<tantric132> CK804
<tantric132> Headset
<macogw> SPICLOVE: yeah but connecting on 8001 is easier
<kmg> tantric132: ok do 'asoundconf set-default-card Headset'
<kmg> tantric132: and press enter
<SPICLOVE> you're not getting it
<SPICLOVE> firmware is a fix
<SPICLOVE> your solution is a joke
<Djpenguin> I set some res settings on ubuntu Gutsy and it said I needed to reboot. After rebooting, it took me to the boot screen but after that, before the login, it went black, and everytime I reboot and do the same thing it goes black. What can I do?
<tantric132> kmg, after entering that, terminal shouldn't respound, correct?
<verynew> mjw, thats true
<kmg> tantric132: then do sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<techqbert> any1 know why my pastebin doesn't work if I close the program that I initially copied from?
<kmg> tantric132: i don't believe so
<kmg> tantric132: now it will ask for your root password
<kmg> tantric132: type in your root password not your user password
<dragon> hmm i cant seem to get sound to work
<tantric132> kmg, i never made a root password?
<kmg> tantric132: you set up a root password when you first install ubuntu
<DoYouKnow> hmm
<seanh> kmg: no you don't you setup a user password who has access to sudo
<tantric132> kmg, i just installed Ubuntu. there was one page during the installation that asked: Your name. Your Desired Username. Your desired password. Again. Computer name
<alecwh> techqbert: the GNOME "clipboard" is no good, when a screen closes, it forgets the 'copy'.
<tantric132> kmg, that was all.
<alecwh> techqbert: you can workaround the problem by simply installing a program called "glipper". sudo apt-get install glipper .
<kmg> tantric132: ok then try putting in your user password =P
<seanh> tantric132:  run "sudo passwd" to set a root password
<kmg> seanh: then i'm hella confused
<techqbert> alecwh: think klipper will add that functionality.  I know I could just right click and pick the text up again?
<techqbert> alecwh: ok glipper.  gnome equivalent.  great.
<alecwh> techqbert: that will put something in the tray that will remember copies for awhile before forgetting them.
<alecwh> techqbert: yes.
<seanh> kmg: sudo uses `your` password to authenticate you, not the root password
<elknof1> does anyone knows if rtl8185L is working out of the box? the thing is that it appears in the list of compatibility but ain't working for me...
<abrocadabro> I am trying to install jabberd2 and got this error "C2S : sx (ssl.c:238) openssl error: error:140760FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_CLIENT_HELLO:unknown protocol", googled but didn't find a solution, does anyone have any ideas?
<DoYouKnow> I started up torcs, and dragged out the window, then made it smaller below the default window size, and xgl died on me
<seanh> kmg:  `su` would need a rood password
<macogw> SPICLOVE: well im not about to explain to everybody how to upgrade the firmware in a myriad of different routers.  the dcc exploits only work if youre on port 6667
<tantric132> seanh, when I type in sudo passwd, it does the same thing...asking for a password
<kmg> seanh k i get it, so root starts out with no password but is accessible via sudo by the defined user
<kmg> tantric132: put in your user password
<seanh> tantric132:  putin your users password
<alecwh> seanh: no... 'sudo' is the administrator of the system, right?
<seanh> kmg: yeah
<kmg> kk
<tantric132> kmg, when I type, nothing comes up. if I press Enter, a line break will happen and I will have 2 secs to type in my password. wtf?
<kmg> tantric132: yeah it doesn't show your password when you type it
<seanh> alecwh: no sudo sets your user up to execute the command as a superuser (root)
<tantric132> kmg, so type it and press enter?
<kmg> tantric132: if it did everybody would be able to see it if looking at your screen, it never display your password
<kmg> tantric132: yes
<seanh> alecwh: "root" is the "admin"
<maxwell333> I messed up.  I did this command in shell "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24"  How can I reverse this?
<alecwh> seanh: yes. You said it was "your password" which can be true but not always (if there are multiple people on the same computer).
<kmg> alecwh: sudo is just a way of accessing the root user
<Flannel> alecwh: sudo always *is* your password, which is not the root password.
<tantric132> kmg, i feel like an idiot =P ok so what command were you saying to type?
<seanh> alecwh: that's not how sudo works
<kmg> tantric132: asoundconf set-default-card Headset
<seanh> alecwh: sudo always uses `your` password to authenticate the command
<alecwh> seanh: oh, ok.
<alecwh> seanh: thanks for clearning that up.
<seanh> alecwh: you would setup who gets access to sudo in the sudoers file
<dragon> still trying to find out how to get my sound working
<kmg> tantric132: actually that will fail out, do 'sudo asoundconf set-default-card Headset'
<kmg> tantric132: gotta be root ;)
<tantric132> kmg, Please note that you are attempting to run asoundconf as a privileged superuser, which may have unintended consequences.
<seanh> alecwh: it's not meant as another layer of "security" persay (not logging in as the root user is the security..) more of a "hey you! are you sure you want to do this?
<yrlnry> "per se"
<tantric132> kind of like vista's shitty UAC!
<kmg> tantric132: dammit i'm confused, ok take out the sudo, that's for the next command =P
<alecwh> seanh: ok.
<seanh> yrlnry:  yes, sorry :)
<yrlnry> No apology necessary.  Just trying to help.
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr
<FloodBot2> daba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr
<kmg> tantric132: after you do 'asoundconf set-default-card Headset' do 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart' and THAT will ask for your password
<oboy03> whew fixed ubuntu at last
<veryne1> can anyone tell me how to make my extra internal hard drive automatically mount when i log in?
<tantric132> kmg, Usage: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils {start [CARD]|stop [CARD]|restart [CARD]|reset [CARD]}
<seanh> yrlnry: you'd think that since i too latin in school i'd remember that ;)
<kmg> tantric132: 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart'
<scooby2> anyone familiar with getting nm-applet (network manager) to display? Just installed gutsy on my laptop and I cannot get it to show up even though ps -ax shows it is running.
<tantric132> kmg,  * Shutting down ALSA...                                                 [ OK ]
<tantric132>  * Setting up ALSA...                                                    [ OK ]
<veryne1> it makes me mount it manually and asks for my password everytime
<kmg> tantric132: now restart firefox and try again
<seanh> veryne1:  you need to add it to your fstab
<veryne1> seanh: can you help me do that?
<MasterShrek> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kmg> veryne1: check out 'man fstab'
<seanh> veryne1: something like /dev/device  /media/mountpoint  auto  rw,user,exec 0 0
<shr1k3> veryne1 : try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<tantric132> kmg, nothing =[
<veryne1> shr1k3:  thanks
<seanh> veryne1:  maybe add auto in there at the end after exec as well depending on how you want it to work
<kmg> tantric132: ok from the command line type 'alsamixer'
<kmg> tantric132: also, what brand is your headset?
<tantric132> kmg, it looks much different =D
<tantric132> kmg, Logitech
<veryne1> seanh: thanks
<kmg> ok at the top of the mixer does it say Logitech anywhere? or anything about the headset? or does it have the name of your other sound card?
<tantric132> kmg, it says Card: Logitech USB Headset
<kmg> tantric132: ok good, now are all the sliders all the way up?
<xTheGoat121x> Hi all.
<emma> What codec do I have to install to be able to play this -- http://mmslb.eonstreams.com/ktrsam.asf
<tantric132> kmg, the Mic is empty. Speaker is 48<>48(half way)
<emma> I used to be able to listen to it, with Feisty, but I installed Gutsy and now I cant.
<kmg> tantric132: turn the speaker all the way up using the arrow keys
<masingerz> hello
<masingerz> any of you guys good with grub
<tantric132> kmg, done.
<macogw> masingerz: what about grub?
<macogw> masingerz: didnt need to part #ubuntuforums so fast :P
<masingerz> ok i have 2 sata hdds
<masingerz> cuz im in irssi
<tantric132> is ATA or SATA new technology?
<kmg> tantric132: ok now from terminal do 'cat ~/.asoundrc'
<masingerz> theyre sata i donno
<kmg> tantric132: does anything appear or is it blank?
<masingerz> so in 1 hdd i have gutsy
<shr1k3> emma: have you tried playing with vlc?
<don_andre1> SATA
<masingerz> in the other i have windoze 2003
<macogw> masingerz: so? you can just /join another channel
<jetscreamer> it's all just scsi to me
<macogw> masingerz: im in irssi too
<jetscreamer> get out of there!
<don_andre1> scsi is old
<jetscreamer> you're too big!
<EADG> emma: in aterminal type mplayer http://mmslb.eonstreams.com/ktrsam.asf
<tantric132> kmg, # ALSA library configuration file
<masingerz> yeah but i can only see 1 chan at a time
<tantric132> # Include settings that are under the control of asoundconf(1).
<tantric132> # (To disable these settings, comment out this line.)
<tantric132> </home/tantric132/.asoundrc.asoundconf>
<kmg> tantric132: that's basically the configuration file for alsa, your sound manager. the mixer you were just in is the alsa mixer.
<jetscreamer> /window split
<jetscreamer> iirc
<macogw> masingerz: you hit alt and click a number to switch between them
<masingerz> k so i have 1 hdd with ubuntu and another hdd with 2003 and i need grub to show the windoze one also
<jetscreamer> ata is a subset of scsi i think
<tantric132> kmg, do you think it could be the firefox plugin? I think youtube runs off of the adobe flash plugin
<macogw> masingerz: see that part that says [Act:] that shows what numbers have people talking. if someone says your name, the number will light up purple so you know they responded to you
<jetscreamer> like sgml and xml and html and ...
<kmg> tantric132: ugh
<tantric132> kmg, i have video feedback just not sound
<kmg> tantric132: well if you have the video you should be getting the sound
<macogw> masingerz: it shouldve listed it by default i think....  look up grub chainloading
<emma> looks like mplayer is not installed
<masingerz> oh act 1
<masingerz> grub chainloading
<macogw> masingerz: i dont have windows so i cant look up the syntax for it
<macogw> masingerz: yeah chainloading means it hands off control of the boot sequence to windows's bootloader if you select windows
<tantric132> kmg, that is true. on a different note, why am I getting a playback error when I try to play songs off of my ipod. they are in mp3 form. let me copy the error
<tantric132> kmg, Playback Error: You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<masingerz> thnx macogw ill look that up
<tantric132> holy shit
<scooby2> no one knows anything about networkmanager?
<tantric132> kmg, the radio def works in this program
<kmg> tantric132: it's supposed to
<tantric132> kmg, whats the alsa mixer again its blowing my eardrums =D
<kmg> tantric132: lol, well in rythmbox there is a volume slider button
<CrazyPhil_> I have some difficulty to erase one folder. sudo rm -r the-folder. I receive Not supported operation error message
<kmg> tantric132: top right
<kmg> tantric132: little picture of a speaker with musical notes
<m1ke> How do I send my audio that I am listening to, through my voice conference call so my friend can hear?
<macogw> tantric132: just type "alsamixer" in the terminal, and youll get it
<kmg> tantric132: else open up terminal and type 'alsamixer'
<tantric132> got it
<CrazyPhil_> The folder is located on a mounted ntfs drive. Any idea?
<kmg> CrazyPhil_: did you mount it using ntfs-3g?
<tantric132> ok well the onlly thing I can think of why this mp3 playing program isn't playing the mp3's off of my ipod is because it doesn't have a pluglin
<tantric132> anyone know anything about this?
<CrazyPhil_> kmg, I'm not sure, I automount it at start
<kmg> tantric132: yeah you likely need to install some codecs
<CrazyPhil_> kmg, /dev/sdc1       /media/Disque_E ntfs    rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0       0
<MasterShrek> !ipod
<tantric132> how do I do that in linux?
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<thinman1189> hey. does anyone know of a good proxy program?
<voidmage> how can i get ip blocking functionality like present in ktorrent?
<MasterShrek> privoxy
<kmg> CrazyPhil_: do 'mount |grep ntf' from the terminal
<MasterShrek> voidmage, moblock
<CrazyPhil_> no return kmg
<tantric132> does anyone here use Songbird?
<kmg> CrazyPhil_: actually just type 'mount' and if the harddrive mounted at the location the disk in question is mounted at is not using ntfs-3g, then you won't be able to remove the file
<tantric132> if not you should check it out at http://www.songbird.com
<kmg> CrazyPhil_: do you know where the drive is mounted?
<tantric132> http://www.songbirdnest.com/
<tantric132> oops wrong link
<CrazyPhil_> yes
<shr1k3> kng: he gave us the line- /dev/sdc1       /media/Disque_E ntfs    rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0       0
<kmg> oh =P
<tantric132> kmg, how do you go about installing programs that are not on the Add/Remove application. I'm sure it is all done in terminal
<kmg> tantric132: most codecs can be installed from Add/Remove
<CrazyPhil_> here a past http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55571/
<CrazyPhil_> maybe this can help..
<thinman1189> is there a ready for ubuntu version of privoxy?
<tantric132> kmg, I'm talking about programs. for example, I want to install Songbird(songbirdnest.com) and the new Firefox 3 Beta 2. I have downloaded the programs and they sit in a tar.bz2 and tar.gz on my desktop
<astro76> thinman1189: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all&keywords=privoxy
<astro76> kmg: everything is available through Synaptic
<Dimitree> I have installed Firestarter and i get tons of events on 6881 and 37928 ?? does the firewall block these ports and posts an event of the block or it simply lists them ?
<kmg> tantric132: well first you need to untar them, double-click them and they should open in the archive manager, then drag the contents to your desktop
<tantric132> done
<astro76> tantric132: everything is available through synaptic
<astro76> kmg: wrong nick ;)
<kmg> CrazyPhil_: so /dev/sdc1 mounted at /media/Disque_E is your ntfs drive?
<CrazyPhil_> yes
<kmg> tantric132: so what's there?
<egc> anybody know why totem w/ gstreamer backend won't play DVDs even though i have all the good,bad,ugly plugins installed?
<thinman1189> astro76 : thanks. how do I know if I have the other packages? how do I install? http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/web/privoxy
<tantric132> kmg, I got it...easy as cake. thanks bud
<astro76> thinman1189: through Synaptic, or sudo apt-get install privoxy
<egc> i.e., is there something specific anybody's done for dvd playback thru gstreamer?
<Dimitree> why am i getting events on port 6881 ( bittorrent) if no torrent client is running ? i even restarted o-o
<astro76> egc: installed libdvdcss2 ?
<thinman1189> astr076 thanks I'll try
<shr1k3> egs: did you install libdvdcss?
<shr1k3> 2
<egc> gcarrillo@whitebox:/usr/lib$ ls | grep css
<egc> libdvdcss.so.2
<egc> libdvdcss.so.2.0.4
<egc> yup
<kmg> CrazyPhil_: ok then you can do 'sudo umount /dev/sdc1' then 'sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/Disque_E'
<thinman1189> astro76 : what's better privoxy or tor or are they in separate categories?
<kmg> CrazyPhil_: and hopefully i didn't get those backwards
<astro76> thinman1189: I'm not familiar with either
<CrazyPhil_> thx i'll try
<thinman1189> astro76 : ok, thanks
<egc> i remember, a medibuntu tutorial, ill go thru that right quick
<kmg> tantric132: no problem.  I find that managing sound devices is often initially one of the largest difficulties when starting off in ubuntu
<kmg> man that was a terrible sentence
<shr1k3> egc ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shr1k3> egc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<tantric132> kmg, yeah I'm not getting any playback in songbird
<egc> shr1k3: thx, ill go thru those
<shr1k3> egc good luck
<CrazyPhil_> did not change, can't delete it again. It is strange. If I boot with windows, hidden files selected, the folder don't exist. I don't remember this folder at all..
<emma> I cannot get Gutsy to open this. But Feisty was able to.. Any help? not able to open http://mmslb.eonstreams.com/ktrsam.asf
<kmg> tantric132: can you paste the contents of the file located at '~/.asoundrc.asoundconf
<kmg> tantric132: '?
<elknof1> does anyone knows if rtl8185L is working out of the box? the thing is that it appears in the list of compatibility but ain't working for me...
<novacrust> hmm
<tantric132> kmg, bash: /home/tantric132/.asoundrc.asoundconf: Permission denied
<shr1k3> emma: you might benefit from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats as well
<DoYouKnow> elknof1, are the lights going on?
<elknof1> DoYouKnow: yeap
<kmg> tantric132: do 'sudo cat ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf' and paste it to a pastebin, not into this channel (it will be long)
<nickrud> emma: I get audio from that page
<tantric132> kmg, its alot of shit. ALOT
<DoYouKnow> elkbuntu, do you have a server that you can get an IP address from on the network or have you entered an address manually?
<kmg> tantric132: yeah, don't paste it here
<emma> nickrud - you have gutsy?
<kmg> !pastebin
<emma> nuckrud -- what do you have installed that I don't?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> emma: yes, I'm using the mplayer plugin for firefox
<kmg> tantric132: paste it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<DoYouKnow> elkbuntu, what I am wondering is, if the driver is having a problem, it's a problem with your cable, or a problem with the network
<nickrud> emma: with the w64codecs
<emma> When you install mplayer does that automaticlly install the mplayer plugin?
<DoYouKnow> elkbuntu, I am thinking it's one of those things
<emma> Oh I have w32codecs..
<nickrud> emma: no, you have to install mozilla-mplayer , and remove totem-mozilla
<elknof1> DoYouKnow: haha... i thought u were talkin to the other guy...
<nickrud> emma: that's the right set
<DoYouKnow> oh sorry
<DoYouKnow> heh
<nickrud> emma: I should have just said the wincodecs ;)
<DoYouKnow> wrong person
<amdprophet> http://digg.com/world_news/Scientology_Protest_in_Vancouver_BC DIGG IT!
<DoYouKnow> :)
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know what could be causing my G7 mouse to jump around? It happens in windows and Ubuntu. I have two of these mice, I only have the problem on this computer. I've tried different USB ports, but still the same issue. Any thoughts?
<nickrud> !o4o amdprophet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about o4o amdprophet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emma> I've instaleld a lot of junk now to get this stream to play
<elknof1> DoYouKnow: its a wireless card, in a pci slot, is a desktop, no cables...
<tantric132> kmg, what is the syntax?
<kmg> amdprophet: those protests were a lot more impressive than I expected them to be
<amdprophet> :D
<emma> it's weird because Feisty never had any problems.
<kmg> tantric132: of what?
<egc> pocketdrummer: i have that occasionally as well, but i've never looked into it
<amdprophet> how are my fellow linux users doing?
<egc> i just ignore it
<DoYouKnow> elkbuntu, can you see other wireless networks?
<emma> But with feisty there was this thing called libxine-extracodecs that I can't find anymore.
<DoYouKnow> err
<RyanPrior> How do I configure apache to make /home/me/Public be the document root?
<DoYouKnow> elknof1
<tantric132> kmg, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ask for my name, Syntax, and text
<kmg> pocketdrummer: try a different mousepad
<PoGz> hello, gud afternoon.. i have a problem running a simple hello, world program in anjuta
<pocketdrummer> kmg: did that too
<PoGz> compile is not enabled
<elknof1> DoYouKnow: nope, none, not even i have the router at about 50 in from the desktop...
<kmg> tantric132: oh don't worry about that
<PoGz> can someone pls help me?
<pocketdrummer> Could it be the motherboard?
<kmg> tantric132: i need the link to your paste specifically
<nickrud> emma: oh, did you install totem-xine? you also need libxine1-ffmpeg
<jumbers> I made the jump and bought a Dell notebook with Ubuntu pre-installed :)
<tantric132> kmg, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55572/
<elknof1> DoYouKnow: the card is detected, the leds are on, but its just not working...
<pocketdrummer> jumbers: We salute you!
<elknof1> DoYouKnow: im wondering if its cause i need to conf something by hand...
<emma> yes I installed totem-xine. That's what I did.
<jumbers> pocketdrummer: I've been using Ubuntu on my IBM Thinkpad, but it's gotten so slow. :( I can't even use Compiz. I had to go in and manually disable it
<pocketdrummer> DoYouKnow: the muffin man? (Sorry, couldn't resist)
<dogpigeoncow> hi. My friend here just installed 7zip with the add/remove but it doesnt seem to be installed anywhere. wat do i do??
<nickrud> emma get the ffmpeg package I mentioned above, it's essentially the extracodecs replacement
<jumbers> pocketdrummer: Even with "All effects off", it still slowed the machine down to a crawl, so I had to go and remove it
<DoYouKnow> elknof1, ok. try this. open up a terminal prompt and type: ifconfig <interface> down && ifconfig <interface> up && iwconfig <interface> essid <your_aps_ssid>
<pocketdrummer> jumbers: Well, that's not good. How's the new machine treating you?
<elknof1> emma: why dont u just install the ubuntu restricted package...  in apps>add and remove   show all > ubuntu restricted
<Mauser> totem-xine better than totem-gstreamer ?
<emma> I did install the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tspier2> Hi. I was upgrading my version of Ubuntu, and I keep getting errors about unmet dependencies. I tried apt-get -f install, and I tried installing the dependencies by hand, but to no avail. Any advice?
<kmg> tantric132: this all seems to be in order!
<dogpigeoncow> hi. My friend here just installed 7zip with the add/remove but it doesnt seem to be installed anywhere. wat do i do??
<DoYouKnow> elknof1, this will go around network manager
<nickrud> dogpigeoncow: the p7zip in ubuntu is a command line program, not a gui
<elknof1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> Mauser: in some ways, in the future hopefully not
<Mauser> ty
<jumbers> pocketdrummer: I don't know yet, I only placed the order a couple of hours ago :D
<astro76> dogpigeoncow: it's command line but once you install it the built in archive manager (file-roller) will handle 7zip
<astro76> dogpigeoncow: or so I'm told
<DoYouKnow> elknof1, and will allow you to see if the problem is part of the core wireless APIs
<Mauser> i couldn't get totem-gstreamer to work, except the audio channel
<tantric132> kmg, just PM me on the forums if you think of anuything. im about to fall asleep. forum name is tantric132.
<Mauser> then installed vlc
<Blaergh> Is this where I can get Ubuntu installation help?
<kmg> tantric132: ok yeah i need to go get some food anyway
<dogpigeoncow> nickrud: so how do i use it then? because we downloaded a torrent today and hte file extension is .7z
<elknof1> DoYouKnow: i just cant take down eth0 cause im working with it... but ill send you the retro with ifconfig and iwconfig
<dogpigeoncow> so wat do i do then?
<nickrud> dogpigeoncow: I'm installing it now, to test astro76's theory ;)
<dogpigeoncow> or wats a better uncompressor to use
<dogpigeoncow> ok sure :P
<tantric132> kmg, thanks for the help!
<tantric132> goodnight everyone!
<Mauser> gn
<kmg> tantric132: i swear you chose the worst possible thing to try with ubuntu, configuring a usb headset
<DoYouKnow> elknof1, I mean the wireless interface
<kmg> tantric132: just be glad you're not trying to use it with a wine app
<DoYouKnow> elknof1, try this on the wireless interface
<kmg> tantric132: later
<nickrud> dogpigeoncow: right click the file, you should be able to open it in the archive manager
<egc> my usb headset worked
<Blaergh> Alright, I just have a quick question. I have 2 hard drives and Windows XP, and would like to dual-boot Ubuntu and Windows. (I already have the LiveCD) - anyway, when it asks me to install, it asks me if I would like to partition my slave drive (the drive i want to install it on). will partitioning my slave drive delete all the files I already have on it?
<tantric132> kmg, heh...oops!
<nickrud> dogpigeoncow: astro76 was right
<kmg> egc: yeah but what did you have to do to configure it? =P
<emma> who was it that told me about libxine-ffmep ?
<nickrud> emma: me, libxine1-ffmpeg
<DoYouKnow> so if your wireless interface is eth1, type: ifconfig eth1 down && ifconfig eth1 up && iwconfig eth1 essid <your_aps_ssid>
<egc> kmg: don't remember now, that was like a while two months ago :P
<vincenz> How do I set the time/
<emma> nickrud - You. Are. A. Genius.
<egc> hehe
 * nickrud blushes
<elknof1> DoYouKnow: yeah, i've already tryied that...
<kmg> egc: i've always had to go at it from command line at least just to get firefox to play through it
<egc> yeah i had it going for skype
<elknof1> DoYouKnow:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55573/
<DoYouKnow> elknof1, ok, have you tried looking up your card in launchpad?
<emma> nickrud -- I have no idea how you could know something so esoteric but that was just what it required! I just restarted the computer after I installed that. And now I can listen to it in Firefox!
<elknof1> DoYouKnow: no clue..  what is launchpad?
<kmg> egc: the sound manager just seems to only have effect on really integrated gnome apps like mplayer and such
<thinman1189> I installed privoxy but it doesn't show anywhere. anyone know how to start it?
<DoYouKnow> elknof1, it's ubuntu's bug tracking system
<nickrud> emma: I learned from someone else.
<egc> im getting defeated by totem-gstreamer right now though
<pocketdrummer> Jack_Sparrow: Is there a list of those ! commands you use?
<Mauser> Blaergh: i used the windows admin tools to create free space on my drive then followed the install through its process, and now i dual boot
<achandrashekar> any ltsp experts present? - specifically with multiserver setup?
<DoYouKnow> elknof1, are you using WPA or WEP?
<DoYouKnow> or you're not even getting that far
<DoYouKnow> elknof1, (or none at all?)
<xTheGoat121x> I've been considering changing my wireless network's protection from WEP to WPA... does Feisty support WPA?
<aoisora> Excuse Me!! I Use Ubuntu7.10 , And I Use Weberp Php Program . But Weberp's Language File Is .po , I Can't Change Language . I Am Not Sure That I Don't Install Some Packages . Please Tell Me Thank You !! (PS:Apache2.2.4 Php5.2.3 Mysql5.0.45)
<kmg> huh?
<elknof1> DoYouKnow: none
<Blaergh> when it asks to partition my hard drive on the Ubuntu install screen, does that mean it will delete all the information on my hard drive? or will all my data be safe?
<visualdensity>  /quit
<bossmanbeta> I dont use wep or wpa... I SSH -D (dynamic proxy) from my wireless to a local wired-box on my lan .... much better than wep or wpa
<emma> nickrud but how can a person know what all those lib-type files mean or do or how they change names or when they are called for?
<Blaergh> oops, sorry mauser, missed your info. thanks
<Mauser> Blaergh: install to the free space on you hd
<Blaergh> alright, wish me luck. happy linuxing >.>
<preaction__> how do i find what /dev/* node my USB mass storage is? lsusb just says "Maxtor" and /dev/sd* gives me only the two hard drives I had before
<DoYouKnow> elknof1, ok. try "dmesg | grep radio" in a terminal
<TehLulze> Does anyone know if there is an IRC that helps people with python?
<astro76> TehLulze: #python
<DoYouKnow> elknof1, check if it tells you radio on or radio off
<Mauser> else goto ubuntuforums.org
<nickrud> emma: some of it's a matter of experience, and using the right tools. For example , to be sure I got the lib name right I did   apt-cache depends xine-ui  (the standard xine frontend) which recommended the library.
<TehLulze> astro76 thanks
<nickrud> emma: and a _lot_ of google
<emma> I see. apt-cache depends..
<emma> i've never heard of that command. That tells you all the dependencies of xine-ui ?
<nickrud> yes
<emma> that's a good one!
<elknof1> DoYouKnow: i did this   sudo iwconfig wlan0 power on     but next time i iwconfig it appears off
<nickrud> emma: it tells you the top level depends. Each of those packages that get listed have their own depends, and so on
<emma> The libfiles seem very esoteric to me. I don't really know what they do or when they are called for. They are like mysteries.
<emma> I wonder if you have a big hard drive if you are just supposed to download every single libfile you see, just in case, until whatever you want works.
<jerrym> i have an old version  5.xx  how do i update ubuntu?
<aoisora> Can someone help me about me problem thank you !!
<nickrud> emma: about 95% of the time you don't ever need to know about the libs. It's the complications created by media licensing and patents that causes people to know that one
<emma> I see
<DoYouNo> elknof1, type "dmesg" and check if you see anything on whether your radio is turned on or off
<DoYouNo> in a terminal
<emma> So perhaps, with most software, the makefile will include the libs
<chowner> my grub is all black!
<nickrud> emma: no, the makefile will call those libs. If you get into compiling, you'll need to know about libs 100% of the time ;)
<kmg> emma: they just each provide different functionality, different apps require different functionality, applications are kind of built on top of lib dependencies that provide base functionality
<chowner> I need help with getting the right menu.lst , its not happening for me
<Dimitree> How can i make PHP work ? I have installed LAMP from Synaptic and i have put phpbb3 files in www but when i go to localhost the browser trys to download the page instead of opening it ? i checked in services it says database is running and apache is running ? any idea ?
<kritzstapf> nickrud: or you use a packaged build system like portage :)
<Mauser> #ubuntuforums
<Mauser> ?
<nickrud> kritzstapf: or apt-get build-dep ;P
<chowner> grubs insta
<kritzstapf> nickrud: right ;)
<TehLulze> Hmm says I need to be identified to join #python?
<nickrud> !register | kritzstapf
<ubotu> kritzstapf: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<speeddemon8803> !register | tehluze..err...nevermind :)
<ubotu> tehluze..err...nevermind :): By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<nickrud> oops, kritzstapf sorry
<chowner> Im trying to boot off my secondary drive
<kritzstapf> nickrud: huh? :D
<speeddemon8803> lol...whoops
<nickrud> speeddemon8803: at least you're talking to the right person
<elknof1> DoYouknow doyouno: ok sending it...
<speeddemon8803> true
<elknof1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55574/
<elknof1> i have no clue what is all that haha...  ive been here for about a week
<chowner> I got my grub menu looking fine, but when it boots kernel on secondary drive, it brand new install
<DoYouNo> elknof1, it's getting late... if I see you on tomorrow I'll help you w/ it. But I would check at what stage the wireless driver is functioning at. 1) check if the driver is fully loaded and the radio is on 2) check what network manager thinks of the situation, and higher level ubuntu-specific stuff I'm not yet familiar with. Also, there is a network troubleshooting guide on the wiki. otherwise, ask someone else here
<thinman1189> if I'm running privoxy how do I find out what my ip is?
<chowner> alls I get is black screen and Please wait on one of the tty's
<emma> would it be so difficult to make one monster-lib that just fills up ubuntu with all the libs you'll ever need?
<elknof1> doyouno, thanks dude
<DoYouNo> elknof1, "WW:This driver has EXPERIMENTAL support for this chipset."
<DoYouNo> note that
<emma> or there could be like a lib-repository where any program that needs a lib can look and download it.
<chowner> emma : you got a monolithic kernel, now you want a monolithic library? lol...
<DoYouNo> also note that there are a bunch of repeating messages in your dmesg log and finally a "link not ready" error
<DoYouNo> gnite
<chowner> or theres a program that downloads what you need
<eden_> alone?
<chowner> eh
<vincenz> How do I change the timezone?
<thinman1189> I have privoxy on but it doesn't seem to be working. if I check my ip online it hasn't changed. anyone know why?
<kromek> #l2-aurora
<speeddemon8803> !privoxy > speeddemon8803
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C apropos apt-check: apt-check: nothing appropriate." Where can I find a description of the apt-check command?
<thinman1189> !privoxy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about privoxy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> bullgard4: for that, you'll need to read the source , /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you very much for your help.
<starked> Hey, is anybody here familiar with kiba-dock? I can't seem to enable physics in it.
<thinman1189> I'm using privoxy but it doesn't seem to be working. does anyone use?
<mkbernard> is there a way to see all the packages i have manually installed with apt-get
<speeddemon8803> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<simi> hi, does anyone know if evolution-data-server-2.22 eating lot of CPU (>60%) on Ubuntu 8.04 is a bug or is indexing something?
<bazhang> !hardy | simi
<ubotu> simi: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<vincenz> How do I change my clock?
<vincenz> I want to change the timezone of my system
<Cpudan80> vincenz: right click the clock on the panel, adjust date and time (root access required)
<simplechat> heyyas, i've had a look at this: http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/02/10/2011257 and i've noted the current kernal version for ubuntu 7.10 is one of those listed as vulnerable
<simplechat> how do i find what kernal modules are currently loaded? (to know if i'm vulnerable?)
<simplechat> its an exploit in vmsplice, apparently
<preaction__> simplechat, uname -a
<vincenz> Cpudan80: I don't have a gui
<simplechat> ah, ok
<simplechat> ah, that doesn't show it?
<simplechat> preaction__, ?
<abdulla> hey all , i want to make a timed wallpaper changer like in KDE please
<Cpudan80> vincenz: time-admin --help
<KAsss> Hi. What program can I use to convert mp3 files into .amr files (that can be recognized in a cell phone) ?
<simplechat> abdulla, wallpaper tray
<preaction__> simplechat, yes it does.
<vincenz> Cpudan80: that seems to be non std?
<preaction__> simplechat, mine says: Linux ubuntu 2.6.22-14-generic, ...
<simplechat> preaction__, so i don't have any kernal modules? (not even the ones tc installes, or the ones installed by vmware, etc.)
<simplechat> yeah
<simplechat> thats the kernal version
<abdulla> simplechat, whwat is that and link please
<vincenz> Cpudan80: found it
<preaction__> simplechat, then lsmod for the modules
<simplechat> 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP
<MrPiracy> anyone knows if there's a problem with tuxfamily.org right now? i cant do apt-get update from it, but i can ping with no problems
<Cpudan80> vincenz: That's what the right clicking bit does.... dont know what else to tell you
<prakriti> is there a way with apt-get or aptitude to "downgrade" a package?
<simplechat> ok, ubuntu isn't vulnerable
<simplechat> abdulla, sudo apt-get install wallpapertray iirc
<preaction__> any idea why my USB drive doesn't get a /dev/hd or /dev/sd node assigned to it?
<bazhang> !info wallpapertray
<ubotu> Package wallpapertray does not exist in gutsy
<bazhang> !find wallpaper
<ubotu> Found: gutsy-wallpapers, kdewallpapers, blubuntu-wallpapers, edgy-community-wallpapers, edgy-wallpapers (and 8 others)
<speeddemon8803> !find flight
<ubotu> Found: flight-of-the-amazon-queen, flightgear
<Nehal> is there a tool to adjust the horizontal/vertical position of my X11 screen, without using xvidtune and editing the configuration files manually?
<urak> Hey guys, Im new to Linux and I have just install gutsy on my vaio laptop but the memory stick reader is always on
<speeddemon8803> Elaborate urak
<abdulla> guys can we make an XFCE look like GNOME? and be used similar to GNome ? or is their a difrence because i dunno if its customizable easily l ike gnome is
<ianm_> what's the consensus these days, ATI or nVidia if Intel's offerings aren't fast enough?
<speeddemon8803> abdulla, right click a bar, click add new item, add all the items you want, xfce can be configured just by doing that to look exactly like gnome.
<urak> overall the desktop is nice but my problem is that the memory stick is always on even though I did not insert anything on it
<Dimitree> What is the best Linux for a web server ? does ubuntu have a web server distribution or something like that ? :)
<speeddemon8803> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server
<Dimitree> thank you :)
<speeddemon8803> Bazhang, they were just asking if we had a server distro..not what room it was :)
<bazhang> hehe
<speeddemon8803> close enough though!
<speeddemon8803> :)
<abdulla> simplechat, is drapes better then wp changer?
<abdulla> i am considering of installing XFC now :D
<speeddemon8803> You should...its a lot lighter on your hardware than gnome
<speeddemon8803> if you have a older computer...it will work REALLY well..heck even a new pc works awesome
<abdulla> im using a p4 2 ghz laptop  512ram 32mb nividia
<abdulla> but gnome lags sometimes :S
<^futuro> Hi to all
<speeddemon8803> you should just do the alternative installer of ubuntu
<abdulla> i just hope its easy to do things like in gnome its easy to install themes and use it
<abdulla> what do you mean speeddemon8803 ?
<speeddemon8803> !alternative
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<^futuro> vista block hdd???
<ianm_> abdulla: lags how?
<speeddemon8803> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> ^futuro: ##windows is for vista ;]
<speeddemon8803> i install the alternative cd on every pc i have...just so theres no fuss from them.
<speeddemon8803> it works great.
<abdulla> it lags as when i start 8 things in same time it takes time to open about 11 seconds to have them all opened then
<speeddemon8803> but..its text-mode...meaning no graphical user interface
<abdulla> ianm_, but if i open 1 app at a time it takes less then 2seconds however im a person who hate lag ;)
<speeddemon8803> Abdulla...i highly suggest the alternative cd for you :)
<abdulla> alternative what do yo u mean speed/
<abdulla> i saw that their is alternative download but i didnt know what that means speeddemon8803
<speeddemon8803> its for pc's with less than adequate RAM for the live cd
<abdulla> im on laptop not pc speeddemon8803 and whats the minimal adequate ram then?
<Templario> hi i have a ubuntu but have a bug
<Templario> in kernel?
<julio_p> i gotta go guys!
<speeddemon8803> its like 256mb i think
<Templario> im bugged?
<bazhang> Templario: been reading slashdot?
<Templario> yeah
<^futuro> exuseme
<Templario> julio_p sorry
<speeddemon8803> your excused....i think
<speeddemon8803> :)
<julio_p> Don't chat with Templario !!! He's playing with us!
<Templario> eu vi julio_p
<^futuro> I can't install ubuntu
<speeddemon8803> dont argue in this room.....please
<Templario> dont install ^futuro
<speeddemon8803> dont start a war either
<neville> What do you mean can't install it
<Templario> the system is bugged
<^futuro> asdads
<neville> What happens
<^futuro> I am italian
<speeddemon8803> !it | ^futuro
<ubotu> ^futuro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<^futuro> I want to learn english
<^futuro> :)
<Templario> ^futuro the kernel of ubuntu
<Templario> is bugged
<Templario> dont install
<speeddemon8803> We cant help you learn english in here
<Templario> ok?
<r_a_f> hey - any good howto router linksys + ubuntu ?
<speeddemon8803> Templario...please cease
<^futuro> my video card isn't present in ubuntu driver libe
<julio_p> futuro u can learn english iin my web site
<^futuro> really=
<^futuro> ?
<julio_p> futuro I'm wanting learn italian too
<Templario> i speak a reality of ubuntu
<speeddemon8803> I did ask you to stop
<Templario> and i will make
<Templario> a site
<julio_p> futuro sooo U can learn and i learn u ok?
<^futuro> yes
<Templario> about this bug
<julio_p> Templario, YOU LIE!
<Templario> you will see
<speeddemon8803> !op
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<travisat> well no he doesn't, there is a security bug in linux's kernel at the moment
<speeddemon8803> I had to :/
<Seveas> travisat, yes and since this is a support channel, bugs are offtopic
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Seveas> panicing about it helps nobody.
<travisat> Seveas: just saying he isn't lying
<speeddemon8803> thanks seveas, and sorry, i know that commands a touchy one..but...didnt know what else to do
<julio_p> futuro, i'm brazilian but i'm learning english... and what i know I can learn you
<bazhang> offtopic julio_p ^futuro
<julio_p> that ubotu is being each day worst!
<bazhang> templario if you have vmsplice--there is a fix already though
<julio_p> bazhang, he go away
<Benalex> Hello all, is there a program to convert doc files into pdf
<julio_p> My website is: http://inglesnow.wordpress.com
<julio_p> ^futuro, my site's portuguese
<mafrac> Hi all
<julio_p> ^futuro, but i can chat with you
<speeddemon8803> Helo mafrac
<mafrac> anybody knows about bind configuration?
<bazhang> Benalex: try print to pdf in open office
<mafrac> i.e.: the domain some.com has ns1.example.com and ns2.example.com as dns, but in this dns is't there a zone created for some.com. I would like to point some.com to a default ip to park it.
<Benalex> bazhang: thank.. trying it now
<bazhang> np
<ali> Hello
<ali> I have Intel Core2 Duo
<bazhang> ask away ali
<ali> and installed Ubuntu i386 before a while
<crolle17> searching for a file (with "test" in its name) in a specific folder i have to do this,  right? locate -d /home/crolle *test*
<ali> should I switch to the 64bit version?
<bazhang> ali the benefits are minimal at this point unless you do video compositing or have 4GB or ram or more
<bazhang> ali plus you need to completely reinstall ;]
<mahmoud2> ali: No, not unless you have a reason to move to 64bit.
<_Oz_> man
<ali> bzagang: so if I want to switch to 64bit, I must reinstall the whole system?
<_Oz_> I am still confused by ubuntu's filesystem
<speeddemon8803> yes ali
<bazhang> yes ali
<_Oz_> which says everything about how stupid I am
<_Oz_> WHERE do applications install??
<_Oz_> what is the equivalent of C:/Program Files ??
<speeddemon8803>  /sbin
<bazhang> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ali> ok, thanks
<bazhang> np
<speeddemon8803> sbin is the program files equivalent for ubuntu
<_Oz_> speeddemon: /sbin does not appear on the fulesystem hierarchy standard
<mahmoud2> _Oz_ : do not take it like that there is an exact equivalent of the stuff in Windows
<speeddemon8803> i believe
<mahmoud2> speeddemon8803: sbin is not the program files equivalent
<_Oz_> mahmoud2: right on, I agree, I just wanted some kind of comparison
<speeddemon8803> or is it bin
<_Oz_> I just don't know where the hell anything is floating around in here
<speeddemon8803> heck i dont know either...thought i did...ill shut up now
<crolle17> _Oz_, in most cases it's the /usr-folder
 * speeddemon8803 is sorry for confusion
<^futuro> I cant find on google
<_Oz_> where in the /usr folder?
<bazhang> find what ^futuro
<speeddemon8803> go to /
<^futuro> how to install ubuntu on fujitsu siemens on amilo li 1705
<mahmoud2> _Oz_ : there is an exact program files equivalent .. In most Linux distributions .. libraries , help documents and binaries are saved separately
<speeddemon8803> then go to the usr folder
<gejr> _Oz_: in linux often programs install like this: /usr/bin <- executables /etc/ <- configuration files /home/<user>/.<somefile> <- personal configurations
<mahmoud2> _Oz_ : there is not*
<node> There is a patch for this bug on lkml.org already. For the 2.6.24 and I believe 2.6.22
<crolle17> _Oz_, hard to say. sometimes /usr/lib or /usr/share. depends on the app
<mahmoud2> _Oz_: Are you trying to locate something?
<node> Very simple patch.
<mahmoud2> !locate | _Oz_
<ubotu> _Oz_: locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<bazhang> ^futuro: you tried the livecd?
<bastid_raZor> _Oz_; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview is a good page to see where ubuntu puts things
<speeddemon8803> bastid
<outsiders> !locate
<speeddemon8803> i love you!
<gejr> _Oz_: bigger suites (like openoffice) might go in /opt
<outsiders> !locate usr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locate usr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<speeddemon8803> i have been trying to find that..for..a LONG time
<_Oz_> thanks, gejr, that was the best explanation I've heard yet
<_Oz_> so they go all over the place?
<Dimitree> Will i be asked to configure LAN setting during Ubuntu Server installation ? if not what is the command to configure lan from terminal ?
<crolle17> _Oz_, in /usr/share are things which are needed in more  that 1 app. like drivers
<bastid_raZor> speeddemon8803; i bookmark tons of useful *nix pages
<_Oz_> why doesn't that bother anyone that the files are spread out all over the system and it's different for each app?
<crolle17> searching for a file (with "test" in its name) in a specific folder i have to do this,  right? locate -d /home/crolle *test*
<speeddemon8803> because we dont care where they are as long as they work ;)
<bazhang> _Oz_: because its not ##windows ;]
<gejr> _Oz_: because the package manager keeps them arranged ;) you can easily see where the programs were installed.
<^futuro> yes i have try
<^futuro> but live cd don't start
<speeddemon8803> 3 answers to the same question..and all correct :P
<bazhang> ^futuro: and got what errors
<_Oz_> I was trying to figure out where azureus installed so I could tell firefox where to find it
<^futuro> screen is black
<_Oz_> and I COULD NOT find it
<_Oz_> it was a frustrating experience
<crolle17> _Oz_, use locate or find
<gejr> _Oz_: and i'm pretty sure it's /usr/bin/azureus ?
<mahmoud2> _Oz_: use the locate command
<_Oz_> just type locate azureus?
<^futuro> when i write live install
<bastid_raZor> _Oz_; normally ~/.azureus is a good place to look
<_Oz_> I looked there, bastid
<bazhang> ^futuro: you might try the alternate cd as well--what video card in that computer and how much ram
<_Oz_> but there appeared to be no, uh...  "program file"
<^futuro> google must help me
<^futuro> bye
<gejr> ~/.azureus is a good place to search for configuration files.
<_Oz_> I should have pointed it to a .conf?
<crolle17> _Oz_, yeah configuration-files often are in home-dir
<_Oz_> I was looking for something along the lines of "azureus.exe"
<hydoske1> what's the way to extract an rpm archive?
<mahmoud2> _Oz_: no, to the binary
<_Oz_> so how do I find the actual binary
<bazhang> hydoske1: look for the deb alternative first
<crolle17> _Oz_, especially these whom are user-dependent
<mahmoud2> _Oz_: Linux executable files are not .exe ..
<bastid_raZor> _Oz_; binary file is what you are referring to. and if you installed via a package manager apt-get, aptitude or synaptic it would be in /usr/bin or if you installed it manually then /usr/local/bin
<hydoske1> bazhang -out of the question, the deb package is missing what I need, it's a known bug
<outsiders> hello everybody
<speeddemon8803> Please PLEASE watch the hidden files on your system, as like in windows...you start screwing with hidden files...linux can break
<hydoske1> I need to extract an rpm - anybody have any ideas?
<bazhang> hydoske1: what app
<elknof1> gnite
<crolle17> searching for a file (with "test" in its name) in a specific folder i have to do this,  right? locate -d /home/crolle *test*
<speeddemon8803> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<elknof1> thanks all
<_Oz_> ok, so I used 'locate azureus' and many files appeared...  which one is the binary?
<speeddemon8803> !rpm
<hydoske1> bazhang - avr-libc is missing packages for the tiny24
<outsiders> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<gejr> _Oz_: my favourite way of doing this is: "find / -perm u+x -name "*myprog*"" it search the entire disk (/) for programs that are executable for a user, for a file named "myprog"
<bazhang> hydoske1: you will get much grief and likely little support if you choose to go that route--very risky
<hydoske1> speeddemon8803 - alien won't do it, i need a file inside the RPM, not to install it
<_Oz_> ouch, gejr
<Dezine> How can I remove the drive icons for my mounted windows partitions from my desktop without unmounted them?
<_Oz_> I am trying to escape windows, but the command line is still something I'm barely capable of handling
<hydoske1> bazhang - I need it though, and I'm almost certain it will work
<speeddemon8803> Please avoid doing the same command numerous times in a row as it can bog down the bot, and if you must experiment, try /msg ubotu <<!factoid>> Thanks!
<hydoske1> I've done a lot of research on it
<bazhang> almost certain heh
<gejr> _Oz_: i guess locate can do it too, but i never use that. I hate having to do "updatedb" to reindex before every search.
<_Oz_> it seems unreasonable to have to remember a command line command like that (or to even have to type it) just to find the file that the app is asking me for
<_Oz_> why do you have to updatedb before every search, exactly?
<hydoske1> yes, almost certain
<gejr> locate keeps a database of all files
<bazhang> _Oz_: what are you trying to do exactly
<hydoske1> and if I'm wrong, I don't have a mess on my hands "like I would with the alien solution"
<Dezine> nevermind
<gejr> it updates its once per 24 hours (usually during night)
<_Oz_> bazhang: I was downloading a torrent
<Dezine> Ubuntu Tweak let me change it
<hydoske1> I told you, avr-libc from the repositories has a known bug where it's missing support for the microcontroller I'm trying to program
<_Oz_> I wanted azureus to accept the download from firefox rather than save the torrent file to disk
<gejr> if you've just installed a program you have to reindex that database to find its files
<_Oz_> so firefox said, "Which program do you want to open this with?"
<_Oz_> and I couldn't tell it
<_Oz_> because I couldn't find it
<bazhang> Dezine: ubuntutweak? what is that
<_Oz_> (and still can't find it)
<bastid_raZor> _Oz_; how did you install azureus?
<gejr> _Oz_: go to commandline and type "which azureus" ?
<_Oz_> add/remove programs
<hydoske1> bazhang - I told you, avr-libc from the repositories has a known bug where it's missing support for the microcontroller I'm trying to program
<gejr> what does that return?
<hydoske1> bazhang - so I need to extract a precompiled file that would add support for this microcontroller from an RPM that has it
<_Oz_> well, nothing now
<Dezine> It's a program I found looking around online, let's you tweak some settings.
<_Oz_> I removed azureus heh
<bastid_raZor> _Oz_; do the same step you did before with the torrent.. simply type /usr/bin/azureus  .. that is where it is located.
<gejr> _Oz_: ah ;)
<_Oz_> installed deluge, which firefox somehow "found"
<Dezine> bazhang, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/downloads
<bazhang> hydoske1: no idea how to do that--sorry
<_Oz_> but I was asking so that next time I could do this the right way
<_Oz_> this seems like it should be simple but I must be missing something very obvious because I'm still totally confused
<_Oz_> I just want to tell the app where it can find a binary
<bastid_raZor> _Oz_; write this down binary files are located in /usr/bin /usr/local/bin
<_Oz_> ok
<_Oz_> pretty much always?
<bastid_raZor> _Oz_; unless you tell them to be in a different place, yes
<_Oz_> I just run the package install
<_Oz_> and let it do its thing
<_Oz_> so I assume they go there, then
<bastid_raZor> _Oz_; /usr/bin would be where they go if you do it that way.
<bazhang> Dezine: that works for you?
<Soludra> Is it possible to cause the BACKSPACE key, when using Firefox, to go back a page instead of acting as a page up?
<Dezine> Yeah it works just fine
<bazhang> dezine then what is the issue?
<Dezine> Nothing, I didn't know it could take them off. I just looked again and say it.
<Dezine> saw it*
<_Oz_> soludra: yes
<bazhang> dezine I would guess that ubuntutweak is as well supported as automatix around here ;]
<_Oz_> soludra: type "about:config" in your firefox address bar
<_Oz_> then search for "backspace"
<_Oz_> change that value from 1 to 0
<Soludra> Aaah. Thanks.
<Dezine> Well I don't need any support for it, was looking for help about the icons but looked at the program for the heck of it and it solved my problem.
<_Oz_> You're welcome.
<_Oz_> ok, gotta rest myownself.
<_Oz_> Thanks, everyone, for the help in trying to make my muddled mind understand the obvious.
<_Oz_> I know it's annoying to explain ultra-obvious stuff like.
<bastid_raZor> _Oz_; command line kicks ass once you learn it
<_Oz_> like that, rather.
<_Oz_> bastid: I'm sure it does...  and I have been using it more, slowly.
<speeddemon8803> i agree bastid
<_Oz_> What's the kybd shortcut for terminal?
<gejr> _Oz_: keep the spirit up, you'll get used to it after a while :)
<_Oz_> gejr: thanks. :)
<speeddemon8803> yup
<speeddemon8803> it took me like a week
<Dezine> What's the difference between aptitide and apt-get and which should I use?
<_Oz_> doesn't terminal have a shortcut like the run command (alt-f2?)
<speeddemon8803> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<speeddemon8803> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<speeddemon8803> You should use aptitude whenever possible dezine
<bazhang> Dezine: personal preference really
<speeddemon8803> well...true
<speeddemon8803> :)
<bazhang> heh
<Dezine> Ok, thank you. Seems the more I read the more I see "aptitude" rather than apt-get.
<gejr> _Oz_: you must define your own shortcuts.. google for keyboard shortcuts in gnome if you don't know how.
<bazhang> though apt-get is getting new functions in hardy ;]
<bastid_raZor> _Oz_; type $PATH  .. that should show you a list of where ubuntu looks for binaries
<speeddemon8803> Hardy in general is getting a lot of goodies :)
<bazhang> yesh
<speeddemon8803> i cant wait
<speeddemon8803> and dont wanna break my pc
<speeddemon8803> so i gotta
<speeddemon8803> 8.04 is LTS correct?
<bazhang> gnome is ;[
<_Oz_> thanks, bastid
<speeddemon8803> hehe
<speeddemon8803> sucks for kubuntu and xubuntu users then
<_Oz_> gnite all
<_Oz_> &
<bastid_raZor> _Oz_;  you can use tab to autocomplete names
<Dezine> good think I use ubuntu
<speeddemon8803> but....those two can easily be installed :)
<Dezine> thing*
<bazhang> bye oz
<speeddemon8803> with sudo apt-get install kubuntu or sudo apt-get install xubuntu
<bastid_raZor> _Oz_; in command line tab is your friend ;)
<speeddemon8803> yup
<bazhang> -desktop
<shnastybiznastic> quick question:  I"m wanting to make menuconfig and need to know where ubuntu puts source installed from the package manager
<speeddemon8803> heh
<speeddemon8803> yeah
<speeddemon8803> oops
<Dezine> I've tried kubuntu and xubuntu, I'm too used to gnome.
<speeddemon8803> me too dezine
<speeddemon8803> kubuntu drove me nuts
<bazhang> shnastybiznastic: where did you put it?
<Dezine> xfce is nice but not my cup of tea
<speeddemon8803> it was too "windowsy"
<Dezine> yeah
<Templario> speeddemon8803 i need help with my kernel
<shnastybiznastic> *I* didn't put it anywhere, I simply selected the package marked linux source and let the package manager do it's thing
<bazhang> Templario: do you have vmsplice in your kernel?
<speeddemon8803> templario, please ask someone else like bazhang, i have no clue about kernels
<bazhang> shnastybiznastic: oops misread your question
<Templario> not
<Templario> i have a bug
<Templario> in my kernel
<speeddemon8803> we going through that again huh?
<Templario> and i need help
<speeddemon8803> round 2 right?
<shnastybiznastic> I'm helping someone with a slackware install deal with menuconfig, and I can't find the source to look at the menu myself
<bazhang> !enter | Templario
<ubotu> Templario: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Templario> sorry bazhang but i need help with my kernell
<Dezine> Ok, for some reason when I log out I have no log in screen. I can get in with startx but I think messing with kubuntu screwed things up. How can I reset it?
<speeddemon8803> kernels are not my thing
<rettopnam> shnastybiznastic:  did you check /var/apt/cache/ ?  I'm not sure if source files are somewhere else tho
<bazhang> shnastybiznastic: slackware? how does this relate to ubuntu?
<shnastybiznastic> I'm using ubuntu, but I use to use slackware
<speeddemon8803> slackware is super configurable
<shnastybiznastic> hence, my quextion is about where the source I just downloaded went
<bazhang> Dezine: I suspect ubuntu tweak
<speeddemon8803> you build it yourself right?
<shnastybiznastic> wait, I think it just downloaded the bzip
<Dezine> Nah, I've done it before but don't remember how to get it back.
<shnastybiznastic> okay, nevermind
<Dezine> I think I set kdm as default.
<Dezine> how do I reset that
<bazhang> just a general query if any ops are looking in: is ubuntu tweak officially supported by #ubuntu?
<Templario> como que resolve
<Templario> Coringao
<Templario> ?
<Dezine> I'm pretty sure that isn't the issue
<bazhang> Templario: what is the exact bug, or just too much slashdot
<Dezine> I'll try a restart
<bazhang> dezine so many automatix users said as well ;]
<Templario> have a bug
<Templario> bazhang in kernell of ubuntu
<Templario> you understand me?
<bazhang> Templario: saying have a bug is very non helpful--be precise
<razordead> Templario: I probably can't help, but I'm noticing you haven't said what this "bug" is or what you want done about it
<spartan> using automatix is asking for trouble
<Templario> have a exploit
<bazhang> razordead: from the slashdot article I suspect ;]
<Templario> the name exploit.c
<Templario> get a root user
<Templario> in your ssh
<Templario> in ubuntu SO
<speeddemon8803> Templario you are asking for trouble buddy
<bazhang> !enter | Templario
<ubotu> Templario: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Templario> i need solutions
<Templario> about this
<Templario> kernel 2.6.17 ao 2.6.24.1
<Templario> is vulnerable
<bazhang> Templario: disable ssh for starters and stop using the enter key so much
<gejr> Templario: you need english lessons, mi amigo..
<shadow__> I just installed Ubuntu on an ASUS laptop... everything works except whenever i try to switch from X to the CLI.. its just a black screen
<speeddemon8803> !es | templario
<ubotu> templario: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<shadow__> the ubuntu boot screen doesnt show either
<BubblegumTate> anyone know a good mencoder frontend, besides acidrip? preferably that has updated sometime in the last 5 years
<bazhang> dvd rip BubblegumTate?
<d7> I notice the preferred applications application is rather limited, how do I change the defualt application for other file types, like torrents, for example?
<shadow__> >:o
<bazhang> shadow__: how do you switch
<shadow__> ctrlalt F1/F2 etc
<Templario> isn t a question about english or other language this is a danger bug in UBUNTU and peoaple need to know about this! Have a bug in Ubuntu Kernel
<bazhang> d7 what to what do you want to change
<bazhang> Templario: stop now
<shadow__> it just blackscreens on me with no text
<shadow__> i can switch back though
<Templario> i dont lie
<d7> bazhang, so that torrents open with deluge and not miro
<speeddemon8803> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bazhang> ctrl alt f7 does nothing shadow__
<speeddemon8803> !bug | templario
<ubotu> templario: please see above
<razordead> Templario: I'm sure the majority of people hear read Slashdot & have already heard about this
<rettopnam> man, i bet launchpad is full of dups today
<speeddemon8803> templario...with my ubotu command...this discussion from you...will drop
<bazhang> Templario: you are not asking for help--you are asking for a quick exit
<BubblegumTate> bazhang, I was looking for something more general to covert between filetypes
<BubblegumTate> rather then dvd specific
<shadow__> bazhang: ctrlalt F7 brings it back to X
<shadow__> oddly
<Templario> i need a solutions about this kernell
<speeddemon8803> !stop | templario
<ubotu> templario: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<bazhang> BubblegumTate: like from flv to mpeg?
<shadow__> i dont understand how X can work but the CLI isnt
<shadow__> lol
<Templario> its not a offtopic
<Templario> the peoaple need know about this
<bazhang> shadow__: what about opening the terminal in gui?
<speeddemon8803> it is not appropriate for this room and you were asked to stop numerous times
<razordead> Templario: everyone knows about it already
<shadow__> that works fine
<speeddemon8803> continuance of this discussion will end in your removal...period.
<bazhang> Templario: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Templario> its not a motive for stop
<shadow__> when i shut down ubuntu where its supposted to show the shutdown mumbo jumbo
<BubblegumTate> bazhang: yeah, but it's rmvb to divx/xvid/whatever I'm supposed to call it
<shadow__> its just black
<Templario> its not a offtopic
<Templario> is a topic
<M-Nagato> Templario, people already know about the bug
<speeddemon8803> Templario
<Templario> and need atention
<M-Nagato> we don't need you coming in and telling us over and over
<speeddemon8803> you were warned
<speeddemon8803> numerous times
<bazhang> put Templario on /ignore
<rettopnam> shadow, do you know the process to login then shutdown in cli?
<M-Nagato> if you REALLY want to make the RIGHT people aware, follow the instructions on the launchpad and file a bug
<Templario> Its a reality
<shadow__> rettopnam: not sure what you mean
<bazhang> bye Templario
<Templario> im not lie
<Templario> stop bazhang
<speeddemon8803> no
<Templario> the peoaple need know
<speeddemon8803> YOU stop
<Templario> not
<shadow__> i have him on ignore lol
<bazhang> speeddemon8803: dont feed the troll ;]
<unicum> question: the numerous modules, that are loaded during booting, in which file is the order set, like: first this, then that... ?
<Templario> kernel 2.6.17 ao 2.6.24.1
<Templario> is vulnerable
<speeddemon8803> can i feed the bot? ;)
<Templario> kernel 2.6.17 ao 2.6.24.1
<Templario> is vulnerable
<Templario> dont install ubuntu
<bazhang> http://it.slashdot.org/it/08/02/10/2011257.shtml the sky is falling!
<iloop> hi my pl2303 serial to usb is not getting detected in kubuntu
<Templario> in your machine
<Templario> ;)
<shadow__> i wish i could blame the ATI driver but even the boot screen is affected by my weird issue
<shadow__> nothing shows up until X loads
<rettopnam> shadow__: if the TTY is working, you would get request for username, password, then you could send shutdown command sudo shutdown -r now then password, and see if it works.   If so, it could be only display/video based
<Templario> I dont read slashdot
<iloop> i have loaded all the modules
<Templario> bazhang
<speeddemon8803> dont let templario fool you ubuntu is very much stable..he is just someone with absolutely no life whatsoever so he freaks out new users.
<bazhang> hehe
<ethan961> some bots like ubotu are useful... others like Templario... well...
<iloop> but the device id itself doesnot show up rite in lsusb
<speeddemon8803> I speak the truth.
<ethan961> haha
<BubblegumTate> wait wait...
<bazhang> legacy serial device iloop? which one
<BubblegumTate> you not lie?
<shadow__> other than the gnome-based terminal i'd have nowhere to type that
<iloop> bazhang: bafo 810  usb to serial
<bazhang> BubblegumTate: oddly enough vlc might be able to do that
<shadow__> i can get CLI in recovery mode just fine
<iloop> it has the pl2303 chip
<bazhang> iloop: it is a adapter?
<iloop> yep
<Templario> it does not install ubuntu in its desktop this vulneravel
 * bazhang changes the channel topic: beware! dont install ubuntu!
<speeddemon8803> LOL
<shadow__> lol
<Templario> im not lie
<speeddemon8803> BEWARE TEMPLARIO IS INSANE!
<ethan961> HAHA
<Templario> Im not lying ubuntu is vulnerable
<speeddemon8803> templario...your momma is vulnerable
<M-Nagato> Templario, i'm in your system now. better reboot and never come back to irc!
<ethan961> why is he not muted?
<Templario> dont install in your desktop
<bazhang> iloop: such legacy devices have somewhat spotty support in all systems these days; windows, mac and linux
<Templario> kernel 2.6.17 ao 2.6.24.1
<speeddemon8803> ok...ill go install it on my server then templario
<Templario> is vulnerable
<Templario> ssh
<Templario> stop
<bazhang> ethan961: no ops around
<speeddemon8803> you said not on my desktop so my server is ok
<ethan961> please, templario, go switch to gentoo then.
<Templario> kernel 2.6.17 ao 2.6.24.1
<Templario> is vulnerable
<neville> actually
<Templario> dont install in your desktop
<neville> Templario, switch to Windows =]
<Bodsda> Templario, whats wrong with the kernal?
<Templario> dont install ubuntu in your desktop
<speeddemon8803> !windows | templario
<ubotu> templario: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<bazhang> Bodsda: nothing.
<DrDerek> I have come to wittness the uncontrollable troll
<vasco> zae
<ethan961> haha
<speeddemon8803> THATS where you need to put your crap at dude
<DrDerek> who beith the troll?
<Templario> kernel 2.6.17 ao 2.6.24.1
<DrDerek> I want to take screen shots
<Templario> dont install ubuntu in your desktop
<neville> Templario is the troll
<bazhang> starts with a t DrDerek
<Bodsda> bazhang, whats he doing here then? haha ;~)
<shadow__> Windows, what's that?
<metvetski> hello
<speeddemon8803> a very stable os *choke*
<bazhang> Bodsda: all the ops are napping
<Templario> stable?
<speeddemon8803> wanna bet?
<Templario> are u crazy?
<Templario> stable ubuntu?
<Templario> lol
<speeddemon8803> no...but you are :)
<Templario> dont install ubuntu in your desktop
<Bodsda> bazhang, you just cant get the staff these days
<ethan961> OS X is a good choice, templario..
<DrDerek> yay fanboys
<shadow__> i didnt install ubuntu on my desktop
<bazhang> Bodsda: haha
<speeddemon8803> bodsda
<neville> Don't worry Templario, I didn't install Ubuntu
<shadow__> i installed it on my LAPTOP
<speeddemon8803> i can get staff in 1 command
<shadow__> so i guess im okay
<neville> I installed KUBUNTU!!!
<avaloncio> shadow__, a windows is through the light enters in the room by the morning
<neville> Yeah, same
<avaloncio> :P
<neville> I must be safe too :P
<metvetski> did you enable laptop mode?
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, no dont, this is funny
<bazhang> speeddemon8803: nah, this is amusing
<ethan961> yeah
<Templario> dont install ubuntu in your desktop
<shadow__> laptop mode? no how do you do that
<Templario> dont install kubuntu
<Templario> xubuntu
<Templario> dont install
 * speeddemon8803 sits back
<metvetski> you have to edit a file
<Templario> not install
<M-Nagato> Templario, how does one remove this "ubuntu" which you speak of?
<ethan961> don't spread gentoo....
 * speeddemon8803 watches the idiot troller
<neville> Templario, what do you use
 * Bodsda thinks this is funny, maybe he should join in
<speeddemon8803> yeah neville thats what i wanna know!
<bazhang> im guessing ##windows
<Templario> ubuntu have a bug
<speeddemon8803> probably DOS
<Bodsda> windows ftw!!!
<speeddemon8803> lmao
<Templario> in kernel
 * ethan961 removes ubuntu at once because some n00b says so
<shadow__> :x
<Bodsda> im jokin!
<Templario> ubuntu have a bug
<neville> lol
<shadow__> you have a bug
<Templario> in kernel
<Templario> in kernel
<shadow__> in your brain
<Templario> in kernel
<Templario> in kernel
<Templario> in kernel
<M-Nagato> well, he's running linux on one of the exploitable kernels (not sure if it's debian/ubuntu though) from what ctcp version said :P
<shadow__> in your brain
<shadow__> in your brain
<FloodBot1> Templario: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadow__> in your brain
<speeddemon8803> FINALLY!
<metvetski> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589705
<metvetski> there.
<bazhang> he'll be back
<shadow__> damn
<speeddemon8803> sh.....
<Bodsda> bazhang, so funny
<ethan961> HAHA BUG IN YOUR BRAIN TEMPLARIO
<metvetski> it'll extend battery life and make the computer run cooler
<Templario> not in my brain
<Templario> ubuntu have a bug
<Templario> pls
<shadow__> thanks i'll try it
<ethan961> YES IN YOUR BRAIN
<crdlb> please don't feed him
<ethan961> ok
<bazhang> metvetski: nice!
<speeddemon8803> do that again templario...please :)
<metvetski> yes!
<Bodsda> yeah, ive got the ubuntu bug,
<neville> lol
<M-Nagato> the man is trying to suppress your free speach, Templario. you should fight back so we know what this bug is all about!
<neville> i lol'ed
<Bodsda> go Templario!!!!!
<speeddemon8803> yeah, lets hear it
<speeddemon8803> whats this bug?
<metvetski> oh, has anyone installed vista on another partition AFTER installing ubuntu? i am wondering if vista's boot manager will take over grub
<speeddemon8803> huuuh?
<Templario> im not lying
<Templario> im not lying
<Templario> im not lying
<Templario> im not lying
<Bodsda> i made the bug
<speeddemon8803> i hear noooothing
<M-Nagato> metvetski, it will
<Templario> kernel in ubuntu
<metvetski> darn
<shadow__> yea tell us about the bug
<Templario> is vulnerable
<ethan961> Its really affecting my life, this grave bug. I demand a refund!!!
<shadow__> vulnerable to what
<Fujitsu> Templario: Kernel in most Linux distributions.
<M-Nagato> from what i remember at least
<neville> metvetski it's always best to install Windows first
<Templario> im not lying
<shadow__> ubuntu has the same kernel
<Bodsda> metvetski, but you can reinstall grub, after vista has destroyed it
<Templario> ubuntu have a bug
<shadow__> as every other linux distro
<neville> And, make sure it's also on the first hard disk/partition
<speeddemon8803> !flood | templario
<ubotu> templario: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shadow__> the linux kernel
<metvetski> i know. but i need to reinstall vista :)
<Adamrooski> hi everyone
<ethan961> gasp, that includes gentoo...
<bazhang> metvetski: vista will mess with grub iirc
<speeddemon8803> go flood pastebin ya troll
<M-Nagato> i think i had grub -> vista -> ntldr for xp and grub for ubuntu because it messed things up x_x
<Bodsda> Templario, what is this bug you speak of,.,. ??
<Templario> in ssh
<ethan961> speed, haha
<rama_8086> when i start my system it shows disk boot failure...on the same time if i press contl+alt+del it is working fine...but for the first time when i start system it is showing disk boot failure
<Templario> have a bug
<neville> metvetski It's bound to have happened sooner or later :P
<DrOnline> What's funny about a local user to root kernel vulnerability?  I don't get it =\
<Adamrooski> I'm trying to install some realtek audio drivers on ubuntu but every time i run it I gives me permission errors
<Adamrooski> I tried running in sudo but it didn't help
<M-Nagato> Templario, i think you're lying
<tonyyarusso> Templario: The developers are aware of the vulnerability, as it was publicized through all of the normal channels.  You aren't accomplishing anything whatsoever.  Stop.
<metvetski> no kidding
<ethan961> I have a bug in my head.
<bazhang> DrOnline: there is already a fix
<metvetski> i am a bug
<Templario> have a bug in ssh pls im not lying dont install ubuntu in your pc ok?
<Bodsda> ethan961, its called a brain
<metvetski> i am in your head
<speeddemon8803> !stop | templario
<ubotu> templario: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<shadow__> i dont care how many bugs there are
<Bodsda> what is ssh?
<shadow__> im usin ubuntu
<bazhang> aww too bad
<speeddemon8803> i love you tony!
<Bodsda> go tony, its your birthday
<neville> Maybe he was an OS X user
<metvetski> happy birthday
 * ethan961 is templario, has bug in head
<shadow__> lol apple fanboy
<neville> He seemed to have the brainpower of one ;/
<crdlb> he's gone, let's move on please
<Bodsda> ethan961, your head is the bug
<ethan961> ouch
<Bodsda> ;~)
 * ethan961 hugs ubotu
<speeddemon8803> ok, im with crdlb
<metvetski> if you boys don't stop being mean, i'll call Mother
<Adamrooski> anyone? running 7.10 and having hell installing a realtek audio driver I'm new at this if you didn't notice
<Bodsda> wow, looks like i came online just in time,.,.lol,.,. that was funny
<ethan961> priceless
<Bodsda> ok, back to problem solving,.,.
<bazhang> ahem yes
<metvetski> my hardware tends to work
 * Bodsda thinks bazhang should get some cough medicine *ahem*
<bazhang> Adamrooski: how are you trying tin install it
<metvetski> except for my wireless clients. they are always tricky
<bazhang> to install it even
<speeddemon8803> Cough medicine baz? :P
<Adamrooski> downloadded from realtek.com
<Adamrooski> linux audio pack
<Adamrooski> and i run it in terminal
<M-Nagato> Adamrooski, does ubuntu not detect it by default or something?
<bazhang> Adamrooski: there is no native support for that card in linux?
<Bodsda> Adamrooski, keep it on 1 line please m8
<shadow__> my realtek hd audio worked right out of the box
<speeddemon8803> !enter | Adamrooski
<ubotu> Adamrooski: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> Adamrooski: open a terminal and type alsamixer
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, i would of done that, but i was feelin polite today
<Adamrooski> k
<Bodsda> bazhang, check    asoundconf set-default-card
<speeddemon8803> yeah...considering all commands are sent back to the op room i believe
<Adamrooski> open
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, really?
<bazhang> Adamrooski: make sure the channels are at a higher level
<speeddemon8803> im pretty sure
<M-Nagato> and not muted ;)
<bazhang> indeed
<Bodsda> muted = no sound
<speeddemon8803> i got a op to come in beginners cuz we were screwing around
<Bodsda> i think
<Adamrooski> it's detected it, hmmm master is disabled
<bazhang> Adamrooski: then enable it ;]
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, theres a room for beginners?
<speeddemon8803> and he wasnt in the room before..and griped about us messing with ubotu and not knowing what the heck we were doing
<speeddemon8803> #ubuntuforums-beginners
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, thankin you
<speeddemon8803> Welcome
<Bodsda> ;~)
<speeddemon8803> i am a member of that team, so of course i know that for a fact :)
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, what is the beginners team for?
<speeddemon8803> for helping new users get accustomed to ubuntu
<tyo> hi...........?
<metvetski> it is a secret society to take over the world
<Bodsda> oh secrets,.,.yay!
<Bodsda> tyo, hi
<Bodsda> ...
<metvetski> secrets and world domination!
<Bodsda> even better,.,.
<tyo> m or f
<Bodsda> ;~)
<Bodsda> m
<Bodsda> f
<Bodsda> wait
<Bodsda> i cant remember
<FloodBot1> Bodsda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrOnline> world domination? Is that in any way related to bug #1?
<Bodsda> lol
<metvetski> that is a secret
<Bodsda> tyo, whats your problem?
<tleuser> saw
<Bodsda> metvetski, can you whisper it to me plz
<metvetski> well
<Bodsda> metvetski, ppppppppllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaassssssssssseeeeeeeeeee
<metvetski> if I did that I'd put a lot of lives in danger
<ethan961> *whisper whisper*
<tyo> by the way where ur from?
<devicex> hello
<metvetski> the lives of thousands of puppies and kittens
<ethan961> *pssst ............................................ vista*
<DrOnline> Specifically the lives of moles in Redmond
 * Bodsda thinks, if ethan961's head is the bug, and the bug is world domination, then the leader of this world wide cult/organization is ethan961
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ethan961> !Redmond
<crolle__> how to get the hostname of ip?
<ubotu> redmond is where bad software is born
<speeddemon8803> LOL
<M-Nagato> tyo, we're from the internet. did you need help with something?
<speeddemon8803> omg...thats funny
<ethan961> I am Your Leader...
<metvetski> we are sexless netizens
<ethan961> We Is Peter Griffins
<DrOnline> At least we're not anonymous
<shadow__> hey guys
<annonymous> im annonymous
<metvetski> uh oh
<metvetski> this one's rebellious
<metvetski> i'd yell "seize him!" and seize him, but i'm tired
<crolle__> how to get the hostname of ip?
<shadow__> remember that bug i was talking about with the black screen of death when i switch to CLI.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/150930 looks like im not alone
<ethan961> Bodsa, you spelled "anonymous"wrong...
<_ruben> crolle__: use "host" or "nslookup" with the ip as parameter
<metvetski> that's because he's a nonconformist!
<Bodsda> ethan961, sorry
<Adamrooski> bodsda, for some reason i can change all the levels with alsamixer, except for the master, any advice?
<DrOnline> Non-conformist or just malformed? you decide.
<mike__> can some one help me? how do i get widgets like weather on ubuntu?
<metvetski> he's a malformed nonconformist
<ethan961> I am the leader, I say that I don't care about spelling, Bodsda
<crolle__> ruben returns: Host 23.178.168.192.in-addr.arpa not found though a ping to this address gives response
<bazhang> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets (source: gdesklets): Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 466 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<metvetski> the leader has decreed that spelling does not matter. all hail the leader.
<bazhang> see above mike__
<Bodsda> Adamrooski, check out      asoundconf list    how many are there?
<_ruben> crolle__: 192.168.178.23 is an internal ip address, so unless you have a nameserver in your internal network, you wont get a hostname for that
<Adamrooski> just SB
<Adamrooski> that's the only 1
<crolle__> _ruben, o.k.
<Adamrooski> and i set it as default
<shadow__> AH! i found the problem
<Adamrooski> i'm assuming that is my realtek alx861card
<ethan961> I izzz nozz ztownedd...
<Bodsda> Adamrooski, ok,.,.hhmm,.,. sorry im not the best with sound,.,. errm,.,. i doubt its your card
<shadow__> CLI and the splash screen are using too high of a resolution for my widescreen
<bazhang> for compiz its screenlets mike__
<DrOnline> crolle__: did you mean their Widowsesque "computer name"? (though I don't know how to find that out either) It's Samba related as far as I know
<mike__> ohh ok, cuze gdesjkets just don't look good
<bazhang> mike__: us kde users get superkaramba ;]
<ethan961> superkaramba ftw
<Bodsda> bazhang, you kde users are traitors/defectors
<M-Nagato> Adamrooski, how about doing lspci | grep audio, does it display the correct card(s)?
<bazhang> Bodsda: tis true
<Bodsda> ;~)
<mike__> i am on ubuntu and i guess gnome+compiz
<crolle__> DrOnline, i meant the dns-entry. the server is not a windows-one. i think the answer of _ruben was correctly.
<Bodsda> way!!! compiz ftw!!
<ethan961> haha, the gnome part...
<bazhang> mike__: then screenlets should do it
<Adamrooski> M-Nagato it doesn't display anything
<CVD-PR> im gonna have problems if i install ubuntu64 instead of the 32?
<mike__> i try searching for them, can'r find
<M-Nagato> hm, it is a pci sound card (or onboard) and not a usb, right?
<bazhang> CVD-PR: not much of a benefit at this point
<Adamrooski> onboard
<Adamrooski> laptop
<DrOnline> crolle__: if you meant dns, then yeah his answer was absolutely correct
<CVD-PR> 32bit is simply more reliable?
<bazhang> CVD-PR: less problematic shall we say ;]
<CVD-PR> ok
<DrOnline> crolle__: 192.168.x.x is not globally routable so you'd only be able to see it if you were using your own DNS server
<Bodsda> bazhang, you lie,. the peasents on 32 can't have more then 2gig of ram!!! hahahah
<mike__> how can i install screenlets?
<bazhang> mike__: their site has instructions
<mike__> k
<Bodsda> mike__, ask in #compiz-fusion
<crolle__> DrOnline, true.
<mike__> just google screenlets?
<bazhang> Bodsda: again you got me
<M-Nagato> Adamrooski, do you know the exact model?
<Adamrooski> Realtek ALC861
<Bodsda> bazhang, yay,.,. mwahahah,.,. i will start my own world domination cult
<Adamrooski> 16 bit
<bazhang> http://www.screenlets.org/ mike__
 * Bodsda asks, if anyone likes his evil laugh? ,.,. Mwahahahah
 * metvetski cowers
 * metvetski begins to cry
<johnny> hi, i'm trying to get xnest running as a user, has anybody successfully done this on ubuntu
<moto118> join /edison
 * Bodsda offers position of 2nd in command to, metvetski 
<johnny> i'm having trouble coming up with the proper method that doesn't mention ssh
<metvetski> yay!
<mike__> only one problem in ubuntu to fix, lid switch
<johnny> i su to another user
<johnny> and then Xnest -ac :1
<metvetski> i get to be an evil sidekick
<ethan961> hey, I'm the leader!!!
<xexeu> www.t37.com.br        t37online      vessels schedule  must show  an image of a ship, but it doesn't happen. I use Firefox. Can someone help me?
<metvetski> or a sidekick to an evil man. both are good
<M-Nagato> Adamrooski, lsmod | grep snd_hda does anything show up?
<Adamrooski> M-Nagato i ran lspci and it gave me this 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<ethan961> there can't be two evil sides...
<metvetski> i dream of a world in which the flip side of evil is evil
 * Bodsda overthrows ethan961 *sound of overthrough* "ethan, consider yourself, overthown!"
<bazhang> lid switch mike__?
 * ethan961 still has ubotu on my side...
<Bodsda> bazhang, what is lid switch?
<bazhang> me waits for ops to peer in and tell yall offtopic
<speeddemon8803> !girls
<ubotu> Girls don't exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
 * speeddemon8803 slides back to beginner team
 * Bodsda asks ethan961 to prove it
 * ethan961 hugs ubotu
<mike__> my dell inspiron 1100, monitor won't shut down on close of lid
<ethan961> ubotu hugs ethan961
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hugs ethan961 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DrOnline> !hugs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hugs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DrOnline> :(
<speeddemon8803> botsnack
<speeddemon8803> ubotu botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<M-Nagato> Adamrooski, check if the snd_hda_intel drivers are loaded using the command i gave you in my last line. if it's not loaded, you'll need to load it manually using sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<mike__> only after the screen off timer
<bazhang> mike__: shutdown? you mean hibernate sleep?
<ethan961> ubotu hug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mike__> won't shut the lcd off i mean
<metvetski> we destroyed all the hug bots
<Eagleofnorth> hi guys! this may not be Ubuntu related at all, but I'm having some "surfing problems".... I'm very happy with 7.10 but FireFox can handle as many tabs as i'm used to in XP. It bogs down. I've installed Opera, but that chrashes frequently. Any suggestions?
<ethan961> awww
<metvetski> and we set their inventors on fire!
<ethan961> defeat
<metvetski> then we cleaned out their bank accounts
<metvetski> we're evil.
<Bodsda> Eagleofnorth, Mozilla firefox? sorry im not to familliar with opera
<speeddemon8803> dont flood the bot please, if you dont know commands please i suggest you go to the website ubotu has suggested.
<metvetski> mwaha.
<bazhang> Eagleofnorth: try running it from terminal first and tell us if there are any errors
 * ethan961 waves white towel on hockey stick
<bazhang> Eagleofnorth: unless it is flash sites that are problematic and there is now a fix for that ;]
<metvetski> i commandeer that hockey stick!
 * Bodsda see's ethan961's flag, then shots the traitor
<mike__> basicly non of the selected options for close lid will work, won't sleep, or screeb off
 * speeddemon8803 breaks the stick
<metvetski> uh oh
<metvetski> :(
<Eagleofnorth> yes, many of my regular sites have flash objects.....?
<metvetski> i am insufficiently evil to deal with this setback
 * ethan961 wasted one of his 9 remaining lives
<bazhang> Eagleofnorth: have you had trouble with flash sites recently?
 * Bodsda smites speeddemon8803 with a quick swipe of my hammer
<bazhang> !ot | everyone cmon!
<ubotu> everyone cmon!: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<metvetski> yay!
<DrOnline> Steal Maurice Richard's stick, that'd be pretty evil
 * speeddemon8803 wasted 8 lives babysitting this room
<metvetski> wow. that does sound evil
<ethan961> only problem, Im banned from ot
 * Bodsda ends little evil story for fear of bazhang's already soar throat,,.lets fix some problems and then go back to world domination!
<speeddemon8803> your problem not ours :)
<metvetski> yes! put the evilmongering temporarily on hold
<prince> I can not sync Palm PDA(Lifedrive) and Evolution. Is there anyone who knows how to solve it?
<Bodsda> probably
<speeddemon8803> !pda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<metvetski> when the evilmongering resumes it will be even more evil
<Eagleofnorth> they work most of the time. But I like to open ca 25 tabs each morning :)  That works fine in XP, but in Ubuntu Firefox becomes increadibly slow. That is strange, beacuse everything else works much faster in Ubuntu than in Xp...
<speeddemon8803> dumb bot
<bazhang> prince does it recognize it when plugged in?
 * ethan961 finally gets Bill Gates on his side, and then the story is put on hold.
<Bodsda> Eagleofnorth, did you disable ipv6 in ubuntu firefox?
<bazhang> Eagleofnorth: aha and how much ram for this?
<speeddemon8803> bill gates isnt welcome in this room...unless he somehow goes bankrupt and has to switch to ubuntu :P
<prince> Yes...
<prince> gpilotd recognize LifeDrive
<metvetski> well, he won't run microsoft anymore
<speeddemon8803> wah wah
<speeddemon8803> lol
<Bodsda> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
 * ethan961 and billy buys ubuntu and its evil empire
<Eagleofnorth> bodsda, I do not know about that.... bazhang: if I run TOP in terminal FF uses 98% in thos cases.
<speeddemon8803> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<bazhang> Eagleofnorth:  how much ram?
<Bodsda> Eagleofnorth, you can speed up firefox by turnin off ipv6
<speeddemon8803> ive used lol most of today...and you are the very first one to whine to me about it...thats...odd
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, that !lol,. was aimed at you,.,.;~)
<DrDerek> Co-Worker: "What version of DOS does UNIX run?"
<Eagleofnorth> bazhang: I have 1 GB ram in my comp. bodsda: where do I disable ipv6?
<speeddemon8803> I am very much aware of that
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, i was bored
<speeddemon8803> and the botabuse to you :)
<Bodsda> Eagleofnorth, somewhere in ff,.,. lemme check
<speeddemon8803> and i was also bored
<bazhang> Eagleofnorth: I would use firefox 3 or reduce the number of tabs or get more ram ;]
<M-Nagato> an ad blocker might help too, cut down on the useless junk being rendered
<metvetski> flashblock could also help
<speeddemon8803> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<Eagleofnorth> Thanks, guys! First time on Ubuntu IRC. Amazing how many who replies to my problem... Will investigate your suggestions.
<pocketwatch> any tips for ripping to mp3? i can listen to them fine and export an mp3 from audacity, but using sound juicer or rythmbox i can't select mp3
<speeddemon8803> !rip
<ubotu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<Bodsda> Eagleofnorth, cant find the exact site i used ,, but this google search turned up alot of hopefulls,.,.have a read : http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=how+to+disable+ipv6+in+firefox+ubuntu&spell=1
<pocketwatch> thanks speeddemon8803
<speeddemon8803> Your welcome.
<pocketwatch> you're like the resident backpipe to the bot :P
 * Bodsda hails speeddemon8803 for being the master ubotu manipulator
<DrOnline> Bodsda, Eagleofnorth, did you mean about:config then network.dns.disableIPv6?
<speeddemon8803> amazingly.....its all luck
<speeddemon8803> i didnt know that was a command hehe
<Bodsda> DrOnline, yes!
<Imaginal> I have a built-in webcam. running "cheese" it turns on an works. VLC can't open it though. How do I turn it on?
<speeddemon8803> i know mp3 and a few...but mostly its lucky guesses for ubotu
<Eagleofnorth> Thanks, Bodsda, Bazhang, M-nagato, metvetski AND DrOnline!
 * ethan961 huggles ubotu tightly
<GunbladeIV> xGeek, it's only a patch for a session isnt it?
<speeddemon8803> !hug | ethan961
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<speeddemon8803> hehe
<speeddemon8803> oh well :)
<metvetski> you're welcome!
<Bodsda> Eagleofnorth, np,,.wait 1 sec.,.,. DrOnline is gonna disable your ipv6,.,. DrOnline how do you do than about:config  thing?
<metvetski> but i didn't say anything :)
<ethan961> he used to respond to hugs...
<DrOnline> Bodsda, Eagleofnorth, type about:config into your location bar
<ethan961> oh well
<Eagleofnorth> ok
<speeddemon8803> they revamped it a few times since ive been around
<speeddemon8803> and ive been around since june of 06.
<DrOnline> Bodsda, Eagleofnorth, then type ipv6 (or equivalent) into the filter
<Bodsda> DrOnline, then double click it Eagleofnorth
<speeddemon8803> so..ive been around for a looooong time
<Eagleofnorth> should the last parameter be "false" ?
<Bodsda> Eagleofnorth, should be true
<Bodsda> "true"
<DrOnline> Eagleofnorth, true
<Eagleofnorth> it was .........
<Bodsda> lol
<Bodsda> oh well
<Eagleofnorth> no, wait. I'll try it again
<ethan961> Two days ago I hugged it and it responded
<DrOnline> Eagleofnorth, there was an issue on macs with it set to true I belive
<shan1> I have Gutsy on my Dell Inspiron 6400 and the wireless was working for about 2 days .. then it just stopped working and I can no longer see any wireless networks. any ideas?
<Bodsda> !find hug
<ubotu> Found: hugs, libhugs-alut-bundled, libhugs-base-bundled, libhugs-cabal-bundled, libhugs-edison-api (and 39 others)
<speeddemon8803> O.o
<DrOnline> Eagleofnorth, you may wish to toggle it to false and see if there's a difference
<speeddemon8803> !hugs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hugs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, but its right there, it found it,.,.damn
<speeddemon8803> thats applications for ubuntu not commands :)
<Bodsda> oh
<speeddemon8803> i just realized it myself
<shan1> anyone?
<Bodsda> theres an ap called hugs
<speeddemon8803> hehe
<speeddemon8803> yeah aparently
<prince> bazhang,  When I plug in my PDA, gpilotd recognizes it and My PDA reset continually as soon as gnome-pilot Settings windows is displayed.
 * Bodsda goes off to synaptic,. be bak soon
<prince> Help me....;
<speeddemon8803> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<speeddemon8803> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, its something to do with a progamming language called haskell
<speeddemon8803> hmm..
<shan1> anyone?
<speeddemon8803> ok :)
<lolwut> LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA //
<lolwut> LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA //
<lolwut> LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA //
<lolwut> LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA //
<lolwut> LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT TH
<FloodBot1> lolwut: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bodsda> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<MenZa> !ops | lolwut
<lolwut> LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT TH
<ubotu> lolwut: please see above
<speeddemon8803> heh
<speeddemon8803> i woulda been the 3rd op flag
<Bodsda> lol
<Bodsda> i won!
<Bodsda> !yay
<ubotu> Glad you made it! :-)
<speeddemon8803> lowut, leave
<metvetski> there is a l337 in lolita?
<lolwut> LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA //
<Stevethepirate> el'lollita
<Stevethepirate> :P
<metvetski> ooh! a pirate!
<lolwut> LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA //
<speeddemon8803> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<lolwut> LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA //
<metvetski> sing us a song
<lolwut> LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA //
<stdin> !staff | please kill lolwut
<ubotu> please kill lolwut: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<lolwut> LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337
<lolwut> lol
<lolwut> sup
<FloodBot1> lolwut: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MissDjax> question : is it possible that I use the x11 video driver for every video application instead of the xv ?
<MissDjax> and how ?
 * Bodsda thinks lolwut will not be included in my world domination plans
<Eagleofnorth> DrOnline, It seemd a bit better with "True". However it died (I had to Force quit) it.
<ethan961> haha
<ethan961> he will be in mine
<crdlb> MissDjax: you can set it for gstreamer apps in gstreamer-properties
<ORACLEGD> LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA //
<ORACLEGD> LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA //
<Bodsda> !ops
<ORACLEGD> LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA //
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Bodsda> Wake up
<ethan961> how fun
<DrOnline> Eagleofnorth: in that case it's probably to leave as is
<Bodsda> ORACLEGD, you dont have to leave to change your nickname btw
<ORACLEGD> LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT 
<speeddemon8803> !bye oraclegd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye oraclegd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MissDjax> crdlb thx!
<speeddemon8803> !bye
<ubotu> Au revoir!
<Eagleofnorth> DrOnline, Ok. Thanks for your time!
<ORACLEGD> LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA // LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT 
<DrOnline> Eagleofnorth: no problem, happy to help (well to try anyway :P)
<speeddemon8803> !bye | oraclegd
<ubotu> oraclegd: please see above
<speeddemon8803> lol
<Imaginal> Speaking of 1337 http://www.reuters.com/article/oddlyEnoughNews/idUSEIC16848020080201
<Eagleofnorth> :)
<shan1> anyone?
<MenZa> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Imaginal> Seemed on-topic, topic considered
<speeddemon8803> Ubuntu and its programs are on-topic
<speeddemon8803> everything else...pretty much not
<Bodsda> apart from world dominatipon,.,.obviously!
<Imaginal> I know, and I'm sorry. Carpe diem
<Bodsda> domination*
<ethan961> everything else is #kubuntu
<Bodsda> lol
<ethan961> wandering around in kde4...
<DrDerek> crap, everything in firefox is backwards
<speeddemon8803> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<DrDerek> I don't know what I pressed on my keyboard
<DrDerek> my scrollbar is on the left instead of the right
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, me thinks that was unneeded
<Bodsda> DrDerek, haha
<speeddemon8803> actually it was
<DrDerek> nm, it's fixed now
<speeddemon8803> shoulda been private but it was
<speeddemon8803> :)
<speeddemon8803> i want kde lol
<DrDerek> that was weird
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, but no one asked about kde,.,.they was just talking bout it,.,.;~)
<ethan961> last thing said in kubuntu was !patience a half hour ago
 * Bodsda thinks speeddemon8803 will be the first casualty of my world domination
<Imaginal> DrDerek: what did you do?
<speeddemon8803> i actually asked about it...to myself..and answered myself
<DrDerek> Imaginal - dunno
<speeddemon8803> so...yeah
<DrDerek> I don't know how I did it, or fix it.
<DrDerek> lol
<speeddemon8803> nah, if i dont activate my a bomb first bodsda
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, you will join me or die!!
<ethan961> haha, and you will be the first of mine, Bodsda
<speeddemon8803> !atomicbomb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atomicbomb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bodsda> metvetski, destroy speeddemon8803 while i make ethan961 cower in fear
<ethan961> haha
<SoulW> ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/
<SoulW> ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUN
<SoulW> ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/
<Bodsda> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<SoulW> ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUN
<speeddemon8803> !ops
<DrDerek> yay no aids
<SoulW> MOTHER FUCKERS
<ethan961> haha
<DrDerek> I hope it's better than AIDs
<ethan961> aids
<Imaginal> Has it been like this all night?
<speeddemon8803> yup
<ethan961> FAM guy, u have aids...
<speeddemon8803> today worse than any other day
<bazhang> wow
<DrDerek> why did it remove the ban?
<speeddemon8803> because its temporary
<speeddemon8803> all flood bans are temporary
<bazhang> just a temp flood ban
<elkbuntu> guys, stop giving the spammers attention please
<MissDjax> <elkbuntu> guys, stop giving the spammers attention please  <-- thumbs up
<bazhang> hard to ignore
<pabix> Hello. I do not understand why some packages do not appear in synaptic (like libfaac-dev) with multiverse activated in my sources.list
<johnny> how about banning them completely?
<speeddemon8803> ok, so lets let them flood our room..and cause us to disconnect from exploits
<johnny> somebody here has ops.
<speeddemon8803> nice one elk
<elkbuntu> bazhang, maybe so, but you dont need to comment on them and let the idiots watching the channel get even more kicks from the disruption
<Imaginal> My webcam is installed. How do I turn it on? Some programs do it automatically, and others don't
<speeddemon8803> elk
<bazhang> elkbuntu: you are blaming me for this?
<speeddemon8803> most of the "idiots" watching the channel...are away
<[adw]> hi, does anyone know if theres any app in apt that manages a lamp install like xampp or wamp does?
<speeddemon8803> and...all channel messages are loogged
<elkbuntu> bazhang, no, i'm saying you're giving them the reaction they're doing it for
<LOL_WUT> ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UB
<LOL_WUT> ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UBUNTU FAIL /\/ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN AN AIDS SANDWICH FULL OF UB
<MenZa> that
<metvetski> oh no
<MenZa> was quick
<elkbuntu> saw that one coming
<jpatrick> yep
<metvetski> it was, rather
<ethan961> type !ubuntu in #archlinux
<ethan961> funny
<MenZa> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> elkbuntu that is manifestly unfair--that guy was spamming and ops had just been called
<DrDerek> I want an AIDS sandwhich full of ubuntu fail
<MenZa> Can we go back to support chat, please?
<ethan961> but offtopic
<Bodsda> youd think with 28 people in the !ops cal, that someone would hear us
<DrDerek> sounds delicious
<speeddemon8803> dang...and you called yourself an idiot???
<numist> hmm
<elkbuntu> ethan961, please dont troll other channels
<razordead> [adw]: I don't know of one, but I don't think it's really necessary when you have the package system of Ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Bodsda, you'd think, but none of us are paid to do this
<elkbuntu> Bodsda, nobody pays me to skip dinner with my folks to babysit
<Bodsda> elkbuntu, ah,.,.hello,.,. sorry
<DrDerek> you guys should make me an op
<[adw]> razordead: yes, but i want to manually start apache/mysql, instead of it starting by default on boot
<DrDerek> I'm always on
<speeddemon8803> With the flooding in this room...why dont you guys just make another room?
<DrDerek> what do you think of that bazhang?
<jpatrick> !guidelines > DrDerek
<bazhang> DrDerek: right on
 * Bodsda thinks bazhang could be an op,.,.maybe
<speeddemon8803> maybe
<DrDerek> jpatrick :(
<razordead> [adw]: does xampp & the like typically have some sort of configuration editor that helps with that sort of thing?
<speeddemon8803> i pulled them in beginners....i dunno
<metvetski> i don't want to be an op but i think i should be paid!
<[adw]> razordead: but found tool called sysv-rc-conf or something, it works...
<razordead> [adw]: good
<speeddemon8803> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<DrDerek> jpatrick - I'm usually in off-topic, so it may look like I'm new to here.
<bazhang> pabix you still around?
<[adw]> razordead: anyways, thanks
<speeddemon8803> im usually in beginners
<speeddemon8803> so thats why everyone thinks im totally new to here
<speeddemon8803> until i start throwing commands like theres no tomorrow
<MissDjax> crdlb >> ok it works fine with any kind of videoplayer, how about my webcam ? when I see the preview screen in skype it seems to use xv with black flickering window
<x_dimitri> does md5crypt use a random salt if no salt is specified?
<cy3o3> http://www.rowtow.com/ has teh HIV
<crdlb> MissDjax: look for a setting in skype's preferences, I don't know that it has one though
<bazhang> cy3o3: not here please
<Mushrooms> Hi everyone, a newbie using ubuntu here... and just trying to install it
<MissDjax> crdlb no it hasn't.. :o(
<Mushrooms> I'm a bit worried because it's been stuck on configuring apt for a while now
<Mushrooms> a while as in about 10 minutes already
<bazhang> Mushrooms: how long
<speeddemon8803> are you using the alternative install mushrooms?
<bazhang> Mushrooms: give it a bit more then
<speeddemon8803> also known as "text-mode"
<Mushrooms> it says here "configuring apt, scanning the mirror" or something
<speeddemon8803> thats normal
<Mushrooms> the mouse and everything else still responds
<bazhang> Mushrooms: is this connected to the internet?
<Mushrooms> no, i couldn't get my wireless to work properly
<speeddemon8803> now THATS not normal
<bazhang> Mushrooms: if it is not connected to the internet then the mirror scan will eventually give up
<Mushrooms> TT^TT how long should i be waiting? it kinda looks like a typical 'hang' in windows
<bazhang> Mushrooms: best to get an ethernet cable while doing that
<Mushrooms> so what should i do?
<Mushrooms> just let it time out?
<speeddemon8803> it will say commenting out sources.list or some stuff like that if it cant do what it wants
<speeddemon8803> yeah
<speeddemon8803> let it time out
<bazhang> Mushrooms: otherwise those mirrors will be commented out
<speeddemon8803> if it times out..no big deal
<speeddemon8803> you can get these sources back with a few mouse clicks
<Mushrooms> how long are we talking about here... 30 minutes? a few hours?
<speeddemon8803> it depends
<Mushrooms> oh dear
<speeddemon8803> shouldnt be more than an hour
<Mushrooms> oh dear
<speeddemon8803> ever
<speeddemon8803> even with ubuntu studio...which is huge
<Mushrooms> wouldn't it be better if i just aborted the installation and plugged in a ethernet cable?
<speeddemon8803> no
<speeddemon8803> you might screw up your hard drive doing that
<g[r]eek> Hi I have a Nokia 9300i and would like to connect to the internet with it. I am using Ubuntu Gutsy Desktop ed. I have the usb cable plugged in. Nokia has software for windows called "nokia pc suite" but nothing for linux. What do I do thanks
<JohnRobert> how can I alter the *default* program nautilus uses to open files?
<Mushrooms> so... what if it doesn't time out?
<speeddemon8803> it will
<berto__> Hi all :) More meat for you :) How can I make a keyboard that is not present? Is there any graphic toll like the stuff used in Win?
<berto__> I need two of them, depending on the layout
<speeddemon8803> like an on screen keyboard?
<berto__> one based on the phys layout of the it kb, the other based on standard US
<speeddemon8803> hmmm
<speeddemon8803> im not sure
<speedhunt3r> hey what's the name of the desktop applet that shows you information of your cpu/mem usage, etc ?
<Mushrooms> speeddemon8803: here we go... it appears to have timed out
<speeddemon8803> great
<Mushrooms> thanks for your help ^-^
<speeddemon8803> heh
<speeddemon8803> your welcome
<Mushrooms> what does it mean when it says "commented out"
<Stevethepirate> Um.
<speeddemon8803> it means it put an # in front of a line in your sources.list file
<Imaginal> speedhunt3r: the name or how to find it?
<Stevethepirate> speeddemon8803: Not always a #
<speedhunt3r> Imaginal, both...
<Stevethepirate> any not always in ur source.list
<Stevethepirate> but in this case, yes.
<speeddemon8803> but.....for what this is talking about yes
<Kate_mins> hello , how can move move file via ssh command ? (cp its for copy.. how can i move file location) ?
<Stevethepirate> Yeah
<speeddemon8803> steve thanks for jumping in when i had it controlled :)
<speeddemon8803> heh
<Stevethepirate> I just read now
<Stevethepirate> soz, irssi fail :(
<Stevethepirate> :P
<Stevethepirate> Kate_mins: type "man scp"
<M-Nagato> Kate_mins, you can use mv
<Mushrooms> ok... so i really don't need to worry about the commented stuff right? i mean i can install all of those files that didn't get installed from the repositories?
<berto__> yes, I used MSKLC.exe
<berto__> to make it 4 XP
<Imaginal> speedhunt3r: there is a panel applet. Right click -> add to panel -> system monitor
<Stevethepirate> Pretend that any line prefixed with a "#" does not exist.
<speeddemon8803> well, you can go to your system tab...go to sources..and click check boxes to uncomment them
<speeddemon8803> thats all it takes to get them back
<Bodsda> Stevethepirate, please try and keep responses to one line
<speeddemon8803> you will probably need to do this...so...go ahead and do it :)
<Mushrooms> i see... well not really... i guess i'll need to complete the installation first, connect to the internet and then try to understand what you guys mean >.<
<speedhunt3r> Imaginal, I know about system manager, I am talking about the "eye candy" version of it
<bazhang> Mushrooms: not to worry, you can re-enable them once you do get online
<speeddemon8803> heh, yeah...good idea :)
<berto__> if there is easy way, can't I simply cpy the files for the existing bkeyboard, rename them and modify them?
<devicex> can somebody tell me more about suse?
<Imaginal> speedhunt3r: sorry, I'm no more help
<bazhang> Mushrooms: can be done so in synaptic, though a net connection is not optional ;]
<speedhunt3r> Imaginal, you can find ppl's screenshots on gnome-look.org who have that on their desktop i forgot the name of the program.
<bazhang> #suse
<Mushrooms> and hmm... sorry..>.< i might need a hand configuring the wireless too
<Mushrooms> but i'll have a crack at it first
<bazhang> Mushrooms: what we live for ;]
<neko> hi people
<bazhang> devicex they have a channel you can ask there
<Imaginal> speedhunt3r: maybe if you can find a specific screenshot, someone can identify it
<erfan> hi
<Bodsda> Mushrooms, although we advise you try thins yourself, if you come here, and tell us what your gonna try, then we no what you've done, and we can stop you if your gonna do anything stupid,.,.;~)
<neko> i see that there is possibility to set custom background for filebrowser
<neko> but is there a way to set different background for different folders ?
<Mushrooms> Bodsda: i'm always scared that ill do something really really stupid >.<
<Mushrooms> so i figured i better ask first
<Bodsda> Mushrooms, ust ive us a step-by-step while your doing it, and then we can advise/disadvise
<Bodsda> ;~)
<Bodsda> ust=just
<rama_8086> how to install php in ubuntu
<bazhang> rama_8086: as in lamp?
<Mushrooms> Bodsda: ok, i'll need to reboot now
<[adw]> rama_8086: just php, or the whole apache/php etc?
<Bodsda> Mushrooms, kk,.
<rama_8086> bazhang, apache + php
<rama_8086> [adw], , apache + php
<erfan> im teen age boy. any body like me are here?
<bazhang> rama_8086: and mysql?
<[adw]> rama_8086: sudo tasksel and then select the server, it'll grab all you need
<bazhang> erfan: not really a chat channel
<alesan> hi, I have installed mozilla thunderbird for my email
<alesan> how do I let thunderbird open links in firefox?
<alesan> evolution and many other (even KDE) programs have this function
<alesan> if I click a link in thunderbird it doesn not open anywhere
<pocketwatch> alesan, system > preferences > preferred applications; you should be able to set a default web browser there
<Mushrooms> is there like an ipconfig /all command?
<pocketwatch> Mushrooms, ifconfig
<Mushrooms> i see
<Mushrooms> excellent
<Mushrooms> well it appears to be able to ping my router quite easily
<Mushrooms> so it 'should work'
<bazhang> ifconfig iwconfig for wireless Mushrooms
<Mushrooms> lol
<nickname99384> iwlist wlan0
<nickname99384> for scan
<Mushrooms> ok
<bazhang> !lamp | rama_8086
<ubotu> rama_8086: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Mushrooms> yay ok my wirless is going
<bazhang> nice
<Mushrooms> thanks a lot guys ^-^
<rama_8086> bazhang, iam istalling lamp
<bazhang> rama_8086: nice ;]
<rama_8086> bazhang, i selected the lamp server
<alesan> pocketwatch: it is firefox indeed. but as I said, thunderbird ignores that.
<rama_8086> bazhang, i selected the lamp server using tasksel what should i do next
<pocketwatch> alesan, that's odd. i use evolution and opera so i dont have any other specific ideas
<alesan> thunderbird always had this stupid problem :(
<jenda> Hello. I am trying to install a fully encrypted system (mainly /home and swap). I have already done this before, but I am a little lost right now. There are 8 how-tos on the wiki, and I simply don't know which one to use.
<bazhang> rama_8086: did you read that link? ;]
<rama_8086> bazhang, i am reading...thnx
<zuch> java-gnome(http://java-gnome.sourceforge.net/) is not available in ubuntu repos but is a standard with some other repos. I spent a lot of time setting it up on ubuntu. Is there any way I can suggest it to be included? I don't know much about packaging but I can try and help.
<bazhang> zuch there is a wishlist you can post to iirc
<zuch> bazhang: thanks I will look it up
<jenda> The howto I like most ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFileSystem ) is not supposed to work on 7.10 "without modifications", but nobody explains what these are, and the forum thread isn't helpful either.
<bazhang> !wishlist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wishlist - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<speedhunt3r> hey how do I move a directory in cli?
<jpatrick> speedhunt3r: mv dir todir
<jenda> speedhunt3r: mv yourdir newdir
<Mushrooms> alright
<invit> slt
<Mushrooms> officially now on an ubuntu machine ^-^
<Survivorman> Is there a command that I can use to see how much RAM a specific program, Firefox for instance, is using?
<Mushrooms> oh noes >.< i ran into some problem again
<cpk1> I was in the middle of upgrading to gutsy and it looks like adept zombified, can I kill it and then restart without causing problems?
<jpatrick> Survivorman: "top"?
<cpk1> Survivorman: 'ps aux
<cpk1> without the '
<Survivorman> Thanks guys :)
<Mushrooms> I tried to download the Opera browser
<kuldipz> hi
<Mushrooms> it downloaded ok, but when i double click on it an error comes up as "Error:dependency is not satisfiable:libqt3-mt"
<bazhang> Mushrooms: downloaded from where?
<Mushrooms> opera website
<jpatrick> Mushrooms: install libqt3-mt
<sobczyk> hi, I have a problem with writing partition table to a 160Gb seagate disk, fdisk seemsto work fine, though no partition table is created
<Mushrooms> can i install libqt3-mt from the repositories?
<jpatrick> !info libqt3-mt > Mushrooms
<sobczyk> Ihe found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91538.html , but no solution there
<jpatrick> Mushrooms: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt
<sobczyk> anyone have dealt with this problem before?
<Mushrooms> >.< it says: E:Couldn't find package libqt3-mt
<JangMunho> sobczyk: You tried only fdisk?
<jpatrick> !repo > Mushrooms
<sobczyk> parted cfdisk qtparted
<bazhang> Mushrooms: opera can be downloaded from the canonical gutsy partner repositories; you have to enable them in synaptic
 * w0t is going out of town for a couple of days, bbl [amsg]
<jpatrick> !away > w0t
<sobczyk> JangMunho, and different machines with or withoud a raid controller
<JangMunho> sobczyk: Then have you tried Windows installed in that hdd?
<bazhang> Mushrooms: it is better to install from repositories--instead of like in ##windows ;]
<Mushrooms> i see
<sobczyk> JangMunho, no but my friends PC (with XP) seems to deal with it just fine
<Mushrooms> so i should be able to search itup from synaptic package manager
<bazhang> less chance of breakage that way ;]
<Mushrooms> and install it from there?
<sobczyk> can partition it etc.
<bazhang> Mushrooms: first enable the repo, then refresh reload your sources and search for it there
<H8Red> hola
<JangMunho> sobczyk: You should first check the jumper on your hdd.
<Mushrooms> yikes, now i've never done that before...
<sobczyk> JangMunho, tried master/slave/cable select...
<bazhang> Mushrooms: not to worry just needs a bit of getting used to ;]
<jenda> So, no tips regarding encrypted filesystems? :(
<Mushrooms> so enabling the repositories should be done via the terminal?
<bazhang> Mushrooms: and as this is a new install, expect many updates waiting once you have refreshed your sources ;]
<JangMunho> sobczyk: you've tried that?
<bazhang> Mushrooms: you can do that but synaptic is easier to start with
<Mushrooms> *sigh* i'm so lost >___<
<sobczyk> JangMunho, yes, Its like the drive is ignoring linux :)
<JangMunho> sobczyk: So you even put the drive into different machines, but no help, right?
<sobczyk> no help at all
<JangMunho> sobczyk: I've read about someone had a st hdd, and he found it was noising, but never did he know why until one day he found his hdd was working under sata1 capable mode... There should be another jumper if the hdd is a sata2 one.
<sobczyk> JangMunho, it is an ata 100
<tikka> Ubuntu, USB.. virtualbox..
<tikka> Anyone had joy getting this to work ?
<JangMunho> sobczyk: it's quite an old one...
<kloot> Get a real operating system fags
 * hend hugs kloot 
<JangMunho> sobczyk: use command "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda" to write zeros to your disk. and use gparted to build the partition table again.
<sobczyk> JangMunho, http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=eb8b9be7238b0110VgnVCM100000f5ee0a0aRCRD&locale=en-US
<kloot> you use ubuntu because youi cant configure slackware faglets
<jpatrick> !ops | kloot
<ubotu> kloot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<sobczyk> if it wont work ill try the limited capacity
<tikka> kloot: lol I use gentoo, slackware and ubuntu :P
<JangMunho> sobczyk: be careful to use that command, you will lose all your data
<Mushrooms> ok... i think i got the gist of this... i was able to get as far as enabling the repositories, and then reloading it
<kloot> tikka,  you use threee because you cant settle on one
<Mushrooms> and then searching for opera was ok too
<kloot> because your too scared that you wuill run into a brick wall and not know what to do with slack
<sobczyk> JangMunho, i know dd, I used it to backup partitions
<stdin> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<up_the_irons> where can i look to find info on patching my kernel wrt the vmsplice exploit?
<up_the_irons> has the patch been backported yet?
<Mushrooms> wow awesome, it's a little different to windows, but its pretty easy to use
<nfsbz> hi, i got a dell laptop with windows on it. is there a safe way to make a dual boot for ubuntu (without destroying windows)?
<jenda> Mushrooms: just wait till you get compiz and the like working :)
<Mushrooms> i see ^-^
<JangMunho> nfsbz: Windows Vista?
<tikka> nfsbz: xp will be added to grub under other operating systems. Vista however.. you need to find out more because I know grub breaks the vista bootloader
<Mushrooms> so ok... i got opera installed... i think?? lol i hope..
<nfsbz> im on xp!
<Mushrooms> oh dude... that was so easy. thanks for your help guys ^-^
<ceil420> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nfsbz> so i just put in the ubuntu cd and can install it safely?
<Mushrooms> i'm going to use irc through opera now. brb
<nfsbz> -can
<ceil420> thank you, ubotu :)
<JangMunho> nfsbz: That's easy. Use gparted in the live CD to make a new partition for ubuntu.
<ceil420> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Mushrooms> alright sweet ^-^
<nfsbz> how do i start up gparted? will the cd ask me during installation?
<tikka> its an installed application in the live cd
<nfsbz> ok thanks
<tikka> fastest way, open a console sudo gparted
<JangMunho> nfsbz: No, just go to system->management->gparted
<jenda> nfsbz: the installer uses partman, another partitioner
<tikka> or that ^^
<tikka> brb
<ubud> if I have disable the restricted ATI driver, what drivers is being subsitute?
<jenda> nfsbz: unless you manually tell it to use gparted during the installation (and I don't know the command for that...)
<rama_8086> when iam creating a file in /var/www/ it shows error
<prahal_> hi sorry to bother you for a non ubuntu specific problem ... I have switched to linux 2.6.24 and now get broken ssid names in network-manager (downgrading fixes ) . Doe this affect other users (I first though it was ipw2200 my driver but it had no real changes in latest monthes so now I am trying to narrow the search)
<MissDjax> anyone knows how to start TVtime without xv ?
<MissDjax> like for xawtv with xawtv -noxv
<rama_8086> i installed LAMP, when iam creating a file in /var/www/ it shows error
<ubud> is is recommned to use restricted graphics driver for ubuntu?
<prahal_> I am also using nm 0.7 from source though it should be reproducible with 0.6.5
<JangMunho> ubud: Yes, ortherwise you may be faced with severial problems...
<blackjohn>  έχω έναν παλιό seleron sta 336 mgh   ποιά ubuntu μπορώ να του βάλω για να μην τον πετάξω???
<DrOnline> ubud: the answer to that question is more political than anything else, but if it works for you then it's probably best
<eth01> blackjohn, this is an English channel only.
<rama_8086> i installed LAMP, is PHP  when iam creating a file in /var/www/ it shows error
<nfsbz> can a partitioner automatically free a region of disk space if i have some free memory?
<Vague> what kind of error rama?
<blackjohn> ok sory
<ubud> DrOnline: If I used the propietry driver, watching movies is jerging
<ikonia> rama_8086 pardon ?
<DrOnline> ubud: what driver are you using?
<ikonia> rama_8086: what sort of error ?
<nickname99384> some people really should just use windows
<Imaginal> How do you turn a built-in webcam on? It works if the program knows how to turn it on...
<nickname99384> pretty much imaginal
<DrOnline> ubud: n/m I need to learn to read up more
<DrOnline> ubud: the ATI driver shouldn't affect video
<ikonia> nickname99384: there is no problem using windows, everything has it's place
<rama_8086> ikonia, for doing php in ubuntu i installed lamp but iam unable to create file in /var/www
<ikonia> rama_8086: exaplin "unable to create"
<ubud> DrOnline: the ubuntu build in no problem, but when use the restricted windows driver, problems will come
<Bodsda> has anyone got any experience with the python IDLE program?
<Vague> @rama, maybe you should create with root privileges
<rama_8086> when i open /var/www  folder there is no option to create file here
<rama_8086> ikonia, when i open /var/www  folder there is no option to create document
<DrOnline> ubud: the ubuntu built in driver is most likely the "vesa" driver.  If that works for you and you don't need hardware acceleration than I suggest you use that one
<Bodsda> rama_8086, sudo mkdir /var/www/myfolder
<Vague> @rama Bodsda got you covered
<ubud> Dronline: what is hardware acceration?
<Bodsda> Vague, no,.im here for help too,.,.
<Bodsda> this happens everytime
<JangMunho> ubud: That because when a restricted will drive your card better, but if the hardware or the software has a bug, then problems will come...
<DrOnline> ubud: hardware acceleration is using dedicated hardware to draw stuff on your screen (usually 3d graphics)
<rama_8086> bodsda, without using shell i want to create document in /var/www
<demreath> does anyone know when the new version of packaged kernel (without vmsplice exploit) will be available in repos?
<Bodsda> rama_8086, what sort of document, a plain text document?
<JangMunho> ubud: What ubuntu default uses is not vesa but an open source ati driver.
<rama_8086> bodsda, yes a plain text document
<Joetheodd> Alright, I just upgraded from breezy to dapper and I got the infamous logon prompt. I forget, what's the reconfigure command?
<ikonia> rama_8086: 1.) you need to have a site configured in the site-enabled directory, 2.) you need to give your using permissions to write to that directory
<Bodsda> rama_8086, im confused,. do you want to save a document to that folder?
<JangMunho> ubud: If you use vesa driver then you can't even watch movie...
<demreath> Joetheodd: dapper? why not upgrade to gutsy?
<ubud> Dronline: I am building a media centre pc with ubuntu mythtv. using the build in opensource driver video very smooth
<DrOnline> ubud: then that is probably your best option
<ubud> DrOnline: how to tell what driver I am using now
<rama_8086> ikonia, how can i give permissions to write in that directory
<Joetheodd> demreath, you can only upgrade one release at a time, cant you?
<ikonia> rama_8086 use chmod or chown
<DrOnline> ubud: try typing 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver' into a terminal
<Bodsda> rama_8086, open the text editor with sudo,. eg     gksudo gedit
<DrOnline> ubud: though chances are it will say 'fglrx'
<prometoys> hi, is it possible to recover a damaged LUKS-header?
<rama_8086> thanks ikonia,bodsda  i solved that problem
<Bodsda> rama_8086, ah,.ok,.,.
<demreath> Joetheodd: You can upgrade straight to newest version. Change all "dapper" into "gutsy" in /etc/apt/sources.list and then write "apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade" in terminal
<Joetheodd> demreath, ah, last time I used ubuntu that was highly recommended against
<Joetheodd> demreath, but for now, how can I fix my X?
<ubud> Dronline: it shows five lines of drivers, "kbd", "mouse", "wacom", "wacom", "nv"
<DrOnline> ubud: nv is the driver you're using then
<DrOnline> ubud: which is odd as you're using an ATI card
<mohamed> hi all, I'm using ubuntu 7.10 and I need to install uclibc-toolchain any help?
<DrOnline> ubud: or did I miss something
<rama_8086> Bodsda, how to give permission which files should be shown in web browser
<JangMunho> ubud: Checking a driver is not that complex, just open restricted driver manager, and check if the restricted driver is working, if not, then you're using the open source driver.
<ubud> DrOnline: When I reboot pc it always show nividia FX5200
<Bodsda> rama_8086, i run away,.,. i dont do web stuff,.,.sorry
<up_the_irons> i recently did 'apt-get source linux-image-2.6.22-14-server'
<up_the_irons> and
<up_the_irons> dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -rfakeroot -B
<up_the_irons> and in the debian/control file there's a ton of packages
<demreath> Joetheodd: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Joetheodd> thanks demreath :)
<up_the_irons> i only want to rebuild the kernel (not the modules, or documentation)
<JangMunho> ubud: You're using an nvidia card
<up_the_irons> how can i do this?
<ubud> DrOnline: it is a HP P4 PC
<ArM-eye> AMON-RA PPL!
<DrOnline> ubud: By the sounds of things, you're running an nVidia video card
<up_the_irons> i'm relatively new to dpkg-buildpackage, i've built a few packages recently, but nothing big like the kernel
<cpk1> ubud: when you type "lspci" into a terminal what does it say is your video card?
<rama_8086> ikonia, i create a site i used two file index.php and details.txt i don't want to display details.txt contents to be visible if i type sitename.com/details.txt
<ArM-eye> Do you want to read the revelation?
<ubud> cpk1: ls means list and lspci means list pci device?
<ArM-eye> yes or no?
<DrOnline> ubud: that's correct
<ArM-eye> It involves biblical figures
<ikonia> rama_8086 what ??
<Ubuntu5446> hello
<ubud> linux is so amazing. and all the software is free, can do more things haha
<rama_8086> ikonia, I create a site i used two file index.php and details.txt i don't want to display details.txt contents to be visible in web browser if i type sitename.com/details.txt
<Joetheodd> ubud, and it doesn't crash when you try to browse a directory :P
<ArM-eye> Do you want to read the revelation?
<mohamed> I need to install uclibc toolchain any one has an idea?
<ubud> yes, yes, linux so good, ms bye bye
<ikonia> rama_8086: chmohamed dont
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> mohamed don't
<jack2> hi
<Ubuntu5446> i recently upgraded to gutsy, but everything is slow now
<rama_8086> ikonia, I create a website i used two files: index.php and details.txt , when i type http://anysite.com/details.txt it showing the content but i don't want to display that content
<Epicenter> Hello! I am looking to reinstall Ubuntu but "Gutsy" has Xorg v1.3 which has serious issues with the siliconmotion card in my laptop. I want to get an older version that has 1.2. Which would you guys recommend? Thank you!
<mohamed> ikonia: I used synaptic package manager but there is a dependency which I can't resolve could you help me with it?
<gob1029> hey all, i'm trying to solve a problem with my laptop+ubuntu+sound.  when i plug in headphones or external speakers, the sound will play out of the external devices, but will continue to play out of my laptop's internal speakers.  any idea on how to stop this?
<Ubuntu5446> it's pretty annoying, either i boot into vista but cant try anything since I'm not in ubuntu, or I'm in ubuntu but it takes seemingly forever for any pages to load up
<bazhang> Ubuntu5446: you have a question?
<Ubuntu5446> oh yeah sorry
<Ubuntu5446> bazhang: yeah sorry, my laptop is slow since I upgraded  to Gutsy
<JangMunho> Ubuntu5446: Upgrade is not recommend.
<Ubuntu5446> bazhang: I was wondering if you could help me figure out what is wrong
<bazhang> Ubuntu5446: from feisty?
<Ubuntu5446> bazhang: yes
<cpk1> JangMunho: how is upgrade not recommended from feisty?
<JangMunho> Ubuntu5446: seems you should try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all"
<hrnt> any idea when the vmsplice exploit is fixed?
<JangMunho> Ubuntu5446: That command is slow, too.
<bazhang> Ubuntu5446: if you provide more details then possibly the folks here can help
 * syc_ off
<JangMunho> Ubuntu5446: But I think it may help
<Ubuntu5446> JangMunho: I will try your suggestion
<bazhang> hrnt: likely already upstream
<Learning-Ubuntu> To install KDE on my ubuntu box the backages I just need to install is kde and kde-core?
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop Learning-Ubuntu
<Learning-Ubuntu> packages*
<hrnt> bazhang: how can i get it?
<Learning-Ubuntu> Ty bazhang
<Epicenter> Why can't I download 7.04 anywhere? Just 6.06.1 and 7.10? I just want the next step down from 7.10 that has Xorg 1.2; Xorg 1.3 has major problems with my Silicon Motion-based video card.
<Epicenter> Or is 7.04 ill-advised to install?
<Learning-Ubuntu> bazhang, INstalling kubuntu-desktop says it will install several packages along with OO.org . If I already have it in gnome will it install it again?
<Epicenter> 6.06.1 won't install; it hangs trying to mount the root filesystem. 7.10 didn't.
<oboy03> hello
<bazhang> Learning-Ubuntu: not sure there--started out with kde ;]
<oboy03> i partitioned my Hd into 3 parts, the file system, home, and the swap
<Filled-VOid> bazhang, Ah np Ill find out by installing it :)
<oboy03> why cant i see the home partition in ubuntu?
<bazhang> hrnt: wait like the rest of us? is there some urgency to this?
<oboy03> i can only see file system?
<maskn> ubuntu installer can't see my partitions (/dev/hda), any tips?
<bazhang> Epicenter: 7.04 is still supported
<cpk1> Epicenter: you can probably just install Xorg 1.2 after installing gutsy
<Epicenter> cpk1: How do I downgrade Xorg without screwing my system up badly?
<bazhang> oboy03: you have a home directory?
<oboy03> yeah
<Epicenter> It looks complex; all this stuff with 'pinning' packages etc
<hrnt> bazhang: well, it is a local root exploit...
<bazhang> oboy03: not real clear on your question there; did you log in as root
<cpk1> Epicenter: get the 1.2 deb and then use "aptitude hold"
<bazhang> hrnt: proof of concept to be exact
<hrnt> bazhang: and i am running a server with many local users
<cpk1> Epicenter: after installing the 1.2 deb
<oboy03> bazhang: i was thinking like in windows (i know this is not windows) when you partition, u have c: and d:
<Epicenter> cpk1: but there are so MANY xorg packages, don't I need to do this for all of them?
<oboy03> my question is how do i know if the home directory is in d:
<phix> hey
<hrnt> bazhang: for the exploit?
<oboy03> or the /home partition
<bazhang> hrnt: if you cannot wait there is a patch--though that means compiling kernel you know
<cpk1> Epicenter: also here is a list that has feisty http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/releases.ubuntu.com/
<telexicon> How do you disable the beeps when changing your volume using keyboard shortcuts?
<bazhang> oboy03: bit different then in the ##windows world the way linux sets up its filesystem
<Ubuntu5446> JangMunho: Should I close everything down (including leave IRC) while dpkg-reconfigure is going on?  And how long do you think this will take?
<oboy03> bazhang: if i have a /home partition and my / got wiped, will the /home still be there?
<bazhang> oboy03: if / got wiped you are in trouble
<oboy03> bazhang: yes but is my /home still safe?
<JangMunho> Ubuntu5446: That will last a long time, because all your packages will be reconfigured. You don't need to close everything...
<bazhang> oboy03: you explicitly set up a seperate /home partition?
<oboy03> yes
<ubud_> what is the "control, alt, del " beside xkill in terminal for ubuntu?
<bazhang> oboy03: then if you want to reinstall or do whatever then it wil remain safe (barring unforeseen accidents of course)
<oboy03> bazhang: i was thinking that if / got messed up, my /home is still safe
<cpk1> Epicenter: not sure, you might be able to just put xserver-xorg-core on hold since that is the 1.3/1.2 version you are talking about
<oboy03> bazhang: do u recommend my partition setting?
<oboy03> bazhang: im still experimenting with linux, and i want my downloaded files to be safe
<bazhang> oboy03: commendable to be sure--I always forget to set a seperate home partition ;[
<neeh> Hello, I want to capture traffic and show grhapics from people (servers) that consumes more, wich program can I use?
<oboy03> bazhang: because maybe later i wanna try a new distro but i dont want to lose my downloaded files
<bazhang> oboy03: yes that would work--most likely you would want to ask the distro channel about it beforehand though
<bazhang> oboy03: mandriva pclinuxos do respect it, though I suspect fedora does not, at least from prior experience
<Mushrooms> hello again >.< sorry.. I have another question.. how should I configure ubuntu for using my external monitor to "extended default screen"?
<neopsyche_> hello
<cpk1> oboy03: you /home partition should be pretty safe, you should always be able to mount that partition unless you have somethinig fatal happen
<oboy03> bazhang: so i see my home partition as one in file system, but they are actually separated partition ryt?
<Ubuntu5446> JangMunho: "You don't need to close everything..."? Would it make things go noticeably faster?  And by a long time, do you mean a day, or just a couple hours?
<Epicenter> cpk1: trying 7.04 first, and then if it doesn't install I guess I'll go back to Gutsy and pray I can downgrade X
<bazhang> oboy03: if you set up a seperate partition for home then you are okay
<neopsyche_> what mode should i use to write iso image as when i place ubuntu 6 into drive it reads find (OFFICIAL CD) but when my own burn of ubuntu variant is written to disk it says it finds no bootable disk???
<cpk1> Epicenter: alright, good luck
<neopsyche_> what mode should i use to be atble to make the disk bootable?
<ArM-eye> AMON-RA PPL!
<ArM-eye> Do you want to read the revelation?
<neopsyche_> is there some kind of issue woth with the writer or something?
<dgjones> !ot | ArM-eye
<ArM-eye> It involves biblical figures
<ubotu> ArM-eye: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> neopsyche_: sounds like you are burning as data or not burning at a proper speed
<neopsyche_> bazhang: i set speed to 4.7 .. what mode should i use for burning? data?
<JangMunho> Ubuntu5446: It doesn't matter if you run some small apps. The process mat last about 1 or 2 hours. it depends...
<cpk1> oboy03: when you installed ubuntu you selected to have a / partition and a /home partition, correct?
<neopsyche_> im using k3b now instead of default
<bazhang> neopsyche_: right click on the iso file and open with cd/dvd creator is what works best for me
<bazhang> neopsyche_: no not as data
<oboy03> cpk1: correct
<Mushrooms> hmmm can anyone please lend me their expert opinion?
<Ubuntu5446> JangMunho: Thank you!  I will let you know (if you're still around) whether it works or not.  By the way, just curious, how is it that there are so many helpful people here?  Just like to help, or any sort of cross-purposes here?
<bazhang> Mushrooms: expert? heh--we're the best you get
<cpk1> oboy03: so then your /home should be relatively safe, you can still partition over on accident and whatnot, but if you ruin / it should still be fine
<Mushrooms> >___< ok, this confuses me. in windows when you first install it, you have to go through all of the CD's and install all the drivers for the hardware
<oboy03> cpk1: so as long as /home partition is safe, files are safe... copy that
<bazhang> Ubuntu5446: just giving back to the community
<Mushrooms> does ubuntu use those same files?
<Mushrooms> or...
<cpk1> oboy03: make sure you keep track of the dev point to prevent any accidents with fdisk...
<bazhang> Mushrooms: many drivers are native, or in the restricted drivers if proprietary
<Mushrooms> yeah i tried to update using the restriced drivers
<Ubuntu5446> Interesting...well, I am very new still, but I very much like the feel of the community.
<Mushrooms> but apparently i don't need it
<Joetheodd> Does anyone here play World of WarCraft on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> Mushrooms: gone are the days of searching the web for stuff ;]
<ArM-eye> Revel - Mary Magdalene = Cleopatra Selene II
<Mushrooms> so does that mean everything should be 'set'?
<ArM-eye> FINALIZE REVELATIONEM
<JangMunho> Ubuntu5446: ubuntu- linux for human beings...:) every person in the community is kind-hearted...
<ArM-eye> BIBLIA CHARACTER 1
<bazhang> Mushrooms: your wireless is working now?
<ArM-eye> REVELATIONEM DE CHRISTUS
<cpk1> Joetheodd: if you are asking if its possible, yes it is
<Mushrooms> yep
<bazhang> ArM-eye: stop it now
<cpk1> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<dgjones> !ops |
<ubotu> : please see above
<neopsyche_> what should iso be written as .. if not data
<ArM-eye> Revel - JESUS = CAESARION, Ptolemy XV, King of kings, little ceasar, Isa, Jesus
<neopsyche_> bazhang: see above
<ArM-eye> The son of Julius Ceasar / Divine Julius and Clepatra VII / Goddes Isis
<cpk1> thanks
 * Joetheodd high fives Gary
<bazhang> neopsyche_: the ops call?
<Mushrooms> bazhag: yep, i got my wireless working, installed ubuntu, got pidgin and all that going, haven't managed to get any music playing yet, but now i'm trying to configure my external monitor so it can act as an extension to my primary monitor... but i don't know how to do it TT^TT
<Ubuntu5446> is that supposed to be Latin? pretty bad at it
<bazhang> Mushrooms: well first of all you should install ubuntu-restricted-extras; you may also want to visit www.medibuntu.org to get the dvd playback enabled
<Joetheodd> So, I've determined that installing the package "ubuntu-desktop" might help me. :)
<Mushrooms> i tried to open some mp3 files with rhythmbox
<Mushrooms> but it had some import errors
<mercurycc> anybody there?
<Pascal_1> hello
<Pascal_1> i've got a problem with the installation of ldap on an ubuntu gutsy : when i make "apt-get install ldap-utils libpam-ldap libnss-ldap", i'vnt the configuration files (pam_ldap.conf; libnss-ldap.conf....) is there a manipulation to do to have to=hose files
<bazhang> mercurycc: aye
<Joetheodd> Mushrooms, I like xmms better. It seems to have all its dependancies (as far as mp3) built in.
<mercurycc> bazhang, i have a question
<bazhang> ask away mercurycc
<mercurycc> bazhang, when i press ctrl alt f4, i will enter tty right?
<Mushrooms> Joetheodd: excellent, so i should grab that off the repositories in a similar way to how i grabbed opera?
<bazhang> mercurycc: does it not?
<mercurycc> bazhang, but how can i go back to GUI?
<neopsyche> bazhang: whats an ops call?
<bazhang> ctrl alt f7
<cpk1> !mp3 | Mushrooms
<ubotu> Mushrooms: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mercurycc> cool
<mercurycc> thanks a lot
<bazhang> neopsyche: you said see above did not see what you referenced
<Joetheodd> Mushrooms, do you use Synaptic package manager, or apt-get from the terminal?
<Mushrooms> synaptic package manager
<Mushrooms> i don't know how to use apt-get yet
<Joetheodd> Mushrooms, go ahead and search for xmms
<bazhang> Mushrooms: small steps ;]
<lordmorgoth> hey guys, i wanted to install the latest stable release of alsa-base so i compiled them from source, the problem is that now there is no sound detected by the gnome applet. any ideas ??
<neopsyche> bazhang: is there some kind of issue with the writer or something?
<Joetheodd> Mushrooms, and then yeah, check and click. :)
<Smegzor> I removed hibernate from my shutdown panel.  How do I get it back?
<bazhang> Mushrooms: and try amarok if you want something more full flavored than xmms ;]
<Joetheodd> bazhang: Ubuntu is so dynamic, I find myself going to Windows for reasons unknown for a year at a time.. and now I'm trying to remember everything I need to upgrade from breezy :P
<bazhang> neopsyche: did you try just burning a data disk?
<Mushrooms> bazhang and Joetheodd: i got it searching, but it returned with a lot of hits, with xmms and xmms2
<bazhang> Joetheodd: breezy? wow that goes back a ways ;]
<boubbin> how to cut sound from an avi video and save it to its own sound file ?
<lordmorgoth> Mushrooms, u can try exile, it's for gnome, amarok was built for kde, though it works good on gnome. u can try songbird too, it's amazing
<bazhang> exaile iirc
<jimcooncat> If you get xmms, I'd suggest getting streamtuner while you're at it. It's a nice index to internet radio that launches xmms.
<Joetheodd> bazhang, yeah, that's the latest cd I got from shipit :P
<Mushrooms> LordMetroid: which one do you recommend for a noob
<lordmorgoth> umm anyone to help me with alsa ??
<bazhang> hehe
<LordMetroid> Mushrooms:  of what choices?
<Smegzor> nevermind.  I found where I removed it, and its back now ^^
<LordMetroid> I always used gnome
<Mushrooms> exile, amarok, xmms, songbird... and any others
<LordMetroid> Even when it was unvieldy
<LordMetroid> mplayer
<bazhang> Mushrooms: it is exaile
<Smegzor> Is suspend still crashy?
<lordmorgoth> Mushrooms,  all are str8 forwards and easy :) it's a media player :P just play :D
<julian> is it possible to have my local copy of Eclipse (or any other IDE) compile on a remote machine, and run there?
<Mushrooms> bazhang: i see sorry >.<
<Mushrooms> LordMetroid: i used mplayer and gmplayer when i was using windows, it was completely awesome, because it just plays, and plays anything
<Mushrooms> woops wrong nickname
<neopsyche> bazhang: guess so.
<Mushrooms> lordmorgoth >.<
<bazhang> Mushrooms: for video you might also want to check out vlc
<kbrooks> Mushrooms, mplayer/gmplayer works on linux too.
<Survivorman> LordMetroid, I think Mushrooms meant exaile, and I think Listen is nice too.
<prince> bazhang: I have a question. May I ask...?
<kbrooks> !ask | prince
<bazhang> prince only the one though ;]
<ubotu> prince: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Mushrooms> so i should get str8?
<lordmorgoth> Mushrooms,  ?
<Mushrooms> oh lol i'm very sorry >.< i'm getting tired and i'm not reading this very well
<Mushrooms> hahaha
<LordMetroid> Even as I am a n00b using linux, I always used mplayer or xine... Lately though VLC has been nice to me
<bazhang> haha
<LKC> i was looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone and was wondering how do i do step 2 of setup for iphone
<Mushrooms> well i guess i'll try xmms
<bazhang> prince I was kidding ask as many as you want ;]
<LKC> it has to do with wifi and im not good with that stuff
<Mushrooms> but there are all these other packages that have xmms associated with them
<Mushrooms> should i leave them alone?
<bazhang> lkc has it been activated yet? that requires itunes does it not?
<msix> Hi all: i would like to rebuild my generic kernel with 1 option added ( keeping the rest the same ) preferably in such a way that the restricted modules and all the alsa stuff still works. I think i can do that by keeping the package version the same as the installed one.. if that's the way.. how do i go about doing that ?
<LKC> bazhang this what im doing has to do with wifi and "static ips and stuff im confused with that
<bazhang> Mushrooms: depends on the file types you want to play; if you want to play flac format then you need the plugin for that
<Bodsda> can anyone help me with IDLE  ??
<bazhang> lkc not sure about the iphone--just an innocent question
<Mushrooms> bazhag: i see so downloading the player isn't enough, i have to go through and download the plugins for the things i want to play?
<bazhang> Mushrooms: if you just want mp3 then you'll be fine; do you have a large flac library? ;]
<mercurycc> ah... another problem, after i installed fglrx 8.01, i cannot use ctrl alt backspace to restart x
<Mushrooms> bazhang: i'm sorry >.< what's a flac library?
<bazhang> Mushrooms: fully lossless audio codec = flac
<LKC> bazthang i have already activated its just when sycing with ubuntu with an iphone/ ipod touch you do it wireless ly and there is a step about ip addresses i need help with
<prince> bazhang I have never been here before. Could you have a time to answer my question?
<bazhang> prince as long as I am still breathing yes
<LKC> how do i change the IP Address to an address that's outside the dynamically assigned range of your network?
<Mushrooms> bazhang: i see... does that include things like .ape files?
<bazhang> Mushrooms: aye
<prince> bazhang : Thank you...^^
<Mushrooms> bazhang: i only have 2 .ape files >.< the rest are .mp3s
<Imagine1> is this channel for help too?
<akaihen> anyone who use KDE?
<bazhang> lkc the ip address that you are given by your isp? you want to change it yourself--or the one on you r lan
<neopsyche> can someone please help me burn bootable iso to cd?
<kbrooks> Imaginal, yes
<Mushrooms> bazhang: success ^-^ xmms is now up and running and playing music, though i see it has some problems reading japanese and korean characters
<bazhang> akaihen: yes
<neopsyche> if i insert ubuntu original cd into the drive it sees the disc but with my own write .. it doesnt see it
<neopsyche> ?
<bazhang> Mushrooms: the language packs/language support system wide should take care of that
<LKC> bazthang im not sure. Click Settings → WiFi and select your WiFi network. Click the Static button and change the IP Address to an address that's outside the dynamically assigned range of your network. This will ensure your iPhone is always contactable at the same address for syncing. is what the wiki says
<berto__> repeating question: does anyone know how to create a keyboard? Possibly with a graphich client, if not... what files must be copied and modified
<Vague> does anyone know how to improve the sound on ubuntu?
<cpk1> i use kde
<djr> /proc/cpuinfo claims my 1.2 ghz runs at 80mhz. Its new laptop. Cannot find any frequency scaling or such. Anyone got an idea why this is, and if its reliable?
<Mushrooms> bazhang: i spose i'll worry about that some other day TT^TT
<Imagine1> my display doesnt support ubuntu's x.org (resolution or something) with fedora8 it worked just fine. can anyone tell me how to decrease resolution in text mode?
<LKC> bazthang im quite noob so im not sure what that means
<neopsyche> can anyone help?
<Mushrooms> bazhang: i'm trying hard to keep up with everyone here but i'm too noob >.<
<neopsyche> burn iso bootable
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-sync-wireless-iphone-with-amarok.html lkc this may help
<LKC> bazthang the current ip my ipod is set to in dhcp is 10.0.0.12 though
<bazhang> http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/10/how-to-stream-music-from-the-iphone-in-ubuntu/ this also lkc
<shadowkernel>  I am using a ThinkPad T61 laptop. And I want to know the equivalent of EasyEject of Ubuntu, that is, to cut off the power of  DVDRAM, which is a usb device.
<Lhademmor> Can someone help me: How do I install JDeveloper in Ubuntu?
<Lhademmor> I've downloaded the zip-file - what now?
<Imagine1> neopsyche im talking to u in priv
<neopsyche> oh ok
<Ubuntu5446> JangMunho: I am being asked which certificates I want to activate, I am really not sure what this is about
<Imagine1> where is x.org conf file in ubuntu?
<Ubuntu5446> argh
<shadowkernel> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LKC> bazthang given i told you an ip address can you tell me what i should put instead?
<shadowkernel> Can anyone please tell me how to cut off USB device power?
<dark_harmonics> only way i know shadow is to pull the cord out
<bazhang> Mushrooms: not that much to learn--just install the support what you want and then you are good to go  you can search for those languages in synaptic, do apt-cache search korean (or other keyword) in the terminal, or set it via locales in the menu and that will download the stuff for you--those gnome does it a bit differently than kde the idea is the same
<prince> bazhang : I have a Palm PDA(LifeDrive). I wanna sync it and Evolution in Ubuntu. When I plug in PalmOS, Gnome-pilot Settings Windows is displayed. My PDA is rebooted continually. Do you know how to solve the problem?
<shadowkernel> en I just want to cut off the power but not connect the cord
<bazhang> though gnome as well
<Lhademmor> Anyone?
<bazhang> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_USB_sync_for_Palm_PDAs_with_Evolution_2.0_and_udev prince have you seen this?
<bazhang> !info jdevelop
<ubotu> Package jdevelop does not exist in gutsy
<Mushrooms> bazhang: i see thank you ^-^ i'm sorry you must be so sick of me asking for help now, but could you help me with my setting my external monitor to behave like a extension to my primary monitor?
<kbrooks> Mushrooms, umm
<Ubuntu5446> anyone know anything about the common Certificate Authority certificates?
<dark_harmonics> I've admit to having spent hours on that mushrooms
<bazhang> shadowkernel: sounds like a hardware question, right? they have a channel for that
<kbrooks> Mushrooms, please don't put thoughts about whether someone can help you or not into your messages ;-)
<Mushrooms> >.< sorry i'll keep that inmind next time
<Tuxivore> bonjour
<Imagine1> I changed accepted "modes" into 800x600 in Screen subsection, hoping it would help. how can i restart X from the console without restarting computer?
<bazhang> less emotive please Mushrooms ;]
<Imagine1> my problem is my screen doesnt support higher resolutions
<dark_harmonics> imagine sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<bazhang> Imagine1: what does it accept?
<bazhang> Mushrooms: just kidding
<prince> bazhang : Thank you very much. I have not seen it.
<Imagine1> no idea bazhang, i guess 1024 will be fine
<dark_harmonics> most computers support more than 800x600
<Imagine1> ill try with 800x600 first
<Imagine1> its a small lcd display used in groceries :P
<bazhang> prince: there is also a long thread at ubuntuforums as well
<Imagine1> hmmm
<dark_harmonics> if you think that the limit of the display. Imagine did you try looking up the specs on your display?
<prince> bazhang : I try to solve the problem again.
<dark_harmonics> sometimes that can give you an idea as to whether its just a settings issue or a hardware limitation
<mouse> anyone knows, when 2.6.24.2 would be available for Gutsy?
<Mushrooms> if i go system -> administration -> screen and graphics, I get to a place where it looks like the place to configure external monitors, but it just doesn't seem to let me untick the 'disable' radial button
<Imagine1> nah, its a giveaway, i wasnt able to find specs dark_harmonics
<bazhang> Mushrooms: you want to have a cloned view, or just share the view between two desktops--a la  a huge spinning cube spanning two desktops
<kbrooks> i want to know the name of my monitor
<Imagine1> dark_harmonics: i used fedora 8 and it worked fine
<dark_harmonics> Muishrooms i think it would help bazhang to also know what kind of video card you are using
<Imagine1> but here even GDM doesnt work - it says "unsupported mode"
<Aloha> is there a simple GUI frontend for apt? not as complicated as synaptic? so i can just type in packagename and press get or download?
<shadowkernel> yes using synaptic
<Ubuntu5446> i am in the middle of dpkg-reconfigure --all, but it is asking me what common certificates I want...does it matter?
<Mushrooms> bazhang: according to ubuntu.... i have an ATI mobility radeon... i'm no expert but i'm pretty sure that's what i have
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg Imagine1 have you tried this?
<Imagine1> no i will now
<bazhang> Ubuntu5446: nah
<Aloha> shadowkernel, i specifically said not synaptic
<spunkymunky> anyone own a Dell Inspiron 531 Desktop?
<Ubuntu5446> bazhang: heh, thx
<dark_harmonics> Mushrooms are you using the restricted drivers or the ubuntu native drivers?
<Mushrooms> dark_harmonics: apparenyly i didn't need any restricted drivers
<Mushrooms> i clicked on it but ubunto said i didn't need it
<bazhang> Aloha: add/remove is what you want? that is for gui only apps iirc
<Aloha> bazhang, just one text box and one button... maybe i'll just write my own
<bazhang> Aloha: that is as close to the one clickiness as ubuntu gets ;]
<CW> gw mau ngomong
<dark_harmonics> Mushrooms check out this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Aloha> sudo apt-get install packagename is way too much to type 50000 times a day
<shadowkernel> After some time, I do not use apt-get anymore
<pajamian> Aloha: are you always installign the same packages?
<bazhang> haha
<Aloha> pajamian, no
<Mushrooms> dark_harmonics: yiiiikes that looks complicated, but i'll read it now
<pajamian> Aloha: similar groups of packages?
<CW> hai
<jenda> I am trying to set up an encrypted system with LUKS and I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55591/ I use Ubuntu 7.10 and it's an HP Compaq 6720s.
<Aloha> pajamian, nope
<Mushrooms> dark_harmonics: especially with all the parts highlighted in red
<CW> gw mau ngomong
<bazhang> cw you have a question?
<pajamian> Aloha: I confess I'm at a loss to understand why you would want to do 50000 manual package changes per day.
<simi> is there a way to control the fonts of the KDE applications,? i do not find a program like kile for latex editing, and i want to increase the font size
<Imagine1> bazhang: thank u, it helped
<Aloha> pajamian, i was using hyperbole
<bazhang> np
<Bodsda> !flash > Bodsda
<pajamian> Aloha: I kinda figured, but even so
<Riddell> simi: kcmshell fonts
<bazhang> aloha then check out pc-bsd they are one click friendly
<CW> kamu laki-laki apa perempuan
<Aloha> bazhang, bsd?
<Aloha> ick
<neopsyche> hi
<bazhang> aloha you asked for one click ;]
<Bodsda> what happened to the forum link in !flashissues,. does anyone have that link?
<CW> you idiot
<AnRkey> How do i rename the applications menu in ubuntu?
<simi> Riddell: is it a package?
<bazhang> cw not nice
<Aloha> !flash > Bodsda
<Riddell> simi: it's in kcontrol
<AnRkey> I want to name it Start
<neopsyche> wondering if anyone can help me i am trying to make bootable cd.. but it doesnt seem to be working
<Bodsda> !flash | Aloha
<ubotu> Aloha: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bazhang> Riddell: thanks for help with flash the other day ;]
<simi> Riddell: i am using gnome?
<Bodsda> no link to a forum Aloha
<meng> is there a way to allow a wireless card to be left in the PCMCIA slot while booting?
<simi> Riddell i want to control from gnome
<CW> loe siapa
 * Aloha shrugs
<Riddell> bazhang: thanks for testing
<bazhang> cw please stop
<jpatrick> !en | CW
<ubotu> CW: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<threefcata> hi, how can i write to a ntfs partition?
<threefcata> i'm running feisty
<CW> yes
<bazhang> ntfs-3g threefcata
<Aloha> what packager manager does bsd use?
<Bodsda> bazhang, do you have the link to the flash fix,.,.the forum post,.,. its not in !flash or !flashissues
<neopsyche> strange thing is.. official ubuntu cd does boot.. my burn from iso does not boot????
<AnRkey> Aloha, #bsd might help u
<neopsyche> can anyone help with above prob
<CW> what your religion
<threefcata> bazhang, i installed that package, but how do i mount the partition?
<Aloha> AnRkey, k
<bazhang> Bodsda: already in the repos--uninstall non free then reinstall
<odysseas> Aloha: freebsd uses ports
<dark_harmonics> just run a mount command threefcata
<dark_harmonics> you need to know what the HD identifier is
<Aloha> AnRkey, heh there is one person in there
<Bodsda> bazhang, really?,.,.cool,.il look,.cheers
<Aloha> odysseas, thnx
<bazhang> !ot | cw
<ubotu> cw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AnRkey> CW, please this is not a religious channel
<dark_harmonics> to find that out try a sudo fdisk -l
<CW> hai
<threefcata> dark_harmonics, like mount using the disk mounter?
<AnRkey> Aloha, google it :D
<bazhang> !ops | CW
<ubotu> CW: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<CW> hai
<CW> hai,boleh kenalan gak
<AnRkey> Aloha, #freebsd sorry :D
<dark_harmonics> make a directory under /media for the HD
<dark_harmonics> i called mine extra_storage
<dark_harmonics> so for my mount command i write sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/extra_storage
<dark_harmonics> sdb1 is the identifier for my ntfs hard drive
<threefcata> dark_harmonics, nothing else to specify?
<neopsyche> can anyone help with iso burning issues?
<threefcata> dark_harmonics, like read-only?
<dark_harmonics> no it should be read write
<CW> what is your name
<bazhang> neopsyche: did you try right click open with cd/dvd creator?
<bazhang> didnt he just get kicked? oy
<pajamian> neopsyche: what's your problem?
<odysseas> neopsyche: aptitude install gnomebaker , double click the .iso ... that's it
<pajamian> he probably has auto-rejoin set ( a setting I hate)
<usr_rob> anyone that could help me out with the hdparm ( /sbin/hdparm -B255 /dev/sda1 )
<bazhang> someone should /ban him
<neopsyche> disc needs to be bootable for old pc .. tested original ubuntu boot disc and it works fine so not settings on old pc.. need to burn iso but tried k3b and default burn on ubuntu and it does not want to boot on old pc
<odysseas> usr_rob: why would you need hdparm?
<dark_harmonics> funny i thought you were an op bazhang
<bazhang> dark_harmonics: haha I wish
<neopsyche> odysseas how will that help... if k3b cant do it.?
<CW> wei siapa kamu?
<neopsyche> pajamian: see above
<dark_harmonics> all i have no idea how to pm ppl in irc
<odysseas> neopsyche: corrupted iso maybe?
<Vague> does anyone know how to improve the sound on ubuntu?
<neopsyche> bazhang: yes
<dark_harmonics> i feel like such a dolt but i really dontknow how
<dark_harmonics> "/msg"?
<bazhang> dark_harmonics: you need to register first  see the !register command
<neopsyche> odysseas : dont think so because md5 looks ok and it opens up files when i insert cd
<pajamian> neopsyche: you're saying that you can successfulyl burn the iso and it will boot on some PCs but not others, is that correct?
<dark_harmonics> lol thanks bazhang
<shadowkernel> What do you mean by improving sound?
<bazhang> np
<dark_harmonics> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<eagle-101> can I ask what is being done about the recent kernel exploit for existing ubuntu installs?
<usr_rob> odysseas: i have a 2,5" disk in a mini-itx and i can hear that it,s being accessed every 4th second, "click-sound" as i know it will reduce the lifetime of the disk, i do not have a laptop so i do not need that power management, but nothing happens when i do that hdparm
<neopsyche> pajamian: saying .. original cd works.. in other words the original ubuntu 6.06 but this is fluxbuntu i am trying to install of which i downloaded the iso.. but it doesnt want to boot on old pc.. or on this pc
<shadowkernel> sudo hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda?
<bazhang> eagle-101: there is a fix likely upstream--you can recompile your kernel if you are that worried about it ;]
<CW> nzruto
<odysseas> usr_rob: gentoo-wiki.com has a nice tutorial about hdparm, you should check it out.
<shadowkernel> It seems that Windows also has the problem
<pajamian> neopsyche: so the iso isn't booting on any pc, sounds like a bad iso, or it's simply not a bootable one.
<CW> kehed
<eagle-101> bazhang, yeah I saw the fix... but... what about those that don't know about it... are they stuck with a vulnerable kernel >.>
<usr_rob> odysseas: ;) i know, it's being disabled when i run that command, but i can still hear the click-sound
<bazhang> eagle-101: likely this will be fixed sooner than flash was ;]
<shadowkernel> maybe it is the sound of fan?
<shadowkernel> you may look at SMART info
<usr_rob> odysseas: i even set that in /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<CW> kami bangsa indonesia
<shadowkernel> using the command sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<bazhang> !id | cw
<ubotu> cw: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<shadowkernel> check the load time
<eagle-101> bazhang, k :P gentoo has a patch'd sources out already :P
<usr_rob> shadowkernel: i have no fan, fanless motherboard, no fan at all, i did built it, i know ;)
<neopsyche> how do i make it bootable?
<dark_harmonics> neopsyche just burn it
<dark_harmonics> it is bootable already
<CW> what is your name
<dark_harmonics> thats whats great about iso files
<shadowkernel> after setting hdparm -B 255, my load time does not increase when running
<dark_harmonics> burn it "as image"
<neopsyche> how is 'just burning it' going to help?
<CW> eys
<dark_harmonics> neopsyche the iso file is bootable when you download it
<TulipAn> 12345789/1234567890"£$%&/()=PéLç°§àà
<CW> yes
<TulipAn> ops
<TulipAn> sorry
<neopsyche> yes but why isnt it booting?
<bazhang> neopsyche: three possible issues: one is the media is faulty/poor quality, too fast burn speed, or corrupt iso file
<dark_harmonics> bad disc? bad burn? bad cd drive?
<pajamian> neopsyche: did you check the md5sum of the iso image after downloading it?
<CW> yes iam understand
<Snow_HO> I've got a total noob question here... I downloaded ubuntu 7.10 and tried the live cd out..  when it ran I had high resoloution... then I used wubi to install.. it automatically grabbed 7.04 now i'm stuck at a really crappy res.. even after installing the nvidia drivers.. any help please?
<CW> what?
<neopsyche> yup
<SlimG> Is the BCD method necessary to be able to dualboot between Ubuntu and Vista?
<neopsyche> pajamian : yup
<CW> ya niya lah
<pajamian> neopsyche: did you try burning again a second disk?  maybe the burn was bad.
<bazhang> Snow_HO: wubi? is that from a windows system? you can download the iso and burn it yourself using isorecorder2 for ##windows then boot up using that, or just install from the gutsy livecd if you already have one
<usr_rob> i sould have used the ext2 on the disk
<usr_rob> should'
<shadowkernel> I recommend ext3fs
<Snow_HO> bazhang yeah wubi is just a program that allows you to install ubuntu without having to create a partition for it and it sets up dual boot for you and all that jazz
<usr_rob> shadowkernel: but extrfs access the disk every 3,4th second right
<usr_rob> ext3* , damn (old keyboard)
<CW> indonesia
<up_the_irons> question about debian/control (in a source package).  I have a source package that has many packages defined in debian/control, but I only want to build one of them with dpkg-buildpackage.  How do I do that?
<up_the_irons> by default it is building them all, which is taking forever
<shadowkernel> you can modify it, a parameter, seems writethrough or the like
<neopsyche> pajamian: yes
<bazhang> cw we know; please type /join #ubuntu-id
<shadowkernel> after modifying, the log does not write to disks immediately
<usr_rob>  setting Advanced Power Management level to disabled , but i still hear how it's being accessed every 4th second
<bazhang> slimg not sure what the bcd is referring to
<SlimG> bazhang: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#head-e746e1f17e0fc71f1c95142f2558412cd6b3afe2
<pajamian> neopsyche: if you put one of the disks that you've burned back into the drive after burning it, is the disk readable?
<pajamian> neopsyche: I don't mean bootable this time, just readable.
<Snow_HO> It's just wierd that when booting from the live cd.. the screen res was just right.. then installing the full thing I get like 1024x768 only
<shadowkernel> Strange, what is your type of hardware?
<bazhang> SlimG: not able to boot into ubuntu after installing windows?
<neopsyche> pajamian: yes readable
<CW> go
<usr_rob> shadowkernel: are you asking me ?
<bazhang> Snow_HO: you may need to reconfigure your x
<shadowkernel> yes I am chatting with you
<usr_rob> :P
<shadowkernel> usr_rob
<pajamian> neopsyche: ok, well I don't know much of anything about fluxbuntu, I would still suspect you're getting a bad burn, maybe your cd burner is going bad on you, have you tried burning the disk in a different computer or cd burner?
<Snow_HO> bazhang: my x?
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg Snow_HO
<taz> hi roomies... any know how to set desktop background for cube each screen ??
<usr_rob> shadowkernel: fujitsu mhv2080b sata 2,5" disk
<neopsyche> pajamian: no .. but it seems that the data is fine
<realz`> hey guys how's hardy coming along?
<pajamian> neopsyche: it could have most of the data fine but some blocks not burning properly, you wouldn't know without trying to check the entire disk.
<bazhang> taz there is a thread on ubuntuforums for that want me to google it for you?
<bazhang> !hardy | realz`
<ubotu> realz`: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Snow_HO> bazhang:  how do I reconfigure my x?
<taz> sure please bazhang
<realz`> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg Snow_HO in the terminal
<Sonjaaa> what does this mean:
<Sonjaaa> W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/p7zip/p7zip-full_4.51~dfsg.1-1_i386.deb
<Sonjaaa>   Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (129.97.134.71), connection timed out
<AnRkey> How do i rename the applications menu in ubuntu?
<shadowkernel> I may try removing unnecessary services, such as slocate and tracker
<shadowkernel> In fact, I cannot state the cause of the problem, just guessing
<taz> bazhang.. what website?
<usr_rob> shadowkernel: okey, will have a look on it
<jsemmanuel> i cannot print to my windows shared computer from my ubuntu system. can someone help me in troubleshooting. It used to work before, i have made no recent changes on either system
<CW> service
<usr_rob> shadowkernel: If your computer is not up 24/7 you should consider installing anacron
<bazhang> Sonjaaa: a server timing out try again in a bit ;]
<ubud> anyone have configure ubuntu to watch tv before?
<shadowkernel> I use none of them.
<usr_rob> shadowkernel: but don't i need my files to be indexed
<usr_rob> okey
<bazhang> http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=6199 taz
<shadowkernel> If you do not search them frequently, you do not need.
<usr_rob> shadowkernel: i will try to remove, ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package right ?
<bazhang> ubud my ubuntu is to busy to watch tv ;]
<taz> ok let me check
<CW> yes]
<shadowkernel> yes you can safely remove it
<usr_rob> great
<ubud> bazhang: do not understand
<taz> that one code .. copy and paste ??
<aladdinsane> do anyone know how i can change the background color of my desktop panes, or preferably of one of my desktop panes?
<Mushrooms> i need to reboot for the xinerama to take effect
<usr_rob> shadowkernel: the tracker-search tool ; This package provides a graphical Tracker search tool for GNOME.
<Mushrooms> brb, i hope it works
<usr_rob> don't you need that one
<shadowkernel> I do not need. I seldom search
<ePax> aladdinsane: Do you want to change the theme of your panel?
<bazhang> ubud just a bit of levity; you want to just watch? or record as well--there is tvtime and some others for the first, and of course mythtv for the rest
<Harbi_> server irc.sohbete.com
<aladdinsane> ePax: i want to be able just to change the pane color of my current, or any, theme
<usr_rob> shadowkernel: sorry about my english, "seldom" what does that mean ?
<taz> bazhang please can u help me step to step ??
<bazhang> taz that would be my guess--but if it breaks no one here is responsible ;]
<shadowkernel> hardly or rarely
<ubud> bazhang: I had install the program u mentioned, but keep having no signal or freq
<usr_rob> okey :)
<shadowkernel> my native language is chinese :-)
<bazhang> taz you might also want to check out the #compiz-fusion channel as well
<taz> ok
<bazhang> shadowkernel: 你好
<taz> pop up with termial .. what next
<usr_rob> okey, mine is swedish so your english is better than mine ;)
<shadowkernel> bazhang, why not trying ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> shadowkernel: you mean #ubuntu-tw ? ;]
<ePax> aladdinsane: Well im not so sure if you can do that... but rightclick on desktop then go to change desktop background... then theme then comstomize... and see if you can change something
<shadowkernel> I am located in the mainland...
<bazhang> hehe not me
<taz> bazhang..  what next ...
<ubud> anyone had experience in configuring mythtv?
<brt3> can i use debian apps (.deb) under ubuntu?
<spunkymunky> anyone own a Dell Inspiron 531 Desktop?
<shadowkernel> brt3 you may use sudo dpkg -i xxx.deb to intall
<brt3> So could i use the same repositories ? as for update? :)
<dgjones> spunkymunky, yes, i've got one
<bazhang> taz I am probably the last person you should ask--I turned my compiz off long ago ;]
<Slart> brt3: debian apps might work on ubuntu..
<brt3> as i am doing it right now ;) , but i dont like to risk my self in crashing my system
<Slart> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<taz> ok
<Slart> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Slart> ah.. there it was
<shadowkernel> not necessarily but i should meet the dependency requirements
<geoaxis> can any one recomend a IRC proxy , i dont wat to run irssi or bitchx in screen on my server
<spunkymunky> dgjones, do you find that it takes quite a long time to boot up through the bios? mine takes like 14 seconds
<brt3> spunkymunky , you'd better ask for your problem as their might be other boxes with the same configures as dell or having the same problem
<usr_rob> i have trained sanshou for a couple of years, that's the closest i come to chinese, did help my teacher (shaolin munk) with the swedish language :)
<bazhang> nice!
<taz> mormon1
<dgjones> spunkymunky, the only problem i had was with booting into ubuntu after grub, that would hang for about 2 minutes until i removed the quiet & splash settings
<taz> i talk to some one opps
<taz> not u
<taz> i other private chatroon
<brt3> Slart , any suggestions of stopping the on-going update? ;) its about 30%
<Slart> brt3: ctrl+c ?
<taz> they asked me what my chuch.. i told them im member of the church is mormon.. anyway sorry
<brt3> So you dont suggest waiting it till it finish but anyway i feel like debian supports are more then ubuntu
<pajamian> spunkymunky: is it one of the inspirions that came pre-installed with ubuntu?
<spunkymunky> dgjones, Ah ok.  Mine is pretty nippy after that but booting through bios seems to atke ages compared to other dells I have
<brt3> their are about 600+ updates when 0 in ubuntu also their is many updates to fix bugs in drivers for my laptop
<spunkymunky> pajamian, no it was a win vista one
<Slart> brt3: it's your computer... debian and ubuntu handle updates differently.. if you think debian feels more up to date.. then by all means.. use debian
<dgjones> spunkymunky, just a thought, are you talking about a 531 desktop or a 531 latitude laptop? i seem to remember that there's two different models with the same number
<spunkymunky> dgjones, Its the desktop i have
<jenda> brt3: this also sort of means that Ubuntu goes for the more stable, while debian for the more up-to-date... at least so I understand it :)
<brt3> Slart , i am going to use it , when i finish downloading all its cd's ;)
<dgjones> spunkymunky, mines the laptop
<Slart> brt3: hehe
<pajamian> heh, gotta love dell model numbers, they make so much sense
<daedra> what music player does everyone use here?
<brt3> jenda that makes non sense , as opensuse  ,fedora and others giving better support in updates
<spunkymunky> dgjones, ah ok...I think its a inspiron 531 problem...i have seen it on the net being talked about i thought i would just ask here see if anyone has the same problem
<Slart> brt3: I don't know about better.. it's different
<jenda> brt3: alright, up to you ;)
<brt3> But i hope the new hardy which is TLS , that fixs many bugs
<Joetheodd> daedra, xmms
<Pici> brt3: LTS, and it is.
<brt3> Jenda , i will try few alpha distros  before i am going to compile all my drivers , as i feel they arent working fine
<gocciadisangue> hi
<spunkymunky> dgjones, when i first got the comp it took about 14 secs to get through the bios boot, i downloaded the new bios update to 1.0.8 and it nukes any power mangement in ubuntu..i had to find a way to turn off acpi and apm to make the pc shut down when i wanted to and show bothe processor cores
<gocciadisangue> may you help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55597/
<daedra> Joetheodd: i was thinking about trying Quod Libet - looks interesting
<brt3> Pici , misspelled it coz i wrote all L-T-S in one time , so it goes as tls :P (Long Term - Support)
<spunkymunky> dgjones, still takes 14 seconds to get through bios
<pajamian> spunkymunky: at what point does the delay happen?
<spunkymunky> pajamian, at the bios screen with the dell logo
<dgjones> spunkymunky, right, thats not good, sounds like some sort of bios bug or conflict, hopefully there's somebody in the forums with an answer for you
<spunkymunky> pajamian, I posted on the dell forums answering to another guy that has the problem
<pajamian> spunkymunky: some bioses have a fast boot setting or something similar in the CMOS.  If it is turned off (or if a complementary slow boot setting is turned on) then bootup can be pretty slow
<NullNone> Hello All, How can i remove icons from dialog buttons in XFCE ?
<pajamian> I would look through your CMOS settings to see if there's such an option.
<pajamian> spunkymunky: the other possibility is something is failing and timing out on bootup during the POST.
<spunkymunky> pajamian, there is a video on you tube of someone doing a boot of a insp 531 and it does the same thing! abotu a 20 sec wait...i think it could be a bug in the bios...certainly a bug in the acpi or something
<moDumass> hey all, how do i update fstab?
<spunkymunky> pajamian, i also read with dismay that the code of acpi is written in part by microsoft :P
<gocciadisangue> who can help me? my blender crash
<mohamed> the following command doesn't boot the kernel could you please help me
<mohamed> qemu ­m 32 ­hda rootfs.img ­kernel linux-2.6.15/arch/i386/boot/bzImage -append "root=/dev/sda clock=pit"
<soweto> yes i had the same problem i could ' nt install ubuntu and i let down
<nick__> morning all
<soweto> on acer inspire portable
<nick__> I have a question i have to monitors and the second on doesn't work right
<Faust-C> nick__, what vid card
<Slart> !dual | nick__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nick__> nvida 7300gt 512
<Slart> huh.. ubotu? most disturbing
<bazhang> dualhead?
<Slart> !dualhead | nick__
<ubotu> nick__: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<spunkymunky> pajamian, what is the CMOS settings?
<Slart> bazhang: yes... forgot abot the head-part
<nick__> yes
<bazhang> hehe
<nick__> ok ty
<daedra> anyone know a last.fm addon for mpd?
<Pici> daedra: I know Sonata (mpd client) has one built in.
<daedra> hmm
<meezfoghi> hi alll
<meezfoghi> how to run mpd
<meezfoghi> can anyone help me
<daedra> meezfoghi: i just set it up
<shadowkernel> mpd <ENTER>?
<daedra> meezfoghi: so shoot
<shadowkernel> I just guess
<mich54> hey guys , is there any "borland c++ compiler" for linux ?
<shadowkernel> you may use gcc instead
<shadowkernel> gcc+emacs is better than Borland C++
<meezfoghi> i already install mpd..but i dont know how play mp3 file.. what command
<jpatrick> !info g++ | mich54
<ubotu> mich54: g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.59ubuntu2)): The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-9ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<moDumass> hey ayll, im tryingt o make a bootable thumbdrive, but im stuck at sudo dosfslabel /dev/sdX1 ubuntu  it says i need to update fstab
<moDumass> how do i do this?
<moDumass> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<meezfoghi> !info mpd
<ubotu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.0-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 137 kB, installed size 416 kB
<mich54> yeah , but um afraid there might b sum differences , i need cz we r usin it at college !! :S
<shadowkernel> why not using audacious?
<meezfoghi> hi anyone
<jpatrick> !leet > mich54
<meezfoghi> because i want try it
<meezfoghi> i also have xmms and audacious
<shadowkernel> you may use dpkg -L mpd |grep "/usr/bin"  to figure the executable file
<moDumass> hmm, its a txt file
<moDumass> any one know how to make a thumb drive bootble in linux?
<Faust-C> meezfoghi, there is a howto on the ubuntu wiki iirc, you'l have to install a client as well for mpd
<Faust-C> moDumass, google will have pleanty of howtos, life hacker had one for ubuntu
<daedra> meezfoghi: MPD is a daemon, meaning you need a frontend to control it
<daedra> meezfoghi: this can be from your machine or remotely
<meezfoghi> oh..ic
<_Lucretia_> anyone here using a samsung yp-p2 with feisty?
<meezfoghi> i think just install mpd
<meezfoghi> thank y'all
<_Lucretia_> anyone here using a samsung yp-p2 with feisty? Does it work ok? I'm thinking of buying one today.
<daedra> meezfoghi: now type man mpd
<daedra> and read what comes up
<shadowkernel> it should work
<|Gabo|> #olbia
<|Gabo|> ops
<meezfoghi> daedra: thank again...
<up_the_irons> anyone want the .deb's to patch the vmsplice exploit?  i just built 'em for AMD64 and upgraded two boxes; no more vulnerability
<up_the_irons> oh this is for 7.1
<up_the_irons> *7.10
<_Lucretia_> ok, anyone using libmtp with feisty? What is thename of the tools package?
<_Lucretia_> and does it work well?
<dsfwefs> anyone here use those promise controllers? not the raid ones, just plainjain ata/100 eide ones?
<o0splitpaw0o> ok
<dsfwefs> anyone here use those promise controllers? not the raid ones, just plainjain ata/100 eide ones? question is can i run 2 or 3 of those in the same box, or will there be IRQ conflicts?
<erUSUL> dsfwefs: there shouldn't be conflicts afaics
<o0splitpaw0o> question, I want to run a command to display my current kernal revision. anyone know the command?
<dsfwefs> erUSUL, even the same make/model and stuff?
<elkbuntu> uname -r
<o0splitpaw0o> elkbuntu, thanks
<elkbuntu> o0splitpaw0o, uname -a gives even more info
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. this usb stack crashing on me everytime has to stop,, anyone able to tell me what i can do to reinitialize the usb devices so i can use my mouse again?
<o0splitpaw0o> elkbuntu, swsome
<dsfwefs> erUSUL, when it boots up, it's got its own little screen after bios, before grub, and says the card's bios, and prints the drives connected, then loads grub, so i'm assuming if there's 3 ,it would do it 3 times? i don't have the hardware, and i'd hate to buy 2 more controllers and put them in to find out they don't work together.
<NET||abuse> at present, if i connect a usb device there are zero messages in /var/log/messages
<NET||abuse> is there anywhere else i can look?
 * o0splitpaw0o swings bad 80's keyboard
<Tyczek> Hi, do you know how to enable suspend and hibernation in kernel 2.6.24? I was compiling by "master thread kernel how to" and chose slab instaed of slub... so it should works
<elkbuntu> NET||abuse, tail dmesg
<NET||abuse> elkbuntu, nooo,, you can't tail another command
<erUSUL> dsfwefs: i do not have the hardware either i just saying that this is not msdos or win95 irq cnflicts are very rare nowadays
<elkbuntu> NET||abuse, meh, just dmesg then
<Pici> NET||abuse: dmesg | tail
<Faust-C> dmesg | tail
<Faust-C> dmesg | tail | grep foo
<elkbuntu> right... this is why i need sleep
<elkbuntu> i forgot all about pipes :-/
<dsfwefs> erUSUL, alright man, i'll take your word for it, buying 2 more controllers and 8x500gb drives...
<NET||abuse> they don't work
<NET||abuse> you can't have a streamed dmesg it would seem
<Pici> NET||abuse: It worked fine here.
<jarto>  127.0.0.1 samppa
<NET||abuse> anwyay,, i have messages just saying  "hub 5-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1"
<jarto> Agh
<dsfwefs> NET||abuse, device pulling too many amps
<NET||abuse> dsfwefs,, hmm
<dsfwefs> got another of the same?
<NET||abuse> dsfwefs, it's only the rf dongle to my wireless mouse
<dsfwefs> NET||abuse, try it in a different linux box see if dmesg spews the same
<dsfwefs> it'll rule out host hardware problems
<NET||abuse> it couldn't possibly pull too many amps
<elkbuntu> NET||abuse, it could be if the port is b0rked
<celebi61> a laha biyosiste
<NET||abuse> well,, it's an old laptop,, but it usually works for a while, or atleast untill i unplug and replugin things
<erUSUL> dsfwefs: you know my word as Linux itselfs comes with "...absolutly no warranty..." XD
<NET||abuse> then if it stops working, i can reboot,,, and then it'll work for any amount of time up to a few hours
<NET||abuse> but rebooting to solve the problem is absolutely rediculous.. i have to find out why it gets borked like this..
<elkbuntu> NET||abuse, how old? it wouldt be usb 1 would it?
<NET||abuse> elkbuntu, is there a way to check,, it would be unusual,, maybe 2.5 years, maybe 3
<NET||abuse> it's a laptop, HP nx6110
<elkbuntu> ha, it'll be usb 2
<NET||abuse> in the dmesg output,, the number infront of the messages eg.. [11358.484000]  is always incrementing
<dsfwefs> erUSUL, haha, this might be an expesive guess
<NET||abuse> what is it's relevance?
<dsfwefs> but i'm out, work in 3 mins,
<erawfish> NET||abuse: time since startup
<lollo> macho macho maaaan
<NET||abuse> erawfish, hmm, ok.. well, that message keeps coming up "over-current change on port" with the number increasing even after i unplug the mouse
<Mania> lollo, ?
<AtlaWare> sorry, dualhead problems, xorg correctly configured, extende desktop, the grafical login start correctly, the mouse go over in the two monitor, but when I login, the server X stall and after 20 second restart, someone can give me some help ?
<Mania> lollo, can you answer me ?
<Dr_Willis> AtlaWare,  thats weird. what video card?
<AtlaWare> ati radeon 9550, with proprietary driver
<AtlaWare> i use compiz, i have disable it, but is the same, with dual head
<AtlaWare> with one only monitor all work :(
<Epicenter> Hello! I am looking for a VERY, VERY fast file manager for X. I used to have XFE but now I am running feisty, and it seesm to be in Gutsy only. Can anyone make a recommendation? Thanks! :)
<Dr_Willis> Ive only used Dual montiors with Nvidia. Yoyu may want to check the dualhead wiki/guides - there may be some issue with the ati drivers
<ikonia> Epicenter: what's wrong with nautilus ?
<Dr_Willis> Epicenter,  you could always compile xfe if its not on feiaty.
<Epicenter> ikonia: it is outrageously slow
<Epicenter> It can take 5-10 seconds for a window to open
<Dr_Willis> Slow? What kind of chip you got? A Dorito?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Epicenter> Crusoe, 1 GHz, 256mb of RAM, SiliconMotion graphics.
<Epicenter> "Not fast"
<AtlaWare> Dr_Willis, is very strange, because if start login screen, corectly, why gnome don't start? is request different set in xorg?
<rafael_> nick o40mlg
<ikonia> Epicenter: I guess thats down to individual configs and perceptions
<Pici> Epicenter: You could try Thunar.
<Epicenter> Gnome is slow, KDE is slow, XFCE is slow. so I am using EDE :)
<Dr_Willis> Im thinking you may have some deeper issues Epicenter  - I ran Gnome on a Pent 1. 100 and it was useable..
<Epicenter> EDE is fast as all get out
<Epicenter> Dr_Willis: maybe it's this graphics chipset
<Epicenter> also the HDD is a 1.8" iPod style disk :)
<Epicenter> benchmarks at 1/5th the speed of your usual SATA drive
<bazhang> heh
<thrope> hi - im trying to install some packages, but it keeps asking for the cd. I dont have physical access to the machine - how can I force a download?
<Dr_Willis> Gee that may be the issue. :) since the file manager wants to read all the files to get thumbnails and other info.
<Epicenter> but, XFE is fast.
<cpk1> thrope: edit out the cd repo in /etc/apt/sources.list
<odysseas> thrope: remove the cd line from sources.list
<thrope> thanks
<Dr_Willis> You could disable all previews and stuff.. or heck try 'mc' in a terminal. thats about as fast a file manager as you can get.
<bazhang> can screen be used as a file manager? ;]
<Dr_Willis> screen and mc - I recall some issues doing that however...
<Epicenter> DR_willis: prefer to stay X11 :)
<Slart> the "places" tab in nautilus has a list of all my hard drives, among other things.. what determines how these items are sorted? can I change the order somehow?
<Epicenter> nautilus uses 70-100% of CPU for 15 seconds to launch, then takes 2 seconds to draw a simple window...
<Epicenter> even in EDE
<thuskins> what gui do you guys develop c or c++ with?
<Epicenter> although, it just drew a DESKTOP window!
<Epicenter> why the hell did it do that? I just want a file manager.
<Pici> !code | thuskins
<ubotu> thuskins: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<Dr_Willis> Epicenter,  you need to launch the gnome file manager with some options - or it will also take over the desktop
<Slart> nautilus handles the desktop and other stuff too.. if you just want a file manager... try mc.. terminal based. .fast
<Da_Putzler> hi guys, any idea why I would have 3x gnome-vfs-daemon's running ???
<thuskins> i've been using gedit... and it's waaaay bad at navigation...  anyone recommend anything?
<Dr_Willis> other 2 pane file managers, gentoo, filerunner, perhaps oothers... :)
<Da_Putzler> thus: try leafpad, nice little editor
<Slart> thuskins: SCI Edit is another editor.. a little better
<Slart> thuskins: sorry.. Scite text editor is the name
<thuskins> i mean, specifically for programming and code navigation
<Da_Putzler> ohhh... soz dude
<Epicenter> slart: I need it to be X11, sorry
<thuskins> np
<Slart> Epicenter: then thunar would be my suggestion
<Epicenter> Is there a FAST one for x11 besides xfe?
<Epicenter> I'll try it
<Dr_Willis> Epicenter,  gentoo, filerunner, others. search the package manager for 'file manager'
 * Dr_Willis tests out xfe. and decides to use mc instead.
<Da_Putzler> can anyone guess why I would have 3 instances of gnome-vfs-daemon running at one time ???
<Dr_Willis> gnome-commander - nice and fast file manager for the GNOME desktop
<Dr_Willis>  
<Slart> Da_Putzler: you've mounted 3 filesystems that need that daemon? do I get a cookie now?
<Da_Putzler> ?? I only have my ext3 filesystem with ubutntu installed and 1 /home partition...
<Da_Putzler> but u can have a cookie anyhoo
<Slart> Da_Putzler: I only have one..
<Filled-Void> Hi all What does "Get latest wine git tree (or cvs)." mean and where do I get it
<Dr_Willis> just 1 running here also.
<Da_Putzler> I never had 3 before, it's just after the latest linux image updates that this is happening
<Dr_Willis> !cvs
<Da_Putzler> and I dunno how to get rid of two
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<Dr_Willis> Filled-Void,  git and cvs are ways of compliling from source, staying up to date wht a project as it changes , leting you easially make new builds.
<Filled-Void> Dr_Willis, So I need to download the source for Wine? Im pretty new to Ubuntu unfortunately :x
<docmur> Hello
<Dr_Willis> Filled-Void,  i would suggest you stick with the debian packages then. and not mess with source
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Mushrooms> hello everyone, I was wondering, does anyone use LaTeX here?
<Slart> Filled-Void: you can download the entire source every time they release a new version.. or you could just download the stuff that has changed. .git lets you do that.. update a source tree in an efficient way
<Dr_Willis> theres some repo for wine that has the newer versions.. i just dontknow the url for it.
<Epicenter> got XFE to run. There's a .deb on the author's site that works perfectly once libfox-1.6-0 is installed. I can't imagine why it's not in feisty :)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Epicenter> It is crazy fast :D
<docmur> I have a server I admin remotely that I use for torrents and stuff, question when I load my torrent software up rtorrents it good and well but then when I close my ssh session from my end and go back into the server I can't seem to get that same rtorrent window back which out killing the process and starting it.
<Filled-Void> Slart, Dr_Willis, Thanks . yes I know that Wine would do that . but Im gussing im not to supposed to install Wine from its repos if thats the cae where do I get the source and then apply Git if that i the process.
<Filled-Void> Dr_Willis, Thank you Ill check that link
<docmur> Is there a way to back ground it and when I log on bringing it back to the forgrond
<Pici> docmur: use screen.
<Pici> !screen | docmur
<ubotu> docmur: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Slart> Filled-Void: don't mess with git if you don't have to .. go to www.winehq.org click the download link and follow the instrucions
<Dr_Willis> using cvs/git will require you to do a bit of work.. not syre what you would gain by it either.
<Da_Putzler> does anyone know off-hand where I can find the script/text that runs the gnome-vfs-daemon's ?
<loa> where in ubuntu i can found hibernate.conf
<loa> ?
<Slart> loa: run "locate hibernate.conf"
<Dr_Willis> loa,  try 'locate  hibernate.conf'
<loa> already)
 * Slart has oiled his fingers today =)
 * maximilion bids good afternoon
<loa> there no such file
<Slart> loa: then you don't have one
<cpk1> loa: try running updatedb first
<Dr_Willis> i dont have one either. :)
<Slart> no hibernate.conf here
<Dr_Willis> !find hibernate.conf
<Filled-Void> Dr_Willis, Slart I wanted tot ry it cause of this http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+COD4&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games
<maximilion> Is there a channel for people that design graphics on Linux/Ubuntu?
<ubotu> File hibernate.conf found in hibernate
<Mushrooms> Does anyone recommend a particular front end for LaTeX that I should use? In windows and MikTeX I used to use TeXnicCenter... and was wondering if there were anything similar
<loa> i found /etc/default/acpi-support, but there are no option to unload all modules(
<Slart> Filled-Void: if you look at the wine site you can get the latest version as a deb... it will only be max two weeks old
<Dr_Willis> Filled-Void, its likely that the wine repos  - have a new enough version to run that game..
<Slart> Filled-Void: when they release a new version you'll have to wait.. oh.. say about 2 days for the debs to appear
<Filled-Void> Ahhha thanks Dr_Willis and slart that makes my task much much easier :D
<Pici> Mushrooms: For Ubuntu or on Ubuntu?  Theres #ubuntu-artwork for creating art for Ubuntu, or you could try #ubuntustudio for creating art on Ubuntu.
<emma> Mushrooms are you looking for something that's like a wysiwyg GUI for LaTeX?
<c1|freaky> does the new exploit apply to the current ubuntu kernel?
<Da_Putzler> is anyone actually using Hardy as their base system ?
<Mushrooms> emma: yes, i'm looking for an editor, like a front end
<slack_baphomet> Lost connection to Evolution Exchange backend process < anyone know what this message is about , kind of work critical that i get it working again
<emma> Mushrooms -- sudo apt-get install lyx
<Pici> Da_Putzler: Yes, more questions/discussion in #ubuntu+1 please :)
<Mushrooms> Pici: on Ubuntu
<Slart> Mushrooms: lyx
<Pici> Mushrooms: er, mistype, sorry.
<berto__> repeating question: does anyone know how to create a keyboard? Possibly with a graphich client, if not... what files must be copied and modified :) Sorry, I really need this :)
<Pici> maximilion: For Ubuntu or on Ubuntu?  Theres #ubuntu-artwork for creating art for Ubuntu, or you could try #ubuntustudio for creating art on Ubuntu.
<Tyczek> hi... i compiled latest pidgin... no errors with compiling (from repo was deleted), but when i run it says: pidgin: symbol lookup error: pidgin: undefined symbol: purple_account_get_current_error
<Slart> Mushrooms: although the current version of lyx has some problems when it comes to importing figures.. you'll have to update ghostscript if you need that
<Mushrooms> emma Slart: i tried using Lyx before, but i'm really looking for something like a advanced text editor
<Flynsarmy> Is ther ea terminal command to see the owner of a file?
<maximilion> Pici: Lovely, #ubuntustudio it is :)
<plux> Mushrooms: vim
<Slart> !latex
<ubotu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<Slart> Mushrooms: check that url.. there are a few
<Mushrooms> Slart: like winedt or texcenter
<Mushrooms> ok
<Mushrooms> thanks
<emma> I thought Lyx was pretty advanced.
<Slart> lyx is advanced enough to make me bug eyed sometimes =)
<slack_baphomet> i need evolution guru
<slack_baphomet> :-\
<emma> Mushrooms - there's also texmacs
<Mushrooms> emma:lyx works at a slighly higher level imho... like it hides all of the preamble
<Dr_Willis> I like BigMacs
<Dr_Willis> :)
<tijn> slack_baphomet, http://www.latrobe.edu.au/podiatry/Images/1%20Biomech%20pics/EVOLUTIONpics/evolution.GIF
<Mushrooms> !tetex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tetex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tijn> says it all
<Pici> tijn: Please stay ontopic.
<emma> so you dont want a wysiwyg you want something to edit LaTeX code.
<Mushrooms> emma: yep
<emma> Texmacs might be what you want.
<emma> It works slow for me, and feels bloated but I think it might do that.
<slack_baphomet> tijn: thats not helping me any tbh
<slack_baphomet> :(
<Da_Putzler> Apart from BUM (Bootup Manager) what other programs can I look at to disable services and daemons...  I seem to have multiple's running for some reason
<Slart> or just plain emacs.. or vi
<ndeah> Flynsarmy ls -l
<Slart> both handle latex syntax afaik
<Dr_Willis> Da_Putzler,  check the package maanger for 'sysv' tools.  theres a few in there.
<Da_Putzler> thx
<Mushrooms> Slart: if i used emacs or vi, i'll probably get a hernia trying to compile the file.... cos in windows, texcenter did it all with a magic compile button.. which vi doesn't have
<emma> gedit probably does too
<emma> and maybe amyedit
<Mushrooms> it says here i should try kile
<emma> !amyedit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amyedit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<weiboyou8> jaj
<Mushrooms> !kile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yusuo> hi i was wondering how i raise the base volume on ubuntu as my windows partition is louder
<Slart> Mushrooms: hehe.. no buttons.. but I think someone can give you a cryptic string to type in =)
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<emma> Mushrooms,  look into this -- http://amyedit.sourceforge.net/
<Mushrooms> Slart: yeah my supervisor compiles her documents in dos.... i don't know how she does it, the string is like half a page long
<weiboyou8> 你们好
<yusuo> anybody have any ideas
<river_> how can i do that? uid begin with 10000 +1 when i make a new user
<weiboyou8> 你们知道哪儿有unix系统？
<ndeah> yusuo, did you try alsamixer?
<yusuo> ????
<emma> Mushrooms,  I think amyedit might be what you are looking for
<Mushrooms> emma: yeah i had a look into that, looks pretty sweet
<Slart> !ch | weiboyou8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ndeah> yusuo, Terminal: alsamixer
<Pici> !zh | weiboyou8
<ubotu> weiboyou8: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Filled-Void> lol installed kde and now I have 67 mb of updates :O
<bazhang> weiboyou8: sco owns it ;]
<Filled-Void> gah wrong channel
<Mushrooms> lol or should i forget about this and just use wine?
<yusuo> thanks
<weiboyou8> 我想要以前的UNIX系统！不是现在的UNIX各个版本哦
<zh> i know
<Pici> !en | weiboyou8
<ubotu> weiboyou8: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Da_Putzler> why do ppl here use Ubuntu over say xubuntu or kubuntu ???
<bazhang> weiboyou8: I understand you but you have to speak english here
<Pici> Da_Putzler: Personal preference.
<Slart> Da_Putzler: because I prefer gnome over kde
<emma> how do you find a specific file on your computer from terminal?
<Slart> emma: locate, find, whereis depending on what type of file
<Pici> emma: find /path/ -name "something.ext"
<emma> what if you don't know the path?
<Pici> emma: use /
<river_> 什麼
<bazhang> english please river_
<river_> oké, no problem :d
<L3ttuc3> emma you could use the 'find' command, and grep the output for the file you want. suppose the file you want is called 'foobar', and you're looking for it from root (/), you would do something like - find | grep -i foobar
<L3ttuc3> emma grep -i is for case insensitive search.
<Slart> and it will be finished sometime next week.. =)
<Helvasca> How do I schedule a process to terminate at a certain time?
<Pici> L3ttuc3: er, thats an odd way of using find.
<weiboyou8> sorry!!my eglish is bad!
<bazhang> weiboyou8: no worries take your time ;]
<L3ttuc3> Pici or that :P, never knew the exact parameters for find. guess i'll have to look it up.
<weiboyou8> is bad!
<Pici> L3ttuc3: find / -iname "*foobar*"
<Slart> actually.. I use find in the same way.. just to get a list to filter using grep.. hard to stop that habit =)
<emma> wow it says it doesn't exist
<L3ttuc3> Pici im starting to like your solution already.
<river_> how you do that, uid begin with 1000 and +1 when i add user
<Pici> L3ttuc3: I used to do it the way you said until someone told me I was doing it wrong too ;)
<emma> I installed realplayer 10, I was expecting it to install itself as a plugin in Firefox but it never did.
<weiboyou8> THANKS!
<Slart> Helvasca: you could schedule a kill command...
<L3ttuc3> Pici makes sense. :)
<Slart> emma: I think it's a stand alone player.. I've got it installed too..
<bazhang> weiboyou8: this channel is more for support of ubuntu linux; the unix you want may have another channel though I am not sure ;]
<Helvasca> Slart: I have't had alot to do with scheduleing how would I do it?
<weiboyou8> Which good system do you use?
<Slart> Helvasca: use crontab.. man crontab for info and examples
<bazhang> #ubuntu of course weiboyou8 ;]
<L3ttuc3> on the other hand, slightly off-topic maybe, if i'm buying a Mac USB keyboard, and hooking it up to my laptop (not a Mac) running ubuntu 7.10, would i need to go out of my way to make it work, change charsets, keymaps etc? keyboard is damn sexy, but i don't want to shell out good money on another brick or doorstop. :P
<Slart> !crontab
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<bazhang> L3ttuc3: should work
<Slart> there are some more links, Helvasca
<DiceyDaysx> anyone here uses k3b
<Helvasca> Slart: thanks
<Pici> Helvasca: if its a one time thing you may want to look at the 'at' command too.
<bazhang> yes DiceyDaysx
<DiceyDaysx> I have only 3 options in K3b. Auto, Ignore, and 2x. Is this normal, and what is the slowest speed?
<emma> slart in Edgy installing real player would install the firefox plugin
<Helvasca> Pici:  I just want it to terminate my torrent program at 7 am
<L3ttuc3> bazhang ok, that's for the USB part, but the keys are a little different, no windows keys for example (i can reconfigure most of my compiz hotkeys no problems...) but will i have other issues to bear in mind?
<emma> Now I'm not sure how to install the realplayer (helix) firefox plugin
<asdzxc> hi
<maximilion> Anyone know which program to use to create animated cursors?
<asdzxc> i want to install mysql server to my desktop kubuntu
<Slart> emma: oh..it was a long time ago.. I might have reinstalled firefox since then
<asdzxc> but it want's to install also exim
<Slart> !realplayer
<asdzxc> but i don't need mail server
<fulat2k> hi folks, is there a limit to how many tcp sockets can be opened on ubuntu?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<asdzxc> why mysql depends on exim ?
<prince> Nice day!!!
<bazhang> L3ttuc3: never used a desktop mac kb; had ubuntu running on a mac laptop however cant really remember as compiz was in its infancy at that point ;]
<Slart> fulat2k: I'm not sure.. aren't you limited by number of ports? 65535 or soemthing?
<maximilion> prince: Yes, we finally got some sun here :)
<L3ttuc3> bazhang that's my issue, you installed from scratch with that keyboard already in place, so you would already have set it up at install time, im wondering if im going to have to pick my brains to get it to work properly...
<fulat2k> Slart: yups.  that's the "hardlimit". was wondering if ubuntu/kernel 2.6 does any soft/default limit.
<Slart> emma: hey.. I had the helix plugin installed.. just checked
<bazhang> L3ttuc3: doubtful as apple just uses standard stuff these days and slaps a shiny label on it
<moldy> hi
<Slart> emma: don't really know how I did it though
<Slart> fulat2k: I doubt it.. tried googling for it?
<L3ttuc3> bazhang that keyboard is more than just shiny! i'll look for a picture and post it, if you all don't mind, just to showh you. it's real real slim.
<fulat2k> Slart: yups :(
<bazhang> L3ttuc3: best post it in offtopic ;]
<moldy> i want to upgrade from dapper (server edition) to at least feisty -- how do i do this?
<gold44> how to play file.rmvb?
<moldy> the official docs do not seem to mention the server edition at all...
<L3ttuc3> bazhang yeah, will do that :P i'm there too.
<bazhang> mplayer, realplayer kaffeine, others as well gold44
<bazhang> vlc too iirc
<Slart> fulat2k: here something.. from 2000.. but still
<Slart> fulat2k: http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.linux.development.system/browse_thread/thread/dbf66c87c8e128ba/bd5a871de0dacf3b?lnk=st&q=linux+tcp+socket+limit#bd5a871de0dacf3b
<gold44> bazhang: thanks, i am apt-get -ting mplayer
<prince> Is there anyone who has s/n key of StarCraft?
<asdzxc> how can i install MySQL server without installing any MTA ?
<PriceChild> !piracy | asdzxc
<ubotu> asdzxc: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<PriceChild> whoops, sorry asdzxc
<bazhang> prince not the right channel for that and illegal as well
<PriceChild> prince, see ubotu above
<Yellow> hi
<asdzxc> ubotu it wasn't me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it wasn't me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince> Sorry...
<asdzxc> PriceChild it wasn't me
<Yellow> anyone experience with the 8800GT in Ubuntu? Don't !nvidia me, it doesn't help :-/ The GTS ran fine, but GT just won't
<asdzxc> is there any MTA dummy package ?
<fulat2k> Slart: hmm... not too much on the actual number of conns
<Slart> fulat2k: well.. someone mentioned 40k as a general linux limit
<fulat2k> Slart: looking at this: http://www.cs.tau.ac.il/~didi/file-nr.html
<Slart> fulat2k: I don't know if that's true..
<Slart> fulat2k: looking
<Beatl-1966> Система -> Выход -> Завершение сеанса = ctrl+alt+Back Space?
<bazhang> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<erawfish> Yellow: the gts was a 320 or 640MB card?
<whyking_> hi
<snowserf21> hola
<Slart> fulat2k: mm.. have you actually tried creating listening sockets? see how many you can create before it starts protesting
<asdzxc> is here: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/mta-dummy/mta-dummy_1.0_all.deb
<asdzxc> ;)
<asdzxc> bye
<snowserf21> he escuchado de sockets en java y la API de windos
<fulat2k> Slart: umm.. nopes :)  we've apache running and would like to know the limit before things crash and burn before customers do :P
<fulat2k> Slart: i think you're right, need to do some POC.
<bazhang> english please snowserf21
<jpatrick> !es | snowserf21
<ubotu> snowserf21: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jpatrick> !en > snowserf21
<snowserf21> I speak a little the english excusem
<Slart> fulat2k: hehe
<snowserf21> ok
<fulat2k> Slart: coz we're replacing a Solaris based application which is currently crashing like mad :(
<erawfish> !es | snowserf21
<ubotu> snowserf21: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jpatrick> erawfish: did that ;)
<Webu> Any ideas why can't I get sound from 2 different sources like Rhytmbox and Firefox at the same time?
<erawfish> jpatrick: I have a slow brain
<erawfish> and bad eyesight
<Webu> Only the first one will work.
<erawfish> Webu: dmix. the reason is you don't have a hardware or software mixer
<erawfish> Webu: however, firefox by default uses OSS IIRC. rhytmbox should use alsa and there should be no problem
<xeer> hi everyone! i have a question I hope that can get answered
<Webu> erawfish: oh I see, thanks for pointing me out :)
<bazhang> we hope so too xeer ;]
<ePax> Every time i star my comp i have to type "modprobe ath_pci" to enable wireless drivers. Is there a way to auto start that?_
<xeer> i have a ubuntu and a windows machine on my network. i'd like to send the windows machine a message (similar to how windows/windows can use net send)
<Slart> xeer: smbclient -M
<berto__> repeating question: does anyone know how to create a keyboard? Possibly with a graphich client, if not... what files must be copied and modified :) Sorry, I really need this :)
<[NaNo]> wenas
<jpatrick> !es | [NaNo]
<ubotu> [NaNo]: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Slart> berto__: keyboard layout?
<ndeah> ubotu autostart
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<berto__> I need to add ctrl signs to make accented letters
<berto__> one version is a modified it kb
<[NaNo]> gracias uboto
<berto__> the other a standard us
<[NaNo]> ubutu diga
<Slart> berto__: I don't know how current this one is.. but there is some info at least http://hektor.umcs.lublin.pl/~mikosmul/computing/articles/custom-keyboard-layouts-xkb.html
<berto__> both needed for the same language
<berto__> I made it for win, but I can't seem to find a clear hint on how to make it here
<berto__> is going to read :) tnx
<xeer> Slart: I see, thanks. unfortunately i get an error "Not enough '\' characters in service"
<Gato> Hi, I need help to connect ubuntu server 7.10 + LTSP using RDP to connect to windows
<xeer> where should i put the \'s?
<co_gitu> taiiii
<bazhang> question co_gitu?
<co_gitu> apo
<Gato> I instaled xorg + gnome and Lstp 5 and works fine
<berto__> yep! that should do the trick :)
<berto__> tnx guys :)
<Gato> And I try to use lts.conf to connect to terminal server and don't work
<Slart> xeer: what did you try? smbclient -M 192.168.0.2 works for me
<neopsyche> ubuntu is not loading
<neopsyche> on boot
<neopsyche> er..
<neopsyche> i mean.. from cd
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<neopsyche> for installation
<FloodBot1> neopsyche: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neopsyche> yes yes..
<bazhang> sounds like a bad burn neopsyche
<Slart> xeer: if you're using netbios names i think you'll have to write smbclient -M \\Computername
<neopsyche> could someone please help with the installation using bootable cd? the cd i burn doesnt want to boot.. but im pretty sure i downloaded the right files.. how can someone make it bootable?
<erawfish> neopsyche: look on the CD. what files do you see?
<Slart> neopsyche: you burned the iso as an image, right? not just as a file on the cd?
<xeer> Slart, using the ip returns "session request failed". using the double slashes returns "Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME"
<krim> neopsyche: First of all, have you checked if any other bootable cd works? Maybe it's your BIOS settings.
<loa> <neopsyche> what problem with cd
<telexicon> How do I disable that obnoxious beeping when I change the volume using keyboard shortcuts?
<Slart> xeer: you are sure there is a computer with that ip that has the messenger service enabled?
<AnRkey> How do i rename the applications menu in ubuntu?
<gejr> telexicon: I believe you can google for "pc speaker linux"
<xeer> the remote computer pings at 0.2ms
<telexicon> gejr, its not the pc speaker, its coming out of the speakers hooked into the sound card
<neopsyche> erawfish: i see md5 sum .. README .. preseed .. ubuntu .. pool.. install .. dists.. isolinux..
<Slart> xeer: and the messenger service is enabled?
<LjL> !away > ABF|away    (ABF|away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Andycasss> how can i see list of cron jobs??
<Slart> Andycasss: crontab -L I think.. or crontab -l
<gejr> telexicon: and there's no such setting in gnomes sound settings?
<telexicon> gejr, ive looked around, i cant seem to find it
<LjL> Andycasss: crontab -l to see your user's crontab, but cat /etc/crontab to see the system wide one
<telexicon> there must be an option, it beeps so loud.. if im wearing headphones it practically gives me a heart attack if i change the volume and im not expecting that loud beep
<xeer> Slart, yes it's set to automatic and it is started
<neopsyche> slart: yes
<gejr> telexicon: is it a thinkpad ?
<neopsyche> erawfish: see files above?
<telexicon> it wouldnt be so bad if it was a light 'pop' or something, but its an extremely harsh, loud beep
<telexicon> gejr, no its a macbook pro
<Slart> neopsyche: hm.. odd.. what happens when you try booting from the cd? nothing? error messages? just ignores the cd? have you checked the bios settings so you really boot from the cd?
<neopsyche> Slart: the bios settings are fine .. as with a previous ubuntu cd (original from canonical) it boots. but with written cd it doesnt boot.
<Pici> neopsyche: Did you verify the burn?
<Pici> !verify | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<krim> neopsyche: How did you burn the disc?
<bazhang> neopsyche: did you burn it as a data disk?
<neopsyche> krim: i burned it using k3B and the default burner on ubuntu
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Filled-Void> Out of curiosity when KDE4 becomes stable it will be in the repositories right so I dont have to download anythign else especially for that?
<PriceChild> Filled-Void, it will be in repos for hardy
<krim> neopsyche: In K3b did you choose "Burn CD Image"?
<Filled-Void> PriceChild, ty :) I should be able to upgrade to HH as well then from gg?
<neopsyche> bazhang: i burned it as ISO both times
<PriceChild> Filled-Void, yup, easy
<gejr> telexicon: i've been searching, but i'm afraid i can't help you:#
<neopsyche> Krim: yes.. if i remember correctly
<Filled-Void> PriceChild, Thank you clearing that
<erawfish> neopsyche: please tell us a few filenames on the CD. also is your BIOS set to boot from CD?
<PriitM> Hi, I'm using iwconfig to configure my wifi card, but I got trouble choosing ESSID. I write iwconfig wlan0 essid wardriving.wifi.ee voru.wifi.ee
<bazhang> Filled-Void: you can get it now of course: #kubuntu-kde4
<PriitM> and I'm getting unrecognised wireless request
<Clinteger> in command line, how do I add a new user and make it have a home directory and all the stuff that the user created in setup has [in the sudoers file, etc.]
<j_> how i figure out my ipconfig?
<Filled-Void> bazhang IM just getting the hang of Ubuntu . Dont want tog et ahead of myself :)
<erUSUL> j_: ifconfig
<bazhang> hehe
<Filled-Void> bazhang, Ive posted my problems Ive run into and solutions on my blog :)
<neopsyche> erawfish: yes.. bios is fine.. and here are file names: dists.. install.. isolinux.. pool.. preseed.. ubuntu.. md5sum.txt.. Readme.diskdefines
<lolimanier> lol
<siddyzc> can anyone tell me wat i can do to install nVidia graphics drivers i downloaded from the website manually?
<lolimanier> ululu
<bazhang> neopsyche: what media brand what burn speed
<ghosTM55> help , to install what can i have the folder /usr/src/linux? thx
<lolimanier> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<lolimanier> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<lolimanier> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<lolimanier> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<lolimanier> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<dgjones> !ops
<lolimanier> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<FloodBot1> lolimanier: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<PriceChild> Pici, can't ban if already muted :)
<bazhang> wow fast
<neopsyche> CD is Verbatim Writer is LG DVD/CD up to 52x plus.
<goodhabit> Hello. Help me please. I cannot get all mouse buttons working. Maybe someone can advice me.
<neopsyche> bazhang: see above
<PriceChild> goodhabit, how many buttons?
<Pici> PriceChild: Can't ban if I type in something thats not a hostmask.
<PriceChild> :P
<bazhang> neopsyche: what speed did you burn the iso at
<siddyzc> exit
<goodhabit> PriceChild, 7 I think, left-right, two side buttons, middle wheel, right and left wheel.
<neopsyche> bazhang: on second burn i selected 4.7
<dgjones> !nvidia | siddyzc, you'd be better installing nvidia drivers using these instructions
<Neeku> hi
<ubotu> siddyzc, you'd be better installing nvidia drivers using these instructions: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<leeping> Hey there, I
<leeping> I'm trying to netboot the Ubuntu Live CD
<PriceChild> goodhabit, I don't know myself, that might just bee helpful for others to know ;) It would have been different if It were just 5 for example.
<Neeku> are there any data recovery programs for memory card? a good and small-sized one
<PriceChild> gobtw the wheel counts as 3 - up, down, in
<PriceChild> goodhabit, ^
<leeping> I don't think the kernel has the module for my ethernet card
<neopsyche> bazhang: 4.7
<leeping> Where in initrd.img is the list of modules to add at bootup?
<bazhang> neopsyche: you set it at 4.7x? perhaps try 2x
<ikonia> leeping: you don't need it in the initrd unless your netbooting
<leeping> And, if my netboot fails and I drop to initramfs, how do I check the boot log?
<leeping> yes, I am netbooting :)
<ikonia> leeping: what network card is it ?
<leeping> dmesg doesn't work in initramfs
<leeping> Attansic L1
<leeping> It's supposed to be in the newer kernels
<ikonia> let me see if I can find anything on that card
<leeping> Thanks :)
<ikonia> leeping: what is a "newer" kernel
<leeping> After 2.6.21 I believe
<leeping> since July 2007
<ikonia> leeping: well, gutsy is on .22 I think currently
<bazhang> eeepc?
<leeping> Does that necessarily mean that initrd.gz for the gutsy live CD contains the module?
<ikonia> leeping: yup, .21 you're correct, so if your booting from a source with a .22 kernel  you should be fine
<leeping> I would assume so, as well
<brid55> hello everyone
<leeping> but I'm getting strange errors
<ikonia> leeping:  no the livecd is older, but using hte livecd is not netbooting
<leeping> I'm netbooting the live CD
<leeping> I mean, I'm serving the live CD via NFS
<leeping> and I put the kernel in /var/lib/tftpboot
<ikonia> leeping: ughhhh what a pain thats going to be
<brid55> I have Ubuntu 7.10 installed, but I cannto even create a folder on my desktop. ANybody can help? Thank you!
<leeping> The computers that I'm trying to boot do not have disk drives
<ikonia> leeping: you'll have to make a custom install cd
<ikonia> leeping: or at least a new initrd
<bazhang> what computer leeping
<leeping> Right, that means adding the correct kernel module in the initrd.gz..
<leeping> I built it from parts
<leeping> However I imagine I also have to add the name of the module to a list in order for it to be loaded
<neopsyche> bazhang: i downloaded the iso from here: http://modzer0.cs.uaf.edu/~hardwarehank/fluxbuntu/7.10/rc/ Is this the bootable version?
<der0b> heya folks, anyone have any problem printing to remote samba printers?  All of a sudden I can't can't connect to remote printers....
<erawfish> leeping: not really due to the magic of udev
<neopsyche> bazhang: it doesnt give an option for 2x
<bazhang> neopsyche: not sure about fluxbuntu; they have a channel as well you know ;]
<leeping> erawfish: Does that mean I only need to put the module in the correct directory?
<neopsyche> thanks
<neopsyche> bazhang: thanks
<lambdacalculus> bonjour
<leeping> One more problem - if I compile the kernel module, I'll be compiling with a newer kernel, I think
<erawfish> leeping: you need to do more
<leeping> because you just mentioned the live CD uses an older kernel
<leeping> erawfish: What do I need to do? Or is there a webpage that shows me how?
<brid55> Hello, can anybody help?? Problem writing to hard disk
<ikonia> brid55: what problem
<brid55> thank you ikonia
<lambdacalculus> nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy
<lambdacalculus> nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy nicolas sarkozy
<brid55> suddenly I cannot write to my hd. I cannot even create a folder on my desktop
<ikonia> lambdacalculus: why do that ?
<ikonia> brid55: what happens
<leeping> wow, these ops come from nowhere :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<brid55>  I cannot even create a folder on my desktop
<dgjones> leeping, they're faster than speeding bullet
<ikonia> brid55: what happens when you try
<leeping> hahah, and they don't even kick
<leeping> they make people part
<brid55> it tells me there is an error. I have no permission to write on that folder
<ikonia> brid55: and have you checked the permissions ?
<brid55> how exactly?
<brid55> I have had a look at the fstab, but it seems ok
<brid55> I'm a bit of a newbee
<ikonia> brid55: fstab is not file system permissons. Right click properties on the desktop directory in your home dir
<leeping> There's a command called mkinitrd, but I don't think I can use it to generate a live CD initrd
<leeping> because I think the live CD initrd contains scripts that are specific to the live CD .. am I correct?
<ndeah> !netboot install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netboot install - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Neeku> are there any data recovery programs for memory card? a good and small-sized one
<Neeku> ?
<LjL> Neeku: what sort of data recovery?
<brid55> ikonia, i can't believe it was so simple I dind't even think about that, how can it got changed, I never touched it
<brid55> it worked!
<ikonia> brid55: well done
<brid55> but I hadn't changed the permissions
<brid55> how could it happened??!!
<sixstorm> can anybody help me with my wireless card?
<ikonia> brid55: no idea
<job> its magic
<brid55> ok mate, many thanks indeed, till next time thanks a lot bye
<leeping> I guess nobody here really knows how to add a network driver to the initrd.gz on the live CD
<leeping> what if I bluffed and said I was going to use Windows instead? =D
<mohbana> Why is that whenever i upgrade i have to reinstall the nvidia drivers its so annoying i didn't have to do that on fedora
<Neeku> LjL: deleted photos from the cameras memory
<ader10> Is there a way to make nx use the current session like VNC? VNC is very slow and it's hard to use but to work I need to use the current session my remote computer has. NX starts its own session, making my work-in-progress unreachable.
<Neeku> (sony memory stick)
<Jack_Sparrow> leeping: You would find the ops can kick and ban...
<fulat2k> Slart: wow... that didn't take long.  by default, ubuntu only allowed 1019 ports to be opened.  tested via java's ServerSocket class.
<erawfish> leeping: you compile a custom kernel
<dgjones> mohbana, you shouldn't need to if you are using the nvidia drivers from the repos, if you done a manual install or used envy/automatix, that what causes the problem
<erawfish> fulat2k: makes no sense
<Jack_Sparrow> leeping: Seriously though, have you looked at things like reconstructor,
<mohbana> dgjones, where are the drivers on the repo?
<LjL> Neeku: well if it's a FAT file system, which it probably is, i suspect you're better off with Windows "undelete" programs
<fulat2k> erawfish: i started opening port 2000 and it stopped at port 3019.  after that Too Many Open Files
<Jack_Sparrow> leeping: You could also create a persistent home on a usb....
<leeping> I'll look at it.  I imagine it's better than manually rebuilding, seeing that the live CD kernel has many scripts / modules and the like
<Djoef|gone> hello, each time i install nvidiadrivers, my keyboard becomes qwerty, does anyone know how i can fix this (probably in xorg.conf ? )
<dgjones> !nvidia | mohbana, (The first instructions on here tell you the best way of installing)
<ubotu> mohbana, (The first instructions on here tell you the best way of installing): To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ADHDYoshi> Thanks
<_Diego__> hello, my ubuntu has been buggy the last couple weeks, do u recommend to reinstall it?
<MattJ> ader10: I haven't used nx, but presuming it is like any X server, I'm not sure you can do what you want, though take a look at xmove in the repositories
<MattJ> _Diego__: Define "buggy" :)
<leeping> yEahh, I can make a bootable USB, but it isn't as convenientu
<Jack_Sparrow> leeping: Realistically, remastering the live cd is ot in here
<Slart> fulat2k: wow.. that's far from 40k.. it isn't some kind of java-limit then?
<Jack_Sparrow> leeping: I didnt say bootable usb, I said persistent home on usb.
<leeping> Jack_Sparrow: Got it .. I thought they were on the same thing, I'll look it up
<sixstorm> broadcom wireless cards suck with ubuntu
<Djoefer> about those nvidia drivers, how could i fix my keyboard back to azerty, and this from the moment i get my login screen
<ciambellano> ciao
<_Diego__> MattJ: no updates, firefox crashing, programs crashing, and some minor flaws i really cant explain
<mohbana> dgjones, i have a 8800gts it doesn't show up on restricted driver manager
<Jack_Sparrow> leeping: Let me get you a link..
<MattJ> _Diego__: What version of Ubuntu?
<leeping> Jack_Sparrow: I'll also look up how to remaster the live CD.  I think I'll have to compile a new kernel somehow anyway - seeing that these computers have relatively new network hardware
<dondong> hi
<leeping> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<dgjones> mohbana, right, thats probably why then, when the kernel is updated, nvidia also has to be updated, if you'd been able to use the restricted manager that would do it automatically
<_Diego__> MattJ: gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> leeping: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9893
<Artarian> Can someone help me with FreeTDS?
<leeping> Jack_Sparrow, thanks :)
<leeping> I'll look there
<MattJ> _Diego__: Well Ubuntu isn't Windows, a reinstall isn't usually the easiest solution
<Jack_Sparrow> leeping: On livecd boot  F6   then type persistent  all changes you make go to the usb key
<MattJ> _Diego__: Let's look at things one at a time, what do you mean "no upgrades"?
<leeping> Jack_Sparrow, forgive me but I'm actually not sure how this helps me add a kernel module for the network hardware to my network boot
<Pici> leeping: Have you looked at any of the documents that ubotu posted in its !install factoid?
<mohbana> dgjones, so there is no work around?
<dgjones> mohbana, not that i know of
<_Diego__> MattJ: It doesnt ask me for system updates since the first time i install it, e.g. my firefox still is 2.0.0.6. While on feisty i have updates at least once a week
<leeping> Not yet. I'll look at it
<_Diego__> had
<Jack_Sparrow> leeping: I was just showing you options like reconstructor.  You probably wont need to recompile a kernel for you network card.
<leeping> I've googled around for a long time but haven't checked the factoids on the bot
<baarf> http://zomga.se how about that?
<leeping> Jack_Sparrow, I think that reconstructor might be more helpful to me :) I'll install it and see what happens
<MattJ> _Diego__: Ok... open Terminal, and run: sudo apt-get update
<MattJ> Do you get any errors?
<_Diego__> MattJ: no
<MattJ> _Diego__: So it downloads the list of files fine?
<MattJ> _Diego__: Now: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Zeddie> ahh wonderful the ubuntu kernel source package doesn't actually build without errors :(
<rocky> can someone please enlighten me to a permanent way to change gutsy' timezone (only on cmd-line)
<sixstorm> can anybody help me with my wireless card?
<_Diego__> MattJ: ok
<rocky> googling says use "tzconfig" but there is no such cmd installed on my server
<leeping> Jack_Sparrow, I'll look up reconstructor .. thanks again
<_Diego__> MattJ: it says 0 for everything
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<hello_> salut
<fulat2k> Slart: 1024 is default.  edit /etc/security/limits.conf to change the limit
<hello_> je comprend pas
<WaterSoul> Hi, I got a quick question : I managed to clear my sources.list file and I want to restore it, how can do that?
<erUSUL> rocky: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<dgjones> !fr | hello_
<ubotu> hello_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pici> WaterSoul: System>Administration>Software Sources
<MattJ> _Diego__: Can you paste the output into pastebin? Select it, and Ctrl+Shift+C to copy it from Terminal
<erUSUL> !source-o-matic | WaterSoul
<ubotu> WaterSoul: source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<jacob> I installed a program from source called axyftp, how can i run the program?
<jacob> never mind
<jacob> i got it
<Jack_Sparrow> answered your own question
<WaterSoul> thanks guys, but it's the server edition, i'm in cli only
<buntu> connect
<_Diego__> MattJ: http://pastebin.com/d4eb9134a
<PriitM> has anyone else had trouble setting managed mode in iwconfig? I can only go auto and ad-hoc. Using ndiswrapper and rtl-8185 chip
<MattJ> _Diego__: You seem to be missing the security repositories :o
<Slart> fulat2k: ah.. didn't know that.. nice
<fulat2k> Slart: i think i need to relogin or something {G}
<_Diego__> MattJ: ok, so how do i add them?
<Slart> fulat2k: I'm a bit off here.. cooking dinner and irc'ing at the same time isn't a winning combination =)
<fulat2k> Slart: ulimit -a u can see that the open files is set to 1024
<fulat2k> Slart: nice :P
<fulat2k> Slart: it's good to multitask
<zerny> hello. I am having some trouble shuting down my machine. My system has no ide and the halt system seems determined to iterate them on shutdown.
<MattJ> _Diego__: Confident with editing files in Terminal?
<MattJ> Wait a sec... I think there is a better way...
<_Diego__> MattJ: lets see
<zerny> this bug describes my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/92685
<tomtt> i'm trying to install freemind 0.9.0 which needs ant to build it. "ant dist" gives an error: ...No supported regular expression matcher found:... I gather this is probably an incorrectly set path, but am clueless as to how to fix this? Any pointers?
<zerny> but I cant find a hint to a solution
<zerny> / workaround
<MattJ> _Diego__: Yes, System->Administration->Software Sources
<strator> Please can someone help me with installing nvidia drivers?
<MattJ> _Diego__: On the updates tab, select at least the top 2
<_Diego__> MattJ: do u recommend to check everything?
<MattJ> _Diego__: Only if you won't complain at me if things break :)
<sbrandollo> Salve a tutti
<_Diego__> lol
<sbrandollo> posso sparare?
<Tyczek> what is command for suspend... in terminal?
<_Diego__> MattJ: ok, i checked the first two
<MattJ> _Diego__: But it would be unlikely to cause harm, you just get things that haven't been thoroughly tested yet
<MattJ> brb
<ZeroA4> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LjL> !it | sbrandollo
<ubotu> sbrandollo: please see above
<strator> Please can someone help me with installing nvidia drivers?
<sbrandollo> I guys ;)
<MattJ> Tyczek: sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<mateusz> How to install kernel from hardy on gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> strator: Where did you get stuck (using the tutorial) or where did you get an error, if so what error
<Jack_Sparrow> mateusz: ask in ubuntu+1
<sbrandollo> Please have any idea how to set video output fro web camera?
<sbrandollo> like a virtual cam in windows
<Tyczek> MattJ, hmm... it doesn't want to work (kernel 2.6.24)
<tez> hmm.. so for root and the default created user it shows name@comp:location$ but for the account I created myself it only shows $ -- how can i change this?
<strator> Jack_Sparrow>i followed the instructions off the nvidia site but says "sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run" ?
<sbrandollo> i think one think like mencoder in a virtual dev, but i don't know to use it
<tez> also, this user doesn't let me go up to previous commands, i can delete the $, etc.
<rocky> i need to setup a basic firewall on my gutsy system that opens ssh and http ports, that's it... any suggestions on the most maintained way to do that? (ie any utilities or do i have to do straight up iptables?)
<Pici> !firewall | rocky
<ubotu> rocky: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<_Diego__> MattJ: lol, there are tons of updates, ty
<Jack_Sparrow> strator: Which nvidia card
<leeping> Jack_Sparrow: I have reconstructor running, and it allows me to add modules with the extension .rmod
<strator> geforce 6600
<sbrandollo> Please have any idea how to set video output fro web camera? like a virtual cam in windows?
<sbrandollo> Please have u any idea how to set video output fro web camera? like a virtual cam in windows?
<leeping> I don't have the network driver in this form, however - the network driver has the extension .ko
<Jack_Sparrow> leeping: Fixes your problem right?
<tomtt> Anybody got any hints on how i can stop my ant from complaining about "No supported regular expression matcher found"? I don't know how I would set/change the path if this is actually installed on my system.
<MattJ> _Diego__: No problem, hopefully they'll fix some of your problems :)
<leeping> Almost :) The module for the network card driver has a different extension and I'm trying to find how reconstructor can incorporate it
<Jack_Sparrow> strator: You dont need the drivers from nvidia for that card.  works great with ubuntu restricted drivers
<strator> Jack_Sparrow>but video is slow and the 3D games run at 2fps
<kjs> hi
<_Diego__> MattJ: i hope. damn 400 megs of updates i should hurry, bye
<dash-> sup
<kjs> strator: what card do you have? and have you installed the restricted drivers?
<erawfish> fulat2k: open file!= open ports
 * N3bunel saluta
<strator> kjs> 6600 and i never did anything...
<fulat2k> erawfish: any other explanations?
<Lattyware> Hey all, having a problem with Pidgin, I cannot log in to my MSN account - I used to be able to before I changed my password. I know the password is right. I can logon to Live.com and meebo and it works fine, but pidgin fails. Any ideas?
<kjs> strator: google ftw?
<fulat2k> erawfish: googling too many open files points me to limits.conf
<erawfish> yrd
<Xsploit> har
<Jack_Sparrow> strator: I have the same 6600 card and videos are fine and sauerbratten fps works fine
<strator> kjs> thats where i found nvidia's driver but the command they give doesn't work
<strator> <Jack_Sparrow> ya that game.. 2fps.. do i have to install the restricted driver or does it do it automatically?
<Kuwanger> So..um..how do I compile xchat2 in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> strator: system admin restricted drivers enable
<erUSUL> Kuwanger: use the precompiled version
<strator> <Jack_Sparrow>in terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> strator: Pull down menus
<rsk> Kuwanger: why do you wanna compile it when you can apt-get it ?
<idefix> hi, how do I get my io-slave working again? how and how high do I set the quota for it?
<strator> <Jack_Sparrow>i don't have that option
<tez> for root and the default created user it shows name@comp:location$ but for the account I created myself it only shows $, i can't use the up arrow to go to previous commands, I can delete everything in the terminal, etc. -- how can i change this?
<Jack_Sparrow> strator: Which ubuntu are you using
<Kuwanger> rsk: For whatever stupid reason, xchat2 has a feature to disable auto-reconnect, but it doesn't actually follow it on a ping timeout.
<jacob> how can i edit or remove a section of a music?
<erUSUL> jacob: with audacity for example
<rsk> ok Kuwanger install build-essential and get the xchat2 source
<strator> <Jack_Sparrow>some version i found on a pcformat but it looks like ubuntu 6.10
<Kuwanger> rsk: I already have build essential.
<kjs> strator: well google ubuntu restricted drivers.
<ikonia> Kuwanger I still don't understand why you want to compile it yourself
<gilos> I need a recommendation or link on how to add applications, patch a ubuntu server that is in a dmz that I have ssh access to.
<strator> <Jack_Sparrow>its called gamers editon or something
<Jack_Sparrow> strator: Oldie but a goodie
<Kuwanger> ikonia: Um, what do you not understand exactly?
<strator> <Jack_Sparrow>i was gonna update but 2 gigs later i reclined :P
<ikonia> Kuwanger: why you want to compile this package yourself
<Kuwanger> ikonia: To fix a bug.
<ikonia> Kwitschibo: submit it to ubuntu via launchpad and let them update the package
<Jack_Sparrow> strator: I will trigger the bot for the howto on that release, but I would suggest you get a copy of the current release- gutsy
<ikonia> Kuwanger: submit it to ubuntu via launchpad and let them update the package
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia | strator
<ubotu> strator: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<strator> <Jack_Sparrow>as soon as i can find it i will
<Jack_Sparrow> !download | strator
<ubotu> strator: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Kuwanger> ikonia: So, instead of fixing a problem myself, I should report it to a vague community and pray that in a few months, I might get some sort of resolution?
<abcd-> is there a way to upgrade from 5.10 to the latest version without downloading the iso cd ?
<gub> yes
<strator> <Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<ikonia> Kuwanger: yes, as it's clear your struggling to fix it yourself
<ikonia> Kuwanger: follow up the with the package maintainer and start a dialog to get it pushed out to the community
<_Oz_> I have two computers on a home network both running ubuntu, both could once "see" each other and now only one does although I changed nothing
<_Oz_> is this a normal occurence?
<ionutz> hello
<_Oz_> (good morning, all!)
<Joelito> Hi all, does anyone know if there's a plugin for eclipse to compile mingw32 projects? Or another IDE for it
<kippy> abcd- you should follow the prescribed update path, or install from scratch
<tomtt> Anybody got any hints on how i can stop my ant from complaining about "No supported regular expression matcher found"? I don't know how I would set/change the path if this is actually installed on my system.
<abcd-> kippy: where can i find it prescribed?
<ionutz> anybody can help me ?
<Kuwanger> ikonia: Yes, I'm "struggling" to fix it myself because it's very unclear why the program is failing to compile.
<kippy> that means that first upgrade to the next version, than to the next to next version and so on
<Jack_Sparrow> strator: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia    way down the page....for your release
<ikonia> Kuwanger: ok, so go through the support process and get this pushed out to the community so others don't suffer.
<kippy> abcd-: i wud suggest that if u can than u shud download the 7.10 and install it after perforing the backup
<whitesnakebg> i kvo ?
<Kuwanger> ikonia: The support process being...reading 100 posts to see if I'm making a duplicate request, make the request, then wait for someone to get around to telling me "it's not a bug"?
<ikonia> kippy: please speak in clear english rather than text chat. It's easy to follow and be understood then
<ikonia> Kuwanger: if you can't be bothered to follow the support process, why should people in hear bother to help you
<ikonia> Kuwanger: it's a worth while event submitting a fix request (more so if you have the fix) then open a dialog with the package maintainers.
<abcd-> kippy, can i download some update in a non-iso format? (i dont have a cdburner)
<strator> <Jack_Sparrow>thanks i'm on it now
<Kuwanger> ikonia: Fine.  Let's assume I *do* follow the support process.  Does that mean I should never program under Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Kuwanger: not at all,
<Kuwanger> ikonia: Well, that's what you're telling me.
<ikonia> Kuwanger: no it's not
<markiep> Hello
<Jack_Sparrow> strator: Seriously, look at gutsy, it and that 6600 are golden.  all the cool compiz effects etc..  when you have time, chack out youtube and search for ubuntu compiz
<kippy> abcd-: okay so this is the real problem.. fairly easy though.. try http://shipit.ubuntu.com  they will mail u ubuntu cds free of cost in about 2 3 weeks
<Kuwanger> ikonia: Really?  I'm asking for help on compiling xchat2 because Ubuntu/Debian has a system I don't understand when it comes to installing -dev packages (or whatever).  And, if I understood that, I could, you know, file a support request *with a patch*.
<Xsploit> jfgi
<abcd-> kippy: yeah but im looking for a fast solution :/
<Kuwanger> ikonia: But, no, I should just defer to the community?
<ikonia> Kuwanger: what part of the building process do you not understand
<bazhang> Xsploit: not helpful
<Kuwanger> ikonia: Well, previously, the build was failing out with a weird error.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> Kuwanger: so how was it failing ?
<Kuwanger> ikonia: Well, now it's failing in a different way, so I might as well mention it.  Now, it's telling me "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl"
<ikonia> Kuwanger: ok - thats quite straight forward and nothing "ubuntu specific"
<Kuwanger> ikonia: So, I presume, I need to apt-get install perl-dev or something.
<^toro^> ciao
<^toro^> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<abcd-> how can i find the linux version from commandline?
<ikonia> abcd-: lsb_release -a
<^toro^> !list
<ikonia> ^toro^: you've done that - please stop
<ikonia> !botabuse > ^toro^
<Kuwanger> ikonia: Really.  So, where do I find libperl?
<ikonia> Kuwanger: depends which perl library it wants, but there should be a -lib or -dev package for it
<bazhang> !info libperl
<ubotu> Package libperl does not exist in gutsy
<Kuwanger> ikonia: More generically, how do I find out what package contains libperl?
<ikonia> Kuwanger: apt-file
<Pici> Kuwanger: apt-cache search libperl
<Pici> Kuwanger: its libperl-dev that you want probably.
<kippy> abcd-: what i meant ewarlier was that you shoul go from breezy->dapper->edgy->feisty->gutsy
<_Oz_> how do I download and install medibuntu again?
<kippy> abcd: because else u will get dependencey problems
<kippy> abcd: use apt to upgrade
<d33d> Question - Where can I find good software to manage my Ipod like iTunes?
<Pici> !upgrade | abcd-
<ubotu> abcd-: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> _Oz_: the instructions are on the site on how to add the repos to your sources list
<Pici> !itunes | d33d
<ubotu> d33d: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Kuwanger> Pici: Okay, that doesn't sound like it's a solution.
<ikonia> Kuwanger: why is that not a solution ?
<Pici> Kuwanger: Why not?
<LadyNikon> hey.. I am trying to get the netflix viewer working in firefox.
<LadyNikon> any suggestions.. works great in windows :
<_Oz_> which site?
<LadyNikon> :/*
<ikonia> Kuwanger: if your not confident building it, submit it as a bug to the package maintainer, with your ideas for the fix, then contact him and work with him to put a fix through
<abcd-> i'd just like to update today (but i dont have a cdburner to make an .iso and i dont have weeks to wait for the cd to ship) :/
<ikonia> Kuwanger: it really benfits others then
<strator> <Jack_Sparrow>thanks so much for your help, if i'm not back it means it broke again :P
<bazhang> _Oz_: the medibuntu site ;]
<Kuwanger> Pici: Summarizing the man page, apt-cache search does a search on the package list (ie, names, descriptions, etc).  It doesn't do a search on package contents.
<kippy> abcd: using apt u wont need the burner.. but just follow the path i wrote above
<Pici> Kuwanger: I was just saying that libperl is a valid package search as the package name is libperl-dev
<Pici> !info libperl-dev
<ubotu> libperl-dev (source: perl): Perl library: development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.8.8-7ubuntu3.1 (gutsy), package size 562 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<_Oz_> doh
<_Oz_> there it is bazhang
<_Oz_> didn't realize there was a site for it
<_Oz_> thanks
<bazhang> hehe np
<_Oz_> I hate being such a n00b
<abcd-> ok thanks, kippy!
<FloodBot1> _Oz_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kuwanger> Pici: Except that I asked "More generically, how do I find out what package contains libperl?"
<ikonia> Kuwanger: apt-file
<Kuwanger> Pici: Ie, I was asking for a way to be able to always find a requested file, assuming some package provides it.
<bazhang> Kuwanger: you asked and were answered
<Pici> Kuwanger: Sorry, I gave you the answer, but not the correct method.
<abcd-> kippy, so i just do apt-update ?
<MrPiracy> i did some partition changes here and now i get the grub prompt instead of the menu. how can i fix that?
 * Kuwanger is installing apt-file now, and hopefully it is the answer.
<d33d> abcd-, no sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> MrPiracy: re-install grub
<abcd-> ok thanks
<ikonia> !grub > MrPiracy
<MrPiracy> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Khisanth> Kuwanger: from apt-file search -> libperl-dev: usr/lib/libperl.so :)
<bazhang> abcd-: you want to go to gutsy right? then you need more then sudo apt-get update ;]
<bazhang> than even
<Xsploit> jfgi
<_Oz_> I ran the three command line commands from medibuntu
<_Oz_> where are all the free apps now?
<_Oz_> (and non-free apps?)
<bazhang> Xsploit: please dont say that
<Pici> !jfgi | Xsploit
<Flannel> _Oz_: theyre in your package selections
<Xsploit> buttons? :/
<ubotu> Xsploit: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bazhang> _Oz_: first update your sources list
<Xsploit> rtfm?
<_Oz_> ...  by typing sudo updatedb
<_Oz_> ?
<bazhang> oy
<ikonia> Xsploit: you've just been told that is not welcome
<ikonia> !enter | _Oz_
<Pici> Xsploit: If you have nothing constructive to add to this channel, you are welcome to leave.
<ubotu> _Oz_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Xsploit> wtf?
<Kuwanger> Hmm..well, this will take a while to download, it seems.
<bazhang> _Oz_: no, sudo apt-get update
<kurumin_> hallo
<_Oz_> done
<_Oz_> now what
<kurumin_> pelase help my
<ikonia> _Oz_: can you PLEASE stop using enter as a full stop
<bazhang> _Oz_: install the packages you want ;]
<Flannel> _Oz_: now theyre available for install/search.  Open up synaptic, and take a loo
<aroo> kurumin_, ask your question.
<_Oz_> ikonia: I will try -- it is an old habit.  sorry.
<MrPiracy> ikonia: ok, when i type find /boot/grub/stage1 in grub prompt, it says file not found
<ikonia> _Oz_: thank you
<kurumin_> ai need instal sound car in linux
<ikonia> MrPiracy: so that file is not found on any of your partitions
<aroo> kurumin_, what language?
<_Oz_> which packages should I look for in synaptic?
<ikonia> _Oz_: what ever ones you want to install
<bazhang> portuguese kurumin_?
<kurumin_> portuguese
<Flannel> _Oz_: Whatever you're looking to install.  the medibuntu ones will be in there.
<bazhang> heh
<Pici> !br | kurumin_
<ubotu> kurumin_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<MrPiracy> ikonia: how can it be? i just ran a terminal and typed cd /boot/grub and all the files were there
<_Oz_> ok.
<_Oz_> I see why automatix was created, I gues.
<_Oz_> for the slightly stupider user like me.
<ikonia> MrPiracy: how are you booting the system if you where just getting a grub prompt
<leeping> ls
<_Oz_> I just wanted all those nice apps installed like automatix did but I was led to believe medibuntu did that just as well.
<leeping> Oops!
<ikonia> _Oz_: do not use automatix
<leeping> sorry, wrong window
<_Oz_> ikonia: I am not.  I was told not to.
<PriceChild> _Oz_, they will be installed when you try to play them.
<MrPiracy> ikonia: i typed the script i have on menu.lst and it worked
<_Oz_> but I did install automatix on an earlier install and it seemed pretty nice.  google earth popped up, etc.
<Dusten> Hi All, SO my question is about seed files and doing an automated install. I have it all working but when it gets to the Software Selection it stops and ask me to select what software and then I hit continue and the install finishes.  Any one have an idea on how to make it so that that box does not come up or to have it so that continue is automaticly entered.
<MrPiracy> ikonia: root(hd0,9) ... kernel /vmlinuz....
<ikonia> MrPiracy: drop the /boot from the find command your doing
<thrope> i am using screen out of the box on ubuntu - everythings ok in normal ssh but when I start screen the backsace key doesnt work any more
<MrPiracy> ikonia: same thing
<thrope> where does screen pick up its terminal settings?
<abhi> when I boot into my ubuntu 7.10 the gconf-editor opens automatically. how can I stop it opening automatically?
<ikonia> MrPiracy: your supposed to be doing that in a grub prompt - is that what your doing ?
<amenado> MrPiracy-> you have booted already?
<Flannel> _Oz_: http://www.medibuntu.org/packages.php theres a list of packages medibuntu offers, you can also get that list in synaptic, by viewing by repository
<MrPiracy> ikonia: yes, in grub prompt
<bazhang> _Oz_: also you will want ubuntu-restricted-extras (though I think we had this conversation earlier) ;]
<MrPiracy> amenado: yes, i am using ubuntu now
<strator> Jack_Sparrow : Thanks you so much! now i'm getting 170fps :D
<MrPiracy> amenado: not from live cd, from the hd itself
<_Oz_> we did but that was a different install, bazhang
<_Oz_> sorry for being redundant
<Jack_Sparrow> strator: great
<_Oz_> It is hard for me to remember all this stuff.
<amenado> MrPiracy-> how did you get the grub> prompt? you typed which?
<bazhang> _Oz_: hehe better take notes next time or I wont answer!
<_Oz_> heheheh
<MrPiracy> ikonia: i just tried root(hd0,9) in grub like i did before booting and it says selected disk doesnt exist
<_Oz_> it'd be nice if there was a document which summed up all the little things most people need to do after installing ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: I can see oz searching through the channel logs trying to find what he missed
<_Oz_> instead of having to figure them out one by one
<ikonia> MrPiracy: look at your /boot/grub/device.map
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: haha
<amenado> MrPiracy-> sudo mount  and it should show all your mountable partitions
<MrPiracy> amenado: ok, when i boot into the system, i get the grub prompt instead of the menu in menu.lst, so i just typed what i have in there and it worked
<ikonia> amenado: in a grub prompt ?
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: Good idea, please write one from the entry level users point of view..
<_Oz_> maybe I will
<bazhang> _Oz_: there are several--let me google one up for you ;]
<amenado> ikonia nope, he haid he is fully booted..so I figured he can get another term and issue those
<_Oz_> Calling me "entry level" is probably too generous, though :)
<kurumin_> instal creative sound card   x.fi extreme music
<maximilion> What was the keyboard for ubotu to tell me that purge line, so I can remove all Flash and get the proper 32-bit plugin?
<_Oz_> I'm more like "sub-ground level"
<Blinkiz> I need to troubleshoot NFS shares. How can I enable debug or something within NFS?
<MrPiracy> amenado: how can it be? it says my sata drive is "b"  now
<amenado> but now he is saying he is not fully booted..
<MrPiracy> i have a sata drive and a ide drive, linux keep changing their order
<ikonia> amenado something doesn't add up with that is being said
<ikonia> MrPiracy: you're meant to use uuid to get around that
<MrPiracy> amenado: it was "a" when i booted up
<amenado> ikonia right, we are getting confused on which state he is at
<maximilion> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<_Oz_> hey, is there a program which lets me take a "snapshot" of my exact ubuntu install and settings and would allow me to restore to that via a DVD disc image or something like that?  and not backup the packages that could be re-downloaded, just get me back to where I was setting wise so that ubuntu could restore itself to that point?
<maximilion> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> http://phorolinux.com/how-to-install-non-free-multimedia-codecs-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html _Oz_
<bertodsera> hi all :) lame question: I just deleted a good number of files from a directory, is there any way I can resurrect them?
<amenado> MiPiracy showing the menu.lst labels is not fully booted yet..
<ikonia> bertodsera: trash bin
<bertodsera> no
<bertodsera> it's a remote system
<ikonia> bertodsera: then no
<Flannel> bertodsera: which directory?
<bertodsera> damn it... okay. my fault... so I'll have to upload them again
<bertodsera> a drupal inst
<diego> eeee
<MrPiracy> amenado: ok, here is the thing .... the partition where /boot files are located is now "/dev/sdb10"  what do i do at grub prompt?
<bertodsera> on debian
<_Oz_> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> np
<Flannel> bertodsera: ah, yeah.  If they were part of a package, you could reinstall the package to get them back.
<locsmif> !topic
<bertodsera> no, they were uploaded files
<locsmif> oops
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bertodsera> user uploaded
<diego> hellow iam looking for sex
<bertodsera> so no... okay
<gub> heh
<bazhang> diego not here
<ikonia> diego: that is not appropriate
<amenado> MrPiracy-> let me make sure i really follow you,  you try to boot and all you get is the menu.lst labels right?  and also you have a separate partition for your /boot alone?
<maximilion> Flannel: How do I purge Flash and Gnash, so I can do it right? :)
<bertodsera> is going to bang on his own head in the next 40 minutes while reuploading the stuff..
<diego> o i am sorry
<locsmif> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<bertodsera> one more question
<ikonia> !msgthebot > locsmif
<diego> ablar en espanish please
<bertodsera> has anyone tried to make a bootable system based on RAID?
<bazhang> !es
<ikonia> !es | diego
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<_Oz_> hey, is there a program which lets me take a "snapshot" of my exact ubuntu install and settings and would allow me to restore to that via a DVD disc image or something like that?  and not backup the packages that could be re-downloaded, just get me back to where I was setting wise so that ubuntu could restore itself to that point?
<ubotu> diego: please see above
<bertodsera> soft RIAD
<ikonia> bertodsera: what about it
<Flannel> maximilion: "complete removal" in synaptic is the same as --purge, just make sure you get the real packages, not just the metapackages (I dont know if those have metapackages)
<bazhang> !info aptoncd
<ubotu> aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.97-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 135 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<MrPiracy> amenado: i have a /boot partition alone (which is now showing as /dev/sdb10). when i try to boot, i see just a grub prompt instead of the contents in menu.lst. So, if i type the commands I have in this menu.lst file, it boots me up no problem
<bertodsera> silicon image 3512
<bertodsera> not a true raid
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: fakeraid is not "software raid"
<maximilion> Jack_Sparrow and bazhang have awoken :) Hi guys :)
<dgjones> !cloning | _Oz_, not quite what you want, but a method of duplicating an installation
<ubotu> _Oz_, not quite what you want, but a method of duplicating an installation: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ikonia> bertodsera: no - thats fake raid
<bertodsera> it's BIOS
<bertodsera> yes
<bazhang> hi maximilion
<bertodsera> it's only a BIOS
<ikonia> bertodsera: yes, it's fake raid,
<maximilion> Jack_Sparrow: What was that long line that was sure to rid Ubuntu of everything Flash?
<locsmif> ikonia: sorry, my bad. I just have one simple Q: if gutsy gibbon is dist-upgraded to the latest version, then what is the kernel version?
<amenado> MrPiracy -> okay, from the menu.lst labels which label did you choose?
<bertodsera> so I cannot boot from it, can I?
<locsmif> i.e. what is the current newest available Ubuntu kernel?
<ikonia> locsmif: .22
<locsmif> ikonia: thanks
<bazhang> _Oz_: perhaps aptoncd as well
<diego> i am a policeman
<ikonia> bertodsera: not without a LOT of effort.
<Jack_Sparrow> maximilion: Not sure what you mean?
<bazhang> diego not here
<bertodsera> no, I don't have that much time
<diego> wenas ke os kontais?
<maximilion> diego: I am a walrus.
<Flannel> !offtopic | diego
<ubotu> diego: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MrPiracy> amenado: i dont see the labels, it takes me directly to the grub prompt
<leeping> Hey there, I'm trying to make my own Live CD and I'm wondering which script is run first in the "scripts" directory
<leeping> Is it the "casper" file?
<ikonia> diego: this channel is english language only and a support channel for ubuntu only.
<MrPiracy> amenado: so i have to type what i have in the label
<amenado> MrPiracy-> okay, what do you type in the grub prompt then?
<maximilion> Jack_Sparrow: Well, Flash doesn't work. I installed Flash-restricted, didn't work. So I installed Gnash. Didn't work. Now I see that I should have installed Restricted-Extras via Synaptic first. Maybe I could just install it and it will work?
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: after that discussion on xchat2 I went ahead and went through and compiled from xchat source.. didnt get any errors...
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: I'd already done it when he was chatting
<locsmif> I am trying to help a friend here with Gutsy Gibbon to get his 3945 wifi chipset running. We weren't able to on Gutsy Gibbon, but we were able to with Debian Unstable and a .23 kernel using iwlwifi..
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: to make sure there was nothing "funny"
<Joelito> anyone know how to use eclipse with mingw32?
<bazhang> maximilion: uninstall flash plugin non free and then reinstall if you mean the one for firefox
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: worked first time which is why I wanted him to log the bug and get it packaged up properly.
<amenado> MrPiracy can you tell the exact command you type within grub prompt?
<bertodsera> what would you suggest to make it stable? I mean, something that will take me minutes to get my system back if it breaks. I'll have this: fake-raid 400Gb, sda1 320G sda2 80Gb. Can I put just the /boot on sda2 and leave everything else on the raid?
<locsmif> ikonia: are there any docs/steps on installing 3945 on gutsy gibbon?
<MrPiracy> amenado: root(hd0,9) .... kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=/dev/sda15 ro splash ....
<ikonia> locsmif: 3945 ?
<Pici> Joelito: Have you tried asking in #eclipse ?
<maximilion> bazhang: Yes, although I will install it for Opera as well
<diego> please speaking in spanish i dont know can speak english
<dgjones> !es | diego
<ubotu> diego: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<locsmif> ikonia: the centrino chipset :)
<MrPiracy> amenado: initrd /initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<Joelito> Pici: nop, :p, didn't know abou it
<ikonia> locsmif: don't think so
<MrPiracy> amenado: then i type boot and it works
<bazhang> diego best go the other channel then ;]
<Faust-C> screensaver locks system up anyone else experiencing this
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: nice to know it worked on another box straight out of the box
<erUSUL> diego: escribe « /join #ubuntu-es » en tu cliente irc y dale enter
<locsmif> ikonia: ok, that's bad news, i guess, heh ;)
<ikonia> locsmif: no, I mean it works out of the box
<Dusten> Anyone have any suggestions about my seed file question?
<locsmif> ikonia: oh, i see, sorry.
<abhi> when I boot into my ubuntu 7.10 the gconf-editor opens automatically. how can I stop it opening automatically?
<diego> ikonia do you want sex
<Faust-C> screensaver will start and then when i try to log back in it crashes
<bazhang> bye diego
<boris_> hi
<amenado> MrPiracy  okay, now remember those what you entered in the grub prompt.  and once fully booted, modify your menu.lst, and you also must get into grub prompt again to correct grub so you dont have to retype that whole thing at boot
<bazhang> locsmif: that card is possible the best card you could have in linux period
<mero> hi, i'm having problems with my gnome desktop under ubuntu 7.10. programs like xchat or firefox start within 1-2seconds while gnome-terminal or nautilus require a start-up time up to 10seconds - while they start up in the gnome panel it says for example Starting Terminal but there is no CPU or IO Load.. it seems something is delaying/blocking the startup of the program and as i said it only happens with the gnome programs.. any ideas?
<Faust-C> screensaver locks system up anyone else experiencing this
<bertodsera> what would you suggest to make it stable? I mean, something that will take me minutes to get my system back if it breaks. I'll have this: fake-raid 400Gb, sda1 320G sda2 80Gb. Can I put just the /boot on sda2 and leave everything else on the raid? and if it breaks, can I easily reinstall the /boot on another disk to have my system back?
<Faust-C> screensaver will start and then when i try to log back in it crashes
<locsmif> bazhang: you mean because of the licensing?
<pluffsy> hi
<boris_> ive got ubuntu ultimate, though i believe it isnt important. the thing is - it sets wrong time for my timezone, and when i manually edit it, sudo says "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb 11 17:17:12 2008"
<amenado> MrPiracy you are fully booted now..go and modify your menu.lst  and if you like you can paste it in pastebin..
<MrPiracy> amenado: i am already at this stage now, i wanna run setup (hd0,9) and it says selected disk does not exist
<locsmif> bazhang: atheros is not bad either though
<pluffsy> do you know of any good easy to use software for  using a ubuntu server as a small webhosting service?
<Faust-C> boris_, ntp-date
<locsmif> okay, rebooting this laptop would be best then
<kpearce> Hi, I'm trying to use evolution on the latest ubuntu. Evolution freezes and has to be killed every time it tries to render a certain email, and currently it is trying to render that email whenever I start it up. I can't find in my .evolution directory where it is storing what message I was last looking at. How can I get it not start up with that email?
<bazhang> locsmif: because of the support, especailly in ubuntu--I have that precise card and it is a dream ;]
<amenado> MrPiracy okay so  you have issued sudo grub and got the grub prompt?
<locsmif> however it didn't seem to work out of the box
<locsmif> i must have done something wrong
<Kuwanger> ikonia: I'm going to take your advice.  I'm going to search through launchpad.  Perhaps then I can figure out the cause of all the bugs I've been experiencing. :/
<MrPiracy> amenado: ops, not sudo, just grub
<bazhang> locsmif: you need to enable the restricted drivers, was this the gutsy live cd?
<amenado> MrPiracy you must be root to issue grub
<amenado> MrPiracy you must be root to issue grub to change those parameters..
<boris_> Faust-C: whats with ntp-date ? it says command not found. sudo insists on that error.
<locsmif> bazhang: yep, ok
<bazhang> locsmif: also be sure the toggle switch on the laptop is switched to on--a mistake I made earlly on haha
<amenado> MrPiracy-> you may get the grub prompt but not able to change things if as regular user
<Faust-C> boris_, means your date isnt correct somewhere
<locsmif> bazhang: heh heh
<boris_> Faust-C: so how do i correct it ?
<Faust-C> gnome-screen saver crashes/locks up system
<locsmif> bazhang: i'm going to have a look then ;)
<MrPiracy> amenado: dang, it said (hd1,14) now. i found it
<locsmif> bbl, reboo
<locsmif> reboot*
<Faust-C> boris_, ntp-date is the way i do, install ntp or whatever its called
<MrPiracy> amenado: am going to reboot now, i'll be back if anything goes wrong
<amenado> MrPiracy-> darn, how many partitions do you really have?
<bazhang> locsmif: come back if it does not work that will definietely do the trick
<Siegel> hello
<Faust-C> gnome-screen saver crashes/locks up system, anyone else having this issue
<Siegel> 7i was wondering if7 anyone could help me
<amenado> MrPiracy you have done the root (hdx,y) and set (hdx)  stuff?
<MrPiracy> amenado: i have several .... vista ... xp ... DOS .... mac os X
<MrPiracy> amenado: lol
<MrPiracy> amenado: yes, i just managed to get grub setup again
<amenado> MrPiracy-> holly cow, you made up your mind yet? hehe
<Siegel> for some rea7son the computer 7 keeps typing the 7nuber seven
<boris_> Faust-C: its already installed
<amenado> MrPiracy make sure you select the correct grub, assuming you had another linux on that list
<MrPiracy> amenado: haha
<cannonball> Siegel: are you on a laptop?
<boris_> my error doesnt happen with synaptic
<boris_> or add/remove soft
<Faust-C> boris_, man ntp
<Siegel> 777777 anyone 7know why it might7 be doing this?
<MrPiracy> amenado: i dont have another linux ... ubuntu is the only one
<Siegel> no on a desktop
<boris_> Faust-C: manual isnt installed
<boris_> lol
<MrPiracy> amenado: just for some stupid reason i decided to have /boot in a different partition
<amenado> MrPiracy and correspondingly, you have to modify the corresponding device.map  where your kernel sits at
<dgjones> Siegel, have you tried a different keyboard, could well be something stuck under the key
<Faust-C> boris_, linux manpages.com
<cannonball> Siegel: then no idea. Sounds like a bad keyboard.
<Siegel> 7777no i pugged out the key7board and it still happens
<amenado> MrPiracy nothing wrong with having /boot in a different partition, just make sure it points there in your menu.lst
<MrPiracy> amenado: ok, i'll try to boot now and see what happens
<amenado> and your device.map points accordingly
<cannonball> Siegel: bad keyboard ports happen on occassion too.  Is it a USB keyboard or a PS2 keyboard.
<Siegel> 77777777ps2
<pezz_> gnnnfff
<Siegel> 77it doesnt happen in 7windoze
<MrPiracy> amenado: my device.map says (hd0)	/dev/sda (hd1)	/dev/sdb
<MrPiracy> amenado: not much help, is it?
<cannonball> It looks like it just prints a 7 every few seconds.  I suspect some app is messing with your console.
 * amenado suspects if MrPiracy gets hold of virtual box or vmware, he'll load it up with different os'es
<Vram> Hi. How can I make a .wav be smaller but still preserve it's audio quality ?
<cannonball> I somebody devious.
<cannonball> Or somebody devious.
<amenado> MrPiracy right so your device.map is not matching
<shawnselig29> hi guys
<shawnselig29> quick question
<Siegel> 7777777777 h7ow would i find out
<shawnselig29> i got vista on now
<AsH_> Vram: flac
<shawnselig29> i wanna dual boot with ubuntu
<MrPiracy> amenado: yes it is matching
<dgjones> !dualboot | shawnselig29
<shawnselig29> i want to use aconris os selector too instead of grub
<ubotu> shawnselig29: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Vram> AsH_ : can't do that, I want to use it on a mobile phone. doesn't support flac
<amenado> MrPiracy-> i thought you said you found your /boot in hda14 ?
<MrPiracy> amenado: all these os'es are native, vmware will take me to WIN98, ME, 95 and 3.11 hehehhehe
<shawnselig29> would i ahev os slector active while i install ubuntu?
<MrPiracy> amenado:  sorry, hdb15 .... linux keep changing it
<Siegel> 77777777777do ony of you have7 any idea what i could do to 7find the root of the probl7em?
<AsH_> Vram: I don't think you can convert it to anything that a mobile phone supports without loosing quality
<amenado> MrPiracy-> am glad you're having a ball with those other os'es...next time you assist others in their needs..hehe
<amenado> MrPiracy-> and that does not match your device.map contents.. hdb15  so modify accordingly
<MrPiracy> amenado: i use those for testing purposes, i am a programmer (delphi) and some of my clients are still on 95 or 98
<amenado> MrPiracy you dont work for united airlines do you? <wink>
<MrPiracy> amenado: not really, i am scared about planes
<Siegel> 777777777777777777777man7 this is anoying cant watch tv 7keeps changing to channel 7 7:(
<amenado> ahh they still amaze me, a big chunk of metal able to fly..
<MrPiracy> amenado: i work for the brazilian government ... officially, but i have some " off the record"  clients, small business stuff
<encrypt128bit> Heres my problem: Im installing UBUNTU via alternate cd, MD5 checked out on the ISO file i downloaded, and the check CD didnt find any errors. Im at the stage in the install where you select and install software, and it tells me it failed to install, when i press ctrl+alt+F4 it says "method cdrom has died unexpectedly", then it tells me that "menu item pkgsel failed with error code 1". (Im running a P4 3GHz, 1GB of ram,
<CarlFK> what is the hostname of a time server?
<amenado> MrPiracy way cool.. you have fun being there in the samba land..
<erUSUL> CarlFK: ntp.ubuntu.com
<CarlFK> erUSUL: thanks
<MrPiracy> amenado: yuck, i dont really like samba
<MrPiracy> amenado: i'd take acdc, the doors, bob dylan ... instead
<amenado> encrypt128bit-> one time or all the time when you install?
<encrypt128bit> amenado: what do you mean? Ive tried installing several times and it keeps saying that
<locsmif> bazhang: re
<amenado> encrypt128bit-> you answered it, several attempts...
<locsmif> bazhang: the antenna light is now off, but the switch is in the 'on' state
<MrPiracy> amenado: ok, booting now, wish me luck
<locsmif> Where to install the restricted drivers you mentioned?
<_Oz_> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<_Oz_> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<amenado> MrPiracy  you may just have to do the booting manually, if you have way too many grub loaders along the way
<locsmif> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WorldBFree> how do i boot a ubuntu image directly from my hd?
<WorldBFree> i already have a working grub
<roote> hi all!
<roote> how do i install a package to use while installing ubuntu server? i need to install the dmraid package.
<amenado> WorldBFree-> if it was fedora i can tell you..but it may work in ubuntu
<nixnoob> does anyone knwo where i can get a list of supported usb tv tuner cards for gutsy?
<MrPiracy> amenado: it worked man, thanks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: I didnt get a chance to ask earlier, but what is the difference between fake-raid and soft-raid
<amenado> WorldBFree-> you have to have an entry in your menu.lst to point where this iso is in your hd
<amenado> MrPiracy-> okay, good luck, at least you know how to do things manually if you get stuck
<flakrat__> how do I mount a samba share each time a specific user logs in (i.e. like automatically connecting a mapped network drive in Windows)? is their a built in utility or do I need to script it?
<MrPiracy> amenado: yup, doing that since DOS
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: fake raid is the windows bios on software driver trick, software raid is basiclly what linux provides within the kernel (I'll expand on that if you want)
<locsmif> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55608/
<cLean`sl33p> Hey guys.. for a while now.. When i boot up Kubuntu. My taskbar items. Start up But dont go to my taskbar, Icon Section it goes to were the tabs are and when i choose one the Window is the ICON itself for the Program running
<cheesypieces> hi guys, does anyone have a suggestion as to why rythmbox won't let me install the uPNP plugin?
<cLean`sl33p> Like PowerManager.. is a Battery
<cLean`sl33p> how do i stop this from happening?
<amenado> MrPiracy cool, if you know your way around ultimate boot cd, thats a good tool to have too, someday I'll learn to use it
<rance> hey guys, I need some ubuntu advice, I'm a kubuntu user because I like kde (its a personal thing) but I've got a project that I think can be done with python, and since I need the project to be cross OS compatiable I'm leaning to pygtk to make the gui, I have an idea that the app itself should be able to run on a web server and make the data accessible via web browser and if you run it on a pc give the gui.  If anyone has done something similar, w
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: Example.  friend has windows with onboard raid. non-hardware, wants to add ubuntu..
<MrPiracy> amenado: i made my own boot dvd with all the stuff i need
<locsmif> Anybody who is willing to help: not getting 3945 wifi chipset to work in Gutsy Gibbon
<cLean`sl33p> Is their much differnce between Kubuntu with GNOME and UBUNTU ??
<MrPiracy> amenado: can even get into ntfs/ext3 partitions from a DOS prompt ;)
<locsmif> error output at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55608/
<amenado> MrPiracy share it, with tutorial i hope..hehe
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: dmraid is a driver to use bios raid (fakeraid) using device mapper
<_SiLENT_> how do we denote "not even one occurrence of lalala" in regular expressions?
<Jack_Sparrow> rance: A question better asked in the offtopic room...
<zynx> i got a little problem
<locsmif> _SiLENT_: that's very difficult to achieve
<cLean`sl33p> Is their much differnce between Kubuntu with GNOME and UBUNTU ??
<MrPiracy> amenado: there a really good tutorial to do that, i have it on my favorites on the other partition ;)
<zynx> i cant get anything using apt-get
<_SiLENT_> locsmif: seriously?
<rance> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Pici> zynx: do you get an error?
<roote> erUSUL: do you know how to install dmraid during install? using the ubuntu server version?
<amenado> MrPiracy-> get me the link, and I'll bookmark it too for references
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: Do you need to install from alternate to get that "dmraid" going
<zynx> E: Unable to fetch some archives, try running apt-get update or apt-get --fix-missing.
<locsmif> _SiLENT_: there are some possibilities
<MrPiracy> amenado: gimme ur email address and i'll do it
<_SiLENT_> locsmif: like?
<mahmoud2> cLean`sl33p: No, there is not any difference (Ubuntu with GNOME and KDE is exactly Kubuntu with KDE and GNOME) ..
<erUSUL> roote: server instalation does not have dmraid aviable?
<locsmif> _SiLENT_: perl regular expressions do have some facilities
<erUSUL> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<roote> erUSUL: unfortunately no...
<locsmif> and ofcourse parameters, such as grep -v
<Bodsda> hey guys, when i "fullscreen" a youtube video it opens up npviewer.bin, is this normal?
<locsmif> but those are no regex operators
<_SiLENT_> hmm
<u007-1> hi, i'm unable to open vcd with both gstreamer nor xine
<_SiLENT_> I needed regex
<_SiLENT_> it is not perl, ok then
<locsmif> _SiLENT_: perl has zero width negative lookahead and lookbehind
<roote> erUSUL: and all the howtos say to use ubuntu desktop and install the dmraid package
<zynx> any reason why i get that err?
<amenado> MrPiracy-> am not registered, so i hope the pm went through
<zynx> error*
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: Will read up and try to ask some intelligent questions later
<WorldBFree> locsmif, are you locsmif of kanotix?
<Pici> zynx: have you refreshed your repositories lately?
<u007-1> anyone know how to play vcd on the movie playe?
<MrPiracy> amenado: nope
<zynx> nope
<amenado> MrPiracy if you dont mind, just paste in #amenado  am there by myself
<pepperjack> u007-1: mplayer vcd://<>
<Pici> zynx: Can you? Can you also use my name when you reply so that I know you're replying
<prahal__> anyone using network manager 0.7 ?
<prahal__> oups sorry wrong channel
<zynx> yes
<Parkur>  
<zynx> Pici: how do you? i am new to ubunut
<zynx> ubuntu*
<erUSUL> roote: i guess they thought that a server will use a) real RAID or b) Linux Soft Raid (faster that bios raids)
<bigdog> Anyone running Gutsy with an ATI R600 card?
<erUSUL> roote: i dunno how to help you sorry
<Pici> zynx: Go to your update manager and press refresh.
<bigdog> I followed the instructions on the ATI binary install page but still have no luck
<bigdog> I can dig deeper
<zynx> ok
<bigdog> I just wanted to make sure that I was not banging my head against a brick wall
<roote> erUSUL: thanks anyway!
<u007-1> pepperjack: i will try :)
<locsmif> WorldBFree: yep, helping a student here at school with Ubuntu
<whegge> _SiLENT_:  What are you trying to do again?  Must have scrolled past me too fast
<u007-1> pepperjack: thank you
<Parkur> go channel #Parkur )please
<locsmif> I previously got it working with Sidux livecd
<zynx> wow
<zynx> Pici:  i wasnt on the newest distro
<shishirm1> can any1 tell me how to add aliases permanently?
<zynx> brb
<ikonia> shishirm1: what sort of aliases
<shishirm1> command aliases
<shishirm1> like cp="cp -i"
<ikonia> shishirm1: but them in your bash startup file
<Pici> Parkur: Please don't do that. This is a support channel.
<shishirm1> where is that?
<tribaldata> anyone could help me with a firefox issue ?
<nonya_> im new to ubuntu i need to add some software and it gives me an error message
<ikonia> shishirm1: .bashrc or .bash_profile in your home idr
<WorldBFree> im a sidux guy myself but the broken rt2500 drivers have taken me away from that for now
<Wisteso> When the livecd doesn't have an active internet connection it fails to access the security updates on a new install. it said something about commenting out a few lines in a repository file...  do i need to undo that now?
<bazhang> nonya_: add from where?
<shishirm1> and what should i type in there?
<WorldBFree> plus i wanted to try out kde4.1
<ikonia> shishirm1: the alias command
<nonya_> can anyone help me?
<shishirm1> and where?
<shishirm1> thats all?
<ikonia> shishirm1: that sit
<shishirm1> these scripts get excuted every time bash starts?
<merowinger> i have a problem with my gnome under ubuntu gutsy. if i'm not connected to a network (cable or wireless) program starting up gnome-terminal (and all other programs) takes like 1-2 sec but if i am connected to a network starting a gnome terminal or other programs take approximatly 10 seconds to load whereas in the first 9 seconds it does notingh (blocking somehow, cpu load is zero) and in the last second it actually loads it..
<bazhang> nonya_: answer my question then ;]
<ikonia> shishirm1: correct
<sunlifter> Hello
<cheesypieces> hi guys, does anyone have a suggestion as to why rythmbox won't let me install the uPNP plugin?
<tribaldata> Firefox refuse to start on X11, then if i go in konsole and sudo it i get this error : Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by serverXlib: No protocol specified
<tribaldata> Anyone could lend me a hand ?
<ikonia> tribaldata: why are you launcing it as root
<sunlifter> I have an problem, i have updated mine Ubuntu 7.04 with an update manager. After that I have lost any sound. Where the problem could be ?
<Ackdar> I seem to be having network problems on Ubuntu... how am I supposed to connect to the internet with my modem? I entered all the needed info, including DNS, but it won't dial. Also, I am not able to access my router over ethernet. >_<
<writeout> is my ltsp dhcp invalid? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55609/ i get the PXE-E32 tftp open timeout error on clients
<tribaldata> just to try to get it going if i run it as my user or any user i just blink once then nothing
<ikonia> tribaldata: forget running it as root. Open a terminal as a non-privileged user and type "firefox"
<cheesypieces> guys, whats the best way to stream media to my ps3 from ubuntu?
<ikonia> cheesypieces: upnp
<tribaldata> done and nothing
<ikonia> tribaldata: nothing launched, what about the command prompt, anything out of that
<cheesypieces> ikonia, i've tried the upnp plugin in rythmbox but it wouldn't let me install it
<cheesypieces> so i'm looking for alternatives
<tribaldata> ikonia: : tribaldata@tribaldata:/usr/lib/firefox$ firefoxtribaldata@tribaldata:/usr/lib/firefox$
<ikonia> cheesypieces: thats a different issue.
<ikonia> tribaldata: "which firefox"
<tribaldata> ikonia: huh ?
<ikonia> tribaldata: type that
<fagina|sleep> euhm guys.. I'm having some black screen problems with 7.10
<fagina|sleep> I managed to install (removed quiet and added nosplash)
<fagina|sleep> but now when tryingto boot from the hd
<fagina|sleep> it just goes blank again :(
<tribaldata> ikonia: /usr/bin/firefox
<Ackdar> fagina|sleep, have you tried waiting
<ikonia> tribaldata: so as a nonprivileged user do "/usr/bin/firefox"
<Ackdar> I have the same problem
<cheesypieces> ikonia, do you have any ideas other than using rythmbox? i'm not sure what you mean by just 'upnp'
<fagina|sleep> Ackdar to be honest, no :s
<ikonia> cheesypieces: any software that streams via upnp will be fine
<fagina|sleep> I tried ctrl+alt+del to reboot and it didn't even beep..
<Ackdar> the boot screen doesn't work well in gutsy in my experience
<Ackdar> just wait a couple minutes
<cheesypieces> ikonia, do you have any suggestions?
<fagina|sleep> Ackdar hmm okay
<Ackdar> it should go straight to login
<ikonia> cheesypieces: I use mythtv without issue, but thats over kill
<writeout> how do i remove all the configs, and all files that installs with ltsp package?
<writeout> so i can do a "freshinstall"
<fagina|sleep> Ackdar okay, i'll try that, thanks
<ikonia> writeout: use the remove option in synaptic
<tribaldata> ikonia: yeah but this doesn't work, it is not starting anything i try doing this then ps -aux | grep firefox and grep come back with nothing
<Ackdar> no problem :D
<writeout> ikonia: will all the configs be removed?
<ikonia> tribaldata: you won't find anything with ps if it's not launching
<leeping> Jack_Sparrow: I've successfully added the module for my network card to the ubuntu live CD!
<leeping> But there's still one more problem
<ikonia> tribaldata: have you tried firefix-debug or firefox-safe
<leeping> The NFSmount won't work
<cheesypieces> ikonia, i'll try mythtv, thanks
<Ackdar> writeout, the synaptic should temove any files associated with that package
<leeping> I think it's a problem with the script
<tribaldata> ikonia: No not yet going yo right now
<Ackdar> remove*
<DaemonicIT> Hi, I'm having some problems connecting to my wireless network, can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> leeping: Sounds like you are getting close, but I wont be of much help
<writeout> Ackdar: it does not
<CreativeEmbassy> any recommendations on music players that _work behind a proxy_?
<leeping> Jack_Sparrow: Ok don't worry about it :) thank you, you've been a great help
<tribaldata> ikonia: how cani start one of theses ? there is no such firefox name
<CreativeEmbassy> i have this computer mostly set up for that already :-)
<writeout> CreativeEmbassy: all of em? what do you mean?
<CreativeEmbassy> but rhythmbox apparently doesn't use gnome's proxy settings
<ikonia> tribaldata: there should be, but I can't remember the exact name
<CreativeEmbassy> and I can't find a setting for it
<CreativeEmbassy> it can't connect to the net
<Ackdar> writeout, any way you can manually delete them, or do you not know which config files go with what?
<tribaldata> ikonia : ok thanks i'll dig and se
<Ackdar> I seem to be having network problems on Ubuntu... how am I supposed to connect to the internet with my modem? I entered all the needed info, including DNS, but it won't dial. Also, I am not able to access my router over ethernet. >_<
<DaemonicIT> does anyone here have a BT home hub who could help me
<ikonia> DaemonicIT: just ask the question.
<DaemonicIT> Trying to connect wirelessly, but it keeps asking for the key over and over again
<__ubuxx___> hello
<ikonia> DaemonicIT: ok - so have you configured the keys correctly, with the correct encyption in ubuntu, does your card support the correct encypiton in ubuntu ? can you connect wihtout encryption ?
<MrPiracy> does anyone know how to get a new emerald theme to be applied automaticly when i click it on the emerald theme manager?
<__ubuxx___> is there any chat channel?
<nixnoob> does anyone knwo where i can get a list of supported usb tv tuner cards for gutsy?
<ikonia> MrPiracy open the theme manager and apply it
<ikonia> !hcl | nixnoob
<ubotu> nixnoob: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Gary> __ubuxx___, #ubuntu-offtopic
<DaemonicIT> Ikonia: Can't connect without encryption, Key is fine, works on all windows machines, and encryption is 64bit HEX
<MrPiracy> ikonia: it doesnt have an apply button
<nixnoob> ikonia, ty
<neverblue> morning
<ikonia> DaemonicIT: what card is it
<DaemonicIT> SWEEX USB wireless adapter
<DaemonicIT> rt2500
<_ubuxx_> i have a question.
<ikonia> uhhhhh never used one of them. Check if it supports WPA/WEP/WPA2 or what ever in linux
<rama_8086> how to create a directory through programming
<ikonia> rama_8086: what language
<neverblue> _ubuxx_, most do, but we usually just state the question, not state that we do have a question :D
<_ubuxx_> how can you enable view of people on channel?
<rama_8086> c language
<flakrat__> in /etc/ntp.conf, if I want to add multiple time servers, do I add multiple "server time.mydom.com" lines, or add both time servers to the same line, space separated?
<rama_8086> ikonia, c lang
<_ubuxx_> in xchat
<neverblue> _ubuxx_, what IRC client are you using ?
<_ubuxx_> for gnome
<ikonia> rama_8086: search the web, there are plenty of introductions to C
<neopsyche> hello my isntallation is turck on configureing apt at 40 perscent .. will it hurt the installation if i restart now by pwoer et off?
<AsH_> flakrat: more lines
<neverblue> _ubuxx_, sudo aptitude install xchat
<flakrat__> AsH_, thanks
<ikonia> flakrat__: seperate lines
<neopsyche> stuck at configuring apt on 40 percent
<_ubuxx_> i use xchat gnome
<ikonia> AsH_: sorry, didn't see you respond
<roddersg> can someone tell me the cmd to run to make ubuntu install the different server packages (it's menu driven)
<rama_8086> ikonia, i want to create in linux c programming
<flakrat__> ikonia, thanks also :-)
<lmg> hi there! question please. after visudo, allowing users of the 'sudo' group to use it without a password and adding my user to this group. sudo still prompts for a pass. `visudo` ran nano though. any pointers?
<ikonia> roddersg: what ? what do you want to install ?
<Learning-Ubuntu> Question . Can I install an application to any location I want. provided its a valid partition ? I just wanted to confirm if it was possible at all or do all apps just go into the / partition?
<neverblue> _ubuxx_, use the xchat, not xchat-gnome
<ikonia> rama_8086: the interenet has many guides on how to program in C - this channel is not for programming help
<neopsyche> ikonia: my installation is stuck at 40 percent configuring apt.. will it be bad if i restart the pc?
<ikonia> neopsyche better if you didn't
<rama_8086> ikonia, i searched a lot but i didn't get
<ikonia> neopsyche: use another terminal and kill the process and then try to pick it up again
<roddersg> I can't remember the name - it comes up when ubuntu server installs and allows you to select multiple tasks (in text)
<ikonia> rama_8086: keep looking then, this channel is not for C help
<ethan961> why is xchat better than xchat-gnome?
<ikonia> roddersg: LAMP ?
<ikonia> ethan961: personal opinion
<roddersg> rats my memory is going
<ikonia> ethan961: try both
<neopsyche> ikonia: how di i kill the process from terminal?
<ethan961> ok
<ikonia> neopsyche: kill -11 pid
<darkhamm> qualcuno di voi usa filezilla?
<roddersg> ikonia; allows you to select LAMP, ssh, dns, printers etc.  (I'm getting lazy)
<ethan961> using *-gnome atm, will try plain xchat
<erUSUL> !it | darkhamm
<ikonia> roddersg: what do you want to install then ?
<ubotu> darkhamm: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<roddersg> something slect
<neopsyche> ikonia .. will that kill th ecurrrnet running process?
<roddersg> something select
<roddersg> or something like that
<neopsyche> will it then go on further in the instaolll ikonia?
<ikonia> neopsyche: it will kill the process with the matching pid
<ikonia> neopsyche: no - restart the update
<_ubuxx_> can ANYBODY help me?
<ikonia> roddersg: what servers do you want to install
<neopsyche> ikonia: so configuring apt is -11/?
<ikonia>  neopsyche ??? no
<neopsyche> oh
<ikonia> neopsyche: ps -ef | grep apt get the pid then kill -11 $pid
<neopsyche> ikonia. i dont know aht what the -11 is for?
<roddersg> ikonia: I know the different packages, what I need to know is the name of the application that ubuntu-install brings up in the text mode
<ikonia> roddersg: I thought that was just a server install package on the cd., I don't know if it exists outside the repo
<whyx> salve
<_ubuxx_> hellooo?
<ikonia> _ubuxx_: what ?
<ikonia> _ubuxx_: just wait for aresponse and stop asking every 10 seconds
<roddersg> it does, someone answered the question here, was supposed to write it down
<simp_lg> Hi all! What is the command to search for files by their content?
<ikonia> roddersg: #ubuntu-server may have a the answer
<roddersg> _ubuxx: just ask your question, and someone will answer
<ikonia> roddersg: he's asked 10 times and wants an answer now
<neverblue> _ubuxx_, in case you missed it, I replied to you numerous times, take the time to scroll back up
<noodlesgc> simp_lg just go to Places->Search then click on the select more options pane and add a filter "contains the text:"
<bSON> where does apport save the apps for which it shouldn't show any bug reporting dialogs for?
<bSON> s/for//
<Learning-Ubuntu> Anyone here could confirm if I can install an application to any location or does Ubuntu limit the amount of applications I have to the size of my primary partition?
<ikonia> Learning-Ubuntu: ubuntu packages have a pre-defined installation path for files
<ikonia> Learning-Ubuntu: you are only limited via free space
<simp_lg> noodlesgc, I know about that.. But I need console command.
<ikonia> simp_lg: grep
<Learning-Ubuntu> ikonia, Freespace available on my Primary Partition?
<noodlesgc> simp_lg: cat | grep
<ikonia> Learning-Ubuntu: free space availavle where it wants to install
<Learning-Ubuntu> ikonia, So I could install an application to my Home directory if it had its own partition?
<ikonia> Learning-Ubuntu:  no - the packages have a pre-defined installation path
<Learning-Ubuntu> ikonia, But If I needed to I could change that?
<ikonia> Learning-Ubuntu: no
<ethan961> ikonia, plain xchat really is better
<_ubuxx_> so, can i or cant i enable users view like in xchat original (i use xchat gnome irc)
<ikonia> ethan961: thats your opinion
<roddersg> Learning-ubuntu: well, you could get the individual un-compiled packages (source) and compile them yourself and run it in your homespace
<ikonia> ethan961: as I said, it's personal opinion
<ethan961> yeah, now
<noodlesgc> Learning-Ubuntu here you go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205337
<Learning-Ubuntu> ikonia, :( so let me see if I understand this right. if I have a root partition of 10 GB I can install as much applications as long as the partition doesnt become full?
<ikonia> roddersg: be realistic
<ikonia> Learning-Ubuntu: correct
<roddersg> ikonia - no realistic atm
<Learning-Ubuntu> ikonia, ty. noodlesgc Ill check that out thanks
<Ackdar> once again, so the newly joining can see it... I seem to be having network problems on Ubuntu... how am I supposed to connect to the internet with my modem? I entered all the needed info, including DNS, but it won't dial. Also, I am not able to access my router over ethernet. >_<
<roddersg> LU: you could add another hard disk and then point your mount point there
<noodlesgc> Ackdar do you have hsfmodem installed?
<Learning-Ubuntu> roddersg, Hmm but if its all being installed to a predetermined point than would that work?
<Ackdar> noodlesgc, I used the restricted driver that was available on installation of ubuntu
<neverblue> _ubuxx_, there is a button to press in the bottom right hand corner
<slayermcc> learning-ubuntu 512mo swap , 2/3 of 10 go for root (ext3) , and the 1/3 left of 10Go as /home (ext3)
<roddersg> you could add a new hard disk, format it then copy your files over e.g. /var, then sudo mount the partition
<nixnoob> Learning-Ubuntu, obviously compiling from source and mounting new partitions are beyond the scope of your understanding I suggest you listen to ikonia.
<neverblue> _ubuxx_, but as you clearly are ignoring my posts, ill let you know one more time, use xchat not xchat-gnome
<roddersg> nixnoob - agreed
<Learning-Ubuntu> slayermcc, Thank you. nixnoob Yes I guess it is. I was just clearign a doubt.
<slayermcc> you could add /boot of 100mo ext2
<noodlesgc> Ackdar, Ive never used my modem before so I dont know how, but Ive heard that gnome-ppp helps
<slayermcc> if you plan to do a dual-boot
<Ackdar> I wasn't aware that existed >_<
<Jack_Sparrow> noodlesgc: Is this a dial-up modem and is it a hardware modem...
<slayermcc> know that /home is your backup
<noodlesgc> Jack_Sparrow, I have no idea, ask Ackdar
<nixnoob> noodlesgc, wvdial ?
<Ackdar> it's a softmodem
<slayermcc> if you use windows also you could make an fat32 partition to share
<Ackdar> why is everyone talking tyo noodlesgc?
<nixnoob> noodlesgc, o sorry that was meant for ackdar
<Jack_Sparrow> Ackdar:  Is this a dial-up modem and is it a hardware modem...
<tez> so I'm having trouble, GRUB says Error 21, which I could fix if I could just get to the grub menu. is there any way to do this?
<noodlesgc> yeah i was wondering that myself
<Jack_Sparrow> !who
<Ackdar> Jack_Sparrow, it's a softmodem
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gigamo> !tab
<roddersg> ubotu - is there a fast way of doing that in xchat?
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dru> hello, would someone like to tell me why my firefox freezes after every flash video
<Ackdar> roddersg, funny how you're talking to a bot -_-
<noodlesgc> tez, you could boot off a cd  and select recovery mode.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ackdar: Sorry, never saw the point in those, such a pain..
<tez> noodlesgc: it doesn't have a cd drive that works.. well
<DRebellion> dru, how did you install flash?
<roddersg> Ackdar, you can tell I'm not in the right frame of mind
<dru> i did the prompt firefox gave me drebellion
<genii> If I dd an md device to a file it should just be able to mount the usual way, yes? eg: sudo mount -o loop filename.img /mountplace        Or no?
<cheesypieces> hi guys, anyone know how i add videos/music to mythtv?
<DRebellion> dru, did you install gnash or adobe flash?
<tez> noodlesgc: i got to the grub menu once when I had the cd rom plugged in and it was recognized but y ou cant boot off of it, since it has two cdroms im not sure which one
<dru> adobe flash
<DRebellion> genii, yep
<tez> anyway, this is on a different computer, obviously
<tez> so i'll be right back, going to try to get this to work
<genii> DRebellion: OK, thanks
<DRebellion> dru, so the flash doesn't work at all, or is slow/buggy?
<noodlesgc> tez ok. If you somehow boot off a cd or maybe even a usb flash disk, you could probably fix grub
<Ackdar> nixnoob, I've always gotten by using System > Administration > Network and activated the modem from there. However, the network dialog has been changed in Gutsy
<DRebellion> genii, you could have just tried it ;)
<Ackdar> fagina|sleep, how'd that work?
<fagina|sleep> not :(
<dru> drebellion: oh it works, but after every 3rd or 4th vid i watch on *you tube break ... etc*  my firefox crashes, i knew this was a problem on the old version of ubuntu ... but to my understanding they fixed that problem
<Ackdar> O_O
<fagina|sleep> it just keeps blank Ackdar
<genii> DRebellion: Don't want to mess up the raid mbrs of the array if it fails
<Ackdar> fagina|sleep, how far does it get into boot?
<tomtt> has anybody managed to successfully a recent version of freemind (0.9.0) on ubuntu?
<fagina|sleep> it's shows 2 lines of messages and that's it
<rama_8086> do u know any c programming channel
<Ackdar> that's what I get
<nixnoob> Ackdar, if your modem is recognized by ubuntu then System > Administration > Network shoudl list it...
<DRebellion> rama_8086, #c
<cheesypieces> hi guys, anyone know how i add videos/music to mythtv?
<Ackdar> but after 5 mins or so, the login screen appears
<roddersg> anyone here using a Brothr HL-1440, I need the cupsd drivers (the one from foomatic doesn't work)
<Ackdar> nixnoob, it is listed
<Ackdar> nixnoob, I just can't activate it from there anymore
<fagina|sleep> hmm Ackdar, whatever causes it, I don't want to wait 5 minutes tobe able to launch ubuntu :)
<Ackdar> fagina|sleep, I know
<RoboCop> when will the next version of *buntu going to release ?
<nixnoob> Ackdar, is the checkbox next to it checked, empty or have a minus?
<fagina|sleep> and it seems a lot of people have probs with black screens on 7.10
<Ackdar> I wish I could actually see the processes starting up
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Ackdar> nixnoob, checked
<tez> back, and i got past the grub issue. however, it gets stuck at starting up... or something weird. any way to show everything on boot?
<nixnoob> Ackdar, thats weird that basically means its activated.
<Ackdar> but I'm not connected
<writeout> what is the best way to uninstall a package, and ALL that it installs, libs, configs etc?
<tez> ay anyone listening?
<Ackdar> it doesn't even say it's activating when I check it
<mdales> I've been setting up LDAP on a server machine and a client machine. I can log into the client using the name/password of someone in the LDAP database, and I get their $HOME, who whois shows me as the one local user on the client. Anyone have any idea where I might be going wrong? I'm following the instructions on help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Jack_Sparrow> writeout: How did you install it
<writeout> Jack_Sparrow: apt-get
<davey1> when i have to install brother drivers i used the ones from there site at this link http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/lpr_drivers.html
<Jack_Sparrow> writeout: apt-get remove xxxxxx
<writeout> Jack_Sparrow: no.
<writeout> Jack_Sparrow: apt-get does not remove configs.
<nixnoob> Ackdar, why don't you double click your modem in the list there and check that the phone number and account info is there, also check that modem port is correct and that all the options in the options tab are checked... then hit ok
<Jack_Sparrow> writeout: Aptitude is better at removing all the dep... but it had to be installed with it in the first place if I remember correectly
<Pici> writeout: apt-get remove --purge somepackage
<noodlesgc> davey1 WOW thanks, i have a brother printer and couldn't get it working.
<Ackdar> nixnoob, I spent all night doing that
<Jack_Sparrow> writeout: is purge what you want
<writeout> Pici: yes, purge removes more, but not everything, like the configs for example
<Pici> writeout: Purge removes configs in /etc/
<writeout> however i have not installed it with aptitude
<roddersg> davey1 - I don't want to install the lpr drivers, it hangs
<fagina|sleep> hmma Ackdar, it seems I didn't do update-grub after updating the menu.lst
<writeout> Pici: why is the configs still there then?
<noodlesgc> writeout you'll have to do something like rm -R /home/yourname/.packagename
<Ackdar> fagina|sleep, then what's my problem with the boot screen
<Tazbobu> How do you change the password requirement for ubuntu?  Before I had it set so I could use 5 characters for user password but I can't remember where to change it
<Pici> writeout: Wheres 'here'?
<Ackdar> I got past grub, got 2 lines, a blank screen, and nothing until login
<omazone> When I type: sudo ifconfif ethX, I get this error: "ethX: error fetching interface information: Device not found"
<fagina|sleep> Ackdar i have no idea man :s sucky blank screen
<fagina|sleep> Ackdar have you got a floppy drive on your system ?
<omazone> ifconfig**
<writeout> i dont want to remove everything manually. if apt-get can install a program, someoen in the linuxcommuntiy would have thought that i want to remove everything some day.
<DRebellion> omazone, replace X with a number ;)
<Ackdar> fagina|sleep, no
<omazone> oh, okay. Thanks! :)
<writeout> the config are located in /etc
<fagina|sleep> me neither.. and while installing, it paused for a few minutes on that thing I noticed
<krim> 'aptitude purge package' doesn't remove everything does it? I think I've done that and reinstalled something and had everything set up just like it was before.
<fagina|sleep> something about fd0 (floppy drive)
<writeout> dont i need to install the package through aptitude to remove it with aptitude?
<myIRC> themonk
<Jack_Sparrow> krim: But was it installed with aptitude and not apt-get?
<RoboCop> when will the next version of *buntu going to release ?
<Ackdar> writeout, probably not
<Pici> writeout: No, they all use apt.
<krim> Jack_Sparrow: it was installed with aptitude and deleted with aptitude
<DRebellion> !hardy | RoboCop
<ubotu> RoboCop: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Ackdar> theoretically, aptitude would scan for the package and delete it
<myIRC> this is johwil
<tez> hi. I'm not sure if its a grub error or ubuntu, but I'm just starting ubuntu server [recovery mode] and it gets stuck at Starting up... after that. Nothing at all, no errors, shows
<ttkehakqoa> hi?
<Jack_Sparrow> krim: Interesting... I thought that would remove everything...
<tez> can anyone see me?
<Ackdar> tez, no
<Pici> tez: yes, we can.
<nixnoob> Ackdar, try using wvdial , just gksudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf enter your information there and do sudo wvdial
<krim> Jack_Sparrow: It was Pidgin. After reinstalling my contacts and accounts were there just like before.
<davey1> rodderg this is the link to the latest cups drivers hope these are better!
<Ackdar> nixnoob, I'll try in a few minutes.
 * Ackdar init 0's himself
<writeout> Pici: should the apt-get --purge remove the configs in users homecat?
<Pici> writeout: no, it shouldnt.
<writeout> ok
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<davey1> sorry it would help if added it lol roddersg http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_drivers.html
<tez> hi. I'm not sure if its a grub error or ubuntu, but I'm just starting ubuntu server [recovery mode] and it gets stuck at Starting up... after that. Nothing at all, no errors, shows
<Hammer89> how do I set up a keyboard shortcut to open a specific program?
<roddersg> davey1, if you follow the discussions elsewhere, you have to install the lpr driver first and then the cupswrapper
<krim> Jack_Sparrow: Just tried purge and then install again to make sure I hadn't imagined the whole thing and yeah, everything in /home/user/.purple was still there.
<nixnoob> hey whats that package that gives random messages and ascii art in console when you open a console?
<roddersg> davey1, in a previous installation, it screwed up my system because I did not have lpr installed
<Pici> krim: Purge does not remove per-user configs.
 * N3bunel brb
<krim> Pici: What does?
<Pici> krim: rm
<pepperjack> nixnoob: cowsay fortune
<nixnoob> pepperjack, thanks
<pepperjack> nixnoob: dont need cowsay but why wouldnt you want a cow delivering it
<Jack_Sparrow> Hammer89: I can pastebin those instructions for you
<Hammer89> Jack_Sparrow: it'd be appreciated :)
<Bodsda> does anyone know anything about SPE?
<DRebellion> !anyone | Bodsda
<ubotu> Bodsda: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jonathan_L> http://pastebin.org/19058 - My Atheros AR5006EG WLAN card won't connect to my router. I can find the router (and a few others, including signal strength) in the network manager, and I can change the settings for it. I ave set the right WPA key, but it won't help
<Jack_Sparrow> Hammer89: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55614/
<nixnoob> pepperjack, how do i set it up?
<Hammer89> Jack_Sparrow: thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jonathan_L> I'm using a 2 meter long network cable right now...
<Bodsda> how do i run a program in SPE?
<Gigamo> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<davey1> sorry roddersg i came in halfway through the discussion & did not realise, i had  followed the instructions provided by brother somewhere for installing them I did however end up with 2 drivers to choose from if i recollect correctly
<Tkitti> Hi, I'm having trouble with my battery bar. It was working when I first installed Xubuntu but now it has totally disappeared and the same goes for the volume controls. I tried re adding them but it does nothing at all. Can some one help me with my situation?
<Jonathan_L> So.... My WLAN card? Does anybody know what to do?
<sipior> Jonathan_L:  can others connect? what about under windows?
<Jonathan_L> I can connect form Vista
<genii> Jonathan_L: Do you have wpasupplicant installed?
<Jonathan_L> Don't know
<Jonathan_L> How to check quickly?
<genii> Jonathan_L: apt-cache policy wpasupplicant
<ePax> Jonathan_L: Tiy have to installl madwifi drivers or ndiswrapper. Search in ubuntuforums.org
<genii> work, afk
<devilsreject> hey guys
<Jonathan_L> "Installerad: 0.6.0+0.5.8-0ubuntu1"
<nixnoob> pepperjack, are you there?  can you tell me how to set it up so that the cow delivers the fortune?
<roddersg> davey1, yes I did it the same way and got screwed.  After that ubuntu was a bit faulty
<Jonathan_L> "Installed"
<pepperjack> nixnoob: id assume there is a starup package for it but manually i suppose you could add it to the bootmisc.sh script like gksu /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh  and scroll down to the motd line and like change the last to [ -f /etc/motd.tail ] && cat /etc/motd.tail && cowsay $(fortune) >> /var/run/motd or something  im sure there is an easy package for it though
<sipior> Jonathan_L: also, please pastebin the output of "/sbin/route -n" and /sbin/ifconfig.
<devilsreject> quick question, i just need to know exactly what kind of ram my pc has is there anything in ubuntu that will tell me this???
<Jonathan_L> ePax: I just made Ubuntu find tha caard this morning
<Jonathan_L> sipior: Ok. Didyou read what I posted before?
<sipior> Jonathan_L: last, does the card work sans WPA?
<roddersg> !foomatic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foomatic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jonathan_L> It works perfectly in Vista
<pepperjack> nixnoob: that wont be dynamic though
<sillyxone> hi, anybody updated to Wicd 1.4.1 today? the wireless list cannot be clicked anymore
<Milos_SD> hi all. Is "Magic key" (ALT+SysRQ) enabled in Ubuntu Gutsy?
<Jonathan_L> sipior: Works perfect in Vista
<sipior> Jonathan_L: only read back to 5.56pm CET
<nixnoob> pepperjack, thats rediculously and unnecessarily complicated there must be an easier way
<devilsreject> Jonathan_L ====== dont you EVER use the word VISTA in a linux room you will be tortured
<Jonathan_L> What is that in GMT+1?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jonathan_L: Sometimes it helps identify the problem if you turn off wpa and try to connect without all that then add wpa
<Pici> devilsreject: calm down.
<sipior> Jonathan_L: just so
<Hammer89> Jack_Sparrow: how do I get it to use my windows key? (like... for the control key you type <ctl>... what would I use for the win key?)
<Jonathan_L> Then my sister will hate me...
<Jonathan_L> She have a Vista laptop
<sipior> Jonathan_L: could you pastebin the data i mentioned earlier?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hammer89: It is not called a windows key.. it is called the SUPER key, and I dont know if that will work in there.
<parkinm> Hello all: I have an old dell p4/1gb ram pc - if I install ubuntu on it do i have to find any kind of drivers for it or will it work out of the box so to speak?
<Hammer89> Jack_Sparrow: Ah... okay
<Jonathan_L> She thinks that internet working on her Vista laptop is more important than internet working in Ubuntu on my laptop
<devilsreject> pici - where does ubuntu tell me exactly what type of ram i have?
<pepperjack> nixnoob: ok then just echo fortune >> ~/.bashrc  ;p
<devilsreject> i have nothing on the physical pieces telling me what kind it is
<Pici> devilsreject: I dont know.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hammer89: LEt me look and see what I can find.
<Hammer89> Jack_Sparrow: okay :)
<devilsreject> does anyone know, i guess i found the unanswerable question lol
<nixnoob> pepperjack, or just cowsay `fortune`
<pepperjack> nixnoob: yeah if you want the cow too.
<sillyxone> devilsreject: if you know the model of your CPU, you can narrow down the type of RAM you have
<Jonathan_L> http://pastebin.org/19066
<devilsreject> P4 1.7ghz
<ndan> hey hey, tryin to download awn curved (looks sweet btw).... is tuxfamily servers down?
<Jonathan_L> sipior: There it is. http://pastebin.org/19066
<sunrise> where can i find inittab to set default run level for x windows server?
<devilsreject> i know its ddr
<devilsreject> but i dunno pc what
<parkinm> Hello all: I have an old dell p4/1gb ram pc - if I install ubuntu on it do i have to find any kind of drivers for it or will it work out of the box so to speak?
<ndan> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy avant-window-navigator
<sipior> Jonathan_L: got it, thanks
<sunrise> on ubuntu 7.10
<ndan> or neone know of another mirror or something i can use?
<cfedde> devilsreject: try dmidecode
<Blinny> Does Ubuntu default to giving each user its own gid with a group name the same as the username, or are they all lumped together in a group like 'users' ?
<DRebellion> parkinm, boot off the livecd and check that everything works before installing
<sillyxone> devilsreject: most RAM module also has the refresh time printed on the chips (in nanoseconds)
<noodlesgc> parkinm almost all hardware will work out of the box
<Blinny> parkinm: It should 'just work' if you use the latest flavor, 7.10 ("Gutsy")
<nixnoob> uh oh, stupid me gnome-terminal now crashes on startup
<parkinm> thanks ppl
<DRebellion> nixnoob, just use gedit to change it back
<devilsreject> right on thanx yallzzizz
<ubuntu> hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 999
<ubuntu> anyone know what hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 999 means
<devilsreject> i'll do what i should of done to start and just inspect the ram itself
<Jonathan_L> sipior: Did you find anything interesting?
<davey1> devilsreject i think you are more likely to find that information in your bios screen this is normally limited to type & speed though in most bios's
<sipior> Jonathan_L: ah, apologies. i should've realised you were working on the machine presently. do you happen to have the data from when you were only connected via wireless?
<devilsreject> Daveyl ---- even better, thanx i'll be back
<Jonathan_L> I don't think so, but I can unplug the network canle if that what you mean
<nixnoob> DRebellion, which file shoudl i edit?
<Jonathan_L> sipior
<sunrise> where can i find inittab to set default run level for x windows server on ubuntu7.10?
<DRebellion> nixnoob, the one that you edited to break gnome-terminal
<sipior> Jonathan_L: what i'm after is: can you verify that the routing information is correct when you connect to the AP
<Guerra> Does anyone have experience getting the ATI/AMD 2900 XT or PRO restricted drivers working on Gutsy?
<Jonathan_L> sipior: Ó.ò
<nixnoob> DRebellion, i edited the current profile in the tabs on gnome-terminal i didnt ouch any text files.
<Tkitti> can anyone help? my battery monitor on xubuntu has disappeared and won't return
<Pici> sunrise: Ubuntu uses upstart, not the sys v init system.
<Pici> !bot boot sunrise
<Pici> !boot > sunrise (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> Hammer89: you there
<Tyczek> what is better method to install fglrx on default ubuntu kernel? installer or packages?
<DRebellion> nixnoob, oh, sorry must have gotten you mixed up with someone else
<Guerra> What vid card, Tyczek?
<Hammer89> Jack_Sparrow: yup
<cvega> i have a weird issue with sound control
<nixnoob> DRebellion, got any ideas?
<Tyczek> guerby, mobility hd 2600
<Jonathan_L> sipior?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hammer89: <super>
<cvega> in a dell 9300 laptop  (with a built in subwoofer)
<Milos_SD> hi all. Is "Magic key" (ALT+SysRQ) enabled in Ubuntu Gutsy?
<cvega> volume control doesnt work on the sub
<sipior> Jonathan_L: yes?
<cvega> only speakers
<Hammer89> Jack_Sparrow: thanks!
<Tyczek> i installed from packages, but don't know how to upgrade later
<omazone> How do I find the MAC Address?
<Blinny> Does Ubuntu default to giving each user its own gid with a group name the same as the username, or are they all lumped together in a group like 'users' ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hammer89: <Super> actually
<sipior> Blinny: the former
<Jonathan_L> sipior: Can you tell me what to do without interfering with my sister's laptop?
<Blinny> sipior: Thanks mate.
<genii> omazone: If the interface is up, ifconfig should tell you
<noodlesgc> Milos_SD Which key is SysRQ?
<Jonathan_L> noodlesgc: Print screen
<omazone> genii: The interface?
<Jonathan_L> noodlesgc: That key does two things. Usually only print screen.
<sipior> Jonathan_L: are you connected via her laptop atm?
<omazone> genii: What interface?
<Jonathan_L> My laptop with a 2 meter long network cable
<Hammer89> Jack_Sparrow: Hmmm... isn't working for me... I'm beginning to wonder if my keyboard isn't configured right... because my Fn key doesn't seem to work either
<noodlesgc> oh
<Jonathan_L> sipior: My laptop is using a cable, my sister is using WLAN
<genii> omazone: If for instance your eth0 device is active, the command: ifconfig        will show the eth0 as well as other info like it's IP and MAC
<Tyczek> f.e ati develops 8.2 so... then i just remove old fglrx packages?
<Guerra> Does anyone at all have a ATI 2900 XT or PRO that works with restricted drivers?
<Jonathan_L> sipior: My sister won't be very happy if I start messing with the router settings, because that would break her internet connection
<Guerra> I hate ATI so much now.
<sipior> Jonathan_L: i see. well, the trick is to reboot your machine without the ethernet cable, and save the ifconfig and routing data to a file when you are connected via wireless
<sipior> Jonathan_L: you shouldn't have to touch the router itself
<Jonathan_L> sipior: I will. Wait a few minutes.
<Jonathan_L> sipior: ifconfig? Only ifconfig?
<omazone> genii: Is MAC Address the same as HWaddr?
<sipior> Jonathan_L: no, /sbin/route -n as well, as before
<Jonathan_L> Can you give me all commands to do in one line? Want to save it as a text file.
<genii> omazone: Yes
<DRebellion> nixnoob, what did you change?
<sipior> Jonathan_L: /sbin/route -n > route.txt  /sbin/ifconfig > ifconfig.txt
<ndan> hmm so anyone else know of a mirror to apt to since tuxfamily.org must be down since last night?
<omazone> genii: Uh-huh, thanks a lot my friend! ^_^
<nixnoob> DRebellion, i used a custom startup command "gnome-terminal & cowsay `fortune`"
<genii> omazone: You're welcome
<Guerra> Anyone at all? Any experience with the ATI 2900 video card?
<Guerra> I can't find it anywhere.
<writeout> Guerra: hmm hd2900?
<Jonathan_L> Guerra: Is Xpress 1200 enough?
<Guerra> Yes writeout.
<writeout> Guerra: i have a hd2900xt
<Jack_Sparrow> Hammer89: Are you making the changes in both sections
<Guerra> Did you get the restricted drivers working, writeout?
<DRebellion> nixnoob, ok, bad idea. lemme find the config file for you.
<writeout> Guerra: sure
<writeout> Guerra: the sucks though
<Guerra> on gusty?
<Guerra> dude, anything for 3d
<Hammer89>  Jack_Sparrow: Yeah... I got <alt>q opening the desired program
<writeout> Guerra: yeah, but i use envy instead
<Guerra> Envy? What's that?
<writeout> its a automated installed for ati/nvidia binary drivers
<nixnoob> DRebellion, i think i found it
<Pici> !envy | Guerra writeout
<ubotu> Guerra writeout: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Jonathan_L> sipior: Now I'm rebooting!
<Ackdar> ...
<writeout> not supported by ubuntu though, but it works great for me and all my computers
<DRebellion> nixnoob, ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/
<Ackdar> Wvdial didn't work...
<Jack_Sparrow> Hammer89: What program are you trying to do that does not work
<Guerra> ubotu: dude, the restricted driver DOES NOT work on my 2900
<Guerra> everytime I boot up after installing it
<Guerra> my screen is black
<nixnoob> DRebellion, yea i fixed it but thanks
<Guerra> and won't boot into the GUI
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<writeout> Guerra: try the binary driver through envy
<Ackdar> Guerra, it seems everyone has that problem
<DRebellion> nixnoob, put fortune in your .bashrc
<Hammer89>  Jack_Sparrow: the shortcut was to open gnome-do... I was going to use the super key... but I set it to <alt>q instead because that wasn't working
<Jack_Sparrow> writeout: Bad advise
<Guerra> Yes, and I want to find someone who has figured a way around it.
<writeout> Jack_Sparrow: why
<Guerra> writeout, you using gutsy with this driver?
<writeout> yes, binary
<Pici> writeout: We don't support Envy in this channel.
<writeout> Pici: which i said.
<Jack_Sparrow> Read up what the bot posted about envy
<Ackdar> Guerra, why were you talking to ubotu... it's a bot
<writeout> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Guerra> Dude, I'm new. So what?
<Ackdar> -_-
<Ackdar> no need to explode all over us
<nixnoob> DRebellion, where does it go? if i just paste the command to the bottom of .bashrc itll run each time i open a terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hammer89: I set <Super>f to open firefox and works fine
<illumanti> hi
<Guerra> writeout: IM me with the instructions for this driver. WIll it enable 3d support?
<DRebellion> nixnoob, yep
<nixnoob> DRebellion, k thnx
<Ackdar> nixnoob, WvDial didn't connect
<Guerra> I'm a 100% linux noob. the only command I know is sudo, and that's not even a real command.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hammer89: Has to be something simple.. try it again
<writeout> ok, but if restricted drivers doesnt work, and envy works, it would be ok to say that solution to somewone, while sayin that envy is not supported here.
<illumanti> please go to #chippl, ok
<ndan> thats wierd its up... everyone check out awn... i def prefer the 3d one tho http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572019
<nixnoob> Ackdar, what does console say when you try?
<Hammer89> Jack_Sparrow: that's why I'm thinking it might be something wrong with how my keyboard is set up (laptop keyboard)... some keys don't seem to work
<Jack_Sparrow> writeout: no
<writeout> Guerra: cant, not registered, try ubuntuforums/google. its kinda straight forward
<Ackdar> it gets to WvDial Modem <*1>; Password:
<DRebellion> How can i get 'echo' to print a newline (\n)?
<Guerra> egh
<Guerra> le sigh
<Pici> DRebellion: echo -e   iirc
<nixnoob> DRebellion, thank you it works.
<writeout> Jack_Sparrow: but restricted drivers dont work.
<Pici> DRebellion: rather, echo -e should interpret backslash expressions
<DRebellion> Pici, perfect, thanks. I should have read the man page.
<acrimo> having an installation issue: I boot from the CD (7.10 desktop) select install/start ubuntu, then the ubuntu logo appears with the orange back-and-forth bar for about 5 minutes, then the bar stops moving and nothing happens
<acrimo> it's a fairly new machine
<Guerra> one other thing. My sister has a Dell Inspiron 1501 and the touch pad doesn't work on Ubuntu 64 Gutsy. Anyway I can find and install the driver to get it working?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hammer89: So it might see the super key as something else.. I get it..
<nixnoob> Ackdar, and then you shoudl enter your password and hit enter.
<Ackdar> I did
<Ackdar> and it did nothing
<Hammer89> Jack_Sparrow: do you know of a way to find out if that's the case?
<noodlesgc> acrimo try starting in safe gfx mode
<acrimo> ignore me, just found the issue.
<Jack_Sparrow> writeout: THis is not the place to discuss envy.. it is not needed. the restricted drivers do work when installed properly
<Ackdar> shouldn't it enter the pass for me, since it's in the config?
<acrimo> i was using the 32bit disk instead of the 64bit
<nixnoob> Ackdar, im sorry i am stumped, yes it shoudl enter the pass for you.
 * acrimo feels stupid
<Guerra> jack sparrow: Do you have an ATI 2900 series card?
<Ackdar> it also gives me 4 lines of login: and on the last one, it says Login: ATDT3229414
<Guerra> If not, you don't know that.
<writeout> Jack_Sparrow: what is the "properly way" ? i press the marker to install it, ubuntu downloads the package and insatlls it, i reboot to black screen or some other strange errors.
<Ackdar> then it requests a pass
<Guerra> 2900 restricted driver does not work.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hammer89: Not sure.. I would think if you get the keyboard setup correctly everything will fall into lace
<bakcil> do you speak bosnian
<bakcil> ?
<Ackdar> bakcil, none of us speak bosnian
<bakcil> okay
<writeout> Ackdar: someone might
<noodlesgc> bakcil http://home.freeuk.com/iandart/
<Hammer89> Jack_Sparrow: Okay... I'll have to look into that then
<Ackdar> writeout, it is highly doubtable
<Jack_Sparrow> writeout: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   will let you fine tune it or setup your monitor type correctly with v/h rates
<Ackdar> writeout, this is an enlish only channel anyway
<Slap_stick1> hey, if i have scp'ed a file and my connection dropped can i use rsync to basically continue where it left off so i dont have to transfer it all again?
<leeping> Jack_Sparrow, Debian live is now up and running off a netboot!
<leeping> Thanks again for your help!
<leeping> I now have a sense of accomplishment
<Jack_Sparrow> writeout: MOre often than not it is a monitor that cannot be probed for the correct rates
<Jack_Sparrow> leeping: glad you got it...  Welcome to Ubuntu
<Guerra> and how do you fix that, Jack?
<leeping> thanks :P I've been using ubuntu for over a year, it's sad isn't it?
<leeping> I need to get in the community some more
<Jack_Sparrow> Guerra: You look them up and put them into the xorg.
<writeout> Jack_Sparrow: so the most problem with the restricted drivers user have, is invalid monitor settings?
<Guerra> I've been having problems with my monitor in Ubuntu too. Nec AccuSync 75f
<Guerra> What do you mean?
<Ackdar> anyone wish to tell me why I can't activate my modem from System > Administration > Network? I has the checkmark, but is won't connect
<Ackdar> it*
<Jack_Sparrow> writeout: If they get the right drivers installed, very often it is a v/h rate that will be wrong or something to do with compiz and then we have a whole array of other things.
<eth01> .
<Guerra> jack, if I set my freaking monitor to 640 to whatever, and 60 hz
<Guerra> it should fucking work
<Guerra> excuse my language
<menllyos> i recently installed OSS v4 to be able to use my xfi, but now im getting this error on boot every time: "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:Deskbar_Applet"." anyone can help me with that?
<eth01> language please.
<nixnoob> Guerra, theoretically yes, but some monitors are weird
<Jack_Sparrow> Guerra: No excuse for that language in this channel period
<msix> Hi all, i apt-getted source linux-image, changed highmem from 4 to 64, then i did the make-kpkg thing. Now, why do i end up with a package with a different version? is there a way to remake the package so that i can alter it, but not get a different version ?
<Guerra> I already apologized for it. No need to tell me.
<Jonathan_L> http://pastebin.org/19073
<eth01> Jack_Sparrow, he's already been told. once will do :)
<Ackdar> !patience | Guerra
<ubotu> Guerra: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Guerra> Seriously guys.
<sobczyk> hi, anyone knows if mono handles CArchive?
<nixnoob> Lol.
<eth01> Ackdar, it's not patience, it's arrogance :)
<Guerra> Asking for help is never an act of arrogance.
<nixnoob> We are all here trolling for people to abuse the rules so we can gang up on them LOL.
<Ackdar> smells like my potatoes are burning
<Jack_Sparrow> eth01: That does not excuse it...
<Guerra> Learn to respect others, even if it is online, eth01.
<Ackdar> oh well
 * eth01 sighs.
<bastid_raZor> nixnoob; speak for yourself. i troll to learn
<Guerra> Seriously nixnoob. This is ridiculous.
<eth01> let's change the subject folks.
<writeout> the graphiccard/monitor problem in linux/ubuntu is really bad compared to windows. i think many potential new ubuntusers falls off on this
<sipior> Jonathan_L: yeah, your router isn't doling out an ip address. after connecting, try running "sudo dhclient ath0"
<nixnoob> bastid_raZor, just kidding =)
<maximilion> By the way, anyone know how to get rid of the delay before a submenu is opened in the main menu?
<Jonathan_L> After connecting?
<Guerra> I apologize for using profanity, that wasn't even directed at anyone, and you all jump on me.
<writeout> ati is evil
<Guerra> Ridiculous.
<Guerra> instead of helping me
<Jack_Sparrow> Guerra: May I have a quick pm
<bastid_raZor> nixnoob; now i charge three pence for walking over my bridge
<Ackdar> Guerra, maybe you should learn some respect instead of whining about a problem that we are trying to help you with. It seems like you are blocking us out for your own solutions...
<writeout> Guerra: what are your nationality?
<Guerra> Does it matter?
<eth01> i'll ask again, can we please change the subject of conversation please.
<phoenixz> Hi there, I just installed kubuntu on an acer aspire 5720 laptop. It has an atheros AR5006EG wifi card built in.. The atheros restricted module is loaded, but the wifi light on the laptop doesnt burn and I cant see the wireless device in kubuntu either.. Could anybody help me to get this to work?
<nixnoob> bastid_raZor, i have zero pence only american dollars
 * Ackdar deletes writeout
<Hrishikesh> HI
<writeout> Guerra: some ppl does react really bad, on bad language.
<sipior> Jonathan_L: yes, though it should work now just fine
<bastid_raZor> nixnoob; american is soon to be of no value.. the euro will do
<Ackdar> Hrishikesh, please use lowercase
<nixnoob> bastid_raZor, agreed
<Hrishikesh> is there any way to recover yahoo messenger password in version for linux?
<Jonathan_L> sipior: What do you mean?
<eth01> Hrishikesh, no.
<Guerra> It's kind of silly writeout, but that's life.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Guerra> Anyways, back to my problem.
<shishirm1> Hrishikesh: what do you mean recover?
<sipior> Jonathan_L: try typing that command in a terminal, then try ifconfig again. see if there's an ip address for the ath0 device
<Hrishikesh> I tried .ymessenger directory
<Jack_Sparrow> Guerra: May I have a quick pm
<nixnoob> The liberal use of ubotu in here is just lovely.
<Guerra> ATI HD2900 Pro. Restricted Drivers.
<maximilion> Guerra: Just ask a question about your monitor. Probably the guy that wrote the Linux driver isn't here, and probably, Nec don't spend a cent on making proper drivers.
<Guerra> Go ahead Jack.
 * Ackdar agrees with writeout, but refers him to #ubunto-offtopic
<eth01> Jack_Sparrow, he is not identified to services ;)
<Ackdar> uhhh
<Ackdar> #ubuntu-offtopic
<DRebellion> Pici, can we change the !offtopic trigger to reflect that the channel/person is talking offtopic instead of just listing the ubuntu channels?
<Guerra> max: Sadly. I need to get a new monitor, but that's a bad solution to the issue really. How is Samsung support?
<eth01> look's like we'll need some staff in here...
<eth01> which are *active*
<writeout> i volonteer
<Guerra> okay so do I have to be registered to accept IMs?
<writeout> yes.
<parkinm> not to recieve but to send i believe
<jernster> you have to spell volunteer correctly to be considered a candidate, sorry.
<xochilt> hello
<Ackdar> !offtopic is Please stay on topic in this channel. If you are not here for support, please visit #ubuntu-offtopic instead.
<writeout> jernster: haha. damn
<nixnoob> Anyone know if Avermedia AverHDTV USB TV Tuner is supported under linux?
<jernster> :)
<Ackdar> there
<Ackdar> ll fixed
<DRebellion> Ackdar, :) thanks
<Ackdar> all*
<Ackdar> now if it passes through ops it will be okay
<eth01> and if you require assistance with the registeration of your nick, join #freenode
<Jonathan_L> sipior: http://pastebin.org/19076
<eth01>  registration , even
<Guerra> Okay, so new problem. Let's put this 2900 and nec monitor on the sidelines for now.
<writeout> can i save all the repositary sources links, and and a list of all my programs installed on this computer, to install it on another computer?
<Ackdar> !offtopic | Ackdar
<Guerra> I've tried to save my little sister's laptop from the horrible Vista.
<Hammer89> Jack_Sparrow: do you know how to use the tab key in a shortcut?
<Guerra> I installed 64 bit Ubuntu, she has an Inspiron 1501.
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<eth01> Ackdar, please don't do that.
<encrypt128bit> Is it okay to post a URL to the ubuntu forms for my question? I keep asking and no one can seem to answer it
<DRebellion> Ackdar, you broke it!
<Jack_Sparrow> Hammer89: dont think that is possible
<Ackdar> eth01, huh?
<eth01> encrypt128bit, yes, consider joining the ubuntu-forums channel here too
<Hammer89> Jack_Sparrow: hmm... okay
<KiPo_1942> can some1 help me?
<writeout> Jack_Sparrow: thanks *hugs*
<Ackdar> DRebellion, I broke nothing
<Pici> eth01: #ubuntuforums is not a support channel, they defer to here.
<Hrishikesh>  Hi, My friend has lost his password of yahoo, it is stored in his yahoomessenger in .ymessenger directory, & i saw some sort of encoded text as password, so is there any way to get it back? I thought there has to be.
<noodlesgc> KiPo_1942 whats the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> writeout: For what may I ask
<kimmey2k4> ANy place i can download a .deb package or something with a fixed kernel so i dont need to think about the exploit?
<Jonathan_L> sipior? http://pastebin.org/19076
<DRebellion> Hrishikesh, it is probably a one-way hash. the short answer is: no.
<eth01> Pici, no, it's for discussion *about* the ubuntu forums et cetera
<writeout> Jack_Sparrow: general support
<DRebellion> Hrishikesh, wait, maybe it isn't...
<Guerra> Guys. Dell Inspiron 1501. The touch pad won't work with gutsy gibbon. Anyone know how I can find, download and install the proper drivers for it?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Ackdar> Hrishikesh, please stop repeating, and Linux is one of the most secure OS's on the planet. I doubt you can get it back.
<sipior> Jonathan_L: i saw it, give me a moment to think
<maximilion> kimmey2k4: We are not mind-readers. Please give us full information about your problem.
<noodlesgc> !touchpad | Guerra
<ubotu> Guerra: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Hrishikesh> but you can get it back in gaim
<Jonathan_L> sipior: :P
<Guerra> noodlesgc: That doesn't contain the information I want, sadly.
<Hrishikesh> mind you it is saved on PC.
<encrypt128bit> Can someone help me with this problem, thanks: Http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=693730
<kimmey2k4> maximilion: http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/02/10/2011257
<DRebellion> Hrishikesh, you probably can.
<Jonathan_L> Anybody else that can help too?
<Ackdar> eth01, please elaborate. What am I not supposed to do?
<Pici> kimmey2k4: I suggest you wait until the Ubuntu devs have released an official updated package.
<kimmey2k4> Pici: I'll do that :)
<Hrishikesh> DRebellion, please tell me how
<fagina|sleep> I'm getting pissed off by 7.10 !!! *grrr*
<Jack_Sparrow> encrypt128bit: Please include a description of the problem and not just a link
<DRebellion> Hrishikesh, i don't know exactly, sorry.
<noodlesgc> Guerra, try typing you model name then "ubuntu" into google
<Pici> Ackdar: I believe he was referring to doing !fact | myself, instead of messaging the bot.
<DRebellion> Guerra, just go to www.google.com/linux and enter you model name
<Hrishikesh> any place where i can get it?
<encrypt128bit> Jack_Sparrow: someone just told me i could post a link to the problem. The link has all the description
<queuetue> Hi.  Could someone point me towards a rundown of virtualization options under ubuntu?  (I want to run a virtual linux machine running another distro under Ubuntu)
<sipior> Jonathan_L: how do you start the wireless connection? with networkmanager?
<Ackdar> Pici, ah... I found that out when the bot pmed me
<DRebellion> !virtualisation | queuetue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualisation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maximilion> kimmey2k4: There seems to be a patch a few posts down?
<MrObvious> Guerra: The Ubuntu Wiki has a lot of information on laptops. Let me see if I can find an Inspiron 1501 on there.
<Ackdar> !virtualization | queuetue
<Jonathan_L> I click on it's icon in the "menu field" or in the main menu
<ubotu> queuetue: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Jonathan_L> sipior
<Guerra> noodle: I've been doing that for over a week, I looked at pretty much every single forum on the issue and absolutely NOT a single helpful article. I've even been to www.ubuntu1501.com which specializes in this laptop.
<Guerra> I've called Dell Support even.
<Hrishikesh> & another Q, can we create symbolic links to remote host using "ln -s" (or any other command)
<queuetue> ubotu, Thank you.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ackdar> DRebellion, it has a z, not an s
<DRebellion> Ackdar, bah...
<queuetue> Ackdar, DRebellion , Thank you.
<Jonathan_L> Sipior: I don't really "start it"
<Guerra> This is my last, last, last resort. I've been on a quest to fix this touch pad issue for ages.
<maximilion> kimmey2k4: Check the site before you click, but appears legit.
<ex0dus_> good evening
<Ackdar> queuetue, Ubotu is not a real person, no need to thank it
<Jack_Sparrow> encrypt128bit: Yes, you can post a detailed link about the problem, but if you say something to indicate what it is about, video, audio, drives, setup .. someone with experience in that area will go look.  If not then you stand the chance of being ignored
<Guerra> even bots need loving.
<sipior> Jonathan_L: my first thought was that the wireless router may have a mac filter on it, but you mentioned that it works fine under windows, and i presume this is the same wireless card
<Jonathan_L> sipior: My laptop have an on/off switch for WLAN. I just leave it on, nothing else.
<Jack_Sparrow> !botsnack
<queuetue> Ackdar, I figured that out pretty quick. :)
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<writeout> Jack_Sparrow: I want to remove everything that installs with the ltsp-server-standalone package, apt-get --purge doest seems to do the trick for me, config and ltsp-build-client-files are still there. what is the best way? aptitude seems difficult
<maximilion> Gnome/X configuration: How to remove the delay in menus?
<sipior> Jonathan_L: what sort of laptop?
<Hrishikesh> can we create symbolic links to remote host using "ln -s" (or any other command)
<Guerra> sipior: Having wireless issues?
<Jonathan_L> sipior: The same card, MAC filter = gone
<ex0dus_> can soime1 tell me how can i get full permissions?
<sipior> Gueri am not. Jonathan_L  is
<MrObvious> Guerra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron1501?highlight=%28inspiron%29 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron1501-2?highlight=%28inspiron%29 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron1501-3?highlight=%28inspiron%29 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron1501-4?highlight=%28inspiron%29
<sipior> Guerra: i am not, Jonathan_L  is
<encrypt128bit> Jack_Sparrow: Its the same problem i had yesterday you talked to me about. Installation problems =)
<Jonathan_L> sipior: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pa 2510. Atheros AR5006EG is the WLAN chip
<shr1k3> Hrishikesh: how do you want to use this symbolic link?
<Ackdar> anyone wish to tell me why I can't activate my modem from System > Administration > Network? I has the checkmark, but is won't connect
<Ackdar> oops
<Ackdar> my bad
<sipior> Jonathan_L: is WPA supported with this series? is it the madwifi driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> writeout: You will need to go at it manually,  purge etc will remove the installed files, but not everything the program does is logged where purge can find it. and we dont wnat purge guessing if you wanted to remove something or not.
<shr1k3> Hrishikesh: like cp,mv from command line to remote host? not gonna work like that
<Ackdar> anyone wish to tell me why I can't activate my modem from System > Administration > Network? I has the checkmark, but is won't connect*
<Ackdar> much better
<Jonathan_L> sipior: It works perfectly in Windows Vista on this same laptop
<Hrishikesh> shr1k3, ya i have stored file on remote host (in same computer lab (on LAN))
<Guerra> obvious. That doesn't help me. Not even a little.
<Hrishikesh> & i want to use it with symbolic link
<sipior> Jonathan_L: that wasn't what i asked :) the linux driver may not support WPA on this card
<Jonathan_L> I'm using this driver: madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007
<Jonathan_L> I installed that one this morning
<sipior> Jonathan_L: let me check something quickly
<writeout> Jack_Sparrow: ok, i see. how do i know what to remove? mi intention is to do a whole whipe for reinstall
<Guerra> Ackdar, laptop?
 * N3bunel back
<shr1k3> Hrishikesh: only if you say nfs mount a directory from that host
<writeout> my.
<Pici> !away > N3bunel (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<shr1k3> Hrishikesh: but then you would not NEED a symbolic link
<Ackdar> Guerra, yup, and I have the softmodem drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> writeout: I would not know where to start on that one.
<writeout> ok
<Hrishikesh> ya true
<vhozard> anyone who can help me with xawtv?
<Guerra> which laptop, ackbar?
<Hrishikesh> shr1k3: Thanks, i had big files on remote hosts which i did not want  to keep on my home
<Ackdar> guerra, Dell Inspiron 1100
<Guerra> Hmm
<Hrishikesh> shr1k3: i used to do sshfs mounting
<doc|work> anyone know why an ip address/name combo in ubuntu might be getting ignored?
<Guerra> there is a good tutorial for that for the 1501, it may apply to your 1100
<Hrishikesh> may be have to continue with it
<Guerra> since they use the same modem.
<Guerra> Gutsy?
<shr1k3> Hrishikesh: not knowing what you want to do zactly, either nfs or yes i was gonna recommend sshfs
<vhozard> anyone who can help me with xawtv?
<Hrishikesh> nfs command not found
<jetscreamer> -_-
<Ackdar> guerra, yes, but please use my nick next time
<sipior> Jonathan_L: looks like there are some known issues with this card and madwifi: http://www.mail-archive.com/madwifi-tickets@lists.sourceforge.net/msg06802.html
<Ackdar> Guerra, link, please
<shr1k3> Hrishikesh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Jonathan_L> sipior: I have tried ndiswrapper that's mentioned in there. Don't work. I'll keep reding in that link
<CrazyPhil_> I have difficulty to erase one folder in Ubuntu. It is located on a NTFS partition. I have try with read-write mount. I can erase all other file/folder on this partition exept this one. Any idea?
<Guerra> Ackbar: http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/12/conexant-modem-driver-for-gutsy.html
<sipior> Jonathan_L: you may want to try the ndiswrapper approach (running the windows drivers under linux), until the problem can be sorted out. optionally, you can try grabbing the latest madwifi build and hope that the problem is fixed
<sipior> Jonathan_L: good luck, hope you get it up and running
<vhozard> anyone who can help me with xawtv?
<Guerra> I hate ndiswrapper.
<Guerra> john, which laptop?
<shr1k3> Hrishikesh: that one looks empty, sorry -- maybe try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<mcphail> Any word on a patch for http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/02/10/2011257 ?
<Guerra> err, Jonathan, which laptop?
<Hrishikesh> i dont have root privilages
<Jonathan_L> sipior: ndiswrapper didn't work at all
<alothafagina> who had the same black boot problem as me? :)
<Guerra> jonathan. Which laptop are you using?
<Ackdar> Guerra, please give me the link
<Guerra> alothafagina: ATI 2900?
<Jonathan_L> I did try the latest madwifi build. At least I downloaded those drivers yesterday
<maximilion> mcphail: patch is linked a few posts down?
<Guerra> I did above Ackbar.
<doc|work> anyone?
<Guerra> http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/12/conexant-modem-driver-for-gutsy.html
<alothafagina> no Guerra . nvidia :)
<shr1k3> Hrishikesh: then sshfs is prolly your best bet
<Guerra> Oh
<Guerra> Nvidia should work easy
<Jonathan_L> Guerra: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pa2510
<vhozard> anyone who can help me with xawtv?
<Guerra> :o
<Jonathan_L> Atheros AR5006EG
<Jonathan_L> Ubuntu 7.10
<Hrishikesh> ya i use that only. Thanks
<shr1k3> Hrishikesh: good luck
<Guerra> jonathan, have you tried the restricted drivers?
<encrypt128bit> Can someone help me with this problem, It has to do with installing the ubuntu system, thanks: Http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=693730
<Hrishikesh> btw, do you know how do we install .deb packages without root ?
<Jonathan_L> Guerra: I think go
<Ackdar> Guerra, that it not my modem, and I already have a driver
<Jonathan_L> *so
<Jonathan_L> What can I do to check?
<mateusz> How to install java 6 sun firefox plugin ?
<sipior> Jonathan_L: the latest stable release? or the latest development release?
<mateusz> its missing?
<Pici> Hrishikesh: you don't.
<Jonathan_L> sipior: I think it's stable
<Jack_Sparrow> !java | mateusz
<ubotu> mateusz: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Hrishikesh> sure we can
<shr1k3> Hrishikesh: you don't have sudo access?
<sipior> Jonathan_L: if this was fixed recently, the development branch is the way to go
<Jack_Sparrow> mateusz: Did you enable multiverse
<Hrishikesh> no
<pepperjack> mateusz: its in multiverse
<l00kp> Need help getting WPA encryption on my laptop w/ pcima Broadcom card. Card already works; just need help getting wpa_supplicant up and running.
<Hrishikesh> i am a student in institute
<Jonathan_L> sipior: I'll try that. Where can I find the archive file?
<Guerra> jonathan, go to system > administration > software sources. Then make sure you have main, universe, restricted and multiverse all selected.
<Hrishikesh> so i dont have sudo access
<mateusz> pepperjack: how to enable it?
<Jonathan_L> Guerra: They are all checked
<Hrishikesh> one of my friends has written a script "install-deb"
<pepperjack> mateusz: in synaptic its in options or repos or something i dunno gui that well sorry
<Guerra> jonathan, then go to System > admin > restricted manager driver
<Hrishikesh> to install deb packages
<alothafagina> I have never put in any root password during 7.10 install .. how do Iset one now ?
<pepperjack> alothafagina: best not to
<Pici> !root | alothafagina
<ubotu> alothafagina: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jonathan_L> Guerra: I'll do that. (does being in Sweden amke any difference?)
<Jonathan_L> I'm swedish
<Guerra> alothafagina: Your password is the root password.
<Jack_Sparrow> alothafagina: You dont
<alothafagina> okay tnx :)
<unagi> i screwed up my xorg.conf and replaced it with a backup and restarted x but my screen is in low resolution, how do i fix this
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Pici> Hrishikesh: You'll need to talk to your friend then.
<Guerra> jonathan: I don't think so. Try it out.
<DRebellion> Guerra, wrong.
<Jack_Sparrow> Guerra: thanks as well
<l00kp>  Need help getting WPA encryption on my laptop w/ pcima Broadcom card. Card already works; just need help getting wpa_supplicant up and running.
<sipior> Jonathan_L: they give instructions at http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/GettingMadwifi
<tosate> Hi! I would like to test the download speed of my internet connection. Is wget capable of downloading the same file from multiple sources?
<mateusz> pepperjack: YES ITS enabled
<unagi> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hrishikesh> hmm ok
<shr1k3> Hrishikesh: better ask your friend
<doc|work> tosate: sure, there's no reason you can't
<vhozard> anyone who can help me with xawtv?
<Guerra> You know
<Hrishikesh> actually he was away thats why
<Guerra> Ubuntu is draining more energy than XP. I'm kinda disappointed.
<Hrishikesh> i can show you the script
<tosate> doc|work: do you know the required parameters?
<Hrishikesh> i want to know how it work
<pepperjack> mateusz: in gutsy sudo apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<pepperjack> or whatnot
<doc|work> tosate: parameters?
<l00kp> Hey guys, help getting WPA encryption on my laptop w/ pcima Broadcom card. Card already works; just need help getting wpa_supplicant up and running.
<shr1k3> Hrishikesh: man dpkg is all i know
<vhozard> anyone who can help me with xawtv?
<Guerra> l00kp, which laptop?
<tosate> doc|work: I would like to download a file from several mirror simultaneously
<Hrishikesh> i did that, should i post script here?
<mateusz> pepperjack: I want java 1.6 plugin
<tosate> doc|work: several mirrors
<vhozard> anyone who can help me with xawtv?
<l00kp> guerra: I'm using a linksys pcima card. It works with non-encrypted networks. Now I just need to setup wpa_supplicant
<mateusz> pepperjack: and I am on intel 64
<shr1k3> Hrishikesh: no use pastebin
<Jonathan_L> sipior: The first file in here: http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-ng/?C=M;O=D ?
<brobostigon> vhozard: we know youre question, please be patient, no need to repeat all the time.
<Guerra> Hmm
<sipior> Jonathan_L: should work
<vhozard> yeah, yeah
<Hrishikesh> what is pastebin?
<Jonathan_L> That's where I went yesterday. There's actully a new file today
<doc|work> tosate: what you're asking for isn't likely to be very accurate, because there are a lot of variables, local network speeds change
<Guerra> No idea l00kp.
<Jonathan_L> sipior: Do ou think it's already fixed?
<l00kp> guerra: then how would you setup wpa encryption in linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sipior> Jonathan_L: probably not, but check the changelog in the tarball
<tosate> doc|work: what would you suggest to test the speed?
<Jonathan_L> sipior: I will
<shr1k3> Hrishikesh: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/10/20/network-file-system-nfs-ubuntu-606-610/
<Guerra> Are you trying to connect to a wireless network? Or trying to broadcast one, l00kp?
<alothafagina> eurr, I'm installing programs and I see "amd64" in the filename while I have intel processor  .. should I worry?
<shr1k3> Hrishikesh: oops wrong one
 * Jonathan_L downloads the latest archive file
<l00kp> guerra: both. more importaintly, connect right now.
<shr1k3> Hrishikesh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<shazow> hiya, I keep getting "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia" after installing nvidia-glx-new (also tried using Nvidia's own self-installing script"), any idea what I could try?
<Guerra> and your wireless router is WPA or WEP?
<lgc> I can't sync my palm in Gutsy with gnome-pilot (and I used to do it in Dapper). Any advice?
<l00kp> guerra: wpa w/ tkip encryption.
<shr1k3> !paste | Hrishikesh
<ubotu> Hrishikesh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Guerra> okay thats the same as my house.
<Jack_Sparrow> shazow: What nvidia card are youusing
<DiceyDaysx> What is the file size limit on a fat 32 formatted ext hd. I get this "File size limit exceeded (core dumped)" in the terminal when using "cp -r" on a 4.4gb file?
<shazow> Jack_Sparrow: 7600 GS
<Guerra> There should be a network icon next to the date at the top right corner, if you're using gnome gutsy
<Jonathan_L> sipior: How to find changelog? I can only find readme, install and stuff
<Guerra> is there?
<vhozard> anyone who can help me with xawtv?
<alothafagina> DiceyDaysx, 4GB
<genii> DiceyDaysx: 4Gb
<alothafagina> DiceyDaysx,  NTFS can have bigger files
<DiceyDaysx> Okay. So should I format in ntfs
<alothafagina> indeed
<DiceyDaysx> Okay.
<DiceyDaysx> Thanks
<Guerra> l00kp: is there a network icon at the top right next the date?
<genii> DiceyDaysx: ext3 is preferable.
<sipior> Jonathan_L: it's possible they don't have one. you may just have to try it out. or google for their mailing list postings on the subject
<DiceyDaysx> Yeah, but I may need my mac install to read it
<doc|work> tosate: sorry, have never done it :/
<l00kp> guerra: No, I have that function disabled. I already tried putting network keys in gnome's network manager. It didn't work. One of the guys here redirectedd me to wpa_supplicant.
<doc|work> tosate: perhaps just download from your isp's mirror, then you limit it more to your local network
<Jonathan_L> I'll go find that old guide again and check if it works. This new files is 3 days fresher, so who knows
<Jonathan_L> sipior
<Guerra> Hmm
<l00kp> guerra: I have the *network icons disabled.
<Guerra> I've never used wpa_supplicant.
<genii> DiceyDaysx: If MacOS is 10.X versions it can read ext3 no prob
<l00kp> guerra: I cant connect to unencrypted networks only
<DiceyDaysx> genii: Okay. Thanks
<Guerra> l00kp: check the ubuntuforums.org website. They have some good guides on broadcom networks
<Guerra> I have to go. I have class now.
<Guerra> goodluck mate.
<l00kp> guerra: what should I search for? I've already tried searching.
<lego> Onde andam os tugas?
<Guerra> search for broadcom wireless guide
<genii> !pt | lego
<ubotu> lego: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<liljekrans> Hey... It seems that my Brother-5140 b/w laser printer, won't print "pretty" halftones ... The whole page becomes gray-ish, whenever there is color on the page... Any ideas?
<lgc> Anyone knows how to create a character device?
<sipior> lgc: mknod
<Guerra> l00kp: I don't recommend using wpa_sup/app
<lgc> sipior, thanks.
<genii> lgc: man mknod
<l00kp> guerra: what should I use?
<clearzen> so after an update I cannot get compiz to function properly. I have done a little digging/troubleshooting and I've come up with this error in the kernel.log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55624/ Can anyone help me?
<Guerra> l00kp: but that's just me. Use the network manager, just make sure you have the right broadcom restricted drivers enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> shazow: Did you post your xorg to the pastebin yet by chance
<linux__alien> does anyone here know how to remove the songs from the library in banshee
<lgc> genii, thanks, I'm at it.
<_Lucretia_> hi, i'm trying to build rhythmbox with mtp support ready for my new player. I'm using this: "http://thecrosstalk.blogspot.com/2007/06/how-to-install-rhythmbox-with.html" but I get this error after doing the "./autogen.sh --with-mtp" line: "configure: error: totem playlist parsing library not found or too old"
<linux__alien> my banshee player does not play any songs all of a sudden
<DoYouKnow> Hi! I am having trouble where xine-ui and totem are crashing when I try to play OGG video files. Is there an alternative that I can use that works or a way to fix this problem?
<Guerra> l00kp: also enable the first four options in sys>adm>software sources
<linux__alien> i want to remove the songs from the library
<Jonathan_L> does .deb work in Ubuntu? I know Ubuntu is based on Debian...
<Guerra> l00kp: and then reinstall the restricted driver
<shazow> Jack_Sparrow: no, but I dont think xorg has anything to do with it, the module wont even load with modprobe nvidia (gives the error i mentioned before)
<parkinm> i need a program for ubuntu that will let me change/fake the MAC address on my network card
<bieb> I am getting ready to install Ubuntu on my HP dv9500 lappy... it has an AMD Turion64x2 processor, what issues are still out there for ubuntu AMD64bit? I know there was an issue previously with Flash
<Guerra> l00kp: Goodluck man.
<clearzen> parkinm: sudo aptitude macchanger
<l00kp> guerra: Already tried doing that. Someone in the chatroom here told me wpa_supplicant was my only choise.
<Jack_Sparrow> shazow: I always like to look in there... What all have you done or tried so far?
<l00kp> guerra: have you ever had success connecting to WPA encrypted wireless networks in linux?
<parkinm> clearzen, thanks but sorry I should have said: my ubuntu distro currently doesnt have the net, so i need to get it using this windows pc and transfer with cd/pen drive or something
<parkinm> :>
<pepperjack> parkinm: sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:00:00:00:00
<DoYouKnow> hmm... it's only this one particular file
<DoYouKnow> weird
<vhozard> anyone who can help me with xawtv?
<DRebellion> parkinm, visit packages.ubuntu.com
<shazow> Jack_Sparrow: I tried uninstalling nvidia-glx-new, rebooting, installing the nvidia official driver, rebooting, uninstalling, rebooting, installing nvidia-glx-new again... i tried installing a new linux-image and then reinstalling... no help on any of those
<lollo> if i manually reset the system, i must do something to restore (repair) ubuntu in the next start-up ?
<Jack_Sparrow> shazow: If enabling the restricted drivers doesnt work and installing them manually doesnt work then there is a much deeper issue on that box
<lesshaste> can anyone play rtsp://129.7.38.97:80/streaming/Sec_pt_10935_4fpsB.mov   and get sound?
<shazow> Jack_Sparrow: any hypothesis as to what that might be, or should I just do a clean install?
<DRebellion> lollo, you mean pull the plug? you might want to run fsck on the drives.
<clearzen> parkinm: if you want macchanger here's the link http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fm%2Fmacchanger%2Fmacchanger_1.5.0-1_i386.deb&md5sum=d9cb025128b6474a28b18a8a392a1e8e&arch=i386&type=main
<marko> can grub boot XP logical extended partition pls someone
<Jack_Sparrow> shazow: HAve you installed things from outside official repos, or used scripts like envy or automatix (both scripts are a bad idea)
<linux__alien> is there a channel for banshee
<parkinm> i found this clearzen: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/net/macchanger
<linux__alien> music player ?
<parkinm> which one to download - so many!
<linux__alien> i am having problems with it
<linux__alien> can someone here tell me please?
<Jack_Sparrow> shazow: You didnt add debian repos or anything right
<marko> can grub boot XP logical extended partition pls someone
<clearzen> parkinm: yeah I just link from the repos. But it has the md5 hash in the link
<bieb> I am getting ready to install Ubuntu on my HP dv9500 lappy... it has an AMD Turion64x2 processor, what issues are still out there for ubuntu AMD64bit? I know there was an issue previously with Flash
<shazow> Jack_Sparrow: actually i used the "remastered kde4 gutsy" livecd for kicks.. maybe that is part of the issue?
<parkinm> i386 = standard x84 pc?
<brandonc503> hey all. i only have choice for 640 480 , and 800 600 for resolution. someone told me file once to add resolutions and worked.. anyone know what im talking about?
<Jack_Sparrow> shazow: Yep, that would do iut
<Jack_Sparrow> it
<Pici> parkinm: i386 = standard 32bit computer.
<shazow> Jack_Sparrow: fresh install it is then, thanks
<parkinm> thanks clearzen
<navetz> how do i force remove somethign with apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> shazow: Wish it was a better answer
<navetz> ?
<marko> can grub boot XP logical extended partition pls someone
<shazow> Jack_Sparrow: that's the price you pay for having a convenient distro like ubuntu that tries to do everything for you :P
<lollo> uhm ... i don't know what u mean DR .. however the right procedure in windows when someone resets the system manually ( using the botton of the pc ) was to do a chkdsk in the prompt .. now i don't know what t do in ubuntu
<pepperjack> marko: assuming xp is ok on the logical partition grub can boot it fine
<marko> thx
<Votedoper> hey how can i change my identd
<DRebellion> lollo, fsck is pretty much the equivalent of chkdsk
<allen> ubuntu 7.10 sound stopped working.  aplay -l says no soundcards found for my mcp61. can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> shazow: At least you dont need to call MS to activate it .. :)
<zenlunatic> has the flash issue been resolved?
<shazow> Jack_Sparrow: amen ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> zenlunatic: Yes  see flashissues
<lollo> ok so i write " sudo fsk " .. ?
<pepperjack> zenlunatic: yes
<lollo> fsck*
<brobostigon> alien: run dmesg and lshw, to see if its been recognized
<zenlunatic> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<vhozard> anyone who can help me with xawtv?
<max__> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> zenlunatic: It still may take a bit to get going on Opera... if you use that
<brobostigon> vhozard: sorry, no.
<zenlunatic> Jack_Sparrow: okay
<Pici> !anyone | vhozard
<ubotu> vhozard: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DRebellion> lollo, pretty much
<vhozard> ok, my question about xawtv: With xawtv I can also record video, but only with 24bit jpeg images at 25 fps. If I try any other codec it say: error (init).
<lollo> DRebellion, from the terminal " running fsck on a mounted filesystem could cause serious problems to the filesystem " .... Oo
<allen> brobostigon: I dont see it in dmesg
<DRebellion> lollo, boot off a livecd and use it
<Jack_Sparrow> lol
<bigmac> Ekhby
<Jack_Sparrow> lollo: sorry tab complete got me.. do not run that on a mounted system
<lollo> from the livecd i avoid all these possible problems ? why ?
<DRebellion> lollo, because you can umount the root filesystem
<Jack_Sparrow> lollo: Because you are not running from tha mounted system
<lollo> uàààà thx guys , kiss
<bigmac> you are gay
<navetz> i cant uninstall or install anything because i keep getting this error :
<navetz> E: The package dtc-postfix-courier needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<navetz> can someone hellp me ?
<Pici> !guidelines | bigmac
<ubotu> bigmac: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bigmac> suck my dick
<lollo> !op
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Pirate_Hunter> Hello im trying to run puppy linux on vbox but i dont know which OS option to choose i.e. linux 2.2 to 2.6, can someone tell me?
<allen> brobostigon: I see it with lshw
<Pici> lollo: ?
<DRebellion> lollo, that was totally  unnessecary
<lollo> hihihihihihihi
<Johan-> anyone know if it's possible to use some kind of command to reboot into windows from ubuntu. Grub is the bootloader
<encrypt128bit> Can someone help me with this problem, It has to do with installing the ubuntu system, thanks: Http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=693730 sorry i keep asking, i really want to install ubuntu but i cant get past this issue.
<lollo_> why did u kick me ? i tried to upgrade to op :D
<PriceChild> !guidelines > lollo_ (see the message from ubotu)
<HetaUma> can I set somehow john to use both cores of my cpu ?
<allen> ubuntu 7.10 sound stopped working.  aplay -l says no soundcards found for my mcp61, and it's not listed in dmesg
<Pirate_Hunter> Hello im trying to run puppy linux on vbox but i dont know which OS option to choose i.e. linux 2.2 to 2.6, can someone tell me?
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, this channel is for ubuntu support, not puppy linux
<noodlesgc> encrypt128bit you could try the alternate cd
<encrypt128bit> Im using the alternate cd
<HetaUma> Pirate_Hunter, check what kernel does the version of puppu u downloaded has
<encrypt128bit> Heheh
<ZeroA4> Pirate_Hunter, I guess you should go to Puppy Linux site and see the version of the kernel they used
<lollo_> PriceChild, thx
<Bodsda> When using openoffice writer, when im trying to make a list with letters, like         I) hi     2) hello    3) hey        open office automatically tries to use the bulletpoint feature, and it keeps highlighting and indenting my list,. how to i switch this off?
<noodlesgc> encrypt128bit odd.
<noodlesgc> Bodsda ask in #openoffice
<DRebellion> Bodsda, try #openoffice.org
<Bodsda> ty
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas: Vbox runs in gutsy im not asking on help on using puppy but which os type to use
<ere4si> Pirate_Hunter, try joining #puppylinux
<allen> ubuntu 7.10 sound stopped working.  aplay -l says no soundcards found, i have nvidia mcp61, and it's not listed in dmesg
<Pirate_Hunter> HetaUma, ZeroA4: yeha will check
<encrypt128bit> noodlesgc think i should try installing 6.06 instead of 7.10?
<have> bonjour
<DRebellion> !fr | have
<ubotu> have: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<have> Ca va ?
<Slap_stick1> anyone here familiar with rsync - if i have scp'ed a file  over which is like 14gb's and my connection dropped, how  can i rsync to append? it got to 10gb's :( i was going to  use rsync -ucvvv --progress --append filename-here  root@1.2.3.4:/path/to/filename-here but it doesn't seem to  workj
<have> Y'a quelqu'un ?
<xmanxxxx> hi
<Seveas> hmm
<Nilbus> After resuming from suspend on my laptop, gnome's shutdown menu (logout, lock screen, suspend, restart etc) always appears.  Does this happen to any of you, and have you found a way around it?
<Nilbus> any ideas?
<have> ?
<xmanxxxx> how i can setup a generic video driver for ubuntu 7.1
<DRebellion> have, allez a #ubuntu-fr (pour francais)
<allen> can someone help me with my no sound issue?
<xmanxxxx> i finish to instalkk in one machine, and the monitor is in black
<xmanxxxx> ???
<Jack_Sparrow> xmanxxxx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa mode 1024
<pepperjack> xmanxxxx: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf then scroll to near bottom and change Driver  to vesa   then save and alt-ctrl-backspace or just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select vesa instead of using gedit
<have> French ?
<lgc> sipior, genii, I am trying to create the device /dev/pilot but I have no idea as to the major and minor values. Would running 'MKDEV usb' do?
<Pici> !fr | have
<ubotu> have: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mkquist> allen: whatcha got?
<have> Ok ubotu
<have> Merci
<FluxD> Is there a patch for the linux kernel explot that just came out ?
<xmanxxxx> tks mans
<xmanxxxx> let me try
<have> You speak french ?
<allen> mkquist: ubuntu 7.10 no sound with my mcp61 and not listed in dmesg
<Pici> have: /join #ubuntu-fr
<have> Yessss
<have> I go
<FluxD> Is there a patch for the linux kernel exploit that just came out ?
<have> (+t)
<Seveas> FluxD, it's being worked on.
<ceil420> does anyone know of a program that converts .lit documents to txt/pdf/html/anything-that's-not-lit?
<FluxD> Seveas, any suggestions for now?
<ceil420> (besides Windows' ABCLit)
<mkquist> allen: i always find this page does the trick (hell ive printed it out) - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Seveas> FluxD, don't give people shell access
<DRebellion> FluxD, eg. don't let untrusted people use the system
<Jonathan_L> How do I enable Compiz?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<FluxD> Jonathan_L, #compiz
<Seveas> Jonathan_L, system -> prefs -> desktop effects. Follow ubotu's advice if you want to tweak the hell out of it
<Jack_Sparrow> Jonathan_L: If you get everything completly messed up remember this page.. http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<marko> can partition /home be logical in ubuntu instalation
<jlong_> Hi everybody! Would this be the Channel for Ubuntu server questions?
<have> !fr | have
<Slart> marko: I don't why it wouldn't be able to
<firehazrd> yea
<DRebellion> jlong_, there is #ubuntu-server, but most questions you can ask here.
<Slart> marko: bah.. "I don't see a reason why it wouldn't be able to"
<Jack_Sparrow> marko: yes
<marko> can i do that in instalation with qparted
<jlong_> DRebellion, thanks!
<Slart> marko: I haven't done it myself.. but I'm guessing.. yes
<marko> or Gparted i dont remember anymore
<marko> thx i would try
<Jack_Sparrow> marko: The installer does not seem to create extended but the gparted in the menu does.
<pepperjack> hello unwashed masses!! who needs help?
<marko> thx for you help
<Jack_Sparrow> marko: That isnt quite true.. as the installer will make an extended for the swap if needed...
<eifzon_> Where can I find a guide so I can install Ubuntu from my usb-stick to my harddrive?
<Jack_Sparrow> pendrivelinux.com
<marko> my swap partition is logical thats ok i presume
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xmanxxxx> Jack_Sparrow: wich system is better, nfs, samba or sshfs?
<eifzon_> Jack_Sparrow, what one to use
<Seveas> xmanxxxx, depends on the purpose :)
<MrPiracy> anyone could please tell me how to fully uninstall awn?
<Jack_Sparrow> xmanxxxx: I have no opinion.. sorry
<xmanxxxx> ok
<pepperjack> marko: yep
<xmanxxxx> Seveas: is to share files
<xmanxxxx> on the network
<rinaldi_> eifzon_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Seveas> xmanxxxx, with windows users or linux users?
<eifzon_> ty rinaldi_
<xmanxxxx> Seveas: boths
<Seveas> xmanxxxx, samba it is then
<sahil> i installed the spanish language support, how exactly do i enable it?
<xmanxxxx> can i use nfs for linuxs,and samba for windows?
<Seveas> xmanxxxx, sure
<xmanxxxx> between nfs and sshfs wich is better and faster?
<Seveas> xmanxxxx, 'better' depends on your requirements. Neither is faster, depends on the network speed
<pepperjack> xmanxxxx: over local network or wan or what?
<Kibbles> can't seem to get flash running - any ideas?
<Kibbles> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<lesshaste> can anyone play rtsp://129.7.38.97:80/streaming/Sec_pt_10935_4fpsB.mov   and get sound?
<patroy> hi, are scripts in init.d supose to run after a reboot ?
<patroy> using ubuntu and I registered them using  update-rc.d
<Seveas> lesshaste, Failed to initiate "audio/X-PUREVOICE" RTP subsession: RTP payload format unknown or not supported
<patroy> when I run the script manually it works but it doesn't seem to run after a reboot
<xmanxxxx> pepperjack: in lan
<dmarsa> xmanxxxx, you could use samba for both windows and linux clients
<ADHDYoshi> Not loading in VLC
<pepperjack> xmanxxxx: nfs might be optimal for a lan.  personally i just use sshfs for everything
<ADHDYoshi> Wait there we go
<ADHDYoshi> Not hearing any sound :/
<betatest20> hi! DVB-T, I'm getting constant DMESG: "qt1010 I2C write failed" with my MSI Megasky DVB-T USB-Stick.
<xmanxxxx> pepperjack: ok, the sshfs let me mount in /etc/fstab
<xmanxxxx> ?
<lesshaste> Seveas, right... I get that :(
<pepperjack> xmanxxxx: yep
<xmanxxxx> where can i read more about it work in ubuntu server
<xmanxxxx> because i want to setup a data server with ubuntu server
<xmanxxxx> ?
<snakefing> anybody know much about cups and Laserjet 4000 in Gutsy? I can't print a test page.
<Symmetria> hrm, does anyone here run pure-ftpd under gutsy?
<pepperjack> xmanxxxx: good howto here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430312
<DRebellion> !anyone | Symmetria
<ubotu> Symmetria: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pepperjack> xmanxxxx: just replace gedit with nano or vi
<xmanxxxx> i hate vi
<Cpudan80> Use vim then
<pepperjack> it hates you back. use it anyway
<Cpudan80> VI Improved
<xmanxxxx> but i learn to use this
<xmanxxxx> jajaja, ok
<Seveas> xmanxxxx, run vimtutor
<xmanxxxx> tks
<Seveas> it helps to overcome vomit reactions
<Cpudan80> There are lots of text editiors out there
<Cpudan80> You might like vile
<rickest> If I installed some pkgs using apt-get and some using aptitude, is that what is causing aptitude to tell me I have 78 broken packages!?
<Cpudan80> VI Like Emacs
<Symmetria> ok, let me rephrase, has anyone in here had experience with pure-ftpd and virtual hosting under gutsy, and if they have, can one of those individuals please inform me how they got the virtual-hosting to work as it seems to refuse to see my symlinks
<Seveas> rickest, no
<snakefing> would prefer to take the full discussion to another channel, but whatever
<iNeo> rickest: apt-get -f install
<rickest> Seveas: it's wanting to uninstall a bunch of stuff I purposefully installed
<rickest> iNeo: ok, thanks
<TBag> got room for an "i cant figure out how to run apache2 and mod-mono" question?
<KL3B3R> What a biiiiiig channel :-)
<iNeo> KL3B3R: :P
<KL3B3R> iNeo, helo
<xmanxxxx> how i download sshfs for ubuntu?
<rickest> iNeo: 'apt-get -f install' did nothing (no error), but aptitude still says remove 51
<DRebellion> xmanxxxx, should already be functioning.
<Seveas> xmanxxxx, apt-get install sshfs
<DRebellion> xmanxxxx, what do you need to do?
<KL3B3R> iNeo, May you teach me about registering a nickname?
<pepperjack> xmanxxxx: sudo apt-get install sshfs    you may need to sudo modprobe fuse also before it works
<Seveas> !register KL3B3R
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register kl3b3r - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xmanxxxx> thanks
<Seveas> !register | KL3B3R
<ubotu> KL3B3R: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<norv> who knows what the opposite of gcore is?
<KL3B3R> Seveas thanks ;)
<iNeo> rickest: strange
<KL3B3R> !register
<Pici> KL3B3R: just look what ubotu said.
<rickest> iNeo: ok, so this isn't normal. that alone is good to know, thanks
<TBag> or /msg nickserv help
<KL3B3R> ubotu don't appears wantin' talk to me :)
<iNeo> rickest: apt-get update and the apt-get upgrade is the normal way
<Pici> KL3B3R: Thats because he already told you before you thanked seveas.
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me what is slackware and is it similar to GNU?
<KL3B3R> Sure. I'll try to locate
<KL3B3R> Thanks so much
<rickest> iNeo: that's what I did mostly, I just did an "aptitude install <pkg>" last night just to test that tool
<roddy`> helo.. anybody can help me..? what program that i can use to login my yahoo messenger.i used pidgin that include on this ubuntu.but it can't accept incoming 'file' when my friend try to send me from Yahoo.M client.
<KL3B3R> ubotu talk to me, babe :)
<iNeo> Pirate_Hunter: just an other Linux dist
<Pici> !register | KL3B3R
<ubotu> KL3B3R: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<snoops> what's the command to print the version of x11 that you're using?
<snakefing> okay, better
<iNeo> rickest: what version are you running ? 7.10 or an othe
<KL3B3R> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Pirate_Hunter> iNeo: ok I thought is was like GNU
<patroy> hi, are scripts in init.d supose to run after a reboot ?
<rickest> iNeo: Kub-7.10, just installed last weekend
<patroy> when I run the script manually it works but it doesn't seem to run after a reboot
<patroy> using ubuntu and I registered them using  update-rc.d
<roddy`> helo.. anybody can help me..? what program that i can use to login my yahoo messenger.i used pidgin that include on this ubuntu.but it can't accept incoming 'file' when my friend try to send me from Yahoo.M client. please help me... stuck on this.
<Seveas> rickest, X -version
<Seveas> !repeat | roddy`
<ubotu> roddy`: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cdubya> anyone have a reference for laptops (preferably on a more economical level) that have wireless cards that will work with Ubuntu? I had purchased a Compaq c751NR with an Atheros chip thinking that the Atheros in this Toshiba played so well......but the LiveCD wouldn't even boot.
<KL3B3R> I'm guessing NickServ is on vacation :)
<TBag> roddy: check #pidgin they helped me out when i was having trouble
<snakefing> now, I am having trouble printing a test page on my HP Laserjet 4000 - It just shows up as processing and I see "INFO: open print channel failed..." in /var/log/messages
<iNeo> rickest: I only run into a simmelar thing when upgrading to a new version
<roddy`> TBag : yeah thx.
<rickest> iNeo: it runs fine, compiz, etc. just that aptitude is saying I have 78 broken pkgs. bizarre
<iNeo> rickest: So sorry no idea, maybe someone else
<rickest> Seveas: xorg-server 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.3
<roddy`> sorry Seveas for the repeat text
<rickest> iNeo: np, tyvm for trying
<iNeo> rickest: goodluck
<KL3B3R>  /msg NickServ "Please, wake up, man!"
<Nibblyn> Hi! Is it possible to install k3b on ubuntu? I mean... it is for KDE and I'm using Gnome... how will it works?
<rinaldi_> Nibblyn: works for me "sudo apt-get install k3b"
<KL3B3R>  Can I use colors?
<TBag> kl3b3r: nickserv is responding to me.. whats wrong?
<KL3B3R>  bold font  ?
<DRebellion> KL3B3R, not in this channel.
<Brenny> Im not getting a response from nickserv either
<whiter> when i install ubuntu 7.10 it gets to the "Scanning CD-ROM" part of the install (alternate install) then it stops at random moments mostly at 11% anyone know any remedy?
<Seveas> KL3B3R, this channel is for ubuntu support not irc help
<HetaUma> can I set somehow john the password cracker to use both cores of my cpu ?
<ADHDYoshi> I'm getting a response from nickserv
<Nibblyn> rinaldi_: hum, will try... I just don't wonted to download a lot of KDE system files just for a burner...
<KL3B3R> Sorry, I'm wondering by using IRC again after many years far away from this kind of chat.
<Seveas> HetaUma, divide your dataset in 2 and run 2 johns
<HetaUma> Seveas, good trick ty
<rinaldi_> whiter: have you checked the cd for errors?
<pepperjack> KL3B3R: there are a number of us in #ubuntu-offtopic if you get bored :)
<whiter> rinaldi, i cant itll freeze doing that too
<KL3B3R> Cool.
<whiter> but this is like the 6th cd ive burnt of it so i dont think its the CD
<DRebellion> whiter, did you check the iso?
<whiter> the md5 is correct on it
<Jack_Sparrow> whiter: Do you have a copy if the live cd and what are the basics of your hardware
<KL3B3R> I'm excited 'cause I was a fanatic IRC user since 1997, but in 2002 MSN Messenger simply 'd killed the IRC Network Brasnet.
<Pici> KL3B3R: This channel is only for support, if you just want to chat, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> KL3B3R, please get excited in #ubuntu-offtopic then, this channel is busy enough with just the support :)
<whiter> i dont have a copy of the live cd the computer is a Mobile AMD Sempron 1800+ 512mb ram
<Seveas> Pici, I hate your being quicker than me :p
<KL3B3R> Ok, I won't disturb anymore.
<simps> Could anyone please tell me where I could get a basic list of commands?
<liljekrans> Hey.. I've got some issues with printing quality in Ubuntu (vs. in Windows) ... Where should I search for help/info? Any ideas?
<doctorow> I'm using JungleDisk with Fuse and it crashed, leaving behind the dir it used for a mountpoint (~jungledisk). Now it can't reconnect and I can't rm the dir (rmdir: jungledisk: Device or resource busy
<Seveas> simps, ls /usr/bin
<Spirit_> simps: google "linux cheatsheet"
<simps> thanks Seveas and Spirit_
<wyoming_dude> love it!!!!
<Ackdar_> I can't connect to the internet. I have a softmodem using the restricted slmodem driver, but there's no way for me to dial. I used to use the network dialog, but it's been changed since dapper... now, since I'm on gutsy, I'm lost. All information has been enetered including DNS
<Jonathan_L> Yay! Compiz is active! :P Now I just have to fix WLAN...
<allen> mkquist: i'm using the solution guide you advised but snd-hda-intel in not found
<wyoming_dude> any hams out here?????
<doctorow> I'm using JungleDisk with Fuse and it crashed, leaving behind the dir it used for a mountpoint (~jungledisk). Now it can't reconnect and I can't rm the dir (rmdir: jungledisk: Device or resource busy)
<Spirit_> hey, i have a ubuntu not loading into gnome correctly. when i boot it goes up to the gdm login screen but after that the screen flashes and stays black. i tried restarting gdm (/etc/init.d/gdm stop and start) but that gave me nothing but the black screen. the pc worked fine two days ago.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | wyoming_dude
<ubotu> wyoming_dude: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wyoming_dude> kool
<Spirit_> doctorow: reboot would help if you were lazy. if you don't want to try findnig the process which uses the mountpoint and end it
<wyoming_dude> toshi l-45 laptop finally works on sound yeak ubuntu 8
<doctorow> Sprit_ -- thanks, just figured it out, needed to "sudo umount jungledisk")
<Ackdar_> heh
<Spirit_> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Spirit_: That post begs for the quesion.. what all was added, upgraded, changed or installed since then
<Ackdar_> lazy people have no place in linux
<whiter> nevermind, I fixed it... added "noacip acpi=off"
<Spirit_> Jack_Sparrow: nothing but a different mouse and keyboard
<Jack_Sparrow> Spirit_: Wireless perhaps?
<Spirit_> nope
<wyoming_dude> define lazy
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys.. please stay on topic
<wyoming_dude> ok
<whiter> Jack_Sparrow: its something to do with sata
<Jonathan_L> Ubuntu won't remember my WPA personal key
<Jonathan_L> for my WLAN
<DarkSpirit221> Hi, I have a problem with installing stuff, when I try to install a package, it says it can't install because the package depends on other packages that are not installable, etc... Is this some kind of repositories problem?
<Jonathan_L> Could that cause my problems?
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, could be, pastebin your sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkSpirit221: What repos are you using? or is this not from the repos
<Spirit_> i had quite some trouble with that new gui xorg configuration thing though, probably related, it just did not choose the mode i chose in the list nor did the buttons work. 1280x1024 gave me 1280x768 or something at next boot
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas: where is the sources.list file? I forgot hehe
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, /etc/apt
<DarkSpirit221> thanks
<Jonathan_L> Can I "jump" from ethernet internet connection to WLAN?
<Ackdar_> wyoming_dude, lazy as in whining about having to run shell commands
<Jack_Sparrow> Spirit_: a gui xorg config>  which os are you using
<Seveas> Jonathan_L, unplug the wired connection
<federico_> hello
<wyoming_dude> ok man
<Jonathan_L> Seveas: I have done that a few times.
<Jonathan_L> Wait
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/m2e8be4e3
<Spirit_> Jack_Sparrow: latest "stable" ubuntu, gutsy i think (well, that "official" one)
<eckesicle> I have a question. Which folder name is more aesthetic do you think, /quit or /leave ??
<Spirit_> eckesicle: hohoho
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, you're missing a lot there
<Seveas> lol Pici :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Spirit_: I just dont know what gui you are refering to unless it is the dpkg-reconf...
<eckesicle> :)
<masterloki> @_@
<masterloki> its that Seveas guy...
<masterloki> o/
<Jack_Sparrow> Spirit_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jonathan_L> So...
<Jonathan_L> I can still type in Pidgin. It seems likePidgin don't care.
<Jonathan_L> Network cable plugged in
<Pici> Seveas: :D
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas: That might be the problem... How can I fix it?
<Spirit_> Jack_Sparrow: http://fosswire.com/2007/08/17/ubuntu-getting-xorgconf-gui/
<mkquist> allen: you mean when you sudo modprobe-snd?
<Spirit_> Jack_Sparrow: oh good idea, will try
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, system -> admin -> software sources
<wyoming_dude> can anyone tell me how to play my mp4 files /ubuntu 8
<Spirit_> wyoming_dude: ubuntuguide.org media files something
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas, what now?
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, tick all boxes on the 'ubuntu software' tab
<brobostigon> wyoming_dude: try vlc, that might work
<mkquist> wyoming_dude: !medibuntu
<mkquist> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Jonathan_L> Seveas: All of your latest IRC messages show up when plugging in the cable again
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, and tick 'important security updates' and 'recommended updates' on the updates tab
<Ackdar_> I can't connect to the internet. I have a softmodem using the restricted slmodem driver, but there's no way for me to dial. I used to use the network dialog, but it's been changed since dapper... now, since I'm on gutsy, I'm lost. All information has been enetered including DNS
<wyoming_dude> thanks
<Ackdar_> I hate repeating
<Ackdar_> :P
<MinuteElectron> What is the status of wi-fi in the latest version of Ubuntu desktop?
<Jonathan_L> Ubotu: That link won't work
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas: Then I just close the window and reload synaptic?
<Seveas> Ackdar_, then don't :p
<Seveas> !bot > Jonathan_L
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, indeed
<Ackdar_> Jonathan_L, Ubutu is a bot...
<Ackdar_> Ubotu*
<Jonathan_L> Ok
<Jonathan_L> Heh
 * ubuntuisloved a smart bot that is
<Jonathan_L> Anyway, it don't work
<allen> trying to get sound to work; snd-hda-intel not found:does that mean I need to install kernel source?
<ubuntuisloved> !snd-hda-intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snd-hda-intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Ackdar_: what does dmesg | grep ttyS   show for your modem ort
<Jack_Sparrow> port
<Jack_Sparrow> !hdaintel
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Ackdar_> Jack_Sparrow, I am unable to give you that information at this time
<Ackdar_> but the modem is installed
 * ubuntuisloved ahh thanks Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Ackdar_> should be /dev/modem anyway
<Ackdar_> aka /dev/ttySL0
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas, there is another problem, when I try to install stuff, It says there is conflicting software...
<Jack_Sparrow> Ackdar_: Test in terminal sudo screen /dev/ttyS5  or whatever port it is using.. type atz  it should return ok
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, pastebin the error
<Jack_Sparrow> Ackdar_: Use ctrl-A then K to kill the modem terminal
<Ackdar_> Jack_Sparrow, Unable to comply, the Linux system is not available
<Jack_Sparrow> Ackdar_: Just trying to give you something to try later as I may not be around
<ader10> Is there a way to make nx use the current session like VNC? VNC is very slow and it's hard to use but to work I need to use the current session my remote computer has. NX starts its own session, making my work-in-progress unreachable.
<Seveas> ader10, #nx for nx support :)
<dajero> I'm having some troubles writing more than one audio CD using brasero. I can burn the first CD without a problem, but when I try to burn a second one it complains that the medium is not writable. According to brasero the medium already contains 17179869184.0 GB of data
<ader10> Seveas: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Ackdar_: also   atdt5551212  to try dialing out.. it will not connect to time.. (usa)
<Ackdar_> they moved time to 5551212?
<Jonathan_L> What's 7.10? Gustu...?
<Ackdar_> used to be 2421212 for me
<Jonathan_L> *Gusty
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas: Can't, I can't copy-paste it, I'll upload a screenshot.
<Ackdar_> Jonathan_L, gutsy gibbon
<Jack_Sparrow> Ackdar_: Just an example....  555 is what every tv show uses as a bogus number to dial
<sidelil> to post some code there is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org. Where can I post a screenshot?
<Ackdar_> Jack_Sparrow, actually I think it's 555-01xx
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: it is 5551212
<MasterShrek> offtopic but i had a missed call on my cell phone from 555-555-5555   no lie
<Jack_Sparrow> Ackdar_: You get the idea.. just trying to narrow down the problem for you
<Ackdar_> MasterShrek, many times i've had 000-000-0000, but that's off topic
<Brenny> Mastershrek, we get calls 001-234-5678 all the time
<MasterShrek> weird
<MasterShrek> !ot | MasterShrek
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas: http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/5018/screenshotqx5.png
<Ackdar_> !ot | Brenny
<ubotu> Brenny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MasterShrek> =P
<Ackdar_> MasterShrek, don't do that
<MasterShrek> bah
<master_of_master> hi, what do I have to do, to be able to play sound from several programms at the same time? (Intel ICH6 AC'97)
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<wyoming_dude> really
<unagi> i changed something in my xorg.conf and ubuntu starts in low graphics mode, i switched it back and i still cant get out of low graphics mode, here is my xorg http://pastebin.org/19089
<navetz> someone please help me
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DarkSpirit221> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<MasterShrek> navetz, whats the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl  time for honey-do's
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, close all synaptic/gnome-app-install windows
<rickest> iNeo: I discovered something: when I 'dpkg --get-selections' almost everything is marked as 'deinstall'. how do I roll that back so they say 'install'?
<navetz> i cant install anything
<navetz> it says i need to remove a certain package
<navetz> when i try to remove the package it tells me i need to reinstall it
<MasterShrek> what package? and please keep your responses on one line
<navetz> dtc-postfix-courier i think
<MasterShrek> weird, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Seveas> !info dtc-postfix-courier
<ubotu> dtc-postfix-courier (source: dtc): web control panel for admin and accounting hosting services (more depends). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.25.3-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 37 kB, installed size 128 kB
<HEP> My X server does not start every second reboot. The last log entry: FreeFontPath: "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/d33e72a7d
<simone> Hi someone can help me with ffmpg?
<navetz> the package is for a control panel
 * zoom is away: LHU ubuntu
<DRebellion> !ask | simone
<ubotu> simone: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bSON> join #ubuntu-devel
<alpaco> PROPHET MUHAMMAD SUCKS DICK
<fukk_waz> can you please kick alpaco ?
<Seveas> fukk_waz, way ahead of you
<masterloki> lol
<masterloki> couldnt even spell the insult right
 * masterloki sighs
<masterloki> darn 8yo's
<fukk_waz> chatting off the topic, it is against the rule of irc
 * masterloki goes workie
<Pici> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<masterloki> fukk_waz, not totally
<HEP> If I manually restart gdm it works
<Jonathan_L> Ok, for the last time today: Who can I contact to get my WLAN working?
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas: So?
<unagi> i changed something in my xorg.conf and ubuntu starts in low graphics mode, i switched it back and i still cant get out of low graphics mode, here is my xorg http://pastebin.org/19089 someone please help me get my graphics working again
<pocketdrummer> Is there a way to stop Totem and Mplayer from playing videos inside firefox? I want it to just open the program...
<Jonathan_L> pocketdrummer: Change the program assigned to open them to the actual executables
<edju> Trying to run a program but I need libgtk-1.2.so.0 -- which package gives me that?
<Odd-rationale> pocketdrummer: Uninstall the plugins?
<ceil420> pocketdrummer, Edit > Preferences > Applications
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, oddly enough, it still looks like your sources.list is missing things
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas: Do you want me to repost the sources.list?
<densone> hey all. Trying to install ubuntu server /amd 64. Getting this error at the very end of the install executing grub-install hd0 failed
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, please
<Jonathan_L> Can I make the "system bars" in Ubuntu floating?
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas: Lol, what was the path again?
<Seveas> /etc/apt/sources.lisy
<Pici> Jonathan_L: System bars?
<Jonathan_L> Lisy?
<ceil420> list*
<Jonathan_L> Pici: You know, menus and stuff.
<Jonathan_L> The ones at the top and bottom of the screen
<ceil420> panels
<Pici> Jonathan_L: Okay, then what do you mean by floating?
<Jonathan_L> Yup, panels
<Jonathan_L> Not stuck to the edge of the screen
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/m19ec1ca9
<ceil420> if it's the same as in Xfce, right click on the panel and go to Customize Panel
<Ackdar> Jack_Sparrow, what will I do after all that screen stuff?
<Jonathan_L> More like the panels in OpenOffice, etc. "Stuck" by default, can be moved around if you want
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, indeed things missing
<Pici> Jonathan_L: You can click on an empty space and drag them around...
<Jonathan_L> ceil420: Can that be done in gnome?
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas: Weird....
<ceil420> i'm not sure about gnome; it may be as easy as Pici is making it sound :p
<_Lucretia_> hi, i'm trying to build rhythmbox with mtp support ready for my new player. I'm using this: "http://thecrosstalk.blogspot.com/2007/06/how-to-install-rhythmbox-with.html" but I get this error after doing the "./autogen.sh --with-mtp" line: "configure: error: totem playlist parsing library not found or too old"
<Jonathan_L> Pici: No, that just puts them on another edge
<Pici> Jonathan_L: You cant drop them in the middle of the screen if thats what you're asking
<Jonathan_L> :(
<Odd-rationale> Does anyone know whether an eeepc is upgradable to 2 gb of ram? Just curious...
<simone> I can't encode mp3 video with ffmpeg
<`Matir> Odd-rationale, it should be, but requires a replacement kernel
<Jonathan_L> Is there any kind of RocketDock for Ubuntu?
<ceil420> i've heard of other people doing it, Odd-rationale
<Ackdar> Odd-rationale, try crucial.com
<simone> I've installed ffmpeg and lame
<simone> without success
<Odd-rationale> Thanks, all!
<simone> someone can gimme information?
<ceil420> what's RocketDock?
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, sudo wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55636/plain/ -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, then do sudo apt-get update
<Jonathan_L> Can Windows fonts be used in Ubuntu?
<encrypt128bit> Can someone help me with this problem, It has to do with installing the ubuntu system, thanks: Http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=693730 sorry i keep asking, i really want to install ubuntu but i cant get past this issue.
<Pici> Jonathan_L: Sure.
<Ackdar> Jonathan_L, sure
<Pici> !fonts > Jonathan_L (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ceil420> Jonathan_L, there's a package for it, i believe
<ceil420> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<_Lucretia_> anyone know if I reinstall rhythmbox from a binary it will include the mtp plugin?
<jsoftw> Is sylpheed-claws stable?
<_Lucretia_> I'm on fiesty
<Jonathan_L> Which? Fonts or rocketdock?
<Seveas> Jonathan_L, msttcorefonts for standard microsoft fonts
<iordanis> hi
<ceil420> read the PM from ubotu regarding fonts; i don't know what RocketDock is
<Ackdar> I can't connect to the internet. I have a softmodem using the restricted slmodem driver, but there's no way for me to dial. I used to use the network dialog, but it's been changed since dapper... now, since I'm on gutsy, I'm lost. All information has been enetered including DNS
<Seveas> Jonathan_L, any .ttf font can be used on ubuntu
<shortcircuit> Anyone have success getting WinXP print to a CUPS IPP printer?
<Jonathan_L> ceil420: Google...
<Seveas> shortcircuit, windows help in ##windows
<simone> someone know how to enable mp3 encoder in ffmpeg?
<Jonathan_L> Something like the icon menu in Mac
<ceil420> i've never used a mac
<shortcircuit> Seveas: Let me rephrase, then.  What's the IPP connection string for a CUPS IPP printer?
<Odd-rationale> `Matir: So if I installed another Linux OS like ubuntu, it should be possible to upgrade to to 2 gb of ram?
<ceil420> you mean a program launcher? like ObjectDock?
<Seveas> shortcircuit, http://hostname:631/printers/printername
<shortcircuit> Seveas: Thank you.
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr
<FloodBot1> daba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Odd-rationale> jsoftw: claws-mail (a fork of sypheed) is quite stable.
<ceil420> ...
<Jonathan_L> Defoma? Debian Font Manager? How do I activate it?
<ceil420> what's channelmode z?
<alpaco> PROPHET MUHAMMAD SUCKS CAMEL DICK :)
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas: Now what?
<ceil420> lol @ freenode kick messages
<Jonathan_L> Ok, so who got op skills here? Now I have seen about 5 people in here request Op and done Op stuff...
<Odd-rationale> Jonathan_L: That is not for you th know...
<Jonathan_L> Lol
<Pici> Jonathan_L: /msg chanserv access #channel list
<Jonathan_L> SO I have to log all chats all the time? :P
<joe_> hi guys, last night a severely messed up my computer and ubuntu is now booting to a black screen, so i booted the live cd and installed another copy on another partition, is there a way i can use the fresh install as a backup to restore my previous settings and what not?
<Ackdar> Pici, we would get access denied
<burkmat> Trying to mount a LaCie BigDisk 500GB external HDD (Linux claims it's HPFS/NTFS, I know it's NTFS). sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 returns an error (wrong fstype, bad option or damaged superblock). Any ideas?
<Pici> Ackdar: not to list.
<rickest> when I "dpkg --get-selections" almost everything is marked 'deinstall'. any idea how to change that back? none of those should be marked for deinstall.
<Ackdar> ah
<shortcircuit> burkmat: Incompatible NTFS version?
<shortcircuit> It changes with each new version of NT.
<Jonathan_L> Burkmat: Swedish?
<shortcircuit> burkmat: IIRC, you should be using ntfs-3g, instead, anyway.
<Jonathan_L> Your nick sounds swedish
<tomas_> hola
<shortcircuit> tomas_: Hello. :-)
<Jonathan_L> How do I activate Defoma? (Debian font manager)
<shortcircuit> Jonathan_L: Is it installed?
<joe_> anyone know any tutorials on how to use another partition as a backup to restore my old system?
<burkmat> shortcircuit: went down the path of trying to get that a year ago or something... iirc, thats why I gave up. will try again then. :P
<kornieff> Hi, I am making an init.d startup script that mounts network drives. The problem is that my script seem to start before the network is up. Does anyone know how to make it wait until network is up?
<Jonathan_L> I installed a few fonts using msttcorefonts
<Ackdar> !spanish | tomas_
<shortcircuit> burkmat: I assume you're using Ubuntu.
<Ackdar> :P
<tomas_> si
<shortcircuit> burkmat: apt-cache search ntfs-3g
<ubotu> tomas_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tomas_> y no hablo inglés
<tomas_> gracias
<burkmat> shortcircuit: Yeah, hence the #ubuntu channel. :P Thanks, will try that.
<shortcircuit> burkmat: np
<rickest> I ran 'dpkg --clear-selections' accidentally. how can I restore everything back to 'install'
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas: My sources.list got replaced by the link you send me, you knew that didn't you?
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, yes, it's a complete sources.list
<canthony> does anyone know how to fix a few small visual issues i am having
<shortcircuit> rickest: That's a tough one.
<canthony> when gdm loads...it turns the screen white for a breif moment
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, sorry, I have to take care of an emergency here, bbl
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas: Mine was bigger...
<canthony> how can i make that black
<rickest> shortcircuit: I guess I just need a way to 'reset' the status back to install...
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, it was all commented out and thus useless
<shortcircuit> rickest: try aptitude
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas: Ok
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<burkmat> shortcircuit: So yeah, that showed me libntfs-3g-dev, 3g0 and ntfs-3g. What do I do with that info? ^^
<Cpudan80> Where is the ubuntu password file (with the passwords) stored?
<Cpudan80> I need to crack em
<Odd-rationale> canthony: do sudo gedit /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<simps> Is there a command to see the speed of a network connection?
<shortcircuit> rickest: Load aptitude, hit "g" once.  That'll show you a list of affected packages.
<canthony> i know about that bug
<canthony> i am running hardy and that is actually fixed now
<Ackdar> Cpudan80, what the heck
<shortcircuit> rickest: Go through and hit + on each one.
<rickest> shortcircuit: that's how I discovered this. aptitude says 78 pkgs are broken, presumably because of the pkgs marked for deinstall. ok  will try -g
<shortcircuit> rickest: Be careful *not* to apply changes.
<unagi> ubuntu keeps going into low graphics mode, how do i fix this
<Ackdar> Cpudan80, do you honestly think we're going to tell you how to crack Ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> Ackdar: Im trying to see if my password is secure, Im going to attempt to crack it with John the Ripper
<shortcircuit> burkmat: Those are packages that provide ntfs-3g
<canthony> i want it to look black the entire time to look clean
<Jonathan_L> Ackdar: It's open source, but anyway... :P
<shortcircuit> burkmat: "apt-get install ntfs-3g" will install it.
<canthony> but gdm like "tears" down the screen
<Odd-rationale> canthony: Don't know then. Sorry.
<Cpudan80> Ackdar: No but.... if you could tell me where the file is.... the /etc/passwd file has a blank where the password field is
<burkmat> shortcircuit: Treat me like the rookie I am. Not new to computers at all, but Linux.. That's another story. :P
<canthony> another thing
<burkmat> shorcircuit: Alright, that easy eh... Nice ^^
<Jonathan_L> And password security isn't really the same thing as OS security
<canthony> do you know how to make compiz NOT kill the desktop when its activated?
<Ackdar> Linux is one of the most secure OS's in the world
<shortcircuit> burkmat: use "dpkg -L ntfs-3g|grep man" to find the names of the man pages provided.
<visof> i want to add some path to ~/.profile to use this tools as root , what should i do?
<canthony> whenever i log in, my gnome panels load then dissapear due to compiz firing up
<Jonathan_L> canthony: Graphics card?
<Cpudan80> Ackdar: I have a specific purpose for doing this.... its for good, not evil :-)
<Ackdar> Cpudan80, have you tried ls / | grep passwd ?
<canthony> i am running intel915 on t43 laptop
<canthony> the thing is...it never did this with feisty
<shortcircuit> burkmat: You should see lines for ntfs-3g.8.gz, mount.ntfs-3g.8.gz, and mount.ntfs.8.gz
<khamael> what will change if I install ubuntustudio-desktop? why does is it need to install a new kernel?
<DRebellion> Cpudan80, /etc/shadow
<canthony> i mean everything works
 * Ackdar says the Ubuntu Gutsy fails for user friendliness
<fez> EVERYTHING?
<Ackdar> I can't connect to the internet. I have a softmodem using the restricted slmodem driver, but there's no way for me to dial. I used to use the network dialog, but it's been changed since dapper... now, since I'm on gutsy, I'm lost. All information has been enetered including DNS
<shortcircuit> to read those manuals, try "man ntfs-3g", "man mount.ntfs-3g", and "man mount.ntfs.8.gz" respectively.
<rickest> shortcircuit: nice. looks like that marks everything correctly. now just exit w/o applying you said?
<shortcircuit> rickest: Right.
<canthony> there is just about 8-10 seconds of only a background, no panels, desktop icons or anything
<burkmat> shortcircuit: Yeah, that's right.
<Cpudan80> DRebellion: Thank you
<rickest> shortcircuit: beautiful!  thank you VERY much
<shortcircuit> rickest: np.
<navetz> !dtc-postfix-courier
<DRebellion> Cpudan80, you might want to use the 'unshadow' tool to merge them
<Jonathan_L> canthony; And after those seconds?
<jsoftw> Damn it.
<shortcircuit> rickest: I've made similar mistakes in the past. :-)
<navetz> how do i find info on a package using the bot?
<jsoftw> smbfs sucks on ubuntu
<canthony> everything just snaps back
<jsoftw> hangs and farts around
<Cpudan80> DRebellion: yeah alright
<DRebellion> Cpudan80, (creates a new file for john to work with)
<shortcircuit> burkmat: Read those manpages.  That should get you a little close.
<canthony> i am using a readahead hack to profile my login
 * shortcircuit has to go back to work.
<rickest> shortcircuit: I'm not *positive* I actually typed '--clear-selections', I just realized it was the exact symptoms I had (after a fresh install)
<burkmat> shortcircuit: On it, didnt see nonhighlited at first. :) Thanks for the help. ^^
<canthony> i can go from gdm to full desktop in about 12 seconds
<shortcircuit> burkmat: np
<canthony> it only does it with compiz
<oliver__> hi, how big is the smallest installation of ubuntu server 7.10 on a x86 system?
<canthony> metacity works fine
<zerhacke> Ackdar, you might want to install the gnome-ppp package.
<canthony> seems to be related
<canthony> to the fact that when you start compiz manually, it kills all the windows momentarily??? anyone else have this happen
<Ackdar> zerhacke, I would, if I could get on the internet in the first place...
<unagi> can someone help me figure out why ubuntu starts in low graphics mode.......or should i just reformat
<wyoming_dude> still no mp4
<cheesypieces> hi guys, how do i install a .rpm file?
<unagi> !alien > cheesypieces
<DRebellion> !minimal | oliver__
<ubotu> oliver__: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<navetz> how do i find info on this package dtc-postfix-courier
<woodwizzle> for some reason emerald isn't running when I type emerald --replace
<cheesypieces> unagi, what about .tar.gz?
<DRebellion> navetz, apt-cache show dtc-postfix-courier
<joh> Hey, I'm having some issues getting TV-OUT to work. I've configured everything in X but all I get is black and white on my TV! I get colors in BIOS / terminal / etc but not in X. Any ideas? I've tried with both SVIDEO and COMPOSITE, as well as different TV standards (PAL/NTSC) but all the same.
<oliver__> ubotu, the interesting thing for me is the size of the installed system
<prakriti> is firefox 3 considered stable? or close to it?
<Ackdar> the people in #ubuntu-offtopic don't seem to care a bit what problems Ubuntu has... they don't even talk about Ubuntu!
<Ackdar> anyway
<Ackdar> back to my problem
<DRebellion> oliver__, 1) ubotu is a bot 2) just thought that it would be of interest to you
<unagi> !.tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<canthony> joh: have you tried using xrandr
<canthony> thats how i got my tvout + vga working
<simps> Is there a command to see the speed of a network connection?
<DRebellion> simps, what sort of network connection?
<joh> canthony: No? What should I try?
<canthony> anyone else encounter the dissapearing desktop when compiz is enable...not permanently but for a few seconds
<simps> DRebellion something liek eth0
<DRebellion> simps, i meant wireless/wired
<canthony> joh: type xrandr in a terminal do you get output
<simps> wireless
<simps> DRebellion, wireless
<DRebellion> simps, iwconfig eth0
<wyoming_dude> how about lan
<jsoftw> umount /netdrive ( device busy ). ls /netdrive ( big delay, nothing happens ).
<joh> canthony: Yeah, it only shows screen 0, not my TV.
<jsoftw>  /netdrive is a smbfs mount.
<DRebellion> jsoftw, lsof | grep netdrive
<jsoftw> or supposed to be.
<jsoftw> DRebellion: not working, big delay, nothing happens.
<whiter> i guess ubuntu isnt compatible with my laptop :(
<simps> DRebellion it doesn't show the speed in kb/s though
<DRebellion> simps, it shows in Mb/s
<wyoming_dude> keep trying...
<canthony> joh: hmm i dont really know then, mine says LVDS (laptop), TV, and VGA
<jsoftw> :\
<Eagleofnorth> beginner linux question coming up: using "top" in terminal says I have 2 users on my system. Is this normal? (I'm all alone here....)
<canthony> joh: maybe your xorg.conf is conflicting with xrandr?
<canthony> im not really sure
<jsoftw> Eagleofnorth: how many times did you log in.
<jsoftw> Eagleofnorth: type w or who.
<reverseblade> after an electricty cut down my harddisk got some problems and I corrected it with manually running fsck . Now I have come other problem. I get my statik ip within LAN. I can ping google. But I cannot ping anycomputer in the lan nor any computer in the lan can ping me. What can I do ?
<DRebellion> Eagleofnorth, check the command who
<ubuntuisloved> Eagleofnorth: mine says i have three
<unagi> i dont understand whats going on here........and im about to erase my hard drive
<unagi> why am i stuck in low graphics mode
<simps> DRebellion, it says 24Mb/s. Its not possible that i have that speed
<alek66> anyone uses synology disk stations?
<pocketdrummer> unagi: did you edit xorg.conf?
<DRebellion> simps, i have 54
<Iori_1> Hi
<unagi> yes i did
<wyoming_dude> command for net status??
<unagi> and i put it back the way it was before
<ubuntuisloved> wyoming_dude: netstat
<Eagleofnorth> two instances with my user name: one at tty7 and one at pts/o   (?)
<jsoftw> Cmon guys, how do I slap ubuntu into sorting my smbfs mountpoint out.
<wyoming_dude> thanks!
<canthony> run the command at the top of the xorg.conf
<simps> DRebellion, so maybe its just local? is there a way to get the speed outside of the router?
<DRebellion> simps, this is referring to the speed you can send data to your router of course
<jsoftw> this is stupid.
<ubuntuisloved> wyoming_dude: or are you looking for status of network connections
<unagi> pocketdrummer: yes i did, and i put it back how it was
<pocketdrummer> unagi: manually or did you replace it with a backup?
<Eagleofnorth> probably ok, then.
<wyoming_dude> yes thats it
<canthony> last annoying visual quirk...does anyone get an annoying 'flashing' on bootup between usplash and gdm
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, how do I DOWNGRADE Firefox? It keeps on crashing since the update a few days ago
<joh> canthony: I tried disabling the randr extension but it's all the same.
<unagi> manually and with backup
<unagi> neither will put my graphics back pocketdrummer
<jsoftw> RootyRootRootW00: you probably cant. But check out opera, free download and such like.
<reverseblade> RootyRootRootW00: how did you install it
<Slart> canthony: the quick flash of ubuntu orange/brown?
<canthony> no no
<PriceChild> RootyRootRootW00, fix the problem rather than working around it.
<canthony> i know hw to resolve that
<pocketdrummer> unagi: I'm not sure what the problem is, but I think ours might be related. I can't change xorg.conf without it going into low graphics mode. Maybe we can pool our knowledge and figure it out.
<attorianzo> Hi all, does anyone know where Ubuntu gutsy store the restricted drivers?
<canthony> i mean
<RootyRootRootW00> reverseblade thru the standard system update icon
<mateusz> How to slow down my hdd from 7200 to 5400 so it will be less noisy ?
<joerlend_> is there a way to change foreground color for the panel applets? If I make the panels transparent, then I can't use a dark background image.. :(
<mateusz> is it possible?
<Eagleofnorth> thanks jsoftw, Drebellion and ubuntuisloved!
<ubuntuisloved> RootyRootRootW00:you can remove it and reinstall it
<canthony> the screen flashes, like the monitor SHUT OFF twice, it looks like when you change from X to a tty
<RootyRootRootW00> <PriceChild> I have no idea what is causing it or I would if i could
<ubuntuisloved> Eagleofnorth: np
<mateusz> How to slow down my hdd from 7200 to 5400 so it will be less noisy ? Is it possible, or do You know any other tip to make it less noisy ?
<Ackdar> I can't connect to the internet. I have a softmodem using the restricted slmodem driver, but there's no way for me to dial. I used to use the network dialog, but it's been changed since dapper... now, since I'm on gutsy, I'm lost. All information has been enetered including DNS
<mateusz> How to slow down my hdd from 7200 to 5400 so it will be less noisy ? Is it possible, or do You know any other tip to make it less noisy ?
<RootyRootRootW00> <ubuntuisloved> I was afraid that was my best option
<mateusz> How to slow down my hdd from 7200 to 5400 so it will be less noisy ? Is it possible, or do You know any other tip to make it less noisy ?
<Slart> canthony: ah.. I guess that's just the graphics card changing mode or something
<jsoftw> Cmon guys, I have a busted mountpoint /netdrive. Nothing I do on it works. I cant mount to it, I cant ls in it, I cant umount it.
<pocketdrummer> mateusz: Stop spamming please.
<RootyRootRootW00> Thanks all
<Slart> mateusz: not sure you can do that..
<jsoftw> it is an smbfs mount.
<mateusz> Slart: :(
<jsoftw> which was set to mount on boot but did not.
<suprememind> help
<canthony> my desktop does it to, but only once
<mateusz> Slart: no hdd quite mode??
<canthony> neither did it on feisty
<canthony> i am using intel driver
<reverseblade> RootyRootRootW00: in synaptic ocassionally it allows to install "previous versions"
<jaras> just installed 7.10 on my thinkpad x60s and it's working great exept my sound i very low i have checked the mixer and all the settings is max
<ubuntuisloved> RootyRootRootW00: just back up your .mozilla directory in your home directory and then reinstall
<suprememind> sometimes closes thin clients unexpectedly (ubuntu + ltsp5)
<Slart> mateusz: I think the harddrive goes to sleep after a while.. I don't know of any intermediate states though
<reverseblade> RootyRootRootW00: I am not sure if it is available for firefox. Dig the options of firefox package in synaptic
<RootyRootRootW00> ubuntuisloved: thanks I'll do that b4 anything else
<RootyRootRootW00> reverseblade: Thanks, I'm looking
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone know how I can partition a hd made by virtualbox?
<ubuntuisloved> RootyRootRootW00: its a hidden directory
<pocketdrummer> mateusz: There are certain HDDs that do different things automatically. You may want to look into the Western Digital Green Power.
<RootyRootRootW00> ubuntuisloved: thanks
<mateusz> pocketdrummer: its laptop
<suprememind> sometimes closes thin clients unexpectedly (ubuntu + ltsp5)
<suprememind> closes session
<canthony> no one else gets the brief disappearing of the desktop when enabling compiz?
<jsoftw> canthony: just dissapearing productivity.
<Pici> canthony: You could try asking in #compiz-fusion
<Ackdar> anyone plan to help me?
<canthony> ha i know
<pocketdrummer> mateusz: hmm... do you know if you can remove the hdd from it?
<joe_> Help! Can't boot ubuntu into anything but terminal!
<canthony> i plan on doing custom installs for people to get them over to ubuntu, so im trying to hammer out all the visual quirks
<prakriti> does anybody use firefox-3.0 with any sucsess?
<burkmat> Still unable to mount my LaCie 500GB external, ntfs-3g not working, returning some error that "the device doesn't have a valid NTFS". I'm sure it's NTFS, but I also know Lacie has a tendency to do things their own "speshal" way, so any suggestions are welcome.
<canthony> since thats all ppl care about
<myxb> anybody here managed to connect to internet via wm6 smartphone?
<mateusz> Slart: how about noflushd demon
<Slart> mateusz: never heard of it.. lemme check
<canthony> i use firefox 3 at this exact momnet
<canthony> ubuntu hardy
<canthony> compiz fusion is having some issues with firefox in hardy, and there is scroll lag
<pocketdrummer> mateusz: If I'm not mistaken, the WD Scorpio is very quiet. $60-$180 on newegg depending on storage.
<canthony> but thats on both firefox 2 and 3
<prakriti> firefox2 keeps crashing on my girls box
<alumno10> somebody knows about ltsp
<alumno10> sometimes thin clients closes session unexpectedly
<prakriti> I blame myspace
<burkmat> So, is there any way to reformat a NTFS drive to FAT (or something abit more friendly) without losing any data?
<Flannel> canthony: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks.
<prakriti> but I think I may have her try firefox3
<mateusz> pocketdrummer: well... my is lenovo T61
<Slart> mateusz: I think that is done even without noflushd.. but go ahead .. give it a try
<prakriti> Flannel : he was talking to me, not asking for support
<Pici> : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<alumno10> sometimes thin clients closes session unexpectedly
<alumno10> sometimes thin clients closes session unexpectedly ubuntu+ltsp5
<erfan> hiiiiiiiiiii
<Pici> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<prakriti> !annoying
<mateusz> Slart: ok.. I'll be listening to music so it will not be anoying me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about annoying - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<canthony> ill try that channel
<alumno10> i didnt repeat, i added something at the end of my question
<canthony> haha
<alumno10> damn :/
<Flannel> prakriti: For FF3 (which is also still not a stable release) its... either #ubuntu+1 (while on Hardy) or #ubuntu-mozillateam (with the backported package)
<Ackdar> !ask erfan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask erfan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ackdar> !ask | erfan
<ubotu> erfan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<alumno10> somebody knows about edubuntu? (in edubuntu channel ppl are sleeping)
<burkmat> Support needed ntfs-3g. Drive seems to be immune to everything I throw at it. Need help.
<Jonathan_L> alumno10: There's not much to know
<Jonathan_L> It's customized for schools and stuff
<alkos> !el_gato playboy - playmate calendar 2003.pdf.ra
<Ackdar> alumno10, as far as I know it's just what Jonathan_L said
<Flannel> !anyone | alumno10
<ubotu> alumno10: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<unagi> omg this is annyong...........how can adding something to xorg.conf and removing it break the graphics......
<burkmat> Support needed ntfs-3g. Drive seems to be immune to everything I throw at it. Need help.
<nathan64> can someone help me with "Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work!"?
<clustermagnet> gents, trying to boot ubuntu into single user mode, to change the ip
<Nibblyn> Is it normal for gutsy to perform a scheduled task occasionally which will logout the user?
<clustermagnet> should that be done through grub?
<Flannel> clustermagnet: single user mode is the recovery console, you should already have entries in your grub menu, yes
<canthony> unagi: i would just run dpkg-reconfigure on xorg again
<canthony> generate a new conf file
<cvega> weird issue with sound on a laptop - volume control does not seem to affect subwoofer - always stays on
<Odd-rationale> burkmat: can you mount drives through the cli?
<unagi> that didnt work
<burkmat> Odd-rationale: Maybe if I knew what it was. :P - What do I do?
<Gato> Can someone help to connect by remote desktop using ubuntu server 7.10 + LTSP?
<Odd-rationale> burkmat: Does <<sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt>> work? Assuming sdb1 is the correct device and mnt is the proper mount point.
<unagi> !dpkg-reconfigure
<canthony> unagi: do you get errors after login, or just low res?  like is it bulletproof x or are you actually logging in...also is this gutsy
<unagi> this is gutsy and im logged in it just says its in low graphics mode because the card wasnt set up or something
<alumno10> ubotu: ok, I don't know why or how to solve that sometimes thin clients closes session unexpectedly in ubuntu +ltsp5 (edubuntu)
<canthony> can you get into the screens and graphics app
<Ackdar> unagi, I had the same thing... I had to reinstall
<canthony> displayconfig-gtk
<noodlesgc> alumno10 ubotu is a bot
<alumno10> lol i see :P
<unagi> my lord i shouldnt have to reinstall to fix this stupid problem
<Ackdar> canthony, in this case you get past boot and it gives you the message
<Ackdar> then you can't continue
<burkmat> Odd-rationale: Tried mounting like that, but that gave me some very fuzzy error saying it could be bad superblock, bad option or just nonexistant drive. I got ntfs-3g as recommended by someone else in here, and that tells me that "Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument", and some more. The computer doesn't seem to realize the drive is actually running NTFS since most of the errors seem to say "Ehm, no, the drive isnt NTFS, stop tryin
<burkmat> g to mount as such."
<ompaul> alumno10, you should read your syslogs on your server and see if that gives any clue
<canthony> ahh
<jsoftw> bah!
<Odd-rationale> burkmat: Internal/external?
<profoak> Does anyone know how to confiure amarok so it will play music off of an ipod?
<burkmat> Odd-rationale: External 500GB LaCie. I know they like to fuck things up, but still trying my best to make up for their incompetence.
<Gato> Can someone help to connect by remote desktop using ubuntu server 7.10 + LTSP? the problem is when i put   rdp_options = 192 168.1.2        screen_02 = rdesktop      in lts.conf     don't work,  then sreen stil in black
<Pici> !language | burkmat
<ubotu> burkmat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<burkmat> Sorry :(
<joe_> hi, all.  i messed up ubuntu and now it boots to a black screen.  i installed ubuntu again on another parition of my harddrive, but was wondering if i could restore my old copy in any way as it has all my files and settings
<joe_> any help would REALLY be appreciated
<profoak> what did you do right before it messed up/
<cliebow> Gato:why not ask in #ltsp..
<Gato> ok thanks a lot
<Odd-rationale> burkmat: Have you tried sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt?
<joe_> well i was trying to fix a compiz file i think libgnoemu or something like that, so i was deleting its dependencies and basically deleted some important files im sure
<joe_> im a newb so i was swimming in uncharted waters and screwed it up
<joe_> it will load the login screen, but once i login i just get a black screen with a cursor
<burkmat> Odd-rationale: Yeah. That's whats giving me the "The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't have a valid NTFS." along with some other things like "Failed to startup volume".
<Ackdar> joe_: Recommending a reinstall
<tcpdumpgod> Hi all, anyone know an easy way of automating openvpn connecting? I guess, like an init script or something?
<burkmat> Odd-rationale: Yeah. That's whats giving me the "The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't have a valid NTFS." along with some other things like "Failed to startup volume".
<joe_> ackdar, ah i figured as much. how would u recommend me to reinstall?
<simps> Is there a command to show what the speed of a network connection is?
<joe_> just boot the live cd?
<Odd-rationale> burkmat: Ok. Sorry. but that is over my head. :(
<burkmat> Odd-rationale: Alright. Thanks anyways. :)
<Ackdar> joe_: obviously :P
<Odd-rationale> I just noticed the channel topic. Is the flash *finally* fixed?
<vinicius_> hi! i'm trying to install ubuntu on a really old laptop through the live cd... it seems to go well until the gnome desktop starts loading, and never comes off of that light brown screen, i let the system trying to load for maybe 2 hours, and nothing happened.... is there some specification I can give on boot to try to install ubuntu on this PC ?
<Nibblyn> joe: I'm not an expert but.... backup your home dir first :)
<Odd-rationale> vinicius_: Try the alternative install cd
<myxb> anybody here managed to connect to internet via wm6 smartphone?
<Ackdar> Nibblyn, too late
<Ackdar> vinicius_, how much ram do you have?
<pocketdrummer> mateusz: I found instructions on the removal and installation of hard drives for your laptop.
<Ackdar> you need at least 256 MB
<canthony> so once you get that message you are locked out basically
<canthony> gato: have you looked into freenx
<canthony> i got that working on several machines, extremely slick
<Ackdar> my recommendation is 1GB
<canthony> what other alternatives are there to gdm...kdm, xdm, slim......
<vinicius_> Odd-rationale, is there some way to not use the alternate CD in this case? because I really dont have how to download another ISO
<vinicius_> Ackdar, probably less than 384MB
<canthony> that readahead hack cut my login time in half on gutsy
<Odd-rationale> vinicius_: You can use the mini.iso (10 mb)
<vinicius_> Odd-rationale, how it works?
<ethan961> is mini.iso a net install?
<Odd-rationale> vinicius_: I simply downlads all the packages from the net. I would not really reccomended it unless you have fast, reliable internet connection (or a lot of paitience).
<alumno10> somebody uses ltsp? /query me
<vinicius_> Odd-rationale, thats the problem, a ISO download here would take another 4 days
<Odd-rationale> vinicius_: The advantage is, that you don;t have to do an upgrade after you install. It already downloads the latest packages.
<burkmat> Drive running NTFS, appears not to (according to mount & ntfs-3g). Mounting with both of them fails with the explanation that drive "lacks valid NTFS".
<Odd-rationale> vinicius_: How much ram do you have?
<Odd-rationale> oh nvm
<vinicius_> Odd-rationale, but is there someway to install from live boot? because I probably have less ram tha required
<vinicius_> Odd-rationale, probably less than 384MB
<canthony> Odd-rationale: i am trying to create a mobile installation system...i plan of downloading the entire hardy repo to an external hd upon release
<vinicius_> Odd-rationale, its a really old and crappy computer
<ethan961> entire hardy repo...
<canthony> yes
<canthony> entire
<ethan961> wow
<DrVali_Laptop> hey, I accidentally deleted my /usr/share/icons directory
<ompaul> vinicius_, then you should look at the minimal install
<DrVali_Laptop> what package reinstalls it?
<sebrock> when performing backups with tar. Which folder do I exvlude?
<DrVali_Laptop> Ubuntu 7.10
<canthony> i need to be able to install on peoples computer that have no active connection
<Odd-rationale> vinicius_: With your amount or ram, it would be really tight to do a live install.
<Drakaen> Question... what would be a good linux program for online radio brodcasting (live stream)
<canthony> i have 10mb internet though
<mike-ekim> can someone help me, Im trying to set up a debian distro on a Ubuntu Xen server, I am getting a little mixed up cause most documentation  I am finding shows how to create guest hosts from the same operating system the xen-server is running, so I am getting a little bit  thrown off on specifying which kernel to use, etc.
<ethan961> is it in your ~/.trash, DrVali_Laptop?
<DrVali_Laptop> nope.  sudo'ed it from the terminal.
<ethan961> ouch
<DrVali_Laptop> yeah
<DrVali_Laptop> I reinstalled some icons using synaptic, but it's not the packages that were there.
<Nibblyn> vinicius_: I installed ubuntu on a 256mb machine but create a swap partition before booting the cd
<vinicius_> Nibblyn, how can you create the swap if it won't loads?
<naut> is htere a way to check what kind of filesyste you have on a partition when it's not mounted or can't be mounted
<Odd-rationale> vinicius_: The best thing I can reccomend for you is to use another distro like Puppy Linux. It works really fast esp. on old hardware. the iso is not much more than 70 -100 mb
<vinicius_> Odd-rationale, I was thinking about that
<ethan961> DrVali_Laptop, you will probably have to get special program icons by hand, but othrer than that reinstall the human icons, I don't know the exact package
<DrVali_Laptop> perhaps if I just reinstall all installed packages it will reappear
<DrVali_Laptop> anyone know how to do that?
<Drakaen> Any one know the best program for live radio streams
<ethan961> thats a lot of work...
<naut> sudo fsck  /dev/sda
<Pirate_Hunter> can grub be installed in swap?
<naut> fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda
<wilbur__> I need some help setting up my sis video card and sis soundcard, anyone willing to help me out ?
<dru> can someone please tell me why my firefox keeps crashing? it is really getting annoying im trying to edit my site and it just keep crashing OVER and OVER again
<naut> how do I choose another supeblock
<ethan961> no, grub cannot be installed in swap
<n00b> hey all...
<ethan961> hey
<n00b> who have a ralink rt2500 wireless card?
<neko> hi
<Nibblyn> vinicius_: well... i used an old linux distro just for partitioning... the point is that with 256mb ubuntu must find the swap partition prior booting the cd... so he can use it during install
<canthony> there has to be a way to force compiz to start earlier so it doesnt cut out the desktop
<dru> nobody can help me?
<Drakaen> or a program that will stream music files for a internet radio station
<dverweire> drakaan - shoutcast?
<profoak> *is the ubuntu wiki pretty comprehensive?
<pocketwatch> hi all, what is the hotkey to swich the nautilus location bar from/to text from/to clickable buttons?
<Drakaen> will it be able to streamed with most players?
<wilbur__> help!
<dverweire> drakaen - yes, i believe it is an mp3 stream
<Drakaen> k... can i jump on for a live cast for things as such?
<Drakaen> or is it pure file stream?
<dverweire> i believe it is a live cast
<Drakaen> okay... let me take a look
<mauser> ubuntu distro has more support via its doc/forum/wiki than any other distro i have encountered/used
<dverweire> don't think it's open source though...
<dverweire> anyone know if upgrading from dapper to gutsy via apt is a bad idea?
<Drakaen> ahh... any idea a open source (or free at least)
<dverweire> shoutcast is free.
<Drakaen> oh okay
<neko> or icecast
<dverweire> not sure about open source projects though. i know there must be some out there though.
<burkmat> Drive running NTFS, appears not to (according to mount & ntfs-3g). Mounting with both of them fails with the explanation that drive "lacks valid NTFS".
<boris_> hi
<dverweire> burkmat - what is the exact device you are pointing at?
<burkmat> /dev/sda1
<dverweire> bummer.
<dverweire> fdisk -l /dev/sda1
<dverweire> does it say /dev/sda1 is an ntfs partition?
<burkmat> Says HPFS/NTFS.
<dmarsa> burkmat, is it your windows partition?
<dverweire> seems like.
<burkmat> dmarsa: No. External HDD which I for some reason made NTFS. *sigh*
<dmarsa> ah
<dverweire> oh
<eean> I've installed phppgadmin, but I get a 403 Forbidden
<pocketwatch> is there a nautilus hotkey to toggle between button and text-based location bar?
<wilbur__> I need some help setting up my sis video card and sis soundcard, anyone willing to help me out ?
<burkmat> Any chance I could perhaps reformat it to something friendly?
<dmarsa> when last did you use it? can you remember if it was shutdown/removed cleanly or not?
<dverweire> yeah burkmat, you could. is there data on there you care about?
<dmarsa> yeah u can burkmat, if ur ok with whatever was on it being lost
<burkmat> dmarsa: It never worked on Linux, and it always works in XP, so I'm pretty sure the drive itself works.
<mkquist> Drakaen: did find your software?
<Drakaen> yep... found one for both linux and win32...
<burkmat> derweire, dmarsa: Yeah, but the plan is to save whats there, otherwise I'd just reformat it.
<dverweire> burkmat - is that the only partition that shows up on the removable drive?
<demon_spork> Whenever I log in to my Ubuntu Feisty install, it loads the desktop and promptly the display crashes and I am back at the login screen. It still does this when I use the failsafe login, extra info: running c-f and kiba-dock. When the system first boots, It takes longer to finish loading whatever causes the crash so I have had time to hit Alt+f2 and type "metacity --replace" but even loading a different wm didn't fix the problem.
<clustermagnet> gents, problem with 7.10 network....
<clustermagnet> doing ifup eth0
<clustermagnet> getting
<Manad> could an application not shutting down properly wreak havoc (sp) on a hard drive? That's two boot failures I get due to file system errors. I fixed them all last time, but they appeared again.
<garou> Hi.
<clustermagnet> eth0:   ERROR while getting interface flags:  no such interface
<clustermagnet> can someone please help?
<orgy`> hi, gparted failes when i tried to grow a ext3 partition, then when i tried it again, it says that ext3 superblcok was broken. now e2fsck is working on it for already 3 hours and at the the moment it does this http://rafb.net/p/gGDvT412.html it's very slow, shall i still wait?
<neko> hi people ... hey why gimp-perl is not installable ?
<burkmat> dverweire: No. That I found sort of fishy. There are sda1, 2 and 4. It claims 2 and 4 "Do not end within cylinder boundaries" and they're both labeled empty.
<mikebot> I pressed ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a terminal screen, and now when I press ctrl+alt+f7, I just get a black screen with a blinking cursor and nothing else...Is there a way to get back into gnome?
<burkmat> I'm starting to suspect this is just LaCie's idiocy in action once again.
<dverweire> mikebot - try ctrl -alt - f8 and other combinations up to f12
<shr1k3> neko: try libgimp-perl
<mikebot> dverweire: Oh, f9 worked...I thought that these were set in stone..
<dverweire> burkmat - do you have a windows machine you can try connecting it to?
<amenado> clustermagnet-> is that a wireless nic or ethernet?
<macogw> mikebot: f9 is usually where mine end up
<mikebot> dverweire: Thanks, and do you know why my f7 would just be a blank screen?
<neko> same :(
<zylstra555> Hello. How can I find my current CPU usage statistics through the Linux terminal?
<mikebot> macogw: Oh..do you know why it changes
<dverweire> mikebot - yeah sometimes they're not. don't know why!
<mikebot> dverweire: Haha, OK, thanks.
<burkmat> dverweire: Yeah. It works perfectly fine, but if you want me to check something from Win I'll reconnect it.
<macogw> mikebot: i think the first one is on f7 then once youve killed X / logged in again, it jumps to f9 instead of reusing f7
<shr1k3> zylstra555: top
<mikebot> macogw: Ah, OK.. well thanks.
<neko> shr1k3 same problem ( gimp (>= 2.2.0+rel) )
<mikebot> dverweire: Thanks again.
<mikebot> GOodbye!
<dverweire> burkmat - i didn't have anything specific to try in windows. i was just going to suggest copying the files off of it in windows and then format it as FAT so it would work better in linux.
<dverweire> mikebot - you bet! take care
<dmarsa> burkmat, when you remove it from windows do you use the safely remove feature?
<ObsidianX> hey folks, for some reason knetworkmanager doesn't work anymore... it doesn't recognize my wifi connection at all
<ObsidianX> i gotta do it all by hand in the terminal to get on
<dverweire> burkmat - you could also try running chkdsk under windows on the drive
<burkmat> dverweire: Local HDD 40GB, 500GB Data. :P
<burkmat> dmarsa: Err... Well, not as often as I should. :P
<ojwb> is there a known issue with the recent firefox update?
<dverweire> burkmat - hahahhaa. tough luck. :)
<clustermagnet> any help?
<ojwb> it's not starting since the update for me
<clustermagnet> sigh
<Cpudan80> What's the development package again?
<ObsidianX> are there any configs i could purge to try and reset it?
<Cpudan80> I always forget
<ojwb> and:
<ojwb> $ firefox -ProfileManager
<ojwb> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<dmarsa> burkmat, an unclean removal shutdown on ntfs causes it not to mount under linux
<dverweire> obsidianx - have you modified your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<dverweire> that caused my knetworkmanager to bust
<clustermagnet> guys, can someone please helP?
<demon_spork> When I select My Ubuntu Gutsy install from the boot menu, it says "Failed to mount selected partition" even though the partition mounts fine via IFS in windows and in my Feisty install. I have made no changes to the boot options/loaders since the last successful boot of the system, which was yesterday.
<Drakaen> any one know how to change the default time on grub to not have a countdown?
<ObsidianX> dverweire: i dont think so, is there any particular format it needs to be in so i can fix it?
<Flannel> Drakaen: you want it to last forever? or go immediately?
<freebird> change grub config in menu.lst
<shr1k3> neko: so you are getting library incompat when trying to install gimp-perl or libgimp-perl?
<burkmat> dmarsa: I see. Se reconnecting and removing it nicely fixes it?
<Drakaen> last forever
<Flannel> Drakaen: Change it to 0
<Nibblyn> Is it normal for gutsy to perform a scheduled task occasionally which will logout the user? It happens here I can't find why...
<ThipThip> Has anybody been able to make Abode Premiere Pro work well with a virtual machine or modified wine?  I have it working with vbox, but it's too slow to seriously edit.
<Flannel> Drakaen: er, maybe its -1, let me double check
<Drakaen> change what though?
<dmarsa> you can mount it in windows and then cleanly unmount it. i know with regard to shutdown they suggest to boot up windows, shutdown cleanly, boot into windows again and shutdown cleanly
<dverweire> obsidianx - as minimal as possible. not specifiying anything about your wireless interface
<dmarsa> so i can only assume you should try something similar burkmat
<neko> shr1k3
<neko> tep
<danand_> Drakaen - edit /boot/grub/menu.lst - set timeout to zero
<neko> yes (i mean)
<ObsidianX> dverweire: right now it has two lines about it:
<clustermagnet> gents, can someone please help!?  trying "ifup eth0
<burkmat> dmarsa: Ok, will try that.
<Flannel> Drakaen: in /boot/grub/menu.lst, the timeout
<Slart> Nibblyn: nope.. it doesn't seem normal
<ObsidianX> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<clustermagnet> getting ERROR while getting interface flags
<ObsidianX> auto wlan0
<clustermagnet> someone?
<Drakaen> under root right
<clustermagnet> anywone?
<garou> I'm trying to install Ubuntu (7.10) right now. It fails on installing grub: "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed. This is a fatal error."
<flaco> hey... waht does mean insmod: error inserting 'rt2500.ko': -1 File exists
<garou> Before it, there was a lilo installed there.
<shr1k3> neko: are you getting incompatible message when trying to install?
<Drakaen> tried as my normal username and i cant open the file
<Slart> Nibblyn: I don't know if you can setup automatic updates so that the computer reboots if needed.. that's about the only scenario I can imagin
<garou> Any idea on how to fix that?
<user6> Hello, I've got a lovely headless server with ubuntu 7.04 at the other end of the world, and every so often iptables decides to lock it down entirely, so I cannot access it at all via ssh or vnc, but I know its there because its updating the no-ip account so I can ping the router..
<dverweire> obsidianx - you might try removing that line. make a backup of the file first incase further problems occur.
<decipher7> hi everyone.  I am trying to install avant window navigator.  I've been googleing for hours and discovered i need to compile it.  Im on gutsy 7.10. I get the error, "No package 'pygtk-2.0' found".  when i try to install the python-gtk2-dev_2 package, I need to install the libglib2.0 package, but that reports my libc6 is not satisfiable.  can someone help?
<neko> shr1k3: yes, this packages seems to be for an older version of gimp
<danand_> Drakaen - yes
<mik__> Hi guys. Need some help about keymapping
<Drakaen> okay
<dverweire> obsidianx - need to run. good luck.
<dverweire> bye all.
<neko> but the perl gimp library seems to miss for the newer
<shr1k3> neko: try complete uninstall of gimp then clean install -- gimp and libgimp-perl from same repository should be compatible
<shr1k3> neko: are you on 7.10
<Nibblyn> Slart: hum... don't think it is about updates... but anyway thanks for answering
<jpb_jpb_> hi everyone
<mik__> i have to map for example function+f10 to x
<neko> yes
<ObsidianX> thanks!
<jpb_jpb_> has anyone had any success using TestdiskL
<shr1k3> hang on, i'll try installing and see if works for me, brb
<dmarsa> just a suggestion hey burkmat, it might not solve your problem
<neko> i think this packages are for the gimp 1.2 version
<jpb_jpb_> Testdisk?
<Slart> Nibblyn: cleaning lady pulling the plug to vacuum the place? =)
<CVD-PR> can i remote desktop to a windows xp from linux?
<profoak> yes
<ObsidianX> woot! that fixed it :)
<Slart> jpb_jpb_: yes.. I've used it once
<Nibblyn> Slart: :)
<Flannel> CVD-PR: gnome-rdp
<Cpudan80> CVD-PR: Yep, apps internet terminal services client
<neko> if i uninstall gimp 2.4.2 and install libgimp-perl i think it will install me the 1.2 version of gimp, isn't it ?
<CVD-PR> wiht this http://www.rdesktop.org/ or something else
<jpb_jpb_> I've got testdisk analyzing, but its kind of hanging
<Slart> jpb_jpb_: but only for a quick repair of a boot sector.. nothing fancy
<shr1k3> neko: ya see the problem
<Cpudan80> CVD-PR: It's all built into that Terminal services thing
<CVD-PR> damn, every day loving more linux
<user6> true :d
<encrypt128bit> Can someone help me with this problem, It has to do with installing the ubuntu system, thanks: Http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=693730 sorry i keep asking, i really want to install ubuntu but i cant get past this issue. Any input would be appriciated.
<Cpudan80> CVD-PR: Use the RDP setting
<profoak> can anyone help me with a question about installing libpcap?
<macogw> i can't get the vmsplic proof-of-concept to compile on gutsy 2.6.22-14-generic.  i have build-essential.  any help?
<Cpudan80> Just ask the real question profoak
<wilbur__>  
<emory> when I run sudo apt-get update it stops at reading package lists and does nothing.  This seems to be making it so I can't run synaptic, restricted driver manager... Is there a way I can blow away the package lists or something???
<macogw> emory: /etc/apt/sources.list holds the list
<profoak> i did ./configure and it doesn't show any errors, but when i type in make it says there is no makefile
<shr1k3> niko: looks ugly, don't see easy solution
<Slart> macogw: noone will be able to help you if you don't give more info.. why can't you compile it? you've lost your keyboard? you don't know how? you get errors? it compiles but you can't run it???
<macogw> Slart: tons of errors
<Flannel> emory: Reading package lists is the last thing (and is supposed to be)
<emory> macogw: it seems like the issue isn't in sources.list but wherever apt stores the data after running an update
<runemaste644> How do I get my iPod touch working in ubuntu feisty?
<macogw> Slart: it says "include expects filename" but i have the kernel headers installed
<sourcemaker> How can I connect a windows vpn server via pptp?
<emory> Flannel: I understand that but its been stuck at 0% for 30 minutes...
<aoupi> macogw: how do you compile it?
<macogw> aoupi: gcc -o exploit exploit.c
<sourcemaker> any kvpn users here?
<aoupi> macogw: then I have no clue that's just what I did :)
<shr1k3> niko: i see others on boards with same question, no answers posted yet afaik
<phnot> hello
<sqrt1412> got a small problem with 2 screens: vlc uses fullscreen on the wrong monitor
<shr1k3> neko: sorry for typo your name
<macogw> aoupi: doh! wget'ing the source shoved some html into the top and bottom
<macogw> sourcemaker: ive used it. whats up?
<aoupi> macogw: X)
<sourcemaker> macd: I can connect the VPN server... but I have no valid route...
<macogw> aoupi: i lied
<runemaste644> how do I get my iPod touch working in feisty
<macogw> aoupi: i didnt see the errors this time cuz i had stderr redirected to output.txt
<sqrt1412> runemaste644, which one?
<macogw> aoupi: the errors are still there when i remove the html
<sourcemaker> macogw:   I receive always two reponses of my ping... but after 2 seconds.. the route seems to be wrong+
<runemaste644> iPod touch
<emory> So is the general consensus here that if apt breaks and can no longer run I just have to switch back to windows?
<sqrt1412> runemaste644, hm, try gtkpod
<sourcemaker> macogw: I can connect the VPN server... but I have no valid route...
<aoupi> macogw: what's your md5? 3c1b0864ba13fb215b2bbca56ea24db7
<macogw> sourcemaker: sounds like your network was set up by the same idiots that set my school's
<Che-Anarc> When I try to install... I get a hang on 15% at "Installing System" window... can any1 give me some ideas aso to what else I can do?
<Slart> emory: how does it break?
<macogw> aoupi: 19c22526e561be25708ce2607c879c81  exploit.c
<runemaste644> well I need to get it to mount
<bam1664> s
<emory> Slart: When it reads package lists it sits at 0%
<sourcemaker> macogw: with a windows everthink is working fine
<emory> Slart: doing nothing
<sqrt1412> runemaste644, ls /dev | grep sd and try&error
<Slart> macogw, aoupi: 8d453da653f8b6066e311003d8540855 a.out on 64-bit ubuntu
<runemaste644> (even after jailbreak it still hates being mounted
<runemaste644> )
<xmanxxxx> can i create a folder to share in /?
<Slart> emory: what apt server are you using?
<xmanxxxx> or svr?
<xmanxxxx> nfs
<macogw> sourcemaker: thats opposite of here.  everyone has problems.  linux is unsupported and has less problems than mac/windows :P  i dont know why you can ping but not when through vpn. did you try doing the vpn through the command line?
<emory> Slart: just whatever comes with Gutsy default
<sqrt1412> xmanxxxx, isn't that a stupid idea? better use ssh and connect
<runemaste644> xmanxxxx: I suggest /home/shared
<Slart> emory: and you have a regular internet connection? no proxies, routers, firewalls ?
<garou> Can I access the grub.conf that the installer tries to use anywhere?
<xmanxxxx> sqrt1412: jajajajja, tks
<xmanxxxx> runemaste644: kool tks
<sqrt1412> xmanxxxx, tks?
<emory> Slart: I have a router, but apt is working fine on all my other PC's
<aoupi> macogw: you did remove the first line right? the ******* one
<sourcemaker> macogw: no... I haven't tried the command line... how can I do that?
<emory> Slart: no firewalls or anything else
<Flannel> garou: Ubuntu uses menu.lst instead of grub.conf, but I dont understand what you're asking
<xmanxxxx> sqrt1412: to say me that it was a syupid idea
<sourcemaker> macogw: is it the pptp command?
<unagi> so basically......if your pc is in low-graphics mode, you have to reinstall ubuntu to get it working again?
<macogw> sourcemaker: sudo vpnc-connect
<jacob_> is there a myspace channel?
<sqrt1412> xmanxxxx, well, isn't it :D
<macogw> aoupi: bahh html really messed with it.  there's &quot; instead of "
<aoupi> macogw: copy+paste it instead
<aoupi> macogw: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=464953
<Slart> emory: go into system, administration, software sources and make sure that at least main is checked, you might also want to select the "main server" in the drop down box
<Flannel> macogw: view it in lynx or w3m and c/p
<jacob_> i want to chane my default picture in myspace, anybody knows how to do that?
<ojwb> OK, I've managed to return to an older firefox, and that works
<pepperjack> unagi: no i hate the new safe mode thing for xorg i like the idea i guess but..  the answer though is no
<ojwb> so I think the latest update is the issue
<emory> Slart: I can't
<profoak> Does anyone know why i would get a "no rule to make target" when i do a make on libpcap after i used ./configue with no erros
<Flannel> !offtopic | jacob_
<ubotu> jacob_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<emory> Slart: Synaptic, Software Sources wont open
<jamiejackson> what's the trick to copy-pasting between terminal server client windows and the host? (RDP, for instance)
<emory> Slart: I run them from the command line and I just see it sit with Reading package lists... 0%
<sqrt1412> how to open an ssh-tunnel and channel an vnc through?
<garou> Flannel: Just that, where I can find grubs configuration file. I'm trying to install from CS ATM, but when it tried to install grub, I got a fatal error, so I want to take a closer look at it myself.
<unagi> pepperjack: why cant i get my graphics running again no matter what i do
<Rubin> sqrt1412, google has tons of howtos for that
<sqrt1412> Rubin, hm, kay
<Slart> emory: can't you just open the software sources list thingy without opening synaptic?
<emory> Slart: it doesn't come up
<decipher7> has anyone here successfully installed AWN on gutsy 7.10 final?
<pepperjack> unagi: for some reason i had to manually kill X when i changed xorg for it to work restarting id alt-ctrl-f2 and login and ps -A and if you see anything x related sudo kill -9 pidnumber  then edit the xorg file appropriately and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart. you may be running into a diff problem though
<mikebot> Hi, so, my audio doesn't work and it used to...does anyone know how I can diagnose and solve this problem?
<CVD-PR> i have this in the internet menu: RemoteDesktop Client, Gnome-RDP. its the same thing?
<^root^> there is this avi video, which if i play in totem, i get "Internal Data Stream Error", Kaffeine hangs up, while VLC plays it without sound, what could be the problem?
<Slart> emory: ok.. odd... run a "sudo pkill -9 apt; sudo pkill -9 synaptic; sudo pkill -9 aptitude"
<burkmat> Alright, giving up on the HDD. New question: How would I get TV-Out working in Ubuntu? Show me the commands and I'll show you the output you need. ^^
<Slart> emory: and then try again.. also.. check the system log for anything that seems related.. "tail -N 20 /var/log/syslog"
<CVD-PR> ?
<italys> ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm.c:2109:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_empty.so
<italys> i get this error when i try to use flash with firefox
<italys> and sound doesn't wokr
<razordead> Where's the best place to find a list of Gnome alternatives to Windows programs?
<sqrt1412> how to chanche the screen a vlc-fullscreen is displayed on?
<Che-Anarc> If my system is hanging on install procedure at 15% on "Installing system" using Desktop CD ... what should I do?... try Alternate CD?
<Slart> razordead: I've seen a few lists on the net.. you can ask here if you're looking for anything special
<emory> Slart: No difference, and I don't see anything in syslog
<garou> bbl, bugging you again later...
<noodlesgc> razordead you could try osalt.com
<razordead> I'd like a Gnome program that's similar to Windows Task Manager
<Slart> razordead: there is the system monitor... it's not the same.. but close
<Cugel> razor: top?
<sqrt1412> razordead, system | administration | system monitor
<Slart> emory: same thing if you try running aptitude I guess
<razordead> Slart sqrt1412: thanks
<razordead> Cugel: lol, that's not Gnome
<emory> Slart: Reading package lists (Loading Cache)
<Cugel> Who cares about gnome if it works?
<burkmat> TV-Out in Ubuntu. Anyone got suggestions for where to start?
<Slart> emory: "sudo apt-get check" ?
<Cugel> burk: yes, use s-video and use twinview.
<emory> Slart: Reading package lists... 0%
<sqrt1412> emory, sudo apt-get update
<burkmat> Cugel: Alright thanks.
<emory> Slart: I'm really at a loss
<Bradyok> Wheres the windows channel???
<Brenny> burkmat, with an NVidia card?
<jpatrick> Bradyok: ##windows
<emory> sqrt1412: Reading package lists... 0%
<Cugel> burk: well it works for me :-)
<Starnestommy> Bradyok: ##windows
<mik__> i have to map
<jpatrick> !windows | Bradyok
<ubotu> Bradyok: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Brenny> Bradyok, ##windows I believe
<sqrt1412> emory, O.o
<Slart> emory: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<burkmat> Brenny, not sure actually. How would I check that?
<mik__> i have to map this hex values 0x00 0x81 0xa6 0x80 0x81 0xa6 to the key x
<CVD-PR> i have this in the internet menu: RemoteDesktop Client, Gnome-RDP. its the same thing
<emory> Slart: sure
<burkmat> I kind of suck at this, so sorry about the very basic questions. But at least I'm learning. :D
<Brenny> burkmat, well the card you are plugging the S-video cable into, is it an NVidia card? ie. a GeForce?
<burkmat> Brenny, that's what I don't know. It's a laptop that I've never seen any specs for.
<Brenny> burkmat, ohh, laptop. You may be able to plug it in, then tap the monitor switching function key until video appears on the TV. It might 'just work'
<Dimitree> is there a way to make the terminal window stay "always on top" so i can view my apache logs all the time ?
<burkmat> Brenny, I see... I'll go try that right away then. :D
<dj1> right click on the title bar dimitree
<Kibbles> I'm stuck with an ATI installation of 7.10.... x2400 and can't seem to get it to work
<Kibbles> screen is gibberish
<Dimitree> lol thanks dj1  ;) i eas looking in  the view options hhh
<dj1> kibbles AGP ?
<Kibbles> PCI-E
<dj1> ati is shitty under linux
<dj1> sorry
<Kibbles> tell me about it :(
<Kibbles> have to get it working though :)
<jamiejackson> what's the trick to copy-pasting between terminal server client windows and the host? (RDP, for instance)
<shazow> hiya, after a fresh install and enabling restricted nvidia drivers, my xorg wont start, with the following output: http://pastebin.com/m2a350b2e (no visible output), using the default xorg.conf generated by nvidia-xconfig... lsmod shows nvidia module is loaded fine (using nvidia-glx-new)
<dj1> restricted drivers on ?
<dj1> Kibbles restricted drivers on ?
<shazow> *no visible errors
<Kibbles> dj1 yeah
<dj1> Kibbles so no 3d
<dj1> Kibbles so no 3d
<Kibbles> yep.
<Kibbles> dj1 could you join #kibbles?
<DarkSpirit221> Hi, what is the format command on linux?
<emory> Slart: Wow Paste-Bin isn't working...
<Slart> !paste
<dj1> i think the driver wont make it
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dj1> i have 1950pro , same problem
<dj1> noone got it working
<Kibbles> dj1 could you join #kibbles?
<sluggo> DarkSpirit221: mkfs
<hacim> soundjuicer isn't seeing a CD I inserted in the drive, how do I debug that?
<Slart> emory: works here.. something's broken on your end it seems
<dmarsa> i have 1950gt working fine
<DarkSpirit221> sluggo: How to use it?
<Starnestommy> DarkSpirit221: man mkfs
<sluggo> DarkSpirit221: man mkfs
<DarkSpirit221> Kay, thanks
<acee1234> how do i do WEP enterprise wirless connection with 802.11x?
<pocketdrummer> What do I do when my windows partition (usually mounted automatically) disappears?
<emory> Slart: I was using pastebin.com and it wasn't working : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55644/
<mauser> any pointers for the Buffalo NFinity Airstation (USB) ?
<sqrt1412> acee1234, do you know that WEP is hacked in some minutes?
<zergrush> LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA /\.\ ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN LINUX SAMMICH FAIL \\./LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA /\.\ ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN LINUX SAMMICH FAIL \\./LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA /\.\ ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN LINUX SAMMICH FAIL \\./LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA /\.\ ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN LINUX SAMMICH FAIL \\./LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA /\.\ ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN LINUX SAMMICH F
<acee1234> sqrt1412: yes ive done it quite a lot but its what the university uses
<zergrush> I SWITCH IP ADDRESSES LIKE Y'ALL CHANGE CLOTHES
<zergrush> KEKEKEKEKEK
<jpatrick> !ops  | zergrush
<ubotu> zergrush: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<dgjones> !ops
<zergrush> KOREA IN THE HOUSE
<zergrush> LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA /\.\ ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN LINUX SAMMICH FAIL \\./LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA /\.\ ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN LINUX SAMMICH FAIL \\./LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA /\.\ ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN LINUX SAMMICH FAIL \\./LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA /\.\ ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN LINUX SAMMICH FAIL \\./
<zergrush> LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA /\.\ ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN LINUX SAMMICH FAIL \\./LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA /\.\ ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN LINUX SAMMICH FAIL \\./LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA /\.\ ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN LINUX SAMMICH FAIL \\./LOL33TA.COM - WE PUT THE 1337 IN LOLITA /\.\ ROWTOW.COM - BETTER THAN LINUX SAMMICH FAIL \\./
<gcleric> Some one kick!
<PriceChild> tomaw, k-lined?
<sqrt1412> acee1234, just connect to the network via gnome-network-manager?
<DarkSpirit221> sluggo: This happens: /dev/hdb1 is mounted.
<DarkSpirit221> Refusing to make a filesystem here!
<tomaw> PriceChild: quit on his own
<acee1234> sqrt1412: doesnt do WEP enterprise only WPA
<sluggo> DarkSpirit221: umount /dev/hdb1
<gub> lol
<hacim> soundjuicer isn't seeing a CD I inserted in the drive, how do I debug that?
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know how to remount my other partition? It just disappeared!
<Slart> emory: it shouldn't really make a difference but try removing the line about the cd-rom
<Sandra24> how can I set an environment variable on ubuntu?
<macogw> hacim: does the cd show on your desktop?
<hacim> macogw: no
<Starnestommy> Sandra24: export VAR=value
<sqrt1412> acee1234, really? just try, afaik is there an option
<macogw> hacim: if you type "mount" is it listed?
<hacim> macogw: the green light on the CD is flashing
<emory> Slart: yeah it didn't make a difference
<Sandra24> Starnestommy: permanently?
<jfroot> can i have ops to this channel please? thx
<cabbie> Has anyone else had trouble getting midi players (sythesizers) to work under Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<hacim> macogw: its a brand new music CD
<erUSUL> Sandra24: add it to .bashrc or .profile
<PriceChild> jfroot, we are here.
<macogw> hacim: if you type "mount" is it listed as being mounted?
<Slart> jfroot: why?
<PriceChild> Slart, !offtopic
<stroyan> Sandra24:  Which processes did you want the environment variable set for?  The 'export VAR=value' line will work in a terminal for commands you run from that terminal.
<jfroot> haha.. whoops wrong channel.. disregards
<Slart> just curious.. a sneak peak into a deranged mind ;)
<Slart> peek even
<Slart> emory: I wonder if a messed up cache could be the cause
<Sandra24> stroyan: All processes, like environment variables in windows
<emory> Slart: Seems possible to me I have no idea how to rectify that though
<emory> Slart: I tried an apt-get clean and autoclean
<acee1234> sqrt1412: trying to take screen shot
<Slart> emory: have you tried deleting all the files in .. where is it.. /var/cache/apt
<emory> Slart: autoclean does the 0% thing
<stroyan> Sandra24:  Environment variables in linux are not really like environment variables in windows,  thank goodness.  Do you want to affect all users?
<sqrt1412> acee1234, my internet doesn't wotk that good, forget it ^^
<macogw> hacim: and have you tried going to places -> computer and double clicking the cd drive to mount it?
<acee1234> so your does have the option aparently
<CVD-PR> ?
<Sandra24> stroyan: yes, I'd like that
<emory> Slart: Umm.... /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<hacim> macogw: no, it doesn't show in mount, but I put an audio CD in my other ubuntu sytstem, and soundjuicer started and it also doesn't show in mount
<Slart> emory: perhaps it's created when you download stuff..
<macogw> hacim: does that CD work in the other system?
<dj1> i wanna be banned from here
<emory> Slart: well I tried installing irssi again... and it went through and said everything was installed.  Then tried doing an update again and now its this archives/partial is missing thing
<gumis> good evening
<PriceChild> dj1, tough. Shh.
<red_one> where do i get a list of 802.11g chipsets supported by linux?
<dj1> lol
<acee1234> does anyone know what i should use to authenticate WEP enterprise 802.11x wireless connections?
<burko> Trying to access wireless just as always, except now (and it has happened before) everything is really slow. When checking route it takes up to 15sec to display default, how do I fix it?
<Slart> emory: perhaps you should try reinstalling apt?.. "sudo apt-get install --reinstall apt"
<stroyan> Sandra24:  Adding settings to /etc/environment may reach all the processes you want.
<mauser> air-snort ?   lol j/k
<hacim> macogw: when I try and click on the icon it says 'unable to mount media, there is probably no media in the drive'
<dj1> Slart lol
<dj1> Slart mega lol
<Sandra24> stroyan: thank you, I will try that
<emory> Slart: apt is already the newest version.
<gumis> i'm trying  to configure my tv tuner (avermedia avertv go 007+, saa7134 philips chipset) under ubuntu
<macogw> hacim: if you try that cd in the other system, does it work? if you try some other cd in this system, does it work?
<emory> Slart: oh missed reinstall switch hold on
<Slart> dj1: I weren't kidding.. go sit in the corner and think about what you've done..
<hacim> macogw: I'm trying other CDs that I know work, and they are also saying that
<dj1> Slart mega megaa lol
<dj1> i m just teasing
<burko> Default route takes up to 15sec to display, most likely the cause of my failing wireless connection, how do I fix it?
<gumis> i have already working tv (i do sudo modprobe saa7134 card=57) and tvtime works nice
<macogw> hacim: do you still have an ubuntu boot disk?  can you boot from it (to rule out hardware failure)?
<shazow> hiya, after a fresh install and enabling restricted nvidia drivers, my xorg wont start, with the following output: http://pastebin.com/m2a350b2e (no visible errors), using the default xorg.conf generated by nvidia-xconfig... lsmod shows nvidia module is loaded fine (using nvidia-glx-new). Any idea what I'm missing?
<gumis> but, now i'm trying to setup radio , and funny things appearing :D
<Sandra24> I guess I have to reboot after changing /etc/environment ?
<gumis> i downloaded gnomeradio,
<branstrom> Anyone know of a program that can read VHD (Microsoft Virtual PC Harddisk) on Linux?
<emory> Slart: YAY IT WORKS
<emory> Slart: thanks a bunch for your help
<Slart> emory: sweet
<burk_> Righto, and the wireless just magically recovered.
<Slart> emory: you're welcome
<emory> Slart: well at least apt does now to see if everything else started working again
<burko> What the...
<genii> gumis: You may have to append: tuner=#           to the modprobe line, but of course with the proper tuner number there
<toad__> hi
<gumis> genii, i don't know which is may tuner.. but wait
<toad__> is there any update from ubuntu for last kernel root vulnerability ?
<gumis> as i say tv works nice
<sqrt1412> how to auto-load scripts in xchat?
<toad__> I have big issues upgrading my kernel
<Rubin> sqrt1412, put them in .xchat2/ directory
<genii> gumis: On some drivers like em28xx as well, they have an option like radio=1
<gumis> but in gnome radio all radio stations are moved about 1mhz ?!
<Slart> toad__: nothing yet.. there are some patches floating around
<PriceChild> toad__, the update will be here asap. I'd suggest not building your own as it will cause problems.
<sqrt1412> Rubin, any config-file to be changed?
<Rubin> sqrt1412, no
<toad__> PriceChild I cant wait, Im hosting 700 websites with CGIs
<gumis> and tuner uses antenna for tv, not for radio heh
<sqrt1412> Rubin, thx, one
<genii> gumis: I think the MythTV ppl would have way more info for you than here, it is only general support basically in this channel
<pepperjack> toad__: you giving users shell accounts on your box?
<PriceChild> toad__, lovely, I'd suggest grabbing the kernel headers, removing the vmsplice module then building it.
<unagi> someone please help me.......i added a bad string to xorg.conf, restarted, went into low graphics mode, took out the bad string, now i cant get out of low graphics mode..........can anyone help me? http://pastebin.org/19089
<gumis> i tried adding radio=1 but it says there is no that parameter
<toad__> pepperjack Im offering CGIs, so, duh, yes
<genii> gumis: Thats why I suggest MythTV help of some kind. They have lots of experience with all the different tuners and so on
<burk_> Now, whoever was helping me with the TV-Out for the laptop: I somehow managed to kill it, and without seeing anything on the TV. Any suggestions for shortcuts that might work in place of the obviously failing default?
<gumis> genii: you think i must add properly tuner value to get it work? (tv is working ok without it)
<toad__> PriceChild I cannot locate the vmsplice 'module' and after recompiling my kernel the raid array aint being detected by my initrd.. (Im using a software RAID1)
<PriceChild> toad__, the latter being why compiling your own kernel is bad.
<genii> gumis: For instance on my em2880 based card there are about25 tuner types that work, but only 3 or 4 of those 25 that work also include the radio tuner
<stroyan> Sandra24:  At least log out and log in to influence the files in your session.
<_Oz_> hello all
<toad__> PriceChild I will need to anyway :) I need to install some security solution afterwards
<_Oz_> I just did ctrl-alt-f1 and my desktop disappeared and was replaced by command line
<_Oz_> how do I get back to the GUI?
<genii> _Oz_: alt-f7
<Starnestommy> _Oz_: ctrl+alt+f7
<_Oz_> ah
<_Oz_> thank you
<_Oz_> alt-f7 worked, actually
<visof> the sound in ubuntu lower its sound, why?
<PriceChild> toad__, i'm trying to find a fix for you
<erUSUL> toad__: there is no vmsplice module afaics
<genii> _Oz_: Yes, you only need the cgtrl when getting out of X not back into it
<gumis> hmm, and second question
<genii> *ctrl
<visof> can i check it with command?
<toad__> erUSUL thats what I saw :)
<arthurlight> hi
<toad__> PriceChild dont bother finding some memory patching code please :)
<erUSUL> toad__: latest stable kernels from kernel.org carrie the fix
<PriceChild> toad__, the fix was released to debian 6 hours ago. I'm confident ubuntu will have it *very* soon.
<Kibbles> unagi: start by removing all of those redundant "subsection screen" entries. only leave the one with "depth 24"
<erUSUL> toad__: 2.6.22.18 is safe from the exploit
<toad__> erUSUL yup, Im trying to install 2.6.24.2 right now
<unagi> k brb
<toad__> erUSUL really ? how come ?
<arthurlight> I´ve got a laptop with a corrupt windows on hd, dvd reader not working propertly (so cannot boot from windows), and no floppy drive. I´ve managed to connect the lap hd into a windows desktop through usb. Is it possible to install ubuntu into it?
<gumis> i'm using this command "sox -r 32000 -w -t ossdsp /dev/dsp2 -t ossdsp -w /dev/dsp&" to play sound from my tv tuner  (it transmit audio via pci bus)
<testify> Is it possible to setup a WPA wireless connection that uses a static IP using network-manager?
<gumis> it works, but i want to use alsa to play sound, how to change this to use alsa?
<dj1> merci
<erUSUL> toad__: well the patch 17<->18 is the fix (the one ubuntu will apply for gutsy)
<Rubin> testify, i dont think so. its better to make your DHCP server always give you the same IP
<Kibbles> Rubin: why?
<toad__> erUSUL hmm do you have some link ?
<Rubin> Kibbles, if you want it static, i mean.
<toad__> so basically I just have to use the ubuntu linux-source and recompile after applying the patch ? sounds neat :)
<erUSUL> toad__: http://www.eu.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.22.18
<Kibbles> static gets old fast
<Kibbles> j/k
<toad__> k
<toad__> yeah ok that wont do I guess
<genii> arthurlight: The other comouter, does it also have some linux on it as well, or just windows?
<genii> *computer
<bullgard4> I installed the DEB program package smartmontools. I uncommented the line 'start_smartd=yes' in /etc/default/smartmontools and rebooted. Still, Gnome system monitor does not list smartd. How to correct this?
<CentHOGG> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arthurlight> genii, just windows. But I could manage to go to another with linux. (using windows would be much easier)
<arthurlight> for me at least
<arthurlight> genii, from a linux box is it easy?
<Qwexer> ubuntu comes with CUPS bundled correct?
<testify> Rubin, My router doesn't support address assinging by MAC
<brobostigon> Qwexer: correct
<Kibbles> Qwexer: yeah, can disable but not remove
<Kibbles> or so i'm told
<ompaul> !install | arthurlight
<ubotu> arthurlight: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<CentHOGG> hi, would anyone know a FAQ on linux files you can delete for extra space. Besides the /var/tmp? thx
<genii> arthurlight: Remember that you can dual boot as well, if you have enough hard drive space to install both. It is possible to boot up the laptop over ethernet cable to the other computer, yes. Not exactly easy I would say, but it IS a way to install without floppy,cd, etc
<Qwexer> thats fine, I'm trying to get a printer drivers installed but cant seem to get it to work
<Kibbles> Qwexer: can't help you there
<jay[PLUS]> Can someone please help me?
<wx> salut tout le monde
<Flare183> !fr | wx
<Kibbles> jay[PLUS]: more specific?
<brobostigon> jay[PLUS]: fire away
<ubotu> wx: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jay[PLUS]> i can't install ubuntu 7.10 for anything
<jay[PLUS]> i duel booted
<Flare183> jay[PLUS]: ask away in detail
<wx> ok thanks
<Flare183> no problem
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flare183> *sigh*
<jay[PLUS]> or ran from the live cd rather, and when i install it goes to a "sign in screen" and i don't have a name or password, it says in ten seconds it'll log in ubuntu, and when it does it shows the desktop for a second then goes back to the original screen, i thought it was a defective cd first and i got another one, it still doesn't work.
<Kibbles> jay[PLUS]:  join #jay[PLUS]
<sergiu21> мда, konqueror сегодня упал где-то 100 раз
<sergiu21> :D
<genii> CentHOGG: sudo apt-get clean will also clean out all downloaded .deb files cached in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Flare183> !greek
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<sergiu21> ups
<hend> Hi, I can't get into any virtual consoles, alt+F* will make my screen go black, and I can't get back to xwindows. Only thing that helps is a reboot to get anything on the screen again. I am running fglrx drivers with a ati radeon 2600 card and a samsung 226bw monitor. Any idea what could be causing this problem?
<CentHOGG> genii: thx
<genii> CentHOGG: np
<_elemental> hend: from within x use ctrl+alt+F* then alt+F7 to get back to x
<CentHOGG> genii: that helped :)
<doron> hi, how do I change the "size" of the TTY console ?
<hend> _elemental: that doesn't work, its like my monitor isnt getting any signals any more after I tried a virtual console
<doron> I cant see the last line for some reason
<Riznarf> hey can someone help me out with something simple please?
<bieb> I am getting ready to change my HP dv9510 to Ubuntu from vista.. I am trying to decide if I should run the 64bit Ubuntu on there (AMD 64) if I do 64 bit, what are some of the issues? I saw that flash doesnt work on 64bit OS
<_elemental> ctrl+alt+F2 doesn't get you a tty?
<hend> nope
<hend> just black screen
<hend> and the monitor switching to standby after a bit
<mateusz> Java doesnt work on 64bit
<_elemental> hend, try restarting gdm sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mateusz> I mean firefox plugin
<mateusz> any help ?
<burk_> Got laptop plugged into TV now, but can't seem to get it to display anything. Need suggestions of what might get it working.
<Riznarf> how do you partition a HDD for linux pls?
<doron> _elemental , it gives a tty but I can't see the last line
<bieb> ok so Java and Flash are problems
<doron> the most buttom one
<dmarsa> bieb i have a dv9309 and i recommend the 32-bit version. i haven't had any issues with it where i remember having to spend many hours setting up the 64-bit
<_elemental> clear
<Brenny> mateusz, you can install Firefox32
<doron> even now on bitchx, I cant see the input line for the IRC
<bieb> dmarsa what how to did you use?
<Kibbles> Flare183: join us in #jay[PLUS]?
<erUSUL> !java64 | mateusz
<ubotu> mateusz: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<_elemental> doron, multihead setup?
<dmarsa> bieb how to for what?
<doron> _elemental , no, just my old laptop
<doron> _elemental , normal installation
<bieb> to install ubuntu on your HP
<danand_> hend - I had that same problem with my system - wait one and i'll try to dig up the solution
<_elemental> hmmm, I dunno then, I haven't had that problem
<doron> _elemental , I tried dpkg-reconfigure console with no luck
<DIABLO> hello!
<bieb> did you have to use the alternate CD?
<dmarsa> i just installed it... the 32-bit version works fine
<dmarsa> no
<maximilion> Hm, a snag.
<_elemental> I have problems with TTY res on my dual head setup
<Riznarf> can someone help me real quick please?
<_elemental> but restarting gdm seems to clear that up
<hend> danand_: cheers
<jetscreamer> obviously not
<Dmitri> um guys...this is BAD http://www.milw0rm.com/exploits/5092
<doron> _elemental , reall ?... wierd.. never had such problem with myy dual setting at work
<jetscreamer> quick would be where you already stated the problem
<_elemental> I have 2 different resolutions
<bieb> dmarsa I tried to boot from the live CD for 7.10 and I all I get is a black screen with flashing cursor in the upper left corner
<jetscreamer> maybe real slow
<DIABLO> who know russian or ukrainian  well ?
<maximilion> How do I recursively allow user, group and admin privileges to subfolders, so that they can create new files and those new files get r/w permissions?
<Dmitri> I have confirmed it works on all the latest versions of ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu etc...
<jetscreamer> yeah... slow
<jetscreamer> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<doron> _elemental , maybe kernel thingy ... anyway... any ideas for my problem ? its kind of lame not seeing the last line
<jetscreamer> man chmod
<Dmitri> someone please look at this...I can get root access on any ubuntu computer...thats crazy
<_elemental> I dunno about bitchx, but clear should bring the input line to the top of the screen
<_elemental> for tty
<ompaul> !uk
<ubotu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<jetscreamer> /clear
<dmarsa> bieb did you try the vga safe mode? is it the geforce 8600m in your laptop?
 * ompaul blinks
<maximilion> jetscreamer: Don't be that way. This is a more complex question than the usual man contents.
<_Oz_> which folder are fonts kept in in unbuntu?
<bieb> dmarsa let me check the video card...
<jetscreamer> chmod -R
<doron> _elemental , I think u dont understand... thwhen I do clear the input is at the top but when I try emacs etc etc, there is one line missing, the bottom one
<maximilion> jetscreamer: ...and then?
<doron> even when Im using bash, when I get to the last line, its invisiible
<doron> like
<Riznarf> how do i create a new partition within ubuntu?
<doron> scrolling extra line which I can't see
<jetscreamer> then man chown :)
<maximilion> Can I do gksudo from a script, and allow the program I call privileges?
<bieb> dmarsa mine says Nvidia MCP67M
<_elemental> doron, I understand, I just don't know how to fix that.  I a similar problem to your original request but it turned out not the be the same issue
<newGuy> if I want to run a command at startup, to what file do I need to add it?
<maximilion> In general, what do I put in front of a scripted command, to get the password prompt?
<Slart> maximilion: sudo
<psycholvlan> 'ello
<_elemental> maximilion sudo on the cli, gksudo in gnome
<jetscreamer> maximilion: mostly, chown -R user:group /directory/whatever , then chmod
<doron> :(
<danand_> hend - ok - found the page i was looking for...
<psycholvlan> how do you completely remove a graphics driver?
<dmarsa> erm... bieb i'm not familiar with that. mine has the 7600 and worked fine. sorry :(
<maximilion> Will try it, but sometimes I don't get the pw prompt when using sudo in scripts..
<doron> _elemental , thanks anyway, about u'r dual problem, I solved it at my workstation @ work using kernel recompile ....
<PriceChild> psycholvlan, depends how you installed it.
<newGuy> if I want to run a shell command at startup, where must I add it?
<Slart> maximilion: ah... what kind of password prompt did you want?.. sudo -u maximilion might work too..
<PriceChild> !startup | newGuy
<ubotu> newGuy: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<_elemental> doron, right on, I'll look into that
<wil> Hi, my compiz is screwed, how do I reset the settings? I asked in #copmpiz, but it is related to ubuntu and not them because the component is built in... I tried add/remove the compiz, but it did nothing as my settings were still here
<psycholvlan> oh i used envy.... but its uninstall option doesn't remove it completely
<dmarsa> bieb as a last resort you could use the alternate cd and do a text install. but I'm not sure you want to go through that
<PriceChild> !envy | psycholvlan
<ubotu> psycholvlan: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<bieb> dmarsa I am in the process of downloading the alternate cd
<danand_> hend - 1. you need to add the lines vesafb and fbcon to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<maximilion> Do I have to add sudo before every command that needs privileges in the script, or just the first?
<Slart> maximilion: sudo lets you use it without password 15 minutes after the password was entered.. I think
<burk_> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<PriceChild> psycholvlan, i'd suggest contacting the author of that software for help.
<CentHOGG> hi, how is the -T switch in mkisofs very necessary? the TRANS.TBL option. thx
<newGuy> if I want to run a shell command at startup, where must I add it?
<psycholvlan> ok
<PriceChild> newGuy, see ubotu's message above
<burk_> how do I check my gfxcard from the terminal?
<jetscreamer> maximilion: all
<crdlb> wil: there is a button in ccsm (aka Advanced Desktop Effects Settings) which resets all your compiz settings
<maximilion> Slart: So if I play a game for 15 minutes, it can no longer save settings??:o
<PriceChild> burk_, check what about it?
<psycholvlan> another question.... how do you shutdown the x-server and just run the command line interface
<jetscreamer> maximilion: you could make your script suid and have root own it maybe
<hacim> macogw: i dont think I do :(
<burk_> PriceChild: Manufacturer.
<newGuy> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<maximilion> jetscreamer: Maybe? :)
<jetscreamer> psycholvlan: /etc/init.d/gdm stop for a one time till next reboot
<Slart> maximilion: well.. the game will keep running as root until it ends.. but you can't run a new sudo command after 20 minutes and not expect a password prompt
<danand_> hend - 2. add the lines vesafb and vga16fb to /etc/modules
<psycholvlan> ok ty
<jetscreamer> maximilion: maybe if you want to, and maybe if you can
<maximilion> Slart: I see! Perfect :)
<jetscreamer> optional
<genii> psycholvlan: Choose Console login from session type of login screen
<Iori_1> Hi
<demon_spork> When I select My Ubuntu Gutsy install from the boot menu, it says "Failed to mount selected partition" even though the partition mounts fine via IFS in windows and in my Feisty install. I have made no changes to the boot options/loaders since the last successful boot of the system, which was yesterday.
<bieb> dmarsa you using 7.04 or 7.10 on your HP?
<ompaul> psycholvlan, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop <<< stops it now if you want to turn it off full time install rcconf and use it to disable gdm fully
<demon_spork> Whenever I log in to my Ubuntu Feisty install, it loads the desktop and promptly the display crashes and I am back at the login screen. It still does this when I use the failsafe login, extra info: running c-f and kiba-dock. When the system first boots, It takes longer to finish loading whatever causes the crash so I have had time to hit Alt+f2 and type "metacity --replace" but even loading a different wm didn't fix the problem.
<dmarsa> 7.10
<maximilion> Slart: Would mess up game saves pretty well otherwise, right? ;)
<bieb> ok
<hend> danand_: aah ok, thank you!
<maximilion> Thanks, will try right away!
<dmarsa> i used 7.04 on it as well with no isues bieb
<PriceChild> burk_, lspci | grep VGA
<Slart> maximilion: indeed
<wil> crdlb, thanks, I tried that, but it still is messed up :( I have no title bars in any of my apps. I have no idea what is wrong
<crdlb> wil: nvidia?
<doron> nihahaha, solved ! grub vga=<num>
<burk_> PriceChild; Thanks.
<wil> crdlb, yeah
<crdlb> wil: join #compiz-fusion for a second
<burk_> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<danand_> hend - wait one - theres more to come....
<wil> crdlb, joined
<hend> danand_: guess thats updating the initramfs
<maximilion> Oh. Another problem. I have to call the game using another command, so I guess the other command (esddsp) will get privs and not the game?
<burk_> That ATI card link tells me its useful for anything below 9500, I've got 9600... So how do I get my TV-Out to work?
<maximilion> Any advice for that Slart?
<nios> do i really need cups for add printer ?
<erUSUL> nios: yes
<Slart> maximilion: well.. I don't really know how that works.. you'll have to try it to see what it does
<nios> ok
<maximilion> Could I write <gamename> options | esddsp etc?
<danand_> hend - 3. you also need to comment out the lines blacklist vesafb and blacklist vga16fb in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer ....
<Slart> maximilion: hmm.. I doubt that would work..
<sixstorm> it is finished . . . ubuntu FINALLY works on my lappy!
<maximilion> Or could I go "sudo esddsp sudo <gamename>"?
<burk_> That ATI card link tells me its useful for anything below 9500, I've got 9600... So how do I get my TV-Out to work?
<Slart> maximilion: doubt that one will work either
<danand_> hend - 4. ... and as you guessed run sudo update-initramfs -u
<Iori_1> I have a problem with the res of my monitor is an lcd 1900x400 native, the problem is that in ubuntu gusty the native resolution does't display well it shows two black stripes one on the right and a bigger on the left and the central image is shrinked, the graphic chip is intel 82q35 integrated, can anybody hlp me?
<Slart> burk_: wait at least 5 minutes before repeating..
<maximilion> bah. :) Oh well. I'll try.
<Rafeiro> heya
<hend> danand_: thanks a lot for the help, will give it a try right away
<burk_> Slart; Sorry, just figured people aren't gonna notice if it drowns before I can read it myself...
<Lgndryhr> i recently updated to ubuntu version 7.10. upon updating i now have errors with my nvidia graphics and the kernel 2.6.22 booting into low-graphics mode
<CVD-PR> how to find the default gateway in ubuntu/
<Lgndryhr> so i am having to boot into 2.6.17 kernel
<danand_> hend - 5. add the correct vga code to grub for your screen resolution - i have at the end of my kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root= ..... vga=794
<Slart> burk_: hehe.. people notice.. might just be that noone knows the answer.. plus.. it gives you extra time to use google =)
<danand_> hend - that seemed to work for me :)
<Slart> CVD-PR: route command
<arthurlight> see you
<hend> danand_: thanks again
<CVD-PR> what?
<danand_> hend - phew... :)
<Iori_1> Hi anybody know if there is a solution for what i said, i would appreciate it
<hend> hehe
<Slart> CVD-PR: open a terminal... run the command "route"
<CVD-PR> oh ok thanks
<fesha> I have Mythbuntu and every time I go into the guide it crashes can some one help me?
<erUSUL> !fixres | Iori_1
<ubotu> Iori_1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tansien> Anyone had any problems with net-snmp reporting the wrong 'max link speed'? On both my 7.10 servers it reports all gbit interfaces as 10mbit
<Iori_1> I have a problem with the res of my monitor is an lcd 1900x400 native, the problem is that in ubuntu gusty the native resolution does't display well it shows two black stripes one on the right and a bigger on the left and the central image is shrinked, the graphic chip is intel 82q35 integrated, can anybody hlp me?
<fesha> #ubuntu-mythtv is dead and #mythtv-users wont talk to me.
<CVD-PR> wha is the Bcast:192.168.1.255?
<erUSUL> CVD-PR: Broad Cast address
<Rafeiro> dudes
<garou> Hi again. I'm installing Ubuntu (7.10) from CD. In the "Installing GRUB boot loader" phase, a window pops up: "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed. This is a fatal error." When executing manually. I get "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.". Which is strange as I just installed unto hda. Any pointers for fixing or further diagnosis?
<Rafeiro> i got two soundcards but no sound in any of them :-(
<Lgndryhr> i recently updated to ubuntu version 7.10. upon updating i now have errors with my nvidia graphics and the kernel 2.6.22 booting into low-graphics mode. also my login screen is now an odd resolution (i think thats what is messed up) as well as the loading is not like it used to be. i get a black screen with a white cursor then either login screen or warning about booting into low-graphics mode. i used to get correct resolution and t
<seig> what
<burk_> ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 - Need help getting TV-Out to work.
<Iori_1> Hi again
<Iori_1> I have a problem with the res of my monitor is an lcd 1900x400 native, the problem is that in ubuntu gusty the native resolution does't display well it shows two black stripes one on the right and a bigger on the left and the central image is shrinked, the graphic chip is intel 82q35 integrated, can anybody hlp me?
<CentHOGG> hi, how is the -T switch in mkisofs very necessary? the TRANS.TBL option. thx
<jjgalvez> how can I enable the secondary monitor port on my laptop to use with a projector?
<gaga> quit
<Iori_1> i've search all the web it appears its an xorg bug
<gaga> .quit
<Rafeiro> i got two soundcards but no sound in any of them :-(
<Rafeiro> can someone help me?
<Iori_1> when i use the native res 1900x400 is shrinked any lower or higher thant that its ok
<Iori_1> why?
<erUSUL> !sound | Rafeiro
<ubotu> Rafeiro: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fesha> #ubuntu-mythtv is dead and #mythtv-users wont talk to me. So I was wondering if someone could help me. I have Mythbuntu and every time I go into the guide it crashes. Please?
<seig> quit
<danand_> jjgalvez - there is usually a button on the laptop itself to switch between onboard lcd/external monitor or projector/onboard lcd and external monitor and projector ie on my dell the fn+f8 button does this
<Iori_1> I have a problem with the res of my monitor is an lcd 1900x400 native, the problem is that in ubuntu gusty the native resolution does't display well it shows two black stripes one on the right and a bigger on the left and the central image is shrinked, the graphic chip is intel 82q35 integrated, can anybody hlp me?
<erUSUL> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<erUSUL> ubotu tell Iori_1 about fixres | Iori_1 see priv msg from ubotu
<pike_> fesha: im afraid mythtv-users is your best bet. you might consider running the frontend from terminal and then taking alook at the output when it crashes
<CentHOGG> !mkisofs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkisofs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jjgalvez> danand_, I found the button, fn-f8 on mine, but it does not seem to do anything
<danand_> jjgalvez - what make is your laptop?
<seig> yo back here
 * The_PHP_Jedi is very concerned over the fact that if he boots into Ubuntu's "recovery mode", he gets a root shell w/out asking for pass/other-auth
<burk_> ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 - Need help getting TV-Out to work.
<jjgalvez> danadn_, its an Asus
<fesha> I just says abort core dumped
 * erUSUL thinks The_PHP_Jedi shouldn't be that concerned
<xmanxxxx> how can I add groups
<xmanxxxx> ?
<xmanxxxx> in ubuntu server?
<maxpil> is there a way to associate a lun in /proc/scsi/scsi output to the /dev/sdX devices in fdisk -l output?
<testic> I would like to install Apache httpd, I don't see it in the add/remove applications dialogue. I have no problems with compiling from source, but is that the best way forward?
<The_PHP_Jedi> erUSUL, well if anyone turns on my PC and selects recovery mode in the GRUB menu.... he'd have root...
<erUSUL> xmanxxxx: addgroup
<emory> I'm getting crackly audio on my Audigy 2 ZS.  It worked in Feisty and I do a fresh gutsy install and now its crackly...
<DASPRiD> what's going on with blackdown.org, why is it down?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | DASPRiD
<ubotu> DASPRiD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erUSUL> The_PHP_Jedi: if someone gets phisical access to your pc your already screwed nothing you can do can prevent access to your data except disk encryption
<DASPRiD> PriceChild, blackdown is the maintainer of a 64 bit java plugin, so this is not offtopic
<The_PHP_Jedi> erUSUL, true. but I don't want my cousin root'ing around my system >.>
<xmanxxxx> erUSUL: koool, and how i define more properties for this group
<xmanxxxx> these group will be users
<PriceChild> DASPRiD, this is "ubuntu" support. Ask in their irc channel.
<Flare183> DASPRiD: this is support
<danand_> jjgalvez - hmmm... mines a dell ... is there anything in the bios?
<erUSUL> The_PHP_Jedi: enable grub password (and bios so he can not use a livecd)
<DASPRiD> well then support me: where to get a 64 bit plugin for firefox :)
<DASPRiD> and now don't say blackdown.org :P
<DASPRiD> *64 bit java plugin
<taz> hi guys.. please can u help me how to set with    	
<taz> 1 Attachment(s) Different Wallpapers on Each Side of your Cube......
<erUSUL> xmanxxxx: properties such as? name a guid are the only one that come to mind
<emory> I'm getting crackly audio on my Audigy 2 ZS.  It worked in Feisty and I do a fresh gutsy install and now its crackly... Any ideas on how to fix this?
<jjgalvez> danand_, not sure, I got th display to show using twinview (its an nvidia card), but before I mess with that to much I'll check the bios and come back
<xmanxxxx> erUSUL: well, i fox
<xmanxxxx> fix
<xmanxxxx> tks
<garou> Okay, over at #grub noone has an idea, either. Where do I find the config file that grub uses during (Ubuntu) installation (from CD)?
<Agent_bob> i'm having trouble with a shell script.  can't seem to get [ 1 -gt UID ]   to work correctly   and it turns out that UID is not set,  any insight ?
<Tyczek> is there anyone who was using/testing smplayer?
<Agent_bob> garou check /usr/sbin/install-grub   i think
<erUSUL> xmanxxxx: to add users to the group you modify user properties not group ones... "sudo addgroup user group"
<Agent_bob> or `which install-grub`
<testic> I would like to install Apache httpd, I don't see it in the add/remove applications dialogue. I have no problems with compiling from source, but is that the best way forward?
<garou> Agent_bob: That's the program, not the config file. The program works fine.
<demonspork> Whenever I log in to my Ubuntu Feisty install, it loads the desktop and promptly the display crashes and I am back at the login screen. It still does this when I use the failsafe login, extra info: running c-f and kiba-dock. When the system first boots, It takes longer to finish loading whatever causes the crash so I have had time to hit Alt+f2 and type "metacity --replace" but even loading a different wm didn't fix the problem.
<demonspork> When I select My Ubuntu Gutsy install from the boot menu, it says "Failed to mount selected partition" even though the partition mounts fine via IFS in windows and in my Feisty install. I have made no changes to the boot options/loaders since the last successful boot of the system, which was yesterday.
<erUSUL> testic: System>Admin>synaptic
<taz> any one know how to set up with    different Wallpapers on Each Side of your Cube ???
<erUSUL> ubotu tell testic about software | testic see priv msg from ubotu
<testic> erUSUL: I will look at that now
<Stepa1> In opera i cannot view You-tube vids, it just shows a gray box.  I can view them in mozila though, what can i do?
<Agent_bob> garou sorry it's grub-install  not install-grub    it's a script.
<danand_> taz - have you installed compizconfig-settings-manager?
<garou> Thanks, bbl...
<testic> erUSUL, thank you for that, it looks like what I need. But is that method of installing packages compatible with Applications > Add/Remove?
<taz> yes already  i have ccms
<demonspork> This is serious, I can't get into either of my ubuntu installs!! fix one of my problems please so I can break this bad habit called windows
<Agent_bob> garou grub's config file is in /boot/grub
<taz> danand i have already with compizconfig
<techII> Stepa1, macromedia flash could be crashing (happens to me in firefox sometimes)
<wyoming_dude> aac encoders ubuntu 8 ??
<garou> Agent_bob: No, there's only device.map there.
<Stepa1> techll, but it worked in firefox, opera is the only problem
<Agent_bob> garou no
<Agent_bob> garou menu.lst
<garou> ls says otherwise.
<danand_> taz - ok - cah you not add wallpapers to each side of your cube using that?
<Agent_bob> garou /boot/grub/menu.lst is the only config file that ubuntu's grub uses
<danand_> taz - *can
<techII> Stepa1, no idea, still haven't fixed my issue...
<taz> danand.. what am i look for in compizconfig-settings-manager?
<garou> Agent_bob: Maybe, but there just is no such file here. In /boot/grub there is only device.map
<mohbana> hey guys where is the php-manual package?
<Disce> can I read ext3 on winxp somehow?
<srinivas> is qt designer better than visual studio microsoft?
<taz> yes aleady i  cube
<Agent_bob> garou and it is generated by  grub-install  upon installation  and by update-grub there after.   if you don't have one.  make one.
<Stepa1> Youtube doesnt work in opera, but it works in firefox, why might this be?
<yoluca> hi
<taz> danand aleady i have cube
<arnath> i have something weird, i just deleted a 23 gig file (from kino), but the space hasn't cleared up. the file is not in trash (i usually delete with shift+delete) and a du | sort -n didn't show anything near that size
<ethan961> flash is broken in konq and opera atm
<garou> Okay, this might take a bit, bbl, thanks...
<genii> arnath: Maybe: sudo sync
<srinivas> for windows rogrammimng
<mohbana> arnath, check under .Trash
<arnath> mohbana: i did that
<yoluca> trying to install Install Sun Looking glass Desktop environment i get this error >> http://pastebin.ca/900437
<arnath> genii: doing that
<KenSentMe> w
<arnath> genii: nope :s
<ethan961> Stepa1, flash is currently broken in kinq and opera, not for ff though
<ethan961> *konqueror
<danand_> taz - thought you could do that by editing appearance settings for cube in ccsm - but now i'm not so sure ....
<jpatrick> !flashissue | ethan961
<ubotu> ethan961: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<yoluca> i am using the stable LG3D repsoitories
<yoluca> !LG3D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lg3d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stepa1> ethan961: has this been going on for long?
<mohbana> arnath, in nautilus Edit > Preferences, click on behaviour tab tick the check box that says 'Include a delete command that bypasses Deleted Items Folder'
<jpatrick> Stepa1: please see above
<taz> danand i talk about    Different Wallpapers on Each Side of your Cube
<ethan961> ty, jpartick
<arnath> mohbana: ok, now what?
<ethan961> *jpatrick, srry
<danand_> taz - maybe its just to put images on the cube caps - ie on the top and bottom of the cube
<Gigamo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<arnath> mohbana: it's not showing up in trash if that was the plan :s
<mohbana> arnath, the .Trash is hidden by the way, it should be named something like .Trash-yourusername, check there
<arnath> mohbana: i know
<yoluca> did anyone managed to get Sun Looking glass Desktop installed ?
<mohbana> is it the drive that ubuntu is installed on?
<Jack_Sparrow> danand_: I was able to get dif wallpaper on each side of the cube, but I was not able to keep icons on the desktop
<Stepa1> jpatrick: i just tried installing it today, so i guess it doesnt work
<arnath> mohbana: it's nowhere to be found :s
<Stepa1> jpatrick: thanks anyway
<arnath> mohbana: not in regular .Trash, nor in .Trash-username
<joeKr> Where does KlamAV put its log file?  Google & searching (even hidden) has not helped. I'd like to save KlamAV's scan results, but I can't even copy & paste.  Any suggestions?
<mohbana> arnath, is it the drive that ubuntu is installed on?
<yoluca> did anyone managed to get Sun Looking glass Desktop installed ?
<arnath> mohbana: not, it's on /home, a seperate partition
<Flare183> !repeat | yoluca
<ubotu> yoluca: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> Youri: Please hold off on repeating
<arnath> mohbana: i did a mount -a which (afaik) remounts everything right? (except the active partitions)
<genii> joeKr: Try /var/log/clamav/
<Flare183> joeKr: i think that they are in your .kde folder of you home folder
<mohbana> anreas, go to the root of that partion whilst in nautilus and CTRL+H it should appear as something like .Trash-username i just verified it
<arnath> mohbana: i went there in commandline
<Celes> Hey question.. how do I get colour on my video files? everything is in black and white :( is there any way to update the codecs?
<yoluca> so no one ? heheh i cannot belive it
<danand_> Jack_Sparrow - just had a quick web search - the compiz-extra package should allow taz to do that
<mohbana> then ls -la
<danand_> taz - do you have compiz-extra installed?
<arnath> mohbana: i'm just gonna do a quick reboot
<techII> ok, im trying to compile hardy's kernel on gutsy (want to have CONFIG_NO_HZ on amd64) using the guide at "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile";  when i use "DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=2 AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic", it doesn't give me a package for "linux-headers_2.6.24-7", It does give me "linux-headers_2.6.24-7-generic" which depends on the missing package
<Dr_Willis> Celes,  i recall someone else having that issue a week or so ago.. But no idea what they did to fix it.
<arnath> mohbana: hopefully that'll fix it
<techII> can someone point me to where i can find out about making that package without rebuilding the kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> danand_: Yes you can do it.. but.. it would not let me keep icons and folders on the desktop, just open apps
<Celes> does anyone know how to fix a black and white video issue?
<soundray> techII: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Flare183> !hardy | techII
<ubotu> techII: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> techII: #Ubuntu+1
<Flare183> oops
<Flare183> sorry Jack_Sparrow
 * techII would think that it is more of a kernel build issue...
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<acee1234> does anyone know what i should use to authenticate WEP enterprise 802.11x wireless connections
<erUSUL> techII: why you do not simply install hardy's kernel deb on gutsy??
<Jack_Sparrow> !wep | acee1234
<ubotu> acee1234: WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Celes> Does anyone know how to help me?
<Celes> with the colour codec issue?
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow: i know this its my universities bright idea not mine
<ObsidianX> dverweire: hey, just wanted to let you know that your suggestion fixed it =) removing all "auto" or "iface" lines fixes it for wlan or eth interfaces
<ObsidianX> dverweire: thank you so much =)
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: A university using wep...  That wont last long
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow: its been up for 3 years
<DrDerek> boom shakalaka
<|Kamen|> I am attempting to set up an ftp server on ubuntu. I have used synaptic to isntall wu-ftp, and now I have no clue how to run/configure it. Is there something graphical I can use?
<Celes> Jack_Sparrow, can you help me plz
<Dr_Willis> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow: so what can i use to connect to it
<Dr_Willis> !ftpd | |Kamen|
<ubotu> |Kamen|: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Sandra24> Here's a real puzzle. I want to pipe the results of a command into a file, but only if the file doesn't exist, or the file is different to the data. Can I do this on the command line?
<joeKr> genii: Thanks, but that's the freshclam update log.
<soundray> Celes: you're giving a very poor problem description, not even saying what player software you use
<erUSUL> |Kamen|: pure ftpd has a graphical conf util iirc
<soundray> !please | Celes
<ubotu> Celes: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<fesha> anyone know where I could go to get help with Mythbuntu guide crashes, maybe a site seeing how #ubuntu-mythtv is dead?
<acee1234> Jack_Sparrow: the default wireless app doesn't support the enterprise version of WEP
<Flare183> !anyone | fesha
<ubotu> fesha: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<danand_> taz - in gutsy compiz-extra has been replaced or is now part of compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<Celes> soundray, mplayer doesnt work for colour its a problem with the codecs..they arent updated I believe.. how do I get them to show colour
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234: This is OT but with the new tools... It cant last... and I cant help you with wifi.. I avoid it...at all costs
<joeKr> Flare183: Thanks, still looking through the .kde file...
<arnath> mohbana: o dear god, i just rebooted
<|Kamen|> I do not see pure-ftp in synaptic
<Flare183> folder*
<arnath> mohbana: for some reason, my toolbars are just gone
<techII> erUSUL, i want to know how to compile it so i can make custom kernel packages if i need to in the future
<|Kamen|> wait a sec, scratch that I see it now
<mohbana> arnath, what toolbars?
<erUSUL> Sandra24: maybe with a script than a) uses if to avoid overwritting a existing file b) uses cmp or diff to avoid writting existting data
<arnath> mohbana: well the bottom and the upper one
<jjgalvez> trying to get the second monitor port to work on my asus laptop, if I use twinview then I only get 800x600 dosplay even though I know the projector does at least 1024x768, any sugestions?
<soundray> fesha: #ubuntu-mythtv is not dead, there are over 50 users. Naturally it won't be as responsive as this channel, so ask and use your patience
<arnath> mohbana: so basically all i have is a wallpaper currently and my desktop icons
<soundray> Celes: have you tried a different output? Type mplayer -vo help to get a list
<Jack_Sparrow> arnath: as a last resort, you can reset the desktop   http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<st_iron_> hello
<erUSUL> techII: sorry i compile the kernel but not the debian way i use the generic instructions just "make; sudo make install; sudo mkinitramfs -o ..." and update-grub
<acee1234> who knows something about connecting to WEP enterprise with linux yes i know it can be compromised at 5000 packets or less
<st_iron_> I've installed postfixadmin successful, but it don't create the maildirs
<lordleemo> acee1234: wicd   http://wicd.sourceforge.net/   instructions and repo for ubuntu are on the download page
<st_iron_> can you give me an advice where should I look for the error?
<st_iron_> I know this is not pfadmin channel but I would be honoured if you can help me
<arnath> Jack_Sparrow: i hope it doesn't come to that
<st_iron_> it's a gusty server edition
<erUSUL> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<arnath> i'm going to reboot again, hopefully that'll fix it
<Celes> in terminal soundray ?
<techII> arnath, i have had weird issues in the past where gnome-panel froze, and when x was restarted the panels where missing, rebooting helped
<fesha> soundray: I have been sitting in that channel for 2 hours and i have had one person respond to me for like 10 min and it didnt help
<st_iron_> erUSUL: it's postfix.admin
<Qwexer> once I mount a network drive where can I find it?
<Andeh> Hi. I'm on live cd and want to resize some partitions, but i'm doing a backup first. When i open my home partition from the livecd, it shows all the folders but they are all empty. I guess this has something to do with permissions? Anyway, i
<soundray> fesha: point proven -- that channel is not dead
<Jack_Sparrow> arnath: Agreed, but beats the heck out of a reinstall, and it just resets panels and things,  al of your apps are fine, but you lose icons on the taskbar
<Andeh> i'd rather backup the partition itself to a file with dd, how does this work again?
<|Kamen|> ok, pure-ftp is installed, ocne again I see nothing added to the menu or desktop, I have no idea what to do to run/configure this
<erUSUL> Qwexer: whereever you mounted it you have to provide a mount point that's were the drive "is"
<techII> no idea what caused it, except it could have been some temporary file (cleaning out /tmp didn't help me)
<emory> wow people are asses in this channel so helpful...
<erUSUL> |info pureadmin | |Kamen|
<Jake-GR> question: can anyone help me with a networking issue? would think it should be easy
<erUSUL> !info pureadmin | |Kamen|
<ubotu> |kamen|: pureadmin (source: pureadmin): Gtk graphic front-end for PureFTPd. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 147 kB, installed size 724 kB
<fesha> soundray: Might as well be me and one guy are sitting in a dead channel
<erUSUL> !anyone | Jake-GR
<ubotu> Jake-GR: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<|Kamen|> looking
<sean13> hey there
<sean13> I'm having trouble with my xserver
<sean13> I just turned on and upgraded my box for the first time in over 8 months
<sean13> when I restarted x broke
<sean13> and is giving me an error about the nvidia kernel module
<sean13> says it can't find it
<arnath> Jack_Sparrow: ok, i'm tentavily calling the reboot a win
<soundray> fesha: why don't you bite the bullet and describe  the problem here
<erUSUL> sean13: did you used third party drivers for your graphic card?
<Jake-GR> question: im running ubuntu on my laptop and desktop, have SMB and NFS installed... but yet neither can resolve the hostname to the other
<wyoming_dude> my wife is cheating on me I just know it! oh well build another box!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> sean13: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa mode 1024 to get into basic gui
<arnath> Jack_Sparrow: is there _anything_ that might explain the behavior?
<arnath> mohbana: good news, the taskbars are back AND the file has been deleted
<erUSUL> Jake-GR: do you run a dns server? or are you using /etc/hosts file
<arnath> mohbana: good old fashioned windows style problem solving: reboot :|
<Jack_Sparrow> arnath: I have been eating lunch, and I honestly was not paying much attention
<Jake-GR> erUSUL: /etc/hosts
<arnath> Jack_Sparrow: ah hehe :P
<fesha> soundray: Why so people can tell me I am in the wrong channel I was trying to get some help with out taking up to much time. You didnt have to be rude
<mohbana> arnath, try this out on the root of that drive if indeed you are deleting of an external one it should go here,  ls -la | grep .Trash* && cd .Trash*
<Jake-GR> erUSUL: unless my router does it and im unaware of it :)
<soundray> fesha: you find it rude that I offer to help?
<Jack_Sparrow> arnath: ATM, I am just keeping an eye out for trolls and ot threads
<|Kamen|> Preadmin cannot create password file. bad address?
<erUSUL> Jake-GR: can you paste the hosts file?
<erUSUL> !paste | Jake-GR
<ubotu> Jake-GR: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bobbob1016> In gedit, how would I find and replace a csv file (comma seperated value), so I can remove the 2nd-4th values and the last value in a file?  The file is basically YEAR-MONTH-DAY,deletenumber1,deletenumber2,deletenumber3,keepnumber4,deletenumber5 I want to delete everything starting with delete
<arnath> mohbana: it's all fine now :P and the file that was to be deleted was also on /home, so it should've been in the trash, but hey, it's all better, no hard feelings, probably a little fs hickup or something :D
<arnath> Jack_Sparrow: hehe :)
<Andeh> cool. dd is working lol
<acee1234> lordleemo: thank you
<fesha> soundray: but you were not offering to help you were trying tell me I wrong about a dead channel if you want my question and if you could that would be great.
<Celes> does anyone know media support in here?
<soundray> bobbob1016: don't do it with gedit. Save it and do it on the command line with cut -d ","
<fesha> I am running mythbuntu and guide keeps crashing my system
<Celes> how is it that no one knows how to get colour on ubuntu videos when they show up in black and white?
<acee1234> how do i get firestarter to block dns traffic?
<Andeh> hey, if I use DD to backup a partition will it backup the unused space as well?
<soundray> Celes: now that's silly to repeat that. Have you even tried the solution I suggested?
<danand_> bobbob1016 - don't use gedit for that type of thing - use a shell script - try looking at ways of doing it with awk or the cut command
<PriceChild> Andeh, yes
<bobbob1016> soundray, Wouldn't cut -d "," delete every comma, or thing between commas, I just need to delete 4 values, keeping one in the middle
<soundray> fesha: how does it crash? Can you still reboot with sysrq?
<Jack_Sparrow> Celes: Because it is not something we have seen...
<soundray> bobbob1016: man cut
<Andeh> cause the partition i'm backing up is 2.9 gb and the file is 4 gb. oh. 4 gb is the max filesize for fat32 partitions?
<Jake-GR> erUSUL: its just the default (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55658/) i use dhcp so dont want to hard-code the ips
<Andeh> shit!
<ethan961> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ader10> I'm having trouble getting flash to work in gutsy 64 bit firefox. Any help is greatly appreciated.
<danand_> bobbob1016 - ie cat file | cut --delimiter=, --fields=1,2 should print the first two values to std output
<Andeh> em, darn!
<soundray> Andeh: 2GB, and no need to get fecal about it.
<fesha> soundray: it isnt a hard lock up mythtv crashes
<Jack_Sparrow> Andeh: no it does only the actual data
<jussi01> !flash64 | ader10
<ubotu> ader10: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<soundray> fesha: have you examined the logs?
<Andeh> soundray: Jack_Sparrow: Interesting. The file stopped growing at 4 GB, though the partition used space is only 2.9
<Qwexer> can you get to network files through terminal?
<fesha> soundray: there is nothing in the system logs
<Jack_Sparrow> Andeh: WHat command did you use?
<Andeh> soundray: sorry that wasnt at you, started typing and changed my mind :P
<littlesven> Hi all
<techII> ader10, installing it, or it crashing?
<soundray> fesha: perhaps mythtv keeps a log of its own?
<Andeh> Jack_Sparrow: sudo dd if="/dev/sda3" of="/media/500GB/Local Linux/home.bin"
<lordleemo> acee1234: policy  editing outbond traffic policy in the bottom box  left clck add rule then choose dns
<Andeh> Jack_Sparrow: Then it gave me file size limit reached error
<bobbob1016> danand_, Oh, ok, so I'd basically do "cat file.csv | cut --delimiter=, --fields=1,4" would give me the 1st and 4th lines?
<Jack_Sparrow> Andeh: yep
<fesha> soundray: yes and it says abort core dump
<ader10> techII: Well, I removed it to find out how I installed it to help a friend and I can't install it anymore
<Andeh> Jack_Sparrow: What'd I do wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> Andeh: Are you just trying to back it up?
<mneptok> Andeh: is /media/500GB formatted as FAT32?
<ader10> jussi01: I followed that and it's still not working
<Andeh> Jack_Sparrow: Yes. mneptok: yes.
<mneptok> Andeh: then you cannot create files >4GB
<`mojacko^> hello anybody home
<danand_> bobbob1016 - yes. For more advanced stuff like that look at using awk or sed!
<mneptok> Andeh: limitation of FAT32. no workaround.
<Andeh> Jack_Sparrow: Though I tried just the files, they show up. mneptok: I know.
<_Oz_> is it possible to: a) use a Ubuntu PC to burn a DVD to b) a DVD burner connected to another Ubuntu PC?  (they're on the same network)
<erUSUL> Jake-GR: were are the machine names? if you are using hosts for name resolution you should have lines like "lan-ip-a machinename-a" on that file
<Jack_Sparrow> Andeh: All sorts of things wrong with that.. :)
<agdymahoozle> heyeveryone.
<soundray> fesha: I had a similar problem once with vdr's epg. It went away spontaneously -- turns out the epg data contained a character on which vdr choked.
<bobbob1016> danand_, What command would save that back to a file?
<danand_> bobbob1016 - cut command should be ok for that though :)
<acee1234> how do you open file browser as root? in kde there was a button
<danand_> bobbob1016 - cat file.csv | cut
<Andeh> I know the limit is 4 gb. So how do I backup my files? What command to NOT copy the unused data?
<PriceChild> acee1234, that's not a good idea.
<PriceChild> acee1234, why do you think that you want to?
<`mojacko^> anyone can help me out? i have HP a6210la, where i can  i find the drivers for ubuntu?
<ynef> acee1234: sudo nautilus
<mneptok> Andeh: use rsync
<Odd-rationale> acee1234: you can use sudo, but be very careful!!
<techII> acee1234, 'gksudo "nautilus"' if you really want to do that...
<Jack_Sparrow> ynef: really bad idea
<jetscreamer> try tar with a split
<Andeh> mneptok: Um....
<acee1234> PriceChild: encrypted drive
<Vadi> I'm having trouble installing the trial version of Parallels Workstation from add/remove - the checkbox isn't clickable. Anyone know why? I did enable the partner repository
<|Kamen|> ok pureadmin is buggier than a bait shop and just core dumped on me. next contestant for an easy to configure ftp server on ubuntu?
<bobbob1016> danand_, Oh, so it saves it to the file I opened, right?
<PriceChild> ynef, acee1234, best to fix the real problem rather than tell people that,
<mneptok> Andeh: there's no real advatage to abcking up the system files themselves. unless you have a ridiculously customized system.
<danand_> bobbob1016 - cat file | cut .... > newfile.txt
<PriceChild> acee1234, why do you need sudo for that?
<littlesven> My bash history is very short. I set the HISTSIZE to 5000 but the problem is, that the history seems to be deleted every time I close the shell/konsole. I noticed this already with 7.10 but actually in Hardy it is the same
<bobbob1016> acee1234, There is a script to "browse as root" not sure where I got it though.
<fesha> soundray: I have no idea what that means, can you explain?
<PriceChild> Odd-rationale, best to fix the real problem rather than tell people that
<littlesven> Any Ideas?
<Andeh> mneptok: Oh screw this, I probably don't have anything important anyway
<mneptok> Andeh: rsync will be a pain syncing to FAT32, though
<Jake-GR> erUSUL: thats what i want to avoid, as my ips change a lot... as for dns server, i dont know if you mean something on my system or and actual server box
<Odd-rationale> PriceChild: OK.
<techII> ader10, are you using ubuntu's packages or adobe's installer
<acee1234>  PriceChild:  ynef, acee1234, "best to fix the real problem rather than tell people that,"?
<ader10> techII: ubuntu
<hvgotcodes> i can't get mod4 to be the "Super" key
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<PriceChild> acee1234, I don't see why you need to browse with root
<hvgotcodes> for use with awesome
<ynef> acee1234: basically, what are you trying to accomplish with your root priviledged file browser?
<hvgotcodes> can anyone help me get this straightened out?
<soundray> fesha: it means that the problem was a bug in the TV application, and it was triggered by a special character that was used in the epg (electronic program guide) data.
<danand_> bobbob1016 - sorry about previous to last ... use cat ... etc > newfile.txt This will output the result of that command to "newfile.txt"
<soundray> fesha: once that epg entry had expired, it worked again.  I've no idea whether that bug was ever fixed.
<bobbob1016> danand_, So "cat file.csv | cut --delimiter=, --fields=1,4 etc > newfile.txt"
<acee1234> ynef: block my brother from being able to run through all my acct names/passwords kids 14 and can be quite resorcful so im trying to set everything with root only access
<danand_> bobbob1016 - yes, thats it :)
<ynef> acee1234: then stop right there, because a resourceful kid will get around that easily
<acee1234> ynef: thats ontop od a triple DES-twofish encryption
<hvgotcodes> anyone on getting mod4 to be the super key in awesome?
<PriceChild> acee1234, non-root users only have access to /home/username, and /tmp
<soundray> acee1234: forget it -- if he's got console access, he'll get in and read your data somehow. Locks help, and threats of violence do too, in some cases ;)
<PriceChild> acee1234, chmod your data 770 perhaps?
<fesha> soundray: Okay, Well I am pretty sure that isnt an issue with MythTV
<PriceChild> acee1234, *don't* do the entire filesystem 770... just data you want only your user to access.
<acee1234> PriceChild:  whats that
<erUSUL> Jake-GR: if ip's change maybe your router can assing and resolve names as well as ips dunno
<techII> ader10, i would look at "dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree" (as root) if you have "flashplugin-nonfree" installed
<PriceChild> !chmod
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<PriceChild> acee1234, ^
<acee1234> PriceChild:  chmod like truecrypt?
<PriceChild> not at all
<acee1234> PriceChild:  ah
<whos2know> is there a movie channel around here?
<bobbob1016> danand_, Thanks, trying that now
<_Oz_> is it possible to: a) use a Ubuntu PC to burn a DVD to b) a DVD burner connected to another Ubuntu PC?  (they're on the same network)
<PriceChild> !piracy | whos2know
<ubotu> whos2know: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<PriceChild> _Oz_, the first is possible otb
<fesha> soundray: most people keep trying to tell me it is a problem with ATI but I got my ATI card to work with my previous install on this system and now guides arent working
<ynef> acee1234: but there's no real reason to have it 770 -- 700 is even more restricting (the second number is your group's rights)
<_Oz_> how so?
<_Oz_> just share the dvd burner?
<ader10> techII: Doesn't work
<soundray> fesha: what do you mean by guides?
<Paddy_EIRE> can I virtualise an existing windows install in ubuntu?
<PriceChild> _Oz_, I guess you could ssh in or vnc or something.
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, "yes".
<fesha> soundray: My TV guide
<_Oz_> pricechild: that's no good, because the file I want to burn (a large file, ie a movie) is on the machine and I don't want to first copy it to the machine with the burner, I just want to burn right to the network burner
<montevina> allo
<techII> ader10, i would read up on "nspluginwrapper" then, since you might have to install it manually
<techII> i have to go
<ader10> ...
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild keep in mind that win was installed normally on its own partition ntfs...  Is it still possible?
<Kibbles_> jay[PLUS]: op me plz?
<ader10> so much for it 'just working'
<soundray> fesha: epg?
<_Oz_> copying 4gb over the network takes longer than I want
<_Oz_> so I want to skip that step
<Kibbles_> Flare183: can't talk in #jay
<bobbob1016> danand_, Thanks, that worked.  Surprisingly fast too, I thought I'd have a second or two to wait, since it is a few thousand lines, but I underestimated my computer.
<montevina> il ya quelqun ici
<acee1234> ynef:  ok i think that and a nice modified disposable camera aka taser with one lead to the metal arm rest and the other as the shell of the computer will work at least once, ya for EE degree
<PriceChild> _Oz_, not you could share it across samba
<fesha> soundray: umm yes
<PriceChild> _Oz_, of nfs
<bobbob1016> Thanks to you too soundray.
<Flare183> Kibbles_: i know why join me in #ubuntu-us-sc
<soundray> !fr | montevina
<ubotu> montevina: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Flare183> i'll tell you why
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, if you can mount it in windows, it doesn't matter what FS it is.
<PriceChild> gah
<buli> what is a good channel for help with bittorrent files?
<montevina> d'accord
<PriceChild> in linux
<Andeh> Hi. I rebooted into the local linux and am trying to copy the home folder from here, except now it tells me I don't have permission to create files on the external hard disk (vfat). It worked two minutes ago on live cd. what's up?
<danand_> bobbob1016 - glad to help
<montevina> je m'excuse
<Celes> I fixed it on my own
<Celes> I am awesome
<Celes> haha
<PriceChild> pas de problems montevina?
<soundray> montevina: au revoir :)
<PriceChild> *probleme
<montevina> 3"
<montevina> ""
<montevina> ""
<danand_> Celes - :)
<Vovk> Andeh: you need to use sudo before your command to get root privilages
<montevina> "##
<erUSUL> !yay | Celes
<ubotu> Celes: Glad you made it! :-)
<Celes> woohoo
<montevina> #ubuntu-fr
<FloodBot1> montevina: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobbob1016> danand_, I still have to do the C# code behind it though...  that's the fun part...
<soundray> fesha: and your TV guide is *not* part of mythtv?
<Celes> merci for the help
<Andeh> Vovk: I know. I forgot I needed root priveleges to access the external hard drive. Can I make it so I don't need them?
<danand_> bobbob1016 - C# - oh oh !! :)
<Vovk> Andeh: you could change the permissions of the file to be owned by you instead of root, but it's not encouraged
<fesha> soundray: Yes it is
<`mojacko^> :(
<soundray> fesha: so why are you saying it's not a problem with mythtv?
<vix> hi... I have a question, is it possible to run multiple xserver at the same time, I need one for my tv-out, and if its possible, where can I found a guide for this
<Vovk> Andeh: running alot of things as the administrative user is very unsafe - even windows is heading in the right direction with their vista user confirmation boxes
<Andeh> Vovk: hmmm. Apparently I dont need root to edit the external hard disk, but even WHEN using root, it still gives me errors opening the files in my home folder?
<Vovk> Andeh: hmm... how are you getting root permissions?
<Andeh> Vovk: sudo
<fesha> soundray: It is a problem with the ATI drivers
<Andeh> Vovk: Maybe they're in use? I tried a while ago on livecd to back them up but they didnt even show up. Just empty directories in my home folder...
<Vovk> Andeh: are you editing files in THE home folder or your home folder
<soundray> !tvout > vix, please read the private message from ubotu
<Andeh> Vovk: I just selected my home folder to copy
<Andeh> Vovk: The files ARE copying but it often comes accross one it can't open
<Vovk> Andeh: first of all... what exactly are you doing? copying a home folder to an external hard drive?
<DareDevill> world>galaxy>universe>multiverse>___  whats next?
<soundray> vix: you may also have to look at gdm configuration -- you can set multiple X instances in there.
<Andeh> Vovk: yes.
<jetscreamer> multidimensions
<tacone> DareDevill: heaven ?
<Vovk> Andeh: try "gksudo nautilus" this should open up a root folder, try copying from there
<Andeh> Vovk: Exactly what I did, lol
<Vovk> lolz
<cafuego> DareDevill: tutrles, all the way down
<tacone> cafuego: lol
<Vovk> Andeh: hmm... check the permissions of the files you're copying
<Vovk> Andeh: who owns them?
<DareDevill> tacone technically speaking.. what is it
<DareDevill> cafuego
<Vovk> Andeh: you've done sudo cp /home/YOURUSERNAME /yourfile/destination/goes/here
<Vovk> Andeh: right?
<Kibbles_> any1 know terminal command to install ubuntu from livecd?
<vix> soundray, okay. cause im having an ati card and been trying that guide already.
<Andeh> Vovk: Never mind, the only things that didn't copy were random xml files I wont need anyway
<Andeh>  Vovk: I have backed up what I need now
<Andeh> hm
<Vovk> Andeh: just because I''m curious, who owned those files?
<Andeh> um
<Andeh> let me have a look
<tacone> DareDevill: explain your question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vovk> ive had a similar problem
<Vovk> i just want to see if yours is the same
<DareDevill> tacone k
<soundray> Kibbles_: ubiquity
<sheen> hi there
<Vovk> sheen: hello
<Kibbles_> soundray - gdm has crashed, cant use ubiquity?
<Vovk> Kibbles_: download and burn the ubuntu alternate cd
<Andeh> Vovk: darn, the dialog box is too small to see the full path. Something with Projects in it anyway
<Kibbles_> Vovk: link?
<CVD-PR> can any help me conection remote to xp, when i try to connect using gnome-rpd, remotedesktop client, terminal server its close and nothing happend
<Vovk> Andeh: whatever :)
<Vovk> Kibbles_: hold on, ill get it
<Andeh> Vovk: Oh, i think I know
<soundray> Kibbles_: boot in Safe Graphics mode -- or follow Vovk's advice
<scjp> i forgot my password what should i do ?
<soundray> !alternate | Kibbles_, Vovk
<ubotu> Kibbles_, Vovk: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<scjp> how should i change the password
<Andeh> Vovk: The only Projects folder I know is in my WINE dir
<Andeh> Probably my music software lol
<maybeway36> scjp: boot in recovery mode
<sheen> Is there any parameter for dvd player ? Since I'm on ubuntu, my 2 dvd players does not work very well.
<soundray> !download | Kibbles_
<ubotu> Kibbles_: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Andeh> mm
<Andeh> brb deleting linux
<maybeway36> it gives you a root prompt, type "passwd name-of-your-user"
<Andeh> lol
<scjp> maybeway36: i am talking about irc nickname password
<Vovk> Kibbles_, ubotu: doh - ninja'd
<ader10> I'm having trouble getting flash to work in gutsy 64 bit firefox. Any help is greatly appreciated. I've spent 3 hours on this without success.
<soundray> ader10: what have you tried?
<maybeway36> oh
<Starnestommy> scjp: ask freenode staff to reset it.  They're usually in #freenode
<ader10> soundray: that's a very broad question and would take a while to answer.
<ader10> soundray: Most notably, "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree" does NOT work
<ader10> at all
<LordPants> hi, I'd like to recommend Ubuntu to a friend ... what happened to the LiveCD? can he still download a LiveCD to try it out without installing? (I'm a Gentoo guy myself and don't have experience with Ubuntu)
<Vovk> LordPants: yes, there is a live CD
<soundray> !flashissue | ader10, I take it you've considered this:
<ubotu> ader10, I take it you've considered this:: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<Vovk> LordPants: btw... can you help me to install gentoo? :D (we can meet on another channel if need be)
<simps> Does anyone happen to know if there is a channel for help with installation of xsys (xchat plugin) on this network?
<LordPants> Vovk, sure :) .... pick a channel, create one if you want
<pingu> how can i copy an image from my desktop to my a cd in the cd drive with the terminal
<Vovk> LordPants: IRC n00b, i dunno how to make one, i only come to this channel to help ubuntu people :)
<LordPants> Vovk, just /join one that doesn't exist yet, it will be created automatically
<Starnestommy> #gentoo already exists for gentoo support
<Vovk> I doubt they would appreciate a person getting alot of help in gentoo installation though
<danand_> LordPants - is that why I was the only person on #uvuntu??
<pingu> how can i copy an image from my desktop to my a cd in the cd drive with the terminal
<LordPants> danand_, that's probably why :)
<jack-desktop> how do you get color in xchat
<Vovk> LordPants: can you join /helpthegentoo ?
<Scunizi> pingu, you should clarify if you want to copy an image or burn an image.. 2 different things..
<magnetron> @rainbow jack-desktop you have it
<Vovk> hmm... odd
<LordPants> Vovk, I'm in #helpthegentoo
<ubotu> jack-desktop you have it
<magnetron> meh
<soundray> ader10: how does it fail?
<pingu> scunizi what is the difference
<jack-desktop> magnetron, i have what
<Andeh> Hey, seeing as the one of the only things that won't work perfectly in Ubuntu x64 is Flash, and seeing as flash is screwed up now anyway, I might as well get x64 bit?
<ader10> soundray: The plugin just doesn't load at all, in firefox the "Install Missing Plugins" thing comes up, and I select the Adobe Flash Player, and it says flashplayer-nonfree is installed. I reinstall it and remove it etc but nothing changes.
<pingu> scunizi what is the difference
<Scunizi> pingu, an image is usually an iso file, like an install cd.  copying is mearly creating a data cd of the file.  the file is there but can't be booted to.
<pingu> scunizi: ok i want to copy/burn the image to a cd so i can take it to another computer to print it off
<Andeh> Scunizi: We should put that on the front page of the site, seeing as so many people just copy the iso file directly to cd :)
<Scunizi> pingu, so is it an iso image or an image like "picture"?
<Andeh> LOL
<mEck0> Hi! Which packet do I need for being able to format a partition to NTFS from gparted?
<Brenny> Anyone know of a way to scale down the resolution? ie, run 1280x976 on a screen thats actually 800x480?
<soundray> ader10: can you do a 'sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree' and pastebin the output
<Andeh> pingu: get a USB stick then :P
<ader10> soundray: alright
<Andeh> pingu: unless you're trying to transfer a 700 mb bitmap
<pingu> scunizi: picture, what is the difference can you explain a little bit more
<Andeh> hey, how come Ubuntu boots up in less than ten seconds?
<Andeh> it didn't use to
<ffm> !virtualization
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ffm> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<thug_life> !zen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thug_life> !creative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creative - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pingu> andeh: what is a bit map
<Scunizi> pingu, gotta run.. but you want to do an command line data burn.  An image is like downloading the ubuntu install iso.  Ask again for the channel "command line data burn" is the key phrase.
<travisat> please stop it with the bot
<Andeh> pingu: a really horrible file format I hope you'll NEVER ever use!
<Andeh> :P
<ader10> http://pastebin.com/m60d117c9
<ader10> soundray: http://pastebin.com/m60d117c9
<pingu> andeh: i have never even heard of it
<danand_> pingu - disk "image" simply means a direct copy of a disk - bit like a photo-copy is a direct copy of a page
<ffm> !botabuse | thug_life
<ubotu> thug_life: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ader10> soundray: but it still does not work.
<andre_pl> i have a console MSN Client that i'd like to be able to control via writing to a fifo, is there some tool that can do that with me having to modify the app to read the fifo instead of stdin?
<Andeh> pingu: Great :D Oh, and if you're just trying to burn photos to CD, you don't have to worry about ISO images
<danand_> pingu - a bit map is a type of image file like a jpeg
<panfist> I'm trying to follow this instruction from an installation guide, but i'm not sure where it means by the firmware directory: "Unzip, then copy the following files to the firmware directory"
<Andeh> meh, and they call THIS dsl!
<Andeh> 300 kb/s :(
<Andeh> it won't be done for another half hour
<ffm> Andeh: lol. /me has 15mbps down.
<soundray> ader10: interesting -- it reports success. That's not what I get here. Never mind... does it show in the plugin list when you enter "about:plugins" as the URL in firefox?
<Andeh> ffm: you must live in sweden or something then :D
<j_> Is there anyway i can make a command to shred when i right click a file ????
<ader10> soundray: not at all
<IV> good evening
<pingu> andeh: ok so i dont have to worry about the iso images, it still wont let me burn to the cd it says "Error while copying to "/media/cdrom0" and on the next line it has "You do not have permissions to write to this folder."
<danand_> j_ - depending on the type of filesystem your using shred may not work anyway
<demon_spork> When I select My Ubuntu Gutsy install from the boot menu, it says "Failed to mount selected partition" even though the partition mounts fine via IFS in windows and in my Feisty install. I have made no changes to the boot options/loaders since the last successful boot of the system, which was yesterday.
<mik3> hi i've recently encountered a problem where my sound is way too low, example: even if i have my logitech speakers turns all the way up, and master volume and PCM toggled to it's max, the sound is only barely loud enough to hear whilst sitting a few feet from the speakers, any ideas why this suddenly happened? it wasn't always like this
<demon_spork> Whenever I log in to my Ubuntu Feisty install, it loads the desktop and promptly the display crashes and I am back at the login screen. It still does this when I use the failsafe login, extra info: running c-f and kiba-dock. When the system first boots, It takes longer to finish loading whatever causes the crash so I have had time to hit Alt+f2 and type "metacity --replace" but even loading a different wm didn't fix the problem.
<j_> danand_ im using ntfs and ext3 for my harddrives.
<danand_> j_ - ie shred does not work on ext3 (or any journalled) filesystem
<panfist> does anyone know the path to the firmware directory in gutsy?
<j_> danand_ so what do you recommend????
<_Oz_> I installed vista on an old wiped PC for the hell of it.
<_Oz_> It sucks.
<soundray> ader10: can you stop firefox (killall firefox-bin until it reports "no process killed"), then start firefox and check again
<Andeh> pingu: when you put the CD in you should get a box asking you what to do with it, right? choose Burn Data CD
<demon_spork> mik3, are any of the other output settings set low?
<_Oz_> Ubuntu's going on it...  any other OS' I should play with?  I thought about trying puppy linux
<Indiadev_Techie> _Oz_: yes it sux man....
<IV> i have this big problem. i raised my NTFS hard disk capacity with acronis partition manager..... restarted. but now ubuntu can't detect that HD anymore.
<Andeh> _Oz_: Puppy is great :D
<khaotik> how could i tell if when i loaded ubuntu onto my laptop if i used the whole hard drive or not?
<mik3> demon_spork : no, nothing in the gnome volume manager or speakers at least
<Indiadev_Techie> _Oz_: ubuntu is a lot better than Vista...
<ader10> soundray: yes, I know, it's still not showing up.
<danand_> j_ - check the man page of shred - it should give you more info there. As for recommedations - not sure :( - encryption maybe?
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: You are drifting offtopic again...
<Andeh> _Oz_: Puppy is only actually useful if you have a $20 pc, though :)
<_Oz_> indiadev: I agree 1000%
<demon_spork> mik3, open up a terminal and type "alsamixer" and hit enter
<_Oz_> jack: it seems topical.
<khaotik> how could i tell if when i loaded ubuntu onto my laptop if i used the whole hard drive or not?
<ffm> Andeh: out of DC.
<_Oz_> just considering playing with another OS on one of these other computers.
<_Oz_> I want to create a fileserver running a super lightweight OS.
<soundray> ader10: do you know where libflashplayer.so went? If not, do a 'sudo updatedb ; locate libflashplayer.so' (this can take a while)
<mik3> demon_spork : master and pcm are at their peek
<demon_spork> mik3, what about headphones?
<danand_> khaotik - either use the df -h command in a terminal or start the GUI tool gparted
<Andeh> _Oz_: come join us in #puppylinux :D
<Indiadev_Techie> _Oz_: than y did u install Vista....
<ader10> soundray: can I paste it to you in a /msg
<demon_spork> mik3, sometimes that is what the main speakers are assigned to
<simps> Does anyone know of a way to use a command to indicate the speed of my network connection?
<mik3> demon_spork : headphone is maxed
<_Oz_> india: so I know something about it.  but right now all I know is that it sucks.
<IV> no idea anyone? so scared i could lose all my data
<soundray> ader10: okay then
<_Oz_> ubuntu would be killing it on this old machine
<IV> : |
<Andeh> lol
<Indiadev_Techie> _Oz_: yes...
<Andeh> _Oz_: How much you know about linux?
<travisat> _Oz_: if you like the setup of ubuntu but want a really light version you can install the server version or I would suggest a base debian install and only put on what you need, for a file server you don't need X, gnome, kde, etc
<demon_spork> mik3, what type of speakers are you using again?
<Indiadev_Techie> _Oz_: so what's ur machine configuration....
<Andeh> _Oz_: Puppy is pretty awesome until something goes wrong :)
<j_> danand_what happens when "sudo rm -rf /"
<lordleemo> pingu: places cd/dvd creator drag and drop your files etc then file write to disk
<mik3> demon_spork : they're a logitech set with a sub woofer, it's not the speakers i tested the problem with another set of speakers and a pair of headphones
<Starnestommy> j_: it deletes everything on the root partition
<Tyczek> hmm... is command ctrl + prscreen +b for restart system?
<j_> Starnestommy ouch.
<Starnestommy> Tyczek: only if the system isn't responding to anything else, otherwise, use shutdown -r now
<mik3> gah this is annoying
<demon_spork> mik3, does the set have an ipod dock?
<Tyczek> Starnestommy, well... it is not working for me ;/
<khaotik> okay it says volume size 142 GB. i should have 160GB HD. did i not format it properly when i loaded ubuntu???
<mik3> demon: no, the speakers are fine, like i said i've tested it with other speakers
<Tyczek> System wasn't responding, but I wasn't able to use it...
<demon_spork> mik3, We just gave one to my grandma for christmas :)
<danand_> j_ - not a good idea - you can do _alot_ of damage with a mis-typed sudo rm -rf !!! ie delete system files.... but sudo rm -rf will be no more useful in terms of security than a normal user running that command
<travisat> khaotik: 160gb = about 140ish in real gb
<_Oz_> base debian install, eh?
<IV> i added some GBs to my data partition with acronis partition manager, and now ubuntu does not detect the partition anymore. is it normal?
<_Oz_> no GUI?
<khaotik> should i have defragmented my hard drive before i loaded ubuntu
<demon_spork> mik3, I don't know what else could be wrong, it is perfectly possible that the sound card could be going out, but try "alsamixer -V" and see if anything is turned down
<travisat> khaotik: no, it has to do with how hard disk manufacturers report GB and how a computer reports GB
<demon_spork> I wonder what the record users for this channel has been
<Ashfire908> over 1500 probaly
<khaotik> thanks
<danand_> khaotik - check with GUI tool System -> Admin -> partition tool
<CBrannan> What is Ubuntu?
<simps> Does anyone know of a way to use a command to indicate the speed of my network connection?
<frank23> demon_spork: there is a new record on every release day for sure
<demon_spork> travisat, the hd manufacurer counts the number of bits their disk has on the physical surface, but the computer only counts the bits that are used for actual data, the difference lies where quite a large number of bits are taken up for formatting markings
<CBrannan> I just joined because Charitwo told me there was a lot of people here. And ... wow.
<demon_spork> Whenever I log in to my Ubuntu Feisty install, it loads the desktop and promptly the display crashes and I am back at the login screen. It still does this when I use the failsafe login, extra info: running c-f and kiba-dock. When the system first boots, It takes longer to finish loading whatever causes the crash so I have had time to hit Alt+f2 and type "metacity --replace" but even loading a different wm didn't fix the problem.
<Starnestommy> CBrannan: it's a support channel for the ubuntu linux distribution
<demon_spork> When I select My Ubuntu Gutsy install from the boot menu, it says "Failed to mount selected partition" even though the partition mounts fine via IFS in windows and in my Feisty install. I have made no changes to the boot options/loaders since the last successful boot of the system, which was yesterday.
<demon_spork> This is serious, I can't get into either of my ubuntu installs!! fix one of my problems please so I can break this bad habit called windows
<travisat> demon_spork: also the manufacturers cound MB as 1000 kb instead of 1024 kb or GB as 1000 MB instead of 1024 MB etc
<Ashfire908> CBrannan, biggest channel on freenode i think. (also what Starnestommy said)
<CBrannan> Oh thanks guys.
<Andeh> llol
<Andeh> ugh, ubuntu.iso 20 minutes left
<Andeh> it'll be 1 am by then
<Andeh> i'll go to sleep lol
<DjViper> Andeh: where are you dl'ing from?
<Andeh> DjViper: University of Utrecht or something. It's going at my top speed anyway :P
<Andeh> 320 kb/s lol
<DjViper> ah ok hehe
<Andeh> I love how you can install XAMPP on your USB stick and literally take your webserver with you lol
<djr> 320 kb/s =D
<Indiadev_Techie> Andeh: 2mbps lol
<ConstyXIV> what's a good dynamic DNS service?
<Andeh> djr: yup. I'll get a gigabit connection by the time I can afford one itll be cheaper anyway lol
<Andeh> hmm
<Andeh> how come Ubuntu only takes 10 seconds to boot?
<DjViper> I have 12Mbit now, will probably get 100Mbit by this years end
<Andeh> windows takes like 2 minutes lol
<jplichta> ConstyXIV: I've used ipupdater.com before, but I didn't really like it that much, there sight is really slow, but the dns service was fine
<genii> ConstyXIV: dyndns isn't bad and works with the ez-ipupdate package in linux
<Ashfire908> ConstyXIV, DynDNS
<Andeh> :D
<ethan961> bittorrent, Andeh!
<demonspork> did anyone answer my question?
<Andeh> ethan961: Lol
<Andeh> yeah, people should give more respect to the thing that uses 90% of our internets :D
<Andeh> and 96% at night :)
<ethan961> haha
<Andeh> hm
<Andeh> :P
<jplichta> demonsport: just out out of curiosity, what kind of video card do you have?
<humbolto> anybody any idea why gstreamer-editor is not available in gutsy anymore? is version 0.8 not compatible with gstreamer-0.10 anymore?
<imaginativeone> I have the Ubuntu Live CD...how do I install it?
<ethan961> I get ~ 500kbps dl'ing ubuntu iso via bt...
<DjViper> imaginativeone: click on the install icon on the desktop...
<jetscreamer> click the install icon after you boot it
<Leechzilla> I'm not able to use WPA 1/2 or even WEP. Please help me
<Dante124> Hi all.  My friend took my advice and installed ubuntu on his pc.  Unfortunately, he has 1gb of ram but made the swap file 512.  Can I use gparted to shrink the ubuntu partition and increase the size of swap partition (btw this is all in an extended partition)
<Jack_Sparrow> imaginativeone: Have you run it yet.
<Andeh> meh. 70% this sucks. lol. i'm going to sleep
<Andeh> see ya :D
<Dante124> later
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante124: HE would need to boot the livecd umount the partition do make the changes
<Dante124> okay.  I could also boot into puppy linux off livecd and then run gparted to do that right?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante124: orgparted live or.. well you get the idea
<Dante124> I have done that before on another pc.  What size partition do you recommend if he has 1gb of ram?
<Kibbles_> Jack_Sparrow: do you know of a way to kick-start the installation of a livecd without gdm?
<djr> Andeh: I'm on 100 mbit :>
<Kibbles_> Dante124: 2xRAM
<Kibbles_> (that's what the manual says)
<two_bits> I am trying to enable my nvidia driver through the restricted drivers manager
<jjgalvez> can anyone help me set up my laptop to connect to an external projector, this is for work, and If I can't get this to work on ubuntu I am going to have to put XP back on it
<Dante124> so 2gb then ought to do it fine
<two_bits> but it says that the software source is unavailbile
<two_bits> what does this mean? and what do I do?
<Kibbles_> Dante124: 2x1024=2048
<Dante124> LCD projector jjgalvez
<Jack_Sparrow> Kibbles_: Not sure what you mean
<Sandra24> anyway to set the mtime on file B to be the same as file A ?
<jjgalvez> Dante124 yes its an LCD projector
<Kibbles_> Jack_Sparrow: join #jay[PLUS] for a sec
<two_bits> actually
<j_> are there any programs for recovering files ?
<two_bits> it says the software source is not enabled
<two_bits> how do i enable a software source?
<two_bits> so i can get the driver
<Dante124> so jjgalvez...you hook up the lcd to computer video cable and what happens?
<Silvy> when updated kernels will be available (VMSPLICE issue) ?
<Dante124> My experience with LCD projectors and computers has been to always have the LCD projector ON ..BEFORE you turn on the computer.
<Spencerical> doubt it
<frank23> Silvy: I'm wondering about that too
<stroyan> j_:  The 'tct' package says in includes 'unrm'.  Finding data in removed files is very dependent on file system details.
<linabhi> Realtek ALC662 need help in installing its sound drivers on ubunut 7.10
<Dante124>  jjgalvez do you have the LCD turned on before you boot up the computer?
<jjgalvez> Dante124, once my desktop comes up essentually nothing, if I reboot and hit fn-f8 then I can get the display on either my laptop or the projector, but again once the desktop comes it it won't go on the projector any longer
<giantmidget> is there an easy way of directing a command-line apps progress output into a progress bar thingy? in fact... is it possible to make progress bars easily sort of like making message boxes with x/gmessage?
<Dante124> What brand of LCD projector?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kibbles_: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   reduce the color depth and restart  I cant send to you in that channel
<jjgalvez> Dante124, InFocus
<Kibbles_> Jack_Sparrow: lol, dammit, sorry
<Leechzilla> I'm not able to use WPA 1/2 or even WEP. Please help me
<Kibbles_> Jack_Sparrow: flare183 screwed around with settings
<drarem> this might be more of a programming question, but can I send text from one terminal or file to an open terminal?
<linabhi> \Realtek ALC662 need help in installing its sound drivers on ubunut 7.10
<Dante124> Sometimes the resolution you have your computer set to (ie the desktop) can cause weird things to happen.  Have you tried 800 x 600?  What is the default resolution of your laptop monitor?
<Silvy> Leechzilla, which wifi card?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<linabhi> i have no sound on my ubuntu system
<Leechzilla> Silvy: Intel iwl4965
<djr> Andeh: 00:51:13 (10.84 MB/s) - `debian-40r2-i386-CD-1.iso' saved [673845248/673845248] ;)
<Kibbles_> Jack_Sparrow: how do you figure that would help?
<Dante124>  jjgalvez what is the default resolution of your monitor/desktop
<jetscreamer> you want the intel hd thing linabhi
<linabhi> yeah
<jetscreamer> iirc
<jjgalvez> Dante124, 1680x1050
<drarem> I have the string, just want to send it to the terminal
<Silvy> Leechzilla, its found? a lil suggestion - try ndiswrapper and windows drivers, mostly they work better
<giantmidget> aaand is this the right place for such questions? (is there an easy way of directing a command-line apps progress output into a progress bar thingy? in fact... is it possible to make progress bars easily sort of like making message boxes with x/gmessage?)
<Jack_Sparrow> Kibbles_: I have seen that happen once before.. that got me back in.
<linabhi> can u help jet
<Leechzilla> Silvy: The card works fine without WiFi. It also detects the SSID for encrypted networks.. But I can't connect
<Kibbles_> Jack_Sparrow: note that he didn't have it installed - it was off livecd. restart would kill the change to xorg.conf
<whiter> okay, when i try to install ubuntu 7.10 with the option "acpi=off" (the only way the installer wont hang at Scanning CD-ROM) it gets to installing the base system and after findutils it gives a Debootstrap warning
<Kibbles_> Jack_Sparrow: or did you mean ctl alt bckspc
<Sandra24> touch B -r A is the command for the sake of the logs
<Leechzilla> Silvy: The card works fine without encryption. It also detects the SSID for encrypted networks.. But I can't connect
<jjgalvez> Dante124, I just dropped it to 1024x768 and that does not work either
<Jack_Sparrow> Kibbles_: /j #Voyager
<j_> stroyan i can't find stroyan
<whiter> so my question is does anyone know what i could do?
<linabhi> \Realtek ALC662 need help in installing its sound drivers on ubunut 7.10
<Dante124> jjgalvez I would try lowering the resolution to say 1024 x 768 or something and seeing if that makes a difference....also do you have the manual for the InFocus lcd projector?  I'd give it a read and see if there is a troubleshooting guide
<Dante124> Was the LCD projector turned On BEFORE you booted the computer
<stroyan> j_:  tct is in universe/admin .  I just installed it.  The unrm in tct 'The Coroner's Toolkit' only claims to know ext2.  That might with unmounted ext3.
<jjgalvez> Dante124, yes it was on before I turned on the computer, and I just tried lowing the resolution without resutls
<Dante124> did you try 800 x 600?
<Dante124> Also what graphics card do you have?
<jjgalvez> Dante124, I'll try that now, and its an Nvidia 8600
<stroyan> j_:  I should warn you that the odds of recovering a removed file are really not good.
<Anizuka> can someone help? every time I try to click 'extra' in the visual effects, it always says that the composite extension is not available.
<j_> stroyan so tct has unrm components??
<soundray> whiter: acpi=off should be avoided. Have you tried pci=noacpi instead?
<Silvy> Anizuka,you have to install AIGLX and insert Option "Composite" into xorg.conf
<stroyan> j_:  tct does have an unrm command for ext2 filesystem.  But I have never needed to try it out.  (Backups work much better.)
<whiter> soundray, ill try it right now
<jjgalvez> Dante124, nope that did not work either (800x600)
<Silvy> Anizuka - more info can be found in ubuntu help if you look for compiz install guide
<|WolF|> Question: Is there any DivX player for ubuntu?
<Dante124> jjgalvez see if this helps at all  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38632
<Anizuka> Silvy, thanks
<Leechzilla> Do I need to install something to make WPA work? My card is working fine without encryption
<soundray> !divx > |WolF|, please read ubotu's private message
<j_> stroyan how do i use this tct?
<Leechzilla> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Silvy> Leechzilla, works fine on Gutsy, WPA depends on wpa_supplicant package
<Dante124> jjgalvez sorry, that has little info in it.  Tell me the model number for your Infocus lcd projector
<stroyan> j_:  sudo apt-get install tct; man unrm
<Leechzilla> Silv: I'm using gutsy but can't connect to encrypted networks..
<whiter> soundray, it stops at Scanning CD-ROM 7% with that option
<jjgalvez> Dante124, its an LP820
<soundray> whiter: okay, sorry, I don't think I'll be able to help then
<stroyan> j_:  Looking at tct, it probably is not the tool you are hoping for.  See http://www.fish2.com/tct/FAQ.html#delete for a discussion.
<Guerra> Okay. So I have two separate problems people. I would appreciate any and all help on the matter. Problem 1: I am unable to install the restricted drivers for my ATI 2900 PRO video card, and would really like to install it. Problem 2: I saved my sister's laptop from Vista, installed Ubuntu, and her touch pad isn't working. It's a Dell Inspiron 1501. I've tried forums, many, many guides, googling it, etc. So this is my last resort. Anyo
<soundray> !bootoptions > whiter, here's somewhere to look for further hints (private message)
<crazyboy> hi
<whiter> oksu
#ubuntu 2008-02-12
<crazyboy> my friends
<jjgalvez> I may have to set this up as a dual boot if I can't get this to work, since 7.10 is already on this, if I install XP (after resizing the patrician) am I going to have any trouble, since I know that its recogmended to go the other way around?
<crazyboy> whiter
<whiter> okay*
<crazyboy> how r u
<PriceChild> !offtopic | crazyboy
<ubotu> crazyboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Guerra> What do you mean, jjgalvez?
<Dante124> jjgalvez  have you checked out infocus website and manual for troubleshooting?  Also does your laptop manual have any explanation about the fn-f8 key or whatever you use to adjust the resolution
<PriceChild> !away > jaggy||sleeping
<marinosi> I am trying to do chmod +s bin_file but it does not take the flag...what could be wrong?
<Dante124> http://www.spcontrols.com/downloads/smartpanel/app_notes/InFocus%20LP820%20(Rev%20B).pdf
<thomas__> hi there
<Guerra> I have two separate problems people. I would appreciate any and all help on the matter. Problem 1: I am unable to install the restricted drivers for my ATI 2900 PRO video card, and would really like to install it. Problem 2: I saved my sister's laptop from Vista, installed Ubuntu, and her touch pad isn't working. It's a Dell Inspiron 1501. I've tried forums, many, many guides, googling it, etc. So this is my last resort. Anyone have a
<nickrud> marinosi: you need to choose if you're trying to set that file suid, you would use u+s
<Dante124>  jjgalvez check out the troubleshooting part.
<nickrud> marinosi: argh, lousy senence structure, I hope the idea got acroos
<jjgalvez> Dante124, from what I can gather fn-f8 turns on and off the external monitor, I know the projector works with 1024,768 because thats what I used to use on my old XP laptop
<thomas__> any germans in there?
<andreus_> hello. would somebody tell me if using a mysql client meant for windows on ubuntu with wine.. does it require anything to see my mysql installed on linux.. some kind of a layer? shouldn't it just connect to host and port?
<PriceChild> !de | thomas__
<ubotu> thomas__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jjgalvez> Dantel124, ok I'll check that out
<thomas__> ?
<danny_> wireless wep is not connection can someone help
<Leechzilla> Do I need to configure wpa_supplicant to get encryption working in Gutsy? I can't connect to WEP networks either
<foso> hey all, im having trouble with watching videos on youtube, i had a pop-up the other day that said there was an update, but it doesnt see mt owork at all now
<Kibbles_> guerra check out http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<encrypt128bit> can someone tell me the difference between xubuntu, kubuntu and ubuntu. are they different builds?
<mon^rch> hi all, still looking for a way to have a specific app open maximized every time. help please.
<grim76> encrypt128bit, xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce, kubuntu is with kde, and ubuntu starts with gnome.
<Vovk> encrypt128bit: they are different flavors. xubuntu uses XFCE, a lighter/faster window manager, kubuntu uses KDE which is the rival of Gnome, ubuntu uses Gnome.  each one is just left up to the personal taste of the user
<Kibbles_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Vovk> !flash
<Vovk> hmm
<encrypt128bit> where do you get the different versions?
<Vovk> having trouble deciding whether ubotu is a bot or not
<jjgalvez> ok second question, if I make some room on my HD for XP, what trouble should I look out for when I install that for a dual boot? I've already installed ubuntu and would rather not reinstall that so I going to do it backwards.  Is it possible?
<Vovk> encrypt128bit: they should all be on ubuntu.com
<Starnestommy> Vovk: it is, but it has certain flood protection features in it
<david__> Hi all, my vid card is blacklisted on gutsy (ati) - any hope for getting vid effects? Thanks!
<Vovk> Starnestommy: thanks
<Kibbles_> Vovk: it's a little green dude that get's paid in crackers
<encrypt128bit> Thanks vovk
<Vovk> Kibbles_: :) i want one
<Leechzilla> Do I need to install something to make WPA work? My card is working fine without encryption
<Kibbles_> Vovk: umm, you're mis-perceiving the situation: it wants one of you
<Kibbles_> lol
<Vovk> Kibbles_: I'm not quite sure that mis-perceiving is actually a word... but im scared now
<Kibbles_> !misperceiving
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about misperceiving - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Leechzilla> How do I connect to a WPA network in Gutsy?
<omegastat> Leechzilla: you may need to check your to make sure you have the correct passphrase or hexadecimal phrase entered
<Vovk> your little green man has failed
<Kibbles_> his english is bad
<Leechzilla> omegastat: It's correct.
<Vovk> anyway, we should not have a useless conversation here... this is for ubuntu support
<pike_> !wpa | Leechzilla
<ubotu> Leechzilla: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<patroy> Hi, I want a script to run on startup,. I put it in /etc/init.d   and registered it with update-rc.d  .. the script works manually but doesn't work on a reboot
<patroy> help? :)
<pike_> Leechzilla: sorry no direct exp with wpa ive stuck with wep personally because im lazy
<Leechzilla> pike_: My WEP doesn't work either
<pike_> patroy: did you use the skeleton template for your script?
<Kibbles_> pike_: skeleton template?
<cellwind929> hi, I am trying to install a Hauppage HVR-1600 in ubuntu, I have isntalled the driver, but am on the part where I have to copy the windows firmware files to a linux director and I don't know where that is. here are the instructions im following: http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Cx18
<pike_> Leechzilla: wep should work out of box. like: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up; sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid somename  key 123213213; sudo dhclient wlan0  <-- in terminal
<foso> Kibbles_ thanks ill check that out
<Kibbles_> np
<pike_> Kibbles_: the skeleton file in init.d dir is what i meant
<Leechzilla> pike_: I'm using wicd, not network-manager. Network Manager eats up my CPU like crazy, like 50%
<diamond5pam> z
<patroy> pike_: no idea.. it's a pre-made script "mongrel_cluster"
<diamond5pam>     Đe je zrno klicu zametnulo,
<Jack_Sparrow> cellwind929: Do you have a Drivers/Driver18/ directory?  you can search for it
<diamond5pam>     onde neka i plodom počine.
<diamond5pam>     je li instinkt al' duhovni vođa,
<Breakage> [00:11] ::: IdleOne!n=idleone@unaffiliated/idleone has joined: #ubuntu
<Breakage> [00:11] < pike_> patroy: did you use the skeleton template for your script?
<Breakage> [00:11] ::: IdleOne!n=idleone@unaffiliated/idleone has quit: Client Quit
<diamond5pam>     Ovde ljudsko zapire poznanje!
<diamond5pam>     Vuk na ovcu svoje pravo ima
<diamond5pam>     ka tirjanin na slaba čovjeka.
<FloodBot1> diamond5pam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pike_> Leechzilla: i dont have a great deal of experience with either. i normally just edit /etc/network/interfaces or something
<tantric132> Hey all I have a quick question about Swap space. I'm about to install ubuntu for the first time. I have two 74gig partitions. one, XP will be installed and the other will be ubuntu. my question is how do I make swap space? i have another hard drive too if that helps
<Leechzilla> :(
<Kibbles_> pike_: cool... thanks
<pike_> Leechzilla: well just turn off wep or wpa for now. can you just connect?
<jjgalvez> can I install XP after I've already installed Ubuntu?
<Leechzilla> pike_: yes
<omegastat> Tantric132: Ubuntu will make it's own swap space when you install
<Jack_Sparrow> jjgalvez: yes
<pike_> Leechzilla: ok is this a lappy or desktop computer?
<amenado> tantric132-> during installation's partitioning phase, select new paritition and assign space to it, also making it swap type
<nickrud> tantric132: of the 74 you gave to ubuntu, cut off about 2xram, up to about 2gb for swap
<Leechzilla> pike_: but I need encryption
<tantric132> but when I installed it before it said that there was no swap space assigned and that it was recommeded to add it
<Leechzilla> pike_: Laptop
<cellwind929> Jack_Sparrow: I just searched for it, I do not have a Drivers/Driver18/ folder
<Jack_Sparrow> jjgalvez: You just need to setup grub manually, if ubuntu goes on last it does that for you
<jjgalvez> jack_sparrow, anything I need to look out for? what about the boot record, will I still be able to boot into ubuntu when I'm done or will I have to fix something?
<pike_> Leechzilla: oh.. youd prefer not to use the terminal to connect?
<nickrud> tantric132: yes, make two partitions out of the 74gb for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> cellwind929: That tutorial does not tell us anything
<Leechzilla> pike_: yeah
 * Kibbles_ is out. thanks all
<cellwind929> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, it just assumes that I know where to put the firmware files, thats why I thought someone here might know
<Jack_Sparrow> jjgalvez: You will only have windows after you install windows
<tantric132> nickrud, i have premade partitions if this helps. I am running the live cd atm. my plan is to reboot, install XP first on the empty unallocated part of the drive(74.52GB). then I will install ubuntu on the ext3 partition I have made(74.53GB)
<nathan64> Jack_Sparrow: are you busy?
<jjgalvez> Jack_sparrow, but my ubuntu install will still be there right? just not bootable until I reinstall grub right?
<nickrud> tantric132: yes, that will work.
<tantric132> nickrud, and also if it helps, when im installing ubuntu and it ask for which option I would like to do with partitoning, there is like 3 options. one is split the selected partition in half, the other is to creat a new partition and the last is manual
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan64: Yes a bit..  is it a quick question?
<tantric132> nickrud, so which do I choose?
<tantric132> when in installation
<nathan64> Jack_Sparrow: sort of
<nickrud> tantric132: use guided partitioning
<pike_> Leechzilla: for wep you could use gtkwifi instead of network manager umm with wpa_sup i dont think there is a good front end other than network manager
<pike_> Leechzilla: the upside is im very often wrong
<tantric132> nickrud, thanks for the help. off to do that now!
<iDivine> Anizuka, Lol....Anyone helping you?
<Leechzilla> pike_: I want to use it with wicd
<tantric132> nickrud, last thing. guided partitioning is the one where i have to select a %? default is 50%. right? should I do 50%?
<Anizuka> idivine: no.. =P
<nathan64> Jack_Sparrow: can i pm you?
<pike_> Leechzilla: broadcom?
<Anizuka> idivine: didnt ask ;P
<Leechzilla> pike_: Intel
<hsuh> anyone here has urxvt with a customized font? i'm having with gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan64: In channel please.. I can already tell this isnt a quick question, or at least the answer is not
<iDivine> Anizuka, Oh, Btw instead of typing my whole name, try, iDi and press tab ;P
<hsuh> *having problems*
<Anizuka> idi?
<julz> Whenever I start Terminal, it logs me out... Does anyone know why? I have tried reinstalling to no avail
<hsuh> julz: check your .bashrc or .zshrc or something like that
<hsuh> julz: maybe temporarly rename it
<nickrud> tantric132: I don't remember it that way; look at pointing your install at the empty partition, and letting it define how it will break it up into system or swap. If you have problems with finding what you want, come back and someone (I'll be around more later) will walk you through manual if necessary
<hsuh> or not.. i dunno. i'd do that.
<jjgalvez> jack_sparrow, so if i install XP my ubuntu install will still be there, just not bootable right?
<julz> hsuh: where are these located? sorry im still learning all this
<nickrud> tantric132: that should have read system and swap above
<pike_> Leechzilla: try the fix near the bottom of this thread maybe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419806
<ahave> could someone tell me how to tell what drivers my wifi card is using?
<Qwexer> I access a network at work but I can only get to a folder and not the actual drive so I cant mount the drive but I can make a perm link, where can I find where that link is created in the tree?
<tantric132> nickrud, ok thanks bud.
<nathan64> Jack_Sparrow: I have this issue. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/54621 I want to update my kernel to whats in the hardy alpha so I dont get it anymore. How would i go about doing that?
<Jack_Sparrow> jjgalvez: correct, as long as you dont let XP write over that partition
<Starnestommy> nathan64: I think there's going to be a bug fix for that in gutsy in a couple days
<david__> hello all, I'm having trouble watching dvd movies on gutsy. Any help would be highly appreciated!
<jjgalvez> Jack_Sparrow, thanks I'll give a shot tonight
<hsuh> julz: on your home. but if you haven't messed with those already forget about it
<julz> hsuh: ohk well i havent touched them yet. This problem has been here since i installed gutsy, i've managed without it tillnow though
<nathan64> Starnestommy: really? :S
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan64: That is a question for +1,   but you should be able to install the hardy kernel deb...
<Anizuka> can someone help? every time I try clicking 'extra' in the visual effects, it always says that the composite extension is not available.
<Starnestommy> nathan64: wait, maybe not, I had it confused with the vmsplice problem
<hsuh> julz: try xterm for now :P
<nickrud> nathan64: not advised, but if you must https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/54621/comments/53 has good instructions
<julz> hsuh: i install that through synaptic? and will it just be under applications?
<Tommck> I have an interesting problem that I've been trying to resolve.  I need a custom driver for my disk controller.  I am installing Gutsy Server....
<ridge-meister> what's the best way to access youtube pics and videos using a dialup connection?  I am using firefox, and it's taking FOREVER!
<nathan64> nickrud: I tried that, it didnt work
<hsuh> xterm just "exists". try to run from somewhere.. type xterm and be happy
<Tommck> I created my own install CD by adding the compiled driver to the initrd.gz file.
<Tommck> this worked, but my machine won't boot.
<nickrud> nathan64: what it didn't work, that will install the proper kernel
<Tommck> is there somewhere else I should be adding that?
<Tommck> anyone else every created their own install CD for Ubuntu? :)
<_Oz_> yes
<_Oz_> that's pretty common though
<camelinvan> yes
<_Oz_> download, burn to CD, etc
<Tommck> no.. _Oz_ I modified their CD to add a driver
<Tommck> mounted the ISO.
<nickrud> !doesntwork | nathan64
<ubotu> nathan64: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Tommck> zcat the initrd.gz | cpio -i
<ahave> could someone tell me how to tell what drivers my wifi card is using?
<Tommck> then went and added a compiled driver to it
<camelinvan> How do I install Kino.  I can't make out why it won't install?
<Tommck> recreated the initrd.gz
<Tommck> recreated the ISO
<Tommck> then installed
<Tommck> this worked, but... it won't boot after install now
<Tommck> so I'm guessing there's another spot I need to put this other driver
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | Tommck:
<ubotu> Tommck:: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tommck> sorry everyone
<julz> hsuh: but where do i tytpe it? I can't open terminal to type it!
<nails> does anyone have any experience with ubuntu and mythtv?
<KebertXel4> Having some problems getting uTorrent's WebUI working (using wine)
<Tommck> nails - I do
<hsuh> julz: isn't there a shortcut that opens a box you can call a command?
<frank23> nails: #ubuntu-mythtv is the best channel for mythtv
<Jack_Sparrow> KebertXel4:   Try asking in #Winehq
<nathan64> nickrud: I could tell you what it says but my mouse stops working and I have to reboot
<nails> frank23: thanks
<Jarjar_> Anyone know how to fix "Database Locked - Adept Installer"? If I click yes, it tries unlocking and then crashes.
<nickrud> nathan64: try ctl-alt-backspace , or alt-f1 and use the arrow keys
<Tommck> so, my bad IRC etiquette aside, nobody knows how to fix my installation?
<nickrud> nathan64: shouldn't have to reboot, unless your kernel is bad ;)
<KebertXel4> thx Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<julz> hsuh: do you mean Applications-->Acessories-->Terminal/XTerm?   That is the terminal I cannot get to work! :)
<hsuh> hm
<julz> hsuh: I can create a launcher and see how that goes
<hsuh> do that !
<Sadneophyte> does anyone know of any benchmarks which show a large speed increase from amd64 over i386?
<hsuh> create a launcher for a command named xterm
<levander> After firefox has been up and running for awhile (like a couple of days), I have to restart it because it's using so much CPU.  Are other people having this problem?
<ahave> could someone tell me how to tell what drivers my wifi card is using?
<nickrud> levander: if I have much in the way of flash usage, yes
<evil_tech> whats the dd syntax to write zeroes to a drive
<Sadneophyte> levander I was about to type the same thing... close flash webpages
<julz> hsuh: HAHA! it worked! thankyou! ill use this now till the next update and hopefully all will be well then. Thanks mate! cya :)
<cellwind929> hi, I am trying to install a Hauppage HVR-1600 in ubuntu, I have isntalled the driver, but am on the part where I have to copy the windows firmware files to a linux director and I don't know where that is. here are the instructions im following: http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Cx18
<Jarjar_> For my Database Locked problem, it started after I finished installing about 150 updates, and I tried restarting already.
<POCoz> Woah, a ton of people here.
<nickrud> cellwind929: that *should* be /lib/firmware
<Tommck> OK, trying one more time:  I am trying to fix an install (done it twice now).  I added a driver to the initrd.gz file on the Gutsy Server ISO.  This allowed it to see my RAID card.  THe OS installs fine, but will not boot (I can get the message).  I believe the installation doesn't have the driver.  Is there a way I can get it there?
<robcalewar> is compiz fusion working after the update today?
<nathan64> nickrud: which line do I comment out so it doesnt try to update everything?
<JoshJ> so i managed to be an idiot and screw up my sound this morning
<cellwind929> nickrud: thanks, thats probably it, ill give it a shot
<nickrud> nathan64: as long as you only do exactly those steps (add the repo, update, install <one> package, disable the repo, then update again, you're safe
<Anizuka> can someone help? every time I try clicking 'extra' in the visual effects, it always says that the composite extension is not available.
<JoshJ> basically i installed the realtek driver(from their site) this morning because i thought the sound was broken
<JoshJ> turns out i just had the speaker off (durr)
<JoshJ> and now it's not working, i need to get it out and put the ubuntu default sound stuff back in
<nickrud> nathan64: for apt-get purposes, update means get the list of available packages, and upgrade means install everything that has a new version. You will not be running any upgrades, only one install
<Jarjar_> Can anyone help me with my Adept problem?
<pike_> cellwind929: im assuming it should go to the lib firmware dir at /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)/  could be wrong
<korte1975> helo
<nathan64> nickrud: ok thanks im doing that right now
<korte1975> how r u people?
<korte1975> i`m new to linux
<zubuntu> is there a way i can see what is using my processor? The monitor says it is 90-100% in use, but in System Monitor, no program claims to be using it
<ader10> i m fine ty for asking korte1975
<cellwind929> pike_: thanks, I'm not sure what you mean buy /$
<nickrud> pike_: the kernel subdir is for stuff provided with ubuntu, the parent is for other stuff (like my broadcom firmware)
<Neural_Overload> I'm having problems with my Linksys wifi usb and Ubuntu (Gutsy) thinking that it is disconnected completely
<JoshJ> zubuntu: top?
<mneptok> zubuntu: top or htop
<pike_> nickrud: so just /lib/firmware?
<olskolirc> hi hi:  I just installed a WinTV-PVR tv tuner card and I can't get any of my applications to work.  xawtv - kdetv - and tvtime
<olskolirc> how can I get some tv :-(
<DrBeaverhausen> I'm having an issue with foxytunes addon for firefox.
<nickrud> pike_: yes, that should be sufficient. That way if he ever uninstalls -14, the newer kernel will still find the firmware
<zubuntu> JoshJ, and mneptok thanks
<hsuh> olskolirc: i can't tell you how to get some tv but i can tell you how to get more free time ;)
<pike_> cellwind929: just /lib/firmware  so to drop it there youll run gksu nautilus from the terminal  be very carefule as that is running as root and navigate to that dir and drop the fw files there
<zubuntu> now i have another question why would my network manager be using almost 80% of my processing power?
<nathan64> nickrud: it says couldnt find package linux-image-2.6.24-4-generic
<olskolirc> what is free time hsuh ?
<hsuh> osfameron: don't watch TV!""
<cellwind929> pike_: thanks!
<pike_> nickrud: i see. thanks
<pike_> cellwind929: have fun. its a cool card i hear
<mneptok> zubuntu: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<DrBeaverhausen> Does anybody know how to get foxytunes to work with amarok?
<JoshJ> so does anyone know how to re-install the ubuntu sound stuff and get it back working after you mess it up?
<cellwind929> pike_: yeah, its 60 dollars at circuit city. so i jumped on it, im just new to compiling stuff myself, hopefully i can get it working with mythtv
<craigevil> DrBeaverhausen: foxytunes should work with amarok without a problem
<Neural_Overload> I'm having problems with my Linksys wifi usb and Ubuntu (Gutsy) thinking that it is disconnected completely. Disconnecting and then reconnecting it doesn't help.
<pike_> cellwind929: myth and the hauppaugh cards are made for each other usually it shouldnt be bad
<Tommck> cellwind929 - you should try the #mythtv-users channel or the #ubuntu-mythtv channel... might have more luck
<cellwind929> Tommck: thanks, ill ask there
<DrBeaverhausen> Amerok isn't listed on the players list.
<DrBeaverhausen> I read about other people having the same problem, but the thread was real limited.
<trash80> has anyone here ever used google ?
<Tommck> trash80 - we don't use those newfangled InterNets things...
<nickrud> nathan64: there's possibly a new release. you'll have to search thru synaptic to see if there's a later -X-generic
<trash80> ok, I was wondering :)
<Tommck> we use things like TRS-80s :)
<apetrescu> Is anyone else having problems connecting to the ca.archive.ubuntu.com repository?
<nathan64> nickrud: ah I thought alpha 4 was the latest one
<Ashfire908> apetrescu, it fails to return a ping
<olskolirc> bbl
<pike_> apetrescu: looks to be down
<nickrud> nathan64: that's not how kernels are numbered, they don't take the alpha release. That was coincidental in the bug report
<apetrescu> Anyone know why/how long until it's fixed?
<JoshJ> anyone here know how to fix ubuntu sound issues? i'm looking to go back to default ubuntu sound settings, right now i get: ~$ alsamixer
<JoshJ> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Neural_Overload> I'm having problems with my Linksys wifi usb and Ubuntu (Gutsy) thinking that it is disconnected completely. Disconnecting and then reconnecting it doesn't help.
<Ashfire908> apetrescu, i would just use another server till it's up again. but i don't know when that will be
 * Tommck wants the install gods to fix his machine
<apetrescu> Ashfire908, kay, thanks, that's what I'll do :)
<nickrud> nathan64: it's -7-generic now
<ahave> could someone help me identify what drivers my wifi card is using?
<Guerra> ahave, which laptop?
<ahave> Guerra, do you mean which wifi card?
<Guerra> yeah
<ahave> alfa network, using realtek 8187 chipset
<j_humphrey> is it possible to encrypt a partition after you install ubuntu on it?
<j_humphrey> or even jsut my /home partition
<linxeh> j_humphrey: encrypting the root partition would be hard (but not impossible I imagine). /home should be doable quite easily
<Tommck> can anyone help me with raid card driver issues?
<linxeh> or you could just have an encrypted file which you mount with loopback I guess
<Tommck> LVM supports encrypted partitions, right?
<ubuntu> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Tommck> if someone helps me, I'll give that person a cookie
<Tommck> a big cookie?
<trash80> lol
<ahave> could someone help me identify what drivers my wifi card is using? (realtek chipset 8187)
<Che-Anarc> What is a makefile? and how do I compile it?
<Tommck> ahave - use "dmesg" and look through it... it will say something about the drivers used during boot
<Tommck> Che-Anarc - a makefile tells you how to compile.
<Tommck> Che-Anarc - usually there's a "README" file in the directory with something that requires compilation, telling you how to compile and install it
<Che-Anarc> Yes but this one says "I assume reader has understand of C & Makefiles
<Tommck> Che-Anarc - run "make" in that directory
<Tommck> Che-Anarc - if you don't have make, run "sudo apt-get install build-essential" first :)
 * Tommck is hoping that helping people will help him through ubuntu karma
<Che-Anarc> Thats cool... It tried to run something... but I think I'm missing some stuff... thanks.
<Neural_Overload> I'm having problems with my Linksys wifi usb and Ubuntu (Gutsy) thinking that it is disconnected completely. Disconnecting and then reconnecting it doesn't help.
<Tommck> gandalfcome - sounds magically messy
<gandalfcome> Tommck: what?
<XredX> hey would anyone know why when i were to try to run the update manager in Gutsy it would want to run a partial upgrade but then fail saying that my system is up to date?
<XredX> no matter how many times i run it or restart i get the same error
<_Oz_> what's faster: a celeron 2.2ghz or a p4 2.2ghz?
<j_humphrey> i'd say amd
<XredX> i would assume P4
<nathan64> nickrud: ok I installed it, I tried to use restricted drivers manager and it says I have to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-7-generic. should I do that?
<Tommck> well, I guess everyone hates me in here, so I'll just throw my server out the window and call it a day
<j_humphrey> sounds good
<trash80> hehe
<j_humphrey> :P
<Jangari> is there a config file that gets run on login, where i can stick in custom commands?
<Tommck> this is the official "support" channel and not the official "ignore Tommck" channel, right?
<Jangari> oh, holy sh|t, i should be able to throw a command in sessions, right?
<trash80> Tommck, I was told to come here for some stress relief :D
<Dimitree> Is there something like Dreamwaver for Ubuntu ? I need the Dreamwaver future to edit pages in Design mode ?
<trash80> aptana
<mEck0> hi! how can I select a group of directories in midnight commander? * just selects all files, not dir's
<Tommck> trash80 - I do find it quite annoying that, out of the 15 million people on this channel, nobody will help.  Oh well... I'll grab another glass of wine and brainstorm
<Dimitree> trash80, was that for me ?
<trash80> yes
<trash80> Dimitree, yes
<Dimitree> ou ok thank you :)
<tcpdumpgod> Tommck, repeat your problem.
<tcpdumpgod> Im about to help everyone @ once.
<end38> hello
<tcpdumpgod> Cause im a genius like that.
<trash80> Dimitree, its not as good as dreamweaver, but close as you'll get in linux
<Onyx> what's a good tool for ripping audio cds to ogg files?
<Tommck> tcpdumpgod - I am trying to fix an install (done it twice now).  I added a driver to the initrd.gz file on the Gutsy Server ISO.  This allowed it to see my RAID card.  THe OS installs fine, but will not boot (I can get the message).  I believe the installation doesn't have the driver.  Is there a way I can get it there?
<Hammer89> anyone have any idea why compiz would fail to initiate a large percentage of the time I start my computer?
<nickrud> nathan64: yes
<exneo> hey anybody know how to add music and online radio stations in elisa media center
<zaivaldi> Onyx, sound juicer
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Greetings. I've installed Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory here (Gutsy) and everything works fine, except that it doesn't fetch any servers on the server list.... Any ideas?
<Onyx> zaivaldi: thanks
<exneo> plz I want to add a few stations and my rythmbox music
<Dimitree> trash80, i am unable to find it with the Add/Remove ? is this third party ?
<end38> I have an problem with static link on an program (with curl lib) when I type:  gcc kernel.c -I/usr/include -lcurl --static -o kernel I have many errors like this:
<end38> function `Curl_input_negotiate':
<end38> (.text+0x447): undefined reference to `gss_release_buffer'
<end38> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.3/../../../../lib/libcurl.a(http_negotiate.o): In function `Curl_input_negotiate':
<end38> (.text+0x4e4): undefined reference to `gss_release_buffer'
<end38> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.3/../../../../lib/libcurl.a(http_negotiate.o): In function `Curl_input_negotiate':
<FloodBot1> end38: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<exneo> any elisa elp
<exneo> help
<ForgetYouNot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tcpdumpgod> Tommck, luckly for you... you're talking to a veteran corporate *NIX  admin
<trash80> Dimitree, no goto their website and get the zip file, then look in the wiki for the linux install how to
<Tommck> tcpdumpgod :)
<tcpdumpgod> Tommck, do you have hardware or software raid setup?
<nickrud> nathan64: I'm off for a bit, bbl
<Tommck> tcpdumpgod - hardware
<speedcore> is nfs generally faster than smbd with ubuntu?
<exneo> anybody
<Dimitree> thank you trash80 :)
<trash80> np
<nathan64> nickrud: ok thanks
<tcpdumpgod> Tommck, whats the make and model of your card, and what kinda raid array do you have set up in the hardware raid controllers configuration?
<Tommck> tcpdumpgod - but the driver is not supported directly.  I have compiled it on another gutsy machine
<tcpdumpgod> RAID 1, 5?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> I've installed Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory here (Gutsy) and everything works fine, except that it doesn't fetch any servers on the server list.... Any ideas?
<tcpdumpgod> Tommck, make and model of the RAID card?
<Tommck> tcpdumpgod - highpoint rr1740 - doing raid 1 on this machine
<tcpdumpgod> Is it SATA RAID Tommck ?
<tcpdumpgod> Tommck, 2 SCSI drives?
<tcpdumpgod> mirroring
<Tommck> tcpdumpgod - sata mirrored
<tcpdumpgod> sata mirrored.
<tcpdumpgod> Okay, i can fix this no sweat.
<tcpdumpgod> The problem is, is that you're installing grub on both drives.
<zaivaldi> ZaphodBeeblebrox, what about the filters?
<Aaron> thats wack
<Tommck> tcpdumpgod - huh?
<Tommck> tcpdumpgod - it shouldn't know about 2 drives
<exneo> so how do I add tracks and online stations to elisa aron
<tcpdumpgod> Tommck, does your raid controller get recognized on boot?
<Tommck> tcpdumpgod - yes
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> zaivaldi: All deactivated, except for the password one. I even disabled the "full/empty" filter
<tcpdumpgod> okay, so it sees one drive correct?
<tcpdumpgod> or "one drive"
<Tommck> tcpdumpgod - yes
<exneo> help plz
<tcpdumpgod> Well Tommck since it cant distinguish between /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1, its installing grub on the MBR of both drives.
<tcpdumpgod> Cause it sees it as 1 drive.
<Tommck> tcpdumpgod there is only one drive
<Tommck> tcpdumpgod the raid-1 makes it look like a single drive to the OS
<Tommck> it just needs a disk controller driver
<tcpdumpgod> Tommck, thats what im saying dude.
<tcpdumpgod> the ROM on the hardware raid controller takes care of the mirroring.
<Tommck> tcpdumpgod - right
<exneo> plz I need online radio in elisa more stations
<tcpdumpgod> So it makes the OS SEE IT AS ONE DRIVE.
<Onyx> One more question with regard to ripping to ogg -- what would the 'quality
<tcpdumpgod> Right?
<Tommck> tcpdumpgod - yes
<Tommck> tcpdumpgod - it runs at a BIOS level
<Onyx> One more question with regard to ripping to ogg -- what would the 'quality' equivalent to 320kbps be in ogg vobis?
<tcpdumpgod> Tommck, when you install the os, it sees the one drive /dev/sda correct?
<Tommck> tcpdumpgod - yes
<Tommck> tcpdumpgod - so yes.. it physically writes it to 2 disks....
<LadyNikon> exneo: someone can help they can.  Also check the forums.
<kova> hello.
<zaivaldi> ZaphodBeeblebrox, dont have any idea.. versions are ok?
<Tommck> tcpdumpgod - but the machine is never aware of that
<putnum> can you stream music over RDP?
<tcpdumpgod> so Tommck if breaks the 1 mirrors down to two partitions, /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2, then its breaking down the 1st and 2nd drive because they're mirroring right?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> zaivaldi: Just downloaded the latest version (2.60)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> :(
<Tommck> tcpdumpgod - no.. they can't be seen as different drives
<tcpdumpgod> Are you following me man?
<zaivaldi> i use 2.60 too
<kova> i am using irssi. is there a way to change the "wc" command to close windows? i'm trying to manage my diarrhea condition by not thinking about it and the command is not really handy :(
<NemesisD> join #linux
<NemesisD> whoops
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> I've installed Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory here (Gutsy) and everything works fine, except that it doesn't fetch any servers on the server list.... All filters but "password protected" are disabled. Any ideas?
<LadyNikon> kova: try #irssi or irssi.org
<Lizard787> I have a dsdt.hex file to fix sound for my toshiba laptop it said to enter it into the kernel how would i do that?
<kovinha> thanks LadyNikon :)
<LadyNikon> kovinha: i would try irrsi.org first.. #irssi aren't the greatest on help.  They idle alot.
<Leechzilla> kovinha: Change it? What do you mean?
<kovinha> an alias to the command
<Leechzilla> kovinha: /alias <aliasname> wc
<kovinha> wc is not really helpful on my condition
<kovinha> ohh
<kovinha> thanks :D
<LadyNikon> Leechzilla: that probably wont work inside irssi
<kovinha> alias close added
<kovinha> thanks :)
<Leechzilla> LadyNikon: Why wouldn't it?
<LadyNikon> Leechzilla: dunno if irssi handles aliases from inside.. I could be wrong.
<Leechzilla> LadyNikon: It does.
<Leechzilla> kovinha: I use /close too :P
<simps> Does anyone know of a way to use a command to indicate the speed of my network connection?
<dark_Harmonics> ifconfig should list it simps
<trash80> yes
<spudraticq> hello all
<kovinha> that's nice :D
<_coredump_> hello, idjc wont play any mp3 files...ogg do fine and streaming to shoutcast via mp3 is also possible, but no mp3 files in playlist can be played, anyone here can hekp me with that?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> I've installed Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory here (Gutsy) and everything works fine, except that it doesn't fetch any servers on the server list.... All filters but "password protected" are disabled. Any ideas?
<simps> dark_Harmonics, it lists the number of packets and how much has been downloaded/uploaded, but not the speed
<OldToker> hi all :)  is there a nice gui tool for user administration... that I can use.. I know CLI is faster.. but I'm just more comfy with a GUI tool...  I need to correct an error I'm having --->http://pastebin.com/m5d52190c
<newnvidia> I just got a new graphics card.  When I boot the computer, BIOS screen and ubuntu loading screen pop up but as soon as loading screen completes, I lose video while my monitor goes from green (on) to a sort of green/yellow (not indicative of power-saver though).  any ideas?
<dark_Harmonics> simps, it doesnt say anything like 1000 full?
<spudraticq> has any here had any luck with a driver for intelletype kebord and mouse they work fine except my zoom slider
<simps> dark_Harmonics, nope ;s
<TIRC_7947> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<spudraticq> can i configuer the zoom in ubunto 7.10 to work on the keyboard slider
<dark_Harmonics> simps yes i see that it lists the txbut no link speed  rate
<dark_Harmonics> look it up
<dark_Harmonics> looking* i mean sorry
<trash80> !whoami
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trash80> you know nothing
<simps> dark_Harmonics, i've tried, i guess i'll just wait around and see who would know
<simps> lol @ trash80
<leeping> Hey there, I'm running into a simple problem with copying operating systems.  I have a 250GB HD with my OS on it, and I also have an empty 500GB HD.  I installed Ubuntu on the 500GB using the LiveCD (just for the partitioning), and then I deleted the whole file tree on the 500GB and copied the file tree on the 250GB over.  However, I'm getting a "GRUB Hard Disk Error" if I boot up with the 500gb
<Jangari> question: i'
<Jangari> oops
<bazhang> did the recent updates (last few hours or so) mean the exploit is already fixed?
<luis> hi
<leeping> What am I doing wrong?  Is there a better way for me to copy the entire contents of my 250GB onto the 500GB, and have the 500GB work as my primary HD with OS and all?
<Lizard787> I have a dsdt.hex file to fix sound for my toshiba laptop it said to enter it into the kernel how would i do that?
<craigevil> leeping: try reinstalling grub
<luis> i have one problem
<Jangari> i'm putting a custom command, an sshfs command into my sessions startup programs. This sshfs command prompts for a password, but the man sshfs page doesn't say where you can put the password in the one command, so how would I write it as a single command line?
<leeping> craigevil: I tried that, but I'm not sure if I'm doing it right.  I mounted my second HD, chrooted to its root directory, and ran grub-install --recheck --no-floppy
<newnvidia> I just got a new graphics card.  When I boot the computer, BIOS screen and ubuntu loading screen pop up but as soon as loading screen completes, I lose video while my monitor goes from green (on) to a sort of green/yellow (not indicative of power-saver though).  any ideas?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> I've installed Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory here (Gutsy) and everything works fine, except that it doesn't fetch any servers on the server list.... All filters but "password protected" are disabled. Any ideas?
<craigevil> leeping: try recover grub from live-cd: sudo mount /media/sdxx ; then: sudo /usr/sbin/grub-install --recheck --no-floppy --root-directory=/media/sdxx /dev/sda
<craigevil> newnvidia: did you install the new video driver?
<newnvidia> craigevil: no but what's weird is that I don't even get to see terminal, the screen just goes black
<Hammer89> I'm beginning to think something is messed up with how my computer is configured... half the time I start up my computer & log in... compiz fails to initiate (my desktop is heavily dependent upon compiz)... a few minutes ago I logged in and it wasn't working again... for a totally separate reason while logged in with compiz not running I opened the keyboard shortcuts manager... and it fed me an error saying there might be a possible issu
<newnvidia> craigevil: it's not as if xserver crashed or anything.  hrm.
<||bass> Does anyone know how to have programs iconify in the style of GNUStep/WindowMaker (without actually using windowmaker) in a relatively standard gnome setup?
<leeping> Recovering from live-cd sounds like a good idea :) Let me attempt that .. thanks a lot!
<||bass> i.e. no task bar
<leeping> I'll lose my internet when I try this, so I'm parting now
<leeping> thanks again
<craigevil> newnvidia: i would reset the card , at worst you can modift xorg using the liveccd
<newnvidia> craigevil: like reseat it?
<||bass> but just have iconified applications go into blocks or something like in nextstep
<simps> Does anyone know of a way to use a command to indicate the speed of my network connection?
<OldToker> hi all :)  is there a nice gui tool for user administration... that I can use.. I know CLI is faster.. but I'm just more comfy with a GUI tool...  I need to correct an error I'm having --->http://pastebin.com/m5d52190c
<oreomike> how does one get gdm to rediscover the display types?
<craigevil> newnvidia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia (BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia - Community Ubuntu Documentation)
<newnvidia> craigevil: ah I think I found what I was lookign for.  Thanks so much craigevil
<simps> !hotwire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotwire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<simps> garbage
<Gothfunc> what's the best ir receiver to buy?
<Gothfunc> for remote control of media on pc and other apps
<trash80> firefly
<trash80> Gothfunc, ^^
<||bass> guess not
<Gothfunc> thanks
<simps> OldToker, hotwire is a GUI command line app, but i haven't looked into if it will actually help your case, i guess you could check it out to see how you like it
<sorbix> hi i recently added a raid setup to my ubuntu machine and in the process grub broke.  i was able to get into ubuntu, but how do i auto-rebuild grub?
<craigevil> tux droid :)
<simps> Does anyone know of a way to use a command to indicate the speed of my network connection?
<kovinha> i don't think sending pictures like http://www.stereokiller.com/media/coverart/xxxxxxxx.JPG is the best way to apologize man
<th89> hey guys, i have 10 new Hulu invites. I am looking for a donation to my site ($5 or more). first come first serve
<sorbix> is there a command to rebuild my grub config?
<brandonc503> what is the easiest way to change permissio of a file in the terminal?
<craigevil> sorbix: try recover grub from live-cd: sudo mount /media/sdxx ; then: sudo /usr/sbin/grub-install --recheck --no-floppy --root-directory=/media/sdxx /dev/sda
<kovinha> brandonc503:  chmod
<OldToker> simps, thanks for the suggestion will check it out :)
<DoYouKnow> th89, dude. what are you doing?
<DoYouKnow> th89, if everyone advertised here, it wouldn't be a very good channel
<Hammer89> **tries once more** :)  half the time I start up my computer and log in compiz fails to initiate (my desktop is heavily dependent upon compiz)... a few minutes ago I logged in and it wasn't working again... for a totally separate reason while logged in with compiz not running I opened the keyboard shortcuts manager... and it fed me an error saying there might be a possible issue with bonobo or that something was conflicting with a KDE se
<simps> Does anyone know of a way to use a command to indicate the speed of my network connection?
<th89> doyouknow: have you heard of Hulu?
<kovinha> simps: i think ifconfig can handle it
<Gothfunc> trash80: does firefly work out of the box with lirc also-out-of-the-box
<trash80> yep
<oboy03> hi
<th89> DoYouKnow, Hulu is NBC's online video site
<oboy03> what should i do if after update i have a corrupt package?
<oboy03> that was not installed?
<DIL_> jerk chicken $2
<brandonc503> anyone know of site that showes what the numbers for chmod do?
<kovinha> manpages brandonc503
<Lizard787> I have a dsdt.hex file to fix sound for my toshiba laptop it said to enter it into the kernel how would i do that?
<simps> kovinha, i've tried that already, it only gives how much you have downloaded/uploaded, not the speed though. any other ideas?
<DIL_> google
<kovinha> try to do man chmod. they're occtal values
<kovinha> octal*
<Hammer89> brandonc503: "man chmod" or google :P
<mutable> hello, i have a problem with genisoimage (growisofs), i want to add some dirs from my fs to some root dir on image (e.g. "data"): $ genisoimage -r data ../../sth1 dirx/sth2, however if sth* is directory, it will add contents of this dir instead of the dir itself
<Gothfunc> trash80: can the firefly ir receiver also then be used for say, household remote controls using irrecord?
<simps> Does anyone know of a way to use a command to indicate the speed of my network connection?
<exneo> how do I add tracks to elisa
<roddersg> simps - the transfer speed or the theorectocal work speed
<Joelito> anyone know a tool or a software|package that will help me create makefiles?
<craigevil> Gothfunc: take a look at it here > http://www.snapstream.com/products/firefly/
<exneo> anybody
<exneo> use elisa
<shane2peru> hey everyone, quick question on setting up printer
<shane2peru> in gnome
<trash80> Gothfunc, I'm not sure about that, it is ment for PC.  the logitech remote can do that tho, but at about $100
<Gothfunc> craigevil: already there
<kovinha> holy fucking christ. i go for a walk, passes 40 seconds and i get lost on the conversation.
<simps> roddersg, the transfer speed
<LjL> !language | kovinha
<Gothfunc> trash80: know the name of the logitech one?
<ubotu> kovinha: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<trash80> Gothfunc, not off the top of my head, but they only have 2 or 3, the others are about $200
<demonspork>  Whenever I log in to my Ubuntu Feisty install, it loads the desktop and promptly the display crashes and I am back at the login screen. It still does this when I use the failsafe login, extra info: running c-f and kiba-dock. When the system first boots, It takes longer to finish loading whatever causes the crash so I have had time to hit Alt+f2 and type "metacity --replace" but even loading a different wm didn't fix the problem.
<kovinha> !language | trash80
<ubotu> trash80: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kovinha> lol this is funny
<spudraticq> << /msg uboto etiqette>>
<trash80> what ?
<Lizard787> I have a dsdt.hex file to fix sound for my toshiba laptop it said to enter it into the kernel how would i do that?
<roddersg> simps, can't you get that from Gnome System>System Monitor ?
<demonspork>  When I select My Ubuntu Gutsy install from the boot menu, it says "Failed to mount selected partition" even though the partition mounts fine via IFS in windows and in my Feisty install. I have made no changes to the boot options/loaders since the last successful boot of the system, which was yesterday.
<Gothfunc> trash80: got it.  thanks for the information man
<trash80> kovinha, wtf are you talking about
<trash80> Gothfunc, np
<kovinha> lol trash80
<kovinha> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !English - and most importantly, use common sense...
<PRAEDO> hello
<kovinha> !AskTheBot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<PRAEDO> what package contains xorgconfig?
<PRAEDO> can't find it
<leeping2008> craigevil: I'm back
<PRAEDO> any help please?
<kovinha> wtf? i'm using existing commands
<Dimitree> trash80 awesome thank you very much : )
<leeping2008> The grub-install partially fixed my problem, now it hangs at "Loading, please wait..."
<Jack_Sparrow> PRAEDO: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<leeping2008> Could it be that I used a livecd with a different kernel? i.e. the livecd had a 64-bit kernel
<Gothfunc> does anyone else know if the firefly ir receiver lets you use any household remote with lirc/irrecord?
<trash80> Dimitree, welcome
<kovinha> !AskTheBot Will I experience some kind of homossexual act any time in my life?
<Dimitree> ubuntu rulez wohooo ^___^
<PRAEDO> Jack_Sparrow, i mean the utility, not the conf file
<PRAEDO> xorgconf is an utilit
<mutable> does anybody here use growisofs tool please ?
<PRAEDO> what package contains it?
<kovinha> try to download xorgconf :F
<leeping2008> Hey there, I'm running into a simple problem with copying operating systems.  I have a 250GB HD with my OS on it, and I also have an empty 500GB HD.  I installed Ubuntu on the 500GB using the LiveCD (just for the partitioning), and then I deleted the whole file tree on the 500GB and copied the file tree on the 250GB over.  However, I'm getting a "GRUB Hard Disk Error" if I boot up with the 500gb
<leeping2008> What am I doing wrong?  Is there a better way for me to copy the entire contents of my 250GB onto the 500GB, and have the 500GB work as my primary HD with OS and all?
<Jack_Sparrow> kovinha: May I have a quick pm
<kovinha> aye! arrr
<simps> roddersg, but i would like to get it from a command so i can use a php bot to read it :P, i dunno another way to find it ;x
<roddersg> simps - try tc - show/change traffic stats
<Lizard787> I have a dsdt.hex file to fix sound for my toshiba laptop it said to enter it into the kernel how would i do that?
<thom_> list
<j_> whats the command for nvida-setting
<roddersg> simps, cmd "ip" and some of the parameters e.g. ip link show
<thom_> i think nvidia is a restricted driver.....
<brandonc503> im trying to edit the my.cnf file but says Operation not permitted to cmod.. can i chown?
<thom_> try it!
<simps> roddersg, i don't know what those parameters mean ;x
<Jack_Sparrow>  File xorgconf found in ltsp-server
<thom_> only takes a second to chown
<leeping2008> I've gotten to the point where I used the LiveCD to install GRUB onto my 500GB hard drive (the one with a complete Ubuntu filesystem, but wouldn't boot)
<leeping2008> Currently, GRUB loads, but then the system hangs at "Loading, please wait..."
<Jack_Sparrow> PRAEDO: Did you catch that
<roddersg> simps: try sudo ethtool eth0
<thom_> 500gb still amazes me..
<PRAEDO> isn't ltsp related to conf?
<j_> whats the command for nvidia-setting
<thom_> <==old trs-80 programmmer
<leeping2008> it'll be the home directory for like 15 users or so :)
<leeping2008> <-- started using Linux a year ago :P
<OldToker> anyone here know what repository I need to load to get webmin?
<brandonc503> what do i type in terminal to use the sudo thing?
<Dex-Freudii> hi
<thom_> sudo -i
<roddersg> j_, you have to install the linux-restricted-kernel first, then enable nvidia with nvidia-glx enable, then change dpkg-reconfigure xerser-xorg
<benanzo> can anyone suggest a way to download a remote file to a remote ftp server without a shell on either
<roddersg> j_, can send you the link I think
<benanzo> is it possible?
<ginita> hi good afternoon
<onesandzeros> hello all.  Any of you guys know how I can see all the make targets in the kernel?  I'm building from source and need a little refresher on how it all works.
<Jack_Sparrow> brandonc503: USe sudo before a command for root access.  If calling up a gui app use gksudo
<brandonc503> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> OldToker: you dont
<simps> roddersg, is there a command for wireless? i use wireless
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<roddersg> j_,  try looking here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<OldToker> Jack_Sparrow, I don't see it in adept...
<roddersg> simps, how about sudo ethtool wlan0 ?
<OldToker> and I kinda need it?
<Dex-Freudii> I have a sempron 3500+ which is based on AMD64 technology, which means that it supports 64-bit
<Dex-Freudii> and I have Ubuntu for 32-bit installed, am I loosing something? how better would it be to install the 64bit version?
<thom_> or go to restricted drivers for nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> OldToker: Please see what I just posted.. .. It is NOT advised
<roddersg> Dex-Freudii, Speed from 64-bit packages, but ask yourself what you loose if you use 64-bit, a lot of other packages don't work well
<ginita> i install ubuntu linux in my macbook pro... everything works pefect exept the light screen.. for some reason ubuntu low the light then i click to turn the light and 1 minutes later it take it low again
<ginita> i wonder what is the problem?
<OldToker> ok Jack_Sparrowl:  Please enlighten me on a nice gui then.. that I can use to manage my user accounts?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dex-Freudii: Use 32 until you are really comfortable with it.. THe speed dif is minimal
<Dex-Freudii> roddersg, which packages won't work?
<Dex-Freudii> roddersg, why is that?
<simps> roddersg, doesn't give me speed
<Dex-Freudii> Jack_Sparrow, what are the advantages of using 64bit then?
<roddersg> Dex-Freudii, on 64-bit you get screwed on the Firefox extensions, java, flash etc, have to look for workarounds
<ginita> any onw have idea about this problem?
<ginita> with the macbook pro?
<roddersg> Dex-Freudii, only if you want it as a server,  as for packages, they are all there except for the latest versions
<ginita> ubuntu takes the screen light very low
<ginita> how can i keep it up?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dex-Freudii: YOu can make them all work, but you would need to use ndiswrapper (I think thats right) and it just isnt the same
<roddersg> simps - sorry don't have wireless on this machine to test
<simps> roddersg, can't find a way for eth0 to see transfer speed then?
<OldToker> Jack_Sparrow, can ya point me in the right direction for a nice user / groups management GUI?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dex-Freudii: that is to get 32 bit to run under the 64 bit os
<brandonc503> so if i change the min word len setting in my.ctn or what ever... do i have to remake my tables? or just restart comp?
<roddersg> simps, try googling for your answer: ubuntu wireless speed command-line
<Jack_Sparrow> OldToker: Sorry, I dont know one off the top of my head.
<Dex-Freudii> roddersg, and Jack_Sparrow thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<asdrubal> roddersg, sudo iwconfig <ethernet handle> rate 11M auto
<ginita> hello, im using ubuntu in my macbook pro and everything works perfect exept the screen light is very low!
<asdrubal> that's what I use
<Dex-Freudii> ginita, I have a laptop x86 and the screen light doesn't work properly either
<simps> roddersg, alright
<ginita> when i turn it up ubuntu take it low again!
<ginita> how can i fix this?
<OldToker> ok Jack_Sparrow,  Well then unfortunately I guess I'm stuck with webmin.... at any rate I found instructions for it.. I have used it for like 2 years now.. I'm familiar with it..   thanks anyway :)
<roddersg> simps, iwlist command
<Dex-Freudii> ginita, which ubuntu are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> OldToker: As long as you are aware of the risks
<ginita> 6.10 i think
<OldToker> Jack_Sparrow, there's risks involved in just puting a computer in the internet now days..
<OldToker> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> OldToker: Did you even look into Ebox
<ginita> the one that holds update for longer time
<roddersg> simps, yes, I think iwlist is what you are looking for
<Dex-Freudii> ginita, upgrade to 7.04 or 7.10
<OldToker> Jack_Sparrow, no but I will thank you...
<ginita> well im not sure dex
<ginita> how can i see my
<Dex-Freudii> why not?
<Jack_Sparrow> ok, good luck
<ginita> version?
<asdrubal> roddersg, I think iwconfig is what you want to use to set speed
<ginita> dex?
<roddersg> asdrubal, he dosen't want to set speed, he wants the characteristics of the interface
<asdrubal> roddersg, iwconfig
<asdrubal> roddersg, without any arguments
<Dex-Freudii> press crtl-alt-F2 to see a console and there it says. then get back with ctrl-alt-F7 or F8
<Dex-Freudii> ah you have mac
<Dex-Freudii> ...
<Dex-Freudii> don't know if ctrl and alt buttons exist
<roddersg> asdrubal, have a word with him or scroll upwards
<deva_> is there a help channel ?
<celi0us> Dex_Freudii: lol they do.
<Hajuu> hey guys.. im having some problems with my laptop.. I posted my problem on the forums but nobodys replied at all and its been days... I have a laptop with no removable media devices.. it has ubuntu installed on it, but after installing a whole bunch of software now it doesnt boot.. giving me lots of segfaults in my bootup.. is there some way maybe I can skip the software loading at boot or something?
<asdrubal> simps, type iwconfig
<rimad> does anyone know how to "glue" subtitles in .srt format to some video using ffmpeg?
<deva_> iwconfig
<deva_> hrmm
<deva_> im new to ubuntu 7.10
<deva_> and i think i messed up the mplayer :p
<roddersg> simps, try this place:http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<deva_> i get the sound ... but i cant see the video
<Dex-Freudii> ginita, ????
<deva_> is there a way i can reload the codecs?
<skull> so we can ask ubuntu questions in this chanell?
<deva_> i dunno :p
<Jack_Sparrow> Hajuu: You are in a tough spot, sorry I dont have an answers
<_Casey_> dude, ekiga displays my cam every once in a while, but nothing else does
<Jack_Sparrow> skull:
<Jack_Sparrow> skull: Yes
<_Casey_> how do i get other stuff to display my cam
<skull> cool!! so glad I found it, google is not always right ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> _Casey_: you can try the skype beta..
<deva_> does someone in here know how to solve mplayer or vlc media player problems
<_Casey_> oh really, it supports video?
<_Casey_> may i have the link
<Hajuu> I know.. really annoying too, I had just finished updating everything I rebooted and made sure everything was ok.. decided that the worst was over and installed software.. then when it was ALL DONE, this happens :(
<Jack_Sparrow> _Casey_: the new beta does.. 2.0
<_Oz_> which is faster: a p4 or a celeron?
<_Casey_> ok hold on
<_Casey_> ill try it
<shr1k3> _Casey_ : give cheese a try
<_Casey_> whats cheese
<bazhang> deva slow down; take a breath and describe your issue in some detail please
<shr1k3> _Casey_: photobooth app
<skull> p4 is normally faster celeron is the cheap version
<deva_> ok
<_Oz_> Right.  Deva, calm down!
<deva_> i tried playing a .mkv file
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: generally a P4 if they have similar sepcs
<_Casey_> nvm, i found it
<garou> This is weird. I've got two computers, sarg and nexus, and I installed Ubuntu on nexus now. After configuring its network, nothing works. Neither can get ping replies from the other. However nexus receives pings from sarg, the received packet counter goes up. I triplechecked the IPs/netmasks. What the bleep is going on? o.O
<deva_> HD 720p movie
<_Oz_> Jack: thanks
<deva_> and i got all these pink and green lines
<deva_> no video
<deva_> only sound
<deva_> and now i cant play any video that i could play before even
<Jack_Sparrow> deva_: Please dont use the enter key after every three words
<spudraticq> garou are you dual booting with windos on the same hard drive
<deva_> ok as u
<deva_> wish
<deva_> :p
<_Casey_> im downloading cheese
<deva_> so yea can
<brandonc503> so how do i rebuild indexing for fulltext?
<deva_> someone solve my
<deva_> problem - _ )
<garou> spudraticq: No, but my Debian install *should* still be working.
<_Casey_> dude cheese works
<spudraticq> mine did not work at first was my nic
<Jack_Sparrow> Great
<shr1k3> _Casey_: vlc should work, skype beta too
<_Casey_> vlc has video?
<_Casey_> i just want to be able to video with people
<shr1k3> _Casey_: ;)
<spudraticq> so you just have ubuntu on the hard drive right
<_Casey_> can i use skype to video with windows users?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<garou> No, Ubuntu and Debian.
<deva_> erm ... please help me with the video problem if anyone can :p
<deva_> without kicking me
<Hajuu> deva_: you say you cant play any videos now?
<Jack_Sparrow> deva_: Please do not ignore requests to obey the rules
<deva_> yea
<Hajuu> have you tried restarting?
<deva_> yea
<bazhang> deva turn off compiz and try again--also quit with the enter key
<_Casey_> h/o
<spudraticq> I don't know if this helps but for me it was my card windows would shut it down and the ubuntu driver could not turn it on
<oboy03> hopw come most of my updates become corrupted?
<deva_> umm ok ill try turning off compiz
<deva_> but i actually dont know how to :p
<garou> It worked under Debian a few hours ago.
<oboy03> gimp update is corrupted :(
<Hajuu> oboy03: 1 or most?
<Jack_Sparrow> oboy03: They should not.. what are you showing for sources
<deva_> im like a total noob here
<_Oz_> for those of you who've used photoshop extensively...  just how close can you get with gimp?
<_Oz_> can you really do work with it?
<Hajuu> _Oz_: sure, its equal to photoshop or better
<bazhang> deva you are not going to get much help if you keep up with the three words and enter routine--no kidding
<Hajuu> check out gimpshop also for a single window version
<pyr3> ca.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be down.... does that resolve to multiple Canadian mirrors?  Or just one?  Should I find the IP of another of the mirrors and use my hosts file to force new DNS?
<oboy03> some
<Hajuu> oboy03: try fetching them again..
<_Casey_> i just go to skype.com and dl it, is it the 2.0 beta?
<oboy03> ok
<_Oz_> hajuu: *really*?  I mean, **really**?  I've used photoshop for years.  It is the industry standard.  Is anyone doing professional design work with gimp?
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_: I am not a photoshop person,  I use corel.. but gimp can do a lot
<spudraticq> what kind of nic card do you have garou
<Che-Anarc> Whats a good alternative to Winamp?
<oboy03> Hajuu: do i have to use apt-get clean?
<Hajuu> oboy03: use apt-get remove --purge (I think)
<spudraticq> garou what type of nic card do you have mine was realteck
<garou> Errrr, something really generic... RTL81somethingsomething, IIRC.
<deva_> ok im sorry but please try to bear with me bazhang
<Hajuu> _Oz_: Personally, I HATE photoshop and I (as a graphic designer) fail to see how it became the industry standard except by them saying so.
<pyr3> Che-Anarc, XMMS  though I don't know if you'll be able to find an equivalent to any winamp plugins you might use
<_Casey_> where do i find the skype beta
<garou> Hajuu: Good marketing?
<spudraticq> that is most likly the proplem deb is shutting it off and ubuntu can't turn it baack on
<Jack_Sparrow> _c it isnt clearly marked and it will say for feisty.. but look for 2.0
<Hajuu> garou: yeah thats it I guess..
<Jack_Sparrow> _Casey_: that was for you
<spudraticq> I know how to turn it on in windows but this is my first time using ubuntu so I dont know how to do in deb
<garou> spudraticq: Shouldn't I *not* receive packets, then? Also, considering that Ubuntu is based on Debian, that'd be _weird_.
<oboy03> Errors were encountered while processing:
<oboy03>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp_2.4.2-0ubuntu0.7.10.1_i386.deb
<oboy03> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<_Casey_> i did, on google
<bazhang> deva no can do--you buck the ops here and my patience is at an end--try restarting compiz; alt --f2 compiz --replace, then run the video again, after having quit and restarted the video player
<_Casey_> found it
<_Casey_> let me see if it works
<spudraticq> can you ping
<oboy03> how do i fix it?>
<Hajuu> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> oboy03: Did you ever post your sources.list
<oboy03> no
<garou> Neither can successfully ping the other.
<Hajuu> http://xkcd.com/327/ -- lol
<Gradies> United Mexican Trolls On The Attack!!!! WE WILL RECONQUER THE SOUTHWEST DEMOGRAPHICALLY!!! VAYANSE A LA CHINGADA GRINGOS DE MIERDA SON RATEROS JUDIOS Y NECESITAN VOLVER A EUROPA GO BACK TO EUROPE THEIVING GRINGOS FUCCCKING JEWS WE WILL OUTBREED YOU AND RECONQUER THE AMERICAN SOUTHWEST 6 TROLLS AT THE UNAM IN MEXICO CITY UNSTOPPABLE
<deva_> bazhang: thank you ill will do that :)
<bazhang> deva after that, if it still does not work, then try some other video players, there a great many number, and see if any of them work. when you have exhausted those possibilities, then we can discuss your issue further
<oboy03> it seems that i can only update security updates without problems
<_Casey_> ok skype video works
<Hajuu> I thought only a few could do HD video under linux?
<Hajuu> like uhm
<Hajuu> quicktime?
<_Casey_> anyone want to test?
<CrazyPhil_> Hi. I cannot delete one folder with Ubuntu. I start with "sudo rm -r /folder/location". It is located on a NTFS partition. I have try with the ntfs-3g mount driver. I have also try to change the owner with the "sudo chown -R yourname foldername" command. Any idea? thank you
<oboy03> but when i check recommended updates in the software sources, i often have trouble
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: You are just too fast...
<spudraticq> thats what I would say it is the card must be enabled after shut down some one here must know how to do it in deb
<garou> bbl, time for experimenting...
<bazhang> oboy03: and third party repos in that list?
<_Casey_> so how do i get my microphone working now ;x
<oboy03> nope
<spudraticq> later g
<oboy03> i only check canonical and community
<deva_> actually i have installed VLC media player too ... and have the same problem as the mplayer
<oboy03> impt sec update and recommended
<mbrush> Hayo ... stupid semi off-topic question ... can anyone tell me where the "Home Page" button is in Opera web browser?
<jo4> anyone good at squid config? just a couple of things
<shr1k3> _Casey_: make sure its not muted in "Volume Control"
<deva_> and restarting compiz fusion did not help. Any other suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hajuu: Please avoid using enter after 2 or 3 words it spams the channel
<bazhang> oboy03: what about your internet connection? is it adsl/modem dial up or what--how stable is it; also, have you tried a nother mirror?
<_Casey_> front mic boost?
<oboy03> bazhang: ADSL, stable, dont know about other mirror
<bazhang> deva_: read my suggestion in full--quit compiz NOT restart it; try several other video players out there (there are four or five others) and then come back--five seconds is not enough time to do all that
<_Casey_> shr1k3 is it front mic boost?
<oboy03> bazhang: im only using the software sources, and whatever ubuntu recommends for update
<_Casey_> or is that the mic port on the front?
<_Casey_> its a built in micfrophone
<shr1k3> _Casey_: are you in Volume Control?
<_Casey_> yes i am
<oboy03> now i have broken gimp and python package
<dcraven-> Is there a console equivalent to 'update-manager -d'?
<bazhang> oboy03: you might want to try another mirror--see if it is on the server side where you are--mind posting your sources list? (not here but to pastebin)
<_Casey_> hda intel, alsa mixer
<shr1k3> _Casey_: for me I have a "Microphone" column
<deva_> bazhang: VLC media player and Mplayer both dont play any video file. Even if i play a music file in Mplayer ... the visualization isnt seen .... all i see is green and pink .. sometimes blue color.
<oboy03> bazhang: how do i do that again?
<shr1k3> _Casey_: it is defaulted to muted (red X at bottom)
<_Casey_> i have "headphone, pcm, front mic boost, line in boost"
<bazhang> deva install ubuntu-restricted-extras, then try totem and some of the other video players as well
<shr1k3> _Casey_: go to preferences and check on microphone
<_Casey_> "mic boost"?
<ToddEDM> hey guys, does anyone know what "Kernel panic - not syncing :attempted to kill init!" means??? ... my desktop does not want to boot up
<Jack_Sparrow> oboy03: HAve you installed much from outside official repos? it might not be a problem with the dl and it may be something else
<xmanxxxx> pci error cmd=0x157 status=0xc2b0
<SteveWrightNZ>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37), connection timed out  any hint ?
<_Casey_> would it be "mic boost"?
<shr1k3> _Casey_: my prefs shows microphone and microphone capture
<bazhang> oboy03: couple of ways; you can either paste it to pastebin (see the !paste command in /msg ubotu paste) or install pastebinit and cat the list to there
<xmanxxxx> what is this on my new ubuntu server instalation
<Soludra> I have a laptop with a touchpad and "touch-scrollwheel" thing, is it possible to prevent the touchwheel from switching me to another workspace?
<xmanxxxx> what is this on my new ubuntu server instalation???
<deva_> bazhang: I am using the totem media player. Can you tell me how to install ubuntu-restricted-extras? sorry for the inconvenience
<xmanxxxx> pci error cmd=0x157 status=0xc2b0
<oboy03> nothing from outside official repo
<Casey> ugh. highlights >:/
<_Casey_> i see "capture"
<xmanxxxx> ??/
<oboy03> ok
<shr1k3> _Casey_: should be also just microphone above microphone capture
<oboy03> but i have to fix broken packages first
<Che-Anarc> How to search / find software in depo via command line?
<bazhang> deva sudo apt-get install package name (assuming you have the first four software repositories enabled in synaptic)
<Scunizi> xmanxxxx, you might try /join #ubuntu-server
<shr1k3> _Casey_: probably enable them all and experiment a bit
<Dex-Freudii> what is ubuntu-studio?
<_Casey_> ima try
<deva_> yes i do have :) thanks
<dcraven-> Che-Anarc, try apt-cache search
<oboy03> bazhang: i am downloading from main server BTW
<shr1k3> Dex-Freudii: multimedia editing/creation flavor of Ubuntu
<bazhang> oboy03: not doubting you--just in order to tell you to use another mirror--you might want to choose another one that is faster and see if that works, thus ruling out the mirror issue
<oboy03> ok
<ubuntu> Is there a way to get HFS+ support in Linux, specifically read/write to a Mac OS X drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> oboy03: 8beabb8c48f2877e54817b554c92beac   is the md5sum
<mikeaz> Is there a way to get HFS+ support in Linux, specifically read/write to a Mac OS X drive?
<_Casey_> is there an app to test the mic
<bazhang> does gparted do hfs+?
<oboy03> Jack_Sparrow: what is that?
<Che-Anarc> I'm trying ot figure out if there is anyway I can get my touch screen working... can anyone help?
<shr1k3> _Casey_: like sound recorder
<Soludra> I have a laptop with a touchpad and "touch-scrollwheel" thing, is it possible to prevent the touchwheel from switching me to another workspace?
<_Casey_> yeah, anything
<Jack_Sparrow> oboy03: It is the checksum of a good copy of gimp
<spudraticq> che is it a toughbook
<Che-Anarc> All I know is that its a USB Touchscreen panel from Fujitsu... on a panasonic laptop.
<djtls> hey
<Dex-Freudii> Soludra, which ubuntu are you using?
<Che-Anarc> Stylus CF-T1
<djtls> i have a quick question
<spudraticq> toughbook what model
<bazhang> heh
<garou> Experimenting done. After the reboot I discovered that everything is working, though a /etc/init.d/networking restart wasn't enough to do that before the reboot. I also discovered that installing Ubuntu fragged my Debian installation. What is this, the next Windows??
<shr1k3> _Casey_: Sound Recorder, under Applications  | Sound and Video
<djtls> for some reason  my tite bar has dissappeared
<amanda> I'm trying to fire up thunderbird from a terminal in my wife's x session.  I get ...cannot open display:...  I used to be able to do this fine in Cent and fedora, why not the Ub?
<Soludra> Dex-Freudii: Gutsy
<djtls> how can i get my title bar back
<djtls> ?
<Dex-Freudii> Soludra, beryl? compiz?
<Soludra> Compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> garou: Ubuntu has nothing to do with your debian install going bad
<dominion> My ekiga suddenly has problems. I can't make outbound calls now. I get "security check failed" errors. It worked last night and no changes have been made
<Dr_willis> djtls,  titlebars and window decoration for all programs? Compiz or similer crashed..
<djtls> can anyone help me please
<Dex-Freudii> Soludra, it's a compiz setting
<Dr_willis> djtls,  try alt-f2 and run 'metacity --replace'
<Dex-Freudii> Soludra, change it
<deva_> bazhang: The installation is complete ... what do i do now ?
<lee__> alright, good evening friends
<Soludra> ah, k
<bazhang> djtis you deleted the main panel? put in a new one
<Che-Anarc> spudraticq   yes it is a toughbook CF-T1
<bazhang> deva try the video again
<_Casey_> isnt recording
<garou> Jack_Sparrow: It'd be a _BIG_ coincidence if it "just happened" in synchronicity.
<spudraticq> http://biobug.org/toughbook/  this site is for linux on a toughbook don't know if it will help che
<Che-Anarc> thanks
<deva_> didnt work :(
<amanda> I'm sure it has something to do with my wife owning the terminal, but how do I get around this?
<djtls> dr_willis i will try it now
<bazhang> garou comparing ubuntu to ##windows will not get people rushing to help you around here
<deva_> should i restart the computer once again?
<Jack_Sparrow> garou: If you have a question, please ask, but dont go spreading FUD in here
<bazhang> deva what file are you trying to play?
<Soludra> Dex-Freudii: Not sure where to change it, I'm looking with no luck
<deva_> it is a .divx file
<dominion> My ekiga suddenly has problems. I can't make outbound calls now. I get "security check failed" errors. It worked last night and no changes have been made
<bazhang> deca and that is the one file that will not play? or is all your video files?
<spudraticq> garou did you find out how to keep the card on after shut down?
<IdleOne> need some help with sis191 ethernet controller. got it working using this how-to http://www.howtoforge.com/creating-the-sis191-gigabit-ethernet-driver-on-linux-2.6 internet connection now works but I can only navigate to www.google.com and my gmail account. makes surfing the net a little difficult. doing a search in google returns links but cant connect to any links. any help would be appreciated with this
<deva_> all my video files bazhang
<garou> Sorry if I hurt your feelings, but the facts remain.
<deva_> is it possible to send a screenshot ? so that u can see how it looks :p
<bazhang> deva what other formats, and this is with the compiz still off?
<ForgetYouNot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IdleOne> bazhang, btw thanks for the link to that how to the other day :)
<Jack_Sparrow> garou: This is not a discussion room...  Please take it offtopic
<spudraticq> who me lol i'm noy hurt lol
<bazhang> IdleOne: you set now? nice work!
<garou> spudraticq: No. As I said, after reboot it *just*worked*.
<deva_> no i guess it started again
<IdleOne> bazhang, partialy
<Jack_Sparrow> garou: I see no facts just your opinion and disruption
<spudraticq> ah good
<Dex-Freudii> Soludra, SYstem/Preferences/Advanced desktop settings
<IdleOne> bazhang, need some help with sis191 ethernet controller. got it working using this how-to http://www.howtoforge.com/creating-the-sis191-gigabit-ethernet-driver-on-linux-2.6 internet connection now works but I can only navigate to www.google.com and my gmail account. makes surfing the net a little difficult. doing a search in google returns links but cant connect to any links. any help would be appreciated with this
<lee__> i'm trying to play dvd's on my ubuntu and have gone through the message board guidance and it didn't fix my issues.  i have tried a number of things and the dvd will abruptly stop playing after i get to the title menu.  it will play through the previews but nothing beyond that.  any recomendations?
<deva_> i just typed compiz --replace
<bazhang> IdleOne: what else is not working? we need the main helper in this channel back ;]
<deva_> give me a second
<deva_> ill brb
<IdleOne> bazhang, :)
 * IdleOne is no where near the main helper
<bazhang> deva my mistake--try metacity --replace in the alt-f2 window
<korte1975> buy a new dvd drive
<Dex-Freudii> Soludra, i don't remember exactly where but it is in that Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<bazhang> IdleOne: check the irclogs--you are up there near the top ;]
<IdleOne> I am ?
<Soludra> Dex-Freudii: Right, I'm looking around in there and I can't find the setting.
<IdleOne> well in any case not here for the recognition. just want to do what I can for Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: If you enter an ip address into the browser do you get that website.. it might be dns issue
<bazhang> hmm might it be a proxy issue IdleOne? or is this direct connection? what about DNS?
<deva_> bazhang: I did metacity --replace
<plasticman_> http://rlock.eu/warlock/coolio/
<bazhang> deva try the video again--not just the divx one by the way
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, havent tried. in windows now so would need to reboot to test. bazhang not a proxy issue I dont use proxy
<bazhang> IdleOne: I think Jack_Sparrow may be on to something ;]
<IdleOne> let me reboot to ubuntu and I'll be back on from another machine in a few. bazhang yeah I think Jack_Sparrow is also
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: Time for dinner.. thanks for helping
<lee__> i'm trying to play dvd's on my ubuntu and have gone through the message board guidance and it didn't fix my issues.  i have tried a number of things and the dvd will abruptly stop playing after i get to the title menu.  it will play through the previews but nothing beyond that.  any recomendations?
<wease|> hello folks
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: at your service sir ;]
<rodrigo_>  /systeminfo
<deva_> bazhang: i tried .mkv .divx .mp4 .avi - and none of em work ... same as before ... only sound
<rodrigo_> : /systeminfo
<bazhang> deva what about inserting a legitimate dvd? does that play?
<lilg111111> does anybody know how to install avant window navigator
<Dex-Freudii> Soludra, I'm looking for it
<spudraticq> lee have you tried google I read something on your dvd problem while i was trying to fix my problem a few days ago worth a shot
<dark-knight> Can anyone point me somewhere that explains how to properly install gnome themes and icons
<deva_> let me check
<bazhang> lilg111111: you need to enable their repo and install from there--tuxfamily.org iirc
<rodrigo_> : /systeminfo
<rodrigo_> :/systeminfo
<bazhang> rodrigo_: do you have an actual question or are you just spamming?
<lilg111111> bazhang: can you install it from synaptic
<rodrigo_> não
<bazhang> lilg111111: first enable their repo then yes
<deva_> bazhang: same with the dvd
<lee__> i'll look into it spudraticq, thanks
<zoe> lee__, example
<bazhang> deva go to www.medibuntu.org and install the dvd playback ability then try the dvd again
<spudraticq> best I can do barly hanging in there myself
<oboy04> E: gcalctool: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2 <--- what does this mean?
<rodrigo_>  /QB ON
<spudraticq> thats it right there lee
<bazhang> rodrigo_: best stop now ;]
<Dex-Freudii> Soludra, Viewport Switcher/Actions/Desktop-based Viewport Switching/Move Next or Move Prev
<Shaun2222> is there a command line tool for managing service to start on boot
<nickrud> nathan64: how'd it go?
<Soludra> Dex-Freudii: Aha, it worked. Thanks!
<Shaun2222> other that update-rc.d looking for something a bit more user friendly for customers
<nickrud> Shaun2222: update-rc.d
<lufis> Is there some way to read PDFs in Firefox without Adobe bloat?
<nickrud> Shaun2222: rcconf
<IdleOne> bazhang using ip does not connect to site either
<Shaun2222> nickrud: rcconf is in 7.10?
<nickrud> lufis: evince reads them, it comes by default
<nickrud> Shaun2222: yes
<penehoff> got a question if someone feels like answering?
<lufis> nickrud: In firefox?
<Shaun2222> what provides it?
<nickrud> lufis: pops up (preferred by me, anyway)
<IdleOne> !ask | penehoff
<ubotu> penehoff: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nickrud> Shaun2222: rrconf is the package name
<me> I feel stupid, but why did my Gutsy installation CD use LILO instead of Grub?
<nickrud> Shaun2222: erm, rcconf that is
<IdleOne> me impossible. where did you get the cd?
<Shaun2222> apt-get install rcconf says no package name
<ToddEDM> should the live CD work even if i have no hard drive in?(or its screwed up)
<me> IdleOne: I downloaded the Kubuntu 7.10 Alternate install CD from the official torrent
<Odd-rationale> ToddEDM: It should still work
<nickrud> !gutsysources | Shaun2222 (you don't have universe enabled)
<ubotu> Shaun2222 (you don't have universe enabled): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<IdleOne> me #kubuntu but I believe kubuntu use grub default and not lilo
<me> IdleOne: I asked there, no response...and it's not a K/u issue, we're talking base installer
<penehoff> ok i just bought my new dell laptop with ubuntu installed on it and i am trying to download and install mplayer but it stops and says i need dependecies installed first? so my question isnt their a program that you can install that autodetects and installs dependecies?
<astralsin> how do you reset the password used in a samba connection?
<astralsin> penehoff: use the package manager
<oboy04> .
<mehmet> i'm trying to install deluge but this is what it is happening
<nickrud> penehoff: if you use apt-get or synaptic it'll pull in the dependencies
<mehmet> mehmet@mehmet-laptop:~$ apt-get install deluge-torrent
<mehmet> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Shaun2222> what....
<mehmet> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<oboy04> .
<Shaun2222> i have 3 sources...
<astralsin> mehmet: put sudo in front of that
<nickrud> mehmet: close synaptic
<Shaun2222> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main restricted, deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted, and deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-updates main restricted
<nickrud> Shaun2222: you need universe, do the above to set up things correctly
<astralsin> nickrud: that's not the problem, he's not running it with sudo
<mehmet> thanks astralsin i forgot sudo
<nickrud> astralsin: ah, didn't read fully
<Shaun2222> nickrud: is that thing telling me how to do it via a gui or somthing...
<nickrud> Shaun2222: yes.
<Shaun2222> only the CLI sorry....
<Odd-rationale> Shaun2222: Edit your sources.list
<Shaun2222> Odd-rationale: and change/add what
<nickrud> Shaun2222: then look for the lines ending in universe, and uncomment them. Also, add the word multiverse there at the end of those lines
<Odd-rationale> Shaun2222: The entries for universe and multiuniverse should already be there, just comment them out.
<Shaun2222> my sources.list is small, what i shows you above is all it has...
<Shaun2222> nothing commended out
<bazhang> IdleOne: is this a home connection? not a university or work or what not
<nickrud> Shaun2222: a sec, I'll put up a complete set
<Shaun2222> k
<Shaun2222> this install was done with debootstrap so it's minimal
<Odd-rationale> nickrud: Thanks! (I;m not running ubuntu atm)
<dark-knight> Can anyone point me somewhere that explains how to properly install gnome themes and icons, I can get the themes to work but when I drag and drop it looses the last one installed
<Shaun2222> this sources.list i just grabed from examples in /usr/share
<mikeaz> I need to get HFS+ write support. Can anyone help me in my noble quest?
<riznarf> can someone tell me how to download beryl please?
<_Casey_> i need webcam support for flash ;x
<Odd-rationale> !beryl | riznarf
<ubotu> riznarf: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<penehoff> what if the package thingy doesnt have the dependecies i need
<astralsin> beryl is outdated, compiz fusion is the latest, greatest thing
<_Casey_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<riznarf> ah, thanks everyone, its been a while
<bazhang> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ksnipz> was wondering can the live cd access ntfs partitions?
<bazhang> see above dark-knight
<Odd-rationale> ksnipz: Yes.
<Odd-rationale> g2g
<_Casey_> is there webcam support for flash and linux?
<mikeaz> az
<nickrud> Shaun2222: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55666/  I'm using a local mirror, you can adapt them to us.archive if you like
<penehoff> !libsvgal1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libsvgal1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ksnipz> 0dd-rationale - thanks
<IdleOne> bazhang home connection
<_Casey_> yes, no?
<bazhang> IdleOne: the google you are seeing may be in the cache--try searching for something really unusual and see if is still connects
<dark-knight> were would i normal place gnome icones?
<xzased> How can I check and open ports ?
<penehoff> ok does anyone know of the program that works along side apt-get to install dependecies automatically?
<Shaun2222> nickrud: thats a huge ass list of sources
<bazhang> dark-knight: scroll up for my last message to you
<IdleOne> bazhang have tried many different sites. can connect to gmail. this is on a fresh install
<nickrud> Shaun2222: they could be consolidated into about 6-8 lines, but this is how ubuntu releases them
<_Casey_> try "m.gmail.com
<_Casey_> "
<_Casey_> it may be mobile, but it should work
<nickrud> Shaun2222: and they are all from ubuntu, no third party
<IdleOne> _Casey_ m.gmail.com works
<_Casey_> you are welcome
<_Casey_> its used for mobile phones ;x
<_Oz_> having some network issues
<markgreene> Hey guys. I am running a fresh install of Ubuntu 7.10 with advanced graphics selected from my Apperence options. Where do I do things like enabling the cube and disabling the wobbly windows?
<_Oz_> from ubuntu machine #1, can't get into files of ubuntu machine #2
<_Oz_> what am I doing wrong?
<IdleOne> _Casey_ that is great but what about the rest of the internet? cant connect to it
<bazhang> ccsm markgreene
<INOSHU> Hihi^^
<_Casey_> not at all?
<umdoistres> a error message "C compiler cannot create executables", what i do ?
<Shaun2222> rcconf isnt showing me many services...
<Shaun2222> only 4
<nickrud> markgreene: install compizconfig-settings-manager , and it'll be sys->prefs->advanced desktop settings
<Flannel> !doesntwork | _Oz_
<ubotu> _Oz_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dark-knight> Bazhang Thanks didn't see the post
<_Oz_> sorry.
<IdleOne> _Casey_ nope
<_Oz_> let me try again.
<Flannel> umdoistres: What are you trying to compile?
<_Casey_> are you connected via a lan cable?
<markgreene> bazhang: What is ccsm?
<_Oz_> I have two ubuntu machines.
<_Casey_> or wireless
<bazhang> !who | _Casey_
<ubotu> _Casey_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<umdoistres> i trying to install a program..
<_Oz_> Both have folders named "Ubuntu Shared" on the desktop.
<Casey> WOW
<Casey> I HATE HIGHLGIHTS.
<_Casey_> !tab
<bazhang> !ccsm | markgreene
<_Oz_> Both can see each others' shared folders.
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ubotu> markgreene: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<IdleOne> _Casey_ yes.
<Flannel> !enter | _Oz_
<ubotu> _Oz_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_Oz_> But I cannot copy files from one to the other.
<markgreene> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mikeaz> I need to get HFS+ write support in Linux. Can anyone help me in my noble quest?
<_Oz_> Sorry, Flannel.  Old habit.  I try not to, but it's hard.
<bazhang> hehe
<_Casey_> <tab>IdleOne which one is it
 * INOSHU farts
<INOSHU> So anyway
<Flannel> _Oz_: It takes a while, no worries.  Just a reminder
<ksnipz> anyone know where i can get the official torrent?
<Flannel> umdoistres: Is it not in the repositories?
<bazhang> mikeaz: does gparted support that?
<_Oz_> Yeah, I'm usually reminded every time.  :)  I will get there eventually.
<IdleOne> _Casey_ wired
<INOSHU> I have a few questions... 1) Is it possible to install as a dual boot with an existing windows? Is a seperate partition needed?
<Flannel> INOSHU: yes, and yes.
<_Oz_> Inoshy: you certainly can.
<mikeaz> bazhang: i don't know. my gparted doesn't even start up because i don't have a floppy drive. isn't that silly?
<_Oz_> a separate partition is necessary.
<bazhang> INOSHU: yes and yes
<INOSHU> 2) Network printer sharing. Compatible with other windows sytems on the network?
<INOSHU> like, if the printer's on my computer, that is
<Flannel> umdoistres: Alright, well, build-essential is the package you need to be able to compile.  But make sure you actually need to compile, before going through all that work
<_Casey_> IdleOne: No internet websites work?
<umdoistres> Flannel: what ?..
<umdoistres> ops, sorry..
<Dr_willis> mikeaz,  ive seen fdisk and other tools scan for partitions, and can get hung on the floppy. normally theres a dont scan for foppy option they got.
<IdleOne> _Casey_ nothing but google
<Dr_willis> bye all
<Flannel> umdoistres: What program are you trying to install?
<bazhang> mikeaz: floppy? this is cd based--you should test on the gparted live cd or the parted magic (cant recall the name) www.distrowatch.com latest you can check there
<_Casey_> IdleOne: Thats weird, what internet Service are you using?
<umdoistres> Flannel: LiVES
<IdleOne> _Casey_ verizon
<LeChacal> i have to reinstall and i am look for all the packages that I installed not just ever package that is installed is there away to do that? So that when i reinstall i can put the ones i want back.
<bazhang> INOSHU: no guarantees what printer
<Casey> wow this is annoying
<bazhang> dpkg -l LeChacal
<INOSHU> Brother DCP-330C
<Flannel> umdoistres: Alright, well, whatever that is.  It doesn't appear to be in the repository, so yeah.  Install the "build-essential" package, and you'll be ready to go
<mtendencias_suic> hola como stan
<nickrud> !clone | LeChacal
<ubotu> LeChacal: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<INOSHU> it's a multifunction, scanner + printer +copier. I don't need the scanning to work over the network though
<Flannel> !es | mtendencias_suic
<ubotu> mtendencias_suic: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<_Casey_> IdleOne: ill figure it out in a second
<umdoistres> Flannel: i didn't understand.. what you meand with "build-essential" ?
<umdoistres> *mean
<Shaun2222> update-rc.d is there a way for it to give me output about which services are starting at which runlevels?
<INOSHU> 3) Best place to find drivers?
<Flannel> umdoistres: You need to install the package called "build-essential", that'll get you everything you need (except specific libraries) to compile
<bazhang> !hcl
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bazhang> see above INOSHU
<INOSHU> ah ok
<INOSHU> thanks ^^
<umdoistres> Flannel: oh, and, and.. where i found this ?
<Flannel> umdoistres: In the repositories.  `sudo apt-get install build-essential`
<nickrud> Shaun2222: if you didn't care for rcconf, you might try sysv-rc-conf or sysvconfig
<Shaun2222> ahh, much better!
<nickrud> Shaun2222: and for future ref, ubuntu doesn't really differentiate between runlevels a la redhat
<mtendencias_suic> disculpen tengo el ubuntu ultimate pero no puedo descargar actualizaciones ¿por q?
<Shaun2222> oh
<IdleOne> mtendencias_suic /join #ubuntu-es por favor
<olskolirc> im back
<mtendencias_suic> porfavor
<cfedde> How do I teach firefox to just start a new session each time. Rather than prompting?
<mtendencias_suic> plis
<INOSHU> So, if I can get my wireless network connection up and running(so I can get internets), I can set up the rest of the drivers after installing, right?
<Jamesinator> Help, I'm at the end of my rope! All my USB devices have stopped working now and I can't use any input devices but my keyboard.
<INOSHU> Is there any others I need to download prior to install?
<olskolirc> can someone help me get my ubuntu to know that I have a hauppauge wintv pvr 150 card now?  I can't get tv.
<LeChacal> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<olskolirc> !hauppauge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hauppauge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<putnum> INOSHU: yes get connected first
<Jamesinator> !mythbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<simps> !wireless | INOSHU
<putnum> then update your system
<ubotu> INOSHU: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<olskolirc> !wintv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wintv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<simps> !ndiswrapper | INOSHU
<Jamesinator> !tuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuner - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<simps> !ndiswrapper | INOSHU
<nickrud> olskolirc: try  /msg ubotu factoid
<simps> stupid bot :(
<simps> !ndiswrapper | INOSHU
<mtendencias_suic> mmmm
<ubotu> INOSHU: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<simps> oh, gives the same thing ;x
<putnum> is it true that ubuntu does not have any services that are internet facing turned on by default?
<IdleOne> *ubotu responds: stupid user :P
<mtendencias_suic> mmmmm
<INOSHU> haha, more than enough info... I'm just asking, the system install plus the wireless network driver... that's all i need to get started, right? i can download the other drivers once i'm actually running it?
<Flannel> putnum: It used to be, yes.  On more recent versions, avahi is internet facing.
<simps> IdleOne :P
<putnum> what is avahi?
<nickrud> !avahi
<Flannel> putnum: Its a service discovery thing
<pangpan> HI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<putnum> ohhh
<putnum> man ubuntu rocks
<IdleOne> bazhang seems _Casey_ has left me hanging here :/
<putnum> thats cool
<Flannel> putnum: and actually, I dont know exactly if its on by default, or if it asks you if you want to enable it.  I haven't installed a version that has avahi yet.
<putnum> i see ok
<putnum> cool
<IdleOne> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<simps> i don't get it ;x
<mtendencias_suic> nadie me ayudo grasias
<bazhang> IdleOne: he got annoyed at the highlights? haha--I'm going to have to bolt for a couple of hours as well will be back later though
<putnum> how can i get ubuntu to automatically launch and run one of my vms?
<abrocadabro> is there a program that will automatically create init scripts?
<IdleOne> bazhang ok thanks. if you think of anything leave me a msg.
<pangpan> DCC SEND LOLOLOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLR4L 0 0 0
<umdoistres> Flannel: oh! thanks
<putnum> after logging on
<olskolirc> can someone help me get my ubuntu to know that I have a hauppauge wintv pvr 150 card now?  I can't get tv.
<bazhang> IdleOne: will do ;]
<INOSHU> gr. NZ internet is SLOW. :(
<INOSHU> AH yes, another question... M4A audio. How compatible?
<INOSHU> or would I be better converting it to MP3? (OGG is not practical for me, because I often share with others)
<olskolirc> when I start mythtv-setup - it brings me two useless config pages.  where is the tv?  I can't even set up hardware or nothing just the sql database
<olskolirc> which it can't find
<Shaun2222> Whats runlevel S suppose to mean in sysv-rc-conf
<james__> INOSHU:  M4A playlists will work provided you have the right codec.
<co_gHokiLzZ_____> Lagi_Final
<Starnestommy> Shaun2222: startup, I think
<INOSHU> Alright ^^
<profoak> if anyone can help me with installing vmware, message me on aim, "plasmaperson08"
<putnum> profoak: whats the issue?
<umdoistres> Flannel: now shows a message "no package gtk+-2.0 found"
<corporeal> anyone here use NIS/ypbind?
<profoak> I have alot of issues, i did sudo apt-get install vmware but i got to a screen with their disclaimer and stuff and couldn't get it to go anywhere, so i tried to use this guide    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server and when i put in the first line to get it, it says it cant find the package, nor the one amd64 user need, i tried to get both
<Shaun2222> whats ubuntu's equiv to /etc/inittab
<putnum> are you running a 64 bit ver of ubuntu?
<profoak> no, a regular 32bit
<demonspork>  When I select My Ubuntu Gutsy install from the boot menu, it says "Failed to mount selected partition" even though the partition mounts fine via IFS in windows and in my Feisty install. I have made no changes to the boot options/loaders since the last successful boot of the system, which was yesterday.
<putnum> or the i386?
<putnum> ok
<demonspork>  Whenever I log in to my Ubuntu Feisty install, it loads the desktop and promptly the display crashes and I am back at the login screen. It still does this when I use the failsafe login, extra info: running c-f and kiba-dock. When the system first boots, It takes longer to finish loading whatever causes the crash so I have had time to hit Alt+f2 and type "metacity --replace" but even loading a different wm didn't fix the problem.
<profoak> i386
<putnum> just go download the tar file from vmware.com
<profoak> i have it
<putnum> ok what happens when you run sudo vmware-install.pl?
<olskolirc> my xawtv never loads.  can someone help me with that?
<profoak> i get a command not found
<james__> demonspork: you've probably got an Xorg config problem. Have you tried google?
<umdoistres> now shows a message "no package gtk+-2.0 found", what i do ?
<putnum> you first have to go into the dir that you extracted it
<putnum> should be vmware-server-distrib
<jrib> umdoistres: what are you trying to do?
<umdoistres> jrib: install a program
<profoak>  i get bash: vmware-install.pl: command not found
<profoak>  and its in the right dir
<jrib> umdoistres: what program -- be specific
<umdoistres> jrib: LiVES
<jrib> !compile > umdoistres (read the private message from ubotu)
<demonspork> james__, It used to boot successfully, but I made a clean gutsy install and then one day I booted into feisty again to try to find a command in the console history and this problem occured.
<putnum> do you see the file when you do a ls?
<jrib> umdoistres: you need to install the dependencies.  Look for a package with "lib" "gtk" "2.0" and "dev" in its name
<putnum> might also try sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<profoak> i do see the file, ill try the second thing
<umdoistres> jrib: i search in system, or internet ?
<Katanova> hello
<putnum> ok
<markgreene> Hey guys. I'm trying to add a workspace to my ubuntu 7.10 install. I added it so that I have 2 rows and 2 columns by right clicking on my workspace switcher and going to preferences. The problems that compiz still only sees two workspaces and so when I turn on rotate cube it's a cube with 2 sides. What am I missing?
<profoak> its asking me what dir i want to install the binary files in?
<jrib> umdoistres: do you know about APT?
<Katanova> Can anyone here help me with some problems with the latest live cd?
<umdoistres> jrib: APT ?
<james__> demonspork: so you have gutsy installed alongside feisty?
<demonspork> yes
<putnum> ok hit enter on all the defaults
<demonspork> and XP, and Vista and used to have a slackware, but I deleted it
<jrib> umdoistres: APT, you use commands like apt-get, or aptitude or GUIs like synaptic or Add/Remove to install things
<jrib> !apt > umdoistres (read the private message from ubotu)
<Katanova> I'm having problems booting into the live cd >>
<profoak> is there anything i shoudln't put default on?
<komputer10> wenda
<umdoistres> jrib: oh, i use apt-get to install a build-essentials
<putnum> nope
<jrib> umdoistres: yes, see the page ubotu gave you to search for the terms I said.  If you have questions let me know
<umdoistres> jrib: ok, thanks
<james__> demonspork: Personally I wouldn't bother with feisty and stay with gutsy but if that's what you want. what exactly did you do before you rebooted into gutsy?
<blackest> anyone good with scanners i can get it working but only as root
<james__> demonspork: i.e. did you edit /etc/fstab in any way?
<Alangara> anyone know a good shoutcasting program for linux? (cant get internet DJ Console to connect)
<Wasney_> Anyone have experience running compiz on a Xpress 200m graphics card?
<bshosey> leave
<profoak> do i just go and register for the serial number?
<Katanova> so noone can help me with booting into the live cd???
<badkitty> Whats up folks
<badkitty> Katanova Just tell uswhat the problems is and we'll see if we can help
<james__> Katanova: what's your problem?
<Starnestommy> Katanova: what kind of problems are you having with it?
<putnum> yep
<putnum> thats it
<Katanova> sure, i can get to the selection screen, but once i try to boot it it comes up with a black screen and stops sending messages to mi monitor
<profoak> is it the registration on their website for the download?
<Katanova> i tryed gfx save mode and my intergraded
<Starnestommy> Katanova: hif F6 and replace "quiet splash" with "nosplash"
<Thurin1> Katanova: Download the alternative install CD
<profoak> nevermind found it
<Katanova> running ~3500+ 64bit with 3.5gb ddr2 800 and 8600gt
<Thurin1> Some older monitors video cards have problems with recent Xorg's.
<Katanova> nosplash, ok i'll try that now
<Wasney_> I have Compiz Fusion Installed and runnable, but no effects do anything...I am running a laptop with a Xpress 200m integrated card...anyone want to help
<Starnestommy> and I think the amd64 edition's usplash is a bit broken
<DG19075> I'm looking for a copy of the Aurora-GTK2 engine, Synaptic doesn't seem to have it...
<badkitty> Katanova: Some systems are having that same trouble, for installing try the alternate install
<Katanova> the OEM install?
<badkitty> Wasney_: They dont do anything??
<blackest> katanova  the text based install
<badkitty> Katanova: No not OEM, text based
<Wasney_> badkitty: nothing...its as if they are all dissabled...no cube effects or anything...not even wobbly windows
<Katanova> lol theres an option for that lol if i'ld seen that i wound have used it
<badkitty> Wasney_: Is it beryl or compiz fusion, and is it running?
<blackest> katanova there are two at least install cds
<Katanova> install with driver update cd ic
<eshaase> anyone know of a way to run a webserver just for localhost (and not to the outside world)?
<Sir_Sid> does the amarok package for ubuntu come with dcop compiled in it?
<Wasney_> badkitty: its coompiz fusion, and it runs...I can open the "Advanced Desktop Effects Setting" in system>pref and everything
<blackest> different versions graphical textbased and 64bit
<demon_spork> james__, no, someone on google said that panel transparency was the cause of their problem. They fixed it by logging into KDE and using xnest to log into the damaged gnome session, which worked for some reason, and change their settings. If I run a vncserver from that system and login from another machine, would the panel on the vnc session use the same config as the panel on the local login?
<blackest> plus ppc ect...
<Katanova> Where do i donwload the driver update cd?
<Stoffer> looking for an opinion:  I couldn't get my external ntfs usb hard drive working in ubuntu because of a policy issue or something, so I just converted it to fat32.  That was a good idea right?  No serious drawbacks to a fat32 filesystem over ntfs?
<blackest> katanova is your system prebuilt? from a shop you might want to google your pc make and model and gutsy
<Katanova> na i made it
<badkitty> Wasney_: But you are sure that compiz is running? I think you can get into the setting manager even if it is not running
<Sir_Sid> does the amarok package for ubuntu come with dcop compiled in it?
<Wasney_> badkitty: how can I make sure it is ruuning? Is there a command to check?
<badkitty> Wasney_: There is a compiz channel, and they would really know more things specific to compiz
<y_o_u> eshaase: iptables i would think
<blackest> how about the graphics card  what have you got
<Wasney_> badkitty: could you tell me how to get in the channel?
<mon^rch> evening all, I am still looking for a way to have a program (evince) open maximized every time it's invoked. As it stands... 100% of the time the window border is a different size and position every time it's opened.
<demon_spork> Wasney_, press alt+f2, then type "compiz --replace" to start compiz
<Katanova> 8600 GT 256mb
<badkitty> Wasney_: Off hand Im not sure .. as far as the channel hold on.. i think its #compiz-fusion
<badkitty> Wasney_: Ill check
<demon_spork> Wasney_, type /join #compiz-fusion in the chat box
<demon_spork> for help with c-f
<profoak> putnam- so i should be able to run it now?
<badkitty> Wasney_: type /join #compiz-fusion
<Tazbobu> Trying to associate ctrl-alt-del with gnome-system-monitor.. I tried the commands listed online but it isn't working.. any other way to change it?
<Wasney_> thanks badkitty and demon_spork...I will head over there and see what I can do :D
<blackest> yeah well i think going for the alternate install disk will be the easiest option
<badkitty> demon_spork: Haha beat me
<demon_spork> lol
<Katanova> lol i downloaded the cd... so all i got is 64-bit
<Katanova> where to download the other install disk?
<blackest> your not running a seagate drive 40 or 20 gig
<badkitty> Katanova: You might want to download the 32 bit version of gutsy
<Jangari> Katanova: i think you want x86 version
<blackest> the same page katanova
<badkitty> Katanova: Agree with Jangari
<Jangari> or whatever it's called
<Katanova> sure ok, i'll try 32bit
<badkitty> Katanova: TRUST me . its a good idea
<Katanova> ok ty then
<Jangari> badkitty: is it called x86? or i86 or something like that?
<Sir_Sid> does the amarok package for ubuntu come with dcop compiled in it?
 * nickrud wonders why anyone would trust a bad kitty
 * Jangari grins sheepishly
<badkitty> Jangari: Yeah x86
<Katanova> well i'll try that now, cya
<mon^rch> evening all, I am still looking for a way to have a program (evince) open maximized every time it's invoked. As it stands... 100% of the time the window border is a different size and position every time it's opened.
<Jangari> mon^rch: that'd be good, what would also be good is it you could specify 'open in desktop ...'
<bcardarella> I can play WMV video just fine but the audio does not play. I have VLC installed but still no audio. I'm sure there is an answer in the forums but I can't seem to find it... does anybody have a thought?
<Jangari> i had the problem recently of windows opening too high, with the toolbars above the limit of the screen, but that appears to have sorted itself out
<badkitty> bcardarella: Do you have the media codecs installed?
<mon^rch> Jangari: "open in desktop"?
<badkitty> bcardarella: I don't know how to troubleshoot sound, but I would check to make sure you have the codecs downloaded
<Jangari> no mon^rch, i mean specifically 'open in workspace 3' (not desktop)
<bcardarella> badkitty: I tried to install w32codecs but those don't exist in repo anymore... is there another package? (other than what attempts to install automatically)
<chaosrl> just recently, my scroll wheel will change my virtual desktop when the mouse is over the desktop. is there any way to disable this? i'm running compiz-fusion and AWN, if that helps
<badkitty> bcardarella: You have to add the medibuntu repo
<MFen> when i'm using multiple workspaces, how do i make my application buttons in the taskbar appear on all workspaces?
<rsa_md5> suddenly my ntfs partitions are not being mounted automatically on startup, and even if i mount them manually from the command line, they don't appear in the GUI
<bcardarella> badkitty: ah, okay. I'll look for that
<bcardarella> badkitty: thanks
<Jangari> hang on, aren't the restricted plugins included in the normal repos?
<nickrud> MFen: #compiz-fusion has the best compiz help
<BagelMaster> Can someone tlate this for me?  "I had trouble mounting this too, but it turns out it is actually a binary installer (not an image). just make it executable (chmod 744 or something) and run the bin."
<badkitty> bcardarella: I would install ubuntu-restricted-extras as well
<Jangari> and don't they include the windows codecs?
<MFen> i have compiz turned off, i'm not talking about compiz
<Jangari> yeah,t that's the one, restricted extras
<nickrud> Jangari: no
<nickrud> MFen: sorry, wrong guy
<badkitty> hey nickrud
<MFen> nickrud: no worries.
<nickrud> chaosrl: try #compiz-fusion , they know best about compiz
<witepa> BagelMaster
<nickrud> badkitty: ah, you finally noticed. I made fun of you earlier ;)
<BagelMaster> Witepa
<badkitty> nickrud: Oh yah? I didn't notice
<Jangari> MFen: i think i had that issue a while ago, and i think it is to do with compiz, or, the included 'desktop effects'
<badkitty> nickrud: what did u say
<bcardarella> badkitty: I'm think I already have that repo
<mon^rch> hmm, okay... where do I change the default application for opening different filetypes?
<gringochapin> Newbie question, is there anything particular I need to do to get smbmount to work beyond just sudo apt-get install smbfs?
<nickrud> MFen: right click the dots next to the task bar, preferences
<Jangari> mon^rch: system > prefs > preferred applications
<MFen> nickrud: so awesome are you.
<nickrud> badkitty: something along the lines of 'who'd trust a bad kitty' when you said trust me :)
<MFen> thanks!
<gringochapin> I am trying to mount a buffalo terastation, and its not working, even though I can use smbclient -L and see it.
<badkitty> bcardarella: Nah, if you did it would have installed the codecs .. unless you are putting it in wrong or dont have the key
<badkitty> nickrud: haha
<astyler> Ok, quick question.  I'm trying to switch to ubuntu from windows for the first time.  Every time I try to "check disk for errors" or "intall or start ubuntu", my monitor loses signal and nothing is displayed.  I'm using an 8800gt with two dvi ports.  Any ideas how to get this installed?
<nickrud> weak, I know but I'm known for poor humor
<blackest> mon^rch nano /usr/share/evince/evince-properties.glade
<astyler> While I see nothing I can hear the CD spinning for a few minutes on error check
<badkitty> nickrud: Great, now that guy is going to stick with his 64 bit disc and that makes more work for the rest of us lol
<Jangari> oh, sorry MFen, i evidently thought you were referring to something else
<BagelMaster> Can someone translate* this for me?  "I had trouble mounting this too, but it turns out it is actually a binary installer (not an image). just make it executable (chmod 744 or something) and run the bin."
<MFen> i just succesfully installed hardy on my macbook pro. if anyone wants to know how to fix their macbook pro, ask me now while the pain is still fresh in my memory
<mon^rch> blackest: tyvm!
<MFen> Jangari: np.
<nickrud> badkitty: once he's set up for firefox and media, everything else is peachy keen
<Jangari> MFen: the only way to fix an apple machine is to get a refund
<badkitty> nickrud: Is that the saying? .. I thought it was peachy king
<INOSHU> <Jangari> MFen: the only way to fix an apple machine is to get a refund
<INOSHU> WIN!
<MFen> Jangari: goodness no.  the hardware is lovely
<nickrud> BagelMaster:  chmod u+x  /path/to/binaryinstaller &&  /path/to/binaryinstaller
<bcardarella> badkitty: no good, still no audio.. oh well
<MFen> i just don't like the OS much
<Jangari> mm, okay then
<BagelMaster> Nickrud, thank you
<travisat> I like my hardware better then apple stuff :)
<nickrud> badkitty: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=peachy+keen
<badkitty> bcardarella: You said it works for other media? The audio
<Jangari> except for apple's contempt for openness of hardware
<bcardarella> badkitty: yeah, I can play mp3
<Jangari> 'must be apple bits-and-pieces'
<umdoistres> jrib: show that the aplication apt can be found in the packages "sun java6 jdk".. what i do ?
<badkitty> nickrud: Well Ill be a monkeys uncle.. wait lemme see if thats right
<badkitty> bcardarella: Were you able to install the w32codecs?
<nickrud> astyler: get the alternate text install cd, your card needs drivers that aren't on the live cd
<bcardarella> badkitty: yeap
<tyler_d> where can I get a better sources.list?
<L3ttuc3> is it possible to have two different two different keymaps on at the same time - say for example, i've got a laptop with a regular US qwerty keyboard, and I've hooked up an Apple keyboard ('Apple' keymap)?
<badkitty> I dont remember what ubuntu-restricted0extras has in it.. did you try that?
<nickrud> !gutsysources | tyler_d
<ubotu> tyler_d: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<BagelMaster> Nickrud: All I get is "bash: /home/dan/MAPLESOFT.Maple.v11.0.Linux-AGAiN: is a directory"
<nickrud> BagelMaster: did you do some kind of extraction on the thing you downloaded?
<bcardarella> badkitty: yeah, I installed that package. Earlier I thought you were referring to the restricted repo...
<BagelMaster> Nope, it came in the separate 5mb pieces PIECE.r1, PIECE.r2, PIECE.r3...
<BagelMaster> and so on
<badkitty> bcardarella: hmmm.. perhaps its the media itself?
<nickrud> BagelMaster: oh, why oh why would it come in pieces that small?
<tators> what is the opposite command of tail -n 50
<mon^rch> blackest: pardon me, but in that particular file do I change GTK_WIN_POS_NONE to GTK_WIN_POS_MAX (or something)
<tators> err tail n -50
<Pici> tators: head -n 50
<nickrud> tators:  head -n 50
<tators> u sure?
<tators> k thx
<bcardarella> badkitty: maybe. It's just a video from IGN that I wanted to watch.
<BagelMaster> Nickrud: No clue, in Windoze I could just make it into an .iso and mount/burn, but I don't know how to in Linux
<chaosrl> nickrud: thanks, i found what i was looking for in there :P (belated answer xD)
<badkitty> BagelMaster: There is a great program to mount images
<nickrud> BagelMaster: I have no clue about the format it comes in.
<astyler> nickrud: thanks!
<badkitty> BagelMaster: Look into gmount-iso
<astyler> i'll give that a try
<BagelMaster> Badkitty: I first need to compile the pieces into an image to mount
<badkitty> BagelMaster: There are also nautilus scripts you can use to do this also.. although I haven't had luck with that one yet..
<badkitty> BagelMaster: Part files?
<BagelMaster> Yes
<BagelMaster> Badkitty :^
<Katanova> well 32 bit showed the loading screen at least :p
<badkitty> BagelMaster: Tried googleing it?
<INOSHU> I tried googleing your mom?
<badkitty> Katanova: You have a quick connection dont you
<frank23> BagelMaster: is there not an executable to run in that directory?
<Katanova> lol na, i got the disk of mi mate
<badkitty> Katanova: oh cool
<umdoistres> jrib: show that the aplication apt can be found in the packages "sun java6 jdk".. what i do ?
<BagelMaster> Frank23 Badkitty: File extensions are all .rXX, one .rar, one .nfo file
<Jangari> <Katanova> well 32 bit showed the loading screen at least :p
<Katanova> but it gets to local boot and then like dose nothing >>
<Jangari> past tense? did something else go wrong?
<Jangari> ah
<frank23> BagelMaster: install unrar-nonfree  package and run unrar x file.rar
<Katanova> lol so any ideas :p
<badkitty> BagelMaster: Right I see.. Yah it should be able to be run then and it should self compile.. Atleast thats how it works in winblows
<nickrud> Katanova: hit the enter key, do you see a login?
<Katanova> no
<nickrud> Katanova: alt-f2 , do you see a login?
<Katanova> i hit enter and it come up with a new line :p
<badkitty> BagelMaster: What did you say the other files were? You said something about a binary??
<Katanova> i press F2 and it come up with some code for f2, but didnt try alt f2
<Katanova> should i go try alt f2 now?
<BagelMaster> Badkitty: That was just some vague instructions on the original place of download
<nickrud> Katanova: yes, if you can see a login then you are installed but your video is not set up right for gui
<cfedde> is there a trivial dns server for a small home network?  I'd rather not run bind if I don't have to.
<frank23> BagelMaster: sorry the packege is just unrar
<badkitty> BagelMaster: I haven't used parted rar files in linux but in windows you just start the first .rar and all the parts self extract and make on big file
<kaoticsnow> quick question what package do I need to install VNC in ubuntu server, I dont want a gui from the console But I wana set it up so I can VNC into the server and get a desktop (for serving the net at work)
<kaoticsnow> serfing the net that is
<Katanova> well then ok. brb :)
<BagelMaster> Frank23 Badkitty:  Ahh, I unrar'd the one .rar file
<demon_spork>  When I select My Ubuntu Gutsy install from the boot menu, it says "Failed to mount selected partition" even though the partition mounts fine via IFS in windows and in my Feisty install. I have made no changes to the boot options/loaders since the last successful boot of the system, which was yesterday.
<badkitty> BagelMaster: Did that work 4 u
<BagelMaster> Frank23 Badkitty:  And got a linuxinstaller.bin
<Jangari> kaoticsnow: ubuntu comes pre-built with a vnc viewes
<Jangari> viewer
<badkitty> BagelMaster: Ok so lets say you run the .bin file?
<badkitty> BagelMaster: Or I think you can also click on the icon to run it too from nautilus?
<BagelMaster> Badkitty: Nautilus?
<Jangari> surfing the net via vnc? how horrible
<Jangari> BagelMaster: nautilus is the file browser
<BagelMaster> Jangari Badkitty: Oh, wow, never knew that!
<BagelMaster> Badkitty: I'm pretty sure it's compiling the parts
<badkitty> BagelMaster: The file browser.. from what ive gathered thats what it is
<y_o_u> could someone please tell me how the heck i can ping google.com from 7.10, but not browse to it in firefox?
<badkitty> BagelMaster: Great
<Jangari> i didn't either until a little while ago
<badkitty> y_o_u: Hmm.. running any proxies?
<BagelMaster> Badkitty: Using a PIII doesn't mean it's going to work fat thought :/
<y_o_u> but be able to browse to it in a windows 2000 vm running in 7.10? while having ipv6 turned off?
<Jangari> I kept asking if there was a command to 'open' the working directory in a filebrowser, turns out it's just "nautilus /directory"
<y_o_u> badkitty: no proxies, but good thought
<y_o_u> just wierd stuff
<BagelMaster> Badkitty: Argh, it tried to open it in gedit
<kaoticsnow> Jangari: thanks
<Jangari> found it, kaoticsnow?
<badkitty> y_o_u: Hmmm its got to be a setting in firefox... This situation happened to me in windows (imagine that) I could ping a site, but not find it in the browser. WHen I returned to default settings everything worked
<roshan> according to the book i'm reading, it says that if u use dh -h . in a directory it will tell u the partition. however, with the directory /sys it shows the partition as /sys. However that does not exits, can someone explain why it shows that.
<badkitty> y_o_u: Maybe you can try reset to defaul your settings
<nickrud> y_o_u: are you using bridged networking in the vm, so it provides it's own dns?  check /etc/resolv.conf  in linux, that's usually the culprit for your symtoms
<umdoistres> whats that message when i try to search a apt ? "the aplication apt can be foun in this packages sun java-jdk" something like this..
<badkitty> y_o_u: this is a vm?
<y_o_u> nickrud: i thought the same, unfortunately, its correct (and its resolving great at the cli)
<Flannel> roshan: if you type "mount" you'll see all sorts of non-physical partitions that are mounted.  Theyre various things used by the OS (ones a ramdisk for the kernel, etc)
<nickrud> umdoistres: are you translating the error message? Where are you seeing it?
<y_o_u> badkitty: default settings in firefox you mean? and its a win2k vmware image, running in 7.10, from disk
<frank23> roshan: more properly, they're filesystems
<DoYouKnow> Any fixes yet for that exploit? I read somewhere that the fix is already in the live source trees for hardy
<Scunizi> What's the channel for Evolution? won't be needed if anyone here can tell me how to forward a message and actually have it include the original attachment.
<badkitty> y_o_u: Yeah that is what I meant.. just a long shot from things Ive seen in windz
<roshan> flannel: ah, thx, it did not know that non-physical partitions were called file systems. greatly appreciate it
<Meshezabeel> Johnny_5 is alive
<Jangari> #evolution ?
<Jangari> probably not
<Jangari> in fact i doubt it has its own chan
<Jangari> use thunderbird instead
<nickrud> Scunizi:   irc.gnome.org , #evolution I think
<Scunizi> Jangari, it is but I forgot which server.. not freenode.
<Jangari> ah
<Scunizi> nickrud, thanks.. I forgot the server..
<y_o_u> badkitty: worth a shot, thanks for the go
<Jangari> does anyone know how to get my laptop switching off the speakers when headphones are plugged in?
<nickrud> umdoistres:  what are you doing when you see that error?
<Meshezabeel> Jangari, do you have a different set of headphones you could try?
<frank23> roshan: no the filesystems are what's mounted. either virtual ones or physical ones (that are on a partition)
<Jangari> i do, hold on, but i doubt it's the headphones, as the same headphones worked well under windows,
<frank23> Jangari: try playing the the switches in the sound mixer
<umdoistres> nickrud: oh.. i forget, but thanks for the atention..
<Jack_Sparrow> Jangari: Some laptops dont use a physical switch from the pin when the headphones go in to kill the speakers they do it with software..  not sure how to fix it though
<frank23> Jangari: there might be a switch that disables speakers when headphones are plugged in
<Jangari> i think it's software, since the same laptop under windows used to disable the speakers like i wanted
<roshan> roshan: ah, tyvm frank. that clears up a lot.
<roshan> arghh
<Jangari> but there ain't nothing in prefs > sound
<roshan> frank: ah, tvm frank. that clears up a lot
<Hammer89> Jangari: I have the same problem... still haven't figured out a fix for it
<Jangari> mm
<frank23> Jangari: did you look in the sound mixer app? the one with the different channels (Master, PCM...)
<thinman1189> !tor
<ubotu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<Jangari> surely some geek could come up with a bugfix
<frank23> Jangari: in KDE it's KMix not sure about gnome
<Hammer89> Jangari: out of curiosity... what laptop are you using?
<Meshezabeel> Jangari, you are probably correct, if it works under windows then it should work under linux. I've had headphones in the past that didn't work properly and the sound would play through both the headphones and speakers.
<Jangari> hp... um....
<Jangari> hp "compaq" nc6220
<Jangari> work machine
<Hammer89> Jangari: hmm... not the same as mine then
<Jangari> frank23: i can't find that app
<Jangari> should i have it by default?
<kaoticsnow> Jangari: ubuntu server should havce a VNC server by default you said?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jangari: Please dont use enter for punctuation hitting enter every three or four words get annoying
<Meshezabeel> Hammer89, what laptop you using?
<Jangari> on reflection kaoticsnow, i don't know about ubuntu server, but ubuntu desktop has it in internet > terminal server client
<siriusnova> Hello
<Hammer89> Meshezabeel: Toshiba satellite A135-s2386
<frank23> Jangari: I don't know I don't run gnome. But there must be some program you can use to try the sound switches. Or just use alsamixer in the terminal directly
<Jangari> sorry Jack_Sparrow, i'll be good in future
<kaoticsnow> yea I have Server installed no GUI by defalut all command line,
<siriusnova> can anyone point me in the right direction to set up a fully encrypted File System under Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon
<Katanova> got little more progress :D
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<siriusnova> that isn't such a PITA
<siriusnova> :(
<thinman1189> does anyone know where I can find a tor/privoxy/ff/gaim/thunderbird/xchat/azureus guide for 7.10? !tor only gives for 6.10 and 7.04
<Hammer89> Jangari: one thing I haven't tried yet that I hope to try... is to run a Ubuntu 8.04 alpha LiveCD to see if sound works on it
<CaptainMorgan> not getting a decent answer... and ubuntu folks tend to be smart- plus still all started around the evolution of pidgin:  is yahoo only allowed to talk to yahoo? (IM's), running multiple machines, multiple clients and it appears AIM users can't communicate with known yahoo users. The yahoo users say I'm offline, and I say the yahoo users are offline.. is there some incompatibility issue going on? Ive tested Trillian, AIM, and
<CaptainMorgan>  Pidgin, on more than four machines- what might be the problem?
<kaoticsnow> What packages need to be installed for VNC server to operate? I dont want a GUI at the local system just the Ability to VNC to a GUI.
<Meshezabeel> Hammer89, Jangari see if this helps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/116310
<mneptok> Jangari: are you comfortable in a terminal?
<Katanova> this time it say (in gui) low gfx mode and i pressed continue and it went back to where i was before @ the loacl boot scripts, so i press alt f2 and came up with the console... i know nothing about the linux console lol
<Jangari> mneptok: more or less
<nickrud> Katanova:  what video card do you have?
<Katanova> 8600 GT
<Katanova> ASUS
<Hammer89> Meshezabeel: I'll try that
<Meshezabeel> Hammer89, Jangari but try alsamixer and see if it works first
<nickrud> Katanova: a sec, I want to check someting
<Katanova> ok :)
<bastid_raZor> CaptainMorgan; from my understanding you can't cross talk IM's .. pidgin allows you to have only 1 application that handles them all. that doesn't mean if you have yahoo you can talk to someone on aim via a yahoo account
<ahave> where is a good place to go for support for wifi-radar ... I am getting error messages on startup
<pppoe_dude> how can i backup firefox's stored passwords?
<mneptok> Jangari: please open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and add the following bit to the end (do not include the quotes) - options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<Hammer89> Meshezabeel: you're referring to the fix fracav68 wrote, right?
<mneptok> Jangari: that should all be on one line
<mneptok> pppoe_dude: tar up ~/.mozilla
<pppoe_dude> mneptok, ah it's in there?
<mneptok> pppoe_dude: aye
<pppoe_dude> sweet
<thinman1189> does anyone know where I can find a tor/privoxy/ff/gaim/thunderbird/xchat/azureus guide for 7.10? !tor only gives for 6.10 and 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor: I agree
<Meshezabeel> Hammer89, yes, look at his last post, looks like he didn't do the first post properly
<JJNova> Hi. I was hoping someone could tell me how to remove all the packages included with a dummy package. For instance, I installed lde-core , and would now like to remove everything that was installed with kde-core , but just removing kde-core only removes the dummy package.
<Hammer89> Meshezabeel: Okay
<Jangari> i'll try that now, mneptok
<kaoticsnow> what packages need to be installed to run VNC server on Ubuntu server? I dont want a gui at the local system, just the ability to VNC to a gui
<Keiyentai> Hello. I have a quick quesrion
<Meshezabeel> Hammer89, and I'm just guessing here, I am not an expert or anything, just found something that may or may not help
<Keiyentai> qestion^
<Keiyentai> Does the latest version of Ubuntu work with ATi HD Series vidcards?
<Hammer89> Meshezabeel: it's worth a shot... I never use sound on linux because of the headphone issue, anyway
<joey_> i need to install gstreamer plugins for my audio.  How do i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<badkitty> joey_: That was for you
<Meshezabeel> Hammer89, good luck :)
<Jangari> does that edit warrant a restart, mneptok?
<thinman1189> jjnove how have you tried removing the packages? in terminal or synaptic?
<nomopofomo> i'm having a problem with screen resolution. for some reason it won't let me switch to 1680x1050 when i could before..............
<ahave> where is a good place to go for support for wifi-radar ... I am getting error messages on startup
<badkitty> joey_: The ubuntu-restricted-extras has the g-streamer plugin
<thinman1189> jjnova how have you tried removing the packages? in terminal or synaptic?*
<Keiyentai> I know Ubuntu works with the X1K series. Though when I have tried other distro's it doesent seem to like the HD
<joey_> badkitty: so what exactly do i do?
<Hammer89> Meshezabeel: hmmmm... they just released new alsa drivers...
<ere4si> kaoticsnow, try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<JJNova> thinman1189, I have tried #sudo apt-get remove kde-core -purge
<nickrud> Katanova: the best howto I found is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2791480 , you can do this at the console
<badkitty> joey_: Go to a terminal and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<JJNova> thinman1189, All that does is remove the dummy package though
<kaoticsnow> ere4si: Thanks@
<ere4si> k
<Benzin> t
<jay-oh-en> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<thinman1189> jjova : try searching the packages in synaptic and see if the other packages show up.
<thinman1189> jjnova : try searching the packages in synaptic and see if the other packages show up.
<Meshezabeel> Hammer89, maybe this problem has been fixed in the new ones, worth a shot
<mneptok> Jangari: aye, or an alsa restart
<Benzin> So quiet.
<Jangari> how can i restart alsa?
<mneptok> Jangari: restart is easier. unloading all the alsa related modules is tiresome.
<mon^rch> bye all
<Sir_Sid> does the amarok package for ubuntu come with dcop compiled in it?
<Jangari> mm, alright then, i'll give it a crack
<mneptok> Jangari: via con headphones ;)
<nickrud> mneptok: that is a classic of understatement
<Meshezabeel> Hammer89, looks like on that site I gave you, that the -with-cards=hda-intel is important. So if the new alsa is compiled with this option by default it might be okay.
 * mneptok bows
<Hammer89> Meshezabeel: I'll try it
<Jack_Sparrow> !hdaintel
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<zippytech> any one here know hard drive space
<Benzin> So whats so good about ubuntu that should make me change from my windows based computer?
<mneptok> Benzin: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Benzin> ok
<Keiyentai> Will the latest version of Ubuntu work with ATi HD2600 cards? I am just wondering cuase a couple other distros (Sayabon, Mint) dont seem to like it and I don't want to waste a CD.
<queuetue> Hi.  Is there a clean way to temporarily switch the system compiler to gcc 3.4, then switch it back after a compile is done?
<nickrud> Keiyentai: not properly. You'll want to wait for hardy
<CaptainMorgan> bastid_raZor, that's confusing, because Trillian supposedly can handle this
<mneptok> Keiyentai: ATI *anything* is a crapshoot on Linux
<Keiyentai> urg.
<Keiyentai> Cause I want to dual boot.
<zippytech> i have a full hard drive and been looking for days to find out why it is full
<mneptok> Keiyentai: yeah. *thanks* ATI.
<CaptainMorgan> at least it could bastid_raZor at one point it did, I'm 110% sure of it
 * nickrud runs ati, and agrees, reluctantly
<Keiyentai> I don't care if I can't have Beryl I just want to be able to boot it.
<Keiyentai> Sayabon dies and Mint for some odd reason thinks my CPU is a Centrino >_> but work in VM
<zippytech> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<zippytech> /dev/sda2              19G   17G  456M  98% /
<mneptok> Keiyentai: oh, that'll work fine. the 3D acceleration is the sticky bit.
<zippytech> varrun                505M  468K  505M   1% /var/run
<zippytech> varlock               505M     0  505M   0% /var/lock
<zippytech> udev                  505M  100K  505M   1% /dev
<zippytech> devshm                505M     0  505M   0% /dev/shm
<FloodBot3> zippytech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compwiz18> poor guy.
<Keiyentai> As long as I can boot I will be happy.
<sileni> if i want another person to login to my computer through ssh , what do i have to do
<sileni> im willing to give root pw and so on
<Keiyentai> I just don't wana make a coaster CD.
<Meshezabeel> Keiyentai, what happened when you booted with those other systems?
<Keiyentai> Know what I mean?
<mneptok> Keiyentai: AFAIK you could even use the horrendous VESA driver
<compwiz18> um, Keiyentai how new is that card?
<Keiyentai> With Sayabon it wont start up X and complains about the Driver. IN Mint..for some reason it thinks my CPU is a Centrino and then Fatal Errors
<Smegzo1> My sources.list appears to be broken.  Its full of    "# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:"     What should I do?
<Keiyentai> It's a VisonTek HD2600 so newish
<Keiyentai> less then a year old
<nickrud> Keiyentai: and after you get it running with vesa, you can use http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide to install a better one, but it'll only be good until the next kernel upgrade. You have to repeat it then
<mneptok> Keiyentai: do you already own this card?
<Keiyentai> yes I do
<mneptok> munh.
<Keiyentai> I am in Windows right now
<Meshezabeel> wow, I've never even heard of VisonTek!
<compwiz18> Keiyentai: so it's an ati chipset, so fglrx should support it, is my thinking
<nickrud> !gutsysources | Smegzo1
<ubotu> Smegzo1: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<Keiyentai> VisionTek mybad
<mneptok> Jangari: any love?
<Keiyentai> ok.
<Jangari> mneptok: still no good i'm afraid. Is it relevant that there's a very small reset-style hole next to my headphones jack?
<thinman1189> does anyone know where I can find a tor/privoxy/ff/gaim/thunderbird/xchat/azureus guide for 7.10? !tor only gives for 6.10 and 7.04
<bastid_raZor> CaptainMorgan; i have used trillian in the past and no it too is just like pidgin.. all IM's in one bundled application that could NOT cross talk .. you had to have an account for each IM in order to talk to others
<Keiyentai> Is there a DVD edition of 7.10 or just CD
<compwiz18> Keiyentai: if the card is less then 4 months old, though, it may not be recognized by ubuntu gutsy because it would be newer then fglrx drivers
<mneptok> Jangari: try changing that line you added to read "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-hp" (no quotes).
<CaptainMorgan> ok, thanks bastid_raZor
<badkitty> Pretty sure there is a dvd version
<compwiz18> Keiyentai: there is a dvd edition, it's trickier to find though
<compwiz18> Keiyentai: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/
<Keiyentai> the card is about 6 or so months at least
<nickrud> compwiz18: make that 7 or 8 months, that's how old the gutsy driver is
<mneptok> Keiyentai: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<Jangari> I'll know next time i restart I guess, otherwise, that page that Hammer89 suggested looks like it has a fix
<zach382> Hello, I am running 7.10 and after the latest kernel update, I can't access my tty consoles anymore.
<zach382> Can someone help me get them back?
<INOSHU> This channel needs less serious, moar nigger jokes and moms
 * nickrud waits
<astyler> k
<astyler> shazam!
<nickrud> 22 seconds, acceptable :)
<astyler> in his defense...
<astyler> hmmm
<astyler> i got nothin
<slackon> who knows anything about wireless . Madwifi? ..
<joey_> still there badkitty?
<Katanova> :o
<badkitty> joey_: yeah
<joey_> my sound's still not working
<slackon> .
<joey_> any ideas?
<Keiyentai> well thank you for the links and all. hopefully I can run Vesa
<AdamNess> org
<badkitty> joey_: Nah cant think of any at the moment
<Keiyentai> I have a nice 60GB I am using for Linux
<zach382> Does anyone know anything about virtual consoles (ctrl alt f1,f2...)? and how to fix a flashing underscore?
<sileni> anyone got the bcm943611 card to work with ubuntu ?
<demonspork>  When I select My Ubuntu Gutsy install from the boot menu, it says "Failed to mount selected partition" even though the partition mounts fine via IFS in windows and in my Feisty install. I have made no changes to the boot options/loaders since the last successful boot of the system, which was yesterday.
<JJNova> Ha.
<JJNova> I fixed it. COmpletely removed Kubuntu.
<tonarp> where can i download ubuntu
<JJNova> sudo apt-get remove kcontrol kdebase-bin kdebase-data kdebase-kio-plugins kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a kdesktop kfind kicker konqueror konsole kwin libkonq4 arts kappfinder kate kde-core kdebase kdelibs kdepasswd kdeprint khelpcenter klipper kmenuedit konqueror-nsplugins kpager kpersonalizer ksmserver ksplash ksysguard ksysguardd ktip poster psutils
<tritium> tonarp: from the website: www.ubuntu.com
<tonarp> ok
<bastid_raZor> tonarp; http://releases.ubuntu.com
<sendero> server irc-evolution.org
<Hammer89> why am I getting permissions errors when I try to configure/make a program from source in my /usr/src/ directory? (I ran it using sudo...)
<cr4z3d> does ubuntu 7.10 use udev or hotplug for usb?
<Starnestommy> cr4z3d: I think udev
<DanaG> Odd.... even using the same .sf2 file, Timidity and my Audigy sound different.
<DanaG> Any ideas of how to fix it?
<tonarp> how many disk do i need to burn ubuntu?
<DanaG> I want Timidity to sound as good as the Audigy on MIDI.
<DanaG> .... even if it means high CPU usage.
<Starnestommy> tonarp: just one
<Jack_Sparrow> tonarp: one
<tonarp> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> tonarp: Please burn at a slow speed
<tonarp> why
<DanaG> 4x is good.
<thinman1189> does anyone know where I can find a tor/privoxy/ff/gaim/thunderbird/xchat/azureus guide for 7.10? !tor only gives for 6.10 and 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> tonarp: Some machines dont handle the high speed burns
<Starnestommy> tonarp: higher speeds cause more errors
<DanaG> The slower you burn (until you reach too slow), the better (more 'crisply', you could say) it burns.
<Jack_Sparrow> tonarp: I have a couple of Dells that refuse to use cd's that are burned fast
<DanaG> But don't go too slow -- I tried one at 1x or 2x and it was worse than a 4x or 8x.
<Jack_Sparrow> 4 or 8 is fine
<tonarp> ok thanks for your advice
<Jack_Sparrow> tonarp: if you have trouble, there are some command line options you can use to get around hardware issues
<ere4si> thinman1189, google search gave this as one result - http://faqf1.net.nz/index.php?title=Tor_On_Ubuntu_Gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> Another earthquake milkshake,,,   southern calif.. sorry for the OT but it was a good one
<thinman1189> thanks ere4si, I'll check it out tomorrow. good night.
<r3n0c> hi, i was having a slight issue, when i boot my desktop has 2 cd drive icons
<r3n0c> and in my computer:/// there is a CD-RW drive, followed by another icon which is the cd name, then the normal filesystem icon
<DanaG> Anybody here use Timidity?
<ere4si> thinman1189, just type in   tor in gutsy
<r3n0c> i could get the extra icon off my desktop by removing all volume icons on desktop
<r3n0c> but now i have this extra one in computer:///
<r3n0c> anybody here know how it could happen?
<thinman1189> thanks ere4si, I had been searching tor and privoxy in gutsy and the privoxy was throwing it off, even though prvioxy is included in most tor guides :'(
<ere4si> k thinman1189
<r3n0c> anybody know why this would happen: i ejected a disk, but it is still listed as being in the comp
<r3n0c> but when i click on it it doesn't have any data
<LoRez> how can I keep feisty from attempting to bring up my wireless interface on eth1?
<dbmoodb> set it as eth2
<dbmoodb> but does it really matter lorez
<LoRez> uh, yeah, I'd like it to stop turning the damn thing back on.
<r3n0c> anybody? i have an extra cd icon... after i eject
<xopey> r3n0c: how are you ejecting
<xopey> has anyone else had problems with java applications hanging in ubuntu on load
<r3n0c> right click, eject on the cd drive
<r3n0c> after i did that there is still an extra icon which is named the cd
<r3n0c> if i put the disk back in, there are 2 icons on the desktop
<Katanova> eh
<xopey> hi Kata
<xopey> sry, Katanova
<ere4si> r3n0c, if you wait ten minutes is the icon still there?
<Katanova> guess it just dont like mi 8600 gt :p
<Rubin> r3n0c, look in /media and see if theres something in there that shouldnt be
<r3n0c> Rubin,  yea it is empty
<Biblio> hello. i need to communicate with mark shuttleworth. i have tried the contact adress at his blog, but it seems dead. is there anyone here who could provide some alternative one, or the one of someone who could in turn reach him?
<r3n0c> Rubin,  i was just wondering how i could get rid of the extra icon which now exists in my computer:/// and on my desktop
<Rubin> r3n0c, can you right click and delete it? maybe its leftover from some previous window manager
<ouellettesr> hello, if i wanted to create a tar.gz file would i do tar -czvf foo.tar.gz file.iso ?
<Rubin> r3n0c, my understanding is those icons come from whats in /media
<Rubin> ouellettesr, yes. but tarring a single file makes no sense
<r3n0c> Rubin,  yeah that is what i thought, but it says can't send to trash
<Rubin> r3n0c, hrm
<r3n0c> Rubin,  i have a CD-RW drive, 'WinXP' icon, and Filesystem icon
<r3n0c> the first and third were normal
<r3n0c> but 'winxp' (name of the disk) shouldn't be there anymore after it is ejected
<Rubin> r3n0c, look in your Desktop folder in your home directory
<nomopofomo> how do i change the resolution of the login screen?
<threefcata> hi, i'm trying to install XP after i installed ubuntu, but the XP says cannot write to MBR and stuck with..
<threefcata> what's wrong
<r3n0c> Rubin,  the desktop is empty, but it is set to show mounted volumes
<Rubin> nomopofomo, it should be the same resolution as after you log in, isnt it?
<ouellettesr> Rubin, you saying basically i cant make it any smaller?
<nomopofomo> Rubin, no.
<r3n0c> ( i could remove it in gconf-editor.... but then i don't know if i have a disk in there... and technecially there are still 2 icons)
<Rubin> r3n0c, tried restarting x?
<r3n0c> Rubin,  yea was gonna try that in a sec, gonna try to reinsert the disk first
<Rubin> ouellettesr, you can, i think, but its not easy
<DanaG> Gaack, Timidity playback is way uneven.
<nomopofomo> Rubin, is there any way I might be able to restore all settings related to graphics like when everything was first installed?
<r3n0c> Rubin,  yea brb, i'll try  a restart
<Rubin> r3n0c, or you could try killing and restarting nautilus
<mike_> can anyone tell me why gparted is taken so long to take to find my two 80gb drive
<mike_> s
<badkitty> threefcata: Install windows first then ubuntu.. make life easy
<Rubin> nomopofomo, not all, but those settings are stored in /etc/X11/xorg.conf so you can back that up and restore it
<threefcata> badkitty, then i had to go through a hell lot of configuration..
<r3n0c> Rubin,  yea a restart seems to have fixed it
<Katanova> so can anyone help with the 8600GT problem?
<dward526> theefcata ?
<Rubin> r3n0c, bug :/
<nomopofomo> Rubin, what about the login screen?
<badkitty> threefcata: waddayamean?
<Rubin> nomopofomo, some of it is in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf or local.conf
<threefcata> badkitty, i had been using this ubuntu for a while, and i did a fair amount of configuration, if i scrap it, i have to redo a lot..
<Rubin> threefcata, you shouldnt have to scrap it
<threefcata> Rubin, but i'm stuck with XP installation..
<badkitty> threefcata: Cant you back it up first? All I know is installing windows after ubuntu is a pita
<Rubin> threefcata, the install of xp fails?
<Rubin> its not that hard badkitty you just have to reinstall grub is all
<threefcata> badkitty, i can't find enough space now
<badkitty> Rubin: Oh yah. hmm
<Katanova> so noone can help with the 8600 GT problem :(
<threefcata> Rubin, yes, it failed
<Rubin> threefcata, iv never seen linux do anything to a disk that make xp refuse to install
<badkitty> threefcata: You gotta make sure you have enough space for xp
<Rubin> threefcata, maybe somethin else is goin on?
<Rubin> yeah. is there enough free space?
<Rubin> what exactly does it say?
<_coredump_> anyone here uses the internet dj console with gutsy 7.10?
<threefcata> Rubin, yeah, i guess the fact that i'm running the installation program from harddisk has something to do about it..
<threefcata> i made the NTFS where XP is going to be bootable and boot from there..
<threefcata> then ran winnt32.exe..
<puff> Anyone here running gutsy on a thinkpad t43p?
<threefcata> but it never get through the step where it is writing to MBR
<Katanova> so it copys all the files but not writes the MBR?
<Rubin> threefcata, ohhh
<dward526> threefcata:  why not a disk install?
<puff> threefcata: How big was the NTFS where XP is going to be?
<Rubin> threefcata, theres issues with linux making ntfs partitions. dont do that. just free up space and leave it unformatted
<Katanova> i maybe could like make the MBR with something else
<threefcata> puff, 10g
<threefcata> Rubin, so use XP to make a ntfs out from free space?
<Rubin> threefcata, yep
<Rubin> threefcata, or you can create the partition, but dont put a filesystem on it
<jetscreamer> Katanova: change stuff up to suit your box: http://linux.hfds.com/files/n-i.txt
<threefcata> dward526, i don't have a disk in hand, and i did the same last time with another laptop, i guess it won't be hard..
<Rubin> threefcata, but best to let xp do the whole thing its way
<puff> threefcata: Be advised, from what I'm told, that's just barely big enough.  Also, winxp doesn't have an explicit swap partition, so you'll have to watch and make sure you always have at least 1gb free in the XP partition.
<nomopofomo> Rubin, where can I find local.conf?
<Rubin> nomopofomo, /etc/gdm
<threefcata> puff, ok i will take note of that
<Katanova> jetscremer: lol how :p
<Katanova> do i edit a file on the disk or something?
<dward526> threefcata:  Rubin is right, do not create an ntfs partion with linux, let xp do that
<geekworx> hello people i'm running linux ubuntu 7.10 an i wants to install unrealircd can somebody help me how to install it? the irc server?
<geekworx> !ircd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<geekworx> !unrealircd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrealircd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<geekworx> !IRCd
<geekworx> LOL
<geekworx> !hybrid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hybrid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rubin> geekworx, this isnt the proper place for that really
<geekworx> damn :S
<geekworx> Rubin: where to go to help me with that?
<threefcata> Rubin, dward526 alright, thx guys, maybe getting a XP disk is the best solution
<Starnestommy> geekworx: I think unreal has its own support network on irc.unrealircd.org.  Since it's not part of ubuntu, we can't support it
<geekworx> ok
<neopsyche> hi what do i type to get old mouse working on xorg?
<Rubin> geekworx, check the unreal website for their irc channel maybe. or try searchirc.com
<neopsyche> Previously i typed something like dev/ttyS0
<geekworx> k
<geekworx> thx
<neopsyche> does anyone know the exact command?
<Rubin> plus unreal sucks :)
<Rubin> neopsyche, typed where?
<oboy03> why do i always have this gcalc tool error after installing?
<cdubya> I setup my wireless connection on this laptop (Compaq c751, Atheros AR5007) using instructions I found for using madwifi.....I can get around on my local network, but am unable to get out. Everytime I try to modify the nameserver, it defaults back to the original. Any ideas?
<neopsyche> inxorg .conf
<neopsyche> Rubin: in xorg
<neopsyche> Rubin The configuration file
<Rubin> cdubya, theres a setting for dhcpcd (in the conf file) to disable its overwriting of resolv.conf
<cdubya> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<olskolirc> i am having a problem with updating my repositories.  - when it gets to security, it fails, says repository is outdated
<Rubin> neopsyche, xorg.conf?
<olskolirc> what do I do?
<Ryu010> im running gos and i cant get bcm43xx to install can someone help me out?
<Rubin> olskolirc, check your repositories
<olskolirc> what am i supposed to look for Rubin
<olskolirc> they are still there
<ere4si> olskolirc, which ubuntu are you running
<Rubin> olskolirc, if you can get around on the commandline, look in /etc/apt/sources.list for a line or two with the wrong distribution name
<puff> What's the "super" button on a thinkpad keyboard?
<olskolirc> Gutsy
<Ryu010> im running gos and i cant get bcm43xx to install can someone help me out?
<olskolirc> ok
<flexgrip> Can someone tell me - in separate x screen setup (nvidia-settings) can I also bind a separate keyboard and mouse to each session?
<jetscreamer> i think mine says thinkpad, but no idea anyway
<Rubin> puff, i think you have to configure super on any modern keyboard
<Rubin> puff, ie, make it right alt or something
<cr4z3d> puff, should be the windows key
<Katanova> so how to boot into the live disk with an 8600GT?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ryu010: Please dont repeat.. what is gos...  fwcutter works for normal ubuntu just fine
<olskolirc> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<travisat> Katanova: hit F6 and delete quiet and splash
<puff> cr4z3d: I don't see a windows key on my thinkpad keyboard :-)
<nomopofomo> Every time I log out and log back in, my screen resolution resets to something much lower... :(
<badkitty> puff .. windows key??
<jhoon> g
<Jack_Sparrow> Katanova: Most likely need to force vesa mode from F6
<flexgrip> Can someone tell me - in separate x screen setup (nvidia-settings) can I also bind a separate keyboard and mouse to each session?
<jhoon> hi i leaning inglish
<Katanova> i did, it gets up to "Low gfx settings" so i press continue and it goes to console >>
<Katanova> how to do that jack?
<zcat[1]> does anyone sell a keyboard with a penguin key instead?
<puff> badkitty: ask cr4z3d
<Rubin> nomopofomo, how do you set it back?
<demon_spork> Oh my, I just watched the whole userlist of this chan scroll through my terminal
<demon_spork> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa mode 1024
<travisat> Katanova: hit F6 and delete quiet and splash
<travisat> oops wrong window
<olskolirc> here are my repositories in pastbin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55673/
<olskolirc> what is wrong with my repositories
<demon_spork> Whenever I try to do a graphical login, X just restarts after it starts to load the desktop. I don't know what to do
<nomopofomo> Rubin, in screens and graphics.
<Jack_Sparrow> Katanova: If you get to cli.. use the command I gave above
<Rubin> nomopofomo, try logging out and pressing ctrl-alt-backspace
<nomopofomo> BRB
<KingJerk> whois kingjerk
<nomopofomo> Rubin, what will that do btw?
<Rubin> nomopofomo, restart the x server
<threefcata> one more question, how to just make a partition but not put a file system on it?
<Rubin> i think rising and brenny just tried it :/
<threefcata> can i do it using gparted?
<uchiha_furuno> :-*
<Jack_Sparrow> KingJerk: Were you not already banned once today?
<Rubin> threefcata, best to just leave empty space.
<threefcata> ok
<olskolirc> all of my security repositories won't update
<Rubin> olskolirc, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin.ca
<Rubin> and what error do you get exactly?
<nomopofomo> Rubin, it always resets to 1280x768.........
<Rubin> nomopofomo, thats odd. try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf directly
<Rubin> nomopofomo, tbh i havnt really used the gui to do it
<nomopofomo> Rubin, in fact, I replaced the entire contents of the conf file with the contents of a file from 4 days ago when things were working fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> nomopofomo: Please check the v/h refresh rates on your monitor...  If they are wrong it will drop to the first res and v/h that work
<Katanova> i guess noone can help with the 8600GT problem them :p oh well
<Rubin> nomopofomo, yeah, what Jack_Sparrow said.
<jetscreamer> i did already
<mike_> hi all i have a drive that came out of a mac and now is a slave in my ubuntu machine, its name is Storage HD how would i go about formatting that, thanks alot
<nomopofomo> Jack_Sparrow, the refresh rate is set to something ridiculous like 73hz. Is that the problem?
<Katanova> yeah but u didnt tell me how to do that lol :p
<jetscreamer> read the link
<SupaFly> Hey are there bandwidth monitor tools for kubuntu? i just wana keep track of what i dl/ul each month, i need it pretty fast though :S
<Katanova> i'm new to ubuntu
<jetscreamer> http://linux.hfds.com/files/n-i.txt
<Rubin> Katanova, i dunno about anyone else, but i have no clue what a 8600GT even is and you havnt actually asked a usefull question.
<jetscreamer> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Katanova> sure
<Katanova> how to install drivers while its not even installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> nomopofomo: Certainly could be, but check the other two rates as well horizsync and vert refresh
<jetscreamer> you don't even have the card installed?
<Katanova> i cant even boot into the live disk so :S
<Katanova> no the os
<betHa> hy
<Jack_Sparrow> or the other way around..  getting way late here
<Rubin> Katanova, it wont boot?
<nomopofomo> Jack_Sparrow, where can I learn more about how to properly configure the conf file?
<Katanova> nop,
<Rubin> Katanova, try the alternate cd
<jetscreamer> actually, yes you can, but it's tricky. use the text installer
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<ubotu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<jetscreamer> 'alternate cd'
<Katanova> i'm running the 8600gt in vista right now...
<Katanova> where to download the alternate cd?
<Rubin> what makes you think its the video cards fault?
<jetscreamer> i'm running the 6600gt in debian myself
<SupaFly> Hey are there bandwidth monitor tools for kubuntu? i just wana keep track of what i dl/ul each month, i need it pretty fast though :S c'mon there must be SOMETHING!
<jetscreamer> i know it's the card, and not the cards fault
<Katanova> no i think drivers...
<jetscreamer> not supported
<Katanova> where can i download this other cd?
<jetscreamer> you can get the livecd to boot though, fyi
<jetscreamer> !alternate cd
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<jetscreamer> gah
<jetscreamer> how helpful
<Jack_Sparrow> Katanova:  f6 at start or install and try a couple of hese before the --    xmodule=vesa, vga=normal,  xdrvr=vesa,
<Katanova> lol good try
<Katanova> ok i will try that
<jetscreamer> Jack_Sparrow: setting xvrefresh and xhrefresh also helps.... and vga=normal sometimes too
<jetscreamer> oh you said that one
<Jack_Sparrow> Katanova: Your card is specifically noted as not supported in the nvidia wiki page
<Jordan_U> Is there any way to get a replacement power supply?
<Jordan_U> sorry, wrong channel
<Katanova> so your saying there is noway for it to work?
<jetscreamer> yes you go to microcenter and buy one
<jetscreamer> Jordan_U: they're on sale at microcenter
<tanlaan> hello everyone, I need help with my desktop. All of my icons *except for my CD/DVD icon which showed up because of I have a DVD in* have gone away, these icons were home and system icons. How can I get them back?
<jetscreamer> kata: no you're being told it will work given the proper instructions
<putnum> how can i use putty and view my linux desktop via the internet?
<jetscreamer> Katanova: ^^
<r3n0c> does somebody know what temp my cpu/mobo should run at since.... 47C for cpu and 42C for mobo seems way to high
<putnum> ssh right?
<Katanova> So i needa download the other disk then manualy install the drivers?
<jetscreamer> Katanova: might be easier just to use the other cd
<jetscreamer> basically
<Jack_Sparrow> Katanova: HAve you READ the wiki page for nvidia
<jetscreamer> heh
<Rubin> putnum, for the graphics you need VNC with or without putty
<jetscreamer> obvious answer
<jumbers> Hey guys, I ordered a Dell Inspiron notebook last night with Ubuntu preinstalled on it. What is going to be the easiest way to transfer everything from my current notebook to the new one?
<Katanova> the problem is, i cant find these other disks :p
<putnum> ok
<jetscreamer> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jetscreamer> there
<Katanova> ty
<DrDerek> I lost the game
<Rubin> jumbers, best thing i can tell you is to buy 300 gig ide disk, and an external usb enclosure. you can use it to transfer your files AND as a backup in case something happens.
<r3n0c> is 47C to high for my cpu temp? and 42C for my mobo?
<r3n0c> (when just idle)
<Rubin> jumbers, failing that, you can transfer your files to the new pc using scp
<jetscreamer> Katanova: i thought you had ubuntu installed and just wanted to get the card to work... my link was for that
<Rubin> jumbers, or winscp etc
<Katanova> ok ic now ty :D
<jetscreamer> Katanova: use it after :)
<jumbers> Rubin: What folders should I be backing up then?
<Katanova> :) will do
<olskolirc> here Rubin :-( http://pastebin.ca/900813
<putnum> is there a good howto for setting up vnc+putty to connect to ubuntu?
<Rubin> olskolirc, see how some say fiesty and some say gutsy? you cant do that unlessy ou know what your diong.
<demon_spork> how would I modify the Session list of programs without being able to get to the GUI?
<olskolirc> I didn't do that it is just like that :-(
<Rubin> olskolirc, basically, comment out line 33
<olskolirc> k
<do0zman> When i try to start ventrilo in wine the program stops responding how do i fix this?
<genii> putnum: If you want to run X over putty look instead at FreeNX
<genii> !freenx | putnum
<ubotu> putnum: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Rubin> or Xming, or vnc
<Jack_Sparrow> do0zman: Try #Winehq
<do0zman> save server?
<SupaFly> oh ffs, im getting very irate with kubuntu atm
<SupaFly> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<funnyfarm> Good evening gentlemen. I'm creating a new partition for Ubuntu. Should I do it in vista or from the LiveCD?
<putnum> ok thx
<Rubin> funnyfarm, the live cd is very advanced. it can even resize vista for you
<SupaFly> can someone please explain WTF this crap means, thanks http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55675/
<Jack_Sparrow> funnyfarm: Doesnt matter much.. I like the live gparted cd
<Rubin> funnyfarm, just make sure your have free space and run defrag a few times
<cr4z3d> i'm having trouble giving an attached usb device permission to the current user.. it seems to only give permission to root
<firefly1> Alacarte menu editor has crashed out of the blue I'm using gnewsense, http://pastebin.com/m367c2719
<olskolirc> sudo apt-get update hangs here: 99% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37)]
<funnyfarm> And what's the best format to make it with? FAT? NTFS?
<Jack_Sparrow> SupaFly: Please dont talk like that in here.  Please also give a description of the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> funnyfarm: for ubuntu   it needs ext3  or something other than ntfs or fat
<wilspit> buenas
<SupaFly> Jack_Sparrow i have a problem with a package, im not exactly a very tech person and i dont actually know what the problem is but here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55675/
<Rubin> SupaFly, it means you installed some package from (hopefully) some unknown source and it had a bug or problem and has broken your package management system
<SupaFly> its the stuff in the 'terminal'
<tanlaan> my home and system icons randomly disappeared from my desktop, I still have my DVD icon though. Any help?
<evanotten> I am not sure anyone can offer any help, but any ideas would be great.  Has anyone used $hit talker v1.2 on windows?  It is a text-to-speach customizeable soundboard and its ideal for prank calls.  Does Linux have anything similar aside from Festival?
<SupaFly> how do i fix the package management system?
<Rubin> SupaFly, if you have some patience, theres some complicated commandline stuff that can maybe get you out of it
<Jack_Sparrow> SupaFly: You do not need to be a techy person to understand how to be polite in a busy room, where you are asking for help
<SupaFly> ok, ill give it ago
<Rubin> lets go into pm
<SupaFly> ok ty
<nomopofomo> Jack_Sparrow, I've pastebin'd my xorg.conf file, would you look at it?
<erawfish> SupaFly: where is bandwithd from?
<Jack_Sparrow> universe
<olskolirc> all of my security repositories are screwed!
<SupaFly> its a debian sarge deb package
<nomopofomo> Anyways... http://pastebin.com/maf11474
<erawfish> SupaFly: duh!
<olskolirc> Rubin what does my pastbin mean?
<nomopofomo> I can't tell how to manually set my refresh rate.
<pawan> how to install drivers for canon ip1000 printer
<erawfish> !paste | olskolirc
<ubotu> olskolirc: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erawfish> !printing | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<notroot> I'm using an ubuntu vmware image under Windows XP, and I'm having trouble forwarding ports. I can access my ubuntu web server locally and I can connect to the internet, but I can't get traffic the server over the WAN
<olskolirc> I pasted at the pastebin
<erawfish> pawan: not all printers have working drivers. maybe try a "similar" model's driver
<pawan> what is similar to ip1000
<Rubin> olskolirc, it still does it after you commented out line 33 and did an apt-get update?
<olskolirc> here is my pastbin http://pastebin.ca/900813
<SupaFly> erawfish ?
<olskolirc> yes Rubin
<olskolirc> all of my security repositories hang
<olskolirc> failed failed failed
<Jack_Sparrow> nomopofomo: That looks horrid.. here is mine from my 6600  http://pastebin.com/d78483a57
<erawfish> SupaFly: instaling stuff from foreign distros is a bad move
<Sinister> how do i get my screen to shut off after 30 min im using kde ?
<erawfish> !universe
<wilspit> buenas
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<_coredump_> someone here using idjc (internet dj console) with gutsy?
<wilspit> ejeles
<wilspit> una pregunta
<olskolirc> moving right along:  I installed a Hauppauge WinTV PVR 150 today and I can't get any of my tv softwares working.  help?
<SupaFly> erawfish but kubuntu/ubuntu is based on the debian architect no?
<MrObvious> !sp | wilspit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<firefly1> I'm having trouble with alacarte menu editor in gnewsense. It has stopped loading and gives me this error in terminal. http://pastebin.com/m367c2719. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks
<MrObvious> !es | wilspit
<ubotu> wilspit: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> wilspit: espanol, port.. brazil ?
<oboy03> i have 7zip and a .rar file, how can i extract it?
<wilspit> donde ecnuentro en mi compu la carpeta del ams
<wilspit> amsn
<joanki> i have medibuntu... which application to i use to play my dvd?
<olskolirc> Im trying to get mythtv going but it won't get me past backend setup - where is the tv?
<Jack_Sparrow> wilspit: English only please
<travisat> joanki: I like vlc
<oboy03> VLC for videos
<travisat> joanki: you need to install livdvdcss2 too
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<joanki> travisat, for some reason i can't plya my dvd in totem.... know why?
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<travisat> joanki: libdvdcss2 I mean
<travisat> joanki: the lib I posted is why, once you install it, totem should play dvds
<joanki> travisat, i already have it
<joanki> any other ideas? thx
<travisat> joanki: oh, well I dunno then
<riznarf> so i typed "sudo apt-get install wordpress" and im pretty sure the application downloaded and installed, but how can i be sure, its not in my applications menu...?
<olskolirc> riznarf, type: which wordpress
<olskolirc> and make a menu item
<riznarf> olskolirc, type "which wordpress" in the terminal?
<LibertyShadow> I am having trouble connecting to my wireless network becase there are so many access points in my building...can anyone suggest a solution
<olskolirc> yes riznarf
<riznarf> olskolirc, nothing happened when i typed that
<flyback> how do I change my color depth
<travisat> I didn't know wordpress had some sort of gui, I thought it was just the stuff to run blogs with
<jetscreamer> edit xorg.conf
<olskolirc> try: whereis and locate
<olskolirc> anyone got the gonads to take on my mythtv?
<fluxer> hi can anyone help me get screen resolution running at 024x768?
<riznarf> olskolirc, wordpress: /etc/wordpress usrshare/wordpress, does that mean anything to you?
<Jack_Sparrow> fluxer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa mode 1024
<olskolirc> your program is in /usr/share/wordpress riznarf
<riznarf> olskolirc, how do i get there? (sorry im brand new at the ubuntu thing)
<fluxer> Jack_Sparrow: vesa mode 1024?
<litius> try http://blog.dotkam.com/2007/05/18/dual-monitor-on-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-nc2400-with-intel-945gm/ it is dual monitor, but you can copy xorg.conf
<olskolirc> riznarf, type:  cd /usr/share/
<Jack_Sparrow> fluxer: and use tab to accept all other defaults
<steven_> hi does anybody know if they have fixxed the flash file yet for ubuntu ?
<riznarf> olskolirc, ok i found it, so how do i now open the application?
<fluxer> Jack_Sparrow: I already selected the vesa and set to 1024.. but it doesnt show up as option for res
<Jack_Sparrow> steven_:Yes, works fine for firefox
<q_a_z_steve> Can someone help me fix my screen res? It used to be able to handle my 21" monitor, now not so much.
<olskolirc> is it a green app or a blue folder riznarf
<Jack_Sparrow> fluxer: check the settings for your monitor..  specifically v and h refresh rates
<onats> is there anyway I can access a remote ubuntu machine, getting a GUI/Desktop?
<q_a_z_steve> *used to be able to handle... was under dapper, I've just installed gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> onats: Rdesktop
<riznarf> olskolirc, neither, its an orange folder
<Jack_Sparrow> onats: for the other side terminal server client
<olskolirc> type: file wordpress
<olskolirc> to see what type of file it is riznarf
<bluefoxx> any good health websites?some bloody cowards croke my nose
<fluxer> Jack_Sparrow: back of monitor says 50/60 hz
<riznarf> olskolirc, wordpress: directory
<olskolirc> cd wordpress riznarf
<bluefoxx> broke*
<onats> jacksparrow, Arrrrr, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> fluxer: Not that.. you need to find pdf.... for your specific monitor and get V/H rates
<olskolirc> oooooooo yippie a fight
<olskolirc> tell us about it bluefox83
<Jack_Sparrow> onats: What?
<riznarf> olskolirc, wordpress: ERROR: cannot open 'wordpress' (No such file or directory)"
<Jack_Sparrow> onats: Never mind
<onats> hehe
<olskolirc> find out what its called
<olskolirc> i can't see for you
<olskolirc> type: sl
<olskolirc> oops no
<travisat> olskolirc: are you sure you know what you are doing?
<olskolirc> type ls
<FloodBot3> olskolirc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onats> I plan to leave only the power cord an cat5 connected to my miniserver
<olskolirc> navigating through directories is simple travisat
<olskolirc> hes looking for a file
<Jack_Sparrow> onats: http://www.techmongrel.com/29/remote-desktop-ubuntu-710-from-windows/
<travisat> I mean on wordpress, I don't think it is an executable that can be run in a gui way
<olskolirc> i don't have it - ask him what he need, i have to fix my mythtv
<riznarf> olskolirc, i got an entire readout when i typed ls
<bluefoxx> i was waiting for the bus, needed a CD burned...and then 6 guys come up rip my headphones off while one punches me in the side, and they ask what im listening to, i tell them not cool and they punch me in the face...i try to run off[im a geek, not a muscle head] and get pushed down while they unzip my jacket and rip my sansa e260 rockboxed away from me...now i cant even think at school...i dont want to know who banged who at the PN
<bluefoxx> E...
<bluefoxx> thats the family friendly version of it...
<riznarf> travisat, what do i need to do?
<h1d> does anyone know how i can restrict ssh login by looking at ldap groups?
<bluefoxx> so, any good health website telling how to set a broken nose?on yourself?
<travisat> riznarf: I don't know but I think you have to log into wordpress from your browser to set it up
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx: I feel for you , but not in this channel .. thanks
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow, oop, my client automatically joins several channels...
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx: And it is hard to do your own.. I have had three
<Jack_Sparrow> np.. thanks
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow, oh?
<pawan> how to install printer
<pawan> rpm files
<olskolirc> is ubuntu forums down or is it all of my browsers
<olskolirc> ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318360  does this link work?
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: Avoid rpms.. get source and compile if you gotta have it
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: Alien.. is NOT your friend
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo alien bjfilter-common-2.50-2.i386.rpm
<pawan> [sudo] password for pawan:
<pawan> sudo: alien: command not found
<travisat> riznarf: I suggest you google for how to set up a blog with wordpress, if you plan on running a blog off of your computer you need to set up apache, mysql, and php and set them up, you cant just run a program called wordpress and get instant blog, it takes a little effort
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<olskolirc> mmmm Jack_Sparrow do that again :-P
<pawan> then
<olskolirc> speaking or rpm, I miss my Mandriva sometimes
<olskolirc> but I couldn't stand the dependency problems
<Jack_Sparrow> !info alien
<ubotu> alien (source: alien): install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.68 (gutsy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<corrado> can some body help me how do i fix the flash file in ubuntu  i heard that theres a release of the fixx is that true ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<pawan> no source available
<disc> how do I install a proprietary program if it comes in .tar.gz format so that it is a package?
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: I wont touch them...  Printers are too cheap to risk my system
<disc> and hence removable with dpkg ?
<disc> I know if it's open source I can use checkinstall ....
<olskolirc> gunzip it disc
<disc> well I know that
<olskolirc> sudo dpkg -r packaganame
<disc> but how do I turn the gunzip'd program into a .deb package?
 * olskolirc shrugs
<diegosouza> disc, checkinstall generate the deb
<dogpigeoncow> hi. i want to sample the alert sounds used in pidgin for a electronic sound track. where can i find those sounds?
<disc> diegosouza, does it work with a program that doesn't have a makefile?
<Jack_Sparrow> disc: You would need to build the whole thing, there is no magic wand that will allow you to remove it if it goes wrong.
<diegosouza> disc, i think yes... take a look
<disc> diegosouza, thank you
<pawan> then
<disc> Jack_Sparrow, it's proprietary, not open source.....VMWare Player
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<pawan> should i leave the printer and print using xp
<diegosouza> disc, i m trying to send u a private message
<dogpigeoncow> hi. i want to sample the alert sounds used in pidgin for a electronic sound track. where can i find those sounds?
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: Do what works best for you...  Printers are a dime a dozen, free after rebate at frys etc..
<olskolirc> i can't even get xawtv to scan channels
<olskolirc> i hate to have to go over to windows to watch tv
 * olskolirc wants someone to panic now and help her
<dogpigeoncow> hi. i want to sample the alert sounds used in pidgin for a electronic sound track. where can i find those sounds?
<q_a_z_steve> help?
<dogpigeoncow> cmon, can no1 answer my simple question>
<sn00zer> can somebody help me setup my xstartup file for vnc this isn't working for me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55681/
<dogpigeoncow> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<compwiz18> dogpigeoncow: go to the package manager, right click hte pidgeon package, and select list of files
<ATG> I'm getting an error with my package installer... it requests the CD mounted on /cdrom, which is annoying, but I do it. However, now that I need to do this, it doesn't work right... is there any way to not require the CD? This package (envy) shouldn't require the CD; but Ubuntu's been requesting the CD in the drive for random things lately
<Dezine> I have compiz installed, all works well. I have the expo effect turned on but all it does is show all the desktops.. I want it to be more like mac's expo. Any clue how I can do that? You know, show all my open programs and not my desktops?
<compwiz18> Dezine: Like Mac's Expose effect?
<ATG> never mind; managed to fix it myself. Been working on this for days.. oh well; thanks anyway
<Dezine> compwiz18, yeah, like it shows all your open programs.
<Dezine> The one on here shows all the desktops
<compwiz18> Dezine: yeah, you want the scale plugin I thinhk
<Dezine> oh
<Dezine> let me see
<dbmoodb> is ubuntu working to patch vmsplice problem - debian has already put out patched kernels i believe
<Dezine> Ah, there we go, thanks compwiz18
<amin1> hi
<amin1> when i type startx .. it says :
<amin1> xauth:creating new aurthority file /home/thepro/.severauth.4583
<amin1> x:cannot stat /etc/xii/x (no such file or directory), aborting
<amin1> xinit:sever error
<amin1> when i frist time type this.. it says not install and it says type ...... ot install and i did install that thing but ... when install it says the above...
<FloodBot3> amin1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dezine> Ubuntu is great but Compiz definitely makes it that much sweeter
<amin1> ....
<litius> http://blog.dotkam.com/2007/12/07/x11-forwarding-with-ssh/
<Dezine> I want to extract the audio from an AVI, how can I?
<Dezine> or, to say it better, what program can do that?
<jetscreamer> mencoder
<jetscreamer> or a front end
<jetscreamer> there are many
<compwiz18> amin1: on my computer, /etc/X11/X is symlinked to /usr/bin/Xorg - is that the case on yours, and if it is, does /usr/bin/Xorg exist?
<jetscreamer> there's also transcode
<Dezine> Alright
<jetscreamer> avidemux is easy to use
<jetscreamer> easiest i've found
<amin1> hi, when i install my ubuntu..it will appear at a comand-typing thingy..how can i make it to the desktop?
<Dezine> Sounds great, I'll try those, thanks.
<sn00zer> amin1, $startx
<compwiz18> amin1: login, and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start -- but you probably have a configuration error. What graphics card do you have?
<amin1> nvidea.....old but new....i mean .. not too old
<rey> alguien que hable español
<rey> bueno que lo escriba
<compwiz18> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rey> grasias
<rey> men
<rey> bytes
<amin1> compwiz18:nvidia.....old but new....i mean .. not too old
<kahrytan> mindframe-->  did you use alternate cd installer?
<Dezine> Another app question :) any apps out there that let me subscribe to podcasts?
<zxj> hello
<kahrytan> amin1-> ->  did you use alternate cd installer?
<zxj> who can talk with me
<compwiz18> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zxj> thank you
<kahrytan> amin1-> ->  err ..server cd
<amin1> i just install it by a software...cuz i dont hav a cd burner..( http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html )
<zxj> where are you
<zxj> What's your name
<kahrytan> amin1->  did you order a shipit cd?
<zxj> I don't known
<zxj> What can I do?
<zxj> Who are you
<amin1> yes but im installing it now....the cd just in case if something goes wrong or i odnt hav to download it again later
<nickrud> zxj: people usually chat on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lee__> @__3
<zxj> May I speak in Chinese?
<Lee__> sure
<compwiz18> zxj: in chinese channels, this is an english channel
<nickrud> !cn | zxj
<ubotu> zxj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zxj> ok
<amin1> kahrytan : yes but im installing it now....the cd just in case if something goes wrong or i dont hav to download it again later
<SaadS|AboutUs> Hello guys i need help
<SaadS|AboutUs> i can only hear sound at a time from one application
<Qwel> I need help too
<Qwel> Does anyone know of a GUI for Cisco that runs on Linux
<rey> uboti que chinese
<rey> obotu
<Qwel> on Ubuntu anyway
<rey> perdon
<v> I have a pdf document that is rotated. Is there any way I can just change the orientation and save it as such?
<rey> ubotu: que es chinice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about que es chinice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<litius> SaadS|AboutUs, try "sudo chmod -R a+rwx /dev/snd"
<compwiz18> !ubotu | rey
<ubotu> rey: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<litius> let me know it helps
<SaadS|AboutUs> what would that do ?
<amin1> hi
<amin1>  when i type startx .. it says :
<amin1>  xauth:creating new aurthority file /home/thepro/.severauth.4583
<amin1>  x:cannot stat /etc/xii/x (no such file or directory), aborting
<amin1>  xinit:sever error
<amin1>  when i frist time type this.. it says not install and it says type ...... ot install and i did install that thing but ... when install it says the above...
<FloodBot3> amin1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ATG> So, is it just me, or is ca.archive.ubuntu.com down? and if so, is there something I can use instead?
<litius> allowing everybody to use your sound device
<v> I want to convert a pdf to text, but the  document is rotated, what's the solution
<v> ?
<rey> ubotu: de donde eres pais???
<litius> however it may not be the root of the problem - it is a good place to start
<litius> you can always change it back later
<travisat> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<travisat> ?
<Ein_> hi
<compwiz18> !hi | Ein_
<ubotu> Ein_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<amin1> hi
<Qwel> Anyone Know of a Cisco GUI for ubuntu?
<Ein_> I need small help
<rey> ok thank tou men
<compwiz18> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ein_> how I can delete folder from terminal? is it rmdir?
<rey> ubotu:  ok thank tou men grasias por tus atenciones
<compwiz18> Ein_: rm -r foldername
<SaadS|AboutUs> litius, no it didnt help, i can only play sound in one app at a time.
<litius> Qwel, will this help: http://www.goonda.org/wireless/aironet/
<amin1> what should i do cuz my ubuntu is only ended up at a command console-thingy...how do i make it to the desktop ( this is my frirst time installing ubuntu)
<litius> SaadS|AboutUs, start "the other" app from the terminal, try to play something there, paste the output
<litius> (from the terminal)
<Ein_> it seems works
<Ein_> cool
<Ein_> thanks bro
<Qwel> I will check it out litius
<Qwel> Thanks
<litius> amin1, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<compwiz18> !alsa | SaadS|AboutUs
<litius> Qwel, cool
<ubotu> SaadS|AboutUs: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<litius> sorry  - Cisco is not my forte
<amin1> what should i type? this? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<xavieran> welcome back bullgard4
<litius> amin1, yes
<litius> "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<bullgard4> xavieran: Hello!
<litius> and enter your root password
<kahrytan> litius-> not root, admin password
<compwiz18> sudo password
<litius> this will pull GUI desktop (Gnome) to your beautiful Ubuntu
<litius> kahrytan, yes
<litius> sorry
<kahrytan> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<litius> it can be admin if admin is in SUDOERs
<ATG> Ok, ca.archive.ubuntu.com is down. Can someone point me in the right direction to using an alternative repo? I'm not asking for a walkthrough; just something to google would work. I can't seem to find anyresults..
<litius> so "THAT OTHER" password, I think I should put it :)
<xavieran> ATG: Search the forums?
<ATG> xavieran: those are back up? thanks
<SaadS|AboutUs> litius, it plays but gives a whole bunch of weird errors: ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card 'I82801BAICH2'
<kahrytan> litius->  the password you use to login.
<SaadS|AboutUs> and more
<_nix_> Hello everybody.. I don't know where's the laptop support channel but anyone know how to reset the bios in a laptop? I've forgot the supervisor password :-(
<xavieran> ATG: Yeah,well,they work fine for me
<kahrytan> amin1->  the password you use to login.
<compwiz18> ATG:  synaptic -> settings -> repositories -> downoad from
<ATG> compwiz18, thanks
<litius> kahrytan, it is not me - it is "amin1"
<kahrytan> _nix_->  it depends on the bios
<litius> for me it actually is quite a different password
<litius> ;)
<kahrytan> _nix_->  Different bios have different master passwords.
<_nix_> kahrytan: I think its a pheonix bios.. an acer notebook
<litius> SaadS|AboutUs, hit us with the output
<xavieran> ATG: Or go to System>Administration>Software Sources and a choice of mirrors should be available on the main page
<compwiz18> !pastebin | SaadS|AboutUs
<ubotu> SaadS|AboutUs: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kahrytan> _nix_->  then google  pheonix bios master passwords.
<_nix_> kahrytan: oh so there's such a thing as a master password!! k maybe I'll google or pester the customer care.. thanks a lot :-)
<Slart> bios have master passwords?? 0.o
<kahrytan> _nix_->  yes there is
<kahrytan> Slart->  You didnt know that?
<compwiz18> Slart: kind seems like it defeats the point of putting a password on it, doesn't it?
<xavieran> Slart:Can reset them though by simply pulling the battery out...the sys clock battery
<litius> BIOS have "Super User" or "Master" passwords aside from the regular user password - yes.
<Slart> kahrytan: nope.. I've always removed the battery.. or found a reset button or something
<kahrytan> xavieran-> try doing that to a laptop...
<SaadS|AboutUs> litius, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55685/
<kahrytan> _nix_-> http://www.biosflash.com/e/bios-passwords.htm
<xavieran> kahrytan: If you pull out the laptops normal battery it has the same effect
<ATG> working great... thanks again; saved my ass once more
<xavieran> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<compwiz18> SaadS|AboutUs, what do you get when you run "alsa-mixer"
<litius> SaadS|AboutUs, what "command" do you run from shell (terminal)?
<Neeku> hi all
<Neeku> i want to install dia-gnome (download the package)
<kahrytan> xavieran->  What!? no backup?
<kahrytan> xavieran->  seems dumb to me
<xavieran> Neeku: Try sudo apt-get install dia-gnome
<Neeku> i recieve an error: dependency is not satisfiable: dia-common
<Neeku> what can i do?
<simi> hi, the screen resolution is not saved, it always defaults to  maximum , how can i make it saved?
<compwiz18> Neeku: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install dia-common
<compwiz18> maybe?
<xavieran> kahrytan, It works though!
<Neeku> xavieran: it doesn't work since my internet connection is so weak these days
<xavieran> Neeku: Try sudo apt-get install dia-gnome dia-common
<vicsaurus> is there an xfce core type package like gnome-core?
<xavieran> Ah...
<Neeku> compwiz18: i can't install anything via terminal
<compwiz18> Neeku: why not?
<SaadS|AboutUs> litius, alsa-mixer returns: bash: alsa-mixer: command not found
<compwiz18> vicsaurus: I think there is an xubuntu-desktop pacakge
<SaadS|AboutUs> litius, and i used this to launch from terminal :~/Music/Black Sun Empire$ vlc 01\ -\ Arrakis.mp3
<xavieran> Neeku, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<compwiz18> SaadS|AboutUs: sorry - I though alsa-mixer was installed with alsa
<kahrytan> xavieran->  Which is easier, master password or opening a case and playing with jumpers/battery?
<xavieran> Neeku, That should fix any probs with your apt
<xavieran> kahrytan, If you are an evil government agent,playing with the batter...
<vicsaurus> hmm, not sure if its just the minimal installation though, I'll check the site to see whats in it, thanks compwiz
<xavieran> *battery
<kahrytan> xavieran->  no such thing as evil gov agent.
<litius> SaadS|AboutUs, type: sudo apt-get install alsa-mixer
<feno> hello
<xavieran> kahrytan, Not in america no...
<compwiz18> vicsaurus: you can try install xfce4 too
<kahrytan> xavieran->  making a joke
<xavieran> Oh...xD
<Neeku> compwiz18: i don't know, there were some cables torn in the ocean and since then i can't download anything from terminal
<compwiz18> vicsaurus: xfdesktop4 too
<Neeku> this is the error:
<vicsaurus> lol
<Neeku> Failed to fetch http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dia/dia-common_0.96.1-3_all.deb  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Neeku> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<vicsaurus> so many
<vicsaurus> thanks man
<SaadS|AboutUs> litius, i also got E: Couldn't find package alsa-mixer
<compwiz18> vicsaurus: sorry, I was just reading down the synaptic package list, and as I read, I kept finding better looking packages :D
<canthony> anyone know why compiz kills all the windows for a few seconds when it starts
<compwiz18> Neeku: you can try a different repository server Synaptic -> Settings -> Repositories -> Download From
<kahrytan> canthony->  it replaces metacity
<SaadS|AboutUs> litius, let me uncheck the cd source from software sources and try again
<xavieran> canthony, Yes it replaces the window manager which you have running...
<pier357> blank to all I have a problem with the installation of danger deep
<pier357> offers this error to me....!Caught exception: Error opening directory '/usr/share/games/dangerdeep/objects/airplanes/'
<canthony> yes
<canthony> that it does
<xavieran> canthony, and?
<canthony> when you go back to metacity though
<SaadS|AboutUs> litius, nope same error E: Couldn't find package alsa-mixer
<kahrytan> canthony->  thats why you can use metacity --replace or compiz --replace to change between the two
<canthony> it does not KILL it
<canthony> it replaces it
<xavieran> canthony, Metacity also replaces compiz
<canthony> basically
<demon_spork> When I try to mount a partition that I know to be ext3, it is the root filesystem of a different ubuntu install, mount cannot determine the fs type. I have tried fsck, and it can't make heads or tails of it either, but when I boot into windows, the partition is fully accessible via ext2 IFS. What can I do to fix this?
<canthony> when i log into gnome...i dont want the gnome-panels and desktop icons to pop up then dissapear for 8 seconds
<pier357> nobody can help me?
<patogen> Is there some way I can see how long it takes for a software to run? It's a CLI-software and it encodes CD:s but doesn't tell me the total time for it to do this ... so I need it manually
<compwiz18> patogen: time program-name
<canthony> i am using the readahead to profile my login so it only takes about 12 seconds from login to fully loaded desktop
<patogen> compwiz18: Nice, thank you :)
<chrone> 00
<litius> " sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer alsamixwergui"
<canthony> i want it to be a smooth transition
<litius> that will also give you GUI for alsamixer
<Neeku> compwiz18:
<Neeku> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<SaadS|AboutUs> litius, again got E: Couldn't find package alsamixwergui
<xavieran> litius, Spelt alsamixergui wrong...
<ibara>  /quit
<xavieran> should be :
<canthony> is ther a way to start compiz earlier in the login process?  i tried with gnome sessions but no luck...
<litius> wow..
<xavieran> sudo apt-get install alsamixergui gnome-alsamixer
<compwiz18> SaadS|AboutUs: shot in the dark here: sudo killall esd
<litius> let me think
<Neeku> please help me :)
<SaadS|AboutUs> ty  xavieran its doing something...
<Neeku> :(
<canthony> i am in hardy right now...but gutsy did it to, and feisty didnt?
<xavieran> canthony, I do not use readahead and compiz starts as the window manager automatically without the replacingness...
<xavieran> Yes Neeku
<compwiz18> canthony: on one of the computers I have here, it does the flicker thing, on another, it doesn't
<SaadS|AboutUs> compwiz18, will try your suggestions too but let me see what this one does
<canthony> hmmm
<Neeku> xavieran: how can i get access to this software, dia?
<xavieran> Neeku, Just a second...
 * xavieran is searching google
<canthony> the readahead makes a huge difference
<compwiz18> canthony: the only different I know of is that one is faster then the other...
<Neeku> xavieran: ok, thanks :)
<canthony> cut my login time in half
<Neeku> xavieran: i got it from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fd%2Fdia%2Fdia-gnome_0.96.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=3fbc799f7db88df83d85c8223c4ad7ab&arch=i386&type=main
<SaadS|AboutUs> litius,  ok it was installed and i ran gome-alsamixer now what
<Neeku> xavieran: but while installing i recieve an error
<xavieran> I get it!
<compwiz18> Neeku: go back to that website and download dia-common, and install it first
<SaadS|AboutUs> litius, says im using a Realtek card, i recall seeing an Intel HDA audio device
<xavieran> Neeku, yes do what compwiz18 said
<xavieran> Can you search for dia in synaptic and install it from there?
<xavieran> Neeku,  Can you search for dia in synaptic and install it from there?
<canthony> does anyone get a flicker or two between usplash and gdm??  its looks like change from x to a tty... like my graphics card is having issues.  again no problems with feisty
<Neeku> compwiz18: xavieran: thanks, i'm downloading the package...
<Neeku> xavieran: yes i tried chaniging the server
<compwiz18> canthony: all my computers do that
<pocketdrummer> What's a good program to convert audio file formats?
<Neeku> xavieran: but it still has some errors
<canthony> me too
<canthony> haha and it anoyying
<xavieran> Neeku, So you can't download anything from Synaptic either?
<compwiz18> I hate it too
<compwiz18> canthony: supposedly in Hardy they're going to work on it
<canthony> im just trying to put a nice support package together so i can install to peoples boxes with all kids of presets and custom installations
<canthony> support documents and remote desktop via freenx
<Neeku> xavieran: how sould i do that?
<canthony> i need it all ready for hardy
<compwiz18> canthony: good idea if you do a lot of installing
<compwiz18> Neeku: Synaptic -> Settings -> Repositories -> Download from... | change that and see if you can download then.
<canthony> yeah, i plan on downloading the entire hardy repo to a external hd so i can update ppl's boxes in like 2 minutes
<xavieran> Neeku, Go to System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager and then click Search...search for dia
<Neeku> compwiz18: i did the same thing, but it doesn't work
<compwiz18> canthony: might be pretty big :)
<compwiz18> Neeku: if I'm talking to you now, then you should be able to access some type of repository server somewhere...
<SaadS|AboutUs> anyone have any guesses? how can i make my soundcard default to Intel HDA instead of Realtek
<canthony> never kno if ill have an active connection :) , plus i dont want to wait at clients houses for a 200mb update on 512kb line
<Neeku> compwiz18: but how?
<xavieran> Is there any way to update all computers to hardy without having to download the updates each time?
<canthony> yeah
<canthony> you can create a local repo
<compwiz18> xavieran: you can setup an update server/cache thingy and use that
<Neeku> compwiz18: see the error: Could not download all repository indexes
<canthony> like what i said with the external hd
<compwiz18> yeah
<canthony> doesnt have to have EVERY package
<compwiz18> Neeku: that's ok, see if you can install dia anyway
<demon_spork> how do I find out what is causing GDM to restart every time I log in?
<xavieran> canthony, I once had to update gutsy with about 300mb with a 10 k connection...and it broke at the end of it!
<canthony> ugh
<canthony> dirty
<xavieran> Yep
<achandrashekar> hello is anyone with familiar with an ltsp standalone setup?
<xavieran> I was pretty P***ed off...
<Dezine> is the official ubuntu site down?
<litius> SaadS|AboutUs, thinking..
<litius> are you in the "audio" group?
<xavieran> Neeku, Have you tried synaptic yet?
<litius> brainstorming
 * SaadS|AboutUs checking
<litius> do "groups"
<xavieran> SaadS|AboutUs, if not do sudo usermod -aG audio
<xavieran> SaadS|AboutUs, if not do sudo usermod -aG audio username
<Neeku> xavieran: yes, i did, it can't connect well!
<xavieran> Neeku, How are you downloading dia?
<xavieran> Neeku, From Firefox?
<canthony> i probly dont need the whole repo
<litius> also check what groups vlc is in
<Neeku> i'm downloading it manual now, yes from fx
<zubuntu> i am having an issue with NetworkManager. in order to use irc at my university, I have to ssh into a shell account and connect through that tunnel, after this has been running for a while, my processor hits about 80% and even when i close the connection the processor usage stays high is there a way i can restart the network manager?
<xavieran> Neeku, Ok...
<canthony> but i dont know how else to get the packages i need for any arbitrary install
<Neeku> uh! at last!
<litius> btw, can you play several things with a different player, not VLC?
<Neeku> xavieran: compwiz18: thanks a lot :)
<litius> like mplayer, etc..
<xavieran> Neeku, Did it install?
<adisini> somebody. please help me. i can't copy the file from my cd rom or other read only media. can u tell me how to fix it?
<demon_spork> how do I find out what is causing GDM to restart every time I log in?
<canthony> adisini elaborate a bit
<blundar> anyone particularly familiar with libata and issues with serverworks?
<sexcopter> adisini: can you see files on the cdrom at all?
<xavieran> zubuntu, Try doing sudo killall nm-applet
<blundar> I *had* Redhat Enterprise running somewhat smoothly
<canthony> demon_spork how far does it get before gdm starts again
<blundar> I can't even get ubuntu Gutsy to boot the kernel
<adisini> sexcopter: yup
<demon_spork> shows the desktop, loads kiba dock, the icons, panel and bam, restart, canthony
<wyrmul> I am running from the live CD, and I wish to some how backup my system.  I have three partitions, /boot, /, and /home.  I would like to bundle away the / partition so that in case of failure to restore the system I would have to but reformat my / partition and restore the backup.  According to the live CD's add/remove... Archive manager is installed but I cannot seem to find it. Any suggestions?
<xavieran> Or gksu gnome-system-monitor and try to find nm-applet
<canthony> wow
<xavieran> Or network-manager...
<sexcopter> adisini: sounds odd, so what's stopping you? do you get an error message?
<compwiz18> wyrmul: hit alt+f2 and type file-roller in the box
<SaadS|AboutUs> litius, i use Totem by default and tried out vlc, that command didnt help. Not that i want to listen to two streams at the same time, but i need this to have skype working in the background while im playing music.
<canthony> adisini can you cp files from terminal
<xavieran> wyrmul, Applications>Accessories>Archive Manager
<Neeku> xavieran: yes
<wyrmul> ah, and here I was trying "fileroller"  Many thanks sirrah!
<Neeku> xavieran: but there's a problem
<xavieran> Neeku, Awesome!
<pocketdrummer> How would I go about downloading the mp3 encoder? And is there a better audio converter than Sound Converter?
<Neeku> xavieran: yeah :)
<xavieran> Neeku, Yeah?
<adisini> sexcopter & canthony: wait a minute
<demon_spork> canthony, do you have any ideas?
<litius> SaadS|AboutUs, ok.. but can you play TWO totem sessions?
<litius> or two VLC sessions
<litius> at the same time?
<demon_spork> two vlc = yes
<canthony> hmm demon one sec
<vicsaurus> compwiz18: thanks for your help, xfce works great
<demon_spork> don't ever highlight a whole folder of music and click "play with vlc"
<compwiz18> vicsaurus: glad to hear it :)
<demon_spork> becuase it doesn't add to a playlist like most media players
<Neeku> xavieran: in MS Visio or Rational Rose, while drawing the connections, if two lines are pasing each other, it automatically reorders the lines so that they don't overlap on each other, doesn't dia do this?
<demon_spork> it just upens a vlc for each one
<blundar> anyone know how to troubleshoot libata / IDE drivers?
<Neeku> xavieran: actually it's not doing it, i mean is there a way to do such a thing?
<zubuntu> xavieran, no dice, applet is gone (how do i get it back?) and top still says NetworkManager is, well now it is up to 95%
<canthony> is there no plugin for that vlc directory?
<xavieran> Neeku, I am sorry...I don't use dia or MS Visio or the like...
<blundar> they worked fine under redhat enterprise with a 2.4 kernel
<litius> demon_spork, that was to a question to "SaadS|AboutUs" ;)
<litius> but I glad you can ;)
<canthony> i used to have a custom command to open directory with xmms
<SaadS|AboutUs> litius, how can i run two sessions of totem?
<Neeku> xavieran: uhum... thanks a lot anyway. :)
<xavieran> zubuntu, Kill NetworkManager
<SHMO> anyone know if i can get multiple monitors running on hoary hedgehog?
<blundar> with Gutsy and 2.6.22... I get ata2: soft resetting port
<Neeku> is there anyone who has used Dia?
<zubuntu> ok
<xavieran> Neeku, Glad I could help! :)
<blundar> Neeku, I've used dia a lot
<xavieran> Neeku, Try the forums...
<litius> totem my.mp3 & [Enter]
<litius> totem your.mp3 & [Enter]
<xavieran> zubuntu, killall networkmanager...
<litius> or just fire up two different shells
<compwiz18> zubuntu: also, killall nm-applet
<litius> and run totem in both
<xavieran> zubuntu, to get it back do killall gnome-panel
<demon_spork> canthony, you can probably do it at a command, but it can be done from within vlc, I tried highlighting and playing in vlc once, and I almost froze my computer because I had so many vlc copies open, lol
<blundar> ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 Sact 0x0 Serr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<canthony> hha
<SHMO> oh i see that hoary hedgehog is unsupported
<Neeku> blundar: while drawing a diagram (use-case diagram for example), how can i use the connectors in a way that they don't overlap eachother? (in MS visio it used to reorder them automatically to avoid this)
<blundar> anyone know where to go to troubleshoot this ata issue?
<SHMO> disregard last question
<compwiz18> SHMO: you may wish to upgrade ;)
<blundar> Neeku: I don't know
<SHMO> but i am having trouble downloading the new ubuntu
<adisini> sexcopter & canthony: wupz. i don't know why but now i can copy the file. anyway, thanks for help me :)
<compwiz18> SHMO: are you trying to download the CD?
<canthony> demon im not really sure how to look at the currect processes, i like bootchart becasue it visually shows you what was running
<SHMO> i start downloading it but it stops about 96% way through
<xavieran> De do do do! De da da da!
<sexcopter> adisini: lol, ok, you're welcome :)
<SHMO> yes
<SaadS|AboutUs> nope, it either plays one or the other
<canthony> you have to modify bootchart to make it run past gdm but its not to hard
<compwiz18> SHMO: try using the .torrent to download it
<SHMO> compwiz18, that's not the problem
<xavieran> zubuntu, Or try /etc/init.d/networking restart
 * adisini laughs
<SHMO> compwiz18 the video card on my dell laptop uses system memory for video ram and i only have ~650mb free
<canthony> doesnt gdm starting mean the xsession died
<SHMO> the distro is ~700mb
<demon_spork> does anyone know how to edit the programs marked for startup in the "Sessions" menu
<SHMO> is there a way i can burn a cd directly from the ftp site?
<demon_spork> canthony, one possible culprit is akamaru
<xavieran> SHMO...you would still have to download it...
<demon_spork> because it does seem to coincide with the time it loads
<canthony> physics engine for kiba?
<demon_spork> yeah
<griffi1> hi everybody
<xavieran> hi griffi1
<canthony> hmm
<SHMO> griffil u l33t mofo
<compwiz18> SHMO: see if you can lower the amount of memory in the bios?
<canthony> did you build that yourself
<litius> SaadS|AboutUs, I have another idea for you after you "parallel" test.
<canthony> i used to use kiba
<litius> Go to System > Preferences > Sounds and uncheck the box that says "Enable software sound mixing."
<SHMO> the memory setting is via ubuntu but i don't know how to change it
<griffi1> When I try to run autgone, I get : Please add the files codeset.m4 gettext.m4 glibc21.m4 iconv.m4 isc-posix.m4 lcmessage.m4 progtest.m4 from the /aclocal directory to your autoconf ...
<demon_spork> I had it enabled and working fairly glitch free, but then I made a clean gutsy install and one of the times I booted back into feisty, this happened
<griffi1> does anyone had this issue ?
<compwiz18> SHMO: are you using a livecd or something?
<sn00zer> has anyone else had the bcm43xx driver injection capability broken by recent updates?
<SHMO> compwiz18, yes
<demon_spork> canthony I can't figure out how to stop kiba from loading on startup
<demon_spork> login*
<canthony> are you using gnome
<canthony> right
<compwiz18> SHMO: you don't have any spare 1gb flash drives laying around do you?
<demon_spork> yeah
<canthony> if you didnt hardcode the booting of the program
<SHMO> griffil corrupted my windows partition so i have to use this
<SaadS|AboutUs> litius, did the uncheck and issued "totem 02\ -\ Don\'t\ You.mp3 & vlc 05\ -\ Driving\ Insane.mp3" result: doesnt play in both.
<canthony> you should be able to delete the session file
<demon_spork> it is in the "Session" menu
<demon_spork> where is that at?
<xavieran> SHMO what is wrong with the windows one?
<canthony> ~/.gnome2/cache
<SHMO> compwiz18, perhaps
<canthony> i *think*
<SHMO> i'll have a look
<canthony> or session i mean
<canthony> not cache
<SHMO> xavieran, griffil installed a rootkit
 * demon_spork switches to tty2 to go browsing
<canthony> i know its in your home folder becaseu i had this issue once too
<cybermad> where is http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/  ?
<xavieran> SHMO, Oh...:(
<compwiz18> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<compwiz18> cybermad: see above :)
<SHMO> i seriously don't know why you're stalking me griffi1
<cybermad> thanks
<xavieran> !FloodBot3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xavieran> Ok...thanks ubotu
<zubuntu> xavieran, that worked in the sense that my proc use is back to normal my question now is if this is a known or common issue, or if i should file a bug report
<Netkiller> Hello
<zubuntu> hello
<canthony> aloha
<compwiz18> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<demon_spork> !hello | Netkiller
<Netkiller> I need a bit of help lowering my resolution for Ubuntu 7.10
<ubotu> Netkiller: please see above
<demon_spork> gar
<canthony> demon did you find it
<demon_spork> no
<xavieran> zubuntu, Try posting on the forums...they probably know more than I...I do not know if it is a common issue,as I have never sshed into anything...
<Netkiller> I have a widescreen lcd which runs at a maximum of 1440*900
<demon_spork> ls is a slow way to search
<zubuntu> thanks
<zubuntu> later
<Netkiller> which I told Ubuntu to run at but the screen says the signal input is to large
<demon_spork> I am ignorant of the correct usage of find or locate to accomplish my goals
<xavieran> ls | grep searchterm isn't...
<SHMO> thanks for the help
<Netkiller> I am currently looking at the Xorg.conf if I put it up on paste bin would anyone beable to look and tell me what to change?
<Netkiller> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SaadS|AboutUs> litius, perhaps we can uninstall all sound and config and then reinstall?
<canthony> demon ill be right back
<canthony> im going to make a session then find the thing
<ere4si> sudo updatedb && locate "file" demon_spork
<SaadS|AboutUs> but im gonna need some serious help with that
<puff> Anybody familiar with the ATI proprietary drivers?
<Netkiller> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55687/
<compwiz18> puff: maybe?
<litius> SaadS|AboutUs, another thing (before killing and giving birth): check your skype settings (or VLC settings) and see that the sound is set to use ALSA (or "/dev/mixer")
<demon_spork> xavierman, I need to find the word session in my home directory, in a hidden file, and I have no idea where, do you know how I could find that?
<compwiz18> demon_spork: use grep
<Netkiller> anyone?
<compwiz18> demon_spork: I think it is grep * session
<xavieran> Ah...
<xavieran> Yes
<compwiz18> oops, backwards: demon_spork grep session *
<xavieran> ls *.* | grep searchterm
<Netkiller> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55687/    what do I change to get to resolution 1280*768?
<compwiz18> xavieran: but then you still don't know what file the word is in, do you :P?
<xavieran> No...
<xavieran> Hmm...
<xavieran> find can do this...
<demon_spork> compwiz18, how do I make grep recursive to search inside directories as well?
<xavieran> I red it in my Red Hat Linux Unleashed a while back...but that book is 300km away...:(
<compwiz18> demon_spork: grep -R session * I think
<xavieran> *read
<Netkiller> xavieran
<sn00zer> Netkiller, i think you need to change the modes in the screen section but i'm not positive that will do it
<xavieran> man grep
<xavieran> Yes Neeku
<xavieran> Yes Netkiller
<Netkiller> sn00zer: how do I do that?
<Netkiller> xavieran: do you know how to change screen resolution in the xorg.conf file?
<sn00zer> Netkiller, edit the xorg.conf file with your favorite text editor
<Netkiller> sn00zer I am lol. I just don't know what to change
<xavieran> Netkiller, First back the file up...
<Netkiller> and the refresh rate is at 60 which is what my screen uses.
<Netkiller> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55687/
<sn00zer> Netkiller, scroll down to the section "screen"
<xavieran> Netkiller, And the built in resolution changing tool doesn't work?
<Netkiller> ok
<SHMO> i'm looking for my usb card reader
<Netkiller> how do I use that?
<SHMO> how do i find it in hoary hedgehog (5.04)?
<demon_spork> SHMO, does it have a card in it?
<SHMO> yes
<demon_spork> usually it should automount
<demon_spork> when you plug it in
<canthony> well
<canthony> i am using hardy
<xavieran> Netkiller, System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<SHMO> well the light on the card reader is on
<SHMO> so it knows it's there
<canthony> but mine was in the .gnome2 folder
<Netkiller> xavieran: How can I do that when I can't see anything?
<SHMO> where abouts would it show up? on the desktop?
<patogen> Is there some easy way to make the cursor "disappear" when I haven't used it for a while and that it reapperas when I move then mouse?
<canthony> i thought it had a dedicated folder
<xavieran> Netkiller, Oh...
<hades> Hello All, I have tried to add dual monitors to my laptop, and now it wont boot up.. keeps hanging at running local boot scripts
<hades> any idea how to fix this?
<puff> compwiz18: I'm working on uninstalling the ATI drivers and going back to the ubuntu restricted ATI drivers
<compwiz18> puff: good luck
<puff> compwiz18: Thanks :-)
<compwiz18> puff: sorry, I've tried to do that and failed.. :(
<puff> compwiz18: Really?  What'd you end up doing?
<canthony> hades did ya back up your xorg
<compwiz18> puff: going back to the latest drivers - they're the only ones I could get to work
<Hadeshorn> canthony: nope.. I know i should have done
<sn00zer> Netkiller, under the subsection "display" look for the Modes line, take out the 1440x900 and 1280x800 assuming you aren't going to try to get that high of a resolution
<xavieran> Netkiller, Has the screen worked before?
<Hadeshorn> canthony: I can get into recovery mode and dont know how to unstuff this
<puff> compwiz18: Latest as in the latest in ubuntu's apt servers or the latest from ati's site?
<canthony> i would re run the dpkg-reconfigure on xorg
<canthony> then
<canthony> use xrandr to add dual monitor if you can
<compwiz18> puff: latest as in from ati's site
<compwiz18> puff: the ubuntu ones didn't want to play
<puff> compwiz18: Ah, I'm trying the drivers from ATI's site right now, but the performance sucks and is glitchy to boot.
<SlimG> Is there a way of telling if a package is a metapackage?
<Hadeshorn> canthony how do i dpkg-reconfigure for xorg?
<compwiz18> puff: tell me about it. what card do you hae?
<puff> compwiz18: I'm on a thinkpad t43p with ATI firegl v3200.
<canthony> if you can get to a terminal
<canthony> vim your current xorg.conf
<canthony> or gedit
<griffi1> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<canthony> or whatever text editor you use
<xavieran> or nano
<canthony> ok there ya go
<SHMO> anyone?
<clearzen> Okay, I had compiz working fine on this machine until I installed updates and now the system refuses to load the glx module. I looked through Xorg.0.log and came up with this error dlopen: /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol: _nv000042g can anyone help me?
<canthony> the command is in your xorg.conf in the top credits in case you ever need it again
<demon_spork> joe is the way to go
<compwiz18> puff: I've got a compaq v2000 with a 200m
<compwiz18> puff: although I have to say, the drivers work much better on faster computers, I find
<demon_spork> as does everything else
<SHMO> i'm looking in /dev
<SHMO> can't find anything there
<puff> compwiz18: The ubuntu gutsy restricve worked great, but suspend didn't work.  Somebody suggested trying the ATI from-the-ati-site drivers but those are turning to be worse... unless I'm missing some kind of config change or something.
<patogen> Is there some easy way to make the cursor "disappear" when I haven't used it for a while and that it reapperas when I move then mouse?
<Hadeshorn> ok
<Hadeshorn> trying
<canthony> i have compiz running 1280x1024 on a 32mb nvidia desktop... an old comp i bought from the college for $100
<Hadeshorn> where is the location of the boot log?
<SlimG> Is there a way of telling if a package is a metapackage? (is language-pack-no a metapackage?)
<canthony> i had to edit the compiz wrapper script to allow the low memory
<SHMO> patogen, maybe you'll have to get used to moving the mouse to the right side of the screen to make it disappear
<clearzen> What would stop the glx module from loading?
<demon_spork> lol
<demon_spork> nice canthony
<compwiz18> puff: that's about what I found -- I never knew why the latest were so much slower
<puff> compwiz18: I'm about ready to give up on them (unless you have suggestions).  I'm trying to figure out just how to revert... thinking maybe "apt-get remove" on each of the custom ATI driver packages.
<puff> compwiz18: As a start.
<bullgard4> SlimG: Look its name up in Synaptic. Then read its descriptive text. This will often tell if it is a meta package.
<canthony> it runs really well, except when to many windows are open then i get black boxes till i close some ;)
<compwiz18> puff: that's what I'd suggest... again, good luck :)
<patogen> SHMO: Well maybe, but if I can get it work like I wish I would rather try that :)
<demon_spork> I am running c-f at 1680x1050 on a geforce 8800GTS 320MB 0_o
<canthony> nice
<demon_spork> well, when I am booted into a GUI
<SHMO> patogen, maybe it doesn't exist, and you'll have to write a python script to do it
<canthony> i was so happy not to long ago i finally got my tvout and vga out working on my t43 laptop
<canthony> i didnt know anything about xrandr until then
<demon_spork> right now I am stuck at command line until my grep search of the home directory is complete
<canthony> it was eeeeasy after that
<z0mbie> hi
<xavieran> patogen, Try posting to the forums too...more people will see your question there...
<patogen> SHMO: Maybe then I won't bother :) It's not *that* important, but I find an easy solution I'll do it :)
<canthony> Hadeshorn hows it goin
<canthony> or did your x puke
<patogen> xavieran: Yeah I guess I can try that :)
<SHMO> patogen, it would still be worthwhile posting in a forum so other people will find the same solution useful
<bodean> server irc.tribalwar.com
<sui> sup
<SHMO> where do i find my memory card? in /dev?
<xavieran> SHMO ya
<canthony> there has to be a way to stop the flickering between usplash and gdm
<SHMO> xavieran, where abouts
<j_humphrey> does anyone know where xmms keeps its playlist file?
<sui> what kiinda memory card?
<SHMO> sd
<xavieran> ls /dev and post the output to pastebin
<demon_spork> canthony, what if you skip the usplash?
<sui> woulden't it be in /media
<clearzen> how do I report a bug?
<SHMO> media is empty
<canthony> hmm i guess i havent done that
<demon_spork> lol
<canthony> really... i have been looking for a good usplash replacemtn
<clearzen> !bug report
<xavieran> Bye every one!
<canthony> cant get splashy going and i keep reading its not developed anymore
<canthony> peace out man
<demon_spork> like a random episode of the Simpsons?
<tsurko> hello
<demon_spork> !hi | tsurko
<ubotu> tsurko: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<canthony> that, plus the white tearing of gdm, plus the dying desktop when compiz starts are the last visuall quirks i have! AHAH
<speedhunt3r> is there a way to have certain screenlets load at startup? I always have to go to /usr/share/screenlets-manager/screenlets-manager.py to run the application.
<sui> hey SHMO
<SHMO> yes
<tsurko> is the 64bit version of ubuntu aimed to amd64 users only? I mean should I install 64bit version on dual core intel CPU?
<j_humphrey> does anyone know where xmms keeps its playlist file?
<sui> it should be in /dev listed as one of ur harddirves
<speedhunt3r> tsurko, yeah it works for all 64bit pcs intel or amd
<sui> like hda1
<canthony> j_humphrey can you do a search on the name
<SHMO> ok i'll have a look sui
<sui> etc..
<tsurko> speedhunt3r, thank you
<sui> probably the last one
<demon_spork> canthony, I won, with the command <grep -r kiba-dock .*> lol
<SHMO> says there
<j_humphrey> canthony, i dont what its even called
<SHMO> says there'll inaccessable
<Slart> tsurko: yes.. it's both intel and amd.. I think they kept the amd-name as credit to amd for being first with an 64bit-processor that ran normal code or something
<tsurko> super:)\
<sui> r you browseing them with in the nautilus window?
<canthony> nice
<demon_spork> .config/autostart/kiba-dock.desktop
<canthony> does that search the file themselves?
<demon_spork> yeah
<canthony> ahh nevermind
<canthony> i didnt know you could do that
<demon_spork> it only took 30 sec
<canthony> i always...   cat WHATEVER > grep ...
<sui> SHMO if you are useing nautilus... try useing the command "gksu nautilus" in the terminal
<demon_spork> I bet if we looked at the source code for locate and find we would see a lot of cat a grep
<demon_spork> lol
<demon_spork> or their equivalent
<Hadeshorn> ok, my computer is now getting to the Gnome login screen, but the screen is black.. any ideas?
<demon_spork> a friend of mine decided he wanted to be able to cat and grep on his window server, so he compiled grep for windows
<canthony> haha nice
<canthony> ill never go back to winblows
<canthony> she is a dirty whore
<canthony> like cartmans mom
<demon_spork> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new 'operating system' by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<demon_spork> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
 * Hadeshorn agrees with Canthony
<Slart> canthony: no need for name calling.. it's just an operating system..
<canthony> your right
<sui> dude windows is awsome
<Hadeshorn> So yes, i have a black gnome login screen... any ideas?
<canthony> not professional ;O
 * demon_spork is blinded by sui's comment
<SHMO> sui do you know the default root password on a live cd?
<dondong> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bossjock77> I guess I shouldn't introduce myself by saying I like Vista, huh?
<clearzen> sui: That is blatant flamebait
<demon_spork> Hadeshorn, try hitting alt+ctrl+backspace once, see what happens
<canthony> can you see anything Hadeshorn
<sui> hade tpick the other ubuntu load thing you know (safe mode)
<sui> lol
<Slart> SHMO: there isn't a root password by default
<Slart> !sudo | SHMO
<ubotu> SHMO: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Hadeshorn> canthony, nothing
<Slart> !root | SHMO
<ubotu> SHMO: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<canthony> how do you know its gdm
<canthony> the sound
<sui> whats wrong with windows clearzen?
<Hadeshorn> because it makes the sound
<xmanxxxx> hi
<speedhunt3r> is there a way to have certain screenlets load at startup? I always have to go to /usr/share/screenlets-manager/screenlets-manager.py to run the application.
<Hadeshorn> i did ctrl, alt, backspace and just makes the login sound again
<xmanxxxx> i i try to install vmware
<canthony> can you punch in your name and pass
<SHMO> it still doesn't like '' as pasword
<canthony> just for grins
<Hadeshorn> i ran the dkpg-configure thing.. and changed the displays and stuff
<Slart> speedhunt3r: isn't there a checkbox in the manager for auto-startup ? I have that
<xmanxxxx> i install the patch, but it dont accept any serial
<xmanxxxx> somebody know whats happening
<xmanxxxx> ?
<canthony> how can i change my name on here via command
<Slart> SHMO: I didn't say the password was "".. there isn't one
<Slart> canthony: /nick yournewawsomenickname
<canthony> ha nice thanx
<SHMO> but anyway, i digress, here
<SHMO> http://pastebin.ca/900883
<dondong> oops,i ,my emerald still has no border
<Slart> SHMO: what are you trying to do?
<sn00zer> xmanxxxx, have you looked into virtualbox? alot of people claim its faster
<speedhunt3r> Slart, i try it it says failed to create autostart folder, i try to create it manually it says it already exists...
<SHMO> Slart, trying to access memory card in usb card reader
<xmanxxxx> i want vmware, because i know it
<xmanxxxx> thganks
<Slart> speedhunt3r: hmm, sounds odd
<sweetsinse> hey can ya gotta be flexible
<xmanxxxx> thanks, but i need be avaliable to put the serial
<Slart> SHMO: where is your card mounted? /media/disk? /media/somethingelse?
<dondong> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SHMO>  /media/ is empty
<norty> I have a question, i have a path to a file, ./test/test.txt, how do i just get the filename "test.txt" ? using the terminal/csh ?
<Slart> SHMO: what are you running? ubuntu?
<demon_spork> dondong, Fusiobot knows about emerald, try #compiz-fusion
<Goundy> Salut
<Goundy> Hello* sorry
<Goundy> I got an old ubuntu live-CD but there's no install icone on the desktop.
<Slart> norty: grep is one way... give me a minute and I'll come up with something
<Goundy> How to get it ?
<SHMO> 5.04 (hoary hedgehog) i'm trying to burn the latest distro to cd but i can't hold it in the live cd's memory
<dondong> demon_spork: Dank!
<norty> thanks
<Hadeshorn> where is the boot log file?
<xmanxxxx> is possible install vmware in ubuntu or isnt
<Hadeshorn> i can try reading that and see why we are going wrong
<sui> SHMO are you sure the drivers for the card reader are installed?
<Slart> SHMO: ouch.. that's really old.. you can't run the regular live cd? how much memory do you have?
<SHMO> no sui
<sui> u can install vmware in ubuntu its easy
<Goundy> I got an old ubuntu live-CD but there's no install icone on the desktop.
<Goundy> How to get it ?
<Goundy> got the 5.10
<SHMO> i've got 1gb memory but it's a dell laptop so the intel card uses system memory for video memory
<xmanxxxx> sui: i do, but it dont accept the serials
<SHMO> i get to 86% downloading the latest distro
<xmanxxxx> is amazing
<SHMO> is there a way i can burn the iso directly from the ftp?
<xmanxxxx> sui: u know why?
<Slart> SHMO: try saving the iso somewhere else.. not on the desktop or home
<sui> why?
<SHMO> Slart, that's why i'm trying to access my memory card
<xmanxxxx> sui: i run the patch and it dont accept the serial
<speedhunt3r> Slart, so any idea what can i do? if i download screenlets and build it again will it do any good? cuase i tried make install and make menu but it still doesn't let me run screenlets automatically at startup
<sui> xmanxxx what patch r u talking about the vmware patch?
<demon_spork> gar, disabling kiba-dock didn't stop the crash
<Hadeshorn> boot log, anyone? where is?
<sweetsinse> dirty
<speedhunt3r> SHMO, why don't you just use the alternate CD installation?
<xmanxxxx> sui: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-vmware-server-1.0.4-on-ubuntu-7.10
<sweetsinse> Hadeshorn
<sweetsinse> there is an xsession error file in your home folder
<sweetsinse> might be hidden
<SHMO> speedhunt3r, because i have a malformed windows partition that i don't want to touch
<SHMO> until i get more help
<SHMO> in the mean time the latest version of ubuntu will do fine
<SHMO> if i can get it burnt
<sweetsinse> i am running that now
<sweetsinse> there is scroll lag and compiz lag with firefox
<Neural_Overload> I'm having problems with my WUSB54GC and it disconnecting randomly. The only thing that helps is rebooting without the WiFi dongle attached.
<sweetsinse> kindof annoying
<kahrytan> SHMO-> what you do to windows?
<SHMO> kahrytan, an a.i. bot installed a rootkit
<hotmonkeyluv> Is there a utility or a program that can reduce disk access in ubuntu? I think linux uses my hard disk more than windows and therefore decreased battery life. is there such a program?
<kahrytan> SHMO-> Oh crap ... Linux has those two.
<kahrytan> *too
<sui> xmanxxxx i don't know about that patch because i installed VMware less then two weeks ago and i never instaled a patch like that
<sui> on 7.10
<sweetsinse> rootkit?
<xmanxxxx> i try but it send errrors
<simi> hi, the screen resolution is not saved, it always defaults to  maximum , how can i make it saved?
<Slart> norty: grep -o '[^/]*$' should work
<SHMO> sweetsinse, the rootkit was made by an a.i. bot that someone taught how to program via hacker forums
<SHMO> it's actually, according to the bot, an existing rootkit that has been modified
<norty> Slart, do i just use that or do i need to put in the filename im searching for?
<sweetsinse> what does it do... it was installed by a bot/
<Slart> SHMO: do you have a fast internet connection?
<sweetsinse> ?
<sui> xmanxxxx http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<SHMO> Slart, pretty fast
<sui> xmanxxxx this tut doesn't mention patching at all
<patogen> gmi_vorbis.c:37:26: error: vorbis/codec.h: No such file or directory
<xmanxxxx> sui: pssss, i hate this
<patogen> what does this mean? I know it has to do with vorbis
<patogen> but what do I need to install to get it to compile?
<Filled-Void> hotmonkeyluv, I think theres a command which optimizes hard disk access on laptops. I think this should help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<Slart> norty: you can use that like this ..  ls | grep -o '[^/]*$
<sn00zer> xmanxxxx, this one does but its for fiesty http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<hotmonkeyluv> Filled-Void: thanks!!!
<sui> xmanxxx are use useing the defalts on the vmware install or are you sintalling to a diffrent location?
<Slart> SHMO: because I think there is a netinstall cd you can use that is much smaller than the regular cd
<SHMO> Slart, can i use the netinstall cd to install a livecd?
<xmanxxxx> sui: defaults, isnt the first time that i install vmware
<Slart> SHMO: but you'll have to install much of the stuff from internet instead of from your local cd.. so it might take a bit longer
<Filled-Void> hotmonkeyluv, Be sure to READ THE WHOLE THING ALSO
<norty> Slart, thanks!
<Filled-Void> sry for caps
<xmanxxxx> but is the first time in ubuntu server 7.10
<Slart> SHMO: nah.. but you can use it to install ubuntu on your computer
<xmanxxxx> because i use opensuse, but now i migratye all to ubuntu
<Slart> SHMO: I kind of assumed that's what you wanted to do, right?
<hotmonkeyluv> Filled-Void: I always read and make backups (I didn't a while ago, then xorg.conf turned to mush, now I backup everything)
<SHMO> Slart, unless i can install to a usb hdd, it's ok, but i don't want to touch the main partition
<erawfish> SHMO: makes no sense to use a netinstall for a liveC
<GSF1200S> hey, quick question.. whats the latest gutsy kernel image?
<sui> xmanxxx im no prob at installing vmware but i used that tutorial i showed you and i only have problems when i tried to change the default file loactions
<Filled-Void> hotmonkeyluv, :) Good make sure theres no consequences sicne I avent personally done it on my laptop yet
<Slart> SHMO: ah.. so what's the goal here? you need a live cd to do what?
<erawfish> GSF1200S: packages.ubunut.org will tell you
<sui> xmanxxx: im no pro*
<SHMO> surf the net, etc.
<GSF1200S> erawfish.. thanks
<xmanxxxx> sui: ???
<hotmonkeyluv> Filled-Void: I'll be your tester!
<simi>     hi, each user set his own resolution, where is this saved?
<Slart> SHMO: can't you do that from your windows install?
<puff> with a .deb file, is there a way to list what the package name will be after you install it?  I don't see anything in the man file.
<Filled-Void> hotmonkeyluv, :)
<xmanxxxx> sui: in no pro, ???
<SHMO> Slart, as i said before, my windows partition is damaged
<GSF1200S> hmm, that site isnt loading up
<sui> xmanxxxx: im not a pro at installing vmware but when i used that tutorial i didn't have a problem at all
<Slart> SHMO: ah.. didn't read that part...
<sui> BY THE WAY vmware works way better with windows!!
<xmanxxxx> grrr
<sui> lol
<xmanxxxx> sui: is rare man, i'm having trubbles here, trust me
<SHMO> so, Slart, you see i'm in quite the conundrum
<astyler> hey, I'm new and trying to install ubuntu off of the alternate cd
<Slart> SHMO: and the problem with the cd you've got is that you don't have enough memory to burn a newer cd, right?
<simi> my resolution is saved like a gnome setting? i need to see where it is saved?
<SHMO> Slart, yes
<Slart> !res | simi
<ubotu> simi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sui> xmanxxx: try removeing all the files you installed and then install with no patches
<astyler> my installing process of xubuntu is stuck on "scanning the mirror" and won't move.  I'd check forums but they are down, and almost all google results point to ubuntu forums.
<sui> xmanxxxx: r u trying to sintall from the apt-get?
<SHMO> Slart, http://pastebin.ca/900883 is my /dev/ can you see my memory card there?
<xmanxxxx> sui: i 'm trying this
<xmanxxxx> nop
<xmanxxxx> nop apt/get
<xmanxxxx> i download the 1.0.4
<sui> oh because thats what the tut u posted tells to do
<xmanxxxx> and put on server using winspc
<Slart> SHMO: might be any of the sd* things
<sui> but apt-get dosen't seem to work for vmware
<speedhunt3r> What exactly happens when I hit "Remember currently running applications" under sessions>session options ?
<SHMO> Slart,  i'll have a look
<kahrytan> simi->  Easy way to restart X is Ctrl-ALT-Delete (key)
<GSF1200S> anyone know what the latest kernel image is?
<kahrytan> simi->  Easy way to restart X is Ctrl-ALT-Backpsace  (key) OOPS
<xmanxxxx> sui: i hate when yhis happen
<threefcata> why is my XP installation unable to write to MBR?
<threefcata> i'm install xp after ubuntu
<Slart> GSF1200S: latest in ubuntu? 2.6.22.14 I think
<sui> xmanxxx yeah idk what to tell you really execpt how i installed it with http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<Slart> threefcata: ask the microsoft people.. they are the ones that created it
<speedhunt3r> threefcata, your xp installation will overwrite your MBR (welcome to windows) lol
<SHMO> Slart, sd* are all inaccessable
<GSF1200S> slart.. thanks
<kahrytan> speedhunt3r->  Or be like me and use two different hdds for linux and xp.
<Slart> SHMO: and sda1 is your regular hard drive?
<threefcata> speedhunt3r, yes but now it can't
<xmanxxxx> threefcata: first install xp, after ubuntu
<sui> xmanxxxx: make sure you have xinetd and build-essential linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<SHMO> Slart, it's a livecd
<xmanxxxx> yes sr
<threefcata> my other partitions are ext3
<speedhunt3r> threefcata, after installation, you can boot up using ur livecd, go to terminal and you can restore grub
<xmanxxxx> sui: it will be the first that i do when finish to install ubuntu server
<Slart> SHMO: yes.. but the live cd is scd0 or somethinh like that.. sda1 is a hard drive
<threefcata> speedhunt3r, now the problem is i can't install XP bucause the installation can't write to MBR
<SHMO> well i haven't been able to access any of the hd* and i'm not surprised as the windows partition is damaged
<kahrytan> threefcata->  you need to chroot into hdd before grub restore.
<speedhunt3r> threefcata, use "sudo grub > find /boot/grub/stage1 > root (hdx, x) > setup (hdx) > quit " where x,x, is the result of the find command.
<xmanxxxx> threefcata: these hdd is bad
<kahrytan> !grub | threefcata
<ubotu> threefcata: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Frogzoo> threefcata: ask in #windows
<abuyazan> hello
<kahrytan> threefcata->  you can use fdisk to delete mbr
<sui> threefcata: supergrub is the best tool/bootdisk to fix all boot issues http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<abuyazan> i am searching about a good solution for purchasing management , does any one have idea about this
<threefcata> kahrytan, fdisk under linux?
<kahrytan> threefcata->  dos.
<speedhunt3r> threefcata, or you could use the grub rescue cd, burn the iso and boot from that..it'll fix all ur mbr problems....
<xmanxxxx> sui: is the same version as in ur tutorial
<Hadeshorn> I am in the terminal, how can i list what screens ubuntu thinks are attached to the comuter
<SecretLine> fdisk can delete all mbr ?
<Hadeshorn> because I believe the black screen at the login is because its putting the display out to an external monitor that isnt there
<kahrytan> threefcata->  There is only one. hence MASTER
<SHMO> Slart, did you get my last message?
<sui> xmanxxxx: yeah
<SaadS|AboutUs_> litius left?
<SaadS|AboutUs_> argh
<Slart> SHMO: yes.. still thinking here
<han`> i am having an issue in compiz where ctrl-alt-right (or ctrl-alt-left for that matter) skips a desktop and instead moves two to the right
<han`> if that makes sense
<xmanxxxx> sui: let me try
<kahrytan> threefcata->  fdisk /mbr will delete and replace with ms original
<han`> anyone ever seen or heard of that?
<xmanxxxx> fdisk -mbr
<d7> how can I change the defualt program for different file extensions?
<sui> xmanxxxx: VMware-server-1.0.4-56528.tar.gz
<kahrytan> xmanxxxx->  thats for linux?
<xmanxxxx> sui: yes i download it minutes ago
<sui> sweet
<han`> oh i just figured it out myself...
<speedhunt3r> d7, system>preferces>perferred applications
<sui> this channel has 10 times as many as ##windows
<d7> speedhunt3r, that seems very limited
<kahrytan> d7->  another way is right click the on the file and click properties
<SHMO> i'm stumped, bored, and in need of a cigarette
<kahrytan> d7->  and open file with will change the default program
<SHMO> brb
<Hadeshorn> whoa
<threefcata> i tried the diskpart that comes with XP disk but it seems it can't handle my disk..
<d7> kahrytan, thank you
<Hadeshorn> i removed xrandr and its like untinstalling soo much stuff
<xmanxxxx> why he try to install  2 os if he cant format mbr
<sui> who knows but supergrub fixes everything
<xmanxxxx> first u install any windows os, because by default any windows take all the mbr
<xmanxxxx> yes i dontknow supergrup, i use lilo
<kahrytan> xmanxxxx->  Windows install cant delete mbr
<bazhang> weird internet situation--not mine, a friend's--can connect to google on a fresh gutsy install and gmail but nowhere else--would this be a ipv6 or a dns problem?
<xmanxxxx> i create my oun disk
<sui> u can install windows second if you use supergub to get ubuntu back on the boot screen
<speedhunt3r> windows will not take over or delete mbr
<xmanxxxx> kahrytan: u read well, use the recovery option fron cd
<speedhunt3r> it just overwrites the data...MBR is the first few bytes of ur hardisk (512 bytes) i think, that tells the BIOS where to look on the harddisk to load the OS... step 2 of booting up the PC.
<d7> man, I don't understand how ubuntu can be so good, and windows be so lame
<sui> imo i still think windows is better simply because so many apps are still developed for it
<sweetsinse> ......
<sui> but ubuntu runs way better and is a lot cooler
<kahrytan> sui-> dude... thats commercial apps. There is thousands of oss apps
<sweetsinse> i have yet to find an app for windows that doesnt hav a better one in linux
<speedhunt3r> along with so many apps there are so many viruses that window's is vurnable to
<sui> but no one makes great apps for ubuntu
<sweetsinse> what kind of app are you lookng for
<badkitty> sui: Give an example
<kahrytan> !best | sui
<ubotu> sui: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<sweetsinse> i have a whole suite of nice ones
 * Slart misses the games...=/
<sui> vmware works better on windows
<sui> lol
<sweetsinse> well yes
<kahrytan> Slart->  and thats why they got consoles
<sweetsinse> there is always the games
<badkitty> sui: Try virtualbox
<badkitty> The only better support I see is for games
<WGGMk> sui: I think VMWare works fine on Linux
<sui> games
<sui> lol
<speedhunt3r> virtualbox is so easy to use, i don't know about vmware, never used it.
<oxeimon> hi, I tried the instructions in "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager" to fix my network manager causing my computer to not suspend, but now my network manager won't even start up on restart. I even removed all the files I created, and it still won't start. Can someone Please help me get my networkmanager to start? Even typing "nm-applet&" in the terminal doesn't do anything...
<sweetsinse> mabe is devs would *maybe* consider there is something other than directx
<Slart> kahrytan: bah.. consoles.. then I'd have to buy my own tv.. hmm.. on the other hand.. that's not a bad idea =)
<kahrytan> Slart->  not really
<WGGMk> I have some specific security questions about deploying a server. Was wondering if anyone could help me answer them for me
<kahrytan> Slart-> Just get tv tuner card
<sui> but you see if ubuntu becomes main steam then it will become just like windows
<badkitty> sui: Except the whole fact that it is NOT PROPRIETARY
<Slart> kahrytan: nah.. that's not my problem.. the wife uses the tv.. =)
<kahrytan> Slart->  though. most dont have a/v input you naturally have to use coxial adapter or get good lcd with a/v inputs
<sweetsinse> my modded xbox does everything anyway
<badkitty> Slart: I feel your pain, the gf owns the tv :-(
<sui> soon ubuntu will be full of auto loginscripts and auto sudio password scripts viruses will have no problem at all
<SHMO> any ideas, Slart?
<WGGMk> yea if ubuntu becomes more dominate in the Desktop world, it wont have as many faults as windows in many different area's of what makes a good OS. IMHO
<sweetsinse> plus i have a xvga2, so i can play high res xbox on a monitor :)
<Slart> SHMO: I'm not sure here.. but have you tried mounting sda1?
<oxeimon> I tried the instructions in "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager" to fix my network manager causing my computer to not suspend, but now my network manager won't even start up on restart. I even removed all the files I created, and it still won't start. Can someone Please help me get my networkmanager to start? Even typing "nm-applet&" in the terminal doesn't do anything...
<muep> sui: people wouldn't use it if it stops working well
<kahrytan> badkitty and Slart -> it's a bad sign when the man of the house gives up the tv...
<dondong> does anyone konw how to install sopcast?
<muep> sui: there are dozens of other distros
<SHMO> Slart, i'm a newb
<muep> badkitty: ubuntu ships proprietary code already
<oxeimon> "ps aux" gives: "nm-applet --sm-disable", AND "nm-applet"...what does that mean?
<SHMO> Slart, how do i mount sda1?
<sweetsinse> bottom line...windows has no concept of users at the filesystem level...wide open legs
<badkitty> kahrytan: It's really more of a percieved giving up.. She thinks she is in control.. If I really wanted to use it, she'd be out
<sui> muep: the only reason any of that would happen is if people use it a lot
<kahrytan> sweetsinse->  any HD monitor has the right ports for console
<dondong> !sopcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sopcast - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> SHMO: I'm assuming the card is formatted as.. FAT32 or something..
<sweetsinse> yeah but this is only a vga monitor
<sweetsinse> like a crt
<kahrytan> badkitty-> but she might kick you onto the couch then
<sweetsinse> but it looks fantastic
<SHMO> Slart, probably
<badkitty> kahrytan: Actually she prefers the couch ;-)
<SHMO> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount /dev/sda1
<SHMO> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<WGGMk> sui: i think your missing a key factor about Linux vs. Windows
<Hadeshorn> can you have network access in recovery mode?
<xmanxxxx> sui: the same trubble
<muep> sui: users don't directly affect ubuntu
<Slart> SHMO: try this  "sudo mkdir /media/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1"
<xmanxxxx> it dont accept the serial
<WGGMk> sui: its not that Windows is used by more people everywhere, its the fact that the OS isnt as hardened as a linux system.
<WGGMk> *using
<Hadeshorn> can you have network access in recovery mode?
<xmanxxxx> sui: why, is ubuntu server 7.1 fault
<oxeimon> Hadeshorn: if you're talking to me, I'm testing it now
<muep> sui: they may request things, but doing anything too idiotic would cause the people who contribute to the distro to disappear
<sweetsinse> windows 'pretends' to lock you out of stuff when in reality every user is an admin
<Hadeshorn> oxeimon, let me know how it goes
<sui> WGGMk: a windows system can be made as secure or more secure then a ubuntu system
<SHMO> Slart, SUCCESS!
<SHMO> i'll take it from here
<sweetsinse> what does this word 'secure' mean....
<SHMO> tyvm
<sweetsinse> if its made by humans it has a crack
<Slart> SHMO: sweet.. you're welcome, good luck
<WGGMk> sui: I fail to see that? passing windows "Genuine Advantage Test" is the matter of changing a .dll value from 1 - 0 in the system32 folder
<sui> WGGMk: but generaly speaking windows is less secure because of the many ease of use fetures
<xmanxxxx> sui: why it doesnt work
<xmanxxxx> ?
<norty> I have another question, I have a path to a file, /test/test.txt and i just want this /test/test  I dont want the extension, i tried figuring this out with grep but can't get it, any help?
<WGGMk> sui: ease of use features do not make a system unsecure, the way they were developed does
<oxeimon> Hadeshorn: it seems like I can. I can do a "sudo aptitude search" successfully
<muep> sui: it's not the features, but they have made compromises in security to ease the use
<muep> sui: it's just the default settings
<sweetsinse> i like the fact that in linux...the files needed by my computer to run dont even belong to me, the user
<WGGMk> sui: muep: and that is MS's flaw, compromissing the wrong things
<Slart> norty: sure.. grep -o '[^/]+/[^/)+$'
<sui> you guys you always have to comprmise security to make things easier
<SHMO> Slart, "/media/sda1/200705~1.mp4" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<xmanxxxx> sui: i had to reinstall ubuntu again to see if it work
<xmanxxxx> ?/
<muep> sui: yes, that's why they have done it in windows
<sui> you cannot make a fullproof secure system thats also user friendly
<oxeimon> sui: the problem is, linux doesn't always work, and compared to windows, it's Extremely buggy and hardware dependent
<Slart> SHMO: run this first.. "sudo chmod -R a+rw /media/sda1"
<oxeimon> Hadeshorn: any ideas?
<sui> xmanxxxx: did it work?
<Hadeshorn> ox: I am soo lost it isnt funny
<muep> oxeimon: linux is a lot less hardware dependent than windows
<Hadeshorn> ox: i need to reinstall GDM
<xmanxxxx> sui: nop
<sweetsinse> linux is just a differnt concept of programming
<xmanxxxx> it dont accept any serial man
<xmanxxxx> any serial
<sui> did you copy and past it?
<sweetsinse> linux is a chain of scripts and highly specialized functions and commands
<xmanxxxx> in suse it never happen
<norty> Slart, that doesn';t seem to work, is there a typo in what you wrote?
<oxeimon> muep: well, in the sense that it will load up on any hardware is one thing, but for it to work flawlessly, is extremely hardware dependent
<sweetsinse> windows favors 'do-it-all' programs
<WGGMk> IMO, linux is THE concept of an OS. Windows is the "different" concept
<xmanxxxx> how i copy if i am in text mode
<xmanxxxx> ?
<oxeimon> muep: windows has worked perfectly on every computer I've ever built. Linux hasn't
<muep> oxeimon: it's not hardware dependency in linux, it's just the lack of drivers
<bazhang> weird internet situation--not mine, a friend's--can connect to google on a fresh gutsy install and gmail but nowhere else--would this be a ipv6 or a dns problem?
<kahrytan> WGGMk->  Linux is the kernel and NT is kernel of Windows
<badkitty> sui: Do you use linux or are you trolling?
<muep> oxeimon: perfect is a subjective thing
<Slart> norty: sorry.. use this instead.. grep -o '[^/]*/[^/)*$'
<pocketdrummer> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<sui> xmanxxx: oh... idk what to tell you its hard to explain things over the net
<xmanxxxx> BLABALALALLAAL
<WGGMk> kahrytan: i know this?
<oxeimon> can someone Please help me get network manager to start up?
<sweetsinse> yeah
<sui> i use linux
<Khisanth> sui: can't be much worst than vista's "ask permission for every tiny thing" :)
<Delvien> Is Ubuntuforums down?
<sui> but im not "useing" linux
<SaadS|AboutUs> Hi All
<SaadS|AboutUs> I need help with my snd
<SaadS|AboutUs> possible totall removal and reinstall
<sui> XP 4 life!!
<xmanxxxx> is possible work with thois shit o not, i'm fucking angry
<sweetsinse> half the time devs have to reverse engineer the hardware to make drivers becasue so many vendors ASSUME we want windoze
<sui> lol
<Slart> norty: or change grep into egrep.. egrep understands the + operator.. regular grep doesn't
<oxeimon> "ps aux" shows "nm-applet --sm-disable", what does that mean? How do I get it to start?
<SHMO> Slart, how do i unmount and remount sda1?
<xukun> Hi all. I wonder which subversion client is best for linux(ubuntu)?
<bazhang> xmanxxxx: watch the language
<Hadeshorn> whats the command to do a apt-get install and get the packages off a cd?
<WGGMk> sweetsinse: thats not an assumption, thats market control
<Slart> SHMO: sudo umount /media/sda1
<pocketdrummer> Isn't this a support channel, not a discussion channel? No offense to anyone, but really, this is taking up a lot of screen space that others can use to get help with issues they are experiencing...
<simi> kahrytan: i know how to restart X but after restart my resolution is set to maximum (1400x...) and i saved it to 1024x... i just want to find where my resolution was saved, somewhere in /home/simi folder
<xmanxxxx> bazhang: u don understand
<Slart> SHMO: and this to mount it again "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1"
<norty> Slart, im trying this but it's not working: ls | egrep -o '[^/]*/[^/]*$'
<sweetsinse> if vendors made opengl games and linux drivers for everything there would be no windoze i think
<sui> i don't think ubuntu is better then windows... however i do not think windows is better then ubuntu
<kahrytan> simi->  edit xorg file
<sweetsinse> hell look at the server market
<sweetsinse> not alot of corps. running windoze servers
<sui> the are diffrent
<Slart> norty: ah.. that's because ls only prints out the filenames. not the path
<WGGMk> I happen to agree with pocketdrummer, we have a lot of !offtopic here
<Hadeshorn> whats the command to do a apt-get install and get the packages off a cd?
<adambadam> I'm having problems with the ubuntu install... Stuck on 15 percent "detecting file systems"... help?
<norty> o ok
<badkitty> sweetsinse: Actually a great deal of corp use MS servers
<bazhang> sui offtopic
<norty> Slart, ill try it with my actually program, thanks for the help
<pocketdrummer> !topid | badkitty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pocketdrummer> !topic | badkitty
<muep> sui: one is mostly free software, the other is one of the most proprietary in existence
<ubotu> badkitty: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<kaoticsnow> how do I set up multiple IP addresses on a Ubuntu serveR?
<kahrytan> simi->  Modes part .. try just putting in your prefer resolution
<badkitty> pocketdrummer: Ouch that hurts man
<kahrytan> simi->  make backup of course
<sweetsinse> why though
<sui> muep: you're right
<badkitty> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<sweetsinse> ok sorry forget it haha
<kaoticsnow> I just cant remember how do set it up lol
<Slart> norty: if you want to test it do this echo "/path1/path2/file.ext" | egrep -o '[^/]*/[^/]*'
<adambadam> Can someone help me with an install issue? 7.10
<SaadS|AboutUs> Need help removing all sound drivers and reinstalling
<badkitty> sweetsinse: They must have extra money they need to write off to lower their co's taxable income i guess
<Gumby> hello all.  I have network driver issues with the kernels that come with edgy but the kernel in hardy works flawlessly with it.  Does anyone know if I am going to see MAJOR issues with using a hardy kernel in edgy?
<Slart> badkitty: anything wrong?
<sui> so guess what im getting
<SHMO> Slart, same error when deleting
<Slart> adambadam: just ask.. someome will answer
<sweetsinse> i just hate recurring fees, and that is m$'s strategy
<sui> im getting an eee pc
<adambadam> I have been stuck on15 percent for about 20 or 30 minutes now
<simi> y
<adambadam> "detecting file systems"
<pocketdrummer> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !English - and most importantly, use common sense...
<Slart> SHMO: hmm.. can you pastebin the output of this command "mount" ?
<xmanxxxx> fucking ubuntu
<Slart> !paste | SHMO
<ubotu> SHMO: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SHMO> no output
<Slart> !language | xmanxxxx
<ubotu> xmanxxxx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<badkitty> Slart: ANE thing wrong??
<sui> sweetsinse: windows comes free with the internet
<xmanxxxx> grrrrrrrrr
<Slart> SHMO: mount didn't print out anything?
<SHMO> Slart, no
<SHMO> nada
<SHMO> nothing
<SHMO> zilch
<sweetsinse> what would billy say to that sui
<sui> who is billy sweetsinse
<Slart> badkitty: since you used the !ops command..
<SHMO> it does mount though
<nealio> I am suing ubuntu becuase they are using my wifes name
<WGGMk> Can anyone give me some advice on a network layout? Security wise
<sweetsinse> he is the GatesKeeper
<badkitty> Slart: Oh no I was just seeing who the ops were... is there a better way to do this
<Slart> SHMO: ok.. this then.. "cat /etc/mtab" ?
<sui> Gateskeeper idk him
<Slart> badkitty: ah.. I've only seen that used when someone needs to be kicked etc..
<sweetsinse> bill gates bro
<Slart> badkitty: and no.. I don't know of a better way to see who the ops are =)
<SHMO> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot / auto rw,noatime 0 0
<jussi01> badkitty: Please dont use that, its only for emergencies
<SHMO> proc /proc proc rw 0 0
<SHMO> sysfs /sys sysfs rw 0 0
<SHMO> devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,gid=5,mode=620 0 0
<SHMO> tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0
<FloodBot2> SHMO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SHMO> usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0
<oxeimon> can someone please help me to get network-manager to start? "ps aux" gives "nm-applet --sm-disable", can someone PLEASE help...?
<sui> i see... idk he never said anything about it to me...
<Slart> SHMO: not in here.. pastebin..
<norty> Slart, when i try that command it says "Permission denied"... do i need to stick sudo in there somewhere?
<SHMO> http://pastebin.ca/900940
<Slart> norty: my echo thingy?
<SHMO> look i gotta go
<badkitty> jussi01: Ok, I apologize .. what does it do..I figured using it by itself only shows me who ops are..not calls anyone
<norty> yeah
<sweetsinse> i dont think he would take to kindly to the idea of "free windoze" via the interent...hell vista ultimate costs over 400 where i w3rk
<SHMO> i thought i could get this done in a couple of hours
<Gumby> oxeimon: have you tried sudo Network-Manager (I think thats what it is)
<xmanxxxx> the fucking ubuntu crash all
<cooli1> anybody here that worked on the training manuals?
<Hadeshorn> whats the command to do a apt-get install and get the packages off a cd?
<pocketdrummer> Are only ops supposed to use !commands?
<SHMO> but that's linux for ya
<sui> do you know that if you're software cannot be pritated then that is a sure sign that it will fail
<Hadeshorn> !apt-get
<sxealex> is there someplace i can download the default apache2.conf file that comes with ubuntu  i deleted mine by mistake
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<oxeimon> Gumby: the command is "nm-applet", and that doesn't work. It doesn't do anything...
<xukun> what's your preferred subversion client?
<SHMO> i gtg
<nealio> I am going to name my daughter ubuntu
<SHMO> bbl
<SHMO> i'll re-ask the question in a few hours
<sui> nealio lol
<sweetsinse> sxealex can you reinstall the package, not sure if that'll do
<SHMO> thanks for the help so far, Slart
<Slart> norty: shouldn't need sudo.. it's only a echo command..
<norty> Slart, wait this is what happenes when i run: echo "/path1/test.txt" | egrep -o '[^/]*/[^/]*$' I get "path1/test.txt" but nothing else
<Slart> SHMO: you're welcome
<jussi01> pocketdrummer: no, anyone can, but !ops is only for emergencies :)
<nealio> If I cant find a wife named ubuntu ill name my daughter that
<oxeimon> Gumby: "ps aux" shows that nm-applet is already running, but for some reason it's running with the option "nm-applet --sm-disable", which according to the helpfile "disables connection to session manager"
<sxealex> can i dpkg-reconfigure?
<Slart> norty: ah.. thought so.. well that wasn't what you wanted?
<WGGMk> can anyone advise me on security measures for running a server with listening applications and security? best practices? hardening the system?
<norty> Slart, no, i want just the fullpath to the file but without the .ext
<sxealex> i have only ssh access
<norty> so like /path1/test.txt I want /path1/test
<sui> WGGMk sounds like you will be reading lots of texts files on server security soon
<SaadS|AboutUs> need help in reinstalling sound
<badkitty> WGGMk: There are a few linux administration pdfs online that have alot of great in-depth information about that
<sweetsinse> sxealex ill see if i got one
<sxealex> :D
<sxealex> you the man
<sparr_> am i the only ubuntu user still encountering fallout of the apache->apache2 conversion?
<Slart> norty: ahh.. I get it.. are there any dots in the path?
<WGGMk> sui: i have a server running already but im just looking for friendly advice, or an assurance on how secure it is to run a server + firewall system as 1 instead of physically seperating it
<sweetsinse> ok got it
 * davidw is wondering if there was something dramatically wrong with the latest firefox upgrade
<sxealex> i never have luck with any httpd.conf files
<norty> no
<norty> Slart, no there aren't
<sweetsinse> open dcc with me
<WGGMk> badkitty: you wouldnt happen to know a good direction to start at would ya? preferabbly NOT a HOW TO
<sweetsinse> i dont remeber how to send files
<Slart> norty: egrep -o '[^\.]*'
<mwazny> I have a problem. My computer freezes with just the wallpaper showing when I try to log out or switch users or anything
<sui> WGGMk don't you use a router?
<Gumby> oxeimon: nm-applet --sm-disable is how it runs by default.  Its normal
<norty> Slart, thanks!!
<Slart> norty: you're welcome
<Gumby> oxeimon: I think without sm-disable the network would only run as long as your session was running
<oxeimon> Gumby: it's not appearing in my notification area, and I can't connect to the internet though...
<WGGMk> sui: no, my server is serving my DHCP and a number of other things.. my WRT54G is flashed with DDWRT firmware acting as a wireless/ethernet bridge/access point
<badkitty> WGGMk: Hmm I suppose I could find the name of some of the pdf's and you could search for them
<xmanxxxx> the fucking ubuntu crash all
<Gumby> oxeimon: if network-manager isnt running then what is the network applet supposed to connect to
<Gumby> oxeimon: does ifconfig return any IP address for your network device?
<sui> WGGMk yeah the best way to lean about it is just to google text files and grab ebooks off torrents and stuff
<oxeimon> Gumby: normally when my internet is working, ifconfig gives 3 sections, "eth0, eth1", and something else
<Gumby> oxeimon: I am guessing that your network issues do not lie with nm-applet (it is only an applet afterall) but more with your network settings/configuration
<oxeimon> Gumby: now, ifconfig gives a section "lo", with inet addr "127.0.0.1"
<mwazny> can anyone help with a problem where ubuntu freezes every time I try to log out or switch users?
<oxeimon> Gumby: it's definitely with the applet.
<davidw> damn
<sweetsinse> i like tomato better that ddrt
<Gumby> oxeimon: ok, so your network isnt up.  no its ont the applet
<davidw> firefox is dead in the water:-/
<oxeimon> I followed the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<oxeimon> Gumby: the two instructions under "Suspend support"
<Gumby> oxeimon: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<oxeimon> after I did that, I restarted, and nm-applet didn't load
<sui> WGGMk default ubuntu is faily secure.. not much you can do to if execpt social engi the admin
<oxeimon> Gumby: that didn't do anything.
<snorkel> sui: what about the recent kernel exploit does that effect ubuntu?
<WGGMk> sui: do you think there is any down fall to using the same machine to firewall and serve?
<oxeimon> it said "reconfiguration network... [OK]"
<oxeimon> *reconfiguring*
<Gumby> oxeimon: so as I initially stated, network manager probably isnt running.  which of course means you have no network management and nm-applet can not connect to anything which is why it isnt working or possibly not even showing up
<WGGMk> snorkel: it only effects you if you give out shell access, for example is someone can ssh into your machine.
<sui> snorkel maybe im not up on all the details of that
<Delvien> Is Ubuntuforums down?
<Gumby> oxeimon: and what does ifconfig show now?
<Slart> Delvien: works here
<Filled-Void> Can I take a screennnnshot of my login screen somehow :x ?
<sweetsinse> damn i really want to fix the gnome panels dying when compiz starts
<oxeimon> Gumby: how do I get network manager to start running?
<oxeimon> Gumby: ifconfig gives the same thing
<Gumby> sudo  /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --pid-file /var/run/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.pid
<sweetsinse> or just start compiz really early in the login process
<oxeimon> Gumby: "lo...inet addr:127.0.0.1"
<sui> http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/02/10/2011257
<Delvien> Slart its giving me a time out...
<Delvien> slart weird
<oxeimon> Gumby: wow, that worked. Now why didn't it do that normally?
<oxeimon> Gumby:  actually, not I can see the applet, but it still doesnt connect
<Gumby> oxeimon: try doing the sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<oxeimon> already tried
<Gumby> what does ifconfig say now (dont paste here, paste somewhere like pastebin.ca and paste the resulting URL back here)
<sui> snorkel "Unprivileged  local users can gain elevated (root) privileges. Since the
<sui> vulnerability permits  privilege 0  ring code execution, users  may also
<sui> break out from virtual machines like UML (user mode Linux)"
<oxeimon> Gumby: well, I clearly can't paste, since I'm on another computer as the problem computer doesn't have internet
<oxeimon> Gumby: but it gives the expected 3 sections
<oxeimon> "eth0, eth1, lo", with no valid ip-addresses anywhere
<Gumby> oxeimon:which connection is the default connection?
<oxeimon> Gumby: "eth1" is the wireless
<sui> WGGMk do you use remote logins on you're server?
<ninetto> someone knows virtualbox ?
<WGGMk> sui: yes why?
<Gumby> oxeimon: are you using encryption with the wifi?
<oxeimon> Gumby: "eth1      Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00...... UP BROADCAST MULTICASST MTU:1500  Metric:1  RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:2841"
<ninetto> i have a problem....after installation of vista in virtualbox i have a problem 67 to connect the shared directory
<jason__> okay, i have tried literally everything. and still, the only operating system that will recognize my sound card and USE it, is freespire.. anyone have any ideas?
<sui> MGGMk because thats the only way someone and exploit you're kernal
<WGGMk> sui: i know, i just told someone else that
<Gumby> oxeimon: try this  sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<oxeimon> Gumby: hmm, I'm not entirely sure what you mean. I recently installed some certificates via firefox that allowed me to connect to an encrypted network
<WGGMk> sui: im not concerned though
<ninetto> someone help me please ?
<codename> Anyone know anything about installing UT2004
<codename> On 7.10
<oxeimon> Gumby: but there's another unencrypted network that I often connect to as well
<oxeimon> Gumby:  and neither works
<Gumby> oxeimon: see if it shows wireless networks available and hopefully at least yours
<sweetsinse> has anyone else used freenx
<sui> WGGMk ubuntu passwords are more secure then vista
<oxeimon> Gumby: Yes it does
<WGGMk> sui: i think that would depend on the individual
<simi> i can't find where gnome is saving my resoltion, i will try to save it in xorg but is not posible that gnome or ubuntu change it back to the maximum suported resolution?
<Gumby> oxeimon: ok, that is good.  have a look at the nm-applet now.  does is list those networks?
<sui> WGGMk you host lots of people
<oxeimon> Gumby:  in fact, it shows 43 networks, a bunch of which have the same name as the ones I normally connect to
<WGGMk> a private group
<oxeimon> Gumby:  and yes, it does.
<alinon> i'm having issues changing the theme for my lock dialog, anyone care to lend a hand?
<codename> Anyone know anything about installing UT2004
<Gumby> oxeimon: and can you connect to those ones you were connecting to before now?
<oxeimon> Gumby: However, when I click on them, it tries to connect for 5 seconds, and fails.
<WGGMk> sui: a private group (didnt include your name that time)
<oxeimon> Gumby: I cannot connect to any of them
<alinon> i'm not getting any errors, but my theme doesn't change either
<Gumby> oxeimon: ok, let me read that page you posted earlier for a second.
<sweetsinse> alinon them for everything?
<oxeimon> Gumby: which page
<sweetsinse> theme*
<Gumby> oxeimon: what exactly were you trying to do when following the instructions on that page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<alinon> sweetsince: no just for the lock dialog theme
<oxeimon> Gumby: well, my wireless used to randomly crash, taking the whole computer down with it
<oxeimon> Gumby: so I was trying to fix that
<sweetsinse> like shutdown and gksudo and whatnot
<taime1> no sound on my laptop..help?
<wers> in what directory are kde icons located? :)
<Gumby> oxeimon: ok, that page isnt going to help with that
<alinon> sweetsince: like if you hit ctrl-alt L - i want to change what that lock screen looks like
<oxeimon> Gumby: so I followed the instructions under "Suspend support", and later on under "Disabling NetworkManager"
<oxeimon> Gumby: but afterwards, I deleted all the files I created
<sweetsinse> ahhhh
<sweetsinse> never use that
<Gumby> oxeimon: rm /etc/acpi/suspend.d/*network-manager.sh (just in case)
<alinon> sweetsince: i went to gnome-look.org and found one i like, followed the instructions - but it's just not changing it
<sweetsinse> does everything else change like gksudo and the logout screen alinon
<oxeimon> Gumby: no such file or directory :-)
<alinon> sweetsinse: naw, it's only suppose to change the lock theme
<sweetsinse> i didnt know there were themes just for that?
<Gumby> oxeimon: and also sudo rm /etc/default/NetworkManager*
<sweetsinse> interesting
<oxeimon> Gumby: can you paste your /etc/dbus-1/event.d/26NetworkManager
<Gumby> oxeimon: sudo  /usr/sbin/NetworkManagerDispatcher --pid-file /var/run/NetworkManager/NetworkManagerDispatcher.pid
<Werdna> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a system with no cd-rom drive, unable to boot from usb with syslinux (but it can read the drive), and a floppy drive. I've copied the contents of the ubuntu cd to my USB drive, and I'm trying to boot into it via a floppy drive. How can I talk syslinux into booting a kernel on external media (such as a usb storage device)?
<alinon> sweetsince: yeap if you goto gconf-editor and change the lock_dialog-theme
<oxeimon> Gumby: I mean, your "/etc/dbus-1/event.d/26NetworkManagerDispatcher", and your "/etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager"
<oxeimon> Gumby: I think I accidentally deleted those...
<sweetsinse> Werdna i just did this
<alinon> sweetsince: they look great, i just can't change mine! haha
<Gumby> oxeimon: http://pastebin.ca/900958
<sweetsinse> i have the floppy at my house though and im not there :(
<Gumby> thats the first one
<Werdna> sweetsinse: how'd you do it?
<oxeimon> Gumby: would yours be the same as mine?
<sweetsinse> i found a boot image for a floppy somewhere
<alinon> well i guess i'm just gonna try rebooting and see if that helps
<Werdna> sweetsinse: remember anything about it?
<sweetsinse> basically uses drivers 2 mount the cdrom then boot from there
<Gumby> oxeimon: second one is http://pastebin.ca/900960
<sweetsinse> gimme a min
<Gumby> oxeimon: I am using ubuntu hardy so it may or may not be.  tough to tell
<NineTeen67Comet> WWhuah nelly! .. I recently updated my son's computer (7.10 Ubuntu) and rebooted to blackness .. No BIOS even .. I can hear the hd spin around, and even moved the PCI video card around and tried an AGP card I have laying around with same results .. help?
<Gumby> oxeimon: cant hurt to try though.
<oxeimon> hmm, if I reinstall networkmanager, would that remake those scripts?
<sweetsinse> oxeimon
<tijn> NineTeen67Comet, does not sound like an OS / update problem
<sweetsinse> do you know much about the s30gdm script
<oxeimon> sweetsinse: yes?
<oxeimon> sweetsinse: nope nothing at all
<tijn> NineTeen67Comet, do you hear beeps?
<NineTeen67Comet> tijn: that's what I'm thinking .. maybe the mobo battery?
<sweetsinse> in my bootcharts...gdm starts from that script then gets killed and reinitiated by the getty
<NineTeen67Comet> tijn: yeah .. it'll beep three times sometimes, and others it'll dual beet, then tripple .. I'm in google now looking up beeps ..
<sweetsinse> i want to solve this flashing screen between usplash and gdm
<Gumby> oxeimon: after editing those files I'd give your system a reboot and see how things worked then
<tijn> 3 beeps have a meaning indeed ;)
<cptnymo> hello
 * NineTeen67Comet lol .. no beeps now .. sigh ..
<tijn> maybe  your memory
<cptnymo> is the update website down for ubuntu?
<NineTeen67Comet> tijn: yeah .. slowly pulling and replacing stuff .. lucky it is an old box with hardware I've got in supply .. lol
<tijn> NineTeen67Comet, what you also can do is strip the system completly except mobo/proc etc and listen for beeps
<jakil_> re
<jakil_> piti je fait quoi ma
<jakil_> la
<griffi1> hello
<cptnymo> hello?
<cptnymo> can anyone read this?
<badkitty> update website?
<badkitty> yes i can
<NineTeen67Comet> tijn: bout to that point .. I'm a little confused because I can hear the hd boot up as normal ...
<cptnymo> yes i tryed to update at it said 404
<badkitty> how did you try to update?
<oxeimon> Gumby: I can't seem to reinstall network-manager
<oxeimon> Gumby: can I somehow get it from the ubuntu install disk?
<Gumby> oxeimon: reinstall?
<Gumby> you completely removed it?
<Gumby> or just those files?
<oxeimon> Gumby: I'm trying to sudo aptitude reinstall network-manager
<cptnymo> W: Failed to fetch http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs-data_3.5.8-0ubuntu3.3_all.deb
<oxeimon> Gumby: hopefully that will replace those files
<cptnymo>   404 Not Found
<Gumby> oxeimon: why not just create them yourself?
<marshmello> How would I go about adding all ips to the ban list in the iptable and then adding certain ips on a specif port limited access?
<P1ro> hi, any guide to update kernel ?
<oxeimon> Gumby: how do I create them?
<oxeimon> Gumby: the ones you sent me are from hardy, and I can't copy/paste
<tijn> NineTeen67Comet, well it can be multiple problems, mem, video card, proc, mobo etc
<badkitty> cptnymo: Is that for kde?
<Pupeno> any recommended RSS reader?
<Gumby> oxeimon: well a few ways, you can open them up on the desktop by doing gksudo gedit /path/to/file  or via a console by doing sudo nano -w /path/to/file
<Gumby> oxeimon: floppy? cdrom?  usbstich?  copy them over
<P1ro> its there any guide/doc or something to update the kernel ?
<Gumby> usbstick
<cptnymo> idk its just a bunch of stuff that came up in the little available updates pop up
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What is a 'commit' log? (Found in Synaptic > File > History.) I have read 'dict commit' but do not get the meaning of 'commit' here.
<bruno__> papyrus
<bruno__> merde
<marshmello> How would I go about adding all ips to the ban list in the iptable and then adding certain ips on a specif port limited access?
<badkitty> cptnymo: I dunno what that repo is for.. i dont get an error and I dont think that is a repo in my sources
<sweetsinse> Werdna you there
<cptnymo> do you know how i can make it go away?
<codename> Anyone know anything about installing UT2004
<codename> i dont have the installer.sh
<P1ro> how i can make my sources point to my kernel
<P1ro> i have two kernel and im trying to patch one driver and it always patchs the old kernel !
<Werdna> sweetsinse: yes
<sweetsinse> ok
<sweetsinse> you need sbm.bin
<sweetsinse> SmartBootManager
<mabap> Hello how do I view a dvd?
<gary4gar> codename, http://ubuntu-forum.com/showthread.php?t=394706
<ttys2> how can i sett user rights in fstab for smbfs
<Werdna> sweetsinse: cheers.
<sweetsinse> use:    dd if=sbm.bin of=/dev/fd0 bs=1 count=512    :to copy to a floppy haha
<sweetsinse> Werdna that last part is important
<sweetsinse> its like rawrite in windows
<nomopofomo> Hello, I'm trying to figure out why the title bar of windows turns white occasionally.
<thelonecabbage> is there an applet than can monitor remote server uptime?
<badkitty> mabap: Use vlc or totem
<unixpower> hello all
<NineTeen67Comet> thelonecabbage: I use Munin to track all my boxes .. munin.openlug.com .. you can also just have it watch your one box ..
<pabix> nomopofomo, system, preferences, sounds, system bell ?
<Pupeno> I am used to Akregator, but I'd like to use something more Gnomish on Gnome.
<NineTeen67Comet> aptitude intstall munin-node munin and some minor /etc/munin/*.conf editing and it'll be up
<feanorek> how can i hide, my hdd icon on the desktop?? I got gnome
<gary4gar> does d4x, support multiple connections to same servers?
<Werdna> sweetsinse: I have rawrite, I'm in windows now :P
<sweetsinse> whats akgragator
<thelonecabbage> NineTeen67Comet: I use munin
<sweetsinse> ok perfect
<Survivorman>     Liferea is gnomish
<badkitty> sweetsinse: RSS reader i believe
<thelonecabbage> but I need something more simple, just to report when a server goes down
<mabap> badkitty: okay I will try this
<oCtodur> anyone that have time to give help with a e100_eeprom_load: EEPROM corrupted error while booting ubuntu ?
<pabix> gary4gar, system, preferences, peripherals
<NineTeen67Comet> thelonecabbage: I use a server uptime service that'll pop you an e-mail .. http://www.serviceuptime.com/free_monitoring.php first URL is free.
<pabix> gary4gar, sorry, was for feanorek
<nomopofomo> pabix, it's nothing to do with sounds at all. It's a bug, I believe, where the title bar of a window will turn white/gray and the minimize/maximize/close buttons become mostly invisible.
<pabix> nomopofomo, got compiz?
<thelonecabbage> unless the email reaches out and smacks me in the head, it's not much use
<mabap> badkitty: Totem could not play 'file:///home/mabap/media:/hda'
<thelonecabbage> the point is I need something to alert me when a server goes down
<thelonecabbage> I don't check my email 'cept once or twice a day
<feanorek> pabix, thx
<nomopofomo> pabix, I believe I do but I think I probably need to download the application that allows me access to the advanced compiz settings, right?
<pabix> nomopofomo, for compiz issues, you better ask another person... I'm the wrong one :(
<NineTeen67Comet> thelonecabbage: lol .. Hire a little kid to go off when he sees his game go down .. lol .. I dunno what'll actually pop out a signal other than e-mail or log ..
<badkitty> mabap: If it doesn't work you probably need to download the codecs
<ttys2> where can i find material that will give me an idea about user rights and how they work when it comes to setting them my self
<thelonecabbage> NineTeen67Comet: in theory applet
<thelonecabbage> I guess I'll have to write one
 * pabix is compiling itk, vtk, ffmpeg, mpeg2-encode, and paraview...
<nomopofomo> pabix, maybe you can help me with another issue? Which plug-in would you recommend for viewing Quicktime movies in Firefox?
<pabix> nomopofomo, mplayer plug-in?
<nomopofomo> pabix, I'll look, thanks :)
<pabix> you search for mplayer in synaptic (and you have downloaded the non-free codecs)
<Survivorman> pabix, does the whole app grey out?
<mabap> badkitty: I have all the codecs.. :/
<nomopofomo> Survivorman, are you talking to me?
<Survivorman> Oops
<pabix> Survivorman, I have no problem with my desktop, you might have asked nomopofomo
<Survivorman> Sorry
<badkitty> mabap: are you sure.. do you have libdvdcss2?
<pabix> :)
<sweetsinse> nomopofomo what driver and vidcard you using
<Survivorman> Sorry pabix
<pabix> no need to be
<nomopofomo> sweetsinse, nvidia and Geforce 6600 GT
<Werdna> sweetsinse: didn't work. my files are on a USB drive, which it wouldn't talk to.
<sweetsinse> oh you did say that didnt you Werdna
<sweetsinse> i thought you needed floppy
<Survivorman> In compiz, the whole app occasionally greys out when the app crashes, but if the titlebars disappear, usually switching from gtk back to emerald helps me fix it
<Werdna> no, not enough room on a floppy :P
<sweetsinse> ahh
<sweetsinse> what do you need on there?
<sweetsinse> what you mean not enough room
<sweetsinse> nomopofomo what wndow decorator
<nomopofomo> Survivorman, no, that's not the case. Sometimes while switching between windows or moving my mouse over the title bar buttons, the title bar ONLY will grey out.
<Werdna> sweetsinse: the 700MB ubuntu install disk. I can't find my damn USB CD-ROM drive. I've copied the files themselves onto a USB disk, and I want to run it.
<nomopofomo> sweetsinse, compiz... I think? I don't actually know what a window decorator is.
<Werdna> sweetsinse: I've determined that if syslinux would work on that disk, I'd be in business.
<nomopofomo> sweetsinse, I know I'm using the human theme. 7.10 Gutsy.
<nomic> can anyone tell me when i have set up a simple NFS share and i type "sudo mount 192.168.0.2:/home/dan  /home/dan"  where 192.168.0.2 is the inet address of wlan0 on the server  -- I get "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on 192.168.0.2:/home/dan, missing code page or helper program or other error"
<sweetsinse> Werdna why not use floppy to boot cd, what were you trying to do again
<sweetsinse> nomopofomo you are probly using gtk-window-decorator
<Werdna> sweetsinse: Install ubuntu. I don't have a CD drive for this computer (it's a laptop)
<nomopofomo> sweetsinse, how would I confirm?
<pocketdrummer> Is there a Dashboard like program that works well with Ubuntu (that I can get from the repository?)
<sweetsinse> ps aux | grep gtk-window
<dgjones> nomic, are you using this help guide to setup nfs? https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/network-file-system.html
<sweetsinse> run that nomopofomo
<nomic> nope
<nomic> i will try that one
<nomopofomo> /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator --replace
<nomopofomo> sweetsinse, I am running it.
<badkitty> pocketdrummer: screenlets?
<sweetsinse> you could try like soeone suggested, to install emerald nomopofomo
<sweetsinse> i personally like it alot
<pocketdrummer> badkitty: is it available from the repository and not Ubuntu breaking? This is the first time I've had it up and running without serious problems.
<nomopofomo> sweetsinse, what's it called in the package manager?
<sweetsinse> and i know gtk has issues sometimes with compiz
<oxeimon> Gumby: thanks for all your help. I finally have it working
<griffi1> does anyone where is the file .config for the kernel when youfirst install ubuntu (I mean the kernel header) ??
<sweetsinse> just emerald
<Gumby> oxeimon: good to hear
<oxeimon> Gumby: and by working, I mean back to the point before I tried to fix it hahahah
<sweetsinse> compiz will use it by default if it exists
<badkitty> pocketdrummer: Umm actually i think it is.. try it if not, its just a repo away..
<dgjones> nomic, i used that and didn't have a problem setting it up, my nfs shares mount from fstab, instead of using the hostname, i use the ip address of the machine and have set the mount points into /media
<Gumby> oxeimon: always a learning experience :)
<nomic> right thanks dgjones ... btw how do you get a hostname for a machine instead of an ip address
<oxeimon> now I can finally start on my problem set that's due tomorrow. gahhhhh
<nomic> i think it is because i should be using fstab
<sweetsinse> Werdna do you have a floppy though on that lappy
<oboy03> what should i do if in my restricted drivers manger ATI card is present and not NVIDIA which is my video card
<nomopofomo> One last question. How do I choose which plug-in I want to decode movies in my browser if there are two installed? Should I just remove the Totem plug-in or will that cause dependency errors? I would rather use the VLC plug-in.
<dgjones> nomic, i'm not sure about getting the hostname, its something i need to have a look at myself at some point for situations when the ip address changes
<sweetsinse> nomopofomo remove totem-mozilla
<nomic> yes i gather the ip address may not be constant dgjones
<sweetsinse> nomopofomo is emerald w3rking/
<nomopofomo> sweetsinse, installing it now :)
<dgjones> nomic, in theory on mine it should be, i use mac address filtering and each allowed mac address is linked to an internal ip address on the router, but for some reason my router settings have gotten confused and they've changed which is why i want to change to the hostname
<oboy03> what should i do if in my restricted drivers manger ATI card is present and not NVIDIA which is my video card
<nomopofomo> oboy03, shit a brick.
<sweetsinse> oboy03 is everything w3rking at the moment?
<oboy03> yeah
<nomic>  l8r dgjones
<sweetsinse> then id say if it aint broke... :)
<oboy03> sweetsinse: then i cant use accelerated graphic
<sweetsinse> ahh
<badkitty> lol
<Werdna> sweetsinse: yes.
<oboy03> nomopofomo: what do u mean by shit a brick???
<speedhunt3r> can anyone use QtTube anymore? seems like every URL times out when i try to download...
<sweetsinse> haha what is output of:   lspci | grep VGA   :oboy03
<oboy03> ??
<nomopofomo> oboy03, I meant it sounds like a tricky problem.
<sweetsinse> Werdna i dont know, maybe sbm can pass boot to usb also?
<badkitty> oboy03: He means, that shouldn't be possible
<Werdna> sweetsinse: nope.
<oboy03> well it is possible
<badkitty> oboy03: And that your are in a jam
<sweetsinse> haha
<sweetsinse> a very sticky fruit jam
<badkitty> oboy03: How could it recognize an nvidia card as an ati?
<sweetsinse> yes that is peculiar
<sweetsinse> what is the output of that command oboy03
<nomopofomo> Haha, how do I actually apply one of these themes in Emerald?
<oboy03> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
<sweetsinse> nomopofomo are you in the theme manager for emerald
<oboy03> but in restricted driver it says
<nomopofomo> Yes
<oboy03> ATI accelerated drvier and HAL
<sweetsinse> hang on i dont have it installed on hardy
<norty> how do i get diff to print out 0 or 1 everytime? i need to use it in an if statement..
<nomopofomo> Sigh... I need subversion...
<nomopofomo> I'm on it sweetsinse.
<sweetsinse> oboy03 you might have to specify driver in xorg.conf, dont know which you need?
<sweetsinse> nomopofomo do you have a .emerald file
<sweetsinse> pretty sure you just go to 'Import'
<badkitty> oboy03: I see the system tells you its an nvidia card but it recommends an ati driver in the restricted manager?
<oboy03> badkitty: yes
<nomopofomo> sweetsinse, not yet. I could export one from the theme manager but I'm going to try to import some first from the repositories.
<sweetsinse> oh
<nomopofomo> But first, I need subversion.
<sweetsinse> i dont know of any packages in the repos
<oboy03> i just updated a while ago and i am surprise it recommends ATI, i had it working before with nvidia
<badkitty> oboy03: Can you install the nvidia drivers yourself?
<sweetsinse> do you remeber what driver you were using
<oboy03> badkitty: i do not know manually, i just follow the update
<oboy03> i remember the new-nvidia-glx
<oboy03> i think
<cafuego> nvidia-glx-new
<oboy03> thats it
<nomopofomo> sweetsinse, yeah, I can't figure out how to get any of the themes from the repositories...
<oboy03> i tried now sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<nomopofomo> after that command finishes, oboy03, run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<badkitty> oboy03: Your going to have to enable the restricted repo i imagine
<badkitty> oh ...it worked?
<oboy03> so how can i remove the ati and the HAL?
<sweetsinse> no sure either, didnt know there were theme packs in repo nomopofomo
<sweetsinse> oh you dont want to remove hal my friend
<sweetsinse> emerald is crazy customizable
<corporeal> anyone here use ypserv/nis?
<Le^stat> how do i install different login screens or themes
<sweetsinse> system > administration > login window
<Le^stat> i've downloaded some
<Le^stat> it doesnt recognise it
<sweetsinse> did you unpack it
<oboy03> i think u hav to us gdm manager or something like that
<sweetsinse> leave it as a .tar
<Le^stat> oh
<Le^stat> nice one
<Le^stat> ta
<norty> How do I get diff to output either 0 or 1, i need to use it for an if statement.. ??
<sweetsinse> haha no worries
<sweetsinse> norty is this bash
<sweetsinse> script
<norty> no csh
<mabap> norty: diff a b > /dev/null; echo $?
<Werdna> sweetsinse: any ideas?
<norty> I need it to work locally
<mabap> norty: what do you mean?
<norty> can't have access to /dev
<oboy03> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable   did not work
<nomopofomo> I can't figure out how to make Emerald work for me. :(
<badkitty> nomopofomo: It doesn't work at all?
<IndyGunFreak> nomopofomo: are your graphics drivers installed?
<nomopofomo> IndyGunFreak, course. badkitty I opened up the app in System >Preferences but can't figure out how to apply the theme.
<boy> hai
<badkitty> nomopofomo: You apply the theme inside of emerald
<sweetsinse> Werdna i dont suppose youve poked around your bios for usb support...haha wishful thinking?
<IndyGunFreak> nomopofomo: it should enable as soon as you choose it, least it always has for me.
<nomopofomo> emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0" from terminal
<boy> what is your name
<nomopofomo> I meant that came from the terminal.
<sweetsinse> nomopofomo can you see the default red borders?
<nomopofomo> No.
<sweetsinse> you need to restart compiz
<badkitty> i see... have you rebooted since you installed it?
<sweetsinse> or
<sweetsinse> in terminal
<nomopofomo> badkitty, no :)
<sweetsinse> emerald --replace
<oboy03> is there an easier way to remove the list in the restricted driver manager?
<norty> nevermind i got it
<norty> thanks
<nomopofomo> sweetsinse, that worked!
<sweetsinse> mmm BOMB
<IndyGunFreak> oboy03: why are you worried about it?.. just disable what you don't want, enable what you want, and don't worry about it.
<sweetsinse> compiz will boot emerald from now on
<nomopofomo> Uh oh.
<badkitty> nomopofomo: That was my next move
<oboy03> thats the problem
<sweetsinse> hahaha
<oboy03> what i want is not in it
<oboy03> :)
<sweetsinse> haha i think he killed his decorations
<sweetsinse> when he closed term
<IndyGunFreak> oboy03: ok, think about your question.
<oboy03> i cant use accelerated graphics if my card is not detected
<Werdna> sweetsinse: well, it HAS usb support, but I've tried numerous syslinux-based methods to boot from it, and all I get is 'Boot error'
<sweetsinse> hmm
<oboy03> so any ideas?
<kerbtray> hello, i want to know if running virtualbox on a 64 bits ubntu installation would really get a perfomance boost out of my machines. Can someone give me some vieuws on that ?
<sweetsinse> i wish i could help ya more man but i have never done anything with usb Werdna
<IndyGunFreak> yes, install your graphics drivers
<IndyGunFreak> oboy03: what type of graphics device?
<oboy03> yeah it is installed and not listed
<oboy03> fx5500
<oboy03> nvidia
<IndyGunFreak> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<sweetsinse> what is output of:   glxinfo | grep direct   :oboy03
<oboy03> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sweetsinse> ha what the fudge
<IndyGunFreak> well, i'd say your drivers likely aren't setup
<sweetsinse> yes a very not good sign
<oboy03> isnt the update suppose to handle that?
<IndyGunFreak> oboy03: how did you install the driver?
<oboy03> it just update from the main server
<sweetsinse> oboy is this udgrade from feisty 2 gutsy
<oboy03> nope
<oboy03> this is gutsy
<sweetsinse> just a simple package upgrade?
<kazil> hi all! i'm loosing wireless connection when trying something to upload (torrents, ftp, browser, no difference). i've got LevelOne WNC-0305USB adapter. anyone any idea?
<oboy03> then i chose important sec updt and recomendd update
<kazil> the device worked out-of-the-boy
<kazil> boz
<kazil> box
<Belisarivs> Hi all
<NullNone> Hi All!
<sweetsinse> hi y'all
<Belisarivs> could someone help me with configuration of ktorrent?
<sweetsinse> well i hear san andreas calling me
<sweetsinse> peace out ubuntunununu
<achandrashekar> can someone aid me with dhcp failover ad dhcpd.conf ?
<oboy03> its funny i never had a successful install-then-update
<achandrashekar> i am trying to failover/load balance for ltsp
<oboy03> i always end up reinstalling ubuntu
<kazil> hi all! i'm loosing wireless connection when trying something to upload (torrents, ftp, browser, no difference). i've got LevelOne WNC-0305USB adapter. anyone any idea?
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | kazil try looking here
<ubotu> kazil try looking here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> oboy03: if you end up reinstalling, then you're doing something horribly wrong.,... reinstalling isn't fixing problems..,
<blue1> Hello, could someone help me on how to transfer data between two hdd's? I can only see one of the dics's in the folder management
<oboy03> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> oboy03: so the first thing, your nvidia driver is not installed.
<oboy03> its just that linux is not as user friendly as windows
<griffi1> achandrashekar: if you find a way for dhcp failover let me know pls I m very interesting
<oboy03> but im trying hard
<IndyGunFreak> oboy03: sure it is, you've jus been spoonfed windows your whole life.
<oboy03> yeah i agree
<oboy03> so now nvidia i guess is not installed
<achandrashekar> griffil: i am close. but i have a problem with failover parameter causing dhcp not to start
<Ernst> Will the new kernel 2.6.24 make it into Hardy Heron?
<IndyGunFreak> oboy03: it would appear so
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | oboy03
<ubotu> oboy03: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linuxas> hello
<oboy03> is there a way to fix things without tying anything in the terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> oboy03: it should have been recognized and setup out of the box, why it wasn't, i don't know.
<Belisarivs> I and my friends in flat are connected to the Internet. Actually we have line connection to router with which we created wireless network
<Belisarivs> we connect to that network
<IndyGunFreak> oboy03: thats almost a given, NO... you'll almost always need to use terminal.
<Belisarivs> when I download via ktorrent, my friends are unable to browse web and so
<blue1> My drives shows up in disk & filesystems, but not with df -h http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/3746/56615644aq8.png
<linuxas> i resized my ext3 filesystem. and now at boot time, it shows that's cann't read at filesystem... check this --> http://pastebin.ca/900996
<Belisarivs> so, how to configure ktorrent so they are no longer bothered?
<Belisarivs> Any idea?
<linuxas> what can i do?
<linuxas> Belisarivs, use azureus :)
<IndyGunFreak> Belisarivs: thats probably a question for ktorrent, as it has nothign to do with Ubuntu
<blue1> or bittorrent if you dont like java slowing down your system
<linuxas> any idea what can i do with this http://pastebin.ca/900996 ?
<Nozy> hi all
<mason> hello ??
<Nozy> I have 1 thing that is driver me mad it to do with my KB not sure why but my ¨
<mason> i'm a newbie here
<mason> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4311216&posted=1#post4311216
<oboy03> so how do i set the restricted driver to the way it was when it was installed?
<mason> can somebody teach me how to fix this problem ?
<Nozy> dont work right was will as ´ < key
<Ayabara_> or there good movie players out there besides mplayer and vlc?
<Ayabara_> or->are
<IndyGunFreak> oboy03: so let me understand, your nvidia card was in restricted driver when you installed?
<mason> sorry just know disconnect
<oboy03> nope
<IndyGunFreak> Ayabara_: totem, xine, vlc is the best in my opinion though
<oboy03> it was before i reinstalled
<oboy03> it was the only present
<IndyGunFreak> well, i don't know why it wouldn't be now.
<IndyGunFreak> why did you reinstlal last time?
<oboy03> then i reinstalled yesterday and updated a while ago, and now ati is a choice instead of nvidia
<mason> i was already install xserver-xgl, and when i type compiz in terminal i get this:Checking for Xgl: not present.
<mason> No whitelisted driver found
<mason> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity  "
<mason> this is my graphic card:VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<oboy03> i resintalled because the desktop was gone after i login
<mason> i click the restricted drivers manager and got the message "your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<mason> i set the advanced desktop effects nothing appear, i want to enable the effects but got the message"desktop effects could not be enabled"
<mason> why?
<mason> can some one teach me ?
<Ayabara_> IndyGunFreak: ok. I'm using the vlc nightly now, and when its stable "enough" I think it will replace mplayer as my favorite choice
<IndyGunFreak> Ayabara_: the version in the repositories is perfectly stable, why are you using the nightly build?
<oboy03> well im gonna rest for a while my head aches from troubleshooting :)
<IndyGunFreak> oboy03: trouble shoot it the way you did the first time, reinstall.lol.
<Ayabara_> IndyGunFreak: a couple of things I miss is implemented there. like a shortcut to zoom video to 50/100/200% of original size
<yclian> I don't know whether I should hate IBM and Oracle; or Debian when I realized a lot of th installation of their products require extra efforts on Debian/Ubuntu. :-|
<IndyGunFreak> yclian: well, like what.
<Survivorman> I blame Charles Babbage
<bazhang> yclian: got an actual question?
<yclian> WebSphere MQ and Oracle 11g not working as expected. Maybe I'm not doing the right things.
<yclian> nah nah, not actual questions.
<yclian> *no
<bazhang> Survivorman: interesting but offtopic
<badkitty> yclian: Why use those db's over others
<yclian> badkitty: trying to reproduce some client's problems.
<bazhang> mason: how much memory on that gpu?
<mason> 256 mb ram
<bazhang> is that ati or nvidia?
<nomic> ping
<mason> this is my praphic card: VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<mason> graphic card* > VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<bazhang> mason not familiar with that card; does it support compiz? you can ask in their channel #compiz-fusion
<mason> thank bazhang
<bazhang> np
<sweetsinse> whas the best video editor
<wers> I'm thinking of doing something to improve the sound quality of music played with rhythmbox. any idea? :)
<levander> nv is the binary driver, nvidia is the open source driver, right?
<neville> Other way around
<levander> ....
<newTruth> Hi all, anyone knows how to run a script on media insert??
<levander> No wondering I've been confused...
<levander> neville: You're sure???
<neville> Yes, very
<fdafda> Could someone help me to mount a secondary hdd, both contain linux but only the primary comes up in filemanagement
<levander> neville: Thanks, I just enabled the nvidia driver, gotta reboot...
<neville> Okay, good luck with ti
<neville> it
<tumbleweed__> chicken
<newTruth> Hi all, anyone knows how to run a script on media insert??
<gwork> fdafda: use mount and your device name under /dev/ for the drive you want to mount
<Belisarivs> levander: reboot? wtf?
<levander> newTruth: System -> Administration -> Removable Drives
<newTruth> Super ! thanks
<levander> Belisarivs: That's what the Ubuntu restricted drivers manager says to do
<fdafda> gwork: if I do mount, or mount -a, it comes up as 1 sda, but it should be hda, and the second one doesn't show at all
<levander> Belisarivs: I know I should be able to just restart X, but I'm going to follow instructions
<Belisarivs> restarting Xes is enough
<kazil> i'm loosing wireless connection when trying something to upload (torrents, ftp, browser, no difference). i've got LevelOne WNC-0305USB adapter. anyone any idea? i looked the help stuff, but no solution
<gwork> fdafda: where is your boot manager located, and do you use your bios menu to select a drive to boot from?
<fdafda> gwork: both drives have been primary discs, so both have grubs installed on them, in bios the primary is selected as primary, and that's the one that comes up.
<fdafda> gwork: I have a feeling my fstab is messed up, but dont know how to fix it: http://pastebin.com/m4bbb6370
<cheesypieces> hello there, anyone have a recommendation for a program to keep 2 network folders in sync?
<psavva> anyone know how to turn off notifications of a specific update?
<psavva> got Skype beta installed, and the v 2.0.0.43 doens't work too well with my system
<gwork> fdafda: line 10 and 11 seem awkward to me. i think they are junk indeed.
<psavva> i'm sticking with 2.0.0.27
<kazil> i'm loosing wireless connection when trying something to upload (torrents, ftp, browser, no difference). i've got LevelOne WNC-0305USB adapter. anyone any idea? i looked the help stuff, but no solution
<zala> ciao ho un problema con l'installazzione della nuova vers di amule
<zala> aiuto!!!!!
<gwork> fdafda: how can you adres your second harddisk? is it known as /dev/sdb?
<dgjones> !it | Zala
<ubotu> Zala: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cheesypieces> hello there, anyone have a recommendation for a program to keep 2 network folders in sync?
<levander> I just figured out what started me down this whole mess with my graphics card.  In the Ubuntu Screen and Graphics application, if I have the monitor's refresh set to 50 Hz, I get transparent vertical black bars across my desktop.  When I change it to 57 Hz, they go away...  Anybody seen anything similar to that?
<fdafda> gwork: This is with "df -h": http://pastebin.com/d8b1ae1d
<gwork> try /media/disk
<dgjones> !backup | cheesypieces, this might have something usefull, I use "Unison" to backup folders manually across a network
<ubotu> cheesypieces, this might have something usefull, I use "Unison" to backup folders manually across a network: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<gwork> fdafda: try /media/disk, it may well be that /dev/sdc1 is the primary partition you are looking for
<cheesypieces> dgjones: ok i'll have a look, thanks
<fdafda> gwork: That is a usb stick, sorry for confusion..
<dgjones> cheesypieces, it might not be what you need, from memory, people seem to recommend rsync but i've never looked into that myself
<gwork> fdafda: okay. then you still have sdb left to try.. try fdisk on /dev/sdb to see if there is any partition on there. Be sure not to remove things!
<pocketwatch> i cant ctrl+alt+F1- to get to a terminal screen anymore. the runlevel is correct, any ideas?
<pocketwatch> it's a black screen with a flashing cursor in the top left
<fdafda> gwork: it comes up like this on sdb: http://pastebin.com/d5ebc804f
<thyultimate> hello
<gwork> fdafda: press m to see the commands. there should be something about printing a list of partitions (i *think* it's P).
<thyultimate> i cant switch between workspaces anymore, any idea why?
<fdafda> gwork: you are right, it was 'p': http://pastebin.com/d2cc1443c
<thyultimate> does anyone know?
<thyultimate> :(
<pocketwatch> thyultimate: how do you mean?
<psavva> check compiz
<thyultimate> yep that was it, compiz had stopped, why did it do that without asking?
<eckesicle> join #fedora
<eckesicle> whoops, sorry
<fdafda> gwork: so it somehow needs a new mount-point or how to make it accessible from the current (sda) drive I'm on?
<gwork> fdafda: do you get the result you expected?
<psavva> no idea thyultimate, i know it causes problems with regards to the amount of desktops you have...
<thyultimate> its just 4
<black_king> #ubuntu
<gwork> fdafda: if you have a partition on, let's say, /dev/sdb1 you want to mount. You can try sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/other_harddisk  (after having created that directory of course)
<SyncopatedFoo1> what is a good terminal to use with openbox that i could do transparency on?
<fdafda> gwork: it was spinning up, but then terminal crashed
<bascule> SyncopatedFoo1: aterm
<fdafda> gwork: it worked, I ran it from tty2 instead
<fdafda> gwork: awesome job mate, thanks a million for the help, you saved my day..
<maximilion> Hi guys :)
<gwork> fdafda: your welcome, have fun!
<fdafda> :)
<SyncopatedFoo1> thanks, also, what's a good irc client to do the same?
<bascule> irssi in the aterm
<SyncopatedFoo1> again, thanks
<bascule> welcome
<tumbleweed__> bitchx is also nice
<maximilion> Created an FTP account, when I use it, I can connect - but after a minute it pops up password dialog again... and again...
<SaadS|AboutUs> hey guys can anyone help me with removing and reinstalling sound drivers?
<bascule> stop and restart alsa
<eckesicle> !alsa | SaadS|AboutUs
<ubotu> SaadS|AboutUs: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<myclug-user> hi
<metnumbox> hello everybody ! could someone tell me if the release date for hardy heron is already fixed please ?
<maximilion> eckesicle: Someone should change that text. Lots of external card report "sound muted", crossed out volume control, etc. (Which is correct for those since they own volume control, no v.c. in Windows either.) Checking sound 'by double clicking v.c.' could lead to a lot of people with funtioning card will think it's buggy, like I did.
<myclug-user> hi
<timandtom> Can someone please PM me and help me register my nick with the nickserv? (Kinda new to IRC, and this is the only room I ever go to, so thought I'd ask here)
<owl16> hi people!
<bascule> timandtom: /msg nickserv register <password here>
<owl16> heey
<timandtom> bascule: Thanks. Are passwords encrypted on nickserv?
<bascule> timandtom: maybe, but sent plaintext a login so ....
<bascule> timandtom: a sever op could cancel/remove/ban/change it at will anyway
<bascule> server
<maximilion> Someone here that has working FTP in Ubuntu?
<timandtom> bascule: Ah, thanks
<gary4gar> !ftp | maximilion
<ubotu> maximilion: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<arnath> does anyone know a program or something that does "interactive wallpapers" in linux?
<dgjones> !register | timandtom, This should help you as well
<ubotu> timandtom, This should help you as well: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<timandtom> thanks
<fdafda> if I want to setup a multiboot enviroment with linux/windows, which of the two needs to be installed first, or does it matter?
<dgjones> fdafda, windows is best first, then ubuntu
<dgjones> !dualboot | fdafda
<ubotu> fdafda: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bascule> fdafda: go windows, but you can linux first, just need to rescue the boot loader afterwords
<fdafda> thanks for that guys..
<maximilion> gary4gar: Wasn't asking for clients. I need help setting up FTP access and allow apps to access it, as described above.
<mich54> hey guys , i just installed windows xp cause i had to , and i know i need to make grub my default loader again , can any1 help me with that ?
<bascule> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bascule> twice in 10 minutes :)
<gary4gar> maximilion, FTP server for file sharing?
<hades_> Hello All, my gnome login screen is not displaying.. any ideas?
<hades_> Hello All, my gnome login screen is not displaying.. any ideas?
<maximilion> gary4gar: It's an FTP account. It has a host address, username, and password.
<bascule> Hadeshorn: lots, did it used to work, is it live CD or full instalation
<Misel> hi
<bascule> greetings
<owl16> sorry. It's America? I from Russia.
<Hadeshorn> Full installation
<Misel> anyone from Hungary?
<bascule> !ru | owl16
<ubotu> owl16: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Hadeshorn> Its my bosses laptop, he was trying to get multiple displays going
<ere4si> hades_: was it displaying before? did you update?
<Hadeshorn> and it has ended up with no login screen now
<Hadeshorn> like if i press ctrl alt f1
<maximilion> I did create a connection to it, but it keeps asking for password, and I don't know how to remove FTP connections
<Hadeshorn> i can login with text there
<Hadeshorn> i can hear the login sound as well
<Hadeshorn> but cant see jack
<Misel> !hu | Misel
<Hadeshorn> ere4si: yes it has worked in the past
<Muelli> Hadeshorn: If you get dropped down to a console try to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ere4si> any updates hades_?
<bascule> dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hadeshorn> i have no idea ere4si
<owl16> it's America?
<Hadeshorn> i have tried reconfiguring the xserver-xorg.. no love
<owl16> hey people
<SyncopatedFoo1> can anyone point me in the direction of a decent howto for configuring aterm?
<bascule> owl16: it's the internet, people from everywhere, this is the English speaking channel
<gary4gar> maximilion, use any of the above mention client to login, simplest is type the address in nautilus
<Hadeshorn> muelli: I TRIED doing that command but still nothing, it says starting display manager and nothing happens
<weisskatz> hello everyone
<Hadeshorn> i have reinstalled gdm, but still no love
<Hadeshorn> the only info i can kinda get from it, is that it doesnt think a monitor is there
<bascule> Hadeshorn: say X at a console, what are the last few line (no screens found I suspect)
<TheLittlePrince> Does anybody know how to sync Palm PDA(Liefdrive)?
<bascule> !palm | TheLittlePrince
<ubotu> TheLittlePrince: A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<ere4si> Hadeshorn, you may need to reinstall your graphics driver - did you take steps before to install it?
<Hadeshorn> Bascule: i tried X and it says fatal server error, server is already active for display )
<gary4gar> maximilion, open nautilus, type ftp://<hostname>  in address bar
<Hadeshorn> ere4si, i have reinstalled the graphics driver. but what would you suggest?
<zarnick__> hy all
<bascule> Hadeshorn: try alt and arrow, cycle right round all the VTs, if so you need to delete the lock, I'll remember where that is in a minute
<zarnick__> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on an AMD64, but It's freezing
<Hadeshorn> bascule the lock ix /tmp/.X0-lock
<bascule> Hadeshorn: yes, that one :)
<zarnick__> it either freezes on the partitioning (formating) or after, if I make manual partition
<SyncopatedFoo1> can anyone point me in the direction of a decent howto for configuring the look of aterm?
<zarnick__> it's a 160Gb hardrive
<bascule> Hadeshorn: could be that it is running on a different output, or thinks it is
<ere4si> Hadeshorn, an update can sometimes mean reinstalling drivers - if you had to use restricted drivers before you may need to again.
<Hadeshorn> bascule.. lemme reboot into GDM and try the alt arrow thing, maybe that will fix it
<zarnick__> can anyone help?
<bascule> Hadeshorn: fix it, well it really is to see if it's bound to another VT than F7
<zarnick__> please?
<opteroN> zarnick__,
<maximilion> gary4gar: I'm trying to learn the system, not how to connect to any ftp server. I can do that in Firefox. I've used Places/Connect to server... to create an FTP connection. There's something wrong with it, since it keeps asking for password once a minute.
<Hadeshorn> bascule, i am at the black gnome login screen and did the alt right thing, and no other screens are coming up
<zarnick__> yes opteroN?
<maximilion> How do I go to 'connections manager' or something and remove it and create a new?
<opteroN> zarnick__, what is your problem
<bascule> man X is so hard to support ... If I was there I would fix it
<hend> hi, i am running 7.10. I can not get any tty consoles. Every time I try the screen goes blank and I can not even return to xwindows anymore. Only thing I can do then is reboot. This is a known bug (tho I read others can get back into X) and I have tried all the workarounds I could find (adding fbcon vesafb radeonfb) but nothing worked. Anyone know where I can look for some ideas?
<gary4gar> maximilion, try gFTP
<gary4gar> !gFTP | maximilion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gftp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bascule> !framebuffer
<ubotu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<bascule> hmm
<zarnick__> opteroN, I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 on an AMD64, but if I use the default partitioning, it freezes when formating, and If I partition it manually it freezes after installing the system(ie, the install program crashes), it's a 160gb hd
<ere4si> hend: is it 32 or 64 bit?
<hend> 32bit
<maximilion> Nobody here that knows about how to delete/create connections that appears in bookmarks? (Left pane of Nautilus)
<Stonekeeper> hi. I have a crappy fakeraid promise controller. i want to use 3 disks in softraid. Can i setup an array on the fakeraid controller then use the disks for softraid? Or is that A Really Bad Idea (TM)?
<opteroN> zarnick__, have you tried any other hard drives?
<Hadeshorn> bascule, i remove the lock and go X again, and the black screen comes back
<bascule> Hadeshorn: black screen?
<zarnick__> opteroN, I don't have any other hard drives for testing
<opteroN> zarnick__, do you have a thumb drive
<Hadeshorn> bascule: as in the TTY disappears and all that appears is a black screen
<zarnick__> opteroN, not right now, but I can get one I think, small one
<bascule> no cursor? noo background, just a black screen
<Hadeshorn> bascule and when I go CTRL, ALT F1 brings up the tty
<Hadeshorn> bascule nothing, its just black like night
<gary4gar> maximilion, connect the place where you want to bookmark & then Bookmarks > Add Bookmarks
<opteroN> zarnick__, i was going to say run the installation off a thumb drive, sounds like it mayb a bad disk, or burn
<bascule> Hadeshorn: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf change Driver in Device section to "vesa"
<zarnick__> it's the livecd installation
<zarnick__> do you think it could be the cd???
<opteroN> zarnick__, is it a official cd from ubuntu ?
<zarnick__> no
<opteroN> or a burnt copy
<zarnick__> I've downloaded and burned
<zarnick__> from ubuntu
<zarnick__> so...burnt copy
<opteroN> try reburning the disc at a slower speed
<zarnick__> hum...ok
<zarnick__> let me grab another cd then
<Hadeshorn> bascule: roger
<zarnick__> I'll be back to tell how it went ;)
<zarnick__> thanks
<opteroN> k
<bascule> Hadeshorn: try again, just X
<zarnick__> this has to work
<zarnick__> is my last cd
<zarnick__> hehe
<bascule> zarnick__: bur in at 8 or 16 speed
<zarnick__> 16 is the smallest
<Hadeshorn> bascule: changed the driver to vesa and rebooting now
<bascule> don't need to reboot
<zarnick__> burn in a dvd is out of question right?
<bascule> zarnick__: I meant burn at a slower speed
<bascule> but you can uses dvd if you like
<Hadeshorn> bascule: its doing something
<Belisarivs> I'd like to ask something. I and my friend bought same laptop. I use only Ubuntu, he uses Ubuntu and Win XP. When I (or he in Ubuntu) put external speaker into audio out integrated speakers in book don't turn off. But Whne my friend does so in Win XP, it does turn them off.
<Belisarivs> How to fix it?
<zarnick__> bascule, is on the smallest now
<Hadeshorn> bascule: its got a green distortion at the top and the wait cursor is displayed, but then goes back to the black bootup screen
<zarnick__> and data checking
<bascule> Belisarivs: in power options, tell it to suspend on lid button
<bascule> Hadeshorn: something is badly wrong
<Hadeshorn> bascule: i will try booting up with the live cd and see if it that boots up
<bascule> it will hopefully, not a hardware issue
<Belisarivs> bascule: that message wasn't forme, was it?
<Hadeshorn> bascule: is this too much of a fuckup to fix.. should i just reinstall ubuntu?
<bascule> Belisarivs: yes, hence your name at the front of it :)
<bascule> Hadeshorn: no, in live cd copy it's working xorg.conf to the installation one
<Hadeshorn> bas ok
<Belisarivs> bascule: but I don't have any issue with suspend on lid.
<bascule> Belisarivs: it will turn the speakers off though
<bascule> :)
<Belisarivs> I still don't get it. What if I keep lid open. I wan't to use external speaker while watching movie.
<zarnick> opteroN, it burned...now for checking....
<bascule> Belisarivs: perhaps I misunderstood, the headphone port doesn't work?
<Belisarivs> Nope.
<Belisarivs> I want integrated speaker to be turned off when external speaker is put to audio out.
<Belisarivs> It works in win, so I'm looking for way to make it working in Linux.
<Belisarivs> I'd do google, but I have no Idea where to start
<bascule> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bascule> there are a few to start with :)
<zarnick> now....I'll be back :D
<twoheadeddude> i screwd my dualboot.. i had to reinstall windows and now i can't boot linux, how to fix it ?
<Belisarivs> thanks
<bascule> !grub | twoheadeddude
<ubotu> twoheadeddude: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bascule> 3 times in 20 minutes
<SlimG> twoheadeddude: Is our nick by any chance inspired by Scott C's comic at Doublefine?
<SlimG> out=your
<SlimG> our*
<HangukMiguk> can anyone tell me if there is a way to get certain tasks off of pypanel?
<SHMO> Slart, you still here?
<Slart> yes
<SHMO> coo coo
<SHMO> remember my problemo?
<Slart> yes
<SHMO> so how do i get read write access to sda1
<Slart> any progress?
<SHMO> not really
<SHMO> had to work for a few hours
<Slart> ah.. did you pastebin the output of "cat /etc/mtab" ?
<SHMO> it's really hard to work on your mobile phone
<SHMO> i so wish i had symbian o/s
<Slart> hehe
<Slart> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SHMO> yeah i did
<SHMO> hang on i'll just find it
<viktor> hi my installation froze at scanning mirror so i disconnected my internet how do i run the update now because alot of things are not wokring
<zarnick> I think I'm in a bad luck
<zarnick> it shouldn't take long to format a 160gb hd right?
<Slart> zarnick: wrong
<zarnick> hum...
<Breuneau> please... suport UBUNTU for Brazilians please...:)
<zarnick> I'll wait till it freezes or continues than
<Slart> zarnick: it depends on if you do a quick or a "real" format..
<SHMO> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55710/
<wiki> Hi all
<zarnick> Slart, what should be the default for installing a new ubuntu?
<metnumbox> could anyone tell me if the release date for hardy heron is already fixed ?
<viktor> hi my installation froze at scanning mirror so i disconnected my internet how do i run the update now because alot of things are not wokring
<Slart> zarnick:  I seem to recall it taking quite some time
<Slart> zarnick: how long has it been now?
<Slart> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Belisarivs> <Breuneau>Support for Brasilians must bemade, surprisingly, by Brasilians themselves. None shall learn new language to make them support.
<zarnick> 5minutes I think
<zarnick> let me check how it is
<SHMO> i'
<Slart> SHMO: hmm.. hang on.. I've got to check something
<SHMO> ok
<Slart> zarnick: start worrying when about 1 hour has gone by
<wiki> I have remastered live cd from kubuntu according to documentation,
<zarnick> Slart...I really think it freezed
<wiki> but my remastered cd asks for username and password while first boot
<derenrich> is the most recent linux bug fixed in ubuntu yet?
<wiki> what might  forgot to do?
<Slart> derenrich: nope
<zarnick> when I send the window to to right, out of the screen, and get it back, it get's back clean, like a freezed app understand?
<isaac> hi there
<derenrich> Slart: any idea when it will be?
<isaac> is the ath5k driver going to be included in ubuntu any time soon?
<Suicidal_Failure> whats the most recent linux bug?
<Slart> derenrich: nope.. soon I hope
<isaac> Suicidal_Failure: local exploit
<isaac> Suicidal_Failure: a bug in vmsplice grants root access to any user
<SHMO> is there a way to get automatic updates to all recent exploits
<Kubuntu_> someone help
<metnumbox> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<SHMO> like maybe an online server for all known and possible exploits and updates regarding disabling those features and then preventing known exploits from being exploited
<zarnick> let me check if mkfs, if it's running shouldn't be freezed right?
<Suicidal_Failure> Kubuntu_, help what?
<pdowling> can anyone help me get compiz working with an ATi Radeon X1950 GT card running the current 'Restricted Driver' ?
<Slart> SHMO: ok.. unmount your card.. "sudo umount /media/sda1" and remount it using "sudo mount -t fat /dev/sda1 /media/sda1"
<Kubuntu_> my installation froze durin scanning mirror so i dc net now my drivers are not installed
<Kubuntu_> no sound no graphics etc
<SHMO> mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat'
<SHMO> should i replace fat with msdos
<bascule> vfat
<Slart> SHMO: try vfat instead
<Kubuntu_> ? anyone plz
<zarnick> now gnome crashed....I'll try manual partitioning then...:2
<zarnick> :@
<billenium> How do i make say... /var/www/ be a target folder for like /USER$/Desktop/www? So everything i put in Desktop/www will be in /var/www???
<Suicidal_Failure> Kubuntu_, join #kubuntu
<Kubuntu_> they are not helping at all
<Slart> billenium: man ln
<billenium> thanks
<Slart> billenium: I'm not screaming RTFM at you.. I just don't remember the syntax... you want a symbolic link
<Slart> =)
<maximilion> I want to Edit a Bookmark in Nautilus! How? (Verify and Change the path/address!)
<billenium> ln /localtion /location/ worked
<billenium> lol
<Slart> billenium: ok.. you've created a hard link.. I'm not really sure what the difference is.. just so you know
<Suicidal_Failure> hard links link inodes
<billenium> oh crap
<billenium> ...
<SHMO> Slart, should i give the directory execute access?
<SHMO> it's still not working
<SHMO> i tried both vfat and msdos
<Slart> SHMO: ok.. if you run "sudo chmod -R a+rw /media/sda1" what does it say?
<SHMO> nada
<zarnick> ok
<zarnick> opteroN, after doing a manual partition, it went on copying the files
<zarnick> but after 22% of copying files, it mounted the partitions and crashed
<zarnick> the installation program just crashed
<SHMO> zarnick, did you defrag?
<HangukMiguk> anyone direct me to a good howto for configuring conky?
<zarnick> SHMO, it's brand new hd
<zarnick> a brand new pc
<SHMO> full format?
<SHMO> or quick format
<isaac> ls
<zarnick> the default ubuntu install
<zarnick> but I had to repartition the hd
<zarnick> if it uses the full 160gb, it just freezes
<SHMO> have you tried with 22% partitions?
<zarnick> ?
<zarnick> no
<Slart> SHMO: I'm stumped again.. I don't know if this is due to something weird in your version of ubuntu..
<zarnick> I've manually partitioned so it used only 50% of the HD(80Gb), and it went ok on formating
<SHMO> Slart, yeah i just thought you might be an ol' schoo' h4x0r
<zarnick> but when the install reaches 22%, it just exists
<zarnick> mount the system and exists
<Slart> SHMO: hehe.. I've only used ubuntu since edgy
<opteroN> zarnick__, is it a official cd from ubuntu ?
<Slart> SHMO: and debian before that.. but it seems hoary is a different beast
<SHMO> Slart, is there any way i can burn a cd direct from ftp?
<zarnick> opteroN, I've downloaded and burned
<zarnick> again
<opteroN> same thing
<opteroN> ?
<SHMO> yeah i toyed with debian too
<zarnick> as you asked
<SHMO> debian was my first love
<zarnick> I think it wasn't a bad burn after all
<Slart> SHMO: I don't think so.. you might look up some other distros... see if there is a smaller one that still works as a live cd
<opteroN> might be a incompatibility issue
<opteroN> have you tried the ubuntu forums
<zarnick> but with what?
<zarnick> no
<opteroN> that specific hd? not sure i am pretty new to ubuntu myself
<SHMO> does debian have a live cd?
<SHMO> i know it used to have a live floppy
<zarnick> hum...
<zarnick> shouldn't be a hd problem
<zarnick> let me try running the installation again....who knows?
<rhineheart_m> hello. Has apache2 has its own IP address by default?
<ere4si> HanguMiguk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&highlight=conky
<SHMO> try 21% partitions zarnick
<Suicidal_Failure> rhineheart_m, wtf,
<Slart> SHMO: I don't know.. check their site
<SHMO> then run the ubuntu equiv of norton scandisk
<SHMO> Slart, right, this is an ubuntu room
<rhineheart_m> what is WTF?
<SHMO> wat da *uck
<Suicidal_Failure> rhineheart_m,  you know what localhost is?
<SHMO> i'd rather burn a copy of ubuntu live cd direct from ftp
<SHMO> it can't be that hard to do
<SHMO> my internet connection is fast enough to support 2x
<zarnick> won't even start
<zarnick> I'll try the OEM install as well
<osfameron> worth burning fairly slowly -- I found that the shipped CDs were pretty much worthless
<zarnick> SHMO, you say to use only 20% of 160GB?
<SHMO> zarnick, yeah
<zarnick> why?
<zarnick> It formated ok
<zarnick> with 50%
<SHMO> just in case it IS a hdd problem
<zarnick> a
<zarnick> ok
<FloodBot2> zarnick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SHMO> it might have found a bad sector
<SHMO> that format didn't detect
<zarnick> i c, ok, I'll try it, if it doesn't help, I can always use manual tools for formating it the real way and  wait for a week or two
<rhineheart_m> WHen I set it up here...in my house its IP is 192.168.1.100. but when I transferred it to the network...I could not longer access it 192.168.1.100 but instead 192.168.1.9
<SHMO> a week or two? shouldn't take less than 3 hours if you use an algorithm
<SHMO> i mean if it takes 6 for me
<SHMO> for a 320gb
<Gemmers> greetings
<Gemmers> I have a few concerns about installing GG on an iBook
<simi> can i use packages from an older version of ubuntu? if i am using 8.04 can i get some package from 7.10?
<SHMO> can i mount an ftp site?
<Gemmers> I got a hand me down, but it's only 1.0GHz. it should run, but will it run comfortably?
<SHMO> "Gemmers, 1.0GHz should be enough for anybody" -- Bill Gates
<Gemmers> It's the 12in iBook, what do you think, will it run comfortably or splutter like an old Mitsubishi
<Gemmers> I'm guessing I couldn't run gimp on it though :P
<SHMO> with a ram upgrade you might
<Gemmers> What I like about the iBook is the design but also the main thing is the battery lief
<Gemmers> Does anyone forsee any problems?
<Gemmers> Drivers etc?
<Gemmers> it's not an intel chip or amd chip
<SHMO> well debian was based on the older drivers more than the newer ones
<SHMO> what kind then?
<zarnick> SHMO, that was the problem, is going now :D If I do a full format of the rest, I can still put it on /home and /usr/local as new partitions right?
<Gemmers> what was the G4, power pc chip
<Gemmers> Yeah PowerPC G4 chip
<SHMO> yeah but if it IS a hdd problem then you won't be able to mount all the remaining partitions, or, if you can, i wouldn't use them for sensitive data
<zarnick> hum...shouldn't a full format take care of it?
<SHMO> Gemmers, would OS X run on that?
<Gemmers> Yeah apparently it's running OX x
<SHMO> i'd keep the OS X if i were you
<SHMO> but if you really love ubuntu
<SHMO> then i'd try
<sunseeker888> HI guys, I have installed a Pci wireless network card, where do i do to select thiis wireless options
<SHMO> try and get the original OS X cd/dvd with it
<Gemmers> Yeah all there
<Gemmers> I don't really like the apple OS
<sunseeker888> I booted the first time and ubuntu did not see wifi card
<tot1> maybe you need to enable it by hand
<metnumbox> for my wifi card i had to install the firmware by hand
<sunseeker888> how to enable wifi card?
<sweetsinse> the best way
<SHMO> Slart, you still around?
<Slart> yup
<metnumbox> check the chipset of your card then google
<Gemmers> SHMO do you think OS X is better than Ubuntu
<SHMO> is it possible to mount an ftp directiroy
<SHMO> no comment, Gemmers
<Gemmers> Because to be honest, using both, I've preferred ubuntu
<blackest> I have a scanner part of a multifunction printer I can scano  as root but as a user i get core dumps instead anyone know how to fix this?
<Slart> SHMO: not that I know of.. I don't think ftp is really meant for random access
<sunseeker888> metnumbox: i ordered a card for linux compatible
<SHMO> so i would need execute access on an ftp?
<metnumbox> you will find the firmware for your card on some specific sites
<Gemmers> Am I just wasting my time, still 1.0GHz is really low
<Slart> SHMO: seems there is something called fuseftp
<metnumbox> even with some linux compatible cards you may need a firmware ! is it pcmcia or integrated
<SHMO> can you give me the rpm link
<Slart> SHMO: places->connect to server might do the trick
<Slart> SHMO: what was way to easy =)
<Slart> *that
<rvalles> Gemmers: 1GHz is just a clock frequency; barely related to performance.
<Gemmers> So what, ram is the more important figure
<Gemmers> I think we can update it to a max of 640mb
<Gemmers> I suppose I could find another 256MB DDR stick to join the other
<pavi> fgh
<sunseeker888> metn it's a wireless pci lan adapter,
<Gemmers> But installing it on this PowerPC chip, is it more difficult than installing it on an intel or amd based machine
<Slart> Gemmers: I'd say memory is more important.. gnome is a bit of a elephant... but try xubuntu
<darknature> how do i find out how much video memory ubuntu is using?
<Gemmers> Difference is only graphical right, basically more stripped down
<Slart> Gemmers: I'm running xubuntu on a mini-itx motherboard.. I think it's 700Mhz or something
<tzu3l> hello, anyone experiencing problems with debootstrap aswell?
<Slart> Gemmers: same amount of software.. but the window-manager is smaller.. uses less memory etc
<Gemmers> It's not so much asking whether I could run ubuntu on it, more so could I run ubuntu on the machine comfortably
<blackest> Gemmers more ram is always nice. I prefer at least 512 my servers i prefer more 756 or a gig
<Gemmers> know what I mean
<sunseeker888> metnumber : /RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.4.0, thta's the divers, but i am a newbie, i do not know how to install drivers
<Slart> Gemmers: I'd say yes, if you skip compiz and such..
<Gemmers> Well I use a windows based PC which is quite tough, but the idea of a funky laptop for uni with good battery life and not paying for software sounds like instant win
<Gemmers> Compiz?
<SHMO> Slart, can live cds burn cds?
<SHMO> even if i have an external burner?
<Gemmers> So I'll buy another stick of ram, but even then, cross fingers touch wood, I should expect much
<Slart> Compiz=the cube.. the burning windows.. things zooming around in 3d
<Gemmers> Oh I want that :P
<DareDevill> how much speed (on an ircd) does 1 chat users consumes?
<Slart> SHMO: I would think so.. depending on who made it of course..
<blackest> Gemmers install system monitor to your top menu bar and monitor the swap usage. if your not really using the swop file you have enough ram
<pdowling> Hello, can anyone help me get compiz working with an ATi Radeon X1950 GT card running the current 'Restricted Driver' ?
<SHMO> LG - one of the biggest weapons manufacturers in its time made my burner
<darknature> how do i find out how much video memory ubuntu is using?
<pdowling> LG manufactures weapons?
<SHMO> pdowling, they would deny it now
<pdowling> SHMO: any evidence?
<SHMO> pdowling, i'm sure there's some 'stamps' around on the black market...
<PriceChild> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<SHMO> ty, PriceChild
<pdowling> SHMO: ok, though what would the naming be, they haven't been known as LG for long have they?
<SaadS|AboutUs> need help with sound
<SHMO> pdowling, i'm not at liberty to say
<otfu> why does the /cow directory not appear on ubuntu?
<SHMO> this is after all a public chat room
<pdowling> SHMO: controversial! :)
<Ej25goddess> Greetings all.
<SaadS|AboutUs> Hello i need help configuring sound
<SHMO> pdowling, you kno u luv it
<Gemmers> <SHMO> LG - one of the biggest weapons manufacturers in its time made my burner | I heard lucky goldstar made weapons
<Gemmers> Didn't believe it at first but wouldn't surprise me now
<SHMO> i haven't heard of lucky goldstar
<ubuntu_> hi how do i get rid of the grub bootloader
<SHMO> which country are they from?
<Gemmers> So SHMO have you heard of any issues using ubuntu on an ibook
<Slart> otfu: cow?
<Gemmers> Australia, Lucky Goldstar is LG's old name
<ubuntu_> i had vista installed and now installed kubuntu but i wanna get rid of linux and just have vista how can i do this
<SHMO> Gemmers, i haven't heard of any issues using os x on an ibook
<Faust-C> ubuntu_, format boot partition
<otfu> Slart referring to the unionfs file system and /proc/mount showing cow, yet it not actually existing
<ubuntu_> format which boot partiton linux one.?
<Gemmers> <SHMO> Gemmers, i haven't heard of any issues using os x on an ibook | Trying not use os x :P,
<Faust-C> ubuntu_, duh
<ubuntu_> how do i go about this though
<otfu> Slart ohh and this is probably only true when booting from the live cd
<Faust-C> ubuntu_, read
<Slart> otfu: ah.. was thinking about trying unionfs.. never got around to it though.. I have no idea why the cow is hiding
<ubuntu_> read what
<SHMO> Slart, how do i burn a cd through bash?
<Slart> SHMO: hang on.. I had a link for that
<no0tic> SHMO, wodim
<Faust-C> ubuntu_, boot a live cd, then use fdisk, then format the partition
<otfu> Slart mount does not show it either
<ubuntu_> whats fdisk
<ubuntu_> i am very new to linux sorry
<Faust-C> ubuntu_, ok youre on your own from here
<ubuntu_> please jst tell me
<SHMO> or just put in the vista dvd and install it off boot
<tzu3l> are the packages on nl.archive.ubuntu.com corrupted? my debootstrap seems to think so. any suggestions?
<Faust-C> ausies dont know nothing
<SHMO> wat
<SHMO> what's wodim
<ubuntu_> if i have deleted a partition without formattin it will it get rid of grub or i must formatt it
<Faust-C> SHMO, https://wiki.penguinslair.org/index.php/Command_line_Burning
<SHMO> ty Faust-C
<otfu> the /mount/proc has three entries for cow, does this mean anything to anybody? trying to figure out why it is 'hidden' tmpfs /cow tmpfs rw,noatime 0 0              unionfs / unionfs rw,noatime,dirs=/cow=rw:/rofs=ro,debug=4294967295,delete=whiteout 0 0                  unionfs /dev/.static/dev unionfs rw,noatime,dirs=/cow=rw:/rofs=ro,debug=4294967295,delete=whiteout 0 0
<Faust-C> SHMO, well i see that he hasnt gotten back to you yet
<zarnick> SHMO, if I run the /sbin/badblocks on the hardrive, and it shows no bad blocks, could the program be missinforming?
<Jonathan_L> Ubuntu_: Read more about Ubuntu and format the Vista partition instead
<jesse__> ubuntu_: if you want to remove linux, boot into the Ubuntu livecd, run gparted and delete the partition (and the linux-swap partition if present), then resize windows to occupy the entire drive. once linux is gone, boot into your Windows installation CD and go to the recovery prompt, and issue the command FIXMBR.
<SHMO> so Faust was a dictator right?
<SHMO> or some kind of philosopher?
<SHMO> rings a bell
<Gemmers> SHMO Slart and others thanks for the help guys
<Gemmers> I'll give it a try
<Slart> SHMO: here you are... command line burning, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvdBurning
<SHMO> cool Gemmers
<Faust-C> SHMO, yeah, sold his soul for knowledge
<Gemmers> but not sure it'll work
<Slart> Gemmers: you're welcome
<Gemmers> Will post results for others to see, the iBook isn't in best cond tho
<ubuntu_> the vista cd does not have a recovery option u can only fresh install
<otfu> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<SHMO> ubuntu_, then do a fresh install
<SHMO> back up everything first
<ubuntu_> but i loose so much
<Pici> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<ubuntu_> all the drivers and programs
<Jonathan_L> Ubuntu_: Try pressing F8 while booting Vista
<SHMO> use cds or dvds or memory cards/sticks to backup
<ubuntu_> now when i boot it says grub loader error and get nothing
<b4l74z4r> has anyone noticed that opera has beefier fonts than firefox?
<ubuntu_> since the partitions are gone
<SHMO> font smoothing is a nice feature of opera
<ikonia> beefier ?
<otfu> i support piracy - now if only Britain had successfully wiped it out a hundred years ago.
<Jonathan_L> Ubuntu_: F8 during Vista boot will send you to a "restore window"
<ikonia> !offtopic > otfu
<ubuntu_> vista boot as in cd boot
<b4l74z4r> the fonts are thicker
<b4l74z4r> and clearer
<SHMO> yes ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> thanks
<Jonathan_L> Ubuntu_ Did you just remove the partitions? Then try going in to the BIOS and boot  selector and choose the hard drice (c:\)
<Jonathan_L> It may work to boot Vista
<zofa> hi all
<DigitalKitty> Say you were given these tools, a cat 5 lan connection, a laptop, no cd drive, and a 512 meg pendrive. Then say you wanted to play around with Compiz Fusion for the evening in a live envoirnment. What would you do?
<Jonathan_L> Ubuntu_: But try the CD too
<ubuntu_> thanks guys
<DigitalKitty> are there any under 512 meg live distros around with fusion in them?
<Pici> DigitalKitty: Try asking in ##linux or #compiz-fusion
<Jonathan_L> DigitalKitty: What laptop OS?
<ikonia> DigitalKitty compiz is hunrgy I don't adsise running it from a lice cd
<ikonia> live cd even
<DigitalKitty> oh, I was just looking to give it a shot, see if I like it
<DigitalKitty> Thaks for your suggestion Pici
<SHMO> Slart,
<Slart> shmo, yes?
<SHMO> i get this for dmesg
<SHMO> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55720/
<Slart> do you have an empty cd inthe drive?
<SHMO> no
<SHMO> should that make a difference?
<SHMO> the ubuntu cd is in the drive atm
<Slart> I don't know. .but it's complaining that it can't find block 0.. and without a cd in there that might not be very surprising
<Slart> ah.. then.. well... I guess ubuntu doesn't like your cd-drive
<SHMO> great
<SHMO> well the ubuntu cd is in the drive atm
<SHMO> and it booted from it fine
<SHMO> will it burn from a live cd?
<kyr> join #mixxx
<alanbshepard70> The other day I came here to fix my ipod not mounting automatically when it's plugged in and not only is that still the case but I've discovered that CDs and floppies don't mount either. I can manually mount all these items but they fail to mount on their own as they used to. Does anyone have a fix?
<Slart> I seem to recall something about it being hard to use the cd for anything else when you've booted off it
<SHMO> Slart, but not impossible?
<Slart> SHMO: I don't know.. I've never really tried myself
<SHMO> worth the try
<sweetsinse> whats the best video editor
<Suicidal_Failure> kino
<Pici> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<zoobox> where are the colors for ls in the command line window set?
<zoobox> one of my directories here is listed with som kind of bluegrey (I think) against dark green.. completely impossible to se what it says. I wonder who have decided on these stupid colors.....
<sweetsinse> whats a solid video editor
<SHMO> select and copy zoobox
<sweetsinse> !solid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about solid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zoobox> SHMO, what?
<SHMO> select the directory that is blue/gray and copy it then paste it somewhere else to see what it says
<SHMO> sorry
<SHMO> that's probably not the answer you're looking for
<SHMO> it's just that i'm about getting things done
 * syc_ brb
 * syc_ eh, off ding
<zoobox> It must be possible to change so that ls dont fuck with the backgroundcolors, right?
<zoobox> or at least use some color that is near the white background, like light yellow or something
<SHMO> not about 'the right way'
<RaDiO-Dj> hello
<Dr_Willis> ls colors are customizeable.. but ive never had to mess with them.
<SHMO> what does ls -l give?
<RaDiO-Dj> i need some help about x-chat
<APIPA> testing testing
<Dr_Willis> RaDiO-Dj,  You mean xchat and not xchat-gnome right? Ask the channel your question and see who answers.
<Schmao-Fmao> Hey there.  Suppose I want to completely duplicate my Ubuntu operating system onto another hard disk (I'm swapping out a 250GB HD for a 500GB HD)
<RaDiO-Dj> i canot see nick list
<SHMO> Schmao-Fmao, so you want to ghost the network?
<dgjones> !cloning | Schmao-Fmao
<ubotu> Schmao-Fmao: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<zoobox> SHMO: yes I am using ls -alF (and the folder with colros that is hard to read is a folder that starts with a  .)
<RaDiO-Dj> i want to see it
<kahrytan> Schmao-Fmao->  or just make a backup of ~/user
<Schmao-Fmao> SHMO and dgjones, I have lots of stuff on there that aren't packages and don't belong in /home :)
<RaDiO-Dj> pffffff
<Faust-C> Schmao-Fmao, imho never use a huge hdd as a primary drive
<Schmao-Fmao> I was thinking I would copy over the folders bin, etc, home, sbin, srv, var...
<zoobox> (and yes, it whould be completely superugly to have to copy things from terminal to a texteditor just to be able to read them)
<Faust-C> Schmao-Fmao, ghost the drive if thats what you really wanna do
<Schmao-Fmao> Ghost as in, the Norton program?
<Faust-C> Schmao-Fmao, as in sec lemme get link
<SHMO> Schmao-Fmao, uhm, sure, why not
<Schmao-Fmao> SHMO: I don't know how many folders I should copy for it to constitute the entire operating system.  I know I can't copy over /boot, /dev, and /proc
<Schmao-Fmao> and I can't use "dd" and "cat" because the hard disks are different size
<chris062689> I love my EeePC :)
<Faust-C> Schmao-Fmao, http://sourceforge.net/projects/systemrescuecd/
<DareDevill> i want to setup an ircd. i alread have installed and done things. what protection will i need for it? ddos?
<SHMO> Schmao-Fmao, maybe format a 250gb partition
<SHMO> to the exact size of your old hd
<Faust-C> DareDevill, fw, etcetc
<DareDevill> Faust-C what?
<sunseeker888_> Hi guys I am newbie, I have just downloaded this file rt2500-cvs-daily.tar.gz to my desktop. if i unpack the files where will the directory be created, do i need to specifcy a directory
<Faust-C> DareDevill, fw, man basic stuff, read
<SHMO> yeah man yeah
<Schmao-Fmao> SHMO, that could work. :)  The OS and software shouldn't sit on the same partition as /home anyway
<SHMO> man oh man
<SHMO> lol
<SHMO> i'm bored
<SHMO> how do i get write access to my memory card someone
<Jonathan_L> some sudo caommand...
<fernando_> oi
<fernando_> alguemai ?
<Jonathan_L> It's available as sda3 or something, right?
<Schmao-Fmao> Faust-C: Thanks a lot :) I think the system rescue CD will help me a lot
<fernando_> Português
<fernando_> ??
<Faust-C> yw
<fernando_> oi
<kahrytan_> darn it. Pacific network is on the fritz again
<SHMO> good luck fernando_
<dgjones> !pt | fernando_
<ubotu> fernando_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<fernando_> não consigo configurar o idioma
<fernando_> quero saber o q vcś falam
<fernando_> alguem pode me ajudar
<fernando_> a usar o LINUX
<SHMO> fernando_, /join #ubuntu-br or $ubuntu-pt
<fernando_> sou windows
<craftyowl> Hi All
<Faust-C> no nmenthendes espanol
<fernando_> espanhol
<Faust-C> lol
<fernando_> ablas ?
<Faust-C> no ablas
<SHMO> ablas only
<SHMO> ablas=english
<fernando_> portugues
<fernando_> brasil
<fernando_> parana
<dgjones> !br > fernando_
<Pici> fernando_: escribe /j #ubuntu-br
<fernando_>  escribe /j #ubuntu-br
<SHMO> -escribe
<hsa2> Hello.
<SHMO> fernando_,  /j #ubuntu-br
<craftyowl> anyone else have problems with usb on Kubuntu not mounting
<SHMO> yes
<SHMO> err
<SHMO> ubuntu
<SHMO> not kubuntu
<SHMO> what's kubuntu?
<Schmao-Fmao> You can mount manually, right?
<craftyowl> kde version of ubuntu
<SHMO> i can mount but can't write access
<Schmao-Fmao> Or is it a matter of convenience?
<Pici> SHMO: Just Ubuntu with KDE
<craftyowl> no it is telling me it cant mount them
<SHMO> pastebin error msg craftyowl
<Schmao-Fmao> are you using the command as sudo?
<craftyowl> no just as me should I have to use sudo to mount them
<Schmao-Fmao> yes
<viktor> hi does anyone know the konsole command for nvidia driver install
<Schmao-Fmao> And make sure to mount the partition, not the device :) as in: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 directory, NOT sudo mount /dev/sdb directory
<Dr_Willis> install the nvidia-glx package with apt-get isntall viktor
<viktor> huh?
<erUSUL> viktor: sudo apt.get install nvidia-glx-new?
<Dr_Willis> viktor, of course it may vary depenidn on your exact video card.
<erUSUL> viktor: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new?
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy, or nvidia-glx-new
<Dr_Willis> Im pretty sure this is covered on the !nvidia facdoid page. :)
<viktor>  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<craftyowl> ok will give it a try thanks Schmao-Famo
<viktor> that is my error
<Dr_Willis> viktor,  do like it says? run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<griffi1> hi
<dixo1> Is somebody using l7-filter userspace with kernel 2.6.20 or newer? I cannot find those options which should I enable in linux kernel options :\
<griffi1> I need help with aireplay --arpreplay, anyone has tried ?
<Schmao-Fmao> craftyowl: There's also an administration menu, I forget the name, which should enable you to mount USB drives automatically
<viktor> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new i did that and culd not find pakage
<SHMO> how do i login as root?
<Faust-C> !nvidia | viktor
<ubotu> viktor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Schmao-Fmao> viktor: You may have to modify your sources.list file, because the nvidia-glx is not an open source driver
<KI4CGP> Hi, how can I give non-admin users access to wireless on this laptop I share?
<zoobox> hmm.. the only thing about colors in .bashrc I can see is     alias ls='ls --color=auto'   so I guess if I remove that I kick out the colorisation of ls completely. better whould be to have sane colors of course...
<Lunar_Lamp> zoobox, what's your problem with the colours?
<SHMO> it's hiding .file files with strange colours
<hwdyki> where's the kernel fix?
<Lunar_Lamp> hiding them with strange colours? Is this in an xterm or in a tty?
<SHMO> zoobox?
<jrib> zoobox: eval "`dircolors -b`"  is the interesting line.  See 'man dircolors'
<zoobox> Lunar_Lamp: I want to change the colors ls use
<hwdyki> no update?
<Lunar_Lamp> zoobox, yes, is that in an xterm (e.g. gnome-terminal) or at the console screen?
<zoobox> since ls change background color too for som ls-lines. to dark green!
<sgt> hey, im trying to install Ubuntu but i get    hda:error code: 0x07 :/
<zoobox> and I am using "Terminal" from the program-menu
<SHMO> zoobox, type 'man dircolors' at terminal
<Lunar_Lamp> zoobox, the default colours assume a black background iirc.
<zoobox> jrib: ahh.. dircolors must be it. thanks!
<Lunar_Lamp> zoobox, then try edit>current profile>colours (in gnome-terminal that you select)
<SaadS|AboutUs> hello
<SaadS|AboutUs> need help installing sound drivers for my hda-intel device
<sgt> hey, im trying to install Ubuntu but i get    hda:error code: 0x07 :/ anyone help
<jrib> !root | SHMO
<ubotu> SHMO: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SHMO> ty jrib
<SHMO> i've lost the link for burning a cd via bash
<SHMO> anyone help?
<_sgt_> hey, im trying to install Ubuntu but i get    hda:error code: 0x07 :/ anyone help
<echosystm> anyone know how to get a screenshot app running all the time?
<echosystm> i am running xfce
<Pici> SHMO: This was the link you were given before:  https://wiki.penguinslair.org/index.php/Command_line_Burning
<echosystm> all i need to know is a name of a program which can bind print screen to take screenshot
<echosystm> then i can load that in xdm
<skold> I use a tiling windowmanager, so i get a brown background is there any way to change it to black (gutsy)?
<Pici> echosystm: check this out: http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_import.htm
<SHMO> thx Pici
<_sgt_> hey, im trying to install Ubuntu but i get    hda:error code: 0x07 :/ anyone help
<Dr_Willis> skold,   theres dozens of little tools to set the background, xsetroot is one common one.
<Dr_Willis>  xsetroot  -solid black
<tom__> Sigh. Still having sound problems. I've installed the drivers for my card, and it's showing up, but even with the speakers on maximum volume, I can only hear sound from the speakers very faintly. Any suggestions?
<echosystm> pici, how would i make a script that binds import to print screen?
<skold> Dr_Willis: thanks
<echosystm> or lets say alt+printscreen
<Pici> echosystm: you should be able to run that from a tty and it should grab your x session.
<echosystm> yeah, but what if i want to take a screenshot of my login manager? :P
<echosystm> oh
<echosystm> wait
<echosystm> i see what youre saying
<echosystm> well, i could do that, but due to the nvidia frambuffer bug, i cant get to tty
<echosystm> haha
<blackest> how do i add a user to a group?
<echosystm> once i start x, thats it
<echosystm> no tty for me
<jrib> blackest: system -> administration -> users and groups
<blackest> command line ?
<jrib> blackest: sudo adduser USERNAME GROUP
<blackest> brilliant thank you
<craftyowl> Schmao-Fmao are you still on line
<cheesypieces> guys, anyone have any ideas as to why when i've been on for a while my screen sort of flashes every so often?
<KI4CGP> Hi, How do I allow a non-admin user access to wireless on the laptop?
<abhishek> hi, can anyone tell me what this means " --> * set JAVAHOME to point to your JDK/JRE.", i have sun-java6-jdk,  sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre installed here
<Pici> abhishek: I believe you can use sudo update-alternatives --config java to automagically config that
<SaadS|AboutUs> hi how do i reinstall sound drivers from scratch?
<Joetheodd> Hey, does anyone here play World of WarCraft with Wine? I'm having trouble setting it up.
<SaadS|AboutUs> help
<abhishek> Pici,           1    /usr/bin/gij-4.2         2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<KI4CGP> Joetheodd, I so
<KI4CGP> do
<abhishek> so i can use JAVAHOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java ?
<abhishek> Pici
<Joetheodd> K14CGP, I just installed vanilla WoW, then TBC, so I'm at 2.0.0. I try to run the patch, but it hangs at 19%. Any idea what's up with that?
<Joetheodd> KI4CGP, I mean.
<KI4CGP> I downloaded the patches off of another website and ran them separately
<SHMO> what am i doing wrong?
<SHMO> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ftp /media/test ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<SHMO> mount: mount point ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso does not exist
<cheesypieces> guys, anyone have any ideas as to why when i've been on for a while my screen sort of flashes every so often?
<Pici> abhishek: I mean use the utility to pick the new java6 version.
<Joetheodd> KI4CGP, I copied the patch EXE's from my Windows box and did wine WoW-2.3.0-enUS-patch.exe -opengl
<Pici> SHMO: you actually have to download the iso to mount it.
<SHMO> the matrix has you, cheesypieces
<abhishek> Pici, i just need the path, to set the JAVAHOME env variable
<Pici> SHMO: What exactly are you trying to do?
<compwiz18> is there a way to turn an iso file into a device /dev (like a pseudo cdrom drive?)
<Joetheodd> KI4CGP, for some reason it didn't run at all without the opengl switch (*"wtf" look*)
<KI4CGP> Joetheodd, I don't remember the website, but installing the patches worked.  Then I disabled the splashscreen for wow so it wouldn't update automatically like taht
<echosystm> cheesypieces: it could be your video card overheating
<Pici> abhishek: I don't know then, sorry.
<SHMO> Pici i'll tell you my situation
<echosystm> does it happen when you have been playing games etc. ?
<SHMO> my windows partition is damaged and i don't want to touch it
<Joetheodd> KI4CPG, interesting. Well, I guess I'll give it another shot.
<SaadS|AboutUs> need help with snd
<dgjones> !sound | SaadS|AboutUs
<ubotu> SaadS|AboutUs: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SHMO> i'm booting  off 5.04 ubuntu (hoary hedgehog)
<cheesypieces> echosystm: i don't play games, just the internet and stuff. all non-intensive stuff
<SHMO> libecd
<SHMO> livecd
<Pici> !enter | SHMO
<ubotu> SHMO: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KI4CGP> Joetheodd, Yeah, that does sound odd.  I used crossover office to install it
<astro76> SHMO: you have the "device" and mount point in your mount command swapped
<Joetheodd> SHMO, that's oldschool. I just used breezy yesterday :P
<SHMO> Joetheodd, heh
<HEP85> compwiz18: it is called loop device
<Joetheodd> Does anyone know what version of wine is on gutsy's repositories?
<echosystm> cheesypieces: so, you can use your computer without any problems for X hours/minutes, then it will just start happening all of a sudden?
<echosystm> do you have compositing enabled?
<cheesypieces> echosystm: i have no idea what you mean by compositing, but it sounds promising
<Dr_Willis> !info wine
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<SHMO> Pici, i can't access my memory card from a window to delete or drag an ftp file to it
<craftyowl> how do i mount my usb drive I type sudo mount /dev/sdc1 but it tells me it cant find it in fstab
<compwiz18> HEP85: thank you :) it's far easier to google when you know the word
<SHMO> because i don't have access to the parent folder
<Joetheodd> thank you dr_willis
<KI4CGP> Joetheodd, I'm using Hardy as well.  I was having trouble with the ATI drivers, so I dist-upgraded to Hardy to make that problem go away
<echosystm> compositing is 3d effects in your window manager
<cheesypieces> echosystm: yes i think so, it just sort of starts happening without me notice, then it'll get to a point where it just bugs the hell out of me
<SHMO> so now i'm trying to burn a cd directly from the website because i don't have enough RAM to hold the latest iso image
<echosystm> right
<echosystm> well
<abhishek> how do i see the list of environment variables ??
<HEP85> compwiz18: no problem
<echosystm> seeing as it doesnt happen straight away
<cheesypieces> oh, yes i do use the 3d effects thing
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> try disabling that first
<KI4CGP> abhishek, export command will show them
<echosystm> see how you go
<cheesypieces> good thinking
<cheesypieces> i'll try it
<Joetheodd> KI4CGP, I'm using dapper drake right now. Dist-upgraded from breezy yesterday
<Joetheodd> KI4CPG, I guess I'll dist-upgrade to gutsy and see if the new wine doesn't help. What's your wine ver? Mine is 0.9.9
<KI4CGP> What video card are you using?
<Pici> SHMO: I dont know if thats even possible... I need to run off to a meeting now, so good luck.  Sorry I couldnt be of more help.
<Joetheodd> KI4CPG, until I get my PCI card set up properly, I'm using my intel integrated chipset
<SHMO> ok thx Pici
<KI4CGP> Joetheodd, 0.9.54
<compwiz18> also, I've somehow got Nautilus using my ~ directory as my desktop -- how do I change it back to the Desktop folder inside my home directory?
<SHMO> has ANYONE been paying attention to my problem? i've been here for almost 12 hours
<Tommck> So...if one wanted to install Gutsy Server and needed a disk controller driver, but has no access to a floppy drive.  How would one do that? :)
<KI4CGP> Joetheodd, Not sure how well that will support 3D rendering.  ATI is getting where you can get drivers, and nVidia seems to be the most convenient in linux
<Sjimmie> Tommck: usbdisk? :)
<linduxed> hey guys ive just started fiddling with timevault and i was wondering if theres any nice online storage servive that you can use as timevault backup directory?
<Joetheodd> K14CGP, my non-integrated is a nvidea mx4000, but I'm just trying to get it installed properly now :P, baby steps
<Tommck> Sjimmie - you mean install on a usb disk?
<compwiz18> Tommck: I think theoretically you can put the image of a floppy disk on a usb disk, then trick the installer into thinking that it is actually a floppy disk.
<Joetheodd> dang wisconsin.. I don't want to mess with ubuntu because my desktop is so far from my nice warm bed. lol
<HEP85> compwiz18: 1. First, enter this code into a Terminal:
<HEP85> sudo gedit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<HEP85> 2. Look for this entry: XDG_DESKTOP_DIR. Make it like this: XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop"
<SHMO> how do i open a window as root?
<compwiz18> SHMO: gksudo window-name
<compwiz18> HEP85: great, thank you :)
<_Oz_> Good morning, Ubuntu friends!
<ArmedKing> _Oz_, Good afternoon dude!
<brobostigon> _oz_: good afternoon
<SHMO> compwiz18 it asks for the root password
<SHMO> and i haven't set one
<Pascal_1> hello
<SHMO> and it says error code 1
<KI4CGP> Joetheodd, Cool.  I have played Wow on a few different cards.  My lappy has ATI mobility, and it does poorly unless I turn off everything.  I have an ATI 9600XT that does slightly better but still needs everything turned down.  I just installed a nvidia 8800 GT and it screams with everything turned up
<HEP85> compiz18: And don't forget to logoff and in again to make the new settings apply
<compwiz18> HEP85: yep, I'll do that :)
<Pascal_1> i'm trying auth-client-config and i dont understand everything, what is the way to dont use it ?
<compwiz18> SHMO: try typing in your user password
<SHMO> compwiz18, i don't have a user password, it's a live cd
<compwiz18> SHMO: is it still the hoary livecd?
<SHMO> yes
<compwiz18> SHMO: no idea then
<compwiz18> SHMO: although you could try just sudo windowname
<compwiz18> or su then type windowname
<mason> hello？
<compwiz18> !hi | mason
<ubotu> mason: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mason> i want to ask about WINE, which server i should connect to ???
<rhineheart_m> has apache2 got default IP?
<idefix> I would like to know how to set quota for my io-slave
<brobostigon> mason: what do you mean??
<dgjones> mason, #winehq on freenode is what I think you're asking about
<SHMO> i give up
<SHMO> i'm going to smoke a cigarette and go to bed
<brobostigon> shmo: i must have  missed youre problem, what is it??
<mason> thanks dgjones, how to connect to WINE?
<mason> i'm newbie...
<white_eagle> how to connect to my friends ubuntu box via vnc?
<white_eagle> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dgjones> mason do you mean how to join the wine channel on irc? type "/join #winehq" in the freenode channel window without the quotes
<white_eagle> thanks ubotu
<white_eagle> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pascal_1> anybody could help about using auth-client-config
<Tommck> compwiz18 really?  sounds interesting
<mason> hi everybody~:)
<mason>  i want to ask, how to update my WINE from 0.9.46 to 0.9.55??
<mason>  i uninstall the 0.9.46, and then try to update 0.9.55, but the synaptic package showed is 0.9.46 version, how to fix this problem ??
<mason>  hello?
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a server with 2 network cards.  I believe that I can only guarentee that they will be assigned the same device name on each boot (e.g. eth0 and eth1) the same way around by using udev rules. Is this true? And how do I check and make sure that this will happen?
<white_eagle> how to connect to my friends ubuntu box via vnc?
<brobostigon> white_eagle: vnc remote-IP
<white_eagle> brobostigon, what do you mean by that?
<Stonekeeper> anyone used openvz on ubuntu here?
<Tommck> compwiz18 - any pointers on how to fool it into thinking a usb drive is a floppy?
<brobostigon> white_eagle: youre friend first needs a vnc server installed, and you need a vnc client, then you type into cli, vnc followed by his IP adress
<gina> brosbostigon: i think on ubuntu has vnc installed
<gina> u just enable that
<KI4CGP> Anyone know how to allow non-admin users wireless access on a laptop?
<Pici> white_eagle: Ubuntu's remote desktop can be connected using VNC.
<otfu> does ubuntu 'mount over' /cow?
<white_eagle> Pici, what should I type?
<otfu> is that why i don't see /cow?
<gina> white_eagle: just go to System > Preference > Remote desktop
<otfu> in initrd scripts/casper has a mkdir -p /cow, but i don't see it after ubuntu has booted
<Pici> white_eagle: I dont know, is remote desktop enabled on the remote computer? Are you going through a firewall?
<Tommck> no, /cow 'jumps over' /moon
<white_eagle> Pici, remote desktop is enabled
<white_eagle> and I'm not going thru a firewall
<otfu> Tommck- umm no idea what you mean. how can i expose cow again though?
<Tommck> otfu - sorry... it was a joke... from a children's book
<boris> hi
<boris> how do i install .deb file from a command line ?
<Pici> boris: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<otfu> Tommck i figured that much... a joke i don't care for. hehe
<fluxer> hi .. im getting errors trying to play sound?
<fluxer> how can i check if soundcard installed?
<sabayonuser> hi I installed sabayon and ubuntu, I want to have gentoos grub2 therefore I did not install ubuntu hardy grub.. now, can you tell me howto make ubuntu AND sabayon linux bootable again?
<sabayonuser> It shows me just the option to boot sabayon linux..
<otfu>  if one creates a directory /test, touch /test/tmp, mount /dev/sdx1 /test, and then wants access to /test/tmp it won't exist if you visit that directory, so how do i expose the original directory again?
<sabayonuser> I dont know what to put into grub to make ubuntu
<Pici> !grub > sabayonuser (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<sabayonuser> Pici ty I will try
<jonnymac> Firefox froze!! How can I force a program to quit? ...please
<whalesalad> Hey guys, I am in the process of moving users from one server to another and want to know how I can restore their passwords. I added the users and extracted all their data from tarballs into their homedir's, now all I need to do is restore their passwords. Looks like the /etc/passwd file won't help me. Any way to do this?
<dward526> jonnymac:  Try killsig firefox
<Saelynh> hello
<Pici> whalesalad: You probably want the /etc/shadow file.
<Pici> jonnymac: or xkill then click on the firefox window
<rhineheart_m> I got unknown hostname..
<rhineheart_m> any idea?
<jonnymac> xkill worked fine, thanks!!
<CarlFK> what is the url of the Marillat repos fro hardy?
<nicknick> Hi guys !
<fluxer> whats the command to check what devices i have on the pc?
<CarlFK> fluxer: lshw
<dward526> Pici:  Did not know about xkill, thanks, makes life easier
<brobostigon> fluxer: dmesg and lshw
<otfu> how can i use bind to expose /cow?
<Frogzoo> fluxer: also lspci
<fluxer> when i type it scans so fast .. is ther e a command so i can scroll downt he list?
<rpj8> How does one go about displaying a bash terminal on the desktop with conky?
<Frogzoo> fluxer: pipe to less
<rpj8> I mean, would you be able to input commands?
<fluxer> pipe to less?
<Pici> fluxer: lshw | less
<fluxer> thanks
<echosystm> hey guys
<sedra> hoho
<echosystm> which is generally better - qemu or virtualbox?
<echosystm> i need to run some vms
<IndyGunFreak> !best | echosystm
<ubotu> echosystm: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<echosystm> i said "generally better" :P
<echosystm> not best
<IndyGunFreak> hey
<echosystm> haha
<sedra> qemu
<jrib> echosystm: try both and see which you prefer.  Virtualbox has a nicer gui if you care about that.  qemu is slow unless you use kvm with it
<echosystm> what is kvm?
<echosystm> nevermind
<sedra> vitual kernel
<eMaX_> hi all
<echosystm> it sounds too difficult
<echosystm> virtualbox for the win
<echosystm> thanks :)
<eMaX_> anyone here has experiences with using additional mouse buttons? I have this one: http://www.targus.com/fr/product_details.asp?sku=AMU0902EU and would like to use the two additional buttons like for "back button" in FireFox
<Pici> !buttons | eMaX_ try this
<ubotu> eMaX_ try this: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<guid1> hi, i got this problem with hda=>sda change with gutsy gibbon. is there a simple solutions? i only got ide drives, and cannot install from the live cd
<sedra> !compie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sedra> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<sedra> XGL or AIGLX?
<eMaX_> thanks you're great!
<fluxer> does ubuntu have support for isa cards?
<IndyGunFreak> guid1: i only have IDE drives, are you saying its not seeing your ide card?
<IndyGunFreak> fluxer: you'll probably have to check the database what is it?.. a modem?
<fluxer> soundcard
<IndyGunFreak> !hardware | fluxer it might..
<ubotu> fluxer it might..: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<guid1> IndyGunFreak: i can install fron the live cd, but grub cannot start the system afterwards
<guid1> but in the installer / partition tool, it only shows me sda devices
<IndyGunFreak> so it doesn't show your hard drive there?
<guid1> grub stops with error #15 when i try to boot
<guid1> the files are copied correctly on HD
<fluxer> thanks for the help
<monkeyBox> Is there any easy way to set up CPAN on ubuntu without going through the millions of prompt questions?
<monkeyBox> I have a perl script that I need to run, but it requires Net::Interface which apparently I don't have
<otfu> how can i remount cow so that i see it?
<IndyGunFreak> guid1: doesn't make much sense... you only have 1 hard drive?
<Pici> otfu: I think you need to give some more detail, I dont think anyone knows what you are talking about.
<guid1> i have two, but i want to install onto the first one ... both dribes are IDE, not SATA
<cokiemonster> hi, i am spanish (my ingle isnt good) i make aparticion for 5 G. to install the wifislax... i put de cd live of wifislax and my notebook frozen in the instalation, whar is thhe problem????
<IndyGunFreak> guid1: is windows on the other drive?
<guid1> no, centos (RHEL)
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<otfu> ubuntu is hiding /cow on me. i don't see /cow with mount and /cow doesn't exist except for when i view /proc/mounts i get tmpfs /cow tmpfs rw,noatime 0 0
<Pici> cokiemonster: This channel is only for Ubuntu, I suggest you try asking in #slax or ##linux
<IndyGunFreak> guid1: i'm not sure what your prob would be, doesn't make much sense... maybe try adding an Ubuntu entry into your Centos boot manager...
<IndyGunFreak> then just boot(lilo?) on Centos like normal.
<cokiemonster> pici i have ubuntu.... and i have problem to insall programs, and problem with the particion
<guid1> ok, i'll try --- the problem seems to be that gutsy gibbon has a kernel which treats all HD as SATA
<Pici> cokiemonster: I thought you said it froze while installing Slax?
<Pici> cokiemonster: We also have #ubuntu-es for spanish, that might be better for you.
<cokiemonster> pici, the program is wifislax... and i dont lnow if i can install with lilo or grub inthe systeme of ubunto, or i must to install with the cdlive....
<House> Hi, how can I have Italian support for Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<IndyGunFreak> guid1: well i don't thinkt hats the problem, as gutsy calls my hard drive on my desktop hda1
<Varanger> I have created a xfs partition, and I need to make every user in the foo group to write the partition. I can only make root (and sudo) write the partition. What should I use? mount -t xfs /dev/device /media/mount_point -o XXX
<Varanger> ?
<Pici> !es | cokiemonster
<ubotu> cokiemonster: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<erUSUL> Varanger: mkdir a folder on the parttiion and change the permissions of that folder
<guid1> while i install from live cd, the installer / partition tool sees my IDE HD as SATA - copies the files, but cannot boot from is, because it's "sda" in grub - and installes on "hda"
<erUSUL> Varanger: make as much folders as you need
<IndyGunFreak> guid1: i really don't know, never encountered that issue.
<Varanger> erUSUL: Does the xfs partition inherits the folder options? The mount point already has  the necessary permisions, but as soon as the partition is mounted, permissions are changed to root.root
<guid1> IndyGunFreak: do you use SATA HD's ? case yes, you won't have the problem
<Pici> guid1: Drives are always identified as sd?# in Ubuntu and hd(#,#) in grub, fyi.
<Lukian> How do I reinitialise my sound system? I just rearranged my soundcards in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<guid1> but i found a lot of ubuntu users on the net, which have the same problem
<IndyGunFreak> guid1: no, no sata drives.
<angel> bijour les gens
<SaadS|AboutUs> Hello i need help with configuring sound
<guid1> ok, i'll try to reinstall (3rd time now ^^)
<angel> pitite urgence : comment j'ouvre le truc pour kill un programme ? c'est quoi le raccourci clavier ?
<erUSUL> Varanger: no things do not work that way unix filesystems like xfs jfs ext3 etc do suppot unix permissions so we can no fake them like we do with vfat and ntfs with the guid uid or umask mount options
<Pici> !fr | antz
<ubotu> antz: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<angel> sous kde 'était ctrl + echap mais là sous gnome ça marche pas
<Pici> !fr | angel
<ubotu> angel: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<angel> ah vi c'est vrai
<erUSUL> Varanger: you have to set permissions on folders *inside* the fs
<angel> merci
<hend> Hi, I am running 7.10 32bit. I can't use any tty consoles. When I try (ctrl+alt+F*) the screen goes blank and I am not able to get back to xwindows. This is a known bug and has a workaround (adding fbcon vesafb radeonfb etc), I tried all I could find, but no result. Anyone have any ideas as to what I can try/read?
<erUSUL> Varanger: the mount point permissions do not have any effect on the mounted fs
<SaadS|AboutUs> Hello i need help with configuring sound
<Pici> !ask | SaadS|AboutUs
<ubotu> SaadS|AboutUs: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SaadS|AboutUs> ok here goes
<SaadS|AboutUs> aplay -l says No soundcards found
<Varanger> Ok, I'll mount the partition, create the folder with the permission I want, and later a symbolic link to that partition
<Varanger> sorry, to that folder
<TheLittlePrince> Does anybody know how to sync Palm PDA(lifedrive) with Evolution in bluetooth?
<IndyGunFreak> SaadS|AboutUs: what does lspci say abot your sound card?
<SaadS|AboutUs> IndyGunFreak, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<IndyGunFreak> !intelhda | SaadS|AboutUs
<ubotu> SaadS|AboutUs: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<IndyGunFreak> SaadS|AboutUs: what kind of computer do you have?
<SaadS|AboutUs> its not a branded one
<SaadS|AboutUs> something assembled in a computer shop
<IndyGunFreak> SaadS|AboutUs: ok.
<IndyGunFreak> SaadS|AboutUs: do you knwo what type of motherboard?
<ADHDYoshi> Can I simply copy the files in the root partition to another partition then reinstall grub and edit fstab? Or is it more complicated?
<SaadS|AboutUs> something intel
 * Eduardu está away; Almoçando volto quando puder - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<HEP85> ADHDYoshi: You can but be aware when you change the filesystem type
<MGalaxy> What is the parameter type in "void startAll(int type)" at dcop KTorrent?
<Pici> !away > eduardu (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ADHDYoshi> I'm using ext3 for both
<ADHDYoshi> So basically I just open file manager in bootup cd and copy?
<HEP85> ADHDYoshi: You should use cp with the option -a This will preserve all permissions and file attributes
<Varanger> euUSUL: I did what I want!. Thanks, I didn't know I can't fool xfs partition like ntfs ones
<ADHDYoshi> Thanks
<Slart> ADHDYoshi: I don't think it's any more complicated than that..  I don't know about permissions etc.. better find some more info on that..
<SaadS|AboutUs> IndyGunFreak, basically i applied  the recent kernel security patch after which the sound went crazy
<Crusader_Tech> Hello all.  I'm a VERY new user to Ubuntu, and Linux in general. If someone has a moment, I could use a hand with an issue.
<ADHDYoshi> Great.
<HEP85> ADHDYoshi: I just copied my whole system drive to an external HD and copied it back as jfs filesystem two weeks ago
<brobostigon> Crusader_Tech: fire away
<SaadS|AboutUs> IndyGunFreak, tried the comprehensive guide too and others ive seen, got it work that it would give sound from one application at a time, (meaning cant use skype if music is being run)
<IndyGunFreak> SaadS|AboutUs: i don't know, sorry, but that link has helped me w/ Intel HDA
<SaadS|AboutUs> but now ive lost sonnd altogeather
<KI4CGP> Hi, How do I allow a non-admin user access to wireless on the laptop?
<ADHDYoshi> OK then, I'll move my partition later today then
<Crusader_Tech> Thanks bro.  I have recently discovered virtual computing, which made me think I could make the switch to Linux. I have just installed Virtualbox, and begun to setup a virtual windows machine. I've put in all of the information, but when I try to start the machine for the first time ( to install windows) I'm told I dont have permissions to write to the virtual machine directory.
<SaadS|AboutUs> rebooting will be back.
<brobostigon> Crusader_Tech: i dont kn ow anything about virtualbox, but it sounds like you need to change the permissions on that folder so that youre user can write to it??
<Crusader_Tech> I might be in over my head then.  I'm still trying to grasp the Linux file structure.
<IndyGunFreak> Crusader_Tech: why are you trying to grasp it?
<oldred> hello everyone
<Crusader_Tech> Indy, I'm just interested in Linux.  I figure it's a good idea to know the file tree as well as I know c:\
<_Oz_> how much RAM can ubuntu handle?
<genii> !lfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> !hfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<genii> bah
<Bodsda> hey guys, i have a problem with DownThemAll plugin for firefox, when trying to download a torrent it just downloads a link to the torrent, how do i use DTA to actually download the whole torrent file?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> when i do dpkg -l vim
<kaushal> it shows headers and the relevant information
<Dex-Freudii> what does it mean that "Ubuntu is community developed and commercially supported" as written in the CD's backcover?
<kaushal> ii  vim                       7.0-164+1ubuntu7.2        Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor
<kaushal> what does ii means
<Bodsda> !enter > kaushal       Please read the private message from ubotu
<IndyGunFreak> Dex-Freudii: if you purchase support, its commercially supported.
<_ruben> kaushal: it means vim's installed
<Dex-Freudii> IndyGunFreak, is ubuntu really community developed?
<Pici> kaushal: Installed.  check the headings at the top of the dpkg -l command
<orochi_> Hello :> I'm currently experiencing a brute-force password attack against my open ssh port (verified by packet sniffing :>) What would be the correct iptables syntax to drop all packets from the host? Something like iptables -A INPUT -s x.x.x.x -j DROP would work?
<Dex-Freudii> I wonder if ubuntu programmers get paid
<_ruben> orochi_: yes
<orochi_> _ruben, Great, thanks
<Slart> Bodsda: is downthemall actually supposed to get torrents for you?
<Pici> Dex-Freudii: Canonical employees get paid, but most of Ubuntu development is volunteer.
<Crusader_Tech> One thing that interests me about Linux, is that I like new tech, and new ideas. The 6 month release cycle for Ubuntu, vs the 4+ year release cycle of Windows, gives Linux the ability to incorporate newer tech, like Compiz.
<IndyGunFreak> exactly
<Joetheodd> Pici, I'd lvoe that job :)
<peterjone1> i didn't think downthemall was suitable for torrents
<Jay955> i have ubuntu and samba installed... i have a secondary drive (disk) mounted and i would like to share that drive with the computers (xp) on my network what is the easies way of doing that ... pls note that i'm a newbe
<Bodsda> Slart, hey its bod_  ,.,.,.dunno,. its a high speed download manager for firefox, so i assume so
<avds> any news on the local exploit in linux kernel?
<kaushal> Pici: Thanks
<_Oz_> has anyone successfully installed OS X on an intel machine?
<Joetheodd> Crusader_Tech: Yeah, and it doesn't take 3 years for everything to work properly with the new ubuntu :)
<avds> it's been around since saturday
<PriceChild>  avds security team is aware and it wil be fixed asap
<PriceChild> !piracy | _Oz_
<ubotu> _Oz_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<kaushal> Pici: what does ii means
<Pici> _Oz_: Offtopic, try ##mac or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bodsda> peterjone1, why not?
<kaushal> I mean double ii
<PriceChild> Pici, i don't think either of those channels will like it.
<Slart> Bodsda: hi there.. I think it just downloads files.. if you can't configure it to automatically download and run certain files  I think you'll have to find something else
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Joetheodd> Pici, it's not necessarily piracy.
<Bodsda> Slart, damn,.,. do you no anything about  UseneXt?
<Iori_1> Hi
<Slart> Bodsda: nope.. what is it?
<Crusader_Tech> I've been "looking" at Linux for years.  About once a year, I'd download the latest redhat or mandrake, and see what it looked like on my machine.  There was always some kind of issue that it didn't "just work".  Well, Ubuntu seems to just work.
<ivze> Does anybody know, what about the kernel bug patch http://www.linux.org/news/2008/02/12/0003.html? The patch has been made in many other distributives. I worry about it, too slow.
<SaadS|AboutUs> Ok so i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto but still sound doesnt work
<Bodsda> Slart, dunno,.,.some kinda downloading thingy,.,.not sure,. anyway ty
<Pici> ivze: Its being worked on.
<Slart> Bodsda: check here.. says nothing about torrents.. just regular spidering and file downloading .. http://www.downthemall.net/howto/features/
<Pendeta> I'm presently using Windows XP but would like to install kubuntu so I can dual boot either xp or kubuntu. What concerns me is that I'm using  NVIDIA RAID 0+1 on 4 hard drives. Does kubuntu support this hardware?
<Bodsda> ok ty
<SaadS|AboutUs> the guide leaves me hanging... what to do if you have no sound, run dmesg and look for the string "snd_" ??? then what?
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | Pendeta
<ubotu> Pendeta: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<genii> Crusader_Tech: Anyhow, a fairly comprehensive explanation here of directory structure and purpose: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<Dex-Freudii> what's the purpose of cpu frequency scaling?
<avds> PriceChild, debian has a fix for some days, how come it takes so long? I'm kinda nervous, just waiting for a random user to try it...
<erUSUL> Pendeta: read the fakeraidhowto
<Bodsda> SaadS|AboutUs, in terminal type        asoundconf list             how many results?
<SaadS|AboutUs> Bodsda, nothing
<Ares> hey guys, I've tried a million things with my wireless card Ralink RT2571WF and nothing seems to work fine
<Pendeta> ubotu and erUSUL, thanks!
<Slart> Dex-Freudii: to save power by underclocking the cpu when you're not using it
<Joetheodd> Visual Basic is the root of all evil. Discuss?
<Dex-Freudii> Slart, doen't it slow down the performance?
<Bodsda> SaadS|AboutUs, you have no device recognized, capable of playing sound
<Pici> !offtopic | Joetheodd discuss
<ubotu> Joetheodd discuss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Crusader_Tech> I tried ubuntu 7.04, but flash and java wouldn't "just work".  But in 7.10, There's nothing to it.
<Slart> Dex-Freudii: so if I leave my computer on over the night it becomes a 1.2 GHz Amd instead of a 2.4 GHz amd =)
<Slart> Dex-Freudii: yes.. that's the whole point
<SaadS|AboutUs> Bodsda, device was working, got lost after kernel security  upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> Bodsda: yes he does, he has intelhda..
<Slart> Dex-Freudii: but it clocks it right up when you need it to.. so it's only slower when the computer isn't doing anything
<Bodsda> SaadS|AboutUs, what about        lspci | grep -i sound               or               lspci | grep -i media
<Dex-Freudii> Slart, the thing is that I'm now using XChat and the cpu freq monitor says 800 MHz instead of 1.8 GHz
<Dex-Freudii> Dex-Freudii, why is that?
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak, was this a discovery when i wasnt here?
<Dex-Freudii> Slart, why is that?
<IndyGunFreak> just a couple mnutes ago...
<torc> Good moring everyone
<Slart> Dex-Freudii: yes.. and what is your computer doing 99.9% of the time? waiting for you to hit another key.. do you want it to wait faster? sure.. disable the frequency thingy =)
<brobostigon> Dex-Freudii: cpu scaling, powers the cpu down when it doesnt need the power to save electric.
<Iori_1> Hi, anyone know why on my intel 82Q35 integratad video a the native resolution (1900x400) doesn't look well, is it an xorg bug or a monitor issue?
<Crusader_Tech> Main reason I want Linux to "just work" is because when something doesn't work, I haven't the foggiest idea where to start.
<Dex-Freudii> is it any good to disable cpu scaling?
<Crusader_Tech> I can fix just about anything on a windows machine.  But I just feel lost on a Linux install.
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak, oopsy,.,. i wasnt really looking a couple of mins ago,. but nothing will play if   asoundconf list   shows nothing,. because asoundconf sets your default soundcard
<Slart> Dex-Freudii: it won't do you much good.. and it will use more electricity.. and get warmer
<Iori_1> Hi, anyone know why on my intel 82Q35 integratad video a the native resolution (1900x400) doesn't look well, is it an xorg bug or a monitor issue? Im using intel driver on Gusty
<Dex-Freudii> Slart, I see... thank you
<Pici> Iori_1: 1900x400 is a very strange resolution, are you sure thats correct?
<Crusader_Tech> Admittedly I feel better seeing how helpful you all are in this chat room.
<PriceChild> avds, I would be surprised if it isn't here before the end of the day.
<Scofield> hola
<Iori_1> yeah
<Iori_1> in the other OS i use that (Windows)
<Bodsda> Iori_1, wouldnt that res give you a rectangular screen?
<Slart> Crusader_Tech: oh.. just wait until you really need the help.. then we'll ignore you ;)
<Dex-Freudii> another question, I think my kernels loads a bunch of modules and "features" I don't really use. how can I change it? only by recompiling the kernel? how could I do that?
<Iori_1> yeah its a panoramic monitor
<Crusader_Tech> haha, thanks for the confidence boost, Slart.
<Scofield> hola alguien puede ayudarme?
<Iori_1> 17 inch
<Dex-Freudii> Scofield, yo
<Pici> !es | Scofield
<ubotu> Scofield: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Slart> Crusader_Tech: you're welcome... installed ubuntu yet?
 * Bodsda curses Pici for being too quick on the bot
<Ares> hey guys, i'm trying to configure my Ralink RT 2571 WF wireless card. From a readme file I  modprobe rt2570 [ifname=<wlan%d>] [debug=<mask>] and spits out: bash: wlan%d: No such file or directory
<Scofield> gracias
<Iori_1> it looks very rare when i use that res on linux
<leeping2008> Hi everyone, quick question:  The startup messages for my ubuntu server are all messed up - it doesn't print a newline at the end of each message.  What could be happening?
<Scofield> alguien de ubuntu-bolivia
<PriceChild> Ares, that driver can be found in module-assistant. Use that.
<leeping2008> Startup is normal, it's just an aesthetic thing
<Ares> what im i doing wrong
<Crusader_Tech> I'm talking to you on it now, Slart.  I went in and installed Xchat, because it was the first IRC client I recognized the name of.  I haven't IRC'd in years.
<Iori_1> there are black bars on the sides
<Ares> PriceChild, what's module-assistant
<PriceChild> Ares, sudo apt-get install module-assistant, then use that to compile, package, and install it easily
<IndyGunFreak> later all...
<Slart> Dex-Freudii: the kernel can have stuff compiled in.. that is always enabled.. taking space etc.. then there's modules. those are loaded when they are needed... I don't think the kernel loads modules it doesn't need.. you can see a list of loaded modules with "lsmod"
<bazhang> cya
<opteroN> can anyone tell me if there is a way to force anti aliasing on ubuntu, i am using compiz and the wobby window effect shows jagged edges pretty bad
<johansja> I want to capture image using my webcam. What apps can I use?
<Crusader_Tech> I'm thrilled, I've even got my desktop littered with Compiz eye candy.  Rotating cubes, melting windows, and such.
<Bodsda> bye bazhang
<SaadS|AboutUs_> Bodsda, sry got d/c
<Bodsda> np
<test3r> hey u guys i got an ATI RAGE PRO AGP in this box. its got Ubuntu 7.10 up and going. I got NO direct rendering, and no drivers under Restricted. My question is- will I be able to get Compiz up and running without DirectRendering enabled ?????
<Dex-Freudii> Slart,  so I mean then the compiled stuff
<torc> When I attemp to boot my comp with the Ubuntu 7.10 CD and it will show the startup screen then do to a terminal style interface. Is this a bad CD?
<SaadS|AboutUs_> Bodsda, the commands you told me didnt return anything
<Ares> PriceChild, how do i compile, package and install it? is there a wiki, or apt-get?
<Dex-Freudii> Slart, should I recompile? how?
<Slart> Crusader_Tech: ah... I must say irc is the easiest way to get support on ubuntu.. always lots of people here
<opteroN> torc, you have to boot the live cd
<leeping2008> Alternatively, when in the startup sequence does the "login" prompt appear?
<SaadS|AboutUs_> Bodsda, however lspci -v returns Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<PriceChild> Ares, once installed, "sudo module-assistant", then navigate the gui to build it... pretty obvious when you see it.
<bazhang> you leaving too Bodsda? I was saying bye to indygunfreak ;]
<Hotboyz> hello all
<erUSUL> !compile > Ares
<opteroN> can anyone tell me if there is a way to force anti aliasing on ubuntu, i am using compiz and the wobby window effect shows jagged edges pretty bad
<Slart> Dex-Freudii: what kind of computer are you running? old? slow? small?
<Dex-Freudii> slart, not at all... Sempron 3500+ 1.8 GHz 1 GB RAM
<Iori_1> bdsda can you help me?
<Bodsda> SaadS|AboutUs, ok, so your machine thinks, it has no sound device, whatsoever,.,. the little picture of a speaker in the top right corner, right click it, then open volume control, then file, then change device,.,.how many devices,.(if any)
<Dex-Freudii> but I'd like to know
<torc> opteroN> I did so. chose the CD to boot from like I did with dapper.
<Bodsda> bazhang, i thought you were leaving,.,.lol,.,. i was gonna leave but i think il stay for a bit,.,.;~)
<Iori_1> i meant Bodsda
<CarlFK> Marillat says " 1.0.6rc1 is the latest package on my repository." - what is the sources.list line for his repo?
<jshriver> greetings
<Bodsda> Iori_1, maybe,.whats the prob?
<test3r> opteroN >>> anti-aliasing is traditionally a Font thing, but if you turned it on for the Windows themselfs, it would have to be at hardware OpenGL level probably thats the best i know, sry
<Slart> Dex-Freudii: honestly.. I think I'd have a hard time seeing any difference if I recompiled my kernel.. I think it's more work than it's worth
<SaadS|AboutUs_> Bodsda, when it has a red x next to it when i double click it, i get No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<test3r> does ne 1 know My anwser? :)
<jshriver> where can you set an environment variable and have it apply to every user on the system including cron, apache
<Kate_mins> what is the terminal command to search file in all folders ?
<opteroN> test3r, were can i enable AA on the windows ?
<CarlFK> Kate_mins: find
<Pici> Kate_mins: find / -iname "something.ext"
<Bodsda> SaadS|AboutUs, remove sound card and plug back in to see if its detected,.,.i cant suggest anything im afraid,.,.apart from undo whatever it was you did that broke it
<Dex-Freudii> Slart, any idea where to get docs or howtos about that?
<opteroN> torc, it sounds like you selected the option to do the terminal install there should be a menu selection when you first run the disk... you want to select go to live mode or something of that sort
<Crusader_Tech> Slart, I'm interested in Linux for home AND for work.  I work at a k-12 private school. We recently upgraded 62 PC's to new Dell machines with Vista.  Vista is rather like a sloth on those machines.  We're getting away from our old "designed for windows 3.11" software, and mostly going with education web site subscriptions. That gets me away from windows only software.
<test3r> opteroN > it would either b part of xorg.conf  in a setting itself, OR it would be in the settings window for Conpiz (the Python settings window?)
<SaadS|AboutUs_> Bodsda, its onboard :)
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C make menuconfig; make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop." How can I call 'menuconfig'?
<Slart> Dex-Freudii: check the forums.. or the wiki.. or kernel.org, in that order
<sub-esc> how well will vista run inside VMWare on Ubuntu 6.06?
<Dex-Freudii> Slart, thnx
<SaadS|AboutUs_> Bodsda, can u help me uninstall everything sound related and reinstall just what is needed?
<Bodsda> SaadS|AboutUs, what? onboard? that is so strange,.,. from the commands i ave you, assuming you typed them correctly,.,.your system thinks you have no sound device
<test3r> here I'll ask my question again :
<tcpdumpgod> hend, check your xserver configuration.
<test3r> hey u guys i got an ATI RAGE PRO AGP in this box. its got Ubuntu 7.10 up and going. I got NO direct rendering, and no drivers under Restricted. My question is- will I be able to get Compiz up and running without DirectRendering enabled ?????
<tcpdumpgod> oops
<tcpdumpgod> way late.
<hansderagon> Greetings.  I noticed that on 08.04 A4 that the hard drive is always being accessed.  Is there a command such as top, but which would indicate which process make most us of the drive, to pin point the culprit?
<Tyczek> hi, i've got problem. Suspend is working perfectly even with ati... but I have problem with alsa after waking... it's not working... I compiled latest version.
<Bodsda> !repeat | test3r
<ubotu> test3r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Slart> Crusader_Tech: mm.. I do some IT-work for a school too.. they just upgraded to vista too.. it's just not worth it.. but switching to linux isn't an option.. I can't be there to hold their hands all day
<hansderagon> Tyczek, known bug.
<tcpdumpgod> hansderagon, try iostat
<tcpdumpgod> I think linux has that.
<Slart> hansderagon: check atop
<opteroN> test3r, i dont see anything in the compiz settings for AA, i am not to familar with any config files on ubuntu just came from xp
<Tyczek> hansderagon, oh... I have to: tyczek@tyczek-laptop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<hend> tcpdumpgod: what am I looking for there?
<Crusader_Tech> I understand that.
<test3r> my question was off screen
<compwiz18> hansderagon: try #ubuntu+1 as that is the dedicated hardy channel (this channel is only for gutsy and lower)
<Bodsda> SaadS|AboutUs, i dont know whats needed,. mine works almost OTB but just a few things needed,. yours needs to detect the device first
<test3r> !aliasing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aliasing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bodsda> test3r, patience is a virtue
<hansderagon>  Tyczek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/48536
<SaadS|AboutUs_> Bodsda, im avoiding a full reinstall thats all, obviously it worked on 7.10 before i tried that dreaded kernel patch
<yohendry> #velug-cbo
<torc> opteroN>>I only hit F8 and selected to boot from the CD drive, from there it boots the startup, then goes automaticly to the terminal screen. Also, it will print a ling string repeatedly. The termal prompt is "inframs".
<KI4CGP> Hi, How do I allow a non-admin user access to wireless on the laptop?
<opteroN> test3r, i read some were on the net that you can force AA throguh the nvidia control panel , but i am not sure were to locate it
<test3r> Bodsda > im glad you have the patientce of ghandi but a simple "im thinking for you , tester" woulde be peachy then i know at least someone Saw my question. I just started helping people. Still nobody responded.
<Bodsda> SaadS|AboutUs, can you install an older kernal?
<Tyczek> hansderagon, thx... well I add alias to terminal ;]
<SaadS|AboutUs_> Bodsda, dont know how to downgrade, i got a upgrade notification which i normally clicked on
<opteroN> torc, did you try not pressing f8 and seeing were it goes
<Bodsda> test3r, compiz will run with 3d hardware acceleration cards,.
<Bodsda> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<torc> It gives me the option of dapper or XP
<opteroN> torc, when i installed i did not have to press f8 it just booted to a selection menu
<Bodsda> Guys, can you revert the kernal back to an older version, if a patch screwed it up?
<test3r> Bodsda > yes I kn0ow. And I have a box that I have gotten it running on a GForce 2 Card with only 64MB video memory.
<Ares> PriceChild, I click on "list installed (binary) packages" and its telling me, among other things --Binary Package(s) for kernel(s): + (2.6.22-14-generic): not found. Some packages could not be found
<opteroN> torc, from there i selected boot ubunto from live cd and did the install from withing the OS
<Xsss4hell>  hi can somebody help me setting up grub? for dual boot with ubuntu   and sabayon linux??
<Xsss4hell> Sabayon's grub2 is  getting used
<Xsss4hell>  and I run it currently
<test3r> Bodsda > my question Really is- Would it run on something appears to have no support?
<Bodsda> test3r, you just said you have it working??
<loca|host> is there any guide to build or use a prepackaged application level (l7) firewall ? since a simple firewall over iptables is no more entreprise with growing P2P intelligent apps
<Iori_1> Bodsda do you know if there is a fix for my problem?
<Bodsda> Iori_1, what is the problem?
<torc> opteroN>>>It opens to the option list and has dapper listed a few times and XP. No mention of 7.10
<goodhabit> Hello. Can someone help with mouse confuguring? I cannot get all buttons working.
<Iori_1> the problem is that i cant use the native res because the image appears shrinked with a black thik bar on each side
<Iori_1> other res than that fills the screen
<Bodsda> Iori_1, have you done a     dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     ?
<opteroN> torc, do you have you cd-rom set in the bios to your first boot device ?
<test3r> Bodsda > im sorry i should have explained. Hi ! I'm test3r.  :) I have like, 10 boxes I've installed on since 6.06.  Some of them are finished. The one im working on Right Now has this ATI RAGE PRO AGP 2X inside of it. I have Ubuntu7.1 going. I just want to push it as much as I can because Ubuntu kicks butt.
<Iori_1> yeah won't fix it
<torc> I do not believe so.
<Xsss4hell>  hi can somebody help me setting up grub? for dual boot with ubuntu   and sabayon linux?? only ubbuntu doesn't boot :(
<Iori_1> im using intel 82Q45 intel  modstepping driver or something like thaht
<patogen> "sudo dpkg -i  --force-architectur" is what I need to install i386 on x64 right?
<patogen> err i386 = 32-bit
<Bodsda> test3r, so you wanna no if compiz will work with that card? (thanks for the joliness)  :~)
<Jack_Sparrow> Xsss4hell: I take it sabayon went on last and did not setup the other OS like ubuntu does
<Bodsda> Iori_1, not sure then im afraid
<loca|host> anyone ?
<loca|host> is there any guide to build or use a prepackaged application level (l7) firewall ? since a simple firewall over iptables is no more entreprise with growing P2P intelligent apps
<Iori_1> ok thanks anyway
<leeping2008> Hi everyone,
<SaadS|AboutUs_> rebooting brb
<Ares> PriceChild, I ran it and i'm still not being able to connect wirelessly
<test3r> Bodsda > Exactly. And why I have no restriced Drivers available under the normal Spot (in the Admin menu or Setup menu) (up there) , and if I have no restriceds enabled, will it work? Als0 because I dont have a special driver for This Card, I do not have Direct Rendering enabled
<Pendeta> Does dmraid support raid 0+1?
<leeping2008> I'd like to custom-partition my HD: I'd like to put /opt on one partition, /var on another, etc etc.  Currently I have everything on one partition.  What's the best program for me to do this with?
<ArmedKing> Hello guys and good afternoon, I'm experiencing some lag between voice and image wile playing my vids in Totem and Vlc anyone got a solution
<Ares> PriceChild, I ran it and i'm still not being able to connect wirelessly
<Slart> loca|host: I don't know of any firewalls for linux that isn't using iptables.. are there any?
<test3r> Bodsda > rly al i want is to enable cube and disable the animation. so that i can use CtrlAlt arrow keys to switch desktops
<Bodsda> test3r, if the card is working, and you can see stuff while using it,. why not try compiz,.,.the worst that will happen is an error message,.,.otherwise look at ubuntu community docs for getting drivers for graphics cards
<opteroN> Ares, might be a weak gpu?
<loca|host> Slart, me too, but am talking about a level7 firewalling
<Ares> opteroN, whats a gpu?
<Bodsda> test3r, yes u will almost certainly be able to do that
<test3r> OK, shouldnt hurt, then?
<Bodsda> no
<test3r> sweet   =)
<NoWanted> hello im new
<Bodsda> ;~)
<opteroN> Ares, graphics card (graphics processing unit)
<test3r> thanks Bodsda
<Slart> loca|host: application level?
<opteroN> Ares, you have the drivers loaded ?
<Bodsda> NoWanted, hi im Bodsda
<NoWanted> what script is beautifull for irc ?
<Ares> opteroN whats graphics have to do with wireless?
<NoWanted> hello Bodsda :)
<Bodsda> NoWanted, what can we do you for?
<opteroN> you said you had lag when watching video ?
<NoWanted> juste a beautiful graphique
<Bodsda> opteroN, refrash rate?
<ArmedKing> Yes i mean the audio and Vidio are not in sync
<Ares> opteroN, i went to module-assistant
<NoWanted> i use x chat now
<loca|host> Slart, classiq iptables cant filter for packets, for example we cant block Skype traffic or msn when it passs through port 80
<NoWanted> its not really nice
<Bodsda> NoWanted, ood start
<Bodsda> ok
<Crusader_Tech> ok, so until I understand how to give myself more permissions to a certain directory, is there a way to give my self temporary "root" access system wide, while logged in as myself?
<Ares> opteroN, it seemed straight forward, but then i again i could have messed someting up
<Jack_Sparrow> leeping2008: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome  gives you the basics
<Bodsda> NoWanted, so you want something else?
<opteroN> Ares, im not saying it is your gpu, but that might be a problem
 * test3r really likes XChat, but the new Pidgin that comes with *BUNTU is very nice.
<NoWanted> do u know how i can see my system info on the console ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Crusader_Tech: sudo or gksudo for gui apps
 * Bodsda doesnt like pidgin,.,.filthy creatures
<opteroN> NoWanted, do you mean in terminal ?
<Bodsda> NoWanted, what do you mean by SystemInfo?
<Slart> loca|host: perhaps some kind of transparent proxy would work.. but I'm just guessing here... sounds like you need to find someone who knows about these things.. regardless of operating system.. aren't there any channels for network admins?
<ArmedKing> opteroN, Yes Audio and Video are not syncronized in any vid.
<Ares> opteroN, how could that be a problem? The graphics card is integrated (cheap)
<leeping2008> Jack_Sparrow, thanks again :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<NoWanted> opteroN yes
<Crusader_Tech> Thanks Jack, but not to sound like a total rookie, exactly how do I do that?
<opteroN> Ares, that very well maybe the problem then
<Ares> OpteroN, i think it's by intel
<Arelis> How do i reset all the GNOME configurations? It's become very messy, and the panels are acting weird, and i'm getting a strange message when i enter (always happens after i install XGL and then disable it.)
<loca|host> Slart, am guessing :)
<Arelis> Or, rather, i ordered the panels so that i can't find my way
<opteroN> NoWanted, do a google search for "ubuntu terminal cheat sheet"
<Ares> opteroN, i was using other drivers for em and it was connecting me, but would disconnect after 5 mins, and i'd have to restart comp a bunch of times
<Bodsda> NoWanted, what do you mean by system info?
<Jack_Sparrow> Crusader_Tech: Lets say you want to edit a doc..  go to a terminal aka cli  and type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  the last is just a path and filename to a file you will edit at some point in time
<Bodsda> opteroN, really? cool stuff to do in terminal?  wow
<NoWanted> sys info , i can do that on the terminal on mandriva
<tzd> can anyone help me with a separate partition for my home folder please?
<opteroN> Ares, did you load diff drivers? what have you changed?
<Ares> opteroN, and if it is, how can i solve that?
<test3r> ifconfig
<test3r> ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> tzd:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome  gives you the basics
<Ares> opteroN, i have tried many things, so my head is spinning from all the different stuff on line
<Bodsda> test3r, who was that directed to?
<Bodsda> does compiz work?
<test3r> the cool stuff in terminal discussers
<Jack_Sparrow> tzd:  see also  /msg ubotu uuid
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow:  thanks, the issue i've got though is after the partition. I've got my separate partition working but now all kind of weird stuff happens
<Ares> opteroN, the latest i've done is gone to module-assistant and loaded the rt2570 drivers...my chip is 2572
<opteroN> Ares, so you are playin back audio and video and they are out of sync ? are you streaming or is it local ?
<test3r> technically, if its rly cool tho, ud b using iwconfig too
<Ares> opteroN, my problem is that i can't connect wirelessly
<test3r> thats all we need to go with that
<Bodsda> test3r, thats for wifi networkin,.,.,.?
<test3r> yes or even "bridging" connections for wifi
<Dex-Freudii> what's the diff between acpid & apmd services?
<Jack_Sparrow> tzd: Post your fstab to the pastebin along with  the output from sudo fdisk -l   for us please
<opteroN> Ares, were you not stating that you were having issues with audio and video stutter or did i get you mixed up with someone else
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow: will do! thanks!
<Ares> opteroN, you got me mixed :-p
<Bodsda> test3r, ok,.,.its a bit useless if im ethernet tho?
<test3r> setting up Two interfaces gives u ability to create a "bridge" for folks
<test3r> not always useless. depends ur situation
<DivineSpectrum> if i use ubuntu like admin, is egual to use it like root?
<opteroN> Ares, what wireless device do you have, integrated?
<Ares> yes
<Ares> opteroN, yes
 * Bodsda goes back to hefty python book
<Ares> opteroN, the chipset is a Ralink RT 2571WF
<Jack_Sparrow> DivineSpectrum: yes and no
<opteroN> Ares, did it work upon first installation
<Ares> opteroN, no
<DivineSpectrum> jack_sparrow..??
<test3r> Bodsda > I edited & improved a python script i found involving my iwconfig for connections
<Ares> opteroN, i changed it to another driver and it would connect, but throw me offline in about 5 mins or less, and sometimes not work at all. When it disconnected me i would have to restart computer
<Jack_Sparrow> DivineSpectrum: admin has admin rights, but does not automatically give you root user rights to all system files
<meng> is there a respin install image?
<Ares> opteroN, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart would not work
<test3r> the guy had two loops in it could Not see the reason so i took one out and changed some other. works gr8.
<kaoticsnow> anyone else have an issue with the latest version of the Desktop version of Ubuntu not fitting on a CD?
<Bodsda> test3r, the script originally did what? you improvements did what? im a beginner, reading a 400 page manual
<Ares> opteroN, and ifconfig wlan0 up would give input/output error
<test3r> bonsda > ^^^^
<Jack_Sparrow> kaoticsnow: only when you try to write it as dat and not an image
<opteroN> Ares, http://www.sparklan.com/download.php?support_id=27
<Ares> opteroN, now i don't get any wireless at all
<Jack_Sparrow> data
<Bodsda> test3r, ah,.,. although his loops were prob there for a reason
<opteroN> Ares, do you have that linux driver installed?
<test3r> ujd Think? theres gota b other way he was watching results.
<boris> hi
<boris> ive got ubuntu ultimate 1.6 and savage keeps crashing
<test3r> ;p
<boris> i added option compress textures 0 to startup.cfg, since i use radeon driver
<boris> randomly, my screen gets black
<kaoticsnow> Jack_Sparrow: the data file is 698MB when I attempt to bun the ISO to a disk, it says It requires at least a gig of space...
<boris> please help me
<FloodBot2> boris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beererde> hi. can i set the screen gamma in ubuntu?
<Bodsda> !enter | boris
<ubotu> boris: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ares> opteroN, no
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.pastebin.org/19242
<Pendeta> Is this still true: "APT (the package manager for Ubuntu), currently does not support BiArch, which means you likely won't be able to install and run 32bit packages on your AMD64 install. This is a problem for users who wish to use Flash, w32 codecs, and WINE (for example), as they are only available for 32-bit."
<hansderagon> kaoticsnow, 08.04 A4 fits on a CD.  I did it, at least the alternative CD.
<opteroN> Ares, try those come back if they dont work
<Jack_Sparrow> kaoticsnow: I am busy but what are you trying to burn it with ie what program
<Jack_Sparrow> tzd: thanks
<opteroN> Ares, make sure you select linux driver
<leeping2008> I seem to have an X-shaped pointer in GNOME, and I can't drag windows around.  What's  happening?
<kaoticsnow> trying to burn it with my Mac,
<boris> Bodsda: i didnt say i entered something
<leeping2008> Is there something that I need to install?
<boris> Flood bot, i know you're a bot, but i dont flood
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow: some of the text are in Swedish but I think you'll be ok.. if there's something i need to translate then let me know :)
<Ares> opteroN, will do thanks
<Simfonyous> Hi guys
<boris> can anyone help me ?
<test3r> leeping > you killed ur config last time you were logged in you made changes. undo them try to come bak in
<Beererde> hi. can i set the screen gamma in ubuntu?
<Bodsda> boris, if you read the message, it says dont use the enter key as punctuation, keep responses/comments on 1 line,.plz,.thankyou
<Simfonyous> I was wondering what's the difference between xubuntu and kubuntu?
<kaoticsnow> Jack_Sparrow: check this out http://ponkan.quickshareit.com/share/picture100a0e.png exact error message
<boris> Bodsda: ok
<leeping2008> test3r: Okay, thanks, I'll try it.
<bazhang> Simfonyous: xfce vx gnome
<Bodsda> boris, thankyou
<bazhang> oops kde Simfonyous
<Simfonyous> bazhang, isnt kubiuntu KDE?
<opteroN> Beererde, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33829
<Beererde> opteroN: thx!
<Bodsda> Simfonyous, kubuntu yes,.
<Species8472> hello, anyone available that speaks french?
<bazhang> !fr
<mm2000> hello, i have problem with nxclient and nxserver.. http://pastebin.ca/901240 using ubuntu 6.06, nxlient 3.XX i think the server is ok. Any ideas what is wrong here?
<Crusader_Tech> Ok.  had my first bit of weirdness. and not sure how to fix it. I logged out, and logged back in.  Now an application i'm trying to use has had it's fonts reduced to what seems like 1 or 2 pt.
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Bodsda> !french | Species8472
<ubotu> Species8472: please see above
<meng> how can i add new updates to a install cd without using ubuntu?
<torc> opteroN>>I copied the message I recieve. May I msg you with it. It is rather long and might spam the room.
<Bodsda> damn you bazhang
<bazhang> hehe
<opteroN> torc, sure
<test3r> Well im off to try to enable cOMPIZ on a 4MB Video card. Good Luck to you all! ill bb soon hopefully
<alecs> hi! how can enable kirilic fonts to be supported by my filesystem ?
<Bodsda> test3r, lemme no how it goes
<Crusader_Tech> is there a general command to increase the font in an application?
<bazhang> aptoncd meng not quite the same but nearest you can get
<test3r> no doubt =D
<hiffy> hey folks! So, my "desktop effects" flutter out and say that they are not supported on my system. However, I hand rolled compiz back on edgy on the same hardware and it worked fine. Any clue as to what packages I need to hunt for, or common xorg.conf settings?
<bazhang> alecs install the russian language support pack
<hiffy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager I'm not sure this still applies.
<riotkittie> hiffy: what graphics card do you have?  an ati by any chance?
<Ares> opteroN, where are the directions for installing it?
<Jack_Sparrow> tzd: Sorry that took a minute.. I dont see a /home in your fstab.. which partition are you trying to use as home
<hiffy> riotkittie: nope! good, old nvidia geforce 2
<Ares> opteroN, and shouldn't module-assistant work?
<chris062689> Hello.
<meng> <bazhang> because i keep having the ttf-opensymbol bug everytime i fresh install ubuntu
<bazhang> Crusader_Tech: likely check the app--in open office or firefox for example
<chris062689> Anyone know how to slim EeeXubuntu even more?
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow: no worries. It's at the end. I'm trying to use the sda8 as home partition
<Crusader_Tech> bazhang, it's Virtualbox.  Not sure there's a setting for it in there.
<riotkittie> hiffy: ah, i'm clueless when it comes to nvidia, sorry
<bazhang> #eeepc will likely help chris062689
<Jack_Sparrow> tzd: one sec  again
<hiffy> :P thanks tho!
<Crusader_Tech> gonna try reinstalling it real quick
<Bodsda> riotkittie, there is restricted drivers for Nvidia cards in the Restricted drivers manager
<bazhang> Crusader_Tech: likely will work, unless you mean the fonts in virtualbox itself
<Ares> opteroN, both pdf guides are for Windoze
<Crusader_Tech> I mean the main screen for configuring virtualbox
<Bodsda> hiffy, read my message a few lines up,. i sent it to riotkittie by accident
<bazhang> Crusader_Tech:  #vbox can likely answer that better
<hiffy> ah! Bodsda, yeah those got installed. nvidia in the driver section of xorg.conf, etc.
<riotkittie> hiffy: does nvidia require XGL or whatever? do you have that installed?
<Crusader_Tech> it's own room?  Perfect!
<Bodsda> riotkittie, Nvidia cards are extremely well supported,. most work OTB
<riotkittie> try launching compiz from the CLI and seeing if it spits out a more substantive error there.
<bazhang> riotkittie: do not remember having to install it myself though may be different for this user
<Bodsda> bazhang, Nvidia make there own linux drivers,.no?
<bazhang> aye Bodsda
<Tiven> im getting lag spikes sometimes with my usb wireless mouse , usually when browsing websites with Firefox
<Bodsda> bazhang, just wondering,.,. ty ;~)
<Tiven> like the  mouse stucks for: from 10ms to 200ms
<riotkittie> was this an upgrade? or a clean install? if it was an upgrade you might try removing all evidence of compiz and reinstalling.
<Bodsda> hiffy, whats the exact error message you get?
<bazhang> would that be irqpoll in the boot parameters for the mouse lag? I keep forgetting ;[
<meng> is there a ttf-opensymbol bug free CD that i can download?
<bazhang> meng this is in gutsy? not heard of that bug
<meng> it's in gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> tzd: I seem to be having a problem with firefox...  gimme a minute and explain what type of problems you are having
<Tiven> what do you mean bazhang ? ^_^
<meng> <bazhang>gutsy bug
<Bodsda> meng, sure its a bug, not just a problem?
<meng> it's a bug
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, whats your firefox problem?
<meng> having to "touch" almost all the font folders
<Bodsda> meng, link to a bug report?
<Jack_Sparrow> firefox is lagging..   brb
<bazhang> Tiven: if it is the mouse then it should be laggy with not just firefox though--would this be on *flash* sites with firefox?
<Bodsda> bazhang, that would prob be flash & java related if its only on firefox
<bazhang> tiven such as youtube
<Tiven> hmm
<meng> <Bodsda>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/144771
<bazhang> Bodsda: just what I was thinking
<Tiven> bazhang: no i dont think so. i think it usually happens when i have a lot of tabs open ( on firefox ) or many apps running ( it doesnt happen only with firefox )
<Jack_Sparrow> tzd: Please provide that link to the pastebin again. thanks
<bazhang> tiven how many tabs? more than 20? how much ram on this machine?
<Bodsda> meng, do this                  sudo apt-get install locales
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.pastebin.org/19242
<Tiven> bazhang: it just happened while hovering one of my bars' icon and im only running konversation irc client at the moment :(
<Tiven> bazhang: 2gb ram , with firefox it happens with 5 or 7 + tabs
<bullgard4> In what directory is Ubuntu's 7.10 kernel source?
<meng> <Bodsda>i borked the system throughly by other methods suggested by people
<hiffy> er, sorry Bodsda spaced out for a sec. When I enabled "desktop effects" everything flickers for a bit, presumably trying to change WMs, and  Desktop effects could not be enabled
<hiffy> appears on my screen.
<Tiven> oh no... it happened again with just moving my mouse randomly bazhang : (
<Bodsda> Tiven, in terminal type     top     how much cpu freq is the client using?
<meng> so looks like a reinstall for the 3rd time
<bazhang> tiven ah ok, then it it something you may need to adjust in the boot parameters--irqpoll if I recall correctly though cant remember the precise command at the moment
<hernandus> hey
<patogen> No package 'glib-2.0' found
<Solmaze-Laptop> Anyone have a solution to a problem with desktop effects on an acer aspire 3680 (intel 945GML) ?  - Been looking all over the internet.
<Ares> opteroN, i'm getting nothing but errors here
<patogen> However I have glib installed...
<re_> Hi
<hernandus> whats up
<Bodsda> meng, the bug report says its only an upgrade prob,.,. if you have the gutsy live cd theres no bug,.,. and that package was said in the bug report to fix it
<Sjimmie> patogen: you need the libglib-2.0-dev
<Tiven> bazhang:  thanks ! what does this exactly does ?
<re_> is their any things in ubuntu like SID in Debian?!
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658446 Tiven look here
<Tiven> thank you buddie
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow: Jack_Sparrow: ok. The issues i have occured after i tried moving my home folder and I also tried moving the /usr & /var folders to their own partitions. The issues so far are: flash player refuse to work in Firefox. I've reinstalled it several times and it works until i restart. After a restart it says it's installed although all websites comes up empty. I seem to be unable to run commands in the bourne shell as well. i usually get
<tzd> permission denied when trying to do so. E.g. i am unable to run the flash installer when i download it manually. I also have issues with my amarok scripts that won't show up any more and when trying to reinstall them in amarok it says they're already installed.
<Bodsda> !irqpoll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irqpoll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ares> opteroN, make[2]: *** [/home/ares/Desktop/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6/Module/rtmp_main.o] Error 1
<Ares> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/ares/Desktop/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6/Module] Error 2
<Ares> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic'
<Ares> make: *** [all] Error 2
<bazhang> re_: not sure what you mean; could you specify please
<meng> <Bodsda>i am using the gutsy alternate install cd
<meng> <Bodsda>updating it caused it to have the problem
<Bodsda> meng, is your bios clock up-to-date?
<opteroN> Ares, pm me sorry
<meng> it showed the right time and date
<re_> i mean in debian you could get/download the latest unstable stuff (programs , drivers ,etc ...) , but is their some thigs like it in ubuntu?
<Ares> opteroN, how?
<meng> but what i need is a updated install cd
<Tiven> bazhang: noapic then , not , "irqpoll" ?
<Bodsda> meng, formt the drive then install with the cd,.,.all i can suggest im afraid
<patogen> Sjimmie: Thank you, is it always the dev packages when I need to compile something?
<Solmaze-Laptop> Anyone have a solution to a problem with desktop effects on an acer aspire 3680 (intel 945GML) ?  - Been looking all over the internet.
<bazhang> re_: you mean testing? stuff still in development?
<Bodsda> re_, preposed repo?
<re_> yes :)
<kohwj> hello all
<hiffy> patogen: dev packages or other dependancies. USUALLY, when you can't compile you're lacking a dependency
<re_> Can i have a link for it in ubuntu wiki . page or any things to read about it?
<hiffy> patogen: whereby depencies are usually in packages
<Sjimmie> patogen: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> tzd: MOst of your issues will be in that fstab, but I themed up this desktop and messesd it up...  I need to fix it before I can help  sorry.. it shouldnt take long and someone esle should be able to fix it.
<nRkiSt> Are there any X gurus in here today?
<tzd> can anyone help me with my fstab please?
<nRkiSt> tzd: what's the problem?
<Bodsda> re_ ive only heard of the proposed repo,. i have no link im afraid
<test3r> Bodsda > its working! Bwaaaahahahah!  :D  300Mhrz 192MB RAM, ATI Rage Pro 2X AGP video. All I did, short of installing from LiveCD, was install the "compiz settings manager" pack, and change from 'wall' management to 'cube' inside Compiz! SLICK!
<Bodsda> !proposed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proposed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> tiven seems that may be right (the forum link) something having to do with cpu scaling
<DarkSpirit221> What is this? E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bazhang> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<re_> Bodsda , thats ok :)
<Bodsda> test3r, wicked,. now bump up ,.,. add pics to the cube, and caps, and a background,.
<Tiven> bazhang: doesnt noacpi affects the cpu ? i mean.. im using 64bti 7.10 , it will still operate the same ?
<bazhang> re_: see above
<Tiven> bit*
<re_> ok , thanks :)
<Bodsda> bazhang, there is a proposed repo isnt there?
<Bodsda> oh
<Bodsda> dw
<Ares> AM I REGISTERED?
<tzd> nRkiSt: im facing all kinds of problems after moving my home folder which seem to have worked. I also tried moving the /tmp /var and the /usr folder although that didn't work. I spoke to another guy that said my fstab was the cause for most of my issues.
<Ares> IS IT SHOWING THAT I AM?
<Bodsda> Ares, dunno,.,.pm me
<bazhang> Tiven: no idea there as I have 32 bit and wired mouse--just to test could you try a wired mouse?
<Tiven> bazhang: yeah hold on buddie
<bazhang> ares try to pm someone and lose the caps
<test3r> mouse drag of cube wont work. Last time I had tried to enable with This Box- the cube flip animation was two frames
<tzd> nRkiSt: i have my fstab and partitions at: http://www.pastebin.org/19242
<bazhang> Bodsda: likely, the bot is iffy at times though ;]
<test3r> But the hotkeys work functionality is Still There
<wizard_2> anyone using xen for virtual machines on their home desktop?
<Ares> i registered, i dont understand?
<Bodsda> bazhang, ;~)
<Ares> Bodsda, i did
<Bodsda> Ares, if you just registered,. you have to identify with nickserv
<re_> Thanks everyone thats almost what i am looking for
<re_> time for reinstalling ubuntu ;P
<Bodsda> np
<bazhang> test3r: you need to go into ccsm and add the general--virtual horizontal desktops = 4 and you will have that cube ;]
<re_> Or shall i get hardy? :P
<patogen> Will installing extra libs/devs make the computer slower/more unstable?
<Ares> Bodsda, ok, that's chinese to me. i have no idea how that works
<Solmaze-Laptop> Anyone have a solution to a problem with desktop effects on an acer aspire 3680 (intel 945GML) ?  - Been looking all over the internet.
<DarkSpirit221> How can I install compiz managger? (control panel)
<DarkSpirit221> manager*
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<alejalej> anyhwere where I should ask about Hardy problems/bugs?
<bazhang> re_: in about two months yes--right now is breakage city ;]
<Bodsda> ares type this            /msg nickserv identify (apasswordnotinbrackets)
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu+1
<bazhang> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<test3r> bazhang > i just right clicked down lower right went to Properties. AFTER enable cube
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for your help earlier
<re_> Bazhang , yeah i know i tried alpha 1 , 2 ,3 (3 was the worrest of them) , but 4 looks good enough to try it
<Jack_Sparrow> Still trying to figure out what I did yesterday
<bazhang> test3r: no, in the ccsm control panel not the gnome desktop
<bazhang> re_: knock yourself out then ;]
<test3r> bazhang > do i need to undo what i did, then?
<bazhang> test3r: try what I said and then see ;]
<novato_br> how to solve this ? ===> W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty Release: The following signatures cannot be checked, beaceu public key is not to be available : NO_PUBKEY 3E231AC7F4ECF181
<re_> lol
<Solmaze-Laptop> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Solmaze-Laptop> oops
<matthew_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> tzd: can I have that link again
<Bodsda> test3r, in general settings in ccsm   the desktop size tab should have the values      4 1 1     nothing else but the desktop cube and rotate cube pluin are needed
<zoli21> Hi! I have a problem on ubuntu server. The sysctl.conf is not executed during the system startup.
<bazhang> matthew_: you can /msg ubotu for your amusement if you wish
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.pastebin.org/19242
<novato_br> what can I do ?
<re_> Anyway i waste 5 hours configuring Debian , now i will got to install hardy heron alpha 4 while that i am going to study for my biology exam
<re_> cya guys :)
<bazhang> bye ;]
<re_> bye
<Bodsda> bazhang, bye ;~)
<bazhang> come back soon Bodsda ;]
<Bodsda> bazhang, oh,.,.oops,.,.thought you was leavin,.,.lol,.,..
<bazhang> novato_br: you need to import the gpg key
<bazhang> haha not yet
<ubuntufreak> I get the error whenever i try to install an application using apt-get in CLI http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55743/
<Member537> can someone help me? I try to install ubuntu on my hard drive and installer don't see the disk. But earlier I installed suse i slackware and everything would be okk.
<novato_br> how can I do that ?
<novato_br> bazhang,  how can I do that ?
<Member537> no disc were detected
<bazhang> novato_br: there are no instructions on the website?
<novato_br> i didn't find it, bazhang
<test3r> bazhang > OK i found the spot I made it four. I think I still have to find the thing that says "enable drag of cube faces by mouse blah blah" and turn That on
<novato_br> i've tried to update my system by automatically update
<novato_br> and it has been showed that error
<Bodsda> test3r, pm me if you want me to walkthrough you in configuring compiz
<ArmedKing> Hey all i installed the Snack Lib for amsn sound because else it wouldnt want to work. But sound is all distorted any way to make it smooth?
<Bodsda> !enter | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tobias92> Hello ubuntu people. All the icons in openoffice vanished and removing it with --purge and installing again doesn't work. I'm on xubuntu gutsy (just switched). Is there a fix for this?
<novato_br> okay, Bodsda , i'll try it
<Le-Chuck_IT1> hi all
<ubuntufreak> problem with apt-get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55743/
<Bodsda> novato_br, thankyou
<Le-Chuck_IT1> do you know of a daap client that can seek songs? I am happily running firefly and would like to seek, and just discovered that itunes can do that
<bazhang> http://www.howtoforge.com/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon_p4 renato_br there is an example here though you will need to change if for that repo naturally ;]
<test3r> Bodsda > see it's auto-on ! "intitiate" under actions is already set to the CtrlAlt Mouse1
<sebrock> If I want to do a TAR backkup on my whole system starting at root, which directories are safe (or should I) to exclude??
<test3r> Bodsda > but when i do it it only selects in group selection box ontop of the desktop
<Bodsda> ubuntufreak,  grep: /etc/inittab: No such file or directory           create the dir?
<doppelgaenger> Hello, can anyone tell me when the newrelease snaptshot after Feisty (7.10) will be released and how it is called, Thanks !
<test3r> do i have to install emerald for that to work?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Bodsda: ubuntufreak no it's not a dir
<Le-Chuck_IT1> its  a file which ubuntu does no longer use
<Bodsda> test3r, can you be sure compiz is running?
<Bodsda> Le-Chuck_IT1, thankyou
<lut4rp> doppelgaenger: the next release is Hardy Heron (8.04)
<test3r> oh, i think it is. here. let me 'top'
<Bodsda> ubuntufreak, dont listen to me
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ubuntufreak: I suggest to search on launchpad
<Jack_Sparrow> tzd: Working a bit better now  I see 0,0  for home and not 0 , 2
<Le-Chuck_IT1> for an open bug
<bazhang> doppelgaenger: 7.10 is gutsy--there are alphas of 8.04 now you can try--see #ubuntu+1
<lut4rp> doppelgaenger: Expect it around April end
<Le-Chuck_IT1> nobody knows of a  seeking linux daap (itunes) client?
<doppelgaenger> lut4rp, Many Thanks !
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow: that's correct. I wasn't sure what to put there :) So i should change it to 0 2?
<Jack_Sparrow> tzd: I also do not see where you have mounted the /var and /user or whatever you had?
<ubuntufreak> Bodsda,Le-Chuck_IT1: Thanx would try
<Jack_Sparrow> tzd: You really should have read the link I gave you earlier
<Jack_Sparrow> tzd: make a backup and try it at 2
<test3r> Bodsda > lol, you're Right! 'compiz_real' is not running. so OK what was that last step- to switch the WM?
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow: the /var /usr were on two different partitions that's now deleted
<test3r> session switch on login?
<bazhang> fight for chan privileges
<Ares> ok so apparently i'm not registering my nickname correctly and freenode is not helping me
<Tiven> hey bazhang , no i dont think it happens with the wired mouse
<Tiven> its usb as well
<bazhang> !register | ares
<ubotu> ares: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Jack_Sparrow> tzd: /dev/sda7 /home ext3 nodev,nosuid 0 2                 is the normal way to do that
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow:  i'm quite sure i had a look on that site as well when i tried... read 3-4 different howto's before i managed to get it working ;)
<Tiven> but... oh well i didnt notice mouse lag with the wireless either since i connected the wired one -  bazhang
<test3r> ill figure it out. thanks man =D i thought it was brokez
<bazhang> Tiven: so it is something with the wireless mouse? the wired usb mouse works?
<idefix> please help me, I need to know about io-slave quota, who knows stuff about this and can give me a cool link?
<Tiven> bazhang: its really weird , since i connected the wired i didnt get any lags at all... neither with the wireless
<Bodsda> test3r, System-->pref-->appearence-->effects tab-->custom option
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow: what does the "2" mean?
<bazhang> idefix: that is a really obscure question; is this your first stop for info?
<nosaj> can some one help me with getting some of the hardware in my laptop to be known it knows some of them
<bazhang> Tiven: that is odd--though a nifty workaround ;]
<idefix> bazhang, i alread 'googled'
<idefix> already*
<Ares> bazhang, like i said, freenode is not helping me
<Tiven> bazhang: lol i guess so !!
<Ares> understand
<Bodsda> Tiven, get some new b82rez or move stuff out of the way of the reciever, or move the reciever away from speakers
<nosaj> but some of the hardware in the device mananger are unknown
<Tiven> Bodsda: its ok in windows , with the same battery , same distance :)
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to setup conky with news feeds?
<idefix> bazhang, I wanted to install kformula for important reports and got some error concerning an io-slave
<shane2peru> or point me to info?
<bazhang> ares what do you mean freenode is not helping you--just enter the simple registration commands in the server channel and you are good to go
<Jack_Sparrow> tzd: Kinda busy.. but man fstab shows you all of that...  My system is rejecting the vista theme I put on it.. life support quick..
<Bodsda> Tiven, oh,.,.wierd,.sorry, was just shootin ideas at ya
<_SiLENT_> is this the main official channel of ubuntu?
<Tiven> Bodsda:  it's ok buddie :D
<LjL> _SiLENT_: yes
<bazhang> yesh
<SleepingSloth> shane2peru, how about this: http://howto.wikia.com/wiki/Howto_add_an_RSS_feed_to_Conky/conky-rss.sh
<nosaj> how can i go about getting device mananger to reconize some of my hardwar>?
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow: ah alright, thanks anyway and good luck :)
<Dex-Freudii> is anyone using hardy?
<shane2peru> SleepingSloth, Great thanks!
<Ares> hi, can anyone tell me how to register in vernacular, not prog lang
<bazhang> ares if you read the register link then it is clearly spelled out how to do it
<_SiLENT_> i want to try ubuntu on a virtual machine, which one's best you recommend?
<Ares> what the heck is nickserv????
<Ares> idk what that is
<bazhang> ares this is a busy channel--read the link first
<Tiven> bazhang , Bodsda ill use wired/wireless/both for a few minutes for a better test , ill talk to you if i got some news :) Thank you both guys :)
<Bodsda> Ares, type what i put exactly                 /msg nickserv identify password
<LjL> _SiLENT_: vmware or virtualbox
<bazhang> vmware-server or virtualbox seem to be the choices _SiLENT_
<LjL> _SiLENT_: i think vmware is fastest usually
<Bodsda> Tiven, kk,.,.
<_SiLENT_> which one of the two is BEST?
<_SiLENT_> vmware?
<bazhang> Tiven: come back if it erupts again ;]
<oldred> sonebody can help me ?
<bazhang> _SiLENT_: a matter of opinion really both are fine
<LjL> !best | _SiLENT_
<Tiven> :D
<ubotu> _SiLENT_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<idefix> bazhang?
<SleepingSloth> shane2peru, mine has some other stuff in it you'd probably have to edit to get working, but .conkyrc is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55744/
<_SiLENT_> LjL: yeah but, MS VM is definitely worse
<Ares> i thought you had to fill in ur info in password and stuff
<Tiven> guys , can i answer to someone asking for help if i know the answer or only "official" helpers are allowed to ?
<bazhang> idefix want me to try my google-fu? is that your '?' ?
<Bodsda> Tiven, answer away
<SleepingSloth> Tiven, there is no such thing as an official helper. if you can help, do so
<Tiven> thx :)
 * Bodsda likes polite people
<idefix> bazhang, someone in some forum had the solution but didn't give it grrr
<Ares>  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<idefix> so selfish
<Ares> wtf!?!?!
<LjL> Ares: so register
 * Tiven loves the Ubuntu Community !
<Ares> i DID exactly what Bodsda told me
<_SiLENT_> can I ask what are 1243 people doing here? all are active and speaking???
<bazhang> Tiven:  answer away--just never say the word (automatix/envy) ;]
<Shirakawasuna> Hi.  I use archlinux, not ubuntu, but I was wondering if someone could confirm something which I suspect is universal.  Has anyone here compared EXA performance vs. XAA performance with an intel 915gm card or related?  On my computer, EXA is a bit laggier/draws slowly when viewing youtube or changing windows, while XAA is perfect.
<Bodsda> Ares, so your registered well done
<LjL> Ares: please ask in #freenode - i'l lbe there
<Tiven> bazhang: haha :) i got it :))
<bazhang> _SiLENT_: many are idle
<SleepingSloth> Tiven, I'm semi-noob, and i answer as much as i can when i have time - you'll learn something yourself, more often than not
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Shirakawasuna: there's an open bugs
<Shirakawasuna> ah, k
<novato_br> how can I get "3E231AC7F4ECF181" public key ?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Shirakawasuna: there are options that make exa as fast and even better than xaa
<Shirakawasuna> I'm checking out bugs for EXA on freedesktop.org right now :D
<Ares> Bodsda, ok , then why the heck is it telling me i can't private messge ppl
<Le-Chuck_IT1> and you get xv video playing back again :)
<Shirakawasuna> Le-Chuck_IT1: ooh, that sounds ideal
<Shirakawasuna> Le-Chuck_IT1: do you perchance have a link or some recommended keywords for a search? ;)
<Bodsda> SleepingSloth, being in this place has advanced me from n00batron to n00b and then semi n00b in 3 months
<bluefox83> ok, my gf's ubuntu machine is running slower than usual, is there anything i can do to speed it back up?
<bazhang> novato_br: did you not read the link I gave you with an example? http://www.howtoforge.com/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon_p4
<mdales> in my sudoers file I've got an ldap group with access to all (like admin is by default on ubuntu), but when  my user in that group tries to sudo it fails. is there something obvious I'm missing?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gpg
<bluefox83> !tweaks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tweaks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Shirakawasuna: Bug #177492
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Bodsda> Ares, because youve done something wrong,..,.
<shane2peru> SleepingSloth, I didn't see anything in your file about rss feeds
<novato_br> thx, bazhang
<bluefox83> hrm >.>
<SleepingSloth> bazhang, i found myself defending envy the other day - i've installed all 3 ways, and envy worked for me when i used it.
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Shirakawasuna: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/177492
<novato_br> sorry, i'd not see the link that you gave
<Bodsda> !register | Ares       it explains everything word perfect step-by-step
<ubotu> Ares       it explains everything word perfect step-by-step: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Liono> I am planning to open a larg internet cafe based on linux. I am not a geek but used linux for a while. i heard that its possible to use as many user accounts simultaniously with only one cpu and may moniters +  key board mice. is that a good idea?
<SleepingSloth> shane2peru, no - i dont have rss feeds in mine - i just posted it for your perusal ;)
<shane2peru> SleepingSloth, the wiki page gives me a bash script, I assume I just copy and paste that into an empty file and make it executable
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Shirakawasuna: remove "edge" from the url :)
<Shirakawasuna> Le-Chuck_IT1: that is an excellent bug title ;)
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I didn't do that
<Le-Chuck_IT1> !
<bazhang> ares now you need to identify yourself /msg NickServ IDENTIFY (yourpassword here)
<shane2peru> SleepingSloth, and then point the rss feed section in my conkyrc file to that script?
<SleepingSloth> shane2peru, you're right - the usage line for your conkyrc file is in the script
<Shirakawasuna> Le-Chuck_IT1: the ubuntu bugtracker is sexy O_O
<rbil> Liono: excellent idea
<Dex-Freudii> what is the alternate install cd good for?
<SleepingSloth> shane2peru, ${execi [time] /path/to/script/conky-rss.sh}
<oldred> somebody help me ?
<bazhang> Dex-Freudii: for machines that choke with the livecd
<sanjivv> I have a problem with Gutsy - the Gnome battery monitor on the panel shows that the notebook is connected to AC power without a battery.. however.. when i check using acpi -s.. it shows a battery is present and is 100 percent charged.. can someone help?
<nosaj> is it ok that some of the hardware in my device mananger are unknown?
<shane2peru> SleepingSloth, ok, that would point it to my bash script on the wiki
<Jack_Sparrow> Dex-Freudii: text based installs for problem hardware for one
<nosaj> i use gutsy ubuntu
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ok I found my seeking DAAP client. It's rhythmbox. Now I just have to bother them with pre-buffering of next song
<shane2peru> SleepingSloth, well, on my computer actually
<Dex-Freudii> ok thnx
<Tiven> nosaj: yes as long as they work :) almost everything is unknown at my hardware info
<nosaj> ok thanks
<Shirakawasuna> Le-Chuck_IT1: thanks a lot, this has been bothering me for a while! :D
<dgjones> Dex-Freudii, It also works better installing on machines with low memory
<shane2peru> SleepingSloth, thanks, I will give that a go.
<sanjivv> I have a problem with Gutsy - the Gnome battery monitor on the panel shows that the notebook is connected to AC power without a battery.. however.. when i check using acpi -s.. it shows a battery is present and is 100 percent charged.. can someone help?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Shirakawasuna: if you have success report it on the bug report :)
<Shirakawasuna> Le-Chuck_IT1: will do!
<SleepingSloth> shane2peru, yeah, i know what you mean - that's it. i'd put it in ~/conky_scripts/ or something like
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ok bye all
<nRkiSt> Are there any X gurus in here today?
<shane2peru> SleepingSloth, great, thanks
<Bodsda> !repeat | sanjivv
<ubotu> sanjivv: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bazhang> nRkiSt: no just us ;]
<nosaj> sould 128 mb of v ram run all of compiz fusion addons with out lag?
<Shirakawasuna> nRkiSt: I'm not a guru, but I've had to deal with the stupid thing for a while :D
<epssi> hi. is there any reason for Xorg to start a duplicate of itself on startup? closing the other one doesn't crash X
<nosaj> like when you press shift s and super key
<Bodsda> nosaj, v ram,.,.virtual ram?? 128mb grphics card?
<Jack_Sparrow> nosaj: yes providing the ram is attached to a well supported video card
<nosaj> yes
<bazhang> nosaj: with the proper drivers most likely; also check #compiz-fusion for the final word
<nosaj> Bodsda:  yea
<Bodsda> yes
<nosaj> ok
<nosaj> i will do
<nRkiSt> I have an nvidia card, just upgraded from feisty to gutsy, acceleration dies after a bit... any ideas?
<dgjones> nosaj, I would think that'll be plenty, I've run it on a laptop with 32mb of ram, very little lag & only crashed with 1/2 dozen app's open + avant-window-navigator
<sanjivv> I have a problem with Gutsy - the Gnome battery monitor on the panel shows that the notebook is connected to AC power without a battery.. however.. when i check using acpi -s.. it shows a battery is present and is 100 percent charged.. this has been happening for a month or so.. was not happening earlier.. restarting hal solves the issue.. but then it should not happen in the first place.. can someone help?
<nosaj> ok seems convinceable to me
<bazhang> nRkiSt: acceleration dies? could you be more precise as the exact problem?
<nosaj> wel i play movies fine i just donno about the other stuff
<ProN00b> uuh, whats with the new kernel exploit, is ubuntu already patched ?
<Bodsda> !repeat | sanjivv        patience
<ubotu> sanjivv        patience: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sanjivv> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> ProN00b: It is not a problem if you are not giving shell access to untrusted people
<Crusader_Tech> Ok.  It seems I need somewhere to start getting a better understanding of Linux in general.  The #vbox group said to adjust some settings in qtconfig.  I have no idea what that is.  Rather than bother people with what I'm assuming are basic questions, can someone suggest a good starting point for learning Linux?
<nosaj> how can i test my graphic cards too make sure ther runing proplerY?
<Jack_Sparrow> Crusader_Tech: #Vbox  channel
<solar_george> <sanjivv> sounds like you should check for bug reports  of file one
<pierre_> hey yo
<Bodsda> Crusader_Tech, get yourself a nice pot of coffee,. and sit down in your comfy chair,. and read thiis forum for a few hours every day
<ProN00b> Jack_Sparrow, and ?
<sanjivv> anyone having problems with the battery monitor on the panel on Gutsy on a Dell notebook with 2.6.22-14-generic kernel?
<nRkiSt> after i boot up and log in, ghlxgears runs well... ater I open a couple of apps, firefox, whatever, compiz-fusion (wavy effects etc) goes away. when i run glxgears again it core dumps
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, he wantsto learn bout linux, not just vbox
<pierre_> je comprends rien
<ProN00b> Jack_Sparrow, think about people selling webspace or shell accounts...
<nosaj> ill google my last question right quick
<sanjivv> well.. solar_george.. i checked on the internet.. and it seems to be some problem with "hal".. i removed and reinstalled the "hal" package.. however it does not seem to solve the problem..
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<Bodsda> sanjivv, seriously, quit it,. wait for 5 mins at least before you post the same thing,.,. if people dont know the answer theyll just stay quiet
<ubotu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<Crusader_Tech> That's not a bad suggestion.  I think i'll do that.
<ijusten> Hi, I have a problem and I tried manuals already
<pierre_> english is the langage for ubuntu addict?
<ijusten> Which might be the problem!
<sanjivv> bodsda.. i was talkin to solar george..
<Jack_Sparrow> ProN00b: I am sure the patch will be out quickly ... they are working on it.. but for 99% of the users, it is not an issue.
<Bodsda> Crusader_Tech, do what?
<nRkiSt> I have an nvidia 5200fx 256mb card, 768 mb ram on an epoch k7xa mb
<patogen> I installed a program from source and used "make install" ... can I move the source file now to another folder so I can uninstall it if I like?
<Liono> rbil really ?
<ijusten> I have HP dv2007 laptop with the  nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)-audio device. It worked when I installed Ubuntu 7.1 from the CD but after updates stopped working (or possibly it was just muted).
<rbil> Liono: that's what I'd do if I was setting up an Internet cafe
<ijusten> Anyway, I tried to troubleshoot it and I don't dare to go any farther with this
<Dex-Freudii> I'm trying to use gparted to modify partition size, but the partition I want to resize is the one mountes as /usr. and to resize it I need to unmount. is that correct? is there another solution?
<ijusten> I think I'm creating my own problems!
<solar_george> <sanjivv> is the gnome power manager tray applet or the older applet
<Crusader_Tech> sit back and read this room from time to time.
<ijusten> Anyway, my sounds say when I try to test them; audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512! Audioconvert! Audioresamble! Gconfaudiosink:Could not open resource for writing
<Bodsda> Is there a manual online for sound config for a fresh install,.,. we get this question 5-20 times a day every day,.,.well,. i see it alot anyway
<ProN00b> Jack_Sparrow, 1% of all ubuntu users is a freaking huge lot, i think you are overestimating it now, but still it is an issue for alot of people
<solar_george> <sanjivv> I'm not in an ideal postiton to help as i use xfce
<ijusten> Bodsda, the ideal would be simple and clear manual how to undo all my mistakes and start from square one again
<ijusten> without having to reinstall the whole os
<Jack_Sparrow> ProN00b: this is not the discussion room, there is no fix yet, if you care to discuss it.. take it to offtopic
<sanjivv> solar_george.. it is the tray applet.. not the older one
<Bodsda> ijusten, can you not just do   alsa --replace
<ijusten> Bodsda, I'm a noob
<nosaj> how can i test my graphic cards too make sure ther configured properlly
<solar_george> <sanjivv> try installing acpitool
<sanjivv> ok.. thank you solar george.. i'll try that..
<ijusten> Bodsa, I'll try that
<Bodsda> ijusten, that wont fix it,.,.      laptop or desktop?
<Tiven> bazhang: .... lagged again :(
<ijusten> HP dv2007-laptop
<patogen> I installed a program from source and used "make install" ... can I move the source file now to another folder so I can uninstall it if I like?
<Bodsda> Tiven, have you ot a hammer?
<Bodsda> ot=got
<nosaj> it is a intel graphics card so i donno if ther are guide for configure it
<Tiven> lol Bodsda . maybe :p
<Dex-Freudii> I'm trying to use gparted to modify partition size, but the partition I want to resize is the one mountes as /usr. and to resize it I need to unmount. is that correct? is there another solution?
<rbil> patogen: don't see why not
<Shirakawasuna> patogen: certainly
<patogen> rbil: Better safe to ask first so I don't break anything (well you learn things from that but I'd rather have a useable system) :)
<patogen> rbil and Shirakawasuna: thank you :)
<Bodsda> ijusten, what does      asoundconf list       give you?
<ijusten> Bodsa, "Names of available sound cards:"
<ijusten> And thats it
<beer> hi. how can i start a command on login?
<beer> i want to do xgamma -gamma 0.8
<ijusten> Everything else with the os works like a dream
<Liono> rbil - someone told me its not a good idea. but a thin client is..?
<Bodsda> ijusten, you can use tab, to complete names,.,. easier for me to read if you get it right ;~),.,. what is the sound cards then,.,. tell me the output
<solar_george> beer, in the sessions and startup config program
<solar_george> <beer> under settings
<rbil> Liono, to each his own
<beer> solar_george, ok i'll search it
<Liono> rbil what do you mean
<ijusten> Bodsda, true true. Sorry. Anyway, Ubuntu is working otherwise like a charm. It's like the os of my dreams and I don't want to lose it over sound-issues!
<rbil> I mean it is debatable
<Bodsda> Liono, everyone has there own thoughts and preferences on the idea
<rbil> Liono: like I said, my choice would be just as you originally suggested
<beer> solar_george, found it. does it allow console programs too?
<xalanthyr> hi, can somebody give me some advice with fluxbox/conky on ubunut?
<Bodsda> ijusten, i no,.,. so tell me what was listed from that command
<ijusten> Bodsda, it just said that "Names of available sound cards:" and then blank
<solar_george> <beer> as long as it doesn't need user interaction
<beer> solar_george, ok cool! thx
<Bodsda> ijusten, you mean it didnt give you a name of a soundcard?
<ijusten> Bodsda, no.
<Bodsda> ijusten, do this              lspci | grep -i sound                 and        lspci | grep -i media
<ijusten> Bodsda, it didn't. But I happen to know for a fact that lspci gave it as nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Liono> Bodsda rbil what do you think is better. and why
<SleepingSloth> solar_george,  beer on startup would be sweet. mind you , i only restart about once a month ;/
<ijusten> But not by your command, Bodsda :)
<Bodsda> Liono, i havent been payin attention, i was just elaboratin,.sorry
<jessid> Hello. is it possible to restart the usb services without restarting the computer????
<beer> SleepingSloth, lol
<Liono> I am planning to open a larg internet cafe based on linux. I am not a geek but used linux for a while. i heard that its possible to use as many user accounts simultaniously with only one cpu and may moniters +  key board mice. is that a good idea?
<Liono> Bodsda ^
<solar_george> <SleepingSloth> set it as a cron then
<Bodsda> ijusten, ok now type this           asoundconf set-default-card MCP51
<rbil> Liono: I like the economy and control it would give the admin of such a setup
<dabbill> I installed Warcraft 3 with wine, but it wont find the CD when i try to launch the game. Any one know of a fix for this?
<Liono> rbil so how can i do it. what will i need ?
<Bodsda> Liono, not unless its a super computer,.,.
<Da_Putzler> Q. Is the gnome-screensaver actually needed for the Power-management to put tft screen on standby every 5 minutes ???
<Liono> Bodsda why so. what do you suggest?
<SleepingSloth> solar_george, heheh.... good idea. now i just need an automated beer delivery system....
<jessid> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<putnum> what is the most secure method of connecting to my linux box via port 443 from any internet connection? And is there a good how to on it
<ijusten> Bodsda, it didn't do anything. At least, it didn't say anything.
<Bodsda> Liono, are you sugesting you only have 1 box in the cafe?
<an0malist> i just installed ubuntu... what are some recommended packages to install for customizing?
<Tiven> Bodsda: know what ? i have an idea...
<rbil> Liono: you'll have to do your own research. I read a few articles on the subject I found thru google.
<Da_Putzler> an0ma: install Ubuntu Tweak...
<ijusten> Bodsda, asoundconf still leaves a blank
<DRebellion> putnum, i would suggest ssh
<Bodsda> ijusten, bear in mind, if somethin doesnt give an output, its usually a good thing,,.;~)   now right click on the speaker in the top right,. open sound controlm..file,.change device,.pick your device
<Tiven> Bodsda: when i was trying to install ubuntu , i couldnt make ANY usb device to work. then i remember , before few months that i disabled usb keyboard,mouse support in order for them to work.
<SleepingSloth> rbil, Liono - are you two talking about a bank of thin clients off a single mainframe?
<solar_george> <Liono> look at http://www.linutop.com/
<rbil> Liono: a Victoria outfit, one of the principles being an author of the Ubuntu official book, sells such systems to libraries
<C_Kode> anash smells like dead fish
<tetsujin> Hullo everyone?
<putnum> drebellion: yes I have seen this done via a java applet in the borwser. is this good? I want to be able to see X too and the desktop
<Da_Putzler> Q.) Do I need gnome-screensaver to use power-management standby for tft's ???
<Bodsda> Tiven, wots the question?
<Liono> SleepingSloth i should repeat I am planning to open a larg internet cafe based on linux. I am not a geek but used linux for a while. i heard that its possible to use as many user accounts simultaniously with only one cpu and may moniters +  key board mice. is that a good idea?
<anash> O.0
<rbil> Liono: can't remember the name off hand, I'll see if I can find it and post their URL
<tetsujin> minus the question mark.
<DRebellion> !vnc | putnum
<ubotu> putnum: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<anash> u can do better than that dude
<anash> @ C_Kode
<C_Kode> fish
<Tiven> Bodsda: and it works as you can see now :) but... before i remember that i tried different usb ports , and i put the dongle behind the pc (i used to connect it to the keyboard , 10cm from mouse)
<putnum> ok thanks
<DRebellion> Liono, linux will handle that perfectly
<Bodsda> Tiven, aahhh,.,. there you go then,.,.well done
<Tiven> so that might help now !! might be the distance you said... i totally forgot i was using different port the last 2 days
<C_Kode> anash: Learn how to use IRC
<C_Kode> :)
<dabbill> I installed Warcraft 3 with wine, but it wont find the CD when i try to launch the game. Any one know of a fix for this?
<Tiven> we will see though..... seems good so far :)
<anash> thats why im here dude
<Bodsda> Liono, why not have ten machines all running ubuntu?
<C_Kode> Let these fine folks know what your problem is.
<ijusten> Bodsda, I try to access volume control and it says that I dont have Gstreamer installed
<anash> Whoa@ dabbill
<Tiven> but is it normal Bodsda ? it has distance of more than 4-5 metres.
<DRebellion> dabbill, ask in #winehq also check appdb.winehq.org
<solar_george> <Liono> Look at edubuntu - that uses an LTSP thin client system
<ijusten> Bodsda, probably will try doing that :P
<Bodsda> ijusten, search synaptic for gstreamer
<dabbill> okay thanks
<bazhang> anash you  have an actual question?
<anash> yes
<anash> i need info about the recent kernel exploit for ubuntu
<bazhang> oy
<Bodsda> Tiven, its very normal,. consider that probably all of your ellectrical equipment enerates a small emp around them selves,. if things are too close,. they disrupt wireless signals
<Liono> Dr`Maison rbil handle what perfectly.. i mean what exactly you recomend? what do i need
<C_Kode> No he doesn't.  He attempted to update his Unbuntu and it froze.  Now it freezes everytime he attempts to update
<Liono> Bodsda yes
<Tiven> Bodsda: alright i hope thats the problem !! still no lag :DDD
<C_Kode> Ubuntu too
<SleepingSloth> Liono, well, i doubt anyone in here, myself included, has much, if any, real-world experience of setting up that sort of system. to my mind, there are a lot of considerations. 1) if the server goes down, all connections are lost. 2) is the hardware cost of your mainframe and terminals lower, or even comparable to buying however many standalone machines? 3) do you have the skill required to diagnose and fix a problem immediately? time i
<SleepingSloth> s money in this case - when the alternative would be to present a standby standalone in the event of a box going down
<Liono> Bodsda but i have to buy 10 machines then. i was thinking to buy one good one. and make others as kvm clients
<Liono> SleepingSloth clients = 10
<Bodsda> Liono, no,.,. all people would then be using the same machine, it will quickly get overfilled and extreme lag, and probably multiple people tryin to acces the same file type of probs,.,. youd have to spend alot to get a machine that could handle it
<Liono> SleepingSloth iam new
<solar_george> <liono> Look at the linutop link i posted
<Liono> Bodsda what if the server is a core 2 duo.
<rbil> Liono: these guys offer a commercial solution, but you can put one together yourself. But they do explain what it can look like ... http://userful.com/
<Da_Putzler> Does Gnome-Power-management NEED Gnome-Screensaver to work properly ???
<Bodsda> Liono, ubuntu cant use them very well to my knowledge
<Bodsda> correct me if im wron
<ivze> Liono: i have seen the install in a hotel in Imatra, Suomi. That was Xubuntu. (May be, that's helpful =))
<mason> hi
<mason> hello??i'm here looking for help
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> indeed mason
<LjL> !ask | mason
<ubotu> mason: please see above
<mason> ok...........
<SleepingSloth> Liono, even for web surfing, you still need a powerful central server for a thin client system. unless you have staff who can fix any problem dead quick, i personally would err on the side of caution, buy 11 or 12 bulk-discounted and identical cheap systems, create a base installation and ghost it - if you ever have a problem and a machine goes down, literally swap the boxes. then you have time to fix the problem, or if worse comes to
<SleepingSloth> worst, you can just re-image the box. that is just my $0.02 - but try to think of worst case scenario, and how you would deal with it
<bazhang> this is #ubuntu--the friendly help channel ;]
<rbil> Liono: Corey Burger, one of the authors of The Official Ubuntu Book, is involved with userful
<rbil> Liono: you might want to contact him if you have questions
<white_eagle> guys, when I type "uname -a" I get 2.6.22-14-generic, is that the newest kernel?
<rbil> Liono: they setup these types of systems in public libraries all over North America
<Liono> Bodsda solo SleepingSloth solar_george rbil - well actully i theoried that i would make one server. that will handle all clients. and open up mulitple cyber cafes. each client would only run. a browser, irc client. msn messenger . yahoo messenger. open office. and none else. each client would be given a ticket by some app. for one hour usage. after that one hour it would lock the screen. then another ticket. each ticket counts and i can collect the money at da
<mason> in order to easy to read, please come here help me, i have post my problem on here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=694643
<Pici> !offtopic | Liono
<ubotu> Liono: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<anash> ok im back sry
<anash> was atk
<SleepingSloth> Pici, agreed.
<TheLittlePrince> Is there anybody who knows how to sync Palm PDA in bluetooth?
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow: did as u told me and also disabled my sdc drive that kept on mounting a backup partition as / and now everything works just like it should. Was able to install flashplayer with no issues at all and my amarok scripts are located and working!! My week is saved :) Thanks a lot and good luck with that vista theme ;)
<anash> i need help getting my sytem back up and running
<anash> it seems to be llocked up
<mason> anash, please see above, ubotu said cant ask like this
<anash> and i believe it has to do with the recent kernel exploit
<anash> ok@mason
<mason> (actually i dont mind, i just follow the rule of ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> Glad it is fixed.. theme is fixed as well
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow, blasphemy! :O
<bazhang> anash: that is unlikely; explain with more precision if you would
<henroc> hey..
<Tiven> Bodsda: are you still there ?
<henroc> when I run aptitude --without-recommends install somepackage
<henroc> it tries to remove everything installed via recommends
<anash> ok 2 bazhang
<mason> i cant enable my desktop effects and get the message of "  desktop effects could not be enabled "
<henroc> How can I prevent installing the recommended packages for only the somepackage, and not everything?
<anash> when i tried to perform an update yesterday
<anash> my system froze
<anash> C_kode
<DRebellion> !enter | anash
<ubotu> anash: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rbil> mason: more than likely you aren't running a graphics card that supports what is required or don't have the drivers you need if the card is supported
<anash> accidental.
<Poker_Player> POKER TOURNAMENT --> EVERYBODY WINS MONEY !
<Poker_Player> http://pokernation.forumotion.com
<anash> ok. when performing the update apt-get update. the system froze when trying to fetch from a package
<mason> rbil: i have check, my g.card already install still not work
<NixerX> Got a question for those with dedicated server exp.
<rbil> mason: what card do u have?
<bazhang> anash try again and remember any errors you see
<Keivis> anyone tried to install drivers for nvidia 8800 gt bliss with 1 gig ddr3 ?
<ares-mars> hey guys when i type this on the command line "modprobe rt2570 [ifname=<wlan%d>] [debug=<mask>]" its telling me no such file
<wing_xubuntu> Hello. Can totem play .mov? and if so, how? (xubuntu gutsy-gibbon)
<ares-mars> what am i doing wrong
<anash> i am running Ubuntu 7.10 kernel 2.2.22.14
<pike_> !w32codecs | wing_xubuntu
<ubotu> wing_xubuntu: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mason> S3 Graphics Inc. Mesa DRI ProSavageDDR 20061110 AGP 1x x86/MMX/SSE2. 1.2 Mesa 7.0.1
<NixerX> wing_xubuntu, TRY VLC
<DRebellion> ares-mars, try surrounding each argument with ''
<djr> how do I change from utf8 to iso-9661 for console?
<rbil> mason: not supported
<bazhang> anash: wrong kernel
<anash> sry 2.6.22.14
<wing_xubuntu> ok, will try it thanks
<NixerX> np
<rbil> mason: as far as I know, supported are: nvidia, ati or intel
<Pici> ares-mars: Typically if the command says something like: command [argument] [argument], it means that the arguments are optional, not to enclose them with brackets.
<mason> rbil: how you know it is not supported ? and how to make it support???
<pike_> djr: do 'locale' command you can then export LC_VAR=whatever  there may be easier ways
<anash> i am performing the update again
<djr> thanks
<rbil> mason: go and do  .... /join #compiz-fusion         to irc into that channel where those folks hang out
<queuetue> Does ubuntu have a mechanism for building a kernel module not included by default without rebuilding the entire kernel?
<mason> rbil: i found that it is supported here > http://hardware4linux.info/component/25986/
<peterjone1> is this the right place for useless newbies who can't get anything to work to ask for help?
<Pici> peterjone1: yes.
<jo4> i have a squid up that runs a redirect script. but i need it to run at port 80, however, this make squid unable to run the redirect script.. how can i fix this?
<solar_george> <peterjone1> yes
<solar_george> <peterjone1> or the forums
<bazhang> queuetue: to what end?
<wing_xubuntu> searched on w32 in restricted, no luck
<anash> wow what a selfish question @peterjone1
<bazhang> www.medibuntu.org wing_xubuntu
<ares-mars> ok then i get this error "sudo ifup wlan0" Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<bazhang> anash enough with the spam please
<anash> ok bazhang i have error messages for u
<anash> give me a sec
<Lock0> errr
<peterjone1> sweet. i can't figure out how to access my seagate external usb drive, i can't get my wireless network adapter to work, and i can't figure out how to install lirc
<masingerz> ares-mars:  i think its syntax
<ijusten> Bodsda, I tried to troubleshoot myself and googled thishttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 I got to three (see if alsa driver exists) but I don't think the link is valid anymore
<ijusten> sorry, this even http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<ares-mars> masingerz, so what's the right one?
<tharsis> hello every one!
<tharsis> need some help\
<NixerX> wing_xubuntu, apt-cache search quicktime
<DRebellion> peterjone1, 3) sudo apt-get install lirc
<masingerz> sudo ifconfig wlan0 ifup
<Faceless> Yep! ;)an me :)
<tharsis> i need video codecs
<SleepingSloth> DRebellion, there's no points for answering the easy one without answering the other two :)
<Faceless> er, peterjone1 I'm just glad someone has more problems than me.
<tharsis> can u help me
<rbil> mason: give me that URL again. I lost connection and lost your last message to me
 * DRebellion goes for the wireless
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras tharsis
<masingerz> ares-mars: sudo ifconfig wlan0 ifup
<DRebellion> peterjone1, what model wireless adapter do you have? usb? what have you tried? what happens when you try?
<ares-mars> masingers, SIOCSIFADDR: Invalid argument
<tharsis> were is that bazhang
<ares-mars> masingerz, SIOCSIFADDR: Invalid argument
<DRebellion> tharsis, what are you trying to play?
<tharsis> avi files
<tharsis> and subs
<bazhang> tharsis: enable the first four repos in synaptic, hit reload then search for them
<tharsis> don't have i-net on that machine
<DRebellion> tharsis, you can still get needed packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<peterjone1> thanks DRebellion, the lirc seems to be getting somewhere.
<tharsis> ok thx
<ares-mars> masingerz, what does that mean
<bazhang> tharsis: then that is a problem--will you  ever have internet on that machine?
<tharsis> what about firefox
<tharsis> update and skins
<tharsis> where to download
<torc> Ok, new issue. I walked through the steps to upgrade my dapper 6.06 through update manager. It offers a 8. version. So I hit update. When it gets to the point of calculating, it tells me it cannot calculate for a list of reasons.
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<masingerz> ares-mars: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Faceless> peterjone1: You should right click on your menu & add the 'disk mounter' to easily get the usb disk online.
<bazhang> tharsis what is the point of firefox without the internet for that machine?
<Bodsda> tharsis, have you thought of making a clone of a machine that has all the codecs and stuff, then put the clone on the non i-net machine
<masingerz> i think i see a netsplit
<masingerz> merge
<rbil> mason: give me that URL again. I lost connection and lost your last message to me
<Pici> torc: 8.04 is the development version and is not yet released.  You need to upgrade to 7.04 then to 7.10
<Pici> !upgrade | torc
<ubotu> torc: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tharsis> ok\
<torc> Ok, how do I manage that? Through Update-manager?
<tharsis> how to install the packages
<peterjone1> the wireless adapter is an internal linksys wmp54gs
<bazhang> torc read the link how about
<Strat>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<torc> Ok, I'll try it
<Bodsda> tharsis, you could download the deb packaes n the internet machine then usb stick them to the machine with no internet
<pike_> !synaptic | tharsis
<ubotu> tharsis: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Bodsda> pike_, unhelpfull when he has no internet
<bazhang> heh
<anash> bazhang here is the erroe message>> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored or old ones used instead
<anash> after 3 time outs
<bazhang> anash how about posting your sources list to pastebin?
<pike_> tharsis: ah, well you can go to packages.ubuntu.com and save the deb files to a usb stick rememeber to grab dependancy deb files too. id just grab the dvd iso myself i think then add it to your repos
<mason> #join/ compiz fusion
<torc> Ok, found the first problem with the update page, it tells me to open update-manager with -c. I've done that and the only option is the 8. version
<tharsis> in which category to look for video codecs
<rbil> tharsis: do u have anotherUbuntu box with internet connection?
<bazhang> search function ubuntu-restricted-extras tharsis
<mason> erm...how to join the compiz fusion server chat room?? is this #join/ compiz fusion rigth ??
<queuetue> bazhang, I need a module that isn't included with ubuntu, and I'd prefer to have ubuntu manage it as cleanly as possible.
<DRebellion> mason, /join #compiz-fusion
<MasterMel> hello, i just installed ubuntu.. but when i want to install other packages true add remove programs i get the error that i need a working internet connection.. strange thing there is a working internet connection!!.. anyone knows whay i am doing wrong?
<bazhang> mason try /join ;]
<rbil> mason: /join #compiz-fusion
<pike_> tharsis: id just do a search. see the restriced page in wiki for the package name to search for
<mason> thank you guys
<bazhang> queuetue: what module
<tharsis> no :(
<queuetue> bazhang, pfc8574
 * utopia_ is away: im not here
<Solmaze-Laptop> I've downloaded flash thingey, and I want to install it - how do I go about doing that?
<Bodsda> bazhang, /join can be shortened to /j
<bazhang> queuetue: what does that do
<bazhang> Bodsda: thanks!
<Bodsda> Solmaze-Laptop, you no its all in repo's right?
<DRebellion> !away | utopia_
<ubotu> utopia_: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<alfred_> bazhang . i have switch from anash
<queuetue> bazhang, It communicates with a IO multiplexer over the i2c bus.
<Bodsda> bazhang, np ;~)
<linuxman> hello all... just installed the KDE 4.0... i like how it looks, but i don't want it anymore...
<alfred_> give me a sec for source.list
<bazhang> queuetue: that is greek to me ;]
<Bodsda> linuxman, ok, so install gnome from synaptic
<linuxman> how do i uninstall kde 4.0 core + all appz?
<DRebellion> linuxman, how did you install it?
<zkjellberg> Question: How do I update Compiz? Ubuntu-Tweak doesn't support mine because it is out of date, yet apt-get upgrade says nothing about any new versions.
<bazhang> #kubuntu-kde4 will tell you linuxman
<queuetue> bazhang, is there a way to ask ubuntu to build it for me, or do I need to compile a custom kernel and copy the module by hand?
<Bodsda> linuxman,   purge packagename
<linuxman> i am using gnome... i just tried kde out
<Bodsda> linuxman, ^^^^^
<linuxman> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> queuetue: I would guess that the manual compile is the only option
<queuetue> bazhang, Ok, thanks.
<Bodsda> queuetue, building a kernal yourself,. is a very bad idea,. unless youve done it b4
<tharsis> how to chek the wifi adapter did installed corectly
<Bodsda> tharsis, does it work?
<bazhang> zkjellberg: ubuntu tweak is third party--contact them directly
<torc> Ok, I went to the website you guys told me to and it tells me to open update-manager -c. I did so and it offers only the newest version. How do I get it to look for earlier versions?
<Faceless> oh geez, I'm a dolt. No wonder my wifi hasn't been functioning very well -- I didn't enable the 'restricted drivers' section for it.
<tharsis> i can't do the usb thing at the momenti
<zkjellberg> bazhang: My compiz is out of date, I know the version is old because I checked with my other desktop. Is there a way to manually update compiz?
<queuetue> Bodsda, I've been using linux since before you could actually purchase distributions. :)  I just wanted to know how *ubuntu* did it.
<tharsis> the ubuntu pc
<tharsis> its not around me
<MasterMel> hello, i just installed ubuntu.. but when i want to install other packages true add remove programs i get the error that i need a working internet connection.. strange thing there is a working internet connection!!.. anyone knows whay i am doing wrong?
<Bodsda> queuetue, ok,.cool,.golden oldie,.,.;~),. just warning you,.
<tharsis> Im tring to help another person
<Bodsda> tharsis,    iwconfig
<lackli> where is the text file with the auto-started apps???
<tharsis> and i can not find the video codecs
<TurtleOfDoom> MasterMel: can you view websites in firefox under ubuntu?
<tharsis> then
<Bodsda> !enter > tharsis    read the private message from ubotu please
<torc> Ok, I went to the website you guys told me to and it tells me to open update-manager -c. I did so and it offers only the newest version. How do I get it to look for earlier versions?
<zkjellberg> Does anyone know how to manually update compiz fusion to a newer version?
<bazhang> TurtleOfDoom: you cannot?
<Bodsda> zkjellberg, ask in   #compiz-fusion
<unagi> can anyone help me wth my resolution? its 1024 x 768 and my screen is 1440 x 900
<TurtleOfDoom> bazhang: checking to see ubuntu can use his web connection
<bazhang> err sorry MasterMel you cannot view websites (sorry TurtleOfDoom)
<MasterMel> turtleOfDoom:  yes i can view internet pages under ubuntu
<Bodsda> bazhang, come on m8,.,.keep up,.,.;~)
<alfred_> im sry where is the pastebin @ bazhang
<bazhang> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wing_xubuntu> no luck at medibuntu.org. Do I need mplayer or xine first? (to play .mov) or will totem be able to? Did I miss something?
<lackli> the GUI for sessions is not preventing an app from autostarting.  where is the text file to prevent auto-started apps?
<eth01> whats with all the dots, commas and epibangs? :P
<Bodsda> MasterMel, try usin synaptic,.,. does that work?
<cryptolife> hi
<Bodsda> eth01, not sure ,.,,.;~)
<DavidW2> is it possible to change from i386 to x86-64 arch using apt-get?
<torc> Ok, I went to the website you guys told me to and it tells me to open update-manager -c. I did so and it offers only the newest version. How do I get it to look for earlier versions?
<DRebellion> wing_xubuntu, totem is based on gstreamer iirc, so you will need the gstreamer codec packages
<eth01> Bodsda, mmmk.
<bazhang> wing_xubuntu: you do have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<MasterMel> bazhang: yes viewing internet pages does work on ubuntu
<wing_xubuntu> yes
<DRebellion> MasterMel, then you do not have a working internet connection
<tators> how do I give myself permission to write to my external e harddrive?
<TurtleOfDoom> MasterMel: do you know how to open a terminal?
<eth01> tators, you should by default?
<tators> well I don't
<Bodsda> DRebellion, your saying that someone who can browse the web has no internet?
<DRebellion> tators, chown it
<MasterMel> TurtleOfDoom: yes i do
<Strat> hey guys, anyone care to tell me what's the best irc client for linux?
<wing_xubuntu> gstreamer codec packages did not work
<tators> chown?
<eth01> tators, then use chown.
<Pici> !best | Strat
<ubotu> Strat: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<bazhang> xchat is popular strat
<Bodsda> !best | Strat
<DRebellion> Bodsda, <MasterMel> bazhang: yes viewing internet pages does work on ubuntu
<tators> what is the chown command
<eth01> !chown | tators
<ubotu> tators: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DRebellion> Bodsda, aww crap i read it wrong and then pasted it :/
<dupesfield> hey, what would be a good ftp client supporting multi-threadng ?
<Bodsda> DRebellion, haha
<torc> Hello?
 * Bodsda curses Pici for his quick bot use ,.,.again,.,
 * DRebellion needs more sleep
<eth01> you've entered a channel with 1260 users.
<bazhang> haha
<TurtleOfDoom> MasterMel: try entering "sudo apt-get update"
<TurtleOfDoom> MasterMel: and tell me what it says
<torc> So I noticed
<bazhang> shh wait til he leaves
<tators> chown is no where on that webpage
<Bodsda> torc, do you no that hello is not a question?
<wing_xubuntu> Strat: pigin included and it's good
<torc> I asked my question three times
<Bodsda> Strat, xchat is popular
<torc> Ok, I went to the website you guys told me to and it tells me to open update-manager -c. I did so and it offers only the newest version. How do I get it to look for earlier versions?
<bieb> I am installing Ubuntu 7.10 on my HP dv9500, it has the nvidia video card. In the How to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512059  it gives 4 options, Envy, Automatix2, restricted drives and add/remove applications... does anyone know which works best? what makes them different?
<Strat> i'm using xchat and the problem is...i can't seem to download stuff from bots
<lackli> where are the session manager files?  i need to remove an autostarted app
<bazhang> torc what version do you want
<Strat> i accept the transfer , but it hangs on 'starting'
<torc> I have 6.06 and I need to work my way up to 7.10
<unagi> can anyone help me troubleshoot why my max resolution is 1024 x 768 but my screen is 1440 x 900
<Bodsda> Strat, i have the same problem
<bluefox83> i need a command to tell me what kind of ram a machine is running...
<bazhang> torc there is direct upgrade path from 6.06 to 8.04 if you wait about 7-8 weeks
<tators> I can't find info on chown
<bluefox83> be it ddr2 ddr3, ect ect
<Pici> tators: man chown
<bazhang> torc otherwise you have to them one at a time
<Bodsda> unagi,    dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      while doing that it will giive options on screen res's untick the ones you dont want, tick the ones you do want
<torc> I can do that
<tators> man chown
<Jack_Sparrow> bieb: do NOT use envy or automatix
<torc> I would do it one at a time if update manager would let me
<bieb> Jack_Sparrow  what is the issue with them?  curious
<bazhang> bieb #3
<Bodsda> bieb, i second #3
<kantor> hi, is there a Linux application that measures an optical device (CD/DVD drive) transfer rate speed ?
<Jack_Sparrow> unagi: THe problem is usually, the system using the vesa driver or the right driver and wrong monitor v/h refresh rates
<bieb> ok.. I will install the restricted drivers
<alfred_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<bazhang> k3b kantor while you are burning
<adInfinitum> Does anyone know what the best way would be to convert a MOV file to an AVI?
<unagi> dpkg xorg reconfigure didnt work
<unagi> do i have to restart or just restart x
<alfred_> bazhang if you have a sec ..
<DRebellion> adInfinitum, i would recommend mencoder
<jbalint> hi
<Bodsda> unagi, try both
<alfred_> here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55756/
<bazhang> unagi define did not work please
<bazhang> thanks alfred_
<unagi> i mean, that the max resolution is still 1024 x 768
<speedcore_> I got problems with ssh in gutsy
<alfred_> i wanna join and watch the changes u make
<speedcore_> Is there any configs which need to be changed to make ssh tunnels?
<tcpdumpgod> okay speedcore_ sorry to hear that.
<Bodsda> alfred_, i edited your file    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55757/
<unagi> sigh i bet i have to change it in gnome
<bazhang> alfred_: what is dfreer repo?
<DRebellion> speedcore_, not really, no.
<tcpdumpgod> speedcore_, ssh or vpn tunnels?
<alfred_> good ?.. thats probably something i tried adding
<speedcore_> ssh
<alfred_> to find skype
<bazhang> unagi you did the command and went through it all in less than 2 minutes?
<speedcore_> tcpdumpgod: I can ssh alright... and then i should be able to tunnel to?
<vorwarts> i need to reconfigure certain settings of an ubuntu installation from a CLI. which binary shall i run?
<bluefox83> how do i find out what type of ram is in a linux machine?
<Bodsda> alfred_, is that your entire sources.list?
<alfred_> give me a sec @ bodsha
<pike_> vorwarts: what settings?
<Bodsda> alfred_, Bodsda
<Bodsda> ;~)
<bazhang> alfred_: yeah you seem to be missing a couple there
<tcpdumpgod> VPN tunneling is something totally different.
<tcpdumpgod> brb
<Bodsda> bazhang, a couple! ha
<pike_> vorwarts: typically youd do a dpkg-reconfigure packagename  if you are either trying to get it back to default or something
<bazhang> hehe Bodsda
<pike_> vorwarts: sudo dpkg- i mean
<coubra> http://ar.tchat.habibti.com
<bieb> Jack_Sparrow  I added the restricted drivers for nvidia, it shows they are running in the "restricted drivers manager". the only resolution it has available is 640x480.. How can I change this?
<dupesfield> is vino builtin vnc server ok, or should i install a better once (ressources thinking)
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg unagi just like that and fill out all the info you can
<alfred_> sry bodsda. at the moment yes it is the whole source.list
<Bodsda> alfred_, why have you removed loadsa lines?
<alfred_> how did that happen?
<bazhang> coubra: not here
<Jack_Sparrow> bieb: follow bazhang
<Bodsda> do you want a copy of my sources.list?
<coubra> sorry
<Bodsda> alfred_, ^^
<bieb> with the dpkg?
<ptn107> whats a good open source equivalent to frontpage/expression web?
<bazhang> sudo yes bieb
<bieb> ok
<alfred_> sure . but no malicious stuff ok. dude
<Bodsda> alfred_, no probs,.,.1 sec
<bazhang> alfred make a whole new one
<x-Dieu> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<alfred_> do u have skype
<Bodsda> alfred_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55758/     il check for skype
<{Nathan}> Is there a how-to for using compiz in Kubuntu?
<bazhang> #compiz-fusion will help {Nathan}
<Pici> !compiz-#kubuntu | {Nathan}
<ubotu> {Nathan}: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<{Nathan}> thanks, I couldn't find the link in google
<Bodsda> alfred_, skype is not in my repo's,.,.but you can get it here     http://www.skype.com/intl/en-gb/download/skype/linux/?cm_mmc=google/latsearch-_-EU-UK|EN-_-BD-_-campaign=EU-UK|EN:BD|adgroup=skype+linux/B|keyword=skype+linux|matchtype=Broad|creative=838979787&gclid=CIWV0_2Rv5ECFQVjMAodFn84Ng
<Laibsch> or from medibuntu
<Pici> !skype
<bazhang> !paste
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Bodsda> bazhang, are you !paste 'ing me for the long link?
<Bodsda> Pici, ty ;
<bazhang> Bodsda: haha sorry
<Bodsda> ;
<Jack_Sparrow> The NEw Skype beta 2 with video seems to work with gutsy.. providing your cam is already known to work
<Bodsda> bazhang, ;~) im thinking of writing a few sound and flash ,.,.do this before asking in irc manuals,.,.good/bad idea?
<bazhang> thumbs up Bodsda ;]
<Laibsch> Am I misunderstanding apt pinning?  http://rafb.net/p/SOVqKC77.html seems to suggest I do, because I would expect 2.0.0.12+2nobinonly+2-0ubuntu0.7.10 be installed, but aptitude shows it as "automatically held in current state".  Anybody understand why?
<Bodsda> bazhang, ok,.,.il get on it later,.,.lol
<bazhang> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bazhang> see above Laibsch
<Laibsch> bazhang: 500 should be installed, right?
<Laibsch> get installed
<adac2> According to a howto i deleted the folder /var/lib/mysql to reset the database...unfortunately this seemed to be a wrong info, cause now when i want to start the daemon i get:  /etc/init.d/mysql: ERROR: The partition with /var/lib/mysql is too full!
<alfred_> ok so im checkin out skype
<alfred_> however whats going with my sources.list
<vorwarts> pike_: system wide settings
<Laibsch> bazhang: That link is rather, ahem...
<Bodsda> alfred_, did you replace yours with mine?
<vorwarts> pike_: enabling RAID 1 and so on
<unagi> can anyone help me figure out why no matter what i do, my max resolution is wrong?
<Laibsch> bazhang: http://www.argon.org/~roderick/apt-pinning.html
<bazhang> Laibsch: more informed folks can tell you about pinning--I stay away from such risky practices ;]
<alfred_> not yet
<Laibsch> Hehe
<vorwarts> pike_: parameters that haven't been set properly during installation
<Bodsda> alfred_, do that, but i suggest backing up yours, incase you dont like mine
<Laibsch> adac2: What does "df -h" tell you?
<bazhang> unagi: you went through the whole process? does your card support higher--what card and what driver post your xorg.conf to pastebin please
<adac2> /dev/hda7              13G   12G  195M  99% /
<adac2> Laibsch: ^
<adac2> i have about 200mb free
<alfred_> give me a sec
<coubra> hi all .. i have nvidia buldin 32ram GeForce2 MX no working with nvodia just with nv
<Bodsda> bazhang, in his screen res manager tihng,. get him to pick a different brand of screen or use p&p
<unagi> its a laptop, the resolution is suppose to be 1440 x 900
<bazhang> coubra: that might be the legacy driver iirc
<Jack_Sparrow> unagi: post your xorg to the pastebin and have a link to specs (pdf) available for your monitor (or laptop)
<MasterMel> Hi there i just did the command "sudo apt-get update" but i get a GPG key error. ( was trying to install elisa fleundo) how do i get the GPG key in?
<Laibsch> adac2: Is restarting from scratch an option?
<Laibsch> I guess deleting that directory was not a good idea
<bazhang> Bodsda: he still does not say he did the sudo dpkg command lets take a look at the xorg.conf and see ;]
<Jack_Sparrow> MasterMel: What repo did you add?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find elisa
<Bodsda> bazhang, me agree
<ubotu> Found: elisa
<bazhang> what repo MasterMel and import the key
<adac2> Laibsch: It doesnt matter...i can delete all of the mysql stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<bieb> jack_sparrow or bazhang  when going through the xorg reconfig, it asks for the mouse port. It is a touchpad on the laptop, what would that port be? is there a way to check through the command line?
<adac2> Laibsch: Or do you mean a complete new installation of the system?
<_moro_bana_> please help on setting up evolution
<TurtleOfDoom> MasterMel:  I'm afarid I don't know off the top of my head, hopefully someone else does
<Bodsda> bieb, that will be the correct setting by default (unless your pad doesnt work)
<MasterMel> jack_sparrow: I dont know what you mean .. i just added this to the sources list "deb http://elisa.fluendo.com/packages gutsy main"
<Bodsda> _moro_bana_, please help yourself by supplying us with usefull information,.,.defining your problem will help
<Jack_Sparrow> bieb: use tab and accept defaults on things you dont know or dont want to change
<unagi> http://pastebin.org/19261 <--------my xorg.conf
<bazhang> find their gpg key and import it MasterMel
<bieb> bodsda  and Jack_sparrow   thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> MasterMel: You should not need to add that repo..  it is in our repos
<Jack_Sparrow> !info elisa
<ubotu> elisa (source: elisa): media center solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 10786 kB, installed size 17160 kB
<MasterMel> bazhang: dont know what repo but here is the command i used "deb http://elisa.fluendo.com/packages gutsy main"
<Bodsda> unagi, is this correct      HP 1440 x 900
<Bodsda> bieb,  no rpobs ;~)
<MasterMel> Jack_Sparrow: how do i add this?
<hexahubris> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<hexahubris> lol pwnage
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, i dont think he understands, how to find the key, and how to import th key
<MasterMel> Jack_Sparrow: or how do i get it installed
<unagi> that was my entry........otherwise it says generic monitor
<Bodsda> unagi, did you try generic monitor?
<_moro_bana_> Bodsda: im stuck with the sever confi--tion, i wanna set it for yahoo
<Jack_Sparrow> MasterMel: Remove the repo you added, make sure you enable universe then use synaptic or apt-get to install
<unagi> why would the name change the resolution
<bazhang> hexahubris not here
<Laibsch> adac2: maybe "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql" can help you
<MasterMel> Jack_Sparrow: ok i can just remove it from my sources.list right?
<adac2> Laibsch: ok I try that out!
<Bodsda> unagi, because its a different type of screen, therefore has different refresh rates therefore can only supportr certain res's
<Bodsda> MasterMel, correct
<MasterMel> ok i will try now thnx
<Bodsda> _moro_bana_, what part of the config? i use thunderbird,.,.not to sure bout evo
<unagi> if you say so........its just an identifier
<unagi> brb
<pike_> vorwarts: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a   may work
 * Bodsda wonders why people ask a question then disagree with my answer, when they dont know what theyre talkin bout
<bazhang> hehe
<Bodsda> bazhang, do those refresh rates look right to you?
<_moro_bana_> Bodsda: i tried thunderbird sometime back , also failed, i will sure try it now, since you can help
<Bodsda> _moro_bana_, yer,. i use thunder and yaho so i can help,.,. do that
<lordmorgoth> hey guys, i have an intel sound card on my sony vaio (snd_hda_intel) sound worked out of the box with gusty, but when i plug my headphones the sound continues to come out from the speakers and nothing from the headphones. so i read somewhere that this is solved by compiling alsa 1.0.15 so i compiler 1.0.16 and still problem not solved
<lordmorgoth> any ideas ??
<Bodsda> anyway to put a youtube video on repeat?
<DRebellion> Bodsda, download the flv and use a local media player.
<Jack_Sparrow> lordmorgoth: You can see if they have an answer in the #alsa room
<unagi> Generic Monitor doesnt work either
<bieb> bodsda  I am trying the generic monitor also... Where can I find the correct refresh rates or should I just use the medium setting and select a resolution? I have the HP dv9620us with 17" screen
<Bodsda> DRebellion, i will,.,. but is there a way of doing it online?
<Jack_Sparrow> unagi: did you post your xorg and specs?
<lordmorgoth> Jack_Sparrow: how original
<DRebellion> Bodsda, *shrug*
<unagi> i posted my xorg
<NixerX> Recommend me a good registrar
<unagi> my specs are pavillion dv600t
<unagi> 6000t
<alfred_> ok.. let me catch up
<Jack_Sparrow> unagi: link please
<Bodsda> bieb, if you use the option to test for your screen,.,.then use al the defaults,. unless you specifically no otherwise
<bieb> NixerX   for?
<Bodsda> DRebellion, ty anyway
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.org/19261
<NixerX> bieb, my dedicated server. I dont want to configure Bind.
<bazhang> Bodsda: download it then set it as your animated wallpaper ;]
<MasterMel> Jack_Sparrow:  i just removed it from my sourceslist.. but where can i enable Universe? i'll then use Synaptic to install the software
<Bodsda> bazhang, lol,.,.that would be funny,.,;~)
<bazhang> yesh
<Jack_Sparrow> MasterMel: you can enable from inside synaptic
<Bodsda> MasterMel, in your sources.list   uncomment (#)  both lines that have universe and multiverse in them,.,. or use the gui,. in synaptic, settings, repo's,
<unagi> http://pastebin.org/19261 Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda: that pastebin is acting up on me..  I cant get to it.. without issues
<{Nathan}> Does anyone have any ideas on how long it will be before the new compiz is in the repos?
<{Nathan}> echo "compiz --replace" > ~/.kde/Autostart/startcompiz.sh
<{Nathan}> wrong window >_<
<Jack_Sparrow> unagi: Can you use this one for me   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, problem your end dude,. works for me baz and unag
<_slacker_> guys, i have two "Athlons 64X2" with the same kernel 2.6.20-16-server, and one works as i686 and the other as x86_64, whats happening here?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda: I know it is this end...
<erUSUL> _slacker_: one has a 32 bit install and one a 64 bin
<unagi> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55763/
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda: I can give you a long and detailed explanation if you want
<unagi> brb
<bazhang> Bodsda: it almost crashed my machine- not only Jack_Sparrow having issues with it ;[
<Edulix> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> unagi: thanks
<Edulix> is there a command to change a file from a codification to another, ie. from iso-8859-1 to utf-8?
<kenox> how do i install downloaded debs from my current installation to another?
<erUSUL> Edulix: iconv
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, bazhang    i moved it here,,. went a bit weird tho,.,.http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55764/      no probs my end,.,. and jack, i love detailed explanations,.,.lol
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | kenox
<ubotu> kenox: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Edulix> erUSUL: thanks
<bazhang> kenox: how did you install them
<_moro_bana_> kenox: u can use aptoncd
<bazhang> thanks Bodsda!
<_slacker_> erUSUL, ugh... i'm gonna kill the datacenter dudes, you're right
<erUSUL> _slacker_: :)
<Bodsda> bazhang, no probs,,.;~)
<knobjockey> hi I was wondering if anyone could help me ubuntu 7.4 isnt recognizing my router
<knobjockey> it worked on the 7.10 live disk tho
<DRebellion> knobjockey, upgrade to 7.10 then
<erUSUL> knobjockey: why dindn't you installed 7.10?
<kenox> i used adept(kubuntu)
<knobjockey> Because I was dual booting with vista installed first 7.10 didnt detect vista when i was about to install it so I thought it would be safer to install 7.4
<Edulix> re
<knobjockey> Im a complete nub when it comes to linux if you cant tell :D
<unagi> didnt detect vista?
<Jack_Sparrow> unagi: HorizSync	28-50   is a little tight   see if you can find your real rate.. my 19 lcd here uses Horizsync	28-64
<erUSUL> knobjockey: no problem.. are you using wifi?
<Bodsda> knobjockey, could you change your nick please,. this is a family friendly channel
<unagi> sync affects resolutions in the preferences?
<Bodsda> familyfriendly, thankyou,.,.lol
<Bodsda> unagi, what?
<familyfriendly> nope not using wifi have my belkin router connected
<unagi> horizsync and vertsync will affect what resolutions are displayed in the preferences?
<Edulix> erUSUL: and do you any codification that put accentuated vowels like á é í'ó ú like 'a or even without any indication of the acent, or I would need a search/replace for that?
<bazhang> haha nice nick
<_moro_bana_>  Bodsda: im on thunder,sever confi, have POP and IMAP
<squeaks> hi all, my thinkpad's built-in mouse quit working, sometime when I was sleeping. Does anyone know which kernel module might be responsible? I've been googling for a while now with no relevant hits.
<Jack_Sparrow> unagi: Yes, is the short answer
<bazhang> unagi who are you addressing?
<Jack_Sparrow> unagi: It effects what rates the monitor will work at
<erUSUL> Edulix: none from the top of my head
<Bodsda> _moro_bana_, whenever it asks for yur name, use your yahoo id,.,. pop = pop.yahoo.mail.com       duno what imap is,  if its the ooutgoing one then its    smtp.yahoo.mail.com
<familyfriendly> would installing 7.10 save over the existing bootloader
<familyfriendly> ?
<Edulix> erUSUL: ok thanks
<unagi> Jack_Sparrow: but it wouldnt affect what resolution modes preferences will show
<bieb> ok.. got the monitor working.. after I did all the dpkg-reconfigure  the monitor still came back with "low resolution" only.... I then re-enabled the restricted nvidia drivers which required a restart, now I have 1440x900 50hz refresh
<bazhang> nice bieb
<Bodsda> unagi, you must have certain freq'z with certain res's
<DRebellion> Bodsda, its basically a new equivalent of pop, where the devices have authority as well as the server.
<Bodsda> DRebellion, so why do you still have to enter a pop and smtp addi?
<unagi> Bodsda: ok, but that wouldnt effect whether or not it is listed in the preferences correct??
<AlexQ> Hi. I've got an laptop, Acer TravelMate 5710. Sound works correctly on the build-in speakers, but the standard "green" speaker-out doesn't work. I don't know how to fix it - in the ALSA MIXER I've got only: Master, PCM and Digital in "Capture". Build-in microphone doesn't work too... But camera works good.
<familyfriendly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=694317
<Bodsda> unagi, erm,. it shows res's depending on the screen you choose, not the refresh rates,. so i suppose, you would be correct
<unagi> so then there is a seperate problem than my horiz and vert sync
<butsniffer> is there anyone here that's spend some time to setup a roomy storage box? i mean roomy i mean in access of 2Tb.
<AlexQ> Hi. I've got an laptop, Acer TravelMate 5710. Sound works correctly on the build-in speakers, but the standard "green" speaker-out doesn't work. I don't know how to fix it - in the ALSA MIXER I've got only: Master, PCM and Digital in "Capture". Build-in microphone doesn't work too... But camera works good.
<MasterMel> bodsda: Thnx i have set it to universe and i can now download and install certain programs.. i just tried to install elisa.. but the install got an error saying it is conflicting with another program.. use synaptic to resolve the problem..  Where do fix this in synaptic?
<DRebellion> butsniffer, probably, but only if you ask some specific questions.
<PriceChild> AlexQ, are you sure they aren't muted?
<butsniffer> i'm looking to expand, but, its kinda ghetto and goofy, dunno if i should go crazy with raid, or just buy cheap controllers and add drives.
<Bodsda> MasterMel, this means you have another type of apt open,.,.close all terminals and synaptic and add/remove, then open synaptic and try aain
<AlexQ> PriceChild: In mixer - i don't know what is what, everythings full...
<AlexQ> PriceChild: Phisically, the speakers are OK.
<butsniffer> well, my one box is quite small and slow, 450mhz k6-2 and 128mb ram, oen of those promis tx2 PCI cards with 4x500's on it
<PriceChild> AlexQ, there's an "MM" at the bottom if they're muted?
<brontos> Hey all, you know of a good channel to talk about sys administration?  Most specifically about multicasting images?
<Bodsda> unagi, plz repost your problem,.ive lost track
<AlexQ> PriceChild: In alsamixer?
<PriceChild> AlexQ, yes
<unagi> i want my 1440 x 900 resolution back Bodsda
<butsniffer> it's fine for playing divx, 720 and 1089 over the network, but, my main question is can i buy more pci controllers and not worry about conflicts.
<PriceChild> AlexQ, also make sure you're looking at the correct sound device
<Bodsda> unagi, when did you lose it?
<familyfriendly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=694317
<unagi> i guess when i screwed up xorg and had to bend over backwords to get ubuntu to use the right driver Bodsda
<Bodsda> unagi, 1 sec
<phanatic> i need some help getting my ISDN working on ubuntu
<Edulix>  /j #lisp
<phanatic> I dont even know where to start
<Edulix> ups :P
<unagi> phanatic: is it plugged in?
<speedcore_> what is the default command to kill a running process when in console?
<muramasa> Hi there. I just made a fresh 7.04 installation on my hp pavilion dv9525eo laptop, which use a Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Eth NIC and a Intel PRO/wireless 3945ABG NIC. However, I can't get either of them to work. Both are found by the computer and I can set the correct configuration (DHCP), but after that nothing happens. Any ideas?
<Bodsda> can someone correct me if this is wrong      dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<phanatic> yes its USB
<phanatic> Vista picks it up perfectly
<unagi> well thats a start =)
<Bodsda> unagi, i gave you a diff command last time,.,. this should reset your xorg
<AlexQ> PriceChild: Card: HDA Intel, Chip: Realtek ID 268, 3 Items, Master, PCM and Digital (can you describe how everything means?). Everything 100<>100.
<unagi> ?
<DRebellion> speedcore_, kill
<Bodsda> bazhang, you about?
<phanatic> anyone?
<unagi> what command Bodsda
<Bodsda> unagi, dont worry
<_moro_bana_> Bodsda; it says failed to connect to sever pop.yaho.....
<speedcore_> Drebellion: But how to I get the promt up
<Bodsda> Pici, are you still here?
<Bodsda> _moro_bana_, what reason does it give?
<DRebellion> speedcore_, applications -> accessories -> terminal
<butsniffer> can i install 3 ATA contoller cards of the same type and not have irq conflicts?
<phanatic> can anyone tell me how I can get ubuntu to pick up my ISDN modem? and connect to the internet?
<bazhang> Bodsda: that seems right ;]
<butsniffer> or 4 or 6, which ever the application/?
<Bodsda> bazhang, sure?
<Bodsda> kk
<_moro_bana_> Bodsda: i could have wrote it down for you, nothing, i ll repeat the...
<bazhang> yesh
<Bodsda> you just cant get the staff these days
<phanatic> can anyone tell me how I can get ubuntu to pick up my ISDN modem? and connect to the internet?
<Bodsda> !repeat | phanatic    i no your anxious  but please
<ubotu> phanatic    i no your anxious  but please: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unagi> Bodsda: what do you mean dont worry
<phanatic> :(
<Bodsda> unagi, type this              dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<_moro_bana_> Bodsda: was that for me
<Bodsda> _moro_bana_, what?
<AlexQ> PriceChild: Card: HDA Intel, Chip: Realtek ID 268, 3 Items, Master, PCM and Digital (can you describe how everything means?). Everything 100<>100. Here's an log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55765/ .
<_moro_bana_> Bodsda; "you just cant get the staff these days"
<Bodsda> _moro_bana_, nah,. me and bazhang just havin a laugh
<Bodsda> ;
<phanatic> so does anyone know
<Bodsda> ;~)
<unagi> Bodsda: getting closer
<unagi> but still not right
<zackyramone> can i ask a question?
<brobostigon> phanatic: sorry, no idea.
<Bodsda> unagi, use sudo
<MasterShrek> !isdn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isdn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> i did
<Bodsda> zackyramone, no
<unagi> i mean the resolution is higher but not the right one
<zackyramone> :(
<Bodsda> zackyramone, lol,.,.yer go for it,.,.whats up?
<_Oz_> has anyone successfully installed OS X on an intel machine?
<unagi> ive heard of it being don _Oz_ but that is !offtopic
<Bodsda> unagi, oh,.,.how high?
<unagi> 1280 x 800
<AlexQ> Hi. I've got an laptop, Acer TravelMate 5710. Sound works correctly on the build-in speakers, but the standard "green" speaker-out doesn't work. I don't know how to fix it - in the ALSA MIXER I've got only: Master, PCM and Digital in "Capture". Build-in microphone doesn't work too... But camera works good.
<zackyramone> i have an ntfs parition but when i delete files the free space on the partition remains the same
<butsniffer> can i multiple ATA contoller cards of the same type and not have irq conflicts?
<Bodsda> _Oz_, someone, somewhere,..,.probably
<Bodsda> unagi, yay,.,. ok,. now post your xorg.conf
<bieb> ok.. now that the resolution is fixed on mine. I have the broadcom 43xx restricted chipset activated, How can I test my wireless card? I have access to a wireless network, but dont see an option to scan for available netowrks
<Bodsda> zackyramone, unmount/remount,. check aain
<^root^> Is there a command by which i can forcefully empty swap?
<zackyramone> ok....
<zackyramone> it says that only root can unmount
<Bodsda> root_, yes,. i suppose you could use the dreaded  rm -rf /wherever/swap/is
<mabel> Is it possible that these mouses have to be configured differently? Or they're just two PS/2 mouses for X?
<MasterMel> Bosda: thnx it looks like i could install elisa .. but now i got a new error: " Could not mark all pakcages for installion or upgrades, the following packages have unresolvable independencies" Where can i mark all the repositories to be added?
<mabel> [  426.519324] input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input7
<mabel> [  460.982252] input: GenPS/2 Genius Mouse as /class/input/input8
<Bodsda> zackyramone, use the    umount    comand with   sudo   from terminal
<phanatic> can anyone tell me how I can get ubuntu to pick up my ISDN modem? and connect to the internet..... :(
<Bodsda> phanatic, 5 min intervals at least plz
<MasterShrek> !sudo | zackyramone
<ubotu> zackyramone: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<familyfriendly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=694317
<zackyramone> thanks ubotu :D
<CyberMatt> !ATI > CyberMatt
<Bodsda> MasterMel, in   sources.list    uncomment all lines with   deb   in them
<MasterShrek> zackyramone, ubotu is a bot, no need to thank him :)
<unagi> not only that Bodsda but now compiz wont run
<bieb> who is that for familyfriendly?
<familyfriendly> !help me mr bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help me mr bot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<familyfriendly> lol
<alfred_> ok i am recieving an update
<MasterShrek> familyfriendly, you are you using 7.04?
<alfred_> @bodsda
<Bodsda> unagi, haha,.,. cool,.,. post your xorg.conf
<familyfriendly> yes
<tp_> what's a good terminal based irc?
<alfred_> Bodsda
<Bodsda> alfred_, always good to know,.
<Cromag> irssi
<TurtleOfDoom> tp_: I'm using irssi
<jpatrick> !irssi | tp_
<ubotu> tp_: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<unagi> i wouldnt really call it cool
<MasterShrek> familyfriendly, try 7.10, newer kernel, meaning better hardware support for newer hardware
<tp_> thanks turtle
<familyfriendly> I didnt install 7.10 as it didnt detect vista
<Bodsda> unagi, how about,   fun
<unagi> http://pastebin.org/19265
<CyberMatt> !ati | CyberMatt
<alfred_> hello bodsda.. how can i keep the current updates while changing my sources.list
<AlexQ> Hi. I've got an laptop, Acer TravelMate 5710. Sound works correctly on the build-in speakers, but the standard "green" speaker-out doesn't work. I don't know how to fix it - in the ALSA MIXER I've got only: Master, PCM and Digital in "Capture". Build-in microphone doesn't work too... But camera works good.
<freepenguin> www.freepenguin.it
<MasterShrek> familyfriendly, what do you mean it didnt detect it? didnt see that there was an ntfs partition or just didnt put an entry in the bootloader?
<familyfriendly> how would I go about making the boot loader recognise vista if it doesnt after I finish the install
<freepenguin> www.freepenguin.it
<freepenguin> www.freepenguin.it
<Buki> Hello! Is there a quick way to know if my hard disk is working in Ultra DMA mode?
<MasterShrek> familyfriendly, all you have to do is add an entry to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MasterShrek> !grub | familyfriendly
<ubotu> familyfriendly: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MasterShrek> familyfriendly, follow that last link that ubotu has there
<tp_> family, try loading up the live CD then typing sudo grub-update
<DRebellion> !ops | freepenguin
<phanatic> I guess Ubuntu cannot install my ISDN driver
<ubotu> freepenguin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<phanatic> I think I might stay with Vista then...
<familyfriendly> http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<Bodsda> alfred_, what do you mean? editing your list?
<familyfriendly> the last part of the install process
<warddr> hello, is there anyone who know how I can convert a 480bits/2310integers list to a normal integer list?
<familyfriendly> in 7.04 it recognized vista as being install
<Bodsda> GUYS ENTER IS NOT THE SPACE BAR!!
<brobostigon> !hcl | phanatic
<ubotu> phanatic: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<familyfriendly> but 7.10 did not
<bazhang> phanatic: you'll be back ;]
<zackyramone> could someone tell me how to unmount from the terminal?
<MasterShrek> !caps | Bodsda
<ubotu> Bodsda: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<phanatic> I wont be back
<DRebellion> zackyramone, use the command 'umount' (not a tyo)
<tp_> 7.10 recognized my vista....last night actually
<pike_> zackyramone: sudo umount /media/mountpoint
<DRebellion>  :P
<DRebellion> zackyramone, use the command 'umount' (not a typo)
<brobostigon> zackyramone: sudo umount /dev/**
<zackyramone> thanks pike
<phanatic> If it takes me 10 years to install an ISDN modem and vista takes seconds, why will I be back
<Bodsda> MasterShrek, it was either shout or !enter the whole channel,.,.sorry,.,.;~)
<TurtleOfDoom> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MasterShrek> familyfriendly, generally its not a huge issue if vista doesnt get added to the bootloader, its a very simple task to add it in there
<unagi> Bodsda: any ideas?
<warddr> tp_ ubuntu can only see the windows disks if windows is shuted down properly
<familyfriendly> would it detect that 7.4 is installed and just install over that
<MasterShrek> TurtleOfDoom, whats the problem?
<Bodsda> unagi, restart x, reboot,. no, im out of ideas im afraid
<tp_> I was saying it recognized mine fine
<Buki> Is there a way to know if my hard disk is working in Ultra DMA mode?
<familyfriendly> ?
<ikonia> Buki: hdparm
<TurtleOfDoom> master: never mind, trying to get help on user the channel bot
<unagi> can anyone help me figure out why ubuntu doesnt give me the right resolution?
<bieb> bodsda  ok.. now that the resolution is fixed on mine. I have the broadcom 43xx restricted chipset activated, How can I test my wireless card? I have access to a wireless network, but dont see an option to scan for available netowrks
<Buki> ikonia Thanks!
<ikonia> unagi: what video card
<AlexQ> HEY, CAN ANYBODY HELP ME? I CAN'T LISTEN TO ANY MUSIC! Hi. I've got an laptop, Acer TravelMate 5710. Sound works correctly on the build-in speakers, but the standard "green" speaker-out doesn't work. I don't know how to fix it - in the ALSA MIXER I've got only: Master, PCM and Digital in "Capture". Build-in microphone doesn't work too... But camera works good.
<unagi> nvidia go 7400
<TurtleOfDoom> MasterShrek:  *trying to get help on using the channel bot
<Bodsda> bieb, thats because there isnt one
<MasterShrek> familyfriendly, you would just install it liek normal, yes over the top of 7.04
<tp_> logged on because I was proud of myself for fixing my audio problem on my own.   lol
<ikonia> unagi: are you using the restricted drivers channel
<erUSUL> !caps | AlexQ
<MasterShrek> TurtleOfDoom, ok :)
<ubotu> AlexQ: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikonia> !ubotu > TurtleOfDoom
<familyfriendly> alright sweet
<white_eagle> and thatsall
<bieb> bodsda  isn't one what?
<white_eagle> :D
<white_eagle> whatcha doin'?
<TurtleOfDoom> MasterShrek: ty
<MasterShrek> AlexQ, using 7.10?
<unagi> yes ikonia
<warddr> is there anyone who know how I can convert a 480bits/2310integers list to a normal integer list?
<AlexQ> MasterShrek: Yeah...
<ikonia> unagi: have you reconfigued it to the correct resolution ?
<zackyramone> i have an ntfs parition but when i delete files the free space on the partition remains the same...i need help
<unagi> by doing what ikonia
<familyfriendly> so I would just select guided: largest continuous space
<MasterShrek> zackyramone, have you unmounted it as suggested before?
<familyfriendly> like I did before
<zackyramone> yes but it remains the same
<ikonia> unagi sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Bodsda> bieb, there is no search for networks button, if your using dhcp, it should scan automagically,. then just right click on the network icon in the right corner and there should be one there
<MasterShrek> familyfriendly, well, i dont think so since it was already partitioned for 7.04
<familyfriendly> :S
<MasterShrek> zackyramone, are you deleting files that would make a significant decrease in free space?
<vrkhans> hi i have a question is there any way to use windows apps in ubunut
<DRebellion> !wine | vrkhans
<ubotu> vrkhans: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<erUSUL> !wine | vrkhans
<familyfriendly> so I have to find out what partion linux is installed on?
<DRebellion> vrkhans, but i don't recommend it. what do you need to do?
<zackyramone> yes, about 2gb but now they are gone but there is no free space
<MasterShrek> familyfriendly, im not exactly sure how the guided partitioning part works since i always use manual :)
<MasterShrek> familyfriendly, yes, it should have an ext3 filesystem
<vrkhans> office mostly
<_moro_bana_> Bodsda:whts imap
<bieb> bodsda: I am currently connected to a wired connection so that I could do any of the updates and such to get the monitor working. Now that that is working, I looked in the restricted drivers and "Firmware for broadcom 43xx chipset family" is listed as "in use"
<MasterShrek> !openoffice | vrkhans
<ubotu> vrkhans: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Bodsda> _moro_bana_, dunno,.,.  google is your friend tho
<johnficc1> I am having a problem burning an iso to dvd, it was always working before but now its not
<vrkhans> DRebellion: why is is there any problem
<familyfriendly> ill have a go at it if Im not too sure
<mehrab1131> hi all
<vrkhans> if i want to install ms office in ubuntu
<johnficc1> I keep getting Unhandled error, aborting
<Bodsda> bieb, dude, im not good with networks, im afraid,. ask the channel
<DRebellion> vrkhans, yes.
<{Nathan}> vrkhans: use openoffice, it works great and is much better than wine
<bieb> ok
<_moro_bana_> Bodsda: k...
<MasterShrek> familyfriendly, the only thing you want to make sure of is that you leave the ntfs partition alone, as long as you dont screw with that partition, we should be able to get back to vista at some point
<Bodsda> vrkhans, i would sugest trying openoffice
<mehrab1131> I've downloaded a .bin file, but I dont know how to install it
<johnficc1> I have tried two ways of burning it and it is still the same
<ikonia> vrkhans: bottom line use Windows for Microsoft applications, Ubuntu for none, if you chose to use wine or other emmulation style programs your results may vary
<mehrab1131> what should I do?
<idoc> hello, does anyone have the fix yet for the olease wait boot up bug??
<DRebellion> mehrab1131, ./file.bin
<Hammerhead> Hello all
<vrkhans> ya but i feel more comfortable in ms office
<ikonia> idoc: what bug is this
<Faust-C> OOo doesnt have access support
<vrkhans> the lay out
<Hammerhead> anyone have a broken Tomboy.exe
<Faust-C> vrkhans, they are the same
<vrkhans> i mean
<Bodsda> vrkhans, thats fine, i was just suggesting,.;~)
<{Nathan}> vrkhans: then use windows. Nobody is forcing you to use linux
<ikonia> Hammerhead: this is ubuntu support - not warez or windows chat
<MasterShrek> vrkhans, then use windows, you have to be open to the idea of using different software if you are going to survive in a linux world
<vrkhans> :-)
<Assid> heya
<vrkhans> no hard feeling
<idoc> The  bug that has shown up on the switch to udev for the disk drivers
<mehrab1131> any help?
<vrkhans> just asking
<Hammerhead> What does that mean.....Tomboy Ubuntu notes program....using mono
<ikonia> Hammerhead: what ?
<aoupi> Is it possible to have nautilus show previews but not save them in .thumbnails?
<zackyramone> MasterShrek, where did the files i deleted go?
<ikonia> Hammerhead: can you speak english ?
<Assid> quick unbiased question.. whats " better "performance and everything in consideration.. vmware / virtualbox
<unagi> still doesnt work
<idoc> ie i have ide drives which used to be hda and are now sda
<erUSUL> Hammerhead: no my tomboy works fine
<Hammerhead> If you don't know what I'm talking about better not to answer
<bieb> I have the broadcom 43xx restricted chipset activated, How can I test my wireless card? I have access to a wireless network, but dont see an option to scan for available networks. I am installing Ubuntu 7.10 on my HP dv9620 laptop. I was following the How to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512059  it references: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 which reads.. DONT USE THIS!! so I am not sure where to check now
<phanatic> can anyone tell me how I can get ubuntu to pick up my ISDN modem? and connect to the internet..... :(
<Bodsda> nRkiSt, i would like to point out that MSoffice is extremely limited, and OpenOffice isnt
<MasterShrek> zackyramone, how did you remove them? from the command line or thought nautilus?
<muramasa> Hi there people. Sorry for disturbing you about something as basic as this; but is there any way to get a new /etc/apt/sources.list file? I cant seem to find any packages at all with 'apt-get install xxx' :(
<idoc> grub will not boot those
<AlexQ> Hey...! Can anybody help me? I've got an laptop, Acer TravelMate 5710. Sound works correctly on the build-in speakers, but the standard "green" speaker-out doesn't work. I don't know how to fix it - in the ALSA MIXER I've got only: Master, PCM and Digital in "Capture". Build-in microphone doesn't work too... But camera works good.
<ikonia> Hammerhead: your question does not make sense, please speak in clear english
<erUSUL> !bcm43xx | bieb
<zackyramone> through nautilus
<ubotu> bieb: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Pici> ikonia: Some programs written in mono get .exe extensions.... yes, its confusing.
<ikonia> unagi: what resolution are you trying for
<Bodsda> muramasa, plz pastebin your sources.list
<phanatic> NT1 Plus II
<jkstar1337> is there actually a good program to unrar files?
<unagi> 1440 x 900
<ikonia> Pici: yup, got mono here, hence why I'm asking him to be clear
<{Nathan}> AlexQ: Are you sure the speakers work and that the output works on windows and such?
<muramasa> Bodsda: sure! :-)
<bieb> thanks erUSUL
<jkstar1337> what program to unrar?
<phanatic> need drivers for NT1 Plus II
<erUSUL> !iunfo unrar | jkstar1337
<erUSUL> !info unrar | jkstar1337
<jkstar1337> !info unrar
<unagi> ikonia: 1440 x 900
<Hammerhead> Yeah...So anyway, no one is having Tomboy issues?
<jkstar1337> !info unrar
<ikonia> unagi: ok - so did you select JUST that resoution when you did the reconfigured
<Pici> !rar | jkstar1337
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iunfo unrar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> muramasa, have you done: sudo apt-get update    before trying to install something?
<ubotu> jkstar1337: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<AlexQ> {Nathan}: Speaker works, but I do not know anything about output.
<ubotu> jkstar1337: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Bodsda> !gz
<ikonia> Hammerhead: no - please be specific
<muramasa> Bodsda: here goes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55767/
<unagi> yes
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<idoc> I can only boot using modprobe ide-disk;modprobe ide-generic;cat /sys/boot/hda/dev; mknod hda1 b 3 1
<ikonia> unagi: and what resolution do you get
<mehrab1131> I've downloaded a .bin file, but I dont know how to install it, what should I do?
<vrkhans> another issue is my vlc player is showing some  horizontal lines in half the screen when i try to play some movies from my hard drive, in windows i use the same vlc player and i  dont have that problem,
<MasterShrek> zackyramone, are those files in your trash bin?
<phanatic> I need drivers for NT1 Plus II
<ikonia> mehrab1131: what bin file ?
<{Nathan}> AlexQ: did you try searching google? I've never heard of anything like this happening.
<Bodsda> muramasa, wheres the rest of it?
<phanatic> can someone help
<unagi> 1280 800
<idoc> after the shell drops to busybox
<ikonia> !repeate > phanatic
<zackyramone> no, thats the problem
<ikonia> !repeat > phanatic
<nambrot_> hi
<phanatic> ?
<MasterShrek> vrkhans, have you added the medibuntu repositories?
<fyksen> Hello
<muramasa> Bodsda: is there more to it? :-(
<vrkhans> medibuntu i dont know
<AlexQ> {Nathan}: Let's look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55765/ - log from alsamixer.
<erUSUL> mehrab1131: chamo + x file.bin; sudo ./file.bin
<phanatic> !repeat ikonia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat ikonia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vrkhans> how can i check that
<erUSUL> mehrab1131: if it is java...
<phanatic> !repeat > ikonia
<ikonia> phanatic: I didn't repeat anything.
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu | vrkhans
<erUSUL> !java | mehrab1131
<ubotu> vrkhans: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ubotu> mehrab1131: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Bodsda> muramasa, yes there is,. do you want a copy of mine?
<ikonia> phanatic: don't abuse the bot please, and don't send my pointless pm's via the bot
<phanatic> lol
<phanatic> :(
<ikonia> phanatic: I'm not laughing
<muramasa> Bodsda: sure, please :-)
<{Nathan}> AlexQ: bad news, it seems that there is a bug with that chipset that disables internal and external mic. However, no info on the speakers yet.
<bazhang> phanatic: ease up
<ikonia> !botabuse > phanatic
<fyksen> I need a program who can make pictures smaller, lots off picture, not one by one. And make them in less resolution? SRY for my english..
<ikonia> phanatic: please read the usage guide on the bot
<mehrab1131> ubotu and erUSUL : thanks
<fyksen> I need a program who can make pictures smaller, lots off picture, not one by one. And make them in less resolution? SRY for my english..
<phanatic> ikonia settle please!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> phanatic: I am, please read the guide.
<{Nathan}> fyksen: I think that imagemagik can do that
<`Matir> fyksen, Image Magick
<Pici> !guidelines > phanatic (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<AlexQ> {Nathan}: So, what I have to do?
<Bodsda> muramasa, i can vouch for this one ;~)     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55769/
<erUSUL> fyksen: use a little script with mogrify (that comes in imagemagik)
<erUSUL> !info imagemagick > fyksen
<{Nathan}> AlexQ: as of right now, nothing... I'm still looking for your speakers right now
<pike_> fyksen: the tools in imagemagick are great for batch jobs and scripting
<AlexQ> {Nathan}: Are there any adv. settings?
<fyksen> !info imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 722 kB, installed size 3156 kB
<tp__> ok....I like irssi
<muramasa> Bodsda: ah, thanks mate. I'll try that one :-)
<Bodsda> muramasa, no probs ;~)
<Andeh> Hi, I'm on the LiveCD and I want to do some partition editing, but the LiveCD went ahead and mounted the swap partition as its own. How do I unmount it so I can delete it?
<{Nathan}> AlexQ: sorry, no. It's a bug with the driver, and unless you want to write it yourself, you just have to wait for a fix.
<Hammerhead> I am seeing this error http://rafb.net/p/LXiyBx78.html when running tomboy...anyone else?
<sweety> hiy
<{Nathan}> AlexQ: however, if you know C, I've been told it's not too hard to write drivers.
<MasterShrek> Andeh, sudo umount /dev/xxxx
<TurtleOfDoom> tp__: glad to hear it, just started using it yesterday
<`Matir> Andeh, swapoff -a
<Andeh> MasterShrek: Lol thanks
<tp__> about...ohh....2 minutes ago here
<tp__> most of that was figuring out how to set up the server
<AlexQ> {Nathan}: I know C++ a really little...
<_moro_bana_> Bodsda: you know i was never asked for my password during setup
<ikonia> Hammerhead: looks like it's missing a class it wants at run time
<pike_> ADHDYoshi: swapon and swapoff are the commands
<AlexQ> {Nathan}: But, are you sure? How do you know it?
<ADHDYoshi> Hm?
<Andeh> Uh, ubuntu keeps mounting my NTFS partition
<tcpdumpgod> anyone know of a mp3 to avi converter?
<Bodsda> _moro_bana_, no, yull be asked when you try to download the messaes tho
<{Nathan}> AlexQ: sorry, but your probably just going to have to wait for a fix then. It's documented here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<ADHDYoshi> Uhhh, thanks
<pike_> tcpdumpgod: eh?
<MasterShrek> !fstab | Andeh
<ubotu> Andeh: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Bodsda> Andeh, and thats a bad thing?
<Hammerhead> I have reinstalled Tomboy and mono neither helped
<{Nathan}> tcpdumpgod: there's always zamzar(.com)
<ADHDYoshi> But that really wasn't something I need to know
<Andeh> Bodsda: Yes, I'm trying to resize it, and can't while it's in use
<ADHDYoshi> but thanks for the info, I'll probably use it in the future
<Hammerhead> also removed the .tomboy directory in the users directory
<erUSUL> Hammerhead: it seems that some mono file is either missing or corrupted... can you test if you lack some mono related package or any of the tomboy dependencies
<MasterShrek> oh yea, live cd
<Koko0o0o> irc.spnet.net
<muramasa> Bodsda: worked alot better I must say :-)
<ikonia> Hammerhead: look at what it's looking for in /usr/lib/tomboy see if there is anything obviously out of place.
<MasterShrek> Andeh, just umount it like the swap
<mehrab1131> erUSUL: what is chamo?
<Bodsda> Andeh, oh,.,.lol,.,.fstab,.,.and   look at      man umount
<Andeh> Bodsda: Then I unmount it, but in Gparted it still shows as mounted, so I do rescan devices and it mounts it again!
<Bodsda> muramasa, lad you like it,.,.;~)P
<mehrab1131> should I use that command to install?
<Andeh> never mind lol
<ikonia> mehrab1131: what are you trying to install ?
<Hammerhead> I have and the tomboy.exe is there.
<jkstar1337> !info unrar
<unagi> i dont understand why i cant have the right resolution
<ubotu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<Bodsda> Andeh, read up on fstab, and remove  its automount stuff
<erUSUL> mehrab1131: ??
<mehrab1131> ikonia: a .bin file
<jkstar1337> how come my ark doesnt work for unrar
<MasterShrek> Bodsda, its a livecd
<ikonia> Hammerhead: don't look for the exe - you know that exists, look for the libraries it's trying to referine
<ikonia> mehrab1131: which one
<maximilion> Hello :)
<_Lucretia_> I'm about to do a reinstall, but with a new version. I *NEED* to know if the madwifi drivers are on the x86_64 boot dvd? I can't remember if I had to faff around with running an ethernet cable downstairs to the router
<erUSUL> mehrab1131: sorry ;) is "chmod"
<_Lucretia_> last time
<Bodsda> MasterShrek, oh,.,.i had a similar prob,.,.ty
<mehrab1131> ikonia: bitnami.bin
<erUSUL> mehrab1131: man chmod for more info
<MasterShrek> !hi | maximilion
<ubotu> maximilion: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mehrab1131> I want to install wordpress on localhost
<Cpudan80> Hola Amigos
<MasterShrek> !es | Cpudan80
<ubotu> Cpudan80: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Bodsda> !hi
<ikonia> mehrab1131: I've never seen that file, where did you get it ?
<ArionH> hey all :)
<mehrab1131> erUSUL: I mean that command that you wrote
<maximilion> MasterShrek, I've been here every day ;)
<Andeh> hi, what would be a good size for my ubuntu root partition?
<Cpudan80> MasterShrek: Lol - I speak English too
<pike_> Bodsda: hi
<phanatic> :(
<Andeh> I'll use a seperate one for home
<MasterShrek> i know Cpudan80 ive seen u around :)
<phanatic> I need drivers for NT1 Plus II
<`Matir> wow, so much traffic in here
<phanatic> can someone help
<Cpudan80> How is everyone this afternoon ?
<AlexQ> {Nathan}: Ok, thx for all. but what with the OSS? Does it use the same driver?
<pike_> Andeh: usually i give it aboiut 8 - 10 gigs minimum of 3-4
<ikonia> Cpudan80: not a chat channel
<ikonia> Cpudan80: quite busy as you can see
<Andeh> pike_: Thanks L:)
<crazy3k> Is there a way to see the monitor resolution in the command-line?
<phanatic> ikonia help me dude!!
<ikonia> crazy3k: xrand
<`Matir> phanatic, what is an NT1 Plus II?
<mehrab1131> ikonia: at bitnami.org
<phanatic> an ISDN modem
<Cpudan80> ikonia: Well excuse me for trying to brighten the mood a little - pm
<{Nathan}> AlexQ: as far as I know, yes.
<MasterShrek> phanatic, most drivers that you will use are already there, i doubt the majority of the people here know what "NT1 Plus II" even is (including myself) you need to be more specific
<Andeh> should I use reiserfs or ext3 for root partition?
<Andeh> i'm going for speed
<maximilion_> Anyone know anything about the Tidy HTML plugin for Firefox? It is not to be found on the official site...
<phanatic> it's a USB ISDN Modem
<MasterShrek> phanatic, is it an internal isdn modem or external?
<MasterShrek> hmm
<_Lucretia_> if madwifi-ng is not on the install dvd, where can I get the deb's so I can just install?
<phanatic> External
<phanatic> :(
<fyksen> !info imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 722 kB, installed size 3156 kB
<AlexQ> {Nathan}: I'll try on Vista...
<wyrmul> I have tried mounting a drive in my home directory but the owner shows as root. Here is what ls -l shows and what /etc/fstab  shows.  I tried to set chown but that didn't work.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55770/
<AlexQ> {Nathan}: Thx for all.
<ikonia> mehrab1131: wordpress is in the ubuntu repo's - apt-cache search wordpress
<pike_> crazy3k: the xorg settings?  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and scroll to near the bottom 2 things to look for Depth  <value>  and then below that if say the value is 24 then those 24 settings are what it uses
<Bodsda> phanatic, please stop using smilies as a post
<MasterShrek> !info isdnutils | phanatic
<ubotu> phanatic: isdnutils (source: isdnutils): Most important ISDN-related packages and utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.10.20070306-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 84 kB
<phanatic> ok so what does that mean
<mehrab1131> ikonia: really? u mean I can install it in my local host?
<tp__> that means sudo apt-get isdnutils
<Bodsda> pike_, dont recommend sudo for raphical aps, use gksudo
<tp__> err..sudo apt-get install isdnutils
<pike_> Bodsda: nano isnt a graphical app ;p
<phanatic> im using Live Ubuntu
<Bodsda> pike_, oh yer,. duh,.,.sorry,.thinkin of edit,.my bad
<Bodsda> gedit
<Le^stat> where can i download Python-twisted,Python-pysqlite2,Python-serial to get my 3g card to work
<tp__> wait...you haven't installed?
<_Lucretia_> can anybody help me please?
<ikonia> mehrab1131 you sure can
<`Matir> phanatic, most ISDN modems are supported via cdc-usb driver.
<MasterShrek> phanatic, try installing it then getting your isdn modem to work, quite often youll have better luck with hardware after an install
<tp__> with what Lurcetia?
<phanatic> thanks
<phanatic> ok
<erUSUL> !anyone | _Lucretia_
<ubotu> _Lucretia_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wyrmul> _Lucretia_: please restate
<phanatic> is it a problem if im using live ubuntu
<wyrmul> I have tried mounting a drive in my home directory but the owner shows as root. Here is what ls -l shows and what /etc/fstab  shows.  I tried to set chown but that didn't work.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55770/
<`Matir> phanatic, or cdc-acm
<phanatic> ok...
<roddersg> can someone tell me the package that gives wisecracks when you make a mistake on the command line (e.g. bad password etc), something like cowsay
<MasterShrek> Le^stat, through open up synaptic and search for them (system > admin > synaptic)
<AlexQ> {Nathan}: But try to do that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerTravelmate6292?
<`Matir> phanatic, not sure if those are in the LiveCD, have you looked at setting up the wvdial dialer?
<_Lucretia_> where can I find the madwifi-ng debs? are they on the gutsy install dvd?
<AlexQ> {Nathan}: But try to do that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerTravelmate6292 ?
<erUSUL> !addingfs | wyrmul
<Le^stat> i have to d/l it through windows
<ubotu> wyrmul: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<MasterShrek> roddersg, lol never heard of such a thing
<mehrab1131> ikonia: but I didnt find it
<_Lucretia_> erUSUL, wyrmul better?
<s0u][ight> hello can someone help me with my bcm 4311 wlan card?
<mehrab1131> ikonia: would u tell me the exact command
<phanatic> i typed wvdialconfig
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, doubtfully those are restricted modules
<mariano> ciao a tutti
<phanatic> and it didnt reckognise it
<roddersg> MasterShrek, someone installed it in the common workspace computer and its a killer!
<tp__> I might be able to sou][
<ikonia> mehrab1131: apologies I was at another screen
<Bodsda> mariano, language?
<MasterShrek> s0u][ight, try the restricted drivers manager
<s0u][ight> i have a dual boot vista and ubuntu laptop with only wirelss internet wich i can't set up under ubuntu
<phanatic> ikonia, do you have a job
<wyrmul> so what is the solution? reformat the drive in ext2?
<MasterShrek> !it | mariano
<ikonia> phanatic: yes
<mariano> italiano
<ubotu> mariano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<{Nathan}> AlexQ: that seems to be able to solve your speaker problem, I'd try that.
<ikonia> mehrab1131: apt-get install wordpress
<phanatic> ikonia, ok
<Bodsda> MasterShrek, damn you
<ikonia> mehrab1131: sudo apt-get install wordpress sorry
<mariano> ok grazie
<mehrab1131> ikonia: its ok
<MasterShrek> :) Bodsda
<s0u][ight> i did everything about the bcm43XX driver just won't work
<AlexQ> {Nathan}: OK, that sounds cool, THX ;).
<tp__> if the restricted drivers don't work, try this....
<phanatic> `Matir: I used wvdialconfig and it didnt understand it
<phanatic> is that ok
<Andeh> Lol, how retarded
<erUSUL> wyrmul: no you have to create dirs inside this filesystem and change the permisions of that dirs to be able to access them
<_Lucretia_> webwolf_27: is there an url I can get them, so I can burn them to a CD so I can install without the need for routing a very long network cable out of a window into another window down to the router? no I'm not using a laptop, and no it's not feasible to move the machine. and no I can't run a cable through the house, cos if I could, I would, believe me
<Bodsda> MasterShrek, ;~)
<ikonia> Andeh: what is the problem ?
<erUSUL> !who | wyrmul
<ubotu> wyrmul: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: we need more information that "just won't work." What doesn't work?
<tp__> install_bcm43xx_firmware
<s0u][ight> did it
<tp__> then - modprobe bcm43xx
<mehrab1131> ikonia: hope it will work, its being downloaded
<Andeh> ikonia: I'm on the livecd. I unmount the windows partition, spent ten minutes fine tuning the partitions, click apply, it rescans the disks, which makes ubuntu auto mounts the windows partition, and then GParted can't resize it.
<ikonia> mehrab1131: should do
<tp__> then reboot
<s0u][ight> i can get signals from networks but can't connect
<ikonia> Andeh: just unmount it
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, you can activate the needed repos and download them. What wireless are you trying to get connected anyway
<Andeh> ikonia: I did six times. Ubuntu insists it be mounted!
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: what happens when you try to connect?
<MasterShrek> s0u][ight, http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv extract the files in that to /lib/firmware then do: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<mehrab1131> ikonia: did u work with it before?
<ikonia> Andeh: that doesn't sound right
<Andeh> yup
<ikonia> mehrab1131: I know many people who have installed it via the ubuntu package
<s0u][ight> first the icon changes into like trying to connect but then failes
<tp__> doh...I have to get used to that sudo thing
<_Lucretia_> webwolf_27: i'm on a feisty machine with wireless working, but I need to do a reinstall (from scratch). the card is a wg311t I think
<erUSUL> Andeh: umount the partitions under the feet of gparted (from a terminal)
<MasterShrek> s0u][ight, thats the firmware i always used with my bcm4311, but there may be better out there these days
<tp__> just switched from openSUSE and this sudo thing is wierd
<mehrab1131> ikonia:is it just like using an xampp server?
<{Nathan}> _Lucretia_: is it a wg311v3?
<s0u][ight> hmmm did it work? the firmware?
<Andeh> erUSUL: Never mind, the problem was I was unmounting them from the terminal and from nautilus, it works if I do it from GParted
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, what version of ubuntu do you need them for
<ikonia> mehrab1131 no check out wordpress.org for details of how it all works
<MasterShrek> s0u][ight, always did for me before
<tp__> s0u][ight are you on a HP dv* laptop?
<s0u][ight> no hp G5002ea
<_Lucretia_> {Nathan}: it doesn't really matter which card I have. what matters is that I need the madwifi-ng debs so I can install it without routing a cable around the house
<_Lucretia_> webwolf_27: gutsy
<tp__> same difference basically
<s0u][ight> hmm :(
<{Nathan}> _Lucretia_: ah, okay. I didn't know what the problem was. You can just download them from the repos, packages.ubuntu.org.
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, then madwifi should have been installed by default if the card was detected
<s0u][ight> just trying it since 2 days but the best thing is i can get signals
<MasterShrek> s0u][ight, try the firmware i linked you, my bcm4311 always worked with it
<ConstyXIV> what's the easiest language/toolkit to pick up?
<Smizzit> hi all, I've just excluded my admin account from the log in list, how do i log in to it now?
<_Lucretia_> webwolf_27: I'm on fiesty, I want gutsy so I can install from dvd without a wired connection, get it now?
<s0u][ight> i will give up if i can't do it
<_Lucretia_> {Nathan}: thanks
<{Nathan}> ConstyXIV: one that's modern? I'd say python is really nice and easy.
<s0u][ight> does it work when there is allready a firmware?
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, otherwise the package you need is linux-restricted-modules
<{Nathan}> ConstyXIV: if you want to go oldschool, qbasic.
<_Lucretia_> {Nathan}: url doesn't work
<Bodsda> bazhang, im going now,.,.you get your wish finally,.,;~)
<_Lucretia_> webwolf_27: thanks
<{Nathan}> _Lucretia_: .com, sorry
<tp__> I don't know if this works in ubuntu, but in SUSE install_bcm43xx_firmware automatically gets the firmware
<s0u][ight> should i use ndiswrapper or bcm 43XX?
<Joetheodd> Oh God, not qbasic. :P
<tp__> then a simple modprobe bcm43xx as root installs it
<ikonia> tp__ the firmware should be part of the restricted drivers manager
<s0u][ight> tp__ don't have network connection in ubuntu
<david> what keyboard layout is default on the ubuntu liveCD?
<Bodsda> ybe
<Bodsda> bye
<Smizzit>  hi all, I've just excluded my admin account from the log in list, how do i log in to it now?
<{Nathan}> Joetheodd: I learned qbasic when I was 9 and linux when I was 12. I then moved to FreeBASIC, now I'm learning C.
<ADO_SK> hahahahah
<ADO_SK> gbsys
<{Nathan}> david: qwerty, no dvorak love
<ADO_SK> opkysua
<Joetheodd> {Nathan} I learned VB6 when I was like 12, then I learned Java and C#, and now I'm working on C/C++ too.
<david> I need to know what signs come up pressing shift+ 7,9 and 4 if anyone would be so kind :/
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<s0u][ight> what after installing the firmware?
<ADO_SK> azmjuysui  hjaibn
<ADO_SK> sabnzhuajs
<ADO_SK> aznhsbx
<{Nathan}> Joetheodd: yeah, I did some VB too, and some java, but I hated java :p
<ikonia> ADO_SK: please stop
<david> I had an evil accident with password during install not matching the one now afterwards :/
<tp__> after installing the firmware just type sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<webwolf_27> {Nathan}, you'll be able to do more with C anyway. At least you didn't say visualbasic *puke*
<tp__> s0u][ight, just google wl_apsta.o for the firmware
<webwolf_27> {Nathan}, I wrote too soon
<tp__> you'll have to fwcutter it to get the driver out though
<{Nathan}> webwolf_27: actually, you'd be surprised at what you can do with freebasic. I never learned VB though, just tried it.
<Pici> !offtopic | {Nathan} webwolf_27
<ubotu> {Nathan} webwolf_27: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<s0u][ight> got it allready
<s0u][ight> so i'm off gonna try it
<webwolf_27> sorry Pici
<s0u][ight> first that thing about the fwcutter and firmware
<muramasa> Hm, does anyone know why I can't explore folders on my mounted ntfs drive? I'm dualbooting xp/ubuntu but as soon as I try to enter i.e music folder of my windows partition, file browser closes and opens up in my home directory
<MasterShrek> s0u][ight, the linke i sent you is the firmware already cut out, i posted it online so people could get it easier
<s0u][ight> then sudo modprobe bcm43XX
<phanatic> bye ikonia
<MasterShrek> or cut it yourself
<tp__> s0u][ight try this
<phanatic> ill be back soon friend!!!!
<tp__> click on administration > restricted drivers
<ADO_SK> abhanj  mnja
<ADO_SK> mkal  hma
<tp__> your wlan driver should be in there
<ikonia> ADO_SK: please stop
<s0u][ight> tp__ i know how to do that
<phanatic> bye ikonia
<ADO_SK> hanuaiko
<s0u][ight> i'm off be back if somethings wrong
<Liono> how to do this - one os on the server....has accounts..... users as clients using on diferent machings. ?
<Liono> each user has seperate account and seperate client machine. (making a net cafe)
<s0u][ight> then i'll try ndisswrapper
<tp__> kk, good luck
<phanatic> g
<david> shift + 4,8 and 9 should only be $, & and ( respectively in english right?
<Andeh> OH NO
<Cpudan80> david: 4 = $, 8 = *, 9 = ( on US keyboard
<Pici> david: 8 = *
<crdlb> david: 8 is * (7 is &)
<Andeh> I think GParted screwed up the partitions, but the data should be there since it wasn't doing anything for linger than 2 seconds
<Andeh> longeer
<phanatic> bye ikonia
<phanatic> bye ikonia
<Andeh> longer*
<Pici> phanatic: stop
<maximilion_> Testing
<Lartza_> what are ubuntu firewalls?
<david> oh
<ikonia> Lartza_: iptables is the default ubuntu firewall
<ikonia> Lartza_: it's installed but doesn't start up or get configured by default
<Cpudan80> !firestarter | Lartza_
<ubotu> Lartza_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Andeh> so um, assuming the partition table is screwed up, how could I still recover the data on the hard disk?
<ikonia> Andeh: boot the livecd ,  mount the disk and copy if off
<phanatic> bye ikonia
<Lartza_> is it on by default?
<Lartza_> how can i add allowed port?
<Andeh> ikonia: oh. cool. Um... it says I have 135 GB used... that's very bad, the partition was 100 GB before I resized to 150
<ikonia> Lartza_: it's quite a complex setup
<ikonia> Lartza_: the firewall is %100 open by default
<Lartza_> how can i disable the firewall?
<muramasa> Hm, I just noticed that I cant explore anything, if I dont right-click and choose "Open in a new window", otherwise File browser shuts down and restart in my home folder. Does anyone if this can be worked around?
<Andeh> ikonia: So um, I should just use dd to copy it?
<ikonia> Lartza_: you have to close things
<ikonia> Andeh: why dd ? just boot the livecd and mount it
<ikonia> Lartza_: there is no firewall enabled by default
<hotmonkeyluv> how do I make beryl-manager start up when I start up my computer?
<Andeh> ikonia: oh
<Lartza_> but ubuntu wont let me use some ports
<ikonia> hotmonkeyluv: beryl is dead, what version of ubuntu are you using
<Seveas> hotmonkeyluv, you remove beryl and install compiz-fusion
<ikonia> Lartza_: thats not ubuntu
<Lartza_> or nat
<Lartza_> firewall or nat
<ikonia> Lartza_: thats your router
<Lartza_> !
<hotmonkeyluv> oh...
<Lartza_> you mean my ADSL-modem?
<ikonia> Lartza_: what ever is between you and the internet
<Lartza_> ok
<familyfriendly> hi
<Lartza_> what would be an open prot to use
<ikonia> Lartza_: ???? all ports are open
<Lartza_> i cant use 80-90
<TurtleOfDoom> !hello | familyfriendly
<ubotu> familyfriendly: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lartza_> they are used
<ikonia> Lartza_: there is NO firewall enabled by default
<MasterShrek>    !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<familyfriendly> what should I select in the 7.10 install to override the 7.4 install
<hotmonkeyluv> ikonia, Seveas: I'm using ubuntu 7.04 and I like beryl (more than the built in comiz crap ubuntu came with)
<Andeh> ikonia: PHEW! My files are all still there. How do I fix it?
<Lartza_> and nat wont le me use 1234 or 8000 or 8303
<Lartza_> if its nat
<Seveas> hotmonkeyluv, upgrade to 7.10 for proper effects
<ikonia> Andeh: copy files off, resize disk, copy files on
<familyfriendly> I select the ext3 file system but it gives a error when I click forward
<familyfriendly> I select format
<hotmonkeyluv> Seveas: can't
<familyfriendly> click forward
<Pici> !enter | familyfriendly
<Andeh> ikonia: okay. though we're talking about 100 GB of files here.
<ubotu> familyfriendly: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<profoak> Does anyone have a clue as to why when i try to install GTKPOD and it starts installing, it brings up the ELUA for vmware? i got it once before but couldn;t get it to go anywhere but now its in the way
<pike_> familyfriendly: what error?
<david> does the login screen somehow use a different keyboard layout?
<ikonia> Andeh: ok - so don't copy off and complete the resize at your own risk
<david> this is really evil
<ikonia> david: shojldn't do
<familyfriendly> no root file system is defined
<ikonia> shoujldn't
<ikonia> shouldn't
<hotmonkeyluv> Seveas: there is a bug that causes the window title bars to take up 1/4 of my screen
<iqbala> !thunderbird
<ubotu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<david> very very weird
<_Lucretia_> webwolf_27: is there a way I can grab the debs from fiesty and get the dependencies as well without having to do it by hand?
<eth01> quite.
<pike_> familyfriendly: you have to give it a mount point there should be a dropdown to set it as '/'
<Andeh> ikonia: No, I resized it, how do I get it to show up in gnudge? I deleted the linux partitions as well so i can install in 64 bit, should I just install into the free space and hope grub will find the windows partition?
<Andeh> ikonia: GRUB, not gnudge lol
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, sudo apt-get install
<yoluca> hi all
<_Lucretia_> webwolf_27: what does that do?
<_Lucretia_> oh hang ong
<ikonia> Andeh ahhh I see, well your in a bit of a jam then as the linux partition /boot contains the menu.lst so without it grub won't work
<yoluca> did anyone installed Sun Looking glass Desktop environment ?
<_Lucretia_> webwolf_27: ideally, I'd do an upgrade, but I stupidly created a /boot partition but it's not big enough to do the update
<familyfriendly> how would I go about recovering if I fuck up the install some how
<Pici> !language | familyfriendly
<ubotu> familyfriendly: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<familyfriendly> or editing the boot menu to include vista
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, That istalls that package and all dependancies automagicly
<luca>  /server irc.tuttiliberi.biz
<familyfriendly> sorry
<ikonia> familyfriendly: that language is uncalled for and unwelcome
<familyfriendly> sorry
<Andeh> ikonia: hm. well the only thing left now is the windows partition, and I was planning on reinstalling Ubuntu into 64 bit mode today anyway. So if I just do that, it will find it?
<pike_> familyfriendly: you can just boot again from livecd
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, how big is your /boot?
<_Lucretia_> webwolf_27: yeah, but (how many times?) I'm talking about a fresh install, where the only network adapter I have is wireless!!!!!!
<Andeh> ikonia: (I deleted all the linux partits on purpose, after backing up the home dir of course)
<familyfriendly> what about editing boot menu to include vista because it isnt picking it up like 7.4
<ikonia> Andeh: if you install ubuntu again it will detect the windows partition and should write you a new menu.lst
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, how big is your /boot?
<_Lucretia_> webwolf_27: the /boot is a couple of meg, it was the first time I installed linux on a 64-bit
<_Lucretia_> it was big enough for 32-bit just not for 64
<bieb> unagi: your resolution issue fixed?
<Andeh> ikonia: Okay, thanks! Can you give a plausible explanation for 135 GB being used after resizing the partition, though? It used to be 100 GB total size!
<yoluca> i try to install Sun Looking glass desktop environment and i get the fallow error http://pastebin.ca/900437
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, you could unmount /boot before the install, but becareful
<ikonia> Andeh exteneded partition ? the resize borked so it doesn't know the real size ?
<familyfriendly> meh installing now hope it works fine
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, sorry before the upgrade
<_Lucretia_> yeha
<Andeh> ikonia: Uh... it's NTFS, and it resized it to 150 GB as I wanted, but now it says 135 GB of that is used!
<_Lucretia_> what about merging the partitions? possible?
<leeping> I'm getting the error "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly, can someone help me correct this?
<familyfriendly> anyone know a good website with linux apps put into categories and such
<ikonia> Andeh: probably just ubuntu not knowing the state of the disk
<mehrab1131> I installed wordpress from the respiratory, now how should I use it?
<pike_> leeping: i guess id rerun grub-install
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, Sure, but you can also resize the partition next to /boot and giv /boot more space
<pike_> !fixmbr | leeping
<ubotu> leeping: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pranith> hello, im not able to open any video file using mplayer. even when i open it with totem, the picture is jagged and not clear. But if i log out and log in again, it becomes normal. mplayer in terminal shows that it is not able to find free xvideo port and some other application might be using it. what should i do?
<Andeh> ikonia: I thought so, the files are fine. I'll install it now, thanks
<saik0> How do i install and enable fglrx from the terminal
<Pici> !equivalent | familyfriendly perhaps these
<ubotu> familyfriendly perhaps these: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<leeping> pike_: Thanks :)
<familyfriendly> ty pici
<_Lucretia_> coreutils, dpkg, initramfs-tools, module-init-tools are installed from the dvd, right?
<pranith> hello, im not able to open any video file using mplayer. even when i open it with totem, the picture is jagged and not clear. But if i log out and log in again, it becomes normal. mplayer in terminal shows that it is not able to find free xvideo port and some other application might be using it. what should i do?
<tschona> hi, i can't activate my wlan on my lg r500 laptop, i tried new drivers, new kernel but the wlan led is still off, i have a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<mogli4fun> join tai07b1
<mogli4fun> #tai07b1
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, those are usually on any distro by default. coreutils (if I'm not mistaken) MUST be there
<mehrab1131> I've installed wordpress from respiratories, now how should I use it?
<_Lucretia_> webwolf_27: thought so
<hotmonkeyluv> Seveas: I can't find Compiz-Fusion in the repos, do I have to do a compile/install?
<Andeh> oh, one more question while I'm here: I'm reinstalling ubuntu now, but in my old install, the login screen resolution would be fine, as when I logged in, it would go down to just one lower setting, and I could turn it back up, but it reset to the lower one each time
<Seveas> hotmonkeyluv, no, you need to upgrade to 7.10
<hotmonkeyluv> Seveas: I do find compiz, and compiz-extras
<_Lucretia_> webwolf_27: any thoughts on how I can get the required debs easily (including dependencies) using apt (for gutsy) from feisty?
<_Lucretia_> webwolf_27: so I can burn a cd with em on
<mehrab1131> any help?
<hotmonkeyluv> Seveas: is it simple/possible/easy to downgrade back to 7.04 if the upgrade mucks up?
<mogli4fun> hi, how can i join a channel?
<Seveas> hotmonkeyluv, no/no/no
<hotmonkeyluv> crap
<Seveas> mogli4fun, type this: /join #channelname
<mogli4fun> thx
<familyfriendly> lets just hope both our installs dont screw up :)
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, not right off hand, but I'm thinking
<Andeh> familyfriendly: How encouraging :D
<pike_> mogli4fun: /join #channel
<ttt--> hi, what is the package called which makes switching desks look like rotating a cube?
<Seveas> ttt--, compiz, it's installed by default
<Seveas> ttt--, system -> preferences -> appeareance -> desktop effects
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, an upgrade would be easier, but you'd have to do something about /boot
<ttt--> ok thanks
<mehrab1131> ikonia: Ive installed wordpress, but now how should I start with it?
<chiwawa_42> I'm looking for any tip about netbooting the live cd. I'm not talking about the standard netinstall, I want to load vmlinuz, initrd.gz AND filesystem.squashfs via tftp. Can anyone tell me how to do that ?
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, 150MB should be enough
<nathan64> nickrud: you here?
<ikonia> !wordpress > ikonia
<familyfriendly> 59% done fingers crossed
<chiwawa_42> May the live system get the squashfs image form anything else than a cd-rom (tftp, nfs, http)
<chiwawa_42> ?
<Seveas> chiwawa_42, you have to modify the initramfs scripts to grab filesystem.squashfs via tftp
<ikonia> mehrab1131: you have to browse to where it was installed on your localhost via a browser and follow the install guide
<Andeh> when I enter the mount points in the installer do I need a trailing slash?
<Seveas> chiwawa_42, it's not impossible but you need to know what you're doing and it's way beyond what this channel can help you with :)
<mehrab1131> ikonia: Ive asked others but no answer
<ikonia> mehrab1131: you have to browse to where it was installed on your localhost via a browser and follow the install guide
<Seveas> Andeh, you don't need them but they won't break things
<ttt--> Seveas: there is on desktop effects in that menu :/
<Seveas> ttt--, that'll do
<muramasa> Anyone know what could be wrong when every directory I click makes file browser crash and restart in my home folder? Getting quite annoyed by rightclicking -> open in a new window :(
<chiwawa_42> Seveas: thanks, that' what I was guessing about
<Seveas> ttt--, the meny says 'Appearance'. The appearance applet has a 'desktop effects' tab
<chiwawa_42> let's find out what to edit there...
<_Lucretia_> webwolf_27: this is the right package for x86_64 right? linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<Andeh> um... if I import accounts, does it copy over all my files?
<nickrud> nathan64: I'm here, but pretty busy at work right this minute
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, just a sec, I'll check
<ttt--> Seveas: mine doesnt seem to have one
<Seveas> chiwawa_42, dpkg -L initramfs-tools, you'll need to edit the main startup script to support grabbing-squashfs-over-tftp (it might be possible in an initramfs hook even, but I'm not sure)
<_Lucretia_> webwolf_27: I'm surprised it's not called linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-x86_64, like the i386 version is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-i386
<Seveas> ttt--, which version of ubuntu?
<nathan64> nickrud: I just wanted to tell you that i got my ubuntu working. updating the kernel wasnt the only thing i had to do, I also had to flash my bios to the most recent version
<ttt--> Linux version 2.6.22-14-generic (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2)) #1 SMP Fri Feb 1 04:59:50 UTC 2008
<ttt--> Linux version 2.6.22-14-generic (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2)) #1 SMP Fri Feb 1 04:59:50 UTC 2008
<maximilion_> Hm, any way I can make a startup script for XChat?
<bieb> unagi: you get the resolution problem fixed?
<nickrud> nathan64: there's always something :) Glad you got it set up
<ttt--> it's got a visual effects tab
<chiwawa_42> Seveas: I have no ubuntu system running yet, therefore was thinking of manual edit, like a gzcat initramfs.gz | cp, and so on
<unagi> no
<AlexQ> So, after doing that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerTravelmate6292 , I have out-box sound, but at TravelMate 5710 ;D. Thx :).
<unagi> i swear to god if i have to reinstall ubuntu just to fix my resolution, im done with linux
<magnetron> hi! how do i encode to AAC with the Ubuntu version of ffmpeg?
<nathan64> nickrud: I had to do some research, found out my dell has had problems with linux for a longgg time
<{Nathan}> unagi: you don't
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, I think generic is installed by default now. Can you send me the result of uname -r on then 64 bit machine
<Seveas> chiwawa_42, that's much harder than installing ubuntu, tweaking the initramfs scripts and building a custom initramfs. Your choice though :)
<unagi> nothing else has seemed to work {Nathan}
<bieb> unagi are the nvidia restricted drivers showing as installed?
<unagi> yes and running
<{Nathan}> unagi: are you sure you have the right drivers?
<unagi> and nvidia-settings runs
<unagi> ......i guess
<chiwawa_42> Seveas: the netinstall is broken and I have no blank CD left.. and some time to waste :p
<bieb> and nvidia settings didnt fix it?
<{Nathan}> unagi: what happens when you change your resolution in nvidia-settings
<Seveas> chiwawa_42, :D
<unagi> i imagine it will change to whatever i select, but 1440 x 900 isnt listed
<Seveas> ttt--, ah, it's called 'Visual effects', not 'desktop effects' :)
<Andeh> Hi. I have 4 GB of ram, and I'm running the x64 livecd. Should it show up as 2.9?
<_Lucretia_> webwolf_27: 2.6.20-16-generic
<bieb> which model do you have again?
<Seveas> _Lucretia_, that's feisty -- kernel naming scheme changed in gutsy
<unagi> sv6000t
<_Lucretia_> Seveas: yeah, but i don't have gutsy installed
<unagi> dv6000t
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, then you need the generic
<pranith> hello, im not able to open any video file using mplayer. even when i open it with totem, the picture is jagged and not clear. But if i log out and log in again, it becomes normal. mplayer in terminal shows that it is not able to find free xvideo port and some other application might be using it. what should i do?
<chiwawa_42> Seveas: do you know about any exhaustive doc about avaible hooks in the livecd' initramfs ?
<Seveas> chiwawa_42, the sourcecode.
<ttt--> Seveas: how do i make the cube rotate?
<_Lucretia_> webwolf_27: see my comment to Seveas to see if that makes a difference
<Andeh> ttt--: Press the middle mouse button on the desktop.
<Seveas> ttt--, install compizconfig-settings-manager, that gives you an 'Advanced' button on that tab for maximum tweaking
<chiwawa_42> Seveas: got it... It may be long and painfull
<ttt--> oh thanks
<magnetron> Andeh: when you run ubuntu is run from the LiveCD, it will store a copy of ubuntu in RAM. when you run Ubuntu from your harddisk, this is not necessary.
<Andeh> I have 4 GB ram. Why does it only show up as 3GB in the BIOS?
<bieb> unagi look on the bottom sticker, there may be an additional model number dv6010 or something
<Seveas> _Lucretia_, on feisty you don't want the 2.6.22 kernels anyway
<unagi> its dv6000
<webwolf_27> _Lucretia_, in order to use linux-restricted-mudules-<version> you need linux-image-<version> installed
<Seveas> Andeh, either your bios supports no more or has some compatibility flags set that hide the 4th gb
<_Lucretia_> Seveas: I'm trying to get enough packages ready for an upgrade to gutsy, but i need the wireless drivers so i can actually get online
<magnetron> Andeh: the slot you put the memory in may affect your results.
<bieb> ok.. I was curious because mine says dv9000  then in another spot on the sticker it says dv9620us
<_Lucretia_> webwolf_27: yeah, i know that
<Andeh> magnetron: I have 4 slots, each filled with a 1 GB card.
<_Lucretia_> is anyone actually reading what I'm typing here?
<Seveas> _Lucretia_, apt-get -d dist-upgrade -- that'll download all packages without installing them
<Jarrow> howdy
<webwolf_27> so time to put the kids to bed. Sorry if I wasn't much help
<magnetron> Andeh: not all the same speed? DDR type?
<Andeh> magnetron: All identical. DDR2
<Jarrow> i am curious, why when i drag my windows is it choppy, like it's tearing?
<magnetron> Andeh: you may have damaged it. run memtest from the grub menu.
<chiwawa_42> Seveas: do you know if the live ernel has nfs_root enable ?
<_Lucretia_> Seveas: nah, didn't do anything
<Seveas> chiwawa_42, it has not
<Andeh> magnetron: Okay, I will. I'm installing ubuntu right now actually.
<Seveas> _Lucretia_, you need to point your /etc/apt/sources.list to gutsy first :)
<chiwawa_42> was just wondering :D
<familyfriendly> what is gutsy
<Andeh> oh. The Ubuntu installer said it needed to unmount the /migrationassistant or something, so I told it to go back and try again, and now it's gone. The installer is gone.
<Pirate_Hunter> familyfriendly: google is your friend :D
<roccity> gutsy is the new version of ubuntu
<boris_> hi
<_Lucretia_> Seveas: do I add to the sources.list or change the lines from feisty to gutsy?
<Pici> !gutsy | familyfriendly
<ubotu> familyfriendly: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<familyfriendly> oh i got it then
<Seveas> _Lucretia_, the latter
<familyfriendly> well its installing
<boris_> ive got a problem, Savage : Battle for Newerth randomly crashes. My screen turns black, but sound continues. Monitor reports no signal received, but computer is still running. I have to choice but to forcefuly restart computer. I got Ubuntu Ultimate 1.6 and am using Radeon driver. Please help me.
<boris_> no choice*
<^^bruxo> oi
<_Lucretia_> Seveas: where do they get downloaded to?
<Andeh> The ubuntu installer finished copying files, then gave me an error unmounting some /migrationassistant, and now it dissapeared. How do i get it to come back and finish installing grub etc?
<Seveas> _Lucretia_, /var/cache/apt/archives
<Andeh> okay, seriously. The installer is gone!
<familyfriendly> 94% hope it detects vista
<littlepinkdot> Does Win2000/Xp/Vista replace the MBR? If I have Linux on my hardrive, will either/all/neither of the three replace the MBR?
<Andeh> It didn't ask me to reboot or anything, it just disappeared
<Seveas> littlepinkdot, they all will
<Andeh> :/
<Seveas> !grub | littlepinkdot, this is useful
<Pici> Andeh: Try your ctrl-alt-f1-f9 keys
<ubotu> littlepinkdot, this is useful: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<littlepinkdot> Thanks, trying to prove that to my teacher...he says it 2000/xp doesnt.
<_Lucretia_> Seveas: still nothing downloaded
<boris_> ive got a problem, Savage : Battle for Newerth randomly crashes. My screen turns black, but sound continues. Monitor reports no signal received, but computer is still running. I have no choice but to forcefuly restart computer. I got Ubuntu Ultimate 1.6 and am using Radeon driver. Please help me.
<Seveas> _Lucretia_, pastebin your sources.list and the complete output of apt-get
<ikonia> boris_: ubuntu ultimate is not an ubuntu product and not supported here
<Andeh> Pici:  nothing in them
<Pici> !derivatives > boris_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Andeh> my home directory is pretty empty...
<liran> hey all
<boris_> sorry then
<liran> i just finished to install mysql 6 alpha from source
<liran> but i cant start mysql server
<_Lucretia_> Seveas: sources.list http://phpfi.com/296080
<liran> and i cant see why
<Andeh> Pici: Should I just reboot and see if it works?
<liran> anyone can help ?
<liran> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<liran> this is the error i get
<ikonia> liran: thats nothing to do with ubuntu - you've built your own source product from an alpha product
<Seveas> liran, ask mysql for support, we don't support alpha software installed from source
<_Lucretia_> Seveas: output http://phpfi.com/296081
<ikonia> liran: the socket file is created through an init script.
<subtle> hey, is there a command line ftp tool that lets me recursive chmod?
<subtle> the standard ftp tool cant do it.
<boris_> ikonia: is there any ubuntu "derivate" that includes more software (like fedora respins) and is supported ?
<ikonia> boris_: everyting on ubuntuultimate is available on ubuntu
<boris_> ikonia: i know, but i need a ready to go system
<Seveas> _Lucretia_, one thing unrelated to this: you're missing the -updates repo for universe and multiverse
<ikonia> boris_: ubuntu is ready to go
<boris_> i dont have time for updating and installing
<marshall> can anybody suggest a good note taking application? I want something that is convenient for taking notes in-class
<ikonia> boris_: then thats not ubuntu's problem
<zackyramone> Hello. I have a problem with an ntfs partition, when i delete files from nautilus no space is freed
<boris_> ikonia: ok ok, just asking
<Jack_Sparrow> boris_: but you do have time to go to someone else to try and fix it?
<ikonia> boris_: no problem
<Seveas> _Lucretia_, anyway, I think I forgot to tell you to do apt-get update before doing apt-get -d dist-upgrade :)
<boris_> Jack_Sparrow: what ?
<magnetron> hi! how do i encode videos with AAC audio?
<FSHero> Hi everyone: I have been using KMail up until now, but I want to use Thunderbird also. I would like them both to share the same address book. Is this possible/
<lgc> marshall, with kdissert you can make mindmaps.
<kawazu> Does any one know how to make my left monitor ( yes im using two) the left monitor, ubuntu now thinks its on my right side but i want to be able to drag my mouse to it from my right monitor to the left side of it and over to the left monitor
<FSHero> I was thinking of making a soft link to the KMail address book, in Thunderbird's directory. Would that work?
<marshall> lgc: ill check it out. it would be nice to find a good gtk/gnome app
<_Lucretia_> Seveas: which repos?
<boris_> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<lgc> marshall, you don't have to install the whole KDE to have access to KDE apps.
<fiXXXerMet> Anyone have experience with Ubuntu 7.10 and a Dell PowerEdge 2950 server?
<zackyramone> Hello. I have a problem with an ntfs partition, when i delete files from nautilus no space is freed
<marshall> lgc: i know
<magnetron> zackyramone: empty the trashbin.
<zackyramone> the problem is that the files are not going in the trash bin
<lgc> marshall, I just found out there's some vym app you can also use. Do 'apt-cache show vym'.
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone: Files you delete as root go into a different place
<marshall> lgc: ok
<MasterShrek> fiXXXerMet, youd be better off asking a specific question than if someone has experience with a particular machine
<mzanfardino> can someone direct me to a site that covers how to configure the frequency of fschk at boot?
<nano_> is Flash fixed yet?
<Zombine> Anyone know where I can find drivers for an Intel 945GM Accelerator?
<wolfman2323> HI.. whe could i find video tutorials for ubuntu
<wolfman2323> thanks
<Zombine> !intel | Zombine
<Zombine> !driver | Zombine
<Zombine> !drivers | Zombine
<Jack_Sparrow> mzanfardino: I have that in my notes.. one sec
<MasterShrek> Zombine, afaik you shouldnt have to go looking for drivers for that
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow, im not deleting as root and the files are disappearing..i dont know what to do and the partition is full when it should have atleast 4gb free
<mzanfardino> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<d7> woooo ubuntu
 * mzanfardino waiting
<fiXXXerMet> I am trying to install 7.10 on a Dell PowerEdge 2950.  The 2950 has a Perf 5/i Raid controller, though I've deleted all of the virtual disks, so that I can use software raid.  Problem is that the ubuntu setup does not detect any disks.
<MasterShrek> Zombine, checked the restricted drivers manager?
<Zombine> hrm...  Apparently I need to update to do anything neat in Wine
<Zombine> Will do.  Thanks
<lgc> marshall, and planfacile generates a document from a mindmap. 'apt-cache search mind | grep map'.
<Jack_Sparrow> mzanfardino:  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override
<ubd> how can i add myself to the sudoers file
<Zombine> Do you know the console command to bring it up? (Not using GNOME or KDE atm)
<elrond_> server irc.tuttiliberi.biz
<PriceChild> ubd, you don't
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone: look for a .trash-user on the ntfs
<PriceChild> ubd, add yourself to the admin group
<elrond_> server irc.tuttiliberi.biz
<wolfman2323> hi.. is there anyone who knows a site that i could download.. ubuntu video tutorials?
<Zombine> ubd: IF you need to, you can run "sudo visudo" or something like that
<Pici> elrond_: stop. /server irc.whatever.com
<Jarr0w> Does anyone know why there is Tearing/choppiness when I frag my windows, the transition is not smooth?
<Zombine> then add your name and like "ALL (ALL)"
<MasterShrek> Zombine, sudo apt-get install 915resolution    (appears to have support for 945G)
<mzanfardino> fiXXXerMet: if you are relying on the BIOS to provide you with raid a'la SATA BIOS forget it.
<MasterShrek> Zombine, aptitude    is a cli frontend to apt
<ubd> You must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh"
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow, where can i find that?
<Zombine> MasterShrek Have already.  But just trying to run DX9 apps on Wine
<samuelsov> #koumbit
<MasterShrek> Zombine, interesting, not really sure, i woudl ask in #winehq
<fiXXXerMet> mzanfardino: What do you mean?  I don't want the BIOS doing any raid - I just want to be able to access the physical disks so that I can software raid them.
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone: Let me try to catch up..  files you deleted off the ntfs correct?
<ptn107> what's a good wysiwyg web page editor
<MasterShrek> fiXXXerMet, soudns like your hard driver controller(s) are not being recognized
<fiXXXerMet> Aye
<xmb> Hello. When I ssh into my ubuntu box and open vim, for some reason tab doesn't work to autocomplete filenames and such. It just outputs ^I instead. Anyone got a clue on why this is happening?
<Andeh> how do I install grub to MBR and tell it to auto recognize windows without installing ubuntu? i'm on livecd now
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: yes, i deleted them through nautilus not through the terminal
<MasterShrek> xmb, tab completion isnt available in vim afaik
<Jarr0w> Does anyone know why there is Tearing/choppiness when I drag my windows, the transition is not smooth? it almost looks like a Vsync issue?
<fiXXXerMet> MasterShrek: It user a perc 5/i controller
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone: and they were on the ntfs partition correct
<xmb> MasterShrek: That would explain it. -.- Thanks.
<MasterShrek> fiXXXerMet, not totally sure what hardware is supported and what isnt, i would google it
<maximilion_> testing
<MasterShrek> Jarr0w, do you have drivers installed for you gfx card?
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Jarr0w> i am running at native res on my LCD using the proprietary Nvidia drivers
<aliquando> good evening
<FSHero> Don't worry everyone, I think my Thunderbird <-> KMail problem can be solved by http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=606758
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone: Use nautilus, browser to the ntfs drive use ctrl-h to show hidden and look for a .Trash folder
<Andeh> how do i install grub to the mbr?
<Crusader_Tech> well the guys in #vbox got me running windows inside Ubuntu.  Inching ever closer to migrating to Ubuntu.
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: ah ok thank you very much you saved my day :D
<Guerra> Andeh, which OS's are you multibooting?
<MasterShrek> zackyramone, if you want something to be deleted totally, and not moved to a trash bin or whatever, hold shift when you hit delete
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<_elemental> will ekiga allow you to connect to windows users using netmeeting?
<magnetron> hi! how do i encode video files with AAC audio?
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone: Welcome to Ubuntu
<MasterShrek> !multimedia | magnetron
<Andeh> Guerra: Windows. I fckd everything up
<ubotu> magnetron: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<l0v34ack_> hello
<phiqtion> UBUNTU ROCKS, WOOOOOOOOO
<zackyramone> MasterShrek: thanks for the help
<CreativeEmbassy> any recommendations on screen savers that work with dual monitors?
<solexious> [Q] I want to swap my home server to linux so want to ask questions about moving over. I use DeamonTools to mount iso's and share them over a network, i know how to use samba but can i use a mounting function?
<MasterShrek> hello l0v34ack_
<CreativeEmbassy> phiqton: WOO!
<zackyramone> good bye
<Crusader_Tech> Does anyone have thoughts on running ubuntu 32bit vs 64 bit, as long as my hardware works in 64bit?
<Guerra> Andeh: You gonna do fresh installs?
<_elemental> will ekiga allow you to connect to windows users using netmeeting?
<Andeh> Guerra: Now, at the very least I need windows to work. I have 2 years experience with ubuntu but it went wrong this time
<pike_> solexious: mount -o loop file.iso /media/somedir
<magnetron> MasterShrek: those links say nothing about encoding video.
<auli> Hi! for Ubuntu 6.06 (LTS), are newer versions of common packages available?
<Andeh> Guerra: All I need is for GRUB to work. How do I install just GRUB?
<Guerra> Andeh: Are you repairing the MBR or gonna fresh install?
<Guerra> Okay
<MasterShrek> Crusader_Tech, hardware is not the issue on 64 bit linux machines, the main problem is flash and java, although they are really pretty good these days i afaik
<Jack_Sparrow> Andeh: fixmbr will get you working windows
<Guerra> do any of your OS's boot up?
<mad> Hi, I am using synaptic/apt-get and with some odd happenings have two packages in limbo that I can seem to remove and cant deselect for removal
<Andeh> Jack_Sparrow: bash: fixmbr: command not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub | Andeh
<ubotu> Andeh: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_elemental> mad , sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --purge
<mad> _elemental: thx
<Guerra> Andeh: Download and burn the GRUB boot disk and install it. It should fix things.
<Jack_Sparrow> Andeh: that is a windows boot disk command
<LimCore> how to see changelog for package foo ?
<MasterShrek> magnetron, not sure exactly, there are a few video editing programs out there, but im not really sure what theyre called, sorry for the bad factoid, i figured it would get you started at least
<solexious> pike_ : Thank you, is there some way to share that over samba after mounting?
<Andeh> Jack_Sparrow: Ugh. How do I even get IN windows?
<auli> I'll try again, the channel is very busy! ** for Ubuntu 6.06 (LTS), are newer versions of common packages available? **
<tritium> LimCore: see /usr/share/doc/foo/changelog.Debian.gz
<puffandstuff> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Andeh: fdisk /mbr  is a different windows
<puffandstuff> please if someone can help me
<Jack_Sparrow> Andeh: Please read carefully.. Windowd BOOT disk
<mzanfardino> Jack_Sparrow: thanks I will give that a try
<Guerra> Andeh: What kind of hard drive, IDE, SATA? Which version of Windows? Is it just Ubuntu and Windows? Are they both installed on the same hard drive?
<MasterShrek> Andeh, put a windows install disk in your drive, boot it like you were going to install windows, but enter the recovery console when prompted to, when you get to a command line type: fixmbr
<LimCore> tritium: wtf
<Jack_Sparrow> Andeh: See also /msg ubotu grub
<bebraw> does anyone know how to play dss files (a bit like wav but proprietary format (olympus)) on ubuntu?
<LimCore> tritium: ah... ok thanks
<LimCore> tritium: but how to see it *before* downloading
<LimCore> or rather, before installing
<magnetron> MasterShrek: i am trying to encode mpeg-4 files with ffmpeg, but somehow ubuntu removed the AAC support in it. so now i cannot convert videos to watch with my smartphone.
<puffandstuff> i'm using some kde application on ubuntu (kpovmodeler for exemple), ALL kde application on my ubuntu freeze and have a lot of refresh problems
<Guerra> Andeh: Fixmbr will fix WIndows to boot, but you won't be able to boot into Ubuntu.
<david> hah..
<Jarr0w> it must be a Vsync issue,
<david> loginscreen DOES have a different keyboard layout than system
<MasterShrek> magnetron, sudo apt-get install faac     maybe help you?
<Jarr0w> i am at 59hZ
<linduxed> ive got ubuntu on my laptop, and if im using it for "normal" tasks and dont use it as a server (this all with the assumption that i'm not a moron), is there any need for installing stuff like firestarter or is iptables enough?
<puffandstuff> i cant even run kate kdiff3 (just for test), kdevelop also .. well all kde app freeze
<david> evil
<thrope> hi - i have a problem with screen on ubuntu. In ssh everything works fine, but when I start screen my terminal settings are messed up (backspace doesn't work, but ^H erases) and I don't know how to remap it. Where does screen get it's terminal settings and how can I make it work the same as a normal ssh login?
<tritium> LimCore: look at the apt-listchanges package
<Guerra> linduxed: Not really.
<samsonite> hi can anyone help...i'm new to ubuntu and i'm trying to repackage my kernal to get bthe touch screen working on my tablet aftewr i got fed up with windows?
<david> no wonder the passwords didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> linduxed: std iptables are enough
<_elemental> is there anyway for me on linux to connect to a windows netmeeting session?
<Andeh> Guerra: Up until 15 minutes ago I had Windows XP and Ubuntu, then I wanted to make the WinXP partition a bit bigger and reinstall Ubuntu as 64 bit, but everything messed up and now I have the working resized windows partition except grub gives error 17 on bootup. Ubuntu installer died 99% of the way through, leaving me with the old broken GRUB.
<david> atleast it's the only conclusion I can come up with
<magnetron> MasterShrek: tried it, didn't help. ffmpeg says aac is a "unsupported format" even when the man page says ffmpeg supports aac
<linduxed> Guerra: Jack_Sparrow: thats what i thought, thanks
<projektdotnet> ok i'm having a sound issue on my Inspiron 1420
<Guerra> Andeh: Okay. Do the fixmbr thing with a windows boot disk. You'll be able to boot into XP. Then just reinstall Ubuntu and install the GRUB.
<solexious> [Q] Is there a list of linux programs equizelent to windows ones to help me move over?
<MasterShrek> magnetron, if i remember correctly, ffmpeg has to be compiled with aac support, apparently the ubuntu package of it wasnt compiled in such a fashion
<Guerra> Andeh: You have to do fixmbr in the DOS command line.
<Andeh> Guerra: That's great, Where do I get a windows boot disk?
<Guerra> Whoa. That's so cool. My laptop just slowly faded when I wasn't using it. Sexxxy.
<samsonite> wtf this chat room is frantic..
<magnetron> MasterShrek: that sux. should i contact the package maintainer?
<Guerra> Andeh: Use your XP cd.
<MasterShrek> magnetron, have you added the medibuntu repositories? its possible the ffmpeg package in there has aac support
<redmonkey> www.bootdisk.com
<chaosrl> would it create any problems if i uninstalled preinstalled programs in ubuntu? for example, since i use thunderbird, can i just remove evolution without any consequences?
<auli> can someone point me to what LTS (Long Term Support) exactly means??!
<Andeh> Guerra: I know. I don't have it. Any other options?
<magnetron> MasterShrek: nice idea. thx, i'll try it
<ompaul> !wtf | samsonite
<ubotu> samsonite: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tritium> auli: 3 years of support on the desktop, 5 years on teh server
<Guerra> Andeh: redmonkey posted a link. Try that.
<tritium> the8
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu | magnetron
<ubotu> magnetron: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<projektdotnet> my sound will stop responding at random and I have to restart X to get it back, any ideas? It gets real annoying to re-start all my running programs every time my sound starts working
<auli> tritium: what does support mean.. will packages of new version of say firefox be available?
<samsonite> ok ok but its all abit much i just want some help
<Andeh> Guerra: Tried it. Link works! Which one do I need?
<Guerra> projektdotnet: Which sound card?
<chaosrl> auli, versions without LTS are only supported before the next one comes out
<projektdotnet> guerra: hold on lemmie grab lspci output
<ompaul> !ask | samsonite (do it all in one line and sit back)
<ubotu> samsonite (do it all in one line and sit back): Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Guerra> Andeh: Any of them that will boot into DOS.
<tritium> auli: it means security and major bug fixes.  Not necessarily newer versions...
<auli> tritium: thanks
<solexious> [Q] Is there a list of linux programs equizelent to windows ones to help me move over?
<samsonite> ok
<samsonite> so
<Jack_Sparrow> samsonite: I understand you want ubuntu on your tablet...  but I have not seen many people get those functioning correctly
<tritium> !repeat | auli
<ubotu> auli: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<projektdotnet> guerra:  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<yoluca> i try to install Sun Looking glass desktop environment and i get the fallow error http://pastebin.ca/900437
<Guerra> projektdotnet: Have you installed the linux driver for it? Is it a laptop or desktop?
<Andeh> Guerra: I'm pretty sure ubuntu installs GRUB automatically at the end of the install, so isn't there a command to do it?
<MasterShrek> !hda | projektdotnet
<bebraw> solexious, is there something specific you are looking for?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Guerra> Andeh: Not really. You just have to configure the GRUB.
<MasterShrek> Guerra, doubltful hell have to install a driver for it
<auli> is using 7.10 on a machine with 256 MB ram advisable? (got it) would anybody suggest using 6.06 instead? the purpose is office work only
<Andeh> Guerra: How would I do that?
<solexious> bebraw: got a bit of a list, didnt want to spam it all
<Jack_Sparrow> Andeh: If you read the link I gave you eralier it tells how to reinstall just the grub and mbr
<MasterShrek> !hdaintel | projektdotnet
<ubotu> projektdotnet: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<projektdotnet> guerra: yes it has been working just fine for the past few months but randomly stops responding to any sound programs
<Guerra> Andeh: I love the GRUB. It is yummy. It gives you the options to configure it usually. Sometimes it just autodetects. XP is pretty good at being detected. VISTA is a pain.
<samsonite> i have ubuntu functioning up to a point on my LG C1 express duo... i just dont understand the ubuntuforums terminal window prompts
<david> the grub didn't like XFS :P
<ompaul> auli, I would suggest that another 256megs of ram would make it much more functional, and I would use 7.10 on that
<Guerra> Andeh: You know how horrible it was setting up triple boot for Ubuntu, XP and Vista? God...
<Andeh> lol
<david> then again, question would be why you'd try it with XFS :)
<Guerra> It was the most insane procedure, ever.
<auli> ompaul: my situation is such that i can not procure more RAM... these are for many lab PCs
<bebraw> solexious, if you google using phrase windows linux equivalent you get some
<Guerra> it was like, install vista, install ubuntu, install XP, reinstall ubuntu.
<Guerra> Piece of garbage vista. only use it for Crysis.
<bebraw> solexious, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software seems ok to me
<david> auli: vm swappiness 100? then just go through the services usage
<Andeh> Jack_Sparrow: So you're saying I either need to download the 600 MB alternate install CD, or a grub boot disk? I mean I'm on the liveCD right now, can't I do it from here?!
<Guerra> projektdotnet: Hmmm...
<auli> ompaul: I've heard that 7.10 is a (tad bit) slow :) .. the machines presently have FC2
<samsonite> i've even gone to root user. now i'm lost
<Guerra> Andeh: Sure you can.
<MasterShrek> partition it correctly before installing any of the three, and you should be able to just install one after another (ubuntu last of course)
<Jack_Sparrow> Andeh: I am saying read the link on grub
<kahrytan> auli->  then try xubuntu
<Andeh> Never mind lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Andeh: I NEVER said anything about the alt cd
<ompaul> auli, then what I would do is this, install the full o/s on it, and turn off X and give one box the job of being a server and have it serve out "xdmcp"; on the client end you script up "X :0 -query serverName" this will allow you beef up a couple of the boxes so they act as servers
<auli> kahrytan: we will mostly have people less familiar with linux working on them
<Guerra> MasterShrek: I wish. Trust me it wasn't that easy. The problem is that VISTA won't boot if it detects another OS. Which is quite tricky
<projektdotnet> guerra: it works fine it just randomly doesn't respond to sound requests anymore and to fix it I have to restart (ctrl+alt+backspace) to get it to respond again
<KaiForce> I use a laptop with an external monitor.  Some apps (ie. Firefox) maximize to the laptop screen size - any way to fix that?
<Andeh> Jack_Sparrow: The link does. Never mind. What does this mean? Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<Guerra> sometimes vista will auto delete GRUB and do a fixmbr by it's own.
<Guerra> hate vista.
<kahrytan> auli->  So. Xubuntu uses xfce instead of genome.
<Andeh> It does, I mounted it two seconds ago
<Guerra> Andeh: That happened to me. I have a forum post about it somewhere. THAT exact error. One sec lemme find it
<auli> kahrytan: i'll do that one machine and get some feedback from users
<MasterShrek> kahrytan, yes, but its gnome not genome :)
<kahrytan> MasterShrek->  doh
<quaal> does anyone know how to use umask? i set it to 002, to allow new created files/folders to have 775 permissions. ufnortunately the new files it is creating are still coming out as 755
<auli> ompaul: that makes sense but requires a lot of effort? we don't have a machine that can handle jobs from say 5 machines..
<quaal> magically, umask has somehow set itself back to 022
<kahrytan> auli->  or  try all 3 live cds and find out which runs best
<tRSS> how do ubuntu kernel sources, because one my applications is failing to compile, because it can't find the linux sources?
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tRSS> *how do I get ubuntu kernel....
<MasterShrek> tRSS, chances are you need headers, not sources
<solexious> bebraw: Thank you
<root____2> hey
<kahrytan> MasterShrek->  did you know cx18 beta drivers for ivtv is out?
<sulle> When i try to play a song in xmms i get this "Please check that: your soundcard is configured properly. You have the correct output plugin selected. No other programs is blocking the soundcard".
<MasterShrek> kahrytan, not a clue, no idea what that is lol
<tRSS> MasterShrek: I am getting this error: netfilter.h:8:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<magnetron> MasterShrek: adding the medibuntu repo upgraded ffmpeg to a version that supports mpeg4. thank you! I'm glad there are no software patents in Europe.
<kahrytan> MasterShrek->  HVR-1600 tv tuner cards
<MasterShrek> tRSS, you need headers, im sure of it
<tRSS> how do i get just headers?
<vipaca> Hi all!
<MasterShrek> magnetron, cheers :)
<projektdotnet> MasterShrek: i'll try that after my torrent is done, thx :D
<Jack_Sparrow> tRSS: Did you look at the link ubotu gave
<root____2> I have a question: I created a new user account at my system, but the user is not seeing any colors (in the directory structue (when executing ls)) and also tab does not work to autocomplete file/directory names. Is there anyone who knows what the problem is?
<samsonite> i'm really sorry, i feel completely inept compared to all  you guys, i just need some help....windows has bothered be long enough...i joined linux to change the mould...please help me if you can
<Jack_Sparrow> tRSS: HAve you installed build essentials?
<vipaca> I've just installed Ubunut on a SunFire v210 and I has a couple of questions does anyone have any experience with ubunutu on sparc?
<_elemental> tRSS , sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<MasterShrek> tRSS, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.22-14
<MasterShrek> tRSS, use _elemental 's command
 * MasterShrek is out
<MasterShrek> laterz
<_elemental> ^^
<Bodsda> is divx available for ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> !multimedia | Bodsda
<ubotu> Bodsda: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<saik0> is there a way to force nautilus to perserve timestamps when copying?
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu | Bodsda
<vipaca> I didn't get a resound yes there
<ubotu> Bodsda: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kahrytan> Bodsda->  of course. and it's xvid cousin
<vipaca> but I gues I should just shutup and ask my question
<Bodsda> MasterShrek, that wasnt wot i asked
<Guerra> andeh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603987
<boogz> what video player do most of you use?  mplayer?
<kahrytan> Bodsda->  It's easy... Install ubuntu restricted in add/remove programs
<Andeh> Guerra: YAY
<magnetron> boogz: totem.
<Guerra> I hope it helps
<Guerra> If not
<Guerra> search for error 21 in that forum
<Bodsda> kahrytan, cheers, its not in my repo's i have non-free restricted and medi/uni
<MasterShrek> Bodsda, yes, follow those links to find out how
<Guerra> its somewhere
<boogz> hmmm...how do I register?  ubuntu site?
<MasterShrek> Bodsda, its not called divx
<Bodsda> then its not divx
<dong> I have a question: I created a new user account at my system, but the user is not seeing any colors (in the directory structue (when executing ls)) and also tab does not work to autocomplete file/directory names. Is there anyone who knows what the problem is?
<julio_p> That's to want to learn english: http://inglesnow.wordpress.com/
<kahrytan> Bodsda->  enable universe/ backport sources
<Andeh> Guerra: I don't even have a grub folder in /boot
<tRSS> thank you so much guys!
<tRSS> i really really appreciate your help! :)
<magnetron> Bodsda: both xvid and divx is mpeg4 compatible. you can play all the divx files with the mpeg4 codecs
<kahrytan> Bodsda->  VideoLAN has majority of codecs you will ever need btw.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Bodsda> guys, im after divx, as a replacement for totem, because the bar which you can scroll threw the song with, doesnt work in totem
<samsonite> <sitting back>?
<Guerra> Andeh: Weird. First boot into dos and type fixmbr so windows will boot. Then reinstall UBUNTU and GRUB
<boogz> have you tried xmms bodsda?
<Bodsda> no
<magnetron> Bodsda: try VLC
<Bodsda> what is it
<boogz> xmms is <3
<boogz> for music
<Bodsda> vlc has horrible skins
<boogz> or audacity
<boogz> both are good
<Andeh> Guerra: I don't have a DOS cd. Doesn't anyone in this room know how to reinstall grub?
<boogz> err..audacious...heh
<Bodsda> wait, can amarok handle mpeg and mp4?
<ompaul> xmms is no longer being developed or maintained for debian / ubuntu
<Bodsda> xmms is small and limited
<piju> audacious rocks!
<boogz> you need big and complex for music?
<piju> audacious uses new library
<boogz> ???
<piju> the sounds is better than xmms
<ompaul> !enter | boogz
<ubotu> boogz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bodsda> boogz, i like my gui apps,.,.;~)
<vipaca> I have a v210 with fresh install of ubuntu that thhe nics don't work
<_Oz_> what does everyone use to burn DVD-R movies in ubuntu?
<Bodsda> whatever is standard
<puff> Is something going on with the apt servers?  I'm getting really slow download rates, trying to installthe restricted drivers.
<_Oz_> I use DeVeDe and gnomebaker and the result was movies that were choppy and had bad sound
<_Oz_> is there something more reliable?
<Bodsda> _Oz_, wine-->Nero
<piju> puff, try to use near mirror :)
<puff> _Oz_: I haven't burned a movie with it, but so far I've been happiest with Brasero.
<_Oz_> bodsda: ah, I use nero in XP.  It runs well in wine?
<boogz> Brasero is nice
<puff> piju: How do I do that?
<Bodsda> _Oz_, runs better then my xp one,yer
<_Oz_> I'm writing to an external USB dvd-rom
<Bodsda> thats fine
<_Oz_> ok
<piju> puff, open synaptics pkg manager
<juckum> http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/drinks/A273/ :D
<Guerra> Andeh: Okay I figured something out. What kind of hard drive(s) do you have? How big are they and are both OS's on the same HDD?
<ompaul> _Oz_, you can use k3b or gnomebaker if you want
<DRebellion> _Oz_, you can't write to DVD-ROM
<saik0> Is there any way to force nautilus to preserve timestamps when copying? Or some other GUI way of preserving things?
<liran> if im on a network and 1 computer is windows and im using ubuntu. how can i access to the files there and use them ?
<_Oz_> are there any known issues with why DeVeDe and/or gnomebaker would choke on xViD or DivX movies?
<piju> liran, use samba
<shortcircuit> OK, I'm getting pissed.  I need to get resolv.conf to point to my local bind9 installation, and *not* get rewritten on reboot.  Apparently, resolv.conf is being rewritten by resolvconf, which works through Avahi.  But Avahi doesn't have the appropriate settings.  What am I missing?
<puff> piju: Can I do it with aptitude?
<_Oz_> can't write to dvd-rom?  huh, drebellion?
<piju> puff, just edit ur /etc/apt/source.list
<Andeh> Guerra: One sata drive. 300 GB. There is only windows left now.
<liran> piju, can u send me a guide how to use it please ?
<piju> puff, ur location now ?
<DRebellion> _Oz_, rom = read-only memory
<_Oz_> oh. heh.
<sam1_> hello everyone...i'm a lg c1 user...i've got to ask for help on how to install the touch screen on my tabletr
<puff> piju: pittsburgh, pennsylvania.
<_Oz_> right.
<_Oz_> my mistake.  DVD-RW
<piju> puff, then select ur country
<Guerra> Andeh: Hmm. I actually had to install all three of my OS's on a primary IDE because I was having issues with my SATA being detected.
<Andeh> Guerra: Mine gets detected fine. How do I tell grub to reinstall?
<Pici> shortcircuit: add a line to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf that says:  prepend domain-name-servers ip.ad.dd.r, ip.ad.d.r;
<tez> I'm trying to install Ubuntu but it hangs during the discovery of network hardware as there aren't drivers for the RTL8139 on the install cd, so I can't get past that point. Is there any way I can install ubuntu, or another distro that has the drivers? :S
<boogz> sudo update-grub or something like
<Guerra> Andeh: Before you install GRUB, boot to DOS, type fixmbr so windows will boot, boot into windows, make sure its fine and dandy
<Guerra> Andeh: then reinstall Ubuntu
<Guerra> Andeh: and it'll do GRUB for ya
<piju> liran, try google it :)
<_Oz_> any special instructions for installing nero under wine?
<shortcircuit> Pici: I already added "prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1" yesterday, to try to get it to point to my localhost bind.
<piju> any girls here ?
<petengy> hi to all
<Guerra> Dude, NERO is crap. Use a better open source program for ripping and burning.
<Pici> piju: Please don't.  This is a support channel.
<Jack_Sparrow> Guerra: next time, boot live cd and at start or install hit F6 then before the -- on the command line add noapic and acpi=off and see if the sata dont show up
<Andeh> Guerra: Just did that. It got stuck around 99%, told me to close anything that might be using /migrationassistant then press continue, so I pressed continue then it dissapeared and never came back, so then I came here and started talking with you/
<piju> Pici, just kidding ;)
<sam1_> guerra you look like a helpful soul, help a ningcompoop like me if u can
<dong> ls
<_elemental> ok, Ekiga doesn't appear to be able to share the desktop, is there a netmeeting equivilant that allows us to share the desktop?
<piju> _elemental, share desktop ? try vnc
<petengy> I have a big problem whit a gnome top panel... that's completely locked, after changing the backround color (transparent) where can I found the seetings file ?
<_elemental> no no
<Guerra> Andeh: Download and burn the alternate iso, and make sure it's from a torrent. You get better file stability.
<vipaca> I have a v210 with fresh install of ubuntu that thhe nics don't work
<shortcircuit> Pici: The problem is that I've set up a VPN for work, and I need bind9 to get access to the work hostnames.
<Guerra> sam1_: Whats up mate?
<_elemental> I don't want someone to log into my system I just want to share my desktop in video mode and be able to connect to netmeeting users
<petengy> no way to close or select it on GUI
<_elemental> must be able to connect to netmeeting
<Jack_Sparrow> petengy: gconf-editor
<Andeh> Guerra: Actually, my memory has 1 GB missing and has faults
<Guerra> Jack_Sparrow: It works now, I'm not gonna touch what isn't broke, my main issue is fixing my piece of crap driver for my piece of crap ATI 2900 PRO
<petengy> jack-desktop Tnx I try :)
<vipaca> Is there any ALOM support built into ubuntu?
<shortcircuit> _elemental: Ekiga is the quintessential NetMeeting equivalent.  You might want to suggest the feature to them.
<Andeh> Guerra: Can you just give me the darn command to reinstall grub already?!
<Jack_Sparrow> Guerra: fglrx right
<Pici> !grub > Andeh (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<vipaca> Can anyone help me with sparc?
<Guerra> Andeh: Dude, I don't know the command.
<TuxOtaku> hey, what's going on with this new kernel exploit???
<_elemental> so the anser is no, this can't be done
<piju> shortcircuit, http://gunbladeiv.blogspot.com/2008/01/ubuntu-dns-keep-changing-solution.html
<TuxOtaku> is there a patch for it yet on Ubu?
<petengy> jack-sparrow TnX I try ....
<Andeh> Pici: I was just there. That gives me drive not found.
<Guerra> Andeh: Find and download GRUB manually and put it on a boot CD and try to install it.
<Andeh> Guerra: Okay...
<piju> i have something to share
<Jack_Sparrow> petengy: If needed I can give yo a command to reset desktop back to original
<piju> internet connection using hp as modem via bluetooth
<piju> anybody interested ?
<Guerra> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah. I freaking hate the restricted driver, but I really badly want to game on Linux so I can delete XP forever.
<TuxOtaku> piju, post it to the forums
<Jack_Sparrow> piju:  post it on the wiki
<petengy> jack_Sparrow yes please :)
<piju> wiki ?
<piju> forums ?
<Jack_Sparrow> petengy: one sec..
<shortcircuit> _elemental: Not with currently-available tools.
<petengy> Jack_Sparrow ok
<piju> when i get into forums, i got blank . coz it has to many subs
<_elemental> k
<boris_> Guerra: i wanna game on linux too. too bad fglrx cant even provide 3D acceleration
<eth01> because :P
<vipaca> can someone please help me with a nic problem
<_elemental> ever try to talk the VP of IT to switch to vnc?
<_elemental> this is gonna be fun
<piju> Jack_Sparrow, how can i post it to wiki ?
<Jack_Sparrow> petengy:  http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/      ..the command is....     rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<vipaca> please help?
<mzanfardino> !ask |
<ubotu> : Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> piju: I am busy atm
<petengy> Jack_Sparrow really TnX a lot :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np Welcome to ubuntu
<chaosrl> does anyone know a fix for the problem of gnumeric and OOspreadsheet crashing when i save? both of them just close when i save (thus not saving any changes), OO goes to document recovery
<piju> Jack_Sparrow, nvm
<Guerra> boris_: I am never, never, never going to buy ATI ever again. I trusted them and bought this piece of crap 2900 PRO when I should have got a 8800 GT.
<vipaca> Can anyone help me with sparc?
<TuxOtaku> so has anyone heard about this new kernel exploit?
<mzanfardino> ! ask | vipaca
<ubotu> vipaca: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Guerra> That's what happens when I buy Canadian instead of buying what's good. Piece of crap ATI. EGH
<akorn> anybody know why ubuntu still does that "drum roll" sound when i login, even though i've disabled all system sounds...?
<boris_> Guerra: i got HD2600 Pro. had to put back Radeon 9550.
<vipaca> Jack_Sparrow can you help me fix my nic problem?
<saik0> Is there a GUIfied way to copy files and preserve timestamps?
<mzanfardino> just out of curiousity, how is it ATI's problem if you bought the wrong card?
<boris_> Guerra: what was the problem ? card's strenght or drivers ?
<vipaca> well when I plug in the cables no lights turn on
<linduxed> akorn: you have to disable that in the gdm settings
<puff> piju: Hm, changed to us.archive.ubuntu.com and now it seems to not be able to find anything.
<vipaca> when I type ifconfig I see eth0
<Jack_Sparrow> Guerra: Here are my notes on getting ati to work.. read through and ask any questions that come up  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55785/
<linduxed> akorn: system - administration - login window
<piju> puff, try archive.ubuntu.com
<boogz> testing irssi...ignore
<vipaca> is it possible that the driver is wrong?
<Pici> boogz: try ##testing for testing.
<Guerra> boris_: Dude, seriously, it's so annoying. The worst thing about ATI is they make the same card and give it two different names and price points. You know what the difference is between the 2900 pro and the XT? The box and the price. You can flash the 2900 pro to be EXACTLY like the XT.
<boogz> kk
<piju> puff, i think everybody is updating to a new kernel, so the server is bz now
<chaosrl> anyone?
<mzanfardino> vipaca: what are the results of your ifconfig?
<Guerra> Jack_Sparrow: Appreciated.
<akorn> linduxed THANK YOU
<paul__> is there an german helpchannel?
<Pici> !de | paul__
<ubotu> paul__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> vipaca: I dont care to take on another question at this time.. please post the name of the card or do lspci and see what the computer sees as the network card
<paul__> thx
<Guerra> mzanfardino: All of ATI cards are wrong cards. They are garbage. Waste of money.
<linduxed> chaosrl: cant help you on that one, try googling it, as well as asking at another time
<Jack_Sparrow> Guerra: I have a 7500 radeon here that works great.. :)
<vipaca> http://pastie.caboo.se/151103
<Guerra> mzanfardino: Doesn't matter which one I buy. 3850, 3870, 2900, 2600, 1950, they all suck compared to Nvidia in quality, drivers, support, warranty and pricing.
<boris_> Guerra: there's difference between being angry on card's strenght or being angry on drivers. I'm angry on drivers, you are angry on card's strenght
<chaosrl> linduxed: thanks, google isn't yielding much as of now. i might try the forums, i guess
<Guerra> Jack_Sparrow: That thing is medieval, no offence.
<mzanfardino> Guerra: sounds like a strong opinion, yes, but a bit thin on facts.  nm though, if it's a personal preference issue, stick with it.
<Guerra> Jack_Sparrow: When I pay 300 for a card, I want quality.
<linduxed> chaosrl: forums i think is always the best solution
<akorn> Guerra you should use craigslist ;)
<vipaca> 0000:00:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5704 Gigabit Ethernet
<vipaca> 0000:00:02.1 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5704 Gigabit Ethernet
<ania> hey
<ania> jestu
<Guerra> mzanfardino: It's fact that ATI drivers suck. It's fact that on the high end, Nvidia is better. The only thing ATI cards are good for is for watching HD movies on WINDOWS.
<ania> jakis
<vbgunz> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mzanfardino> vipaca: it appears that you have four (4) nic's defined, with eth0 having been configured with the address of 10.89.179.40
<vipaca> http://pastie.caboo.se/151105
<linduxed> ania: ...co gada po polsku?
<thinman1189> anyone know what's in the new linux image?
<mzanfardino> vipaca: is there a particular card you are having issues with?
<sam1_> ubotu please guide me to a beginners room
<Jack_Sparrow> Guerra: Understood.. but please stay on topic to get help and aloow others to do the same
<piju> !my | piju
<vipaca> this is the result of lspci
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: I still have a PCI AIW 7500 I'm fond of :)
<boris_> Guerra: strange. i was able to play Crysis on low settings with HD2600pro. on windoze, of course
<Guerra> ATI/AMD should learn to support their cards. Their whole "we are penguin friendly" is a hoax. Pure garbage. Jack_Sparrow: Do you have any experience with the 2900 pro/xt on linux?
<elfman84> i am having a issue getting a second HDD i installed and partioned mounted and showing up as a drive under compter any ideas?
<boris_> Jack_Sparrow: or perhaps HD2600Pro
<boris_> ?
<Guerra> boris_: Yeah of course, but even a 7600 GT could do that, and get better performance.
<Jack_Sparrow> Guerra: Sorry, I am smarter than that...  Big Teasing Grin...
<nhyu> For some reason there are certain apps in gnome that won't work .... or lag.... kinda like they not refresh when I run them. When I combine Rhythmbox with Amsn, this happens... they get white with borders but no content. I installed KDE recentlly, has this something to do. Is there a way to reset gnome?
<xmb> For anyone interested, I solved my problem with vi. Apparantly there is a filename completion when you open a file with :e, but it doesn't give you a bash-style menu if there are several completions that match what you currently have typed. For a bash-style completion you'll need to use ":set wildmode=longest,list" which will tab to the longest unique completion, and provide a list on the...
<xmb> ...next tab. Happy vimming.
<Jack_Sparrow> nhyu: Are you running kde4?
<vipaca> given no lights when I plug it in I would think driver error.
<boris_> Guerra: the problem is, i live in a small country and have AGP. so there isnt really big choice of cards
<Guerra> I had consumer loyalty to ATI because I loved my x800 card and I wanted to buy Canadian. I just recently put Ubuntu on, just a few months ago. I had ran RedHat and SuSe before though
<vipaca> Is the 'Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5704 Gigabit Ethernet' supported
<sam1_> ffs hellllllllllllllllllllllp
<nhyu> Jack_Sparrow:  I'm not sure if it was 4 .. though it had Dolphin, it was the KDE in the repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme | sam1_
<ubotu> sam1_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Guerra> boris_: I understand. I live in Canada, the freaking country that makes ATI and I hate them. Haha. Next card will be an Nvidia.
<boogz> vipaca: have you tried the restricted driver installer?
<boris_> Jack_Sparrow and Guerra : http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=941
<squeaks> hello, my laptops built-in trackpoint/pad have quit moving the mouse, but external usb mouse does. Is there a kernel module I could reload? What can I look at to try to understand where the problem is coming from?
<sam1_> ubotoisaschool marm
<vipaca> boogz: no whats this?
<Pici> sam1_: ubotu is a bot.
<Lettuc3> Guerra you're a bit stuck though if the only laptop you could lay your hands on had ATI inside it like i was. really annoyed at that, but couldn't get out of it.
<Jack_Sparrow> nhyu: You might get better answers in #Kubuntu or #Kubuntu-kde4
<sam1_> thx 4 your ehlp.
<vipaca> does this seem like a driver issie to you all or am I making that up?
<sam1_> help
<nhyu> Jack_Sparrow:
<nhyu> ok thanks
<sam1_> its been bery revealing\
<Pici> sam1_: No one is going to help you if you dont ask a question.
<sam1_> i did
<pike_> squeaks: id think just xorg
<Pici> sam1_: Well you may need to ask again.
<sam1_> once agon
<Guerra> Lettuc3: No, my laptop runs beautifully, it's my desktop that I have issues with. The ATI 2900 PRO is about the size of my laptop...
<Guerra> It's gargantuan.
<Jack_Sparrow> sam1_: Please ask your question.. all on one line.. as complete as possible
<Guerra> I have a silly question. What is Beryl? Is it a version of Ubuntu? Or is it a graphical mod like Compiz Fusion?
<Pici> Guerra: Its the previous name of Compiz-Fusion
<PriceChild> Guerra, it is the old name for compiz fusion
<enjay5150> I have a customer who overwrote /sbin/modprobe with the install command... They have no ubuntu CD's is there anywhere that I can download that utility to replace teh existing?
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl | Guerra
<ubotu> Guerra: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Guerra> Ahh
<Lettuc3> Guerra having said that, i didn't have any issues installing the drivers, but they do look bleak, and there are things that are terribly buggy or nonexistant.
<Guerra> Thanks mate.
<boogz> beryl = compiz fusion
<Guerra> Appreciated guys.
<Lettuc3> Guerra it's a compositing window-manager. There was compiz, then a fork, beryl, then they merged together and became compiz fusion. at least that's my understanding of it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Guerra: Hope those notes help
<sam1_> i have an lg C1 and i'm trying to install a driver for the touch screent o work. the rest is running fine. I just need help with these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4296576
<boris_> compiz rocks
<Guerra> There is one effect that I saw on a youtube video, two actually, one of them where when you close your window, it kinda warps into the lower bar, the 2nd one is when you close it, it kinda fizzles out.
<flats> Should I upgrade linux-headers-2.6.22-14?  I'm not sure what that means.
<vipaca> did you all forget about me
<elfman84> Having issues mounting a second internal hdd after partitioning
<Guerra> Jack_Sparrow: Looking through em mate. Thanks again.
<PriceChild> flats, it is a security release, you should upgrade them.
<vipaca> this channel is just alittle to popular
<Jack_Sparrow> Guerra: #Compiz   channel has all the tips and tricks
<Guerra> I hear some people use GTK or something with compiz fusion?
<ompaul> vipaca, ehh no, mostly people don#t have sun hardware
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; Guerra it is actually #compiz-fusion
<Guerra> I'm there
<Guerra> it's the same
<enjay5150> I have a customer who overwrote /sbin/modprobe with the install command... They have no ubuntu CD's is there anywhere that I can download that utility to replace the existing?
<vipaca> right
<bastid_raZor> oh, i stand corrected then.
<genii> ompaul: Speak for yourself
<squeaks> pike_, it's a Synaptics Touchpad module, can it be manually loaded prior while I'm running the x server?
<Guerra> Thanks though.
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor: #Compiz actually forwards to it....
<vipaca> I feel like Im having an easy problem
<squeaks> pike_, I see no errors where it is loaded in Xorg.0.log
<vipaca> I just don't know what Im doing wrong
<carlos__> hola soy nuevo en ubuntu
<ompaul> vipaca, if it was x86 I would say type sudo dhclient but it is not so it may not be the way forward for you
<pike_> squeaks: yeah you can do that. you could even just include the modprobe line in the /etc/init.d/gdm script if youre lazy
<Faceless> hola carlos! Como estas?
<vipaca> hola
<carlos__> bien
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jpatrick> !es | Faceless
<ubotu> Faceless: please see above
<Faceless> Sorry mr jp.
<elfman84> quit
<enjay5150> any ideas?
<carlos__> quisiera un poco de ayuda para instalar programas
<vipaca> what kind of help are you looking for carlos
<jpatrick> !es | carlos__
<ubotu> carlos__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<vipaca> o i c
<vipaca> ubunut or other apps carlos
<blag> ubuntu just told me that it didn't hibernate correctly, when it hibernated perfectly, should I be worried?
<PriceChild> blag, no
<sam1_> ok how do i start 'hacking' File: Kernel modules for tablet
<sam1_>  Device Drivers  --->
<sam1_>    Character devices  --->
<sam1_>          Serial drivers  --->
<sam1_>             <M> 8250/16550 and compatible serial support
<sam1_>             <M>   8250/16550 PCMCIA device support
<FloodBot3> sam1_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cew27> it worked
<vipaca> sam1_: uase http://pastie.caboo.se
<sam1_> eh?
<enjay5150> I have someone who overwrote /sbin/modprobe, is there anywhere on the web I can download that to replace the existing "non functional one"..
<cLean`sl33p> hows it going everyone
<vbgunz> Cew27: hello
<ompaul> !paste | sam1_
<vipaca> its better and does make people mad
<ubotu> sam1_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<genii> vipaca: You can't get your broadcom 5704 adapters to work?
<vipaca> ebjay5150 you should be able to get it off the install cd
<vipaca> genii: that is correct?
<Guerra> Jack_Sparrow: Mine says Mesa, yet I have the restricted drivers installed. Any idea?
<enjay5150> yea I dont have the install CD nor does the customer unfortunately.. and they are down, and its gonna take hours to download..
<genii> vipaca: Do you have the tg3 module loaded?
<vipaca> genii: the symptom is no lights
<enjay5150> so hoping to just get it somewhere quick..
<Cew27> dont suppose anyone here knows how to get the "shred" script working
<jav__> Hi there! Anybody else who has a different 'field of view' when using a web cam with - say - AMSN compared to using the web cam on a web site that access the cam through the flash plugin? When used by flash, the field of view is considerably more narrow than in AMSN or camorama .. is this normal? do others experience that as well? some way to change it?
<squeaks> pike_, i understand the gdm script runs when gdm starts for ubuntu logon screen, but this Driver "synaptics" the closest I can locate is "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so"
<sam1_> i'm just too beginner for all this i dont have a clue what you're on about ...how \can you expect people fed up with windows to understand all this jargon?
<PriceChild> Cew27, *test*
<squeaks> pike_, seems not to be a kernel module?
<vipaca> genii:lemme check Im really rustin what is the cli gui to check modules?
<Guerra> sam1_:  It is pretty excessive. Haha.
<Anarchist> anybody home? how to install downloaded games?it's not listed on add/remove . i saved the download game in my desktop .it's. sauerbraten_2007_12_24_assassin_edition_linux.tar.bz2
<Afk226> i downloaded the new kernel, do i have to reboot for it to work?
<genii> vipaca: lsmod|more    or in this case better:  lsmod|grep tg3
<sam1_> i'm gonna phone a friend
<vbgunz> Cew27: ping
<Guerra> sam1_:  All I know is that SUDO is the command you type to give you admin privileges before every command in the terminal. That and I know how to pronounce UBUNTU unlike most people.
<vipaca> genii:it is in the list
<enjay5150> vipaca: yea I dont have the install CD nor does the customer unfortunately.. and they are down, and its gonna take hours to download..
<boogz> ooboontoo!
<sam1_> at least i've got amarok running, to chill out to pink floyd
<Cew27> vbgunz: ping
<sam1_> bye everyone
<Anarchist> ah ha?
<vbgunz> Cew27: yeah, I got alerted
<vipaca> enjay:hours! ouch!
<Afk226> so do i have to restart for the kernel from apt-get to work?
<genii> vipaca: Then you have the correct driver installed. Have you tried to bring up the interfaces by cli?eg:       sudo ifconfig eth0 up                     or so
<Afk226> i was hoping it would fix that root exploit
<vipaca> enjay:no other installs?
<enjay5150> vipaca: yea slow connection here..  10hours it says at this point..
<PriceChild> Afk226, you need to restart yes.
<Cew27> lol do it to me ?
<enjay5150> vipaca: unfortunately not.. I've got other distro's but those wont work
<sam1_> thanks Guerra
<makkalot> hi all , i have installed the vim-python package when i execute vim.python filename.py i dont see any difference from normal vim?
<vipaca> genii:lemme give it a try
<vipaca> genii:would service network restart do thisi?
<incorrect> i just installed sdb, how do i generate the uuid?
<gilos> can I tell apt-get to use a socks proxy?
<vipaca> enjay:what does uname -a give you?
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<genii> vipaca: If there is no entry in /etc/network/interfaces for them, no. ifconfig can force them up if no entry there
<tez> I think the installer is stuck at Validating zlibg1g, any ideas?
<sam1_> you know, to all you guys.. how do you expect to beat windows like this?
<enjay5150> 2.6.12-9-386
<tators> is there a good graphical .rar decompressor for ubuntu
<badkitty> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar | tators
<ubotu> tators: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ompaul> sam1_ stop trolling
<vipaca> genii: ifconfig -a shows all nics
<sam1_> most idiots like me came on for answers
<ItchyHobo> sam1_, try slackware
<tators> jack_sparrow: its command line, which I don't know
<Qaldune> hi there
<vipaca> genii: with ip and netmask
<Jack_Sparrow> !7zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<enjay5150> vipaca: 2.6.12-9-386 is the kernel version..
<tators> yeah it needs to be .rar
<genii> vipaca: OK. So they are static or getting IP by dhcp, etc?
<vipaca> enjay: I wanted to see the whole thing 'uname -a'
<Peeco> Im trying to rescue grub loader after a fresh xp install - using the manual partitioner tool from the install cd, i find ubuntu is presently installed on dev/sda6 - will this be my device for boot loader installation??
<Qaldune> if i install a 32 bit package using --force-architecture, but i already have the 64-bit of that package installed on my system, will that overwrite the previously installed files?
<vipaca> genii"static
<vipaca> genii: static
<enjay5150> vipaca: Linux asterisk 2.6.12-9-386  #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<genii> vipaca: I suspect your network settings are likely to blame and that the cards are working
<tators> jacksparrow: what are the command line instructions to decompress a rar file using rar
<ideasman_42> Hi guys, I was wondering who to contact about upgrading a package?
<ideasman_42> Sorry, I need to be more clear
<Jack_Sparrow> tators: 7zip will un-rar ....
<tators> 7zip says tar but not rar
<vipaca> enjay your not in the right channel
<ideasman_42> There is a package - OpenEXR and Ubuntus version is quite old
<Jack_Sparrow> tators: 7zip website says they do un rar
<vipaca> have you tried #asterisk
<enjay5150> how do you figure? its an Ubuntu box, it has nothing to do with Asterisk..
<tators> ah ok
<enjay5150> modprobe was OVERWRITTEN
<nivis> anyone know much about the compiz pluging?
<nivis> plugins?
<Cew27> i do
<crdlb> nivis: #compiz-fusion
<nivis> i need to exclude conky from the opacity plugin
<vipaca> enjay no offense just seems like its say your distro is diffrent
<Cew27> well i like to think i do maybe i can help
<boogz> hmmm....I get sound through the front headphone jack on my hp dv9730 laptop, but it doesn't mute the main speakers
<enjay5150> Its Ubuntu 5.10
<boogz> is there any way I can do that?
<ItchyHobo> tators, try unrar
<PriceChild> !breezy | enjay5150
<vipaca> genii: how do I configure gateway?
<ubotu> enjay5150: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<tators> jack_sparrow: is 7zip also command line
<PriceChild> !eol | enjay5150
<ubotu> enjay5150: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<ItchyHobo> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Tyczek> Do you know how to enable... ctrl+prscreen + b ? When system isn't responding I can't use it
<vipaca> enjay thats no good
<genii> vipaca: If you do: man interfaces   it will give you examples of how to set all those things
<Jack_Sparrow> boogz: common problem.. some say you need to recompile alsa to get that feature.. #alsa if that helps
<tators> jacksparrow: unrar isn't in add/remove apps
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<enjay5150> yea it sucks.. but I find it hard to believe that there is nowhere I can pull down a piddly file to save many hours of work...
<boogz> awww...I just got alsa working an hour or so ago...now I have to rip it apart again?
<ItchyHobo> open synaptic packet manager
<ItchyHobo> search for rar
<ItchyHobo> install that package
<genii> vipaca: Remember that the first ethernet adapter which becomes active will also become the default gateway for the computer
<ItchyHobo> or do sudo apt-get install rar
<ItchyHobo> on terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Did our bot die...  or just out to lunch
<vipaca> genii:what about the lights?
<Arelis> Where can i get good and trustable (i mean, almost official, not #ubuntu-like) information/documentation on Ubuntu? I have the idea that maybe i'm doing something wrong during post-install that makes things go wonky. It goes like this: I install boot the liveCD, install from it, boot into the new environment, install codecs, install propietary ATI drivers (ATI Radeon 9600), install some new programs, use my computer for a while to see what mor
<Arelis> dang.. got cut off, eh?
<Arelis> hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<ubotu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<ItchyHobo> i am feeling lonely is there a linux command 4 that?
<vipaca> genii:really
<ideasman_42> How do you contact a package maintainer?
<testing> Hello, Anyone know how to get jre plugin (ver6) running on Hardy?
<vipaca> genii: I should be able configure each adapter with its own gateway
<Qaldune> itchyHobo just go outside for a while
<ItchyHobo> Qaldune, good idea
<Arelis_> Okay, let me re-post that:
<Arelis_> Where can i get good and trustable (i mean, almost official, not #ubuntu-like) information/documentation on Ubuntu? I have the idea that maybe i'm doing something wrong during post-install that makes things go wonky. It goes like this: I install boot the liveCD, install from it, boot into the new environment, install codecs, install propietary ATI drivers (ATI Radeon 9600), install some new programs, use my computer for a while to see what
<Arelis_> more i need, install that, use my computer another while, install new programs, decide i want special effects so i install XGL, use that for a while, change my mind and disable it, have weird dialog boxes popping up when i log in (about my keyboard), move .gnome and .gnome2 to some place where they can't do anything, re-login, have the dialogboxes gone. During all those steps, i hose my system more and more. So i need to rethink my steps an
<Arelis_> d i need good documentation for that, from which i can get valuable information on how to do things in Ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> ideasman_42: Normally you would file a bug report
<vipaca> genii: in /etc/netwokr/interfaces
<genii> vipaca: If the driver is loaded (it is) and ifconfig shows the interfaces up (it does) and they are configured (somewhat that we know of) then the activity lights not being on will usually be: no cord in there plugged to some other thing which is powered on
<tators> jack_sparrow: how do I install unrar
<Arelis> i guess that was too long of a question.
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: Please dont do that in here
<ideasman_42> Jack_Sparrow, ok. I also have compiled OpenEXR myself so I can provide the steps
<tators> jacksparrow: what are the 7zip command line to decompress .rar file
<genii> vipaca: You can configure a hundred adapters each with their own gateway. But the comouter will only ever use 1 gateway at a time
<genii> *computer
<zbycho> xzvxzv
<clarezoe> hi, could anyone tell me how to make a regular expression of quote sign, for example how to macth "BBC3456"
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow: it isn't a paste. It's a question i typed out on IRC.
<ideasman_42> (needed to do some odd things to get it working :/)
<testing> tators Open synaptic package manager and search unrar.
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: Put it in the pastebin if needed.. see also the link I posted for training
<Pici> clarezoe: \"
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow: i'll check it out
<Starnestommy> clarezoe: \"BBC3456\"
<tators> synaptic package manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: Either way...  it spams the channel
<tators> I have add/drop
<ItchyHobo> tators, sudo apt-get install unrar
<testing> tators Explore your desktop menus..
<ideasman_42> Is there a way to get a list of packages in Ubuntu Hardy?
<ItchyHobo> tators, type that in the terminal
<ideasman_42> so I can see if its alredy updated or not?
<vipaca> genii:everything looks really good to me in my network/interfaces file
<vipaca> genii:I just can't stop thinking about those lights
<Jack_Sparrow> ideasman_42: #Ubuntu+1
<vipaca> genii: Do you know if ubuntu can suppoert alom
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow: hmm.. is wiki.ubuntu.com offline?
<robogeek> ubuntu server and vmware server?
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow: and sorry for the spamming.
<Jack_Sparrow> Checking.. it has been quite busy
<tez> The installer is freezing at "checking if image is initramfs..."
<boogz> does vmware support 3d acceleration yet?
<testing> Okay, I'm running Hardy, it's nice. But, old skool problem:- java and firefox. Why no work in 2008 ??
<enjay5150> vipaca: Okay I found modprobe seems to be functional now "hopefully" is there something that has to be done on ubuntu when you install new LKMs to get them to be recognized.. I see them in /lib/modules/kernelvers/misc yet modprobe spits out "FATAL Module X not found"?
<tators> itchyhobo: respect
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: Training page came right up for me.
<esref> tr
<Arelis> Jack_Sparrow: works fine here now too
<leeping> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ItchyHobo> tators, no prob man ran into the same prob when i was downloading porn :)
<tators> lol
<clarezoe> thanks Pici, Starnestommy
<tez> The installer is freezing at "checking if image is initramfs..." It froze farther, earlier, so i restart the installer and get stuck here. Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> tez: at start or install F6 and before the -- there are a number of option you can try.  noapic  or acpi=off   are common ones
<tez> k
<freepenguin> hello
<tez> Jack_Sparrow: I didn't have to do that the first time I tried installing it ?:|
<Avernos> can anyone help me to install a driver for a graphic card SiS ?
<Jack_Sparrow> tez: You didnt mention that...
<tez> Jack_Sparrow: sorry :S but i did noapic, no luck
<Jack_Sparrow> tez: HAs anything in your hardware changed, is this still the same version, same cd?  any scratches?
<vipaca> Does anyone know if unbuntu supports alom?
<Jack_Sparrow> vipaca: What is alom
<tez> Jack_Sparrow: same everything. it just stuck on validating zlib earlier
<vipaca> advanced lights out management
<Jack_Sparrow> tez: and you used this disk on this same machine once before?
<vipaca> its a console for ethernet management before the box boots
<Jack_Sparrow> tez: Sucessfully?
<tez> Jack_Sparrow: yup.
<tez> i'll let the computer cool down, then i'll try again tomorrow
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<leeping> I think help.ubuntu.com is responding very slowly...
<sam_> somebody there using kubuntu?
<sam_> anybody*
<abbie> how can i get rythmbox to rip to mps as opposed to ogg
<sam_> do you have lame installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> sam_: If Kubuntu specific, they have a room of their own
<abbie> sam_ no, but i am installing it - any others needed?
<sam_> don't even know if you can rip mp3s with rythmbox, i do it with sound juicer
<vipaca> genii: this is really wierd I moved the connection down the line and found that eth3 has lights so I changed /etc/network/interfacese and was told services command didn't work so I restarted the box.
<vipaca> genii:When it cam up the lights were now out on that port and when I moved back to one of the failed ports I got lights.
<abbie> i can edit pref in rythmbox to select mp3, but it doesnt show up as a prefered format?
<vegeta_> test
<Peeco> Hi guys, is Super Grub Disk affective??
<alfred_metal> no me va el tvtme
<Peeco> HELL YES IT IS!!
<orionjoe> Hello :D can anyone help me?
<yann_> hi, i deleted my panel by mistake . I restored it manually but nome some functions are disabled (tray icon: programms just disapear etc.). How can I restore the original one?
<Faust-C> how do i mount a share w/ the connect to server option in 'places' if the share name has a space in it
<Faust-C> IE "Share<space>Name"
<alfred_metal> como configuro el pusto com  para poner  un raton
<billenium> How do i install MySQL and PHP so it will work with my Linux Apache webserver. (Thanks in advance!!)
<orionjoe> I just downloaded a game, Assault Cube, how do I install it?
<orionjoe> I've never installed anything from a package
<yann_> billenium: look for xampp for linux
<kostkon> orionjoe, what package you mean?
<yann_> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<Starnestommy> billenium: you'll need php5 and mysql, but I think there are a couple config files you need to edit for apache to parse and execute php, but I forget which ones
<alfred_metal> alguen abla español
<kostkon> orionjoe, what type of package? deb?
<billenium> erm Anyone know any guides then?
<orionjoe> I'm not sure... I downloaded a game and the instructions said to run assaultcube.sh
<yann_> billenium: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<billenium> thanks
<Lunar_Lamp> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kostkon> orionjoe, ok. then you are ok. you do not need to do anything else
<orionjoe> so how do i run the game?
<Lgndryhr> so i have posted on ubuntuforums and receieved no help yet got my problem, which is the following:
<Lgndryhr> I just updated to version 7.10 of Ubuntu. Along with the update I gained the new kernel 2.6.22-14-386 and 2.6.22-14-generic. Well upon restarting, which has been broken since I have been on 6.10 so I just shut off and re-turn on manually. I go to load the newest kernel and from here things differ from the last kernel I was on, 2.6.17-12-386.
<Lgndryhr>  I am not able to see the usual loading screen but instead a blackscreen with a blinking cursor that is not in the right resolutioneither. It would usually load with correct resolution and show loadingof necessary things with "[OK]" across from it and fsck also would beused I believe when loading. It then loads to either of the following:telling me it's loading into low-graphics mode and asks me what to doOR loads to login screen wi
<Lgndryhr> So basically I am lost as to what to do. Any help would be greatlyappreciated. I am still sort of new to Ubuntu too so sorry if I ammissing something simple here. Oh yea also, I dual boot using GRUB and2 hard drives. One has Windows XP and the other has Ubuntu.
<Anarchist> hi . anybody could help me? i've downloaded a game. but when im installing in using add/remove . it's starting to download it again.. how come? do i need to set something?
<orionjoe> i wish i wasn't such a noob
<kostkon> orionjoe, it will run when you run the file. from the terminal you can go to the game's folder and do ./assaultcube.sh
<Anarchist> hi . anybody could help me? i've downloaded a game. but when im installing *it using add/remove . it's starting to download it again.. how come? do i need to set something?
<orionjoe> ok, thanks
<dballester> hi to all
<kostkon> orionjoe, I hope it's executable already, or else you'll have to make it to be
<orionjoe> in permissions?
<kostkon> orionjoe, yeah, you can just do it from there, easily
<orionjoe> so when i run it nothing happens
<asdrubal> hey guys... if I unmount an removable device in ubuntu, how do I remount it so it is accessable by users?
<asdrubal> rw permissions
<kostkon> orionjoe, do you get any output messages?
<Anarchist> kostkon can u help me please? i've downloaded a game. but when im installing *it using add/remove . it's starting to download it again.. how come? do i need to set something?
<orionjoe> it asks if i want to run it or open it to view, i select run and nothing happens
<Bodsda> hey guys, got this message when doing winecfg     fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on CA0106, disabling mixer
<Bodsda> ideas?
<pike_> Anarchist: unless the deb is in the cache dir /var/cache/apt/archive itll download it i believe is the game you downloaded a deb?
<yann_>  hi, i deleted my panel by mistake . I restored it manually but nome some functions are disabled (tray icon: programms just disapear etc.). How can I restore the original one?
<billenium> is XAMPP only Apache and MySQL? or is it also PHP?
<dballester> I'm migrating from ubuntu 7.10 x86 to unbuntu 7.10 x86_64 in another machine. My idea is to use aptoncd to have the same software in the new machine without dealing manually with the info on the 32bits machine. Do you know if aptoncd has this funcionality or may be i will must deal with the info created with aptoncd to point to the 64 bits arch ?
<asdrubal> You know how ubuntu automounts USB drives? How do I do that from the command line?
<kostkon> orionjoe, run it from the terminal
<yann_> billienium also php
<unagi> can anyone please tell me why no matter what i do, ubuntu will no longer let me select the right resolution?
<orionjoe> ok, one sec
<domenique> hi
<kostkon> Anarchist, what do you mean it starts downloading it again?
<asdrubal> unagi, probably your xf86config file is hosed somehow
<unagi> my what?
<Anarchist> pike_: yeah.. it's a deb. and the game is in my desktop..
<billenium> yann_: okay, i already have some things setup on Apache, will i have to redo everything? and in a different way? (like things in /var/www/)?
<asdrubal> unagi, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bmk789> anyone used multipoint X?
<rendero> hello, somebody knows how can somebody do to connect more than one pc in a lan to a remote vpn ?
<unagi> well no matter what i do to xorg.conf it doesnt work, so what could i have hosed asdrubal
<Bodsda> unagi, its not a case of "no matter what you do" its a case of "what you havent tried yet" there will be something that fixes it,.,.you just have to find out what that is
<orionjoe> if the folder in on my desktop what do i type? i was gone for a while and forgot everything :P
<asdrubal> unagi, not sure...I use nvidia software to set resolution.
<domenique> I installed ubuntu, but I want to install windows again on the machine, but for some reason the windows cd won't boot anymore, it tells me to press a button to boot from cd and after that, it says its detecting my hardware. A few seconds later, the screen turns black and nothing happens anymore ?
<unagi> asdrubal: i would too if it listed my resolution
<Anarchist> kostkon: i mean.. i downloaded the game already..and it is in my desktop. but when i try to install it with add/remove ..it's starting the download of the game again..
<pike_> rendero: you could use one vpn'd machine as the gateway i guess im not too exp with that sort of thing
<domenique> does this have something to do with ubuntu being installed ?
<unagi> what is there left to try Bodsda i have replaced the xorg reconfigured the xorg replaced it with a backup
<asdrubal> You know how ubuntu automounts USB drives? How do I do that from the command line?
<asdrubal> unagi, what resolution?
<unagi> 1440 x 900
<kostkon> orionjoe, to save you the trouble, if you like, there is a deb package of the game at getdeb.net. it will set up wverything for you and you can run it from the menu right away. what do you think? :)
<asdrubal> unagi, is that a typical LCD resolution?
<orionjoe> awesome, thank you!
<Bodsda> unagi, theres always something else, i just dont know what,.,.;~)
<billenium> domenique: i dont think #ubuntu is a good place to ask about how to TAKE OFF ubuntu :P
<asdrubal> mine is 1680x1050
<unagi> i dont know
<unagi> its my resolution
<orionjoe> thanks a lot, bye
<chazco> Quick question... does Ubuntu write immediately to USB drives, and the unmount is just "to be sure"...?
<domenique> billenium, well the ubuntu install did something to the machine because winxp cd is not working anymore
<rendero> pike_, and what program or what in what program to do that ?
<unagi> this isnt a new set up, im trying to get my resolution back..........it works..........i know it does...........ive seen it
<billenium> domenique: did you buy this CD? or did it come with your machine?
<domenique> I used the disk to isntall windows a week ago on that went fine
<domenique> i wanted to test ubuntu
<domenique> but I can't install windows back
<billenium> did it come with the machine? or did you buy the CD?
<domenique> billenium, it the cd that came with the pc, it's a standard xp sp2 version
<pike_> rendero: firestarter can do regular setup for a gateway machine and bridge your nics but im not sure if that would work when youre on vpn or not i guess itd be pretty easy to try since firestarter is just click through gui
<domenique> not a vendor specific
<unagi> can someone help me get ubuntu to display 1440 x 900
<billenium> are you sure its not the reformat CD?
<rendero> pike_, the firewall does not nothing to do with the problem
<kostkon> Anarchist, OK. I don't understand what is your problem specifically. What happens after the downloading?
<domenique> billenium, it's not a vendor specific version, it's a vanilla sp2 cd
<domenique> and I used it a week before installing ubuntu
<domenique> and that worked fine
<domenique> it since i installed ubuntu that my pc doesn't like winxp anymore
<thinman1189> does anyone know about a possible memory leak in torbutton or anything to do about it?
<billenium> domenique: use fdisk and totally wipe your harddrive free of everything... No os no nothing
<billenium> then try to boot the CD
<domenique> can't blame him, but i need xp for work
<domenique> billenium, : can I do that from within ubuntu ?
<domenique> i guess not
<billenium> umm
<billenium> possibly :P
<domenique> with the live cd maybe ?
<asprant> lan
<asprant> maybe
<floating> hi. if i want to use the absolute paths. how can i copy a file from another dir to a current working dir.  cp ~/anotherdir/file (here the working dir how)?
<floating> not absolute i mean
<unagi> im about to reformat
<gwork> floating: try a dot
<unagi> to fix my resolution
<unagi> how sad is that
<yannl>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<ForgetYouNot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<domenique> billenium, : what's the progam the installer uses to repartition and format ?
<floating> you mean cp ~/anotherdir/file . copies that file to the dir i made that command ?
<switch_> Hi when I am not logged into my ubuntu machine locally, my usb drive disappears from /media.  Where did it go and how can I get it back?
<Ackdar> I'm still having trouble with the internet on Gutsy. I tried logging on to the ISP manually  with screen, but no programs noticed that I was connected. Any Suggestions?
<domenique> billenium, can i use that ,
<domenique> ?
<billenium> domenique: i dont think so
<gwork> floating: yap
<floating> oki thx
<gwork> floating: just try it with a bogus file first to see it works
<billenium> domenique: use fdisk... google around about fdisk. I don't remember how to use it
<domenique> ok
<domenique> thx anyway
<domenique> I'll have a look at that :)
<domenique> cu
<billenium> Anyone know how to install MySQL and PHP (besides XAMPP) THANKS!
<Anarchist> pike_: it's not a .deb ...?
<Single-Man> hii
<vegeta_> im looking for a distro juste to make a  file server / prob with a xwindows  any suggestion ???
<switch_> What do I do to get access to my usb drive when I'm connected to my computer remotely by ssh?  It seems to not be mounted or something.
<patogen> Can somebody post a link to a guide on how to make a .deb-file from source code?
<graingert> how compatable is ubuntu with the HP Pavilion dv6700 Special Edition Entertainment Notebook PC series
<patogen> I can't find a good one ...
<Ackdar> switch_, have you tried mount /dev/sda1 (or whatever your drive is) /mnt/usb ?
<graingert> specifically dv6799ea
<switch_> Ackdar: how do I found out what the drive is?
<graingert> type mount
<graingert> you get a list of mounted drives
<kostkon> patogen, there is a very good one at the ubuntu documentation. i don't have the url right now, though
<Ackdar> usually a flash drive will be around sda1 or sda0
<Milos_SD> Where can I see changelog of Ubuntu updates?
<toresn> how do i configure irssi?
<patogen> kostkon: I'll try searching on it :)
<kostkon> Milos_SD, /var/log/dpkg.log, I think
<toresn> through .irssi/config?
<Ackdar> !laptop | graingert
<ubotu> graingert: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<kostkon> patogen, OK :)
<Ackdar> toresn, first try man irssi
<Ackdar> it will show you config commands
<Milos_SD> I ment online, I have update for kernel, but there is no changes for now. :)
<Milos_SD> I want to know what are the changes in that update :))
<switch_> Ackdar: I see sda3 but it's my main partition I think.
<Ackdar> you wuoldn't see it, really, if it's not mounted
<Ackdar> hold on
<Bitmess> How can I access a USB HDD from winxp vmware VM? VMware server doesn't see it under removable devices\USB but Linux sees it fine.
<kostkon> Milos_SD, ah! eh, I just check it from the forums. there is a subforum/thread there. I don't know where the updates log is officially posted.
<switch_> Ackdar: thanks for the lead; when I log in locally and type mount I see /dev/sdb1, so I think that's what I have to mount since it apparently gets unmounted when I am not locally logged in.
<Ackdar> :D
<bastid_raZor> Bitmess; #vmware would be a better channel to get the answer
<Bitmess> bastid_raZor: thanks I'll go there
<bastid_raZor> Bitmess; good luck
<Ackdar> so... I can login to my ISP with screen, but firefox and others don't recognize that I'm connected... Help?
<Ps2> vista!!!!!!!!
<Ps2> ;)
<imagine> Hi, I'm trying to make a bash script (or anything equivalent) so when I'm connected on my local network, it uses local IP (192.168.0.*) to access my server and when I am outside of my local network I access it through SSHFS using another IP.. any idea help ?
<hs1> stupid question: how use email alias in Evolution mail client?
<andlo> imagine: if you use dns name instead of ip addresses, you could setup your local dns to point localy on the server. And when you are outside - well the dns points to the external ip address.
<CarlFK> what package installs something to /lib/modules/2.6.24-7-generic/build ?
<Wrec> okay, I typed sudo rm -fr /
<Wrec> now what do I do
<sven> how do i check that SMP support is enabled? (i do have dualcore AMD64)
<DeepThoughts> I'm running 32-bit Gutsy and I've started toying around with PulseAudio. It will however not work on my soundcard that uses the module snd_ice1724 (it does not recognize any output device). Any ideas why? Does PulseAudio require dmix and if so is it because dmix is deactivate by default that it doesn't work?
<ikonia> sven: show me uname -a
<CarlFK> I am trying to build a driver, and it is erroring because that dir is missing
<sven> ikonia, Linux sven-desktop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> sven: see the SMP part - it's enabled
<ikonia> CarlFK: make the dir
<sven> ikonia, nice okay :)
<Bitmess> I'm trying to mount an SMB share from winxp, I put in my Ubuntu usernam and password but it doesn't accept it. help please?
<thinman1189> does anyone know of a way to get a Slacker portable to work on ubuntu? http://www.slacker.com/products/portables/
<ikonia> Bitmess: you have to create a samba username and password that maps to the unix user
<ikonia> Bitmess: smbpasswd is the command
<yannl> bitmess: search for how to configure smb.conf
<ikonia> Bitmess: check the man page
<ikonia> yannl: thats nothing to do with smb.conf
<sven> ikonia, just wanted to get sure since this mainboard and ram and CPU is really new (few days old) since ordered and i didn't know about support hehe
<CarlFK> ikonia:no help.  it is looking for stuff in that dir: make[1]: *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<ikonia> sven: your fine
<{Nathan}> Anyone have any idea as to how long it will be before the new version of compiz is in the repos?
<ikonia> CarlFK: that is no "modules" target in the makrfile
<LjL> {Nathan}, it won't be
<torc> Question: Trying to install 7.10 from disk. boot from disk and choose start or install. Comes up in Busy Box. How do I get past thatr to install?
<mirak> what size of swap do I need ?
<ikonia> CarlFK: Makefile that should be
<david08> hello
<ikonia> mirak: at leas teh same size as your ram
<LjL> {Nathan}: stuf fin the repos doesn't get updated, unless it's security or fixes to very serious bugs
<CarlFK> ikonia: huh?
<MasterMel> It looks like i could install elisa .. but now i got a new error: " Could not mark all pakcages for installion or upgrades, the following packages have unresolvable independencies" Where can i mark all the repositories to be added?
<LjL> !repos > {Nathan}    ({Nathan}, see the private message from Ubotu)
<david08> can anyone suggest me a really good rpg?
<ikonia> CarlFK: the targets are defined in the Makefile
<{Nathan}> LjL: darn, I really want the wiimote stuff. I guess I'll just install it manually
<LjL> {Nathan}: ask in #compiz-fusion, i suspect they'd have ubuntu packages
<eliran> new to Ubuntu , anyone knows how to use SMSsnd ?
<pike_> david08: opensource or what?
<torc> Question: Trying to install 7.10 from disk. boot from disk and choose start or install. Comes up in Busy Box. How do I get past thatr to install?
<danny> know how to sync evolution 2.12 and pocket pc
<{Nathan}> LjL: good idea, thanks
<david08> pike_: opensource would be nice
<danny> does anyone know how to sync evolution 2.12 and pocket pc
<pike_> david08: havent found one yet
<CarlFK> how do I install kenrnel headers?  (I have a feeling that's what I need)
<david08> pike_: what games do you suggest for my ubuntu?
<sven> well how to get whole new theme files to drag into theme folder in gnome anyone knows a good site for this?
<MrTHaggar> Hello everyone
<badkitty> torc, hmm maybe try alternate install
<pike_> david08: lots of online fps and such and there is wesnoth but thats more turn based strategy rpg
<ikonia> CarlFK: why do you have a feeling thats what you need, when I've just told you the target modules is not in the Makefile
<dballester> do you know how to select all installed packages on my system to download them on another computer? I've made somethings with grep and awk, but wanna konw if exists any 'standard' solution :)
<david08> pike_: nah, i dont like turn based
<pike_> david08: tremulous, wesnoth, quake wars if your system can take it
<MrTHaggar> I'm trying to create a new partition using gparted, but it won't let me create or resize the exsisting partion, can anyone help me out?
<Ackdar> so... I can login to my ISP with screen, but firefox and others don't recognize that I'm connected... Help?
<pike_> !games | david08
<ubotu> david08: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<imagine> andlo: hmm you mean adding server1 192.168.0.101 to my /etc/hosts ?
<torc> Been trying different things. Even installed on the windows side and it gives me the option for ubuntu but still comes up busy box
<david08> pike_: i've been playing openarena and wanted to know if there was something on the same level [the game is very good]
<CarlFK> ikonia: so?
<ikonia> CarlFK: so what ? what do you want me to do ?
<spootman> hi
<danny> does anyone know how to sync evolution 2.12 and pocket pc
<Flare183> !repeat | danny
<ubotu> danny: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CarlFK> ikonia: um... nothing?
<danny> thanks
<Flare183> no problem
<MrTHaggar> Can anyone help me out with gparted?
<DjViper> MrTHaggar: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<ikonia> CarlFK: check the instrucionts did it tell you to do "make modules" ?
<spootman> How can I have terminal commands be used on startup?
<MrTHaggar> Ok :)
<pike_> david08: tremulous is better imo i dont like quake much because its so frenetic and there is not time to work together or anything
<ikonia> CarlFK: where did that makefile come from ?
<CarlFK> ikonia: no.
<badkitty> anyone know if there is a way to get ubuntu server working with virtualbox, or perhaps a appliance I can download for this? Id like to stick with vbox instead of vmware
<david08> pike_: see, i like the frenetic i found in quake, tremolous is the one with aliens ecc?
<ikonia> CarlFK: so what did the "make modules" command
<MrTHaggar> Well I used the entire hard disk for my Ubuntu partition, but I need to resize it to add a partition for windows, but gparted won't let me resize the partition.
<vipaca> Has anyone ever had this happen you plug in nic and get no light then you move to the next nic get lights restart the box have no lights where you have lights and vice versus
<CarlFK> ikonia: this is what I am trying to build: http://www.epiphan.com/products/vga2usb-3.8.8.0000-ubuntu-2.6.24-5-generic.tbz
<ikonia> CarlFK: so what did the "make modules" command
<Henkel> salut les filles
<Henkel> hi guys
<Henkel> t's up?
<pike_> david08: yes.
<CarlFK> ikonia: is that a question?
<torc> Is it possible I got a bad disk to install from?
<Flare183> badkitty: yeah you can go and download the server version of ubuntu mount it as a iso and and run it/install it
<Flare183> i guess
<Henkel> i cant join the irc'server "rezosup" !
<Flare183> brb
<MasterMel> When i try to install elisa i run in the follwoing error in synaptic: " Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrades, the following packages have unresolvable independencies" Where can i mark all the repositories to be added?
<thewestlaker> hey people, i've just got a VPS with ubuntu installed and I'm having probs connecting remotely to it's mysql database... what can I do to find out whether the server has a firewall? thanks
<Ackdar> Henkel, some of us can read that
<david08> pike_: then i already tried it a few years ago and didnt like it
<Ackdar> you said "Hi, girls"
<MrTHaggar> I've tried booting from the live cd also, but I still can't resize the partition in that either.
<chris062689> Does anyone here have a good grasp of filesystems?
<ikonia> thewestlaker: have you installed a firewall
<spootman> MtTHaggar: I'd recommend installing windows with VirtualBox and use seemless mode allowing you do use both opperating systems at once.
<chris062689> I have a question.
<Henkel> rofl Ackdar
<thewestlaker> ikonia: nope, its a default config
<silentassumption> mastermel, try apt-get install -f
<Starnestommy> Ackdar: I think ubuntu has iptables/netfiter by default
<ikonia> thewestlaker: then it doesn't have a firewall
<Bodsda> popular media player advice please (not-totem,vlc,xmms,divx,amarok){must play mp3 and mp4 mpeg}
<Starnestommy> whoops.
<badkitty> Flare183, I tried that a couple weeks ago and I get major errors.. i read on a few websites saying that there isn't support for the server packages, but I also hear its possible
<ikonia> Starnestommy: it's not enabled by default
<chris062689> If I have a SD card, and want to put videos on it, and that's really it.  I hear squashfs can condence the size a whole lot, and allow for a lot more on there?  IS THIS TRUE?
<MrTHaggar> Spootman, can you shed some light on how I do that, do I just install virtualbox and use that?
<Ackdar> Starnestommy, huh?
<Flare183> i'm back
<thewestlaker> ikonia: ok cool, so it could be the hosting company blocking the port i need to access?
<Henkel> but Ackdar, can you explain me so?
<frijolie> hey all
<MasterMel> silentassumption: thnx i will try it.. but what does that command do?
<Starnestommy> Ackdar: got the wrong person, sorry
<ikonia> thewestlaker: most probably
<Flare183> badkitty: hmm weird can't help further sorry
<Henkel> i want to connect rezzzosupppp
<thewestlaker> ikonia: thanks
<silentassumption> It usually will install the missing deps
<frijolie> what do you do if the kernel doesn't recognize your wireless NIC?
<Henkel> hoooooow???
<Ackdar> Henkel, huh?
<badkitty> Flare183, Maybe I'll give it another go I already have the disk .. is there a server for 7.10 or should I stick with edgy
<Henkel> mmh
<frijolie> i'm sure everybody's favorite troubleshooter
<Henkel> you know quakenet?
<ikonia> frijolie: you find out if it's supported
<Henkel> sure u do
<Flare183> badkitty: ok
<chris062689> Does anyone know about squash fs?
<Starnestommy> Henkel: irc.quakenet.org?
<silentassumption> mastermel, -f  Attempt to continue if the integrity check fails
<ikonia> chris062689: yes
<Henkel> so rezosup is an irc serv like quakenet (jaja ure right)
<frijolie> @ikonia It's a RealTek
<MasterMel> silentassumption: ok thnx
<seanh> chris062689:  i've never messed with it , but i know what it is
<silentassumption> np
<Henkel> anybody speak french?
<Bodsda> !french
<frijolie> @ikonia don't know the specific chipset
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ikonia> frijolie: I didn't ask what it was, I said find out if it's supported
<chris062689> ikoni: is it possible to format a SD card with squashfs, and will that save a LOT of space if it's videos and stuff?
<seanh> chris062689: you aren't going to get too much more compression on video files though
<chris062689> what about .isos
<ikonia> chris062689: you put squashfs where ever you want, you'll need a fair ammount of ram to uncompress it i
<chris062689> oh..
<chris062689> Didn't think about that..
<chris062689> Do you guys know any tricks to keep the space down?
<silentassumption> Don't install as much.
<frijolie> @ikonia I've searched RealTek in the forums and it has walkthroughs for specific chipsets, how/where do you locate which specific chipset it is?
<ikonia> chris062689: re-encode the videos
<seanh> chris062689: you'll also have to have squashfs support on `every` device you want to mount it on if you did that
<chris062689> so it's really not worth it.
<khalil> hello
<maze_> any1 has setup an IPSEC vpn client connection on gusty that knows which packages are needed?
<seanh> chris062689: not for videos
<chris062689> hmmm
<ikonia> !wireless > frijolie
<seanh> chris062689: if you were storing gigs of flat files then yes
<ikonia> frijolie: check the links ubotu just sent you
<MrTHaggar> Is there any reason why I couldn't resize my partition?  Anything obvious to check?
<chris062689> I only have a 2gb, and want to fit an entire anime season on there
<Bodsda> mounted?
<chris062689> Which filesystem do you recomend I format the SD card?
<ikonia> chris062689: it doesn't matter
<silentassumption> You're putting movies on an SD card? lol
<Bodsda> whats an SD card?
<Ackdar> I'm still having trouble with the internet on Gutsy. I tried logging on to the ISP manually  with screen, but no programs noticed that I was connected. Any Suggestions?
<pike_> MrTHaggar: as Bodsda said is it mounted?
<frijolie> @ikonia thanks, checking them out now...
<Ackdar> Bodsda, it
<chris062689> What do you mean lol@!?
<chris062689> I have an EeePC
<chris062689> I can't fit much on it :(
<Bodsda> Ackdar, what?
<MrTHaggar> Well I'm using it now to write files to, and I can access it off the live cd, other than that I'm not sure how I'd check, I'm new to Ubuntu.
<Ackdar> Bodsda, it's a memory card, designed by some company that I forgot, for use in cameras, wii, phones, etc.
<silentassumption> chris, Why don't you get an external drive?
<Ackdar> Bodsda, sorry, hit enter instead of '
<spideyman> hey all Im using avidemux2 with gutsy to convert my avi files to mp4 but the resulting file is bigger how do i get it smaller like 4 to 5 hundred megs for my psp?
<Bodsda> Ackdar, no worries,.ty,.,. so why put a film on it,. how silly
<pike_> MrTHaggar: one thing to bear in mind is you cannot resize a disk that has been mounted so if you have it mounted a sudo umount /media/whatever   will umount it and then you should be able to resize
<MrTHaggar> If I unmount it whist I'm using Ubuntu running from it, will my system stop working?
<Ackdar> Bodsda, I guess for easy travel... it's only about the size of 1/6 of a credit card
<Bodsda> MrTHaggar, open a terminal   and type        man umount        that should tell you how to unmount the device, or you can riht click-->unmount in nautilus if you start nautilus from terminal with ksudo
<Lettuc3> Bodsda he's talking about unmounting the root partition.
<MrTHaggar> Thanks pike_ and Bodsa, but will I be able to unmount my only hard disk?
<asdrubal> You know how ubuntu automounts USB drives? How do I do that from the command line?
<Bodsda> Ackdar, yer, i think i no what you mean, but why use that, not a cd or usb stick,. formatting it will mean you cant use it in the camara again,.,.no?
<Bodsda> Lettuc3, oh,.,.can you do that?
<Bodsda> MrTHaggar, good question,.,.let me no
<silentassumption> Unmounting your root partition while you're using it would be silly, if it's even possible.
<Ackdar> Bodsda, correct... always reformat it for vFAT when youre done, though
<Tiven> Bodsda:  hi !!! im back - no lag after i did what you said !!!!!!!! i love you man
<Lettuc3> Bodsda nopes, i was just pointing something out. don't tell me, i didn't ask the question.
<MrTHaggar> haha, I'll have a play about, thanks :)
<Ackdar> Bodsda, you can always*
 * Bodsda is creeped out by Tiven 
<Tiven> Bodsda i hope it continues to be like that forever !!! again , thank you buddie !
<Bodsda> Tiven,  no probs m8
<Starnestommy> asdrubal: I think nautilus normally mounts them in graphical mode, but I think usbmount can do the same thing without a GUI
<idoc> hello
<TurtleOfDoom> !hi| idoc
<ubotu> idoc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<asdrubal> Starnestommy, will that make the devices RW for normal users?
<Bodsda> Lettuc3, ;~)
<idoc> Does anyone know how to fix the please wait bug while booting ubuntu
<Bodsda> ??
<Bodsda> what bug
<ikonia> idoc: what bug is this
<silentassumption> idoc, have you tried waiting?
<Bodsda> lol
<Lettuc3> waiting usually does fix it.
<Starnestommy> asdrubal: I think it can be confugired to do that if it doesn't do it by default
<asdrubal> Starnestommy, I unmounted a usb device... and I want to remount it without plugging it back in so that it's RW for normal users
<Bodsda> asdrubal, how can you mount something thats not plugged in?
<asdrubal> Starnestommy, I mean: without unplugging then plugging back in
<Bodsda> oh
<Bodsda> asdrubal, fstab automount?
<Bodsda> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<asdrubal> Bodsda, it already automounted.
<spideyman> asdrubal make an image of it then mount the image
<asdrubal> Bobsda: I unmounted it
<asdrubal> and I want to mount it again
<rahal> hi everybody.. i have some problems to understand this message : Don't seem to be have all the variables for eth1/inet.
<asdrubal> there should be a way to do that
<MasterMel> silentassumption:  i did the command "apt-get install -f" but it just checked it and all was OK.. i then checked if i could install elisa in synaptic.. but same error
<LjL> !away > rocky|away    (rocky|away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Bodsda> asdrubal, right click on the device in nautilus and choose mount,.,.?
<silentassumption> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Bodsda> silentassumption, sudo?
<silentassumption> yes
<spideyman> hey all Im using avidemux2 with gutsy to convert my avi files to mp4 but the resulting file is bigger how do i get it smaller like 4 to 5 hundred megs for my psp?
<Hellow> suedo
<Bodsda> Hellow, suedo? psuedocode?
<ZPertee> has anyone managed to get ubuntu working with evdo?  I have verizon usb720 modem
<idoc> yes
<MasterMel> Bosda: i still have the error when installing elisa form synaptic.. i have removed everything with deb in it.. but still same issue.. do you have any more ideas?
<silentassumption> Sometimes I wonder about people that as about their internet connection not working. It appears to be working since you're on IRC, yes?
<idoc> I have waited and the boot falls to a busybox text
<silentassumption> ask*
<Bodsda> MasterMel, remind me of the exact error message please
<spootman> I run 2 commands in terminal every time I bootup and login, is there a way to automate that?
<jack-desktop> what is "sticky" windows?
<MasterMel> Bosda: When i try to install elisa i run in the follwoing error in synaptic: " Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrades, the following packages have unresolvable independencies" Where can i mark all the repositories to be added?
<Bodsda> silentassumption, my wireless does not work, but i have ethernet, and a working wireless on a laptop,.,.2 machines?
<LjL> !boot > spootman    (spootman, see the private message from Ubotu)
<silentassumption> Bodsa, what wireless card?
<TurtleOfDoom> silentassumption: you've never run irc over carrier pidgon? pidgeon modems are a pain to install under linux
<max__> Can someone help me? I have a problem with my sound.
<sluggo> jack-desktop: sticky windows appear on all workspaces
<Bodsda> MasterMel, Synaptic-->settings-->repo's-->check all things in all tabs
<spootman> thank you
<idoc> i can complete the boot by modprobe ide-disk; modprobe ide-generic; cat /sys/block/hda
<silentassumption> max_, what's wrong with your sound?
<idoc> then mknod hda1 b 3
<Bodsda> silentassumption, its a wireless belking 54g dongle thing
<idoc> ctrld then the boot continues
<silentassumption> belking? belkin*?
<cyberius> Hi! I need some support :) Just downloaded PokerTH 0.6. The "bin" installer. I installed it into the /usr/games dir where all the other games are also located! (I had to run the bin with sudo). Did I everything right????
<max__> Well, the issue is: that the sound is coming out of both my speakers and my computer
<idoc> and I am up
<Bodsda> silentassumption, sorry,.,.belkin
<silentassumption> max, alsamixer -> press m on pcm I think it is
<silentassumption> Either pcm or front
<LjL> cyberius: why would you download that, given that pokerth is in the repositories?
<max__> kk, let me test this out.
<Bodsda> !pokerth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pokerth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cyberius> In the repositories there is an old version => 0.5 !!
<solexious> [Q] Can i use kde programs in ubuntu or do i have to use kubuntu?
<LjL> cyberius: and no, you should never install anything manually outside of /usr/local or /opt
<LjL> !info pokerth | Bodsda, cyberius
<ubotu> bodsda, cyberius: pokerth (source: pokerth): Texas hold'em game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3540 kB, installed size 4732 kB
<Bodsda> solexious, yes u can use them in gnome
<CarlFK> cd
<Starnestommy> solexious: yes.
<cyberius> ok i will install it again in opt :)
<solexious> Bodsda: Thank you
<Starnestommy> solexious: you don't need kubuntu to run them
<Bodsda> LjL, is there an actual poker game, or just hold 'em?
<cyberius> yey 0.5 is old
<solexious> Star: Thank you
<LjL> cyberius: ... er... why don't you just get the version from the repos?
<LjL> Bodsda: no idea
<silentassumption> Heh, I guess it worked.
<Bodsda> solexious, no probs,.,. it will install alot of kde libraries tho
<cyberius> in the repos there isnt 0.6
<Lieri> which one is better for newbie -- ubuntu or kubuntu?
<silentassumption> Lieri, it depends what you like better.
<silentassumption> Gnome or KDE?
<cyberius> i doesn't have some important new fetaures as a read
<Lieri> multimedia
<silentassumption> ...
<nagyv> hello! I would like to analyse my application usage a bit. One of the ideas would be to move back from the list of installed packages (e.g. firefox) to their section/group (web for firefox). Does anyone know an easy way for it?
<Bodsda> Lieri, neither/either   but i think gnome is probably more supported
<LjL> !info pokerth hardy | cyberius, as you can see it is in the Hardy repositories
<ubotu> cyberius, as you can see it is in the hardy repositories: pokerth (source: pokerth): Texas hold'em game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 5110 kB, installed size 9276 kB
<Lieri> thanks
<LjL> cyberius: so you can probably request a backport
<MasterMel> Bodsda: after checking it al it apears that it is downloading alot now (51 of 84)
<LjL> !backports > cyberius    (cyberius, see the private message from Ubotu)
<raja> quitte
<raja> quit
<LjL> raja: /quit
<idoc> anyone have the new boot problem with ubuntu?
<Bodsda> MasterMel, good good,.
<silentassumption> Lieri, Linux distributions are all a matter of preference and opinion.
<idoc> or know how to fix it
<max__> Thank you so much. I figured it out.
<IndyGunFreak> Lieri: but just remember, Ubuntu/Debian is best, Redhat sucks, and you'll be OK.
<silentassumption> max_, the alsamixer worked?
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<max__> Sorta, I disabled something else.
<cyberius> Can't I add the hardy repo into my file so that i get the newest version?
<silentassumption> Which did you disable?
<Lieri> thanks all :) going to install it today
<achandrashekar> hello. I have been working for 2 days trying to get the failover parameter in dhcp server working on ubuntu. However, whenever I try to enter the parameters in, my ltsp clients cannot boot. Any idies, before i switch distros?
<max__> "Master M"
<idoc> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<LjL> cyberius: if you want to break your system
<silentassumption> Ah
<cyberius> okay... ;)
<unikon> Any idea what the projected release date of Hardy is?
<LjL> !hardy > unikon    (unikon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<max__> April 6?
<doris> ciao
<doris> !list
<LjL> !it | doris
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> doris: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, pokerth?.. has anyone played it?.. hwo good is it
<{Nathan}> My appearance manager always crashes when I try to customize things. Is there any fix for this?
<IndyGunFreak> i have it in my gutsy repo to, for what its worth
<silentassumption> Nathan, did you install your video card drivers?
<pike_> nathan change your nick ;p
<{Nathan}> silentassumption: yes, everything works but that. It just doesn't redraw itself.
<{Nathan}> pike_: nathan, nathan_, nathan__, nate, are all taken
<silentassumption> Do you have enough memory?
<pike_> nathan yeah the () messes up tab completion is all
<LjL> good irc clients let you tab-complete without typing the "{" ;)
<{Nathan}> silentassumption: yes, only 50% is being used
<jack-desktop> Is there anyway to make "DesktopConsole"(title name) not show up in awn?
<silentassumption> Hrm, I'm assuming you're using Beryl?
<{Nathan}> silentassumption: nope, not right now anyway
<Bodsda> {Nathan}, how about _nathan?
<silentassumption> How are you trying to customize it? Just regular settings? ie. colors, themes, etc?
<IndyGunFreak> whats wrong with his nick?
<zoid_> ciao
<Bodsda> bye
<LjL> !it | zoid_
<ubotu> zoid_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Bodsda> or is that hi
<Bodsda> i need to go to italian classes,.,.lol
<LjL> it's both
<{Nathan}> silentassumption: yes, I hit the "customize" button and it just doesn't draw itself anymore.
<Bodsda> LjL, pmg,,.thats stupid
<Bodsda> pmg=omg
<cyberius> mh the "opt" dir is also not writeable without sudo. just the home dir is writeable?
<zoid_> a
<zoid_> ok
<silentassumption> What do you mean, it doesn't draw itself?
<LjL> cyberius: that's correct
<{Nathan}> silentassumption: it just shows the window and a basic outline of the componets
<jack-desktop> Is there anyway to make "DesktopConsole"(title name) not show up in awn?
<LjL> cyberius: anything outside your home directory doesn't belong to your user, because it affects the entire system. the only half-exception is /tmp
<silentassumption> Try running it through the console, and see if it gives any error messages.
<{Nathan}> silentassumption: what's the command?
<silentassumption> gnome-theme-manager or gconf-editor
<achandrashekar> anyone familiar with dhcp load balancing
<Bodsda> {Nathan}, whats the program?
<rubeez> any idea on how to fix this error: Suspending
<rubeez> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.GLib.UnmappedError.GpmControlError.Code0: The message was not sent due to DBUS security rules
<silentassumption> rubeez, your question is lacking some vital information.
<{Nathan}> silentassumption: it's gnome-appearance-properties actually :p
<silentassumption> Ah, well there you go
<rubeez> i was just executing manually "gnome-power-cmd.sh suspend"...the normal suspend does not work
<rubeez> suspend works at GDM screen
<zoid_> hello
<spootman> LjL, I'm not sure how boot options are able to start the terminal and run 2 commands when the user logs in (much like putting a batch file in the startup folder on windows)
<LjL> !boot | spootman
<ubotu> spootman: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<zoid_> ai spik inglisch cum s gnend fuss
<amdbcg> hi
<LjL> spootman: To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local
<LjL> zoid_: not funny
<s0u][ight> damn i can't get my bcm4311 card working can someone help me?
<spootman> i'll give it a try
<s0u][ight> searched a lot in the forums
<zoid_> aiemm american boy
<amdbcg> woah, that sounds like my problem s0u][ight :)
<s0u][ight> don't wanna use ndiswrapper
<amdbcg> me neither
<amdbcg> I think someone recommended madwifi drivers
<amdbcg> but I haven't tried it yet
<s0u][ight> they don't work with bcm
<s0u][ight> they are fine for atheros chipset cards
<Starnestommy> ndiswrapper works well for me
<s0u][ight> like acer ones
<s0u][ight> i don't wanna use ndiswrapper
<s0u][ight> i need monitor mode etc.
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: I tried helping you before and you never told me what didn't work on it and why.
<s0u][ight> the farrest thing i did was retrieving signals from networks but no connection :(
<amdbcg> Starnestommy : you want to help me once I get Ubuntu installed ? :D
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: I assume that you tried to connect under system -> Administration _-> Network, right?
<s0u][ight> {Nathan} i know but i have a lot to do too :(
<s0u][ight> not only that way
<s0u][ight> cli
<s0u][ight> the tray icon
<{Nathan}> okay, so did you try to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file and use ifup to bring up the interface?
<amdbcg> Starnestommy : I've tried compiling on Fedora, but I couldn't seem to get it to work -that's why i'm trying Ubuntu
<funnyfarm> Can someone who's not busy help me with an install question?
<silentassumption> Don't be a wimp, use ndiswrapper
<||arifaX> funnyfarm: just ask and we will see
<IndyGunFreak> funnyfarm: just ask your question, if someone can answer, they will
<s0u][ight> {Nathan} my interface is up when i can retrieve signals right?
<badkitty> funnyfarm, Ask away dear chap
<s0u][ight> ndiswrapper is not a solution for me i need an open source driver
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: not really, it's up when you are connected. Edit the file and run "ifup <interfacenamehere>"
<{Nathan}> err, with a sudo :p
<s0u][ight> what do i have to include
<s0u][ight> ?
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: do you have an open network? Or is it encripted?
<funnyfarm> I guess I was just asking if anyone was free. Anyways, I'm working off the liveCD and I can move the mouse cursor, but I can't seem to click. Is it frozen, or just a problem with hardware? It worked fine before
<s0u][ight> open
<silentassumption> LiveCDs can be dodgy, just restart.
<funnyfarm> I was in the middle of an install...
<jack-desktop> Is there anyway to make "DesktopConsole"(title name) not show up in awn?
<tantric132> Hey everyone I have a quick question about Restricted Driver updates
<||arifaX> funnyfarm: try a ctrl + alt + backspace
<silentassumption> Did you try pressing the tab button and using enter?
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: then you just need your essid. eg "iface wlan0 dhcp" then "wireless-essid blah"
<amdbcg> funnyfarm : does the keyboard still work ?
<badkitty> any difference between server edition edgy and gutsy besides support?
<{Nathan}> soulrider: that's 2 lines, by the way
<jacek> easiest way to change ubuntu 7.04 feisty to kubuntu and update to gutsy
<badkitty> ie. Is it still better to use edgy
<silentassumption> badkitty: One is the server edition, and one is not. :D
<s0u][ight> {Nathan} u mean me?
<{Nathan}> yeah, sorry.
<badkitty> silentassumption, No there is a 7.10 server edition
<tantric132> I just reinstalled Ubuntu for the second time. Lastnight, I looked at the Restricted Drivers and it said that there was a driver update for my nVidia 6600, so I downloaded it, restarted Linux, and bam: my moniter said that the signal was out of range.
<jacek> problem is i don't want download spare megabytes of gnome updates
<silentassumption> Oh you mean, SE edgy and SE gutsy?
<pike_> badkitty: id move from edgy to either the current release or the lts release
<badkitty> silentassumption, Yah
<amdbcg> tantric132 : can you boot in safe mode?
<{Nathan}> jacek: is that a question? You want the easiest way to switch to kubuntu and upgrade to gutsy?
<badkitty> pike_, edgy is the lts isnt it
<amdbcg> err : command line and then uninstall the driver?
<funnyfarm> Allright, I gave ctrl + alt + backspace a try. Is there a way to see if the install was finished?
<silentassumption> It's most likely just more support and up to date.
<jacek> {Nathan}: yes
<s0u][ight> {Nathan} i can't follow can u explain  very slow and clearly
<silentassumption> funnyfarm: Yes, restart.
<pike_> badkitty: feisty
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: open the file /etc/network/interfaces as root, eg gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<badkitty> guess ill just give 7.10  a go  pike_ : Oh you may be right
<funnyfarm> Allright, restarting now. I'll still be on my other computer
<tantric132> amdbcg, this happened yesterday and I did not know what to do so I just reinstalled Linux(after all, I had just installed it for the first time anyway so I didn't loose anything but time). The resolution was set to something high before I restarted Linux(after installing the driver) so I think that the res was to high to be shown on my moniter but my question is, if it happens again, how do I recover without reinstalling
<tantric132> ubuntu
<tantric132> safe mode?
<{Nathan}> jacek: first, install kubuntu with "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" then remove all of ubuntu with "sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop", also, look at your PMs
<Hellow> Bodsda: it was a joke
<{Nathan}> !gutsy > jacek
 * amdbcg is used to Suse
<frijolie> alright, i'm going to give it a go...i want to wipe a 160GB HDD which contains Vista and make the switch over to Gutsy
<Faust-C> suse sucks way worse than ubuntu i can say that much
<frijolie> however, is there recommended sizes for the different partitions?
<{Nathan}> frijolie: good for you! What do you need help with?
<s0u][ight> {Nathan} ok what next
<amdbcg> frijolie: why not just dual boot the thing?
<Lettuc3> tantric132 try logging on to a terminal (ctrl+alt+f1 for example), and have a look at your xorg.conf.
<frijolie> or is the default "use entire disk" alright?
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: now, what's the name of the interface? is it wlan0? eth0? what is it?
<s0u][ight> eth1
<IndyGunFreak> frijolie: the default use entire disk, has always worked fine for me..
<jacek> {Nathan}: i know how to update, but that way requires me to update gnome which will be removed straight after switching to kde
<Lettuc3> tantric132 if it's something obvious, you can probably fix it by editing the file with nano.
<Hellow> frijolie: Gutsy is better than Vista in many ways than one, do you want to keep vista?
<sobersabre> hi guys
<frijolie> I don't want to keep Vista
<{Nathan}> jacek: then do the things in the order I told you to
<sobersabre> is Feisty a supported distribution?
<frijolie> this will be a new laptop
<IndyGunFreak> frijolie: havfe you used Linux before?.. don't cut your safety net completely
<Starnestommy> silentassumption: yes, it still is
<maximilion> Hmm, no sound applications can now play sound. The only thing I can think of is that I was afk for an hour, so the screen went into hibernate.
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: do you see a line that has eth1 in it?
<tantric132> Lettuc3, i'm brand new to linux and I know about the terminal, I just don't know what process and what commands to use incase this does happen. If this did happen, all I would need to do would be uninstall the restricted driver for my video card but idk how I would do that in terminal
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: if so, give it to me
<frijolie> @IndyGunFreak: yes, i haven't used Windows for about 6 months now
<Hellow> frijolie: do the "Entire Disk" install if u wish to kill Vista
<ffm> How can I run my own ubotu clone?
<silentassumption> tantric132: Edit your xorg.conf file
<ffm> where is its souce?
<s0u][ight> im in windows atm no connection with ubuntu :(
<pike_> frijolie: 1. stay away from ati 2. stay away from broadcom chipsets
<IndyGunFreak> frijolie: oh ok, well then by all mean, kabosh vista..t hats what i did on my new laptop.
<maximilion> Any thoughts? Can I 'rescan' usb and Ubuntu can connect to the USB audio card again?
<frijolie> @Hellow isn't there recommended sizes for the /swap and /home directories?
<IndyGunFreak> wireless has been my only issue., i think my chipset is jsut to new
<jacek> maximilion: just reconnect it
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: so you are writing this down?
<Lettuc3> tantric132 ah ok... maybe one of the other guys will be able to point you out in the right direction. sorry. :(
<silentassumption> tantric132: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frijolie> sizes = partition space
<s0u][ight> yeah
<frijolie> does it really matter?
<IndyGunFreak> frijolie: swap, is generally 1.5-2x your memory...
<sobersabre> guys, does feisty get security updates ?
<Hellow> frijolie: Well, swap i reccommend to be 1 Gig, and /home to be the rest of the disk
<Flannel> sobersabre: yes
<IndyGunFreak> frijolie: but like i said, i always just "use entire disk", and it works fine for me.
<cosmodad> frijolie: if you wanna do suspend-to-disk, have swap at least the size of your RAM.
<tantric132> silentassumption, im guessing that would open some kind of doc? what would I do after typing that in?
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: well then, make sure you have a line that says "iface eth0 inet dhcp" then right after that, "wireless-essid youressidhere"
<sobersabre> So, theoretically, my feisty ssh server should be getting the vmsplice bug fixed already ?
<pike_> frijolie: old rule was swap twice ram but with modern machines its more swap = ram or a little more for suspend to work
<silentassumption> tantric132: You can edit your resolution there.
<frijolie> @pike, yeah I've got an Intel965 Express, but just found out that I've got a RealTek wifi card that will take some tweaking
<maximilion_> !rescan usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rescan usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tantric132> oh I see! well thanks bro!
<Hellow> firjolie, er, / to be the rest of the disk
<cosmodad> 1.5-2x doesn't seem appropriate to me these days anymore. I'd cap it at 512 or 1024 MB.
<amdbcg> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sourcemaker> vmware-server not working
<Hellow> brb
<s0u][ight> ok next
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: then, run "sudo modprobe <whatever the driver name was, bcm something", "sudo ifdown eth1" then "sudo ifup eth1".
<pike_> frijolie: /home will be your biggest partition after a while / .. about 5 gigs 8-10 to be sure if you have the space
<frijolie> does it really matter perfecting the sizes of your partitions?
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: that SHOULD give you internet. If not, record as much info as you can and come back here and pm / contact me
<sourcemaker> I have removed vmware-player and installed vmware-server. Now I get the following error message: Module vmnet is not loaded.  Please verify that it is loaded before running this script.
<IndyGunFreak> pike_: thats it?.. i've got 5gigs of music in my home folder.
<s0u][ight> bcm43xx
<ffm> frijolie: its hard to change later.
<IndyGunFreak> bout 30-40gigs of videos
<pike_> IndyGunFreak: for / yeah my old feisty default install was like 1.8
<IndyGunFreak> pike_: oh i was talking about /home
<frijolie> @pike_ yeah I knew that the /home directory will become the largest after a while..once you install applications
<jacek> IndyGunFreak: legal, of course
<silentassumption> IndyGunFreak: I have 12 Brontobytes of music.
<pike_> IndyGunFreak: i have about 80 for home and 300 for /mnt/shared/ with all movies and stuff
<||arifaX> sourcemaker: I think you have to compile it?
<Lettuc3> time for sleep.
<IndyGunFreak> jacek: absolutely!.. :)
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: yes, modprobe that. I couldn't remember what it is.
<pike_> IndyGunFreak: that i bought of course
<frijolie> @ffm that's why i'm trying to get recommended partition sizes so I can customize it, if they really matter
<s0u][ight> {Nathan} next?
<maximilion_> Power management settings seem ok... any way to avoid Ubuntu powering down USB devices? Because I remember VLC shut down the first time I accessed it after the screen sleepmode
<badkitty> IndyGunFreak, I have 26 Gigs of music and 60 Gigs of video
<IndyGunFreak> pike_: lol, we're all honest joe's here, paying for our music and all.
<funnyfarm299> By the way, will someone tell me how to do that thing to make the text directed for a specific user?
<sourcemaker> ||arifaX: why should I do that? Vmware-player was working fine
<IndyGunFreak> badkitty: geez..
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: that's all it takes. If anything goes wrong, tell me what it is and I'll try to help
<jacek> i have 30G of mp3 and over 250G of videos
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: one last thing.
<s0u][ight> ...
<jacek> and who's the master?
<silentassumption> And by 60 Gigs of video, she means 60 Gigs of pr0n videos.
<jacek> excluding pr0n over 200G
<||arifaX> sourcemaker: I am using only workstation and I need to compile the module at every kernel update so I thought it might help
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: I used to have a card that used that driver about a year ago, and I never got the open source drivers working
<badkitty> silentassumption, Actually I have 0 bytes of pr0n
<IndyGunFreak> jacek: lol
<pike_> frijolie: big thing is /home and enough left over in / for /tmp not to run out because if it cant write to /tmp it is kinda crappy to fix if youre pretty new
<frijolie> @silentassumption do you have "Naughty Babysitters 9"?
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: I always had to use ndiswrapper, but that was a long time ago and before the restricted drivers manager
<frijolie> that's my favorite..hehe j/k
<||arifaX> s0u][ight: do you have hp notebook?
<silentassumption> I have Naughty Babysitters 9 and 10.
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: so have at it
<silentassumption> Those are stellar.
<LjL> stop please
<{Nathan}> silentassumption: torrents please
<s0u][ight> ||arifaX yes
<Flannel> sobersabre: It doesn't already (that I can see in the changelog) but it will recieve it.  yes.
<maximilion_> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Lettuc3> sourcemaker vmware-server from the repos installs vmnet. at least, it has on my machine.
<silentassumption> Nathan, www.sourpatch.org
<royharperoff> hmm ...
<{Nathan}> silentassumption: lol... so tempted to link to goatse right now
<||arifaX> s0u][ight: i have 6715b and it only works with ndiswrapper and the redmond driver, but works good, (currently using it :) )
<frijolie> does anyone know of a good HOWTO on the proper partitioning of a HDD?
<LjL> i don't THINK SO. i said STOP
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<silentassumption> I don't think goatse is stil online.
<BoD[]> Hey!
<pike_> frijolie: what is the hd size?
<Lettuc3> sourcemaker maybe something to do with not purging vmware player? if i remember correctly, if the installer can't find an appropriate pre-compiled module for your distro/architecture, then it will try to compile one for you, but not otherwise.
<s0u][ight> well i need it to work with aircrack-ng suite
<frijolie> @pike_ 160GB
<silentassumption> s0u][ight: Planning a hack attack?
<s0u][ight> naah security tests
<silentassumption> Hah, that's what they all say.
<badkitty> s0u][ight, backtrack2 ???
<s0u][ight> no 3
<sourcemaker> Lettuc3: yes... I did not purge... only remove
<silentassumption> "I'm pen testing my neighbours security"
<badkitty> s0u][ight, 3 came out?
<oeb> Hmmm, think I should have went with the text install option, this fecking laptop is taking way too long to boot into the live cd.
<s0u][ight> beta very good
<pike_> frijolie: 10 for / 2.5 for /tmp rest for /home i guess personally i like a small 10MB /boot too
<LjL> i thought i gave enough clues with regards to "stop"
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<s0u][ight> they got compiz etc.
<pike_> frijolie: swap = ram
<Soludra> I can't figure out how to shut down the "X server" so I can install my nVidia drivers, can someone help me?
<||arifaX> s0u][ight: I think that might never ever work with broadcom in this notebook
<jacek> btw. 7.04 have compiz or compiz-fusion
<BoD[]> Hey I have a networking question. I have a box with one nic, and it appears as "eth1", but previously it was "eth0".  I don't know what I did.  What defines the nic names?
<{Nathan}> Soludra: hit ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the X server
<ffm> BoD[]: magic.
<s0u][ight> ||arifaX they got new developments
<LjL> silentassumption: also, sorry for taking so long to get my Flash to work with your site
<Lettuc3> sourcemaker i can't say for sure that's the problem, but it's something to think of... i dont think you'd have to compile it manually though.
<s0u][ight> like b43 driver instead of bcm43XX
<||arifaX> s0u][ight: sounds good
<BoD[]> ffm: :)
<pike_> BoD[]: in older versions there is a file in /etc/ but its not there in gutsy so not sure
<Soludra> {Nathan}, I don't want to restart it, I want to shut it down temporarily, so I can install the nVidia drivers, and then bring it back up.
<Soludra> That's what the directions say =P
<Lettuc3> right. bedtime for good this time. laters people.
<ffm> BoD[]: maybe you plugged in a usb-ethernet or have another adapter (pseudoadapter)?
<Tiven> goodnight Lettuc3
<s0u][ight> but the bad thing is they have to develop the drivers with reversed engeneering
<Radly> Barack Obama voted FOR the Patriot Act, more funding for America's aggression in Iraq, and every increased spending measure he could get his lying articulate hands on. Hmmm lets add some more contradictions and exposed lies...... In the NH debate, he called for going into Pakistan. In many speaches he has advocated going into Africa for peacekeeping. (Sounds like that would be worse than Vietnam!)
<s0u][ight> the company aint helping
<BoD[]> ffm: no I didn't plug anything new
<Radly> Oh yeah!!! THAT WILL REALLY HEAL AMERICA. Keep on believing it Obamatards. You all will be sorry, as Barack Hussein Obama is no better than Clinton or Edwards.
<s0u][ight> no politics plz
<BoD[]> ffm: the odd thing, when I look dmesg, it seems that it detects eth0.. It doesn't say anything about eth1
<s0u][ight> damn  i got to wake up early but i don't wanna sleep atm XD
<jacek> s0u][ight: bad thing is when you kill alternator in genset which go to customer at friday
<ffm> BoD[]: no idea then.
<BoD[]> ffm: but then if I try ifup eth0 : no such device
<BoD[]> oh
<BoD[]> is there somewhere in /dev where I can see network adapters?
<s0u][ight> grrrrr hopefully i get my new laptop soon
<{Nathan}> Soludra: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<jacek> BoD[]: no
<s0u][ight> i'm gonna buy a fully supported one
<Soludra> {Nathan}: Gutsy
<s0u][ight> no hp for me anymore
<funnyfarm299> How do you direct text at a specific person in IRC?
<{Nathan}> Soludra: if you run the restricted-drivers-manager then you can install the nvidia driver without shutting down X
<ArionH> Hi all
<{Nathan}> funnyfarm299: just like this
<BoD[]> :(
<jacek> s0u][ight: i have now sony vaio VGN-FE21B and everything work out of box
<Soludra> {Nathan}: I don't think the manager updates the driver though, does it?
<ffm> funnyfarm299: or you do "/msg <name? <message>"
<s0u][ight> how much does it cost?
<dookdook> my friend is running feisty with a dual boot, multi-headed machine.  he says its freezing randomely...any ideas on how to debug this problem?
<Starnestommy> funnyfarm299: like this?
<funnyfarm299> Yes
<jacek> i don't know
<s0u][ight> can u give specifications?
<cosmodad> dookdook: checking the RAM with memtest would be a starter.
<jacek> core duo 1,6GHz
<{Nathan}> s0u][ight: or, if you get an older laptop the hardware is more likely to be supported
<Starnestommy> funnyfarm299: say someone's nickname in a message
<badkitty> funnyfarm299, I believe you have to be registered to do that though
<jenda> I just close an unsaved document in openoffice. I think I have very frequent autosaves. Where can I find them? What do I do next? I'm afraid to open teh document lest I lose the autosaves, which I suppose are considered temporary files.
<s0u][ight> naah no oldies
<jacek> 1G memory, wifi (intel)
<s0u][ight> what chipset?
<s0u][ight> say atheros
<cosmodad> jenda: I think autosave is for crashes, not closing docs unsaved.
<ibou> what is "binfmt_misc" in my mtab for ?
<jenda> cosmodad: but they are saved somewhere, aren't they?
<funnyfarm299> funnyfarm299: Thanks guys for helping me install
<yannl>  hi, i deleted my panel by mistake . I restored it manually but nome some functions are disabled (tray icon: programms just disapear etc.). How can I restore the original one?
<jacek> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
<jacek> from lspci
<LjL> !resetpanel | yannl
<ubotu> yannl: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jacek> ibou: binformat misc
<cosmodad> jenda: I don't know enough about OOo (isn't there a channel on freenode too?), but I'd say it'll be discarded once you close the doc either saved or unsaved.
<s0u][ight> hmmm what driver do u use for it?
<unikon> Whats the difference between the 710 Cd compared to the 7.10 DVD
<jacek> ibou: nice thing for automatic loading windows binaries into wine
<ibou> jacek: thanks a lot
<s0u][ight> i'm off cyaaa
<LjL> unikon: the DVD comes with more software on it. which you can install from the internet anyway
<kostkon> jenda, you could check your .openoffice-org2 folder
<jenda> cosmodad: there is, but no response... there is a file in .openoffice/backup ... it is a .bak file
<jenda> kostkon: working on it.
<kostkon> jenda, ok
<PodMan99a> hey all any news on when 8.10 will be out?
<Starnestommy> PodMan99a: April 6, iirc
<LjL> err, that would be 8.04
<PodMan99a> Starnestommy, genius... any changelog out for that at the moment?? or do i have to bu**er off and check when its out
<umdoistres> hi, a install a program (LiVES) and everething ok, but the program don't run..
<LjL> PodMan99a, *8.04* will be out in april, not 8.10
<{Nathan}> How come the ubuntu realeases go from .04 to .10 to whole number + 1 .04 again?
<jenda> Can't find anything usefull there :(
<frijolie> so does this sound like a good idea? swap = 2GB (size of my RAM), / = 5GB, and /home = rest of HDD?
<LjL> {Nathan}: it's the month of release.
<PodMan99a> LjL, close.... lol only .06 out.... lol any change log out for that yet?
<LjL> PodMan99a: .06...?
<{Nathan}> LjL: wow, that makes so much sense. Thanks.
<orgy`> hi, is there a way to automatically recover files from the lost+found dir?
<jenda> {Nathan}: they don't go to whole number, though :)
<ArionH> does anyone know how much bandwith a webserver needs? i just set up an ubuntu lamp server and want to know how much this will stress my connection
<{Nathan}> that explains 6.06 too :p
<{Nathan}> ArionH: depends on how many hits you get
<PodMan99a> LjL, ... maths man maths.... ne way.... changelog?
<TurtleOfDoom> ArionH: 0 if no one connects to it, infinite if the whole world likes your site
<LjL> !hardy > PodMan99a    (PodMan99a, see the private message from Ubotu)
<smros> I keep getting stuck on a 7.10 install, during disk partitioning,  at the step where it says "detecting file systems".  anyone else have this problem?
<ArionH> ok :) thanks :)
<toresn> i'm having some problems playing dvds ... they _can_ play them, but the quality isn't too good ... what does "No accelerated IMDCT transform found" mean ?
<rikkimaru> How can I get my webcame working in ubuntu?
<PodMan99a> LjL, ubotu is a damn cool tool
<toresn> i'm having some problems playing dvds ... i _can_ play them, but the quality isn't too good ... what does "No accelerated IMDCT transform found" mean ?
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> does anyone here have experience of gmailfs?
<||arifaX> TheRealFaceOfBoe: tried it I think 1 year ago, worked fine
<umdoistres> hi, a install a program (LiVES) and everething ok, but the program don't run, the error message is "command not found", but, the "readme" file, says that the command is that..
<||arifaX> TheRealFaceOfBoe: has some limits in filename length and depth
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> ||arifax: i have been trying to get it up and running and have encountered problems, did you have any when you did it?
<KLR250_Rider> hi
<Soludra> Grrrreat... when I start up the graphical stuff again (afteri nstalling my NVIDIA stuff) it comes up garbled and shifted off screen...
<Watchforice> yo
<Soludra> so I'm stuck on ircII from the command line here >_<
<||arifaX> TheRealFaceOfBoe: first experience was with windows, there was an extension to show the "g-drive" in explorer and then i tried it under linux. I could mount my gmail as fs in ubuntu.
<Soludra> any ideas? >_<
<Watchforice> anyone explain to me what is actually supposed to happen when i place the Ubuntu disk in my drive and restart the comp and tell it to run/install unbuntu?
<MIFI> Hi, does anyone Know a Quick and easy way to install Compiz? It's because i want to demonstrate a friend some features of ubuntu.
<Starnestommy> Soludra: isn't ircII outdated?
<Soludra> Starnestommy, didn't I just say I broke GNOME?
<||arifaX> TheRealFaceOfBoe: I think I used http://tinyurl.com/3ofk6
<Jack_Sparrow> Soludra: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa mode 1024  will get you back into gui then you can go from there
<Soludra> I'm stuck on the command line. There's not much IRC-wise I can use...
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> ||arifax: i'll check it out, cheers
<kyle__> Watchforice, um
<badkitty> Watchforice, It is supposed to boot to a screen where you have the option to test the disk or run a liveCD session
<Jack_Sparrow> MIFI: If you have gutsy, you have compiz
<Soludra> k, thanks, I'll try that.
<Watchforice> ok
<kyle__> badkitty, you fail.
<Watchforice> im very new
<badkitty> kyle__, I do?
<kyle__> Watchforice, he's wrong
<Watchforice> i thought it was supposed to go directly to the OS
<Watchforice> off of the cd
<faber> can someone help me with a sound problem?
<Watchforice> but i get a prompt
<kyle__> Watchforice, you press enter and a progress bar shows
<Jack_Sparrow> MIFI: Please do not pm people without asking.. thanks.
<pike_> Watchforice: unless it has a problem loading the gui then you might get a prompt
<Jack_Sparrow> MIFI: What you will need to add.. is ccsm
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<Khisanth> you press enter and a cylon shows up :P
<kyle__> Watchforice, indicating the progress of ubuntu loading
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<danand_> Soludra - have you checked for errors in your X logs? cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | egrep '(WW|EW)'
<MIFI> oups ok jack.. is there an alternative way? i am a unregisted user
<badkitty> kyle__, You dont get the option of to test the disk, boot the disk, etc?
<Watchforice> kyle__ yeah i get that but after a second of the orange bar, i get a prompt
<kyle__> Watchforice, ah ok
<Jack_Sparrow> MIFI: Alternate way for what.. getting ccsm?
<kyle__> Watchforice, whats it say?
<dieter_> hi
<Watchforice> um
<MIFI> PMing U ;)
<HangukMiguk> where are the larger icons for Pidgin located in ubuntu? i've been searching for them so i can get idesk configured
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> ||arifax: yea, that is what i am using, the first problem i ran into was an out of date python gmail libary which i have updated
<Watchforice> i forgot what it says
<kyle__> badkitty, you do, but you slightly confused him
<Watchforice> give me a dir
<sarthor> how can i put adds on my website???
<dieter_> is this the ubuntu helpdesk?
<badkitty> kyle__, how is that?
<Watchforice> kyle__ gives me a directory they a blinking underscore
<badkitty> kyle__, and FAIL is such a harsh word, you dont have to be so abrasive
<faber> anyone? cant get sound, I had sound, but after a reboot it died.
<Watchforice> then*
<Jack_Sparrow> MIFI: You need to ask people in advance if it is ok.. we also prefer people to stay in channel.. It keeps you from getting bad advice and helps others in how to deal with the issue if it comes up
<kyle__> badkitty, "<Watchforice> anyone explain to me what is actually supposed to happen when i place the Ubuntu disk in my drive and restart the comp and **tell it to run/install unbuntu**?"
<kyle__> tr0gd0r, ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> kyle__: You should get a full desktop os.. if it is the live cd and not the text install alternate.  if live fails...
<Jack_Sparrow> At start or install F6 and before the -- there are a number of option you can try.  noapic  or acpi=off   are common ones
<Watchforice> :)
<tr0gd0r> kyle__, Oh .. your right about not running a liveCD session thats if he is booting it in windows or whatever.. yah it does go to the install stuff where you can also test disk etc
<mohamed> hi all, any one can help me with uclibc-toolchain?, I'm using ubuntu 7.10
<HangukMiguk> where are the larger icons for Pidgin located in ubuntu? i've been searching for them so i can get idesk configured
<faber> so much for help... I'll just surf the web and find something... I hope
<faber> bye
<kyle__> tr0gd0r, he mentioned the install stuff already, see the thing in **'s
<Watchforice> i dont understand the tutorials online say that it doesnt matter if im have windows, if i boot the CD it should load the OS off of the disk, like a demo
<danand_> HangukMiguk - type locate pidgin | grep png | grep icons in a terminal
<unikon> i hate it when people asking for help ask the questions then leave abruptly without giving anyone a chance to respond
<filo1234> hi to all...i need to use my phone LG KU385 for internet connection trought bluetooth ....when i get wvdial result is modem not responding have some idea?
<kyle__> Watchforice, you were asking what happens AFTER you press enter on "run/install ubuntu"
<kyle__> Watchforice, when you put the CD in and reboot
<HangukMiguk> danand_: thanks
<Watchforice> asking what is "supposed to happen"
<Watchforice> cause i get a prompt after the loading bar
<kyle__> Watchforice, what does it say, we'd like to know
<Watchforice> after i select install/run ubuntu
<Watchforice> i will reboot and tell you hang tight
<grawww> if I'm told "You should have the following lines in modprobe.conf"... where is my modprobe.conf file?
<danand_> HangukMiguk - try /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/logo.png too
<Watchforice> I will be right back kyle__
<kyle__> !modprobe.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe.conf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kyle__> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kyle__> ok
<kyle__> grawww, um
<kyle__> grawww, maybe /etc/modprobe or something like that.
<grawww> kyle__: it's not there
<kyle__> grawww, i mean in /etc sorry
<Ademan> has anyone noticed that at larger sizes freetype renders fonts "fatter" than, say, cleartype or truetype?  (The glyphs' lines seem thicker)
<grawww> i'm trying to follow the instructions here: http://linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Generic_SAA7134_Card_Installation but, they seem incomplete for noobs
<danand_> HangukMiguk - try  locate pidgin | grep png | less and look through those results if you don't find what you want from previous
<FLUXxXx> Hello! How can I make sure a friend's Ubuntu system is IPv6 Ready? Where do i look? What do i install?
<Ademan> grawww: /etc/modprobe.conf i believe
<Ademan> FLUXxXx: it should be by default, generally people with only ipv4 have had to manually turn off ipv6 support
<Streetie>  /msg nickserv link <StreetDevil> <hkg154>
<stroyan> grawww, kyle__ : try 'man modprobe.conf' .  All  the files in /etc/modprobe.d are read as modeprobe.conf files.
<Streetie>  /msg nickserv link <StreetDevil> <hkg154>
<mohbana> hey guys i am kinda stuck i reinstalled fedora and i decided to install grub into the mbr, now i can't boot at all into ubuntu
<Soludra> Reconfiguring gnome didn't work. When I start up the graphical interface (I come up to the login screen), the whole screen is pushed down and above it is junk color, and the screen is also looped around to the left (so the "screen border" is in the middle of the screen, and I can move the mouse off the left side to the right). X_X
<kyle__> FLUXxXx, it is IPv6 ready!
<FLUXxXx> not me, a friend's
<FLUXxXx> Ademan: so where do i look?
<tr0gd0r> Anyone describe what difference is between openvpn and ssh?
<kyle__> FLUXxXx, same thing
<grawww> stroyan: so is there any way to open up the file?
<FLUXxXx> lsmod | grep ipv6 should be enough?
<Ademan> FLUXxXx: you shouldn't have to, it should already be turned on
<umdoistres> hi, a install a program (LiVES) and everething ok, but the program don't run, the error message is "command not found", but, the "readme" file, says that the command is that..
<muramasa> Could someone share a big and nice sources.list? I'm a 7.10 user if that matters :-)
<Ademan> muramasa: lol, if you're looking for stuff to add i reccomend the bleeding edge wine repos, and medibuntu
<sourcemaker> I have a defect vmware-player installation. In adapet "vmware-player" is red... how can I solve the problem?
<rikkimaru> how can i get my webcam working?"
<cellofellow> is there anybody who knows how ID3 tags work?
<FLUXxXx> Ademan: there has to be some way to test it. for example, i tell my friend 'hey, check XX out, if it prints YES, your system is ipv6 ready, if not...."
<FLUXxXx> SOMETHING
<stroyan> grawww: You can edit the files in /etc/modprobe.d/  Or you can add a new file in that directory to add more configuration lines.  The change to a directory was intended to make maintainance easier.
<Ademan> muramasa: also technically you're not supposed to hand modify sources.list anymore, there's a directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  where you put individual files in for other repositories
<pike_> umdoistres: so that means the command isnt in the $PATH.
<Streetie> can someone tal private message to me? anything...
<Soludra> No help for the guy who broke his graphics? >_>
<kyle__> FLUXxXx, run that command!
<rikkimaru> can someone please help me get my webcam working?
<Ademan> FLUXxXx: of course you can test it but i'm trying to say unless he did something to turn it off, it IS on already
<umdoistres> pike_: and how ai concert this ?
<Ademan> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rikkimaru> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> FLUXxXx: 6 is the standard install..
<grawww> stroyan: so when it says to add: "alias char-major-81 videodev", what file should that be under in modprobe.d
<tr0gd0r> Ademan, Really? thats interesting.. good diea
<muramasa> Ademan, ah I see :-) Not too well adapted I suppose hehe
<watchforice> kyle__ ok im back
<cellofellow> I have these impossible MP3 files that I cannot for the life of me tag so that my MP3 player can read the tags.
<Ademan> muramasa, tr0gd0r: yeah it makes it easier to add/remove repositories in an automated fashion without having to have a super complex text processor lol
<pike_> umdoistres: what is this application and how did you install it?
<watchforice> its says (initramfs)
<Streetie> can aynone tell me something private or do u know if i'm stuck or not?
<Streetie> not sure if verything of irc works yet
<tr0gd0r> Ademan, I like the idea, kinda reminds me of server site setups
<Soludra> So either i'm being ignored, or no-one knows what to do about my problem?
<Ademan> muramasa, tr0gd0r: if you guys look at the instructions for adding medibuntu or the wine repositories it follows the new convention (for instance medibuntu creates /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list   and fills it with the data regarding its repository)
<umdoistres> pike_: its the "LiVES" and i install for the "./configure"
<pike_> !ask | Streetie :-)
<ubotu> Streetie :-): Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Soludra: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa mode 1024
<grawww> stroyan: I guess it goes into "aliases", but how do I "activate"?  do i need to reboot for changes to modprobe.conf... or do I need to do something else?
<muramasa> Ademan, didn't know that actually :-) thanks for telling me about it
<stroyan> grawww: You should have a look in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and in particular the lines that refer to videodev
<Soludra> Jack_Sparrow: I already did the reconfiguring stuff. It didn't help.
<Ademan> np :-)
<tr0gd0r> Ademan, Hmm I never saw that... is that from medibuntu site or ubuntu site?
<Ademan> tr0gd0r: medibuntu's, one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> Soludra: what did you set it at?
<tr0gd0r> Ademan, That must be brand new
<pike_> umdoistres: ok so you did a ./configure? did you then type 'make' ?
<Soludra> Jack_Sparrow: I had to go through the whole configuring thing, there was a lot to set.
<Ademan> tr0gd0r: it's kinda the successor to the plf repositories, it's got all those packages that no one else dares host :-p (like w32codecs and libdvdcss2)
<Jack_Sparrow> Soludra: Did you set it to vesa card and 1024 max
<danand_> kyle - think modprobe.conf has been replaced with the seperate files in the directory /etc/modprobe.d - see man modprobe.conf for more details
<umdoistres> pike_: how i finish the installation ?
<grawww> stroyan: ok, so this line says: alias char-major-81-* videodev
<Soludra> Um.. I don't think so. I set something to nvidia (cause I just installed drivers from nvidia).
<grawww> stroyan:  does the star mean anything?
<stroyan> grawww: You may be able to get a configuration change to apply by using 'modprobe -r module; modprobe module'.  But you should always try a reboot after editing a file like that to see what you broke.
<Soludra> Jack_Sparrow: Um.. I don't think so. I set something to nvidia (cause I just installed drivers from nvidia).
<tr0gd0r> Ademan, I have those installed ;-) I didn't notice where it installed to though...very neat
<Jack_Sparrow> Soludra: Then you didnt listen, which makes it hard to help you
<pike_> umdoistres: do you have a readme or install file in the directory?
<Ademan> tr0gd0r, muramasa:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu   http://winehq.org/site/download-deb     you'll notice they both create  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<repository_name>.list :-)
<pike_> umdoistres: ls command to see
<watchforice> whenever i try to boot ubuntu from the disc, I end up at a prompt that says (initramfs)
<Ademan> k i'm done now :-p
<Soludra> Jack_Sparrow: It's kind of hard to read things from ircII, sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa mode 1024
<Soludra> alright.
<ambrose__> hey quick question, how do u check conflicting packages?
<pike_> umdoistres: generic answer is 1. ./configure  2. make  3. sudo make install
<toresn> i'm having some problems playing dvds ... i _can_ play them, but the quality isn't too good ... what does "No accelerated IMDCT transform found" mean ?
<tr0gd0r> Ademan, Yeah I see.
<Jack_Sparrow> Soludra: Once you get into gui, you need to post your xorg.conf and run a few tests.
<mohbana> hey guys i am kinda stuck i reinstalled fedora and i decided to install grub into the mbr, now i can't boot at all into ubuntu
<Survivorman> Solundra left Jack_Sparrow
<ambrose__> how do u check conflicting packages?
<streetdevil> hi all
<grawww> how do you scroll up in irssi?
<stroyan> grawww: The star is a wildcard matching any string.  (See 'man modprobe.conf' again.)  I would guess that you want to comment out the original line as it competes with the lines listed on the URL you are using.  But this video config doesn't look familar to me.
<umdoistres> pike_: and how is the sintaxe of "make" and "sudo make install" ?
<solar_george> <ambrose__> what exactly do you want to find out
<credible> grawww: pg up
<danand_> ambrose - you can check in aptitude. For any give package press enter on it and in the bottom half of the screen it should give you a list of packages that the package depends on / conflicts with etc
<pike_> mohbana: so grub on the first 512 bytes of the disk is now pointing to the boot dir on your fedora box you either edit that menu.lst or rerun grub install in ubuntu so it can rewrite the mbr to point to its boot/grub dir
<cellofellow> How can I tag my MP3 files for my MP3 player? They normally work with files I download, but stuff I rip just doesn't work will enough. Must be the apps I'm using.
<credible> grawww: you can also use the /scrollback command
<vasilisa> #windows is not answering and my girlfriend seems to think Im her personal tech support. can ANYONE get her off the phone so i can play final fantasy again, just by telling me whether to log into "i386" or "miniNT" from the recovcery console??
<ambrose__> well my friends repos are jack so we cant install anything
<streetdevil> is there a way to get ure files from ure windows HD and load em into ubuntu?
<pike_> umdoistres: ./configure; make;sudo make isntall  <-- might work might not
<streetdevil> seems he doesn't see my files
<tato> how install restricted driver for ati 9100 pro?
<watchforice> whenever i try to boot ubuntu from the disc, I end up at a prompt that says (initramfs), why is this?
<Soludra> Jack_Sparrow: it's really only _just_ better enough to be able to get on mIRC instead of going back to ircII. I still have a kind of large row of junk data at the top of the screen, and the screen still loops horizontally.
 * vasilisa looks around for help
<Jack_Sparrow> mohbana: To get ubuntu and keep fedora you should ask in fedora on how to edit the grub config grub that their installer setup
<vasilisa> come on guys
<ambrose__> any thoughts guys
<danand_> cellofellow - there is an excellent package called easytag for tagging mp3's, ogg vorbis files etc. it also lets you do batch renaming of files etc based on the entries in the tag
<ambrose__> i mean i tried juss about everything
<danand_> cellofellow - just sudo apt-get install easytag
<Jack_Sparrow> Soludra: miRC ? what os are you in?
<cellofellow> danand_: I know EasyTag. Is there somewhere I can get advanced help on the thing? It has a lot of settings and some things just aren't working.
<streetdevil> is there a way to get ure files from ure windows HD and load em into ubuntu?
<Soludra> Ubuntu.  With Wine.
<streetdevil> seems he doesn't see my files
<Soludra> Jack_Sparrow: Ubuntu.  With Wine.
<streetdevil> ...
<streetdevil> is there a way to get ure files from ure windows HD and load em into ubuntu?
<streetdevil> seems he doesn't see my files
<ph0rensic> Can anyone explain the difference between VPN and SSH?
<Jack_Sparrow> Soludra: post your xorg to the pastebin.. not in the channel.. identify what type of video card you are using and install xchat or something so you are not running wine and complicating the problem
<cellofellow> ph0rensic: A VPN is an encrypted tunnel creating a virtual LAN over a WAN. SSH can be used to encrypt that tunnel but so can other systems.
<Jack_Sparrow> streetdevil: Please do not repeat
<xeom> Im running into a lot of keyboard lag is there anyway to reduce this? as i type something it sometimes takes a while to acctualy show up on the screen for instance i can finish typing a whole word and then it will pop up.
<streetdevil> ah soz but 'm new into ubutu and didn't think u guys saw it
<Jack_Sparrow> xeom: then something is wrong.. that is not normal
<cellofellow> ph0rensic: SSH is primarily for remote shell login with encryption. Like an encrypted Telnet.
<danand_> cellofellow - can be a bit intimidating at first ... try man easytag or visit the homepage for help
<stroyan> ph0rensic: A vpn is a transparent mapping of IP addresses to another network.  ssh is most often used for a shell connection.  It can also tunnel one particular port at a time to a machine on another network.
<xeom> i acctualy have to turn off repeat keys because its so bad
<xavieran> xeom: What are your hardware statistics?
<cellofellow> danand_: ok.
 * tcpdumpgod tips his hat to Jack_Sparrow 
<xeom> amd 5600+ 2GB ram 8800GTS
<ph0rensic> stroyan, Are these two apps used in conjunction with eachother or are they used : either/or?
<dookdook> i would like to install linux-image-2.6.20-15-386, but its saying it can't find it...suggestions?
<danand_> cellofellow - stick with it though - its very powerful and worth the effort - luck
<xavieran> Ok...
<xeom> keyboardis a old logitech i had laying around
<xavieran> I would say your swap is not mounted...
<pike_> umdoistres: its really not advisable when youre newer to ubuntu to go outside of the ubuntu packages. if i were you id consider just looking in synaptic for something that suits me
<Jack_Sparrow> xeom: wired or wireless?
<watchforice> whenever i try to boot ubuntu from the disc, I end up at a prompt that says (initramfs), why is this?
<ph0rensic> cellofellow, So If I want a graphical remote session use VPN and a console use SSH or am I confused still?
<cellofellow> danand_: easytag isn't that hard to use really. It tags my files just fine. It's just they end up formatted ever so slightly wrong and my SanDisk Sansa e250 doesn't read them.
<xeom> Jack_sparrow:wired
<stroyan> ph0rensic: You can ssh through a vpn.  I don't know of a vpn that relies on ssh as its transport.  I suppose it could be done.
<Starnestommy> watchforice: sounds like a bad disc
<xavieran> xeom can you please run the command "mount"?
<watchforice> honestly?
<Jack_Sparrow> watchforice: Hardware not recognized or bad burn or bad download
<xavieran> And post your output
<watchforice> omfg
<xeom> Xavieran: Yes one second please
<watchforice> :(
<Soludra> Jack_Sparrow: I'm on xChat now. And I've been working from the command line (with the graphical desktop off) because of these screen problems, which meant I couldn't properly do anything.
<cosmodad> dookdook: make sure you have the feisty repositories enabled.
<xavieran> Ok...
<cellofellow> ph0rensic: you can do graphics with SSH too. No, VPN is more of the lower-level TCP/IP stuff, not remote control systems like SSH, VNC, or PCAnywhere.
<Jack_Sparrow> watchforice: Reburn at a slow speed 4 or 8  or get the alternate
<stroyan> ph0rensic: ssh -X can do a nice job of forwarding X clients to an X server on the other side.  But it isn't really suited to a full gdm login.
<Jack_Sparrow> Soludra: Post your xorg to the pastebin
<xeom> xavieran:Done what information do you want from the output
<watchforice> ok i will try that
<watchforice> thank you
<Soludra> Jack_Sparrow: Where's my xorg?
<danand_> cellofellow - oh - could always buy a new mp3 player :)
<cellofellow> ph0rensic: ssh -X is not that bad, but needs a lot of bandwidth.
<cellofellow> danand_: I just got this one.
<daveybabes> I tried the mini install cd the other day it worked like a charm only 9MB
<tcpdumpgod> VPN is a "virtual private network" meaning... you're getting an internal IP (from your office or wherever).
<danand_> cellofellow - :(
<ph0rensic> tcpdumpgod, I see thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Soludra: etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tcpdumpgod> no problem ph0rensic
<ph0rensic> cellofellow, so if I want to access a graphical session of a remote computer whats the way to go
<xavieran> xeom:Sorry for the wait...just the output into pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> ph0rensic: rdesktop and terminal server client
<cellofellow> ph0rensic: no, VNC or FreeNX are better for that.
<tcpdumpgod> ph0rensic, that depends on how the remote network is set up.
<cellofellow> Jack_Sparrow: same thing
<tcpdumpgod> If your machine isnt behind a firewall, you can just do X11 over SSH.
<xeom> xavieran:http://pastebin.com/d699c6730
<ph0rensic> tcpdumpgod, Well lets say it is over the inter.. i would prbably want vpn with terminal server client?
<xavieran> eom:ty
<xavieran> xeom:ty
<tcpdumpgod> yes ph0rensic
<cellofellow> ph0rensic: it's better to forgo the encryption when you are on the LAN. Way faster. Use just regular X11 networking stuff like XDMCP.
<tcpdumpgod> for security reasons.
<NeonLightning> how do i set a static ip i need to transfer from a older ubuntu system to a fedora system from crossovercable
<tcpdumpgod> Yeah, if you're on a LAN.
<tcpdumpgod> If you're accessing your machine from home, then i'd VPN in and do X11 over SSH
<xavieran> xeom:Just as I thought...your swap partition is not mounted...just to be sure ,however,could you also paste the output of the command "cat /etc/fstab"?
<cellofellow> tcpdumpgod: that'd be double encryption which would be way slow.
<xeom> yea i acctualy didnt make a swap partion wasn't sure i needed it. One sec for that other part
<Soludra> Jack_Sparrow: http://rafb.net/p/BsN98I63.html
<xeom> xavieran: http://pastebin.com/d62103dde
<solexious> [Q] Is there a way i can squash all files in my windows partition so i can shrink it, create another partition in the space and install ubuntu
<xavieran> xeom:You definetely need it!
<ph0rensic> cellofellow, tcpdumpgod Jack_Sparrow : So overall.. say if over the internet use vpn then use a terminal service or xdmcp, and if inside lan just use terminal service or same xdmcp?
<xeom> Xavieran: ok what would be quickest way to edit the partion and make one? as well how big should it be?
<cellofellow> ph0rensic: you don't need a VPN per se period. I would use SSH for the Internet though.
<cellofellow> VPN's are devilish to set up.
<Jack_Sparrow> Soludra: line 81   I doubt the real specs are that high.. double check that
<mkbernard> .
<xavieran> xeom: You will need to boot into the livecd and create a swap partition...with the amount of ram you have I would say 2gb would suffice...
<frijolie> how do you send user specific messages?
<tcpdumpgod> ph0rensic, all VPN is for is to give you an IP from a remote lan.
<Soludra> Jack_Sparrow: How do I check that? *sigh*
<frijolie> is it "@username"?
<Starnestommy> frijolie: like this?
<Jack_Sparrow> cellofellow: http://www.techmongrel.com/29/remote-desktop-ubuntu-710-from-windows/  is one help page
<ph0rensic> cellofellow, Ok I see
<frijolie> yes, Starnestommy
<xeom> xavieran: i thought i wouldnt need any with 2gb of ram will do now thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> Soludra: google your monitor type and find the specs
<Starnestommy> frijolie: just say someone's nickname in the message
<xavieran> xeom:No problem...
<Soludra> Jack_Sparrow: I don't have a clue what monitor type I have, I'm on a laptop.
<frijolie> oh you don' t have to do a special format?
<frijolie> Starnestommy?
<Jack_Sparrow> ph0rensic: that link was for you
<ph0rensic> cellofellow, So I should still be able to view x screens over internet using ssh and view shared folders info using the remote connection
<stupidwhiteman> has anyone had difficulty with audio CDs playing? Totem will play the first track, but won't play the rest, also the CD doesn't auto-mount, it has an "invalid mount option"
<Starnestommy> frijolie: usually, it doesn't, but putting the nickname at the beginning is best
<stroyan> ph0rensic: There are many different ways to use graphical apps. VPN can act like a new X server that you run your apps on.  Or x11vnc can show you an existing X server on a remote console.  vnc can use a ssh connection to tunnel its data.
<Jack_Sparrow> Soludra: then goole your laptop or find a pdf orf the specs.  the nvidia 8600's are not easy to work with
<frijolie> starnestommy: is it case-sensitive?
<ph0rensic> stroyan, Man all these options are confusing hehe..
<Starnestommy> frijolie: usually, it isn't
<stroyan> ph0rensic: s/VPN/VNC/  Too man v** acronynms.
<Jack_Sparrow> ph0rensic: may I have a quick pm ?
<tonarp> i have one server installed is there one way to send me for email ip address each hour ?
<frijolie> starnestommy: cool! I didn't think that it would be that easy..
<speedhunt3r> what command can I use to install all available updates through cli ?
<Jack_Sparrow> speedhunt3r: apt-get update  then apt-get upgrade
<frijolie> speedhunt3r: "sudo aptitude update" then "sudo aptitude updgrade"
<danand_> speedhunt3r - type sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<frijolie> jack_sparrow: D'oh!
<speedhunt3r> thanks guys...didn't know about that upgrade option.
<tristil> join #ubuntu-classroom
<stupidwhiteman> join #ubuntu-classroom
<sourcemaker> how can I remove a broken apt installation
<sourcemaker> I can remove the vmware-player
<super_rad> got a strange problem, im running ubu studio 7.10 but want to do a clean install of regular gutsy so downloaded the live cd but when i boot from the cd it comes up with the login screen, what username/password am i supposed to use to login?
<frijolie> what is a good VM to run Windows in?
<Soludra> Jack_Sparrow: I can't find my screen's horizontal sync >_<
<frijolie> VMware?
<Starnestommy> super_rad: I think ubuntu and ubuntu or ubuntu and password
<Starnestommy> frijolie: vmware, virtualbox, or qemu
<Scunizi> frijolie, VMware Server so you can do you own install.
<sourcemaker> I have installed vmware from ppa and now apt is broken
<ni1s> Is there some way to stop kcontrol from polluting the GNOME menu?
<super_rad> right thanks, i'll reboot and try those, if they dont work i'll come back
<noolness> anyone ever get intel turbo memory to work on linux? i want to install linux on the intel turbo memory in order to reduce my boot time ;) (although i don't know if it has drivers or any way to access it)
<frijolie> nils: Kcontrol is a KDE app, it will always pollute GNOME
<Pimentel-ES> holle
<Pimentel-ES> thotypous: o.O
<Scunizi> noolness, not sure about that memory.. does it normally come up as a HD partition?
<jack-desktop> is there any place on the ubuntu forums to request a program?
<noolness> Scunizi: nah not that i see,
<Scunizi> noolness, is it like cmos?
<Scunizi> noolness, or flash ram?
<noolness> Scunizi: it's some sort of NAND flash device
<oeb> Feck, this install aint going too great.
<Scunizi> noolness, you might use a copy of gparted live and see if gparted will "see" it as a partition.  If it can you might be able to install to it.
<noolness> Scunizi: windows vista uses it to cache stuff so returning from hibernate and other things are faster (basically readyboost on crack)
<ni1s> frijolie: very annoying
<frijolie> nils: yes, I used to be an Amarok fan until all those "Ks" infested my entire computer. I gave up and reinstalled and am now using Exaile because of it
<Scunizi> noolness, I always thought (for the last 3 years) you aught to be able to put the boot portion of a system into flash.. it really would make booting faster.
<safiyyah> hi all :)
<noolness> well it should come up as sdx or hdx right?
<Scunizi> noolness, yep
<safiyyah> I have 3 problems so I will be here a while but let's start with the first one
<Scunizi> noolness, probably sdx
<noolness> Scunizi: yeah this should be possible in theory but the drive doesn't come up...so i assume there are no drivers (came up dry with some googling)
<hdxx> hi, i have problem.. my sound in ubuntu skipping all the time..  i cant play music..even system sound skipping.. what could be wrong?
<safiyyah> my sound was working fine.... but it was too low, then I reboot and now no sound, what's going on?
<noolness> i have sda, sda1, sda2 and sda5 but they would all have to be my hard drive because they are the same drive i guess
<JulesR> quit
<sourcemaker> are there known problems with a vmware-server installation?
<speedhunt3r> Xubuntu and Kubuntu are ubuntu with just different display managers?
<Yoda> Hey all.  I was wondering if someone could give me some help with GIMP.  I notice that the inactive padding area takes the same color as the background for your theme.  Is there a way to set this independently of the system theme?
<sourcemaker> I can't remove my vmware-player installation... !!!! What's wrong?
<sourcemaker> apt-get remove not working
<Yoda> speedhunt3r: yes, but they've also got different file managers as well.
<ni1s> sourcemaker: what does apt-get say when you try?
<sourcemaker> ni1s: reinstall the application
<Bodsda> Hi ;~)
<Yoda> Can anyone help with my GIMP troubles?
<Bodsda> Yoda, whats up?
<danand_> speedhunt3r - yes Xubuntu uses XFCE desktop (like a lightweight Gnome - V good on older hardware) and Kubuntu uses KDE desktop (heavy weight desktop - seen as being a bit friendlier to people migrating from windows) .... but i like Gnome!
<Bodsda> Gnome!!!
<Yoda> Bodsda, the inactive padding area of GIMP is taking the same color as my system theme's background.  However, my system theme is white, and that's not so helpful for the inactive padding area.  Any way to change them independently?
<noolness> gnome is better.....FIGHT ;)
<Bodsda> Yoda, only if there was a colour settings in GIMP, lemme check
<noolness> actually i don't like either one that much but gnome seems to be the lesser of two evils for me ;) at least it doesn't crash
<Yoda> Bodsda, alright thanks.  There wasn't one that I could see, but I might have been looking in all the wrong places. :p
<xavieran> Yoda: Try going to System>Preferences>Appearances and try changing your themes background color to something a bit more readable...
<speedhunt3r> man GIMP looks very good but i have no idea how i would get started because i'm not talented in image editing and all
<Bodsda> Yoda, file-->Preferences
<mort_> server madito.es
<Yoda> xavieran, I don't want to change my background color JUST for Gimp.  I'd rather have them independent of each other.
<Yoda> Thanks Bodsda, I'll check it out.
<noolness> speedhunt3r: then it will work just as well as any other image editing program for you ;) or you could google "gimp tutorial"
<xavieran> speedhunt3r, I started out by just using it every now and again when I needed to and then started to get pretty good at it...
<sourcemaker> dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq vmware-player: invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "start" failed.
<pike_> speedhunt3r: gimp is intimidating to everyone at first :)
<Bodsda> xavieran, clever, stomped by the fact GIMP doesnt have a tab caled System
<Scunizi> Yoda, you might try on the GIMPNet server #gimp
<Scunizi> speedhunt3r, you could also try krita
<vipaca> Anyone here running ubunutu on sparc box?
<daveybabes> Gimp manual can be downloaded at http://docs.gimp.org/
<Yoda> Scunizi...uhhh....could you give me a rundown on how to navigate there?  I'm at a complete loss when it comes to IRC.  First time I've used it.
<xavieran> Yoda: I do think there is a setting for changing how gimp represents transparency...somewhere
<JJBuntu> hello all! Need help with Wireless LAN
<xavieran> Yoda: type /join #gimp
<Scunizi> Yoda, what client are you using.. xchat?
<Bodsda> JJBuntu, help us, to help you,.,. use an 'Explanation'
<Yoda> yes, Scunizi
<xybre> GL Screensavers cause X to crash with Compiz, any way around that?
<xavieran> Yoda: type /join #gimp
<Yoda> alright, there we go.  Thanks Xavieran.  I'm not looking for representing transparency though.
<nomopofomo> What's the #1 problem newbies have with par2 file repair and verification?
<xavieran> Ok...
<Bodsda> Yoda, you found the appearence bit?
<Bodsda> nomopofomo, not knowing what par2 file repair verification is
<Yoda> Bodsda: Oh, I see.  The Canvas padding mode, no?
<Scunizi> Yoda, CTRL+C then look for GIMPNet. Once logged in type /join #gimp.  Evolution help is also there #evolution.
<Scunizi> Yoda.. sorry CTRL+s
<dabbill> I had wine working few hours ago, i rebooted my computer and now i cant get any of wine to work. I have tried removing and installing again but still nothing.
<Bodsda> Yoda, you do or dont want the canvas padding colour?
<wil> I have a really weird problem... the password for my hotmail account has a > ´ < apostrophe symbol in it. I can not log on to my account from ubuntu, but I can do it when in a terminal session to my windows machine. From what I have seen, my keyboard is set up correctly and I can even type and copy my password from a text editor, but I still have a problem. Anyone know what is wrong?
<nomopofomo> Bodsda, why do you suppose I can't get gpar2 to repair my split files?
<JJBuntu> Wireless LAN help needed: I have a Dell laptop currently running on 6.06 Ubuntu. When going to network settings it sees a wireless LAN card "not active", I activate then type in the name of the router and pass - no connection. The card in my comp is Broadcom BCM4306
<Jack_Sparrow> dabbill: Wine from our repos or another source
<Bodsda> nomopofomo, i was saying i dont know what that is
<solexious> [Q] Is there a way i can squash all files in my windows partition to the start of it so i can shrink it, create another partition in the space and install ubuntu
<Yoda> Bodsda: I got it.  I wanted the color, but just not white like my theme.  I got it all set now, thanks.
<nomopofomo> Bodsda, haha.
<Bodsda> dabbill, you remembered    winecfg     ?
<Bodsda> Yoda, ok cool,.,
<nomopofomo> Does anyone here know anything about par2 repair/verification?
<oreomike> solexious: you'll need to defrag your windows from within it
<Bodsda> nomopofomo, haha,.,.wtf?
<Bodsda> !par2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about par2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> JJBuntu: fwcutter works on both my dells with that same card
<dabbill> i was just useing sudo aptitude -f install wine, and sudo aptitude remove wine
<Bodsda> !info par2
<ubotu> par2 (source: par2cmdline): Parity Archive Volume Set, for checking and repair of files. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4-9 (gutsy), package size 107 kB, installed size 284 kB
<dabbill> i dont get any errors or any thing
<solexious> oreo: dam, no linux prog i can use?
<Fumagalli> alguem ai fala portugues
<JJBuntu> Jacksparrow - further explanation pls.
<Fumagalli> >?
<Fumagalli> >?
<Fumagalli> alguem ai fala portugues
<oreomike> solexious I'm sure there is, but I dont' know of any
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<speedhunt3r> is there any difference between aptitude and apt-get ?
<Bodsda> !portuguese
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<solexious> oreo: ty
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<safiyyah> hi anyone help me to figure out how to get my sound going again please?
<Bodsda> speedhunt3r, yes,. aptitiude is basically apt-et's big brother,.,. it has a few more -things
<speedhunt3r> safiyyah, what's wrong with ur sound?
<sea_predator> my nickname is registered but i cannot connect to java channel, does anybody know ?
<dsmith_> besides dell laptops, anyone else know of any cheap models that work flawlessly out of box from say Lenovo, HP, Acer??
<dabbill> i get bash: /usr/bin/wine: no such file or directory when i just type wine in terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> speedhunt3r: aptitude is better at removing dependencies if you want to remove something.. from what I was told
<Bodsda> dabbill, install through repo's?
<vipaca> ubunutu server support more than one nic in a box right?
<Jack_Sparrow> sea_predator: have you been in there before?
<dabbill> i believe so bodsda
<JJBuntu> Thanks guys, that looks like a step in the right direction. I was thinking of using the ndiswrapper but this might save that. One more question - would the 4306 card support WPA2 security?
<Scunizi> vipaca, yep.. for help on that you might try #ubuntu-server
<sea_predator> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<Bodsda> dabbill, after you install wine,.,. you have to type     winecfg
<Jack_Sparrow> JJBuntu: not sure...
<oreomike> dabbill, ls -l /usr/bin/wine?
<nomopofomo> If anyone knows anything about troubleshooting par2 file repair, please let me know :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sea_predator: Is ther any chance you were banned?
<Bodsda> nomopofomo, will do
<sea_predator> Jack_Sparrow, No I dont think so
<dabbill> exec: 29: /usr/bin/wine: not found when i type winecfg
<Bodsda> sea_predator, you could ask in #ubuntu-ops
<speedhunt3r> safiyyah, what's wrong with your sound?
<jeff1> nomopofomo: you are using the command line tool?
<Starnestommy> sea_predator: /msg nickserv identify password then /join ##java
<vipaca> bloody heck Im about to give on ubuntu on sparc box
<kgx> presuming all variables are coorect, can someone tell me why something like this doesn't work in a bash script: ALL_DBS="$(mysql -u $USER -h $HOST -Bse 'SHOW DATABASES' -p)"
<dabbill> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 14766 2007-10-10 15:22 /usr/bin/wine
<nomopofomo> jeff1, I'm actually using gpar2.
<vipaca> this confounds me
<Bodsda> dabbill, then its not installed ,.,.      audo apt-get purge wine && sudo apt-get install wine
<xavieran> Anyone know where I can get a binary installer for gtk for windows? I know this chan is for ubuntu,but a link would do fine...I did try gtk.org but the "installer" I downloaded was a .zip file with some stuff in it...:(
<Bodsda> audo=sudo
<oreomike> vipaca desktop does, I'm sure the server will.  That support is built into the kernel
<dsmith_> besides dell laptops, anyone else know of any cheap models that work flawlessly out of box from say Lenovo, HP, Acer for an example?
<jeff1> nomopofomo: sorry never used that. i suggest the command line tool. for me its the easiest program to use for par files
<Bodsda> xavieran, ##windows
<sea_predator> Starnestommy, password should be like <password >
<xavieran> Bodsda: Yessir!
<Starnestommy> sea_predator: if you registered it with the < and >, put them in
<Bodsda> xavieran, thankyou
<dabbill> still the same bodsda
<HangukMiguk> does anyone know of a good howto to show me how to configure conky manually? i've been googling with no results...only readymades
<Scunizi> xavieran, check out http://gladewin32.sourceforge.net/modules/news/
<pike_> xavieran: gimp would be a good spot since it requires gtk
<Bodsda> dabbill, download directly from winehq website?
<JJBuntu> thanks guys, I'll check all that stuff
<Scunizi> pike_, xavieran now that is good thinking!
<Bodsda> i second pike_ 's thoughts
<oreomike> xavieran, does the zip contain precompiled binaries that you just need to run from a command line maybe?
<sea_predator> Starnestommy, getting the message from NickServ unknow identity
<speedhunt3r> has anyone tested a backup copy of ubuntu using remastersys? I tried it but when I click install it asks for a password....
<xavieran> ty pike_
<Starnestommy> sea_predator: ideentify
<Bodsda> oreomike, if its for windows, it wont be that complicated
<Starnestommy> sea_predator: er, identify
<oreomike> kgx, its looking for a password from the prompt, but doesn't have access to stdin to get it
<Jack_Sparrow> sea_predator: you are not banned, they say you timed out 40 minutes ago.. verify your are registered and try again.
<wil> I just found a little problem... Ubuntu´s default apastrophe is > ´ <, but for my work, I have some passwords that use > ' <... how do I default to this symbol as I am having a problem with my passwords!
<xavieran> oreomike:It has a few linu style folders containing libraries...I tried to run the .exe files that came with it but they all threw up dependency errors...ie,libgtk***.dll not found...
<sea_predator> Jack_Sparrow, okie how should i verify ,
<HangukMiguk> does anyone know of a good howto to show me how to configure conky manually? i've been googling with no results...only readymades
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Starnestommy> sea_predator: /msg nickserv identify <password> ?
<oeb> Right, I think I am having pretty big issues trying to install 7.10 on an acer aspire 3610 laptop. It takes an age to boot up the live cd (15 min+) I take it that is in no way normal?
<sea_predator> Jack_Sparrow, if somebody is get banned then he cannot login to channel again forever or he can use different nickname
<Bodsda> sea_predator, it bans ip
<jeff1> HangukMiguk: the best way to learn is on the fly by using already built conkyrc files and editing them yourself
<Starnestommy> sea_predator: some bans are nick-based, but most aren't, and bans usually are removed after a while
<phantomcircuit> i want to get the size of a file using a shell script how can i do that?
<xavieran> ls -l the file maybe?
<jeff1> HangukMiguk: http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html
<speedhunt3r> Jack_Sparrow, to register the nick, you're suppose to type those commands in this window?
<Bodsda> phantomcircuit, i think ls -la    also shows file size
<Jack_Sparrow> sea_predator: this is all off topic in here... avoiding a ban.. is a very serious offense which is what changing your nick and trying to rejoin does
<neverblue> phantomcircuit, there is a bash scripting channel... #bash I believe
<pike_> phantomcircuit: ls -lh filename | awk "{print $ 5}" i think
<Jack_Sparrow> Time for lunch.. play nice
<pike_> phantomcircuit: the 5 is for the fifth column
<Bodsda> neverblue, dont link anyone to #bash for simple terminal commands,. the #bash boys are not n0b friendly
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, no way
<Bodsda> lol
<Pimentel-ES> Akamaru: O.o
<neverblue> Bodsda, I haven't had an issue with them, so I see no reason not to, but thanks for the info
<puff> Hi all.
<phantomcircuit> pike_, sweet
<slackismylife> SLACKWARE
<slackismylife> SLACKWARE
<slackismylife> SLACKWARE
<slackismylife> SLACKWARE
<slackismylife> SLACKWARE
<HangukMiguk> jeff1: this is more what i was looking for.  i'll look through a config file for reference
<FloodBot3> slackismylife: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slackismylife> SLACKWARE
<Pimentel-ES> o.O
<Bodsda> neverblue, thats my personal experience anyway ,.,.lol,.,.the #ubuntu-programming    guys are nicer
<Bodsda> LjL, WOOT!!!
<xavieran> Slackware is very popular?
<Bodsda> what is it?
<kilgore> lol
<nomopofomo> A distribution.
<xavieran> xD
<Bodsda> of?
<kilgore> its an older linux distro
<ph0rensic> linux
<nomopofomo> Linux.
<xavieran> Yeah...linux
<Pimentel-ES> older?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nomopofomo> It's been around for some time.
<psilocyde> I need help with my log on fonts being so large that it makes the log on dialog unusable
<jeff1> xavieran: slackware is for pocket protectors and beards. or masochists
<kilgore> been around a little longer than say, ubuntu
<Pimentel-ES> Akamaru: caralho de asa
<xavieran> It has quite a few releases...jeff1 I know...
<Bodsda> ok ty
<kilgore> jeff - or for people who needed it in the 90's and didn't have such a wide variety of choices
<xavieran> xD
<hacked_kernel> How to play vcd?
<PriceChild> !piracy | hacked_kernel
<ubotu> hacked_kernel: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<kilgore> http://www.slackware.com/
<Ackdar> !ot | kilgore
<ubotu> kilgore: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ackdar> !ot | jeff1
<ubotu> jeff1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ackdar> Anyway
<pike_> hacked_kernel: mplayer syntax would be mplayer vcd://<>  dunno about totem
<kgx> presuming all variables are coorect, can someone tell me why something like this doesn't work in a bash script: ALL_DBS="$(mysql -u $USER -h $HOST -Bse 'SHOW DATABASES' --password=$PASS)"
<psilocyde> Anyone see my my request for assistance?
<lazarus_lupine> VCD's aren't illegal
<lazarus_lupine> or neccesarily pirated
<D-Spair> Evening all.. Question: I am running Ubuntu Gutsy Server inside of a VMware host and about every 4 hours the CPU spikes and the VM hangs. Additionally, the "top" command hangs. Does anyone have any ideas as to the cause?
<Bodsda> kgx, if you went to #bash you miht et an answer
<xavieran> hacked_kernel: I know that gxine plays vcd. File:VCD I think...
<pike_> psilocyde: you might be able to change those in gdmsetup  open a terminal and type 'gksu gdmsetup'
<mib_ib23uinw> LOOSERS -> <xavieran> Slackware is very popular? <Bodsda> what is it?
<kgx> Bodsda: thanks
<mib_ib23uinw> LOOSERS -> <xavieran> Slackware is very popular? <Bodsda> what is it?
<mib_ib23uinw> LOOSERS -> <xavieran> Slackware is very popular? <Bodsda> what is it?
<mib_ib23uinw> LOOSERS -> <xavieran> Slackware is very popular? <Bodsda> what is it?
<hacked_kernel> xavieran: i tried it but it didn't work
<psilocyde> ty pike will try that
<Bodsda> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<cafuego> Spamalot?
<jeff1> hacked_kernel: try vlc, apparently, that plays "everything"
<mib_ib23uinw> LOOSERS -> <xavieran> Slackware is very popular? <Bodsda> what is it?
<DoubleDew> anyone do any php development and know of good dev software for it?
 * Seveas ♥ floodbots
<Bodsda> ty Pici, now there personal!!lol
<danbhfive> DoubleDew: I've done some php dev
<lazarus_lupine> +1 on vlc
<Ackdar> I am unable to connect to the internet. I can access my ISP via screen, but I can't use any programs. They can't seem to notice that there is an internet connection open
<RootyRootRootW00> HI. I have set up 4 desktops in Gnome. Is there a way to have different wallpapers for each desktop?
<D-Spair> DoubleDew: I like to use the easyeclipse-php IDE
<jeff1> RootyRootRootW00: i use a software called wallpapoz to do that
<xavieran> mib_ib23uinw LOOSERS? This probably belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bodsda> RootyRootRootW00, join #compiz-fusion     there is but its sketchy, and breaks nautilus
<RootyRootRootW00> jeffl cool - I'll check it out
<jeff1> RootyRootRootW00: it's available ongetdeb
<DoubleDew> D-Spair: is that different than the PDT for eclipse?
<jeff1> on getdeb*
<Bodsda> jeff1, not gonna mention that the plugin breaks nautilus?
<sileni> hey guys i have gusty running and i tried to get ndiswrapper to work bcm94311 card but it didnt work
<RootyRootRootW00> <Bodsda> Compiz makes my comp a little slow, it's about 5 yrs old now. Great stuff but i need to upgrade the graphics card.....
<sileni> i want to give bcm43xx-fwcutter a try
<sileni> how would i go about doing this ?
<Bodsda> RootyRootRootW00, wallpapaz is a compiz plugin
<D-Spair> DoubleDew: Not sure.
<neverblue> sileni, #networking, or the forums, thats a good place to start
<RootyRootRootW00> <Bodsda> Oh. Can it 1+ wallpapers be done with Gnome?
<Crap_in_java> h
<Bodsda> RootyRootRootW00, not to my knowledge, i may be wrong
<psilocyde> pike I dont see any reference to font size in the gdm settings dealy
<sileni> neverblue: tank you
<jeff1> Bodsda: never had that problem
<RootyRootRootW00> Bodsda : Thanks then
<Bodsda> RootyRootRootW00, gimme a sec
<macd> sileni, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pike_> psilocyde: hrm try maybe a different theme. sorry im not too familiar with gdm
<psilocyde> ok
<RootyRootRootW00> Bodsda: I'm chekcing out synaptic now......
<psilocyde> will try that ty
<up_the_irons> any package builders here?
<up_the_irons> in my debian/rules, i have: http://p.caboo.se/151263
<up_the_irons> but I get this error: http://p.caboo.se/151269
<up_the_irons> when running debian/rules build
<Bodsda> RootyRootRootW00, im asking in #compiz-fusion for a link to the forum
<up_the_irons> anyone know?  i'm sure it's simple but i'm new to this
<danbhfive> up_the_irons: try #ubuntu-motu
<macd> up_the_irons, prolly more suited to #ubuntu-motu :)
#ubuntu 2008-02-13
<up_the_irons> macd: oh ok
<Bodsda> !enter | up_the_irons
<ubotu> up_the_irons: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<up_the_irons> danbhfive: thanks
<RootyRootRootW00> Bodsda: thanks, but compiz, even w/o the cube is just slow enough to aggravate me till I get that graphics card
<Bodsda> jeff1, http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=6199
<Bodsda> RootyRootRootW00, here it is anyway     http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=6199
<RootyRootRootW00> Bodsda: Thanks, I will look at it for the knowledge even if I can't use it:)
<LukeLM> !help | LukeLM
<Bodsda> RootyRootRootW00, lol,.,. ok,,.,. you could run compiz, disable all plugins but the ones needed for the wallpapers?
<oeb> Ahh well, ubuntu def does not like running the live cd version on the laptop. Joy of Joys I get to try downloading the other version on Irelands wonderful broadband.
<jeff1> Bodsda: i don't use compiz. but thanks
<Pimentel-ES> I am incredible! \o/
<Bodsda> jeff1, hoow have you got the wallpapaz thing without compiz?
<danbhfive> oeb: how much ram do you have?
<tanath> sometimes when i minimize a window (usually epiphany it seems), X crashes
<Bodsda> tanath, unlucky
<jeff1> Bodsda: it runs regularly. http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/
<Bodsda> jeff1, ty,.,.cheers,.il take a look
<oeb> danbhfive, 512
<ahave_AFK> can someone help me understand how to format my un used partitions?
<danbhfive> oeb: that _should_ be enough
<RootyRootRootW00> BOdsda: It looks like I'm going to try that. this page has alot on it, I'm searching synaptic for wallpapoz, looks like it may run w/o Compiz
<Bodsda> jeff1, "It works in Beryl/Compiz session"
<Bodsda> RootyRootRootW00, http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/
<{Nathan}> How can I change the metacity theme via the CLI?
<oeb> danbhfive, it's been 'booting' for the last 30 min now. I think I'll have to try the text version installer.
<RootyRootRootW00> Dodsda / jeffl : Thanks! am looking
<pike_> ahave_AFK: there are a bunch of ways. if youve already created the partitions you can just format em by doing a mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda4 or whatever
<Bodsda> np
<pike_> ahave_AFK: basically you create partitions from the freespace then format those using mkfs.something to whavever format you want
<ahave_AFK> ty pike, i will search for mkfs.ntfs then
<trentster> hey all, I am trying to get network-manager-openvpn to work on my desktop, I have noticed that if I do not habve a wireless connection then non of the network-manager options show up in the menu...is this by design and is there any know workaround for using network-manager with wired only connections?
<pike_> ahave_AFK: itll take alot of searching :)
<Ackdar_> I am unable to connect to the internet. I can access my ISP via screen, but I can't use any programs. They can't seem to notice that there is an internet connection open
<ahave_AFK> pike_, oi
<ahave_AFK> pike_, is it not straight forward?
<pike_> ahave_AFK: not sure how you format ntfs in linux id say youre better off letting windows do it. why do you want ntfs?
<wil> how do I change my default apostrophe from > ´ < to > ' < ?
<tanath> sometimes when i minimize a window (usually epiphany it seems), X crashes
<ahave_AFK> pike_, i want ntfs so that i can easily access file storage on my linux box via samba
 * Bodsda thinks a question should end with a question mark,.,.no?
<pike_> ahave_AFK: typically if youre using samba you just format it a linux format as the client computer doesnt really care i think
<sileni> yay!
<Bodsda> !yay
<ubotu> Glad you made it! :-)
<sileni> its almost working
<sileni> thanks bodsda
<Bodsda> no probs
<razordead> ahave_AFK: pike is right, you don't need NTFS to share stuff via Samba
<ahave_AFK> pike_, oh?...
<sileni> now when i type ndiswrapper -l it says bcmwl5: driver installed , device present
<sileni> i type iwconfig it says eth1
<Bodsda> that means things r good
<sileni> like eth1 has the things my wireless supposed to have
<Bodsda> yer
<sileni> and i dont have wireless :( can someone help?
<Bodsda> lol
<razordead> ahave_AFK: Samba doesn't give access to the files at a low enough level for the filesystem type to matter
<pike_> ahave_AFK: just make it ext3
<ahave_AFK> razordead, pike_, well shit. i should repartition my drive then.. i blocked off 80% of my drive
<pike_> !samba | ahave_AFK
<ubotu> ahave_AFK: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tators> how do I give mysqldump permission to write to my desktop
<sileni> tators: sudo mysqldump!
<Bodsda> !languae | ahave_AFK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languae - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ahave_AFK> (sorry)
<Bodsda> !language | ahave_AFK
<ubotu> ahave_AFK: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bodsda> ty
<Bodsda> ahave_AFK, sorry bout the double, bad typing
<sileni> im so close to having ubuntu working perfectly :(
<ahave_AFK> np :)
<tators> sileni : sudo mysqldump --no-create-info --tab=/home/andrew/Desktop nyvoter cds
<Bodsda> ;~)
<sileni> i can feel it
<tators> mysqldump: Got error: 1: Can't create/write to file '/home/andrew/Desktop/cds.txt' (Errcode: 13) when executing 'SELECT INTO OUTFILE'
<ahave_AFK> pike_, would it be easier to repartition?
<pike_> ahave_AFK: well. if you just want to create a samba share you dont really need a seperate partition at all just a directory
<razordead> ahave_AFK: it would be just as easy to use Gparted to delete the NTFS partition & just resize the other partition
<pike_> ahave_AFK: maybe ive misunderstood what youre trying to do
<tators> <tators> sileni : sudo mysqldump --no-create-info --tab=/home/andrew/Desktop nyvoter cds    <tators> mysqldump: Got error: 1: Can't create/write to file '/home/andrew/Desktop/cds.txt' (Errcode: 13) when executing 'SELECT INTO OUTFILE'
<sileni> dude
<ahave_AFK> pike_, razordead, right now it is just unformatted space
<sileni> i was joking, im a begginer to linux
<tators> oh
<sileni> sorry didnt mean to get your hopes up
<tators> =[
<razordead> ahave_AFK: then just resize the other partition to take up that space
<ahave_AFK> razordead, what is a good utl to do that? I am not sure if i put my swap part in the middle...
<tators> How do I give mysqldump permission to write to my desktop
<razordead> ahave_AFK: either boot from your Ubuntu livecd or a Gparted livecd & use Gparted to do it
<MasterMel> Bodsda: it looks like my elisa install is working perfect now.. but now next problem.. NO SOUND! aaargh!.. Just  checked if the drivers were installed: they are.. I tested the sound and it gave a nice beep.. now i want to play youtube movies or in the elisa media center.. but now sound.. do you have any ideas where to look?
<razordead> MasterMel: is your sound from a USB device?
<chaosrl> does anyone know why my spreadsheet applicaitons can't save? they close whenever i want try to save, losing all data. both gnumeric and OO spreadsheet do this.
<tcpdumpgod> tators, Check the file ownerships and permissions of the mysql data directory and the files/directories under it.
<MasterMel> razorhead: yes it is form a usb device
<RootyRootRootW00> Bodsda: how do I run the setup.py file pls?
<MasterMel> razordead: yes it is from an usb device
<razordead> MasterMel: give me a second to find you a URL
<MasterMel> ok
<thotypous> hey, is there a ubuntu developers channel? :)
<bruenig> RootyRootRootW00, python setup.py install
<RootyRootRootW00> bruenig: Thanks!
<Pelo> hello users
<bruenig> !hi | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ahave_AFK> pike_, razordead, thanks. i think i got a grasp on it now
<greencookie> Hm.. back to ubuntu after a four month Vista vacation.
<bruenig> greencookie, not a big deal of difference
<greencookie> no bruenig?
<Pelo> greencookie,  you think of vista as a vacation ????
<razordead> MasterMel: this worked for me with USB audio http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3015147&postcount=5
<greencookie> lol well I tried to make Ubuntu work for me. like 20 times!
<greencookie> But I've never gotten my ATI X1300 card to enable 3d
<HangukMiguk> is there any way to have rhythmbox display now playing information in commandline?
<MasterMel> razordead: looks good.. i'll give it a try
<koolkat> as
<greencookie> so I had to install vista to take my mind off the problem
<greencookie> :)
<koolkat> how many people use irc for ubuntu?
<greencookie> that plus I'm a linux newbie, so dunno much:) but know enough:)
<chaosrl> does anyone know how to fix a segmentation fault on save with gnumeric?
<Jack_Sparrow> greencookie: If all you care to do is chat, we have a different room for that..  This room is for support
<Pelo> greencookie,  when you have a problem with your bank , do you releave the stress by banging on your fingers with a hammer ???
<dward526> greencookie:  ubuntu-offtopic
<greencookie> Sorry fellas. I'll go there.
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<dward526> ok
<koolkat> where do i go to download themes?
<Pelo> !themes | koolkat
<Unai> gnome-look
<gletob> koolkat are you using gnome
<dward526> kkolkat:  gnome-look.org
<ubotu> koolkat: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<D-Spair> Hey gang, another problem. I just tried to install the build-essential package and the packages downloaded, but the unpacking is hanging. Any ideas?
<HangukMiguk> is there any way to have rhythmbox display now playing information in commandline?
<greencookie> I have tried the Binary How-tos for ATI but no success is there any other option to enable 3d for my ATI X1300?
<koolkat> thnaks
<bruenig> HangukMiguk, check rhythmbox -h for usage info, a lot of players have such things but rhythmbox being gnome and having the gnome philosophy of "don't add that feature, it will make people's head explode", it might not
<Pelo> greencookie,  I recommend researching the problem in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<greencookie> Ok Pelo will do. Thanks.
<HangukMiguk> bruenig: i tried that, found nothing.  i'm wanting to display my current track in conky without having to switch to audacious or xmms, anyone know of a script?
<koolkat> nope
<bruenig> HangukMiguk, you wouldn't want to do that in that manner
<HangukMiguk> bruenig: how should i do it?
<bruenig> HangukMiguk, your cpu will thank you
<koolkat> whats up
<bruenig> well xmms works (I believe) by writing a text file everytime it changes a track which is what those monitors use
<bruenig> but running rhythmbox all of the time to get that info would make your computer cry
<koolkat> any one here from missouri?
<frijolie> awe man, on the freshly installed Gutsy box I can't get internet connectivity via wired or wireless NIC
<bruenig> !ot | koolkat
<ubotu> koolkat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> koolkat,  this isnT' realy a meet and greet channel
<frijolie> any ideas where to start?
<HangukMiguk> bruenig: that's the problem, i'd use xmms if it would support my AAC files
<HangukMiguk> bruenig: rhythmbox is the only one i've found to support it
<dward526> Hanguk:  Is there not a plug in for xmms for that
<bruenig> HangukMiguk, ok... figure something out, I am just saying rhythmbox is not viable for what you are talking about, I use sonata + mpd and conky has built in goodness for mpd
<HangukMiguk> bruenig: link me to mpd?
<HangukMiguk> or is it in apt?
<bruenig> HangukMiguk, I don't know if ubuntu doesn't compile in aac support or something but there is no reason why you shouldn't be able to find a plethora of players which can use it seeing as most players just use one of the few codec backends which aac would be supported for
<bruenig> HangukMiguk, it might be in apt, I don't use ubuntu
<Survivorman> It's in apt
<BagelMaster> All the music players I have tried skip when I play files, particularly when I am opening a new page in Firefox, is there a way to rectify that?
<dward526> HangukMiguk:  search for xmms plugin for aac
<HangukMiguk> bruenig: hmmmm, well i know my gstreamer plugins make it work. if xmms has the plugins, i could use that
<shawn_selig29> hi guys
<shawn_selig29> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop
<shawn_selig29> can anoyne tlel me hwoot chnage sensutvuty of touch pad..cause i feel i really have to hit it to click
<greencookie> shawn_selig29: welcome! me too! but on desktop:)
<shawn_selig29> greencookie, ....thxs..u too....it fells good..to run somehting so fast..and viruses free
<shawn_selig29> i dual boot vista and ubuntu
<Ackdar_> I am unable to connect to the internet. I can access my ISP via screen, but I can't use any programs. They can't seem to notice that there is an internet connection open
<dabbill> I just downloaded and installed the newest wine, still nothing is working
<greencookie> shawn_selig29: nice:)
<Pelo> dabbill, what isn'T working ?
<dabbill> wine wont do anything
<Pelo> dabbill,  do you know how wine works ?
<BagelMaster> lol
<dabbill> yea
<dabbill> i was useing it about 7 hours ago
<dabbill> restarted my computer and now its not working
<Pelo> shawn_selig29, thismight help  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133060&highlight=touchpad+sensitivity
<Survivorman> shawn_selig29, maybe gsynaptics may help with the touchpad
<muramasa> Ok - even though the fact I will probably be marked as a retard from this question - where do I find the ~\.xchat2 folder in linux?（or ~\.emacs)
<Starnestommy> muramasa: they're /'s, not \'s
<Survivorman> /home/somename/.xchat2
<Pelo> dabbill,  the latest wine 0.9.55 isn'T out yet in .deb format,  if you installed it I assume you must have compiled the source,  I suggest you installed the previous verson again and wait for it to update automaticaly
<muramasa> well, that didn't make me look smarter, did it :-)
<arooni> how do i open .mid files (midi songs)
<ahave_AFK> pike_, I am using the liveCD partitioner.. what do i need to call my mount point?
<MasterMel> razordead: The usb audio thing worked! Thnx man!
<dabbill> i have tried multi versions none work
<greencookie> When I enable ATI accelerated graphics driver from the Restricted Drivers panel, X crashes. What could be wrong?
<shawn_selig29> Pelo, thxs
<shawn_selig29> gong to try
<Monster_java> I am registered with nickname now but when i enter this command /msg nickserv identity <mypassword> its gives me message unknow identity, Why ?
<Pelo> arooni, open them from within rhythmbox
<BagelMaster> All the music players I have tried skip when I play files, particularly when I am opening a new page in Firefox, is there a way to rectify that?
<dabbill> i have removed, purged, and installed multi times still nothing, all i can do is browse the "C" drive.... i cant even get the wine config up
<ph0rensic> Monster_java, indentify
<ahave_AFK> pike_, i think i just want to have it show up as a seperate drive.. my swap partition is in the way so i can not combine
<razordead> MasterMel: no problem, I was glad to find that fix myself... hopefully that can be fixed in the Ubuntu installer
<dabbill> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<pike_> ahave_AFK: anything really youll just need to make sure you create the dir when you boot back to ubuntu like sudo mkdir /media/shared or something
<muramasa> Survivorman, does that mean I should create one if there's no folder there already? Trying to put a python script inside the folder, so it loads each time x-chat starts
<ahave_AFK> pike_, will it automaticly mount any ext3 partitions it sees?
<paul__> hello I'm new to ubuntu
<Pelo> dabbill, yes, that only gets you 0.9.54 , not the very very latest which is 0.9.55 out only last week
<MasterMel> can ubuntu read an usb hdd? wich is formatted in NTFS?
<Pelo> hello paul__  welcome to the madhouse
<dabbill> ahh okay, well thats the last one that I installed.
<Starnestommy> MasterMel: if you have ntfs-3g, it should be able to
<Pelo> MasterMel, yes but it wonT' write to it out of the box
<paul__> I have a question is any one could help
<pike_> ahave_AFK: it should i think under like /media/hda3 or whatever but may not
<dabbill> Pelo, still not working for me tho :(
<Pelo> paul__, just ask the question and if anyone can answer they will try
<arooni> Pelo, doesnt work; got another program?
<Pelo> dabbill,  what are you trying to run on wine ?
<dabbill> Pelo, warcraft 3
<Pelo> arooni, try bmp
<dabbill> Pelo, but i cant even get the wine configuration window to open
<Pelo> dabbill, what command line are you using to start it ?
<paul__> need to install emc2 on my system, I'm not up on the linux lingo yet
<Pelo> paul__,  what is emc2?
<sputnick> hi
<dabbill> Pelo, clicking configure wine from my applications menu for 1, and second i was tryin to use the short cut made on my desktop from when i installed warcraft 3 last night
<Pelo> dabbill, open the terminal and type  winecfg
<dabbill> Pelo, exec: 29: /usr/bin/wine: not found
<sputnick> is there any "ubuntu-reference" like "debian-reference" ? this is an installable full doc for systems
<Pelo> dabbill, how did you install wine ?
<paul__> It is a linux/ ubuntu CNC control program. It is highly rated. I'm going to atemp to build a homemade CNC router
<greencookie> will using proprietary drivers for my ATI X1300 card give me problems?
<dabbill> Pelo, sudo aptitude install wine
<Pelo> dabbill,  sudo apttitude remove wine --purge ,  then try again
<warriorforgod> Would ubuntu block pidgin by default?
<Pelo> dabbill,  are you sure you picked the correct 3rdparty repos for your version of ubuntu ?
<sputnick> nopze
<IndyGunFreak> warriorforgod: what do you mean block pidgin?
<dabbill> Pelo, yea 7.10
<Pelo>  paul__  where did you get the package for emc2 ? not in the ubuntu repos I assume
<warriorforgod> IndyGunFreak: Well, my nephew just installed ubuntu and is trying to log onto his msn addy through pidgin, but it is complaining about connection errors.  He has internet access otherwise.
<Adys> Is there any program that can force wallpaper positioning on ubuntu?
<sputnick> apt-file search -l emc2           pelo
<D-Spair> OK, in case anyone was interested. The problem with my virtual machine was the "Virtual SCSI Adapter". I originally had it set to be an LSI Logic adapter and after switching to BusLogic everything appears to be more reliable.
<IndyGunFreak> warriorforgod: then he has not configured his account correctly
<dabbill> Pelo, it was working fine for the past week, but stoped when i rebooted this morning after an update from ubuntu
<Pelo> dabbill,  I suggest you remove the third party repos for now and try with the version of wine in the official ubuntu repos
<IndyGunFreak> warriorforgod: i'm on my msn account no probs
<MasterMel> i just connected my extern usb hdd (NTFS) to fresh installed ubuntu.. and the message was.. could not mount extern device :( Thats really bad news man
<Starnestommy> warriorforgod: it should be able to connect to MSN unless a firewall or router is blocking it
<Pelo> dabbill, reinstall it then
<warriorforgod> IndyGunFreak: That is what I was thinking.  Anyways, next question.  Did the 64 bit vnc issue ever get fixed?
<IndyGunFreak> Starnestommy: even then, i don'tt hink that will be an issue.
<IndyGunFreak> warriorforgod: no clue on the 64bit.
<IndyGunFreak> warriorforgod: ask him if for his username, is he using his entire user name... like mine is indygunfreak@hotmail.com  if i just have "indygunfreak" it wont' connect me
<Pelo> paul__,  still with us ?
<paul__> On the website http://www.linuxcnc.org/ CNC Linux\
<IndyGunFreak> then of course, make sure the password is correct
<adorablepuppy> how do I install ncurses through apt-get?
<Pelo> paul__,  hold on , let me check
<dabbill> Pelo, still getting the same thing
<paul__> yep sorry it takes me a while I'm a old PC guy
<Starnestommy> adorablepuppy: sudo apt-get install ncurses ncurses-dev?
<ahave_AFK> if i have a 1 GB memory stick, how large should i make my swap partition?
<Pelo> adorablepuppy, sudo apt-get install ncurses , assuming it is in the repos
<dabbill> Pelo, its installing 0.9.46
<IndyGunFreak> ahave_AFK: 2-3gigs
<Pelo> dabbill, yes but the package was made by the ubuntu dev
<pike_> ahave_AFK: 1-2gigs
<ahave_AFK> IndyGunFreak, why so much?
<IndyGunFreak> *thats what i meant, 1-2
<IndyGunFreak> sorry
<pike_> ahave_AFK: IndyGunFreak is trying to trick you
<IndyGunFreak> didn't realize my fingers got crossed
<IndyGunFreak> 1.5-2x the amount of your memory
<IndyGunFreak> pike_: na, just wasn't paying attention to where my fingers were walking
<dabbill> Pelo, i just opened software sources, deleted the wineHQ entrys, sudo aptitude update, sudo aptitude remove wine --purge then sudo aptitude install wine
<dabbill> Pelo, still says exec: 29: /usr/bin/wine: not found
<Pelo> paul__,  from that site it doesn't look like a standard install but they do seem to have fairly complete instructions,  I would suggest you try reading and following them
<paul__> I have downloaded both the CD iso live version and the single release. I just don't know how to install is. even with reading the instruction
<anonB> I have a version 7.04 install CD ... will there be much hassle in installing that and updating to 7.10, or should I just get the 7.10 CD?
<giami> helo
<Pelo> dabbill, go and look in /usr/bin , see if you can see it
<chimp_in_basemen> oioi
<ph0rensic> anonB: Better to DL the newer install disc
<Starnestommy> anonB: getting the 7.10 disc should be easier
<Pelo> anonB,  I prefer upgrading from the cd myself,  online upgrade can be long and tedious
<anonB> ph0rensic  and Starnestommy ok ... my only problem is limited bandwidth
<dabbill> Pelo, wine and winecfg are listed there
<ph0rensic> anonB: No one else around with better bandwidth?
<Pelo> dabbill, check the permissions for them
<ahave_AFK> anonB, you will have to download no matter what.. might as well store a copy via CD
<_Lucretia_> i'm back, in gutsy, thanks to all who helped, didn't need the extra deb's
<dabbill> Pelo, dont remember how to do that
<anonB> ph0rensic I'll be a' looking for someone now
<paul__> see ya, thanks
<Pelo> dabbill, rigght click properties
<anonB> ahave_AFK yes, that is true. Ok, I'm convinced. Thanks everyone
<ph0rensic> anonB: Yes you have to download anyway, plus new install is always best.. save you time later
<dabbill> i was doing it in terminal, gimmie a sec i will browse to it
<Pelo> dabbill,  I woudln't know how to do it in cli either
<OmegaCenti> How do you REALLY hide a folder in Ubuntu?
<_Lucretia_> I have added "SYSFS{idVendor}=="04e8", SYSFS{idProduct}=="5083", SYMLINK+="libmtp-%k", MODE="660", GROUP="audio"" this to the /etc/udev/rules/libmtp.rules file, do I need to reboot for it to take effect or should a simple "sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart" work?
<_Lucretia_> that line is for a Samsung YP-P2 player
<dabbill> Pelo, ls -l gives you permissions, but i dont remember how it breaks down
<Pelo> OmegaCenti,  put a dot before the folder name like /home/username/.wine
<dabbill> Pelo, -rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root      14766 2007-10-10 15:22 wine
<leal> hello all
<kyle__> _Lucretia_, try latter, then if that fails, do former
<leal> somebody knows "one" howto that works about configuring radeon 9600 + compiz fusion on gutsy?
<OmegaCenti> Pelo: you can still list that folder on with ls -al, I am wondering if you can REALLY hide a folder.
<Pelo> dabbill, I think it  root , current user , others,   this is what I get  -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4856 2008-01-25 20:00 wine
<_Lucretia_> kyle__: tried a restart of udev, then mtp-detect - couldn't find anything, thing is, the p2 is charging at the moment, so don't really want to interrupt
<Pelo> OmegaCenti, you want encryption
<greencookie> I've connected an external Hard Drive to my puter. how do I browse it?
<leal> when i install the xserver-xgl, the desktop works in slow motion
<dabbill> Pelo, whitch is the same as what i got for it
<kyle__> OmegaCenti, "really hide"?
<Pelo> greencookie, mount it
<OmegaCenti> kyle__: like if someone looks for a folder, they can't even find it.
<Pelo> dabbill, very odd
<dabbill> Pelo, Owner root, Access read and right, group root, access read only, others access read only
<Pelo> dabbill,  I'm stumped
<Liono> can i allow 4 apps to run, some file sharings , a shutdown button on destkopand NONE else on clients.. i mean none.... no right clicks no kmenu. .. nothing. possible?
<Pelo> dabbill,  you need for owner root to havwe read write execute
<kyle__> OmegaCenti, are you concerned about on the HD?
<OmegaCenti> kyle__: yes, a folder on the HD.
<kyle__> OmegaCenti, er, sorry, rephrasing
<Pelo> Liono, yes , how  don'T quite know
<adorablepupp2> ahem, disconnected. How can I install ncurses through apt-get, it says that it's obseleted but I need it to build an application
<Liono> Pelo ok
<kyle__> OmegaCenti, are you concerned about possible hard drive recovery of the folder name and of what is in the folder?
<Pelo> Liono, don't start nautilus, don't start gnome pannel,  don't start other stuff but I'm at a lost
<jrib> adorablepupp2: apt-cache search 19:54 <-- ben__ (n=ben@63.228.117.146) has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<jrib> 19:54 --> |DAMAGE| (n=DAMAGE@ool-45711e58.dyn.optonline.net) has joined #ubuntu
<jrib> 19:54 <-- johansja (n=johansja@63oops
<greencookie> Pelo: sorry am new to this how do I mount my external drive?
<jrib> adorablepupp2: apt-cache search -n lib ncurses dev
<Pelo> Liono,  you can probably just make a user with very very very limited access
<Liono> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> greencookie, usb ?
<leal> there is a better channel to ask about fusion?
<adorablepupp2> jrib: Thanks
<Liono> Pelo what kind of user. and how and what nautilus
<speeddemon8803> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pelo> leal, #compiz-fusion
<OmegaCenti> kyle__: no, I want to hide a folder's existance from other users who are not root
<dabbill> Pelo, Synaptic package manager shows wine as installed as well
<speeddemon8803> I shoulda pointed that to leal but hey you guys get the idea :)
<greencookie> Pelo yes USB
<speeddemon8803> sorry about that!
<frojnd> hello there
<Pelo> Liono, I'M not too knowleageble about this ,  nautilus is the file browser,   check in menu > system> admin > users ,   see the permissions users generaly have ,  you can probably make a new user with very little of those
<mike> can someone help me, im trying to connect to my ubuntu server via windows and its keeps asking a password, my username is mike, the computer name is server i already did the sudo smbpasswd -a mike and that did not seem to do anything
<frojnd> How can I set my computer with ralink as wifi router?
<Pelo> dabbill, make synaptic remove it completely , make sure it is not isntalled ,  reboot then install it
<adorablepupp2> Anybody know if there is a luaplayer package for ubuntu, cause that's what I'm trying to build.
<frojnd> or as internet source, so I can connect to it with my laptop ?
<Gun_Smoke> Whats the safe way to stop X?  I don't want to restart (<ctrl><alt><back>)
<speeddemon8803> !find luaplayer
<jrib> adorablepupp2: I don't see any
<Pelo> greencookie, usb hdd should have mounted automaticlay, are you running native ubuntu or in a virtual machine ?
<kyle__> !info luaplayer
<ubotu> Package/file luaplayer does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> Package luaplayer does not exist in gutsy
<drew17112> Hi, I need help with a problem I have. I have firestarter installed and my events tab is full of blocked connections to random ports and most of them go to somewhere called unknown.scnet.net. Im trying to setup samba over hamachi to share files and it wont work. ANY help would be apprectiated
<mike> gunsmoke: control alt backspace
<speeddemon8803> heh, thanks kyle, i couldnt remember if it was find or info
<speeddemon8803> :)
<Gun_Smoke> mike: I don't want to restart it.
<kyle__> mike, same thing
<mike> ah
<adorablepupp2> Hmm, thanks.
<greencookie> Pelo: maybe its not mounting cuz its in NTFS format? could that be?
<kyle__> mike, back == backspace
<mike> Gun smoke: alt f-6 or 7
<speeddemon8803> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<anonB> Ah, thanks to everyone who responded to my 7.04 vs 7.10 inquiry. I found a local vendor who will get me out a copy of 7.10 within 3 days for $10 (i'm in australia). Seems the best solution for me
<Zeddie> damn kernel source packages weren't updated for latest kernel update ubuntu released
<joe_> hi all, i have a big problem. When i start ubuntu i get a failed to initiate HAL! error and i can't get on the internet and my background doesnt appear
<joe_> anyone know what that means
<Gun_Smoke> mike: Not exactly what I was going for either.. I just want out of X altogether..
<Zeddie> anonB: won't ubuntu send em out free?
<speeddemon8803> Yes zeddie
<speeddemon8803> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<mike> gun_smoke: hmm i dont know sorry
<anonB> Zeddie yeah, but to get to australia will take about 6 weeks
<anonB> I don't want to wait 6 weeks ;)
<Zeddie> ahh
<Zeddie> where are you in Australia?
<speeddemon8803> Aha, good plan anonB :)
<anonB> Zeddie Perth
<Pelo> greencookie, should mount as read only , try this , type blkid in the terminal see if you see the drive listed,   if it is ,  find the /dev/... for it ,  , make a mount point     sudo mkdir /media/ntfs-usb   then mount it  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/.... /media/ntfs-usb
<Dr_willis> Ive seen Ubuntu disks included with several Linux magazines.
<anonB> most isolated city in the world :)
<Zeddie> ahhh if you were in newcastle you could've had a copy today :p
<speeddemon8803> anonb, do you have a cable connection to the internet?
<drew17112> anyone no any help for my problem
<kyle__> Gun_Smoke, close all programs and documents
<jrib> !helpme | drew17112
<ubotu> drew17112: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Gun_Smoke> mike:  Pretty much what I want is to stop X.  And then when I want it again I'll start it. (startx)
<anonB> Zeddie doh :)
<Liono> can i allow 4 apps to run, some file sharings , a shutdown button on destkopand NONE else on clients.. i mean none.... no right clicks no kmenu. .. nothing. possible?
<anonB> speeddemon8803 I have a fast connection, but here in australia we have limits on bandwidth (download limits) I'm almost used up for my month
<Zeddie> anonB: you know it's on most ISP's free mirrors right? if you've got broadband?
<kyle__> Gun_Smoke, close all programs and documents, then type in Terminal sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<frojnd> How cam I set my computer which has a wireless card ralink set as wifi acces point ?
<dabbill> Pelo, Okay just restarted and Synaptic shows wine as not installed
<anonB> Zeddie yeah, only have 500MB left for month
<tantric132> hey everyone I'm having a problem with Ubuntu...can someone help?
<kyle__> Liono, what are these 4 apps?
<Pelo> Liono,  also consider asking in #kubuntu and #kde since you seem to be using kde
<dabbill> Pelo, should i install with Synaptic or in terminal
<mike> tantric132: we can try
<speeddemon8803> !help | tantric132
<ubotu> tantric132: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pelo> dabbill, use synatic
<Zeddie> anonB: you missed the bit about free mirrors :) , I mean they don't count the traffic
<speeddemon8803> !ask | tantric132
<ubotu> tantric132: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Zeddie> I know internode doesn't from their mirror and that iiNet is the same
<Liono> kyle__ any. eg firefox. mplayer.    acces to use and a shared file. internet provided by server. etc ?
<kyle__> Gun_Smoke, when u want to start again sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<anonB> Zeddie not in my situation. Long sorry story, but to make it short I have 3 mobile broadband .. no peers or mirrors
<Zeddie> poor bugger :(
<anonB> Zeddie well, much better than finding out I was on a RIM and connecting at 26.4Kbps for the first month!
<tantric132> I just installed the video driver that was listed under the Restricted Driver and after reboot, my moniter keeps saying that the signal is out of range(i'm assuming the resolution is out of wack). Can anyone tell me the steps/commands to type in safe mode to change that or another solution?
<Joelito> can anyone tell me what version of the kernel comes in the default installatio of ubuntu 7.10?
<kyle__> Liono, so only 4 apps running at the same time?
<KE7LNU> best program for watching my internet connection. lan cable modem ??????
<greencookie> Pelo : here's my external drive as listed by blkid /dev/sdb1: UUID="6B6C8A2B6C89419" LABEL="External Drive" TYPE="ntfs"
<dabbill> Pelo, Just installed, still getting the same error in terminal for winecfg
<Liono> kyle__ ya . or any one of them
<Dr_willis> KE7LNU,  watching it do what exactly? :)
<Starnestommy> Joelito: I think 2.6.22
<greencookie> Pelo so I should now create a mount directory and continue mounting it?
<KE7LNU> just activity
<KE7LNU> ports and stuff
<Pelo> greencookie,  sudo mkdir /media/ntfs-usb   then  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/ntfs-usb
<kyle__> Liono, so you want e.g. 4 firefoxes running at the same time OR 4 seperate programs running at the same time? (I'll go look for some solution)
<Pelo> dabbill,  I just don'T know , maybe try asking in #winehq
<Joelito> Starnestommy, ok, thanks
<Dr_willis> KE7LNU,  may want to check out conky, or gkrellm, theres proberly a dozen other network monitor tools out that are specifically for networks. Tje 2 i mentioned are general system moniotrs that can monitor some network things
<dabbill> thanks for trying Pelo
<KE7LNU> gkrellm is available??
<OmegaCenti> I want to  completely hide a folder's existance from other users who are not root. Any suggestions besides a . in front of the name?
<greencookie> Pelo: Failed due to " Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use."
<Liono> kyle__ i need only 4 allowable. any or all 4 could run
<Liono> but not any other
<Pelo> dabbill, i had to restart after an kernel update today myself and I have had no issue
<KE7LNU> thanks doc
<Gun_Smoke> mike: /etc/init.d/kdm stop does it.
<Liono> kyle__  privilages........
<chaosrl> does anyone know how to uninstall all traces of kde from ubuntu? i tried it out and didn't like it
<Pelo> greencookie, it would appear that the usb drive is already mounted,  check on your desktop for an icon for it
<putnum> who do i need to contact for info on how to create a LoCo team in my area for ubuntu?
<mike> thanks Gun_smoke im been doing it wrong for a long time now ;-)
<greencookie> Pelo: It worked! woot. I had to force it with " mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/ntfs-usb -o force"
<drew17112>  a problem I have. I have firestarter installed and my events tab is full of blocked connections to random ports and most of them go to somewhere called unknown.scnet.net. Im trying to setup samba over hamachi to share files and it wont work. ANY help would be apprectiated
<greencookie> THanks a ton for the support Pelo
<Gun_Smoke> chaosrl: Did you if you used aptitude to install it's as easy as aptitude remove kde
 * Pelo is tired of gratitude , he wants cash 
<Gun_Smoke> mike: To simple restart X Ctrl alt backspace is just fine..
<chaosrl> Gun_Smoke: i tried removing kde4-core; it only removed that package, and not the actually apps, etc. i'm not sure which apps kde4-core installed :(
<Gun_Smoke> run aptitude as root and look
<Gun_Smoke> chaosrl: ^^
<putnum> sudo apt-get remove kde4-core
<putnum> try that
<tantric132> I just installed the video driver that was listed under the Restricted Driver and after reboot, my moniter keeps saying that the signal is out of range(i'm assuming the resolution is out of wack). Can you tell me the steps/commands to type in safe mode terminal to fix it? Possibly change the resolution?
<chaosrl> Gun_Smoke: a search in terminal for kde with aptitude yields a really long list; should i just go trhough and uninstall each thing i have installed?
<greencookie> Why wont Rhythmbox play my lastfm streams? I Just installed Ubuntu Gutsy fresh! do I have to configure codecs?
<Gun_Smoke> chaosrl: Well there is a chance that would work.. But you will dump a lot of stuff you might want.. Amarok for example depends on some kde lib's.
<ari_stress> morning
<OmegaCenti> I want to  completely hide a folder's existance from other users who are not root. Any suggestions besides a . in front of the name?
<chaosrl> Gun_Smoke, putnum: i think i got it. putnum's command told me to use apt-get autoremove, which i think took care of most of the apps
<Pelo> OmegaCenti, I think what would be a permission thing,  just set it to 750 I think
<jrib> OmegaCenti: don't give them any permissions on the parent directory
<frojnd> How cam I set my computer which has a wireless card ralink set as wifi acces point ? anyone ??
<tantric132> Pelo, maybe you can help me yet again. I just installed the video driver that was listed under the Restricted Driver and after reboot, my moniter keeps saying that the signal is out of range(i'm assuming the resolution is out of wack). Can you tell me the steps/commands to type in safe mode terminal to fix it? Possibly change the resolution?
<Pelo> OmegaCenti, or possibly 700 ,  where only owner/root with have r w x access and the onther no access at all , even read
<drew17112> frojnd i think i may be able to help
<Pelo> tantric132, what driiver was it ?
<Pelo> tantric132, what video card model I mean ?
<frojnd> drew17112,  that's great
<tantric132> Not sure, my video card is a nVidia 6600 GT. it said it was a driver from the manufactur
<tantric132> of the video card
<OmegaCenti> jrib: but then doesn't that cause all files/folders inside of said parent folder to be not viewable?
<_Lucretia_> kyle__: no, that didn't work either
<drew17112> frojnd: try using this article
<drew17112> http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/nethub/article.php/3467111
<ForgetYouNot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<frojnd> drew17112, thanx for the article
<Pelo> tantric132, I don't know how you will go about changing it but , out of range usualy means that the horiz sync and/or vert rez values are not correct for your monitor,  I suggest you check the label at the back of your monitor for the correct settings  ( sometimes listed as v and h ) and change xorg.conf accordingly , the settings should be listed under   device monitor  as ranges ,  make sure the range reaches to your monitors capabilites,  what I am not sure a
<Pelo> bout is if nvidia restriected drivers use xorg , you'll have to test it
<mike> can someone tell my how to completly reinstall samba EVERYTHING
<kyle__> _Lucretia_, ?
<_Lucretia_> yp-p2
<_Lucretia_> lsusb shows it as being attached
<moparfan90> hello. how do i open a file with the extension  .r00, .r01....
<_Lucretia_> but mtp-detect doesn't show anything
<Pelo> mike,  menu `system> admin > synaptic pakage manager, search for samba ,  remove completely everyghing that appears install,
<_Lucretia_> is it because it is charging?
<Pelo> mike, and then ,  reisntall those packages
<mike> thanks pelo i will give that rry
<drew17112> mike: did u try "sudo apt-get remove samba*" then "sudo apt-get install samba*"
<Dr_willis> mike,  to what goal?  you can use the purge option, and reinstall whatever samba related packages you want
<NeutrinoMuonico> lots and lots and lots of people
<tantric132> Pelo, I'm not sure what xorg is. xorg.config i think? i heard I could change the resolution there, but your sayuing thats not the problem.
<Dr_willis> removing/reinstalling proberly wont fix much of anything.
<OmegaCenti> I want to  completely hide a folder's existance from other users who are not root. Any suggestions besides a . in front of the name?
<Dr_willis> Unless  You accidently deleted stuff you shouldent of.
<moparfan90> how do i open a file with the extension  .r00, .r01....
<mike> Dr_willis: i have been trying to get it to talk to my windows laptop and have screwed so many things up
<squee> OmegaCenti, truecrypt
<Dr_willis> OmegaCenti,  put it in a directory they cant cd into.
<Pelo> tantric132, xorg.conf is a configuration file for xserver  type gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> tantric132,  I am assuming you have a gui at the moment
<squee> Is there a way to set the firefox homepage through the terminal?
<Dr_willis> mike,  there is the 'using samba' book in html format in the repos. and online.  It all depends on what you screwed up i guess. :)  that book is a must read for power-samba users. :)
<Pelo> squee, ask in #firefox
<squee> alright
<NeutrinoMuonico> moparfan90, isn't that .rar files split into many files?
<moparfan90> yes
<Dr_willis> unrar OPTIUONS whatever.r00
<mike> Dr_willis thanks i will look for that is that on the ubuntuforums then sorry im really new
<Dr_willis> will get them all.
<moparfan90> when i try to open it i get an error
<moparfan90> let me try again
<tantric132> Pelo, after typing that in in the terminal, then what?
<NeutrinoMuonico> that'll do
<Dr_willis> mike,  its in the repos. and avail online. In fact the samba-doc package int he repos has several books on samba
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.3 (gutsy), package size 6816 kB, installed size 14752 kB
<Pelo> tantric132,  you got the xorg.conf file open , browse your way to where it says , device MONITOR
<Dr_willis> Samba is just one of those tools - it pays to read the docs/books for. :)
<Pelo> tantric132, find  horiz sync   there are two values next to it ,  make sure they match the ones on the back of your monitor
<drew17112>  I have firestarter installed and my events tab is full of blocked connections to random ports and most of them go to somewhere called unknown.scnet.net. Im trying to setup samba over hamachi to share files and it wont work. ANY help would be apprectiated
<tantric132> Pelo, ok let me go try hat brb
<Dr_willis> Now if ONLY i could figure out why my samba server shows "Publicfiles.exe' and 'PublicFiles.com' and 'PublicFiles.pif' in addation to my 'publicfiles' share......
 * Dr_willis wonders what hamachi is.
<Pelo> drew17112,  firestarter is just a front end for iptables  it's not the actual firewall ,  there is nothing enabled by default
<squee> Dr_willis, hamachi is a program that essentially creates a vlan between you and whoever you set it up with
<dabbill> I just tried to reinstall wine and getting dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_2.1ubuntu3_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<dabbill>  unable to create `./lib32/libacl.so.1.1.0': No such file or directory
<dabbill> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Pelo> dabbill, this is for amd64 ?
<dabbill> yes
<dabbill> winehq pretty much said my 32libs are hosed
<KE7LNU> best file sys for ubuntu/ normal user??
<Pelo> dabbill, you should have mentionned that first , did you get the correctwine from the winehq site, there is a special wine for amd64
<tantric132> Pelo, it says GTK WARNING cannot display. Remember, I'm in Ubuntu Safemode(or Recovery..what ever its called where its a black screen and its commands)
<bruenig> KE7LNU, ext3 for a solid reliable fs
<rbd> hey guys. ubuntu 7.10, x64, asterisk 1.4.10. I've been trying to compile asterisk's app_swift for awhile and have been getting some WEIRD header errors: http://pastebin.com/d21b4d39f    ...can anyone offer any ideas ...looks to me like something screwy with the kernel headers (or which kernel headers app_swift is referencing)
<KE7LNU> thanks man...
<Pelo> tantric132,   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,   that will let you edit in text mode
<tantric132> Pelo, ok, going to try that
<dabbill> Pelo, i have just been useing aptitude the whole time
<Pelo> tantric132, if you can't fix it I will tell you how to get back the vesa driver that will at least get you a gui
<Pelo> dabbill, hold on
<kavelot> I want to create a backup Live CD with remastersys, but I'm guessing the X video configuration won't be correct for every computer... how can I set ubuntu to auto-detect video settings when booting?
<Pelo> dabbill,  reinstall wine using these instructions  http://wiki.winehq.org/UbuntuAMD64
<dabbill> Pelo did that already
<two_bits> i have a newbish question about ubuntu... how do I change file associations?
<bruenig> two_bits, you mean who owns it?
<two_bits> for example, make a torrent file open with azurus instead of the default torrent program
<Pelo> dabbill, read tej second command on that page,  you don'T insetall using aptituide,  you must use dpkg with a special option
<anka-ar> hi
<bruenig> two_bits, that is generally configured within the file manager, and most file managers would have you right click on the file, and edit "properties"
<Pelo> anka-ar, hi
<wil_> #wine
<wil_> ahh
<Pelo> wil_, #winehq
<anka-ar> in gnome, there is a way to arrange the windows like tiles or cascade?
<Dr_willis> anka-ar,  not that ive noticed.
<wil_> lol, thanks
<two_bits> bruenig: ah, thank you. do you know how to do it under gnome, perhaps?
<the_darkside_986> does anyone know when KDE 4.01 will be in the repositories? i want to try it w/o installing a new OS or building it from source :P
<Pelo> anka-ar, not that I know of
<bruenig> anka-ar, use a tiling window manager, like dwm or xmonad
<Dr_willis> anka-ar,  some window managers i know have that feature. There may be a compiz plugin/tool that might do it.
<two_bits> bruenig: nevermind, thank you
<anka-ar> but i hate compiz
<anka-ar> :P
<Pelo> the_darkside_986,  only with the next release, version do not get updated only fixes and security stuff
<Pelo> brb
<bruenig> look at how pretty xmonad is: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/64/Xmonad-tall-status-dons.png
<bruenig> or dwm: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/17/Dwm-screenshot.png
<Pelo> anka-ar,  don't use compiz then
<anka-ar> :P
<jvai> we need a pure fluxbox ubuntu with eyecandy!
<eck090> Evening
<the_darkside_986> also, i am having trouble with my installation of KDE 3.5.8 in Ubuntu Gutsy. I can't get the Home or Computer icons to show up on the KDE desktop
<KE7LNU> stupid que: does ubuntu 8 come with any firewall by default install?????
<tantric132> Pelo, I hate to keep bothering you with the noobish questions but I can't figure out how to navegate in sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf. at the bottom of the screen it says like ^G Help and stuff like that but when I type it in nothing happens but a line break
<Pelo> the_darkside_986, ask in #kubuntu
<eck090> i have having a bit of trouble installing Wine. Having a problem with gcc
<jescis> hello, I can't get my neighbors wireless card to connect to my modem/router, he has a belkin that says it's an AR2413
<Dr_willis> KE7LNU,  No firewalling rules are enavbled by default. The 'feature' is there.  but no rules are set
<the_darkside_986> @Pelo thanks... i had no idea what the right channel was because i figured Kubuntu is set up differently but ok
<Dr_willis> !firewall | KE7LNU
<Pelo> tantric132, that means  ctrl+G
<ubotu> KE7LNU: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dabbill> Replaced by files in installed package lib32ncurses5 ...
<dabbill> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_2.1ubuntu3_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<dabbill>  unable to create `./lib32/libacl.so.1.1.0': No such file or directory
<dabbill>  
<Pelo> tantric132,  use the arrows key to go up and down the file
<dabbill> when i try to install the 32libs
<anka-ar> ok, then is no way to arrange the windows in tiles or cascade at this day?
<Pelo> dabbill,  do not paste in this channel
<KE7LNU> min user can i leave it default???
<anka-ar> whit gnome
<Dr_willis> anka-ar,  not under gnome's default winodw manager.
<Pelo> dabbill, you're on your own from this point on
<jacob> is there a way where bashee can constantly monitor a folder for new music without having to restart the program?
<Dr_willis> anka-ar,   if its a must have feature - you could use some other window manager - other then metacity
<dabbill> no other ideas
<Pelo> dabbill, you need another amd64 user and I am not one of  that group
<eck090> checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnulibc1
<eck090> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnulibc1
<eck090> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<eck090> checking for gcc... gcc
<eck090> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<eck090> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<FloodBot2> eck090: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dabbill> ahh Okay, thanks for trying Pelo :)
<Pelo> eck090, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<eck090> thank
<eck090> thanks, sorry aobut that spam
<Dr_willis> Especially when its such a  Faq. :)
 * Pelo thinks eck090  just used the last of his mercy , the next one will never know what hit him 
<eck090> im a noob :P dont be hating rofl
<jescis> not spam, it's called flooding
<Pelo> !pastebin > eck090  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<jvai> lol
<FliesLikeABrick> is anyone using bluetooth on ubuntu 8.04?
<anka-ar> ok, thanks everybody, from argentina
<_Lucretia_> my samsung yp-p2 mp3 player isn't being recognised by gutsy via mtp-detect, but it is being shown by lsusb. How can I get it to work, I've added a line to libmtp.rules
<Jack_Sparrow> FliesLikeABrick: Try Ubuntu+1
 * jescis beleives ubuntu's for noobs any ways
<eck090> anybody use cedega?
<Jack_Sparrow> jescis: We dont need YOUR opinion
<jescis> ok, fine
<nosaj> ubuntu i like better than kubuntu and im not anoob
<Pelo> _Lucretia_, I suggest you check in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<nosaj> lol yeah
<Pelo> eck090,  we are poor ppl we use wine
<jescis> But I still need help
<_Lucretia_> Pelo: have
<Jack_Sparrow> jescis: Please feel free to ask a question
<Pelo> jescis, just ask a question about your issue
<Pelo> jescis, better yet ask Jack_Sparrow about your issue
<jcg42> How can I format a Hard Drive from the command line?
<jescis> and I still tell ppl to go to ubuntu first
<kostkon> _Lucretia_, you mean that you can transfer files through nautilus but would like to do it with mpt?
<bastid_raZor> FliesLikeABrick; do you mean like for file transfers to/from a phone?
<eck090> *feels like a noob*
<Jack_Sparrow> jcg42: mkfs
<Pelo> jcg42, asking in ##linux might get you better help
<jescis> I did ask a question, I though :/
<Pelo> eck090,  we've all been there and still are on occasion , just ask a question , what are you trying to do ?
<_Lucretia_> kostkon: no, i'm just charging the thing up now, but mtp-detect doesn't detect it
<Jack_Sparrow> jescis: I just came back into the channel and I didnt see your question
<WhuutdupNumba3> will ubuntu run in vmware? i don't want to make the 2GB vdisk if it won't.
<Pelo> jescis, this is a busy channel , occasionnaly you need to ask again
<aO|DB> Can anyone help me with manually partitioning and installing Ubuntu?? I am at the screen now, and I have 23 Gigs for linux, 400mb for a swap
<Pelo> WhuutdupNumba3, yes it will
<inflex> ARUGH.... my USB keeps locking up with this new 2.6.20-16 kernel :(
<bastid_raZor> WhuutdupNumba3; yes
<jescis> hello, I can't get my neighbors wireless card to connect to my modem/router, he has a belkin that says it's an AR2413
<inflex> VIA VT82xxxx chipset
<eck090> but anyway, does anyone use cedega.. I'm getting video lagg, this happend last time i used Ubuntu(6.10).
<vbabiy_laptop_> Hey guys how can I set up a  folder on a hard drive that will give all user on the box read write permission but the owner will be the user who crated the file?
<tantric132> Pelo, in the xorg, the Horizsyn= 30-70. Vertrfresh=50-160. I looked at the back of the screen and the only thing I saw really was 100-240V and 60.50Hz 1.5A. I do have the website for the monitor though: http://www.viewsonic.com/products/desktopdisplays/lcddisplays/optiquest/q7b/#specs
<Pelo> aO|DB,  I recommend  5-10 gig for the root partiton in ext3,  2xram for swap and the rest for /home in ext3
<patogen> Why is a program like lobster still in the repos?
<Pelo> !wifi | jescis
<ubotu> jescis: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jescis> I have to keep typing in the wep key
<bruenig> !info lobster
<ubotu> Package lobster does not exist in gutsy
<jescis>  and it satill wont connect
<Pelo> patogen, because linux ppl never throw anyting away
<eck090> could it be something wtih my d3d?
<bruenig> 2xram for swap is a waste of time
<kostkon> _Lucretia_, actually, is it supposed to be supported by mtp? did you check that libmtp can recognise your device?
<bruenig> space*
<patogen> lopster
<aO|DB> Pelo, can you help me with the specifics at all?
<bruenig> !info lopster
<ubotu> lopster (source: lopster): A Napster client using the GTK UI. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-4 (gutsy), package size 620 kB, installed size 1844 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> jescis: For starters, wep is totally insecure.
<_Lucretia_> kostkon: yes it is listed
<aO|DB> Im kind of confused as to what partitions to make
<Pelo> aO|DB,  whatspecifics do you need to know about ?
<patogen> Pelo: Yeah, but I don't even think that one works longer ...
<aO|DB> i have not done the manual yet
<FliesLikeABrick> bastid_raZor sure
<jescis> I have DSL through AT&T 2wire
<aO|DB> i dont like how the guided works
<nosaj> i run 128 bit wep connections i thought it was fine
<FliesLikeABrick> bastid_raZor are you using 8.04?
<dabbill> I just got this error from Synaptic E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_2.1ubuntu3_amd64.deb: unable to create `./lib32/libacl.so.1.1.0'
<eck090> Yeah? WEP isn't the way to go? what do you reccomend for using wireless?
<adorablepupp2> !info psptoolchain
<ubotu> Package psptoolchain does not exist in gutsy
<speeddemon8803> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aO|DB> Well, i have 23000 MB of Free Space. Can you tell me what to create so i can install?
<compwiz18> eck090: wpa2
<speeddemon8803> Eck, I HIGHLY suggest wpa2
<eck090> what type of router do you think is best
<Pelo> aO|DB, make a first partiton in ext3  5 to 10 gig , you will use it for your root filesystem , where the OS will be iinstalled,  after that make one that is twice the size of your RAM for your swap , the rest you use for /home in ext3
<kostkon> _Lucretia_, oh, ok. What application did you try it with?
<compwiz18> eck090: Linksys WRT54G
<aO|DB> im just confused as to the mount point... etc
<frojnd> hello tehre
<frojnd> there*
<tantric132> Pelo, did ya get that?
<frojnd> I have a little problem
<speeddemon8803> A wireless G router is the best Eck.
<Jack_Sparrow> jescis: So do I and it is not a very good piece of hardware... but I avoid wireless for the most part.   and as a straight router, it works fine
<eck090> not N?
<Pelo> tantric132, no I didn't
<aO|DB> ok let me make those real fast
<aO|DB> i have 3 gb of ram, so i dont really need swap
<adorablepupp2> Is there N support for linux?
<Pelo> aO|DB, montpoints will come later in the next screen
<_Lucretia_> kostkon: mtp-detect
<Pelo> aO|DB,  your choice
<speeddemon8803> i have no clue..thats why i suggest G.
<_Lucretia_> kostkon: like i said
<FliesLikeABrick> adorablepupp2 there should be N support for any network cards that are supported
<frojnd> Where is my network eth* ? http://pastebin.ca/901956
<Pelo> tantric132, still around ?
 * speeddemon8803 ALSO suggests checking for yourself first :)
<tantric132> Pelo, ok here it goes. I checked in the xorg. Horizsync 30-70. Vertrefresh 50-160. Looked on the back and didn't find anything except this and i don't even know if it's regarding Horizsync or Vert. The number was 100-250V - 60/50Hz 1.5A. I did look up the monitor though so here are the specs. http://www.viewsonic.com/products/desktopdisplays/lcddisplays/optiquest/q7b/#specs
 * adorablepupp2 is making useful apps for the PSP
<aO|DB> Pelo, what does it mean Primary or Logical, and Beginning or End
<aO|DB> do they matter?
<aO|DB> or leave it alone
<tantric132> Primary
<Pelo> tantric132, hold on
<bastid_raZor> adorablepupp2; like what? i have a psp i play fairly often
<eck090> i think my d3d is turned off
<eck090> how do i check this?
<tantric132> Alrihty bud
<nosaj> i love my psp
<compwiz18> frojnd: eth*?
<speeddemon8803> Primary is your main hard drive, where your operating system boots...
<aO|DB> ok so make that the 5 GB part
<frojnd> compwiz18, yes, what is my wireless eth1 eth2 or what ?
<aO|DB> then the logical the 15 GB
<speeddemon8803> Yeah.
<aO|DB> ok
<compwiz18> frojnd: ra0, I think
<Pelo> aO|DB, if you only have ubuntu on that hdd use primary , don't worry about beginning and end,  just use the size bits
 * speeddemon8803 grabs pelo and teams up on this one :)
<aO|DB> I have Win XP dual booted
<Weirdbeard> Where does Ubuntu put it's install.log?
<aO|DB> im gettin rid of Kubuntu
<aO|DB> and just goin ubuntu
<aO|DB> and xp
<_Lucretia_> kostkon: do you have an mtp based player?
<Pelo> tantric132, change  horiz sync to  30 - 82 and vert  to 50 -75
<kostkon> _Lucretia_, hmmmm. I don't know what else you can do. Although it is not recognized by mtp-detect, did you try it with Rhythmbox and what happens?
<Pelo> speeddemon8803, team up on what ?
<kostkon> _Lucretia_, eh, no, I have an iPod.
<eck090> ugh, as much as it is a pain to do stuff through command line..... its better than windows
<speeddemon8803> helping that guy out with his partitioning issues.
 * Pelo is confused now 
<tantric132> Pelo, I'm sure this is an obvious answer but how do I change values and then save the file in xorg?
<nickrud> Weirdbeard: /var/log/installer/ for the initial install
<aO|DB> Erm... i just got a weird problem i guess
<akin> hi
<aO|DB> now the "free space" says Unusuable
<_Lucretia_> kostkon: I have enabled the mtp plugin in rhythmbox, but I can't see anything that relates to mtp, confused
<speeddemon8803> !hi | akin
<nosaj> hay how can i safely get rid of the windows partition on my ubuntu pc can i just deleat the partition
<ubotu> akin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Weirdbeard> Thanks nickrud!
<dabbill> http://pastebin.org/19339 Could some one take a look at this and see if they have any ideas on how to fix it?
<nosaj> i also have a old ubuntu install i want to get rid of as well as the windows partition
<Jordan> my ubuntu cd only loads cli. how do i make it load gui and install?
<Rukus> hey
<kostkon> _Lucretia_, yes, so neither Rhythmbox can see it.
<eck090> how do i install a.run file?
<Pelo> tantric132, you are in nano right now ? just use the keys to bring the cursor to the right place and type over  I think you use  ctrl x to exit and save
<KE7LNU> best part scheme normal user laptop?????
<speeddemon8803> jordan, did you accidentally install the alternative image to a cd?
<_Lucretia_> kostkon: doesn't look like it
<aO|DB> Pelo, do i make the Home first, then make the Root??? because it is not letting me create anything else after making the primary
<tantric132> Pelo, thanks. going to try it
<_Lucretia_> kostkon: should it give some extra menus or something?
<speeddemon8803> The alternative install does not include a GUI, Jordan, if that was what you did.
<nomopofomo> My desktop has gone black and the shutdown button in the top-right hand corner of my screen doesn't work ;(
<compwiz18> eck090: ideally, you wouldn't, but you can open up a terminal and run chmod +x file.run; ./file.run
<Pelo> Jordan, sound like you have the alternate install cd , there is no gui on it , you have to install ,  from the menu at the beginning
<nickrud> eck090: first you figure out if there's any other way to get that program.
<eck090> well its my video driver
<kostkon> _Lucretia_, it is supposed that if you enable the mtp plugin, your device should appear in Rhythmbox when you connect it
<nickrud> eck090: which one?
<eck090> Nvidia
<nomopofomo> This was all after I started playing around with my fstab file...
<compwiz18> eck090: you should be able to get that in the restricted manager
<aO|DB> shit this is kinda confusing
<_Lucretia_> kostkon: could it be a charging thing? I'm charging now
<nomopofomo> I added two lines and then deleted htem.
<aO|DB> lol
<nickrud> eck090: ok, I have ref for the new atis
<Jordan> ok. i might have hit the check box by accident. thanks!
<Rukus> hi i recently uninstalled xserver-xgl , installed a new ATI graphics driver,, newest from ATI site, and now when i try ctrl alt backspace, my system doesnt hang, it just blanks the screen and stops there. ctrl alt del restarts the machine. I also run compiz effects
<eck090> restricted manager?
<KE7LNU> noobie// best partition scheme for ubuntu  home var usr etc
<nmz787> hey does anyone here know what a dflt value is?
<Rukus> default
<Rukus> dflt - default maybe
<kostkon> _Lucretia_, I think since your device is recognized as a usb device by ubuntu it can be charged. i think that it's independent of the mtp problem
<Pelo> aO|DB, you'll get the hang of it eventualy, you only do one thing at once, if it helps you can exit the installer and go back to the deskop ,  you can partition your hdd from gparted in there and do the insetall after,   you can then skip the bit where you partiton and go straight to the part where you pick the partitons to instal on
<eck090> says installer must be run as root
<aO|DB> well, it dosnt let me install on partitions
<eck090> do i just put the "sudo" command?
<aO|DB> it just picks this one hard drive i have
<nickrud> Rukus: you could try running the install on http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide , see if that will fix it. But simply running the ati driver install can often screw things up
<nmz787> anyone here ever use MPX? I am trying to get the xinput program to work
<aO|DB> ack
<Rukus> thats the guide i followd
<Rukus> nickrud: thats the guide i followd
<jescis> Jack_Sparrow:  so, would nothing, no wep or anything be better to use using a 2wire modem/router?
<maximilion__> eck090, if it a graphical install program: gksudo appname, if console: sudo appname.
<nomopofomo> !info automount
<ubotu> Package automount does not exist in gutsy
<nickrud> Rukus: hm. Working here just fine.
<mike> ok hi all i have samba reinstalled, i go to my windows box and type //server and the password box comes up so i type in my credentials, but with no luck
<Pelo> aO|DB, you do the manual partitionning bit but then you donT' have to do the partitons in the step you are now , they are already there, you can skip to the next bit I mean
<_Lucretia_> kostkon: it seems that udev has worked and mounted it tho, I do have /dev/libmtp-6-1 & /dev/libmtp-usbdev6.2
<mike> i did the sudo smbpasswd -a mike
<smithw> Hello everyone. I had a fully functional gutsy installation on my PC, but since them I have upgraded some of its hardware and I'm not sure how will gutsy handle that hardware change. The most "critical" hardware (graphics card and wireless card) are the same, so I expect no problems there. However, the HD's have completely changed their order. Will gutsy's fstab go nuts when I boot into it?
<aO|DB> ??
<spike_le_jackal> howdy
<nomopofomo> Is anyone here familiar with automounting NTFS partitions?
<aO|DB> right now i have 24 gigs of free space
<nmz787> howdy
<eck090> says im running an x server?
<aO|DB> and i need to make a ubuntu partition
<tantric132_> Pelo, I'm now on my Ubuntu system. You're the man! Thank you so much
<Pelo> aO|DB, anyting esle on this hdd ?
<speeddemon8803> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mathman> smithw: sounds about right
<Pelo> tantric132_, my pleasure
<maximilion__> eck090, what are you installing?
<aO|DB> Yep, theres Windows partition, 7GB, Storage, 130GB
<nmz787> you can also edit /etc/fstab and set the ntfs to mount on startup
<eck090> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
<spike_le_jackal> Yeah, searching for it comes up with good results you need
<spike_le_jackal> I've worked similar issues.
<Pelo> aO|DB,  ok  fist please use my nick in each line,  it makes it easier to follow if I know you are talking to me
<aO|DB> ok
<maximilion__> Hm, strange, gksudo should work
<robdig> Pelo: hi, are you plotting yet?
<eck090> what is gksudo?
<nomopofomo> What filesystem option should I choose when adding an NTFS drive to my fstab file?
<Pelo> aO|DB, you will need to make logical partitons , not primaries,  you can only have 4 primaries per hdd
<smithw> Mathman: thanks... I guess I will resort to an old live cd to edit the fstab before I boot into the actual system
<MrPiracy> i have installed kiba-dock, but when i type the command to open it, i get a segmentation fault error. how can i fix this? i'm on a 64bit system
<nomopofomo> More precisely, what is the proper filesystem to use? fuseblk or ntfs-3g?
<nickrud> eck090: clt-alt-backspace, ctl-alt-f2 , login.  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop (this stops your X server. Do the install, then  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to restart X server
<Mathman> smithw: that and you'll perhaps need to edit grub.conf and reinstall grub
<maximilion__> eck090, press Alt+F2, type gksudo NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
<Pelo> robdig,  not yes,  I am investigating other avenues,    like generic printers with cpl  drivers,  cause I can't get a hpgl.plt flle out of progecad
<frojnd> how can I check if my wifi card works, what's the command for searching for devices something with scanning ?
<nickrud> eck090: you can use clt-alt-f2 and clt-alt-f7 to switch back and forth while the X server is running
<kostkon> _Lucretia_, ok. do you think a mtp specific app that gnomad2 will help? I don't know what else you can do with mtp
<maximilion__> gksudo allow running apps with a temporary root access
<putnum> who is in charge of the support groups for ubuntu? the local ones i mean
<smithw> Mathman: most definitely
<EADG> Help. I rm'd a file instead of mv! Is there anyway to recover it? Anyway at all?
<nickrud> maximilion__: the nvidia install requires X to be off
<nomopofomo> Which file, EADG?
<_Lucretia_> kostkon: i think i'll wait till it's charged and see what to do next
<Mathman> EADG: nothing I know of that doesn't cost loads of money
<Pelo> aO|DB, right click in the free space showed in the  graphical repersentation of the hdd,  select new partiton or whatever it is ,  make a new one  5 gig , ext3 , logical
<maximilion__> nickrud, I see. I'm not as experienced as you, so I'd probably boot into recovery mode and do a su - username in that case :)
<eck090> ok repeat that
<EADG> nomopofomo: a text file, no extension.
<eck090> i forgot that shuts off my GUI
<nickrud> putnum: you mean the locos? #ubuntu-loco for help
<Repley> hi all. is possible to auto-run a command after a custom command? for example i want to run 'ls' after all 'cd' command that i type (for example 'cd /path/dynamic')
<putnum> thx nick
<nomopofomo> EADG, a configuration file of some sort? What was it's name?
<kostkon> _Lucretia_, ok. sorry I couldn't really help you!
<Pelo> robdig, but the stuff you emailed me works perfectly ,  for what little I can do with it
<nickrud> maximilion__: that'd work too, but I hate rebooting when there's another way :)
<Mathman> nomopofomo: I fail to see how that would be relevant...
<_Lucretia_> kostkon: thanks anyway, i'll prolly see how it goes tomorrow
<maximilion__> mm but it's easier to remember :)
<putnum> nick: nobody is in there
<nomopofomo> What filesystem should I use for automounting an NTFS partition? fuseblk or ntfs-3g?
<eck090> nickrud can you rpost those directions
<robdig> Pelo: well, we both learned something...good luck getting your cad going
<maximilion__> night guys
<eck090> please and thanks
<greencookie> How can I download decoder for playing last fm streams? I just installed ubuntu an hour ago.
<nickrud> eck090:  clt-alt-backspace, ctl-alt-f2 , login.  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop (this stops your X server. Do the install, then  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to restart X server
<maximilion__> My Ubuntu is now fully setup and tested for webdesign <3
<Pelo> robdig,  when i do get it working I will email you about it , you were a great help
<nomopofomo> Mathman, I probably misinterpreted what he asked.
<eck090> ok writing them down
<eck090> and ill brb
<Rukus> ugh
<robdig> Pelo: no prob
<Pelo> aO|DB, still around ?
<putnum> and is there a team that is in charge of promoting ubuntu? As in maybe a roadhow type thing?
<nickrud> eck090: in the rare case where you don't automatically get returned to the gui when you run the start, hit ctl-alt-f7
<EADG> nomopofomo: an report typed out in nano. Not a config file. File name was 'porocity jan 12'
<nickrud> putnum: #ubuntu-marketing I think
<Mathman> EADG: probably a good time to mention rcs or cvs or whatever.
<Pelo> putnum, check in the ubuntu website in the get involved section , look for locos
<putnum> ok thx guys
<gotama> Hi! I'm using gutsy (i386). When I start or shut down my pc I get a message "input not support" on a black screen. Where can I change the screen !resolution for start up? Help please!
<nickrud> !loco > putnum (see pm)
<Mathman> EADG: you should look into something like that perhaps
<putnum> ok got it
<putnum> thx
<MrPiracy> i have installed kiba-dock, but when i type the command to open it, i get a segmentation fault error. how can i fix this? i'm on a 64bit system
<brian_> hola
<EADG> Mathman: not familiar with those abreviations...
<aO|DB> Pelo, I just made 2 Parts, 5GB EX3 Primary, 300MB Swap... made the EX3 /
<aO|DB> and im installing
 * Pelo is feeling like crap and will need to go to bed soon
<nomopofomo> Mathman, happen to know which filesystem I should use when automounting an NTFS volume?
<Rukus> i have two xorg processes running, is this normal
 * nickrud pities Pelo , must be all that cold weather
<Pelo> aO|DB,  I was gonna suggest you use the rest of the free space for /home in ext3
<Mathman> EADG: version tracking systems.  if you're going to be doing this Linux and/or programming thing seriously, you should look into one
 * robdig gives Pelo some chicken soup
<Mathman> nomopofomo: I suppose that would depend on which drivers you wanted.  ntfs3g is the good stuff these days though I think
<EADG> Mathman: would nano have saved an incremental backup?
<Mathman> EADG: ha, nano?  doubtful
 * Pelo sits in the warm chicken soup, ahhhh 
 * EADG weeps
<Mathman> if you used something like emacs or vim then those will save backup copies whenever you edit something.  if they're configured to do so anyhow.
 * Pelo laughs at EADG 
<aO|DB> Pelo
<Pelo> aO|DB, yes ?
<aO|DB> Pelo, i think it automatically puts that space in the partition
<frojnd> I'm trying to Build A Linux-Based Wireless Access Point by this how to: http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/nethub/article.php/3467111  I have installed all the required packages Pciutils, Wireless tools, Pcmcia-cs, HostAP driver, bridge-utils and now I don't know how do I have to change my /etc/network/interfaces. Here is my /etc/networ/interfaces http://pastebin.ca/901974 eth0 is my wired card. and ra0 is my wifi card. Here is if
<aO|DB> Because it says unusable
<frojnd> config http://pastebin.ca/901956   How do I have to change /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Sapote_> hi all!! winutuxu is a winxp sp2 and show logo of ubuntu
<nickrud> ok, everyone stop talking to Pelo make him go to bed
<Sapote_> google winutuxu
<Sapote_> some alert to canonical
<Pelo> aO|DB, is this your first ubuntu install ? meaning your first linux ?
<greencookie> Does anyone use mog.com?
<aO|DB> pelo, Neg
<Pelo> aO|DB, mind if I hand you over to nickrud ?  I realy have to go
<aO|DB> Sure, thanks for the help :D
<nickrud> night Pelo see you tomorrow probably
<nickrud> aO|DB: I take it you're trying to partition your drive for ubuntu?
<Sapote_> http://winutuxu.fr.ma/
<aO|DB> Yep... still confused, but it is installing
<proprietarysucks> how do I get into single user mode in ubuntu?
<Pelo> nickrud,  aO|DB  needs to manualy partion before installing, 4 gig / , small swap,  the rest in /home,   all logical, he»'s got 3 windows partitions already
<Sapote_> anybody send this site to canonical please http://winutuxu.fr.ma/
<EADG> Well, I'm really up the creek without a paddle now. I'm gonna go smash something. Thanks for confirming the obvious. later all.
<elecompt2> I need help updating my kernel...I have 2.6.20-15-generic and i need at least 2.6.6
<aO|DB> also, i just deleted Kubuntu..
<nickrud> aO|DB: sounds like you're moving along nicely, after the install we can inspect what you have
<Pelo> aO|DB, consider you might have a hidden  recovery partition on your hdd,  which would show as free space in gparted but would not be usable
<proprietarysucks> I've tried kernline.. 1 and kernel line....  single
<Mathman> elecompt2: 2.6.20 is newer than 2.6.6
<Pelo> anyway, I am gone
<robdig> proprietarysucks: sudo telinit 1
<aO|DB> I deleted that
<Pelo> g'night folks
<aO|DB> ok cya!
<jamiejackson> need some help getting started with gutsy and a treo 650. shouldn't i be able to plug in via usb and see things happen in dmesg?
<proprietarysucks> robdig: grub doesn't have sudo
<elecompt2> Mathman: well then I am having troubles working with ndiswrapper
<proprietarysucks> I'm talking about starting the machine and getting into ubuntu to reset the password
<nickrud> proprietarysucks: use  init=/bin/bash
<robdig> proprietarysucks: ah, sorry, thought you were already up...boot into recovery mode generally option 2 on the grub menu
<Mathman> elecompt2: whats the problem?  yum install ndiswrapper or whatever it is you ubuntu guys do
<proprietarysucks> thanks
<aO|DB> nickrud, Heres what i did: 24Gb Freespace ->  5gb /  and 300mb swap.... then I was left with a bunch of unusable space
<aO|DB> and im installing now, and i would assume that it takes the unusable space and implements it
<nickrud> aO|DB: hm, ok. After the install we can double check and reformat and reinstall if needed
<gotama> Where can I change the screen resolution for the start up of ubuntu?
<nickrud> aO|DB: good chance reinstall won't be needed, just some tweaking
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Hey, is he running into the 4 primary limit
<elecompt2> Mathman: I tried to follow the instructions, and when I tried to install, It said there was an error
<aO|DB> nickrud, are you familiar with the kubuntu partitioner?
<Vadi> gotama: for the loading progress bar?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: could be, we'll discover
<Vadi> How can I add something to my LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable?
<Mathman> gotama: I'm thinking you pass something to the kernel, via grub
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: goodnight
<gotama> Just start up.
<nickrud> aO|DB: not particularly, but we'll sort it out
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: it's just starting :)
<Mathman> elecompt2: the point is, you should be installing ndiswrapper via your package manager.  if there's an error then file a bug report
<aO|DB> nickrud, well it lets you resize any partition during install(unlike ubuntu)
<elecompt2> ok
<gotama> I've got just a black screen And need to wait until the x server starts.
<aO|DB> nickrud, i was wondering if ubuntu came with a partitioner that could do that(on the live cd)
<nickrud> aO|DB: Yes,  gparted and others
<aO|DB> ok, well its 90%
<gotama> exact,for the loading progress bar. I can't see it.
<nickrud> aO|DB: we can do a lot of formatting stuff from the install as well
<Hellow> Ok, i am having difficulty with Compiz, when i run it in terminal, it generates this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55817/
<nickrud> !brokenusplash | gotama (this fixes many of those blank screen problems)
<ubotu> gotama (this fixes many of those blank screen problems): Supported screen resolutions are sometimes detected incorrectly, causing the splash screen to not appear and slowing down boot. Edit /etc/usplash.conf and change "xres" and "yres" to a resolution that your graphics system certainly supports, then run « sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu »
<Vadi> How can I append something to an enviroment variable?
<rhinovirus> is there a way i can remove an OS from displaying on the grub loader?
<aO|DB> nickrud, Ok i am done installing, should i reboot or tweak?
<credible> Vadi: VARIABLE=$VARIABLE:blah ?
<aO|DB> maybe i will see if its functional first
<aO|DB> :b
<nickrud> aO|DB: reboot, get into the system properly :)
<credible> (prepend export to that)
<Vadi> credible: ok, thanks
<Hellow> Can someone please help me? I am having difficulty with Compiz, when i run it in terminal, this is what it gives me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55817/
<smithw> I'm running a ubuntu 6.06 live cd, and I need to mount the first partition of the secondary slave IDE HD... which dev would it be? /dev/sdd1?
<aO|DB> nickrud, ok im in ubuntu
<norty> I have two quick questions, how do I change the font color of the taskbars on the desktop to white? and also how do I make it such that when I create a file such as test.txt another file called  test.txt~ doesn't get created or just doesn't appear in the terminal.. ? (ubuntu 7.10)
<nickrud> aO|DB: ok,  apps->accessories->terminal, and type   sudo fdisk -l
<kostkon> Hellow, it looks like that you don't have the nvidia driver installed
<nickrud> aO|DB: put the output of that on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Hellow> kostkon: Where can i find it?
<bluefox> ok, how do i add resolution listings in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution ?
<WorldBFree> how would i go about booting a ubuntu image straight from my hd.  i already have a working grub
<aO|DB> let me get on irc on laptop sec
<bluefox> all i have listed are the uber-low resolutions from the safety-mode, this laptop can handle HD
<kostkon> Hellow, you can install it using Synaptic
<Hellow> kostkon: what is it called?
<nomopofomo> Mathman, think /dev/hda1	/mnt/ntfs-1	ntfs-3g	defaults	0	0 will work?
<bluefox> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kostkon> Hellow, search for "nvidia" in synaptic
<kostkon> Hellow, it will have 3 versions of the driver. choose the driver that applies to you, it depends of what model you have
<nickrud> norty: on the first create a file  ~./gtkrc-2.0 , and add the contents of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55819/ to it.
<kostkon> Hellow, which nvidia card do you have?
<aO|DB> nickrud, shoot is there any app like konversation on ubuntu? IRC CLIENT
<vbabiy_laptop_> Hey guys I have set up at directory on my hard drive called back up I have set the group owner to a group called desktop-users and set the group id sticky bit. Now my question is how can make so when every a user creates a file in that directory or moves it to that directory it will have full group read and write permission?
<Hellow> kostkonL i dont
<nickrud> aO|DB: install xchat , it's a good one
<Benalex> Hello all, is there a way to shutdown ubuntu automatically after finishing updates?
<kostkon> Hellow, ok, sorry, misunderstood
<aO|DB> sudo apt-get install xchat?
<nickrud> aO|DB: yes
<kostkon> Hellow, which graphics card do you have?
<tantric132> Can anyone tell me why I'm getting an error message while trying to import music into Music Player? The error is 'The GSTreamer plugins to decode "MP3" files cannot be found'
<tantric132> How do I fix this?
<nickrud> vbabiy_laptop_: either change the users' umask to 002 (they make things group readable by default, not really good) or set up an access control list for that directory (beyond the scope of this channel)
<Hellow> Its Intergrated Graphics by Intel, it can run 3D programs fine
<Hellow> @ koskon
<techqbert> does anyone know a command I could run from a dock launcher like awn or cairo that would launch gnome-terminal and enter a predefined command?
<aO|DB> nickrud, shoot i dont have any repositories i think... is it the same as kubuntu?
<Benalex> tantric132: install extracodecs
<nickrud> aO|DB: yes
<kostkon> Hellow, oh, ok, sorry about that
<Hellow> er, kostkon
<nickrud> !gutsysources | aO|DB
<ubotu> aO|DB: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<Benalex> Hello all, is there a way to shutdown ubuntu automatically after finishing updates?
<vbabiy_laptop_> nickrud: can i set the umask of a directory
<mouseboyx> Should there be an option in the installer to enable the cd and multiverse and universe?
<tantric132> Benalex, how? When I search for it in Add/Remove it doesn't show
<astro76> techqbert: gnome-terminal -e or -x, man gnome-terminal for the differences
<jamiejackson> ubuntu only seems to be able to see my Treo 650 when i've hit the hotsync button,  but i'm looking to use DUN. what's the trick for getting ubuntu to recognize the device when it's *not* trying to hotsync
<nickrud> vbabiy_laptop_: thats what access control lists do. You can set it up so only users in that group can write there, and/or only that group are read/writeable
<vipaca> Isthere a serperate channel for sparc?
<Benalex> tantric132: sorry ... search for extras... and install Ubuntu restricted extras
<techqbert> astro76: cool thanks
<vbabiy_laptop_> nickrud: this just seem to hard to set up something so basic?
<aO|DB> done
<norty> nickrud, I did what you said, i created the file gtkrc-2.0 in my home directory, and put the contents in it but nothing happened... ?
<nickrud> vbabiy_laptop_: true that
<aO|DB> but xchat dosnt exist or something
<astro76> vipaca: there is an #ubuntu-server
<Benalex> tantric132: and also install GStreamer extra plugins
<nickrud> norty: try killall gnome-panel , that will restart it and it should reread the rc file
<kostkon> Hellow, can you open a terminal and do a "glxinfo | grep direct rendering"?
<aO|DB> nickrud, i dont see the xchat package
<nickrud> aO|DB: did you do apt-get update?
<aO|DB> not yet
<norty> nickrud, that didn't work
<nickrud> aO|DB: required after every change to sources.list
<Hellow> kostkon: this is what it gives me:
<Hellow> grep: rendering: No such file or directory
<aO|DB> thx :D
<norty> should the file have a . in front of it?
<nickrud> norty: yes
<tantric132> Benalex, thank you
<Benalex> tantric132: NP :)
<kostkon> Hellow, better give "glxinfo | grep rendering"
<norty> nickrud, thanks got it
<Hellow> kostkon: this is what it gives me then: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<kostkon> Hellow, so that means you don't have 3d support by your card
<tantric132> Does anyone know why when I turn my computer on now where I can choose from the three different types of Ubuntu(GUI, Recovery, and Memory 80 something), why is my Windows XP no longer on the list? I can't load into windows now
<proprietarysucks> I've logged in with init=/bin/bash    how do I change the password?
<proprietarysucks> I've tried passwd username
<tantric132> (I have windows on a NTFS partition
<Hellow> kostkon: but i run 3D games on it all the time
<proprietarysucks> I just want to set the password!
<norty> How do I make it such that when I create a file such as test.txt another file called  test.txt~ doesn't get created or just doesn't appear in the terminal.. ? (ubuntu 7.10)
<nickrud> tantric132: that happens sometimes, what partition is your windows on?
<eck090> Hey, i installed the driver, but i still get video lagg with games
<tantric132> nickrud, let me double check
<Dr_willis> norty,  thats vi making backups.
<aO|DB-DX> nickrud, ok
<tantric132> nickrud, how come GParted isn't on here anymore? Is it only part of the Live CD? ALso, in Linux, how do I view partitions
<compwiz18> proprietarysucks: when you say "the password", which password do you mean?
<kostkon> Hellow, maybe they run on software 3d acceleration
<vipaca> That channel is dead
<proprietarysucks> a user's password or the root, either
<nickrud> aO|DB: ok, put up that   sudo fdisk -l
<frojnd> I've tryed to mount /dev/sda2 /media/win  but than I got message that it has to be specified name of the system. This is windows, so how can I mount it ?
<nickrud> tantric132: you can install gparted,  and     sudo fdisk -l  shows partition info
<aO|DB-DX>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<aO|DB-DX> /dev/sda1   *           1         892     7164958+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<aO|DB-DX> /dev/sda2             893       16611   126262867+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<aO|DB-DX> /dev/sda3           16612       17219     4883760   83  Linux
<aO|DB-DX> /dev/sda4           17220       17255      289170   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<aO|DB-DX> /dev/sda5             893       16611   126262836    7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot2> aO|DB-DX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aO|DB> o fuck
<aO|DB> lol
<nickrud> aO|DB: lol, that's why I said http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<aO|DB> well it made it thru
<compwiz18> !language | aO|DB
<aO|DB> my bad
<ubotu> aO|DB: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tantric132> nickrud, ok let me install it and I will get back to you(apprciate the help)
<vipaca> aO|DB-DX usepastie
<Dr_willis> frojnd,  you mean it wants the 'filesystem' type most likely.   -t ntfs or -t vfat is an option you need to use
<compwiz18> proprietarysucks: passwd user should do it
<aO|DB> wow im getting hated left and right
<aO|DB> lol
<kostkon> Hellow, can you do a "lspci" on a terminal to see what's the model of your card?
<aO|DB-DX> ??
<aO|DB-DX> should i still paste it
<compwiz18> !pastebin | aO|DB-DX
<ubotu> aO|DB-DX: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soldats> kostkon: what card
<nickrud> aO|DB: put that up on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (open the browser, go there and copy and paste) and give me the url
<vipaca> aO|DB-DX yes
<kostkon> soldats, graphics card
<Hellow> kostkon: this is what it gives me for the gfx card: 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810 (CGC) Chipset Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<vipaca> pastie.caboo.se is better.
<vipaca> :)
<frojnd> Dr_willis, http://pastebin.ca/902019
<soldats> kostkon: try lspci | grep VGA
<aO|DB-DX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55821/
<nickrud> vipaca: Illl look at it, I'm kinda disappointed in the nl one
<frojnd> Dr_willis, it says that wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2, when I do: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /media/win
<eck090> is there a way to check if my d3d is running??
<gold44> how to disable gui splash screen? want to see the boot process in text mode , cause my video card/monitor says out of range.
<aO|DB-DX> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55821/
<kostkon> soldats, , that's for Hellow, he/she already did it, ok
<soldats> cool
<Hellow> kostkon: he
<gold44> i have no way of telling what the status is, cause screen out of range
<gold44> help
<Dr_willis> frojnd,  yopu may want to go read a few mounting drives on linux tutorials. You are most likely doing some typo or other trivbial thing wrong.
<soldats> gold44: does it say refresh rate out of range?
<Dr_willis> frojnd,  it may be vfat,
<kostkon> Hellow, so it looks like you have the intel 810 chipset. ok
<gold44> soldats: let me check, bu t i think the resoultion is wrong, my screen support 1024x and default probably bigger
<nickrud> aO|DB: install gparted, I don't like the looks of the overlap of the ntfs partition with the other partitions. Not a good looking thing
<jake85> hi, im new to ubuntu can anyone help - having issues with wifi (it looks installed )and i can see my AP but i cant connect to it, it just looks like it keeps connecting and nothing - ( using Broadcom wifi chipset)
<tantric132> nickrud, okay. I have got it. Let me break down my entire HD for you. /dev/sda1(74.52GB) is ntfs. Used-20.70GB Free-53.82GB. Mountpoint for it is /media/disk-1 /dev/sda2(36.88GB) is ext3. Mountpoint /media/disk.  /dev/sda3(36GB) is ext3. Mountpoint is / . then I have the two swap spacve partitions. (extended and linux-swap)
<soldats> gold44: well what happened, was this the first time. did you edit something.
<aO|DB-DX> nickrud, use this name to talk to, easier to read on this laptop
<nickrud> Dr_willis: if you have a sec, could you look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55821/ , I don't like the looks of the start blocks
<kostkon> Hellow, it's a little old so I don't know if 3d is supported by the intel driver for 810
<nickrud> aO|DB: ok
<nickrud> aO|DB-DX: ok that is
<nomopofomo> I'm having problems with links to folders containing MP3 files on an NTFS partition.
<frojnd> Dr_willis, I made a wrong dev, it was dev1 and not dev2
<eck090> how do i test my D3D?
<nickrud> tantric132: a sec
<frojnd> is this bad, I mount it under root, and now set as chmod -R 777 and it's making huge scan..
<aO|DB-DX> nickrud, while im installing what messanger service would you reccomend?
<gold44> soldats: just installed it on dual boot. monitor says "out of range", it's not a message from the console. it's a message from  my LCD screen itself.
<usser> eck090: D#D?
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  ive seen that happen  at times if you partition the disks oddly.
<eck090> direct 3d
<magnumpi> hey what package do i need to install to get compiz-fusion to work on a 1400x ati card?"
<usser> eck090: ehm, do you have wine installed?
<usser> eck090: theres no D3D on linux per se
<gold44> soldats: oh no. unable to boot into ubuntu. i have in intitial ram disk prompt
<Dr_willis> frojnd,  you DONT normally chmod mountpoints that way.. and you definiatly dont do it for NTFS/Vfat filesystems
<Hellow> kostkon: where can i find a system wide accelerator like Direct X for Windows?
<eck090> well im using a linux version of eve-online
<nickrud> tantric132: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55822/ , add that to the very end of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eck090> but im getting tons of graphic lagg
<frojnd> Dr_willis, I hope I didn't something screw :S
<usser> Hellow: its included with video card driver
<usser> Hellow: its called opengl
<Gruelius> I need some help withchunksizes. Raid5 array with 4x500gb disks,files ~200mb+ in general. will have a lvm withext3. What chunksize should i set
<nickrud> aO|DB-DX: pidgin I guess. That's what most people seem to use
<kostkon> Hellow, for linux you can say it's opegl. but if you don't have 3d support for your card you can't do many things, actually
<usser> eck090: it uses opengl
<soldats> gold44: i know. it usually means wrong resolution or bad refresh rates. if you can do ctrl+alt+f2 and get a terminal you can try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and it should rebuild it to the correct settings. otherwise you may be able to get a terminal with recovery mode boot
<eck090> ok, im  not sure why im getting lagg then
<bort> I bought a power supply for my old computer (500Watts), but the connector for the mb has twelve pins and the entry of the mb has only 10. I managed to stick the twelve pin connector to the entry but now I'm wondering if my mb will burn or something.
<kostkon> Hellow, I don't know if the intel driver supports 3d for your card
<bort> any ideas?=
<aO|DB-DX> nickrud, where did gparted go?
<nickrud> aO|DB-DX: it seems you're installed ok, try booting your windows
<eck090> can i run a test on my card thru terminal
<nickrud> aO|DB: you need to install it
<soldats> gold44: it happens when booting linux right
<aO|DB-DX> i did
<nickrud> aO|DB: ok, good. You seem good to go. Your drive seems formatted oddly to me, but it appears it's working ok
<tantric132> nickrud, how do I access(and what file) is it?
<rodserling_> Ok, I just put in my new sata drive, formated and partitioned the whole drive. When I boot it up, it goes blank, takes around 5 minutes and gives me the log in screen on ubuntu, Why does it go blank for 5minutes in the beginning?
<tantric132> that i paste that to
<aO|DB> try booting windows xp?
<nomopofomo> Why can't I delete these folder links?! It's driving me crazy.
<nickrud> tantric132:    gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nickrud> aO|DB: yes
<rodserling_> Should I mess with the bios?
<tantric132> nickrud, thanks bud!
<eck090> ok im retarted....... my 3d-acceleration is turned off
<usser> eck090: what video card do u have?
<gold44> soldats: yes during boot time, no splash screen. but bigger right problem now.  some sort of tty device error
<aO|DB> nickrud, ok im in windows
<nickrud> !brokenusplash | rodserling_ (this often fixes blank boot screens)
<ubotu> rodserling_ (this often fixes blank boot screens): Supported screen resolutions are sometimes detected incorrectly, causing the splash screen to not appear and slowing down boot. Edit /etc/usplash.conf and change "xres" and "yres" to a resolution that your graphics system certainly supports, then run « sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu »
<nickrud> aO|DB: good. Just wanted to be sure it was working
<rodserling_> Ok, thanks nickrud!
<tantric132> nickrud, so add this text behind ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST?
<eck090> nvidia 6200
<nickrud> tantric132: below that, yes
<soldats> gold44: can you boot to recovery mode.
<nickrud> tantric132: that way it won't get messed with anymore
<gold44> soldats: i have all in one budget motherboard combo. so lots of hardware are very rare
<usser> eck090: did u enable restricted driver in ubuntu's driver manager?
<gold44> soldats: let me try.
<tantric132> nickrud, okay I'm going to try it now...thank you!
 * gold44 runs upstairs
<nickrud> aO|DB: gotta step out for a few, brb
<frojnd> ok so I mounted ntfs partition, how  can I mount it permanently and how can I access to it, since it says that it's locked and only root can acces to it ?
<aO|DB> nickrud where is the gparted?
<aO|DB> nickrud i installed it
<RoxanneEDM> good day guys, can someone help me install flash? i would love it !
<bluefox> ok, i can't seem to get gnome to use a the resolution i know my monitor is capable of handling, it only wants to let me use 800X600 and it can do 1600x1400
<eck090> yea
<eck090> i think i fixed it
<eck090> ill know in a minute lol
<jack-desktop> is there anyway to rotate my desktop screen 90 or 180 degrees in ubuntu? it's really easy in windows... ;p
<RoxanneEDM> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<usser> frojnd: do something like this just change /dev/hda1 to name of your partition and /mountpoint too  echo "/dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<aO|DB> Hey guys, where does Gparted go when it is installed?
<soldats> aO|DB: type gparted in a terminal
<eck090> w00t fixed
<usser> frojnd: then do sudo chown -R username:username /mountpoint
<Dr_willis> jack-desktop,  i recall some extra tool (xrand?) that could do that.. or some xorg.conf optiuons..  But ive never tried them out. and it may depend onyour video card.
<RoxanneEDM> hey guys i just installed [sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree].. now it says that i have the latest version, but when i browse to some vids on facebook, it tells me i need a newer version... any ideas?
<kostkon> Hellow, there is the 810 xorg driver at the repositories. maybe by using this driver you'll get 3d
<soldats> RoxanneEDM: firefox
<gold44> soldats: hm.. recovery mode is stuck or maybe taking a long time. anyway. i will try slackware and see if i get more luck. i think the main thing is the drivers for my budget motherboard
<mike> can someone help me figure out how to edit the smb.conf file
<tantric132> nickrud, it now says windows on the list, but when I try to load it I get: Error 22: no such partition
<nosaj> is ther a quicken alternitave for ubuntu ?
<frojnd> usser, I don't have hda1 in the first place
<soldats> gold44: well if you get recovery to work do the command i gave you earier
<usser> nosaj: try gnu-cash
<nosaj> hmm ok ill look into it
<RoxanneEDM> soldats: yes firefox is what i use
<nosaj> thanks
<gold44> soldats: okie dok
<usser> frojnd: ok how did u mount the partition give me the command
<soldats> RoxanneEDM: in firefox type in the address bar "about:plugins" and tell me what flash version it says is installed
<MrPiracy> anyone knows how to fix the segmentation fault error when trying to run kiba-dock on 64bit system?
<RoxanneEDM> soldats:  what do i type in the address field?
<frojnd> usser, mount /dev/sda1 /home/me/Windows
<soldats> RoxanneEDM: about:plugins
<techqbert> does any1 know if gedit periodically saves any documents that aren't saved?  ubuntu just crashed on me
<eck090> ok, dumb question... can i minimize... like alt+tab
<soldats> techqbert: i dont think so, i lost so much data that way
<usser> frojnd: cool so do this gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<frojnd> o
<frojnd> k
<frojnd> usser, ok
<Sapote_> hi any ubuntu member here?
<ASTX813> Can vpnc be set up to only route certain ports/services?
<usser> frojnd: add this line to the end /dev/sda1 /home/me/Windows ntfs-3g 0 0
<techqbert> soldats: pfft I just lost a nice chunk of college application essay.  hrm.
<sxealex> anyone know what options i need to open proms on a remote computer that use the x display... i don t need to see the output just launch them
<macsen> ello?
<usser> frojnd: now do sudo mount /dev/sda1
<sxealex> sorry programs*
<usser> frojnd: it should mount the partition
<soldats> techqbert: unless it logs it somewhere i doubt it
<Dr_willis> sxealex,   You would need to set up 'xhost' to allow the remote user access to the X display, and then just export the display variable, and run them
<usser> frojnd: after that do sudo chown -R yourname:yourname /home/me/Windows
<sxealex> export it into the computer im sshing from
<badkitty> Cool finally got vmware to install correctly.. Now just need a decent appliance to boot properly
<sxealex> ?
<RoxanneEDM> what is easiest to install, a rpm file or tar.gz
<Dr_willis> sxealex,  on the remote you need to some how run 'xhost +localhost' or similer.  (this is a potential security hole)
<PriceChild> !rpm | RoxanneEDM
<ubotu> RoxanneEDM: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Dr_willis> sxealex,  then export the DISPLAY variable properly, then just run the app. it should then appear on the remote box.
<sxealex> ohh,,, no sorry thats not what i mean
<nosaj> can any one tell me how manny argrage users for ubuntu and same for windows?
<sxealex> the program is on the remote computer
<nosaj> avrage
<soldats> RoxanneEDM: use the tar.gz from the adobe site. and follow the directions for flash install
<sxealex> but when i run it
<sxealex> it says it cant find the x display
<Dr_willis> sxealex,  thats what the exporting the DISPLAY is all about
<eck090> ill take that as a no
<Dr_willis> export DISPLAY=localhost:0.0   or similer
<Dr_willis> then run the app
<usser> frojnd: so hows it going?
<Dr_willis> sxealex,  IF you had ran xhost +localhost that is..
<sxealex> ok ill give that a whirl
<sxealex> this wont work in regular ssh?
<usser> sxealex: in ssh just use -X flag
<Dr_willis> usser,  he wants it to appear remotely also.
<sxealex> i thought x flag would show it on my computer
<usser> sxealex: ie ssh -X -C username@remotepc
<sxealex> no
<usser> sxealex: oh my bad sorry
<Dr_willis> or so he said.
<sxealex> i dont need it on my computer
<Dr_willis> :)
<sxealex> i do this sshing into my mac all the time
<usser> sxealex: just run it like that i believe DISPLAY=:0 && progname
<frojnd> usser, when I try to do: chown -R joze:site /home/joze/Windows/  it allways says that it's not valid name
<Dr_willis> sxealex,  the 'critical part' is the X security stuff, thats handled by xhost +.
<usser> sxealex: i think that would work
<usser> frojnd: is it there?
<sxealex> so DISPLAY=:0 ./program
<gold44> soldats: nope. failed. tty error can't access control. i still get initial ram disk prompt. i'll give slackware a try later this week =(
<usser> sxealex: yea
<frojnd> usser, if what is there :)
<sxealex> :D
<sxealex> thanks you!
<sxealex> worked perfectly
<usser> frojnd: well your /home/joze/Windows is it even there?
<usser> frojnd: also case matters
<frojnd> usser, ofcourse
<usser> frojnd: Windows and windows are not the same
<soldats> gold44: hmm thats too bad. did ubuntu ever start up. maybe had something to with dualboot
<sxealex> thanks guys :)
<RoxanneEDM> ok, i need a little help, i have the flash tar.gz file on the desktop, i extracted it , now im trying to follow the instructions, bur it is not working , could someone please lend me a helping hand
<usser> sxealex: np
<frojnd> usser, it's there
<eck090> is there a button(s) that i can press to minimize full screen games?
<smithw> In the ubuntu livecd there is this "Boot from first hard disk" option. I assume there is a way to tell the livecd boot manager (grub?) to boot from a specific partition (in this specific case, /dev/hdc2). can anyone tell me how I do that?
<Dreamore> Hello
<Dreamore> I have a problem on live cd.
<pppZero> is anyone else having a problem with the file menu magically opening itself in openoffice writer?
<usser> frojnd: hm, hm can u navigate to it see if your windows files are there?
<nosaj> does gnu-cash do wills too?
<Dreamore> It says: "/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off"
<gold44> soldats: no, don't think it's dualboot prob. i am running ubuntu on laptop. the one with problem is my bundled-budget-motherboard-desktop.
<nosaj> what program makes wills
<frojnd> usser, chown -R joze:site /home/joze/Windows   chown: »joze:site«: not valid name of the group
<MrPiracy> would anyone help me get java virtual machine to run on firefox 64bits? i need it for home banking
<usser> frojnd: oh i see change site to joze as well
<frojnd> usser, yes fiels are there
<soldats> gold44: hmm. i donr know what to say. its beyond me :(
<usser> MrPiracy: that is impossible
<frojnd> usser, i've tryed the same
<Dreamore> Anyone who nows about it?
<Dreamore> It says: "/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off"
<usser> MrPiracy: u can install blackdown java but its outdated and buggy
<Dreamore> When I try to boot from live cd
<safiyyah_> I uninstalled compiz fusion and now I can only run 1 program at a time on the gnome interface. I tried to reinstall and it gave me an error, cant find the files (even though I ran get update) so now I have been forced to instal xfce4... any idea how i can fix the broken gnome window manager?
<usser> frojnd: 1 sec
<Dr_willis> safiyyah,  try running metacity --replace
<frojnd> usser, ofcourse I'm doung this as root
<Hammer89> half the time I log in my computer compiz fails to load... I honestly have no idea what's wrong.... anyone have any ideas?
<Dr_willis> safiyyah,   some how gnome is defaulting to trying to run  compiz,  not  sure how ti  tell it metacity by default
<MrPiracy> usser: my bank uses virtual machine
<MrPiracy> usser: www.java.com has a version for linux, but it doesnt work
<safiyyah_> Dr willis can I do it from where I am now or do I have to log out and go back to Gnome session?
<coolbam14> i have downloaded wubi and installed ubuntu but i want to burn the partition to one of my dvd-r cds can someone tell me how? because im removing off my computer for more space because im getting a new hdd next month
<pppZero> is anyone else having a problem with the file menu magically opening itself in openoffice writer? - like alt is being pressed, but it does it even if my hands arent on the keyboard, and no other programs do it
<Dr_willis> safiyyah,  try it now and see. :) if you loging to gnome and got no window decorations, or so forth. try alt-f2 and run metacity --replace
<gold44> soldats: it's beyond me too. but i'll keep trying until i find a distro that will work with my desktop. i am only using it as web/file server. so no biggy
<soldats> cool
<soldats> good luck
<aO|DB-DX> why does the ubuntu updater keep slowing down to like..... 22bites a sec from 970KB/sec
<techqbert> pppZero: I have been having somewhat-related mystery keys being pressed.  when I alt+t for new tab in firefox, sometimes firefox makes like 30 tabs *_*
<safiyyah_> dr willis, am not understanding the alt f2 rule. you press alt and f2... release and type metacity-replace at the terminal?
<techqbert> pppZero: I think it has to do with my hardware though
<ArrPirate> I have a problem with my new monitor and Ubuntu. When I go to a smaller resolution for my monitor, say 1280x1024, it fills my whole screen, but when I tell Ubuntu to use the monitor's native resolution of 1680x1050 it only fills part of the screen and it's shifted so far to the right that my monitor's adjustments in the menu don't fix it.
<usser> MrPiracy: theres a 64bit java virtual machine its just theres no 64bit plugin
<ArrPirate> I've tried rebooting a couple times and disconnecting the monitor and leaving it disconnected for a couple minutes.
<Dreamore> Heya!
<coolbam14> so is there a way?
<pppZero> techqbert, i wish i could say the same thing, but its not effecting windows either :( just oo.o
<wingot> Hey
<usser> frojnd: hm weird, well we can do it other way important things are your windows files there?
<wingot> How would I install Ubuntu Server on Raid-1?
<Dreamore> I need help!
<MrPiracy> usser: ok, thankx
<wingot> It's detecting the two physical drives seperately
<frojnd> usser, yes they are tere, only root can access them
<wingot> Even though the motherboard is doing Raid-1 for them
<MrPiracy> anyone knows how to fix the segmentation fault error when trying to run kiba-dock on 64bit system?
<techqbert> pppZero: what about impress or the other oo apps?  ya could always try abiword, it's a little lighter
<usser> frojnd: cool cool now open /etc/fstab once again and add users after ntfs-3g
<pppZero> techqbert, i'll give abiword a spin, i was just using oo cause its there :)
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> What's the dvi viewer for Gnome?
<usser> frojnd: then sudo umount /dev/sda1
<julia_> Oh hi.
<usser> frojnd: and sudo mount /dev/sda1 again
<coolbam14> whats the address where wubi installed ubuntu in>
<MrPiracy> anyone could tell me a good ftp client/server for gutsy? which one should i install?
<ArrPirate> so, does anyone know how to fix my monitor problem with Ubuntu?
<coolbam14> in windows
<usser> MrPiracy: i use vsftpd as a server proftpd is pretty cool too
<witepa> Okay, I messed up big. I think I destroyed GRUB in the MBR. Can someone help me reinstall it?
<wease|> hello folks
<Hammer89> I'm having a problem getting the system monitor to run... when I try running it from terminal it feeds me this error: http://hammer89.pastebin.com/m7e950dad
<Wasney> For some reason ubuntu is having trouble booting...it takes about 2 minutes or longer to boot, and sometimes just sits there doing nothing untill I restart.
<MrPiracy> usser: how about a client?
<frojnd> usser, I'm trying to umount it but it says something that device is busy
<Dreamore> When I try to boot from live cd It says: "/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off"
<usser> MrPiracy: in case of java i'd install opera and just use 32bit java
<techqbert> pppZero: I know the feeling.  I always keep abiword handy on lesser machines like my gentoo-loaded ibook g3
<usser> MrPiracy: hm, built in nautilus does just fine
<Wasney> For some reason ubuntu is having trouble booting...it takes about 2 minutes or longer to boot, and sometimes just sits there doing nothing untill I restart. Anyone wan to help me out?
<pppZero> MrPiracy, i'm not a great fan of the linux ftp clients, nautilus (gnome file manager) does a fairly good job of handling ftp
<usser> frojnd: close all the programs that have your windows partition open
<MrPiracy> usser: that's ok, i found a website that has a work around for it, i'll give it a try
<usser> Wasney: when it just starts press esc that takes you to boot menu
<MrPiracy> usser: thx for the ftp tips
<frojnd> usser, everything is closed just terminal
<usser> Wasney: press e on the very first line
<aO|DB-DX> Can anyone help me out? I want to resize a partition... i have this unused space(16 gigs) that i cannot do anything with
<wease|> if esc doesnt work go with ctrl-alt-backspace to the login
<Vadi> How can I start another gedit? Whatever I try, it opens a tab in the current one
<frojnd> usser, nevermind, I was in that partition..
<Wasney> usser: I will try that next time I reboot, thanks.
<usser> Wasney: and delete "splash" at the end after that press enter and "b"
<silas428> what is the difference between someone who programs self taught and someone who progams taught by a teacher/university
<kercyr> Is there a reason to keep 386 version of the kernel around?  Can I safely remove it?
<usser> Wasney: that should temporarily start ubuntu without splash screen so that u can see whats going on when it boots
<eck090> nobody knows how i can minimize a full screen program?
<kercyr> I'm running the generic version.
<IndyGunFreak> kercyr: i probably wouldn't *remove* it, just in case, but you can comment it out of your grub if you want
<usser> frojnd: in terminal do cd\
<witepa> When I try to reinstall GRUB, nothing works. Nothing that I try to works. I cannot get Ubuntu to boot. What could the problem be?
<silas428> echo090: alt-tab?
<usser> frojnd: cd\
<eck090> doesnt work
<usser> frojnd: err cd
<Wasney> usser: K. Thanks That should help me find my problem
<wease|> wasney...it could be a safe effort on your side to reinstall as the workarounds arent a fix
<Hammer89> *tries once more* I'm having a problem getting the system monitor to run... when I try running it from terminal it feeds me this error: http://hammer89.pastebin.com/m7e950dad
<IndyGunFreak> kercyr: at least if its only commented out, if you ever need it for some reason, boot to cli, remove the # sign,a nd its baack in your menu
<eck090> could be something with cedega i guess
<Hammer89> any ideas? anyone?
<astro76> Dreamore: either try the alternate cd, or there are some potential solutions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588 (here's the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/99757 )
<aO|DB-DX> Can anyone help me out? I want to resize a partition... i have this unused space(16 gigs) that i cannot do anything with
<wease|> hammer89, can you run it from the admin menu?
<MrPiracy> silas428: the programmers taught by a teacher spent a shitload of money to learn it
<frojnd> usser, I've umount it and mount it, tryed again: chown -R joze:site /home/joze/Windows  and again I  get message: chown: »joze:site«: not valid name of the group
<Hammer89> wease|: yes
<silas428> mrpiracy: is there any advantage to spending the shitload of money?
<Wasney> Wease\|: is there any way I can save setting to a USB drive then? So I dont have to reinstall all my apps, drivers, and reset setting?
<Hammer89> wease|: wait... no
<kercyr> IndyGunFreak, yeah... it makes me queasy to remove it.  But, the grub.conf needs to get updated every time I upgrade.  I guess I could be worse off.
<usser> frojnd: no if u mounted it now it should let u modify the files
<MrPiracy> silas428: yes, u make money go round
<Hammer89> wease|: but I can run it if I run sudo gnome-system-monitor from terminal
<IndyGunFreak> kercyr: yeah, don't remove it, juts comment it out, so its not in your menu when you boot up
<astro76> Dreamore: I would try the alternate install cd first
<silas428> Mrpiracy: I am in an IT program that offers no progamming classes, but I want to learn to program, should I switch to CS?
<Hammer89> wease|: which isn't making any sense to me
<BagelMaster> I have installed a program via WINE, but when I open it, it says "The Application is Starting" in the taskbar, but then that disappears, and it doesn't start.
<silas428> Mrpiracy: What about buying books =)
<eck090> is it a game?
<frojnd> usser, I don't understand it...
<BagelMaster> eck090: No, it is Finale 2006
<usser> frojnd: what?
<frojnd> usser, when I umount windows there is no files...
<eck090> is it a windows file?
<coolbam14> when i download ubuntu off wubi is ubuntu files kept in one file?
<MrPiracy> silas428: buying books is no good, download them from the internet
<usser> frojnd: right
<wease|> hammer, try the following: control+alt+F1
<frojnd> and than I mount it usser
<wease|> then dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Furythor> I did install UT2004 and now I can't start it
<frojnd> and file is still locked..
<silas428> Mrpiracy: I guess what I am trying to get at is, is it possible to learn to program things like AI..
<wease|> then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eck090> you need Cedega to play game
<MrPiracy> silas428: what does CS stands for? www.couchsurfing.com?
<eck090> games
<usser> frojnd: just sudo mount /dev/sda1 right?
<wease|> sorey for the fragmented messages
<BagelMaster> eck090: Then install was an .exe, and it installed fine, and added it to my Wine > Programs menu
<usser> frojnd: thats how u mount it?
<silas428> Mrpiracy: I like to "make money go round"
<frojnd> usser, http://pastebin.ca/902058 /etc/fstab
<silas428> Mrpiracy: computer science
<witepa> When I try to reinstall GRUB, nothing works. Nothing that I try to works. I cannot get Ubuntu to boot. What could the problem be?
<silas428> =P
<MrPiracy> silas428: well, if u do then just go to university then
<wease|> wasney, i have never attempted a save or backup
<MrPiracy> silas428: at least they have some nice chicks there ;)
<astx813> I'm trying to get rdesktop working in single application mode with seamlessrdpshell.exe, but when I do "rdesktop -A -s "c:\rdp\rdpseamlessshell.exe cmd" I get a full RDP session instead of just a command prompt.  Any thoughts why?
<Furythor> I did install UT2004 and now I can't start it
<silas428> Mrpiracy: I am at school, just want to change schools so I can become a CS major.
<usser> frojnd: no like that http://pastebin.ca/902059
<silas428> Mrpiracy: is there anything else to computer science besides programming?
<usser> silas428: shitload of stuff
<wease|> silas....tons of stuff
<MrPiracy> silas428: hacking, networking, ...
<wease|> architecture
<usser> silas428: forget programming become an administrator dont listen to what others say
<astro76> !ot | silas428 MrPiracy everyone...
<ubotu> silas428 MrPiracy everyone...: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Hammer89> wease|: okay
<silas428> I want to program =)
<usser> silas428: administrator is the only cs job out there
<Furythor> I did install UT2004 and now I can't start it, problem is that it shows the "splash screen" and quits, what can cause this ?
<silas428> I love what I can do, its just not much
<Jack_Sparrow> silas428: Would you mind taking the school and programming discussion to the offtopic room
<aO|DB> how do i mount my drive??? i just unmounted and it wont let me mount it again
<frojnd> usser, literally users ?
<usser> frojnd: yes
<silas428> astro76: thanks was looking for a place to ask this(knew it wasn't here)
<eck090> Fury: I use Cedega to play games, it emulates perfectly
<Furythor> I can't register Cedega due payment problem, and I should be able to run games which have linux native binaries O_o
<wease|> hammer, let me know if that solves it
<frojnd> usser, still... whn I  cklick on the icon Windows I don't have permissions to access it, this is weird
<jack-desktop> what would "clone output" plugin in compiz be used for?
<eck090> i agree, but i think it has something to do with directx
<usser> frojnd: i dunno probably something simple
<credible> jack-desktop: nothing at all, it's a proof-of-concept really
<usser> frojnd: do sudo umount /home/joze/Windows
<frojnd> usser, done
<Cpudan80> Anybody -- dvi viewer to view the output of tex compilations?
<jack-desktop> credible, wow awesome plugin...
<Cpudan80> The thing from the repositories doesn't work btw
<eck090> this whole not being able to minimize in game is getting to me lol
<usser> frojnd: sudo chown -R joze:joze /home/joze/Windows
<Hammer89> wease|: still giving me the same error... should I ctrl-alt-backspace for whatever I just did to take effect?
<credible> jack-desktop: if you press the key binding, it'll show a tiny copy of your screen at the cursor, but there's no use for it
<jack-desktop> yea i noticed
<jack-desktop> but seriously, kind of pointless
<credible> jack-desktop: so don't use it.
<wease|> hammer89, nope
<wease|> that wont do anything
<Hammer89> okay
<usser> frojnd: did it work?
<ahorriblemess> Can someone tell me if a Cat5e Inline Coupler serves any other purpose than creating an extention for ethernet cables?
<amdbcg> hello
<frojnd> usser, yes
<ahorriblemess> can i use it to link two computers together?
<Hammer89> wease|: could it be related to the kernel update I installed from synaptic?
<usser> frojnd: cool now try changing your fstab like that http://pastebin.ca/902067
<aO|DB> why does the ubuntu updater keep going from  800kb+ then sit at 4kb for ever...
<Kuja> ahorriblemess: if you have a crossover cable, you can.
<wease|> hammer89, does it load at all or?
<usser> frojnd: are u the only user of the system?
<ahorriblemess> Kuja, I don't if I buy a crossover cable, than I don't need the coupler do I?
<amdbcg> Kuja I've got a crossover cable, what are we doing?
<Ashfire908> is something up with the changelogs? i can't get it for "linux-headers-2.6.22-14", "linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic" or "linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic"
<ahorriblemess> wow bad grammar I'sorry
<Hammer89> wease|: the system monitor doesn't load at all
<Jack_Sparrow> ahorriblemess: No you cant,, you need a crossover cable or crossover adapter
<Furythor> How I stop compiz ?
<sileni> why doesnt my gusty have /etc/iftab
<amdbcg> or you can make your own crossover cable
<ahorriblemess> Jack Sparrow, One or the other?
<usser> haha
<Hammer89> wease|: it feeds me that error before it gets anywhere
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<wease|> hammer89, which error?
<tantric132> can someone help me please? I have XP on a ntfs partition and ubuntu on a ext3, but when I start my computer and have to choose which OS to load, it only shows ubuntu...XP has disapeaered from the list. how do I get it back?
<Jack_Sparrow> ahorriblemess: or make your own, but the quality crimper costs more than a cable
<ahorriblemess> Jack Sparrow: ok good, I'll get whatever's cheaper. I have 40gb of music and pictures and videos of my daughter on my old computer, I need to get them onto this one
<frojnd> usser, yes
<Hammer89> weasel: http://hammer89.pastebin.com/m7e950dad
<amdbcg> ok, broadcom, chipset 3 , not working - any suggestions? (and if you say ndiswrapper, could you build it for me? or tell me how to build the driver?)
<mjw-> !grub | tantric132
<ubotu> tantric132: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> ahorriblemess: You can probably get a cheapie router or switch for the same price depending on where you live
<usser> frojnd: cool now try mount /dev/sda1
<djezer> help with usb, nothing detected (camera or usb drive)
<Furythor> How I stop compiz ?
<usser> Furythor: metacity --replace
<frojnd> usser, that's weired but I'm still not able to acces as not root
<usser> frojnd: man i dunno it should let u do it right now
<Ashfire908> my desktop's kernel is out of date, but since there's that exploit, and my connection sucks, (dial-up) should i just wait for the patch?
<tantric132> what is the command in terminal to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mjw-> djezer what does   lspci | grep -i usb    return?
<xeom> Is there any fix for keyboard lag? i've tried making my swap bigger(even tho its not being used because my ram is barely getting scratched)
<aO|DB> Can someone pls help me move 16GBs of unallocated space to a different partition??
<frojnd> usser, bah.. enough for today it's 4:20 am need to get up early, thanx for your time
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashfire908: Do you have untrusted people using shell accounts on your computer?
<Ashfire908> tantric132, nano or vim. nano is simple, vim is complex
<djezer> anyone know how to fix the automount? nothing is detected anymore. I manually mounted my usb drive, but I don't know how to mount my camera, besides, I'd rather have a functional automount
<usser> frojnd: np im sorry it didnt work out
<mjw-> tantric132 try sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst    or gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xeom> I have a solid pc and have no issues in windows just in ubuntu does anybody know what could be the cause wired logitech keyboard
<tantric132> thank you!
<frojnd> usser, not a problem tomorrow is another day :P
<wease|> hammer89, alt+f2 + gnome-system-monitor doesnt bring anything up?
<amenado> xeom clarify the problem, be specific
<djezer> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)
<djezer> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)
<djezer> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)
<Ashfire908> Jack_Sparrow, no, still though i don't want to download it for like a half an hour and slow my connection down just to have to download it all over again.
<Hammer89> weasel: no
<wease|> and no errors?
<Hammer89> wease|: no errors from the gui... only if I try running it from the terminal
<mjw-> djezer that's a standard usb controller, so it at least sees the usb ports ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashfire908: If you dont have untrusted people using shell accounts on your system then the exploit isnt an issue
<xeom> amendo:Basicly i get 1-2 second lag from my keyboard sometimes I cant finish typing a whole word before it shows up. I even have to turn off repeat keys because it goes crazy
<amenado> Ashfire908-> do your download when you go to bed at night..by the time you're awake the next it is done downloading
<safiyyah> how do i change the terminal from the current user to root.... i need root priviledges
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Weez> how do you change windows managers? im currently running gnome but would like to try kde, i did apt-get install kde and it did its thing but im not sure how to change over
<wease|> hammer89, when you upgraded the kernel was there anything that interrupted it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Weez: under options when you log in
<Hammer89> wease|: not that I know of
<djezer> mjw-, yeah I'd like to either get the automount working or have a way to manually mont my cam if possible
<aO|DB> Can someone pls help me move 16GBs of unallocated space to a different partition??
<mjw-> Weez apt-get install kubuntu-desktop might transition you over to kubuntu/KDE desktop most gracefully
<Weez> ok ill give it a shot, thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Weez> ok mjw-
<Weez> ill do that first
<djezer> mjw-, even the camera programs don't see it (digikam, gphoto2, f-spot)
<Hammer89> wease|: there's another kernel upgrade out already... should I try installing it?
<pppZero> techqbert, abiword is pretty nice, thanks for the tip :)
<Ashfire908> amenado, i can't do that. it's a. a cell phone (free but only in the free calling range) and b. i have a rack server sitting in my house and it's freaking noisey and it's acting as a gateway
<mjw-> Weez i'm not sure that's the right package name...might want to check it twice
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<wease|> hammer89, you can go ahead and install it but i am not sure if that will be the fix
<Hammer89> wease|: yeah...
<[gquit]bombadil_> !UPS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ups - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hammer89> wease|: maybe I'll do that... + restart the computer... see what that does for me
<xeom> So basiclly tons of keyboard lag,I can sometimes finish whole words before it shows up on screen. I can't even use repeat keys because it becomes impossible to type.
<safiyyah> sudo isnt doing what i need it to do....
<mjw-> djezer well you'd have to have the camera mounted for it to be recognized, and I'm not sure what can be messed up in automount land so I probably can't help you
<[gquit]bombadil_> i need some way to make my computer utilize my UPS and monitor its battery time
<amenado> Ashfire908-> per Jack if you are the only user for now, dont worry about it for now..btw a whole rack and you are only using your cellfone to dial up?
<astro76> safiyyah: what are you trying to do?
<safiyyah> how do i truely change from the current user (me) to the root at the terminal
<techqbert> pppZero: sure.  Lastly, I'd advise you to save often as I'm not sure if it has document recovery.
<wease|> hammer89, i cant find a real fix for something like that due to its peculiarity for me. go forward with an update and see
<astro76> !rootshell | safiyyah
<ubotu> safiyyah: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado: :)
<djezer> Anyone know how to fix automount (or mount a camera)?
<Hammer89> wease|: alright... be back later
<Jack_Sparrow> djezer: Did you check the supported hardware page?
<Ashfire908> amenado, i use it to do other devices, but it's also a test server and a sort of playground.
<safiyyah> astro76, this www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#rpm
<pppZero> techqbert, windows users call that the ctrl-s twitch ;)
<Ashfire908> amenado, i'm worried about the large downloads.
<butsniffer> can i multiple ATA contoller cards of the same type and not have irq conflicts?
<djezer> Jack_Sparrow, it worked fine last week... it worked for years
<astro76> safiyyah: no no no, java and everything else you are likely to need is in Ubuntu's repositories
<djezer> Jack_Sparrow, now the camera or my usb drive don't automount
<astro76> safiyyah: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<amenado> Ashfire908-> well if you dont have a big pipe to download, it is an issue, how you can make use of your whole rack of equipment and not access beyond it is amazing..lol
<Jack_Sparrow> djezer: Have you used or installed things from outside repos?
<safiyyah> astro thank you
<astro76> safiyyah: you're welcome ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> djezer: Hopefully you have never used automatix or envy?
<dward526> safiyyah:  it is also include din 'ubuntu-restricted'
<aO|DB> Can someone pls help me move 16GBs of unallocated space to a different partition?? Can i do it on the live disk??
<Ashfire908> amenado, access beyond it? (btw, it's 2001, kinda old.)
<woodwizzle> For some reason or another metacity too over for emerald on my machine. running emerald --replace just stalls with no output. Glxgears still runs fine though. I dunno wassup? :(\
<djezer> Jack_Sparrow, not automatix on this machine, envy I don't know
<stroyan> bombadil[gquit]: These packages all monitor a UPS in some way- apcupsd genpower nut powstatd tinysnmp-module-ups upsd
<amenado> Ashfire908-> yeah, no dsl connections?
<Jack_Sparrow> aO|DB: Yes, you can do it with livecd, but better is use the gparted livecd
<bombadil[gquit]> stroyan: thanks, do any of those have a gui?
<Jack_Sparrow> djezer: What about the rest
<aO|DB> i dont have gparted livecd, what do i use on the ubuntu live cd?
<djezer> Jack_Sparrow, what rest?
<techqbert> pppZero: that's humorous.  I think kde even has a word processor.  kword, its called maybe.  I haven't been following that one htough
<xeom> I have tons of keyboard lag,I can sometimes finish whole words before it shows up on screen. I can't even use repeat keys because it becomes impossible to type. Wired generic logitech keyboard works fine in windows.
<mjw-> aO|DB gparted is on the ubuntu livecd as well
<Jack_Sparrow> djezer: Installing from outside repos
<furythor> How I can get ut2004 to work, I installed game and patch and now it only shows splash and quits
<Ashfire908> amenado, you mean you wonder why other people can't access it?
<stroyan> bombadil[gquit]: "gapcmon - apcupsd monitor GUI"  "knutclient - A KDE GUI that displays UPS statistics from NUT's upsd"
<djezer> Jack_Sparrow, the last thing I tried to install was iceweasel from deb repo
<Jack_Sparrow> furythor: I think there was a command line option to set a useable res for that program.
<Jack_Sparrow> djezer: What else since you last had the cam working
<jsoftw> Anyone know of any backup software with pretty guis and stuff that works on Linux, BSD, OSX, and windows?
<jsoftw> ( the server can be guiless as its on a linux box )
<Ashfire908> amenado, no dsl, at the end of the phone line. modems can't even get 56k connections.
<insigne> ygffyfty
<eck090> does anyone here use cedega?
<djezer> Jack_Sparrow, the cam has always worked, I installed everything since the cam worked :P I don't know of any other package that isn't standard
<stroyan> jsoftw: backuppc has web pages for client systems.  It will use samba or rsync to fetch and restore files.
<insigne> michael jackson
<mjw-> !backup | jsoftw
<ubotu> jsoftw: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<insigne> i love you micghael jackson?]
<mjw-> jsoftw rsync also comes to mind...but yeah, it's not pretty
<insigne> hes triller
<jsoftw> Yeah this backup stuff is for non geek users.
<wease|> jsoftw isnt pretty but it is functional
<insigne> bilie jean
<xeom> Does anybody know what might cause keyboard lag of upto 1-2 seconds sometimes i am able to complete whole words before they show up on screen?I have a wired keyboard.
<mjw-> !offtopic | insigne
<ubotu> insigne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<insigne> michael jackson faturung 50 cent
<tantric132> Hey, I'm trying to set up GRUB so it shows XP on the list but I don't know what to put as root in the /root/grub/menu.lst
<tantric132> can anyone help?
<jsoftw> wease|: huh?
<KlrSpz> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<djezer> anyone know how to fix automount or mount a usb camera???
<KlrSpz> !sbackup
<wease|> jsoftw. i was making a joke
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<djezer> pls
<xeom> Does anybody know what might cause keyboard lag of upto 1-2 seconds sometimes i am able to complete whole words before they show up on screen?I have a wired keyboard.
<mjw-> tantric132 do you know which partition xp is on?
<Scunizi> tantric132, check out http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm  it will help reset grub
<tantric132> mjw, I can tell you.
<Hammer89> weasel: still here?
<wease|> hammer89, yes
<xeom> any help would be great ='(
<ArrPirate> Can someone please help me? I have a new Envision G218a1 22" widescreen lcd monitor with a native resolution of 1680x1050 but when I select that resolution in Ubuntu it displays on only part of my screen and is too far to the right for my monitor's built in adjustment settings. If set to a lower resolution it fill the whole screen as it's supposed to.
<Hammer89> weasel: system manager is opening now... but compiz isn't loading on login... I tried logging in and out about 4 times with no luck
<stroyan> jsoftw: Have a look at   http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/info.html#screenShots
<ArrPirate> I'm desperate.
<tantric132> mjw, at the moment in the menu.lst, it is set as root     (hd0,0) but looking at it in GParted XP is on the first partition which is /dev/sda1
<djezer> can anyone help me get to my usb camera please?
<Hammer89> weasel: the desktop environemnt is acting quite unstable... images not rendering correctly... windows moving choppily... etc
<joey_> how should i burn an iso file to disk to make it bootable?
<Hammer89> *environment
<wease|> hammer89, system monitor was the main concern so i am glad it is functional.
<illriginal> What's up guys, anyone know a good Web development program like dream weaver for Ubuntu?
<mjw-> tantric132 sda1 = (hd0,0) in grub parlance
<ArrPirate> My computer has odd hardware problems in Windows so linux is my only option but at the lower resolution in ubuntu everything looks horrible but in the higher resolution my screen isn't properly centered.
<wease|> hammer89, you may want to consider reinstalling gnome desktop manager
<djezer> I don't know how to mount and my automount is broken (no one knows how to fix it)
<Hammer89> weasel: how do I do that?
<mjw-> tantric132 you have to run update-grub if you added or changed an entry
<tantric132> when I reboot and click on windows on the GRUB list, how ever, it says: Error 22: No such partition
<jack-desktop> what is conkys name or title name, or how can i figure it out?
<wease|> hammer89, synaptic
<illriginal> What's up guys, anyone know a good Web development program like dream weaver for Ubuntu?
<Hammer89> weasel: and will that mess up the theming I've done?
<ste-foy> Thx ArrPirate
<wease|> hammer89, it will
<Flannel> illriginal: Kompozer
<tantric132> mjw, some guy in here earlier told me to add a command. all I pressed was save
<tantric132> after adding it
<aO|DB> Can someone help me? Apparently I have 4 "Primary" partitions, and there is 17 Gigs of unallocated space, I want to move the unallocated space to a diff partition.
<ArrPirate> what, ste-foy?
<joey_> what is the easiest way for me to create a ntfs partition on my hd?
<illriginal> sweet... thanks flannel
<Jack_Sparrow> ArrPirate: Usually that is the result of the wrong v/h refresh settings not just the sync 75 or whatever that most people know about.  Look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf then post it in the pasatebin, not in the channel.
<wease|> hammer89, apparently something you have installed doesnt agree with gnome
<Hammer89> weasel: one other thing... would that be what's responsible for compiz not initiating? (if I try logging in and out enough times compiz initiates properly... eventually... and when it does everything is stable)
<stroyan> ArrPirate: I would suspect you need to change a  HorizSync  setting in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  To high of a refresh rate could cause your monitor's distress.
<djezer> help ! pretty please, I need to access my camera
<joey_> what is the easiest way for me to create a ntfs partition on my hd?
<mjw-> tantric132 check ubotu's !grub link...you need to run update-grub to actually update grub. saving menu.lst alone is not enough
<djezer> does anyone know howq to mount????
<safiyyah> astro76:  sorry i cant figure this out, the installation hung midway and just gave me the terms and conditions which I couldnt get out of, I tried to make firefox install it itself and it tried but got an error, any idea?
<wease|> hammer89, would what be responsible?
<tantric132> mjw, thank you.
<xeom> Does anybody know what might cause keyboard lag of upto 1-2 seconds sometimes i am able to complete whole words before they show up on screen?I have a wired keyboard.
<rxKaffee> is there any specific reason that Print menu option would not be showing up in my gimp ? I am using hplip/hpjis printer drivers via CUPS
<astro76> safiyyah: press tab to select the ok button, space bar or enter to click it
<Hammer89> wease|: gnome desktop manager
<djezer> Can't fix my automount and need to access camera through usb
<wease|> hammer89, i would uninstall compiz and see how gnome reacts
<ste-foy> How I can close firefox ? stop /usr/lib/firefox/firefox on the root ? but doesn't work :(
<djezer> would like help on mount command to get it mounted
<joey_> can anyone help me partition my hd?
<mjw-> ste-foy killall firefox will probably do it
<djezer> anyone know how to use the mount command???
<wease|> hammer89, it seems fair to think that compiz overloads your system or was installed incorrectly
<illriginal> hmmm... Kompozer doesn't exist in the synamptic
<Hammer89> weasel: Hmm... my desktop is extremely dependent on compiz (along with my theming... this is gonna hurt) :P
<astro76> safiyyah: alternatively, if you install through Synaptic, you'll get a gui window for the license
<illriginal> synaptic*
<Flannel> illriginal: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Hammer89> weasel: compiz worked fine for a long time
<illriginal> fiesty fawn
<stroyan> ArrPirate: There is a success story about ubuntu and your model of monitor at  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=544103
<xeom> Does anybody know what might cause keyboard lag of upto 1-2 seconds sometimes i am able to complete whole words before they show up on screen?I can't even use repeat keys, typing is very annoying
<wease|> hammer89, so what possibly could have happened to crash the environment?
<Flannel> illriginal: You'll need to enable the backports repository
<ste-foy> no sorry mjw-
<illriginal> back ports?
<rxKaffee> xeom: only in Kazekase web browser?
<djezer> No one here can help me mount a usb camera ???
<ArrPirate> http://pastebin.com/d37a34373
<Flannel> illriginal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<djezer> I've been googling for 3 days with no workaround
<djezer> would like help mounting a camera
<Flannel> illriginal: Kompozer was only added to the repos for Gutsy (and backported for Feisty), sicne its relatively new.  That's why you have to do a little bit extra (but not too much)
<ste-foy> I have always this message :"Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new windows, you must firt close the existing Firefix process
<Hammer89> weasel: sorry for leaving... had to restart... it got too unstable :P
<rxKaffee> djezer: normally you have to use a card reader, unless you have camera-specific support via gphoto and friends
<illriginal> i see... and this program, Kompozer is very similar to Dream weaver?
<wease|> djezer, mounting a usb camera is fine if the cam is supported
<kaka_> oi
<Hammer89> weasel: I've been trying to figure out what went wrong... whatever it is seems to be getting systematically worse
<astro76> ste-foy: 'killall firefox' and 'killall firefox-bin'
<aO|DB> Can someone help me? Apparently I have 4 "Primary" partitions, and there is 17 Gigs of unallocated space, I want to move the unallocated space to a diff partition.
<Jack_Sparrow> djezer: Your cam was working, so it has to be something that was changed , upgraded or installed.  You didnt answer earlier so I doubt you will find a fix.
<Starseed> ste-foy, hit alt-f2 , the type killall -9 firefox-bin
<ste-foy> ok
<KlrSpz> if you use dd to image the harddrive, do you have to unmount it?
<djezer> Jack_Sparrow, I don't know what to answer
<djezer> Jack_Sparrow, I don't know of anything i installed that might of broken the automount
<ste-foy> ahhh :)
<wease|> hammer89, i need some details to find the root of the problem
<encrypt128bit> Looking for some help, I finally got the live cd to work and im unsure of where to install the bootloader, I want windows to manager the bootloading, and I have two hard drives. Id like to install the boot loader onto the second hard drive, So .. If my windows hard drive is hd0 would my second hard drive be hd1?
<djezer> Jack_Sparrow, I'm trying to answer with tthe best of my ability
<ste-foy> Thank astro76 and Starseed now is working
<jer132> hi there.  I'm having problems with getting my computer to shutdown properly with the shutdown splash.  I have the usplash set to 1400x900 and it boots up fine but it doesn't seem to do the same for shutdown...  anyone have some insight?
<ste-foy> and thanks mjw-
<Hammer89> weasel: sure... what info would you need?
<Jack_Sparrow> aO|DB: Easiest way is to delete one of the 4 you have, preferably #4 then create an extended or use the livecd to combine the unallocated space with an existing partition
<wease|> hammer89, i feel like im reaching at straws to get a definitive answer. but having said that...when it corrupts the gnome desktop then my opinion is to reinstall said desktop manager and reinstall compiz
<aO|DB> can i delete the swap??????
<djezer> Jack_Sparrow, I'm UNAWARE of anything that could have broken the automount!
<Hammer89> weasel: hmm
<usser> aO|DB: that would be a bad idea
<ApOgEE-> hi all...
<aO|DB> well cant i just remake the swap after?
<astro76> aO|DB: yes swap would be easiest to delete then remake
<safiyyah> astro76:  the installation completed but when I test my Java on the Java page it says I have a missing pug-in
<djezer> how do I mount a camera??? ANYONE??
<wease|> hammer89, once you reach errors in the core system of gnome - i.e. the system-monitor
<wease|> then you get some shaky action
<usser> aO|DB: oh yes sure if u planning on recreating it
<wease|> and it is hard to produce code to fix it
<ApOgEE-> i'm having problem with my dial-up connection... i'm using hp nx9010
<Hammer89> wease|: yeah... what's the name of the package I'd have to reinstall?
<Starseed> djezer, google, ubuntuforums .. dont' spazz out here
<Jack_Sparrow> djezer: I understand that you are unaware of anything, but since it did work and now dosent, it will take some work on your part.  I assume you had no form of backup to revert to
<KlrSpz> anyone use backuppc? was curious if it's what i want
<wease|> hammer89, what version of gnome is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> KlrSpz: I just use one line in cli and create a tar compressed image....
<astro76> safiyyah: 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' and make sure the java6 is selected, besides that I don't know, I've never had that problem ;)
<Hammer89> weasel: not sure... how would I check?
<djezer> Jack_Sparrow, how about simply mounting???? I mounted my usb hard drive, but I don't know how to do it for my camera
<ApOgEE-> can anybody help me? lspci says my modem is ALi Corporation M5457 AC'97 Modem Controller
<KlrSpz> Jack_Sparrow: not of the entire FS though
<wease|> hammer89...system...about gnome
<Hammer89> weasel: 2.20.1
<stroyan> KlrSpz: I like backuppc.  It seems especially nice for a mixed OS envirionment.  But I didn't try many different packages.
<Jack_Sparrow> KlrSpz: Actually, I did the entire partition and excluded, archives and things I didnt need.
<djezer> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not sure what kind of work besides reinstalling the whole system
<wease|> i would first go about unsinstalling compiz
<wease|> easiest effort
<Hammer89> weasel: okay
<djezer> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not a programmer
<KlrSpz> stroyan: ok cool.. was what i was looking for.. you think rsync servers on the windows pc's would be worth while or another route?
<djezer> No one here knows how to manually  mount a camera??
<wease|> uninstall compiz and see if the stability is restored
<wease|> brb
<djezer> is it that arcane?
<encrypt128bit> will ubuntu installer automatically partition the max swap space if im using the live cd installer?
<KlrSpz> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, but i like to get the entire structure so i don't have to start from any other images for a base fs
<djezer> can't find anything on google to fix the broken automount or even how to simply manually mount my camera
<stroyan> KlrSpz: I use backuppc on ubuntu pulling from a windows system with cygwin rsync.  It did have some trouble with getting rsync on a vista system happy.
<Jack_Sparrow> djezer: I dont have the time to help with that, but start with lsusb in cli and see if it still sees the camera
<greencookie> Is there a delicious addon for opera?
<aO|DB> well shoot how do i re-allocate the unallocated space??
<KlrSpz> stroyan: so you setup rsyncd with a sync-pont? or did you push?
<furythor> Where I can find UT2004 configuration file ?
<Jack_Sparrow> aO|DB: You combine it with the last partition
<red_one> i've booted from a install cd - i'd like to actually install from a ISO image on a USB disk - is this possible?
<aO|DB> Jack_Sparrow: how? i am using gparted
<astro76> aO|DB: you resize a partition which is adjacent to the unallocated
<illriginal> anyone know the script to put into terminal in order to download kompozer after adding t deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<stroyan> KlrSpz: The backuppc scripts on ubuntu pull with rsync from linux and windows.  It can also restore files that way.
<djezer> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<djezer> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<djezer> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<djezer> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<xeom> Does anybody know what might cause keyboard lag of upto 1-2 seconds sometimes i am able to complete whole words before they show up on screen?I can't even use repeat keys with out it going crazy
<Jack_Sparrow> aO|DB: Are you running livecd or off the hard drive
<aO|DB> live
<vipaca> tg3: eth%d: Cannot get nvarm lock, tg3_nvram_init failed.
<astro76> illriginal: the command is: sudo apt-get install kompozer
<sfears> i am trying to copy a folder off of a 2nd hard drive hooked up thru usb.. it says i don't have permission's.. does any one know how i can get that folder copied over?
<vipaca> any ideaswhat this special dmesg line meanss?
<aO|DB> ohhhhh
<KlrSpz> stroyan: yeah, but what i'm asking is how did you get windows setup with rsync via cygwin? did you just set up the daemon? or just connect with a cygwin-capable user?
<aO|DB> i can only resize the one next to it????
<Jack_Sparrow> aO|DB: gparted shows 4 partitions and unallocated space, start by unmounting the last partition
<astro76> aO|DB: yes you have to potentially slide (move) other partitions to get it where it's needed
<illriginal> hmm... still doesn't let me download it.
<stroyan> KlrSpz: I set up with a user first.  But I ended up making it a service by the time I had it working.
<safiyyah> astro76:  Thank YOUUUUUU!!!! I got it going, still needed to get firefox to do it itself, but also the key is the correct installation (which I couldn't have done without you)
<KlrSpz> ok, excellent, just wondering... i didn't really wanna install all of cygwin though just for a daemon.. or do you know of a different package?
<wease|> back
<encrypt128bit> Looking for some help, I finally got the live cd to work and im unsure of where to install the bootloader, I want windows to manager the bootloading, and I have two hard drives. Id like to install the boot loader onto the second hard drive, So .. If my windows hard drive is hd0 would my second hard drive be hd1? also will ubuntu installer automatically partition the max swap space if im using the automated partition using the full hard d
<astro76> safiyyah: excellent, enjoy ;)
<djezer> what is the filesystem for a digital camera?
<Jack_Sparrow> astro76: I fear he is a bit of a novice to do all of that.  I thought I would start with something simple
<astro76> Jack_Sparrow: I'll let you continue so as not to confuse ;)
<aO|DB> Also, for some reason now my big storage drive is now in this "extended" thing, and i would like to take it out
<Jack_Sparrow> astro76: I was about to call it a night
<astro76> hah
<sfears> i am trying to copy a folder off of a 2nd hard drive hooked up thru usb.. it says i don't have permission's.. does any one know how i can get that folder copied over?
<astro76> well I'll help if I can
<Scunizi> encrypt128bit, you must have a reason for wanting windows to manage the boot process .. care to share?
<KlrSpz> sfears: how did you mount it?
<sfears> it self mounted
<Jack_Sparrow> aO|DB: I can help you tomorrow if you dont finish
<KlrSpz> do an ls on the mountpoint and see what the perms are
<KlrSpz> and is it in your fstab?
<sfears> sudo mount /dev/sda /home/user_name/Desktop/mnt?
<talcite> hey guys, does anyone use VirtualBox?
<sfears> will check fstab
<astro76> aO|DB: the extended thing is the way to have more than 4 partitions
<encrypt128bit> Scunizi: Its just the way I want it. I want linux as a secondary system at the moment, and I know how to make dual booting work under windows
<KlrSpz> sfears: that's how you mounted it?
<KlrSpz> sfears: then yeah, root would only have access
<sfears> no.. i was asking if that's how i should mount it
<sfears> i just plugged it in and it showed up on the desktop
<KlrSpz> well you'd put permissions on it possibly, or a guid atleast
<sfears> i don't see it in fstab
<stroyan> KlrSpz: I am looking at my notes.  I had to change the 'power management' setting for a wifi card to keep a vista system happy during a long backup.  It needed to be changed to "best performance".
<aO|DB> astro76: how would i go about making it so that my windows XP and storage drive are inside it? (right now there is only my storage drive)
<astro76> aO|DB: you can have at max 4 primary partitions, so the "extended" container was created which can hold more partitions (called logical partitions)
<KlrSpz> well run mount without options, find the mountpoint and do an LS on it
<aO|DB> ohh
<czr> hmm. seems that linux-ubuntu-modules isn't installed automatically when doing a preseed install, seems weird. how do I make a dependency against it properly?
<sfears> it has ubuntu installed on it.. i was using it the other day and want to pull a couple files off of it
<KlrSpz> stroyan: thanks for the tip, i'm all ubuntu, gentoo, or xp here
<astro76> aO|DB: actually, everything can generally be logical... but windows usually demands to be a primary partition
<SHMO> how do i mount an external usb hdd? what would it be under in /dev/ ?
<Scunizi> encrypt128bit, you have a couple of options. Disconnect the windows drive and install Ubuntu to the remining drive so it puts its bootloader there, then switch back and forth using the bios. or Install ubuntu letting it install it's bootloader then return to windows and resetup windows bootloader the way you want.
<aO|DB> astro76: yea thats cool you can do that, how would i move the win xp partition into the sub partition?
<Hammer89> weasel: I reinstalled compiz... still acting up... took me like 8 logins to get my desktop to show up
<djezer> anyone can help fix automount? or help mounting a camera manualy????
<wease|> hammer89, did you try to run it without compiz?
<MrPiracy> i would like to have "comic sans ms" font installed on my gutsy. how can i do that?
<encrypt128bit> Scunizi: Can't I just tell the installer to install the boot loader to my second hard drive? Hence my question, would my second hard drive be considered hd1?
<Scunizi> encrypt128bit, although "grub" the default boot loader for Ubuntu is fairly transparent and easy to use.
<Hammer89> no... though I have all the plugins disabled
<Hammer89> @ weasel
<xeom> Does anybody know what might cause keyboard lag of upto 1-2 seconds sometimes i am able to complete whole words before they show up on screen?I can't even use repeat keys with out it going crazy
<wease|> hammer89, have you performed fsck at reboot?
<kyuubiseal> Sup, do u guys happen to be gamers
<djezer> ok there's no help here I'm gonna try using a liveCD
<SHMO> xeom check your bios
<Hammer89> weasel: no... how would I do that?
<nekostar> anyone know how to start a program so that its a restart mode in gnome-session ?
<furythor> I get this error when i try to run ut2004 "Can't find 'ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine' in configuration file" How I do fix that ?
<SHMO> how do i mount an external usb hdd? what would it be under in /dev/ ?
<Flannel> Hammer89: `sudo touch /forcefsck` then reboot (and go get a coffee)
<xeom> SHMO:What setting in my bios + i dont think its my bios because it don't get this issue at all in windows
<kyuubiseal> are there any gaming irc channels
<Scunizi> encrypt128bit, post facto you can redo grub to the second drive, but it won't really do what you want.. maybe someone else in here will have more input if it's possible.
<kyuubiseal> are there any gaming irc channels
<kyuubiseal> ?
<wease|> flannel, thanks
<Hammer89> weasel: so try that?
<kazim59> When will you release 8.04?
<wease|> yup
<djezer> kyuubiseal, for glest there is #glest
<SHMO> xeom windows over-rides bios settings so that's why you haven't noticed it before
<NigelS_> encrypt128bit: you can install grub to the mbr of your other hd then use dd to dump said mbr to a file. you can then place that file in your windows c: drive's root and the modify boot.ini to use this file when the ubuntu option is selected
<Starnestommy> kazim59: I think April 6
<Flannel> kazim59: April (end-ish)
<SHMO> how do i mount an external usb hdd? what would it be under in /dev/ ?
<tantric132> I cannot fix my GRUB...I still get a Error 22: No such partition   when I select windows from the list.
<Hammer89> rebooting
<kyuubiseal> How abput call of duty 4
<tantric132> I even ran sudo update-grub
<nekostar> kazim59 the naming tells you the release date lol
<Scunizi> encrypt128bit, there is some reading that might shed some light.. check out http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm.
<wease|> im waitin on 8.04
<aO|DB> How can i organize my partitions so that linux and swap are in one part and Windows and storage are in the other?
<nekostar> '08 '04
<NigelS_> SHMO: it should be auto-mounted when you plug it in within gnome
<encrypt128bit> NigelS_: I know that.... no one is listening to my question though, is my second hard drive considered hd1?
<wease|> i love runnin the new OSs
<xeom> SHMO:ah its not cosistant btw.it comes and goes. What should i look for in the bios
<wease|> great fun for me
<encrypt128bit> thats all im asking
<astro76> aO|DB: I don't think windows will boot if it were logical, also I don't think believe you can convert..
<Flannel> encrypt128bit: yes
<kazim59> nekostar: how come?
<kyuubiseal> is there an Irc channel for call of duty 4
<Flannel> kyuubiseal: probably not
<SHMO> xeom irq priority for keyboard
<sfears> should mount -a should load all file system types??
<astro76> aO|DB: what do you have now and what do you want to resize? could you pastebin the output of 'sudo parted /dev/sda print' and I'll take a look
<wease|> i built my latest computer around the alpha gutsy
<Starnestommy> kyuubiseal: probably on quakenet or efnet, but not on freenode
<kazim59> kazim59: okay, got it
<MrPiracy> how can i install a new font in gutsy?
<wease|> be nice to see how it works with hardy
<Flannel> fonts | MrPiracy
<Flannel> !fonts | MrPiracy
<ubotu> MrPiracy: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sfears> i'll reword.. how do i mount a hard drive thru usb with the correct file system?
<Shrugz> what is the best pop3 / stmp email access program for gutsy if someone can pm me the awnser to my question please because the channel moves to fast for me
<bruenig> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<bruenig> !prefix
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Flannel> !best | Shrugz
<ubotu> Shrugz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<SHMO> NigelS_, it doesn't, and i'm running hoary hedgehog (5.04). i'm trying to download the latest iso of ubuntu but i don't have enough RAM for storage and my partition is corrupted
<bruenig> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<wease|> haha
<wease|> yum be suse
<wease|> fool
<wease|> :P
<aO|DB> astro76: well i dont have IRC on LIVE
<mneptok> !enter > wease|
<Scunizi> Shrugz, most will include your nick in their line to you so it's highlighted and beeps..
<Shrugz> i was not conducting a poll ubotu i was asking a question
<aO|DB> astro76: but theres sda1 -> N
<red_one> i've booted from a CD, and i have mounted an ubuntu ISO from within liveUbuntu. how do i execute the install script from the ISO mountpoint?
<nekostar> anyone know how to start a program so that its a restart mode in gnome-session ?
<aO|DB> astro76: but theres sda1 -> NTFS (windows)
<tantric132> can someone please help with editing GRUB? I'm having problems loading into windows on the hd(0,0) partition...
<wease|> hahaha
<nekostar> tantric132 mm?
<two_bits> I cannot connect my wireless to a particular hidden essid
<wease|> that was unny
<as> test
<wease|> *funny
<Scunizi> Shrugz, Evolution comes with ubuntu and works well. korganizer is another then you could also install zDesktop from zimbra..
<aO|DB> astro76: sda2 (which is extended) with only one thing under it (sda5 --> storeage)
<SHMO> NigelS_?
<mjw-> two_bits then unhide it :)
<two_bits> i think the problem stems from the fact that one router is broadcasting two different essids, and i was wondering if anyone else has any experience in this
<aO|DB> then the linux part and swap
<two_bits> mjw-: unfortunately, this is my school network
<Shrugz> yah i tried evolution Scunizi but it did not work for me
<Scunizi> Shrugz, are you looking for specific features?
<tantric132> nekostar, I've been working on this for awhile now and can't seem to get it to work. I opened /boot/grub/menu.lst and adding the Windows thing at the very bottom and when I reboot and press Windows on the GRUB menu I get a Error 22: No such partition
<nekostar> !paste
<two_bits> its the georgia tech wireless network, if anyone knows about that
<Shrugz> just one able to connect to a stmp and or pop3 server
<nekostar> !flood
<nekostar> mm bots not here atm
<nekostar> one sec
<Shrugz> so i can check my email via my website that i own
<lap> how can I enable my dual-screen with an 7600 GS nvidia ?
<Flannel> Shrugz: Use evolution.  It's the ltitle mail icon on the top of your screen (in the middle of the three)
<PJIRCtest> ç
<lap> i cannot install nvidia-settings 'cuz it want to remove my nvidia drivers
<nekostar> http://pastebin.com/m5fe9b6bf
<Scunizi> Shrugz, include my nick when answering. type first few characters then hit tab to complete otherwise your messages dissappear in the morass.
<nekostar> first off thats my /boot/grub/menu.lst tantric132
<nekostar> now can it let you boot into ANY of the partitions?
<nekostar> like linux?
<Hammer89> weasel: back... still no luck with compiz running... desktop loaded faster this time though (could just be chance)
<Scunizi> Shrugz, so what you're saying is you want to get to your pop email via your personal site.. right?
<wease|> hammer89, seems to me that compiz is draggin you down for reasons i cant help
<tantric132> nekostar, can yuou explain
<Scunizi> !mail > Scunizi
<Shrugz> Scunizi yes that's exactly what i am saying
<wease|> hammer89, id suggest uninstalling compiz and performing a clean reboot to see how it goes without compiz
<Hammer89> wease|: possibly... there seem to be deeper problems though... just from what I can see (stuff not initializing properly, etc...)
<nekostar> tantric132 i mean can you not boot into any operating systems or just windows you cannot get to
<nekostar> and is it on the same physical hdd
<bruenig> wease|, reboot? have you confused this with the ##windows channel?
<Hammer89> bruenig: lol
<nekostar> bruenig lol.... it is called for now and then tho :P
<jpeterman> Why does it seem that every other Linux kernal has a CPU-leak for Netowrk manager?
<astro76> aO|DB: it's hard to tell you what to do without understanding your physical setup
<tantric132> nekostar, yeah. i can boot into the three ubuntu options, just not windows. at first, Windows wasn't even on the list(well it was when I first formatted, but disapeared) so I added a line at the end of menu.lst
<lap> hello ?
<wease|> bruenig, no, i simply call a reboot in linux as a ctrl-backspace
<lap> someone to help me PLS ?
<bruenig> jpeterman, linux kernel and network manager? do you know what you are talking about
<Scunizi> Shrugz, sounds like that would be a server related program to access pop.  Of course you'd have to do something on the web page to pipe access via html.. You might try asking in #ubuntu-server.
<lap> dual-screen with nvidia 7600 GS
<bruenig> restarting x is not a reboot nor anything even related to it
<nekostar> tantric132 ok boot into the ubuntu then
<lap> without nvidia-settings
<wease|> bruenig, it is close enough for me
<jpeterman> bruenig not sure. all i know is every few times i update linux kernels network manager all of a sudden starts consuming 98% of CPU after being up for about 20minutes
<wease|> i rarely reboot my computer
<bruenig> that's like saying restarting firefox is rebooting
<wease|> thats as close as i get
<nekostar> lap you want dual mons without nvidia driver?
<nekostar> lol
<MrPiracy> !MPlayer
<lap> nekostar: no..
<tantric132> nekostar, im in ubuntu right now
<jpeterman> bruenig it just started 5minutes after adding the new kernel today, didnt have it happen for the last few months
<bruenig> jpeterman, that cannot have anything to do with the kernel, but I would recommend just not using it
<lap> nekostar: i want dualscreen with nvidia-glx-new installed.
<wease|> bruenig, you would be right
<nekostar> tantric132 ok in terminal do: sudo fdisk -l
<Trogdor3634> Gutsy question: How would I edit a configuration file in the usr/share folder? Konqueror-superuser won't let me modify the file, nor will text editors
<wease|> but i dont use windows
<lap> and I cannot install nvidia-settings
<bruenig> jpeterman, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post_hoc_ergo_propter_hoc
<Hammer89> wease|: would compiz really have any effect on elements of the desktop not drawing properly?
<wease|> so my way of a "reboot" is different
<Shrugz> Scunizi if that's the case then there's no need for me to ask in that channel i think i already know the problem you just opened my eyes is all its my box so i can fix it from there :) thank you for your input
<jpeterman> bruenig Ceteris parabis, what else could it be?
<nekostar> http://pastebin.com/m1d67931  >> lap
<Scunizi> Shrugz, np :)
<Shrugz> :)
<bruenig> jpeterman, network manager being sucky
<tantric132> nekostar, ok
<nekostar> lap nvidia-settings is already installe
<nekostar> d
<jpeterman> bruenig hadnt happened for 3+months
<nekostar> its built into the drivers
<nekostar> just run as root lol
<bruenig> jpeterman, still
<Flannel> Shrugz: You want to host your own mail, on your home box, so you can connect (to your home box) and get your email?
<nekostar> tantric132 paste that on www.pastebin.com
<Shrugz> Scunizi wow i am a newbie to ubuntu a friend of mine named chris introduced me to it.
<Trogdor3634> Gutsy question: How would I edit a configuration file in the usr/share folder? Konqueror-superuser won't let me modify the file, nor will text editors.
<wease|> hammer89, IMO yes
<bruenig> oh chris introduced you
<Flannel> Shrugz: Or you want to connect to your ISPs (whatever) POP and SMTP servers with an email client?
<Shrugz> No Flannel i want to connect to my box a box i purchased from a friend
<SHMO> ok well it's been atleast 24 hours in this chat room trying to solve my problem, but i guess when it comes to support, you get what you pay for, so thanks for the help (or lack there-of)
<Hammer89> weasel: okay... I'll try totally disabling compiz then
<Scunizi> Shrugz, It's fun stuff.. welcome
<mjw-> Trogdor3634 sudo nano /usr/share/whatever
<nekostar> Hammer89 if no joi here then try #compiz-fusion for related problems ^^
<tantric132> nekostar, http://pastebin.com/m442cd0d9
<Flannel> Shrugz: Right.  So, you want a central mail repository, that grab sstuff from various POP sources
<nekostar> tantric132 bingo
<nekostar> that first one sda1 is your windows
<Shrugz> Bruenig you might now know the chris im speaking of but maybe you do or where you just being a smart allic lol
<Hammer89> weasel: brb
<nekostar> now post your /boot/grub/menu.lst for me tantric132
<wease|> compiz can be sketchy depending on overall hardware and what not
<Shrugz> Flannel like windows outlook but better
<tantric132> nekostar, http://pastebin.com/m60b1e9d9
<Trogdor3634> mjw-... any way to do it in GUI?
<Hammer89> weasel: compiz is disabled... things are still drawing wrong
<Flannel> Shrugz: Outlook is just a mail client, if I have all my mail on outlook on box A, can I view that mail on box B?
<Hammer89> weasel: logged in faster, though
<Shrugz> Flannel yes that's what im saying that's what i need
<mjw-> Trogdor3634 I know gksu is used with graphical programs in gnome, don't know the one for kde off the top of my head
<talcite> blah someone needs to rewrite flash
<Flannel> Shrugz: you need a mail client?  or you want to view your mail (stored on box A) from box B?
<talcite> adobe's on crack
<Trogdor3634> mje- I'm on gnome
<wease|> hammer89, it is close to a solution but not as well as i wanted to hear
<Hammer89> weasel: the windows on my desktop are randomly flashing :P
<MrPiracy> is it possible to install IE on ubuntu?
<tantric132> nekostar, I think I just go an idea bud. Can you do me a favor? Look at the bottom of what I sent you. See where it says second drive?
<nekostar> tantric132 do you have multiple hard drives?
<compwiz18> !ie4linux | MrPiracy
<zelrikriando> lol MrPiracy who would do that
<Scunizi> Shrugz, Flannel, maybe zimbra ?
<Shrugz> Flannel I Want a email client to retreive my email from my box's email setting's directly onto my computer
<mjw-> Trogdor3634 then use gksu gedit /usr/share/whatever
<juicE_> wow... why would one want IE on Linux
<juicE_> :D
<Flannel> MrPiracy: through wine, yes.  check out "ies4linux"
<compwiz18> MrPiracy: google ies4linux
<mjw-> !gksu | Trogdor3634
<nekostar> ha
<wease|> hammer89, somebody else may chime in to help but i would consider reinstalling gnome 2.20.1
<nekostar> thats probably it
<Starnestommy> for testing sites for IE compatability?
<tantric132> nekostar, if I replaced second drive with /dev/sda2
<Flannel> Shrugz: right, thats just a regular mail client.  Evolution will work fine for you.
<compwiz18> for sites that don't worok in FF?
<MrPiracy> zelrikriando: well ... there are some pages that can only be seen from IE
<Shrugz> Scunizi zimbra? ill look into that
<MrPiracy> !ie4linux
<nekostar> just make it the same as the ubuntu entryies
<juicE_> that was a rhetorical question (A)
<Hammer89> wease|: I'm nearly desperate enough to try it
<MrPiracy> !ies4linux
<Flannel> MrPiracy: you'll need to google, we dont have a factoid
<zelrikriando> MrPiracy: installing IE will make things worse
<nekostar> hm actually
<nekostar> hey
<compwiz18> zelrikriando: how would it make it worse?
<nekostar> yeah
<Shrugz> Flannel omg i just finished telling Scunizi that it does not work for me Evolution that iis
<Scunizi> Shrugz, zimbra is now owned by Yahoo but it's opensource.  there's a networked server addition and desktop accessable via http from any browser.
<wease|> hammer89, its not a big thing to reinstall
<nekostar> change it to hdd (1,0)
<zelrikriando> compwiz18: by using IE you play M$'s game
<wassa> hi newb question.. I installed RPM in gutsy using sudo apt rpm.. i am trying to install the vmware player.rpm ... I have no idea how to install this thing though.. do i have to do it through the terminal??
<wease|> it just seems there are corrupt areas therein
<Hammer89> wease|: except the theming on my laptop has hours of work behind it :P
<Shrugz> Scunizi Barfs At Anything owned by yahoo sorry that's just me
<compwiz18> zelrikriando: fair enough, but if you've gotta access a site, then you've gotta access the site... that's the only way
<Flannel> Shrugz: What about it doesn't work for you?  "It doesn't work" doesn't tell us a whole lot about whats going wrong
<astro76> !alien | wassa
<zelrikriando> compwiz18: I dont want to access corrupted sites
<Scunizi> Shrugz, they just bought it in the last couple of months. It's a very good app.
<wassa> !alien
<astro76> wassa: you use alien to convert rpms but it's highly *not* recommended
<compwiz18> zelrikriando: then don't install IE :)
<zelrikriando> I dont
<zelrikriando> :)
<Shrugz> Flannel i configured it correctly Evolution but it did not connect maybe its my network maybe its my box i have no clue at this point in time
<wassa> astro76 why can't i just install it in some normal method?
<wease|> hammer89, if its that big a deal then you may want to wait for somebody who can help solve it from a command line as i cannot at this point.
<Shrugz> Scunizi i dont think there going to be buying anything for awhile have you by any chance looked at the news on Yahoo lately
<Flannel> Shrugz: alright, well, we'll be happy to help you diagnose it.  If you're looking for non-evolution alternatives, there are plenty.  One that comes to mind is Thunderbird
<ubotu> wassa: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Hammer89> weasel: okay... not sure how long I can wait though... it's pretty much unusable
<wassa> is there no way to install this without installing some other application?? why does everything with this build have to be so friggin challenging?
<G_Benson> i have several parts of a rar archive (part1.rar, part2.rar, etc.) how do i extract the content so that it is joined back together? (ubuntu 7.10)
<Scunizi> Shrugz, no.. they spent 10' of millions on zimbra
<wassa> hmmm so I can't install the vmware player then?
<ushimitsudoki> G_Benson: archive manager should do that for you automatically
<Shrugz> Flannel Okay ill look into thunderbird sounds like something created for mysql lol
<Flannel> wassa: sure, get a vmware deb, and you wont need to use alien
<stroyan> wassa: Using alien lets you install and remove a package with apt tools like the rest of the system.  With rpm you would install with   rpm -i vmware.rpm
<wease|> im off to bed
<wease|> night folks
<Hammer89> weasel: here's one possibility (maybe)... I used to have KDE installed as well as gnome... I've since removed KDE (I think I still have enlightenment installed, though)... is it possible that some configuration file from KDE is messing me up?
<ushimitsudoki> Scunizi: and zimbra's future is in serious doubt because of MS trying to buyout Yahoo. Read the zimbra forums
<wassa> what is vmware deb?
<Shrugz> Scunizi Yahoo is in the middle of negotiateing with microsoft microsoft wants to buy out Yahoo for some where's around 46 Billion Dollors
<Trogdor3634> mje- thanks, I opened gedit via gksu and edited the file from there. Does GKSU show up in the default ubuntu menubar?
<Scunizi> ushimitsudoki, Shrugz i know.. time will tell what will actually happen.
<zelrikriando> that will not save microsoft from copalsing
<mjw-> Trogdor3634 you could make a launcher for gksu gedit if that's what you're getting at
<Shrugz> Scunizi well i will half to talk with a admin friend of mine who work's for yahoo he will half to tell me about it on what's going on
<wease|> hammer89, no. they normally run separately from my understanding. KDE is KDE, Gnome is Gnome, XFCE is XFCE, etc etc
<Trogdor3634> I know I can, I'm asking if it's already on there and I missed it
<Hammer89> weasel: okay
<Trogdor3634> Ubuntu renames half its applications to generic names
<zelrikriando> the new monopoly is google
<norty> How do i use ls to only list the files and not directories?
<Scunizi> Shrugz, if it's in dought grab it soon.
<Flannel> Trogdor3634: thats incorrect
<astro76> wassa: I'm really not aware of the best way to install vmware on Ubuntu currently, but you would be better off with their .tar package rather than .rpm
<astro76> that is for certain
<Trogdor3634> Flannel: as in "Partition Editor" rather than GParted
<Scurubuz> hi
<Flannel> Trogdor3634: The file itself is still gparted, just because a menu entry may not be, doesn't mean its been renamed.
<Flannel> !vmware | wassa
<Shrugz> Scunizi buy as much yahoo stock as you can before its all gone as soon as microsoft doe's buy out yahoo LOL anyways
<ubotu> wassa: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Scunizi> Shrugz, :)
<Trogdor3634> That's what I'm asking - are there any menu entries for gksu by default that I'm missing?
<G_Benson> ushimitsudoki i was expecting an iso image, instead i get a bunch of files
<Flannel> Trogdor3634: what do you mean "for gksu"?
<Scunizi> Trogdor3634, nope but you can make some if you like.
<owl16> hi people
<Trogdor3634> k, thx
<orbisvicis> anyone used xvkbd ?
<norty> How do i use ls to only list the files and not directories?
<Shrugz> Scunizi Flannel thank you for all your help i will look into those application's as soon as possable this is 1 of the first times i come in that i actualy got any awnser's is newbie to ubuntu but i am geting the hang of it i got to go now you both have a nice night
<Scurubuz> cè qualke italiano qui??????????????????
<KlrSpz> stroyan: mind helping me wrap my head around something with backuppc? I can't figure out how to do a per-host configuration?
<Flannel> !it | Scurubuz
<ubotu> Scurubuz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Scunizi> Shrugz, night!..
<Scurubuz> thanks
<iratik> I don't know why this is happening... but when i switch on Appearance>Visual Effects>Normal... I lose the title bars and window frames to any window. I also can't see the terminal if I pull it up. This is on a fresh upgrade to gutsy from feisty. I hope someone here has heard of this issue before...
<Scurubuz> :)
<ushimitsudoki> G_Benson: archive manager will support automatically re-joining the .rar archives ... for example, if you click on the .rar one, then all the .r00-r99 and so forth will be included when the file is extracted. Check what you get when just dbl-clicking one one of the .rar files
<CVD-PR> probando
<ushimitsudoki> iratik: this is because compiz has turned off "window decorations" probably
<Trogdor3634> From the manual: gksu is a frontend to su and gksudo is a frontend to sudo. Their primary purpose is to run graphical commands that need root without the need to run an X terminal emulator and using su directly
<norty> How do i use ls to only list the files and not directories?
<stroyan> KlrSpz: I put each per host config file in /var/lib/backuppc/pc/hostname/config.pl
<CVD-PR>  ya misno regreso restarting
<iratik> ushimitsudoki: how might I address this issue?
<Trogdor3634> Hence, if the given instructions are "Open up an X terminal emulator and type in gksu..."
<Trogdor3634> doesn't make much sense
<ushimitsudoki> iratik: I do it my using the compiz settings manager to make sure window decorations are enabled. I don't know a better solution (but I wish I did!)
<KlrSpz> stroyan: yeah, but how do i tell it to connect to each individual one?
<Trogdor3634> any idea why it isn't on the default menu?
<KlrSpz> stroyan: it seems like they all share a common connection schema
<iratik> ushimitsudoki: how do i open the compiz settings manager?
<ushimitsudoki> iratik: it should be under System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effect Settings (if you have the compiz settings package installed - I don't think it is installed by default)
<norty> Can someone help me? I want to list only the files not directories , how can I do that using ls.. or some other command??
<stroyan> KlrSpz: You can override the setting of variables like  $Conf{XferMethod} in each hosts config file.
<xeom> How can i stop keyboard lag its making it impossible to type with repeat keys and impossible to play any games.I can ussualyyyyyyyyyy finish typing a word before it shows up.<- see what i mean about the repeat keys just one tap.
<tantric132> If both Ubuntu and Windows are installed on a second hard drive(the first hard drive is unallocated at the moment), and Windows is not on the GRUB list, how do I add it? Its partition is hd(0,0)
<iratik> ushimitsudoki: what is the name of the compiz settings package
<G_Benson> hmm, anyone know how i can take a bunch of setup files and make a disk image, then burn it in ubuntu? using dvds?
<KlrSpz> stroyan: well i'm config'ing from the cgi gui
<ushimitsudoki> iratik: um, i think compizconfig-settings-manager? (not sure about that)
<Trogdor3634> xeom: System > Preferences > Keyboard
<iratik> thanks
<vtail> Hello. Anybody knows how to install Firefox 3b2 on Ubuntu 7.10 on x86-64 _AND_ get flash support?
<KlrSpz> stroyan: ahhhh.. i just found it... nm
<stroyan> KlrSpz: As far as I can tell some of the host setup must be done by editing config files as text.  There is documentation on it in the left margin of the GUI.
<xeom> Trogdor i know but that lag contiues and i need to use repeat keys its a problem with the timing of the keyboard
<iratik> ushimitsudoki: where do you configure window decorations in compizconfig settings manager?
<Trogdor3634> xeom: On that configuration window ("Keyboard Preferences"), there should be an option for Repeat Keys Delay, and you should set it to Long
<ushimitsudoki> iratik: it is under the "Effects" section and is called "Window Decoration"
<danielski_pl> lol i got a new laptop 2 hours ago with vista and now im a happy buntu user
<wobblywu> my ubuntu just crashed (required a hard reset), and now gnome has gone colour-crazy; http://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotubuntuforumsmhq2.png
<Trogdor3634> xeom: or at least, longer than it is now
<MidnighToker> hmm, i removed compiz and now i have no window manager :S
<wobblywu> whenever any text moves in a window (nautilus, firefox, xchat), fonts screw up and the background (if not already black) becomes black (like in the screenshot)
<xeom> Troogdor i know about it. Still doesnt not fix the lag issue. For instance when im playing a game i will keep moving in the same direction or take to long to jump even with repeat keys on
<wobblywu> any ideas? and, even better, a solution? :)
<KlrSpz> stroyan: you pick the host at the top, i didn't see it
<KlrSpz> anyway, i'm out for the night.. thanks
<Trogdor3634> xeom: Elaborate the phrase "Even with repeat keys on"
<Hammer89> weasel: still here?
<stroyan> KlrSpz: Oh.  that "Edit config" under a particular hosts home page does seem to have all the variables per host.
<levander> Can you view flash movies on YouTube full screen on Ubuntu like you can in Windows?
<Bakefy> so i have a new raid 1 set, just mounted it, cant write to it.  anyone know what to do>
<foso> hey all, i cant see videos on youtube, i could but then ff asked me to update and now it doesnt work, someone here pointed me to a wiki but it isnt really applicable, i tried reinstalling gnash but it still doesnt work, any ideas?
<MrPiracy> Pidgin 2.2.1 doesnt have webcam feature?
<wobblywu> MrPiracy, it does not
<Dezine> levander, in firefox you can, it pops up a window and you just maximize that
<xeom> sorry trogdor3634 that was ment to say off i keep moving in games in the same direction or jumping to late even with repeat keys off. Its some kind of keyboard lag
<Hammer89> guess not
<Hammer89> I can't log in to Ubuntu... my desktop never loads
<Hammer89> it just gives me a little X as a cursur
<levander> Dezine: I see a window pop up in the lower left, but it just disappears on me, even if I move fast enough to get the mouse over it before it disappears.
<Hammer89> *curser
<Dezine> Hm, it did that for me but the second try worked.
<tantric132> I need a little help with GRUB I think I almost got it just need someone to look at something. Anyone with knowledge of GRUB?
<Bakefy> anyone here know a bit about how raid works with ubuntu?  I have some questions.
<Trogdor3634> xeom: Do you have any Keyboard Accessibility Preferences set?
<sn00zer> tantric132, i'm no expert but i'll look at it
<eck090> does anyone here use cedega?
<Trogdor3634> eck090: just ask your question :)
<UbunLin> I'm having some graphics issues in Hardy Heron with the Radeon Mobility 9100IGP chipset. I've already put the Options "AGPMode" "4" in place in the xorg configuration, but that still gives graphic garbage on boot. Does anyone know of an additional fix or a bug that I might contribute to?
<wobblywu> no thoughts on my problem, then?
<tantric132> sn00zer, http://pastebin.com/d26786c8d this is my fdisk -l   and this is what i have added to the end of /boot/grub/menu.lst   http://pastebin.com/d1e7d7dde
<CodeMa1> I'm not new to Ubuntu, I know that when one process is using a sound device, another cannot. However, is it possible to bend this? I'm using a USB headset, and would like to use it in both Skype and Firefox/Media Programs at the same time. Possible?
<Cpudan80> Anyone know if kile runs ok under gnome?
<ushimitsudoki> UbunLin: hardy at #ubuntu+1
<eck090> Was wondering if anybody used it because i have a game installed on my windows drive but i want to port it into cedega without installing from the cd's again
<eck090> if that was possible
<tantric132> sn00zer, I'm thinking that if I replace /dev/sda1 with /dev/sda it will fix it? bc /dev/sda1 is the name of the partition but /dev/sda is the name of this disk
<Hammer89> *tries again a bit more orderly* I just logged out of Ubuntu, and when I tried to log back in it wouldn't load my desktop (only gave me an X as my curser)... this is kinda urgent,,, can anyone help?
<levander> Dezine: I figured it out.  I had to turn off Compiz.
<Dezine> Oh
<Dezine> yeah
<Dezine> Glad you got it, I was going to try other browserts
<ushimitsudoki> Hammer89: no message of any kind?
<Hammer89> ushimitsudoki: no
<G_Benson> everyone ignore my previous question
<Hammer89> ushimitsudoki: just a black screen
<UbunLin> ushimitsudoki: The room seems to be a bit dead.
<tantric132> what is the page on dell to build a laptop with ubuntu?
<tantric132> everyone i try to build has windows
<CVD-PR> any know how to start xchat automatically when logon, but only the tray icon or minimized
<CVD-PR> ?
<G_Benson> go to ubuntu.com tantric123, they have the ubuntu models listed
<ushimitsudoki> UbunLin: Well, it's the room for Hardy *shrug*
<MrPiracy> wobblywu: do you know any program that does it?
<CVD-PR> ?
<UbunLin> tantric132: http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs is a good place to start.
<UbunLin> or http://www.ubuntu.com/dell/
<stroyan> Hammer89: Use <ctrl><alt><F1> to get to the text console.  Then you can log in and poke around the log files and ps output.
<ushimitsudoki> Hammer89: what about getting a command line first? Did you try that? Then try to start gdm from there
<ushimitsudoki> Hammer89: yes, what stroyan says
<Hammer89> ushimitsudoki: what command would I use to start GDM?
<CodeMa1> Anyone: Any response to my former?
<ushimitsudoki> Hammer89: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Hammer89> okay
<sn00zer> tantric132, i think it needs the partition info have you tried it as is?
<Hammer89> **gone**
<wassa> what do you guys use for vm applications for gutsy ?
<stroyan> Hammer89: Since gdm is already running you would use    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<SASQUATCH> hello all!
<Starnestommy> wassa: I usually use qemu/kvm, although I've tried xen and virtualbox before
<wassa> apparently the vmware player does not work on i386 machines
<SASQUATCH> I am about to give up on linux
<UbunLin> ushimitsudoki: Is there another place to ask besides ubuntuforums.org and the #ubuntu+1 room?
<CodeMa1> I'm not new to Ubuntu, I know that when one process is using a sound device, another cannot. However, is it possible to bend this? I'm using a USB headset, and would like to use it in both Skype and Firefox/Media Programs at the same time. Possible?
<ushimitsudoki> UbunLin: launchpad.net I would think... you could search for an existing bug or start a new one
<UbunLin> I would just trace the process, but tracing X.. heh.. that is a bit more than I want to bite off unless I absolutely have to.
<UbunLin> ushimitsudoki: I've searched that and the lists. I would like to avoid opening a new bug about this if at all possible.
<Lalo_> hello
<G_Benson> goodbye
<Lalo_> irc.freenode.net
<foso> anyone know why i cant watch flash videos?
<G_Benson> flash isnt installed foso
<wassa> Starnestommy were you able to install xp as a layer?
<SASQUATCH> anyone know of a troubleshooter for connecting ubuntu to the internet through a router?
<Lalo_> somebody to new your?
<SASQUATCH> the forums are absolutely no help
<Starnestommy> wassa: I've never tried to, but one of my friends was able to do it in qemu or kvm
<Lalo_> somebody to new york?
<G_Benson> i run mine through a router with a windows machine as well SASQUATCH
<foso> G_Benson could you explain?
<wassa> qemu does not show up when I search for add remove applications
<SASQUATCH> yeah i tried that the xp can connect but the ubuntu machine cannot
<Starnestommy> wassa: use System > Administration > Synaptic
<G_Benson> you need to install firefox
<wassa> oh ok
<G_Benson> firefox's flash plugin*
<Redrose> I have a problem with what I assume is fonts
<foso> G_Benson where can i get that?
<cometin> #bookz
<cometin> hi
<travisat> if your processor supports it kvm is faster then qemu
<G_Benson> does the ubuntu machine dual boot w/ windows SASQUATCH?
<NigelS_> SASQUATCH: have you verified basic network connectivity? pinged the router etc? are you obtaining settings via DHCP?
<Redrose> When I'm at the login screen, the font is giant size
<G_Benson> google it foso
<Redrose> like 72 point
<stroyan> SASQUATCH: Is the network wired or wireless?  Can you get to other systems inside the router?
<SASQUATCH> the router sees the ubuntu machine, but ubuntu doesn't connect.
<cometin> hello
<cometin> imfrom mexico
<G_Benson> imfrom america
<SASQUATCH> yeah i tried the pppoeconf command and it doesn't find a connection
<jeffMASTERflex> R/bye
<Lalo_> somebody wants to make an interchange cultural?
<Redrose> Anyone have a solution? Fonts too big at login screen>?
<SASQUATCH> oh and i tried to ping the router, to no avail...
<CodeMa1> I'm not new to Ubuntu, I know that when one process is using a sound device, another cannot. However, is it possible to bend this? I'm using a USB headset, and would like to use it in both Skype and Firefox/Media Programs at the same time. Possible?
<NigelS_> SASQUATCH: pppoeconf is not neccessary if you're networked to a router - this router connects to the device that connects to the net or is itself the modem?
<CVD-PR> ?
<travisat> SASQUATCH: if you are connecting to a router you don't use ppp, you need to set up a lan, on eth0 or eth1 normally
<Hammer89> Okay... restarted my computer and I'm back in Ubuntu.... but things aren't drawing properly (graphics are kinda screwed up)... and it's running _really_ sluggishly and unstable... anyone have any idea what could be wrong? this is getting pretty urgent
<stroyan> Redrose: I have seen that with Intel graphics.  Once you log in you could use xdpyinfo to see if the resolution is reported as crazy values.
<Lalo_> somebody wants to make an interchange cultural?
<mrb88> I have ubuntu installed inside a Virtual PC, recent updates have left me with no network connectivity. Forum thread is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695144 wondering if any could help.
<jeffMASTERflex> Redrose: i had the opposite problem, my fonts were too small. i fixed the problem by forcing the dpi of the nvidia driver in xorg to 96 dpi
<wassa> do i need all the other qemu stuff or just qemu/kvm ?
<NigelS_> Hammer89: incorrect gfx driver?
<Hammer89> NigelS_: it was working for quite a while before today
<SASQUATCH> my router connects to a dsl modem
<NigelS_> Hammer89: what did you change?
<bluej774> Are there any sed masters in here?
<NigelS_> SASQUATCH: then you are just doing normal tcp/ip from ubuntu box --> router in which case you dont need to fiddle with ppoeconf
<b4l74z4r> where on the disk does ubuntu place the swap file?
<Hammer89> Hammer89: nothing I can think of... other than some updates in synaptic (including kernel updates)
<NigelS_> SASQUATCH: your router is using DHCP to provide settings to clients?
<jeffMASTERflex> b4l74z4r: on a separate parition
<Redrose> Yes, I have intel. I did xdpyinfo, but nothing looks out of the blue
<sn00zer> tantric132, did it work?
<bluej774> b4l74z4r: In the swap partition.
<SASQUATCH> yeah i think it is, however i must confess i am really ignorant when it comes to networking
<ComunisTico> hi i got a problm with my pc, specificaly my ram
<chaosrl> where are screenshots saved in gutsy? i can't seem to find them
<travisat> wassa: just kvm/qemu then you have to modprobe the kvm modules and it should work, you might have to reboot after you install it
<ComunisTico> ive got a laptop with an internal 512Mb ram
<jeffMASTERflex> chaosrl: usually on your desktop
<b4l74z4r> i know, but is it the swap partition placed at the beginning, in the middle or at the end of the disk?
<ComunisTico> i recently added 1Gb to my xternal slot for the ram
<tantric132> sn00zer, no and I'm getting frustrating. Going on two hours now XD. Can you explain why on http://pastebin.com/d26786c8d next to the /dev/sda1 it has a * under boot?
<stroyan> Redrose: It should have a xdpyinfo line something like   "resolution:    98x98 dots per inch" when broken the values are very different.
<bluej774> I need sed to replace any new lines with two quotation marks and a new line.  Can anyone help me with what command I should give sed?
<wassa> travisat ... how do i access the gui? I assume there is a gui?
<sn00zer> tantric132, that means its a bootable partition
<ComunisTico> works good, until it crashes
<gamerdude> any x-chat scripters on that could help me figure out how to get scripts to work?
<Redrose> 112x968
<ComunisTico> it only happens when i got the ram on
<travisat> wassa: no gui to my knowledge
<chaosrl> jeffMASTERflex: i can't find them on my desktop, in my home folder, or in my pictures folder. is there anywhere else?
<wassa> fucccccccccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<NigelS_> SASQUATCH: if you click on your network icon and check setings or go to system settings and chenk networking - how is the card setup?
<Starnestommy> virtualbox-ose has a gui, wassa
<NigelS_> SASQUATCH: have you used the cmdline at all?
<sn00zer> tantric132, what exactly is your problem? can boot into linux but not windows?
<tantric132> sn00zer, ok so any ideas? I've tried everything. hd(0,0) isn't right, becuase the first 0 represents the disk? and the second represents the partition?
<travisat> wassa: oh come on its really easy to use from cmd line
<jeffMASTERflex> chaosrl: if you use the "take a screenshot" tool rom accessories, it tells you where it is saving the picture after you take the screenshot
<SASQUATCH> i've used the cmd line in as much as i tried things that were suggested from forum posts, with little luck
<foso> hey all, my flash problems were solved by deleting gnash and restarting firefox in case someone else has the same issue later
<wassa> so do i need to do the sudo qemu ?
<travisat> wassa: huh?
<tantric132> sn00zer, it all started when Windows disapeared off of the GRUB menu when I started my computerm, so i'm attempting to add it back so I can load into windows
<Hammer89> *repeats* restarted my computer and I'm back in Ubuntu.... but things aren't drawing properly (graphics are kinda screwed up)... and it's running _really_ sluggishly and unstable... anyone have any idea what could be wrong? this is getting pretty urgent
<NigelS_> tantric132: because that is the boot drive
<chaosrl> jeffMASTERflex: that's what i was afraid of. i'm using it and it's just making the "busy" mouse pointer for a few seconds, and goes away. it did used to ask me, but not anymore.
<Redrose> is there a tool I can run to help fix it? right now the DPI is 112x968
<wassa> i installed both kvm and qemu ... but i don't see how to access or start them??
<travisat> wassa: I suggest you look on the ubuntu forums for kvm/qemu how to
<wassa> ok
<wassa> back to the forums..
<gamerdude> hammer89: how long has the issue been going on?
<jeffMASTERflex> chaosrl: then you have a different issue altogether. if you use compiz you can probably use its screenshot plugin to take a screenshot
<ouellettesr> hello, can i set a baud rate in a udev rules file?
<wassa> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<tantric132> sn00zer, so originally, that last part of my /boot/grub/menu.lst wasn't even there - someone suggested adding it, but what he said to add didn't work so I have been changing things around.
<chaosrl> jeffMASTERflex: ah, i forgot about that. i'll give it a shot. Thanks!
<SASQUATCH> i have to two ethernet ports on my system, one built into the mobo and another added separately so they are eth0 and eth1
<travisat> wassa: use that but you can replace winxp with other x86 based systems
<SASQUATCH> when i set them to dhcp in network connections i get no connectivity
<Hammer89> gamerdude: it's been getting buggy for a few days now (where I'd have to log in and out a few times to get it running).... it only got serious today
<NigelS_> SASQUATCH: ok, without knowing what state your network card is in it's quite hard to see what's wrong; but - from a terminal let's first give your card an ip address
<NigelS_> SASQUATCH: what's the IP of your router?
<Hammer89> gamerdude: I installed one update last night... and another tonight
<stroyan> Redrose: The problem is discussed at https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10304  You may be able to correct it by adding a manual "DisplaySize line" to /etc/X11/xorg.conf as discussed at the URL.
<wobblywu> my ubuntu just crashed (required a hard reset), and now gnome has gone colour-crazy; http://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotubuntuforumsmhq2.png
<gamerdude> hammer89: do you recall what those updates were?
<wobblywu> whenever any text moves in a window (nautilus, firefox, xchat), fonts screw up and the background (if not already black) becomes black (like in the screenshot)
<wobblywu> any ideas?
<Hammer89> gamerdude: some kernel updates... don't know what they were for other than that...
<SASQUATCH> ip of router = 192.168.0.1
<gamerdude> hammer89: and have you changed your hardware at all ie., usb items
<phuzion> Hey, I'm looking to put a little load monitor in my taskbar at the top, next to where it says my name.  Anyone got any ideas?
<sn00zer> tantric132, mine is root (0,0) but you said that didn't work correct?
<Hammer89> gamerdude: I'm using a laptop... no hardware changes at all
<sn00zer> tantric132, mine is root (0,0) but you said that didn't work correct
<graelb> Hi there... my TTY's don't work... Nvidia video card, on a laptop, running the newest nvidia drivers installed with the restricted driver manager...
<gamerdude> hammer89: running 7.10 32bit or 64bit?
<NigelS_> SASQUATCH: ok, so if for this one we try setting: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.100
<sn00zer> tantric132, root (hd0,0) sorry
<Hammer89> gamerdude: 7.10 32bit
<chaosrl> jeffMASTERflex: haha, compiz plugin worked like a charm. you just saved me a TON of trouble, thanks so much!
<NigelS_> SASQUATCH: and then sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<jeffMASTERflex> chaosrl: no prob.
<tantric132> sn00zer, i'm not sure. see I'm changing around two different things here. tell me what it says at the very top....# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<tantric132> # on /dev/sda  that part
<tantric132> sn00zer, what is yours on?
<gamerdude> hammer89: are you familiar with the recovery kernel in the boot loader?
<Hammer89> gamerdude:  no...
<pg> Hi, all - How can I set up s2disk (uswsusp package) to be the default hybernation method (and s2ram the default sleep method)?
<sn00zer> tantric132,  mine is hda1 which translates to hd0,0
<gamerdude> hammer89: it's not complicated, are you dual booting?
<Hammer89> gamerdude: yes... with vista
<xeom> how can i "add "ec_intr=0" to your boot line"
<gamerdude> hammer89: okay, when you boot up you will have an option to choose the recovery kernel
<tantric132> sn00zer, so what does sda1 translate to?
<sn00zer> tantric132,  mine aren't sda drives though, maybe (sd0,0) would do it?
<cafuego> xeom: You're not allowed to add anything to my boot line, thankyou.
<Hammer89> gamerdude: I have no idea how to use it, though...
<tantric132> that's actually a good idea sn00zer. one sec
<cafuego> xeom: You can add it to your own though, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gamerdude> hammer89: k just a sec
<Hammer89> gamerdude: okay
<SASQUATCH> NigelS, I typed the commands and received no errors, but still no connection
<quest23> does anyone use the ubuntu ultimate edition?????
<NigelS_> SASQUATCH: you can't even ping 192.168.0.1?
<cafuego> quest23: There's only one edition as far as i know
<xeom> cafuego: Thanks that was just a copy paste.How can i edit the file i forgot the command
<NigelS_> I suspect this is a play on vistas innumerable versions :)
<tantric132> sn00zer, no that can't work because I'm looking at a working example off of a website. it's exactly like this:
<tantric132> sn00zer, # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<tantric132> # on /dev/sda1
<tantric132> title        Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
<tantric132> root        (hd0,0)
<tantric132> savedefault
<tantric132> makeactive
<quest23> there is an ultimate edition that has basically all the kinks worked out..already
<FloodBot2> tantric132: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<visualdensity> hi guys, does having SSH access means I can also do an rsync? Or do they run on different ports?
<cafuego> xeom: sudo nano or sudo gedit
<NigelS_> SASQUATCH: perhaps if you paste the output of ifconfig and route to a pastebin
<xinx> hi
<SASQUATCH> Sadly, no Pinging the router gives nothing
<xeom> cafuego: thanks a bunch
<cafuego> no worries
<tantric132> sn00zer, did you get that or do I need to post it on a site
<xinx> can someone give me a hand please? with ubuntu I have an issue :[ im new with this OS
<sn00zer> i got it
<NigelS_> xinx: just ask away
<SASQUATCH> NigelS, sorry i understand ifconfig, but am not sure what you mean by pasting it to a pastebin, i'm not to knowledgable on these sorts of things
<xinx> I had windows xp I installed ubuntu and I just made a partition
<xinx> I didnt format the drive and I can choose when I boot what OS to use
<cafuego> xeom: You'll probably want to add it to the line starting with "# kopt=" as well as the actual line with your kenrel, so it will remain after kernel updates.
<tantric132> sn00zer, http://pastebin.com/d38afd564
<xinx> is not showing and I have many information paperwork and stuff on windows
<jeffMASTERflex> pastebin!
<cafuego> xinx: Did you resize the windows partition?
<xinx> I have 250 GB I took only 50 GB of it
<badkitty> back
<xinx> for ubuntu
<cafuego> xinx: ... and the windows partition is still there? You can boot it ok?
<nickrud> tantric132: that didn't work for you, the one I put up?
<xinx> no is not showing
<xinx> windows
<cafuego> xinx: can you paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' to a pastebin?
<NigelS_> SASQUATCH: it's a place to paste content - trouble being if your linux machine isn't online....it sounds like your network interface isn't coming up for some reason
<xinx> you know when you boot it shows a selection what to use ubuntu or windows
<xinx> and it only go straight to ubuntu
<tantric132> nickrud, no and i'm still haven problems. I've been working on it ever since you left haha. must have rebooted 10 times. let me show you my current. both my menu.lst and my fdisk and you can see what I need
<gamerdude> hammer89: you have all the latest updates correct?
<quest23> do your files show up ???on ubuntu??
<Hammer89> gamerdude: that I know of... yes
<nickrud> tantric132: sure, on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<xinx> my files?
<tantric132> nickrud, this is menu.lst http://pastebin.com/d1e7d7dde and this is fdisk http://pastebin.com/d26786c8d
<NigelS_> Hammer89: so what driver are you currently using for xorg?
<gamerdude> hammer89: okay, so you will have "friendly recovery" when you boot into the new kernel - if you were able to install this OS yourself it will be very straight forward
<quest23> the paperwork
<cLean> :D
<adorablepuppy> hi
<cLean> to the world of lilpimps
<xinx> I cant get access
<Hammer89> gamerdude: ah... okay... I did install it myself
<gamerdude> hammer89: more information can be found here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FriendlyRecovery
<xinx> im on ubuntu right now
<tantric132> nickrud, keep in mind that I have two HDs. the first HD(hd #1) is not formatted yet(gonna use it for storage, its currently unallocated). the second hard drive has ubuntu and windows
<xinx> I want to have access to windows too
<SASQUATCH> NigelS, thanks for your input, I'll keep tinkering.
<nickrud> tantric132: yeah, I hadn't caught that.
<gamerdude> hammer89: friendly-recovery let's you repair broken aspects of the OS including the kernel itself
<Redrose> ok, got my display working... next, sound. my problem is that the sound is way way way too low
<xinx> I have important stuffs on windows can someone help me please
<Hammer89> gamerdude: okay... I'll take a look at that
<gamerdude> hammer89: i hope that helps ;)
<xinx> :/
<Hammer89> gamerdude: thanks :)
<pg> Hi, all - How can I set up s2disk (uswsusp package) to be the default hybernation method (and s2ram the default sleep method)?
<Redrose> like even when I turn it up to the max, it's still only about 1/4 as loud as it should be
<thiemster> xinx:what stuff?
<tantric132> nickrud, I should have provided that in the first place and I'm sure none of this would have happened haha
<cafuego> xinx: can you paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' to a pastebin?
<xinx> I install ubuntu on a partition that I made
<NigelS_> SASQUATCH: if you can rule out a hardware problem, cable problem etc then it should just be a matter of configuring the software - but plainly something is up since obtaining a DHCP lease is automated and should def work out of the box
<cafuego> xinx: If you need help, you need to help us help you.
<xinx> and I cant access to windows back
<thiemster> xinx: boot a live cd, then u may be able to access the information
<xinx> cafuego please can you explain me step by step ... im new with this
<xinx> please I will appreciate the help
<stroyan> Redrose: Right click on the volume icon.  Select open volume control. Choose Edit->preferences menu item.  Enable all the toggles.  Then look for low volume setting on some of the sliders.
<quest23> i had the same problem xinx..but i was able to see them even on ubuntu...and i just used ubuntu to open...
<cafuego> run the command 'sudo fdisk -l' and put the output on a pastebin. Tehn give us the ink.
<cafuego> link
<xinx> ok
<nickrud> tantric132: show me your entire menu.lst
<tantric132> one sec
<badkitty> Im happy Got vmware working..considering ditching virtualbox
<Redrose> stroyan, Nope, Those have all been turned up
<xinx> Disk /dev/sda: 164.6 GB, 164696555520 bytes
<xinx> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 20023 cylinders
<xinx> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<xinx> Disk identifier: 0xd583d583
<xinx>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<xinx> /dev/sda1   *           1        6079    48829536   83  Linux
<FloodBot2> xinx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tantric132> nickrud, http://pastebin.com/d6d026f9e
<putnum> yea i didn't like virtualbox when i ran it
<sentix> Is there an "easy" way to move 32K subdirectories from /subdirectory to /sub/dir/ect/ory/subdirectory
<nickrud> tantric132: and your ubuntu is booting properly, yes?
<tantric132> correct
<tantric132> all three options
<badkitty> virtualbox..gone
<tantric132> are
<BagelMaster> It seems the Ubuntu Wiki is out of date for the installation of my printer, as it says to get a .tar.gz from the Gentoo wiki, but Gentoo now only has .ebuilds, how do I install an .ebuild?
<frogzoo> sentix: use find
<thiemster> can i install a non-cups printer in linux?
<quest23> h**p://ultimateedition.info/
<cafuego> xinx: If that's it, it looks like you wiped windows.
<quest23> has anyone else used this edition of ubuntu
<xinx> http://pastebin.com/m25bee414
<xinx> omg
<xinx> omg omgomgomgomg
<gamerdude> so are there any script kiddies in the house to help with x-chat?
<xinx> I cant loose those files
<xinx> help me please
<cafuego> I';m sorry, but it looks like you did.
<astro76> quest23: not recommended, it's not official, not supported, and uses the terrible automatix
<sentix> frogzoo: something like find -exec mkdir $1[0-2]/$[3-4]/$[5-7] - with criteria and correct syntax that is?
<thiemster> cafuego: couldn't xinx's windows partition just not be mounted or does fdisk list unmounted partions too.
<cafuego> thiemster: fdisk reads the partition info off disk.
<Starnestommy> gamerdude: try #xchat
<thiemster> cafuego: oh. ok
<xinx> It didnt say anything about format the disk only to select the space
<quest23> hum.....ive been using it for a while now...worked for me fine...all the little kinks worked out the box...didnt have to configure or set up nothing
<quest23> oh well
<thiemster> cafuego: are there tools to recover deleted partitions?
<quest23> just checking
<xinx> and I did it
<gamerdude> starnestommy: yeah i did, it's completely dead there heh
<tantric132> nickrud, should it be (hd1,1)? Becuase the Ubuntu is (hd1,2) in menu.lst and it is on the same hard drive and is one partition behind the ntfs(xp)
<nickrud> tantric132: add the lines   map (hd0) (hd1)   <newline>   map (hd1)(hd0)  <newline>  between the title and root lines in your windows stanza. You have to fool windows into thinking it's running from the first drive
<cafuego> thiemster: Yes-ish, but I have no experience with them.
<thiemster> xinx: you could search google for finding tools to recover deleted partions, but they may not work very well
<quest23> yeh xinx..there is ways to get those file...unfortunatley i dont know how..dont stress out yet
<gamerdude> i figured with over 1k peeps here someone would be familiar with xchat scripts haha
<nickrud> tantric132: it's saying it's the 3d partition,  sda3  . Grub counts partitions starting at 0
<xinx> omg
<BagelMaster> It seems the Ubuntu Wiki is out of date for the installation of my printer, as it says to get a .tar.gz from the Gentoo wiki, but Gentoo now only has .ebuilds, can I install an .ebuild, and if yes, how?
<badkitty> xinx: I saw one the other day.. and i also think knoppix live boot CD has some good tools on it
<xinx> at least the folder mydocuments
<xinx> is all I care about the rest its ok
<xinx> :S
<mrb88> Anyone able to help me with a network driver issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695144 is my thread.
<badkitty> xinx: is the system just not booting it, not finding the parition or what
<thiemster> xinx: when you installed linux, did you manually or automatically partition it?
<cafuego> xinx: linux will have not overwritten ALL data, only some parts. So you may be lucky and able to recovery a fair bit.
<tantric132> nickrud, http://pastebin.com/d75462d3 anything you see out of the norm?
<cafuego> badkitty: From what I can tell, there is no Windows partition.
<nickrud> tantric132: delete the <newlines> , that was to tell you to put them on new lines ;)
<badkitty> cafuego: Ohhhh....yah thats not fun.. how did you install ubuntu?
<tantric132> hahaha mybad
<xinx> I put the cd and install it from boot
<xsnoopyx> hey does  anyone here know how to connect and transfer files from hd while on livecd to a windows share ?
<cometin> #biblioteca
<tantric132> nickrud, also look at the on /dev/sda....should it be sda1?
<cafuego> xsnoopyx: Mount the hd and the windows share, then copy.
<quest23> i should have prompt you to choose auto or manual partition
<thiemster> xsnoopyx: when i use ubuntu live cd, it always has the main hard drive as a drive listed on it
<badkitty> xinx: Yeah but did you install only to the partition you made for it or did you select guided use entire disk?
<thiemster> xsnoopyx: it's already mounted
<xinx> to share
<xsnoopyx> sorry, the hd will mount, but the share will not mount!
<xinx> and I took 50 gb I remember
<nickrud> tantric132: that's only a comment, it has no effect on setup. Any line that starts with a # is a comment
<graelb> my TTY's in ubuntu don't work... Nvidia video card, on a laptop, running the newest nvidia drivers installed with the restricted driver manager...
<graelb>  Don't work =  ctrl+alt+F1 drops to a "TTY" which works, but i can't see anything on the screen. I can log in, and run commands, but i'm doing it all blind
<NigelS_> xinx: it looks like you made a 50gb partition at the start of your hd
<thiemster> xnoopyx: sorry, i don't know too much about windows shares. good luck
<xsnoopyx> thanks
<xinx> yes I
<xsnoopyx> anyone good with windows shares ? and the livecd?
<BagelMaster> It seems the Ubuntu Wiki is out of date for the installation of my printer, as it says to get a .tar.gz from the Gentoo wiki, but Gentoo now only has .ebuilds, can I install an .ebuild, and if yes, how?
<xinx> the option was partition from the begining
<tantric132> duh! i'm an idiot. ok nickrud i'm going to try it. if I don't return with in 5 mins, SUCCESS! if I do, then you know...haha
<thiemster> xinx: ooh, bad choice
<NigelS_> xinx: which would be where you windows partition was presumably?
<xinx> and I noticed that but I didnt know what to choose
<quest23> yeh...you should have did a manual....and used up free space...
<xinx> omg
<nickrud> tantric132: don't leave me hanging ;)
<quest23> you probly wrote over your windows os
<badkitty> xinx: Im guessing you installed over your windows partition
<tantric132> nickrud, thanks for the help! ill be back regardless because I need to ask you of one more simple thing =D
<NigelS_> xinx: if you don't understand something, it's a bad idea to choose to do it - especially if you're worried about losing data
<xinx> but it didnt say anything about format the drive
<badkitty> xinx in that case, your lucky that windows is so bloated, you may be able to recover some of your files
<xinx> omg
<badkitty> xinx: You should have backed the data up on your shiny new drive before you went ahead with the install
<quest23> yup
<badkitty> xinx: I suggest getting a recovery disk somewhere very soon
<xinx> well I tried to have ubuntu because of a friend told me is a good OS and to try it also I wanted to learn more about linux
<thiemster> xinx: you should've used a live cd
<NigelS_> xinx: if you tear up the partition table it will kind of have the effect of losing it even if it doesn't mention the word format
<badkitty> xinx: And do not install anything else until you get your files recovered as much as you can
<xinx> badkitty recovery disk ?
<badkitty> xinx: It is a great OS, I finally got rid of my dual boot system, and soley use ubuntu now
<wassa> hey.. im trying to follow some instructions.. i get this error You do not have enough space in '/dev/shm' for the 384 MB of QEMU virtual RAM.
<wassa> To have more space available provided you have enough RAM and swap, do as root:
<wassa> umount /dev/shm
<wassa> can someone explain what it means
<xinx> I can stay on ubuntu as long I can get those files
<xinx> are contacts and important data
<xinx> like office files
<badkitty> xinx: Yah you should look into some programs that can do recovery.. your files may not be erased, but the 'pointers' to them are missing.Recovery software digs beyond the pointers and extracts the raw files and lets you recover them
<NigelS_> we feel for you but it doesn't look good...there are tools for data recovery but there's a danger it was already overwritten by the install
<thiemster> xinx: try http://www.rescubuntu.info/node/1
<xinx> excel word etc,..
<xinx> ok
<xinx> thank you ill try that website
<thiemster> xinx: i saw it on a forum, but haven't used it
<badkitty> thiemster: hmm sounds interesting i wanna take a peek at that site too
<xhhux> hello
<b4l74z4r> i want to create a dual boot, what would be easiest; install windows xp or ubuntu first?
<badkitty> thiemster: Its a command line interface, maybe he would like a graphical interface
<squidly> b4l74z4r: install windows first
<genii> XP first
<xinx> how can I use iso files on linux? like on windows?
<badkitty> XP first for sure
<b4l74z4r> ok
<genii> !iso
<badkitty> xinx get a program called gmount-iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<squidly> just make sure you leave room for you linux partisions
<thiemster> xinx: place it on a cd, then boot off the cd
<xinx> like powerIso?
<xinx> ok
<thiemster> xinx: i think there's a tool already installed
<gamerdude> xink: you might also want to take a look at these instructions to confirm wether windows is still there http://jclark.org/weblog/2005/12/23/ubrescue/
<mrb88> Anyone know how to use "ifup" to point to a certain network module?
<goodman> hi all
<goodman> >
<xinx> ok
<xhhux> hi, im new
<badkitty> xinx: You can do it from command line, but gmount is also a good program to use from graphical interface
<tanubis_> mrb88 network device?
<BagelMaster> It seems the Ubuntu Wiki is out of date for the installation of my printer, as it says to get a .tar.gz from the Gentoo wiki, but Gentoo now only has .ebuilds, can I install an .ebuild, and if yes, how?
<gamerdude> xinx: if it's still in tact, those directions will help you recover it
<mrb88> eth0 should be going to vmxnet
<goodman> how  can open xp in ubuntu
<thiemster> badkitty: i think gmount may be part of the website i recommended
<mrb88> tanubis_ - how would I set that? Security update borked it.
<astro76> BagelMaster: no you can't use an ebuild
<thiemster> badkitty: nevermind, forget that
<squidly> ok could someone tell me why a drive keeps getting picked up as a raid device wevery time I reboot?
<xinx> im reading
<soldats> BagelMaster: the gentoo wiki should have a tar.gz
<xinx> ill follow everything as it says
<tanubis_> mrb88 typically I just use ifup / ifdown <device> after using ifconfig <device> to configure how I want it to connect
<CoasterMaster> has the recent local root exploit in been patched for Ubuntu?
<tanubis_> I usually use wireless though
<mrb88> tanubiis_ what's ifconfig device
<gamerdude> xinx: worse case scenario you can't recover it - best = you get it all back ;)
<BagelMaster> astro76 soldats: Not that I can find :/ http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Lexmark_Printers
 * BagelMaster shudders... Lexmark
<badkitty> hah
<badkitty> epson ftw
<badkitty> hehe
<soldats> i think lexmark is completely unsupported in ubuntu right?
<tanubis_> mrb88 it lets you play with how you're connecting that device.  if you just hit ifconfig eth0, for example, it shows you the settings you're using
<BagelMaster> Yea, that's why you have to go in and do the drivers yourself
<badkitty> gamerdude: haha that is a pretty wide range of options
<Madpilot> soldats, not completely. Lexmark's Linux support is pretty bad, though
<soldats> ahh
<mrb88> tanubis_ I see - how can I tell what kernel module it's using?
<squidly> soldats: lexmark optera are supported but they are very expensive.. the other ones are winprinters
<badkitty> gamerdude: Thats like... worst case scenario the tumor eats your face and you die.. best case.. it just dissappears
<Madpilot> soldats, buy HP, basically every HP printer works on LInux
<gamerdude> badkitty: lmao sometimes that's how life is
<badkitty> gamerdude: sadley yes
<tanubis_> mrb88 not sure...  what exactly is it you're trying to do with your network connection?
<tantric132> nickrud, ya there?
<nickrud> yup
<mrb88> tanubis_ Somehow my network got messed up with the kernel update. Trying to set it back to what it should be. Not sure how.
<mrb88> tanubis_ I made a thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695144
<talcite> hey guys, is the sqlite3 package in the repos compiled with threadsafe?
<stroyan> squidly: The kernel can autodetect a RAID superblock on a device.  You might be able to stop that with the mdadm command and --zero-superblock.  Be careful where you point that thing. ;-)
<tantric132> Error 11: Unrecognized device string. let me get what is currently in there pasted and ill send you link
<tanubis_> mrb88 reading it now
<soldats> BagelMaster: sorry if i booted into my gentoo i think i could have got the source for it
<gamerdude> badkitty: at least now he's got options
<BagelMaster> Soldats, Ah, thank you very much.
<squidly> stroyan: yea I dont wanna lose the data. If I use fdisk I can sync the disk and get it
<squidly> I think I may just do that
<talcite> does anyone know if the sqlite3 in the repos are compiled with threadsafe? or if there's any way to find out if it is?
<tantric132> nickrud, http://pastebin.com/d12785b89
<quest23> *****xinx**** check your pm
<Xabriel> I'm having trouble getting gutsy to update, or install anything. It finds new updates, but when I click install, all it does is search for updates  again and asks me if I want to install them.
<badkitty> gamerdude: very tryue.. i hope he can get his stuff back.. any one who uses windows.. can you please use bartPE and make a disk and use the plugins from runtimesoftware... do yourself a favor!
<Xabriel> and when I try to install something, I get a random error
<soldats> BagelMaster: i might be able to do it tomorrow?
<gamerdude> aye true, also easyBCD is a saint
<badkitty> Xabriel: Is this from the GUI?
<tantric132> nickrud, should map be between makeactive and chainloader or does that not matter?
<BagelMaster> Soldats, no problem
<nickrud> tantric132: no, that's where it normally goes
<Xabriel> badkitty, yes
<badkitty> Xabriel: Just for fun, try from the CLI
<tantric132> nickrud, http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#Windows_on_a_non-first_hard_disk
<xinx> iso files can be mounted on usb flash drives?
<xinx> or needs to be a cd?
<mrb88> tanubis_ thoughts?
<BagelMaster> Soldats: I'll query you an email address, is that ok?
<NigelS_> mrb88: you want a particular card to always use a particular interface/name? i.e. eth0, eth1? you can set these in /etc/iftab
<Xabriel> badkitty, you'll probably have to walk me through it
<quest23> they can be mounted virtually
<badkitty> Xabriel: No problem open a terminal
<soldats> BagelMaster: sure
<mrb88> NigelS_ Right, it should be eth0. How can I set that?
<tanubis_> mrb88 just running the update to the latest kernel now, watching what it's doing.
<chaosrl> when i use "aptitude search" in command, what does a "v" mean in the left hand column?
<quest23> no need to to put on cd
<nickrud> tantric132: hermanzone has good info, try his
<greencookie> how do you open new screen with the 'screen' command?
<NigelS_> mrb88: see that file - you select on MAC addr
<Xabriel> badkitty, ok
<NigelS_> greencookie: ctrl-a c
<NigelS_> greencookie: press ctrl-? for full options
<badkitty> Xabriel: ok now type this: sudo apt-get upgrade
<badkitty> Xabriel: what does it do?
<mrb88> NigelS I do not see iftab in /etc/
<greencookie> NigelS_: thanks a lot bud
<NigelS_> greencookie: ctrl-a ? that is
<Xabriel> badkitty, hmm, it's saying "must be setuid root"
<greencookie> yeah I forgot.. I'm trying to go full text
<greencookie> thnx
<Xabriel> badkitty, it used to ask for my password
<badkitty> Xabriel: hmm anyone know what that means?
<tantric132> nickrud, i shall return! one other question, each time I save menu.lst I always run sudo update-grub....should I be doing that?
<badkitty> Xabriel: you aren't running a root session are you
<mrb88> NigelS_  - where would it be? I don't see a file called iftab inside /etc/.
<Xabriel> badkitty, no
<gamerdude> welp i'm outta here all - back to my normal server heh tc
<badkitty> Xabriel: Hmm I dont know offhand what that means
<quest23> sudo should cover that....it should still work
<quest23> try selecting only one update at a time
<stroyan> Xabriel: What does   ls -l /usr/bin/sudo    report?
<badkitty> Xabriel: Did yu try to reboot (windows fix lol)
<nickrud> tantric132: not necessary, but since your windows stanza is outside the automagic stuff it has no effect
<Xabriel> badkitty, lol yea
<badkitty> stroyan: Hey man ;-)
<sendoh_shih> ubuntu
<tantric132> haha ok
<tantric132> brb
<badkitty> Xabriel: ^^ what stroyan said, hes smarter than me
<cometin> someone URANTIA?
<CVD-PR> q paso aqui
<CVD-PR> ?
<Xabriel> stroyan, -rwxr-xr-x l
<Starnestommy> Xabriel: it should be -rwsr-xr-x
<stroyan> Xabriel:   There could be a problem there.  :-(   You probably need to reboot into recovery mode to fix the permissions.  And how did it get that way????
<bullgard4> In Ubuntu there is no DEB program package 'kernel-source'. Still, can one speak about a 'kernel source' in Ubuntu? (See http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/kernel-source.htm)
<xinx> guys look  http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/4149/screenshotad6.png
<mrb88> Tanubis I am not yet registered so I can't reply to your PM.
<xinx> is on 50 GB I dont see the other 200 gb
<tantric132> nickrud, i know your getting tired of this but...any last ideas? still unrecognized device string
<NigelS_> mrb88: actually, that's not used any more i think - you can add a rule to /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Starnestommy> Xabriel: go into recovery mode and do chmod +s /usr/bin/sudo
<Xabriel> stroyan, absolutely no clue, I set this laptop up for a friend a month or two ago
<NigelS_> mrb88: there's prob a nice frontend to this however
<quest23> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stroyan> Xabriel: The ownership on sudo should be root and group root
<Xabriel> starnestommy, ok
<badkitty> anyone know of a good tutorial on how to use a proxy in firefox.. anyone know anything about TOR?
<Tanubis> mrb88 public then?
<mrb88> Tanubis - it is not functioning and there's the exclamation point next to the network icon.
<xinx> badkitty http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/4149/screenshotad6.png
<soldats> badkitty: tor is pretty good
<mrb88> NigelS_ - looking for it, what would I need to change?
<Tanubis> mrb88 is it a wireless device?
<mrb88> It's a network device that links my virtual ubuntu pc to my host pc
<john> hello, I just did a system update with the software update tool and when I rebooted it seems like X.org failed to boot properly and I am stuck in low graphics mode. Where can I begin to troubleshoot
<mrb88> Outside network doesn't even matter at the point of this driver, Tanubis
<nickrud> tantric132: get out your XP disk, and try to boot windows with that.
<Xabriel> starnestommy, ok, done. Should I reboot an try to update?
<badkitty> soldats: Is that what tor is used for??
<NigelS_> mrb88: ah, I thought you were talking about physical hw, not sure its the same thing then - the description of that file is in the udev manpage or you can follow the existing format
<soldats> badkitty: or privoxy but if you use tor you should use it with privoxy anyways tor is just an onion router relay and privoxy is the proxy which tor uses
<Tanubis> mrb88 Ok, I just wasn't sure as I thought the same as NigelS_
<NigelS_> mrb88: that is to say use the MAC addr and give it a name
<john> what is the dpkg-reconfigure command for X server?
<Xabriel> what exactly is a tor?
<mrb88> NigelS_ and Tanubis - the module name in the kernel is vmxnet. Not sure how to find its mac address and reset eth0.
<badkitty> soldats: mmm onions.. I can only imagine what that means lol...
<astro76> !xconfig | john
<ubotu> john: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<soldats> Xabriel: an onion router relay
<mrb88> NigelS_ and Tanubis - how do I find out what module it's currently using?
<soldats> lol
<NigelS_> mrb88: why does that matter?
<john> thanks astro76
<xinx> hey can someone help me to install that program please ?
<mrb88> NigelS_ Because it's not working?
<ouellettesr> does anyone know of a food terminal besides xterm or terminal the one that comes with gnome?
<badkitty> soldats: I am seeing a tutorial on how to install them.. is there extra configurations I need to do with all my clients that access the network?
<NigelS_> mrb88: what's running your vitual software? sounds like it could be an issue with that
<ouellettesr> lol good*
<Xabriel> soldats, so basically when I use something like torpark, I'm just routing my self through one or more  servers?
<soldats> ouellettesr: you might have Eterm but im not sure
<NigelS_> mrb88: from your description I thought you had a problem with physical hw not having the desired name
<mrb88> NigelS_ - It's VMware Workstation 6
<stroyan> ouellettesr: So you don't want bananaterm then?
<soldats> badkitty: theres pretty good documentation on the TOR site as well as the privoxy site. also they come with a README thats really good for that
<Xabriel> soldats, I mean, is it basically the same thing as using a proxy?
<NigelS_> Xabriel: tor is an anonymising network designed to obfuscate the origins of a request by sending it through multiple encrypted "nodes"
<ouellettesr> stroyan, no i dont like bananas
<ouellettesr> :P
<Blue_Sassley> how can I tell if a deamon I installed is running?
<Xabriel> so, sort of like going through a proxy, but much more layered and secure
<NigelS_> mrb88: check the help for VMWare 6 I guess - certainly what i've told you is the way to assign a network interface name to a particular card
<mrb88> NigelS_ - it's not showing up as a network device when I mouse over the network icon, and yet eth0 definitely exists. It's not "up" though
<dori>  I'm trying to test the new beta alongside 2.0.0.12 on ubuntu feisty, but the old version starts instead, is there something I need to do?
<soldats> Xabriel: tor basically connects you through multiple servers worldwide and when your browser or app reaches the destination it reaches it from the exit node on a tor server
<Tanubis> mrb88 not sure why you're looking for it, but If you use ifconfig eth0 ,  the MAC address of the device should show up has HWaddr on the first line
<scragar> how can I tell what program keeps accessing my hard drive? about once every 2 hours I get a huge amount of access for about 10 secs...
<dori> I'm running /opt/firefox3b3/firefox by the way, not the old executable
<Xabriel> soldats, cool
<stroyan> Blue_Sassley: You could use ps or pgrep to look for the daemon.
<NigelS_> Xabriel: not really like a proxy no - a proxy doesn't really anonymise any traffic it just gives you an alternative presence, whereas tor completely removes traces of the origins of a request which will just seem to come from an exit node
<tantric132> nickrud, thanks for the help. I know what I'm going to do!
<nickrud> tantric132: what's that?
<chaosrl> has anyone installed an lc-3 simulator in gutsy?
<ouellettesr> how can i get the output of a command into a txt file, normally i would do "command > out.txt" but i have to kill the process cause it never ends
<tantric132> nickrud, I'm going to reinstall everything(for the third and final time). http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46003&highlight=dual+boot+sata
<badkitty> soldats: I guess I was justing asking the basic question.. I wanted an overall feel for how it works explained in a way I can understand easily ... Is it something i can connect to or not connect to if I want... and of course it wouldn't any impact on local LAN settings right? If I was running say a home web server.. would this need to be turned off?
<soldats> ouellettesr: do man cat in a terminal
<NigelS_> mrb88: what's the hardware? should it work in vmware? if so then it ought have loaded the module for it (see lsmod for a list of running modules) - then ifconfig can configure an interface, ifconfig <name> <ip addr> assigns an ip addr
<ouellettesr> soldats im not using cat though
<tantric132> nickrud, but before I do this, I need to print these instructions...except, my printer won't print. it says under printers that its there bbut I don't guess the driver is installed. how do I get the drivers? Its a dell printer/scanner
<Xabriel> starnestommy: code executed without any errors popping up, but I still can't get the updates
<mrb88> NigelS_ It was working pre-Ubuntu update. The hardware itself is just wired ethernet. The network will show up if I'm connected to the internet or not, the driver is just my connection between the host pc and the virtual PC. It definitely has works.
<soldats> badkitty: it depends on how you set it up. for browsing there is a firefox plugin to quicky turn it on or off with the click of a button
<sxealex> is there away to predeclare a password in a sudo command?
<mrb88> NigelS_ - it's running my model.
<sxealex> i.e.  sudo gedit : password
<stroyan> ouellettesr: The 'script' command is amusing.  It starts a shell or command an logs all tty output into a file.  Just don't cat that file while recording to it.
<badkitty> soldats: Sweet, so I could have outgoing traffic anonymously and incomming still working with my public IP?
<nickrud> tantric132: I notice that the map commands are different in comment 2 of that page. Try that first
<sxealex> anyone?
<mrb88> NigelS_ - it has my model and 17536 and 0
<ouellettesr> stroyan, i have never used this script command and suggestions for basic usage?
<tantric132> nickrud, im not doing what I said. that's too much time haha im not reformating everything again for the third time. so what are you suggesting?
<NigelS_> sxealex: you can fiddle with the sudo settings certainly, timeout etc, but "pre-declaring" a pw sort of eliminates the point of one
<mrb88> NigelS_ - How would I set my network to use that module?
<nickrud> tantric132: it said to put the map commands after the root (hd1,0)
<xinx> how can I fing ubuntu Disk Manager ?
<soldats> badkitty: hmm not sure about that. afaik all ougoing can be anonymous. if you decide to do it and there is no documentation on your situation you can always email tor and ask. they might have a forum
<sxealex> NigelS_: i don t wanna predeclare it  I just have a php script i need to run a sudo command
<xinx> Is not under system > Administration
<tantric132> root            (hd1,0)
<tantric132> map (hd0)(hd1)
<tantric132> map (hd1)(hd0)
<thiemster> xinx: did the website i recommend work?
<badkitty> soldats: Thanks for you input!
<tantric132> like that nickrud?
<xinx> yes
<Xabriel> anybody else know how to fix: -rwxr-xr-x l  ?
<nickrud> tantric132: I don't see why that would help, but what the hey? And, I'm gonna remember to keep my nose out of pata/sata stuff until I hear from you what works :)
<soldats> badkitty: np
<nickrud> tantric132: yes
<xinx> but I dont know alot about ubuntu
<xinx> theres some stuffs I need help really
<NigelS_> mrb88: what do you mean by the network will show up if you're connected or not?
<xinx> ill be in trouble
<tantric132> ok...ill return shortly...probably. brb
<thiemster> xinx: what do u need help with?
<soldats> Xabriel: whats the problem
<stroyan> ouellettesr: I usally start a shell with plain 'script', then run a command and then exit the shell.  Just don't forget to exit the shell.  You can also use the '-c command' option to run the program you actually want to capture.
<Tanubis> xinx what information do you need to manage on your disk?
<cometin> #php-es
<xinx> http://jclark.org/weblog/2005/12/23/ubrescue/
<xinx> im following the tutorial to recover
<mrb88> NigelS_ - It doesn't matter if I'm actually on the internet or not, I'm "networked" from the Ubuntu standpoint as long as the vpc is talking to my host pc, that's the network. Doesn't matter if I'm on the internet or not, doesn't matter if I'm wired or wireless.
<ouellettesr> thanks stroyan
<xinx> On Step  4 im stuck
<Xabriel> I'm getting: "sudo: must be setuid root" when I try to sudo apt-get upgrade
<stroyan> ouellettesr: All the output is logged info a 'typescript' file, unless you give more meaningful filename for it to use.
<xinx> Theres no Ubuntu Disk Manager here
<saurav> hi guys. I'm in a tty. how do I scroll up? page up and dwn dont work
<thiemster> xinx: it seems that this tutorial is different from your situation. i thought you had already installed ubuntu over windows
<mrb88> NigelS_ - can you join a room I make so I can post something the configuration program said to do at one point? It's a few lines.
<xinx> yes
<xinx> is over windows
<stroyan> ouellettesr: If you do start script and 'cat typescript' it will recurse, showing output again and again.
<xinx> can you send me the link again please? im so confused
<Tanubis> xinx are you just trying to get information off a drive that had windows on it?
<thiemster> ok
<Discipulus> how do I clear apt's cache?
<xinx> yes
<Discipulus> like all the packages that apt has downloaded and unpackaged
<xinx> Tanubis
<thiemster> xinx: http://www.rescubuntu.info/node/1
<Xabriel> soldats: I'm getting: "sudo: must be setuid root" when I try to sudo apt-get upgrade
<Discipulus> how do I clear the .deb's apt has downloaded?
<NigelS_> sxealex: then don't ask how to pre-declare - I suspect that you can't do it nope - you'd have to think about running the script itself with root privs
<saurav> can anyone tell me how I can scroll when I'm inside a tty? like Ctrl+alt+f1
<mrb88> You can scroll in tty?
<Tanubis> xinx just go to the places - computer menu
<Tanubis> xinx you should see a list of all available hardware you can mount
<xinx> thiemster I downloaded the program and I burned it on a CD but I dont know how to install this
<thiemster> tanubis: he already installed ubuntu over windows. he's trying to get the information out from under it
<sxealex> i want a phpscript to call a bash script with root privs
<NigelS_> mrb88: post on a pastebin
<mrb88> NigelS_ What's a pastebin?
<sxealex> pastbin.ca
<NigelS_> mrb88: see the topic
<mrb88> k
<sxealex> pastebin.ca
<thiemster> xinx: it doesn't install, it runs off the cd. u need to reboot your computer and boot it off the cd.
<stroyan> Discipulus: sudo apt-get clean
<xinx> ok
<xinx> ok brb
<Tanubis> thiemster windows takes fat32 or NTFS... ubuntu takes ext3.... he reformatted his drive, installed another OS overtop of it, and wants to reclaim data from the old OS?
<mrb88> NigelS_ - http://pastebin.ca/902154
<thiemster> tanubis: yes
<Tanubis> thiemster that's... messy.
<thiemster> tanubis: it may be possible, as the repartitioning may leave raw files behind
<NigelS_> mrb88: and when you do that, what happens?
<thiemster> tanubis: and those are what he's looking for
<mrb88> NigelS_ - Nothing!
<Tanubis> thiemster hmm
<mrb88> NigelS_ - What should that be doing?
<xinx> brb
<xinx> restarting
<NigelS_> Tanubis: strictly speaking I think he formatted the first 50gb of his drive
<thiemster> tanubis: i recommended he use a recovery live cd (i saw one at http://www.rescubuntu.info/node/1) and he's trying it now
<thiemster> NigelS_: which is where his windows partition had been
<NigelS_> thiemster: yes, though not necessarily all of the files that he wants
<Tanubis> Yeah...  he's definately not going to be able to use that tutorial he linked me to though.  That's for recovering data from an unbootable but intact NTFS partition using a liveCD.
<thiemster> NigelS_yes, i sort of get it
<NigelS_> depending on the degree of fragmentation etc
<thiemster> tanubis: i tried to tell him that
<thiemster> tanubis: i'm not sure if he got it
<wng-> Hi, I just installed 7.10 Desktop, and it didn't autodetect the speaker/headphone output on my laptop, how can i fix this?
<NigelS_> I don't think he understood anything ppl told him tbh
<stroyan> Xabriel: What does   ls -l /usr/bin/sudo   show now?  The file needs to be owned by root as well as being mode -rwsr-xr-x .
<Tanubis> <sigh>
<thiemster> well, he's really new
<mrb88> NigelS_ - what should those commands be doing?
<thiemster> he didn't see "format" at the installer for ubuntu, so he didn't think installing ubuntu could wipe out windows
<NigelS_> mrb88: it brings the net interface down, unloads the modules, then reloads one of them, then brings the interface back up
<mrb88> NigelS_ - how would it know what to set eth0 as?
<Xabriel> stroyan: -rwsr-sr-x l <usrname> <usrname> 91776 date/time
<mrb88> NigelS_ - also, in lsmod, would having 0 as what it's "being used" for be meaningful?
<NigelS_> mrb88: eth0 is just the name of an interface, if there is only 1 card then it will get that - though as I say udev manages assignments in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<_Oz_> Hi, Ubuntu friends!
<soldats> hi
<bardesanes> Hello. A bit of an odd question but I would appreciate any help: I have a USB soundcard which Ubuntu will play sounds through, but when I run JACK Audio Connection Kit, it plays the sound from the onboard soundcard. So, I disabled the onboard soundcard and now Ubuntu has an X over the sound icon. The sound plays through the USB card but when I start Jack, it won't even start up. Can anyone give me any suggestions?
<NigelS_> mrb88: the number indicates the number of other modules that are dependent upon it iirc
<NigelS_> mrb88: e.g. a usb driver tha has multiple usb devices relying upon it
<Tanubis> wonder if you could use ddrescue after doing something like that
<_Oz_> Got a REALLY strange one.  I bet you've never heard of this one before.  I have an old dell desktop, a celeron 2.4ghz with 1gb RAM.  The DVD drive will NOT recognize an ubuntu disc on startup, but it WILL recognize a vista disc (which is what is presently installed.)  BOTH DISCS were created by the SAME BURNER.  And to be sure, I burned a new Ubuntu disc.  It reads fine in other machines and drives, just not that ONE DRIVE on the vista machin
<_Oz_> e.  Any ideas?
<mrb88> NigelS_ Ah ok. So no way to tell if it's being used?
<stroyan> Xabriel: if <usrname> is root then you are fine.  Otherwise you need to go back to booting in recovery mode and do chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo  and  chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo .  I wonder how many other files had their permissions changed?
<Xabriel> stroyan: I'll try that
<Xabriel> stroyan, hopefully not many :/
<mrb88> NigelS_ Really just trying to see if it's using pcnet32 or vmxnet
<NigelS_> mrb88: what do you mean by being used - if the module is loaded it's loaded - you can check logs like /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog for any output there - but otherwise, use lsmod to make sure the modules you need are loaded and make sure that the interface as acquired an address and is up using ifconfig
<NigelS_> mrb88: which is loaded?
<mrb88> NigelS_ It keeps loading both pcnet32 -and- vmxnet
<mrb88> NigelS_ Both are loaded.
<mrb88> NigelS_ - When clicking the network icon next to the time, it says no network device is found.
<Agent_bob> would the fact that i don't have a kernel installed cause lilo to not install correctly ?
<wng-> Hi, I just installed 7.10 Desktop, and it didn't autodetect the speaker/headphone output on my laptop, how can i fix this?
<_Oz_> roentgen...  interesting nickname.
<pg> Hi, all - How can I set up s2disk (uswsusp package) to be the default hybernation method (and s2ram the default sleep method)?
<emory> Hi, I just upgraded the motherboard in one of my Ubuntu systems and now have no networking.
<danielski_pl> does ubuntu have support for ipods?
<chubs_> danielski_pl, yes, it's quite wonderful actually
<Xabriel> stroyan, woohoo! you win ten thousand internets! it worked, I'm so glad I'm not gonna have to re-install everything :D
<thiemster> NigelS_: do you know if xinx ever got the information back?
<danielski_pl> do i need to install anything to port movies and stuff over?
<NigelS_> mrb88: I see what you mean - sounds like a problem with the virtual server, if you edit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases you could create an alias - you can also add an entry to blacklist to prevent the wrong driver from loading
<tantric132> nickrud, you there?
<danielski_pl> chubs_ : do i need to install anything to port movies and stuff over?
<chubs_> danielski_pl: if you're referring to copying movies and songs from your ipod to your computer, gtkpod will do nicely
<fjfalcon> can anyone say to in which rep are iwl3945 or ipw3945?
<stroyan> Xabriel: You really should look around for file permissions next.  If sudo was clobbered many others probably were as well.
<joequincy> I'm prepping for my first Linux installation (besides DSL) and I don't have a clue where to start. I don't need any data saved off the HDD, and I don't want to keep the existing Windows installation
<danielski_pl> chubs_: im mean other way around
<chubs_>  danielski_pl: and you can also use gtkpod to transfer to the ipod, but i prefer amarok
<mrb88> NigelS_ - how do I add it to the blacklist and an alias for it?
<astro76> joequincy: then it's easy, download the desktop install cd, boot it and install, select use whole disk when it asks
<Discipulus> In the Synaptic Package Manager what's the difference between Removal and Complete Removal ?
<chubs_> danielski_pl: there are quite a few programs for it, rhythmbox comes preinstalled and i believe that works too
<emory> joequincy: Just download the Ubuntu iso and burn it.  Boot from CD and follow the installation.  The install is really straight forward.  Even my wife could do it!
<alka_trash> Damn it! Sun bought virtualbox    http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/02/12/sun_innotek_virtualization/
<danielski_pl> chubs_: ok thanx
<Agent_bob> Discipulus purging the config files
<Xabriel> stroyan, how do you mean?
<Discipulus> alka_trash, that's a bad thing why?
<emory> I think I'm gonna rephrase, I just replaced a damaged  motherboard in one of my Ubuntu systems and now have no networking.  What do I need to do to reset the settings and get my new integrated card working?
<joequincy> thanks @emory and astro76. I'm just trying to cover my bases before I start. I just finished burning the disc, so here goes (on the other machine)
<alka_trash> Discipulus:  They will probably make it use Java
<Agent_bob> !wifi | emory
<ubotu> emory: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<emory> joequincy: Good luck and I think you'll enjoy it, I've tried everything from SuSE to Mandrake and Red Hat and just LOVE Ubuntu
<stroyan> Xabriel: There should be many suid programs in /usr/bin.  You may need to fix many more.
<Dezine> Hello all.. I've been looking around and have failed to find what I am looking for.. is there an open source alternative to adobe flash?
<emory> Agent_bob: its not wireless... anywhere else I can look?
<mrb88> NigelS - btw what is YaST and how does it relate to networking?
<alka_trash> Discipulus: It hopefully won't be bad, but I haven't really been impressed with SUN
<Agent_bob> emory page still might help
<mrb88> NigelS_ - btw what is YaST and how does it relate to networking?
<sxealex> NigelS_:  for future refrence this is what i wanted to do echo "password123456" | sudo -S whoami
<Xabriel> stroyan: how do I check them?
<sxealex> whoami is just an example
<pavs> how do I log into a different SSH port than the default 22 from terminal? something like ssh ip_addie:port (doesnt work
<joequincy> in all honesty, it's just going to be a web browsing/printing computer (maybe my sis will use OOo)... but I'm psyched to give it a shot. I've been a Windows guy since... well, DOS... and I'm stuck on a mac right now *barf*
<sxealex> thanks though
 * sxealex smiles
<Agent_bob> emory lspci | grep -i network     or  lshw -C Network     either might reviel the card/chip
<Dezine> bummer
<Dezine> thanks anyway
<NigelS_> mrb88: I think the problem might be that you have an older install of vmware? possibly it made changes that aren't recognised  - do you have a modprobe.conf? yast is a suse tool called yet another setup tool - I can't think why you'd use it
<mrb88> NigelS_ - I have the most up to date version. A forum thread recommended using YaST to examine the things. Is there an equivalent in ubuntu? Where is modprobe.conf?
<stroyan> Xabriel: You could compare them to a known good system.  Unfortunately apt doesn't have a permissions tester like rpm or other packaging tools do.
<NigelS_> sxealex: sure, -S is right there in the man page, presumed you'd checked it
<_Oz_> Hi, Ubuntu friends!
<NigelS_> mrb88: /etc/
<gopodge> Any pyflag users here?
<sxealex> yea i didnt know how to pass in a password
<pavs> how do I log into a different SSH port than the default 22 from terminal? something like ssh ip_addie:port (doesnt work
<sxealex> but got it now
<CVD-PR> zzzzzz
<NigelS_> pavs: -p
<pavs> nigels thanks
<mrb88> NigelS_ - No file called modprobe.conf, but if I open up the modprobe directory, there's a vmware-tools file in there that I can open
<joequincy> one more quick q: the previous owner kinda deleted the Windows partition, so the entire disk is unpartitioned space. Will I need to partition it first?
<mrb88> NigelS_ - install pcnet32 /sbin/modprobe -q --ignore-install vmxnet; /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install pcnet32 $CMDLINE_OPTS
<NigelS_> mrb88: what I'm getting at is that vmware may need an alias to load the correct driver - but this is really a vmware issue
<mrb88> NigelS_ Not sure why this problem is cropping up now. It was working perfectly before the update.
 * jgeeky says greetings all
<Agent_bob> joequincy no.
<mrb88> NigelS_ - how would I make that kind of alias?
<NigelS_> joequincy: the installed includes a partitioner if that's what you're up to :)
<NigelS_> installer*
<jgeeky> anyone know if there's a way to allow all addresses by default in tinyproxy?
<xinx> how do i know how many files I recovered with this program?
<amin1> can i use everything thats compitable for windows xp in ubuntu .. like games or programs?
<NigelS_> mrb88: presumably a file was overwritten - have you run the vmware setup since the update?
<mrb88> NigelS_ Yes, didn't help.
<NigelS_> amin1: not everything no
<amin1> gemes?
<NigelS_> amin1: but there are good analogs available
<amin1> games*
<speeddemon8803> !wine | amin1
<ubotu> amin1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<NigelS_> amin1: some games using wine
<amin1> analogs..im not fimiliar
<joequincy> hmm. The screen has gone completely blank on the machine, and won't turn back on. It was working a second ago.
<NigelS_> amin1: there are better or as good as equivalents
<mrb88> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<amin1> ooh
<speeddemon8803> ooooh
<xinx> Tanubis
<speeddemon8803> thanks mrb88 :)
<Tanubis> xinx yes?
<speeddemon8803> i didnt know we had an appdb :)
<xinx> how do I know how many files I recovered with the program
<xinx> I ran it
<xinx> now?
<amin1> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Tanubis> xinx which program did you run?
<xinx> rescubuntu
<xinx> 7.04
<badkitty> Quick question.. I am just learning how to use pgp. I had created a first key but made a new one and deleted the old one. Now however when I try to attach signature, it is attempting to load the old key, how do I fix this?
<trance_techau> does anyone else run amarok on ubuntu with windows samba shares as there storage?
<badkitty> GPG
<joequincy> clarification: it was working, then I chose "Start or Install Ubuntu" and it started a progress bar animation (along with the general sounds that accompany a working computer) then after about two minutes, the screen turned off and activity sounds died. It will not resume.
<trance_techau> i'm running gigabyte network and amarok is heaps slow. it was fine until the last update (a while ago now)
<patogen> How high can the load be until the system becomes unstable? It's between 10 and 13 now...
<trance_techau> amorok often hangs now
<speeddemon8803> patogen, it depends on the processor
<sn00zer> trance_techau, i have similar issues, it hogs the cpu on track changes, i think its related to the cover manager but i don't know how to fix it
<NigelS_> patogen: the system won't necessarily become unstable though it may not respond to requests very quickly...only problem with stability is if it overheats :P
<amin1> i want to play the game halo that i hav already install before i install ubuntu but it says.....cannot find 'Z:\home\aminpro\config.txt'
<xinx> Tanubis it should be inside a folder or something?
<badkitty> trance_techau: You big into trance? MSG if yo are
<trance_techau> <sn00zer> yeah that might be true...hmm i'll look into it tonight
<sn00zer> trance_techau, it is alittle better since i disabled last.fm, magnatune, moodbar, and stopped my scripts
<gopodge> jgeeky : Did you get an answer on your tinyproxy issue?
<patogen> speeddemon8803: Core 2 duo
<amin1> i want to play the game halo that i hav already install before i install ubuntu but it says.....cannot find 'Z:\home\aminpro\config.txt'  ..... should i reinstall the game ???
<sxealex> is bash.bashrc the file for global aliases?
<patogen> so if it's not to hot it probably won't do anything if it's like this for a couple of hours more?
<NigelS_> amin1: follow the guide on winehq
<fx|RabBit> morning all! i have the problem that i cant resize windows anymore as soon as i use compiz, what could be the reason for that?
<amin1> i will try
<trance_techau> ok i'll try tonight. it used to be ok. haven't added that many more tunes. but when upgraded about 2 mths ago it started happening
<Agent_bob> amin1 z: ???
<NigelS_> amin1: you will prob need to install in linux again in order to create registry keys etc
<danielski_pl> how do i transfer movies to ipod, gtkpod wont detect ipod
<Agent_bob> amin1 did you make id dir named Z: ?
<jodas> Hey max you there?
<NigelS_> Agent_bob: that's just the wine drive mapping i assumed
<jodas> Does anyone know what x86 means when it comes to hardware?
<Agent_bob> NigelS_ could be i guess.   i thought wine defaulted to a c: mapping
<neville> x86 CPU architecture?
<NigelS_> the, pentium, athlon series of processors jodas - based on x86 architecture developed by intel
<ThreeFingerPete> jodas: it means a pc of 286/386/486 or some sort of pentium
<fx|RabBit> jodas: means not 64 bit but 32
<bullgard4> /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/Documentation/filesystems/ext2.txt speaks about an 'Extended_Filesystem' and an 'Second Extended Filesystem'. What is the difference between these two terms?
<bardesanes> I reenabled the onboard sound in the BIOS and now the the startup sound plays through the onboard soundcard, most everything else plays through the USB drive except for JACK which plays through the onboard sound. Anyone have an idea of what could cause this?
<jodas> So it will only work with X86 type computers correct?
<jodas> if you are downloading a program that says that correct?
<ThreeFingerPete> jodas: correct
<fx|RabBit> i have the problem that i cant resize windows anymore as soon as i use compiz, what could be the reason for that?
<NigelS_> Agent_bob: for the c: drive yes, but he almost certainly tried to run halo from somewhere else
<NigelS_> fx|RabBit: I haven't seen that problem since the really early stages of compiz
<fx|RabBit> jodas: precisely that means it does not work on 64 bit architectures
<credible> fx|RabBit: please join #compiz-fusion
<NigelS_> jodas: PPC, Alpha, these are examples of non-x86
<amin1> i hav go to the website http://appdb.winehq.org/......but where do i search the data base so i can my game thats in the database?
<fx|RabBit> NigelS_:  hm me neither
<amin1> so i can get the compability..
<NigelS_> fx|RabBit: can you resize by holding alt down?
<fx|RabBit> credible: aw yeah thx for the hint
<jodas> So I guess that I cannot download Microsoft Visual C++ for 32 bit then?
<bluefoxx> err, i have a logitech quickcam chat usb and installed camorama, it works and can see from the camera but its all night visionish, EG colors are off, i have decent lighting but it can't see well...how can i fix this?i dont want my reds looking blue and blues looking red and everything else greenish
<fx|RabBit> NigelS_: nope
<NigelS_> jodas: why would you expect MS VS++ to run in linux?
<ThreeFingerPete> jodas: there are linux/ubuntu C++ compilers.
<jodas> Well you were the only chatroom that I knew of that had people with some knowledge on computers.
<jodas> I have Vista.
<jodas> I have had ubuntu before.
<jodas> That is why I came here and asked.
<ThreeFingerPete> jodas: it works a little differently and microsoft stuff wont compile right for ubuntu
<jodas> I know that.
<ThreeFingerPete> jodas: you are asking in the right place!
<NigelS_> jodas: but your question was about linux not about a general issue...I mean you get why Wine is needed yes? it implements windows libraries in linux
<mrb88> NigelS_ - Thanks for your help. Probably going to have to reinstall ubuntu
<astro76> jodas: try ##windows
<jodas> Ok.
<NigelS_> mrb88: if you google it looks like several ppl have this problem, try setting an alias for eth0 in the aliases file, it can't hurt
<biabia> theres a database of wine supported programs
<ThreeFingerPete> jodas: I dont know much about wine. why do you want to program for windows under it, rather than in your vista boot?
<biabia> not every program is supported
<danielski_pl> how do i transfer movies to ipod, gtkpod wont detect ipod
<Hammer89> Hello.... I've been having major problems getting ubuntu to log in (the desktop wouldn't ever show up... and when it did it was almost too unstable to use)... I've finally gotten to the point where it's "usable" (but compiz still isn't working... pop-up menus are occasionally scrambled... windows move sluggishly and leave artifacts, etc)... anyone know what could be wrong?
<mrb88> kk night
<joequincy> Visual Studio will work in Vista on either a 64bit or 32bit. Microsoft actually managed to think of that in advance. The DL installer detects your architecture and installs the correct components for your system
<jodas> I do not have a double boot.
<ThreeFingerPete> jodas: i sent you a private message. can you see it?
<jodas> I have only vista. I just came here because one of my friends comes here because he has ubuntu and I used but he knows more about software then I do.
<NigelS_> so what is the question that you wanted to ask?
<danielski_pl> what is the command line to edit reps?
<joequincy> josas: see my response
<NigelS_> danielski_pl: they're listed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jodas> No.
<jodas> Where is it?
<danielski_pl> nigels : thanx
<goobsoft> Does anyone know why an empty .xsession file in my home directory will keep me from being able to login?
<Kalir> ./n/n_v14: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<GunbladeIV> danielski_pl, you need to sudo
<joequincy> jodas: right above where you said you don't have a double boot
<ThreeFingerPete> jodas: you might have a flashing menu at the top or bottom, depending on what client you are using for the chat
<Filled-Void> COuld anyone tell me what this command is meant to do ? git clone git://source.winehq.org/git/wine.git wine
<jodas> No I do not see it.
<NigelS_> Filled-Void: it grabs the code repository for the inw project in git format
<NigelS_> Filled-Void: wine project even
<Filled-Void> NigelS_, thank you
<Ububegin> Anyone has installed Tomcat in Ubuntu...
<jodas> XCHAT.
<ThreeFingerPete> jodas: ok. so you do not have only vista? and want to use visual C++ natively in vista, or with wine for some reason?
<warriorforgod> I am trying to recompile my kernel and get the following error.  Any Suggestions? http://rafb.net/p/N5EcpE76.html
<ThreeFingerPete> jodas: xchat should have my name in the bar on the left.. click that
<Hammer89> **tries once more... this is pretty urgent** Hello.... I've been having major problems getting ubuntu to log in (the desktop wouldn't ever show up... and when it did it was almost too unstable to use)... I've finally gotten to the point where it's "usable" (but compiz still isn't working... pop-up menus are occasionally scrambled... windows move sluggishly and leave artifacts, etc)... anyone know what could be wrong?
<friedtofu> i guess you should check your video driver? :/
<joequincy> Okay, so this installation isn't happening... it keeps failing with some error about "network bus" (I can't get all of it, it disappears after about half a second)
<danielski_pl> how do i transfer movies to ipod, gtkpod wont detect ipod
<NigelS_> warriorforgod: you need the ncurses dev library to build the interface
<warriorforgod> NigelS_: libncurses-dev?
<NigelS_> warriorforgod: should be the one
<mynullvoid> can I change the firefox menu font size? I can only get the setting for the page content font size but not the menu font size
<ThreeFingerPete> Hammer89: dont use compiz til you are stable with gnome or xcfe
<jodas> It didn't pop up for some reason.
<NigelS_> Hammer89: what make card do you have?
<jodas> Bugger
<ljsmithx> When I try to send and E-Mail I get "relay not permitted" how do I fix this. I'm using Thunderbird and my ISP it AAPT Internet
<Hammer89> um... somehow my graphics drivers got disabled O_o
<ThreeFingerPete> Hammer89: then that fixes it?
<Hammer89> dunno
<Hammer89> we'll see
<fx|RabBit> ljsmithx: that error message meanst that you mailserver does not accept that mail as you havent autenticated as a valid user
<NigelS_> mynullvoid: you can..but not from within firefox - you need to play with the system fonts to get the right look (this has bugged me in the past too) - consider using epiphany which is more gnome friendly
<Hammer89> brb
<ljsmithx> Hmm ok thanks i'll see what i can do
<familyfriendly> !equivelant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about equivelant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fx|RabBit> ljsmithx: in other words try enabling  password authentication in that mail account
<ljsmithx> ok
<ThreeFingerPete> familyfriendly: try !equivalent
<fx|RabBit> XD
<aswd> how do i fix this ? --> No package 'gnome-vfs-2.0' found
<familyfriendly> thanks lol
<ThreeFingerPete> familyfriendly: i always mispell it too..
<familyfriendly> I just got back from tafe so Im buggered
<joequincy> I need serious installation help. It won't start the installation at all. Keeps failing with a "Network Manager: some_stuff_I_can't_catch_cuz_there's_no_time" error... followed by ejecting the disc.
<NigelS_> aswd: in what context did you get that error?
<fx|RabBit> aswd: sudo apt-get install gnome-vfs-2.0
<familyfriendly> !equivalent
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<familyfriendly> woo
<aswd> fx|RabBit, no package like that
<ThreeFingerPete> familyfriendly:  nice! i am checking that too
<aswd> NigelS_, configuring banshee
<rich1> hi.  does anyone have ideas about how to get applets working in firefox?
<g35c> hello, i just installed ubuntu command line version via the alternate cd
<aswd> rich1, java applets?
<rich1> aswd: yes.  applets will not load in firefox.
<g35c> i have a dynex wireless pcmcia card and i did a lspci and i saw Broadcom BCM4318 AirForce One 54g
<g35c> also i did a iwconfig and i see it there properly
<g35c> problem is the light dont light up and i cant get it to communicate
<g35c> any ideas? thanks.
<NigelS_> aswd: it should install - with problems - what repos are you using and have you run apt-get update
<blag> anybody know why this happened?  http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=randomnumbertermbugzl9.png
<rich1> aswd: freechess.org's jin, skyviewcafe.com, the official us clock; none work.
<aswd> rich1, open any website with java applets. and select install missing plugins
<Filled-Void> Isit possible for a person to take a screeshot of the login screen. No Im not using a VM
<familyfriendly> do I have to buy wine
<Boglizk> familyfriendly: no
<aswd> familyfriendly, to drink yes, to install no
<familyfriendly> where can I get it
<familyfriendly> lol
<mynullvoid> thanks for the help
<Boglizk> familyfriendly: sudo apt-get install wine
<soldats> Filled-Void: like the gdm login screen
<rich1> aswd: i have installed and reinstalled ad nauseam.  but no go.  there are all sorts of posts about this on the ubuntu forums.
<Filled-Void> soldats, Correct
<soldats> Filled-Void: yes there is
<rich1> aswd: are you using firefox?
<Filled-Void> soldats, How can I do that
<aswd> rich1, yes
<blag> i did cat /dev/random to show a friend the randomness of /dev/random, and my terminal got screwed up.  see here: http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=randomnumbertermbugzl9.png
<emory> Alas the wireless docs are not helping me and I still have no internet on this system, again for those who don't remember: replaced the motherboard today and wired internet is no longer working. Only thing I've found is asking for new address returns: NO DHCPOFFERS recieved.  But the only thing google turns up is "you don't have a dhcp server" which I do so... any other suggestions?  I would really appreciate
<rich1> aswd: try skyviewcafe.com.  it's an astronomy site.
<ThreeFingerPete> familyfriendly: use console or synaptic to get wine
<bijumon> hi all
<g35c> any ideas on how to get a pcmcia wifi card to work if its showing up in iwconfig but not lighitng up or communicating?
<ThreeFingerPete> familyfriendly: sudo aptitude install wine
<g35c> i tried setting the essid, no og
<bijumon> ubuntu 7.10 log outs frequently
<g35c> im running 7.10 gutsy command-line install
<aswd> rich1, i have it working
<fx|RabBit> aswd agree...
<rich1> aswd: dang.  mine will not load.  what ff are you using?
<familyfriendly> I get this error when running synaptic
<familyfriendly> doesnt matter cant paste it
<bijumon> i am using ubuntu 7.10
<fx|RabBit> aswd: you get quite a list if you use apt-cache search gnome-vfs but no 2.0 version...
<bijumon> ubuntu 7.10 log outs frequently
<soldats> Filled-Void: first you need to download an app called "scrot" its a cli screenshot app. then you need to do a command like "scrot 'imagename.png' -d 5". but the tricky part is you need to get to the login prompt then do ctrl+alt+F2 to get a terminal then login in there first then run the command. right after you run it quickly press ctrl+alt+f7 and after a few seconds it should have done it
<aswd> rich1, 2.0.0.12
<Filled-Void> soldats, Thanks :D Ill try that now
<soldats> Filled-Void: the -d 5 part means theres a 5 second delay so you can change the 5 to a 9 if youneed more time
<rich1> aswd: ding dang.  do you have any ideas?  i'm at a loss.
<bijumon> ubuntu 7.10 desktop log outs frequently
<aswd> rich1, install missing plugins gives no options ?
<Filled-Void> soldats, :) Will set it accordingly . My system needs more time I think
<kahrytan> bijumon-> Ubuntu isn't Windows Vista
<rich1> aswd: i have everything installed.  all applets load under opera, epiphany, konqueror but not ff.
<griffi1> hi
<sxealex> what in the heck is wrong with my bash  o.O    -bash: ./bot.sh: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<bijumon> ubuntu 7.10 log outs frequently
<rich1> aswd: all my java is good.  it's got to be something in the ff config.
<griffi1> how do i use apt-key ?
<Filled-Void> bijumon, You might get a better response if you explained when it usually just logs out , or if you get an error message etc.
<tritium> sxealex: nothing.  You have a bad character at the end of your first line (^M)
<aswd> rich1, 1 sec
<griffi1> how can I find the signature for a repository
<sxealex> its not in the file
<bijumon> hi Filled-Void
<rich1> aswd: ok.  thanks.
<sxealex> check in vim
<Filled-Void> hi bijumon
<sxealex> checked*
<kahrytan> bijumon-> Ubuntu isn't Windows Vista
<aswd> rich1, you tried this ? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7
<Ububegin> when i try to start Tomcat in ubuntu
<Ububegin> ./startup.sh
<bijumon> when I am working normaly suddenly it logs out without any error message and comes login window
<Ububegin> The JAVA_HOME environment variable is not defined
<Ububegin> This environment variable is needed to run this program ...........Anyone knoes
<aswd> Ububegin, define JAVA_HOME
<Survivorman> Has anyone else had a problem with Ubuntu logging out after switching mplayer plugin in Firefox to fullscreen?
<rich1> aswd: ugghh.  how do i copy that?  or make the screen stop moving?
<Ububegin> aswd: where should i define it
<aswd> rich1, PM
<Filled-Void> bijumon, Im sorry Im not quite good at Ubuntu. However are you being set bacl to a command line interface. Cause if so Id check if I had the right drivers installed for the display card.
<aswd> Ububegin, for temporary use try --> export JAVA_HOME=path to java, where path to java is the path
<bijumon> hi <kahrytan>
<[chr0n0s]> rich1, check PM
<bijumon> Filled-Void, what is bacl
<soldats> bacl=back
<Filled-Void> bijumon, back*
<Filled-Void> and set = sent*
<Ububegin> aswd: hmm, sorry man..where is the path to java... I thought it was this... "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java" guess i was wrong... tks
<rich1> [chr0n0s]: what happened to aswd?  i've already tried that.  i've loaded the plugin every which way.  it works in opera, epiphany, and konqueror but not firefox.
<rich1> [chr0n0s]: and what is PM?
<[chr0n0s]> rich1, i am out of solutions then
<[chr0n0s]> rich1, PM = private message
<Hammer89> okay... things are running smoothly now... but one major issue: my windows dont have borders...
<Jangari> bijumon: what sort of things are you doing when it logs out unexpectedly?
<rich1> [chr0n0s]: sorry.  i'm a noob.  how do i check that?
<Hammer89> it looks like emerald themes were screwing me up for some reason
<Hammer89> anyone got any input?
<[chr0n0s]> rich1, there must be some popup/tab in your client
<bijumon> jangari, normal browsing, editing text files through ssh connection etc
<Jangari> Hammer89: you're referring tothe title bar of each window, right?
<Filled-Void> Hammer89, I had a problem like that and recall running a command which had the option --replace in it . Unfortunately I dont recall the command :(
<rich1> [chr0n0s]: i'm trying to learn the cool stuff.  i'm on irc on a terminal.  i just figured it out.
<Hammer89> Jangari: yeah... all I have is the content of the window.... no title bars... sides... etc
<Jangari> 'wondows decoration' then
<Jangari> s/wondows/windows/
<Hammer89> ?
<rich1> [chr0n0s]: thanks for the help, anyway.  i'll keep trying in the morning.
<Jangari> you run compiz fusion, right?
<Hammer89> right
<Jangari> it's one of the things in advanced desktop settings
<Hammer89> woah... duh
<Hammer89> thanks man
<Jangari> for some reason (happened to me too) changing some things removed the windows decoration altogether
<Jangari> anyway, play around with it
<bijumon> ubuntu 7.10 log outs frequently
<kahrytan> bijumon->  did you push ctrl-alt-backspace?
<joequincy> will anyone help me troubleshoot an installation? I'm trying to get the complete error right now...
<Hammer89> Jangari: I got it working... and yeah... I've had to do some major messing with my computer... couldn't even log in before :P
<bijumon> kahrytan: no
<Jangari> bijumon: is it really logging out? not just prompting for your pasword?
<bijumon> jangari: its logging out
<kahrytan> bijumon->  are you running ubuntu in virtual applicate under windows vista?\
<slate> is it possible to replace the default right click menu on the desktop with the applications menu?
<Hammer89> anyone have any idea why emerald themes would make it so my desktop environment never loads?
<bijumon> kahrytan : no, native installation
<Jangari> anything's possible, slate
<Jangari> or you could just use KDE instead
<slate> is it documented somewhere?
<kahrytan> bijumon->  are you using screenscaver?
<kahrytan> *saver
<chubs__> or xfce
<macogw> slate: if you install fluxbox or enlightenment and use it as your window manager instead of the default (metacity), those two use right click applications menus.  you could also just use fluxbox or enlightenment instead of gnome (i'm using fluxbox)
<chubs__> or xfce
<bijumon> kahrytan: nothing, its fresh instalation, i have not used any screensaver
<macogw> chubs__: xfce does that?
<kahrytan> fresh installs dont auto logout. you did something to change it
<chubs__> macogw: yes
<familyfriendly> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ngsil3&s=3 I get this error with synaptic
<chubs__> macogw: at least it did by default on my slackware box
<macogw> chubs__: hm ok neat
<macogw> chubs__: i havent really used it much. i just remember hating the menu configuration thing for it
<kahrytan> bijumon-> fresh installs dont auto logout. you did something to change it
<chubs__> macogw: i don't/haven't used it too much, but it's nice for low end machines
<joequincy> I'm about ready to just reinstall freaking windows. This is the worst installation experience I've ever had
<Jangari> familyfriendly: have you tried running 'dpkg --configure -a'?
<karlNY> joequincy: what happened?
<kahrytan> bijumon->  did you install nvidia driver?
<bijumon> kahrytan: no
<rich1> are chr0n0s or aswd still here?
<karlNY> joequincy: an hour ago I saw you ask 'ok I'm ready how do I start' next thing I know something is tough for the install?
<kahrytan> bijumon-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/121486
<joequincy> karlNY: nothing. It shows a progress bar for a while, then ejects the disc. Nothing installs.
<kahrytan> bug 121486
<karlNY> joequincy: what hardware? PC? Dell or Generic?  Laptop? What install CD you using?
<bijumon> kahrytan: what is this url
<kahrytan> bijumon-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/121486
<macogw> joequincy: you just keep saying "will anyone help me troubleshoot..." without telling us what's wrong
<wng-> Hi, I just installed 7.10 Desktop, and it didn't autodetect the speaker/headphone output on my laptop, how can i fix this?
<joequincy> karlNY: Dell Inspiron 1100 (about 3 years old). I'm using a disc from the DL .iso (UofU server)
<kahrytan> bijumon->  go there and see if you reproduce the problem wit those steps
<bijumon> kahrytan: thank you, i will che
<joequincy> karlNY: just got the .iso about two hours ago, so I know it's current
<joequincy> macogw: I was saying more before, but nobody was responding, so I kinda gave up
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to install mythtv w/o mythbuntu crap?
<Jangari> is it the x86 version, joequincy?
<joequincy> Jangari: yes
<karlNY> joequincy: laptop ok awesome I use a latitude d620 and got it to work off install CDs
<CroX> I am told, by an error message, that I must install libdvdcss v1.2 but when trying to install either of the two, 'libdvdcss' or 'libdvdcss2' aptitude can't find a canditate version..
<macogw> kahrytan: umm do you already have whatever distro you would then be using installed?
<CroX> How can I fix this?
<macogw> !medibuntu > crox
<macogw> CroX: check your PM
<macogw> joequincy: whats wrong?
<karlNY> joequincy: what exactly happens? boots into CD, you hit enter, then a progress bar, then reboot? please write as much details as you can
<kahrytan> macogw->  yeah. Mythbuntu is a distro and I dont want xfce crap in the system ( the package installs it)
<CroX> macogw: Thanks! I'll check it out. :)
<Jangari> kahrytan: just get the mythbuntu repository, it'll then let you download whatever you want
<kahrytan> Jangari->  no thanks
<macogw> kahrytan: can't you just apt-get install mythtv?
<Jangari> why not?
<badkitty> kahrytan: Hey foooo
<NeonLightning> what would be the command to mount a ntfs hd as readable as an nfs share? i have at present in the fstab /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/lappy ntfs uid=999 gid=999 0 0
<macogw> kahrytan: i just did a simulated install, and i dont see any xfce stuff listed
<NeonLightning> and that lets ubuntu read it but get permission denied when i try and mount that nfs
<kahrytan> macogw->  configure it
<macogw> kahrytan: i didnt actually install it.  i just did simulated to see the full dependency list.  this laptop would die if i tried to run mythtv
<bijumon> kahrytan: what this url tells, I could not undestand
<joequincy> karlNY: okay, so here's what happens... I boot from CD, and it loads the options screen. I choose the default first option (Start or Install Ubuntu), and it goes to a progress bar. After about two minutes of that, the screen flicks on and off several times, before ending up off, but with the machine running. If I do nothing, it sits there forever. If I tap the power button, the screen flicks...
<jigs> cant install breyl have error like this >> c compller cannot excutables? what to do?
<joequincy> ...on long enough for me to see there's an error message (I'll try to get it in a sec) before ejecting the disc and blanking the screen. At this point nothing happens and I have to hold the power button to turn it off.
<kahrytan> macogw->  mythbuntu control center installs xfce
<macogw> kahrytan: why do you need mythbuntu control center?
<jigs> hi guys...  anyone? pm me please... cant install beryl have error like this >> c compller cannot excutables? what to do?
<macogw> jigs: 1) beryl is old, use compiz fusion 2) why are you compiling it?
<macogw> jigs: 3) do you have build-essential installed?
<mrnotproper> hi, i've a little problem with cpu scaling .. someone is available to help me ?
<Filled-Void> Anyone here who uses cod4 on wine?
<Filled-Void> Or has patched Wine-git with a patch?
<kahrytan> macogw->  cuz i cant config mythtv on my own
<jigs> macogw tnx for replying.. well i dont even an idea that beryl is old. so am going to use compiz instead
<macogw> kahrytan: i thought that was what mythcontrols was for?  well if you get the deb for mythbuntu-control-center and download just that deb, you can always dpkg -i --force-depends to install it
<kirkor> #evolution
<macogw> kahrytan: it turns the errors about missing dependencie into warnings
<karlNY> joequincy: I wonder if you can try dumbing-down to a lesser video-resolution
<macogw> kirkor: /join
<macogw> kahrytan: or --ignore-depends=xfce
<macogw> kahrytan: there are a TON of things you can get around if you read the dpkg manpage
<kahrytan> macogw-> The control center does the installs.
<jigs> <macogw> sir where i can find compiz? do i have to install it like beryl? is there available program ready to install?
<kahrytan> macogw-> No commands to enter. it's like synaptic
<neopsyche> hi my server on ubuntu is not playing streams flv on joomla .. can anyone help?
<neopsyche> permissions maby?
<hotmonkeyluv> is there a way to re-do the grub boot loader without installing ubuntu again? (I installed ubuntu, then installed suse in a different partition, but the suse bootloader is now the default one, but I like the one that came with ubuntu better)
<macogw> kahrytan: well theyre all in the repos.  but if you want, do the 2nd thing i said and set it to --ignore-depends=<package-you-dont-want>
<joequincy> karlNY: there's no option that I can find. Also, the error won't show up now... it just tells me to remove the disc, close the tray, and hit "enter". I do so and it turns off, not installed.
<jigs> o boy am so noob with this ubuntu system
<macogw> jigs: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<macogw> jigs: the latest includes compiz fusion
<jigs> sir latest sir
<macogw> jigs: i'm a woman
<jigs> aw
<jigs> sorry
<macogw> jigs: if you just install compizconfig-settings-manager you'll get access to lots of configuration options for compiz fusion, but compiz itself is already installed on your system
<Hammer89> anyone know why emerald would cause Ubuntu to crash? (e.g., I enable emerald... log out... and I can't login again till I've uninstalled it)
<karlNY> joequincy:  there are options like F2, F3, F4, etc - they show you how to dumb-down the resolution
<macogw> jigs: it's in system -> preferences -> appearance, in the desktop effects tab, i believe
<kirkor> hi, how to get my password from evolution file?
<kahrytan> macogw->  and ill repeat it.  THE SOFTWARE DOES THE INSTALL. It is part of the configuration phase.
<badkitty> macogw: Do you know off-hand how to install some of the non-supported plugins for compiz-fusion?
<karlNY> joequincy: can you try again - boot into CD menu, hit F1 - F6 to read the help info?
<zorn> I'm having printing problems. my printer worked fine for months now it works intermittently. right now its not printing a pdf I want to print but it does print the test page from the printer configuration. So is my problem with cups?
<macogw> kahrytan: you can install the control center with --ignore-depends=xfce and the control center will install.  then you can go ahead and use it to install the rest of the stuff
<Hammer89> badkitty: you prolly have to find the source and compile it yourself
<pocketdrummer> So, for some reason, I can't see some videos in firefox. Does anyone else see this video? http://www.tomshardware.com/2008/02/12/video_open_source_scavenged_hardware_powers_life_sized_747_simulator/
<joequincy> karlNY: where's that disk formatting utility that someone mentioned earlier?
<joequincy> oh, and I should have been more clear... there's only a "VGA" option... nothing else
<macogw> badkitty: no, sorry
<karlNY> joequincy: there HAS to be an option to lower resolution - can be done in the CD-installer's "boot command line" too
<Filled-Void> Anyone know what I can do if I cant move my Windows :x . AT first I lost my title bars and then did a ctrl + alt + backspace and got it back but now I cant mvoe my windows although I can max or min it
<Jangari> installing compizconfig-settings-manager will give you "advances desktop effects settings" in your system > preferences, jigs, which give you much more control over compiz, just be prepared for plenty of bugs
<macogw> joequincy: VGA is probably what you want
<credible> badkitty: /msg fusiobot gutsy
<joequincy> macogw: that's the default
<Jangari> Filled-Void: tried alt+click-and-drag?
<karlNY> joequincy: gparted? it will overwrite stuff so don't use it if you are afraid to lose all data.
<Filled-Void> Jangari, Doesnt work :(
<macogw> kahrytan: maybe i dont understand what you mean.  do you install mythbuntu control center then use it and click around to pick what you want?  or does it happen during the dpkg configuration stuff?  or do they all come in as dependencies?
<joequincy> karlNY: It was already erased and rewritten several times by the guy who gave it to me. I don't really care.
<karlNY> Filled-Void: try ALT+SPACEBAR
<emory> Hi I'm having problems connecting to the internet even from the live CD can anyone help?
<Filled-Void> karlNY, I can select Move from the menu but I cant actually move it :X
<pocketdrummer> I have a problem with videos popping up for a split second, then disappearing in firefox. Does anyone else have this issue? Here an example: http://www.tomshardware.com/2008/02/12/video_open_source_scavenged_hardware_powers_life_sized_747_simulator/
<macogw> kahrytan: brb i gotta get my laundry out
<karlNY> joequincy: hey man this is a last-ditch-fallback idea -- there's probably a local ubuntu community group in your area - I'm sure if you showed up with the inspiron, they'd have you rocking out in no time.
<kirkor> bye
<Filled-Void> Im using Emerald also . Not sure if thats what is causing this
<jigs> yay its working now effect is working but.. something wrong with the windows, no bar..
<Jangari> bugger, some wavs missed my mp3ing
<joequincy> karlNY: hmm. Don't know anybody here yet... where would Iook online?
<joequincy> look*
<joequincy> for a goup*
<Jangari> jigs, i said beware of bugs
<gonzoism> where can i get a sources.list for gutsy i386 ?
<badkitty> credible: Maybe I'll wait till they are stable hehe
<Jangari> restarting lots of times and trying many different things will eventually work
<gonzoism> i'm having that missing indexes problem, been having it for about a month or so
<joequincy> karlNY: can Ubuntu use the NTFS file system?
<cal_> Can anyone tell me (I am very new) how too specify a directory  and file in the Konsole? I have a driver for my soundsystem on my desktop in a file folder named "new Folder"
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, it located at /etc/apt/ folder
<Jangari> cal_:
<Jangari> oops
<badkitty> joequincy: yes it can access it, do you mean can it install and run off of it?
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV yeah, i mean that i need a known good one
<joequincy> badkitty: yes
<Qwel> I am still Searching for a Cisco GUI that runs on ubuntu.... anyone know of any openSource Cisco GUI's?
<badkitty> joequincy: to my knowledge no.. what for?
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, a gud one? mean a configured one?
<Jangari> cal_: "cd" will "change directory", so you want "cd ~/Desktop/new\ folder"
<cal_> I use / to specify dierctories and subs.. humm let me try.
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV yeah,  a default one would be best
<cal_> just like old MS dos?
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, it actually depends on your location to get the best server for upgrade
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV is yours pretty generic ?
<Jangari> mm, like unix,
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV  i'm in US
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, first of all.. you need to open up System>administrator>software sources
<cal_> thanks  I will try now
<joequincy> badkitty: well, the disc I DL'd tonight isn't working. Period. I'm thinking of using the XP install disc to reformat the drive and then try installing Ubuntu again
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV   done that
<jigs> another question... am planning to use this ubuntu to my shop and am just wondering.. how do people can use web cam in my shop using this system?
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, then go to server selection and choose others
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV   i've been using linux for ten years and ubuntu for at least one.
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV i think i need a new sources.list file.
<Jangari> alternatively, cal_, not sure if this works with konsole, but you might be able to drag and drop the folder into the konsole window, and it will print out the directory path
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, oh i see
<badkitty> joequincy: Hmm.. do you want windows installed at all ie dualboot?
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, :)
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV   :)   :)    so is your sources.list generic ?  and US ?
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, mine using hong kong mirror
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV ah.
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, that's my fastest mirror
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV know where i can get a template ?
<joequincy> badkitty: nope. Just Ubuntu. It's basically going to be a web portal/printer station (maybe OOo) so I don't want the extra crap from Windows
<badkitty> joequincy: Plus, what disc did  you download and how is it not working... your should get a good copy of an install disc that works
<neopsyche> can anyone help me with problem on ubuntu server?
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, which mirror would you like to use?
<karlNY> badkitty: joequincy can't get his inspiron to load the install CD properly - as soon as he hits enter to install/load the CD, it flashes his monitor .... on/off/on/off and all he can do then is power down and reboot.
<macogw> neopsyche: whats up?
<neopsyche> I cant seem to stream data to webpage on my LAMP
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, i'll create one for you
<Jangari> and when you download the iso, joequincy, do an md5 comparison
<karlNY> badkitty: I agree about joequincy needs a known-good CD
<NeonLightning> i have a ntfs partition setup with uid 999 and gid 999 and i'm trying to use nfs on this partition but every time i try and mount the nfs share i get a error saying permission denied from the server
<macogw> neopsyche: ok outside my range, sorry
<badkitty> joequincy: Ok well you COULD use windows to format the partitions.. but really you just need to get a working disc
<neopsyche> macogw: cant stream flv.. not sure if it is a programming error or permissions
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV   thanks a lot.
<emory> Hi I'm having problems connecting to the internet even from the live CD can anyone help?
<macogw> neopsyche: is it 755?
<neopsyche> hmm ok
<badkitty> neopsyche: Whats up man
<macogw> neopsyche: 755 is usually what you use on the web to be sure it'll work as far as permissions go
<neopsyche> badkitty: im using joomla and embedding flv on my LAMP for localhost streaming but it wont stream?
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, i need a mirror..
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV k
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV archive.canonical.com ?
<badkitty> neopsyche: I think there is actually a really good media plugin you can use for joomla that should resolve that.. makes adding all media really easy
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, okeh then
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, 10 second
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, 5 min
<GunbladeIV> keke
<neopsyche> badkitty: im using allvideos plugin
<badkitty> neopsyche: Ok, is it just not loading at all?
<badkitty> neopsyche: That is the best plugin Im aware of for that
<joequincy> all: I got the .iso off the University of Utah server (straight from the Ubuntu.com main page form). I used ImageBurner for OSX to verify the checksum and burn it. It should be fine. The verification utility on the disc doesn't show any errors either.
<badkitty> joequincy: so what happens, why do  you say it doesn't work?
<Jangari> i'd blame the cd drive
<Jangari> then i'd blame the communists
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> good afternoon everyone
<badkitty> neopsyche: Also does the media plugin play other types of media?
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, so how am i going to send to you the source.list?
<kaushal> I have a situation with one of my customer is facing a kernel panic when he boots the system.how can he send those information to me.
<kaushal> I mean about 10 - 15 lines above the kernel panic line message
<kaushal> One way is to manually write those information on a piece of paper and then write it in email and send it to through email.I believe there should be some method to capture kernel panic message
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV  got apache running ?
<badkitty> GunbladeIV: Why dont you paste it on pastebin
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, yeah..
<GunbladeIV> badkitty, yup..
<neopsyche> badkitty: no .. they all dont want to play.. it just says 'waiting for localhost' in the browser
<GunbladeIV> badkitty, gud idea
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV url would be cool.  wget :)
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, my apache cant be accessible from my office.. got firewall..
<badkitty> neopsyche: You mind if I take a look or is it only configured for localhost
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, i'll paste it in the pastebin then
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV pastebin is cool.  or email.
<zorn> Is there an article that explains how printing works in ubuntu?
<joequincy> badkitty: I boot from CD, and it loads the options screen. I choose the default first option (Start or Install Ubuntu), and it goes to a progress bar. After about two minutes of that, the screen flicks on and off several times, before ending up off, but with the machine running. If I do nothing, it sits there forever. If I tap the power button, the screen flicks on long enough for me to see...
<joequincy> Note: it shows a "Loading Linux kernel" progress bar, which finishes. Then it shows the Ubuntu logo with an orange progress bar, which bounces back and forth for a while... then begins to "progress" from the left to right. When that bar fills, the screen turns off. There isn't any flickering... rather it turns off, then color fades (my bad, I mistook that LCD characteristic for flickering...
<joequincy> ...there's an error message (I'll try to get it in a sec) before ejecting the disc and blanking the screen. At this point nothing happens and I have to hold the power button to turn it off.
<joequincy> ...the first time).
<neopsyche> badkitty: unfortuantely it is only on localhost atm
<badkitty> joequincy: hmm maybe try the alternate install cd
<neopsyche> badkitty: wondering how it can work?
<joequincy> badkitty: ok, what are you referring to?
<sn00zer> how do you comment out paragraphs at a time? # is for one-liners, i forgot the multi-line one....
<badkitty> neopsyche: I've used that plugin before but It has been a while so I would have to get in there to see and remember what to do to get it to work
<sxealex> how do i remotely wake a display via ssh
<sxealex> ?
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV :)
<badkitty> joequincy: There is an alternate install cd you can download that is text based.. you can try that cd.. alot of people seem to be having problems with the regular cd lately
<joequincy> sn00zer: you talking to me? I use Chatzilla, and it's just a button press.
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV thanks
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, i just send you via emel
<jigs> hello am back... how to execute  windows exe file?
<joequincy> badkitty: Will do. Is that at the main page?
<sxealex> anyboody?
<badkitty> joequincy: it should be
<fesha> I am having network issues can someone help me?
<sn00zer> joequincy, talking to anyone that knows
<badkitty> joequincy: just keep an eye and make sure it says alternate install
<joequincy> badkitty: I see the checkbox now. Thanks!
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV   thank you
<GunbladeIV> working?
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, i think you should update your kernel.
<Leechzilla> I'm running an IRCD. How do I set it in inetd.conf which IP/port it should listen on?
<GunbladeIV> the latest update include patch for vmsplice rootkit exploit
<mm2000> hello, i am using ubuntu 6.06 and have some problems with freenx. I am getting this; http://pastebin.ca/901240 Anyone knows how i can fix it? -Is the problem with the server or the client?
<neopsyche> http://www.fayerwayer.com/up/2007/04/bill_gates_ubuntu_mini.jpg
<joequincy> badkitty: I just hope this DL goes faster. :P
<jigs> hello am back... how to execute  windows exe file? do i have to use wine? or any better program
<badkitty> joequincy: hehe dont bet on it lol.. maybe try a closer server?
<neopsyche> badkitty: if you  could help me out that would be great.. i used the plugin a while ago too and cant remember how i got it workign last time lol!
<badkitty> neopsyche: Well you'd have to forward the port and let me access it .. I dont want to do a full joomla install locally atm
<fesha> I am using a local line for my internet but Ubuntu dosent seem to recognize my integrated network card
<karlNY> joequincy: later on -- good luck -- you'll get it.
<karlNY> gnight all
<joequincy> badkitty: uhm... hope I don't jinx myself here... but I'm getting ~250kbps off this server :D
<wlastik> fesha what is a local line?
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV that fixed it.  thanks a lot.  it was a weird problem.  and thanks for giving me what i wanted and stopping to edit that file at the same time.  saved me a little hair pulling and i can get back to work again.
<gonzoism> GunbladeIV  :)  again, thanks.
<gonzoism> later
<joequincy> badkitty: last one was at about 65kbps. Took two hours.
<neopsyche> badkitty: dont know how to do port forwarding here.. am behind routers
<jorje_villafan> So my computer runs fine on MS Windows, and when I switched to Linux it runs poorly. The graphics get stupid and it freezes often. I have been trying to figure this out for some time now. Last week I changed to a lower resolution, and while it didn't completely stop acting silly, it got much better. My computer has onboard sis760 graphics. My guess is a driver problem, so I am thinking of getting an nvidia graphics card to hopefully
<GunbladeIV> gonzoism, np
<fesha> wlastik: I just ment a LAN
<neopsyche> multiple routers on isp with no public ip
<badkitty> neopsyche: Do you have access to the routers?
<neopsyche> not the isp ones
<badkitty> neopsyche: No public op??
<sxealex> anyone know how to wake from screen save black screen over ssh?
<neopsyche> badkitty: see above
<wlastik> fesha ifconfig    what does this tells you?
<Leechzilla> I'm running an IRCD. How do I set it in inetd.conf which IP/port it should listen on?
<badkitty> neopsyche: I did.. strange
<neopsyche> badkitty: no no public ip
<Filled-Void> When I run the command ./configure as per the instructions http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+COD4&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games Here I get an error and it refuses to compile . The error is " configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"  Any pointers would be great :)
<neopsyche> badkitty: www.hellkom.co.za internet monopoly in South Africa
<wlastik> !compile | Filled-Void
<ubotu> Filled-Void: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<macogw> Filled-Void: do you have build-essential installed?
<Filled-Void> macd, yes
<fesha> wlastik: it isnt reporting any errors, also no recieved or transmitted packets.  No IP address
<Filled-Void> macogw, Yes
<wlastik> fesha type dhclient eth0  to acquire an ip address assuming you are using dhcp
<neopsyche> badkitty: hence.. no public ip ;-)
<neopsyche> badkitty: they make you pay a lot for just about everything.
<fesha> wlastik: NO DHCPOFFERS received but we do have a DHCP server
<badkitty> neopsyche: Hmm well I don't know what to tell you then .. maybe tomorrow.. Im gonna try and get vmware working with the LAMP appliance I just got done downloading and Ill test it with joomla which I already have downloaded, and Im sure I have allvideo plugin on my external drive somewhere
<wlastik> fesha can you paste the ifconfig results?
<badkitty> neopsyche: bastards
<fesha> wlastik: sure its gonna take a few I have to copy them into paste-bin by hand... kind of a flaw with having no internet ;)
<Tyczek> um... there was update while moment ago... and I can't play any mp3 Oo
<mm2000> anyone here familiar with freenx?
<kaushal> hi again
<kaushal> what is recovery mode kerne
<kaushal> kernel*
<CroX> Are the latest update, with the linux kernals, for the wmsplice bug?
<gaten> I've got apache 2.2 insalled, and it serves my webpages but as raw html. the only error i get is "Attempt to serve directory /var/www/html". I have an index.html in that directory, anyone know whats going on?
<weiboyou8> HELLO！！
<fesha> wlastik: http://paste-bin.com/13073
<wlastik> gaten what the heck is raw html ?
<weiboyou8> which system do you use??
<gaten> wlastik: it shows the html code itself instead of the rendered html
<wlastik> fesha-> you dont have an ip address assigned to you, rerun either dhclient eth0;  or  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<NeonLightning> i thought when it came to html it was all rendered client side and php was rendered server side or am i thinking backwards again?
<wlastik> gaten you mean it shows  the tags like  <html> ?
<apparle> Anybody in India right now
<humblerodent> apparle: I am chatting on AIM with a friend of mine that is Indian.  Hehe.
<humblerodent> But she lives here at the U of A.  :P
<Leechzilla> apparle, me
<ghostlines> hi all
<gaten> wlastik: correct
<fesha> wlastik: /etc/init.d/networking restart says: Reconfiguring network interfaces - OK then ifconfig and no IP address.  so I tried dhclient eth0 and it says No DHCPOFFERS recieved. and still no IP from ifconfig
<ghostlines> i'm using filezilla to connect to my server which uses ftps
<ghostlines> my login and password is successful, but filezilla fails to retrieve my directory listing
<ghostlines> does anyone have any ideas to solve this?
<apparle> Leechzilla: do you have a good network ( high speed )
<fesha> wlastik: any ideas?
<Leechzilla> apparle, nope
<ghostlines> problem solgved don't bother
<PaloAlto> how would i change my linux shared library path ?
<PaloAlto> or add something to it ?
<apparle> Leechzilla: Please run this command "tar -czf package.tgz /var/lib/apt/lists /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Leechzilla> apparle, what does that do?
<apparle> Leechzilla: it creates an  archive. I need that archive. If you cannot upload it. At least tell me the size of resulting archive. Do this only if you have all the repositories enabled
<Leechzilla> apparle: I don't have them all enabled :[
<emory> Anyone know how to get a Marvell 88E1000 Series YHP network card working?
<macogw> emory: is that wired or wireless?
<apparle> Leechzilla: then no use. Still thanks for trying
<emory> macogw: wired
<Le^stat> How do i fix " PCI cannot allocate resource to device 0 " message?
<apparle> Anyone else from India
<macogw> emory: lsmod | grep sky2
<macogw> emory: what's the output of that?
<Le^stat> on bootup
<emory> macogw: nothing :/
<Leechzilla> Le^stat: I have that error message too since months :[
<macogw> emory: sudo modprobe sky2
<macogw> emory: see if that works maybe
<macogw> emory: my computer uses a Marvell 88-something too, and that's the driver it uses
<emory> macogw: I still don't have an IP address
<macogw> emory: after you modprobe it, can you sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<emory> macogw: hmmm ifdown says eth0 not configured... this is new!
<Le^stat> Leechzilla so nobody can help us?
<Le^stat> that sux
<emory> macogw: what would you recommend I do to gt it configured?
<macogw> emory: if you type "ifconfig" what interfaces are listed?
<Le^stat> i think it has something to do with the pci express
<Leechzilla> Le^stat: Doesn't seem like it. Thought I'd try another distro next month. That error message annoys me.
<emory> macogw: eth0 and lo
<Le^stat> *shakes fist*
<macogw> emory: maybe (trying to remember the right command...) sudo dhclient eth0
<emory> macogw: No DHCPOFFERS recieved
<macogw> emory: :-/ your router's not answering your computer when you hit it
<macogw> emory: dhclient is supposed to tell it to say hello to the router and they shake hands, and the router gives it an ip address
<emory> macogw: well ... I'm using the same router to talk to you right now ;) so I kinda feel like its not actually trying to talk to the router...
<macogw> emory: yeah...thats what i figured youd say :P
<emory> macogw: You have any other suggestions? This is a new motherboard in an old install, a transplant if you will, you think its possible its still trying to use the old NIC driver?
<macogw> emory: i dont know, sorry.  the router doesnt by any chance have any mac address filtering or anything set up that youve forgotten about?
<emory> macogw: Only for wireless
<macogw> emory: possible, but modprobing sky2 wouldve activated the proper driver
<macogw> emory: you could try putting sky2 in /etc/modules then rebooting
<sazel> hello
<sazel> why i can't get and install frostwire through apt-get ?
<emory> macogw: OK i'll try that.  thanks... I have the distinct feeling I'm not done in here yet though! :(
<mustard5> I just installed frostwire with a deb from the website
<macogw> sazel: because its not in the repositories
<mustard5> I've just made a clean install of 7.10 using and old /home...I have some files that I encrypted using gpg in my old /home and I've forgotten which software to install to set up the old keyring and decrypte the files..any suggestions?
<emory> macogw: Wow... I feel like an idiot.  I installed that module and rebooted.. No cake.  Then I jiggled my cables and suddenly ifconfig lit up with sent and recieved packets... I'm up and running again.  I'm gonna tell myself it was a combination of the two things that fixed it!
<Didot> Hi all
<Bodsda> hi
<apparle> bye
<Bodsda> bye
<mustard5> emory: :)
<emory> mustard5: :(
<Furythor> Hey question, I have nforce chipset based motherbord on computer so which driver packet I need to install ?
<darrend> mustard5: gnupg?
<mustard5> darrend: I'll give that a try..thanks
<macogw> emory: haha ok
<Bodsda> macogw, took ur time with that one,.,.;~)
<emory> macogw: can't argue with results.
<macogw> Bodsda: im in the middle of writing a blog post
<Didot>  Ada yg dari ndonesia?
<Bodsda> macogw, oh rite, fair excuse,.,.lol
<rich1> hi.  are there any ubuntu forum mods on here?
<oeb> Morning folks. I saw somewhere in the docs that there is a version of the ubuntu cd with a text only installer. Where can I download this? I can't see the option in the 'Get Ubuntu' or 'Download' sections of the website.
<Bodsda> Didot, language?
<macogw> rich1: i am
<macogw> rich1: whats up?
<Didot> Indonesian
<Bodsda> !indonesian
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<macogw> oeb: the Alternate CD is a text-mode installer.  the Server CD results in a text-only system when you're done installing
<prince_jammys> oeb: the ubuntu server might work
<rich1> macogw: cool.  i was having trouble with firefox and applets.  i made xul.mfasl executable and now they work.  is that ok?
<Bodsda> !alternative cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macogw> rich1: no idea
<macogw> rich1: whats that have to do with forum modship?
<Yamato> which of the 2 ubuntu variants has a smaller hdd requirement?
<rich1> macogw: i guess i'm asking too late cause i posted the fix on the forums.
<Didot> ubotu:thank
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macogw> Yamato: xubuntu is the lightest weight
<prince_jammys> oeb: i have installed ubuntu server, it's text only and you don't really have to install any of the server stuff
<rich1> macogw: i don't know.  i guess i just thought you guys knew everything.
<olskolirc> hello
<macogw> Yamato: a server install would be the smallest, but there'd be no graphical mousey stuff..just command line, and im guessing you dont want that
<Yamato> k
<prince_jammys> Yamato: probably xubuntu
<oeb> prince_jammys, macogw, the problem is the live cd, it does not seem to like the fact that I only have 512 ram. I want gnome etc on the final system, I just dont want to have to install from within the live cd.
<macogw> rich1: nah we just turn into mods if we're considered helpful and friendly and stuff and are there for a while
<macogw> oeb: then use the Alternate
<prince_jammys> Yamato: unless you don't even want a gui, in which case ubuntu server
<Yamato> i do
<Yamato> i want a more stable alternative to Windows
<Yamato> that takes a lot less ram
<Yamato> and hdd space
<rich1> macogw: ok.  i just hope i didn't post bad advice.
<oeb> macogw, that's what I cant find. In the get ubuntu section of the website my only options for desktop is 7.10 and 6.06LTS. is the 6.06 the alt version?
<prince_jammys> Yamato: xubuntu is a small desktop (xfce) -- good if you have little ram, just fewer bells and whistles
<oeb> doh, just saw it
<Yamato> i have 1024mb of ram
<Yamato> and soon 2048
<Yamato> i just like having more HDD space avaliable
<prince_jammys> oeb: did you get an error about ram?
<Furythor> I need help to select correct driver for my graphics card (I have nforce based mother board)
<prince_jammys> oeb: sometimes the burn speed of the live cd can be an issue, i found
<Bodsda> oeb, http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Ubuntu-Gutsy-Gibbon-Download-27851.html
<oeb> prince_jammys, nope, just takes about 30 min to boot and then freezes up.
<Bodsda> oeb, the alternative cd is the one you want
<olskolirc> color test
<macogw> oeb: i hate the new website.  see the checkbox at the bottom saying "check here if you need the altnernate cd"?  click that, i think
<Bodsda> oeb, the link i gave you, has the text based instaler download
<prince_jammys> oeb: have had that problem. in addition to what others are saying, i would also try burning the cd at a slower speed if you are using it on the cdrom of a different machine
<oeb> Bodsda, thanks, it's on the way down =)
<Bodsda> oeb, cool,.how do you no its freezed? is it just a black screen?
<oeb> prince_jammys, ok thanks. I'll try that (I'm burning it from this machine and trying to install it on a laptop)
<Bodsda> oeb, i had probs with the livecd on 2/3 laptops now
<oeb> Bodsda, Because it does not do anything excepy give me a creme screen, the HD is going mental, and it stayed like that for an hour.
<waini> hi
<emory> Hi I'm getting crackly audio with mplayer and other media player apps.  both with mpeg2's and AVI's.  Is it possible I have the wrong codecs installed?
<oeb> Right, I gotta head to work, I'll try again after. Thanks for the help guys!
<waini> i have some trouble with grub
<prince_jammys> oeb: good luck. i have been through that. frustrating
<Bodsda> oeb, Gutsy requires 512 mb rAM TO RUN, BUT I THINK THE LIVECD MAY NEED MORE, NOT SURE,oops sorry bout caps,.,.the text installer works brilliantly though
<Bodsda> oebcya
<Furythor> I need help to select correct driver for my graphics card (I have nforce based mother board)
<waini> after installing it says: GRUB Loading stage1.5. and nothing more
<prince_jammys> waini: dual boot?
<waini> no
<waini> new system (via epia)
<Bodsda> waini, is the HD first in your bios startup list?
<waini> i have read that the server-version want work (because of the kernel)
<Bodsda> Furythor, why do you need a driver for a motherboard?
<waini> so i have decided to the alternate-text-mode install
<Bodsda> waini, the server version works
<Bodsda> waini, have you installed?
<waini> but i have get the same error
<waini> live-cds are no problem
<fanat1k> Убунту 7.10
<fanat1k> (11:47:10) fan: Создаю папку, жмакаю расшарить, появляется диалоговое окно - установить ли поддержку юниксовых и виндовых сетей (SMB & NFS)?
<fanat1k> (11:47:10) fan: вот мне нужен весь точный список пакетов которые должны загрузитсья и установиться если я ОК нажму
<fanat1k> Hi all, help me smbd please. Ubuntu 7.10. I've created new folder -> click to share it -> Do you want to install SMB & NFS?
<LL00> hi
<fanat1k> So I need to know what packages will be downloaded and installed if I click OK? I need a list of this packages
<waini> there is only one serial-ata hdd
<FloodBot1> fanat1k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bodsda> waini, i think you may have a corrupt grub from a bad install,.,.formatt hard drive and reinstall?
<LL00> someone know about sed and how to delete matched lines? I try sed "/#/d" file
<ph0rensic> haha .. I just installed enlightenment on my vmware server install.. it looks like crap by default
<Bodsda> fanat1k, probably yes
<waini> after reading, that the server version will not work on my system i hvae installed the alternate by reformatting the hole hdd
<prince_jammys> waini: don't know the answer, but you can try to repair using "super grub disk" -- google, download and burn live cd
<c1|freaky> is the kernel upgrade from today fixing the new found kernel bug?
<LL00> it's change the matched lines for \n
<Bodsda> waini, the alternate what? alternate cd for desktop/server   ??
<waini> alternate installation with command-line option
<Bodsda> waini, for what edition   desktop    or    server?
<waini> destop
<prince_jammys> waini: or manually edit menu.lst if you know what you're doing, from a live cd that gives you access
<waini> i think so
<Bodsda> waini, so have you installed it or not?
<fanat1k> Bodsda: oh my bad English, u dont understand me :( I need a list of this packages without downloading
<Bodsda> fanat1k, you want to know whats inside the deb files?
<reacocard> I'm compiling some software and it wants AM_CHECK_PYMOD, any idea where I can find this?
<isra> &join #ubuntu-de
<fanat1k> Bodsda: I want to know names of the deb's which need to be downloaded
<Bodsda> reacocard, if thats the package name it gives then    sudo apt-et install packagename
<waini> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso - thats it
<ph0rensic> Any use LAMP in vmware apliance?
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know of a program that could be use to make a .avi , ogg etc into a dvd ?
<ph0rensic> appliance*
<reacocard> Bodsda: it's not a package, it's something to do with autoconf
<prince_jammys> tarelerulz: avidemux is one
<Bodsda> reacocard, oh ok,.,.not sure then im afraid
<Bodsda> reacocard, synaptic search?
<reacocard> it's not there, this is not by any means my first compiled [piece of software
<prince_jammys> tarelerulz: from command line, mencoder or ffmpeg can do it-- one of the two
<reacocard> I know the normal tricks
<Bodsda> fanat1k, if its gonna ask you if you want to install something, it will most likely download all nessesary files itself,.,.no?
<blazinfire> alright i'm having a problem. i recently updated to ubuntu 7.10. and for some odd reason i'm connected with an internet connection. but the only software that i'm able to use my connection with is pidgin
<blazinfire> i can't update ubuntu, cant add any software. cant even use firefox
 * Bodsda thinks this channel is oddly quiet today
<wasta> tyo
<Bodsda> tyo
<spanther> Bodsda, thats how it is hehe :)
<Bodsda> spanther, this place is hardly ever silent,.,.lol.,,.it even has busy hours like a coffee shop,.,.haha
<spanther> Bodsda, well another question do you know for what this "Deskbar Applet" is? ^^
<fanat1k> Bodsda: I've downloaded this packages at another computer and now I want to copy them from it, but I dont now what packages to copy? There are so many packages in var/cache/apt... :(
<Bodsda> !deskbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deskbar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xyblor> How do I enable dual-head monitors on an ATI Radeon 8500? I'm on Ubuntu 7.10
<macogw> spanther: you ever see Spotlight on a Mac?
<spanther> i can type in something to search for
<spanther> macogw, no sorry hehe
<ph0rensic> xyblor: I usually use the edit the config but i think you might be able to do it via the display manager????
<Bodsda> fanat1k, if you dont know the name of the deb files,. how am i meant to know
<spanther> its this weird icon next to my name in the upper right panel
<Bodsda> spanther, oh that search feature that does nothing? its so funny
<macogw> spanther: oh...well that's basically what deskbar is.  It's like a combination of a launcher, a desktop search thing, and some other stuff... there are plugins you can enable to search your del.icio.us links, check the dictionary, etc
<xyblor> ph0rensic: no that option is disabled in display manager
<ph0rensic> xyblor: Ok is your system running the proprietary drivers?
<blazinfire> <blazinfire> alright i'm having a problem. i recently updated to ubuntu 7.10. and for some odd reason i'm connected with an internet connection. but the only software that i'm able to use my connection with is pidgin
<perfector> blazinfire: u must be having a firewall running...
<fanat1k> Bodsda: maybe there is the way to know what packages are needed for smb&nfs?
<xyblor> ph0rensic: I'm not sure, I just installed and haven't added anything custom except for updating the packages
<blazinfire> nope no firewall
<Bodsda> blazinfire, the only thing i can think of is all of your programs (except pidgin) are blocking your ip, firewall? or its badly configured network
<spanther> lol after typing a bit inside and deleting deskbar crashed XDD
<Bodsda> fanat1k, im not sure, sorry
<Bodsda> lol
<fanat1k> Bodsda: ok, thx...
<Bodsda> np
<ph0rensic> xyblor: I have nvidia.. so I would ask someone with an ati card.. I dont want to be responsible for screwing up your display settings ;-)
<macogw> spanther: yeah it has a tendency to do that
<xyblor> ph0rensic: ok thanks anyway
<ph0rensic> xyblor: Otherwise Id help u for sh0
<prince_jammys> blazinfire: can you ping a web site?
<xyblor> ph0rensic: <3
<blazinfire> well the pc isn't even on a network. ofcourse its this pc that i'm running ubuntu
<ph0rensic> haha
<blazinfire> and no. i've tried connecting with a direct ip and tried pinging a site and doesn't work
<spanther> ph0rensic, i do have ATI X850XT i would love to install 3D drivers but i have fear that i will kill my system like before yesterday when i tried to install these ATI drivers you can find at "restricted driver management" ^^
<prince_jammys> blazinfire: i'm googling for your problem, haven't found a solution yet
 * Bodsda thinks    xyblor & ph0rensic    need to o get a room             ;~)
<blazinfire> lol i've googled for 2 hours and finally gave up :P
<ph0rensic> HAHA.
<M-Nagato> blazinfire, you can use pidgin to connect to IM servers, but you can't ping a website? o_O
<Bodsda> blazinfire, can you ping your router?
<M-Nagato> are you trying to ping the ip or the hostname
<blazinfire> from what i've read and i'm having the same issue with kubuntu 7.10. this is actually a common problem between the two
<blazinfire> yes. lol thats what weird
<ph0rensic> spanther: Cant everyone just buy nvidia already!!
<blazinfire> no router.
<spanther> ph0rensic, sorry no :> *gg*
<prince_jammys> blazinfire: try "dig AAAA www.kame.net" does it time out?
<Bodsda> blazinfire, thats because kubuntu 7.10 and ubuntu 7.10 are the same
<blazinfire> not on a network
<spanther> ph0rensic, give me monneeh !! xD
<blazinfire> well ofcourse
 * Bodsda donates 5 ubuntu pounds to spanther 
<spanther> lol thx :>
<Bodsda> np
<Godril> hai all
<Bodsda> hai
<prince_jammys> blazinfire: does "dig A www.kame.net" time out? (as opposed to AAAA)
<blazinfire> yup....
<M-Nagato> i think it might be worth testing an ip. try pinging 64.233.187.99 (google)
<blazinfire> i did that
<M-Nagato> oh, hm
<Bodsda> blazinfire, dhcp or static?
<blazinfire> static
<Bodsda> blazinfire, have you got any dns's?
<blazinfire> no
<macogw> ph0rensic: no, because i refuse to give up my lovely open-source-driver-using Intel graphics
<Bodsda> blazinfire, then dig wont work,.,.why no dns's?
<prince_jammys> blazinfire: from google, lots of people with your problem but they can ping
<J2RoR> is there a program that opens tar.gz file from windows ?
<prince_jammys> blazinfire: so something else is up
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, he has no dns's so digg wont work
<sx66_eeepc> hi
<macogw> J2RoR: winzip can do it, i think
<Bodsda> hi
<sx66_eeepc> Bodsda, what comp are you running?
<Bodsda> J2RoR, winzip,unrar,7zip
<blazinfire> prince_jammys just curious what was the fix to those probs?
<Bodsda> sx66_eeepc, a black one
<blazinfire> maybe i can come up with something from that
<ph0rensic> macogw: Ok well you can keep that on
<prince_jammys> blazinfire: something to do with ip6
<sx66_eeepc> are you overclocking it?
<Bodsda> sx66_eeepc, whats that otta do with you?
<prince_jammys> blazinfire: thats why the dig AAA v dig A
<sx66_eeepc> Bodsda, what temp is your cpu?
<prince_jammys> blazinfire: but apparently you have a different prob
<blazinfire> yea
<Bodsda> blazinfire, enter a dns in your network manager then try dig
<prince_jammys> Bodsda: tried already
<Bodsda> sx66_eeepc, 400 derees,.wtf do you want!
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, he told me he has no dns's
<sx66_eeepc> Bodsda, because I just overclocked it, and stepping the fan...
<blazinfire> the weirdest thing is... i got a freakin dialup pc running next to me. its one i've been working on. and it works just fine running on my network when i have it up
<blazinfire> it even works fine on its dialup
<Bodsda> sx66_eeepc, you overclocked your machine,,.haha, unless you have watercooling your f***ed
<psykidellic> Hi. Whats wrong with: zip -r ./zips/47b2ae5d3aad2/ ./zips/fooUvHW2j.zip ??? I always get NOTHING TO DO error
<psykidellic> There are around 10 files in the folder, all of which I want to compress.
<Bodsda> psykidellic, why not do it through autilus?
<Bodsda> nautilus
<Panic1> is it normal that the screensaver WebCollage (possible Dutch spelling) shows pictures of naked women?
<sx66_eeepc> Bodsda, it is fine, the temp is around 52c, everything works fine...so far.
<psykidellic> Bodsda, No X on the server :)
<Bodsda> sx66_eeepc, why are you talking to me,. ubuntu problems only,.
<Bodsda> psykidellic, oh, ok,. is zip a valid command? why not use gz?
<Bodsda> psykidellic, tar?
<psykidellic> yes. Zip is valid. Because I have to send the archive to multiple people half of them who are on Windows
<sx66_eeepc> Bodsda, what os do you have on it? 7.10 kills it
<psykidellic> and most of them dont have gz or tar unarchiver
<psykidellic> WinZip is all they have
<Panic1> psykidelic, zip is to make a zip file, use unzip to extract it
<M-Nagato> Panic1, i had to look that one up since it sounds pretty funny
<M-Nagato> but
<compengi> doesn't kernel -2.6.22-14- has an exploit?
<M-Nagato> WebCollage is a program that creates collages out of random images found on the Web. More images are being added to the collage about once a minute, so this page will reload itself periodically.
<Bodsda> psykidellic, the tarbal can be opened and unzipped by any windows zipping prog
<Bodsda> sx66_eeepc, i have 7.10
<M-Nagato> they turned it into a screensaver, so that's why you're seeing it
<Panic1> m-nagato: i normally wouldn't care, but this is my work 'puter :-)
<macogw> compengi: dpkg -l linux-image-*
<macogw> compengi: .51, yes.  .52, no
<waini> big problem
<psykidellic> Bodsda, if I use gzip then I dont think so......
<macogw> compengi: an update went out yesterday to fix it
<waini> the super grub disks hangs on Loading stage2
<M-Nagato> i would recommend using another screensaver then, since i don't know if there's a way to filter the interweb
<Bodsda> psykidellic, trust me   tar.gz   can be read by   winrar,winzip,7zip  and more
<compengi> macogw, i see.. because i'm upgrading now and just wondered. thanks
<neeto> How do I get two programs to use the same soudcard at the same time?
<waini> help!!
<Panic1> i have it on random selection... is there away to disable one of those screensavers?
<prince_jammys> waini: super grub doesn't work?
<Panic1> now it's showing hardcore pr0n
<Bodsda> Panic1, cool,.can i have the link?
<waini> yes - it doesnt work
<neeto> lol, yeah, why do you want to disable that?
<M-Nagato> Panic1, i wish i could help you further. and i can't help but giggle on the inside at the thought XD
<Panic1> my colleagues are quite sensitive :p
<waini> the same (but now stage2 - not stage1.5.)
<prince_jammys> waini: can you get into the system with a live/recovery cd and read the menu.lst file?
<Bodsda> Panic1, why do you have to have this particualr wallpaper?
<Panic1> i have it on random selection
<M-Nagato> Panic1, it looks like the package is kscreensaver-xsavers-webcollage
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, if things are hanging, hows that a menu.list problem?
<M-Nagato> you could remove that
<waini> i have a via-embedded-system (c7) - could that be the problem?
<JosiahW> Anybody here running a wrt54gl router with the dd-wrt v.23 sp2 firmware?
<prince_jammys> Bodsda: just ideas. had a problem like this once - wrong device id
<Bodsda> Panic1, you can use wallpaper tray,.that you can set to randomly choose a picture in a file
<five> I'm having trouble installing libapache2-mod-fastcgi using apt-get.  I'm told it's "not available, but referred to by another package" (this is on gutsy).  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Panic1> m-nagato, i haven't got that package installed
<waini> my menue-.lst is on the way
<Panic1> bodsda, how do i do that?
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, ok,.,.but if its hung twics with 2 diff things, i would swing more to a corrupt hd --> format->reinstall
<Bodsda> Panic1, synaptic search wallpaper tray
<Bromskloss> Hi! When I installed Ubuntu, it set up the screen resolution and such perfectly on my laptop. Now, after playing with different resolutions, it won't let me go back to the best one, and it keeps changing the driver behind my back! Thankful for help!
<Panic1> bodsda, i was talking about the webcollage screensaver showing explicit content on my work laptop :-)
<Bodsda> Panic1, or    sudo apt-get install wallpaper-tray
<Panic1> would be quite confrontational when giving a presentation :p
<Bodsda> Panic1, where did you get this wallpaper? is it an app? lemme get it and il have a look?
<Bodsda> Panic1, why do you have to have this wallpaper
<Panic1> it's one of the screensavers
<Panic1> it gets pictures from the inet
<five> Problem solved: need to add multiverse in apt/sources.list
<Bodsda> Panic1, then its an app, whats the name of it? is it standard or did you download it?
<Bromskloss> Do I need to reinstall Ubuntu?!
<Panic1> but the inet is stuffed with inet pictures, so from time to time the random screensaver selection treats me with those prons
<Panic1> it's a standard screensaver
<M-Nagato> Panic1, it looks like you can remove /usr/share/applications/screensavers/webcollage.desktop and it should be gone from your list
<gary4gar> how do to make shortcuts in ubuntu?
<Bodsda> Panic1, prons = porns  ???
<Panic1> yeah :-à)
<prince_jammys> Bromskloss: no - you're just gonna have to mess with your xorg.conf
<Panic1> maybe from xscreensaver-data-extra package?
<Bodsda> gary4gar, right click, make link
<Bromskloss> prince_jammys: Aww, but it worked the first time!
<prince_jammys> Bromskloss: then there might be a backup in /etc/X11
<Ademan> anyone know of a tool that tests a series of source files to see if they contain the GPL notice or not? (bonus points if they add it in if it's not already there)
<gary4gar> Bodsda, it creates link in same folder :S
<betim-> hi all, I've got Lenovo N200; and I want to replace FN with CTRL, how do I do that?
<Bromskloss> prince_jammys: Ok, but it's still weird that I shouldn't be able to do the trick again.
<prince_jammys> Bromskloss: go to /etc/X11 and see if there's a backup xorg.conf with a date when it worked
<Bodsda> Panic1, sorry, i dont know anything about it, if it seects pictures at random, theoretically it has to have search criteria, if you could get to the source, and knew how to proram you miht be able to filter,.,. i cant help im afraid
<Panic1> bodsda: it's a screensaver in the package xscreensaver-data-extra
<Panic1> hmmm, ok
<Bodsda> gary4gar, so,. move it?
<M-Nagato> Panic1, see my previous suggestion
<Aloha> is there a package to install kde desktop?
<M-Nagato> removing the webcollage.desktop file will remove it from your screensaves list
<prince_jammys> Bromskloss: then copy that backup to xorg.conf (in the same folder), and try restarting X
<Ademan> Aloha: kubuntu-desktop
<Panic1> thanks, m-nagato
<Aloha> Ademan, thanks
<Ademan> Aloha: no problem
<fbn> hi, Ubuntu/Gnome does not hibernate my laptop if battery is on critical level, but I have configured that in power manager settings. Why isn't that working?
<Bromskloss> prince_jammys: I see a lot of "xorg.conf.1", "xorg.conf.2" etc. Are those the ones I'm looking for?
<Ayabara> I just installed Gutsy on my Dell XPS 1530, and I have some problems with my wireless. I can connect to my network without problems, but after a little while I lose connection, and then I have to reboot before stuff works again
<prince_jammys> Bromskloss: yes -- look at the date to get an idea of which to try
<gary4gar> Bodsda, okay
<prince_jammys> Bromskloss: those are backups, the one your system uses is plain "xorg.conf".  so you can copy a backup (rename it to just xorg.conf) and try it
<Ayabara> any logs that could show me what happened when the wireless went down?
<Aloha> why don't they put a link to the new flash in backports? why are they waiting for new release?
<Bromskloss> prince_jammys: OK. However, all the "backups" seem to be from today.
<Ademan> Ayabara: /var/log/syslog might help you
<Panic1> i renamed /usr/share/applications/screensaver/webcollage.desktop to /usr/share/applications/screensaver/webcollage.desktop_filtered, it does the trick :-)
<prince_jammys> Bromskloss: and it never worked today?
<Furythor> Hello again, I need help to determine which graphics driver to install from packet depository since I do have nforce motherboard on my laptop
<Bodsda> Panic1, really? cool well done
<gamerdude> anyone here familiar with gconf-editor?!  i'm trying to change my lock-dialog-theme, but the option is greyed out
<Ademan> Aloha: the one that fixes the broken package? that's in -proposed last i checked
<Ayabara> request_and_convert_scan_results(): card took too much time scanning.  Get a better one.
<Ayabara> :-)
<Panic1> thanks for the assistance, m-nagato and bodsda :-)
<Aloha> Ademan, hasn't it been that way for quite some time?
<Bromskloss> prince_jammys: Yes, it did. I just thought I was looking for the date the file was created.
<Ademan> Aloha: unfortunately... yes... i got fed up and added proposed, refreshed, upgraded *only* flash, and then removed proposed lol
<waini> here is my menue.lst: http://pastebin.com/m4a09ca48
<gamerdude> it's really wierd because folks on gnome-look.org don't seem to be having issues, but i don't have an option to change the key
<Terranim> Hey all, can anyone help me with an Administration dialog problem? I posted on the forum but have had no reply:
<Terranim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=693634
<Terranim> There's a description and screenshot there
<Aloha> Ademan, how do you add proposed?
<prince_jammys> Bromskloss: with some patience then you can recover it - you really don't need to reinstall. before you start i recommend you copy the whole /etc/X11 folder to your home in case things get messed up
<Ademan> Aloha: if you go into synaptic, then settings->repositories   under the "update" tab there's a checkbox for proposed
<Aloha> Ademan, thnx!
<Bodsda> waini,  ### default grub root device### e.g. groot=(hd0,0)## groot=(hd0,0)         are you sure thats the right hd number?
<Ademan> Aloha: np :-)
<waini> i have only one serial-atta-hdd inside
<TRUST_ME> Hi
<waini> so it sould be ok
<Bromskloss> prince_jammys: Too late! ;-) I just replaced xorg.conf with xorg.conf.1 and rebooted (I saw no difference with just Ctrl+Alt+Backspace).
<nickrud> gamerdude: where's that key at?
<prince_jammys> Bromskloss: any luck?
<Bodsda> Bromskloss, what are you trying to do?
<Bromskloss> prince_jammys: It seems so! Thanks a lot.
<prince_jammys> Bromskloss: you know those files are readable, so if you know what you changed you can spot it
<Furythor> which I should take as graphics driver since I got two options Nvidia binary x.org driver and Nvidia binary x.org ("new" driver)
<gamerdude> nickrud: apps -> gnome-screensaver -> lock_dialog_theme
<Bodsda> Furythor, id pick new
<prince_jammys> Bromskloss: np. it takes some serious messing up to have to reinstall ubuntu
<waini> hd0 is ok by one s-atta-hdd???
<nickrud> gamerdude: is that the only thing greyed out under gnome-screensaver?
<pg> Hi, all - How can I set up s2disk (uswsusp package) to be the default hybernation method (and s2ram the default sleep method)?
<gamerdude> rickrud: it's wierd, sometimes value is greyed out, sometimes it's not
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, mine became unfixable after installing 1 package badly
<Bodsda> splashy
<gamerdude> rickrud: but name and type have always been greyed out
<prince_jammys> Bodsda: i've messed up mine several times
<nickrud> gamerdude: for all the items under gnome-screensaver, or only the one key?
<Bodsda> gamerdude, nickrude has an  'n'   at the beginning
<Bromskloss> prince_jammys: The strange thing is that it works so nicely from install. It  chooses the right driver and calls the screen model "Custom 1". But then it won't do that again.
<gamerdude> nickrud: i'm trying to follow the instructions here http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Gnome+Lock+Dialog+Silver?content=67776
<waini> please help me!
<nickrud> gamerdude: that's fine. I'm wondering if the perms are messed up, that's why I'm asking about the other keys
<Bromskloss> prince_jammys: I wonder how I should connect another screen without messing up again.
<prince_jammys> Bromskloss: now that you have it working, copy the xorg.conf to xorg.conf.goodbackup or something, in case you change it again
<gamerdude> nickrud: which key would be good to check? any of them?
<nickrud> gamerdude: any under gnome-screensaver
<skyraven> hello, I just bought myself a Dell XPS M1330 laptop...and am having problems with the sound card; it only played after volume was > 50% so I updated the alsa drivers (for snd-hda-intel), I rebooted the ubuntu..everything is detected and works fine..but no sound can be heard (nothing at all). I used alsamixer and unmuted everything but still nothing :( does anyone have any idea ? (I kind of miss the 50% bug now..at least I had sound)
<prince_jammys> Bromskloss: i have no idea about multiple screens  - never done it
<Bromskloss> prince_jammys: OK. Thanks again!
<nickrud> Bodsda: by the way, there's no e at the end, either ;p
<Tiven> good morning guys :)  -  since last night that i updated to alsa 0.16 , x server needs to be started manually every time the computer boots . is there a way to do it automatically again ?
<jam> hello
<waini> i have turned hiddenmenue off - but grub hangs before showing me a menu
<gamerdude> nickrud: like if i go to gnome-screenshot and try to change the key border_effect, the name and type are greyed out
<Bodsda> nickrud, hahaha,.,. sorry dude,,. twitchy fingers today,.,.;~)
<waini> i dont have any idea
<jam> Hello, linux newbie here, I have a question...
<Bodsda> shoot
<nickrud> gamerdude: try  sudo chown  -R yourusername:yourusername .gconf
<CroX> Are the latest update, with the linux kernals, for the wmsplice bug?
<CroX> *linux headers I mean
<jam> how do I change a machine's IP to be static and not DHCP under ubuntu 7.10?
<gamerdude> nickrud: invalid user ...hmmm
<nickrud> jam: you would define it in /etc/network/interfaces , man interfaces has the technique
<CroX> jam: System -> Administration -> Network
<Tiven> jam : system > administration > network and then you can change it
<Dimitree> hello :) I am unable to mount or openw ith archive manager some .iso files i get this error CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format ??? this is wierd because i installed from these .iso on windows with no problem :/ any idea ?
<Tiven> oh damn
<nickrud> gamerdude: replace yourusername with your actual user name
<Bodsda> jam, in the top right corner theres a network icon, click on it-->network manager-->double click on your type of connection, then remove the roaming mode
<gamerdude> nickrud: yeah i did hence the hmmm heh
<gamerdude> nickrud: oh sec i mispelled it
<Bodsda> Tiven, hey dude,
<gamerdude> nickrud: it doesn't do anything when i type that in
<jam> ah, ok. thanks guys.
<Bodsda> anyone wanna play pokerth with me?
<Tiven> hey Bodsda :)
<Bodsda> Tiven, hows your mouse? (was it a mouse?)
<gamerdude> nickrud: no error or anything
<nickrud> gamerdude: you shouldn't get back anything in the terminal when it works correctly. Close gconf-editor, open it and try again
<gamerdude> nickrud: it says this key is not writable
<Tiven> Bodsda: it lagged yesterday for 1 second but i think that was normal . apart this its okay :)
<gamerdude> nickrud: with an exclamation point
<nickrud> gamerdude: are you finding this in schema/apps/gnomescreensaver ?
<Bodsda> Tiven, wicked, do you play poker? (pokerTH game)
<Tiven> i dunno poker ^^
<gamerdude> nickrud: apps -> gnome-screensaver
<gamerdude> nickrud: lock_dialog_theme
<Bodsda> Tiven, the gambling card ame?
<Bodsda> game
<Tiven> yes but i dunno how to play it
<Bodsda> Tiven, you should install pokerTH from repo's and practice,.its realy easy
<Bodsda> well
<gamerdude> nickrud: i did try adding my own key which i think made it worse, is there a way to delete the key i made?
<rabbis> can someone help me out? =\ i
<Tiven> Bodsda: maybe when i fix my ubuntu i will :((
<rabbis> i'm new to linux and its confusing
<prince_jammys> come on to pokerstars
<Tiven> Bodsda: since i updated to latest alsa , im having some problems
<nickrud> gamerdude: that is very strange, what does  ls -l ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-screensaver say? It gives back one line
<Bodsda> Tiven, not sure,. i've had no updates,.,.sorry
<nickrud> gamerdude: right click the key, and select unset
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, on my way
<prince_jammys> Bodsda: you play there?
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, no, i thought it was a channel,.,.lol,.,.
<gamerdude> nickrud: yeah i did try unsetting the one i made, but that's only temporary, it will come back when i bring this back up later
<prince_jammys> Bodsda: oh
<wasta> tyo
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, what is it ? website?
<Terranim> ok, I've managed to partly solve my problem - if I switch fonts then the Shared Folders dialog renders fine, but if I switch back to Tahoma the text becomes little squares, however all other apps and dialog boxes in Ubuntu work fine with Tahoma, it's just the Shared Folders one?
<gamerdude> nickrud: did you want me to type that in the terminal?
<prince_jammys> Bodsda: yeah
<pocketdrummer> What is a good website to get started on programming for linux (I have no experience at all at this), and what programs would I need to get started?
<nickrud> gamerdude: it shouldn't be permanent. I've created and deleted keys many times. And yes, type that in a terminal, and paste the one line you get back
<prince_jammys> Bodsda: one of the biggest, along with fulltilt, partypoker
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, oh,. not really for me,. fancy a game of pokerTH?
<nickrud> gamerdude: well, the one long line that is
<prince_jammys> Bodsda: partypoker is by far the biggest, but doesnt allow US customers any more
<gamerdude> nickrud: says total  4
<Bodsda> haha
<prince_jammys> Bodsda: I'm poker-ed out today, sorry
<prince_jammys> Bodsda: played a lot last night
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, why?
<nickrud> gamerdude: should have a line like -rw------- 1 rich rich 834 2008-02-13 01:49 %gconf.xml  as well
<gamerdude> nickrud: then after that it has my nick twice
<gamerdude> nickrud: yeah it does
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, just for fun,.
<nickrud> gamerdude: would you kindly show it to me
<gamerdude> nickrud: stragee@garys-ubuntu-desktop:~$  ls -l ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-screensaver
<gamerdude> total 4
<gamerdude> -rw------- 1 stragee stragee 496 2008-02-13 03:10 %gconf.xml
<linduxed> i know that if ive done some alias it will be gone if i reboot...assuming that im that kind of person that does reboot, how do i make aliases permanent?
<prince_jammys> linduxed: stick em in .bashprofile
<linduxed> prince_jammys: will try
<linduxed> its not located in home...
<prince_jammys> linduxed: or .bashrc, i don't remember
<soundray> linduxed, prince_jammys: ~/.bashrc
<linduxed> soundray: there we go
<gamerdude> nickrud: any thoughts? heeh
<waini> could it be, that my system supports no sata 300 hdd? (for booting) but installation is possible?
<nickrud> gamerdude: try this:  gconftool --recursive-unset  /apps/gnome-screensaver  (this will set all the keys to the default)
<soundray> linduxed: what are you doing? Just out of interest, just joined
<prince_jammys> soundray: isn't there also a .bashprofile?
<rabbis> how do i install drivers for my modem
<starked> Does anyone have any idea why the terminals that show up when I press Ctrl-Alt-F1 through F6 wouldn't be showing up?  All I get is a black screen.
<linduxed> adding aliases, needed to get em permanent instead of resetting every boot
<soundray> prince_jammys: some distribution provide  a ~/.bash_profile, but mostly it's sourced from .bashrc
<nickrud> !dialup | rabbis
<ubotu> rabbis: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<prince_jammys> Bodsda: sorry man, i just spent so many hours playing that i'm not in the mood today
<soundray> *distributions
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, ok,.,.lemme no if you change your mind
<rabbis> hmm.. how about broadband.. is it the same concept?
<linduxed> prince_jammys: i dont think there is in ubuntu...however i do have memories of mandrake and gentoo using that
<gamerdude> nickrud: naw when i ran sudo gconf-editor after i ran that, my key that i created before was back, and it's still saying "this key is not writable" with an exclamation point
<Ayabara> My Dell has the "Intel® Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-PCI Card". Should I install a restricted driver for this?
<nickrud> gamerdude: doh, do not use sudo gconf-editor, that's your problem.
<starked> Does anyone have any idea why the terminals that show up when I press Ctrl-Alt-F1 through F6 wouldn't be showing up?  All I get is a black screen.  Any suggestions/ideas?
<g[r]eek> Hi I want to install Ubuntu from scratch with two hard drives using RAID 1. Any good tutorials for a relative Ubuntu newbie?
<gamerdude> nickrud: i've tried with and without
<nickrud> gamerdude: sudo writes to your config with root permissions, and then prevents you from making any changes as yourself
<Dimitree> How can i find out what format is a .iso file ? if it's not ISO 9660 format ?
<soundray> g[r]eek: my advice would be not to start with a RAID configuration
<gamerdude> nickrud: oh crap, so that would be why my key i created won't go away
<prince_jammys> waini: you already ruled out problems of the type hd0 instead of sd0 and such, right?
<g[r]eek> soundray: Ok so do I just install Ubuntu Gutsy normally on the one hard drive and then what?
<g[r]eek> soundray: Can I just plug in another hard drive and mirror the first?
<gamerdude> nickrud: well i ran without sudo, and now the exclamation point is gone, but the two options i need are still greyed out
<nickrud> gamerdude: do  sudo chown -R  stragee:stragee ~/.gconf ~/.gnome ~/.gnome2 ~/.gconfd ~/.config ~/.local , log out and back in
<waini> im my menue.lst never was sd0
<nickrud> gamerdude: and ~/.gnome2-private .
<soundray> g[r]eek: why do you want a RAID 1?
<gamerdude> nickrud: would cntrl-alt-backspace be ok for logging in and out?
<waini> i think my menue.lst is ok
<nickrud> gamerdude: it works, just be sure all apps are saved and closed first
<prince_jammys> waini: i don't know much about this at all, but once i had problems because of hd0,1 instead of hd0,2 --- that type of problem. beyond that i really don't know grub
<coolbhavi> I had imported my file from excel.. (containing some old entries) now I have added new numbers and have the autocalculate option on.. I use the sigma function for addition.. Now I am not getting a correct total (It totals only new numbers added)
<g[r]eek> soundray: That is besides the point. I don't mean to be rude. Can you recommend a tutorial?
<jhs_s> Following problem: I want to use bug-buddy for my application that come from upstream (not Ubuntu). So I set the gconf-key run_on_crash. /etc/default/apport says "enabled = 1" and I restarted apport with /etc/init.d/apport restart. Anyway, neither bug-buddy nor apport come up when an application crashes.
<waini> super-grub disk failed to show me his menue
<coolbhavi> I m on ubuntu 7.10 with OO 2.3.. What should I do?
<gamerdude> nickrud: it's saying that last directory don't exist
<waini> i think my hdd is the problem
<Leechzilla> gamerdude: Works okay but last week it rebooted my system instead of logging me out
<coolbhavi> anyone please help
<Leechzilla> I wouldn't do it again
<waini> and causes a freezed grub
<nickrud> gamerdude: sorry, that's ~/.gnome2_private  , _ not -
<Bodsda> waini, format and reinstall!!
<waini> if thts possible^^
<soundray> g[r]eek: it's bang on the point. If you are a newbie with Ubuntu, you should gather your first experience in a non-RAID configuration. When you're more familiar with the system, then it's time to think about advanced stuff. Learn to walk before you try to run.
<zoidberg_> hey guys i have a question about skype
<prince_jammys> waini: you have access to the internet? cuz theres some how-tos you can check out
<zoidberg_> i just installed it
<waini> @bodsda: i have already done this three times!!!
<soundray> !enter | zoidberg_
<ubotu> zoidberg_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<waini> i have searched google .... - but no solution
<Bodsda> waini, then you have a badly burnt .iso!!!
<g[r]eek> soundray: I am a relative newbie. I've been using ubuntu for a while. But I'm not as experienced as some of you guys. I've learnt to walk. I need to run. It is not my intention to justify why I want RAID 1. I've done the research and it is exactly what I need. Please answer my previous questions.
<thostyn> Hi. I decided to install ubuntu, but I installed a quite old version (5.10). Now I've got the cd to install 7.10, but when I boot my computer en choose the 'install' option it just stops doing anything. What should I do? Help me please!
<_Lucretia_> i'd like to get a more up to date copy of libmtp on this machine, as I think that may be the problem with my mp3 player not being recognised, how do I go about it?
<danisahne> good morning
<Iv4o`> Nqkoi da govori bylgarski ?
<soundray> !raid | g[r]eek
<ubotu> g[r]eek: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<gamerdude> nickrud: okay gonna restart BRB
<zoidberg_> in skype i do not see a video option....but in camorama i can see my webcam just fine...what can i do to enable my webcam in skype?
<waini> @Bodsda a bad supergrub or ubuntu - iso?
<g[r]eek> soundray: Thanks
<thostyn> Hi. I decided to install ubuntu, but I installed a quite old version (5.10). Now I've got the cd to install 7.10, but when I boot my computer en choose the 'install' option it just stops doing anything. What should I do? Help me please!
<Bodsda> waini, you said both of them froze? then you either have a bad write speed, or a buggered cd drive
<nickrud> thostyn: check your burn first with the check disk item on the startup menu
<soundray> thostyn: have you got enough RAM?
<waini> now super-grub works!
<Bodsda> wtf,.,.lol
<gamerdude> nickrud: name and type are still greyed out
<prince_jammys> thostyn: yeah could be RAM issue or cd burn speed sometimes
<waini> because my hdd is out of the system
<thostyn> nickrud: what's thatt?
<thostyn> other: don't know about RAM
<Aloha> waini, whats super-grub?
<prince_jammys> Aloha: a grub recovery live cd
<thostyn> Could be RAM, it's an old PC
<JosiahW> anybody here changed the firmware of a wrt54gl to the DD-Wrt firmware?
<nickrud> gamerdude: I'm not sure what you did ... Try creating a new user, and changing it there. It may be necessary for you to reset all the keys and start over on this user
<danisahne> i am trying to setup xen. are the libs coming with ubuntu compatible concerning the 4gb fixup bug?
<Aloha> prince_jammys, what do you mean by "recovery"?
<nickrud> thostyn: when you start the cd, it has a choice to check it
<gamerdude> nickrud: hmm, well they were greyed out long before i created my own key heh
<g[r]eek> soundray: That fakeRaidHowto is exactly what I wanted. Thanks. Cheers
<soundray> thostyn: 256MB can be tight. Look at your boot messages, or open a Terminal (Applications-Accessories-Terminal) and run 'free'
<prince_jammys> Aloha: when grub gets corrupted (eg if you reinstall windows in a dual boot machine)
<waini> super grub is a small cd for repairing the grub bootloader
<zoidberg_> in skype i do not see a video option....but in camorama i can see my webcam just fine...what can i do to enable my webcam in skype?
<gamerdude> nickrud: would there be a command line that would allow me to change that key?
<waini> with hdd in - now grub hangs
<Aloha> prince_jammys, so it rewrites the MBR?
<wasta> tyy
<prince_jammys> Aloha: or not corrupted, but somehow busted ... i don't really know grub but i've used the cd
<nickrud> gamerdude: try the gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/gnome-screensaver I gave you earlier
<prince_jammys> Aloha: dunno
<J_Ripper> test
<prince_jammys> Aloha: i think yes
<gamerdude> nickrud: no errors
<Furythor> how I do disable compiz, so game performance would be better ?
<gamerdude> nickrud: didn't do anything when i typed that
<soundray> zoidberg_: which version of skype do you have?
<J_Ripper> is jemand hier der deutsch spricht?
<prince_jammys> Aloha: the time i used it actually didn't work - i had to go in with another live cd and edit menu.lst manually
<J_Ripper> anny german in here?
<dgjones> !de | J_Ripper
<ubotu> J_Ripper: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nickrud> gamerdude: it did stuff. Normally when a terminal command is run, no output means successful completion
<J_Ripper> oh
<Aloha> prince_jammys, gotcha
<J_Ripper> thx :D:D
<zoidberg_> soundray, version 1.4.0.1
<Furythor> how I do disable compiz, so game performance would be better ?
<zoidberg_> soundray, version 1.4.0.118
<gamerdude> nickrud: alright, just lettin ya know there were no errors heh
<nickrud> gamerdude: now, check in gconf-editor again
<soundray> zoidberg_: it's too old, it doesn't have video support.
<prince_jammys> Furythor: in kde, "kwin --replace", in gnome, probably "metacity --replace" but i aint sure
<gamerdude> nickrud: the only thing i can change is the value of the key
<zoidberg_> soundray, which version does?
<nickrud> gamerdude: that's all you should change
<soundray> zoidberg_: the medibuntu repository contains a version 2 which is in beta. I don't know whether that supports video, but it's probably worth having a look
<gamerdude> nickrud: changing the value won't change the theme though which is what i want to do
<zoidberg_> soundray, how do i uninstall the old version....the one i have installed right now
<miniux> zoidberg_,soundray: Yes the medibuntu repo version has video in it (just checked my skype)
<nickrud> gamerdude: then there's something wrong with the app, it's supposed to monitor that setting according to standards. you may have to log out and back in.
<zoidberg_> miniux, how do i uninstall version 1.4 that is on my computer right now
<jam> hello, me again. I have more questions :P
<miniux> zoidberg_; Did you install using a deb package?
<jam> does anyone have experience using VMware for virtualisation?
<gamerdude> nickrud: did you check the page on gnome-look, to see what i'm trying to change? heh
<soundray> miniux: thanks! zoidberg_: if you installed a ubuntu package, it should upgrade automatically.
<nickrud> yup, the theme for the gnome-screensaver. Everything there is pretty standard. I've run across a couple apps with bugs, though.
<gamerdude> nickrud: maybe if you seen the instructions it would make more sence
<gamerdude> nickrud: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Gnome+Lock+Dialog+Silver?content=67776
<soundray> !medibuntu | zoidberg_
<ubotu> zoidberg_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zoidberg_> miniux, soundray i installed using the .deb pakcage
<Dimitree> how can i mount .iso files which are not ISO 9660 format ?
<nickrud> gamerdude: I've got it open already, looked at it the first time.
<soundray> zoidberg_: well done. If you want to remove  it manually just to be sure, do 'sudo apt-get --purge remove skype'
<miniux> zoidberg_:Do what ubotu said but he typed quicker ^^
<gamerdude> nickrud: ah okay, hmm so yeah i'm guessing they are talking about changing the "name" right?
<nickrud> gamerdude: no, the value of the key. The name is what the app looks for, so it can find the value you set
<Zoidfarb> So I just download the firefox3 beta3, does anyone know how to install flash for it?
<Ayabara> on my dell, the only restricted driver in the manager is the nvidia one. if ubuntu hasn't added the intel wireless driver, does that mean I don't need it?
<gamerdude> nickrud: so if i type "silver" in the value, it doesn't do anything
<gamerdude> nickrud: even after rebooting
<soundray> Ayabara: the intel wireless driver is not restricted
<miniux> Is there anyone here running 7.10 on an ATI FireGL Mobility 5200 with any eyecandy? (Thinkpad T60p)
<soundray> zoidberg_, Zoidfarb: you related? ;)
<danisahne> someone can tell me what the main differences between the normal and the alernate version of the cd iso are?
<Ayabara> soundray, ahh ok.
<Xompire> there any channel I can go to for support?
<Zoidfarb> I'm his cousin. (not really, watch Futurama)
<soundray> Xompire: this one will be fine
<nickrud> gamerdude: doesn't work here either
<miniux> danisahne; I think the normal loads a live CD and then you install via GUI and the alternate is more text based, someone correct me I'm wrong
<Xompire> alright thanks soundray
<miniux> danisahne; you would use the alternate if your having troubles installing with the regular install cd
<jam> Yo, anyone using VMware for Virtual machines?
<soundray> !alternate | danisahne
<Xompire> well, i'm a total newb to ubuntu/linux, and I can't for the life of me figure out how to install wine
<ubotu> danisahne: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<soundray> Xompire: 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<Xompire> I've been searching the web for 2 hours can't find anything that works
<nickrud> gamerdude: you've done all the steps given, there's something wrong with the steps, or the integration.
<Xompire> k i'll try that
<gamerdude> nickrud: well, i finally got it =) thanks for making me push through haha!
<soundray> !software | Xompire
<ubotu> Xompire: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<soundray> !wine | Xompire
<ubotu> Xompire: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<nickrud> gamerdude: what was the last step you took?
<Ayabara> soundray, so there is no restricted driver I should get for my "Intel® Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-PCI Card"? I'm grasping for straws...
<gamerdude> nickrud: i need to extract the folder in tact, rather then taking the files out of the folder
<soundray> Ayabara: no, there isn't. Intel is good that way, they release free drivers for wireless.
<Zoidfarb> Ayabra, you might be able to use the windows driver by using ndiswrapper
<nickrud> gamerdude: ah, so it had nothing to do with gconf-editor. I'd assumed you'd followd the directions ;p
<Xompire> also, is there any sort of "program files" I'm trying to install a xfire attachment to gaim
<Zoidfarb> or, you may already be using a free driver
<gamerdude> nickrud: i learned a new command today "nautlus" which made that allot easier hah
<soundray> Ayabara: don't know if there is one out for that device yet. Did you buy Ubuntu preinstalled?
<Zoidfarb> Xompire, program files mostly go in /usr/bin/
<gamerdude> nickrud: so for taking up so much time :P
<Xompire> alright
<Zoidfarb> but any Gaim/pidgin plugins would probably go in the .purple directory
<nickrud> gamerdude: I've had insomnia tonight, thanks for helping me pass the time
<Zoidfarb> (purple is the library used by gaim/pidgin)
<Zoidfarb> I would look up specific instructions before throwing stuff in /usr/bin/
<soundray> !enter | Zoidfarb
<ubotu> Zoidfarb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pg> Hi, all - How can I set up s2disk (uswsusp package) to be the default hybernation method (and s2ram the default sleep method)?
<Ayabara> soundray, no. I'm sitting in Norway, and Dell don't offer Ubuntu preinstalled here
<Zoidfarb> it's almost 3 am, hardly anyone's here.
<gamerdude> nickrud: actually i have a completely different issue that's probably quite a bit harder hah!
<Zoidfarb> Ayabara, does your wireless not work?
<Ayabara> Zoidfarb, I see my networks and connect to it, but when I try to use it I'm thrown out, and it doesn't reconnect until next boot
<soundray> Zoidfarb: are you a little US-centric?
<gamerdude> nickrud: i can't for the life of me figure out how to increase the scroll wheel lines on my mouse, there is no tab for that in system -> preferences -> mouse
<Zoidfarb> fact: it's 3 am here. fact: this channel is relatively dead (by the standards of this channel)
<abhi_> really?
<miniux> fact: It is also 5am
<c1|freaky> is gthere any RSS feed about ubuntu releases or release process?
<Zoidfarb> Ayabara, I would try using ndiswrapper: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NdisWrapper
<soundray> Zoidfarb: let's not make this into a lengthy discussion. The fact is, this channel has an etiquette, and it's best to stick to that 24 hours a day.
<ubuntuu> hello, i am using ubuntu feisty , how to set firewall to accept all connection .
<nickrud> gamerdude: I don't think that's implemented yet.
<Ginungaggap> good mornig
<gamerdude> nickrud: i read on some website that was vague, that it's possible to change that in X, but i don't know where
<Furythor> How I do disable compiz so that it does not load when I next time start X ?
<soundray> Ayabara: if you want to go down the ndiswrapper route, see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<prince_jammys> Furythor: did you try what i said earlier?
<soundray> !wifi | Ayabara, see also here if you haven't already
<ubotu> Ayabara, see also here if you haven't already: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Furythor> yeah
<Ayabara> soundray, thanks. is there a reason not to go down the route?
<prince_jammys> it worked?
<Ginungaggap> Does anybody know what I have to do to make my system shut down, when I press the power-button on my case?
<Furythor> but my session went jinxed...
<prince_jammys> and now compiz autostarts?
<jhaig> Is it possible to search the file list of uninstalled packages?  I am looking for which package installs /usr/share/sip/qt
<Furythor> oops
<^^MAg^^> jhaig: dpkg -S /usr/share/sip/qt
<miniux> jhaig; /sip/qt sounds like trolltech qtopia or something
<soundray> Ayabara: well, fairly often it doesn't  work so well, and you're using a Windows driver in a Linux system, which I find unsatisfying on an intellectual level ;)
<Xompire> I downloaded wine from there site, i'm guess i got there source code, so I extracted it now what?
<Furythor> should not read a thing in half counsious state...
<prince_jammys> jhaig: you can browse with "sudo aptitude" is one way to view uninstalled packages
<nickrud> gamerdude: http://linux.die.net/man/4/mouse-driver has all the possible mouse settings, they would go into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Furythor> Prince_jammys I did not see what you suggested due my x session jinxed
<Ayabara> soundray, hehe. I would have to agree
<serqiu> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<gamerdude> nickrud: i'll take a peek thanks
<prince_jammys> Furythor: I don't know for sure cuz i use KDE, but i thought "metacity --replace" would do it
<Furythor> ok, well I would rather use "sure methods"
<prince_jammys> Furythor: or graphically you can go to Preferences->Appearance
<serqiu> is ubuntu feisty by default firewalled
<Xompire> I guess i should just SPM wine, it would be alot easier
<soundray> Ayabara: there are a few hits on the ubuntu forums searching your wireless card model name
<nickrud> serqiu: by default ubuntu doesn't use a firewall, there are no apps listening to the internet
<Furythor> is compiz and visual efffects one and same thing, I quess that not
<nickrud> Furythor: yes they are, as used in ubuntu
<soundray> Ayabara: tuxmobil.org is another good place -- it lists installation reports for laptops
<waini> thanks to all - problem solved
<Furythor> ok, so when I do disable visual effects from system>preferences>appearance it does not use compiz ?
<nickrud> Furythor: correct
<Furythor> ok
<Furythor> since I belive that it prevents running of some games...
<nickrud> Furythor: it most certainly does :)
<Ayabara> soundray, thanks for digging, I'll look into it
<Xompire> How much does virtualbox bottleneck you system?
<Webdevotion> Hey guys, having a problem with using 'ping www.google.com' on my ubuntu server 7.10
<soundray> Ayabara: good luck
<Webdevotion> it returns "unknown host"
<Furythor> anyways, really really twinky question, since I do have external screen connector in computer, could it be used to "clone" stream out and record it ?
<soundray> Webdevotion: can you ping 66.102.9.147 ?
<nickrud> Webdevotion: ping 208.67.216.231
<Webdevotion> yes i can
<Webdevotion> guess problem with dns
<Furythor> Is it possible to install wine elsewhere than in home directory ?
<Webdevotion> is it possible that it depends on my router?
<soundray> Webdevotion: yes
<nickrud> Webdevotion: what's in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Webdevotion> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<prince_jammys> Furythor: the only wine stuff in your home dir is config files and your fake "C:" drive -- you set up your drives anywhere want though
<Furythor> so, how I do that ?
<nickrud> Webdevotion: try changing it to 208.67.222.222 , (opendns) as a test
<prince_jammys> Furythor: in wine configuration -> drives i think
<Furythor> ok
<prince_jammys> Furythor: you tell it where you want the fake drives to be
<In-Sane> Hi all, I miss the channel :)))
<nickrud> oh, laptop battery is dieing. Gotta go
<Webdevotion> i tried that today (also 4.2.2.2) and am using that dns know also in my router
<Furythor> ok
<Webdevotion> windows and osx boxes work fine
<Webdevotion> I will try again
<soundray> nickrud: may it charge in peace
<Pascal_1> hello
<Pascal_1> i've got a problem with pam_mount   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/117736
<Pascal_1> does this bug is still present today
<Pascal_1> is there a way to correct it ?
<Webdevotion> nickrud: tried it ( just wrote the changes and tried to ping google again )
<Webdevotion> to no avail
<Webdevotion> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<Webdevotion> anyone else cares to look into my problem?
<serqiu> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Webdevotion> can't use name resolving on my ubuntu server ( as in ping www.google.com return unknown host, ping <ipaddress> does work )
<soundray> Webdevotion: I don't think you're asking the right channel, as the problem seems to be your router.
<prince_jammys> Furythor: i've never moved my c drive though - if you try that you'll have to move all the stuff in ~/.drivec or make a symlink
<threefcata> hi, i'm trying to compile pidgin, but ./configure gave me this: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<prince_jammys> symlink might be a good idea
<Webdevotion> soundray: any tips for me than?
<Webdevotion> as were to look? vendor foruM?
<soundray> Webdevotion: good idea
<Webdevotion> tnx
<Webdevotion> have a nice day
<soundray> threefcata: why not install from ubuntu repositories?
<threefcata> soundray: is there?
<soundray> !info pidgin | threefcata
<ubotu> threefcata: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<Furythor> well, I got quite annoying conflict with few installed software and messed it real good, so I decided to make fresh install of ubuntu, plus I wanted to increase my swap
<threefcata> ...
<JosiahW> Anybody have the DD-Wrt SP2 firmware on hand?
<Pascal_1> any idea for my problem ?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<m4steR> I compiled imagemagick using the ufficial guide, but when I try to do 'convert'...
<m4steR> convert: error while loading shared libraries: libMagickCore.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MenZa> m4steR: imagemagick is in the repos. Why bother compiling it?
<Sp4rKy> how can i force update-initramfs to add a module located in /lib/modules/mykernel/ubuntu/... in addition of all the module added by the MODULES=most configuration ?
<m4steR> MenZa, to learn =)
<m4steR> and because in the repositories is old
<prince_jammys> m4steR: is that lib installed?
<soundray> Sp4rKy: have a look at /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<m4steR> i have just compiled it, not other
<russo> hi guys, i can't get my cdroms to run at 32bit and dma... any suggestions?
<Sp4rKy> soundray: i added the module at the end of this file, without any success
<Furythor> Great, I gotta recharge my wireless mice :C so I will have to do something else for while...
<soundray> Sp4rKy: did you sudo update-initramfs ?
<russo> i've tried hdparm and i've tried hdparm.conf
<O987987> what is a good dynamic dns client updater for ubuntu?
<m4steR> prince_jammys, i have to install that lib?
<m4steR> but i don't know how
<M-Nagato> m4steR, so i'm guessing you didn't make install (i think there's a better way to do it in ubuntu but this is the one i know) it or anything?
<Sp4rKy> soundray: of course, but the module isn't added
<m4steR> M-Nagato, no...
<soundray> O987987: ddclient or ez-ipupdate
<rorUnni> hello, is it expected behaviour of trackerd that it constantly takes up one core and after running for 2,5hour 20% ram(~800mb) ?
<m4steR> M-Nagato, i followed the official guide: ./configure, make, sudo make install
<prince_jammys> m4steR: i would guess... but i dunno
<M-Nagato> ah
<prince_jammys> m4steR: check if you have it
<Sp4rKy> soundray: since it's an ubuntu module, should I add smthg special in the module file ? or just the module name like othr modules ?
<m4steR> prince_jammys, what?
<prince_jammys> m4steR: the lib
<soundray> Sp4rKy: have you checked that a) the initrd is really updated in the right place, b) that the initrd line in menu.lst points to it?
<soundray> Sp4rKy: just the model name
<soundray> *module
<Sp4rKy> soundray: yes, but the module isn't added
<soundray> Sp4rKy: then I don't know, sorry
<Sp4rKy> soundray: i use update-initramfs with the -v option to get the list of added file
<Sp4rKy> and nothing about my module :(
<m4steR> prince_jammys, no, and it is not in the repositories...
<Xompire> does anyone use xfire?
<DreamOfMirrors> hello
<Xompire> if so can you use voice chat on xfire/gaim?
<russo> does anyone have any ideas for me... i can't find a sollution online... are there any dma modules that need to be loaded or something
<serqiu> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<demon981> hi there ubuntu users
<demon981> i have a question for you
<Zachera> O_o
<Zachera> How the...
<demon981> how can i remove an icon from the desktop than points to a hard drive mounted partition?
<demon981> but i don't want to unmount it
<demon981> can anyone tell me?
<Leechzilla> demon981: gconf-editor > apps > nautilus > desktop and uncheck "Volumes_visible"
<demon981> k
<demon981> i'll try
<djmaxmalta> hi
<djmaxmalta> i need some help with my grapics resolution
<demon981> thanx leechzilla
<demon981> it worked
<Leechzilla> :)
<trisna> ada yng bisa bhs indonesia ga
<djmaxmalta> may some one help me fix my screen?
<djmaxmalta> in x11
<demon981> i user gconf-editor, but i looked somewhere else
<demon981> used
<Imaginal> !ask | djmaxmalta
<ubotu> djmaxmalta: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<djmaxmalta>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<demon981> does anyone have memory leak using compiz and nvidia?
<djmaxmalta> no
<demon981> because this is happening to my laptop
<djmaxmalta> what i do have is screen resoluntion problems with sis card
<djmaxmalta> my laptop only had one problem with its intel graphics card and that was it hated ubuntu
<gamerdude> anyone else noticed youtube in firefox isn't working after the update today?
<gamerdude> or any other video sites apparently heh
<djmaxmalta> what update?
<demon981> i have a geforce go 6200 with driver 169.09 and compiz keeps growing in resident memory
<djmaxmalta> hi5,facebook use you tube for videos
<gamerdude> just got a kernel update about 5min ago - i was up to date yesterday
<djmaxmalta> and firefox on my windows xp worked
<demon981> and even if i close windows, the memory does not free
<O987987> what is a good dynamic dns client updater for ubuntu?
<djmaxmalta> hmmm..... that should be a compix problem
<gamerdude> something must have happened to java/flash after the update today
<threefcata> after make install, can i delete the source code directory?
<demon981> this happens only on nvidia graphics cards
<djmaxmalta> where are the ubuntu guys that should be here helping us?
<gamerdude> djmaxmalta: it's volunteer only, heeh these guys don't have to help :)
<djmaxmalta> my mates all have nvidia as grapihic cards and it hasn't happent to them yet
<ntolo> I just started my  ubuntu and cannot see my windows partition .How can i be able to view in on my desktop ?
<gnarlyc> odd i'm on nvidia w/ two pc's using ubuntu and my memory seems stable
<Imaginal> threefcata: unless you still want it
<djmaxmalta> ntolo
<djmaxmalta> go on the ubuntu forums
<djmaxmalta> and look me up
<gamerdude> djmaxmalta: i've got nvidia as well, no issues here
<djmaxmalta> there is a topic on ur problem
<demon981> @gnarlyc and you don't have any problems? what is the lever of the resident memory?
<djmaxmalta> okay gamerdude my friend do and so do i at work and no problems with it
<threefcata> Imaginal: thx
<gnarlyc> constant 10%
<demon981> level
<gamerdude> djmaxmalta: have you experienced problems with video's online since the update today?
<gamerdude> like youtube?
<djmaxmalta> what i do need is some one to help me on the dam sis resolution  from 1024 x 786 to 1280 x 1024 x16bit
<demon981> djmalta: install the flash plugin from their site
<djmaxmalta> nooo on windows nooooo
<rorUnni> mhm, i haven't rebooted since the kernel update, but youtube is working, collegehumour not
<gamerdude> yeah this kernel update had to have messed up java/flash - seems everyone is having issues
<djmaxmalta> on linux i don't know i just install 6.06 on the p3 i am on now
<djmaxmalta> and the screem is a 19
<gamerdude> rorUnni: that's odd because i can't even watch youtube now heh
<_Lucretia_> got the player working
<djmaxmalta> and the recomended/best resol on it is 1280 x1024x32 (i can go on 16bit at that resol) but ubuntu gets up on 1024 x768x32
<Leechzilla> I updated too and my flash seems fine
<gamerdude> leechzilla: so you got the kernel update today?
<Leechzilla> gamerdude: yes
<gamerdude> leechzilla: have you tried watching youtube?
<M-Nagato> djmaxmalta, edit the screen section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Leechzilla> gamerdude: Yes, no problems here
<Zachera> ONE ONE SEVEN NINE
<gamerdude> wierd, v/strange how some folks are having issues, while others aren't
<Zachera> FOUR*
<Zachera> HOW?!
<djmaxmalta> i did
<compwiz18> did anyone's sound card stop working after today's update?
<djmaxmalta> i dont have permission to save it
<M-Nagato> then edit it as root
<djmaxmalta> and the resolution and the depths where all there
<gnarlyc> I would try reinstalling flash in synaptic if you are having issues. Not a bad start.
<Leechzilla> I had problem with WiFi after updating though. It didn't find my SSID so I had to manually type it in like I'm connecting to a "hidden" network
 * FiveSheetsOfAcid is away: Mensaessen essen
<gamerdude> hmmm i wonder what they did O.O
<djmaxmalta> how comes the cmedia sound cards are not working?
<gamerdude> stop breaking my ubuntu devs ! heeh
<giovanni_h> hi guys
<gnarlyc> Hello.
<giovanni_h> which kernel should I use? the -386 or the -generic? I have a pentium IV
<xompire> why won't it recognize my 8800GT
<gamerdude> doesnt really matter i don't givanni
<dax_roc> Morning all
<jgiorgi> ok im an idiot, i tried and made it worse, gnome is messed up i need to reinstall it but i cant figure out how and i tried installing kde but now im just running gnome with a bunch of kde applications i cant figure out how to remove, please tell me how to remove all this kde crap and reinstall gnome
<gnarlyc> for kde...remove everything that starts w/ a K and is discribed as a KDE app
<gnarlyc> good luck
<jgiorgi> i installed all through terminal, y wont it remove all there too?
<gnarlyc> it will but you have to find them all
<dax_roc> any one know a solution to boot hanging on "ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:01.[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
<gnarlyc> i recommend synaptic
<giovanni_h> gamerdude: I think there is a difference
<jgiorgi> i installed all at once with command sudo apt-get install kde
<Anarchist> Hi. what's port exactly Bittorennt client using? i need to set the port in my router.
<boss> how do i install .rpm and .dmg setup files and let me how to convert them into debian
<xompire> is 7.10 64 bit?
<gnarlyc> i know but all the apps are KDE dependencies ish and are not removed with it
<gamerdude> givanni_h: you might see a minimal performance difference, but not enough to write home about
<dax_roc> boss: dmg are for a mac
<jgiorgi> ubuntu 7.1 has 64 and 32 bit versions
<erUSUL> Anarchist: see the configuration of your client ... standar is 6881 iirc
<boss> dax_roc: what abt .rpm??
<O987987> what is a good dynamic dns client updater for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<giovanni_h> have you had any issues with nfs recently?
<dax_roc> boss why do you want to install rpm ?
<gamerdude> nfs?
<giovanni_h> network file system gamerdude
<Slart> O987987: check the dyndns site.. they have a list of clients
<soundray> O987987: what was wrong with my earlier answer
<gnarlyc> I was wondering is Alien worked well myself. I haven't tried it. I do my best to find .deb packages.
<jgiorgi> how do i reinstall a messed up gnome
<Anarchist> erUSUL: i dont see any other else tab. unless the "download "upload' "event" tab.
<boss> i just want to know how to convert .rpm to .deb
<gamerdude> giovani_h: nopers
<Slart> !alien | gnarlyc
<ubotu> gnarlyc: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<gamerdude> giovani_h: but i have experienced issues with flash/java since the kernel update today - i can't watch any video's online
<Adys> Hello, Im trying to remove firefox 2.0.0.12 (since Im using swiftweasel2 and ff3), but it tells me its going to remove gnome-user-guide, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-docs and yelp - is it safe to remove it anyway?
<dax_roc> boss: first check to see if there is an exsisting version via synaptic , then if not get the source and build ( not recommended )
<erUSUL> Anarchist: netstat -putan | grep clientname   and see in what ports it has status LISTEN
<Slart> gamerdude: youtube doesn't work for you?
<djmaxmalta> bk
<gamerdude> slart: nope none of them do
<DarK_MaN> flash player
<DarK_MaN> install
<boss> i know there is some procedure to convert..does any one know it??
<DarK_MaN> :D
<Slart> gamerdude: hmm.. odd.. works for me on ubuntu 7.10, 64 bit
<Slart> gamerdude: there was a flash update a day or two ago.. sure it wasn't that one that killed your flash?
<gamerdude> 64-bit here as well - but i've talked to a few others that are having similar issues as me
 * dax_roc cries hardy broke my usplash :|
<jimcooncat> I need an indepth troubleshooting guide to repositories, can someone send me a link?
<Slart> boss: I think you a word there
<gamerdude> slart: well i say it was the kernel update, because i was completely up to date yesterday and was able to watch video's just fine - now after the kernel update like 15min ago i can't watch them
<Slart> boss: or you are still talking about rpm to deb? =)
 * erUSUL thinks that dax_roc should spect things to broke on a release that it is not even beta
<jgiorgi> ubuntu 32 bit has a flash bug that wont be fixed till the end of time go to the forums theres a fix in there somewhere, i downloaded it before just hard to find
<gnarlyc> I did not get a kernel update, what are you using now?
<erUSUL> jgiorgi: the bug is fixed now
<erUSUL> !brokenflash | jgiorgi
<ubotu> jgiorgi: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<Slart> gnarlyc: there was a kernel update for the vmsplice but
<boss> Slart: i have got files which are in .rpm form..so i need it
<Slart> scratch that but
 * dax_roc knows this but hopes for the best , box was way too unstable / unusable on gutsy :O
<gnarlyc> ok
<Anarchist> erUSUL: it appear this -> (Not all processes could be identified, non-owned process info will not be shown, you would have to be root to see it all.)
<Anarchist>  
<jgiorgi> they finally fixed it??? hell must have just froze over lol
<boss> i think no1 knows it
<Slart> boss: well.. alien is said to be dangerous.. but it's the only one I know of
<xompire> is the standard personal computer 64bit or only the 64bit amd and intel?
<Slart> xompire: the regular one is 32-bit
<erUSUL> Anarchist: what is your clientname? what bt client are you using?
<xompire> oh snap
<Anarchist> erUSUL: BitTorrent
<dax_roc> boss what are you trying to install , ( not that they dont know it just prob they dont care :P )
<gamerdude> xompire: 64-bit is becoming standard, but when you go to buy a PC you can still choose 32-bit or 64-bit
<Slart> boss: I would think that compiling from source would be better than installing a rpm
<Solmaze-Laptop> Anyone know if theres a fix for the intel 965 driver bug?
<israel> hi
<gamerdude> i hope hell don't have to free over before commercial game developers start developing for linux
<Adys> If anyone here knows... Im trying to remove ff2, and synaptic tells me its going to remove gnome-user-guide, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-docs and yelp - is it safe to remove it anyway?
<gamerdude> that is really going to turn the tide =)
<jgiorgi> just compiling windows and linux version would be fine by me
<jgiorgi> that all i cant do in lin is play games
<russo> i can't get my sata dvd to run with dma... an its driving me nuts. does anyone have any ideas?
<gnarlyc> Adys: I saw that with something, I don't recommend it.
<Solmaze-Laptop> If they can't squeeze a good buck, wont happend anytime soon.
<jgiorgi> restricted drivers ... google?
<jgiorgi> i would pay for linux games
<dax_roc> Solmaze-Laptop: which bug ?
<gamerdude> solmaze-laptop: yeah i tried to tell the folks on digg.com that - but for some reason they didn't want to listen heh
<jgiorgi> same price i would pay for windows
<Solmaze-Laptop> GOnna look for it dude, thanks !
<erUSUL> Anarchist: i have checked here and is 6881
<Anarchist> erUSUL: thx...
<gamerdude> xp and vista bite, i feel like the only option for good gaming these days is on consoles
<Solmaze-Laptop> Well I have the 966Q drivers on my HP desktop computer, but when I selected the driver in the manager, my screen went apeshit
<Adys> Gnarlyc: yeah but id still like to uninstall ff2 :/
<Solmaze-Laptop> err 965
<Adys> flash doesnt really like when theres more than one ff install
<gnarlyc> Adys: Yes, so look up each of those and see what they do.
<deadelus> hello any one from poland who can answer few questions ?
<erUSUL> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<deadelus> dziekuje
<_coredump_> mahlzeit zusammen
<boss> i have downloaded some .rpm file how do i install it??
<Imaginal> Good article on linux games http://www.bit-tech.net/gaming/2007/04/09/Linux_has_game/
<erUSUL> boss: you shouldn't as pointed out many times
<gnarlyc> Adys: It says that ubuntu-desktop is kind of important, but I don't even have it installed. Lemme know.
<dax_roc> boss use synaptic !
<Adys> um
<erUSUL> boss: what program are you trying to install??
<djmaxmalta> i there any one out there that cn help me on my screen resolution problem?
<erUSUL> dax_roc: synaptic wont work with rpm
<erUSUL> !fixres | djmaxmalta
<ubotu> djmaxmalta: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Adys> Gnarlyc: If yelp gets uninstalled, ff3 or swiftweasel will automatically read the help files?
<boss> flash,acrobat and jre ..all are in .rpm form...i have not been able to install
<Adys> Otherwise I dont see how
<gamerdude> is the epiphany browser any good?
<dax_roc> erUSUL: as I said before check to see if its available via synaptic if not get source and build ( not reccomended )
<gamerdude> i thought about trying an alternative browser to see if i can watch video's on it
<Adys> gamerdude:  64bit?
<gamerdude> adys: yes
<gnarlyc> Adys: I'm not familiar with those apps.
<roath> I have a problem when trying to install Ubuntu on my computer, i get the boot screen but after that nothing is shown on my monitor (and its not on standby either, the CD works hard for a while, then goes quiet) any idea what could cause this or how i can install ubuntu? i run 64bit dualcore processor
<gamerdude> adys: video's were working fine for me yesterday, now after the kernel update a about 25min ago i can't watch them
<gnarlyc> boss: synaptic has all of those in .deb format
<deadelus>  what i do with *.tar.gz2 files ? how i instal it ?
<Adys> gamerdude:  flash is still horrible on ff2 64bit, theres a guide somewhere on the ubuntu forums on how to install swiftweasel 32bit on ubuntu64 and put flash on it
<zhanx> how to find the system uptime in number of day?
<Adys> It worked perfectly for me
<Ein_> hi
<gamerdude> adys: it was working fine though until today :(
<Adys> Gnarlyc: removing and ill tell you
<Slart> zhanx: uptime and use a calculator
<n2diy> zhanx: run top
<gnarlyc> Adys: ok gl
<boss> gnarly: thanks ..i will try..are u sure??
<erUSUL> dax_roc: ???
<gamerdude> w000t !! that fixed it
<Adys> gamerdude:  yeah, bad update probably, just try that see if it does
<erUSUL> !flash | boss
<ubotu> boss: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<gnarlyc> boss: yes search for jre for the jre and install or reinstal jre 6
<erUSUL> !java | boss
<ubotu> boss: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<zhanx> n2diy, thanks 123 days
<dax_roc> erUSUL: eh ?
<erUSUL> boss: acrobat reader is on the medibuntu repositories
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | boss
<ubotu> boss: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Ein_> I'm trying to re master my Ubuntu and I like to install latest update on new live cd... can I?
<n2diy> zhanx: cool, me max. is 127.
<roath> anyone know how i can install ubuntu on a 64bit dualcore system? nothing happens after i choose install on the boot screen (screen goes black and CD only "works" for a moment before going quiet)
<cipher_> i noticed that s20powernowd is causing a lot of wakups on my centrino laptop (~20% when idle). is it a good idea to get rid of it and use the ondemand cpu govener instead?
<gamerdude> adys: i installed epiphany and it's running video w00t heeh
<Slart> roath: were you using the live cd? if so, try the alternate install cd
<erUSUL> dax_roc: < dax_roc> erUSUL: as I said before check to see if its available via synaptic if not get source and build ( not  reccomended ) <<<< 5this was not meant to me
<zhanx> n2diy, latop used as a desktop so power outage dont hurt
<Adys> cool :)
<gnarlyc> boss: for flash  search flash and find the plugin you need for the browser
<gamerdude> no kidding heeh, i didnt wanna have to go medievil on the devs haha
<dax_roc> erUSUL: it was :P , nm tho I sent it to boss earlier :O
<gnarlyc> boss: as for reader, i would use ubuntu's built in reader
<soundray> roath: it should normally install without a problem. Choose the Check CD option to make sure that your burn was successful.
<gamerdude> adys: i don't suppose you know if there's a way to import firefox bookmarks to epiphany eh? hehe
<Ayabara> is there a good (batch) rename util for gnome, like krename i kde?
<n2diy> zhanx: Roge that, desktop here, I shut down for Thunder Storms, and now, with Ubuntu, updates.
<Adys> gamerdude: there should be but ive never used it so I wouldnt be able to tell
<McLoyd> is there any german help server here
<erUSUL> !de
<McLoyd> on irc ubuntu server?
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<McLoyd> thank you for help
<Ramon-> amon-ra everyone
<gamerdude> hrm yeah it can import, but not firefox bookmarks heh bummer oh well
<Ramon-> Do you want to read the reveal?
<gnarlyc> Is there one of these servers for windows users?
<Ramon-> It involves biblical figures
<psicobra> morning all
<Ramon-> yes or no?
<psicobra> errr
<Ramon-> it must not be given against will?
<erUSUL> !ot | Ramon-
<ubotu> Ramon-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aswd> hi, can anyone tell me a good client for blogging, i need to use it with self-hosted wordpress
<Ramon-> erUSUL ?
<Ramon-> BEGINNITIO REVELATIONEM
<Ramon-> DECODE BIBLIA
<Ramon-> Revel - Abraham is associated with the Egyptian pharaoh Amenemhat I (translates: amen is the head) who worshiped the god Amun (Amen). Abraham god then be associated with in the Abrahamic religions god as amun, amon, omon, amen and the deity aamon. Abraham/Amenemhet I
<Ramon-> Revel - Jacob = King Yakubher
<Ramon-> Revel - Moses = Thutmose III
<FloodBot1> Ramon-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ramon-> Revel - David = Psusennes I
<erUSUL> !ops | Ramon-
<ubotu> Ramon-: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
 * erUSUL good floodbot ;)
<roath> soundray: the CD works perfectly on my other computer, does ubuntu work without any VGA card (mine is PSI Express x16)?
<[chr0n0s]> hah
<xompire> that's lame, cedega isn't free
<erUSUL> xompire: wine is
<[chr0n0s]> cedega is free from svn/cvs i think
<Jocke1> When having 15+ tabs open in Firefox, CPU utilization very often goes to 100% and slows the system. Would it be easy to fix the issue or should I try another browser? If so, which browser would you recommend?
<psicobra> xompire, i used to pay for cedega and it wasn't worth the money so i gave up on it and i thought i would give wine a try and belive it or not it plays counter strike source no problems
<[chr0n0s]> Jocke1, use firefox 3.0 beta
<roath> soundray: the computer doesn't freeze as far as i notice, it looks more like ubuntu cant show itself correctly on my computer, since the loading screen before the LIVE starts shows for a split second, but horribly distorted
<roath> it is the 64bit version of ubuntu aswell
<Ayabara> I need to recfg the wepkey of my wireless network. how can I remove the info I have entered earlier?
<juckum> cake!
<Jocke1> [chr0n0s]: You think that one doesn't have the same issue? Maybe I should try it out.
<popey> Ayabara: gconf-editor then look in system/networking/wireless
<[chr0n0s]> Jocke1, actually i never had any problems with 2.0.0.12 too, but 3.0 is faster, i tried it few days back
<popey> Ayabara: you can remove a network and then rescan for networks
<popey> Jocke1: it is faster but less stable
<faemir> Can someone tell me how I can recover data off an ntfs harddrivE?
<Jocke1> [chr0n0s]: ok thx I'll take a look at it
<roath> will the alternate install CD also install the desktop, just want to make sure that i dont just end up with the terminal
<popey> !ntfs | faemir
<ubotu> faemir: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<popey> roath: yes
<roath> ok, thanks
<gnarlyc> faemir: are you on gutsy? if so then it is built in
<phlax> hi -can anyone tell what the difference between the -rt kernels and the -lowlatency ones?
<faemir> gnarlyc, I'm in the gutsy livecd trying to rescue it, but I can't mount it or fsck it =[
<roath> but how can i be sure that it will work when it wont work with the Live CD
<popey> roath: what didn't work with the live cd?
<gnarlyc> faemir: are you repairing ntfs part or ubuntu partition?
<faemir> gnarlyc, ntfs
<Gyde> how do I unlock a file which is F_SETLK locked? there is no process running
<roath> right after the boot screen, when its supposed to show the loading screen and launch the Live CD, it shows for a split second a colorfull line, what to me looks like a distorted "loading screen" or something, its only shown very shortly, so im not sure, but nothing happens past that
<gnarlyc> faemir: if that's the case then maybe the ntfs is too far gone to be read?
<faemir> gnarlyc, I truely hope not =[
<Leechzilla> Is it okay if I resize my ext3 partition (make it bigger) using the Live CD? I don't have a blank CD lying around for gparted
<roath> the CD is "working" even while nothing is happening on screen, so i think its something with my video card not being supported or something
<roath> but then again, in a total noob to linux, so dont listen to what i think :P
<dgjones> roath, by any chance is it a laptop? I have a Toshiba laptop that does that sort of thing, livecd crashes & hangs every time, I used the alternate cd to install and it works perfectly - this was down to the video card
<xompire> Hm, it says "this installer requires admin access" thought I was already
<roath> nope, stationary
<gnarlyc> sorry roath, not paying attention, are you trying to install 64bit gutsy?
<roath> gutsy? you mean the newest ubuntu?
<gnarlyc> yes roath
<boemboem> ppl, i don't get my suspend working please help me
<roath> yeah, trying to install, but currently at school since i have no way to ask for help at home (since it wont install)
<boemboem> :)
<gnarlyc> what processor are you using roath?
<dgjones> roath, from my own experiences, that does sound like a graphics problem, i would expect it to install from the alternate cd as that seems to have better detection & configuration - what is your video card?
<roath> dont remember the actual name, but its 64bit dualcore AMD, 3000Mhz (roughly, cant remember if AMD adds a + or something at the end)
<roath> Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS
<gnarlyc> ok roath i would then take dgjones ' advice
<roath> PSI Express version
<roath> ok, but there is no way to be sure that it will work with that either, correct?
<dgjones> roath, i think i have seen some people with problems with the 8800 nvidia though, might be a good idea to ask in here if it does work first
<roath> well, thats what im doing :P
<xompire> I can't install the 8800GT driver atm
<xompire> keeps saying can't open (driver name)
<[chr0n0s]> ati x3780 x2
<gnarlyc> roath, if everything is backed up on that pc i'd give it a try the way dgjones said, or you can check out the ubuntu forums real quick
<Ayabara_> when I started ubuntu it said that the gnome settings manager have crashed. before the reboot I had enabled backports. could that be the cause? what do I do?
<dgjones> roath, wouldn't want to say it will work for you, when i thought there were problems that took some getting round
<cipher_> btw check nzone.com for the latest beta drivers if you have problems with the current ones.
<roath> i have two partitions on my computer, one being my backup/old system and the other is where i want to install ubuntu, it wont mess with the other partition, right?
<gnarlyc> no roath, in the worst case senario you can install 32 bit to get the bootloader working, if that attempt messes up
<gnarlyc> the other partition will not be affected if you don't tell it to, roath
<roath> well, the 32bit gives tons of errors on the boot screen
<roath> something about the kernel
<roath> ok
<emad> hello , i need a simulation program for electronics engineering
<xompire> is there any tool that will automatically open .run files?
<gnarlyc> eh, then you could just install it w/out a gui if you had to, there are ways around every error, roath
<gnarlyc> emad, is that just a random windows app?
<Unxuxu> hello folks... Is it possible to restart X without close any software... I have some important apps running, and sometimes my gnome crashes with the windows borders... how could I recover that without restart my apps
<Unxuxu> ?
<gnarlyc> correct me if i'm wrong, but no, unxuxu
<gnarlyc> emad, is that just a random windows app?
<Unxuxu> gnarlyc: tks...
<s0u][ight> hello how can i install cabextract without internet connection?
<boss> my players don't play videos both vlc and movie player..it shows blured lines moving
<emad> gnarlyc, did ever worked on the circuit maker or haired about
<boss> please help
<s0u][ight> hello how can i install cabextract without internet connection?
<gnarlyc> i'm sorry emad but i did not understand that fully
<MPS> is there a program to fix mp3 files with a frame error? didn't find any program.
<ItchyHoBo> s0u][ight, u cant if u dont have its deb package already offline
<boss> i have not been ablr to play videos
<s0u][ight> can't i download it from somewhere?
<gnarlyc> yes but downloading requires an internet connection??
<ItchyHoBo> sudo apt-get install cabextract
<s0u][ight> yes i got internet connection with windows
<ItchyHoBo> in another machine
<s0u][ight> not with ubuntu yet
<ItchyHoBo> oh i c
<dgjones> s0u][ight, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/utils/cabextract you can download from here, just selct the right version
<s0u][ight> tn
<emad> gnarlyc >>>> ok ... in windows there is a program called circuit maker ..... thats what am asking for ..... and i would like a prog. on ubuntu like it
<s0u][ight> xx
<s0u][ight> got it
<s0u][ight> ;]
<gnarlyc> ic emad, i'm not sure about a native app, as i don't know what that does, however i'm sure you can find an alternative on google, or you may be able to use wine to emulate it.
<dgjones> s0u][ight, i'm not sure if that will also give you the dependancies, but if not, it links you to those if you need them as well
<xompire> why is it that everything I try to install a program it says, error is not recoverable: exiting now
<boss> videos won't play properly on my ubuntu..what might be the problem??
<s0u][ight> so i need to install them too ?
<Gyde> how do I unlock a file which is F_SETLK locked? there is no process running
<morgan> messagarie
<boss> please let me know
<dgjones> s0u][ight, only if they're not already installed, just try the cabextract first and the others if needed
<gnarlyc> not sure boss and gyde, xompire what are you using to install these apps?
<emad> gnarlyc >>> thanks
<s0u][ight> ok i'm off gonna try it
<xompire> im trying the terminal
<xompire> but i have no idea wth i'm doing
<xompire> i'd using the commands all the tutorials have but none of the ever work
<gnarlyc> what is one program you are installing xompire
<xompire> i'm*
<Gyde> hmm damn, I tryed writing some C code which should unlock the file, but it didn't work or I did it wrong
<xompire> well I was trying to install a nvidia driver so .run
<erUSUL> !nvidia | xompire
<ubotu> xompire: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<emad> gnarlyc >> do u know how to sync. google calendar with evolution
<gnarlyc> i don't emad i don't use evo
<Gyde> emad, I don't think google has any syncs yet, but you can export from google to some other calenders like ms outlook (I think) and maybe from there go to evo
<JonathanD> google has ical.
<DPic> anybody here know how oftern the planet it updated?
<xompire> what about tar.gz?
<DPic> how often the planet is updated*
<prince_jammys> which planet?
<lordleemo> emad: electrical cad, pcb designer, oregano, tgate circuit simulator, and more take a look in applications add remove programmes, or google
<mohbana> my mistake fedora didn't wipe out the kernels, i just need some help pointing the to the ubuntu grub now please
<Nikolas|> Greetings
<xompire> so i'm guessing it doesnt support the 8800GT
<StLemur> Hi, I upgraded a package last night (nothing exotic, just a recommended upgrade via Synaptic) and now I'm getting weird behavior with my mouse. How do I find out which package it was (It was something like kde-lib?) and downgrade/fix it?
<Nikolas|> Could someone tell me how do i  move the php files of my website into my apache2 webserver?
<norty> I have a question, I am using the gnome panel applet Weather Report 2.20.0, the font is black, i want to change it to white, any help?
<mohbana> its on partion sda5
<Nikolas|> Could someone tell me how do i  move the php files of my website into my Apache2 web server? please
<gnarlyc> well norty i'll go check it out, wouldn't mind using that
<Nikolas|> Hey,anyone available for my question?
<Nikolas|> I am an ubuntu newb
<ikonia> ask the question
<norty> Nikolas|, just ask and someone will answer eventually
<leal> hello all.
<ikonia> Nikolas|: ask
<Nikolas|> k
<Nikolas|>  Could you tell me how do i  move the php files of my website into my Apache2 web server?
<ikonia> Nikolas|: where is your website ?
<Nikolas|> in my own pc
<leal> Do you know the pkgs needed to proper install nvidia 6200 on ubuntu?
<ikonia> Nikolas|: ftp or scp them across
<gnarlyc> well norty i have a winter weather advisory for today, as far as the text, i look like it's theme based
<Nikolas|> huh?
<ikonia> Nikolas|: do you know how to use ftp ?
<Nikolas|> ftp://localhost?
<headb0y> hi
<Nikolas|> yes
<xompire> Do any of the nvidia drivers for the 8 series work on ubuntu
<Nikolas|> but is it ftp://localhost ?
<gnarlyc> yes xompire
<ikonia> Nikolas|: so you need to setup an ftp server, or install ssh and use scp
<headb0y> how to mount an ntfs formatted usb to ide adaptor with ubuntu?
<headb0y> it doesnt show up on the desktop
<xompire> I just did what the ubuntu site said to do with the run file and all the terminal did was flash
<Nikolas|> it says that i have not permission do do this action when i move the files on the directory
<xompire> gah, i'm doomed
<ikonia> Nikolas|: you have to move them to your home directory in ftp, then on the server copy them across to the apache2 htdocs root
<gnarlyc> ure trying to install nvidia driver? xompire
<xompire> yeah
<Nikolas|> basically
<Nikolas|> its
<xompire> since it's just showing as the vesa still
<StLemur> Basically, I can't click and drag anything. Can't highlight text, can't play Scrabulous...this is in all applications. I've tried rebooting X.
<gnarlyc> use the restricted drivers... System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers
<Nikolas|> var/www/apache2-default
<xompire> nothing showed up other than my atheros chip
<ikonia> Nikolas|: so ftp to your home directory, then on your apache2 box copy the files across
<gnarlyc> good luck, time to get rdy, hope i was helpful to someone
<ronald_> Iam using Ubuntu 7.10. /dev/sda is my SATA disc. My cdrom is /dev/hdd and since I attached a second ide harddisk (/dev/hda) Ive got problems with dma. I have to switch on dma for /dev/hdd manualle with hdparm. Where could I configure this?
<ikonia> Nikolas|: copy the file from your home dir to your apache2 htdoc root
<gnarlyc> ic ic
<gnarlyc> gl
<xompire> cya
<ikonia> ronald_: hard disks are all Scsi now, /dev/sdX
<hoax> where to get ubuntu for mac
<Nikolas|> What's easiest: ftp,ssh or scp?
<ronald_> ikonia: no when I do a fdisk -l I see /dev/hda
<ikonia> Nikolas|: ssh is scp - depends what you find easy.
<jimcooncat> Nikolas|: it's the same box so you can just use regular copy commands. But you have a permissions problem with the directory you're copying to.
<ikonia> ronald_: all hard disks should be /dev/sd* now
<StLemur> OK, now that's weird...I *can* drag & drop when I set the mouse to left-handed.
<Nikolas|>  jimcooncat: exactly
<ikonia> jimcooncat: is he on the same box, he suggested they where 2 different boxes
<norty> gnarlyc, ok i changed my taskbar font to white, is there a way i can change just the weather report app somehow without having to change my theme.. can i make a script or something?
<ronald_> ikonia: odd thing...
<jimcooncat> ikonia: yes, same box, localhost
<Nikolas|> i installed it with sudo apt-get install apache2
<ikonia> Nikolas|: ok - so jimcooncat is right, you can just use "cp" to copy the files across, or nautilus
<headb0y> how to mount an usb hdd that has been formatted with ntfs? it doesnt show up on the desktop although i installed ntfs-3g and ntfs-config?
<maaike> can anyone help me install a wireless printer? I'm confused
<Faust-C> headb0y, dmesg | tail
<jpits> -de
<maaike> can anyone help me install a wireless printer? I'm confused
<Nikolas|> ikonia: how do i use cp? the files are located in a folder called apache on my desktop and the destination directory is var/www/
<ikonia> Nikolas|: use Nautilus if your not comfy using the command line
<sn00zer> Nikolas|, i believe its cp -R /source /destination
<sn00zer> and maybe a sudo in front if you don't have write permission to the dest
<emad> lordleemo>>>i have tryed this prog. in the past and they dont have a strong support for PIC Micro-controllers ,any way a did a serch for tgate circuit simulator but didnt find any thing ...... can u give me a download link or official website
<jimcooncat> Nikolas|: what shows when you run ls -l /var/www
<Nikolas|> total 4
<Nikolas|> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-02-12 17:34 apache2-default
<maaike> anybody please????? is there anyone who can help me install a printer?
<lordleemo> emad: http://www.tkgate.org/
<warddr> hello, I installed apache 1 minute ago, but I can't edit my www-folder (only root can do that), how can I change that permission?
<Jack_Sparrow> maaike: Printers should be automatic..  What printer
<jimcooncat> Nikolas|: If you're more comfortable with a gui, do "gksudo nautilus" and copy your files over
<Aloha> warddr: chown -R user www-folder
<headb0y> Faust-C: http://rafb.net/p/tNTKXc36.html
<ntemis> hello
<Dr_Willis> of course - will apache then like the fact that its owned by a different user now..
<Aloha> ntemis: hihi
<maaike> Jack_Sparrow: I want to connect a HP Laserjet to my laptop, the printer is hooked up to a print server
<ntemis> need some info please
<maaike> Jack_Sparrow: how can I detect my printers?
<Aloha> ntemis: ask your question
<ntemis> when i delete files on my ntfs partition Nothing goes into the recycle bin
<Jack_Sparrow> maaike: sorry dont know, someone else will
<Faust-C> headb0y, looks like bad disc
<emad> lordleemo>>>>thanks a lot
<ntemis> where i can find this files and permanently erase them?
<headb0y> Faust-C: it works with no problem under windows.
<blackworld> hello i have 128mb of of ram i want to install ubuntu is that possible?????/
<Dr_Willis> maaike,  does it show up as a shared printer to other machines on the lan? If so the gnome printer config tool can  configure shared printers. Some print servers share printers in several ways.
<opteroN> when are ubuntu new versions released is it not every 6 months or something to that extent ?
<lordleemo> emad: your welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> ntemis: do you see a hidden .Trash-user on the ntfs?
<Faust-C> headb0y, linux != windows
<ntemis> on root?
<ntemis> c:\ ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ntemis: On the ntfs where you deleted them
<blackworld> pls help
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<prince_jammys> ntemis: they're not going to go in the Windows recycle bin if you delete them in ubuntu
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<headb0y> Faust-C: its a 500 gb (real 465 gb) ntfs partitioned drive with one 365 gb file on it
<wiltave> join /ubuntu-br
<maaike> Dr_Willis: I have another laptop but that one uses windows and there the same printer is installed
<ntemis> no!
<headb0y> Faust-C: what should i do now?
<blackworld> pls help i wanna install ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> blackworld:  see minimal
<ntemis> i want them to go into ubuntu recyclebin
<ntemis> but they dont
<Faust-C> headb0y, unplug try again
<ntemis> is it a bug?
<Dr_Willis> maaike,  theres normally an icon in the menus for seting up a printer. Takes me about 20 sec to configure my network printer. I just point it to the shared printer. and select the right driver
<Jack_Sparrow> ntemis: no not a bug, you are dealing with a partition from another os.
<Dr_Willis> maaike,  system -> admin -> printing
<ntemis> yes i have a hidden folder .trash-demetris
<prince_jammys> ntemis: check if a Trash: folder was created in your Win partition
<ntemis> now what?
<Nikolas|> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ntemis: Look inside
<Nikolas|> but
<ntemis> i have one
<maaike> Dr_Willis: I looked at that but then the only option is to add a new printer and when I press that I have to choose from a list of several different kind of connections
<Dr_Willis> maaike,  add new printer -> windows printer by samba.
<Nikolas|> when i type http://localhost on my browser it opens a save dialog
<Arelis> Hello, people. Right now i have a bald (done nothing with it) install of Ubuntu. I decided that maybe the reason why everything hoses all the time is because i do something wrong during post-install. But i need good documentation to help me do a good post-install. But where can i find that?
<ntemis> i want all inside DELETED!
<opteroN> when are ubuntu new versions released is it not every 6 months or something to that extent ?
<Dr_Willis> maaike,  if windows is seeing the thing.. its shared by samba/smb.. Other ways may work also.
<ntemis> I DONT USE WINDOWS!!!
<ntemis> JUST THIS NTFS DISK
<prince_jammys> ntemis: do they appear in your normal trash? i think they should
<Jack_Sparrow> ntemis: Lose the caps and the attitude
<headb0y> Faust-C: http://rafb.net/p/pTTvGn19.html
 * FiveSheetsOfAcid is back (gone 01:30:58)
<ntemis> am pissed off with windows
<joequincy> I just installed from the alternate CD, and I appear to have a working installation except for one problem.... I have no output on my monitor. I suspect that the installation process set the default display size to 1280x1024. How can I change this value?
<prince_jammys> ntemis: that's a normal emotion
<ntemis> sorryy
<maaike> Dr_Willis: but when I choose that option and scan for printers, it doesn't find anything
<Nikolas|> jimcooncat: when i type http://localhost it opens a save dialogue
<jimcooncat> ntemis: we've all been there
<ntemis> :)
<ntemis> more relaxed now
<Nikolas|> :-(
<ntemis> to see others suffer like me
<jimcooncat> Nikolas|: maybe it's the script you loaded? I wouldn't know
<Nikolas|> it's
<Nikolas|> index.php
<ntemis> so now
<Dr_Willis> maaike,  no idea there.. it just scanned my network and saw my shared printer. You could find the printers name as seen by the window machines and enter the url for it manually - in my case its  smb://MSHOME/MYTHBOX/HP_LaserJet_6L
<Nikolas|> btw
<Nikolas|> where is the apache2's htdocs folder?
<Jack_Sparrow> joequincy:  after it loads use F2 then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa mode 1024 use tab to accept all other defaults to get into basic gui
<ntemis> i want the .trash-demetris folder to go away and all i delete to go into ubuntu trashbin
<ttt--> hi, how can i set the default pdf viewer?
<ntemis> is that possible?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<maaike> Dr_Willis: okay, I'm trying that now, but do I just give the printer name or do I type in printserverIP/printername?
<jimcooncat> Nikolas|: I believe they don't use htdocs anymore, they changed it to /var/www
<ntemis> no?
<prince_jammys> ntemis: can't you just delete it with rm?
<ntemis> rm?
<Dr_Willis> maaike,  my example showed the Workgroup/Machinename/Printername
<ntemis> remove
<prince_jammys> ntemis: yes
<ntemis> tell me how
<Dr_Willis> maaike,  i also noticed that the thing saw my printer under the 'ipp://' type address.. since its on a cups server.
<Jack_Sparrow> prince_jammys: even if he deletes it every time he dektes a file on that drive it will come back
<t|zz> hi everybody! does ubuntu use sysvinit per default or does it use something like initng, einit? it just boots so fast, i wonder why...
<joequincy> Jack_Sparrow: okay, I'm a total Linux newb... Is that a pair of commands I can type? My screen is essentially off, and I can't turn it on to see what I'm doing...
<ntemis> i want all the files out off the disk and i will format it ext3
<Dr_Willis> !upstart |  t|zz
<ubotu> t|zz: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<muramasa> )
<prince_jammys> Jack_Sparrow: not if he deletes them in a console
<Jack_Sparrow> ntemis: Please also stop using enter after every word
<maaike> Dr_Willis: I'll be right back, I just printed a testpage, let me see if it came out
<t|zz> Dr_Willis:  so this is used by default for 7.10?
<Dr_Willis> t|zz,  Been the default for the last 2 releases I think
<t|zz> Dr_Willis:  thanks
<tp__> Hi, I need some soundcard help...plase
<tp__> please*
<prince_jammys> ntemis: rm /path/to/your/win/partition/.trashwhatever_the_name_is
<ntemis> i tell it to delete .trash
<lossleve> türkçe bilen k0131z varm0131
<ntemis> and ask me if i want to delete it permanetely
<ntemis> and i said yes
<ntemis> now is gone
<prince_jammys> ntemis: very nice
<Jack_Sparrow> tp__: HAve you been through our troubleshooting page for sound, and or the one for intel hda
<bazhang> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ntemis> are the files gone and my hdd free with that space?
<tp__> yes
<prince_jammys> ntemis: yes sir
<ntemis> or it put it somewhere else?
<tp__> I actually used it to get my soundcard working a few days ago
<prince_jammys> ntemis: they went bye-bye
<tp__> I have an ICH8 family chipset wich needed some tweaking, and I got it working.
<ntemis> ok that's very good indeed
<prince_jammys> ntemis: is the FBI coming?
<Nikolas|> How do i install a NVIDIA GeForce 8500+ GT DRIVER?
<ntemis> why?
<tp__> But today there was an auto update from the upadater and now, after the reboot, no sound card is recognized at all
<bazhang> prince_jammys: off topic
<ntemis> nikolas try envy
<ntemis> at least i do
<headb0y> can anyone help me with mounting my external usb hard disk which is ntfs formatted?
<bazhang> ntemis: bad idea
<tp__> I install the sysinfo package and it sees the card, but Ubuntu recognizes no card at all
<ntemis> 7600gs here
<Jack_Sparrow> ntemis: Please do not suggest envy in here.
<prince_jammys> envy no good
<ntemis> why ppl
<Dr_Willis> headb0y,  you may want to install/run (with sudo) the ntfs-config tool.
<ntemis> it works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme | ntemis
<ubotu> ntemis: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<tp__> It trashes the system when Ubuntu is upgraded
<prince_jammys> envy can cause trouble
<StLemur> OK. I've determined that the packages which are making my mouse go funny are probably kdelibs-data (4:3.5.8-0ubuntu3.3) and kdelibs4c2a (4:3.5.8-0ubuntu3.3), which I upgraded from 3.2 last night. How do I downgrade to 3.2 again?
<bazhang> ntemis: will break your system and no support here after it happens
<tp__> any help for my sound problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Jack_Sparrow> tp__: WHat was the problem.. sorry if I missed it
<ntemis> didnt break anything here ?:(
<StLemur> I'm not downgrading Ubuntu, just two packages.
<ntemis> but if you say so
<bazhang> ntemis: just wait
<Jack_Sparrow> ntemis: See works for me above
<tp__> I installed the also drivers for ICH8 chipset intel sound card 2 days ago and it worked fine
<ntemis> i will just use it only for me
<Nikolas|> ntemis what is envy and how do i get it?
<tp__> then this morning the updated installed a few packages, required reboot, and now no sound card is recognized at all
<reallyjoel> I\m using the Live CD right now.. And I need to access and delete some files on an NTFS partition. I\ve gotten access, but not permission to delete bc the entire disk is read only. What can I do about this?
<Jack_Sparrow> ntemis: and when you upgrade.. surprise
<prince_jammys> Nikolas|: dubious package for installing nvidia drivers, not recommended
<tp__> updater*
<Dr_Willis> Nikolas|,  envy is a bad thing to use.. You did try install the nvidia drivers with the restricted-manager tool?
<gold44> anyone  know if there will be a computer store that can replace compusa?
<ntemis> but he will not get the latest driver if he do
<Nikolas|> no
<prince_jammys> Nikolas|: gave me a big headache
<Nikolas|> i just installed ubuntu for my work
<[Nemo]> yra lietuviu
<[Nemo]> :|
<[Nemo]> ?
<headb0y> Dr_Willis: i ran ntfs-config and activated write support for external drives, but the drive doesnt show up on the desktop...
<bazhang> gold44: not the channel for that
<Nikolas|> I am a newb that's why i ask noob questions
<jimcooncat> reallyjoel: theory is you'd have to unmount the disk and mount it again as read-write; I'm not sure exactly how though
<ntemis> envy is here nicola
<ntemis> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Nikolas|> if it was windows i would be a pro :)
<Jack_Sparrow> tp__: if you installed the drivers for that manually then you did a kernel update, you willmost likely need to install them again
<Dr_Willis> headb0y,  thats a different setting to make icons appear there.. Look in the media:// or system:// dirs
<headb0y> reallyjoel: ntfs-3g
<gold44> bazhang: i need to buy video card for my pc
<Begasus> hi peeps ... anyone know what the default app is to import/view pictures from a camera?
<bazhang> newegg then gold44
<Dr_Willis> headb0y,  or the computer:/// dir
<tp__> Jack, I figured that, but it's not seeing a sound card -at all- now
<Begasus> in ubuntu that is$
<vampire> hello
<tp__> nothing to install a driver to as it were
<reallyjoel> jimcooncat: ok, ill look at it.. problem is that i cant reboot since im on a live cd
<Nikolas|> so how do i install an NVIDIA geforce 8500+ XFX driver?
<ntemis> but make sure you unist.. the restricted before you go with envy
<bazhang> ntemis can link to envy without any repercussions?
<Jack_Sparrow> tp__: lspci or lshw dont show it?
<headb0y> Dr_Willis: what program is used to handle such special handlers?
<Dr_Willis> Nikki85,   i normally just run the 'restricted-manager' tool and let it do it. But i guess you are saying the one in restricted-manager is not working..
<tp__> sec
<tp__> I'll check it
<Anarchist>  How To setup a Static IP Address ? i dont have fixed ip.... please help...
<Dr_Willis> headb0y,  thats a feature of the gnome filemanager.
<jam> hey, how do I enable sshd?
<Dr_Willis> jam,  install it. :)
<Dr_Willis> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jam> ah, thanks :P
<Dr_Willis> jam,  ubuntu dont install any services like that by default
<In-Sane> How do I set RealPlayer in Ubuntu as my default player?
<jimcooncat> reallyjoel: you shouldn't have to reboot
<Nikolas|> how do i install an NVIDIA geforce 8500+ XFX driver? lol  seems my question went up high
<tp__> ok, Jack_Sparrow, it's showing a lot of entries for 82001H (ICH8 Family), but nothing about sound
<fevel> Nikolas|: go to restricted drivers
<Nikolas|> where is it?
<Lunar_Lamp> Do the kernel updates put out this morning fix the local exploit that allowed a user to easily gain root?
<prince_jammys> In-Sane: i think in gnome there's Preferences->Preferred Applications
<reallyjoel> jimcooncat: i unmounted it via GParted now, but still it\s read only
<graww> how can I tell if an ssh connection is active?  e.g., I'm on the client, and I want to know if I already have a connection to the server
<Jack_Sparrow> tp__: so it sees ich8.. that is a start
<fevel> Nikolas|: search the gnome panel
<headb0y> Dr_Willis: the computer:// path doesnt show up any of my desired devices and system:// and media:// don't work for me
<Dr_Willis> graww,  perhaps ps ax | grep ssh ?
<In-Sane> prince_jammys: I see. let me check please
<tp__> wait...nm...found the audio controller
<Dr_Willis> headb0y,  its computer:///
<Anarchist>  How To setup a Static IP Address ? i dont have fixed ip.... please help...
<Dr_Willis> headb0y,  i got there by iusing the Places -> computer menu item at the top
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunar_Lamp: Do you have untrusted users using shell accounts on your system?
<joequincy> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks for that. I booted into safe mode and ran that command... and it appears to be working now. here comes the moment of truth.....
<graww> Dr_Willis: yep, thanks
<tp__> hmmmmm.....but no sound card is shown in prefrences > sound
<Lunar_Lamp> Jack_Sparrow, no.
<headb0y> Dr_Willis: the computer item doesnt show my ntfs drive
<Jack_Sparrow> joequincy: great, but that is only basic video modem we can do better.
<prince_jammys> Anarchist: I believe in gnome there is Preferences(or Administration)->Network
<Dr_Willis> headb0y,  you may need to mount it manually perhaps.  its showing mine.   Could check in /media/ also
<headb0y> Dr_Willis: is it maybe because the ntfs partition has no label?
<Nikolas|> fevel: i am confused (i will say again i am a ubuntu newb) what's gnome search panel and how do i get to it?
<Anarchist> prince_jammys: let me check it.. thx
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunar_Lamp: then you have nothing to worry about
<Dr_Willis> headb0y,  normally it used the name 'disk' if it has no label.
<Dr_Willis> headb0y,  i always set Labels for mine. :)
<fevel> Nikolas|: its the panel, not the "search panel"
<headb0y> Dr_Willis: its also not in /media because i already looked there. besides there is no volume or drive showing up with no label (disk label)
<Nikolas|> and where is it?
<Nikolas|> :p
<fevel> Nikolas|: I said search the panel...its the equivalent to the windows start menu
<Dr_Willis> headb0y,  if its a removeabel disk. You may want to try unpluging it and plugging it back in
<Nikolas|> sry
<headb0y> Dr_Willis: i tried that already
<protocol1> If I delete the swap and root partition will grub go with it?
<Lunar_Lamp> Jack_Sparrow, yes I do.  People could exploit bugs in other software on my servers to gain local access etc - and then use that to gain root. I know it's not simple/likely - but I was just asking if the recent updates applied patches for the bug.
<fevel> Nikolas|: got it?
<Nikolas|> yep
<Nikolas|> I just didn't got where is it
<fevel> Nikolas|: now you gotta search, since I dont use gnome I dont know where it is...its probably in administration or preferences
<Dr_Willis> headb0y,  i would double check the fstab file - see if it has an entry for the drive. and if it does use the proper 'mount /media/whatever' command to mount it. You may want to read up on mounting of disks under linux.  Its not real complex. but all this 'auto mounting' stuff just seems a bit flakey at times.
<s0u][ight> hello does someone know a good howto for the bcm4311 wireless card
<fedrox> papeete
<s0u][ight> i need to set it up with ndiswrapper since the bcm43XX sux
<bazhang> fedrox got a question?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunar_Lamp: I personally have not looked at the updates yet.
<fevel> s0u][ight: do you really need it...doesnt restricted drivers take cara of that also/
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Dr_Willis> headb0y,  my example fstab entry for my NTFS disk is   /dev/sda1 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<s0u][ight> i allready got that
<reallyjoel> How can I change permissions on a disk(ntfs partition) via the command line?
<Nikolas|> fevel: i found it
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunar_Lamp: google would be where I would go to try and find out.
<bazhang> Lunar_Lamp: did you just get the headers update?
<fevel> Nikolas|: =)
<Dr_Willis> reallyjoel,  you remount it with the proper options is the proper way.
<Nikolas|> then? :D
<Lunar_Lamp> bazhang, headers, source and kernel
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Im not even using ntfs-3g. odd.
<five> Anyone know what I need to install for 32-bit compatibility on a 64-bit gutsy?
<prince_jammys> reallyjoel: normally this is done in the fstab file
<reallyjoel> Dr_Willis: Proper options? I have remounted but its always readonly
<bazhang> Lunar_Lamp: within the last 24 hours?
<five> I thought it might be linux32, but it doesn't seem to be.
<Dr_Willis> reallyjoel,  ntfs is read only, ntfs-3g is r/w -   May be your issue
<reallyjoel> prince_jammys: is that a textfile?
<Lunar_Lamp> bazhang, yes
<five> I need to run a 32-bit binary on a 64-bit box.
<HEP85> five: ia32-libs
<reallyjoel> Dr_Willis: no i have ntfs3g
<five> HEP85: Thanks :-)
<prince_jammys> reallyjoel: it's a config file that is readable and editable -- in that sense, its a text file located at /etc/fstab. the number after "umask" alters the permissions
<Dr_Willis> reallyjoel,  IF windows did not properly unmount the windows disk, or its some how  unclean. it will also get mounted read only for saftey reasons
<reallyjoel> prince_jammys: thanks
<silvestro> hello
<Dr_Willis> if you mount it from the terminal - it should print out an error message about that. if thats the issue
<jaras> is there something like daemon tools for linux?
<Dr_Willis> My fstab entry for ntfs -->  /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<Dr_Willis> !iso | jaras
<ubotu> jaras: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_Willis> jaras,  not really. Not much of a need. a similer thing has been around in linux for years
<reallyjoel> Dr_Willis: i think the problem is that i didnt check the right box in the config tool.. the "internal" option is greyed out
<bazhang> Lunar_Lamp: I am currently idling in #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-bugs to see if that was the fix
<Dr_Willis> reallyjoel,  highly likely. :)
<reallyjoel> Dr_Willis: but why would it be greyed out_
<Dr_Willis> reallyjoel,  no idea. Mine are not. You did run ntfs-config with sudo?
<silvestro> Hello ciao
<Dr_Willis> reallyjoel,  could be theres no fstab entry at all for the internal disk.  so its ignoring it.
<reallyjoel> Dr_Willis: no, i just ran it from the Applications-menu
<tp__> if a driver install cp'd over a .ko file and then the kernel was upgraded...would that erase it from the device list?   Would installing it again fix it?
<jaras> i know but i'm trying to make my brother convert to linux so i was wondering if there was a gui to mounting iso's?
<tzd> i need help with my mouse settings or perhaps windows settings please? The active window is now controlled by where my mouse pointer are.
<prince_jammys> reallyjoel: what does the ntfs entry in your fstab file say?
<Dr_Willis> reallyjoel,  i alway do 'sudo ntfs-config'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Nikolas|> Could someone explain me this and how to fix it? XAMPP is currently only availably as 32 bit application. Please use a 32 bit compatibility library for your system.
<joequincy> Jack_Sparrow: it does not appear to have worked. I still have nothing on my screen (it turns off)
<Dr_Willis> jaras,  theres some tools that can automate it a little..   but ive never bothered with them.
<bardyr> Nikolas|, why do you want to use xampp?
<HEP85> jaras: gmountiso for example
<Jack_Sparrow> joequincy: When you went through that what did you pick for video card?
<reallyjoel> unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<reallyjoel> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<jaras> Dr_Willis, ok thx
<Nikolas|> it's easier for me
<Nikolas|> bardyr just tell me how to fix it :p
<reallyjoel> prince_jammys: did you get that
<joequincy> Jack_Sparrow: It's an onboard intel "card"
<Dr_Willis> jaras,  saw a  artical on them on a linxu news site just this week -->  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/easy-way-of-mountunmount-iso-images-in-ubuntu.html
<Jack_Sparrow> joequincy: When you went through that what did you pick for video card?
<bardyr> Nikolas|, idk, i just install apache/mysql/php with one apt-get cmd :)
<headb01> Dr_Willis: i tried it with rebooting it doesnt work
<prince_jammys> reallyjoel: there's no ntfs there
<Dr_Willis> headb01,  tried what? :0 its almost bedtime here for me. :)
<reallyjoel> Dr_Willis: running it with sudo dosnt make any difference
<jessid> Hello. How can I restart the usb services withhout restarting the pc?
<Jack_Sparrow> joequincy: And what I told you to select was.....                           VESA
<reallyjoel> prince_jammys: strange, i can access the partition
<Dr_Willis> reallyjoel,  i would wonder if ntfs-config only tweaks existing fstab entries for ntfs disks. You may want to manually add an entry to fstab for the disk
<Nikolas|> bardyr
<Nikolas|> i installed apache2
<Nikolas|> is it different from apache?
<joequincy> Jack_Sparrow: I didn't get what you meant by that. I'll do it now.
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<reallyjoel> Dr_Willis, prince_jammys: remember im using Live CD.. could thast be it?
<bardyr> Nikki85, apache is 1.3 apache2 is 2.x
<prince_jammys> reallyjoel: oh
<prince_jammys> reallyjoel: i see, that's
<headb01> Dr_Willis: i tried rebooting but it still wont show up
<Dr_Willis> reallyjoel,  Gee.. ya might of mentioned that earlier. :) heh heh..
<prince_jammys> reallyjoel: i see, that's your "tmpfs"
<reallyjoel> Dr_Willis: hehe, I did..
<headb01> Dr_Willis: is it possible that a 465 gb ntfs partition with a 365 gb file on it is 2 heavy for ntfs-3g?
<Dr_Willis> headb01,  we are chatting about mounting ntfs disks with reallyjoel  also. :)
<reallyjoel> prince_jammys: ok.. is it possible to solve this at all?
<Dr_Willis> headb01,  i have 500gb NTFS disks used by ntfs-3g
<tp__> Jack_Sparrow:  Ok, I fixed it.  Apparently the orignal fix for my sound card is rather patchy.  Needs to be completely reinstalled every kernel update :(
<Jack_Sparrow> tp__: Great..
<Dr_Willis> my fstab entry for my ntfs disk --> for exampel to show the others -->   /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<prince_jammys> reallyjoel: i really don't have any experience mounting partitions from a live cd -- is it possible? i would say yes, but i don't know how
<tp__> until Ubuntu catches up with the ICH8 chipset apparently
<Jack_Sparrow> tp__: Well not great that you need to reinstall with every new kernel.. but at least you know how to do it
<Dr_Willis> its bed time for me.. so night all. good luck with ntfs.
<tp__> yeah...no biggy really.  Takes about 5 minutes.
<Jack_Sparrow> tp__:I am just glad it is working
<ph8> hey guys! Is there anyway i can use the gutsy repository for just one program? I don't want to upgrade my entire distro
<Nikolas|> Is there any way to run 32 bit applications to 64AMD architecture?
<reallyjoel> prince_jammys, Dr_Willis: OK, thanks for the help! Bye
<tp__> Jack_Sparrow: Me too!  quiet computers make me sad.
<Jack_Sparrow> ph8: That is not usually a good idea
<prince_jammys> reallyjoel:  here's another example "/dev/sda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs-3g uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=027     0       0" -- the 027 is rwxrx---
<Jack_Sparrow> tp__: Some people need their eye candy others need their music
<white_eagle> hello, I want to install something but it says another synaptic is running and I'm sure it isn't
<white_eagle> what was the command to unlock it?
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle: No updtaes running no other package managers running etc?
<dgjones> white_eagle, it could be synaptic is checking in the background for updates
<tp__> Jack_Sparrow: definitely.  Not much eye-candy here though.  More functional.  But the streaming music is a must.   Might have to turn on the TV otherwise...ugh
<white_eagle> dgjones, Jack_Sparrow I am completely sure it isn't running
<joequincy> Jack_Sparrow: still nothing. It's VESA in 1024x768 60Hz
<white_eagle> I interrupted an update
<white_eagle> thats why
<white_eagle> can I unlock it without rebooting?
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle: Did it tell you to run dpkg -a something in the error window
<nastas> when i 'm trying to read greek this is what i read "Áêïëïõèåß ç ÊÜñåí ìå ôéò" anyone can help?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ph8> Jack_Sparrow: I know :(
<ph8> I don't want to risk upgrading my server to gutsy
<ph8> but want the latest rtorrent
<ph8> looks like it's the source :o
<_nmap> Can anyone tell-me the package name for install with apt-get a jdk? ( Java development kit )
<ph8> _nmap: sun-java*
<white_eagle> no Jack_Sparrow i get this E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ph8> apt-cache search sun-java
<Jack_Sparrow> ph8: Much better idea
<Nikolas|> Jack_Sparow
<Nikolas|> Are you greek?
<_nmap> ph8, thanks.
<liran> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle: sure looks like apt-aptitude or an update is running
<white_eagle> it isn't running! ;(
<liran> i just compiled mysql 5 on my ubuntu desktop and its not running cant find any error on log files
<liran> can anyone help ?
<James-> can someone help me I am having problems with my pidgin it says I need SSL and someone told me to do : sudo apt-get install libnss-dev libnspr-dev
<James-> but it says that the packages are not found :(!!!
<protocol1> nm I used super grub
<protocol1> :)
<Jordan> i can't get the ubuntu cds to load gui
<sanozuke> how do i install gftp from desktop
<sanozuke> to the system
<tp__> heh....ok.  sound driver is downloaded, stored, has a readme (for future installs) and a script will be written to automate it.
<tp__> I'll post it on the forums when I'm done
<liran> please ???
<sanozuke> were can i get the manual for ubuntu console 5.10
<Jack_Sparrow> tp__: thanks.  give me a copy when done if you dont mind
<Jordan> how do i get the ubuntu cds to load gui?
<tp__> alrighty
<prince_jammys> liran: what happens when you do mysql -u root?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol | sanozuke
<ubotu> sanozuke: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<James-> can anyone help me? it says that libnss-dev libnspr-dev are not found!
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I run Ubuntu 7.10 and there is a process called Xgl that is taking up 1.3GB space
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> anyone have any ideas why that is?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> sorry... when I said space, I mean memory
<liran> prince_jammys: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> it seems like a tremendous amount of memory
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> could there be a memory leak somewhere?
<Jordan> my ubuntu cds won't load gui. They're the correct type too.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan: What hardware?
<Jordan> x64 versions
<dgjones> Jordan, can you give more details? what error messages do you get, or at what point does it stop loading, I probably won't be able to help at the minute, but otehrs may be able to with more info
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> any way to troubleshoot what might be going on?
<Jordan> something about x not working
<gold44> usb 3.0 soon will be out this year
<prince_jammys> liran: i have this problem before, but dont remember the solution. unless someone here knows, i recommend pasting that entire error message into google --- you will see many howtos
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan: THere are several things that can happen, bad download, burned at too high of a speed,(Dells hate that) and some hardware needs command line modifiers
<bardyr> Jordan, ati/nvidia gfx card?
<Jordan> nvidia 8600 gts
<James-> Does anyone know why I can't download libnss-dev libnspr-dev from the aptitude?
<bardyr> Jordan, try the alternative cd
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan: Do you get a blank screen at the end
<Jordan> i burned it to dvd @ 5,500 kbs
<Jordan> the screen loads the cli
<In-Sane> Jordan: in one point, I got the same problem as urs, I tried the alternative cd and it worked just fine. maybe yo should try that too
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa for driver and res of  1024
<ChrisM> Hello..
<Jordan> ok. i'll try it and see what happens. Thanks!
<ChrisM> Got a problem.  :/
<joequincy> Jack_Sparrow: this isn't working
<James-> Can anyone help me with my libnss-dev libnspr-dev problem?
<paolo> salve
<prince_jammys> liran: apparently the solution is to edit the /etc/my.cnf file, see google
<ChrisM> anyone know anything about grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub | chris
<ubotu> chris: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_Lucretia_> can sound juicer attach album art to the mp3's when ripping?
<ChrisM> I know this.
<prince_jammys> ChrisM: the problem?
<ChrisM> But Grub is fubar'd thanks to an update.
<_Lucretia_> ChrisM: mbr?
<Kez> Hey all, I've just switched to Ubuntu from windows (scary)... I'm having a few problems though and I can't find a solution... 1.) I can't pick any resolution higher than 1278x800 (or whatever it is)... when my native is like 1600x1200... how can i pick 1600x1200 if its not in the list? ... secondly, I have no sound on websites like YouTube?
<_Lucretia_> ChrisM: does it boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> ChrisM: Cant get into windows
<ChrisM> It is saying this.
<prince_jammys> ChrisM: happened to me, ended up editing menu.lst manually
<ChrisM> In the recovery mode.
<bazhang> kez in the terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> Kez: Sounds like xorg did not detect the correct v/h rates for your monitor  can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to the pastebin
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> nobody has any ideas on how to troubleshoot this issue?
<Kez> Whoa whoa, hehe... I'm new to UBuntu :) How do I do that Jack?
<bazhang> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: you have compiz running with a ton of plugins?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> bazhang yup
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> you think it might cause the issue?
<bazhang> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: there is your culprit ;]
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ah
<ChrisM> [25.952829]  VS:  CAnnt open root device "UUID=d96c66e4-7c5e-4c64-903d-f4526e6606da" or unknownblock (0,0)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> so if I switch a few of them off, it should actually reduce the memory usage
<Aloha> Kez: pastebin.com cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ChrisM> I know there i spelling mistakes, I am on a Vista laptop.  gah.
<Jack_Sparrow> Kez: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  will bring up the file.....    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  is where you will paste that info and then provide us with the link so we can look it over
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> why would the plugins take up so much memory though?
<Kez> ok i will do that now, thanks very much :)
<bazhang> compiz is leaky ta_bu_shi_da_yu
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ChrisM> It's doing a kernel panic.  :/
<Aloha> Jack_Sparrow: cat is faster ;)
<bazhang> pastebinit and cat work well too
<Jack_Sparrow> Aloha: I expect we will be editing it shortly so thought it would be easier to pull it up now
<Kez> Ok jack/anyone else... here is the file you asked to look at : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55839/
<Jack_Sparrow> A program called Canoe will make it even easier...  I just finished more modules for it
<_Lucretia_> can sound juicer attach album art to the mp3's when ripping?
<bernier> Hi, after a kernel update, my windows got wiped out in my grub, how do I restore it back?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kez: What monitor are you running
<Jack_Sparrow> bernier: yes easy to do
<Kez> Jack: Samsung SyncMaster 215TW
<Jack_Sparrow> bernier: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bernier> im in it
<Jack_Sparrow> Kez: do you know the v/h rates or have a link to the specs pdf
<cousin_luigi> hi there
<Kez> I'll try to find a specs pdf, hold on
<cousin_luigi> how dow I disable the "show menu" function on the right-windows key?
<Jack_Sparrow> bernier: there is an example windows section that you need to copy  and enable..  but I am in the middle of another problem then I can help if you dont get it finished
<xif> Is it a good idea to try to run Ubuntu on the JFS filesystem?
<bernier> <Jack_Sparrow> ok got it thanks
<Kez> Jack: specs are here http://www.superwarehouse.com/Samsung_SyncMaster_215TW_21_Black_LCD_Monitor/215TW/ps/1483703
<cabezza> hello, Anyone can do work a BCM94311 ethernet wifi card in gutsy?
<jigs> hello there.. question why theres no title bar, close buton, min button, max button in the window when i activated the visual effect?
<cousin_luigi> xif: root?
<Jack_Sparrow> bernier: 176 - 182 are the lines you would add into your menu... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55840/
<bernier> Jack_Sparrow> yeah i know and uncomment them ;) thank you
<Melkekartong> Hiho. What app should I install to get a bottom docking bar on my desktop? as on a mac?
<chazco> Hi... my card reader doesnt appear to be able to understand SDHC cards... any ideas? I just bought it since my old one wasnt compatible...
<liran> prince_jammys: how i start the sql server?
<prince_jammys> liran: you fixed the socket problem?
<liran> prince_jammys: i just added a password there couldnt fine anythinh wrong there
<xif> cousin_luigi: of course, that's my local development station
<Jack_Sparrow> Kez: See this  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55841/
<Jack_Sparrow> bernier: np
<Kez> what do i do with it jack?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kez: See the changes in v/h
<Kez> ok thank you i will take a look
<jigs> hello there.. question why theres no title bar, close buton, min button, max button in the window when i activated the visual effects to normal  in the system>preferences> appearance menu? anyone?
<prince_jammys> liran: do "sudo apt-get install mysql-doc-5.0" and then go to your web browser and paste " /usr/share/doc/mysql-doc-5.0/refman-5.0-en.html-chapter/index.html" ---- all the info about starting up is there
<ChrisM> So, how do I append a correct "root=" boot option?
<Jack_Sparrow> jigs: You need to restart the window decorator..  something like compiz --replace  but I need to take half hour break...
<Kez> jack: there dont seem to be any changes? its exactly the same as my origional as far as i can see
<bazhang> jigs: sounds like you need to alt -f2 emerald --replace
<prince_jammys> liran: it is a tutorial for setting up mysql
<bazhang> jigs assuming you have emerald installed
<ttt--_> hi, totem tells me i need a "flash demuxer plugin". where can i find this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kez: lines 93 and 94
<afief> Hello, I have trouble with latex2html, when I try to run it I get an error saying "bash: /usr/local/bin/latex2html: No such file or directory"
<Kez> jack: they are the exact same numbers on both the origional and the corrected
<Kez> 	HorizSync	28-81.1
<Kez> 	VertRefresh	43-75
<Kez> and on corrected
<Kez> 	HorizSync	28-81.1
<Kez> 	VertRefresh	43-75
<Kez> the same
<dgjones> jigs, can you check your xorg.conf to check for the AddARGBVisuals lines mentioned here? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2007-December/010069.html
<erUSUL> !paste | Kez
<ubotu> Kez: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tp__> Jack_Sparrow: testing the script now
<Jack_Sparrow> Kez: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55839/  was your original
<Kez> oh i see! i thought the one at the top was my origional..... doh...
<Kez> thanks
<Kez> will test it out now :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Oy
<bazhang> haha
<paolo> anyone speak italian
<bazhang> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Kez> jack: changes made, what do i do now? do i need to reboot? the resolutions still arn't appearing
<Jack_Sparrow> Back in about half an hour... bazhang keep an eye on kez for me
<bazhang> log out and back in kez
<Kez> OK thanks, will do now
<qwaz> Hi, can someone take a quick look at http://pastebin.com/m7161814d and help me determine which actual drives I need to replace
<Kez> brb
<qwaz> desperate here!
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: as if I was going to leave ;]
<Jack_Sparrow> He may still need to add in the res he wanted to run..
<bazhang> qwaz: as in hdd failure? could you say what we should be looking for?
<bazhang> aha
<kackvogel> hallo
<ChrisM> I hope I did this correctly.  This is my Grubload error.  http://pastebin.com/m20bb4574
<bazhang> !hi | kackvogel
<ubotu> kackvogel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kez> ok... i logged in and out.... still nothing :( same resolutions to pick from, no native
<jaras> anyone know how to get scrolling with the middle button working?
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg kez
<Kez> ok baz
<qwaz> bazhang: What do you mean?  Two drives have failed, that output tells me which actual drives have failed...
<kackvogel> auch deutsche hier
<qwaz> But I can't decipher it
<bardyr> Kez, tried installing the binary driver?
<jpatrick> !de | kackvogel
<dgjones> !de | kackvogel
<ubotu> kackvogel: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bazhang> qwaz hey! I just saw your problem--I'll take a look but please be patient
<Kez> bazhang: im on the menu thing now, whuch driver should i pick?
<bazhang> kez the nvidia
<Kez> there is no nvidia
<Kez> that might be the problem
<Kez> lol
<prince_jammys> Kez: nv?
<Kez> oh nv
<bardyr> Kez, what gfx do you have?
<Kez> yes picked that
<Kez> 8800 GTX
<bazhang> kez you dont have the restricted drivers installed?
<Kez> no idea
<oshi> Jack_Sparrow did you want this script?
<bardyr> Kez, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new and restart X
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<bazhang> kez no wonder ;]
<ntemis> please help me out
<prince_jammys> ntemis: deleting files again?
<erUSUL> qwaz: hdk and hdg ??
<bazhang> ntemis broken already?
<ntemis> i want to vnc an 2k pc
<Kez> ok i'll do that bardyr :)
<qwaz> yep, that's what it is
<oshi> Jack_Sparrow offering now
<Jack_Sparrow> oshi: cant dcc  can you pastebin it
<erUSUL> qwaz: hdk1[2](F) //  hdg1[2](F)
<oshi> how do I do that?
<ntemis> fron internet not locally
<jigs> how to log as a root?
<erUSUL> qwaz: the F is for Failed isn't it?
<starked> Does anyone have any idea why the terminals that show up when I press Ctrl-Alt-F1 through F6 wouldn't be showing up?  All I get is a black screen.  Any suggestions/ideas?
<ntemis> can i?
<Jack_Sparrow> oshi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bazhang> jigs use sudo not root there is no root by default
<qwaz> erUSUL: That's what I was guessing, but didn't want to bet on it until I got some input
<oshi> k
<jigs> tnx
<jigs> tnx
<erUSUL> starked: some combinations of graphic driver and or framebuffer driver so not work too well
<Kez> how do i 'restart x' ?
<qwaz> erUSUL: but, how do I determine which actual drives to remove
<Jack_Sparrow> oshi: Then provide a link to the page it gives you
<erUSUL> qwaz: http://unthought.net/Software-RAID.HOWTO/Software-RAID.HOWTO-6.html
<Kez> downloaded the nvidia stuff
<jpatrick> Kez: logout and log back in
<prince_jammys> Kez: ctrl alt backspace i think
<Kez> ok thanks
<bazhang> kez alt ctrl backspace
<xif> anyone running Ubuntu on top of JFS here?
<starked> erUSUL: I've got the latest version of the fglrx drivers straight from ATI, do you know if there've been any reported problems with those?
<erUSUL> qwaz: ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/  ?? check dmesg etc
<erUSUL> starked: dunno
<erUSUL> xif: me
<ntemis> i want to connect to a pc from distance with win 2000
<ntemis> can i?
<ntemis> and control it
<erUSUL> starked: i use nvidia + custom kernel and have no problems
<bazhang> ntemis: you want to ssh into a box that is win2k?
<ntemis> yes
<erUSUL> !rdesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !info rdesktop | ntemis
<ubotu> ntemis: rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2 (gutsy), package size 118 kB, installed size 440 kB
<oshi> Jack_Sparrow:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55844/
<erUSUL> ntemis: or use vnc
<bazhang> ntemis whose box is this? yours?
<xif> erUSUL: how does that work for you?
<ntemis> nope my wifes work pc
<starked> erUSUL: You're lucky -- I'm stuck with a stupid Mobile Radeon, :/  Just have to hope ATI updates their drivers this month with something useful, to fix some of the problems.
<Kez> ok, i now see more resolutions but still not higher than 1024x768... so still no native
<oshi> heh..forgot my nick was different on this client
<ntemis> it is at the office of my wife and i need to control it from here
<ntemis> fully control
<bazhang> now you need to do the sudo dpkg command kez
<erUSUL> xif: quite well; is quicker than ext3 but less robust (not much) in case of power outage...
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the full command kez
<erUSUL> xif: also you do not have to run tiem consumming fsck ;)
<Kez> okies baz, doing that now... ty
<xif> erUSUL: so, all in all, there's no reason not to use it it with Gutsy or later?
<ntemis> not terminal i want windows control
<qwaz> erUSUL: I've got all that stuff...I just can't determine which physical hard drives I need to pull out of the case
<qwaz> like...is hdk the second one in line off the card etc...know what I mean?
<bazhang> kez tab completion is your friend; type first three or so letters of a nickname then hit tab
<tp_> Jack_Sparrow:  eek...typo in the pastebin script.  it's fixed now though.
<erUSUL> xif: no that i know of i keep a ext2/3 partition for separate /boot becouse i allways do that and dunno how well grub supports jfs
<xif> erUSUL: OK, thanks :-)
<erUSUL> !who | qwaz
<ubotu> qwaz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kez> bazhang: thanks for the tip. ok, now i selected nvidia and gave it a name (8800 gtx)... now the next screen is just some writing with an "ok" button that i cant actually click... do i just close that?
<bazhang> Kez: tab to that
<hfmls> hi
<bazhang> Kez: and then hit enter
<Kez> done, what should i put for bus identifier?
<Kez> leave it as it is?
<hfmls> is there any software like flash? so i can build websites in flash using ubuntu
<qwaz> erUSUL: I've got all that stuff...I just can't determine which physical hard drives I need to pull out of the case
<bazhang> shockwave hfmls?
<qwaz> erUSUL: like...is hdk the second one in line off the card etc...know what I mean?
<bazhang> Kez: that would be my guess
<hfmls> .fla editor? builder ?
<bazhang> hfmls: does adobe have a linux version?  I seriously doubt that
<Kez> use kernal defuffer interface - yes or no?
<erUSUL> qwaz: yes; ide drive naming should be sequential... a is master and b slave of first ide (ide0) and so on you can check dmesg msgs to figure out the ones you have to replace
<ChrisM> So, still nothing on a solution?
<qwaz> erUSUL: ahh, these 4 drives are all coming off a single raid controller card
<tp_> Jack_Sparrow you there?
<qwaz> erUSUL: so is the first (from left to right) master, then slave, then master then slave?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Kez> oops... it says "use kernal framebuffer interface" not debuffer, lol... should i pick yes or no?
<tp_> Jack_Sparrow wanted to tell you that the script had a typo at that URL.  It's fixed now though.
<hfmls> bazhang: i don't think so...but i thought it could be a software like flsah i could use.
<tp_> so replace it if you cp'd it
<Jack_Sparrow> new url
<bazhang> hfmls: there is gnash though no idea if that is anything more than a konq plugin
<tp_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55845/
<Kez> hfmls, you can use wine to run flash
<hfmls> oh, ok
<hfmls> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks, will look at it later
<tp_> chmod +x on it and run with sudo to make it smoother
<Kez> bazhang: should i pick yes or no for use kernal framebuffer interface ?
<qwaz> erUSUL: my guess is that it is the first and third drives in line...
<erUSUL> qwaz: the card should tell you what of the two ide ports is the first one (maybe color coded) and then who is master or slave is selecteb by jumpers on the drive or cable position (the one in the middle is slave and the other one master)
<ChrisM> Ummmmm.  Can I access a menu.lst from 7.04 from a 7.10 Live disc?
<bazhang> Kez: yes; from here-- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<qwaz> erUSUL: the 4 drives are connected to the controller card with sata cables
<salik> ding dong ... hello
<erUSUL> qwaz: http://www.trueblade.com/knowledge/hard-drive-naming-conventions-in-linux.html
<ChrisM> Ack, I don't even know which HDA is my root.
<Hammer89> anyone have any idea why emerald would cause my desktop to not be able to load?
<ntemis> any ideas
<qwaz> erUSUL: these are sata drives, not ide drives
<Offoffoff> Hammer89: Did You make an update?
<erUSUL> qwaz: sata? o.O then driver names should be sda or sdb... not hdk or hdg
<Hammer89> Offoffoff: yes
<bazhang> Kez: the rest are defaults; then log out log back in, go through that process again if you get a text prompt asking you to login (once you have logged in) and the next time choose no for the framebuffer question
<erUSUL> qwaz: can you post your dmesg output on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Hammer89> Offoffoff: not to Emerald though
<qwaz> erUSUL: the entire thing or just grep'ed with 'raid'?
<Nikolas|> You do not have the necessary permissions to save the file.  Could someone tell me why this happens?
<erUSUL> qwaz: the entire thing it is weird that sata drives got hdxx names
<Offoffoff> Hammer89: It is better to delete settings of Emerald. And to start. The defaults will be restored. Everything will go fine
<Hammer89> Offoffoff: I had to uninstall it to even be able to get to the point where my desktop environment loads
<qwaz> erUSUL: the individual drives have hd names, but there are two md0/md1 for each set of two
<bazhang> Kez: if you get that and have to sudo dpkg again--then once you have entered no the second time to the framebuffer question then restart your computer once you are finished and you should be good to go
<dgjones> Nikolas|, what file are you trying to save and where to? thats normally a sign you're editing a file outside of your /home directory which you'd need gksudo gedit as the editing command to give you root access to the file
<beer> hi. where must i copy a .so file so epiphany finds it?
<Offoffoff> Hammer89: See ~/.emerald. Delete it!
<Hammer89> Offoffoff: okay... I'll try that
<Nikolas|> i tried to edit a file from the apache2 folder
<Nikolas|> at etc folder
<prince_jammys> yes?
<prince_jammys> permissions problem?
<Offoffoff> Hammer89: Do not be afraid - ~/.emerald will be restored
<Hammer89> Offoffoff: I know
<kostkon> Nikolas|, use gksudo, e.g: "gksudo gedit apache2.conf"
<dgjones> Nikolas|, don't know what permisions there will be on that file, but normall i'd use "gksudo gedit /etc/filename", you'll be asked for you user password
<Kez> ok, logging in and out now....
<Hammer89> Offoffoff: is there a particular file within the ~/.Emerald folder that you'd suspect would be the cause of my problems?
<bazhang> Kez: best to write down this command once you are dropped into text mode login sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ricky_clarkson> How long do yo think it would take to resize an 80GB partition to, say, 60GB?
<bazhang> ruh roh
<ricky_clarkson> Modern laptop.
<Offoffoff> Hammer89: That is the simple way to fix it.
<Hammer89> Offoffoff: alright... I'll see if it works
<Offoffoff> ricky_clarkson: 40 min
<ricky_clarkson> Ok, that's reasonable.
<ricky_clarkson> I'll go to a coffee shop with a power outlet and do it :)
<bazhang> ubuntu has some excellent links and factoids; why does no one bother to read them?
<Lartza_> why can't i delete folders with ftp?
<beer> hi. where must i copy a .so file so epiphany finds it?
<Lartza_> beer, you need to recompile with that .so?
<Lartza_> some programs require
<beer> Lartza_, no, it's a plugin (i.e. flash)
<Lartza_> ok
<Lartza_> beer, is it an translation?
<ricky_clarkson> bazhang: Presumably because in the best case, asking is faster than searching.
<Lartza_> oh .so!
<Quicksilva> Hi there, does anyone know an app in ubuntu I can use to convert .ogm -> .avi
<beer> Lartza_, no i want to enable gnash
<Lartza_> now i understanded
<Lartza_> i somehow thought about .po
<kostkon> Quicksilva, difficult to say,. I even tried to do it with FFmpeg, but it couldn't!
<ricky_clarkson> Are there quieter channels where your question doesn't scroll off the screen in a few seconds?
<hagabaka> beer: did you install mozilla-plugin-gnash?
<Offoffoff> beer: May be it is better to find out another version of library and to make symlink?
<ChrisM> Ok, guys.  I am inside my menu.lst  What do I do to append a new "root="?
<beer> hagabaka, one moment
<ChrisM> Ack, this guy on the forums didn't tell me which line to edit.  :(
<Quicksilva> kostkon, was just reading on forums, there seems to be an app for linux called alltoavi
<bazhang> ricky_clarkson: you can make your own channel by appending a # to it
<beer> hagabaka, ah now it works , i just installed gnash before! thanks!
<ricky_clarkson> Amazing.
<kostkon> Quicksilva, I am pretty sure this app uses ffmpeg or mencoder to actually do the conversions
<hagabaka> np
<Quicksilva> oh i see.. :(((
<kostkon> Quicksilva, thus, if ffmpeg can't (from my experience), you could try mencoder. it's in the repos
<Quicksilva> I just want to watch .ogm on my tv upstairs and xbox 360 adn ps3 dont support it
<Lartza_> why can't i delete folders with ftp?
<bazhang> heh
<Lartza_> it says they are not empty, but they are
<Quicksilva> oh, ill have a look then at mencoder
<kostkon> Quicksilva, ok, give it a try
<Quicksilva> will let you know if it works, cheers buddy
<beer> cool! :)
<beer> another question, how can i enable antialiasing with compiz?
<kostkon> Quicksilva, you can find a gui frontend for mencoder if you like, becuase is a command line tool.
<Nikolas|> could someone tell me how to install phpmyadmin?
<Lartza_> what means anti-aliasing, it's never translated?
<kostkon> Quicksilva, just to let you now that it runs from the terminal
<Quicksilva> kostkon, ok man what would i have to install for the gui
<prince_jammys> Nikolas|: i believe "sudo apt-get  install phpmyadmin"
<oshi> anyone else here using irssi?
<Lartza_> Nikolas|, what server? apache or lighttpd?
<erUSUL> oshi: me
<Lartza_> oshi, i have used
<Quicksilva> kostkon, ill do a search on the forums see if i can find how to use the terminal :P
<Nikolas|> apache
<kostkon> Quicksilva, i don't actually now a gui frontentd for mencoder. I only have used ffmpeg, and I use winff as its gui
<prince_jammys> Nikolas|: if you are running the server in you local machine then you have to direct it to localhost
<oshi> ok, just out of curiosity, how do I send a file with it?
<kostkon> Quicksilva, ok
<Lartza_> ok, then just installing package phpmyadmin would be enough
<Lartza_> it configures for apache in install process
<Lartza_> i use lighttpd and needed some extra configuration
<erUSUL> oshi: /dcc send file nick  ??
<Lartza_> what means anti-aliasing?
<Nikolas|> it was how Lartza_ said it
<Nikolas|> thanks
<Lartza_> np
<Nikolas|> anti-aliasing is a method to make a picture less-pixely i think
<apecat> is anyone familiar with synergy? the client connects fine, but nothing but the clipboard sharing works
<erUSUL> oshi: /dcc send nick file to be exact
<gilos> Is there a way I can get apt-get to use a socks proxy?
<Offoffoff> Lartza_: пвж
<erUSUL> oshi: /help dcc
<Lartza_> its never translated
<oshi> erUSUL:  thanks!
<Lartza_> Offoffoff:  пвж is translation of it?
<oshi> erUSUL: it's /dcc send <nick> <file>
<_Lucretia_> which mp3 tag do i use to embed the cover art into an mp3 file? thanks
<ceil420> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Offoffoff> Lartza_: sorry. It was mistake
<Lartza_> ok
<oshi> !ich8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ich8 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oshi> bad ubotu
<Offoffoff> Lartza_: Anti-Aliasing makes images with more soft shapes. Esp. on edges...
<Lartza_> ok
<Hammer89> my computer keeps (inconsistently) giving me an error... something about gnome-settings-daemon or bonobo failing to initiate... anyone got any input on that?
<vix> Hi. I need some help with sound drivers like oss/alsa issues. At moment I cant play songs in my amarok, i think another process is locking the sound driver.
<rodolf0> Rosset: back, hearing my mic sound ;)
<thechitowncubs_> Hello, my boot process hangs on
<snooty> hi. I'm installing now, from the disk. I'm on step 4 of 7, and I selected manual partitioning. I selected sdb1 as "/". It won't tamper with my other partitions will it?
<thechitowncubs_> "running local scripts (rc.local)" and then proceeds to boot into LOW Graphics Mode
<thechitowncubs_> Where can I start troubleshooting?
<Lartza_> snooty: you need to be more descriptive, then i can help
<dundel> clamav with clamtk, no virus definition found is there a fix?
<jigs> hello again i was trying to save my edited xorg.conf file but it was denied so it was in var/tmp.. how can i replace the file in etc/Xll?
<snooty> Lartza_: what more info do u need?
<danbhfive> jigs: use gksu if you are using gedit
<thechitowncubs_> Hello, my boot process hangs on "running local scripts (rc.local)" and then proceeds to boot into LOW Graphics Mode...
<Lartza_> like what other partitions?
<thechitowncubs_> Where can I start troubleshooting
<Lartza_> what you have?
<Hammer89> could someone take a look at this error message for me and give me input on what I should do? http://hammer89.pastebin.com/d2e2aa58c
<thechitowncubs_> If it matters, I just recently got NIS and SAMBA running, would this start it?
<thechitowncubs_> cause the problem*
<snooty> Lartza_: one minute
<danbhfive> Hammer89: do you have KDE installed too?
<jigs> danbhfive: i used sudo? do i have to use gksu?
<Lartza_> thechitowncubs_: well try to disable them then?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Hammer89> danbhfive: I use to
<thechitowncubs_> Lartza_: how can I do that?
<Lartza_> thechitowncubs_: and look what happens?
<Lartza_> wait a sec
<Hammer89> danbhfive: I've since uninstalled it
<danbhfive> jigs: see the ubotu message that Jack_Sparrow setup
<danbhfive> Hammer89: so, what are you running now?
<orangesicle> Hi. I recently installed the Ubuntu updates, and since then I have been unable to dual boot into Windows Vista.  I have been doing so with ease through GRUB for a long time now, but for some reason I am now unable to.  When I select Windows Vista from the list, I get the error "Error 23: Error while parsing".  From there, I must go back to the GRUB menu.  My 'menu.lst' file is correctly configured from the GRUB menu. Any ideas?
<Hammer89> danbhfive: I'm running on Gnome
<Lartza_> thechitowncubs_: you can get to login?
<gilos> does anyone know how I can force apt-get to use a dynamic ssh socks proxy?  I'm trying to patch a system I have in a dmz.
<Hammer89> danbhfive: and very little sleep :P
<thechitowncubs> Lartza_: yep, but it seems like X is booting to failsafe mode with terrible reso
<Nikolas|> Hey
<snooty> Lartza_: I have another distro on sda1, bits of a long neglected distro on sda3, a heap of files on sda4, and swap on sda2. I don't want any of that destroyed. I want to install on my slave HD, sdb1, without damaging the data on the other partitions.
<Nikolas|> Could someone tell me how to make phpmyadmin run?
<Lartza_> i would say it wont affect them
<thechitowncubs> Nikolas|: look at the docs, it is quite easy
<Nikolas|> docs stand for?
<danbhfive> Hammer89: well, I have no idea what the problem is specifically, but I can suggest a few commands that will stress test your package management system:  sudo apt-get --purge autoremove && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<Nikolas|> stands*
<Lartza_> Nikolas|: you installed it and it doesnt work?
<Nikolas|> yes
<snooty> Lartza_: well in the install window, it shows all the partitions on a table. sdb1 is the only one with a tick in the "format" column.
<thechitowncubs> Nikolas|: the website, google for the install docs
<danbhfive> Nikolas|: did you try 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin ?
<Nikolas|> let me see
<Hammer89> danbhfive: ubuntu-desktop was already installed
<snooty> Lartza_: I just wanna be sure heh.
<ChrisM> How do I find out which HDA is my / partition?
<Nikolas|> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<thechitowncubs> Please can someone help me with my Xserver problems?
<Nikolas|> I am sure i installed it
<FalscherHase> hi all. do 32-bit kubuntu-live-cds run on 64-bit-systems, too?
<danbhfive> Hammer89: is that the message you got?
<Lartza_> thechitowncubs: with sysv-rc-conf you can disable programs that run on boot
<firefox> ciao
<Hammer89> danbhfive: it returned a message saying I already have the newest version installed
<rodolf0> Hey guys, the alsa model of realtek ALC622 is 3stack-6ch-dig
<firefox> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<danbhfive> Hammer89: make sure to include the ^ at the end
<Hammer89> danbhfive: oh... I didn't do that... figured it was a typo :P hang on
<thechitowncubs> Lartza_: is that a file?
<Kaitlyn> I am sure I came across it before, but now I can't find it! Is it possible to execute a sudo command while specifying the location to the password, so you are not prompted for it?
<Lartza_> program in repo
<Lartza_> snooty: phpadmin should work with apache after install
<Lartza_> snooty: did you restart apache?
<thechitowncubs> Lartza_: thanks
<Hammer89> danbhfive: it ran a list of already installed packages... and now it wants to install a package named "totem-gstreamer"
<Lartza_> snooty: and mysql sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<Lartza_> from sudo to resstart to commands
<beer> looooooool
<Lartza_> two command i mean
<rodolf0> bye boys ;)
<danbhfive> Hammer89: that's it?
<Hammer89> danbhfive: yup... what were you expecting?
<thechitowncubs> Lartza_: do you happen to know if there would be any log files where I can see what app is causing this mess?
<Lartza_> thechitowncubs: sorry I don't know
<danbhfive> Hammer89: well, I was hoping...  you could try gtkorphan,  I think the problem might be that you still have leftover packages from kubuntu
<Hammer89> danbhfive: that's a possibility...
<_Lucretia_> which mp3 tag do i use to embed the cover art into an mp3 file? thanks
<Hammer89> danbhfive: I just noticed that when it installed totem-gstreamer... it uninstalled a package named totem-xine
<danbhfive> Hammer89: yeah, its no big deal, unless you want xine over gstreamer, but that just has to do with video playback
<thechitowncubs> Lartza_: i disabled SAMBA and everything came back to life, very weird
<danbhfive> Hammer89: if you need help with gtkorphan, let me know, im off to code some python
<bahadunn> what do most people do on amd64 ubuntu to get flash working?
<jameg> bahadunn: browser-based flash or something else?
<bahadunn> jameg: browser-based flash
<Hammer89> danbhfive: I have gtkorphan open now... deleting anything that has to do with KDE... why was it bring up ubuntu-desktop as being orphaned?
<bahadunn> jameg: like in firefox
<jameg> bahadunn: I think it installed it automatically...
<danbhfive> Hammer89: ok, wait a sec
<Hammer89> danbhfive: okay
<bahadunn> jameg: adobe does not have 64bit flash player
<danbhfive> Hammer89: first thing to do with gtkorphan is to hibernate any package that you want to keep
<jameg> bahadunn: will check it out.
<danbhfive> Hammer89: so, this should at least include ubuntu-desktop and linux-generic
<jameg> bahadunn: I was wrong :P it looks as though firefox just won't display flash based objects.
<Hammer89> danbhfive: I don't see any hibernate option... though things are unchecked by default
<danbhfive> Hammer89: try right clicking
<bahadunn> jameg: you using ubuntu amd64?
<Hammer89> danbhfive: it's showing a lot of things as being orphaned which dont make sense to me
<jameg> bahadunn: yes
<hs^> hello i saw a bug fix in a package
<bahadunn> jameg: so you do not visit youtube much right?
<hs^> it says: This bug was fixed in the package qt4-x11 - 4.3.3-0ubuntu3
<hs^> what does that mean?
<danbhfive> Hammer89: everything is orphaned, unless its hibernated, or it is depended on a package already install/hibernated
<jameg> I actually use windows for my main machine, and yes, I do visit youtube :P
<hs^> if you download it now, its fixed?
<bahadunn> jameg: there is gnash but I find it does not seem to work very well
<bahadunn> at least on my machines
<ubuntu> hi i am using a live cd of ubuntu my friend passed onto me its version 7.10 i just wanna find out if all my drivers are ok before i do an install and that i can run compiz smooothly
<danbhfive> Hammer89: you should also hibernate anything else that you install, that you want to keep
<Hammer89> danbhfive: right... that could take me a while though :P
<danbhfive> Hammer89: really? have you installed a bunch of stuff?
<jameg> bahadunn: I've not heard of it, but its not a big deal to me anyway - Linux is used for server work.
<bazhang> ubuntu: best to run the livecd and see if it gets your hardware wireless etc easier to troubleshoot as well
<Hammer89> danbhfive: quite a bit... I'll be here all day trying to hibernate all the packages I want to keep
<danbhfive> Hammer89: if that's the case, you could just go through, and mark whatever looks like kde
<jameg> bahadann: for me anyway - like I said, my main pc is XP
<bahadunn> jameg: you mean you use linux for server work?
<Hammer89> danbhfive: I did that
<bahadunn> jameg: thats a shame
<ubuntu> all seems well i got sound and my internet is working obviously can someone help me get my graphics and compiz a try please
<bazhang> ubuntu: what card
<ubuntu> nvidia 8500gt 256mb
<danbhfive> Hammer89: also, if you uncheck the showall option, and just show the orphaned libraries, I have never had a problem with getting rid of those
<jameg> bahadunn: it just works better for me that way :P most of the stuff I do is easier under windows.
<vix> Im having problems with my sound driver, playing some sound files in amarok, and found out that the same problem occured when I tried xmms, anyone knows how to solve this or debug it? Im using alsa.
<bahadunn> jameg: like what?
<bazhang> ubuntu I was worried you were going to say ati ;]
<ChrisM> Hmmm.
<ubuntu> bazhang haha nah ive heard the trouble with that
<sunseeker888> hi guys, I am a newbie, I need to access Kmenu, what's Kmenu?
<Hammer89> danbhfive: I'm only familiar with a few of the packages listed when I do that
<eth01> sunseeker888, google is nice.
<prince_jammys> sunseeker888: the main menu in kde, usually the far left button in the panel
<jameg> bahadunn: Web design, audio production, general browsing etc.
 * N3bunel saluta
<ubuntu> bazhang can you please help me here
<bahadunn> jameg: and you find that sort of thing difficult on linux?
<prince_jammys> sunseeker888: like the windows "start" menu
<bazhang> kmenu is kind of like the start menu in ##windows sunseeker888
<Hammer89> danbhfive: though there are FAR fewer listed
<bazhang> ubuntu: you got the wobbly windows?
<jameg> bahadunn: to be honest, I've never bothered with it. Installing ubuntu yesterday was my first contact with it.
<girrr> I'm trying to enable Xinerama with the radeon driver but as soon as I enable the Xinerama option the xserver segfaults and one monitors goes on with black picture but the other one is disabled. A reboot is then required to get anything on the screen. Someone that has a solution to my problem?
<bahadunn> jameg: oh okay
<ubuntu> bazhang nah no wobbly windows nothing
<sunseeker888> cheers guys
<jameg> bahadunn: yer, I'm no power-user or anything, pretty much a total noob.
<bazhang> ubuntu go into appearances and try setting it to the middle setting
<bahadunn> jameg: yes I realized that
<danbhfive> Hammer89: well, as long as you have ubuntu-desktop and linux-generic installed, you will be fine in terms of booting, I think,  Those are just random libraries, I always nix those
<ubuntu> bazhang can u please tell me where to find appearance lol
<ubuntu> got it
<Hammer89> danbhfive: okay... one other thing though... I just checked the unorphaned file list... and kdesktop is one (as well as kdebase-bin, kdebase-kio-plugins, libkonq4, kdelibs4c2a)
<blink> anyone can help me?
<ubuntu> it said system restart required
<danbhfive> Hammer89: unorphaned?
<muramasa> Heya. I'm experiencing some problems with my sound, or well, I can't get sound output to work and as I'm new to this world of ubuntu, I have no clue how to fix it. Any ideas or anything I should check？
<danbhfive> Hammer89: you mean non-lib list?
<Hammer89> danbhfive: that's what it says
<R1ck> hi
<bazhang> ubuntu well this is a live cd so that wont help much
<Hammer89> danbhfive: no... under the "non-orphaned packages" tab
<danbhfive> Hammer89: ah, ok, I see it
<R1ck> i'm trying to use preseeding to automate an installation, but the installer hangs after loading vmlinuz with the text "Ready." after that it doesnt do anything anymore.. my question: does the USB stick need to have an ext3 filesystem for this to work?
<ubuntu> bazhang thats true any other ideas do you have a command for compiz or .??
<danbhfive> Hammer89: well, you probably have a kde base package still installed then
<Nikolas|> hello
<bazhang> ubuntu: do you see the restricted driver manager applet?
<jameg> bahadunn: so the flash installation option on the adobe website won't work with the amd64 version then?
<_Oz_> Hello, Ubuntu friends!
<Nikolas|> Could someone tell me why i can't see a CAPTCHA image from my website?
<_Oz_> Anyone know of a VPN application that can control a Ubuntu machine from an XP machine?
<Hammer89> danbhfive: let me generate a list of installed packages real fast... brb
<bahadunn> jameg: it will not work with any 64bit version
<ubuntu> yep
<bahadunn> jameg: it is only 32bit
<ubuntu> bazhang it has enable ticked but not in use
<bahadunn> jameg: I assume it will not work in 64bit windows either
<jameg> bahadunn: you'd think they'd have the foresight to put that on their website :(
<MasterShrak> jameg: you need to use nspluginwrapper
<ubuntu> i might just do a full install and then get some help in here
<Nikolas|> it seems that it's not generated
<jameg> MasterShrak: what is that, and where can I find it?
<Nikolas|> can someone help?
<bazhang> ubuntu: click uncheck then recheck, then alt-f2 compiz --replace and see if that does anything
<anton> did anyone tried the mac on intelpc hack? does it really work or are there problems?
<anton> http://dailyapps.net/2007/12/hack-attack-install-leopard-on-your-pc-in-just-one-step/
<MasterShrak> jameg: its in the repositories: sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper
<bahadunn> jameg: actually you would think that adobe would have made a 64bit version by now seeing as 64bit cpus have been around for 3 or 4 years now
<MasterShrak> jameg: ill link you to how to use it
<bazhang> anton illegal and not supported here
<ubuntu> only probalem when i search on firefoxx il type it and click search and it will take like a few moments for it to actually search its like laggy is that coz of my network driver
<Hammer89> kdebase-bin, kdebase-kio-plugins, kdelibs-data, kdelibs4c2a, kdesktop, klibc-utils, klogd would appear to be the only installed KDE packages
<Hammer89> @ danbhfive
<bahadunn> MasterShrak: with nspluginwrapper will it just work right out of the box for flash/
<bahadunn> ?
<jameg> bahadunn: true that.. its pretty slack of them
<MasterShrak> jameg: nvm i wont link you, ill walk you through it, its pretty simple
<bazhang> ubuntu no cos of the livecd
<blink> why my 3ddesk only have 1 desk?..
<bahadunn> jameg: well adobe sucks
<jameg> MasterShrak: ok. let me just open up the terminal.
<MasterShrak> bahadunn: i dont think so
<snooty> error while installing: executing grub hd0 failed. This is a fatal error. What does that mean?
<a7p> 3
<a7p> arg
<danbhfive> Hammer89: yes?
<a7p> sry
<bazhang> blink you have the drivers installed and wroking for 3D?
<bahadunn> MasterShrak: okay
<Hammer89> danbhfive: would any of those be causing problems?
<blink> ati driver?..
<blink> i use intel graphic..
<ubuntu> i did the f2 compiz --replace and got nutin but a screen flicker and when i ticked and unticked the box to enable just said needs system restart instead of not in use
<bazhang> blink if you have an ati card then yes? if something other then that driver ;]
<danbhfive> Hammer89: any of what, am I missing something?
<_Oz_> Anyone know of a VPN application that can control a Ubuntu machine from an XP machine?
<Hammer89> danbhfive: kdebase-bin, kdebase-kio-plugins, kdelibs-data, kdelibs4c2a, kdesktop, klibc-utils, klogd would appear to be the only installed KDE packages
<MasterShrak> bahadunn, jameg: you need to get the tarball from adobe's site, and extract the libflashplayer.so to a directory (usually /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins i think)
<Hammer89> danbhfive: sorry, I wrote that the first time without using your name
<blink> i dont have ati..my notebook is compaq presario v3000 with 1gb ram and 1.86 ghz pro..
<ubuntu> bazhang one more question before i leave should i download the new 7.10 version off website before i install or this 7.10 version im using now is fine
<bahadunn> MasterShrak: yeah I have done that before
<snooty> Anyone know what this  error means? while installing: "executing grub hd0 failed. This is a fatal error. "
<MasterShrak> bahadunn, jameg: then run (as your user) nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so     and then youll be good to go
<MasterShrak> ok bahadunn :)
<bahadunn> MasterShrak: cool
<bazhang> ubuntu the new 7.10? not sure what that is ;]
<bahadunn> MasterShrak: sounds easy enough
<blink> hey help me...
<_Oz_> ubuntu: 7.10 will update itself
<ubuntu> like off the website would it be different then the one i have now mayb something extra added to it..?
<danbhfive> Hammer89: well, if you don't want kde, I would get rid of them, but again, I really don't know.  All I DO know, is that the package manager doesn't work perfectly, and you have to do what you are doing.
<MasterShrak> blink: same laptop i have
<ubuntu> oh okai not a problem
<bazhang> blink: trying to--please use my nick to highlight my name or whoever's
<Hammer89> danbhfive: alright
<ubuntu> will it update my motherboard so my network and everything runs correctly
<MasterShrak> blink: http://studentweb.stcloudstate.edu/pada0401/v3015nr.ubuntu.7.04.html
<MasterShrak> blink: thats for 7.04, but should be relevant to 7.10 also
<danbhfive> Hammer89: personally, I think hibernating all the packages you want is the best way, and blindly getting rid of everything under the lib section has never been a problem for me
<bazhang> ubuntu hardware fix? dont think ubuntu is that great yet ;] but if you can get on the internet with the livecd then you can do so in the install
<jameg> MasterShrak: thanks very much, seems to be working
<jameg> still getting it set up..
<Hammer89> danbhfive: okay
<blink> ok wait..i try..i be back..
<xyblor> HELLO! Should I install graphics drivers from ATI? I have a Radeon 8500, and am running Ubuntu 7.10 since yesterday. Thanks!
<ubuntu> is compiz easy to install
<bazhang> ubuntu yeah very easy
<ubuntu> how do restart x server im gonan try that instead of  a system restart
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: ctrl alt backspace
<bazhang> control alt backspace ubuntu
<MasterShrak> cool jameg
<ChrisM> This editing the menu.lst is not working.  :/
<bazhang> xyblor you want a link to help with that?
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: can you pastebin your menu.lst for me?
<blink> mastershark..mine not amd
<MasterShrak> blink: whats your problem? sorry i didnt see
<blink> mine is intel celeron...
<L3ttuc3> whenever i poweroff i get error messages from network manager on the console screen, i can't find those messages in any logs in /var/log... anywhere they might have gone?
<MasterShrak> blink: does your problem have to do with your processor or what?
<ChrisM> Uhhhh.  I have to type it in.  As I am on Windows Vista right now.  Because I can't boot into Ubuntu.
<bazhang> what errors L3ttuc3
<blink> my 3ddesktop just one desk display,,,
<bazhang> blink: did you install ccsm?
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: you cant edit the menu.lst from vista, it wont work right i dotn think
<bazhang> blink what intel card
<blink> no...i need to instal cssm?
<ChrisM> I am on a seperate computer.
<L3ttuc3> bazhang something about inability to unload something. i know this sounds vague, im trying to find out where logs of the error message is so i can be more specific.
<jameg> MasterShrak: I tried doing the nspluginwrapper line, but it returned the following error: nspluginwrapper: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<blink> intel express i think...
<MasterShrak> jameg: running 7.10?
<jameg> yep
<ChrisM> If I were to use a flash drive, would that work in a LiveCD?  Just copying it over?
<bazhang> L3ttuc3: I would ignore it--I get that sometimes as well
<Whitman> With a shell script how can I run several applications so that I don't have to wait for one to close for the next one to start?
<MasterShrak> jameg: hmm, try: sudo chmod 755 /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so     and try again
<L3ttuc3> bazhang i get it inconsistently. that does not affect shutdown usually.
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: yep
<jrib> Whitman: COMMAND &
<blink> ok..how to install the addon cd?..
<ChrisM> OK, give me a minute.
<Whitman> jrib, thanks
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: please also use my nick on the lines if you are talking to me, then it highlights it so i know :)
<bazhang> blink what add on cd?
<blink> i have gutsy gibon addon cd rev1..but cannot install..
<ChrisM> OK, OK.  Well, I am new to IRC as well.  LMAO.
<ChrisM> errr
<bazhang> blink where did you get that from?
<ChrisM> That was for MasterShrak.
<MasterShrak> blink: never heard of such a thing
<MasterShrak> :)
<blink> http://88.191.51.85/renzo/ISO710_diffrev1/
<Weird-Donkey> hi
<L3ttuc3> however, i had a nap today, and while system went into power-save mode (blank lcd screen, though not turned off), for some reason, my usb devices also stopped responding (keyboard and mouce). i tried to modprobe -r usbhid and that worked, but modprobe usbhid hung. also, system load average was hovering around 6. reboot stalled as well.
<blink> i downloaded my addon cd here..
<L3ttuc3> this is the second time i'm having the issue with the usb peripherals.
<bazhang> blink the address you want is www.ubuntu.com accept no substitutes! ;]
<MasterShrak> blink: ive never heard of addon cd's, i honestly wouldnt trust them it tell you the truth
<[HU]gnanet> Hi, i have a problem with a Dapper server i maintain: i have 2 SCSI disks, 1 IDE CD rom, and it was lately expanded with 2 sata disks, it has a ICH5/ICH5R chipset IDE/SATA  controller, and i have the problem that with the latest dapper kernel i cannot see the second sata drive, and the drives are recognized as ATA/133. I read that this has to be in context with a combined mode of Intel chipsets. But i'm afraid to reboot a remote machine where i have c
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  Seems I can't even access the hard drive in the LiveCD now.
<blink> but most forum i read same it ok...
<MasterShrak> L3ttuc3: powersave modes (standby, hibernate) have never had a good reputation in linux, it doesnt surprise me that you are having difficulties after resuming
<blink> so i just need to download other?..can i have the address pls..
<[HU]gnanet> And an extra info i was able to see both drives, but i only could partition the first
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: why's that? is it mounted?
<bazhang> blink you want support? then ditch that cd and get the real deal www.ubuntu.com
<MasterShrak> !download | blink
<ubotu> blink: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Nutubuntu> Firefox seems to have stabilized amazingly under Gutsy. :/
<MasterShrak> Nutubuntu: was it ever unstable? i never thought so
<roland_> hello everyone
<roland_> could any1 help me restore my panes on the desktop!
<laughzilla> hey all :) what's a good video grabber for ubuntu 7.10  that'll let me grab clips from youtube, revver, break, myspace etc ?
<bazhang> Nutubuntu: stable memory leaks?
<MasterShrak> of course i wasnt using ubuntu in 6.10 and 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> !find alsamixer
<ubotu> Found: alsamixergui, gnome-alsamixer
<ChrisM> MAsterShrak:  It just shows "Filesystem" which is for the CD.  I can't see anything else.  However, I did get an error at boot of the CD saying that "Things like themes, devices, etc." could not be shown.
<Weird-Donkey> installed ubuntu on my laptop, and tryed messing arround with my second monitor, and it messed up the settings from the original monitor and i cant find em back, what could i do ?
<Nutubuntu> MasterShrak: now it only crashes when clicking links or scrolling up or down -- and even then, only when it's open.
<bazhang> miro laughzilla
<roland_> laughzilla,  try downloadhelper from mozilla
<muramasa> Hello there. I'm having problems with my sound card after a fresh installation of ubuntu 7.10. I dont know much about Linux, or well, computers generally, so I have no idea how to fix this problem. Could anyone give me a pointer on how to get my sound to work?
<laughzilla> hey bazhang cool i'll try it :)
<laughzilla> thx roland_ i'll look into it
<bardyr> !work | muramasa
<ubotu> muramasa: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<MasterShrak> Nutubuntu: try moving or deleting your .mozilla directory (/home/user/.mozilla) and see if it fixes problems maybe?
<bazhang> not sure about myface though
<roland_> laughzilla,  :) its a lil addon to ur firefox.. works like a charm for me
<desowin> hi, getting strange behaviour with 8.04 alpha4, it happens since I've installed 8.04 though (it was alpha1 by that time), the problem is that after some time, the keyboards acts like backspace button was pressed
<blink> i have ubuntu 7.10.. i have ubuntu gutsy gibon addon cd rev1..i really cannot use that addon cd?..its too big to download...:(
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  I rebooted, seems to be working now.
<roland_> i kinda killed my panes by mistake! how can i restore them back!
<Nutubuntu> MasterShrak: this is a clean, new Gutsy install. Nothing is there.
<desowin> I can't really type anything, because it gets deleted (due to backspace) in second
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: good news
<MasterShrak> Nutubuntu: very strang, never heard of such an issue
<L3ttuc3> MasterShrak it's not exactly full powersave. it only blanks the lcd screen, does not even turn it off. everything else was working fine.
<desowin> happened for me 3 times so far
<bazhang> blink:  again you want support then get the real one--- www.ubuntu.com
<L3ttuc3> MasterShrak i mean, it hadn't suspended or hibernated.
<MasterShrak> L3ttuc3: you are sure it isnt going into a standby mode or anythign?
<MasterShrak> hmm
<Ubuntu5446> hello
<muramasa> bardyr, as I said, I'm not skilled at these stuff. Wouldn't know how to explain it better. For example, playing mp3s, watching videos (both online and offline) does not generate any sound. Does that help?
<jameg> MasterShrak: I think its working now. Thanks!
<Ubuntu5446> can anyone help me with a slow computer?
<bazhang> blink that cd is not supported here
<Nutubuntu> MasterShrak: it's weird. I can't help wondering if it (for large values of "it") doesn't like the A64 or something.
<MasterShrak> jameg: good news :)
<LadyNikon> Ubuntu5446: do you know whats making it slow?
<bazhang> Ubuntu5446: be more precise please
<Ubuntu5446> i recently upgraded to gutsy, and just the other day did dpkg-reconfigure
<bardyr> muramasa, in the terminal type alsamixer
<MasterShrak> Nutubuntu: a64 = athlon64?
<LadyNikon> Ubuntu5446: not saying that i can help you.. but defining whats slow.. might help
<L3ttuc3> MasterShrak positive, the only thing it does is blank the lcd screen, and not turned off. i can use Fn key on laptop keyboard and the little lcd icon, and that really turns the backlight off, because it goes darker, so no, it just blanks it. and it's not in standby, or hibernate either.
<bardyr> muramasa, and try to turn all the volumes up
<Ubuntu5446> no, it has been slow since i upgraded
<Ubuntu5446> everything is slow on it
<Nutubuntu> MasterShrak: yes - Athlon 64 X2, running the 32bit version of Gutsy
<bazhang> how much ram Ubuntu5446 what cpu etc
<MasterShrak> L3ttuc3: very weird, i would check some forums or somethign to see if anyoen else is experiencing this
<MasterShrak> !forums | Nutubuntu
<ubotu> Nutubuntu: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<techqbert> should I use generic or 386 kernel for p4 (686)
<bardyr> techi602, generic
<hfmls> hi
<hfmls> [][]
<Nutubuntu> Worth a shot, MasterShrak - thanks
<L3ttuc3> MasterShrak i would, but the search parameters are exceedingly vague, i suspect i'll get a lot of false positive hits.
<Whitman> Is there a command line option for bash to run a command? `bash -<something>`?
<Kez> Bez, are you here?
<MasterShrak> Nutubuntu: weird, im running turion64x2 with gutsy 64, runs fine, but 32 bit should run just fine also, i doubt it has anything to do with the processor
<vix> hfmls, hi
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  You are not going to like this, but it screwed up the settings in the menu.lst
<hfmls> where can i find menu.lst ?
<hfmls> grub menu.lst
<MasterShrak> L3ttuc3: true
<bazhang> kez you mean me?
<vix> /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  Nevermind, notepad just sucks.
<L3ttuc3> MasterShrak had similar issues with usbhid the last time it happened too, this time however, i hadn't removed the module, but lsusb hung as well.
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: use wordpad
<Kez> Yes :) Hey, I had to go to the dentist so I only just tried logging in... I'm typing this from my Mac... It didn't work - it came up with an error and now I have a black screen that I can type into >_<
<L3ttuc3> MasterShrak and all i get from kern.log is a generic message like: 5684.344000] usb 6-6.3: USB disconnect, address 8
<ChrisM> http://pastebin.com/mc8faf49
<MasterShrak> L3ttuc3: try rmmod'ing the module and modprobe'ing it
<ChrisM> errr
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  http://pastebin.com/mc8faf49
<bazhang> kez what was the error
<MasterShrak> i got ti ChrisM :0
<MasterShrak> :)
<hfmls> ok
<hfmls> now i want to add a line
<danbhfive> anyone know why the latest kernel update misconfigured my grub menu.lst?
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: and what is the error you are getting?
<Kez> It said something about disable the thing I had just setup to return to something or other >_<
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  I did edit it so it says /dev/hda1 but, it seems that didn't work?
<Nutubuntu> oh drat- gotta go
<Kez> Disable xorg maybe, not sure exactly, it was like a blue screen error type thing
<bazhang> kez yes you logged out before reading all my messages ;[
<hfmls> root (hd0,2) ins this part i have to change to wich partition i want, partition i want is sda1, how does it stays then?
<Kez> Ah damn ><
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  http://pastebin.com/m20bb4574 is the error
<L3ttuc3> MasterShrak i did that after it stopped working, what i said earlier. modprobe usbhid hung. had to ctrl+c out of it, although after bootup it reloaded it automatically, so it must have written something in modules.conf or wherever those modules listings are kept before failing to actually do something.
<MasterShrak> hfmls: (hd0,0)
<MasterShrak> i believe
<Kez> Should I reinstall then? or is there some command that will fix this :P
<_Oz_> Anyone know of a VPN application that can control a Ubuntu machine from an XP machine?
<L3ttuc3> i think im going to be on the wrong side of a netsplit very soon.
<muramasa> bardyr, the 2 options I could change was already at 100 :-(
<bazhang> kez you need to go through the process when you hit that a second time and the second time choose no when the framebuffer question comes up, then finish and restart you will be good to go
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: is that the same error you got after you changed it to /dev/hda1
<L3ttuc3> MasterShrak well, to summarise, after the problem happens, modprobe usbhid and lsusb both hang.
<Kez> Ok... but what should I do right now? I just have a black screen that I can type into... cant get into desktop
<ChrisM> MAsterShrak:  YEs, except this time it says /dev/hda1
<Kez> Should I format over it and reinstall?
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg kez write this down now
<ChrisM> Mastershrak:  I have no clue what the main hard drive is so I can boot into it.
<hfmls> MasterShrak:  i want to add a partition with a OS to grub
<hfmls> is this ok
<MasterShrak> L3ttuc3: wow, sorry dude i dunno what to tell ya, ive never had problems with my laptop and that sort of thing, but different hardware acts differently
<Kez>  wrote down
<hfmls> title Mac OS X
<hfmls> root (hd0,0)
<hfmls> savedfault
<hfmls> makeactive
<hfmls> chainloader +1
<hfmls> is this ok?
<FloodBot3> hfmls: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> kez no text prompt?
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: and you are sure its /dev/hda1 and not /dev/sda1 or /dev/hda2 ?
<laughzilla> bazhang - miro is an RSS video grabber ... will it also work on clips from the typical video sites, youtube, myspace, revver, etc ?
<opteroN> i need help with a audio issue, i have a 5.1 setup and i am only getting audio out of the rear speaks, no audio on front speakers or center
<Ubuntu5446> hp pavilion 6436nr, 2x amd turion 64  x2 (although I am using x86, wanted to keep it at the 32 bit for such things like flash), 2009 MB memory, nvidia geforce go 6150 graphics card
<L3ttuc3> MasterShrak i know :) couple of pointers would be enough. i was hoping one of the other guys around here might have had an idea where to look.
<Kez> i typed it in the black screen and nope, nothing, just another new line with flashing thing
<MasterShrak> Ubuntu5446: flash works fine on 64 bit with nspluginwrapper
<Kez> i think the message was disable xserver
<Kez> the error i mean
<bazhang> laughzilla: well for the ones like google video youtube and others it it great to search and grab stuff--otherwise the firefox plug in for space book etc
<_Oz_> Anyone know of a VPN application that can control a Ubuntu machine from an XP machine?
<[HU]gnanet> I dont wanna repeat, anyone read my question?
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  Well, there is in ~/media a sdb1 but I click on it and it shows nothing.
<Ubuntu5446> MasterShrak: good to know
<opteroN> i need help with a audio issue, i have a 5.1 setup and i am only getting audio out of the rear speaks, no audio on front speakers or center
<MasterShrak> _Oz_: you mean vnc?
<hfmls> brb
<bazhang> kez restart the computer
<Kez> alright
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  /Disk/Media/ ***
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: its hard for me to pinpoint your problem since i cannot see your partition scheme, but my guess woudl be that /dev/hda1 is not your ubuntu's root partition
<bazhang> _Oz_: whose machines? all yours?
<laughzilla> thanks bazhang :) i'll try it. i just like to double check 'cuz this box is kinda old / small on the hdd where ubuntu's installed.
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: use /dev/sda1
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  How would I find out?
<opteroN> anyone ?
<opteroN> i need help with a audio issue, i have a 5.1 setup and i am only getting audio out of the rear speaks, no audio on front speakers or center
<bazhang> laughzilla: yeah that miro can eat up the hdd ;]
<L3ttuc3> oh at the same time this is happening, i get a whole series of this from syslog: NetworkManager: <debug> [1202913674.592260] nm_hal_device_removed(): Device removed (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5ac_221_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input').
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  OK.  Do I edit ALL the lines that show that UUID?
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: nah, just the one in the first section, if it works out you can go back and change the others
<Kez> bazhang: here is the error message "failed to start the X server. It is likely that it is not set up correctly."
<ChrisM> MAsterShrak:  OK, here goes nothing.
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: since you say there is a /dev/sdbX, it leads me to believe there is a /dev/sda somewhere, most likely where ubuntu is installed
<bazhang> does this channel support setting up pirated software? ie OS X?
<MasterShrak> bazhang: not at all
<adamb> Anyone suggest a place for me to get some decent themes?  I'm not a fan of the default ubuntu theme.
<bazhang> hfmls is trying to do that MasterShrak
<Ubuntu5446> MasterShrak: so should I just install the 64 bit flavor?
<ChrisM> adamb:  gnome-look.org
<bardyr> adamb, gnome-lool.org
<MasterShrak> Ubuntu5446: thats entirely up to you
<danbhfive> ChrisM: try this command ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ -al
<L3ttuc3> oh and something else i was going to ask, you know how init loads up services and has messages at bootup, and sometimes, there are errors, what logfile do i need to consult to find those?
<adamb> thanks guys
<bazhang> kez just a moment
<Ubuntu5446> MasterShrak: okay, what other info would be helpful?
<Kez> ok
<MasterShrak> Ubuntu5446: well, i havent been paying attention to what it is you are having troubles with
<ChrisM> danbhfive:  That shows that it sbd1
<MasterShrak> Ubuntu5446: oh, your system is slow, well i would first create a new user, log in with them and see if its still really slow, if not then its just a user problem, which is relatively easily fixed
<Ubuntu5446> MasterShrak: computer is very slow, firefox takes over a minute just to start appearing, menus in the panel are noticeably slow in coming up...
<ubuntuisloved> i've not been able to get pdf listed in my printers when trying to add a new one although ive checked permissions on the file like the forums say and yes i have cups installed ...can anyone point me to why else cups pdf not be listed in new printers?
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: how much ram you got installed?
<Ubuntu5446> MasterShrak: I will try that out
<bazhang> kez try hitting ctrl alt f2
<Kez> i get a login prompt... should i?
<bazhang> yesh
<bazhang> kez yesh
<MasterShrak> MasterShrek: you nick stealer!
<MasterShrak> lulz
<bazhang> haha
<CreativeEmbassy> Can someone try listening to French Kiss FM on rhythmbox and tell me if it works for them?
<CreativeEmbassy> it's a shoutcast stream
<CreativeEmbassy> http://88.191.35.197/listen.pls
<Kez> ok bazhang
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: I'm embarassed to say I keep forgetting which number that is
<MasterShrak> CreativeEmbassy: is that the only one that doesnt work for you? if so its the stream
<Kez> now its giving me a command promt area to type stuff in
<danbhfive> ChrisM: also, here is another command: sudo fdisk -l
<ChrisM> MasterShrak and danbhfive:  Edited it so sdb1, now I am rebooting.  If this works, I have another question.
<CreativeEmbassy> well, other mp3 streams might not work either
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: I think it is something like 1.8 G, does that sound right?
<CreativeEmbassy> but I can play mp3s fine
<CreativeEmbassy> so I'm not sure where the problem lies
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: you have reached your quota on questions today, please try again tomorrow
<MasterShrak> :)
<danbhfive> ChrisM: roger that, thought I don't know what the original problem was...
<CreativeEmbassy> and I can definitley play it in Vista/Winamp
<ChrisM> MAsterShrak Oh funny.
<bazhang> kez you logged in? now try the command you wrote down once again, and when you hit the framebuffer question this time choose no, finish up and then restart and you will be good to go
<MasterShrak> =P
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: in terminal type in free and post me
<ChrisM> Might as well ask it now.
<Kez> ok baz - will try that now :)
<CreativeEmbassy> Was anyone else able to successfully play that?
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: in terminal type in free -m
<MasterShrak> CreativeEmbassy: can you play other streams?
<opteroN> how do i enable 5.1 audio in ubuntu
<_SiLENT_> can anyone help me with tcpdump here?
<CreativeEmbassy> lemme try
<bazhang> no one clicked it CreativeEmbassy ;]
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: whats your total say
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  Didn't work
<MasterShrak> well that would have been the first thing i did CreativeEmbassy, before pasting links in the irc chan, things like that may get you banned if the right ppl see them
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: 1962
<[HU]gnanet> Need help in SATA combined, libata ata_piix and invisible HDD drives! Help!
<L3ttuc3> MasterShrak there have been similar issues i see on launchpad. nothing definite.
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: error?
<DBO> any Gnome-Do users here?
<MasterShrak> [HU]gnanet: how new of a sata controller?
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: wow ya you shouldnt be slow at all
<jsinclair> Does anyone know how to get user profile editor to work in gutsy?
<_SiLENT_> how do I redirect the packets with some source IP to my computer's IP?
<[HU]gnanet> MasterShrak: ICH5/ICH5R
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  It is giving me that main error again.
<danbhfive> CreativeEmbassy: I just tried it, its working fine for me
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: you could also run in terminal top
<[HU]gnanet> MasterShrak: I think piix and ata_piix are conflicting
<opteroN> How do i enable 5.1 audio in ubuntu
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: this will let you see if any process is taking over the pc
<Ubuntu5446> do i have to leave the chat to log in as a new user? that sounds right to me...
<ChrisM> MasterShrek:  You know, it wouldn't hurt to save.  Haha.  :P
<bazhang> _SiLENT_: for what purpose?
<CreativeEmbassy> shrak: wait, really?
<[HU]gnanet> MasterShrak: The one sata hdd is also detected in ATA/133 ...
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: yea
<CreativeEmbassy> I can get banned for posting a link like that?
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: yes i know, but there is no such particular process
<laughzilla> this is weird, i installed miro, the synaptic package manager says it's installed, yet i don't see it in any of the Applications menus. i tried to open "miro" with the command window, it did not come up as an installed app. any idea what it is called or where it's buried?
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: I'd check because trackerd has been known to drag a system
<laughzilla> bazhang
<_SiLENT_> bazhang: it is a whole story, this is because I am using satellite internet
<bazhang> that is odd laughzilla
<_SiLENT_> I need to redirect only from one IP
<MasterShrak> CreativeEmbassy: its possible, ive seen bans for stupid things. a shoutcast stream, probably not, but i tend not to take chances
<troj> ei
<CreativeEmbassy> ok
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: also fyi i know from repairing pc's that hard drives dying are slower as the bad sectors start to appear
<laughzilla> bazhang - i'll try to restart gnome
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: I meant to indicate that I have already checked...actually specifically to see if trackerd was the problem, but it does not show up at all
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  I know, laugh it up.  Complete idiot I am.  :P
<MasterShrak> CreativeEmbassy: what program are you using to stream?
<bazhang> alt-f2 miro yields nothing laughzilla
<_SiLENT_> please help if you can
<danbhfive> CreativeEmbassy: if its related to getting help, I don't think you should worry about getting banned
<laughzilla> bazhang - right
<MasterShrak> lol @ ChrisM     live n learn, then live n learn n save
<ChrisM> haha
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: did you run a hard drive check fsck on it?
<Ubuntu5446> how do i create a new user?
<bazhang> MasterShrak: haha
<ubuntuisloved> sudo adduser --help
<[HU]gnanet> MasterShrak: Chipset ich5 if you miss that post
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: no i have not
<MasterShrak> Ubuntu5446: system > administration > users
<blink> hey the www.ubuntu doesn't show anything about this link http://imaginux.com/addoncd/ but i get this link on ubuntu forum..can this addon support my ubuntu system?..i downloaded it but it seem doesn't support my system..i only want the compiz 3d desktop..pls help me,...
 * ChrisM mumbles I better get this done before the wife shows up or she is going to kill me.
<MasterShrak> [HU]gnanet: yea i saw, im kinda stumped on that, honestly i dont have alot of experience with sata, but i never thought it to cause many problems
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: you can run it from your live ubuntu cdrom
<Kez> bazhang: how do i reload/reboot it now ive done all of that setup? is there a command? or should i just turn pc off and back on
<bazhang> blink oy that cd is from who knows where? you need the original
<[HU]gnanet> MasterShrak: no prob, i always got problems that others never face :D
<MasterShrak> blink: get the idea of the addon cd out of your head, its not a good idea at all
<bazhang> kez sudo reboot
<Kez> here we go... lol
<Jocke1> When having 10+ tabs open in Firefox 2 or Firefox 3 alpha, CPU utilization very often goes to 100% and the system gets very slow. The issue seems to be identical with 2.0 and 3.0 alpha. Someone knows what could be wrong?
<[HU]gnanet> I have nothing to lose to try combined_mode=libata as a kernel param
<blink> so how i can get the 3d desktop?>>:(
<opteroN> How do i enable 5.1 audio in ubuntu
<ChrisM> Also, might as well ask my second question.  If I double click on the "install" icon on the Live CD, will it just update Ubuntu and not screw with settings and files (Mainly the Virtual MAchines I put in.)?
<MasterShrak> Jocke1: maybe its that you have 10+ tabs open
<danbhfive> ChrisM: I think it screws with everything
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: would it be okay if I did it from a livecd that is not gutsy?
<bazhang> blink last time--get the original cd--though with an intel card--which you refused to answer which one --that may or may not support it
<Jocke1> MasterShrak: It also happens sometimes when I have only 3 tabs open. And it should also manage 10+ tabs.
<MasterShrak> Jocke1: also if the pages have flash and stuff on them, theres a good chance its bogging your system down. i use an extention for firefox called "No Script" where you ahve to explicitly allow pages to run flash/java/etc
<ChrisM> danbhfive:  Is there a way I can upgrade without it messing with all my files?
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: yes its a very basic binary
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: alright I'll be back
<danbhfive> ChrisM: can you use the upgrade manager? or apt-get?
<[HU]gnanet>  Jocke1: I agree MasterShrak, NoScript is what you shoudl try
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: if you install from the cd, its going to overwrite, if you already have ubuntu installed, you can upgrade through apt-get
<MasterShrak> !upgrade | ChrisM
<ubotu> ChrisM: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jocke1> MasterShrak: It's typically on news sites, and they got a lot of graphics ads, and some flash. I'll take a look at NoScript.
<opteroN> MasterShrak, do you know how to enable 5.1 audio in ubuntu
<bazhang> ad block plus Jocke1
<MasterShrak> opteroN: nope, if i knew i would have told ya. have you checked the forums?
<MasterShrak> !forums | opteroN
<ChrisM> danbhfive:  Yeah.  OK.  I will just click on the "Upgrade to 7.10" in the Updater.  I was just highly reluctant because my Linux machine is my main computer where I do all my work.
<ubotu> opteroN: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Jocke1> bazhang: I'll look at that one too then :)
<opteroN> yeah i have
<bazhang> Jocke1: that is a serious nice addon
<Jocke1> bazhang:  sounds good
 * N3bunel brb
<Kez> oh dear... bazhang - same error :( is there any other possible remedy or should i do a fresh install
<giggsey> Are there any American's here? (Active)
<MasterShrak> opteroN: http://www.halfgaar.net/surround-sound-in-linux     may be of some assistance, google is your friend
<blink> i have the original cd and my rotated desktop is working..but i cannot zoom actually.....
<CreativeEmbassy> well, my situation only got a little more confusing
<szymon_> hej
<CreativeEmbassy> I got sky.fm's jazz station to play, and it says its mp3
<MasterShrak> what is the other one CreativeEmbassy ?
<CreativeEmbassy> but I tried several other stations, all shoutcase mp3, and non of them worked for me
<MasterShrak> not mp3 apparently
<chris062689> Hello.
<ChrisM> MAsterShrak:  OK, I just set it up so All of them are /dev/sdb1
<MasterShrak> hi chris062689
<blink> i want 3ddesktop...i have the original cd and my rotated desktop is working..but i cannot zoom actually.....
<ArmedKing> Whats the command to show Kernel version again? I forgot
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: ok, did it work?
<chris062689> Anyone here interested in starting a lightweight distro designed for lowend systems? o_0
<MasterShrak> ArmedKing: uname -a
<[HU]gnanet> CreativeEmbassy: what player you meant before?
<CreativeEmbassy> i gotta put a few more links on here
<ArmedKing> MasterShrak, Tnx m8
<ChrisM> MAsterShrak:  What about where it shows it in other places?
<CreativeEmbassy> I really like rhythmbox, and would prefer to use that
<CreativeEmbassy> Sky Jazz, this works: http://shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=1403&file=filename.pls
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: like where?
<MasterShrak> CreativeEmbassy: have you installed extra codecs?
<[HU]gnanet> hm
<MasterShrak> !codecs > CreativeEmbassy (see the private message from ubotu)
<CreativeEmbassy> I did the restricted extras
<chris062689> No one wants to help with a custom distro? :(
<MasterShrak> CreativeEmbassy: get gstreamer (good, bad and ugly) and also have a look at medibuntu
<ChrisM> MAsterShrak:  Well, it shows it in "Start Default Options"  With kopt=root=UUID=
<MasterShrak> !medibuntu > CreativeEmbassy (see the private message from ubotu)
<CreativeEmbassy> i already got medibuntu
<CreativeEmbassy> i'll double check all of the gstreamer ones
<blink> does intel support 3d desktop?..
<danbhfive> CreativeEmbassy: open the stream with totem first
<bullgard4> 'man make' refers me to 'SEE ALSO: The GNU Make Manual'. Where can I find and read 'The GNU Make Manual'?
<danbhfive> CreativeEmbassy: that should install the codecs you need
<[HU]gnanet> CreativeEmbassy: i think some players doesnt recognize the difference between mp3 and aac and tra to play aac with mp3 decoder
<CreativeEmbassy> i'll try that totem trick, thanks...
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: what was the pastebin for your menu.lst again? sorry i closed the tab
<CreativeEmbassy> totem just said it couldn't play it
<CreativeEmbassy> hmm
<MasterShrak> blink: i beleive so
<ChrisM> MAsterShrak:  http://pastebin.com/mc8faf49
<MasterShrak> CreativeEmbassy: totem sucks, worst player out there imho
<danbhfive> CreativeEmbassy: are you on Gutsy?
 * ChrisM can't wait to get off this damned vista laptop...
<brophat> I am using nm-applet and it does not lock onto my wireless router when I boot my puter, it just spins around trying to log onto it, but when I manually click on it, it logs on relatively fast, about 15 to 20 secs.
<blink> no...no...i want 3ddesktop...
<CreativeEmbassy> danbhfive: yes
<brophat> anyone have the same experience?
<blink> i will prove to you i can get 3ddexktop on my intel notebook...
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: nah, those lines look commented out (if they have a # at the beginning, they are just comments)
<brophat> or know how to get it to log on auto when I boot my puter?
<CreativeEmbassy> for FrenchKissFM, totem just says "There is no plugin to handle this movie"
<d4t4min3r> I have a question
<CreativeEmbassy> one sec, lemme check out gstreamer
<neverblue> morning
<d4t4min3r> I d/l the new ubuntu but im out of cd-rs but I do have some blank dvds
<ChrisM> MAsterShrek:  OH OK, kinda like in ini configuration files where ; removes it.  I see said the deaf man.
<d4t4min3r> can I use that to burn it to and install
<MasterShrak> blink: i believe you, i alredy told you that you can with an intel chip, now do you ahve a problem or are you just trolling?
<neverblue> d4t4min3r, yeah, but you have to extract the image, then make a bootable DVD ISO, which you may burn
<d4t4min3r> neverblue: how do I do that
<danbhfive> MasterShrak: I think you are incorrect about menu.lst, some of those commented out lines are configuration options for the automated installer
<neverblue> d4t4min3r, its not easy, what are you using to burn with?
<d4t4min3r> k3b
<MasterShrak> danbhfive: really? i was not aware (im more used to lilo i guess)
<neverblue> d4t4min3r, then you will need to mount the ISO, and use k3b to make a bootable DVD
<d4t4min3r> well... hum
<ChrisM> MAsterShrak:  So wait, does this mean I can make it say what I want?  Like instead of "Recovery mode"  I can make it say "Use the force"?
<CreativeEmbassy> i already had good and bad and ugly
<d4t4min3r> how can I mount the iso, by using virual box
<danbhfive> MasterShrak: here is the line the leads me to that belief: ## DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs
<neverblue> d4t4min3r, sorry, have to reboot, maybe just buy a CDR
<ChrisM> OK danbhfive:  I will edit those as well.
<d4t4min3r> I have a 1 gig flash drive, could I put the cd iso on that and use that?
<MasterShrak> danbhfive: heh, i guess i should read more, i usually skip comments unless i need them for some reason lol
<MasterShrak> !install | d4t4min3r
<ubotu> d4t4min3r: ntation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - Also /msg ubotu automate
<neverblue> d4t4min3r, you can boot from a flash drive to install linux
<MasterShrak> nope wrong factoid
<MasterShrak> hmm
<d4t4min3r> so put the cd iso on the flash
<MasterShrak> oh nvm, thats right
<d4t4min3r> and boot to the flash?
<MasterShrak> d4t4min3r: http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - Also /msg ubotu automate
<blink> i really have problem..i just used this ubuntu last month..i like the 3ddesktop..but when i run it, just 1 slide scrolling when i run the 3d and scroll the mouse...:(..
<MasterShrak> darn putty copy lol
<yell0w> hey guys, how can i configure and use an external wireless mouse with a laptop and disable touchpad ?
<vb> suppose i have internet connection via 2 interfaces, one via ethernet connected to gateway and one via wireless , now i assume only one internet connectivity path is used when i am actually browsing, how can i know, which path is being used??
<MasterShrak> blink: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<CreativeEmbassy> i also have w32 codecs
<d4t4min3r> that seems very hard
<CreativeEmbassy> what else could I be missing?
<ChrisM> MAsterShrak and Dan: Here goes nothing.
<blink> ok i try now..
<CreativeEmbassy> rhythmbox just says it doesn't have the plugin...
<d4t4min3r> there isn't a already  made flash drive install... or dvd install
<MasterShrak> CreativeEmbassy: what is the extention if not mp3?
<neverblue> d4t4min3r, then go buy a CDR
<Kez> can anyone help me? i managed to finally be able to select my monitors native resolution, BUT.... there are two black bars at the left and right sides of the screen ??? how do i remove them and make it full?
<CreativeEmbassy> it's a pls file
<CreativeEmbassy> playlist
<blink> mastershark:i already have it
<d4t4min3r> neverblue: im 34 mins from the closest store
<MasterShrak> blink: alt+f2 and type: ccsm
<CreativeEmbassy> and the playlist file basically has this
<CreativeEmbassy> File1=http://88.191.35.197:80/
<ChrisM> Kez:  Edit the settings inside your monitor itself.  Like the center, etc.  Using the buttons on the monitor.
<CreativeEmbassy> dunno what kind of stream that is, I assume it's MP3 from what shoutcast says
<j_> Xchat Question.. How do you auto join when invited, and how do you join multiple channels?
<MasterShrak> CreativeEmbassy: im not 100% sure, i dont stream, like ever
<d4t4min3r> 7.10 is newest ubuntu out right
<MasterShrak> d4t4min3r: yes, 8.04 is currently in development and scheduled to be out in april
<loa> People... how i can disable bounce messages in exim?
<yell0w> hey guys, how can i configure and use an external wireless mouse with a laptop and disable touchpad ?
<d4t4min3r> is 8.04 in beta
<d4t4min3r> can I d/l that
<yell0w> d4t4min3r: alpha4
<dgjones> !hardy | d4t4min3r
<ubotu> d4t4min3r: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Kez> Chris, my monitor does not allow that, its locked
<blink> mastershark..i already enable all 3ddesktop,..
<ChrisM> CreativeEmbassy:  If you are having problems opening up pls files.  Open it in a text editor and pull out the ip adress, then add that and not the pls file itself.
<blink> stiil no 3d...
<MasterShrak> blink: you ahve to change settings in ccsm, i cant tell you which ones since im not on my linux machine at the moment
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  No go on the menu.lst
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: whats the error?
<blink> ok..what i have to change..do i need to enable all the 3d option?..
<MasterShrak> probably
<Odd-rationale> blink: have you enabled rotate cube?
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  Will post once it reboots.
<blink> odd :/...ya..all
<MasterShrak> ok ChrisM
<Odd-rationale> blink: Try this: go to general options
<blink> odd : then?..
<Odd-rationale> blink: Under the desktop size tab, set H = 4, V = 1, and # desktops = 1
<blink> mastersharK : i stiil need you all..
<arrrghhh> so why doesn't firefox update automatically and how can i get it to?  my virtual machine for win2kpro updates without any fuss.
<brophat> any documentation that I can read about on the keyring manger? I know nothing about it, I don't even know what it is other than it keeps passwords encrypted for stuff I guess
<neverblue> arrrghhh, it does
<arrrghhh> neverblue: uhm... mine doesn't?
<pedreo> Hi, does anyone know of any program for ubuntu that can slow down music on the fly, without adjusting the pitch? It's similar to the speed and pitch controls used in windows media player... I'm hoping to find a solution because I want to avoid using windows as much as possible!
<Kez> Does anyone have any idea why I have 2 black bars at each side of my screen in Ubuntu latest version EVEN though it's my native resolution? any solution?
<neverblue> arrrghhh, how do you know?
<ChrisM> OK MAsterShrak:  "VFS:  Cannot open root device "sdb1" or unknown-block (0,0)
<Boglizk> Is there any way of testing Firefox 3b3 without overwriting my current installation?
<_Oz_> Ubuntu friends: I downloaded RealVNC.  How do I install it in ubuntu?  I have the x86 version and it's sitting in /tmp/.  There is a vcinstall file but double-clicking it or opening it does nothing.
<chris062689> Anyone here want to help in a custom distro project?
<arrrghhh> neverblue: well, my 2kpro virutal machine updated itself without any fuss.  none of my linux boxes have updated.
<ChrisM> MAstershrak, it leads me to believe that sdb1 is NOT it.
<MasterShrak> Kez: adjust your monitor's settings, the buttons on the front?
<_Oz_> !install
<ubotu> ntation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - Also /msg ubotu automate
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: i would agree, but i think i said sda1 not sdb1
<Kez> My monitor does not provide moving things around while in PC mode
<_Oz_> Ubuntu friends: I downloaded RealVNC.  How do I install it in ubuntu?  I have the x86 version and it's sitting in /tmp/.  There is a vcinstall file but double-clicking it or opening it does nothing.
<neverblue> arrrghhh, how do you know your firefox is not updated?
<ouellettesr> hello, i downgraded to fiesty the other day and i when i was using gutsy i was using the "intel" driver, now in fiesty i can only see the "i810" driver any ideas?
<blink> odd : ya..haha already..but can i get square 3d?..
<_Oz_> I need Jack Sparr-- er...  I need Captain Jack Sparrow!
<Odd-rationale> blink: Did that work?
<blink> ya..
<blink> ya,..
<ChrisM> MasterShrak, if that is the case, I should forget it.  My stupidity is just overwhelming.  Haha.  :x
<blink> thanks..//
<blink> but i set desktop is 4..
<Juhaz> _Oz_, you install it by forgetting that file and installing it trough apt, as usual.
<arrrghhh> neverblue: uhm... i just told you.  my win2kpro machine updated to the newest version, but my linux boxes have not.  i was about to manually update them, but then i thought "wtf, why is my windows machine updating and linux machines not"  i have multiple linux boxes and only VM's of windows.
<Odd-rationale> blink: Try setting desktop = 1 (I know that is strange, but that seems to work.)
<MasterShrak> lulz ChrisM, youll get it :) but i do only have 45 minutes until class =P
<elia> there s a italian channel for ubuntu ?
<dgjones> !it | elia
<ubotu> elia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<neverblue> arrrghhh, firefox is the latest available in Ubuntu, that is installed on your system, I think your confused
<MasterShrak> blink: desktop = 1, horizontal = 4
<ChrisM> MAsterShrak:  Oh man, I fondly remember school.
<ouellettesr> is there  tool to query to which package belongs a file
 * MasterShrak smells sarcasm
<arrrghhh> neverblue: no i think you're confused... i KNOW what i'm talking about.  i'm not using a version of firefox that is in the repo's because the repo's are severely behind.
<Kez> Anyone know of a solution to thin black bar either side of my TFT in latest ubuntu version? native resolution - CANNOT move with monitor buttons, locked
<elia> ok thanks
<blink> master shark, odd : it doesnt work..
<_Oz_> juhaz: how?
<elia> see ya
<blink> it work on 4 desktop...i dont know..
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  I have been in school for about 20 years.  Haha.
<neverblue> arrrghhh, maybe send your 'repos' an email, see if they will allow a later version of FF for you to be happy with
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  So I barely remember it.
<Odd-rationale> blink: Ok, but you have the cube?
<MasterShrak> heh
<arrrghhh> neverblue: you're retarded.  why did you even respond if you didn't have an answer for me?
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  Haven't**
<lgierth> is it possible to run osx applications on i386 ubuntu?
<blink> no cube...just 4 slide...
<ouellettesr> anyone, is there  tool to query to which package belongs a file
<bazhang> blink this is the add-on rev1 unofficial cd still? does Odd-rationale and others know about this?
<neverblue> arrrghhh, calling the person assisting you names, why would any even help you?
<MasterShrak> lgierth: no
<rajasun> ouellettesr: dpkg -S filename
<ouellettesr> rajasun, thanks
<blink> i dont know..
<bazhang> arrrghhh: not helpful
<arrrghhh> neverblue: well maybe if you were assisting me instead of just saying stupid things, then i wouldn't insult you.  i don't insult helpful people.
<nanbudh> hello i am trying to use fluxbuntu and the pen drive is not automounting. here is the last part of dmesg output. please have a look and help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55856/
<MasterShrak> arrrghhh: please be respectful here
<Boglizk> arrrghhh: The latest stable release is 2.0.0.12. I have it installed. Whats the problem?
<rajasun> ouellettesr: dpkg -S `which filename` rather
<arrrghhh> bazhang: well he's not being helpful, he's just being sarcastic
<neverblue> arrrghhh, i think you clearing are missing the big picture, good luck !
<lgierth> MasterShrak, okay, thanks
<bazhang> arrrghhh: join ##windows or #gentoo thanks
<arrrghhh> clearing missing the big picture... right
<arrrghhh> bazhang: i don't use either of those
<Odd-rationale> bazhang: What cd is that?
<blink> odd: i use ubuntu gutsy gibon addon cd rev1...i installed compiz manager..
<Boglizk> arrrghhh: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> Odd-rationale: some weird unsupported cd
<Kez> bazhang: i finally got in to my gui, and selected my native resolution (woo!) but i have 2 black bars at either side of the screen... do you know of any fix?
<ChrisM> OK MAsterShrak.  What is it I typed earlier to find out what my hard drive is?
<to__> bonjour
<_Oz_> ok, I installed tightvncviewer using sudo apt-get install tightvncviewer but how do I install the server??
<arrrghhh> Boglizk: ok... i use FF3.  the betas have been stellar.  beta3 just came out, and my windows machine updated itself.  my linux boxes have not.  ff3 is in the repos, but like alpha8 not even beta.
<MasterShrak> Kez: if you have black bars, i would venture to guess you arent running at native resolution, is everything squished ro what?
<bazhang> kez aha! well we at least knocked down one barrier
<alex_ru> yt
<Odd-rationale> blink: Do you have desktop wall disabled?
<Kez> nope, it looks very sharp, but 2 black bars... it is *certainly* my native resolution, im staring at it on my monitor info book right now and ive used it in windows
<Boglizk> arrrghhh: If you're so desperate for the newest version of everything, you might want to consider compiling software yourself.
 * MasterShrak agrees
<blink> odd: ya..
<arrrghhh> Boglizk: well that's what i'm going to have to do.  but why does my windows machine update itself without having to compile?  that doesn't make sense.  i figured linux would get more FF support than windows.
<bazhang> kez this is a desktop?
<blink> it cant be enabled if i enable 3d
<Kez> yes
<danbhfive> arrrghhh: it's the nature of ubuntu, ubuntu releases new software every 6 months, in general
<Boglizk> arrrghhh: Since the Firefox team doesn't supply Ubuntu .debs. Its obvious it will take some time.
<arrrghhh> danbhfive: hrm...
<Odd-rationale> blink: You have
<danbhfive> arrrghhh: the FF developers release there software on windows themselves, and release the sourcecode for the linux distros
<bazhang> kez I got that as well with my oem viewsonic (benq) and adjusted it by fiddling with the controls on the monitor itself
<arrrghhh> Boglizk: oh they don't provide DEBs?  i guess i knew that since it always gives me a .tar file
<Odd-rationale> blink: You have "Desktop Cube" and "Rotate Cube" enabled. Correct?
<blink> ya...but not desk wall..
<Boglizk> arrrghhh: Then why do you act so surprised? Just compile it. geeez.
<xxploit> arrrghhh, if theres a newer FF repo u can grab debs from just add it and use it to update FF for? i dont see the problem.
<arrrghhh> i just wish firefox updated as easily in linux as it did in windows.  that makes me sad.  well thank you everyone, that was actually helpful.
<Kez> bazhang: that's what everyone has suggested, but with DVI input on my monitor, it does not allow access to those kind of controls... they're locked
<danbhfive> arrrghhh: so, you do have to compile your self, if you want it faster than ubuntu's time table, I think,  I mean, its really up to the ubuntu devs
<ChrisM> danbhfive:  What is it you had typed to tell me how to see what my hard drives are named?
<neverblue> arrrghhh, firefox support is available on /server irc.mozilla.org /join #firefox
<MasterShrak> arrrghhh: so maybe YOU should get your information right before you come to channels and call people retarded
<danbhfive> ChrisM: maybe it was sudo fdisk -l
<arrrghhh> MasterShrak: i do have my info right.  thanks for the attack too, lovely.
<worgil> hi i need a mailing list manager, (ezmlm, ecartis ect.) which mailing list manager can i use for ubuntu server 7.04 ?
<bazhang> kez ouch
<arrrghhh> love linux arrogance
<MasterShrak> welcome
<rajasun> _Oz_: btw are you sure it's tightvncviewer and not xtightvncviewer you installed? The server package is tightvncserver
<bazhang> arrrghhh: you can leave anytime
<Boglizk> arrrghhh: Read the topic.
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh: may I have a quick pm
<arrrghhh> well thanks, as usually i got a healthy bit of arrogance and a little bit of help
<arrrghhh> usual
<Kez> bazhang: if there's no easy way to fix it i'll probably just leave it
<Boglizk> \o/
<Odd-rationale> blink: Ok, try this: Go to System --> Preferences --> Appearance and the on the desktop effects tab, make sure the Custom radio button is selected.
<bazhang> yes!
<neverblue> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Boglizk> Is there any way of testing Firefox 3b3 without overwriting my current installation?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry I was busy or would have tried to talk with him earlier
<danbhfive> Jack_Sparrow: I personally think you were wrong on that one
<MasterShrak> Boglizk: i bet arrrghhh woudl have known =P
<neverblue> Boglizk, in a virtual machine ?
<bazhang> kez there has to be a workaround for this--I have seen it in ubuntuforums via google before
<Boglizk> neverblue: No.. normally :P
<bazhang> MasterShrak: haha
<neverblue> Boglizk, its a suggestion, not a command :P
<Kez> i googled for "black bar ubuntu" and mostly found crap, lol
<ChrisM> OK, I think I am too stupid for linux (even though I have been running it for years.  Haha)  It's sda NOT sdb.  /dev/sda1 system = Linux.  MasterShrak and Dan
<Jack_Sparrow> danbhfive: He was only removed, he can rejoin
<MasterShrak> it worked ChrisM ?!
<bazhang> kez let me try my google-fu
<ChrisM> Hopefully.
<MasterShrak> heh
 * neverblue gives ChrisM a good cuff in the back of da head
<Kez> bazhang: thanks :)
<Picachoo> where can i understand about users accounts and priviliages in detail?
<worgil> hi i need a mailing list manager, (ezmlm, ecartis ect.) which mailing list manager can i use for ubuntu server 7.04 ?
<Boglizk> neverblue: Right. Yeah.. my RAM is a little too shit for that though.
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  If it does I owe you a beer and a coffee.  Haha.
<neverblue> !language | Boglizk
<ubotu> Boglizk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> language Boglizk
 * MasterShrak will take coffee x 2 =P
<neverblue> too slow bazhang :)
<blink> odd : i dont have the desktop effect on appearance...just visual effect
<ikonia> worgil: ezmlm is available, majordomo is also available.
<Picachoo> where can i understand about users accounts and priviliages. applications behaviour and sharing with control  in detail?
<Boglizk> wow. I'll go execute myself for saying poop.
<Boglizk> You're not helping :P
<Odd-rationale> blink: I'm sorry, visual effects it is.
<ChrisM> sudo
<ikonia> Boglizk: respect the rules/language guidelines,
<ChrisM> ACK
<ChrisM> Wrong computer!
<ikonia> Picachoo: what part is not clear.
<MasterShrak> lol @ ChrisM
<worgil> ikat, where can i find from for ubuntu ?
<Picachoo> ikonia akk
<Picachoo> ikonia all*
<neverblue> Picachoo, I would love to know that myself... just learn fro experience..
<worgil> ikonia, where can i find from for ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Picachoo: there are basic introduction docs on http:/www.tldp.org
<rama_8086> how can i mount ntfs drives permanently when i boot pc
<ikonia> worgil: the ubuntu repo's
<tzd> i have no icons in openoffice anymore. I've reinstalled it and that's when they disappear. Does someone know what to do please?
<worgil> ikonia, where can i find from for ubuntu (i mean howto)?
<blink> odd : ya i selected custom..
<ikonia> rama_8086: put them in your /etc/fstab
<blink> still no..
<Ubuntulive> hi im new to ubuntu i have just installed it and done all the updates etc can someone plz help me to get compiz running
<bazhang> kez what is the default depth for your xorg.conf? is it 16 or 24?
<MasterShrak> Picachoo: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html
<Kez> 24, baz
<Odd-rationale> blink: Was it Custom earlier?
<Solaris444> hi chaps.
<neverblue> rama_8086, u add an entry into your /etc/fstab
<mohbana> can i change where grub is installed when installing of the live cd?
<Solaris444> I'm dying here.
<MasterShrak> Ubuntulive: 7.10?
<Solaris444> I've been trying to get apache working for 4 hours.
<mohbana> yes
<Solaris444> All i get is forbidden 403
<neverblue> rama_8086, if unsure about what to enter, give 'man fstab' and 'man  mount' a good read
<blink> odd : ya..sure..thats why i really dont know..
<worgil> ikonia, where can i find from for ubuntu (i mean howto)?
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  Rebooting.
<Ubuntulive> yes 7.10
<neverblue> Solaris444, which version of apache is installed?
<soldats> you need to install ccsm
<soldats> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Odd-rationale> blink: BTW if you wouldn't mind spelling out my entire nick it would make it easier for me to see you messages. Usually <TAB> will auto-complete. e.g. odd<TAB> Thanks!
<ChrisM> Gawdddd my wife is going to love me if this works.  Haha.  xD
<ikonia> worgil: the packages are in the repo's there are plenty of application guides on the net and ubuntu specific guides on https://help.ubuntu.com
<Solaris444> neverblue: 2.2
<MasterShrak> Ubuntulive: what graphics card you got?
<neverblue> Solaris444, ok, do you have anything inside /var/www ?
<Odd-rationale> soldats: He has ccsm, I beleive.
<Ubuntulive> nvidia 8500gt 256mb
<Solaris444> yes.
<blink> Odd-rationale, ok sorry..hehe..:D
<ChrisM> Crap.
<neverblue> Solaris444, then, in your browser, do you enter the URL localhost?
<blink> Odd-rationale, is it ok?
<Solaris444> cgi-bin and htdocs
<MasterShrak> Ubuntulive: open a terminal: programs > accessories > terminal     and type: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Solaris444> i entered the url knet3.nanolan (this machine)
<neverblue> Solaris444, possibly an index.html (in your /var/www) ?
<MasterShrak> Solaris444: does it work by ip?
<mohbana> 1.  can someone please tell me if the live cd has an option of where to install grub? 2. where can i find the log for the last boot attempt?
<neverblue> Solaris444, try 'localhost' as the address
<neverblue> MasterShrak, I got it :D
<adamb> Ok so I change my resolution from to 1248x1024 and nothing happens.. it stays at 1600, anyone have an idea? On what else I could try?
<Ubuntulive> i already instaled that from the updates did it for me
<Solaris444> but it has to be accessible from another machine.
<MasterShrak> oky doke neverblue :)
<Odd-rationale> blink: Have you tried restarting compiz? alt+f2 "compiz --replace"
<neverblue> Solaris444, is there an index.html in the /var/www ?
<blink> wait..
<Solaris444> neverblue: there wasn't.  I added one.
<MasterShrak> Ubuntulive: ok, do: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Solaris444> then i just got a blank page
<Solaris444> so i scrapped that.
<neverblue> Solaris444, ok, but there is... so enter localhost in your browser...
<rajasun> Ubuntulive: the card should work. sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager as has been suggested and also spend some time reading this > http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<ouellettesr> how do i get rid of a file that says it is set to manual installed?
<ouellettesr> thrrough apt-get?
<neverblue> Solaris444, if you dont see the index.html page in /var/www, then confirm the service is running, sudo ps aux | grep apache
<Solaris444> it is.
<Solaris444> definitely.
<Solaris444> ah crap, gotta reboot.
<MasterShrak> ouellettesr: sudo apt-get remove program
<Solaris444> I'll brb sorry.
<rpj8> How can I figure out what network domian my computer is on?
<Solaris444> the kernel update I applied keeps pestering me.
<ikonia> rpj8: is it a linux box
<neverblue> oh boys
<blink> Odd-rationale, :my desktop not rotate anymore..:(..just now it rotate when i scroll the mouse...now it just sliding...
<rpj8> ikonia: Well I am asking in a ubuntu channel, so :P
<Jack_Sparrow> danbhfive: I just read the most of the logs.. He had quite an attitude, bordering on troll ... But I do thank you for your opinion and like I said, he was only removed after ignoring a request to pm
<ChrisM> OK, that sucked.
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: ?
<ikonia> rpj8: ok - your machine isn't in a domain unless you've conifgued nis or nis+ or ldap, you can use samba as a 3rd part tools to join windows domains which will be listed in your /etc/smb.conf file
<ChrisM> Got booted.
<bullgard4> I did some search for 'menuconfig' in make.info with no result. Where can I find a description or manual for 'make manuconfig'?
<ouellettesr> MasterShrak, thats wht i tried but its not working
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: did sda1 work ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: there is no manual
<ChrisM> MAsterShrak it is saying that sda1 is not it
<ikonia> bullgard4: why are you trying to build a kernel
<bobjink> i need help with a ubuntu install
<Odd-rationale> blink: You mean it rotated before?
<bobjink> ive tried for a while and cant get it to install
<mohbana> did anyone get my questions?
<stroyan> rpj8:  smbtree will tell you all about your samba domain
<MasterShrak> ouellettesr: sudo apt-get purge program      maybe?
<hanophix33> how do i block an application from access the internet?
<rpj8> ikonia: I meant networking wise. Not a workgroup. as in my box's name is host, so: host.as.something.edu
<ouellettesr> MasterShrak, nvm it worked :P
<ouellettesr> thanks
<ikonia> hanophix33: a firewall like iptables
<blink> Odd-rationale, : ya but just rotated..i cant see the 3d cube...
<hanophix33> ikonia:  how difficult would it be to block Photoshop from accessing the net
<ikonia> rpj8: it won't be part of a domain unless you put it in, or do you mean your ISP's domain
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  I wonder if taking a hockey stick, with my hard drive on the ice will work.  :D
<bobjink> can anyone  help me with a problematic ubuntu install
<vikas> ubuntu 7.10 does not detect my sound card, i am having dell inspiron 1520
<bullgard4> ikonia: I am not going to build a kernel now. I am going to learn and understand before I go to compile my own kernel.
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: quite possibly
<ikonia> hanophix33: do you know what port it connects on ?
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: are you dual booting by chance?
<ChrisM> MAsterShrak:  Heh.
<hanophix33> ikonia: no
<Odd-rationale> blink: Right now it just slides?
<ikonia> bullgard4: why do you want to build a kernel, it will break your ubuntu package manager and dependant packages
<ikonia> hanophix33: in principal very easy, find out what port it connects on then one iptables rule will block it
<blink> Odd-rationale, : ya after i run the compiz replace
<xxploit> bullgard4, you should be issuing it from the /usr/src/kernel(watever the kernel src directory is)
<bobjink> can anyone help me
<rpj8> ikonia: I mean my ISP (university's) domian
<rpj8> domain*
<stroyan> rpj8:  dnsdomainname will tell your dns domain name
<ikonia> rjp contact your isp
<rpj8> stroyan: Thanks.
<Odd-rationale> blink: Go back to ccsm and make sure the settings didn't change when you restarted compiz.
<mohbana> did anyone get my questions?
<ikonia> rpj8: your domain is oakland.resnet.pitt.edu
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  Nope.  Ubuntu 7.04 is my main OS.  I run VM's through Virtual Box (Mac OSX X86, Windows XP and Windows 2003)
<vikas> ubuntu 7.10 does not detect my sound card, i am having dell inspiron 1520
<rpj8> ikonia: Ok, but how can I figure that out without using IRC.
<vikas> ubuntu 7.10 does not detect my sound card, i am having dell inspiron 1520
<rama_8086> neverblue, this much is enough in stab file; /dev/sdb7       /media/NTFS1
<ikonia> rpj8: your machine can be a member of 100 domains, so it's up to the people who administrate their domains.
<bobjink> can someone help me , when i try to install i get error with my video card, it says no screens
<bullgard4> ikonia: Let me repeat: " ikonia: I am not going to build a kernel now. "
<vikas> ubuntu 7.10 does not detect my sound card, i am having dell inspiron 1520
<bobjink> i guess my video card
<neverblue> rama_8086, nope, have u used the mount command to mount the drive yet?
<ikonia> bullgard4: let me repeat "why do you want to build a kernel"
<bobjink> I810: no matching devices   ... no screens
<bobjink> busid pci 0:2:0
<rama_8086> neverblue, yes i usd
 * ChrisM building a kernel takes forever.
<Xintruder> I installed ubuntu with just english, now I want to add arabic. What to do?
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: im not sure then, if you boot a livecd and issue: sudo fdisk -l      it should tell you what partitions are on your system, this will give you teh different options to use when trying to get your grub working, like i said before i dont know your partitioning scheme, so its hard for me to give you an exact answer
<rama_8086> neverblue, but i want this icons should come in my desktop
<bobjink> can anyone help me
<MasterShrak> building a kernel doesnt take THAT long
<Xintruder> I want to be able to type in araboc
<rpj8> ikonia: I kinda mean what would appear as my email from this box: rpj@TheFunk.*.*.*, and how do I figure that out from the command line
<palomer> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bullgard4> ikonia: No, I do not want to build a kernel. I would like to know how 'make menuconfig' functions or operates.
<ChrisM> I know what I can do MAsterShrak.  :D  Copy and paste it.
<rama_8086> neverblue, NTFS1 is the name of the drive
<neverblue> rama_8086, if you used the mount command to mount the NTFS drive, then you need to read man fstab
<ikonia> rpj8: that will depend on the "FROM" address
<Solaris444> well neverblue, I'm pretty upset now.
<roland_> hello everyone
<ikonia> bullgard4 it builds an ncruses interface to write a .config file.
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: you can very well do that, but better hurry i got class soon
<roland_> could some1 please help! i accidently deleted my own Panel
<ChrisM> Will do!
<mohbana> 1.  can someone please tell me if the live cd has an option of where to install grub? 2. where can i find the log for the last boot attempt?
<bobjink> neverblue: can you help me please
<Solaris444> I just achieved in 3 minutes on IIS while I was waiting for this system to reboot what took 4 hours with apache.
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you for your information.
<blink> Odd-rationale, : so sad...still same as before...:(
<Solaris444> and i wasn't even successful.
<chris062689> Does anyone know anything about Debian?
<ikonia> rpj8: it will also depend on the domain name the mail relay you are using is set to come from and the domain name your ip block is assigned to
<neverblue> !enter | Solaris444
<ubotu> Solaris444: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> chris062689: all the guys in #debian know loads
<Odd-rationale> blink: Slides?
<bobjink> neverblue: im having issues installing ubuntu
<neverblue> bobjink, im not a mind-reader
<Solaris444> ok.
<roland_> Panel help plz?
<Jack_Sparrow> !uk
<ubotu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<neverblue> hehe
<rpj8> ikonia: Ok, how do I figure out the domain name my ip address is assigned to. That's what I should have asked in the first place.
<ChrisM> Dammit CD boot faster!
<bobjink> neverblue: when i try to install i get, I810 no matching devices
<bobjink> neverblue: no screens found
<DRebellion> rpj8, reverse dns
<MasterShrak> lol @ ChrisM
<neverblue> Solaris444, if you would just confirm what I asked, that would be great
<bobjink> neverblue: pci 0:2:0
<palomer> is it just me or are the repositories really slow right now?
<Solaris444> ok hold on.
<ikonia> rpj8: nslookup your IP address or use an RIPE lookup on the interent
<ChrisM> Damn IDE ribbons allowing only so much information through.
<neverblue> bobjink, adding my nick to your posts does not get you answers quicker, sorry
<ikonia> palomer: there are many mirrors, the ones I'm using are fine
<psicobra>  hi all i have an external 40 GN hard drive that is formated as ntfs when how do i get it to auto mount when i plug it in?
<MasterShrak> palomer: try a different mirror
<bobjink> i tried alt install cd... same issue
<Solaris444> The service is definitely running because i was getting 403.
<rpj8> ikonia: Ok, now what's really bad is I'm not sure how I can figure out my IP. iwconfig comes up blank. I had to jump through some fancy hoops to get networking to work at my uni
<palomer> master_of_master, how do I change my mirror?
<Odd-rationale> blink: Does it still slides or rotate?
<palomer> I'm downloading the nvidia drivers
<ikonia> rpj8: ifconfig
<ikonia> rpj8: not iwconfig
<bullgard4> xxploit: I already know that I need to call 'make menuconfig' from within the /usr/src/linux/ directory.
<rpj8> ikonia: I'm an idiot. thanks
<feysalus> Hi
<blink> Odd-rationale, :rotate...
<blink> :(
<feysalus> I was updating all installed packages, but the downloading stopped after 183/186
<neverblue> Solaris444, i gave you the exact command to confirm if apache is running, why not use that, rather than your own assumptions?
<bobjink> can anyone help me
<feysalus> there's no sign of it continuing, so how do I install the packages that have already been downloaded?
<neverblue> Solaris444, sudo ps aux | grep apache
<ikonia> bobjink: please stop asking every 2 minutes
<feysalus> I didnt cancel it yet
<neverblue> !ask | bobjink
<ubotu> bobjink: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: actually i think its bottlenecked by how fast the drive can read off the cd :)
<ibou> how to i chose my default shell ?
<psicobra> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Odd-rationale> blink: OK. I think I went down the wrong path :P Try doing ctrl+alt+(left-click and hold on desktop) and move the mouse.
<palomer> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<palomer> hmmm
<palomer> how do I change my repository mirrors?
<Hammer89> anyone have any idea how to get flash player installed on Opera? I've tried running the installer from terminal (installing to /usr/lib/opera)... but when I load youtube on Opera it still doesn't work
<ikonia> Hammer89: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<MasterShrak> !repositories | palomer
<ubotu> palomer: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<starked> Does anyone here have any idea why I'd only be able to access the F1-F6 terminals if I take "splash" off of my boot options?  Otherwise, I just get a black screen.
<ChrisM> Mastershrak:  http://pastebin.com/m3c396f54
<Odd-rationale> blink: And now?
<blink> Odd-rationale, : no effect oh..:(
<neverblue> Solaris444, hows that coming along?
<Hammer89> ikonia: it's already installed (I've tried using apt-get)... didn't work with Opera for whatever reason... I'll try removing/reinstalling it though
<Solaris444> hold on.
<Solaris444> phone call.
<giandrea> hello
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: it does appear indeed to be sda1
<feysalus> I have another question, suppose this x window environment gets stuck (mouse doesnt move, keys dont do anything) - how do I recover without restarting?
<kasra> starked: some bug gutsy i think
<ikonia> Hammer89: opera should link against it in the same way firefox did
<palomer> is anyone else finding ca.archive.ubuntu.com slow today?
<giandrea> how does logrotate work? Is it a daemon?
<ChrisM> :(
<Odd-rationale> blink: You're pressing ctrl and alt and the left mouse button all down at the same time?
<starked> kasra: You know if there's a fix for it?
<xyblor> HELP! when I go to text mode (e.g. ctrl-alt-F1) the screen resolution is incorrect. How do I fix this? I have a Radeon 8500, Ubuntu 7.10
<ChrisM> This makes bunny sad MAsterShrak
<ikonia> palomer: no-one else has compled
<Hammer89> ikonia: key-word "should".... it didn't =P
<ikonia> palomer: complained
<blink> Odd-rationale, :..yup..
<kasra> starked: sorry , bug was something else , whats your other boot options ?
<meetoo> any SSH experts here ? I got a question....
<ikonia> meetoo: ask away
<neverblue> meetoo, I think in #linux or #ssh
<Hammer89> ikonia: I just re-ran the installation using apt-get... opera isn't returning an error saying I need to install flash player... the area where the video should be displaying is just grey
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  In the Menu.lst I set it all to /sda1
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: /dev/sda1 right?
<xyblor> how do I change text-mode resolution?
<ikonia> Hammer89: there was a bug with the new version of flash for operaa and konqueror
<starked> kasra: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=9a708c1e-b6ac-4b64-af4c-657f78861e71 ro quiet splash
<ChrisM> MAsterShrak:  Correct.
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: what error are you getting? same as before?
<ikonia> Hammer89: I was under the impresion it had been fixed, that doesn't mean it has
<Kez> While I'm here I may as well ask about another problem I'm having... In web pages (web pages only, audio files play fine) i don't hear sound... e.g on youtube videos, etc...... Is there a known fix for this?
<ChrisM> Yup.  Cannot mount it MasterShrak
<Hammer89> ikonia: hmmm... okay, that could be it then
<ikonia> Hammer89: one moment
<blink> Odd-rationale, :huh..haha soryy..i use right click before..after use left click..all ok but... its too big...how i make it smaller?..thanks!!..
<meetoo> ikonia: when i generate ssh-keygen -t <algo>, the public key contains my username@host, can i change username@host to any arbitrary string and maybe use the same key on another machine ?
<Hammer89> ikonia: alrigthy
<ChrisM> BRB
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: can you repaste your menu.lst? with the changes youve made?
<Odd-rationale> blink: What is too big?
<kasra> starked: I get same if I add some boot options for changing resolution of the bash , and when I asked , it was a Gutsy's bug without fix
<ikonia> meetoo: no, don't change the key - thats just he name of the machine it was created on
<kasra> starked: You don't have that arg
<ikonia> !flashissue > ikonia
<blink> Odd-rationale, full screen i mean... can i make it smaller?
<ikonia> !flashissue > Hammer89
<meetoo> ikonia: thanks, but what if i don't want to disclose my username & host
<ikonia> Hammer89: check the note from ubotu
<starked> kasra: I think I'll just take off "splash," since my splash screen doesn't show up anyways.  At least then I'll get my terminals back.  Thanks for your help!
<Solaris444> neverblue: I get a couple of different processes.
<ikonia> meetoo: you don't your public key should not contain a host
<Hammer89> ikonia: thanks!
<Odd-rationale> blink: Play around with the settings. I got to go now. See ya!
<Solaris444> all /usr/bin/httpd
<meetoo> ikonia: public key so generated contains ssh-<string>-user@host :-(
<ikonia> meetoo: are you creating a machine key - or a user key
<blink> Odd-rationale, :thanks buddy..il rmember yr name...i know ...thanks!!
 * MasterShrak is out, later
<kasra> starked: yes , sometimes even splash make the process of booting slower , but google blank/tty/gutsy/splash , sure you find somthing
<Solaris444> neverblue: http://localhost/ gives forbidden.
<Spirit_> hi, ubuntu's xorg.conf gives me a headache. can i use "simple normal" syntax like this too? http://pastebin.com/d23c58eab
<Chris-Kids> ACK
<ikonia> meetoo: for example, look at my public key http://www.projecthugo.co.uk/my_stuff/id_dsa.pub
<Hammer89> ikonia: I followed those instructions... no luck
<noodlesgc> is there a channel where we can talk about illegal things? (like dvdcss?)
<meetoo> ikonia: ssh-keygen -t <algorithm> that command, i guess its machine ist it ? whats the dirrerence ?
<bobjink> can anyone help me now
<starked> kasra: Thanks, will do
<ikonia> Hammer89: the flash fix is a bit of a touch and go think, I'm not sure how the fix for opera/konqueror works so I can't comment, last time I looked it was still borked
<Odd-rationale> blink: Try enablng "Cube Reflection"
<ikonia> Hammer89: you may want to check out some guys in #kubuntu and see if it's working with konqueror ok
<Hammer89> ikonia: okay... thanks for the help :)
<blink> Odd-rationale, : thanks...!!!
<bobjink> i need help with ubuntu install, im having errors can anyone help me
<kasra> starked: ;) this bug is related to mine , somthing about "framebuffer"
<blink> Odd-rationale, :thanks...you're great!!..
<ikonia> Hammer89: bit of a weak suggestion I know, but without being able to test it myself, I can't really help out
<Spirit_> bobjink: post them
<Hammer89> ikonia: that's alright
<kasra> starked: not sure if it's your problem , but check it out : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585454
<Odd-rationale> blink: See here for other tips: http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion (i really have to go now ;))
<bobjink> Spirit_: i810 no matching device, no screens found
<tomplast> Hi. Can anyone help me with compiling the kernel. I'm running the latest kernel (that will be 2.6.22-14-generic) in Gutsy Gibbon. I need to add a few patches to get my tv card working but I don't know how to get the kernel source for my kernel.
<bobjink> Spirit_: ive used the alt install cd that didnt work either and on the setting i have on this linux distro it says those settings are right
<blink> Odd-rationale, :ok...thank you very much!!..
<bobjink> pci 0:2:0
<meetoo> ikonia: your public key has string "Matthew Darcy" at the end instead of user@host like in mine
<Solaris444> neverblue: is that all the info you wanted?
<bobjink> and its a delle152fp
<Odd-rationale> blink: See you later!
<ikonia> meetoo: exactly
<Spirit_> bobjink: post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  at pastebin and link it here
<bobjink> how do i copy all that
<bobjink> i cant get into a command line
<starked> kasra: Yeah, I think that might be it
<bobjink> i can view it in the ... blue'sh screen but i cant drop into command line
<meetoo> ikonia: what if I dont want to disclose the username & host
<ikonia> meetoo: make it a personal key rather than a machine based key
<meetoo> ikonia: or use 1 key from another account
<CarlFK> how do I get a u-desktop box to not boot X, just give me a login: prompt (so not recovery mode - I need a usable box, just no X)
<novato_br> is i possible to update gnome by apt-get? so what is the line commando ?
<ikonia> meetoo: you can use that key on any account/machine - just don't change the lines in the key
<linux__alien> i ve a weird problem with banshee. when i add banshee to gnome bar and when i click on it it does not play any songs but when i open it from sound menu it plays
<ChrisM> :O
<linux__alien> i want to know how to delete the library in banshee too
<adamhoe> hi, i was wondering how i initiate install process for ubuntu with the 7.0 sparc on a imac computer
<linux__alien> can some one please tell me ?
<adamhoe> ?
<ikonia> meetoo: sshe-keygen -C "My key"
<Ubuntulive> hi i would like to install vlc how can i go about this
<ikonia> meetoo: that will replace the user@hostname
<bobjink> Spirit_: still here?
<meetoo> ikonia: great!, ok how do i make ssh use a username I provide to create the kay and not the one I am currently logged in as ?
<zardosht> Hi, whats microsoft Active Directory equivalent in linux?
<novato_br> is i possible to update gnome by apt-get? so what is the line commando ?
<jrib> Ubuntulive: enable the universe repository in Software Sources and use Add/Remove
<kostkon> Ubuntulive, for add/remove or Synaptic
<novato_br> line command*
<linux__alien> anyone here using Banshee music player?
<meetoo> ikonia: thanks, ur 2 fast
<jhaig> zardosht: LDAP, maybe?
<ChrisM> danbhfive, any suggestions?
<ikonia> meetoo: in my example ssh-keygen -C "Matthew Dary"
<kostkon> Ubuntulive, from*
<jrib> !apt > novato_br (read the private message from ubotu)
<adamhoe> hi, i was wondering how i initiate install process for ubuntu with the 7.0 sparc on a imac computer?
<meetoo> ikonia: thanks a bunch ! takkare
<novato_br> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<starked> kasra: That looks like it's it, I'm going to restart and see what happens, be back soon
<novato_br> !gnome update
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome update - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bobjink> spirit here im mounted it to a vitual box
<bobjink> see if this works
<kasra> starked: good luck ;)
<novato_br> !update gnome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update gnome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zardosht> jhaig: ldap is a protocol that active directory also use to make connection, but its not a directory service
<Spirit_> bobjink: yes, i am here (fixing something myself) but even if i wasn't just post the xorg.conf for someone else to check ;)
<jhaig> zardosht: OK.  I don't really know what Active Directory does.
<zardosht> thanx anyway
<rama_8086> what is meant by rw,dmask=0222,fmask=0333 0 0
<danbhfive> ChrisM: Im sorry, any suggestions for what?
<linux__alien> does anyone here know how to delete the library in Banshee and reload it ?
<ChrisM> danbhfive:  Fixing it.  It still isn't working.  fdisk says that my main root is sda1, but menu.lst is saying that that is incorrect.
<novato_br> i need download 343MB to install kde4 ?
<novato_br> wow
<linux__alien> i am having problems with Banshee music player when i add Banshee to the desktop gnome tool bar and when i click on it it does not play any songs but it works from the sound menu i tried reinstalling it also but when i do that too it gets the library songs from some place i want to delete it
<novato_br> it's a lot
<L3ttuc3> trawling through forum posts for solutions to problems is a pain.
<danbhfive> ChrisM: again, I apologize, for I never knew what the problem was in the first place.  Could you repeat it?
<bazhang> is this #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<CarlFK> where are the docs that explain what "single" is in  /boot/grub/menu.lst  kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-7-generic rootfo ro single
<danbhfive> bazhang: this is #ubuntu
<Ubuntulive> could not find vlc in install or remove
<bardyr> CarlFK, single user mode
<bazhang> danbhfive: right, just checking
<danbhfive> ChrisM: is your computer not booting?
<CarlFK> bardyr: that didn't answer my question :)
<ChrisM> danbhfive:  http://pastebin.com/m20bb4574  That's pretty much it.  It keeps on saying that error.  Well, just now it says /dev/sda1 is not a root device.
<OmegaCenti> Not sure what my question is. I want to restrict access to the internet for my users. I want them to only be able to go to wikipedia.org, and all their class websites in domain tamu.edu.
<CarlFK> bardyr: I know what single is, what I don't know is how to get the next level up
<ChrisM> danhbfive:  But the fdisk -l you told me to do says that /dev/sda1 is my main linux partition root.
<bardyr> CarlFK, next level? telinit 3
<s0u][ight> hello do we got people who got stuck with the bcm32XX driver?
<CarlFK> bardyr: telinit is a kernel param?
<bardyr> CarlFK, nope, its a program
<danbhfive> ChrisM: can you pastebin your menu.lst?
<AJC_Z0> telinit is traditionally linked to init
<Spirit_> OmegaCenti: try moblock, maybe you can block everything and whitelist those sites
<ChrisM> danhbfive:  http://pastebin.com/m63c278b4
<prince_jammys> ChrisM: it would be nice to able  to verify that the ID d96c66e4-7c5e-4c64-903d-f4526e6606da corresponds with your /dev/sda1 -- i had this problem once
<CarlFK> bardyr: I am trying to keep the box from booting X
<Arelis> Hey guys. How can I install a "virtual keyboard" on Ubuntu? I don't mean an on-screen keyboard, i mean a virtual instrument with which i can make music.
<AJC_Z0> as in "tell init", if you will
<bardyr> CarlFK, them remove X/gdm from runlevel 5
<CarlFK> bardyr: without removing X.  trying to track down a memory leak
<bardyr> i think its 5
<prince_jammys> ChrisM: i checked this manually in /dev
<bobjink> Spirit_: quess what
<s0u][ight> there are new drivers who can replace bcm43XX
<Spirit_> Arelis: you mean a program which displays a keyboard and you can play things? i guess lmms has that builtin
<CarlFK> bardyr: there is a kernel parm, like single.  if I could find the docs for single, I bet it would have what I need.
<adamb> So if I open up vi, and I tryt o use up arrow in edit mode, it just prints an A, is this because of a vi profile, or?  whats the reasoning?
<Arelis> Spirit_, Yes.
<s0u][ight> b43 and b43lagacy
<nooneelse> which umask do I use to make my files be created with 'x' permission ?
<Arelis> Spirit_, lmms? i'll google it. Thanks :)
<Kez> quick question... because i installed ubuntu next to my windows installion I can see my windows drive on my ubuntu desktop... I dont want to see it on my desktop... can i hide the icon?
<bardyr> CarlFK, i dont think there is one to run it without X
<Spirit_> adamb: yes, vi uses other keys for moving the cursor afaik
<DRebellion> !info vkeybd | Arelis
<ubotu> arelis: vkeybd (source: vkeybd): Virtual MIDI Keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.1.17b-1 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 168 kB
<bobjink> Spirit_: when i did it from virtualbox ose, it installed with no errors, what the heck
<ChrisM> danhbfive:  This is my fdisk:  http://pastebin.com/m3c396f54
<bobjink> now what can i do
<Arelis> DRebellion, Even better! thanks :)
<ikonia> Kez: you need to use gconf tool to remove the option that displays on desktop
<ChrisM> Kez:  Goto the Configuration editor and select Nautilus under apps.
<Spirit_> bobjink: well, virtualbox emulates the hardware. the error you had was probably related to either a non-loaded driver or a simple misconfiguratio in the xorg.conf
<|_mark_|> Good evening :)
<danbhfive> ChrisM: do you have 3 harddrisks?
<DRebellion> Arelis, all i did was  << apt-cache search virtual keyboard >> ;)
<bobjink> Spirit_: i cant post my xorg because it wont drop me into the CL
<CarlFK> bardyr: pretty sure there is.  something like "init=3" or 3 or init 3... few too many for me to just keep guessing
<bobjink> when i do a normal install
<True_Friend> Using Kubuntu 7.10, it starts scanning the file system (scanning system after 24 boots) and than at 90 percent stops and asks root password for maintanance or restarts any ideas to fix this problem?
<Arelis> DRebellion, thanks for the tip :) but i'll do that in synaptic.
<Kez> Where do I find Configuration Editor? :)
<ChrisM> danhbfive:  No, only two.  200GB and 60GB.  The 3rd one mentioned is the 1GB flash drive.
<Lattyware> Hey all, watching some video in VLC with DTS encoded audio. My speakers (Z-5500s) support decoding, so I have it set to A/52 over S/PDIF and it shows up with 'DTS' on the speakers. But I get jerky audio. Video is fine, and CPU is hardly stressed. Any ideas?
<DRebellion> Kez, what configuration do you need to edit?
<Kez> I dont know, Chris just told me to go to it... I just want to hide an icon on my desktop
<danbhfive> ChrisM: and you are trying to boot off of the first one, right?
<bobjink> even if i could copy it, how would i post it to pastebin nothing would boot
<Spirit_> bobjink: you can get to a terminal by pressing "ctrl-alt-1"
<ChrisM> danhbfive  Yes.
<|_mark_|> I've just installed Compiz and I wanted to try out that stylish desktop cube, so I activated it and tried the keyboard shortcut, but nothing happens :-Z I can spin it left and right, but I don't get to see the cube itself.. What noobish mistake do I make? ;)
<adamb> So if I open up vi, and I tryt o use up arrow in edit mode, it just prints an A, is this because of a vi profile, or?  whats the reasoning?
<ikonia> Kez: gconf2 is in the ubuntu software repo's
<ChrisM> Yes Kez.  You can select no desktop icons.
<Spirit_> adamb: i already answered you
<Kez> I want some desktop icons, just not that specific 1... can i do that?
<bazhang> |_mark_|: adjust the zoom
<adamb> Spirit_: : I got disconnected.. sorry
<bobjink> how would i save the config
<ChrisM> Ohhhh.
<ChrisM> lol
<|_mark_|> bazhang: Okay, will try.
<Spirit_> bobjink: you could upload it the xorg.conf with lynx (or links) at http://pastebin.ca/upload.php
<bobjink> to reboot to my normal os and post on paste bin
<s0u][ight> nobudy interested in bcm?
<DRebellion> Kez, what is the icon?
<Spirit_> adamb: yes, vi uses other keys for moving the cursor afaik
<adamb> Ohh I got it Spirit...
<Spirit_> :)
<bobjink> whats the command to do that.. lynx
<Spirit_> lynx is a cli browser
<Kez> DRebellion: It's my windows drive... don't want to see that in linux... :P
<Ubuntulive> hi my firefox is abit laggy is there any reason this could be
<Arelis> DRebellion, When i press a key i don't hear anything. But my sound is on, and other programs do give sound. Am i missing some programs? (such as timidity++?)
<bazhang> |_mark_|: also see #compiz-fusion they eat problems like that for breakfast ;]
<prince_jammys> ChrisM: can you also post your fstab?
<DRebellion> Kez, edit /etc/fstab to mount it somewhere other than /media
<rajasun> kez: gconftool-2 -s -t boolean /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible false
<Spirit_> then you can paste it right from inside the not-working system
<bobjink> i have to manualy set my drivers after every reboot
<ChrisM> How do I do that Prince_Jammys?
<bobjink> im not sure if id be able to get a connection at CL
<Spirit_> oh :\
<|_mark_|> Alright, thanks bazhang  ;) (Erm, where would I adjust the zoom?)
<bobjink> i have a usb wifi device and it acts funny
<DRebellion> Arelis, i don't know. you shouldn't be missing anything as the package would have installed all the dependencies it needed.
<bazhang> |_mark_|: see above link ;]
<danbhfive> ChrisM: and none of the kernels work for you?
<|_mark_|> Okidoki
<ChrisM> prince_jammys sudo fstab?
<prince_jammys> ChrisM: the contents of the file /etc/fstab
<Kez> Thanks! :D
<ChrisM> OH
<OmegaCenti> Not sure what my question is. I want to restrict access to the internet for my users. I want them to only be able to go to wikipedia.org, and all their class websites in domain tamu.edu. Any suggestions?
<ChrisM> danhbfive:  None, they all give the same eroor.
<Spirit_> ffs OmegaCenti, i'll post it again: try moblock, maybe you can block everything and whitelist those sites
<DRebellion> OmegaCenti, squid?
<Spirit_> OmegaCenti: moblock is a "blocklist"
<noodlesgc> will we get booted if we talk about illegal things?
<DRebellion> noodlesgc, pretty much.
<sileni> wah
<danbhfive> OmegaCenti: http://dansguardian.org/   see if that's it
<adamb> its funny because vi and vim both link to /usr/bin/vim.tiny but when i run vi its different keys to do differentt hings..
<sileni> before i couldnt get broadcom to work with ubuntu now i lspci and it doesnt even list broadcom :(
<adamb> this because of vi profile? or?
<sileni> ive had it list broadcom many times before
<seb_> hello
<DRebellion> Arelis, its not working here either. perhaps you have to link its virtual output to something. i dunno =/
<Werc> cviao
<Werc> cio
<user_1> Hello, I run an ssh server on my machine, OpenSSH_4.6p1 Debian-5ubuntu0.1, OpenSSL 0.9.8e 23 Feb 2007, on Ubuntu Gutsy, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic, since some times I can't connect anymore from a remote location, but ssh localhost works; I haven't changed my network hardware nor my firewall rules, what could be the problem?
<MrTHaggar> Hi all
<stroyan> adamb:  Commands often look at the name they were started by to cue how to behave.
<danbhfive> ChrisM: please try to use my name, you are misspelling it.  I will miss your messages if you don't
<noodlesgc> is there a channel where i can ask questions that will lead to illegal actions?
<danbhfive> !tab > ChrisM
<zardosht> whats Active Directory equivalent in linux?
<MrTHaggar> I'm trying to make a patch out of a .diff file, is there a gui to make it a bit easier, as I'm not having any luck with the command line
<bazhang> noodlesgc: libdvdcss2 is illicit not illegal
<Spirit_> noodlesgc: i don't think dvdcss is much of a problem here ;)
<ChrisM> prince_jammys and danbhfive:  Here is my fstab:  http://pastebin.com/m7ef93576
<bobjink> can someone link me to the newest beta, ill try that
<noodlesgc> not exactly libdvdcss2 i wanted to talk about. something worse <_< >_>
<bazhang> noodlesgc: then no
<DRebellion> noodlesgc, just mutter it and see if anyone reacts.
<bazhang> haha
<prince_jammys> ChrisM: sorry, i just saw that you had posted another file that answered my question
<kasra> zardosht: google " Active Directory equivalent linux "
<OmegaCenti> danbhfive: alright reading about it, I am not sure, but it looks like I might need to compile it from source.
<MrTHaggar> Does anyone know of a front end for using .diff files?
<bobjink> can anyone give me the link to the beta ubuntu
<bobjink> 8. something
<ChrisM> prince_jammys:  OK.  You were asking about my fstab and posting it.  So I did.
<bazhang> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> see above bobjink
<danbhfive> !info dansguardian | OmegaCenti
<ubotu> omegacenti: dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0.6-antivirus-6.4.4.1-4 (gutsy), package size 288 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<ChrisM> danbhfive:  It seems that my menu.lst is setup correctly.  :(
<Ubuntulive> is there like a limewire program for vista
<Ubuntulive> i mean linux
<sileni> how about
<masingerx> +
<sileni> limewire
<sileni> ?
<noodlesgc> UbuntuLive limewire
<danbhfive> ChrisM: yeah, it does, I can't see anything
<bazhang> frostwire
<nosaj> omg lime2i43vlol\
<nosaj> wire
<DRebellion> Ubuntulive, try bittorrent
<profoak> HALP! when ever i try to install something, it starts to intall, and when its about to finish, the EULA for VMware pops up every time!, then i try it again and it makes me enter sudo dpkg --configure -a and i do
<sileni> limewire is java isn't it im sure it can run in linux
<me6ez> hey all
<nosaj> limewire does use java yes
<OmegaCenti> danbhfive: Thanks :)
<bardyr> you can also use frostwire
<nosaj> it ask you to install when you first start it
<prince_jammys> ChrisM: thanks
 * N3bunel back
<me6ez> how can i boot the .iso from the usb pendrive ?
<Lattyware> Hey all, watching some video in VLC with DTS encoded audio. My speakers (Z-5500s) support decoding, so I have it set to A/52 over S/PDIF and it shows up with 'DTS' on the speakers. But I get jerky audio. Video is fine, and CPU is hardly stressed. Any ideas?
<Ubuntulive> oh i have a problem i want to unamount one of the hard drives on my desktop and it says not privaleged to do so
<ChrisM> prince_jammys:  So what is the point of posting my fstab, what will it tell you?
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com me6ez
<Spirit_> Lattyware: try mplayer :)
<nosaj> ubuntulive try loging in as root
<prince_jammys> ChrisM: i just wanted to check that UUID number
<Lattyware> Spirit_: Have done, but can't work out how to get DTS working
<Spirit_> oh :(
<littlepinkdot> Installing XP after Ubuntu will replace my MBR right?
<noodlesgc> another alternative to limewire is gtk-gnutella
<Spirit_> no idea either
<random_nickname> hi
<Ubuntulive> how do i log in as root
<DRebellion> !root | Ubuntulive
<ubotu> Ubuntulive: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<me6ez> bazhang: i know it but i am tryin to use a different distro
<ChrisM> prince_jammys:  Ahhh, make sure I chose the right sda.
<prince_jammys> ChrisM: but it also appears in menu.lst, which i didn't notice you had already posted
<random_nickname> i am trying to do something illegal
<random_nickname> :)
<me6ez> but i can get to make my usb bootable
<bazhang> me6ez: what distro
<ChrisM> prince_jammys:  Yeah.  Seems no one on the forums knows either.
<noodlesgc> random_nickname not sure you can talk about it here
<me6ez> this one http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=6413
<starked> kasra: Just wanted to let you know that the instructions on that page gave me back my terminals, as well as my splash screen.  Thanks!
<random_nickname> noodlesgc will i get booted?
<me6ez> it based on puppy
<bazhang> random_nickname: best not to talk about it here
<Rosset> join #java-br
<Lattyware> Spirit_: I guess it's not a big deal, I can just output as normal audio and it's fine, but it seems a waste.
<noodlesgc> random_nickname maybe
<kasra> starked: no problem ;)
<profoak> HALP! When ever i try to install something, it gets to 100% almost installed and the ELUA for VMware pops up, and then when i try it again, it asks me to fix dpkg so i do dpkg --configure -a and it just runs in a cycle
<random_nickname> well where can i talk about it?
<DRebellion> random_nickname, just ask.
<random_nickname> ok
<bazhang> ruh roh
<encrypt128bit> Is it possible to install ubuntu from your hard disk? and if so, do i have to use the alternate cd to do so?
<Jack_Sparrow> random_nickname: Dont discuss anythin illegal on ANY ubuntu channel
<FD_F> i have problem to update my ubuntu, (i dont have any errors)
<profoak> HALP! When ever i try to install something, it gets to 100% almost installed and the ELUA for VMware pops up, and then when i try it again, it asks me to fix dpkg so i do dpkg --configure -a and it just runs in a cycle
<me6ez> bazhang any ideas ?
<random_nickname> Jack_Sparrow, do you know channel that i can discuss it on?
<bazhang> me6ez: what distro
<danbhfive> ChrisM: well, I don't know.  I would try launchpad, there are MUCH more knowledgeable people there.
<nosaj> omg
<Jack_Sparrow> random_nickname: If it is illegal.. no idea
<prince_jammys> ChrisM: trying to look up "invalid compressed format (err=2)"  in google
<kasra> FD_F: should guess your problem ?! (: explain it
<white_eagle> !info ncurses
<ubotu> Package ncurses does not exist in gutsy
<white_eagle> I need ncurses why isn't it in the repos :(
<ChrisM> danhbfive Launchpad?
<noodlesgc> random_nickname i was gonna ask something illegal too but decided this wasn't the place. btw i think ppl dont mind dvdcss questions
<danbhfive> random_nickname: just ask the question, if its really not appropriate, people will ask you to leave
<DRebellion> !info libncurses | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: Package libncurses does not exist in gutsy
<profoak> HALP! When ever i try to install something, it gets to 100% almost installed and the ELUA for VMware pops up, and then when i try it again, it asks me to fix dpkg so i do dpkg --configure -a and it just runs in a cycle
<white_eagle> :(
<bazhang> white_eagle: for what
<white_eagle> for compiling
<white_eagle> prozilla
<DRebellion> !info libncurses5 | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: libncurses5 (source: ncurses): Shared libraries for terminal handling. In component main, is required. Version 5.6+20070716-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 176 kB, installed size 420 kB
<Lattyware> Spirit_: Ah! got it. --ac hwdts with mplayer. :D
<ikonia> white_eagle: ncruses is in the repo - what do you want
<user_1> Hello, can someone help me to fix my ssh server?
<Jack_Sparrow> random_nickname: dvdcss is ok.. to a point, just phrase crefully
<Lattyware> works great
<DRebellion> !ask | user_1
<ubotu> user_1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> white_eagle: different software want's difference curses libraries, what are you trying to build
<me6ez> bazhang wNOP
<Da_Putzler> has anyone ever gotten their S3 Unichrome KM400/A graphics card to work fully (2D/3D) in Ubuntu 7.10 ???
<me6ez> here is the link for it http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=6413
<random_nickname> one last question before the killer. if is get booted/banned, will they ban my nickname or my ip?
<ikonia> Da_Putzler: I've seen people have ti working, but not with desktop effects
<Jack_Sparrow> random_nickname: we can yes
<ikonia> random_nickname: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<bazhang> me6ez: never heard of it--best go to their channel as they will help better than here
<FD_F> kasra: i go to System --> administrator --> Update Manager its start and doing check but noting happend next and i dont have any errors. in my other computer its works
<DRebellion> random_nickname, stop waffling.
<noodlesgc> random_nickname probably your nickname but not sure.
<bullgard4> Synaptic lists for Gutsy busybox version 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7. What does there mean the '1:' at the beginning?
<Jack_Sparrow> random_nickname: Both, either or
<ChrisM> prince_jammys:  I guess "invalid compressed format (err=2)" can refer to a whole slew of system problems.
<|_mark_|> Is there any (simple) way to remove a particular openoffice.org component, such as base?
<random_nickname> which is more likely?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<me6ez> bazhang i went but there is no one ,, what i am tryin to do i make the usb bootable regardless of the distro
<Ubuntulive> has anyone seen the youtube video of compiz fusion the one with the grey eye as wallpaper ??
<DRebellion> !offtopic | Ubuntulive
<profoak> HALP! When ever i try to install something, it gets to 100% almost installed and the ELUA for VMware pops up, and then when i try it again, it asks me to fix dpkg so i do dpkg --configure -a and it just runs in a cycle
<ubotu> Ubuntulive: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> profoak: install something like what ?
<Jack_Sparrow> noodlesgc: May I have a quick pm
<noodlesgc> Jack_Sparrow sure
<bazhang> me6ez: there are some that have it built in--wolvix, as well as some others--you should google for it as it is way offtopic here
<jpatrick> !repeat > profoak
<profoak> ikonia-any program, the most recent one being nmap, but it does it for all programs
<DRebellion> !info openoffice.org-base | |_mark_|
<ubotu> |_mark_|: openoffice.org-base (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org office suite - database. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5.3 (gutsy), package size 2441 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<me6ez> alright ,,thanks for the help
<ikonia> profoak: and your installing within a virtual machine ?
<DRebellion> |_mark_|, next time search for it: apt-cache search openoffice | grep base | grep -v language
<profoak> Ikonia-no, but i have recently installed vmware
<bazhang> me6ez keep in mind that this is still experimental in many distros including ubuntu
<ikonia> profoak: I would assume that vmwware installed, and you didn't accept the EULA so everytime you run an install it trys to confiure vmware, try removing vmware and testing it
<Ubuntulive> how do you add widgets
<DRebellion> !screenlets | Ubuntulive
<ubotu> Ubuntulive: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<bazhang> compiz or no ubuntulive?
<nosaj> whats the point in the diffrent distros of linux ime useing ubuntu and i couldent see how any other os can do any thing diffrent...?
<FD_F>  i go to System --> administrator --> Update Manager its start and doing check but noting happend next and i dont have any errors. in my other computer its works somone can help me ? thanks
<proprietarysucks> I'm trying to help my friend log in to his ubuntu machine. he doesn't know the password, he lost it. I had him do init=/bin/bash on the grub line, which let him in as root. however when he tried to change the password for his username it said permission denied..
<DRebellion> nosaj, why don't you take a look and see?
<ikonia> nosaj: try them and see if any give you anything extra/better/more to your liking
<profoak> well, i tried to install vmware one way and i got to the ELUA, but it wouldn;t go anywhere so i exited out of the terminal and got help to configure it another way, how do i uninstall all traces of vmware
<bazhang> nosaj use virtualbox or vmware server and see if they suit you
<ikonia> proprietarysucks are the file systems mounted ?
<nosaj> well hmm good idea baz hang
<ikonia> proprietarysucks: apt-get remove vmware
<|_mark_|> DRebellion: Erm, okay. Thanks for the hint.
<bazhang> nosaj easy to setup and the way I test all my distros (outside of ubuntu)
<proprietarysucks> ikonia: it wasn't a live cd
<ikonia> proprietarysucks: I didn't say it was
<__Oz__> Hello, Ubuntu friends.
<nosaj> ok thats a good idea ill do that
<kazim51> My Feisty Fawn doesn't show urdu correctly... some characters are blocks [] others render correctly... What should I try to do?
<nosaj> hello oz
<ikonia> proprietarysucks: if your using init=/bin/bash - then init isn't launched so all the processes that mouont your file systems hasn't happened
<Da_Putzler> anyone gotten their unichrome km400/a working in all it's glory ???
<Indiadev_Techie> proprietarysucks: than go to ubuntu.com n download the desktop version....
<solar_george> <proprietarysucks> mount -a
<ikonia> Da_Putzler: yes, I've seen it working, but it's not compatible with compiz
<__Oz__> Very close to achieving network nirvana now: I have my DLP TV hooked up to an Ubuntu box so I can watch movies.  I set up tightvnc to be able to use my laptop as a remote control for the move player.  The computer I'm using doesn't have a keyboard or monitor.  I want ubuntu to boot PAST the login screen so I can vnc into it without touching the box.  How?
<DRebellion> proprietarysucks, use a livecd. boot off it, chroot to the hard drive, and change the passwd.
<ikonia> Indiadev_Techie how is that going to help ?
<Da_Putzler> ikonia: compiz doesnt bother me, I just want 3d for screensavers and games...
<proprietarysucks> so he needs to mount and then try it?
<profoak> ikonia- when i try apt-get remove vmware it gives me this message, "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<profoak> "
<solar_george> <proprietarysucks> yes
<ikonia> profoak: do that then
<proprietarysucks> k thanks.
<ArmedKing> Is there a way to remove a program and automaticly all itś dependenties. I tryed Kubuntu-desktop but want to get rit of it
<Indiadev_Techie> ikonia: u want the live cd...right???
<ikonia> Da_Putzler: 3d doesn't work I think
<DRebellion> __Oz__, there is an option for this in system -> administration -> login window
<ikonia> Indiadev_Techie: no - no-one asked for the livecd, he has a password issue
<Da_Putzler> ikonia: supposidly some people have gotten it working, just need to find out who
<Indiadev_Techie> ikonia: k...k..
<ikonia> Da_Putzler: I do'nt think 3d is supported at all,
<profoak> ikonia- it paused then gave me a new prompt so i assumed it worked, but thats what it always does when i run that
<ikonia> profoak: now try to remove it
<profoak> ikonia-it says it couldn't find the package
<__Oz__> thanks daputzler
<mohbana> 1.  can someone please tell me if the live cd has an option of where to install grub? 2. where can i find the log for the last boot attempt?
<ikonia> profoak: is that the package name
<Da_Putzler> oz: for what?
<__Oz__> perfect, daputzler!  That fixed it!  Thanks.
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to forward all requests for port X via SSH, not just one host?
<profoak> ikonia-im not sure, is the search for package command aptsearch (program)?
<ikonia> profoak: dpkg -l | grep -i vmware
<Da_Putzler> ?!?! I didnt tell u anything Oz... u got the wrong nick
<AJC_Z0> Why does gnome-cd not look up new CDDB data when a new disk is loaded?
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<GNUdog> brobostigon, good evening
<_moro_bana_> flash
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_, what about it?
<profoak> ikonia-its just sitting there, it didn't give me a new prompt, does it take a while to search through all the packages?
<ikonia> profoak: it will take a minute
<__Oz__> woops
<__Oz__> DRebellion: thanks
<__Oz__> DRebellion: that worked
<__Oz__> disregard, Da_Putzler.  You didna do NUTTIN' for me.
<DRebellion> __Oz__, heh, excellent
<eekrano> profoak: did you try 'apt-cache search vmware' ?
<__Oz__> Hey, Drebellion, let me ask you one more thing.  How can I set it so movie player automatically launches?
<__Oz__> when ubuntu fires up?
<DRebellion> !startup | __Oz__
<ubotu> __Oz__: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<__Oz__> awesome
<salik> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<__Oz__> drebellion is rocking the mic
<FD_F> special thanks for Kasra help
<ouellettesr> hello, i seem to be missing the "intel"  as a driver option in xserver-xorg
<ouellettesr> and ideas where ican get them?
<DRebellion> __Oz__, =D
<__Oz__> Drebellion: quick Q: how do I know what the command is to launch movie player?
<__Oz__> so I can autolaunch it?
<mohbana> 1.  can someone please tell me if the live cd has an option of where to install grub? 2. where can i find the log for the last boot attempt?
<DRebellion> __Oz__, which movie player?
<profoak> ikonia-the package name is vmware-server, i did apt-get remove vmware server and it error ed with this message, dpkg: error processing vmware-server (--remove):|
<profoak>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<profoak>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.|
<profoak> Errors were encountered while processing:
<profoak>  vmware-server
<profoak> E: |  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot3> profoak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<solar_george> <ouellettesr> apt-get install  xserver-xorg-video-intel
<DRebellion> profoak, do what it says and reinstall it
<ouellettesr> solar: thanks
<rajasun> profoak: try sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagebame && sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<nosaj> how to i make the grub loader to now show unless i press a certon key and how cani take the wait time to like 1 or 2 secs
<__Oz__> never mind got it drebellion
<ChrisM> danhbfive:  Apparently Launchpad can't help.
<two_bits> I just installed the kubuntu-desktop along side my gnome, but it changed my boot-up splash screen to the kubuntu one. is there anyway to change the splash screen back to the regular ubuntu?
<solar_george> <rajasun> Install startup manager
<ChrisM> danbhfive* apparently launchpad cant help.  Sorry about that.
<__Oz__> solar-george: good advice, eh?
<danbhfive> ChrisM: launchpad is the main site to report bugs, if anything can help, its that site
<solar_george> <two_bits> uninstall the kubuntu-artwork packagage and install the ubuntu one
<two_bits> thanks, solar_george!
<prince_jammys> ChrisM: googling "RAMDISK:  Compressed image found at block 0" "invalid compressed format (err=2)" seems promising ....
<solar_george> <two_bits> noprob
<profoak> drebellion,rajasun- i tried to reinstall, but just trying to reinstall it brings up the vmware ELUA, and reinstalling does the same
<UbuntuLearner> hi i have a question. when i connect to the internet on my ubuntu computer i cant access any websites. when i try to ping google it tells: operation not permitted
<ubuntuu> hello
<serqiu> where i can find the eggdrop.conf?
<noodlesgc> UbuntuLearner: that used to happen to my and i just opened firestarter, clicked start firewall then clicked stop firewall.
<ChrisM> danbhfive:  Hrmmmm.  Did a search and seems no one is ahving this problem.  I'll just post it, see what they say.
<danbhfive> serqiu: locate eggdrop.cong
<UbuntuLearner> ok ill try that
<danbhfive> ChrisM: yeah, the people there should be able to help you
<serqiu> danbhfive, cant locate it.
<danbhfive> serqiu: is it new?
<serqiu> danbhfive, yes
<serqiu> how you know
<danbhfive> serqiu: if so, try sudo updatedb        and then try locate again
<serqiu> ok, thanks
<UbuntuLearner> noodlesgc thanks so much! it worked perfectly
<noodlesgc> UbuntuLearner no problem
<Ubuntulive> can someone help me with installin a screenlet
<TitoN> hi i got a question. My computer freezes up and i can't move the mouse after using the computer for a bit
<Smilzor> hi
<TitoN> i run xubuntu
<cLean> if i got a installation of gentoo which has a swap. can i use that swap for a new installation of ubuntu?
<sliN> Thanks to you guys, I have done my backup!
<erUSUL> cLean: yes
<Picachoo> I have 10 clients and a server. (net cafe) is there a way that i can only allow use of OpenOffice, Skype, ICQ, Opera, Mozilla Firefox, amsn, unix yahoo messenger, Email Client, MP3-Player, DVD-Player , a shared folder having  vidoes and songs, all these present on desktop as the shortcuts. i do not want ANY other app or service to be able to run on clients. not even right clicks or desktop customisation. NOTHING. but i wan a service to moniter the time 
<cLean> ok
<cLean> ty
<huasteko> #elastix-es
<UbuntuLearner> i have another question. how do i play music i downloaded from iTunes. when i open them in mplayer is just tells me they have DRM in them
<Picachoo>  the time for which the pc is Onn. complete logs auto started on logon and log file not editable by the user, but me. Possible? how?
<sliN> Well, I have another question! I have both ubuntu and vista on my comp, but I need to reinstall ubuntu (messed up kernel and gpu-drivers). Is it possbile to reinstall a clean ubuntuversion over the original one, without touching grub and vista?
<erUSUL> UbuntuLearner: mplayer is right itunes music can only be played on itunes ir/and ipods
<Smilzor> Is there any gamer in here ??
<erUSUL> !gmaes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmaes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sileni> help somebody help!..i used to lspci and could see braodcom wirelss but i did something and it doesnt show up anymore, so i reinstalled ubuntu and it still doesnt show up :(
<erUSUL> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<danbhfive> Picachoo: do you know linux file permissions that well?  It sounds like you need to get familiar with those, and chown and chmod
<UbuntuLearner> erUSUL so there is no way for me to play my music on Linux?
<danbhfive> Smilzor: I play tremulous
<TitoN> could it be because of powernod it freezes?
<qwerkus> hello
<svenstaro> Smilzor, yeah quite, what up?
<sileni> anyone know what could be causing my problem?
<qwerkus> i can't get a running apache2 server on my ubuntu 7.10
<__Oz__> This will rock. I now have a p4 1gb/ram 70gb HD dell PC hooked up headless to my DLP TV.  I can now watch movies directly after they're downloaded without having to transcode or burn DVDs.  SO cool.
<__Oz__> And using VNC, I have a "remote control"
<qwerkus> wher can i check for errors ?
<__Oz__> REALLY cool.
<__Oz__> If you have a computer you can use for this, I recommend it.
<Picachoo> danbhfive no iam new in linux. but i can learn. can you tell me how exactly?
<x1sc0> I don't speak english very well, so someone can tell me how is the name of bar that show the adress in firefox !
<lolmaus> Hi!
<__Oz__> x1sc0: it's the address bar
<Bodsda> x1sc0, address bar
<Indiadev_Techie> UbuntuLearner: what format (.mp3, .rm)
<erUSUL> UbuntuLearner: you may find some software that can un-drm those files but piracy is banned on this channel so i will not speak further
<bazhang> UbuntuLearner: strip the drm then play
<ubuntu-pk> hi guys
<x1sc0> Bodsda, thanks ( lol )
<lolmaus> Where do i find a complete list of software included into, for instance, the Ubuntu 7.10 Server CD?
<ubuntu-pk> need help with installing dns bind9 on ubuntu for local testing
 * __Oz__ sails the seas
<gausie> how can i use putty (ssh) to run a program on the remote system, without getting a display error?
<Bodsda> x1sc0, what language?
<UbuntuLearner> most m4a files.
<bazhang> UbuntuLearner: on your windows and mac machine with iTunes it is perfectly legal and aboveboard to strip the drm
<ais77-> Is there in win mIRC any possibility to switch to UTF-8 encoding?
<danbhfive> Picachoo: well, you should probably use google, and find a tutorial, im coming up short atm
<two_bits> solar_george: it won't let me uninstall kubuntu-artwork without uninstalling kubuntu-desktop itself...
<two_bits> i tried just reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<x1sc0> Bodsda, what language what ?
<two_bits> i mean
<erUSUL> ais77-: ask on #windows or #mirc
<two_bits> ubuntu-artwork, to see if it would override the settings
<Bodsda> x1sc0, what is your native lanuage?
<two_bits> but to no avail
<UbuntuLearner> bazhang, but I formated my windows installation, and all drm strippers need the licenses to strip them.
<x1sc0> Bodsda, català and spanish
<ais77-> erUSUL: thank you!
<Bodsda> !spanish | x1sc0
<ubotu> x1sc0: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Fixor> names
<Picachoo> danbhfive what to search?
<solar_george> <two_bits> try installing ubuntu-artwork-usplash
<bazhang> UbuntuLearner: get them back and then do it--iTunes has a record of all that
<x1sc0> Bodsda, I just want the name in english, thanks
<gausie> anyone know how i can use putty (ssh) to run a program on the remote ubuntu system, without getting a display error?
<danbhfive> Picachoo: try this: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3127/
<Speckal> hi all.  need some help with ati graphics stuff.  my ubuntu is about 1.5 days old.  clean install + ati drivers from restricted gave me direct rendering.  Compiz wouldn't run however because AIGLX wouldn't work with the ATI drivers.  So I installed xgl and got compiz working.  My problem is that in the process, I lost direct rendering.  Any suggestions?
<Bodsda> x1sc0, oh, sorry,,.lol
<solar_george> <gausie> ssh -X
<gausie> thanks
<UbuntuLearner> bazhang so i have to reinstall windows? (i dont have a mac)
<danbhfive> Picachoo: unfortunately, I think you really are going to have to familiarize yourself with this stuff, if you want to get what you want to do exactly right
<bazhang> UbuntuLearner: want to pm?
<Picachoo> danbhfive sure but where can i make a start?
<UbuntuLearner> bazhang pm?
<UbuntuLearner> what is pm?
<bazhang> private message
<danbhfive> Picachoo: how was the website I gave you?
<UbuntuLearner> oh, how do i do that, i am using xchat
<darleena> I have a question, it is possible with xchat to chat with msn ?
<bazhang> you registered UbuntuLearner?
<darleena> spricht jemand deutsch ?
<UbuntuLearner> no
<bazhang> amsn or pidgin darleena
<brobostigon> darleena: naturlich
<two_bits> arg, no such package.it looks like i'll just have to live with it
<Picachoo> danbhfive ok.
<darleena> ok also ist xchat nur für irc ?
<serqiu> anyone used eggdrop
<serqiu> where to find eggdrop.conf
<Picachoo> danbhfive its possible? i ask again . <danbhfive> Picachoo: try this: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3127/
<till__> hallo dar leena - hier spricht jemand deutsch
<bazhang> #ubuntu-de darleena
<danbhfive> Picachoo: what?
<brobostigon> darleena: xchat macht nur irc
<white_eagle> ikonia, you told me an example what wont work now
<ikonia> white_eagle: pardon ?
<darleena> ok weiss ich bescheid vielen dank
<Speckal> Why would XGL + Compiz disable Direct Rendering?
<solar_george> <two_bits> Whoops - usplash-theme-ubuntu
<white_eagle> please tell me it again
<white_eagle> (I'm a jerk)
<darleena> grüsse aus aachen
<Picachoo> danbhfive  i do not want ANY other app or service to be able to run on clients. not even right clicks or desktop customisation. NOTHING.
<UbuntuLearner> bazhang do I have to register to use private message?
<erUSUL> darleena: http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/news.r.html  <<<< with this software yes
<ikonia> white_eagle: I didn't tell you an example of what won't work I give you a random example of something thay MAY be effected
<bazhang> english please darleena
<white_eagle> ikonia, you told me an example what won't work now, after I compiled ncurses
<TitoN> why does my xubunty install freeze when it wants to?
<white_eagle> oh
<brobostigon> darleena: gruss aud hamburg
<white_eagle> ok, then
<muramasa> How can I change how the application tabbing window looks? (meta + tab combination, that is)
<darleena> oh my english is soooooooooooooo bad
<bullgard4> I'd like to download the source code file busybox-1.1.3.tar.bz2 to my Ubuntu 7.10 computer. I do not know to what directory. /usr/src/linux/debian/ ist empty. Which directory is the correct one for this file?
<white_eagle> thanks
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: sorry i did not say a thing , i was spanking ubotu
<bazhang> UbuntuLearner: yup
<till__> hi dar leena, gruß zurück aus Pulsnitz in Sachsen - Pfefferkuchenstadt
<white_eagle> !compiz | muramasa
<ubotu> muramasa: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<danbhfive> Picachoo: well, I don't know if disabling right clicks are possible, but you can control what applications are usable with the permissions stuff
<erUSUL> Picachoo: i recomend you tu use kde (kubuntu) it has the so called kiosk mode that can restrict what users can do
<ikonia> bullgard4 doesn't matter what directory it's in
<roadfish> is there an app that will turn a pdf file into a set of images?
<muramasa> white_eagle, thanks :-)
<brobostigon> till__: moin
<danbhfive> Picachoo: you may want to try erUSUL 's idea
<white_eagle> np
<L3ttuc3> is there a way to default configuration files to a subfolder inside ~ rather than ~ itself, such as ~/configs, especially to get rid of the clutter of .files and .folders?
<till__> hi brobostigon - ganz schön langer name
<ikonia> L3ttuc3: thats set at compile time
<ikonia> L3ttuc3: mostly anyway
<Picachoo> erUSUL i already use kubuntu. where can i find kiosk mode?
<erUSUL> Picachoo: whatever you try (kde or gnome) what you want it is far from trivial so if you are not familiar with unix file perm etc
<UbuntuLearner> bazhang, i registered
<bullgard4> ikonia: May I object. It matters. I'd like to retrieve it even at a later date when I already forgot all details of my download. I'd like to do it as the more experienced users do in order to keep my Ubuntu lucid.
<erUSUL> Picachoo: google?? i never used it i only know that it exist i'm sure there are tutorials around the web
<cLean> freenode got a good car irc channeL?
<ikonia> bullgard4 where you place the source package or untar it - doesn't matter
<ikonia> bullgard4: fact
<darfoo> How the heck do I change the port on Xchat??
<Picachoo> erUSUL ok
<L3ttuc3> ikonia yikes. i suppose uniformity makes for easy profile management... i was hoping there was a more elegant way of cleaning up ~ rather than ctrl+h toggling in nautilus.
<cheeby> hi.  I see in my.cnf that 'error logging goes to syslog.  this is a Debian improvement.'  I don't see any mysql errors in syslog.
<cheeby> where should I be looking?
<ikonia> L3ttuc3: your right, thats the driver behind it --with-config-dir=/etc or whatever is the normal option
<encrypt128bit> can anyone help me? Im trying to install ubuntu from my hard disk, and im in the installation screen. But it keeps asking to detect and mount the CD-ROM for the files. How can i tell the installer to look for the ISO file on my fat32 hard disk?
<cLean> if the livecd doesnt find my drivers for my wireless card.
<bullgard4> ikonia: Right. Then I will place it in  /usr/src/linux/debian/ .
<cheeby> If I run a bad mysql query, it should show up somewhere.
<sipior> cheeby: there's no mysql log in /var/log?
<ikonia> bullgard4: if you want to,
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you for commenting.
<L3ttuc3> ikonia i'm not talking about /etc, but the users's home directory. to save config files inside, say, /home/user1/somefolder instead of /home/user1.
<ubuntuisloved> ikonia: Words of wisdom for today ---> it is sometimes better to travel hopefully than to arrive
<ikonia> L3ttuc3: yes, I know,I was giving you /etc as an example
<ikonia> ubuntuisloved: what ???? how does that have to do with anything, let alone anything ubuntu related.
<L3ttuc3> ikonia ah ok.
<Picachoo> how to do if i wan a service to moniter the time for which the pc is Onn. complete logs auto started on logon and log file not editable by the user, but me. ?
<ubuntuisloved> ikonia: i was giving you my fortune cookie words of wisdom you can give users, it means it is better to learn the hard way then to just get the answer
<pagal> rc.homelien.no
<ikonia> ubuntuisloved: please keep this channel on topic, as you can see it's quite busy
<pagal> sorry 'bout that
<sipior> Picachoo: last will tell you what you want to know, i think
<ubuntuisloved> ikonia: yes sir i apologize
<cheeby> sipior, not really.  If I add "log-error /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err, it does get created, but doesn't record bad queries.
<Picachoo> sipior what do you mean
<cheeby> sipior, or query errors.
<sipior> cheeby: hmm...perhaps mysql isn't configured to record bad queries? somewhere else in my.cnf perhaps?
<edju> OK, OK.  Its's not a Linux question, but I don't want to hang out in a Windoze group.  So, with a big wince  . . . will Vista install and boot off an external drive, and if so, will grub handleit?
<ikonia> sipior: define bad qeueries as in sql errors ?
<ikonia> cheeby: mysql.err is for startup errors mysql.log is for query logging and issues
<Picachoo> so for all that. i dont need a third party app. .. ? all can be done by linux .
<Indiadev_Techie> edju: gr8 question !!!
<nanbudh> what graphical samba client can be used on fluxbuntu?
<sipior> Picachoo: if i understand you, you want a record of who logs in and out, in which case "last" would tell you what you want to know
<ikonia> nanbudh: swat
<sipior> ikonia: yes, sql errors was my understanding
<Indiadev_Techie> edju: but can u ask this in #windows channel....
<askand> Hi, where can I change what happens when I insert an SD-card from my camera?
<ikonia> sipior: sql errors would be to the mysql log file, not error file, the error file is for "server errors"
<cheeby> ikonia, ok.  just making sure I'm not losing my mind.  using MDB2 (PEAR), and an insert that has always worked is now failing.  You'd the failure would get recorded somewhere.
<ikonia> cheeby: mysql log
<sipior> ikonia: don't tell me, tell cheeby, as it is his problem
<ikonia> cheeby: --enable-logging is he daemon argument I think from memory (I'll check if you want me to )
<eugen> подскажите как сделать, чтобы виртуальные рабочие столы настраивались по-отдельности (фон, иконки)?
<nanbudh> ikonia:thanks
<solar_george> <edju> If vista can install its boot loader to an external disk the grub can start it
<sipior> eugen: i love cyrillic, but you're unlikely to find readers here
<edju> Indiadev_Techie, Yeah, I know -- thought there might be an off chance someone might know - I know nothing about windows.
<eugen> sorry
<cheeby> ikonia, where do I set that?  in my.cnf?
<ikonia> cheeby: 1 moment
<eugen> how to tune virtual desktops separately each other?
<Picachoo> so by default . linux records all logs. uptimes. and the time the system is powered onn.?
<edju> solar_george, Thanks.
<sipior> Picachoo: yep
<svenstaro> Where do I remove the Ubuntu that comes with the Wubi live cd installer?
<Indiadev_Techie> edju: vista sucks man !!!
<_moro_bana_> Indiadev_Techie: how does it suck
<Andrej77> hi
<_moro_bana_> Indiadev_Techie: ?????
<danbhfive> Picachoo: here is another website: http://www.linux.com/feature/114306
<xeom> does ubuntu have some sorta device manger where i could turn off sound cards and enable a main one?
<kazim51> Vista is so great, it promoted Ubuntu a lot. :)
<kazim51> xeom: PulseAudio
<wng-> Hi, I just installed 7.10, at first, when I installed fglrx, direct rendering was working, now when I installed xserver-xgl, direct rendering is not working, and there is no difference in the old and new xorg.conf files
<two_bits> kazim51: it convinced me to try linux
<two_bits> for serious
<sipior> xeom: sure, i believe the gnome mixer can select different sound cards and mute them as you like
<ikonia> cheeby: its --log at the mysql daemon start line
<Picachoo> sipior where cani find them then?
<Picachoo> that iwll show current uptime. i want the full time logs for which the sytem was onn for the whole month
<_moro_bana_> kazim51; a lot , how exactly
<sipior> Picachoo: the "last" command should show recent system usage
<Indiadev_Techie> _moro_bana_ : it sucks frm Top to Bottom !!!
<Picachoo> sipior i want full logs for full month
<Whitor> Hi, Where would I go for application support? a wine game to be specific
<kazim51> _moro_bana_: people either stick to XP, or I tell them, "Find the same 3D effects on your slower hardware in Ubuntu, look here!"
<xeom> Kazim51:Explain a bit more| Sipior: It can mute them but im getting a ton of issues.Each time i start up ubuntu its a roll of the dice to see if the audio will work.
<kazim51> xeom: For pulseaudio you need to wait for Hardy :)
<ikonia> Whitor: #winehq
<Whitor> ikonia, tyvm
<ubuntu> i am dutch:)
<VeganZombie> Help! I just finished the updates I think for the generic kernel and now I'm in low graphics mode and I can't see anything on my monitor. Luckily I am in via VNC but everything is soooo small. How can I undo this update? I hope I can read your responses :(
<sipior> xeom: yes, i have had on occasion as well. seems to depend on the two cards. you might have an easier time just preventing the undesired driver from loading at startup
<noodlesgc> kazim51 try in #wine
<ikonia> VeganZombie why do you want to undo the ubuntu
<ikonia> noodlesgc: #wine forward to winehq
<noodlesgc> kazim51 sorry wrong nick
<nanbudh> ikonia: i installed swat. please tell the terminal command to run it
<sipior> Picachoo: as long as your system isn't configured to rotate /var/log/wtmp out, you should have the logs for as long as you like
<Whitor> ikonia, I just sawy you :)
<cheeby> ikonia, thanks.
<xeom> sipior:what would the quickest way of doing this?
<VeganZombie> the update has screwed up my video somehow, what does it matter why? can someone tell me how to undo the updates?
<edju> Indiadev_Techie, Yes, so everyone says - but it's all I have.  It's wiped off the hard drive.  'course, I can forget about it, too.
<kostkon> VeganZombie, how did you install your graphics card drivers?
<wng-> Hi, I just installed 7.10, at first, when I installed fglrx, direct rendering was working, now when I installed xserver-xgl, direct rendering is not working, and there is no difference in the old and new xorg.conf files
<ikonia> VeganZombie: it may just need reconfiguring, are you using nvidia or ati drivers ?
<Indiadev_Techie> _moro_bana_ : ubuntu is virus free !!!
<sipior> xeom: modify /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<vikas> ubuntu 7.10 is not able to detect sound card in my dell inspiron 1520 laptop, please help me
<_moro_bana_> kazim51; ya, i never even installed vista,i stuck to xp,use vista on my friends' atleast some time
<VeganZombie> I think I'm using nvidia drivers, let me check (if I can everything is sooo small)
<VeganZombie> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device [8086:2562] (rev 01)
<In-Sane> !config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about config - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kazim51> _moro_bana_: Can you explain how come Vista waste so much resources on eye candy? Equivalent effects on Compiz require much less hardware, really.
<_moro_bana_> Indiadev_Techie: what do you mean slower hardware on ubuntu
<VeganZombie> Ok, looks like Intel drivers
<VeganZombie> I never messed with them, just did the update and it said low graphics mode, hit "Reconfigure" and all went to hell :(
<ikonia> VeganZombie: ok, so you meay need to just do a reconfigure of your xserver
<_moro_bana_> Indiadev_Techie: i get it
<sipior> Picachoo: actually, you could simply copy out the /var/log/wtmp at monthly intervals with cron, and then inspect later with "last -f <filename>"
<Indiadev_Techie> _moro_bana_: u dont need 1gb of ram to run ubuntu...
<VeganZombie> Ok, how can I do a reconfigure? Can I do it in the terminal while logged in gnome?
<Picachoo> sipior ok
<_moro_bana_> Indiadev_Techie: oh yeah!!
<ikonia> VeganZombie: you can, better to do it on the console "sudo dpkg-reconfigure server-xorg"
<Indiadev_Techie> _moro_bana_: its light on every system...its clutter free...n the most important thing > its completely FREE ....
<VeganZombie> I'm having to copy pasta from here into text editor and increase the font to see your responses lol
<kostkon> VeganZombie, ok, boot into safe mode, and do the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
 * N3bunel brb
<_moro_bana_> Indiadev_Techie: have you ever read 'hacking ubuntu' want advice on books, wanna tweak my system
<VeganZombie> ok, off to try this, bbiab :) Thanks btw :)
<kriel> Somehow, I managed to b0rk up my MBR, rendering my grub relatively useless. I'm on a gentoo livecd, chroot'ed into my ubuntu partition. Any suggestions for making it so grub is my bootloader again, instead of the (currently broken) windoze one?
<Indiadev_Techie> _moro_bana_: it needs just 384mb to get loaded...
<Matteo_> hallo
<Matteo_> could someone help me?
<Indiadev_Techie> _moro_bana_: i luv ubuntu ....
<viktor> hi i am using ubuntu 7.10 is there anyway i can install counter strike 1.6 on here
<Indiadev_Techie>  Matteo_: yes speak...
<pike_> Matteo_: hi, what is your problem?
<solar_george> <kriel> grub-install /dev/yourhdd
<Matteo_> Ciao
<solar_george> !ask
<Indiadev_Techie> viktor: is ther a ubuntu version of counter strike 1.6 out ther ???
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<viktor> i dunno
<Matteo_> My problem is mounting windows partitions
<bazhang> !wine
<Whitor> How can I reset permissions on every file in a given tree ?
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<bazhang> see above viktor
<kriel> solar_george: tried it. no go. says 'could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device'
<Indiadev_Techie> Matteo_: fat,fat32 or ntfs ???
<pike_> viktor: yes accoring to the forums.  google search   site:ubuntuforums.org counter strike 1.6
<Matteo_> I use debian
<Matteo_> both ntfs
<Eimhin> phiadros: hey i was talking to you the other night, problem with the driver for my wireless card, and ive managed to lose the link you sent me
<pike_> Matteo_: problem is you need to mount with regular users able to read?
<zackyramone> hey, sorry about interrupting but i need help for rescueing my system cause when it turns the screen is filled with crazy characters and it keeps on flashing
<Indiadev_Techie> Matteo_: luk ubuntu only supports read support in ntfs file system...
<In-Sane> How can I change the style of my desktop in Ubuntu? for example, making it looks like MAC OS, is it possible
<Matteo_> yes
<wiscados> omg, I just timed synaptic vs YaST2,
<jgiorgi> ok this is weird, all the videos in my library play in black and white, a couple of them are but most are color, how do i fix tis
<pike_> Matteo_: sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/mountpoint  <--- for read normally youd do gid and uid but im lazy
<solar_george> <kriel> are all your partitions mounted
<Matteo_> I see the other partitions but I cant open
<Eimhin> phiadros: i was just wondering if you could remember what the problem was, or what i had to do to find it
<_moro_bana_> Indiadev_Techie: you know i want games for ubuntu, thats the reason im still have xp
<Whitor> wiscados, welcome to the future
<DRebellion> In-Sane, yep. there are loads of guides to do that. just google it.
<ubuntu> hej
<Matteo_> Have I to be root to mount?
<pike_> !ntfs | Matteo_ handy automount script
<ubotu> Matteo_ handy automount script: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<frank32> wiscados: how big is the difference?
<wiscados> it took 4.45 sec from when I started synaptic until I could use it, it took 26 min on YaST2
<In-Sane> DRebellion: I did :), I followed one article and didn't work for me..!
<bazhang> In-Sane: gnome-look.org has tons of stuff like that
<jgiorgi> hey anyone know how to fix videos playing in black and white
<kriel> solar_george: the ones i need, afaik. sda1 is windows, sda2 is boot, sda3 is ubuntu, i've got sda3 mounted on /mnt/gentoo and sda2 mounted to /mnt/gentoo/boot, plus /dev and /proc mounted to /mnt/gentoo/*
<ubuntu> pomoze mi kktos zainstalowac gadu gadu
<Indiadev_Techie> Matteo_: but it (ubuntu) does support read-write in fat n fat32 file system...
<zackyramone> hey, sorry about interrupting but i need help for rescueing my system cause when it turns the screen is filled with crazy characters and it keeps on flashing
<ubuntu> ??
<Eimhin>  phaidros: hey i was talking to you the other night, problem with the driver for my wireless card, and ive managed to lose the link you sent me
<ubuntu> can you speak polish
<Matteo_> I have to manipulate fastab
<Matteo_> ?
<Indiadev_Techie> _moro_bana_: ther r linux version of these games toooo... bug free...google up man...
<In-Sane> bazhang: thanks , lemme see
<DRebellion> ubuntu, what language do you speak?
<bazhang> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ubuntu> polski
<ubuntu> ta
<ubuntu> k
<bazhang> np
<prakriti> anybody have any luck getting older linux games to work with newer ditros?
<pike_> Matteo_: basically yes. gksu gedit /etc/fstab   then replace defaults with umask=000 or something
<ubuntu> ale to jest dla mnie za trudne do zczajenia wszystko
<zackyramone> can any one help me pls?
<DRebellion> prakriti, which game in particular?
<ubuntu> ja mam linuksa od godziny
<zackyramone> i really need help right now
<prakriti> I wanted to play some heavy metal fakk 2 and failed miserably
<solar_george> <kriel> Just looking that up - think I know what to do
<Indiadev_Techie> zackyramone: ask ur question ???
<prakriti> I have heritic 2 which was a failure as well.
<zackyramone> cause ubuntu turns the screen is filled with crazy characters and it keeps on flashing
<Eimhin> phaidros: hey, i was talking to you the other night, problem with the driver for my wireless card, and ive managed to lose the link you sent me
<ubuntu> pomozesz mi?
<prakriti> Linux sucks worse for native linux games than for windows games... :(
<bazhang> ubuntu type /join #ubuntu-pl
<sipior> zackyramone: what were you doing when the system freaked out
<ubuntu> ok
<zackyramone> the electicity went out :O
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: are you around?
<eshaase> is there any way i can point my web browser to an executeable to execute and have its contents displayed as if it were a web browser (without using a web browser)?
<sipior> zackyramone: ah, that'll do it :-)
<solar_george> <kriel> mount /proc
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: yea waz up
<kriel> solar_george: done.
<eshaase> web server i mean
<danbhfive> eshaase: that's one crazy question
<_moro_bana_> Indiadev_Techie: aha thanks
<kriel> solar_george: though, it's the gentoo live-cd's proc.
<sipior> zackyramone: does it say anything intelligible on the screen?
<Indiadev_Techie> prakriti: luk buddy...i dont know if u know this or not...but ther r many popular game titles available in linux flavour tooo...go google up !!!
<DRebellion> eshaase, i have no idea what you are trying to do. please explain...
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: I couldn't figure out how to do what you asked me to do, something about using the livecd and fsck
<In-Sane> bazhang: thanks alot for the site, it was exactly what I am looking for, I appreciate it:)
<_moro_bana_> Indiadev_Techie: but most of em are 32bit
<solar_george> <kriel> as long as it is in ubuntu's /proc folder
<zackyramone> sipior: no, it keeps on flashing, i can hear the sounds when i log in but nothing can be seen
<Picachoo> if someone uses a flashdrive having .txt files and ms office files likc .doc and .xls . but i have open office installed on linux. will it make any compatibility problems or damage them if kate or open office is used? or the will work fine and can be re used by windows again?
<bazhang> In-Sane: no worries ;]
<kriel> solar_george: it is. I'll double check, though.
<eshaase> is there any way i can point my web browser to an executeable to execute and have its contents displayed as if it using a web server (without using a web server like apache)?
<eshaase> tahts what i meant =)
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: run live cd then run fsck -r
<sipior> zackyramone: got another computer you can use to log in remotely?
<danbhfive> eshaase: why without apache?
<Eimhin> phaidros: i was just wondering if you could remember what the problem was, or what i had to do to find it
<DRebellion> eshaase, nope, i still have no idea what you are trying to achieve.
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: that will check the drive and -A checks all filesystems
<kriel> solar_george: yeah, it's already mounted there
<sipior> zackyramone: also, can you verify that your monitor didn't buy the farm when the power fluctuated?
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: you mean boot from the cd and then do the terminal?
<In-Sane> GNOME Icon Theme <-- does that mean a icon pack or a theme?
<solar_george> <kriel> do you have a /etc/mtab file
<zackyramone> sipior:  i got a laptop but its not networked
<Indiadev_Techie> _moro_bana_: i think u can get wolfenstien game in linux flavour too...
<prince_jammys> eshaase: not easily
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: yes
<danbhfive> eshaase: I would write a php script to do it
<Indiadev_Techie> _moro_bana_: gooooogle up man...
<sipior> zackyramone: what does it keep flashing, btw?
<Ubuntu5446> alright
<nosaj> is ther any way to peel back oldd files on a hd after window format, i got this 40 gig hd from a thrift store and wonderin whats on it
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: im on chat if you pull it up from live cd
<kriel> solar_george: yes.
<prince_jammys> eshaase: yep, php, perl, ruby .....
<nosaj> im on ubuntu right now
<zackyramone> sipior: some characters which i dont now what they are, tyhe screen is full of them and flashing
<kriel> solar_george: but... there's no entry for /boot. Oo That's... wrong.
<sipior> nosaj: best just to wipe it, as it is not very polite if the disk wasn't yours to begin with
<danbhfive> nosaj: I think that qualifies as illegal activity, which isn't allowed here
<eshaase> danbhfive: because apache is kinda overkill, looking for something more lightweight
<sipior> zackyramone: it's not a screensaver, is it?
<nosaj> true
<kriel> solar_george: I've never directly manipulated /etc/mtab, anything special I need to do to add a /boot entry?
<solar_george> <kriel> grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab From the gentoo handbook
<eshaase> prince_jammys: php, perl, ruby, i'd have to use apache no?
<zackyramone> sipior:  nono there re no screen savers. it does this from the log in screen onwrds but i cn see ubuntu loding before the log in screen
<kriel> solar_george: trying. I didn't read that far up the handbook (I didn't want to b0rk up my ubuntu too bad..)
<danbhfive> eshaase: well, you have to have SOMETHING to server the webpages, you either have to find a more lightwieght one, or program one yourself, neither of which I know anything about
<Indiadev_Techie> nosaj: its illigal !!!
<prince_jammys> eshaase: not with ruby
<prince_jammys> eshaase: ruby on rails
<sipior> zackyramone: hmm...you might try rebooting the machine, see if it clears up?
<In-Sane> GNOME Icon Theme <-- does that mean an icon pack or a theme? it is a dumb question I know!
<kriel> solar_george: looks like it worked. rebooting, lets see how well  my ubuntu survived.
<zackyramone> sipior:  i'v tried rebooting mny times but its useless ???
<zackyramone> sipior:  im relly confused right now
<Picachoo>  can linux run all video/audio formats (after installing free available codecs)  that windows can run. .mpg .dat .avi .mp3 ?
<sipior> zackyramone: i could tell by the question marks :) it's possible the machine has some hardware difficulty resulting from the unstable power
<noodlesgc> Picachoo yes
<ikonia> Picachoo: it can run everything there is a codec for
<sipior> zackyramone: it's hard to diagnose without data from the machine, however
<eshaase> prince_jammys: hmmm, ok thansk, i'll look into it
<frank32> Picachoo: basically everything except DRMed .wmv
<Erealz> linux plays everything witht he proper  drivers
<zackyramone> sipior:  so what shall i do to get the data?
<noodlesgc> nosaj Trinity Rescue Kit
<sipior> zackyramone: well, that's the trick, isn't it? if you can get that laptop on your network, you should be able to tell very quickly if the machine is responding properly.
<nRkiSt> eshaase look here for a comparison of lightweight webservers http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiny_web_servers
<Indiadev_Techie> Picachoo: yes u can...just open up the audio-vedio file in any player n ubuntu will install the needed codecs....
<ikonia> noodlesgc: why have you told someone to use a rescue kit to configure grub ?
<sipior> zackyramone: login, verify that system activity is more or less normal with "top" and friends
<supersoundguy> if i've got 4 hdd's (3 sata, 1 ide) and i installed on sda
<zackyramone> sipior: explain pls :)
<supersoundguy> should I have installed grub on hda?
<ikonia> noodlesgc: the changes he wanted where 2 lines to change, and you've told him to download a rescue kit
<ikonia> noodlesgc: why ?
<supersoundguy> it's giving me an error 15 currently
<Picachoo> Indiadev_Techie even .dat files?
<sipior> zackyramone: that's about as simple as i can make it, i'm afraid. can you get the laptop on the network?
<kriel> solar_george: that did the trick. Thanks.
<prince_jammys> zachyramone: the command "top" shows active processes
<noodlesgc> ikonia nosaj was talking about recovery, not grub
<Picachoo> frank32 even .dat ?
<xanfantasy> Can anybody help me get conky working?
<Indiadev_Techie>  Picachoo: yes..may be..check it out...
<ikonia> noodlesgc: no he wasn't
<solar_george> <kriel> no prob
<frank32> Picachoo: what is a .dat?
<zackyramone> sipior:  yes ill connect it to the router..will that do?
<doris> ciao
<doris> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sipior> zackyramone: should be fine. do you have an ssh client on the laptop?
<aspire> hello
<noodlesgc> ikonia he most certainly was, he wanted to see what was on an hd he got from a thrift store.
<prince_jammys> frank32: used by all kinds of software as a "data" file
<ikonia> noodlesgc yes, so "trinyu rescue kit" ???
<prince_jammys> frank32: not uniquely a media file
<frank32> prince_jammys: I know but Picachoo was talking about videos
<Indiadev_Techie> how do i configure my adsl modem/router in ubuntu to connect to internet thro pppoe...
<zackyramone> sipior:  what is that?
<aspire> can any one tell me how to set the repositories for ubuntu such that I do not have to download the files?
<noodlesgc> ikonia, trinity rescue kit as tools to undelete formatted hd's
<aspire> from the CD
<sipior> zackyramone: what os does the laptop run?
<aspire> but can install them from the internet?
<In-Sane> whats the command to extract a .tar.gz file?
<ikonia> noodlesgc so he wanted to see what was on it even though it had been wiped
<ikonia> In-Sane: tar zxvf
<prince_jammys> frank32: well, ive never seen one, except when downloading peer to peer a video might be temporarily stored as .dat
<noodlesgc> ikonia yes
<muramasa> Hi there! Been trying to figure this sound card problem out all day, but I have no luck at all. My problem is that I can't get any sound out from my laptop. The sound card is a Realtek High-Definition Audio card and I've just tried installing the driver from http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#2 . Also, "alsaconf" is not found at all on the computer, even thoug
<muramasa> h alsa-base should be installed. Any ideas?
<sipior> zackyramone: ssh is the "secure shell", used for logging in to a machine from another via the network
<zackyramone> sipior: windows xp
<ikonia> noodlesgc: then, I'm wrong. apologies
<aspire> hello
<Indiadev_Techie> aspire: go to ubuntu.com n search for repositories ther ...
<aspire> Does any one know the links
<eshaase> ok, thanks guys, appreciate it!
<frank32> prince_jammys: Picachoo. well vlc is pretty good at playing incomplete video files
<solar_george> <aspire> use the software sources program and disable the cd
<ikonia> aspire: links for what
<zackyramone> sipior: so is this a program i could download?
<sipior> zackyramone: there's a fine ssh client for windows, by the name of PuTTY. google it and then install it
<prince_jammys> Picachoo: frank32 yeah vlc is very good, both for linux and win
<In-Sane> whats the command to extract a .tar.bz2 file?
<aspire> ikonia: such that my synapse looks on the internet rather than on my install disk
<ikonia> In-Sane: tar jxvf
<prince_jammys> Picachoo: frank32 not very pretty, but good
<zackyramone> sipior:  thanks when im done ill talk to you
<ikonia> aspire: use system --> administration --> software sources and remove the cd as a repo
<In-Sane> thanks ikonia
<Indiadev_Techie> <aspire> : just search the repositories on ubuntu.com !! ther r lots of them mentioned ther...
<sipior> zackyramone: unfortunately, i have to head off in about twenty minutes, but any of the fine folks here can help you, i'm quite sure. best of luck, sorting out your machine
<prince_jammys> In-Sane: bunzip i think
<aspire> is it possible to do that through the terminal and to what do I set them to install from the internet
<ikonia> Indiadev_Techie: that won't help aspire disable software repos
<zackyramone> sipior:  thanks
<Indiadev_Techie> how do i configure my adsl modem/router in ubuntu to connect to internet thro PPPoe
<ikonia> aspire: vi /etc/apt/sources.list remove / comment out hte top line that metions cdrom as a repo
<ikonia> aspire: then apt-get update
<Picachoo> hm.....
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: I cannot figure out how to boot from the livecd
<ikonia> Ubuntu5446: put the livecd in - make sure your bios is set to "boot from cd rom first" and power on the PC
<Indiadev_Techie> Ubuntu5446: ???
<frank32> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: correct and choose install option although it will boot and not install just load ubuntu
<frank32> Indiadev_Techie: ^
<Ubuntu5446> oh alright
<Picachoo>  if i have 10 clients. can i shut them (turn off) them by sitting on server?
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: how did you originally install it ?
<ikonia> Picachoo: no
<Indiadev_Techie> frank32: :)
<Picachoo> ikonia no way?
<Ubuntu5446> i was afraid it would install feisty over gusty
<ikonia> Picachoo: connec tot each one and shut them down
<Imaginal> Is there a media player out there that plays tracks together *without* a gap between them?
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: i know that menu is confusing
<Picachoo> ikonia connect. how?
<ikonia> Picachoo: telnet, ssh, vnc, what ever you want
<brobostigon> Imaginal: audacious has a plugin to do that
<peji> quit
<mario> hez, can someone help me with mz graphic settings for ubuntu 7.04? pls qry
<eshaase> maybe i'll just implement my own web server within my ruby script...
<sipior> telnet? not in the post 90's you don't! ;-)
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: I originally installed with an alternate cd for feisty, then upgraded to gutsy recently through the update
<Picachoo> ikonia any simpler ways?
<ikonia> Picachoo: what's simpler than connecting to a machine and shutting it down ?
<zackyramone> sry, can any one help me cause my system is acting crazy
<Indiadev_Techie> Ubuntu5446: u should have done a fresh install....
<Picachoo> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ikonia> Picachoo: rsh, exec, connect via anything you want,
<Imaginal> brobostigon: investigating. Thx
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: no problem just boot to cdrom its also a rescue cdrom for the distro but dont install it
<prince_jammys> Imaginal: amarok does it
<pike_> Picachoo: thats about it you could write a simple script that takes hostnames and then sshes in and shuts em down
<prince_jammys> Imaginal: just checked
<s0u][ight> hello what is the command to install the kernel headers?
<Imaginal> prince_jammys: I don't play well with amarok. :/
<ubuntuisloved> zackyramone: could you define acting crazy?
<aspire> thanks ikonia
<pike_> Picachoo: i can pastebin an example if youd like
<Picachoo> pike_ ok. i dont know how to write.. if its small. can you give that to me?
<Picachoo> pike_ sure.
<sipior> zackyramone: you get PuTTY working on the laptop?
<Ubuntu5446> Indiadev_Techie: yes I know, I was told that a couple days ago on here, and i did dpkg-reconfigure --all, which didnt help and caused me more problems
<zackyramone> sipior: yeah its installed
<sipior> zackyramone: cool, do you happen to know the ip address of your linux machine?
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: what do you mean?
<Picachoo> pike_ it will auto make an ssh connection first and then shut it donw. ( i have 10 clients in net cafe) ill make one for each of them :)
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: i mean just boot from cdrom
 * Picachoo waits for pike_ past bin link
<zackyramone> sipior: no i think i have to set a static ip
<Reenen> I need to know how do I know if I have the latest/best device drivers (is there such a thing in linux) for my on-board screencard?
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: when I started up this time around, fsck was run because i had mounted 35 times without check, so check was forced
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: hows the system been running
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: would that make this redudant then?
<Ubuntu5446> *redundant
<sipior> zackyramone: hmm...can you get the ip address for your laptop? should be under one of the network tabs in XP
<Ubuntu5446> same, very slow still
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: well you can check the drive for bad sectors whats the specs on your box?
<sipior> zackyramone: look for "tcp/ip" and "properties"
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: box?
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: well you can check the drive for bad sectors whats the specs on your computer?
<s0u][ight> hello what is the command to install the kernel headers?
<Imaginal> brobostigon: do you remember the plugin name?
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: which specs are you looking for?
<Reenen> s0u][ight: I don't know...
<Reenen> s0u][ight: I only install it via the CD
<FranzJesus> s0u][ight: sudo apt-get install linux-headers will give you some alternatives
<FranzJesus> s0u][ight: Then choose the one you wan't
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: just wondering what cpu speed or just the computer model info
<Eimhin> phaidros: i gtg, drop me an email when you get the chance at eimhinsmyth@yahoo.ie
<brobostigon> Imaginal: sorry,no
<Eimhin> phaidros: or i might be on later
<maximilion__> Reenen, what does it say in menu System/Admin/Screen and Graphics under Graphics tab?
<In-Sane> I downloaded the theme, extract it on desktop, got many files, now, how do i change to the new theme? do i use preferences -> theme?
<maximilion__> In-Sane, open Prefs/Appearance
<maximilion__> go to themes and drag "zip" file into that window :)
<In-Sane> ok, lemme try.
<zackyramonee> sipior: im on the laptop now
<sipior> zackyramonee: great, can you open up a command terminal on windows?
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: laptop, hp pavilion dv6436nr, 2x amd turion 64 x2, nvidia geforce go 6150, cpu frequency claims I am running at 1.80 GHz, system monitor claims that processor is at 90% use, though the chart is weird because there is a faded black and a bright blue coloring, seem to be different indicators, before upgrading the blue was usually up higher but now it never goes above a tenth within the black box
<In-Sane> maximilion__: I can't see Appearance here, am on Ubuntu
<anton> hi how do i set an environmetn variable
<anton> with echo?
<zackyramonee> sipior: ok done
<sipior> zackyramonee: should be in one of the applications menus
<ikonia> anton: VARIABLE=whateveryouwant
<sipior> zackyramonee: try "ipconfig", and see what address it gives
<anton> WMII_SELCOLORS='#000000 #eaffff #8888cc'
<anton> lik this?
<jtaby> hey, how can i delete all the files in a directory called .swp recursively?
<ikonia> sipior: ifconfig
<sipior> ikonia: not under windows it;s not
<ikonia> anton: quotes can be a problem
<ikonia> sipior: oooh windows
<sipior> ikonia: try reading a little further back
<prince_jammys> jtaby rm -r name_of_dir/*
<FranzJesus> anton: set WMII_SELCOLORS='#000000 #eaffff #8888cc'
<jtaby> prince_jammys, wouldn't that delete the contents of the directory?
<zackyramonee> sipior: ok it gave me two ip adresses: one from the wireless network and the other from the LAN
<prince_jammys> jtaby isnt that what you want
<jtaby> prince_jammys, no, i just want to delete all the files called .swp
<anton> thx
<jtaby> oh sorry, my question was unclear
<sipior> zackyramonee: assuming the linux box is connected to the wired LAN, that's the one we'll be wanting
<FranzJesus> anton: I might be wrong thou...
<thekidrio>  Anyone have a rough idea what level i should set the bandwidth limit for web browsing?
<prince_jammys> jtaby full name is ".swp" or that end in .swp?
<ikonia> thekidrio: thats up to you, your priorities and your connection and how many people share it
<jtaby> prince_jammys, full name
<zackyramonee> sipior: ok, so what should i do now?
<thekidrio> ikonia: i am looking to limit the web browsing, but I don't want it too slow ya nkow
<adac2> I need 64 bit driver for ndiswrapper with the usb wlan stick 3crusb20075. where can I get this?
<sipior> zackyramonee: could you pm me the address?
<ikonia> thekidrio: as I said, thats down to you / your connection / what else you do / how many people use it - that up to you
<sipior> zackyramonee: or put it on the channel, assuming it's not publicly visible
<thekidrio> ikonia: not really all those factors, I want to know what a decent web browsing bandwidth is, does not matter how many users
<prince_jammys> jtaby: find dir_name -name '.swp' | xargs rm
<FranzJesus> anton: Should probably be export WMII_SELCOLORS='#000000 #eaffff #8888cc'
<ikonia> thekidrio: it does matter
<DRebellion> thekidrio, the bigger the bandwidth, the faster it goes...
<ikonia> thekidrio: thats what I'm saying, and this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Picachoo> pike_ you there?
<zackyramonee> sipior: 192.168.2.1 but i dont think thats the right one
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: was there other info you need?
<thekidrio> sigh, never mind haha
<sipior> zackyramonee: it probably is, actually
<anton> ok
<zackyramonee> sipior: 192.168.0.1
<prince_jammys> jtaby: replace rm with "ls" before you do it to check that will delete what you want and no more
<zackyramonee> sipior:thats the right one
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: besides what i just posted above
<maximilion__> In-Sane, explore the menus at the top of the screen! You will find it :)
<qwerkus> hello; i cannot change root pass of mysql data base
<sipior> zackyramonee: now, fire up putty and try to connect to 192.168.0.2
<In-Sane> thanks all for help, bye
<qwerkus> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<qwerkus> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<qwerkus> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<qwerkus> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<qwerkus> (sry for double paste)
<In-Sane> maximilion__: I got it, thanks, I already set the new theme. I won't forget it thanks alot
<qwerkus> using cmd myqladmin -u root -p pass
<maximilion__> Hehe, cool 8)
<ikonia> qwerkus: thanks for the spam - is the server running, is the password set ? is the password set for user@localhost ?
<zackyramonee> sipior: nothing happened ???
<maximilion__> In-Sane, I have an OSX theme myself, it rocks :D
<pike_> Picachoo: yeah something like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55885/
<sipior> zackyramonee: no error given? no "Connection refused"?
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: are you still around?
<In-Sane> maximilion__: lol, Yes. it does.
<qwerkus> ikonia: server is running, and the point is resetting the password
<zackyramonee> sipior: network error: connection timed out
<sipior> zackyramonee: yeah, not the right address.
<sipior> zackyramonee: can you log onto the router itself?
<pike_> Picachoo: only youd change the echo mycommand line to whatever.  the only caveat is that i dunno how youd do this with sudo offhand so youd need to login as root which.. is a no no on open networks
<zackyramonee> sipior: yes that i can do
<ikonia> qwerkus: reseting the password has nothing to do with it 1.) have you SET the MYSQL (not ubuntu) root password 2.) is the user@host correct
<walla> could anyone help me get started with editing sql databases in ubuntu?
<sipior> zackyramonee: check and see if the modem has a log of the ip addresses it has doled out. one will be for your laptop, another for your linux box
<prince_jammys> walla: much better bet in #mysql, for example
<qwerkus> ikonia: where can i check this ?
<ikonia> qwerkus: check what, did you or did you not set the MYSQL root user password (not the ubuntu one) yes or no
<ikonia> qwerkus: you either did - or you didn't
<unagi> how do i remove gnome?
<ikonia> unagi: apt-get remove gnome-desktop
<sipior> zackyramonee: once you have that address, you should be able to log into your linux box. my *guess* is that there is a hardware problem with the display, either the monitor or the video card
<ikonia> unagi: I hope you have something else already installed
<qwerkus> ikonia: this is an old install, and i guess a few years ago, everything has been set
<unagi> kde
<ikonia> unagi: use synaptic to remove it all
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: yea just very busy
<ikonia> qwerkus: try mysql -u root -p
<unagi> will remove gnome-desktop remove all gnome apps?
<zackyramonee> sipior: Jan  1 00:00:36 pppd[563]: local  IP address 194.106.93.199
<zackyramonee> Jan  1 00:00:36 pppd[563]: remote IP address 192.168.168.107
<zackyramonee> Jan  1 00:00:36 pppd[563]: primary   DNS address 194.106.64.40
<zackyramonee> Jan  1 00:00:36 pppd[563]: secondary DNS address 194.106.64.41
<Picachoo> pike_ thanks. what if the computer clients are windows and the server is linux?
<sipior> zackyramonee: unfortunately, i really do have to run, so i'll wish you the best of luck in sorting things out
<ikonia> unagi: it will remove EVERYTHING as gnome apps depend on gnome, so if you remove gnome - the apps won't work
<qwerkus> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<unagi> i want the apps gone too
<zackyramonee> sipior: ok thanks ill probably wait till i see you again
<ikonia> qwerkus: right so your password is most probably wrong
<ikonia> unagi: use synaptic and click what you want gone and hit remove all
<unagi> that would be alot of clicking
<qwerkus> ikonia: is it possible to read the database ?
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: gotcha
<ikonia> qwerkus: if you have a valid user that has connect and read permissions, sure
<unagi> theres no way to remove everything that is included in ubuntu but not in kubuntu?
<prince_jammys> qwekus: not if you cant log in
<Chris_M> Ack.  Damn laptop.
<ikonia> unagi: depends on dependencies, but yes as I've said, open synmaptic and remove all gnome apps
<qwerkus> ikonia: so what are my options ?
<zackyramonee> so.....can anyone help me with my system that cannot show anything apart from flashing characters?
<prince_jammys> qwerkus: make sure the password is set properly
<ikonia> qwerkus: get the right password
<qwerkus> prince_jammys: how do i check this
<ikonia> qwerkus: re-install mysql
<unagi> and as i have said that would be alot of clicking and figuring out which apps are ubuntu apps, so again, is there not a way to do it with a command?
<qwerkus> i cannot ask myself for a lost pass
<pike_> Picachoo: it wont work
<ikonia> unagi: yes, but you have to call out the packages
<qwerkus> so i guess i have to reinstall
<Picachoo> pike_ whynot
<ikonia> qwerkus: if you don't know the password - your out of luck
<qwerkus> which packet ? mysql-server ?
<pike_> Picachoo: er wont work on windows unless youre running cygwin or something youd need an ssh server
<ikonia> qwerkus: you may want to join #mysql and see if they will offer more advanced options
<qwerkus> ok
<qwerkus> i will do that
<prince_jammys> qwerkus: quick answers with "sudo apt-get install mysql-doc-5.0" and then in a browser::/usr/share/doc/mysql-doc-5.0/refman-5.0-en.html-chapter/index.html
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: any luck?
<qwerkus> thanks a lot
<ChrisM> Nope.
<prince_jammys> qwerkus: easy tutorial gets you started
<ChrisM> Errr
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  Nope.
<MasterShrak> :(
<pike_> Picachoo: for windows the pstools are really nice i dunno if you can run em with wine but psshutdown.exe is a handy executable
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: what happened before this that made it not work?
<unagi> remove ubuntu desktop didnt work
<unagi> ubuntu-desktop-data perhaps?
<ikonia> unagi: no - use synaptic or apt-cache to search for the correct package names
<ikonia> unagi: there will be a LOT
<ChrisM> MAsterShrak:  Seems no one knows a fix.  Not Launchpad, Ubuntuforums or anything else.  I can't afford to do a reformat as 100% of all my work documents are on there.  Including my work numbers and client information.
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: was this after an upgrade or something that it doesnt work now? like maybe your kernel getting upgraded?
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  All I did was click "Update" in the System Update window.
<unagi> i dont understand
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  What I updated was the Linux Kernel Headers.
<ikonia> unagi: to remove the package you need to know the correct package name
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: try using the other kernel, not the recovery one, but the other normal one
<ikonia> unagi: so you'll need to use synaptic to search and select for the packages, or apt-cache to search for the packages then apt-get remove to remove them
<unagi> right but if all i had to do to install kubuntu was install kubuntu-desktop, why is there not an easy way to remove ubuntu
<ChrisM> MasterShrak:  Can't use any kernels, even the older ones.  They produce the same errors.
<Blue_Sassley> ChrisM, what is the issue you are having after the kernal headers update?
<ikonia> unagi remove ubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> unagi: or whatever the correct gnome package name is
<ikonia> unagi: thats why I said "search"
<CVD-PR> sup
<ikonia> unagi: that won't remove everything due to dependencies
<unagi> ubuntu-desktop-data is the closest
<ikonia> unagi: thats not it
<MasterShrak> ChrisM: you could do a chroot from the livecd and reinstall the kernel packages maybe
<_slacker_> hi guys, were can i get info about ubuntu backports??????
<_slacker_> i need backports for feisty
<ikonia> _slacker_: what sort of info ?
<solar_george> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ikonia> _slacker_: enable the backports repo and try to update
<ubuntu> hello
<_slacker_> ikonia, how i enable the repo? what address has it?
<Chris_M> Damn POS mIRC and Windows Vista.
<Lieuwe> hello
<ikonia> _slacker_: open system --> admin --> software sources manager and just enable the backports repo in that
<ikonia> Lieuwe: hello
<Chris_M> The last thing I said/saw was <ChrisM> Blue_Sassley:  It rewrote the GRUB menu.lst and now even after I change it to the hard drive root that disk -l states and it says it is still wrong.
<Blue_Sassley> Chris_M, get Xchat for Windows... it works perfect.... also what are the problems you are having?
<_slacker_> ikonia, i'm remotelly connected to a server :)
<chaosrl> how do i go about activating my swap partition?
<Blue_Sassley> Chris_M, was it like a error 17?
<_slacker_> ikonia, maybe just feisty-backports ?
<Chris_M> Blue_Sassly:  It was error 2
<ikonia> _slacker_: then edit /etc/apt/sources.list by hand
<Chris_M> Blue_Sassly:  http://pastebin.com/m20bb4574
<_slacker_> ikonia, aha
<_slacker_> ikonia, and?
<Chris_M> ..
<Lieuwe> say: hello
<Lieuwe> :AP
<Lieuwe> brbr
<Lieuwe> brb
<Lieuwe> :)
<Blue_Sassley> Chris_M, hold on
<Lieuwe> :)
<Lieuwe> :P
<FloodBot3> Lieuwe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sylvie_> what is this?
<ikonia> _slacker_: andwhat ?
<CVD-PR> ami me sale
<white_eagle> anyother word processing program except AbiWord, KeyWord and OO.org writer? Just curious
<sylvie_> zitten hier ook nederlanders?
<white_eagle> ...
<ikonia> !de | sylvie_
<ubotu> sylvie_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ikonia> ahh not de
<kwrobel2008> Hi everybody. I'm looking for somebody who could assist me with Ubuntu's new upstart
<prince_jammys> white_eagle: kword
<_slacker_> ikonia, what i have to add? deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports or something?
<white_eagle> prince_jammys, sorry
<sylvie_> help :p ik snap het niet... Ik klik iets aan en krijg ineens dit!
<white_eagle> with KeyWord
<white_eagle> I ment KWord
<white_eagle> :)
<white_eagle> anyother than theese?
<ikonia> _slacker_: did you read the URL tha ubotu gave you
<sslashes> any idea why i the PCM mixed would not work, but every other item would (Headphone, Front, etc.) incontrolling volume on the latest gusty with an Intel HDA integrated sound card on an NVidia motherboard?
<Lieuwe> flood
<prince_jammys> white_eagle: oh
<Lieuwe>  
<Lieuwe>  
<Lieuwe> \
<Lieuwe>  
<Lieuwe>  
<FloodBot3> Lieuwe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<white_eagle> ??
<Lieuwe>  ok
<Chris_M> Flooders should be kicked.  :O
<prince_jammys> white_eagle: the ones you mentioned are the most popular
<sslashes> tf
<sslashes> *wtf
<white_eagle> ok, nevermind
<ikonia> sslashes: wtf is not appropriate language
<sslashes> ikonia: sorry - i should have know that, i'm very tired =)
<kwrobel2008> Anybody familiar with upstart?
<_slacker_> ikonia, no sorry, i missed it, can you paste that again?
<neverblue> ikonia, u or any other op a sysadmin, do you know?
<xeer> hi guys, i seem to have a very serious issue with ubuntu 7.10
<Chris_M> Damn mIRC is saying that is not my name.  Damn, I am not having a good morning.
<xeer> i just installed it fresh from the live cd
<tragost> hello
<neverblue> as an occupation...
<solar_george> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xeer> right after grub loads, the lcd screen on my laptop bleeds
<ikonia> neverblue: yes, I am a systems administrator
<ikonia> neverblue: well, sort of, but thats not really for discussion here
<ikonia> !backports | _slacker_
<ubotu> _slacker_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<tragost> How can I be warned by email when my server is down ?
<neverblue> ikonia, obviously, but if you have 5 mins at some point today, can you fire me off a pm?
<gyver> neverblue how can i network ubuntu
<ikonia> tragost: nagios on a remote box
<ikonia> neverblue: join #ubnuntu-offtopic
<xeer> would anyone know the cause of my lcd to bleed as soon as linux is being started?
<ikonia> tragost: if the box is down - how can it send emails
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: should I just ask someone else for help?
 * neverblue hits ikonia with a dictionary
<tragost> ok ikonia
<chaosrl> how would i go about activating my swap partition?
<Blue_Sassley> Chris_M, can you paste your whole menu.lst file on pastebin?
<_slacker_> ikonia, cool dude, thx a lot!
<Chris_M> xeer:  Might be that your monitor is going down the drain.
<neverblue> gyver, insert network card, plug into LAN, then fire that system up :)
<xeer> Chris_M: unlikely. i can dual boot into windows fine, and if i swap hard drives of an existing ubunut it works as expected
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: yea just very busy
<ubuntuisloved> Ubuntu5446: sorry
<prince_jammys> chaos i believe with swapon
<Chris_M> Ok xeer.  That ruled out that problem.
<Ubuntu5446> ubuntuisloved: its cool
<Chris_M> Blue_Sassley:  http://pastebin.com/m63c278b4
<Chris_M> Blue_Sassley:  I changed where it says to in the Menu.lst, which is the root= I changed it to root=/dev/sda1 and it still says it is wrong, even though fstab and fdisk both confirm that it is /sda1.  Even MasterShrak said my menu.lst looks OK.
<Ubuntu5446> i need help with a slow computer
<solar_george> <Ubuntu5446> any more info?
<Ubuntu5446> it became slow once i upgraded from feisty to gutsy a few days ago
<xeer> i can give a description of the bleeding.. it's like a plasma effect moving inward with scattered pixels
<sslashes> to clarify: origionally, the PCM volume control was not changable (alsamixer would not let me mute or change its volume), after my most recent apt-get upgrade, it now lets me change the volume of the PCM control, but it does not actually effect the volume in any way, and it still cannot be muted - any ideas?
<xeer> it's quite something to look at.. but it worries me and i'd rather have a working desktop
<Ubuntu5446> solar_george: what kind of info? the problem, circumstances, specs?
<solar_george> <Ubuntu5446> Specs would be good
<solar_george> <Ubuntu5446> but on pastebin not here
<neverblue> Ububegin, what is slower, exactly? internet? graphics? etc?
<kyohe> people
<sslashes> this is on an Asus P5N32-E Plus, which uses the HDA Intel driver (its an nvidia bridge of some sort though)
<oeb> Wonderful. So after the live cd version changed, I tried the alternate version. Almost got it all done (Except for wireless, but google tells me ubuntu does not like acer wireless ootb and I can get drivers later). Now however it fails at the 85% mark of configure and install software every time. Any ideas? I get no error message.
<kyohe> need help
<kyohe> russian?
<neskaya> nenolod: ping.
<oeb> s/changed/failed/
<Ubuntu5446> solar_george: laptop, hp pavilion dv6436nr, 2x amd turion 64 x2, nvidia geforce go 6150
<L3ttuc3> is there a way to make evince open up to a specific size of window? as it is, it randomly opens up at what appears to be arbitrary magnifications and as often as not, appears offscreen, and is somewhat annoying.
<kyohe> RUSSIANS?
<tkxue> where in /etc/rc2.d does networking start? is it implicit? if so, what number is it equiv to?
<Ubuntu5446> solar_george: i dont know anything about "paste-bin"
<neverblue> !ru | kyohe
<ubotu> kyohe: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kyohe> thx
<kyohe> #ubuntu-ru
<kyohe> gg
<Blue_Sassley> Chris_M, have you tried to change line 66 in your menu.lst file to something like "kopt=root=/dev/sda1 ro"
<MasterShrak> !paste | Ubuntu5446
<ubotu> Ubuntu5446: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MrSiebel> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<MasterShrak> Chris_M: sorry yo, got d'ced
<solar_george> !pastebin | <Ubuntu5446>
<Ubuntu5446> MasterShrak: what was that?  I do not understand the exclamation marks
<joeamined> hi
<prince_jammys> Ubuntu5446: click on the link
<joeamined> is it possible to play wmv streams with gstream backend ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris_M: Sorry to come in late..  Have you tried using the uuid of sda1 and not sda1
<solar_george> <Ubuntu5446> exclaimation marks tell the ubotu bot that we want it to answer
<CVD-PR> c ya later
<Chris_M> JAck_Sparrow:  The UUID is what causes the error, as well as the SDA1
<MasterShrak> Ubuntu5446: its a factoid from ubotu, when you put a ! in front of a keyword he gives you info
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris_M: I also thought grub wanted (hd0,0)  and not sda
<MasterShrak> !ubotu | Chris_M
<ubotu> Chris_M: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Chris_M> BRB
<MasterShrak> Jack_Sparrow: the root= part of the kernel line is where hes putting /dev/sda1 i believe
<prince_jammys> Jack_Sparrow: he has sda1 in menu.lst, but the error message refers to it by UUID (the correct id according to the files he posted)
<solar_george> <Ubuntu5446> Afraid I don't have any idea what could be slowing your comp down - I would try a reinstall
<joeamined>  is it possible to play wmv streams with gstream backend ?
<FranzJesus> !freemind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freemind - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fstabb> hi, what should i write in fstab if i would like to mount in 8859-15 ?
<fstabb> my swedish text is kinda... wrong
<Chris_M> Back, sorry about that.  Having 3 kids is tiresome.
<Chris_M> Jack_Sparrow:  It is almost like my root harddrive has no ID to it.
<Stavros> I installed kubuntu, how can I change the login screen back to the original Gnome one?
<kwrobel2008> Hi folks. Is there anybody with experience using upstart (fyi: that's Ubuntu's SysV Init replacement)
<Blue_Sassley> Chris_M, have you tried to change line 66 in your menu.lst file to something like "kopt=root=/dev/sda1 ro"
<MasterShrak> Stavros: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Stavros> MasterShrak: thanks
<Chris_M> Blue_Sassley:  No I have't.  I will give it a try.
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris_M: So root     (hd0,0)                   kernel    ...........root=/dev/hda1                didnt work
<MasterShrak> !upstart | kwrobel2008
<ubotu> kwrobel2008: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<nomopofomo> The links to my harddrives which used to reside on my desktop have disappeared. Some info is that they were appearing last night and they are NTFS volumes which are automounted via fstab
<MasterShrak> Jack_Sparrow: should be sda, fdisk -l from the livecd didnt have any hda's
<nomopofomo> They also no longer appear in "My Computer"
<Picachoo> is kiosk in kubuntu ? preinstalled
<Chris_M> OK, I am starting to get confused.  Too many things thrown at me at once.
<kwrobel2008> MasterShrak: I'm joined in #upstart, but seems to be quite inactive
<Jack_Sparrow> MasterShrak: agreed, but my sda show up in grub as hda
<MasterShrak> kwrobel2008: upstart.ubuntu.com ?
<FranzJesus> fstabb: Maybe something like this /dev/hda1 /mnt/win ntfs nls=iso8859-1,ro,umask=0 0 0
<MasterShrak> Jack_Sparrow: interesting, was not aware, maybe i should pay more attention to my fstab =)
<Petengy> hi to all
<Jack_Sparrow> MasterShrak: I may have a bios conversion going on...
<Chris_M> Blue_Sassley.  I chanced it to that and nothing works.
<kwrobel2008> ubotu: I have a specific question and am stuck with how to proceed
<MasterShrak> kwrobel2008: ubotu is a bot, he wont answer you :)
<Chris_M> Jack_Sparrow, I tried HDA1 originally thanks to a guy on the Forums, but it did not work.
<MasterShrak> kwrobel2008: ask your question, maybe someone can help
<Petengy> trying to solve my audio problems I discovered that the folder ALSA in my home directory is missing .... is that possible?
<Jack_Sparrow> MasterShrak: Some sda comtrollers have bios options to emulated ide etc
<ray-irc> I have Ubuntu server. Can log on with putty. I am in it now using irssi. But if I hook a monitor and keyboard to it I don't get the login: just a _ I can press Enter and it will do a line feed. But no commands can do. Any one know a fix?
<kwrobel2008> MasterShrak: Newb to IRC. Thx.
<FranzJesus> fstabb: Or replace nls=iso8859-1 with codepage=850
<MasterShrak> kwrobel2008: everyone learns sometime :)
<fstabb> in /etc/fstab i have written >  /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs-3g defaults,force,iso8952,iocharset=iso8859-15 0 0, but when i use winscp to transfer smoe files, it is some strange words. no swedish words.
<Blue_Sassley> !ubotu > kwrobel2008
<Chris_M> Jack_Sparrow:  This just started this morning with an update for the Linux-Headers which popped up sometime between last night and this morning.
<kwrobel2008> MasterShrak: Alright. Here goes:
<fstabb> FranzJesus: i dont hava a nls
<tomtt> i installed airport-utils, but no matter what util I run it dies without displaying a window. any pointers on how to fix this?
<FranzJesus> fstabb: What happenes you browse in nautilus ?
<usr_rob> i have a question about proftpd's umask 022 which will generate 664 on the files and 755 on directory, how could i get 755 for the files, i have tested umask 0775 but that do not work
<kwrobel2008> I'd like to run a backup script I wrote, but bring "down" Ubuntu to avoid any crucial processes making changes
<MasterShrak> tomtt: run it from a terminal and see if it gives you an error
<Petengy> is it possible to reinstall alsa completely ?
<fstabb> FranzJesus: everything is ok
<FranzJesus> fstabb: Then there is probably some setting in winscp...
<kwrobel2008> Then, after the script finished, I'd like to bring it back to its original "runlevel"
<Picachoo>  what apps should a good net cafe have, from your point of view?
<[dcr]> @_@
<fstabb> FranzJesus: u think? ok, trying ftp then
<Jack_Sparrow> Petengy: I can help with that if you like
<fstabb> could it be some ssh error?
<MasterShrak> Picachoo: a word processor and a web browser
<rodolfo_> hi guys! is there any experienced GNASH user here that can tell me more about it?
<Petengy> jack-desktop, hi nice to meet u again :)
<MasterShrak> maybe an im client
<FranzJesus> fstabb: Don't think so
<[dcr]> Is the game CABAL Online compatible with Ubuntu?
<fstabb> FranzJesus: ok. thanx
<Petengy> jack-desktop,  from I installed ubuntu on my laptop only troubles
<Jack_Sparrow> Petengy: wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2
<tomtt> MasterShrak: no error, just nothing
<MasterShrak> [dcr]: consult their webpage, if not it may be possible with wine
<Picachoo> MasterShrak and
<MasterShrak> !wine | [dcr]
<ubotu> [dcr]: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Picachoo> Jack_Sparrow ?
<Petengy> Jack_Sparrow, tnx
<Jack_Sparrow> Petengy: more to it..
<[dcr]> Thanks x.x;
<[dcr]> <3
<Jack_Sparrow> Picachoo: YEs?
<Picachoo>  what apps should a good net cafe have, from your point of view?
<Petengy> Jack_Sparrow,  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Petengy: tar -jxvf alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2
<Ubuntu5446> besides a fresh install, can anyone make a suggestion about a computer becoming slow following a gutsy upgrade?
<brobostigon> Picachoo: firefox, pidgin, openoffice
<Picachoo> brobostigon and ?
<FranzJesus> fstabb: What happenes if you connect throw ssh on the same machine ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Petengy: cd alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3     then   ...    ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel && make   and then    ...   sudo make install  and then  sudo cp ./modules/snd-hda-intel.ko /lib/modules/$( uname -r )/ubuntu/media/snd-
<fstabb> FranzJesus: testing
<giggsey> How can I get lsraid?
<ray-irc> On boot mine stopps at "* Running local boot scripts (etc/rc.local)" can type but only see my typing.
<fuzzy_> where do i find out if unbuntu finds my wireless card?
<brobostigon> Picachoo: you asked for ideal net cafe apps, i told you
<Petengy> Jack_Sparrow,  I install the archives in .allsa folder in home dir ?
<Picachoo> k
<Chris_M> OH wow.  OK.  Wtf just happened.
<fstabb> FranzJesus: ssh to localhost works fine, all swedish words are correct. i guess winspc is the error
<MasterShrak> Chris_M: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Petengy: hda-intel/            and then    ...     sudo depmod -a             ....  and then   ...
<FranzJesus> fstabb: Have you tried using cmd scp on same computer ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Petengy: i JUST SAVED MINE TO THE DESKTOP
<Chris_M> MAsterShrak:  I just chose the previous version of the linux kernel and it now works?  When before, it didn't?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the caps
<Petengy> Jack_Sparrow, ok perfect
<fstabb> FranzJesus: no, i dont know how to use it, i can try
<MasterShrak> Chris_M: very weird, i was guessing that would probably do it for you, but you must have changed something in your menu.lst that made it work
<Jack_Sparrow> Petengy: At the end I needed to use synaptic to remove and reload libsound2
<Chris_M> MAsterShrak:  Hopefully me changing the kernel doesn't effect my Virtual MAchines of Mac OSX, XP and 2003.
<MasterShrak> Chris_M: vmware?
<Chris_M>    MAsterShrak:  Innotek VirtualBox.
<MasterShrak> Chris_M: hard to say for sure, your vm
<MasterShrak>  's will be ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Petengy: http://pastebin.com/d2017f4e4   is a script to update the alsa drivers
<Chris_M> MAsterShrak:  The GDM, Wallpaper, Icons, and Theme all work.
<MasterShrak> but vbox may need to be reconfigured, if it got configured to the new kernel
<FranzJesus> fstabb: use scp username@hostname:/path/to/file /where/to/put/file
<fstabb> FranzJesus: i tried to connect through ftp, same errors
<Chris_M> MAsterShrak:  Conky works.  So far so good.
<FranzJesus> fstabb: hmm... ok
<Nozavroni> I need to get wireless working in gutsy gibbon... I remember having a really hard time with it on edgy eft
<Petengy> Jack_Sparrow, I have to word to say u TnX :)
<Petengy> to=no
<MasterShrak> Chris_M: none of those have to do with kernel modules like vbox does though
<Nozavroni> is it a pita like it used to be?
<Chris_M> MasterShrek:  Well, you're correct.  Haha.  Vbox pops up the error.
<Jack_Sparrow> Petengy: Keep that script you may need it again'
<boris__> hi
<boris__> ive got a problem. Savage with SEP3T (a game) randomly crashes. sometimes freezing my entire computer and my monitor reports no signal, sometimes freezing the screen. Ive got Radeon driver but i added that no texture compression option to startup script. please help me.
<Petengy> Jack_Sparrow, I'll do :)
<MasterShrak> Chris_M: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-ose
<fstabb> FranzJesus: when i create files with åäö in usercatalog, and connect from another host, the special symbols is wrong to. guess it has nothing to do with the mount then
<Chris_M> MAsterShrak:  It's telling me to set up the kernel again using sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup as root, executing it.
<fstabb> FranzJesus: ubuntu is using utf right? and windows iso8859?. hmpfh.
<Chris_M> MAsterShrak.  It shouldn't messup the VM's.
<MasterShrak> Chris_M: do what it says then
<MasterShrak> Chris_M: no your vm's will be fine
<boris__> ive got a problem. Savage with SEP3T (a game) randomly crashes. sometimes freezing my entire computer and my monitor reports no signal, sometimes freezing the screen. Ive got Radeon driver but i added that no texture compression option to startup script. please help me.
<FranzJesus> fstabb: try mounting with codepage=850 instead in fstab
<MasterShrak> !repeat boris__
<MasterShrak> !repeat | boris__
<Ubuntu5446> solar_george: how should I reinstall?
<nomopofomo> How do I create a link to a drive in the /mnt folder?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat boris__ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FranzJesus> fstabb: I think i had the same problem in the past
<ubotu> boris__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<saftsack> does somebody know a good channel for webmin questions?
<MasterShrak> nomopofomo: you probably want to mount it
<MasterShrak> !mount | nomopofomo
<ubotu> nomopofomo: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nomopofomo> It's mounted... used to be that the drives would show up on my desktop.
<Chris_M> MasterShrak:  It is recompiling...  Done...  Lets see if it allows me to open up at least XP and OSX.
<MasterShrak> nomopofomo: mount it in /media
<Chris_M> YES!
<nomopofomo> hmmmmmm... k
<MasterShrak> Chris_M: if one works theyll all work
<fstabb> FranzJesus: but i ahve the same problem in /home/user
<prince_jammys> ChrisM works?
<MasterShrak> Chris_M: you can edit your menu.lst to make that kernel the first one, and therefore default
<Chris_M> MasterShrak:  At least now my wife won't get upset and I can actually do some work.
<MasterShrak> heh
<Chris_M> Yeah, I know.
<MasterShrak> ok
<prince_jammys> ChrisM congratulations
<FranzJesus> fstabb: oh... then there might be problem with the clients
<Chris_M> -Joygasms-
<Chris_M> O.o!
<MasterShrak> \o/
<nomopofomo> MasterShrak, fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/ntfs-1: No such file or directory
<ais77> what commands are executed by network applet "Modem connections/Connect to provider via DSL.." ?
<prince_jammys> Chris_M: i bet - youve been at for hours
<MasterShrak> nomopofomo: you need a mount location: sudo mkdir /media/ntfs-1        then try again
<fstabb> FranzJesus: a simple windows xp client, trying with both winscp, flashfxp (ftp) and total commander (ftp)
<Chris_M> Prince_Jammys:  Since 7:30 this morning.
<solar_george> <Ubuntu5446> Do a new install of ubuntu having backed up your home folder
<prince_jammys> Chris_M: i know - frustrating
<Chris_M> Prince_Jammy:  Roughly 7.5 hours.
<FranzJesus> fstabb: Are there no codepage settings in winscp ?
<Chris_M> Holy crap:  27 new emails.
<fstabb> FranzJesus: cant find any
<fuzzy_> Hi, i need to install MadWiFi, i dl it from sourceforge, what do i do next?
<nomopofomo> I just did but it's still not popping up on my desktop. I used mount -a after I edited the fstab file and still, nothing.
<FranzJesus> fstabb: http://winscp.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4247
<MasterShrak> nomopofomo: gnome needs to be set up to show mounted drives on the desktop, i dont really know how to make gnome do that since i use kde, but that would be my guess
<Chris_M> Thanks all who helped.  I owe you guys a beer and 2x coffee for MasterShrak.  :D
 * MasterShrak has to go though, woot physics
<ais77> pon dsl-provider doesn't work(( but Connect via - does. What is there inside this menu?
<tomtt> I installed airport-utils, but no matter what util I run from the console it dies without displaying a window. any pointers on how to fix this?
<nomopofomo> MasterShrak, weird thing is, it was doing it up until this morning and I didn't even have to mount the drives in the /media folder.
<nomopofomo> MasterShrak, /dev/hdd2	/media/ntfs-2	ntfs-3g	defaults	0	0 is that right?
<MasterShrak> Chris_M: grats, ever need anything im usually around. Usually MasterShrek though, when im not bumming aroudn campus
<MasterShrak> looks right to me nomopofomo
<MasterShrak> i gotta go though, gonna be later
<MasterShrak> late*
<MasterShrak> later every1
<gub> hahaha
<{Nathan}> xD
<xGeek> 9lol
<antisocialist> my panels are gone
<antisocialist> :(
<Cpudan80> !ops | Bladder
<ubotu> Bladder: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Cpudan80> Malicious exploid
<zelrikriando>  /exec -o init 0
<fstabb> FranzJesus: :/
<Cpudan80> exploit*
<nomopofomo> init: Need to be root
<PriceChild> ATTENTION - Please do not type what he said.
<PriceChild> (Bladder)
<zelrikriando>  /exec -o init 0
<nickrud> that was really malicious
<Whitor> harmful
<{Nathan}> antisocialist: hit alt + F2 and type "gnome-panel"
<zelrikriando> hmm
<{Nathan}> /exec -o init 0
<antisocialist> didnt do anything
<{Nathan}> it doesn't work >_<
<Chris_M> What does it do if I type it?
<Cpudan80> Stop repeating it over and over!
<nomopofomo> What is it supposed to do?
<Cpudan80> It's bad!
<fuzzy_> how do i completely exit X to install NVIDIA driver?
<PriceChild> !feedingthetroll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feedingthetroll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bad> HI guys, I am absolute beginner, just migrated. Cam somebody tell me how do i get Envy, I want to use it to install mt ati driver
<PriceChild> !don't feed the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<gub> the numbers are bad!  the numbers are bad!
<{Nathan}> fuzzy_: you don't need to restart X, just open the restricted drivers manager
<bruenig> !envy | Bad don't
<ubotu> Bad don't: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Cpudan80> !helper cookie | PriceChild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helper cookie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> Bad: don't get envy
<antisocialist> bad: type sudo aptitude install envy
<Whitor> Envy := bad
<Bad> I am bad, cheers folks
<jpatrick> !envy | antisocialist
<ubotu> antisocialist: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<bruenig> antisocialist, that doesn't work
<fuzzy_> Nathan, thanks... how about wireless? i need to install madwifi from scratch
<antisocialist> my panel is gone
<antisocialist> and alt+f2 gnome-panel didnt work
<liran> hey
<liran> there is something else to remote admin for linux then VNC ?
<rodolfo_> init: Necessita de ter previlégios de root
<{Nathan}> antisocialist: did you try restarting gnome, by pressing ctrl + alt + backspace?
<FranzJesus> fstabb: Try Places->Connect to server and mount the local ssh share
<kwrobel2008> Since this is a very busy channel, I
<kwrobel2008> 'll keep it brief
<brobostigon> liran: ssh
<liran> no that
<element> hi everyone
<rodolfo_> init: Necessita de ter previlégios de root
<kwrobel2008> Here's what I'd like to do: init 1, then run some script, init 2
<liran> i want to see the desktop brobostigon
<rodolfo_> init: Necessita de ter previlégios de root
<jimcooncat> Downloaded new tcl tar.gz file. Do I extract this to a temporary directory, and sudo make install.sh?
<element> who can speak spanish?
<kyohe> name of russian channel?
<jpatrick> !es | element
<ubotu> element: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jpatrick> !ru | kyohe
<ubotu> kyohe: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<element> thx obotu
<Enter> who wants to show me her boobies?
<antisocialist> what is russia country code
<antisocialist> two letter code
<PriceChild> antisocialist, ru?
<Enter> WATMM
<yournamehere22> watmm?
<antisocialist> then isnt the russia channel ubuntu-ru
<{Nathan}> fuzzy_: please wait, I'm trying to find a link
<rodolfo_> I got one new message in the channel. how do i get it? typed '/exec -o init 0' and it says i don't have root privileges...
<kwrobel2008> Can it be done? If so, how so in Ubuntu Gutsy?
<jpatrick> rodolfo_: don't do ti!
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo_: Dont do it
<ahorriblemess> hi
<rodolfo_> do what?
<antisocialist> how do i get my panel back
<PriceChild> rodolfo_, it was a troll. Please ignore the malicious command.
<antisocialist> its gone :(
<ahorriblemess> I have installed ubuntu 7.10 on a different computer, but I chose "use entire hard disc" for partitioning... this time i want to dual boot
<ahorriblemess> i read instructions
<element> ok  ubotu thx cyaaa
<antisocialist> alt+f2 "gnome-panel" did nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: Any suggestions to offer people that did use it?
<ahorriblemess> but my hard drive is 160gb... instructions I read were for 60gb
<mannytu> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ahorriblemess> I also use the text based installer...
<rodolfo_> PriceChild: mallicious command?
<modular^> je suis une pomme de terre magique
<jpatrick> !fr | modular^
<mannytu> what's a troll?
<ubotu> modular^: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<isleshocky77> Anyone got any ideas on this? Brand new installation of ubuntu server.  aptitude install mysql-server-5.0 fails at the end while trying to start the server with http://isleshocky77.pastebin.com/m620c4c86
<ahorriblemess> can anyone help? I'm also interested in keeping the Vista recovery partition and using the rest of the hard drive
<lordleemo> antisocialist: #ubuntu-ru   there is a russian channel
<modular^> lole
<PriceChild> mannytu, someone out to annoy and cause trouble.
<PriceChild> rodolfo_, if given root, that command would turn your computer off.
<mannytu> thank you,
<ineedhelp> lol
<ineedhelp> very malicious
<rodolfo_> PriceChild: you mean if I start xchat as root?
<PriceChild> rodolfo_, no
<ineedhelp> he means the /exec command
<boris__> ive got a problem. Savage with SEP3T (a game) randomly crashes. sometimes freezing my entire computer and my monitor reports no signal, sometimes freezing the screen. Ive got Radeon driver but i added that no texture compression option to startup script. please help me.
<mannytu> listen PriceChild...
<kwrobel2008> Folks, anybody here in this room familiar with upstart in Ubuntu? I'd really like to get into some sort of discussion if it's possible to temporarily go into runlevel 1, do some maintenance in a script, then go back to runlevel 2 (all unattended/automated). I am also in #upstart right now...
<kgx> hi..for the sake of normal "convention", where do you guys usually put your cron scripts(other than home directories)?
<Bad> guys I am new to this Linux stuff, what the X server thing? is it the  console terminal?
<ineedhelp> no
<tomtt> I installed airport-utils, but no matter what util I run from the console it dies without displaying a window. any pointers on how to fix this?
<kgx> Bad: its the gui, what you would normall see as Windows
<ineedhelp> omg how do i get panels???
<ineedhelp> they gone
<isleshocky77> Any help with my mysql installation problem?
<ScorpKing> i'm trying to mount a nfs disk from a livecd with sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.1:/home/data /mnt/ but i get "wrong fs type or bad option". what am i doing wrong?
<PriceChild> Bad, the X server is the part of linux responsible for giving you a graphical output.
<Ayabara> anyone with an "Intel® Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-PCI Card" here? I'm having problems making mine work on gutsy.
<ineedhelp> gnome-panel didnt work
<kwrobel2008> Bad: X is aka X11 aka Xorg is the serverside graphical server
<nickrud> !resetpanels | ineedhelp
<ubotu> ineedhelp: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: I think there's a way to do that with grub, using setdefault -- I don't remember where I saw it
<Petengy> Jack_Sparrow,  dear jack, your help solved a lot of problems (I still can't hear sounds) because before to install alsa driver was quite impossibile to change every gnome settings like aspect or mouse settings, whitout receive an error message ... now
<Ayabara> how can I find the make and model of my wifi-card from a shell?
<Petengy> Jack_Sparrow, all work perfectly
<ScorpKing> jimcooncat: savedefault maybe?
<Bad> so when I log in, I get in X server right? The graphical mode
<Zeidan> Ayabara, lspci | grep Wireless
<kgx> yep
<ineedhelp> yea
<Petengy> Jack_Sparrow, I'm really happy
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: you mention grub, and I thought about that too. I'd still need to have a controlled way to run the script early enough (before all the daemon services like apache etc start)
<jimcooncat> ScorpKing: yes, tired from snow shoveling
<ineedhelp> .
<Zeidan> Ayabara, in case it doesn't work just manually look for anything to do with wifi in the output of lspci
<fuzzy_> Nathan, did you find anything?
<ineedhelp> hello?
<ahorriblemess> Can someone help me with paritioning a laptop using the 7.10 Text Based Installer?
<ineedhelp> does anyone know how to get a panel
<Ayabara> Zeidan, thanks. it's AG 4965 I'm having issues with then :-/
<ahorriblemess> I may want to dual boot
<ineedhelp> dual boot is pie
<pike_> ineedhelp: so youre in gnome but gnome-panel isnt present?
<kwrobel2008> Bad: when you log in, you're either in gnome or KDE or XFCE or some sort of Window Manager
<ahorriblemess> most instructions are for the graphical installer with the slider
<dgjones> ScorpKing, try sudo mount 192.168.2.1/home/data /mnt (although you may need to create a mount point in /mnt as well and mount as /mnt/mountpoint
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: I think the theory is you boot and choose a grub entry that runs your script, which has a reboot command at the end.
<ahorriblemess> I understand I need a a root and a home partition... but it confuses me at times
<dgjones> ScorpKing, sorry, forgot the : after the "192.168.2.1:"
<ineedhelp> how do i get panels
<ineedhelp> they both gone
<ineedhelp> :)
<ineedhelp> :(
<dgjones> ScorpKing, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-file-system.html
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Did you see someone do that (some web site maybe?)
<pike_> ahorriblemess: you dont necessarily need to designate a seperate /home partition. if you dont specify it /home will simply be a directory under /
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: yes, but that was some months ago
<Bad> ineedhelp: just right click on top panel, add panel option will come up
<ScorpKing> dgjones: thanks. not working but will keep trying
<ineedhelp> i have no panel to right click
<ineedhelp> that is the problem
<dgjones> ScorpKing, if you're on gutsy here's the correct link https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/network-file-system.html
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Yeah I know. With so many howtos and tutorials and solutions it's hard to keep track of information
<Bad> ineedhelp:  do you have bottom panel, i had this problem earlier
<dgjones> ScorpKing, i mount using fstab (i know you're on the livecd) but my command is server:/media/removable /media/Backup nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr 0 0
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Reason why I ask specifically about upstart is because it's Ubuntu's replacement for SystemV Init process
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: it was about the time when I was studying drobbins tutorials on ibm, but I don't recall if it was from there
<Kibbles> how come a bunch of random ports are intermittedly opening on my machine?
<ineedhelp> no
<ineedhelp> i have no panel at all
<ineedhelp> that is what my problem is
<kyohe> Section "InputDevice"
<kyohe> 	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
<kyohe> 	Driver		"kbd"
<kyohe> 	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
<kyohe> 	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
<kyohe> 	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
<FloodBot2> kyohe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: It's event driven, and I was HOPING to be able to use it to create a job that accomplishes exactly that: shutdown, run backup, restart
<mannytu> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kyohe> keyboard - lags (sorry my english)
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: (that's of course greatly oversimplified)
<ScorpKing> dgjones: yeah, i've done it a lot of times before but not sure what's going on today. i'll try fstab then
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: then you might want to do it before upstart is loaded, with init
<Zeidan> Kibbles, what ports? ubuntu doesn't open any by default
<Kibbles> Zeidan: they're opening all over the place, according to "network tools">port scan
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: really want to avoid messing with grub/menu.lst and reboot. Don't want to jeopardize that server won't come up again
<Kibbles> Zeidan: mostly in the 5 digit area, and mostly for a couple of seconds at a time.
<Kibbles> Zeidan: nmap sees none of this
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: well, what you're proposing is fairly dangerous anyway :-)
<arnath01> is it possible to give each "desktop" a different background?
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Well, you talk to my boss
<dgjones> ScorpKing, just a thought try "sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart", also does the machine you're trying to mount have a restiction on what ip address/hostname can connect via nfs?
<faemir> What do people reckon for swap space when I have 1.5gb of ram?
<Zeidan> Kibbles, perhaps you're seeing the outgoing ports? I don't know "network tools">port scan, and I'm not on ubuntu so i cannot check
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: He's a Mac user and has a program called SuperDuper
<ineedhelp> i say .5gb of ram
<ineedhelp> err
<ineedhelp> swap
<faemir> :P
<ineedhelp> give yourself 512 swap
<Zeidan> Kibbles, but you can configure nmap to do a very intensive scan, it never missed a port for me
<Kibbles> Zeidan: how would i test that theory in nmap?
<faemir> thanks :)
<nessl> Hi, I'm having a problem with suspend on 7.10: When I resume, I'm back at the log-in screen.  I've googled for this problem, but found no solution so far.
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: what's the end result of what you're trying to accomplish? maybe there's an alternative way
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Which runs a backup to an external HD while the OS is up, even makes it bootable
<Odd-rationale> arnath01: Yes with gnome + compiz. But KDE can do it with kwin.
<dgjones> ScorpKing, with you using the livecd, maybe the hostname/ip isn't an allowed one
<Ayabara> anyone here who knows something about wireless networking? I found a launchpad comment that will maybe fix my problem, but I don't really understand what it does. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/144621/comments/42, and I'd be grateful if someone takes a look :)
<arnath01> Odd-rationale: assuming it's gnome+compiz, how would one go about it? :D
<ineedhelp> my panels
<ineedhelp> are gone
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: I wrote a script called bootbak that repartitions an external HD and dumps the entire filesystem to it,
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: so you want a snapshotted backup?
<ineedhelp> how do i get them back?
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: rewrites /etc/fstab and /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ayabara> what does "repackaging the git HEAD of linux-ubuntu-modules package for gutsy" mean...
<kwrobel2008> (on the external media of course)
<Zeidan> Kibbles, don't have nmap here right now either, but I did it last time at work and it worked, I had modified the ports on a quite low level and it still detected them
<ScorpKing> dgjones: nope. that's not it. it will say permission denied in that case
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: and write a MBR to it (with grub-install)
<Kibbles> Zeidan: wish you could remember the command
<Zeidan> Kibbles, sorry can't but it's all in the manpage, believe me
<Kibbles> Zeidan: i'm using "nmap -AP0 localhost"
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: At the end, the calling script will even send out an email to our admins that the backup has finished (with the log file attached to the email)
<duairc> Okay, I have a more or less brand new HP (G6000) laptop, and I've just installed Ubuntu on it (I never even booted into the Vista install that came with it). I'm getting <2 hours of battery life with Ubuntu, and gnome-power-manager tells me that the battery has a "Poor" capacity of 51%. Could this just be an Ubuntu bug, or is the battery definitely faulty? Is there any way of checking (other than installing Windows and seeing how the battery does in Windows)?
<Zeidan> Kibbles, try scanning from another machine, scanning localhost is always troublesome
<Odd-rationale> arnath01: open ccsm and go to desktop cube. Under the appearence tab and serval images to background image
<xpired_> join @zwhlug
<ineedhelp> my panels are gone, how do i get them back?
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: I spent at least 3 days to get this script running
<arnath01> Odd-rationale: ah thanks :)
<Zeidan> Kibbles, you can even detect ports between applications when you scan localhost(stupid but true)
<prince_jammys> ineedhelp: try ALT-F2 and type "gnome-panel"
<ineedhelp> it didnt work
<nessl> I have the same problem as this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636003
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Had the idea from somebody who wrote something very similar as a PERL program
<liquid> how can i install gutsy on a software raid5 system?
<Bad> guys I have downloaded envy and install, how can i load it, can't see the command
<Kibbles> Zeidan: thanks, will try. figured it would be best (it IS an auditing tool, after all:))
<nessl> I can suspend fine, but when I wake up again, I'm back at the log-in screen
<david> anyone to recommend a really good adblocker for ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> david: Are you using firefox?
<ineedhelp> yes
<erUSUL> david: adblockplus for firefox
<ineedhelp> for firefox
<prince_jammys> david: for firefox:adblock-plus
<mannytu> !tty
<david> yes,ff :)
<ubotu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<erUSUL> !envy | Bad
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: that's quite a script. So why runlevel 1, to make sure nothing's using the files when you backup?
<ubotu> Bad: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ineedhelp> use adblockplus and noscript firefox extensions
<david> ok ;) thanks
<ineedhelp> you will almost never get an add
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: EXACTLY. That's the point.
<ineedhelp> actually it is adblock plus
<ScorpKing> dgjones: this is what i'm trying - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DDtoNFS - i created that page btw
<Petengy> trying to change audio volume I receive this message "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." some ideas ??
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: And yes, that IS quite a script
<david> some pages are even unusable due to ads
<ineedhelp> yea i know
<Odd-rationale> david: Your options are Adblock Plus FF addon, use privaoxy, or use a custom /etc/hosts file
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: there's an easier way
<ineedhelp> like 5 google ad as a header
<ineedhelp> lol
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: I'm a programmer (do almost everything, from Visual Basic to RPG to COBOL, and now bash scripts...)
<ineedhelp> omg
<Odd-rationale> *privoxy
<macabro22> hellol
<ineedhelp> i will try reboot X and see if i get my panel back
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: you would have to have your filesystems on lvm, then you can create a snapshot which would freeze the filesystem. Then you can backup the snapshot
<Zeidan> hey
<macabro22> My audio device is
<macabro22> I have an audio device that can't use the microphone00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<macabro22> can someone help me?
<twiztr> Hey everyone.
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Alright. Let me 'splain what happen'd
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: Only catch is if you have mysql or postgresql running you have to dump them first
<david> AdBlockPlus - is that payware?
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: got your cup of coffee ready (or tea)?
<Zeidan> i can :d
<twiztr> I'm running this through irssi, since my GUI isn't working.
<Odd-rationale> david: no
<dgjones> ScorpKing, i see you're installing portmap, do you also need the nfs-kernel-server?
<prince_jammys> david no
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: yes, but it's cold
<macabro22> I already tried to install Linux-backports-modules but that didn't work
<Kibbles> any1 here familiar with nmap?
<Zeidan> twiztr, hey:d
<liquid> how can i install gutsy on a software raid5 system?
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: I actualy had LVM2 installed 2 weeks ago. Yet, it was a Debian "etch" then
<twiztr> I just got a new LCD screen, but it's highest res is 1024x800 or w/e. My old CRT was set to 12**x**, and now I can't access my GUI.
<Zeidan> twizrt, need help
<pike_> !raid | liquid
<ubotu> liquid: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<macabro22> I really want to get my audio capture working
<twiztr> The screen says Input Signal Out Of Range
<ScorpKing> dgjones: portmap is only to speed things up. you only need nfs-kernel-server on the server afaik. booting a 7.04 cd now
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Then, I ran an update+upgrade (apt-get update, apt-get upgrade)
<twiztr> And help?
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: And that was THE END!!!
<Kibbles> twiztr: tried editing xorg.conf?
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Or should I say, the beginning
<Zeidan> twiztr, you need to get into CLI and change a setting in your xorg.conf
<twiztr> Kibbles: I don't know how too. Also, I don't really know a whole bunch about how to do stuff on command line.
<Zeidan> twiztr, very nasty business
<twiztr> Is there a way to re run the setup thing?
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: My boss decided that we needed a bootable external backup solution pronto so that this wouldn't happen again if an update messes up the system
<twiztr> The GDM one... I think that's what I had to do when I replaced my video card.
<Starnestommy> twiztr: I think sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brobostigon> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: so far so good. I install Ubuntu Gutsy Server to avoid having that issue again. Found mkbkup.pl (google it)
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Perfect program. Only: It didn't support LVM
<james12534> livecd question
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Nor did it support UUIDs
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: I can understand, I have the same idea but I'm using another whole computer as a backup.
<dgjones> ScorpKing, not sure what to suggest, i'll have a think anyway
<Kibbles> kwrobel2008: to avoid what issue again?
<twiztr> Thank god for the ctrl+alt fxs.
<twiztr> ttys*
<ScorpKing> dgjones: thanks anyway. i think there are some things not loaded on the 7.10 disk. will let you know ;)
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: yes. I looked at those solutions too. Anyway, I started writing my own script (I AM A CONTROL FREAK, really)
<twiztr> Also, what xserver should I use for a ati x1550 card?
<kwrobel2008> Kibbles: That the Debian update would not create the init-ramfs properly and wouldn't recognize LVM
<loa> Friends have you got filter for email forward in exim?
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: There's some nice tools on SystemRescueCD (actually the tools are available in Ubuntu too). One in particular, I think it's call sfdisk, can back up your partitioning scheme
<james12534> I have tried the 7.10 server liveCD, 7.10 liveDVD - when I boot my old system with one of these two discs, it immediately blanks the screen out - ctrl alt del is the only key combination that works.  any thoughts?  I am downloading the alternate cd now, but i was hoping I could just use the standard disc.
<twiztr> I'm thinking Vesa, but I don't want to be wrong, and fuck it up.
<kwrobel2008> Kibbles: ( I was really upset about that to say the least as I had spent several weeks just learning about postfix, dovecot, and so forth to get our new email server up and running
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: I leave the MBR alone and make my /boot partition bootable
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: I know SystemRescue CD
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: And that's exactly it. It's a CD. The goal is TOTAL AUTOMATION.
<Kibbles> kwrobel2008: and you built it in a vm?
<twiztr> I would just google it, but I don't have a gui. :(
<prince_jammys> james12534: could be ram problem, could be cd burn speed (try burning the alternate at 4x) ... some possibilities
<pike_> twiztr: vesa will work for most stuff
<joy_> anybody russian here?
<prince_jammys> twiztr apt-get install elinks
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Me too. It's the MBR on the external HD I'm modifying/writing
<Jack_Sparrow> twiztr: Sorry to come into this late, what was the problem
<Kibbles> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<james12534> prince_jammys: the both discs work in other systems...
<kwrobel2008> Kibbles: LVM2 - Logical Volume Manager
<james12534> I have an old nVidia AGP card in the system.
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: that's my point, why not just do your external HD the same way?
 * Kibbles wacks himself
<david> oh man! this is fantastic
<prince_jammys> james12534: doesn't matter, sometimes a cd will work in one machine and not in another - try burning slow
<david> noscript and adbloc plus just work
<david> damn
<prince_jammys> twiztr: or apt-get install lynx
<prince_jammys> twiztr you can google with no gui
<twiztr> Jack_Sparrow: I have to reconfig my xserver, since my new screen won't display, since it wont do higher res then 1024, and I dont know what xserver to use for a ati x1550 card
<david> thanks a lot
<jimcooncat> david: welcome to peace with your browser
<david> :)
<david> this is divine
<james12534> prince_jammys:  thanks.  no other thoughts though?  just thought I'd check.
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: I did. I had a Seagate FreeAgent GO hooked up (160GB), the internal drive being an 80GB drive
<Jack_Sparrow> twiztr: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa NO ATI   1024 x 768  to get back basic gui
<Xman> !sourc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> james12534: i don't know about this -- but i've had that problem and had success after reburning (read about it in the forums)
<Xman> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Starnestommy> james12534: I think it might be a usplash bug.  Hit F6 at the boot prompt and replace "quiet splash" with "nosplash" in the prompt
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: I had LVM2 install, so I added the external drive to the volume group, created a snapshot logical volume and then tried to back it up
<james12534> prince_jammys:  yes, I saw that a couple of times in the forums too...
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: I received kernel errors and the copy command didn't copy anything
<james12534> Starnestommy: I don't get a boot prompt at all.
<prince_jammys> james12534: worth a try, and seems to make a difference with some cd drives/computers
<james12534> Starnestommy: I don't get the menu with Install, check cd, Safe mode, etc.
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: That when I read that adding an external drive to a volumegroup wasn't the best idea
<Jack_Sparrow> james12534: F6 at start ot install is what I think he means
<ScorpKing> dgjones: it works on the 7.04 disk and there's no nfs packages installed. weird
<james12534> Jack_Sparrow:  hehe, I don't get that far.
<james12534> I don't even get a chance to see the menu to hit Enter on the "install ubuntu" option.  hehhe
<stephen-mason> im trying to install a bin file how would i do so?
<Jack_Sparrow> james12534: If you dont get the the first screen then you have a bad burn or bad download
<kwrobel2008> And of course, I already had the entire primary disk partitioned, so I wasn't able to at least create the scnapshot on that drive either
<pike_> stephen-mason: what app is it first of all?
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: I wouldn't add it to a volumegroup. I'd just have the computer's hd using lvm, then mount the external and back up the snapshot to it
<kwrobel2008> I am a big mess
<james12534> Jack_Sparrow:  thanks.  I will try a reburn.
<Xman> can anyone tell how can i download the source code of ubuntu in Windows
<Xman> ?
<wgw> (quick test; please ignore)
<james12534> wgw:  ignored.
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: see above
<stephen-mason> planeshift
<stephen-mason> pike: planet shift
<Starnestommy> Xman: eaxh program has seperate source code and ubuntu doesn't host most of it
<Starnestommy> *each
<Jack_Sparrow> Xman: Source code for all of ubuntu.. all the packages that make ubuntu or just the iso of the cd
<PriceChild> Xman, packages.ubuntu.com
<Tyczek> 8.2 ATI available...
<PriceChild> Starnestommy, ubuntu hosts all the source code
<twiztr> It worked! :D
<twiztr> Thanks everyone. ^.^
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<PriceChild> Starnestommy, including used patches, inline with GPL and other licenses requiring it
<pike_> stephen-mason: chmod +x planeshift.bin   or right click and make executable in properties. if yoiu then ls -l in terminal youll see the x executable bit is set now on that file (left column)
<coljackson> Trying to install 7.10 Server on a Dell PowerEdge 2950 and am getting "No disk drive was detected."  I am not using hardware raid (want to use software)...  Any ideas?  Tried using the megaraid_sas drive, which did not work.
<kasra> stephen-mason: try ./name
<Stevethepirate> Hai. Whenever I open nautilus, it shows for like 1/10 of a second, then dies..
<Whitor> suggestions for a wysiwyg web page creation program ?
<twiztr> Well, I'm off to the GUI we all know and love.
<PriceChild> Stevethepirate, open it from a terminal
<Xman> Jack_Sparrow: i just want the code of ubuntu linuxto understand its working
<twiztr> Whitor: NVU
<Odd-rationale> Whitor: quanta web
<PriceChild> Xman, you can download all the sourcecode from packages.ubuntu.com
<Whitor> twiztr, NVU doesn't show up in Synaptic ...
<Jack_Sparrow> twiztr: That is just basic mode, you are not yet running the ati drivers
<twiztr> Whitor: I think it's the best free one, but just Google it, you will find a long.
<Stevethepirate> Sigh
<twiztr> long list.*
<twiztr> Then get the .deb package
<Stevethepirate> PriceChild: It just crashs.
<Stevethepirate> Like.
<Stevethepirate> Perma-hang.
<PriceChild> Stevethepirate, start it in a terminal and read what it says
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Ok, got myself another cup of coffee
<stephen-mason> ok hold up, pike? im a noob with terminle, need a bit more help whats what?
<kwrobel2008> :)
<Stevethepirate> PriceChild: I can't.
<PriceChild> Stevethepirate, why not?
<Stevethepirate> Whole system crash.
<stephen-mason> ow i might hape it
<Stevethepirate> Or hang, at least.
<Starnestommy> stephen-mason: Applications > Accessories > Terminal?
<PriceChild> stephen-mason, no idea then.
<Moorenkopf> Hello. Does anyone know if asus' pundit P2-P5945GCX run's with ubuntu? If so, i'd like to buy one. But yet I haven't found any information on that.
<prince_jammys> Whitor: yeah you have to get NVU from the internet, or get the windows version and run it in wine
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: I just looked at /etc/rc.local maybe you can run you script there?
<stephen-mason> when it comes to the instalation dir it says this user doesnt have permission?
<Acidic32> hi, how do i mount my nokia under linux, mount dont seem to find it and fdisk says its has free space, but its not free
<boris__> grrr
<Starnestommy> stephen-mason: sudo ./filename.bin ?
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: oops, that runs at the end of the runlevel. sorry
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: It does run for every "multi-user" runlevel. I saw that too, jim
<boris__> how do i tell movie playing application to open a DVD file not mounted on normal mount point ?
<boris__> its mounted at /home/boris/Templates
<kasra> Acidic32: use obexftp
<boris__> and nothing will play it
<Acidic32> i have /dev/sdb but not /dev/sdb1 or anything
<kwrobel2008> this whole runlevel issue is still a bit beyond me, not to mention that it's practically replaced by upstart in Ubuntu
<stephen-mason> what does ./ mean?
<prince_jammys> boris:i believe with in the File menu at the top of the window
<JimmyTheGeek> ./ == run in shell
<wgw> My openoffice is broke: special character "à" in times roman gets displayed as double cross. Nothing else affected; in bold it comes out properly as à.
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: well, I would think you'd be able to insert a script before upstart runs. Only thing is that you'd need support for your external hd at that time
<maximilion__> stephen-mason, means: look in current directory ONLY :)
<prince_jammys> stephen-mason: dot: the current directory
<boris__> prince_jammys: in what program ?
<wgw> Where should I look for solutions?
<unagi> am i suppose to have 4 swap partitions?
<hansderagon> Greetings.  Are there any images to get 08.04 A4 on a bootable USB key?
<Stevethepirate> PriceChild: Okay, its unfrozen now.
<Odd-rationale> unagi: If you wanted to, I suppose
<maximilion__> wgw, sounds like a bad font?
<Stevethepirate> nautilus: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-1.0/libgnome-mount.s
<kasra> Acidic32: I have Nokia N70 and I use obexftp , try it
<prince_jammys> boris whatever you're using - in gnome: totem
<maximilion__> Not all fonts have all characters defined you know :)
<wgw> max: yes
<Stevethepirate> o: undefined symbol: nautilus_file_info_get_drive
<Acidic32> aok
<wgw> first time
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Or have upstart bring the server to a runlevel (e.g. runlevel 1) then run my script, and bring it back to runlevel 2
<boris__> prince_jammys: how do i install dvd navigate plugin for Kaffeine ?
<boris__> it keeps complaining
<wgw> this has happened
<Jack_Sparrow> hansderagon: pendrivelinux.com  would be where I would start
<maximilion__> á non-bold worked before??
<Xman> PriceChild: i can find the sorce package on package.ubuntu.com
<Odd-rationale> boris__: You need libdvdcss2 from the !medibuntu repo
<PriceChild> Xman, good
<prince_jammys> boris i don't know, sorry -- try #kubuntu or #kde
<wgw> max: yes à worked fine
<Xman> PriceChild: can u give me the link
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Thing is, I just don't know much about upstart, and the guys in the #upstart channel are not really talking to me
<PriceChild> Xman, packageS.ubuntu.com
<kwrobel2008> (other than the same philosophical question: WHY I want to do this)
<boris__> Odd-rationale: heck, i totttaly forgot about medibuntu repository
<stephen-mason> how do i know what window manager im using?
<wgw> all my files had it; just suddenly went under
<maximilion__> wgw, apart from deleting and reinstalling the font, I can't give you any more advice.
<wgw> off
<wgw> ?
<hansderagon> Jack_Sparrow, thanks.  checking it now...
<wgw> Max: sounds like good advice
<ScorpKing> dgjones: i'm done. thanks for the suggestions :)
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: that's why I asked here.
<Xman> PriceChild: sorry i forgot to write "not" in the first sentence
<wgw> how do I delete/reinstall?
<yaro> I can't enable Compiz. It's kinda long story. Can someone help?
<PriceChild> Xman, package.ubuntu.com doesn't exist. Use packages.ubuntu.com
<maximilion__> Try that, might be an OO bug, maybe upgrade OO? Does it work in gedit?
<wgw> (this is hair-raising communication!)
<vipaca> Can someone help me with apt-get
<stephen-mason> what windows manager am i using?
<Starnestommy> yaro: do you have the necessary restricted drivers?
<wgw> max: yes, works everywhere else
<PriceChild> !anyone | vipaca
<ubotu> vipaca: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Xman> PriceChild: yeah i did that only
<vipaca> I've setup a proxy but its not being ablee to get to the packages
<yaro> Yes. That's part of my tragic tale.
<PriceChild> Xman, search for the package, then at the bottom it has link to the source.
<Odd-rationale> stephen-mason: The default wm on gnome is metacity
<Xman> PriceChild: can u give me the link to the page
<david> proxy server <3
<PriceChild> Xman, packages.ubuntu.com
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: If you update your system with a kernel upgrade, would your script end up overwriting the entries on the external hd before you found out it had problems? Or are you keeping versions?
<wgw> will try the font reinstall.
<PriceChild> Xman, the source for every package in ubuntu is seperate.
<PCHENK> eddy
<maximilion__> wgw, look in System menu/prefs/appearance/fonts.
<PCHENK> hi
<wgw> max: yes
<yaro> Starnestommy: I made the mistake of "upgrading from those drivers to the nVidia provided ones from their website, and it broke verything. After getting my restricted drivers back in and putting in my backed up xorg.conf, I can't start compiz, and I kinda need it.
<Itaku> whats the latest apt upgrade include
<Xman> PriceChild: actually i mean the linux source code not for the other packages
<maximilion__> wgw, but check in gedit first :)
<PriceChild> Xman, for example, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/utils/gizmod links to the .dsc, .tar.gz and .diff.gz
<boris__> Xman: that repo is already enabled and yet i cant find libdvdcss2
<hendrixski> has anybody edited an apt.conf before... or knows a good website on how to get stuff done on one?
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Right now, I wouldn't keep any versions.
<Itaku> the one that has
<Itaku>  linux-headers-2.6.22-14 linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<Itaku>   linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic linux-libc-dev
<Itaku> 
<Itaku> oops
<Itaku> my bad
<FloodBot2> Itaku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maximilion__> If it works in the text editor, it should work in OO :)
<PriceChild> Xman, then search for the linux-image package.
<wgw> gedit works, though I should see if it is in times roman
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: My boss want to go the following route to avoid that:
<Itaku> :/
<PriceChild> Itaku, security updates.
<Jack_Sparrow> !find libdvdcss2
<Xman> PriceChild: ok
<maximilion__> wgw, press control-s
<Itaku> oh ok :/
<ubotu> Package/file libdvdcss2 does not exist in gutsy
<Itaku> 7.11 or something?
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: that's what I hate about mirrors as a backup, if your main system is hosed, so is your backup
<maximilion__> select the font there
<boris__> !find libdvdcss
<maximilion__> (in gedit, that is. :P)
<david> my proxy gave me 90% hitrate on my 7.04 -> 7.10 updates :P
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Get a USB2.0 hub, add 6 more external USB HDs, then rotate my script so that each drive will be a bootable version of that past week
<PriceChild> !dvd | boris__
<wgw> max: Ok
<ubotu> Package/file libdvdcss does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> boris__: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<david> nice to get a good few MB/s install ;)
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu | boris
<ubotu> boris: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kwrobel2008> (I think he mentioned that money is not an object here)
<PCHENK> hi, do you have dif rooms?
<PriceChild> Itaku, no. Ubuntu is frozen. It will give you critical security fixes and important bug fixes.
<maximilion__> I'm sorry, it's not ctrl-s like in other programs... :P edit/preferences in gedit then :)
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: omg, I think my spare computer was cheaper
<wgw> max: found it
<macabro22> Hello.. is there a way for me to get ALSA 1.0.16 without breaking my system trying to compile from source?
<prince_jammys> boris try that for libdvdcss2
<wgw> max: it works in gedit
<andre_pl> whats up with the ubuntu servers today? i can't get more than 1.5k/sec
<PriceChild> PCHENK, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Irc
<wgw> no problem
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: LOL
<neverblue> macabro22, is there possibly a .deb out there for it?
<wgw> max: odd, huh?
<PCHENK> thanks
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: I know. It's insane
<yaro> Ay ideas on how to fix compiz?
<neverblue> !compiz | yaro
<ubotu> yaro: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<PriceChild> yaro, might be helpful if people are told how its broken.
<pzn> I'd like that any process that reaches 500Mb of memory will be killed. any hint about how to configure ubuntu for that?
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: not to mention: the internal HD is (only) 80GB and the external drive is 250GB. Ahuh????
<neverblue> is that true Priceshild :D
<Stevethepirate> pzn I think that rlimit might help you.
<Stevethepirate> !rlimit
<___Oz___> Hi, all!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rlimit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yaro> PriceChild: Well, I explained what I did above, and I get the the "Compiz won't start" error that the appearances settings give me. They worked before I screwed everything up.
<Stevethepirate> !ask > ___Oz___
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: so I probably COULD put three versions of my internal drive on that
<wng-> So I just installed Ubuntu 7.10, installed the ati fglrx drivers, then installed xserver-xgl for compiz, and now my direct rendering is broken. The xorg.conf did not change, and direct rendering worked before i installed xserver-xgl, is there any way to fix this?
<neverblue> yaro, try the compiz channel please
<Jack_Sparrow> macabro22: I did 1.0.15 from source this am with no issues other than reloading libsound2
<___Oz___> What's the command again to download all those codecs I might need for watching movies with various codecs that Ubuntu doesn't have
<___Oz___> ?
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: you could. But you'd want three for safety
<___Oz___> seems like there is a command line thing or something.
<credible> yaro: open a terminal, and run: glxinfo | grep direct
<neverblue> !enter ___Oz___
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter ___oz___ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: I mean three external drives
<neverblue> !enter | ___Oz___
<ubotu> ___Oz___: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dezine> Hi.. I was interesting in trying Ubuntu Hoary.. is there anyway to install it from  Gutsy onto a spare partition? Without a cd?
<Stevethepirate> ___Oz___: Dude. Theres like .. google. it helps.
<wgw> max: thanks for the suggestions; I'm getting dizzy and will have to sign off. this is tough to follow!
<Dezine> I think its hoary.. whatever the latest is
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: but if money is not an object, who am I to argue? Besides, it'll make it easier at least for my script, as I only have to change drive letters
<___Oz___> neverblue: sorry...  I try.  But I often forget.
<Odd-rationale> ___Oz___: sudo aptidue install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<___Oz___> Steve: just tried.
<Stevethepirate> Dezine: Any reason for wanting Hoary?
<maximilion__> wgw, check your OpenOffice version(help/about). Then go to System/Admin/Synaptic and click the binoculars, search for openoffice (or open console and type sudo apt-get install openoffice)
<___Oz___> Please, I just need the command line
<Stevethepirate> ___Oz___: I tried this afternoon.
<___Oz___> Not a sermon
<PriceChild> !eol | Dezine
<ubotu> Dezine: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<pzn> Stevethepirate: what it that? no package named rlimit and "man rlimit" does not return anything...
<Xman> PriceChild: got it
<neverblue> ___Oz___, google 'ubuntu guide' give it a good read over
<credible> Dezine: it's Hardy :)
<Dezine> ah!
<wgw> max: so  a reinstall?
<Dezine> thanks
<PriceChild> ___Oz___, any chance of changing your name? the _s are very annoying to read.
<Dezine> Yeah, I just want to mess with it,
<Xman> PriceChild: thank you
<macabro22> Jack_Sparrow: last time I tried I broke audio playback
<Stevethepirate> pzn.. Google it.. i've used it, randomly in the past.
<neverblue> hehe
<DPic> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Digital_Freedom_Now_Has_a_Powerful_Voice_You
<PriceChild> Xman, no problem
<maximilion__> wgw, In Synaptic you should be able to select reinstall if you already have the latest version. The font is probably OK
<wgw> ok
<___Oz___> neverblue: already have read that.
<wgw> I will try a reinstall
<fuzzy_> when installing MadWifi, i need to take down my wireless interface. but ath0 and wfi0 (or any other number for that matter) doesnt exist. so when i try to remove the wifi module, it says FATAL: wifi module is in use... any hints?
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: what are you using for a filesystem on the internal hd?
<Dezine> Is it at all possible to install from my current install to another drive?
<wgw> Of everything or just openoffice.org?
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: He figures: A tape backup solution costs $1,000 > and a "professional" software solution would add another $300-$400 to the tap.
<mkquist> !medibuntu > ___Oz___
<neverblue> ___Oz___, then you wouldnt be asking the question you are asking, maybe review the Edgy guide, it will explain it in there (for sure)
<___Oz___> the problem is when you try to search for info on ubuntu, most of the stuff that's on google is outdated already.  I needed the one-line aptitude command and I was given that...  thank you.  This is the best way to get that info.
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu | ___Oz___
<ubotu> ___Oz___: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: I got very sick of the tape systems
<___Oz___> Ah, yes, medibuntu!  I keep forgetting its name.
<Xman> PriceChild: If i would get any problem in future, i'll report it to u again. :)
<maximilion__> try just OpenOffice, or if there is an option "character set" or something then select that instead.
<___Oz___> neverblue: I'd still be asking it.  Besides, I'm running gutsy, not edgy.
<gnash> can any1 listen to me
<gnash> hello
<gnash>  actually i m a very new user ..i even dont know if i m on right thread...here it goes i installed ubuntu gutsy yesterday and the sonund is not working at all..laptop is lenovo y series ...sound card is being detected....checked by lspci....sound not available to root even
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: so he would just buy 5 or 6 external HDs for $110 each, makes $660, so it's still cheaper
<maximilion__> gnash, I hear you.
<wgw> ok
<Flare183> !anybone | gnash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anybone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mkquist> ___Oz___: that'll give you all you want
<Flare183> !anyone | gnash
<wgw> good tips; I will give it a try.
<ubotu> gnash: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flare183> crap
<neverblue> ___Oz___, its the exact same request from aptitude for gutsy as it is for edgy (and I know the edgy one is there)
<___Oz___> What will, mkquist?
<PriceChild> Flare183, he asked his questno
<Odd-rationale> ___Oz___: Media and Entertainment Distraction In Ubuntu = medibuntu :)
<___Oz___> neverblue: thanks.
<kostkon> gnash, did you check your volume levels?
<___Oz___> Yeh, I've installed medibuntu on a couple of other machines.
<mkquist> ___Oz___: dont you want the codecs?
<___Oz___> My head is swimming
<pike_> gnash: im going to give you the sound links dont be frustrated if youve already tried em :)
<Flare183> PriceChild: i know it was an accident sorry man
<gnash> ya they r not mute
<pike_> !sound | gnash
<___Oz___> Just can't remember all this stuff and it's not easy to find online.
<ubotu> gnash: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gnash> i checked alsamixer
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: tape? What's that? Ohhhhhh, that's right, I switch them every morning on our LEGACY IBM AIX SYSTEM!!!!
<Dezine> I guess I'll Google it :)
<marko-_-> when i want to listen to the musci i get Audio output unavaliable. Device is busy.. any suggestions ?
<kostkon> gnash, ok
<Stevethepirate> !restricted
<neverblue> ___Oz___, keep the posts to a minimum please
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> macabro22: Here is how I redid my sound this am  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55904/
<Nozavroni> I need a text editor for ubuntu - I dont want to use vi or emacs
<Nozavroni> advice?
<PriceChild> Nozavroni, gedit
<maximilion__> wgw, "character set" or "encoding" (if it appears when you search for OO)
<Starnestommy> Nozavroni: nano?
<boris__> PriceChild:  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh isnt a valid command. it's wrong. /examples/ doesnt exist. Correct command is sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Xman> gnash: have you installed gstreamer plugins?
<Nozavroni> I want syntax highlighting
<bastid_raZor> ___Oz___; a good hint on figuring out a command line command is to type man commandnamehere
<PriceChild> Nozavroni, use what you want. Our suggestions may not apply to your situation.
<___Oz___> neverblue: I have participated here for a number of days with only half the number of "supervisory" messages I've gotten from you in the last 5 seconds.  Give it a rest, okay?
<neverblue> Nozavroni, nano is a great easy to use editor
<PriceChild> !best | Nozavroni
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: our tape system wasn't much good anyway, you need two to be safe.
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<Nozavroni> !best?
<ubotu> Nozavroni: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<___Oz___> !patience | neverblue
<ubotu> neverblue: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Nozavroni> of course it is
<Nozavroni> I was just looking for advice
<Xman> gnash: have you installed gstreamer plugins?
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Prost! (Cheers)
<neverblue> ___Oz___, your posts have been the majority of the posts in the past 5 mins, and you clearly stated before, that sometimes you 'forget'
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: (btw, I'm German)
<wgw> max: many thanks  -- I; m off to explore!
<___Oz___> I frequently forget.  That is why I visit this channel, and I have been told that asking questions here is okay.  As I remember things I will ask less.
<tom2002> I'm coding a java application and when i use the setBackground command to change the background color to green, it flashes green then turns to grey and only flashes as green when resizing the window .... how do i fix this ???
<maximilion__> Sound good wgw :) Good luck!
<Nozavroni> I didnt ask for the "best" one I asked if you guys could advise one
<gnash> no i havent installed them
<kasra> Nozavroni: editor for coding ?
<marko-_-> when i want to listen to the musci i get Audio output unavaliable. Device is busy.. any suggestions ?
<Nozavroni> yea
<gnash> sorry 4 delay
<Nozavroni> php and python mostlyu
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: I still feel kvm would be much simpler for you, you'd be able to run your script while the server's running.
<gnash> is dat required
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: So. What are the odds to get the backup task sandwiched between runlevel 1 and 2?
<___Oz___> Anyway, just drop it, okay?  You're wearing me out.  Your sermons have not contributed anything useful.  I am aware of the guidelines.  The reason I've been posting so much in the last 5 minutes is in response to you.  Please be quiet now on this topic.  Thank you.
<macabro22> Jack_Sparrow: thanks doode
<___Oz___> Hi Jac
<___Oz___> k
<___Oz___> Sparrow rocks.
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: you mean LVM
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: That's great! Can you ship some Maisel's Weiss to Maine, USA?
<neverblue> ___Oz___, the number of questions is not the issue, its to continue to ask a single question on multiple lines, which fills the channel with a good number of posts, please read the !enter post, it clearly explains
<Jack_Sparrow> ___Oz___: If it helps the logs of the channel are available and you can search them for your nick or whatever as a reference
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: yes, LVM
<___Oz___> Thanks, Jack
<___Oz___> Where?
<Jack_Sparrow> macabro22: Let me know how that works out
<tom2002> I'm coding a java application and when i use the setBackground command to change the background color to green, it flashes green then turns to grey and only flashes as green when resizing the window .... how do i fix this ???
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Unfortunately, I moved to the US in 2003 (Chicago) and still live here. I can send you some Leinenkugel...
<moos3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695341 is a thread that I started last night when I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and lost my server because of some unknown reason it worked fine in 7.04 but for some reason when I upgraded to 7.10 it hangs and I can't figure out why its when its trying to load the kernel what gets me kernel 2.6.20-16 boots until it gets to kernel log daemon where it hangs and kernel 2.6.22-14 fails when trying to load the kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> ___Oz___: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<kasra> Nozavroni: most editors have syntax highlighting ,just try some editors and find out which one you like ! whats your problem with vim ?
<onexused> I'm trying to compile a game that I can't find a .deb for.  When I do ./configure, it tells me "checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables (/n) See `config.log' for more details." What do I do about this?
<bastid_raZor> tom2002; i don't think this channel will be able to help with a java programming issue. possibly #java could help better?
<PriceChild> !compile | onexused
<ubotu> onexused: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kdc1956> anyone know why my dvd burner want work on ubuntu 7.10 it does burn cd tho
<Nozavroni> I just dont have time to learn it right now kasra
<tom2002> i think #java is locked
<___Oz___> Thanks, Jack Spar-- CAPTAIN Jack Sparrow.
<Nozavroni> I'll look around I guess
<pike_> Nozavroni: running vimtutor is very helpful for learning vi
<sarthor> I have 60 GB Hard, ubuntu installed on the whole hard, with auto partition, now i want to install XP too. So how to repartion, without loosing ubuntu, ??
<ppcguy> hey all, have a broadcom BCM4212 v90 I'm trying to get to connect using Xbuntu 7.10 any ideas? I've tried the utility with no help
<Starnestommy> tom2002: /msg nickserv help register ?
<neverblue> tom2002, what is your 'java' question?
<Nozavroni> vimtutor... thanks
<Nozavroni> I'll check it out
<pwnguin> is there a remote install procedure for ubuntu (7.10)?
<Xman> gnash: have you installed gstreamer plugins?
<coljackson> "The three PowerEdge components that cause the most difficulty for new Debian sysadmins are the PERC 5 SAS RAID controllers (megaraid_sas driver), the SAS 5 non-RAID controllers (mptsas driver), and the Broadcom gigabit network adapters (bnx2 driver)"   Tried both megaraid_sas and mptsas with no luck.
<pike_> pwnguin: /msg ubotu install
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: so, you'd want to start in runlevel 1, run your script, then have it go runlevel 2. I don't know how, but I bet you can do it.
<pike_> pwnguin: yes
<tom2002> I'm coding a java application and when i use the setBackground command to change the background color to green, it flashes green then turns to grey and only flashes as green when resizing the window .... how do i fix this ???
<pwnguin> pike_: thanks!
<Reenen> Hi, I want to know if have the latest/best graphics for my onboard graphics adaptor
<pwnguin> pike_: although, our primary motive is to avoid moving a monitor into the data center. i dont nessecarily need to avoid CDs, but i wont have a mouse / monitor directly attached
<kdc1956> anyone know why my dvd burner want burn dvd but it does burn cd
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: I want a cron job that shuts down all services (like apache, postfix, dovecot, clamav, amavis-new to mention a few), runs my backup script, then brings all services back up
<tom2002> u there neverblue
<onexused> PriceChild: thanks
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: And yes, I probably could just simply run their respective scripts in /etc/init.d and be done with it
<neverblue> kdc1956, whats the error, what program are you using, what format are you burning, is it an ISO for DVD or CD ?
<___Oz___> feh
<moos3> anyone got any ideas on my issue?
<Itaku> LjL you own the chan?
<kdc1956> iso for dvd
<LjL> Itaku: no
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: And I might end up doing that if I don't find a more elegant solution
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: well, can't you do that without changing runlevels?
<___Oz___> He's sort of a "co-owner" of the enterprise, Itaku.
<kdc1956> but it burs a cd fine
<Itaku> who does cuz i wanna voulenteer
<neverblue> tom2002, what are you viewing this in,its an Applet not an application, correct?
<Kheldar^^> pwnguin: if its a real server you can most likely virtually mount a cdrom remote with a LOM
<rapha> Hi all! I need two Ubuntu packages for my computer, including dependencies, but I have no internet at home (am in an internet cafe now). Is there a way to do this?
<hend> Hi, I am running 32bit 7.10; gfxcard ATI radeon 2600 (and running fglrx drivers). I can't get any tty consoles. When I press ctrl+alt+F* the screen goes blank, and I can't get back into X (only hard reset works). It is a known bug, and I have tried all the workarounds I could find (fbcon vesafb radeonfb). This seems to solve it for most people, but not for me. Anyone know what I can do/try/read?
<tom2002> it is an application
<pwnguin> Kheldar^^: just a beowulf cluster, nothing fancy
<tom2002> not an applet
<Reenen> how do I know if have the latest/best graphics for my onboard graphics adaptor
<LjL> Itaku: what stops you from volunteering? you're perfectly free to answer support questions that are asked here
<prince_jammys> rapha: ubuntu.com, request that they mail you cds
<desowin> Itaku: and why you need to contact channel owner? just volunteer here
<neverblue> kdc1956, repeating what you already said, is not answering my question, also you want to include the nick your reply to, as well, you want to post single lines only, thanks
<Itaku> to use the bot commands
<Starnestommy> tom2002: you might want to join ##java and ask there, but I think you need to be registered and identified to go there
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: Thing is, I am lazy. And what if we add more services to this machine? I don't want to maintain my own "runlevels", you know
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: for each entry in /etc/init.d/ you use, stop, run your script, start?
<Itaku> like !repeat | someone
<LjL> !bot > itaku    (itaku, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> Itaku: you can
<unagi> if i have 4 swap partitions can i remove 3 of them?
<Itaku> k
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: nah. Of course not.
<neverblue> tom2002, well, possibly putting your code on pastebin would be a good course of action...
<Reenen> unagi: yes, but you need to know which ones
<neverblue> !pastebin | tom2002
<ubotu> tom2002: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<___Oz___> Overall, I dig medibuntu.
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: but I may end up doing that at least for those relating to my current problem (email server)
<___Oz___> Nice lil' package, there.
<Reenen> ___Oz___: what's medibuntu all about?
<Sauron> hello all, I'm looking 4 help about a kernel problem on Gutsy Gibbon
<kasra> rapha: You should know what packages you need , and download them as .deb files .
<rapha> prince_jammys: why would I need CDs for that? I already got Ubuntu installed...
<neverblue> !ask | Sauron
<ubotu> Sauron: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu | Reenen
<ubotu> Reenen: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rapha> kasra: where?
<___Oz___> Reenen: basically it's a package of a bunch of things that can't be included in the official ubuntu release, things that make your life easier.  Codecs, fonts, that sort of thing.
<jimcooncat> kwrobel2008: I gotta go plow some snow before it's too dark. Nice chatting with you, best of luck with your script
<jamesfree> how stable is gutsy (7.10) server?
<white_eagle_> !status
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about status - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<___Oz___> !medibuntu | Reenen
<Hellow> !status
<kasra> rapha: google your package names
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to turn subtitles off in Totem when watching an .ogm without crashing Totem?
<Hellow> how does that work? the !status thing?
<brian_> !status
<prince_jammys> rapha: must have responded to the wrong nick, sorry
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: same to you. I am CST, so I might be online again tomorrow. Go go, Mr. Plow
<jimcooncat> jamesfree: I have no problems with gutsy server
<unagi> if i have 4 swap partitions can i remove 3 of them?
<kwrobel2008> :-D
<nickrud> !ubotu > brian_ (see the pm)
<___Oz___> What is a 'swap' partition, anyway?
<Hellow> :P
<jamesfree> jimcooncat: do you have out of the ordinary hardware at all?
<tom2002> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55906/
<Flare183> crazy bots
<rapha> prince_jammys: no prob :)
<tom2002> there's the code
<rapha> kasra: k thx
<neverblue> !who | tom2002
<ubotu> tom2002: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<prince_jammys> ___Oz___: extra RAM on your harddrive
<___Oz___> Oh, right.
<Reenen> Anyway, back to the reason I'm really here... I find my onboard graphics card's performance isn't what it's supposed to be, and some apps just crash... Is there something like drivers for ubuntu?  Or how do I know the best/latest stuff is on there
<tom2002> ubotu: ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rapha> kasra: I found http://packages.ubuntu.com ... the search function shows dependencies as well ... it's a bit tedious but it works :-)
<kwrobel2008> jimcooncat: I'm outta here, too. Nice chatting
<neverblue> tom2002, ok, so whats the issue then?
<jimcooncat> jamesfree: no, not on my servers. Everything's as generic as possible, I don't even run x.org.
<kdc1956> later all got to go bye
<tom2002> the backgroud flashes as green
<tom2002> then changes to grey
<tom2002> flashes as green when i resize the window
<Sauron> Who can explain me (gice me URL) to reinstall Kernel. 'cause after a KDE test installation, I've decided to desinstall it, and I don't know how, the kernel goes out too ! I've copied the kernel files from Lice CD to my PC, Ubuntu boot, works, but the kernel is a bit bugg now ;p
<moos3> anyone upgraded from 7.04 server to 7.10 server and lost the ability to boot
<jamesfree> jimcooncat:  yes, that's what I'm aiming to do too, for now.  At some point, I will be running dell 1U servers though, and am hoping that there won't be any issues with that.  but for now, just an old desktop box that I want to set up.
<neverblue> tom2002, keep the posts to a single line please
<neverblue> tom2002, what version of java are you using ?
<tom2002> neverblue: lemme check
<pwnguin> Sauron: you should be able to just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop if you need to repair basic functionality. the only challenge will be to chroot into the actual install if you're not able to run it with parts of the kernel missing
<tom2002> neverblue: version 1.6
<neverblue> tom2002, javac -version
<kasra> rapha: no need to get all the dependencies shown there , maybe you have some of them , It's better first to use synaptic and select your package , then make download script from synaptic menues. that way you know which files you should get from where
<Sauron> Pwnguin : ... damn... only ??? I Try it right now !
<neverblue> tom2002, not sure what to tell you, code looks fine, try in #java
<brian_> anyone running hardy yet?
<neverblue> !hardy | brian_
<ubotu> brian_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<lwizardl> help I just updated and my system crashed now I'm getting kernel panic how do i fix this
<lwizardl> 'm using a 7.10 live cd currently
<rapha> bye all!
<Reenen> I think my 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller is not behaving optimally
<generalj_> ok, this is really getting annoying. Everytime I update my linux-headers from update-manager my video goes into safe mode, last time I had to purge all nvidia and install the drivers from nvidia website after killing gdm, I did this time but still goes to safe mode, what is really going on? I never had this problem before
<credible> Reenen: what makes you say that?
<fstabb> whatis the best hamachi howto?
<lwizardl> generalj_: at least this update didn't kill your install
<Jack_Sparrow> Reenen: Intel usually work quite nicely
<pike_> generalj_: use the nvidia-glx package if ya wanna avoid this
<Reenen> well, some of the 3d apps that I have doesn't run at all, while under win it ran those exact same games
<Jack_Sparrow> Reenen: Would you mind posting your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to the pastebin.. and provide us with a link
<punzada> Reenen, lots of onboard intel cards work poorly with current drivers.
<generalj_> I cant even get the nvidia-glx package to work either,
<Reenen> OpenArena for instance (I must admit it wasn't going at 300fps)
<Reenen> what's the pastbin?
<Jack_Sparrow> Reenen: Are you talking about under wine?
<generalj_> is it some kind of symlink broken?
<Flare183> !paste | Reenen
<ubotu> Reenen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neverblue> generalj_, there is an #nvidia channel on the network...
<Sauron> pwnguin : I have the same problem : update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic >>> error  : linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic is not configured yet
<pike_> probably more ubuntu related though
<prince_jammys> Reenen: wine doesn't run every single windows app
<Hellow> prince_jammys: Especially iTunes
<Flare183> Reenen: wine can't run every windows app not possible (i think anyway for example autodesk inventor)
<Reenen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55907/
<Reenen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55907/
<Reenen> oops...
<Flare183> but crossover office pro can run iTunes bu there is no need to do that
<Jack_Sparrow> Reenen: First off, are you talking about games under wine
<Reenen> no, I ran under normal winXP
<Reenen> Wine isn't working well...
<tam> forgive my noob question...how would i be able to tunnel X over ssh into a windows box (i.e. using a windows program) ?
<Reenen> But I'll tackle wine later
<neverblue> !enter | Reenen
<ubotu> Reenen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<brobostigon> wine runs my favorite game, quake 3
<unagi> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Reenen> brobostigon: With an on board graphics adapter, or with a kick ass 256mb graphics card?
<bobby_> brobostigon: there's a native version
<unagi> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hendrixski> has anybody edited an apt.conf before... or knows a good website on how to get stuff done on one?
<brobostigon> riva tnt
<Sauron> pwnguin : I have the same problem : update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic >>> error  : linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic is not configured yet
<unagi> edited apt.conf for what
<neverblue> unagi, you can msg the bot directly, no need to do it in the channel
<brobostigon> Reenen: nvidia riva tnt
<unagi> neverblue: message the bot for what
<pwnguin> Sauron: i cant recall how to fix that =(
<neverblue> unagi, for the response to a trigger you needs, for example /msg ubotu offtopic
<pwnguin> Sauron: i think its like apt-get install with no parameters or something, or maybe just another apt-get upgrade
<brobostigon> bobby_: a native quake 3. where??
<unagi> um ok
<Bodsda> what is an equivalent theme to 'human' ,.,.that supports colour scheme customizing?
<ubuntuser> i need good firewall on ubuntu 7.10 something like comodo or outpost on other OS... thanks for understanding
<O987987> what is a good dynamic dns client automatic updater for ubuntu?
<bobby_> brobostigon: i dont know if you can get a native "full version" but you can install the linux demo, and install de full version datafiles and you're done
<marko-_-> when i want to listen to the musci i get Audio output unavaliable. Device is busy.. any suggestions ?
<Sauron> Pwnguin : how is the syntax to force an installation under apt-get ? I've tried apt-get linux-kernel (and soon) --force but it's refused
<MasterShrek> O987987, dyndns has some unix software i believe
<Itaku> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<marko-_-> itaku it is selected
<pzn> Stevethepirate: found it using your rlimit hint! it is in /etc/security/limits it will be used by pam at login for setting limits
<Sauron> Pwinguin : If U don't Know, no problem, your help was welcome and gave me some new ideas !
<marko-_-> i get this message sometimes and it's annoying
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall > ubuntuser
<joeamined> hi
<Stevethepirate> pzn: I win?
<Stevethepirate> :P
<Itaku> marko-_-: try alsamixer in terminal
<Slart> Sauron: what are you trying to do?
<joeamined> I think the kernel update in Gutsy yesterday generated some video bugs :(
<marko-_-> itaku and what then ?
<Bodsda> hey guys, what is an equivalent theme to 'human' ,.,.that supports colour scheme customizing?
<pzn> Stevethepirate: :-) yep!
<marko-_-> i9 can setup the sound and stuff
<MasterShrek> joeamined, are you using proprietary video drivers?
<Itaku> marko-_-: check and see if its not  too low/right one selected
<tacone> anyone knows a good gui for sqlite3 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> joeamined: If you were using binary drivers I believe you need to reinstall tehm after the update
<Slart> O987987: did you check the list at the dyndns site?
<joeamined> Mastershrek : yes
<Sauron> SLART : After a KDE test installation, I've decided to desinstall it, and I don't know how, the kernel goes out too ! I've copied the kernel files from Lice CD to my PC, Ubuntu boot, works, but the kernel is a bit bugy now ;p
<marko-_-> Itaku, i don't get you..
<Itaku> marko-_-: i know this sounds stupid but its happened to me a million times, make sure its plugged in all the way
<joeamined> jack : i reinstalled
<joeamined> sometimes they work, sometimes they don't
<Slart> Sauron: ouch ouch ouch.. how did you uninstall it?
<MasterShrek> joeamined, which drivers and how did you install them?
<joeamined> (the xine plugin in firefox)
<Bodsda> which theme are you guys using?
<joeamined> but the webcam driver just doesn't work anymore :(
<Stevethepirate> I am technically using human
<Slart> bodsa: clearview I think..
<Jack_Sparrow> joeamined: How did you reinstall them?  any tutorial you used etc
<Stevethepirate> but it crashes
<Stevethepirate> like.
<Stevethepirate> epically.
<Sauron> SLART : by a KDE 4 uninstallation from a Ubuntu based PC
<joeamined> jack: no, from synaptic
<marko-_-> Itaku, it is.
<joeamined> in default repositories
<Bodsda> Slart, clearlooks?
<Slart> Bodsda: sorry.. clearlooks
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<MasterShrek> joeamined, which driver? nvidia?
<Sauron> SLART : I have always the same problem : update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic >>> error  : linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic is not configured yet
<Itaku> marko-_-: last time i had that problem a reboot fixed it
<Slart> Sauron: I mean.. how did you uninstall? sudo apt-get remove --purge KDE* `
<joeamined> no, the wmv sine codecs
<marko-_-> i don't want to reboot :/
<joeamined> *xine
<marko-_-> damn...
<Didot> hi all
<Bodsda> Slart, does it use all the same icons as 'Human' ??
<Sauron> SLART : uninstallation by synaptic only
<joeamined> i can hear video, but i see a screen with green lines
<joeamined> euu
<marko-_-> i don't even understand the error msg another device is busy? i don't understand it :s
<Slart> Sauron: sounds like you installed something the current kernel needed.. what happes if you reinstall the kernel?
<joeamined> i can hear sound
<MasterShrek> joeamined, have you added the medibuntu repositories?
<marko-_-> -another...
<joeamined> master : yes
<Bodsda> joeamined, have you got the streamer plugins/codecs ?
<Bodsda> Gstreamer
<marko-_-> eh i'll reboot
<joeamined> bodsda : no, i'm using the xine plugin
<Slart> bodsa: nah.. I've customized it a bit... I use Tango icons atm
<Bodsda> joeamined, you still need the Gstreamer plugins
<joeamined> bodsda : they don't handle wmv streams
<Bodsda> Slart, do you have any idea which one use the standard 'Human' icons?
<Slart> Bodsda: isn't there a human theme?
<Bodsda> joeamined, ok,.,.
<Bodsda> Slart, yer, but its not customizeable
<styX-Xyts> bonne nuit
<joeamined> bonne nuit
<joeamined> styx
<kyle__> how do I know my maximum monitor / video card resolution?
<Sauron> SLART : well, my BOOT directory was empty ! Impossible to boot. So, with Live CD I've copy the files and check my Grub menu.lst. Now, The PC Boot again, but the Kernel doesn't look in a good shape (as the error message said)
<noodlesgc> does anyone here have an intel 965 x3100 grphics card?
<Slart> Sauron.. try this "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic"
<Slart> Sauron: ah.. sorry.. no kernel.. hard to boot from that
<joeamined> well thanks anyway for trying
<kyle__> how do I know my maximum monitor / video card resolution? <
<Reenen> I want to edit my xorg.conf... how do I "restart" the graphics?
<Bodsda> Slart, can i ask your advice on colours,. im trying to have black and silver bars and windows, but with white text,.,.this is fine untill i use firefox,. where alot of sites use white text,.,. have you any sugestions?
<Sauron> SLART : It tryi It RIGHT NOW !!! :D
<Slart> Sauron: I guess one of the linux-gurus could fix it using lots of black magic and voodoo.. but if it had happened to me.. I'd reinstall
<kyle__> Reenen, a) close all programs and save all open documents, b) type ctrl+alt+backspace
<yoluca> does anyone knows why i cannot increase the mplayer subtitles fonts ? i tried mplayer -subfont-text-scale 5 /video then mplayer -subfont-text-scale 3 /video nothing changed ... subs are very small
<Bodsda> !shout | Sauron
<ubotu> Sauron: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Sauron> SLART : I refuse to reinstall !! :)
<Reenen> thnx kyle__
<Slart> Bodsda: the theme affects the background in firefox?
<bluefox83> hey, when i plug my earphones into my laptop, the sound gat?ow do i fix thoes into the earphones AND through the speakers...h
<bluefox83> *how do i fix that?
<dark-soul> hey7 guyz
<Slart> Bodsda: or you are talking about the window titles?
<palomer> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<palomer> !mirror
<bluefox83> dang mouse pad >.>
<bluefox83> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<palomer> someone pointed out how to change your apt.cache mirrors
<palomer> could someone repoint it out?
<dark-soul> can anyone please help me, or advise me please,.. can i Enrypt my entire hardisk then install ubuntu on it so when i boot it prompts for a pass to decrypt
<Bodsda> Slart, yes and no,. it affects all text set as default by the maker of the website,. so if google didnt set a colour preference on their text i wouldnt be able to read it,.,.the text on the page, not the title/window name
<Flare183> !status
<Sauron> Slart : Ok for you command line, but is it possible to put inside (and where) a --force option ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about status - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bodsda> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Flare183> ??? weird
<Slart> Bodsda: well..you can customize your defaults in firefox, afaik.. font sizes and also font color
<Slart> Sauron: what's the error-message? there are lots of force-options
<MrPiracy> i know i shouldn't be doing that, but i have several partitions on my sata drive here. ubuntu is installed on a extended partition for /boot and another one for /. Here is the thing ... my computer randomly changes the sequences of these partitions. I did nothing to them and now it has changed to sdb15 and last time i turned off my pc it was sdb9. Why is it happening and how can i fix that?
<Bodsda> Slart, ok ty,. 1 more thing,. is there anyway of making the default ('Human') theme for ubuntu, customizeable?
<palomer> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Slart> Bodsda: it isn't customizable? I just clicked on the theme in "appearance" and chose "customize"..
<MrPiracy> grub gets lost and i have to type chroot, kernel and initrd commands by hand for it to work
<Bodsda> Slart, try and change colours
<Bodsda> Slart, using Human in the 'Controls' tab
<Bodsda> aswell
<Slart> Bodsda: aaahh.. I see what you mean.. that's probably not a "forbidden" thing per se.. I think the human theme doesn't define colors.. so there isn't anything to customize
<Sauron> Slart : I drop it for tonight. Thanks for your help ! Time to sleep !
<Slart> Sauron: ok.. good night
<Bodsda> Slart, the message says "does not support colour schemes" anyway of forcing it to use colour schemes?
<Bodsda> Sauron, night
<Sauron> tiens, y' de français dans le coin.. de chez free :))
<dark-soul> so can anyone please help me out ?
<Tyczek> I've got problem... I want to update ATI driver to 8.2... so I removed packages and error after removing packages: http://pastebin.com/m2d066a8e
<Slart> can't you create a new theme.. and use the icons and stuff from the human theme?
<peruchan> gnome <3
<ubuntuser> do anybody know something about firewall on ubuntu 7.10 - like comodo or outpost on other OS :)
<Flare183> !fr | Sauron (hope this helps)
<ubotu> Sauron (hope this helps): Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Tyczek> ooops... it's in polish...
<Slart> ^^^ Bodsda
<pike_> !truecrypt | dark-soul
<ubotu> dark-soul: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<Flare183> !firewall | ubuntuser
<ubotu> ubuntuser: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Bodsda> Slart, no, cause i still have to use the 'Human' control  which is what doesnt  support colour schemes
<O987987> what is a good dynamic dns client automatic updater for ubuntu?
<ubuntuser> iptables is not application software
<ubuntuser> :)
<dark-soul> ubotu, can i enrypt entire linux filesystem
<Kraln> iptables is kernel
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Kraln> dark-soul: yes
<MrPiracy> another problem ... i am trying to set evolution to read my email server (pop3.ig.com.br) but it always say connection timed out. I use it with no problems from ms outlook. Could anyone tell me how to set these settings properly for this server?
<pike_> dark-soul: the newest version actually encrypts the mbr also and prompts for a pass when you boot i believe
<Slart> ubuntuser: iptables is *the* firewall on linux.. there are lots of stuff built on top of it.. I don't know of any level 7 firewalls for linux
<dark-soul> wow kool
<dark-soul> thank you guyz
<Kraln> pike_: it doesn't encrypt the mbr, it puts it's own loader in though
<isleshocky77> I tried installing MySQL-Server-5.0 and it died while trying to start up with a post-processing error.  When I try to do dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 it say it is broken or not fully installed.
<ompaul> dark-soul, (A) make sure you have a good password (B) make sure you don't loose it (C) make sure you have a good processor
<pike_> Kraln: oh :)
<isleshocky77> I have tried reinstalling 5 times now. Any suggestions?
<pike_> dark-soul: has a gui too cli not needed
<Bodsda> MrPiracy, not sure about your particular one,.,. but yahoo uses pop3 only for paying customers,. they use pop for ree customers
<Kraln> kind of hard to encrypt 512 bytes of raw mode ia32 assembly and have it still work
<dark-soul> k
<ffm> is hardy stable enough for power users? will it eat my children, burn my house down, give me the black plauge, etc.
<dark-soul> can u give me a good guied! anyone
<dark-soul> on how to encyrpt entire syste,
<Bodsda> How can i edit colours with the 'Human' controlled theme?
<Kraln> ffm: it gave me the white plague
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: but this is the exact server i use with outlook
<ompaul> !u > dark-soul
<Slart> ffm: don't count on keeping the children.. the house is safe according to the latest news.. plage is optional
<ompaul> !enter > dark-soul
<ffm> Kraln: how so.
<Bodsda> MrPiracy, oh,.,.ok,.,. not sure sorry,.,.
<ompaul> dark-soul, if you need to ask you don't want to be doing that, seriously
<Kraln> CD's came in mail, then I got a wart on my hand
<dark-soul> sorry!
<Kraln> I blame the CDs, and not the filthy tranny hooker I was with
<Kraln> I mean, uh. o.O
<neverblue> Kraln, keep it family-friendly please
<bluefox83> Bodsda, if you knwo some html color codes, you can edit the theme config files, then you'll likely need to know how to use gimp to come up with some better .png's
<CrazyPhil_> Hi. How to resolve Yellow Smiley in Azureus? My router and firewall are set-up. Thank you
<dark-soul> so how about that guied if you know of you good one! thanks
<Slart> CrazyPhil_: I guess the yellow smiley means you actually haven't set it up properly..
<bluefox83> Bodsda, it's easier to download new themes than it is to edit current ones, or make new ones from scratch
<neverblue> CrazyPhil_, switch to utorrent :)
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: when i hit send/receive it outlook it asks me a confirmation to login to some not secure server or something, but i dont see this prompt in evolution, it just takes 2 mins and then it times out
<kbrooks> question
<neverblue> kbrooks, most are :)
<Bodsda> bluefox83, better .png's   what for? yes i no html colour index numbers,.,.can u tell me the location of the config file please
<kbrooks> i have a odd screen resolution problem
<ubuntuser> thank you... i found on www.softpedia.com lots of firewall but i don't know which one is good :)
<CrazyPhil_> neverblue, don't want to use wine :P
<ompaul> dark-soul,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto    Warning - danger and more warning you are on your own and you better make your own backups
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: i'm thinking it is due to some secure connection or something
<Bodsda> MrPiracy, send yourself an email,.,.what happens? does it get through?
<neverblue> CrazyPhil_, ktorrent is for ubuntu (or KDE) and utorrent is for windows :)
<Kraln> kbrooks: oh?
<bluefox83> Bodsda, somewhere in your home directory, in .Gnome/ i think
<Reenen> when I try to run OpenArena, I get  You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!
<Reenen>  Driver DLL used: libGL.so.1
<Reenen>  If this is intentional, add
<Reenen>        "+set r_allowSoftwareGL 1"
<Reenen>  to the command line when starting the game.
<FloodBot2> Reenen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: i use gmail's for smpt
<Bodsda> bluefox83, and where would i find other peoples themes?
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: it's working properly
<CrazyPhil_> ok, I look this. thanks a lot! :D
<dark-soul> ompaul, thats ok fresh install.. thankl you ones again!
<G_Benson> alright, i made a ISO out of some setup files using MKISOFS and tried burning it to a dvd as BOOTABLE using both the right click, "write to disk" and gnomebaker, neither boot up, what am i doing wrong?
<Reenen> I meant for that to be on one line... :-/
<kbrooks> when the screen resolution is expanded to 1280x1024, the whole screen is not shown at once. i have to use my mouse to scroll across the screen to see it all
<bluefox83> Bodsda, at the gnome website
<isleshocky77> When trying to install mysql-server-5.0 everything goes through smoothly until it tries starting up mysql server which it fails with the following error:  "invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed. dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"  I have tried purging, reinstalling, 5 times with no luck. Any ideas?
<Bodsda> MrPiracy, smtp -- is that recieving mail? the smtp and pop addi's should be identical accept for the pop/smtp part
<rdehler> i'm using compiz on xubuntu 7.10, and whenever i lock the screen my WM crashes
<ffm> but seriously folks, why can't I see the "hardy" forum on ubuntuforums?
<ffm> rdehler: then don't do it.
<ffm> rdehler: in any case, ask in #xubuntu .
<ompaul> !hardy | ffm
<rdehler> k
<ubotu> ffm: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<kbrooks> ffm, it's in a forum subsection. want me to look?
<siloko> hi my laptop fan seems to spin every 20 mins or so even when the computer has no cpu load - I am running Gutsy - is this a known bug/feature?
<ffm> ompaul: I know.
<ompaul> ffm, there is #ubuntuforums also
<ffm> kbrooks: nvm. found it.
<ffm> ompaul: kk.
<bluefox83> Bodsda, www.gnome-look.org has some themes
<Bodsda> bluefox83, cheers dude,.,.ty,.,.
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: ok, its a bit complicated ... i have 2 accounts set up. one IG one GMAIL. in the IG account i set pop3.ig.com.br for receiving and pop.gmail.com for sending. So, if i try to send an email it works find through gmail, but it doesnt connect to IG
<kbrooks> when the screen resolution is expanded to 1280x1024, the whole screen is not shown at once. i have to use my mouse to scroll across the screen to see it all
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: fine*
<kbrooks> i want the whole screen to be shown at once
<kbrooks> what do i do?
<O987987> what is a good dynamic dns client automatic updater for ubuntu?
<kbrooks> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Bodsda> MrPiracy, sorry im not sure,. use 1 for both?
<Bodsda> bluefox83, is it GDM themes i want?
<oeb> Quick question, brand new to ubuntu here, is there some kind of app I can find somewhere that will display the charge level of my laptop battery? Fresh instal of 7.10 on an acer aspire 3610, just running a system update atm to bring everything up to date.
<Bodsda> no
<bluefox83> Bodsda, no, you want gnome themes
<ffm> oeb: it should be there already
<MasterMel> guys.. i just downloaded a plugun for elisa.. but i realy have no idea how to implement it in elisa.. .. could you plz help me out with this?
<G_Benson> "gdesklets" oeb, its one of the little addons
<ffm> oeb: in any case, right clikc the top panel and say "add to panel" and look through it.
<oeb> ohh ok, thanks guys
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: i use IG server for receiving messages (pop3.ig.com.br) and i set smpt.gmail.com as the server for outgoing messages
<Bodsda> bluefox83, theres xmms themes? no gnome themes?
<brobostigon> oeb: or gkrellm
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: i have been doing it for years with outlook
<ompaul> O987987, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-130891.html did you look at that?
<Bodsda> MrPiracy, is this using 1 program?
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: 1 account, yes
<bluefox83> Bodsda, try www.art.gnome.org  and look for desktop themes
<Bodsda> MrPiracy, tbh, im not good with mail clients,. i use thunderbird,.,.sorry cant help
<G_Benson> alright, i made a ISO out of some setup files using MKISOFS and tried burning it to a dvd as BOOTABLE using both the right click, "write to disk" and gnomebaker, neither boot up, what am i doing wrong?
<jrod> blah
<Bodsda> bluefox83, ok,.ty again
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: thunderbird for ubuntu?
<Bodsda> MrPiracy, yes
<bluefox83> Bodsda, no prob, i know how it is needing to get rid of that terrible human theme :P
<Bodsda> MrPiracy, its a mozilla proram
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: ok, i'm gonna give it a try then. thx
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: is it in synaptics?
<MasterMel> guys.. i just downloaded a plugun for elisa.. but i realy have no idea how to implement it in elisa.. .. could you plz help me out with this?
<Bodsda> bluefox83, www.art.gnome.org is not a valid link
<Bodsda> MrPiracy, yes it is
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: ok, found it. installing it now. thx
<G_Benson> Bodsda http://art.gnome.org/
<Bodsda> G_Benson, yt,.,.;~)
<bluefox83> Bodsda, what they said ^
<Bodsda> yt
<tam> forgive my noob question...how would i be able to tunnel X over ssh into a windows box (i.e. using a windows program) ?
<Bodsda> ty
<ubuntuser> i like it!
<ubuntuser> thanks
<mohbana> hi everyone, i having major problems with acpi, i had to use this for the kernel and in safe graphic mode for the live cd to boot propely 'quiet nosplash -- acpi=off', i noted that during my whole live session the mouse and keyboard (both usb based) where exteremly slow and the network card (LAN) wasn't even working.  I used the 64bit cd and i have a 8800 gts 512.  any sort of help would be great
<bluefox83> tam, believe it or not, there's a tutorial for that...
<mkquist> tam: actually, there are countless turtorials on that.. =P
<kgx> whats the best way to list the files that are different in 2 directories (from a console)?
<wib> hi! a few days ago i had a power loss. apparently some firmware or hardware has been affected, i'm getting usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110 on bootup several times. take a look at the full messages here: http://rafb.net/p/nh7wtF11.html
<Slart> kgx: I guess you can probably do something with "diff"
<bluefox83> yeah, there's like dozens of hits on google
<neverblue> tam, so the client is linux, and the host is windows? or vice versa ?
<Bodsda> bluefox83, i can still not find these gnome themes you speak of
<Slart> kgx: diff dir1 dir2 seems to work
<mohbana> anyone get my messagE?
<Bodsda> this one
<tchello_> This chat is only speaks English?
<tam> neverblue: sorry vice versa, host is linux and client is win
<Bodsda> tchello_, native language?
<neverblue> tchello_, yes, English, we can direct you to another channel, based on which language you understand
<dgjones> !br | tchello_, yes this channel is english
<ubotu> tchello_, yes this channel is english: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tchello_> Portuguese language ..
<neverblue> tam, so you want to run an X app on a windows computer?
<_Oz_>  Ubuntu means harmony and freedom in ALL languages, tchello!
<Bodsda> !portuguese
<feysalus> Hi
<neverblue> !es | tchello_
<ubotu> tchello_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<neverblue> ops
<softwork> diz lá
<neverblue> oh crap
<tam> neverblue: yea
<neverblue> sorry guys
<softwork> tchello_, diz
<Bodsda> bluefox83, i cant fond these gnome themes
<feysalus> I'm using gutsy gibbon on a laptop with an intel pentium M processor, how do I control the CPU mhz, I have a 1.86ghz proc. and the CPU freq applet on the taskbar is showing 1.60ghz, how can I adjust it?
<neverblue> tam I am pretty sure your not able to do that, you need to allow xsessions in your /etc/sshd/sshd.conf I believe
<G_Benson> alright, i made a ISO out of some setup files using MKISOFS and tried burning it to a dvd as BOOTABLE using both the right click, "write to disk" and gnomebaker, neither boot up, what am i doing wrong?
<neverblue> tam, but as for running X apps on the windows system, not sure how you would do that...
<chuy_max> hi, what's floppy dev file in gutsy?, I just installed a floppy (maybe it is damaged?), but there is no /dev/fd0 file
<x-fak> hi id like to install vlc on ubuntu 7.10, i active universe for main server and now when i try to install it i have an error message: " Depends: vlc-nox but it is not going to be installed
<x-fak>  Depends: libsdl-image1.2 (>=1.2.5) but it is not installable
<x-fak>  Depends: ttf-dejavu  but it is not installable"
<bluefox83> Bodsda, http://art.gnome.org/themes  <---everything there is a desktop theme
<Bodsda> bluefox83, ok,.,.sorry for constantly asking you the same thing,.,.lol,.,.cheers
<neverblue> x-fak, what command are you using to install vlc ?
<tchello_>  	
<tchello_> Thanks for the information! I lost half, working with computers are 7 years, and this is new for me, came an interest in knowing how the irc
<x-fak> synaptic manager
<Reenen> for my Intel chipset, should I install libgl1-Mesa-GLX or SWX11 or what?
<bluefox83> Bodsda, no prob, we all gotta start someplace, i remember when i asked tons of questions about the same things...believe me in time you wont have as much trouble :P
<chao1> does anyone know how to fix a grub boot error 22
<fstabb> can i change charset on ubuntu to use iso8859-15 ?
<Bodsda> bluefox83, i generally dont have these kinda probs,.,.but i cant edit my own themes to anything that real catches my fancy,.,.u no what i mean
<Andril> hello all
<Andril> anyone using the Inspiron Desktop E530?
<_Oz_> tchello, we are pleased to have you here.
<_Oz_> We are here to help you with your Ubuntu adventures.
<Starnestommy> Andril: I have an E531
<bluefox83> Bodsda, yeah i know, that's why i ended up downloading themes
<Bodsda> bluefox83, just out of interest, which one r u usin?
<sebbar> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Andril> Starnestommy: any issues?
<tchello_> alguem fala portugues ?
<Starnestommy> Andril: none that are hardware-specific
<tchello_> meu ingles é osso !!
<PriceChild> !pt | tchello_
<ubotu> tchello_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tchello_> Valewwww !!!! Thankss !"
<bluefox83> Bodsda, GTK2-TenebreficBlueMods
<henry_> how do I get this The playback of this movie requires a RealVideo 4.0 decoder plugin which is not installed.
<sebbar> hmm is there a deb for the latest firefox 3 beta somewhere?
<Lord_Devi> Hello. I am trying to find some documentation on not just ubuntu kernel compilation/installation, but also the initrd customization and installation process. There a chance anyone has a good link for me on the subject?
<mohbana> anyone get my messagE?
<henry_> can someone help
<henry_> The playback of this movie requires a RealVideo 4.0 decoder plugin which is not installed.
<Andril> i am gonna dual boot with (2) 250 gb drives
<neverblue> x-fak, are you including extra packages, or is synaptic selecting those for you?
<feysalus> I do understand it's very hectic in here, does someone know the answer of my question?
<Cew27> hi can anyone here help me
<neverblue> !anyone | Cew27
<ubotu> Cew27: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<prince_jammys> feysalus: what's the question?
<Cew27> my menu in gnome has messed up i cant run the alacarte menu editor
<feysalus> I'm using gutsy gibbon on a laptop with an intel pentium M processor, how do I control the CPU mhz, I have a 1.86ghz proc. and the CPU freq applet on the taskbar is showing 1.60ghz, how can I adjust it?
<Cew27> change it in the bios feysalsus
<bluefox83> feysalus, that's just what the proc is running at, at the moment, i'm sure it can use it's peak when it needs to
<feysalus> ok, but it would be nice if I could adjust it myself
<Cew27> feysalus, you can in the bios
<prince_jammys> Cew27: had the alacarte problem. looked forever in the internet and found a fix that works, but isn't very pretty.  it involved deleting a library
<henry_> how do i find this RealVideo 4.0 decoder plugin
<bluefox83> feysalus, you don't want your proc running at full capacity all the time, it'll burn out that way
<compu73rg33k> Hello, I installed 7.10 on an encrypted partition using LVM and if I run high intensity programs, like watching a film, the computer freezes
<compu73rg33k> like legit freezes, ctrl + backspace and ctrl + alt + delete don't work
<feysalus> you could tell me which package to get and I could do the rest
<PriceChild> compu73rg33k, magic sysrq?
<mkquist> bluefox83: i doubt it would 'burn out', but it would use more power
<bluefox83> henry_, install either w32codecs or vlc, either shoudl have what you need
<compu73rg33k> and my caps lock and scroll lock buttons blink
<cal> omgbye
<compu73rg33k> PriceChild: hmm?
<Bodsda> bluefox83, cheers m8,.,.im usin Aero-ion  just so you know,.,.lol
<bluefox83> mkbernard, what i mean is, shorten the overall life of the proc
<compu73rg33k> and there's nothing left in /var/log/syslog :\
<mkquist> feysalus: i thought the whole idea of the M being adjustable was the comp can use only the power it needs, or close to it, to save battery
<bluefox83> Bodsda, doesn't aero-ion look like vista's Aero theme?
<Cew27> prince_jammys, where is the fix online?, thanks
<feysalus> mkquist, yeah but Im playing a high res video now and there's some stuttering, it never goes to 1.86ghz
<Bodsda> bluefox83, dunno m8, i was an xp user,.,.never had the money for vista,.,.and i didnt want it,. (bad reviews)
<mkquist> feysalus: ic
<prince_jammys> Cew27: i really would try looking for something better than what i did ... first try running alacarte from a terminal, and paste the error message into google.
<feysalus> I could adjust the speed in some other distro by right clicking on that CPU speed applet and selecting it
<Cew27> the error message is huge and i have had no replys at the ubuntu forums
<neverblue> compu73rg33k, possible hardware issues, try testing that maybe ?
<bluefox83> Bodsda, the laptop i am on now came with vista, i promptly installed ubuntu and i dual boot, but i doubt i will use vista much, i may end up just formatting the entire drive and  repartitioning...
<bluefox83> the funny thing is though, that this laptop had a lot of bad reviews from people who wanted to run XP on it, they said there were no drivers for Xp
<bluefox83> and everything works in ubuntu :P
<PaTeeLA> feysalus: this might help? http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<Cew27> prince_jammys, do you know what caused the problem for you ?
<prince_jammys> Cew27: it's a bug in alacarte
<Bodsda> bluefox83, thats probably a good idea,.,lol,.,. send microsoft this error report "Program 'Vista' has been removed by the mighty ubotu for the purpose of bringing justice to the civilised world (error101,.Tux will kill you)"
<boubbin> 3how to sync clocks with 2 ubuntus ?
<Slart> !ntp | boubbin
<ubotu> boubbin: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<bluefox83> Bodsda, lol
<Cew27> prince_jammys: can i fix it by installing kde or making a new user account and deleting mine
<Bodsda> boubbin, have them both et the time from the internet?
<Gremzilla> Hey guys, i've got a quick question, i've installed ubuntu and it works fine. except sometimes it wont let me log in. It goes to a terminal screen then looks like it's going to start. Then just returns to the log in with out an error. Any ideas?
<Dezine> Anyone know of a Linux distro that is like the one for eeepc? You know, how the interface has sections for the apps and such?
<boubbin> Slart i mean with each others ?
<theunixgeek> I can't get into #ubuntu-fr !
<theunixgeek> :(
<theunixgeek> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hend> Hi, I can't get any TTY consoles. I am running 7.10 (32bit) and have a ATI radeon 2600 gfxcard (running gflrx). When I try get to a console from X using ctrl+alt+F* all I get is a blank screen. After this I can't even get back into X, so I have to do a hard reset to get it to work again. This is a known bug, but all the workarounds I found (fbcon, radeonfb) don't seem to work for me. Anyone know what I can try, or where I might be able to get som
<hend> e help/info?
<boubbin> Slart i dont want to sync it from a server, i want my other pc to have the exactly same time than the other
<Bodsda> bluefox83, in my spare time im a professional windows basher!
<Slart> boubbin: don't make me !ntp you again =)... you can use ntp as a server on one of them and use ntp to sync to that oen from the other one
<boubbin> Slart nice.
<mohbana> hi everyone, i having major problems with acpi, i had to use this for the kernel and in safe graphic mode for the live cd to boot propely 'quiet nosplash -- acpi=off', i noted that during my whole live session the mouse and keyboard (both usb based) where exteremly slow and the network card (LAN) wasn't even working.  I used the 64bit cd and i have a 8800 gts 512.  any sort of help would be great
<theunixgeek> Bodsda: I guess they'll ban you from #windows then ;)
<sarthor> Hi, i am using linux "ubuntu Gutsy", trying to use Ekiga for lowaratevoip.com, to call. Working fine, but there is not balance now in my account, the pakage have free minuts, i can use that free minuts from xp on the lowratevoip dialer , but not on Ekiga?? help Using this toturail " http://didier.misson.net/didier/index.php?2007/09/17/138-sip-ekiga-avec-low-rate-voip "
<pocketdrummer> does anyone know how to stop the language applet from switching back and forth between qwerty and dvorak?
<Cew27> prince_jammys: can i fix it by installing kde or making a new user account and deleting mine
<Slart> boubbin: I think the server might be called ntpd
<bluefox83> Bodsda, heh, i spend plenty of time bashing windows, i like to do it cus it makes my fiance laugh
<Slart> !info ntpd
<prince_jammys> Cew27: installing kde is to fix the problem is pretty extreme, but yeah.  you wouldn't be fixing it, you would just be using kde's menu editor.  i recommend you search the forums first to see if you find a solution
<neverblue> Gremzilla, so you see the login screen, but your concerned about what happens before it?
<ubotu> Package ntpd does not exist in gutsy
<Bodsda> theunixgeek, i believe i was banned from there when i told them i stole all my xp product keys and am freely ditributing them over the internet
<Dezine> Anyone know of a Linux distro that is like the one for eeepc? You know, how the interface has sections for the apps and such? I think something like that for my wife would make it easier for her to learn Linux. Maybe there's something like that for Ubuntu?
<theunixgeek> :P
<Cew27> prince_jammys, i have tried i only have to live with it for 2 weeks
<Bodsda> bluefox83, does she use linux?
<Slart> !info ntp
<ubotu> ntp (source: ntp): Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.4p0+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 423 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<Lord_Devi> !info initrd
<ubotu> Package initrd does not exist in gutsy
<babo> 30 3 * * * cd /usr/local/bin/etk-scripts/backup_script && ./backup_script
<Bodsda> !info bot abuse
<ubotu> Package bot does not exist in gutsy
<Bodsda> damn
<Gremzilla> neverblue, well, it takes my log in details but then just takes be back to the log in screen again
<babo> I have that in my crontab. but it doesn't run.
<babo> can anyone think why ?
<babo> crontab == root
<Nikolas|> Hello
<Nikolas|> #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<Nikolas|> could someone tell me how to fix this?
<babo> it should run at 3.30 right ?
 * bluefox83 ponders a zoom command that would make me zoom into #windows, say "windows sucks!" then do /part #windows "but linux kicks @$$!"
<Lord_Devi> I am still having a terrible time finding almost any documentation on custom initrd creation. Does anyone know of a usefull link on the subject for me please?
<babo> Nikki85, maybe try #mysql
<Cew27> prince_jammys: i need to go to bed thanks for the help
<babo> Nikolas|, ^^
<prince_jammys> Cew27: someone here might be able to help you if you run alacarte from a terminal (type "alacarte") and paste the error message here
<Dezine> Google again I guess :) thanks
<prince_jammys> Cew27: np, sorry i couldnt help
<Slart> babo: it looks correct.. run at 3.30 every day
<Cew27> prince_jammys: ill post it in a paste bin now
<Slart> babo: are permissions ok?
 * Bodsda thinks he should make a new distro for windows called youows,.,.,.,.,,,,.,,,,.,.,.,,,.,.,.,.us 200 quid
<neverblue> Gremzilla, so you cannot actually login, as it kicks you back out?
<Nikolas|> babo,?
<Slart> babo: or... wait.. that cd command.. is there a *folder* called /usr/local/bin/etc-scripts/backup_script ??
<Nikolas|> what could cause this?
<Bodsda> Slart, do you have to put .sh at the end,..,. are the scripts valid ones?
<Cew27> here is the pastebin for my alacarte problems
<Cew27> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55914/
<pocketdrummer> So, am I out of luck with the keyboard layouts? Or is there something I can do?
<MrPiracy> anyone in here is familiar with oracle express database?
<Slart> Bodsda: scripts can be called anything.. .sh is just for show
<Gremzilla> neverblue , yes :o)   it must know it's the correct password because if i enter an incorrect pass i get a msg back
<sarthor> Hi, i am using linux "ubuntu Gutsy", trying to use Ekiga for lowaratevoip.com, to call. Working fine, but there is not balance now in my account, the pakage have free minuts, i can use that free minuts from xp on the lowratevoip dialer , but not on Ekiga?? help Using this toturail " http://didier.misson.net/didier/index.php?2007/09/17/138-sip-ekiga-avec-low-rate-voip "
<prince_jammys> Cew27: try the following(in a term):   python /usr/bin/alacarte
<Slart> Bodsda: just make it executable and make the first line #!/bin/sh  or something like that
<Bodsda> Slart, *stored in memory for use later in life*
<Bodsda> Slart, has he done that?
<wng-> is there any way to get compiz without installing xserver-xgl, that package always breaks my direct rendering.
<Cew27> prince_jammys, what do you mean in a term
<bluefox83> Bodsda, mind if i pm?
<Cew27> ahh terminal
<Bodsda> Cew27, terminal
<prince_jammys> Cew27: in a terminal
<Nikolas|> Some help please?  What can i do for this? #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<PriceChild> wng-, system > preferences > appearance, then the desktop effects tab
<Bodsda> bluefox83, go for it
<neverblue> Gremzilla, have you changed your system (in anyway), to cause these issues, or is this a new install?
<PriceChild> wng-, if that won't enable it, ask in #compiz-fusion as we don't support your card.
<Whitor> Nikolas|, Maybe there is a mysql irc channel ... ?
<Nikolas|> it's on ubuntu
<pocketdrummer> What is the GCJ Web Browser Plugin for?
<wavy> wng-: you can use AIGLX and run compiz with SKIP_CHECKS=yes
<ph0rensic> Hey nikolas
<Cew27> prince_jammys, i get the same error as i got when i did alacarte in term
<wng-> wavy, how do i do that?
<Whitor> Nikolas|, Try /join #mysql (most my sql is on linux ... they won't mind you are using ubuntu)
<credible> wng-: with fglrx, you must use Xgl
<noodlesgc> is there a channel for people with dell computers with ubuntu preinstalled?
<Gremzilla> neverblue, no it's almost a new install.. i've only put postgres on it. but it was giving me the problem before that. it works sometime. if i restart lots of times
<wavy> credible: actually the new fglrx drivers have support for aiglx
<wng-> credible, every time i install xserver-xgl, it makes my direct rendering say no instead of yes
<credible> wavy: terrible support
<kyohe> rus? :[
<credible> wavy: and he's not using that version of fglrx :)
<Cew27> prince_jammys, i dont think its a problem with the python interpriter
<rahal> hi there..
<neverblue> Gremzilla, i would maybe run memtest (off the Ubuntu install CD) just to make sure your hardware is performing correctly
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know how to make this java applet work? http://colemak.com/Compare
<bluefox83> Bodsda, you might have your pm turned off...
<dvh123> hi, i'm irc newbie, i need some Czech or Slovak chanel for Open Suse
<Bodsda> bluefox83, are you getting my pm's ??
<prince_jammys> Cew27: i'm looking around, it's a common error
<kyohe> how start xorg.conf from root?
<rahal> i need arabic in ubuntu :)
<bluefox83> nevermind
<bluefox83> i know the problem
<kyohe> in terminal
<credible> wng-: that's by design, you can work around it by running games like this: DISPLAY=:0 game
<MrPiracy> would anyone tell me a good dvd/cd burner and editor for gutsy?
<Bodsda> bluefox83, hang on switching nicks
<Cew27> prince_jammys, thanks
<neverblue> kyohe, its a file you edit, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bluefox83> Bodsda, don't bother it was my end'
<wng-> credible, okay, thank you
<rahal> hello , does ubuntu speek arabic ?
<sarthor> Hi, i am using linux "ubuntu Gutsy", trying to use Ekiga for lowaratevoip.com, to call. Working fine, but there is not balance now in my account, the pakage have free minuts, i can use that free minuts from xp on the lowratevoip dialer , but not on Ekiga?? help Using this toturail " http://didier.misson.net/didier/index.php?2007/09/17/138-sip-ekiga-avec-low-rate-voip "
<noodlesgc> MrPiracy I use gnome-baker and k3b
<Gremzilla> neverblue, cool i'll try it
<Cew27> rahal, i belive so
<wng-> credible, is that mentioned anywhere, i googled and used the wiki and stuff for a while, never saw that mentioned
<compu73rg33k> neverblue: I kinda would think so too, but this computer has been running fine for 4 years, and the harddrive is only a year old, this problem happend just this once directly after I did a new install of ubuntu, I think it may be some of corrupted package or smething I'm tempted to just reintsall the OS and hope that will fix it, i kinda think it may, but that's so tedious
<rahal> any easy how to..
<credible> wng-: in a few forum posts probably
<neverblue> compu73rg33k, with the amount of time you might spend asking questions about it, you might have installed 2 OSes :D
<rahal> i need it to update some internationalisation files
<Lifeisfunny> anyone have some help for a multimedia issue with Totem-xine,  I think this morning's update caused me to now get a green screen when I open a DVD or even play a flash video I saved from YoutTube.
<MrPiracy> noodlesgc: thanx
<dvh123> this is ubuntu channel, right, how can i connect to Open Suse channel?
<maximilion__> Good night fellow Linuxers! :)
<maximilion__> nn Jack_Sparrow  :)
<rahal> and if i could make eclipse speek arabic too.. it would be great
<Starnestommy> dvh123: /msg chanserv list *suse*.  This channel does not support OpenSuse
<compu73rg33k> probably neverblue hehe I just hate getting allm y settings straight again hehe
<MasterMel> in windows you can run applications  by double clicking an .exe file...  is this the same as in linux? i just downloaded a .tar.gz file.. and i was wondering what the installation file is.. is it .py?
<compu73rg33k> although on that comptuer i didn't do too much
<dvh123> thanks
<compu73rg33k> the bigger problem is I don't have a backup hdd to put all hte info on ATM
<prince_jammys> Cew27: try what's in the second post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=639457
<compu73rg33k> if I just delete the root and usr partitions i could avoid deleting the home partition and just reuse it right?
<neverblue> compu73rg33k, its getting better over time, like a good wine :)
<compu73rg33k> w/out reformatting
<Cew27> prince_jammys, ok
<ogre> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<noodlesgc> MasterMel usually executables in linux have no extension
<ogre> thats not what i wanted
<lollo> goodnightttttttttttttttttttttttt
<kyohe>         Option          "XkbOptions"    "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle" - not mistaces?
<noodlesgc> MasterMel there are also executable text file (scripts) like .py .pl .sh
<michaelfavia> hidd si missing form hardys bluez-utils package anyoen know how to connect to devices liek keyboards now?
<kyohe> sorry my english :)
<ogre> k guys. im installing an icon theme. i just drag/drop the tar.gz into my theme box correct?
<neverblue> compu73rg33k, yes, you can re-use the /home partition, without issue
<MasterMel> noodlesgc: where do i begin to look then? for example i just downloaded elisa 0.3.3.. but i realy dont know what file to click to start the setup
<kyohe>         Option          "XkbOptions"    "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle" - not errors?
<noodlesgc> MasterMel a .tar.gz file is an archive, just unzip it and look in the folder for starting it
<Lifeisfunny> a multimedia issue with Totem-xine,  I think this morning's update caused me to now get a green screen when I open a DVD or even play a flash video I saved from YoutTube.
<MasterMel> noodlesgc: thnx i did..  i can see a setup.py and an setup.cfg
<woufeigh> hi everyone i have a very big problem
<woufeigh> i hope that you could help
<woufeigh> i have  to save my mbr
<woufeigh> and i have 4 partitions in my disk
<woufeigh> sda3 contains the system
<kyohe> me too, but nobody to help me
<furythor> what differences are between normal install and OEM install of ubuntu 7.10 ?
<woufeigh> and i dont know if i have to make de com dd from sda
<woufeigh> or from sda1
<woufeigh> sda3
<woufeigh> kyohe: what do you don't know?
<dZen|n|> can sombody help, I don't have any sound
<kyohe>         Option          "XkbOptions"    "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle" - not errors?
<dZen|n|> I have just installed new alsa driver by sudo m-a a-i alsa
<palomer> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<capnspork> so... I still can't get my bc4310 wireless nic working... I've tried the cutter and ndiswrapper methods.
<mohbana> hi does anyone know why when i have acpi=off, the mouse is exteremly slow and not network card lan is found?
<alex123> hey guys. i just inserted a 2nd hard drive in my PC. it shows up in nautilus but when i try to mount it it gives me a permission denied error relating to ntfs. I want this to be an ubuntu HD. how do i format it and add it?
<Cew27> prince_jammys, you are a legend thanks for that :D
<prince_jammys> Cew27: glad it worked
<smallfoot-> firefox starts faster on Windows than on Ubuntu, why?
<woufeigh> nobody knows about my problem please it's urgent
<Cew27> prince_jammys, not as glad as i, i am off not thanks for the help byeee
<Starnestommy> woufeigh: are you trying to back up the MBR or fix it?
<woufeigh> back up
<woufeigh> i have the command
<woufeigh> but as i have partitions
<woufeigh> i don't know if i can do it from sda (all disk)
<woufeigh> or sda3 (partition with system)
<eth01> .
<Starnestommy> woufeigh: do it using /dev/sda.
<dZen|n|> palomer: nope that didn't help
<mirak> is there a way to extract the live CD content ?
<woufeigh> Starnestommy: all disk so?
<dZen|n|> I had sound but last night I upgraded to new kernel and boom no sound
<woufeigh> the partitions are not a problem?
<eth01> dZen|n|, this is obviously a bug, okay.
<Starnestommy> woufeigh: there's only one mbr on the whole disc, so that should work
<densone> anyone here install ubuntu server amd64 on a Dell 2950?
<eth01> dZen|n|, sorry, i've just joined in here :/ ... what soundcard is it btw?
<woufeigh> Starnestommy: ok tx i'm a little affraid because if i can't fix it after i can't get back vista so i have no more waranty on my laptop
<woufeigh> Starnestommy: tx a lot :)
<svenstaro> woufeigh, why would you lose warranty if vista was gone?
<fstabb> i can read and create files via ftp and scp on another ubuntumachine, but not on windows via winscp or flashfxp (ftp). why is that?
<ogre>  im installing an icon theme. i just drag/drop the tar.gz into my theme box correct?
<dZen|n|> eth01: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55920/
<woufeigh> svenstaro: HP don't work with linux so if i send my pc back withdout vista they don't work on it
<svenstaro> ogre, yes thats right
<eth01> dZen|n|, i'll get that checked right away.
<woufeigh> don't know why and they didn't give any explanations when i had asked
<Jack_Sparrow> dZen|n|: Want to try what I did for sound?
<svenstaro> woufeigh, dont you have some super-recovery disc?
<dZen|n|> Jack_Sparrow: yeah i need to play wolfenstein :D
<eth01> dZen|n|, just idle in here till i get back to you pls.
<densone> I think I am having and issue with the Perc 5i controller. I get everything to install then on reboot . it doesnt find the disk
<woufeigh> svenstaro: yes i have but i want to put linux if i can
<dZen|n|> eth01: ok
<woufeigh> and the solution is backup my mbr to put it back if i have to send the laptop to hp
<svenstaro> woufeigh, wheres the trouble then?
<Jack_Sparrow> dZen|n|: Do you have intelhda by chance?
<eth01> dZen|n|, uname -a
<woufeigh> svenstaro: now i've no more trouble i know how to save the mbr so all is ok
<dZen|n|> Jack_Sparrow: it's nvidia
<Starnestommy> woufeigh: if vista was uninstalled and ubuntu was installed over it, it's very possible that vista won't be recoverable
<dZen|n|> eth01: Linux hexch 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 02:46:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<compu73rg33k> neverblue: so I can reuse the home partition, and delete the root and usr partitions, but what if the whole thing is alrady encrypted, can I not reinstall then?
<eth01> it's an onboard DELL core nvidia sc
<svenstaro> ah ok :) if i were you i would install grub to a floppy and not touch the mbr at all
<dZen|n|> eth01: yes
<eth01> ;)
<woufeigh> Starnestommy: heuh if i save the mbr normaly i can get vista back if i fix it after no?
<Jack_Sparrow> dZen|n|: Let me look up something... brb
<dZen|n|> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Starnestommy> woufeigh: did you completely format the disc or is vista still in a seperate partition?
<svenstaro> woufeigh, youre better off not changing the actual mbr and just put grub onto a usbkey
<woufeigh> now i don't change anything
<woufeigh> but my vista reboot after booting
<svenstaro> thats bad
<dZen|n|> woufeigh: why would'nt hp take a latop with linux installed ? There where I work we send a lot to hp with only linux installed
<woufeigh> so i have to save my data with a live cd (tx linux) and if i have to put a new system i would like to put ubuntu
<eth01> dZen|n|, cat /proc/locks
<woufeigh> dZen|n|: maybe your company have aggreements that i don't have
<woufeigh> dZen|n|: but their helpdesk has told me that
<dZen|n|> 1: FLOCK  ADVISORY  WRITE 5921 00:12:18550 0 EOF
<dZen|n|> 2: POSIX  ADVISORY  WRITE 5908 00:12:18544 0 EOF
<dZen|n|> 3: POSIX  ADVISORY  WRITE 5403 00:12:17847 0 EOF
<Tiven> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<eth01> dZen|n|, HP clearly state that products must be returned in the original state, i.e. installed with the OEM OS.
<eth01> dZen|n|, that soundcard will not work with the kernel you're currently using, please revert back.
<dZen|n|> eth01: hmm how ? :D
<thiemster> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<thiemster> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<thiemster> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<furythor> Yeah, I have talked with HP support rep and they clearly require that computers they have provided must be returned in original state their service... which means that if you had vista installed when you got your laptop, you gotta put it back (sucks big time)
<sega01> hey. i am working on an ipv6 vpn for privacy, anonytomy, free speech, and wanted to verify that the most commonly used distribution can connect. http://eleuther.net/ if you are interested
<adamb> So vi and vim both link to /usr/bin/vim.tiny but when i run vi its different keys to do different things.. Anyone have an idea why this is?
<eth01> dZen|n|, the new kernel is suppose to support it, though due to a bug, it won't.
<Jack_Sparrow> dZen|n|: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Driver_Compilation                ...  is where I would start
<eth01> Jack_Sparrow, have you been reading what I said? It won't work, regardless.
<dZen|n|> eth01: how can I load the older version of kernel ?
<Jack_Sparrow> eth01: No, I was looking at my notes on how i GOT MY SOUND WORKING THIS AM
<dZen|n|> something like sudo apt-get install kernel xxx??
<eth01> dZen|n|, no need for the caps ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry caps unintentional
<compu73rg33k> I can reuse the home partition, and delete the root and usr partitions, but what if the whole thing is alrady encrypted, can I not reinstall to the same, already encrypted partition ?
<eth01> dZen|n|, nah, you'll need to reboot back into 2.6.22-13-generic?
<alex123> hey guys is ext2 or ext3 preferred for a 2nd sata drive?
<furythor> what differences are between normal install and OEM install of ubuntu 7.10 ?
<furythor> or is there any ?
<dZen|n|> eth01: yes
<gamerdude> anyone here using enigmail for pgp in thunderbird?
<eth01> dZen|n|, you using grub?
<noodlesgc> furythory what is OEM?
<DoYouKnow> what's a good program to synchronize a video walkman to ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> eth01: It taht a bug just for the nvidia sound chips?
<eth01> Jack_Sparrow, yes.
<furythor> "original equipment manufacturer" ... it is style how programs has been distributed...
<eth01> Jack_Sparrow, well, errr, this specific soundcard yeah.
<dZen|n|> can I just do this: sudo apt-get install 2.6.22--generic ??
<Jack_Sparrow> eth01: Do you have a link handy
<eth01> Jack_Sparrow, not all will fail, only some, as said previously.
<eth01> Jack_Sparrow, not atm.
<rahal> can anyone help me with my arabic problem ?
<noodlesgc> furythor i dont know what the difference is or if there is one at all
<babo> I have a backup script that archives some files, opens a socket to the backup server and uploads the files. The script works fine when i call it with root. When i put it on root's crontab, the script gets called - it seems to archive the files but it won't upload them to the server. Is it possible that root/crontab can't open sockets ? Any other explanation ?
<eth01> Jack_Sparrow, and i've pretty much come to this conclusion myself ;)
<noodlesgc> rahal what's the problem?
<prince_jammys> dZen|n|: kernel headers are "linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic"
<taoist> babo: is root login allowed on the server?
<babo> taoist, I don't access the backup server as root,
<babo> i just run the script as root
<eth01> dZen|n|, you can, but i suggest changing the grub.conf
<prince_jammys> dZen|n|: do            apt-cache search 2.6.22        for the package names
<eth01> dZen|n|, ls /
<dZen|n|> prince_jammys: but how can I boot back to "linux-headers-2.6.22-13-generic
<Jack_Sparrow> eth01: What all did you try so far? alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2    is what I used from the alsa project this am to get mine going
<HankDoggDaddy> ls
<eth01> Jack_Sparrow, you don't have the same soundcard as this guy.
<rahal> no one can help?
<Jack_Sparrow> eth01: Understood, but did you try the newest alsa driver
<noodlesgc> rahal help you do what?
<Nikolas|> how do I enable mysql on ubuntu 7.10?
<etamoi> how do you get info on a package?
<Stevethepirate> Anyone here heard of that recent linux root exploit? Its quite luls.
<eth01> Jack_Sparrow, of course.
<Starnestommy> eth01: aptitude show package?
<etamoi> i want to know what version of a package
<taoist> babo: Is the server you are logging into requiring a password? Or do you have the ssh keys on the machine you are backing up?
<dZen|n|> eth01: I'm not that glad to manage grub last weekend i could not start my system :D
<Jack_Sparrow> eth01: Not obvious from here. :)
<prince_jammys> dZen|n|: doesn't appear in your grub menu?
<dZen|n|> prince_jammys: nope
<eth01> dZen|n|, if you reboot, you should have the option to boot from one of 2/3 kernels i'm guessing, when did you build your system?
<eth01> Jack_Sparrow, no, it failed.
<eth01> Starnestommy, yes?
<etamoi> I want to know what version of the package i just recently installed
<etamoi> i know the name of the package
<dZen|n|> eth01: last weekend...
<babo> taoist, login details are all included in the script
<etamoi> Starnesto: thanks
<rahal> noodlesgc: juste need to type in arabic
<Starnestommy> eth01: whoops, mis-aimed tab complete
<eth01> dZen|n|, okay, so you should have 2 kernels available. pick from the bottom one
<Jack_Sparrow> Stevethepirate: Yes, we have heard about it.  Unless you are allowing untrusted users to use a shell account on your system it does not apply
<noodlesgc> etamoi just open synaptic and click file->history
<feysalus> Hi
<noodlesgc> rahal isn't there an arabic language pack?
<feysalus> Im upgrading to hardy heron alpha 4
<feysalus> oops
<rahal> noodlesgc: can't find it
<eth01> !arabic | rahal
<sobersabre> hi.
<feysalus> Im upgrading to hardy heron alpha 4, will I have to keep downloading 600MB+ through the releases to final?
<feysalus> or is it incremental
<rahal> eth01: ?? can't understand
<eth01> rahal, nvm.
<proq> feysalus: you can grab the updates
<proq> feysalus: apt-get dist-upgrade will update to the latest
<feysalus> oh, thats nice
<dZen|n|> eth01: but there isn't
<eth01> .
<eth01> .
<pike_> feysalus: incremental
<eth01> ?
<ompaul> !traffic
<noodlesgc> omg what just happened?
<etamoi> now how do i install a pervious package version?
<vinolencia> howdy all; i have a question on VLC and its web interface: im getting a 404 error when i try to connect to VLC through HTTP; and when i boot VLC through the cmd prompt it gives me a series of main and http interface errors
<vinolencia> (the web interface worked well for several months, then recently just stopped for an unknown reason)
<eth01> netsplit...
<ompaul> okay so we got a net split
<rahal> eth01: please, i'm trying hard to speek english , please be easy to be understood
<ompaul> they will join again soon
<eth01> rahal, nevermind.
<proq> how do I get information about my system? like RAM, processor and hardware information, peripheral names, etc?
<smallfoot-> firefox starts faster on Windows than on Ubuntu, why?
<feysalus> ok thanks proq and pike_
<Starnestommy> smallfoot-: firefox is somewhat bloated on linux
<eth01> proq, cd /; cd proc; cat cpuinfo
<eth01> proq, demsg, apt-get install demsg
<amenado> proq-> lshw; lsusb; lspci; udevinfo;   these should be plenty to digest
<proq> ah, thanks :)
<proq> eth1: btw, it's dmesg and that's preinstalled
<recon> PriceChild: what'd i miss?
<anononononoymous> ping
<noodlesgc> rahal type this: sudo apt-get install language-support-ar
<anononononoymous> ooops
<dZen|n|> where can i find grub loader ?
<eth01> proq, sorry typo, and it's not always preinstalled.
<mjw-> rahal: what is your native language?
<x-fak> do you know how to stop vmware guest music lagging (ubuntu 7.10) when i move or swap windows into my host OS?
<psicobra> i can't install G++ can some one help please
<eth01> !topic
<recon> Visual effects are on extra, and windows are sticking to the sides of the screen. Is there any way to stop it?
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> :(
<eth01> uhuh.
<fstabb> can anyone help me with my charset problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4326010#post4326010
<woufeigh> Starnestommy: you talk about installing grub on a usb key
<chuy_max> dZen|n|, /boot/grub
<woufeigh> hou to do that?
<eth01> .
<spanther> smallfoot lol cute :) lil brother of bigfoot? ^^
<prince_jammys> recon: run ccsm, and find the setting (i don't remember what it's called - sticky windows, snapping windows, something like this)
<noodlesgc> WOW
<Tiven> OMG
<eth01> can we stay on topic please, folks.
<demon_spork> what is a good command line music player?
<pingu> ok i get this message when i try to move a paper from my computer to my flash drive "Error "Invalid parameters" while copying "/home/mich...space.doc"." can someone help me please
<psicobra> i can't install G++ can some one help please
<Stevethepirate> Sigh.. my wireless network isn't being picked up.. any help?
<Nikolas|> hey
<Nikolas|> can you give me the command to update my phpmyadmin to the latest version?
<x-fak> do you know how to stop vmware guest music lagging (ubuntu 7.10) when i move or swap windows into my host OS ( windows xp pro)
<_FReeZ> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/ram
<psicobra> Stevethepirate, did it work and has stopped or never worked?
<pingu> stevethe pirate: is it security enabled?
<Stevethepirate> psicobra: It actually worked on the live CD
<rahal> mjw-: arabic i suppose ( my first words were in arabic i suppose )
<Nikolas|> can you give me the command to update my phpmyadmin to the latest version?
<noodlesgc> psicobra install the build essential-package
<jeffMASTERflex> demon_spork: try mpg123
<rahal> noodlesgc: 10x for the tip, il'll try
<recon> prince_jammys: ...well, that's a given.
<pingu> stevethe pirate: is it security enabled?
<PriceChild> recon?
<dZen|n|> this is what I got in my menu list : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55925/
<pingu> ok i get this message when i try to move a paper from my computer to my flash drive "Error "Invalid parameters" while copying "/home/mich...space.doc"." can someone help me please
<dZen|n|> :q
<Stevethepirate> pingu: Its not even there.. i can't even see it in ifconfig
<bluefox83> freakin netsplits >.>
<ompaul> we have lost the bot
<ompaul> it will be back soon
<woufeigh> dZen|n|: do you know how tu install grub on usb key ?
<noodlesgc> what are netsplits?
<psicobra> noodlesgc, what is package name?
<Odd-rationale> !netsplit
<Odd-rationale> Oh, sorry. No bot. :)
<noodlesgc> psicobra build-essential
<ompaul> noodlesgc, when an ircserver from an ircnetwork disconnects and takes with it all its users
<eth01> !traffic
<pingu> stevethepirate: i have no idea then, my next guess would be drives but im not sure
<bluefox83> when a server or servers that are part of the network, disconnect temporarily for whatever reason
<pingu> ok i get this message when i try to move a paper from my computer to my flash drive "Error "Invalid parameters" while copying "/home/mich...space.doc"." can someone help me please
<noodlesgc> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> recon: Do you have ccsm installed?
<psicobra> noodlesgc, i get the same error broken
<recon> Jack_Sparrow: do now.
<dZen|n|> woufeigh: haven't try it before
<Starnestommy> psicobra: what command are you using to try to install it?
<Nikolas|> can you give me the command to update my phpmyadmin to the latest version?
<dZen|n|> chuy_max: /boot/grub/ is a folder
<prince_jammys> recon so whats the prob
<noodlesgc> psicobra type sudo apt-get install -f
<bluefox83> and there it goes again >.>
<MrObvious> Wow I've never seen a netsplit this bad.
<noodlesgc> this is madness
<MrObvious> Whoa.
<MrObvious> LMAO
<pingu> wtf is going on
<Jack_Sparrow> recon: Like said earlier, look for sticky windows or something close to that
<ompaul> when the boxes don't sync well we get this
<dZen|n|> netsplits are nice :D
<psicobra> it's not just me then
<Starnestommy> pingu: major netsplits
<prince_jammys> recon nothing is a given here
<bluefox83> ya know, you can make most irc clients turn off the announce for joins and parts right?
<mjw-> oh great now my computer burst into flames
<Nikolas|> huh?
<recon> prince_jammys: Jack_Sparrow: ok, i'm just having trouble finding it.
<Nikolas|> can you give me the command to update my phpmyadmin to the latest version?
<Nikolas|> please
<noodlesgc> why did it just say that is removed a ban on me?
<white_eagle> LMAO it is
<Stevethepirate> Sigh.. my wireless network isn't being picked up.. any help?
<pingu> explain please
<psicobra> uldy (n=pauldy@pool-96-226-11-196.dllstx.fios.verizon.net) has joined #ubuntu
<psicobra> * redbox (n=adam@unaffiliated/derxob) has joined #ubuntu
<psicobra> * Nuke_ (n=pedant@208.40.196.70) has joined #ubuntu
<psicobra> * tomsku (n=tomsku@dsl-trebrasgw1-fe54fa00-250.dhcp.inet.fi) has joined #ubuntu
<psicobra> * Schmiel (n=Schmiel@caesarea.schmiel.nl) has joined #ubuntu
<psicobra> * ccooke (n=ccooke@spc1-walt5-0-0-cust88.asfd.broadband.ntl.com) has joined #ubuntu
<psicobra> * Unksi (i=unksi@unaffiliated/unksi) has joined #ubuntu
<chuy_max> ugh
<puff2> I just now noticed that my machine was frozen so I had to hold down the power button for four seconds and force a reboot.
<psicobra> * Zhent (i=Zhent@84.77.233.220.exetel.com.au) has joined #ubuntu
<psicobra> * basti (i=bnc@85.214.109.173) has joined #ubuntu
<psicobra> * sybariten (n=jake@s83-191-227-87.cust.tele2.se) has joined #ubuntu
<psicobra> * Twigathy (n=Twigathy@raptor.ukc.ac.uk) has joined #ubuntu
<bluefox83> Stevethepirate, wait a few till we stabilize ...
<etamoi> lol
<MrObvious> EverWow.
<MrObvious> Wow.
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jeffMASTERflex> it's been raining exactly like that over here
<Tiven> hey guys , how can i force mount a partition ? i want to have access to it temporary , copy the files and then reformat it
<chuy_max> dZen|n|, what are you looking for?, what do you want to do?, stage1 and stage2 are in that folder
<puff2> Where should I check for clues as to why I crashed?
<recon> let this day be forever known as the great netsplit of '08.
<Zylstra555> Hello. what command in the terminal do I use to find out how much free space I have?
<pingu> jacksparrow: what should i do if i get this message "Error "Invalid parameters" while copying "/home/mich...space.doc"." when i try to copy a paper from my computer to my flash drive
<Starnestommy> Zylstra555: df -h?
<noodlesgc> is this really the worst its ever been?
<Zylstra555> Starnestommy: Thanks
<eagle-101> nah
<MrObvious> Hahaha it was funny though to watch.
<MrObvious> The room was down to 113 people.
<Stevethepirate> Tiven: mount -force /dev/sdax /mount_point
<Jack_Sparrow> pingu: I would try with root priv..  just to see if that is in the way.. is it all files or just the one
<Stevethepirate> [as root]
<eagle-101> MrObvious, on your side of the split :) On my side, we had about 1000 users
<Tiven> thanks Stevethepirate
<eth01> can we stay on topic please folks.
<pingu> jack sparrow: just the one, what do you mean by root priv...
<MrObvious> eagle-101: lol
<etamoi> someone, how do i downgrade a package version
<etamoi> i don't want hte latest
<Jack_Sparrow> pingu: USe this sparingly as it can get you into trouble..  gksudo nautilus  and try to copy them
<Stevethepirate> Sigh.. my wireless network isn't being picked up.. any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<dZen|n|> chuy_max: I have this kernel 2.6.22-14-generic all i need is to downgrade to 2.6.22-13-generic
<etamoi> Jack_Sparrow: i don't want to downgrade a whole ubuntu
<etamoi> Jack_Sparrow: just a package
<noodlesgc> etamoi use package->force version...
<eagle-101> dZen|n|, you really should be upgrading.
<eagle-101> both of those kernels have a known root exploit in them >.>
<Jack_Sparrow> etamoi: See alsopinning when done
<chuy_max> dZen|n|, are you looking for /boot/grub/menu.lst ?, that's the config file
<sme^> I missnamed my puter when I installed Ubuntu. I have the desktop version without a command line, or I can't find one, is there a way to rename the puter ?
<mjw-> sme^ sudo nano /etc/hostname
<dabbill> what plugin do i need to install to get youtube videos to work with 64bit ?
<dZen|n|> chuy_max: I found that one.. anyway thx, I have like 4 houra to sleep on before I go to work. BB tomorrow :D
<sme^> thanks mjw- :)
<verbalinsurectio> hi people, they are french in this channel?
<Tiven> dabbill: the flash player one
<mjw-> !fr | verbalinsurectio
<ubotu> verbalinsurectio: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<chuy_max> dabbill, I've heard flash plugin has problems in the 64 bit versions, in 32bits its supposed to be flashplugin-nonfree package
<dZen|n|> eth01: thx for you help, now I am in dilemma linux is good but sound donsn't work win is bad but sounds work :D
<eth01> np
<MrObvious> !fr | verbalinsurectio
<ubotu> verbalinsurectio: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_Lucretia_> is this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs) still the right way to get dvd's to work? because it crashes my totem
<MrObvious> Oh whoops already done. Sorry.
<verbalinsurectio> ok merci
<ffm> How do I get something added to the interwiki map on the ubuntu wiki?
<dabbill> hurm i have flashplugin-nonfree installed but videos dont show up at all
<Gremzilla> neverblue , hey m8.. i've run the memory test  ( just about to finish) doesn't seem to be a problem there, anything else i could try?
<MrObvious> Gremzilla: Let it run for several hours.
<ompaul> Gremzilla, at what point is the install failing?
<Stevethepirate> Sigh.. my wireless network isn't being picked up.. any help?
<pingu>  what should i do if i get this message "Error "Invalid parameters" while copying "/home/mich...space.doc"." when i try to copy a paper from my computer to my flash drive
<ompaul> Gremzilla, I am making an assumption
<Stevethepirate> Sigh.. my wireless network card isn't being picked up.. any help?
<MrObvious> Gremzilla: It needs several hours to run because it can fully determine how stable the RAM is over several hours.
<pingu> is there a way i can change the parameters?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64 > dabbill
<MrObvious> pingu: Do you have permissions?
<Stevethepirate> Gremzilla: 6 hours should be a sufficient test.
<MrObvious> pingu: I wonder if you don't have write access to the disk.
<pingu> mrobvious: explain please im kinda a noob
<prince_jammys> pingu: are you copying in a gui or command line?
<eth01> traceroute mailrelay0.sixxs.ntli.net
<ompaul> MrObvious, I have found that real life installs test parts of ram that memtest fails to stress
<eth01> ignore, wrong window.
<dabbill> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<MrObvious> ompaul: That's why 6-12 hours is really best. :p
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<pingu> prince jammys; again noob what is gui
<prince_jammys> pingu graphical
<ohgood> gutsy is latest, right ? (ppc user)
<PriceChild> !ppc | ohgood
<ubotu> ohgood: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<pingu> prince jammys; graphical what?
<prince_jammys> pingu: meaning did you do the copying in a terminal or did you use nautilus?
<MrObvious> pingu: Basically each file has 3 sets of read write and execute permissions. The command ls -l shows the permissions in the current directory or you can specify which file/path you want to see it in. ls -Rl will show the subfolders too.
<musikgoat> graphical user interface
<ohgood> PriceChild, ty sir, and your kind bot
<Gremzilla> oh hey, no it's installed ok. it just keeps kicking me back to the login screen (i think the mem will be fine as it's new and the dual OS is fine)
<MrObvious> pingu: If you have read and write, you can edit stuff but can't run it.  The command chmod changes permissions.
<pingu> prince jammys : i going to guess nautilus
<MrObvious> ohgood: You're welcome. :p
<prince_jammys> pingu did you type something to copy the files or did you drag an icon is what i was asking?
<pingu> prince jammys: both neither worked
<MrObvious> pingu: GUI or command line? Nautilus is GUI but terminal means command line.
<pingu> mrobvious: nautilus
<MrObvious> Ok.
<pingu> mrobvious: and one of the permissions is read and write, do i need to change that. its the first one listed
<Jack_Sparrow> eth01: Is your nvidia an HD sound card?
<Stevethepirate> Haai, my 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61) is clearly _in_ my machine, but the OS can't see it.. i.e. I cant use the device.
<ffm> How do I get something added to the interwiki map on the ubuntu wiki?
<Smegzor> My Alsa driver suddenly stopped working.  I don't know how to fix it.  Any suggestions?  OSS works but I get no sound in flash (which I suspect is still using ALSA).
<none> Stevethepirate: Can ifconfig see the MAC adress of the network controller?
<MrObvious> pingu: Read and write is fine. What about where the disk is mounted?
<Stevethepirate> none: No, ifconfig doesn't pick up the device.
<Jack_Sparrow> Smegzor: Is that an intel hda card?
<Stevethepirate> Yar.
<Smegzor> The trigger that killed ALSA was I tried hibernating my pc for the first time.
<Les_Caesars> what's the best/ a good CD labeller for ubuntu?
<Stevethepirate> It was working off live_cd.. but i have since installed.
<Smegzor> its intel onboard sound
<Stevethepirate> No.
<Stevethepirate> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<Stevethepirate> the 'Wireless' part
<ohgood> hmm, is there a ppc specific ubuntu channel ?
<none> Stevethepirate: what does ifconfig shows?
<Stevethepirate> kinda gives it away.
<Stevethepirate> just eth0 and lo
<none> Stevethepirate: and is eth0 the ethernet card?
<MrObvious> !ppc | ohgood
<ubotu> ohgood: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<pingu> mrobvious: ok where can i see that
<Tyczek> I've got problem... When I was installing 7.12 ATI fglrx... from packages... it asked me if replace compiz with newer version... i agreed. Now I upgraded to 8.2, there was problem with compiz and it's not working now.
<Stevethepirate> none: Yar.
<prince_jammys> none: run it and see -- it doesn't change anything
<Stevethepirate> The livecd called my wireless wlan0
<Stevethepirate> and my bluetooth wmaster0
<ohgood> MrObvious, ya, FAQ's are nice, but i don't see a channel listed there...
<none> Stevethepirate: what does "ifconfig wlan0" shows?
<Jack_Sparrow> Smegzor: If interested, here is what I used this am, to get mine going  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55921/
<furythor> Okay I did find what is difference between oem install and normal install. OEM allows end user to configure settings when he recives computer etc.
<pingu> mrobvious: location:/home/michael/desktop
<_Lucretia_> so, has anyone been able to get gutsy/ati/fglrx/totem working?
<MrObvious> ohgood: No clue then.
<_FReeZ>  sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mem will free up your RAM and speed up your running system, execute it before any memory-hungy program and benchmark how many times faster it runs
<Stevethepirate> wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<Gremzilla> anyone know why i might be getting kicked back to the log in?
<MrObvious> pingu: Hmm. Check /media and see if anything logical is there.
<prince_jammys> none i mean "ifconfig" by itself doesn't change configs, just shows you
<Tiven> i tried mount -force /dev/(sdaX) /(mount_point)   but  i didnt get any errors , and it didnt get mounted either - its ntfs , do i need any special option ?
<Stevethepirate> Like "The Logical Song.mp3"
<none> _FReeZ do you want his machine to freez?
<Stevethepirate> as an example.
<MrObvious> PriceChild: Having fun? :p
<PriceChild> AHEM - Please do not type what _freez suggested.
<Smegzor> Jack_Sparrow: I see from a quick google that its a bug.
<Stevethepirate> Tiven: you might need ntfs-3f
<Stevethepirate> *ntf3-3g
<Stevethepirate> none: Any ideas?
<Tiven> !ntf3-3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntf3-3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<none> Stevethepirate: and "dmesg|tail" ?
<Tiven> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<MrObvious> !enter | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tiven> Stevethepirate: so , mount -ntfs-3g -force blabla ?
<pingu> mrobvious: what media?
<Les_Caesars> I want to make a CD label. What program should I use?
<kbrooks> um
<kbrooks> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<MrObvious> pingu: It's a subfolder under the root directory (/).
<Stevethepirate> none: Nothing regarding the wlan0
<Stevethepirate> Tiven: You need the ntfs-3g module
<none> Stevethepirate: what about loading firmware?
<Tiven> Stevethepirate: i must download it through synaptic ?
<MasterShrek> Tiven, are you on 7.10? if so you already have it
<Stevethepirate> Or apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> Smegzor: post a link please...  I know works for me is not a good answer but  I have a 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03) card
<Stevethepirate> none: As in?
<Tiven> yes MasterShrek , 7.10
<MrObvious> pingu: And a trick on IRC so you don't have to type my name out each time is to type "mro" and push TAB on your keyboard and it will complete it for you. ;)
<Tiven> oh well , they are mounted but it appears to be empty..
<Jack_Sparrow> Smegzor: What does lspci show for yours
<Stevethepirate> I am Stevethepirate btw.
<none> Stevethepirate: iwl4965: intl(r) wireless wifi link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.1.0
<Smegzor> Jack_Sparrow:  I solved it.  For some reason hibernating lowers one of the sound controls to zero.  Easily fixed in the sound panel.
<Stevethepirate> If you are talking to me.
<none> Stevethepirate: and so on
<Stevethepirate> none: Yeah, what about it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Smegzor: great
<Smegzor> strange bug but there you are.
<none> Stevethepirate:  can you see this in dmesg ?
<pingu> mrobvious: ok sorry i know where all this stuff is i just a little slow at all of it. and nothing seems to be out of place just folders of stuff i have plugged in and my cdrom drive. thats about it, there are a couple empty folders but thats it
<Stevethepirate> No
<MrObvious> Hmm. It might be one of those empty folders where the device is mounted.
<MrObvious> pingu: Hmm. It might be one of those empty folders where the device is mounted.
<none> Stevethepirate: which kernel are you running?
<Stevethepirate> none: Although that _was_ the drivet it was using off live cd
<Stevethepirate> Linux virtue 2.6.24-7-386 #1 Thu Feb 7 00:56:29 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<none> Stevethepirate: /lib/firmware/<kernel version>/iwlwifi-*   do you have thise files?
<MrObvious> pingu: I'm sorry but I need to go. I'm sure someone else will be able to help you as this is a fairly easy issue I'm sure.
<AHA> For some reason, direct rendering doesn't work well for me. I ran glxinfo, and the information is found here: http://aha.pastebin.com/m5a64daac
<pingu> MrObvious: thanks
<Stevethepirate> No
<Stevethepirate> this version [.24] lacks it.
<none> Stevethepirate: thats you problem.
<MrObvious> pingu: YW.
<Stevethepirate> Then howto get it?
<Stevethepirate> I have it on the .22 kernel
<Stevethepirate> Can I just copy it from one dir to the other?
<Stevethepirate> :P
<MrObvious> Stevethepirate: Recompile it?
<none> Stevethepirate: I guess .. or from the livecd ...
 * MrObvious is out
<Stevethepirate> ...
<Stevethepirate> none: So I can just copy the .ucode from the 22 directory
<Stevethepirate> into the 24 directory?
<none> MrObvious: Recompile Intels hardware firmware?!?! How
<_Lucretia_> I just removed totem/xine (as that's broken) and installed mplayer (with the mozilla plugin), played a dvd, but the overlay doesn't sit in the window, and makes a mess of the background
<none> Stevethepirate: I have a total of 4 files!
<kbrooks> um
<kbrooks> is there a firefox security howto on linux
<kbrooks> Beryllium, heh
<Stevethepirate> none: Where do you have these 4 files?
<pingu> can anyone pick this up, i am trying to copy a .doc from my comp to my flash drive, i tried both nautilus and command line neither works, i am in media checking for the device is mounted and need to know where to go from there
<Stevethepirate> none: In ur firmware section?
<Stevethepirate> I have like.. 50
<Stevethepirate> At least.
<Grafton> hi
<jeffMASTERflex> pingu: did you try moving in root? using gksudo nautilus?
<Jack_Sparrow> pingu: what is the format on the flash and how was it mounted
<iDivine> Is there like a 'taskmanager' for ubuntu?
<none> Stevethepirate: i'm searhing for the .deb name
<jeffMASTERflex> iDivine: system monitor
<Jack_Sparrow> jeffMASTERflex: yes tried that
<Stevethepirate> none: Okay.
<iDivine> jeffMASTERflex, How would I get to it?
<jeffMASTERflex> iDivine: system/administration/system monitor
<iDivine> jeffMASTERflex,  Gracias.
<pingu> jack sparrow: i dont know what the format on the flash is but it usually just mounts itself to my desktop when i plug it in
<none> Stevethepirate: I'm not an expert in the package managemet system ... how do I query a file to see which package provedede the file?
<prince_jammys> pingu: does your file name contain spaces?
<Stevethepirate> sudo aptitude search
<Stevethepirate> ?
<patogen> I really like rhythmbox, but since I often mix around with X sound dies often ... I was thinking if there is someway that you could have one small music player running that I can run in screen
<prince_jammys> pingu if so, change the spaces to underscores
<patogen> and have a graphical interface from X
 * Stevethepirate <3's Amarok
<patogen> to communicate with it
 * Grafton needs help with wireless networking
<Jordan_U> Stevethepirate, No need to use sudo for only searching ( using sudo when unnecessary should be avoided )
<jeffMASTERflex> patogen: mpd with whatever gui is available for it
<pingu> prince jammys: which file name?
<prince_jammys> pingu the file you are copying
<Stevethepirate> Jordan_U: Yeah, sorry.
<wng-> When I installed 7.10, my speaker output on my laptop is not recognized, I know it worked when i installed 6.10 on it awhile ago, anyone have any ideas?
<none> Stevethepirate: I guess "apt-get install linux-restricted-modules" will help
<patogen> jeffMASTERflex: Oh that's cool, didn't know there was such a thing, was just hoping for it :)
<pingu> ok thats what i thought
<AHA> For some reason, direct rendering doesn't work well for me. I ran glxinfo, and the information is found here: http://aha.pastebin.com/m5a64daac -- could someone help me?
<prince_jammys> pingu does it have spaces in the file name?
<jeffMASTERflex> patogen: music player daemon is pretty useful. there are many different gui's for it thought. look around for one you like
<Stevethepirate> none: guess?
<pingu> prince_jammys: still nothing same response i got before "/home/michael/Desktop/Arch: My space.doc"
<pingu> prince_jammys: sorry wrong one
<kbrooks> question: how do i use my IPv6 ?
<tlee> Can anybody assist with an install that isn't working?
<patogen> jeffMASTERflex: Hehe, not sure I will find one however ... since I guess mpd attracts lightweight users and rhythmbox is like the contrary to that
<prince_jammys> pingu: My_space.doc
<pingu> prince_jammys: this is the response "Error "Invalid parameters" while copying "/home/mich...space.doc"."
<jeffMASTERflex> patogen: i don't use mpd myself. am partial to amarok
<pingu> prince_jammys: thats exactly what did, nothing
<tlee> When booting from the live CD, I get this message:
<tlee> PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:00:14.0
<Under-C> hi
<Under-C> im using apt-get to install cacti
<prince_jammys> pingu why the colon? is that how one copies to flash drive? cuz i don't use flash drives
<Under-C> and im getting these errors
<Under-C> 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<kbrooks> i have a QUESTION
<Under-C> seem apt get cant find urls..
<kbrooks> question: how do i use my IPv6 ?
<Under-C> can anyone help plz?
<kbrooks> i use ipv4 atm and i want to use ipv6, how to?
<jeffMASTERflex> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis> !ipv6
<pingu> prince_jammys: what colon?
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<solexious> [Question] I have been using ssh for remote control of my ubuntu server. I want to control my ubuntu desktop from my windows box, im used to using realVNC, is this good for ubuntu also or is there a better option?
<Dr_willis> :) never seen a guide on actualy using it...
<kbrooks> Dr_willis, dont want to turn it off.
<prince_jammys> pingu: Arch:
<pingu> prince_jammys: no thats part of the file name
<jeffMASTERflex> kbrooks: i thought ipv6 support was automatic
<Dr_willis> solexious,  about any vnc client will work to connect to the vncserver of the linux box. I tend to use ultravnc on windows.
<prince_jammys> pingu try removing it
<pingu> prince_jammys: ok
<prince_jammys> pingu change the file name so it has no colon
<kbrooks> jeffMASTERflex, i cant connect to a ipv6 server
<prince_jammys> pingu stay away from spaces and symbols in file names
<pingu> prince_jammys: hey it worked, thats so much
<Grafton> where can i go to get help with setting up a wireless network
<pingu> thanks*
<Dr_willis> !wireless | Grafton
<Under-C> !cacti
<mike> hi all i just install ubuntu server, can i also install a gui without install "ubuntu-desktop" cuz i dont want all the programs that comes with it
<ubotu> Grafton: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<solexious> Dr_willis: Great, what is the best server soft to use on the ubuntu box, realVNC server is is there an inbuilt linux vnc server to use?
<mike> t
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cacti - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> pingu it interpreted part of your file name as a parameter, had nothing to do with permissions
<Grafton> thanks for the linki
<Grafton> l8ter
<jeffMASTERflex> kbrooks: does your isp support ipv6? if not you won't be able to connect
<none> Stevethepirate: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=iwlwifi&searchmode=searchfilesanddirs&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<Dr_willis> solexious,  theres several vnvserver variants for linux I just tend to use vnc4server, gnome and kde also have tools to share the currently running desktop. Wich is somthing that the other vncservers do NOT do.
<pingu> prince_jammys: wow that is annoying but thanks alot
<Jack_Sparrow> mike: What about apt-get install gdm  ?
<mike> will that just give me a gui?
<Dr_willis> solexious,  vnc works a bit differently on a linux machine then it does under windows.
<prince_jammys> pingu just remember , letters and underscores (spaces are actually ok but you should still avoid)
<Dr_willis> dashes in file names can goof things up at times also. :)   expecially if you do a typo and put a space befor the dash
<Jack_Sparrow> !info gdm
<ubotu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1822 kB, installed size 15400 kB
<tlee> Can I get assistance with an install that isn't working?
<solexious> Dr_willis: thank you, do you happen to know the name of the gnome server?
<tlee> I'm getting the msg: PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:00:14.0
<Dr_willis> solexious,  not really Its in the menus under share desktop, or somthing.  I rarely ever want to share the 'current' desktop. I keep seperate desktops in the background.
<Dr_willis> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<solexious> Thank you
<none> Stevethepirate: but that's only the modules ... not the firmware .... I think it's easiere to copy from another distro or the livecd
<Dr_willis> solexious,  i tend to ssh in, run vncserver, then connect with a vncclient.
<none> Stevethepirate: which ubuntu version are you running ... and when did you update last?
<Stevethepirate> none:
<Stevethepirate> sorry, was AFK
<Stevethepirate> hardy
<Stevethepirate> like, 5 mins ago.
<wng-> When I installed 7.10, my speaker output on my laptop is not recognized, I know it worked when i installed 6.10 on it awhile ago, anyone have any ideas?
<visik7> anyone with amd64 got npviewer.bin frequently crash with  kernel: [20229.971897] npviewer.bin[11795]: segfault at 00000000e8f85d89 rip 00000000f7acfdd9 rsp 00000000f5a9dd30 error 4
<visik7>  kernel: [20212.657984] npviewer.bin[11731]: segfault at 0000000068632d6e rip 00000000f7af76fe rsp 00000000f5b61c60 error 4
<visik7> ecc....
<Photocopy> Hi
<none> Stevethepirate: strange ... works fine here .... but i can't identify which package gave the firmwares
<proq> <eth01> proq, sorry typo, and it's not always preinstalled.
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<proq> eth01: dmesg isn't even a package
<Stevethepirate> iwl4964
<none> Stevethepirate: just copy them
<Stevethepirate> Think so?
<Stevethepirate> If it fucks out
<Stevethepirate> i can just rm them
<axod> hi how do I get netstat to output useful info? At the moment it's putting ip4 addresses into ip6, then truncating them. So I can't see the real IPs.
<Stevethepirate> All the iwl*
<Stevethepirate> ?
<none> Stevethepirate: it will only fuck the hardware ... untill you reboot
<none> Stevethepirate: yes, all of them
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Photocopy> My ubuntu installation just kinda hung on me at "Configuring apt" "82%" "Scanning the mirror..."            Its been like this for 5 minutes or so.
<Photocopy> What do i do?
<ahorriblemess> hi, I just isntalled the LaCie lightscribe (via instructions on the ubuntu site) by using the terminal... but now I can't seem to find it on my computer
<ahorriblemess> haha
<axod> hi how do I get netstat to output useful info? At the moment it's putting ip4 addresses into ip6, then truncating them. So I can't see the real IPs.
<ahorriblemess> i searched for it too.. can't find it
<Stevethepirate> okay
<Stevethepirate> brb
<Stevethepirate> restart
<Photocopy> My ubuntu installation just kinda hung on me at "Configuring apt" "82%" "Scanning the mirror..."            Its been like this for 5 minutes or so... What do I do??
<ahorriblemess> can someone tell me how to run this program from the terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> ahorriblemess: What tutorial did you use
<ahorriblemess> hold on i'll get the link
<none> Stevethepirate: do you also have the kernel modules?
<Stevethepirate> wait a sec
<mrkris> is it possible to install libmagick9-dev without installing all the other X11 stuff?
<Stevethepirate> rebooting machine
<ahorriblemess> Jack_Sparrow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<Stevethepirate> god I love screen
<none> Stevethepirate: else the restricted package have it.
<Stevethepirate> Um
<Stevethepirate> I only put in iwl*
<Photocopy> My ubuntu installation just kinda hung on me at "Configuring apt" "82%" "Scanning the mirror..."            Its been like this for 5 minutes or so. Seriously, can I get some help here??
<none> Stevethepirate: ok
<Stevethepirate> Give it a mirror!
<none> Photocopy: how is your network connection?
<jeffMASTERflex> Photocopy: wait 5 more minutes. maybe it's having connectivity issues.
<Jack_Sparrow> ahorriblemess: I hate it when people post stuff like that..  Alien is not a good choice.
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Stevethepirate> none: haii
<Stevethepirate> *haai
<Stevethepirate> nope, ifconfig still shows naught
<prince_jammys> ahorriblemess: typing "lightscribe" doesn't work?
<Jack_Sparrow> ahorriblemess: Not to mention that is it NOT for your version of ubuntu
<axod> anyone know how to get netstat to output usable info?
<axod> seems like surely someone has had the same issue as me,
<prince_jammys> ahorriblemess: forget it - listen to sparrow
<none> Stevethepirate: Do you have something like: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/iwlwifi
<nickrud> axod: sudo netstat plant shows useful info about listening processes
<nickrud> axod: that is, sudo netstat -plant
<ph0rensic> anyone know how I can look up why my window manager keeps crashing?
<ahorriblemess> Jack_Sparrow: ok, so how do I remove alien
<Stevethepirate> no
<ph0rensic> ph0rensic: I mean emerald
<Stevethepirate> there were just .ucode's in the .22 folder
<ahorriblemess> Jack_Sparrow: and howdo you know what version I have? :-X
<none> Stevethepirate: you also need a kernel module .....
<axod> nickrud: yeah but the issue is it still truncates all the addresses
<Stevethepirate> none: where would i find one/
<Stevethepirate> ?
<axod> nickrud: tcp6       0      0 ::ffff:89.238.143:38125 ::ffff:72.32.58.18:6667 ESTABLISHED8636/java
<axod> an example line
<ahorriblemess> ah i'll go through synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> ahorriblemess: Alien isnt the issue.. not like automatix or envy.. alien itself is not the problem.. easy enough to remove with apt-get remove.. the problem is what it does to try and use an RPM PACKAGE
<ahorriblemess> Jack_Sparrow: ah, what does it try to do
<hend> Hi, I can't get any TTY consoles. I am running 7.10 (32bit) and have a ATI radeon 2600 gfxcard (running gflrx). When I try get to a console from X using ctrl+alt+F* all I get is a blank screen. After this I can't even get back into X, so I have to do a hard reset to get it to work again. This is a known bug, but all the workarounds I found (fbcon, radeonfb) don't seem to work for me. Anyone know what I can try?
<nickrud> axod: that looks untruncated ipv6 ...
<none> Stevethepirate: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=iwlwifi&searchmode=searchfilesanddirs&case=insensitive&version=hardy&arch=i386
<axod> nickrud: only has 3 octets the first one...
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: You're usually better off to compile from source or use debhelper to make a .deb from source than to use alien (in my experience)
<dumasymptote> hey guys im having a problem with vi
<Jack_Sparrow> ahorriblemess: If you are using Dapper, it is technically a different room
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: I fully agree
<dumasymptote> it doesnt recognize my delete or my backspace key
<ahorriblemess> Jack_Sparrow: No I"m using Gutsy... I didn't know that
<Photocopy> nibuha or whatever your naem
<Photocopy> name is.. I do NOT appreciate that
<Jack_Sparrow> ahorriblemess: Just like hardy is +1 for the next release
<Stevethepirate> none: okay, what do i do with those files?
<ahorriblemess> Jack_Sparrow: oh...  well anyway, I just removed Alien and the Lightscribe package I just got. I still have the files from LaCie though
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: You did see that I was not suggesting alien correct
<solexious> l
<none> Stevethepirate: install the one that matches your kernel
<dumasymptote> Im having a problem with vi  i cant use my backspace or arrow keys they oull up random characters anyone have any ideas whats wrong?
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Just catching up on scroll :) Yes
<ahorriblemess> Jack_Sparrow: If it's easier because you get bombarded with questions, I can just search around and figure out another way. It's no emergency for me to get Lightscribe to work
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: np.. thats for double checking..
<Jack_Sparrow> trhanks
<Jack_Sparrow> arggh...  Thanks for double checking
<Stevethepirate> not there.
<Stevethepirate> 2.6.24-7
<Dr_willis> dumasymptote,  you may to install the 'full' vim package. not just the tiny-vim thats installed by default
<none> Stevethepirate: did you compile it your self?
<EchoedSilence> can someone help me install ubuntu? i grabbed the 7.10 DL offa ubuntu.com
<Photocopy> Damnit
<Stevethepirate> No.
<Stevethepirate> Hardy did it for me.
<EchoedSilence> and i cant install it
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Stevethepirate> Pici: well done for typing that.
<jeffMASTERflex> EchoedSilence: how can you not install it? you boot the cd and there is an install icon on the desktop
<Stevethepirate> Like, seriously.
<Jack_Sparrow> Stevethepirate: If you are using hardy would you mind taking this tho #Ubuntu+1
<Photocopy> Someone screwed me over by telling me to do ctrl alt f2 when i mentioned my installation hanging.
<Stevethepirate> Jack_Sparrow: ...
<Photocopy> idk if they were trying to help or screw me over how they did
<EchoedSilence> jeffMASTERflex: am I supposed to mount it first?
<Dr_willis> Photocopy,  that just goes to the console where you can do things..
<none> Stevethepirate: I'm still working with gutsy .... don't know how to help you
<Photocopy> just mentioning
<EchoedSilence> jeffMASTERflex: to a CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> Photocopy: are you at a command prompt
<Stevethepirate> none: No problem.
<Stevethepirate> g'nite all.
<M-Nagato> EchoedSilence, you're supposed to burn it to a cd then reboot with the cd still in the drive
<Photocopy> Dr_willis... I cant do anything in the console
<Dr_willis> Photocopy,  alt-ctrl F1 through F6 for consoles F7 for the X again.
<EchoedSilence> jeffMASTERflex: A.
<Dr_willis> if you dont even get a login in the console. the system may be hung big time.
<Photocopy> Jack_Sparrow... I didnt know anything or how to get otu, so i shutdown
<EchoedSilence> jeffMASTERflex: just burn? or it an ISO?
<jeffMASTERflex> EchoedSilence: you should have downloaded an iso image. burn the image to a cd. nero support burning iso images. then boot the cd
<Jack_Sparrow> Photocopy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa mode 1024
<none> Stevethepirate: guess your livecd is gutsy?
<Photocopy> and i have like a halfinstalled crap
<EchoedSilence> Hm....
<Stevethepirate> none: Yar, it was.
<Stevethepirate> I can still boot off old image though,
<Dr_willis> Photocopy,  so the installer never finished?
<Photocopy> Dr_willis
<Photocopy> Correct
<jeffMASTERflex> Photocopy: just start all over again.
<Photocopy> Im back on my windows installation
<aO|DB-DX> Hey guys, do you know of any good helper guides to using Console Emulators in LINUX? Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> Photocopy: You have full install, just need to set up the video card to get gui
<Photocopy> But what do I do when it hangs again, jeffMASTERflex
<none> Stevethepirate: I guess the need to make the restricted package
<Photocopy> Jack_Sparrow, I had Gui, he told me to go to ctrl-alt-f2
<prince_jammys> aO|DB-DX: you mean learning unix commands?
<EchoedSilence> jeffMASTERflex: I got the ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386 file
<jeffMASTERflex> Photocopy: check the cd for defects on the startup screen on boot
<none> the=they
<Photocopy> which I didn't know what I was expected to do
<EchoedSilence> jeffMASTERflex: which was a .rar
<Stevethepirate> none: My nautilus is also borked.
<Stevethepirate> :(
<aO|DB-DX> prince_jammys, well i've been having trouble getting any of them to work...
<Photocopy> jeffMASTERflex.. I did... =s
<jeffMASTERflex> EchoedSilence: there shouldn't be any rar files on the ubuntu page
<Stevethepirate> I'll just update every day.
<Stevethepirate> and hope they fix it.
<aO|DB-DX> prince_jammys, such as zsnes even
<Stevethepirate> My university has a mirror.
<Furythor> how I should attach my another hard drive on computer if I want to use it as "workspace" for various things I do ?7
<prince_jammys> aO|DB-DX: oh game console emulators
<wng-> When I installed 7.10, my speaker output on my laptop is not recognized, I know it worked when i installed 6.10 on it awhile ago, anyone have any ideas?
<aO|DB-DX> yea sorry :b
<aO|DB-DX> didnt make myself clear
<jeffMASTERflex> EchoedSilence: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<none> Stevethepirate: why not join the #ubuntu+1 as another suggested?
<none> Stevethepirate: and ask them
<Stevethepirate> none: I did earlier..
<prince_jammys> aO|DB-DX: sorry, i don't know ... last i looked at that was ages ago - most required a "rom" file since otherwise they would be illegal ..
<Stevethepirate> No reply.
<Furythor> I need advice how I should attach my another hard disk on system if I want to use it as workspace for various things I do (ie. c++ coding, picture editing etc.)
<Dr_willis> Furythor,  power down, install it. fdisk it, format it. mount it where you want. Set permissions as needed. :)
<none> Stevethepirate: :) or should I say :(
<aO|DB-DX> prince_jammys, they are legal as long as you have the actual cartridge
<EchoedSilence> jeffMASTERflex: did you get the PM i sent?
<Stevethepirate> lol
<tarelerulz> dvdauthor Will it make it so I can make  dvd with a menu that I  make the lay out how I see fit.  So I could say put a couple of movies .
<Furythor> well, more likely problem is that which directory I should mount it, since I do not want to use it as media/diskx
<Dr_willis> Furythor,  you can mount it whever you want.
<babo> where is root user's home directory ?
<Dr_willis> babo,  /root
<Furythor> true, but where it would be logical ?
<HYPOKRIT> haha
<babo> ah
<Dr_willis> Furythor,  depend son what you want to do...
<Dr_willis> Furythor,  I mount mine to /media/storage then make a dir for each user, that they own, for their extra storage needs.
<Furythor> well, that is one solution...
<prince_jammys> babo /root
<Dr_willis> Furythor,  i got anotner mounted to /public - since its a Public samba share.
<prince_jammys> babo special home directory, not in /home
<babo> aye thans
#ubuntu 2008-02-14
<Furythor> I was thinking if I could use /workspace and make there subfolders for projects. etc.
<EchoedSilence> jeffMASTERflex: the file ends in .iso but is a winRAR archive
<Furythor> or should I use /usr/local
<EchoedSilence> jeffMASTERflex: That ok?
<prince_jammys> Furythor: /usr/local/workspace
<Dr_willis> winrar CAN open .iso files - that dosent mean that a .iso is an rar archive
<prince_jammys> Furythor: is convention
<EchoedSilence> So download it,and mount it to a CD?
<Dr_willis> winrar just decided to grab the file assoiucation with iso files.
<jeffMASTERflex> EchoedSilence: basically
<EchoedSilence> Ah
<EchoedSilence> just checking
<patti_> hey all, anyone know how to get k3b to burn m4a files?
<EchoedSilence> >>
<EchoedSilence> thanks guys
<Dr_willis> PaTeeLA,  you mean to make a dvd-video disk?
<m1r> evening
<EchoedSilence> mount the file i get from the DL, or extract it?
<MasterMel> how do i instal a tar.gz file?
<amenado> MasterMel-> tar.gz files are compressed archives thats all, you have to uncompress them first
<Furythor> So I will stick with that /usr/local/workspace
<Starfish> I have a problem
<Starfish> ReiserFS: md0: warning: Filesystem on md0 cannot be mounted because it is bigger than the device
<brian__> MasterMel: tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz
<PaTeeLA> Dr_willis: no, it wont burn m4a files to audio disk
<Dr_willis> PaTeeLA,  convert it to wave i guess with some other tool.
<PaTeeLA> Dr_willis: got it working on other machine, just dont remember what was done... =(
<Khisanth> EchoedSilence: you download the iso, use that to burn a cd
<M-Nagato> you burn the iso you downloaded, EchoedSilence
<Dr_willis> PaTeeLA,  May want toc heck the kubuntu homepage - the faq may mention what packatge you need then.
<EchoedSilence> Thanks.
<EchoedSilence> One last question before you get fed up and line me up in front of the firing squad
<EchoedSilence> use daemon tools?
<M-Nagato> daemon tools is used for mounting images, EchoedSilence. you need to burn it to a physical cd
<Dr_willis> EchoedSilence,  daemon tools to do what exactly? I missed the initial problem.
<Khisanth> I don't recall that having a disk burning option
<prince_jammys> Furythor: conventions: /usr/local/bin for custom programs(not from repos) /usr/local/doc , etc (similar to what you see in /usr/share)
<Dr_willis> EchoedSilence,  to burn a .iso to cd. I tend to use 'burn at once' or some other tools... under windows.
<EchoedSilence> << Vista
<Khisanth> Dr_willis: it lets you mount various disk images
<MasterMel> brIan__amenado: thx i uncompressed it.. but for what file am i looking for?
<Dr_willis> Khisanth,  i know what it does. :) i just dont know what hes wanting to do with it. heh.
<grandi> good valentines day! http://www.helsinki.fi/~ptolvane/amb.gif
<M-Nagato> Dr_willis, i think he's under the impression that you can install it while in windows like a normal windows application or something like that
<EchoedSilence> I wanna find a way to install Ubuntu using the .iso i downloaded offa the website
<Khisanth> Dr_willis: misread the "to do" :)
<Dr_willis> Ive seen 'others' mistakenly mount .iso files then copy the files to a real cd..  - that WONT work right. :)
<Konam> someone knows a good app to convert an OGM with several audio streams to avi (being able to select the audio stream I want in the output file)? I use to have a script for this but I can't find it anymore, if someone can point me to one...
<Dr_willis> Konam,  ive used avidmux befor to do that.. with  varying degrees of success. :)
<prince_jammys> Konam sounds like avidemux
<amenado> MasterMel-> well look around in that uncompressed directory, are there Makefiles? whats the xxx.tar.gz you downloaded?
<prince_jammys> Konam avidemux: good app but not the most friendly, try installing
<Konam> prince_jammys Dr_willis I tried it but I can't select the audio output
<Tailsfan> !phpBB on Ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpbb on ubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Furythor> Yeah well, this goes for offtopic but finnish high quality education system should give heavy asskick for swedish oldtimers and change swedish to be optional in schools... I mean who really needs it could study it, why to torment everyone with it, I have never needed it nor used it .... :C
<MasterMel> amenado: its the elisa.0.3.3.tar.gz file
<Furythor> >AFK
<M-Nagato> EchoedSilence, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<EchoedSilence> thanks M-Nagato
<prince_jammys> Konam thats the not friendly part -- i think there's a basic tutorial out there in the internet
<amenado> MasterMel is it a source file? whats the content after you have uncompressed it?
<Khisanth> Konam: ogmdemux
<Jack_Sparrow> MasterMel: What is in that version that is not in the one from our repos
<zeroman9> hey
<icesword> ....
<MasterMel> amenado: a couple of files and folders
<mutable> hello, does anybody use Claws Mail? It creates mailbox folders in $HOME, is there any way to change the location? I cannot find anything in gui settings nor in google results.
<EchoedSilence> brb guys
<EchoedSilence> prolly be back later
<EchoedSilence> thanks
<MasterMel> jack_sparrow:  in the repos we still have the 0.3.2 version.. and on the site they already have the 0.33. version
<Tailsfan> Is there anyway of running a phpBB Board on Ubuntu?
<amenado> MasterMel-> we can be here all night guessing.., care to elaborate whats on it?
<nickrud> !find phpbb | Tailsfan
<ubotu> tailsfan: Found: phpbb2, phpbb2-conf-mysql, phpbb2-languages
<orei> how can I view a txt file in non-wrapped mode
<Tailsfan> Are those Packages in Synaptic?
<orei> I dont want line wrapping
<nickrud> Tailsfan: yes, that find searches the package listes
<jeffMASTERflex> orei: in nano. nano should have wrapping off by default
<prince_jammys> Tailsfan: checked, yes
<Tailsfan> no hope for 3 I guess
<veynom> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<tlee> I'm having problems installing 7.10 on my PC
<MasterMel> amenado: its the elisa media center.
<prince_jammys> Tailsfan: 3rd is there also
<tlee> Im getting a msg: PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:00:14.0
<tlee> does anybody know of a way around this?
<prince_jammys> Tailsfan: apt-cache search phpbb2
<MasterMel> amenado: or do you want to know what kinda files there are>?
<Tailsfan> Cool, installing it on VBOx
<amenado> MasterMel-> yes..
<hfmls> oi
<hfmls> algurm por ai
<orei> jeffMASTERflex, thanks, where does nano show the column number or line number, i cant see it
<hfmls> hi
<amenado> MasterMel-> if there is a Makefile, then type  make; sudo make install
<lwizardl> help I just updated and my system crashed now I'm getting kernel panic how do i fix this. i'm using a live cd right now
<nickrud> prince_jammys: I don't see phpbb3 in there, where do you see it?
<MasterMel> amenado:  ok thnx i will try
<MatBoy> Hey guys, I have a LinuxEBDA is big issue and after I closed my PC, I also upgraded to a Q6600... what shall I do ? Install AMD64 version without formatting but overriding all files ?
<wng-> orei, use Ctrl+C to see current position
<prince_jammys> nickrrud i didn't --  i thought when said "not for 3" that he meant the third file, lol
<orei> wng-, thanks :)
<amenado> lwizardl-> what error were you getting when it crashed? duing update it crashed? or at reboot? what were you doing to crash it?
<nickrud> prince_jammys: heh. brain fart, I've been sooo guilty :)
<prince_jammys> nickrud: :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Congrats.. for the promotion
<Tailsfan> Cool, Thanks, I'll install Ubuntu on Vbox and run it from there
<patogen> jeffMASTERflex: Thank you. Got mpd up and running now and it works nice, found one client that seems fine also :)
<lwizardl> amenado: during update
<MatBoy> btw, can I boot with "Linux Rescue" from a Ubuntu CD ?
<MatBoy> the xubuntu CD does not seem to have that option
<hfmls> hi
<hfmls> i formated a partition with gparted,ext3
<lwizardl> amenado: I was doing a update while reading my emails on gmail
<hfmls> but i cant write there... what can i do? :S
<wng-> orei, use Ctrl+C to see current position
<orei> wng-, got it, thanks
<macogw> hfmls: is the partition mounted?
<telexicon> Is there a reason I should be only getting 1MB/s with my Intel 3945 wireless 15 feet away from the access point?
<hfmls> macogw:  yes
<wng-> When I installed 7.10, my speaker output on my laptop is not recognized, I know it worked when i installed 6.10 on it awhile ago, anyone have any ideas?
<macogw> hfmls: can you write to it as root?
<Jack_Sparrow> hfmls: It will be a permissions issue
<macogw> telexicon: 1MB/s is fast
<hfmls> i can
<hfmls> how can i change permissions
<macogw> telexicon: but a reason aside from your card would be the speed of the server from which you're downloading
<neverblue> hfmls, chmod/chown
<telexicon> macogw, the internet is not involved here.. this is a file transfer to a machine on the same LAN
<Dr_willis> hfmls,  to let a user wroite to it - i normally make a directory for the user, and chown THAT dir to be owned by the user.
<N3bunel> lwizardl : try to run " fsck " ass root to fix the problem
<telexicon> macogw, i should be getting like 5MB/s
<macogw> telexicon: oh.  what are the limits on your router? is it 10/100 or is it 10/100/1000? you cant get over 1Mib/s without 1000
<Dr_willis> hfmls,  true the user dosent have full access to the root of the disk. but they got their own dir. I normally link to their home dir or elsewere
<telexicon> macogw, check please
<red_one> i want to use an ISO image of the livecd as a package source - how do i do this?
<hfmls> i want to use deluge with that partition, so downloads go there.
<hfmls> what should i do?
<macogw> telexicon: can you get more than that using a different OS wirelessly?  i know wireless has a lower limit than wired, just from the perspective of "that's how 802.11 works"
<hfmls> shouldn't permissions be ok? :S
<Dr_willis> hfmls,   make a dir. chown it to be owned by the user. the user will then have full access to that dir.
<macogw> hfmls: is that partition going to be always mounted?
<Dr_willis> is the easy way. :)
<telexicon> macogw, as in.. id like to go to another restaurant now
<prince_jammys> hfmls: you can change the permissions in fstab also
<macogw> telexicon: what?
<neverblue> lol
<I440r> hi. im doing an ubuntu installation from within a gentoo system using debootstrap to an external usb drive.  i just spent THREE DAYS trying to do the same thing with debian but after the install i could not get it to boot
<telexicon> because i know 802.11g is supposed to get 54Mbit, and I am the only one using this access point
<I440r> no matter what i tried in the kernel
<I440r> none of the canned kernels worked and none of the kernels i built worked
<none> telexicon: for every frame, the media is sending 3 frames ... if it's to another wireless machine, the collision rate is big.
<hfmls> macogw:  yes
<macogw> telexicon: oh ok.  i dont know what the limits are *shrug* it was just a guess
<macogw> hfmls: ok then lets add it to /etc/fstab
<none> telexicon: 54Mbit/s is a joke ... nobody gets that performance
<macogw> hfmls: open /etc/fstab as root
<telexicon> none, thats fair but it should at least go half that
<telexicon> none, i know i can get 2MB or 3MB
<I440r> im in a very serious bind here, i cant even begin to say how frustrated i am but i have to have either debian (which i abandoned 8 years ago or so) or ubuntu
<macogw> hfmls: if you know how to use vim or nano "sudo vim /etc/fstab" or "sudo nano /etc/fstab" otherwise "gksu gedit /etc/fstab"
<none> telexicon: how do you measure?
<none> telexicon: and how is the setup?
<I440r> and it HAS to support ipw3945 anhd it has to be bootable from an external usb drive out of the box
<amenado> I440r-> you tried downloading liveCd ?
<none> telexicon: half of what? 54Mbit?
<I440r> its downloading NOW. its going to take about 3 hours
<macogw> I440r: well ive booted ubuntu from an external hard drive on my laptop that has ipw3945 before...
<hfmls> ok, i have fstab opened as root
<I440r> i have to have this system installed, up and running, and the moblin image creator working and a whole new camera driver working by friday
<telexicon> none, i guess ill see how it goes
<I440r> ive been fighting this crap for 3 days. i need the fastest possible solution and i think debootstrap is it
<macogw> hfmls: ok. add a line, probably just above the CD one, I'd say, and we're going to put that disk into the file
<Cafesolo> hello everyone
<macogw> hfmls: you know the device name right? /dev/sdb2 or whatever it is?  that goes first
<I440r> mac thats good to know but i dont think i can use the live cd to do this but im willing to try ANYTHING
<I440r> like i said, its downloading now
<hfmls> its disk
<Konam> ok, thanks, avidemux will do the trick, I just have to select the audio stream I want in audio--->main track.
<amenado> I440r-> what format did you have for the external USB drive?
<I440r> ext3
<macogw> hfmls: i know the others are shown as their UUIDs, but either works.  it's disk?  you mean the mount point is /media/disk?  that's now what i'm talking about right now. i mean the actual device/partition number
<Cafesolo> I have a friend whose windows computer stopped booting. I was thinking about going to his house and boot ubuntu from a live cd so I could mount the windows partition and make backups of everything
<I440r> if thats what u meant
<lulzturtle> Hi everyone! :) Does anyone know a way for me to scan my network for open ports? Is there any tools included with Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon that can do this? I'm a noob.
<Cafesolo> the problem is that I'd need to burn some dvds
<Cafesolo> so the question is
<hfmls> macogw:  yes
<Cafesolo> can I still run ubuntu if I remove the live cd?
<I440r> the problem was that none of the canned debian kernels would succesfully boot to it. the kernel would load, expand, go thru some crap and FREEZE
<macogw> hfmls: do you know what the device label is?  if not, you can type "mount" and itll list what's mounted to tell you
<macogw> Cafesolo: no
<mkquist__> Cafesolo: no i dont think so
<macogw> Cafesolo: you can make a boot flash drive though
<I440r> i spend all day today doing kernel compile after kernel compile to try to get it to boot
<Flannel> Cafesolo: Does he not have two optical drives?  Try a USB to boot from
<hfmls> yes its disk
<Cafesolo> installing ubuntu is not an option since he doesn't have a free partition
<mkquist__> Cafesolo:  there must not be two optical drives then..
<pike_> !wubi | Cafesolo possibly
<ubotu> Cafesolo possibly: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<hfmls> macogw:  i want to access this partition from windows too, can u tell mhow to format to ntfs instead? cuz i know how to read write ntfs in ubuntu.
<macogw> hfmls: that really doesn't sound right.  the first disk is /dev/sda and the second is /dev/sdb and the third is /dev/sdc and the first partition on the first disk is /dev/sda1 and the second on first disk is /dev/sda2 etc.  can you just paste the output of "mount" on http://pastebin.ca and link me to it?
<amenado> I440r-> if you were using initrd from liveCD i think you have to use squashfs
<macogw> hfmls: vista or xp?  there xp drivers for using ext2/3
<orangesicle> question: i am trying to reinstall my vista partition because it seems to have become corrupt.  i want to create a separate partition that both vista and ubuntu can read/write for my music/movies.  what type of partition can be read/written by both operating systems?
<hfmls> xp
<lulzturtle> Hi everyone! :) Does anyone know a way for me to scan my network for open ports? Is there any tools included with Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon that can do this? I'm a noob.
<hfmls> but i rather use ntfs
<compu73rg33k> okay so I have a maxtor harddrive, sda1 is a 500MB ext3 formatted partition, but no files on it
<amenado> lulzturtle-> type  sudo lsof -i
<macogw> pike_: thatd require that windows be bootable
<lulzturtle> amenado: thanks :)
<pike_> lulzturtle: nmap is handy for that nmap-fe is a decent gui front end
<macogw> hfmls: umm ok can gparted not do ntfs?
<hfmls> no it can't :S
<mneptok> hfmls: use ext3 for sharing between Windows and Linux
<hfmls> its "ghosted"
<prince_jammys> hfmls,macogw:  gparted can do ntfs
<compu73rg33k> okay so I have a maxtor harddrive, sda1 is a 500MB ext3 formatted partition, but no files on it. sda2 is a 183 GB encrypted partition. When I boot the computer with only the maxtor harddrive, it's recognized. when I boot the computer with another harddrive in, the maxtor harddrive fails to be recognized at all. I've tried all jumper settings. Is there something else that could be preventing this harddrive from being recognized?
<mneptok> hfmls: ext3 is a nore reslient FS, and is open. those are some nice advantages. ;)  -  http://fs-driver.org
<hfmls> it seems that it can, but its ghost the text.i can't choose it.
<orangesicle> ext3 is able to be read/written by vista?
<macogw> orangesicle: no, but xp can
<musikgoat> orangesicle: no
<prince_jammys> hfmls,macogw: from live cd?
<hfmls> mneptok:  but i'm new to ubuntu
<hfmls> no
<shadowvice> Hey when the LTS server edition be out?
<macogw> prince_jammys: i dont know. i dont use ntfs
<macogw> shadowvice: april
<amenado> I440r-> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd-p2
<Jack_Sparrow> shadowvice: 08-04
<mneptok> hfmls: you want to share data between Windows and Linux, yes?
<hfmls> it's wsay for me to se ntfs and go to synaptic and install ntfs support
<macogw> shadowvice: server and desktop are released at the same time
<prince_jammys> macogw no, i was saying i know that i does do ntfs
<orangesicle> is there any partition type that can be read by both vista and ubuntu?
<musikgoat> macogw: but is that confirmed to be LTS?
<hfmls> and use it to x360 with media player.
<hfmls> so i would want to format it in ntfs. :S
<amenado> orangesicle-> vfat ? or fat maybe?
<M-Nagato> orangesicle, fat32 maybe?
<prince_jammys> mneptok:  windows can't see ext3
<shadowvice> and updating a server from one version to another... is there any issues with that that I should watch out for?
<macogw> hfmls: either way, if you want it to automount the partition as writable for you, you're going to need to put the partition into /etc/fstab, so i dont see how ntfs would help any (other than making it so that i don't know what the available options are for adding it to fstab)
<Dr_willis> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<mneptok> prince_jammys: it can with a driver
<Dr_willis> With the proper driver - windows CAN read/write ext2/3
<mneptok> hfmls: in that case, use FAT32
<pike_> orangesicle: fat32 is the standard. solaris bsds linux windows macos all read it
<pike_> orangesicle: generally
<hfmls> i would
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis: ext2ifs
<hfmls> but i't use 4gbup
<hfmls> files
<hfmls> i can't *
<pike_> the 4 gig limit on files these days is a pain
<orangesicle> thank you all! i'll work on finding those drivers for vista.
<hfmls> yeah
<danielski_pl> how do i view running tasks in terminal in order to kill a corresponding task?
<mneptok> danielski_pl: top/htop
<john_> ok i have a stupid question....I am using teamspeak 2 and I got my sound to work no prob...I am using logitec headset...and for some reason the mic is not working
<macogw> shadowvice: currently, upgrades are only supported from one version to the one right after it.  skipping is not supported.  for LTS's, there is work being done to make it possible to smoothly go from one LTS to the next, skipping what's in between (probably involves it doing a bunch of extra checks regarding configuration files and software versions)
<amenado> danielski_pl->  ps aux
<pike_> danielski_pl: ps -a  or ps aux is nicely formatted
<prince_jammys> hfmls: if you want ntfs or vfat, burn the gparted live cd, boot from the cd and change it... then come back and we'll help you wrap it up in fstab
<pike_> danielski_pl: er.. ps -A
<prince_jammys> hfmls: vfat will work for sharing between linux and windows
<hfmls> prince_jammys:  but i used to use a something i installed via synaptic that mounted ntfs and gave access to read write ntfs. and just worked, i've installed
<hfmls> is that the only way to format in ntfs ?
<compu73rg33k> hmm anyone have a clue for me?
<hfmls> but i dont want just that. i want ntfs because i need to use wmp and x360
<compu73rg33k> the other thing was that it ran fine as a slave drive when I didn't have any encryption on it
<danielski_pl> gnome says i still have an open firefox window yet... i dont c one, how do i go about killing it
<prince_jammys> hfmls: yes, but the only problem is you don't have an ntfs partition yet - so you have to make it first
<hfmls> lol i know
<emma> Does ubuntu have a multi monitor switching utility?
<hfmls> i'm saking if i can doit vi aubuntu
<hfmls> via*
<Dr_willis> emma,  nvidia drivers include somt tools if ysing nvidia cards. :)
<prince_jammys> hfmls: try again after unmounting the partition.
<hfmls> ok
<prince_jammys> hfmls: there is no data in this partition, right?
<compu73rg33k> danielski_pl: start terminal and type killall firefox-bin
<hfmls> right
<Picachoo> where can i get quality top famouse games that work in linux? or can be run fine with wine?
<danielski_pl> compu73gr33k: do i have to sudo?
<compu73rg33k> shoudln't, but if it complains then use it
<Dr_willis> Picachoo,  I hear Savage2 is comming out soon - it has a native linux client. :)
<Dr_willis> Picachoo,  it may be out allready.
<danielski_pl> compu73gr33k:  thanx it worked :P
<Dr_willis> !games | Picachoo
<ubotu> Picachoo: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<wng-> When I installed 7.10, my speaker output on my laptop is not recognized, I know it worked when i installed 6.10 on it awhile ago, anyone have any ideas?
<NigelS_> Dr_willis: awesome game is s2, however to quoth the devs:"our opengl render guy has gone AWOL" so the linux client is delayed atm :(
<Picachoo> Dr_willis IC.  whats your fav games
<shadowvice> So by building a 7.10 server in the next few days and then updating to the next release within a small amount of time should be painless?
<john_> if anyone can help with a small teamspeak difficulty a private message would be greatly appreciated
<I440r> ok so whats the joe editor called in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> NigelS_,  Bummer. I been meaning to buy the game. But havent  seen it in stores yet.
<I440r> and i assume to install things you do "apt-get" ?
<iratik> I've lost my window decorations (the title bars and borders) , I installed the "Advanced Desktop Settings Manager" ... and made sure window decorations are checked ......... Still no window deocrations.... what can I do?
<Dr_willis> Picachoo,  lots of neat GPL games out for Linux, (and ported to windows also)  'rocksndiamonds' is a MUST get. :)
<sleek> i put an ftp://... into my /etc/apt/source.list but it doesn't seem to work ... is there a way to get apt to recognize ftp sites?
<Dr_willis> !info rocksndiamonds
<I440r> cant find joe at all. is it even IN ubuntu
<ubotu> rocksndiamonds (source: rocksndiamonds): Arcade style game. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 3.2.3-3 (gutsy), package size 384 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<NigelS_> Dr_willis: I'm not sure you will, S2games have been keen to pioneer new methods of distribution - so you can download the full game and play (in windows) for 5 hours then you can opt to buy - if you want physical media, artwork and a guide you can pay $15 extra for the collectors edition though that hasn't shipped yet
<wng-> I440r,
<wng-> I440r, 'sudo apt-get install joe' then the command is 'joe'
<I440r> nope
<I440r> wng it cannot find any package named joe
<prince_jammys> lol
<I440r> do i have something missing from my sources.list?
<Dr_willis> NigelS_,  most likely - after 5 hrs i wouldent want to play any more either. Heh heh .. Been getting most of my games from STEAM on windows lately
<wng-> I440r, possibly, though mine is default from installation
<wng-> I440r, pastebin yours
<Picachoo> Dr_willis any more
<Jack_Sparrow> iratik: I think it is something like compiz --replace  but ask in #Compiz
<I440r> its one line why pastebin?
<I440r> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main
<wng-> your sources.list is one line?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find joe
<ubotu> Found: joe
<I440r> thats my entire sources.list
<Dr_willis> Picachoo,  check the packatge manager for games.. thers dozens of them. The 'Linux game tome' has info on others.
<iratik> thanks jack sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Dr_willis> Picachoo,  depends omn what kind of games you like. Theres also dozens of 'emulators' for other systems
<Jack_Sparrow> !info joe
<Picachoo> Dr_willis will i have to get special gaming joysticks compatible with linux?
<ubotu> joe (source: joe): user friendly full screen text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5-1.1 (gutsy), package size 357 kB, installed size 1148 kB
<icesword> hi
<NigelS_> Dr_willis: yeah, I quite like steam as a platform - sort of anaologous to a closed source repo model I guess; S2 is pretty addictive, the demo has a few restrictions - i.e. you can't spawn as hellbourne and have a longer respawn time, nor can you command
<Jack_Sparrow> I440r: Enable universe
<Dr_willis> Picachoo,  special?  Never needed any special ones. of course I cant thinkof any games that need joysticks these days
<Picachoo> Dr_willis emulators like virtual box and vmware?
<I440r> ?
<wng-> I440r, try using this website: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ to generate a sources.list
<I440r> Jack_Sparrow, say again in english?
<Picachoo> Dr_willis what do you mean by emulators?
<wng-> oops
<NigelS_> Picachoo: ET:quakewars, quake3, ut2k4, doom3 - these have native linux clients
<Dr_willis> Picachoo,  no ' console emulators' like the SNES, NES, PS1 and PS2
<wng-> I440r, sorry, that links dead
<Jack_Sparrow> I440r: system-admin-software sources
<icesword> i have a stupid question that is it reasonable to pay if i want to marry someone's daughter
<Dr_willis> Never Winters Night - also has a Linux client.
<I440r> jack. is that some command im supposed to type in?
<NigelS_> ah yes :)
<Picachoo> NigelS_ but if i use wine. joysticks wont work?
<NigelS_> and tribes 2(the best game ever) :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I440r: Click on...system...admin...etc
<icesword> i have a stupid question that is it reasonable to pay if i want to marry someone's daughter
<Picachoo> Dr_willis what use do they have?
<I440r> erm
<I440r> im not in a live cd
<I440r> im in gentoo
<I440r> inside a chroot
<Dr_willis> Picachoo,  they play the games for the systems they emulate. :)
<gouki> What are the possible locations for a startup to be? I've searched all the ones I know but can't find the script which is getting started at boot time (and I don't want him to).
<I440r> with feisty base installed and nnothing else
<starked> Does anyone here know the different options for vga=XXX in GRUB, or have a link to a (comprehensive) list of them?
<putnum> ice: is she hot?
<gouki> *startup fole
<NigelS_> Picachoo: joysticks should work if your joystick controlled is supported which is most prob is, however I wouldn't warrant than any special features of said joystick that depend on windows software will work
<gouki> *file
<icesword> i have a stupid question that is it reasonable to pay if i want to marry someone's daughter
<Jack_Sparrow> I440r: I assume you have sudo rights?
<NigelS_> Picachoo: your best bet if you are concerned is to google the model and linux to see what other's experiences have been
<putnum> troll
<DIL_> is she ugly
<icesword> anyone is going repond to me
<prince_jammys> icesword: she better be hot
<I440r> i have root rights. first thing i ever do when im painted into a sudo corner is sudo passwd and switch to root
<I440r> im root
<prince_jammys> !offtopic | icesword
<ubotu> icesword: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DIL_> the naw you are a troll
<DIL_> then*
<icesword> prince_jammys, haha
<Jack_Sparrow> I440r: So we will edit the sources list manually then you will be able to apt-get it ok?
<icesword> and sorry
<icesword> ok
<NigelS_> starked: vga= etc are kernel options, google for them
<I440r> lol if that works im happy :)
<wng-> I440r, try this site: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources#feisty to update your repositories
<Picachoo> ok
<kbrooks> question
<kbrooks> i use ipv4 atm and i want to use ipv6, how to?
<Jack_Sparrow> I440r: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    remove the # in front of universe
<icesword> prince_jammys, do you know any channnel i can talk these>?descuss
<PriceChild> kbrooks, ubuntu is set up for ipv6, just get your network sorted.
<icesword> discuss
<kbrooks> PriceChild, how
<dogmeat> how can i disable automatic updates?
<wng-> Jack_Sparrow, he said his sources.list was one line
<prince_jammys> icesword: #daughter4sale
<PriceChild> kbrooks, ipv6 compatible router, isp etc.
<icesword> prince_jammys, hehe
<icesword> :)
<starked> NigelS_:Thanks, looks like that was the hint I needed to actually find some answers (didn't realize they were kernel options, thought they were just for the boot loader).  Off to see what I can do.
<xthegoat121x> evening all
<DIL_> do you know a guy name Borat
<kbrooks> PriceChild, i am connected direct to my cable modem
<john_> um, has anyone ever used teamspeak?
<I440r> pasted in the one for feisty as thats what i debootstrappeed.  doing apt-get update (i think i remember thats what you do)
<dogmeat> DIL_, yes
<NigelS_> starked: yep, I suspected as much - if you'd been searching for grub options you wouldn't have gotten far
<PriceChild> kbrooks, which probably isn't ipv6 compatible, nor your isp
<wng-> I440r, yep, apt-get update, then apt-get install joe should work
<rafael__> hi
<NigelS_> john_: yes
<kbrooks> PriceChild, really?
<thezanke> what is the best and most flexible cross-platform programming language that can run nativly in both linux and windows
<DIL_> dogmeat: talkin to icesword
<I440r> ya
<rafael__> where ubuntu free
<icesword> DIL_, why
<dogmeat> DIL_, is Borat a legit kazakstanee name?
<PriceChild> kbrooks, the ipv6 rollout is only just beginning.
<simon> hello. I wonder why the apt package "mysql-server" depends on the package "exim4". any takers?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<I440r> ya. joe installing... cant use linux without joe because nano/pico/vi are totally unuseable lol
<DIL_> selling daughters
 * I440r ducks
<icesword> DIL_, ..........
<Jack_Sparrow> I440r: You good to go from here
<PriceChild> !offtopic | DIL_ I440r icesword
<NigelS_> thezanke: by run natively you mean without an interpreter? because there are cross-platform toolkits but..
<john_> i'm having  bit of trouble getting the mic to work...i can hear people talking though
<ubotu> DIL_ I440r icesword: please see above
<I440r> jack thats debateable :)
<wng-> When I installed 7.10, my speaker output on my laptop is not recognized, I know it worked when i installed 6.10 on it awhile ago, anyone have any ideas?
<PriceChild> I440r, not intended for you sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> I440r: Does that answer your question on how to get joe?
<NigelS_> john_: mic is usually muted by default iirc, have you tried alsamixer from the cmdline or the gnome vol control to correct?
<dogmeat> PriceChild, if you can't actually get an Ubuntu question answered here, not sure what there is to talk about
<patogen> How come when I want to install awesome it says I don't have libc6? If I try to install libc6 it says I have the latest version
<I440r> lol i got joe but being able to get ubunto booted is my prime objective here...
<PriceChild> dogmeat, its a good thing you can get questins answered then. No more offtopic chatter.
<I440r> lol i was being humorous with the "your good to go" being debateable
<icesword> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> I440r: :)
<john_> yes...it's unmuted and put to highest volume
<bytecolor> why are my environment vars different if I run gnome-terminal with and without the -x option?
<I440r> what are the linux kernel packages called? and is there one that will support ipw3945 out of the box and be able to boot form an external usb hard drive?
<PriceChild> I440r, the standard ones will.
<john_> i have a couple of options in sound preferences to choose from though
<wng-> I440r, linux-image is the name of the packages, im not sure on the second part though
<NigelS_> patogen: where did you get the package from?
<Pelo> I440r, kernel image
<bytecolor> "gnome-terminal" reads my .bashrc, "gnome-terminal -x vim" does not
<dogmeat> PriceChild, ive never actually had an answer to any ubuntu related question i asked
<putnum> how can i get ubuntu to log out after so many minutes?
<simmerz> can i get the current running kernel config from the stock image? or does it not provide something like /proc/config.gz?
<I440r> PriceChild, the standard debian one didnt
<patogen> NigelS_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/, it was in the hardy part ... I'm running gutsy however ...
<PriceChild> I440r, this is #ubuntu.
<dogmeat> PriceChild, i have been asked to go elsewhere when asking ubuntu questions on channel #debian
<NigelS_> patogen: well there you go
<PriceChild> dogmeat, a pity.
<Pelo> dogmeat, join the club, I never get help in this channel,  usualy because I am busy giving it ,  what was your question
<amenado> simmerz-> look in  /boot/config.xxx.x.x.
<NigelS_> patogen: the pkg is not configured for your system
<telexicon> macogw, ok, i didnt see what the issue was
<bytecolor> ubuntu isn't debian, it only looks, smells, tastes and feels like debian ;)
<bytecolor> but it's not debian...
<Pelo> bytecolor, it is based on debian
<chubs_> bytecolor: well, it is debian
<NigelS_> simmerz: the stock kernel doesn't provide config.gz afaik - though if you checkout the actual dev package you can see the config file
<patogen> NigelS_: Well does hardy use other versions of libc6 or what?
<Photocopy> This is the fourth time I've tried to install ubuntu. Each time, it hangs at scanning mirror configuring apt.
<PriceChild> !hardy | patogen NigelS_
<ubotu> patogen NigelS_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<telexicon> macogw, (im helping someone get their wireless working).. it wasnt upload that was an issue, its download.. if i transfer a large file from another computer on the same LAN over wireless im only geteting 100KB/s
<PriceChild> Photocopy, unplug the network cable
<amenado> NigelS_-> its in /boot/config-`uname -r`
<I440r> ok, thats too confusing. which linux-image would you guys suggest?
<PriceChild> I440r, the default one.
<Photocopy> PriceChild: Why? And no.
<Jack_Sparrow> Photocopy: try it next time with the network cable unplugged
<Pelo> I440r,  -generic
<I440r> what is the default one. how do i apt-get linux-image-default ?
<I440r> generic
<zwox> salut tout le monde
<PriceChild> Photocopy, because its not able to use your network properly for some reason. Unplug it and it will give up and just continue.
<NigelS_> amenado: thanks, I didn't know that
<PriceChild> !fr | zwox
<ubotu> zwox: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dave> hello all......is there a way to do a forced reinstall of the OS via the command-line.....Im getting app freezes and segfaults
<Pelo> I440r, do you have the gui ?  use synaptic , menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<PriceChild> I440r, you have it installed?!
<Photocopy> Jack_Sparrow; is it too late to unplug the network cable now and start the installation? It just booted off CD, its not hanging right now, im not that far yet
<john_> NigelS_: everything is un-muted...i do have a few option in the sound preferences
<amenado> Photocopy-> not too late, unplugged the ethernet cable
<I440r> price?
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<PriceChild> I440r, it is installed by default
<I440r> i have the base system installed via debootstrap
<I440r> i have nothing in /boot at all
<Pelo> dave,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will reinstall everyting gui related and the apps,  not sure which meta package handels the backend stuff,  possibly ubuntu-minimal
<zwox> ho sorry
<zwox> my mistake
<PriceChild> I440r, any reason for not doing a normal install?
<dave> thx pelo
<NigelS_> john_: forgetting about TS, can you get the mic working at all - if you try to record sound from it just in linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> Photocopy: It may not be the answer, but if it is hanging on accessing the mirror, it should go past that if it has no connection.. that is the hope anyhow
<I440r> limited time. and i mean SEVERELY limited.
<icesword> PriceChild, what abnormal
<I440r> but im downloading the iso now too
<PriceChild> I440r, much quicker to download alternate cd and do it...
<Pelo> I440r,  normal install is 30 min
<PriceChild> icesword, pardon?
<I440r> PriceChild, alternate cd?
<PriceChild> I440r, just use whatever cd you're downloading.
<I440r> it assumes i have the CD downloaded. tahts going to take 3 hours with this image :(
<john_> NigelS_: Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings. I guess I can't record at all
<icesword> PriceChild, you said any reason for doing a not normal install]
<I440r> ya
<Pelo> I440r,  get it in torrent ,  30 min to an hour
<PriceChild> I440r, if you debootstrap, and get that ready then change all the config files needed and other random stuff... quite a long time
<PriceChild> I440r, the standard install will ensure no problems
<PriceChild> icesword, I wasn't talking to you? I don't understand your reply?
<I440r> price ok
<Picachoo> where can i download most popular linux games for free?
<putnum> has anybody thought of a way to have auto complete when typing in the terminal window? IE it would guess what you are trying to type?
<PriceChild> Picachoo, applications > add/remove
<Pelo> Picachoo, from the repos  in add/remove or also try on www.getdeb.net
<putnum> it would have to work from within X obiously
<NigelS_> john_: yeah, check what your settings are in linux, then try fiddling with TS
<I440r> does ubuntu recommend the use of a /boot partition?
<Picachoo> how to know what are most popular Pelo
<PriceChild> I440r, not needed
<prince_jammys> Picachoo: try google
<kjoz> Hey Guys, i had the audio working on this laptop and i installed a path (kernel-headers?) and know it says the device is not found. One of the intel audio cards. Installed the newest alsa last time
<I440r> price i know its not -
<PriceChild> I440r, the standard install is all on on partition, with swap
<I440r> but is it recommended?
<PriceChild> I440r, that's for you to decide
<Pelo> Picachoo, I don'T have an answer for that , just pick what you like I guess,   we find that frozen bubbles in middly addictive
<putnum> anybody?
<I440r> i wont be creating a swap partition for this drive, it will use the existing swap partition on sda
<lazarus_lupine> hey having a problem with miro: if i use sudo I have no issues, but as a normal user I get dbus errors. any ideas?
<PriceChild> !tab | putnum
<Pelo> Picachoo, also do a search on www.digg.com for linux games there were several articles
<ubotu> putnum: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dave> Pelo no luck...apt-get is segfaulting
<Picachoo> Pelo but i only want best most played
<Pelo> putnum, check in the firefox website for a pluggin or ask in #firefox
<dave> any other ideas?
<Pelo> dave, I recommend you backup your /home folder or move it to another partition and clean install
<putnum> i am talking about building it into the terminal app
<Pelo> Picachoo, why ?
<nathan> hi all
<filo1234> hi to all i have a problem with bluetooth connection to internet truth my phone
<putnum> nothing to do with web or irc
<nathan> anyone available to help me in pm or here?
<dave> Pelo......yes.....I figured as much......thanks
<PriceChild> putnum, read the last part of what ubotu said
<NigelS_> putnum: building what in? auto-completion of what? paths and commands in the path already autocomplete
<Pelo> filo1234,  check the forum for your phone's model , www.ubuntuforums.lorg
<wng-> When I installed 7.10, my speaker output on my laptop is not recognized, I know it worked when i installed 6.10 on it awhile ago, anyone have any ideas?
<putnum> i guess paths
<dumasymptote> does anybody know if the bluetooth functionality of ubuntu is worth it?
<prince_jammys> Picachoo: how about #games, or google, or anywhere but here?
<filo1234> Pelo:  wait i have found with my error truth syslog is a bug
<john_> NigelS_: well...i went to system, preferences, sound and everything is on autodetect  except sound capture. there is no autodetect option for me. right now i have ALSA selected in audio conferencing and for default mixer tracks i have realtek  selected
<PriceChild> dumasymptote, we don't know if its worth it to you. We are not you.
<filo1234> Pelo:  TIOCGSERIAL is not supported
<ptn107> can my separate home partition be shared between debian and ubuntu (where the username is the same) without too much hassle?
<Picachoo>  but i only want most popular , most rated and most played. quality games
<Pelo> filo1234, I don't realy know anyting about bluetooth , which is why I pointed you to the forum , I'm too poor to have anyting fancy
<Yahooguntu> anyone know the ohio loco team's irc channel?
<prince_jammys> ptn107: should be, yes
<amenado> ptn107-> yes if they have same uid and gid
<simmerz> NigelS_: they're the same config file then?
<PriceChild> ptn107, it may cause problems with the same applications having different versions on each, misreading the preferences
<pike_> dumasymptote: depends.  ive tested bluetooth keyboards+mice and they 'just work' i guess it depends on the hardware
<PriceChild> Yahooguntu, #ubuntu-us-oh
<Yahooguntu> PriceChild: thanks
<ptn107> PriceChild: thats what I was worrying about
<sutabi> anyone no what file ineed to mod to get a username to log automatically in?
<Pelo> ptn107,  which almost no hassle, as long as the progs you are using on both ar the same versions there should be no issue
<pike_> ptn107: i do that usually. i guess it may not be a good idea but ive not had a problem
<Pelo> sutabi, you mean to log in automaticaly ?  meneu > SYSTEM> ADMIN > connection windows , or login windows,  3rd tab I think
<pike_> sutabi: gksu gdmsetup
<pike_> er what Pelo said
 * Pelo thinks pike is just showing off
<kjoz> I installed a path (kernel headers) yesterday and know my audio isnt working. Spent 2-3 days and finally got the audio and then a patch came out
<kjoz> any suggestions or help would be appreciated
<Pelo> !helpersnack | pike_
<ubotu> pike_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<pike_> :-)
<m1r> i have small problem with windows border, i am trying to install gnome desktop on server but i cant get top window border to show on desktop, i only see: file,edit,view... section
<m1r> any tips on that ?
<Pelo> kjoz, I'm not sure I get the problem , is your sound currently working or not ?
<pike_> m1r: are you running the window manager?
<NigelS_> simmerz: well yes if the version is the same, but actually in ubuntu  i was told the settings are listed in /boot/config-`uname -r`
<lazarus_lupine> I can't figure out why miro isn't working, I'm using the latest ubuntu version, but it seems to be a dbus permissions issue or something. I'm getting "no reply" erros from dbus, and "sudo miro" runs fine
<natlinuxnewbie> as my name suggest I am a linux newb. Used Win longtime since Dos 6.2. I have just now installed Ubuntu 5.04. I have a Win XP right next to me that I am trying to get the network seeing each other. The Linux can see "Shared Docs" on the XP, but the XP can't see the linux. I've downloaded SAMBA 3.0.28 to my linux desktop and  to now i dont know what to do. Please help?
<m1r> pike_ what package would that be ?
<sutabi> pike_ and Pelo i cantget to that menu, :( isn't there a file i can edit in a console
<pike_> m1r: try this in terminal in gnome: sudo apt-get install fluxbox; fluxbox&   <-- as a test
<PriceChild> natlinuxnewbie, 5.04 has reached End Of Life.
<PriceChild> natlinuxnewbie, I suggest you install Ubuntu 7.10, the Gutsy Gibbon.
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: Welcome to dark side of the force! :-)
<Pelo> sutabi, like pike said  sudo gdmsetup
<m1r> pike_ , i have gnome runing
<kjoz> Pelo, nope not working, i get this error message: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<pike_> m1r: yeah try that though
<simmerz> NigelS_: so they are!
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: Yeah, you really should axe your install and go up to Gutsy -- 5.04 is old
<Pelo> kjoz, open a terminal and type alsamixer
<natlinuxnewbie> Princechild I know. due to broadband limits ill not be installing untill 10 days. :)
<simmerz> thanks
<Cpudan80> Real old
<m1r> pike_ , ok
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: There is a package you can download for samba
<Cpudan80> !samba | natlinuxnewbie
<ubotu> natlinuxnewbie: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: That should do it for you
<kjoz> Pelo, I get this error: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<natlinuxnewbie> I said ive got samaba but i dont know what to do now
<Pelo> kjoz, sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<sutabi> pelo, i don have a ketboard to type on so im on my windows using o-screen to type, and hope to editthe file from here
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: How did you get it?
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: via apt-get ?
<sutabi> duel-boot
<Photocopy> lol
<natlinuxnewbie> cpudan80 i googled it and downloaded it my gnome desktop
<Pelo> sutabi, this is a bit over my head, maybe you should check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: So you got a tar.gz --- who knows if that even works with ubuntu
<kjoz> Pelo, got this error when i typed that in: E: Couldn't find package alsamixer
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: You need to use the apt-get version ---- sudo apt-get install samba
<Pelo> kjoz, hold on
<natlinuxnewbie> i can open it. but how do i install it?
<mjgoins_> I am in a loop where I can't remove edgy-wallpapers without installing gutsy-wallpapers, but guts-wallpapers is considered broken by the presence of edgy-wallpapers (recently tried to double-upgrade from edgy to feisty to gutsy). any advice?
<natlinuxnewbie> ah ok
<m1r> pike_ failed to load database:/root/.fluxbox/init ... and then loads of faileds
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: You would have to compile it, which is way more effort than you need to do
<jones> anyone else having random crash/reboots with the new kernel?
<pike_> sutabi: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf file
<MrKnights> Admin, Mods, etc could you unban l3w1s, the software he was using which is addon for mirc is not deleted and he didn't meen to come on this irc server with it, he opened the wrong client program.
<pike_> m1r: youre running gnome as root?
<Pelo> kjoz,  sudo apt-get install alsa-utils alsa-tools alsa-tools-gui
<m1r> pike_ i think no
<Pelo> kjoz, and also alsamixergui
<m1r> pike_ , i login as user to gnome
<pike_> m1r: so basically you have ubuntu-server install and then you used apt-get to grab the gnome packages?
<jrod> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<john_> NigelS_: i got sound to work in TS but not the OS somehow...how does that one work out? lol
<ahorriblemess> help! I have no sound. I followed the instructions on here: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690942
<natlinuxnewbie> cpudan80 should i reinstall linux (so that I have my boot partition seprate from my data) or is this a none issue?
 * Pelo can't beleive someone just went !list in this channel, he feels like he's on dalnet 
<pike_> m1r: did you do a sudo -i in the terminal or anything?
<m1r> pike_ , x-window-syste-core gnome-session gnome-applets nautilus metacity gdm
<ahorriblemess> including backing up, but when I tried to get my settings back I rebooted and still no sound
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, do you have a volume icon in the top panel ?
<ahorriblemess> do I need to reinstall gutsy again or can I work around this somehow?
<kjoz> Pelo, kk done, it added a lot of crap under Sound
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: yes but  has a "no" symbol
<Pelo> kjoz, try typing alsamixer in the terminal again
<pike_> m1r: echo $USER says your username?
<simmerz> NigelS_: looks like HIGHMEM_4G is set as an option, which means PAE is enabled, right?
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: and "no devices found" if I try to adjust volume
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, goto menu > system> admin > user ,  look at the properties of your username,  see if you are allowed to use sound devices
<m1r> pike_ , one sec, i check, rebooting
<kjoz> Pelo, same error :( alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: That is the preferred way to do things I guess --- but I wouldnt start over just to get that
<Pelo> kjoz, ahorriblemess   type lspci in the terminal , see if your can tell if your sound card is listed
<ahorriblemess> Pelo" yes I can
 * Pelo is crap at hardware stuff
<Photocopy> Alright
<m1r> pike_ , i am login in as user, not as root, m1r@ubuntu:-$
<brian__> actually, its way better at recognizing hardware that most distros
<Photocopy> I installed wihtout the network cable and it skipped configuring apt and it skipped updates
<Photocopy> How do I get these now?
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: I don't think so,
<natlinuxnewbie> btw how do i reply to cpudan80 without typing the full name (X-Chat2.4.1)
<Cpudan80> tab
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, pastebin the results so I can have a look
<kjoz> Pelo, Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ahorriblemess> ok
<Cpudan80> cpu<tab> tab completes me in most channels
<ahorriblemess> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<prince_jammys> natlinuxnewbie: cpu<tab> enter
<jones> anyone else having random crash/reboots with the new kernel?
<Pelo> brian__, I was not criticising ubuntu I was commenting on my own skill
<brian__> tab in BitchX too
<Pelo> ahorriblemess,  isn'T your sound card a usb one ?
<natlinuxnewbie> Cpudan80, prince_jammys thanks :)
<brian__> Pelo ahh,ok, no worries
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55935/
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Do you need help with that kjoz sound issue.. is it nvidia ?  I hqad a user insist there is a bug with those.
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: not sure
<Pelo> kjoz, ok , your card is listed, righr click the volume icon in the top pannel , select properties, or prefernces, see if you can select another device
<Photocopy> I installed ubuntu wihtout my network cable in cause it was hanging configuring apt when scanning remote mirror or something, and it told me it skipped this, and security updates? How do I now do what it skipped?
<pike_> m1r: if you run metacity & does it fix the problem?
<natlinuxnewbie> Cpudan80, so. I would i use apt get or synaptic package manager?
<Hammer89> what's a good program for transcoding audio on linux? (something similar to bonkenc)
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: my graphics card is Nvidia and I had to do a few things to get that recognized, so when I see "Unknown Device" I assume it's the graphics card
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, please take over with kjoz  you seem to know more about it
<pike_> m1r: basically it sounds like your window manager isnt starting up
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: either or
<wng-> When I installed 7.10, my speaker output on my laptop is not recognized, I know it worked when i installed 6.10 on it awhile ago, anyone have any ideas?
<m1r> pike_ working
<miladen> how do i open a rar archive with password?
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: the command I gave you earlier is the exact command you can type at a command line
<pike_> m1r: cool
<m1r> pike_ all ok now many tnx
<natlinuxnewbie> ah ok thankx
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, check in menu > system> admin > restricted drivers are there any drivers in need of installing ?
<m1r> pike_ i reboot to check
<PaPaFD> I have a small 10 gig internal disk that is not set up correctly  can anyone help me correct it?
<pike_> m1r: one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: np..  kjoz  gimme just a sec
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: no
<wng-> miladen, 'man unrar'
<m1r> pike_ yes ?*
<pike_> m1r: you need to add metacity to startup somewhere so
<pike_> !metacity | m1r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pike_> lol
<kjoz> Jack_Sparrow: Sounds good sir
<pike_> !startup | m1r
<ubotu> m1r: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<m1r> :)
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, is this a laptop ?
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: I followed all those instructions from that forum post... isn't there some way to undo all of that?
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: yes it is
<Photocopy> Jack_Sparrow: So its installed now, how do I configure apt, and install security updates (It told me it skipped that too)
<m1r> pike_ , why dosent it start automaticly ?
<m1r> pike_ if i reinstall metacity, will it start automaticly ?
<pike_> m1r: are you being taken to login screen when ubuntu boots?
<Jack_Sparrow> Photocopy: glad that worked but I am on a different problem at the moment
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, I have no idea about the forum post,  try this , look up your comp model in this list, see if there are any recommendations    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<m1r> yes pike
<Photocopy> Jack_Sparrow... Alright, its hard to find help here, thanks for earlier
<m1r> pike_ i restared x and i lost borders again, i try resintall metacity
<pike_> m1r: thats odd. not sure where that is set but you could sudo dpkg-reconfigure metacity or something maybe i dunno id probably just add it to something so it runs at startup
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: the thing is, it worked when I first installed 7.10, up until I tried to reconfigure the sound card so I can get headphone recognition
<Jack_Sparrow> kjoz  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55936/   save that text as a file on your desktop please
<Jack_Sparrow> Photocopy: system admin update manager...
<MrKnights> Admin, Mods, etc could you unban l3w1s, the software he was using which is addon for mirc is not deleted and he didn't meen to come on this irc server with it, he opened the wrong client program.
<natlinuxnewbie> Cpudan80,  Next step?
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, find the howto you used again and gimme the links I'll see what I can find to undo
<m1r> pike_ failed to load theme clearlooks, probably thats problem ?
<pocketdrummer> Where are programs saved after you install them?
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: Now you configure it
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: ok, thank you I appreciate it, I'll get it
<Jouva> Just for hack value because I have one, I was wondering if there's a PAM library file (or similar) that lets me use one of VeriSign's VIP Security Token keyfobs as a required piece of input for authentication
<Cpudan80> !samba | natlinuxnewbie
<ubotu> natlinuxnewbie: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690942
<Jack_Sparrow> pocketdrummer: /var/cache/apt/archives  are the debs
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: Read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Pelo> pocketdrummer,  linux is not like windos,  progs are not saved to one specific place but the executable can usualy be found in /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin
<xinx> hi
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: I backed up my configuration, then tried to reinstall it like it says at the end of the instructions... but it didn't work
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, gimme a few minutes
<kjoz> Jack_Sparrow: kk done, saved it as a txt on my desktop
<Photocopy> Jack_Sparrow: Weird, it says my system is up to date, i checked a few times.
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: wait a sec, that's the wrong one
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: ok
<Photocopy> Thanks anyway
<Photocopy> Im out
<xinx> I would like to know how to install nvidia drivers on Ubuntu please :)
 * Pelo is not unavailable
<Pelo> !nvidia > xinx check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<pocketdrummer> Pelo: So, I have WorkRave installed, and I want to know how to make it run on startup. Where would I look for that?
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: This one:: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html
<Jack_Sparrow> kjoz: get to terminal   cd Desktop
<wng-> When I installed 7.10, my speaker output on my laptop is not recognized, I know it worked when i installed 6.10 on it awhile ago, anyone have any ideas?
<natlinuxnewbie> Cpudan80,  thanx. I note on the first thing smbfs is depreciated. Should i ignore that?
<Pelo> pocketdrummer,  start the prog, only have progs you want on startup running, go to menu > system> prefs> sessions , 3rd tab , click the save sesssion button
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: The first one was wrong, use the second link
<natlinuxnewbie> ok
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: The first one tells you how to connect a windows share, if I understand you correctly -- you want to host a server accessible via windows (second thing)
<kjoz> Jack_Sparrow: yup, i am CD'd in the desktop in the terminal
<Pelo> ahorriblemess,  sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-tools
<pocketdrummer> Pelo: Ok. But, just for reference, how would I do it if I went to "Add"?
<Jack_Sparrow> kjoz: what did you name the file
<Pelo> pocketdrummer, it's buggy atm,  better do it my way
<natlinuxnewbie> Cpudan80,  not sure about the server thing. I want windows to see my linux
<jerbear> i have a startup script (not written by me), i've used update-rc.d to set it to start on boot, but it never starts and i can't tell if it even tries to start. i can start it manually and it works. any ideas what could be wrong?
<pocketdrummer> Pelo: Oh, ok.
<kjoz> Jack_Sparrow: script.txt
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: thanks, should I keep my current version or say "no" because my current version is wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> kjoz: sudo bash script.txt
<Dr_willis> jerbear,  you could just run it from rc.local
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: I'm sorry, I mean type Y so install the provided package
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, say no
<jerbear> Dr_willis: yeh, but i shouldn't have to
<Dr_willis> jerbear,  it may be the startup script is not doing somthing right - ive never written my own.
<red_one> where does the ubuntu package for firefox3b3 live?
<Dr_willis> jerbear,  compare it to the other scripts I guess.
<acridfusion> hi yes , um i dont need any help i find out there is an IRC for this (via Pidgin) and for once everything seems to be going fine so yeah ;) awesome!
<mike> hi all i have just done sudo apt-get install gdm, then i typed "startx" its not working, can anyone help me
<Jack_Sparrow> red_one: the beta3 wont be in the repos
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, you want to install the pacakge from the command I gave you , and ditch the one that currently is not working , so what ever answer fits that scenario
<NigelS_> simmerz: I don't believe so, I have no systems with > 4gb of ram :) but I believe you want HIGHMEM_64G which is provided by the server kernel image I believe
<xinx> System → Administration → Restricted Devices Manager   I cant find this for some reason
<pike_> acridfusion: welcome to ubuntu. /join #ubuntu-offtopic if ya wanna chat
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: right, haha sorry for the confusion
<Thedjatclubrock> I installed ubuntu, and then installed kubuntu desktop thru apt-get. now when I startup the loading logo is kubuntu, how di I switch it back?
<acridfusion> hey thx pike
<Dr_willis> mike,  gdm is the login manager, startx, starts up a X session. bypassing gdm.  -
<brian__> its lame that its called pidgin now.. i still like gaim =)
<summatusmentis> I'm trying to finish up my Ubuntu installation to my MacBook, but I'm wondering what Alt_GR does
<danielski_pl_> does ANSI C compiler come with build-essential
<jerbear> Dr_willis: i could be wrong about this, but i think the only requirements are accepting the proper startup and shutdown commands
<NigelS_> danielski_pl_: yep, gcc
<Photocopy> Hi
<mike> dr_willis do i need to restat then
<Photocopy> Back again/.
<elninja> I'm sure this has been discussed before, but with all of the praise for new systems that use solid state disks I was wondering why people don't just install their OS on a flash drive and use the hard drive for data? Wouldn't that give you the same speed benefits?
<red_one> Jack_Sparrow, not even 'experimental'?
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: ok, well I typed N at first, then I entered the command again and hit "Y" and it said alsa-base and tools is already the newest version
<Dr_willis> jerbear,  No idea really. Ubuntu uses 'upstart' now- So i dont know what the specifics are any more
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, this is the only thing I can find in those instrucitons that is easily undone,  hopefully this will force a reinstall of the default options,  try that if that doesn't work ,... backup yoru /home folder and reinstall
<ahorriblemess> man
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: then you want a server
<Thedjatclubrock> Why doesn't ubuntu display any users in the login window
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: ok, thanks alot
<Photocopy> When I had the LiveCD in I could see my NTFS Windows XP drive in the "Computer" In places. I cannot now that im on my installed ubuntu. Why? How can I fix this?
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: uh.... I also don't really know how to backup my home folder
<simmerz> NigelS_: ah ok I see. That would explain why a machine with 4G RAM would only show 2.5G? the rest is in lowmem?
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, welcome to the joy of linux,   messing up and then fixing it and still kepping your data and settings
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: or how to use it to restore all my settings and driver info
<kjoz> Jack_Sparrow: kk its going
<xinx> my Ubuntu doesnt show Restricted Devices Manager !  System → Administration → Restricted Devices Manager
<Jack_Sparrow> red_one: Possibly, or perhaps ask in Ubuntu+1  Hardy
<Thedjatclubrock> I installed ubuntu, and then installed kubuntu desktop thru apt-get. now when I startup the loading logo is kubuntu, how di I switch it back?
<danielski_pl_> nigels: thanx
<red_one> Jack_Sparrow, where?
<pike_> Thedjatclubrock: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm i think
<Dr_willis> mike,  start the gdm service perhaps? startx should spawn a X session IF X is configured right.
<Jack_Sparrow> red_one: /j #Ubuntu+1
<NigelS_> elninja: an ordinary flash drive would connect via the usb bus I imagine - that wouldn't be as good as sata plus flash has a limited number of writes which you could burn through quite quickly under some ordinary conditions
<Photocopy> When I had the LiveCD in I could see my NTFS Windows XP drive in the "Computer" In places. I cannot now that im on my installed ubuntu. Why? How can I fix this?
<NigelS_> simmerz: there's a 3g/1g split
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, boot the live cd,  create a new partiton out of the free space you have on the hdd,  copy your /home filder to it ,  then just clean install ubuntu , use manual partitioning and tell itto use the partiton your /home folder is on for your /home folder
<xavieran> How do I set my desktop background to be a color instead of a picture?
<NigelS_> simmerz: there's an article on kerneltrap about it, one mo
<pike_> !ntfs | Photocopy may help
<ubotu> Photocopy may help: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<summatusmentis> does anyone here run ubuntu on a macbook? How do I get my apple key to work like it does in OS X?
<mike> dr_willis it does, but then it says that x could not be started, is there a way to reconfigure it, its a server install and i have install 6.06 on this before and it worked fine
<ubuntu_> hi. after every reboot my machine forgets the WPA password. it is on manual configuration, and when I set the WPA key, it connects. there is wpa-psk line in /etc/network/interfaces among other settings, but it does not connect/authenticate after reboot. I have to go in the nm-applet to enter again the key so it authenticates. how to fix that?
<xavieran> It's probably something pretty simple but I have no idea how...
<NigelS_> simmerz: http://kerneltrap.org/node/2450
<Pelo> ahorriblemess, I can't help further tonight , I have to go and get some sleep,  best of luck
<Jack_Sparrow> kjoz: when it finishes you need to log out then back in. You might want to try alsamixer before you do..
<Pelo> g'night all
<pocketdrummer> What does it mean when Synaptic says something isn't authenticated?
<Photocopy> Thanks
<elninja> NigelS, wouldn't you have the same problem with a sata drive that uses flash memory? And you could use a swap partition on your hard drive, or a swap on a 2nd usb key, to mitigate the risk of data loss from wearing out the drive.
<ahorriblemess> Pelo: thank you so much
 * Pelo knows that Jack_Sparrow  will be able to help everyone left 
<simmerz> NigelS_: thanks
<Thedjatclubrock> pike_: It is still the kubuntu logo :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Ouch
<Dr_willis> mike,  theres some command line to reconfigure X. but i never can rember it. :)  odd that it stopped working. You may want to reinstall your nvidia or ati drivers. also.
<Pelo> until nickrud shows up
<Pelo> :-)
<pike_> Thedjatclubrock: oh you mean the usplash ?
<mike> dr_willis: thank you
<slonbg> hi. after every reboot my machine forgets the WPA password. it is on manual configuration, and when I set the WPA key, it connects. there is wpa-psk line in /etc/network/interfaces among other settings, but it does not connect/authenticate after reboot. I have to go in the nm-applet to enter again the key so it authenticates. how to fix that?
<pike_> !usplash | Thedjatclubrock
<ubotu> Thedjatclubrock: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Thedjatclubrock> pike_: The startup logo with the bar under it
<slonbg> sry for the repat, made by mistake
<elninja> NigelS_, plus if the flash drive is just the OS and your data is on the hard disk. Then the worst case scenario is you have to reload the OS.
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI, I am taking the wife out to dinner in a few minutes
<pike_> Thedjatclubrock: yeah see that link
<karl__> anyone know a command-line specific way to make a process low priority?
<xavieran> karl__ nice?
<slonbg> karl_: nice ?
<karl__> ahh
<Dr_willis> karl__,  the nice/renice command
<karl__> couldn't remember it
<pike_> !nice | karl__
<ubotu> karl__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<slonbg> ~wpa
<slonbg> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alecwh> I'm currently using the "Goom" visualization for Totem. Lately I'm getting very bored of it, is it possible to download additional visualizations for Ubuntu?
<NigelS_> elninja: yes, the interface isn't the point wrt the limited number of writes and people have changed the algorithms that handle disk commits to better distribute them over the disk - fragmentation is not an issue with flash after all since all blocks have the same access rate - so I expect people will use them in future; I'm looking forward to - just need the cost/size ratio to improve and overall capacity
<xavieran> How do I set my desktop background to be a color instead of a picture?
<xavieran> It's probably something pretty simple but I have no idea how...
<Dr_willis> xavieran,  I though there was acheck box right on the 'set wallpaper' tab thing.
<NigelS_> it's odd so many don't know what nice is any more :)
<Dr_willis> Not in gnome right now. :) but it wasent too hard.
<khaotik> how can i tell if my web cam is being picked up
<xavieran> Ah...I have done it...
<xavieran> thank you Dr_willis
<nickrud> NigelS_: it's a hard world out there
<gdfgdfg> YOUTUBE CRASHED
<xavieran> Yippee...
<NigelS_> nickrud: ba boom tish :)
<LTawsome> YOUTUBE CRASHED?
<LTawsome> !!!!!!!!
<LTawsome> ANYONE NO Y
<LTawsome> http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_upload
<karl__> wow yeah it did
<wng-> When I installed 7.10, my speaker output on my laptop is not recognized, I know it worked when i installed 6.10 on it awhile ago, anyone have any ideas?
<khaotik> how can i tell if my web cam is being picked up
<Dr_willis> Stop the presses! Youtube is flakey! :0
<LTawsome> IT WAS SCEINTOLOGY
<Dr_willis> heh.
<LTawsome> SCEINTOLOGY
<natlinuxnewbie> Cpudan80,  should i create a specific folder that i can share with windows?
<LTawsome> DID
<LTawsome> IT
<NigelS_> heh, raise the drawbridge, draw closed the shutters - if their userbase is set loose upon the us we're doomed!
<alecwh> How do I install additional visualizations in ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> LTawsome: Stay on topic please
<LTawsome> THIS IS AN EMEGANCY
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: ehhh yeah that's what I would do
<LTawsome> !!
<Cpudan80> PriceChild: Ping LTawsome
<khaotik> is there a command i can type to see if its being recognized??
<Starseed> crazy, youtube's down
<khaotik> is there a command i can type to see if its being recognized??
<stooge> i am using ubuntu 6.06. i have installed samba for the network, set my user name & password in samba. i can't see the other computers on the windows network. help please?
<natlinuxnewbie> Cpudan80,  does it matter where? whats a good place for a shared folder?
<natlinuxnewbie> Cpudan80,  ...on my linux
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: cd ~; mkdir windowsShare; chmod 777 windowsShare;
<Cpudan80> That should get you started
<natlinuxnewbie> what will it do?
<Dr_willis> stooge,  how did you set the password in samba?  smbpasswd -a username sets the samba password for  that machines users home dir. not whats used on othe rmachines.
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: Move to your home directory, make a directory called windowsShare, make it so anyone can mess with it
<Photocopy> http://pastebin.com/m28463185          Help please
<pocketdrummer> So, this may sound dumb, but now that I have screenlets installed, how do I run it?
<mneptok> LTawsome: please feel free to stop trolling
<pocketdrummer> Wait, I might have just figure it out...
<stooge> sudo smbpasswd -L -a logname
<glick> hey is anyone runnin ubuntu on a dell latitude D830?
<LTawsome> OMG IM NOT
<Starseed> I'm trying to figure out what video care to buy, it's making my head spin
<Jack_Sparrow> LTawsome: MAy I have a quick pm please
<LTawsome> U TUBE CRASHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LTawsome> WHAT A PM?
<natlinuxnewbie> Cpudan80, is that a good idea? is it safe in my network?
<Dr_willis> stooge,  if you cant see shares on other machines.. thats not really an issue on the local machine.  You did set the samba password on those machines? Checkyour workgroups also..
<Jack_Sparrow> Private word with you
<Dr_willis> stooge,  Ive beenusing the smbfuse tools mainly these days to access the samba shares
 * Cpudan80 looks at mneptok 
<Photocopy> http://pastebin.com/m28463185  Can I get some help please
<Shuggle> how can I install the grub files to a separate partition when using the ubuntu installer?
<glick> anyone?
<elninja> NigelS_, yeah. Right now though, you can pick up an 8gb drive for relatively cheap (<$50). In most cases, that 8gb is enough for the system files and software. Then you have the entire hard disk free to use for your swap partition, /home partition, and any other data. You can buy a second usb key to use for redundancy, in case your OS gets fucked up. That way you just plug in your backup, and everything is back up and running wi
<elninja> thin seconds.
<stooge> brb i have to see if the others can see me...
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: it should be safe
<NigelS_> Photocopy: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Photocopy> 7.10
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: I've never set up a samba server --- you should really read the doc and just try it, worst you can do is end up with a mucked up folder or something, no biggie
<mike> can someone point me a direction to configure a laserjet 6p in ubuntu server
<Photocopy> NigelS_: 7.10
<natlinuxnewbie> Cpudan80, i did read it. I couldnt understand it :)
<musikgoat> anyone here have any trouble compiling vmhgfs  from the vmware-tools  in xubuntu?  I'm getting driver compile errors
<billenium> Is there a way to reinstall ubuntu without using the CD? like reformat it?
<chubs__> unetbootin
<stooge> windows work group can see & access my ubuntu shared files with no problem
<stooge> how do i access the windows work group???
<NigelS_> Photocopy: well the error implies that you already have the drive listed in fstab - and gnome should automount your drives anyway - what;s in your /etc/fstab?
<Photocopy> Oh yeah, NigelS_ Its actually IN there
<Photocopy> I dont understand how to mount it
<nickrud> !install | billenium there's a variety of ways to install
<ubotu> billenium there's a variety of ways to install: ntation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - Also /msg ubotu automate
<Starseed> athlon 64's run fine in 32 bit mode right ?
<Photocopy> NigelS_: Fstab: http://pastebin.com/m3fbccf38
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Starseed> they're just optimized for 64?
<nickrud> Starseed: yes
<Starseed> k
<pocketdrummer> Is there a way to make screenlets pop up only when you press a button (like dashboard?)
<NigelS_> Photocopy: if you go to the computer section in places it ought be there, you can right click and mount - or otherwise type sudo mount /dev/sda1
<Photocopy> Its not there
<Photocopy> Thanks ill try
<jsestri2> if a file /dev/fuse has permissions: crw-rw---- root fuse   and I am a member of group "fuse" shouldn't I be able to access the file?
<Photocopy> it didnt work NigelS_
<Gun_Smoke> mike: Around?
<Photocopy> NigelS_: http://pastebin.com/m2e5ab96f
<Picachoo> wine wont allow sounds if i install a windows game by it?
<karl__> Picachoo: i think wine uses OSS and not ALSA
<maximilion_> Starseed, I have amd64, still run 32-bit for browser plugin compatibility
<Picachoo> karl__ whats oss and alsa?
<maximilion_> karl__, baaad wine! :)
<Photocopy> NigelS_: Hello? After trying that mount command I got this error: http://pastebin.com/m2e5ab96f
<karl__> Picachoo: they are two different sound servers
<karl__> OSS is older
<karl__> ALSA has OSS emulation, so you should be able to configure it to work
<karl__> might take a bit of tweaking
<natlinuxnewbie> Cpudan80,  I right clicked on that windowsShared and set the share properities there. Now windows can see it but its asking for username and password. Whys it doing that when there is no username and password set on it?
<maximilion_> Picachoo, OSS is close to hardware sound, and ALSA is a nice sound layer that provides compatibility and adherence to standards such as Open AL
<Picachoo> so i can run a windows game in linux with sounds same like i run it in windows?
<karl__> maximilion_: thanks for the acurate description
<Cpudan80> natlinuxnewbie: You have to setup the folder properly, I dont really know how to do it
<JohnnyFedora`> NigelS_, sorry... I am at a pub right now... by nativly I mean you can make programs to run for linux or windows and they can run them without needing to install anything... compiling is okay though
<Cpudan80> Anyway
<Cpudan80> I need to go
<pike_> Picachoo: if it works correctly itll have sound just fine sure
<Cpudan80> Gotta go help some intro CS kids with Java
<Cpudan80> C ya'll later
<natlinuxnewbie> cpu thnx
<Joelito> hi
<NigelS_> Photocopy: ah, then I know your problem
<maximilion_> karl__, I'm still not sure I've got that 100%, but that's how I've perceived it anyway :)
<Joelito> kdevelop is for kde, what's for gnome?
<Photocopy> NigelS_: Is it fixable easilY? lol
<Picachoo> pike maximilion_ oss only gives beeps i guess. and its used by wine. so no real sound ?
<Photocopy> Thatss
<Photocopy> important
<DrBeaverhausen> Help!  New iPod Nano won't work.  Mounts just fine, music transfers with Amerok, can see the music, but iPod won't see it.  As soon as its unmounted it says there's no music.  iPod was a gift to wife for Valentines day.
<maximilion_> Picachoo, No no, you will get accurate sound both if you spend some time setting up OSS or emulating it with ALSA :)
<NigelS_> Photocopy: gnome is automounting but for some reason your ntfs partition has been marked as dirty - that is to say it wasn't properly shut down - you need to boot into windows and then run a disk check on it, maybe schedule one - otherwise you can use the ntfsfix tools to fix the partition, or you can temporarily force the mount - I wouldn't recomment the last option
<Picachoo> maximilion_ will that slow the speed of game or it will be just like windows speed?
<maximilion_> Picachoo, what you mean is System Beep I think (the small speaker on the mobo :P)
<NigelS_> Photocopy: additionally, you're currently using the ntfs module whereas the newer ntfs-3g (fuse based) module allows for read/write
<natlinuxnewbie> see you
<barata> PROBLEMS .... how to convert whatever to mp4 or mov?
<barata> say avi
<Picachoo> maximilion_ yes
<Photocopy> NigelS_: Im confuuuuuuuused. What do I do? And Yes I need Read/write. Thats important too
<barata> I didnt realize that it would be this difficult to find
<NigelS_> Photocopy: I just told you
<Picachoo> maximilion_  i use mirc and it does that
<barata> ffmpeg just "says" it support it, but it doesnt convert
<Thedjatclubrock> pike_: It shutsdown w/ my logo but restarts with kubuntu;s
<Photocopy> NigelS_: Cause I dont know what that means. Can you make that any simpler?
<Dr_willis> barata,  i use avidmux to do that.
<maximilion_> Picachoo, I really have no idea if it will slow things down. I emulate OSS via ALSA and I get 156 fps in Quake 3 in 1600x1200 (not running in wine, but just an example :P)
<barata> TOO LONG Dr_willis
<barata> I want something with the command
<Dr_willis> barata,   Huh?
<mahmoud2> NigelS_: he is using ntfs-3g
<Dr_willis> lets be more vague then barata .....
<Picachoo> maximilion_ is quak 3 free?
<mahmoud2> Photocopy: Are you using Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<maximilion_> Picachoo, ioquake3 is (google)
<Photocopy> mahmoud2:Yes
<Picachoo> maximilion_ direct dl link?
<barata> avidemux is too long Dr_willis
<maximilion_> Me, I have the original, so I put in some time to make the original work :)
<Picachoo> maximilion_ what do you use if you dont use wine?
<barata> huh?
<NigelS_> thezanke: well, it depends what you want - if you want to have a gui this is where there are some issues - you could use java of course but that would break your no-install rule - you can do it in gtk, but that looks clunky to some, or qt which is cross-platform
<maximilion_> I use Ubuntu :)
<DrBeaverhausen> Can somebody help me with an iPod nano?
<barata> I use ffmpeg maximilion_
<mahmoud2> Photocopy: then you are using ntfs-3g ..  Is that an external HD ?
<NigelS_> mahmoud2: have they aliased ntfs to ntfs-3g now? his fstab still lists ntfs
<Photocopy> mahmoud2: No...
<Picachoo> maximilion_ what do you use if you dont use wine?
<NigelS_> Photocopy: you just need to boot into windows and run a disk check - should fix it
<maximilion_> But yeah, I will get around to installing wine some day... Used Linux 2 years ago, but I've just had Ubuntu 4 days, gimme some time will ya ? :)
<Photocopy> NigelS_: I dont know how to do that...
<mahmoud2> NigelS_: yes ntfs is aliased to ntfs-3g ... Ubuntu does not use the old ntfs anymore ..
<Picachoo> maximilion_ what do you use if you dont use wine?
<Dr_willis> i use avidmux which is a front end to ffmpeg and other tools....
<NigelS_> mahmoud2: good good
<maximilion_> Picachoo, read please ! :(
<Photocopy> mahmoud2 it asked me to pick one or the other and said the other was unstable, with the default answer being no, so I picked it
<maximilion_> up there, a few lines below your second repetition ;)
<Picachoo> maximilion_  iam only saying that if i installed wine and run a windows game by it. will lit be the same as windows run it?
<mahmoud2> Photocopy: You need to boot into Windows and check the disk
<j1solutions> h3llo all
<Photocopy> mahmoud2: How?
<barata> ok ... I'm testing avidemux
<NigelS_> Photocopy: you can boot into windows i'm sure - then right click on my computer or the correct volume and select the tools tab then run a disk check
<Alangara> how do you change the timeout on GRUB
<Photocopy> Thanks nigels_
<barata> mahmoud2, the terrorist from UAE?
<Photocopy> theres still one itsy problem
<NigelS_> Photocopy: possibly simply booting into it and exiting it will fix it but this way you can be sure
<Dr_willis> Alangara,  its a setting in the menu.lst file near the top
<barata> bruenig, what's going on with #politics?
<j1solutions> Alangara: edit /etc/grub.conf
<mahmoud2> barata: ???
<Thedjatclubrock> Why doesn't ubuntu display any users in the login window
<barata> is it now censored
<Thedjatclubrock> Why doesn't ubuntu display any users in the login window
<Photocopy> NigelS_: About that one thing with that ntfs 3g or whatever... it asked me to pick one or the other and said the other was unstable, with the default answer being no, so I picked no... I dont think I actually have that.
<Alangara> cant, getting a not authorized error
<bruenig> barata, it isn't censored
<Photocopy> The script at
<Photocopy> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Photocopy> said so
<barata> I cant joint bruenig
<mahmoud2> Photocopy: from Windows Explorer you right click on the properties of the partition then Tools > Error Checking
<nickrud> Thedjatclubrock: because you haven't enabled it in system->admin->login manger
<bruenig> barata, I don't know why
<DrBeaverhausen> Can someone help me with an iPod nano?
<Thedjatclubrock> nickrud: No, I have, it used to list the users, but now it doesn't
<sn00zer> Alangara, use sudo if its in the command line and gksu gedit if you want gui
<nickrud> Thedjatclubrock: is it still enabled?
<Thedjatclubrock> nickrud: Chmod
<Thedjatclubrock> ?
<Thedjatclubrock> nickrud: Yes
<j1solutions> su root
<j1solutions> chinge 9999
<talcite__> hey guys, I'm finding that the gnome volume applet doesn't take the logarithmic quality of sound into account
<Thedjatclubrock> nickrud: I see where it is supposed to be
<mahmoud2> Photocopy: You probably did not shutdown your windows properly .. or your partition has a problem.
<Alangara> k.. what would i put in the line to have it not automatticly go to the first on the list?
<maximilion_> Picachoo, wine is not an emulator - it runs the intel code right off, so you should get the same CPU performance. To get the best video card performance, put in some time to get the correct Ubuntu gfx card drivers. Sound shouldn't effect graphics performance at all, but if you have a Pentium 3 sound might slow things down...
<Thedjatclubrock> just non mae
<mahmoud2> barata: so what were you saying ?
<Starnestommy> barata: you need to be registered and identified with NickServ to go there
<talcite__> does the applet just interact with the ALSA mixer?
<nickrud> Thedjatclubrock: just non mae ?
<Dr_willis> Thedjatclubrock,  different gnome themes either show , or dont show the list of users, and pictures.
<tato> how load a mod?
<talcite__> or does it interact with the driver module directly?
<Photocopy> mahmoud2: I understand, but that little talk between you and NigelS_: about that ntfs3g thing worries me that i dont think i can read/write once ive disk checked anyway
<emma> Is there a way to turn down the brightness of my monitor inside of Ubuntu?
<NigelS_> Photocopy: I see, I'm not so familiar with the latest ubuntu installer I'm afraid since it was a long while ago that I actually had to install but let's fix the first problem then we can see if you have write support later
<Thedjatclubrock> Dr_willis: It used to show all users (I know I haven't changed it)
<maximilion_> Picachoo, I really can't promise anything about wine - if you want 100% compatibility and performance, run Windoze I guess - but the beauty of Linux is it's easy and safe to install things and try ! :)
<meoblast001> hello.... i have a brother MFC-5440CN printer and i have a project tommorrow that i would really like to print off instead of putting it on a flash drive and taking it in asking a teacher to print it. I forget where the cups error logs are but i remember it saying the error was due to something called filters, how would i fix these to work with my printer?
<Photocopy> NigelS_:Thanks
<Photocopy> Ill try the disk check now then
<maximilion_> bah. :)
<icesword> ..
<mahmoud2> Photocopy: Do not worry .. NigelS_ got confused .. just do the error check :)
<maximilion_> Me, I will install Wine just to run Win98 DirectX games :)
<maximilion_> Wish me luck :P
<Alangara> on the grub/menu.lst what should be entered to cancel out the timeout feature?
<feysalus> woohoo, for the first time in ~8 years I finally have a linux setup where 'everything works'
<Alangara> where it load the OS after so long
<maximilion_> hey feysalus congrats! :)
<barata> that your Arabo Islamo terrorist kind is illegally using linux mahmoud2 !
<feysalus> yeah I'm really chilling now 8)
<Dr_willis> Alangara,  look in the file. theres a setting. Its default to 109
<NigelS_> mahmoud2: well, I wouldn't say confused per se; just not entirely abrest of the changelog ;P
<Dr_willis> Alangara,  look in the file. theres a setting. Its default to 10 i mean. :)
<maximilion_> I installed SUSE 2 years ago, there was always some hassle... Ubuntu made me finally stop from booting XP so often :)
<barata> hey .. the GPL is under US law that says ... 'no export of technology to terrorist'
<nickrud> emma: you can change the xgamma, how you do it will depend on your video card
<mahmoud2> !language | barata
<ubotu> barata: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nickrud> emma: and the driver that vid card is using
<Alangara> how do i take out the default time?
<barata> and the GPL does comply too actually
<j1solutions> ubuntu rocks
<Alangara> to never timeout
<Dr_willis> Alangara,  'Timeout 10'  change it to whatever...
<maximilion_> Indeed it does :)
<Nugget_> I installed Mint Linux on a Sony Vaio laptop I bought during the summer (because vista was crappy and I didnt want to buy XP). After I installed linux, it kept complaining that a hard drive failure was immenent, but everything worked fine so I ignored it
<j1solutions> Alangara, change the setting to 0 seconds
<Dr_willis> i got mine set to 60,
<Nugget_> anyhow, it seems the hard drive has failed
<maximilion_> Time to hit the hay, nn guys :)
<xinx> hello
<Nugget_> is linux to blame? I have no reason to believe that the hard drive was going to fail before hand. Did I do someting wrong? Bad kernel settings?
<maximilion_> (and possibly gals)
<Alangara> okie dokie... tnk
<Nugget_> I need to know if I should avoid installing linux on expensive laptops in the future
<nickrud> Nugget_: it kept telling you ...
<xinx> I have a question is there any program to download mp3 music like limewire for Ubuntu/
<j1solutions> Nugget_ i'd bet the drive was bad
<Dr_willis> Nugget_,  hard drives are the most unreliable part of a computer.
<NigelS_> Nugget_: you ignored a smart warning that a HD failure was about to happen? how long did that carry on for?
<thezanke> NigelS_, well I dont one single program that i make to run on both OSes i just need to be able to write things for both OSes
<barata> hey ubotu ... the topic is something like 'Ubuntu is being used by Arabo-animal terrorist and it is against the GPL"
<barata> how about that?
<xinx> I have a question is there any program to download mp3 music like limewire for Ubuntu? c
<mahmoud2> barata: besides you have to read the GPL carefully .. because it allows uses for any purpose :P
<Nugget_> NigelS_, it didnt complain till i installed linux
<maximilion_> Dr_willis, I count the days until humanity can leave clunky mechanical devices and move on... ;)
<NigelS_> you're tedious barata
<xinx> p2p?
<Dr_willis> !frostwire | xinx
<ubotu> xinx: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<thezanke> NigelS_, and i want the ability to make tons of different kinds of programs
<j1solutions> buttNugget: dont ignore failure messages, and always back your data
<nickrud> NigelS_: that's a very good word, imma gonna steal it
<Dr_willis> maximilion_,  im guessing in a year or 2 - solid state will be common. :)
<Nugget_> so I assumed it was because I wiped out a partition with the diagnostic utilities or something
<Dr_willis> maximilion_,  and affordable. :)
<barata> well ... many GPL-ed encription is also forbidden for the Arabo-animal terrorists
<nickrud> Dr_willis: maybe in your income class
<barata> Arabo-Muslimo animals
<maximilion_> Dr_willis, saving up for a tablet pc with *only* Intel Turbomemory on raid ;)
<simmerz> barata: you're overstepping the mark
<Nugget_> anyhow, when it boots it just says Error 17 in grub
<nickrud> !o4o | barata
<ubotu> barata: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  its in the high-end macs now. :)   I rember when  lcd's were 1000$+ now look at them.
<barata> but of course that low worms Arabo-muslimo-animals will always want to steal it
<astro76> !ops | barata
<ubotu> barata: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Nugget_> is there someway I can diagnose this before I wase money sending it in to Sony?
<NigelS_> nickrud: which word? :)
<mahmoud2> !ops | barada
<ubotu> barada: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<maximilion_> Dr_willis, my LCD was $1200 :P
<maximilion_> (Dell 27")
<Dr_willis> Nugget_,  why not just go buy a new hard drive?
<NigelS_> Nugget_: yes, SMART  - was some function of the bios giving this warning?
<nickrud> NigelS_: tedious
<nalioth> ubotu: tell barata about offtopic
<AndrewB> Please only use !ops once heh
<maximilion_> Bought it in time for xmas :D
<MatBoy> is there a way to setup softraid with the live installer ? I have the idea that the liveCD does not have the option anymore
<NigelS_> nickrud: oh :)
<NigelS_> Nugget_: if you run SMART on it you can get an idea of what failed, run tests etc
<j1solutions> Nugget google ultimate boot disk
<j1solutions> it has some great utilities for drive checking
<maximilion_> nn
<michael> hello
<Rafabe> hi
<michael> cant someone help with firefox on 7.04
<mahmoud2> AndrewB: I did not see the other requests
<j1solutions> whats wrong michael
<AndrewB> mahmoud2: np :)
<mneptok> !ask > michael
<xinx> Question every time you install like a program it is necessary to restart on Ubuntu like Frostwire? is not opening after the installation :[
<michael> firefox keeps crashing. i've looked up causes and fixes on net but to no use
<Rafabe> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.04. The LiveCD loads, then I select install, select "manual partitioning", and after selecting my options, it freezes while fetching the partitioner. Is there a way I can load the partitioner manually?
<j1solutions> michael, when does it crash?
<Rafabe> from the command-linem without loading the LiveCD OS, I mean
<michael> when i start firefox from cmd line i get the libspell errors
<g0blin> hello people when i open my terminal why i always lost the history -c ?
<g0blin> always
<g0blin> :S
<karl__> how can i view the total load on my system? top gives an average, but i want the current total
<j1solutions> thats normal goblin
<Nugget_> j1solutions, thanks... downloading i now
<meoblast001> hello.... i have a brother MFC-5440CN printer and i have a project tommorrow that i would really like to print off instead of putting it on a flash drive and taking it in asking a teacher to print it. I forget where the cups error logs are but i remember it saying the error was due to something called filters, how would i fix these to work with my printer?
<Nugget_> *it
<g0blin> j1solutions: nope thats not
<g0blin> j1solutions: i never type history -c
<g0blin> automatic is that :S
<michael> it crashes all the time it seems now
<Nugget_> ugh.. sucks though.
<g0blin> how to keep my history?a
<Joelito> Is there a tweak that helps me add to any folder the instruction "Open terminal here"?
<nickrud> Joelito: install nautilus-open-terminal
<j1solutions> im thinking about killing myself
 * Rafabe golf claps
<Photocopy> NigelS_: So I reboot after diskchecking, and there I see sda1 on my ubuntu desktop. How do I know if i have read/write now?
<michael> i am thinking of killing this ubuntu install
<michael> i am so frustrated with it right now
<imagine> I'm having an issue with DNS server.. my DNS server is all set up.. and it's behind my router.. now.. in my /etc/resolv.conf on my other computer, what nameserver do I use My routers' IP or my DNS Server or both ?
<michael> so much i grabbed my xp disk
<m1r> problem with windows border, metacity dont startup on system boot leaving all windows borderless , any tips to fix this ?
<NigelS_> Photocopy: well, try creating a file would be a good start :)
<glick> hey is anyone here running a dell latitude d830?
<mahmoud2> Photocopy: just try creating a new folder or a file
<glick> with ubuntu?
<imagine> cuz right now I can ping my server using the fqdn every once in a while only
<feysalus> j1solutions: don't
<michael> anyone experience the libhunspell error with firefox?
<DIL_> d800
<Photocopy> NigelS_: mahmoud2: The folder "blahlols" apparently now exists within the folder "Game Recordings"    Success/fail?
<Joelito> nickrud: Thanks :)
<Rafabe> fail...I mean success
<NigelS_> Photocopy: sounds like success :)
<noodz> hey, i have kind of a strange request... i'm looking for a way to disable ubuntu's battery sensors so that the battery will continue to charge even though ubuntu believes its full.  i know the reading in gnome is wrong because when the battery has "2 minutes remaining" it actually stays on for over an hour... I think its capable of more, but it stops charging at 20wh ccompared to an original 80
<Photocopy> NigelS_: Thanks, now I need to get sound working, and ubuntu studio installed so I can start working on my homemade solo album. whoot
<NigelS_> Photocopy: so you get why sda1 didn't appear before yes? maybe your computer crashed in windows, or the power went - for whatever reason it wasn't properly shutdown by windows
<michael> anyone familiar with firefox crashes?
<michael> forums are no help
<Photocopy> NigelS_:Yeah actually, when my ubuntu installation failed the third time and it booted windows i just did a hard reset
<NigelS_> Photocopy: that would do it :)
<xinx> !frostwire
<Photocopy> NigelS_: I need to get sound working now.
<xinx> !Frostwire
<xinx> omg can someone post the link please?
<xinx> ? Frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<mahmoud2> michael: how many tabs do you have opened when it crashes?
<Photocopy> NigelS_: Think you can help with that?
<NigelS_> thezanke: if you just want to be able to write apps for both OSs then there's really no limit to what language you can use, C++, python, java, C etc
<NigelS_> Photocopy: it ought to be working now - what's your hw?
<thezanke> dont you have to install python to use programs written in it?
<Photocopy> NigelS_: my hardware?
<Starnestommy> thezanke: usually, yes
<noodz> anybody have any idea about my question above?
<NigelS_> thezanke: it's an interpreted language yes, the interpreter is available for multiple OS's
<thezanke> NigelS_, yeah.. thats what i dont want... I want it to just run
<Photocopy> NigelS_: I guess I gotta go into windows and dxdiag to find out?
<thezanke> NigelS_, so i was thing c++ would be best
<NigelS_> thezanke: then C, C++ are what you want
<g0blin> Hello people how to change the name of my username ( i want to change the username: geekworx to g0blin ) how can i do that?
<thezanke> NigelS_, thats what i was hoping.. thank you
<NigelS_> Photocopy: so you have no audio whatsoever atm?
<Photocopy> NigelS_:Correct
<michael> duh... i just unchecked my spell check. think that might work.
<g0blin> somebody can help me?
<IndyGunFreak> g0blin: just create a new user account.
<g0blin> IndyGunFreak: but i have too many goood files in this user :S
<NigelS_> g0blin: the usermod command can change the login
<IndyGunFreak> then deal with it.
<Photocopy> g0blin: /nick namehere
<IndyGunFreak> Photocopy: he's referring to ubuntu, not IRC
<Photocopy> g0blin: Nevermind... I see what you mean
<Photocopy> IndyGunFreak: I jut got that.
<NigelS_> g0blin: usermod -l I think
<NigelS_> g0blin: though this doesn't change the ~ dir - the -d and -m options help there, read its man page
<FLUXxXx> Hello! Does anyone know what's the difference between RSYSLOG and SYSKLOGD? Which one is more addvanced and which one would YOU use? Thanks!
<g0blin> geekworx@server:~$ usermod -l g0blin
<g0blin> usermod: user g0blin does not exist
<Rafabe> LiveCD install freezes right after I select the drives to format and what to mount them as, during "Detecting file systems"
<g0blin> :S
<Photocopy> NigelS_: Right I got no sound.
<FLUXxXx> also, why isn't rsyslog available in the ubuntu repo?!?!
<Rafabe> anything I can do to install Ubuntu with this CD or do I really have to download the Alternate install?
<NigelS_> g0blin: like I say read the man page and use the correct syntax
<crazy2k> Do you know of some software to make a song sound louder?
<g0blin> nigelr: i'm not so good with english :S
<noodz> crazy2k: i think vox can do that
<IndyGunFreak> Rafabe: well, you can try burning the ISO slower.. how fast did you burn the ISO?
<noodz> or something like that
<afour> HI
<xinx> anyone knows how to change the password for root please :)?
<iskin> Does anyone here know where I could go to find out how to remotely crash a computer on my network running windows. Possibly through a DoS attack or packet crafting.
<crazy2k> noodz: What is the name? vox?
<NigelS_> xinx: there is no root acct by default in ubuntu
<simmerz> crazy2k: might be sox you're after
<xinx> how can I create one?
<amenado> Rafabe-> can you open a terminal and mount those partitions manually ?
<Rafabe> indy: don't remember, but the CD has no defects when I run the test, so I don't think this is it.
<dman> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Rafabe> amenado: yes
<Starnestommy> NigelS_: there is, but it's unusable
<noodz> crazy2k: don't listen to me, thats not the right name... hah looking for you now though, ihave it somewhere
<Rafabe> the LiveCD works until I try to install
<NigelS_> xinx: you use sudo to access root level permissions, you don't always need one
<mahmoud2> xinx: why do you want the root?
<Rafabe> so I can mount/dismount etc
<g0blin> so people?
<xinx> I want to install Java
<g0blin> how to change the name of my username a ?
<Mechanimal> Anyone know how to change keyboard, I accidentally set it wrong?
<xinx> to run Frostwire
<amenado> Rafabe->  what filesystem are on those partitions ?
<NigelS_> Starnestommy: for all intents and purposes.. :)
<Rafabe> ext3
<mahmoud2> !root | xinx
<ubotu> xinx: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<crazy2k> simmerz: If it does what I need :)
<nickrud> xinx: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-javat6-plugin , done
<simmerz> i don't recall
<Rafabe> it detects them fine, since I was able to select them and check the "Format" box
<Photocopy> NigelS_:Thans for the help. I'll start installing ubuntustudio tonight and get sound working tomorrow. Thanks
<xinx> thx
<j1solutions> i have 2 kids
<FLUXxXx> also, why isn't rsyslog available in the ubuntu repo?!?!
<nickrud> xinx: last on is sun-java6-plugin , typo
<FLUXxXx> Hello! Does anyone know what's the difference between RSYSLOG and SYSKLOGD? Which one is more addvanced and which one would YOU use? Thanks!
<FLUXxXx> also, why isn't rsyslog available in the ubuntu repo?!?!
<g0blin> people i'm running linux ubuntu 7.10 how to change the name of my username please can somebody help me?
<amenado> Rafabe when you do an install those partitions are already mounted or not yet?
<xinx> jose@exos2:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-javat6-plugin
<xinx> Reading package lists... Done
<xinx> Building dependency tree
<xinx> Reading state information... Done
<xinx> E: Couldn't find package sun-javat6-plugin
<FloodBot2> xinx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xinx> omg
<g0blin> people i'm running linux ubuntu 7.10 how to change the name of my username please can somebody help me?
<^cLuBk|d^> why is that I already set the ip, dns, gateway. . I still cannot ping the dns ip ?
<nickrud> xinx: you missed my mentioning a typo, it's   sun-java6-plugin
<Rafabe> no, this is a LiveCD. By default they are not mounted, but as soon as I open "Computer", then they're all listed, and whichever one I click gets mounted.
<amenado> xinx->  no susch thing as sun-javatt6-plugin
<eck090> does anyone here use cedega? every time i run it i lagg up
<eck090> my internet goes really slow
<Rafabe> you think I should mount them all manually before running the installer?
<mahmoud2> !ask | g0blin
<ubotu> g0blin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mahmoud2> !repeat | g0blin
<ubotu> g0blin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cyberjames> ^cLuBk|d^: check your gateway
<xinx> amenado do you speak spanish?
<g0blin> mahmoud2: i ask 100 times help me :S
<amenado> !who | Rafabe
<ubotu> Rafabe: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<NigelS_> g0blin: I told you already :)
<amenado> xinx poquito
<NigelS_> g0blin: use the command usermod
<IndyGunFreak> g0blin: you were given the answer... pay attention
<Rafabe> amenado: sorry about that
<xinx> Necesito un poco de ayuda porfa
<DrBeaverhausen> Help, wife getting ready to kill me.
<amenado> xinx not really
<nickrud> !es | xinx there's a spanish channel if you like
<ubotu> xinx there's a spanish channel if you like: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<g0blin> NigelS_: i use it but i dont know english i cant get help from there
<NigelS_> DrBeaverhausen: #divorce, we really can't handle that here ;P
<Rafabe> Amenado: no, this is a LiveCD. By default they are not mounted, but as soon as I open "Computer" (Nautilus, I assume), then they're all listed, and whichever one I click gets mounted.
<meoblast001> i have a brother MFC-5440CN printer and i have a project tommorrow that i would really like to print off instead of putting it on a flash drive and taking it in asking a teacher to print it. I forget where the cups error logs are but i remember it saying the error was due to something called filters, how would i fix these to work with my printer?
<^cLuBk|d^> [10:41] <cyberjames> ^cLuBk|d^: check your gateway  <-- the gateway and the dns have the same ip
<amenado> Rafabe dismount them and do your install,
<DrBeaverhausen> Got her an iPod nano for valentines, but the music isn't transfering right.
<g0blin> NigelS_: help me tell me the command :S pLS dont say just usermod
<glick> has anyone installed ubuntu on a d830?
<glick> dell latitude?
<witepa> I was able to get  a Wireless USB dongle - WUSB54GC to work with either the r73 or r2500 driver... not quite sure which one actually worked.... two days ago, but last night, it stopped working somewhat randomly. What could the problem be?
<Rafabe> they were dismounted when I tried that. It was the 2nd time, and I had rebooted since the first install froze.
<aliljet> hey, does anyone have a link to guide on installing ubuntu on a powerbook g4?  (power pc arch..)
<SpaT> when is ubuntu getting a kernel upgrade?
<Dr_willis_> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Starnestommy> g0blin: usermod -l newname -d /home/newname oldname?
<IndyGunFreak> DrBeaverhausen: what program are you using to sync the ipod
<cyberjames> ^cLuBk|d^: how about the subnet mask? are you using class c ip address?
<aliljet> Dr_willis: thanks!
<DrBeaverhausen> Amerok.
<nickrud> SpaT: it gets patched regularly, but the version won't change until hardy is released
<^cLuBk|d^> yes cyberjames: 192.168.x.x
<DrBeaverhausen> I transfered about a gig of music.  The space has been filled.
<Dr_willis_> aliljet,  and thats about ALL i know on the topic. :P
<g0blin> Starnestommy: so to type usermod -l goblin -d /home/goblin geekworx?
<emma> I love Ubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> DrBeaverhausen: so whats the problem?
<g0blin> Starnestommy: i wants to remame my username: geekworx.
<^cLuBk|d^> but still cannot find the reason why i can't ping on 192.168.x.1
<Starnestommy> g0blin: if goblin is the new one and geekworx is the old one
<DrBeaverhausen> According to amerok the music it there, but when I unmount the ipod it shows no music.
<cyberjames> ^cLuBk|d^: what's your sub/netmask?
<xinx> Amenado can you type again the cmd please ? thanks :)
<g0blin> Starnestommy: so thats the correct command a ?
<amenado> Rafabe try again for the 3rd time?
<NigelS_> g0blin: that's the command but if you use -m as well it will also copy the contents of your current home dir
<^cLuBk|d^> cyberjames: 255.255.255.0
<IndyGunFreak> DrBeaverhausen: that makes no sense at all.
<DrBeaverhausen> All the files are mp3 or aac
<witepa> I was able to get  a Wireless USB dongle - WUSB54GC to work with either the r73 or r2500 driver... not quite sure which one actually worked.... two days ago, but last night, it stopped working somewhat randomly. What could the problem be?
<SpaT> nickrud: so they will patch the recently discovered vmsplice vuln?
<g0blin> NigelS_: i wants only to rename the name
<mohbana> does anyone use texlive?
<g0blin> nothing to lose in my files
<cyberjames> ^cLuBk|d^: are you using broadband router?
<amenado> xinx i dont really speak spanish fluently, I can understand some...
<j1solutions> i want to die
<DrBeaverhausen> ya I know.  I've been using amerok to handle my shuffle for a month now with out problem.
<Starnestommy> g0blin: usermod -m -l goblin -d /home/goblin geekworx ?
<witepa> Sorry for the repeat, I meant to edit the message and be more specific, but I accidentally entered
<Rafabe> amenado: sure, but since it's failing at the exact same place, I'm not holding my breath for the default installer to pass. Gimme 5 minutes for the LiveCD to load.
<DrBeaverhausen> On the info screen of the ipod it shows that the memory is being used.
<nickrud> SpaT: it's already released, came out monday
<g0blin> can i paste?
<g0blin> pls
<g0blin> on the pastbin
<g0blin> wait
<xinx> I need a hand amenado to install frostwire
<DrBeaverhausen> I can see the files on it.  Just won't play them.
<Starnestommy> g0blin: if it's more than one line long, use a pastebin
<amenado> Rafabe-> failing when it attempts to format your drive?
<dogmeat> any recommendations for upgrading to v 7.10 ? e.g. is it a can of worms, or worthwhile to do that?
<xinx> something is wrong the program is installed but is not opening because i need java I think
<iratik> Under System>Preferences>Appearance [Theme] ... where do I find more themes to install?
<g0blin> Starnestommy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4577/plain/ check here :S
<^cLuBk|d^> cyberjames: yes. .
<DrBeaverhausen> My wife hates linux and wants me to switch back to windows so I'm desperate.
<SpaT> nickrud: ah good to hear
<g0blin> Starnestommy: and tell me the correct what to type i don't understand really :S
<Rafabe> amenado: no, it fails right before it attempts that. When it syas "Detecting filesystems" (not the first time, they were already detected before)
<JohnRobert> what's the method of setting kernel variables these days .. as you can no longer echo values in...
<amenado> xinx-> i have not installed it myself, but I assume its something like apt-get install frostwire
<xinx> k
<Jordan_U> DrBeaverhausen, Is it her computer?
<cyberjames> ^cLuBk|d^: are you able to ping the internet?
<dogmeat> DrBeaverhausen, get a mistress that likes linux.
<xinx> its installed already
<NigelS_> DrBeaverhausen: sr
<xinx> but it requieres java
<Starnestommy> g0blin: are both of the usernames correct>
<witepa> I was able to get  a Wireless USB dongle - WUSB54GC to work with either the r73 or r2500 driver... not quite sure which one actually worked.... two days ago, but last night, it stopped working somewhat randomly, although I did install WMware in the process. Could this be the culprit? If not, what could the problem be?
<NigelS_> DrBeaverhausen: sorry, I don't own an ipod or would be of more use :)
<dogmeat> ive got a wired dongle.
<amenado> Rafabe-> then I suspect you have a bad liveCD rom..you may have to reburn it at slower speed
<g0blin> Starnestommy: i need to add 1st username?
<SpaT> DrBeaverhausen: switch to another wife :P
<^cLuBk|d^> cyberjames: no, even the dns and the gateway. but I set the correct values
<NigelS_> if ipods just used usbfs it would save a lot of hassle
<Rafabe> amenado" even though the self-test shows no errors found?
<JohnRobert> ah it was sysctl
<ally_xxxoo> hey, if you setup apache on Ubuntu, can you have your own pop3 account?
<Starnestommy> g0blin: the old user is the last argument
<g0blin> Starnestommy: omg look i dont wants to add or remove i wants only to RENAME.
<g0blin> :S
<iratik> DrBeaverhausen: iPods contain mp4 files, also.. as far as i know Rhythmbox is compatible with iPod
<Starnestommy> g0blin: this is rename
<mohbana> does anyone use texlive?
<cyberjames> ^cLuBk|d^: do you use firewall?
<NigelS_> ally_xxxoo: apache != pop server
<amenado> Rafabe id run that self-test again just to make sure
<nickrud> ally_xxxoo: apache doesn't do pop
<g0blin> so 1st i need to write" adduser goblin ? ?
<g0blin> or ?
<eck090> does anynone use cedega for gaming?
<Rafabe> amenado, I just did, it passed
<NigelS_> g0blin: you asked for the command, he told it to you!
<^cLuBk|d^> cyberjames: yes,
<ally_xxxoo> nickrud what is a good app that does pop3 ?
<FLUXxXx> HELLO! Is there a way to replace the current system logging daemon (sysklogd) with Rsyslog in Ubuntu GUSTY 7.10 ??!?! THANKS
<NigelS_> g0blin: why won't you just use it?
<iratik> DrBeaverhausen: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266
<eetfunk> hi all.  is there a way to do an "internet install" from the alternate cd?
<mahmoud2> g0blin : did you try the usermod command they gave you before ?
<Rafabe> is there any way I can use the LiveCD to install Ubuntu without going through the GUI?
<cyberjames> ^cLuBk|d^: check your firewall rules..
<^cLuBk|d^> cyberjames: is it okay if the firewall is windows?
<iratik> Rafabe: yes there is a text mode option on the boot menu
<DrBeaverhausen> Same thing with rhythmbox
<Jordan_U> Rafabe, Easily, no
<amenado> Rafabe-> im confused,  you can boot all the way up and have a desktop, but only in the install phase where you are getting a filesystem fail?
<iratik> but i think its a little more advanced
<Rafabe> iratik: how?
<xxploit> FLUXxXx, just remove sysklogd and install Rsyslog?
<nickrud> ally_xxxoo: it really depends on your use case, but dovecot is ok
<Jordan_U> iratik, Rafabe There is a text mode option on the *DVD*, but not the liveCD
<Rafabe> amenado: that's correct
<g0blin> NigelS_: what to use it ? i have error :S
<sabrebutt> Does anybody have any experience with webcams on ubuntu hardy a4?
<ally_xxxoo> ?
<iratik> Rafabe: what Jordan said is correct.. I really don't know whats on the liveCD.. but i know whats on the dvd... and i was thinking of the wrong medium
<nickrud> DrBeaverhausen: if this is one of the latest ipods, you'll have to wait for hardy to get ipod sync
<g0blin> NigelS_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4577/plain/ read here
<FLUXxXx> xxploit: rsyslog isn't in the repository
<FLUXxXx> i think
<Jordan_U> Rafabe, Have you run the integrity test boot option for the CD?
<DrBeaverhausen> We just bought it today
<Rafabe> jordan: twice
<ally_xxxoo> thanks nickrud
<d4rkmonkey> nickrud, whats this I hear about ipod sync?
<amenado> Rafabe maybe as few suggest, you proly have to use alternate cd to install
<DrBeaverhausen> So I have to wait 2 more months?
<cyberjames> ^cLuBk|d^: yes as long your rules will not reject your ubuntu pc..
<FLUXxXx> xxploit: nope, it isn't
<tritan_3> how do you stop dialup auto connection on boot up?
<FLUXxXx> SO.....
<xxploit> FLUXxXx, im sure theres a deb of it around on some repo, just google for it then add the repo in then install
<Jordan_U> !hardy | sabrebutt
<ubotu> sabrebutt: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<SpaT> DrBeaverhausen: you really want to switch back to windows?
<nickrud> DrBeaverhausen: plug it back into itunes, reset the device, and talk to d4rkmonkey I think he toys heavily with them :)
<sabrebutt> Thanks Jordan
<DrBeaverhausen> Hell no
<FLUXxXx> xxploit: there's a DEB for Ubuntu Hardy.
<FLUXxXx> can i use that?
<g0blin> NigelS_: so really can you help me :S
<FLUXxXx> is it safe?
<DrBeaverhausen> Did that, the reset
<JynxDaddy> GParted on the Ubuntu CD and the GParted live CD shows my entire drive as unallocated :(
<d4rkmonkey> DrBeaverhausen, whats this I hear about iPod?
<cyberjames> ^cLuBk|d^: much better to try disable first your firewall and see how it will goes on...
<^cLuBk|d^> [10:50] <cyberjames> ^cLuBk|d^: yes as long your rules will not reject your ubuntu pc..  <---- how will i set it so that it will not reject my ubuntu?
<FLUXxXx> xxploit: how to install it? simply dpkg -i the.deb ? or add the harty repository ?
<sleek> what do i need installed in order for banshee to burn an audio cd using mp3 files?
<DrBeaverhausen> The ipod doesn't see the music I put on it.
<xinx> ? sudo
<SpaT> DrBeaverhausen: erm than why are you asking?
<iratik> ipods in ubuntu........ http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266
<mohbana> does anyone use texlive?
<xinx> !sudo
<xxploit> FLUXxXx, I been running hardy repos for a while now and havent had a problem but its your call, you could add the hardy repos to install the app then switrch bak to gutsy if u like
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<cyberjames> ^cLuBk|d^: sorry, I have no idea on how do you manage your firewall as you mentioned earlier  that it is running under window$
<g0blin> !usermod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usermod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iratik> Under System>Preferences>Appearance [Theme] ... where do I find more themes to install?
<d4rkmonkey> DrBeaverhausen, which model ipod is it, and how are you putting music on it? (Is it one of the newly released ones?)
<nickrud> iratik: out of date for newer ipods
<FLUXxXx> xxploit: could you give me the hardy repos?
<FLUXxXx> please
<FLUXxXx> thanks!
<DrBeaverhausen> Its one of the new nano's.  8 gig, can do video.
<DrBeaverhausen> Just got it today
<j1solutions> wife is home
<xxploit> FLUXxXx, there the exact same as what is in your sources.list right now except replace gutsy with hardy
<iratik> nickrud: iTunes doesn't run in wine... and if all else fails... does iTunes run in vmware?
<sleek> i'm trying to burn a cd using mp3 files on my hard drive, but banshee/brasero both say i can't do it... what package am i missing?
<d4rkmonkey> DrBeaverhausen, hmm, how are you putting music on it?
<nickrud> iratik: I haven't tried vmware yet
<Jordan_U> !codecs | sleek
<ubotu> sleek: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DrBeaverhausen> I've tried transfering music with both amerok and rhythmbox.  Get the same effect.
<^cLuBk|d^> ohh,, anaway, thanks cyberjames
<tritan_3> thanks for answers folks
<nickrud> iratik: the newer glibpod handles them I read, but it's not in gutsy. Will be in hardy
<nickrud> iratik: libgpod that is
<cyberjames> ^cLuBk|d^: walang problema
<iratik> nickrud: drbeaverhausen: seems to describe libgpod on this page http://adean.blogspot.com/2007/11/anthonys-new-ipod-nano-ubuntu-less-than.html
<^cLuBk|d^> nakz! :D
<sleek> Jordan_U: thanks
<mohbana> hello, does anyone use latex on ubuntu?
<iratik> nickrud: drbeaverhausen: found step by step instructions on installing support for 3g on http://lilserenity.wordpress.com/2007/12/22/virgin-mobile-praise-ubuntu-and-ipod-nano-3g/
<nickrud> iratik: the new libgpod came out in december, so a november article is obsolete as well :)
<d4rkmonkey> DrBeaverhausen, I'm not 100% sure, but I remember something about the newer ipods using a different database system. I've been meaning to get itunes working in a virtual machine so that I can use the $50 gift certificate for the itunes store (then rip the DRM off of those...), but the only windows disc I could find sitting around was a vista disk that came with my computer... I have no idea about newer nanos, b
<d4rkmonkey> ut the best working way would probably be itunes if you could get it working in a virtual machine.
<crazy2k> noodz: sox soxio: Failed reading `LeonelElFeo-Live-Solis-05.mp3': unknown file type `mp3'
<iratik> I hoped that helped someone
<DrBeaverhausen> OK, I'm going to read some of the stuff you guys have sent me.
<iratik> Under System>Preferences>Appearance [Theme] ... where do I find more themes to install? ..
<d4rkmonkey> iratik, gnome-look.org I believe has a bunch
<nickrud> iratik: personally I don't use non-ubuntu libs, so I'll wait. Principle and being able to troubleshoot here
<blas> hay alguien
<bobthecow> any tips on getting an nforce 3 onboard NIC working?
<bobthecow> anything i can find on the web is seriously outdated.
<iratik> d4rkmonkey: lol, thats where i was already..... am I looking for GDM themes.. or GTK 2.x themes .. or what?
<d4rkmonkey> iratik, sorry, no idea. I've only ever downlaoded an emerald theme.... but you need to be using emerald for that
<NigelS_> iratik: you want the gtk ones, gdm is your login screen
<iratik> emerald handles the window decorations.. but not the appearance of the scroll bars ... misc gtk widgets
<rpj8> Anyone using eterm notice that it screws up irssi and ncmpc (and I'm sure other applications)
<d4rkmonkey> iratik, I know, but it was all I needed, as the themes that were already on were fine for the scroll bars etc.
<Dr_willis_> rpj8,  clarify 'screw' up :)
<iratik> d4rkmonkey: thanks
<g0blin> WOW ?
<g0blin> too many joins
<g0blin> :S
<g0blin> whats wrong ?
<rpj8> Dr_willis_: My bad :). Well, in irssi, the bar that tells me what window/channel I'm in at the bottom changes positions.
<Starnestommy> g0blin: netsplit
<bobthecow> netsplit
<rpj8> g0blin: Netsplit
<g0blin> ohh
<g0blin> ok :)
<rpj8> Dr_willis_: And ncmpc tends to spit out garbage in the "now playing" area
<GRocket> Have any of you had screen resolution issues after latest updates?
<rpj8> GRocket: Check to make sure /etc/X11/xorg.conf isn't messed up in the res section.
<VSpike> How can I edit the command line of my screensaver?
<VSpike> I need to pass an option to it
<MrPiracy_> i have managed to install several fonts in gutsy, but they don't seem to appear in any program (ie.: pidgin). how can i get to make them available on any program?
<xinx> Anyone have installed Frostwire?  I need some help please :s
<thiemster> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<xinx> Hi thiemster
<xinx> do you have Frostwire?
<Scunizi> MrPiracy, it's a vector graphic program.  I use it for flyers and such..  Other programs may be affected in the same way.
<rpj8> FLUXxXx: Hey man, only one request is needed. ANd to install stuff in ubuntu, you need to use the command "sudo aptitude install package-name-here"
<MrPiracy_> Scunizi: i dont have this program installed here
<quittt> !darwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about darwin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<quittt> !opendarwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opendarwin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<quittt> !puredarwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puredarwin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rafabe> someone on craigslist is selling a computer with Ubuntu 10.4, is it a typo?
<spike42> help!
<rpj8> FLUXxXx: Did you catch that?
<Scunizi> MrPiracy, it's not a default program but it's in synaptic. Some people like to play with it.  kids too.
<Rafabe> cause there's quite a few google results
<rpj8> Rafabe: Yes
<IdleOne> Rafabe, it is a typo indeed
<box_> is there a way to set the background to clear/see thru so that programs like xchat will see the compiz setup in the background instead of a selected background ?
<MrPiracy_> i just wanted these fonts to be available to all the programs i have
<aO|DBlade-DX> Hey guys i dont know where to ask this.. I have a hard drive with Ubuntu and Windows XP... Would I come across any difficulties adding VISTA to that hard drive? (tri-boot)
<spike42> i installed the new kernel, and now my computer won't boot
<Rafabe> ok, thanks
<rpj8> aO|DBlade-DX: Yes. Vista will install over the grub in the MBR.
<spike42> it just goes into to ash
<rpj8> aO|DBlade-DX: Although that's simply remedied.
<aO|DBlade-DX> rpj8, How?
<mohbana> does anyone have problems installation lamp through 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server' mine stops at 100%
<frogmeat> yes, you will lose your mbr and not be able to get a bootloader to work, you would need a disk to restore.
<rpj8> aO|DBlade-DX: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<rpj8> aO|DBlade-DX: It is really really _really_ easy.
<frogmeat> nice link rpj8
<aO|DBlade-DX> rpj8, Thanks, could you recommend a partitioner to BOOT with? or a partitioner on the live cd?
<MrPiracy_> Scunizi: i just wanted these fonts to be available to all the programs i have
<rpj8> frogmeat: Thanks. I'm a pro at link posting.
<VSpike> How can I edit the command line of my screensaver?  I need to pass an option to it
<HinHin> Happy Single Awareness Day!
<spike42> i really need help, i have a term paper due
<rpj8> MrPiracy_: You could try copying them to /usr/share/fonts/X11/ (I think)
<TKingdom> Anyone use a USB joystick with GXMame?
<frogmeat> rpj8: got one for me?Hi all, I am using gutsy gobbon and I have been having problems ever since install.  sometimes when I turn the computer on the resolution has reset itself to 1600x1200 and I will have to open the resolution screen, choose 1024 again and then reboot (it does not imediatly update either, I need to reboot) anyone know how to make it so it will always start in 1024?  I did check the box to make it my default but tha
<frogmeat> t is obviously not working.
<MrPiracy> rpj8: hold on, lemme check, but i think this is where i copied them to
<rpj8> frogmeat: You could manually edit your xorg.conf file to make it so there's only ONE available screen resolution.
<bobthecow> frogmeat: do you need the 1600x resolution setting?
<rpj8> frogmeat: You should also check the x logs located in /var/log/X11 (I think)
<bobthecow> frogmeat: what rpj8 said
<spike42> rpj8:i installed the kernel that was just pushed out, then restarted. it says it can't find /dev/sda4, or anything else. it drops into ash and tells me to fix it
<rpj8> To make sure nothing bad happened
<mohbana> does anyone have problems installation lamp through 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server' mine stops at 100%
<MrPiracy> rpj8: hmmmmm, they're not there, now i dont know where i put them anymore lol
<rpj8> spike42: Think you meant that for someone else.
<rpj8> MrPiracy: Hehe.
<MrPiracy> rpj8: which command should i type after copying the files to this folder?
<rpj8> MrPiracy: Commande use-my-fonts-in-Pidgin
<rpj8> MrPiracy: I unno. Should just work.
<aO|DBlade-DX> Could anyone help me with a Partitioning Problem? I have a hard drive with Win XP, Storage, Ubuntu, Swap... And I want to combine(extended) the WIN and STORAGE and also the UBUNTU and SWAP. Right now it says i have too many partitions
<meoblast001> i have a brother MFC-5440CN printer and i have a project tommorrow that i would really like to print off instead of putting it on a flash drive and taking it in asking a teacher to print it. I forget where the cups error logs are but i remember it saying the error was due to something called filters, how would i fix these to work with my printer?
<spike42> rpj8: who should i ask?
<MrPiracy> rpj8: just to copy the files? last time i did a compile fonts command, but i dont remember what it was
<MrPiracy> rpj8: i saw it on a website somewhere
<nicoAMG>  where's the place /dev/net/tun device node is created?
<rpj8> spike42: Not me. I've never been dropped to ash ever in my life.
<rpj8> MrPiracy: Hmm.
<spike42> its exactly like bash
<rpj8> MrPiracy: see if this guy helps you at all: http://www.myfonts.com/Article1391.html
<spike42> but it doesn't find any of my hard disk partitions, which is what the error said
<rpj8> spike42: Hm. How did you install the new kernel? Through updates or did you roll it yourself
<nicoAMG> I need to set MODE 0666 to such device node, but my UDEV hacking doen't works :(
<rpj8> spike42: Also, if you still have the option to, boot into the old kernel.
<spike42> through updates
<raiin> wow that's alot of users
<Jordan_U> spike42, Are you talking about busybox?
<spike42> and i'm using lilo, and doesn't see the old kernel
<spike42> busybox?
<rpj8> spike42: lilo? Last I knew Ubuntu used grub.
<Jordan_U> spike42, Any reason why you are using lilo?
<TKL> Hello people. Anybody have an idea as to how to get the ratings from itunes importet to AmaroK?
<TKL> Any help would greatly appriciated, since I hate Appel... and luuuuuurves tux
<spike42> i know, i had to finagle it
<FLUXxXx> Dude, HOW to install rsyslog on Ubuntu Gusty ?!?!
<spike42> novell eats grub for some reason
<rpj8> FLUXxXx: You install things in Ubuntu with aptitude.
<nicoAMG> so, the ls -l command output is: crw------- 1 root root 10, 200 2007-11-04 18:07 /dev/net/tun
<spike42> or somesuch, i dual boot and grub gets eatn
<rpj8> FLUXxXx: "sudo aptitude install rsyslog" sounds like a winner.
<rpj8> FLUXxXx: Google is also your very best friend.
<Jordan_U> spike42, What do you mean by "novelle eats grub" ? Are you dual booting?
<spike42> yup
<Jordan_U> spike42, Ahh, you should be able to simply re-install grub, no lilo needed
<Jordan_U> !grub | spike42
<ubotu> spike42: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rpj8> FLUXxXx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=21117cd2e569ace32d857b078b9a61d6&p=4327326#post4327326
<spike42> i'll try that
<dermoth> spike42, I'm not sure if you got the same problem as I had last kernel update, but try booting from the CD, chrooting to your system and running update-initramfs
<nicoAMG> I.need the tun device for an userspace VPN application (OpenVPN Client on Ubuntu)
<Jordan_U> spike42, You might or might not want to have one bootloader installed to the MBR and another to a partition
<FLUXxXx> rpj8: lol do i look that stupid..? don't answer that
<FLUXxXx> rsyslog isn't in the 7.10 repos
<rpj8> FLUXxXx: Well then you should wait until 8.04 :)
<rpj8> FLUXxXx: Since it's not officially supported, you're going to have a butt load of problems.
<spike42> when i install grub, it spins
<FLUXxXx> i've tried using the hardy repos
<ethan961> !lag !!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lag !! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FLUXxXx> and this is what happend:
<FLUXxXx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=21117cd2e569ace32d857b078b9a61d6&p=4327326#post4327326
<spike42> it tries to boot, can't, then restarts
<rpj8> FLUXxXx: If you're still bullheaded and want to install it anyway, you could try building from source.
<FLUXxXx> that's MY post rpj8
<spike42> and its not lilo thats failing
<rpj8> FLUXxXx: Adding hardy repos won't... help./
<aO|DBlade-DX> Could anyone help me with a Partitioning Problem? I have a hard drive with Win XP, Storage, Ubuntu, Swap... And I want to combine(extended) the WIN and STORAGE and also the UBUNTU and SWAP. Right now it says i have too many partitions ----- Or recommend a bootable PARTITIONER????
<meoblast001> does anyone here know what a print filter is?
<rpj8> FLUXxXx: Hardy repos assume you have other dependencies, which you don't.
<FLUXxXx> from source
<FLUXxXx> yeaaaaah
<FLUXxXx> :)
<mohbana> whats the name of the hardware monitor program for gnome
<spike42> i get into the normal boot sequence, then it goes "looking for root partition" then fails out
<nickrud> FLUXxXx: now you have a real problem, you hav a mixed system
<rpj8> FLUXxXx: What's the problem with just waiting for hardy?
<dermoth> spike42, if the initramfs is broken the kernel won't be able to load basic drivers and therefore won't be able to see the root fs
<dermoth> spike42, I'm not sure if you got the same problem as I had last kernel update, but try booting from the CD, chrooting to your system and running update-initramfs
<spike42> yea
<UncleChevitz> Hi Im a recovering Windows user and I'm wondering if there is an HTML editor like Seamonkey or Dreamweaver in the Dapper repositories
<spike42> thats what it said!
<nickrud> FLUXxXx: bottom line, since you're already half hardy you might as well go all the way, see if it works. Your only other fix is a reinstall
<spike42> something about initramfs
<FLUXxXx> rpj8: i just bought a router which has an option to use SYSLOG. and i want to install and configure rsyslog to capture the router's LOG
<Beryllium> Hey, does anyone know a quick way (using samba/smbclient) to tell a remote machine to copy files between two shares on the same remote machine, without having the copy occur over the network interface?
<FLUXxXx> through a LAN connection
<mohbana> whats the name of the hardware monitor program for gnome
<FLUXxXx> i don't know if sysklogd can do that rpj8
<rpj8> FLUXxXx:  Look at what nickrud said. I'd say the same thing.
<j1solutions> help me
<spike42> mohbana: its system log
<nickrud> !ask | j1solutions:
<ubotu> j1solutions:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mohbana> spike42, i mean for monitoring temps
<dermoth> spike42, do you understand what I said or you need more detailed instructions?
<chuy_max> mohbana, gnome-system-monitor
<spike42> i think i got it
<spike42> you want me to go to my cd (i use alt install)
<spike42> run till i can access my hd
<dermoth> spike42, yes
<spike42> then chroot to /target
<mohbana> chuy_max, thats not it
<spike42> then do update-initramfs
<dermoth> spike42, I wrote detailed instructions in the forums
<dermoth> spike42, /msg chanserv access #openmoko list
<spike42> thanks
<dermoth> spike42, oops
<pawsIRC> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<dermoth> spike42, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649031
<chuy_max> mohbana, sorry, I didn't read your question correctly. searching in repos gives this: hardware-monitor - Monitor applet for the Gnome panel
<mohbana> system monitor is just for monitor cpu usage and stuff i am looking for something that displays cpu temps etc
<Soludra> I installed some updated NVIDIA drivers from their website recently, and now Ubuntu always starts up in "low-graphics mode", no matter what I configure it as.
<spike42> thanks a lot!
<spike42> youre a life saver!
<Soludra> I don't know how to revert to the previous drivers either
<rpj8> Soludra: to revert to previous drivers (vesa), edit your xorg.conf file, change the driver to vesa
<rpj8> Soludra: "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<dermoth> spike42, actually what i ran is mkinitramfs, but it's probably ran by update-initramfs anyways. you can try the instructions in the forums first
<NigelS_> mohbana: you want to install and configure lmsensors
<mohbana> NigelS_, ive done that
<rpj8> Soludra: find the place that says "nvidia" and change it to vesa
<raiin> does ubuntu protect my internetz?
<NigelS_> mohbana: there are then gnome-applets to report on those
<wease|> hello folks
<rpj8> Soludra: There's a chance your videocard isn't supported for some reason.
<rpj8> raiin: Why yes, yes it does.
<rpj8> !hi | wease|
<ubotu> wease|: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mohbana> ok no worries ive found it its called sensors-applet
<eko_hermiyanto> How I could scan for virus on network computer?
<Soludra> rpj8: I found an 'nv' entry, but no "nvidia" entry
<eko_hermiyanto> I have an ubuntu machine and I want to scan for viruses on another computer(linux too) in the same network?
<nickrud> !virus | eko_hermiyanto
<ubotu> eko_hermiyanto: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<viktor> hi im using ubuntu 7.10 with compiz just wondering how do i know what theme files i can download gtk1 etc
<rpj8> Soludra: nv is the community 'open' drivers. Try installing 'nvidia-glx' or 'nvidia-glx-new' for the proprietary ones.
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<NigelS_> eko_hermiyanto: you can use clamav, mount the remote machine's samba shares with fuse-smb etc
<rpj8> Soludra: If you have a newer card, go for -new
<nickrud> viktor: emerald and metacity for window titles and borders, gtk2 for inside the windows
<pteague> ok, if i can't use system -> preferences -> screen resolution to change my resolution... wth am i supposed to use?
<xsystemx> Is it normal my xorg.conf does not have a Module section?
<d4rkmonkey> pteague, edit your xorg?
<Soludra> rpj8: it says I've already installed that.
<rpj8> xsystemx: Does everything work as it should?
<rpj8> Soludra: then change the nv to nvidia
<pteague> a game changed my current resolution somehow... how the hell do i change it back?
<xsystemx> rpj8 - yes, so far, I am trying to configure everything for compiz
<nickrud> pteague: try clt-alt +/-
<Scunizi> pteague, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Jordan_U> xsystemx, Xorg is becoming less dependent on the Xorg.conf with every release
<nickrud> pteague: not backspace, that restarts X
<Scunizi> nickrud, right..
<rpj8> xsystemx: Then I wouldn't worry about it. If it's not there, you obviously don't need it.
<nickrud> Scunizi: lol, what a boo boo
<perrako> Hey guys -- this morning I awoke to the pretty picture of grub error 17. I didn't restart my computer, so it must have done it.
<Scunizi> nickrud, only thing that has worked for me when a game goofed the res
<perrako> right now, I can't boot onto my ubuntu or windows partitions
<wease|> kind of like aptitude not relying on super cow powers
 * wease| frowns
<perrako> Super Grub Disk didn't work, and I'm in the live cd right now and it doesn't show those partitions
<meoblast001> i have a brother MFC-5440CN printer and i have a project tommorrow that i would really like to print off instead of putting it on a flash drive and taking it in asking a teacher to print it. I forget where the cups error logs are but i remember it saying the error was due to something called filters, how would i fix these to work with my printer?
<NigelS_> perrako: HD failure?
<rpj8> perrako: Boot from a live cd, follow this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<wease|> i do miss those cows
<perrako> I'm scared it might be hd failure
<pteague> ok, is there a way to change my screen resolution without rebooting the x server?
<nickrud> Scunizi: restarting X was my next advice, if the +/- didn't work. But mentioning why you suggested backspace would prevent suprises
<rpj8> perrako: Oooo ouch. on second thought it might be an hdd failure.
<NigelS_> perrako: if your machine rebooted itself, and you can see no partitions it doesn't look good
<Scunizi> nickrud, sometimes takes the fun out of it.. but I see your point.
<kenan_> How come when I have my graphics card drivers installed, my computer screen will randomly turn black and there is no way to fix it unless I restart the computer, is there a way to fix this?
<NigelS_> perrako: from the livecd try using the SMART tools to check it
<xsystemx> thx all
<rpj8> kenan_: Your card might not be supported by the drivers.
<NigelS_> kenan_: which driver?
<perrako> K, let's see how that goes
<rpj8> kenan_: What kind of card do you have, and what does it say under driver in "etc/X11/org.conf"
<RedHeron> Okay, got kind of a strange question: How do I discover what user/group combination the apache server on my Ubuntu box is using?
<rpj8> Wow, loads of X problems tonight.
<CyanideD> finally
<Soludra> rpj8: I changed the config file, should I restart X now?
<nickrud> pteague: if the +/- doesn't, and the change res doesn't, then restart is basically it
<kenan_> rpj8: my drivers are supported i have an ati radeon 1100 and the graphics work fine and everything, but i will be working on something, then boom, black screen and i have to restart computer
<CyanideD> i just got my irc working with ubuntu
<nickrud> RedHeron: ls -l /var/www
<wease|> i rarely have issues with X so this interesting
<rpj8> RedHeron: ls /etc/passwd |grep apache
<RedHeron> nickrud: That's not correct.
<nickrud> RedHeron: ls -l /var/www -d that is
<NigelS_> kenan_: which driver are you using?
<rpj8> Soludra: yep. give it a whirl
<perrako> NigelS_, where are the smart tools?
<CyanideD> can someone help me out i cant seem to get java on ubuntu
<rpj8> kenan_: Definitely sounds like your card isn't *fully* supported. File a bug report at bugs.launchpad.net
<NigelS_> perrako: the smartmontools pkg iirc
<pteague> why does system -> preferences -> screen resolution rely only on xrandr?  surely there's a way to get xvidmode to change the resolution?
<perrako> k
<RedHeron> nickrud: It's telling me root, which I already tried and which is incorrect.
<kenan_> NigelS_: i cant check right now as i am not using that computer this is actually a problem my friend is having but we installed it via envy
<RedHeron> rpj8: No results.
<edju> I have an external usb hard drive that I want to use just to transfer files to and fro.  How do I get enough of an os on it to accomplish that?
<nickrud> RedHeron: it should be user www-data and group root
<RedHeron> nickrud: Thanks.
<jappdev> RedHeron cat /etc/apache2/apache2.conf |grep Group
<NigelS_> kenan_: what is envy?
<kenan_> NigelS_: ive read on the forums that people use the same card as me and its fine for them and I have windows dual booted and i dont get any errors
<rpj8> RedHeron: My bad...
<scibot> Hi, in a game development forum this guy appears to need some help installing the intel video drivers with opengl support under Ubuntu, http://www.rtsoft.com/forums/showthread.php?p=7180#post7180
<rpj8> nickrud: Wait, ubuntu doesn't use the passwd file under /etc/
<rpj8> ?
<nickrud> RedHeron: it only matters if apache is expected to write to there
<nickrud> rpj8: yes, passwd and group
<CyanideD> can someone help me out i cant seem to get java on ubuntu
<NigelS_> kenan_: well windows uses an entirely different driver so its not really relevant to this - I ask as ATI written drivers have problems with black screens and hanging x servers
<zelrikriando> hi nickrud
<FLUXxXx> HELLO! Why doesn't Ubuntu have the /proc/config file? I want to get the latest kernel package, copy the running kernel .config and run make oldconfig
<scibot> I'm not a Ubuntu user so I can't help him out, but I'd really appreciate it if any of you could.
<NigelS_> kenan_: you are using fglrx I imagine
<nickrud> zelrikriando: hi there
<FLUXxXx> how do i get the .config file for the currently running kernel ?
<FLUXxXx> in ubuntu 7.10??
<rpj8> RedHeron: Ah, my bad. it wasn't 'ls'. it was 'cat'
<kenan_> NigelS_: yes i am
<NigelS_> kenan_: sounds like a bug with them
<RedHeron> rpj8: Thanks.
<rpj8> RedHeron: Pretty sure if you used cat /etc/passwd |grep apache it'd work
<nickrud> CyanideD: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre  sun-java6-plugin
<NigelS_> kenan_: they are very buggy, ati still can't write drivers even after the amd takeover
<rpj8> FLUXxXx: There are a .... TON of .config files.
<rpj8> FLUXxXx: Which one are you looking for specifically.
<CyanideD> thanks
<RedHeron> rpj8: No results.
<nickrud> FLUXxXx: its in /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<egc_> hey all
<nickrud> rpj8: apache isn't a user, www-data is apache's user
<egc_> anybody ever used cscope with a project?
<meoblast001> hello... i have a Brother MFC-5440CN and i have it set up to print, but when i print, the error logs read something about a filter or something.... i dont know where the error logs are so i cant find the actual error......... does anyone know how to fix these filters?
<UncleChevitz> Is there an WYSWYG HTML editor comparable to Seamonkey or Dreamweaver for Dapper?
<FLUXxXx> thanks nickrud
<rpj8> nickrud: Ah, thanks
<FLUXxXx> rpj8: i'm looking for the currently running kernel .config
<FLUXxXx> get it?
<RedHeron> nickrud: Thanks, that's working now. :D
<egc_> im looking for a how-to for setting it up
<rpj8> RedHeron: try cat /etc/passwd | grep www-data
<rpj8> FLUXxXx: I guess I don't. Either I just am not that advanced or you have no idea what you're talking about
<meoblast001> UncleChevitz: i know Seamonkey is available for linux and if you get WINE, you can run Dreamweaver 8 with Ubuntu
<scibot> UncleChevitz, I didn't know people still used dreamweaver.
<RedHeron> rpj8: Already did. :D
<xxploit> FLUXxXx,  /boot directory ?
<FLUXxXx> yes, i found it
<rpj8> RedHeron: Heh. woo. Sorry about that.
<aaron_> a question of ctags
<nickrud> aaron_: ##c knows much more about ctags than #ubuntu
<FLUXxXx> but why wasn't the option CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL enabled in generic kernel ?
<RedHeron> rpj8: Can't be right 100% of the time... no worries.
<meoblast001> i have a Brother MFC-5440CN and i have it set up to print, but when i print, the error logs read something about a filter or something.... i dont know where the error logs are so i cant find the actual error......... does anyone know how to fix these filters?
<nickrud> FLUXxXx: because it's a production kernel?
<UncleChevitz> CS3 just came out a few months ago I use it on my windows box, thnx meoblast
<rpj8> FLUXxXx: I would guess debug isn't exactly 'standard' if it's not in the generic kernel
<kjoz> is Sparrow around ?
<meoblast001> UncleChevitz: yw
<FLUXxXx> rpj8: got it
<FLUXxXx> thanks dudez
<rpj8> meoblast001: logs are in /var/log/
<mutefaintcow> I just booted Ubuntu and the sound doesn't work.
<rpj8> FLUXxXx: No worries
<jigs> thnx people for helping me yesterday.. ubuntu?  great.. nice nice i love this system..
<nickrud> !sound | mutefaintcow
<ubotu> mutefaintcow: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<VSpike> How can I edit the command line of my screensaver?  I need to pass an option to it
<mutefaintcow> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<emma> When you take the time to look there are a lot of little surprising things in the system menu
<meoblast001> rpj8: do you know where the CUPS print one is?
<eko_hermiyanto> I could mount home directory on another linux machine
<eko_hermiyanto> I have root password for both machines
<rpj8> meoblast001: Maybe in /var/log/cups
<meoblast001> rpj8: oops, wasnt scrolling up high enough lol
<eko_hermiyanto> I have tried sudo mount //192.168.0.13/ /media/fileserver -o username=root,password=petra,dmask=777,fmask=777
<eko_hermiyanto> but failed
<rpj8> meoblast001: you can use autocomplete at the command line... type in /var/log/c and then hit tab a few times
<phoenix5002> Hello, can someone tell me a terminal command that will display my kernel version and info?
<eko_hermiyanto> and I have tried //192.1968.
<eko_hermiyanto> and I have tried //192.168.0.13/home
<eko_hermiyanto> failed too
<nickrud> phoenix5002: uname -a
<glick> have any ubuntu fans tried kubuntu and what did you and didnt you like about it?
<phoenix5002> thanx
<nickrud> glick: it has kde?  /ducks
<rpj8> glick: Don't like kde. I will never bother with kubuntu
<Decamerone> :-)
<speeddemon8803> Glick, tried (k)(u)(xu)buntu...loved em all
<NigelS_> glick: gnome/kde are a personal preference - really you've got to try both and make your own mind up
<meoblast001> rpj8: E [13/Feb/2008:22:25:58 -0500] PID 5714 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC5440CN) stopped with status 30!
<meoblast001> E [13/Feb/2008:22:25:59 -0500] [Job 9] Job stopped due to filter errors.
<moissi> Hi, what are the minimum system requirements for ubuntu?
<_Oz_> yeah, what's the difference, exactly, between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<meoblast001> do you understand that?
<_Oz_> should I have used xubuntu for my headless media server?
<speeddemon8803> !pastebin | meoblast001
<ubotu> meoblast001: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eko_hermiyanto> please I need that to scan for viruses on the computer
<rpj8> meoblast001: Well apparently your print job got messed up due to filter errors :P
<regeya> indeed, gnome and kde are a personal preference
<eko_hermiyanto> because I only have klamav on this ubuntu
<kahrytan> glick->  and you can try all 3 by installing ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop on either version
<eko_hermiyanto> and the gentoo on the other machine does not have it
<nickrud> _Oz_: xubuntu uses xfce as the desktop rather than gnome, a little less functionality for a lot better performance
<meoblast001> speeddemon8803: sorry... i thought that was gonna end up small enough to fit nicely here
<_Oz_> ah
<regeya> _Oz_: xubuntu is like ubuntu, but with xfce as the desktop instead of gnome
<_Oz_> can I switch to xubuntu from ubuntu without reinstalling?
<regeya> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<meoblast001> rpj8: whats a filter and a filter error and how do i fix it?
<kahrytan> nickrud->  xfce performance depends on machine
<NigelS_> eko_hermiyanto: your syntax is wrong - what are you trying to mount?
<nickrud> kahrytan: I meant on the same hardware
<mutefaintcow> I've been to /SoundTroubleshooting trying to fix my sound, got lost in the lingo. Anybody help walk me through this?
<eko_hermiyanto> I am trying to mount home directory on the network computer with my ubuntu
<eko_hermiyanto> I have root password for both of the computer
<speeddemon8803> !kubuntu > speeddemon8803
<jigs> i suggest use ubuntu instead
<kahrytan> nickrud->  I tried ubuntu and xubuntu on older p3 machine and ubuntu worked better
<rpj8> meoblast001: Not entirely sure. Try tagging that last bit (without numbers) into google and see if anything shows up
<meoblast001> rpj8: k
<Geoffrey2> is there anyone here who could help me modify my menu.lst file?
<meoblast001> rpj8: i think i already did but w/e ill do it again
<kahrytan> Geoffrey2->  for what?
<nickrud> kahrytan: heh. xfce was much faster on the p3 I ran
<NigelS_> eko_hermiyanto: how are you making the dir avaiable on the network? smb?
<eko_hermiyanto> yes
<kahrytan> nickrud->  hence it depends on the computer
<rpj8> meoblast001: It's what I'd do. I don't use cups at the moment, nor have I even been able to replicate the problem
<eko_hermiyanto> sudo mount //192.168.0.13/home /media/fileserver -o username=root,password=petra,dmask=777,fmask=777
<eko_hermiyanto> that was my command
<eko_hermiyanto> but failed
<NigelS_> eko_hermiyanto: I would suggest trying fuse smb - it makes mounting windows networks easy
<eko_hermiyanto> nigelr, it's not windows network
<eko_hermiyanto> my computer is ubuntu
<eko_hermiyanto> and the network computer is gentoo
<eko_hermiyanto> both of them are linux
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: nfs?
<eko_hermiyanto> smb
<NigelS_> eko_hermiyanto: yes, but you're using smb which is the windows protocol
<jigs> i've been experimenting ubuntu and xubuntu for a week now and, and i think ubuntu is much easier to used than xubuntu. well xubuntu is good but theres something is missing there
<meoblast001> are there any CUPS users here that know what a print filter is?
<RedHeron> SMB = Micro$of7 Crapola.
<speeddemon8803> !smb
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mutefaintcow> Sound not working. Been to /SoundTroubleshooting on community support pages to no avail. Anybody help walk me through this?
<Geoffrey2> kahrytan: right now I need to add hpet=disable to the end of the kernel line, to get around a kernel bug that prevents ubuntu from loading at all....apparently there is somewhere in the file I can place that option to make it a default that carries over even when the kernel files are updated....
<kahrytan> jigs->it could be the game
<zoidberg_> hey guys...in gutsy there is compiz fusion already built in....are there other effects and stuff or addons that we can add to it?
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: No no. Do you have nfs stuff installed? the way you're doing it you'll need nfs stuff
<kahrytan> Geoffrey2->  oh cant help there. to adv for me
<___Oz___> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<viktor> compiz fusion
<eko_hermiyanto> rpj8, actually I just need to mount the computer to scan it for viruses
<mutefaintcow>  Sound not working. Been to /SoundTroubleshooting on community support pages to no avail. Anybody help walk me through this?
<eko_hermiyanto> because many windows users are using it as their storage
<speeddemon8803> !virus
<jigs> kahrytan: nah, i dont think so.. i tried so many times xubuntu, installing and unstalilng, trying the lower version and the latest and yet its hard to setup. unlike ubuntu.. al you need is there.
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<kahrytan> !info ccsm | zoidberg
<DynV> Would someone please test Ekiga with me ?  I speak both English and French fluently, send me a private message.
<ubotu> zoidberg: Package ccsm does not exist in gutsy
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: Er.
<ericmoritz\0> hey, does anyone know if it's possible to force a term to be 80x25... i.e. when maximizing, the font scales
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: To mount anything remotely you need nfs or smb.
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: Simple as that
<eko_hermiyanto> rpj8, I have smb
<zoidberg_> kahrytan, i'm confsued...what do u mean?
<NigelS_> eko_hermiyanto: read the mount man page for the correct syntax
<Chrisbst1> ok, so I have the random question of the day...anyone up for a challenge?
<rpj8> THen you should mount that baby with smbclient and s,bfs
<eko_hermiyanto> which I have used to work with the computer by using nautilus
<Chrisbst1> it involves creative networking
<kahrytan> !info ccsm
<ubotu> Package ccsm does not exist in gutsy
<mutefaintcow>  Sound not working. Been to /SoundTroubleshooting on community support pages to no avail. Anybody help walk me through this? Please.
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: THen you should mount that baby with smbclient and s,bfs
<meoblast001> are there any CUPS users here that know what a print filter is?
<speeddemon8803> Sure Chrisbst1
<speeddemon8803> Bring it on bud :)
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: smbfs is needed to mount samba clients
<Chrisbst1> ok, I have a wireless network running throughout the house
<Chrisbst1> and windows machines on it
<Chrisbst1> I just got a crap machine
<speeddemon8803> mmhmm
<zoidberg_> what is cssm
<Chrisbst1> and put ubintu on it
<Chrisbst1> ubuntu*
<mumrah> anyone know of a program to manage pdfs on linux... something like ipapers or yep.
<nickrud> zoidberg_: its compizconfig-setttings-manager , used to customize compiz
<kahrytan> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | zoidberg
<ubotu> zoidberg: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<Chrisbst1> the crap machine isn't near the hub
<rpj8> mumrah: xpdf ftw.
<speeddemon8803> !enter | Chrisb1609
<ubotu> Chrisb1609: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kahrytan> zoidberg_->  install that for more compiz effects
<Chrisbst1> k
<regeya> ?
<GRocket> Having trouble with screen resolution. Under Screen and Graphics, when I change to correct settings, and then reboot, it isn't saving it. Any ideas?
<mutefaintcow> sound help?
<zoidberg_> where can i download ccsm?
<meoblast001> CUPS is way too complicated
<kahrytan> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | zoidberg
<ubotu> zoidberg: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<rpj8> GRocket: Try making it the only res in xorg.conf
<meoblast001> why cant Ubuntu work out of the box
<meekolope> ubotu
<kahrytan> zoidberg_->  it tells you where it is
<nickrud> mutefaintcow: have you gone thru the stuff in that sound factoid I sent you
 * meoblast001 hits self in head
<rpj8> meoblast001: It usually does. Cups isn't complicated, my friend
<meekolope> nice link
<rpj8> meoblast001: No software is, really.
<meekolope> interesting views
<rpj8> meoblast001: It's just that you have an obscure error.
<mutefaintcow> no, didnt see that. what's a factoid?
<kahrytan> zoidberg_->  make sure Universe repository is enabled and sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<GRocket> rpj8, only res?
<rpj8> meoblast001: Try googling your printer along with "cups"
<nickrud> zoidberg_: system->admin->synaptic , ct-f , search there. That's your window into the ubuntu packages
<iDivine> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<rpj8> also, it's not that ubuntu doens't work out of the box. it's that your printer doesn't.
<meoblast001> rpj8: i have another error that i gave up on.... GNOME always crashes at random moments and GDM has enormous fonts
<rpj8> meoblast001: whoever made your printer was a lazy bum and didn't make linux drivers
<Chrisbst1> I am trying to get the ubuntu machine to connect through to the network through a windows laptop on the wireless network. The laptop is connected to the wireless network with an internal card and I tried running a CAT5E to the linux machine from the windows latop, but the linux machine won't recognize the internet.
<meoblast001> rpj8: they made linux drivers, i installed them..... the filter or whatever is messed up
<___Oz___> I am installing xubuntu now!  On my media server, which is a pig.
<meoblast001> rpj8: cups has these "print filters"
<___Oz___> This will probably be a good thing.
<mike345> hi everyone...i just installed some header updates that involved a reboot, and after i rebooted, it looks like my NIC is having a hard time grabbing an IP from my router...when i run ifconfig, it doesn't show that eth0 has an ip address. i've tried statically assigning an IP to the Ubuntu box that I know is available, but I still am not able to connect to the outside world...any ideas?
<kahrytan> ___Oz___-> What is the media server doing?
<mumrah> rpj8: xpdf is just a viewer
<meekolope> Chrisbst1
<kahrytan> ___Oz___-> tv tuner?
<mutefaintcow> nickrud: no, didn't see that, what's a factoid?
<nickrud> !sound | mutefaintcow
<ubotu> mutefaintcow: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rpj8> mumrah: do a 'aptitude search pdf' and see what you come up with
<___Oz___> kahryan: it is hooked up to my DLP to watch xViD and DivX movies, I control it via TightVNC
<nickrud> mutefaintcow: the above is a factoid :)
<eko_hermiyanto> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.13/ /media/fileserver --verbose -o username=root
<kahrytan> ___Oz___->  because mythbuntu uses xfce for mythtv setup
<eko_hermiyanto> this is the correct command
<___Oz___> Oh?
<Nugget_> man am I screwed
<mutefaintcow> nickrud: yes, that's where I started
<___Oz___> I read about mythtv.  Not too sure I need that yet.
<Nugget_> doing a surface scan on my laptop's HDD
<eko_hermiyanto> but how to mount the home directory?
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: You can just do 'sudo mount.cifs' and then the rest
<___Oz___> I just needed something to watch movies and play music with, on my home system.
<Nugget_> 896 errors so far
<speeddemon8803> Dude, rockbox SUCKS
<kahrytan> ___Oz___->  it does a media server backend
<Nugget_> and not even 1% done
<nickrud> mutefaintcow: what kind of sound chip do you have? I don't know sound much, just a couple of chips
<eko_hermiyanto> the real problem is because //192.168.0.13/home could not be used as direction to mount home folder
<kahrytan> ___Oz___->  it does more then just tv watching .. dvds, weather, videos
<___Oz___> kahrytan: oh?  I have a headless server hooked right up to my TV -- is it good for that?
<DynV> Would someone please test Ekiga with me ?  I speak both English and French fluently, send me a private message.
<kahrytan> ___Oz___->  headless?
<___Oz___> Does it require a tuner card and et. al?
<rpj8> is the 192.168.0.13 a ubuntu box?
<___Oz___> kahrytan: yeah, I control it via VNC, no keyboard, no mouse, etc
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: is the 192.168.0.13 a ubuntu box?
<Rictoo_> WOW
<mutefaintcow> nickrud: intel ICH4
<Rictoo_> WHAT IS GOING ON HERE WOW
<eko_hermiyanto> rpj8, my machine is ubuntu but 192.168.0.13 is gentoo
<nickrud> mutefaintcow: that's not one I know, sorry
<___Oz___> Rictoo: easy, brother.
<kahrytan> ___Oz___->  You could always get a cheap hauppauge remote and use lirc.
<Rictoo_> lol ___Oz___
<jbalcaen_> hello all
<___Oz___> kahrytan: what's that?
<eko_hermiyanto> but I have worked with the machine by using nautilus and capable to work with the data on the machine
<meekolope> Chrisbst1: you are going to need to do some setting up
<dogmeat> about to complete upgrade to gutsy
<___Oz___> dogmeat: YES!
<kahrytan> !shout | Rictoo_
<mutefaintcow> nickrud: thanks anyway, i'll dig deeper on my own when i'm not so tired, lol
<ubotu> Rictoo_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<___Oz___> You're going to like gutsy.
<meekolope> Chrisbst1: are you still there?
<meoblast001> linux hates me
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: Ah ok. Well in my smb.conf file (on the samba server), I have path = /media/sda1/Music under the [Data] portion
<Chrisbst1> yet meek
<jbalcaen_> how can I clear my network configuration ? I'm at home but my dhcp keeps trying to get an offer from the gateway at work and not the one at home
<Chrisbst1> yes
<meekolope> linux loves you
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: Have you specified the path to share yet
<speeddemon8803> !hate
<Chrisbst1> Linux hates me
<ubotu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<kahrytan> meoblast001->  we hate you too .. kidding
<___Oz___> Once I install xubuntu, I can go back to the gnome interface easily...  right?
<nickrud> jbalcaen_: try sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0  (or eth1 if that's what it is)
<kahrytan> ___Oz___->  xsession i think?
<Rictoo_> ___Oz___: of course
<dogmeat> i dont know that after i reboot ill have a usable system
<jbalcaen_> I've ttried that already
<mutefaintcow> btw general comment: new to linux, climbing the learning curve.... this is amazing
<meekolope> Chrisbst1: so you are trying to share an internet connection through a wirelessly connected windows laptop to a linux desktop correct?
<Chrisbst1> correctr
<DG19075> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<meoblast001> what is a print filter and how do you fix it?
<kahrytan> mutefaintcow->  Its steep learning curve but if you fall, you always got #ubuntu to catch you.
<Chrisbst1> an awful thing to do because windows hates network bridges and I think linux hates windows...but that might be me
<rpj8> meoblast001: You might have beetter luck in #cups
<nickrud> jbalcaen_: then sudo killall NetworkManager && sudo NetworkManager
<eko_hermiyanto> rpj8, not yet, I do not know how to do that :D
<meekolope> Chrisbst1: ok first off you are going to need a Crossover cable instead of a Straight through cable. To connect your laptop to the desktop
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: Hah, wow, and you run gentoo :P.
<Rictoo_> LIFE
<nickrud> jbalcaen_: did both today, one of them worked
<meoblast001> rpj8: #cups is always inactive, and last time i did that, i had one of my frequent computer crashes
<jtmoney> i'm having a weird problem... sometimes, i cannot access my samba server/shares via \\ComputerName but only ip address. for example, i could type in \\192.168.1.100 and access the files *ALL THE TIME* but only \\ComputerName some of the time. any idea what could be causing this?
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf on your gentoo box
<eko_hermiyanto> rpj8, the one who set-up gentoo was my manager
<meekolope> Chrisbst1: a cross over cable allows you to connect two computers directly to each  other
<Jordan> i cant get the ubuntu cd to install a gui or load the gui
<spdf> Mmm beer..
<eko_hermiyanto> rpj8, I only able to use ubuntu :)
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: assuming you have samba server on your gentoo box
<kahrytan> nickrud-> " Learning  Ubuntu has a steep learning curve but if you fall, you always got #ubuntu to catch you." makes a great ad.
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: Ahhhh ok
<speeddemon8803> !alternative | jordan
<Chrisbst1> I actually don't have a crossove cable right now....is there a way to just use a patch to go one way
<ubotu> jordan: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<meekolope> Chrisbst1: unless you have a spare router/switch sitting around you can use
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: Open up /etc/samba/smb.conf on the gentoo box.
<Jordan> i tried both but neither work
<nickrud> kahrytan: lol, it definitely has potential
<eko_hermiyanto> rpj8, ok then?
<Jordan> fail to start X server
<___Oz___> If I have things installed under ubuntu that aren't in xubuntu, it won't uninstall them by doing this (the install), right?
<NigelS_> jtmoney: nmbd - the net bios daemon - windows networking is a pain in the neck at the best of times
<kahrytan> nickrud->  or something to the fact.
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: Mind putting in pastebin.com what you have in that file right now?
<Chrisbst1> but meek, isn't it possible to use a patch to just go one way? pulling the internet from lappy to Linner
<jbalcaen_> hmm...its still going to the old gateway
<nickrud> kahrytan: it's long but definitely true
<NigelS_> jtmoney: essentially the directory isn't being maintained - you can get one machine to be the master browser on the network
<eko_hermiyanto> rpj8, of course not, I will put it there
<mesa_boys> hai
<Soludra> rpj8: I've restarted and everything, and I still come up to a low-graphics mode notice.
<jtmoney> NigelS_: you know, nmbd isn't even running on my machine
<meekolope> Chrisbst1: if you have a router/switch inbetween the laptop/desktop then you could use patch cables
<meekolope> Chrisbst1: but i believe if you are connecting straight through the two you need a cross over
<NigelS_> jtmoney: you're probably not sharing files from your machine?
<rpj8> Soludra: that's very odd. try switching back to the vesa driver and see if you still get the low-graphics mode notice.
<Chrisbst1> otherwise no?
<kahrytan> nickrud->  Or " You can't fail with Linux, #ubuntu won't let you"
<DynV> Would someone please test Ekiga with me ?  I speak both English and French fluently, send me a private message.
<meekolope> Chrisbst1: right, they are pretty cheap though
<mike345> hi everyone, i think i need some help reconfiguring my network...i just installed some header updates that update manager had downloaded, and then lost connectivity to the internet (looks like dhcp isn't working anymore)...can someone please message me if you can help? thanks!
<nickrud> kahrytan: that's excellent :)
<jtmoney> NigelS_: no, i am, i can access files no problem
<meekolope> Chrisbst1: i would guess you could get a 6 foot or so for like 10-15 bucks
<jtmoney> NigelS_: do you want to look at my /etc/samba/smb.conf? :)
<NigelS_> jtmoney: post it if you like
<Jordan> i cant get the gui to work
<NigelS_> jtmoney: what else is on your network?
<Soludra> X_X
<Jordan> it freezes on livecd boot
<Chrisbst1> ok, I'm off to Fry's but I'll come back if I need any more help. Thanks meek, I appreciate it!
<kahrytan> Jordan->  give us your computers specs?
<meekolope> Chrisbst1: no problem
<wng-> When I installed 7.10, my speaker output on my laptop is not recognized, I know it worked when i installed 6.10 on it awhile ago, anyone have any ideas?
<jtmoney> NigelS_: http://jtmoney.biatches.org/samba/smb.conf
<Jordan> nvidia 8600 gts pentium d 3 ghz 2gb ram
<jtmoney> 3 other computers, 2 are running xp, 1 is running vista
<kahrytan> Jordan->  and two, even if it freezes. let it continue. Eventually, error will show.
<Jordan> k
<Geoffrey2> Jordan, what's the last command you see before it freezes?
<kahrytan> Jordan->  it may take long time
<kahrytan> Geoffrey2->  freeze on startup
<Jordan> it shows up X server error on regular cd
<Jordan> then it goes to cli
<kahrytan> Jordan-> and that is?
<Syubi> Hello everybody
<jbalcaen_> does anyone know how to change the address from where my dhcp discovers from ? Its still trying to discover fromt my work gateway and now I'm at home...so its a completely different gateway.
<Jordan> apparently its the gui. gnome loads, but it wont show a gui
<musikgoat> what is xubuntu's gksudo equivelent?
<kahrytan> Jordan-> can you log out and start plain xwindows?
<hacim> i upgraded to gutsy and now the update-manager is not in my menu bar, how do I get that back?
<Jordan> no. it has no window programs or guis running. just command line
<genii> musikgoat: Since XFCE also uses GTK, gksudo is what you still want
<eko_hermiyanto> rpj8, done
<eko_hermiyanto> I have put it in pastebin.com
<eko_hermiyanto> with my name eko_hermiyanto
<___Oz___> so...  I installed xubuntu.
<Geoffrey2> so, does anyone here know how to set up a default optional flag in grub?
<___Oz___> How do I... activate it?
<rpj8> Heh, want to paste the url to it?
<musikgoat> oh,  thanks genii
<Syubi> what does su mean?
<eko_hermiyanto> http://pastebin.com/d296951ab
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: Heh, want to paste the url to it?
<genii> musikgoat: np
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: thanks
<___Oz___> geoggrey: optional default?  You want a certain OS to load every time by default?
<___Oz___> geoffrey2 rather
<Gun_Smoke> anyone tell me why the push seems to be apt-get instead to aptitude?
<Gun_Smoke> in Ubuntu?
<NigelS_> jtmoney: ok, what I think is happening: in the absence of a defined server for handling requests, windows machines jockey for position to become the local master browser - that is the machine that holds the directory of the names of the other machines on the network - what is probably happening is that your machine is querying and receiving replies from this machine but it then is either turned off or unavailable, at which point a new election takes place t
<jtmoney> wow, that sucks
<jtmoney> but thanks for the analysis :)
<NigelS_> jtmoney: what you can do is set your own machine to always win elections - that is to say you can specify an oslevel in your smb.conf such that you should always win
<jtmoney> ohh
<UncleChevitz> I'm a linuxxx dummy trying to install Seamonkey from a .tar.gz;  I extracted it ok, and I can run the install file but i get error 624 "cant make destination dir, please try another file" should I create an empty dir to put it in ??
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: Good lord you have a TON of home directories on this thing
<bluefox> i need some help with wireless, i do not have a wlan, i'm pretty sure i have the drivers for my atheros wifi card installed, i have madwifi, and there is no wireless connection option in system->administration->Network
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: Ok, you see the portion that starts off === Share Definitions === ?
<Geoffrey2> no, I need to add hpet=disable to the kernel line..supposedly it's possible to make that a default option so it doesn't get overwritten when the kernel image gets updated
<eko_hermiyanto> rpj8, yes
<jtmoney> NigelS_: okay, i'm going to google how to do that
<bluefox> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: The words in [] are the ones you can mount
<NigelS_> jtmoney: if you get nmbd up and running it will work to provide replies to other machines on the network - I'm not sure what oslevel vista gives itself
<genii> Gun_Smoke: there are a bunch of commands that begin apt-   apt-get apt-cache apt-cdrom apt-mirror                  so it's somewhat nice syntax wise
<___Oz___> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: You can add another directory to that by using similar variables to that
<blazinfire> is there a media application for linux thats like itune's for buying music?
<mjw-> UncleChevitz sudo apt-get install iceape
<eko_hermiyanto> rpj8, oh thanks dude, you are the al-mighty
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: Once you've done this, restart the samba daemon and boom, tough actin' tinactin.
<Gun_Smoke> genii: That's it?
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: Eh, I am but a humble script kiddie.
<rpj8> eko_hermiyanto: But you are quite welcome
<___Oz___> I installed Xubuntu per the instructions.  How do I "activate" it?
<___Oz___> Ubuntu is still running.
<NigelS_> jtmoney: also the command nmblookup can allow you to find the IP associated with a nmb name
<meoblast001> can someone please tell me why this debian package wont install http://solutions.brother.com/Library/sol/printer/linux/rpmfiles/cups_wrapper/cupswrapperMFC5440CN-1.0.2-3.i386.deb
<UncleChevitz> Thnx mjw but im a recovering windows user, I'm not sure what u mean
<rpj8> ___Oz___: Log out, in the login manager, select session in the bottom left, choose an xfce session
<genii> Gun_Smoke: There used to be more differences in how each app handled dependencies. But now they are nearly identical in this way so which one you use does not really matter
<UncleChevitz> I'm running dapper
<telexicon> Where can I find the 7.10 'Ubuntu Packaging Guide' in PDF?
<mjw-> UncleChevitz iceape is the unbranded seamonkey in ubuntu. apt-get installs software for you. you can also use the 'synaptic package manager' in system > administration
<Gun_Smoke> genii: I'd have to disagree with removing packages..
<genii> Gun_Smoke: Since apt-get is also applicable to ALL *buntu it is a window-manager agnostic way
<ahorriblemess> Hey everyone... back again
<jtmoney> NigelS_: that worked... os level = 32 made it work
<___Oz___> rpj8: how do I make the xfce session standard?
<___Oz___> (thanks for the tip!)
<UncleChevitz> Great, thats my ticket
<Gun_Smoke> genii: I don't understand the last?
<mjw-> UncleChevitz using apt-get or synaptic should result in an easy installation with the applications appearing in your applications menu
<ahorriblemess> one question... I keep geting this "no pub key" message from medibuntu.... but it never stops me from updating or installing things. It just pops up. How do I make that stop happening?
<nadz050> Why my external hd(usb v2) have read error on my pc (usb v1.1)?Help anyone
<rpj8> ___Oz___: It should pop open a box is you're still using gdm to log in that asks if you want to make this session your default
<genii> Gun_Smoke: kubuntu for instance installs Adept instead of Synaptic. But it can also use apt-get
<jtmoney> NigelS_: thank you so much
<Filtered> is there anyway of getting a pr0xy bypass on ubuntu/
<NigelS_> jtmoney: cool - checkout /var/log/samba - you can watch things happening there, diagnose faults that you can never work out in windows - use tail -f or less with the follow cmd to watch etc
<jimmygoon> Why can't I adjust margins w/ gedit?
<genii> Gun_Smoke: So no matter which default window manager, GNOME, KDE etc apt-get at command-line is still apllicable
<dapatrick> Is there a way to see a chronological package update release history?
<dapatrick> Not based on what's installed, but the dates that the updates came available in the 'verses?
<mjw-> !synaptic > UncleChevitz
<UncleChevitz> Thnx, I can do that,
<rpj8> dapatrick: It _is_ possible. I just don't know how at the moment =p
<Gun_Smoke> genii: Ok... I just read that aptitude is the preferred package manager for debian.  Whats up what *buntu?
<ahorriblemess> I mean, i don't understand why I would get an error message if I can still get updates and packages
<rpj8> Gun_Smoke: I only use aptitude anymore.
<rpj8> Gun_Smoke: I'd highly recommend it. Although the things that were wrong with apt I think have been changed.
<jbalcaen_> does anyone know how I can completely wipe my network configuration ?
<ahorriblemess> I've installed gutsy maybe 5 times, and I've received that message maybe 2/7 times of installing.. I'm assuming I did something in the wrong order or something
<NigelS_> aptitude is nice - it weights solutions to package dependency problems
<Z0d14k> I have compiz-fusion installed.  I am trying to make the ring switcher my default application switcher.  I can't bind alt-tab to next window (all workspaces).  I have disabled the shortcut everywhere I can find it (disabled the normal application switcher and changed shortcut in the settings manager).
<genii> Gun_Smoke: aptitude has more features than apt-get, generally speaking. More info if yer interested can be found here: http://www.pthree.org/2007/08/12/aptitude-vs-apt-get/
<rpj8> ahorriblemess: did you follow these instructions to a T?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<jbalcaen_> does anyone know how I can completely wipe my network configuration ?
<Gun_Smoke> After climbing the tree to debian I'm only using aptitude.. I'm just wondering why it is so pushed with every how to, help note, or the like.. And also trying to understand why one would be better than another.. And if true in what situation?
<eko_hermiyanto> rpj8, thanks dude.. have to go now.. thanks a lot again
<rpj8> ahorriblemess: Sorry bout that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<jigs> ei guys any internet radio recommended? am using rythymbox
<Z0d14k> jbalcaen:  What do you mean?
<daum> does ubuntu kernels get compiled from source or are they binary?
<rpj8> jigs: Digitally imported is my favorite :) that and moscow radio
<ahorriblemess> rpj8: well uh... maybe I missed that part. I did go to that page however
<mjw-> jigs shoutcast.com has a big list
<Z0d14k> daum: binary.
<ahorriblemess> :-[
<jigs> ok nice nice
<jigs> tnx
<jigs> i'll try it now
<rpj8> ahorriblemess: Happens.
<hacim> Jordan: i used to have an indicator in my menu bar that would nag me about pending upgrades though
<daum> Z0d14k, thanks!
<ahorriblemess> rpj8: eee yeah... haha. thank you
<meoblast001> I HATE PRINTERS
<Z0d14k> daum:  You can get the source as a .deb.
<daum> alright thanks
<rpj8> ahorriblemess: No worries :) Enjoy ubuntu
<ahorriblemess> I'm gonna go, I'll come back again... but I swear... one day I"ll be here with information for all!!!
<rpj8> meoblast001: printers are really a pain in the rear.
<rpj8> meoblast001: Which one do you have?
<alexstorer> hey folks, can i ask a question?
<eliasz> hey guys, im trying to setup snort for a school project, and i need to use the frag2 preprocessor, does anyone know why it get errors trying to load a config file with itt?
<luis> anyone watching WEC?
<luis> ??
<eliasz> alexstorer, you can
<rpj8> !ask | alexstorer
<ubotu> alexstorer: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gun_Smoke> meoblast001: Why CUPS has always done the job for me.
<rpj8> Gun_Smoke: Cups can be a cruel, cruel mistress
<Z0d14k> daum: apt-get install linux-source
<tigeruofa> quit
<Syubi> hello
<Gun_Smoke> rpj8: Never had an issue... 5-6 units now..
<jbalcaen_> MSG Z0d14K my dhcp tries to keep getting a dhcp offer from my work gateway (192.168.5.1) but i'm at home and i'm trying to get an offer from (192.168.0.1)
<Syubi> why i can't enter as a root user from the login window?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<verma> can I somehow simply without installing sendmail or fetchmail use the mail command so that it uses my gmail account .. just need to send mails ... don't care about reading them using command line
<meoblast001> my printer is a retard, it says "shutting down after jobs complete" and it has no jobs
<rpj8> Gun_Smoke: For the new to 'nux. I remember being lost and frustrated when my printer wasn't supported natively by the linux kernel
<Gun_Smoke> rpj8: Wait.. Once, ended up grabbing a wrong driver, but then that was that..
<genii> !root | Syubi
<Gun_Smoke> sudo is stupid
<ubotu> Syubi: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Gun_Smoke> learn how to type
<rpj8> meoblast001: What printer do you have? maybe I could lend a hnd
<speeddemon8803> !captain_jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about captain_jack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jbalcaen_> MSG Z0d14K ifup & ifdown has yielded no results
<Z0d14k> jbalcaen_: Are you using network-manager or are you just using the init scripts?
<alexstorer> I'm running gutsy on my t61 and want to enable direct rendering.  i have integrated intel GM965/GL960 graphics, and i have all the latest mesa drivers installed.  there's nothing even mentioning direct rendering or dri in my xorg.conf, and i can't find anything about it online.  also, glxgears crashes x, but compiz is running smoothly.
<rpj8> Gun_Smoke: Nothing wrong with sudo.
<Gun_Smoke> !root
<jigs> rpj8: i need a decoder... what king od decoder is that?
<Gun_Smoke> I love that one..   Oh, it's gone..
<Z0d14k> ifup and down just drops the interface.  You can do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rpj8> jigs: You can get some pretty cool decoders in cereal boxes.
<jigs> rpj8: i need a decoder... what kind of decoder is that?
<eliasz> alexstorer, i have the same laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<___Oz___> Just got xubuntu desktop going.  The fonts are all SUPER tiny.  I can't read them at all.  How can I change this?
<speeddemon8803> !girls
<ubotu> Girls don't exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<Jack_Sparrow> speeddemon8803: Please dont play with the bot
<[dcr]> Hey, I was wondering what a good program to burn files [avi,mpeg,ect] to DVD movies, and not DATA discs.
<___Oz___> Right, no root passwd in ubuntu.  You won't ever need it.
<meoblast001> my mom wants to force me to get windows so we can use this printer
<jbalcaen_> well I went into /etc/network/interfaces and added (iface eth0 intet dhcp
<eliasz> alexstorer, i got bad news, it does not work well. It is blacklisted by compiz, you can unblacklisted, but it does not work to play any videos.
<rpj8> meoblast001: I'm trying to help you.
<rpj8> meoblast001: What printer do you have,
<___Oz___> meoblast: dual-boot it.
<blazinfire> whats the itunes of linux? it would be nice to have something like itunes?
<speeddemon8803> im not "playing"....i was really trying to get those websites...sir
<Gun_Smoke> What happened to the lie that there is no root password.. That bot had some joe blue in the face that there wasnt a root password in ubuntu
<meoblast001> rpj8: Brother MFC-5440CN
<eliasz> alexstorer, i have just left it off, as there really is no point to it, i am upset beacuse i figured it would work well since intel is open source...should have paid the extra $100 for the nvidia...i learnt my lesson
<speeddemon8803> unlike nikopsk who was putting useless factoids :)
<Jack_Sparrow> speeddemon8803: See the channel topic please
<Gun_Smoke> The stop guessing thing?
<Gun_Smoke> there is no root
<dosyl> Is someone can help me to put  a printer accessible on the network on Ubuntu, but I must to be able to use it on win98 and XP ?
<jbalcaen_> MGS Z0d14K well I went into /etc/network/interfaces and added iface eth0 intet dhcp
<___Oz___> ALWAYS go with nvidia, eliasz
<speeddemon8803> I know the topic
<Syubi> uhm i thought root was disabled by default but can be enabled
<Z0d14k> jbalcaen_: I hope you meant iface eth0 inet dhcp
<jigs> rpj8: cereal box is a plugins?
<Gun_Smoke> Syubi: NOPE
<thor2002ro> can anyone help me i cant see the shutdown messagess dont show up i disabled splahy..... i see boot messagess but dont see shutdown or restart messages...
<meoblast001> "Cleaning Please Wait"
<alexstorer> eliasz, let me get this straight: i can turn off compiz, and then i can enable direct rendering, but can't watch videos?
<element> #ubuntu-es
<thor2002ro> any one any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gun_Smoke: Please take your chatter and opinions to offtopic
<element> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rpj8> meoblast001: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276475
<rpj8> meoblast001: Have you tried this at all?
<___Oz___> Just got xubuntu desktop going.  The fonts are all SUPER tiny.  I can't read them at all.  How can I change this?
<jbalcaen_> MGS Z0d14K sudo /etc/inti.d/networking restart does not seem to clear anything
<speeddemon8803> !offtopic | gun_smoke
<ubotu> gun_smoke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gun_Smoke> Jack_Sparrow: It's nail on head Ubuntu ONLY topic..
<jbalcaen_> MGS Z0d14K yes sorry thats what I meant
<root___> I guess if I use the NetworkManager I dont have to worry about two network cards trading between eth0 and eth1?
<eliasz> alexstorer, on my system i can not play any avi/mpg with compiz enabled....i can play 3d games and such, but i have kept compiz off since the first few days of having it
<rpj8> meoblast001: Says they followed this and got it to work: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=9917&start=15
<meoblast001> GASP.. it says "Receiving Data" and i hear the paper move and it printed a blank paper !!!!
<Gun_Smoke> Thanks for the introduction everyone..
<eliasz> ___Oz___, ugh, welll its too late, i thought opensource drivers would be solid...maybe in 8.04?
<genii> Syubi: This is true. But generally you will not find ppl here willing to help with that since it is disabled for good reason. Also if you know why you need root login you should already know how to enable it then.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gun_Smoke: This is a support room.  Please see the topic
<eliasz> Does anyone know how to get frag2 preprocessor working with snort?
<speeddemon8803> heh, we cant do anything but talk ubuntu..saying hi is offtopic
<Gun_Smoke> Syubi: You want root?
<alexstorer> eliasz: can you post your xorg.conf somewhere?
<Syubi> I don't, but thanks anyway
<eliasz> alexstorer, sure
<rpj8> speeddemon8803: his are for ubuntu-offtopic
<kahrytan> genii->  why does he
<BERSERKR> #gcc
<BERSERKR> err
<Syubi> I just need to copy these files in var/www
<Jack_Sparrow> Gun_Smoke: Please do not suggest that
<BERSERKR> wrong window
<meoblast001> IT PRINTED A TEST PAGE
<BERSERKR> haha
<Syubi> and it is not working
<thor2002ro> can anyone help me i cant see the shutdown messagess dont show up i disabled splahy..... i see boot messagess but dont see shutdown or restart messages...???????
<rpj8> meoblast001: congrats my friend. What did you ave to do to get it to work?
<Gun_Smoke> Jack_Sparrow: It won't destroy Africa
<speeddemon8803> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Syubi> how can I copy the files? I think the folders are protected and need root
<kahrytan> Syubi->  sudo will work just fine for that
<Jack_Sparrow> Gun_Smoke: May I have a brief pm
<nadz050> Can anyone help me here????
<eliasz> alexstorer, http://pastebin.ca/903301
<speeddemon8803> hmmm...i do know they exist...so therefore i can use them in channel....wow :)
<Z0d14k> jbalcaen_: is there any output when you restart networking?
<Gun_Smoke> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah
<Syubi> kahrytan: please can you tell me the syntax ? or can you point me to a resource for that?
<meoblast001> rpj8: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105703
<Syubi> better if i have the resource actually
<Syubi> i'm super new
<root___> hey I'm having trouble with eth0 and eth1 being swapped every time i power off, is there anything I can do about this or will I be writing a really ugly work around? :)
<kahrytan> Syubi->  sudo cp /source /copyto
<[dcr]> Hey, I was wondering what a good program to burn files [avi,mpeg,ect] to DVD movies, and not DATA discs.
<rpj8> meoblast001: Ah excellent.
<ixian_> jfjjjjjjjjjjj;
<hacim> i upgraded to gutsy and now the update-manager is not in my menu bar, how do I get that back?
<BERSERKR> guys, for gcc help will #gcc be the place?
<dosyl> Is someone can help me to put  a printer accessible on the network on Ubuntu, but I must to be able to use it on win98 and XP ?
<meoblast001> rpj8: now my sister needs to use the compy for a sec
<rpj8> meoblast001: Alright then. Take care.
<kahrytan> Syubi->  you can also alt-f2 and type gksu nautilus to open nautilus window with admin privileges.
<ixian_> sorry, dont know what happened w/ keyboard there
<alexstorer> eliasz, how do you toggle dri?  i don't see it in your xorg...
<scott> can someone help me with my ipod... i keep trying to connect it in amarok and it tells me it failed to create a lockfile
<RequinB4> what is the syntax for using grep so it searches for 2 phrases that need to be in the file but not necessarily close to each other?  I can use grep -r searchterm /directory but this searches for only one string
<kahrytan> Syubi->  var/www sounds to me like apache install?
<eliasz> alexstorer, i don't know... ;)
<rpj8> RequinB4: Sounds like a job for man grep
<[dcr]> Dude, can someone tell me a program the works with Linux to actually burn movies since the dvd burner that comes with Ubuntu just burns data dvd's ?
<eliasz> alexstorer, it just worked....make sure you select the right driver, and to enable effects you go to system - pref - appearance
<rpj8> [dcr]: k3b is a good one.
<Syubi> kahrytan: yes apache. and the other problem is that even when we copied the files with an expert friend the other day, at the end people didn't have rights to access it on the net.
<piojoo> hey... can someone help me? i've got a problem with quake 4 and wine... when i run it, i have this message:
<piojoo> Winsock Initialized
<piojoo> Found interface: eth0  - 10.0.0.60/255.255.255.0
<piojoo> Sys_InitNetworking: adding loopback interface
<piojoo> engine using MMX & SSE & SSE2 & SSE3 for SIMD processing
<piojoo> enabled Flush-To-Zero mode
<RequinB4> rpj8: thanks >.> :P
<FloodBot2> piojoo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root___> RequinB4: can grep even do that?
<[dcr]> ty
<kahrytan> [dcr]->  there is plenty, what do you need
<RequinB4> !paste | piojoo
<rpj8> RequinB4: no worried :)
<ubotu> piojoo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bluefox> i seem to be missing my wlan0 among my internet interfaces...how do i create one?
<ixian_> [dcr]: brasero, gnomebaker? i dont know if they support that though, but they are good burning programs.
<genii> gah, winsock
<[dcr]> i tried brasero and gnomebaker
<alexstorer> eliasz, if you do [glxinfo | grep direct] what do you get?
<usser> RequinB4: why not just use grep phrase1 | grep phrase2
<rpj8> [dcr]: You should try k3b, which I suggested.
<kahrytan> rpj8->  k3b does data dvds
<eliasz> alexstorer, direct rendering: Yes
<RequinB4> usser: would that work? is my question
<[dcr]> but Im trying to burn files such as mpeg, avi, mpg and ect to DVD Movies and ----NOT---- DATA DVD'S
<genii> usser: Because the two phrases may nor be contained within each other
<Z0d14k> usser/RequinB4:  Why not user grep "phrase1\|phrase2" ?
<rpj8> kahrytan: Yeah but it does movie disks as well.
<rpj8> I've done it before.
<usser> genii: oh...
<RequinB4> i want it to search for string1 U string2
<usser> genii: then he needs something else not grep
<NigelS_> root___: I believe you can bind a mac address to a particular interface by configuring udev - possibly this is made available with gconf also but I can't try that right now- take a look at /etc/udev/rules.d
<kahrytan> [dcr]->  dvd menu?
<genii> RequinB4: That will work if phrase2 can be founs withing the larger context of phrase1 in the example he gave
<[dcr]> no, a MOVIE DVD, where i can pop it in a DVD Player and watch the movie
<[dcr]> and not a DVD player
<rpj8> [dcr]: http://gecius.de/linux/dvd.html
<[dcr]> ugh DATA DVD *
<[dcr]> i mean
<rpj8> [dcr]: Give this a look see.
<kahrytan> [dcr]->  so you dont need a dvd menu. I reccomend devade
<kahrytan> !info devade
<ubotu> Package devade does not exist in gutsy
<bruenig> devede
<kahrytan> !info devede
<ubotu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<usser> !devede
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RequinB4> genii: ok, that's not what i'm looking for.  Program should return true if and only if phrase1 and phrase 2 are present in the file
<alexstorer> eliasz, i disabled effects, i'm going to restart x and see if i have direct rendering and will come back here.
<scott> can someone help me with my ipod... i keep trying to connect it in amarok and it tells me it failed to create a lockfile
<RequinB4> If grep can't do it, i don't know
<piojoo> hey
<kahrytan> [dcr]->  for plain dvds without menu, devede i believe is the best
<piojoo> can someone help me? i can't run quake4 on wine... :S
<rpj8> piojoo: Run it... natively then.
<eliasz> alexstorer, Any luck?
<rpj8> piojoo: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/
<usser> RequinB4: well a small script would actually do it
<alexstorer> eliasz, nope. :(
<piojoo> fuck ¬¬ thanx... :)
<eliasz> :S
<Z0d14k> RequinB4:  What are you trying to do with grep?  I missed the original question.
<kahrytan> piojoo->  doh moment there eg?
<DynV> Would someone please test Ekiga with me ?  I speak both English and French fluently, send me a private message.
<eliasz> you loaded with my xorg.conf alexstorer ?
<RequinB4> usser: yeah, i guess a script would work
<kahrytan> piojoo->  quake engines are open sourced.
<genii> RequinB4: Make grep behave as egrep. eg:     grep -e pattern_one -e pattern_two filename
<eliasz> does anyone know why snort would say that the preprocessor frag2 is unknown? everywhere i read it says its packaged with snort..
<kahrytan> piojoo->  So there is games like tremulous that run off quake based engine
<alexstorer> eliasz, i didn't use your xorg.  i just turned off effects, but i'll use your xorg and try again.
<bluefox> !device manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about device manager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> piojoo:  please keep it family friendly
<RequinB4> genii: -e? ok, will that be compatible with -r ?
<eliasz> alexstorer, ok
<kahrytan> bluefox->  Ubuntu doesnt have that
<kalpik> im on ubuntu.. i need to install kde4 (without installing kde3). i have added the ppa repo.. how do i go about it?
<bluefox> ok, in the ubuntu help thingy it says there's something called System->administration-> Device Manager
<[dcr]> ubuntu
<deoxyna> how can i interrupt grub if the time interval in menu.lst is 0?? im on dual boot and the default boot is xp
<Jack_Sparrow> kahrytan: sauerbratten runs on quake like engine.
<[dcr]> does have a sort of device manager >.>
<[dcr]> i saw it <.<
<mneptok> !ohmy | piojoo
<ubotu> piojoo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xinx_> Please somebody help me
<genii> RequinB4: They are not mutually exclusive, so yes
<kahrytan> Jack_Sparrow->  i know. first game to come to mind
<piojoo> ok... sorry..
<piojoo> thanx a lot
<RequinB4> genii: ok, will try it
<xinx_> I need to copy java folder uncompressed to /usr/java/
<xinx_> the folder is located at desktop
<rpj8> piojoo: No worries. enjoy your quaking
<kahrytan> [dcr]->  Hardware Information prefs
<kalpik> !kde4 > kalpik
<JohnRobert> wtf
<mneptok> xinx_: why not just install via the package manager?
<kahrytan> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xinx_> im new
<kahrytan> !info hal-device-manager
<ubotu> hal-device-manager (source: hal): Hardware Abstraction Layer user interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.9.1-6ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 57 kB, installed size 252 kB
<Z0d14k> RequinB4:  have you tried grep "phrase1\|phrase2" <filename>
<RequinB4> genii: would the -r be in both places: eg: grep -r -e search1 -e search2 /file
<noodz> hal-device-my-ass
<mneptok> xinx_: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<kahrytan> [dcr]->  does hal-device-manager work for you?
<xinx_> ty
<mjw-> UncleChevitz: Press ctrl-F and search for iceape
<RequinB4> Z0d14k - you mean "phrase1|phrase2"
<Syubi> how can i change file properties in order to make them accessible online?
<mneptok> noodz: did you not see the warning about language? ;)
<genii> RequinB4: Not sure. I think only once
<xinx_> mneptok omg GReat thanks
<xinx_> that was great
<mjw-> UncleChevitz: or open a terminal and type  sudo apt-get install ice-ape
<Jack_Sparrow> noodz: Please watch the language
<Starnestommy> Syubi: sudo chmod a+w filename?
<xinx_> omg 2 hours looking for how to copy that folder inside /usr/java/
<Z0d14k> RequinB4:  No.  I have always had to escape the |
<xinx_> that was quick
<xinx_> :D
<rpj8> xinx_: hehe, welcome to the world of ubuntu.
<mneptok> xinx_: welcome to Linux done right ;)
 * noodz grumbles
<xinx_> yes
<xinx_> Thank you :d
<Syubi> do I have to type that in xterm?
<Starnestommy> Syubi: any terminal works
<Syubi> ok thanks
<kahrytan> xinx-> welcome to the world of ubuntu .. where #ubuntu won't let you fail and give up
<deoxyna> please help, how can i interrupt grub ???
<kahrytan> deoxyna->  why?
<rpj8> deoxyna: You could... open your bios menu.
<alexstorer> eliasz, no luck. :(
<[dcr]> Thank you guys for suggestions and help.
<[dcr]> <3.
<element> dudes
<usser> RequinB4: did u find the solution already?
<Syubi> the filename must be followed by a question mark?
<deoxyna> kahrytan> i made a mistake of making time interval = 0 :(
<usser> RequinB4: something like this would work http://pastebin.ca/903311
<rpj8> element: sup
<element> how can i change the font color in the panels?
<Starnestommy> Syubi: no.
<Syubi> Starnestommy: Thanks
<RequinB4> usser: i'm trying to make a custom directory so i can check if what i try works
<alexstorer> eliasz, i'm going to restart x again to get my old xorg running again.
<usser> RequinB4: takes three parameters filename, phrase1 and phrase2
<eliasz> kk
<element> i want my panel with background black and white letters...but i dont know how change the font color....
<Starnestommy> Syubi: for an entire directory, like /var/www, sudo chmod -R a+w /var/www
<bluefox> how do i create wlan0?
<kahrytan> deoxyna->  you can go back and edit menu.lst then and change it
<usser> RequinB4: echoes true if both are found false otherwise
<deoxyna> kahrytan: and i have xp as the default os, now i couldnt boot on ubuntu
<UncleChevitz> couldnt find package ice ape
<kahrytan> deoxyna->  you can go back and edit menu.lst then and change it
<RequinB4> usser: thanks much
<mneptok> !info iceape
<ubotu> iceape (source: iceape): The Iceape Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.5-1ubuntu0.7.10 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 84 kB
<alexstorer> eliasz, any other ideas?
 * bluefox is gonna be pissed if he wont be able to use his wireless card cus it's too new for XP and linux
<mneptok> UncleChevitz: note the lack of a space
<kahrytan> deoxyna->  You just boot from live cd and chroot into linux partition
<RequinB4> usser: the problem is i'm trying to search directoris, so grep -r is kind of a requirement
<bluefox> !wlan0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> deoxyna-> and edit menu.lst as usual
<mjw-> UncleChevitz it's iceape, not ice ape :)
<nickrud> element: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55941/ , change the color to your choice
<eliasz> alexstorer, hmmm, so outside of xorg.conf i guess it could be a driver issue...or...what resolution is your screen? maybe....
<eliasz> hmmm
<element> thx nickrud letme check
<deoxyna> kahrytan: how do i chroot? sorry im newbie at thi
<alexstorer> our screens are different aspect ratio, but should that matter for dri?
<alexstorer> eliasz, our screens are different aspect ratio, but should that matter for dri?
<usser> RequinB4: oh,
<kurtis> it seems like every other time I start up, grub encouters error 21. what does that mean?
<piojoo> ok, about virtua tennis 3, when i try to run it i get this word titled "starting virtua tennis 3" but it won't work :S
<eliasz> no i dont think so, hmm, have you reinstalled any dirvers or mesa or anything else alexstorer
<piojoo> can someone help me?
<Syubi> these commands you guys give me are commands of the unix shell?
<element> nickrud i had a problem cause i dont have that file
<kahrytan> !grub | deoxyna
<ubotu> deoxyna: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alexstorer> eliasz, i reinstalled the mesa dri driver
<element> i have a similiar file but is empty
<nickrud> element: then you'll need to create it
<UncleChevitz> thnx guys, "sudo apt-get install iceape"  dint work
<kurtis> !grub | kurtis
<element> ok nickrud i will do that right now thx again
<deoxyna> kahrytan: ok i'll try that, thanks a lot
<eliasz> alexstorer, same version? i don't really know what else to tell you...i just played with the drivers and screens in system-admin-screen & graphics until it worked
<alexstorer> eliasz, i'm running libgl1-mesa-{dri,glx}
<kahrytan> deoxyna->  read it and try to make sense of how to chroot. then  once you have. then gedit grub
<indah> indah
<alexstorer> eliasz, i'm 7.0.1-1ubuntu3
<root___> hey whats the opposite of tail
<root___> head, thanks
<element> nickrud i have the file now
<eliasz> alexstorer, i don't know what versoin i am..
<bamzin> hi. after upgrading ubuntu to the last version I cant mount a sata harddisk anymore, it says the disk is being used whilst it's not. any help?
<element> i think i have to restart the session isnt it?
<DoubleDew> is there anything you need to do to configure PHP from the LAMP packages?  I can't get a simple php script with a foreach command working on my localhost, but the exact same file works on my buddies...also, the file in firefox by itself still gives a parse error
<kahrytan> deoxyna->  there is some win32 grub programs on the wiki
<RequinB4> ok guys, i'm back
<mjw-> UncleChevitz what happened when you tried to run that?
<eliasz> alexstorer, i don't know what else to tell you, sorry i couldn't help more. Sorry to ditch but i got to finish up an assignment for class in the morning. Good luck
<alexstorer> eliasz, what else should i back up (aside from xorg.conf) before messing with systemsettings?
<RequinB4> grep -r -e term1 -e term2 /directory gives me files with either term1 OR term2, i want term1 AND term2 :(
<alexstorer> eliasz, no worries. :)  good luck on your assignment!
<piojoo> ok, about virtua tennis 3, when i try to run it i get this window titled "starting virtua tennis 3" but it just won't work :S can someone help me?
<deoxyna> kahrytan: thnx for helping, be back as soon as i get it working
<furythor> I am trying to run ut2004 and I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55942/ what can cause that ?
<eliasz> alexstorer, i think i tonly changes xorg config, i don't think there are any other graphics settings files
<xinx> hey
<alexstorer> eliasz, thanks for your help.  hopefully i'll get this figured out...
<viktor> i can unmount a drive please help tells me i havnt got the authorization how do i change that
<piojoo> ok, about virtua tennis 3, when i try to run it i get this window titled "starting virtua tennis 3" but it just won't work :S can someone help me?
<DoubleDew> anyone know why firefox would ask me to download a .php file versus displaying it?
<Starnestommy> DoubleDew: the server isn't parsing it.
<furythor> I am trying to run ut2004 and I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55942/ what can cause that ?
<RequinB4> grep -r -e term1 -e term2 /directory gives me files with either term1 OR term2, i want term1 AND term2.  grep -r term1\|term2 /directory gives me all false negatives.
<indah> indah
<DoubleDew> Starnestommy:  would you know why, i just installed libapache2-mod-php5
<olskolirc> I have an emergency.  I installed kde4 and kde4-core with apt-get and it didn't all install, now i can't finish the install or uninstall it, even with synaptic. apt-get -f install apt-get purge apt-get autoremove doesn't work
<olskolirc> help?
<UncleChevitz> reading package tree...building dependancy...couldnt find package iceape
<Starnestommy> DoubleDew: I think it has to be in /var/www/cgi-bin
<DoubleDew> Starnestommy: no, not on my buddies server it didnt
<DoubleDew> Starnestommy: do you know if there are issues with php5?  thats what i have installed
<mjw-> UncleChevitz in synaptic, make sure you have Settings > Repositories   set so that main, universe, and multiverse are all enabled
<mjw-> UncleChevitz iceape specifically is in universe
<Kalir> How do I switch Mozilla from using Gnash?
<indah> inndah
<mjw-> Kalir close mozilla, sudo apt-get remove gnash   should do it
<Starnestommy> DoubleDew: I think I was somehow able to make it work the way it did for them, but I don't remamber how.  #apache or ##php might be able to help, though
<RequinB4> The actual package name is iceape-browser
<indah> indah
<Kalir> Ah, okay. Hang on.
<UncleChevitz> I'm running 6.06, its updated, and I have all the binary repositories open
<usser> DoubleDew: had that, check if you have index.php in your DirectoryIndex in apache2.conf
<mjw-> UncleChevitz ah, that's probably the issue. 6.06 probably doesn't have an iceape package
<Kalir> Second question. What would be a suitable flash player instead of gnash?
<mjw-> Kalir the non-free flash plugin.
<RequinB4> grep -r -e term1 -e term2 /directory gives me files with either term1 OR term2, i want term1 AND term2.  grep -r term1\|term2 /directory gives me all false negatives.
<mjw-> !flash | kalir
<ubotu> kalir: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<piojoo> ok, about virtua tennis 3, when i try to run it i get this window titled "starting virtua tennis 3" but it just won't work :S can someone help me?
<mjw-> the flash installation is fixed again, i'm pretty sure
<UncleChevitz> yeah, I kinda thought so, flash works for me
<Starnestommy> RequinB4: try grep -r -e term1 | grep -r -e term2
<Syubi> how do I use secure shell to upload some files to another computer?
<n2diy> Syubi: scp
<RequinB4> Starnestommy: directory on each side of the bar i assume
<Biblio> hello. i need to contact mark shuttleworth. i tried the contact email in his blog (claire newman at canonical), but apparently nobody there. could anyone pass me his adress, or get me closer? thanks.
<neo> hi users
<jay-oh-en> is flash working good now?
<Starnestommy> RequinB4: actually, I think it would be grep -r -e term1 | grep -e term2
<neo> how to hide desktop icons in ubuntu?
<RequinB4> Starnestommy: where do iput the directory :P
<Jack_Sparrow> jay-oh-en: yes
<usser> Syubi: theres sftp for that
<mjw-> !desktopicons | neo
<ubotu> neo: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<neo> how to hide desktop icons in ubuntu?
<UncleChevitz> Flash worked fine for me, I installed yesterday
<jay-oh-en> Jack_Sparrow, what can i do to make firefox its self faster is there a way to make it lighter?
<Jack_Sparrow> neo: I think there is an option in gconf-editor  under apps-metacity but sure exactly where
<Survivorman> open gconf-editor, and i think it's under apps then nautilus then desktop
<Syubi> i think i was told my university wouldn't allow direct connections and that i should get accredited with a computer in the vpn or something like that..
<Survivorman> it's under nautilus Jack_Sparrow
<olskolirc> how do I force uninstall kde4 and kde4-core please?  my repositories are messed up
<Jack_Sparrow> jay-oh-en: I dont know if you can make it lighter
<jay-oh-en> Jack_Sparrow, cause its pretty slow for me right now
<indah> indah
<indah> indah
<Survivorman> How similar is epiphany browser, that seems to work faster, though i don't use it
<indah> indah
<furythor> I am trying to run ut2004 and I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55942/ what can cause that ?
<RequinB4> grep -r -e term1 -e term2 /directory gives me files with either term1 OR term2, i want term1 AND term2.  grep -r term1\|term2 /directory gives me all false negatives.  grep -r term1 /directory | grep -r term2 /directory gives a true-postive for both and a false-postiive (term 2 only).
<UncleChevitz> Do I need an .iso to get a version of ubuntu from which I can access iceape packages? (I'm @ 6.06) and can I change from gnome to KDE without reinstalling my OS??
<mjw-> !upgrade | UncleChevitz
<ubotu> UncleChevitz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Survivorman> you can add kubuntu-desktop through apt
<emma> what does this mean? [blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1
<Survivorman> then you can change the session type at login
<neo> another query....     when i plug in the pin of my headphone in computer jack the pc speaker doesnot mute        laptop hp 9601au
<Starnestommy> RequinB4: tey grep -r -e term1 /directory | grep -e term2
<chris062689> Does anyone here know about the EeeOS?
<Starnestommy> *try
<emma> is EeeOS a form of Ubuntu?
<chris062689> No, Debian.
<UncleChevitz> Who da man? mjw da man
<Kalir> !gnash
<Syubi> brb under ubuntu
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<UncleChevitz> !da man
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about da man - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aO|DarkB-DX> When im browsing in a Folder and i want to open the folder in terminal, how do i do that? (kubuntu had a button to open folder in terminal)
<emma> is there an Ubuntu specially made for the EEE?
<chris062689> !Well
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about well - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mjw-> emma: eeexubuntu
<chris062689> Theres Eeexubuntu...
<Kalir> Bah. The flash plugin still won't work.
<chris062689> but it's not 100% complete yet.
<neo> another query....     when i plug in the pin of my headphone in computer jack the pc speaker doesnot mute        laptop hp 9601au
<emma> Do we think it will really be good when it's ready?
<emma> Will it be an official Ubuntu product?
<RequinB4> Starnestommy: gives true-positive and 1 false positive - (term 1 only)
<chris062689> no.
<jay-oh-en> whats eexubuntu
<chris062689> it's not offical.
<chris062689> -_-
<emma> what about just putting xubuntu on the eee?
<aO|DarkB-DX> When im browsing in a Folder and i want to open the folder in terminal, how do i do that? (kubuntu had a button to open folder in terminal) I ask  because it is really hard to navigate 30 directories on a MOUNTED HD
<Kalir> The video won't play, but it tells me it's installed. Which is funny, because I try to apt-get it and it goes through it and then ends up saying "The Flash plugin is NOT installed." Well that does me a lot of good.
<emma> Xandros already comes on the EEE, if you don't care if it's Ubuntu why not just leave Xandros on it?
<jay-oh-en> !eeexubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeexubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Survivorman> kalir, i've had problems with it installing and not putting the plugin in my plugins folder
<jay-oh-en> whats EEE?
<emma> asuseee
<meekolope> jay-oh-en: EEE or IEEE?
<Survivorman> i just download it from adobe and then run the installer
<emma> it's an inexpensive small laptop
<Kalir> I'll try that then.
<mark4> ok i got ubuntu installed on external drive, im happy but.... i installed git but dont have the command "git"
<mark4> where do i get the command "git"
<Survivorman> the directions on adobe's website it very clear, so it shouldn't be a problem
<Survivorman> sudo apt-get install git
<meekolope> mark4: how did you install it?
<mark4> i installed it!!!
<Werdna> hey, I see by a bit of searching that there are a few ways to access my ubuntu computer remotely (vnc,freenx, etc). Which one's the best for opening up a new X session every time I connect?
<piojoo> ok, about virtua tennis 3, when i try to run it i get this window titled "starting virtua tennis 3" but it just won't work :S can someone help me?
<mark4> it is installed
<mark4> but i have NO command called "git"
<meekolope> mark4: it might not be in your box's PATH
<mark4> the package is installed
<mark4> it would be in roots path
<___Oz___> am I the only dunce that can't get DivX movies to play in Ubuntu?
<meekolope> mark4: so
<emma> ___Oz___ To the best of my knowledge, yes.
<meekolope> mark4: if you perform a 'whereis git'
<___Oz___> I use synaptic to find "divx"
<___Oz___> and load EVERYTHING related to divx
<meekolope> mark4: it doesnt show you the path its installed in
<indah> inddah
<emma> ___Oz___,  i have a divx plugin for firefox.
<aO|DarkB-DX> When im browsing in a Folder and i want to open the folder in terminal, how do i do that? (kubuntu had a button to open folder in terminal) I ask  because it is really hard to navigate 30 directories on a MOUNTED HD
<mark4> its in /usr/share/git
<___Oz___> and totem still says, "I don't have the codec to play this divx file".
<indah> indah
<telexicon> mark4, apt-get install git-core
<RequinB4> grep -r -e term1 -e term2 /directory gives me files with either term1 OR term2, i want term1 AND term2.  grep -r term1\|term2 /directory gives me all false negatives.  grep -r term1 /directory | grep -r term2 /directory gives a true-postive for both and a false-postiive (term 2 only). grep -e -r term1 /directory | grep -e -r term2 gives true-postive and false-positive (term 1 only).  grep -e -r term1 /directory | grep -e -r term2 /dir
<mark4> i dont think THAT is the executable
<mark4> !
<mark4> lol
<mark4> that might be it
<telexicon> mark4, git == gnu interactive tools
<___Oz___> it says I need plugin "DivX 5"
<___Oz___> what's that
<RequinB4> I should get a pastebin for that -.-
<emma> ___Oz___,  try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<telexicon> mark4, git-core == Linus Torvald's distributed source control system
<meekolope> telexicon: is it not a exec?
<mark4> argh why do we have two things called git. i saw that before... i shud have realised. gentoo has the same problem
<mark4> yea
<mark4> actually, linus shud just use svn :P
<piojoo> can someone help me? i have a problem with virtua tennis 3 and wine... the installation worked perfectly, but it just won't work :-/
<telexicon> mark4, I refer you to his google talk on why SVN is bad
<___Oz___> medibuntu?  yeah, already did that.
<telexicon> meekolope, i never use GNU Interactive Tools
<Survivorman> are you trying to play something on the web?
<Kalir> ...Problem.
<mark4> svn is bad? lol
<mark4> ill go search for taht one
<meekolope> telexicon: oh ok
<kaushal> hi
<telexicon> mark4, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8 -- google tech talk
<mark4> personally i think svn is the single greatest version control ever devised and ive used ALOT of diff ones over th eyears
<Kalir> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Adobe Flash Player installer.
<kaushal> i want to disable networking services while bootup
<kaushal> how can i do that
<Kalir> DANGER WILL SMITH, DANGER
<telexicon> mark4, heres another possibly less biased google tech talk on git: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3999952944619245780
<indah> indah
<mark4> ok lol
<indah> indah
<indah> indah
<telexicon> thats strange
<emma> ___Oz___,  did you install the w32codecs ?
<Kalir> Survivorman: Hit a bit of a snag.
<Kalir> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Adobe Flash Player installer.
<usser> Kalir: download tar.gz from adobe's site
<telexicon> mark4, well i think git promotes some really cool workflows
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<usser> Kalir: extract it somewhere
<emma> ___Oz___,  did you install the w32codecs?
<Kalir> usser: Did that. I ran the installer from the terminal, and it just spits that error at me.
<indah> indah
<visof> hello
<usser> Kalir: no not the installer theres tar.gz file there
<indah> indah
<indah> indah
<indah> indah
<visof> how can i know who in the lan with me at certain time ?
<emma> okay i tried to help, no response, goodnight.
<Survivorman> i think you can just move the plugin to your plugins folder manually and it will work
<telexicon> mark4, and it is Linus's opinion that centralized source control (like SVN) wouldnt be able to handle something as high traffic and distributed as the linux kernel
<genii> @time Toronto
<ubotu> Current time in America/Toronto: February 14 2008, 00:01:42 - Next meeting: Desktop Team in 8 hours 58 minutes
<Survivorman> sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/browser-plugins/libflashplayer.so
<mark4> telexicon, erm im not sure thats correct tho. i think svn can handle large projects like that
<Survivorman> make sure you're in the directory where the flashplugin is located
<meekolope> visof: what do u mean? by ip address or user names or what
<neo> another query....     when i plug in the pin of my headphone in computer jack the pc speaker doesnot mute        laptop hp 9601au
<telexicon> mark4, for social reasons, not technical ones
<indah> indah
<usser> Kalir: well yea right installer just dont run it,
<ljsmithx> When I try to send an E-Mail via Thunderbird I get a "relay not permitted" message, does anybody know how to fix this? My E-Mail is at Adam Internet and my ISP is AAPT
<piojoo> can someone help me? i have a problem with virtua tennis 3 and wine... the installation worked perfectly, but it just won't work :-/
<piojoo> can someone help me? i have a problem with virtua tennis 3 and wine... the installation worked perfectly, but it just won't work :-/
<Dekkard> Question.. after the last kernel update, when i try to start a gnome session, I get just a blank screen..no taskbar..no popups nothing..any ideas?
<telexicon> mark4, its not that SVN couldnt handle that throughput, its just a system which would require 1300 developers all the have access to the same codebase would be.. a crazy mess
<usser> Kalir: theres libflashplayer.so file in the same directory with installer
<mark4> oh. that sounds evein fishier lol
<ifireball> visof: depends on how the LAN is configured and what would you call "on the lan with you", the most accurate way is probably to use a network scanning tool such as nmap
<Kalir> Okay, I copied the file in question.
<Kalir> libflashplayer.so
<Survivorman> using firefox?
<Kalir> Ja.
<mark4> telexicon, well then they need to split the kernel into common code base, system specific code base and drivers
<usser> Kalir: hang on 1 sec
<ljsmithx> When I try to send an E-Mail via Thunderbird I get a "relay not permitted" message, does anybody know how to fix this? My E-Mail is at Adam Internet and my ISP is AAPT
<mark4> and have each one on their own repository
<Survivorman> ok
<Survivorman> restart firefox and test
<mark4> and they really do need to stop making me download PPC sources for my x86 box
<telexicon> mark4, well they found a better solution, distributed source control (which is what git does)
<Kalir> Hokay.
<Survivorman> did it work?
<mark4> my boss has a saying.  "it is what it is"
<mark4> and for linux sources... its git :P
<telexicon> mark4, and for xorg sources its git
<telexicon> mark4, and for KDE sources its git
<usser> Kalir: now do sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Survivorman> i think he did... i told him earlier
<ljsmithx> can anyone help? i need to send emails
<usser> Kalir: after that sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper
<mark4> ok well i think kde is bloatware but i recently switched to using it simply so i could have compiz (you couldnt PAY me to run gnome :)
<Survivorman> i never even have to install it
<mark4> kde is liveable even with its bloat
<usser> Kalir: restart firefox and u should have working flashplayer
<mike> ljsmithx: what kind of email account do you have
<telexicon> mark4, oh.. i run gnome
<PaPaFD> I have a 10 second hardrive hdb1  that is not set up right anyone here that could help?
<Dekkard> Question.. after the last kernel update, when i try to start a gnome session, I get just a blank screen..no taskbar..no popups nothing..any ideas?
<Geoffrey2> ok, one last time....does anyone know how to set default options in menu.lst?
<Survivorman> usser what does nspluginwrapper do? I never install it and flash works fine
<nickrud> kaushal: what kind of networking setup do you have?
<PaPaFD> I have a 10  gig second hardrive hdb1  that is not set up right anyone here that could help?
<mark4> telexicon, for over 10 years ive run NOTHING but windowmaker. if they were still bothering to develop it I would probably not have switched
<Kalir> I've got the newest version of nspluginwrapper anyhow.
<Kalir> Testing firefox now...
<kaushal> nickrud: I have to connect to Internet through pppoe
<usser> Survivorman: its a workaround for 64bit firefox
<mark4> i tried e17 but someone asked me to help them install compiz and i was soooo blown away i broke down and installed kde lol
<telexicon> mark4, ah.. so you are one of those non-changers huh
<nickrud> kaushal: a cable modem?
<usser> Survivorman: if u have 32 bit version of ubuntu u dont need it
<Survivorman> ah... thanks kalir
<kaushal> nickrud: yeah
<Survivorman> i mean usser
<kaushal> ADSL 2 Modem
<usser> Kalir: then u should have flash working now
<mark4> telexicon, im a heretic. im a software engineer who "hates" c.  i wrote a forth compiler for linux in 100% pure assembler lol
<raiin> I love asm
<ste-foy> I love raiin
<Kalir> Nnnnope. Still not working.
<raiin> write highly advanced software in masm
<telexicon> masm always looks like masochism
<nickrud> kaushal: are you sure you can't have the modem handle the pppoe, and just use dhcp to connect to the modem itself?
<mark4> if the site hosting it still existed you could check it out. i compile over 2 megs of source code per second
<jimlay> join /debian
<Survivorman> where did you move the plugin?
<jimlay> oops
<Geoffrey2> sigh....and probably insanely easy to do, if I can find someone who knows how.....
<raiin> just can develop alot faster than with c/c++ even though have been a c/c++ developer a good 10 years
<mark4> i just developed an 8051 assembler, disassembler, and SIMULATOR all in 100% PURE forth
<usser> Kalir: huh... do cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<neo> another query....     when i plug in the pin of my headphone in computer jack the pc speaker doesnot mute        laptop hp 9601au
<nickrud> mark4: forth? my gosh, I haven't heard about anyone using that in ... decades!
<Kalir> cp'd it to /usr/lib/browser-plugins and /usr/lib/firefox/plugins.
<usser> Kalir: do ls -al *flash*
<usser> Kalir: tell me what u get
<telexicon> mark4, python is my friend
<Survivorman> browser-plugins was a generic... i didn't know which browser you were using
<raiin> nice mark4!
<Kalir> Yeah, the libflashplayer.so file is there.
<kaushal> nickrud: how can i proceed
<nickrud> mark4: my only question: can anyone else read it? rflol
<Biblio> hello. i need to contact mark shuttleworth. i tried the contact email in his blog (claire newman at canonical), but apparently nobody there. could anyone pass me his adress, or get me closer? thanks.
<telexicon> mark4, could you make us a nice open source flash implementation?
<usser> Kalir: are there are any other files that seem like flash plugins
<mark4> nickrud you might hear more about it. chuck moore is developing 21 or is it 24 core cpus that are ultra low power and execute BILLIONS of opcodes per second
<n2diy> When I double click on an Abiword file in Nautilus, Gedit opens it, how can I change that to default to Abitword?
<Kalir> Nothing else got turned up by that command.
<mark4> telexicon give me a spec for flash
<n2diy> *Abiword
<usser> Kalir: did u restart firefox after u copied that file there
<telexicon> mark4, eh.. well theres an issue with that
<Kalir> Yep.
<nickrud> kaushal: try pointing your browser at the gateway address
<Survivorman> n2diy i think you can change it by left clicking on the doc and changing it there
<Decamerone> right click on the file in nautilus, go to "open with" and chooes abiword
<mark4> nickrud i wish the hosting site were still online, i have had numerous non asm / non forthers tell me they CAN read my code
<PaPaFD> Having trouble getting a second internal hardrive to mount correctly.   Gives  me it is restricted to Sys Admins If i type in my paswd then it will mount  would like to share it on my Samba server but can not change permissions  any ideas?
<Decamerone> This should change it for all the files of that type
<mark4> i got to extreme lengths to make my code readable. even at the expense of efficiency
<tritium> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Decamerone> Oh, I mean, right click and choose properties - then open with
<nickrud> mark4: I'm impressed. Write once read never was coined to describe forth
<Kalir> Nothing else in the plugin folder is related to flash.
<piojoo> can someone help me? i have a problem with virtua tennis 3 and wine... the installation worked perfectly, but it just won't work :-/
<piojoo> can someone help me? i have a problem with virtua tennis 3 and wine... the installation worked perfectly, but the game just won't work :-/
<usser> Kalir: oh my bad forgot u have to enable it with nspluginwrapper
<nickrud> kaushal: for my asdl modems it's been 192.168.0.1 , 1.1 , 0.254, and 1.254
<tritium> piojoo: no need to repeat
<mark4> nickrud and it was coined by c coders and i have extreme difficulty wading thru 20 page switch statemetns nested to the umpteenth level with NO comments lol... c coders are some of the worst ive ever had to deal with (yes sorry... there ARE exceptions)
<usser> Kalir: do sudo nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<mark4> but c as a whole is VERY difficult to read. you literally have to be familiar with craploads of obscure obfuscated header files.
<mark4> but someone is gona complain about OT chat any second
<nickrud> mark4: I'm interested because forth was my first language. If you ever do put it up somewhere I'd like to see how much I remember
<Survivorman> piojoo, which version of wine do you have? according to winehq, newer versions of wine should play virtual tennis 3 with no problems
<n2diy> Survivorman: , Decamerone ok, that's a hassle, I think adding .abw will work? I assumed Abiword added its extension when I saved the file.
<mark4> nickrud hang on
<Kalir> nspluginwrapper: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<TKingdom> Does anyone know of an applet of some sort that tells how much a program is using by hovering over the icon?
<neo> another query....     when i plug in the pin of my headphone in computer jack the pc speaker doesnot mute        laptop hp 9601au
<usser> Kalir: do sudo nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Kalir> Did I write the parameters in reverse?
<TKingdom> How much Memory a program is using...
<PaPaFD> Having trouble getting a second internal hardrive to mount correctly.   Gives  me it is restricted to Sys Admins If i type in my paswd then it will mount  would like to share it on my Samba server but can not change permissions  any ideas?
<usser> Kalir: the whole thing
<mark4> nickrud can you accept dcc?
<mark4> erm can i even send one lol
<Kalir> Even the do in the beginning?
<genii> piojoo: Please ask in the #winehq channel, this is not an Ubuntu tech support question.
<nickrud> mark4: don't know, give it a try :)
<n2diy> Survivorman: , Decamerone ok, that' was the trick, it works now.
<mark4> tell me if you see it
<Survivorman> no kalir
<nickrud> I see nothing
<mark4> nickrud what forth did you learn?
<nickrud> mark4: figforth
<Kalir> Okay, I did that and it says it's an invalid NPAPI plugin.
<mark4> cool
<usser> Kalir: nope arrrg one sec
<squidly> does anyone know if xorg 1.4 is in aptitue?
<nickrud> squidly: no
<piojoo> thanx genii
<nickrud> squidly: in gutsy, anyway
<mark4> is a file thats 377417 bytes large be too large to email?
<UncleChevitz> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<genii> mark4: Definitely not
<nickrud> mark4: not really, I get much bigger ones at my work email, a sec I'll pm
<mark4> k
<squidly> nickrud: that's that I though. is there a testing package I can use. I'm having an issue with xforwarding.
<n2diy> How can I restart/reset a comm port? Every couple of weeks my external modem appears to be busy to Ubuntu. Even when I disconnect  the modem, kppp tells me it is busy, so it seems to be a software issue?
<nickrud> kaushal: I'm not evens sure what that means :)
<Nekro> Help! I downloaded clamav-0.92.1.tar.gz and when I tried to build it got this error: "Please install zlib and zlib-devel packages" but I already have installed zlib1g-dev and zlibc. Any idea??
<squidly> i'm getting a "the error was 'BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)'." When ever I try to start xterm or gvim
<nickrud> kaushal: I used to control my pppoe by using pppoeconf to set it up; then running  sudo pon and sudo poff to start/stop it. it didn't come up with the computer that way
<jrib> Nekro: why are you installing clam?
<UncleChevitz> I want to upgrade from 6.06, but it says I neet to be "root", how do I do that?
<usser> Kalir: hm it should work
<jrib> !upgrade > unclechevitz (read the private message from ubotu)
<usser> Kalir: try doing that from the directory u have unpacked installer to
<n2diy> ! upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Kalir> I reversed it and it gave somewhat more logical but still error-ish output.
<Nekro> 'cos I need to scan some files I'm gonna send to a partners and they use Virus XP
<razordead> How do I get gEdit to save a file with DOS/Windows line endings?
<Kalir> Namely, no appropriate viewer found for libflashplayer.so
<usser> Kalir: wait wheres your installer?
<Survivorman> usser, would mv instead of cp matter with the plugin?
<bluefox83> is there some reasno i can't find ndiswrapper in the repos?
<Survivorman> i would think not
<jrib> Nekro: clam is in the repositories.  Is there a reason you are not using that?
<usser> Survivorman: nah it doesnt matter
<Kalir> I went back to the install_flash_player_9_linux dir.
<jrib> !info clamav | Nekro
<ubotu> nekro: clamav (source: clamav): antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.91.2-3ubuntu2.3 (gutsy), package size 856 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<usser> Kalir: cool, now whats the full path to that dir?
<Kalir> /home/kalir/install_flash_player_9_linux
<bluefox83> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<usser> Kalir: nice then sudo nspluginwrapper -i /home/kalir/install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so
<Nekro> mmm, oohh. Is there any problem with using a version older than the latest release???
<Kalir> Okay, that didn't spit out any scary errors. What next?
<jrib> Nekro: not if it is still supported
<meekolope> oooo
<UncleChevitz> I followed the UpgradeNotes instructions, the alternative is using apt-get, which it recommends against, it doesn't say anything about needing to be a super-user
<bluefox83> I need some help, in Network settings, there is no wireless connection selection, i need to figure out how to put one in there
<usser> Kalir: thats basically it, but u should delete that file we copied to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Kalir> So wait, lemme guess this one...
<usser> Kalir: ie sudo rm /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<tritium> usser: why are you not helping him install the flashplugin-nonfree package instead?
<jrib> UncleChevitz: doesn't it say to use update-manager?
<usser> tritium: because its broken
<Kalir> tritium: Tried that already, anyhow.
<tritium> usser: not any longer
<Survivorman> he has 64 bit system
<Kalir> Okay, here goes something.
<tritium> ah, 64 bit...
<Nekro> Ok. I got scared when I saw this message: WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
<razordead> flashplugin-nonfree has been fixed for at least a week
<UncleChevitz> says to run from alt-F2 or terminal
<Kalir> Success!
<Nekro> when I installed 0.91.2
<Kalir> Thanks, chums!
<jrib> it's not broken on 64bit either (installs fine here from -updates repo)
<usser> Kalir: cool
<tritium> jrib: good.  Too bad Kalir left...
<tritium> usser: if you think flashplugin-nonfree is broken, perhaps you've not enabled the -updates repo?
<Nekro> I have one more question: Is squid package built with transparent proxy enabled ??
<usser> tritium: no its enabled its been quite some time since i installed it though, besides the guy said it didnt work for him so i assumed it was still broken
<tritium> usser: okay
<YourNameHere> Is there some gnome applet that will let me change my cpu frequency as I choose?
<Syubi> Hey guys, I'm on Ubuntu!
<Invizibil> hey YourNameHere
<Some_Person> How do I convert a video to use the Cinepak codec?
<Invizibil> you can do it with cpu-freq package
<pawan_> how to install tar.gz file
<Invizibil> i have a Turion 64 ML32 but the governor is sort of stuck
<Invizibil> check up on cpu-freq
<Some_Person> anyone know?
<pawan_> how to install tar.gz file
 * Geoffrey2 sighs in total exasperation
<Starnestommy> pawan_: what's the file for?
<pawan_> http://developer.songbirdnest.com/
<pawan_> !nick
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<pawan_> how to change nick name
<meekolope> pawan: you downloaded a tar.gz file you are trying to install?
<Starnestommy> pawan_: /nick nickname
<pawan_> i am downloading
<pawan_> but how to install
<Survivorman> it's songbird, so you just need to unpack it and run songbird
<Survivorman> it requires no installation
<meekolope> pawan: once its downloaded
<pawan1234> ok
<meekolope> pawan: you need to unpack it and then compile it, using the commands as follows
<^cLuBk|d^> where can I found the resolv.conf file in ubunto?
<corporeal> is there any way to quickly revert my ubuntu installation to what was installed to begin with?
<^cLuBk|d^> ive tried at /etc/ it isnt there
<Starnestommy> ^cLuBk|d^: /etc/resolv.conf
<meekolope> pawan: from the command line: tar -zxf thepackage.tar
<Nutubuntu> Hello all - did anyone else get Error 13 when rebooting after the kernel upgrade today?
<Geoffrey2> one last time....I need to add the option hpet=disable to the kernel line in menu.lst, supposedly there's some way to enter it so it's a default option that won't get overwritten every time the kernel is updated.....anyone have any ideas?
<Some_Person> How do I reencode a video to use the Cinepak codec?
<Syubi> How do I check in Ubuntu what IP a certain URL has?
<meekolope> pawan: when its done, change directories into the new one created with the unpacked files then type 'make'
<barnaby> hi
<Starnestommy> Syubi: dig domain.name
<meekolope> pawan: then 'make install'
<Survivorman> no pawan
<Survivorman> don't do that
<egc__> barnaby: hi
<pawan12> then
<meekolope> and why not
<Survivorman> it doesn't need installation
<meekolope> ?
<Survivorman> it's a mozilla download
<meekolope> what package is it
<meekolope> ooooh
<Survivorman> like songbird
<Survivorman> it's songbird
<meekolope> my bad
<Survivorman> just switch to the directory and run songbird
<meekolope> is it just an add on?
<Rictoo_> eix x11
<Rictoo_> erm
<Rictoo_> oops
<pawan12> ok
<Survivorman> no, but when it downloads, the folder is ready to go
<Survivorman> after extracting it
<spaghetti_knife> !tor
<ubotu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<meekolope> oh ok
<meekolope> my bad i must have not read your whole post pawan
<Syubi> how do I access the terminal please?
<egc__> barnaby did you get that file?
<Hammer89> how do you create shortcuts for using in the terminal? like... say I want to just type "apt" instead of "aptitude"... I seem to recall something about editing the /etc/bash.bashrc file... but I don't recall if that was distro specific or not... or how I'd actually modify it
<ihmSelbst> @gfx
<meekolope> thanks Survivor
<pawan12> thanks
<Survivorman> np
<Starnestommy> Syubi: Applications > Accessories > Terminal, I think
<Syubi> Starnestommy: thanks, it's there
<viktor> how do i unamount a drive
<Nutubuntu> Hammer89, you could look for a project called (I think) Autokey - an attempt to port Autohotkey to Linux
<viktor> it tells me i got no prevliages
<meekolope> viktor, you might have to be root
<Starnestommy> viktor: sudo umount /mount/point
<meekolope> right
<viktor> how do i find the mount point
<usser> Hammer89: yea .bashrc
<meekolope> type mount
<usser> Hammer89: syntax is alias ll='ls -l'
<Starnestommy> it works with mount points and device nodes
<usser> Hammer89: theres examples there close to the end
<Hammer89> usser: I just had it open and didn't see anything...
<Some_Person> How do I reencode a video to use the Cinepak codec?
<usser> Hammer89: is it empty?
<viktor> dev/sda2 etc is that it and can i just copy paste it
<usser> Hammer89: well try adding some simple alias see if it works
<Hammer89> usser: no
<meekolope> viktor, is it a flash drive?
<Hammer89> usser: it's not empty
<meekolope> viktor, aka jump drive
<viktor> nah my windows partition
<timandtom> Hmm... Is there anyway to have like, bookmarks for your favorite IRC chats? Xchat
<phroughy> um, are the ubuntu servers dead?
<kaushal> hi
<phroughy> ubuntu.com is dead, and updates aren't working....
<pawan12> hi
<meekolope> viktor, copy and paste your whole output from 'mount'
<viktor> including wat is in the brackets at the end
<kaushal> I have issues with connecting to the internet, I am running ubuntu 7.04
<Hammer89> usser: can you write an example for me using aptitude?
<meekolope> viktor, just the whole output yes
<Hammer89> usser: making the shortcut be "apt"
<Survivorman> timandtom: do you mean like while using xchat, shortcuts for this chat, for example?
<usser> Hammer89: sure alias apt='aptitude'
<meekolope> viktor, so i can see your computers setup
<damion> hey all, what do people use for par2 and rar achieves off of the newsgroups?
<Nutubuntu> I ran the kernel update earlier today, and when I rebooted, I got Error 13 -- is there any way to recover from this besides reinstalling?
<viktor> where u want me to paste it
<timandtom> Survivorman: Like, in firefox, you click on bookmarks, then click on a site, and it loads that site. I wanna be able to do the same thing, but with IRC rooms instead of websites
<Nutubuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<phroughy> is anyone else having trouble contacting the update servers or ubuntu.com
<usser> phroughy: nope all good
<Nutubuntu> phroughy, no problem seeing ubuntu.com
<viktor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55946/
<Survivorman> timandtom: you might want to try installing chatzilla for firefox
<Survivorman> you should be able to get something similar working with that
<meekolope> viktor, ty one moment
<phroughy> huh, i can't see ubuntu.com and my updates aren't working. i'll reboot and see what happens
<Syubi> Gnome stopped working correctly ..
<viktor> its sda1 i wanna unmount from desktop
<Syubi> the bars don't work anymore after I tried connecting to an ftp
<timandtom> Survivorman: Bah, no thanks. Not that big of a deal, I can probably get something working, but if there was a plugin or something to do what I needed already... :) Aw wells
<Starnestommy> viktor: I think that would be sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Syubi> is this normal?
<meekolope> oh ok
<meekolope> it should be yes
<meekolope> viktor, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Syubi> is there anything like ctrl+alt+canc ?
<viktor> ill try it as long as it wont stop me from login into windows
<pawan12> hello
<TKingdom> viktor: if you have dual-boot, unmounting the drive in ubuntu shouldn't matter.
<viktor> okai thx
<meekolope> viktor, it wont. always though when you are unmounting something make sure you arent transfering a file between your linux and desktop partition
<meekolope> viktor, besides that it wont hurt anything
<pawan12> downloaded now how to install
<viktor> okai kool and if i want it bak do i just chage unmont to mount
<Survivorman> tim: i can open irc in firefox
<Survivorman> i just tried
<kaushal> hi again
<meekolope> viktor, yes, u might have to add the mount point though. example: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<^cLuBk|d^> whats the problem usually if I already set the corresponding ip address on my eth0 and still cannot ping the gateway ?
<^cLuBk|d^> my gateway and dns ip is the same
<Some_Person> How do I reencode a video to use the Cinepak codec?
<pawan12> songbird
<viktor> oh okai i doubt ill ever want it back but thank you so much for the help
<meekolope> viktor, no problem
<Survivorman> pawan, open the directory
<Survivorman> click on songbird
<pawan12> then
<meekolope> viktor, if u ever have a problem you can always do: man mount              or               man umount
<Survivorman> it will ask you a few options, click on run
<meekolope> and it will explain how to use them
<Syubi> so there's nothing like ctrl+alt+canc, huh :)
<pawan12> which file tp run
<Survivorman> should just be songbird
<phroughy> yep, rebooting fixed it, updates are running now.
<UncleChevitz> Can I switch from Gnome to KDE without reinstalling my OS?
<Nutubuntu> UncleChevitz, yes
<Nutubuntu> I ran the kernel update earlier today, and when I rebooted, I got Error 13 -- is there any way to recover from this besides reinstalling?
<phroughy> UncleChevitz: yes, just "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<UncleChevitz> Where can I find out how?
<UncleChevitz> OK thnx
<Survivorman> then select kde as a new session at login
<pawan12> its not opening
<pawan12> using wine
<Survivorman> it shouldn't need wine
<blag> pawan12: where did you download songbird from?
<phroughy> UncleChevitz: then in your login manager (kdm or gdm) there should be a menu to choose the session type, just choose KDE instead of gnome
<Syubi> Is it possible to run an SSH connection to a host from a computer you have accessed through another SSH connection?
<viktor> sorry everyone how do i change a gnome theme
<pawan12> http://developer.songbirdnest.com/
<blag> ah...
<Nutubuntu> UncleChevitz, check out http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde as well
<viktor> im still stuck with the standard one that u get with fresh install
<blag> is there any reason i shouldnt recommend www.getdeb.net to people?
<blag> viktor: right click on the desktop, click change desktop background
<blag> viktor: then click on the themes tab
<viktor> that changes the box but i wanan change like the bar at the top and bottom of screen where applications is
<Hammer89> usser: it doesn't seem to be working
<blag> oh, then click customize
<Survivorman> did you download the developer version pawan?
<blag> viktor: then click customize
<usser> Hammer89: its supposed to work when u open a new terminal
<Hammer89> usser: lol... okay
<musicgenius> whats up with the busybox error on feisty and gutsy?
<musicgenius> im still stuck on edgy
<blag> pawan12: i would download this one: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird
<Some_Person> nevermind, i figured it out, mencoder can do it
<blag> pawan12: that one should work, but it will have errors (as noted on the website)
<Nutubuntu> musicgenius, say more about the error?
<Some_Person> debs > tar.gz
<musicgenius> it wont boot into the os
<Survivorman> pawan, it works fine, but on the main page is the developers release
<musicgenius> it goes past the menu
<Nutubuntu> musicgenius, I ran the kernel update earlier today, and when I reboot, I get Error 13 -- I'm trying to find out if there's any way to recover from this besides reinstalling. Same error you see?
<musicgenius> then gives me a busybox error
<Survivorman> don't download it, download it from http://www.songbirdnest.com/download
<Survivorman> works fine.
<musicgenius> ive seen this all over the net
<Soludra> I'm having problems getting my graphics driver/card to work. When I first installed Ubuntu, and enabled the restricted driver, it worked fine, but then I downloaded updated drivers from NVIDIA's website, and now my computer always loads into a low-graphics mode, in low-resolution.
<blag> Survivorman: oh, my bad.  i thought that was a tarball.  didn't mean to jump over your head there.
<UncleChevitz> Thnx guys
<Survivorman> blag: no problem
<musicgenius> i cant remenber exactly what it says but i cant boot into ubuntu at all from the live cd it just gives me a busybox error
<Syubi> I have clicked on 'Places', 'Connect to server', and connected to some server running an SSH service. Now, since I believe this is the only computer accepting an SSH connection from outside the uni network, can I use this computer to access the computer I need? In other words, after I established an SSH connection to comp A, how do I use it to access comp B on comp A's network?
<Nutubuntu> Well ... I'm thinking of changing my nick to Doc or Sneezy or something ... because I sure am not Happy :/
<OmnipotentEntity> Hello, I'm having trouble with wine segfaulting.
<OmnipotentEntity> It segfaults when it tries to run any program I can think of.
<OmnipotentEntity> I'm on HH alpha 4 running wine 0.9.55
<Syubi> where does the terminal program resides on a Ubuntu box?
<Nutubuntu> musicgenius, I ran the kernel update earlier today, and when I reboot, I get Error 13 -- I think this is a Grub error, but it says that the executable (the kernel?) is not okay. I'm trying to find out if there's any way to recover from this besides reinstalling. Same error you see?
<blag> Syubi: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<Survivorman> /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<musicgenius> im not sure ill pop in some other time and check it tomorrow
<Syubi> ok, so perhaps i can use /usr/bin/gnome-terminal of another computer
<Survivorman> what are you trying to do Syubi?
<musicgenius> ill write it down and look for you in here l8r and let you know
<musicgenius> i have grub on here
<musicgenius> i have ubuntu and kubuntu running on a slave drive
<Syubi> I am machine C. I connected to machine B with SSH. I would like to use machine B to connect to machine A because they are on the same network.
<Syubi> Survivorman, I can't connect to machine A directly from my machine C.
<Librustralia> hey there
<Librustralia> does anyone know what codecs to install to get winff to convert MPG TO mp4?
<Syubi> I'm clicking on the gnome-terminal file but it's not working
<zcat[1]> Syubi: on A, sudo apt-get install ssh  (this will install sshd which listens for the connection from ssh)
<^cLuBk|d^> if you install ubuntu, the resolv.conf already exist or you have to create it manually?
<Syubi> there is ssh, but I can't connect because I'm not part of the network
<Syubi> my university doesn't allow it
<^cLuBk|d^> any help here?
<zcat[1]> you can ssh to B, then ssh from B to A ?
<Syubi> i am trying to do that but i don't have a clue how to
<garth> i think a recent update broke my xserver, any help?
<Syubi> pragmatically speaking, i mean. i don't know what to touch.. it's my first time on Ubuntu
<Librustralia>  does anyone know what codecs to install to get winff to convert MPG TO mp4?
<Hammer89> can someone take a look at this error for me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55947/
<Syubi> zcat[1]: do you think it's
<Syubi> possible?
<garth> no one else experienced xserver failures after a recent update?
<teamcobra> is there an easy way to replace an installed openssh with hpn-patched openssh (hpn-ssh)
<n2diy> Hammer89: that isn't a Ubuntu error, it is a SELinux error.
<noodles12> garth: was that related to an xorg update? i saw something on dig about that so I skipped the installation package
<zcat[1]> Syubi: If you can ssh from C to B, and you can ssh from B to A, yes...
<Hammer89> n2diy: I never installed SELinux
<garth> noodles i might've been, ive grown accustomed to not monitoring what is updating
<Syubi> zcat[1]: can you tell me how to do that, please ?
<Hammer89> n2diy: maybe the latest updates did it?
<garth> @noodles is there a way i can roll it back?
<garth> :/
<zcat[1]> On machine C, open a terminal and type 'ssh B (whatever the IP or hostname is) and you get a shell on B.. then in that shell type "ssh A" and you get a shell on A..
<n2diy> Hammer89: I don' think so? SELinux is a different version of Linux, I'm not even sure it is Debian based?
<tarelerulz> What I wanted to make an normal audio cd with an dvdr ? Can that be done
<Hammer89> n2diy: that makes no sense then... I've got no doubt I'm using Ubuntu
<Hammer89> n2diy: is there a way to find out what kernel I'm using?
<^cLuBk|d^> if you install ubuntu, the resolv.conf already exist or you have to create it manually?
<teamcobra> no, selinux isn't a seperate distro
<n2diy> Hammer89: uname
<jay-oh-en> hi
<n2diy> Hammer89: uname -a
<zcat[1]> SElinux is just some security enhancements to the linux kernel, it can be used on any distro
<Hammer89> Linux matthew-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Syubi> zcat[1]: I was doing this with the 'connect to server' window and i can only browse files that way..
<zcat[1]> Syubi: ahhh, ok. That's a little more complex then.
<Syubi> zcat[1]: Indeed.. I was clicking on gnome-terminal with no success.. hehe
<zcat[1]> Syubi: you can do tricks like 'tunneling' ports from one box to the next but it's a bit complex to describe
<n2diy> Hammer89: From what I see here, SELinux is a modified kerenel, you have better luck in #ubuntu-kernel? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SELinux
<Hammer89> n2diy: Hmmm... I still don't see how SELinux got on my computer... I never installed it
<pawan12> hi
<zcat[1]> afaik ubuntu already uses an SElinux kernel, you just need to figure out how to configure the security extensions
<Syubi> zcat[1]: what's the syntax for ssh ? I know the host name and my user name and my password.
<Nutubuntu> I ran the kernel update earlier today, and when I reboot, I get Error 13 -- I think this is a Grub error -- it says that the executable (the kernel?) is not okay. I'm trying to find out if there's any way to recover from this besides reinstalling
<n2diy> Hammer89: I don't know either, I have four updates pending, but none of them are kernel related.
<zcat[1]> Syubi: man ssh .. typically 'ssh user@host' or just 'ssh host' if you're using the same username on both
<Hammer89> n2diy: I had like 6 kernel related updates in the past week
<pawan12> cant change nick name to pawan
<zcat[1]> Nutubuntu: press ESC when grup tells you to, and select the previous kernel, that should still work
<n2diy> Hammer89: What version of Ubuntu? I'm hanging on to Dapper 6.06
<zcat[1]> *grub
<Hammer89> n2diy: 7.10
<Nutubuntu> zcat - will try , thanks
<Syubi> Are these BSD commands?
<camille__> can i plays network games with ubuntu?
<n2diy> Hammer89: Live on the cutting edge, and you'll bleed. :)
<Cpudan80> camille__: Yes, Ubuntu support socket programming
<zcat[1]> Syubi: ssh? it has roots in openbsd I think..
<julia> Hi all I am using kde4 and all of my gtk apps and qt3 apps are being rendered really slowly, like the CPU is drawing it. Any thoughts?
<Cpudan80> supports*
<camille__> can i pm you?
<Cpudan80> No
<Hammer89> n2diy: lol... I didn't install the release prior to 7:10 because there were way too many compatibility issues with my laptop
<Nutubuntu> zcat, all I get is 2.6.22-14-generic and the same in recovery mode - neither one works. And memtest, which works fine but is limited :/
<^cLuBk|d^> if you install ubuntu, the resolv.conf already exist or you have to create it manually?? pls answer
<n2diy> no
<Cpudan80> Nothing personal -- I'm just about to hop off
<camille__> ok
<camille__> thnaks
<camille__> where do i look
<cycom> anyone know how to fix wlan0_rename to have the correct name using the iwl3945 driver on gutsy?
<Cpudan80> camille__: What are you trying to do?
<n2diy> Hammer89: Have you tried google?
<camille__> install internet games
<Hammer89> n2diy: I had... to no avail
<camille__> like dota
<zcat[1]> Nutubuntu: well, you can boot the live CD, find out what older kernels are still around and sort out grub manually.. but it's a bit tricky
<Hammer89> n2diy: I'll probably try a forum post soon
<Cpudan80> camille__: That depends if the developer has made a port of the app for ubuntu
<MrKeuner> hi, which one is the log file when installing ubuntu from live cd?
<camille__> ah
<Nutubuntu> zcat[1], I'm not sure I *have* the live CD ... installed from minimal
<n2diy> Hammer89: Roger on the forum post, and again you might ask in #ubuntu-kernel.
<Cpudan80> camille__: you could try using wine
<camille__> which site should i go to that teaches networking and games
<camille__> thanks
<Hammer89> n2diy: okay... thanks :)
<camille__> ill google wine
<penney> Hi I'm getting a green screen playing some of my AVI's with mplayer in Gutsy.  I also have crackling audio.  I think it may be possible to sum up both these issues with some wrong codec... Anyone have any suggestions, maybe: what codecs should I be using so I can play any/every video known to man?
<Librustralia> hellloo?
<n2diy> Hammer89: Good luck.
<Cpudan80> You want to make a networked application camille__ ?
<Librustralia> Is anyone here familiar with FFMPEG or WINFF?
<zcat[1]> Nutubuntu: well, you can alt-F2 a shell from the minimal install also.. but it's fairly tricky, not something I would want to talk anyone through over IRC
<Cpudan80> camille__: In that case, you should look at the documents for the language you are going to program in
<camille__> i am setting up internet shop
<Cpudan80> Internet shop?
<camille__> yup
<Nutubuntu> zcat[1], thanks - I can understand that :)
<Librustralia> what codecs are available that can converg MPEG to MPG4?
<Cpudan80> So you want a web server camille__ ?
<camille__> where people rent machines to surf ym or play games
<n2diy> Hi jeeves
<camille__> im currently using ubuntu now
<Nutubuntu> zcat[1], would you happen to know, what was the most recent kernel prior to 2.6.22-14-generic ?
<jeeves_moss> can someone help me figure out how a torrent tracker site works, and what software I should use.
<Cpudan80> camille__: You're not making much sense
<zcat[1]> camille__: sudo apt-get install oscommerce , I think..
<camille__> thnks for the advice
<jeeves_moss> camille__:  oscommerse isn't in the repo
<camille__> ill try googling wine first
<zcat[1]> sorry, apparently not
<n2diy> Hi jeeves
<kaoticsnow> how do I configure apt-get to check the online repositorys before the CD-ROM? I'm trying to install screen on a remote box and its asking for me to insert the CD, prolblem is the computer is 50 miltes away so thats not an option right now lol
<Sphynx> Hello, i just updated my ubuntu but my wifi is not connecting it recgnizes the wifi card but it won't connect is there any way i could check the logs for this to see what's the error?
<jeeves_moss> anyone?  software that you use to set up a torrent tracker?
<sarthor> HI, i have the account on www.lowratevoip.com, they offer 200 min free to serveral countries till aboout 120 days, my account credit is finished, and i am able to make calls in free from windows on lowratevoip,s dialer, but on Ekiga its not working and asking for credit. Help me please, i am using Ubuntu Gutsy
<zcat[1]> camille__: start by setting up apache2 / php5/ mysql-server and get familiar with how those work..
<fesha> Dose anyone know of a good desktop manager I can use in Ubuntu? Maybe something similar to Webshots?
<MrKeuner> hi, where can I see the installation log file, installation hangs somewhere very close to the end. It says IDE-floppy...
<___Oz___> sarthor: we do not offer help for that sort of nefarious dealing here.
<sarthor> OK.
<MrKeuner> help
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jeeves_moss> ubotu:  you don't know anything
<cens0red> can u install using the Alternate CD?
<Biblio> hello. i need to contact mark shuttleworth. i tried the contact email in his blog (claire newman at canonical), but apparently nobody there. could anyone pass me his adress, or get me closer? thanks.
<kaoticsnow> hehe caught my roommate at home made him toss the disk in
<Sphynx> Hello, i just updated my ubuntu but my wifi is not connecting it recgnizes the wifi card but it won't connect is there any way i could check the logs for this to see what's the error?
<zcat[1]> !sabdfl
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<zcat[1]> no hints there..
<xhhux> hello?
<deeptrance> I received a message when updating ubuntu, it said that i would have to do a partial upgrade, and when I click continue i get the following error "Could not calculate the upgrade
<deeptrance> A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<deeptrance> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport."
<cens0red> hi.
<xhhux> hi
<alus> ebubuntu? kubuntu? xubuntu? which do I want?
<Biblio> zcat, thanks for trying, tho
<Sphynx> Hello, i just updated my ubuntu but my wifi is not connecting it recgnizes the wifi card but it won't connect is there any way i could check the logs for this to see what's the error?
<jappdev> sphynx: you can view the log file at /etc/log/messages but for more wifi info look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<zcat[1]> Biblio: he may be more accessable via here be dragons..?
<Sphynx> thanks jappdev
<Biblio> zcat, is that his blog? if so, i contected the mail adress there
<frankielai> anybody home?
<n2diy> alus: I'll tell you, if you tell me what I want for breakfast?
<zcat[1]> Biblio: I think he's fairly busy so it might take a while for him to get to you.
<Syubi> zcat[1]: Unfortunately it didn't work. It says the connection is refused. That machine has the latest Ubuntu server installed. Do you think I should install sshd on it?
<Biblio> zcat[1], thank you  :)
<fesha> Okay, well if no one know of a good desktop manager (ie. something like Webshots) for Ubuntu, Is it possible for me to Wine Webshots
<fesha> ?
<Ayabara> Anyone with an Intel AG 4965 wifi-card here? I'm having troubles getting mine to work
<zcat[1]> Syubi: perhaps... if it's accessable from the internet you might want to be sure there are no weak passwords, or firewall out traffic to port22 from the general public
<deeptrance> Does anyone have errors when they try to update ubuntu?
<Biblio> zcat[1].. sabdfl would not happen to be a nick, right? or some handle in some forum?
<zcat[1]> Syubi: but yes, to ssh to it it will need sshd running
<penney> deeptrance: what kind of errors?
<zcat[1]> Biblio: it's the nick he uses on irc, yes..
<Biblio> zc, very appreciated, thanks :)
<Sphynx> jappdev: According to the troubleshooting at wifidocs it says my encryption key might be wrong but i configure my router with no password but it still didn't work any ideas?
<deeptrance> penney: check your pm
<jappdev> sphynx: do you get a specific error, or does it just not show any networks?
<Em0ry42> deeptrance, PM me here.  that nick is on irssi and i'm not really a genius there
<clearzen> How can I tell if the rca inputs on my computer are recognized by the kernel?
<Sphynx> jappdev: it won't show any errors, it just times out and nothing works no internet at all
<viktor> hey i did the sudo unamount and i restrated my computer now my hardrive is back
<^cLuBk|d^> if you install ubuntu, the resolv.conf already exist or you have to create it manually?? pls answer..
<Sphynx> jappdev: it does shows the networks
<clearzen> ^cLuBk|d^: it already exists
<deeptrance> Em0ry42: send you pm
<neil_d> when using a gtk.PrintOperation() to create a print dialog, why doesn't the gfax printer show up ?
<fesha> Why can't I private chat in X-chat?
<n2diy> cluB it is created for you.
<zcat[1]> ^cLuBk|d^: when you set up the network it's created, either the nameservers you entered manually or the ones assigned by DHCP
<zcat[1]> fesha: on this server you must authenticate first
<Em0ry42> deeptrance,  pm isn't working for me wow sorry... you use aim or anything?
<deeptrance> i have aim let me sign on
<alus> n2diy: you probably want eggs. many people have eggs for breakfast, but they take time to cook, so if you don't have time you might try cereal
<Syubi> zcat[1]: Thanks for everything. I'm logging off now. Bye.
<n2diy> alus: Thank you, and if you have time, research the different versions of Ubuntu. Who knows what you want? :)
<fesha> zcat[1]: okay thanx
<fesha> Dose anyone know of a good desktop manager I can use in Ubuntu? Maybe something similar to Webshots?
<alus> n2diy: see how a provided a little info on your choices, and a guess at the most common case?
<zcat[1]> !nickserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jappdev> sphynx: is this the first time you've tried to connect the computer to a wifi network?
<n2diy> alus: Yes, very sophisticated!
<Sphynx> jappdev: no, i had the previous version of ubuntu and it worked perfectly until i updated
<deeptrance> Em0ry42: i figured out why i couldnt pm
<Em0ry42> deeptrance, why's that?
<alus> n2diy: would you provide a similar level of information?
<jappdev> sphynx: ok, are you running 7.10 now?  if so are you using ndiswrapper?
<deeptrance> eh i guess not
<Em0ry42> deeptrance, I dont think im registered either, how do I do that?
<deeptrance> my aim is jadedangel369
<deeptrance> check the server messages
<Sphynx> jappdev: yes i'm using 7.10 from scratch, i dont think im using ndiswrapper
<n2diy> alus: It would be easier for you, and I, if you Googled for the differences in the Ubuntu versions. I'm only familiar with Ubuntu, and I wold guess most of the others here are only familiar with one or two versions also?
<viktor> hi i unmounted a drive and when my comp restarted it is back
<deeptrance> Em0ry42: server has the walk through
<viktor> how do i unamount it for good so it dont come back unless i want it to
<jappdev> sphynx: what type of wireless card do you have?
<meekolope> viktor
<alus> n2diy: ok. that's good to know
<meekolope> check your fstab file
<n2diy> ! kubunt | alus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubunt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sphynx> Linksys Wireless-G
<Sphynx> ndiswrapper: Linksys Wireless-G
<viktor> how do i check that sorri i dont even know what that is
<n2diy> ! edubuntu | alus
<ubotu> alus: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<meekolope> oh sorry
<n2diy> ! kubuntu | alus
<ubotu> alus: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Sphynx> jappdev: Linksys Wireless-G
<meekolope> cat /etc/fstab
<viktor> ok what em i lookin for
<meekolope> look and see if those /dev/sda1, sda2 partitions are in there
<viktor> yer there there
<meekolope> what the fstab stands for is filesystem table, which is all the mount points you want to mount automatically are, at boot it mounts them
<jappdev> sphynx: are there any interfaces listed under cat /proc/net/wireless
<meekolope> so
<Ububegin> hi , what is the grep command... which will search the whole directory and return the line number as well
<meekolope> all you have to do is, sudo pico /etc/fstab
<viktor> what wil that do
<razordead> Ububegin: -rn
<meekolope> and delete ONLY those lines that have the sda1/sda2 in them
<razordead> Ububegin: or is it -rl
<viktor> but i want sad2 onli wanna get rid of 1
<meekolope> oh ok
<meekolope> then only delete 1
<Sphynx> jappdev: yes
<meekolope> itll just make it so it wont mount automatically it wont delete that partition
<Ububegin> razordead: u mean grep -rn "wordtosearchfor" /etc/
<novato_br> how to solve Duplicate sources.list entry ?
<Ayabara> is there a simple tutorial on how to use ndiswrapper somewhere out there?
<razordead> Ububegin: yeah, I assumed you knew the rest & were just asking for the options
<viktor> i dont know how to write in console
<meekolope> ok
<meekolope> are you using gnome or kde?
<novato_br> i'm trying to install the kde4 by synaptic, i've checked the options, but it can't install the kde4-libs and kde4-lib-data without error
<Ububegin> razordead:kinda forget...just wanted to double-confirm... tks
<meekolope> as a window manager
<viktor> gnome
<fesha> Okay, well if no one know of a good desktop manager (ie. something like Webshots) for Ubuntu, Is it possible for me to Wine Webshots?
<n2diy> viktor: you need to learn how to write in a console.
<meekolope> ok do this instead itll be a little more familiar for u
<meekolope> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<viktor> i know how to right but not edit anythign
<jappdev> sphynx: watch the log file udev (tail -f /var/log/dmesg) while you try to connect again, and if it gives you any network errors, drop them in pastebin and post a link
<meekolope> oh ok so did u delete that line?
<jappdev> sphynx: * watch the dmesg log file not udev
<n2diy> viktor: gedit (filename) is painless.
<Invizibil> hi people
<meekolope> right
<Invizibil> what does noapic do?
<Slart> fesha: webshots? isn't that some kind of photo software?
<meekolope> viktor did u use pico? and deleted that single line?
<novato_br> i've tried to install kde4 by synaptic, but i've some errors: Duplicate sources.list entry and trying to rewrite usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kstyle/themes/plastik.themerc, what can I do?
<Sphynx> jappdev: done
<jappdev> sphynx: are you using a wpc54g?
<razordead> Ububegin: man pages are your friend
<Sphynx> jappdev: yeah
<n2diy> Invizibil: It disables the advanced programmble interrupt controller.
<Ububegin> razordead : i found this great site... it is even better than man... has examples as well... http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<kaoticsnow> hehe my buddy learned man pages were his friend the hard way route -f "F is for full listing right?"
<fesha> Slart: kinda. You cant edit the pictures. but you can put your own pictures in it and it will lett you use those for a sceen saver it will also let you use those pic for desktop and it will rotae youre desktop pics for you
<jappdev> sphynx: take a look at the 4th and 7th post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645
<Slart> fesha: hmm.. the only thing I can think of, without coffee in my system, is picasa.. not sure they still have a linux version though.. you'll have to check
<Sphynx> jappdev: ok
<silverFox> i h4x
<silverFox> lets go flying
<silverFox> lawj
<silverFox> lj
<silverFox> gfdh
<silverFox> ha
<silverFox> fail
<Ububegin> razordead: a fellow ubuntuer recommended it to me...  though a guru like you might not need it :D
<Slart> fesha: and I don't think wine will work for that.. since you'll be wanting to change the gnome background instead of the windows background
<razordead> Ububegin: it can't hurt to bookmark... it's easy to forget infrequently-used commands
<Ububegin> admin pls ban silverFox .... a$$hole.. dont come here and spam
<fesha> Slart: They have the desktop pic rotating? That is weird. I will go check for that
<Slart> fesha: nah.. not the last time I checked.. but check out "screenlets" for that part
<Ububegin> razordead: :D ... yeah ubuntu channel rux , dont it...
<novato_br> how to fix  corruption list source?
<pawan1> hi
<spdf> novato_br: Er.. Corrupted sources.list? APT?
<novato_br> yeah, spdf
<arooni> can you do a whois from the command line?  if so how?
<spdf> novato_br: Could you paste what you have in your sources.list on pastebin?
<Slart> arooni: just type whois
<novato_br> i've tried to install kde4 by synaptic and it was showed corrupted source.list
<Invizibil> what is the best way to back up an entire ubuntu installation apart from tarring the partition
<Invizibil> ?
<blink> can i make edubuntu desktop same as ubuntu?..pls someone..
<spdf> arooni: whois, seriously :D
<novato_br> okay, spdf
<___Oz___> One thing I CANNOT abide by is false versimilitude, blink.
 * Slart goes off to look up verisimilimililimitude...
<arooni> wow !!!!!!!!!!   really cool
<arooni> linux rocks
<spdf> Slart: Isn't it a type of pasta?
<Slart> spdf: aww.. now why did you have to bring up food.. I haven't had breakfast yet
<spdf> Slart: Breakfast? It's still night, and I'm still drinking, lol
<Slart> ___Oz___: ok.. looked it up.. it still doesn't make sense.. please explain
<spdf> Slart: This is !ot of course, but I suspect we're in very different time zones
<blink> ___Oz___, what u mean here..?edubuntu no 3ddesktop?..
<___Oz___> Slart: it's sort of a diurnal anamoly.
<spdf> ___Oz___: I read that as Diurinal.. Which, as far as where I'm from, means you urinate in it...
<___Oz___> spdf: wrong word, my friend.  DIURNAL.
<___Oz___> Has to do with relative motion of the stars from the perspective of the earth.
<Slart> ___Oz___: nope.. still not getting it.. what's with blink and the verisimilitude?
<thesurvivorman> Slart, you can make the screensaver work in picasa
<novato_br> what is going on? ==> http://www.pastebin.ca/903394
<Hisotaso> my nvidia driver wont stick
<thesurvivorman> you just add photos to the screensaver album and then run /usr/lib/xscreensaver/showpicasascreensaver
<Slart> thesurvivorman: I have no idea.. I haven't tried it
<chris062689> Hola
<spdf> novato_br: Checking now
<novato_br> thx, spdf
<Slart> thesurvivorman: ah.. not a question.. sorry.. oh.. good to know
<Hisotaso> enable nvidia driver in restricted drivers menu, says i need restart, so on restart boots up in low graphics mode again
<MrKeuner> hi, where can I see the installation log file, installation hangs somewhere very close to the end. It says IDE-floppy...
<___Oz___> slart: think RELATIVE motion.
<Slart> thesurvivorman: I use screenlets for rotating my wallpaper
<Slart> ___Oz___: ok... that's it... you're on my weirdo-list until you start making sense
<___Oz___> Heh, heh. :)
<___Oz___> It'll come to you. :)
<spdf> Speaking of screenlets, I just uploaded an update for my terminal screenlet on gnome-look, if you're into that sort of thing..
<Em0ry42> So I'm getting a green screen when I play certain AVI's in mplayer and totem.  Any suggestions as to what codec packs I should install to fix this?
<___Oz___> em0ry42: get medibuntu
<Hisotaso> I cant get my nvidia driver to work, after enabling and restart still in low graphics mode, go into restricted drivers its unchecked
<___Oz___> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<spdf> novato_br: Have you been using automatix?
<deeptrance> Em0ry42: did you install the restricted codecs
<___Oz___> uh oh. not automatix...
<novato_br> yeah, spdf
<novato_br> i did
<spdf> Dun dun dunnnnn,,,
<Em0ry42> ___Oz___, I have MythBuntu actually and I have the MCC recommended codecs installed
<novato_br> why is there problem ?
<Slart> spdf: terminal screenlet? I don't have that.. is it nice?
<___Oz___> novato: automatix messes you all up.
<Em0ry42> deeptrance, I'm not really sure, it should the MythBuntu Control Center should have grabbed some restricted drivers but I dont know
<___Oz___> em0ry: should work then
<spdf> Slart: Check it out, I released not too long ago, steady stream of updates
<spdf> novato_br: Automatix can cause some serious problems
<novato_br> so why automatix  exist ?
<Slart> novato_br: automatix has been known to make grown men weep.. and then reinstall
<novato_br> LoL
<___Oz___> novato_br: as far as I know, the only way to recover from automatix is to reinstall fresh.
<Slart> novato_br: because people like you still use it ;)
<pier357_> hi
<Hisotaso> I cant get my nvidia driver to work, after enabling and restart still in low graphics mode, go into restricted drivers its unchecked
<novato_br> LoL, Slart
<spdf> novato_br: As far as your sources.list, it looks 'fine'. Whats the exact error you're getting?
<pawan1> hello
<novato_br> humm, spdf
<novato_br> it's when i will go to install kde4-lib and kde4-lib-data
<novato_br> i want to use kde4
<pier357_> Hisotaso: control the restricted device....
<Hisotaso> what does that mean?
<Slart> novato_br: before the restricted drivers thingy came along, installing graphics drivers and such were... well... a bit of a challenge.. automatix made that easier.. then it just never died
<novato_br> so it's show subprocess return error code 1
<pier357_> Hisotaso: the error.....you error
<novato_br> gzip subprocess *
<Hisotaso> im not getting an error just crappy graphics
<novato_br> gzip Sub-process gzip returned error code
<In-Sane> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<novato_br> why is there error?
<spdf> novato_br: Its possible that a repo that automatix is using has a broken package
<Hisotaso> even after i enable the driver, after i reboot its unchecked again
<novato_br> spdf, i'll unchecked automatic in source list, will go work?
<In-Sane> !copmiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copmiz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<In-Sane> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<spdf> novato_br: There's an old saying "Friends don't let friends use Automatix"
<novato_br> heeheehe, spdf
<pier357_> novato_br: to put the error and to try in the forum.....link?
<wikityler> How do I copy all but the hidden contents of a directory?
<novato_br> my system says: there is still one package broken in my system
<novato_br> my ubuntu is portuguese brazilian, pier357_  and my english is not good
<spdf> novato_br: You're english isn't bad
<pier357_> ok....
<novato_br> thx, spdf
<spdf> novato_br: lol, mine is apparently. ... Your, instead of You're.
<pier357_> I speak with you and I learn
<pier357_> ok guys?
<viktor> how to open a rar
<viktor> ?
<spdf> viktor: unrar
<novato_br> okay, spdf
<spdf> viktor: (sudo apt-get install unrar)
<novato_br> LoL
<spdf> viktor: and... when you have it...
<spdf> viktor: unrar e [FILE NAME]
<pier357_> ok???
<spdf> novato_br: What is the name of the package that is broken?
<novato_br> kde4lib
<novato_br> i've removed
<novato_br> i've tried to install again
<___Oz___> novato_br: I really hate to be the bearer of bad news, but after automatix, you're almost certainly going to have to reinstall.
<novato_br> and it was showed this error: http://www.pastebin.ca/903400
<ph0rensic> ___Oz___: Haha yeah pretty much .. during the install it should warn you about automatix huh...?
<pier357_> automatix down
<novato_br> ___Oz___,  will I  have to install all system's packages ?
<spdf> Like I said... Friends don't let friends use Automatix ;)
<ph0rensic> If I had a nickel for everytime automatix broke someones system, I'd be richer than the sultan of dubai
<spdf> ph0rensic: That's awfully rich.
<___Oz___> novato: no...  you'll have to REINSTALL UBUNTU
<___Oz___> the full deal
<ph0rensic> spdf: Yup
<novato_br> haaaaaaa ????
<___Oz___> yes
<thesurvivorman> you mean sultan of brueni
<___Oz___> you can try to limp along for awhile with your borked system
<___Oz___> but, in the end, you will probably reinstall
<novato_br> i want not to install my ubuntu, it's alot setting that i made to work generic mp3, printer, videocard
<spdf> novato_br: Are you running Ubuntu (Gnome), or Kubuntu (KDE)?
<ph0rensic> thesurvivorman: Whichever the one where they make their own island with shapes like a globe and a palm tree
<novato_br> i want not to set up again
<thesurvivorman> brueni... that guy is nuts
<___Oz___> sultan of kintakuntu you mean
<novato_br> spdf, i'm running gnome
<pier357_> novato_br: ubuntu si mette apposto non si reset mai
<thesurvivorman> oh, that's dubai
<novato_br> ubuntu (gnome)
<thesurvivorman> brueni is the one who buys models for nights at a time, etc
<novato_br> and i've to install kde4 to see how it is
<wikityler> How do I copy all but the hidden contents of a directory?
<___Oz___> novato_br: I feel your pain...  literally. I, too, installed automatix once.
<pier357_> ubuntu it is put I never lie in wait for not reset
<spdf> novato_br: Okay. So, you should be fine. I would suggest waiting until the KDE4 Kubuntu release comes out, or, finding another way without Automatix.
<___Oz___> The only real way out of the mess is to reinstall.
<In-Sane> wikityler: try cp * <foldername>
<novato_br> okay, spdf
<___Oz___> http://www.google.com/search?q=problems+with+automatix
<jappdev> novato_br: if you want kde4, check out the kubuntu ppa
<novato_br> i want not to install kubuntu, jappdev
<wikityler> How do I copy all but the hidden contents of a directory?
<jappdev> you don't have to
<novato_br> Noya, jappdev
<novato_br> no
<In-Sane> wikityler:  cp * <foldername>
<nix> whats the best way to make a GUI in unbuntu?
<novato_br> thx buddies
<jappdev> novato_br: here are the instructions http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<novato_br> i have to go
<In-Sane> wikityler: * doesn't include files that start with .
<novato_br> thx, jappdev
<^cLuBk|d^> whats the problem if I can ping to any of the computers on my network, but other computers can't ping me.
<___Oz___> damn that automatix guy
<wikityler> In-Sane, and directories?
<___Oz___> he even says in his faq, "what about these guys in #ubuntu who say not to install automatix? A: Automatix is perfectly safe.
<pawan1> hi
<ere4si> nix: there's zenity and Tkinter(which is python)
<___Oz___> "
<ganesh> hello, which package is taking care of password while installing ubuntu in our system
<^cLuBk|d^> whats the problem if I can ping to any of the computers on my network, but other computers can't ping me?
<^cLuBk|d^> Im just new to ubuntu server
<ph0rensic> ___Oz___: define...safe...safe from every being able to work?
<meekolope> ^cLuBk|d^: do you have a firewall on?
<novato_br> jappdev, what is the size of kubuntu?
<novato_br> in mega bytes?
<nix> ere4si: in synaptic?
<In-Sane> wikityler: cp only works with a directory if you use -r
<KiwiNewt> hi all. Im having an issue of firefox suddenly crashing and gnome suddenly crashing or freezing. theres no errors in the system log that I cna find however. any ideas?
<^cLuBk|d^> meekolope, i don't know, how will i know if my firewall is on or off? and maybe if you can tell me how to turn it off will be appreciated :D
<ere4si> nix: zenity is installed - Tkinter is in synaptic
<jappdev> novato_br: it depends on which packages you install, if you go only with the base system its ~200mb (someone correct me if thats wrong)
<novato_br> and your link, jappdev is to kubuntu gutsy
<meekolope> ^cLuBk|d^: are you using ubuntu?
<novato_br> i don't have gutsy
<novato_br> i'm running feisty fawn, jappdev
<^cLuBk|d^> yes meekolope, the latest server edition
<novato_br> it's version 7.04
<wikityler> In-Sane, what i'm trying to do is copy my home dir, except the hidden files/directories.
<jappdev> novato_br: you still should be able add the line to your apt sources.list file, then install the packages (they will have a -kde4 suffix)
<novato_br> okay, jappdev
<^cLuBk|d^> meekolope, the firewall is activated on default?
<novato_br> i'll make
<pier357_> excused I have already told to you why are here and of the humidifi
<meekolope> ^cLuBk|d^: yes i believe so
<spdf> wikityler: cp -R /dir /to-dir
<^cLuBk|d^> meekolope, do you have any idea how to turn if off?
<ere4si> nix: http://wiki.python.org/moin/TkInter will get you started with Tkinter
<meekolope> ^cLuBk|d^:is it the server edition? or desktop
<^cLuBk|d^> meekolope, server edition . . :D
<meekolope> ^cLuBk|d^: one second ill check to be sure
<^cLuBk|d^> nice :)
<thesurvivorman> spdf: -R ignores hidden files?
<spdf> Oh, ignores...
<pier357_> yes ignores......
<thesurvivorman> Yeah, he wanted to ignore hidden files in his home directory
<pier357_> all
<spdf> I missed the ignore part
<meekolope> ^cLuBk|d^: do you see the "server" tab at the top
<^cLuBk|d^> i didnt install any gui, i only use terminal :)
<meekolope> ^cLuBk|d^: at the top of your screen
<In-Sane> use cp * to ignore hidden files. thats all i know ;)
<meekolope> ooooh ok
<meekolope> no gnome
<starked> Hey, does anybody here have a newzbin account, and could send me an invite?
<^cLuBk|d^> yep :)
<meekolope> ok np one second
<jappdev> novato_br: the best way to make sure you get the right packages, is once you've added the line to you apt sources.list file, use synaptic to search for packages that contain '-kde4' and find the kdebase-kde4 and any other apps you might want, i would suggest kdeadmin-kde4 too
<novato_br> okay, jappdev , thx
<danny> hi can someone help me compile alsa-source?  i really have no clue how to do it
<KiwiNewt> anyone able to help me with my applications crashing? :S
<meekolope> do you have the "ufw" application installed?
<^cLuBk|d^> meekolope, a second :)
<pawan1> hi
<meekolope> kk
<guyfawke> Hi
<^cLuBk|d^> meekolope, how will i know if it is installed on a machine or not? Im just assigned to connect it on our network :)
<guyfawke> I need some help with encrypted lvm install with gutsy.
<sissec3> Hi was just wondering if anyone could help me mounting a usb drive. The problem is that it hasnt been shut down properly from winXP so i am supposed to use a fore command. But i cant seem to get it to work
<sissec3> *force command
<spdf> sissec3: There's a utility called ntfsfix
<meekolope> well two questions, one. is it already on your network successfully, aka can you ping other computers/go on the internet. second. do you have root access
<spdf> sissec3: I believe its in the ntfsprogs package
<^cLuBk|d^> meekolope, yes it is already on my network, it can ping other ip's ( assigned to other windows computer clients ) but it cannot ping from other computers, secondly I have a root access on this ubuntu box. My only problem is it cannot be seen from other windows computers
<guyfawke> I have a fresh installed gutsy machine with encrypted lvm [works fine LUKS passphrase on boot]. What I wanted achieve was to remove the passphrase prompt and use a USB flash drive instead. I created a new key from /dev/urandom and cryptsetup luksAddKey'ed it and copied the root.key to a usb flash drive..
<guyfawke> but this is nto recognised on boot.
<guyfawke> I still need to enter the passphrase.
<sissec3> spdf: installing packages now
<meekolope> why are you trying to get it pinged? if its on the network?
<spdf> ^cLuBk|d^: You're certain the IP you're pinging is correct?
<sissec3> spdf: worked perfectly, thanks
<i0n> whats up ubuntu people
<spdf> sissec3: np
<^cLuBk|d^> [16:12] <spdf> ^cLuBk|d^: You're certain the IP you're pinging is correct?  <--- yep! i even ping the gateway from my ubuntu, and its correct.
<nix> how do i do dual monitors with ubuntu? i have nvidia6600gt ubu7.10
<i0n> Should i have any problems getting ubuntu to run a - AMD 64 X2 2500+ AM2 DC, ASUS M2N4-SLI AM2
<i0n> ?
<clearzen> I'm getting a strange error from my Nvidia driver when starting up. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55949/ Anyone know what that means?
<meekolope> My assumption would be that the firewall is blocking pings.
<i0n> amd 64 x2 3600*
<AlgorithmicContr> Good evening my sons
<meekolope> im just fuzzing on firewall configuration from the command line
<pawan1> how is song bird
<AlgorithmicContr> pawan1: quite well, why do you ask?
<pawan1> just insatlled
<spdf> ^cLuBk|d^: Try listing the iptables rules... sudo iptables --list
<pawan1> installed
<spdf> ^cLuBk|d^: And, see if there's anything about blocking ICMP
<thesurvivorman> Pawan, I discovered that you were downloading the developers version earlier and needed to get the regular version
<nix> dual monitors? anyone?
<meekolope> nix: what video card
<spdf> nix: I'm using Twinview with nVidia
<^cLuBk|d^> okay spdf, a second pls..
<nix> meekolope: 6600gt
<Daemonik> Does fglrx 8.42 still make attempting to suspend or hibernate hopeless?
<meekolope> nix: do you have the nvidia driver installed
<Mushrooms> Hi everyone, I have a question regarding Kile, TexLive, and KDVI with inverse searching. Would anyone be able to lend me a hand?
<spdf> nix: check out google for nVidia Twinview, I can post my xorg.conf for you as well if you'd like.. it was very easy to set up
<^cLuBk|d^> spdf, have a policy accept on all.
<meekolope> nix: yeah if you the nv driver installed then all u should have to do is the correct xorg.conf
<nix> spdf: can i still use compiz?
<nix> meekolope: thanks
<ph0rensic> whoa asking about tiwnview
<nix> spdf: that would be gr8
<ph0rensic> whos*
<meekolope> nix
<spdf> nix: Yes, I do have some problems with visualizations in Rhythmbox. Other than that, no problems.
<meekolope> nix is asking about twinview
<ph0rensic> wants to know how to set it up?
<meekolope> pm nix
<meekolope> :P
<clearzen> how can I make X load the module libGLcore.so.169.09 instead of libGLcore.so.1?
<Mushrooms> maybe my question was a little bit too specific... but really i was wondering if there is anyway at all to help test my emulated middle button for the mouse
<spdf> Mushrooms: Open up a text editor. Highlight some text, and then press your left and right mouse buttons together into the text editor. It should paste what you've highlighted.
<neil_d> clearzen: do you know which program is load that ?   where does libGLcore.so link to ?
<guyfawke> I need some help with encrypted lvm install with gutsy. Anybody ?
<ph0rensic> nix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584
<clearzen> neil_d: I know it is being loaded for glx
<Mushrooms> spdf: wow excellent, works like a charm. Now I have to try figure out why KDVI is not reading my 'middle button' inputs
<Mushrooms> spdf: thanks heaps
<clearzen> neil_d: I also know that /etc/ld.do.conf.d/libc.conf points to the directory that contains it
<jburd> How does one install the same list of packages on multiple computers?
<spdf> nix: http://www.pastebin.ca/903419
<jburd> I'd like to sync packages automatically between computers.
<clearzen>  neil_d: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf *
<spdf> nix: scroll down a bit to find the relevant section
 * sn00zer is away: ihancioglu:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/121653 , http://www.mylittleubuntuguide.com/2007/10/21/gutsy-suspend-hibernate-workingat-a-cost/
 * sn00zer is back (gone 00:00:12)
<neil_d> clearzen: on my computer libCLcore.so.1 is linked to libGLcore.so.100.14.19  so maybe just change where your libGLcore.so.1 links to.
<Stevethepirate> like... haii. My wi-fi card isn't working on the new kernel.. it was working on .22, but now on .24-7 it is not. Any way I can fix it?
<neville> Hammers work wonders ;/
<spdf> Stevethepirate: Did your wifi card work "out of box" with .22?
 * sn00zer is away: ihancioglu:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/121653 , http://www.mylittleubuntuguide.com/2007/10/21/gutsy-suspend-hibernate-workingat-a-cost/
<clearzen> neil_d: what's the ls command to show links again ls -la?
<Stevethepirate> spdf: Yeah.. It was even working on the live _cd
<Stevethepirate> [gutsy live cd that is]
<spdf> Stevethepirate: Hmm that's odd. What card is it?
<anja> clearzen: yup that'll show it
<neil_d> clearzen: ls -s
<neil_d> clearzen: ls -l
<Stevethepirate> Inter
<Stevethepirate> Internoxville@virtue:~$ lspci | grep ireless
<Stevethepirate> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<Stevethepirate> It was using the iwl4965 drivers.
<clearzen> neil_d: thanks. I think that module is linking to the wrong location. *crosses fingers*
<spdf> Stevethepirate: Are they loaded? (lsmod)
 * neil_d crosses my fingers
 * sn00zer is away: ihancioglu:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/121653 , http://www.mylittleubuntuguide.com/2007/10/21/gutsy-suspend-hibernate-workingat-a-cost/
<Invert314> the one thing about ubuntu that bugs me is out dated repos
 * sn00zer is back (gone 00:00:03)
<Stevethepirate> spdf: No.
<Stevethepirate> It would seem not.
<shayan> Hello all, has anyone mannaged to run qtdemo in ubuntu7.10
<spdf> Stevethepirate: Try modprobe iwl4965
<Stevethepirate> noxville@virtue:~$ modprobe iwl4965
<Stevethepirate> FATAL: Module iwl4965 not found.
<jay-oh-en> whats exciting to do with linux
<spdf> Stevethepirate: Hmm.. cd /lib/modules/
<spdf> Stevethepirate: Then find | grep 4965
<Stevethepirate> noxville@virtue:/lib/modules$ ls
<Stevethepirate> 2.6.22-14-generic  2.6.24-7-386  2.6.24-7-generic
<guyfawke> I need some help with encrypted lvm install with gutsy. Anybody ?
<spdf> Stevethepirate: Ahh, right, you're on 24-7 now.. one sec
<jay-oh-en> #ubuntu-offtopic
<neil_d> clearzen: did it work ?
<Stevethepirate> Yeah, sorry, i said that above :P
<spdf> Stevethepirate: try find | grep iwl
<shayan> has anyone managed to run Qt in ubuntu
<spdf> Stevethepirate: Anything in the 24-7's that's close?
<Stevethepirate> No.
<Stevethepirate> The drivers are _in_ the 22 folder.
<spdf> Stevethepirate: Yeh, its possible they moved the 4965 stuff into another kernel module
<Stevethepirate> Ah.
<Stevethepirate> So what must I do?
<psithe1st> hi all i have a problem installing a c compiler can any one help
<wikityler> Is there a way to direct the output of the ls command into a cp command? ie: $cp -r <results of ls go here> /destination
<guyfawke> I need some help with encrypted lvm install with gutsy. Anybody ? or should I ask somewhere else ?
<clearzen> neil_d: don't know. I'm about to find out. Good thing I have backups
<Stevethepirate> spdf: You still there?
<jurgentje> Hi... I just installed openttd using synaptics, but is there an easy way to know where a certain program was installed?
<spdf> Stevethepirate: Yeh.. I can see that the ubuntu 24-4 kernel has iwl4965, not -7 though..
<Stevethepirate> okay.
<spdf> Stevethepirate: Just trying to track down what happened to it
<Stevethepirate> Okay.
<Stevethepirate> If you wanna pm me thats okay?
<Stevethepirate> but i'll be here forever :P
<Stevethepirate> i'll be here until windows surpasses linux
<Stevethepirate> :P
<shayan> is anyone able to run Qt on ubuntu
 * clearzen sighs
<clearzen> no dice
<spdf> Stevethepirate: Are you on gusty?
<Stevethepirate> spdf: No, hardy
<neil_d> wikityler: I don't know,    does <ls -1> | cp -r - /destination     work
<keoni> i am working with something like this for the boot records " sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 bs=512 count=1 | nc ip port" on the side i want to copy and " nc -l -p 777 | dd bs=512 count=1 of=boot.img
<sarthor> Hi, i have connected usb cd drive to my laptop, in "tail -f /var/log/messages" i can see the logs here "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55950/", but the Drive is not auto matically mounted, how to mount manually ??
<keoni> i am trying to make an image over network
<keoni> is this on the right track
<kohwj> shayan: what do you mean by qt? qt apps? sure! no problem at all on linux- look at KDE and company
<punsad> is there a good channel for bloggers?
<guyfawke> I need some help with encrypted lvm install with gutsy. Anybody ? or should I ask somewhere else ?
<pawan1> hello
<Stevethepirate> sarthor: hi.
<spdf> Stevethepirate: I'm going to have to say check out #ubuntu+1
<Stevethepirate> Okay.
<Stevethepirate> That suckz0r
<Stevethepirate> they are useless
<sarthor> Stevethepirate, Hi,
<shayan> kohwj , yes I managed to run it but I am using gnome
<Stevethepirate> but thanks for ur help
<spdf> Stevethepirate: The file lists aren't up for a lot of the hardy packages
<Stevethepirate> sarthor: Hai. Check out fstab
<spdf> Stevethepirate: The last kernel with it in is -4, as far as I know
<neil_d> keoni: I think you will need something like    "sudo mount -t auto /dev/sr0 <mount point>"
<sarthor> Stevethepirate, i am new to linux. dont understand fstab, !
<keoni> why is that
<sarthor> neil_d,  sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdb /media/hd1
<sarthor> mount: special device /dev/sdb does not exist
<sarthor> I want to identify what is my CD Drive, hda, sdb, or what??
<Stevethepirate> sarthor: okay, fstab is a file, that basically gets run on startup.
<Stevethepirate> you can put ur mount options in it.
<neil_d> sarthor:  I think you will need something like    "sudo mount -t auto /dev/sr0 <mount point>"   note not sdb use sr0
<Stevethepirate> and they will be run outmatically.
<guyfawke> I need some help with encrypted lvm install with gutsy. Anybody ?
<guyfawke> I have a fresh installed gutsy machine with encrypted lvm [works fine LUKS passphrase on boot]. What I wanted achieve was to remove the passphrase prompt and use a USB flash drive instead. I created a new key from /dev/urandom and cryptsetup luksAddKey'ed it and copied the root.key to a usb flash drive..
<Mavokas> Bom dia !!! tem alguém no campus party???
<Ububegin> how i do append to a existing classpath... i thot it was like this.. export CLASSPATH=$CLASSPATH:/usr/etc ... but it doesnt work...
<sarthor> sudo mount -t auto /dev/sr0 <mount point> it worked thanks
<pawan1> hi
<guyfawke> hi pawan
<guyfawke> I have a fresh installed gutsy machine with encrypted lvm [works fine LUKS passphrase on boot]. What I wanted achieve was to remove the passphrase prompt and use a USB flash drive instead. I created a new key from /dev/urandom and cryptsetup luksAddKey'ed it and copied the root.key to a usb flash drive.. But on boot I am still prompted for LUKS passphrase and does not seem to pick up the key...
<guyfawke> ...from the first partition of the usb drive.. [waitusb doesnt seem to be in effect as well].
<hhp2k> Hey everyone.. I have an IBM thinkpad laptop (older model) that I just bought a USB wireless access dongle for.. the brand is "netcomm" and I can't find that brand anywhere in this list at the ubuntu forums (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported). Is there any advice for newer brands/models?
<hhp2k> Sorry, that brand is actually "NetCore"
<guyfawke> hhp2k: lspci might help
<guyfawke> sorry..
<guyfawke> lsusb
<guyfawke> or cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<hhp2k> tried that, and it didn't pull up any relevant information. Ubuntu doesn't seem to notice when I plug it in.
<guyfawke> dmesg ?
<hhp2k> bit of a terminal noob :P Sorry, holdon
<hhp2k> let me try ca
<hhp2k> *cat
<taisei> hi
<hhp2k> k, dir not found
<taisei> hello everyone
<guyfawke> hhp2k: which version of ubuntu are you running ?
<hhp2k> 7.10
<hhp2k> fresh install
<Laibsch> Hi, am I mistaken or has ubuntu not yet released a kernel update for the recently published exploit?
<telexicon> Laibsch, its been released
<Didot> hi all
<ph0rensic> Laibsch: Not sure off hand But I know there was a kernel upgrade a few days ago
<ph0rensic> telexicon: Ahh thanks
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<guyfawke> I have a fresh installed gutsy machine with encrypted lvm [works fine LUKS passphrase on boot]. What I wanted achieve was to remove the passphrase prompt and use a USB flash drive instead. I created a new key from /dev/urandom and cryptsetup luksAddKey'ed it and copied the root.key to a usb flash drive.. But on boot I am still prompted for LUKS passphrase and does not seem to pick up the key...
<guyfawke> ...from the first partition of the usb drive.. [waitusb doesnt seem to be in effect as well].
<ph0rensic> Is there a recommended front end for streamtuner??
<meekolope> thats interesting guyfawke
<meekolope> is your whole partition encrypted?
<guyfawke> meekolope: yes
<amer> hi , how can i add environment variable to the system and keep it for ever? please any help.
<meekolope> so u want ure system to basicly be locked up unless u have ure usb flash plugged in at boot?
<osfameron> amer: add it to your .bashrc: export VAR=value
<guyfawke> meekolope: I chose the encrypted lvm install and everything works fine with the passphrase.. but I am unable to get the correct steps for booting without entering the passphrase.   http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/428
<peppino> arksin.it
<Mushrooms> I've been using Ubuntu straight these last three days, and i'm a little disappointed with the unusually long time required for boot up. does anyone else get this same problem?
<guyfawke> yes.. followed the above guide for creating the root.key and adding it via cryptsetup and copied it to usb drive [also tried a usb with a ext3 partition]
<guyfawke> tried various kernel parameters like waitusb=100 and key=root.key
<meekolope> oooh so u just dont want the pass phrase u want it to auto login with your key from the flash drive?
<guyfawke> nothing takes effect.. starts off to the LUKS Passphrase prompt
<amer> osfameron, where the default environment variables stored in the system.
<guyfawke> yes you are right meekolope
<mutantx> can someone help me on how I can convert a video file to an iPod/iPod Touch format under linux?
<anja> mutantx: ffmpeg or transcode should do it
<meekolope> ok
<meekolope> let me look at this tutorial real quick, see if i have any bright ideas
<Laibsch> telexicon, ph0rensic: You were right.  Thanks.  I noticed that some of my entries in sources.list have not been fetching for a few days.  I guess it must be all the guys updating their kernels overloading the security servers.
<mutantx> anja: I looked around on how to do it, I can't find anything...
<idefix> what is the program for quick graph file extention changing?
<Laibsch> telexicon, ph0rensic: I'll add a second entry for security to my local apt-proxy
<Mushrooms> *sigh* i'm totally out of luck today, doesn't seem like anyone could help me
<telexicon> Laibsch, you can use mirrors for security updates
<anja> did you try googling ffmpeg ipod? http://www.julien-oster.de/content/ffmpeg-ipod.html
<guyfawke> Mushrooms: could you disable the quiet and splash options from the boot and check the messages
<Laibsch> telexicon: yes, apt-proxy should take care of that from now on (I hope).
<guyfawke> you can then see if there is any particular step that is taking too long..
<mutantx> anja: Thanks man... I seriously googled around and couldn't find anything like that... I'm going to try it out...
<Mushrooms> guyfawke: how do i do that?
<fonscho> # /ubuntu
<Laibsch> telexicon: My thought was that pulling straight from security.ubuntu.com would give me more timely fixes, but of course the opposite is true (as is evidenced in my case)
<guyfawke> at the grub prompt.. you can 'e'dit the kernel line and remove the quiet and splash options, the 'b'oot
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: i've seen quite a few tips/tweaks for speeding up start time on the internet ... try google "ubuntu improve performance" "ubuntu speed start-up" and such, if  no one here knows.  You'll get a lot of more info
<meekolope> guyfawke: ok i just glanced over the tutorial
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: i see
<meekolope> guyfawke: so u followed the usb portition of the document exactly?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: but unless you have serious problems, i wouldn't apply all the tweaks you read about
<Mushrooms> i'll have a look into it, but after timing it for the first time today, 4 minutes and 48 seconds was a bit rough, that's from pushing the power button to the login screen
<slugz> i need help making my laptop dual boot with windows vista and ubuntu, i'm not sure how to resize the hard drive
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: ok thats a problem
<guyfawke> meekolope: yep. I have added the key using cryptsetup luksAddKey ... etc. [basically the whole section 'Get rid of that password query']
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: you thought you just wanted tweaks
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: *i thought
<slugz> what does the bar mean, how much to resize of how much space i have left
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: :( i'm in trouble now
<guyfawke> slugz: you have vista already on it or you have ubuntu and want to install vista ?
<slugz> i already have vista on it
<slugz> and i want to install ubuntu
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: first time ubuntu or is it an upgrade?
<slugz> first time
<^cLuBk|d^> what is the default password of the root when you install the server edition ?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: I tried to use ubuntu before fiesty or something... but that was on a different computer, Just this week I decided to have another crack at using the whole linux thing again
<meekolope> guyfawke: i have an idea
<guyfawke> slugz: okay resize your windows partition [ntfs type] down so that you have atleast 4GB free for Ubuntu [more if you can afford it]
<slugz> the new partition bar shows 86%
<^cLuBk|d^> when I install it, it doesnt give me a field or area to set a root password
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: actually fiesty was pretty quick at boot up
 * guyfawke is all ears
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: what version do you have? gutsy?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: i have gutsy now
<meekolope> guyfawke: is ure entire partition encrypted including your /boot directory?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: does it work properly once it's started up?
<guyfawke> no .. /dev/sda5 is the lvm that is encrypted
<guyfawke>  /dev/sda1 is /boot
<slugz> guyfawke, which option option should i pick? the first one or manual
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: yep it works well when it has reached the login screen. but anything between grub and login is a bit strange
<guyfawke> you are installing gutsy ?
<meekolope> ok
<^cLuBk|d^> any help?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: Also, I notice that in fiesty, when the computer is loading, it has that signature ubuntu logo with a loading bar on the bottom
<meekolope> guyfawke: did u copy that script that checks the presence of a usb flash drive exactly?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: however, i do not see this anymore in gutsy
<guyfawke> slugz: then choose "Resize and use free space"
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: black screen?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: black screen.
<kaka> any know about jackfield
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: I thought i screwed up my very first installation of gutsy (because i had multiple monitors plugged in)
<slugz> guyfawke, what does the 86% it has on the bar indicate?
<amer> osfameron, thanks. it's working now
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: so i decided to format/reinstall
<osfameron> amer: cool
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: with the external monitor disconnected
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: the very first time when i had it connectd, i was able to see the logo and the loadup on the secondary monitor
<meekolope> guyfawke: did u copy that script that checks the presence of a usb flash drive exactly?
<guyfawke> 86% of the hard disk size.. it will also have other values.
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: i'm trying to find something out there ... should be able to fix this
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: thank you so much for your help
<guyfawke> meekolope: Silly me. I assumed that since the guide was nearly 2 years old, gutsy would already have it ... and since the encrypted lvm install was available from installer, I skipped all steps till 'Get rid of that password query'
<glick> hio
<threefcata> is it possible to make a window transparent under metacity?
<glick> hey is anyone running ubuntu on a dell latitude d830 by any chance?
<meekolope> guyfawke: ahhh so u see
<meekolope> guyfawke: that script i believe is what checks to see if your usb drive is plugged in and if it has a root.key on it
<kaka> anyone know about jackfield?
<guyfawke> meekolope: Let me try that
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: laptop?
<Mushrooms> yes
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: yes, laptop
<meekolope> guyfawke: yes re read that section, also make sure in the script that it checks for the correct partitions you are using
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: found someone with your problem
<sirius-black> hey
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: is this on the ubuntu forums?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: am reading this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/17235
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: link at the bottom of the page might be a fix
<glick> i just got a new dell, and other then bio updates, what abotu those other firmware updates for things like the cdrom and stuff
<slugz> correct me if am wrong, the rest of the 100%-86%, will be used for ubuntu installation right?
<glick> are those necessary?
<redarrow> moin oktanouc
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: yep i'm reading it now. wow tweaking with the kernel (?) i hope i don't screw anything up
<redarrow> wrong!
<guyfawke> slugz: yes
<sirius-black> hey, i just installed linux 2 days ago...
<kaka> how to install jackfield?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: not tweaking kernel, just tweaking the grub list entry
<kaka> please
<slugz> guyfawke, thank you very much
<guyfawke> slugz: you will be warned in the next step
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: backup the file before you change it
<sirius-black> yea, same question more or less, i downloaded all the jack software and it still doesn't work
<guyfawke> slugz: about the exact steps that are going to be performed. review them. make sure they make sense.
<slugz> ok, i will
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: may I please pm you?
<kaka> jackfield is a dashboard like an OSX
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: yes --
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: oh yikes i need to register first
<jmut> hi. I have cat /etc/issue  Ubuntu 6.06 LTS \n \l          and want to make somehow dist-upgrade as my packages are kind of messed up.     any pointers on howto do this
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: oh just write it here, i'll help you out
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: never mind i'll plow through this tutorial, thanks for helping me, and by backing up grub... i really have no idea how to do that
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: i'll tell you
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: ok i'm ready
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: can you open a terminal?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: a terminal window
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: opened
<glick> how much space do you typically give ubuntu when you dual boot?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: i'm gussing i need to do a "sudo cp <original file> <originalfile.backup>" or something
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst .            there's a space and a period after 'lst'
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: that's another way
<glick> i have 120gigs but i don know how much i should allocate to buntu
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: mine just copies it to your home
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: ok i'll use your method today
<rebecca2930> hey guys hal compile is bombing out because it says it needs volume_id version is 74 but need 77 how do i fix this?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: your way is sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub.menu.lst.backup
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: both are fine (mine means you have to remember that it goes in /boot/grub)
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: i see, ok i have done sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst .
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: you see it in your home?
<sirius-black> hey, i was wondering what i could use to make a (more or less) bejeweld-ish game
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: yes, there's a menu.lst file in there
<jmut> can someone point me to a tutorial or something on howto perform dist-upgrade
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: the period at the end is short for "current directory", so you copied it there
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: i see, i understand.
<glick> is kubuntu better for laptops?
<Arenlor> jmut just run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: ok now should anything go wrong, you can just copy it back .. try their fix, it probably will work since the problem fits your description so well
<ja_> I've installed a program that will interpret mouse gestures in gnome. I want to use them to navigate nautilus but can't find any commands. Is it possible to issue commands to cause nautilus to go Back / forward / Up etc. ?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: ok, now in the event that i do something really bad, i recover the backup by going "sudo cp menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst" ?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: yes
<guyfawke> glick: depends on what you want to do.. [media and files take up majority..].. OS wil take about 6G Max [almost every package].. so 20G is a decent size for playing with ubuntu.. 60G if you are serious everyday everyhour user.
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: you will only be changing the vga resolution , apparently
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: I see, I will go and have a crack at it now.. wow i'm feeling adventurous today haha. I hope everything will work
<glick> i wont install every package
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: So basically i get the impression that by removing splash and quite, it's just two lines of code?
<guyfawke> glick: I have a pretty usable system running off 6G, with some development environ etc..
<glick> guyfawke, i might want to download some music/pr0n and rip some dvds as well
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: they are options given to the startup screen (splash shows the logo, quiet doesn't show startup messages)
<Arenlor> Is someone able to recommend a nice KHTML based web browser?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: remember in case of emergency that the full path to your copy is /home/your_user_name/menu.lst
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: ok i'll write that down somewhere now
<guyfawke> if you are ripping dvds.. [each dvd rip will be 4-8G] so keep that in mind.. you better go for 60G.. [that way you can keep some and offload occasionally to a external hdd
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: you can't lose any data by doing this, by the way ,,, at the very worst you'll get a headache. i hope it works
<danisahne> hi guys
<danisahne> xm list is not show the state of my domU
<danisahne> it only show ------
<danisahne> someone knows this problem?
<idefix> what is a good graphical file extention in script file linux changer?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: are you there?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: ok! I'll have a crack at it now, thank you for your help, I'll keep you updated on the progress. thanks again!
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: yep i'm still her
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: *here
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: you edited /etc/usplash.conf?
<cyroul> hello
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: no, not yet, i'll still reading the questions/answers
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: copy it like you did the other
<cyroul> I really need help, all my user folder has disappeared after a reboot, anyone can help pls
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: "sudo cp /etc/usplash.conf ."?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: yes
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: done
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: that way you can restore everything to the way it is now ... you will only be changing two files
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: if you need to restore your copies, first copy them back and then execute step 3 of the fix
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: i'm glad you stuck around cuz i forgot that
<jay-oh-en> can somebody help  me get a webserver up
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: step 3 rebuilds the splash screen using the configuration files
<fanat1k> Hello. Could somebody tell me how to make computer with Ubuntu available for Windows-machines?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: "sudo update-initramfs -u -k `uname -r`" <-- this is the step to restore everything?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: right .... if after you do that and reboot it didn't work, you can copy back the files and execute that command again
<fanat1k> It's available form unix-machines, but it's requires a password from windows :(
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: i see, i better write that down on paper too
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: yes, good to do
<glick> is kubuntu as polished as ubuntu>
<glick> ?
<fradim> I've got a problem with my keyboard and x11. This is the error _ can anyone help? http://rafb.net/p/EicfsP53.html
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: let me give another tip for this kind of thing: sudo apt-get install elinks
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: elinks is a text only web browser that you can use in any emergency where you can't access anything but a terminal
<goliath> im having trouble with playing dvd with my external USB dvd player/burner  In ubuntu 6.06.1 Pointing either xine or vlc to /dev/sr0 works not in 7.10
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: oh ok, excellent
<jay-oh-en> can somebody help  me get a webserver up
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: so you can google, etc from a terminal should you ever have trouble getting to your desktop
<jpatrick> !server > jay-oh-en
<fanat1k> Could somebody tell me how to make computer with Ubuntu available for Windows-machines? It's available form unix-machines, but it requires a password from windows :(
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: just no images :)
<jay-oh-en> jpatrick, i dont want ubuntu server
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: would you recommend me installing that now?
<jay-oh-en> jpatrick, i want to make one on my current ubuntu instal
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: to run it, just type elinks ... yeah install it now ... try out after install, it's pretty cool
<jpatrick> jay-oh-en: even easier
<stdin> Mushrooms: there is one called w3m already installed, but elinks is a bit more advanced in features
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: elinks google.com, for example --- then arrow keys go back/forward, and type "G" to go to a specific url
<ricky_clarkson> Can I use mobile broadband, via the USB dongle, in Ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> stdin this is true
<Sushi> hi there
<prince_jammys> stdin forgot
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys stdin: so basically it's like trying to access a website using telnet and all it spits out is text
<stdin> prince_jammys, Mushrooms: and if you install gpm you can use the mouse in the terminal and navigate in elinks with it ;)
<jay-oh-en> jpatrick, so can you help me
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: try iit and see -- like stdin said, you actually already have one -- elinks is a bit fancier in style
<jpatrick> jay-oh-en: depends on what kind of server you want
<AlgorithmicContr> She embarrasses me.
<stdin> Mushrooms: like telnet except it doesn't print raw html, it's formatted and elinks has support for frames and the like
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: to enter text into a google, move the cursor to the text box and then hit enter to edit the text
<jay-oh-en> jpatrick, to put a website on it
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys stdin: yeah that's pretty cool the set out is like google, but just in text
<jpatrick> !lamp > jay-oh-en
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: use it in case of emergency
<stdin> if you remember the days of "WAP", then you'll be familiar with it
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys stdin: but i have a question, i navigated the cursor to the place where you normally type in your query, but what do i press to allow me to start typing in there?
<ph0rensic> Is there a recommended front end for streamtuner??
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms hit enter and edit the text
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: ah ok, yep i got it. this is pretty cool. thank you
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: annoying, but oh well -- elinks actually allows you to do it with a mouse, but you wouldn't be able to in a real terminal
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: yeah this is like the last ray of hope
<stdin> prince_jammys: that's why i said to install gpm, then you can use the mouse in a real term :)
<CyanideD> can anyone in here help me install Berly on ubuntu 6.06
<prince_jammys> stdin right Mushrooms if you want mouse use in a tty terminal try stdin's suggestion
<Sushi> I'm probably not the first person to ask it today.. anyone knows how can I revert back to firefox 2.0 on hardy ?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: how do I quit out?
<jpatrick> !beryl | CyanideD
<ubotu> CyanideD: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: Q
<CyanideD> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: I see, i was trying ":q" as if i were in vi editor or something
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: now your ass is thoroughly covered so you try that fix
<stdin> Mushrooms: you can click the top part (invisible) to display the menus
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: yep, ok, i'll attempt that now
<Mushrooms> stdin: yep i'll try that again
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys stdin: thanks for helping me today, you've been great
<Cew27> hi can anyone here help me, i keep getting folder mismatch errors on evolution
<hit> hi, has anyone here got identd working for irc?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys stdin: i'll be absent for a little bit to read through the wiki and try to fix this problem thanks again
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: good luck
<Cew27> prince_jammys: are you there
<prince_jammys> Cew27: hello
<prince_jammys> Cew27: alacarte  trouble?
<Cew27> prince_jammys: abit but i can live with it, i cant run alacarte but atleast i have my menu back
<prince_jammys> Cew27: i don't know what it is but alacarte really causes a lot of trouble
<Cew27> prince_jammys: anyway new problem now, folder missmatch error on evolution
<prince_jammys> Cew27: oooh that's something i really don't know about -- never used evolution.  but wait: you still can't open alacarte?
<Cew27> prince_jammys: no
<jay-oh-en> how come my terminal spits this at me when installing lamp-server tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: sorry to bug you again, it says here "replace *** with the code from the table below that corresponds with the resolution and colour setting you are using" is there anyway to find out what my current settings are?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: from the original file --- look at the menu.lst file
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: oh i could check that from the menu.lst
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: haha yep excellent thanks again
<idefix> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<prince_jammys> Cew27: you're not alone in this you know --- i spent FOREVER trying to fix that alacarte problem
<prince_jammys> Cew27: and i still don't know what was wrong
<Cew27> prince_jammys: dont worry if its to much hassle i have almost finished building my gaming pc when its done ill re-install ubuntu on the laptop
<joedj> has anyone installed python-xpcom on gutsy? i just apt-get installed python-xpcom and when i try to import xpcom.components i get the following error: http://rafb.net/p/QJxMGL24.html
<nda_Bermasalahde> asik
<prince_jammys> Cew27: it's not the hassle, it's that i really don't know what to do.  i have tried things from the forums
<Cew27> prince_jammys: i have to go to the dentist :( ill be back on after
<prince_jammys> Cew27: ok
<Cew27> prince_jammys: bye
<Kitten> Hello. Anyone know where I can get a ubuntu gutsy server image for ppc?
<jay-oh-en> jpatrick, yo it says this tasksel: aptitude failed (100) when trying to sudo taskel install lamp-server or whatever
<ph0rensic> jay-oh-en: Tryin g to install a lamp server?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: ok i'm ready to roll, reboot time, talk to you soon, i hope
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: drumroll ...
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: hehe ok bbl
<Kitten> hmm are there even any ppc releases  still? or do I have to get an older release?
<snailrails> Hi, I've got a ubuntu minimal install ( 50 MB gziped ) I'm having so many problems installing a lamp server... permissions of /tmp were wrong. Bind9 cannot access /dev/console. help.
<jay-oh-en> ph0rensic, yes
<jay-oh-en> ph0rensic, i want to put my website on my server
<ph0rensic> jay-oh-en: If I recall tasksel is run by itself which produces a graphical interface where you can install that way.. I always use the apt-get install version though
<prince_jammys> jay-oh-en: what was the exact command that gave you the error message
<brambo> what could i type into my terminal windows so it gets the newest flash player and installs it for me?
<brambo> what can i get*
<ph0rensic> brambo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restriced-extras
<snailrails> is there there no 'apt-get 'setup a working lamp system' command
<jay-oh-en> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<ph0rensic> snailrails: yah hold on 1 sec.. what php version you want?
<snailrails> 5
<prince_jammys> jay-oh-en:  sudo apt-get install whatver_you_want_to_install
<nix> how do i get emerald thmer?
<brambo> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restriced-extra
<prince_jammys> jay-oh-en: that's why you got an error
<ph0rensic> brambo extras?
<jay-oh-en> prince_jammys, i tried that but it cant find lamp-server
<jay-oh-en> prince_jammys, why?
<brambo> i want the newest flash player for my browser to install
<rvalles> I have some doubts regarding X configuration in ubuntu. First problem is that it generated a config with "us" keyboard instead of "es", no idea why. Second is, I modified it to "es", then changed monitors... but it doesn't autogenerate again! So I have the wrong resolutions and timings (much lower). Tried reverting "es"->"us" without luck. How do I make Ubuntu regenerate its X configuration file? How do I make Ubuntu know my keyboard is "es" so it ..
<ph0rensic> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<rvalles> ... generates xorg.conf properly? thanks.
<Kitten> ah found it, weird that its not on ubuntus page anymore
<jay-oh-en> k
<ph0rensic> brambo did you try it with an s at the end?
<snailrails> I need to go from ubuntu minimal --> LAMP
<ph0rensic> brambo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ph0rensic> jay-oh-en: You get that command?
<prince_jammys> jay-oh-en: i may be wrong on this, but i don't think there is a single command to install a lamp server. you need to install apache, mysql, php etc... there is a tutorial on the internet called ubuntu server guide
<jay-oh-en> ph0rensic, yes
<ph0rensic> prince_jammys: I just gave it to him.. you used to be able to use tasksel .. im not sure if they still have that option
<nix> how do i get emerald thmer? anyone?
<prince_jammys> jay-oh-en: there is also something called xammp
<brambo> hang on a min its asking for my unbuntu cd
<ph0rensic> prince_jammys: there is also damp, wamp, and quite a few others ;-)
<jay-oh-en> prince_jammys, mind giving me the link? i looked for it on google but i dont know which one was the right onme
<prince_jammys> jay-oh-en: you can even get the whole server guide like this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-serverguide
<idefix> you cannot search in the X-chat logs :(
<jay-oh-en> prince_jammys, lol
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: thanks for your help it's all good and working I could tell as soon as that 'shutdown ubuntu logo' popped up
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: great
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: i can't thank you enough, you just raised 100 points on my ubuntu experience meter :p
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: heh, thats how it works
<AnRkey> is samba slow for anyone else here?
<AnRkey> my samba server never gets more that 3mb/s throughput
<AnRkey> any suggestions?
<Aishiko> can someone tell me how I can get an installed package list make (via cli) so I can redirect the output to a text file?
<ph0rensic> AnRkey: I dunno haven't messed with samba yet
 * AnRkey is going to ask in #ubuntu-server
<rvalles> I have some doubts regarding X configuration in ubuntu. First problem is that it generated a config with "us" keyboard instead of "es", no idea why. Second is, I modified it to "es", then changed monitors... but it doesn't autogenerate again! So I have the wrong resolutions and timings (much lower). Tried reverting "es"->"us" without luck. How do I make Ubuntu regenerate its X configuration file? How do I make Ubuntu know my keyboard is "es" so it ..
<nix> how do i get emerald thmer? anyone?
<rvalles> ... generates xorg.conf properly? thanks.
<In-Sane> ph0rensic: what is ubuntu-restricted-extras? if you don't mind explaining :)
<hit> has anyone here got identd to work for irc?
<hit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227857 used this howto but nothing
<prince_jammys> jay-oh-en: once you have installed the guide, view it in a browser by pasting: /usr/share/ubuntu-serverguide/html/en_GB/index.html
<ph0rensic> In-Sane: It is a group of packages: It has g-streamer, flash non-free, Java 6
<PaTeeLA> hit: do u mean the nick identify?
<hit> PaTeeLA, identd
<prince_jammys> prince_jammys: make a bookmark of that -- you basically just downloaded all the documents locally
<hit> ident daemon
<ph0rensic> nix: What version ubuntu do you have
<PaTeeLA> hit: well, then i guess i dont know what that is.. sry
<In-Sane> ph0rensic: Oh, thats clear, so it brings non-free stuff. thanks
<ph0rensic> nix: should be sudo apt-get install emerald emerald-themes
<rvalles> About X. First problem is that it created a config with "us" keyboard instead of "es", no idea why. Second, I modified it to "es", then changed monitors... but it doesn't autogenerate again! So I have the wrong resolutions. Tried reverting "es"->"us" without luck. How do I make Ubuntu regenerate its X configuration file? How do I make Ubuntu know my keyboard is "es" so it generates xorg.conf properly?
<patogen> from a terminal i can run "wine path-to-software" but from gmrun this doesn't work (even if I supply full path)
<patogen> is there some smart way to get this to work?
<beasty_> anyone has a pptp connection in ubuntu ?
<ph0rensic> rvalles: ok 1 sec
<nix> ph0rensic: i got a segmentation fault
<prince_jammys> jay-oh-en: other guides that are useful for a lamp server:    sudo apt-get install mysql-doc-5.0 php-doc            <-this will download two guides, the mysql reference manual(includes tutorials) and the php reference manual
<rvalles> ph0rensic: thanks
<xiboce> anyone know why the file stdio.h among others are not in the var/lib/include (or something similar to this) directory
<jay-oh-en> prince thanks
<ph0rensic> rvalles: $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<prince_jammys> jay-oh-en: np, lots of great free documentation available
<rvalles> ph0rensic: thanks
<ph0rensic> nix ??
<PaTeeLA> anyone know why rhythmbox would install differently on different machines?   Like why is it on one machine it come w/KCRW on one install and NOT on another?
<rvalles> ph0rensic: what about the "us" keyboard part?
<ph0rensic> rvalles: NP
<ph0rensic> rvalles: You should be able to select your keyboard layout
<rvalles> ph0rensic: it's my sisters' computer. I installed it in her home yesterday :)
<ph0rensic> rvalles: It takes you through the process again
<ph0rensic> rvalles: haah awesome
<snailrails> what is needed to get ubuntu minimal to LAMP besides the usual packages ( mysql etc.. )
<ph0rensic> nix: segfault?? hmm it didn't install it?
<prince_jammys> jay-oh-en: once you "install" those (installing in this case is really just copying document files), they are stored in /usr/share or /usr/share/doc
<nix> ph0rensic: when i entered the code u gave it said: Reading package lists... Done
<nix> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<prince_jammys> jay-oh-en: usually they come in both html, for a browser, or pdf to print out
<jay-oh-en> prince_jammys, your too helpful lol
<JosiahW> Is there a more advanced wireless connection manager for gnome than what comes with 7.10?
<ph0rensic> nix:  hmm try one at a time?
<_coredump_> moin moin
<nix> same thing
<ph0rensic> snailrails: Hmm... I think there are smaller webservers than apache . if your going for pure size limitations
<nix> ph0rensic: same fault
<ph0rensic> nix what version ubuntu you have.. btw i have no idea how to trouble shoot a seg fault
<rvalles> ph0rensic: problem is it asks me too many questions
<snailrails> no. I have ubuntu-minimal install and I want the full LAMP setup. Just there are packages needed over and above the regular lamp ones
<rvalles> ph0rensic: but other than that, it seems things are fine; hopefully will be kept that way once new server packages appears and it upgrades, right?
<digitalspaghetti> Can anyone help me with a SSHFS issue?  I have a remote directory that I map to a local directory so I can access and work with it easy.  I'm using Krusader as a WinSCP clone, and I go to copy between one remote directory and another (also on SSHFS) but when I start copying the remote dir I am copying from drops, and in Nautilus it changes from a directory to a empty file
<ph0rensic> rvalles: There isn't an option just to selec your layout?
<digitalspaghetti> Anyone any ideas?
<rvalles> ph0rensic: no, it asks me step by step stuff
<nix> ph0rensic: 7.10
 * syc_ mohon pamid
<rvalles> ph0rensic: the defaults are fine, but the amount of questions is debian-like, rather than ubuntu-like
<ph0rensic> nix: Is this an older system??
<ph0rensic> rvalles: haha .. yah I don't like that either.. I mean Im pretty sure I know my keyboard layout ya know
<digitalspaghetti> I have to keep umount'ing it and remounting it, but it keeps dropping
<rvalles> ph0rensic: maybe it _is_ supposed to act that way, thinking that because I'm the one requesting to "reconfigure" it, I must want to have control over stuff
<nix> ph0rensic: what u mean by old   :P
<ph0rensic> rvalles: There is always editing the xorg.conf file if you know what your doing
<ph0rensic> rvalles: Well it is meant to go through the whole process to make sure your system is set up to work
<rvalles> ph0rensic: yeah, I know, but I've been avoiding that just because it's not my computer and I want upgrades to properly regenerate her X conf file.
<ph0rensic> nix: hehe I dunno.. I dont know much about seg faults .. other than they are not good
<rvalles> (editing xorg.conf by hand)
<nix> ph0rensic: could it do with my partitions? wtf is a segment?
<jay-oh-en> @lart 8
<ubotu> (lart [<channel>] [<id>] <who|what> [for <reason>]) -- Uses the Luser Attitude Readjustment Tool on <who|what> (for <reason>, if given). If <id> is given, uses that specific lart. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<jay-oh-en> @lart 8 you
<jpatrick> jay-oh-en: please don't go that here
<rvalles> ph0rensic: she and her husband never had a computer before, now they have a computer I have set up for them, with ubuntu :)
<killown|away> when I press ctrl + alt + f1 or f2 .... I cannot se anyomore console terminal ...it show me only black screen how do I to fix it?
<jay-oh-en> k
<ph0rensic> nix: I dont know why thats not working man... im one of the lucky users where everything works.. (except automatix heeh)
<ph0rensic> rvalles: That is wonderful, Im sure they will love it
<rvalles> ph0rensic: I hope I can manage... one issue is this one, which will somehow work in any case, the other one is that their WPA2-enabled wifi should connect during boot (they have the wifi router in a different room and no cable).
<jay-oh-en> killown|away, same with me
<Asra> ello
<nix> ph0rensic: o well... tanks ne way
<killown|away> omg
<rvalles> ph0rensic: somehow I was having trouble with network manager; today I'm supposed to fix this two remaining issues and explain them the basics; I'll go to their place after I have lunch x)
<ph0rensic> rvalles: I think if the wpa2 doesn't connect it is most likely a setting of the wireless on the ubuntu setup. I remember I had to tweak the settings to find the one that worked with wpa2
<Asra> people I got a little problem. I'm fairly new to the whole Ubuntu/linux thing. Is there a way to automatically start my Wired network on startup?
<rvalles> ph0rensic: it does connect... if I tell network manager to connect. But not remember to do so after reboot.
<neil_d> which cd version do I download the get the 'encrypted LVM' option ?
<ph0rensic> rvalles: Ahh i see
<ph0rensic> neil_d: If I were to guess it would be the alternate install
<ph0rensic> neil_d: But dont quote me on that hehe
<killown|away> jay-oh-en, do you have nvidia fx card?
<jay-oh-en> rvalles, what you need is the command for connecting to that and putting it in the autostart folder
<neil_d> ph0rensic: that isn't listed on the http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download page !
<jay-oh-en> killown|away, no
<yousif> hi all. i would like to know how i can convert odp to mpeg4 in linux or online. thank you in advance
<JosiahW> Does anybody know of any software for that? For instance if I were walking down Las Vegas BLVD and I wanted to see a visual map of all the wireless network connections and their strength within the reach of my card.
<ph0rensic> neil_d: hmm you just missed someone that had an issue with it.. he would have known.....
<Asra> no body got a clue?
<jay-oh-en> neil_d, theres a little box that says do you need alternate cd
<rvalles> jay-oh-en: not valid
<ph0rensic> JosiahW: There is .. for linux or win??
<rvalles> jay-oh-en: this computer is multi-user.
<rvalles> it should connect before logging in
<neil_d> jay-oh-en: oh! I spoted it.
<meekolope> Josiah: define visual map?
<jay-oh-en> Asra, i need more details
<JosiahW> ph0rensic: for linux / gnome
<ph0rensic> JosiahW: You know they have websites tha already have that information available ...
<jay-oh-en> JosiahW, you live in las vegas? i do too :D
<xxx_> s
<enzo> hi
<demon981> hi there
<JosiahW> ph0rensic: I am doing it for setting up a large wireless network in my building and want to be able to find eactly the best areas to place repeaters
<jay-oh-en> Jon, i was trying to use your name lol but it said it was taken by you :[
<enzo> i'd like to compile ffmpeg with -x11grab (i don't even understand why it's not activated ! it's activated on debian), how can i create a .deb file by compiling source ?
<JosiahW> jay-oh-en: Sure do :)
<jay-oh-en> JosiahW, north las vegas?
<enzo> for now, i know how to compile and do a make install, but i prefer deeper a .deb file
<demon981> how can i make audacious vu meter minimize along with audacious?
<jpatrick> !checkinstall | enzo
<ubotu> enzo: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ph0rensic> JosiahW: Hmm I remember reading about some good utilities for that ....
<JosiahW> jay-oh-en: right now I live in Pahrump but will be moving to north las vegas shortly
<yousif> guys i really really need this odp to mpeg4 converter so if anyone has a clue i will be sooooooooooooooooooooo thankfull
<enzo> ok jpatrick
<JosiahW> ph0rensic: I figured searching for how to steal wifi would be the best bet :)
<demon981>  how can i make audacious vu meter minimize along with audacious?
<ph0rensic> JosiahW: Have you heard of backtrack?
<demon981> plss
<jay-oh-en> JosiahW, ive been to Pahrump to that skate park lol its kinda kool to know that there are people in vegas with linux
<meekolope> Josiah: i would use kismet and a gps device
<meekolope> josiah: or Netstumbler
<meborc> hey, does anyone know what is the command to play videos with vlc in framebuffer mode? :)
<ph0rensic> meekolope: Kismet thats the one I was thinking of.. netstumbler is for win isnt it?
<meekolope> Josiah: then judge by power
<meekolope> ph0rensic: right, its not bad
<demon981>  how can i make audacious vu meter minimize along with audacious?
<meekolope> Ive done quiet a bit of wifi hacking if u have questions
<Jon> jay-oh-en: hard luck :)
<JosiahW> meekolope: netstumbler... does that require gps as well?
<yousif> i have heard it is quite hard to find such a software but i suppose there is no software at all :(
<jay-oh-en> demon981, do you have the vu meter next to audacious completely
<ph0rensic> JosiahW: Im gonna take a look at my pdf list real quick .. I think I had an e-bool that describes how to do what yur trying to do...it may be the doc for kismet though..
<demon981> yes
<demon981> and in the panel i have audacious and vu meter
<Jon> does anyone know if it's possible to get dmsetup / device mapper to re-scan physical drives? I've got LVM partitions that the gutsy install CD can't see because dm-mod wasn't loaded. I need to fix my MBR :|
<james__> How can i get realplayer superpass working?
<demon981> they are separate
<jay-oh-en> Jon, lol its kool its just i used to hate getting the error when trying to use that name
<JosiahW> ph0rensic: thank you
<jay-oh-en> !grub | Jon
<ubotu> Jon: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<enzo> is there a way to know the version of ffmpeg that will be in hardy ?
<bowo> hi all
<Jon> unfortunately grub can't boot from /boot on LVM; so I was on lilo. I've clobbered it with Grub2 (which seems to basically not work, at all.)
<Asra> More details .. I don't really got details. Top bar on the screen you got a button called wired network connection ... that can only be activted by clicking on it and selecting your network connection. I want to automate that basically. Sorry if I can't be clearer then that jay-oh-en .. but as I said .. I'm a noob
<meekolope> Josiah: neither NEED a gps device
<alus> "The display server has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 second. Is is likely that something bad is going on. Halting for 2 minutes before trying again on display :0."
<alus> ?
<alus> this is on a new 7.10 install
<alus> the install had barely run for 90 seconds
<jay-oh-en> Asra, ill try helping you out just one sec
<meekolope> Josiah: they just can be handy. the cheaper way (my way he he) would just to judge it by the power in which u can receive the access points signal
<yousif> guys what about ppt to mpeg4
<yousif> anyone a clue?
<Asra> thnx :)
<ph0rensic> JosiahW: I got a couple you should look at: Here are the titles: #1 Choice: Wireless Security - models threats and solutions: Mcgraw-Hill  ... and #2 Internet Security Cryptographic Principles Algorithms and Protocols
<JosiahW> okay thank you ph0rensic
<demon981>  how can i make audacious vu meter minimize along with audacious?
<ph0rensic> JosiahW: I am pretty sure that first one has just want you want
<meekolope> Josiah: because when u have kismet or netstumbler running they will give u a signal strength to the access point u are looking at. you should be able to judge
<JosiahW> Do you guys know of a better wireless connection manager or even a better network connection manager available for gnome?
<JosiahW> ph0rensic: im looking it up right now
<meekolope> JosiahW: what are u using right now?
<JosiahW> meekolope: I am installing both right now
<jay-oh-en> Asra, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/154207      and       https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/83143
<ph0rensic> JosiahW: You should also look into the backtrack documentation.. it is a pen testing OS tha has all of the tools we are talking about .. and probably a few more good ones we haven't mentioned
<jay-oh-en> Asra, those should get you running
<meekolope> JosiahW: as for as a connection manager, what do u use? iwconfig?
<JosiahW> meekolope: the default: Network Administration Tool
<meekolope> i know of one
<jay-oh-en> Asra, never mind
<jay-oh-en> Asra, here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/97278
<meekolope> JosiahW: ive used it quiet a bit, it works with native linux and ndiswrapper drivers for wireless cards
<Asra> Thnx .. I'll look into it and report back as soon as I'm done ;)
<jay-oh-en> Asra, the last one i gave you is the tut
<JosiahW> meekolope: which one is that?
<jay-oh-en> well not the tut but it will help you
<alus> so, where can I get help on installing ubuntu?
<Asra> thnx jay-oh-en :) think that will be enough for now .. or at least I hope so :D
<yousif> I am sorry to repeat my question but i really need this ppt or odp to mpeg4 converter
<ph0rensic> JosiahW: http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack_download.html
<Cew27> hi does anyone know how to fix a folder missmatch error on evolution
<wkornewald> is there a special ubuntu server support channel?
<ph0rensic> yousif: Hmm Im not sure the best tool, but I know I saw some decent look apps on sourceforge.net earlier
<meekolope> JosiahW: its called NetworkManager
<meekolope> JosiahW: u are using ubuntu i assume :P?
<yousif> ph0rensic: thank you i ll try this
<ph0rensic> JosiahW: Cool thing about backtrack is it is a liveCD
<jay-oh-en> Asra, can i pm you?
<ph0rensic> yousif: Someone mentioned ffmpg for something like this .. but Im not sure cause Ive never used it
<yousif> ph0rensic: actually ffmpg makes a copy from the desktop and not a converter
<yousif> ph0rensic: i will try this as my last option
<ph0rensic> yousif: Ok thanks for clarifying
<meekolope> JosiahW: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/NetworkManager/0.6/NetworkManager-0.6.5.tar.gz
<ph0rensic> yousif: Ill look for you
<yousif> ph0rensic: no thank you for your answer
<digitalspaghetti> Can anyone help me with my sshfs issues?? ^^^^
<JosiahW> meekolope: Yes Ubuntu.
<meekolope> JosiahW: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/NetworkManager/0.6/NetworkManager-0.6.5.tar.gz
<JosiahW> meekolope: checking it out right now
<JosiahW> ph0rensic: downloading live cd right now :)
<digitalspaghetti> it's crashed again, but now I get umount: /home/tanep/Desktop/remote/scrc: device is busy  and my nautilus freezes
<digitalspaghetti> :(
<meekolope> Ive always loved back track
<meekolope> backtrack 3 beta is out right now, ive been meaning to download it
<ph0rensic> meekolope: :-D
<jay-oh-en> whats backtrack?
<meekolope> but the other day i downloaded the newest aircrack beta and drivers for my card which is all i would really want to use anyways
<meekolope> backtrack is a penetration testing linux based live cd
<soiiuuuii> ciao
<meekolope> its basicly a hacking cd, lots of tools and recovery stuff too
<soiiuuuii> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
 * hend bows to ubotu 
<JosiahW> meekolope: looks like Ubuntu has networkmanager available in apt
<hend> Hi, I can't get any TTY consoles. I am running 7.10 (32bit) and have a ATI radeon 2600 gfxcard (running gflrx). When I try get to a console from X using ctrl+alt+F* all I get is a blank screen. After this I can't even get back into X, so I have to do a hard reset to get it to work again. This is a known bug, but all the workarounds I found (fbcon, radeonfb) don't seem to work for me. Anyone know what I can try?
<meekolope> JosiahW: i would use it then, because itll be a cleaner install
<meekolope> i always try to use apt or an equivilant instead of source when i can
<JosiahW> am doin. Think networkmanager is the most advanced wireless manager for gnome?
<JosiahW> meekolope: same here :)
<meekolope> JosiahW: its always worked for me nicely. its the most like the windows native one. Its easy to use and u can use it for most cards so. whatever works! hehe
<merdee> hy
<jimcooncat> anyone have a good way to install tcl/tk 8.5 on gutsy? a semi-official .deb anywhere?
<soiiuuuii> ciao
<meekolope> JosiahW: its so easy i have a computer at my moms house that my brother and mom use thats on wireless running fedora, and they can even use it! haha. u know its good then
<alus> nice! "Segmentation fault" on install
<Stevethepirate> Like, haai.. my x just hangs on startup.. i cn move mouse around, but clicking fails.
<Cew27> prince_jammys, are you there
<JosiahW> meekolope: cool thank you
<Cew27> does anyone here play open arena
<prince_jammys>  Cew27 hi just got back -- don't know about the folder problem though
<Stevethepirate> Cew27: Yar.
<Cew27> Stevethepirate: online??
<Stevethepirate> Naught
<Stevethepirate> LAN
<Cew27> Stevethepirate: can you get it to work online ?
<Stevethepirate> No clue
<Cew27> anybody know how to get open arena to work online
<Xima1> does anyone know if the dvi output on the back of my nvidia card will work with a hdtv's dvi to hdmi output cord ? I want to know also if it would be smarter to use a svga male to male svga cord instead ... Because I am unsure if Ubuntu supports the dvi output for the video card...
<Xima1> any suggestions guys ?
<balbir> what is the difference between kern.log messages syslog in /var/log
<balbir> what is the difference between kern.log messages syslog in /var/log
<alus> how can I set the xorg.conf used on install?
<alus> the defaults don't work on my system, so I can't install as-is
<cableroy> How can i print text between " like "thistext" in bash
<cableroy> sed/awk?
<alus> cableroy: what do you mean print? echo \"wee\" ?
<JosiahW> ph0rensic: meekolope: thanks guys
<cableroy> alus: sorry, i have a string with text, and want the outout thistext, and that text is between 2 "
<prince_jammys> Cew27: cableroy #bash you'll get a great answer fast
<cableroy>  <a href="Artist/ApenDor"> i want Artist/ApenDor as output
<meekolope> JosiahW: no problem man, whats next on ure agenda?
<prince_jammys> cableroy i can tell you a way, and #bash will tell you a better way
<simmerz> how can i change the default application for opening a particular type of file in gnome?
<erUSUL> simmerz: right click on file >properties>Open with
<simmerz> ok
<alus> where do I file ubuntu bugs?
<GSF1200S> hey guys
<GSF1200S> i hosed my system to the point where I had to manually run fsck.. everything seems fine.. do I have anything to worry about?
<GSF1200S> alus- whats up?
<Didot> hi all
<ganeshhegd1> is it possible to install oracle or db2 in ubuntu?or any alternative???
 * FiveSheetsOfAcid is away: essen fassen in der meeeeensa
<erUSUL> ganeshhegd1: yes is possible to install oracle or so i was told ;)
<alus> GSF1200S: trying to install. can't
<alus> GSF1200S: if I install normally, I get: "The display server has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds. It is likely that something bad is going on. Waiting for 2 minutes before trying again on display :0"
<alus> GSF1200S: if I turn on "Plug and Play OS" in the BIOS, I get a Segmentation fault
<prince_jammys> cableroy: try  sed 's/<a href=\"\([^"]*\)\">/ \1/' , but the nice (lol) gentlemen at #bash are right -- perl,etc, is better
<alus> GSF1200S: if I try OEM install (without PnP OS on) I get a Kernel panic
<cableroy> prince_jammys: their "helping" me at #bash
<ganeshhegd1> erUSUL:k thanx..i ll try...using wine rite???
<alus> GSF1200S: it seems like these are all probably separate bugs that need filed
<alus> GSF1200S: and, I could use some help getting ubuntu installed :/
<jim_> when i push the power button on my pc the darn thing powers off :)
<prince_jammys> cableroy: the command above has no input file, so it will default to stdin ... try typing some text and see if it does what you want
<stdin> !away > FiveSheetsOfAcid
<jim_> 2 much
<erUSUL> ganeshhegd1: o.O!! oracle has native linux versions (db2 too)
<GSF1200S> alus, hold on
<waini> hi
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<FloodBot2> daba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<stdin> !ops | daba
<ubotu> daba: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<vasya> hi to all
<vasya> i like sex
<prince_jammys> cableroy: even more thorough (in case there's spaces between href and the = sign): sed -n 's/.*<ahttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=:space:]][^>]*href[:space:]][^>]=[:space:[^>]"\([^"]*\)".*/\1/p'
<vasya> shapka ushanka
<prince_jammys> cableroy: ooops wrong paste
<vasya> your paste in your ass
<fx|RabBit> hi all! i got the following problem: whenever my screen goes black for inactivity and i get back to desktop afterwards, bagled-helper completely rocks my hdd and wont stop until i kill the process. does anybody know how to fix that, pls?
<enzo> i have a problem with check install, i've launched make on ffmpeg and then checkinstall --install=no, but i get an error, checkinstall wants to copy a file in /usr/lib, however, i said to checkinstall to NOT install, any idea ?
<fx|RabBit> and can anybody kick vasya pols
<Mez> fx|RabBit, * Mez has kicked vasya from #ubuntu (Mez)
<enzo> in fact, after the make, i'd like to create a .deb file, so that i can install it as root
<fx|RabBit> Mez:  thanx alot hehehe
<z0mbies> Hi everyone.
<Blingo> Hello
<z0mbies> I messed up my font rendering by trying cario composite manager :[
<prince_jammys> cableroy: problems may come up if there's more than one link per line
<Solv> PCLinuxOS is #1
<enzo> anyidea for checkinstall ?
<sco50000> PCLinuxOS is #1!
<z0mbies> any ideas on how to restore the old font settings?
<Mez> Solv, sco50000 ping
<soundray> Solv, sco50000, please discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic -- this channel is for support only
<icesword> Solv, what u mean by #!
<Solv> icesword, it's a well known shorthand for 'number'
<icesword> oh
<icesword> Solv, it even does not have a server edtion
<icesword> what can no1 do ?
<Solv> icesword, but ubuntu doesn't have a tinyme
<icesword> Solv, jeos
<icesword> without x
<Solv> true
<Mez> Solv, icesword, this isn't the place to discuss the merits of another operating system, this is a support channel. Please take this chat somewhere else.
<speedhunt3r> does kubuntu upgrade to kde 4?
<icesword> hehee
<soundray> speedhunt3r: yes
<Cew27> right im having problems with open arena can anyone help
<icesword> i will support ubuntu forever
<soundray> speedhunt3r: the hardy release will be KDE 4
<Cew27> anyone play open arena?
<Survivorman> i used to play it... what is your problem?
<Cew27> when im playing in full screen it switches mid game into windowed and i cant control anything and am forced to restart
<soundray> Cew27: are you starting it from within gnome?
<Cew27> yes i am
<Cew27> ubuntu gutsy
<soundray> Cew27: try logging into a failsafe session and start it from there to see if it still happens
<Cew27> ok what will that prove
<soundray> Cew27: it could just be a gnome keybinding
<Survivorman> it used to happen to me when some system event was kicking me out... i can't remember if it was an instant message window or something like that
<Cew27> soundray:what would that mean if its a keybinding
<soundray> Cew27: also, when you lose control, don't  reset. Use Ctrl-Alt-Sysrq R E I S U B
<Cew27> yes it did it lastnight with a pidgin convo
<prince_jammys> Cew27: key combinations that you are pressing for the game may also be doing something else in gnome
<Cew27> what is Ctrl-Alt-Sysrq R E I S U B
<neville> I think it gives back control when X crashes and burns?
<Cew27> i dont see a sysrq R E I S U B key lol
<soundray> Cew27: don't be stupid. It's a magic sysrequest sequence for safe rebooting. You can look it up on the web.
<Cew27> i didnt understand what you meant, how do i do it press alt+ctrl and type the above combination
<neville> Hold
<Survivorman> sysrq is on the delete key on my laptop cew
<neville> Control + Alt + Prt Sc/Sysrq
<neville> And while you're holding those 3 keys down
<soundray> Cew27: hold down ctrl, alt, and sysrq (sometimes labelled PrintScreen). Then type r e i s u b in sequence. It's not meant to be easy
<soundray> !enter | neville
<neville> Yes
<ubotu> neville: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<neville> Sorry, I can't help it, it's a bad habit -_-v
<Cew27> oh so control alt and print screen
<patogen> Is there something like mpd for instant messaging? I know I can use a text-client + screen but I prefer to use a graphical one
<Cew27> many thanks
<meekolope> patogen: what is mpd?
<icesword> i am curious too
<patogen> meekolope: music player daemon
<icesword> patogen, so what does it do with instant message
<patogen> icesword: I would like to have an instant messaging daemon ...
<patogen> mpd is for music, but something for instant messagin
<meekolope> i had a pretty cool thing i used for AIM for awhile
<patogen> meekolope: What was that? I don't use AIM, but it might support something like what I want
<meekolope> it was a command line client for aim
<patogen> aha, I already know of the option of command line client + screen
<meekolope> can u post a picture of something similar to what ure looking for?
<meekolope> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_instant_messaging_clients
<jonathaN> patogen: bitlbee might be something like what you want, it handles most IM protocols and you connect to it with an irc client of your choice
<zly> Is there a way to make 'write' popup a message on a running gnome session like in kde ? Currently i'm just getting the message that the user refuses messages. I have put "mesg y" in /etc/profile, and it works when the user has a terminal open.
<ballongen> Hey, i have some problem reading national symbols in files and directory names, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=696100&highlight=ballongen thanks!
<chaosphilipp> Hi there, i've got a problem, that might sound a little stupid: how do i run a shell-script?
<ballongen> SCP FTP
<icesword> chaosphilipp, ./
<ballongen> chaky ./file
<meekolope> chasosphilipp:
<meekolope> chasosphilipp: run this command
<chaosphilipp> ah, kay, thanks :)
<meekolope> chasosphilipp: ./shellscript            or               sh shellscript.sh
<patogen> jonathaN: I'll look into it :)
<icesword> patogen, what about gaim
<ballongen> pidgin rocks
<meekolope> i like pidgen
<meekolope> except the direct connection doesnt ever work right
<patogen> Yes I like pidgin but it doesn't allow me to shut down the client like a daemon would
<ballongen> the only thing i miss in pidgin is the support for msn offline messaging
<M-Nagato> meekolope, i don't have problems with direct connect
<M-Nagato> with an older version of it i had to manually fill in my ip for dc and transfers to work, but it doesn't need that anymore
<ganeshhegd1> is there server version and desktop version in ubuntu 7.10??
<chaosphilipp> hmm, ./shellscript.sh brings permission denied, sudo ./shellscript.sh command not found and ./shellscript (without .sh) no such file or directory...
<meekolope> M-Nagato: really? what about to other users on windoz/aim clients?
<soundray> ganeshhegd1: yes
<M-Nagato> the only problem with people using aim is sometimes large pictures get cut in half
<icesword> chaosphilipp, chmod +x
<M-Nagato> but other than that, it works
<ballongen> ganeshhegd1yes
<chaosphilipp> yeah, cool, i can fly my helicopter-sim now :)
<meekolope> hehe
<ganeshhegd1> soundray: how can i knw which 1 I have ....?
<ballongen> chaosphilipp: what?
<chaosphilipp> (wwww.heli-x.nett )
<soundray> chaosphilipp: wow, you've written a helicopter simulation as a shell script?
<chaosphilipp> sry,  .nett
<chaosphilipp> no, i jusst dowwnloaded one :D
<meekolope> M-Nagato: mine doesnt like connecting to windows clients or maybe its aol AIM clients
<Weasel__> (X)Ubuntu rocks
<soundray> ganeshhegd1: the desktop version boots to a graphical login. Server is just text-based
<GarethAdams> hi - if I need to set environment variable for system users (specifically the apache user) then where do I need to export them?
<ganeshhegd1> chaosphilipp:from where did u download?
<soundray> !server | ganeshhegd1
<ubotu> ganeshhegd1: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<M-Nagato> meekolope, hehe. sounds like maybe there are other problems going on then
<chaosphilipp> wwww.heli-x.net
<M-Nagato> but i know what you're going through, because a while ago (back when it was still called gaim and before it received the ugly interface it has now), i sometimes had problems connecting to people using AIM
<meekolope> M-Nagato: perhaps i have an old version? ill look into it some time
<chaosphilipp> ya'll  need a joystick or even better a rc--controller for it
<ganeshhegd1> soundray: oh....can i install oracle 11g on desktop version?
<icesword> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
 * soundray fires at chaosphilipp's heli simulation with his shotgun simulation
<soundray> ganeshhegd1: there is nothing in the desktop that should prevent it.
<icesword> i do not play games
<viktor> where can i find screensaver option and power option for screen
<soundray> !oracle | ganeshhegd1
<ubotu> ganeshhegd1: If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<meekolope> viktor: system, at the top of your screen if your in gnome
<fr1ul^h4ck> hi where can i found a officila ubuntu channel for italian??
<hottium> #ubuntu-it ?
<soundray> !it | fr1ul^h4ck
<ubotu> fr1ul^h4ck: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ganeshhegd1> soundray:will this work? http://www.pythian.com/blogs/654/installing-oracle-11g-on-ubuntu-linux-710-gutsy-gibbon
<HardGay> Hello. It's HARD GAY!
<GarethAdams> it is possible to set environment variables for non-user accounts?
<soundray> ganeshhegd1: sorry, I can't help with oracle
<chaosphilipp> hmmm....my computer runs it at 1FPS....that's a little slow :D
<M-Nagato> HardGay, way to fail with your entrance
<cox> Hello All
<soundray> GarethAdams: I think so -- try via /etc/environment
<HardGay> M-Nagato do you have prejudice against gay people?
<astro76> !ot | HardGay
<ubotu> HardGay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<M-Nagato> HardGay, no. i'm just saying you failed with the entrance which could've had more potential
<M-Nagato> anyway, yes. this is OT. do you have a question?
<ganeshhegd1> soundray:ok...thank you....
<HardGay> not now. thanks
<HardGay> just parking arround spreading my rainbow
<soundray> !ops | HardGay inappropriate
<ubotu> HardGay inappropriate: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<viktor> someone has to know the grey eye wallpaper that has been seen around sort of digital editin to colour of eye and background is grey
<Seveas> thanks soundray
<Filled-Void> Is there a fraps alternative I could use ?
<soundray> Thanks Seveas
<meekolope> Yes, that was lame
<meekolope> ty
<chaosphilipp> another question: why does my startup-screen remain blank (e.g. black) (i mean the screen from after switching on the computer untill th login-screen appears)
<hend> Filled-Void: I heard glc does a good job, never used it tho
<PietSnyman> hallo
<Filled-Void> hend will check it out thanks
<prince_jammys> chaosphilipp: problem with the resolution in menu.lst and /etc/usplash
<fr1ul^h4ck> Hi dudes. I have a web server .. /var/www/ .. i need to change all the index.html that r in the subdirectory of /var/www .. with the new index.html .. i don't know the command to do this.. how can I??
<PietSnyman> i need some help installing ubuntu on a desktop pc without an internet connection
<soundray> chaosphilipp: ubuntu uses a vesa mode for the boot splash which your machine doesn't support. Go through /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove all occurrences of 'splash'
<GarethAdams> soundray: /etc/environment isn't executable - is parsed by another file or do I need to +x it?
<soundray> GarethAdams: parsed
<fr1ul^h4ck> Hi dudes. I have a web server .. /var/www/ .. i need to change all the index.html that r in the subdirectory of /var/www .. with the new index.html .. i don't know the command to do this.. how can I??
<GarethAdams> thanks
<prince_jammys> chaosphilipp: check this if it fits your problem -- http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen   if you end you doing the fix, remember to back up the two files you have to edit
<chaosphilipp> i'll first check the resolution-thing, afterwards give the soundray-way a try
<Survivorman> you need to replace it fr1ul?
<fr1ul^h4ck>  if my new index.html is in /root .. can i do: cp -r /var/www/ /root/index.html ??
<soundray> chaosphilipp: then the file you want to look at is /etc/usplash.conf
<nekoNotHereDammi> stdin i can change my nick if i so choose ~_~
<prince_jammys> soundray: the link includes both fixes, menu.lst and /etc/usplash.conf
<velo|gfx> hello all
<nekoNotHereDammi> plz make the kind note to check if someone is active before bothering - ^^
<velo|gfx> http://www.waterstorm-game.com
<fr1ul^h4ck> Hi dudes. I have a web server .. /var/www/ .. i need to change all the index.html that r in the subdirectory of /var/www .. with the new index.html .. i don't know the command to do this.. how can I??
<fr1ul^h4ck>  if my new index.html is in /root .. can i do: cp -r /var/www/ /root/index.html ??
<soundray> prince_jammys: oh, I missed that, thanks
<M-Nagato> PietSnyman, what kind of help did you need?
<chaosphilipp> i'll follow the link, slow boot and faulty splash screen seems to match my problem very well :)
<PietSnyman> i need codecs but can't connect to the net so i can't use the repositories
<Survivorman> sudo cp /root/index.html /var/www/
<M-Nagato> do you have a way to transfer them from a computer with the internet to that computer?
<PietSnyman> no
<prince_jammys> chaosphilipp: in case of emergency (which is doubtful - the fix is not dangerous) you can access the internet from a terminal with www-browser (try it if you havent)
<MasterMel> when i try to install a program from the command line i get the following error: ImportError: No module named pkg resources
<stdin> nekoNotHereDammi: I suggest you read the guidelines
<PietSnyman> it's a standalone pc
<fr1ul^h4ck>  but with sudo cp /root/index.html /var/www/ i will py index.html only in /var/www .. i want to copy index.html in all the subdirecotiries of /var/www
<MasterMel> anyone can help me out with this?
<M-Nagato> i mean like, do you have a way to download the codecs on the computer you're currently on, then burn the files and copy them to your ubuntu box?
<soundray> fr1ul^h4ck: I would try something like this (no guarantees): for i in $(find /var/www -name index.html) ; do cp index.html $i ; done
<prince_jammys> fr1ul^h4ck: try #bash otherwise
<M-Nagato> if you have no way at all to get files to that computer then i don't really know what you're expecting us to do
<PietSnyman> yes. i don't know where to get them though and how to install them.
<M-Nagato> ok then, that's a start. which codecs are you looking for?
<nekoNotHereDammi> Changing your nick to user-away is frowned upon.
<nekoNotHereDammi> not forbidden
 * nekoNotHereDammi pats
<PietSnyman> codecs for audio and video files
<nekoNotHereDammi> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nekoNotHereDammi> PietSnyman try that
 * nekoNotHereDammi goes back to bed
<chaosphilipp> i'm hopefully rebooting now :)
<nekoNotHereDammi> !reboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reboot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nekoNotHereDammi> !rebooting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rebooting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nekoNotHereDammi> eh
<nekoNotHereDammi> chaosphilipp usually not needed in any case..
<prince_jammys> fr1ul^h4ck: for dir in $(find /var/www -type d); do sudo cp index.html $dir;done
<chaosphilipp> but how can i see my brand new splash-screen without rebooting ;)
<prince_jammys> fr1ul^h4ck: i believe will copy index.html to any directories inside of /var/www
<GSF1200S> i hosed my system to the point where I had to manually run fsck.. everything seems fine.. do I have anything to worry about
<PietSnyman> thanks, i'll do that. i also would like to know how you see a list of libraries that are installable on the machine.
<Survivorman> he wants to copy all instance of index.html in /root/ to /var/www
<Survivorman> in subfolders and so forth
<soundray> GSF1200S: look in the root of each mounted filesystem for contents in lost+found/ -- if there's nothing, I wouldn't worry too much
<prince_jammys> Survivorman: different index.html files, not a single file?
<Survivorman> he wants to replace many of them with a new index.html
<GSF1200S> I know it said it was going into lost and found when I invoked it
<soundray> GSF1200S: look at the files that it put there and see if you recognize the data
<itisovernow> how can i delete all histroy everything i ever played with mplayer xine and went to internet site permanently so none can see the history in suse?
<chaosphilipp> wow, someone tighten me to my seat, my computer boots frightfully fast now :D
<prince_jammys> chaosphilipp: worked?
<chaosphilipp> jep :)
<GSF1200S> soundray- theres only two things in lost and found when opened as root. Ones a kde temp file, and the other is some cryptic numbered file
<soundray> GSF1200S: it seems you're in luck -- unless the cryptic one was something important
<GSF1200S> it just says 'socket' in properties
<soundray> GSF1200S: I'd say you're fully recovered
<GSF1200S> reason I ask: I ended up booting (after messing with some things) and I couldnt access anything in the filesystem. It kept telling me it was a read only filesystem
<chaosphilipp> as i am here: what LaTeX-Editor would you recommend for Linux?
<chaosphilipp> I liked Texnicenter in windows
<GSF1200S> on next boot was the error forcing me to manual fsck
<soundray> chaosphilipp: emacs with auctex
<GSF1200S> I have a clone image, but its prolly not worth the trouble
<GSF1200S> thank god for ext3 :)
<soundray> GSF1200S: read-only remounting is a security measure that the system takes to prevent changes on an inconsistent filesystem until it can be fsck'ed
<GSF1200S> ahh
<edwin> what's ubuntu's dev channel called?
<prince_jammys> !dev
<ubotu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<edwin> thanks prince_jammys
<GSF1200S> So for future notice- the lost and found folder displays anything that fsck had to recover from the ext3 directory because the file itself was screwed
<prince_jammys> edwin: yw, no channel tho
<GSF1200S> thanks for the info
<edwin> prince_jammys: that page said #ubuntu-devel in freenode
<prince_jammys> edwin: ok cool
<nibbles> is there a way to mask the shell... so "nibbles@gay-pc:~$" looks like "hey:~$" or somesuch
<soundray> nibbles: change the value of the PS1 variable
<Wirwing> Hi, can somebody help me?
<prince_jammys> nibbles: not sure, but check your file ~/.bashrc for bash settings
<Wirwing> i fucked up my driver setting, my resolution and compiz fusion
<soundray> !language | Wirwing
<ubotu> Wirwing: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<edwin> nibbles: in a command line, type 'export PS1="new prompt $PS1" '
<SleepingSloth> Wirwing, you need to be specific, and preferably not offend people
<soundray> edwin: now that's going to append the old prompt to the new one... why?
<MasterMel> when i try to install a program from the command line i get the following error: "ImportError: No module named pkg resources" can anyone help me out with this?
<viktor> whats git...?
<edwin> soundray: then just use the same command without the variable. sorry, i'm just so used to using this for chrooting and i append so i remember the box i'm in, lol
<edwin> soundray: appending isn't neccessary though :P
<soundray> MasterMel: what are you trying to install and how?
<soundray> viktor: it's source code management written by Linus Torvalds for the kernel
<soundray> *software
<MasterMel> soundray: i am installing elisa0.3.3  from a tar.gz file from the command line
<Wirwing> i have a 950Gm onboard graphic, ubuntu detected my hadware and it configured all the stuff, and compiz fusion was working ok, but today i turn on my Pc, and compiz dont start, saying something about Direct Rendering = No, i type fglrxinfo and AIXGL was ok, but if i typed  glxinfo | grep direct and no direct rendering was found
<soundray> !info elisa | mastermel
<ubotu> mastermel: elisa (source: elisa): media center solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 10786 kB, installed size 17160 kB
<soundray> MasterMel: install it from the package instead ^^
<ricky_clarkson> I've read something about mobile broadband needing a kernel patch.
<rblst> hello, why can't i enlarge page preview in OpenOffice in 7.10? it didn't work in 7.04, either :(
<ricky_clarkson> Is this still true?
<oboy03> what is the use of source.list?
<oboy03> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<prince_jammys> Wirwing: one not very efficient manual way is to try some of the backups of xorg.conf that are in the /etc/X11 directory ... if you do this, backup the directory first in case of mess
<soundray> !repos | oboy03
<ubotu> oboy03: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<edwin> oboy03: it gives a list of repository mirrors to be used by apt/aptitude/synaptic
<soundray> rblst: I just tried, and it works fine (Writer, I assume)
<oboy03> so if something is wrong in the source.list i'll be donwloading a wrong version or update?
<Jack_Sparrow>  oboy03 yes
<Wirwing> prince_jammys: i already did, but the only thing it solved its now i have 800x600 resolution and vesa generic driver.
<oboy03> thanks
<Cew27> for everyone who wants to know i fixxed the open arena problem by disabling compiz
<edwin> Cew27: what problem?
<oboy03> and sudo apt-get update updates it?
<soundray> oboy03: no
<Jack_Sparrow> oboy03: The list of packages yes
<rblst> soundray: yes, for some reason it's disabled for me in writer, in calc it works fine
<soundray> oboy03: please read the links that ubotu gave you
<oboy03> thanks
<Cew27> where it exits full screen every 15 Minuit's and you cant control anything
<prince_jammys> Wirwing: one of those backups (xorg.conf.1, xorg.conf.2, etc,) will probably work, though it's tedious to keep trying them (which you do by renaming each to "xorg.conf") --- there's probably a faster way, but i don't recall
<Cew27> edwin: what irc client do you use
<soundray> rblst: disabled how? Greyed out?
<soundray> prince_jammys: I'd recommend copying rather  than renaming
<rblst> soundray: yes grey, i've even installed the newest version of OO.o that is not yet in the repo..
<edwin> Cew27: oh, if i knew that was your problem, i'd have told you how to fix it :P anyways, its going to do that for every gl program you have. I'd have a look at the winefix script. among other things, it'll automatically turn off compiz when opengl programs are started and turn it  back on when ever you exit
<prince_jammys> soundray: how do you mean?
<soundray> rblst: bad move
<prince_jammys> soundray: gotcha
<soundray> prince_jammys: if you rename xorg.conf.1 to xorg.conf, then rename xorg.conf.2 to xorg.conf, you will have lost xorg.conf.1
<Cew27> edwin: what is the name of the script ??
<edwin> Cew27: at least then you won't have to turn on/off compiz manually all the time. that, and the script has a few other cool features. btw, i'm just using x chat irc client
<edwin> Cew27: winefix i think. i'll find it
<Creationist> Anyone else have a problem with "Switch Users" when Compiz is running?
<prince_jammys> Wirwing: yes, copying each backup is definitely better, since if you rename you then lose the backup
<Cew27> edwin: im using pidgin, it isnt that good there is no auto complete for names or sound notifcation
<rblst> soundray: well, i first asked the OO.o team, and they told me the version in Ubuntu is  old and buggy
<edwin> Cew27: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533257
<soundray> rblst: well, you should have asked ubuntu people about that first
<edwin> Cew27: ewwwww.. i love pidgin, i hate it for irc. just get x chat. if you're into commandline, bitchX is supposed to be really good
<Cew27> edwin: the game i was running was open arena, native for linux will the wine script still be effective
<sknh> help!
<prince_jammys> soundray: i did tell him to back up the entire directory before,tho
<soundray> rblst: I'm sorry you got such bad advice
<edwin> Cew27: yes. the script was made for when you run wine games, but it works perfectly with any opengl program, i've tried and tested many times
<Cew27> edwin: thanks ill go get it and get xchat bye
<prince_jammys> soundray: overkill safety, but what the hey
<chaosphilipp> ok, i dunno how ter use auctex, but the adventure-game in emacs is cool :)
<Wirwing> prince_jammys: i already backup my original xorg. I already copy into another location, then deleted the original one, and copied then again to /etc/X11/
<sknh> Did anyone have any problems after updating firefox on Gutsy?
<prince_jammys> Wirwing: and nothing
<chaosphilipp> sknh: what kind of problems?
<bullgard4> English help wanted. Gnome main menu > System > Administration > System Monitor > Processes lists a table with 9 columns. What is the headline of the 3rd and the 9th column in English?
<rblst> soundray: so what do you advise me to do?
<soundray> rblst: anyway, first thing I'd try is to stop OOo, rename $HOME/.openoffice.org2/ and start it again so it creates a new user configuration
<Veeger1> sknh: How did you update firefox
<prince_jammys> Wirwing: that's weird, if your original xorg.conf worked for you
<sknh> after the update, my firefox didn't restart
<soundray> rblst: ^^
<sknh> thru the synaptic package manager
<sknh> I had to manually start it
<sknh> and it didn't start
<chaosphilipp> hmm, no, just had some problems with my addons recently, but it did always start
<Veeger1> sknh: If you type firefox in terminal do you get an error
<chaosphilipp> does it say anything, why it won't start again?
<sknh> after 2-3 attempts it finally started but firebug didn't seem to work
<rblst> soundray: i'll try that now, thanks
<sknh> so I disabled, uninstalled firebug and tried to start firefox again
<void^> bullgard4: perhaps you should ask in the channel for your language? there's only 6 columns for me.
<sknh> but now it doesn't seem to be stable
<danisahne> has anybody work with libvirt? i cant connect to my xend
<danisahne>  libvirt.open("xen:///")
<danisahne> libvir: Remote error : No such file or directory
<danisahne> libvir: warning : Failed to find the network: Is the daemon running ?
<Veeger1> sknh: Sounds more like comp issue between firebug and firefox
<soundray> !paste | danisahne
<ubotu> danisahne: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bullgard4> void^: I know the answer in my native language. I'd like to know how it is called in English. --  What is the name of the 1st column?
<sknh> Veeger1: I have raised this issue on the firefox channel and they say it works fine for them
<bullgard4> void^: Are you using Ubuntu 7.10?
<sknh> so I was wondering if this problem is related to the Gutsy's version of firefox ?
<void^> bullgard4: columns can be disabled/enabled and reordered, therefore "nth column" is ambiguous
<Veeger1> sknh: With firebug removed, completely remove firefox and reinstall and test before adding firebig back in
<sknh> Veeger1: I tried uninstalling firefox
<sknh> Veeger1: rolling back to an older version
<soundray> bullgard4: Process name. There are only six columns here.
<sknh> Veeger1: I did just that
<Veeger1> sknh: HAve you changed or added any repos
<sknh> Veeger1: I installed firebug again and it refused to start up
<bullgard4> soundray: Thank you.
<sknh> Veeger1: nope, I never did that
<Veeger1> sknh: what version of firefox are you using
<sknh> Veeger1: right now I am on 2.0.0.12
<bullgard4> void^: I did not know that the columns can be permutated. So please tell me all six names you have in English and I will try to assciate them to my foreign release of Ubuntu 7.10.
<sknh> Veeger1: what do you think I should try doing?
<Leechzilla> Where is the root's Trash folder located?
<Veeger1> sknh: same here .. do you have a link to firebug, where I do not need to be reg'd to get it
<prince_jammys> Leechzilla: /root/.Trash
<Leechzilla> thanks, prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> Leechzilla: /anyuser-dir/.Trash
<sknh> Veeger1: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1843
<rblst> soundray: no dice, both increase and decrease button, and the dropdown menu inbetween is grey
<soundray> bullgard4: Process Name, Status, %CPU, Nice, ID, Memory
<bullgard4> soundray: Thank you very much for your help.
<rblst> soundray: could it be some setting i unconsciously modified?
<darkness3477> Hey, I've just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on a fairly lowend laptop (256mb ram, 1.4gherz celeron M) and it's running quite a bit slower than I remember it being. Is there anything I can do to speed things up abit, other than using a more lightweight DE?
<soundray> rblst: and when you leave Preview, you can zoom?
<Veeger1> sknh: Installed fine and ff back up.. how would you like me to test it.
<soundray> rblst: I've had  a look under Tools-Options, but found no candidates
<sinbox> hi there, where would my firefox profile be stored?  I've looked in /usr/lib but it doesn't seem to be there
<sknh> Veeger1: press F12
<prince_jammys> darkness3477: slow startup or all-around slow?
<sknh> Veeger1: do you see the window split?
<sknh> Veeger1: have any website open before you do that
<Veeger1> sknh: That is handy.. and it brought up the html of the site
<sknh> Veeger1: right, it is working for you?
<Veeger1> sknh: So we have eliminated a bug in the gutsy version of ff agreed
<sknh> Veeger1: How come it is not working for me
<rblst> soundray: yes, in View menu, in Magnify (or something similar) i can zoom
<Slart> anyone know of a good way to slim down a pdf? ie.. perhaps remove some pictures in it? compress it? threaten to delete it perhaps?
<sknh> Veeger1: How do I install a clean version of firefox
<soundray> rblst: perhaps the hardware accel/OpenGL settings make a difference (Tools-Options-OpenOffice.org-View)
<prince_jammys> sinbox: ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<sknh> Veeger1: I am not worried about my profile... I don't mind replacing it
<darkness3477> prince_jammys:  Startup was normal, I suppose. It's just running slow in general.
<soundray> sknh: have you looked at the errors that firefox generates when you launch it from a terminal?
<darkness3477> I did have arch linux on this laptop, and it was running quite fast. I expected Ubuntu to be a bit slower, as it's not 686 optimized, but still.. this is slow.
<soundray> sknh: also see  if it works when you start it with 'firefox -safe-mode' (no extensions)
<sknh> soundray: I am running chatzilla now... can't really restart firefox
<F1rs7L1n3> ima li balgari tuka
<F1rs7L1n3> ?
<sknh> soundray: yeah... I want to try that too
<Veeger1> prince_jammy if he uses synaptic to remove completely, and verifies he has no .mozilla or deletes what is left and reinstalls with synaptic, will that do it?
<sknh> soundray: may be you ppl can hang on a little while I try that and get back in here?
<soundray> sknh: maybe
<Veeger1> soundray: thanks
<prince_jammys> Veeger1: it should, it is basically uninstalling and purging
<rblst> soundray: i ticked them, no difference
<soundray> rblst: if they had been ticked, and you had now unticked them, I would have been more hopeful
<prince_jammys> Veeger1: i haven't been following, but when you say "will that do it?" i assume you mean "will that completely remove firefox?"
<Veeger1> prince_jammys: yes
<darkness3477> So, is there anything I can do to speed things up a bit? Or could it be that this is just the first time loading it up, so it's running slowly (which seems a little odd to me).
<prince_jammys> Veeger1: then yes, it should
<Veeger1> prince_jammys: and any addons or other things that may be causinghis problem
<prince_jammys> Veeger1: it's pretty safe to guess that all personal mozilla stuff would go in .mozilla
<rblst> soundray: thank you very very much for your help anyway, i gotta dash now
<Veeger1> prince_jammys: thanks, just checking
<soundray> rblst: keep looking though, it's got to have a solution...
<soundray> rblst: good luck
<rblst> soundray: i will, thx
<trance_techau> is anyone having problems with amarok running extreamley slow if your library is on a samba networked windoz pc - running gig network
<trance_techau> ?
<sinbox> prince_jammys, I can't see  ~/.mozilla/firefox/      I'm looking in the file system and I have enabled view hidden files  (sorry just arriving from windows here)
<nix> csn snyone help, i have segmentation fault??
<prince_jammys> sinbox: you don't have a ,mozilla folder in your home?
<soundray> sinbox: ~ is short for your home directory. It works in the shell, but not in nautilus
<prince_jammys> sinbox: DOT mozilla, imeant
<sinbox> prince_jammys, thanks found it :)
<sinbox> I didn't know what ~ meant
<prince_jammys> sinbox: sorry, ~ is short for /home/your_user_name
<soundray> sinbox: actually, I'm wrong -- it does work if you enter it as a location under Go
<prince_jammys> sinbox: like soundray said, it's used in terminals
<nix> can anyone help, i have segmentation fault??
<niteye_> when will the next ubuntu come out?
<pizaninja> kephp
<soundray> nix: probably not, those tend to be bugs. What are you trying to do?
<sinbox> prince_jammys,  no worries I've got it now, thanks again. bonus question: my windows profile will fit right in there will it?  and thanks to soundray  too
<Veeger1> niteye_: 08 04
<soundray> !hardy | niteye_
<ubotu> niteye_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nix> soundray: install emerald
<prince_jammys> sibox this i don't know -- if the format is the same, it just might
<soundray> nix: and what step returns segmentation fault?
<prince_jammys> sinbox this i don't know -- if the format is the same, it just might
<prince_jammys> sorry
<sinbox> I guess it's suck it and see time then :)
<nix> soundray: sudo apt-get install emerald
<soundray> nix: oh, bad news. Does 'sudo apt-get update' work?
<decko> Hi guys! I'm having a problem with my sound card. I have a X40 IBM, and it's a Centrino plataform
<nix> soundray: yes
<soundray> nix: please try sudo apt-get install emerald again
<decko> I bought it with Gutsy, and the sound is working, but now that I've updated to Hardy, the sound stops working...
<decko> Someone knows something about this?
<Dr_willis> hardy breaks a lot of things..
<nix> soundray: same fault
<soundray> decko: please ask in #ubuntu+1 about hardy problems
<Dr_willis> dont use hardy if you  need a stable system at this time..
<prince_jammys> !hardy | decko
<ubotu> decko: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<soundray> nix: how many lines of output in total -- just the one?
<decko> Thanks!
<nix> soundray: it says: Reading package lists... Done
<nix> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<terminate_all> hey guyz
<soundray> nix: is this gutsy?
<prince_jammys> nix did you ever interrupt apt (close it prematurely, turn off the comp while it was running,etc) ?
<terminate_all> i asked this last night. but from that time untill now i didnt get anywhere.. its about how I can enrypt my enitire root system
<nix> soundray: 7.10
<Dr_willis> !encrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<terminate_all> can anyone help me out on how i ngo about enrypting my disk for fresh ubuntu gutsy install
<nix> prince_jammys: maybe why?
<blink> hey..anyone..help me..no sound after i update my ubuntu...
<prince_jammys> nix can bring this about
<soundray> prince_jammys: might it be worth reinstalling the apt package with dpkg?
<terminate_all> anyone ?? please, been at it for almost 24 hours!
<nix> prince_jammys: how would i go aboutr fixing it?
<prince_jammys> soundray: sounds good, i don't know how
<simmerz> I've tried to build my own kernel, and when I boot into it, I get a fatal error saying /lib/modules/2.6.22.9 doesn't exist. any ideas? It does exist...
<prince_jammys> nix are you getting any error messages related to a folder named "partial"
<nix> prince_jammys: nah
<prince_jammys> nix and also trying running "sudo aptitude"
<prince_jammys> nix on its own, no package name
<kasra> terminate_all: try Google !
<nix> prince_jammys: Ouch!  Got SIGSEGV, dying..
<nix> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<nibbles> sd
<prince_jammys> nix sorry can't help -- if all else fails here, try google ubuntu "apt-get" "segmentation fault"
<terminate_all> kasra, ohh i have.. 24 hours dude.. olmost no sleep..
<nix> prince_jammys: ty
<soundray> nix: let's try something else first
<blink> _Bojan_BG_, ..why my ubuntu no sound after i update?..
<kasra> terminate_all: what do you want exactly ?
<eagle-101> nix, if you keep having issues, try the forums. (you might get more eyeballs....
<soundray> nix: are you on i386 or amd64?
<sahil> my laptop will only boot if the ac power is plugged in, any ideas?
<nix> i386
<simmerz> any ideas why i get an error saying that my modules dir for my kernel doesn't exist, when it clearly does? halts the kernel boot instantly
<terminate_all> enrypt my entire disk and install ubuntu on it so before use i enter passphrase.. to decrypt the system
<eagle-101> sahil, get a new battery?
<sahil> eagle-101:that is not the problem
<sahil> it powers on it just hangs on boot
<soundray> nix: I would suggest reinstalling the apt package with dpkg. First, download it with 'wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.7.6ubuntu14.1_i386.deb', then install it with 'sudo dpkg -i pt_0.7.6ubuntu14.1_i386.deb'
<soundray> nix: sorry, dropped a letter: install it with 'sudo dpkg -i apt_0.7.6ubuntu14.1_i386.deb'
<terminate_all> kasra, i have tryed FeistyEncryptedRootWithINstaller HowTo.. i followed all of it then ended up with system waiting for root.. then spawn into initrams shell or somthing!
<noelferreira> how can i change resolution using the default vnc server of ubuntu?
<nix> soundray: link wuz broken
<kasra> terminate_all: you're trying this at gutsy or feisty ?
<W8TAH> hi folks - i have a server im building -- i installed the OS on the primary hard drive and set it up using LVM -- id like to now add another hdd to it to expand capacity -- how do i accomplish this
<soundray> nix: then you copied it worng
<kasra> terminate_all: http://www.fsckin.com/2008/01/15/howto-setup-and-benchmark-encrypted-partitions-in-ubuntu/
<soundray> !lvm | W8TAH
<ubotu> W8TAH: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<W8TAH> thanks soundray
<simmerz> I've tried to build my own kernel, and when I boot into it, I get a fatal error saying /lib/modules/2.6.22.9 doesn't exist. any ideas? It does exist...
<soundray> W8TAH: is your nick a callsign?
<W8TAH> yep - -amateur extra class -- EN91cd
<kasra> terminate_all: I think Gutsy has an encryption option on its installation , check it out
<Dr_willis> CQ CQ CQ
<Dr_willis> :)
<W8TAH> :)
<terminate_all> yea i just found out.. alternative disk!
<soundray> W8TAH: 77 from DG6YHS
<W8TAH> KEWL!
<terminate_all> ohh man I wish someone told me that last night!
<soundray> W8TAH: very, but offtopic too, so let's stop here ;)
<terminate_all> thank you,,
<noelferreira> how can i change resolution using the default vnc server of ubuntu?
<Xman> can anyone tell me how can i run gutsy in live mode(live session)
<noelferreira> how can i change resolution using the default remote conection vnc server of ubuntu?
<W8TAH> soundray, np
<soundray> noelferreira: call it with 'vncserver -geometry 1024x768' or whatever you prefer
<Dr_willis> noelferreira,  for gnome - thats controlled by the vino program.  IF you are sharing the current desktop. if running vncserver directly - doo like soundray  suggests
<nix> soundray: IT WORKS!!! tanks dude
<W8TAH> soundray, one more question on the server - how can i see which dev nodes have a hdd on them -- i tried to do fdisk /dev/hdb to partition the second disk, but it didnt recognize it
<noelferreira> but i don't run vncserver soulrider
<rebecca2930> whois,perry
<prince_jammys> soundray: nix congrats
<soundray> nix: hooray! (It was more a shot in the dark than anything else ;)
<noelferreira> Dr_willis, i don't run it manually it starts automatically? can i use that argument in the server?
 * soundray bows
<nix> soundray:   :P
<Xman> PriceChild
<acridfusionTK> i wonder if there is a way to reset the kernal resolution like i've had to do with the xorg......  like the screens where it says tty#
<nibbles> !wiener
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiener - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> soundray: nix i was away -- what did you do - reinstall apt-get?
<Pici> !botabuse | nibbles
<ubotu> nibbles: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<soundray> prince_jammys: reinstall the apt package with dpkg
<Dr_willis> noelferreira,  check the docs on vino  i guess.. i dont use vino.
<nix> prince_jammys: precisely
<Dr_willis> !vino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sknh> soundray, FF is working fine now
<soundray> sknh: in safe mode?
<cew27_> prince_jammys, hello
<sknh> soundray, yeah started in safe mode, disabled all extensions and reset everything
<soundray> sknh: way to go, well done
<kasra> acridfusionTK: wanna change the resolution of tty(s) shell ?
<sknh> soundray, then started in normal mode and enabled firebug
<Slart> acridfusionTK: kernel resolution? you mean the console ? the black background thingy, text only?
<sknh> soundray, and it works fine now
<prince_jammys> soundray: how does that go? dpkg -i apt ?
<acridfusionTK> nod
<acridfusionTK> the console :)
<kasra> acridfusionTK: what Ubuntu ?
<cew27_> prince_jammys: you there
<Slart> acridfusionTK: you can use the vga=ask option in grub the get a list of valid resolutions
<soundray> prince_jammys: "nix: I would suggest reinstalling the apt package with dpkg. First, download it with 'wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.7.6ubuntu14.1_i386.deb', then install it with 'sudo dpkg -i apt_0.7.6ubuntu14.1_i386.deb'"
<acridfusionTK> 7.10
<sknh> soundray, may be something got corrupted
<prince_jammys> soundray: gotcha
<acridfusionTK> ok
<W8TAH> how do i determine what dev node a device is on? in this case a secondary hdd?
<acridfusionTK> i'll try that
<sknh> soundray, I think there is some problem with the firefox-gnome-support or the ubufox
<soundray> sknh: I'll remember that -- perhaps it is wise to disable extensions when a firefox update is due
<WarGods>  BANDO DE GRINDO FILHO DA PUTA!!!
<jimbo> Hi guys
<Slart> !language | wargods
<ubotu> wargods: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jimbo> This is my first Ubuntu install ever
<prince_jammys> !port | WarGods
<ubotu> WarGods: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<prince_jammys> !por | WarGods
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about por - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> !po | WarGods
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> bleh
<cew27_> prince_jammys, you there
<eagle-101> PriceChild, you can pm the bot you know ;)
<soundray> W8TAH: try 'sudo fdisk -l'
<prince_jammys> portuguese dammit
<sknh> soundray, i remember seeing some issue related to gnome on the list of known firefox issues
<eagle-101> err prince_jammys sorry
<W8TAH> soundray, thanks
<jimbo> Hello is this just a spam sesh or what?
<Slart> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<prince_jammys> cew27_: hi
<prince_jammys> Slart: thx
<Slart> prince_jammys: you're welcome
<cew27_> prince_jammys, hi just got irc chat how do i put auto complete on for names
<Slart> cew27_: it's usually enabled by default.. what client do you use?
<prince_jammys> cew27_: <tab> prin <enter>
<soundray> W8TAH: if that doesn't help, 'dmesg | grep -e [s,h]d'
<cew27_> prin
<prince_jammys> cew27_: tab, first few characters
<cew27_> hold on lemme restart see it that works
<Slart> cew27_: I think he meant .. prin <tab>
<sknh> which IRC client is the most popular one?
<prince_jammys> cew27_: doh the other way around, chars, then tab
<cew27_> prince_jammys, ahh yes
<Slart> sknh: xchat .. gnome and regular, I guess
<prince_jammys> cew27_: my brain is busted
<Xman_> can anyone please tell me that how can i run gutsy live session?
<jimbo> not sure sknh  but i aint even gotten a hello yet
<cew27_> Slart, ahh yes working
<Dr_willis> Xman_,  I dont think we know what you mean by a 'live session'
<sknh> I was using ChatZilla but now got XChat
<soundray> prince_jammys: oh no. Still, better than if your bust was brained
<jimbo> download gutsy desktop, burn iso to cd, set cd rom as boot drive 1 in bios, b oot of cd
<Slart> xman_: insert cd, boot from said cd..chose "start or install ubuntu".. that should be it
<prince_jammys> soundray: heh, ive never had much of a bust
<Xman_> Dr_willis: i mean running ubuntu without installing it
<jimbo> hi slart
<Slart> hello jimbo
<MasterMel> do you guys recommend an aplication wich i can open .rar files?
<jimbo> yes thats what i mean xman
<prince_jammys> soundray: how nice, no compiz probs
<HalfbakedDUKE> whats up
<Xman_> Slart: it starts the installation man
<soundray> !rar | MasterMel
<ubotu> MasterMel: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Slart> MasterMel: install unrar.. then use file-roller
<HalfbakedDUKE> im getting a error on install of ubunto 7.10, telling me to install with 'no apic'
<HalfbakedDUKE> timer 8254 error
<soundray> MasterMel: any luck with elisa?
<prince_jammys> MasterMel: file-roller(gnome), ark (kde), unrar (command line)
<Slart> xman_: not if you have the regular install cd
<jimbo> guys, where do i go if this ati driver install is giving me the chits, I cant switched to cusatom appearance, it keeps saying messa, my first time in ubuntu ever, read and tried stuff for 72 hours no dice
<prince_jammys> MasterMel: passwd protected?
<Slart> !ati | jimbo
<ubotu> jimbo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cew27> prince_jammys,
<Slart> jimbo: sorry.. but that's all the help about ati I can give you.. never used ati on linux
<jimbo> roger tried that
<jimbo> still cant switch to custom desktrop
<HalfbakedDUKE> how can i boot with enabling the 8524 timer?
<Xman_> Slart: but i think it was in the brezy badger that u were having 2 different cds one for live session and one for installation
<MasterMel> soundray: yes thnx it is working now.. the elisa install..: the problem i ran into was that file i had was an update..and not a full install
<Xman_> Slart: now they have been combined to one cd
<jimbo> right i wasnt going to do this...
<Slart> Xman_:  that's possible.. for gutsy there is the regular live/install cd.. and then there's an alternate install cd that only installs
<MasterMel> prince_jammys: no not password protected
<soundray> MasterMel: I see. Anyway, it's always best to stick with software from the repositories.
<Cew27> prince_jammys, send me a message i want to test beeping
<prince_jammys> MasterMel: then you should have one of the above already installed
<MasterMel> Slart: ok i can use unrar.. thnx
<prince_jammys> Cew27: test
<Cew27> hmm didnt beep
<Cew27> prince_jammys, try again ill leave the window
<noelferreira> does anyone knows how to change resolution in vino server?
<belinda> hal0
<soundray> Cew27: beeeep
<prince_jammys> Cew27: test
<belinda> Yes
<Cew27> soundray, aint working
<Xman_> Slart: ok i am going to try it again, anyways thanks a lot for your kind information
<Cew27> sorry for this
<soundray> noelferreira: System-Preferences-Screen Resolution
<belinda> Basa apa kuwi aku rak mudeng
<MasterMel> Soundray: at first i sticked to the reps but unfortunatly it was an older version.. :(
<Dr_willis> noelferreira,  check the gnome help docs? it may be vino just does your screen res and thats it.
<soundray> belinda: what language is that?
<Slart> Xman_: you're welcome.. come back if it doesn't work out for you
<Cew27> prince_jammys,  anyhoo i fixed that game problem i was having
<xoai> work with xorg.conf
<soundray> !highno | MasterMel consider...
<Xman_> Slart: ok sir
<prince_jammys> Cew27: good, its the alacarte that's annoying
<tinman> Hey, I installe'd flash for firefox "Mozilla installation directory  = /home/fastfinger/.mozilla", do i need to link mozilla firefox to here or something?
<ubotu> MasterMel consider...: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<blink> hey..help me...:(
<Cew27> prince_jammys, your damn right
<xoai> @tinman: I think no
<prince_jammys> tinman: it should work - that's where firefox keeps its stuff
<soundray> tinman: no, you need to do it the Ubuntu way
<soundray> !flash | tinman
<ubotu> tinman: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<noelferreira> Dr_willis, but i need a different resolution from server in my client
<Cew27> prince_jammys, wait a second, send me a private message
<prince_jammys> tinman: oh you didnt go thru repositories?
<MasterMel> soundray: yes i guess your right, it is always a risk doing it the way i did
<Dr_willis> noelferreira,  check the vino docs, or use a stand alone vncserver i guess.  Some clients can scale the output.
<tinman> prince_jammys: nope, through macromedia's site
<Dr_willis> noelferreira,  im not sure how a vnc server showing the current desktop could 'send' a different res to the clients.
<viktor> why wud anyone wanna use kde
<blink> hey...help me....i have no sound after update...pls help...:(
<VeganZombie> Hello, I'm getting this error message and was curious if anyone could assist? The error is "WARNING: NNET_OpenSocket: bind: Cannot assign requested address
<VeganZombie> "
<noelferreira> so i need to configure the client?
<oboy03> if 8.04 is out, do i have to download it full or just update?
<prince_jammys> tinman: check soundray's link
<dgjones> !hardy | oboy03
<ubotu> oboy03: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> noelferreira,  ive seen many vnc clients that can scale the display.
<prince_jammys> Cew27: can't, i'm not registered
<jimbo> anyone interested in a horse trade for getting my ati drivers working for one of my jet engines, i'm seriously considering it, pm me for discussion
<wadafak> hi, how to show the total size of a directory including all the subdirs?
<noelferreira> thansl
<Cew27> prince_jammys: i prefer pidgin to xchat
<Veeger1> jimbo: Which ati card
<tinman> Hmm, how about for gutsy? the link dosen't have anything for gutsy
<prince_jammys> Cew27: i use konversation
<jimbo> ati radeon 9550
<Cew27> prince_jammys: are you on kde?
<prince_jammys> Cew27: yeah
<xoai> does anyone know what is the default limited time of history command?
 * SnG^zlo np: Dj Energy vs. Dj CIRO - Makro Mix(PAKITO - BENASSY) [11:41m/112Kbps/44KHz]
<Veeger1> jimbo: Were you trying with fglrx or aiglx
<Cew27> prince_jammys: im on gnome
<soundray> tinman: the way to install the flash plugin in gutsy is 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<prince_jammys> Cew27: right, this is mostly gnome
<jimbo> fglrx as per instructions on forum
<soundray> tinman: then restart firefox
<Cew27> prince_jammys: what do you mean
<prince_jammys> Cew27: i have gnome too, but barely use it
<tinman> soundray: hmm, m'kay
<prince_jammys> Cew27: i mean most people here use gnome
<blink> hey...my sound??...
<Veeger1> jimbo: Since this will take a bit of work would you mind joining  /j #Voyager so we dont disturb others
<Cew27> prince_jammys: oh do you have msn because i sweat i have someone on here with ure name
<jimbo> will do
<prince_jammys> Cew27: are you in england?
<VeganZombie> Hello, I'm getting this error message and was curious if anyone could assist? The error is WARNING: NNET_OpenSocket: bind: Cannot assign requested address
<Cew27> prince_jammys: from bradford livin in scotland atm
<prince_jammys> Cew27: math student?
<Cew27> prince_jammys: nop still in school
<Bad_boy> HI guys, I am a newbie. I have install KAlarm, but i can not see it the application, how can it to application and what the command for it in a terminal
<prince_jammys> Cew27: then you must have met an impostor
<soundray> Cew27, prince_jammys: consider taking this to #ubuntu-offtopic or pm
<Cew27> soundray: sorry im new to irc i dont know much yet
<soundray> Bad_boy: if I remember correctly, it's a tray application
<Dr_willis> Bad_boy,  check the packatge manager and see what files it isntalled.. it may be a applet you add to the panel.
<kcynice> i could not install ubuntu.I use the live cd/dvd. but when the desktop was about to display,it told me "unsupported video mode",then the installation failed.
<kcynice> i think i need someone's hand.
<Traveler9> hi
<brobostigon> kcynice: try the alternate install cd
<Traveler9> Does anyone have a website to look at different laptop models with ubuntu configured with it?
<brobostigon> !hcl | Traveler9
<ubotu> Traveler9: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Bad_boy> soundray:  what a tray application
<Traveler9> brobostigon thanks :)
<soundray> Bad_boy: it goes to the system tray or notification area in the panel.
<anton__> I cant find a map named share in kde? kde/share/apps/kicker/pics/
<soundray> Bad_boy: see if you can find it in the control center -- I think that's where you set alarms
<kashogi> hello need help with ftp
<Bad_boy> Dr_willis, it is definitely installe. I have try to add applet to panel, but it is not available
<kcynice> brobostigon:did you mean i should install in text mode?I had burnt the two version cds and installed,both failed.
<VeganZombie> Hello, I'm getting this error message and was curious if anyone could assist? The error is WARNING: NNET_OpenSocket: bind: Cannot assign requested address
<kashogi> need help adduser to ftp and how to login
<brobostigon> kcynice: so you have tried the alternate, and it didnt work.
<soundray> Bad_boy: have you tried running kalarm from the command line?
<kcynice> brobostigon:it failed ,too
<eagle-101> VeganZombie, when do you get that?
<ceil420> is there a guide for changing the DE/wm that launches with X? i have flux installed, but dno how to use it :x
<Bad_boy> soundray:  what the command for it? KAlarm command does not work
<soundray> Bad_boy: it's case sensitive -- kalarm
<VeganZombie> eagle-101, I'm attempting to assign an IP & Port to a Linux Dedicated Server for Team Fortress 2 when that error shows.
<eagle-101> ceil420, log out of gnome, on the login window you should be able to change enviroments (from gnome to fluxbox)
<ceil420> Xfce, actually, but thanks :)
<x-punk> isn't there a simple app (with gui) in linux to convert video files to the H264 file format?
<ceil420> didn't know if there was a file to edit or what
<kcynice> brobostigon: it faild during partioning
<ikonia> x-punk: avidrip and dvd::rip can do it
<Bad_boy> soundray:  loaded now. now i can add the panel as i know the command, cheers bud
<eagle-101> ceil420, no file, just logout, and change your session details before logging back in
<x-punk> ikonia: thanks
<ceil420> eagle-101, cheers o/
<brobostigon> kcynice: no idea, sorry.
<xoai> @x-punk: try PSPVC
<ikonia> x-punk: acidrip - not avidrip
<Marfi> what is a good java / C++ IDE other than eclipse?
<x-punk> xoai, ikonia: ok
<eagle-101> VeganZombie, mmm well its basically telling you its unable to bind to that address. Are you sure nothing else is using that port?
<thrope> hi - im building something that needs tkinter (matplotlib), .. ive installed python-tkinter, but it needs the headers. what *-dev package am I likely to need?
<test3r> um why wont pastebin work with NoScript plugin running
<test3r> i have a PYTHON question
<VeganZombie> eagle-101, not really, would "ps aux -forest" tell me?
<test3r> cant even use pastebin
<ikonia> test3r: #python for python uestions
<eth01> .
<eagle-101> VeganZombie, trying never hurt ;)
<ikonia> VeganZombie: ps won't show network bound ports
<jrib> test3r: use a different pastebin.  It tests for bots by detecting if the browser runs javascript
<test3r> chit- OK i doubt they know either. I had a program just up n disappear on me. I was close to Full Full disk though last night I was using it
<VeganZombie> ikonia, thanks, would you know how I can see those?
<test3r> would that possibly meess up code i was trying to use when it was very full
<ikonia> VeganZombie: netstat -a | grep LIST shows all addresses/ports listening
<viktor> whats the difference between gutsy and feisty
<eagle-101> VeganZombie, btw, you should have a look at http://www.google.com/search?q=WARNING%3A+NNET_OpenSocket%3A+bind%3A+Cannot+assign+requested+address&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a (First link shows the solution to someoen wanting to run a counterstrike server, but it looks like there are other useful hits here)
<ikonia> viktor: later releases.
<kabees> hi ubunut's
<VeganZombie> thanks eagle-101 , I'll certainly give it a look!
<kcynice> brobostigon: Thanks all the same. And would you like to tell me the difference between the two installation versions?
<jrib> viktor: gutsy was released 6 months after feisty
<doppelgaenger> viktor, gutsy is 7.10, Feisty is 7.01
<age6racer> Hi, I'm having trouble writing to a samba share from another ubuntu machine. I do have read/write permissions but as soon as I copy a folder over it makes it unwritable and the rest of the files (inside it) fail to copy
<viktor> ahh oki thanks alot
<ikonia> doppelgaenger: 7..04
<jeylm> http://chosee-city.myminicity.com/
<ikonia> jeylm: why have you posted that ?
<doppelgaenger> ikonia, ack
<jeylm> just for fun :)
<xoai> funny
<ikonia> jeylm: don't this is a support channel only
<jrib> !offtopic | jeylm
<ubotu> jeylm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> !guidelines > jeylm
<brobostigon> kcynice: the live runs a live envirenment of the cd, and it insatlls from inside that live, the alternate has no live, and installs via text intrface, no gui.
<rotini> hello all.  I see that festival is a text-to-speech engine.  What app does speech-to-text?
<dimrho> hi
<xoai> how to know most used command in my system?
<ikonia> xoai: look in your shell history (history command)
<kcynice> brobostigon: I use debian now,but i found the ubuntu's gui is better.I am not sure the problem is my disk error or not.
<test3r> Here
<test3r> Here is bizzar happening in Bash when I awake today -
<test3r> http://pastebin.com/m4cd540c6
<xoai> ikonia: but I dont know exactly what time it counts
<ikonia> xoai: man sort, man wc
<liberion> Dave2,may i message u?
<eth01> liberion you don't need to ask :P
<liberion> eth01, ask for a cloak??
<eth01> liberion, on topic btw, and join #freenode
<Wirwing> hi, i cant run compiz and it doesnt start, i do a compiz --replace and it give this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55960/. I Gutsy, an Intel 950Gm, AIXGL enable, DRI enabled, etc. Here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55962/
<dgjones> liberion, you might be better in #freenode for that
<Derspankster> which is best? vmware or virtual box?
<eth01> Derspankster, not exactly the best - virtual box.
<Derspankster> so you vote for virtual box?
<xoai> each has something better
<test3r> Can anyone tell m what is going on in my Terminal? This program here should be launching. Here is the pastebin of whats going on- http://pastebin.com/m4cd540c6
<Wirwing> Can somebody help me? i run compiz and it doesnt start, i do a compiz --replace and it give this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55960/. I have Ubuntu Gutsy, an Intel 950Gm, AIXGL enable, DRI enabled, etc. Direct Rendering is not enabled (i dont know why). Here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55962/
<jrib> test3r: "xml.parsers.expat.ExpatError: no element found: line 1, column 0" Find out what file it is trying to parse
<test3r> o, prob the last thing I fed to it?
<test3r> OK  =D
<test3r> good call. now if i could just rrmmbr wtf it Waz  lol
<prince_jammys> Wirwing: just an idea: check if your card requires the option: ""Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"""
<prince_jammys> Wirwing: you said it had worked before -- another idea (really just stabbing around): try " grep "AllowGLX" /etc/X11/*    to see if any of your old xorg.confs have it
<Wirwing> prince_jammys: hi again, first at all, i could restore my old xorg, juts restarting. xD Second, ill try your suggestion. thnks.
<Adys> Hello, I got two monitors (using nvidia 8600gt) of different resolution. They worked fine but I just had to reinstall xgl, and now I cant get them to be treated as separate monitors
<CirclingTheSun> #help
<Adys> For example maximizing a window maximizes it on both monitors, not the current one
<Adys> any solution?
<CirclingTheSun>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Zvezdichko> hello, I want to install nonfree codecs. do I have to use medibuntu for this or the codecs are in the official repos?
<W8TAH> im trying to install Ubuntu Server 6.06LTS to a machine with 2 hdd in it (80gb primary and 60 gb slave) i cant seem to get the setup to use both disks for LVM - i need help
<jrib> !restricted > Zvezdichko (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Zvezdichko: depends on which you are talking about
<Adys> Zvezdichko:  The most popular ones are in the official repos
<VeganZombie> ikonia, here's my netstat before running the server http://pastebin.com/m2baf3471 and this is after running the server http://pastebin.com/d51c93b6a I want to be able to connect to port 27015 via my public ip and not LAN ip. Do you see any problems?
<Zvezdichko> thank you Adys and jrib, I mean .mp3 and .avi files
<Adys> they should be in the official repos
<Cew27> hello again, can someone tell me what "swap" is and what it is used for
<mjw-> !swap | Cew27
<ubotu> Cew27: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<idnzor> hey, i want to upgrade to hardy development because i want to develop a patch for something, but i cannot be bothered to do a frsh install. is there a way to upgrade to hardy without manually changing sources.list?
<dgjones> !hardy | idnzor
<ubotu> idnzor: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Cew27> mjw-: where do i find a list of these irc commands
<ThreeFingerPete> how much of a benefit can I expect from compiling my own kernel?
<jrib> ThreeFingerPete: none
<Pici> Cew27: http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> (if you are asking that question)
<idnzor> yeah, understand its beta, dont mind if it borks my system. i just dont want to upgrade up changing the sources.list coz that usually messes things up.
<idnzor> i need to develop a patch against the latest gnome sources.....
<jrib> idnzor: consider just installing hardy in a virtual machine and develop there
<ThreeFingerPete> jrib: thanks. so why would i do it on a x86 machine?
<nickrud> ThreeFingerPete: a lot learning is the best benefit you'll get
<idnzor> i need composite window manager though for testing :)
<ornberg214> how do i download and run itunes on ubuntu?
<tarelerulz> This is my problem I donwnload wine and installed yahelite and It does about everything ,but when I go to a room  I can't get the link to the login page the one that has a picture of text you put in and then you login . It for keeping out bots. I do get a box that I think has something to do with that ,but I don't see text or anything
<ThreeFingerPete> nickrud: so you suggest that i dual install ubuntu to another drive to mess with it?
<idnzor> i have an intel chip - i am guessing i could not run compiz or compostite metacity in a virtual machine? correct me if im wrong
<ikonia> VeganZombie: look at this line tcp        0      0 xomp-desktop:27015      *:*                     LISTEN      as you can see something is listening on your port on all all network cards
<ikonia> ornberg214: you need to run it through wine
<Slart> ornberg214: using wine perhaps? don't know if there is a itunes for linux
<nickrud> ThreeFingerPete: that would be an excellent idea.
<cercu1etz> hi, what's the usual reason when packages.ubuntu.com lists a package in 'main' but apt-get doesn't find it ? (libc6-dev-amd64 to be exact)
<ikonia> idnzor: running it in a VM without direct hardware acccess would be hard
<ThreeFingerPete> nickrud: I always listen to excellent ideas. thanks
<ikonia> cercu1etz: apt-cache search libc6-dev
<dgjones> !itunes | ornberg214
<ubotu> ornberg214: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<anton__> I think there is a lot of different prgs u can use for put files in to you ipod.
<cercu1etz> ikonia: -i386 is there, but -amd64 is not
<ikonia> cercu1etz: you can only get the amd64 version if your running the x86_64 release.
<anton__> Not only iTunes.
<ikonia> cercu1etz: are you running the x86_64 release.
<cercu1etz> ikonia:  yes
<cercu1etz> ikonia: and archive..../pool/main/g/glibc/... has it
<ikonia> cercu1etz: what does uname -a show
<m4steR> do you know some software to convert a divx to 3gp?
<ikonia> cercu1etz: I'm surprised you can see the 32bit stuff
<cercu1etz> ikonia: Linux pike 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 02:46:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> cercu1etz: thats quite surprising.
<viktor> anyone know of a good little mp3 player that i can use i see them all the time in screenshots etc
<ikonia> cercu1etz: contact the maintiner
<cercu1etz> ikonia: I agree :)
<idnzor> yeah i dont think i can use compiz in a virtual machine.....
<ikonia> cercu1etz: I assume your sources.list is fine - pointing at the 64bit repo's
<cercu1etz> ikonia: hmm. ok (but in the meanting, should I have the -amd64 package ?)
<idnzor> so anyway to upgrade? i did it to gutsy once, i had to edit some apt file
<cercu1etz> ikonia: not sure about that (sources.list)
<ikonia> idnzor what do you want to upgrade
<ikonia> cercu1etz check it
<nickrud> idnzor: the people on ubuntu+1 will walk you through it
<Slart> m4steR: I did some converting the other way.. I can't really remember what I used.. perhaps mencoder
<karlo> hi guys
<cercu1etz> ikonia: 1sec ... man sources.list
<Slart> m4steR: I remember googling a lot and compiling some stuff to get it to work
<jrib> ThreeFingerPete: my point was just that you should not expect a performance benefit just because you compile your kernel.  But if you are interested in learning that your idea is a good one
<ikonia> Slart: mencoder is an excellent tool
<Slart> ikonia: yes.. and 3gpp is a shitty format.. it evens out =)
<VeganZombie> ikonia, so does that indicate that I should be able to connect through that port to my server?
<idnzor> i am working on murrine development, patching applications to use the rgba colormap enable composite applications, just want to upgrade so i can start pacthing bleeding edge gnome stuff
<m4steR> Slart, ok i will do some googling
<m4steR> :D
<ThreeFingerPete> jrib: a little of both.
<cercu1etz> ikonia: should I have something like $(ARCH) instead of gutsy ?
<ikonia> VeganZombie: that indiciates that "something" is listening on that port on all your nics
<VeganZombie> thanks ikonia :)
<ikonia> cercu1etz: I've not got a 64bit box to hand to check, but you should have gutsy as a line definatly
<cercu1etz> ikonia: right now it's plain "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted" et cetera
<nickrud> cercu1etz: the sources won't look any different between 32 and 64 bit
<cercu1etz> nickrud: a-ha
<ikonia> cercu1etz: that looks right
<cercu1etz> hmm, so what should I have installed ? the libc6-dev or libc6-dev-amd64 ?
<Adys> okay ill try something else. How do i switch from xgl back to x?
<vix> I need some help. i was trying to enable xgl with my ati card, but it didnt work, now I got xserver running, except that i cant see anything on my gnome desktop environment, just the mouse pointer.
<Wirwing> prince_jammys:  i tried what u told me, but nothing happens.
<ikonia> cercu1etz: libc6-dev should use your arch
<prince_jammys> Wirwing: just trying to get some hints, oh well
<waini> hi - i have a little problem
<cercu1etz> ikonia: I think so, but I don't have /usr/include/gnu-linux-x86_x64... (and looks like gcc reads the -i386 includes when compiling)
<ikonia> cercu1etz: shouldn't do, ubuntu isn't multilib
<waini> playing dvds with vlc and 2ch - Audio works fine
<rhineheart_m> I have this problem. I cannot access my site in the LAN...but only outside the LAN. Anybody who knows how to solve this? M using ubuntu server
<cercu1etz> ikonia: multilib means it has x86 .so's and amd64 ones as well ?
<waini> but plying with 5.1 don't
<Necrodrako> Hello, I am using Gutsy Gibbon, I'm having a small problem with ALSA. In the sound settings i have my SB live card set as default but it wants to use my integrated intel card. in alsamixer it shows the intel as default. how would i change it to my SB live card (alsa refers it as card 2)?
<ikonia> cercu1etz: correct
<cercu1etz> ikonia: or is it referring to .h's
<cercu1etz> ah ok
<ikonia> cercu1etz: if you do a gcc -v you'll see it should be 64bit only so it won't know to look in the 32bit lib/include paths
<ikonia> cercu1etz: at least I believe thats the case the last time I did cross-compiling on ubuntu,
<waini> the sound stutters / flickering
<cercu1etz> ikonia: I hoped so too, but stracing a compile looks like it opens /usr/include/....h :(
<Webdevotion> Hi, I've tried to burn a md5 checksummed iso, but it still contains errors after burning it with Nero 7 and PowerISO on Win XP.
<Webdevotion> Any other programs that could to a better job?
<prince_jammys> Necrodrako: one way is to disable your onboard sound card from the BIOS - do you know how to do that
<nickrud> Necrodrako: if you never use the onboard, the simplest method is to disable it in bios
<ikonia> cercu1etz: don't forget that /lib64 is on multilib only
<ikonia> cercu1etz: /lib is 64bit on 64bit systems
<cercu1etz> ikonia: also, gcc -v sayz Target: x86_64-linux-gnu
<ikonia> cercu1etz: ldd gcc and you'll see it's 64bit only
<IdleOne> if I install ubuntu alternate cd  using virtualbox will I later be able to install GUI? might be a dumb question but I dont completly understand how virtual machines work
<Webdevotion> I get warnings like "debootstrap warning: failure while configuring base packages" when doing the text based install
<waini> has anyone an idea for solving my problem?
<ikonia> IdleOne: the alternative cd installs a gui
<cercu1etz> ikonia: so, /lib and /usr/include should just have x86_64 versions ... great then :D
<waini> hello?
<cercu1etz> ikonia: thank you
<IdleOne> ikonia, yeah I meant if I use the server install
<nickrud> IdleOne: and the os inside the vm can't really tell the difference of where it is at the apt-get level
<Necrodrako> prince_jammys: Ive never done it before, but it shouldnt be too hard to figure out
<cercu1etz> ikonia: (but the -amd64 pkg is useless then)
<prince_jammys> Necrodrako: you know how to access the BIOS?
<ikonia> IdleOne: you can install it
<Necrodrako> nickrud: ok, thanks
<Tyczek> Does sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv work with your ATI? I can't get video overlay with XV... The movie looks poor and like without antialiassing... (Fglrx 8.2)
<IdleOne> nickrud, so that means the os thinks it is fully installed on the HD and not virtualy
<Necrodrako> prince_jammys: yeah
<slavik> I have 2 network cards (connected to two different networks) yet iptables allows connecting only to one of the networks.
<prince_jammys> Necrodrako: should work
<slavik> How do I fix this?
<IdleOne> ikonia, thanks
<Upir> Ello all
<Necrodrako> prince_jammys: I appreciate the help, ill go do that now. Thanks!
<nickrud> IdleOne: yes. There's a few things at the hardware level that benefit from tweaking, but it's done automatically
<Webdevotion> IdleOne, do you get errors when trying to install from the alternate cd's?
<prince_jammys> Necrodrako: np
<IdleOne> Webdevotion, have not tried yet but I get errors from the livecd
<Webdevotion> what kind of errors?
<IdleOne> Webdevotion, not enough memory
<Webdevotion> ic, I had that when trying the "full" version
<IdleOne> Webdevotion, Host memory low is the error I get
<IdleOne> Webdevotion, although there is 512mb should be plenty to install
<Webdevotion> idd
<Mushrooms> I'm sorry, this might sound like a silly question, but when your computer locks up in windows, you usually try to do a ctrl alt delete to try and kill off the non responding application. Is there like a Ubuntu/linux equivalent of this?
<Webdevotion> I'm trying to install on an older ibm thinkpad (xubuntu)
<tiberion> can someone help me get an irc cloak?
<Webdevotion> always fail to install the base system
<sn0> Mushrooms there is , using the magic sysrq keys
<Upir> Still very new to Ubuntu, is there a way to mount a second hard drive, and if so, where would I be able to find the info on how to do it?  I can't seem to find anything on how, but I kinda remember seeing that it could be done somewhere.
<dgjones> tiberion, you'd be better joining #freenode and asking in there
<white_eagle> !info tcsh
<sn0> a google shows something like http://fosswire.com/2007/09/08/fix-a-frozen-system-with-the-magic-sysrq-keys/ Mushrooms
<ubotu> tcsh (source: tcsh): TENEX C Shell, an enhanced version of Berkeley csh. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14.00-7 (gutsy), package size 330 kB, installed size 692 kB
<Mushrooms> sn0 i read somewhere about ctrl alt f1 but all that did was cause a source of panic by making my screen completely dark
<dgjones> !cloak > tiberion (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: ps ax lists all processes by number, then you can do "kill process_number", OR you can just type "killall process_name" , eg. killall firefox
<sn0> Mushrooms ctrl+alt+f1 to ctrl+alt+f6 mearly open a tty terminal login, thats how it works :) you can switch back to the gui using ctrl+alt+f7
<W8TAH> !cloak > w8tah
<nickrud> Mushrooms: if alt-f2 works, type xkill and then click the offending window
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys, sn0: I installed that macromedia flash plugin and it hung my firefox big time
<Webdevotion> Which program do you guys use to burn an ISO on Windows to install a fresh system?  Getting errors in my burns.
<nickrud> Webdevotion: infrarecorder , open source
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: installed from where?
<Webdevotion> ok, will look it up
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys, sn0 nickrud: infact it locked up so hardcore that my mouse wouldn't even move anymore.
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: the repositories
<sn0> Mushrooms flash is made by adobe, so it can and will do that :) maybe try "gnash" which works a bit better thesedays
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: through the synaptics packet manager
<nickrud> Mushrooms: then you need that sysrq link sn0 gave you
<kwrobel2008> webdevotion: ISORecorder
<sn0> a bit better than older gnash, not adobe flash
<bazhang> Webdevotion: isorecorder2 its freeware
<Webdevotion> tnx
<Wirwing> How can i enable direct rendering? heres my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55964/ I have aixgl enabled, dri, etc.
<kwrobel2008> webdevotion: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/
<nickrud> open source > freeware
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: ok for the future - when X is stuck, do Ctrl-Alt-F1 to access a terminal , and Ctrl-Alt-F7 to go back to X after you've killed the bad program... try it now if you've never tried it before ..  as far as the plug in, sorry don't know
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys, sn0, nickrud: I also had a look at the 'bugs.launchpad" to see if other people had the same problem, and it appears that it's been reported
<kwrobel2008> Webdevotion: After installing ISORecorder, you will get an extra menu item when you right-click on an ISO file to burn to CD.
<test3r> jrib > OK I've even tried reinstall. Now that I've moved the last files it was fussing with bak in place, it now makes a New error, more grewsome. now its wanting gtk and its calling TreeView (because they put in a file browser button/widget in this program- obviously incorrectly)
<nickrud> Wirwing: try removing the Group 0 in your dri config, that limits direct rendering to root
<test3r> jrib r u still there? n about?  =)
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: when i do a ctrl-alt-f1, my screen just goes completely dark.. it doesn't look like a terminal at all
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: you don't get a prompt?
<jrib> test3r: did this program ever work?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: no, no prompt, the screen just goes completel dark
<xoai> Mushrooms: text mode
<test3r> yes it worked for quite some time
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: *completely
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: crap - screen resolution issue
<test3r> its 'pypar2'
<Wirwing> nickrud: remove all the section "DRI",  or just the "group 0" text?
<test3r> its a GUI for parcing the par2 files
<nickrud> Wirwing: just the group 0
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: the prompt is there, you just don't see it :) -- if you know what i mean
<jrib> test3r: does par2 work without the gui?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: yep i'm with you. it's 'outside' the viewable area
<test3r> dunno! loemme try
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: when you start ubuntu, can you see the splash screen with the logo?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: yes, after that fix you directed me to earlier, i can see the splash screen now
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: ah it was you ... ok you have a similar problem with the tty (terminal)
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: for both powering on and powering off sequences, i see the logo
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: oh ok, i can find that through the 'bugs.launch' site right?
<idefix> ok, so we need to be constructive, we also need to help lamers/thiefs/criminals...
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: currently googling
<vix> is it possible to restore gnome in some way? I cant see any menus, neither start any X programs..
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: ok, i'll give it a shot. one has to become independent some day :)
<acrimo> i've just installed Ubuntu Desktop 7.10 (alternate CD) - installation went fine, GRUB is installed, when it comes to boot though, i get a message about the kernel tables at the bottom of the screen, then a blank screen
<acrimo> no splash screen is displayed, and nothing happens
<nickrud> acrimo: how long did you wait?
<acrimo> i've tried ctrl, shift + backspace to kill X in case it was a display prob, but that didn't work
<simonaG> hi
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: try google ubuntu tty "black screen", it's out there
<acrimo> i waited about 15 mins nickrud
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: tty (teletype terminal i think) is the name for that type of terminal
<nickrud> acrimo: that's long enough for it to not be what I was thinking
<acrimo> the recovery mode works fine, with no errors
<acrimo> and if i use startx in recovery mode, then i get the desktop
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: yeah i didn't know what tty was so i had to do a define:tty in google first haha
<Wirwing> i tried, but it doesnt work.
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: old-school name for terminals, back when they were teletype
<nickrud> acrimo: try  editing  /boot/grub/menu.lst , changing  #groot=quiet   (remove splash)  run  update-grub ,  and rebooting
<nickrud> acrimo: that removes the splash screen, gives a text boot screen
<Wirwing> heres my xorg. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55966/ I cant enable direct rendering, i dont know why.
<m4steR> when i try to insert a cd i view on the screen "cannot mount volume"
<m4steR> why?? :(
<test3r> jrib > par2 itself appears to be fine. I think I've been here b4! Deja Vu!@ this program needs a fixing I'ma write a note & learn C# Today.
<acrimo> will give that a go
<acrimo> thanks nickrud
<jrib> test3r: you should try purging it and installing again
<prince_jammys> m4steR: has it always said that or did it ever work?
<nickrud> Wirwing: put a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<test3r> is that the "remove complete" is that ne different?
<m4steR> prince_jammys, no by ever
<m4steR> ever didn't work
<test3r> (i use Synaptic for as much as I can)
<jrib> test3r: not sure, do 'sudo aptitude purge pypar2' to be certain
<test3r> ok
<nickrud> jrib: yes, remove completely in synaptic is purge
<Repley> hi. new ati driver (8.2) on ati web site! someone have tried? can i install without uninstall old driver?
<jrib> test3r: see what nickrud said.  Thanks nickrud
<test3r> oh, dang it par2 is going lol i ned it to do the ones its doing, too =/
<nickrud> Repley: the new one will overwrite the new one
<jrib> test3r: well you are going to reinstall it
<nickrud> Repley: erm, overwrite the old one, that is
<test3r> it might have installed the par2 guts when it installed pypar2. not sure how it will handle deps
 * nickrud goes off to read the change log .. thanks for the heads up by the way Repley 
<Repley> nickrud: ok. thank you. i'm going to install.
<test3r> a f it yeah hrere i run thing
<prince_jammys> how do you make a message like what nickrud just did?
<Repley> i hope that new ATI driver solve hibernation and suspend
<Ayabara> I see the default theme for hardy will not be changed much. anyone got a tip for another good-looking theme?
<jrib> prince_jammys: /me
<nickrud> prince_jammys:  start with /me
<prince_jammys> thx
<Wirwing> nickrud: Heres my /var/xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55968/
<Mushrooms> Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring... I need to remember that phrase well
<Wirwing> nickrud: and heres my grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55969/
<dasorm> hi :) how to get fancy color scheme for console?
<julo> hi
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: heh, there's that too
<jrib> dasorm: google "bash color prompt"
<nickrud> Wirwing: everything I read in there says dri is enabled, what does glxinfo | grep direct say?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: If I were to set the screen resolution of the splash and logo to something low, it wouldn't affect how i see everything in the OS will it? I had a quick browse through the answers.launch place, and it appears linked to the problem I had earlier
<Nutubuntu> I ran the kernel update yesterday, and when I reboot, I get Error 13 -- I think this is a Grub error -- it says that the executable (the kernel?) is not okay. I'm trying to find out if there's any way to recover from this besides reinstalling
<Justuser> hi ppl
<Wirwing> nickrud: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<nickrud> Wirwing: are you running xserver-xgl?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: the problems are related, but i don't know what effect changing the res would have.  try if you want -- remember how to restore everything if it messes stuff up
<Wirwing> no, i dont have it installed, cause im using aixgl
<Justuser> is there who install ubuntu on a mac ?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: yeah i'm going to have a go at that now
<Asra> Just got back from some extensive testing to try and get my network to start on boot. No luck yet ... anyone got a good step by step guide?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: the problems are definitely related - it's an issue of screen resolution when you are not in the desktop environment
<nickrud> Wirwing: just wanted to be sure
<Wirwing> nickrud: ok, i have installed it, and then?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: I understand. I'll have a crack at trying to fix this one myself.. hopefully i don't screw up hehe
<nickrud> Wirwing: this stumps me, since line 773 and 774 say dri is good. And you don't want xserver-xgl , it will cause glxinfo to say no to direct rendering
<Justuser> helllo$$$
<nickrud> Wirwing: a stupid question, you did restart X after removing that group line?
<Wirwing> nickrud, i really dont care about direct rendering, but if i run compiz, it call that process at the beginning, saying something like: Direct rendering =no, and all the other stuff doesnt start.
<Wirwing> nickrud: of course.
<FoR|l0k1> Holy shit
<Pici> !language | FoR|l0k1
<ubotu> FoR|l0k1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FoR|l0k1> Oops
<FoR|l0k1> I thought I was on another server, I'm sorry
<Wirwing> nickrud: let me restart the pc and tell you what happened.
<Asra> so .. no easy guides for installing internet connection on boot?
<nickrud> Wirwing: then lets take a look at LIBGL_DUG=verbose  glxinfo
<nickrud> Asra: wired dhcp ?
<Asra> yep .. at least as far as I know
<nickrud> Asra:    in /etc/network/interfaces , make sure you have the lines   auto eth0      and    iface eth0 inet dhcp   , that should be all you need
<nickrud> Asra: assuming your nic is identified as eth0
<Asra> ok .. now comes the noob part .. how do I open that :D
<test3r> jrib > Even doing aptitude purge, than install on it changed nothing with the error it gives me. I guess I'll just use normal par2 pak in terminal. I should contact pak maker & explain error, though.
<nickrud> Asra: in a terminal,   sudoedit /etc/network/interfaces
<pawsIRC> !nsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nsi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pawsIRC> !nis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Asra> I get a timestamp error on that :S
<nickrud> Asra: oh, crap
<nickrud> Asra: too far in the future?
<Asra> yes
<nickrud> Asra: try sudo -v  , then the sudoedit again
<Asra> okidoki :)
<tiberion> lol
<feysalus> Hi, I installed pulseaudio, everything works great except I get no audio from flash videos in firefox - how do I fix it?
<Asra> nope .. still time stamp error
<nickrud> Asra: you'll probably need to reboot. I've never had that error, and google gives those as possible solutions
<Mushrooms> reboot time, i hope this works bbl
<Asra> hmm .. ok .. thnx nickrud ... I'll see what happens when I do that then
<Woifi1988> hi
<Wirwing> nickrud: Hi, im back, and all my desktop is a mess. I think than install xserver it wasnt a good idea :S
<HetaUma> is there any way to assign non numeric ip's to /etc/hosts? I want to add let's say blah.dyndns.org to blah
<nickrud> Wirwing: you missed the part where I said you weren't supposed to install it :)
<Wirwing> bwt, im still not having direct rendering. and obvously compiz either xD
<movzptly> how can i add static routes which survive a reboot?
<jrib> test3r: pastebin the error?
<Wirwing> nickrud: lol, i missed that. Im gonna unninstall it and think about doing next. :(
<genii> HetaUma: Since the point of a hosts file is to associate IPs with names, the answer is no
<Docfxit> What is the syntax for a wildcard when searching for a file?
<itisovernow> this is the best thing ever www.y2s.us/bobennett.php
<jrib> Docfxit: searching where?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: hmmm nope it didn't appear to fix the problem, i must have missed something *continues searching*
<bazhang> itisovernow: not here please
<HetaUma> genii, any ideas for any other way?
<movzptly> how can i add static routes which survive a reboot?
<itisovernow> bazhang why i want to say to you the best thing ever
<Docfxit> jrib » In a directory.
<jrib> !offtopic | itisovernow
<ubotu> itisovernow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<acrimo> i'm getting a blank screen when i boot ubuntu
<jrib> Docfxit: what program are you using to search
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: yeah that would be nice, though unless you do much tty stuff it wouldn't affect your life ... EXCEPT when X fails to load
<acrimo> i tried removing quiet and splash from the boot line in grub
<acrimo> that got it booting once
<acrimo> but when it rebooted, it won't work again#
<prince_jammys> acrimo: laptop?
<acrimo> PC
<test3r> jrib> its different than the first, Same as the Second round error. :) here- http://pastebin.com/mb05496f
<prince_jammys> acrimo: you edited menu.lst and /etc/usplash.conf?
<Docfxit> jrib » Gnome
<movzptly> how can i add static routes which survive a reboot?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: If it does lock up hardcore (and since I really don't understand what killing commands and all the switches are) I think I should stick to alt + sysrq + REISUB for a reboot
<acrimo> prince_jammys, no, used the e for edit function on the grub menu
<genii> HetaUma: This is some machine that you want to be able to know where the blah.dyndns.org machine is? Or it's the blah.dyns.org machine itself?
<jrib> Docfxit: you need to be more specific.  There is more than one way to search for a file.  Just tell me exactly what actions you take to search for the file
<acrimo> prince_jammys: what should i do to menu.lst and /etc/usplash.conf?
<ajclarkson> i stupidly deleted my /etc/environment file while doing some bash script to auto set a proxy when i type a command.... i dont know what should have been in the path variable?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: killing aint that hard if you keep it simple .. try opening something like "gedit", then in terminal: killall gedit
<prince_jammys> acrimo: i'll give you a link
<jrib> ajclarkson: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<Docfxit> jrib » In the default download of Ubuntu I select Places, Search for Files
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: I recall there were loads of manuals in the command line.. was it "man -kill" or something similar? I recall the syntax started with 'man'
<mribas> HOLA COMOP ESTAS
<jrib> ajclarkson: my second line: LANG="en_US.UTF-8"   which of course will vary...
<jrib> !es | mribas
<ubotu> mribas: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Cew27> hi i compiled awn from source how do i uninstall it and awn curves
<HetaUma> genii, it's the blah.dyndns.org ... but the ip is not static... I just want to avoid writing blah.dyndns.org all the time
<nickrud> ajclarkson: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games" , LANG="en_US.UTF-8" (or yours) and LANGUAGE="en_US:en"
<mribas> HOLA COMO ERSTA COMO TE YAMAS
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: man name_of_command
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: ah awesome i wonder just how much of the screen is cut out, so i'm going to call up a manual and see what happens
<bazhang> mribas english please
<Cew27> prince_jammys: hey can you help me with uninstalling something from source
<mribas> SARAY-12-1995@HOTMAIL .COM
<test3r> jrib > the fourth line changed to include that "tree view" call that time. then thats when i knew it was because I moved files before I closed That program. It's still trying to call. The files are moved bak. Im about to move bak ALL related files to try
<dgjones> !ot > mribas
<prince_jammys> Cew27: probably not :)
<Ayabara> I have a dell xps m1530 with 2 headphone jacks, and the sound is much louder on the right jack...
<ajclarkson> thanks guys, backed it up this tie as well! =]
<ajclarkson> *time
<acrimo> prince_jammys: i've booted into recovery mode now, all is working, so i can edit any conf files
<Cew27> can anybody help me uninstall awn ? i installed it from source along with awn curves but i want to uninstall and try again
<liberion> ok im cloaked now!!
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: actually it doesn't look as if the screen is cut out, it's more like typing commands in blind. But that's ok, i'll consult the question/answer.launch again
<jrib> Docfxit: thanks.  It looks like the Usage section when you click on Help talks about wildcards.  Does the information there do what you want?
<linda> hey... wondering if anyone can help me with a sound problem
<prince_jammys> acrimo: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen , back up both files first
<Wirwing> nickrud: Hi, again. xserver uninstalled, and all the stuff fixed again... but without direct rendering and compiz :(
<genii> HetaUma: Make an entry like: 192.168.0.100 blah.dyndns.org blah               where that IP is it's LAN address.
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: right, the screen isn't cut out
<jrib> test3r: I don't understand what files you are moving around.  Are these the files that par2 parses?
<HetaUma> genii, nice
<Jouva> ok, so I'm aware that there's plenty of libraries for PAM or perhaps other libraries or such that could essentially do the same job, and some use hardware for authentication. I'm wondering if there's one that can use the 6 digit output from VeriSign "Identity Protection" key fobs
<test3r> yes i just found that to b a horrid option jrib. thatsll take too long to copy them bak onto here
<prince_jammys> acrimo did you get the link?
<test3r> ill just use commandline =)
<acrimo> i did, but there's a prob
<bazhang> linda better to specify first--then people can jump in if they know
<prince_jammys> acrimo what is it?
<acrimo> my screen res isn't listed in that table
<acrimo> at least the native res for the monitors
<test3r> see-thru terminal is cooler neway
<acrimo> can i just use any?
<prince_jammys> acrimo i don't know
<rever> Has anyone been able to play 1080p HD content without issue?
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg may be in order there
<rever> I have a Pentium T7700 with 2 Gb Ram and Nvidia 8600 GT 512 MB with latest drivers.
<prince_jammys> acrimo if you're confident in recovering, you can try.  you're gonna have to do step 3 after any changes, including if you change back
<bazhang> rever you mean the dvd or the content?
<acrimo> will give it a go prince_jammys
<test3r> still i hope everything else OK
<rever> The content I download from internet
<Wirwing> nickrud: upps, i close the windows. Did you or anyone say something?
<Docfxit> jrib » Tx for finding that. It doesn't seem to work. Do you know of a better search engine? Or maybe I don't know how to start in the root?
<rever> bazhang, Content I download from internet. IE movie trailers and such
<jrib> Docfxit: what do you want to search for and how did you try?
<linda> would anyone help me with a sound problem. I'm a complete newbie, and I just cant get my headset to work. I've tried what the help forums have suggested with no change. My alsamixer keeps loading an realtek alc880 (oss mixer) as my default sound, when I need to use my c-media headset (alsamixer)...I cant get alsaconf to load at all and i am at my wits end
<test3r> jrib > yeah- TreeView itself , in GNOME, seems fine. it's just when i try that program it says "trace call blah blah " dumb program
<liberion> linda, ok how many sound cards do u have?
<HalfbakedDUKE> Anyone had success installing Ubuntu on ASUS M2N4-SLi nForce 4?
<linda> The test sounds play fine but they are the only sounds that play
<rever> Sound will play fine but the video stutters on occasion. Not bad enough to ruin it but very noticeable
<Docfxit> jrib » I'd like to search for files in /etc/asterisk and I selected to look in folder (computer name)
<bazhang> rever what file format? wmv avi etc
<liberion> linda, so u only have one soundcard or 2??
<cens0red> linda what program are u playing the audio files with?
<rever> bazhang, I have tried wmv, avi and mov
<linda> it says I have 3
<test3r> jrib > TY for working with me and eaching me -purge
<jrib> Docfxit: and what did you search for?  You don't just want to list all the files in /etc/asterisk right?
<jrib> test3r: np, good luck
<liberion> linda, well how many do u have and which one is the one u wanna work ?
<linda> my system sounds wont play and amarok audacious and kaffeine wont play eithe
<bazhang> rever wmv is hit and miss (drm issue I believe) though avi and mov should be fine--is this with compiz running? than can sometimes mess with video
<Docfxit> jrib » no. I searched for manager.*
<Docfxit> jrib » I can see the file is there. It's called manager.conf
<liberion> linda, how many sound cards do u have and which one do u wanna work im trying to help
<VeganZombie> is there anyway to tell if I have a port open and forwarded to my computer? I can't seem to connect to a certain port from my public IP address but can on my local network.
<acrimo> prince_jammys: i now see a splash screen, the bar loaded all the way to the end, now the screen is blank again
<linda> the three on the list are = HDA intell , C-media usb headphone set, and realtek alc 880
<rever> bazhang, no compiz running on the system. Odd thing is I have an old system with 7800GS 256MB 3GB Ram and 2500+ and it play content fine. Only problem is it runs M$. Wifes system
<jrib> Docfxit: that should work.  Does this work in a terminal:   find /etc/asterisk  -name 'manager.*'
<cens0red> usb devices need to be loaded separately, IME.
<Lieuwe> hi
<tux> hi, how i can add mp3 support for Rhythmbox ?
<Pici> Docfxit: might want to use the -iname option instead (makes it case insenitive)
<black_> Can anybody help me with some resolution problem I have?
<prince_jammys> acrimo: when does it go blank?
<linda> I want to use the headphone set
<Lieuwe> ok
<Asra> nickrud: it worked
<cens0red> linda look on ubuntuforums and search using keywords "usb" + "audio"
<acrimo> prince_jammys: i think the loading bar gets right to the end
<Docfxit> jrib » yes. It works great.
<acrimo> i'll just check again
<linda> okay
<cens0red> linda I remember seeing a howto up there about how to set up usb devices.
<Wirwing> tux: just search for mp3 in sypnaptic, and install the right packages, there are the necessary codecs to play mp3 files
<oshi> morning all
<jrib> Docfxit: strange that the gui did not work.  I tried a similar example here and it seemed to work okay
<Asra> morning? :D .. its 4:30 in the afternoon here
<bazhang> tux ubuntu-restricted-extras
<acrimo> prince_jammys: yes, it gets all the way to the end
<acrimo> then the splash screen goes a sort of blue colour for a split second
<acrimo> then i see a blinking cursor at the top left of the screen
<acrimo> then the cd-drive spins up
<acrimo> then the screen is blank
<Docfxit> jrib » Maybe when I select the computer name which is docfxit it isn't pointing to the root?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: Sorry I need to ask you another question again, I have tried to call up different programs using the terminal, namely gedit, firefox. I notice that if I open a separate terminal, and issue "killall gedit" it closes the connection between gedit and the terminal, as well as shutting down gedit. This is not true for firefox. Is this normal?
<prince_jammys> Docfxit: jrib 's way is good, and alternative is "locate manager.*' which does NOT search the drive, it searches a previously made index of the drive (so it may not be fully updated),, locate is faster, but less accurate
<test3r> tux: you want the extras. yes. plugins. =might as well get good bad ugly the crazy etc then u hav playback for a lot.
<black_> I can't switch resolutions with xrandr
<rever> bazhang, What is the best player to use for HD Content on Gutsy?
<ubuntu-sw> hi i have a file file.zix how can i extract it
<bazhang> rever I have had luck with vlc; opinions vary on that one
<tux> thank test3r  & bazhang
<bazhang> np
<Docfxit> prince_jammys » Very nice to know about both ways. Tx.
<bazhang> rever you may also want to visit www.medibuntu.org and get the win32codecs if you dont have them
<test3r> er actually
<test3r> !multimedia tux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multimedia tux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu-sw> hi i have a file file.zix how can i extract it
<dgjones> ubuntu-sw, it doesn't look like you can do anything in ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432865, you might be able to get something running under wine though
<test3r> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<boris> hello
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: a little confused by the question --- but one thing : when you open a program from a terminal, that program is 'bound' to the terminal ... so if you then close the terminal, it will also close the program...  one way to invoke programs using commands and not have to keep a terminal open is with Ctrl-Alt-F2  try it ... i don't understand your original question
<test3r> ;)
<rever> bazhang, I have all the codecs and like I said the play OK just not as well as I thought. On my older system everything is smooth. CPU is low too. Here on the dual core I get 78% so thats one full core and haf of another
<ubuntu-sw> so i can not extract .zix files on ubuntu
<MasterMel> is there a standard password and username for samba?
<bazhang> rever what driver you have for that video card?
<jrib> !samba > mastermel (read the private message from ubotu)
<rever> bazhang, The latest 169 buy Nvidia
<bazhang> manually installed rever?
<rever> bazhang, I used envy
<acrimo> do i need to run anything after making a change to /etc/X11/xorg.conf for it to take effect?
<bazhang> uh oh envy
<Pici> acrimo: You need to restart xwindows.  Either by ctrl-alt-backspace or sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: yeah i noticed that one single terminal handles one instance of gedit only.
<Wirwing> I dont have direc rendering. Heres my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55972/
<rever> bazhang, I am thinking about recompiling mplayer with better options as I do not think it was compiled to play HD content.
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: don't worry about the question, now that i read it, it doesn't make sense to myself
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: another tip, since you are exploring the terminal is tab completion -- do you use it?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: yep i know about tab completion, it's partially implemented in windows too
<bazhang> rever you might also consider using the restricted driver manager to install the drivers--envy is not well considered here
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: ok -- in the terminal it will expand both known commands and file names
<rever> bazhang, the restricted driver is outdated. I was going to do it manually but decided to use envy since it builds a deb package.
<Lieuwe> hello
<acrimo> Pici: would restarting the system do it?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: handy when you have crap like Program\ Files/Adobe\ Photoshop and such
<Pici> acrimo: sure.
<Necrodrako> Hello, Im using Gutsy Gibbon, I have a "Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 2.0"  which has side buttons primarily used for navigating back and forth in a browser. I cannot seem to get these buttons to function Ive tried several tutorials, to no avail. can anyone here help me?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: yep i know what you mean. thanks for the tip :)
<rever> bazhang, it worked and everything loads without issues and I configured xorg myself. So other than the envy created a deb package it is the same as running the nvidia installer itself. From what I can see
<feysalus> hi
<feysalus> does sound in flash videos in firefox work with pulseaudio?
<NeXtDaY> Hi, when attempting to upgrade using the update manager, I got an error message saying: " Not all updates can be installed" "Run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible" "this can be caused by: a previuos upgrade which didn't complete, Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu, Noramal changes of a pre-release of Ubuntu, nce I click in "partial Upgrade" I got another error message saying: Cannot install Ubuntu-Desktop "it was
<NeXtDaY> impossible to install a required package. Please report this as a bug.
<acrimo> still can't get ubuntu to boot
<bazhang> rever I have no dog in this fight but official ubuntu policy is to not support envy
<prince_jammys> !envy | rever
<acrimo> i've tried modifying the splash settings, and the xorg supported resolutions (which were wrong)
<horny_bitch> hey what's up
<ubotu> rever: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<horny_bitch> any horny guys or girls in here
<horny_bitch> ?
<Kfiro> flash keeps crashing inside firefox since last update!
<acrimo> but i'm still not getting anyway
<acrimo> start-x in recovery mode doesn't even work
<bazhang> horny_bitch: not here please
<rever> bazhang, I have not fight either. Will not use it in the future then
<horny_bitch> awww where can i go... =[
<bazhang> !ops | horny_bitch
<ubotu> horny_bitch: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: ok, a second attempt at that original question i was trying to ask: First I get firefox running, just by going Applications->Internet->Firefox; Second, I open up a terminal; Third, I issue the command "killall firefox"; Fourth, It doesn't appear to have done anything......
<Seveas> too late Pici and Amaranth :)
<Pici> :(
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: maybe because firefox's process is not called "firefox"
<Seveas> Mushrooms, killall firefox-bin
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: oh i understand, it only kills part of the process. yep i'm with you
<Mushrooms> Seveas: awesome i'll try that
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: it's actually a process group or something like that, and may be called "mozilla-firefox" --- try ps ax to view processes
<NeXtDaY> can any one help please?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: Seveas firefox-bin sounds right
<Necrodrako> Hello, Im using Gutsy Gibbon, I have a "Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 2.0"  which has side buttons primarily used for navigating back and forth in a browser. I cannot seem to get these buttons to function Ive tried several tutorials, to no avail. can anyone here help me?
<MasterMel> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bazhang> NeXtDaY: help you file a bug?
<Kfiro> flash gets broken with the last update!
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: i think all of this can be done graphically, but i don't know how :)
<Docfxit> jrib » Tx for the help in find.
<Kfiro> at least on 64 bits
<feysalus> "NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<feysalus>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<feysalus> " Where is the default components directory? I can't find it
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: help me like, give me solutions?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: commandline just feels like raw power :)
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: once you get used to typing "ps ax" it's easier than clicking around, at least for me
<Seveas> prince_jammys, Mushrooms it's much simpler: /usr/bin/firefox is a shellscript setting up a proper environment for firefox. At the end it starts /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin, which is the actual browser
<bazhang> NeXtDaY: this is gutsy? just a normal update?
<prince_jammys> Seveas: thx
<Mushrooms> Seveas: I understand now, thanks!
 * acrimo bangs head on desk
<Seveas> feysalus, /usr/lib/firefox/components
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: if you become addicted to terminals you should try something like "tilda" or "yakuake" (my favorite, but it;s KDE)
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: I am using Ubuntu 7.04, I am trying to upgrade to Gusty and that error all i got.
<feysalus> thanks Seveas
<DaDiablo> can someone help me install my webcam?
<AJC_Z0> rxvt-unicode forever!
<AJC_Z0> (or until there's something better)
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: noted! I'll have a look at these tomorrow (i really mean today), since 'tomorrow' has arrived already, I am off to sleep now, thanks for all your help again tonight
<bazhang> NeXtDaY: have you read the link on how to upgrade? do you have any third party repos in your sources list?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: good night
<saransh> hello everybody... there is a problem with my ubuntu system.. i am not able to make my file system clean...
<bazhang> http://www.linuxlove.org/2007/11/12/linux-webcam-microsoft-lifecam-nx-6000-on-ubuntu-and-fedora/ take a look here DaDiablo
<saransh> my system hangs and then at restart it shows that the filesystem is not clean... wht to do???
<Seveas> saransh, 80 grain sandpaper should do the trick :)
<saransh> whats that and how to use it??
<feysalus> lol
<saransh> actually i am new so i might ask a lot of questions...
<Seveas> saransh, sorry I was just joking :)
<Necrodrako> Hello, Im using Gutsy Gibbon, I have a "Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 2.0"  which has side buttons primarily used for navigating back and forth in a browser. I cannot seem to get these buttons to function Ive tried several tutorials, to no avail. can anyone here help me?
<saransh> dont mind please...
<acrimo> i'm getting a blank screen on boot with a fresh install of desktop 7.10 (alt)
<acrimo> tried editing splash conf, that got the splashscreen working, but not the OS
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: Yes. I am reading from this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GustyUpgrades
<acrimo> trying to edit xorg.conf now, but have no idea what i should be inserting
<Cromag> saransh: uhm may i say that you should try keep it in one line :) - the problem and the questions regarding it :)
<Cromag> ....
<acrimo> X -configure doesn't work as expected
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<prince_jammys> Necrodrako: don't know, but this seems to solve it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224285
<bazhang> NeXtDaY: any other repos than the ubuntu ones?
<Spartac> Salut
<nerdsquad3210> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballantine's_Day
<bazhang> nerdsquad3210: not here please
<Pici> !ot | nerdsquad3210
<ubotu> nerdsquad3210: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Spartac> Hello
<bazhang> hi Spartac
<Spartac> how are you ?
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: nope, my ubuntu is working just fine. i got this bug only when trying to upgrade to gusty. it is odd
<bazhang> Spartac: this is a support channel do you have a question regarding ubuntu?
<bazhang> NeXtDaY: you use automatix or anything like that?
<Eco-Ego> hey rico?
<Eco-Ego> Wassup?
<Rico> were is every one
<Eco-Ego> I dont know
<Pici> !offtopic | Eco-Ego Rico
<ubotu> Eco-Ego Rico: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Eco-Ego> I dont know sorry,
<Eco-Ego> I'll leave
<Rico> its only this is boring
<bazhang> not that boring ;]
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: nope. I am a beginner in Ubuntu. dunno what might automatix could be heh
<Seveas> bazhang, yiu are boring :)
<prince_jammys> !automatix
<Seveas> s/i/o/
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<bazhang> haha
<idefix> can anyone do me a big favor? tell user 'sweetheart' on #ChatJunkies  that I'm sorry about my remark.. she banned me
<Pici> idefix: Not here please.
<Spartac> im not english im french but i would like know if limewire in ubuntu ?
<LjL> idefix: i'm sure they'll be delighted to get queries from 1164 people.
<prince_jammys> NeXtDaY: do google problems with automatix and you'll find out all about it :)
<bazhang> frostwire spartac or gtk-gnutella
<Spartac> ok thank you
<bazhang> np
<Necrodrako> prince_jammys: i may be back, gotta restart xorg and see
<NeXtDaY> prince_jammys: if I wasted my time looking for automatix, who is gonna look for my problem? :P
<bazhang> nextday trying to determine your problem--could you pastebin your sources list please?
<prince_jammys> NeXtDaY: heh --- causes many problems for many people --- changes your repository sources
<neverblue> morning
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: How? I am sorry, am dumb
<Necrodrako> prince_jammys: no good, still no functionality
<prince_jammys> !paste | NeXtDaY
<ubotu> NeXtDaY: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rambo> hi!
<Pici> !hi | rambo
<ubotu> rambo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<prince_jammys> Necrodrako: oh well, i don't know -- seemed that link might help
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: what source list do you mean?
<Necrodrako> prince_jammys: thanks for trying anyway =D
<Qaldune> hi there
<Qaldune> i've created a 32-bit chroot environment but i need to have access to the base system /dev in the chroot system, how could i do that?
<aswd> anyone using ATi latest drivers with compiz ?? i cannot get it working..
<rambo> i have a problem with my ubuntu
<bazhang> NeXtDaY: sudo apt-get install pastebinit the cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<bazhang> then even
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: ok
<Fast> Dany l'ami de mohamed vous etes la ?
<mjw-> !fr | Fast
<ubotu> Fast: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bazhang> NeXtDaY: then paste that to the pastebin link above and tell us the link (do not paste it in the channel)
<dr-raku> hi; "Hardware Information" (hal-device-manager) keeps crashing on me; i pasted the errors at http://pastebin.com/md66f4af ; please, help me with this (why isn't it running anymore?); thanks
<mjw-> !justask | rambo
<ubotu> rambo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Leechzilla> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<rambo> ok sorry
<_Oz_> Hello, Ubuntu friends!
<bazhang> hi _Oz_
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55976/
<bazhang> thanks NeXtDaY
<acrimo> i can't get ubuntu 7.10 to boot. running startx from recovery mode gives me XIO: Fatal IO error 104 after 0 requests
<feysalus> did anyone get flash audo to work in firefox with pulseaudio? :(
<_Oz_> Well, I tried Xubuntu on my slow machine.  It's definitely faster, but it has some issues I couldn't get around.  It has a problem with tiny, unreadable fonts and the only solution to fix them breaks TightVNC, which is how I have to control that box (it's monitorless/keyboardless).
 * Survivorman is away: Survivorman is busy gathering tinder...
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: n.p
<Pici> !away > Survivorman (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<_Oz_> However, the good news is my Media Server (built on Ubuntu) works like a charm!  I watched a movie last night on it.  Beautiful.
<_Oz_> It looks BETTER than when you burn it to DVD because you skip that transcoding process.
<prince_jammys> acrimo: this is after editing menu.lst and usplash.conf? was any other file changed?
<bazhang> NeXtDaY: this is dapper you are on?
<_Oz_> Dunno why I was still logged in there.
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: no, feisty
<acrimo> this is after editing xorg.conf prince_jammys
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: how do i know what release is it?
<acrimo> it works if i use the xorg.conf.failsafe
<bazhang> NeXtDaY: well all your sources are dapper and you also have automatix and some other scary repos in there--that would be the source of your problems in my view
<rambo> I do not succeed to save the sessions to make to start automatically
<rambo> on the start of ubuntu, when but the commando they do not give error,
<rambo> but to the ripartenza of the machine it does not make to leave null.
<rambo> Excused but I do not speak well English.
<prince_jammys> acrimo i missed why you edited it
<bazhang> NeXtDaY: in the terminal type lsb_release -a
<dr-raku> anybody, please help me with hal-device-manager ( http://pastebin.com/md66f4af ); it isn't running anymore; i am on gutsy and noticed this behaviour just after the auto-update today (kernel and some other things)
<acrimo> it contained a resolution that wasn't supported by my monitor
<reaper> could anyone tell me how to get lmms working on ubuntu studio ver 7.10?
<rambo> *ripartenza = restart
<prince_jammys> !it | rambo
<ubotu> rambo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_Oz_> Is the Captain around today?
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<NeXtDaY> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<NeXtDaY> Release:        7.04
<NeXtDaY> Codename:       feisty
<bazhang> heh
<acrimo> even with xorg.conf.failsafe, X -configure doesn't work. It gives this error: caught signal 11
<acrimo> server aborting
<rambo> !en scusate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en scusate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[chr0n0s]> Can anyone help me with compiz and ATi Driver version: 8.455.2
<prince_jammys> heh
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: are you sure that i have automatix? can I remove it?
<bazhang> NeXtDaY: back up all your stuff and reinstall--your system is seriously compromised--running feisty with all dapper source repos and automatix as well
<whabo> hello i NEED to update my Bios to be able to Boot from the CD .. as for i dont have the option on my menu .... It is an old PC .... P II 333MHZ 128 MBS of RAM .. please help .. i cant boot from any CD into the system .. thank you
<whabo> hello i NEED to update my Bios to be able to Boot from the CD .. as for i dont have the option on my menu .... It is an old PC .... P II 333MHZ 128 MBS of RAM .. please help .. i cant boot from any CD into the system .. thank you
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: Ok, one more thing, reinstall feisty or gusty?
<Pici> !repeat | whabo
<ubotu> whabo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pckopat> SLM
<bazhang> NeXtDaY: how much ram what cpu desktop or laptop what wireless
<reaper> anyone here familiar with lmms?
<pckopat> BURASI NERES ARKADAŞLAR BEN YENİYİMDE
<prince_jammys> whabo: the option has to be there somewhere, in boot order?
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: HP pavillion, 512 RAM.
<prince_jammys> !tu | pckopat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> pckopat: english please
<prince_jammys> !tr | pckopat
<Jaymac> whabo - your best bet in that case is to go to the manufacturer's website - but i can't imagine there is no boot from cdrom option
<ubotu> pckopat: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<bazhang> NeXtDaY: that is a laptop?
<feysalus> "Package libpulse was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<feysalus> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libpulse.pc'
<feysalus> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<feysalus> " How do I do that?
<whabo> price_jammys i only get C-only and DIsable option under the boot sequence
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: yes
<pckopat> YEP TR
<feysalus> oops
<pckopat> OK SORYY
<[chr0n0s]> Can anyone help me with compiz and ATi Driver version: 8.455.2 ?? || can i get it working without XGL ?
<pckopat> WHERE WE R ][m NEW
<jpatrick> !caps | pckopat
<ubotu> pckopat: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<pckopat> upss
<pckopat> ok
<prince_jammys> whabo where you ever able to boot with a windows cd?
<bazhang> NeXtDaY: you might want to try the livecd for gutsy and see if it gets your wireless etc; that would be the best way to judge if that system is the one for you
<prince_jammys> whabo *were
<pckopat> tolkin 2 me
<whabo> price_jammys thats why windows 98 comes with a floppy disk when you boot it up
<bazhang> pckopat: type /join #ubuntu-tr
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: ok, good idea.
<HetaUma> how do I search for some file?
<whabo> prince_jammys there is an option to boot from floppy
<bazhang> NeXtDaY: and then you can come here to troubleshoot when/if you have problems--really no need for automatix and stuff like that with gutsy nowadays
<pckopat> rfmb
<prince_jammys> whabo: and in the win98 floppy did it then allow to boot from cd?
<Hammer89> can someone take a look at this error for me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55979/
<reaper> whabo: boot from startup floppy and select cd rom support, change dir to your cd rom & run
<bazhang> pckopat: please ask a support question or go to #ubuntu-tr this is not a chat channel
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: yes, but I didn't install automatix, this is the 1st time i heard of such thing, I think my ubuntu is such a mess
<MasterMel> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<boris> how do i get my ixus 70 camera to work ?
<Pici> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<reaper> !lmms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lmms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<whites> hi all
<whites> anyone can help me?:P
<prince_jammys> NeXtDaY: don't install automatix, what are you trying to install?
<bazhang> NeXtDaY: world class mess ;] ; not to worry though--whatever issues you have with gutsy will be mild in comparison
<dgjones> !ask | whites
<ubotu> whites: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> NeXtDaY: and of course we will be here and you can ask all you like ;]
<frijolie> does anybody know, is HD-DVD playback software or hardware?
<pckopat> bye
<pckopat> :=)
<NeXtDaY> prince_jammys: I don't want to install automatix, but it is installed here already :P, what a mess
<prince_jammys> NeXtDaY: ah i see
<whites> i got gutsy and i have a creative soundblaster x-fi fatal1ty... but i don't know how to install it :P
<bazhang> hardware but offtopic here frijolie
<frijolie> i'm purchasing a Toshiba Laptop which has a HD-DVD combo drive (it is also a DVD+- writer)
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: Yep. will do that soon. first i must get gusty livecd
<prince_jammys> whites: sound card not detected?
<whites> nope... in devices there are 0 soundcards
<frijolie> buzhang: I don't care about playing HD-DVDs, i just want to make sure the drive will be recoginized and function as a regular DVD drive
<NeXtDaY> bazhang: thanks for your help. hope to see u here soon :)
<whites> but in pci devices there is creative x-fi
<bazhang> frijolie: should do--though running a livecd would help if the store lets you ;]
<bazhang> NeXtDaY: see you later ;]
<prince_jammys> whites: have had this problem but dont remember solution, sorry
<NeXtDaY> bye
<neverblue> frijolie, so you possibly want to play an HD-DVD on your DVD player?
<frijolie> bazhang: good idea, i'll see if they'll let me use a LiveCD...
<frijolie> neverblue: well, it would be nice...but definately not a requirement. I could live without it
<whites> prince_jammys thanks for reading it... if anyone knows how to install x-fi soundblaster fatal1ty on gutsy tell me how to :)
<frijolie> neverblue: I know there's not software out there that will play it, right? Totem, VLM, MPlayer?
<neverblue> frijolie, nope
<genii> frijolie: Some info on that here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<boris> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<boris> !ixus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ixus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thesaint4444> hi guys, can anyone tell me how I setup wine on a dapper lts server? I have no x-windows so was wondering about the initial winecfg setup procedure..... thanks.
<Hammer89> **tries again** can someone take a look at this error for me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55979/
<rvalles> I'm at sis place now :)
<Pici> !webcam > boris (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<genii> Pici: The Canon Ixus camera is a standalone, not a webcam
<whites> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<boris> Pici: camera, not webcam
<Pici> genii: ah.
<rvalles> networkmanager just doesn't work; wifi connects but only when I go to the config tool and edit (touching nothing) the wifi settings.
<Pici> boris: Ah, sorry, misunderstood.
<frijolie> genii: thanks, I'll check out that link
<prince_jammys> thesaint4444: how are you going to run wine programs without a desktop environment?
<rvalles> on boot, it does indeed launch wpa_supplicant, but doesn't connect anywhere (doesn't even set the essid)
<boris> Pici: ive got Ixus 70 digital camera, maybe you could help me, ubuntu 7.10 cant detect it and i _need_ to get photos off it
<frijolie> bazhang: your guess, it will still be recognized and work as a normal DVD player?
<frijolie> bazhang: that's all I really care about.
<thesaint4444> prince_jammys: it is a console program... does not need a window...
<rvalles> how can I disable an interface from NetworkManager point of view, so that I can set up that one by hand?
<prince_jammys> thesaint4444: i know, but the windows programs that it runs need windows
<AJC_Z0> boris: Can you remove the storage device from it and put it in a reader?
<bazhang> frijolie: I would read up on that a bit--I always do my homework when buying new hardware--usually asking someone in irc is my last step ;]
<thesaint4444> prince_jammys: no... the windows program is a console program.
<Jouva> I'm wondering if there's a PAM library (or other authentication software) that can use the 6 digit output from VeriSign "Identity Protection" key fobs in Ubuntu?
<amenado> rvalles-> just go and modify /etc/network/interfaces
<frijolie> bazhang: where do you suggest looking, I've already tried the forums (ubuntuforums.org)
<adamb> Hey guys I am trying to get my dual monitors working, but it only displays on one, any idea on how i would go about getting this fixed?
<prince_jammys> thesaint4444: you mean its DOS?
<thesaint4444> prince_jammys: windows runs on top of dos...
<bazhang> frijolie: something like computer name ubuntu gutsy hd-dvd support or along those lines for search terms in google
<prince_jammys> thesaint4444: did you check whether wine can run in DOS mode? i thought it couldn't
<rvalles> amenado: if an interface is set that way, networkmanager won't manage it?
<whites> it's boring having gutsy without soundcard :°°° omg
<boris> AJC_Z0: how ?
<adamb> ctrl-atl-bkspace used to take me to console mode back in the day, how do I get to init 3 nowadays?
<thesaint4444> prince_jammys: yes I believe it can.
<amenado> rvalles nm uses same file /etc/network/interfaces
<boris> AJC_Z0: you mean a SD card reader ? i dont have it
<nano-> How do I enable wireless if I've been using the cable for a while? Pulling out the cable and disabling the kill-switch doesn't help.
<frijolie> bazhang: I seem to remember hearing about an online linux hardware compatibility list
<Pici> !hcl
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<thesaint4444> prince_jammys: anyway it doesn't work like that... thanks.
<rvalles> amenado: thing is, I want to hide wlan0 from nm, so that nm doesn't touch it ever
<nano-> Not that this is Hardy, not Gutsy, so my own fault, but it's factory default Hardy so just pointing it out so that it will not be broken when Hardy arrives.
<prince_jammys> thesaint4444: ok
<nano-> s/Not/Note/
<amenado> rvalles thing is dont use nm
<SHARKattack> i want to remote into my ubuntu with ssh on port 22 what should i install on my ubuntu box?
<safiyyah> I was using xfce4, and I was trying to fix my broken window manager in gnome so I typed Alt+F2 metacity-replace, worked to fix the window manager in gnome but since I first did it in xfce4, that also got changed, Any idea how I can set it back to the default?
<nano-> Good luck fixing it, and reading the scrollback, this place seems to be crazy.
<dr-raku> can anybody help me to fix hal-device-manager to get it running again? it gives some messages and dies ( http://pastebin.com/md66f4af ); i'm running gutsy and noticed this behaviour after today's autoupdate
<amenado> SHARKattack-> intall the open ssh server
<fatereconciled> Why remote into ubuntu?
<rvalles> amenado: quite smart, but it's part of ubuntu's base stuff
<rvalles> amenado: this is my sister computer, I can't go and break up the whole system to disable it
<amenado> rvalles-> just because its there in the base, you dont have to use it, how often do you tinker with cron?
<thesaint4444> prince_jammys: hey no problem, thanks...
<rvalles> anyways, it seems you're right and it stores his stuff there, amenado
<rvalles> but the wpa key, which isn't there; where is it?
<amenado> rvalles how often do you tinker with syslogd ?
<meekolope> hello all
<Tankado> hello anyone know how i can install the eclipse-cdt plugin for ubuntu? is there a package or something?
<adamb> How do I get from X windows to console mode (run level 3) ?
<rvalles> amenado: I use gentoo at home
<ikonia> Tankado: search synaptic to see if there is a package in the repo
<amenado> rvalles-> wpa keys are also defined in same interfaces file
<meekolope> adamb: init 3
<rvalles> amenado: I got computers for my sisters as a present, this one needs wifi (router in another room, no cable)
<Tankado> ikonia : i  tried i only see "eclipse" as a whole but not the cdt plugin
<meekolope> adamb: as root
<ikonia> adamb: ubuntu uses runlevel 2 by default
<fatereconciled> I've had problems with using secure WPA with ubuntu
<adamb> that does nothing
<rvalles> amenado: it's not there.
<ikonia> Tankado: what format file does the plugin come in
<Pici> adamb: You want to stop xwindows temporarily?
<rvalles> amenado: what's the syntax? then I'd try and add that by hand
<adamb> init 3 doesn't do anything.
<amenado> rvalles-> you have to add it in, it does not magically add the wpa keys
<adamb> Pici: yes..
<whites> anyone knows how to install x-fi soundblaster fatal1ty on gutsy?!
<adamb> Where is the inittab?
<Pici> adamb: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<amenado> rvalles i dont know on top of my head, but if you google for it am sure you'd find the correct one
<dr-raku> whites, in.. /etc/ ??
<Tankado> they offer to download it there : http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/downloads.php  but i heard its arealy long process and thought i could find something simpler
<fatereconciled> Whites: Is your card blacklisted
<amenado> rvalles some info we dont have readily available, so we google for it ourselves
<ikonia> Tankado: doesn't look like there is anything in the repo for it
<rvalles> amenado: networkmanager _knows_ the key... it does even work the moment I edit the essid (delete a char and put it back, then click okay)
<dr-raku> rvalles, any ideea, please? :|
<whites> dr-raku it is not detected
<Tankado> ok thanks ikonia will just d/l it from there
<rvalles> amenado: if networkmanager did work, it'll all be easy and nice, it's just exposing problems
<macogw> adamb: ubuntu uses runlevels like debian does
<macogw> adamb: 2-5 are all the same thing: multiuser with X
<adamb> yeah im unsure of that, im used to fedora/rh
<js1> if i have a file.deb how do i install it?
<[chr0n0s]> Can anyone help me with compiz and ATi Driver version: 8.455.2 ?? || can i get it working without XGL ?
<adamb> oh so how do I get to a runlevel without X, heh
<amenado> rvalles i advised you already, you dont have to tinker with it if you have it set in the interfaces file
<ikonia> js1: dpkg -i
<frijolie> will Ubuntu ever allow package selection during install?
<macogw> adamb: you can use update-rc.d to edit what starts or doesnt during different runlevels
<fatereconciled> jsl: dpkg
<macogw> adamb: its the debian version of chkconfig
<fatereconciled> Or ikonia beat me to that :P
<adamb> Ahh ok got it.
<bazhang> frijolie: you can try the minimal install
<acrimo> how can i increase the number of screen resolutions supported? I have a graphics card and monitor capable of 1680x1050 but the list only goes upto 1280x1024
<js1> thx
<js1> Package libpcap0 is not installed.
<js1> ?
<ikonia> js1: and ?
<macogw> adamb: i am now glad i'm taking a (wayyyy too easy for a seniors-only class) sysadmin class that forces me to learn RH
<js1> how do i install it: apt-get install libpcap doesnt work
<macogw> js1: libcap1
<macogw> js1: thats the only libcap in the repos
<ikonia> js1: use synaptic - search for libpcap
<frijolie> bazhang: is there a list of packages installed in that "minimal install"?
<whites> anyone knows how to install x-fi soundblaster fatal1ty on gutsy?! the device is not detected
<ikonia> js1: are you trying to install nmap, or something like that
 * nerdsquad3210 is listening to - Wicked Wires Vs Brain Hunters - Don't Panic.mp3
<amenado> acrimo  System->administration->screen and display
<ikonia> neverblue: we don't need to know that, please disable that plugin
<amenado> acrimo  System->administration->screen and graphics*
<ikonia> oops
<fatereconciled> whites: your card is probably blacklisted like most Intel
<rvalles> amenado: I'm trying to figure out its syntax to no avail, tho
<ikonia> nerdsquad3210 we don't need to know that, please disable that plugin
<frijolie> whites: i've heard that x-fi isnt supported
<bazhang> frijolie: that is really up to you beyond the bare minimum
<macogw> nerdsquad3210: amenado was talking to you
<amenado> rvalles have you googled for it yet?
<rvalles> amenado: manpage for interfaces doesn't have anything wireless-related on it
<fatereconciled> whites: You will have to install Asta driver
<rvalles> amenado: yup, it's not so easy
<whites> fatereconciled have u got an howto?
<thesaint4444> prince_jammys: fyi you don't need to run winecfg if you dont have a windows server, just setup a wine config file....
<fatereconciled> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<amenado> rvalles okay lets do this together, open up your browser, point to google and search on  ubuntu interfaces wpa key
<prince_jammys> thesaint4444: i was looking for that ... most of the documentation now assumes you're in a desktop environment
<fatereconciled> Instead of disabling HD at BIOS disable the soundblaster
<neighborlee> just wondeing, will upgrading a single core > dual core  CPU confuse a new install ? ( meaning I  should wait ) ?
<frijolie> bazhang: ok, I've never heard of the minimal install..I'll bet you have to install a bunch of stuff afterwards. does it at least install a graphical boot?
<js1> ikonia: ipaudit
<ikonia> nerdsquad3210: should be fine
<thesaint4444> prince_jammys: someone one the debian irc channel told me :-) cheers.
<whites> lol i'm going crazy
<bazhang> frijolie: not sure at all--my only minimal install was a debian net boot ;]
<nerdsquad3210> what what ?
<fatereconciled> Whites
<fatereconciled> Did you get that?
<amenado> rvalles has that help yet?
<frijolie> bazhang: D'oh!
<whites> yep i saved the bookmark
<prince_jammys> frijolie: a truly minimal install like ubuntu server does not include a graphical login
<fatereconciled> alright
<whites> i'm in office now... i'm getting infos
<fatereconciled> ahh
<rvalles> amenado: ok, found something useful; the main problem was that nm or somebody was launching wpa_supplicant with -C
<ikonia> js1: js1 ipaudit wants an older version of libpcap than ubuntu 7.04 or 7.10 ships with (just reading the dependencies)
<fatereconciled> What are you running 7.1?
<whites> yep
<fatereconciled> Hah yeah.. same problem here
<bazhang> prince_jammys: not talking about the server though thanks
<nerdsquad3210> ubuntu server is suposed to be setup with out monitor
<fatereconciled> Alot of incompatibility between .04 and .10
<[-Haza-]> Afternoon folks. How might i go about installing Ubuntu Desktop onto my laptop with a broken DVD Rom?
<Hisotaso> installed generic kernel, nvidia driver wouldnt stick, uninstalled generic kernel, nvidia driver still wont stick
<whites> i read it... :\ so bad
<[-Haza-]> Can it be done via usb?
<rvalles> amenado: so that I wouldn't be able to point it to my wpa_supplicant.conf; now I think I now how; I'm gonna investigate that throughly
<Pici> !install > [-Haza-] (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ikonia> Hisotaso: what version of ubuntu are you using
<fatereconciled> Hah, try having your girlfriend nag at you during that process
<Hisotaso> 7.10
<acrimo> ubuntu 7.10 is massivley incompatible with ATi 2***XT cards
<fatereconciled> It's much worse :]
<prince_jammys> bazhang: is there another minimal install?
<ikonia> Hisotaso: 32bit desktop
<Indiadev_Techie> [-Haza-]: may be...
<bazhang> prince_jammys: aye
<amenado> rvalles okay, good luck, a lil nudge is all it took you.. :)
<[-Haza-]> HEheh, i like the answer
<Hisotaso> ikonia: is that a question?
<ikonia> Hisotaso: yes,
<adamb> So I installed nvida driver with "envy" but it doesn't seem to see my secondary monitor, what else can i do?
<whites> fatereconciled there are 64b drivers from creative but i don't know why the installation crash...
<ikonia> !envy > adamb
<neverblue> ikonia, i seena previous post for me, about a plugin, wrong person, correct?
<js1> thx
<Hisotaso> Ikonia i dont know where i can check that
<ikonia> neverblue: spot on
<adamb> ikonia: ?
<[-Haza-]> Pici: Cheers mate :)
<ikonia> Hisotaso: what version of ubuntu did you download 32bit / 64bit desktop / server
<ikonia> adamb: check the pm from ubotu
<Hisotaso> oph its 32
<Hisotaso> sorry
<fatereconciled> what do you mean upon loading driver on boot?
<Hisotaso> ikonia it was working before but i saw womething online that said the generic kernel supported dual core
<Hisotaso> so i wanted to try it
<adamb> ikonia: yeah i tried the restricted drivers on and off, and still didn't see my second monitor
<whites> fatereconciled are u talking to me? :P
<adamb> what else could I try?
<fatereconciled> yes =P
<frijolie> prince_jammys: well, I definately don't want a server environment. I at least want GNOME installed
<rvalles> amenado: gonna reboot now and hopefully will go up during boot
<ikonia> Hisotaso: it does
<whites> fatereconciled i got 2 soundcards... internal and this x-fi...  i can only load internal drivers from boot
<bazhang> frijolie: prince_jammys was unaware of the other minimal install
<ikonia> adamb: well, you've borked you ubuntu install as far as I'm concerned using envy
<amenado> rvalles if you read up that article on how to wpa... and used  pre-up ...you'd be okay
<adamb> I tried before using envy...
<Hisotaso> ikonia ya i just tried to go back to the 386 kernel to get my video working, thought i could just choose to boot to it in grub and it would be back to normal
<adamb> using restricted drivers
<ikonia> adamb: so ?
<frijolie> bazhang: oh, so there's minimal install 1 and minimal install 2? Hehe
<ikonia> adamb: should have stuck with the drivers and made them work
<fatereconciled> go into BIOS and disable both before installing asta
<ikonia> adamb: envy is no the answer
<Indiadev_Techie> Windows really Suckx !!!
<prince_jammys> frijolie: right.  bazhang pointed out the other minimal install ... the server install doesnt even require that you install any server packages, but if you want a desktop you have to install it yourself
<whites> fatereconciled they're both disabled
<adamb> ikonia: ok i will revert back, but what should I do to make restricted drivers work?
<ikonia> Indiadev_Techie: thats not appropriate here.
<bazhang> frijolie: well one is the minimal desktop; the other is ubuntu-server and nothing you want as far as I can tell
<ikonia> adamb: I'm not debugging an envy mess, I can't support you until you do a re-install on your machine
<mjw-> !offtopic | Indiadev_Techie
<ubotu> Indiadev_Techie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fatereconciled> whites hmm.. and you're sure all alsa was loaded correctly
<blue|palm> what does it mean when apt-get reports (after an upgrade command) that is has held certain packages back?
<Indiadev_Techie> ikonia: but it really **** !!!
<blue|palm> is there something that needs to be done to install these packages? Are there conflicts? etc
<adamb> I will re-install, i am asking when i do re-installed what do I do to get second monitor.
<ikonia> Indiadev_Techie: it doesn't matter. It's not appropriate or required here.
<Indiadev_Techie> ikonia: i really hate it....
<amenado> Blue-Omega-> if you use synaptic, it takes care of dependencies
<frijolie> bazhang: isn't there a package called ubuntu-minimal or something similar?
<blue|palm> amenado, ^ was that meant for me?
<keoni> is there a way to make a hard drive image with dd without img the freespace of a disk?
<Kouen> hi everyone
<frijolie> Also, what is the current kernel out there?
<Indiadev_Techie> ikonia: i have a old via p4 pc with 128mb ram nd 40gb harddrive....can i install ubuntu on it.....
<amenado> yeah...change your nick so its easy to type
<ikonia> Indiadev_Techie: I'm not interested, and it's not appropriate for this channel
<fatereconciled> Not in all cases, amenado.
<frijolie> or, how do you tell what kernel you're running. I know there's a command to tell
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD frijolie
<mahmoud2> indiadev_Techie: may be xubuntu
<amenado> fatereconciled-> it will attempt and sometimes off course it  fails..nothing is 100% guaranteed
<prince_jammys> frijolie: uname -a
<Indiadev_Techie> ikonia: hey, i m askin ubuntu question.. u should help me...
<orionjoe> can someone help me? I'm having trouble getting Open Arena to run
<frijolie> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> Indiadev_Techie: #fluxbuntu
<frijolie> prince_jammys: thanks
<bazhang> np
<AJC_Z0> boris: Yes, for example. I presume the camera has some unfortunate proprietary interface and doesn't just plug into a USB slot and appear as a mass storage device
<nerdsquad3210> are you running open arena as root ?
<Kouen> i has tried to install ubuntu linux but after 4 hours of waiting to the next dialog to be open (language selection was last one) i interrupted the installation via reset of the machine i want to know where ubuntu place files (temporal) i have three partition of fat32
<amenado> Indiadev_Techie-> !attitude
<Indiadev_Techie> i wanna try ubuntu on my old system toooo ....
<ikonia> Indiadev_Techie: try it out then
<ikonia> Indiadev_Techie: if it meets the minimum requirments, try it
<orionjoe> I don't know, I downloaded it. when i run it the screen turns black then goes away.
<ikonia> Indiadev_Techie: if it doesn't, it's up to you what you do
<orionjoe> sorry, noob here
<bazhang> Indiadev_Techie: get the livecd of fluxbuntu run it and if you like it install it
<Indiadev_Techie> ikonia: but will it reun sucessfully... i have 128mb on my old pc...
<prince_jammys> orionjoe: how much RAM in the old box?
<prince_jammys> orionjoe: sorry, wrong nick
<ikonia> Indiadev_Techie: if it meets the minimum requirments it will run, how well depends on your needs and usage
<frijolie> bazhang: the minimal install is really "minimal" -- it's only 9MB!
<orionjoe> that's ok, i was confused for a sec :P
<VOYAGER> orionjoe,  lcd screen ?
<amenado> Kouen-> just restart the install process, if you are really curious, boot on the liveCD and mount those partitions to check if any where stored
<Indiadev_Techie> bazhang: i dont want any other os than ubuntu....
<bazhang> hehe yes frijolie
<orionjoe> on a laptop
<Kibbles> I'm behind a gateway. How can I check my external IP?
<alanbshepard70> The other day I installed nvidia drivers for my graphics card and now whenever I run updates or install a .deb package I get a system restart required notice. Why is this and can i keep it from happening?
<Kouen> ok thanks
<bazhang> Indiadev_Techie: you have asked and been answered this is not a chat channel
<orionjoe> so yeah, lcd
<amenado> Kibbles-> 62.90.99.15
<Kibbles> lol amenado thanks
<faris> hey all
<nerdsquad3210> hey what are the the differences between installing from live cd oposed to regular install cd ?
<fatereconciled> Why not, bazhang
<ikonia> nerdsquad3210: the livecd is the regular install cd
<bazhang> fatereconciled: why not what?
<Kibbles> amenado: how'd you find that out though?
<nerdsquad3210> its not
<faris> does the live cd have compiz-fusion ?
<ikonia> nerdsquad3210: it is
<faris> the 700mb one
<nerdsquad3210> your kidding
<ikonia> nerdsquad3210: no
<bazhang> faris very basic effects yes
<ikonia> faris: should do, but I don't think running it from a livecd gives a good representation
<amenado> Kibbles-> knowhow..learned it...google for tutorials on tcpip  :)
<mjw-> !livecd | nerdsquad3210
<orionjoe> so no one knows how to get open arena working?
<frijolie> bazhang: I'm assuming that doesn't install xserver, right?
<ubotu> nerdsquad3210: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<faris> no i dont want to run it from the live cd ,,its just for the download size
<alanbshepard70> What's the terminal command to send data to a serial port on my computer?
<nerdsquad3210> but theres the not live install cdrom
<bazhang> frijolie: again no idea there sorry
<fatereconciled> Frijolie: It does
<sulan> Hi guys, tried enabling Composite Extension with fglrx (latest version) and running KDE 4 in Gutsy Gibbon made my keyboard not working - any ideas?
<faris> i didnt know that
<faris> and all of them have the compiz-fusion ready out of the box right ?
<bazhang> nerdsquad3210: sounds like you got the alternate cd then
<Pici> nerdsquad3210: Yes, the alternate CD.  Thats for installing on things that may not be compatible with the LiveCD (usually graphics cards).   No difference in what packages are installed though.
<nerdsquad3210> ok
<amenado> alanbshepard70-> man uucp,  cu is the command i think..thats goes ways back to your time..lol
<frijolie> bazhang or fatereconciled ?
<fatereconciled> faris: I had to install compiz manually
<bazhang> faris basic stuff if your card supports it
<HEP85> nerdsquad3210: it is called alternate install cd
<alanbshepard70> amenado: thanks. lol.
<frijolie> bazhang <-- the chat help maniac
<bazhang> frijolie: haha
<faris> yea it does tried it before on opensuse after a very long effort
<bazhang> faris what card
<nerdsquad3210> shouldn't it be called alternative install cd ?
<faris> Geforce 6800GT
<kitty_> hello all
<credible> faris: the only thing you'll have to install is compizconfig-settings-manager
<prince_jammys> nerdsquad3210: alternative installation cd
<credible> the rest is provided
<Pici> !alternate | nerdsquad3210
<bazhang> faris nvidia are nice in ubuntu--that card should be fine
<ubotu> nerdsquad3210: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<faris> alright ,,thnx
<bazhang> faris I have the 7300 and compiz rocks in it
<kitty_> Is it possible to change kubuntu intu ubuntu once it is installed... without a command line?
<mar77i> hi i've got a question: what option is there to be added to the first line in a shell script? like in "#!/bin/bash -P"... no idea what that means
<nerdsquad3210> compix steals resources from games !
<prince_jammys> kitty_: yes
<bazhang> kitty_: install ubuntu-desktop from synaptic
<Pici> kitty_: All you need to do is install the ubuntu_desktop package from your favorite package manager.
<rocky> trying to configure bind9 on my gutsy gibbon server, i have my authoritative domains setup and working properly, but for some reason my dns server refuses to answer requests that are not authoritative, did i miss something somewhere?
<Pici> kitty_: which is adept in the case of KDE/Kubuntu
<kitty_> great, thank you :)
<amenado> actually am curious now, using oem install from 7.10,  one can set a template install and how do one then uses oem logon to customize?
<kitty_> May I ask another question?
<kitty_> or do I have to buy beer first?
<kitty_> :P
<Pici> kitty_: As many as you want ;)
<bazhang> or synaptic if you are a nut like me and use both ;]
<ricky_clarkson> I am using Windows to get online because I don't know how to make mobile broadband work in Ubuntu.  Can I get to my Ubuntu installation using vmware from within Windows, so that it has an Internet connection?
<mar77i> hi i've got a question: what option is there to be added to the first line in a shell script? like in "#!/bin/bash -P"... no idea what that means
<bazhang> kitty_: no only the one per day please ;]
<kitty_> I used Wubi to install Ubuntu, didnt work, then I tried Kubuntu, didnt work, I figured out it was a graphics driver issue
<kitty_> I got in through teh command line
<Masqy> Hi all, I'm getting confused with xrandr. I have a Lenovo N3000, and would like to use an external monitor...
<amenado> ricky_clarkson-> care to ask #vmware channel for windows questions?
<kitty_> and installed the vesa driver
<ikonia> kitty_: wubi is not a supported install method or tool
<mjw-> mar77i that first line basically is calling the "interpreter" for the script that follows...in your case, it's calling bash, which is the default shell for ubuntu
<ricky_clarkson> amenado: Hokay.
<frijolie> bazhang: i guess I'm just trying to avoid spending 45 min after a fresh install of the ubuntu-desktop, removing all the--what I call--crap packages "rhythmbox, EVOLUTION, xsane, gnome-pilot, bluetooth, orca, ubuntu branded OOo, etc..."
<prince_jammys> mar77i you mean what is the -P
<kitty_> yes, but its the only option for me at the moment, seeing as how I am studying abroad in Japan, and my cd drive is dead ;)
<Pici> mar77i: its also sometimes called the 'shebang' or 'hashbang' line.
<kitty_> I didnt want to risk anything that would require me to install anything with a cd... or mes with partitions
<ikonia> kitty_: that doesn't change the fact it's not supported
<kitty_> right, but I am past the wubi point, I am in kubuntu now
<smacky_> what is a good program to convert a vob file
<kitty_> so the questions arent regaurding wubi really
<ikonia> kitty_: but what/how wubi installs
<kitty_> I just wanted to ask about how to install the proper driver, sinc eI am using vesa now
<ikonia> kitty_: I'm sure someone else may respond
<kitty_> I have a mobility x700, and I just wanted to install the correct driver
<smacky_> what is a good program to convert a vob file
<VOYAGER> google is your friend
<prince_jammys> mar77i the path after the first two characters #!(referrer to as a she-bang) tell your comp where to find the interpreter for what follows .. in the case of a shell script, its /bin/bash
<Max_> hello
<soulc> how do I ftp a screen shot of my desktop to my webserver on another pc?
<ikonia> soulc: is the other pc running an ftp daemon ?
<tinman> soulc: if you have a shell, scp
<ClarkDB9> Hello every body
<HEP85> smacky_: what about avidemux?
<VOYAGER> drop it in a shared folder
<ClarkDB9> I m new and happy to have UBUNTU
<prince_jammys> soulc what step is the problem? the screen shot or the ftp?
<Indiadev_Techie> ClarkDB9: Hi
<soulc> I want to have this automated where a process takes the screen shot then ftp it to the server and yes the server will run ftpd
<soulc> screen shot
<amenado> kitty_-> do you have w3m  the non graphical  web browser?
<dr-raku> can anybody help me to fix hal-device-manager to get it running again? it gives some messages and dies ( http://pastebin.com/md66f4af ); i'm running gutsy and noticed this behaviour after today's autoupdate
<Max_> does any of you have an idea why sun-java6-bin won't configure (post-installation script exits with error code 1)?
<ikonia> soulc: pretty straight forward to script if you have the ftp server setup and working
<soulc> I don't yet but am really stuck at a script.....
<shite> uhh
<shite> guys
<ikonia> soulc: get that working before you script
<soulc> in winbloz I had a nice little program...|-P
<shite> i installed windows then i installed ubuntu ..now i cant boot into windows ?.. i dont think i installed over it infact im 99% sure.. is trhere any way to check?
<MFen> for some reason nm-applet can't connect to a new network after un-suspend.  has anyone dealt with this before?  scenario is: i'm on a wireless network at home, close laptop to suspend, carry it to work, open the laptop to unsuspend.  new network, it can't join
<ikonia> shite: would you consider changing your nick name please.
<RussellGee> hey guys
<shite> yes
<ikonia> soulc: do you mean windows
<ikonia> shinygerbil: thanks
<MFen> and i can't even force it to join by manually entering the network name and password
<Pici> neiloo: thanks.
<neiloo> no worries
<soulc> ummmm yeah just history
<neiloo> sorry
<ikonia> neiloo: that was meant for you
<neiloo> what was?
<soulc> I am on ubuntu desktop and not looking back
<ikonia> "thanks"
<neiloo> oh
<neiloo> do u know my problem?
<ikonia> neiloo: I missed it, please ask again
<prince_jammys> shite: sudo fdisk -l    will give you a list of partitions on the drive
<neiloo> hmm
<neiloo>  ok
<neiloo> ok
<Indiadev_Techie> soulc: gr8
<feysalus> hello again, after installing pulseaudio - the controls used to appear in the system tray - they dont anymore - anyone know how to re enable it?
<neiloo> hmm
<neiloo> it would appear i installed over windows ..but that cant be right
<mjw-> !enter | neiloo
<ubotu> neiloo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<neiloo> mjw?
<ikonia> neiloo: what's the problem.
<neiloo> ok
<ikonia> neiloo: quick summary as I missed it
<neiloo> i installed Windows XP .. then i installed ubuntu .. im THOUGHT i installed ubuntu on the partition i MADE for it ..but i might of accidently installed it on the windows partition .. idk .. basically wjat i'd like ti know is .. how to get the boot menu to find windows or to find out if i installed over Windows?
<ikonia> neiloo: the boot loader won't tell you that, if you do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" and put it in a pastebin we can have a look for you
<neiloo> ok
<kane77> how can I compress files into a tar.gz so that it would "follow" the link to folder that I have? (now I have a symlink that points to  a directory and I want to include the content of that directory as well)
<neiloo> oh man its not lookin hopefull
<scott> Hey there.
<Indiadev_Techie> neiloo: do u see a OS booting option menu ???
<ale__> ciao a tutti
<neiloo> when i start up ?..no i see grub giving me a countdown
<neiloo> wait there
<Max_> does any of you have an idea why sun-java6-bin does not configure (post-installation script exits with error code 1)?
<HEP85> neiloo: you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<neiloo> http://pastebin.com/m3b71a513
<neiloo> i think i installed over didnt i?
<HEP85> neiloo: if you don't have another hd, then yes
<neiloo> i have 2
<neiloo> one 250 gig and one 300
<prince_jammys> neiloo: looks like windows went bye bye in that device
<Zvezdichko> hello, I can't make my cube working in Compiz Config settings
<neiloo> hah
<mjw-> Zvezdichko what seems to be the issue? Are other compiz effects working?
<neiloo> if u installed windows then ubuntu  CORRECTLY.. in the boot loader .. it should see it right?
<HEP85> neiloo: what does sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb say?
<Zvezdichko> mjw when I type compiz it says Checking for Xgl: not present.
<VOYAGER> neiloo,  yes
<Survivorman> sudo apt-get install xgl
<Zvezdichko> but glxinfo | grep direct says yes
<ahorriblemess> helloooo
<Survivorman> ok
<neiloo> is pastebin slow for anyone else?
<ahorriblemess> hey I was wondering if anyone has ever made a Live CD using Remastersys
<scott> What video card are you using?
<neiloo> http://pastebin.com/m24fb6b78 .. this is SDB
<mjw-> Zvezdichko so are you seeing ANY compiz effects?
<ahorriblemess> I'd like to create a boot CD for my system... including all of my driver configuration, hotkeys, etc.
<Zvezdichko> mjw-, no
<prince_jammys> neiloo: windows is there
<Zvezdichko> i'm installing xgl server
<neiloo> oh
<neiloo> how do i load into windows then?
<scott> Zvez>> What video card sre you using?
<neiloo> use the CD to boot off the HD ?
<mjw-> Zvezdichko you may need xgl server. Otherwise, try pasting the entire output of compiz --replace into a pastebin and someone may be able to help
<HEP85> neiloo: a windows partition is there. but since there is no boot flag i guess it is no system partition
<prince_jammys> neiloo: looks like you're gonna have to mess with grub
<Indiadev_Techie> neiloo: do a fresh install now...
<mjw-> zvezdichko xgl is not *always* required for compiz
<neiloo> of windows or ubuntu Indiadev_Techie?
<VOYAGER> windows always first
<HEP85> neiloo: Where did you install windows? On the 250GB or the 300GB HD?
<Indiadev_Techie> neiloo: yes windows first then ubuntu....
 * neiloo cries
<neiloo> brb
<prince_jammys> neiloo: hold on don't reinstall anything yet
<Indiadev_Techie> neiloo: r u new to ubuntu ???
<prince_jammys> how could it be that grub doesn't include his windows partition
<MFen> where's a good place to ask questions about nm-applet?
<VOYAGER> formatted  it
<scott> Does anyone know how I can "tweak" my video card in Ubuntu 7.10 to get better preformance out it?
<Indiadev_Techie> neiloo: install windows c:\ or any wher u wish.... then...install ubuntu....
<VOYAGER> isnt ntfs anymore
<mjw-> neiloo was that second hard drive what you booted windows from or did you just put files on it?
<prince_jammys> VOYAGER: it's there in the second drive, NTFS
<Indiadev_Techie> neiloo: but be sute to assign different partition/drive other than windoes to ubuntu...
<white_eagle> !stats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> VOYAGER: the second output he pasted
<VOYAGER> prince_jammys,   me thinks thats a file storage area
<Zvezdichko> so... I installed xgl and I got a rotating cube
<scott> *blinks*
<prince_jammys> VOYAGER: he should mount it at check it out
<Zvezdichko> when I hit cntr+alt+left/right
<Juan> how do i get recordmydesktop to record the desktop sound under gutsy?
<prince_jammys> *and
<VOYAGER> i always try a fix mbr and fix boot first in ms
<mjw-> Zvezdichko good to hear!
<feysalus> how do I restart compiz after changing the custom settings without rebooting?
<HEP85> feysalus: compiz --replace maybe
<wng-> feysalus, restart x
<feysalus> thanks
<HEP85> feysalus: CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE restarts x
<console_jockey> I'm trying to configure amarok to unmount my ipod the same way I can unmount it from the GUI using "safely remove".  The default is kdeeject -q %d which errors out.  What is the command that is issued when one chooses "Safely remove" from the right-click menu in the gui?
<scott> I'm trying to find 3d windows for Compiz, Ubtuntu 7.10.
<ffm> what can we use to manage a lab of ubuntu machines, all are local booting.
<SHARKattack> URGET how do i reinstall something with ap-get
<SHARKattack> is it sudo apt-get install --reinstall?
<ffm> *non-thin clients.
<bazhang> scott install ccsm
<ffm> SHARKattack: remove, then install.
<genii> SHARKattack: Yes, thats the syntax
<prince_jammys> SHARKattack: correct
<greek> hi
<scott> Thanks, baz. I'll give it a shot.
<bazhang> !ccsm | scott
<ubotu> scott: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ArthurArchnix> Hi... I'm trying to use make_db to create a database so that I can use pixelize. Documentation is scarce and anytime make_db encounters a non image fail it quits with an error message. Not to mention I can't make it scan recursively. Any tips?
<scott> BAZ>> It's already installed, but the actual plugin "3d windows" is absent.
<SHARKattack> hey genii
<Hisotaso> there are 2 of the same discs on my desktop, and one remains even after i eject cd, how can i get rid of this?
<CaPsULe> I have problem with modem driver
<bazhang> scott the cube?
<bazhang> scott not sure what that 3d window is you can also try installing the extra-plugins
<console_jockey> So, to simplify: what is the cli command equivelant to "Safely remove" hardware?  It's not umount /my/dev (I've tried that).  Any ideas?
<Zombine> Good afternoon all'
<CaPsULe> i need help plz
<prince_jammys> !ask | CaPsULe
<ubotu> CaPsULe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<console_jockey> scott: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?p=35532#post35532
<macogw> ffm: what about that thing someone (phil?) recently posted to the loco mailing list?
<HEP85> ffm: What do you mean by manage?
<macogw> ffm: youre talking about in a classroom, right?
<Zombine> Anyone know if there's some text file that GNOME uses to generate its window menu from?
<ffm> macogw: yes.
<Pici> Zombine: What 'window menu'?
<CaPsULe> http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/downloads-ubuntu-x86.php
<Hisotaso> anyone know why 2 of the same disc would be mounted to the desktop?
<W8TAH> hi folks - -ive got an ubuntu server set up it has 2 hdd in it an 80gb (primary) and a 60gb (slave) the 80gb has LVM2 on it from the install (continued)
<CaPsULe> i dont know which of pachage download?
<W8TAH> i want to extend it to the 60gb
<W8TAH> which i accomplished but now i need to extend the file system
<Zombine> Pici: The one on the corner of the title bar, "Maximize, Minimize, Always On Top" etc
<W8TAH> and to do that i have to unmount the drives
<W8TAH> but they are busy and i cannot- what is the solution?
<Pici> Zombine: What are you looking to do?
<Jupp> how do I find the UUID for a partition on a USB drive so that I can modify my fstab accordingly?
<Pici> !uuid | Jupp
<ubotu> Jupp: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Hisotaso> anyone know why 2 of the same disc would be mounted to the desktop?
<Zombine> Pici: I just want to know if I can change the menu items, like you can with Fluxbox.  Mostly I just want to change some of the text, but maybe add a few new options or something
<ffm> HEP85: /clear
<Pici> Zombine: Some metacity themes might be able to do that, but you definitly don't have the same level of customization that you do with fluxbox.
<Pici> Zombine: And I don;t even know where to go looking for those theme options either.
<Zombine> Pici: Ah I see
<Scunizi> How do I discover the stream address of a radio station that will play in an "akamai" type stream that opens in it's own FF window? I'd like to bookmark it for streamtuner.
<HEP85> ffm: I see
<asdrubal> In Hardy Heron 2.6.24 kernel, this module won't load for me
<asdrubal> cx88-alsa.ko
<Zombine> Pici: But I love the eye candy almost as much as I love the customizability :*(
<Tiven> hi ! when i try to ssh my machine it tries to login to the user i am logged in at the moment on my pc. is there a way to force it ask for a username as well ? thank you
<asdrubal> anyone else experience this?
<prince_jammys> !hardy | asdrubal
<ubotu> asdrubal: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<asdrubal> it worked in 2.6.24-4 but not 2.6.24-7
<asdrubal> the kernel shouldn't be alpha
<Zombine> Pici: Well, time to search the documentation.  Thanks :D
<ffm> HEP85: oops.
<asdrubal> it's based on a kernel release
<asdrubal> I'm using 2.6.24 kernel but everything else is 7.10 ubuntu
<the^user> do any one knows why the pan newsreader dont work on de ubuntu 7.10 any more ?
<BananaMaster> Hey
<console_jockey> the^user: I've installed pan and it's working fine for me.
<the^user> strange i instal it from synapric and it dont work any more
<BananaMaster> Hi
<Pici> !doesntwork | the^user
<ubotu> the^user: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<migas> hello
<Hammer89> Ummm... I'm not sure but something might've just gotten seriously screwed up when I ran aptitude autoclean.... could someone please take a look at this for me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55991/
<migas> is this working?
<anton__> hi, how can i decrease my display brightness on my notebook without gnome
<magnetron> Tiven: login to ssh with ssh username@server
<the^user> it wont start up
<the^user> we i klik on it
<migas> hi everyone
 * console_jockey still hoping someone know's a cli command to "safely remove" a hardward device 
<the^user> i have remove it with synaptic and made a clean install
<the^user> but stil it dont start up.
<Pici> console_jockey: You just need to unmount it.
<Tiven> magnetron: yes but i want it to ask for a username , so other that try to login to my box , dont know the username :(
<console_jockey> Pici: sadly no, that is not right
<Pici> console_jockey: it may be gnome-umount, check its options.
<console_jockey> Pici
<osotogari> Recent install of Fiesty, I mounted my second hard drive to /media, however now my removable media such as my CD-ROM and DVD drive are mounted on my second hard drive and ubuntu says it can not mount my DVD. Anyone have any ideas about this??
<Hammer89> **tries again... I think this might be extremely urgent** I'm not sure but something might've just gotten seriously screwed up when I ran aptitude autoclean.... could someone please take a look at this for me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55991/
<console_jockey> Pici: I will check that
<cox377> hello all, i'm trying to access azureus swinghtml plugin but firefox tells me that java applet wont start, ive tried updating java, is there anycommand to select the version for firefox?
<magnetron> Tiven: they can get you username in many different ways. keeping the username secret will not make you safer.
<W8TAH> how do i extend a file system under ubuntu?
<Tiven> magnetron: alright ,thanks :)
<foormea> hi
<foormea> is there a way to mount a ntfs partition with linux permissions?
<RussellGee> yes
<foormea> i'm all ears :D
<Hammer89> no one has any idea? :P
<Zvezdichko> now it seems that some particular Compiz plugins crash my desktop
<pike_> foormea: so general users can access it is that what you need?
<RussellGee> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/[hdd location] /media/[whatever you want]
<foormea> pike_ : nope. i'm trying to be able to chown and chmod files/directory in the linux partitions fashion. for ftp server purposes
<Cew27> anyone here running awn
<splatter> hello
<RussellGee> cew27: yes
<splatter> i have bouth new usb 2.0 pcimci card
<wanted> ciao
<splatter> and it would not work
<Zvezdichko> thank you for helping me, but will compiz effects work with KDE (if I decide to install kubuntu-desktop)? As far as I know KDE uses a different window manager
<W8TAH> !krb5-user
<wanted> c'è qualke ita?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krb5-user - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mjw-> !it | wanted
<Cew27> RussellGee: i have found it a little unstable is there anything i can do, occasionally the icons go
<ubotu> wanted: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wanted> ma vai ainnorammara
<feysalus> Hi
<anton__> what does the brightness controller do?
<wanted> ok
<liyi> hi
<foormea> pike_ : any idea?
<feysalus> I entered a CD and it doesnt allow me to copy any files to the HDD saying I dont have permission, how do I change this?
<splatter> can anybody help me
<console_jockey> Pici: t appears I can call kio_umountwrapper %d which will safely unmount and eject the device - the same as choosing "Safely remove" from the context menu
<prince_jammys> foormea: i don't believe you can assign unix permissions for individual files within an NTFS partition. I think you can only assign permissions to the partition as a whole
<Pici> console_jockey: cool beans
<Cew27> RussellGee: i found it a little unstable what about you
<RussellGee> Cew27: I have got no problems at all with it..what version did are you using and how did you install it ?
<Cew27> i followed a guide on the ubuntu forums
<foormea> prince_jammys : hmmmm okay. i remember that umsdos thinggy, which if i remember well does exactly what i want but on a FAT partition. nothing similar for ntfs? :(
<burkmat> feysalus, Tried doing it as root?
<hakon_> i cannot install vlc. help
<HEP85> feysalus: copying to your home folder should always work
<Cew27> RussellGee: i followed a guide on the ubuntu forums names hot to awn curves
<Pici> hakon_: How are you trying to install it?
<Hammer89> **tries again one last time for a bit... I think this might be extremely urgent** I'm not sure but something might've just gotten seriously screwed up when I ran aptitude autoclean.... could someone please take a look at this for me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55991/  Any help would really be appreciated... I'd rather catch any issues now than get an awful surprise next time I try to boot up my computer
<prince_jammys> foormea: i am not sure of this ... last i checked i thought it wasn't possible, but i could be wrong
<monzie> I can enable Desktop Visual Effects on my compaq hp nx 6325
<osotogari> Recent install of Fiesty, I mounted my second hard drive to /media, however now my removable media such as my CD-ROM and DVD drive are mounted on my second hard drive and ubuntu says it can not mount my DVD. Anyone have any ideas about this??
<monzie> I am using 7.10 64 bit
<hakon_> Thruogh synaptic...
<monzie> it says "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<Pici> hakon_: Are you getting an error?
<monzie> help please
<hakon_> Pici: through synaptic
<danbhfive> Hammer89: try sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<foormea> prince_jammys okay. i'll see what i can do. thanks anyway :) i'll let you know if i find a solution within a few minutes time
<IdleOne> Hammer89, you are fine all autoclean delete is .deb files that it caches
<Hammer89> danbhfive: it says it's the newest version
<Hammer89> IdleOne: ahh... phew :P
<danbhfive> Hammer89: you should be fine
<Hammer89> thanks
<brunner> hi all
<brunner> I have an HTML file that I need to send as an email...   any ideas as to the easiest way to accomplish this using Linux or Unix tools?  (keep in mind that in order to send an HTML email, the headers have to be set accordingly, so I can't just paste it into the body in a normal email client, and most of the graphical editors won't allow you to "edit the source" in HTML mode)
<hakon_> Pici: yes, it says "could not mark all packages for installation or update"
<danbhfive> Hammer89: if you are really unsure, you can check the /boot directory, that's where your kernel is actually located
<mjw-> monzie what does glxinfo | grep -i direct   return?
<IdleOne> Hammer89, those deb files can add up after a while and use precious space so it is good to clean them out now and then
<Pici> hakon_: Can you open a terminal and type the following:  sudo apt-get install vlc
<Survivorman> send it as an attachment
<cappiz> what is the module name for IA32 emulation called?
<Survivorman> brunner
<brunner> Survivorman: I'm trying to simulate an email that goes out to our mailing list
<Hammer89> danbhfive: what would the file be called?
<brunner> I need it to be parsed by the recipient's client
<monzie> mjw-: direct rendering: Yes
<morpheus> i get error after installing kiba (kiba-dock:8530): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion `monitor_num < GDK_SCREEN_X11 (screen)->num_monitors' failed
<morpheus> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<brunner> I'll probably end up writing a PHP script or something, I suppose
<mjw-> monzie what does lspci | grep -i vga return
<feysalus> ok, I know this is not the place to ask, but how do I copy a directory using cp ?
<hakon_> Pici:  Some packages could not be installed
<danbhfive> Hammer89: I think its initrd.whatever and vmlinuz-whatever, im not sure about the other files
<monzie> mjw: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP]
<sanguisdex> I need a good video editng program
<sanguisdex> any suggestions?
<prince_jammys> feysalus cp -r original_ destination_
<zatic> Anyone knows a good alternative to the cmd line mysql admin tool?
<Pici> hakon_: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<sanguisdex> zatic: phpmyadmin
<Pici> !paste | hakon_
<ubotu> hakon_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<prince_jammys> feysalus: no underscores
<feysalus> thanks a lot prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> feysalus: just file names
<hakon_> Pici:  It is norwegian...
<smokeyd> hey people. How do I control when a script in /etc/init.d is started/stopped at the different runlevels
<Hammer89> danbhfive: initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic and vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic?
<smokeyd> I think there is a command for that
<smokeyd> but I can't remember
<danbhfive> Hammer89: sure, sounds right
<Hammer89> danbhfive: the two together are about 9MBs
<Pici> hakon_: I dont care, the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list should be generic
<smokeyd> I can go to all the rcX.d dirs and modify the scripts but that is quite a hassle
<zatic> sanguisdex: thanks, but I really meant a command line tool
<pike_> smokeyd: update-rc.d   but you can also just place the symlink in the correct runlevel dir
<feysalus> but why did it mount the CD such that only root can access the files, how can I change that?
<hakon_> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55993/
<monzie> mjw-: what should i do now to get desktop effects?
<mjw-> monzie what does   cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver return
<brunner> sanguisdex: there are a few that work in Ubuntu, but I haven't seen any that don't have some critical bugs... but that's just my experience, of course
<smokeyd> thanks pike_, that is what I meant
<the^user> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55992/  kan somebody help me with my problem
<splatter> [91230.100000] cs: pcmcia_socket1: unable to apply power.
<pike_> smokeyd: default syntax is sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname default
<crisrobert> hi all , can someone please tell me where can i download some good games for ubuntu ?
<Pici> hakon_: I need the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list as well.
<mjw-> monzie scratch that
<monzie> mjw-:         Driver          "kbd"
<monzie>         Driver          "mouse"
<monzie>         Driver          "synaptics"
<monzie>         Driver          "wacom"
<monzie>         Driver          "wacom"
<monzie>         Driver          "wacom"
<crisrobert> like quake 3
<FloodBot2> monzie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> ​!games | crisrobert
<brunner> sanguisdex: Cinelerra is one, LIVES is another
<IdleOne> !games | crisrobert
<crisrobert> !games
<ubotu> crisrobert: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<hakon_> Pici: Permission denied?
<wng-> Does anyone know how to mute the laptop speakers when headphones are plugged in?
<mjw-> monzie actually just post your entire /etc/X11/xorg.conf to a pastebin
<cox377> java and firefox anyone?
<eyemean> hi i got slight problem, i installed new hard drive and windows and ubuntu 7.10 with grub
<IdleOne> !java | cox377
<ubotu> cox377: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<brunner> I like how FloodBot2 immediately adds three more lines to the conversation when it detects a flood
<hakon_> Pici: one sec
<eyemean> but now wen i start up it says it cant find boot omething or other
<eyemean> basically grub does not load up
<Pici> brunner: it also mutes the person so you don't see the 150 other lines that they are trying to paste.
<eyemean> so now i've had to use live cd
<IdleOne> brunner, 3 lines from the bot is better then 200 from a troll
<profoak> Can any one help me, I recently tried to install vmware and now it trys to install itself as an extra package whenever i try to install anything
<Aphh> Heh, looks like I'm not the only one having grub problems today.
<monzie> mjw-: http://pastebin.ca/904044
<IdleOne> brunner, or a newbie who doesnt know about pastebin
<Zombine> So... I see that people come here for help, but what are the people who know what they're doing doing here?  What incentive is there to stick around?
<brunner> it could mute and notice or msg instead of talking to the channel
<Cew27> hi does anyone here run awn
<brunner> and the mute/unmute could be more spaced out
<hakon_> Pici:  I have enabled universe if that is what youre going at
<brunner> rather, there could be a longer delay for the unmute so it's not all together
<Zombine> Not that I'm complaining, but it just surpises me.  Just a helpful spirit, or are y'all payed bt Cannonical?
<IdleOne> brunner, good idea. talk to LjL about it . I believe he owns the floodbot's
<HEP85> eyemean: the new drive might be now the first one. so the grub config is now wrong
<eyemean> can some one please help me sort out grub, im really stuck and im new to linux
<cox377> IdleOne: hey, thanks for the link.. I've looked at that page and can't work it out. I've installed 1.6 but for some reason firefox wont load java.. it states applet not intilized.. I've run the reconfigure
<Cew27> prince_jammys: sorry to bother you again but do you run awn
<foormea> prince_jammys : just tried a "mount --bind" and chown the new mount point but that won't do the trick... the owner just won't change from root..
<prince_jammys> Cew27: no, i don't
<cappiz> what is the module name for IA32 emulation called?
<mjw-> monzie unfortunately i don't know much about the fglrx driver...someone might be able to help also if you paste the output of compiz --replace
<HEP85> eyemean: can you access your hard disk from the livecd?
<eyemean> hep85 my new drive is sata1 and my second drive is ide
<Cew27> prince_jammys: oh ok
<prince_jammys> foormea hold on - do you want to change the partition permissions or the permissions of individual files inside?
<eyemean> hep85 will install ntfs first
<foormea> prince_jammys individual files
<arashOio> hi, gprted cannot located any file systems, I wanna retrieve my data in my hard drive...
<brunner> IdleOne: Sorry, I'm just trying to disguise my cranky mood as being constructive, not trying to actually be helpful
<hakon_> Pici: Did you die?
<monzie> mjw-: http://pastebin.ca/904046
<Aphh> Does anyone know a reason why a previously ext2 filesystem I copied 90 gigs worth of files on and had "du -sh" run successfully would become unmountable?
<prince_jammys> foormea oh ok because i do know how to change the partition permissions
<Pici> hakon_: not yet, just thinking.
<danbhfive> !guidelines > Zombine I think this message somewhat answers your question
<dar-soul> hey guyz
<dar-soul> need some help please
<IdleOne> brunner, lol and still you mannaged to be helpful
<dar-soul> i cant get amork or streamtuner to play anything
<foormea> prince_jammys well basically i'd need a unix permission-able ntfs partition :D but apparently that's just not possible
<pike_> Aphh: fsck corrects it?
<Aphh> Let me see.
<Bodsda> dar-soul, why not? error messages?
<dar-soul> I think I have installed all the reuired codecs!
<brunner> you guys are way too nice/tolerant here... I miss the old #debian attitude, "OMG RTFM! RTFM!!"
<mjw-> monzie  sudo apt-get install xgl-server
<dar-soul> amaroke is giving me no demux plugin
<HEP85> eyemean: The problem is that the system always boots from the first drive. so we must install grub onto the new drive
<hakon_> Pici: I used to have the same problem in 6.06... Some guy in here told me to do something in terminal that enabled a lot of packages and fixed the problem
<profoak> Can someone help me, vmware tries to install as an extra package whenever i try to install ANY program, it wont go away
<Aphh> "Couldn't find ext2 superblock, trying backup blocks..." that doesn't look promising, heh.
<mjw-> monzie then restart X (ctrl-alt-backspace - this will also close everything without saving) and try running compiz --replace again
<Pici> hakon_: Did you try doing a sudo apt-get update and try again?
<wng-> Does anyone know how to mute the laptop speakers when headphones are plugged in?
<hakon_> Pici: no...
<Pici> hakon_: I need to run off to a meeting now, so if that doesnt work, try asking the channel again.
<Bodsda> dar-soul, i got that once,. closing amarok and reopening fixed it,.,.make sure you have all the gsrteamer plugins & codecs
<dar-soul> strematune is runing xmms which gives an error and aske to cehck soundcard and if output plugin selected or any program that is blocking the sound
<W8TAH> can someone please tell me -- is there a procedure for using multiple physical hard drives in ubuntu server, using LVM and if so - were can i find it
<hakon_> Pici: ok
<ubuntu_> hi
<Bodsda> hi
<eyemean> hep85 thats what i thought i did, but i guess not, haha, i can access my ntfs drives now
<unperson> Hi.  I've been playing Enemy Territory on my Ubuntu Gusty machine, and now after I ran update the sound doesn't work (or rather, the old trick to make the sound work doesn't work).  Anyone know anything about this?
<HEP85> eyemean: does grub show up and displays an error or does it not even appear?
<eyemean> hep85 does not even apprear, it says it can boot and to please insert boot cd
<eyemean> cant boot i mean hep85
<dar-soul> Bodsda, can you tell me the codecs to install
<dar-soul> ?
<Bodsda> dar-soul, search synaptic for gstreamer
<mjw-> monzie any luck?
<Aphh> I wonder how long fsck takes on a 320 gig drive.
<jonah> hey guys i get this when try get emerald themes:^[[Ajonah@jonah-eeepc:~$ svn ls http://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes
<jonah> svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/emerald-themes'
<jonah> svn: PROPFIND of '/emerald-themes': 301 Moved Permanently (http://svn.generation.no)
<jonah> can anyone help me out?
<HEP85> eyemean: please mount your linux root directory somewhere in the live-cd filesystem
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone open gnome.org ??
<profoak> Can someone help me, vmware tries to install as an extra package whenever i try to install ANY program, it wont go away
<gad0_> can someone suddent any good audio player on gnome which uses *xine-library* (other than amarok) ?
<[chr0n0s]> gad0_, banshee? not sure tho
<eyemean> hep85, sorry im not sure what u men im new to linux
<danbhfive> profoak: have you tried sudo apt-get remove vmware   ?  maybe that will do something
<HEP85> eyemean: it would be good if you could post the output from sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda and sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb so I know your partition setup
<proairgun> in
<Bodsda> eyemean, type exactly this into a terminal               sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda and sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Bodsda> HEP85, sorry for intruding on your convo, but he said he was a noob so i thought i'd elaborate a bit more
<eyemean> whre can paste the output again hep58
<PythonMan_> I get an error a bit now and then saying "this or that program, couldn't open audio, please check so no other program is blocking your sound device.", how do I check that?
<Bodsda> !paste | eyemean
<ubotu> eyemean: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HEP85> eyemean: www.pastebin.com
<unperson> Does Ubuntu still use esd at the sound server?
<eyemean> cheers bodsda and hep58
<Bodsda> PythonMan_, close all programs using sound
<Bodsda> ;~)
<Arelis> Hi all. I have an ATI Radeon 9600 but performance in games is very low. I'm using the open-source radeon driver, but found out FGLRX may be causing a lot of instability issues. And I don't want that again. So how can i crank up the performance?
<PythonMan_> Bodsda: Heh, but is there any related commands I should know?
<mjw-> unperson my experience is that ALSA is now preferred
<eyemean> http://pastebin.com/d5b9532fc hep58
<eyemean> http://pastebin.com/d5b9532fc hep85
<Bodsda> PythonMan_, i havent been following your problem,. but i remember something called hardwaremixing or audiomixing,.,.ask the channel about them,.,.it allows you to have more than 1 proram using the soundcard at the same time
<adamb> Ok so I am using the restricted driver for my video card which has two monitor attached, only one monitor displays when I use restricted, when i dont I can see both monitor, but identical. not an extended.
<HEP85> eyemean: now type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<unperson> mjw-, Hmm...I thought alsa was a driver architecture not a sound server, but I don't know much about this stuff.
<adamb> Anyone point me in right direction of getting my second monitor working?
<mjw-> unperson neither do i :)
<pike_> Arelis: im not sure about the 9600. ive heard the around 9200 is very good with the open source drivers but..ebay may be your best option
<fedaikin> блин.. руские то есть?
<eyemean> done hep85
<prince_jammys> !ru | fedaikin
<ubotu> fedaikin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Bodsda> adamb, --->
<adamb> Bodsda: ?
<mjw-> adamb what's the result of lspci | grep -i vga  ?
<fedaikin> !ru
<Arelis> pike_, if i will need to buy a new video card, i'd buy a new computer anyways. But i don't have the money for that.
<Bodsda> adamb, try asking in #compiz-fuision they'll probably know   (the last post was an arrow--pointing you--)
<HEP85> eyemean: and then sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<adamb> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 042f (rev a1)
<pike_> Arelis: an old nvidia would be like 10-15 bucks but i get your point
<VeganZombie> is there anyway to tell if I have a port open and forwarded to my computer? I can't seem to connect to a certain port from my public IP address but can on my local network.
<MasterShrak> vegan netstat should help ya
<HEP85> eyemean: and to be on the safe side we will install grub also on the second disk: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb
<mjw-> adamb: weird that it says unknown device, but this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors
<kikr> has anyone else noticed the problems with popups?
<prince_jammys> VeganZombie: not sure but ports you're listening at:    netstat -a | grep LISTEN
<bertvdp> hi, I'm using one of my PCs as a network file server, now I use FTP and SSH for filesharing at the moment but I would like to make it work better with mac and windows (and perhaps linux too), should I use smb, afl or nfs then ?
<MasterShrak> kikr: in firefox im assuming?
<VeganZombie> problem is the port I want to connect too is listening, but I can't connect to it.
<kikr> MasterShrak, yeah
<MasterShrak> bertvdp: samba
<MasterShrak> kikr: i would install the adblock extension
<bertvdp> MasterShrak, does mac work with samba too ?
<eyemean> http://pastebin.com/d39c163e2 hep85
<Arelis> pike_, what are the other options?
<kikr> MasterShrak, i'm talking about the legit popups.
<genii> adamb: 042f =Quadro NVS 290
<MasterShrak> bertvdp: i believe so, you may need to install an extra piece of software on the mac client, but im not 100%
<Cubitus> hi @ all.
<Zvezdichko> is there software to capture my linux desktop on video?
<adamb> gemi: yes thats what card I have
<bertvdp> MasterShrak: and running samba and AFP or NFS at the same time, how would that go ?
<MasterShrak> bertvdp: nvm, its looking like mac has a samba client built in
<arcad3> sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<HEP85> eyemean: last line should have been: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/hdb
<adamb> i onyl see Screen 0, not a Screen 0 and 1, so its not detecting other monitor?  this is in nvidia-settings
<Zvezdichko> thank you arcad3
<prince_jammys> Zvezdichko: recordmydesktop
<arcad3> np
<MasterShrak> bertvdp: i dont know what afp is, but i dont think running samba and nfs will cause problems
<eyemean> ok hep85 so i just do sudo grub-install now?
<HEP85> eyemean: yes only with hdb instead at the end
<bertvdp> MasterShrak, AFP is apple file protocol (which has been reverse engineerd to work for linux)
<MasterShrak> adamb: is there a button that says "Detect Displays" ?
<eyemean> ok hep85
<mark4> ok so how do i start compiz-fusion in this fresh ubuntu install i got here. i tried compiz --replace ccp & but it didnt work
<MasterShrak> bertvdp: ic, well i would just run samba, itll eb able to talk to windows and mac, no need for nfs or afp
<HEP85> eyemean: after that grub should at least show up. maybe we still have the wrong partition order
<Cubitus> now i have a toshiba satellite notebook with a intel graphic chip. sometimes, ubuntu freezes and I have to hard-reset my notebook. My question is: why is the intel graphic chip /gm965 / gl960 on the compiz blacklist? does intel not work on these drivers?
<bertvdp> MasterShrak, okey thanks, I'll get some info from !samba then :P
<bertvdp> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<eyemean> /dev/sdb: Not found or not a block device.
<eyemean>  hep85
<amax> anybody help me,, where is repository for ubuntu server - for netboot installation ?
<adamb> MasterShreak: hmm hodl i think i got it, it says its disabled..
<HEP85> eyemean: try a reboot and come back to report
<MasterShrak> adamb: that would be a problem =P
<kashogi> hello eveyone
<eyemean> ok
<kashogi> need help with fp
<adamb> yeah i enabled now.. in twin view
<kashogi> ftp
<eyemean> brb hep85
<adamb> brb going to restart X
<kashogi> have added   a user on ftp ,when i try to login password doesnot work
<kashogi> please advise
<oiZo> How can I edit the gnome Places menu?
<Aphh> pike_: fsck fixed a TON of problems on this filesystem. I don't know if my files are worth checking out, but I can mount it, at least. Thanks a lot, man.
<macogw> oiZo: when you drag a directory from the main part into the left part of Nautilus (the file browser) it automatically gets added to the Places Menu
<MasterShrak> oiZo: also if you add things as a bookmark from nautilus, if i remember correctly (not a gnome user)
<oiZo> well can i remove e.g. the Connect to server menu?
<penyaskito> hi, I can't find any guide for installing ubuntu 7.10 in a sata raid provided by a Gigabyte S-Series P35C-DS3R board... any pointer?
<MasterShrak> penyaskito: hardware raid?
<hakon_> Hi, i need help installing vlc through synaptic or terminal. When i try to do so i get a message saying "The packages could not be installed or updated"
<bertvdp> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, is there a channel for Linux Drivers? I am looking for advice on purchasing a graphics card.
<penyaskito> MasterShrak: yes
<mjw-> !hardware | Muhammad_Saad
<ubotu> Muhammad_Saad: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<neimodjee> hi, i'm having a weird issue with my MBR. Every time I boot up ubuntu, it overwrites my MBR (which contained the windows bootloader) with the GRUB mbr
<MasterShrak> hakon_: sudo apt-get update     then     sudo apt-get install vlc
<amax> anybody help me,, where is repository for ubuntu server - for netboot installation ? or its same for workstation ?
<lancelotn_> fansub-irc.org
<hakon_> MasterShrak: Did not work
<neimodjee> is there a way to disable this behavior?
<mjw-> Muhammad_Saad: as a general rule, you will probably have the least trouble with an nvidia card at this juncture
<penyaskito> thanks bertvdp, MasterShrak
<kashogi> anyone help i need help adding user on ubuntu
<MasterShrak> penyaskito: assuming it gets recognized by the livecd, you should be able to just install to it, ubuntu wouldnt even know its a raid afaik
<limbert65> Anybody have any help available for getting sound and wifi working on an Acer Aspire 5315-2077?  Intel 82801H Audio and Atheros AR5006EG Wifi.
<kashogi> i need help adding user on ftp
<kashogi> sorry ignore ubuntu
<hakon_> MasterShrak: Can you help me?
<MasterShrak> hakon_: gimme one sec
<m11> hi all
<Daenyth|Work> Hi, I'm going to be installing ubuntu for a student on his laptop, and it's going to be dual-booting with winxp home. I've done that before, but he also requested that I install armenian and russian fonts/dictionaries, etc, and I was wondering what kind of support there was for that, and if there were any guides on localization available
<penyaskito> MasterShrak: the problem is that the cd sees the two disks, not the raid itself
<jappdev> kashogi: are you verifing users based on their local account?
<bertvdp> kashogi, what's your exact problem
<MasterShrak> hakon_: have you enabled the universe repository?
<hakon_> MasterShrak: yes
<xo-tux> hi
<MasterShrak> penyaskito: interesting, im assuming the raid controller has a bios, have you poked around in there at all?
<bertvdp> Daenyth|Work, ubuntu-ru I think
<MasterShrak> hakon_: what exactly is the error it is throwing at you?
<dar-soul> one more question! can somone suggest to me whats the name of couple nice looking menus for gnome
<dar-soul> liek suse uses or somting similiar
<Muhammad_Saad> is there a channel for Linux drivers?
<penyaskito> MasterShrek: the raid is enabled in the BIOS, but still seeing the two disks
<Daenyth|Work> bertvdp: a channel? ok
<MasterShrak> Muhammad_Saad: #linux    maybe
<jappdev> kashogi: man useradd
<hakon_> MasterShrak: one sec
<bertvdp> dar-soul, suse just costumises the menu, but if you're searching for a specific menu, try tombuntu's website (I think it's tombuntu.org)
<eyemean> hi hep85, wen i select windows it says starting up and nothing ahppens
<MasterShrak> penyaskito: weird, i dont have much experience with raids, and no experience with hardware raids, but i would assume if it was set up to be a raid on hardware, that ubuntu wouldnt have to worry about it
<wirechief4> identify silvermachine4
<eyemean> and ubuntu says error 17: cannot mount selected parition hep85
<HEP85> eyemean: and what about linux?
<Pici> wirechief4: I suggest you change your password. now.
<HEP85> eyemean: ok. we need now to edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<denzOw-norge> Hello, i've just installed ubuntu 7.10 .. and i cant manage to get sound? i have an sound blaster audigy 2 soundcard..
<Pici> wirechief4: And also I suggest you do your identifying in a non-channel window.
<penyaskito> MasterShrak: that is what I expected, but wasn't that easy
<bertvdp> denzOw-norge, did you get sound on the liveCD ?
<HEP85> eyemean: type again sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<eyemean> how pls hep85
<denzOw-norge> Nope, i didnt
<eyemean> k
<neimodjee> i need some help
<eyemean> done hep85
<hakon_> MasterShrak: how can i send or upload a pic for you?
<bertvdp> !alsa | denzOw-norge
<ubotu> denzOw-norge: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MasterShrak> !paste | hakon_
<ubotu> hakon_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hakon_> http://pastebin.com/m3f5f0e88
<hakon_> ubotu: http://pastebin.com/m3f5f0e88
<denzOw-norge> it already is on ALSA
<denzOw-norge> still doesnt work
<HEP85> eyemean: gksudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.list
<mjw-> eyemean it's menu.lst, not menu.list :)
<HEP85> eyemean: please post the text
<bertvdp> denzOw-norge, in that documentation you can normally find out if your card is supported
<dngr> hi, is there a package for the vmware-tools?
<macogw> oiZo: no i dont think you can remove that
<HEP85> mjw: of course. thank you
<denzOw-norge> ok, thanks man
<hakon_> mastershrak: http://pastebin.com/m3f5f0e88
<penyaskito> MasterShrak, bertvdp: any hint?
<eyemean> cheers mjw
<MasterShrak> hakon_: what is avhenger av?
<HEP85> eyemean: gksudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<MasterShrak> penyaskito: sorry bud, nope
<ubuntuisloved> anyone know luma ? im trying to use it to connect and cant seem to get the ldap server to connect?
<eyemean> no worries hep85 pasting now
<hakon_> depend on
<bertvdp> penyakito, I don't have much experience on raid, have you checked the documentation I send you and searched ubuntuforums.org ?
<penyaskito> MasterShrak: thanks anyway... do you know where I can find support on this?
<hakon_> MasterShrak: Depend on, in norwegian
<penyaskito> bertvdp: yes, I did that before asking in the channel :(
<eyemean> http://pastebin.com/d4d500801 hep85
<bertvdp> penyaskito, sorry I don't have enough experience to help you, try posting on some forums then, that's the only solution I can think of
<forum2008> how do i configure oident to work with xchat?
<mikebot> Does anyone else here have problems with wireless on ubuntu?
<penyaskito> bertvdp: I'll try in ubuntu mailing lists, thanls
<forum2008> is there a easy howto for oident?
<mjw-> !justask | mikebot
<ubotu> mikebot: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MasterShrak> penyaskito: well, i would consult the forums or google
<bertvdp> mikebot, it usually works fine, what's going wrong ?
<xo-tux> yes i have a problem with my wlan
<adamb> MasterShrak: ok got my dual monitors working..
<penyaskito> MasterShrak: did that before asking :(
<xo-tux> it turns off somtimes!
<hakon_> MasterShrak: Har the same problem in ubuntu 6.06
<xo-tux> and it does not reconect untill reboot :)
<hakon_> MasterShrak: had*
<mikebot> mjw-: I guess then my question would be---does ubuntu have any plans on making the network applet more stable?
<MasterShrak> hakon_: ah ic, i dont know for sure why ubuntu throws those "not installable" errors, i only recently came back to ubuntu
<adamb> Is there a way i can have wallpaper on my main monitor that doesn't span across both monitors?
<xo-tux> can someone help me?
<mjw-> mikebot there's a new release come April, and probably so.
<pike_> adamb: like a seperate workspace in each monitor?
<bofh80> hey people, my bro's machine has ubuntu 7.10 has crashed. on boot it kernel panics right after "starting up . . . . ." saying something like 'cannot mount root fs hd(0,0)' or something really similar. i have booted of ubuntu cd and i can't mount and read the drive fine, is there a tool i can use to repair to boot error, or shall i just backup and reinstall?
<kashogi> \i have set up ftp server  on ubuntu ,i can login with admin account but wheni add a user to ftp the password doesnot work
<HEP85> eyemean: change the line # groot=(hd1,4) to # groot=(hd1,2) and save
<bertvdp> adamb, I don't know, I use a special background or 2 pasted next to eachother ;)
<profoak> How do you relink something to command, im getting a error and it says relink libpcrecpp.la with the above command, i don't know what its talking about
<adamb> pike: well yeah, that would work possibly.. I just want a normal size wallpaper on my main monitor..
<mikebot> I guess it would be gnome, not ubuntu.
<adamb> bertvdp: : hahah
<bofh80> ehm, rather "i CAN mount the drive and read write to it fine..."
<baseline> hi, how can i see who is on my apache?
<HEP85> eyemean: then: sudo chroot /mnt
<HEP85> eyemean: and finally: sudo update-grub
<coshx> i chose to use compiz a few minutes ago and everything was working fine, but now all new windows are opening up completely black (including the menus to disable compiz). What's the command to do disable it?
<danbhfive> anyone know how to choose an editor for crontab?
<hakon_> MasterShrak: So you cant help?
<MasterShrak> hakon_: not really man, sorry
<penyaskito> danbhfive: set $EDITOR
<foibles> whats the command to extract something from terminal again?
<foibles> tar -x??
<hakon_> Need help nstalling vlc. http://pastebin.com/m3f5f0e88...
<mjw-> foibles tar xvf
<profoak> does any one have  a list of what all the install errors mean?
<MasterShrak> does anyone know if that recent kernel upgrade had a patch for that local root exploit?
<eyemean> http://pastebin.com/d5f3747f5 hep85
<danbhfive> penyaskito: so I take it is an environmental variable, that sucks, at least for me
<jappdev> eyeman: yes, in 2.6.24.2 its fixed
<mjw-> MasterShrak i would assume that's what that update was for
<bofh80> anyone? :)
<vegeta> hi
<MasterShrak> me too mjw- :)
<HEP85> eyemean: just to be sure could you please post again the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst now that you ran update-grub
<penyaskito> danbhfive: but that's the way
<vegeta> im looking for a litlre soft to calculate Bandwidth in/out and the total etc any suggestion ???
<Mud> hello
<MasterShrak> bofh80: you can or cant mount the drive from the live cd?
<Mud> I have several questions
<jappdev> vegeta: try ntop
<bofh80> MasterShrak, i can mount the drive fine, nothing wrong with it apparently, i'm hoping just some corruption in the boot strapping
<danbhfive> penyaskito: ok, thanks
<penyaskito> !asktoask | Mud
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asktoask - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mud> @ my school they run allot of windows applications like exchange/office/remote desktop
<foibles> mjw-, thanks
<penyaskito> !ask |Mud
<ubotu> Mud: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bofh80> MasterShrak, is it grub? can i repair the boot sector from the CD ? as that's the only thing i can't think of doing before i backup and just reinstall
<denzOw-norge> one more question, How can i force ubuntu to go 100hz on the monitor?..i had 100hz in win XP..
<Mud> !ask
<Mud> ?
<MasterShrak> bofh80: i would follow the guide for getting grub back after installing windows, althought thats not your problem, its pretty much the same process
<MasterShrak> !grub | bofh80
<ubotu> bofh80: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<quittt> do you know a lighter web navigator?
<bo1234> I'd like to install libfuse2 version 2.5 or above, but if I do apt-get install libfuse2=2.5 it doesnt work, how can I list all version available for a specific package ?
<vegeta> thx
<bofh80> MasterShrak, makes sense :) thanks very much
<Mud> !ask test
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask test - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jappdev> quittt: try konqueror on KDE
<quittt> I'm not on KDE hehe
<quittt> I'm on Xfce
<MasterShrak> good luck bofh80
<hakon_> HELP http://pastebin.com/m3f5f0e88
<macogw> quittt: Lynx is all-text, Links2 can be used in just a terminal (not gnome-terminal) with framebuffer to show images and colors as well.  For normal ones, Dillo is very lightweight, but it doesn't have a great rendering engine.  Epiphany and Kazehakase are also a bit lighter than Firefox.
<quittt> Dillo?
<quittt> never heard of it
<macogw> quittt: i only know of it because it's in Damn Small Linux
<eyemean> sorry hep85, been trying to work out the command for that
<eyemean> but still cant do it, hep85
<HEP85> eyemean: gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hal> bol234:  Try just "sudo apt-get install libfuse2"
<kashogi> i need help with ftp
<HEP85> eyemean: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MasterShrak> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<titi__> do someone use a file as swap (instead of a drive) ?
<MasterShrak> titi__: i dont think so
<hakon_> Can someone please help me?
<quittt> actually, Netscape 9 was lighter than Firefox
<quittt> hehe
<kashogi> i have added a user to ftp but cant login
<eyemean> its blank hep85
<quittt> !netscape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netscape - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bo1234> hal: it will install my version 2.4.xx
<HEP85> eyemean: it can't be. must be a typo
<HEP85> eyemean: if you changed the terminal it is: gksudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<eyemean> http://pastebin.com/dd92ae9f hep85
<pushpop> Is there a interface/gui for proftpd to see users connected and what they are downloading?
<Kheldar^^> pushpop: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/proftpweb.htm
<HEP85> eyemean: ok give it a try
<eyemean> ok rebooting now  hep85
<pushpop> Kheldar^^: thank you so much: would you aslo know a goo opensource app to monitor bandwidth usuage on more then 1 computer?
<hal> bol234:  hmm. it installs 2.7 for me. Are you using gusty?
<mjw-> hal the linux that blows? ;)
<asdrubal> do -rt kernels have SMP support?
<MasterShrak> asdrubal: yes, so do regular ones too afaik
<pro-rsoft> btw. what was the name of the ubuntu installer again? i keep forget ;)
<pro-rsoft> the one on the live-cd
<wng-> Does anyone know how to mute the laptop speakers when headphones are plugged in?
<salik> hello all
<pro-rsoft> wng-, alsamixer?
<MasterShrak> pro-rsoft: ubiquity ?
<wng-> pro-rsoft, theres no dedicated channel for headphones/laptop speakers, i only get PCM and Master
<fiXXXingRAID> How can I tell ubuntu server to add 'bnx2' to modprobe?
<pro-rsoft> MasterShrak, thats the one, thanks!
<fiXXXingRAID> on startup*
<pro-rsoft> wng- somewhere in the menus you can toggle more channels
<MasterShrak> fiXXXingRAID: you can put   modproeb bnx2   in /etc/rc.local
<fiXXXingRAID> Thank you MasterShrak
<wng-> pro-rsoft, only Caller ID and Off-Hook can be toggled, neither of which control headphones or laptop speakers
<MasterShrak> fiXXXingRAID: maek sure its executeable too though: sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<salik> i've a question-newbie here... is there a way  i can install kubuntu, xubuntu, and any other variants that i want to @ hav an option @ boot up to switch to whatever i want to?
<pro-rsoft> wng-, sorry my knowledge stops there
<wng-> pro-rsoft, alright, thanks
<MasterShrak> salik: you choos from your login manager, click sessions and choose your desktop environment
<MasterShrak> salik: to isntall for example kubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MasterShrak> xubuntu is xubuntu-desktop
<W8TAH> if i am manually partitioning a disk for a ubuntu server install - -what partitions do i need beside / and swap
<eyemean> hep85 error 22 no such parition
<salik> hmm... i see ... so they r just gdm or kde desktop environments?
<hakon_> help http://pastebin.com/m3f5f0e88
<MasterShrak> W8TAH: no others are required, although you can make more if you choose to
<W8TAH> thanks MasterShrak  -- the rest of it is gonna be lvm
<HEP85> eyemean: no what partition?
<MasterShrak> salik: yes, gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox, etc are all just desktop environments, everything is still the same "under the hood"
<eyemean> thats what it says wen i select ubuntu in grub hep85
<Veeger1> wng-: I understood you had to rebuild the alsa drivers from source
<wng-> Veeger1, thank you, i'll give that a shot
<dacresni> hey whats the difference between mtab and fstab?
<salik> i understand... thanks! one more question: when i'll install these diff. desktops ... will the option get automatically added @ login session or will i hav to create it?
<HEP85> eyemean: thinking...
<sam1am> I'm trying to install kubuntu with apt-get by typing "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"  - but I am getting a "couldn't find package" error
<sam1am> any ideas?
<dacresni> join gentoo
<eyemean> no worries hep85
<dacresni> sorry
<dacresni> forgot the slash
<MasterShrak> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.59 (gutsy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<MasterShrak> sam1am: sudo apt-get update    first maybe/
<ere4si> dacresni, try /j #gentoo
<hakon_> Please.... someone, i need help installing vlc http://pastebin.com/m3f5f0e88
<dacresni> no i got it thistime
<sam1am> MasterShrak: No luck
<MasterShrak> sam1am: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list for me?
<eyemean> hep85, just so u know one is sata drive while other is ide drive if that helps
<salik> mebbe u need to update/check the repositories
<vix_> I reinstalled my / partition and lost my php files in my /var/www, is there any way to recover my files?
<MasterShrak> vix_: not really
<vix_> MasterShrak, I know there are some programs for windows that recover lost ntfs files.
<vix_> I hoped for a good solution for ext3
<MasterShrak> vix_: there may be, beyond my knowledge though
<sam1am> MasterShrak: http://pastebin.com/m5076fc08
<rocape> Hola no me funciona el gestor de paquetes synaptic
<rocape> hola no
<Pici> !es | rocape
<ubotu> rocape: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MasterShrak> sam1am: uncomment (remove the #) from all the lines taht start with deb or deb-src
<rocape> hola no me funciona el gestor de paquetes synaptic
<MasterShrak> sam1am: then do sudo apt-get update   and then you can isntall it
<mjw-> !es | rocape
<ubotu> rocape: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Odd-rationale> vix_: Files deleted in a ext filesystem are unrecoverable. I believe
<sam1am> MasterShrak: Thanks!
<rocape> gracias
<HEP85> eyemean: I'm somewhat confused at the moment.
<MasterShrak> sam1am: also you can remove the first line deb-cdrom   you wont need that anymore
<vix_> Odd-rationale, oh... :(
<HEP85> eyemean: Linux is installed on the third partition of /dev/sda like shown here: http://pastebin.com/d5b9532fc
<Odd-rationale> vix_: Linux users are *suppose* to be smart enough to know what to delete. ;)
<Veeger1> wng-: Still around
<HEP85> eyemean: grub said that /dev/sda is (hd1) as shown here: http://pastebin.com/d39c163e2
<wng-> Veeger1, yep, compiling alsa now
<vix_> Odd-rationale, I know, the thing is I got an symlink from my /home to /var/www and I forgot that my webfiles where on that partition :P
<Veeger1> wng-: I found something that might help  let me pastebin it..
<wng-> thanks
<HEP85> eyemean: so we set root device to (hd,2) as shown here: http://pastebin.com/d39c163e2
<salik> vix_ there r products available ... i dont know if they r free or not
<SteveJB> hi how can i give permissions to mysql for /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<Veeger1> wng-: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55997/     let me know if adding that line fixes this..  thanks
<HEP85> eyemean: I don't know what I missed. first partition is (hd1,0) seond (hd1,1), so third should be (hd1,2)
<wng-> thanks Veeger1
<dacresni> well im going to have a problem editing my home partition because fstab was generated oddly
<sam1am> MasterShrak:  Thanks again, it looks like it's working.
<salik> vix_ ... ext3 ?
<MasterShrak> HEP85: first hard drive? if its the first hard drive it should be hd0 (sorry just barged into your convo)
<vix_> salik, just found some for windows.. thats strange. yes its ext3
<wng-> Veeger1, I'm gonna let alsa finish compiling and install it before I try, but I'll let you know
<eyemean> hep85, is ther a way to get a full list of all?
<iskin> Is there a way to see what packages I have installed that aren't part of the base install?
<SteveJB> I keep receiving error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<viclim> MasterShrak: he said first partition not first hdd
<Veeger1> wng-: I see this often, just have not got definative answer. The install may write that in the file, could you check before you try
<mino> does anyone know in which package "dig" the nameserver lookup tool is?
<wng-> okay
<salik> vix_ ... i found a coupla freeware for ext2 @ google ... i think u'll find for ext3 as well
<Odd-rationale> mino: dnsutils?
<jappdev> SteveJB: make sure that your my.cnf file is set to have /var/run/mysqld/mydqld.sock as the socket
<mino> Odd-rationale: oh so simple *g* thx
<Veeger1> wng-: Or just pastgebin your alsa-base file foir me
<shawn_selig29> hi guys
<xzaz> hi guys
<SteveJB> k jappdev
<vix_> salik, can u send me the link pls.. i couldnt find any.
<shawn_selig29> i need some help......i got a ipod nano 3 gen......i wanted to know if i use ubuntu if i can still update its soft...like what u cna do in itunes?
<xzaz> wine
<xzaz> ?
<MasterShrak> !ipod | shawn_selig29
<SteveJB> datadir=/var/lib/mysql
<SteveJB> socket=/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock
<MasterShrak> liberate it!
<ubotu> shawn_selig29: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Pici> !itunes | shawn_selig29
<ubotu> shawn_selig29: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<SteveJB> do i change those to /var/lib.. ???
<salik> vix_ ... ok hold on, i'm searching for u for ext3
<viclim> !ipod | viclim
<HEP85> eyemean: cat /boot/grub/device.map
<shawn_selig29> so i can still update the ipod software with ubuntu?
<Indikt> Проблема с конпиз. При попытке включить эффекты рабочего стола пропадает обрамление окон. Что делать?
<wng-> Veeger1, apparently building alsa from source breaks everything :x
<SteveJB> I mean /var/run/ jappdev
<mjw-> !ru | Indikt
<ubotu> Indikt: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vix_> salik, thank you very much.
<Indikt> Помогите!!!
<MasterShrak> shawn_selig29: itunes on wine shoudl do it, other than that i dont know
<Veeger1> wng-: Shouldnt
<eyemean> hep85 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /boot/grub/device.map
<eyemean> cat: /boot/grub/device.map: No such file or directory
<wng-> Veeger1, none of my mixers work anymore
<Veeger1> wng-: Is this intelhda ?
<shawn_selig29> ill search net then
<wng-> yes
<shawn_selig29> thxs guys
<salik> vix_ , u r welcome
<denzOw> need help here, ive installed "Wine" ..but i cant manage to find out how i install ventrilo
<Veeger1> wng-: The mixers are muted after alsa build
<denzOw> ventriloFIX 1.1 <-- for windows
<HEP85> eyemean: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<HEP85> eyemean: cat /mnt/boot/grub/device.map
<jappdev> SteveJB: you can either change it to /var/run in the config file, or update your app/client to use the /var/lib socket {sorry for the delay, i have an 85ms lag}
<Veeger1> wng-: I also had to reinstall libsound2 with synaptic
<viclim> denzOw: 'wine installer.exe'
<salik> vix_, did u get the link?
<Picachoo>  how to make adept package manager use a proxy for downloading updates?
<wng-> Veeger1, that package doesnt exist
<eyemean> hep 85 (hd0)   /dev/hdb
<eyemean> (hd1)   /dev/sda
<vix_> salik, no sorry i didnt.
<Veeger1> let me double check
<salik> i msgd u in pvt
<SteveJB> its alright jappdev
<salik> now?
<jappdev> *85s delay
<Veeger1> wng-: libasound2 sorry
<wng-> Veeger1, and amixer is complaining about 'Mixer attach default error: no such file or directory', and alsamixer is complaining about 'function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory'
<Odd-rationale> salik: Only registered user can send/receive PM's See !register
<viclim> denzOw: just replace the install.exe with the setup file name, but i suggest u check wine website for more support
<salik> o
<salik> i c .. sorry, newbie here :}
<dacresni> well,
<dacresni> buy
<salik> !register
<opapo> the tap interfaces do not keep a constant connection through the br0
<Odd-rationale> salik: So both you and vix_ must be registered.
<Veeger1> wng-: lspci   what card is it?
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<salik> lol ok
<salik> nvm
<salik> vix_: chk http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Utilities/Disk_Maintenance_and_Repair_Utilities/R_Linux_Data_Recovery.html
<vix_> salik, I found something called Testdisk.
<wng-> Veeger1, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<SteveJB> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55998/ still causes the
<SteveJB> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<penguin92> prince_jammys: hey u there
<viclim> denzOw: here are some review http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9832
<HEP85> eyemean: this is right. my last thought would be a wrong UUID. please post output from: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Veeger1> wng-: Where did you get the source?
<eyemean> http://pastebin.com/d19115c17 hep85
<Zve`go`nqma> still having some problems. After installing compiz-fuzion keyboard layouts are not working
<wng-> Veeger1, ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/, and replace driver for utils and lib, respectively
<Zve`go`nqma> Alt+Shift just won't work
<Tobias92> Hello ubuntu people. Is there a good way for me to write ancient greek characters in openoffice?
<eyemean> im really sorry abotu this hep85
<penguin92> can anyone here help me i am desperate, i have a music exam tomorrow and i need to listen to my composition to play it tomorrow for the examboard but ubuntu wont let my play ANY sound
<xrhstaras123> i want support
<xrhstaras123> gia soy tobias
<salik> hey ... where did vix go? i found the freeware for him
<W8TAH> xrhstaras123, i suggest you remember that the people here are volunteers and are not being paid for their efforts -- if you want paid support, contact cannonical
<HEP85> eyemean: I don't get it. the UUID is also right. We need an expert
<viclim> penguin92: can u run alsamixer?
<shawn_selig29> will Rhythmbox able to update ipod's firmware?
<penguin92> what is also mixer/ where do i get it from
<eyemean> wow its that bad hep85
<penguin92> i cant here any sound from system, login or pidgin and songs
<Pici> shawn_selig29: No.
<viclim> penguin92: go to terminal and type alsamixer
<eyemean> could it be something to do with my bios hep85, im looking into upgrading that aswell becuase i put 2 gig ram in and it only sees 1 gig
<shawn_selig29> Pici, is there anyhting that will?
<penguin92> vilclim, ok hold on
<Pici> shawn_selig29: I dont think so.
<penguin92> viclim: ok hold on
<viclim> penguin92: either u have mute the sound card or  u dont have any sound driver installed
<kadam> Hello! How do I configure PHP so I can develop in a standalone environment?  Right now I edit straight off my webserver, I don't like doing that 8)  I already installed php5 package, but opening a test PHP page doesn't preprocess said php page...
<Veeger1> wng-: Is this what you got? wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2
<Pici> shawn_selig29: You may be able to do it through itunes in wine, but once again, I dont know.
<salik> MasterShrak: http://www.download3000.com/download_18236.html <--- it says ext2/3 file recovery freeware. Thot u'd like to bookmark it or sumthng
<shawn_selig29> so i need to keep windows then so i cna update firmware...as ipod nanos firmware is still pretty buggy
<wng-> Veeger1, no, I got 1.0.16, should I have gotten 1.0.15?
<shawn_selig29> ill ubntu search itunes and wine
<penguin92> viclim: ok im in alsa mixer
<prince_jammys> penguin92: hey
<HEP85> eyemean: it clearly had to do with the order of the disks, but we should have fixed it
<Didot> hi all
<hanfti> SERVER irc.german-elite.net
<Veeger1> wng-: I know works for me isnt a godd answer, but that is the one I used for my gutsy here
<wng-> alright, ill try it
<wng-> thanks
<penguin92> prince_jammys:  hey i have s ound problem on my hp pavillion laptop my friend reccomended you
<eyemean> this motherboard is giving me headahce, hahaha hep85
<prince_jammys> penguin92: well i'm flattered but i suck at hardware
<eyemean> i only just got hd last night aswell hep85
<viclim> penguin92: just c those setting, is the Master, Master M, and PCM is mute?
<penguin92> viclim: ill check hold on please
<HEP85> eyemean: I got the same s**t with v***a a few days ago. plugged new hd in and no more boot
<penguin92> viclim: both mm's are at 0
<viclim> penguin92: just increase the volume
<eyemean> ewwww vista, ithats why i like xp
<penguin92> how
<xzaz> Guys someone know a good solution for "Running local boot scripts"  There is nothing in my boot scripts, its empty.
<eyemean> but i prefer using ubuntu most of the time, keep windows for games and stuff like that
<viclim> penguin92: scroll up with ur mouse wheel or use the cursor
<shawn_selig29> i dual bootvista and ubuntu 7.10
<hakon_> I have a problem installing vlc in ubuntu 7.10
<^Migs^> what LInux Kernel does Ubuntu 7.10 use?
<chaosrl> how do i go about reinstalling libc6? it seems to be corrupt on my system
<^Migs^> which version, I mean
<penguin92> viclim: ok done that lemme check
<aolaus> hi, anyone have familiarity with the "java" command?
<viclim> ^Migs^: go to terminal and type uname -a
<^Migs^> "java" command sucks
<aolaus> fair enough
<^Migs^> I don't have a working Ubuntu terminal right now
<DRebellion> !info linux-image-generic | ^Migs^
<ubotu> ^migs^: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<^Migs^> but I NEED to know
<wng-> ^Migs^, 2.6.22-14-generic is most recent in repositories i think
<^Migs^> okay, thanks
<aolaus> I need to input arrays and parameters into a function
<eyemean> sorry hep85 brb im hungry and need to bite to eat
<penguin92> viclim: still not working
<aolaus> anyone know how?
<eyemean> wont be long hep85
<DRebellion> aolaus, this isn't a programming channel.
<viclim> penguin92: what sound card are you using
<aolaus> it's ubuntu-specific
<apples> can anyone help my ubuntu box decided to crash and I cant get into recovery mode it copmes up with sulogin: cannot open password database
<Pici> aolaus: Try asking in #java
<penguin92> its onboard my hp pavillion laptop
<aolaus> and.. I cannot join that channel
<aolaus> because I'm not identified
<aolaus> would you do me a favor and ask for me?
<Pici> aolaus: so register and identify then.
<Pici> !register | aolaus
<ubotu> aolaus: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<viclim> penguin92: wait ya..
<xzaz> Guys someone know a good solution for "Running local boot scripts"  There is nothing in my boot scripts, its empty.
<ubuntu_> k
<penguin92> viclim: appretiate the help
<hakon_> Hey pici ur back
<apples> i have booted with cd but can not find thid reocvery option
<xzaz> I can login with alt F2
<xzaz> Installed Ubuntu server twice, same issue
<apples> i have tried alt f2 also brings up errors on login
<xzaz> I ca login without any problems, but Apache2 is screaming for it at installation
<hakon_> PICI PICI PICI (just trying to get your attention since i do not know how to speak directly to one...)
<xzaz> Its running but mysql / phpmyadmin is dead
<Pici> hakon_: still having issues?
<apples> this also  /etc/init.d/rc: 2: sed: Input/output error it comes up with
<aolaus> Pici: thanks
<HEP85> eyemean: sorry I couldn't help you
<DRebellion> hakon_, if you mention someones name, their client will usually alert them.
<hakon_> Pici: Yep. i remember some of what the other guy told me
<xzaz> Someone know if you can delete those files in /etc/rc.local ?
<Pici> hakon_: Okay, what was that?
<apples> i want to some how run this fsck I think
<apples> but dont want to damage the sysem
<hakon_> I only remember changing From two ## to one # in a document and running som commandos in terminal
<apples> would be nice to have a shell though to work out my bad superblock I think it is
<penguin92> viclim: you still there?
<viclim> penguin92: i suggest u try type this in terminal: "sudo aptitude mpg123-esd"
<Pici> hakon_: Well... that could be anything.
<penguin92> viclim: ok hold on
<hakon_> Pici: Also, he told me it would enable a LOT of packages...
<apples> i tried adding the biot on the end of grubs run line and got a root bash but it wouldt let me add a new pass complained about the bad user name
<viclim> penguin92: ya...but it is 3.23am in the morning here...and i'm still having problem with my coding =.=
<apples> i guess this means my box is otally foxxed
<penguin92> viclim: lolwhat are you coding
<hakon_> Pici:  Help?
<viclim> penguin92: just trying to port some program from windows
<Pici> hakon_: Can you pastebin your sources.list please?
<viclim> penguin92: errr...open another terminal and launch alsamixer
<penguin92> viclim:  here is the paste bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/4596/
<apples> bugger i want ot get back in as I wrote a fabulous php script last ight
<feanorek> hi, got some problems with sonata 1.4.2 http://wklej.org/id/ac39de0279 can anyone help me ?
<hakon_> Pici: Wher can i find that. (sorry im a noob... We all have to start somewhere...)
<wng-> What happened to Veegerl?
<viclim> penguin92: just now u said both the Master and Master M is with the status MM?
<Pici> hakon_: run gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<penguin92> viclim: there are 2 mm one is pcm2 the other is iec958
<Pici> hakon_: then paste the contents on the pastebin.
<burlacutz> hy all
<hakon_> Pici: http://pastebin.com/m2b2eeabe
<feanorek> http://wklej.org/id/ac39de0279
<burlacutz> somebody from ro
<apples> someone can point me in the right direction any direction ?
<wng-> seen Veegerl
<wng-> !seen Veegerl
<viclim> penguin92: select pcm2 and press 'm'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen veegerl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<feanorek> can someone check out and maybe help me ? http://wklej.org/id/ac39de0279
<viclim> penguin92: sry about the aptitude...is actually 'sudo aptitude install mpg123-esd'
<viclim> penguin92: i always forgot that install option
<penguin92> viclim: w00t i heard a buzz
<BoeB> can someone tell me how to rip cd- with banshee in mp3?
<viclim> penguin92: buzz?
<Pici> hakon_: You have a lot of repositories disabled.
<penguin92> viclim: wait i can hear beeping when i mute but no sound gets p;layed
<hakon_> Pici: Do you think that is the problem?
<Pici> hakon_: Oh, it is the problem.
<hakon_> How do i enable?
<viclim> penguin92: means when u try to listen to music but there's only beeping?
<Pici> hakon_: Go into System>Adminsitration>Software sources and make sure that all the checkboxes (except for proposed) are checked
<chaosrl> is there any way to rollback a linux-header upgrade?
<Gnine> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<penguin92> viclim: it wont play any sounds but it will beep when i press the mutebutton on my keybaord
<ocha> whats the format of a ubuntu script in the text editor?  like .sh or something?
<chaosrl> my system upgraded from 2.6.22-14.47 to 2.6.33-17.51 and something with libc-dev broke
<viclim> penguin92: then i think u should do the 'sudo aptitude install mpg123-esd'
<Casey> How do I get to this window? http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/8524/pantallazokv7.png
<Tobias92> How do I add a font to openoffice in ubuntu?
<hakon_> Pici: done
<penguin92> viclim: i did its working now :) thanks for all the help
<viclim> huh
<Pici> hakon_: Now try do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install vlc
<ocha> what is a .sh file format?
<viclim> penguin92: so fast?
<Gnine> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<penguin92> viclim: god know what made it work but its working now lol
<viclim> ocha: shell script
<penguin92> thanks for the help
<ocha> viclim: how do you run it?
<viclim> penguin92: swt...ok then..good luck with ur exam
<xzaz> dmn ubuntu *need a brak
<xzaz> *break
<viclim> ocha: just click it and run or in terminal just ./xxx.sh
<penguin92> viclim: thanks,
<hakon_> Pici:  It is downloading. Ther was no option named "proposed" by the way
<MasterShrak> ok, so i put a script in /etc/cron.weekly/  how do i know which date its going to run on, i looked in /var/spool/anacron/cron.weekly and it says 20080211  must mean it was last run on feb 11th right?
<penguin92> viclim: byeee
<blah123> xxx?
<blah123> whoa!
<ocha> viclim: thanks :)
<Pici> hakon_: oh well.  at least its working now.
<forum2008> Feb 14 20:31:09 ubuntu-laptop oidentd[9881]: Connection from brown.freenode.net (216.165.191.52):0
<forum2008> Feb 14 20:31:09 ubuntu-laptop oidentd[9881]: [brown.freenode.net] 60093 , 6667 : ERROR : NO-USER
<forum2008> :(
<viclim> ocha: np
<W8TAH> im working on my ubuntu server - lvm is seeing fragments left of an old volume group that was on the disk -- how do i get rid of them so i can proceede?
<apples> no i still cant gte into recovery mode what the hell is wrong with this thing
<Casey> How do I get to this window? http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/8524/pantallazokv7.png Anyone?
<Daxe> Hey Everyone
<Pici> Casey: you don't it doesnt exist.
<alfred_metal> ola
<hakon_> Pici: I fucking love you if this works...
<viclim> Casey: i think that's a old version of installer for ubuntu live cd
<Gnine> it looked like the one on install from livecd
<alfred_metal> para  confirgurar los servidores en amule komo se ponen
<Pici> Casey: Its a proposed feature.
<Gnine> but 'cerrar' is spanish for 'close'
<viclim> Pici: means may exist in hardy?
<sinbox> !es
<Pici> viclim: *may*
<apples> cannot open password database there is not much on google about this can someone please tell me what it means apart from the obvious ?
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<porkpie> hi guys can anyone help please http://pastebin.com/d17de0aa8  I am really under pressure and can;t fix it ..... I did a distro upgrade from fiesty to gusty
<feysalus> Hi
<d2r2_> hi
<feysalus> is it possible to install a theme that changes everything (looks + _FONTS_ ) the default fonts are damn ugly and too big
<uk-male> hello, user question, in thunderbird, can i create aliasses to send from?
<Veeger1> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jappdev> porkpie: try running apt-get autoremove then upgrade
<feysalus> is it possible to oh
<feysalus> thanks ubotu
<porkpie> jappdev:tried it
<porkpie> same error
<viclim> feysalus: ubotu is a bot...u should thanks Veeger1
<Veeger1> np
<jappdev> porkpie: try apt-get purge mysql-client-4.1
<porkpie> jappdev: same problem :(
<RvD> Hi kind people. Can anyone here help me with a "little" wireless NDISWRAPPER problem?? I've been trying to get this to work for 3 days now, in I'm on the VERGE OF SUICIDE! :)
<tanubis> Hey everyone, I'm trying to set up a system of ubuntu routers between 3 stores and connect them all with openVPN. The openVPN thing is working fine, but I've never built a linux router before.  How do I go about making this thing a gateway for everyone else on the subnet?  http://pastebin.com/m5aa86cf0
<porkpie> fix it  pkg --force-depends mysql-client-4.1
<Tobias92> Please, could anybody tell me how to get greek fonts working in openoffice?
<hakon_> Pici: the speed from the ubuntu server seems very unstable...
<Pici> hakon_: What do you mean by unstable?
<jappdev> !openoffice | Tobias92
<ubotu> Tobias92: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<hakon_> Pici: Goes up and down
<Pici> hakon_: It happens.
<RvD> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rasel> ëþäè ïîìàãèòå íàñòðîèòü èíåò PPPoE ÷åðåç ñåòü
<hakon_> Pici: It worked... Thank you very much
<cheesypieces> hi guys, what are the advantages of ubuntu over kubuntu?
<ArionH> can somebody help me? i am having a problem with my computer logging me off. i am running ubuntu 7.10 64bit
<jappdev> cheesypieces: the only diff is one uses gnome, the other used kde
<Pici> cheesypieces: Ubuntu comes with the Gnome desktop by default, Kubuntu comes with KDE.  Nothing else.
<DaSkreech> Hello
<DaSkreech> anyone used lftp inside of a script before?
<viclim> good morning everyone, i'm going to bed now =.=
<neverblue> ArionH, describing the issue, rather than just asking for general help, might be a better approach, also, please keep it to one line, thanks
<DaSkreech> I'm trying to get it to use .netrc but it's being an idiot about it
<SteveJB> hi, whats the command to remove a file once i am in a directory?
<ArionH> ok
<jappdev> !rm |SteveJB
<ubotu> SteveJB: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Artmi> Where is the most usual place to put byte-compiled Emacs files under Ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> !lftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lftp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SteveJB> y jappdev and good ubotu
<ArionH> my computer is suddently logging me off with no apparent reason
<DaSkreech> !info lftp
<ubotu> lftp (source: lftp): Sophisticated command-line FTP/HTTP client programs. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.11-1 (gutsy), package size 369 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<Cew27> hey i need help with panels on gnome, i whish to make a small panel that doesnt have the ugly adjusters ont he side can anyone help ?
<RvD> No help with ndiswrapper and RTL8185 ?
<hakon_> Pici: What is the best torrent client used for ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Ktorrent ;0
<neverblue> hakon_, ktorrent, works great
<RvD> DaSkreech: Isn't that for Kubuntu?
<feysalus> how do I change the key binding to move windows from Alt+Drag mouse to superkey+drag mouse in gnome?
<jappdev> hakon_: are you trying to start a holy war?
 * DaSkreech whistles :)
<feysalus> RvD, Azureus 3.0.4.2 in classic mode
<cheesypieces> ok. what are the advantages of gnome over kde?
<RvD> feysalus: ahh, ok :)
<hakon_> jappdev: maybe
<Pici> cheesypieces: Its all personal preference.
<RvD> can anyone help with NDISWRAPPER ?
<neverblue> feysalus, System -> Preference -> Keyboard Shortbuts
<DaSkreech> cheesypieces: You like it better
<rasel>  :'(  PPPoEconf no vork
<DaSkreech> cheesypieces: Other than that nothing really :)
<Cew27> hey sorry for the large message above i realy didnt mean it
<crf> nick crf
<Pici> cheesypieces: You can always install KDE in Ubuntu or Gnome in Kubuntu if you want.
<DaSkreech> anyone used lftp ?
<crf> how do you change an icon on the desktop ?
<neverblue> RvD, there isnt things 'just for KDE' like you think things are just for 'windows' and not linux
<rasel> ðóñ åñòü
<neverblue> crf, change it, how so ?
<hakon_> Pici: Thnx for help. got to go
<crf> #
<crf>           Select the file or folder that you want to change.
<crf>         
<crf> #
<crf>           Choose File ▸ Properties. The properties window for the item is displayed.
<crf>         
<FloodBot2> crf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RvD> neverblue: no, sorry.. I know that :) It's just that it started with k hehe
<neverblue> !pastebin | crf
<ubotu> crf: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neverblue> !enter > crf
<PriceChild> neverblue, why is that necessary?
<crf> it's a bot
<ArionH> anyone know what could possibly log you off with no apparent reason in ubuntu 7.10 64 bit?
<neverblue> PriceChild, sorry?
<crf> I just pasted too much text
<feysalus> neverblue, the move window shortcut is Alt+F7, when I change it to something else, it doesnt make any difference, Alt+Drag mouse still moved the window
<PriceChild> neverblue, the floodbot informed him of all that.
<neverblue> PriceChild, old habit...
<neverblue> PriceChild, I can ease up on monitor, since your around
<neverblue> s/monitor/monitoring/
<rasel>  :|  :(
<neverblue> rasel, english only, sorry
<wng-> Veeger1, thanks a lot for your help earlier, for some reason the version you recommended worked perfectly
<crf> anyway, I was trying to figure out how to change the icon of a item on my desktop, and in the help, it says that in the preferences of the item in nautilus, I should be able to click on the icon
<wng-> now I have seperate channels for laptop speakers and headphones
<Veeger1> wng-: Totally great news
<Cew27> joi/join #ubuntuforums
<Veeger1> wng-: So sorry for the confusion
<rasel> ICQ433679717
<crf> and it should put up a dialog to select a new icon.
<neverblue> feysalus, not sure what else to change
<crf> But it doesn't work.
<wng-> Veeger1, I just wonder why the newer version didnt work at all
<crf> Nothing happens when I click the icon.
<Veeger1> wng-: I really should have told you which version I used
<chazco> How can I force an fsck to run (to prevent it occurring later when on battery)?
<neverblue> crf, so you want to select a new icon?
<dosyl> Is someon can help me to be able to print from Windows 98 ans XP on my printer on Ubuntu?
<crf> yes
<wng-> Veeger1, by the way, theres no special lines in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Veeger1> wng-: From what I understand.. which is very little.. it has something to do with version mismatch on the mixer
<rasel> HELP '<
<Pici> chazco: sudo touch /forcefsck and then reboot.
<neverblue> crf right click then select properties
<chazco> Ah thanks Pici ... was hoping Ubuntu was be good enough to detect the battery and skip, but nope.
<Veeger1> wng-: So glad you got it going
<silent> hey guys, it's valentine's day... in a linux channel
<arnath01>  if i try to add a new style to openoffice, it works initially but if i shut down openoffice and restart it, the custom style is gone? - i ask here because i think it may be some sort of permission issue?
<Veeger1> wng-: Have a great day
<wng-> Veeger1, me too, that's a deal-breaker on my end
<wng-> Veeger1, thanks a lot :)
<m11> can someone help with metacity not loading on ubuntu start ? top window border dont load. any help ?
<crf> neverblue, ok, then :)
<Veeger1> wng-: Any time
<misieq> hi! i have a problem with shorewall, i can't access some websites. i've dealt with it once and remember it is one option to set, afair something with ip fragmentation, anybody wants what is it?
<fyksen> Hey!
<neverblue> crf, there is a pic of the icon, if you select it, you should be prompted to change it
<silent> HI!
<misieq> *s/wants/knows/
<feysalus> ah, neverblue I found it under system->preferences->windows
<crf> ok, that's what is not working
<neverblue> feysalus, oh :O
<Kibbles> how do I quote with grep if I want to find "{\f " (without quotations) in a file?
<crf> When I click on it, nothing occurs.
<crf> It isn't selected. Nothing happens
<dosyl> Is someone can help me to be able to print from Windows 98 ans XP on my printer on Ubuntu?
<crf> If it does for you, I'll assume it is just me :D
<fyksen> Can somebody help me? I want to rezise many picture, and make them smaller for web and mailing, but i dont want to open one and one and make them smaller (gimp) is there a program who can rezise many picture? Need guid : ) Sry for the english : )
<neverblue> crf, keep it to one line, describe what you tried and what didnt work, using the word 'it' doesnt describe what your doing clearly
<crf> right-click --> properties of the item on my desktop
<crf> Then it says you're supposed to be able to select the icon.
<chazco> Pici - how can I force a full check on a drive that isnt present at boot time? I dont think its ever been checked :)
<crf> But that doesn't work for me
<fyksen> Can somebody help me? I want to rezise many picture, and make them smaller for web and mailing, but i dont want to open one and one and make them smaller (gimp) is there a program who can rezise many picture? Need guid : ) Sry for the english : )
<crf> I can't select the icon.
<jappdev> fyksen: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php
<Pici> chazco: If you unmount it, you can just do a regular fsck on it while the computer is running.
<chazco> Pici - Its a truecrypt volume... when I unmount it it ceases the be a device...
<Pici> chazco: oh.  I'm not really sure how you would go about doing that.
<mau> i'm looking for an usb dvb-t stick. any recommendations?
<chazco> Ah, thanks anyhow
<arnath01> does anyone know where openoffice saves styles etc?
<Cew27> PriceChild: hello when i open pidgin i get a mesage saying notice the nickname cew27 is not registered what does this mean
<Pici> arnath01: I don't, but #users.openoffice.org probably does.
<Daxe> i hate to be a bother and all.. and i know i just got in this channel and all but i could really use some help with my X .. What i did was i changed the monitor on my laptop (ibm t42) and now i cant change anything back.. like if i try to change the res or the driver it automatically goes back.. i tried installing fglrx and useing that but it doesnt work and i also tried editing the xorg.conf and its like ubuntu just ignores it all together
<PriceChild> !register | Cew27
<ubotu> Cew27: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<zsiavash> hello friends
<PriceChild> Cew27, if you follow those instructions, then put the password into pidgin (accounts > add/edit)
<zsiavash> i have a problem about my hard drive
<misieq> i have a problem with shorewall, i can't access some websites. i've dealt with it once and remember it is one option to set, afair something with ip fragmentation, anybody knows what is it?
<Cew27> PriceChild: where do i enter the /msg nickserv register + password ?
<zsiavash> it is not detected
<PriceChild> Cew27, you can put that in any irc window.
<_Oz_> wtf?
<chazco> Pici - I got it to show as /dev/loop0... what fsck command would I use to do as full a check as possible (with progress bar if thats possible)?
<Cew27> but wont people see my password ??
<zsiavash> it has some bad sectors
<PriceChild> Cew27, not if the first thing you put is a /
<PriceChild> Cew27, test it out first...
<PriceChild> Cew27, /msg nickserv help
<PriceChild> Cew27, do that without a space before the /
<ph0rensic> Cew27: No we will not see it, if you want you can type it in the freenode window
<m11> how to setup metacity to run on start ? windows top border are not showing.
<dogmeat> i upgraded my distro to gusty, now my video driver doesnt work
<silent> m11, what do you mean?
<silent> dogmeat, what driver?
<dogmeat> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.09-pkg2.run, in System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics Preferences does not show the device driver by name.
<pike_> chazco: command | zenity --progress  ?  ;p
<PriceChild> dogmeat, yeah... that's what happens when kernels are updated.
<m11> silent , after install window top border is not showing up, i must manually run metacity in terminal to be able to see window top borders
<PriceChild> dogmeat, please use the restricted driver manager included in ubuntu, after removing the current nvidia instillation.
<dosyl>  Is someone can help me to be able to print from Windows 98 ans XP on my printer on Ubuntu?
<eck090> hey, anybody use cedega?
<silent> m11, that's odd, I'd just reinstall metacity to make it reinstall it's init scripts, but perhaps there's another issue
<PriceChild> eck090, cedega have their own support forums, try there.
<silent> if you want you can try that... sudo apt-get --reinstall install metacity
<m11> silent , tryed that last night, no go :/ i try again
<eck090> that would be if anyone spoke in that channel >><
<eyemean> im back hep85, is there anyone u know who might be able to help?
<silent> m11, you could create an init script to do it, or add it to the "startup programs" dialogue
<dogmeat> PriceChild, how do i remove the current nvidia installation?
<PriceChild> dogmeat, I don't know how you installed it. Please read whatever howto you used to find out.
<zsiavash> i have problem with my hard drive,it isnt detected and it has bad sector i want to allocated file systems or retrieve my datas
<shawn_selig29> hi guys
<m11> silent, yes i could add it, but that is not how metacity should react , right ?
<shawn_selig29> i need some help setting up my ati mobitlity x1400 256mb vid car din ubuntu
<shawn_selig29> i dled the driver form atis site
<silent> m11, definitely not, I'm not sure why
<shawn_selig29> but it comes up with a error
<m11> silent , tnx, i reinstalled it and rebooted pc, i check now
<shawn_selig29> gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<shawn_selig29> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<shawn_selig29> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<zsiavash> i have problem with my hard drive,it isnt detected and it has bad sector i want to allocated file systems or retrieve my datas
<shawn_selig29> i get that error trying to run ati linux driver..can anyone help?
<zsiavash> i have problem with my hard drive,it isnt detected and it has bad sector i want to allocated file systems or retrieve my datas
<silent> zsiavash, you don't have to repeat yourself
<ph0rensic> zsiavash: Please dont flood
<m11> silent, even reinstall not working
<brobostigon> !patience | zsiavash
<silent> m11, hmm
<ubotu> zsiavash: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eck090> how do i get the updated gcc compiler?
<scott> can someone help me with my ipod on amarok, i keep getting "Failed to create lockfile on iPod mounted" when i try to connect it
<eck090> there was an apt-get command i just for get the whole thing
<PriceChild> eck090, "the updated"?
<sirius-black> hey
<m11> silent, it is server install with desktop on it
<eck090> it was like apt-get install ubuntu-essentials
<PriceChild> eck090, you don't need to worry about apt... the update-manager will notify you of updates by default.
<silent> m11, have you tried reinstalling the xserver?
<ph0rensic> zsiavash: If you want to retrieve your data, try looking up recovery software .. I hear the knoppix liveCD has some good tools on it for this
<PriceChild> eck090, ohhh yes
<PriceChild> eck090, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<silent> zsiavash, do an fsck
<eck090> thanks :)
<chazco> pike_ - It was fsck -C <other options etc> to get the progress bar :)
<m11> silent , it seems that is only metacity priblem, as when i run it on terminal , it shows windows borders normaly
<_Oz_> Well, I figured out my "slow keyboard" problem.
<sirius-black> hey, does anyone know what musical program you can use with a synthesizer?
<silent> m11, enable boot logging and check the logs
<ph0rensic> m11: I always find it ieasier to install the desktop and then the server packages on top of it
<_Oz_> I bought a new USB keyboard with backlighting.  USB is somehow slower than PS2.
<_Oz_> Don't know how or why, but I'm back to my old keyboard.
<zsiavash> sorry guys but the screen passes immidately and i afraid nobody have enogh time to read it
<_Oz_> Any idea as to why a USB keyboard is slower than a PS/2 one?
<ph0rensic> sirius-black: Have a look at ubuntu studio
<m11> ph0rensic: i dont want 5gb of packages , but thx
<ph0rensic> m11: For that I understand ..
<johndbritton> anyone in here familiar with the way launchpad translation works, im looking at doing something similar for the gallery2 project
<sirius-black> and how do you write like that with the message going to the server screen XD
<scott> can someone help me with my ipod on amarok, i keep getting "Failed to create lockfile on iPod mounted" when i try to connect it
<m11> silent, all i can see is metacity not loading at startup and human theme error
<silent> m11, try changing the theme and restarting
<m11> silent i need to install new team cause nothing is in atm
<m11> team = theme
<Stevethepirate> Haai. My sound doens't work.
<silent> m11, install a new theme
<silent> Stevethepirate, aplay -l
<m11> silent : cant open file / usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/Human.xml , i add new one now
<Stevethepirate> aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found...
<PriceChild> !sound | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sirius-black> btw
<Stevethepirate> PriceChild: I can't right-click.
<sirius-black> weren-t you supposed to use sumo app-add install?
<silent> m11, be sure to have the proper permissions on files within the theme directory
<sirius-black> or isnt it with an m
<PriceChild> Stevethepirate, I'm sorry for you.
<Stevethepirate> PriceChild: no
<Stevethepirate> [its not like i have a mac :( ]
<Stevethepirate> I can't right-click on the sound section.
<Stevethepirate> In fact, my sound works fine with a .24 kernel.
<silent> Stevethepirate, open a terminal and type "aplay -l"
<sirius-black> found the first error, it should be apt-get
<Stevethepirate> But then my wireless card doens't work.
<Stevethepirate> silent: aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found...
<silent> there you go
<silent> lspci
<silent> lsmod | grep snd
<Stevethepirate> returns null
<Stevethepirate> @ silent
<Stevethepirate> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<feysalus> hi
<Stevethepirate> is the sound driver.
<Stevethepirate> *device
<feysalus> is there a a way I can run an app in a 'clean environment' ?
<silent> Stevethepirate, have you tried "sudo apt-get install alsa-utils" ?
<feysalus> with no window manager etc.
<feysalus> only the X server
<Stevethepirate> silent: Yeah, latest version.
<silent> Stevethepirate, I'd compile from source, if you're comfortable with it
<danbhfive> feysalus: maybe you could setup a chroot or something
<Stevethepirate> silent: Like, its on latest version already.
<silent> Stevethepirate, the latest version in apt, or from the alsa website?
<Stevethepirate> In apt.
<sxealex_> does anyone know how to disable the MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 method of xauth?
<sxealex_> im trying to be able to run applications from another user on a remote  machine that use the xdisplay
<silent> Stevethepirate, get the latest source from alsaproject and build alsa
<Veeger1> Stevethepirate: From source as in  wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2
<Stevethepirate> silent: So you recommend i install from alsa
<Stevethepirate> okay.
<sirius-black> phoenixz: testing this
<sirius-black> hmm
<silent> Stevethepirate, usually works for me
<yorkedork> Stevethepirate: I've recently helped a friend with an snd-hda-intel style chipset - compiling 1.0.16
<Veeger1> Stevethepirate: Have you installed build-essential
<dosyl>  Is someone can help me to be able to print from Windows 98 ans XP on my printer on Ubuntu?
<Stevethepirate> Veeger1: I dunno
<sirius-black> silent: does this work?
<Stevethepirate> Veeger1: Whats the full name of the package?
<silent> sirius-black, eh?
<Veeger1> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<silent> does what work?
<sirius-black> yea, that works, did you get mine in the server window? XD
<sirius-black> just trying to figure out stuff
<boris> hi
<boris> how do i configure my internet connection ?
<sirius-black> i only downloaded linux 2 days ago, so i have to learn everything again
<sirius-black> hey
<shawn_selig29> can anyobdy help me install my ati x1400 vid card in my laptop
<Veeger1> yorkedork: Did you need to do the mixer as well to get the 1.016 working, user this am had issuse with 16
<sirius-black> isnt it already configured then?
<boris> shawn_selig29: you want AIGLX ?
<ooblez> hello all, im having an issue when installing
<shawn_selig29> boris, wats that?
<ooblez> would someone mind helping?:)
<Stevethepirate> silent: Will i need to restart after compiling from source?
<dosyl>  Is someone can help me to be able to print from Windows 98 ans XP on my printer on Ubuntu? If no , without comments!
<ooblez> i keep getting
<ooblez> "the ext3 file system creation in partition 1 of IDE1 master (hda) failed."
<boris> shawn_selig29: about your graphics card. do you want 3D effects with AIGLX, the hard way, or just 3D, the easy way
<boris> how do i configure my internet connection
<silent> ooblez, man fsck
<shawn_selig29> i dunno i want to play games and stuff movies etc..
<Fabio_Como> hello, i have a linux box with XDMCP active. which is the best option to have a "boot cd" just to remotely connect to that XDCMP terminal? thank you
<shawn_selig29> i dled the driver ffrom ati....but i get some error
<zsiavash> silent: file system of my hard is ntfs and gparted can not allocated the filesystem do you think fsck can work?
<boris> shawn_selig29: System>Administration>Restricted drivers manager
<edju> Isn't rsync supposed to copy hidden files?  I used -azv, and it didn't.
<shawn_selig29> i triedthat and need the cd...i dont got the cd handy..anyway aorund without the cd?
<danbhfive> !gutsysources | shawn_selig29
<ubotu> shawn_selig29: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<sirius-black> silent, what was the package-install command again, i thought it was "sumo apt-get install <package name>" but i have the feeling sumo is wrong XD as it gives the error "bash: sumo: command not found"
<Veeger1> shawn_selig29: system admin  software sources  remove the cd option
<silent> sirius-black, sudo
<silent> super user do
<sirius-black> ahh XD
<sirius-black> argh okay, that makes sense
<bender1337> does ubuntu have the serial_cs driver
<danbhfive> !tab > sirius-black become one with the tab / force
<boris> how do i manually configure my network (IP adress)?
<Stevethepirate> boris: ifconfig
<ooblez> eesh
<ooblez> anyone?:)
<ooblez> getting this error on install: the ext3 file system creation in partition 1 of IDE1 master (hda) failed.
<ogre> I cant get moto4lin to convert my phone into p2k mode. i have rizrz3 and I get these errors [error] Unable to open device [error] Please check preferences within moto4lin. has anyone dealt with this before and does anyone know how to get it working?
<Stevethepirate> silent:
<Stevethepirate> silent: noxville@virtue:~/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3$ ./configure
<Stevethepirate> checking for gcc... gcc
<Stevethepirate> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<ooblez> silent suggest fsck but sadly im a stupid newbie
<Stevethepirate> See `config.log' for more details.
<FloodBot3> Stevethepirate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boris> Stevethepirate: i said configure, not get information
<Stevethepirate> boris: What _exactly_ do you want to do?
<zsiavash> ooblez: type man fsck
<Stevethepirate> Change an ap?
<Stevethepirate> *I{
<Stevethepirate> *IP
<silent> Stevethepirate, , what they said, also, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<boris> Stevethepirate: i want to set a different IP adress
<porkpie> hi guy's is this the correct syntax for a mount in the fstab 192.168.1.100:/exports/zimbramail /nas/exports/zimbramail
<scjp_> locate find the lists alot of applications installed on the system, is there any command so that i can transfer the output into text file to read it
<silent> boris, man interfaces
<boris> Stevethepirate: i want it to be 192.168.100.16
<shawn_selig29> Veeger1, thxs rebootignonw
<Stevethepirate> boris: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.100.16
<bender1337> does ubuntu have the serial_cs driver
<Veeger1> np
<LukeLM> what does sudo stand for?
<silent> super user do
<porkpie> debian
<silent> gives the command root privileges
<LukeLM> ah, thank you
<Veeger1> Stevethepirate: ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel && make               is what I would use with that card
<silent> np
<ogre> I cant get moto4lin to convert my phone into p2k mode. i have rizrz3 and I get these errors [error] Unable to open device [error] Please check preferences within moto4lin. has anyone dealt with this before and does anyone know how to get it working?
<Stevethepirate> Veeger1: Let me see if build essentials fixes it first.
<silent> Veeger1, thanks, wasn't sure what flags he needed
<Gremzilla> If you do ctl+atl to get into terminal, whats the command to start gnome?
<gad0> I dont want all my partitions to be mounted & displayed automatically ?
<Veeger1> np
<silent> get build-essential too, you'll need it to compile
<yorkedork> Veeger1/Stevethepirate: you'll need a ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-codec=hda-intel-(type of your chipset)
<Odd-rationale> Gremzilla: startx
<Gremzilla> thanks!
<Stevethepirate> okay
<silent> yorkedork, is that required or does alsa autodetect? it's fairly good these days
<tanath> if i switch from compiz to metacity while running epiphany, epiphany crashes
<Odd-rationale> Gremzilla: or gdm
<silent> tanath, don't switch to compiz
<|_James_Bond_|> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<yorkedork> silent: i couldn't be absolutely positive, but a friend had a realtek in an nvidia 7050 that needed the hint
<tanath> silent, from compiz, not to. but why not?
<o7andrew> oh
<yorkedork> silent: (it wouldn't work with 1.0.14/15 whatever 7.10 defaults to atm)
<silent> tanath, stick to one , it's better
<silent> WM*
<tanath> silent, not really
<Veeger1> yorkedork: What is the chipset type for that card?
<gaten> is there anyway to start gdm from a windows machine using ssh and putty? mydesktop is logged out at home and I want to VNC in
<sirius-black> ph0rensic: how exactly are you supposed to set up the synthesizer in ubuntustudio?
<silent> tanath, you're right, switching between window managers is effective computing
<o7andrew> oh yeah
<tanath> silent, i vastly prefer compiz, but certain things don't work well with it running, so i temporarily switch to metacity and back
<bardyr> gaten, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<pike_> gaten: if you have a win32 version of sh or bash shell itd be pretty easy
<yorkedork> Veeger1: realtek alc883
<silent> tanath, bleh
<silent> compiz...
<tanath> silent, i said nothing about 'effective computing'. you said 'better' which is entirely subjective
<Veeger1> yorkedork: So his full command line would be?
<pike_> gaten: i thought you wanted to automate it bardyr's command will work manually
<solar_george> <tanath> metacity --replace
<silent> tanath, which is better effective or ineffective computing?
<gad0> is their a way I can remove automount of all my partitions automatically at bootup ?
<ogre> !moto4lin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moto4lin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tanath> solar_george, that's what i use
<silent> in b4 "hay thats rhetorical"
<yorkedork> Veeger1: my friends? ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-codec=hda-intel-realtek && make && sudo make install
<tanath> silent, what's better is when bugs are fixed. what's effective for me would be for epiphany not to crash
<Veeger1> yorkedork: thanks
<bender1337> does ubuntu have the serial_cs driver?
<o7andrew> silent: sometimes this is just a toy and eye-candy is cool
<silent> o7andrew, toys break
<yorkedork> Veeger1: the codec should vary on hardware type
<gaten> pike_: i should have phrased the qustion differnt. GDM is already started, but im not logged in at home. i need to login to my desktop remotely in order to VNC in
<o7andrew> ouch>yes,fully> tanath that is epiphany's fault not the window manager i bet
<solar_george> <tanath> try another window manager just to see if it has the same prob
<yorkedork> Veeger1: depending on the actual manufacturer of the hardware - they're all built to "intel hda" spec, but i imagine they need quirks, etc.
<pike_> gaten: you need to start vncserver?
<Veeger1> yorkedork: Where do you pull that out of the existing system lspci or lshw with a grep ?
<tanath> o7andrew, yeah, i never said it was a problem with the WM
<Veeger1> yorkedork: Agreed.. compatible  ...
<matholum> hello everyone, i have a qwik question... I am using mono and I would like to create/open an word file much like using the microsoft word com object in windows. Is there a library to use for open office?
<intarwebz> hey all, i have a pxe server setup but the clients don't seem to have PXE (even though they have network boot options)--is it possible to add PXE to a bios?  does anybody have advice or experience regarding this?
<tanath> solar_george, hrm.. any recommendations? i'm running gnome, and would prefer not to have to reload the panel and all that
<o7andrew> i'd just bug-report, 'cos it'll be low-end code won't it? >noob<
<eyemean> is there anyone who is an expert with grub pls?
<gaten> pike_: no, i need to login to my gnome desktop remotely.
<yorkedork> Veeger1: umm ... an lspci -v | grep Audio maybe; i'm not sure what you're asking
<gwork> gaten: you really need to login to your desktop, or will another X-session over an ssh wire suffice as well?
<tanath> solar_george, i honestly forget which other WMs i have. it's been so long since i've used them
<gaten> gwork: desktop. i want to run a vnc session. im already on my machine via ssh
<pike_> gaten: ok if you want a seperate session you just run vncserver but if you need to login to your current display you can: ssh in and vncserver :0.0   <-- i think then just run your vncclient to connect
<gaten> gwork: and im on a windows machine that i dont have admin rights to, so i dont see how i could get an Xsession (unless you have a trick i havent heard iof)
<sirius-black> hmm
<sirius-black> what the hell?
<bender1337> does ubuntu have the serial_cs driver?
<sirius-black> i used this command: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-*
<eyemean> grub expert?
<gwork> gaten: take pike_'s advice i guess. my trick would be to use xming with putty under windows.
<solar_george> <tanath> how about oroborus - you won't have to reload gnome or anything WM's are interchangable
<sirius-black> and it installed all music programs and video programs there are
<Baptiste> hello
<sirius-black> in ubuntu
<gaten> gwork: does that need to be installed or can it be run as a standalone?
<Xbehave> is there an ap to view/edit my bios?
<gwork> gaten: even from usb stick, once extracted..  i do it all the time... (especially with a portable putty)
<Baptiste> I remember of a software which creates stylistic pictures, sort of waves in 3D, that remind apple's wallpapers... does someone know its name?
<chimericalbrio> hey guys, i'm having trouble with bash right now, i'm logged into my box over ssh and whenever i start screen and try to use the backspace key, i get a wuff wuff message. how do i stop this?
<chimericalbrio> i tried setting term=screen
<chimericalbrio> i'm using mac os x's terminal, and backspace works fine all the time except in screen over ssh
<gaten> gwork: nice. faster than VNC? i'm going to check this out
<Veeger1> yorkedork: What I would like to know is.. where to get what is put after the --with-codec=  from a users system
<kriel> any suggestions on how to check an old drive? I've got half a dozen old, salvaged hard drives that I've no idea if they're good or bad. I'd like to check them without installing and then fsck'ing. (seems the long way, too much time) ... Any other suggestions?
<gwork> gaten: faster.. i can't tell. for one window: sure, but if your gimping: it's slow
<bender1337> does ubuntu have the serial_cs driver?
<arbogast> coment ke c
<lyakh> hi, can anyone disclose the secret - how does ubuntu 7.10 (kernel 2.6.22) manage to boot on my core2duo, where debian and stock kernels hang on acpi?
<Spencerical> arbogast: which language is that?
<yorkedork> well, what's the output of lspci?
<Vorbote>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<tanath> solar_george, oroborus doesn't have a replace feature
<yorkedork> Veeger1: sometimes you'll be able to tell from reported info, sometimes you'll have to look at the physical chip to know the actual hardware. and then, it's a matter of knowing the mapping between the hardware and the alsa codec config options
<tanath> solar_george, seems a lot of WMs don't
<gaten> gwork: right. thanks for the tip
<yorkedork> Veeger1: i might be able to tell you which to use if you can paste the output of lspci -v
<brobostigon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<o7andrew> THANX 4 THE VIDEO-TUTORIALS GUYS, YOU && UBUNTU ROCK!!!!
<solar_george> <tanath> thats odd - I last used others a while ago - i'll look some others up
<WindowsNT> Hi there. Question: I want to see my ubuntu session from Windows with VNC , but the VNC will connect only If I have previously logged in to ubuntu X server. Is there a way to force a login to X from SSH server so VNC server starts ?
<gaten> ignore -channels * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<gaten> oops
<WindowsNT> Hi there. Question: I want to see my ubuntu session from Windows with VNC , but the VNC will connect only If I have previously logged in to ubuntu X server. Is there a way to force a login to X from SSH server so VNC server starts ?
<Agrajag-> g'day, i've got sun java 6 installed, firefox says it's installed in "about:plugins", but i don't see any java applets, and when i try to open the java console it says "The java support in the browser has been disabled". In preferences there is a tick next to "Enable Java".
<Svish> how can I ls for files newer than on hour?
<WindowsNT> (sorry for the repeat, but i thought that non/regged users won't post)
<chimericalbrio> anyone have any idea about how to fix this screen backspace problem?
<sirius-black> how do you start the jack server?
<scjp_> which version of oracle is free on ubuntu  ?
<jappdev> sirius-black man jackd
<al-_-Gir> how u can know if my modem will be suported by ubuntu  ?
<al-_-Gir> or any other linux ?
<yorkedork> Svish: the easiest way is ls --sort=time
<WindowsNT> hmmm none ?
<kostkon> al-_-Gir, what type of modem do you have?
<sirius-black> jappdev: i know, i installed it, but itś still giving the same error
<yorkedork> Svish: you'd have to get into some Unix geekery to filter, etc.
<kostkon> al-_-Gir, usb or modem/router?
<eyemean> hi, grub is messed up, if i do windows repair will it install over grub so i can atleast use windows untill i know what to do about ubuntu?
<Veeger1> yorkedork: Thanks.. had to get the door... neighbor needs some help
<kostkon> al-_-Gir, winmodem?
<Stevethepirate> eyemean: yar.
<Stevethepirate> windows pwnts ur mbr
<eyemean> cheers stevethepirate
<al-_-Gir> kostkon , thomson
<exodos> where can I disable update-grub hook when upgrading the kernel?
<pmratpoison> hello! what is the equivalent of "moving to trash" via terminal?
<kostkon> al-_-Gir, usb?
<sirius-black> move to nul?
<Stevethepirate> pmratpoison: Well, theres no command to do that
<Stevethepirate> sirius-black: No.
<Stevethepirate> the 'Trash' is really a folder.
<Stevethepirate> Just as in windows.
<Stevethepirate> If you want to permanently delete it
<Stevethepirate> rm file
<Stevethepirate> if you want to move to trash
<sirius-black> well in windows there was a nul device which was... well... nothing
<visualdensity> hey guys, I've been having some weird nautilus crashes and the windows doesn't respond to my clicks anymore. after a hard restart, I found a nautilus-debug-log.txt in my ~/. I'm wondering if anyone has this same problem? What might be the cause?
<Stevethepirate> its like, mv file ~/.trash
<Stevethepirate> i think
<pmratpoison> Stivethepirate: mv /path/to/trash is what i mean I guess
<Villano> Hello everyone !
<pmratpoison> ah!
<sirius-black> how do you start the jack server?(i have installed it)
<Stevethepirate> visualdensity: I was having that problem
<Stevethepirate> sirius-black: jackd methinks
<Stevethepirate> visualdensity: Since i updated to hardy.
<visualdensity> Stevethepirate: how did you fix it?
<Stevethepirate> visualdensity: I went back to gutsy :P
<pmratpoison> and what is the equivalent of " > " but not for standard out, but for error msgs?
<Stevethepirate> cat
<Stevethepirate> cat ./script file.out
<Stevethepirate> or you could
<Stevethepirate> ./script > file.out
<visualdensity> Stevethepirate: hmm.. unfortunately, i AM on gutsy. :-S
<clubs> I have no sound.
<pmratpoison> > makes the standard output
<pmratpoison> I think there is another operator for error output
<solar_george> <tanath> try icewm-lite  I think it has one
<Stevethepirate> visualdensity: I'd rm -rf ./nautilus
<mjw-> !sound | pmratpoison
<ubotu> pmratpoison: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Stevethepirate> and then restart
<visualdensity> Stevethepirate: alright
<visualdensity> Stevethepirate: I'll give it ago after my mail checking. :)
<pmratpoison> mjw ummmmmm
<pmratpoison> w?
<visualdensity> Stevethepirate: thanks mate.
<tanath> solar_george, i have icewm, but it'll replace the panels with it's own
<anoym2000> i have this dam probem : E: Typ »ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/« ist unbekannt in Zeile 28 der Quellliste »/etc/apt/sources.list«
<anoym2000> E: Die Liste der Paketquellen konnte nicht eingelesen werden.
<anoym2000> Bitte rufen Sie »Einstellungen« / »Paketquellen« auf, um das Problem zu beheben.
<Stevethepirate> visualdensity: np
<Stevethepirate> hope u fix ur problem.
<centrex> pmratpoison, instead of >, use 2>
<Villano> I have a postfix/Courier-POP3 installed and running in a Local Network. Everything goes fine for now. But now, I want to use the usernames from an Active Directory Server as mailboxes
<pmratpoison> centrex thnx!
<Villano> ...........
<visualdensity> Stevethepirate: I hope so too. If not, I'll just reinstall
<sxealex_> anyone know anything about MIT MAGIC COOKIES?
<Stevethepirate> visualdensity: Sigh.
<hdevalence> where do I set the text that shows at login? Not the MOTD, but the text shown before login
<Stevethepirate> I had to :(
<anoym2000> no
<tanath> solar_george, oh, wait. icewm-lite.. apparently has no taskbar.. i can try that :)
<visualdensity> Stevethepirate: sh*t happens. ;) thanks again. appreciate it
<Stevethepirate> visualdensity: mp
<Stevethepirate> *np
<Villano> Any idea ?  Anyone ?
<sxealex_> im not hungry and dont wanna have a magic cookie
<sxealex_> can anyone help me
<sxealex_> o.O
<erUSUL> sxealex_: can you give any context?
<david> argh :B OpenPGP doesn't quite work as I'd like it to ;)
<david> "pub" key seems to be private
<sxealex_> i have a php scrip that runs an app
<sxealex_> as sudo
<sxealex_> i had it working fine yesterday
<sxealex_> DISPLAY=:0 app
<pmratpoison> if the contents of a folder are just empty folders, it it considered empty? (i.e. will rmdir erase it?)
<sxealex_> now it says MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1
<erUSUL> pmratpoison: do not think so but never tried
<sxealex_> invalid
<pmratpoison> guess trial & error time
<solar_george> <tanath> openbox? - I'm just guessing here
<erUSUL> pmratpoison: but rmdir has the -p option analog to the one for mkdir ;)
<tanath> solar_george, no, icewm-lite is good
<sxealex_> .Xauthority files dont seem to work and was hoping to diable them completely since it doesnt need to be a secure system
<tanath> solar_george, i've switched from metacity to ice without prob, and ice to compiz without prob, now about to try compiz to metacity again
<solar_george> <tanath> does that fix it then i.e. epiphany
<Vorbote> pmratpoison: no, because each empty folder inside the top folder make it full. to erase a folder with any contents you need the -r flag (and the -f flag if the permissions are restrictive).
<pmratpoison> well, all I want to do is erase all the empty subfolders of a folder and those subfolders that have empty subfolders themselves
<tanath> solar_george, hmm... switching to metacity this time didn't crash it
<pmratpoison> so unless I use find I can't do -r, as Vorbote suggested
<Vorbote> pmratpoison: in principe rm -r would be enough.
<sxealex_> erUSUL: no clue?
<Vorbote> pmratpoison: use rm
<pmratpoison> yeah, but that would delete full folders as well
<Vorbote> pmratpoison: rmdir only works on truly empty directories
<sxealex_> <:(
<erUSUL> sxealex_: no sorry
<sxealex_> its ok
<sxealex_> thanks
<tanath> solar_george, maybe it's because i went from compiz, to metacity, to icewm, to compiz, to metacity, lol
 * sxealex_ nods
<Vorbote> pmratpoison: remeber that in UNIX and POSIX OSs (like Linux), everything is a file, even a directory inside a directory.
<pmratpoison> so how would you do that? delete all the empty subfolders and subfolders that only contain empty subfolders with a single command ?
<sanozuke> hello
<solar_george> <tanath> random things happen - things never make sense
<Ermok> hi
<sanozuke> ubuntu
<sanozuke> hi
<Joetheodd> Happy valentines day everyone.
<tanath> solar_george, i seem to be having a lot of stability issues with epiphany though :/
<Odd-rationale> !hello | sanozuke
<ubotu> sanozuke: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sxealex_> pmratpoison: rm -rf directory
<xthegoat121x> So, I read somewhere that it is possible to have direct rendering with an ATI v.c. without using XGL.. how?
<tanath> solar_george, oh, everything makes sense... it's just a matter of whether we understand it or not :P
<mark4> is there a way to set the size of icons on the desktop?
<djp_> How can I remove the Ubuntu logo and replace with the gnome footprint?
<sanozuke> i got ubuntu
<bardyr> xthegoat121x, using the latest drivers
<sanozuke> 5.10
<Flannel> pmratpoison: rmdir could.  but you have to start at a bottom folder with -p (it only deletes empty ones)
<sanozuke> i got ubuntu 5.10
<mark4> they are kinda huge
<Odd-rationale> sanozuke: Good for you.
<dogmeat> i'm over here crying right now.
<sanozuke> no
<scjp_> does anybody install oracle on ubuntu ?
<tanath> sanozuke, you could use an upgrade
<solar_george> <tanath> I don't use epiphany
<Cpudan80> !oracle | scjp_
<ubotu> scjp_: If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<Flannel> sanozuke: If you can, you should upgrade to 6.06.
<dogmeat> tears, just streaming down my cheeks
<sanozuke> oracle
<christian__> hi! can anybody help me with a strange login problem? sometimes i don't get any nautilus desktop, the system works fine... but to get the desktop working again I need to do a sudo init 1 and after sudo init 5 to get everything right...
<sanozuke> i want xubuntu
<pmratpoison> sxealex_ not really, that would delete the full folders as well, I want to keep them
<scjp_> thank you Cpudan80
<Odd-rationale> sanozuke: do sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<Cpudan80> scjp_: No idea if that actually works
<xthegoat121x> bardyr, ok... well the question is, I'm using the Restricted Drivers, should I be using something different?  B/C when I look at my list of running apps, I see XGL in the list, and boy does it eat memory.
<sanozuke> i have a cd with ubuntu 5.10
<tanath> sanozuke, it's basically ubuntu with xcfe installed. you can do that yourself if you like
<sxealex_> oh only empty ones?
<Flannel> sanozuke: Getting xubuntu is as easy as installing xubuntu-desktop, but since you're using an old version (that isn't supported anymore), you'll need to change to a working repository
<sanozuke> ok
<tanath> solar_george, it's become my main browser, over firefox even
<sxealex_> pmratpoison: i think you need an sh script for that
<Flannel> sanozuke: If you haven't installed yet, you ought to download a new version.  And you should obviously get a xubuntu CD
<bardyr> xthegoat121x, well i guess you need to wait to hardy is released or download the newest drivers from ati.com and install them manually
<solar_george> <tanath> hope it sorts itself out then
<tanath> solar_george, largely because it's fast and leightweight, and does several of the things i liked about firefox
<pmratpoison> I guess
<tanath> solar_george, hrm, indeed
<xthegoat121x> bardyr, all right.
<scjp_> okie it means in that in this channel 1218 peoples and no body use oracle that  great
<catarinajob> hi
<sanozuke> i made a xubuntu cd
<catarinajob> hii !
<Odd-rationale> tanath: Isn't firefox one of epiphany's dependencies?
<silverblade> using nothing but cardboard tubes and glue?
<sanozuke> what is ephifany
<tanath> Odd-rationale, i don't believe so. it uses the gecko engine, but i don't think it's dependant
<tanath> sanozuke, a web browser
<tanath> sanozuke, designed for gnome
<jappdev> !epiphany
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sanozuke> i tought it was a literal figure
<tanath> !epiphany-browser
<Odd-rationale> tanath: Last time I tried installing epiphany from a CLI system, it wanted to install ff along with it. Do you have ff installed rioght now?
<tanath> Odd-rationale, i do...
<tanath> Odd-rationale, i still use it once in a while. lemme check the dependencies
<Odd-rationale> tanath: OK That makes sense.
<sanozuke> does anyone know how to make a boot cd in xp to erase ubuntu and install xubuntu from a cd
<Flannel> sanozuke: You just need to download/burn a xubuntu CD
<mjw-> !burb | sanozuke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mjw-> !burn | sanozuke
<Odd-rationale> sanozuke: Download the xubuntu iso from xubuntu.org. burn it to a cd and boot and then install.
<ubotu> sanozuke: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<tanath> Odd-rationale, you're right.. it does depend on firefox
<mark4> is there a way to change the size of icons on my desktop? its like i can fit six ina vertical line and ive filled up that column
<bardyr> sanozuke, boot into ubuntu, download the iso, right click on it and click burn to cd
<Flannel> sanozuke: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install has instructions (the four at the top) just make sure you get a xubuntu iso
<Ender> alright, so, i'm having an installation issue with ubuntu
<sanozuke> yes
<Odd-rationale> tanath: I think that is rather odd.
<mark4> i would prefer about 1/8 the size of icons if i can have it
<Flannel> I'm sorry.  sanozuke: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<jappdev> sanozuke: http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<tanath> Odd-rationale, indeed...
<sanozuke> but ubuntu doens't desapear
<bofh80> mark4, yes, right click on them, and hit Stretch Icon, can make it bigger or smaller
<solar_george> <tanath> <Odd-rationale> the ubuntu epiphany uses the ff gui engine (XUL) as well as geko
<javb> i used to click on desktop and all my sticky notes in gnome used to hide. Now, the dont and i have to rigth click on 'sticky notes icon' and then click on 'hide notes' .. any idea of how to put this back ?
<Odd-rationale> tanath: For a light-weight gtk+ web browser, I'd go with kazehakase.
<Flannel> sanozuke: Once you install xubuntu overtop of ubuntu, Ubuntu will disappear (of course, Xubuntu is still Ubuntu, but thats not what you mean)
<sanozuke> ! boot cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mark4> erm right click on theme where?
<Ender> can anyone tell me why ubuntu would hang during installation (using a live cd), when my system has 2 gb of ram?
<duncanm> who's in charge of the backports?
<bofh80> mark4, no, right click on the icons you want to resize and you can hit stretch icon i will check for desktop settings in a sec
<Odd-rationale> tanath: Doesn't seem to make sense to me to make a broswer simply depend on another web browser...
<sxealex_> pmra
<rpj8> Hey guys. I downloaded the Firefox3 beta 3, extreacted it, and tried to create a symbolic link to it in /usr/local/bin . However, when trying to run /usr/loca/bin/firefox, I get '-bash: /usr/local/bin/firefox: No such file or directory
<Flannel> duncanm: the backports team.  #ubuntu-backports
<sxealex_> oops
<Che-Anarc> If Direct Rendering is not enabled after install... should I try enabling it somehow?... or does it just mean that there are no appropriate drivers for my system?
<tanath> Odd-rationale, japanese, eh? explains the name
<pike_> Ender: might try alternate install cd or could be an issue with cdrom
<mark4> err no. how do i set the DEFAULT.  i dont want to have to go thru every single icon every time i put it on my desk and MAYBE get them all the same size
<Ender> i checked it for errors, came up clean
<tanath> Odd-rationale, yeah. i guess they're only so far in development?
<mjw-> Che-Anarc: what does lspci | grep -i vga   return?
<Ender> ran a memtest
<sxealex_> commands
<sxealex_> fi
<mark4> yea thats just modifying ONE icon. how do i set the default for ALL icons
<bofh80> mark4, i'm lookin, but generally speakin, none of my icons are the same size lol
<Ender> everything shows up green, but it sticks on 15%
<Odd-rationale> tanath: I guess so...
<mark4> also, the virtual size of the icon did not change so all i did was shrink its size and i STILL have room for only 6 icons per column
<solar_george> <tanath> if ubuntu built against XULrunner instead of XUL that wouldn't be the case any more
<tanath> solar_george, sounds good. perhaps they ought to do that then
<Che-Anarc> mjw- VGA Comptable controller: Intel Corporation 82830 CGC rev 4
<tanath> Odd-rationale, does kazawhatitsface support quicksearch bookmarks?
<Ender> do you think it would be an issue that i'm trying to install to a usb external hard drive?
<mark4> erm keep aligned keeps them aligned to the same column but actually i can misallign icons on a horizontal
<tanath> Odd-rationale, and any sort of adblock extension?
<christian__> hi! can anybody help me with a strange login problem? sometimes i don't get any nautilus desktop, the system works fine... but to get the desktop working again I need to do a sudo init 1 and after sudo init 5 to get everything right.. I think it depends on the network manager applet, but not sure :-(((
<solar_george> <tanath> it has lead to epiphany calling itself ff as well
<Odd-rationale> tanath: Don't know. Sorry. Try it. You can always apt-get remove.
<Aline> oi
<mjw-> Che-Anarc use a pastebin to paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  so I can see it
<tanath> Odd-rationale, oooh, awesome. it goes one better
<Odd-rationale> tanath: No adblock plugin. Fortunately, there are other ways to do it.
<tanath> Odd-rationale, support for regex. also has mouse gestures :)
<tanath> Odd-rationale, such as?
<tanath> Odd-rationale, i don't want to filter through privoxy again... :/
<Odd-rationale> tanath: Privoxy or custom /etc/hosts file.
<jonkri> i have a problem with my hard-drive, and i'm afraid i've lost all the contents... :'( this is what dmesg says: http://rafb.net/p/oT0Bq888.html
<christian__> is there any way to see why nautilus sometimes does not start and sometimes it does after login???
<Odd-rationale> tanath: I personally use the latter.
<tanath> Odd-rationale, oh, the hosts file is a definite no no, lol
<jonkri> is there any software that can help me?
<tanath> Odd-rationale, waste of memory, and not customizable enough
<tanath> Odd-rationale, i'd rather use privoxy
<tanath> Odd-rationale, thanks for the recommends though
<Odd-rationale> tanath: np. In linux, you always have a choice. :)
<Didot> i always can't enter to irc.dal.net why/
<catarinajob> hi !
<catarinajob> i have a questios
<catarinajob> question
<catarinajob> my messenger is a bit confuse
<solar_george> <tanath> <Odd-rationale> and if you break it you get to keep both pieces
<tanath> solar_george, lol
<catarinajob> i use pidgin internet messenger
<Odd-rationale> solar_george: Been there, done that.
<christian__> hi, is there anybody who can help me with nautilus desktop not working properly???
<hakon_> I need help because after i installed the drivers for my wi-fi the speed dropped to 200kb.s... i need a new driver
<tanath> Odd-rationale, kazahakase seems pretty basic so far
<Didot> i use xchat
<tanath> Odd-rationale, oh, ho.. just tried 'expert gui'
<dalnew> does anyone here know how to automatically set a value in a file on startup? I tried adding echo 1 > /location/file in rc.local, but it doesn't seem to set it correctly. I know it would need root, but rc.local should have that right?
<Odd-rationale> tanath: It starts almost 2x faster than ff
<Che-Anarc> mjw- http://pastebin.ca/904318    its a bit messy in some parts since I am trying to get my touchscreen up and running
<Didot> hi desti
<tanath> Odd-rationale, seemed about the same as epiphany for me
<gaten> dalnew: what about putting a shell script in the rc.3 folder that has the command you want?
<Odd-rationale> tanath: kazehakase at least doesn't require ff. So I like to use it for minimum systems.
<mjw-> Che-Anarc but glxinfo | grep -i direct returns no?
<bofh80> mark4, still there?
<jimcooncat_> catarinajob: please just ask your question
<quaalx> anyone know how to make vnc start before/at the login screen
<quaalx> so i can use it to login
<quaalx> i have no monitor connected
<Che-Anarc> mjw- Yes returns "No"  :-(
<nuzolx> list
<mjw-> Che-Anarc is this a somewhat old system?
<Gm4n> quaalx: do you care if you log into the console or not?
<quaalx> Gm4n, i use ssh to work on the server also, so no
<Gm4n> then just ssh in, vnc4server
<Gm4n> then connect up
<Che-Anarc> mjw- Yeah a little Toghbook P3 866 Laptop.
<quaalx> hmm
<quaalx> ok will try
<quaalx> thanks
<Cpudan80> quaalx: Its possible -- the instructions are ehh hang on
<christian__> hi! where can I check for error messages after login?
 * Gm4n recommends using ssh tunnels to encrypt your connection
<shawn_selig29> hi guys
<Cpudan80> quaalx: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<tanath> Odd-rationale, hmm.... good thing i tend to play around in the prefs/options before i use an app... i just learned they set the mouse gestures a little differently from standard. standard gestures for previous/next tab are set to close previous/next tabs!
<Che-Anarc> Probaby cant support DRI?
<Cpudan80> quaalx: gdm is now at /etc/gdm -- other than that the instructions are accurate
<shawn_selig29> i just ran th einstaller for forstwire.....but now when i try to run it it does nothing and theres no icon for th eprogram either......can anyone hlep me out?
<ooblez> hello again, could use a hand
<tanath> Odd-rationale, close all prev/next, that is
<quaalx> Cpudan80, cool thanks
<ooblez> been told to do this: "Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager"
<ooblez> this is xbunutu
<ooblez> not sure what im doing
<ooblez> oh rather cant find applications:p
<bofh80> mark4, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75044.html   < should be useful
<Odd-rationale> tanath: Have fun!
<prince_jammys> ooblez: what are you trying to do?
<tanath> Odd-rationale, and up is close tab, instead of new tab... weird
<tanath> Odd-rationale, heh, thanks
<dalnew> gaten: I suppose that will work, but why wouldn't the rc.local work?
<Odd-rationale> tanath: pn
<Odd-rationale> *np
<jappdev> dalnew: my rc.local calls /bin/sh, if you use a bashism, you'll need to change that to /bin/bash
<jjg_> hi ... i am new to ubuntu and am remotely supporting someone trying to get a PC online ... they have installed a new NIC and the LEDs are on indicating that the kernel loaded the appropriate driver ... I would expect to be able to dhclient at this point, but it isn't working .. do i need to use a tool to configure the new NIC?  if so, where can i find the GUI?
<mjw-> Che-Anarc http://pastebin.ca/904323   ....you may need to load some modules, see my modules section
<mjw-> Che-Anarc but ignore the rest...especially my device section ;)
<jappdev> jjg_: ifconfig will give you information about your network config, also take a look at /etc/network/interfaces
<jjg_> jappdev : we aren't seeing eth0 in ifconfig
<Veeger1> I lost the ability to play any type of video, flash wmv, mpg... I removed and reinstalled firefox and flash originally thinking it was only flash videos, butit seems to be all video.  Reinstalled nvidia deivers and restricted extras.. any suggestions
<danbhfive> jjg_: is nm-applet running?
<dalnew> jappdev: ahh that may be it... mine is still #!/bin/sh -e
<tanath> Odd-rationale, looks pretty good. has potential, but they need the ability to whitelist cookies (and maybe js too)
<jjg_> danbhfive : not sure, how to tell?... ps aux | grep nm-applet ?
<Odd-rationale> tanath: Yeah, it is still fairly new.
<Cew27> does anyone know where to get a script that disables compiz when running a game
<tanath> Cew27, you could switch to metacity first
<dalnew> jappdev: actually I added #!/bin/bash already immediately before i did the echo 1 > blah
<prince_jammys> Cew27: you can disable it by hand
<danbhfive> jjg_: yeah, seems like that would work.  nm-applet puts an icon for a gui configuration of your network connection
<dalnew> do i still need to remove the #!/bin/sh -e from the top of rc.local
<tanath> Cew27, make a shortcut that runs 'metacity --replace' and another that runs 'compiz --replace' to switch back and forth
<preaction> will the i386 ubuntu work with amd64 processors?
<Cew27> prince_jammys:  i know but i heard of a script that does it when i open any game
<erUSUL> preaction: yes
<preaction> erUSUL, thanks
<Veeger1> Cew27: Isaw one in this channel earlier today wine"something"  you might try in #winehq
<jjg_> danbhfive : i have a newbie at the keys and he says there is a '?' for it
<prince_jammys> Cew27: how does the script know you're opening a game?
<mjw-> Che-Anarc you are using the right driver though at least.
<quaalx> Gm4n, since you seem to know a bit about this.. is there a way to open a terminal from the server to the client (through ssh) and have the app remain open even if you close the window on the client side?
<Cew27> Veeger1: i know a person showed me but i cant find it
<danbhfive> jjg_: is this ubuntu?
<jappdev> jjg_ you can use sudo lshw so see what hardware the kernel recognizes, the leds will light up even if the driver hasn't loaded
<Cew27> prince_jammys: its beyond me
<erUSUL> quaalx: use gnu screen
<quaalx> an app for example, irssi
<Aranel> Whats the last version of Compiz Fusion ?
<quaalx> gnu screen..
<prince_jammys> Cew27: anyway, I don't know about that script but check what tanath  said
<preaction> quaalx, screen is best, or nohup if you don't care about ever being able to see that program again
<jjg_> jappdev : uh oh, ok .. is there a way to use lsmod and detect what driver should be loaded?
<quaalx> preaction, screen needs to be installed on server or client or both?
<jjg_> danbhfive : yes, ubuntu
<preaction> quaalx, just the server
<quaalx> ok
<tanath> yeah, as long as you don't run epiphany, you should be fine... lol
<Cew27> tanath: i am switching manualy at the moment but it is abit annoying
<preaction> quaalx, you log in, type "screen", and then do what you need to. find a tutorial for screen it's quite powerful and takes a little getting used to
<tanath> Cew27, yeah, that's why i made the shortcuts :)
<prince_jammys> tanath: you mean for her to make two bash one-liner scripts and have them on her desktop?
<kwrobel2008> HI everybody. Can anybody help me with a particular dovecot/sieve issue?
<kraut> moin
<quaalx> preaction, hmm
<tanath> Cew27, i have the blackbox icon for compiz, since i couldn't find the official ones, lol
<kraut> was ist denn der knetworkmanager unter gnome?
<quaalx> i guess its already installed on ubuntu
<Aranel> Whats the last version of Compiz Fusion ?
<tanath> prince_jammys, no, just a regular shortcut
<Gm4n> quaalx, I'm a little confused about your question
<tanath> prince_jammys, right click on the desktop kinda shortcut
<Cew27> tanath: what does the blackbox icon have to do with anything lol
<Gm4n> you want to have the ssh tunnel open from server to client?
<prince_jammys> tanath: how?
<preaction> quaalx, the two things to remember are Ctrl+A, ". and ctrl+a, d. the first one lists the different screens you have, and the second one "detaches" you from the screen. then you can run "screen -R" to reattach yourself after you log-in again
<tanath> Cew27, 'cause it looks like a black cube, so makes me think of compiz :P
<quaalx> Gm4n, right, and have the ability to close the program that is open in the terminal, and it still remain open. a program like irssi for example.
<prince_jammys> tanath: shortcut to what?
<mikke> Hello. I have a WDC 500GB external disk, -ubuntu 7.10. When I don't use my WDC for a time then it goes to "power-saving-mode" and unmount itself. Can I fix this? It use USB connection
<Cew27> tanath: ahh got you now lol
<tanath> prince_jammys, i made one that runs "compiz --replace" and another that runs "metacity --replace"
<danbhfive> jjg_: well, I admit im pretty ignorant of these things, but you could try just running nm-applet   and then finding the icon that shows up, and see if you can work from there
<prince_jammys> tanath: oh one of those gnome thingys - gotcha
<dZen|n|> nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio no sound on that card I was told last night that my sound would't work with my kernel, can somebody help me here ? I have now spended a lot of my time just tou figure out wtf is going on.
<Veeger1> mikke: I heard something about having to use windows to turn off sleep mode on an external drive, but I thought it was seagate
<Webu> !pls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pls - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<feysalus> Hi, I have one final step before my ubuntu setup is totally complete - how do I make the fonts in wine look good like they did in windows? instead of that unreadable courier font for everything?
<Webu> Is Rhytmbox supposed to open .pls-files?
<Gm4n> quaalx, so we aren't talking about VNC any more?
<quaalx> Gm4n, nah just term
<Gm4n> ah, that was my confusion ;)
<quaalx> Gm4n, i think screen is my answer
<Webu> Somehow it doesn't do anything at all when i'm trying to listen an Internet radio station :/
<Gm4n> yeah, screen sounds like the right thing
<genii> feysalus: ps install msttcorefontsPerha
<Cew27> tanath: meh ill make the scripts and add a kayboard shotcut ;)
<genii> bah touchpad
<tanath> Odd-rationale, arg, kazahakase doesn't let you use gestures when no tabs are open... that sucks. i like using U for new tab...
<Cyanide1> i need help my music from windows that i moved over on a external hard drive wont play on ubuntu
<feysalus> genii,  I installed it
<tanath> Cew27, whatever works for you. you should only have to do it once, so...
<mjw-> Che-Anarc any luck?
<Veeger1> dZen|n|: I will try to help if you want, bit One guy did say they will not work.. he had no links to back it up
<Cew27> tanath: wait, how do i make the script isnt it #bin/bash then the command or something
<Odd-rationale> tanath: Sorry, never really got used to mouse gestures...
<tanath> Cew27, might be easier with shortcuts though if someone else wants to use your computer
<h-town> is there a way to restore my ubuntu os or to reinstall it easily?
<Webu> Cyanide1: you're trying to listen .mp3-music right?
<Cyanide1> yeah
<tanath> Odd-rationale, the basic ones are easy, and come in handy. left for back, right for forward, etc
<dZen|n|> Veeger1: I would be so happy if you did, I have now installed new alsa driver 1.0.16
<genii> feysalus: Maybe drop some fonts into  /usr/share/fonts/wine
<Cew27> tanath: no one else will ;)
<Veeger1> h-town: The gnome settings are easy, other stuff not so much, sort of depends on what all has happened
<feysalus> ah ok
<tanath> Cew27, uh, sorry? having trouble parsing your grammar, lol
<Cyanide1> yes Webu i am
<tanath> Cew27, oh, just missing a . i think
<Veeger1> dZen|n|: HAd an issue with that earlier as well, I had them go back to 15...
<Veeger1> wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2
<Webu> Cyanide1: that's a restricted format, you'll need to install support for them :) Check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c1adf157cf1aaf47a391922036b3ecc98f01796
<h-town> well i was following a guide for the top 13 things to do after installing ubuntu and I was at the first section for adding repositories and I entered some code in the terminal and it didn't work.. but then I noticed that the guide was for the last version of ubuntu
<tanath> Cew27, it's "#!/bin/sh"
<feysalus> genii, there is no wine directory, there is truetype,  type1, and X11
<h-town> and now when I try to use synaptic i get this: E: Type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<h-town> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<h-town> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<h-town> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Cyanide1> ok thanks
<prince_jammys> Cew27: a script to replace compiz?
<Veeger1> h-town: system   admin   system-sources
<feysalus> oh yes!
<h-town> do you mean software sources?
<tanath> Cew27, using a script seems needlessly indirect though
<Odd-rationale> Cew27: Have you heard of compiz easy switch?
<feysalus> genii, I copied the fonts from the mstcorefonts directory to the wine c:\windows\fonts directory
<prince_jammys> tanath: a script is super direct
<tanath> Cew27, a shortcut would run it directly
<Cew27> Odd-rationale: no ?
<Cew27> tanath: also i am now missing window borders :(
<tanath> prince_jammys, the way he's doing it, is making a script to execute it. then binding a keyboard shortcut to run the script...
<danbhfive> !enablesources | h-town
<ubotu> h-town: Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<Odd-rationale> Cew27: I think it is what you're looking for. Let me get link
<prince_jammys> tanath: ok indirect
<tanath> Cew27, your window manager isn't running
<Webu> Cyanide1: no problem, after that .mp3 and other restricted formats should play with all related programs :)
<kwrobel2008> Anybody here with dovecot experience at all?
<dZen|n|> Veeger1: ok now it have opened in ark
<Cew27> tanath: how do i fix it
<h-town> it all looks enabled all ready
<tanath> Cew27, alt+f2 should still work if you're running gnome.. then run in there 'compiz --replace' (or metacity, depending on which you want)
<dZen|n|> Veeger1: should I do ./configue ; make ; make install ?
<h-town> what is !repositories?
<tanath> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<prince_jammys> cew27 tanath if you want to be cute you can even make an alias
<Cpudan80> dZen|n|: Yes, that's how you compile something from the source
<tanath> starting a line with ! makes it a message to the bot (ubotu)
<Veeger1> dZen|n|: before you do..  would you do lspci for me
<Odd-rationale> Cew27: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662926
<h-town> will that fix synaptic?
<Odd-rationale> oh, Cew27 is gone. :(
<tanath> prince_jammys, heh, i have enough of those already
<h-town> ohh
<Cew27> well that was hard
<Odd-rationale> Cew27: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662926
<tanath> h-town, what's wrong with it?
<h-town> when i try to run synaptic i get an error message
<tanath> h-town, about repos?
<reZo> hello, i just `export GTK_NO_MAC_MENU`, logged out and now i'm logging in, but it's not working. What might be wrong?
<h-town> E: Type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<h-town> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<h-town> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<h-town> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<tanath> h-town, if so, see ubotu's message about the repos, and follow the link
<h-town> that's the message
<tanath> h-town, careful about flooding the channel. use a pastebin so you don't get booted
<scjp_> ~pastebin
<Cew27> Odd-rationale: installing now thanks :D
<Odd-rationale> Cew27: np
<Webu> Anyone with .pls files? Should Rhythbox be able to handle them? Somehow it doesn't look like that :/
<Cpudan80> scjp_: !
<tanath> h-town, ok, mediubuntu is unofficial, and not supported here. sounds like they broke something
<h-town> i wish the guide said that :)
<Veeger1> h-town: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Faust-C> anyone have a ekiga sip account?
<jdix123> hi.  I'm working on getting a printer set up via IP with CUPS.  It looks all set up to me but I'm still not printing.
<tanath> h-town, but yeah, following the link, and configuring it properly should fix that problem. but use the repos for medibuntu
<Cew27> Odd-rationale: yey what a good idea :D
 * Faust-C is bored and wants someone to talk to
<prince_jammys> wow, compiz switch: a one line package
<dZen|n|> Veeger1:
<dZen|n|> Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<dZen|n|> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<Jowi> Faust-C, #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<quaalx> why is tightvncserver making all my keys not type the right letter?
<Veeger1> dZen|n|: which is why I asked for your lspci
<dZen|n|> Veeger1: I tryied ./configure install-sh
<tanath> prince_jammys, oh yeah, meant to check that out. where is it?
<h-town> which link? when I do ! repositories?
<reZo> can anyone help me with  my mac menu issue?
<prince_jammys> tanath: a few lines up, the web link
<Faust-C> Jowi, kk
<dZen|n|> Veeger1:
<dZen|n|> hexch@hexch:~$ lspci | grep Audio
<dZen|n|> 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Veeger1> dZen|n|: It is hi def- surround right
<Odd-rationale> tanath: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662926
<prince_jammys> tanath: i guess if people dig it ...
<jdix123> hi.  I'm working on getting a printer set up via IP with CUPS.  It looks all set up to me but I'm still not printing.  Can anyone help?
<tanath> Odd-rationale, what's the little up/down arrow in the bottom left corner of kazahakase?
<Veeger1> dZen|n|: I need a minute or two...   ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel && make   is what I used on mine but I want to try and see if it takes a differsnt one
<reZo> were would the best place be to add a `export`
<dZen|n|> ok can i take a smoke ?
<tanath> Odd-rationale, nvm. figured it out
<ntolia> Hi. I am trying to compile a Xen kernel using the linux-source package in 7.10. However, simply copying the config file from the linux-xen image and running make oldconfig doesn't seem to work. Any suggestions / instructions on the web on how to build it?
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> Im having a problem with my monitor
<Cpudan80> The "edge" is way to far off the right side
<Jowi> Cpudan80, LCD or CRT?
<Cpudan80> The resolution is correct and everything, but I can drag the windows off to the right and lose them
<Cpudan80> LCD
<jdix123> cpudan - did you try your positioning buttons on the monitor?
<Jowi> Cpudan80, press "auto adjust" button on monitor
<Cpudan80> I really think it's an ubuntu problem though
<jjg_> ok, i found out that i have a 3com 3c90x NIC ... can i use apt-get to get the nic or do i need to download it and build it?
<Cpudan80> Why does it allow me to drag windows way off to the right?
<Cpudan80> The left side is ok
<jjg_> that is to say .. can i use apt-get to get the kernel module?
<scjp_>  http://rifers.org/paste/show/6673
<Cpudan80> Actually the left side is the same
<kacper_> connect poznan.ircnet.pl
<Cpudan80> It's like it wants to believe there are other monitors to the left/right
<Veeger1> dZen|n|: I cant find anything..  give that one a try
<mjw-> jjg_ 3c90x NICs should be supported out of the box...i'm using an embedded 3c905c on the laptop i'm using right now in fact
<Jowi> Cpudan80, can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<jjg_> mjw- : that's what i figured ... insmod reports that it can't find the file
<jdix123> hi.  I'm working on getting a printer set up via IP with CUPS.  It looks all set up to me but I'm still not printing.  Can anyone help?
<Jowi> !pastebin | Cpudan80
<ubotu> Cpudan80: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cpudan80> Jowi: sure, hang on
<mjw-> jjg_ the module you want is 3x59x I believe actually
<mjw-> jjg_ at least that's what this computer is using
<Veeger1> dZen|n|: Ok, that is the right one..
<mjw-> jjg_ excuse me, 3c59x
<Cpudan80> Jowi: http://www.pastebin.ca/904356
<dZen|n|> Veeger1: I give it a shot
<dZen|n|> Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<Jowi> Cpudan80, what is the native resolution for your LCD?
<Cpudan80> Jowi: 1024x768
<Veeger1> dZen|n|: sudo make install                       after that
<dZen|n|> I'm in as root :d
<alex123> hey guys, i've some binaries that require old shared libs. i've got the libs, how can I tell the program to look in a directory for them without setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<Cpudan80> Jowi: the screen on the laptop works ok ----- this is the docked monitor with the problem
<Veeger1> dZen|n|: sudo cp ./modules/snd-hda-intel.ko /lib/modules/$( uname -r )/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/         then    sudo depmod -a
<Jowi> Cpudan80, ah. no idea about ATI and dual head / xinerama
<mjw-> Cpudan80: for what it's worth, your graphics would be better supported with the "radeon" driver as opposed to the "ati" driver. You're not going to get any 3d acceleration with the ati driver
<Cpudan80> mjw-: My graphics card does not support the radeon driver
<dZen|n|> ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel && make /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/buil <<- can I use this one ?
<Veeger1> Cpudan80: What ati video card?
<tajer007> hi everybody, i want that my kernel receive data on usbport1, i monitore and change them, than send them to usbport2eme
<Jowi> Cpudan80, afait (think) that your xorg.conf at least should have a section for your second monitor.
<Jowi> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Cpudan80> Radeon 7500
<Cpudan80> Jowi: Well but I want the display to be replicated
<tolak68> hi all
<Cpudan80> Like I don't want an "extended desktop"
<Veeger1> Cpudan80: I have one of those here...  just not using it as dual
<Jowi> Cpudan80, you will still need to specify the monitor characteristics.
<mjw-> Cpudan80 that's peculiar, the radeon 7500 is listed as supported.
<tajer007> hi everybody, i want that my kernel receive data on usbport1, i monitore and change them, than send them to usbport2
<tajer007> i need some help
<dZen|n|> sudo cp ./modules/snd-hda-intel.ko /lib/modules/$( uname -r )/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/  <<- this one dosn't work
<Cpudan80> Veeger1: And do you use the X extension that posted for me?
<uKKeMan> hi, anyone ever installed "matlab" on a ubuntu x64 machine?
<speeddemon8803> I know this may be a little "offtopic" but i found a keyboard with an ubuntu logo and no windows key.
<mjw-> Cpudan80 i use radeon driver with a Mobility M6 LY (aka the Radeon 7000)
<jdix123> speeddemon -- thats hot
<Odd-rationale> speeddemon8803: For real? or pic?
<speeddemon8803> http://www.zareason.com/shop/product.php?productid=16162&cat=0&page=1
<Cpudan80> mjw-: Well - it wouldn't install on my laptop --- its not even listed under the 3rd party driver app thing
<Veeger1> Cpudan80: If you tried to install fglrx you need to remove that firsrt
<tajer007> hi everybody, i want that my kernel receive data on usbport1, i monitore and change them, than send them to usbport2
<speeddemon8803> its real
<sh> Hi guys. ps ax shows some postgresql processes. I want to kill exactly one of them, i.e. the process with the identifier "postgres -D /home/sh/src-out/postgresql-8.3.0/data/". How the fuck can I get his PID using pidof?
<speeddemon8803> it replaces the windows key with an ubuntu logo.
<mjw-> Cpudan80 ah, you mean restricted driver thing? I may have misspoke, the radeon driver is an opensource one, the 3rd party one is called fglrx
<Asathoor> My wireless connection is annoying, often it looses the connection and I have to reboot
<tajer007> hi everybody, i need help:  i want that my kernel receive data on usbport1, i monitore and change them, than send them to usbport2, is this possible?
<Cpudan80> mjw-: Yeah, i think I tried all this before -- but it failed miserably
<tolak68> i have dl the latest ati drv, but can't install it?
<billenium> How can i reinstall ubuntu ("Format it") without using the CD? I am using ubuntu now, and i just want it to go back to the way it was when i first installed it. Thanks! :)
<ompaul> sh, (A) as they said in #debian and (B) mind the language please
<mjw-> Cpudan80 bummer, the radeon driver works with the older radeons a lot better than the ati driver does, which was wonky on my laptop as well
<Veeger1> Cpudan80: I will try to walk you through a single monitor with the right driver if that would help
<worgil> can anyone know ispconfig i need help pls
<Asathoor> billenium >> I would use the cd ...
<Cpudan80> Veeger1: Sure
<Odd-rationale> billenium: Did you create a /home?
<billenium> What if i dont have access to the CD?
<speeddemon8803> worgil, are you talking about ipconfig?
<Cpudan80> Veeger1: Wanna join me in #Cpudan80?
<Veeger1> Cpudan80: what does fglrx show
<tolak68> billenium, boot from cd
<billenium> i dont have a cd
<Veeger1> Cpudan80: what does fglrxinfo show
<billenium> and yes i have a /home/
<Asathoor> billenium >> download the iso from ubuntu.com
<rootborn> how can I see timing of my RAM ?
<billenium> Its a long story about iso and CDs... i just cant do it with this computer.
<Odd-rationale> billenium: Sorry, a separate /home partition, I mean
<billenium> I dont think so
<Asathoor> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<tolak68> then dl linux from the site, burn it and reload it
<billenium> CDs are not an option
<billenium> just trust me
<worgil> can anyone know ispconfig i need help pls
<tolak68> oh ok bugger
<speeddemon8803> !repeat | worgil
<ubotu> worgil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Asathoor> !ispconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ispconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<speeddemon8803> !ifconfig | worgil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Odd-rationale> billenium: Have you considered unetbootin?
<billenium> unetbootin?
<billenium> !unetbootin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alus> hm, the memory test on the ubuntu CD threw an error
<speeddemon8803> hmm....i thought it was ifconfig..am i wrong?
<alus> at 8%
<alus> does that mean something is wrong with my system, or the memory tester has a bug?
<worgil> i need some help about http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20426
<billenium> What is unetbootin?
<Odd-rationale> billenium: Let me get link...
<tolak68> yeah worgil goto network tools
<billenium> cool thanks
<WEstwer> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<Cpudan80> Wooo !
<Cpudan80> Only one casualty that time!
<speeddemon8803> billenium, unetbootin allows you to install ubuntu from windows by downloading the image, then putting a bootloader on your pc, and partitioning it so you can have both windows and ubuntu (supposedly).
<quaalx> why is tightvncserver making all my keys type the wrong character. spacebar types a 7 in the vnc session
<billenium> I dont have Windows, and i dont want windows :P
<xyzjs> windwsrox ;p
<speeddemon8803> just giving you what i know about unetbootin :)
<Odd-rationale> billenium: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/index.html
<kgx> hi..noob question: how do i find out which is current "drive". when i do df -h, what should i be looking for if i want to know the amount of free space available?
<Asathoor> Is the wireless networking
<Asathoor> buggy?
<tolak68> kdx- system-system monitor
<jdix123> kgx - there's a spiffy disk usage graphic utility in gnome.
<Odd-rationale> billenium: I think unetbootin works on Linux as well
<dZen|n|> Veeger1: sudo cp ./modules/snd-hda-intel.ko /lib/modules/$( uname -r )/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/  <<- this one dosn't work
<ffm> I have a ati radeon x1300 and whenever I use the ATI or radeon driver X hangs. Any fixes?
<billenium> Probably not a good place to ask this... but could i also install Debian? or Fedora? or any other distro?
<tolak68> why no cd billenium?
<ompaul> billenium, ask them
<Odd-rationale> billenium: Yes.
<Jowi> kgx, all drives shown with df -h is in use. depends on what you mean by "current"
<speeddemon8803> sure billenium
<ffm> billenium: use unetbootin.
<billenium> tolak68: very long story...
<mjw-> Cpudan80 you might use this as a basis sometime if you ever want to give the radeon driver a spin - even compiz works for me: http://pastebin.ca/904323
<billenium> i have a CD drive... but it only takes the CDs i order off the internet :P
<ffm> billenium: it supports ubuntu, debian, fedora...
<Jowi> s/is/are
<tolak68> can you intall one?
<Odd-rationale> billenium: See list of available OS's via unetbootin here: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<ffm> mjw-: was that ment for me?
<xxi> vino (vnc) is displaying only black for the second monitor in my dual screen display.  is there anything special that needs configuration?
<Veeger1> dZen|n|:    sudo depmod -a
<kgx> Jowi: well lets save i need to save 1G of data to /backups/, how would i know how much stuff i can put in there?
<Cpudan80> mjw-: thanks
<billenium> I narrowed it down to something like this "My computer can only take pressed CDs not burned CDs"
<Odd-rationale> billenium: Did you burn the iso images to disk or the iso itself?
<tolak68> bill- sounds wierd
<mjw-> ffm I don't think so? But feel free to use it...? :)
<kgx> Jowi: btw, this is a remote terminal, so don't have access to gui stuff
<dZen|n|> Veeger1: done
<ffm> mjw-: kk. the radeon driver hates me. I have A I have a ati radeon x1300 and whenever I use the ATI or radeon  driver X hangs. Any fixes?
<Veeger1> dZen|n|: restart x   log out and in
<billenium> Just don't worry about it
<speeddemon8803> bill, does the structure of your cd look like ubuntublabla.iso or are there more than just that file on it?
<tolak68> bill: i think you need another cd drive
<Jowi> kgx, df -h has six columns. the "Avail" column show how much space is left on a device
<billenium> thans for the link though, Unetbootin is awesome :P
<dZen|n|> brb
<ffm> mjw-: or should I just live with the 800x600?
<mjw-> ffm the radeon driver does not support the X1x00 cards, you have to use the fglrx driver
<Odd-rationale> billenium: How did you burn the disk?
<c> who here has Ubuntu Ultimate 1.7?
<mjw-> ffm the newest card the radeon driver supported was the X850
<billenium> With nero :P
<tolak68> gtg
<speeddemon8803> as an image or a file bill?
<ffm> c: we don't support ubuntu ultimate.
<billenium> Just don't worry about it! haha its fine, i don't need any help.
<billenium> with my CD drive
<c> dang
<tolak68> gtg
<ffm> !g2g | tolak68
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g2g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<speeddemon8803> *cd image
<Bodsda> hey guys, is there a way to remember what windows and things i had open last time i logged out,.,.eg -- if i have totem and a terminal, then restart x with ctrl+alt+backspace ,.,.can my system remember those programs and load them automatically when i log back ion?
<Odd-rationale> billenium: ok
<Itaku> !lol | ffm
<ubotu> ffm: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ffm> tolak68: this is a crowded channel. Please don't make it even more so.
<Itaku> oh
<Itaku> i didnt know that command existed
<Bodsda> !yay
<ubotu> Glad you made it! :-)
<billenium> with unetbooten, can i install it on my hard drive? or do i have to partition it?
<ffm> billenium: yes, and no.
<ffm> billenium: *yes and yes.
<mjw-> ffm look at   man radeon   to see what the radeon driver supports
<ffm> billenium: for no partitions, use "wubi"
<billenium> okay thanks
<Odd-rationale> billenium: Or lubi
<Bodsda> bazhang, hey dude ;~)
<billenium> well if im using linux shouldn't i use lubi?
<dZen|n|> Veeger1: done
<Jowi> Bodsda, no. you will need to save the session for that to work. ctrl-alt-backspace is not meant to be used as a logout function.
<speeddemon8803> bodsda, long time no see...what has it been? a few days? :)
<Odd-rationale> billenium: Correct. But partitioning is the better option...
<CarlFK> what can I do about this:  The following packages have been kept back:  linux-generic
<Bodsda> Jowi, but kubuntu can do it by default, without saving session
<billenium> Well i dont see a point since i only want 1 OS, right?
<speeddemon8803> right bill :)
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, hey dude,. yer sorry,.,. been learning to programme,.,.lol
<ffm> billenium: do you want to wipe out your windows install?
<speeddemon8803> heh, yeah i need to learn that myself bodsda.
<Jowi> Bodsda, if that is right, then kubuntu has disabled Xorg ctrl-alt-backspace and set up the key combination to save the session and log out instead.
<Asathoor> anyone with suggestions on how to get an ATI Radeon driver working?
<billenium> ffm: im not using windows :P
<billenium> im using ubuntu
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, im starting with python,,.,.got me a hefty manual !! ;~)
<speeddemon8803> !ati | asathoor
<ubotu> asathoor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<billenium> and yes i want to wipe it out and install ubuntu (Again)
<Cyanide1> can you install Gutsy Gibbon  on ubuntu 6.06
<ffm> billenium: then use the unetbootin
<Asathoor> thanx
<mjw-> Asathoor what's the output of  lspci | grep -i vga
<ffm> Cyanide1: yes, but you have to upgrade first.
<Bodsda> Jowi, ok,.,.how about rememberin my open things if i log out properly ??
<ffm> Cyanide1: to 6.10
<speeddemon8803> !alternative | cyanidel
<billenium> unetbootin totally wipes out the whole thing? then without partitioning installs ubuntu?
<ubotu> cyanidel: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<ffm> billenium: it wipes everything out if you want it to.
<Jowi> Cyanide1, not recommended. either you upgrade to the inbetween versions first or wait until next LTS is released
<ffm> billenium: and partitons itself.
<Jowi> !lts | Cyanide1
<ubotu> Cyanide1: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<billenium> well i dont want any partitions! lol... just ubuntu... no windows... no nothing
<Odd-rationale> billenium: Partion first, then delete your current install's partition.
<speeddemon8803> cyanidels getting good usage out of ubotu ;)
<Veeger1> dZen|n|: Did you get any sound.. the mixer controls are muted after installing those drivers.. double check
<Jowi> Cyanide1, you can upgrade from one LTS version to another LTS.
 * billenium is confused
<ffm> billenium: that's not a good idea.
<danbhfive> billenium: ubuntu needs at least 2 partitions
<Cyanide1> ok how
<ffm> billenium: the default linux install is 2 partitions
<ffm> !upgrade | Cyanide1
<ubotu> Cyanide1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jowi> !upgrade | Cyanide1
<Cyanide1> and will i lose a data when i do
<billenium> ?
<danbhfive> billenium: one for swap, and one for home
<Cyanide1> all*
<ompaul> billenium, so just click install and do it - you need two partitions and it will do it automagically if you want
<ffm> Cyanide1: no.
<dZen|n|> Veeger1: I can se that I still use 1.0.16
<Cyanide1> !upgrade
<Bodsda> Jowi, any thoughts?
<billenium> meh whatever...
<billenium> im just going to use unetbootin
<billenium> its not like this computer is expensive
<ffm> billenium: you a partitionfobe?
<ffm> *phobe
<Jowi> Bodsda, never used kubuntu so no :)
<speeddemon8803> im a windowsaphobe ;)
<Cyanide1> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<billenium> wait...wait.. unetbootin is for windows?
<Bodsda> Jowi, no i mean how would i make my ubuntu machine save my session when i log out?
<ompaul> billenium, got your install cd?
<ffm> billenium: and linux
<ffm> billenium: you want the deb.
<speeddemon8803> Cyanidel, if your going to use the bot, I do suggest you go to the websites as they are very informative :)
<speeddemon8803> Cyanidel, or read the instructions it gives.
<billenium> oh
<billenium> \thats the fourth one i guess
<Bodsda> brb
<ffm> !botabuse > Cyanide1
<Jowi> Bodsda, "gnome-session-save" should do it I guess.
<pier357_> escuse me a ctr+alt+canc for ubuntu?
<dZen|n|> Veeger1: make: *** [install-headers] Error 1
<BeCkY_> Hi
<cheesypieces> hello, how do i uninstall all of the kde applications in one go rather than going through a long list?
<BeCkY_> I need some help...
<Veeger1> dZen|n|: did you install build-essential ?
<ffm> !helpme | BeCkY_
<ubotu> BeCkY_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ompaul> pier357_, to do what exactly - with backspace you restart X
<sean_> I can't see any files on my desktop? I know there are some there, they just aren't showing up
<BeCkY_> uhhh.. okay
<dZen|n|> Veeger1: no, where can i find it ?
<Veeger1> dZen|n|: Sorry to be distracted, but working on another issue at the moment
<billenium> meh
<speeddemon8803> !ask | becky
<ubotu> becky: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<billenium> im using lubi
<Bodsda> Jowi, is that a terminal command?
<alus> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dZen|n|> Veeger1: np, you are still trying
<Veeger1> dZen|n|: I thought I gave you the command earlier.. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<BeCkY_> ahh
<Odd-rationale> billenium: when you finish, you will end up with 2 ubuntu. Your original and your new one. Lubi/unetbootin does not erase the entire disk.
<pier357_> ompaul: force exit for the program with keyboard control
<jjg_> what does ubuntu use instead of modules.conf?
<nixnoob> anyone know why i cant get audio via HDMI-tv-out with my nvidia 8600?
<cheesypieces> hello, how do i uninstall all of the kde applications in one go rather than going through a long list?
<ffm> !repeat | cheesypieces
<ubotu> cheesypieces: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cheesypieces> haha, ok sorry guys
<speeddemon8803> so...now that we have that out the way becky, what may we help you with today?
<Jowi> Bodsda, yes.
<Bodsda> guys,.,. can we please use '>' with the bot commands so as not to flood the channel so much,.,.thankyou
<billenium> odd-rationale: but i want 1 Ubuntu :P How do i just get 1?
<speeddemon8803> BOdsda...read my mind bud!
<Bodsda> Jowi, anyway to add that command to the beginning of the log out process?
<ompaul> pier357_, ctrl + c   - if it accepts that if in x run a new terminal and type xkill and click the skull and xbones on your application window
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, its well annoying sometimes
<Odd-rationale> cheesypieces: go to www.psychocats.net in the ubuntu tutorials, see Pure Gnome page.
<Bodsda> ;~)
<ompaul> !install | billenium (read the link attached)
<ubotu> billenium (read the link attached): ntation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - Also /msg ubotu automate
<speeddemon8803> I know...and i was about to say something myself.
<pier357_> mmmm
<Bodsda> ompaul, can we please use '>' with the bot commands so as not to flood the channel so much,.,.thankyou
<Odd-rationale> billenium: Use unetbootin. When finished. Use gparted to delete the old partition.
<billenium> perfect
<Jowi> Bodsda, System -> prefs -> session should have an option to save on logout already if i'm not mistaken (i haven't used gnome in a while)
<billenium> ompaul: im not using a CD, so does that apply?
<dZen|n|> Veeger1: getting this msg:
<dZen|n|> Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<dZen|n|> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<dZen|n|> sources (default is /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build).
<billenium> ohh 8.04 is out??
<Itaku> !pastebin > (read the pm from ubotu)
<Itaku> meh...
<Odd-rationale> billenium: alpha
<Itaku> w/e
<Robi1> billenium: Yeah sure, it's april
<ompaul> billenium, no it is not this is not year 8 month 4
<nixnoob> anyone know why i cant get audio via HDMI-tv-out with my nvidia 8600, video works fine?
<Bodsda> Jowi, cheers dude,.,. thanks allot
<Veeger1> dZen|n|: Did you install build essential
<Jowi> billenium, .04 means april
<ryanw> Howdy, anyone know why ubuntu reboots when i go to shutdown? It only started happening a few days ago
<billenium> erm well it says it on sourceforge.net... nvm...
<speeddemon8803> ryanw, any other issues other than that? what started before the issue occured?
<Cyanide1> i have another question im trying to upgrade it tell me to type gksu "update-manager -c"  so i do it opens software update it runs a say my system is up todate. Then i press check in the Software update and i get this W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263      .What does it mean
<Haegin> does anybody know any good progs for converting hd film into standard quality avi stuff? the hd is wrapped in mkv
<Bodsda> Itaku, thankyou for noticing my post about the ! & > usage   ,.,.;~)
<Veeger1> dZen|n|:    the command after that would be         ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel && make
<jappdev> Haegin: mencoder
<Itaku> your welcoem
<ompaul> !offtopic > billenium (this is not a random chat channel - please ask specific questions thanks ;-)
<Itaku> welcome*9
<Haegin> Cyanide1, it means that the debs provided on the wine project are signed and you dont have the key
<ryanw> speeddemon8803: , nothing other than a video issue i had where all my videos played in black and white
<Haegin> Cyanide1, check the wine site for info on how to get the key
<Bodsda> ompaul, thankyou   ;~)
<Itaku> !nvidia | nixnoob
<ubotu> nixnoob: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<billenium> What do i do with the unetbootin.deb file?
<Haegin> jappdev, will that handle mkv nicely and do you know where i can get a good guide?
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, wow,.,.cant believe anyone actually took any notice of my request,.,.lol
<Che-Anarc> mjw- Thanks for the .conf... I'm trying those modules now  :-)
<speeddemon8803> lol, bodsda, your getting recognized...feel...important?
<Odd-rationale> billenium: double -click
<Itaku> Bodsda: i use popups on mirc for the commands
<nixnoob> Itaku, maybe you should read the question before spamming the channel with arbitrary garbage fromt he bot
<Itaku> thats the bug i think
<notepadman> can one have conditionals inside aliases ?
<Bodsda> speeddemon8803, absolutely,.,.lol
<billenium> lol
<billenium> yeah thanks
<Che-Anarc> So see changes in Xorg setting I done whats the best thing to do? terminate Xorg and restart? or how?
<EchoedSilence> Yo guys. Quick question about installation
<fj> good night
<Tye> hi
<Itaku> !ask EchoedSilence
<Itaku> !ask | EchoedSilence
<ubotu> EchoedSilence: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mjw-> Che-Anarc you might also find    man intel   to be of some help
<fj> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Itaku> new at this :/
<Jowi> Bodsda, just remember that ctrl-alt-backspace shuts down X before any session can be saved.
<bastid_raZor> Che-Anarc; after changes restart X.. you could do it by alt-ctrl-del
<EchoedSilence> :P Itaku
<bastid_raZor> Che-Anarc; err nto del backspace
<fj> !list
<ph0rensic> ls
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mjw-> Itaku experiment in /msg :)
<Tye> what is this spam citay?
<ph0rensic> haha wrong window sorry
<ph0rensic> cd ufoai
<bastid_raZor> Che-Anarc; alt-ctrl-backspace will restart X
<jappdev> Haegin: ok, ignore the install part (use apt-get) but the gentoo wiki on mencoder is helpful: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mencoder_Introduction_Guide
<ph0rensic> arg
<Itaku> mjw-, i know what the commands do i just forgot the |
<norty> I have a question: I just installed postgresql-8.1 using apt-get install and i realize there is a new version, i want to uninstall it and get the new one, how do I uninstall it when ive installed it using apt-get install?
<Bodsda> Jowi, will do ,.,.cheers,.,.erm, can a key shortcut (like ctrl+alt+backspace) have multiple functions? like closing x & saving session?
<Asathoor> I cannot use the restricted drivers on a HP 8510p laptop
<Haegin> jappdev, thanks
<Itaku> norty: reinstall the program with apt-get
<fj> !addon
<billenium> see you later...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Itaku> itll update
<EchoedSilence> When i install boot Ubuntu offa the LiveCD, i go to install and it gives me a root error when i select my partition on my external HDD (ntfs)
<Itaku> !botabuse fj
<bastid_raZor> norty; apt-get remove packagename will uninstall a package
<Itaku> !botabuse | fj
<fj> bye
<Itaku> :|
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botabuse fj - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> fj: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jappdev> Haegin: the man page for mencoder is stupidly long, but if you google 'man mencoder' you'll get an html version thats easier to deal with
<Itaku> the bot had some lat there
<ryanw> speeddemon8803: nothing other than a video issue i had where all my videos played in black and white
<EchoedSilence> When i install boot Ubuntu offa the LiveCD, i go to install and it gives me a root error when i select my partition on my external HDD (ntfs). Help?
<Asathoor> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jowi> Bodsda, yes, you can create a script to run the commands you want for a keycombo. but ctrl-alt-backspace is already taken. it will need to be disabled first in /etc/X11/xorg.conf i guess. I've seen it there but don't remember the exact option to add.
<bastid_raZor> EchoedSilence; ubuntu needs ext3 format to install on. you'll need to make a partition with ext3
<Trip> Whats wrong in my FSTAB ???
<Trip> //192.168.21.10/_-_-_ Films 1 _-_-_ /home/mythtv/Videos password=media username=mediacenter
<Trip> //192.168.21.10/_-_-_ Muziek _-_-_ /home/mythtv/Music -o uid=root,password=media,username=mediacenter
<Itaku> !pastebin | trip
<ubotu> trip: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Haegin> jappdev, i have used it before - i can just never remember the options
<Bodsda> Jowi, so i could find out the script already attached to ctrl+alt+backspace, and add the save session command to the beginning of the script?
<EchoedSilence> bastid_raz0r: I got it to go to ext2 after a while. just checking. but then while installing it stayed at 15% for about half an hour.
<Itaku> wasnt large but it was close to the line :/
<Jowi> Bodsda, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146590
<Lizlo> e
<speeddemon8803> !askthebot > speeddemon8803
<jappdev> Haegin: me neither, typing mencoder -ovc [or -oac] and hitting tab 2 or 3 times will list the avil. codecs
<bastid_raZor> EchoedSilence; ext3 is preferred.. possibly reformat the ext2 partition to ext3 and try again?
<Haegin> jappdev, nice - thanks
<Veeger1> dZen|n|: I cant talk in your channel and I need to leave for a few
<EchoedSilence> bastid_raz0r: how to reformat? i just clicked edit and selected the ext2
<neverblue> Stavros, spaces
<ryanw> Howdy, anyone know why ubuntu reboots when i go to shutdown? It only started happening a few days ago
<lufis> I installed a kernel package a while ago and though it installed successfully, apparently apt believes there's an error because every time i use apt/dpkg it tries to reinstall the package, when it doesn't exist (it's a custom compiled kernel). I've run sudo dpkg --configure -a and it didn't help. What can I do, short of uninstalling the package?
<Itaku> :/
<dZen|n|> Veeger1: ok np, thx for your help
<bastid_raZor> EchoedSilence; select ext3 instead.. you're doing this all in the live CD right?
<dZen|n|> can somebody telnet 212.242.183.55 22
<dZen|n|> do you get any answers ?
<neverblue> Trying 212.242.183.55...
<neverblue> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Itaku> !paitence dZen|n|
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paitence dzen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Itaku> !paitence | dZen|n|
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paitence - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Itaku> :/
<EchoedSilence> bastid_raz0r: Not now. I shut down Ubuntu so i could come here on Vista and run Xchat to talk to you guys.
<Haegin> !patience| dZen|n|
<ubotu> dZen|n|: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bastid_raZor> dZen|n|; a lot of ISP's block port 22 23 80 .. all the good ports needed :(
<jdix123> yay!  volunteers are hot!
<Che-Anarc> Those modules in my x.org still have not had any effect to the direct rendering... I'm wondering if maybe my computers too old?
<bastid_raZor> EchoedSilence; okay, use ext3 instead of ext2.. that may work better
<Jowi> dZen|n|, first make sure sshd is running (restart it to see if you get errors or not), secondly, if you are behind a router you need to set up portforwarding in it pointing to the machine running sshd.
<EchoedSilence> bastid_raz0r: Alright. I'll try later. got some HW. anything else in case it sticks at 15%? It doesn't freeze, as i can use firefox, but the installation does.
<mjw-> Che-Anarc you might try googling about for your chipset and xorg.conf ...might find some example ones
<bastid_raZor> EchoedSilence; that should do it. good luck
<mjw-> Che-Anarc the 82830 should work
<EchoedSilence> bastid_raz0r: Thanks mate. I'll need it.
<EchoedSilence> And he's gone
<Necrodrako> hello, I'm trying to install beryl, (ive gotten this error with other programs as well though) when I use "./configure" i get the error "configure:error: C compiler cannot create executables See 'config.log' for more details." im not sure what im looking for but u put the config.log on pastebin http://pastebin.com/m18ab00ab can anyone help me?
<norty> Another question: i've just installed postgresql-8.3 but when i type into the terminal %> postgresql or %> postgresql-8.3 it doesn't find the application, where do applications get installed when using apt-get install ?
<dZen|n|> Jowi: I know that, my only problem is my freaking sound card. sorry but I need to let it out
<joshjacklin> hiyu i was wondering if someone could help me ive been told about a media center for ubuntu but i was wondering if it would work with kubuntu
<Che-Anarc> how to kill a process by PID?
<Itaku> kill -9 PID
<Haegin> Necrodrako, have you install build-essential?
<Bodsda> joshjacklin, most likely,.,.gnome apps work on kde and vice versa
<joshjacklin> nice cheers
<joshjacklin> i thought that was the case
<salah_> salah_, stop taking my name idiot... and bye
<joshjacklin> can i sudo get it or google fer it
<dZen|n|> see ya tomorrow !
<salah_> ops
<Bodsda> Che-Anarc, killall (exact name of program) works well
<Che-Anarc> mjw-  Any suggestions as what more I can try?... I've tried googling it without much luck but mind you I didnt try chipset.
<Necrodrako> haegin: i was unaware that i needed to install something else.
<Jowi> salah, you can register your nick you know
<abort_retry_fail> Necrodrako: why beryl and not compiz-fusion?
<Bodsda> Necrodrako, you need build-essential   to use the make command i believe
<Jowi> !register | salah
<ubotu> salah: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Haegin> Necrodrako, you need build-essential to compile programs from source
<jacekowski> is anybody familiar with .co.uk domain transfer procedure?
<jacekowski> do i need to send any papers to nominet?
<Necrodrako> haegin: where do  get build-essentials? i dont see anythign by that title under synaptic
<ompaul> jacekowski, offtopic for here
<jacekowski> ompaul: i'm ubuntu user - on topic enough
<Bodsda> Jowi, sorry late reply,.,.just read the forum,.i dont wont to disable the ctrl+alt+backspace -- i want to add a command to the logout script it runs
<Necrodrako> abort_retry_fail does compiz-fusion have the cube?
<abort_retry_fail> Necrodrako: yeah
<jacekowski> Necrodrako: yes
<ompaul> !offtopic | jacekowski
<ubotu> jacekowski: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bodsda> Necrodrako, yes it does
<abort_retry_fail> !beryl | Necrodrako
<ubotu> Necrodrako: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Haegin> Necrodrako, yes - compiz fusion is recommended unless you have a reason to avoid it
<mjw-> Che-Anarc from my searching it appears DRI with the 830 is crummy anyway...oh well :/
<abort_retry_fail> !compiz | Necrodrako
<ubotu> Necrodrako: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<sxealex_> compiz fusions is amaxing
 * sxealex_ raises the roof
<Jowi> Bodsda, here's how it works. 1 disable Xorgs Ctrl-Alt-Backspace keycombo. 2 create a script that runs the commands you need. 3 in gnome create a new keycombo for ctrl-alt-backspace that runs your script.
<shawn_selig29> hi guys
<Necrodrako> haegin: well still, how would i install build-essentials
<Bodsda> Jowi, where can i find the script that ctrl+alt+backspace runs at the moment,.,.??
<Haegin> Necrodrako, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shawn_selig29> i just installed forstwire..and it wont even connect......i now read it has connect issues.....so im triyng to uninstall it but its not in add/remove wat can i do?
<Bodsda> Necrodrako, sudo apt-get instal build-essential
<Strangelet> Sometimes, in a couple of games, clicking the left-mouse-button will cause the screen to flash a black screen for a brief second. Also, running native linux games give me strangeness when I try to move the game window, it leaves an imprint of the game on it's earlier location. Any good fixes any of you could give?
<clinton> Today's an awesome holiday!  and not for that silly valentine's day, it's my b-day =)
<Cyanide1> ok i cant get the key to work so how to i remove it
<Jowi> Bodsda, no idea. i think it's a function of the X server.
<Strangelet> clinton; I don't think it's a holiday.. :P
<salah> Jowi, I know, but it's a asshole that steals my name
<Bodsda> Jowi, none the less -- a key combination has to be assigned to a script,.,.cheers
<Strangelet> clinton: but happy birthday :)
<clinton> Strangelet: to bad, I do :)
<ompaul> salah, please mind your language
<Necrodrako> bodsda, thank you
<clinton> Strangelet: ty!
<salah> Anyways, is there any developers of Ubuntu here? I know about a good tip
<salah> ompaul, I am sorry
<Bodsda> does anyone know what script ctrl+alt+backspace runs, and where i can find it?
<Strangelet> clinton; no prob. ;)
<Bodsda> Necrodrako, no probs ;~)
<Strangelet> Bobsda: I think it restarts x server
<dogmeat> updating my version to the latest, but /etc/ubuntu-release still says 7.04 which represents fiesty, not gusty, any ideas?
<Necrodrako> Thank everyone who helped me!
<ompaul> !upgrade | dogmeat
<ubotu> dogmeat: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Bodsda> Strangelet, correct, but i need to view the script it runs to do that
<kbrooks> dogmeat, type lsb_release -a
<Jowi> Bodsda, instead of trying to hunt down the function, why not just do what I recommended. it's a real solution to what you want and will work.
<abort_retry_fail> i got disconnected somehow and now that i'm back my nick is still logged in -- how do i reclaim it?
<Bodsda> Jowi, how will it work if i cant impliment the original commands it has aswell,.,. i still want it to restart x, i just want it to save my session first?
<ompaul> !register > abort_retry_fail (check out #freenode or freenode.net to understand IRC more)
<Strangelet> abort_retry_fail: type in "/nick" along with your real nickname, it should change back. :)
<sean_> I can't see any files on my desktop? I know there are some there, they just aren't showing up.
<ompaul> !nickspam > ConstyXIV-AFK
<abort_retry_fail> Strangelet: already in use
<kool_kat_os> what disto?
<Bodsda> sean_, have you done anything with compiz?
<kool_kat_os> r u using?
<Strangelet> abort_retry_fail: Oh, I think there is a kill function here somewhar, I will look for it
<sean_> Bodsda: yes actually
<Jowi> Bodsda, can't help you there.
<Bodsda> sean_, did you try to get 4 desktop wallpapers by any chance?
<Bodsda> Jowi, ok cheers for the help ;
<Bodsda> ;~)
<ompaul> abort_retry_fail, do this  /msg nickserv help ghost
<sean_> Bodsda: nope. I tried to enable it but it wouldn't work.
<Elite2B> Why are there not that many people using PC-BSD?
<ompaul> Elite2B, offtopic for here ;-)
<pike_> Elite2B: here are but they all hang out in #freebsd ;p
<Elite2B> Does it matter?
<ompaul> ues
<ompaul> yes
<Bodsda> sean_, congrats,.,.youve broken nautilus,.,.install it in synaptic,.,.search for nautilus,.,.did you try and use the walkthrough on a forum?
<abort_retry_fail> GHOST prince_jammys
<sean_> Bodsda: okay, thanks
<Elite2B> I wished the good old days was still around.. when IRC was fun.!~
<Bodsda> sean_, ive tried the same thing btw,.,. theres meant to be a nautilus patch which stops it from breaking,.but it didnt work for me,.,.hopefully, 4 wallpapers will be working in hardy
<abort_retry_fail> GHOST <prince_jammys>
<prince_jammys> aaah
<Smegzor> 3 of the main ubuntu repositories are reporting as hash failed or something.  Is that something I can fix or do I wait for it to fix itself?
<prince_jammys> ompaul: thx
<P> need help here!!! someone!!
<ompaul> !helpme | p
<boinker> do u have to configure u xorg.conf file in order to produce higher frame rates on higher resolutions
<boinker> ?
<ubotu> p: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Smegzor> How do I fix this?  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-proposed/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2: Hash Sum mismatch
<jappdev> Smegzor: make sure you're not behind a proxy, i had this problem until i removed squid on my firewall
<ompaul> !resolution | boinker (check message from ubotu for community answer on resolution)
<ubotu> boinker (check message from ubotu for community answer on resolution): The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kjoz> Hey, does anyone know if Jack_Sparrow is around ?
<Smegzor> i'm definitely not behind a proxy
<Bodsda> kjoz, no he's not
<Bodsda> kjoz, can we help?
<haxality> hi all
<haxality> I was wondering how to set the font used during system startup
<kjoz> Bodsda: I had a problem yesterday with sound and he helped me out, didnt get the chance to thank him
<kjoz> Bodsda: when you see him next time could you tell him that i appreciated the help ?
<Bodsda> kjoz, oh, ok,.,..if you type half of his name in then try and auto-complete it with 'tab' that will tell you if h's on,.,.if it completes his name, then he's here, if it doesnt,then he's not
<Bodsda> kjoz, yer, i will,.,.no probs
<HazardX> how would I go about rerunning the install time configuration of the default user?
<jappdev> Smegzor: which repos are failing?
<HazardX> after the system has been installed?
<Photocopy> Right.
<bert1> hey people...
<bert1> i got the new ubuntu
<Cyanide1> how do i remove wine so i stop getting this W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<Photocopy> In ubuntu 7.10 my (I think its a creative or something ) Sound card does not work/was not detected/whatever happened. Help?
<Smegzor> gutsy-proposed  (do you need more info than that?)
<kjoz> Bodsda: Thanks, appreciate it :) Great community here, going to stick with linux for a long time, a lot better than MS :)
<HazardX> (or actually, in this case, running it the first time)
<Bodsda> !time > HazardX      read pm from ubotu
<bert1> and desktop effects and wobbly windows worked stright away...
<Bodsda> kjoz, glad you like it ;~)
<bert1> but how do i activate/use the cube desktop???
<Photocopy> kjoz; as long as you aren't a gamer, you should be using linux.
<bert1> does anyone know?
<HazardX> ....I don't need to set the clock
<nickrud> Cyanide1: you would remove the file in /etc/apt/sources.list that mentions budgetdedicated (but getting the gpg key so it validates is another option)
<ompaul> I will removing a large series of bans - prepare for some scrolling
<HazardX> During installation the user setup stage got skipped,
<Bodsda> HazardX, ok sorry,.,.didnt understand your question fully
<HazardX> yea, its kinda an odd one.
<nickrud> Cyanide1: erm, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* , could be there as well
<Cyanide1> ive tryed it wont
<ompaul> NOTICE  I will removing a large series of bans - prepare for some scrolling  I'll say when it it is done  ;-)
<Photocopy> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Smegzor> I notice that I often get one or more seemingly random repos have a hash sum mismatch or just not be available at all.  I don't know whats causing it.
<chris062689_> ... What's going on?
<nickrud> chris062689: ban clearing, just wait (it sucks)
<Bodsda> chris062689, he sent a NOTICE -- he's removing bans ,.,.it will only take a sec
<Cyanide1> ho do i get to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> NOTICE  I will removing a large series of bans - prepare for some scrolling  I'll say when it it is done  ;-)
<nickrud> Cyanide1: in a terminal, cd /etc/apt
<ompaul> done!
<chris062689_> Oh, ok sorry about that, I just logged in to see all of this.
<ompaul> sorry about that housekeeping
<Bodsda> Cyanide1, through terminal or nautilus?
<jappdev> Smegzor: hmm, odd, which mirror are you using? (ex us.archive.ubuntu.com)
<haxality> I was wondering how to set the font used during system startup
<Smegzor> main
<pike_> Cyanide1: either use preferences in synaptic or gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> Cyanide1: then sudoedit sourcesl.list
<jac0b> how do I search for terms in ubuntu
<Smegzor> hang on ..  I check
<chris062689_> I have a question.
<nickrud> Cyanide1: also, look in the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<chris062689_> Is it possible to change the menu icon into a PNG in the GNOME Menu?
<Bodsda> nickrud, sourcesl.list?
<neolith2099> I had a screensaver open to look through them and a few opengl ones appear to lockup the system. It doesn't actually crash because my music still plays, but the keyboard wont work. Is there any keyboard combo that I can use to kill X, besides CTRL+ALT+BACKSAPCE (that wont work either)
<nickrud> Bodsda: lovely typo there :)
<HazardX> how can I add a GUI-admin access user from the command line?
<Bodsda> nickrud, dont you just love 'em ,.,.;~)
<nickrud> Cyanide1: that should have been sudoedit sources.list
<LavieX> Hey Everyone - Can someone point me too a good website that gives recommendations on laptops to use with Ubuntu?
<Zvezdichko> wow... how silly I am! I installed Epiphany and I expected to have the browser. Now I have a very stange game
<HazardX> (as in a user that in the GUI is seen as having access to synaptic)
<chris062689_> lol
<jac0b> is the search function broken
<nickrud> Bodsda: and I don't even have the excuse of typing on my lap this time
<Cyanide1> (gedit:8987): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Cyanide1> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Photocopy> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Bodsda> nickrud, and whats sudoedit  ,.,.ive never heard of it,.,.is it a cli editor?
<nickrud> Cyanide1: that's ok, its only a warning
<Bodsda> nickrud, thats the only bad use of wireless keybords.,.lol
<chris062689_> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<butsniffer> anyone running them WD 500gig drives?
<nickrud> Bodsda: it's an $EDITOR wrapper for sudo
<Bodsda> nickrud, in n00b terms please
<Cyanide1> i get the sources.list but theres nothing really there
<Bodsda> Cyanide1, sources.list is a large text file containing repositories
<Bodsda> Cyanide1, or rather repo locations
<nickrud> Bodsda: it calls whatever editor is defined by EDITOR environment variable, and runs sudo on the file
<chris062689_> Is it possible to set the GNOME menu icon to a PNG?
<alex123> hey guys, i read that gstreamer-ffmpeg 0.10.3 fixes the flv seeking bug. but the gutsy repo only has 0.10.2. How do I go about upgrading the package?
<Strangelet> Sometimes, in a couple of games, clicking the left-mouse-button will cause the screen to flash a black screen for a brief second. Also, running native linux games give me strangeness when I try to move the game window, it leaves an imprint of the game on it's earlier location. Any good fixes any of you could give?
<Cyanide1> ok so how do i find the one with wine
<jdix123> I can't get my laptop to display any desktop effects - so compiz fusion doesn't want to work.  I'm running Hardy on a Compaq Evo N610c notebook
<jappdev> jdix123 see #ubuntu+1 for hardy support
<jdix123> thanks
<Bodsda> nickrud, ah,.so i could set $EDITOR to gedit and when i run  sudoeditor ./sources.list    it would open gedit on sources.list with sudo priviledges?
<nickrud> Cyanide1: look through the file, do you see budgetdedicated listed there?
<Bodsda> chris062689_, what do you mean by "GNOME menu icon"??
<Smegzor> jappdev: nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2: Hash Sum mismatch  (this one is fine if I switch to Main).
<nickrud> Bodsda: better would be setting VISUAL , if it's set it's preferred in X
<Smegzor> jappdev: I'm going to change my dns servers.  That might help.
<chris062689_> In the default instal of Ubuntu, the Ubuntu icon at the top left corner.  That one
<chris062689_> I want to replace it with a PNG  is that possible?
<prince_jammys> !hardy | jdix123
<ubotu> jdix123: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Bodsda> nickrud, yer, ok,.,. cheers for the info
<haxality> I was wondering how to set the font used during system startup
<Bodsda> chris062689_, yes, i suppose it has to be defined somewhere,.,.where i do not no though
<chris062689_> I would assume it's somewhere in the gconf editor
<Bodsda> haxality, as in the fonts that grub use?
<Bodsda> chris062689_, have a look ;~)
<nickrud> Cyanide1: found it?
<haxality> more the fonts immediately after grub hands off the bootloading, actually
<Bodsda> haxality, ah,.,.not sure,.. i dont even know what prog controlls that im afraid
<nickrud> haxality: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Cyanide1> Nickrud no i didnt its not there
<haxality> woot
<haxality> thank you!
<Itaku> hai der is there liek a way to upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 with apt?
 * Bodsda despises nickrud for knowing the most obscure things
<Bodsda> !upgrade > Itaku       see pm from ubotu
<nickrud> Cyanide1: ok, type this:   grep -r  budget  /etc/apt/*  , you should get back a line with a file name
<Itaku> Bodsda that link doesnt tell me
 * nickrud points out to Bodsda that someone told him this stuff once, too ;p
<LavieX> Hey Everyone - Can someone point me too a good website that gives recommendations on laptops to use with Ubuntu?
<Cyanide1> grep: /etc/apt/secring.gpg: Permission denied
<Cyanide1> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list:deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<Cyanide1> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list:deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<Cyanide1> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list.save:deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Cyanide1> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list.save:deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Cyanide1> grep: /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg: Permission denied
<FloodBot1> Cyanide1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Itaku> !pastebin | Cyanide1
<ubotu> Cyanide1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> Cyanide1: ok, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<chris062689_> !death
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about death - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Itaku> !botabuse | chris062689_
<ubotu> chris062689_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<nickrud> Itaku: the bot takes care of pasters now :)
<Itaku> oh does it?
<Bodsda> nickrud, what does the -r in   grep -r    actually do   (i didnt understand the   grep --help)
<Itaku> Cyanide1: use sudo to use the command you just used...
<nickrud> Itaku: yeah, if you look back, you'll see that the floodbot told him about pastebin
<Photocopy> K
<Itaku> oh
<Vanzin> Hi having a problem here in my Cedega. I try to install a game but i receive this messege: "Sorry, game folders may not have slashes in their names (either forward or backward)" What is this? thanks.
<Itaku> well is there a way to upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 alpha from apt?
<nickrud> Bodsda: it means recursive, down thru directories
<Itaku> or not using a cd
<Bodsda> nickrud, why would that help in a text file that has no child dir's   ??
<nickrud> Itaku:   sudo update-manager -d  should work
<Itaku> k
<Bodsda> !distupgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distupgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> Bodsda: there are child dirs, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Bodsda> nickrud, oh yer,.,.oops,.,.;~)
<Vanzin> How i can solve this? oO
<meekolope> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bodsda> Vanzin, #cedega
<Photocopy> Im so confused by what !sound tells me.... I my "Sound blaster live" won't work... and IDC what you think of my crappy sound card, its not important as other hardware... Anyway, someone help me?
<Itaku> thanks nickrud
<Vanzin> thx
<nickrud> Itaku: it's working now?
<Itaku> yeah
<Itaku> [Aamsg] bbs linux upgrade
<nickrud> Itaku: cool, I guess the dev's are open to more users now. Almost time for me to try an install then
<Photocopy> Im so confused by what !sound tells me.... I my "Sound blaster live" won't work... and IDC what you think of my crappy sound card, its not important as other hardware... Anyway, someone help me?
<Bodsda> !repeat > Photocopy      read pm from ubotu please
<Photocopy> Bodsda: ...
<Cyanide1> Nick i type that command in and thats what i get
<Bodsda> nickrud, any idea what script   ctrl+alt+backspace  runs?
<Cyanide1> rm: cannot remove `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list': No such file or directory
<Bodsda> Photocopy, yes?
<asdrubal> Could someone explain to me why, when I compile a kernel: it appends 10.00-Custom to the package name ?
<asdrubal> that screws everything up
<Photocopy> Bodsda: That thing implies nobody knows my answer. Sound not working in linux is a common thing, and theres 1138 people in here. Im sure someone knows, thanks for showing a lack of concern though.
<jonkri> i have a image of a hard disk with a corrupted partition table. i do not have the partition table information. is it possible to recreate it somehow?
<Bodsda> Photocopy, "that thing" implies you should be patient
<nickrud> Cyanide1: odd, since /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list:deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main was the result.   ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* , is it there?
<Photocopy> Bodsda: By the time someone comes free to help me, if my message is forgotten and gone, I won't be helped.
<ph0rensic> Photocopy: Plus of the 1138 people here .. maybe 25 are active and paying attention
<astro76> Photocopy: feel free to repeat your question every 10 minutes or so
<nickrud> Bodsda: not really. I don't think it's a script, but a key combo watched for by X itself. I think I saw a way to change it in xorg.conf once, but that was a while back
<asdrubal> Could someone explain to me why, when I compile a kernel: it appends 10.00-Custom to the package name?
<ph0rensic> Hey zelrik
<Bodsda> Photocopy, your reposting a help me not a question,.,.if you reposted a question you might get helped
<Jangari> photocopy, the general etiquette in here is to repeat your query no more often than about once every 20 minutes
<ph0rensic> zelrikriando: its me
<asdrubal> dpkg-deb: building package `linux-image-2.6.24.2-c2d' in `../linux-image-2.6.24.2-c2d_2.6.24.2-c2d-10.00.Custom_i386.deb'.
<haxality> asdrubal, when you build the kernel package there's an option you can pass, it's --append-to-version, I THINK
<Bodsda> nickrud, i want ctrl+alt+backspace to save my session before restarting x,.,any ideas?
<comicinker> is your firefox also very unstable on gutsy? mine is crashing about every 10 minutes!
<asdrubal> Nowhere did I specify "10.00.Custom
<nickrud> asdrubal: so it's differentiated from an ubuntu kernel
<Photocopy> Bodsda: I don't see a difference.
<Cyanide1> nick im going to pm you to make this alittle easier on my self
<haxality> asdrubal, it should be in the man pages for the .deb build command
<Bodsda> Jangari, i think more 5 mins then 20
<butsniffer> anyone here ever worked with vinum? is there a project similar with linux?
<asdrubal> this is the command I ran: nice -n 20 fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-c2d kernel_image kernel_headers
<prince_jammys> Bodsda: why not just log out normally
<Jangari> meh, somewhere between those, Bodsda
<pike_> Photocopy: most sblive cards 'just work' id assume the problem is either that alsa is not selected or its trying to use the onboard card or something
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, its just a fine-tuning  nit-picky thing ;~)
<haxality> asdrubal, should work
<Bodsda> Jangari, ~)
<nickrud> Cyanide1: I'm at work and have to step away for 5-10 min, be right back.
<Photocopy> pike_: I selected each option from the mixer to no results, and have no sound.
<Bodsda> Photocopy, well for instance,.,. i have no idea what your problem is,.,.apart from sound
<Arenlor> I've been doing a lot of searching but can't find the answer, I can't seem to get flash to work in Opera
<asdrubal> haxality, Like I said, it appends 10.00.Custom to it
<haxality> hmmm
<Photocopy> Bodsda: That I cannot hear it from my sb live... which was stated
<ph0rensic> Arenlor: yah thats Why is use firefox ;-)
<haxality> asdrubal, I have no idea. I remember messing with it at one point but now I can't remember how
<haxality> asdrubal, try 'man make-kpkg'
<Photocopy> =S
<Bodsda> Photocopy, i think you need a lesson in how to ask 'Good' questions -- saying "It doesnt work" is a really bad way to start,.,.how about--things you think have caused it,.,.has it ever worked,.,.thins youve tried
<Photocopy> Bodsda: Its worked on a previous installation of ubuntu but no longer. I dont know what caused it. It has worked in windows also. Pie is good.
<pushpop> how do you install snmp on ubuntu
<asdrubal> haxality, I need to add --revision 1
<haxality> asdrubal, there you go
<joshjacklin> erm is there a program for using a tv card on kubuntu
<Bodsda> Photocopy, i like pie also,.very tasty,.,. what have you tried?
<haxality> asdrubal, man pages are awesome :)
<pike_> !tv | joshjacklin lots
<ubotu> joshjacklin lots: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<apples> can anyone help my ubuntu box decided to crash and I cant get into recovery mode it copmes up with sulogin: cannot open password database
<Photocopy> Bodsda: Setting the different things in file-> in the mixer
<apples> can anyone shed any light on that
<apples> google has not a lot
<apples> or is mah sys screwed
<Bodsda> Photocopy, in terminal type    asoundconf list      tell me the output
<Photocopy> Bodsda: K.
<apples> all i wanna do is have mah box back
<apples> poor thing
 * apples pats his box
<highvolt> Can anyone help me get the progress-bar for boot to show up? My screen has no output between grub and GDM
<Bodsda> Photocopy, is that the output? K.?
<Photocopy> Bodsda: Names of available sound cards:
<Photocopy> SI7012
<Photocopy> Live
<Photocopy> Oh crap spam sorry
<apples> can someone just point me in the right direction cause no one seems to have a clue about this database error thing
<giantmidget> highvolt, that might have something to do with /boot/grub/menu.list
<Bodsda> Photocopy, the first is probably onboard and live is ur SB?
<prince_jammys> Photocopy: no sound?
<prince_jammys> Photocopy: or sound from the wrong card?
<jappdev> apples: i imagine its talking about /etc/passwd
<Photocopy> prince_jammys: Yep. Bodsda: I'd assume so, as my sound card is a SB live.
<highvolt> giantmidget, i added vga=795 (795 is for my color depth and resolution) and it does not work
<giantmidget> highvolt, exactly
<khelll> my running phpmysql , how can i monitor  the executed sql commands ??
<giantmidget> highvolt, ive had problems with that, too. just remove the vga setting
<Bodsda> Photocopy, in terminal type         asoundconf set-default-card Live
<demon_spork> what is a good Apple style dock for Linux?
<prince_jammys> Photocopy: which one -- no sound or sound from the wrong card?
<ph0rensic> demon_spork: avant-window-navigator
<c01100011> demon_spork,  avant window navigator
<apples> or die mysql_error
<Photocopy> prince_jammys; no sound
<ph0rensic> c01100011: Beat you!
<highvolt> giantmidget, the vga setting wasnt there. i added it, according to a thread on the forums
<c01100011> ph0rensic, it was internet lag, and my mouse is only 600dpi man
<giantmidget> highvolt, i understand what you say, but vga has not worked for me either in gutsy
<prince_jammys> Photocopy: lspci         <-- in command line, and see if the sound card is there
<Photocopy> Bodsda: No thing after that
<khelll> how can i monitor the commands on the level of os
<highvolt> giantmidget, have you managed to get it to work?
<ph0rensic> c01100011: Dont be butt-hurt
<Photocopy> prince_jammys: its there
<Photocopy> Bodsda: Should I test it now?
<highvolt> heres a link to the thread i used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584205&page=3
<ph0rensic> c01100011: Just playin around
<jappdev> apples: /etc/shadow is where passwords are stored, and if it is corruped, then you'll need to restore/fix it (which might involve a reinstall)
<giantmidget> highvolt, every time i try to specify a vga setting, my tty's are all garbled and theres no feedback until gdm steps in
<joshjacklin> erm is there a program for using a tv card on kubuntu
<nickrud> Cyanide1: you here?
<mehmet> where do i go for ktorrent problems?
<Photocopy> Bodsda: It works thanks
<Bodsda> Photocopy, right-click on speaker in top right-->open volume controll-->File-->devices-->make sure live is selected
<giantmidget> highvolt, i couldnt figure it out, no. but im sure thats causing your problem
<Photocopy> prince_jammys; im good now.
<Bodsda> Photocopy, oh, ok no probs
<astro76> joshjacklin: tvtime
<pike_> mehmet: #kubuntu may be best bet
<c01100011> got stuck in windblows for the past few months due to engineering software.... finally done with the project and can fall back to my much loved linux desktop. What is shiny, new fun to play with and most likely to break my system ?
<Photocopy> Bodsda: I said I had done that earlier... and thanks
<apples> jappdev i cant gte into the thing to have a look
<prince_jammys> Photocopy: check what Bodsda says, and if you can't get it then try disabling your onboard sound card from the BIOS --- do you know how to do that
<sxealex_> joshjacklin: myth tv is awesome
<apples> it just stops at that
<highvolt> giantmidget, yeah. im sort of determined to get this to work. i wish it was more straightforward
<nickrud> c01100011: compiz
<joshjacklin> XD thn x astro76 my friend couldnt think of the name of it
<joshjacklin> lol
<mehmet> pike_:  i have ubuntu tho
<c01100011> nickrud, not that  behind.
<BlueG> is the vmsplice() exploit patched in the latest kernel for Dapper Drake?
<Photocopy> prince_jammys.... I dont need to know how... it works now
<nickrud> c01100011: most likely to break your system ;)
<mooseman447> hey ubuntu just asked me to restart and i did but now when i type in my login i see the nvidia logo and sound but it just returns to the login screen
<prince_jammys> Photocopy: oh great
<pike_> mehmet: leave that part out :)
<jappdev> blueg: yes
<giantmidget> highvolt, i tried posting on the forums once, but nobody gave me any answers...
<Photocopy> Lol...
<apples> is there another way i can get a shell to run this fsck
<pike_> mehmet: what is the problem?
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, by setting default card using    asoundconf  you dont need to disable onboard card
<Photocopy> Bodsda: Now i
<pushpop> Anyone know how to install smnp in ubuntu?
<jappdev> apples: if you have a ubuntu live cd (any of the install cds) then boot with that and you should be able to access your HD
<sxealex_> joshjacklin: i have mythtv its with a wintv hauppage card its amazingly awesome if you can get it working
<astro76> mehmet: it's ok you have ubuntu, they still have more people who know kde apps there
<prince_jammys> Bodsda: i'll have to remember that
<highvolt> giantmidget, hmm...i found another post about editing yet another thing in the menu.lst so ill try that out
<apples> ah yes
<Photocopy> Bodsda: Now I'd like compiz... to play with but apparently I cannot enable it... haha// anyawy to get ubuntustudio now
<mehmet> pike_:  say i am trying to download something it'll just stay in the stalled part
<Photocopy> thanks
<c01100011> anything new kicking around in terms of screenlets & docks ?
<BlueG> jappdev: ok, thx
<mehmet> it won't move from there
<giantmidget> highvolt, can you give me the address please?
<Cyanide1> Nick you back
<pike_> mehmet: you have disk space? what about port forwarding what port are you using? did you install firestarter or something?
<giantmidget> highvolt, earlier with gutsy i was hoping its a kernel problem, but updates didnt solve it
<khelll> how can i monitor the sql queries generated by phpmyadmin ?
<nickrud> Cyanide1: yes. you should say nickrud, it chimes here. Just happened to pass thru as you pressed enter
<jappdev> blueg: apt-get update should install the patch, if you roll your own, 2.6.24.2 has the fix
<mehmet> fuck yes on disk space, port: 42845, nope on firestarter
<jappdev> mehmet: language...
<mehmet> hahah sorry
<highvolt> giantmidget, i posted the link to the forum thread, but here it is again: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584205&page=3
<giantmidget> does anyone know why oggenc converts some flacs but cant recognize other flacs?
<pike_> mehmet: anyone seeding the torrent?
<giantmidget> highvolt, thanks :)
<mehmet> there are people seeding
<mehmet> it just says Stalled
<mehmet> so it doesn't show seeders
<mehmet> or nothing
<prince_jammys> khelll how do you mean "monitor"?
<apples> booting from disc i will check that file
<pike_> mehmet: using a router? have you forwarded port 42845?
<pushpop> is there a way to snmp on ubuntu I want to monitor ubuntu bw with a windows utility?
<harm> ubuntu isnt picking up my other desktop's shares.. anyone know a way to fix it?
<khelll> i want to c what phpmyadmin does behind the scene , what queries are executed
<Photocopy> prince_jammys: synaptic says i have a broken package and to use the broken filter to fix it but i try to set the broken filter and it doesnt work
<jdix123> is there a fluxbuntu channel?
<jdix123> or just fluxbox in general?
<pike_> jdix123: not that im aware of there is #fluxbox
<jdix123> thanks pike
<c01100011> I haven't missed much, a few compiz effects, a few screenlets.... what's bleading edge ? new screens and graphics preferences is nice.
<prince_jammys> Photocopy: if you mean that the package just won't go away -- i have this problem, but don't remember the solution, sorry
<Strangelet> jdix123: I rememeber there was one, possibily #fluxbuntu, obviously, you must wait a while before you receive a response
<prince_jammys> Photocopy: *have had
<khelll> prince_jammys i want to c what phpmyadmin does behind the scene , what queries are executed
<Cyanide1> ah ok well what about this im in Synaptic pagage Manager and ive found wine there
<mehmet> pike_: how do i do that?
<apples> phpmyadmin shows u
<prince_jammys> khelll: phpmyadmin shows you the mysql command that corresponds to whatever you did from the browser
<apples> or u can just google the queries
<waini> hi
<waini> good evening
<khelll> prince_jammys not everything, that's why i want to monitor mysql
<waini> anyone there?
<waini> ahh
<giantmidget> waini, nobody here, sorry chap :)
<prince_jammys> khelll: sorry don't know then, maybe in a log?
<apples> just google what sql u need and type it in directly to the mysql shell
<pike_> mehmet: type route in a terminal window itll show a gateway address type that in your browser and youi should get a logon prompt
<harm> ubuntu isnt picking up my other desktop's shares.. anyone know a way to fix it?
<pike_> mehmet: what model router is it?
<waini> there are "experimental" packages for ubuntu?
<giantmidget> oggenc takes some flac files but doesnt take others. anyone know why?
<Cyanide1> NickRud what about this im in Synaptic pagage Manager and ive found wine there
<khelll> <prince_jammys> yes but what log :(
<Photocopy> prince_jammys: I cant find te package actually
<apples> i dont have a shadow folder i have a security folder though jappdev
<nickrud> Cyanide1: removing wine won't remove that error; the gpg error is about the budgetdedicated repository
<waini> (i want a svn-version of mythtv-backend)
<mehmet> pike_:  it's a westell windriver
<apples> why try to learn sql from phpadmin just look for a sql tut
<nickrud> Cyanide1: type this:   cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Pelo> has anyone manage to update to wine 0.9.55 using the winehq repos ?
<prince_jammys> khelll: for better info: /usr/share/doc/phpmyadmin/Documentation.html
<Cyanide1> NickRud with Sudo in front or no
<prince_jammys> khelll: in a browser
<mehmet> 192.168.1.0
<mehmet> link-local
<mehmet> default
<mehmet> that was what came up on terminal
<nickrud> Cyanide1: no sudo when you are changing directories
<haitham> hello
<Cyanide1> ok
<haitham> where am i now?
<prince_jammys> khelll: also sudo apt-get install mysql-doc-5.0 (good to have - if you don't have it already)
<BockBilbo> hello
<waini> there are "experimental" packages for ubuntu?
<Pelo> haitham,  the ubuntu support channel
<nickrud> !ubuntu | haitham
<ubotu> haitham: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Pelo> !hi | BockBilbo
<ubotu> BockBilbo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<apples> i booted with the live cd
<nickrud> waini: no
<pike_> mehmet: in firefox goto 192.168.1.0
<apples> how do i run fsck on my broken one
<Photocopy> really confused
<nickrud> Cyanide1: done that?
<Photocopy> !broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cyanide1> Nickrud this is what i get home@linuxrocks:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<BockBilbo> hey, anyone here using ubuntu on an MacBook3,1 ?
<Photocopy> !broken package
<Photocopy> !broken filter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken package - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> apples,  fsck /dev/... I think
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken filter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darkmystere_> Ok, I cant seem to get my Hex Key to access my routers internet to work in Ubuntu how come?
<Photocopy> !synaptic
<prince_jammys> khelll: and once you have mysql-doc, in a web browser: /usr/share/doc/mysql-doc-5.0/refman-5.0-en.html-chapter/index.html
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<nickrud> Cyanide1: good, that means you're in the right directory (and I like your hostname)
<jonkri> what does "*** Fatal error: ioctl(HDIO_GETGEO) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device." means? i dd_rescue'd my broken hard drive (no errors) and tried to run `gpart' on the loop file... any help would be very appreciated
<haitham> is there any software in ubuntu that works like MS outlook ??????   <<--------
<Bodsda> Photocopy, whats confusing you?
<Cyanide1> thanks
<Darkmystere_> and how can i fix this?
<mehmet> pike_:  "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 192.168.1.0."
<giantmidget> !Photocopy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photocopy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> Cyanide1: now type ls , you should see  winehq.list there
<Cyanide1> Nickrud now what
<giantmidget> :D
<Bodsda> haitham, thunderbird
<prince_jammys> khelll: unless someone else here knows --- there's also #mysql
<apples> error with that
<Agent_bob> anyone know of a good random number generator for shell scripting ?     actually need a random letter generator, but figured that if i could get numbers then i could make it work for letters too.     anyone ?
<Pelo> haitham, evolution,  click the little email icon in the top bar
<pike_> mehmet: try 192.168.1.1
<Photocopy> Bodsda: Synaptic tells me I have a broken package to use the broken filter ti find it....  in settings>filters> I set the broken filter, it refreshes, and looks like normal.
<waini> i need some help with my vnc-server
<Pelo> Bodsda, thunderbird is more like outlook express
<Bodsda> Agent_bob, try asking here #bash
<Cyanide1> winehq.list.save
<Cyanide1> home@linuxrocks:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<waini> i have read the wiki-artikel - but it do not work
<pike_> mehmet: i have no idea what the login and pass would be normally its admin blank pass or admin pass or something
<nickrud> Cyanide1: sudo rm winehq.list.save
<mehmet> oh i know this
<Bodsda> Pelo, neh,.,.its all outlook to me,.,never used it though
<haitham> yes i did clicked on it but i don't understand how to fill them
<waini> i dont get the desktop
<Agent_bob> Bodsda but it's not bash specific.  and they will say $RANDOM which is bash specific.
<Bodsda> Photocopy, so wheres the problem?
<Bodsda> Agent_bob, what lanuage are you usin?
<Agent_bob> shell  (dash)
<Photocopy> Bodsda: Synaptic told me i have a broken package... IDK what that means but i should do something about it right?
<Bodsda> Photocopy, probably,.,.1 sec, il find the command
<Cyanide1> Nickrud it asks from my password then does nothing but bring this up home@linuxrocks:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<apples> anyone help to try to restore my ubuntu from the live cd ?
<astro76> Photocopy: in Synaptic, Edit menu > Fix broken packages
<Bodsda> Photocopy, in terminal     sudo apt-get check
<nickrud> Cyanide1: it's gone then. Normally, you don't get any output when a file command is successful.  ls  again, you'll see it's gone
<Photocopy> thanks astro76 ill try it
<Pelo> Bodsda, MS outlook is port of MS office and  does email , calendar , contact, task, that is similar to evolution,  outlook express does email , contact, and newsgroup,  that is more along the lines of mozilla thunderbird,  which ever suites you ,  evolution is default in ubuntu ,  thunderbird can be added from the add/remove menu
<prince_jammys> Cyanide1: it's not supposed to say anything. you just deleted a file
<Bodsda> Agent_bob, why do you want to create a random letter in shell?
<Pelo> Bodsda, nevermind, I meant , to send this to haitham
<Photocopy> astro76: It flashes with no message of success or fail... what does that mean?
<Cyanide1> Nickrud so now when i go the Update manager i shouldnt get that erro message right
 * not_guilty is away: Gone away for now.
<DIL_> DIL_:
<Bodsda> Pelo, ok,.,.cheers for the info anyway
<Bodsda> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<nickrud> Cyanide1: correct. You may have to tell it to check first
<bad_cables> HELP!
<Bodsda> Photocopy, no message is a good thing usually
<bobbob1016> I have 2 gigs of ram, I read on a desktop, you should have double the amount of physical ram in swap, is 4 gig too much for swap, or no?
<Bodsda> !help > bad_cables     seee pm from ubotu please
<Photocopy> astro76: I got it i think I had to hit apply
<MatBoy> hey guys, is it true that I don't see the "software raid" option in the live CD partitioner anymore ?
<Photocopy> astro76: It was the java installed with ubuntu restricted extras
<Photocopy> Bodsda: fixed
<astro76> bobbob1016: no that rule is outdated
<Pelo> bobbob1016, 2x ram if  ram < 1 gig
<Cyanide1> ok thanks it works
<K4k> Can someone help me please. I just installed a basic, text only install of 7.10 and then did "sudo apt-get install icewm xserver-xorg xinit" but whenever I type "startx" I get an error about not being able to lock /home/user/.Xauthority". Can anyone please help me
<Slart> bobbob1016: I would put 2 GB or so
<Bodsda> Photocopy, good stuff,.,.you mentioned compiz earlier, anything i can help with?
<K4k> I know I'm missing something
<Slart> bobbob1016: not even sure you
<astro76> bobbob1016: if you plan on hibernating, make it 2 GB, otherwise it can be far less, max 1 GB I'd say
<Cyanide1> now all i need to do in upgrade
<Pelo> K4k,  not sure x is part of the basic install , you might need to sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<prince_jammys> K4k: the output of --> ls -l /tmp
<Slart> you'll regret compiling that
<Slart> oops.. sorry.. wrong window
<bobbob1016> astro76, Pelo, Slart, ok, and my laptop is 512, I'd still want 1gig swap there, right?
<kitche> K4k: try installing xorg instead of xserver-xorg but soudns like the permissions of your user home directory might not be set correctly
<mEck0> hi! are someone using NetBeans 6 under Hardy Heron? I got an error while I'm trying to install it
<Slart> bobbob1016: yes
<K4k> Pelo: I installed that already
<Pelo> bobbob1016, I would yes
<bad_cables> i accidentally installed the incorrect driver because i misspelled net8185.inf as rtl8185.inf when trying to install it with ndiswrapper... now when: ndiswrapper -r rtl8185.inf... i get: couldn't delete /etc/ndiswrapper/rtl8185.inf: No such file or directory
<bad_cables>  
<Bodsda> bobbob1016, you sually want double the ram as swap
<mehmet> pike_:  i got the port forwarded
<mehmet> but it is still stalled
<astro76> bobbob1016: yeah that would be good for the laptop
<kitche> mEck0: #ubuntu+1 for hardy support
<Photocopy> there
<K4k> prince_jammys, I'll paste bin it, one moment
<bobbob1016> Ok, thanks all.
<Zvezdichko[cnu]> I have another nasty problem, this time it may be serious. I just can't install any package! It says: Segmentation fault (core dumped)мости... 50%
<Photocopy> ubuntu studio is dling.. thanks
<mEck0> kitche, thx
<Pelo> K4k, try reconfiguring it ,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg,   when in doubt use the default answer providec
<Pelo> d
<waini> is it always possible to install debian-debs on ubuntu?
<K4k> kitche: I'll try that as well, I figured it was permissions, but this is the first time I've done X from scratch like this
<Fishscene> Hello everyone
<ali> hello\
<K4k> Pelo: tried that too
<Pelo> waini,  not always
<Fishscene> I was wondering how to solve a strange issue
<astro76> waini: and never recommended
<Pelo> K4k,  I'm out of my dept then
<kitche> K4k: usually if I see an error like that I check the permissions first since really /tmp has nothing to do with your user home directory
<Fishscene> The Menubar on the top of any window is SUPER HUGE and the font in it is SUPER HUGE as well. How do I make it "Normal size"?
<bad_cables> how do you un-install a non-existent driver in ndiswrapper?
<prince_jammys> K4k: instead, just the permissions of /tmp from --- >ls -l /   one line, no need to pastebin
<nickrud> waini: actively discouraged, even
<K4k> prince_jammys, it says "total 0"
<waini> but i dont want to build mythtv-backend myself
<asdrubal> myth is a pita
<Zvezdichko[cnu]> I don't know how to trace this apt-get problem but KDE shows a dependency problem (probably) : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56015/
<waini> it looks like i have to
<Cyanide1> i have another quick question is ubuntu 7.10 good and when i upgrade to it will i lose everything if i do it from a live cd
<astro76> !info mythtv-backend | waini
<ubotu> waini: mythtv-backend (source: mythtv): A personal video recorder application (server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.20.2-0ubuntu10.1 (gutsy), package size 876 kB, installed size 2540 kB
<Pelo> Fishscene, rigth click desktop , chaange wallpaper,  font tab , properties at the bottom , might be custom ,  change the dpi at the top,
<Pelo> Fishscene,  also , right click an empty space on the top pannel,  properties,  chagne the height on the first tab
<Fishscene> DPI is 96
<Scunizi> anyone have problems with evolution data server taking 40+% cpu every 40 seconds or so?
<chris062689> hola
<Bodsda> Fishscene, try -- right click on prblematic toolbar-->properties-->change pixels to 25
<Fishscene> Pelo, Thank you for responding
<Pelo> Scunizi, change the delay for getting the emails maybe
<harm> ubuntu isnt picking up my other desktop's shares.. anyone know a way to fix it?
<Scunizi> Pelo, set for every 5 minutes
<sam1am> Can someone tell me how to make ubuntu request a new dhcp lease from my router?
<Pelo> Scunizi, don'T know then
<Cyanide1> Nickrud
<waini> i knew that there is a package - but not a svn one
<Fishscene> I'll upload a screenshot of this for you s
<MFen> does anyone have a favorite app for syncing VIDEO (not audio.. i already like banshee) to an ipod?
<harm> sam1am: maby try man ifconfig? not sure
<nickrud> Cyanide1: what's up?
<MFen> miro doesn't do it, i just found out
<sam1am> I have given it a static lease from the router, but it is having a hard time letting go of the old IP
<Slart> sam1am: you can run "sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1"
<Che-Anarc> Can anyone tell me how I can get my touchscreen working I dont really know what make / model it is... since it came with the laptop
<astro76> sam1am: with dhclient, not sure of the syntax
<Che-Anarc> Its integreated
<MFen> ^^ this is your opportunity to opine on pointless application minutiae, so don't miss it!
<Slart> sam1am: change eth1 to the interface you want to "bounce"
<Cyanide1> if i upgrade using a live cd from 6.06 to 7.10 will i lose all my data
<Pelo> Che-Anarc, check the laptop model then
<Pelo> Che-Anarc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Slart> Cyanide1: I don
<astro76> sam1am: yeah ifdown and ifup would do it too
<Bodsda> Cyanide1, if you install onto a different partition you can import all the data from the other install
<nickrud> Cyanide1: first, yes. Second, you  can't upgrade directly from 6.06 to 7.10
<Slart> Cyanide1: I don't think youĺl loose all your data... you might get some problems with some software though
<astro76> Cyanide1: you can't upgrade using the livecd ever
<Bodsda> yes
<harm> ubuntu isnt picking up my other desktop's shares.. anyone know a way to fix it?
<nickrud> Cyanide1: what you want to do is wait for hardy in april, then update via the update-manager. That will be supported
<spdf> sam1am: I believe the leases are stored in /var/lib/dhcp3
<Slart> eh... oh.. wait.. Cyanide1.. if you use a live cd to "install" ubuntu again youy'll loose everything..
<Bodsda> !repeat > harm     see pm from ubotu please
<sam1am> Strange, it keeps picking up that same old lease
<Cyanide1> ok
<MFen> specifically, i have some rss feeds.. boingboing tv, stranger things, and maybe some miro channels. i want to watch them on the 'pod
<Slart> harm your desktops shares?? I don
<Slart> harm your desktops shares?? I don't understand
<Bodsda> Slart, only if you instal over old partition,.,.create a new one, you can import all the data
<Pelo> harm, sounds like a samba or a permission issue, I can't help with either, try asking in #samba
<meekolope> harm: are they windows shares or linux shares?
<Cyanide1> thanks all
<meekolope> !smb
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<harm> meekolope: 2 ubuntu desktops
<Slart> Bodsda: oh? I thought the install program made a clean start.. .I might be wrong
<harm> meekolope: i can get ssh on the other one :X
<Fishscene> ok screenshot
<Fishscene> http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h269/Fishscene/Screenshot.png
<Slart>   /me isn
 * Slart isn't really getting along with his new keyboard
<Bodsda> Slart, i mean, you can have 2 installs on the same hard drive
<spdf> sam1am: Check /var/lib/dhcp3/, and remove the old lease, then ifdown/ifup again.. see if that works
<Slart> Bodsda: ah.. yes.. but not on the same partition
<MatBoy> do I need the alternated CD for a Software raid install ?
<Bodsda> Slart, no, but you could use a new one, import all data, remove old partition, resize new partition
<sam1am> spdf: Can I delete that file - will it be recreated automatically?
<Slart> MatBoy: probably.. never seen an option concerning raid on the live install
<BockBilbo> Fishscene nice window headers
<BockBilbo> xD
<astro76> MatBoy: yes
<Fishscene> ROFL
<Pelo> Fishscene, you meant title bar, , check the settings of emerals, as you are obviously running compiz and emerald
<Slart> Bodsda: yes.. that sounds like something you'd be able to do
<meekolope> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Fishscene> Emerald?
<MatBoy> Slart, me neither... astro76 thanks !
<Fishscene> I haven't the slightest clue what Emerald is.
<spdf> sam1am: you could just move it to your home folder for testing..
<BockBilbo> Fishscene is the window manager for compiz
<Slart> emerald is the decorator for compiz I think
<MatBoy> what shall I run on a Q6600 with 4 monitors... XFCE or KDE ?...
<MatBoy> mhh
<Pelo> Fishscene,  forget that, go back to the font tab, in apperance,   check the font size for titles bar
<Bodsda> Slart, wicked,,.,.the first logical thin ive ot right,.,.yay
<Bodsda> !yay
<ubotu> Glad you made it! :-)
<spdf> sam1am: There's no reason for it not to create a new one
<MatBoy> XFCE was needed on a single CPU for performance
<Cyanide1> what the name of the new Berly
<BockBilbo> anyway, Fishscene did you try to change the typographic settings of ubuntu? where you can set the text size of the window titles?
<Slart> MatBoy: 4 monitors? anything that works.. =)
<Cyanide1> whats*
<c01100011> MatBoy, Fluxbox
<Fishscene> Just a sec... slow computer
<astro76> !beryl | Cyanide1
<ubotu> Cyanide1: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<BockBilbo> (it's what Pelo has just said=
<MatBoy> c01100011, not used to that
<meekolope> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Fishscene> Window Title font is Sans Bold 10
<huub> aight
<BockBilbo> tha'ts weird
<Fishscene> Bock, I don't know where that is
<BockBilbo> just where you've checked that
<Bodsda> guys, in firefox,. if you killall firefox, then start it again, it asks if you want to restore sesion -- when you close firefox properly it asks if you want to close all tabs,.,. how can i make it remember my tabs, even when i close it properly?
<Pelo> Fishscene,  then I think it is a problem with your windows decorator in this case emerald, go and ask in #compiz-fusion about it
<BockBilbo> what happens if you dissable the desktop effects?
<Slart> Bodsda: there's a setting for that
<Pici> Bodsda: Where you would normally set your homepage.
<BockBilbo> can you see the titles right?
<sier> Can I ask a question related to a different distro here?
<Slart> Bodsda: something like sessions.. or remember my windows bla bla
<neverblue> Bodsda, there is a #firefox channel on /server irc.mozilla.org
<BockBilbo> sier what do you think?
<BockBilbo> xD
<sier> just asking.. lol
<Slart> sier: we might laugh and point .. but you can always ask =)
<Pelo> sier, better ask in that distro's  channel
<Fishscene> Pelo, Bock, Thank you. I'll try that
<BockBilbo> lol
<sier> ok thanks
<Bodsda> Slart, Pici -- where abouts in the preference tab?
<Slart> sier: just don't expect to get any good answers
<Bodsda> neverblue, im well aware
<Slart> Bodsda: hang on... I'll check
<Pici> Bodsda: Edit>Preferences Theres a dropdown right above the homepage textbox
<tass1412> problem: my gpg-agent doesn't work (at least enigmail puts an error)
<BockBilbo> Fishscene if disabling the effects the titles are alrite, it obviously has to be something related to compiz
<tdjacr|away> What app do I use to burn iso files?
<tdjacr|away> What app do I use to burn iso files?
<Pelo> Fishscene, quick fix to figure out if compiz and co is the problem turn off the desktop effects
<astro76> Bodsda: Show my windows and tabs from last time, int he place pici mentioned
<Fishscene> Bock, Pelo. That worked! :D
<Pelo> tdjacr|away, gnomebaker , in the menu under tools
<Bodsda> Pici, Slart, cheers guys,.,.never thought of loking there,.,.cheers
<BockBilbo> tdjacr|away brasero?
<Bodsda> astro76, ot it,.,.ty
<Slart> Bodsda: in the main thingy.. top
<Fishscene> Now to hammer-down on effects in the other channel :)
<tass1412> tdjacr|away, apt-cache search iso burn
 * Bodsda apologizes aain for his dodgy 'G' key
<Bodsda> Slart, Pici beat you,.,.;~) ,.cheers
<BockBilbo> Fishscene right
<BockBilbo> :)
<Pelo> later folks
<K4k> how come when I do "startx >> startx.txt" nothing is put into startx.txt
<Slart> K4k: perhaps startx doesn't output anything on the console
<Fishscene> Bock, Pelo. Just to follow up. I disabled Desktop effects, then re-enabled them. Problem fixed
<K4k> Slart: it does, I see it
<Fishscene> :D
<K4k> doh...figured it out...
<spdf> K4k: It logs to /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<illriginal> Can someone help me with a permission's issue?... It involves FTPing.
<nemilar> K4k: >> only redirects standard output, which doesn't include errors (Stderr)
#ubuntu 2008-02-15
<Bodsda> K4k, do you have to use sudo?
<nemilar> illriginal: just ask, if anyone knows, they'll ask
<Slart> K4k: check the bash manual.. there are switches for redirecting stuff..
<miltiadis21> Irrelevant Question:If i want to describe a proccess in a client what diagram should i use? For example when we add an item an item can have 4 different actions
<nemilar> K4k: If I remember correctly 2> redirects errors, but let me check
<prince_jammys> K4k: 2>
<Bodsda> miltiadis21, if its irrelivent,.,.ask it somewhere else
<K4k> k, I'm looking though the man file now
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to set the permissions for allowing FTPing to a domain?
<nemilar> prince_jammys: is that both stderr and stdout or just stderr?
<K4k> thanks a lot guys
<Che-Anarc> I got Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  not sure if its AGP or anything but DRI does not work...  I got modules loaded, etc... but glxinfo still says no rendering using mesa  :-(   what can I do?
<nemilar> illriginal: you'll need write permissions for the directory
<prince_jammys> K4k: error_prone_command 2>error.log
<nemilar> illriginal: and write permissions for any file you wish to overwrite
<miltiadis21> i thought thaat someone from here knew but anyway thanks ;)
<Photocopy> help
<Photocopy> How do I make my desktop iconless? Icons make wallpaper look bad.
<astro76> !ask | Photocopy
<ubotu> Photocopy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<prince_jammys> nemilar: 1 is stdout, 2 is stderr
<Bodsda> !help > Photocopy      please read pm from ubotu
<Photocopy> Bodsda, astro76: Note I immediately asked after, I slipped and pressed enter by accident anyway.
<illriginal> nemilar, I'm tryin to upload files to my website via FTP, but it claims that I cannot because I don't have the permission. How can I give permission to my Desktop?
<pmratpoison> hello! Canon provides deb packages for my multifunction which work on i386. Can I make them work for amd64?
<astro76> Photocopy: I did indeed, and Bodsda you should check what triggers actually do before you send them to someone
<Photocopy> astro76: That worked... Bodsda's command worked.
<kitche> Photocopy: it's an option in gnome's config editor name slipped my mind irght now
<Bodsda> astro76, damn,.,.i thought i knew that one,.,.whats the trigger for telling them not to just put help?
<Photocopy> kitche: Unfortunately I dont know what this config editor is
<Bodsda> Photocopy, he means it wasnt the trigger i thought it was
<frank__> join #ubuntuuser.de
<prince_jammys> !helpme | Bodsda
<ubotu> Bodsda: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<sampoo> how long is a ban for usually?
<spdf> Photocopy:
<astro76> Bodsda: probably the one I did ;)
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, cheers dude,.,. ive been using !help--not good   lol
<Photocopy> bodsda: I thought he meant the ">" as opposed to the "|"
<MFen> man, when you actually want an opinion, nobody has one
<Photocopy> spdf:  ?
<astro76> sampoo: you could ask in #ubuntu-ops
<spdf> Photocopy: open up gconf-editor, apps > nautilus -> volumes_visible
<sampoo> ok
<Bodsda> astro76, no i was after !helpme    its more relevent to what he said then !ask
<BockBilbo> sorry.. my connection here sucks xD
<prince_jammys> prince_jammys: :)
<Photocopy> spdf: I meant that I dont want icons on the desktop
<Photocopy> Thanks for trying spdf: I gotta go though
<spdf> Photocopy: Uncheck the volumes_visible option
<pmratpoison> hello! Canon provides deb packages for my multifunction which work on i386. Can I make them work for amd64?
<spdf> Oh well.. That's how you do it..
<sampoo> is there a beginners chat?
<pmratpoison> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Slart> pmratpoison: depends.. it would be easier if they supplied source
<Slart> sampoo: this is it
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to give permissions to upload files to a domain via FTP?
<sampoo> thx
<BockBilbo> illriginal chmod?
<pmratpoison> Slart: well, I tried installing the debs and they claim they are for the wrong arch
<Slart> illriginal: eh.. what's the scenario here? you
<Slart> you've got a domain? a ftp server?
<sampoo> is there a plug-in to handle some xine streams not in synaptic?
<Slart> pmratpoison: you can force install if you really want to.. you had to do that with wine some time ago
<Slart> pmratpoison: but it depends on if it's a stand alone application... or if it will be working with something else..
<illriginal> Slart my company is a webhosting company, they've given us a free domain and I would like to start developing.. I was told to use FireFTP (built in firefox extension) that will let me upload my files to my domain.
<Slart> illriginal: ok.. and this doesn't work?
<pmratpoison> Slart: on i386 you just install the debs and modify some post script file. It doesn't have any special printing front-end
<illriginal> no FireFTP claims that I'm having Permission issues.
<pike_> illriginal: any ftp client will work of course. the issue is at the server side
<pmratpoison> how does one force the debs to install? is this undo-able?
<illriginal> Slart, in order words, I need to give my desktop and the folder, "website" permission to be accessed via FireFTP
<jdix123> I'm trying to get desktop effects to work so I can run compiz, but I'm having no luck.  Video driver is ati radeon mobility 7500 w/ 32m vram
<prince_jammys> illriginal: it's the server that's not allowing you to upload
<Slart> illriginal: then I guess you have to talk to whoever runs the server
<kitche> illriginal: ftp server needs to be setup correctly
<eli> i'm having some issues with my virtual terminals in gutsy.  it's hard to describe, but TTY1-6 have all their text pushed to the right so i can only see half the screen
<Slart> pmratpoison: yes.. you can uninstall just like usual.. you install using dpkg -i --force-architecture yourdebfilehere.deb
<illriginal> The server side?.. It was workin on Windows. And if I use the Java applet (web based) FTP, it'll upload without a problem.
<eli> and the text seems bigger than it should be
<Whisper> whats the name of the sshd package?
<sampoo> what does xine-plugin no input plug-in to handle stream  mean I should do?
<astro76> Whisper: openssh-server
<Slart> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.1 (gutsy), package size 241 kB, installed size 640 kB
<Itaku> dang it
<Itaku> wine wont open my mirc
<kitche> illriginal: or look up on how to configure FireFTP correctly
<Whisper> thanks alot! :)
<eli> also, i noticed it started happening after i used System -> Start-Up Manager
<illriginal> Slart, this is the error I receive when I double click on my Desktop folder which is located on my FTP: You do not have the appropriate permissions or directory does not exist.
<astro76> Whisper: or ssh is a metapacke which installs both server and client
<tanner> how can i make devices from a pci expresscard automount like usb?
<Whisper> astro76 okay thanks
<as2> hi people
<as2> i need some help
<as2> regarding linux in generall
<as2> general
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<prince_jammys> !helpme | as2
<ubotu> as2: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<neverblue> tanner, so you mean while your system is running, you want to plug in a PCIE card into your system?
<pike_> illriginal: could it be a timeout issue? if you log back into ftp server and try immediately?
<as2> my question is complicated regarding  finding where partition start and partition ends are
<Dr_willis> as2,  'sudo fdisk -l' shows that info i belive
<illriginal> pike_ that was the first thing I thought, and did exactly that. Quickly disconnected then reconnected, but FTP still claims that I don't have the right to access my files in order to upload them.
<as2> i first do this: dd if=/dev/hda of=hidden.img bs=7741440 skip=9932
<neverblue> as2, if you would be so kinda as to state your question on one line, im sure someone would be more than happy to help you
<jms> I'm trying to copy a file over a local network from a windows machine. I'm a linux newbie and don't know the command, or the process, can anyone walk me through it?
<as2> to extract a partition into image
<tanner> neverblue: sorta, i want to plug an eSATA drive into my PCIE card and have it auto mount
<prince_jammys> !enter | as2
<ubotu> as2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Whisper> i get this error all the time just after a fresh install of ubuntu, what to do? [  983.617382] DAC960#0: Physical Device 0:6 Errors: Parity = 0, Soft = 0, Hard = 0, Misc = 93
<as2> ok SORRY ! :)
<Slart> illriginal: hmm..I'd love to help you troubleshoot this but I have to get to bed.. ask the room again.. put errormessages in a pastebin page and you'll ge4t help in no time
<sampoo> how can i play a stream using xine when 'xine-plug-in: no input plug-in to handle stream' ?
<pike_> illriginal: id suggest trying nautilus as an ftp client its a good as anything but .. are these files in your home dir?
<Slart> !paste | illriginal
<ubotu> illriginal: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rxsa> is there a possibility or a program which can mount drives on start-up without entering the root-pw every time? (ahhh,  i'm a total newbie to linux, though)
<illriginal> pike_ they're in a folder named, "Website" inside of my Desktop
<kitche> rxsa: yeah add th drive to your /etc/fstab
<illriginal> thanks anyways, Slart
<rxsa> sorry, but how? *g*
<_Oz_> Hello, Ubuntu friends!
<as2> SO my question : i want to do that what is described here:  dd if=/dev/hda of=hidden.img bs=7741440 skip=9932   With an hexadecimal editor (like hexedit for example), I looked for the beginning of a valid partition, identified by the string "IBM  7.0" or "IBM  7.1". I found several consecutive partitions, that I extracted into six distinct files :    dd if=hidden.img of=diags.img    bs=512 skip=26850 count=15063 dd if=hidden.img of=diags2.img  
<as2> --------------------------------------
<as2> EXPLAIN
<pike_> illriginal: maybe do a quick sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<as2> -------------------------------------
<as2> My algorithm to find the partition limits is rather simple. Starting from the beginning of the hidden.img area, I mount the file using a loop device, I obtain the partition size in 1k blocks with df, and I search the beginning of a new partition around the corresponding offset, in the image file. I iterate this algorithm with the new discovered partition, until the end of the hidden.img area is reached.
<FloodBot2> as2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<as2> ------------------------------------------------------------
<_Oz_> Question: How do I change file associations?  I want movie files to open in VLC, rather than Totem (the default player).
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  under gnome? right cliock on one of the files - its in its properties somewhere.
<illriginal> ok give me one second pike_
<sampoo> also, soes pes2008 run on wine? with some sort of plug-in for active x?
<Joetheodd> What's xubuntu, again? What windowmanager does it have?
<pike_> xfce4
<Dr_willis> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<as2> so since that what i pasted is too long
<Jangari> in nautilus, can i change which columns are displayed in list view?
<as2> somebody linux guru
<as2> ?
<prince_jammys> as2 #linux
<as2> i will write it on private
<jdix123> I'm trying to get desktop effects to work so I can run compiz, but I'm having no luck.  Video driver is ati radeon mobility 7500 w/ 32m vram
<Jangari> i want to include audio information, bitrate and resolution, for instance
<pike_> as2: id paste it to a url too
<prince_jammys> as2 try #linux
<as2> ok thanks
<as2> :)
<Joetheodd> Can I install xubuntu from the default ubuntu install cd if I select server and then install xubuntu-desktop?
<pike_> Joetheodd: you can install ubuntu then in addition xubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> Joetheodd,  installing xubuntu-desktop  would give you the full set of xubuntu  features. :0
<Joetheodd> pike_, the problem is I don't want to see what would happen if I tried running gnome on my target box.
<Dr_willis> I tend to install ubuntu, then xubuntu-desktop, then kubuntu-desktop
<prince_jammys> Joetheodd: you can install xubuntu on any existing ubuntu installation, including server
<Dr_willis> i rarely have any issues with installing all the desktops
<Jangari> goddam redhat's only supporting outdated versions of sox!
<Picachoo> Dr_willis any more linux free games.. best ones ?
<Joetheodd> This thing is 291MHz :P
<rxsa> kitche: sorry, but how? *g*
<pike_> Joetheodd: didnt read your whole question in fact thats exactly what i normally do
<pike_> Joetheodd: server install then X stuff will work fine
<Dr_willis> Picachoo,  use the package manager to search. and look at that Linux game tome/Happy Penguin sites .
<_Oz_> Excellent, dr_willis.  That was it.  Perfect!  They open in VLC now.  Thank you.
<Dr_willis> Picachoo,  depends on what games you like.  Ive been playing Yoshi's Island lately. :)
<Joetheodd> pike_, thanks, I'd just go the easy road except for I'm afraid this box won't be happy with me. Let's just say that dumpster diving could be an upgrade to it :P
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  yea. its a littel odd how you have to find a file you want to change the type for, to get to the filetype stuff..  if theres a nother way to find that selection/options. ive not found it yet.
<Picachoo> Dr_willis i would like all famous ones. quality ones. can you name as many as you know?
<pike_> Joetheodd: maybe install xserver-xorg fluxbox  then echo exec fluxbox > ~/.xinitrc  then just xinit to launch if its a very low resource box
<bidou> yop all
<eigma> I'm having trouble netbooting 7.04 on a Cyrix 6x86 CPU - the kernel Oops'es very early on somewhere in native_cpuid (called from identify_cpu, ..., start_kernel). I want to recompile the netboot kernel (install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/kernel) for the Cyrix CPU. where can I find .config files for the netboot kernels?
<sampoo> how long does it usually take for some feedback here?...not trying to be subversive!
<Dr_willis> Picachoo,  go get DOOM. :) theres a dozen variants/remakes of it for linux.
<K4k> Ok, so now I got X to run, but my mouse doesn't respond, any suggestions?
<jdix123> joetheodd - check out fluxbuntu...can dl iso of ubuntu w/ fluxbox
<Picachoo> Dr_willis doom is not free
<illriginal> pike_ i tried the command but still nothing, do you happen to know the command to give me permission over everything?....
<kitche> Picachoo: umm yes it is well not the doom but doom variants yes
<_Oz_> Dr_willis: yeah, there are some oddities in Ubuntu, like that one.  Overall, I really like it, though.
<_Oz_> Logic suggests that you'd change file associations in one global place rather than within a single example of that file type.
<pike_> illriginal: that was it you do not need any additional permission on the client box
<mark17> is it possible to see the network statistics for a single IP on my server (every IP uses a different network card alias)?
<_Oz_> But...  hey...  Linux isn't always logical. :) Part of the charm, I guess.
<Joetheodd> I'm aware that this isn't an ubuntu issue but I'm sure you guys know. I'm using an ASUS P2L97 mobo, and it's got 3 RAM slots. If I have a stick of 64, 32, and 32, can I stick them all in?
<prince_jammys> illriginal: it is a server-side issue
<sangprabo> Hi, everyone. I have downloaded a *.chm file, and it seemed I cannot open it until I "unblock active content" by (if I use Windows Explorer) select Properties -> Unblock. How do I do that in Linux? I am using Ubuntu Gutsy and xchm. Thanks
<kitche> Picachoo: and yes doom engine has been open source for quite some time
<pike_> illriginal: open a terminal and try cd ~/Desktop/thatdir then ftp servername   then mput *  and see what happens
<illriginal> hm... i guess so. But why does it let me use their Java applet in order to ftp into my domain?>
<rxsa> soooh, i'm really a total newbie to ubuntu and all unix os' and have no clue how to mount drives on start-up without entering the root-pw every time?
<Picachoo> kitche whats the exact name of doom freee version?
<nemilar> sangprabo: have you tried the CHM reader?
<pike_> illriginal: does the java applet require you to login?
<K4k> anyone have any idea why when I do startx I don't have any mouse response?
<sega01> hey. i am working on an ipv6 vpn for privacy, anonytomy, free speech, and wanted to verify that the most commonly used distribution can connect. http://eleuther.net/ if you are interested
<Joetheodd> rxsa, that's the beauty of it. Only root is allowed to do that.
<nemilar> K4k: pastebin your xorg log
<rxsa> i am root
<nickrud> !fstab | rxsa
<ubotu> rxsa: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<illriginal> yeah same username and password I use in order to log into the fireftp
<prince_jammys> illriginal: because you're not writing anything to their filesystem
<rxsa> but i just want to make more comfortable for me
<sangprabo> nemilar: thank you for your response. No, I've not tried it. I will install it soon.
<nemilar> sangprabo: check out the gnochm package, it's what I use
<K4k> nemilar: hang on, I told it to save the ouput errors to a file, I'll paste bin that, it appears though x started there were some errors present
<rxsa> thx a lot  i think!
<sangprabo> nemilar: gnochm? okay
<pike_> illriginal: very odd. try gftp or nautilus... other than that not sure sorry
<kitche> Picachoo: to many to name but one is doom legacy
<Jangari> rxsa: firstly, are you sure you're root? did you actually go and  enable the root account, then physically log in as root? because you shouldn't really do that
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  comapred to the disaster setting default programs  under windows is.. Gnome is very logical. :P
<sampoo> has anyone here successfully re-wrapped their kernal to enable touchscreens in an LG?
<Jangari> secondly, rxsa, you should be able to configure your fstab to automatically mount partitoins on your system on startup
<K4k> nemilar, http://www.pastebin.ca/904522
<_Oz_> Dr_willis: no argument there. :)
<_Oz_> Gnome is great overall.  Really like it.
<K4k> nemilar: it appears I can't lock .Xauthority
<K4k> how can I fix that?
<nemilar> K4k: that can't be your entire xorg.0.log file
<_Oz_> Just a few weird things like that to deal with, and they're no big deal.
<K4k> nemilar: no I said that's the error I get when I start xorg
<sangprabo> rxsa: I think you need to do something with your /etc/fstab file...
<nemilar> K4k: the entire log would be more helpful
<K4k> k one sec
<illriginal> pike_ you mentioned to open up terminal and type: cd ~/Desktop/Website then type my domain's ftp, then type mput*
<Jangari> does anyone know if the heron alpha 4 downloadable iso is a liveCD?
<prince_jammys> K4k: ls -l .Xauthority
<prince_jammys> K4k: who owns the file
<pike_> illriginal: yeah or mput *.extension
<sangprabo> nemilar: What kind of package should I install / configure?
<Itaku> whats the development channel for ubuntu
<frijolie> if I'm installing ubuntu on a fresh hard drive and making the partitions myself...
<K4k> prince_jammys, erm...root apparently
<nemilar> sangprabo: 'sudo apt-get install gnochm' should work fine
<frijolie> how do you allocate a seperate partition for my /home directory?
<kitche> Itaku: well there is #ubuntu-dev but not what you think I believe
<nemilar> sangprabo: it will install "CHM Viewer" in the Applications - Accessories menu
<K4k> prince_jammys, should I chown it to myself?
<prince_jammys> sudo chown your_user .Xauthority
<frijolie> just specify /home as the mount point?
<Jangari> frijolie: it should be straighforward with the gui installation
<Itaku> it like has a 1 in it
<prince_jammys> K4k: I own mine
<prince_jammys> K4k: i was trying to tell you this a while back
<sampoo> how do i open a stream on xine when the input message says i have no input plug-in to handle the stream? I think i have all the right plug-ins installed?
<frijolie> Jangari: i tried that and nautilus didn't recognize the full allocated disk space
<sangprabo> nemilar: okay, thank you. I've installed it. Trying...
<kitche> Itaku: #ubuntu+1 is for the next version of Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> frijolie,  thats the basics of it  mount /dev/sda2 (or whatever) to /home
<K4k> now it says -rw------ 1 ted root 0 2008-02-14 19:10 .Xauthority=
<Alysum> hello Im using a laptop with external monitor and the screens are cloned, how do I set it to extend ?
<K4k> but for some reason it still gives me errors when I start
<pike_> K4k: sudo rm ~/.Xauthority*
<Alysum> without editing xorg.conf
<jrod> anyone else have problems viewing videos on youtube.com w/ firefox???
<sampoo> thankx if anyone can help
<pike_> K4k: itll be recreated
<illriginal> right now terminal shows, ftp>   (how do I connect ftp using terminal?), pike_
<Jangari> jrod: got flash?
<pike_> open servername
<jrod> yes
<pike_> illriginal: ^
<siriusnova> hello - can i get some help with trying to play an Itunes shared Library via Rhythmbox
<jrod> its very choppy
<prince_jammys> K4k: sudo chgrp your_group .Xauthority  <--- let's just eliminate all doubt
<mjw-> jrod: you don't have gnash installed do you?
<Jangari> i don't mean the flashplugin-nonfree, nor the gnash-player
<frijolie> Dr_willis: during an install? or do you just leave it as "free space" where it is automatically allocated to the /home directory?
<Jangari> i mean actual flash, from adobe
<sangprabo> nemilar: I reopen the file, and it seemed that I only get strange characters like ËÉÿÅËÉÿÅËÉÿÅ... :(
<jrod> no
<sputnick> hi
<jrod> gnash
<nemilar> sangprabo: strange.. it's a .CHM file?
<Jangari> http://www.adobe.com/go/getflash
<Jangari> i think it is
<K4k> prince_jammys, ok I did that but it still spits out errors and mouse still doesn't respond
<mjw-> Jangari the flashplugin-nonfree package is fine
<sangprabo> nemilar: similar with if I use xchm or another chm viewer..
<Alysum> Dual monitor help needed please
<mjw-> and is the "real" flash
<jdix123> jangari - dunno if it was answerred, but hardy is avail as a live cd dl
<kitche> Jangari: well flashplugin-nonfree is the actual flash from adobe
<Jangari> i've never had flashplugin-nonfree working
<Dr_willis> frijolie,  in my case i have a filesystem at /dev/hdb1 - the whole disk. That i tell the installer to mount to /home
<prince_jammys> K4k: the exact same errors?
<nemilar> sangprabo: hrm, where'd you get the CHM ?
<sangprabo> nemilar: yes, it came from http://www.supermemo.com/english/helpdown.htm
<K4k> yup
<mjw-> jrod what does glxinfo | grep -i direct   return?
<sputnick> anyone have a clue to repopulate my manpages-fr ? many people have more than 250 hint :  find //usr/share/man/fr* | wc -l
<Jangari> jdix123: thanks, is there a link?
<Picachoo> Dr_willis  the mirc beeps the system speaker on connect or message sounds. not the real sound. why so?  i hope if i install windows games. ill get the exact video graphic and sound quality in wine too?
<sampoo> is xine rubbish, and i should install something elso?
<Dr_willis> frijolie,  its allready setup for me - since its my old home. Its not unallocated.. In your case for the first time you may need to format it.
<nemilar> sangprabo: I'll try it out over here
<Jangari> for me, only downlaoding a tarball from adobe and ./flash-installing has worked
<Dr_willis> Picachoo,   the 'mirc' ?
<jdix123> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jrod> YES
<Jangari> and i'm talking about more than ten different installations all on gutsy, so far
<prince_jammys> K4k: paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nickrud> sampoo: xine is fine, vlc also. Some players seem to play some files better than others though
<Picachoo> Dr_willis windows app i am using with wine. it gives a system speeker beep. not real sound
<sangprabo> nemilar: Thank you. I've downloaded smhelp.chm, the latest one (2006)
<illriginal> pike_ it's askin me to login using username and password... how would I do this?
<pike_> illriginal: just type your username hit enter then passowrd and enter
<Dr_willis> Picachoo,  you do realize thers dozens of irc clients out OTHER then mirc. :) mIRC is rather lame in ways.. heh.
<illriginal> oh :X
<Dr_willis> Picachoo,  try the games and see.. is about all i cansay
<mjw-> jrod: that's odd, youtube should work fine (unless you're on a quite old machine)...just make sure you don't have gnash installed... sudo apt-get remove gnash
<Picachoo> Dr_willis yes. but i like mric. but the point was the why wine is not giving sound
<illriginal> nah says, invalid command, pike_
<Picachoo> Dr_willis can you give some sites where i can see rated /ranked free linux games?
<zzza> anyone able to install vimdiff in gutsy
<prince_jammys> illriginal: are you doing ftp from command line?
<sampoo> xine seems to be default on mozilla, can i cahnge i to VLC?
<zzza> vimdiff seems to have gone missing
<kitche> sampoo: if you install the vlc-plugin you can
<sampoo> thankx
<illriginal> prince_jammys, yes... unfortunately even if I can connect via Terminal... I wouldn't know what the heck to do.
<prince_jammys> illriginal: if so try --->  user your_user_name
<jrod> gnash removed... i'll load the actual adobe one and let u know what i come up with
<pike_> illriginal: type 'bye' then enter then ftp servername  you will be prompted for a username then a password
<Mushrooms> I have a question regarding the structure of linux. In windows, when you install new programs, typically it gets dumped in 'program files'. Is there an equivalent of this in Ubuntu?
<zzza> sudo apt-get install vimdiff "E: Couldn't find package vimdiff"
<Jangari> jrod,
<mjw-> jrod: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree will fetch the correct adobe version for you
<Jangari> try at first testing youtube having uninstalled gnash, better scientific method that way
<Mushrooms> jrod: I tried going to Youtube the other day, and firefox hung on me hardcore
<siriusnova> anyone able to access an iTunes shared library in linux yet?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: no, they dont go all in one place (and in windows they don't either, not exactly)
<mike16> hi all i just install phpmyadmin, but i dont remeber setting a password, and its asking for one, is their a defualt, or can someone tell my how to set the mysql passowrd thanks
<nemilar> sangprabo: it looks like they're using some IE hooks... I don't know if you'll be able to get it to work out-of-the-box in linux
<mjw-> siriusnova afaik it's not possible to connect third party clients to iTunes 7.x shares
<Jangari> easy, siriusnova, so easy that i wouldn't be able to recount how to do it
<siriusnova> mjw - damn :(
<pike_> Mushrooms: everything shares directories youll notice if you type 'which gedit' it gives a generic bin path executables are in bin dirs libs in lib dirs generally
<Picachoo> i have just uninstalled many apps but still i experience slow speed. (speed was good at fresh kubuntu install though).  why so?
<Jangari> mjw-: seriously?
<nemilar> mike16: http://www.netadmintools.com/art90.html
<illriginal> -.- claims that login failed. Yet I can connect with fireftp without a problem
<tumbleweed05> whats up people?
<pike_> Mushrooms: er.. which nano
<sangprabo> nemilar: is ther any other way to open it? If open it using Windows, could it opened in Linux after?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: a package will place its executables in /usr/share/bin, its documentation in /usr/share/doc, its libraries in /usr/share/lib
<mjw-> Jangari last i checked, admittedly a few months back, you could only access itunes 6 or older shares
<mike16> thanks nemilar i will bookmark thatn ow
<Jangari> doesn't an itunes library just operate as an ntfs file system as per normal windows file system?
<nemilar> sangprabo: I doubt it... but you can get it to work in Wine, I'd bet
<sampoo> installed all the vlc plugins, xine still the default player for some streams?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: so yes in that typically everything is within different folders of /usr
<sampoo> how can i change that
<sampoo> ?
<K4k> prince_jammys, http://pastebin.ca/904934
<sangprabo> nemilar: okay. I will try it. Thank you very much of your kind, nemilar :)
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: I see. In the "pidgin.im" website there are some instructions to close conversation windows using the Esc key, but it tells me to locate the .purple library first. I'm guessing that because it starts with a '.' the folder will be invisiable
<K4k> prince_jammys, http://pastebin.ca/904534
<K4k> sorry
<nemilar> sangprabo: np.. hope it works for you
<mjw-> Jangari no - it's DAAP based. nothing to do with ntfs.
<sampoo> uninstall xine?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: sorry that should have been .purple directory
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: if it's a hidden file, it's likely to be a personal configuration directory located in your home folder
<quittt> do you know a programme which can read the things for you?
<Jangari> mjw-: whoa, you're not talking just about a simple itunes library on any old machine, are you?
<prince_jammys> K4k: tell the other person who was helping you too
<pike_> !festival | quittt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about festival - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jangari> man, i'm glad i weaned myself off itunes altogether
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: I see, I should be able to see all of those in the terminal then
<mjw-> Jangari I'm talking about the "sharing" option that is present in itunes.
<Jangari> oh, right
<quittt> pike_, festival? there is an app with that name?
<pike_> quittt: yes or ktalk
<illriginal> ok pike_ i finally logged in... now what should I do?...
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: you can see them in a gui also
<K4k> nemilar http://pastebin.ca/904534
<pike_> illriginal: what files do you have in that dir? what extensions?
<Jangari> screw that, just mount the whole system in ubuntu and nav to it, and add the library to 'my places' or something
<Perro> como hago
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: enable "show hidden files" or do Ctrl-H in nautilus if you use gnome
<illriginal> index.html is in my website folder
<mrMister> Hi, I just updated ubuntu and now flas doesn't work. is this a common problem or am I the ony sufferer?
<pike_> illriginal: mput *.html
<mrMister> flash
<illriginal> ok
<sampoo> now i remember where i installed xine and why, when i wanted to play a BBC stream...is there a better solution/streamer?
<Perro> #argentina
<Jangari> well, rhythmbox on my ubuntu installation and windows media player on my xp pro installation working from the same media libraries works sweet
<tumbleweed05> ok people. i installed ubuntu 7.10 and just the other day my computer won't start up.
<tumbleweed05> any reason?
<illriginal> sweet..
<illriginal> it uploaded.
<tumbleweed05> it was working great.
<K4k> mrMister, IIRC it's still broken last I saw
<Jangari> tumbleweed05: what does it do?
<pike_> illriginal: html is text so its fine if you wanted to upload a binary file like a zip youd type binary first then mput *.zip
<tumbleweed05> doesn't even load the bios.
<pike_> illriginal: looks like a crappy client
<jrod> removing gnash and loading the adobe player worked perfectly
<jrod> thanks for the help
<illriginal> Fireftp?...
<tumbleweed05> just flashes the caps, num, and scroll lock light and thats it.
<tumbleweed05> just sits there.
<kitche> tuna: umm if your computer doesn't even power on at all then it's hardware issue
<pike_> illriginal: yes. use nautilus or gftp
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: ah yep i see it now thanks :) I was going to go ls -a and then locating it from there
<Jangari> doesn't show anything on the monitor at all, tumbleweed05?
<tumbleweed05> nope.
<kitche> tumbleweed05: soudns liek a hardware issue
<Jangari> odd
<illriginal> ok brb pike_ im gonna download gftp, hopefully i have better luck than using fireftp.
<Jangari> it does
<tumbleweed05> dang it.
<tumbleweed05> i like it might be the hard drive. but i'm not sure.
<Jangari> does a liveCD work, tumbleweed05?
<pike_> illriginal: gluck
<tumbleweed05> i can't even hear it try to load up the hd.
<tumbleweed05> jangari: i haven't tried yet.
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: windows has hidden files so that you can't mess with the system, linux has hidden files purely for convenience (all those config files get in the way)
<Jangari> how did you install in the first place?
<tumbleweed05> from the livecd.
<Dr_willis> Ive found so many weird hidden things under windows.. its.. scary. Empty folders that i cant delete.. but are 'system critical' and so forth. :)
<Jangari> oh, just saw you said it doesn't even load the bios
<tumbleweed05> lol.
<blubb0r> does anyone know a good media player without gui?
<haxality> Dr_willis, they probably contain OS files that are hidden by windows..
<haxality> blubb0r, video or audio?
<K4k> yea, there is a way to show "system files" that are different from just normal hidden files
<kitche> blubb0r: mplayer
<blubb0r> audio..
<Jangari> tumbleweed05: old machine, or what?
<Siph0n> hey...  is it possible to hide the network password from the /etc/network/interfaces file? googling for "hide key from /etc/network/interfaces" didn't work out too well...
<tumbleweed05> not really.
<Jangari> i.e., has it ever worked?
<tumbleweed05> sony vaio vgn-n230n
<Dr_willis> haxality,  it was totally empty. :)  i checked and was able to remove it under linux.   But its one of the mysteries of windows. Heh
<tumbleweed05> it came with vista.
<tumbleweed05> got pissed at it. and installed ubuntu.
<tumbleweed05> i'm not a newb at linux. but it's been a few years.
<tumbleweed05> install went fine.
<K4k> nemilar and prince_jammys either of you got any ideas on that log file?
<tumbleweed05> used it for about a week when it happened.
<pike_> tumbleweed05: i think youll be pleasantly suprised. just dont give up alot to learn
<Dr_willis> well bbl
<danbhfive> !info mpc123 | blubb0r maybe this will satisfy you, I just found it randomly
<ubotu> blubb0r maybe this will satisfy you, i just found it randomly: mpc123 (source: mpc123): Command-line Musepack audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<tumbleweed05> i'm gonna try the livecd. and if it can install just do a reinstall of the OS.
<prince_jammys> K4k: googling, still a problem with .Xauthority
<sampoo> anyone help me with basics on how to re-wrap a kernal to enable a touchscreen on an LG tablet
<sampoo> ?
<Jangari> although, tumbleweed05...
<moumny> Hi everyone, Which software is the best vlc/mplayer deluge/transmission/bitorrent???
<K4k> prince_jammys, yea that's all I have found as well
<tumbleweed05> whats that?
<quittt> how do I use festival?
<tumbleweed05> for ubuntu?
<siriusnova> ok so now that I know i can't access an iTunes shared library
<tumbleweed05> moubny.
<Jangari> if the bios isn't loading then no matter how you install, it won't boot, right?
<Lunar_Lamp> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<sampoo> yes, gutsy gibbon
<tumbleweed05> yes.
<moumny> yes tumbleweed05
<siriusnova> is there any way for me to import an itunes xml file in Linux
<Jangari> in fact, without bios it shouldn't even boot the cd
<siriusnova> via samba
<tumbleweed05> transmission for bittorrent
<pike_> quittt: /join #ubuntu-offtopic maybe a number of people there use it i have not
<tumbleweed05> true.
<Jangari> so that should be a good test, tumbleweed05
<tumbleweed05> but i'm gonna give it a shot. if it's the hard drive i'm gonna be pissed.
<Jangari> yeah, do it
<quittt> it is not offtopic, since it is part of Ubuntu
<K4k> prince_jammys, I just noticed this line on the second to last line "(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded" so the mouse should work?
<kitche> tumbleweed05: it's probably more then the hard drive
<Jangari> well, if it's the hard drive, it's more easily replaceable than the motherboard
<tumbleweed05> what else do you think?
<Jangari> mb
<tumbleweed05> ya. if it's the motherboard then i might as well get a new comp.
<tumbleweed05> macbook prolly.
<tumbleweed05> and dual boot ubuntu on that also :)
<prince_jammys> K4k: i guess, there's a couple of errors i saw -- one involving DRI .  But the .Xauth business is a problem
<pike_> quittt: i know its ontoppic i just dont know the answer and a few in there use it :)
<tanner> how can you setup ubuntu to automount eSATA drives?
<Jangari> or you could try reinstalling bios
<prince_jammys> K4k:
<prince_jammys> K4k: does root own that file still?
<mad_max02> hello
<tumbleweed05> ya. need to find it though.
<Helvasca> wheres the SERVER list for software sources stored?
<K4k> no I'm the owner and the group for it
<K4k> prince_jammys,
<DIL_> power source sb checked first
<Jangari> dual boot ubuntu and os 10.5 on a macbook would be nice
<sampoo> hello madmax
<Jangari> except for the whole apple thing
<tumbleweed05> lol shut up jangari.
<Jangari> it should be easy enough to reinstall the bios, because that sounds like the issue, look into that
<tumbleweed05> i'm using a mac mini now.
<Jangari> sorry, but apple sh|ts me
<tumbleweed05> k i will.
<mad_max02> guys can you help me with something. I installed gdesklets but didnt like them and uninstalled, after reboot I can only see my icons/launchers on desktop like iconname.desktop and the open text editor when I click on them
<tumbleweed05> lol.
<Jangari> not more than sony though ;)
<mad_max02> sampoo, hello. sorry I was typing :D
<prince_jammys> K4k: does root still own the file?
<K4k> prince_jammys, no I own it completely
<Jangari> proprietary software i can handle, sometimes, proprietary hardware though, man...
<Helvasca> wheres the SERVER list for software sources stored?
<sega01> i am working on an ipv6 vpn for privacy, security, free speech, and wanted to verify that the most commonly used distribution can connect. http://eleuther.net/ if you are interested. i really need to verify that ubuntu can connect without problems
<prince_jammys> K4k: is it rwxrwxrwx?
<kitche> Helvasca: /etc/apt/sources.list
<mad_max02> anyone ?
<K4k> prince_jammys, no it's -rw-------
<prince_jammys> K4k: sudo chmod 777 .Xauthority  <-- and try again
<illriginal> thank you very much pike_ conclusion is, FireFTP is not made for Linux lol... best to be used with Windows. gFTP works like a champ!
<Jangari> gftp eh?
<illriginal> thanks to you too prince_jammys :P
<Jangari> might try that myself, not happy with fireftp
<illriginal> yeah gFTP works nicely and quickly :)
<prince_jammys> K4k: actually not necessary, mine is rw
<Helvasca> kitche: Im looking for where the  list of mirrors is - ALL the possible servers
<K4k> prince_jammys, still nothing, but I am getting the feeling that it's my vm that's messing up, not my install...I'll try this on actual hardware tonight maybe that will work
<kitche> Helvasca: it's on the ubuntu website I believe
<K4k> Helvasca, there are a bunch in there that are commented out, but I recommend googling for sources.list generator and you will find what you're looking
<prince_jammys> K4k : sorry, though it wont affect anything.... to change it back:   sudo chmod 600 .Xauthority   <-- permissions were correct, just checked
<asdrubal> anyone here use dkms
<asdrubal> ?
<asdrubal> I need help with "dkms"
<danbhfive> !mirrors | Helvasca
<ubotu> Helvasca: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Helvasca> K4k: I want to add a server to the list!
<asdrubal> I want to compile lirc, but it requires dkms... so I have no idea how to do this
<sampoo> is there linux online course you can take, cos i'm totally lost!
<asdrubal> dkms is a dell product
<asdrubal> that makes perfect sense
<mad_max02> lol
<asdrubal> why is ubuntu using dell crap?
<sampoo> on how to use the terminal window for instance?
<mad_max02> I actually resolved my problem :D
<K4k> prince_jammys, thanks so much for all your help, I'll be back on later tonight and let you know if I keep having the issue on actual hardware. I'm off work now though so I'm leaving
<celi0us> sampoo: read. search google
<Helvasca> danbhfive: I want to add a mirror to the list
<prince_jammys> K4k: ok -- we'll get to the bottom of it
<sampoo> i tried that, but dont understand celi0us
<mad_max02> omg I'm in love with linux
<Helvasca> mad_max02: :)
<K4k> prince_jammys, I hope so, I would really love to make this work. I'm trying to make an absolute minimalistic ubuntu installation with icewm and if it works it will have a < 200MB footprint and use less then 100MB of RAM for a full install
<pike_> ubotu: tell mad_max02 about love
<danbhfive> Helvasca: scroll to the bottom of the page
<mad_max02> I'm working in IT for about 12 years
<mad_max02> and I'm with pcs from 1989
<mad_max02> but I never felt so good with OS
<sampoo> i think i need to phone a friend..bye all
<DIL_> sampoo; this is ubuntu however the novell site has two books (pdf) that is pretty comprehensive of course it is geared towards novell but is good for learning linux (IMHO)
<mad_max02> endless possibilities
<Jangari> can i configure nautilus to show certain field in the list view?
<sampoo> wow thx dil
<icesword> hi
<mad_max02> Jangari, you mean certain folders ?
<mad_max02> icesword, hiya
<asdrubal> sudo dkms add –m lirc –v 0.8.3~pre1
<asdrubal> Error! Invalid number of arguments passed.
<asdrubal> Usage: add -m <module> -v <module-version>
<asdrubal> What the hell
<icesword> am i in ubuntu
<icesword> !
<mad_max02> icesword, what do you mean ?
<asdrubal> oh crap!
<asdrubal> wrong dash caracter
<Scunizi> What represents a wild card in terminal?
<mad_max02> loooool
<Helvasca> danbhfive: this ? If you set up a new mirror, please add it to this page and send contact information to <NOSPAM mirrors AT ubuntu DOT com>.
<icesword> i think i am in ubuntu not sure
<icesword> !me
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mad_max02> icesword, what do you mean in ubuntu ?
<zzza> can someone running gutsy do a "apt-cache search vimdiff". I think I might be missing a sources.list url
<mad_max02> ubotu u rule :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u rule :d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mad_max02> ahaha
<icesword> i am uusing a new irc client ,
<mad_max02> bots
<icesword> so not sure
<Jangari> s'alright, mad_max02, i meant 'visible columns', but i've found you can only show a small set
<Jangari> which kind of irritates me, i want to show audio properties for some folders
<mad_max02> that I dont know
<mad_max02> maybe u can set something like that
<mad_max02> ask the mighty google
<adrian> whats up
<rxsa> gosh, i really read the tuxfiles for ¼ mount and /fstab but i still have no clue at all how to mount my vfat devie on start-up, am i so dumb?
<warriorforgod> Hey adrian
<adrian> ahh lol
<icesword> mad_max02where are u
<harveyd> I have set up my laptop to share certain folders, given my desktop hostname to be allowed access, when I go to network:/// on my desktop, i see USERNAME-LAPTO
<nemilar> Hmm... do you think my mom would be able to use Xubuntu?
<prince_jammys> rxsa: want help?
<icesword> heehe
<rxsa> yes plaese!
<harveyd> where my hostname on the laptop is username-laptop
<mjw-> nemilar depends on how many bad windows habits she has to unlearn
<prince_jammys> rxsa can't mount the partition?
<harveyd> when i click on the icon nothing is shown
<nemilar> lol, mjw- ... basically I would just be showing her, "this is where you click to launch the internet" and "this is where you click to edit a file"
<harveyd> even if I correct it
<rxsa> its no problem to mount the partition via a little widget but i want my vfat partition to mount imideatily after start-up
<prince_jammys> rxsa: is it in fstab?
<chrisn> hi
<rxsa> i cant find it there#
<Picachoo> is there a need for speed game in linux. or alternative?
<ari_stress> morning all :D
<rxsa> wait a second, plz
<mjw-> nemilar then she should be fine...just make sure you install the software she needs. xubuntu is, in many ways, simpler than xp and certainly simpler than vista
<danbhfive> Helvasca: yeah, worth a shot, I don't know anything myself, but I would email that address if you have further questions
<prince_jammys> rxsa: sudo fdisk -l <---- and the line that says "VFAT
<chrisn> I am having a really weird problem
<prince_jammys> rxsa: don't pastebin, you can just paste that single line here
<nemilar> mjw-: yeah, hmm... it's just that her machine is too slow to even run win2k :/
<chrisn> Flash is making my computer crash
<Juan> how can i record my desktop audio
<chrisn> I cant figure out how to fix it
<Jangari> whatsort of flash do you have, chrisn?
<chrisn> I am not sure,
<mjw-> nemilar ram is the most important consideration, how much does she have?
<prince_jammys> rxsa: type prin <tab> before your messages to prefix my name to the messages, so i can find them
<chrisn> but when pages like gmail or youtube are opened I have to do a hard reset
<harveyd> ok, ill ask a simpler question, I have a laptop and a desktop computer, both connected to the same router, whats the easiest way to get files from my laptop to my desktop
<nemilar> mjw-: haha, 64M of PC100 so it's nothin'   Really she just needs a new machine
<rxsa> <tab> like that?
<sean> anybody know a "vista DVD maker" substitute for ubuntu???
<rxsa> fuck it
<frangel> ubuntu-es link  plz
<nemilar> !language | rxsa
<ubotu> rxsa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rxsa> prin <tab> try?!
<prince_jammys> rxsa: begin typing my name,but press tab after a few letters and it will autocomplete
<rxsa> i'm sorry
<nemilar> np
<mjw-> mjw- yeah no ubuntu distribution is going to be good there
<Jangari> sean, "apt-cache search dvd burn"
<chrisn> I have tried searching google but none of the steps have worked
<nemilar> mjw-: except fluxbuntu ;)  but that's way beyond her abilities
<rxsa> okay
<prince_jammys> rxsa: otherwise its hard for me to spot your message
<mjw-> nemilar that was for you...and it most certainly is overdue for an upgrade. 10 years is old enough for any computer. :P
<harveyd> can anyone even point me in the right direction?
<rxsa> prince_jammys: its the device /dev/hda2/
<sean> ok Jangari thanks
<nemilar> mjw-: that's just it though.. she doesn't understand that... I told her that it was 7 years old, and she didn't understand how it was possible that it could be outdated
<Che-Anarc> I got phyton installed but when I do > python it doesnt do anything... how to run a .py script?
<prince_jammys> rxsa: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  <--- type this, it should open fstab in a window
<rxsa> prince_jammys: was i right this time? *g*
<danbhfive> harveyd: please stand by
<umdoistres> hi, wich plugin i need to watch youtube videos ?, cause they dont loading right...
<prince_jammys> rxsa: yeah that's what i wanted to know, the device
<danbhfive> umdoistres: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<Jangari> umdoistres: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<rxsa> prince_jammys: okay done
<icesword> i
<prince_jammys> rxsa there is no line there with that device right?
<rxsa> prince_jammys: right
<Jangari> probably good to pastebin the fstab, rxsa
<danbhfive> harveyd: try this http://www.europe.eclipse.co.uk/Ubuntu/Ubuntu-on-win-network.htm
<rxsa> prince_jammys: # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<rxsa> #
<rxsa> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<rxsa> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<rxsa> # /dev/hda3
<mjw-> nemilar man, if you were near to me, I'd let you cart off an athlon 900 with 512M for free for $20. lol.
<FloodBot2> rxsa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rxsa> UUID=0152a533-ec2c-4ec8-a92d-6cb62a990a19 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<icesword> haha]]
<prince_jammys> prince_jammys: did you make a folder where you want this partition to be mounted?
<danbhfive> lol @ prince_jammys
<Jangari> talking to yourself again?
<_Oz_> I'm in #windows trying to explain to a few gomers why Vista is such a terrible piece of software.  They're not very good at paying attention.
<prince_jammys> danbhfive: why
<quittt> how do I make stardict read?
<Picachoo> what are the ways to run windows apps. some i know are wine (app layer), virtualbox(virtualisation)..    can you please tell me what are ways. and what are faster and what are slower accordingly?
<danbhfive> prince_jammys: well, it looks like you are talking to yourself
<christos> i've freshly installed Ubuntu 64-bit. CDs and USB drives aren't automatically mounting. why might this be?
<warriorforgod> _Oz_: have fun explaining that
<rxsa> prince_jammys: normally its mnted /media/STORE (its now mounted as well, b.t.w.)
<harveyd> danbhfive: thanks
<prince_jammys> rxsa did you make a folder where you want the partition to be mounted?
<prince_jammys> danbhfive: oops
<quittt> !stardict
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stardict - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> rxsa: ok
<harveyd> lol
<umdoistres> oh.. the flash is bugging everything! almoust every sites that need flash plugin are incorrect, you know ? how i repair this ?
<speeddemon8803> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<harveyd> I just needed to change "unix nextwork" to windows network
<prince_jammys> rxsa: do you care what users have access to the partition?
<harveyd> then is worked fine
<rxsa> prince_jammys: im okay with /media/STORE (default folder) but i have to choose a new one, i create one
<rxsa> prince_jammys: no i dont
<sangprabo> nemilar: I've downloaded it, and it works! Thank you very much... :)
<prince_jammys> rxsa you don't have to make a new folder - if you are, tell me the name
<sangprabo> nemilar: May be only md5sum problem..
<sangprabo> lol
<rxsa> prince_jammys: im not, ill use the default
<Dtortot> Hi
<mjw-> umdoistres  follow the link ubotu gave you and also make sure you don't have gnash installed... sudo apt-get remove gnash
<prince_jammys> rxsa one more thing, in a terminal:      echo $UID
<frijolie> how do you partition a /home directory?
<Darkmystere> Is there a way to have Madwifi-ng snapshots automaicly downloaded to a dir? starting at a certain date
<Dtortot> I am in need of some advice/help
<umdoistres> mjw-: i have gnash installed, thats the problem
<rxsa> prince_jammys: nothing happens
<Dtortot> frijolie: are you using xp or vista?
<mjw-> umdoistres then uninstall it using the command i gave you. make sure you close your web browser(s) too and restart them
<prince_jammys> rxsa: echo $UID
<danbhfive> frijolie: are you running gutsy right now?
<frijolie> Dtortot: it's not going to be a dual boot...solely Ubuntu on a 200GB HDD
<prince_jammys> rxsa: in a new terminal
<Photocopy> How can I hide icons from the desktop?
<Juan> how can i record my desktop audio? trying with sound recorder but its silent
<frijolie> not running anything, well I'm going to wipe Vista off a spankin new laptop and replace it with Gutsy
<danbhfive> frijolie: do you know how to partition, at least in general?
<rxsa> prince_jammys: it says "1000"
<tanner> what do i have to do for changes to /etc/fstab to take effect
<prince_jammys> rxsa ok paste the following line into your fstab
<danbhfive> tanner: reboot, or sudo mount -a
<rxsa> prince_jammys: kay
<prince_jammys> rxsa: /dev/hda2       /media/STORE      vfat    uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000     0       0
<umdoistres> oh, the problem is gone ! thank you very much !
<frijolie> danbhfive: yeah, I know that I want to have 10GB for / (root), 2GB for /swap, and the rest of the HDD for /home
<Dtortot> I keep trying to install ubuntu as dual boot I have the partitions ready and all and the somewhere around 50% of the installation I get a message that says that I am missing one file and that the installation had to be stopped, I dunno what file that is but I have tried with 3 different dls of Ubuntu from 3 different mirrors in North America and they all failed
<rxsa> prince_jammys: i have to retype it, right?! XD okay, geez :)
<Photocopy> How can I remove icons from my desktop please?
<prince_jammys> rxsa: and save: make sure there is one BLANK line at the end of the file, by hitting enter
<Jangari> frijolie: make it 20 for root, depending on the overall size of your hdd
<danbhfive> frijolie: then during the setup, just do that.  You have to set the mount points, so you will have to set the 10gb as / and just set the larger one as /home
<prince_jammys> rxsa: cut and paste. don't retype
<frijolie> Jangari: 20GB for / ?
<Jangari> i reckon
<Photocopy> frijolie: To be safe, 20g sounds right
<Jangari> i have 20 each overall for entire ubuntu and xp pro, the rest is data, 120GB
<danbhfive> frijolie: the swap just needs to be partitioned as swap, no need to set a mount point for that
<adamb> Ok I have a problem, I cant open more then 2 firefox browsers, it just hangs when i open up the 3rd one. Anyone have an idea on this issue?
<Dtortot> any idea which file I'm missing
<_Oz_> dtortot: I'd expect an error on the disc
<tanner> danbhfive: what do i have to add to fstab so that a device mounts rw and what not? (this is an external eSATA drive)
<rxsa> prince_jammys: yeah, its a textfile, not the terminal, though! (D'OH!)
<Photocopy> =(
<frijolie> danbhfive: last time I did it, afterwards by right-clicking on the drive in nautilus and choosing properties it didn't display the correct size
<K4k> prince_jammys, hey I'm back and on real hardware lol
<Jangari> i mean, i've only used a small portion of that on ubuntu, but imagine if you ran out of space on / to install some new apps?
<Dtortot> Oz: I have tried 3 different discs burned at different speeds and nothing
<frijolie> danbhfive: for my /home directory..it only showed something like 4GB when it should have been 120GB
<prince_jammys> rxsa: select it, paste it, make sure there is one blank line at the bottom of the file and save it
<silvio> i
<_Oz_> dtortot: it's gotta be a disc problem
<_Oz_> dtortot: all by the same burner?
<_Oz_> it's either the drive or the disc
<frijolie> Photocopy: 20GB is a lot...but I do have a 200GB HDD
<danbhfive> frijolie: well, that's clearly wrong, do you already have ubuntu installed?  if there is a last time?
<adamb> Ok I have a problem, I cant open more then 2 firefox browsers, it just hangs when i open up the 3rd one. Anyone have an idea on this issue?
<rxsa> prince_jammys: thank you a lot, ill reboot now and try... i'm back in a few minutes!
<thinman1189> how do I stop privoxy from starting on startup?
<Dtortot> two by the same burner and one by a different one
<Photocopy> frijolie: Not my laptop, but thats what i'd do...
<danbhfive> tanner: im sorry, I don't really know
<Dtortot> but I have burned lots of things with both and they all work fine
<prince_jammys> rxsa try this
<frijolie> danbhfive: no it's not installed yet...I'm at the part where I partition the drive now...
<Jangari> damn, 200GB is fine, opt for a larger / than just 10GB
<Photocopy> frijolie: Then again, im a retard with a 7g swap on a 80g drive... rofl
<rxsa> prince_jammys: huh?
<prince_jammys> rxsa actually yeah reboot, since thats what you want to test, sorry
<frijolie> Photocopy: we'll comprimise and I'll say 15GB for root
<Photocopy> frijolie: Better safe than sorry?
<danbhfive> frijolie: well, I personally have no idea why that would happen, you should be able to just do it during the install
<rxsa> prince_jammys: yeah thx
<Photocopy> Seriously.... ugh
<Photocopy> how can I hide all desktop icons?
<frijolie> danbhfive: yeah I'm about to start creating the partitions..i was just clarifying that I did it right because that did seem weird last time I tried
<Jangari> what's the descrepancy in size displayed after installation, frijolie?
<icesword> prince_jammys:what program u use to edit .pdf on linux
<tanner> anyone know what do i have to add to fstab so that a device mounts rw and what not? (this is an external eSATA drive)
<frijolie> Jangari: yes it was on a previous install...
<Dtortot> does any one for sure of a mirror where I can dl ubuntu from that will work 100% on installation
<Jangari> no, frijolie, how big was the descrepancy?
<DIL_> left click icon and press del button
<danbhfive> Jangari: 116gigs
<prince_jammys> icesword: have never done it... i only view pdf, have never edit it. i know openoffice can export to pdf but thats about all i know
<Dtortot> or is there a way to find out which file I am missing and maybe adding it to my existing iso
<Juan> how can i record my desktop audio? trying with sound recorder but its silent
<frijolie> Jangari: From what I remember, I made the /home partition somewhere around 120GB and it was only showing something like 4GB of free space
<icesword> prince_jammys:i see
<Jangari> mm, righto
<meoblast001> hello..... im trying to get a network adapter to work... a D-Link WUA-2340... i used ndiswrapper and installed NetA5AGU.inf..... and it reports that the driver is installed, but the network card doesnt have any networks in the network applet, nor does it give the option to enable wireless internet..... how do i fix this?
<thinman1189> how do I stop privoxy from starting on startup?
<loquitus_of_borg> is there a graphical app for Ubuntu Linux I can install that shows what processes are using each file on the system? or which files each process running is using?
<prince_jammys> frijolie: thats a big house you have
<K4k> what is the file that specifies desktop background in icewm?
<Gary_inNYC> hi, i have 2 hds, the second one partitioned as /home 185GB, and /swap 2GB.  the first hd is not partitioned and / is 74GB.  is there a more cost effective way of partitioning my drives?  my monstrous 74GB / partition sounds a bit excessive
<Gary_inNYC> i have 1.5GB of ram
<prince_jammys> K4k: the problem was fixed?
<tudon> omg this channel has more than 1000 users
<frijolie> prince_jammys: Yes, this new HDD is 200GB on a laptop!
<Darkmystere> I cant use my Router with Wep on Ubuntu everytime i put in key a few mins later it comes back asking again..
<K4k> prince_jammys, no I'm on the "bloated" system that was my first try
<Photocopy> My partition table is retarded... Gary_inNYC thats not horrible.
<K4k> prince_jammys, I originally tried stripping a standard install and it works well, but it's still over 2GB installed
<K4k> way more then I want
<cferriby> does anyone know how to make my sound not so quiet. i reinstalled an updates a few weeks ago but the sound has decreasd in volume so that i can bary hear it any fixes??
<meoblast001> what does "neta5agu : invalid driver!" mean?
<NigelS_> Gary_inNYC: it is pretty unlikely that you'll need that much for / yes
<rxsa> prince_jammys: yeah thank you so so so so so so so so so so much. it works! nice!
<Gary_inNYC> ic, what should i do to further divide my first drive?
<prince_jammys> rxsa np
<Photocopy> prince_jammys: quick one... how do i hide all desktop icons?
<prince_jammys> Photocopy: no idea
<Photocopy> aww
<Juan> how can i record my desktop audio? trying with sound recorder but its silent
<cferriby> ??? idk
<K4k> Photocopy, type "gconf-editor"
<K4k> it's in there
<NigelS_> Gary_inNYC: well just dont have such a big / drive, create another partition and adjoin it to the fs tree with mount
<frijolie> Ok, it says (the installer/partitioner) I have 182642MB "free space" how do I allocate/partition that to my /home directory?
<Photocopy> K4k: I dont know how to use this program.. =S i hope i dont blow it up
<prince_jammys> Photocopy: i use KDE - so it wouldnt apply
<frijolie> just make that a partition whose mount point is /home?
<K4k> Photocopy, open that program and do the following...
<Gary_inNYC> i understand that / doesn't need to be that big, but i'm not sure which partitions i should create.  /usr ?  or a /var?
<rxsa> prince_jammys: nice to see that one could even be helped on friday night 2:30 am. XD I'll sure come back later to get on the experts nerves again. *g* gn8
<Photocopy> prince_Jammys: Understood, im used to xfce so there we have it.. lol
<chaosrl> hello, everyone, i'm in a bit of a fix. in the last linux-headers update, something happened with my computer and i can no longer save or print things from certain applications. doing some digging around, i believe the problem lies in libc-dev or libc (libc.so.6 is causing the problem) does anyone know how to either rollback the linux-headers update or fix libc?
<Juan> how can i record my desktop audio? trying with sound recorder but its silent
<cferriby> anyone know how to fix sound issue being mega quiet?
<Photocopy> K4k: Listening
<K4k> trying to find it lol
<thinman1189> how do I stop privoxy from starting on startup?
<NigelS_> Gary_inNYC: it doesn't need to be any of those - sure you could mount /usr seperately but you probably have no need for doing so - just use any extra space for your personal files, audio, films etc, call it whatever you want
<rxsa> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<K4k> it's either "apps > nautilus" ...something
<K4k> Photocopy,
<Photocopy> k
<frijolie> or can I just leave it as "free space"?
<Gary_inNYC> oh ic, so i should set up a volume partition between both drives for /home right?
<Photocopy> K4k: I dont see anything like that... =S
<K4k> Photocopy, apps > nautilus > and maybe desktop?
<Gary_inNYC> im asking this because i havent used ubuntu long enough to understand its long term usage in terms of space allocation
<Photocopy> K4k: Theres no "apps>nautilus"
<K4k> Photocopy, then I don't know, there should be
<Photocopy> K4k: H/o I got it
<squishy> hey im having some problems playing sound in streaming videos
<Photocopy> K4k: Thanks
<NigelS_> Gary_inNYC: if you want to - the point here is that the unix model of a filesystem differs from the model that windows inherited from cp/m - that is to say that by having all files exist in essentially one large namespace we don't need to care about which bit of ferro-magnetic material it is stored on. All programs you install will place files in /usr/bin /tmp /etc so you do need to think about the greatest extent that they will take up
<squishy> ok some videos have perfect sound its just others that dont, any ideas??
<NigelS_> Gary_inNYC: having said that many of the items that take up the most space on windows are games and many linux users will install those into their home dir - i.e. they are not provided as packages which will use the standard layout of a linux system
<achandrashekar> hello. I have a postfix box that when you connect from the internal network allows you to telnet on port 25. Id like to change that, such that no-one can send any message. Any ideas?
<rodolfo> hi guys; I am trying to install StepMania from source but I keep getting this error msg "configure: error: No OpenGL library could be found." when I enter the ./configure command. Any idea of what it can be?
<chaosrl> is there any way to reinstall libc6? i can't seem to do it through aptitude
<super_rad> hi, i've got a few problems with xubuntu. it starts without any panels, i can start the panels by running xfce4-panel in the terminal but also settings manager, window manager settings or any of those wont open
<alothafagina> any idea why my 2nd monitor isn't working on ubuntu?
<alothafagina> do I need to do special stuff?
<super_rad> everything looks really ugly aswell, when i click settings manager everything changes and looks nice then goes back to how it looked before and nothing opens
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<frijolie> anyone?
<icesword> hi
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<thinman1189> how do I stop privoxy from starting on startup?
<Drk_Guy> Is there any workaround for framebuffer console problem at start-up?
<Gary_inNYC> kk, thx NigelS
<tanner> whats the fstab option so that when i mount my drive my user can read/write to it?
<adamb> Ok I have a problem, I cant open more then 2 firefox browsers, it just hangs when i open up the 3rd one. Anyone have an idea on this issue?
<frijolie> danbhfive?
<Cyanide1> what kinda of iso burner can i get for ubuntu
<Cyanide1> kind*
<Drk_Guy> nerolinux
<Drk_Guy> maybe
<prince_jammys> tanner: one way is with umask -- if you paste the line here i will show you
<doremus> K3b?
<Drk_Guy> or gnome baker
<tudon> k3b
<icesword> tanner:right click on the fdriver ion
<tudon> what else? :P
<icesword> tune it uself
<NigelS_> Cyanide1: loads, nautilus cd burner will allow right click burning; k3b has lots of features
<tanner> prince_jammys: UUID=ec8bf9ba-764a-4c69-bca2-54de08f282d5 /media/XFS_eSATA_Backup 	xfs 	users,defaults	0 	0
<prince_jammys> tanner only you can write?
<tanner> prince_jammys: currently only root can write to it
<Cyanide1> Nigels where do i find that
<danbhfive> frijolie: hey there, im here
<anurag> How can i change desktop icon font clolor?
<anurag> i want to make it black
<Cyanide1> NigelS_: where can i find that
<prince_jammys> tantanner: UUID=ec8bf9ba-764a-4c69-bca2-54de08f282d5 /media/XFS_eSATA_Backup xfs users,umask=027  0 0      <---and only you can right, group users can read-write, and everyone else can't do anything
<prince_jammys> tanner: *write
<frijolie> danbhfive: sorry, you just seemed the most apt to help me...do I need to specify the remaining "free space" to ext3 and have /home as the mount point?
<prince_jammys> tanner don't forget to back up the file if you change it
<frijolie> danbhfive: or does the free space just become dynamically allocated to the rest of the OS if I leave it?
<danbhfive> frijolie: yeah, that's what I would do
<danbhfive> frijolie: no, you have to format it as ext3
<frijolie> danbhfive: ahh...I didn't do that last time, maybe that was my problem
<chaosrl> is there any way to install old versions of the linux-headers?
<tanner> prince_jammys: perhaps another option, xfs does not understand the umask option
<prince_jammys> tanner: says bad line?
<frijolie> danbhfive: so partition it to /home or just leave it as free space? Sorry I don't totally understand UNIX filesystem yet
<danbhfive> frijolie: yep, that would do it, partitioning is the one thing that an OS can't handle itself, it must be done during the install phase
<tanner> prince_jammys: XFS: unknown mount option [umask].
<nix_> how do i apply a theme in emerald? anyone?
<danbhfive> frijolie: partition it as ext3
<NigelS_> Cyanide1: the same place you can find everything else, in the repository - just use add/remove apps or synaptic to locate cd burning software and particular software
<danbhfive> frijolie: then, set the mount point, to /home
<prince_jammys> tanner mmm never have done it with xfs
<logankoester> How can I determine what process has the soundcard locked?
<frijolie> danbhfive: ok, I'll do that. Thanks...
<mjw-> nix_ emerald-theme-manager
<tanner> prince_jammys: any other solutions?
<sean> could somebody tell me what the ubuntu symbols beside certain things in the synaptic package manager mean please???
<prince_jammys> tanner: one more try:::  UUID=ec8bf9ba-764a-4c69-bca2-54de08f282d5 /media/XFS_eSATA_Backup xfs uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=027 0 0
<nix_> mjw: i have to install it?
<tux> hi, i have problam about totem http://dpaste.com/35251
<nix_> mjw: i have emerald, but when i click on a theme it dont apply?? wtf?
<prince_jammys> tanner first  ---> echo $UID in a terminal and see if you are user 1000
<Veeger1> logankoester: The sound link for troubleshooting covers getting multiple programs using the sound card use      /msg ubotu sound
<NigelS_> sean: that they're ubuntu supported packages, part of the main ubuntu system as opposed to the community maintained ones
<mjw-> nix_ it should be installed with the rest of compiz automatically
<tanner> prince_jammys: now only root can mount it
<logankoester> thanks Veeger1
<Veeger1> np
<danbhfive> frijolie: it might be that you actually do it all in one step, I don't remember.  I think you set it up to partition, then right click, and set the mount point somewhere
<simmerz> is there a correct method for building ones own kernel from the ubuntu sources? I want to enable PAE on a desktop kernel
<tanner> prince_jammys: adding users to the options i get unknown option uid :-\
<nemo> Hey folks, you're probably busy what with the alpha release...
<sean> ok NigelS_ thanks =)
<Mushrooms> My list of problems on ubuntu just never seem to get smaller
<NigelS_> prince_jammys: iirc, umask is not a valid option for XFS
<prince_jammys> tanner ok obviously an xfs thing so i don't know, sorry ...
<nemo> but, I was wondering. since the plugin dir has changed in ff 3.0 - do I just go ahead and copy the contents of /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox to the new dir, symlinks and all?
<nix_> mjw-: its just not working. whered i go wrong?
<nemo> or is there a more-correct method?
<frijolie> danbhfive: yeah, I know how to physically partition the drive using the installer. I just wasn't sure which was the best configuration.
<NigelS_> tanner: as root just give ownership of the drive to your user
<Drk_Guy> nemo, there is a deb for 3.0b
<mjw-> nix_ what happens when you run emerald-theme-manager
<tanner> NigelS_: to the physical drive?
<Drk_Guy>  nemo Dont worry
<adrian> hey this adrian i deleted my bottom bar on the desktop the bottom panel how do I bring it back
<NigelS_> tanner: or to a folder on it that you mount somewhere useful
<danbhfive> frijolie: ok, good  :)
<nemo> Drk_Guy: my mom had to be moved to hardy due to sound issues in gutsy - she wants her flash plugin back :)
<adamb> Ok so just installed ubuntu, and I cant open more then 2 firefox browsers, the 3rd one just hangs and firefox browsers dont respond. Anyone have an idea?
<Cyanide1> ok i need help i used the apt-get to get k3b and now i dont know where it is
<Drk_Guy> O.O
<nix_> mjw-: it opens up fine but when i add themes i can't apply them
<nemo> Drk_Guy: I'm just hesitating to muck with package management by adjusting symlinks n stuff manually
<tanner> NigelS_: what do you mean?
<Drk_Guy>  nemo Not nice
<nemo> Drk_Guy: what isn't nice? :)
<Drk_Guy>  nemo, compile
<nemo> hm?
<adrian> does anyone know how to bring the bottom bar on the desktop back
<Drk_Guy>  nemo Yeah, compile from source
<Drk_Guy>  nemo And see what happens
<nemo> Drk_Guy: ... compile... adobe flash? wha?
<Cyanide1> anyone?
<Veeger1> adrian: right click top bar and add a new one then pull it to the bottom of the screen
<Drk_Guy>  nemo Werent you talking about FF 3.0 b
<Drk_Guy> ???
<nemo> um. ok. anyone else familiar with the new directory layout in latest hardy release?
<Openglock> THERES OVER 1000 in here
<nemo> Drk_Guy: yes, which has been released in hardy - it has a new plugin directory
<nix_> anyone know why my emerald theme manager doesn't apply themes?
<mjw-> nix_ odd...i'm back on my non-emerald box but clicking on a theme should apply it (assuming you're actually running emerald, of course)
<nemo> Drk_Guy: I'd like to update the contents correctly.
<Drk_Guy> Hmmmph...
<adamb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4272269 - I seem to have same problem, anyone know if  fix to this?
<Veeger1> nemo: You should ask in #Ubuntu+1
<Drk_Guy>  nemo, flash comes in a tar.bz2, extarct it and copy the .so file to the plugins folder
<adrian> how do you bring the bottom bar back to the desktop
<Drk_Guy> ...
<Drk_Guy> wait
<nemo> Veeger1: aight
<Drk_Guy> ive got a better idea
<adrian> does anyone know
<nemo> Drk_Guy: I know how to do that stuff manually :)
<Drk_Guy> go about:plugins
<NigelS_> tanner: when its mounted change the rw permissions for the folder
<nix_> mjw-: yea thats hoiw it worked on my other machine too. but not this one. i reinstalled emerald, its up to date but it still dont go
<nemo> I'm just trying to stick within the package management
<nemo> Drk_Guy: sounds like you don't know though. no worries.
<Veeger1> adrian: I posted that to you a minute ago
<corporal_clegg> hello, I want to make automatically shutdown the screen after 5 minutes of inattivity, but the gnome-powermanager pref, blocks me to 11 minutes.
<nemo> I'll try #ubuntu+1
<Drk_Guy> pkg mngmt, huh?
<tanner> NigelS_: i did chmod a+rw and nothing still
<simmerz> anyone? I tried building a kernel with make-kpkg kernel_image modules_image but the kernel won't boot and claims that it can't find /lib/modules/2.6.22.9 even though it exists
<anurag> How can i change my desktop icon font color?
<Mushrooms> I've been trying to get my graphire4 tablet working as of about 30 minutes ago, and i've been searching the ubuntu forums on how to do so, and came across "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151&highlight=graphire" this entry. MusicMetalAddict has advised a few procedures to fix this by modifying xorg.conf. I'm a bit scared to do this since last time I tried to do dual monitor with modifying xorg.conf I couldn't boot into 
<Mushrooms> wondering if anyone could give me an opinion.
<Cyr4x> hi
<Cyr4x> i've got a big problem
<adamb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4272269 - I seem to have same problem, anyone know of a fix to this?
<Cyanide1> ok i need help i used the apt-get to get k3b and now i dont know where it is
<jay-oh-en> Cyr4x, what is it
<Drk_Guy> How can one fix the framebuffer console problem?
<o924> hello
<Cyr4x> i was shrinking my home partition to make some free space for larger swap
<Veeger1> Cyanide1: It should be in your pull down menus
<tudon> what framebuffer console problem
<Cyr4x> gparted on slax
<Cyanide1> in apps?
<anurag> Cyanide1: Under App-->Video and Sound
<Cyr4x> but there was 4 mb space free
<NigelS_> tanner: change ownership of the mount folder to your user - it should work as normal - there's no user ownership option for xfs that I'm aware of; normal permissions will work
<Cyr4x> so i enlarged /home
<Cyanide1> ok there it is thanks
<Cyr4x> to add this 4 mb
<Cyr4x> and after this operation gparted made an error
<Cyr4x> and now it doesn't see /dev/hda6 (home)
<Cyr4x> i can't lost all my documents and settings
<emma>  /join #ubuntu-ops
<tanner> NigelS_: yes but how do i do that?
<Cyanide1> is there anything special i have to do in k3b to burn a iso
<K4k> I have the nvidia legacy proprietary drivers installed but glxinfo says that glx is missing on 0:0 how do I enable direct rendering?
<Cyr4x> system starts but there's simply no home partition
<adrian> Veeger are you stil there
<Cyr4x> can i get it back any way?
<Veeger1> Cyr4x: Were you running live cd when you did this?
<adrian> when i minimize things on the new panel it dosen't go there
<Cyr4x> yes
<Cyr4x> all unmounted
<adrian> it disappers
<anurag> Cyanide1: Well just right click the iso file and choose open with K3B i guess
<Cyr4x> now system starts ok
<anurag> Cyanide1: I usually use the default burn to CD option
<Cyr4x> but gparted sees whole disk unallocated
<Veeger1> adrian: You make a new panel and it disappears.. Under the other one?
<norty> what is the command to login as another user through the terminal?
<Cyr4x> partimage see / and swap partitions but no /home :(
<NigelS_> tanner: the chown command, you'll need to be root
<Drk_Guy> How can one fix the framebuffer console problem?
<Cyr4x> fsck doesn;t help
<adrian> no
<kenade> norty: su
<tanner> NigelS_: i've done that to the mount folder, however it doesnt do anything
<adrian> when i have other apps up it when you minmize somthing it should go there correct but however its not going there
<Cyr4x> i have to get back all my files they're important
<Cyanide1> anurag: thanks
<Drk_Guy> ...
<Drk_Guy> :S
<Veeger1> adrian: You need to add that feature to the taskbar..
<NigelS_> tanner: unmount it then remount it - did you change owner while it was mounted?
<adrian> so whats the feature called
<warriorforgod> adrian: right click on the bottom panel and click add to panel.
<Cyr4x> they probably phisycally exist on the disk, but there is no /home partition
<warriorforgod> adrian: add window list and workspace switcher.  That should fix it.
<Veeger1> adrian: WIndow selector?
<K4k> what is the command line for the add/remove programs app
<Veeger1> warriorforgod: thanks.. I knew it was one of those
<warriorforgod> Veeger1: np.
<Cyr4x> error occured just after the partition resizing
<adrian> thanks
<warriorforgod> adrian: np
<Odd-rationale> K4k: aptitude
<pocketdrummer> Is there a way to fix Flash things like YouTube? It doesn't work in firefox even though I have flash installed.
<K4k> no, I mean what is the command to actually pull up that gui app
<tanner> NigelS_: still nothing
<Veeger1> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<Odd-rationale> K4k: sudo synaptic
<MasterMel> is there a player for ubuntu wich plays winamp playlists?
<K4k> Odd-rationale, is there a way to filter to see just what's install in synaptic? I couldn't find it
<Mushrooms> Question:"Also, if you have already added lines to your XFree86/Xorg configuration file (XF86Config/XF86Config-4 or xorg.conf), you should comment them out and restart X. Since we'll be stepping through the entire process, we need X to ignore the tablet until we're ready. Otherwise, X will just get in the way." when it says "X" in this case, what does it refer to?
<warriorforgod> adrian: did that fix the bottom bar?
<Cyr4x> maybe i should do a new partition with the same file system without formatting it?
<K4k> Odd-rationale, er...nvm found it
<adrian> well it did but i do i move the icons like move them where i want them
<Odd-rationale> K4k: k
<adrian> how do you move the icons in other words
<adrian> i tried click and drag but that dosen't
<Jangari> can i stop links to mounted file systems in /media from appearing on the desktop?
<Jangari> i like minimal desktops
<Cyr4x> Jangari use ubuntu-tweak
<Cyr4x> there you can turn off this option easy way
<Jangari> thanks Cyr4x, i'll look into it
<Veeger1> Jangari: yes gconf-editor  apps metacity  somewhere in there
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: X is the name of the server that powers your graphical session
<Cyr4x> So, any solution to my problem?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: ok. I understand. Thanks!
<neolith2099> Any vbox users that figured out how to run a vm in window mode without the status and file bars?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: it's a server because many machines could actually hook up to your computer and view what youre viewing
<Veeger1> Cyr4x: In livecd what does sudo fdisk -l show
<adrian> when the bottom bar is created how do you drag the icon over to the left instead of having it in the middle
<pocketdrummer> Veeger1: thanks, that worked.
<Odd-rationale> adrian: right-click --> move?
<adrian> thanks
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: so does that mean anyone can see what i'm doing?
<Odd-rationale> adrian: You might have to unlock first. And unlock everthing in the way...
<Jangari> Veeger1: found it, it's in apps > nautilus > desktop > volumes visible
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: if you set it up that way -
<MasterMel> is there a player for ubuntu wich plays winamp playlists?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: yep, kinda like a remote desktop concept right?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: it's powerful stuff -- as a normal, single user you only do a little bit of what it can do
<adrian> no it works fine
<adrian> i was albe to move it no problem
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: right
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: it allows multiple users to have a graphic session on one machine, either independent of each other, or connected
<Veeger1> Jangari: great, sorry but I am not on my regular computer and didnt have my notes handy
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: I see, that's far more poweful than just a remote desktop instance. This isn't enabled by default I hope?
<VistaDidItAgain> Does anyone have a good suggestion for a vista-related IRC channel?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: no
<Veeger1> pocketdrummer: great
<Jangari> s'alright, you pointed me in the right direction
<Jangari> #vista ?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: well, you can log in as another user without losing your session by default -- but thats not a big deal
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: if you create another user account and switch user you'll see that you can switch over and then back, and X will be running a screensaver on the other account!
<CyanideD> ok i need help i just burnt the iso for ubuntu 7.10 on to a dise i go to load from disk on boot and it brings me right back here why didnt it do anything
<tdjacr|away> Is there a utility to check and repair ubuntu
<tdjacr|away> KDE and Gnome both freeze up
<Cyr4x> i'll try this
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: I see, I'll have a go at that later today then. It really does help to understand what all of these things are
<CyanideD> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Veeger1> tdjacr|away: Is that kde4 by chance?
<tdjacr|away> Veeger1: It failed on GNOME so I tried it in KDE and both freeze
<Veeger1> tdjacr|away: Understood, but that did not answer my question.. thanks...    Is that kde4 by chance?
<CyanideD> can someone help me
<Thedjatclubrock> Veeger1: It is the version from apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<amenado> CyanideD-> what is a dise? can you clarify what you said?
<Veeger1> CyanideD: Certainly, please just ask your question
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: X sets up the whole video, mouse, keyboard --- then something like gnome or KDE sits on top
<CyanideD> i just burnt the iso for ubuntu 7.10 on to a disk i go to load from disk on boot and it brings me right back here why didnt it do anything
<Jangari> CyanideD: you might have to change the default boot order for your machine, though it should boot from a bootable CD first by default
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: oh ok is that why it's called xorg.conf
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: most things in this set up are detachable, which is why you have so many options and configurations
<eck090> hey guys
<chrone> hello all
<eegore> yo
<Veeger1> CyanideD: Sorry, missed that.. you need to define what you mean by brings you back here
<achandrashekar>  hello, i have box running mail on a box which has both internal and external access. I am running this at a school, and noticed that i could send a message as anyone via telneting to port 25. Is there a way to prevent this??If kids discover this "feature" they can send as anyone.
<amenado> CyanideD-> it brought you right here? how was that possible?
<Jangari> his/her normal installation, i assume, Veeger1
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: it's not like you uninstall Internet Explorer and break the whole system --- you have to try hard to break this system
<chrone> i need help on flashdrive hotplugging
<mattgrieser> I don't want to step on toes, but I had a linux question. Is there a protocol to getting help here?
<Che-Anarc> How to install an rpm file?
<Veeger1> Jangari: Did not want to assume
<eck090> is anyone else having trouble with TS on ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> !ask | mattgrieser
<CyanideD> brings me back to ubuntu 6.06 dapper instead of loading the disk
<ubotu> mattgrieser: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Veeger1> Che-Anarc: not advised
<Jangari> ;)
<mattgrieser> !ask ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Che-Anarc> Veeger1  is acrobat reader
<prince_jammys> mattgrieser: :) thats the protocol
<eck090> Che: i dont believe you can install RPM on ubuntu safly
<chrone> everytime i eject my flashdrive, this error message always popups: Cannot unmount volume
<chrone> with its details: cannot remove directory
<VistaDidItAgain> Sorry guys, is there any way of doing a windows system restore using linux?
<amenado> CyanideD-> is your system setup to boot from CD first? you have to modify your bios to make this happen
<Thedjatclubrock> Veeger1: It is the version from apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: lol you never know, newbies like myself can be pretty capable of that sometimes. breaking stuff that is
<mattgrieser> Is there a way to undo an "rm"?
<Jangari> you should probably use windows to do a windows restore, VistaDidItAgain
<Maki> tet
<Jangari> no, mattgrieser
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: careful with the sudo, that's all
<CyanideD> i went to boot menu pressed boot from IDE-CDRom
<Veeger1> CyanideD: So the disk is not booting?  Did you md5 the download?  if the disk does not boot, and your system is set to boot the cd first, you have a bad burn a bad download etc
<eek_> hello
<mattgrieser> fair enough. Anyone else using snippits?
<cellofellow> Does anybody know a way to open PowerISO DAA files?
<Joelito> Hi all, what's the name of the package that when right-click a ".deb" file opens a GUI for installing it?
<Veeger1> Thedjatclubrock: What do you mean by didnt work.
<Jangari> CyanideD: do you still have the iso image on your machine? check the md5
<Bidou> Do somebody speak in French ?
<eek_> i'd like to know how to change a pfd to .odc  anybody know how?
<CyanideD> could the burn speed have something to do with it i had the same problem when i made my 6.006 live cd
<VistaDidItAgain> I cant, windows isn't booting . . . gets stuck at crcdisk.sys or the green-bar load screen Jangari
<Veeger1> !fr | Bidou
<ubotu> Bidou: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: yeah that was anothing thing i wanted to ask, is there some sort of convention for using sudo? like obviously sudo lets you do anything, so it'd make sense to not use it unless you really need it
<CyanideD> how do i md5
<Jangari> try #windows then
<cellofellow> Joelito: gdebit-gtk
<Jangari> !md5 | CyanideD
<ubotu> CyanideD: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mattgrieser> Bidou, probably not enough to say "oui"
<Veeger1> Mushrooms: Please also see /msg ubotu gksudo
<VistaDidItAgain> Thanks Jangari :-)
<Jangari> no worries
<Thedjatclubrock> Veeger1: Gnome shows an empty error dialogue and freezes
<Joelito> cellofellow: thanks :)
<prince_jammys> mattgrieser: the whole question about snippets ::: best chances of having someone who knows answer
<eek_> i'd like to know how to change a .pfd to .odc  anybody know how?
<kcynice> someone would like to tell me how to uninstall scim?I have a new input method installed. but the new method could not work because of scim
<Veeger1> Thedjatclubrock: Obviously it did not alwasy do this since you got the second desktop installed.  What other changes were made to the system, and non-official repos etc?
<eck090> does anyone else use TS here?
<prince_jammys> kcynice: normal way of uninstalling didn't work
<prince_jammys> kcynice: ?
<eck090> i cant get voice to work
<Mushrooms> Veeger1: awesome, that would be quite helpful
<Jangari> Mushrooms: the convention is only to use it when not using would solicit an error message "you don't have permission to do that? or "only root can do that", and only when you know what you're actually doing
<JangMunho> kcynice: fctix? just apt-get remove
<kcynice> yes
<Veeger1> Mushrooms: np
<kcynice> I want to use fcitx
<Mushrooms> Jangari: ok I understand. thanks!
<Cyr4x> http://rafb.net/p/SBAfaM13.html
<JangMunho>  kcynice: sudo apt-get remove scim*
<K4k> where are the programs specified that start up with ubuntu at boot?
<Jangari> eg., the command sudo rm -R * would be disasterous
<Thedjatclubrock> Veeger1: Repos? I just tried to dual-boot Debian, but when I got to the partitioner I decided that Ubuntu is better ;) and quit
<elm1> hello
<Cyr4x> that's from sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<kcynice> ok,i will have a try
<elm1> im having a problem using firefox
<Cyr4x> it seems /dev/hda6 but something is wrong
<Jangari> K4k: system > preferences > sessions
<K4k> Jangari, erm...im not in gnome
<Veeger1> Thedjatclubrock: can you get into recovery mode.. a cli?
<elm1> i am not able to browse when i enter the worded address onli by ip, are there any solutions?
<Jangari> i'm on gnome and it is for me
<Thedjatclubrock> Veeger1: Recovery mode from what?
<Jangari> well, they're programs and commands to run on login
<neopsyche> Hi.. i installed usenext.deb.. but.. apparently it is spyware? how will this effect me on linux / ubuntu?
<eek_> i'd like to know how to change a .pfd to .odt  anybody know how?
<Cyr4x> so?
<K4k> Jangari, isn't it in file somewhere on the drive?
<neopsyche> they said that there is spyware in accounts.exe.. does this still affect me on ubuntu since i installed it?
<Veeger1> Thedjatclubrock: I dont know how much help I can be with an aborted debian install...on a dual boot...    recovery mode is usually accessed from the grub menu
<Jangari> possibly,
<neopsyche> its not avirus. apparently just spyware
<elm1> anybody have any ideas?
<mattgrieser> I deleted a snippits example entitled "date" that pasted the current date. Anyone have the text of that file?
<Veeger1> neopsyche: You installed it under wine?
<kcynice> Jangmunho: and what's the difference between dpkg -r and  apt-get remove?
<Thedjatclubrock> Veeger1: GNOME will work in failsafe
<Jangari> snippets for what, mattgrieser?
<neopsyche> Veergerl.. no installed using .deb
<mattgrieser> snippits is a text replacer
<Veeger1> Thedjatclubrock: I would not know where to begin to untangle that. sorry
<Jony> join/ suse
<ogre> what is the directory that contains the  init directories? is it /etc ?????
<Thedjatclubrock> Veeger1: Recovery seems to be working, Thanks :)
<Veeger1> neopsyche: accounts.exe was in a deb?
<Jangari> Jony: /join*
<Jony> um
<Jony> right
<Jony> sory bout that
<Cyr4x> http://rafb.net/p/SBAfaM13.html
<Jony> still, i can't get in
<neopsyche> veegerl.. yup
<Veeger1> Thedjatclubrock: Sorry I dont have any good answers for that
<JangMunho> kcynice: dpkg will just operate one single package, but apt-get will deal with the dependence
<Cyr4x> my sudo fscp -l /dev/hda result
<Starnestommy> ogre: /etc and /etc/init.d/, as well as /etc/rc(0-6).d and /etc/rcS.d/
<Jony> who do you do it exactly?
<elm1> hello, im having a problem with browsing in firefox, i can onli go to sites via IP, any1 have any solutions?
<Rolo> very happy with ubuntu, only one problem: it can't read some small files from a DVD burned in win xp. win xp reads them with no problems (with the same computer). Path must be 128 characters. Other files are read normally. Any suggestion?
<Cyr4x> there is ff id and System BBT
<mattgrieser> Jangari it's snippits, not snippets. It is a text replacer
<Veeger1> neopsyche: I assume it was not from our repos?  But an exe in a Deb with a virus/spyware.. I need more info
<kcynice> i have run apt-get remove scim*,but when i press Ctrl+space, scim remainly can launch
<Cyr4x> i don't know what's this
<Jangari> i got that the first time mattgrieser, my silence was code for 'sorry, as i have no idea what snippits is, i can't help', but you might want to try learning some regular expressions
<hikenboot> greetings all anyone know what package provides ld.so.nohwcap ?
<prince_jammys> kcynice: apt-get didn't give any errors?
<Veeger1> Thedjatclubrock: From cli the first thing I would check is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  if that helps at all
<Cyr4x> .
<JangMunho> kcynice: try sudo apt-get --purge remove scim, and log off when the process finish.
<kcynice> prince_jammys: no.
<neopsyche> Veegerl.. http://www.usenext.de/usenextde/download/usenext.deb
<Jangari> anyone know how nautilus can show more that the default columns in list view? I want audio properties
<kcynice> you mean,i should restart my computer?
<mattgrieser> Thanks Jangari. I just wanted to make sure! I'm oh so new...
<elm1> hello can sum1 help me please?
<prince_jammys> mattgrieser: this "date" file is just a sample that came with the program?
<Jangari> probably best to refrain from rm'ing sh|t then, mattgrieser
<JangMunho> kcynice: log off, not restart. Ctrl+Alt+backspace will do the job
<mattgrieser> prince: yes it is
<Jangari> or, reinstall snippits
<kcynice> ok
<prince_jammys> mattgrieser: did you try reinstalling the program so you get the file back?
<ogre> does gutsy come with a C compiler? if not, what is a good one?
<Starnestommy> ogre: GCC is installed with the build-essential package
<mattgrieser> Jangari I think i should have used cp instead of mv when I moved the sample
<prince_jammys> mattgrieser: why not reinstall?
<Jangari> oh, if you only used mv, it should still be somewhere
<mattgrieser> prince: I have not tried that. I'm afraid the muchas configuration it took to get it working will be lost
<CyanideD> the download is fine
<CyanideD> so its the cd right
<ogre> Starnestommy:  2 for 2 thanks alot
<prince_jammys> mattgrieser: if you're concerned about that, you could try copying the configuration files (though i don't think reinstalling would overwrite them)
<Thedjatclubrock> Veeger1: What would sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do
<mattgrieser> Jangair: I used mv to get it to my actual folder and out of the examples folder, then I needed to change it and rm it, thinking it was still in /examples
<eek_> how would i open a pdf so i can type over it in linux??
<prince_jammys> mattgrieser: check this --> ls -al | grep snippits
<CyanideD> does anyone in here use k3b to burn Iso
<Jangari> CyanideD: how about opening the update manager? it should (don't really know) offer to upgrade your whole system to 7.10
<mannytu> no
<prince_jammys> mattgrieser: or just ls -al if you want to spot it yourself
<CyanideD> checking now
<mattgrieser> prince_jammys: ok, i see it... now what
<kcynice> ok,my fcitx works well now. Thanks very much.all
<prince_jammys> mattgrieser: also .... did you just move the date file but don't know where it is?
<CyanideD> nope
<Jangari> or, mattgrieser, if you want to be thorough, try ls -laR / | grep snippits
<brazilian812> can anyone help me solve a "cannot initialize HAL" error?
<prince_jammys> mattgrieser: is there a file or folder DOTsnippits
<Jangari> oh, forget that, you found it
<mattgrieser> prince_jammys: no, I said --> rm ~/.snippits/date
<Jangari> well then, 'oops'
<CyanideD> i get no option to upgrade
<c01100011> old debiant user, I always default to using apt, not very antiquated with synaptic. Stumbled upon the add/remove programs button in the menu. Can someone tell me about it? (where does it aggregate it's lists and ratings from)
<prince_jammys> mattgrieser: ok , so it's gone.   copy that configuration file somewhere, like cp .snippits snippitsbackup
<neopsyche> Veegerl.. did you get the link?
<Veeger1> Thedjatclubrock: It would reset some basic video settings that might be causing a problem, but other than that No decent ideas
<prince_jammys> mattgrieser: don't put a dot in front of the backup , and it wont be a hidden file
<Mushrooms> well i'm gonna be off for now, thanks for all of your help today prince_jammys, Veeger1 and Jangari
<mattgrieser> It's not a crucial file or anything, I just couldn't find the contents online anywhere I checked
<Jangari> can't help you CyanideD, its either the disk or your cdrom
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: bye
<Veeger1> neopsyche: YEs I did, but I dont care to install the deb to try and help you
<neopsyche> ok
<prince_jammys> mattgrieser: you may get an error if its a folder and not a file... if you do, replace cp with cp -r
<brazilian812> can anyone help? i get a "failed to initialize hal" error when logging in...
<CyanideD> ok then what program do you use to burn isos
<Jangari> but one last resort, CyanideD, is go into the bios when you restart the machine and make sure that the cdrom is the first startup device
<Veeger1> neopsyche: I dont know why they would have a *.exe inside a deb.. and how did you scan it for virii?
<CyanideD> ill do it again
<elm1> hello, cud i have sum help please, im very new to linux and im having sum trouble browsing, im not able to go to site via the url, i can onli browse using ip, any solutions come to mind?
<elm1> hello, cud i have sum help please, im very new to linux and im having sum trouble browsing, im not able to go to site via the url, i can onli browse using ip, any solutions come to mind?
<prince_jammys> mattgrieser: this, btw is almost definitely unnecessary, but since you're afraid to lose the configuration, might as well copy
<Starnestommy> elm1: looks like a DNS issue
<elm1> thanks but how do i fix it ive been looking at the forums but so far ntn ha worked
<Veeger1> elm1: You have a dns lookup issue.. but I dont know how to fix it..
<martin> yea elml looks to be dns issue
<Starnestommy> elm1: is your IP static or assigned by DHCP?
<Jangari> Veeger1: virii is not the plural of virus, not even in latin
<martin> you using a router or modem?
<Jangari> though i agree it should be these days
<elm1> DHCP
<elm1> modem
<cycom> elm1: does /etc/resolv.conf have anything in it?
<Veeger1> Jangari: Thanks for the spell check
<mattgrieser> prince_jammys: Thanks. it copied fine with cp -r
<Jangari> ;)
<Starnestommy> elm1: try sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<norty> How do i edit the menus on my taskbar such as Applications, Places, Systems - i dont want some of the things under the submenus like internet, office etc.. (ubuntu 7.10) ?
<gummybearx> hey jon
<elm1> nope
<joeamined> hi
<cycom> elm1: nothing?
<mattgrieser> prince_jammys: I'll try reinstalling
<brazilian812> hey gummy
<Starnestommy> norty: use System > preferences > Main Menu
<gummybearx> so what r u trying to do?
<Jangari> norty: system > preferences > main menu
<elm1> lemme try it again
<brazilian812> fix my HAL problem
<prince_jammys> mattgrieser: after you double check that the copy is there, look around to see any other snippits stuff, though i doubt -- copy if you find any and reinstall
<Jangari> ah, beat me Starnestommy
<MrKeuner> hi, there is a problem with my mysql-server-5.0 installation therefore it does not start. I would like to remove --purge it but dpkg gives me error. I would like to force it to do that but could not decide which force options I should be using in order not to break anything. could anybody help?
<cycom> elm1: cat /etc/resolv.conf. nothing is in there?
<joeamined> video streaming on firefox sometimes doesn't display correcty (audio works but video shows green lines)
<norty> Starnestommy, when i do that i only see Applications and System menus, not places.. ?
<martin> elmi i suggest you do a sudo /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<martin> and add prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220;
<elm1> no i get my nameservers
<brazilian812> gummybearx: when i log in, i get that "fail to initialize hal" error
<martin> to the file
<CyanideD> nope that doesnt work either
<Jangari> joeamined: try the restricted extras package
<gummybearx> brazilian812 ugh....so whats it doing? just complaining each logon?
<martin> to add opendns servers
<Starnestommy> norty: it's under System > Preferences > Main Menu
<brazilian812> yea, and i dont see my dvd drive
<Jangari> sorry, CyanideD, i have no idea
<cycom> elm1: so there are nameservers there.
<gummybearx> brazilian812 u try the gizoogle?
<elm1> uh huh
<martin> and see if you have any joy
<Starnestommy> .w 13
<Starnestommy> whoops
<brazilian812> gummybearx: yea, but it was just rude
<prince_jammys> mattgrieser: the DOTfiles in your home are personal settings for your programs, and are hidden by default so they don't get in your way....
<brazilian812> gummybearx: nor did i understand the solutions
<Veeger1> Jangari: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plural_of_virus   re virii
<gummybearx> brazilian812 heh, well lemme lookz
<Jangari> gimme a minute, Veeger1
<eck090> hey, how do i disable my sound card, i use a usb headset
<neopsyche> dunno.
<neopsyche> nevermind
<elm1> im gonna try martin, one sec
<eck090> for some reason ts still picks it up
<eck090> and it wont use my usb headset
<node_6> which is the repo for tracking multimedia packages (mplayer, transcode, etc.)?
<cellofellow> medibuntu
<node_6> tyvm :)
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu | node_6
<ubotu> node_6: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jrod> how can i get different wallpapers in different workspaces?
<shbla99> hello. how can i disable cron from logging to syslog?
<gummybearx> brazilian812  what kind of cd/dvd drive u have?
<martin> i have the same problem with debian ased distros and that fixes it for me. OS cant seem to get settings via DHCP
<elm1> martin it says command not found
<mattgrieser> prince_jammys: the install worked, and "cp date ~/.snippits/date" from the recreated example file worked fine. Now I can say 14-Feb-08 _so_ easily!!! Thank you for the help.
<prince_jammys> mattgrieser: np
<brazilian812> gummybearx: its a dvd rom, cd-rw one...dell?
<norty> Starnestommy, i only see applications and system menu when i go to system > preferences > main menu, there is no menu for places there....
<mattgrieser> Jangari: Thank you for your help. It is solved
<gummybearx> brazilian812  i mean the manufacturer
<Jangari> glad to hear
<Jangari> Veeger1: i feel totally vindicated
<carter> Why?
<rodolfo> hi guys; I am trying to install StepMania from source but I keep getting this error msg "configure: error: No OpenGL library could be found." when I enter the ./configure command. Any idea of what it can be?
<gummybearx> brazilian812 ok so maybe its DBUS
<brazilian812> sure
<Veeger1> Jangari: As long as you are happy
<Jangari> precisely
<gummybearx> brazilian812 here, do this: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S20dbus
<brazilian812> gummybearx: my hardware manager wont open, so lets assume dbus
<daurnimator> hey all
<daurnimator> I'm trying to install kde4
<elm1> cycom, i havent had any luck
<daurnimator> but there are missing deps
<brazilian812> gummybearx: says cannot remove, doesnt exist
<gummybearx> argh
<gummybearx> lamexorz
<Veeger1> daurnimator: Better answers in #kde4
<carter> Um...I installed a 8500 gt g card, installed the driver on my windows, and now it won't work on my linux, (screen not found), how do i install the driver...
<daurnimator> thanks Veeger1
<brazilian812> gummybearx: dont argh me, help me!
<Veeger1> np
<daurnimator> but i think its a repo problem
<daurnimator> http://pastey.net/82205
<cellofellow> carter: "Screen Not Found" is a xorg.conf problem.
<PaPaFD> I am mounting a drive with this line in fstab    /dev/hdb1       /media/Samba      vfat   rw,user         0 0      IF i want anyone to be able to read write what should it look like?
<cellofellow> carter: sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<carter> run that in the recovery mode command prompt?
<cellofellow> carter: yes
<Jangari> ooh, 'information available', never got that message before
<c01100011> there should be some sort of warning if a user decides to hide alacarte
<cellofellow> carter: in recovery, sans the sudo
<carter> ok, i'll try that.
<cellofellow> c01100011: that could be useful
<Jangari> oh, it's just telling me to restart firefox,
<Amaranth> c01100011: right click on 'Applications' and choose 'Edit Menus'
<Jangari> that ain't information!
<mouseboyx> In gimp how do you move something that is selected? the move tool, only moves selections, this seems stupid.
<cellofellow> c01100011: but one can always type Alt+F2 and run it there.
<c01100011> I didn't know the name, had to apt-cache search for it
<Amaranth> c01100011: right click on 'Applications' and choose 'Edit Menus'
<c01100011> it isn't a big deal, just something i could see panicking my grandmother
<cellofellow> Amaranth: he already knows, he's just offering advice.
<Veeger1> Jangari: You are right.. that ain't right arent it
<cellofellow> c01100011: maybe submit some spec.
<sean> yo peeps...
<chrisn> hi
<Amaranth> cellofellow: I'll mark it Invalid :P
<c01100011> eh, grandma will be fine, I'm lazy
<Jangari> are you having a jibe at my sub-standard dialectal use of phrasal negation?
<cellofellow> lol
<martin> elm1 should be sudo gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf all on one line
<martin>  then there should be abit in the file which looks like the below
<martin>  request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers,
<martin>   domain-name, host-name,
<martin>   netbios-name-servers, netbios-scope;
<martin>  domain-name-servers,
<FloodBot2> martin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sean> does anyone know what client i can use to connect to a RealVNC4 server on a windows2000 box???
<chrisn> firefox is crashing with flash
<chrisn> it is really making me mad
<mouseboyx> In gimp how do you move something that is selected? the move tool, only moves selections, does anyone know, http://lists.xcf.berkeley.edu/lists/gimp-developer/2006-October/016537.html
<sean> Krdc wont work
<Amaranth> chrisn: that's because adobe makes a crappy flash player
<Veeger1> Jangari: Of course not :)
<yago> Hi
<Jangari> good then, because i loves my grammar, innit
<chrisn> Amaranth: is there a workaround?
<c01100011> speaking of grandma, what is the cleanest backup and restore process. (hate to say it, but i am looking for a time machine)
<Amaranth> chrisn: Don't use flash
<yago> does anyone wanna chat?
<elm1> ye martin i c that, then?
<Amaranth> chrisn: or, if you just want youtube and such, use gnash or swfdec
<Veeger1> yago: Sure, go to #Ubuntu-offtopic
<cellofellow> my biggest beef with Adobe Flash is how Flash always has to hide the HTML.
<yago> ok sorry!
<Jangari> sean, applications > internet > terminal server client
<PaPaFD> I am mounting a drive with this line in fstab    /dev/hdb1       /media/Samba      vfat   rw,user         0 0      IF i want anyone to be able to read write what should it look like?
<martin> try to reopen a web page using the url and see if you have any luck usinh open dns
<mouseboyx> Can someone help? how do you move selection contents in gimp? is this possible?
<Jangari> cellofellow: that's partly because there ain't any html in a flash element
<elm1> one sec
<Jangari> well, not much anyway
<Gary_inNYC> @find Bullet For My Valentine - Scream Aim Fire - videopimp.mpg
<sean> thanks Jangari i will give it a shot =)
<elm1> just with the file open, where shud i add the 2 is u gave me?
<Jangari> mouseboyx: you might have to do something like 'layer via cut'
<elm1> IT WORKED
<chrisn> Amaranth: Ok thanks
<elm1> IT WORKED
<elm1> thanks martin
<Veeger1> chrisn: may I suggest you try tis option   /msg ubotu flashissues   for a way to get it going
<cellofellow> Jangari: but in Windows, DHTML stuff can float above flash. In Linux, it just doesn't happen. Most annoying when a website has pull-down menus that end up behind the flash widget.
<mouseboyx> ok just ctrl x ctrl v
<trainee20> jj
<chrisn> You know... it seemed to get worse after ranting to a friend about how stable ubuntu was lol
<martin> great glad to see it worked :)
<Jangari> oh, i see what you mean, cellofellow, i thought you meant as in the bundled flash code blocks the user from (easily) seeing the code
<elm1> :-D
<elm1> thanks alot man
<Jangari> chrisn: find out what flash plugins you have installed, somehow, it can't be too bad, then uninstall them, remove them and purge them, then do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<brooksbp> hello
<brooksbp> what is the command to run .deb files from the command line? THANKS!
<mouseboyx> aptitude
<elm1> now onto my usb issues, i cant detect my external drive any thoughts?
<kadam> hello!  I'm trying to get a PHP develoment platform going on.  I don't necessarily want to install a lamp server, as this is already an established machine... I only want to be able to see local PHP files as they should be rendered.  I installed php5, but no luck.  Any ideas?
<daurnimator> how do I remove/delete compiz?
<Jangari> try another usb port, elm1
<cellofellow> kadam: I think XAMMP is something like that.
<Veeger1> daurnimator: compiz --replace   but ask in #Compiz for details
<CyanideD> ok i just got the cd to work im on it now. i just have a few questions before i install it
<Cyr4x> i've tried everything and still nothing
<kadam> cellofellow: I'll look, thanks 8)
<Jangari> it should at the very least recognise its existence, unless you have to configure the device on a windows machine, which would bite
<Cyr4x> even kubuntu installer from live cd doesn't see any partitions
<Jangari> good, CyanideD
<Cyr4x> but fdisk lists them
<CyanideD> i burnt it wron with k3b
<Veeger1> Cyr4x: Try the hirens cd  or gparted cd....
<elm1> trying jangari
<norty> how do i edit my path environment variable? i want to add the path /usr/local/pgsql/bin and ive tried adding this line to both .bash_profile and /etc/profile - PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/pgsql/bin but when i do echo $PATH it doesn't show up in there anywhere...?
<CyanideD> 7.10 when i install it will i lose all data
<orbisvicis> how is compiz started in ubuntu ?
<Jangari> yes, CyanideD
<sean> Jangari, that worked, but i had to disable secerity for it to work... any ideas?
<chrisn> if I upgrade to 7.10 will I have to re-setup my wireless drivers?
<elm1> nope jangari no joy
<brooksbp> What is the command to run a .deb file from the command line????
<Jangari> disable security, sean? how do you mean?
<CyanideD> ok, is 7.10 just like 6.06 when it comes to the command line?
<cellofellow> chrisn: are you using ndiswrapper?
<Jangari> whoa, what are we talking about here?
<cellofellow> CyanideD: actually, more stuff is changed in the underlying bits.
<Jangari> oh, vnc
<Veeger1> CyanideD: Yes the installer formats the /  root partition but can be told not to format the others
<CyanideD> ok so it still uses sudo right
<Veeger1> yes
<Jangari> if you were fine on 6.06, CyanideD, 7.10 should be easy
<prince_jammys> brooksbp: to install a deb:::   dpkg -i filename.deb       i believe
<sean> on the realVNC server on the W2k box, i can only connect to it if i disable authentication
<Jangari> sean, what did terminal server client do?
<sean> Jangari, ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<norty> how do i edit my path environment variable? i want to add the path /usr/local/pgsql/bin and ive tried adding this line to both .bash_profile and /etc/profile - PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/pgsql/bin but when i do echo $PATH it doesn't show up in there anywhere...?
<Jangari> oh, i see
<brooksbp> prince_jammys: tytyty
<CyanideD> ok the main reason i wont to switch is to give that compiz-fusion a trh
<Jangari> hmm, you should't have to disable authentication, as long as you authenticate with terminal server client, sean
<CyanideD> try
<jrib> norty: the file needs to get sourced.  Restart your terminal
<jrib> norty: or maybe logout and log back in
<sean> what do you mean authenticate with terminal server client Jangari ?
<Veeger1> CyanideD: Lots of fun.. what video card?
<krammer> all of a sudden my root password is not being accepted
<shbla99> hello. how can i disable cron from logging to syslog?
<Jangari> TSC (terminal server client) asks you for a username, and hitting connect should prompt for a password
<jrib> !root | krammer
<CyanideD> nvida 6200
<ubotu> krammer: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<martin> elm1 try to run from a terminal lsusb before and after its plugged in to see if its detected
<eck090> anyone else use TS on ubuntu
<Veeger1> CyanideD: I run a 6600 you should not have an issue
<eck090> that cant get thier damn mic to work
<Cyr4x> gparted doesn't see anything
<carter> Can someone help me on a driver issue
<Cyr4x> whole disk unallocated
<jrib> !ask | carter
<ubotu> carter: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<elm1> its not picking up at all
<CyanideD> alright well ill be back on here later im sure thanks for all the help. now its time to install
<elm1> cud it b a driver issue?
<Jangari> good luck, CyanideD
<Veeger1> Cyr4x: Hirens has some recovery tools...
<Cyr4x> yes but now i can do nothing
<Cyr4x> even burn a cd
<mattgrieser> I'm having trouble using avant window nav in 7.10. When I click on its icon... nothing happens (that I can see)
<kcynice> i want to use wsdfast,but i could not know how to start it.it can be found in /usr/bin.but I type wxdfast in terminal,there is an error about loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.6.so.0
<Veeger1> Cyr4x: Use a different machine to get that cd.. the more you try now the more you run the risk of losing more
<prince_jammys> \msg ubotu
<Cyr4x> if i would have it...
<node_6> is there a cannonical way to say "Run this command and then shut down" ?
<krammer> how can i get netcat to show on my desktop i have installed it but I can only run is from the cmd line
<node_6> unattended shutdown, can't do  sudo halt  b/c no user will be present to enter pw
<Veeger1> Cyr4x: Sorry cant help you.  If you cant do anything and you cant find a friend with a pc you may have to say goodbye to your data
<jrib> node_6: COMMAND1 && COMMAND2  runs COMMAND2 if COMMAND1 completes successfully.  Use ; if you don't care that it is successful
<node_6> jrib:  what does that have to do with my question?
<carter> Fatal error no screens found - error message after installing new graphics card on windows, help!
<chrisn> cellofellow: yes
<jrib> node_6: make COMMAND1 your command and COMMAND2 your shutdown...
<node_6> jrib:  I know that.  the trick is making the shutdown unattended
<prince_jammys> node_6: COMMAND1: run this command COMMAND2: shut down
<davidof> Hi
<LjL> node_6: the fact that he told you how to run a command and then another command, which might quite possibly be the shutdown command...?
<davidof> I've just installed Ubunto on my laptop, But I thing I've done something grong
<LjL> node_6: sudo sh -c "command ; halt"
<node_6> okay guys.   sudo halt  will *not* work for me b/c it require a pw.  if needed I can type in the pw before the first command is run but I do *not* want command 1 to be run as superuser
<davidof> I have separated /boot (/dev/sda1) from / (/dev/sda3), and now grub fails
<davidof> Can anybody help me?
<LjL> node_6: err... i guess sudo sh -c "sudo -u username command ; halt"
<eromero> hi fellows, how can i tell ubuntu not to open the usb keys when they're connected (and run something instead)
<amenado> david-> what is the error?
<davidof> Is it posible to have /boot in a separated partition from /?
<astro76> node_6: you could edit sudoers and allow your user to use shutdown without a password
<node_6> that was my sol'n, too.  just wondered if there was a ubuntu-provided way that was simpler :/
<eromero> davidof: you probably need to update your grub.conf file
<astro76> node_6: or set a cron or 'at' job
<prince_jammys> davidof: yes, many people do that
<SekkeS8> #connect gamesurge.net
<Jangari> gotta restart
<davidof> amenado, prince_jammys  grub failed when tried to install. At 94% of Ubuntu's installation
<kadam> astro76: I did that, allowed users of group sudo to not have to enter their PW... Didn't work on my desktop, was flawless on my laptop... Strange, tis
<node_6> thanks all.  good nite to ya
<davidof> Is it possible to repair that without having to do a new re-installation?
<amenado> davidof-> gives you any error? how do you know it is grub that failed?
<norty> How do I edit the Places menu in ubuntu 7.10?
<Varanger> Has anyone installed the lastest NVIDIA drivers? Ubotu isn't much of a help with and old wiki page
<LjL> Varanger: well, ubuntu doesn't *want* you to go and install the "latest" NVIDIA driver to begin with, it'd much rather have you use the ones from the repositories, which have the added benefit of not breaking on kernel updates and stuff.
<davidof> amenado, yes. The Installation process failed at 94% (Don't remember the error message, but was Grub install failed...)
<norty> How do I edit the Places menu in ubuntu 7.10?
<taz> hi roomis
<Varanger> LjL: My PC came with Windows. It'd much rather  have me use Windows and I installed Linux after all...
<amenado> davidof-> it is preferable if you complete the install instead of attempting to kind of repair to complete, you dont know what it has not completed, later on you may start wondering what went wrong
<taz> any one know how to burner 7.10 Ubuntu  ??
<no0tic> !burning | taz
<ubotu> taz: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<LjL> Varanger, well, *our* suggestion (no, call it a strong recommendation) is to keep using the ubuntu-provided drivers. do you know for sure that you've got anything to gain from the "latest" drivers? from what i've heard, there's more added bugs than benefits. and in any case, if you do that, be prepared to have a text-mode only system every time there is a kernel update
<davidof> amenado, I could not continue the installation :(. I see there is no menu.lst in grub directory (inside of /dev/sda1)
<davidof> amenado, Is there any way to install grub from the beggining?
<taz> ok im looking for add/remove.and what called name of ""-------"??
<Gnine>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<amenado> davidof-> is your /dev/sda1 your /boot partition?
<davidof> I mean, I want grub to install every files (included menu.lst)
<prince_jammys> tax what?
<prince_jammys> taz what?
<chrisn> my flash is fixed now!
<davidof> amenado, I have started ubuntu with Live CD now. And I've mounted /dev/sda1 on /mnt
<chrisn> holy crap!
<norty> How do I edit the Places menu in ubuntu 7.10?
<kadam> taz: Adept?
<no0tic> !synaptic | taz
<taz> i found k3b .. so i will download
<Optimus55> hey is there any way to have ubuntu icons automatically line up on the desktop to the right?
<ubotu> taz: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<amenado> davidof why not just re-install? if you have the know how to install grub and initramfs etc..then maybe you would not be asking here :)
<taz> ok
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi Gome  won't recognize which directory I'm in when I'm saving a file or untarring a package. Any advice please? Also it often deletes the filename from the saveas dialalogue when navigating directories.
<norty> How do I edit the Places menu in ubuntu 7.10?
<chrisn> err spoke too soon
<davidof> amenado, re-install is 2 hours :(. I thought there was a quicker way to solve my problem :(
<prince_jammys> norty: you can only add bookmarks, i don't think you can delete stuff from the menu editor
<amenado> norty maybe within  gconf-editor
<norty> prince_jammys, ive edited the applications and systems menu but places doesn't appear as one of the options to edit from the main menu
<taz> the reason my cd linux ubuntu 6.1
<prince_jammys> norty: right
<taz> so  i decide to get new cd with 7.10
<prince_jammys> norty: you can only add stuff, but can't remove stuff ...  you can however, get rid of the menu if its in your way
<norty> there's gotta be a way to remove some stuff..
<prince_jammys> norty there is a way but you really dont want to mess with it, trust me
<taz> i bough new cd rw  .. then  2	ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<taz> (12923 downloads)
<norty> ... :\
<taz> got it ??
<chris062689> Is there a Ubuntu Mobile iso yet??
<{Nathan}> What's the command to "start" gnome, kinda like start-kde?
<chris062689> {Nathan}: startx
<prince_jammys> norty why dont you just remove the menu, and add your own with the stuff you want in it
<chater7> hi
<{Nathan}> chris062689: I'm in a VNC server
<taz> how it work with  	ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso (12923 downloads).. should save or run then burning to cd ??how it work ??
<chris062689> ok..
<amenado> {Nathan}-> gnome-session &
<{Nathan}> amenado: Ah, right. Thanks a ton ^^
<talonz> hi guys
<Veeger1> chris062689: Mobile.. live cd  or usb  or livecd with persistent mode..  your choice
<norty> prince_jammys, how do i add a new menu, i can only seem to get it to be a submenu of applications or system
<merinette> there you are. :)
<chris062689> hmm
<chris062689> LiveCD Persistant Mode?  Whats that
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/93396 but they have fixed it. How do I install the patch?
<toresn> in fluxbox i have some icons in the tray ... but they will only appear in the workspace i opened them ... how do i make them appear in other workspaces as well?
<Veeger1> chris062689: You boot the livdcd, but all changes are held on a usb stick...
<chris062689> hmm
<merinette> Anyone want to have a shot at my audio problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=697139
<chris062689> What would be best inside a Virtual Machine?
<darkcrab> hi merinette
<Veeger1> chris062689: You would need to read and decide for yourself
<chris062689> Where can I find just a Live CD to test it out
<merinette> hi darkcrab :)
<chris062689> Without usb saving
<darkcrab> download the regular distro version chris
<darkcrab> that is a live CD
<talonz> can anyone help me get my linux box share internet with my windows box ?
<talonz> im a linux noob ;[
<sithree> I'm running gutsy with nvidia driver and if I maximize a window, the main area of the window goes black until I restore to a smaller size, any ideas?
<thechitowncubs> I am setting up a Samba Domain Controller for my home network and I own the domain name lambrechtsfamily.com
<thechitowncubs> what is the right way to name your domain
<RootyRootRootW00> sithree: r u running compiz?
<sithree> no
<darkcrab> <merinette> Anyone want to have a shot at my audio problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/show thread.php?t=697139
<davidof> Anybody has /boot in a separated partition than /? I need a menu.lst with that configuration
<Veeger1> !download | chris062689
<ubotu> chris062689: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<cycom> davidof: check out gentoo's documentation.
<pyrak> if resize and move around my windows and ubuntu partitions, will GRUB get confused?
<cycom> davidof: they do that standard.
<davidof> cycom, oki, thanks
<cycom> pyrak: depends on how much moving you do.
<darkcrab> <merinette> Anyone want to have a shot at my audio problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/show thread.php?t=697139
<RootyRootRootW00> I had a similar problem in compiz. It was caused by the graphics card not being powerful enough (The black window bug). The solution was to have the CPU do the graphical processing (by a compiz setting). Not sure if that will help you (I'm a newb)
<pyrak> cycom, right now it's big windows partition (ntfs), and small ext3 with ubuntu
<pyrak> cycom, i want to make windows smaller, move ext3 back to fill in the space, and enlarge it to the end of the drive
<cycom> pyrak: that should be fine.  as long as the order is the same.
<cycom> pyrak: is this a desktop or a laptop?
<pyrak> cycom, lappy
<asdrubal> brtfs is going rock
<Veeger1> merinette: Looks like you just need to install build-essentials   go to alsa and get the 1.0.15 driver and compile it
<asdrubal> what do you guys think?
<cycom> pyrak: good. :) built-in ups
<darkcrab> <merinette> Anyone want to have a shot at my audio problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/show thread.php?t=697139
<cycom> pyrak: what are you going to use for the resize?
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/93396 but they have fixed it. How do I install the patch?
<darkcrab> Thank you Veeger
<pyrak> cycom, gparted
<ol_dude67> what the deb line i need to add to get vmware?
<cycom> pyrak: good! It'll work a treat.
<darkcrab> She already did that veeger
<pyrak> cycom, so i guess i'll use gparted to copy the partitions to an external, then boot from the cd and use gparted to do the moving
<Veeger1> merinette: /j #alsa if you need more help.. I dont have my notes handy or I could help more
<darkcrab> kk
<cycom> pyrak: Backups even?! WOW!
<cycom> pyrak: your other option is to use dd or something like that to create an image on the external
<cycom> pyrak: that way you don't have to overwrite the external, just create a file.
<pyrak> cycom, that might make more sense
<pyrak> cycom, console command "dd"?
<Veeger1> darkcrab: That page she gave didnt show what I suggested..
<Darkness89> hi guys how i can replace initial ubuntu's logo
<cycom> pyrak: yeah. read the man page first though
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, how do run CRON? pls
<cycom> pyrak: a mistake with dd can mean big problems
<pyrak> :/
<Veeger1> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<cycom> pyrak: well, a mistake with gparted can mean the same :) It's no worse than that.
<merinette> Veeger1: thanks so much. i already did that though, actually, with module-assistant. no dice. i guess i'll try #alsa
<cycom> pyrak: just don't confuse input and output files :)
<Veeger1> Darkness89: that usplash was for you
<Darkness89> thnx ^^
<Veeger1> merinette: With module assistant?
<pyrak> cycom, i think i might just use gparted then :P
<spudraticq> which room has support for compiz?
<cycom> pyrak: it's pretty hard to mess up 'dd' if you're careful.
<usr13> Wanting to use wall, but cannot get it to bring up a window on the gui desktop.   (Need to set some sort of  cronjob / reminder for my 80 year old mother-in-law to take her breating treatment at 9PM. Any suggestions?)
<cycom> dd if=/dev/<drive> of=/path/to/file
<kcynice> my computer was restarted when i was installing some software.but i can't re-install the same software again now.How should I resolve such problem?
<Veeger1> usr13: YOu want to use wall from effects?  have you installed ccsm?
<usr13> She's usually playing games on her Ubuntu desktop about then....
<usr13> Veeger1: Don't think so, I'll see.
<pyrak> cycom, and the "of" is the destination, and the "if" is the drive to be copied?
<cycom> pyrak: precisely.
<Veeger1> usr13: It is actually compizconfiguration-settings-manager  somthing close to that
<brazilian812> im trying to force install something of a specific version, but synaptic has the option of FOrce Version grayed out.  how can i do it in Terminal?
<cycom> pyrak: read the man page, like I said
<pyrak> cycom, ok, reading
<cycom> pyrak: It has some good examples
<ol_dude67> so no one knows the deb line to add to the repos for vmware server.
<cycom> pyrak: Sorry, that came out far more rude than I meant it to.
<spudraticq> anyone here having a problem getting the cube to work been through it again and again does not work
<usr13> Veeger1:  Couldn't find package ccsm
<asdrubal> spudraticq, what is the cube
<cycom> pyrak: those two were supposed to be one long line :)
<Veeger1> spudraticq: not hard..   Do you have ccsm open
<prince_jammys> pyrak: output file , input file ---- careful with that command, btw
<brazilian812> anyone?
<pushpop> is there a way to snmp on ubuntu I want to monitor ubuntu bw with a windows utility?
<spudraticq> for compiz
<Veeger1> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<PaPaFD> I have a small internal drive  hdb1 vfat file system that I want to share with other users through Samba.   Right now they only have access rights.  what should the line in fstab look ike to give them read write permissions?
<brazilian812> need some help force version-ing software...
<spudraticq> did that bot lol
<BigDaddy> evening all
<BigDaddy> Need some help getting my vista laptop to read shared folders on my Ubuntu box
<pyrak> cycom, don't lose any sleep over it :P
<cycom> pyrak: XD ok, I feel a bit better now
<Veeger1> spudraticq: double click general above accessibility go to desktop   size and enter 4 in the top and 1 1 below that
<fingaz> if somebody could answer this question easily for me i'd appreciate it. I have 4 HD in my machine. one had a NTFS partition running windows the other partition is / and swap partitions. The second drive is my /home drive (these 2 drives are SATA)  Drives 3 and 4 are 200G IDE drives. When I installed the system they were /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdd1 now half the time I boot the machine they mount correctly as those devices the other half of the time they are /d
<fingaz> ev/sda and /dev/sdb how do I get them to stay as one
<brazilian812> Surely theres someone who wants to help me force install a version
<BigDaddy> When ever I am on my vista laptop and I open the network, I can see my ubuntu machine. When I enter my ubuntu username and passwird, it says it cannot connect. It also changes my username to my laptop_machine_name/ubuntu_machine_name
<Veeger1> spudraticq: Then ctrl-alt   left mouse button and move mouse
<cycom> BigDaddy: samba has a different un/password setup than just your linux login.
<cycom> BigDaddy: you can set them the same
<prince_jammys> PaPaFD:  blah blah   blah    VFAT uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000    0  0    <--- if your user id is 1000, check with "echo $UID"
<cycom> BigDaddy: as in you can set your samba passwd to your linux password, but this is sent as cleartext IIRC
<BigDaddy> cyccom, I have Samba Server Configuration Tool 1.2.50 ... cleartext??
<amicrawler> can any body help me
<BigDaddy> really?
<amicrawler> my system is very slow
<cycom> BigDaddy: I think so. Can't remember.
<amicrawler> on load
<pyrak> cycom, one more thing, can i dd while a partition is mounted?
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/93396 but they have fixed it. How do I install the patch?
<amicrawler> i have a  intel core2duo
<cycom> BigDaddy: in any case, you set your samba passwrd with smbpasswd
<cycom> pyrak: I wouldn't suggest it.
<PaPaFD>  prince_jammys: thank you
<neolith2099> amicrawler: did you check your inistal services
<cycom> pyrak: I would say do all the dd stuff from a liveCD
<pyrak> ok, i'm booting from livecd then
<Veeger1> pyrak: yes you can dd a mounted partition
<amicrawler> what are thoes ?
<pyrak> meet you on the other side
<BigDaddy> cycom: so do I do that in the Ubuntu Users & groups or the Samba configuration?
<neolith2099> amicrawler, they are the initial start up processes
<brazilian812> isn't force installing a version super easy? maybe someone can help me for just a few minutes?
<prince_jammys> PaPaFD: now should be: rwxrwxrwx
<cycom> Veeger1: yeah, but what if it gets written to while he's doing the dd?
<fingaz> any idea's on making ubuntu detect my drives the same way every time it boots?
<amicrawler> where do i find that
<neolith2099> amicrawler, most of the default ones are not necessary and lag the boot time
<cycom> BigDaddy: smbpasswd is a command line utility. I don't know of a gui way to do this, but I'm sure there is one.
<amicrawler> where do i find that
<fingaz> it's annoying I've made entries to /etc/fstab and they mount fine when it detects them right but if it's going to make them /dev/sda and sdb is there a way to force them to stay that way
<usser> BigDaddy: just do sudo smbpasswd -a username
<asdrubal> fingaz, unmount them in nautilus, then go to "my computer" then click on the drive, and select "properties" and I think in there you can select the mount point
<BigDaddy> cycom: thanks. I am going to google smbpasswd and go from there
<cycom> fingaz: I'd say mount them by uuid too.
<usser> BigDaddy: and type in the exact same credentials u did when u installed ubuntu
<cycom> BigDaddy: Good luck mate!
<Veeger1> cycom: You can see the wiki for detailed info on that.. I dont have it handy
<fingaz> I can mount them fine it's how ubuntu detects them
<brazilian812> its a very basic thing.  im sure someone can just tell me how to force install a specific version of software and i can leave
<neolith2099> amicrawler: try sysv-rc-conf
<fingaz> half the time I fdisk -a and they are labeled one way then sometimes the other
<BigDaddy> cycom: do I need to reboot or restart samba?
<prince_jammys> fingaz mmmm, ask around but you could try identifying them in fstab by UUID instead of /dev/blah
<cycom> BigDaddy: I don't think so.  Maybe restart samba
<fingaz> oh I see what your saying
<cycom> BigDaddy: /etc/init.d/samba restart I think.
<fingaz> never used uuid
<wahyuu> I cant boot my ubuntu, cause I got power terminated while updating kernel, the error msg Kernel panic - VFS: Unable to mount root fs on uknown-block(0,0). how can i fix it? thx
<fingaz> before. Pretty long number like a mac address
<amicrawler> neo do not have it installed
<prince_jammys> fingaz: try ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<neolith2099> amicrawler: this will help clear things up for you. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<jack-desktop> how can i find out what CPU0 and CPU1 is?
<r007niX> essa sala tem brasileiros
<prince_jammys> fingaz: sample fstab line::: UUID=3b2d147d-9dc7-4bf1-9105-64c7597403e8 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Helvasca> how do I find the status of a device
<Helvasca> what sort of probe do i use?
<LeeKnux> I have Gutsy and have installed the PPTP plugin for network manager several times, but when I click on the network connection manager I never see any VPN options only a "Manual Configuration" option. Any idea on how to fix this?
<prince_jammys> fingaz: just changes the first field --- but all this is a guess, by the way
<electrofreak> Does anyone here have Ubuntu running on a Santa Rosa MacBook Pro?
<neopsyche> what do the three little lines in nautilus file permisisons mean?
<cycom> Veeger1: the ubuntu forums disagree btw, they suggest unmounting to prevent corruption in the images.
<BigDaddy> cycom: HOTDAMN!
<cycom> BigDaddy: it worked?
<BigDaddy> Thanksman
<fingaz> with / being the mount point
<cycom> BigDaddy: my pleasure :)
<BigDaddy> cycom: yes. perfect man
<mortuis99> WOW is UBUNTU supposed to be so slow and lock your computer up al the time?
<cycom> BigDaddy: cool beans!  Enjoy :)
<prince_jammys> fingaz: yes, none of that is any different --- only the first field
<fingaz> I think I can figure that out
<mortuis99> this is worse than MS
<cycom> mortuis99: PEBKAC.
<jack-desktop> should my swap always be at 0?
<BigDaddy> mortuis99: elaborate
<neolith2099> amicrawler: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<fingaz> weird though the OS won't give them the same device name each time I boot. Making it a pain really
<mortuis99> i cant rune more than 1 app or it locks up. when i try and load a web page it locks up etc
<LeeKnux> Anyone know why I'm not getting the VPN options for Network Manager, even after install the PPTP plugins and restarting?
<neolith2099> amicrawler: follow that guide and you will be up and running in no time =)
<amicrawler> ok
<cycom> mortuis99: how did you run the setup?
<prince_jammys> fingaz: check your fstab first if you havent, they might be that way already :)
<amicrawler> in red means not needed and green means needed
<mortuis99> are there memory set up options i am missing
<fingaz> I made the entries for them in fstab
<prince_jammys> prince_jammys: ok
<mortuis99> from an ISO i DLed from www.ubuntu.com
<fingaz> they weren't plugged in when I installed the OS
<cycom> mortuis99: what kind of machine?
<Helvasca> How do I find the status of a device?
<cycom> mortuis99: and does dmesg say anything of interest?
<electrofreak> Does anyone here have Ubuntu running on a Santa Rosa MacBook Pro?
<Thedjatclubrock> Can I get some help
<usser> Helvasca: of what device?
<prince_jammys> fingaz: well, it's worth a shot --just comment out the old lines and try cut pasting the copies with the UUID
<Helvasca> usser: its a dvb card
<mortuis99> it is one i built not a dell
<BigDaddy> mortuis99: that is not normal performance for *buntu
<fingaz> yea see if it works
<mortuis99> was running FF and went to GG and it started
<BigDaddy> what version of Windows did you come from?
<arooni> how do i find the file blacklist.rb in a directory (i know its in this directory or a subdirectory)... i tried:  find blacklist.rb .  .... and it started returning all these files that aren't the one i care about
<Helvasca> usser: dmesg and grep/
<usser> Helvasca: lspci | grep
<vladimir_> hello i have problem displaying Cyrillic characters, can anyone help?
<cycom> mortuis99: what's the output of dmesg? anything about segfaults or anything?
<fingaz> I've been using Fedora Core for a few years. Just decided to try ubuntu out.  Little different
<Thedjatclubrock> Where can I find the list of gnome startup scripts
<prince_jammys> grep what
<Thedjatclubrock> Where can I find the list of gnome startup scripts
<cycom> mortuis99: also, what are the specifications on the machine?
<K4k> erm...ok, so my jump drive I can see in fdisk as /dev/sdc1...how do I mount it?
<K4k> do I have to add it to fstab first?
<BigDaddy> mortuis99: I am going to leave you in the hands of cycom. he seems to be more knowledgeable than I
<hosein> hello
<BigDaddy> cycom: thanks again man. That was bugging the heck out of me.
<prince_jammys> K4k: if you add an fstab entry, they will be auto mounted every time
<cycom> BigDaddy: no problem mate! glad to help out :)
<etarip> how do i change file permissions in terminal?
<Helvasca> usser: how would i find out the process thats using it?
<hosein> i have a problem on coonecting to internet
<K4k> prince_jammys, it's something that doesn't always get mounted though...
<Helvasca> etarip: chmod
<etarip> thanks Helvasca
<mortuis99> umm 2 gigs a mem a 80 gig and a 250 gig HD and a AMD ummmmm (not sure the processor)
<K4k> i put it in and take it out a lot
<hosein> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56
<hosein> --> Cannot get information for serial port.
<hosein> --> Initializing modem.
<hosein> --> Sending: ATZ
<hosein> ATZ
<Thedjatclubrock> Where can I find the list of gnome startup scripts
<hosein> OK
<FloodBot2> hosein: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cycom> etarip: chmod, chown. be careful man.
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/93396 but they have fixed it. How do I install the patch?
<Thedjatclubrock> Where can I find the list of gnome startup scripts
<prince_jammys> K4k: oh, well then you dont need them in fstab
<Helvasca> etarip: yes very careful
<usser> Helvasca: oh i have no idea sorry
<K4k> prince_jammys, but sudo mount /dev/sdc1 says I need it there...
<Helvasca> cycom: I was just about to say be careful!
<mortuis99> FF rean great then GG SUCKS
<Thedjatclubrock> Where can I find the list of gnome startup scripts
<cycom> Helvasca: :)
<mortuis99> ran
<fingaz> prince_jammys, AH I see. that's simple enough. Half the entries are already in there that way from the install for my / swap and /home partitions
<cycom> Helvasca: One of the guys at work has a simple solution to permission problems on macs.
<UncleChevitz> How can I find exactly which version of Apache I'm running?
<johansja> is there any place I can tweak to localize ubuntu so that it will shows date, currency, .... format in my country normal format?
<Helvasca> usser: thats ok :) teh card was working until after a restart
<prince_jammys> K4k: oh that's because you can't mount that way
<cycom> Helvasca: chmod -r 777 .
<Helvasca> cycom: smash it?
<Helvasca> cycom:  lol
<Helvasca> cycom: that works :)
<K4k> prince_jammys, then can you enlighten me of the ways of mount...lol
<jack-desktop> should my swap always be at 0?
<cycom> actually, that exact command wouldn't, but that's intentional, lest someone try it :)
<hosein> i need help
<Thedjatclubrock> Where can I find the list of gnome startup scripts
<Helvasca> usser: how do I list all running jobs ?
<usser> jack-desktop: what do u mean at 0 as in not used?
<prince_jammys> K4k: with that command, /dev/sdc1 is treated as a mount point and expected to be found in fstab
<usser> Helvasca: ps -Al
<solexious> [q] Can any one help with moblock?
<hosein> how can i do now
<Kuroachia> I need some help with burning a CD, I know it sounds silly but hear me out. I pop in a blank CD and am prompted with the choices: Ignore, Make Audio CD, Make Data CD. I choose to make a data CD and in returned get "burn:///" I snot a valid location
<prince_jammys> K4k: the bad news is i forget how to do it
<cycom> mortuis99: you still haven't answered my question about dmesg...
<K4k> :'(
<darkcrab> Aww, K4k, don't cry.
<usser> Helvasca: ps -aux gives more info
<K4k> :'(
<darkcrab> Aww, K4k, don't cry.
<prince_jammys> K4k a quick man mount
<K4k> yea
<Helvasca> usser: time to kill jobs till i find the one using the card lol
<prince_jammys> fingaz: worked?
<hosein> hello!
<jack-desktop> usser, yes, 0%
<Thedjatclubrock> Where can I find the list of gnome startup scripts
<mortuis99>  not sure what dmesg is
<electrofreak> Does anyone here have Ubuntu running on a Santa Rosa MacBook Pro?
<prince_jammys> K4k: the standard format might do ya
<UncleChevitz> Isn't the swap partition used as virtual memory?
<Starnestommy> Thedjatclubrock: I think gnome-session reads /usr/share/gnome/default.session or ~/.gnome2/session
<fingaz> prince_jammys, changing the entries now
<usser> jack-desktop: its a good thing really... means u have enough memory
<cycom> mortuis99: fire up a terminal
<usser> jack-desktop: its only gonna start swapping if u run out of it
<neolith2099> amicrawler: read through it carfully..when in doubt..leave it alone
<K4k> prince_jammys, what is the standard format?
<jack-desktop> usser, k, i have 3gb of ram, so I guess it is a good thing.
<cycom> mortuis99: dmesg tells you the output of the kernel
<cycom> mortuis99: so once oyu have that terminal open, type dmesg
<prince_jammys> K4k:    mount -t type device mount-point
<Kuroachia> I need some help with burning a CD, I know it sounds silly but hear me out. I pop in a blank CD and am prompted with the choices: Ignore, Make Audio CD, Make Data CD. I choose to make a data CD and in returned get "burn:///" Is not a valid location? Anyone?
<K4k> prince_jammys, ok
<neolith2099> amicrawler: for the most part you will be ok following the guide
<usser> Kuroachia: sudo apt-get install k3b and use it instead of gnome built in one
<usser> Kuroachia: u'll find it to be alot like nero
<amicrawler> i run ubuntu on a mac mini
<prince_jammys> sudo, of course, and make the directory where it will  be mounted
<UncleChevitz> Anybody know the command to check which version of Apache I'm running, services just says 2, but I want a more specific answer
<cycom> mortuis99: anything?
<hosein> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56
<hosein> --> Cannot get information for serial port.
<Docfxit> How can I figure out the what the device name is for my floppy drive. It's not fd0 I tried that.
<hosein> --> Initializing modem.
<hosein> --> Sending: ATZ
<hosein> ATZ
<hosein> OK
<Helvasca> usser: it looks like it was mythbackend :-/
<hosein> --> Modem initialized.
<hosein> --> Sending: ATDT9712010
<hosein> --> Waiting for carrier.
<usser> UncleChevitz: apache2 -v
<mortuis99> multiple lines like     [125432.279981] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e001 <keycode>' to make it known.
<hosein> ATDT9712010
<hosein> NO CARRIER
<fingaz> prince_jammys, uh having a brain fart what's the command to re-run or init fstab
<hosein> ERROR
<hosein> --> No Carrier!  Trying again.
<hosein> --> Sending: ATDT9712010
<hosein> --> Waiting for carrier.
<hosein> ATDT9712010
<neolith2099> amicrawler: i bet you biggest slow up is readahead
<hosein> NO CARRIER
<hosein> ERROR
<Helvasca> !op
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Kuroachia> usser: Thanks I'll try that. It's not neccesarily that I need a GUI to do this... I just wondering why the auto prompt is stearing me in the wrong direction you know?
<amicrawler> they are x'ed
<prince_jammys> fingaz don't need to ,, just umount /path/to/partition and then mount /path/blah  ...both sudo
<amicrawler> readahead and $
<fingaz> oh I can mount them fine that's not a problem
<fingaz> I just want them to mount on their own when I boot.
<prince_jammys> fingaz: it's having them detected
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know how well an ATI x800 works with Ubuntu 7.10?
<fingaz> I'll test it soon as this download I'm doing is done
<prince_jammys> fingaz: right, sorry --- i don't remember either --- man fstab
<mortuis99> [125564.604993] atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd9 on isa0060/serio0).
<mortuis99> [125564.605005] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known.
<fingaz> prince_jammys, oh yea detects them fine every time it just assigns them a different dev name each time I boot
<lgc> Hi. Is it safe to format an empty chunk of my disk located AFTER my partitions without doing it from a live CD?
<mneptok> !paste > mortuis99
<prince_jammys> fingaz every time? if so try rebooting and see what happens ..
<prince_jammys> fingaz: i wonder if it does that with mine and i don't notice
<jay-oh-en> if i have superkaramba installed will it slow down my computer
<neolith2099> amicrawler: when you go through a reboot it should be a faster.
<fingaz> prince_jammys, the uuid thing will totally fix the problem if it works for me. Then it won't matter if it mounts them /dev/sda or /dev/sdd
<mortuis99> mneptok i cant run tooo many things it will lock my machine up
<prince_jammys> fingaz: try remounting now before rebooting, to check whether the fstab lines contain error
<fingaz> prince_jammys, I'd like to know why it loads them up differently but it's random when and how it's going to do it
<hosein> hi
<mneptok> mortuis99: that is not the channel's problem. do not paste to the channel.
<hosein> ok
<mw__> i left it
<ryanw> Help! lol. I just changed the default screen on my ubuntu laptop and now it wont boot gnome
<hosein> but ihave problem
<darkcrab> Can someone please help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=697139
<mortuis99> it was 2 lines
<mneptok> !paste > hosein
<darkcrab> I am at a total loss
<pocketdrummer> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cyr4x> i made a new partition
<mneptok> mortuis99: you *really* don't want to argue with me about this.
<Cyr4x> i left it whole i needed a working system
<ryanw> anyone know how to change the default screen by command line?
<hosein> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56
<hosein> --> Cannot get information for serial port.
<hosein> --> Initializing modem.
<hosein> --> Sending: ATZ
<hosein> ATZ
<hosein> OK
<FloodBot3> hosein: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cyr4x> how to set it as home in fstab now
<Cyr4x> it's still /dev/hda6 as in fstab but doesn't work
<Marfi> how do i burn a .img file in ubuntu?
<Cyr4x> probably UUID is not the same
<Thedjatclubrock> Can someone help me, GNOME only works fast enough in Fail Safe
<Marfi> Thedjatclubrock, how much ram do you have?
<prince_jammys> ryanw: it's in /etc/xorg.conf --- you may even have an older backup that *might* work (files named /etc/xorg,conf.1 or .2 and such )
<K4k> prince_jammys, I got it to mount, do you know how to setup automount?
<Cyr4x> so?
<fingaz> prince_jammys, brb see if it works
<Thedjatclubrock> Marfi: It used to work, untill this afternoon (can I restore) 512 ram
<K4k> similar to what nautilus does, but not with nautilus...
<prince_jammys> K4k: fstab you mean?
<mortuis99> once i have pasted to the pastbin what do i do?
<Cyr4x> i've got a partition at /dev/hda6 how to set up it as /home in fstab?
<K4k> prince_jammys, I guess if that's how gnome goes about it
<ryanw> prince_jammys, how would i have the backup replace the current one?
<Marfi> Thedjatclubrock, could it have been an update?
<prince_jammys> K4k: actually you know, i think can put it in fstab and still have it NOT mount automatically with the noauto option
<zero88> Ok. Problem: Trying to find driver for wireless network card. Background : I have a Gateway T2080, It uses a realtek wireless driver, its .exe is the D20246-001-001.exe and works perfectly in Vista. Tried solution : I've downloaded ndisgtk and ndiswrapper-common and have gotten the .inf file from the .exe but doesnt seem to work. It tells me hardware not present. The wireless card is on. So, I was wondering if there is any other s
<zero88> olution's out there. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks
<Thedjatclubrock> Marfi: I also tried to install debian, but I quit it early because I decided it wasn't nesessary
<prince_jammys> K4k: i can show you that if you give me:: device (eg /dev/blah) , mount point, type (ntfs,etc), and your UID (do echo $UID)
<Marfi> Thedjatclubrock, it may have messed w/ some configs. =/
<erich> Does anyone know where or not the new 4gb Creative Zen will work in Ubuntu?
<erich> whether*
<Thedjatclubrock> Marfi: Can I fix confings (is there a restore feature)
<pocketdrummer> !5.1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 5.1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Marfi> Thedjatclubrock, i think theres one if you use the alternative CD. anyone else know for sure?
<clinton> Thedjatclubrock: try apt-get --reinstall install <packageName>
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know how to make my on-board 5.1 surround work?
<K4k> prince_jammys, device is /dev/sdc1, format is vfat, mount point is /media/disk, $UID=1000
<clinton> pocketdrummer: alsamixer
<clinton> pocketdrummer: your sound may be muted
<Marfi> anyone know how to convert / burn .img files to a cd?
<prince_jammys> ryanw: they are text files -- first make a copy of the current one (important in case things go wrong), then cp back_up_file xorg.conf will copy it if you are in the /etc/X11 directory
<rsvampire> can anybody help me with this inittab file configuration? I need to know what the problem with it is http://krypton.fhda.edu/~lmeade/inittab_cp.JPG
<ryanw> prince_jammys, thanks man i got it now (y)
<pocketdrummer> clinton: Yeah, I figured that was it, but I unmuted each and turned them all the way up, but there's no sound from them. :-/
<erich> Does anyone know whether or not the new 4gb Creative Zen will work in Ubuntu?
<clinton> pocketdrummer: this may sound silly, but you'd be surprised: your speakers are plugged into the correct ports and turned on with the volume up, correct?
<ryanw> prince_jammys, alright so before i end up doing this again, is there a way to send svideo out to a tv?
<aditsu> hi, is there a page explaining how to update a ubuntu system to fix the vmsplice exploit?
<prince_jammys> ryanw don't know
<clinton> aditsu: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<clinton> aditsu: that will update your system
<prince_jammys> K4k: permissions you want?  rwx etc
<jay-oh-en> if i have superkaramba installed will it slow down my computer
<aditsu> clinton: is that all? and safe to do?
<ryanw> prince_jammys, alright thanks man
<clinton> aditsu: yes to both :)
<aditsu> clinton: thanks
<pocketdrummer> clinton: Yeah, I checked that too. Don't worry, I used to work in tech support. No offense taken, lol.
<K4k> prince_jammys, yea full permissions
<clinton> aditsu: no problem, when it asks for a password, just type in your password
<mortuis99> are there performance setting i missed?
<usser> jay-oh-en: if its running with lots of widgets then yes, the fact that its just installed doesnt affect the speed in any way
<clinton> pocketdrummer: it doesn't hurt to check :) What is your sound card?
<jay-oh-en> usser, i meant how many widgets does it take to slow down a computer with good specs
<prince_jammys> K4k: /dev/sdc1       /media/disk      vfat    uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000     0       0   <--- and everyone can rwx   (try after umask=000,noauto and it may not automount)
<pocketdrummer> Well, I have an X-Fi, but the drivers for that are still glitchy, so I'm going through the on-board sound on my DFI Lanparty SLI-DR.
<K4k> prince_jammys, what do you mean by automount, like mount whenever present or try to mount on boot?
<clinton> jay-oh-en: that will vary from computer to computer and depends on which widgets are installed
<usser> jay-oh-en: dunno, depends on the widgets too, heaviest i had so far was liquid weather, 4-5 i say, more will slow u down
<prince_jammys> K4k: mount every time you boot
<Marfi> how do i convert .img to .iso?
<krammer> what do i do after this tar -xzf nc110.tgz
<krammer>  
<rsvampire> can anybody help me with this inittab file configuration? I need to know what the problem with it is http://krypton.fhda.edu/~lmeade/inittab_cp.JPG
<K4k> prince_jammys, what happens if it's not present when I boot?
<clinton> Marfi: rename it?  Have you tried to burn the .img?
<jay-oh-en> usser, alot?
<prince_jammys> K4k don't retype -- copy paste it cuz fstab is picky
<pocketdrummer> Clinton: forgot to put your name. It says nVidia CK804
<Marfi> clinton, yes, and i also tried to mount it
<vontux> hi, I am having trouble w/ getting my grub to come back after installing windows
<usser> jay-oh-en: a lot?
<jay-oh-en> usser, lol dont correct me
<joshobrien77> Any one have experiance with an HP 1000 USB Printer?
<prince_jammys> K4k: you would mount with just        sudo mount /media/disk
<clinton> Marfi: mount it how?
<Obama> hey clinton, how's the board of directors of walmart? ;p
<jay-oh-en> usser, are there any other programs that are like that but not as graphical
<K4k> prince_jammys, o ok that makes sense
<K4k> thanks
<prince_jammys> K4k: and it would know what to mount there because of fstab
<jay-oh-en> usser, kinda like conky
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/93396 but they have fixed it. How do I install the patch?
<Marfi> sudo mount <nameoffile>.img /media/temp -o loop
<usser> jay-oh-en: gdesklets should be faster with ubuntu since its gnome based
<krammer> how to install tar ive done this so far tar -xzf nc110.tgz
<clinton> pocketdrummer: you might have problems, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/174199
<clinton> Obama: what are you talking about?
<Marfi> clinton, i remember i ran into this problem once before...and there was a program that i had to download. the name has left me, though
<prince_jammys> K4k: try it after you copy the line to see if there's errors by first      sudo umount /media...   and then sudo mount /media/disk
<Obama> Clinton: Hilary Clinton was on the board of director's of walmart
<pocketdrummer> clinton: Looks like I picked a winner both times, lol. Thanks man
<clinton> Marfi: since I don't know what you're trying to do, I don't know if the solution has ever entered me! :)
<clinton> pocketdrummer: sorry dude
<Spencerical> great...political discussion again
<Marfi> clinton, im trying to burn the file. if i can convert it to a .iso to burn it, so be it. =)
<clinton> Obama: ah, you need to realize that Clinton is my given name and has no political association to it, henceforth political discussion is unwanted and is also off topic for this channel
<Obama> screw politics now
<clinton> Marfi: have you tried to use k3b?
<Starseed> When is the next release due out for Ubuntu
<Starseed> ?
<clinton> Starseed: 8.04
<Starnestommy> Starseed: I think sometime in April
<vontux> Clinton: don't worry, I wasn't that serious :)
<Marfi> clinton, i tried gnome baker. let me try it on that computer
<Marfi> *flies off for a min*
<RootyRootRootW00> Starseed : exactly 6 months from previous release
<Starseed> ahh, ok
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/93396 but they have fixed it. How do I install the patch?
<Starseed> coming up
<clinton> RootyRootRootW00: perform updates
<vontux> does anyone know about problems w/ loosing their mbr and not being able to get grub to appear after being able to find /boot/grub/stage1?
<clinton> RootyRootRootW00: if it's a security risk you may see it sooner than later
<K4k> So i still would like to know how gnome recognizes that it's been inserted and automounts it then, any idea how that happens?
<clinton> vontux: no, but you may need to "grub-install <harddrive>"
<prince_jammys> K4k: scans fstab
<prince_jammys> K4k: i doubt it's a gnome thing
<talcite_> hey guys, I'm looking for the totem-plparser source code or somewhere to get the 2.21 code.
<RootyRootRootW00> clinton - I am fully updated (up to one package which appeared yesterday). Is that the only way?
<talcite_> any idea where I can look?
<clinton> K4k: it may be a combination of hald and dbus, may be
<mortuis99> is this a problem i can fix?
<vontux> clinton: do that via the live-cd to the device?
<clinton> RootyRootRootW00: with ubuntu yes, unless you want to download the source, manually patch it, and reinstall the compiled version that you patched
<prince_jammys> K4k: cant be a gnome thing, will work even with no desktop
<vontux> Clinton: so like "grub-install /dev/sdaxxxxx"
<clinton> vontux: I would recommended chroot'ing into your install and doing it that way
<neopsyche> I need to modify permissions on some folders but am having some difficulty, could someone help me?
<clinton> vontux: yes
<clinton> neopsyche: which folders?
<usser> neopsyche: whats the problem?
<RootyRootRootW00> clinton: Thanks but i"m too much of a newb to compile w/out a walkthru
<clinton> vontux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575  should help you to get started on chroot'ing
<clinton> RootyRootRootW00: you might have to wait on the next release then
<vontux> clinton: thankyou :)
<clinton> vontux: np
<prince_jammys> neopsyche: what do you need them to be (for yourself, for your group, and for everyone else)?
<clearzen> I'm trying to use my tv out on a nvidia card. It is giving me this error unable to find display devices for screen 1 (my tv). Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<K4k> prince_jammys,[mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<RootyRootRootW00> clinton damn. thanks anyways
<clinton> RootyRootRootW00: which package is it, anyway?
<neopsyche> clinton: the folders are in var/www I need to modify the permissions to be correct for the joomla installation I am using as well as allow the web browser to play videos from the folder "videos" on the server using the allvideos mambot plugin.
<prince_jammys> K4k: yes put a blank line at the end --- picky fstab, forgot to mention
<K4k> k
<neopsyche> usser: please see above comment to clinton
<clinton> neopsyche: does your joomla documentation describe how to do this?
<K4k> prince_jammys, works now thanks
<clinton> neopsyche: if this is somethign joomla requires, it should be documented
<RootyRootRootW00> clinton: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/93396
<neopsyche> prince_jammys: I need certain files to be accessable only by the joomla installation.. some files need to be accessable to be played in the browser like videos.
<neopsyche> clinton: im not sure if the joomla documentation covers this
<Talcite> does anyone know how the Ubuntu repo structure is like? I'm looking for development/testing packages
<Talcite> is there an ubuntu repo for that? or should I just grab the source and build myself?
<prince_jammys> neopsyche: mmm server permissions, i thought it was simple file permissions
<clinton> RootyRootRootW00: doesn't look like a security issue, you may or may not see it before april, likely not
<neopsyche> clinton: i think this is a more specific problem relating to the allvideos plugin.
<clinton> Talcite: go to #ubuntu+1
<neopsyche> prince_jammys: the apache server is on my ubuntu box.
<prince_jammys> K4k: did you try the noauto?  it would come at the end in that comma separated list
<clinton> neopsyche: I'm not familiar enough with the requirements and therefore don't want to give you the wrong advice, sorry
<Talcite> clinton: I'm not looking for hardy stuff though. I need debs compiled for gutsy
<K4k> yea I did that, but I haven't rebooted yet so I don't know if it worked or not, but I saw another line with it so I assume it does
<Jordan> does the server version of ubuntu install a gui
<Marfi> clinton, k3b did not work for the .img file
<zero88> Ok. Problem: Trying to find driver for wireless network card. Background : I have a Gateway T2080, It uses a realtek wireless driver, its .exe is the D20246-001-001.exe and works perfectly in Vista. Tried solution : I've downloaded ndisgtk and ndiswrapper-common and have gotten the .inf file from the .exe but doesnt seem to work. It tells me hardware not present. The wireless card is on. So, I was wondering if there is any other s
<zero88> olution's out there. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks
<HinHin> hmm... what are you looking for?
<HinHin> apache?
<RootyRootRootW00> clinton: thanks at least I know where I stand. Am DISAPPOINTED though, but that's life.
<Jordan> does the server version of Ubuntu install a GUI?
<clinton> RootyRootRootW00: yea.. one day you'll learn enough to try and install what you want exactly how you want it :)
<prince_jammys> neopsyche: well if they are just file permissions you need to change, i would just need to know the name of the user and group and what permissions you want ---- but i'm not sure that that's what you need
<neopsyche> prince_jammys: what do the three little lines mean in nautilus when trying to switch permissions?
<CyanideD> can someone help me with installing the drivers for nvidia
<RootyRootRootW00> clinton: That day is coming, soooooooooon (I hope)
<clinton> Marfi: check out http://www.cpqlinux.com/cdrw.html  it may give you some insights and direction
<Jordan> does the server version of Ubuntu install a GUI?
<neopsyche> prince_jammys: here is the problem i am experiencing.. http://forum.joomlaworks.gr/index.php?topic=3045.0
<Sonja> how do i burn files on a data cd?
<Marfi> clinton, thats with a .iso image. i need a .img
<Sonja> halp
<clinton> RootyRootRootW00: if you *really* want to get your hands dirty, and I mean truly muddy, learn the workings of Gentoo.  Before you try that tho, at least learn about it first - it took me four attempts over 18 months before I finally got it right
<clinton> Marfi: there a .img example
<K4k> anyone know of an article that discusses how to minimize the size of a ubuntu installation?
<DG19075> Got a ? for you audio folks: I have an SiS AC'97 as my sound card....audio quality is rough and distorted even with Audacity showing the levels well below 0 VU. Any ideas for a better driver, etc?
<Marfi> clinton, my bad. =)
<Darkmystere> Err i cant get my Wep Key to work in Ubuntu..
<clinton> Marfi: ah, here you go: ccd2iso file.img file.iso
<chrisn> hi
<Jordan> marfi: you can convert a .iso file to a .img file
<prince_jammys> neopsyche: i normally do this in command line, but it seems that --- means "doesn't apply" because they are folders
<chrisn> firefox is crashing so badly that I have to hard reset
<Darkmystere> i put it in and specify hex because i know its hex and it doesnt connect just after a few mins it pops up asking for the key again..
<neopsyche> oh
<RootyRootRootW00> Gentoo: Then I will look it up. Right now I'm trying to decipher a cron script, with little coding capability. I'll check out Gentoo as a good starting point for this stuff
<neopsyche> prince_jammys: could you talk me through it?
<Jordan> does the server version of ubuntu install a GUI?
<clinton> chrisn: you may need to remove your ~/.mozilla/firefox directory, but I recommend copying your bookmarks file out of there first
<O987987> hi all, what is a good dynamic dns client updater for ubuntu?????????
<K4k> Jordan, no
<Talcite> RootyRootRootW00: clinton: gentoo isn't that bad. I hopped from Ubuntu to gentoo on my laptop after 8 months. You can have it usuable, but to get everything working nicely you'll have to stick with gentoo for awhile, and read alot.
<Jordan> k
<iter> yeah building everything from scratch sure isn't a waste of time!
<Talcite> Jordan: what are you planning to use the server version for?
<clinton> Talcite: that's just what I did too.. my problem was trying it for the first time after buying a Dell E521, which wasn't fully supported in the *nix world yet.
<RootyRootRootW00> Talcite: So Gentoo is a distro not a language?
<prince_jammys> neopsyche: i'm not sure i  can --- i'm reading the link and it seems there's more to it than just changing file permissions
<Talcite> iter: my laptop's a 5 year old 1st gen P4 with 512 mb ram. It sure isn't a waste of time when you want every ounce of performance
<clinton> iter: your argument is moot for those who know and understand the benefits
<Talcite> RootyRootRootW00: yes, its a distro
<clinton> Talcite: you got that right, enjoy :)
<swuboo> I've been having problems with Nautilus hanging the last day or so since patching Feisty, has anyone else?
<Marfi> clinton, <3
<iter> sheet I been using BSD since you were knee high to a grasshopper
<chrisn> clinton: ok, i'll give it a shot
<RootyRootRootW00> Talcite: Ah. Which langauge or software tools should I start to learn on for linux? (As a hobby)
<iter> still a waste of time to build normal stuff from source
<blazinfire> alright i'm just starting off with ubuntu i'm trying to think of nessasary applications that isn't already installed any idea's??/
<DG19075>  Got a ? for you audio folks: I have an SiS AC'97 as my sound card....audio quality is rough and distorted even with Audacity showing the levels well below 0 VU. Any ideas for a better driver, etc?
<neopsyche> prince_jammys: thanks
<neopsyche> prince_jammys: any help appreciated ;-)
<iter> also shouldn't the gentoo discussion really belong in #gentoo? just sayin...
<prince_jammys> neopsyche: ok let me get an idea of whats going on
<CyanideD> can someone help me with installing the drivers for nvidia
<prince_jammys> neopsyche: are you familiar with how unix permissions work?
<swuboo> No one's been having problems with Nautlius in Gnome under Feisty?
<jpeterman> swuboo I haven't
<Talcite> RootyRootRootW00: give C a shot
<iter> additionally, I would argue that someone trying to "deciper a cron script" probably shouldn't be encouraged to ditch Ubuntu for gentoo ...
<antonio_> hello
<RootyRootRootW00> Talcite: Thansk!
<jpeterman> Here's a random question, I'm on Gutsy, I've got 8 avi's that I want to combine into one continous video. What's a good program?
<Talcite> RootyRootRootW00: bash isn't really programming, but that's pretty useful too
<cellofellow> jpeterman: mencoder
<iter> lol C
<iter> RootyRootRootW00: definitely start with bash scripting
<RootyRootRootW00> Talcite: Ah. Am still working thru bash and early cron (tonight). Next Mysql, then I guess C and Gentoo
<jpeterman> cellofellow: is mencoder pretty gui-easy?
<antonio_> i have a problem on a acer aspire 9420 laptop, regarding integrated webcam, anyone can help me?
<jpeterman> cellofellow: i'm kinda a nub
<cellofellow> jpeterman: I have yet to find a decent Mencoder GUI for Windows.
<cellofellow> jpeterman: I meant Linux. :?
<jpeterman> hmm
<prince_jammys> RootyRootRootW00: do you have good docs?
<jpeterman> do you happent o know of a gui-full program that can do it?
<cellofellow> jpeterman: not really
<OmegaCenti> prince_jammys: recommend some and I will check them out, I have scoured internets for good resources.
<CyanideD> can someone help me with installing the drivers for nvidia
<RootyRootRootW00> prince_jammys: I use google and learn as I go. Just NOW I got the Amarok backup script to run ---Finally--- I am full of win tonight
<cellofellow> jpeterman: mencoder and other transcoding programs have so many options, it'd be really quite inpossible to make a fully-featured GUI.
<prince_jammys> RootyRootRootW00: for starting bash: rutebook  abs-guide <--- both available thru apt .... ultra user friendly (beginner): http://linuxcommand.org
<OmegaCenti> Also, sometimes my keyboard just hangs in boxes that need keyboard input sometimes in gnome. Any suggestions?
<mortuis91> i installed GG  from FF and am now having performance issues
<cellofellow> jpeterman: there is a gui for mencoder called acidrip, but it's only for ripping DVD's to AVI.
<mortuis91> can someone help?
<prince_jammys> RootyRootRootW00: general linux stuff, huge reference tutorial
<jpeterman> hmm. thanks anyways, cellofellow.
<OmegaCenti> RootyRootRootW00: I highly recommend rutebook. REAL REALLY recommend it.
<neopsyche> Prince_Jammys: im not too familiar with how the permissions work
<prince_jammys> RootyRootRootW00: ^rutebook
<iter> yah linuxcommand.org is a nice resource
<cellofellow> jpeterman: just a second, let me get the options you need. It's not that hard. :)
<RootyRootRootW00> prince_jammys: Thanks for the tips, I will use them for sure, rutbook? Am looking it up
<fingaz> prince_jammys, Yo got it working. Took a reboot or two but it's working thanks for the tip
<prince_jammys> RootyRootRootW00: the first two packages come in both pdf and html, files are stored in /usr/share/doc
<ComradeMirror`> hey guys
<prince_jammys> fingaz: good
<ComradeMirror`> Im in need of some help can anyone assist me?
<prince_jammys> neopsyche open a terminal
<trend> hello.
<fingaz> prince_jammys, now I can have my music and video's again :)
<ComradeMirror`> If I want to install windows xp and ubuntu on one drive I have to make partitions right?
<etho> right
<prince_jammys> neopsyche :   cd /var/www/relevant_folder
<Starnestommy> ComradeMirror`: yes
<ComradeMirror`> With the ubuntu live cd can I create partitions?
<cellofellow> jpeterman: mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy -idx -o outfile.avi infileA.avi infileB.avi
<macogw> ComradeMirror`: yss
<ComradeMirror`> or do I have to make them before hand
<ComradeMirror`> is what I wanted to ask
<trend> when I ssh into my box, it takes ~30 seconds or it to log me in... I put UseDNS no  in my sshd_config.. but that doesn't speed things up.. ideas?
<cellofellow> jpeterman: that work for you?
<prince_jammys> RootyRootRootW00: apt-get::::  mysql-5.0-doc   perl-doc php-doc         (perl-doc a gem)  doc it up
<ComradeMirror`> Will the Live CD allow me to create a partition of the drive or will I have to do that before installing?
<RootyRootRootW00> prince_jammys: and here was me with synaptic!
<iter> ComradeMirror`: boot into the livecd and run gparted to repartition
<macogw> ComradeMirror`: yes
<ComradeMirror`> it won't mess with my windows partitionn though right?
<CyanideD> whats the commands to install java
<|twiser|> it allos you ComradeMirror`
<ComradeMirror`> okay thanks
<Docfxit> I'd like to create a bootable floppy. When I use sudo gurb-install /dev/fd0 I get an error saying /dev/fd0 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive. How can I fix that.
<iter> ComradeMirror`: generally speaking, no but repartitioning always carries some risk
<prince_jammys> RootyRootRootW00: all html browsable, pdf printable, all stored /usr/share/doc/blahblah find them after install and load into web browser
<ComradeMirror`> hmmm
<jpeterman> cellofellow, i haven't used it yet, i'm still converting from flv to avi. thanks though! :)
<ComradeMirror`> iter what is the worst case?
<iter> you lose stuff not backed up
<macogw> CyanideD: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<ComradeMirror`> hmmm
<prince_jammys> neopsyche: i'll be right back
<cellofellow> jpeterman: you could do all of that in one command.
<ComradeMirror`> I'm willing to take the risk
<macogw> CyanideD: thatll get you the java runtime so you can run programs. if you mean to write them get -jdk too
<iter> yeah usually it's cool
<ComradeMirror`> I recently formatted anyways
<|twiser|> i used acronis disc manager
<cellofellow> jpeterman: which codec are you using for the AVI's? xvid?
<iter> I've used gparted dozens of times w/no prob
<ComradeMirror`> it will obviously partition the free space right
<ComradeMirror`> even if the free space is part of the current partition
<ComradeMirror`> Im sorry I don't really do this often
<jpeterman> cellofellow, that's a good question. i'm not sure, i downloaded flv's from youtube and im converting them into avi with whatever codec www.zamzar.com uses
<jpeterman> not sure if they even use divx/xvid
<iter> you can shrink the current partition, create a new partition, and install to that partition
<ComradeMirror`> with the live disk?
<ComradeMirror`> or just before hand
<iter> yes with the livecd
<ComradeMirror`> okay then cool
<iter> however.. this will overwrite your mbr
<RootyRootRootW00> prince_jammys: installling
<ComradeMirror`> mbr?
<iter> so know how to fix that should you want the windows mbr back
<ComradeMirror`> mbr?
<iter> (basically, boot to windows recovery mode from cd and issue fixmbr)
<yanger> hi, getting odd messages in dmesg: [531963.792504] printk: 1 messages suppressed. | [531963.792512] MD5 Hash NOT expected but found (71.10.xxx.xx, 1283)->(192.168.0.2, 8990) .. any ideas?
<cellofellow> jpeterman: try this script: http://cellofellow.homelinux.net/flv2asp
<ComradeMirror`> iter is it hard?
<RootyRootRootW00> prince_jammys: Can you tell me why this shell script defaults to my home directory and not to tthe external drive I'm wanting  it to point at?
<ComradeMirror`> its just a normal windows install cd right?
<jpeterman> hmm im sorry cellofellow i don't understand it. :/
<cellofellow> jpeterman: converts flv to avi MPEG4 ASP with two codec choices: ffmpeg or xvid.
<iter> yes
<jpeterman> oh
<ComradeMirror`> and I would boot up this way how?
<cellofellow> jpeterman: download it and put it in ~/bin/
<iter> not hard, boot from normal windows install cd to recovery console
<iter> then run 'fixmbr' (if we are talking about XP)
<ComradeMirror`> so what does this fixmbr do?
<jpeterman> ok
<iter> replaces the MBR you replaced with the default windows mbr
<cellofellow> jpeterman: also run chmod +x bin/flv2asp
<ComradeMirror`> okay sorry for asking what does MBR do?
<ComradeMirror`> does it affect linux if I replace the MBR?
<iter> mbr is a pointer to the boot partition on the hard drive
<neopsyche> prince_jammeys: ok
<ComradeMirror`> ohh
<jpeterman> done
<iter> well.. think of it that way at least
<iter> it's a little more complicated but that's the gist
<iter> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mbr
<cellofellow> jpeterman: the command syntax for flv2asp is `flv2asp -[xvid|ffpeg] infile.flv`
<cellofellow> jpeterman: produces infile.avi
<RootyRootRootW00> prince_jammys: I installed rutebook. Am opening it now
<ComradeMirror`> it doesn't affect linux though when I do the mbr thing yes?
<jpeterman> cellofellow, and just follow yourprevious command to put multiple videos into infile.avi?
<iter> yes of course it will
<ComradeMirror`> what would it do?
<iter> when you install ubuntu to your 2nd partition, you are going to install a boot manger, probably GRUB
<cellofellow> jpeterman: yes
<neopsyche> please message em
<iter> into the MBR
<neopsyche> me
<cellofellow> jpeterman: you need mencoder to get both of these to work. :)
<iter> which will allow you to boot to either windows or ubuntu
<neopsyche> anyone
<neopsyche> ping
<jpeterman> i got it from the repositories
<iter> now if you delete ubuntu and want to go back to your original setup you should replace the mbr
<iter> with the windows one
<neopsyche> what is ubuntu
<ComradeMirror`> ah
<SasukeUchiha> shut up iter
<cellofellow> jpeterman: and LAME MP3 codec and XviD MPEG4 codec.
<ComradeMirror`> I can't switch between them?
<neopsyche> ubotu: hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<iter> sorry?
<jpeterman> i have Lame...and im pretty sure i have xvid
<ComradeMirror`> or is this if I want to totally delete ubuntu
<neopsyche> ping
 * Glazseesi hugs iter
<iter> ComradeMirror`: right
<ComradeMirror`> ah
<neopsyche> what is ubuntu
<RootyRootRootW00> prince_jammys: This book is amazing! It is the intro/ref manual I've been looking for. Thanks /me reads up on ip ...
<neopsyche> what is ubuntu
<ComradeMirror`> so if I want ubuntu gone I delete it then replace the mbr
<neopsyche> hello
<iter> exactly
<RootyRootRootW00> neopsyche: what do u mean?
<Talcite> does anyone know where to obtain the libcamel source? I don't even know where the development happens
<ComradeMirror`> okay then
<ComradeMirror`> I'll be sure to save this convo
<ComradeMirror`> you've been a big help
<cellofellow> jpeterman: I know that the command line isn't what you wanted. But video encoding works so much better with the command line.
<iter> np :)
<neopsyche> thansk rootyrootrootWOO: just testing autocomplete script
<RootyRootRootW00> neopsyche: please clarify your question
<jpeterman> i know, it just takes some patience for me to figure out. thanks for helping me out
<RootyRootRootW00> neopsyche: lol
<cellofellow> jpeterman: use this command to join FLV files: mencoder -ovc copy -oac copy -of lavf -idx -o c.flv a.flv b.flv
<amicrawle> hey guys  i hosed my services
<cellofellow> jpeterman: almost the same as the AVI one, but the -of lavf stuff makes it so it uses the FLV instead of AVI format.
<EnsGabe> Heyo- my processor isn't scaling at the moment- I've got the governor set to performance and have the processors loaded, but it's still clocked all the way down
<jpeterman> ok
<amicrawle> i can;t get back in to my  system  is there a how to  for this to get back to default
<pawan> hi
<cellofellow> jpeterman: Mencoder doesn't complain about puting FLV encoded video in an AVI file, but most players hate it when you do that.
<iter> amicrawle: can you login via ssh ?
<pawan> how to repair grub
<amicrawle> i'm on my winblowz computer
<pawan> installed winxp and lost ubuntu
<ComradeMirror`> iter
<iter> ?
<ComradeMirror`> in your opinon how much space would you partition to ubuntu if you were just going to use for work and maybe movies
<iter> how much drive space total do you ahve
<pawan> hello
<ComradeMirror`> well "poor person is poor" applies to me
<ComradeMirror`> xD
<ComradeMirror`> I have 13gbs of free space out of 120
<iter> ah 5gb then
<ComradeMirror`> the 120 being two combined drives
<iter> oh
<iter> on the drive you're thinking about partitioning, how much space
<ComradeMirror`> it wouldn't happen to be possible to make a partition that uses multiple drives
<iter> no
<ComradeMirror`> one of them has 12free gbs the other has 8
<neolith2099> amicrawle, use the recovery cd
<ComradeMirror`> I miss read
<pawan> how to repair grub
<ComradeMirror`> the 12 is the one with my windows on it too
<mortuis91> am i still here?
<Starnestommy> mortuis91: looks like it
<cybergig> Does anybody know if theres a virtual cam application to let other people see my desktop for ubuntu?
<mortuis91> heh
<ComradeMirror`> I'll probably do 5-6gbs like your original suggestion
<mortuis91> thank U
<amicrawle> how do i get root  from the shell
<mortuis91> :-)
<amicrawle> whats the password
<ComradeMirror`> the install itself takes 4 gbs right?
<Alangara> Question... is it possible to have a website open on start-up on a set desk top?
<iter> mmm to be honest I haven't looked recently
<CyanideD> can someone help me with installing the drivers for nvidia
<neolith2099> amicrawle, it's the same password you use to make system wide changes from your gui
<ComradeMirror`> actually I think im gonna go see if I can free up more space
<mortuis91> i am having issues after having went from FF to GG
<ComradeMirror`> Cause I might want to torrent stuff too. Legal of course.
<mortuis91> can someone help me straighten them out?
<amicrawle> noe i hosed my  services
<cybergig> amicrawle how do you mean, do you mean log in as root
<prince_jammys> neopsyche: back
<amicrawle> yes
<amicrawle> log in as root
<Starnestommy> amicrawle: you don't need to.. sudo works perfectly fine for administrative tasks
<cybergig> are you an administrator of the computer?
<richee> !
<iter> amicrawle: issue sudo -s
<richee> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amicrawle> thanx people
<amicrawle> i know that
<pocketdrummer> !sushi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sushi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<richee> !ubotu
<amicrawle> i can not log into to my user or any
<cybergig> go to system > users and groups
<pocketdrummer> The bot lies, lol. Sorry, that's my last offtopic for the day.
<iter> did you hose /etc/pam* ?
<cybergig> you have to set the root password if you just installed
<cybergig> or havnt set it yet
<amicrawle> yes
<sparky> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ComradeMirror`> question
<cybermad> my client need to send document with images, but they need to compress the image, how to do that in ubuntu?
<ComradeMirror`> will I beable to access NTFS drives
<iter> you are probably locked out.. try booting from livecd, mounting your partitions and copying data off
<ComradeMirror`> on linux
<Starnestommy> ComradeMirror`: with ntfs-3g, yes
<ComradeMirror`> is that a program?
<mkquist> ComradeMirror`: yes u can
<cybermad> is there software that can compress image quality and have feature to compare the result?
<iter> then probably a reinstall will be easiest and fastest for you to get back *
<cybergig> amicrawle you find it?
<rkj> Can someone help me figure out why the commands I have put in my crontab are not executing?
<Alangara> does anyone know how to have a website open on ubuntu start up? (but not be the starting website when the browswer is opened
<Alangara> ?
<iter> rkj: how did you edit crontab
<iter> rkj: was it with crontab -e ?
<rkj> iter I used crontab -e
<amicrawle> can i mount my  partions from live cd ?
<cybermad> any help?
<neolith2099> amicrawle: did you disable the lvm service?
<iter> well.. that sounds good then
<mortuis91> ummm i just left the room?
<mkquist> Alangara: huh? 'but not the starting website?
<amicrawle> nope just what was in the list
<iter> rkj: the other thing to check is environment variables
<neolith2099> amicrawle: you can try to mount them from a live cd
<iter> rkj: cron scripts don't (necessarily) run with your same env
<Alangara> i want it to start the website on a spacific desktop without defaulting it as my browsers home page
<neolith2099> then try chrooting into you system
<toresn> when i open pidgin in a workspace, an icon appears in the tray ... but when i try clicking that icon in another workspace, pidgin opens only in the workspace i initiated it
<amicrawle> is there a defalut  service list i can add back
<toresn> i would like it to open in the current workspace
<rkj> iter I got that idea from the man page, but it doesn't seem I should need any - I put executable commands with the explicit path to them
<rkj> iter but I did a test with "echo 'hello world'" and that worked - an internal bash command
<iter> rkj: consider writing a shell script and putting it in /etc/cron.daily/ (or the appropriate cron dir)
<Alangara> mkquist: i want it to start the website on a spacific desktop without defaulting it as my browsers home page
<Alangara> specific *
<neopsyche> prince_jammys,wb
<neolith2099> amicrawle: here is a details page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=656866
<rkj> iter do those run with my environment?
<rkj> iter I can give it a try
<CyanideD> can someone help me with installing the drivers for nvidia
<iter> rkj: no they don't so be sure to consider env
<prince_jammys> neopsyche: hi
<pawan> how to repair grub
<rkj> iter but one of the command needs to run at exactly 9 pm on wednesdays
<Alangara> so any idea?
<blazinfire> is there any good download manager's for linux that will actually let me pause and resume downloads if my connection would go down?
<iter> rkj: you can pastebin the script or what you have if you want me to look at it
<warriorforgod> CyanideD: you need to go to the restricted drivers manager under System --> Administration --> Restricted Drivers Manager
<blazinfire> i used getright for windows
<chrisn> clinton: firefox is still crashing
<rkj> ok, let me see if I can figure out how to do that!
<rkj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CyanideD> ok its there but how to i access its options so that i can put my desktop on to my tv
<prince_jammys> blazinfire: there's a super command line called wget (really good), but i don't know the gui ones (though there are many)
<Alangara> !cronjobs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cronjobs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chrisn> this is getting really annoying
<Alangara> !Cron jobs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cron jobs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pawan> ubuntu is installed but not displaying on startup
<mkquist> alangra, u could try tweak ubuntu, and just click save sessions settings, just have that page open when u shut down, see if that works
<gold44> how to fix master boot record? hda1==win xp, hda2==ubuntu. in win xp i deleted hda2 partition. now no can start xp.
<Alangara> can i use cron jobs to open only the website?
<prince_jammys> blazinfire: wget will just download page, a file , or an entire web site
<mkquist> gold44: just start w/ur windows disk and fixmbr
<pawan> ubuntu was installed in my system and then i installed winxp
<iter> gold44: lol I just covered this w/someone else.. boot to windows cd, recovery console, run 'fixmbr'
<blazinfire> well the one problem i have is my connection will go down every so often for some reason. i just need to make sure i can pick up the download later if i was to get disconnected
<mkquist> gold44: but this really isnt #windows
<pawan> and after restart it removed the ubuntu entry
<pawan> how to reenable it
<mkquist> pawan: just reinstall grub
<prince_jammys> blazinfire: wget will continue interrupted downloads EVEN AFTER you log out!
<amicrawle> say dev/null permissiondenied   what the message sayes when i log in  my user
<gold44> mkquist: i was trying bootcfg /rebuild and fixboot command on xp disk. hm... let me try again
<Soylent> Hi, does anyone have experience with having to use OSS to hear sound because you have a creative labs extreme audio sound card that alsa doesn't support? I need some help.
<blazinfire> ahh cool
<CyanideD> Warriorforgod
<pawan> how to reinstall grub
<pocketdrummer> gold44: You can fix your windows boot loader by booting from the disc, entering repair mode, then typing fixmbr. I'm not sure about grub though
<mkquist> gold44 - just use fixmbr or fix boot, see which one does it for you
 * neolith2099 reinstalled grub yesterday
<iter> pawan: grub-install /dev/hda
<amicrawle> say dev/null permissiondenied   what the message sayes when i log in  my user
<gold44> iter: yeah, i was going to wipe xp anyway, all data were on backup
<iter> gold44: no need it's all there still
<pawan> currently i am in winxp
<chrisn> what should I do about firefox causing the kernel to crash?
<amicrawle> can this be fixed
<pawan> can start ubuntu
<pawan> cant
<prince_jammys> blazinfire: i'm sure there are gui's too -- wget is pretty straight forward unless you have fancy requirements -- it can also download a list of files from a list, etc. all kinds of stuff
<iter> pawan: boot to ubuntu livecd
<mkquist> pawan: u can just reinstall grub, dont have to reinstall whole o/s
<warriorforgod> CyanideD: yes?
<Starnestommy> amicrawle: try sudo chmod a+r /dev/null
<gold44> mkquist: ok, thanks. i was looking at ubuntu start up disk for a command to fix master boot record. anyway, i have to run upstairs and try that fixmbr
<mortuis99> i installed 7.10 and am now having performace issues.  Can someone help me correct them?
<Starnestommy> amicrawle: or sudo chmod a+w /dev/null
<CyanideD>  ok its there but how to i access its options so that i can put my desktop on to my tv
<blazinfire> yea i just messed around with it. i manually disabled the connection and started it back up it works
<blazinfire> thanx alot
<blazinfire> :)
<Alangara> can i make a start iup program open up in a specific browser?
<mkquist> gold44: naw, gotta use the windows disc for that one =p
<warriorforgod> CyanideD: ahhh.  I see what you are trying to do now.  Just a sec
<neolith2099> amicrawle what are the permission settings of /dev/null?
<CyanideD> ok
<Thedjatclubrock> nj
<Thedjatclubrock> j
<Thedjatclubrock> oops
<neolith2099> amicrawle: $ls -l /dev/null
<amicrawle> no idea   when i log in  the shell comes up right away and sayes that
<Alangara> start up* sry
<rkj> iter I pasted the contents of my crontab but I'm not sure how to direct you to it
<warriorforgod> CyanideD: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<gold44> mkquist: mandrake 8 or  9 had an option to recover old boot record. it works. i ve tried that before. but i guess ubuntu no more
<gold44> thanks everyone
<Soylent> Does anyone have experience fixing sound for a creative labs xtreme music card that uses the 20k1 chipset (one alsa doesn't support)?
<iter> rkj: copy past the url from your browser location bar
<mkquist> gold44: did not know that... interesting.  farely new to linux myself, little redhat, mostly ubuntu
<mkquist> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Alangara> my main reason is i dont know what the command would be to add to the current command
<mkquist> Soylent: try the secon page listed
<mkquist> *second
<rkj> iter, ok I think what you need to know is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56038/
<CyanideD> ok installed now how do i get to them
<neolith2099> amicrawle, the out put of that command should like this
<neolith2099> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 2008-02-14 17:40 /dev/null
<Alangara> mkquist: i figured out how to have a webpage start on login
<mkquist> Alangara: how did you do it?
<Soylent> like i said
<Soylent> alsa doesn't support my 20k1 chipset
<mkquist> Soylent: ic my bad
<jordan> Soylent, So are you trying to get OSS working?
<Soylent> I have OSS and it made it so sound is audible but I am at a loss when it comes to changing volume
<CyanideD> Warrorforgod
<neolith2099> amicrawle, with a few other number..but the first part is the important thing
<Soylent> The deal is that the volume control has a red circle and an X
<iter> rkj: got it... ok does that exact command work when you issue it from the shell ?
<amicrawle> neo can you pm me  kind of hard to see all of this
<Alangara> mkquist:  System> Preferences > Sessions > start-up programs > Add... >browse for the .url file
<Soylent> I can change volume from ossxmix, but I would like a way to set my shortcuts to change the volume
<Soylent> (for my media keys)
<mkquist> Alangara: nice
<Soylent> Sorry, i probably should have given a better description of my problem up front
<neolith2099> anybody know of any nice pidgin smiley themes?
<rkj> iter yup
<Alangara> mkquist: "/home/drake/webpage.url" would be what it shows if you placed it in the document folder
<iter> rkj: what are the permissions of the destination directory
<gold44> hey hey hey, my windows works!!!
<iter> gold44: :)
<Alangara> now i just have to figure out how to force it to open in a specific desktop
<amicrawle> so how do i get get root permmison
<chrisn> Is anyone else having the problem where firefox crashes but also makes the system inoperable?
<mkquist> gold44: lol good,good
<prince_jammys> amicrawle:  sudo command
<neolith2099> amicrawle: su
<amicrawle> i can not even log into my user with out
<prince_jammys> amicrawle: where command is whatever you want
<amicrawle> getting the message
<CyanideD> Warrorforgod you there
<jordan> Soylent, try ossmix
<Soylent> ossxmix?
<jordan> Soylent, For changing the volume with OSS, I think that is the OSS mixer
<Soylent> Right
<iter> rkj: ls -l /home/rkj/mp3/Radio
<Soylent> but do you know how I can get my media keys to change the volume?
<neolith2099> amicrawle, once you are root the run the ls -l /dev/null command and check to see if permission are setup correctly
<Soylent> since the normal volume control isn't working
<gold44> is there a service i can run on ubuntu to support PXE? i want to install linux on that computer where i just fixed.  i think my cdrom is bad, so i want to try a network install on my own intranet.
<neolith2099> amicrawle, if not then chmod them
<rkj> iter according to nautilus - the paernt directory has permissions of "owner can create and delete files, others can access files"
<iter> gold44: PXE boot is supported/not bupported by the BIOS
<prince_jammys> how did his /dev/null end up with the wrong permissions/owner?
<iter> rkj: try setting them to 777 (everyone can do everything)
<prince_jammys> that means you don't own nothin
<jordan> Soylent, http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OSS may be helpfull
<richee> !ubotu help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gold44> iter: PXE is supported on that computerB.  computerA is ubunut and has the ubuntu.iso file.
<neolith2099> prince_jammys, no clue, but apparently his init scripts got messed up too
<Soylent> thanks jordan, i'll read that
<iter> chmod -R 777 /home/rkj/mp3/Radio/PianoJazz
<CyanideD> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<gold44> iter: i also am using a 10 feet cross over ethernet cable.
<CyanideD> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<iter> gold44: ah I see you want your ubuntu machine to act as a pxe-boot server, right?
<rkj> ok that makes sense, I'll do that.  Can you help me understand it though? Who owns the process that executes the crontab?
<iter> gold44: http://wiki.systemimager.org/index.php/HOWTO_Net_Boot_Ubuntu
<gold44> iter: yup. thanks
<speaker219> does anyone know where eggdrop is installed to when i use apt-get?? thanks
<speaker219> does anyone know where eggdrop is installed to when i use apt-get?*
<rkj> iter ok that makes sense, I'll do that.  Can you help me understand it though? Who owns the process that executes the crontab?
<dave> speaker219 did you check to see if it was in the man page?
<speaker219> dave, no, i'm a noob, and didn't rtfm
<prince_jammys> speaker219: you want to find the file eggdrop that you have installed?
<amicrawle> tried su and sudo -s  will not let me log past it
<speaker219> prince_jammys, i want to find the eggdrop directory that has eggdrop.conf in it etc
<speaker219> I checked the man page, not there
<prince_jammys> speaker219: try        locate eggdrop
<amicrawle> tried su and sudo -s  will not let me log past it
<Alangara> ubuntu uses GNOME desktop doesnt it?
<dash> howdy. I just upgraded my thinkpad to gutsy from feisty and now X locks up periodically (uses 100% cpu, kill -9 has no effect on it). this is with an ati r300 using the open source driver; using or not using compiz seems to not affect it
<CyanideD> how do i install flash drivers
<dash> anybody seen this or got ideas on what to try?
<dash> Alangara: that's the default, you can install others
<iter> rkj: each user has a crontab, whose script run as that user
<speaker219> prince_jammys, returned nothing
<speeddemon8803> !flash | cyanideD
<ubotu> cyanideD: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<prince_jammys> speaker219:       find  /usr -type d -name '*eggdrop*'
<rkj> iter also, if I set the MAILTO="..." in the crontab file and set "..." to be my actual (e.g., verizon) email address, will error messages get sent there? I would guess that these commands were generating error messages that just went into a bit bucket.
<speaker219> prince_jammys, probably have to upddb
<speaker219> ok,thanks
<CyanideD> !flash
<Soylent> arg my net died again, can i please have that link again jordan?
<ahorriblemess> evening everyone
<haydnc> does anyone know if there has been any announcement of system requirements for 8.04 other than the alternative install being for systems with under 320Mb RAM?
<Soylent> my wireless is another thing I'll need help on after sound hehe :D
<speaker219> um
<speaker219> prince_jammys
<speaker219> server@server:~$ /usr -type d -name '*eggdrop*'
<speeddemon8803> If I do a command, you do not have to go right behind me and do the same command, just read what the bot "ubotu" says :)
<speaker219> -bash: /usr: is a directory
<rkj> iter well if that's the case then why wouldn't my permissions get the job done?
<jordan> Soylent, http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OSS
<speeddemon8803> Ok CyanideD?
<ahorriblemess> I would like to create a Gutsy installation CD from my current system, including programs, plugins, driver configuration etc. Has anyone used this method? http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys
<prince_jammys> speaker219: find /usr -name '*eggdrop*'
<Soylent> thanks, should i get the OSS binary from the link inside there? or keep the one I already installed? (new to linux, don't understand a darned thing)
<iter> rkj: my guess would be environment variables
<speaker219> thanks prince_jammys, sorry, i don't use linux too often except for an irc server that i have :p
<neolith2099> amicrawle, so when you were working with services you messeup up your /dev/null device?
<rkj> iter I mean, if it's running as me, and the permissions give write access to me?
<speeddemon8803> CyanideD, did you see what I typed and what ubotu said about the flash plugin?
<dash> oh yeah, other question: since upgrading to gutsy i'm getting an error on boot
<katyl> am I right in saying that anything in /etc/cron.hourly should run every hour on the hour?
<dash> where it says /dev/sda1 is busy and can't be mounted
<rkj> iter well anyway, I set the permissions and we will see what happens. thanks for your help.
<prince_jammys> speaker219: and find /usr -name 'eggdrop*'   (no * at the beginning)  and if all else fails, the somewhat timeconsuming     sudo find / -name '*eggdrop*'
<dash> and it puts me in single user mode
<dash> is this an evms bug?
 * speeddemon8803 sits back and looks around
<iter> rkj: np :)
<dash> katyl: /etc/crontab should say when cron.hourly stuff gets run
<dave> /usr/share/doc/eggdrop-data/examples/eggdrop.conf.gz
<dash> katyl: here it seems to get run at :17'
<neopsyche> how can i set all folders in a directory tree to chmod 755
<dave> speaker219 /usr/share/doc/eggdrop-data/examples/eggdrop.conf.gz
<SuyyBot-6889> ¶Ô´ó¼Ò˵: wgefygd,vd 
<iter> dash: katyl: me as well (gutsy)
<zozobra> does deborphan have a history of not being very accurate?
<prince_jammys> speaker219: the time you got an error is because "find" is missing at the beginning of the command, so -type d is ok (finds directories only)
<bazhang> SuyyBot-6889: english please
<sxealex_> anyone know anything about .Xauthority and MIT-MAGIC-COOKIES?
<dash> neopsyche: 'chmod -R 755 some_path'
<allap> exiyt
<allap> exity
<speeddemon8803> !en | SuyyBot-6889
<ubotu> SuyyBot-6889: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dash> sxealex_: they're magic fun
<zozobra> neopsyche: chmod -r 755 *
<sxealex_> i disagree
<sxealex_> they are not fun
<sxealex_> seriously tho
<sxealex_> anyone know how to disable them completely
<amicrawle> neo yes i did
<rkj> ahorriblemess I want to do the same thing, have you tried it?
<prince_jammys> sxealex_: i thought were needed to start X session
<sxealex_> yes... well you can make it so anyone can start an x session
<neolith2099> amicrawle: I dont know what service you could disable to casue that sort of issue..:\
<sxealex_> which is insecure
<sxealex_> but... i don tneed it to be secure
<amicrawle> so how can i get back to the service list from start up
<neolith2099> amicrawle, was it a fresh ubuntu install?
<amicrawle> no
<sxealex_> I had a php script that runs a sudo command and uses the computers display
<amicrawle> over 2 years
<amicrawle> and been updated
<sxealex_> it was working for a bit
<sxealex_> then it stopped working
<prince_jammys> sxealex_:  and now permissions problem with .Xauthority?
<sxealex_> ye
<sxealex_> yes
<sxealex_> www-data user can open x display
<sxealex_> even when i ssh and sudo su www-data
<prince_jammys> sxealex_: tried a chmod 666 .Xauthority ?
<sxealex_> i cant run stuff on DISPLAY=:0
<sxealex_> err i think so...
<sxealex_> i copied the .xauth files to every folder
<canthony> you php script used the display?
<sxealex_> php script runs a bash script that runs a brgram that uses the xdisplay
<neolith2099> amicrawle, can you boot into textonly?
<speaker219> how do i
<canthony> how do you port to end user
<prince_jammys> sxealex_: are you that comp now?
<speaker219> how do i "un-gz" a file
<sxealex_> no...
<sxealex_> ssh
<iter> speaker219: gzip -d
<iter> speaker219: or tar zxf
<sxealex_> i modified gdm.conf so it will auto login
<iter> (which will handle .tar.gz files)
<sxealex_> so i can restart
<biltek> where can i get a program that makes a noise wen im near a hotspot?
<neopsyche> good video editor for ubuntu?
<sxealex_> prince_jammys: why?
<prince_jammys> neopsyche: avidemux kdenlive and more
<canthony> cinnelerra
<prince_jammys> neopsyche: cinelerra is a big one
<prince_jammys> sxealex_: so you could check the permissions
<blink_> ubotu, hey could you help me?..
<sxealex_> yea i can do it on ssh
<Starnestommy> blink_: ubotu is a bot
<Lartza_> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<prince_jammys> sxealex_: check it out --
<ccq> omg ubotu is a bot! my heart is broken!
<Soylent> can someone help me understand what to do for the section of this website "Using your multimedia keys with OSS"  http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OSS please
<daurnimator> biltek: kismet
<Soylent> I have already made the three scripts, I don't know what to do though since I am new to linux
<Soylent> or more like I don't understand what else to do
<prince_jammys> Soylent: what kind of scripts?
<viktor> hey guys does anyone know of a great screen recorder to use
<blink_> master_of_master, sir..could you help me?..i cannot enable desktop effect after i got my sound back...
<clearzen> I have a tv that I am using with my computer. But I cannot get the proper resolution on the tv. Could anyone here help me with that?
<prince_jammys> viktor: recordmydesktop
<katyl> Viktor: istambul works rather well
<viktor> where can i find this
<Soylent> on that site are scripts dealing with allowing me to control volume with my media keys
<prince_jammys> prince_jammys: apt
<Soylent> I have followed the instructions but something isn't working right
<Lartza_> Soylent: you cant now?
<katyl> viktor: sudo apt-get install works on both of those.. or search using the package mangaer
<blink_> anyone..plsss..................:(
<prince_jammys> Soylent: do they execute?
<Lartza_> Soylent: did they previously work?
<sxealex_> prince_jammys: if i am running the command sudo .Xauthority needs to be in the root homefolder right?
<Lartza_> Soylent: I mean media keys
<kent__> is there any hope for enabling a M$ v300 webcam in kopete?
<prince_jammys> sxealex_: .Xauthority is not a command, its a config file
<Soylent> no no no, because i had to get OSS.. Actually i remember doing something to get them work on my last ubuntu install, but i can't remember what
<neopsyche> how can i set all files to have permission 755 in a particular directory tree?
<prince_jammys> sxealex_: just ls -l .Xauthority, and paste the line
<blink_> _max, max...can you help me?..i cannot enable desktop effect after i got my sound back...
<dash> neopsyche: chmod -R 755
<sxealex_> prince_jammys:yes...
<Lartza_> Soylent: the guide is for archlinux so it doesnt work in ubuntu i think
<Soylent> oh, someone gave me that guide ;_;
<dash> neopsyche: assuming you mean "from the command line"
<prince_jammys> neopsyche: cd the_directory and then chmod -R 755 *
<neopsyche> dash,from commandline? im using gnome
<daurnimator> how can I make firestarter open in my tray when I boot?
<neopsyche> dash,no
<Soylent> I guess I need even more help that I thought then
<prince_jammys> neopsyche: DONOT chmod until you are in the directory
<sxealex_> prince_jammys: i know its there... im saying that does it need to be in the root home folder during a sudo command
<dash> neopsyche: ah
<Talcite> does anyone know why I'm getting this compile error?  warning: macro `AM_PATH_CHECK' not found in library
<[dcr]> Excuse me, is there any way I can possibly get some help playing Guild Wars on Linux?
<neopsyche> dash,?
<Talcite> I'm building rhythmbox 0.11.4
<neopsyche> prince_jammys, what should i do then?>
<Talcite> dcr: wine
<blink_> Starnestommy, could you help me?..pls...:(
<[dcr]> I am using the latest version of Wine
<speaker219> Now i can't find where eggdrop logs are stored!!?!?!
<[dcr]> I installed it and everything
<prince_jammys> sxealex_: i think it has to be in the home directory of whoever is logging into X
<dash> neopsyche: right click on the folder, click permissions
<[dcr]> But when I go to run the game, it goes to the loading screen, loads 100% than closes, followed by Wine closing
<Starnestommy> blink_: maybe.  What do you need help with>
<prince_jammys> sxealex_: each user gets one
<katyl> speaker219: anything in /var/log?
<Talcite> [dcr]: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9194
<Flannel> [dcr]: You might get better help in #winehq
<prince_jammys> sxealex_: so /root /home/suzy /home/blah
<[dcr]> thanks.
<sxealex_> prince_jammys: right but if the command is run as sudo... that is the same as root logging into X
<Lartza_> Soylent: go System > Setting  > Key shortcuts
<Talcite> that probably has the documentation you need
<sxealex_> yea
<Lartza_> Soylent: or something like that
<Soylent> the shortcuts are set
<reza_20> hi any female?
<neopsyche> dash,then?
<dash> neopsyche: 755 is 'others can read and access folders and files, owner can read and write folders and files'
<Soylent> they don't work though
<dash> neopsyche: so pick those options
<Flannel> !offtopic | reza_20
<ubotu> reza_20: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neopsyche> dash,yes.. how?
<viktor> where can i find record my dekstop when finished installing
<prince_jammys> sxealex_: ok so try         ls -l /root/.Xauthority
<neopsyche> dash,ok
<dash> neopsyche: and click 'apply permissions to enclosed files'
<JDLimbo> trying to customize my desktop, I want to change just the logoff icon
<Soylent> i believe it is because I am forced to use OSS as alsa doesn't support the chipset of my audio card, so the default volume control is not working, lartza
<reza_20> hi any girl?
<dash> neopsyche: i'm running hardy so I don't know if nautilus looks different here :)
<blink_> Starnestommy, my ubuntu cannot enable desktop effect..
<Flannel> reza_20: please take it somewhere else
<Starnestommy> reza_20: this isn't a social channel.
<sxealex_> prince_jammys: -rw-rw-rw- 1 root root 319 2008-02-14 04:02 /root/.Xauthority
<neolith2099> neopsyche, just open a terminal and run the command
<dash> reza_20: only robots here
<prince_jammys> sxealex_: yep, that's 666
<reza_20> no problem
<Lartza_> Soylent: can you change volume?
<Starnestommy> blink_: do you have the appropriate restricted drivers installed for your graphics card?
<prince_jammys> sxealex_: beats me
<Soylent> not with the default volume controller, I have to use ossxmix
<JDLimbo> does anyone here know how to change just individual icons, specifically the logoff/powerdown button?
<sxealex_> prince_jammys: is there anyway to shut that stuff off?
<reza_20> privet chat?
<sxealex_> prince_jammys: i tried xauth + but it didnt help
<reza_20> i am prince
<prince_jammys> sxealex_: i don't know
<Soylent> note that, when I use my media keys, it does show the icon on the screen that is shown when "changing volume" it just doesn't work since I am not able to use the default volume control
<nickrud> reza_20: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<richee> can anyone help me to put startup scripts when booting ?
<Lartza_> Soylent: so you have messed up sound conf on purpose or accidently
<richee> how do I do that ?
<n2diy> How can I restart/reset a comm port? Every couple of weeks my external modem appears to be busy to Ubuntu. Even when I disconnect  the modem, kppp tells me it is busy, so it seems to be a software issue?
<reza_20> ga makhor harum zade
<Soylent> I have no messed with sound conf
<Soylent> ubuntu did not support my sound card
<reza_20> hi oz
<Soylent> errr alsa
<Soylent> so I had to get OSS
<Lartza_> Soylent: ok
<reza_20> any iranian girl?
<speaker219> Does anybody know where the logs are stored for eggdrop!?
<Flannel> !ops | reza_20
<nickrud> reza_20: please stop
<ubotu> reza_20: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<blink_> Starnestommy, i dont know..but i have perfect desktop with sound before i update..it all happen after i update my ubuntu..
<Lartza_> so you had reason to change and didnt mess up accidently
<JDLimbo> reza_20, you're in the wrong place
<GreenByte> Hi all
<n2diy> reza_20: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Soylent> what do you mean by mess up though?
<GreenByte> When I try to extract rar files it always says: password required. But I'm sure it got no password
<amicrawle> i have home user
<Lartza_> Soylent: when you mess up you.. do something wrong and settings change
<n2diy> GreenByte: use your regular password.
<GreenByte> n2diy: is it normal that I get password?
<viktor> recordmydesktop dosnt work any other programs u know of guys to record my screen
<Lartza_> i can't find how to get those work with oss
<n2diy> GreenByte: yes.
<Soylent> well the thing is, I didn't mess up
<GreenByte> n2diy: why did they do that? 0.o
<Soylent> the volume controls never worked in the first place
<chump> hey guys i installed phpmyadmin and i can't get in whats the default passwordfor phpmyadmin on gutsy gibson
<Lartza_> Soylent: yes i know
<neopsyche> dash,Operation not permitted
<vrkhans> hi , I my external hardrive is not mounting automaticacally what should i do.
<n2diy> GreenByte: you did it, when you installed, just use your password.
<blink_> Starnestommy, help me coz im tommy too...:D
<iter> lol reza_20 "I am prince"
<Starnestommy> blink_: what kind of graphics card do yuo have?
<n2diy> gutsy gibson?
<Lartza_> Soylent: I can't treally help since your using oss, maybe try to find guide how to get your sound card work with alsa?
<mneptok> iter: the horny iranian formerly known as prince
<blink_> Starnestommy, intel express..but i can enable all the effect before update...
<vrkhans> my external hardrive is not mounting automaticacally what should i do.
<iter> seriously too bad I was afk I would've used that line or something similar
<Soylent> alsa does not support the card, period. I have searched about 300 different web results which all say about the same thing
<Soylent> it is the 20k1 chipset more specifically than the card
<Lartza_> Soylent: well try to start topic on ubuntu forums about multimedia keys on oss?
<iter> Soylent: at what point does getting a new card for $10 become worth your time?
<Starnestommy> blink_: I don't think I've ever used that particulat graphics card before
<n2diy> How can I restart/reset a comm port? Every couple of weeks my external modem appears to be busy to Ubuntu. Even when I disconnect  the modem, kppp tells me it is busy, so it seems to be a software issue?
<vrkhans> can any one help me
<iter> ah laptop nm
<Soylent> my time is worthless
<iter> :)
<nickrud> Soylent: you should say, priceless
<Soylent> no, priceless assumes it has some sort of value, if not monetary =p
<n2diy> nickrud: thank you, and right on.
<Soylent> worthless is more like it haha
<blink_> Starnestommy, but did you ever heard same problem with me?..no sound after update?..adoi...:(
<Soylent> insinuates* not assumes
<iter> woo 50 cent word on irc
<Soylent> no i just used the wrong word before >.>
<iter> and I don't mean 'werd to ya moms'
<n2diy> Soylent: you lose time, whether you want to or not, make the most of it.
<vrkhans> please help me in mounting my external harddrive
<Soylent> okay i was just hoping to find help on irc, i suppose I will get more specific help on the forums though
<Soylent> thanks for your time lartza
<speeddemon8803> Soylent, what kind of help are you looking for? Ubuntu specific or what?
<speeddemon8803> nevermind then.
<Lartza_> he was trying to get multimedia keys to work
<Lartza_> with oss
<speeddemon8803> ah
<speeddemon8803> nobody could help?
<Lartza_> because his sound card doesnt support alsa
<badkitty> good evening mates
<Lartza_> i didnt and nobody else responded
<[dcr]> how do i get sudo rights when looking in the file system?
<speeddemon8803> !hi | badkitty
<ubotu> badkitty: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lartza_> i tried to help
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to repair grub
<speeddemon8803> !hi | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flannel> !grub | pawan
<speeddemon8803> !grub | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> pawan: first link
<pawan> windows installation wiped my grub
<vampyre2000> Hi there ;-)
<ph0rensic> pawan: Its better you install widows first btw
<Lartza_> Hi :)
<Starnestommy> blink_: I've heard of problems with updates, but have never actually had to fix any outside of a small grub problem
<[dcr]> how do i get sudo rights when looking in the file system?
<speeddemon8803> Pawan, click the first link of what ubotu just gave you in the room :)
<Lartza_> sometimes you cant install windows first
<Flannel> [dcr]: What are you trying to look at?
<vampyre2000> Hi , I need some help with a sound issue on a X38-ds5 motherboard
<pawan> installed windows
<iter> [dcr]: open terminal and issue sudo -s for a root shell
<kuldipz> kuldip
<n2diy> dcr, run sudo nautilus?
<vampyre2000> Sound is choppy when playing games, cannot find anything in the logs
<speeddemon8803> Pawan, please click the first link of Ubotu's reply to my command.
<Lartza_> pawan: how to recover grub > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Flannel> n2diy, [dcr], gksu nautilus, never sudo
<ph0rensic> iter: What's difference between sudo -s and sudo -i ?
<blink_> Starnestommy, so where can i ask help?
<robvdl> what channel can I talk about packaging debs?
<ph0rensic> n2diy: gksudo is for graphical implementations
<_nando> Flannel, why never sudo?
<SaadS|AboutUsORG> one is for ninjas others for clowns?
<Starnestommy> blink_: here or the forums
<iter> ph0rensic: -i runs login scripts
<n2diy> Flannel, my bad, what about gksudo?
<ph0rensic> SaadS|AboutUsORG: Oh ok got it .. clows are -s ..
<pawan> i am at grub prompt now
<Lartza_> pawan: what is the problem?
<Flannel> n2diy: gksudo and gksu are equivalent (now), so yes, that's fine.
<n2diy> ph0rensic: roger.
<ph0rensic> n2diy: Over and out.
<pawan> not getting the ubuntu option on startup
<ComradeMirror`> hey
<Lartza_> pawan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<n2diy> Flannel: roger, been awhile since I've been here.
<SaadS|AboutUsORG> my questions is, my DVI display is cut in half, like the right half of the screen has moved to the left and there is a break in the middle
<n2diy> ph0rensic: QSL?
<ComradeMirror`> iter you still here?
<GreenByte> n2diy: It still keep asking 'password'  :(
<iter> ComradeMirror`: yup
<SaadS|AboutUsORG> just did a clean install of 7.10 that is
<Flannel> n2diy: no worries, we apprecitae it ;)
<ph0rensic> n2diy: ??
<iter> for a minute at least I hear the wife brushing her teeth
<pawan> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<pawan>  (hd1,6)
<pawan> now
 * speeddemon8803 sips my Coca-cola waiting for something i actually can help with.
<ComradeMirror`> so how do I partition this sucker?
<n2diy> ph0rensic: QSL is the same as Roger. N2DIY is my Ham Radio Call sign, thought you might be a Ham too?
<speeddemon8803> !partition | comrademirror
<ubotu> comrademirror: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ComradeMirror`> thanks
<iter> ComradeMirror`: http://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted
<speeddemon8803> THanks iter :)
<n2diy> GreenByte: how do you log on without a password?
<ph0rensic> n2diy: Oh ha, Not ham.. have been around radios before though
<mneptok> ComradeMirror`: dual boot?
<[dcr]> Why dont I see my .wine folder? or am i looking into the wrong area?
<speeddemon8803> .wine is a hidden folder, do you have show hidden files clicked?
<ComradeMirror`> gpart come with ubuntu right
<vampyre2000> speeddemon8803, if you are bored you can help me ;-)
<ComradeMirror`> mneptok yes
<speeddemon8803> right comrademirror :)
<Starnestommy> [dcr]: directories beginning with a . are hidden by default
<Flannel> [dcr]: You don't need sudo for that, if you'r at the terminal, make sure you use -a, in nautilus, make sure you show hidden files (ctrl-h)
<n2diy> ph0rensic: 10-4 :)
<GreenByte> n2diy: I'm talking about extracting a .rar File!
<mneptok> ComradeMirror`: it's on the LiveCD.
<GreenByte> n2diy: Not about logging in
<[dcr]> so do in terminal: nautilus -a
<[dcr]> ?
<speeddemon8803> Vampyre2000 I will try but no promises in success buddy.
<ComradeMirror`> speeddemon8803 it comes with in the live cd yes?
<speeddemon8803> Yes.
<mneptok> ComradeMirror`: dual boot with Windows? how big a drive in total?
<Flannel> [dcr]: no.  While in nautilus, hit ctrl-h
<speeddemon8803> It does comrademirror.
<blink_> Starnestommy, so anyone could help me here..coz when i check on forum..its so hard to understand...
<Flannel> [dcr]: and, close the one that's been sudod.
<vampyre2000> speeddemon8803, no worries, I wont get my hopes up too much ,
<SaadS|AboutUsORG> ok so how accurate is Wanda the Fish?
<ComradeMirror`> how would i access this?
<ComradeMirror`> I'm reading the article right now
<vampyre2000> speeddemon8803, have a sound issue, all works fine, but the sound is sometimes distored
<meekolope> !
<[dcr]> okay I did the ctrl+h deal
<n2diy> GreenByte: I know what your talkinig about, how do you log on to your system without a password? That is the same password you need to extract your file.
<[dcr]> and i still do not see .wine
<speeddemon8803> Go to system.....administration.....comrade..you should see something about partition
<neo> hi to all
<meekolope> hey ph0rensic
<Flannel> [dcr]: Have you run wine or winecfg yet?
<neopsyche> joomla permissions on ubuntu server is confusing can anyone help?
<[dcr]> Yes
<speeddemon8803> Distorted?
<iter> ComradeMirror`: ctrl+f2 -> gparted ?
<[dcr]> I've been trying to play Guild Wars
<ComradeMirror`> partition editor?
<ph0rensic> meekolope: hey
<[dcr]> and the people in #winehq havent helped at all
<Talcite> has anyone noticed that clicking links in xchat doesn't past over properly to swiftweasel?
<ComradeMirror`> yes it says gparted
<vampyre2000> speeddemon8803, yeah, like the sound is choppy at times
<speeddemon8803> yeah thats it comrade :)
<[dcr]> Their just babbling off to themselves
<Flannel> [dcr]: what does (in terminal), `ls -al ~ | grep wine` give you?
<ComradeMirror`> yeah I've never tried the dual boot before
<ph0rensic> meekolope: Whats the good word
<iter> ok bedtime gnight
<speeddemon8803> choppy...hmm
<neo> some times applications take longer to start.......        help required
<Talcite> [dcr] .wine is hidden, use ls -A
<vampyre2000> speeddemon8803, videos on youtube etc are all fine, but when ever play game  sound is choppy
<GreenByte> n2diy: I used the same password!
<meekolope> ph0rensic: not much just watched some LOST. now i was gonna hang out and chat for a bit/ do some scripting
<Talcite> [dcr] or ctrl+ h if you like gui
<[dcr]> says no such file or directory, wtf?
<speeddemon8803> Vampyre, all games?
<ComradeMirror`> hmmm
<Flannel> [dcr]: That definately shouldn't say no file or directory.
<[dcr]> I've ran Wine and WineCfg already, I even have GW installed
<ComradeMirror`> oh god now time for horrible math
<[dcr]> Using Wine..
<ComradeMirror`> how much is 7 gbs of space
<ComradeMirror`> mbs wise
<speeddemon8803> hehe comrade you can do it, :)
<vampyre2000> speeddemon8803, yeah, Scorched3d, alien arena and freespace2
<GreenByte> n2diy: how do I extract rars as root? :)
<Flannel> [dcr]: If that says no file or directory, you have bigger issues.
<prince_jammys> [dcr]: you can run wine, but have no .wine?
<[dcr]> Like what though?
<[dcr]> Apparently so
<Flannel> [dcr]: Like ~ is no longer aliased to your home directory
<speeddemon8803> 7gb is something like 1024*7
<vampyre2000> its a x38-ds5 motherboard, and Nvidia 8600 vid card
<Talcite> indeed. are you even running linux? 0.o
<prince_jammys> [dcr]: when you go to winecfg ->drives , where does it say your drive c is?
<ComradeMirror`> ah
<ComradeMirror`> 7168
<speeddemon8803> yeah :)
<n2diy> GreenByte: run gksudo nautilus
<[dcr]> Dude Im completely new to Linux so I have no clue what you're talking about
<[dcr]> says C: is in ../drive_c
<speeddemon8803> vampyre, im not leaving you just multitasking....
<speeddemon8803> heh :)
<Flannel> [dcr]: Are you sure `ls -al ~/ | grep wine` gives you no file or directory?
<Lartza_> pawan: does grub work now?
<vampyre2000> speeddemon8803, no worries dude,
<[dcr]> I can take a screenshot if you'd like
<Talcite> [dcr], just goto your home directory with the file browser and hit ctrl+h
<Flannel> [dcr]: I'd like that, actually.
<Talcite> [dcr] and please do
<ComradeMirror`> hmm
<ComradeMirror`> how do I resize this?
<speeddemon8803> as far as your game problem...im not exactly sure what could be the cause...
<ComradeMirror`> Im using the Resize/Move thing
<prince_jammys> [dcr]:    do -->   locate drive_c
<speeddemon8803> Hey can I get some help here?
<speeddemon8803> heh
<amicrawle> ok got root  now
<speeddemon8803> someone take comrade and i can take my buddy vampyre2000?
<prince_jammys> [dcr]: screen shot not necessary just copy here
<amicrawle> how do fix my user account
<[dcr]> Want to know whats weirder?
<speeddemon8803> Comrade has partition issues for whomever picks up where i left off.
<[dcr]> I just did both the commands agian
<ComradeMirror`> hmmm I can only change/resize the windows partition by 8mb
<[dcr]> dioni@dioni-laptop:~$ `ls -al ~/ | grep wine`
<[dcr]> bash: drwxr-xr-x: command not found
<[dcr]> dioni@dioni-laptop:~$ `ls -al ~ | grep wine`
<[dcr]> bash: drwxr-xr-x: command not found
<[dcr]> dioni@dioni-laptop:~$
<FloodBot3> [dcr]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> [dcr]: type in terminal ->         locate drive_c
<vampyre2000> speeddemon8803,  I have upgraded BIOS, I am now using latest Nvida driver,
<ComradeMirror`> I can't reduce the partition >_<
<speeddemon8803> !pastebin | [dcr]
<ubotu> [dcr]: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<prince_jammys> [dcr]: no quotes, no `
<[dcr]> sorry
<[dcr]> I figured quotes would be "
<Lartza_> [dcr]: drwxr-xr-x is not a command
<Flannel> [dcr]: No, ditch the quotes entirely.
<n2diy> How can I restart/reset a comm port? Every couple of weeks my external modem appears to be busy to Ubuntu. Even when I disconnect  the modem, kppp tells me it is busy, so it seems to be a software issue?
<Lartza_> [dcr] chmod drwxr-xr-x is i think
<[dcr]> Yeh
<PaTeeLA> hey wll, why would i not be able to do anything on my desktop? and have no icons all of the sudden?  gnome problems?
<[dcr]> I wasnt trying those commands Lartza_
<speeddemon8803> bios...nvidia upgrade..anything else you did vampyre?
<Lartza_> ok
<ComradeMirror`> apparently I am unable to resize my window's partitions
<[dcr]> dioni@dioni-laptop:~$ ls -al ~/ | grep wine
<[dcr]> drwxr-xr-x  4 dioni dioni  4096 2008-02-15 00:07 .wine
<prince_jammys> [dcr]:   so its there
<Flannel> [dcr]: Exactly.  There's your wine directory.  On the same token, you should be able to see it in nautilus
<PaTeeLA> like i cant drag a folder to my desktop anymore?
<nexact> hey all, I'm trying to boot Ubuntu on my amd2800 and it's stuck on "Loading hardware drivers..." any idea of how I can fix this ?
<PaTeeLA> and the trashcan is gone, as well as home and mounted drives...
<chaosrl> does anyone know how to print normal text within a math formatting in LaTeX? for example, units
<speeddemon8803> Comrade, windows can be a royal PAIN IN THE MMHMM....when it comes to resizing partitions.
<[dcr]> so just run nautilus -a in terminal ?
<speeddemon8803> please dont ohmy me guys, i DID in fact censor that :)
<ComradeMirror`> so is there anything I can do?
<n2diy> nexact: from the live CD?
<interceptor> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<amicrawle> can any body help me messed up my services in a user
<amicrawle> i have root access now
<nexact> n2diy, the live cd works perfectly
<prince_jammys> [dcr]: what do you want to do?  i was stuck on the fact that you didn't have a .wine
<ComradeMirror`> since for my partition with windows on it it displaces no unused space and for the used it displays ---
<n2diy> nexact: did the install work, or is that what is failing?
<corporeal> anyone else having trouble installing things like language-pack-en-base and language-support-en?
<speeddemon8803> Comrade, i have no answer for you..as I have run into the same issue..with no solution myself on my own computer.
<[dcr]> My overall goal is to figure out why Wine keeps closing after the 100% loading screen of Guild Wars
<ComradeMirror`> dang
<[dcr]> and the people in #winehq aren't helping me a bit.
<prince_jammys> [dcr]: did you check whether wine can run that properly?
<[dcr]> Thats supposed to be the top program that Wine can run, according to winehq.org
<ph0rensic> ComradeMirror`: So your having trouble resizing partitions in windows is that it?
<speeddemon8803> Sounds like your hard drive has a "physical block" on it..so where you cant physically change partition sizes or whatever.
<blink_> anyone...could help me...
<speeddemon8803> thanks ph0rensic :)
<ComradeMirror`> yeayeah ph0rensic I am
<speeddemon8803> Can you pick up where i left off mate?
<blink_> odd_ where r u...
<ph0rensic> ComradeMirror`: Is it giving you the ol cant pass sector 1024 deal?
<speeddemon8803> Have you been following myself and comrade's conversation ph0rensic?
<blink_> Starnestommy, he's kinda could not help...
<ComradeMirror`> 1024?
<ph0rensic> speeddemon8803: Not really
<ambar> how can i connect to DC++ ?
<nexact> n2diy, sometime it boots up, sometime it just get stuck on loading drivers ..
<ComradeMirror`> actually I can increase or decrease more than 8mb
<ph0rensic> ComradeMirror`: Well what does it say, what are you trying to use?
<speeddemon8803> Have fun mate :)
<ComradeMirror`> well basiclly when I try to resize it with gpart it wont change more than 8mb
 * speeddemon8803 cant help with that, i tried.
<ComradeMirror`> I might just free up space on my other harddrive
<n2diy> nexact: are you on a network?
<ComradeMirror`> will it still boot up if they're on seperate drives?
<ComradeMirror`> it shouldn't matterright
<ambar> can anyone please help me to connect to DC++ ?
<speeddemon8803> your root partition has to be on your master drive if thats what your trying to ask.
<ph0rensic> ComradeMirror`: No it should not matter as long as the drive can be read at boot
<nexact> n2diy, yup.. but dhcp is disabled in /etc/network/interfaces ..
<[dcr]> brb
<Talcite> wow this is pretty ridiculous
<n2diy> nexact: ok, but your dhcp could be changing anyway, right?
<speeddemon8803> Can I "try" to help you talcite?
<speeddemon8803> heh
<blink_> hey..help me.......................................
<blink_> help me..............
<Talcite> I just spent 2 hours trying to build the latest ver of rhythmbox so that I could use the new style plugin and it still doesn't work
<blink_> help me..........
<HorizonXP> hey, I do I tell apt-get that I just want the package that I specify installed? i.e. don't install the extra pacakges
<blink_> help me.......
<Talcite> I already patched the code... ugh
<ComradeMirror`> I need a new monitor x.x my monitor resized to fit linux
<speeddemon8803> !ask | blink_
<ubotu> blink_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ComradeMirror`> and now I have to resize it to fit windows
<speeddemon8803> !repeat | blink|
<ubotu> blink|: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<HorizonXP> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<blink_> no they just dont want to help me...:(
<speeddemon8803> Sure we do
<speeddemon8803> you just keep repeating help me without stating your problem..so we cant.
<prince_jammys> blink_: what is the question?
<neo> HELP NEEDED!!!!!!!!
<speeddemon8803> !help | neo
<ubotu> neo: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ph0rensic> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<speeddemon8803> !ask | neo
<ubotu> neo: please see above
<speeddemon8803> heh, this bot is getting MAJOR usage tonight!
<HorizonXP> can someone help me tell apt-get that I just want the package that I specify installed? i.e. don't install the extra pacakges
<Flannel> HorizonXP: apt-get does just install the package you specify
<_nando> neo: are you using feisty fawn?
<prince_jammys> HorizonXP: if apt-get wants to install extra stuff, it's because the package you want requires the extra stuff
<speeddemon8803> Neo: Please, if you do need help...state the issue you are having. Thanks.
<HorizonXP> Flannel: but it tries to install packages to fill the dependencies; I don't want it to, because I installed a new version from source
<SuyyBot-6889> ¶Ôprince_jammys˵: please 
<blink_> prince_jammys, i just updated my gnome last nite...after update no sound..then today i try to fix the sound and i get my sound back..but my desktop effect cannot be enable...
<Flannel> HorizonXP: Theres a reason they're called dependencies
<SuyyBot-6889> ¶Ôprince_jammys˵: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots 
<SuyyBot-6889> ¶Ôprince_jammys˵: (14:18) <ph0rensic> !ask 
<SuyyBot-6889> ¶Ôprince_jammys˵: (14:18) <ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-) 
<SuyyBot-6889> ¶Ôprince_jammys˵: (14:18) <speeddemon8803> !ask | neo 
<neo> OK       SOMETIMES MY PROGRAMS TAKE LONG TIME TO START    USING GUSTY
<FloodBot3> SuyyBot-6889: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> !caps | neo
<ubotu> neo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<n2diy> HorizonXP: check the apt-get man page, you can tell it to ingnore dependencies.
<HorizonXP> Flannel: yes I know.
<neo> ok
<Flannel> HorizonXP: You'll need to create dummy packages to satisfy those depends
<prince_jammys> HorizonXP: smells like mess
<HorizonXP> Flannel: but like I said, I installed it from source
<Flannel> HorizonXP: Package management doens't know that.
<blink_> prince_jammys, you know?..:(
<HorizonXP> Flannel: lol, I realize that. that's what I'm trying to get around!
<icesword> how to compress some file to .tar.bz2
<Flannel> HorizonXP: Like I said, you need to create dummy packages to satisfy those depends
<HorizonXP> n2diy: thanks for the suggestion, that seems to be the term I needed to google.
<PaTeeLA> hey all-anyone know why i dont have icons on my desktop and cant put any there? like no trash/home/comp and cant make new ones...
<GreenByte> n2diy: I still get: password required when I run as root... How do I use another program for extracting rars?
<ripp3r666> PaTeeLA, what window manager are you using?
<canthony> haha bots talking to bots
<prince_jammys> blink_: did you try #compiz
<icesword> how to compress some file to .tar.bz2
<n2diy> GreenByte: can you log out, and then log in to this box?
<PaTeeLA> gnome, ubuntu default
<PaTeeLA> i believe
<ripp3r666> hmm
<ripp3r666> i've never run into that probelm
<ripp3r666> problem*
<prince_jammys> blink_: because at the moment no one (including me) knows how to fix that, apparently
<nathan__> Cpudan80, greetz
<icesword> !tbz2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tbz2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blink_> prince_jammys, join them?..
<PaTeeLA> ripp3r666: reinstall desktop maybe fix?
<GreenByte> n2diy: why restart x?
<nickrud> icesword: tar -bcf file.tar.bz2 /path/to/compress
<icesword> !tar.bz2
<Flannel> icesword: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#head-8c8cdebc8a9b8160cfc4f071448dc63f4f7783a0
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<n2diy> GreenByte: can you log out, and then log in to this box?
<Cpudan80> nathan__: hi
<ripp3r666> PaTeeLA, shouldnt have to come to that
<PaTeeLA> ripp3r666: tried enabling in gconf-editor, but no joy
<prince_jammys> blink and get ready your video card info
<speeddemon8803> Can I request a ban on suvybot as its just a nuisance that isnt going to ask questions, only mirror whats being said back into the channel?
<HorizonXP> k, I just did sudo checkinstall. hopefully that'll work.
<speeddemon8803> *suyybot
<PaTeeLA> _nando: oops im not registered w/this nick hold on
<nexact> n2diy, does loading drivers include configuring eth0 ?
<n2diy> nexact: if you want to play on a network, yes.
<nexact> n2diy, mm okay, how can I prevent it from loading it ? ive checked messages and it seems it keeps trying to get an ip
<icesword> nickrud:but i want the best compress,highest compress,how,need i force -9 or something
<n2diy> nexact: I haven't been following your thead, please give me more info?
<Flannel> speeddemon8803: What are you talking about?
<canthony> whats the comand to switch nicks again
<nickrud> icesword: hm, I never worry about that, I'm not sure.
<Flannel> canthony: /nick [nick] usually
<GreenByte> n2diy: help.ubunt says: There are several versions of rar and the newest version, 3.0, is not supported by any free tools. If you store your data in a rar archive, then you will depend on Rarsoft...
<canthony> aah
<canthony> nick not nickserv
<speeddemon8803> SuyyBot-6889....came in..and started repeating what i was saying back into the channel...like....cloning what i was saying.
<nexact> n2diy, sometime, my server hangs on "Loading hardware drivers" .. I need to restart it and it comes back, I'm trying to figure why.
<icesword> nickrud:i know u are genius,u said u do not worry,what u mean
<Flannel> speeddemon8803: oh, that bot is already gone, I wouldnt owrry about it
<neo> OK       SOMETIMES MY PROGRAMS TAKE LONG TIME TO START    USING GUSTY
<nickrud> icesword: I mean I've been satisfied with the standard compression. I'm not sure what it defaults at with tar
<puika> http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139637493
<speeddemon8803> !caps | neo
<ubotu> neo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<n2diy> nexact: is this a cable or satellite modem?
<nexact> n2diy, it's right into my cisco 2950 switch. ;)
<n2diy> nexact: is this a cable or satellite modem?
<nexact> cable.
<icesword> nickrud:yeah,thank u,i want 15%
<natlinexnewb> anyone help me with permissions? I have Ubuntu 5.04. I have made a folder that windowsXP CAN see but cant log into. I made a user specifically for using that folder but I dont know how to assign that user so that Windows can login.
<icesword> neo:
<icesword> ???
<speeddemon8803> 5.04?
<nickrud> icesword: if you want fine control, you could tar it up then run bzip2 on the tar I guess
<n2diy> nexact: I'm guessing your ISP is changind your IP address? So DHCP would help you here. But, I run dial up, so that is all I know about it.
<natlinexnewb> hairy hedghog
<speeddemon8803> isnt that unsupported now?
<monzie> my laptop seems to overheat on Ubuntu 7.10 AMD64
<monzie> I am on an Acer Aspire 2920
<neopsyche> im having major problems with this issue.. not being able to play videos with allvideos mambot on localhost.
<icesword> how much mem
<icesword> nickrud:it is,
<monzie> Is there a way to manually keep the fan running on at all times?
<natlinexnewb> probably. I'm downloading 7.10 atm, but i want to practise the permissions for when i need to do this again. or is it different in 7.10?
<icesword> monzie:overheat?how.can use to make meal?
<speeddemon8803> i believe its different but im not 100% positive.
<monzie> icesword: put on egg on top of it!
<speeddemon8803> !overheating | speeddemon8803
<n2diy> add some ham too
<speeddemon8803> oops....
<VanGuard> Hello, i was wondering if someone could explain or give me a link that can explain KDE and Gnome
<pawan> how to repair grub
<natlinexnewb> VanGuard, I have one. Let me find it
<VanGuard> thank you
<icesword> hahah
<prince_jammys> VanGuard: confused about what they do?
<speeddemon8803> !kde | vanguard
<n2diy> VanGuard: what do you need to be explained, the are both Xwindow programs.
<speeddemon8803> !gnome | vanguard
<VanGuard> just wondering what the differnces are
<natlinexnewb> VanGuard, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome
<n2diy> VanGuard: sounds like a job for Google?
<VanGuard> thank you natlinexnewb
<natlinexnewb> VanGuard, no prob :)
<natlinexnewb> VanGuard, Might not be the best but it helped me.
<ComradeMirror`> oh god
<ubotu> vanguard: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ubotu> vanguard: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<ComradeMirror`> by some sort of magic
<ComradeMirror`> of me smashing my computer with my foot
<ComradeMirror`> I am able to edit the partition
<speeddemon8803> Yikes ubotu is lagging.
<icesword> pawan:what is wrong
<icesword> pawan:u computer did not boot
<icesword> ??
<pawan> no
<pawan> ubuntu is not booting
<pawan> windows is booting
<prince_jammys> VanGuard: both are desktop environments that sit on top of everything else in the system, so you can actually install either one.  they are not tied to the system so you can uninstall one and replace with another ... differences are : appearance (different looking buttons/menus and so on) and features (they way you set up things, and what's available in the default programs)
<timandtom> Does anyone know where Pidgin saves its chatlogs?
<Soylent> is it possible to keep track of a variable in a script? (trying to make a simple volume control script for OSS to be triggered by a shortcut mapper) so far I have /usr/bin/ossmix vmix0-vol $1
<icesword> ...
<VanGuard> ok ty
<Soylent> but i would like $1 to be an offset of a variable the script keeps track of
<n2diy> Soylent: what kind of script?
<icesword> pawan:do u know grub for dos,u can use it to boot ubuntu
<pawan> no
<Soylent> im not sure, I have no experience with linux and i am just modifying this one... it starts with... #!/bin/sh
<pawan> i have 7.10
<icesword> no
<Soylent> does that tell you what type of script it is?
<icesword> ?
<icesword> try google it
<pawan> currently i booted from 6.06 livecd
<ComradeMirror`> how long should repartitioning take?
<speeddemon8803> Comrade, depends on your drive size.
<starked> Does anyone here think they can help me get gnome-do running? I had it installed, but then I uninstalled it and tried to compile from source, which didn't work, but now whenever I try to install and run it, it fails with an error about gtk-sharp.  Also, I still can't compile it. Any ideas?
<prince_jammys> VanGuard: you can have both installed in your box and that's ok.  Each comes with it's own set of preferred apps, but theyre not mandatory..  Example: gedit is the default gnome text editor, kate is the kde text editor ,,,,, but if you want, you can run kate in gnome,   its just that kde apps work optimally in KDE and the same goes for gnome..
<n2diy> Soylent: ok, try the #bash channel, that is a bash script.
<neo> programs take longer to start some starts very quickly
<Soylent> alrighty thanks
<Soylent> is it on the same irc network?
<speeddemon8803> Soylent, yes.
<Soylent> great thanks :D
<Soylent> cya
<n2diy> Soylent: yes
<icesword> what?u said u windows can boot
<icesword> ...
<icesword> shit,mirc is responding like a turtle
<speeddemon8803> !ohmy | icesword
<ubotu> icesword: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pawan> what is grub for DOS
<icesword> neo:what program is starting slowly
<icesword> !
<quaalx> what else could be forcing newly created directories/files to have 755 permissions when every terminal i run umask in tells me 002 (775)
<icesword> yeah,sorry
<chris062689> I have an urgent question.
<chris062689> Is there a log of synaptic package manager?
<ComradeMirror`> how long should a 60gb partition being reduced by 8gbs take xD
<chris062689> I accidently installed a package, which installed a bunch of other stuff and I don't know what all packages it installed.
<Flannel> chris062689: /var/logs/dpkg.log
<icesword> pawan:google it
<chris062689> I uninstalled ubuntu-moile, but that didn't remove everything else
<chris062689> CRAP
<chris062689> :(
<chris062689> I had those stored in RAM
<chris062689> Im on an EeePC, never thought I would need them :(
<macogw> chris062689: apt-cache show ubuntu-moil
<macogw> chris062689: the dependencies will be listed
<Flannel> chris062689: Start removing them, until it wants to remove something that looks important ;)
<neo> sometimes firefox   ,image viewers ,some games,editors etc....       at this time everything started to function normally      ,,,,,,    but usually problem is there
<Gruelius> how do i view symbolic links in the console?
<prince_jammys> quaalx: this happens when you "touch file"?
<quaalx> oh
<quaalx> hmm
<quaalx> it APPEARS to be working properly now
<quaalx> i'll keep an eye on it
<ComradeMirror`> oh it finished
<ComradeMirror`> yays
<quaalx> prince_jammys, no its mostly files that deluge creates
<chris062689> ungh
<prince_jammys> quaalx:  so if you touch blah  -- blah is 775?
<peepz> how do i browse my iphone in ubuntu???
<nexact> whats the difference between ubuntu 6.06 and 7.10 ?
<ph0rensic> nexact: Enough that you should upgrade
<meekolope> !ubuntu 7.10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu 7.10 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<ComradeMirror`> what partition type should I use for linux?
<peepz> no support for iphone in ubuntu??
<meekolope> thats what i was lookin for
<nexact> ive just installed it on my box and I have weird problem.
<ComradeMirror`> can I access my linux partition in windows to say throw files in?
<meekolope> nexact: what is it?
<mneptok> ComradeMirror`: yes
<speeddemon8803> comrade, not unless you partition your linux as ntfs
<mneptok> ComradeMirror`: http://fs-driver.org
<mneptok> speeddemon8803: incorrect. see above. :)
<speeddemon8803> or...do what mneptok says :)
<ComradeMirror`> can I partition my linux as ntfs x.x?
<ph0rensic> ComradeMirror`: You will need a certain tool for windows to see your linux file system
<pawan> hi
<nexact> meekolope, process isnt launching, having problem to boot it 1 time on 2..
<ComradeMirror`> does fat32 work?
<mneptok> ComradeMirror`: no.
<pawan> what is grub for dos
<ComradeMirror`> dang
<mneptok> ComradeMirror`: use ext3
<pawan> how to repair grub
<ComradeMirror`> okay
<nexact> now gdm keeps restarting.
<mneptok> ComradeMirror`: ext3 is superior to both
<speeddemon8803> i forgot, was it ntfs or fat32 :/
<Flannel> pawan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ComradeMirror`> for my "mount point" what should it be?
<ph0rensic> ComradeMirror`: I can suggest one if you can find it .. by run time software called....
<meekolope> ComradeMirror': i have a fat 32 partition i use as long term storage for both lin/win os's on my system
<speeddemon8803> one of the two windows formats can actually be done "without" the 3g program
<orbisvicis> anyone here use ytalk .. what doe the auto-invite function do?
<ComradeMirror`> should my mount pt be /boot or /window
<pawan> how to access ubuntu partition in windows
<speeddemon8803> comrademirror, it should be /windows as i believe linux ALSO has a /boot partition
<speeddemon8803> or...folder i should say.
<mneptok> ComradeMirror`: it should be /
<ComradeMirror`> hmm
<Flannel> pawan: Follow the instructions on that page.
<meekolope> ComradeMirror': are u trying to access a WIN from a LIN, or a LIN from a WIN?
<ComradeMirror`> "No root file systme is defined Please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<mneptok> ComradeMirror`: / is required
<ComradeMirror`> ah
<Flannel> ComradeMirror`: You need to go back, delete /, apply, create the (same partition is ok), and reselect it as /
<ComradeMirror`> hmm
<Flannel> ComradeMirror`: Or at least, if you already had a / selected and it wasn't working
<ComradeMirror`> its sayingg something about swap points now
<ComradeMirror`> I changed /windows to /
<chris062689> where were the logs for synaptic stored?
<ComradeMirror`> x.x
<neo> sometimes firefox   ,image viewers ,some games,editors etc....       at this time everything started to function normally      ,,,,,,    but usually problem is there
<mneptok> ComradeMirror`: uh.
<mneptok> ComradeMirror`: was that your windows partition?
<ComradeMirror`> no
<ComradeMirror`> it was my ext3 partition
<chris062689> where were the logs for synaptic stored again?
<mneptok> ohthankgawd
<ComradeMirror`> I created a new one from freespace
<Onyx> Is there a way to tell gedit what file types you want it to use syntax highlighting for?
<mneptok> ComradeMirror`: are you now installing?
<ComradeMirror`> not yet
<n2diy> chris062689: locate is your friend.
<ComradeMirror`> its asking me about swap place stuff
<mneptok> ComradeMirror`: hang on.
<chris062689> I know it's somewhere in /var
<chris062689> But I can't find it
<chris062689> I need to ind a log of my Synaptic installs, quick :(
<n2diy> chris062689: locate is your friend.
<chris062689> someone had said it earlier
<chris062689> But my XChat crashed :(
<Ayabara> Hey. I have a problem with the mic on my Dell XPS M1530. In alsamixer I can only see Master, PCM and Front, and the mic is not working
<neo> programs take longer to start!!!!!
<ComradeMirror`> should I reduce my main partition I was going to install linux on by 256 and make that into swap space
<ComradeMirror`> thats what the thing is telling me
<chris062689> think anyone could search for it real quick?  It had "/var/" in it, shouldn't be hard to track down
<mneptok> ComradeMirror`: see PM
<chris062689> should be like.. 5 minutes ago
<Rat409> chris062689: /var/log/kernel.log; etc.etc.
<starked> Hey, could anyone tell me why when I try to compile evolution-sharp it says it can't find package 'mono?' I know I have mono installed, but I don't know what to do with the env variables it mentions
<speeddemon8803> !locate var
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locate var - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zer0ne> stupid internets
<zer0ne> all going out on me
<orbisvicis> chris062689, there are irc logs
<speeddemon8803> oops :(
<chris062689> where?
<achandrashekar> can someone help me with a basic email server question specific to telnet and port 25?
<chris062689> !irc log
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc log - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<meekolope> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<natlinexnewb> chris062689, sec
<speeddemon8803> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<natlinexnewb> macogw chris062689: apt-cache show ubuntu-moil
<natlinexnewb> macogw chris062689: the dependencies will be listed
<carpediem> starked:  sudo apt-get build-dep evolution-sharp
<neo> help!!!      programs take longer time to start!!!!!
<chris062689> it was a little farther up
<natlinexnewb> chris062689, further than that?
<chris062689> I don't want it to list dependies because then that would remove everything else
<chris062689> a tiny bit further up
<natlinexnewb> chris062689, Flannel chris062689: /var/logs/dpkg.log
<chris062689> yeah thanks.
<starked> carpediem: You're my hero
<starked> carpediem: Thanks, lol
<neo> help!!!      programs take longer time to start!!!!!
<Onyx> Is there a way to get gedit to use HTML syntax highlighting when it sees a .shtml extension?
<starked> carpediem: Except the configure script for do-plugins still can't find evolution-sharp, :( Any ideas?
<speeddemon8803> !xubuntu
<speeddemon8803> !xubuntu | neo Neo, I highly suggest you try xubuntu if programs take a long time to start, especially if your using a computer thats around 4+ years old.
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ubotu> neo Neo, I highly suggest you try xubuntu if programs take a long time to start, especially if your using a computer thats around 4+ years old.: please see above
<Rael-> hey
<speeddemon8803> oop
<speeddemon8803> s
<Filled-Void> Out of curiosity if I wanted to upgrade my KDE on my Ubuntu Desktop to 4.0 instead of the 3.5 I have. What would be the procedure?
<lobo_nz> My video freezes up after a few minutes of playing, happened ever since gutsy upgrade, I re-installed but still freezes any ideas how to fix it?
<Rael-> can someone tell me how to fix it so that when I login as root I keep the same setttings and preferences as my other login
<jordan> Filled-Void, http://kubuntu.com/ link near the top of the page
<jordan> Rael-, Do not log in as root. Period
<neo> performence is very good    except for programs taking longer to start
<PaTeeLA> Rael-: i think you would have to set up root account just like ur user accouont to do that
<neo> programs like vlc player takes one second to start
<Rael-> how do I perform commands in windows as root? I know how to do it in the shell but not within the gui
<PaTeeLA> Rael-: but like jordan has pointed out, u should not be running as root, except for maintenance anyway
<carpediem> starked: perhaps ./autoconfig or something....looks for something that starts with auto in the root of the source package.
<n2diy> How can I restart/reset a comm port? Every couple of weeks my external modem appears to be busy to Ubuntu. Even when I disconnect  the modem, kppp tells me it is busy, so it seems to be a software issue?
<neo> but other takes longer to start      i.e. firefox,terminal ec
<_nando> neo: you must edit /etc/hosts
<PaTeeLA> Rael-: gksudo then whatever gui u want like nautilus.  Is that what u want?
<Filled-Void> Im sorry jordan I think Im dense but I did the InstallingKDE wiki and thats how I got 3.5 on my system but it doesnt mention how to move to 4.0 if I wanted to :x. I think Im looking at the wrong place. COuld you point me to the actual link.
<starked> carpediem: I think I figured it out, I misunderstood what the build-dep command did -- I went back and actually compiled + installed evolution sharp, lol, and I think it should work fine now. Thanks!
<neo> _nando wht to do with hosts file?
<jordan> Filled-Void, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php
<_nando> neo: r u using gnome, right?
<neo> yeah!
<Filled-Void> thank you very much jordan
<ph0rensic> Anyone tried clonezilla?
<jordan> Filled-Void, np
<carpediem> starked: sounds good
<n2diy> ! clonezilla
<starked> carpediem: Yep, everything works perfectly now, thanks a bunch!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clonezilla - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neo> wht next?
<PaTeeLA> Rael-: or does this help? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<_nando> neo: put 127.0.0.1 localhost on the first line
<_nando> neo: and 127.0.1.1 your-computer-name on the second
<starked> carpediem: I don't suppose you have any idea how to get snippit working? :P I have that one installed, I just can't get a global hotkey set up to make it run the command.  I put the command in the "Commands" part of compiz's settings, with a key combo. of Ctrl+backspace, but it does nothing. Any ideas?
<ComradeMirror`> hmm
<ComradeMirror`> I think the guy thats helping me walked away for some smokes because my lack of knowledge frustrated him xD
<n2diy> clonezilla looks interesting.
<jay-oh-en> how would i do this on link http://www.labnol.org/software/browsers/speed-up-firefox-run-fast/2065/
<neo> it is already there
<jay-oh-en> linux*
<meekolope> Comm what was your problem again?
<ComradeMirror`> Im doing partitions right now
<ComradeMirror`> for linux
<ComradeMirror`> what is a swap partition
<_nando> so put in the first line 127.0.0.1 localhost your-computer-name
<RedHeron> It's virtual memory space, ComradeMirror`.
<ComradeMirror`> ah
<ph0rensic> ComradeMirror`: kinda like windows page file or whatever
<Ububegin> what is the command ... to open 2 vim windows side by side....
<ComradeMirror`> what is a good amount?
 * RedHeron 10gb of swap, has used up to 4gb of that.
<Rael-> I'm trying to be as root while in the window messing with files and folders..cause it won't let me make links to the files
<kuchcha> hey all
<ph0rensic> ComradeMirror`: between 1-2 gigs
<kuchcha> i have ubuntu installed on my HDD
 * RedHeron *has* 10gb of swap, rather.
<ComradeMirror`> eep
<_nando> neo: i dont know if this will work for you because I had this problem on feisty fawn, in gutsy this problem is supposed to be fixed
<_nando> neo: but try
<ComradeMirror`> Im trying to set up linux on maximum 10gbs
<kuchcha> im plannin to install debian using hd-install
<ph0rensic> RedHeron: you have 10 gigs swap?
<ComradeMirror`> just want to try it out
<kuchcha> how shld i edit the GRUB for that?
<mkquist> Rael-: u can sudo nautilus if you would like, or gksudo nautilus
<jay-oh-en> how would i do this on ubuntu http://www.labnol.org/software/browsers/speed-up-firefox-run-fast/2065/
<ComradeMirror`> so what would be a good amount fitting everything in 10gbs
<RedHeron> ph0rensic: Yes.
<ComradeMirror`> some someone said i should have 4 partitions or something
<ph0rensic> RedHeron: wow how big is your HDD
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: Probably 1gb would suffice.
<ComradeMirror`> 1.for my windows 2.linux 3.swap 4./home
<RedHeron> ph0rensic: 120Gb
 * kuchcha waits for attention
<ph0rensic> ComradeMirror`: 2 for linux 1 for windows.. what would the 4th be? ghost drive partition???
<zcat[1]> ComradeMirror`: If you want to fit the whole install in 10G I'd go for 9G / and 1G swap, only 2 partitions
<blink_> hohoho..without your help, i fixed mine...hehehe..
<ph0rensic> RedHeron: Why so much space for swap?
<neo> like 127.0.0.1 localhost unknown  (unknown my computer name)
<RedHeron> ph0rensic: A /home partition on its own partition allows replacing the OS without losing much.
<trance_techau>  compiz --replace Checking for Xgl: present.  Checking for nVidia: not present.  Checking for Xgl: present.  Enabling Xgl with fglrx ATi drivers... Starting emerald inotify_add_watch: No such file or directory
<ComradeMirror`> in english
<_nando> neo: yes
<RedHeron> ph0rensic: And my reason for so much is that I'm a resource hog.
<ComradeMirror`> how would that benefit me
<trance_techau> anyone know that dam error
<ph0rensic> RedHeron: haah oh i see.. yah i suppose that would work
<neo> _nando should i restart now?
<ComradeMirror`> and how big would me /home be to benefit me?
<speeddemon8803> comrademirror..your home directory on a different partition would benefit by making it so where if you accidentally "wipe" your main partition..all of your stuff isnt totally gone for your user account.
<mkquist> ComradeMirror`: thats not alot of space, youll likely run out installing programs...  If you trying to fit windows and linux on one 10gig drive, if thats what you mean
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: 1gb would allow you essentially 1gb of RAM, though it's slower on a HDD than it is in actual RAM.
<credible> trance_techau: there isn't anything particularly bad there
<trance_techau> when starting compiz, emerald is crashing
<ComradeMirror`> mkquist
<ComradeMirror`> Im jsut trying to fit linux on 10gb
<credible> trance_techau: how do you know it's crashing?
<trance_techau> except emerald won't full load
<trance_techau> it just hangs
<lindzeyn> I have a raid0 array (2 X 750) and a 74GB Raptor.  I am trying to install ubuntu onto the Raptor.  The installation goes just fine; however, when I restart, GRUB gives me an error 25:  disk read error.
<mkquist> ComradeMirror`: oh then just a 1gid swap, rest for linux
<_nando> neo: first try to start the app again... if the problem stills maybe its a good idea to restart
<chalcedony> :)
<credible> trance_techau: is the Window Decoration plugin enabled?
<trance_techau> without it load i dont have any menu's. exit minimise etc
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: 1gb /home should suffice.
<Rael-> thanks. I tried that but it did not solve the problem...I'm trying to make a link on the desktop to the windows drive that I mounted. it will let me make links to the other foders but not that
<zcat[1]> ComradeMirror`: I wouldn't split root and home if you're trying to do a small install, you'll just end up with one or the other being too small, while you still have space on the other..
<ComradeMirror`> okay
<mkquist> ComradeMirror`: u can put ur home on another part to save if u need to reinstall i guess
<ComradeMirror`> so 8gbs linux 1 swap 1 home
<RedHeron> 4gb Linux, 4gb Windows
<ComradeMirror`> redheron
<ComradeMirror`> the whole drive is 60
<ComradeMirror`> Im using 10 for linux
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: Ah, that makes a difference.
<ComradeMirror`> yeah
<ComradeMirror`> Im poor xd cannot afford big drives
<ComradeMirror`> though I have 2 60gbs
<ComradeMirror`> I have 14 open on my other drive
<ComradeMirror`> I might beable to use
<neo> i think its ok       thnks vry vry much               i was actually thinking to reinstall the system
<RedHeron> 1 drive Lin, 1 drive Wintendo?
<mkquist> ComradeMirror`: id just use a 1 gig swap and the rest for linux, keeps it simple (its not the size of ur drives, its how u use em anyway =p)
<ComradeMirror`> so I have 16-20gbs at my disposal
<meekolope> Comrade, hey thats not bad i only have 60 gigs total from two drives :P
<ComradeMirror`> ah
<zcat[1]> ComradeMirror`: 9G root, 1G swap.. forget splitting off home, you can easily backup and restore home to the windows partition with ntfs-3g or ext2 drivers in windows if you need to reinstall
<ph0rensic> RedHeron: Have you tried clonezilla or bacula??
<neo> thnks nando
<trance_techau> credible - in where? compiz manager
<RedHeron> zcat[1]: Most people *don't* back up, is the issue.
<ComradeMirror`> okay
<ComradeMirror`> so no home?
<_nando> neo: :)
<RedHeron> Making a separate /home partition makes better sense.
<mkquist> ComradeMirror`: agree w/ zcat[1] myself... no home is made on ur linux drive automatically
<spaz> g'evening
<spaz> i just installed ubuntu (coming from freebsd...har har i know)
<zcat[1]> RedHeron: for keeping home, copy to windows.. for 'backing up' -- something on the same drive is NOT a backup!
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: What do you plan to use Linux for?
<spaz> and i tried to boot
<ComradeMirror`> school work and media
<spaz> then it freezes at "Setting system clock"
<mkquist> ComradeMirror`: linux will creat a home for u if u dont mount it somewhere else
<ComradeMirror`> Windows for gaming
<ComradeMirror`> and such
<spaz> any ideas?
<ComradeMirror`> mount it somewhere else?
<RedHeron> zcat[1]: But having a separate /home partition if you fubar Linux = much, much lower chances of losing data.
<fx__> Lost is a shitty show.  Its season 6 and theyre still on a fucking island..  I think a better story would be, they live in the jungle for like 2 seasons, and during that time they turn into savage killers from living like guerillas in the jungle..  So then they finally get rescued, but when they go back to civilized life theyre all traumatized from life in the jungle and having to eat eachothers guts.   And now, they cannot cope with so
 * ComradeMirror` flails arms
<spaz> good to know.
<Rael-> its only season 4
<ComradeMirror`> Hmmm
<mkquist> fx__: not, like off-topic or anything... =\
<fx__> but yes or no?
<ComradeMirror`> can I use my home on a different drive then linux
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: Yes.
<mkquist> ComradeMirror`: yes
<zcat[1]> RedHeron: I wouldn't think so.. how are you going to foobar linux? rm -rf? /home is gone anyhow...
<ComradeMirror`> okay then
 * spaz screams at his hard disk
<neo> another problem         >>>>>>>       while plugging in the pin of my headphones in to system the pc speaker doesnot mute and sound comes frm both speakers and headphones
<stdin> !ot | fx__
<ubotu> fx__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fx__> sorry all
<RedHeron> zcat[1]: I've done it just with software installs.
<spaz> x_x
<mkquist> spaz: whats up?
<RedHeron> fx__: That has what, exactly, to do with Ubuntu?
<ComradeMirror`> so Im going to be doing 8gbs for my linx 1 for swap 1 /home
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: That makes sense.
<ComradeMirror`> swap and home can be on seperate drive then linux too yes?
<spaz> mkquist, i go to boot ubuntu, then it freezes at "setting system clock"
<Rael-> I think I need to change the permissions on the /mnt/windows folder . but that option is greyed out
<fx__> RedHeron: sorry i am in OT now
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: Yes.
<jordan> ComradeMirror`, Yes
<ComradeMirror`> okay then Im going to try this
<mkquist> ComradeMirror`: that would work fine if u wish
<ComradeMirror`> x.x
<zcat[1]> RedHeron: no matter how much you mess it up, you can still get the files off by booting into a rescue disk, or booting into windows and reading the partiton with ext2 drivers
<spaz> mkquist, relatively early in the boot process
<ComradeMirror`> would a home of 1gb really help me?
 * spaz hugs ComradeMirror` 
<mkquist> spaz: tried hitting escape?
<ComradeMirror`> I'd have to know how to use home wouldn't i?
<RedHeron> zcat[1]: I didn't have any way to recover the partition.
<ComradeMirror`> I'll come back later to learn that if I don't figure out how
<spaz> mkquist, the keyboard locks up...
<spaz> so that didn't really help :p
<RedHeron> zcat[1]: As in: the /home partition saved my butt.
<mkquist> spaz: ewww,,, bootlive cd and check the logs..
<mkquist> spaz: see what its 'thinking'
<Lieuwe> hello
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: /home is where the user accounts are located... it's where YOUR files are stored.
<jordan> ComradeMirror`, /home is where your documents / settings are most likely to be stored, if 1 GIG is enough for your documents then it's fine, if not ... :)
<spaz> mkquist, i turned off the bootsplash and quiet optoins
<ComradeMirror`> ah
<spaz> live CD does it fine
<ComradeMirror`> okay then
<ComradeMirror`> I understand now
<mkquist> Lieuwe: hello 2 u
<ComradeMirror`> what would be stored on my linux drive then?
<Lieuwe> hello
<crolle17> hi pastie!
 * RedHeron has 60GB on the /home partition and runs out of space due to work requirements.
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: Linux
<mkquist> spaz: livd cd/check logs on system...
<ComradeMirror`> isn't linux only 4gbs?
<Lieuwe> this lol server
<spaz> mkquist, ok
<spaz> ugh lag
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: It allows you to install software you need, such as instant messengers, Skype, etc.
<Lieuwe> >A>A>A>>A>A>A>A>A
<ComradeMirror`> ah
<Rael-> can someone tell me how to allow permission to access a folder to my main user
<neo> another problem         >>>>>>>       while plugging in the pin of my headphones in to system the pc speaker doesnot mute and sound comes frm both speakers and headphones
<ComradeMirror`> I might make my home bigger then
<mkquist> ComradeMirror`: RedHeron is not wrong on this, but up to you...
<ComradeMirror`> 2gbs of god
<ComradeMirror`> oh*
<Lieuwe> 123456789
<crolle17> pastie
<ComradeMirror`> hmm I might make my linux 6 then
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: That's the point: this is a decision only you can make.
<Lieuwe> 10111213141516171819
<ComradeMirror`> gaa
<jordan> ComradeMirror`, "linux" is only a kernel, how much your space your Ubuntu install is going to require depends on what applications you install
<ComradeMirror`> yes Im thinking
<ComradeMirror`> how much space would it take
<Lieuwe> 20212223242526272829
<jordan> ComradeMirror`, It can be 50 meg or less TOTAL if you really need it to be
<RedHeron> jordan: Thanks, that was what I was trying to say.
<Lieuwe> :)
<ComradeMirror`> to get extremely large amounts of eye candy
<Lieuwe>  
<Lieuwe>  
<Lieuwe>  
<Lieuwe>  
<Lieuwe>  
<Lieuwe>  
<Lieuwe>  
<twosouls82> Lieuwe: please behave
<mkquist> ComradeMirror`: work/school, back it up.. like cd/dvd... =)
<Lieuwe>  
<ph0rensic> sorry folks pidgin keeps crashing .. ol trusty xchat though
<RedHeron> Flooder troll!
<Lieuwe>  
<spaz> mkquist, not a single thing has been logged
<jordan> ComradeMirror`, But with the default apps it's about 5 GIG
<Lieuwe>   
<jordan> !ops
<FloodBot3> Lieuwe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Lieuwe>  
<crolle17> pastie: hi!
<natlinexnewb> i have a silly funny question
<mkquist> spaz: find that hard to believe... hmmm =\
<natlinexnewb> ...
<neo> ++++++
<spaz> mkquist, believe it or not
<spaz> whee
<mkquist> spaz: are u checking the live cd log or ur installed os log?
<paul928_> @ubuntu-us-az
<ComradeMirror`> does compiz fusion work with ubuntu?
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: Yes.
<ph0rensic> ComradeMirror`: Yes is comes with gutsy!
<ComradeMirror`> ah
<spaz> mkquist, installed OS log, but live cd boots fine as i said
<natlinexnewb> I have 7.10 .iso on the desktop. Can i install 7.10 right now over top of my 5.04?
<spaz> it just doesn't like being installed i guess
<jordan> ComradeMirror`, Yes, the basic features are installed by default
<mkquist> spaz: but ur are like cd'ing to media and looking at the right log?
<jordan> natlinexnewb, You would need to burn the iso to a CD or some other media
<spaz> mkquist, i'm picking all the logs, and most of them contain (nothing logged yet)
<mkquist> spaz: cause its gonna be a mounted disk ur looking at
<natlinexnewb> :(
<spaz> natural i assume, since it freezes before the FS is mounted
<mkquist> spaz: not the base system
<ComradeMirror`> when I used linux before it never seem this flashie xD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w&e
<ComradeMirror`> but yeah I've used linux before just not with partitions like this
<spaz> mkquist, ? explain
 * spaz shouldn't be this confused lol
<jordan> natlinexnewb, You should be able to upgrade 5.04 to 5.10 then 6.04 ... but it is no longer supported and there are no guarentees :)
<natlinexnewb> lol
<spaz> been a while since i've used linux...BSD brain contamination!
<natlinexnewb> jordan,  thanx :)
<mkquist> spaz: still find that hard to believe, cd / to root then check /media and look at ur hard drive(s) mounted there, if there is like hda or sda then cd to there and check the logs there
<zcat[1]> my own opinion, if you don't have 8G free for root and still a sensible amount free for home, it's better to just have both in the same partition.. that way one or the other won't be too small until you actually do run out of space..
<spaz> mkquist, that's what i'm doing
<ComradeMirror`> are those just plugins for the compiz fusion thing
<spaz> i can access my ubuntu partition inside my current OS
<spaz> err ubuntu disk
<starked> Would anyone here know why the command specified in Compiz Config --> General --> Commands won't run when I press its associated key?
<natlinexnewb> is there a human readable thingy of my devices on this box?
<spaz> and as i said mkquist, logs empty
<mkquist> spaz: u got me then, theres gotta be something logged, i mean its trying to start sooo...  i'm thinking there has to be something in the log..
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: I'm not sure what you're meaning... are what?
<zcat[1]> and if you only have 4G in /home you can back that up on a single DVD if you ever need to reinstall
<mkquist> anyone can help spaz... he says theres nothing in logs on a system that wont fully boot when he checks w/live cd?
<ComradeMirror`> nvm
 * RedHeron agrees with zcat[1] on that.
<natlinexnewb> live CD doesnt touch the HD afaik
<mkquist> spaz: sry, i dont know if there is nothing...
<jordan> spaz, Is your Ubuntu partition currently mounted?
<RedHeron> spaz: Where are you looking for logs?
<mkquist> jordan: wont it mount w/live cd auto or not?
<ComradeMirror`> okay hows this sound instead 8gbs for linux 6 for home 2 for swap
<mkquist> RedHeron: i think hes looking in the wrong place, but he says not
<jordan> mkquist, No, you need to mount internal drives explicitly
<ComradeMirror`> since I might be torrenting unlicensed cartoons xD
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: Still only need 1 for swap.
<ComradeMirror`> okay then
<ComradeMirror`> 7 for home
<zcat[1]> ComradeMirror`: how about 30 for windows, 30 for Linux...
<spaz> RedHeron, in /var/log of course
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: Sounds good. :-)
<mkquist> jordan: ty, then thats the prob...  spaz gotta mount the drive.. check w/jordan
<ComradeMirror`> okay then
<spaz> i'm a un*x veteran...but this has me stumped heh
<ComradeMirror`> apparently
<ComradeMirror`> I should have defragged my drives
<ComradeMirror`> before editing my partitions
<ComradeMirror`> x.x
<RedHeron> spaz: Are the logs being written to somewhere else?
<spaz> mkquist, i did mount the drive :P
<mkquist> ComradeMirror`: it really all depends what ur putting on it.   Like windows u install a lot ull prob run short... w/10gigs
<natlinexnewb> is there a human readable text file or "easy" list of my devices on this box? I'm looking at Device manager at the mo and there are lots of strings.
<spaz> RedHeron, i don't think so...
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: That would help, yes.
<spaz> shouldn't be
<RedHeron> spaz: Could be, it's worth checking into.
<ComradeMirror`> mkquist my windows has 50gbs x.x
<spaz> RedHeron, lemme look...
<nickrud> natlinexnewb:  lspci
<RedHeron> spaz: Also check to make sure permissions are correct for logging.
<speeddemon8803> hmm...nobody in #freenode is helping me with my hostmask cloaking :/
<jordan> spaz, What is happening when you try to boot?
<mkquist> ComradeMirror`: well thats fine, but i mean ur linux part...
<natlinexnewb> nickrud, in terminal?
<zcat[1]> I've resized a fair few Windows partitions and I've never defragged first... and I've never had one go bad either
<ComradeMirror`> ah
<nickrud> natlinexnewb: yes
<ComradeMirror`> you said my windows part might run short with 10 gigs
<ph0rensic> zcat[1]: I saw it happen to a few folks
<mkquist> ComradeMirror`: sry meant linux
 * RedHeron has never had one go bad, but there is the possibility (remote one) that you could lose data.
<nickrud> the one time I resized an ntfs, it went bad. The machine was only a couple hours old, luckily
<ComradeMirror`> ah
<jay-oh-en> i got my webserver up now how do i add stuff to it to make a website show up
<ComradeMirror`> question
<spaz> jordan, it locks up when it goes to to "Configue system clock"
<ComradeMirror`> can I increase a partition
<ComradeMirror`> after I install linux
<zcat[1]> I advise people to backup always.. just in case..
<nickrud> jay-oh-en: put your html in /var/www , use sudo
<lindzeyn> I have a raid0 array (2 X 750) and a 74GB Raptor.  I am trying to install ubuntu onto the Raptor.  The installation goes just fine; however, when I restart, GRUB gives me an error 25:  disk read error.
<ComradeMirror`> say I free up more unaccolated space
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: It's possible, but not recommended, in general.
<mkquist> ComradeMirror`: better to fix ur part size before install id think
<ComradeMirror`> okay then
<jay-oh-en> nickrud, thanks
<natlinexnewb> nickrud, thanx. perfect.
<spaz> hmm...
<zcat[1]> I just let the installer resize it.. but whatever you feel safest with
<spaz> i bet $10 there's some kernel option i can use to fix this
<jay-oh-en> nickrud, how do i remove a dir full of stuff?
<ph0rensic> zcat[1]: any good backup software that clones the whole system?
<spaz> something related to the system clock
<jay-oh-en> nickrud, sudo rm -i?
<nickrud> jay-oh-en: to remove the directory and all it's contents,  rm -r /path/todir
<erawfish> jay-oh-en: by using rm -rf VERY CAREFULLY
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: Linux doesn't stop you from doing stupid things... like using a Windows partition.
<jay-oh-en> erawfish, thanks
<jay-oh-en> nickrud, thanks
<ComradeMirror`> and that means what?
<zcat[1]> ph0rensic: partimage is OKish .. can only restore to the same size partition though
<nickrud> jay-oh-en: I'd suggest -r, use f only if -r fails (and you know why)
<jay-oh-en> nickrud, ok
<speeddemon8803> rm is a scary command when run under sudo :(
<ph0rensic> zcat[1]: What about clonazilla ever used it?
<spaz> AHA
<zcat[1]> nope
<RedHeron> spaz: Yes?
<jay-oh-en> thanks nickrud
<ComradeMirror`> should all my partitions be ext3?
<spaz> i think it's a /sbin/hwclock bug
<nickrud> speeddemon8803: I destroyed a carefully built lfs that way once
<zcat[1]> jay-oh-en: rm -rf -- /path/to/dir
<spaz> or it's doing something it shouldn't be doing
<RedHeron> spaz: That's.... weird.
<spaz> RedHeron, indeed it is
<spaz> let's see
<jay-oh-en> zcat[1], got my answer already
<ph0rensic> sudo rm -Rf / hmm not a good thing i guess
<zcat[1]> -- means any files with -- names won't be interpreted as more switches
<neo> ++++++
<neo> another problem         >>>>>>>       while plugging in the pin of my headphones in to system the pc speaker doesnot mute and sound comes frm both speakers and headphones
<RedHeron> ph0rensic: Nor is: cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda
<zcat[1]> nor is yes > /dev/hda
<Jordan_U> spaz, Out of curiosity try chrooting in and running 'date'
<ComradeMirror`> ext3 is the best "type" or format my partitions should be set too right
<spaz> Jordan_U, good idea
<Onyx> Does anyone know of a good tool for cutting out precise clips from mp3s?
<Jordan_U> Onyx, Like Audacity or something more specialized?
<spaz> i'll have to burn another livecd...freebsd can't chroot into linux stuffs :(
<spaz> and i have the alternate iso
<spaz> ah well, no pain no gain
<erawfish> !info mp3split
<ubotu> Package mp3split does not exist in gutsy
<zcat[1]> alternate CD you can alt-F2 and get a shell
<erawfish> !info mp3cut
<ubotu> Package mp3cut does not exist in gutsy
<nickrud> spaz: I think the alternate has a recovery option, drops you into a shell
<erawfish> d'oh!
<Jordan_U> spaz, Can it do it with the Linux emulation ( never tried it, and I am curious now ) ?
<spaz> nickrud, o: it does
<Onyx> Jordan_U: Just looking for something that can cut things by like 100ths of seconds, if at all possible.  It doesn't have to be ridiculously high tech at all.
<spaz> good point
<erawfish> ComradeMirror`: yes
<spaz> Jordan_U, no because it only emulates 2.4 right now
<spaz> and i'd also have to mark the binaries in the install :(
<zcat[1]> Onyx: audacity?
<spaz> well i shall bbs
<spaz> i hope
<Onyx> zcat[1]: Jordan_U: I'll give audacity a shot (installing now)
<Rael-> what option do I put in to allow all users to access a mounted drive
<natlinexnewb> I have 2 PCs. WinXp is my main one that I email from using Thunderbird. I want my Linux box to be able to email as well using the same account, but NOT remove the emails from the email server. How do I go about this?
<glick> hi
<RedHeron> Hi
<zcat[1]> natlinexnewb: use IMAP on both machines if your mail provider supports it
<natlinexnewb> Pop3
<natlinexnewb> atm
<nickrud> natlinexnewb: get imap :)
<natlinexnewb> whats the differences?
 * RedHeron wants a PHP script that pulls raw email through Gmail into a database.
<glick> is anyone running ubuntu D830?
<RedHeron> Woops, wrong channel.
<nickrud> natlinexnewb: imap always leaves messages on the server, you can sync any client any time
<ComradeMirror`> okay guys Im trying this
<OmegaCenti> How do I tell if I have framebuffer in console?
<ComradeMirror`> wish me luck
<zcat[1]> see if they support imap.. otherwise set both mail programs to leave mail on the server
<natlinexnewb> so this is a thunderbird issue not a ubuntu?
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: Good luck!
<nickrud> natlinexnewb: sort the mail into folders on the server, both clients see the sorting
<zcat[1]> pop3 you can just leave the mail there until you delete it, or for a few days, so that both mail programs get a chance to pick it up
<glick> i tried the kubuntu live cd but couldnt get sound or my network card working
<OmegaCenti> How do I tell if I have framebuffer in console?
<nickrud> natlinexnewb: yes to thunderbird/pop3
<natlinexnewb> ah. thanx
<glick> but i heard that kubuntu isnt as polished as ubuntu
<lobo_nz> how can I restart the audio server in ubuntu
<natlinexnewb> zcat[1], nickrud thanx
<prince_jammys> glick: wrong
<ComradeMirror`> geeze I gotta learn the controls of linux now
<glick> whats wrong prince_jammys ?
<prince_jammys> glick the kubuntu thing you heard
<CyanideD> what players can i get to stream videos
<zcat[1]> CyanideD: vlc, mplayer
<glick> seems like ubtuntu gets the limelight prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> glick: kubuntu: plenty polished .. you might even say, we'll let's not
<prince_jammys> *well
<ph0rensic> So i hear windows is polished ......
<OmegaCenti> Anyone know how I can tell if I have framebuffer in consoles?!
<prince_jammys> glick indeed ubuntu is getting the limelight
<glick> should i install both?
<prince_jammys> glick sure
<ph0rensic> a polished turd haah ok sorry i need food im delerius
<prince_jammys> glick does no damage
<nickrud> glick: absolutely, ubuntu is better, prove it for yourself ;p
<glick> have you tried the kubuntu edition prince_jammys ?
<prince_jammys> glick see what you started?
<nickrud> kde is very good, I just love bad jokes. Don't mind me
<prince_jammys> glick i am on it as we speak
<prince_jammys> glick don't you forget that yakuake while youre at it
<prince_jammys> glick sudo apt-tra lala....
<CyanideD> what players can i get to stream videos
<clearzen> I have a dual monitor setup. One monitor is a HDTV the resolution is almost perfect, but I don't have any window borders. What would cause this?
<spaz> wheee
<spaz> irssi sucks in the rescue shell
<spaz> :(
<spaz> but ah well
<spaz> i can do date apparently
<spaz> even though it thinks it's around 3 hours than it actually is
<spaz> *3 hours earlier
<spaz> make that 5 hours...
<Jordan_U> spaz, Can you try removing the "splash" and possibly "quiet" kernel parameters when you boot to see if any useful info is being printed ?
<neo> another problem         >>>>>>>       while plugging in the pin of my headphones in to system the pc speaker doesnot mute and sound comes frm both speakers and headphones
<spaz> Jordan_U: actually...that's what i did to discover what was freezing the system
<CyanideD> what players can i get to stream videos
<spaz> brb
<spaz> :(
<zcat[1]> damn, speech recognition in ubuntu just isn't there...
<RedHeron> zcat[1]: That's because it's not really important to the base operation of Linux.
<spaz> zcat[1]: same goes for all open source OS'es
<_coldfire_> hi! one short question: has anyone running Pinnacle pctv dual sat pro card (4000i) with ubuntu?
<spaz> hell even commercial ones
<natlinexnewb> it will be in the future
<zcat[1]> trying to figure out spynx2 .. what a nightmare..
<RedHeron> _coldfire_: No.
<RedHeron> natlinexnewb: Oh?
<spaz> bleh i hate having to type /redraw every 3 seconds
<neo> another problem         >>>>>>>       while plugging in the pin of my headphones in to system the pc speaker doesnot mute and sound comes frm both speakers and headphones
<natlinexnewb> RedHeron, Yup. Speech recognition will be supported ... eventually :)
<RedHeron> neo: Driver.
<RedHeron> natlinexnewb: You konw something I don't, in that case.
<natlinexnewb> RedHeron,  say goodbye to your keyboard
<RedHeron> natlinexnewb: That would be nice.
 * RedHeron actually despises his keyboard due to repetitive stress syndrome.
<ComradeMirror`> I must say
<FD_F> is ubuntu support ICH9 sound card family ?
<ComradeMirror`> I learned something today
<ComradeMirror`> thanks to everyone who helped
<spaz> :( ugh
<ineedhelp> I might be able to fix your repetetiveness
<RedHeron> ComradeMirror`: Learning is what life is all about.
 * spaz eats his computer
<amax> I have bug with latest todays update in Hardy - with Firefox 3 -  Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9b3pre and 1.9b3pre.
<ineedhelp> fd what brand
<amax> anyone please fix Firefox3 bug..!
<ineedhelp> umm
<zcat[1]> a friend of mine has dragon NS, alongh with JAWS screenreader and a whole bunch of extensions .. works really well, except after about three sessions it totally screws up and won't run... takes a reinstall to get it going again. I imaged his system in linux so now he only has to boot to linux and restore it, and keep user data elsewhere..
<ineedhelp> latest ff is 3b3
<natlinexnewb> RedHeron, I say that because *everyone* is working on linux. *Someone* in that *Everyone* will think its important (even if its only me) and will make *something* to support specch recog in linux. (call me idealist :))
<RedHeron> amax: Contact Mozilla?
<ineedhelp> really
<FD_F> ineedhelp: Intel Corporation 82801I
<ineedhelp> you mad something?
<amax> ineedhelp: updated 3 mn ago. its broken now.
<RedHeron> natlinexnewb: The problem is, nobody's actually doing it, to my knowledge.
 * amax will rollback it .....
<RedHeron> amax: Contact mozilla, too.
<ineedhelp> fd_f if it is intel it should be supported, go to system>administration>restricted drivers manager and install everything there
<neo> in built
<RedHeron> neo: Driver issue.
<natlinexnewb> RedHeron,  not yet :) I'm dreaming. Theres a gap. Someone will fill it eventually i reckon. I'm no authority on this but i have a hunch. :) its the linux way
<natlinexnewb> or something like that :)
<RedHeron> natlinexnewb: I just hope it's in my lifetime.
<ineedhelp> RedHeron actually despises his keyboard due to repetitive stress syndrome.   try a program called snippits
<RedHeron> ineedhelp: That doesn't stop the past injury.
 * RedHeron is now known as RedHeron
<Slart> are there any software for ubuntu that lets me use my cellphone to send sms?
<jay-oh-en> how do i see the progress of something im deleting in terminal
<Icanspamhardcore> true
<Icanspamhardcore> but it prevents it in the future
<natlinexnewb> well..im about to install 7.10. wish me...time (wont need luck cuz its auto:) ) Any tips for when i format/install?
<Icanspamhardcore> well
<natlinexnewb> should i do the partition for boot thing?
<Icanspamhardcore> do you want to dual boot
<prince_jammys> jay-oh-en: as far as i know, you don't
<Icanspamhardcore> or just ubuntu
<natlinexnewb> erm....
<jay-oh-en> PriceChild, k
<jay-oh-en> oops
<jay-oh-en> prince_jammys,
<natlinexnewb> i think ill QEMU for anything i need in win
<Frogzoo> natlinexnewb: just be sure to put /home on a separate partition
<Icanspamhardcore> easy terms: do you want windows and ubuntu or just ubuntu
<icesword> chatzilla is eating much of my mem
<zcat[1]> When's hardy alpha5 out? If it's less than two days away I won't bother grabbing alpha4 right now...
<ATG> has anyone had this problem, aside from myself? Whenever I use GIMP for more than a couple of minutes, the entire OS freezes
<natlinexnewb> Frogzoo, how do i do that generally?
<Icanspamhardcore> yea don't use chatzilla use xchat (add/remove or repos)
<icesword> ATG: how much mem
<ATG> but if nobody's had the same issue, I'll just deal with it, because google knows not of my problems
<Frogzoo> natlinexnewb: choose the manual partition
<Flannel> zcat[1]: #ubuntu+1
<ATG> icesword, 1gb and I never go over 60% of it
<glick> i think i should prolly go with ubtunty stead of kubuntu with my laptop
<Icanspamhardcore> atg
<ATG> yes?
<Icanspamhardcore> how many ghz is your  proc
<natlinexnewb> Frogzoo,  manual > make 2 parts > home on the big one? How much space should i allow for boot?
<ATG> 1.52, and it runs at 100% on GIMP
<icesword> Icanspamhardcore: but my xchat got expired
<ATG> this is what I'm hoping is the problem
<Icanspamhardcore> thats why
<Icanspamhardcore> if you overclock you crash
<zcat[1]> nobody talking there
<ATG> although, it never goes over 56 celsius, so it's not overheating
<Icanspamhardcore> I  would know from experience :(
<ATG> it's not overclocked
<ATG> stock athlon with a big assed heatsink
<hp_zouil> salut
<ATG> on an MSI board
<ATG> hi
<Icanspamhardcore> if your processor goes to 100% it overclocks after 5-10 seconds
<Frogzoo> natlinexnewb: you need about 10gig for a generous install, give yourself a one gig swap partition also
<icesword> Icanspamhardcore: do you see me
<Icanspamhardcore> yes
<Icanspamhardcore> I see you
<Flannel> zcat[1]: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<ATG> icanspamhardcore: perhaps this is true of Intel procs, but mine doesn't support scaling
<Icanspamhardcore> wtf
<natlinexnewb> Frogzoo,  got an 80g so no prob. thanx
<Icanspamhardcore> well
<Icanspamhardcore> do you have an AMD
<of> anyone wish to help a new linux user connect to a network ?
<ATG> I do
<zcat[1]> thanks Flannel
<ATG> athlon 1800+
<Icanspamhardcore> of: open terminal and type sudo aptitude install samba
<pawan> how to repair grub
<Icanspamhardcore> pawan: find a guide by searching ubuntuforums, it will require a liveCD
<natlinexnewb> hopefully...see you soon.
<icesword> of
<ATG> Hm. If, as you say, my proc is overclocking itself, would that show up on ubuntu's built in cpu freq/scaling monitor?
<pawan> i booted using livecd 6.06
<prince_jammys> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pawan> my installed version is 7.10
<Icanspamhardcore> pawan
<icesword> pawan:u still there
<Icanspamhardcore> you should try a 7.10 livecd
<jay-oh-en> whats the command to delete and see the progress of what your deleting
<icesword> pawan: u can boot into windows ,dn't u
<pawan> 7.10 livecd is not showing graphics
<pawan> so using 6.06
<pawan> yes
<icesword> jay-oh-en: process?
<Icanspamhardcore> it's  right click>move to trash then open trash and click empty, it will show progress
<jay-oh-en> icesword, ? i meant like see what files are being deleted and at like what percent or whatever
<icesword> i am wondering why #ubuntu rolling so slowly this day
<Ihaveareallylong> ...
<pocketdrummer> pawan: what kind of video card are you using?
<pawan> nvidia
<icesword> and sometimes it does
<of> someone please help me?
<longannoyingname> ok
<longannoyingname> what do you need
<OmegaCenti> Okay, this little fix to enable vga=791 with framebuffer in consoles wants me messing around with initramfs, and I don't have a man page for initramfs, what the heck is initram fs
<pocketdrummer> pawan: Same happens for me, when you put the disc in, type xmodule=vesa after all the other text there.
<of> trying to get my computer connected to my lan so i can get online
<longannoyingname> oh
<longannoyingname> easy
<of> lol
<longannoyingname> ok so do you need drivers
<zcat[1]> omegaCenti man mkinitramfs
<longannoyingname> or a networking program
<of> the drivers seem to be loaded
<prince_jammys> OmegaCenti man initramfs.conf
<of> or so i'm told from what i've asked people
<longannoyingname> if it's  drivers go to sys>admin>restricted drivers manager and install stuff
<longannoyingname> if it's software that you need simply type sudo aptitude install samba
<zcat[1]> of: if your lan is properly configured and you have any moderately common network card, you should only need to plug it in
<pawan> or should i connect monitor to my motherboard and not graphics card
<longannoyingname> pawan: bad idea it will screw up xorg.conf
<spaz> :o
<OmegaCenti> zcat[1]: prince_jammys How much of a bad idea do you think it would be to add fbcon to //blahblah/inits something here -tools/modules then ubdate initrd.img and then restart?
<spaz> i fixed it! somehow...
<pawan> then
<spaz> i just booted and it works
<of> after i type in sudo aptitude install samba........ what do i do?
<prince_jammys> OmegaCenti no clue ... was reading the man page myself
<longannoyingname> well what was the output
<spaz> thanks uh...people who helped me whose names escape me atm
<[dcr]> How on earth do I install my graphics driver on ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> OmegaCenti have never messed with that file
<pawan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<longannoyingname> drc:go to sys>admin>restricted drivers manager
<[dcr]> I dont see it there though.
<zcat[1]> [dcr]: system > admin > restricted drivers manager , usually
<icesword> i use windows as host,linux as a guest,how to see files on windows in linux system?
<OmegaCenti> Is there ever going to be a fix for blank screens in consoles after setting a cga mode in grub for Gutsy?!
<OmegaCenti> zcat[1]: How much of a bad idea do you think it would be to add fbcon to //blahblah/inits something here -tools/modules then ubdate initrd.img and then restart?
<pocketdrummer> [dcr]: what kind of graphics are you using?
<zcat[1]> OmegaCenti: If you're following a howto somewhere, it should probably be OK..
<of> e: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 resource temporarily unavailable)
<longannoyingname> ok
<OmegaCenti> zcat[1]: not a howto, a fix/workaround
<longannoyingname> what programs do you have running right now of
<zcat[1]> OmegaCenti: it might work.. it might fail horribly. Do you keep good backups ? :-)
<of> e: unable to lock the administration director /var/lib/dpkg is another process using it?
<longannoyingname> of
<prince_jammys> !aptfix | of
<ubotu> of: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<[dcr]> either a intel VGA chipset
<[dcr]> or some nvida VGa chipset shit
<[dcr]> i dont know, i looked up my lappy on the support site and it has both
<pocketdrummer> [dcr]: What kind of laptop is it? I'll try to find out.
<of> hmmmm
<[dcr]> Acer Aspire 5630
<zcat[1]> gtg
<of> i tried it a second time
<[dcr]> and ty.
<longannoyingname> ok
<longannoyingname> of
<of> got several " done "
<of> hmmmm
<longannoyingname> ok
<longannoyingname> so you closed other admin app
<of> i see a  " no candidate version found for samba "
<longannoyingname> did you enable all the repos
<of> the restricted driver thing
<longannoyingname> no no thtat
<of> i dont know what a repo is
<of> can we pm?
<longannoyingname> ok
<longannoyingname> close terminal
<longannoyingname> go to sys>admin>software sources
<longannoyingname> on the first tab tick all the boxes and close the windows
<longannoyingname> when it asks press reload
<of> you mean ubuntu software?
<longannoyingname> yes
<longannoyingname> on the first tab
<longannoyingname> tick all the boxes so they are checked
<longannoyingname> then close the window and click reload
<longannoyingname> hello?
<speeddemon8803> oops, gary i left you man, sorry
<longannoyingname> its ok
<longannoyingname> I forgive you
<of> lol
<of> for what
<longannoyingname> I  was talking to speed
<longannoyingname> being stupid
<longannoyingname> because I am bored
<wng-> someone told me before, that theres a command you run before running games to enable direct rendering after installing xserver-xgl, does anyone know what it is?
<longannoyingname> lol
<longannoyingname> try xserver-xgl
<wng-> no thats not it, its setting some variable
<of> " could not download all repository indexes
<wng-> i just don't remember what it is
<longannoyingname> wtf
<pocketdrummer> [dcr] It seems like that laptop has two configurations available. There's one with an integrated Intel GMA 950 and another with a nVidia GeForce Go 7300.
<longannoyingname> of: is your computer smoking crack/drinking too much beer
<of> nope
<of> not enough beer
<pocketdrummer> [dcr]: It should only have one or the other though.
<longannoyingname> lol
<Gary> longannoyingname, please remember this channel is for support
<longannoyingname> unless your internet sux it should work
<longannoyingname> and I am assuming you don't have dial up
<of> " the repositry might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems "
<Onyx> Is there a way to get gedit to display html syntax highlighting for shtml files?
<of> lol... dsl
<longannoyingname> well
<longannoyingname> not great
<longannoyingname> but better than dial up
<of> when i reopen software sources all 5 boxes are checked
<longannoyingname> ok
<longannoyingname> go to add/remove
<of> okay
<pocketdrummer> Is there a way to look up attached hardware to linux, and would it be able to detect which video card you were running without drivers installed for it?
<longannoyingname> search for "samba" without the quotes
<of> " the list of available applications is out of date " ......... click close?
<longannoyingname> click reload
<Soludra> I installed the NVIDIA drivers with Envy, and everything works fine EXCEPT that my resolution is locked to 640x480 and I can't change it. Any help?
<longannoyingname> for the record
<longannoyingname> envy isn't  supported
<longannoyingname> at all
<prince_jammys> pocketdrummer: Preferences->Hardware Information
<of> was unable to find samba
<longannoyingname> ...
<longannoyingname> did click reload return any errors
<of> yes
<of> i closed and reopened add/remove
<longannoyingname> ok, do you want me to walk you through adding a custom repo, it has like 500 packages, including samba (which is needed to network linaux and windows machines)
<of> didn't ask to reload that time
<Soludra> longannoyingname: maybe it would have been best if I hadn't mentioned Envy. Also for the record, it worked better than what I've tried before.
<longannoyingname> ok
<of> but was unable to find samba
<longannoyingname> well I was just putting out there that it isn't officially supported
<chazco> Hi... update manager is saying I have an update but wont install it. It seems to be clashing with v4l. How can I force it to install?
<longannoyingname> ok of
<chazco> Its a linux image update btw
<longannoyingname> can you join a less crowded channel
<longannoyingname> type /join #rainbow
<of> i tried to pm you
<longannoyingname> ok
<longannoyingname> did you see that just now
<of> see what?
<rosebuntu> hi, everyone
<chazco> Synaptic gives the same error
<rosebuntu> what is problem, chazo?
<chazco> Trying to update the linux kernel image, but its clashing with a custom v4l-dvb installation. Should be safe to force it to overwrite, but i cant figure out how :)
<Tankado> How can i issue the kill command on a freezed window?
<Tankado> i want to close it
<DAC1138> Tankado: xkill
<natlinuxnewb> how do i make the CD autorun?
<Tankado> yeah but how do i get to that place i write it
<DAC1138> Tankado: open a terminal
<Tankado> i need to hold some keys i remember there is a short cut and then just point at the window
<DAC1138> Tankado: applications > accessories > terminal
<DAC1138> Tankado: ah, i don't know of such a shortcut.
<ATG> hey guys, I found a new feature in Ubuntu! If you don't save your work in GIMP for about 15 minutes or so, it spontaneously freezes the system to promote better saving habits! Cool, huh?
<Tankado> ok thanks
<ATG> lol, just kidding
<ATG> but I did figure out what my problem was, i think
<rosebuntu> hey guys, where are you from?
<natlinuxnewb> How do I make the CD auto run...with a command. My CD has jammed shut. I need to make the CD autorun.
<ComradeMirror`> anyone know any good ubuntu themes?
<ATG> if I run rhythmbox and gimp at the same time, it quickly freezes, though I have much RAM left. I think it's a CPU overloading issue
<DAC1138> Tankado: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-202558.html
<mkquist> ATG: yeah, had probs w/gimp myself...  so what did u do to gix it?
<ATG> ComradeMirror, get Emerald. Then play around as you will
<mkquist> fix*
<ATG> mkquist, I stopped running Rhythmbox at the same time
<ATG> my CPU apparently can't take it
<ph0rensic> ComradeMirror`: check out wii-black
<mkquist> ATG: might have been guilty of running both too... hmm might hafta try that
<void^> screen -Ur
<ATG> ah well; probably getting a 3gHz P4 soon... trying to move from AMD/ATi to Intel/nVidia
<void^> uh. i was almost sure this was my terminal window.
<ATG> lol
<natlinuxnewb> Anyone know how to make the CD autorun without opening the door?
<neerolyte> void^ it is, now you just have to login.
<chazco> Is there any way to force a package to upgrade even if it conflicts with something else?
<ATG> neerolyte: i see what you did there...
<pocketdrummer> Does anyone know how to revert from gutsy to feisty?
<ATG> pocketdrummer: why do you need to?
<jay-oh-en> i have a 14 gb root and it keeps saying im out of space is there anythign i can delete
<chazco> Also, anyone know if its possible to disable subtitles in totem with crashing the system?
<jay-oh-en> or can i make it bigger
<pocketdrummer> ATG: I don't personally, but the knowledge is good to have.
<ComradeMirror`> okay
<jay-oh-en> chazco, sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<ComradeMirror`> right now Im baffled on how you install/download themes
<clusty> i am having a problem with ftpfs
<Ryuho> why
<clusty> doing fusermount ftpfs:\\admin@192.168.178.100 backup/
<chazco> jay-oh-en - As I understand it thats like what upgrade manager does... and that fails :(
<Ryuho> ComradeMirror` how should people handle themes
<clusty> gives fusermount: old style mounting not supported
<natlinuxnewb> :(
<clusty> am I doing anything wrong?
<ph0rensic> pocketdrummer: why would you want to do that
<ComradeMirror`> is there anyway to edit theme other than system>appearances?
<jay-oh-en> i have a 14 gb root and it keeps saying im out of space is there anythign i can delete
<jay-oh-en> or can i make it bigger
<chazco> Yep, apt-get failed too
<ATG> ComradeMirror, look around for a program called Emerald
<rosebuntu> hey guys, where are you from??
<ComradeMirror`> is it in the synaptic program?
<ComradeMirror`> or adeptus package manager IDK what it is called now
<Ryuho> cali,usa
<ph0rensic> ComradeMirror`: Download it first.. go to gnome-look.org
<prince_jammys> ComradeMirror`: you may have it already
<ATG> rosebuntu: I'm in your house. In fact, I'm right behind you. DON'T TURN AROU--
<pteague> anybody know how to mount the computer's hard drives via the live cd?  considering i don't know the password to su to root or sudo ?
<Soludra> I recently installed some updated NVIDIA drivers, and my resolution is locked to 640x480. I can't figure out how to get it back up to that higher resolutions I had before.
<rosebuntu> ryuho/ i hear you USA
<ph0rensic> pteague: No Im pretty sure you need the pw for sudo to mount the drives
<Ryuho> YAY USA!USA~USA.
<ph0rensic> Soludra: You tried reconfiguring X?
<Soludra> Yes. Several times.
<pteague> ph0rensic> yes, i'm refering to booting using the live cd & then trying to mount the fat32 drives from windows
<rosebuntu> do you know Korea? i'm Korean
<ph0rensic> Soludra: What about editing the file?
<Soludra> Which file?
<jay-oh-en> !res | Soludra
<ubotu> Soludra: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ph0rensic> pteague: hmm you'd think the disk would automount the drives huh
<Ryuho> i'm actually japanese
<jay-oh-en> i have a 14 gb root and it keeps saying im out of space is there anythign i can delete
<jay-oh-en> !res | Soludra
<jay-oh-en> or can i make it bigger
<pteague> ph0rensic> um, the *live* cd doesn't mount anything
<warriorforgod> CyanideD: /quit
<henroc> If you've setup LDAP authentication, is there any way to limit logon to more than one workstation by the same user?
<rosebuntu> Koreans like Japanease
<Soludra> Ah, that's handy, thanks jay-oh-en.
<Ryuho> nah dude
<ph0rensic> pteague: It mounted some of my drives
<jay-oh-en> welcome
<clusty> jay-oh-en, you can boot from the installation CD
<Ryuho> the elderly hates each other
<clusty> and write gparted in a console
<henroc> I've been doing some google searching for awhile, but not getting much
<chazco> dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.52_i386.deb seems to do the trick
<Ryuho> sry chan, off topic, we'll stop
<rosebuntu> i'm not old
<ph0rensic> pteague: I possibly could be imagining things...???
<mkquist> anyone have better luck backing up dvds in linux as opposed to windows?  (no flames or such please. legit question)
<jay-oh-en> clusty, can i do it from my desktop right now?
<clusty> no way
<pocketdrummer> ph0rensic: someone is asking me, and I don't know.
<clusty> you have to boot from a different device
<ph0rensic> pocketdrummer: Why would they want to do that
<rosebuntu> does anybody know when will Hardy beta come?
<[dcr]> I might just have to get Cedega, but i think you have to pay for it?
<clusty> to unmount the root and resize
<pteague> ph0rensic> hmm...  i know that once you *install* from the live cd it automounts any windows drives, but i don't think i've ever seen it mount existing drives when booting off the cd
<pocketdrummer> ph0rensic: Issues with wine in gutsy
<jay-oh-en> clusty, well why would it be full people use 4 gb partion for linux why is mine full when its 14.1gb
<clusty> but might not be smart if you are not confident as you might loose data
<natlinuxnewb> Please I need help. I currently have 5.04. I have a 7.10 iso that I've burned to CD. I'd like to install 7.10 tonight. My CD drives has jammed shut but i can still read the drive. How can I command the CD to autorun?
<clusty> jay-oh-en, you installed all sorts of crap
<CM`> I got emerald
<clusty> :D
<CM`> and Im on gnome-look
<clusty> start synaptic and delete packages
<ph0rensic> pteague: Perhaps you are right.. it doesn't automount my drive anymore..probably my fault somewhere along the way though
<jay-oh-en> clusty, not alot
<chazco> Anyone know how to disable subtitles in Totem with crashing it?
<rosebuntu> natinux / double click CD image in gnome
<jay-oh-en> clusty, i think its my webserver
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: Hmm interesting what to do after you get everything installed.. new dvd drive?
<jay-oh-en> clusty, i have like a million videos in it
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic, yes definatly
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: Dont you need to boot into the install to install it though
<rosebuntu> ubuntu is King Wang JJang
<clusty> jay-oh-en, duhh
<clusty> :D
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: boot to the disk
<jay-oh-en> clusty, how do i make a diferent folder my webserver
<jay-oh-en> ?
<clusty> any1 can help me with my ftpfs problem?
<clusty> jay-oh-en, this starts getting complicated
<jay-oh-en> lol
<clusty> i can do it
<clusty> but explaining ti is complicated
<natlinuxnewb> rosebuntu, ph0rensic,  not that image. I've already written it to the CD. Now I have an install disk. ph0rensic: I tried that and it said "Can't execute Hal"
<pocketdrummer> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jay-oh-en> im pretty advanced user of linux clusty
<clusty> look at /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<clusty> you define an alias
<jay-oh-en> clusty, me?
<clusty> alias /my_new_place /home/asldalsdlasld
<clusty> yes
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: So the install CD wont boot is what your saying giving you that cannot execute HAL error
<jay-oh-en> k
<rosebuntu> please advice your freinds to insatll ubuntu
<wers> how do I install a theme manually? :)
<jay-oh-en> clusty, why not just explain it?
<clusty> you might also have to define preferences for the new place
<Indust> hiho, i wanna opengl via my ati on my gibbon kubuntu. but following the tutorials i found ... i get results like "not okay". ^^ pls help me find a tutorial or whatsoever
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic,  im guessing. Had trouble with the drive before. If i can get installed I wont need to use the drive... catch 22
<clusty> in between Location...
<CM`> after I get emerald how do I actually use it to get themes?
<clusty> any1 can help me with my fuse problem?
<rosebuntu> go to art.gnome.org
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: hmmm we should check into that error
<rosebuntu> ubuntu is great
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic,  not surprising really...considering the CD drive is 6/7 years old ;). But i need it too work now.
<rosebuntu> ubuntu is all over the world
<rosebuntu> Mark Shuttleworth is my hero
<pocketdrummer> Is there a way to completely remove a potentially corrupt installation of Wine?
<jay-oh-en> pocketdrummer, yeah synaptic
<Flannel> pocketdrummer: the wine program itself is corrupt? or a windows program?
<nilou> Hi people, is there any way to install python rahther than CGI in Apache?
<Flannel> pocketdrummer: or you just want to get rid of *everything* and start over?
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: Hmm I dunno not seeing too many relevant hits on how
<pocketdrummer> Flannel: Pretty much
<lyte> nilou: python is a language CGI is an interface, you can run python through CGI i think...
<Flannel> pocketdrummer: in synaptic "completely remove" wine, then delete your .wine directory in your homedir
<natlinuxnewb> Q. why when I downloaded the 7.10 iso did it give me a disk full of .exe and windows files? Wheres the linux part of it? (I thought linux didnt use exe?
<Agent_bob> hey guys.   i'm missing a file for software midi   it's from the debian repos  does anyone know what i'm talking about?
<jay-oh-en> how do i change the permissions of a file?
<Agent_bob> jay-oh-en chmod
<natlinuxnewb> jay-oh-en, using gnome?
<natlinuxnewb> jay-oh-en, nvm
<rosebuntu> ubuntu iso is a bootable CD
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: Have you considered forcing the drive open (I did this do a dvd drive that died on me a few days ago)
<jay-oh-en> how do i change the permissions of a directory? i mean
<Agent_bob> same way
<jay-oh-en> kay
<lyte> jay-oh-en: on the cli just use chmod --help to find the right flag, look for recursive
<macogw> rosebuntu: youre preaching to the choir
<jay-oh-en> Agent_bob, if i wanted my user to be able to use it what would it be
<ph0rensic> -R
<Flannel> natlinuxnewb: There are some FOSS stuff that are windows programs as well, yes.  That's the right one.  They are *just* windows programs (meant to be a introduction to FOSS)
<pocketdrummer> Flannel: I'm trying to help [dcr] get guild wars to work. He has a laptop with (we think) an intel GMA 950 graphics chip. He's running Gutsy and installed wine using a terminal method (we think). He's getting a video error when he tries to run the game, so we're trying to get to the bottom of the issue.
<nilou> lyte: Yes you are right, i mean i want to install python in Apache not through CGI
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic, I have considered it. Was hoping theres a command that I can type in terminal
<ph0rensic> chmod 755 -R /dir <-- should look like that
<rosebuntu> macogw / it's my hobby and pleasure
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: But you how can you install if you cant boot it?
<jay-oh-en> ph0rensic, what about 1000
<Agent_bob> jay-oh-en well let me cut to the hard part first.  what is the fs in question  ext#  or ntfs/vfat ?
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic, exactly
<Flannel> pocketdrummer: Alright, well, `sudo apt-get remove --purge wine && rm -rf ~/.wine` and he'll be starting fresh.
<ph0rensic> jay-oh-en: I didn't follow the question.. what was it?
<majikins> hi can anyone point me to the right documentation for a linux domain controller for linux workstations?
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic,  I can read the drive but *that* time it didnt read it.
<jay-oh-en> Agent_bob, what?
<natlinuxnewb> I think....getting a new drive will fix the problem. :\
<pocketdrummer> Flannel: So, just to make completely sure, it is exactly    `sudo apt-get remove --purge wine && rm -rf ~/.wine`     right?
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: Well try till it will?
<lyte> nilou: i think libapache2-mod-python is what you're looking for
<Agent_bob> jay-oh-en M$ file systems dont have permissions bit.   is it on vfat or ntfs ?
<majikins> using nfs and having the workstations mount the correct nfs mounted home directory on login
<Flannel> pocketdrummer: right.  The first completely removes wine (the package) the second bit removes your wine directory (where all your wine config/programs are)
<rosebuntu> mount -t /dev/cdrom
 * natlinuxnewb pulls out his paper clip
<rosebuntu> cdrom drive will work
<Agent_bob> <rosebuntu> mount -t /dev/cdrom <<<  type /dev/cdrom ???
<ph0rensic> rosebuntu: I think it is mounted just not running?
<majikins> anyone?
<natlinuxnewb> rose...you actually not being helpful. :)
<ph0rensic> rosebuntu: you could be right.
<Ensou> hi | can i get help with ps3 ubuntu here?
<rosebuntu> sorry
<natlinuxnewb> rosebuntu, sec. Ill try what you said
<jay-oh-en> Agent_bob, i dont use ntfs or vfat i use ubuntu's filesystem
<Agent_bob> jay-oh-en ok then you want something like    chmod 755 /path/to/dir
<nilou> lyte: I alredy installed this module, but the problem is that in CGI the program is suppose to just print to the console and then the webserver is responsible for transfering the output to the client but ...
<jay-oh-en> Agent_bob, it still says the owner is root
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: rosebuntu was just trying to help.. dont get down on him just because the help wasn't what you wanted... atleast hes trying to help
<kiLLa> i don't download program in linux why?
<rosebuntu> ph0rensic / thank you
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic, yeah i know. Thats why i tried what he said. Sorry rosebuntu: I know you were trying to help
<rosebuntu> i am a helpful person
<jay-oh-en> Agent_bob, its permissions are still root
<brucebot> hi,guys,is there anyone here using ubuntu to share files with Nokia N73 via Bluetooth?
<Agent_bob> jay-oh-en then you want to own the dir not change the perms.      sudo chown your_name:your_group /path/to/dir
<jay-oh-en> ok i get it
<kiLLa>  i don't download program in linux why?
<natlinuxnewb> just got to my...annoyance level. Been at this since 5 days ago
<Agent_bob> jay-oh-en that's not permission thats ownership   different critters
<Ensou> anyone with ubuntu on playstation 3 ?
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: sorry, just tyring to keep it friendly.. I wouldn't want someone to make me feel like a noob when Im only trying to help
<jay-oh-en> Agent_bob, well it says permissions lol
<nilou> lyte: what happenes is that when i write this program: "PRINT HELLO WORLD" it wont show up on the browser but when i return string containing exactly the same string with exception that it is returned by a function called index it works
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic Thanx. I appreciate it.
<Agent_bob> jay-oh-en can't help what it says.   i'll repost the command if you need it.
<Agent_bob> jay-oh-en then you want to own the dir not change the perms.      sudo chown your_name:your_group /path/to/dir
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: So what are we going to do with your disk
<rosebuntu> is anybody else except american? i'm korean
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic, The paper clips works
<Ensou> rosebuntu > thailand here
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: paperclips???
<jay-oh-en> Agent_bob, well its not working it still says root should i use -r?
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic, just trying to see if itll install
<Agent_bob> jay-oh-en but! let me caution you.   you don't want to go messing with ownership and permissions on system directories.
<jay-oh-en> Agent_bob, its desktop
<lyte> nilou: sorry have to go make dinner, but this is outside of my scope anyway, a channel about apache or python would probably be the right place to find out where the actual place you should be asking this question is though
<rosebuntu> ensou / yeh. thailand is good
<jay-oh-en> Agent_bob, its a file on my desktp
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic, yeah paperclips...force opening the CD drive. That little hole for for that purpose
<ph0rensic> jay-oh-en: What he is saying your system may not work if you chown the wrong system files
<Agent_bob> jay-oh-en how did you make that root owned in the first place.... never mind i think i know.
<Ensou> rosebuntu > thailand is good yeah and my connection sucks
<Agent_bob> !gksudo | jay-oh-en
<ubotu> jay-oh-en: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<pawan12> hi
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: oh hmm.. I like the brute force ++ knife technique myself
<pawan12> how to repair grub
<CM`> hey on ubuntu can you navigate sort of with like mouse strokes
<rosebuntu> Korea is more worse
<CM`> move your mouse top the top left and you can do stuff
<CM`> or am I thinking of PC linux
<Frogzoo> !grub | pawan12
<ubotu> pawan12: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<macogw> CM`: compiz can do some of that
<pocketdrummer> So, if you install Wine from the http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt gutsy main repository on a 64-bit version of Ubuntu, does it install a 64-bit version of wine or a 32-bit version?
<ph0rensic> <-- been to thailand but not korea
<macogw> CM`: you mean stuff like "expose" on a mac?
<CM`> how do I use compiz x.x
<CM`> I cant figure out how to customize my linux
<CM`> it is driving me crazy
<CM`> I can't even change the theme
<jay-oh-en> Agent_bob, it was a file in my webserver and it was owned by root but then when i moved it to my desktop it was still owned by root
<pawan12> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<pawan12>  (hd1,6)
<pawan12> now
<macogw> CM`: its pre-installed with ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy).  lots of config options require you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<Ensou> ph0rensic > :)
<Ensou> so there's nobody here with a ps3 ...?
<Agent_bob> Frogzoo don't happen to know the debian .deb that expands software midi do you ?
<Frogzoo> pocketdrummer: wine does not & will not run on 64 bit
<ph0rensic> CM you have it installed?
<nilou> here is what exactly i mean: http://pastebin.ca/904808
<Frogzoo> Agent_bob: apt-cache search midi | less
<pocketdrummer> Frogzoo: You sure? Cuz, that's how I installed it and it's running like a charm, lol.
<macogw> CM`: customizing theme stuff... install emerald as well so you have transparent window borders for compiz, and you can drag n drop gtk themes from gnome-look.org into the tool in system -> preferences -> appearance
<pawan12> grub> root (hd1,6)
<pawan12>  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<Agent_bob> Frogzoo it's not in the ubuntu repos  so that's kinda useless
<natlinuxnewb> :( now its not doing anything at all. I've had enough for tonight. I'll see ....Sec... is there any way I can download an update directly?
<CM`> I got emerald
<ph0rensic> CM`: Do you have CCSM installed?
<CM`> I also got GTK themes
<Frogzoo> Agent_bob: ah
<ph0rensic> CM`: What version ubuntu do you have
<jay-oh-en> Agent_bob, it still is saying root
<CM`> 7.10
<CM`> gutsy? I think
<tarelerulz> I have a 64 bit Ubuntu 7.10 system.   I am wanting to use some program that lets me do voice chat on yahoo's chat networks.  I have looked at ghyach enhanded and it is all rpm and for i386 .   anyone and I try yahelite and it works ,but not for the chat room log ins
<ph0rensic> CM`: Did you install the compiz settings manager?
<CM`> Im gettin that right now i guess
<pawan12> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CM`> I though it would come with it
<nilou> I have apache2 and libapache2-mod-python install, but i seem to face a funny problem: http://pastebin.ca/904808
<Agent_bob> Frogzoo i have it in my package cache if i can find the name of it.     it got uninstalled somehow
<nilou> anyone can help on that please?
<ph0rensic> CM`: Thats probably the big thing you are looking for.. also did you get emerald-themes?
<natlinuxnewb> tarelerulz, have you tried roger wilco or Ventrilo?
<CM`> yeah
<CM`> I got emerald themes
<CM`> how do I load theme times too I went to gnome-look.com
<CM`> and downloaded files they were in tar.gz format
<CM`> inside them there is no theme file
<tarelerulz> natlinuxnewb , I have not try either of those ? what are they ?
<pawan12> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56042/
<Agent_bob> Frogzoo but i have thousands of file in my package cache, so i don't know a good way to search for it.
<brizben> Hi there I want to copy a cd but the only space big enough I have is on an external drive /media/disk can someone tell me how to do this. Right click > copy disk comes back with not enough space.
<natlinuxnewb> tarelerulz, how do you connect to the tahoo chat service?
<ph0rensic> CM`: THere is an installer in emerald
<natlinuxnewb> tarelerulz, *yahoo
<ph0rensic> brizben: Have you tried using the command line?
<tarelerulz> I use pidgin right now and I have cable internet and I use ndiswrapper for my wireless card
<[dcr]> tarelerulz: try Kopete ? and for IRC try Konversation? X.x;
<jay-oh-en> Agent_bob, okay its fixed but now how do i move all of the files in the dir to a diff dir without doing it file by file
<CM`> there is an instaler in emerald
<CM`> ?
<brizben> ph0rensic, yes I tried to genisoimage to /media/disk from the cd rom but I could not figure it out.
<natlinuxnewb> tarelerulz, Sorry. I meant what do you do to join the yahoo chat services? Through a website or through a 3rd party program?
<Agent_bob> jay-oh-en rename the dir
<macogw> CM`: for the gnome themes, you just drag the .tar.gz into the appearance program
<ph0rensic> CM`: Import function
<CM`> yeah
<CM`> it says it can't read it
<neil_d> brizben: you can use 'dd' to create the .iso file anywhere you like
<CM`> or see it or something
<macogw> CM`: for emerald, run the emerald theme manager and click the import button and choose the .emerald file
<Agent_bob> jay-oh-en mv my-old-dir-name my_new_dir_name
<ph0rensic> brizben: You are just trying to copy a file from one place to another right?
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic,  My CD is deaddead. I think just spending some $50-100 on a new drive will fix the prob.
<brizben> neil_d, ok thanks I forgot about dd
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: ok
<pawan12> hello
<pawan12> grub
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic, unless... is there a way to upgrade from here?
<brizben> ph0rensic, no I am trying to back up a cd but my desktop folder doesn't have enough space
<jay-oh-en> Agent_bob, i dont want to rename it say i moved a folder called blah to /var/www/ now its /var/www/blah/ how do i take the files out of blah and put it in /var/www/ without doing it file by file
<CM`> it is saying the .tar.gz is an invalid format
<CM`> for the appearnce thing
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: upgrade from say feisty to gutsy?
<natlinuxnewb> I have hairy
<ph0rensic> brizben: Oh ok sorry
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic, i have hairy
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: Hoary?
<brizben> ph0rensic, np thank you for trying to help me
<neil_d> jay-oh-en: nautilus can.
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic, any way to get to 7.10 from the net without CD install?
<ph0rensic> brizben: Sure thing
<Agent_bob> jay-oh-en this is an example only.  but say you wanted it all in /bin    mv ~/Deskop/something ~/Desktop/bin ;sudo mv ~/Desktop/bin /    <<< not a good idea but very fast and affective
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: Wait you said you have hoary thats the latest one.. its not stable yet
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic,  oh sorry
<gold44> i downloaded the latest version of ubuntu. when i try to install it failed. problem loading the kernel files. so i choose the OEM option and it works.  should i care?
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: Did you try apt-get dist-upgrade
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic,  mmmmmm... I have Ubuntu Linux 5.04 : The Hoary Hedgehog Release. Afaik thats not the latest. 7.10 is more newer
<gold44> is the OEM version bad for me?
<jay-oh-en> Agent_bob, i dont get it did you undersatand what i wanted to do tho?
<Agent_bob> yes
<CM`> gaaa my apperance won't read themes that end with .tar.gz
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic,  just tried it. Says I need 0 updates. Because (i would assume) it is no longer supported.
<blag> in bash: can i include a newline in a string variable?
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: hang on Im running on 20% brain right now hehe
<neil_d> jay-oh-en: one way use nautilus,  open the directory where the files are menu "Edit->Select all"   "Edit->Cut" got to destination "Edit->Paste"
<[chr0n0s]> help! .. how do i stop mplayer from resizing aspect ratio of my videos.... some info here --> http://pastebin.com/d4e030a9c
<Agent_bob> jay-oh-en what do you want?  you want me to write the command for you so you can just copy paste it to a terminal and not have to know what you did, or if it will blow up your pinguin ?      ok here.    mv ~/Desktop/blah ~/Desktop/www ;sudo mv ~/Desktop/www /var     <<<<  assuming that you meant blah when you said blah.
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: hah oh ok i know why i was confused
<blag> natlinuxnewb: the latest stable version is gutsy gibbon
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: the new release is called hardy ..hoary is way old
<blag> yeep
<dotdotdo3xpoint> hey guys, I'm setting the nofile limit in /etc/security/limits.conf yet ulimit -n still shows 1024, any ideas?
<ph0rensic> yah hardy is still in dev
<Agent_bob> blag yes
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic,  yes lol. So is there a way i can upgrade without my CD?
<Agent_bob> blag VAR="something \n something else"
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: There should be but I wouldn't recommend it
<blag> Agent_bob: how do i go about including a newline in a string variable?
<blag> Agent_bob: sry, lag...
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic, blag,  ok. well...thanks for all the help tonight everyone
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: A whole lot has changed from hoary ... I really would think it may break your syste,
<_ruben> blag: just hit enter where you want the newline ;)
<Agent_bob> blag you can also just hit [enter] in place of \n   the quotes is what protects the string.
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: Umm canyou do a net install
<jay-oh-en> Agent_bob, i will paste it in terminal but i do know what the command means its renaming the blah folder to www then im copying the file to /var thanks :d
<jay-oh-en> :D
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: I think we can do a whole install over net ..do you have another pc?
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic, eh? thats what i asked you
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic,  i do
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: Right well I was thinking upgrade.. not install over current system
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: Sure.. its possible let me look it up cause ive never done it
<ph0rensic> !install | ph0rensic
<CM`> so how do I do this? anyone?
<ph0rensic> !install | natlinuxnewb
<ubotu> natlinuxnewb: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Agent_bob> jay-oh-en ummm actually moving it to /var   there is a big differance.   one makes duplicates the other just readdresses the dir.
<blag> Agent_bob: that dint work...  the \n printed out \n literally, and writing the variable on different lines just added a space, any other ideas?
<ph0rensic> CM`: Do what now
<blag> !automate > blag
<Agent_bob> blag yea pastebin your script
<neil_d> blag: does a <ctrl>M work ?
<jay-oh-en> Agent_bob, it is basically overwriting /www with my blah folder called /www
<CM`> do I need to dl gtk2?
<jay-oh-en> Agent_bob, /var/www/
<Agent_bob> jay yes it's a merge
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: What is your other pc
<jay-oh-en> Agent_bob, but you taught me somethign new thanks :D
<[chr0n0s]> help! .. how do i stop mplayer from changing aspect ratio of my videos.... some info here --> http://pastebin.com/d4e030a9c
<Agent_bob> jay-oh-en welcome
<natlinuxnewb> winxp
<blag> Agent_bob: neil_d: the first part is simply a test, everything after "exit 0" is the part in the script: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56043/
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic, winxp
<jimcooncat> jay-oh-en: mv it somewhere else first, like /home, then back to /var/www
<CM`> I can't figure this crap out
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: PM me?
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic, reading those two links
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: ahh ok
<jay-oh-en> jimcooncat, i get it
<CM`> I have emerald, I have the apperance thing I can't install themes off of gnome-look
<CM`> I want to light my pc on fire right now
<Agent_bob> blag you're not quoting it.
<ph0rensic> CM`: They are downloaded to you disk?
<CM`> yes
<CM`> they say they're not the right format
<ph0rensic> CM which one?
<Agent_bob> echo "$VAR"
<CM`> my root
<blag> Agent_bob: what type of quotes should I be using?
<blag> ah...
<Agent_bob> blag "use more quotes"
<CM`> "File format is invalid"
<Agent_bob> echo can't see past the newline if you don't
<CM`> the apperance manager says about tar.gz
<ph0rensic> CM that may mean they are double compressed.. try browsing them to see if there is another archive inside of that one
<blag> Agent_bob: great!  many thanks!
<switchh> so, does silverlight actually work in Linux?
<Agent_bob> and you may want extended echo     echo -e "$VAR"
<Agent_bob> blag ^
<blag> Agent_bob: okay, will do
<ph0rensic> CM`: What is the package, I'll download it and we can go over it together if u want
<blag> switchh: define "works"
<praveen_> hi all
<ph0rensic> HI
<gold44> where can i buy cheap PCI video cards?
<Agent_bob> blag  test this   VAR='boo\nhoo' ;echo "$VAR" ;echo -e "$VAR"
<switchh> blag I mean as good (bad) as it works on windows
<CM`> apparently not
<ph0rensic> gold44: Craigslist?
<macogw> gold44: Good Will
<pawan12> grub
<gold44> ph0rensic: oh... forgot about that one, thanks'
<[miles]> morning #ubuntu
<macogw> !hi > [miles]
<gold44> macogw: ? that one is for the military?
<praveen_> how i install rpm packages in ubuntu
<macogw> gold44: no....
<[chr0n0s]> help! .. how do i stop mplayer from changing aspect ratio of my videos.... some info here --> http://pastebin.com/d4e030a9c
<Agent_bob> blag might also look at echo -e '$VAR \n $VAR'   which will surprise you.
<pawan12> my grub
<[chr0n0s]> praveen_, use alien
<[miles]> guys, does anyone know of a method to put Ubuntu to a USB memory stick and make it bootable so I can using it as the installation source... the box does not have a CD-ROM drive
<[miles]> hi macogw
<dgjones> !install | [miles]
<ubotu> [miles]: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<macogw> [miles]: isostick.sh
<praveen_> i already used alien but it will generated an .dub file
<ph0rensic> gold44: If you lived close to me I would give you one ..
<gold44> macogw: http://www.goodwill.org/  ?
<macogw> gold44: Good Will is the one where people donate stuff then they sell the old junk and the money goes to poor people
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic, http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<[miles]> ah ok nice thank you!
<dgjones> [miles], specifically from ubotu's link - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<gold44> ph0rensic: i just need a crappy pci card, so i can use dual monitor. my other computer broken. so now i am thnking of putting dual screens
<pawan12> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56042/
<blag> Agent_bob: Sry, its late here, is the thing that's surprising the use of single quotes?
<macogw> gold44: yes, that's it.
<[miles]> superb!
<MrKeuner> hi, cna I specify two aliases for root in /etc/aliases? and does that help two people receiving messages sent to rrot?
<[miles]> thank you
<gold44> http://www.amazon.com/eVGA-e-GeForce-7300-256-GPU/dp/B000EG5VBS/ref=pd_bbs_8?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1203067080&sr=8-8   <--- does this works for dual screen?
<ph0rensic> gold44: twinview is awesome
<Agent_bob> blag yes   the single quotes in    echo -e '$something \n more'  the variable is not expanded but the \n newline char is
<natlinuxnewb> For those interested you can Net boot and install Ubuntu from http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<ph0rensic> gold44: yeah that should work fine.. stick to nvidia if yuu can
<Tyczek> Hi, is there anyone who uses ATI fglrx? When I want to play movie on XV it looks poor and like in bad quality, when on gl it slows and skips, on X11- it looks perfect, but I heard that is not recommended to use it...
<Tyczek> http://pastebin.com/m73561840
<macogw> MrKeuner: thats not what aliases do
<ph0rensic> gold44: it is pci-E
<blag> Agent_bob: ah, that is weird.  any idea why they did it that way?
<CM`> apparently I can't use the import button
<MrKeuner> macogw: can I do that?
<Agent_bob> blag quotes act differently for a reason.  if you want it to do one thing you quote it one way.  if you want the same string to do something else you quote it differently.
<ph0rensic> gold44: is your MB pci or pcie?
<macogw> MrKeuner: aliases let you set, for example ls='ls --color' so if you type "ls" it automatically runs ls --color instead
<gold44> ph0rensic: yeah, i know, pci-e.
<CM`> it only works if I drag and drop even then some of the files only work
<macogw> MrKeuner: are you talking about email?
<MrKeuner> macogw: I mean I need two people to receive the messages sent to root
<Agent_bob> blag that's why i pointed it out to you.
<ph0rensic> gold44: Oh ok just making sure
<gold44> ph0rensic: i m just curious about these dual port cards.
<blag> Agent_bob: I guess I'm too used to the PHP way of thinking about quotes.  But thanks for pointing that out, I'll have to delve deeper into quotes.
<pawan12> abny gui utility to repair grub
<pawan12> any
<macogw> MrKeuner: if youre talking about email, youd set that up in the mailserver, i think
<Agent_bob> blag welcome
<ph0rensic> gold44: curious how? I have that brand actually.. everything worked out of the box other than editing xorg.conf
<gold44> ph0rensic: both my monitors are VGA anyway, i am using one AGP port. so i might buy an expensive agp card that has twoports
<ph0rensic> gold44: Are you wondering about the one card that is dvi?
<ph0rensic> gold44: the dvi has a vga adapter that comes with it.. you can use the s-video port for a tv if you wanted..
<gold44> ph0rensic: i want to know if those cards are like a toggle-card. you can only use one at a time, like all other stuff, some ram slots, pci with old isa slots and such...
<ph0rensic> gold44: No they are dual head, use both at the same time.. just not 3 at a time
<blag> Agent_bob: since you seem to be far more knowledgeable than I: I got my script to work with short flags ("-h") with getopts, how do I get it to work with long options ("--help")?
<gold44> ph0rensic: no, i ve tried s-video in the past. it's no good for me.
<furythor> I need help to configure my external hard drive
<Agent_bob> now if i could just find the name of that debian .deb that i installed to make midi work correctly ...
<Agent_bob> blag i'll have to revisit the pastebin   give me a sec to see what you are doing there
<jimcooncat> I have a bash script I'd like to step through, one command at a time. Is there a tool or command I can use?
<ph0rensic> gold44: Ok, either way... I would recommend using the dvi and vga port obviously.. (or both dvi depending on the card)
<natlinuxnewb> Q. Does linux use or not use .exe files?
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: No .. unles maybe in wine
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: .exe is a m$ thing
<blag> Agent_bob: I updated it, here's the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56044/
<gold44> ph0rensic: oh.... not 3 at a time... interesting. i expect the s-video to work nicely with other ports. cause usually people tend to use s-video to do presentation while reading from their monitor at the same time
<neil_d> nataku_: wine can use them (sometimes)
<Agent_bob> blag i'm not seeing any test for args ???
<Sjimmie> natlinuxnewb: you may give it any extention you like but if you want to "execute" it it should be a binary and has the chmod +x option on
<[dcr]> natlinuxnewb: thats what Wine is for :D
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic, can you go to here...http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=198821&package_id=243411 and tell me which one i should DL and use?
<Agent_bob> blag oh sorry didn't notice the update.
<ph0rensic> gold44: With the nvidia cards you can use any of the two ports at a time... so vga+DVI VGA+s-video or DVI+VGA
<natlinuxnewb> Sjimmie, thanx. that was what i needed
<natlinuxnewb> [dcr], lol
<gold44> ph0rensic: i think relatively speaking the cost for a DVI-to-vga converter is expensive, when it comes to a video card. the convert might cost $30 while a brand new dvi card will cost $50
<blag> natlinuxnewb: lol, the script I'm working on will allow machines to PXE boot to your computer and then dd partitions over a network
<blag> Agent_bob: np
<gold44> ph0rensic: thx good to know
<ph0rensic> gold44: These cards come with the convert
<natlinuxnewb> blag lol
<gold44> ph0rensic: yes, some do , some don'tknow
<natlinuxnewb> I have a .sh on my desktop. how do i open it?
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: Umm your installing this on windows so you need to get the .exe  I'd go with the top one i386 win
<Agent_bob> blag first option   g|-gzip)    <give that a try
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic, No. im installing this over Ubuntu 5.04
<natlinuxnewb> :)
<Agent_bob> blag you may have trouble with posix --options and -- end options   if you don't add a space too   -- )
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: So this program gets installed on the working system?? Why is there a .exe format??
<blag> Agent_bob: Error: Unknown option -
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic,  for the windows os.
<MrKeuner> macogw: just to let you know, editing /etc/aliases worked for me. I just added a second user after a comma. now both receive root's messages.
<natlinuxnewb> ph0rensic, you following?
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: Not really you want to pm me?
<CM`> I think gnome is conflicting with an apperance I finally got working
<CM`> but looks weird
<CM`> is there a way to disable or clear emerald
<CM`> I accidently said gnome instead
<blag> Agent_bob: and just for clarification, you meant I should add a space between "--" and ")", right?
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: I think you install the package on the host system you will be installing from
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: In that case get the top .exe (i386)
 * natlinuxnewb crys
<natlinuxnewb> read my pm lol
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: haha let me look at the docs
<natlinuxnewb> .exe is usless to me. i want to install it ontop of this 5.04 ubuntu
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: never got it
<natlinuxnewb> how do i pm in xchat?
<[dcr]> use /query nick
<brizben> how do you set the default temp directory for serpentine?
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: Are you identified? I just pmed you
<natlinuxnewb> got your pm
<blag> Agent_bob: there is this: http://nlp.cs.jhu.edu/~edrabek/utils/
<natlinuxnewb> is pm disabled if i am not ided?
<ph0rensic> natlinuxnewb: Yes
<natlinuxnewb> ok. sec
<maximilion> GIMP help was not installed with Ubuntu. What gives?
<natlinuxnewb> ok....how do i register?
<Werdna> ubuntu doesn't love you?
<[dcr]> natlinuxnewb: /nickserv register password
<jay-oh-en> how do i start from scratch with firefox?
<natlinuxnewb> [dcr], thanx
<[dcr]> natlinuxnewb: identify with: /nickserv identify password
<[dcr]> np ^^
<Werdna> maximilion: gimp-help-en - Documentation for the GIMP (English)
<Agent_bob> blag sorry i got busy.   but you can use   /join #bash    for help with any bash related questions any time.
<[dcr]> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brizben> does any one know how to set preferences for serpentine?
<jay-oh-en> how do i start from scratch with firefox?
<blag> Agent_bob: That's okay.  THanks for all your help!
<jay-oh-en> how do i remove firefox's config files
<pocketdrummer> What purpose does "fixme" serve in the terminal? example: fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
<waini> hi
<waini> good morning
<dumnut> hi, i just loaeded kubuntu to my laptop, i have sprint data card internet access and the account is activated, what do i need to do on the laptop so the data card works?
<develtiie> hello, is slocate only useable by root ? I try 'slocate --database /tmp/tst/ -U /my/dir/' as normal user with no success
<waini> i have some difficults with my vnc-server - could anyone help me?
<tanner> which package contains the sound modules
<maximilion_> Will I have to install help separately for all programs I'm using ?
<maximilion_> (Since none were installed with GIMP)
<osfameron> dumnut: it may be that you need to write a wvial script?  If you don't get any other (better) responses, maybe try googling for sprint+linux+wvdial to see if other people have approached that way
<natlinuxnewb> maximilion, there are good help files online for gimp. do you want to DL all those?
<osfameron> dumnut: but latest ubuntu might have some graphical panel.  last time I tried (a couple of releases back, that's how I attempted to resolve it)
<maximilion_> natlinuxnewb, I want F1 to work, and in case that fails, I want it to work like it's supposed to - open the html help files :)
<maximilion_> (or clicking the help button that is in every GIMP window ;)
<tanner> which package contains the sound driver modules
<pocketdrummer> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<dumnut> osfameron, hmm i am too busy with trying to start my business and chats to do detail work plus i am not as smart as you guys, i guess i'll just buy from ubuntu the latest cd, thank-you for your direction.
<natlinuxnewb> maximilion, lol i had the same prob. Yes you will need to DL.
<maximilion_> Yeah, just got the packages via Synaptic, works fine.
<pocketdrummer> !xgl | [dcr]
<ubotu> [dcr]: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<maximilion_> Just strange that Ubuntu comes _with_ GIMP, _without_ the help files :)
<tanner> anyone else have broken sound after kenel update?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<osfameron> dumnut: oh, I didn't work it out either... but I didn't spend much time on it (and was in Italy, so all the blogs about setting it up were in Italian...)  Yeah, I'd recommend latest ubuntu, but I don't know for certain that it's easy to setup on that either...
<maximilion__> "Everyone that installs Ubuntu already knows GIMP... 'You don't need to see his help file (magic Jedi hand gesture)'" ;)
<Veinor> Is there any way to mount an ISO image read-write?
<maximilion__> hehe
<maximilion__> Veinor, in Ubuntu?
<pocketdrummer> I am following instructions that say, "make sure XGL is not running." Are they referring to compiz or something else?
<Veinor> Yeah.
<maximilion__> dunno, I think PowerISO on XP does.
<Veinor> Basically, I have an ISO and I want to change one small thing on it. What's the fastest way to do that?
<tanner> Veinor: extract, modify and remake the iso
<pocketdrummer> So, out of the 1016 people here, is anyone successfully running Guild Wars?
<Veinor> What's a program to extract the iso?
<dumnut> btw, i read that microsoft is going to online collaboration for its softwares, consultant work for you guys :-)
<ph0rensic> Veinor: You can take a look at gmount-iso that programis good GUI iso mounter
<SBCU> hello everybody, I'm trying to make my Panasonic NV-GS17 work on my computer, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to understand it's there and working
<SBCU> could anybody help me out with this please?
<Veinor> Cool.
<rosebuntu> i'm hot
<maximaxi> SIGH... anyone here on a *stable* freenode server?
<rosebuntu> ubuntu is a revolution
<rosebuntu> ubuntu is not linux
<rosebuntu> it's a revolution
<tanner> rosebuntu: o.O
<rosebuntu> why are you calling me?
<tanner> anyone having issues with kernel update breaking sound
<maximaxi> Boom!
<tanner> woohoo
<natlinuxnewb> wow
<tanner> good old irc
<jim__> hello gents
<natlinuxnewb> hi all
<lyte> my server is stable...
<maximaxi> like I said, anyone have a stable freenode server to give me ? :)
<lyte> my pc is not
<rosebuntu> switch sound card
<mk> Hi, is there a command line command that tells me, the name of the raid controller?
<maximaxi> lyte, tried the usual irc.freenode.net first--was just as unstable. Funny, I get disconnected Much more often in Ubuntu than in XP
<mk> or other system informations?
 * maximaxi <- hardcore IRCer
<rosebuntu> hey guys, you are angels
<jim__> Guys I got my Ati installed properly through the use of the Xorg drivers etc, and fglrx info says ATI and stuff, compiz works, but when I try to run Xplane Its obviously not using the card, any suggestions? I went linux on this comp specifically for testing X-plane on linux
<mk> Hi, is there a command that tells me, the name of the raid controller and other system information??
<rosebuntu> install ati driver through restricted driver manger
 * lyte shrugs
<tom17bombadil> hm. i better ask it again: i want to sniff mysql sockets (local) with wireshark. is that possible? sniffing ipc?
<snailrails> Ist there a reason a standard lamp setup ontop of a ubuntu-minimal install won't run in 256MB ram  ?
<snailrails> is this normal
<jim__> should I download and run the ATI driver package? Even though I FINALLY got my ATi driver working thanks to veeger
<lyte> maximaxi: i'm connected to kubrick.freenode.net
<jim__> (From ATI) the proper drive
<rosebuntu> jim/ yes you should
<jim__> ok, took forever to get the bloody x-org ones working
<rosebuntu> jim / apt-get install restriced-driver-manager
<rosebuntu> and run it then ati driver will come
<sean_> hey people is there anyway to make the touchad more sensitive, so i dont had to tap as hard, to make a click???
<sean_> ^^does that make sence lol
<jim__> The one FROM ati, not the xorg one right?
<coolbhavi> Hello
<jim__> cause i think i've done that code before
<rosebuntu> ati X series works properly
<jim__> 9550 here
<coolbhavi> how to unmount a root partition?
<rosebuntu> 9550 works
<tanner> anyone's kernel update kill alsa
<rosebuntu> tanner/ don't need kernel update
<jim__> hmm, well i can use the downloaded ati driver installer fom ati, but it took so much screwing around to get it going
<rosebuntu> you don't have to update kernel
<jim__> it just kept saying mesa
<rosebuntu> jim / ati driver downlaod from restriced driver manager
<jim__> ok so first ... apt-get install restriced-driver-manager
<rosebuntu> jim / yes, right
<waini> i have some truble with my vnc-server (i do not get the desktop) - could anyone help me?
<maximaxi> Downloaded an ebook with Synaptic... any way to tell it to tell me where it put it? :)
<Airwulf> hello to you all
<rosebuntu> airwulf / hi~
<rosebuntu> where are you from?
<Airwulf> after some hours my gnome pane freezes. How can I restart it?
<maximaxi> Ze Äir-Wulf! :)
<rosebuntu> airwulf / press ctrl+alt+back space
<ph0rensic> anyone come back after the netsplit?
<lyte> Airwulf: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts all of x, it may not be what you want to do
<maximaxi> yeah
<ph0rensic> rosebuntu: u being mean or was he asking how to do that?
<jim__> E: Couldn't find package restriced-driver-manager
<Airwulf> the restarts gnome completley but after login there comes an error message
<lyte> Airwulf: do you know what the error message is?
<coolbhavi> How to unmount a root partition? to run fsck on root.. How to run fsck on root?
<sean_> waini,
<Airwulf> one moment I change to another computer
<lyte> coolbhavi: if you're running fsck on root you probably want to be doing it off a live cd...
<sean_> try disabling authentication/security on the server and try again waini
<Werdna> lyte: why not restart and force a fsck?
<lyte> dunno
<lyte> i dislike "testing" the system off an installed os, just habbit
<Airwulf_> re
<gold44> anyone installed the oem version of ubuntu?
<coolbhavi> lyte details please
<ph0rensic> gold44: You find any gfx cards yet
<gold44> ph0rensic: nope
<gold44> ph0rensic: seems like pci and agp are phasing out faster than i thoug
<gold44> though
<gold44> thought
<jegHegy> hi. i want to start gnome-terminal with Hebrew/IBM862 character encoding using "env LC_CTYPE=whatever gnome-terminal" in a launcher. what would "whatever" equal to to have the same effect as choosing that codepage from the menu Terminal > Set Character Encoding?
<Airwulf_> now there is no error message but only the background image and desktop icons are available
<Airwulf_> only after rebooting everything is working for the next 2-5 hours
<jay-oh-en> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ph0rensic> gold44: Yah.. its hard to get any pci .. agp you can find but pcie is basically it
<azepromidi> have there iron the bug with nvidia 7600gs cards yea
<Werdna> flash was a cinch for me
<Werdna> www.adobe.com/flash
<Werdna> download the tgz, run the installer
<azepromidi> have there iron the bug with nvidia 7600gs cards yea
<ph0rensic> I used sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras to install flash
<Airwulf_> which gnome application manage the menu bar?
<azepromidi> boot in root and it will fix problem
<gold44> ph0rensic: actually i can't abandon my agp card. it's an all in one, almost like "all-in-wonder" with video capture and other stuff. so i need pci. hehee
<lyte> Airwulf_: gnome-panel
<ph0rensic> gold44: Oh ... may be hard finding a decent pci dual head card
<Ububegin> k..guys.. TGIF... gg back time in Singapore... europeans hang on...
<gold44> ph0rensic: i see a few 256mb pci cards.  $50.  my agp is 32mb, but it has input port, so i watch tv with my current agp card
<Airwulf_> killall gnome-panel;gnome-panel ... solves my problem. but why does gnome-panel freezes? Which log must i search for errors? /var/log/messages is empty
<ph0rensic> gold44: I see...
<coolbhavi> how to take space from my ntfs partition and send it to my root ext3 partition?
<jay-oh-en> can somebody help me i cant get my flash working well it works but everytime i start a flash video it pauses liek 3 seconds in or like when its buffering a song it just stops buffering
<coolbhavi> use gparted cd?
<jay-oh-en> it was working 4 hours ago
<echo_mirage> how can i change values in the system files? ubuntu tells me i havent enough rights. but it's my system.
<ph0rensic> coolbhavi: Yah I believe so
<ph0rensic> echo_mirage: are you at a terminal
<andatche> echo_mirage: prefix the command with sudo
<echo_mirage> no. i think i should. i launch it now
<ph0rensic> echo_mirage: what are you trying to do?
<jay-oh-en> why does nobody ever answer my question
<jay-oh-en> its making me mad
<echo_mirage> ok its open. now how to open a file in edit-mode ?
<lucypher> Hi how can I disable the postrm process of a package?
<coolbhavi> resize win partition and add the difference space to ext3 partition..
<ph0rensic> jay-oh-en: maybe we dont know chill
<ballongen> what is the best way to install webmin?
<[dcr]> jay-oh-en: whats your problem with flash?
<ph0rensic> ballongen: hmm did you try sudo apt-get install webmin ??
<jay-oh-en> [dcr], it pauses when its buffering movies and songs
<idran2> Hy to all! I have a problem with OSS. I'm not able to remove it. I try with synaptic and terminal but terminal say that: http://pastebin.ca/904839  The dir /usr/bin/oss is empty. Someone can help me?
<[dcr]> jay-oh-en: did you install the Adobe Flash Player plugin for Firefox or one of the others?
<jay-oh-en> [dcr], for firefox and firefox 3
<jegHegy> hi. i need to start gnome-terminal with Hebrew/IBM862 character encoding using "env LC_CTYPE=whatever gnome-terminal" in a launcher. what would "whatever" equal to to have the same effect as choosing that codepage from the menu Terminal > Set Character Encoding?
<[dcr]> jay-oh-en: I'm asking which flash plugin you installed though. Adobe or another flashplugin?
<jay-oh-en> [dcr], from the repos the adobe one
<[dcr]> Maybe you should try a reboot?
<[dcr]> Its working pretty fine for me. o.o
<echo_mirage> ok my terminal is open, i want to open and change <filelocation> what so i type now exactely? thx
<jay-oh-en> [dcr], and i remove the /usr/lib/firefox and the /usr/lib/mozilla dirs and now it wont install going through firefox liek it says manual install
<erUSUL> !cli | echo_mirage
<ubotu> echo_mirage: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<[dcr]> >_>
<jay-oh-en> [dcr], like a click missing plugins
<echo_mirage> ok i read this one. thx
<[dcr]> I'm really not sure what to say, someone else needs to help you.
<acezar> hello, petit probleme avec postgres, je cree un utilisateur, j'arrive a l'utiliser avec phppgadmin, mais pas avec "pgsql -U monUtilisateur -d maBase -W"
<ph0rensic> echo_mirage: cd /file/location
<ballongen> [dcr] yes, seems that webmin isnt in the dep?
<acezar> j'ai  CET FATAL:  authentification Ident échouée pour l'utilisateur dans les log
<natlinuxnewb> Where do i find gparted?
<acezar> oups,i'm in the wrong place sorry
<maximilion> Is Javascript support individual for each browser, or do the browser use common libraries?
<lumgwada> hello does anyone know if you can pass an apache AuthBasic username:password along with a web address to lynx as a command line argument?
<[dcr]> i dont know, he pretty much deleted the folders for it
<rosebuntu_> i'm desktop user
<[dcr]> perhaps finish out an uninstall than reinstall back, than reinstall the adobe flash plguin again
<rosebuntu_> i don know server
<natlinuxnewb> Where do i find gparted?
<Mez> !info gparted | natlinuxnewb
<ubotu> natlinuxnewb: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2ubuntu6.1 (gutsy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<rosebuntu_> gparted is not good
<jay-oh-en> [dcr], thanks the reboot made it work :]
<pocketdrummer> !directX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about directx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ballongen> why isnt webmin in the repositarys? i have enabled backports and universe in sources
<[dcr]> Oh ^^
<rosebuntu_> use installation CD
<[dcr]> No problem jay-oh-en, I figured it would I  just wasnt so sure ^^
<erUSUL> !webmin | ballongen
<ubotu> ballongen: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<jpatrick> !webadmin | ballongen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webadmin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rosebuntu_> hey guys, where are you from?
<ballongen> oh i see
<ballongen> !ebox | ballongen
<jay-oh-en> [dcr], i thought it would too but why would a reboot fis that?
<[dcr]> Well
<snailrails>  what causes cannot open /dev/console : permission denied ?
<knightz> how about a ubuntu fom scratch project
<[dcr]> did you try just closing out restarting firefox?
<knightz> fom = from
<rosebuntu_> hey guys, give your friends a Ubuntu
<rosebuntu_> Ubuntu is a revoultion OS
<rosebuntu_> i'm rosebuntu
<dgjones> !ot | rosebuntu_
<ubotu> rosebuntu_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<knightz> is there some way I cam make my system more secure?
<[dcr]> lol@rosebuntu
<rosebuntu_> why?
<rosebuntu_> did i make a mistake?
<knightz> i sometimes feel like my box is wide opem
<knightz> i sometimes feel like my box is wide open
<ph0rensic> knightz: Of course.. there are books dedicated to that though
<knightz> free stuff?
<ph0rensic> knightz: Im sure you could find pdfs online
<rosebuntu_> i'm a leader of Korean local community
<knightz> hm.
<rosebuntu_> ubuntu locoteam
<matrix> hi  ,is there any freenode stafer ?
<matrix> this channel offical ubuntu
<jpatrick> rochelle: imagine 200+ people saying "hi rosebuntu_"
<dgjones> rosebuntu_, can you join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat about ubuntu etc, this channel is for support questions
<jpatrick> matrix: try #freenode
<rosebuntu_> ahh.. dgjones thanks
<natlinuxnewb> in terminal how do i look at the folders?
<jpatrick> rosebuntu_: imagine 200+ people saying "hi rosebuntu_" ;-)
<rosebuntu_> this channel is for Q&A
<natlinuxnewb> in dos i did dir/p |more
<dgjones> rosebuntu_, you're welcome
<natlinuxnewb> whats the thing for linux?
<maximilion> hi rosebuntu_ :)
<maximilion> 199 left
<knightz> ubuntu change linux in a really big way
<waini> wat i have to do to install the kernel source
<waini> (not the headers)
<maximilion> waini, have you looked in Synaptic?
<rosebuntu_> no one in #ubuntu-offtopic
<waini> yes
<rosebuntu_> i was disappointed
<Ben_Cs> hello. after electricity break my ntfs drives wont mount because "not clean shutdown" and system thinks they're busy. how do i release them?
<waini> or is it linux-source
<waini> is it all?
<Ben_Cs> anyone please?
<waini> is it possible to remove only the by user defined packages - not the no longer required too (per konsole)
<waini> ?
<maximilion> waini, type "uname -r" in console to find your kernel version. Search for linux-source in Synaptic. Get the source.
<idran2> Hy to all! I have a problem with OSS. I'm not able to remove it. I try with synaptic and terminal but terminal say that: http://pastebin.ca/904839  The dir /usr/bin/oss is empty. Someone can help me?
<Ben_Cs> anayone please help!
<ikonia> Ben_Cs: what is the problem, saying "anyone" doesn't explain the problem to me
<ikonia> Ben_Cs: saying anyone time and time again doesn't help anyone who has not seen the problem
<natlinuxnewb> Ben_Cs hello. after electricity break my ntfs drives wont mount because "not clean shutdown" and system thinks they're busy. how do i release them?
<maximilion> Ben_Cs, can you see them in the file browser?
<Ben_Cs> as i wrote above:  after electricity break my ntfs drives wont mount because "not clean shutdown" and system thinks they're busy. how do i release them?
<Devyll> hello. how can I add an existing username to a certain group ? useradd -G <group> <user> ?
<Ben_Cs> maximilion: nope
<ikonia> Devyll: no, use the user add gui in gnome "System --> Admin --> users"
<ikonia> Devyll: or useradd
<ikonia> Ben_Cs: you'll need to boot into windows and do a "chkdisk" on them
<ikonia> Ben_Cs: to mark them as "clean"
<maximilion> Devyll, yeah look in the menus first, if you don't have a special reason for doing it in the console
<Ben_Cs> ikonia: not through linux? weird. ok i'll do it
<Ben_Cs> thanks
<pocketdrummer> Is it possible to install sound card drivers in wine?
<ikonia> Ben_Cs: no - the disk tools for ntfs are windows only.
<andatche> pocketdrummer: nope
<andatche> pocketdrummer: why would you need to?
<Ben_Cs> ikonia: thanks alot dude. will try that
<Devyll> ikonia, maximilion I can't use gui. I have remote access via ssh
<ikonia> Devyll: then useradd
<natlinuxnewb> where can i find a GUI HD partitioner?
<ikonia> natlinuxnewb: system --> admin --> gparted
<natlinuxnewb> im struggling with gparted
<Devyll> ikonia, the syntax is "useradd -G groupname username" ? I already asked this and you said no
<Agent_bob> have error >>> pt_chown: needs to be installed setuid `root'
<Agent_bob> The system has no more ptys.  Ask your system administrator to create more.
<lxusr> hello, anyone know dc++ deb package for ubuntu
<maximilion> Devyll, type man useradd if you are unsure
<ikonia> Devyll: no - thats not how you use useradd
<Devyll> ok ... thanks I'll google it
<ikonia> Devyll: useradd --help or man useradd, it's important you understand it before doing it, rather than me just telling you the commands
<ikonia> it
<ikonia> Devyll: don't google iut
<[dcr]> !useradd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useradd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Devyll: read the help/man file on how to do it
<natlinuxnewb> ikonia, There is no gparted in admin
<ikonia> natlinuxnewb: disk administrator - something like that, the tool is called "gparted" though
<Agent_bob> The system has no more ptys.  Ask your system administrator to create more.  <<< seeing that i'm this systems admin    what the heck is a pty ?     /dev/pty ?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: virtual terminal
<maximilion> ikonia, actually I have nothing like it my menu either :)
<ikonia> Agent_bob: what are you doing that gets that message
<ikonia> maximilion: use synaptic to install gparted
<ikonia> maximilion: then look
<Agent_bob> expect    spawn
<Devyll> ikonia thanks !
<natlinuxnewb> ikonia, I know what gparted is. Im using it in terminal. But i need a gui HD partioner. What you describe isnt there on my admin list.
<ikonia> Agent_bob: are you trying to do LFS by any chance
<realz`> when i enable twinview in nvidia-settings...my windows stretch to the 2nd display...how can i prevent it?
<maximilion> He might need to use Synaptic
<maximilion> hehe
<Agent_bob> ikonia no.
<ikonia> Agent_bob: ooh
<Agent_bob> ikonia just running an expect secipt   and when it tries to spawn a process it burps out that error
<mad_max02> morning :D
<ikonia> Agent_bob: one moment
<realz`> anybody?
<ikonia> realz`: saying anybody means nothing -
<jimcooncat> how to get tcl/tk 8.5 for gutsy?
<ikonia> jimcooncat: look if it's in the repo's
<mad_max02> can anyone tell me how can I turn off that annoying sound from pc speaker ?? I removed and blacklisted mod but I can still hear it when I play audio
<Ayabara> anyone with a dell xps m1530 about?
<ikonia> Ayabara: 1330 here - does that help ?
<Agent_bob> mad_max02 mute it.
<mad_max02> I did
<jimcooncat> ikonia: only for hardy, I requested a backport but no comments yet on it
<mad_max02> but I still hear some high frequencu sound when audio play on computer
<mad_max02> and its really getting on my nerves
<ikonia> jimcooncat: so you don't get it
<natlinuxnewb> I'm going to post something I dont understand. "Step 1.  Use gparted to create a new primary partition and format it to ext3."
<mad_max02> and I'm sure its not the speakers coz I hear it too when I turn speakers off :D
<jimcooncat> ikonia: I'd compile it but I don't want to screw up the 8.4 installation
<Agent_bob> mad_max02 in terminal alsamixer    scroll right to pc-speaker   and check it's muted
<ikonia> jimcooncat: there you go then
<Ayabara> ikonia, maybe. it has intel hd audio, right? I can't get my mic to work. in alsamixer all I see is Master and PCM, and something called "Mic as Output"
<natlinuxnewb> how do i use gparted to do that. I dont know how to read the devices in gparted
<mad_max02> Agent_bob, yeah dude. its muted
<mad_max02> I got NF570 Sli mobo it if helps anything
<fstabb> i cant isntall ebox-network, any clue why? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56047/
<Agent_bob> mad_max02 humm and you stil have sound from it ?   odd indeed.
<ikonia> Agent_bob: I wrote this about 2 years ago, it's still pretty valid and may help http://www.linuxfromscratch.org//lfs/faq.html#no-ptys
<neversaynever> hello. i have installed ubuntu on my laptop. can i plug a projector device and use directly? or do i need a configuration?
<Ayabara> ikonia, and the volume of the right headphone connector is much higher than the one on the left. any of this the case on your 1330?
<mad_max02> Agent_bob, yeah dude. Its what I say. Can it be maybe problem with drivers ?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: I suspect udev rules don't have enoough scope to add more devices
<ikonia> Ayabara: why are you asking me, I've not responded to any of your questions nor read any
<Agent_bob> ikonia no udev here.
<mad_max02> thats a HDA Nvidia with Realtek chipset
<Agent_bob> ikonia looking at your page.
<ikonia> Agent_bob: how can you not be using udev ?
<mad_max02> but I get all sounds right and all 5+1 speakers work out of the box
<ikonia> Agent_bob: ubuntu uses udev
<Agent_bob> ikonia simple  i removed it.
<ikonia> Agent_bob: that would explain it, just make the nodes then
<mad_max02> lol
<fstabb> i cant isntall ebox-network, any clue why? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56047/ | here is the configuration file it complains about: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56048/
<Ayabara> ikonia, "<ikonia> Ayabara: 1330 here - does that help ?"
<Ayabara> :-)
<Agent_bob> ikonia i really doubt that the device node is missing.
<ikonia> Ayabara: oooh,  yes, I've got a 1330, I missed the actual question though
<Agent_bob> ikonia it is probably more like a permissions issue
<ikonia> Agent_bob: you need a node per terminal, MAKEDEV only creates $X ammount
<ikonia> Agent_bob: yes, permissions are often a cause too
<Ayabara> ikonia, ah. I just wondered if you have (had) the same issues as me. in short: does you front mic work?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: some hints on that page
<ikonia> Ayabara: yes it does
<mad_max02> Agent_bob, do you maybe have a idea on what should I do ?
<Ayabara> ikonia, out of the box? all I can see in alsamixer is master, pcm and "mic as output"
<mad_max02> Agent_bob, hehe I just thought of something. I can cut wires of that pc speaker :D
<neversaynever> may someone help me?
<ikonia> Ayabara yup, no problems.
<ikonia> neversaynever: if you ask a question, people maybe able to
<neversaynever> i have installed ubuntu on my laptop. can i plug a projector device and use directly? or do i need a configuration?
<Ayabara> ikonia, ok. I'll go bug the alsa-people :)
<ikonia> neversaynever: plug it in, then use the gnome display manager to set your resolution on the external device
<natlinuxnewb> how can i make a new partition on my HD? Parted makes no sense to me.
<mad_max02> gparted
<ikonia> neversaynever: depending on how the EDID id displayed you may need some manual edits
<mad_max02> natlinuxnewb, use gparted dude
<neversaynever> manual edits in the Xconfig?
<natlinuxnewb> mad_max02, how?
<mad_max02> ?
<ikonia> neversaynever: maybe
<epsi> is new ubuntu coming on april? was it 8.04?
<mad_max02> type gparted ?
<Daviey> yes
<ikonia> epsi: correct
<fstabb> when in april
<epsi> ok
<ikonia> fstabb: no idea yet
<mad_max02> did anyone updated from lets say 7.04 to 7.10 with sucess ??
<natlinuxnewb> mad_max02, command not found
<ikonia> mad_max02: many people
<mad_max02> natlinuxnewb, dude use synaptics to install it if not found
<mad_max02> ikonia, and do I need to set everything up again ?
<mad_max02> or will my settings remain ?
<speedhunt3r> hi, is there a way to leave your network connection enabled when suspending the pc?
<ikonia> mad_max02: somethings you may have to tweak, due to new versions, new ways of doing things, but mostly should be the same
<ikonia> speedhunt3r: nope
<ikonia> speedhunt3r: it can "wake on lan"
<mad_max02> I'm looking forward to pulse audio
<natlinuxnewb> mad_max02, I search for gparted and cant find it under synaptics either. :(
<fstabb> i would like full support for creative x-fi fati1lity + pulse audio. :)
<speedhunt3r> ikonia, aw..i want it so that it leaves the connection on for downloads running but still suspends the pc
<ikonia> speedhunt3r: then you can't suspend
<mad_max02> natlinuxnewb, did you enable repositories ??
<natlinuxnewb> probably not
<mad_max02> go to software sources and enable universe, multiverse and other sources
<mad_max02> and try again
<natlinuxnewb> -.-
<natlinuxnewb> mad_max02, thanx for your help. I'm going to bed. Ill try to sort this out tomorrow
<Cew27> prince_jammys: can you do me a favour jammy
<caleb_> hey there everyone
<mad_max02> natlinuxnewb, lol np dude
<Agent_bob> ikonia ok mounting the dev/pts fixed expect   but now what the heck is that devpts file system ?
<mad_max02> natlinuxnewb, gn
<ikonia> Agent_bob: "device files system" basiclly
<Agent_bob> ikonia it's in ram ?
<ikonia> do you correct
<caleb_> Anyone know of a good tool for generating scripts? Preferably something with a GUI.
<Agent_bob> like /proc ?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: not quite, let me see if I can find a link for you
<Trel> Does anyone have a guide on how to configure a bloody 9 button mouse? This thing is really starting to get on my nerves.
<ikonia> Agent_bob: bit of a tricky one to explain
<Trel> The new X.org versions have depreciated most of what I've read.
<speedhunt3r> Trel, wow 9 buttons? you're going to pilot ur computer? haha
<Cew27> prince_jammys:  u there ??
<Trel> Four actual buttons and I'm assuming 5 different motions with the scroll wheel.
<Trel> left, right, click, forward and back for the scroll wheel.
<piju> hello
<caleb_> Newbie .xinitrc generator? Trying to make a remastersys livecd in virtualbox without a display manager
<rosebuntu_> hey funny stuff http://ubuntu.hubweb.net/bbs/zboard.php?id=ucc&no=32
<jscinoz> man some stuff is royally messed up now.
<maximilion> speedhunt3r, mice with many buttons are extremely useful for f.ex. 3D artists, and Linux should have the luxurious configuration options it deserves, in my opinion
<Agent_bob> URL's with & in them are evil
<rosebuntu_> http://ubuntu.hubweb.net/bbs/zboard.php?id=ucc&no=30
<rosebuntu_> funny interview i like Mark
<Trel> I've got the mouse detected with evdev. It is just a matter of mapping these buttons or actually getting them to do anything.
<speedhunt3r> maximilion, good point... a regular user like me couldn't see the use for 9 buttons though =p
<maximilion> Trel, let me know if you find an app that lets you map mouse buttons!
<Trel> I usually use a touchpad on a portable so I've never given much thought to more buttons.
<jscinoz> Whenever firefox is doing something (loading a page, autocomplete in URL), xorg uses 100% CPU, some times this is so bad my entire system hangs and not even sysreq can reboot, any ideas? seems like https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/38131
<Cew27> picard_pwns_kirk: hi
<picard_pwns_kirk> Cew27: yo
<Cew27> picard_pwns_kirk: be back in 30 seconds keep looking
<picard_pwns_kirk> k
<Trel> maximilion: I doubt I'll find anything that is very easy to use.
<maximilion> speedhunt3r, well those mice rock in browsers too... 2-directional scroll wheel, home/end to go all the way up and down, middle click to open link in new tab, one button to save link as... the options are endless
<saurabh> hi, how can i connect to a server using a client socket that is specifically bound to an ip address
<rosebuntu_> hey guys, let's smile ^______^
<Trel> xmodmap seems the best bet
<maximilion> one button for refresh, another for cut, another for paste...
<maximilion> Zey arr bjutifull
<speedhunt3r> maximilion, nice... it would take me a long time to get used to all the keys i mapped...so used to standard 3 button w/scroll
<dgjones> Trel, does anything in this help? I know its not ubuntu, but maybe something might give you a hint what to look at http://forum.freespire.org/archive/index.php/t-1638.html
<jscinoz> you could always go for the highlight=copy, middleclick=paste
<jscinoz> :P
<Trel> Linux is Linux unless you're looking for a step by step how to.
<Cew27> hey does anyone here know how to change what my mouse does ??
<picard_pwns_kirk> Cew27: edit your xorg.conf file
<Cew27> picard_pwns_kirk: thanks
<picard_pwns_kirk> no prob
<jscinoz> interesting..
<Slade^^> guys I want to make sure about this, when I install ubuntu it asks me to set "/" somewhere, so now I have a 40 gigs partition (I want to use it as my main) I have a 5 gigs partition and 512MB linux swap partition
<Trel> Be right back..
<Slade^^> where should I put that "/" on the 40gigs or on the 5 gigs?
<Cyr4x> mam takie coś
<Trel> I hate restarting X for every single change.
<Slade^^> those 2 (40 gigs and 5 gigs) are both ext3 partitions
<Slade^^> ...
<kkouwe> gettings this error, can someone help??
<kkouwe> debian 4.0 AMD64 gives : ibc6-i386: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.6.ds1-13etch4) but 2.3.6.ds1-13etch2 is installed
<speedhunt3r> Slade^^, put / as in ur root partition for ur 40 gigs
<Slade^^> and that 5 gigs
<Agent_bob> Slade^^ prolly the 5 and make home the 40
<ikonia> kkouwe: this is not debian support
<Slade^^> should be left as it is?
<Slade^^> ???
<speedhunt3r> Slade^^, for swap, use /swap
<Slade^^> and that of 5 gigs?
<speedhunt3r> Slade^^, or go to file system type, change to "swappable area" or something like that.
<rosebuntu_> hey guys, you are the one who make the world better
<speedhunt3r> Slade^^, for your 5 gigs.
<ikonia> kkouwe: debian support is in #debian
<trel> hm
<Slade^^> speedhunt3r, the swappartition is "
<Slade^^> linux swap
<kkouwe> ikonia: looks like they are sleeping over there :/
<jscinoz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/38131 is what im having atm
<trel> I'm curious if it will even do what I expect if I get them correctly configured
<rosebuntu_> 512 mb swap is sufficient
<speedhunt3r> yeah 5 gigs? insane.
<Agent_bob> rosebuntu_ i don't use swap.
<ikonia> kkouwe: sit and wait in the channel then, just because they are asleep does not mean ubuntu picks up #debians's slack
<jscinoz> thats nothing
<jscinoz> 8gb swap here lol
<speedhunt3r> i've got 1 gb and it hardly uses it
<kkouwe> ;) ok ok
<jscinoz> 4gb ram 8gb swap >_<
<jscinoz> dont ask.
<Agent_bob> speedhunt3r 5g / 40g /home sounds about right
<sangprabo> Hi, everyone. I want to delete all files which have "~" as suffix in ~/public_html. I did "rm -R ~/public_html/*~", but it didn't work. What kind of command should I do? Btw, if I do "locate ~/public_html/*~", I got what I want... Thanks
<rosebuntu_> 4gb ram doesn't need swap partition
<speedhunt3r> Agent_bob, it's not for me, it was for Slade ^^ but that guy left the channel.
<jimcooncat> I would like to get the prevu package for my gutsy. It says it's in universe, but aptitude can't find it. What am I doing wrong?
<jscinoz> *contemplates upgrading to hardy alpha*
<Agent_bob> speedhunt3r yes i know.  was only commenting   as you were.
<Trel> jscinoz: I've got it running now on a couple of machines.
<erUSUL> rosebuntu_: you need it for suspend to disk if you used and even if you never hit it a swap partition is allways a good idea
<Trel> jscinoz: Alpha really means Alpha this time.
<jscinoz> more broken than usual?
<Trel> don't do it unless you can afford to format the machine
<Trel> Oh yeah
<jscinoz> >_<
<Trel> Definitely more broken
<Cew27> hey all i just recorded a video using gtk-recordmydesktop and i would like to know how i can convert it to avi from ogg without loosing any quality
<jscinoz> these xorg bugs are really pissing me off though
<jscinoz> xorg eats 100% of core0 70% of core1
<Trel> You think it is bad in Gutsy you'll be crying in Hardy.
<Trel> ;)
<ikonia> jscinoz: your language is uncalled for and not welcome
<jscinoz> !
<ikonia> !language > jscinoz
<Trel> ikonia: A bit harsh, no?
<ikonia> Trel: no
<jscinoz> yeah just a bit.
<jscinoz> easy on the conservsauce :P
<jscinoz> lol
<Trel> ikonia: Yes I definitely think that is a bit harsh for such a commonly used phrase.
<ikonia> Trel: other words are used common - doesn't change anything.
<Yellow> hello
<Yellow^flu> :(
<speedhunt3r> i love wammu...it's a better app than what came with my phone.
<Trel> ikonia: I think the general idea of the channel is to provide people a reason not to use that language.
<jscinoz> *ignores the wannabe op*
<ikonia> Trel: no, it's to support ubuntu
<ikonia> jscinoz: carry on using the language then,
<Trel> ikonia: You can't tell me that you haven't used worse language than that when X has started to act up.
<Trel> Anyway.. back to my mouse.
<ikonia> Trel: not in a public Irc channel, no
<jscinoz> so what would your rather i say.. "This xorg screwyness is making me rather frustrated" - no thanks.
<Yellow^flu> we talking about swearing?
<Daviey> guys, this is seriously OT
<ikonia> Daviey: no kidding
<speedhunt3r> I agree, off topic...
<ikonia> just repsect the no language
<enzo> i'd like to share directories on my ubuntu server for windows clients like linux ones, are there better solution than NFS (security is a problem) and SAMBA (configuration is a problem) ?
<jscinoz> ikonia thinks "xyz is pissing me off" is bad phrase
<jscinoz> no language eh?
<jscinoz> ill say giberish then, who needs english
<Yellow^flu> ow, that's so American.... swearing is a healthy way to show your frustration. now let's talk about coimputers again shall we
<jscinoz> yes
<Ayabara> are there any decent p2p clients on ubuntu? I tried amule, but it had a bit too much junk in the search results for my liking
<jscinoz> mldonkey.
<Trel> Ayabara: Which protocol?
<Ayabara> can't blame that on the client maybe
<jscinoz> mldonkey has it, whatever protocol you need.
<Yellow^flu> anyone has had succes with the 64-vit drivers for the X-Fi?
<mad_max02> Ayabara, then u didnt search like you should
<Yellow^flu> *bit
<Ayabara> Trel, don't know actually. someplace where there is stuff to search
<Ayabara> jscinoz, thanks for the tip
<speedhunt3r> Ayabara, you could try gnutella
<mad_max02> Yellow^flu, I had X-Fi in my 64bit box
<Ayabara> mad_max02, maybe so. :-)
<jscinoz> ayabara, mldonkey itself is a daemon, you need an interface for it, try mldonkey-gui for a basic one, i'd go with sancho (not in repo, google it)
<mad_max02> Yellow^flu, but I got it out and sold it :( I'm using onboard chip now
<mad_max02> p2p like mule, torrent, dc++ ??
<jscinoz> i wish the drivers for 8400 cards weren't so fail at the moment. 8400 has major problems on all platforms thanks to lazy nvidia
<Yellow^flu> mad_max02: how did dyou get it to work? firstly it says "only 64-bit supported" although it is 64-bit - changed the uname switch in the ./install, then I get compiling errors
<Lionel_of_Marsei> Ayabara : try Nicotine (Soulseek net)
<rosebuntu_> smoking is harmful
<Yellow^flu> jscinoz: not only 8400, I went through hell and back to get my 8800GT installed -.-
<mad_max02> Yellow^flu, problem is that I got analog working.
<mad_max02> Yellow^flu, but I bought that card for digital out
<jscinoz> <3 envy
 * Ayabara is overwhelmed by all the suggestions
<Yellow^flu> mad_max02: my onboard works here too, but I really want the X-Fi to work ;)
<jscinoz> still keep around the nvidia xxx.run for when stuff breaks
<Trel> It is quite odd
<mad_max02> Yellow^flu, well, thats same as I had ATI graphic but sold it and got me nvidia :D
<jscinoz> yellow, afaik, x-fi = no drivers
<mad_max02> I just want it to work
<jscinoz> blame creative.
<Trel> Firefox seems to be ignoring the forward and back buttons. They are correctly mapped according to the output from xev.
<Yellow^flu> jscinoz: oh, I blame them, don't worry, but they did release analogue output only drivers - they just fail to work
<mad_max02> there are some posts of people managing to get X-Fi to work but I think its a 1 out of 10
<jscinoz> >_<
<Trel> I suppose I've mapped them, but I never told it what to do with them.
<Yellow^flu> and Creative has - after 2.5 years - provided OSS with the source
<jscinoz> are there any 3d benchmarking apps for linux
<Yellow^flu> unfortunately they forgot about all linux distributions use ALSA these days
<jscinoz> i've been using 3dmark03 under wine >_<
<mad_max02> jscinoz, thats bad
<jscinoz> i realise.
<jscinoz> lol
<mad_max02> jscinoz, u need opengl benchmark
<ikonia> jscinoz: there is one, however the name escapes me
<jscinoz> yes i know
<Yellow^flu> I don't think that running 3Dmark in wine gives you a good score :)
<mad_max02> maybe ask google ?
<jscinoz> dont know of any madmax
<abbe> glgears? ;)
<jscinoz> no
<ikonia> jscinoz: there is one that tests the card quite hard
<mad_max02> lol
<jscinoz> glxgears = not benchmark
<mad_max02> glxgears :D ahaha nice one
<jscinoz> what is it called ikonia
<mad_max02> I get over 20.000fps in glxgears :D
<ikonia> jscinoz: I can't think of the name, I've never used it, trying to find it
<jscinoz> didnt glxgears use to have a toggle you needed to show fps, and it was something like --i-acknowledge-that-glxgears-is-not-a-benchmark
<jscinoz> cheers
<Yellow^flu> (for something completely different: when will 8.04 release?)
<jscinoz> april
<Yellow^flu> ah, thx
<Agent_bob> mad_max02 well.  i get over 20fps too
<jscinoz> versioning scheme = Y.MM
<Yellow^flu> oh!
<mad_max02> Agent_bob, what gc ?
<jscinoz> i get.. barely 800 thanks to 8400 being fail
<Yellow^flu> I didn't know that was the logic behind their numbering
<Agent_bob> mad_max02 nv
<Yellow^flu> thx alot, jscinoz
<mad_max02> jscinoz, its not bad card. you didnt install it right
<jscinoz> np
<ikonia> jscinoz: this isn't what I was looking for, but may help http://globs.sourceforge.net/
<mad_max02> Agent_bob, lol :D what model dude :D
<jscinoz> thanks
<ikonia> jscinoz: thats not the one I'm thinking of
<jscinoz> mad_max, trust me i've got it isntalled right, but i have so many screwed up things on this system and the drivers for 8400 suck on both linux and windows
<Trel> Does anyone know if I need to use a program such as imwheel to give these buttons actual uses or is that done via some other method?
<Agent_bob> mad_max02 you missed the point.   "over 20fps"    duh.
<mad_max02> ah :D
<mad_max02> lol
<jscinoz> *points vaguely to 20+ page 8400 driver petition on nvnews*
<mad_max02> didnt read it right
<Trel> Heh.. I miss my touchpad already.
<mad_max02> large monitor and small font = bad reading :D
<feysalus> Hi, how do I change the default permissions of a CD-ROM drive? I can't access any files in the CD
<kane77> if I run a program through ssh if I logout will it be still running?
<caleb_> which 8400 you using? GS?
<Yellow^flu> but... the last nvidia driverpack contains as well the driver for the 8400, no?
<jscinoz> this is peculiar... anything opengl = 100% cpu usage (somtimes by ogl app, sometimes by xorg) yet glxinfo says i have direct rendering.
<Yellow^flu> I just can't imagine my 8800 will work and a 8400 won't
<Agent_bob> kane77 logout no.   if you kill the client end of the ssh connection  probably.   or if you use   --nohup
<Cuteboi> Hi Friends
<caleb_> Someone get me up to speed... I have an 8400... there's a problem with drivers? O_o
<jscinoz> yes
<jscinoz> on every platform.
<Cuteboi> May I come in ?
<Cuteboi> :)
<jscinoz> NEIN!
<jscinoz> :P
<Cuteboi> :D
<caleb_> what problem is there?
<jscinoz> basically, its slow as a wet sloth.
<Cuteboi> Lets play a small game here ... All u need to do is to guess the name of my country
<jscinoz> australia
<Cuteboi> nope
<dgjones> !ot | Cuteboi
<ubotu> Cuteboi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<subtle> hey people!
<Cuteboi> :)
<caleb_> hrm, i haven't had any issues... even running nwn2 in wine
<subtle> Anybody who knows if you can access windows in gnome from the shell? for example modify their positions?
<Cuteboi> oh
<Cuteboi> sorry sir
<subtle> I would like to write a "tile windows" shellscript.
<caleb_> problem im having is these weird faint "shadow bars"
<Cuteboi> then I'll leave this channel & sorry for disturbing u all
<O987987> which one should i download for my ubuntu 7.10. VMware Player 2.0.2 for Linux.RPM or VMware Player 2.0.2 for Linux.TAR.GZ file?
<Agent_bob> kane77 there is a little trick that i use to keep from having to hang around the ssh connection     "ssh blah@blah openvt -fc 12 -- do_something there"    the ssh connection only lasts long enough to start the app in the other console and closes.  but the app runs normally   and i can do what ever.
<kane77> Agent_bob, wow thanx
<Yellow^flu> (cuteboi was Indian BTW)
<jscinoz> ikonia, globs fails to build >_<
<Yellow^flu> O987987: the TAR.GZ
<ikonia> jscinoz: typical, I'm still looking for the one I actually meant
<O987987> anyone?
<Agent_bob> kane77 just remember what vt number you open.   and you can use the process table to check on it later.  or kill it or what ever.
<O987987> thnx
<jscinoz> cheers
<Yellow^flu> O987987: you'll have to comple it yourself
<Yellow^flu> O987987: there is a tool to convert RPM to DEB though, but it's not a good way to work
<dgjones> !rpm | 0987987, if its not in synaptic, I guess you'll have to compile it yourself, rpm is not recommended
<ubotu> 0987987, if its not in synaptic, I guess you'll have to compile it yourself, rpm is not recommended: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<O987987> thnx guys
<epsi> kane77: use "screen" program
<Yellow^flu> dgjones: : ah, yesn, alien was the program I meant
<kane77> Agent_bob, just one more thing.. I cannot connect directly to school server so I have to connect to other ssh server then connect to one school server and then to the school server I need to connect to.. hwo can I automate this?
<ari_stress> good evening :)
<kane77> epsi, hmm.. have to look how it works
<caleb_> so has anyone else had the "horizontal shadow bars" problem, and if so, found a way to fix it?
<Agent_bob> kane77 sure you can nest ssh commands.
<klee> t
<j2daosh> anyone in here ever done a mysqldump on their amarok DB?
<caleb_> searching the forums turned up nothing that could fix it for me
<daurnimator> hey all
<daurnimator> Startup manager assumes incorrectly
<daurnimator> where can I change my boot drive manualy?
<jscinoz> man i wish i had time to do a clean install
<jscinoz> but i had to do so much driver hackery to make this thing work >_<
<epsi> kane77: I use it for example to run irc-client in uni server. It keeps running when I logout ssh
<Agent_bob> kane77 you use public keys or type in a password ?
<miska> hi.. i need a program for linux to windows remote desktop..??
<jscinoz> miska, tsclient
<Trel> jscinoz: Which card do you have exactly?
<O987987> do you think if i run vista in VMware Player 2.0.2 for Linux my wireless sprint usb card will work?
<jscinoz> 8400M GS, core clock=400, memclock=600
<O987987> anyone?
<kane77> Agent_bob, password
<Yellow^flu> O987987: sure, just bridge the connection
<O987987> ok good
<O987987> thnx
<josemi> hi to everybody
<speedhunt3r> hi
<Trel> jscinoz: I'll give it a poke after I give this mouse a quick kick with xbindkeys
<O987987> i will try
<jscinoz> cheers
<jscinoz> ikonia, SPECviewperf?
<Yellow^flu> so, once more, anyone managed to get a X-Fi working in 64-bit ?
<jscinoz> nevermidn iknoia, misread the page that was linked on
<Agent_bob> kane77 well you would probably have to use expect to truely audomate that.  and i don't reccomend that. because the password would be in plain text form on your box.    but you can still nest the commands  and it will prompt for each password individually
<kane77> Agent_bob, ok. thanx
<Yellow^flu> ( aargh 39.5°C )
<Agent_bob> kane77 example   ssh blah@blah1 ssh blah@blah2 ssh user@final_dest command to run
<Agent_bob> you'll get prompted three times with that example tho ^
<ikonia> jscinoz: nope, that wasn't it either
<jscinoz> doh
<josemi> I new in this...how does it work? are there any other chats?
<Agent_bob> kane77 but adding something like that to a script will save a lot of typing.
<chafka> how can i costumize the setting of my lap top.. when i close it i want linux automaticly get hibernate..???
<josemi> how can i change chanel please?
<Yellow^flu> josemi: type /join #channelname
<Agent_bob> josemi /join #channel
<Yellow^flu> change "channelname" by the name of your channel of course
<josemi> thanks
<jscinoz> chafka, system > preferences > power management > when the laptop lid is closed
<jscinoz> you can have different settings for on AC power or battery
<Yellow^flu> what's the website again to post snippets?
<josemi> and how can i know the names of the chanels?
<dgjones> !paste | Yellow^flu
<ubotu> Yellow^flu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Yellow^flu> ah, thx dgjones
<Agent_bob> josemi don't do it.  but  /list   will list them all.    freenode is too big for that command   imo
<josemi> ok
<j2daosh> how do i either reconfigure amarok, or uninstall it so I can do a reinstall from tarbal?
<josemi> so I have to try and thats all
<josemi> thanks
<Agent_bob> j2daosh sudo apt-get remove --purge amarok    ???
<wers> how do I untar using the command line? :)
<Agent_bob> wers tar -xf filename
<wers> thanks Agent_bob
<Yellow^flu> Well, this is my output when I try to install the X-Fi for ALSA. I don't know what to make of it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56054/
<Agent_bob> wers man tar    for any additional switches you might want
<wers> #ubuntu is really much friendlier than other channels. hahhaa
 * Agent_bob like #kubuntu   not as busy.
<Yellow^flu> I prefer Gnome on KDE, really
<Agent_bob> Gnome on KDE ?
<Yellow^flu> I guess "on" wasn't the proper English word
<Agent_bob> Yellow^flu i was only talking about he channel really.  i don't have x installed
<Agent_bob> s/he/the/
<jscinoz> ikonia http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522813?
<Yellow^flu> Agent_bob: oh, that's hardcore, you're chatting from command line?
<Agent_bob> yeah
<jscinoz> bitchx is awesome for uber system borked chat :P
<Yellow^flu> what I miss in linux is a good mIRC alternative. Konversation, BitchX,... none of these is as good
<Agent_bob> yeah i'm the guy that doesn't use anythign everyone else uses.    no xorg  no partitions  no swap space no bash ....
<Yellow^flu> lol
<j2daosh> Yellow^flu: just use irssi
<Genjix> Hi all
<j2daosh> i use bash cuz i hate the lack of tab completion in csh
<Yellow^flu> j2daosh: after a quick glance that doesn't seem to give what I like. But let me tell you first why I like mIRC
<Agent_bob> j2daosh understandable
<Yellow^flu> mIRC gives one window in which different windows can be organized
<Yellow^flu> really handy if you are on lots of channels
<j2daosh> o...so you want something like say the 'chatzilla' extension for firefox :P
<j2daosh> if you were on a windows box right now :P
<Yellow^flu> no clue, I never used chatzilla
<j2daosh> well actually, it might have a linux port...not sure. when stuck with windows i use chatzilla (https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/16)
<recon> you could always try the seamonkey suite...
<Agent_bob> ikonia i forgot that you were looking for a definition of the pts fs.   if you didn't find one don't worry with it.
<jscinoz> ikonia, is it glmark?
<DrShtopor_> Ёптить, вас так много
<Yellow^flu> this not-so-pretty-screenshot does illustrate what I like about mIRC: http://upload.knuckles.me.uk/mirc-ss.jpg
<recon> !russian | DrShtopor_
<ubotu> DrShtopor_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<^root^> The title bar of all windows is gone....
<daurnimator> how do I find out the UUID of a drive?
<Yellow^flu> ^root^: did you enable compiz recently? that used to be a problem if I remember correctly
<infinito> does anyone know o good screecast make application?
<infinito> screencast application, i mean
<^root^> Yellow^flu, yup, and installed Emerald
<jscinoz> hmm
<dgjones> !screencast | infinito
<ubotu> infinito: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<^root^> infinito, are you talking about record my dekstop?
<jscinoz> 100% cpu usage on anything opengl, yet i have direct rendering... any ideas?
<Yellow^flu> daurnimator: "ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/"
<daurnimator> Yellow^flu: ah, found it, sudo vol_id /dev/sdf1
<j2daosh> ohhh! ok, yeah I dont know any like that
<infinito> ^root^: yeps, thanks!
<j2daosh> it would be nice to see one though
<Yellow^flu> ^root^: it's a known problem, but I can't remember the solution. you should google it and you'll find a solution fast
<Yellow^flu> daurnimator: oh, that was a possibility too
<j2daosh> maybe run mirc under wine?
<Yellow^flu> j2daosh: that's what I used to do, but I avoid wine if possible, so I'm using Konversation for now
<j2daosh> ok
<Agent_bob> amsn
<O987987> how do i download linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic from ms vista?
<daurnimator> how do I change the default menu.lst
<Yellow^flu> er... why would you do that, O987987?
<jscinoz> ikonia, nvidia perfkit?
<Agent_bob> !packages | O987987
<ubotu> O987987: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Yellow^flu> daurnimator: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<daurnimator> Yellow^flu:  when I edit it, its fine, but when i update the kernel or use startupmanager, it resets it to a default
<hhrocha000> hi
<Yellow^flu> daurnimator: did you use the "gksudo"
<Yellow^flu> ?
<daurnimator> what/where is this default stored?
<daurnimator> Yellow^flu: no...
<Agent_bob> daurnimator if you read the comments in the menu.lst it tells you how
<daurnimator> what does it do?
<hfmls> hi
<Yellow^flu> well, if you don't gksudo/sudo you can't save it
<daurnimator> oh, thats not a problem
<daurnimator> its fine when I edit it
<daurnimator> just when I a script changes it for me
<Yellow^flu> when you update the kernel it should only add new lines, not remove the ones you made yourself
<daurnimator> its grabs its defaults for somewhere else
<daurnimator> same with startup manager
<Agent_bob> daurnimator if you read the comments in the menu.lst it tells you how   i.e. changing the things in the "#defaults" section
<hfmls> guys, how doi use hdmi with ubuntu ?
<Shinji-> ^root^ do you have a nvdia?
<Agent_bob> oh i'm sorry.  i don't have grub.  never mind.
<Tyczek> X11 "charges" power from graphic card or from CPU most?
<stowaway> hello.. is there a apt-get for GTK+?
<Thirsteh> Synaptic stowaway
<hfmls> anyone pls?
<stowaway> synaptic?
<Yellow^flu> sorry, I don't have any experience with hdmi
<j2daosh> where are the X libraries? configuring amarok fails because it cant find them...?
<Agent_bob> !apt | stowaway
<ubotu> stowaway: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<j2daosh> is there a way to add an install option to apt-get install? like apt-get install amarok --enable-mysql?
<Ermok> Hi
<Agent_bob> j2daosh ummm xorg-dev  or something like that
<j2daosh> holy crap
<Trel> Okay
<Trel> Finally got that sorted out
<j2daosh> lol it's like 50 packages. I thought I had a complete install... guess i must have missed some packages ^_^
<Yellow^flu> an install is _never_ complete ;)
<Ermok> I'm having trouble with wirelesson ubuntu...
<piju> Ermok, what type of wireless ?
<Yellow^flu> Ermok: which trouble
<Yellow^flu> ?
<Agent_bob> j2daosh no.  when you start building things  then you have to have all the dev stuff and there is tons
<astro76> j2daosh: -dev packages are never dependencies for software, only for compiling
<Thirsteh> generally if an application complains that it's missing header/development files, you'll want to install the "-dev" version of whatever package it needs
<Ermok> ]I'm not sure by what type, butit doesn't connect
<Yellow^flu> oh, that's a very clear problem description Ermok
<Thirsteh> they aren't installed by default because they take up space and are generally only needed while compiling
<Ermok> Sorry >.>
<Yellow^flu> well, we want to help you but we really need more information than "it doesn't work"
<Agent_bob> !wifi | Ermok been here ?
<ubotu> Ermok been here ?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hfmls> ok, thank you. i wanted to use hdmi so i can watch movies in my tv :Si thought it was supported :| damn
<Ermok> No I havn't thanks, I looke dbefore but didn't find that. : )
<vix> I need some help mounting ntfs drives, i had to reinstall ubuntu and now my ntfs drives arent mounted. I cant either find them if I click Places->Computer.
<Agent_bob> Yellow^flu generally when one statement is that vague,  just look above it to see what they already said and it makes more sense.
<Agent_bob> !ntfs-3g | vix
<ubotu> vix: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<lxusr> hello, how to login in terminal with a specific user?
<lxusr> =]
 * Yellow^flu BRB, time for food and drugs (in the medical sense)
<Ermok> Thanks very much for that webpage, I have found my problem.. : D
<Agent_bob> lxusr ummm  sudo su - username   ?
<astro76> lxusr: open the terminal, then sudo su - user
<vix> Agent_bob, I thought Ubuntu 7.10 got ntfs3g installed out of the box?
<Trel> I'd say Ubuntu desperately needs a better way to configure multibutton mice.
 * Agent_bob </shrugs>   i dont do windows and i'm using the LTS
<hfmls> in x-chat how do i open 2 servers
<hfmls> ?
<Agent_bob> vix but the page has more than how to install ntfs-3g
<Yellow^flu> re
<Agent_bob> vix you asked how to mount them.  and that's what the page is focused on.
<Yellow^flu> yes, 7.10 has ntfs-3g out of the box
<vix> Agent_bob, okay i see..
<vix> Agent_bob, i installed the ntfs configuration tool now and started it and received an error message like this : $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<vix> Failed to mount '/dev/sdc1': Operation not supported
<vix> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<Yellow^flu> vix: force the mount
<vix> yell0w_, how?
<Thirsteh> vix, you can force it or you can boot Windows and reboot Ubuntu to clear the lock
<j2daosh> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Thirsteh> forcing a lock override isn't recommended if you dualboot Windows
<whabo>  can anyone help me to boot up xubuntu on a pentium II using the alternative CD .. as for i only have 128 MBS of RAM? and under the boot sequence in the bios it only has the option to boot from C only or DIsabled?
<Agent_bob> vix better to boot windows and let it clean the fs up first.
<fadey> Hi! Need help. 2-6-22-14 kernel fails to boot on my laptop. It falls into initramfs shell after failing to find a root partition. I see neither hda nor sda (or mapper) devices in /dev
<vix> Thirsteh, can you explain a bit whats going on.. windows is locking the ntfs drive ?
<j2daosh> i tried installing qt3-dev-tools (apt-get said it wa a substitue for qt3-dev) but still no joy
<Thirsteh> vix, Windows mounts and umounts drives too. If there's an unclean shutdown, the drive wasn't unmounted. If you force a mount in Linux, Windows might give you trouble about the drive
<Thirsteh> so like Agent_bob said, what you wanna do if you're able is to simply boot Windows, shut it down and boot Ubuntu so the drive gets cleared up
<vix> Thirsteh, Agent_bob : okay thank you guys, I will try that.
<vix> brb.
<whabo>  can anyone help me to boot up xubuntu on a pentium II using the alternative CD .. as for i only have 128 MBS of RAM? and under the boot sequence in the bios it only has the option to boot from C only or DIsabled?
<Agent_bob> fadey modprobe ide-generic  or ide-disk   and  ext3    then exit and see if it finds it or loops right back to the busybox prompt.
<Yellow^flu> and if you can't boot windows, just force the mount (I
<Agent_bob> fadey when you type exit in that initramfs (busybox shell) it tries to continue the boot process     incase you didn't know that.
<fadey> Agent_bob:  thanks. I'll try it. Should I regenerate initramfs image with those options?
<Agent_bob> fadey yes i've had to rebuild initramfs several times.
<fadey> Agent_bob: it's true. didn't know that.
<fadey> Agent_bob: thanks
<Agent_bob> fadey also the mknod command is in busybox too   you can make the device nodes if you want to.
<Agent_bob> like   mknod /dev/hda6 b 3 6       or   mknod /dev/sda1 b 8 1
<nomad111> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Agent_bob> but he didn't see that.
<Bad_boy> HI guys, Ubuntu sees my wireless network and it work, but the connection is very sometimes
<Bad_boy> The driver is rt61pci, shall i installed rt61 for improved perofrmance
<Agent_bob> !wifi | Bad_boy i do like that discription "very sometimes"  :)
<ubotu> Bad_boy i do like that discription "very sometimes"  :): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bad_boy> ok, most of the times
<Agent_bob> i have to went
<[gquit]bombadil> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Agent_bob> left
<_ruben> the disk partition tool that's used during ubuntu (server) install, is that also available as command after ubuntu has been installed?
<Ermok> Nice bot : D
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys
<Drk_Guy> How can i setup my gamepads?
<Drk_Guy> ...
<Ermok> I was just thinking.. damn why are so many people asking questions then I realised "Official Ubuntu Support Channel"
<vix> Thirsteh, now I can mount my ntfs again :D
<Thirsteh> :)
<Drk_Guy> How can i setup my gamepads?
<Drk_Guy>  vix, install ntfs-config
<Drk_Guy> it does everything
<vix> Drk_Guy, got it installed, but now it works out of the box :P
<vix> thnx anyway.
<Drk_Guy> kk
<Drk_Guy> How can i setup my gamepads?
<badboy_> ciao
<vix> Drk_Guy, hold on i know there is some program for that.
<Drk_Guy> kk
<Drk_Guy> so
<Drk_Guy> which is the app's name?
<otto_> cia
<cyril> salut tous le monde
<peleg> hey: when I try to enter "screen" I get this message: "Directory '/var/run/screen' must have mode 777." - any advice?
<Thirsteh> peleg, 'sudo chmod 0777 /var/run/screen'
<lxusr> hello all
<lxusr> how can i remove an user
<Thirsteh> peleg, then try the command again
<peleg> Thirsteh: but I don't want to chmod this folder to 777; why should I ?
<cyril> je cherche le nom du paquet pour msn
<vix> lxusr, in graphical mode try, System->Administration->Users and groups
<lxusr> vix, thanks
<Yellow^flu> cyril: c'est seulementa anglophone ici, tu dois aller a #ubuntu-fr pour aide en français
<vix> then select one and delete.
<Yellow^flu> *seulement
<Thirsteh> peleg, I'm guessing there's a binary there that needs to be executable by normal users, or a file that needs to be writable. It's not a huge security breach if that's what you're concerned about
<Yellow^flu> (cyril: soit, c'est amsn que tu cherches)
<Thirsteh> peleg, probably it's the latter since it wants you to chmod the folder
<peleg> Thirsteh: ok, but it is still weird. on my Debian I didn't need to do that.
<alek66> does anyone knows how to set audacious as my mp3 default application
<Thirsteh> peleg, I don't have a lot of experience with screen, sorry. You could try just chmodding it 0766 and seeing if it'll run
<Dr_willis> alek66,  right click on a mp3 file. check the properties/dialog box's - you set the default app in there somewhere..
<peleg> Thirsteh: thanks.
<vix> How do i set the default screen resolution when I log in? Everytime i log in I get a lower resolution than I should.. ( Got latest fglrx driver installed for my ati card )
<penguin92> hey every one im back with another sound prblem
<LadyNikon> vix: under the system section there should be a screen program
<furythor> I have problem with my external hard drive, it auto mounts to /media/<name> but root owns it and I can't change rights so I could write for it...
<penguin92> when i press mute on my keyboard it mutes the headphone channel in sound how can i change it
<vix> LadyNikon, yes been there.. but next time I log in, its choosing a lower resolution.
<LadyNikon> vix: weird.. mine has always stayed
<LadyNikon> vix: are you sure thats a resolution for your monitor?
<penguin92> prince_jammys: hey hey hey
<antool> a u nas snieg pada ... :-)
<LadyNikon> antool: english please
<dgjones> !pl | antool
<penguin92> can anyone help me with my sound problem
<ubotu> antool: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<vix> LadyNikon, yes im sure of it. cause I have to manually change resolution and its working fine, with compiz and everything.
<vix> LadyNikon, it used to do that before when I installed the graphic driver through restricted drivers, but then compiz didnt work, so now I installed it through envy instead.
<LadyNikon> vix: frequency?
<penguin92> anybody ????????????/
<vix> furythor, is it an ntfs drive?
<LadyNikon> penguin92: what is your sound problem? and please wait tils omeone can help you
<vix> LadyNikon, what?
<LadyNikon> penguin92: if you cant find it here. try the forums
<LadyNikon> vix: the frequency of the monitor.. its under the resolution
<vix> penguin92, whats the problem
<penguin92> LadyNikon: thanks my sound problem is when i press mute on my keyboard it mutes the headphone channel
<vix> LadyNikon, 75 Hz
<vix> its an 19" capable of showing 1280x1024, but I get 800x600 when I log in.
<LadyNikon> vix: have you checked to see that the resolution matches that frequency?
<penguin92> vix: as i said above when i press mute it mutes the headphone channel
<vix> LadyNikon, I guess i havent :S
<vix> penguin92, u dont want to mute headphone when u press mute?
<vix> LadyNikon, how do I check that?
<penguin92> no i want it to mute speakers
<LadyNikon> penguin92: what do you want to mute? I guess is a better question
<penguin92> LadyNikon: speakers of pcm 2
<LadyNikon> vix: check your manufacture specs for the monitor.. and see if the frequency changes for the resolution
<vix> LadyNikon, ok i try that.
<JuJuBee> I need help with cron ... I have a shell script that I was running via cron and it was working.  I changed the time to execute in crontab and now it is not working.  How do I debug cron?  The script runs fine if I run it from command line.
<penguin92> LadyNikon: so i want to mute speakers
<LadyNikon> i dunno what to do.  i was just saying if you stated your problem. And wait to see if someone can help you
<agame> anyone here?
<Asra> pretty much here yes
<Asra> can anyone tell me how to access the .bash_profile?
<jrib> Asra: why? what do you want to do?
<Asra> I wanna kill it :P
<cofeineSunshine> ;]]
<hfmls> guys
<Antscape> sup
<cofeineSunshine> y0y0y
<Asra> no .. I need to add a commandline to it .. its suppose to make a specific location into a standard name lol $BACKUP
<Antscape> :)
<hfmls> sometime ago i used a software named emessen
<hfmls> or somethin, now i can't find it, do u know that?
<Antscape> :-*
<Antscape> 8-)
<Antscape> 8-)
<jrib> Asra: gedit ~/.bash_profile
<Asra> thnx
<jpatrick> !ot | Antscape
<ubotu> Antscape: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cofeineSunshine> Asra, try to edit ./.bashrc
<cofeineSunshine> or look into /etc/skel/
<hagabaka> hmm
<hagabaka> what's /etc/skel/?
<jrib> hagabaka: when you create a new user, the files in /etc/skel/ get copied over to his HOME
<hagabaka> some OOo, iamge and music files but no plain text files
<hagabaka> :O
<hagabaka> starting from a recent release?
<Layla> hi
<agame> hagabaka are you chinese?
<jrib> hagabaka: no, it's been like that as long as I can remember
<hagabaka> agame: yes, how did you know?
<kaushal> hi
<Antscape> who needs help?
<Layla> me
<kaushal> what is the purpose of initrd.img-2.6.20-16-generic, System.map-2.6.20-16-generic
<ToxinPowe> hfmls, http://emesene.org/trac/wiki/WikiStartES ?
<kaushal> under /boot partion
<hagabaka> i didn't get them copied
<kaushal> I know vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic is the linux kernel
<jrib> hagabaka: how did you create the new user?
<hfmls> that!
<Antscape> lol nfi
<hagabaka> i mean, i didn't have the Examples dir
<ToxinPowe> hfmls, xD spanish name =)
<hagabaka> the installation disk did it fo me
<hfmls> thank you ToxinPowe  its a really ocol program, real cleans
<hfmls> spanish?
<hfmls> lol
<hagabaka> maybe /etc/skel/Example is new
<hfmls> hfml : helder filipe moreira leite
<hfmls> :D
<jrib> hagabaka: yes, a couple of releases
<keito> I've got a bunch of folders with music in and album art under various names, rhythmbox won't always display the art as it isn't named right.   anyone know of a way to resolve this w/o going through every folder and renaming them???
<Antscape> initrd.img is an initial ramdisk
<hagabaka> i started from edgy
<Antscape> penis
<Antscape> sorry
<Layla> is there someone so kind to help me with the installation of ubunt? i'm a total newbie
<Antscape> keito use a script to rename maybe
<keito> Antscape: thought someone would say that
<JuJuBee> What does it mean when you get a message telling you dcopserver not running, and you cannot login?
<jrib> Layla: the best way to get help is to explain to the channel in as much detail as possible and on one line what the problem is
<Antscape> rename *.jpg whatever.jpg
<keito> some folder have several images in
<keito> I'd have to create some form of filter to find keywords like cover.jpg folder.jpg cover etc...
<keito> not gonna be fun
<Antscape> then it will say are you sure you want to replace just do yes or no maybe
<Antscape> make a program
<keito> i got like 400gb+ an I in't sittingthere all night to do that
<keito> ;0)
<lxusr> i have deleted the user , but i can login with it ...
<lxusr> i still can login
<jrib> lxusr: how did you delete it?
<Antscape> make a program and use it to do it
<keito> looks like I shall have to ;0)
<keito> Layla: whats the problem
<Antscape> im not sure how to make a program in linux though cause i only use windows
<lxusr> jrib from system / administration / users and groups
<keito> hat you doing here then! lol
<keito> what^
<jrib> lxusr: is he still listed in /etc/passwd?
<lxusr> jrib, it seems yes
<Antscape> but then you wonder why im in here it was to piss people off but then i think i was banned so i pretend to be nice
<lxusr> i don't know really
<MatBoy> what nvidia driver can I use best ? the -new or the normal version ?
<lxusr> how to know this
<keito> Antscape: lol, i ditched win long ago
<jrib> lxusr: gedit /etc/passwd  and search for him there
<keito> still each to their own
<lxusr> jrib, yes, i fount it public:x:1001:1001:,,,,:/home/public:/bin/bash
<Layla> I've got ubuntu 7.10 i386 from the site, i've inserted the cd and i've started the installation. It stops when it arrives to load the drivers and dont' go. I tried two times but it stop always at the same point.
<keito> Layla: how long have you left it for
<jrib> Layla: and he is no longer listed in system -> administration -> users and groups?
<jrib> lxusr: and he is no longer listed in system -> administration -> users and groups?
<Antscape> i used ubuntu for a while last year, just didn't have enough program support so i stopped and i didn't know how to program in it do you?
<wickedwackguy> hi
<MatBoy> is there a big difference between the nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new ?
<lxusr> jrib, i delete it but when i enter again to users and groups he is listed again as user there
<furythor> Can wine be made to be ran by multiple users ?
<wickedwackguy> for some reason ubuntu says it cannot format the harddrive
<keito> Antscape: there are many ways to program in ubuntu. choosing whats right for you
<jrib> lxusr: in a terminal, what does 'sudo echo hi' return for you?
<furythor> or is even it is on someone's home directory ?
<Antscape> can you use c++ ? or c?
<lxusr> jrib: hi
<Pici> !ot | Antscape
<ubotu> Antscape: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Layla> five minute and the screen became black. if i press enter, it doesn't change anything.
<keito> Antscape: you can use it, I don't know it though.  I know a little java however
<furythor> Antscape yes and gtk+ is also uaws...
<jrib> lxusr: hmm.  Well try using "deluser" to delete the user
<Antscape> i like visual studio 2008 makes it so fast an easy with the autocomplete
<jrib> Antscape: stay ontopic here.  Ubuntu support only.  Thanks!
<wickedwackguy> for some reason ubuntu says it cannot format the harddrive. anybody an idea?
<keito> Layla: leave it a little longer perhaps, then try removing some internal hardware perhaps, wifi cards etc
<gimme_snuggles> Hi everybody!
<Antscape> jrib: want me to come over there and rip your fucking head off, shut the fuck up please
<keito> Antscape: gc++ is a c++ for ubuntu (i think)
<babo_> I'm being offered a broadband solution by a company that uses line-of-sight transmitters in my area and transmits over proprietary, licensed frequencies. What's the technical name for that kind of broadband setup ?
<keito> wickedwackguy: what drive
<wickedwackguy> •keito• the main drive. in fact there is only one and i want to install ubuntu as the main system
<keito> Antscape: well gnome anyhow
<Layla> Keito: i can't remove anything... it's a notebook, linked with nothing... no usb deveices or print machine
<furythor> babo_ that is still one type of wlan connection, I am not sure of exact name...
<keito> wickedwackguy: is this during install from a live disc or what?
<gimme_snuggles> wickedwackguy: so you just want to partition. format, and install ubuntu on the whole drive?
<babo_> furythor, hmm
<furythor> Babo_ and in which country this is ?
<keito> Layla: then try leaving it a while longer
<babo_> furythor, Ireland
<wickedwackguy> •gimme_snuggles• install it to the whole drive form liveCD
<maximilion> babo_, sounds like Radio LAN
<david08> hello, i just bought a new ipod that works good under win. what do i do for ubuntu, do i just plug it in?
<Layla> keito: let's try for the third time XD
<gimme_snuggles> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<bardyr> david08, try
<babo_> maximilion, micro-wave frequencies ?
<keito> wickedwackguy: what is the current filesystem of the drive
<maximilion> Well... it's not radio, but it's called that here
<maximilion> I would go for a cable connection if possible
<wickedwackguy> •keito• left overs from dreamlinux. ext3 and swap
<maximilion> It's only used in the remote parts here, where there's 2km between each house :P
<MatBoy> mhh, my 8600GT is not recognized with Xinerama :S
<keito> wickedwackguy: have you tried formatting in gparted from ubuntu (live disc)
<david08> bardyr: rythimbox opened
<furythor> Since I know that there is multiple technologies for wireless connection, but I really wonder how a frequency can be owned by someone ...
<b4l74z4r> i have a sound blaster card and i think that the sound is richer and more detailed in xp than in ubuntu, is it podssible that xp has "better" or different drivers than ubuntu?
<furythor> babo_ what kind ranges they give for this "line of sight" ?
<babo_> furythor, ranges as in ?
<babo_> bw ?
<furythor> any form...
<wickedwackguy> •keito• no, just the "normal" partition app that is in the installer
<furythor> like yards or meters
<keito> wickedwackguy: its strange as I've formatted a disc from dreamlinux for an ubuntu install and had no trouble
<maximilion> furythor, I think it's the usual super high bandwidth shared by all
<keito> wickedwackguy: gnome partition manager?
<lxusr> jrib, but how to remove user if he is still login in..
<lxusr> it is possible?
<furythor> is there any reason to install "wine door" ?
<babo_> furythor, they don't say. their contention ratio is 24:1, they offer up to 10Mbps/2Mbps. They don't say anything on ranges though ...
<jrib> lxusr: hmm, why not just log him out?
<szachista__> hi
<lxusr> jrib: can you tell me how please
<walkriver> hi
<szachista__> which option should i pass to program to run it with different locales?
<wickedwackguy> •keito• so your saysing i should try to use the partiton app first and then the live install?
<furythor> so that looks kind of weird for me...
<keito> wickedwackguy: yeah try to wipe the disc, then install
<lxusr> jrib, i am not on that user
<mattisdada> hi
<furythor> babo_ do they mention that will you get any kind connection box to your end ?
<keito> you need to run gparted (gnome partition manager) as root
<wickedwackguy> •keito• ok im booting up the other system
<szachista__> i want gimp to use english locales because it's easier to follow tutorial with that, but i can't figure out how to change it
<keito> good luck
<jrib> lxusr: well one way would be to reboot and never login with him.  Or, you can kill all of his processes with: pkill -u public
<gimme_snuggles> wickedwackguy: hey, is it not letting you commit the partition changes or the formatting changes?
<lxusr> jrib, understood,thanks
<keito> gimme_snuggles: looks that way
<wickedwackguy> •gimme_snuggles• both
<gimme_snuggles> keito: do u know which?
<Raizard> Can anyone tell me how to install World Of Warcraft with wine?
<b4l74z4r> i have a sound blaster card and i think that the sound is richer and more detailed in xp than in ubuntu, is it podssible that xp has "better" or different drivers than ubuntu?
<babo_> furythor, yeah, you get a receiever that you put on the roof
<rofrol> hello
<furythor> Babo_ and how connection comes to your computer ?
<wickedwackguy> ahhhh crap
<gimme_snuggles> wickedwackguy: oh both i see, and thats with the default installer on the cd? are you using a Gusty 7.10 install cd or a Live CD that runs the operating system from a cd?
<wickedwackguy> i gotta go to work in 15
<babo_> furythor, cable from the roof
<keito> b4l74z4r: yeah its possible... are you using alsa or oss?
<rofrol> how can i remotely connect to my pc if i am behind nat?
<wickedwackguy> •gimme_snuggles• default installer
<rofrol> i want to use ssh
<b4l74z4r> keito, i don't know, i'm using whatever is default
<wickedwackguy> •gimme_snuggles• on gutsy
<furythor> babo_ you mean lan cable ? or some other kind of cable ?
<dgjones> !ssh | rofrol
<ubotu> rofrol: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<keito> b4l74z4r: OSS i tend to find is better
<maximilion> furythor, surely any connection connects via RJ65 :)
<b4l74z4r> keito, ok, i'll try it out, thanks
<maximilion> babo_, I think you can choose any connection that suits your needs - if it has an external modem, it usually connects fine to your network port.
<gimme_snuggles> wickedwackguy: keito is right, u may be better off trying a different cd or program to repartition the drive. What error occurs when u try to partition the drive using the default installer
<maximilion> babo_, I mean that I don't think you have to choose anything special afraid that it won't work in Linux :)
<rofrol> dgjones, but i am behind nat
<wickedwackguy> •gimme_snuggles• yeah, im gonna give that a shot
<keito> b4l74z4r: type alt+F2 then gstreamer-properties to see what you're using
<furythor> Can wine be run by multiple users, even if I install it for me ?
<wickedwackguy> if GNOME didnt take this long ot load.....
<maximilion> bye guys
<babo_> maximilion, k thanks
<wickedwackguy> thanks for the tips! im gonna try them out after work!
<wickedwackguy> cya!
<gimme_snuggles> wickedwackguy: hmm
<beardedchimp> is there a way to turn the keys into a mouse when my mouse batterys run out?
<gimme_snuggles> i have a theory about wickedwackguy
<rofrol> dgjones, i think i need reversing ssh connection: http://www.vdomck.org/2005/11/21/reversing-an-ssh-connection/
<gimme_snuggles> does the ubuntu live mount partitions on the drive by default?
<gimme_snuggles> say existing linux or windows partitions?
<amenado> nope
<gimme_snuggles> it detects them but it doesnt mount them?
<dgjones> rofrol, i've not got any experience in setting up ssh yet, i can only point you at ubotu's info, maybe ask in a bit more detail in the channel, if anybody is around that can help, i'm sure they will
<amenado> correct, only detects them and do not mount them
<grezlam_> hi
<joshjacklin> has anyone ever used tvtime before?
<billenium> finally i reinstalled ubuntu :P
<gimme_snuggles> hurray billenium!
<aboo0ood> Hi guys, i have installed Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon on my Lenovo N200 laptop and i am facing a sound problem here, it does not work at all, can any one help !??!
<MatBoy> mhh, a 8600GT suck with ubuntu :S
<MatBoy> sucks
<MatBoy> it should be doable... but I doubt it for now
<billenium> How do i install a LAMP server on ubuntu 7.10 (without using XAMPP)
<gimme_snuggles> aboo0ood: i might be able to help a little
<dgjones> aboo0ood, this might be the answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=562654 - 5th post down in the thread
<gimme_snuggles> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mad_max02> anyone gaming on his ubuntu ?
<mad_max02> I'm looking for a way to run GGClient under wine
<joshjacklin> i was wondering if anyones used tvtime before how do you change the video source
<joshjacklin> it has set its self to default and it wont let me change it
<billenium> Whoops, nevermind, seems its really easy to install a LAMP server.(i just need these packages in synaptic:apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-serve... i think)
<mad_max02> lol
<gimme_snuggles> mad_max02: only game i play on linux has been Enemy Territory, which has a linux native installer and such. It also runs great
<gimme_snuggles> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<joshjacklin> !bulb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joshjacklin> lol
<mad_max02> gimme_snuggles, yeah. ET is a good game. I also play UT series and Q4
<billenium> haha funny?
<mad_max02> gimme_snuggles, I'm not a big gamer or anything but I just cant live without TD maps and warcraft :D
<pocketdrumme1> Is there any Linux alternative to something like Peerguardian?
<gimme_snuggles> mad_max02: oooh nice, i have a very old computer so i cant play much
<mad_max02> hehe
<gimme_snuggles> hehe
<gimme_snuggles> ooooo
<gimme_snuggles> weird
<mad_max02> how do you run ET:QW then ?
<Itaku> bbl i hate the alpha linux ubuntu and im switching back to current update... i cant run mirc on it .-.
<mad_max02> lol
<mad_max02> okay dude
<gimme_snuggles> not the new ET:QW
<gimme_snuggles> the old one :\
<mad_max02> ah :D
<mad_max02> lol
<gimme_snuggles> a mod of return to castle wolfenstien
<mad_max02> my mistake
<gimme_snuggles> quake wars I WISH
<mad_max02> lol
<gimme_snuggles> i need to rob someone of their gaming pc Grrrrr
<Asra> whats the replacement file for .bash_profile under ubuntu? ... cause if found the way to open such a file but it doesn't seem to exist
<mad_max02> I'm playing CnC3 Tiberium Wars as we speak
<mad_max02> windowed
<mad_max02> just to try out
<gimme_snuggles> ooo
<gimme_snuggles> are u using win/cedega?
<mad_max02> gimme_snuggles, well I have a fairly good rig but definitely decided to get rid of the Windoze shit
<mad_max02> yeah wine
<mad_max02> I have a 8800GT card laying somewhere but didnt put it in coz I dont wanna install Vista and game on my pc
<gimme_snuggles> i would go fully linux if i had better luck with wine
<gimme_snuggles> i know
<mad_max02> I'm just a multimedia user and I like linux
<aricz_> still you're trying tiberium wars with wine in linux.. :D
<mad_max02> yah
<mad_max02> just to see what it can do
<mahmoud2> mad_max02: CNC 3 is working with wine ? !
<mad_max02> btw as I said theres only one game I cant go without and thats Warcraft III and Tower Defence maps :D
<mad_max02> mahmoud2, OFC dude
<mad_max02> :D
<mad_max02> everything on max
<gimme_snuggles> thats odd
<mad_max02> only need to turn shader off
<mad_max02> whats odd ?
<mad_max02> gimme_snuggles, what games do you play in windows ?
<gimme_snuggles> only with tower defense it doesnt work?
<mad_max02> wc3 ?
<gimme_snuggles> in windows i used to play a lot more than i do now, star craft, counter strike
<gimme_snuggles> yah know all the classics
<mad_max02> all those games work nice in wine
<mad_max02> :)
<mad_max02> you can delete ur win partition now :)
<gimme_snuggles> i tried sc, and it had mucho problems
<mad_max02> nah dude
<gimme_snuggles> very sluggish
<mad_max02> u didnt try right :D
<pocketdrummer> Can someone walk me through installing moblock?
<gimme_snuggles> obviously
<gimme_snuggles> i thought maybe my system is to slow or somethign
<aricz_> why play games with win/cedega if you can play them natively in windows ? :))
<mad_max02> my problem now is how to convert 3x 500GB hdds into linux FS
<gimme_snuggles> but its quiet possible that it was a config problem
<nemilar> aricz_: to avoid a reboot
<mad_max02> aricz_, well windows was my primary and/or only system for years
<aricz_> I would reboot for better performance.. but I'm just crazy
<gimme_snuggles> the point is to get rid of windows
<aricz_> :]
<mad_max02> I installed linux few months ago
<mad_max02> and I never had so much fun with win as I had with linux
<nemilar> aricz_: yeah but at some point, you don't notice the performance increase... if you can get things working well enough in Wine, then there's no point
<mad_max02> btw as I said gaming is not my priority no more
<billenium> only took 10 mintes to make a LAMP Server
<billenium> lol
<mad_max02> and yeah I dont like MS and never did
<a_l_a_n> Only installed last night and already the stupid packman has itself in a twist. $ apt-get dist-upgrade  -> Couldn't configure pre-depend python-central for python-apt, probably a dependency cycle. HELP PLEASE :S
<gimme_snuggles> hehe billenium
<gimme_snuggles> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Pici> a_l_a_n: What release are you running?
<gimme_snuggles> Is lamp just a collection of programs used together to run a web server?
<nemilar> It sure works out nice how all the scripting languages start with P
<Pici> gimme_snuggles: yes.
<nemilar> gimme_snuggles: yeah, it's called a stack
<Bodsda> nemilar, perfect ;~)
<gimme_snuggles> cool
<gimme_snuggles> ty
<mad_max02> lamp is a good thing
<mad_max02> fuck I'm off
<a_l_a_n> Pici: Gutsy, Kubuntu
<mad_max02> c u people later
<Bodsda> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nemilar> !language | mad_max02
<ubotu> mad_max02: please see above
<mad_max02> lol
<mad_max02> :D
<TheLittlePrince> What is ubotu?
<Bodsda> !lol | mad_max02
<ubotu> mad_max02: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Pici> !bot  | TheLittlePrince
<ubotu> TheLittlePrince: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mad_max02> :D
<mad_max02> ok ok I got it
<gimme_snuggles> hehe
<Pici> a_l_a_n: Is this an upgrade or a fresh install?
<gimme_snuggles> max
<mad_max02> ya ?
<gimme_snuggles> did u have to do anything special to config wine? or specific games
<mad_max02> lol no
<gimme_snuggles> hm
<mad_max02> installed latest ver manually
<mad_max02> set it to emulate winxp
<mad_max02> and thats it
<gimme_snuggles> yes
<Bodsda> gimme_snuggles, sometimes you need to change the compatible os,.,.and sound device,.,.and run     winecfg    straight away
<rufus_> I have a ubuntu text-based install disc. When I boot into it, it completely ignores it and goes right to grub(which is broken). Is my CD corrupted?
<mad_max02> there are some DLLs that u need to download and copy
<TheLittlePrince> ubotu: How old are you? ^^
<mad_max02> but basically thats it
<mad_max02> TheLittlePrince, dude ur talking to a bot
<Bodsda> rufus_, have you set your system bios to boot fromm cd?
<gimme_snuggles> hmm maybe i should give it a try sometime again
<a_l_a_n> Pici: Fresh
<mad_max02> hehehe
<mad_max02> gimme_snuggles, trust me it works
<rufus_> Bodsda, i use the F12 boot menu
<gimme_snuggles> if i cant get it to work up to par ill chalk it up to my system being to dusty :P
<mad_max02> esp for older games
<Bodsda> rufus_, go into bios, and change the boot order,.,.just incase
<rufus_> it used to be a messed up version of gentoo, and I cant get rid of grub
<rufus_> i deleted all partitions with gparted livecd, and its still there
<gimme_snuggles> well the thing is, games like sc and counterstrike loaded and played, but had terribly bad frame rates and such
<Bodsda> !supergrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dgjones> rufus_, you need to check you bios settings to make sure that your computer is able to boot from cd before it tries to boot from the hard drive
<mad_max02> I'm off
<Bodsda> gimme_snuggles, mad_max02, please take your descussion to #winehq
<rufus_> i've booted from a CD before with the F12 menu
<rufus_> and it worked fine
<TheLittlePrince> mad_max02: I've never been here before. Thank you...^^
<rufus_> it even worked with a different ubuntu disc
<a_l_a_n> Pici: Maybe its because I changed my sources.list. Whats the best practice list?
<Bodsda> how do you remove an old broken grub loader?
<rufus_> good question
<dgjones> rufus_, do you still get the F12 menu and option to boot from cd? if so and its not working, you might need to redownload/burn a new cd
<bazhang> with a crowbar
<gimme_snuggles> Bodsda: naw its ok, just had a curious notion.
<Pici> a_l_a_n: Ah... that could be it.  Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<rufus_> dgjones, yes, it goes directly to grub, like the cd isnt even there
<Bodsda> gimme_snuggles, ok,.but its offtopic here
<Pici> !paste | a_l_a_n
<ubotu> a_l_a_n: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bazhang> heya Bodsda
<gimme_snuggles> Bodsda: roger that
<Bodsda> bazhang, hey dude ;~) how ya doin?
<Bodsda> gimme_snuggles, cheers ,.;~)
<TheLittlePrince> Bodsda: After booting Ubuntu CD, reinstall grub.
<gimme_snuggles> rufus: uve used the same cd on the same computer?
<Bodsda> TheLittlePrince, cannot boot cd because of grub
<rufus_> gimme_snuggles, no, it was a different one
<rufus_> i lost it
<Bodsda> TheLittlePrince, please direct your response on the issue to rufus_ ,.as its him who has the problem
<JuJuBee> Only one line in dcopserver file !:DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed networkIdsList argument is NULL
<JuJuBee> What does that mean?
<a_l_a_n> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56061/
<gimme_snuggles> rufus: different cd or diff computer?
<dgjones> rufus_, before you download/burn a new cd, you could try that cd on a different computer to see if works there
<Bodsda> a_l_a_n, that seems extremely small to me
<rufus_> gimme_snuggles, different cd
<TheLittlePrince> Bodsda: I've solved the problem before. Um... Can you change the order of booting in your computer?
<gimme_snuggles> rufus: aw ha, i would check the cd. its possible you didnt burn it as an image thus not making it bootable, or perhaps the download was corrupted
<Bodsda> TheLittlePrince, (rufus_) has the problem not me
<a_l_a_n> Bodsda: Shrug. New install. The only additions were because I wanted stuff like MPlayer that didnt seem to be in the default. Post your?
<gimme_snuggles> rufus: try it on a different computer would be my suggestion, like dgjones said
<Bodsda> a_l_a_n, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56062/
<rufus_> how can I un-install a broken grub loader
<gimme_snuggles> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bodsda> rufus_, have you got a windows machine available?
<rufus_> Bodsda, im on it
<Bodsda> rufus_, put the problematic hardrive in that machine and fully format it
<gimme_snuggles> Bodsda: are you in here often? i just started comming in about a day ago
<rufus_> Bodsa, that is a desktop, this is a laptop.
<a_l_a_n> Bodsda: THanks. TRtying it now
<rufus_> that wont work
<Bodsda> gimme_snuggles, yer i am,.,.but wont be for the next week,.,.half term,.,.im usually here every day
<Bodsda> rufus_, ah,.ok,.,.damn
<mahmoud2> mad_max02: back .. what's OFC? is that of course ?
<gunce> ý have server IRC unreal3.2.6 soo ý have problem for attacks trojan have can I du that for stop attack'ing
<gimme_snuggles> Bodsda: coolio
<rufus_> Bodsda, maybe I can boot into gentoo livecd and reinstall it
<Bodsda> !find supergrub
<ubotu> Package/file supergrub does not exist in gutsy
<pocketdrummer> Can someone break these instructions down in tard terms? "To manually build the current version you need a "deb-src ..." entry in your apt sources.list. The source is the same for all Debian and Ubuntu flavours. 	 	mkdir moblock cd moblock apt-get build-dep moblock apt-get source moblock cd moblock-0.8 dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot 	 	
<pocketdrummer> oops.
<Bodsda> rufus_, shouldnt need to,.,.you can try though
<pocketdrummer> Ignore that.
<rufus_> Bodsa, is there a livecd that I can use just to get a shell on the computer? =\\
<gunce> ý have server IRC unreal3.2.6 soo ý have problem for attacks trojan have can I du that for stop attack'ing
<walko> Hey, gmplayer keeps on hanging with pulseaudio 0.9.6, does anyone know a solution ?
<a_l_a_n> Bodsda: Do I need to worry about these messages from apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56064/
<Bodsda> rufus_, im out of my depth here,.,. you can use recovery (cli shell) but you need a working grub -- tmk
<rufus_> gah
<Pici> a_l_a_n: No, you dont need to worry, but I suggest you remove those repos from your sources.list.
<gimme_snuggles> rufus: one second
<rufus_> it WOULD work, but I deleted the config file
<Bodsda> a_l_a_n, the ones about cd's = no  ,.,. the ones bout keys = possibly ,.,.were seeing those keys alot in here recently,.,.not sure how to fix im afraid
<gimme_snuggles> rufus: i think all you need to do is pop in a live cd, and craft a grub command telling to install to the mbr using a config file u edit
<Bodsda> Pici, what do the problematic repo's contain?
<Pici> a_l_a_n: The key errors are for 3rd party repos that you dont need.
<Bodsda> ah 2 birds
<Pici> Bodsda: Wine, and something else I don't recognise.
<rufus_> gimme_snuggles, a livecd for what?
<rufus_> this computer has problems with GUI livecd's
<dgjones> Bodsda, its Screenlets
<a_l_a_n> Bodsda: K. Thanks. Doubtless I shall be back with more errors shortly.
<gimme_snuggles> rufus: are u trying to fix your grub boot loader right?
<rufus_> yesh
<Bodsda> dgjones, ah,.ok,.cheers
<gimme_snuggles> rufus: what live cd do u have
<rufus_> text-based
<rufus_> and text-based kubuntu, too
<Bodsda> rufus_, for what distro?
<gimme_snuggles> rufus: thats fine u dont need a GUI to repair the grub loader
<rufus_> Ubuntu
<dgjones> Bodsda, I was looking at them last night, seems to be in the repo's for Hardy when its released, but 3rd party repo for Gutsy etc
<Bodsda> rufus_, gutsy?
<rufus_> yeps
<kostkon> Pici, please add the wine for the wine repo from here: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb and keep it in your sources.list. it's useful
<redmonkey> i'm looking forward to hardy
<kostkon> Pici, the key not the wine, sorry
<gimme_snuggles> rufus: as long as the OS has grub installed, which gutsy i do believe does
<Bodsda> rufus_, when someone asks what distro they want this sort of answer ,.,. ubuntu 7.10 or ubuntu gutsy  ,.,.just to let you no
<Pici> kostkon: I have no need for it.
<rufus_> okay
<Bodsda> dgjones, so do they work ok for hardy?
<rufus_> i think the CD might be corrupted, and I might need to configure my BIOS to boot cd first
<gimme_snuggles> rufus: so, what is your hard drive, partitioning, and operating system setup
<kostkon> Pici, ok, then remove it. but you could add the key and get rid of the warning message you get about it
<a_l_a_n> Bodsda: And here we are >:( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56065/
<rufus_> gimme_snuggles, partitions are set up
<TheLittlePrince> refus_: Have you changed the resolution before starting X server on GUI livecd?
<dgjones> Bodsda, I don't know, I've not tried, i was looking for something like that for my gutsy machine last night, thats all I know at the minute
<Pici> kostkon: a_l_a_n was the one with the error, not me ;)
<kostkon> Pici, ooops!
<rufus_> i have /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda2 - I plan to put Ubuntu on one, and Kubuntu on the other (Gutsy)
<kostkon> Pici, sorry :(
<ThreeFingerPete> what would stop an application from just running from one day to the next, with no changes to ubuntu?
<Bodsda> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend python-central for python-apt, probably a dependency cycle.
<Bodsda> fix anyone?
<rufus_> ThreeFingerPete, what application?
<Pici> Bodsda: You too?
<Pici> Bodsda: hrmm... /me looks
<a_l_a_n> There are a few results in google but no fixes ...
<Bodsda> Pici, no, was just asking whole channel,.,.lol
<ThreeFingerPete> rufus_: unfortunately, its a game, BosWars
<uzbek> hi everybody! where can i get repository list for gutsy?
<rufus_> anyway, will ubuntu livecd creat a swap partition for me?
<ThreeFingerPete> rufus_: A double click simply has no effect. no disk access even
<Pici> rufus_: yes.
<Bodsda> uzbek, your repo's or default ones?
<gimme_snuggles> rufus: yes
<rufus_> ThreeFingerPete, what game?
<rufus_> ok
<rufus_> i see
<joaquin> h
<gimme_snuggles> rufus: so what are u trying to accomplish? are u simply trying to boot from cd and its not working?
<uzbek> Bodsda, i have installed gutsy as virtual os, now i have only one line in sources.list: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main
<Bodsda> !enter > rufus_     please read pm from ubotu
<ThreeFingerPete> rufus_: its called boswars - http://www.boswars.org/
<uzbek> Bodsda, i wonna add some other repos
<Pici> Bodsda: System>Administration>Software Sources
<rufus_> gimme_snuggles, thats not going to work, im not at home with my other computer. ;) im just trying to get some options
<Bodsda> uzbek, ok, you need the default list,.,.i dont know where to get it though,.,.;~)
<Pici> uzbek: System>Administration>Software Sources
<Pici> Bodsda: sorry about that.
<uzbek> Bodsda, thanx anyway!
<Bodsda> Pici, where would i find the default list, not my one ,.,.tis ok
<gimme_snuggles> rufus: but what is your goal. you are going to try and boot from cd and install linux onto a computer is that all?
<rufus_> ThreeFingerPete, right click the game -> run/open
<uzbek> Pici, i don't have graphics yet, just console, i need the repos to install gnome :)
<rufus_> or highlight it, and hit enter
<Pici> uzbek: This should work then: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56063/
<Bodsda> Pici, why give him backports?
<gimme_snuggles> rufus: but what is your goal. you are going to try and boot from cd and install linux onto a computer is that all?
<Pici> Bodsda: Why would you not?
<pocketdrummer> I followed the instructions here: http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/  to Build my own package. I got done with the steps, but now I don't know what to do to install it! Please help.
<Bodsda> Pici, is the default sources.list available on the livecd for me to copy off?
<a_l_a_n> Bodsda: If I try install python-central it seems to suggest OpenOffice is involved in the problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56067/
<clusty> hey
<Pici> Bodsda: I don't know.
<Bodsda> Pici, because its not default
<ThreeFingerPete> rufus_: no effect, no disk access when i click the elf in the folder
<uzbek> Pici, thank you very much!
<clusty> how can I mount a smb thing such that only root can read/write the contents?
<Pici> Bodsda: Mine is just condensed and missing most of the comment cruft.
<clusty> tried umask=077 and wont work
<tim168> i want to search a term inside a bunch of files and then see in which files the term is found, how can i do that ? thanks
<rufus_> ThreeFingerPete, did you try to highlight it and hit enter/return key?
<Bodsda> Pici, ok,.,.;~)
<Bodsda> a_l_a_n, do            sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gimme_snuggles> clusty: you can define it in the fstab or with the mount command
<clusty> gimme_snuggles, //192.168.178.100/backup /var/backup cifs username=xxx,password=xxxx,umask=0077,uid=root   0         0
<rufus_> ThreeFingerPete, is this running through WINE?
<tim168> i can do ls * | grep searchterm, and it finds the term several times, but i don't know in which files it is found, how can i see that ?
<Bodsda> tim168,      ./file.text | grep hello          will find the word hello in a file called   file.text  in the directory your in
<clusty> gimme_snuggles, thats my fstab line
<ThreeFingerPete> rufus: no, its native and a highlight/return has the same lack of effect
<pizaninja> hi,maybe someonde could help me...
<tim168> Bodsda, can i get grep to show in which file it found a match ?
<a_l_a_n> Bodsda: upgrade finished w/o error but the dist-upgrade still fails.
<rufus_> ThreeFingerPete, can you run it through the terminal?
<mandy18> Hab ein Video gemacht mit meiner Freundin wie ich zu Hause unter der Dusche stehe, wer es mal sehen will kuckt jetzt mal auf meine Homepage:    http://www.mandymaus.de
<gimme_snuggles> clusty: and it mounts fine, but instead of having it RWX for every user u want root to own it?
<bazhang> ask away pizaninja
<pizaninja> I use Ubuntu with thunderbird and my SMTP server really sucks...
<pocketdrummer> After I build my own package, how do I install it?
<mandy18> Hab ein Video gemacht mit meiner Freundin wie ich zu Hause unter der Dusche stehe, wer es mal sehen will kuckt jetzt mal auf meine Homepage:    http://www.mandymaus.de
<clusty> gimme_snuggles, yes
<clusty> gimme_snuggles, permissions are too lax
<ThreeFingerPete> rufus: i just tried it on my xp machine and its problematic there too.
<Bodsda> tim168, not sure ,.,. you might have more luck with your question in   #bash   or    #ubuntu-programming
<pizaninja> my email : xxx@yahoo.com
<rufus_> hmm
<a_l_a_n> Bodsda: Oh no wait, upgrade holds a ton of pakages back ...
<gimme_snuggles> clusty: ok one second let me look at ure fstab line
<pizaninja> i does not work well
<ThreeFingerPete> rufus: I'll try terminal now
<tim168> Bodsda ok tnx
<bazhang> mandy18 wrong channel for that
<rufus_> then theres a problem with the game, not your operating system
<Bodsda> tim168, no probs
<pizaninja> He refuse one connexion ever 2
<pizaninja> over
<Bodsda> a_l_a_n, which ones?
<pizaninja> so, i'm looking a smtp server without authentification, better than yahoo one
<tim168> Bodsda hehe, it's option -H to print filename for each match :)
<clusty> gimme_snuggles, whats the unmask for u+rwx o-rwx ?
<ThreeFingerPete> rufus: with terminal i get a floating point exception
<Bodsda> tim168, cool ;~) ,.,. remember    man grep    and grep --help    will give you help
<a_l_a_n> Bodsda: Practically all of them it would appear: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56068/. Google told me I had to do dist-upgrade to fix this.
<pizaninja> anyone know a smtp server without authentification ?
<pizaninja> anyone know a public smtp server without authentification ?
<Bodsda> a_l_a_n, distro?
<a_l_a_n> Kubunut 7.10
<tim168> Bodsda yes found that in man grep, but now it says "standard input" instead of a file, because i made a pipe :s
<ThreeFingerPete> rufus: thank you for your kind assistance
<Bodsda> !repeat > pizaninja    please read pm from ubotu
<gimme_snuggles> clusty: im not sure
<Bodsda> tim168, good stuff
<pizaninja> Bodsda : well, it was not exatly a repeat, but a correction...
<Pici> !offtopic | pizaninja
<ubotu> pizaninja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tim168> Bodsda well almost, i want to get it to show the filename instead of 'standard input'
<pizaninja> ok thx
<bazhang> http://www.scalix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Configuring_Sendmail_with_smarthost_Ubuntu_Gutsy pizaninja this might help
<rufus_> no problem, ThreeFingerPete
<Bodsda> tim168, all i can suggest is those channels and the man and --help files,.,.sorry
<pizaninja> bazhang : thx, i'll try
<hend> Hi, I can't get any TTY consoles. I am running 7.10 (32bit) and have a ATI radeon 2600 gfxcard (running gflrx). When I try get to a console from X using ctrl+alt+F* all I get is a blank screen. After this I can't even get back into X, so I have to do a hard reset to get it to work again. This is a known bug, but all the workarounds I found (fbcon, radeonfb) don't seem to work for me. Anyone know what I can try?
<bazhang> np
<cinex> hi folks.
<cinex> |Can anybody recomend a mini-pci express wifi card. one that will go into monitor mode. pci-express would be ok too
<gimme_snuggles> clutsy: i think for the UID u have to use the UID for root
<bazhang> cinex not really a ubuntu support question; you might try #networking
<gimme_snuggles> clutsy: and not the name "root"
<cinex> I will try bazhang. but I bet you they send me here
<gimme_snuggles> clutsy: the UID for root is 0
<clusty> gimme_snuggles, what about the umask?
<prince_jammys> clusty: rwxrwx--- is umask 007
<prince_jammys> clusty: bond, james bond
<prince_jammys> clusty: its the opposite of chmod like permissions
<redmonkey> is it possible to hide (not completely remove) the upper panel in gnome and get it back without much trouble?
<gimme_snuggles> prince_jammysL thanks, im not up to date on my umask codes
<gimme_snuggles> !umask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bodsda> redbox, right click on bar->properties-->autohide
<gimme_snuggles> !unmask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmask - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> clusty: zeros because you mask nothing when you do rwx, seven because you mask everything with ---
<clusty> prince_jammys, right
<clusty> prince_jammys, lemme check
<redmonkey> Bodsda: ahh, thanks a lot!
<Bodsda> redbox, no probs
<clusty> -rwxrw-rw- 1 root users
<clusty> is the outcome
<gimme_snuggles> prince_jammys: how do the numerals equate to the characters?
<mino> anyone installed mail server with this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto . And get SASL working with crypted password in the mysql database
<gimme_snuggles> prince_jammys: or i will just look it up :P
<prince_jammys> gimme_snuggles: do you know normal permissions like chmod 755 and such?
<pocketdrummer> How do I remove a stubborn directory?
<clusty> prince_jammys, for chmod you have 1=read,2=write,4=exec
<clusty> so rwx=7
<clusty> r=1
<a_l_a_n> Okay. REverting to the original sources.list resolves all problems. Comparing it to the sources.list suggested here the most striking difference appears to be that the original uses dapper rather than gutsy. How to proceed?
<prince_jammys> clutsy right, with umask it's the binary inverse
<clusty> prince_jammys, but still wont work
<pocketdrummer> How do I remove a directory that has contents still in it?
<Bodsda> a_l_a_n, what distro are you using?
<gimme_snuggles> prince_jammys: oo i see thats easy enough then
<prince_jammys> clutsy with umask you write what you CANT do
<clusty> pocketdrummer, rm -rf
<gimme_snuggles> Thanks guys :P
<Bodsda> pocketdrummer, look at the    man rm   or   rm --help
<jessid> hello. some idea of a command that allows me to separate a plain text file into words????? thanks
<clusty> prince_jammys, tempted to blamu linux for not working
<clusty> :D
<a_l_a_n> Bodsda: Kubuntu 7.10
<Bodsda> clusty, please only recommend that command when accompenied with a warnin
<Bodsda> a_l_a_n, then the gutsy would be better then dapper
<clusty> Bodsda, i understand :D
<prince_jammys> clusty: what's happening? mounting something?
<Kuroachia> Is there a wine support chnnel?
<golemz> Oh dear.. I suspect my BIOS has juggled around the order of my drives
<clusty> prince_jammys, wrote you the outcome
<clusty> prince_jammys, -rwxrw-rw- 1 root users
<golemz> I've restarted, and now upon boot I get error 15 file not found
<a_l_a_n> Bodsda: YOu would think, but it just dont work. Is it normal for the default sources to use dapper when the version is actually gutsy?
<Bodsda> Kuroachia, #winehq
<clusty> is what comes if i set umask=007
<Kuroachia> Bodsda:  Thankyou
<gimme_snuggles> prince_jammys: hes trying to mount a smb share as root only, no other user
<golemz> How can I see a list of boot files/devices at the grub shell?
<Bodsda> a_l_a_n, not sure,.,.wasnt about for the dapper or fiesty releases
<Bodsda> Kuroachia, no probs
<prince_jammys> gimme_snuggles: clusty oh i have no idea how to do that --- i came in when i saw the umask thing
<clusty> prince_jammys, i give up
<clusty> :D
<gimme_snuggles> clusty: no! im still researching it
<gimme_snuggles> clusty: <3
<clusty> ok ok
<clusty> :D
<JinRoh> Hello I need help
<JinRoh> How do I know what "hd0,0" to use for widnows vista if it is in sda1?
<gimme_snuggles> clusty: did u change that uid?
<JinRoh> How do I know what "hd0,0" to use for widnows vista if it is in sda1? (IN GRUB)
<clusty> yes
<clusty> uid=0
<gimme_snuggles> k
<Bodsda> !enter > clusty , gimme_snuggles      please read pm from ubotu
<clusty> sorry
<a_l_a_n> Arghhh ... Changing all dapper to gutsy in the original sources causes the python-central/python-apt dependency cycle. God I wish Id installed Gentoo.
<gilos> anyone recommend a good/easy to use/clientless snmp monitoring system that has a nice console to monitor utilization of many systems?  (free would be nice too)
<Bodsda> clusty, ty
<clusty> JinRoh, did not understand
<JinRoh> clusty, I need to boot vista from grub
<JinRoh> the entry for windows was removed... I need to add it manually
<Bodsda> a_l_a_n, keep as dapper then?
<JinRoh> Vista is in SDA1 what root        (hd0,0)?
<clusty> JinRoh, http://www.pronetworks.org/forum/about78184.html#dualboot
<clusty> you gotta use chainboot+1
<golemz> Hi - After restarting, grub can't find my boot partition/kernel.  What livecd should I use to enable me to select which partition to boot off?
<cinex> golemz: what distro do you run ?
<golemz> gutsy
<theDtTvB2> Hello, I am using Ubuntu on my laptop and I have enabled two finger scrolling. When I use it it is too fast. What should I do?
<pingu> what plugin do i need to play a video from my digital camera
<golemz> been running great for 2 weeks, then got a degraded raid5 (not the boot partition) so i rebooted to rebuild, and now error 15 at grub :\
<pingu> the message is this "Totem could not play 'file:///media/disk/DCIM/101MSDCF/MOV00131.MPG'."
<a_l_a_n> Bodsda: But thats not a solution is it? Will I not be using version d of software that is now on version g?
<cinex> golemz: i know that you can replace the grub install with a debian install cd. there must be a way to do it from the ubuntu disk. have you googled?
<prince_jammys> pingu: are you able to play other .mpg files?
<pingu> prince_jammys: i dont know first time i have tried
<clusty> pingu, you need gstreamer plugins if i am nmopt mistaking
<Bodsda> a_l_a_n, your problem is strange,. im not sure what to suggest,.,.s it a clean install?
<clusty> pingu, install all of them since I don't know exactly
<golemz> i'm currently googling, i'll continue to do so
<pingu> clusty: thanks ill try that
<prince_jammys> pingu: go ahead and install ubuntu-restricted-extras too if you want, for other file formats (maybe including some mpg)
<a_l_a_n> Bodsda: Brand spanking new. I am uninstalling OpenOffice using the original sources in the hope that it is related to the dep cycle when using the gutsy sources.
<Bodsda> a_l_a_n, when you do a fresh install,. did you immediately do    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade      ??
<luisen> somebody helpme????
<Pici> !ask | luisen
<ubotu> luisen: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<a_l_a_n> Bodsda: NO, probably not immediately, but not too long afterwards.
<Bodsda> !helpme > luisen         please read pm from ubotu
<Bodsda> a_l_a_n, then i would think its a bad cd burn or bad install ,.,. not sire what else to suggest im afraid
<luisen> i need change my ip
<Bodsda> luisen, so change it
<a_l_a_n> Bodsda: Okay. Well Ill keep at it. THanks for the suggestions.
<luisen> i dont know doed
<luisen> do*
<Bodsda> a_l_a_n, sorry i couldnt help more,.,.
<johnnybirdman> anyone able to hotplug a esata drive?
<Faust-C> ubuntu doenst have a frostwire pkg
<Bodsda> !find frostwire
<clusty> Bodsda, you seem knowledgeable. any clue how to mount a thing such that only root has access to it?
<ubotu> Package/file frostwire does not exist in gutsy
<jeffMASTERflex> luisen: log into to your router and change the ip settings
<prince_jammys> frostwire is no longer in apt, has to be downloaded from web
<Bodsda> Faust-C, true
<Odd-rationale> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jeffMASTERflex> Faust-C: the frostwire website should have an ubuntu package on there
<golemz> cinex: Managed to boot my install by simply booting off the livecd and choosing 'boot from first hdd' at the graphical menu ;p
<Bodsda> clusty, fstab and set as owner root,.,.not sure how to do it though
<Bodsda> golemz, good stuff!
<cinex> golemz: that means your boot sector is fine.
<jeffMASTERflex> clusty: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<roddersg> can anyone give me a clue on how to adjust colours on the gnome desktop, somehow they don't look right
<pawan> hi
<Pici> !themes > roddersg (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<clusty> jeffMASTERflex, read that. did not help
<prince_jammys> clusty: typically this would look like (in fstab)::  /dev/blah   /mount/point    type(ext3,so on )        uid=0,gid=0,umask=700    0     0    <---only access to root
<pawan> how to repair grub
<Bodsda> roddersg, system-->preferences-->appearence
<NiLoni> hi, I'm using gnome atm. but I would like to use KDE 4 instead (still keeping gnome if I someday need it). Is apt-get install kubuntu-desktop right way to do this and does that install KDE 4?
<prince_jammys> clusty: umask 077 sorry
<jeffMASTERflex> clusty: the documentation is on that page. i don't see what you are missing
<roddersg> Bodsda, oops, guess didn't install that gnome applet
<pawan> or reintstall grub
<Faust-C> jeffMASTERflex, thx
<Bodsda> NiLoni, correct
<Pici> NiLoni: no, it won't install kde-4.  Join #kubuntu-kde4 for instructions on how to install it properly.
<Bodsda> roddersg, its not an applet (tmk)
<prince_jammys> clusty: typically this would look like (in fstab)::  /dev/blah   /mount/point    type(ext3,so on )        uid=0,gid=0,umask=007    0     0    <---only access to root, will work in ntfs, vfat, ext3 but don't know about yours
<Bodsda> NiLoni, oops,.,.incorrect
<pawan> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<clusty> gid=0,uid=0,umask=077 is what I have and resulting permissions are: -rwxrw-rw-
<roddersg> Bodsda, did a minimum installation of the gnome so don't think I installed that
<clusty> must be some cifs bull***
<Pici> !language | clusty
<ubotu> clusty: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Slap_Stick> hmm in cron if you have 1 * * * * will that run every 1 minute past the hour?
<Bodsda> roddersg, ok
<ubuntufreak> After installing the mstcorefonts the default monospace fonts have been replaced how do i revert back
<roddersg> searching aptitude now
<jeffMASTERflex> clusty: if your fstab entry is missing the 'user' option, you should only be able to mount it as root.
<prince_jammys> clusty: seems to be ignoring your umask instructions, 077 should be rwx------
<clusty> jeffMASTERflex, only root can mount. but all can read
<Odd-rationale> What is a "lost+found" folder and what does it do? Thanks!
<clusty> jeffMASTERflex, only root can mount. need to be only one to read/write
<cinex> bazhang: they told me to ask in here about the hardware.
<pawan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<prince_jammys> clusty: file system type ???
<clusty> prince_jammys, cifs. now trying smbfs
<joshness> hi
<Bodsda> pawan, if you are using ubotu for your own needs please do it in a different window
<kanuha> need help sharing a folder under ubuntu and accessing it under vista
<joshness> anyone know how to wipe out ubuntu using windows?
<ubuntunut> I'd really like to give back to the community, but all I have is basic (very very basic) java understanding. I kinda doubt I'm knowledgable enough to do package management. Where should I fit in?
<Bodsda> joshness, probably not the best place to ask
<joshness> im going to reinstall
<joshness> clean install... thats why..
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56075/
<Bodsda> ubuntunut, how-to's?
<ubuntunut> joshness: If you're installing, you can wilpe the disk with a ubuntu disk.
<joshness> how?
<gimme_snuggles> prince_jammys: i believe its SMB
<Bodsda> joshness, ask in ##windows
<joshness> ok
<gimme_snuggles> oops
<ubuntunut> joshness: hold up
<clusty> its some weird FS, thats the problem. smbfs gives read to all but write just to root
<gimme_snuggles> sorry i was looking at old posts
<joshness> k  :)
<ubuntunut> joshness: Boot into a live session with a cd.
<prince_jammys> gimme_snuggles: np
<clusty> same options with cifs gives write to all
<ubuntunut> joshness: Use "gparted"
<pingu> prince_jammys: thanks but i had what i needed installed i just didn't have as the primary opening software
<ubuntunut> joshness: You can wipe an entire disk like that.
<ubuntunut> joshness: OR, during install procedure, you can chjose to use the entire disk
<kanuha> need help sharing a folder under ubuntu and accessing it under vista
<pawan> my grub
<Bodsda> ubuntunut, not needed,.just use install --> and use entire disk
<joshness> oh ok
<prince_jammys> clusty: try google for an example, will probably have better luck than here "smbfs fstab"
<joshness> ill try that
<ubuntunut> Bodsda: 'Twas my second suggestion :)
<sexxxym78> hy
<Bodsda> ubuntunut, ye sorry,.,.didnt et there in time ;~)
<KiD_ChAoS> why does my screen only go 1280 X 800, in windows it was capable of much bigger
<pbne04> I had ubuntu installed and chose to install windows on a different partition on the hdd, but now windows has fucked up the mbr so I cannot boot in linux..what do I do?
<Pici> !language | pbne04
<ubotu> pbne04: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<prince_jammys> prince_jammys: must have to do with fs cuz the above is correct --- also try allowing the group "root", eg umask=007
<bazhang> language pbne04
<ubuntunut> Bodsda: Heh. Now question: What do you mean by how-tos?
<ubuntunut> Bodsda: It's kinda hard to pick a how to that hasn't been written yet. A BUTT ton of things have already been documented on ubuntu-forums
<Bodsda> ubuntunut, write specific step-by-step documentation on how to do something
<jeffMASTERflex> KiD_ChAoS: try installing your video card drivers, if necessary
<clusty> thanks for help guys
<Bodsda> ubuntunut, or how about art?
<KiD_ChAoS> jeffMASTERflex: yeah the last time i tried that they got messed up
<niptuck> hey.. where can I  get a ubuntu divx player?? thanks for the help..
<Shinji-> !grub | pbne04
<ubotu> pbne04: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntunut> Bodsda: I know when I see something's ascetically pleasing. That's about as far as my art-savyness goes :)
<gimme_snuggles> clutsy: did u get it?
<jeffMASTERflex> KiD_ChAoS: use the restricted driver manager to take care of the install for you
<gimme_snuggles> ive been messing around with fstab and a jump drive
<jeffMASTERflex> niptuck: VLC media player should play almost any video/audio format you can throw at it
<gimme_snuggles> /dev/sde1       /media/flash   vfat    uid=0,gid=0,umask=007        0 0 -------------> does give the correct permissions he was looking for
<roddersg> niptuck, try vlc media player or mplayer, you don't need codcs with that
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mkdir /mnt/root
<pawan> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/root': Permission denied
<gimme_snuggles> hmm
<Bodsda> ubuntunut, give me feedback ,.,.lol,.,. http://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh275/Bodsda/
<Bodsda> niptuck, you can use windows version of divx through wine
<prince_jammys> gimme_snuggles: yep, must have to do with fs --- some filesystem types have special options, and reject options such as umask
<gimme_snuggles> pawan: u need to be root is whats it telling u, sudo mkdir /mnt/root
<pawan> i am using livecd
<ubuntufreak> Help needed to revert the fonts back to default in Ubuntu 7.10 after installing msttcore fonts
<niptuck> jeffmasterflex: thanks...
<pbne04> thanks
<bazhang> niptuck the ubuntu-restricted-extras package and perhaps win32codecs from www.medibuntu.org
<jessid> if some one is interested in what i asked: how can i divide a plain text file into words, i have solved this way, with an adition: it looks only for words with @ : awk '{ for (i=1; i<= NF; i++) { if ($i ~ /@/) print $i } }' mails1.tmp > mails2.tmp
<Bodsda> ubuntufreak, remove mstcorefonts?
<jeffMASTERflex> ubuntufreak: go to System/Preferences/Appearance and change the fonts
<jessid> thanks
<clusty> i'm the man
<prince_jammys> gimme_snuggles: no, he was doing it in fstab
<jessid> good bye!!!!
<clusty> :D
<clusty> got it
<Shinji-> pbne04: np
<ubuntufreak> Bodsda: Only the Monospace font seems affected
<edju> fdisk -l  -- Partition table entries are not in disk order -- well, they certainly are not.  Is that dangerous, and can gparted fix it?
<niptuck> thankyou for the help guys!!
<clusty> gid=0,uid=0,fmask=700,dmask=700
<Bodsda> ubuntufreak, see prince_jammys suggestion
<ubuntunut> Bodsda: Hehe, psychadelic(h). :). I'm not a huge fan of lense flares as my background. That would look nice as a splash screen (the ubuntu ones). The tux ones are interesting, too :)
<clusty> this is that kills all but root
<clusty> :D
<pawan> how to mount partition
<prince_jammys> pawan: from live cd?
<pawan> yes
<Bodsda> ubuntunut, lad you like 'em :~),.,. so have you decided how to "ive back" ?
<Bodsda> g
<ubuntunut> pawan: sudo mount /dev/---- /media/----
<ubuntufreak> Bodsda: whats that mean
<prince_jammys> pawan i believe you have to chroot ---
<Docfxit> I'd like to create a bootable floppy. When I use sudo gurb-install /dev/fd0 I get an error saying /dev/fd0 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive. How can I fix that.
<prince_jammys> pawan from a live cd -- : check instructions online
<ubuntunut> Bodsda: I'm still not sure. I can always clown around in the IRC room. But I dunno.'
<prince_jammys> pawan you will find better step by step instructions online
<Bodsda> ubuntufreak, oh my bad i meant jeffMASTERflex suggestion,.,.sorry
<ubuntufreak> Bodsda: Ok ill follow it
<Bodsda> ubuntunut, thats what i do,. im thinking of ding some more art, but im not really that interested in it,.,;~)
<JinRoh> what's the "root (hd0,0) for a windows installation in /dev/sda1 ??
<JinRoh> sd0,0 doesn't work
<JinRoh> (GRUB)
<ubuntunut> Bodsda: Hehe.
<ubuntunut> Bodsda: When I gain a better understanding of networking stuff, then I think I'll really be able to contribute.
<Bodsda> ubuntunut, im learning python,.,.can you programme?
<Bodsda> ubuntunut, networkin is only 1 thing in a long line of problems people have on a daily bases
<ubuntunut> Bodsda: I'm learning Java in a uni class right now for info sci. So I can *kinda* program
<pawan> my ubuntu installation is in sdb3 7 8
<nemilar> Why is libgmail so out-of-date in the repos? :(
<jeffMASTERflex> ubuntunut: java is the devil
<Bodsda> ubuntunut, why not write some java things,. like an ubuntu themed game or summit,.,.lol
<jeffMASTERflex> ubuntunut: when you learn a language like python, you will hate java for ever and ever
<nemilar> haha, jeffMASTERflex so true so true
<ubuntunut> jeffMASTERflex: java is a resource hog, I know :)
<Bodsda> jeffMASTERflex, python is the shizz
<nemilar> Preach!
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bodsda> ;~)
<pawan> not getting the ubuntu menu on startup
<Docfxit> I'd like to create a bootable floppy. When I use sudo gurb-install /dev/fd0 I get an error saying /dev/fd0 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive. How can I fix that.
<Bodsda> bazhang, calm down ;~)
<nemilar> pawan: it's missing from your panel?
<bazhang> pawan how much ram
<pawan> 512
<JinRoh> what's the "root (hd0,0) for a windows installation in /dev/sda1 ?? sd0,0 doesn't work
<prince_jammys> Docfxit does your BIOS detect the floppy?
<nemilar> JinRoh: it depends entirely on your setup/partitioning
<pawan> i have ubuntu installed
<bazhang> JinRoh: windows? this is the #ubuntu channel
<Docfxit> prince_jammys » yes
<JinRoh> very funny
<pawan> then i installed winxp and it after reboot no ubuntu menu
<nemilar> bazhang: it's a linux question though ;)
<JinRoh> nemilar, so how can I find out?
<JinRoh> my windows is the only partition in the sata drive sda1
<gimme_snuggles> JinRoh: what are u trying to find out??
<bazhang> JinRoh: no joke--how does this relate to ubuntu--you dual booting?
<nemilar> JinRoh: do you have two hard drives?
<Bodsda> gimme_snuggles, he wants to know his (hd0,0) no.
<JinRoh> yes
<pawan> now
<JinRoh> one sata with windows and one ide with ubuntu (im on ubuntu)
<bazhang> JinRoh: windows borked your grub?
<gimme_snuggles> JinRoh: sda1 is a partition on sda, sda being the hard drive
<nemilar> JinRoh: it might be hd1,0 but usually sda will be hd0
<BugeyeD> i had to append "break=top" to kernel params during install ... every time i upgrade the kernel, the grub menu.lst automatically includes that param and i have to manually remove it. where is this stored? i'd like to remove it ...
<furythor> How I can configure wine so that others than me can use it ?
<JinRoh> hd0,0?
<JinRoh> so sd0,0 doesn't exist?
<gimme_snuggles> JinRoh: i think its hd0, 1
<Odd-rationale> furythor: You need to pay for codewaever's crossover, the comercial version of wine for that feature.
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56075/
<Docfxit> JinRoh » Your first hard drive first partition is (hd0,0) Second partition is (hd0,1) Third partiton is (hd0,2)
<NiLoni> there was command to switch resolution but what was it? :)
<nemilar> JinRoh: don't quote me on this, but I'm pretty sure it's always "hd" and never "sd" for that purpose
<gimme_snuggles> JinRoh: if u have access to your boot.ini file in windoz u can see which it is for sure
<ahorriblemess> does anyone use an HP laptop?
<BugeyeD> ahorriblemess: i do
<Fudzi> hello
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg NiLoni
 * Bodsda feels left out -- someone ask about sound problems ;~)
<Fudzi> ppl
<JinRoh> where is boot.ini gimme_snuggles ?
<Fudzi> hi everyone
<pawan> hello
<ahorriblemess> BugeyeD: have you had a lot of problems with your sound card? Specifically headphone switch?
<Bodsda> bazhang, i doubt thats the command he was after ;~)
<prince_jammys> JinRoh: boot.ini is typically located at the root C:\\ in a windows box
<ubuntunut> Bodsda: Why doesn't ubuntu emulate 5.1 sound like windows does?
<BugeyeD> ahorriblemess: nope, been working fine
<nemilar> Bodsda: Problem: sometimes my left speaker falls out and I have to play with the volume knob to get it back.  Question: can you send me new speakers?
<JinRoh> i don't have any boot.ini
<JinRoh> it's vista btw
<ahorriblemess> BugeyeD: I've tried a couple of different methods to fix that problem, but it always seems to cut the sound card off completely.
<furythor> so I can't do that from wine configuration ?
<prince_jammys> JinRoh: are you in windows now?
<JinRoh> no
<Bodsda> nemilar, answer: send me £250 plus £50 p&p then yes
<gimme_snuggles> use it
<Odd-rationale> Bodsda: I have a sound problem ;) but it is kde related...
<nemilar> Bodsda: haha, what is that in _real_ money ?
<Bodsda> ubuntunut, because it doesnt want to be assosciated with windows
<Bodsda> Odd-rationale, no probs,.ask away
<JinRoh> well I'll try... something.
<JinRoh> thanks
<prince_jammys> JinRoh: don't know vista, but i just looked and it's in my C:\\
<Shinji-> BugeyeD: add you options to "# defoptions=......" in menu.lst
<Bodsda> nemilar, yes of course!
<prince_jammys> jimRoh in winxp.
 * Bodsda feels incorporated now -- thankyou
<Fudzi> how to tell a directory .tar.gz who is in /home to put in /usr/src with unzipping the fike
<prince_jammys> jimRoh    try         find /path/to/windows/partition  -name 'boot.ini'
<nemilar> OT: it's funny that in England you say p&p (processing and postage?) while in the US we say s&h (shipping and handling)
<cinex> Fudzi:  -C
<Shinji-> add = remove
<cinex> sudo tar -zxf mmm.tar.gz -C /usr/src
<Fudzi> how ?
<Bodsda> nemilar, actually p&p = post and packaging
<nemilar> ahh.
<Odd-rationale> Bodsda: Cna I PM you?
<cinex> postage & packing
<ubuntunut> Bodsda: when I attempt to play something in 5.1 sound (Like off a dvd), I get choppy sound and a "broken pipe" error in the console. Any idea what that's about?
<Bodsda> Odd-rationale, yer, but hang on, have to change nick
<capt-rogers> Why do some employers value Linux skills and others do not?
<Bodsda> changing from Bodsda to bod_
<gimme_snuggles> JinRoh:i just remembered, u can also access the boot.ini config with the MSCONFIG utility
<cinex> capt-rogers: some employers use linux
<nemilar> capt-rogers: well, if they're not running Linux, it's not much value...
<jeffMASTERflex> capt-rogers: some employers use linux servers, while others do not
<BugeyeD> Shinji-: hmmm ... does the existance of that cause newly created stanzas to show those same options? seems like that'd be used for default options when the options were not stated specifically.
<Fudzi> cinex: exclent real geek
<cinex> Fudzi: konqueror man:tar
<bod_> ubuntunut, probably bad drivers -- alsa?
<pawan> how to determine hda no
<ubuntunut> capt-rogers: Some employers run on a unix based network, others run on a w indows based network
<pawan> trying to remount
<Fudzi> ok
<Fudzi> merci
<ubuntunut> bod_: alsa, yes. And they're the default ones installed during the OS install
<Fudzi> thx
<Fudzi> bye
<Shinji-> BugeyeD, if you get a new kernel, grub will use those options for it
<cdavis> What can I use to make a simple menu of possible remote desktop commands in X?
<gimme_snuggles> cdavis: are u using kde or gnome?
<bod_> ubuntunut, installed all gstreamer plugins/codecs?
<cdavis> gimme_snuggles, gnome
<djr> I recompiled my kernel using (make-kpkg) the generic .config. Now, while dpkg -i the kernel-image, I get "find: /lib/firmware/2.6.22.9nofreqscaling: No such file or directory". Why is that? And how do I build those modules "the ubuntu way"?
<BugeyeD> Shinji-: all this time i've been looking for something stored elsewhere (like in /etc) that the grub updater was referencing. argh. thanks a bunch!
<capt-rogers> Even companies that use Linux, some pay really well, and some are always 'better-dealing'..
<gimme_snuggles> cdavis: you can write a simple shell script to do that for you
<pawan> hello
<djr> would a make modules && make install in the /usr/src/linux do the trick?
<gimme_snuggles> !bash script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bash script - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gimme_snuggles> !script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gimme_snuggles> !.sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Shinji-> BugeyeD: no problem
<Pici> !msgthebot > gimme_snuggles (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ubuntunut> ubuntunut: Probably not. I'm not entirely sure. I did a cli install so it probably didn't come with them
<ubuntunut> bod_: Probably not. I'm not entirely sure. I did a cli install so it probably didn't come with them
<protonchris> Has anybody in here had any success editing wiki.ubuntu.com pages with editmoin
<pawan> how to determine hda no
<ubuntunut> bod_: anyway to check with the cli if I managed to install them or not?
<Presario> hey do you guys have tips to sucessfully install ubuntu on my Compaq Presario Sr1150AP desktop?
<bod_> ubuntunut, yer,. check synatic for anything with streamer in it,.and get the gnash plugin
<cdavis> gimme_snuggles, I don't know what to even read about to find out how to make it interact with X
<jeffMASTERflex> Presario: come here if you have any issues?
<ubuntunut> bod_: From the cli, though? Sans synaptic?
<bod_> ubuntunut, are you not using a gui?
<pawan> hello
<ubuntunut> bod_: Not when I can.
<bod_> ugys you can disable system beeps with some sort of modprobe command -- what is it? how do i reanable it?
<capt-rogers> 'The linux terminal or command line interface is very powerful' <<---lol...thats the definition right there of superfluous
<orochi_> Does anyone know of a way that I could re-configure ALSA so that all sound output is at 48000hz? It seems to get rid of the choppy audio in some apps
<orochi_> But not all of them have that option :>
<bod_> ubuntunut, lol,.,.well just heck for the packages i mentioned
<mjw-> bod_ rmmod pcspkr to disable it
<prince_jammys> ubuntunut: you can view with "sudo aptitude" on it's own --- but DONT install anything from there if you normally use apt-get
<ubuntunut> bod_: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<bod_> ubuntunut, also follow orochi's question
<mjw-> bod_ modprobe pcspkr to reenable it
<ubuntunut> bod_: Throw that baby on a blacklist
<pawan> how to repar or reinstall grub
<crolle17> i created a new user by "sudo useradd -d /home/testuser -m testuser" and then "sudo passwd testuser" so far so good. but when i want to account i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56077/
<Presario> jeffMASTERflex, what do you mean by that?
<ubuntunut> prince_jammys: I'm an aptitude kinda guy.
<bod_> ubuntunut, ive done it,. helpin a kde guy,.,. mjw- cheers
<prince_jammys> ubuntunut: once you are in aptitude, press /  to search for the package name and "n" to see the next match if there's more than one
<gimme_snuggles> cdavis: still there?
<ubuntunut> prince_jammys: Good to know.
<jeffMASTERflex> Presario: there aren't really many tips. The install uses a Live CD which allows you to test before you install. If you have any problems after install, people in this channel can help you out
<prince_jammys> ubuntunut: it's what i use
<Presario> can anyone here help me install ubuntu in my presario?
<Presario> okey
<emosamurai> I have a question. Why is the update server currently made of fail? I'm dling at <2000 bytes/second
<Kaso> Hi, Is it possible to make my ubuntu box broadcast a different hostname for each network interface, the DHCP server wont give me two IPs because the hostname is the same on both interfaces
<cdavis> gimme_snuggles, ya, private chat window?
<ubuntunut> Presario: What exactly would you need help with?
<vix> is it possible to change the sound driver java uses? cause I wanna make sure it uses alsa so i can play sound from other sources also
<bazhang> emosamurai: server issue likely try again later
<Neronious> Presario: the ubuntu forums might be a good place to check for that sort of question
<emosamurai> bazhang: it's been like that for the whole week.
<emosamurai> oh, well.
<Jordan> how do i restart gdm after i configure Xserver?
<bazhang> emosamurai: which mirror
<crolle17> i created a new user by "sudo useradd -d /home/testuser -m testuser" and then "sudo passwd testuser" so far so good. but when i want to account i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56077/
<cdavis> gimme_snuggles, yes I see it and an responding, can you not see my responses?
<emosamurai> bazhang: I'm just using the update star
<jeffMASTERflex> Jordan: control alt backspace
<pawan> hi
<Jordan> k. thanks
<prince_jammys> Jordan: if you want to back to the login prompt, Ctrl Alt Backspace
<Presario> i used all of the live cd for every versions of ubuntu... but to no avail, i cant seem to boot ubuntu on my presario. Thus, not allowing me to even see a single thing of ubuntu on my presario. I recently installed ubuntu on my NEC laptop... so, you could say that I have experienced the installation before
<bazhang> emosamurai: some undersea cables were cut and most of asia and the middle east were affected, thus my question about which mirror
<emosamurai> bazhang: I see. no clue. I'm just clicking the star.
<Jordan> alright. i'll try it
<bazhang> Presario: try the alternate cd then
<Presario> alternate CD meaning the DVD version?
<bod_> no
<bod_> the text based
<cdavis> gimme_snuggles, I want to have a list of commands, ie 'rdesktop 192.168.1.10 -g 1024x768 -u cdavis' I want that list to be opened by a shortcut keystroke so I can either scroll up and down or enter a number to openn an rdesktop session
<Presario> then
<Presario> ouh okey yah got it
<bazhang> Presario: no the alternate cd is ncurses based and does it when the livecd will not
<Gustavio> Is there a way to reuse packages downloaded with Synaptic? I mean, I want to take packages already downloaded to another machine avoiding have to re-download them.
<bazhang> emosamurai: next time try sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade see if that makes a difference
<hfmls_> guys i need something for not go back to windows :) please tell me ubuntu supports hdmi.
<emosamurai> bazhang: okay.
<bazhang> Gustavio: aptoncd
<emosamurai> thanks
<prince_jammys> Gustavio: one possibility is aptoncd
<Presario> but i prefer using a graphical interface cause I totally have no knowledge of bash
<eck090> Morning,
<cinex> Presario: you have a presario laptop? which model? the v6500 ?
<bod_> hfmls, ok -- it supports hdmi
<Daenyth|Work> Does ubuntu have the ntfs-3g driver by default, or do I have to install it
<bod_> Daenyth|Work, you have to install it
<Daenyth|Work> or should I just make the windows partition FAT32
<Daenyth|Work> alright
<Gustavio> [bazhang] thanks
<Gustavio> [prince_jammys] thanks
<eck090> I have a usb headset and a soundcard(built into my MB) is there anyway i can bypass my soundcard and make my headset my default
<hfmls_> bod_ ok , i have intel onboard vga, with hdmi output, how do i use it?
<Daenyth|Work> apt-get install ntfs-3g?
<bazhang> Presario: it is ncurses based so you tab and enter the choices--there is text so not really cli
<moos3> anyone have issues with setting up slapd
<prince_jammys> Daenyth|Work: yes
<bazhang> np
<mjw-> Gustavio the deb files downloaded by synaptic are in /var/cache/apt/archives too
<Daenyth|Work> thanks
<eck090> because my ALSA is picking up my sound card instead of my USB Headset
<bod_> hfmls, no idea m8,.i was just saying what you wanted to hear ;~)
<esox> h, since an update I got the following problem : the capslock led dont work anymore and the keyboard shortcut no more work on puredata... Its on a laptop, french keyboard, with gutsy
<pawan> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<pawan>  (hd1,6)
<hfmls> lol
<solar_george> !hdmi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdmi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hfmls> man! can anyone pls tell me? how can i use hdmi?
<mad_max02> Anyone here has a fully working Logitech G5 mouse ??? One with only back button on thumb ???
<ThirteenYearOld> I'mma do an update restart, brb
<bod_> eck090, you want to use the usb as a sound card?
<bazhang> hfmls: you might want to check the ubuntuforums for that
<Gustavio> [mjw-] I really wanted to discover where they were "hidden". Thanks.
<hfmls> allready did, i only find hdmi to dvi....hdmi to dvi..
<eck090> yes
<Presario> nah... not the common ones that you all discuss about. did my own research and none of them are in the same boat as me. mine is a desktop SR1150AP. it does have problems loading linux live CDs, have not tried installing any before, i used nolapic and acpi=off and they all worked and helped the boot but for ubuntu, it was not helping
<bod_> mad_max02, check tutorials of the week on ubuntu forums -- theres a how-to there
<eck090> since my headset is plugged into USB
<bod_> eck090, ok,.,.in a terminal type     asoundconf list     tell me the output
<mad_max02> hm I already did and I cant find the correct post
<mad_max02> I'll check again
<infidel> how do i remotely execute a command with ssh? what i mean remotely is i'm logged into me son's pc and i want to execute commands on his pc
<eck090> asoundconf list
<eck090> Names of available sound cards:
<eck090> V8237
<eck090> Headset
<pawan> grub> setup (hd1,6)
<pawan>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<pawan>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes
<pawan>  Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes
<pawan>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd1,6)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<pawan>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd1,6)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<FloodBot1> pawan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stevethepirate> just type in console.
<crolle17> i created a new user by "sudo useradd -d /home/testuser -m testuser" and then "sudo passwd testuser" so far so good. but when i want to account i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56077/
<bod_> mad_max02, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455656
<bod_> eck090, now type    asoundconf set-default Headset
<Presario> anybody still looking over my issue? heh
<gimme_snuggles> cdavis: did u get those pms?
<infidel> Presario, what's your issue?
<jeffMASTERflex> luckybamboo: why didn't you use the users-admin module built into ubuntu?
<Presario> my issue is problems getting ubuntu live Cd to run on my presario
<mad_max02> bod_, dude thanks for the link. Thats a solution using btnx. Is there maybe a solution using only xorg.conf ?!?
<Kaso> Hi, is it possible to bind a different hostname to each network interface i have, the DHCP server on the home router i have wont assign me two IPs because both have the same Hostname.
<ubuntuisloved> is it possible to upgrade winehq since the version in repo's is one ver behind?
<bod_> mad_max02, yes,.gimme a sec
<bazhang> Presario: and we suggested the alternate cd
<mad_max02> bod_, thanks for the help
<infidel> Presario, what does it do?
<eck090> bod_ i sent you the result in a private convo
<bod_> ubuntuisloved, check the winehq website
<mad_max02> btnx is a good thing but I like xorg.conf settings :D
<jeffMASTERflex> Presario: most problems with the LiveCD are eliminated by installing with the alternate disc
 * cinex has ubuntu on his presario
<dgjones> Presario, if the live cd doesn't work, its always a good idea to try the alternate, that works even when the livecd fails, i've had to do that with toshiba laptops
<bod_> eck090, i didnt et it,. are you registered?
<Presario> yeah i'll try it, bazhang, but how do i get to this "alternate Cd" thing?
<mad_max02> ubuntuisloved, you can update easy. are you on 64bit system ?
<eck090> no im not
<dgjones> !alternate | Presario
<ubotu> Presario: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<dgjones> i thought that had the link as well
<sean_> im using devede, http://i29.tinypic.com/2mphc1k.png , does anyone one know why only one cpu is in use???
<eck090> try convoing me
<eck090> that might owrk
<bazhang> Presario: www.ubuntu.com
<jeffMASTERflex> Presario: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download  there is a tick box right under the download button to select the alternate install disc
<bod_> !register | eck090
<ubotu> eck090: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Presario> okey thanks, i will check it out...
<bod_> mad_max02, think i finally found it ,.,.lol,.,. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3828&highlight=mouse
<ubuntuisloved> no 32bit
<bod_> eck090, just tell me the result in here
<jager> help!
<Presario> thanks for the help guys, apreciate it
<jager> can anyone help me?
<Veeger1> Fresh last night worked fine, after update, no video.  restricted drives enabled, nothing from outside repos and no scripts used to install anything.  Where do I start
<burkmat> jager, what's the problem?
<prince_jammys> !anyone | jager
<mad_max02> bod_, I saw this topic too.
<jager> question
<ubotu> jager: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jager> it says: What file system object has an inode # of 214780, identify the absoulte reference to this file system object, and the complete single command used to identify it.
<mad_max02> bod_,  I'll try to get something from them both
<Presario> I'll take car of it from here onwards... if anything is puzzling me again, ill ask for help
<Presario> haha
<bod_> mad_max02, ok
<ubuntuisloved> mad_max02: no im on 32bit version
<user11_011>  version `GLIBC_2.4' not found  ? what should i install for this error?
<cinex> 4
<Veeger1> Make that fresh install last night worked fine
<mad_max02> bod_, I managed to get tilt working by just editing xorg.conf
<mad_max02> bod_, only thumb button doesnt work
<mad_max02> thanks for the links
<mad_max02> if I get it to work I'll surely post it at forums
<jager> got any clue?
<mad_max02> ubuntuisloved, then u can update easily
<_juki_> hi, i am using fluxbuntu (fluxbox) , in other linuxs when i plug usb stick in it appears in decktop, could u tell me where i find my usb stick in fluxbuntu?
<user11_011>  version `GLIBC_2.4' not found  ? what should i install for this error?
<mad_max02> just download the package and config, make and make install
<bod_> brb
<jager> it says: What file system object has an inode # of 214780, identify the absoulte reference to this file system object, and the complete single command used to identify it.
<burkmat> jager, I probably can't help you but abit of info on what you're trying to do when you get that error might be useful... What's "it"?
<mad_max02> user11_011, dude just read and try to find it in synaptics
<prince_jammys> !repeat | jager
<ubotu> jager: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubuntuisloved> mad_max02: should i just compile it or how do you recommend to update?
<user11_011> mad_max02: i am on dapper server version!!!
<prince_jammys> jager: "it says" <-- what is "it" ? what are you doing?
<WorldBFree> can somebody point me to the link where to boot ubuntu iso from the hd?
<jager> the question says: What file system object has an inode # of 214780, identify the absoulte reference to this file system object, and the complete single command used to identify it.
<Pici> jager: stop repeating.
<jager> then answer me
<luckybamboo> jeffMASTERflex, i thought useradd also works?
<jager> bitouch
<bazhang> bye jager
<ubuntuisloved> mad_max02: should i just compile it or how do you recommend to update?
<bod_> haha
<mad_max02> ubuntuisloved, how did you install it ?
<mad_max02> repos or manual or svn ?
<ubuntuisloved> mad_max02: repos sudo apt-get install
<mad_max02> you gotta do it manually or wait for updated repos package
<eck090> is there a way i can change my soundcard from ALSA to OSS?
<mad_max02> just to make sure backup ur .wine
<ubuntuisloved> K thanks
<LukeLM> !OSS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mad_max02> eck090, system-> Preferences-> Multimedia Systems Selector
<bazhang> WorldBFree: you mean from a windows install?
<gimme_snuggles> cdavis: are you still there?
<WorldBFree> bazhang, no i mean put the image on my hd, turn on my pc and have it boot from there
<eck090> there is no multimedia systems selector
<WorldBFree> bazhang, i already have a working grub
<bazhang> WorldBFree: from what system though
<WorldBFree> it wouldnt matter what system, its just a matter of making the right entries into menu.lst in grub
<luckybamboo> jeffMASTERflex, and btw. using the system-->users&groups for creating a user returns the same error-message when the user tries to account
<WorldBFree> ive done it many times before with other distros, but each one has specific instructions
<bazhang> WorldBFree: never heard of that--where did you read of this?
<bazhang> WorldBFree: only one I know that does this is Arch Linux
<mad_max02> eck090, edit menus. I'll find it
<mad_max02> you'll find it
<bazhang> WorldBFree: unless you mean a pendrive/usb key
<eck090> <---- noob how do i edit menu
<natbet> would it be a bad idea to install kubuntu and ubuntu and share the /home partition?
<WorldBFree> bazhang, its not something ive read, its something ive done, but ive done with kanotix, sidux, debian, puppy
<eck090> nevermind :P
<natbet> I know between different types of distros it can be a problem
<WorldBFree> but that doesnt matter what distro because its straight from the grub
<prince_jammys> natbet: no, it's ok
<WorldBFree> all you have to do is have the image on your hd somewhere, and tell grub the right instructions
<prince_jammys> natbet: i do it
<gimme_snuggles> haha i took the time to write cdavis a little bash script with a menu and everything and now hes not even here!
<Veeger1> Fresh install last night worked fine, but after update, no video.  restricted drives enabled for nvidia 6600, nothing from outside repos and no scripts used to install anything.  Where do I start
<bazhang> WorldBFree: then do what you did with those--not possible with ubuntu as far as I am aware--please do a write up on ubuntuforums as well
<natbet> prince_jammys: there aren't any problems with configuration files or anything like that?
<eck090> it says my device is unsupported under OSS
<prince_jammys> natbet: no
<cdavis> gimme_snuggles, Thanks much, I will play with this and let you know
<eck090> and under ALSA it doesnt show my headset
<eck090> (usb)
<natbet> ok, thanks prince_jammys
<gimme_snuggles> cdavis: np man
<prince_jammys> natbet: each program uses its own and they don't clash ... when you first install your menus will have apps from both, but you can edit the menus and have separate ones in KDE and gnome ... there are no other issues
<FD_F> can i detect my 8800GT card on vmware ?  (the ubuntu is the guest)
<natbet> cool, thanks prince_jammys
<eck090> i have aoss
<eck090> but not sure that will help
<Itaku> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<kadakas> How can I attach an External monitor to my Ubuntu 7.10 laptop?
<eck090> anybody else have any ideas?
<adamb> So I have a 32bit machine laying around and need to run a few virtual private servers on it, should I go with xen?
<bazhang> kadakas: have you tried yet? is this the dvi or other
<cdavis> gimme_snuggles, termservice: 20: Syntax error: "}" unexpected
<natbet> kadakas: plug the monitor into the video port on the laptop :P Then press fn+f8 or whatever key combo it is to switch to the external monitor
<luckybamboo> jeffMASTERflex, no idea?
<prince_jammys> cdavis: what command did you type?
<kadakas> bazhang: its the old connection
<natbet> kadakas: if you want both monitors working at the same time for one huge desktop you will more than likely have to mess with the xorg.conf
<kadakas> id just like to watch a movie on my big screen monitor
<cdavis> prince_jammys, sh termservice
<kadakas> i pressed the fn+F8 combo
<furythor> What rights wine needs to folders where windows software is installed ?
<jeffMASTERflex> luckybamboo: sorry I was busy in another channel. sorry, I have no clue what the issue could be. I don't have that problem locally
<bazhang> kadakas: I did this successfully; have you tried yet?
<natbet> kadakas: what kind of video out does your laptop have?
<kadakas> the picture now appears in my monitor, but i cannot turn it back into laptop mode - but the laptop screen is flashing green and red
<kadakas> the picture on the monitor works, just the wrong resolution
<bazhang> kadakas: check the cable
<furythor> Kadakas, then your laptop screen settings are jinxed...
<eck090> let me tell yo guys..... switching from windows to linux is a huge step
<hend> Hi, I can't get any TTY consoles. I am running 7.10 (32bit) and have a ATI radeon 2600 gfxcard (running gflrx). When I try get to a console from X using ctrl+alt+F* all I get is a blank screen. After this I can't even get back into X, so I have to do a hard reset to get it to work again. This is a known bug, but all the workarounds I found (fbcon, radeonfb) don't seem to work for me. Anyone know what I can try?
<bazhang> eck090: haha not really
<natbet> kadakas: go to the menu > system > preferences > screen resolution
<furythor> eck090 I agree with you
<natbet> kadakas: see if you can change the resolution there
<furythor> What rights wine needs to folders where windows software is installed ?
<bazhang> eck090: mac to linux is a bigger one ;]
<furythor> read, write and excecute ?
<s0u][ight> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 can someone tell me wich section is for me in the firmware section?
<cdavis> gimme_snuggles, I get syntax error from direct download
<kanuha> need help sharing a folder under ubuntu and accessing it under vista
<prince_jammys> furythor: drwxr-xr-x  8 tantalus tantalus 4096 2008-02-06 04:47 Program Files
<furythor> all rights, then ?
<natbet> kanuha: go to the menu > system > Administration > shared folders
<amenado> kadaka you will find that the resolution on your big screen is rather much different than your laptop video rez. -- you can only get as close to the native tv monitor unless the tvmonitor is capable of decoding your video card rez....just my experience
<cdavis> gimme_snuggles, looks like I can't sh command, I have to chmod +x and run ./command
<eck090> really? mac to linux is worse?
<s0u][ight> what is the current kernet version of ubuntu 7.10?
<eck090> dont they both run off the unix core?
<prince_jammys> furythor: no, only read write execute for owner,   read execute for others
<natbet> kanuha: it will ask you if you want to install smb or nfs, install smb only and then you can add the folder you want to share. You should be able to access it on your vista box now.
<kanuha> natbet, ok I am there
<luckybamboo> i added a user-account, but when i try to access by this user i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56077/
<prince_jammys> furythor: are you getting a permissions error?
<jeffMASTERflex> eck090: mac users would be mortified to have to touch a terminal...
<eck090> lol
<mjw-> s0u][ight 2.6.22-14
<eck090> does anyone use ventrilo?
<kanuha> natbet, I had already added smb and NFS, do I need to remove nfs?
<natbet> eck090: I do, but it isn't ported to linux yet
<eck090> i cant figure out how to get my damn USB headset to read as oss
<furythor> no, I am thinking if I could bypass my problem (I got over huge home folder with wine there (like over 20gt)
<eck090> im using the windows version emu thru wine
<s0u][ight> 	
<s0u][ight> Bleeding edge, i.e. compat-wireless-2.6 package, linus-2.6 or wireless-2.6 trees
<natbet> kanuha: no, it's just extra package, no problem
<s0u][ight>  so it is something like that?
<meoblast001> hello..... im setting a computer up with a D-Link Rangebooster WUA-2340... i set it up with ndiswrapper yesterday and it worked.... now today, it doesnt work... ndiswrapper claims the driver is installed and the device is present, how do i fix this?
<furythor> so I thought that maybe I could get wine to work from /usr/local/wine/x_drive etc...
<furythor> so I install all software to /usr/local/wine
<eck090> anyone have an idea?
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: ifconfig
<prince_jammys> furythor: yeah you should be able to do that
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: iwconfig
<natbet> kanuha: in here you should be able to add the folder you want to share, then it should be viewable from the vista box, You might have to restart to make it work.
<mjw-> s0u][ight bleeding edge stuff will be in hardy heron
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: thanx, is that all i have to do?
<kanuha> natbet, ok, I can see the computer name on vista, but it asks for a username and passwork
<furythor> but relevant question is that what rights I need to that wine folder ?
<Tyczek> Does this command work for your fgrlx? sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv It doesn't work for me... Movie on XV still looks bad...
<furythor> read,write and execute ?
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: do you see ure wifi adapter in those command outputs?
<luckybamboo> please give me a hint.
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: i dont think
<gimme_snuggles> one second
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: no
<natbet> kanuha: try using your username/pw for the linux box.
<eck090> natbet : do you know how i can get my usb headset to work with vent? it only picks up "default directsound devicer"
<amenado> meoblast001-> does your pc gets an ip address? check with ifconfig, and if it has associated via  iwconfig command
<prince_jammys> furythor: drwxr-xr-x 6 tantalus tantalus   4096 2008-02-09 01:15 drive_c    ( owner: read write execute, group: read execute, others: read execute)
<furythor> ok.
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: type ifconfig and iwconfig and paste the outputs http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ THERE
<natbet> eck090: sorry, I have never tried using a USB headset in linux. Does audio work through the headset now?
<kanuha> natbet, didn't work, says logon unsuccessful
<eck090> yes
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: and send us the url afterwards and we can look at the output ok?
<prince_jammys> furythor: it's the owner that's important -- don't mess with the permissions, change the owner if it becomes "root"
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: im obviously trying to get this computer online,k going to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org won't really work
<Kaso> Hi, Im trying to configure my linux box to use a different hostname for each network interface so as to not confuse the DHCP server, at the moment it refuses give me two IPs because the hostname matches
<eck090> natbet: its using alsa atm i think
<jernster> kaso: associate each ip with a specific hostname in /etc/hosts
<jernster> you can only set one hostname on the box itself
<rinaldi_> anyone play counter strike source in wine? it crashes on me when it connects to a server, when it tries to render anything...
<prince_jammys> furythor: and if you want to give every user write access to the "c" drive, then yes read write execute for everyone
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: oops my bad, i been up since yesterday :P. makes sense. ok u to tell me what those outputs are so i can help
<slag> Anyone know why xmms wont play mp3's off of a mounted 2nd disk? It will load them but simply wont play em.
<prince_jammys> furythor: back it up first
<iter> wow prince_jammys do you ever sleep
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: the loopback interface has an ip
<natbet> kanuha: I'm not sure on the username/pw there, let me see what I can dig up.
<furythor> wine configuration ?
<prince_jammys> iter: :)
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: is that all u see? what if u do 'ifconfig -a'
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: from the tutorial i read, i remember it making a new section
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: yes it will
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: same
<kanuha> natbet, ty
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: my sister will kill me or break her computer if she has to reconfigure this card everytime she uses the computer
<cdavis> gimme_snuggles, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56091/
<amenado> meoblast001-> you have access to the internet now, I think you can sacrifice a lil bit copying things over..or is that way too hard for you to paste?
<noelferreira> what remote conection server should i use? vino or vnc?
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: ok if u only see the loopback device that means that u probably just dont have the module loaded
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: how do you load the module, it worked yesterday
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: i believe when u use ndiswrapper u have to have the load the ndiswrapper module into ure system for the adapter to become active
<prince_jammys> cdavis: what's giving you that error? termservice? is termservice a script you wrote?
<bostik> hi all
<pawan> hi
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: well, it worked yesterday so shouldnt it be loaded?
<Creationist> How would I go about preventing other users from using my printer?
<bostik> anybody knows how to enable map_static in nfsd ???
<pawan> how to repair grub
<prince_jammys> !grub | pawan
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: did u reboot or log out or anything?
<ubotu> pawan: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: oops.... i forgot to finish the tutorial so it wouldnt do this
<iter> pawan you keep asking that same question for hours?
<pawan> getting grub menu but when i select ubuntu says no such partition
<iter> so you can boot to grub but can't start ubuntu ?
<amenado> pawan are you booted on a linux now?
<noelferreira> what remote conection server should i use? vino or vnc? i need to have the image adjusted to the client. anyone?
<cdavis> prince_jammys, I ran it a different way and it worked
<noelferreira> what remote conection server should i use? vino or vnc? i need to have the image adjusted to the client pc resolution. anyone?
<stjepang> anyone here tried latesest 8.2 driver?
<prince_jammys> cdavis: you were using sh --- did you just use bash ((chmod 755 ---- ./script)))?
<pawan> on win2003 server
<dedi> whats the best way to compare 2 folders ?
<roddersg> what command would I use to sort a file based on a column position e.g. position=35, sort doesn't work
<stjepang> I mean, fglrx ati driver
<dedi> stjepang: runs fine for me
<stjepang> dedi: have you tried compiz?
<amenado> pawan what? you want to use grub on a win2003 server?
<iter> noelferreira: preferences--> remote desktop, then I use ultravnc client to access the ubuntu desktop
<natbet> kanuha: do sudo smbpasswd -a *your username* and set a password when asked. then use that info to access the shared folder.
<dedi> stjepang: works fine :)
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: u see, it most likely loaded the module temp, u have to add it to the module list so it will load automatically
<pawan> currently running win2003 server
<stjepang> dedi: and scrolling in firefox...?
<pawan> i have three os in my system
<meoblast001> k
<amenado> !who | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LimCore> I found a software in ubuntu
<pawan> winxp win2003 sever and ubutu
<dedi> stjepang: just like before, no problems
<LimCore> which is a big pile of smoking shit
<Tiven> i see 4 workspaces available , but when i click on them , nothing happens. Compiz's 3d cube is activated but not working as well
<Pici> !language | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<noelferreira> thanks iter. where can i find ultravnc packages?
<LimCore> where can I report it, so that someone will actually fix it?
<dedi> !compare
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compare - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !bugs | LimCore try here
<ubotu> LimCore try here: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<LimCore> Pici: already did
<stjepang> dedi: really? I'm not using compiz anymore only because of that stupid fglrx driver... tooooo slow scrolling :(
<patogen> How do I create an iso file from a folder?
<Pici> LimCore: If you already filed a bug, then you've already reported it.
<iter> noelferreira: www.uvnc.com
<amenado> patogen-> man mkisofs
<prince_jammys> LimCore: what it the prog, by the way
<LimCore> patogen: perhaps use k3b and then there probably is option to write to file instead cd
<noelferreira> lol iter : ya i seen it
<noelferreira> thanks
<kanuha> natbet, BINGO, I'm in. TY very much!
<LimCore> prince_jammys: kmail. the recent imap support is incredibly fucked up
<dedi> stjepang: yeah for me everyting runs fine
<stjepang> the funny thing is that old arhaic xgl and compiz with arhaic fglrx works p-e-r-f-e-c-t-l-y... nad that new cool driver just sucks :(
<stjepang> dedi: what card?
<cdavis> prince_jammys, yes that is what I did, the script still isn't working though
<LimCore> and dont you !language me, because this **** is totally stopping me from work
<furythor> when I rune app with wine, as which user I run it, I assume that as me my self ?
<prince_jammys> LimCore: oh, thats what i use, lol
<patogen> amenado: Thank you
<pawan> then
<dedi> stjepang: x800
<vix85> is it possible to get a windowmanager icon in the systemtray so i can quickly switch between compiz and metacity?
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: im screwed, i just redid the tutorial and im still not online
<meoblast001> and i cant get it to autoload the kernel with out internet connection
<stjepang> dedi: have you ever noticed the slow scrolling bug (maybe with older versions)?
<prince_jammys> cdavis: paste it
<noelferreira> iter 1.0.4 rc12 is ok?
<blackmouse> will xen work at all with a processor (amd64) that does not specifically support virtualiazation?
<iter> noelferreira: that's what I use iirc
<KiteKat> hello
<Creationist> How would I go about preventing other users from using my printer?
<LimCore> uhm
<pawan> but ubuntu is there in my system
<LimCore> prince_jammys: kmail, disconnected imap - it totally broken recently
<bazhang> yes LimCore?
<pawan> but not loading
<KiteKat> i need some help with my not working soundcard
<dedi> stjepang: before 7.1 i had it once.. but long time ago
<stjepang> hm that's weird.... I'll try the new driver... tnx
<dedi>  diff
<LimCore> prince_jammys: it downloads part of inbox, then starts over.... wtf
<KiteKat> what could be the reason that my soundcard just doesn't play something anymore after a few secons
<iter> LimCore: try thunderbird?
<KiteKat> until i reboot
<amenado> pawan could you please respond with a prefix nick on your responses?
<prince_jammys> LimCore: yeah, i don't know -- i havent had that.. i use it with an aol account
<pawan> ok
<LimCore> iter: thunder and evolution suck
<iter> LimCore: at least they work! :)
<db92> ay, want some "help" (not rly just info before i install). 1) if im about to dual boot with vista (which tries to install its own bootloader) what should i install first, ubuntu or vista? 2) is there a way to make grub work with some kind of trigger and not always pop up when you boot up the machine?
<LimCore> as in, they are not good for serious business
<matthijs> is there a kernel package for 2.6.21.5 ?
<prince_jammys> LimCore: try accessing it through Kontact ... worth a try
<bazhang> db92: vista if you must ;]
<amenado> db92 vista 1st
<noelferreira> iter, sorry but i need the source for ubuntu not windows :(
<cdavis> prince_jammys, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56086/
<noelferreira> iter, i only find for windows
<db92> bazhang: tis my brothers "demand" , i wouldnt infect my pc that way mself :P
<bazhang> haha db92
<noelferreira> iter, and amd64 as well. is it avaylable?
<maximilion> Anything special to think about when installing Thunderbird? Just use Synaptic/apt-get and I'm done?
<iter> noelferreira: right, it's a windows client to access your ubuntu desktop
<patogen> amenado: mkisofs worked nice, perfect :)
<noelferreira> Iter i want a ubuntu client
<amenado> patogen-> yes it is nice. good luck
<prince_jammys> cdavis: you get an error with the if statement?
<iter> noelferreira: you want an ubuntu client to access vnc? I use Terminal Server Client
<dedi> whats the best way to compare 2 folders ?
<Creationist> Is it possible to restrict certain printers to only certain users?
<iter> noelferreira: accesses vnc and RD
<db92> also, if i install ubuntu-amd64, how do i install emu libs? or from some release onward emu libs werent needed? (cos i have an ubuntu cd that i downloaded like 2-3 years ago and i was thinking id let it download updates for a day or two :P)
<prince_jammys> cdavis: try if [ "$CHOICE" == 1 ]   <--- two equal signs
<noelferreira> iter, and it can scales the image to the client desktop resolution?
<prince_jammys> cdavis: it's a test., not a variable assignment
<KiteKat> what to do if soundcard stops playing after a few seconds so i have to reboot to hear sound again ???
<cdavis> prince_jammys, here is the error I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56091/
<KiteKat> the same is if i change volume in the alsa mixer
<ztf> hello there
<bazhang> hi ztf
<pawan> hi
<maximilion_> I will now peruse the menus thoroughly so I know what I have already :P
<ztf> KiteKat: i'd first look in the syslog
<amenado> noelferreira-> if you are doing this across the internet as opposed to lan, you want to be more secure -- use freenx
<matthijs> what is the latest kernel I can het using apt-get ?
<thor^^> hi
<maximilion_> Though it won't let me import my old mail. Blah. :)
<thor^^> When you install apache2, where is public_html?
<prince_jammys> cdavis try no quotes around "rdesktop blah"
<noelferreira> amenado, , and it can scales the image to the client desktop resolution?
<pawan> how to find out where is ubuntu installed
<iter> noelferreira: mmmm not sure
<ztf> thor^^: specified in the httpd.conf i guess
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: u still hanging in there?
<db92> is there a way to make grub load on demand instead of always load on bootup?
<amenado> noelferreira-> to some degree, i dont know the internals, if you have a really high rez on your client, and not on your local display, do you expect it to work? off course not
<iter> noelferreira: I assume you're trying to access a higher rez screen from a lower rez one right
<cdavis> prince_jammys, that worked, thanks
<LimCore> why ubuntu failed?
<prince_jammys> cdavis: np
<ztf> LimCore: ubuntu never fails ! sometimes you do, though
<ztf> ;)
<LimCore> I wanted just to use my e-mail and write documents, by all needed tools are bug ridden
<db92> roofl
<noelferreira> 1440x900 to 1880x800 iter, amenado
<thor^^> ztf: the httpd.conf ig empty
<s0u][ight> how do i install kernel-headers?
<amenado> noelferreira-> and your local display can support such also? try and find out
<LimCore> s0u][ight: its aclled probably linux-...-headers
<ztf> thor^^: what's in your /etc/httpd ? or /etc/apache2 ?
<db92> am i TOO back on ubuntu version? i have 5.10
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: yeah
<thor^^> tons of files
<Pici> dud: yes.
<thor^^> but all are empty
<zionpsyfer> Trying to help a friend with ubuntu, fresh install with only one user.  That user is not in the sudoers file.  How do I go about restoring his access to sudo?
<thor^^> looks like it's not configured
<Pici> !5.10 | db92
<aladdinsane> can someone help me figure out how to change the background of my desktop panes, i can dump my theme's gtkrc file somewhere if you would like to have a look (I'm using xubuntu)
<ubotu> db92: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<gimme_snuggles> did u try that command?
<noelferreira> that's why i need it sclaed amenado. or it isn't possible
<noelferreira> ?
<keito> my g/f's pc has recently started playing up.  the soundcard stopped working, i took it out put it back in and it won't even boot now with the card in (doesn't even carry out POST).  boots fine without card.... then we got a new soundcard (cmedia) it boots into feisty but freezes when gnome starts, same with gutsy using a live cd... any idea's?  think the pci slots might me knackered as I've tried all of them
<eight> 8
<gimme_snuggles> command(s)
<db92> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<ztf> thor^^: that's a bit strange, empty... dpkg --reconfigure apache2 as root maybe ?
<zionpsyfer> gimme_snuggles:  Me?
<amenado> noelferreira-> you have to do some research yourself, we all dont have such high rez, try it out and find out, then let us know
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: whoever made this help page was smoking a little someething.... they messed up a link and i have to see if i can fix it
<iter> noelferreira: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=344572 seems to say krdc will do it
<zionpsyfer> ah
<noelferreira> amenado, iter: vncviewer works ok. however i have to use scrool bars to access desktop
<gimme_snuggles> zion: no not u :P
<amenado> noelferreira-> do what it takes, complaining to us will not get it resolve
<maximilion_> ztf: had Ubuntu 5 days now, once, it refused to play sound (required ctrl+alt+bksp), usb harddisk keeps spinning after shutdown, pidgin started but showed no window and couldn't be started again, occasional file dialog hiccups
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: how do you load a module or whatever it is?
<noelferreira> amenado, the problem is not resolution. i'm just trying to find a client that supports scaling. that's all
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: oh ok, let me know if u have more questions
<ricky_clarkson> So, I'm installing sun-java6-jdk, and I have a prompt about the licence.  I can't see how to close the prompt.
<xander> can anyone help me to work wid yahoo on thunderbird
<ricky_clarkson> Space, Return don't work.
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: from what i read i believe its 'ndiswrapper -m'
<ztf> maximilion_: what release did you install, 7.10 or 8 ?
<Pici> ricky_clarkson: try, tab then enter
<keito> ricky_clarkson: tab and return
<amenado> noelferreira-> your local display has to support it, if not, you are not going to be happy
<iter> ricky_clarkson: try tab then enter
<maximilion_> ztf, but I think it will be fine, and I love it :) Some of these might be app quirks, too.
<LimCore> maximilion: ubuntu seems to be really full of bugs
<ricky_clarkson> grrr :)
<ricky_clarkson> Thanks.
<db92> if i install 5.10 (cos i cant rly download 7 atm), can i do some kind of online upgrade to 7 after 5.10 is installed? for example if i leave tomorrow morning for a while and leave it install some updates over the interwebs :P
<maximilion_> ztf, 7.10 from ubuntu.com
<keito> ricky_clarkson: ;)
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: it says "module configureation already contains alias directive" when i use that
<jeffMASTERflex> db92: no, you can't
<bazhang> db92: best to wait for the download of a more recent version
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: ok what if u do 'ifconfig -a'
<db92> kk then
<ztf> maximilion_ apps work fine on most computers, but maybe you've got somme buggy or unsupported hardware, isn't there anything strange in, roughly, dmesg, syslog, messages ?
<db92> ill contact ye again after i download the most recent version :P
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: the normal... but im restarting now
<bazhang> db92: if you have some download cap then ubuntu will ship you the cds for free
<maximilion_> ztf, well, I'm comparing to XP x64 on the same computer ;)
<matthijs> no-one a clue to install a kernel > 2.6.21.5 ?
<amenado> LimCore-> you have been trolling for a while now, if you prefer your windows, you are welcome to use it
<noelferreira> amenado, and how can i start vino server with different resolution? i don't wnat a big resolution. 800x600 is great. tha only thing i don't wan't is move the srool bars in the client?
<noelferreira> !
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: ok, u should send me the link to the tutorial u are using
<ztf> maximilion_: so i guess you installed the 7.10 for x64 hardware, is it ?
<bazhang> matthijs: why would you want to do that? is this on gutsy?
<iter> noelferreira: did you try using krdc?
<s0u][ight> are the kernel headers downloadable from internet without using ubuntu as a .deb file?
<Jordan> i cant get ubuntu to load gui. X server wont load. it says to restart gdm when it's ready. i can reconfigure xserver, but i cant get gdm to restart.
<matthijs> bazhang, lm-sensors
<amenado> noelferreira-> thats the trade off you get, you have to have a local high rez monitor or settle for scrolling up n down
<maximilion_> ztf, No, I was recommended to install 32-bit, since much 64-bit stuff needs some ironing out
<iter> amenado: noelferreira: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=344572
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: my internet connection just started going real slow and its taking me minutes just to load a page
<keito> Jordan: did you do something to mess it up?
<ztf> maximilion_: i don't have that muche experience on x64 but i'd try x64 distro now, regarding the bugs you encounter on x32
<bazhang> MatthijsH: this is gutsy? and you want an earlier kernel?
<maximilion_> ztf, no error messages - except when sound failed. Just the one occurance, sound works flawlessly in every game and app I've installed
<Jordan> no. i'm loading it off of the cd
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: ok just copy the link when u can
<ztf> maximilion_ what's the message when sound fails ?
<noelferreira> iter, but i need a ubuntu client not windows
<maximilion_> ztf, nah, I feel it's a very stable system.
<MatBoy> bazhang, nope, Feisty Fawn
<MatBoy> so I need a newer kernel
<iter> noelferreira: KRDC? did you TRY IT?
<maximilion_> ztf, remember I've been installing and experimenting with stuff all these 5 days
<noelferreira> lol iter. sorry
<iter> noelferreira:  : )
<bazhang> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.4-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 496 kB, installed size 1520 kB
<ztf> maximilion_: sure, i'm simply not that much sharp on x64, maybe there're some traps on this
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/D-Link_WUA-2340
<maximilion_> ztf, I wrote the msg here two days ago, got no help, checked myself, decided not to bother and pressed ctrl+alt+bksp :)
<bazhang> MatBoy: gutsy has it just fyi
<MatBoy> bazhang, true, but I can' t read out my MB, I need a different kernel
<MatBoy> bazhang, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484189&highlight=p5k&page=2
<bazhang> aha
<MatBoy> :)
<keito> when if ever are they gonna make mp3's with embedded artwork viewable in nautilus as that artwork!
<andy_js> hi guys. I built a custom kernel but now my wireless doesn't work.  I need to built matching firmware in /lib/firmware.  How do I do that?
<MatBoy> bazhang, so the question is... what is the best sulution
<maximilion_> ztf, my biggest issue really with Ubuntu is that the mouse settings are veery few... should be luxurious for us who use it in our work !
<MatBoy> to install a newer kernel
<Creationist> Is it possible to restrict certain printers to only certain users?
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: try these commands
<Jordan_> keito: it brings up the error message when i load up the cd. then it goes to cli mode. i dont know how to reset gdm
<MatBoy> Creationist, samba :)
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: sudo depmod -a
<keito> Jordan: to run gnome its "gnome-session
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: k... i remember hearing these
<Creationist> MatBoy: So you're saying you don't know... gotcha.  Thanks.
<keito> don't know why it won't load though
<ztf> maximilion_: you mean, mouse with more than 2 buttons etc ?
<MatBoy> Creationist, WTF, RTFm on Samba
<Jordan_> ok. do i use sudo or just gnome-session by itself?
<maximilion_> ztf, Yes, can you imagine that!? :P
<Creationist> !rtfm | MatBoy
<MatBoy> Creationist, you need a domain for it
<ubotu> MatBoy: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: now what
<keito> gnome-session
<xander> exit
<ztf> maximilion_: that's beyond belief ;)
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: ifconfig -a
<MatBoy> ow didn' tknow that :)
<Jordan_> keito: alrtight. thanks
<keito> sudo implies you want to run as root, which you don't
<maximilion_> Someone should make a mouse driver made for the most expensive rocketship mouse ever made, bind macros to buttons, triple click, ... the options are endless :)
<keito> hope that helps
<MatBoy> Creationist, but you were suggesting I was a n**b ;)
<keito> :)
<ztf> gotta go, ciao people
<Creationist> MatBoy: Why would I use a Windows technology if I don't have to?
<andy_js> how do I built matching firmware for my kernel?
<MatBoy> Creationist, it's linux man
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: its online now
<Creationist> MatBoy: Although, you're the only one to suggest anything, so maybe Linux actually CAN'T do it...
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: hurray! lets look how to make it load that module automatically now and u should be set
<MatBoy> Creationist, it can, but you need something to organize rights... samba !
<meoblast001> k
<maximilion_> A 5+ button mouse where you can bind buttons to home, end, f5, rightclick+properties, rightclick+saveAs, back, forward is a dream for pro browsers :)
<MatBoy> or ldap, but very overdone
<meoblast001> now my sister can stop complaining
<maximilion_> Creationist, are you religious? :)
<cfedde> ubuntu has a cu package but no tip?
<Creationist> MatBoy: According to the samba manual, it is a UNIX method of using a Windows technology.
<bazhang> !ot
<maximilion_> Or is it a joke ? :)
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Creationist> !off-topic | maximilion
<ubotu> maximilion: please see above
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<eck090> does anyone here use ventrilo?
<iter> Creationist: what's your problem? you have a printer that other ppl can print to? are the printing via the lan? locally? are they windows clients?
<keito> Creationist: Samba is used for lots of networking needs ;0)
<MatBoy> Creationist, man, this is annoying... wat do youi want ? A solution or blaming things that can talk to windows also ?
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: look at " 3.7 Automatically loading at start-up"
<Creationist> iter: No, I have a Linux desktop at home, but need to prevent certain people from using the local printer.
<Creationist> iter: Has nothing to do with network printing... just a regular ol' USB printer.
<jo> hi
<andy_js> whats with all this off-topic crap?
<Pici> andy_js: ?
<iter> Creationist: so these 'certain people' are they local users on the linux machine?
<MatBoy> andy_js, dunno
<Creationist> MatBoy: Read my question, buddy... this has nothing to do with Windows or network printers... samba wouldn't help.
<JamesY> can anyone here help me figure out how to get apache2 php5 with sqlite3 pdo working on my ubuntu 7.04 install? I'm really stuck
<luckybamboo> i even put the user into group root, but stille the same error-message and the user can't access
<Creationist> iter: Correct... family members to be exact :)
<MatBoy> Creationist, it would... it's just how creative you are
<luckybamboo> still
<_Undefined> hi guys, i'm setting up a server and using webmin to administrate it but have heard things about the config files, could anyone clarify this?
<Creationist> iter: Kids that like to use all the ink printing anything and everything in sight :)
<iter> Creationist: system--> administration --> printing --> access control tab
<nickrud> !webmin | _Undefined
<ubotu> _Undefined: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<lwizardl> how do I make multipart rars under ubuntu?
<pawan> nick pawan1
<MatBoy> iter, but still than you can get around it
<Meglo> I'm having trouble booting the 7.10 i386 livecd, it boots - sorta - but my system immediatly does a hard restart after it displays "loading i386.linux" or something along those lines. So I get about 3 seconds to read what is happening before it restarts. Anyone know of a solution? My CPU isn't i686 compatible, but I don't think that would be a problem.
<Creationist> iter: Hmm... I'm not seeing any such tab
<pawan1> hi
<gimme_snuggles> keito: if ure getting errors at post its a hardware configuration problem not linux
<pawan1> error 22 no such partition in grub
<iter> Creationist: did you select the appropriate local printer?
<mjw-> Meglo what kind of CPU do you have?
<bazhang> Meglo: perhaps the alternate cd--how much ram in that machine
<iter> Creationist: also which version of ubuntu are we talking about
<gimme_snuggles> keito: check ure settings in ure bios and looks for irq conflicts and things of that nature, besides that it is possible (hopefully not) that the pci slot might be screwy
<Creationist> iter: Yes.  I have tabs for General, Paper, Advanced, Driver, and COnnection.    7.10
<prince_jammys> JamesY/usr/share/ubuntu-serverguide/html/en_GB/index.html
<Meglo> I am using the alternative CD, I have a 800mhz VIA C3, mjw bazhang
<ceil420> if update-manager is telling me to "Remove obsolete packages", there's no harm in removing said packages, is there? i'm just kinda nervous because `armagetron-common' and `libaudacious4' are among the packages listed, and i use both those programs
<Meglo> 512mb bazhang
<mjw-> Meglo try the alternate cd
<mjw-> !alternate > Meglo
<tonytam_> 试试
<Meglo> mjw I am using the alternative CD
<nickrud> !cn | tonytam_
<ubotu> tonytam_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Meglo> mjw-,
<bazhang> Meglo: your first post said live cd
<prince_jammys> JamesY     sudo apt-get install ubuntu-serverguide, then in a web browser::     /usr/share/ubuntu-serverguide/html/en_GB/index.html
<pawan1> error 22 no such partition in grub
<Indikt> :)
<Meglo> bazhang, Sorry, I didn't mean that, they both use a ramdisk eh? I can confirm I'm using the livecd it uses the debian installer correct?
<MatBoy> Crazymethjesus, btw, you never said on one system and one printer ;) Creationist> Is it possible to restrict certain printers to only certain users ?
<pawan1> how to repait
<iter> Creationist: do you have PDF as a local printer? could you select that and see if the tabs change? I don't see those on my gutsy machine at all
<pawan1> r
<ceil420> no one? anyone?
<keito> gimme_snuggles: thats what I believe may be the case. post doesn't even get carried out. so the 1st card is def not good. the 2nd card however passes POST and gets to gnome session before freezing
<iter> Creationist: instead I see settings policies access control printer options job options
<MatBoy> But I don't like local policies at all
<prince_jammys> JamesY: once you are set up, sudo apt-get install php-doc and mysql-5.0-doc and access the tutorials in a browser ((( both will be located in /usr/share/doc )))
<ceil420> i'd like to continue using audacious and armagetron, but i don't want to see this message every time i update :x
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: i read that and i already did all of that
<pawan1> hello
<Creationist> iter: You're right-clicking the printer and choosing Properties, correct?
<bazhang> ceil420: how soon do you need an answer? ;]
<Creationist> iter: PDF shows the same options.
<mjw-> Meglo the livecd is a graphical installer. the alternate CD is not a "live cd"
<ceil420> bazhang, well the window is sitting here staring at me, and i wanna know whether to Skip This Step or Remove :o
<iter> Creationist: no-- system menu --> administration --> printing
<bazhang> meglo the alternate cd uses ncurses
<N0S3> hello at all
<Meglo> mjw-, sorry for the mistake, but I am using the alternative installer without the graphical installer - not the live cd. Yes I do know that bazhang.
<Creationist> iter: Right... I open that up and it just lists the printers.... no tabs.
<ceil420> if audacious and armagetron can get along without these "obsolete" packages, great; but i don't wanna break my programs just cos Gutsy thinks they're old :x
<bazhang> ceil420: your question got lost in the scroll which window do you refer?
<ceil420> if update-manager is telling me to "Remove obsolete packages", there's no harm in removing said packages, is there? i'm just kinda nervous because `armagetron-common' and `libaudacious4' are among the packages listed, and i use both those programs
<N0S3> i need compiz-fusion, some repository for ubuntu 6.06 ?
<Meglo> bazhang, mjw-, I'm using the alternative debian installer so I can set up encrypted LVM, but It simply wont boot and does a hard reboot before I can get to the menu for the installer.
<ceil420> `libtorrent9' is also listed, and i do like my torrents :x
<prince_jammys> JamesY and once mysql is set up you may get sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin (( if you want graphical access to a mysql database   through a web browser ))
<bazhang> ceil420: they might be metapackages in which case no harm done
<ceil420> bazhang, cheers o/
<bazhang> ceil420: if they are not though you may need to reinstall those packages
<ceil420> worst case, i can just reinstall :p
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: ?
<Creationist> ceil420: If update-manager lists them as obsolete, quite possibly newer versions are already installed..
<bazhang> yesh
<ceil420> Creationist, that's what i was wondering, thanks :)
<Creationist> ceil420: If you uninstall them and something breaks, just reinstall those packages.
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: oh sorry i was watching ace ventura lol
<ceil420> rgr o/
<nickrud> ceil420: for sure you can do the remove on armagetron-common, the packaging has changed, one sec while I check the other
<noelferreira> iter, krdc it's ok. thanks
<ceil420> nickrud, ah, cool
<lorix> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<iter> Creationist: do you see your pinters in the left hand pane of the printer configuration window? try selecting the appropriate printer and maybe taking a screencap ? I suspect we are talking about two different dialogs
<neverblue> morning
<iter> noelferreira: : )
<ceil420> !meaning of life, the universe, and everything
<ceil420> puh, liar
<ceil420> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ceil420> lol
<M-Nagato> ceil420, 42
<ceil420> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ceil420> ^^
<Pici> !botabuse | ceil420
<ubotu> ceil420: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<nickrud> ceil420: and libaudacious4 has been replaced by libaudaciou5, so that's ok as well
<ceil420> i was giving it a snack, not abusing it. that poor bot is so over-worked :(
<ceil420> (noted, tho)
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: did u edit the /etc/modules file?
<ceil420> nickrud, ah, thanks :)
<nickrud> ceil420: I generally trust apt, but verify is good too :)
<mjw-> Meglo from looking online it looks like the C3 might just not be compatible enough
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: that link has stuff i already did, how do i make it auto load everytime the computer starts
<Reenen> is there any chance that ShipIt will be sending out DVD distros instead of CD?
<ceil420> nickrud, yeah, i've got plans to put Zenwalk on the next computer i build, but i'm already dreading life without apt :p
<luckybamboo> i really have no clue, what the reason might be, why the added user can't access the system: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56077/
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: did u edit the /etc/modules file before?
<Meglo> mjw-, can you link me to any specific information you found on the issue?
<Pici> Reenen: Best to contact them directly, no shipit employees here iirc.
<Creationist> iter: http://aycu29.webshots.com/image/43108/2004879928346808298_rs.jpg
<iter> Creationist: The image .http://aycu29.webshots.com/image/43108/2004879928346808298_rs.jpg. cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.
<Creationist> iter: crap, hang on.
<Pici> Creationist: trippy.
<Creationist> iter: Yeah... stupid site can't handle .png files :)
<mjw-> meglo it seems mixed...this guy seemed to have no problem: http://daveshields.wordpress.com/2007/09/09/building-and-configuring-ubuntu-linux-on-the-asus-terminator-t1-c3-intel-socket-370-via-c3-800mhz-on-board-via-cle266-barebone-computer/
<luckybamboo> can you please take a look at my pasted error-message? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56077/
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: ???
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: no... how do i do that
<keito> gimme_snuggles: pm'd
<mastro> do anyone know if there is a way to capture the sound from my desktop? i don't mean using a microphone i mean capturing the playback sound.. in someway redirect the playback sound to a file
<Meglo> mkw-, I've successfully installed it on a dapper derivitive of gNewSense, and everything is stable. Also thank you a ton! That is the exact machine I have
<keito> mastro: jack?
<Auslegung_> I'm having a huge problem...
<keito> mastro: you can route your audio using this
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<Creationist> iter: http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/4226/screenshotch7.th.png
<keito> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Auslegung_> I have Ubuntu 7.10, it was working fine until last night the sound cut off (again)
<Creationist> iter: Bloody hell...
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo: mmm it would be nice to know what program is process 6002
<gimme_snuggles> look at the "utomatiically loading at start up"section
<Creationist> iter: Can you tell me a DECENT site to just upload a quick screen shot to?
<gimme_snuggles> Auto*
<Tiven> Creationist: www.imageshack.us
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo: new problem? after installing something?
<Auslegung_> I restarted, the keyboard sound button wouldn't respond, I reinstalled ALSA (or whatever it is), restarted, and now it boots into the terminal, no UI at all
<Creationist> Tiven: Yeah, that's the one I just tried.
<Creationist> Tiven: Gives me links to a thumbnail, not the full image.
<Pici> Creationist: http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/4226/screenshotch7.png  (just removed .th)
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, no. it's not after installing. it's after adding a new user. and trying to access the system by this user.
<Creationist> iter: http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/4226/screenshotch7.png
<Auslegung_> I'm now using a liveCD
<Creationist> lol good grief.
<Creationist> Pici: Thank you.
<Tiven> Auslegung_: install gnome desktop manager
<Tiven> i had same problem
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, the other (old) user still can access
<Auslegung_> Tiven I don't want to re-install as I have my Ubuntu tweaked out like crazy
<Auslegung_> Tiven I'd rather just find the problem and fix it
<Pici> Creationist: What menu is that?
<Tiven> Auslegung_: type startx on the terminal , and then reinstall gnome desktop manager
<u007-1> hi, i can't manage to get my external hdd: Myson Century, Inc. Fast 3.5" External Storage to work on ubuntu 7.1
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, so it maybe some files missing somewhere?
<gimme_snuggles> meoblast001: read that section carefully meo
<Creationist> Pici: It's the mintMenu :)
<Tiven> Auslegung_: you wont lose any setting at all , i did the same before 2 days
<u007-1> i've ntfs-3g installed, but still doesn't work :(
<ConstyXIV> doesn't upstart have concurrent booting?
<ox> hey, anyone get a webcam working with Flash 9 on Ubuntu 7.10?
<Auslegung_> Tiven you mean after I restart my cpu?
<meoblast001> gimme_snuggles: k
<Tiven> Auslegung_: after you install gdm
<Auslegung_> Tiven What's gdm?
<mastro> keito> mastro: you can route your audio using this «« what if the application i need to redirect audio doesn't support jack?
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo: no, a permissions issue ... maybe someone here can help, but i've never experienced this
<Tiven> Auslegung_: gnome desktop manager
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, in the menatime i gave root-group to the new user but it didn't help
<Auslegung_> Tiven oh, so right now, as a liveCD user, install gdm?
<luckybamboo> meantime
<Creationist> iter: I put the menu in the screenshot to show which launcher I was using... it's the System -> Administration -> Printing one.
<Tiven> Auslegung_:  , if you boot on linux , it wont show any graphics , right ? just a terminal
<timmy> any one know any good music program
<Auslegung_> Tiven correct
<Tiven> Auslegung_: okay... use the terminal. login , (type username and then password)
<Tiven> Auslegung_: and then , type: startx
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo: what is the user and group name for this new user
<iter> Creationist: try running /usr/bin/system-config-printer from a shell or the run menu
<Creationist> iter: Doesn't exist.
<Tiven> Auslegung_: graphics will load after few seconds , might took 1-2 minutes too. then you go to synaptic and re/install gnome desktop manager
<keito> mastro: couldn't tell you, pretty sure it should!?
<Auslegung_> Tiven thanks, if I'm not back in a few minutes then it worked, and I would kiss you if I could
<Tiven> Auslegung_: lol okay :0
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo: try same name for both --- both NEW names (not already in group list)
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, the user is named hoesel and his maingroup is hoesel.
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo: ok, that shouldnt be a problem
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo: created through the gnome interface or from command line?
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, what you mean with both NEW names?
<iter> Creationist: apt-get install system-config-printer ?
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, first i tried from bash and then by gnome interface
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo: it's ok, they are new names (ie the group hoesel didnt exist before)
<luckybamboo> both the same error
<joby> is there a way to reset ubuntu to how it was when i first installed it?
<iter> Creationist: btw we are definitly running different printer control apps here.. the standard gutsy one (for me) is system-config-printer which I didn't have to install by hand
<Creationist> joby: Unfortunately only by reinstalling Ubuntu.
<s0u][ight> how do i install kernel headers?
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, what more can i try?
<Creationist> iter: Ah... well I'm actually running LinuxMint.  Didn't realize they changed printer config utilities.
<joby> ok, is there someone who can tell me how to completley remove a program off of the computer so i can get it to work again?
<mastro> keito, using jack to do what i need means use jack for every applications i have... starting from gnome to any other.. games and so on... and sometimes jack isn't supported
<mastro> keito, anyway thanks :)
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo: not sure, checking the web
<keito> mastro: np
<joby> i have Wine Windows Emulator, it is just stopped working and Im trying to get rid of it...
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, yeah i also did since 2 hours...
<joby> and then reinstall the program so i can get it to work correctly
<joby> im new to this so please help me
<keito> mastro: surely you don't have to start jack (only when you want to) and then that isn't applicable
<Creationist> iter: If I had system-config-printer installed, I would have been able to figure this out with a problem.  GOt it.  Thank you :)
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, a lot seemed to have the same error-message but in other circumstances.
<keito> mastro: sound will work as normal
<iter> Creationist: :)
<neverblue> joby, well that matters if it adds a folder to your /home dir, which program ?
<joby> neverblue: its Wine Windows Emulator
<KemrinH> Yay Wine!! (Wine is not an Emulator)
<andy_js> wine windows emulator!!!??!!?!!
<thor^^> :p
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo: you can login as this user through a terminal, right?  it's strictly a gnome issue
<s0u][ight> how do i install .deb files on a local disk?
<andy_js> I hear wine-doors is good
<joby> that is what it says on mine...
<neverblue> joby, then yes, its something that will create a dir in /home
<thor^^> Wine-doors is excelent ;)
<s0u][ight> dpkg?
<stefano> nautilus is draining up to 70% cpu usage - does anyone know why it does that and how i may force it not to?
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, how to login at this user through terminal?
<neolith2099> I think it should be called "Wine Windows Interpreter"
<joby> ok, so what does that mean? how do i completely get rid of it
<Creationist> iter: Turns out the dialog I was using is gnome-cups-manager
<luckybamboo> s/at/as
<TIRC_1264> add send
<KemrinH> But then wouldn't it be called WWI?
<stefano> not a good name :>
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo: do ctrl alt F1 to login in through terminal, when you're done, come back to your current session with ctrl alt F7
<adamb> Hey guys whats a aim client that i can use besides pigdin?
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo: you dont need to log out of your current session
<iter> Creationist: yeah also you're using linux mint and not gutsy :p
<Creationist> iter: Well, it's tightly based on Gutsy... so I figured the changes would be minor ;)
<KemrinH> You could use XChat
<bazhang> Creationist: that is not supported here
<Creationist> bazhang: I know that.
<neverblue> joby, well sudo aptitude remove wine, wont get rid of it entirely, as you will have a dir in your /home/user/ that is related to wine, which you want to remove as well. rm -rf /home/<username>/.wine
<adamb> Hey guys whats a aim client that i can use besides pigdin?
<Creationist> bazhang: But the support I get here almost always works for LinuxMint.... and until Ubuntu actually works on my system a little better, I can't justify using it.
<Shapeshifter> I need xvnc4viewer or xtightvncviewer for another distro but I can't find any sources or anything, just those package infos on debian or ubuntu sites? Any idea where that stuff could be?
<jpatrick> Shapeshifter: apt-get source the package
<bebe> rg
<bazhang> Creationist: doesn't matter--not supported period
<neverblue> joby, then sudo aptitude purge wine maybe will delete both, but I am unsure of that 100%
<Creationist> bazhang: I didn't ask it to be, did I?
<exegesis> Tiven, this is Auslegung from before and it worked, thanks a lot.  I have a problem with sound that's why I'm on now\
<Creationist> bazhang: I asked an ubuntu-related question and applied it to my own configuration.
<Tiven> exegesis: nice :)) . whats up with the sound ?
<iter> Creationist: actually, you did .. and I helped you, now please play nice
<exegesis> My sound will just stop working every few weeks, and I think it may have to do with me downloading a torrent on Azureus
<db92> ok now i downloaded 7.10 and i "mount" on daemontools the image to make sure about what it is
<exegesis> any ideas?
<db92> and i see "this is a live cd etc"
<db92> yet, i downloaded what it said was the installer >>
<exegesis> This has happened a few times before and I've managed to fix it before but can never remember what I did
<ox> anyone get their webcam working with Gutsy and Flash 9?
<Tiven> exegesis: checked the sound control panel ? are they muted ? almost everything gets muted for me in alsa every few hours/days
<KemrinH> Hey, I'm trying to skin my grub menu, I've got the picture/archive thing in place, but I'm not sure which partition it's on.
<exegesis> TIven I've already checked that but will check again
<db92> something im getting wrong here or i just downloaded the wrong image?
<sean_> is there a way to make an application use both cores of a dualcore CPU ???
<Shinji-> db92, livecd is installer
<db92> aha
<sean_> im using DeVeDe btw...
<Fudzi> hi
<Fudzi> everyone
<exegesis> Tiven, under SOund Preferences I have everything autodetect and they test fine, except Sound Capture is ALSA and it doesn't test right
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, yes i could login in terminal.
<luckybamboo> as the new user
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo   did you copy any files into this new user's home?
<exegesis> Tiven my sound is working now, but the problem is my keyboard volume buttons do nothinnng to the sound
<Fudzi> hello
<Shinji-> db92, boot the cd and you will see a icon "installer"
<sirius-black> hey, i need some help, i installed ubuntustudio yesterday, and all of the jack packages, but if i run ubuntu 7.10 kernel 2.6.22-14-rt instead of generic, it gives me an nvidia error message comparable to this: fatal: install command nvidia (ee): fail load nvidia kernel mod (ee): ***aborting*** (ee): screens found, no usable configuration
<Fudzi> i install ubuntu on my macbook
<Tiven> exegesis: i dont know how to fix that im sorry :( - 2 of my friends are having the same problem as well
<KemrinH> I know that it's in my root partition, but I don't know what to call it in grub.list
<Fudzi> using bootcamp
<Shinji-> db92, it's all gui :)
<db92> Shinji-: kk cos i am in the "5.10 age" where i remember livecd != installer
<exegesis> Tiven: ok thanks, at least my sound is working, I guess...
<db92> and i remember where there was no gui :P
<Shapeshifter> jpatrick: I said, for another distro, so I'm loogin for the sources, but the sources on debian / ubuntu info pages are all for vnc4 or tightvonc, and not for the resp x-viewer
<db92> kk then :=DD
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo: or alter the permissions/ownership of the files in this new user's home?
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, no i didn't if the gnome-user-creator did not.
<Fudzi> the problem is by default it boot with ubuntu
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, but these files/folder belong to the user (as user and as group)
<Fudzi> have to change the boot order to boot with mac OS by default
<sirius-black> hey, i need some help, i installed ubuntustudio yesterday, and all of the jack packages, but if i run ubuntu 7.10 kernel 2.6.22-14-rt instead of generic, it gives me an nvidia error message comparable to this: fatal: install command nvidia (ee): fail load nvidia kernel mod (ee): ***aborting*** (ee): screens found, no usable configuration
<Fudzi> ????
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, the folder looks very nice. bashrc and stuff. all there
<Shinji-> db92, you could use alternate => no gui :P
<sean_> is there a way to make an application use both cores of a dualcore CPU ???
<sean_> is there a way to make an application use both cores of a dualcore CPU ???
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo: all owned by him and his group
<jeffMASTERflex> sirius-black: you need the kernel headers i think for the real time kernel
<sean_> sorry for the double post :s
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, true
<bazhang> Fudzi: ubuntu-tutorials has tons of stuff for that you may want to check them out
<db92> Shinji-: rooofl np i just didnt know there WAS a gui <<
<JamesY> no suggestions, eh? OK, guess I'll go back to grinding away...
<Shinji-> dg92, hehe ok
<Shinji-> db92, hehe ok
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo: the permissions of the .ICEauthority file?
<sirius-black> jeffmasterflex: do you know the package names? or otherwise how to do that?
<Repley> hi all. can i on my gutsy disabling cpu frequency scaling? how to? i want to use my notebook as a desktop. i want to disable all energy policy
<jeffMASTERflex> nope. i don't. sorry. i am positive it's in the studio repos, though.
<lgc> Hi. Is it safe to format an empty chunk of my disk located AFTER my partitions without doing it from a live CD?
<scjp_> ~pastebin
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, there is no .ICEauthority in the hoesel-home-folder, but it's in the other user-home-dirs.. curious
<Odd-rationale> Repley: Usually you can set that in the BIOS.
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo: just fishing around here, but worth checking ..... if everything seems ok i recommend deleting the user, deleting his home, and adding him back
<jimat> Could any body tell me what "inexistent package" means?
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, but maybe the missing .ICEauthority could be a solution?
<DJAdmiral> that the package does not exist
<luckybamboo> what is it fo?
<luckybamboo> for
<bdancer> hi all
<Repley> Odd-rationale: thank you. but on start i have an error "cpu frequency scaling not supported" or similar, i don't remember the right error string
<DJAdmiral> Hello, bdancer
<Fudzi> bazhang: not  really
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo: maybe, but i don't know if you can just paste someone else's in there ... i don't know the purpose of this file, but i know it's important to the X session
<Fudzi> to resume
<Discipulus> any Java programmers in here? I asked a question in ##java but no one answered my question
<sirius-black> jeffmasterflex: scripts for real time security module?
<Fudzi> i install ubuntu on my macbook
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, i opened the iCE-file of another user and suppose just copy and paste won't help... it's quite user-specific
<Fudzi> default it start with ubuntu
<DJAdmiral> luckybamboo: what are the directory permissions?
<bdancer> on my ntfs partition all files have run permission - what to write to fstab to have them no run perms?
<DJAdmiral> Discipulus: I might be able to help.
<bazhang> fudzi sadly we do not know boot camp well here ;] there is a channel for that however
<Fudzi> i just want to change the boot order how ?
<DJAdmiral> I did java a long time ago, so things have changed since then
<luckybamboo> DJAdmiral, belongs all to the user.
<luckybamboo> home-dir
<greek> hi
<sirius-black> use administration
<jimat> DJAdmiral: I downloaded "dmraid" driver (.deb file) and brought it home with a penstick, then to install it I just double click. and it said "inexistent package", what do you think I should do?
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, i will remove the user and try to add him again.
<CyanideD> i need help installing flash drivers
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo: something might have gone wrong when you tried first bash --- unless there's valuable stuff in that home, you could remove it and the user, and try readding from gnome
<Repley> Odd-rationale: is possible to disable from both: bios and ubuntu? and, how to?
<Fudzi> is this official chanel ?
<DJAdmiral> Fudzi: Yes, this is
<greek> wie gets euch
<jeffMASTERflex> sirius-black: try #ubuntustudio . they'd be able to tell you for sure
<bazhang> Fudzi: your question is with how to do it in boot camp correct?
<sirius-black> fudzi: do you mean first start from cd, then HD instead of usual order?
<Evan_Rolfe> hi guys, this is a noob irc question: how do i message somebody specifically in xchat? so in the chat is says username: blablabla?
<Fudzi> no
<Noiano> hello
<DJAdmiral> jimat, could you open up a terminal and try this command in the directory where the .deb is?
<DJAdmiral> dpkg -i packagename.deb
<DJAdmiral> and tell me the output. pastebin it if it's big
<Fudzi> no
<CyanideD> how do i install flash players
<Noiano> can anybody help me in setting up my ati graphic card? I get the usual "dri initialization failed" ....i have tried the solution suggested in the wiki but nothing :(
<prince_jammys> Evan_Rolfe: type the first few chars of the name, then tab
<jimat> DJAdmiral: ok i'll try thanks
<prince_jammys> !tab | Evan_Rolfe
<ubotu> Evan_Rolfe: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Fudzi> on my macbook i have already install three OS : mac OS ubuntu and vista
<kesi> hi all, I suddenly started having probs with my gutsy install today.   I can't get firefox to start, it just starts to load and then quits.   And, while nothing is running the cpu is running at over 15%..  I didn't do anything different and I don't think I installed any updates.
<Fudzi> but by default it boot with ubuntu
<neverblue> Fudzi, in Virtual Machines? which is the host OS?
<DJAdmiral> CyanideD: run this command in the terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted
<bazhang> Fudzi: using what boot loader
<Fudzi> i just want to boot with os by default
<gaurav_> how does ubuntu run under a mac Fudzi?
<Fudzi> no virtual
<Fudzi> using bootcamp
<CyanideD> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted
<Fudzi> i install ubuntu and vista
<DJAdmiral> kesi: could you run this up in a terminal and pastebin the output? firefox
<neverblue> Fudzi, keep the posts to a single line please
<bazhang> Fudzi: using boot camp?
<Stevethepirate> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<prince_jammys> kesi: type in terminal--> top
<Fudzi> yeah
<jeffMASTERflex> kesi: rm -rf .mozila then run it again
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, i deleted it and created a complete different user by gnome but still the same error.
<jeffMASTERflex> .mozilla*
<prince_jammys> luckybamboo: crap
<will6> Hello everyone!  Quick question.  Is it possible to install grub over lilo with no boot issues (want to install 7.10 on a laptop that boots xp and another nix distro with lilo)  possible to do just the standard install and not drop the ability to boot my xp part.?
<neverblue> Fudzi, so I am guessing that MacOS is on there atm, and you want to add Ubuntu, or you already did?
<luckybamboo> prince_jammys, true dat.
<CyanideD> Djadmiral did you get that
<DJAdmiral> CyanideD: my bad, it's actually: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<prince_jammys> jeffMASTERflex: you maybe want to warn the man that that command will delete all his bookmarks
<Fudzi> neverblue: atm ?
<jeffMASTERflex> ahh yes... that WILL delete your bookmarks
<Frijolie> hey all, what's a program that will utilize with a built-in webcam on a laptop? I'm anxious to try it out to see if it will work.
<CyanideD> ok its downloading so this will install flash players
<kesi> got firefox to run but everything is running slow.  Here' s a pastebin of top
<Frijolie> i've already tried pidgin
<kesi> http://pastebin.com/m3e6dc86e
<neverblue> Fudzi, atm == at the moment
<DJAdmiral> CyanideD: And a bunch of other handy things as well, yes
<slat> will6: i think the worst case scenario is that you will have to do an easy edit of the /boot/grub/menu1at file
<DJAdmiral> kesi, I'll take a look at that
<CyanideD> ok any chance you can help me with another thing
<DJAdmiral> CyanideD: Ask away.
<kesi> DJAdmiral, thanks
<Fudzi> no neverblue  i repeat i have already done
<Frijolie> prince_jammys: thanks for your help yesterday with the partition stuff
<db92> i still need emulation libs with 7.10 or from some version onward ubuntu became backwards compatible when it comes to processors? :P (i downloaded 64 bit)
<Fudzi> when i start my macbook
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: np
<CyanideD> ok i have a nivdia crad 6200 before i moved to linux i was able to put what was on my desktop on to my tv . how can i get that back?
<prince_jammys> kesi: try killall firefox-bin and restart firefox
<kesi> prince_jammys, k.
<neverblue> Fudzi, and how does Ubuntu run on your Mac?
<Frijolie> prince_jammys: so, assuming you remember me and my prob, now that i have a 138B /home folder. I should install all apps there?
<Fudzi> i have to prush the "option" key to access to choose an operating system if i forgot to prush the "option " key by default it boot with ubuntu
<DJAdmiral> CyanideD: By that you mean you had a TV-out port? Like your TV showed what was on your monitor, right?
<CyanideD> yes, using the S-video port
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: you are installing apps through apt / synaptic?
<Fudzi> and i want to change the boot order by booting default mac os
<bazhang> Fudzi: you want help booting osx with boot camp as the default
<DJAdmiral> CyanideD: should be easy enough. What model is your nvidia card again?
<DJAdmiral> kesi: nothing seems to be out of the ordinary here. Let me compare it with my top.
<Fudzi> yeah
<Pici> !dualboot | Fudzi have you read this?
<ubotu> Fudzi have you read this?: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: they  will be automatically installed in the right folder, which is not your home --- your home is for your personal files and personal configuration for different progs (eg your firefox preferences)
<Frijolie> prince_jammys, yes mostly. When you install them that way, where do they go?
<bazhang> ##apple Fudzi
<Shinji-> db92, only with flash, i think?
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: they go in various places inside of /usr/share
<CyanideD> 6200
<kesi> DJAdmiral, firefox is flaking again
<Frijolie> prince_jammys: /usr ...so where does /usr reside (what partition) / ?
<DJAdmiral> kesi: hmm, odd. xorg takes up only 1% usage on my computer. strange.
<LordInfamous> hey
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: how many partitions do you have?
<db92> Shinji-: what do you mean "flash" ?:p
<Fudzi> Pici: thx
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: are you coming from windows? ie are you a previous windows user?
<Frijolie> prince_jammys: i have a 2GB partition for /swap, a 15GB partition for /, and the rest of my HDD for /home
<LordInfamous> is it possible to set up a printer on a desktop running ubuntu and have it be available on the network on my xp laptop
<Fudzi> ok i find the solution
<kesi> DJAdmiral, what does the xorg proc do?
<Frijolie> prince_jammys: I haven't used Windows for about 7 months
<Shinji-> db92, adobe flash
<exneo> how do I join anonymous the antiscientology group
<Fudzi> thx a lot
<exneo> anybody
<Fudzi> bye
<db92> Shinji-: not what im rly interested in
<db92> so generally there isnt? :P
<Shinji-> db92, k :)
<bazhang> exneo not here
<ghostlines> does anyone know how to minimize fullscreen games?
<exneo> where anybody know?
<Pici> ghostlines: usually alt-enter
<prince_jammys> prince_jammys: /usr is in your / partition, and it take up the most space, along with your home, if you have many files (movies and such)
<sirius-black> hey
<jeffMASTERflex> !ot | exneo
<ubotu> exneo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DJAdmiral> Lordinfamous, I think that is, but I do know that's available the other way around as well
<exneo> k
<justnulling2> i have logitech mx600 mouse how should i set it up?
<DJAdmiral> kesi, what processor do you have?
<sirius-black> what about jack server help? XD
<kesi> DJAdmiral it's a Celeron on a laptop , let me see if I can find out which one
<LordInfamous> DJAdmiral, yes ive tried it on xp but its not seeming to work so i figuered ubuntu would be easier, and work :)
<DJAdmiral> ghostlines: which games, for instance?
<ghostlines> urban terror
<Frijolie> prince_jammys: so should I resize and give / more space? my /home is 138GB. I definately have some to spare
<ghostlines> i'm running ubuntu with gnome
<prince_jammys> prince_jammys: /usr takes up space because all progs go there::   /usr/share/bin stores the executables,  /usr/share/doc stores documentation/manuals that may come with progs,,, /usr/share/libs stores libraries ...... so a single program will have files in all those directories ... when uninstalled, they are found and removed
<kesi> here's the current firefox error: raichlea@gilgamesh:~$ firefox
<kesi> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<DJAdmiral> ghostlines: usually alt+tab, or F11, or Alt+Enter
<DJAdmiral> kesi: segmentation fault?
<ghostlines> cool i'll give it a go and see if it works thanks
<DJAdmiral> kesi: yikes!
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: run the application "baobab" to see a graphical display of disk use :: in a terminal, type --> baobab
<sirius-black> how do i start the jack server?
<kesi> DJAdmiral, now it started... also it's an Pentium M
<CyanideD> Djadmiral you there
<boris_> hi
<DJAdmiral> kesi: that's surprising. It shouldn't take that much PC usage.
<boris_> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<boris_> !fonts
<kesi> DJAdmiral, any suggestions?
<DJAdmiral> CyanideD: I am, but I'm downloading something right now, so I might not be getting all messages.
<stephen-mason> hey Ive seen a bar in some vids how do i get it? like osx?
<DJAdmiral> stephen-mason: what bar?
<CyanideD> ok my card is a nivdia 6200
<theLichKing> does ubuntu have support for broadcom 4321 wireless cards?
<jeffMASTERflex> stephen-mason: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/global_menu
<bazhang> avant window navigator stephen-mason
<hamid> heeeeeeo
<hamid> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stephen-mason> the dock?
<bazhang> yes
<Pici> !ask | hamid
<ubotu> hamid: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hamid> i have problem whit kenel
<hamid> kernel
<stephen-mason> bazhang is that like osx's dock/
<theLichKing> hamid, what problem?
<retrofantasy> How do I type in control-characters like \002 please ?
<bazhang> stephen-mason: decide for yourself and check out some screenshots
<hamid> when i install a driver i get that meg " kernel source not found ?
<DJAdmiral> retrofantasy: you mean unicode letters?
<Frijolie> prince_jammys: I must not have baobab istalled, "bash: baoab: command not found"
<LukeLM> To anyone here with join leave notifications on: I'm really sorry.. I've been testing a lot in here and you've prolly seen me join/leave 1000 times
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: missing a "b"
<DJAdmiral> retrofantasy: or the copyright symbol and stuff like that?
<retrofantasy> yes ... DJ
<stephen-mason> is that just windows management or can itr have shortcuts?
<hamid> when i install a driver i get that meg " kernel source not found ?"
<retrofantasy> .. or specifically /032 please
<hamid> when i install a driver i get that meg " kernel source not found ?"
<DJAdmiral> Applications>Accessories>Character Map
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: try it from Applications --> accessories -->Disk Usage
<stephen-mason> ill try it out
<theLichKing> hamid, what is this driver for?
<hamid> sagem usb modem
<hamid> foe internet
<sirius-black> how do you start the jack server?
<hamid> for internet
<Pici> !enter | hamid
<ubotu> hamid: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<theLichKing> hamid, well, if it says kernel source not found, then you don't have the kernel source.. install it from apt
<david> hmm.. I'm having an odd problem with videofiles and my players, they don't seem to automatically open the files?
<theLichKing> hamid, i believe it's the kernel-source package
<david> SMPlayer for example only starts when I doubleclick a file
<stephen-mason> where can i download avant?
<DJAdmiral> hamid, try exactly this command in the terminal: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r'
<theLichKing> hamid, but i don't know why a modem driver would require the kernel sources, have you tried googling your card+ubuntu?
<david> could this perhaps be that I need a custom startline?
<Weird-Donkey> i've got a screen problem here with ubuntu, can anybody help ?
<david> /usr/bin/smplayer -blah ?
<DJAdmiral> theLichKing: There are quite a few modem drivers that need the kernel sources. eagle-usb is one.
<DJAdmiral> theLichKing: mostly for USB modems.
<Pici> !ask | Weird-Donkey
<ubotu> Weird-Donkey: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<theLichKing> DJAdmiral, thanks for the information, i didn't know that
<Weird-Donkey> alright, ill type this up
<Frijolie> prince_jammys: sorry, I had a power interruption
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: did you see it?
<hamid> theLichKing, thank u i want to know that the name of package is apt-get
<stephen-mason> avant window navigator where can i download?
<DJAdmiral> theLichKing: Anytime. Compiling kernel modules regularly does give you some very useful knowledge :P
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: in the menu:  Application --> Accessories --> Disk Usage Analyzer      (another way of opening "baobab")
<Frijolie> prince_jammys: I must not have baobab installed, "bash: not baobab is not a recognized command"
<DJAdmiral> hamid: try this command: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r'
<Survivorman> http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: KDE or gnome?
<DJAdmiral> copy and paste it, if you must
<hamid> ok
<kesi> DJAdmiral, weird... I found a post on the ubuntu forums that had the same segmentation fault.    They recommended uninstalling colorzilla which hasn't worked right in ubuntu anyways.  I did that and it seems to be working now
<Pici> DJAdmiral: use backticks not regular quotes for that.
<theLichKing> hamid, it could be kernel-headers.. go to synaptic and search for kernel + source
<sirius-black> thereś a strange bug, sometimes my mouse freaks, and i get logoff requests
<Odd-rationale> stephen-mason: You can also get a .deb at www.getdeb.net
<DJAdmiral> kesi: Odd. Good work on getting it to work proper again, though
<Survivorman> or here https://launchpad.net/awn
<stephen-mason> ok isit the best osx dock type of program?
<kesi> Thanks all!
<Weird-Donkey> im running a laptop (T61P 14.1 screen) with ubuntu 7.10, recently i tried to connect my desktop flatscreen and it didnt work out great, messed arround a bit with the resolution to have some dual monitoring working, but it still woudlnt work, so i unplug everything and reboot the laptop, in the screen configuration pannel i've lost the "Costom1" setting that i once had, and now i cant play with the screen brightness anymore a
<Weird-Donkey> there it is
<Frijolie> prince_jammys: The Applications menu thing worked..i got it pulled up. I use GNOME
<DJAdmiral> Pici: Ooh yes, thanks. I keep forgetting to do that.
<david> anyone else using SMPlayer who can paste their commandlines?
<Pici> DJAdmiral: or alternatively, use $(uname -a)
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: from there you can "scan filesystem" and it'll show you a pretty picture of what your system looks like
<DJAdmiral> hamid, sorry, copy and paste this one instead: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Docfxit> How can I remove the login? If I need to re-boot remotely I can't sign on.
<hamid> ok DJAdmiral
<khelll> how to change the charset of a file ?
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: click around in the directories and get info on those --- if you hover your mouse over the pie chart you get info too
<DJAdmiral> khell: I know that can be done in gedit somehow
<khelll> DJAdmiral i need to do so from console
<meoblast> hello.... im trying to use frostwire, but it cant connect to the network, it can connect to the chat but not the network, i think this might have something to do with ubuntu networking so im gonna ask here
<sirius-black> anyone know how to configure my microphone?
<meoblast> can anyone help?
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: what you see is the typical linux file system::   /  , /bin /dev /etc /lib and so on, are all standard in linux
<Frijolie> prince_jammys: hmm..that's pretty cool!
<marowit> hi, i ran into problem. After i installed ati drivers with envy ctr+alt+f1 or all the others f* aren't working, Anybody knows the solution?
<Weird-Donkey> so anyone would know how to have the system doing a re-check on the screen i have ?
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: looks weird at first, but it's a kickass system
<retrofantasy> DJAdmiral -- found it, ty !!
<Pici> !envy | marowit
<ubotu> marowit: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Frijolie> prince_jammys: when it gives percentages, is it saying that is x% of the partition or of the HDD space?
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: check this:  http://www.linuxcommand.org/lts0040.php
<mjw-> sirius-black doubleclick the volume control in the panel
<xidarian> how do i remove then install vimtutor, i broke it somehow
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: x%of the folder you happen to be looking at i think -- that's a bit confusing
<s0u][ight> hello where can i download wine for ubuntu i mean a .deb file of wine
<xidarian> i tried sudo apt-get remove vim
<stephen-mason>  help ive installed avant window navigator with a deb but i dont know how to open it?
<xidarian> sudo apt-get remove vim
<s0u][ight> i'm on windows atm i need to download it with windows
<xidarian> sudo apt-get remove vimtutor
<sirius-black> mjw: i meant for the jack server really, XD
<xidarian> sudo apt-get remove vimtutor
<xidarian> sudo apt-get remove vi
<Pici> !enter | xidarian
<xidarian> nothing worked
<xidarian> !enter?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> xidarian: stop repeatig.
<xidarian> srry
<xidarian> didnt' mean to
<Pici> !nickspam > fwa (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<s0u][ight> :| nobudy?
<marowit> ubotu: i'm afraid i ruined restricted drivers when i followed the "How to binary ati" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-117effcb5f0fbe8e10f40881bff1dbf7824a77b0
<Pici> s0u][ight: packages.ubuntu.com
<theLichKing> !nickspam > TheDreamer
<Frijolie> well it says that my /home/music folder is 97.9%. What does that mean? does it mean  that my /music folder is 97.9% of my /home folder's data?
<Jordan> gui wont load from cd try to reconfigure get error "gnome-session: 7808: GtK-WARNING **: cannot open display
<rinaldi_> meoblast: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<stephen-mason> avant window navigator ive installed but i dont know how to open it?
<s0u][ight> tnx
<invit> hello
<Frijolie> prince_jammys: well it says that my /home/music folder is 97.9%. What does that mean? does it mean  that my /music folder is 97.9% of my /home folder's data?
<Pici> stephen-mason: avant support in #awn :)
<Survivorman> It might be found in the applications menu, or open it with the command avant-window-navigator
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: yes
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: which makes sense
<sirius-black> how do you configure the microphone for the jack server(and midi keyboard too)
<Bodsda> hey guys, im after a game boy advanced emulator -- the most popular windows one is VBA (VisualBoyAdvanced) wine cant run it -- i no there is one in repo's but it doesnt have a gui, which is more or less essential,.,.does anyone know where i can find one?
<theLichKing> Bodsda, do you know any good ps2 emulator?
<Jordan> live cd wont load and reconfiguring doesn't work
<Frijolie> prince_jammys: ok, that's cool. Do you know a program which will utilize a webcam? I'm anxious to test out the one that came built-in on my new laptop
<Survivorman> visualboyadvance is on linux too
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: i don't know
<LifeIsNow> ciao a tutti
<LifeIsNow> che sever belissiamo
<Pici> !it | LifeIsNow
<magnetron> Frijolie: ekiga
<ubotu> LifeIsNow: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LifeIsNow> belissimo
<jessid> hello. I have a web server in this computer. I would like to know if there is a user connected to it. how can i know that???
<Bodsda> theLichKing, there is only 1 free ps2 emulator -- its for windows -- and it plays ---- aahhh --NOTHING! -- its still in developement
<theLichKing> Bodsda, in development? till when? till ps5 is out?
<Survivorman> bodsda: http://vba.ngemu.com/downloads/SDLTest-Linux.zip
<Frijolie> magnetron: ah, i didn't think of that one..I'll give it a try
<LifeIsNow> ubotu
<Jordan> theLichKing: try pcsx2
<theLichKing> Bodsda, makes me stick to my opinion that emulators/vms/compatibility layers are plain crap
<Bodsda> theLichKing, yep,.,prob,.,.there having problems getting the code right -- something to do with copyright (which has always been sensitive with emulators)
<rinaldi_> theLichKing: iv tried many ps2 emulators, including pcsx2, it's still in development, didnt work for any of my games
<LifeIsNow> ufffffffffffffffaaaaaaaaa
<LukeLM> The thing about console emulators is to make them perfect takes A LOT of time and hard work, then all you get from it is a bunch of whiners asking for roms etc
<Jordan> rinaldi_: it works for all of my games, but fps never goes above 40
<theLichKing> Bodsda, i see
<Bodsda> Survivorman, ok ty,. ive already tried that,.,.i couldnt get it to work -- tbh i had no idea what to do with any of it? any thoughts>
<rinaldi_> Jordan: well its been a while since i tried it, just asumes. may try again thanks
<Bodsda> theLichKing, because they have to right the compat layers by hand now -- so good be a while ,.,.although i found this information 4 months ago ,.,.might be different now
<LukeLM> I doubt you'll ever seen a good PS2 emulator or any consoles after that
<joeamined> hi
<Bodsda> LukeLM, why?
<LukeLM> Read up :P
<joeamined> i'd like to add a cron job everytime a start a new session, how to do this pls ?
<theLichKing> LukeLM, i haven't seen any good emulator, let alone ps2
<Pici> joeamined: Every time you log in?
<joeamined> pici yes
<Bodsda> theLichKing, zsnes is good and all the game boy emu's on windows have been brilliant -- psx is coolio and works on *nix
<sean_> how do i change the icon that shows for a HDD on the desktop to something else?
<Pici> !startup | joeamined take a look here
<ubotu> joeamined take a look here: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Jordan_> rinaldi_: i dont know how well it works on linux since ubuntu won't install on my computer
<Bodsda> Survivorman, any joy?
<joeamined> pici yes, but how to run the command terminal from there ?
<theLichKing> Bodsda, i tried to run final fantasy 8 on epsxe.. lots of headaches and things that don't work.. so that was it for me
<Survivorman> bodsda, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442826. there is some info there and some suggestions on other alternatives and at least one that runs under wine.
<Bodsda> Survivorman, ok cheers dude
<theLichKing> gotta go now.. bb
<Pici> joeamined: gnome-terminal is the application name of the gnome terminal.
<Bodsda> theLichKing, psxe plays my ff8 fine
<s0u][ight> hello i got an intel 945 graphics card is the driver of it allready in use?
<ocha> how do i get dark crusade within 0.9.35 to lock the mouse within the application, even though i have clicked "keep mouse within the directx app. no leaving the world."
<sirius-black> does anyone know how to set up a midi keyboard?
<pike_> !915resolution| s0u][ight
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915resolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pike_> s0u][ight: er.. grab that package
<Bodsda> ocha, dark crusade as in warhammer ??
<ceil420> heh
<ocha> bodsda: corrent
<s0u][ight> hmm
<s0u][ight> i got 945
<ceil420> apparently i did need libaudacious4, cos now it won't play music :|
<ceil420> (xmms works, tho o/)
<s0u][ight> isn't the same one :s
 * ceil420 reinstalls audacious
<Bodsda> ocha, i love that game!!!! although they screwed up with land raider restriction imho
<sirius-black> does anyone know how to set up a midi keyboard?
<LifeIsNow> uffffffffffaaaaa
<orochi_> Anyone know offhand if Quake Wars runs well under 6.3? ;>
<MatBoy> does someone know a good tool where i cn change my CPU speed with using Ubuntu ?
<ceil420> aren't all id's games linux-friendly?
<ocha> bodsda: we could go all day on how they need to reinstate units and bring units in and lets not even compare it to the table top game. it is so off!  but anyone, do you know about my mouse problem?
<fran> Wola!!!
<orochi_> ceil420: Ahh, yes...wrong channel I'm asking that in, sorry :>
<ceil420> heh
<Fudzi> hi
<Fudzi> everyone
<Bodsda> ocha, tbh, i have the same prob,. it wont scroll when pushed against left hand screen,. it has to be a diagonal or up and down ,.,.so irritating
<ocha> bodsda: your also running dark crusadE?
<Fudzi> can anyone show me the link all effect with ubuntu ?
<rustmonster> Why is my system reporting my memory to be 3477456K when I have 4 gigs?
<rustmonster> my bios correctly says i have 4 gigs
<Bodsda> ocha, well, im running the original (Warhammer 40k (first in quadrilogy)) but i have the same prob
<prince_jammys> rustmonster: that number is about 4 gigs
<Bodsda> guys i still cant find a game boy advanced emulator? anyone know anywhere i can get one (not the repo -- it has no gui)
<AngryElf> what browser will use a different cache/session than firefox
<AngryElf> ?
<fdamstra> rustmaster> Where is it reporting the 3,477,456K?
<rinaldi_> ocha: I have problems like that in steam games and i disble compiz
<rustmonster> prince I thought that the number of K should exceed 4000000, since I gig = 1024 meg?
<fdamstra> rustmaster> try 'cat /proc/meminfo'.
<rustmonster> fdamstra: top is
<Bodsda> rinaldi_, but thats not really a fix
<prince_jammys> rustmonster: 3.316 gigs is what i got
<lgc> how can I grep the lines that begin with 1 and end with 14, with anything in the middle?
<LMJ> all others AngryElf, look into synaptic for some light http browser like galeon
<fdamstra> rustmaster: any chance your video card uses shared ram?
<rustmonster> MemTotal:      3477456 kB
<rustmonster> fdamstra: yes! Aha!
<rustmonster> rustmonster: that's an awful lot of ram to eat for memory though...
<rinaldi_> Bodsda: well it is wine you're running these games in? its recommended that you dont run compiz anyway
<fdamstra> lgc: I'd run it through two greps.
<Bodsda> rinaldi_, i run it in cedega
<khelll> how to change file encoding from console ?
<fdamstra> lgc: cat <filename> | grep -e '^1' | grep -e '14$'
<aunes> I heard a rumor that I can migrate from etch to ubuntu using apt-get. How true is this? How likely is it to break everything?
<prince_jammys> rustmonster: short about 700 M or .68 gigs
<Pici> fdamstra: why not just egrep '^1.*14$' filename ?
<pike_> aunes: certainly possible but safer probably just to install to nother partition and reuse or backup /home
<pike_> aunes: im sure there is a thread in the forums with howto though
<fdamstra> Pici: that would work too, pici, and probably more efficient.
<rustmonster> Hm, actually I doubt my video uses 716 megs of RAM
<lgc> fdamstra, I just came to the conclusion that you are right. Though in theory "^1*14$" should do the trick, if I'm right.
<fdamstra> Okay, I have a server running 6.06 LTS server.  It boots fine, but networking doesn't work.  ifconfig shows the correct IP information, but arp table remains empty.  If I run /etc/init.d/network restart, everything starts working until the next reboot.
<prince_jammys> yes, cat blah | grep pattern  ===   grep pattern blah
<sirius-black> does anyone know how to set up a midi keyboard?
<fdamstra> lgc: you're missing a . before the *.
<sirius-black> for the jack server?
<lgc> fdamstra, it doesn't work either.
<ocha> Bodsda, the first dawn of war is supported?
<Ulfalizer> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/29/enabling-the-cube-in-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon/ this guide mentions "System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings", but there doesn't seem to be any such menu item in my 7.10 install. what gives?
<fdty34g> hello all. i have a problem- i have a cronjob, but it won't execute for some reason. i checked the path to the command, and it is correct.
<Bodsda> ocha, nope none of them are
<Jordan_> live cd wont boot a gui and reconfiguring doesnt work
<fdamstra> lgc: both work in all my tests.  Maybe there's something strange with your input.
<ocha> bodsda: but the first one is working for you?
<lgc> fdamstra, I actually want it to be 'grep -E "^1\ .*14$"'.
<Bodsda> ocha, all three work for me , and the 4th demo version
<fdamstra> lgc: You probably need to use apostrophes not quotes or the shell might try to glob that *.
<ocha> bodsda: i didn't know there were a fourth one coming out?  how do you get around the mouse leaving the directx app window?
<lgc> fdamstra, let me try that...
<rustmonster> my laptop specs say that it should only be up to 224MB of shared video memory
<lgc> fdamstra, nah! It didn't work.
<Bodsda> ocha, i use cedega -- or a windows install, copied over ran with wine -- only have the problem occasionaly, but its not very major,.,.
<hfmls> hi
<prince_jammys> lgc: can you paste a sample line you want to match
<hfmls> can someone tell me a good ftp client ?
<Pici> hfmls: filezilla perhaps?
<fdty34g> hfmls: gftp and filezilla are fine ftp clients
<hfmls> tx
<fdty34g> i have a problem with my cron job not running, can someone help me please?
<joakim1> EDUBUNTU
<lgc> fdamstra, be my guest: "1        12.0290         -8.5444         12.8800          1.3126        14"
<Pici> joakim1: ?
<Jordan_> ubuntu livecd wont load gui and it doesnt work after i reconfigure either
<prince_jammys> lgc: worked for me
<mthope-nosKill> Im thinking about switching to ubuntu from windows, anyone think this is the best thing to do? i want to have a better environment to program in but i still wanna be able to use my old windows programs... or at least some of them.. like poker
<lgc> prince_jammys, I mean you, be my guest: '1        12.0290         -8.5444         12.8800          1.3126        14'. These are the patterns I want to catch.
<ocha> bodsda, do you have problems with the mouse only in the first dawn of war?
<prince_jammys> lgc: grep -e '^1.*14$'
<Bodsda> ocha, no, all of them
<lgc> prince_jammys, it needs the space after "1",
<prince_jammys> lgc: followed by the filename
<prince_jammys> lgc: grep -e '^1 .*14$'  matches the line you pasted
<Jordan_> mthope-nosKill: u may want to keep windows in case ubuntu doesn't work for u. ive been trying for about 3 days and still cant get it to install but windows runs fine on my system. Just backup ur data before u do anything!
<ocha> bodsda. how do oyu deal with that?  i can't stand it.  it's unplayible for me.  do you use the arrow keys
<develtiie> hello, I want to enabled java into firefox. I don't want to use sun-java6-plugin since I have already installed java manually. I have done the link 'ln -s /my/path/jdk6/jre/.../libjava_oji.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins'. When I try an applet I have no error but it's white. When I disable java into firefox menu, I't written 'java not supported'. What can be wrong ? thanks
<prince_jammys> lgc: space after 1
<Boglizk_> Uhm.. i sorta pressed alt-shift-ctrl-f5 for some reason.. and it like.. did something O.o.. like.. X is gone, but still running, and the music is still playing..
<mthope-nosKill> Jordan_: thanks, do you know if you can still use most windows programs? do .exe work on ubuntu?
<lgc> prince_jammys, 'grep -e '^1 .*14$' ' produces no output on my term.
<Bodsda> ocha, no, i can still scroll acroos the screen with the mouse, aslong as i dont use the left hand sie -- i use the corners
<ocha> bodsda, just letting you know, i can get dark crusade full screen mode to control the mouse, but the second i go into windows mode. i can't get it to lock down within wine for some reason
<prince_jammys> lgc: followed by the filename?
<lgc> prince_jammys, of course.
<Bodsda> ocha, could you not just maximise the window?
<sirius-black> how do i make an input channel from my midi keyboard?
<prince_jammys> lgc: mmm i just pasted it in stdin and it showed a match, not sure whats up
<Jordan_> mthope-nosKill: some work well and others dont work at all. office has opensources and basic software is fine. As for .exe files us an emulator like Wine.
<Bodsda> guys can you help with this error please : bod@bod-desktop:~/Desktop/vbaexpress-1.2$ make sh ./misc/make_readme.sh ./misc/make_readme.sh: 10: Syntax error: "(" unexpected make: *** [first] Error 2
<ocha> bodsda, what do you mean? when im in windows mode, just max to fit the screen?
<Bodsda> ocha, yer
<lgc> prince_jammys, would it have to do with globbing, perhaps?
<sirius-black> how do i make an input channel from my midi keyboard?
<mthope-nosKill> Jordan _: so if i use Wine that means i can use any exe program??
<LimCore> mthope-nosKill: not every program is compatible.  the simple ones usually
<Bodsda> mthope-nosKill, no -- only some exe's --well most of them
<mthope-nosKill> do you think its gonna be hard for me to learn to use the OS? im a programmer and feel it will be useful to know how to use it
<Jordan_> mthope-nosKill: almost any exe program. Some games dont work but most "normal" programs run fine
<prince_jammys> lgc: created a file with that line in it, ran the grep and it matched --- so i dont know whats going on
<salik> hello ubuntians
<rinaldi_> mthope-nosKill: ubuntu is easy to learn once you get into it. as for the .exe files go to winehq and there is an app database with ratings on compatibility
<lgc> prince_jammys, hmm... I'm puzzled...
<prince_jammys> lgc: a GNU grep issue vs other grep??  i really dont know
<mthope-nosKill> rinalidi_
<mthope-nosKill> rinalidi_: how do i get there? sorry im new to all this i dont even have it installedyet
<lgc> prince_jammys, since we're both on Ubuntu with default term options -I suppose- that shoudn't be an issue.
<db92> is there a way to make grub work on demand (ie keypress) instead of having it always boot at startup?
<rinaldi_> mthope-nosKill: http://appdb.winehq.org/  just do a search on the left pane. howver there are many open source alternatives to windows programs, have a look for those before you install any .exe's
<prince_jammys> lgc: any special chars in the filename?
<lgc> prince_jammys, nope. 'movies.loc'.
<acuster> db92, what would happen if grub didn't work? (you need a bootloader, no?)
<mthope-nosKill> rinaldi_: thank you. so as far as programming goes ill still be fine? i program in java c++ xhtml that kinda stuff, it will all work in this OS?
<db92> in fact i need a bootloader for dualboot between oss
<prince_jammys> lgc: the folks at #bash can deal with this well
<ocha> bodsda, it's already maxed, or at least maxed size within the panel bar
<db92> but as this is in fact my older brother's pc (ugh) and he doesnt "want" to see the bootloader appear at startup so it always boots up windows when it starts
<Bodsda> ocha, and you dont like playing like that?
<db92> i was like "kay ill ask if it bootloader can be launched on keypress"
<rinaldi_> mthope-nosKill: im no programmer but im pretty sure you'll be fine with c++
<prince_jammys> lgc: its grep city over there, they should be able to fix this
<lgc> prince_jammys, good idea. Let me try luck there.
<db92> and here i am, for my idiotic brother's annoyance. so there is a way to make it work on keypress? :P
<mthope-nosKill> rinaldi_: ok thanks
<acuster> db92: make it time out with 1sec and it will flash by
<ocha> bodsda, full screen mode or windows mode?  which one do you mean?
<ali1234> db92: you can set an option to hide grud and boot windows as default. you wont see it unless you press escape
<mthope-nosKill> rinaldi_: why do you use this os as opposed to others?
<acuster> even better
<Bodsda> ocha, fulscreen and maximized are different   correct?
<db92> ali1234: press escape WHEN? :p
<ali1234> db92: it outputs a very short message like "press escape for boot menu" or something, iirc
<db92> aha :p
<rinaldi_> mthope-nosKill: well the main thing is that it works from go, i could go on though
<ocha> bodsda, a little bit, you can see your panels bars it matters to me.  i rather play in windows mode any day over full screen mode
<mthope-nosKill> rinalid_: what do you mean wit works from go
<izra> qolaz
<izra> wolas
<mthope-nosKill> rinaldi_: what do you mean wit works from go
<eX|> hey guys, is programming for unix just c++?
<Odd-rationale> This might be a bit OT, but what is kpovmodeler? And how does it differ from blender?
<izra> alguien habla ezpañol
<izra> ???
<maximilion_> Import mail from Thunderbird XP to Thundebird Linux? Only Communicator mail seems to be supported. :(
<eX|> er i mean unbuntu
<izra> mmmm
<izra> xd
<Bodsda> ocha, i misunderstand your problem
<AngelBai> Can any body can see my words here [你好.]?
<ocha> i can
<maximilion_> AngelBai, looks like Chinese
<AngelBai> Ｙｅｓ,ｙｏｕ　ａｒｅ　ｒｉｇｈｔ
<ali1234> Odd-rationale: it's a modeler for povray renderer... it's not as advanced as blender, uses KDE rather than a custom GL GUI, and doesn't include a renderer
<ocha> bodsda, i can't keep mouse within the directx app window while in windows mode
<Bodsda> ocha, and you prefer windowed mode? why?
<Pici> !cn | AngelBai
<ubotu> AngelBai: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rinaldi_> mthope-nosKill:  with other os like windows, before I can get onto doing my day to day things, i have to install about 10 different programs, with ubuntu it comes with pretty much all the apps i need, and any programs i need are just a command away. you should give the livecd a try before you install anyway and you'll see for yourself
<Odd-rationale> ali1234: What are it's potentials compared to blender, in your opinion?
<mthope-nosKill> rinalid_: how do i get the livecd??
<kharloss> hi there .  any  My Book World Edition II from Western Digital  here ?
<AngelBai> Do you know the macmenu plugin for the xfce4?
<fmu_ubuntu> hi there, im upgrading ubuntu and need to automaticly restart once finished, how can i do this?
<Freakingme> How do I see whether opengl works properly?
<hamid> theLichKing, that command line sudo apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r' run also in linux open suse
<AngelBai> Freakingme, may be you should install a game to test it.
<ocha> bodsda, i like to access my folder manager faster, and i like the look and the feel i get when i see my panel bars at the top and bottom of my screen
<Freakingme> AngelBai I'm not that into gaming. I'm trying to run an app with wine, and I suspect opengl to be the troublemaker
<rinaldi_> !install | mthope-nosKill
<ubotu> mthope-nosKill: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MasterShrak> !download | mthope-nosKill
<ubotu> mthope-nosKill: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<mysterycool> hey
<ali1234> Odd-rationale: last time i tried kpovmodeler it was very simplistic with only the ability to add platonic solids and move vertices by hand, and then generate a povray source file from the result. that was a long time ago though
<mthope-nosKill> !download
<mysterycool> so i really need a lot of help here :s
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<mike16> hi all, ive got a bit of a networking question, i have two ubuntu boxes both with apache i installed apache on both of them, they both work fine internally but for somereason only one of them works exteranally and i know the port forwarding is fine
<mark4> ok on my quick launch bar how do i drag items and change their position. i can pick them up but when i drop them it wants to drop them ON other icons, not between them
<Odd-rationale> ali1234: OK Thanks! I just ran across it and was trying to figure what it was.
<ali1234> Odd-rationale: blender of course is a full featured app that can rival commercial products (it used to be commercial)
<pbne04> when I boot ubuntu, I have to press alt+f1, otherwise nothing happens - the log afterwards shows that its trying to resume some image..anyone got an idea how to fix this?
<jouellette> Hi, Can anyone help me create a .deb package? It uses cmake and I"m having issues building the package correctly
<mysterycool> i am a newbie on linux and i really need to learn some stuff. could somebody help me please?
<novato_br> how to execute two command in the same time ?
<mike16> i guess my question is, can apache somehow block incoming ips or something
<mark4> and it wont let me pick up the "?" icon at all
<mike16> mystery cool, i can try
<fmu_ubuntu> hi there, im upgrading ubuntu and need to automaticly restart once finished, how can i do this?
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: Start with the ubuntuforums.org And Don't be afraid to try new stuff. Welcome to Linux!
<mark4> or the mozilla firefox icon
<Pici> !ask | mysterycool
<ubotu> mysterycool: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MasterShrak> mysterycool: just ask a question and someone will probably help you :) also as Odd-rationale suggested the forums are a great resource
<tknudsen> greetings, How do I build a package from source with all the 'configure' params that I want, as I would with FreeBSD?
<novato_br> is there somebody knows how to make shell script?
<mark4> ok they were locked but how do i drop an icon BETWEEN two other icons. how do i make sure that when i drop an icon to the right of another icon i dont have a gap?
<dennda> what's the channel for kurdish speaking people? jiyan asked in query
<Odd-rationale> novato_br: www.linuxcommand.org is a great place to learn how to do it yourself. ;)
<pocketdrummer> Is there an alternative program to MoBlock? I wanted to get peerguardian, but it doesn't work for linux.
<mysterycool> ok so i am a newbie and i wanna know how to install software that are on that .gz or whatever format (those that i need to compile them in via those commands on the shell) and also how i can use Wine (the program that makes some window software run on linux).
<MasterShrak> tknudsen: first you need to install build essential: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<novato_br> rhx, Odd-rationale
<MasterShrak> tknudsen: then just build it like normal
<mysterycool> *windows
<MasterShrak> novato_br: i have some experience, not alot but some, whats up?
<mark4> can someone tell me how to make MICRO adjustments to icon positions on the quick launch bar?
<Pici> mysterycool: What software do you need to install that is in tar.gz?
<ArmedKing> any gnome alternatives for kpf "KDE Public Fileserver"
<mark4> and how to drop icons BETWEEN other icons?
<mysterycool> any kind i mean just learn how to do that.
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: First, make sure that there isn;'t one in the repo already. What program are you trying to install?
<dennda> !kurdish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kurdish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dennda> hm
<magnetron> mark4: right click them, unlock them, choose move
<fmu_ubuntu> hi there, im upgrading ubuntu and need to automaticly restart once finished, how can i do this?
<Pici> !english | dennda check the links
<ubotu> dennda check the links: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<yoluca> is there another place from where mplayer read the config files except /home/luca/.mplayer/config ?
<mysterycool> well I wanna know how to compile a program in order to run generally
<Marupa> is there a program that will show VUs for a particular sound device (/dev/dsp) to see if it's getting anything?
<mysterycool> and also about Wine
<ubuntuLOVR> i have xp and ubuntu dual booting.  i messed up xp and had to install it.  RIght now im in the live cd ubuntu7.10 and trying to reinstall grub to the MBR.
<Pici> !compile > mysterycool (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> !wine > mysterycool (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> !software > mysterycool (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<dennda> thanks Pici
<dennda> I'll pass it on
<Pici> dennda: Sure :)
<magnetron> !grub > ubuntuLOVR
<mysterycool> thanks :>
<mark4> ok this is annoying
<ubuntuLOVR> i followed some instructions but "setup (hd0)" i get cannot mount.
<mysterycool> can Microsoft Office run on Linux via Wine?
<Okn> Is there a way to run Adobe After Effects with any emulator ?
<Pici> mysterycool: Some versions.
<Pici> !appdb | Okn
<ubuntuLOVR> thank you magnetron, im going to check those links
<ubotu> Okn: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<mark4> i dont want to drop my pidgin quick launch icon on top of my x chat quick launch icon, i want to drop it BETWEEN that icon and the firefox icon
<pocketdrummer> mysterycool: Probably, but why when you already have Open office?
<Docfxit> Is there a firewall in Ubuntu? I need to open up a port.
<mark4> am i just not understandingt something here or what?
<ali1234> Okn: vmware should do it if wine can't
<pocketdrummer> Docfxit: Are you using a router or something like that?
<magnetron> mark4: sure, unlock the fx icon and move it awawy
<mark4> no
<mysterycool> Pici: the 2007? I have the cd with the installation (cuz I had xp so far but they dies cuz i was stupid enough to make some stupid stuff while installation)
<mark4> they are ALL unlocked
<ali1234> mark4: yes, sont drag it, after unlocking, right click again, and click move
<fmu_ubuntu> hi there, im upgrading ubuntu and need to automaticly restart once finished, how can i do this?
<mysterycool> pici: will it run?
<Pici> mysterycool: Check  http://appdb.winehq.org
<Okn> ali1234, sagol ;)
<mark4> if i try move one icon IN BETWEEN to others in instead drop the icon im moving ON TOP OF one of the others
<Docfxit> pocketdrummer » yes but I'm on the lan not going through the firewall
<mark4> ugh
<Pici> mysterycool: Theres also Openoffice for Ubuntu that can open .doc files.
<mysterycool> pocketdummer: its just cuz microsoft office have many more futures than oppen office
<mark4> ok i see it now
<mark4> if dragging is not the way to do it then dragging should not be an option
<mysterycool> yeah i know openoffice. ive used it but i prefer the office of microsoft
<Pici> mark4: If the icons are locked they won't move, thats by design.
<pocketdrummer> docfxit: I was just asking, because my router has a built in firewall. I'm not sure if Ubuntu has its own.
<Pici> !firewall | Docfxit
<ubotu> Docfxit: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<pocketdrummer> mysterycool: Fair enough :D
<mysterycool> :p
<ali1234> mark4: dragging means to open a file with an app, like dragging a document onto open office icon or whatever...
<mark4> pici they wernt locked. i had already unlocked them. but if dragging them with the mouse is not the way to move them (i.e. click on them and move the mouse) then it should not be an option
<mark4> ]
<Docfxit> ubotu » tx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tknudsen> Is it possible to re-build the distribution in ubuntu, like FreeBSD 'make world'?
<mark4> thats counter intuative
<Pici> mark4: Drag them with the middle mouse button,.
<mysterycool> pici: on windows the only game I played was guild wars (an online game like World Of Warcraft style). Will I be able to play it with wine?
<mysterycool> pici: cuz i really loved that game :>
<Pici> mysterycool: Check the appdb.  specific application help in #winehq
<ubuntuLOVR> MAGNETRON, thank you I am rebooting now
<liran> Hey all
<ali1234> i want to try out a newer version of pygame that what is available in the repos. if i install it from source, will it cause problems when i next try to update?
<david> argh. installing smplayer installs mplayer (GUI) which overrides smplayer which can't override mplayer :B
<ocha> whats the best application for IRC
<maximilion_> XChat
<Odd-rationale> !best | ocha
<ubotu> ocha: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<maximilion_> ocha, if you're only on one server, Pidgin is OK, I guess
<mysterycool> whats the difference of the Konsole and the shell? None of them is really graphical, I mean you have to write commands anyway :s
<maximilion_> (the built in IRC client)
<threethirty> hello all what is the command to boot into failsafe x?
<liran> each time i want to start my apache server i need to run this cmd:
<liran> /usr/local/apache2/bin/apachectl start
<liran> how i can make it run on start up ?
<HYPOKRIT> Hello... What is the more freindly tool to get remote access to my computer (Ubuntu Gumpsy from  windows)
<liran> HYPOKRIT: use xrdp
<maximilion_> Heh. Forrest Gumpsy!
<ocha> maximillion, im on it now and I don't really like it.  i would likie to get on multiple sever.  if i remember correctly, xchat, i think it's call was good. any other options for irc clients?
<maximilion_> ocha, xirc, irssi
<HYPOKRIT> Thanx liran
<maximilion_> ocha, I come from mIRC, and XChat is like being home again :)
<ZeD--> Hello, i have installed Gusty 64Bit on my laptop, after i installed nvidia drivers, i rebooted and got a black screen ... much info online, not resolution ... anyone know what could it be ?
<maximilion_> In fact, it has a few nice extras
<Slart> ZeD--: tried removing the splash screen?
<ZeD--> Slart, not too concerned about the boot ... yea .. i know that issue... dont care much , at gdm / startx all i get is a black screen
<maximilion_> ZeD--, I have nvidia, and just selected "generic nvidia 6800" (since it is my card) after install. Did you get drivers from nvidia.com? If so, did you install restricted-xxxxxx in Synaptic? I think it's needed for nonfree drivers
<maximilion_> !restricted | ZeD--
<ubotu> ZeD--: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ocha> maximilion, whats is there a big difference between xirc and xchat?  is irssi any good?  which one do you use the msot?
<ZeD--> yes i have tried both nvidia.com drivers and nvidia-glx-new ( which installes the restricted as a dependency )
<ricky_clarkson> irssi is very good.
<Slart> maximilion_: restricted drivers and drivers from nvidias site can sometimes conflict.. better to use one or the other
<rajasun> so is scrollz
<ricky_clarkson> xchat is stupid, because they charge for the Windows build.  That puts me off.
<salik> :}
<maximilion_> Slart, yeah, I could be wrong
<MasterShrak> ricky_clarkson theres a free windows build out there
<salik> mIRC runs fine on wine :}
<MasterShrak> ricky_clarkson lemme link you, one sec
<salik> hello ubuntians
<ricky_clarkson> MasterShrak: Yeah, I heard.  I'm used to irssi anyway.
<maximilion_> but ZeD-- I would give the generic drivers a shot before trying stuff from nvidia.com since it depends on so many things
<MasterShrak> ricky_clarkson http://www.silverex.org/download/
<lawl> lawl
<salik> Envy works best for all nVIDIA driver issues
<lawl> Yeah
<lawl> lawl
<MasterShrak> !envy | salik
<ubotu> salik: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<maximilion_> I've tried mIRC, XChat, and Pidgin. Pidgin was no option for me since I need multiple servers. I looked at xirc also, but it seemed like it had a bunch of loose windows, which I didn't want.
<maximilion_> that was directed to ocha
<lawl> xCHAT is the shit
<salik> lol
<jpatrick> !ohmy | lawl
<MasterShrak> !language | lawl
<ubotu> lawl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<neverblue> amen lawl
<neverblue> :)
<hypn0> maximilion_: pidgin does multiple servers :-)
<lawl> !Guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MasterShrak> so does xchat
<salik> maximilion_: what's the best client then u've used so far?
<lawl> How can I download Unbunto?
<lawl> I need to get a linux for my new hdd
<jpatrick> !irssi | salik
<ubotu> salik: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<MasterShrak> !download | lawl
<ubotu> lawl: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<maximilion_> hypn0, well, I had a problem with it. It kept 'not showing its window' when I started it.
<salik> ahan
<cambazz> is there a mysql package for ubuntu. somehow i can not find it
<MasterShrak> !find mysql
<mooseman447> whats the best tool to find large files on ubuntu?
<maximilion_> lawl, google 'get ubuntu' :P or go to ubuntu.com and download the cd?
<ubotu> Found: libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libdbd-mysql-perl, libmysql-java, postfix-mysql, python-mysqldb (and 91 others)
<lawl> :P
<lawl> Is unbunto better than debin?
<lawl> *debian
<MasterShrak> !lamp | cambazz
<ubotu> cambazz: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jpatrick> !debian | lawl
<ubotu> lawl: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<MasterShrak> lawl ubuntu is based on debian
<maximilion_> lawl, Ubuntu is based on Debian
<lawl> lol
<maximilion_> hehe :)
<MasterShrak> :)
<lawl> ah
<salik> :]
<lawl> it has a link :D
<cambazz> well how do we install it
<cambazz> i know i can install it by downloading and doing it manually
<cambazz> but the package manager does not seem to have it
<maximilion_> Download, mount/burn iso, run from CD, if you like it, install from cd :)
<mysterycool> btw, one thing i was always been wondering about, is why do linux use all those commands to run a program? why cant they be like windows or mac that are just download and install from a graphical insterface wizard or something?
<jpatrick> !lol | lawl
<ubotu> lawl: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<yoluca> is there another place from where mplayer read the config files except /home/luca/.mplayer/config ?
<MasterShrak> cambazz im not exactly sure what package you need for it
<datacop> hi, does anyone know what to do when OO has no window boarders on kubuntu (running compiz)
<david08> hello
<zblach> quick question. in ubuntu, where is the shared mysql library directory?
<yoluca> any config that i add to the mplayer config file it being ignored ... any idea ?
<mysterycool> i mean, mac are unix too i think, but they are like 110% graphical :s
<cambazz> zblach: how did you install it?
<MasterShrak> datacop do other programs have window borders?
<david08> my keyboard has forward, back, refresh button for use in internet. how do i configure them?
<zblach> cambazz: mysql? sudo apt-get install
<lawl> linux is so much more a pain
<lawl> than windows
<Eckos> how do i change from utc to local in kde?
<datacop> MasterShrak jeah, only OO has this problems
<MasterShrak> !keys | david08
<ubotu> david08: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<cambazz> zblack: sudo apt-get install what?
<zblach> but i'm writing some UDFs, so i need to add them
<maximilion_> ocha, I prefer XChat over mIRC and Pidgin, basically because it's easy to install and has some nice options. Pidgin had some strange scroll thing going, I always had to draw the scrollbar down to bottom :(
<cambazz> how can I make a apt-get search
<kaoticsnow> After installing Ubuntu server with the LAMP option, whats the default mysql password?
<zblach> mysql works fine. i'm just wondering where the shared libraries live
<MasterShrak> lawl at first maybe, but when you figure it out, youll think exactly the opposite, and probably to more of an extreme
<david08> MasterShrak, thanks, i already tried that and now i will try keytouch
<ocha> maxilion, thanks. i think im gonna install xchat again
<zblach> cambazz: i got mysql and the C++ mysql devel libraries
<maximilion_> ocha,  xirc and irssi, never tried them. It's easy to install and remove stuff, which means it's easy to try stuff out :)
<theunixgeek> Anyone use GNUstep? I need help opening Project Builder.  I don't know where it's located.
<zblach> and php, and apache, and all that other fun stuff
<MasterShrak> cambazz sudo apt-cache search xxxxxxxx
<hfmls> btter than aumatix and easyubuntu, does anyone know any appz?
 * maximilion_ is away: In the Real World for but a moment.
<ocha> maxilion, thanks
<MasterShrak> dam java client, backspace goes back in ffox
<kaoticsnow> After installing Ubuntu server with the LAMP option, whats the default mysql password?
<datacop> maybe admin?
<david08> MasterShrak: once i install it, how do i use it?
<HYPOKRIT> !!! !!! !!!
<MasterShrak> david08 not sure, i have very little mysql experience
<jpatrick> HYPOKRIT: pardon?
<david08> MasterShrak: i was referring to the keyboard app
<kaoticsnow> =(
<MasterShrak> HYPOKRIT please do not spam with pointless things
<AfroRowan> hey
<AfroRowan> help me plz
<AfroRowan> when i boot the live CD
<HYPOKRIT> haha vos yeule
<AfroRowan> i must give a pass and username
<MasterShrak> kaoticsnow ask in #mysql maybe
<MasterShrak> !enter | AfroRowan
<ubotu> AfroRowan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> !away > maximilion_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<kaoticsnow> kk,
<jpatrick> !fr | HYPOKRIT
<ubotu> HYPOKRIT: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<AfroRowan> ok
 * MasterShrak brb
<HYPOKRIT> !burn | jpatrick
<ubotu> jpatrick: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<adac2> is there a way to boot linux from hard disk while running windows?
<Slart> adac2: the whole boot thingy means windows won
<AfroRowan> When I boot up the LiveCD everything is allright... but when i press enter, it starts loading and stuff, and then i have to give a username and password to get in ubuntu... But where is the pass ?
<HYPOKRIT> Okay sorry.... i just got disconnected from the real world..... Pardon me !
<Slart> wont be running
<simlt__> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hfmls> what is to you guys the best theme for ubuntu ?
<LukeLM> KDE :P
<Slart> adac2: or you meant install from windows? in that case there's wubi
<|c4|> anyone know how to track an ip from an e-mail address?
<hfmls> how can i make all clear type
<Slart> !best | hfmls
<ubotu> hfmls: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<erUSUL> !best | hfmls and even more so for a theme
<ubotu> hfmls and even more so for a theme: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<AfroRowan> When I boot up the LiveCD everything is allright... but when i press enter, it starts loading and stuff, and then i have to give a username and password to get in ubuntu... But where is the pass ?
<pocketdrummer> Does mplayer always stretch 4:3 videos?
<hfmls> ok
<MasterShrak> AfroRowan you shouldnt need a username and password, generally it just loads to a desktop
<hfmls> how can i make all clear type
<AfroRowan> i have a notebook
<MasterShrak> AfroRowan that doesnt matter
<AfroRowan> ok
<MasterShrak> AfroRowan try user: ubuntu   and a blank password, if not use ubuntu as a password (im just guessing at this)
<AfroRowan> but why does it keep asking for password... is it maybe that i burnt the iso to a RW ?
<david08> how do i edit firefox keyboard shortcuts?
<tknudsen> It seems like most linux users are still package users and don't build stuff from source.  Fedora and Ubuntu have script-kiddy docs wherever I look.  FreeBSD let me do what I want, but I have to use the linux kernel for work...
<MasterShrak> AfroRowan no, it shouldnt be asking for a password, just leave it blank
<AfroRowan> already tried that combo's
<AfroRowan> with ubuntu and root and toor and sumo
<mahmoud2> tknudsen: you can build yourself from source ..
<AfroRowan> now what ? :o
<hfmls> guys, sorry to be a pain ;) bu,how can i use hdmi with audio, so i can use my hdmi output to my hdtv.
<MasterShrak> tknudsen ubuntu is not really the distro to use if you like to compile alot of stuff from source, slackware or gentoo would probably be better choices
<Geoffrey2> AfroRowan: if you're talking about installing ubuntu, obviously then you need to create a username and password for yourself
<vipaca> Hello all Im having trouble doing apt-get through http proxy?
<HYPOKRIT> Enter you username
<HYPOKRIT> and your password
<vipaca> Is there any trick here?
<mysterycool> >.>
<AfroRowan> no i just want to boot up ubuntu but it asks for a pass
<tknudsen> thanks, people.  cheers
<mahmoud2> AfroRowan: you are probably not booting from CD
<Diville> Hi - Im going to be a new user to Ubuntu - Does anyone know anything about WLAN card drivers?
<AfroRowan> no not a CD
<AfroRowan> a CD-RW
<AfroRowan> lol
<liran> how do i extract tar.bz2 files
<HYPOKRIT> ..... Can grub have a password
<erUSUL> HYPOKRIT: yes
<hanasaki> what is the menu item in gnome that does vnc client?
<MasterShrak> Diville yes i konw some, depends on the subsystem of the card more than anything
<mysterycool> i am new on linux. do .deb programs need to be compiled?
<|c4|> i need some advice on tracking an ip address. if someone can help, please do.
<liran> how do i extract tar.bz2 files
<HYPOKRIT> did grub have a default password
<MasterShrak> mysterycool no, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<datacop> short question: whats the default window manager of KDE
<Diville> Great - The problem i have is im using an Asus 802.11b/g WLAN card, which for some reason, doesnt appear to be a specific model.
<MasterShrak> liran bunzip2 file.tar.bz2      followed by: tar -xf file.tar
<mahmoud2> mysterycool: no .. they are packages .. just double click on them to install
<mysterycool> masterShrak: ty :)
<mysterycool> thanks :)
<AfroRowan> |c4| try Linux BackTrack2 (search on google)
<Geoffrey2> liran tar -xvf package name
<MasterShrak> datacop kde-window-decorator
<datacop> ah ok, thanks
<Diville> I have had problems finding drivers in the past, but for Linux and especially Ubuntu, it seems harder than before as on the site it claims there can be problems compiling
<|c4|> kk ty
<AfroRowan> but there is nothing anybody can do bout my pass problem
<Diville> What id like to know is if there is a generic WLAN driver than would cover the Asus cards for Ubuntu really
<hanasaki> what program is the vncview from gnome?
<AfroRowan> oh and |c4| this site will b helpful too   geotool.servehttp.com
<NigelS> AfroRowan: the live cd shouldn't be asking for a pw - where did you get the img from?
<AfroRowan> binaries
<AfroRowan> could that b it ?
<|c4|> thanks AfroRowan
<NigelS> AfroRowan: ... where did you obtain the iso that you burned
<MasterShrak> Diville its not an Asus card, Asus is the laptop model, you need to know what kind of card is in it
<AfroRowan> BINARIES...
<AfroRowan> newsservers
<yoluca> ubuntu mplayer package its fucked up
<david08> does anyone know how to change the firefox keyboard shortcuts?
<Diville> Nah, my PC is custom built by myself, im familar with Windows, but this card i bought on its own.
<jpatrick> !ohmy | yoluca
<MasterShrak> !download | AfroRowan
<ubotu> yoluca: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> AfroRowan: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<salik> Is there an alternate for ntlmaps as a solution for isa client?
<yoluca> yeah yeah
<NigelS> AfroRowan: binaries is not an answer - you mean usenet?
<MasterShrak> !medibuntu | yoluca
<ubotu> yoluca: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<AfroRowan> yes
<AfroRowan> lol
<NigelS> AfroRowan: either md5sum the img from canonical or get it from a trustworthy source i.e. the main ubuntu site
<pocketdrummer> Is there a video format converter?
<Diville> There are even WLAN drivers on the ASUS website, but for one reason or another, the 802.11b/g isnt covered.
<AfroRowan> omg... didnt get what you just said (im dutch)
<MasterShrak> Diville you are missing the point
<salik> Is there an alternate for ntlmaps as a solution for isa client?
<SigmundFraud> If the NDISWrapper card list doesn't have the particular chipset I'm looking for, does it mean that NDIS definitely won't work for it?
<Diville> Im sorry?
<HYPOKRIT> Vie bitte
<ikonia> !de | HYPOKRIT
<ubotu> HYPOKRIT: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Shuggle> Is it possible to set up a boot partition so that I would not lose grub if I deleted ubuntu?
<NigelS> AfroRowan: make sure the iso is legitimate - so get it from ubuntu.com not usenet
<AfroRowan> okay
<AfroRowan> !nl | AfroRowan
<ikonia> Shuggle: grub goes on the mbr - not the boot partition
<NigelS> Shuggle: yes, just create  apartition and mount it as boot
<Shuggle> Thanks. How large would it need to be?
<MasterShrak> Shuggle no more than a gig probably
<ikonia> Shuggle: 200 meg - keep in mind grub does not live on /boot
<NigelS> ikonia: though he would lose any ability to then retain settings
<AfroRowan> thx ppl... cu l8er
<ikonia> NigelS: totally, grub would not work anyway as menu.lst would be gone
<NigelS> ikonia: yes
<AfroRowan> (i dont hope i see you later b/c it means it will go wrong again lol)
<salik> lol
<AfroRowan> bye
<hfmls> guys
<salik> is there an alternate to ntlmaps as a solution for isa client?
<hfmls> any1
<NigelS> Shuggle: boot doesn't need to be very big - the biggest files  on the boot are likely to be the kernel images - and the way ubuntu obtains them, it can fill up quite quickly but you can always delete older ones
<ikonia> hfmls: anyone what ?
<Shuggle> can the partition be logical, or does it need to be a primary one?
<hfmls> how can i use hdmi , so i can use my hdmi output to my hdtv.
<ikonia> Shuggle: anything
<hfmls> laptop, intel onboard
<ikonia> hfmls: just treat is as a DVI port
<hfmls> dunno how to do it :S and and audio ?
<Diville> If i have the 64bit version of Ubuntu, does that mean x86 drivers wont work? ie. Graphics..
<liran> just finished install mysql server on my ubuntu
<liran> and i cant connet
<liran> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)
<hfmls> it possible to use windows drivers, with hdmi?
<liran> i dont know why
<vipaca> how do I specify a dns server?
<ikonia> hfmls: no
<ikonia> vipaca: /etc/resolv.conf
<hfmls> damn :|
<liran> anyone ??????????????????
<ikonia> hfmls: you don't need drivers
<hfmls> oh, ok.
<hfmls> :)
<lordleemo> anyone got a good tut for installing and running bind9 on gutsy?
<Flare183> !anyone > hfmls
<hfmls> so, can i use hdmi , video + audio  with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> hfmls: yup
<pocketdrummer> What are the i8xx and i9xx display drivers for? I have them installed for some reason, but I'm using an nVidia 7800GT. Do I need those drivers?
<hfmls> well..can u tell me how ikonia  ?
<ikonia> lordleemo: what do you want to do with bind ?
<diegovigo> we are 1213 people
<diegovigo> XD
<mjw-> pocketdrummer by default ubuntu installs most of the X.org servers/drivers
<aboucher> hey guys i have a question
<ikonia> hfmls: for the video you just need to change the pci id in xorg.conf to be the correct output for the hdmi port
<mjw-> !justask > aboucher
<HYPOKRIT> vos y mon gars pose la ta question
<lordleemo> ikonia: hi mate ive installed it and buggered it up 3 times i need to run it rather than simple dns
<pocketdrummer> mjw-: so, should I go ahead and update them?
<jpatrick> !en | HYPOKRIT
<ubotu> HYPOKRIT: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<L3ttuc3> i tried installing xserver-xgl as a fix for jerky videos as advised in #compiz, didn't like it, uninstalled it, and since then, nautilus no longer displays icons on my desktop, and in fact, the desktop background no longer accepts clicks, or right-clicks, or even drag and drop. how do i re-enable all that?
<ikonia> lordleemo: but what do you want to do with it ?
<mjw-> it can't hurt...you could uninstall them too, but unless you're hard up for space it's not necessary
<aboucher> how do i run ie in edubuntu 7.10 using wine?
<hfmls> damn i was talking to a bot
<mysterycool> whats the command to stop all downloads?
<hfmls> lol
<lordleemo> ikonia: run my own dns mate
<mysterycool> whats the command to stop all downloads?
<HYPOKRIT> mysterycool  reboot
<ikonia> lordleemo: you know you need multiple dns servers to to meet the DNS RFC's
<ikonia> mysterycool: ignore that
<ikonia> HYPOKRIT: don't troll
<hfmls> ikonia, and audio?
<w5> mesra.dal.net 7000
<ikonia> hfmls: same principal, you need to point alsa at the audio device for the hdmi port, that part I've not done myself but it is do-able
<lordleemo> ikonia: i have them m8 before i was on simple dns windows now im totally linux but cant get it working
<hfmls> i'm new to ubuntu, i don't even know where is xorg.conf
<prince_jammys> !repeat | mysterycool
<ubotu> mysterycool: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Odd-rationale> hfmls: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aboucher> does anyone know how to run internet explorer using wine
<hfmls> thank you.
<ikonia> lordleemo: the oreilly bind book will guide you, it's excellent.
<hfmls> Odd-rationale,
<yoluca> how do i make a symlink ?
<ikonia> hfmls: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> yoluca: ln -s
<Odd-rationale> yoluca: ln -s
<prince_jammys> yoluca:  ln -s   original_file    link_name
<yoluca> thanks
<lordleemo> ikonia: i just need a good tut  for ubuntu
<ikonia> lordleemo: the bind book will guide you
<ZeD--> ah .. no resolutions on the net for 64bit and nvidia at the same time wow ... this is a big bug
<prince_jammys> yoluca: original_file can be a directory
<Odd-rationale> hfmls: np. You be learning a lot. Have fun!
<ikonia> lordleemo: you've got to keep on top of bind to administrate it to stop people hacking it and blacklisting it
<NigelS> mysterycool: what downloads are you talking about? using what software?
<sled> hello
<prince_jammys> yoluca: -s makes it a symlink
<lordleemo> ikonia: ok m8 ill have another look cheers pal
<ikonia> lordleemo: it's a quality book, I use it as a reference on a daily basis.
<yoluca> prince_jammys thanks ... but it also can be a file right ?
<ikonia> lordleemo: best $25 you'll spend.
<prince_jammys> yoluca: certainly
<mysterycool> >.>
<hfmls> ikonia,  can u help me d that? in xorg.conf?
<sled> why does my mouse cursor look very strang on my second screen? it's like a rectangle....
<yoluca> ln -s /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-dejavu/DejaVuSans-Bold.ttf ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf like this ?
<lordleemo> ikonia: cheers ive never used bind before thats my problem ill check it out thanks
<ikonia> hfmls: what part of it ?
<natlinuxnewb> hi all
<liran> how do i stop and start mysql server ???????????????/
<prince_jammys> yoluca: warning:: while deleting link_name will NOT delete original,,, changing link_name WILL change original
<ikonia> lordleemo: if you've never used it, that book is a MUST, it will give you the basics, but take you through to more advanced and seucirty topics
<MasterShrak> liran sudo /etc/init.d/mysql <start/stop/restart>
<hfmls> audio and video.
<hfmls> i opened xorgconf with gedit
<natlinuxnewb> I only have terminal gparted. I dont know the commands very well. How can I see what partitions I have in 5.04?
<lordleemo> ikonia: chhers pal everthing is good to go just not my bleedin dns
<MasterShrak> 5.04...
<yoluca> prince_jammys, ln: creating symbolic link `/home/luca/.mplayer/subfont.ttf' to `/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-dejavu/DejaVuSans-Bold.ttf': File exists
<mysterycool> vista have like a tone of things copied from ubuntu
<ikonia> hfmls: just open system --> administration --> screens and graphics
<MasterShrak> natlinuxnewb sudo fdisk -l
<yoluca> prince_jammys,  i want to make it different ... i want DejaVuSans-Bold.ttf to be linked in subfont.ttf
<natlinuxnewb> MasterShrak, Yes 5.04. I'm trying to update to 7.10 but I have no CD.
<hfmls> yes
<prince_jammys> yoluca: link_name should not already exist, you are creating it with the command .... if a file with link_name exists, then you will get an error
<natlinuxnewb> MasterShrak, thanx
<ompaul> natlinuxnewb, get the CD it will die on you
<prince_jammys> yoluca: you want a file with two different names, correct?
<MasterShrak> natlinuxnewb to upgrade to 7.10, youll have to go to 6.06 then 6.10 then 7.04 then 7.10, your install will almost certainly break, i suggest a backup and reinstall
<natlinuxnewb> ompaul,  Sorry I meant no CD drive. I tried a Net install last night
<ompaul> natlinuxnewb, buy a mag get a cd burnt by a pal whatever
<liran> ANYONE PLZ HELP
<liran> i cant run my  MYSQL SERVER
<yoluca> prince_jammys i just want to replace the mplayer fonts
<liran> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)
<hfmls> opened ikonia
<liran> all the time getting this
<liran> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)
<MasterShrak> liran ask in #mysql
<ompaul> !repeat | liran
<ubotu> liran: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<natlinuxnewb> MasterShrak, I dont want to upgrade. I want to completly reinstall.
<leeping> Hey there, my Debian operating system is not recognizing my SATA hard drive.  Can someone help out?
<MasterShrak> natlinuxnewb ic
<MasterShrak> !install | natlinuxnewb
<ubotu> natlinuxnewb: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MasterShrak> leeping ask in #debian
<leeping> Thanks, Shrak
<prince_jammys> yoluca: you want subfont to be the same as DejaVu,,, so that whenever subfont is called, it refers to DejaVu, correct?
<L3ttuc3> whenever i log on, i get a message box telling me that pc101 us keyboard setting was exptected, but pc 105 us was found instead, then i get the choice of using x settings or using gnome settings. having a look at the keyboard settings in both GNOME and xorg.conf show that im actually using pc105. why am i getting the message?
<vipaca> I got this error when doing apt-get update
<vipaca> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<L3ttuc3> this only happens on the current account. log-in using a different account does not give me that problem.
<vipaca> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<Friez> hi everyone
<MasterShrak> !gpg | vipaca
<ubotu> vipaca: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
 * MasterShrak is out
<MasterShrak> laterz
<Lifeisfunny> Is there a list available somewhere that verifies updates?   I'm wondering why a few moments ago I got a package for an Intel update when I have an AMD cpu and a nvidia graphics card.
<yoluca> prince_jammys correct .. i just deleted subfont , then made the link , then rename dejavu to subfont ... done
<karin> anyone know a good webcam app, to take pictures with?
<prince_jammys> yoluca: yes, thats the way
<yoluca> prince_jammys, thanks for your help
<prince_jammys> yoluca yw
<Friez> i folow a tutorial to configure mysql i forgot the password
<prince_jammys> yoluca: i don't know about the renaming bit, but if it works, ok
<Friez> how to change it ?
<Friez> this the command mysqladmin -u root password 's33kret'
<hfmls> how can i use hdmi , video + audio  with ubuntu ?
<rajasun> karin: Try cheese. Enable the universe repo, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cheese
<prince_jammys> Friez: try msqladmin -u root -p    <enter>and then the password
<Friez> just chage password s33kret to other password
<prince_jammys> Friez: oh sorry, ok
<karin> thx rajasun
<rajasun> karin: np
<prince_jammys> Friez what i said doesnt change it, it just logs you in --- misread the question
<natlinuxnewb> What do I do with a .deb file? How do I install it? I've downloaded a partition program
<hfmls> ikonia,  seems to be away, how can i use hdmi guys ?
<Odd-rationale> natlinuxnewb: Double-click
<natlinuxnewb> then what?
<prince_jammys> natlinuxnewb: to install deb:::    sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Friez> ok
<Odd-rationale> natlinuxnewb: Select install.
<natlinuxnewb> thanx prince
<DigiMasTer> hey
<mjw-> natlinuxnewb try to stick with stuff in the repositories though.
<DigiMasTer> my new script http://rs97.rapidshare.com/files/91484126/mirc.zip
<DigiMasTer> my new script http://rs97.rapidshare.com/files/91484126/mirc.zip
<Friez> what i have to do to change password ?
<DigiMasTer> :D
<DigiMasTer> my new script http://rs97.rapidshare.com/files/91484126/mirc.zip
<prince_jammys> natlinuxnewb: or do it in GUI as Odd-rationale says
<prince_jammys> Friez: try #mysql -- i forgot how to do it
<Friez> ok thx prince_jammys
<pocketdrummer> Does mplayer stretch the video for anyone else? Or is there something wrong?
<Shuggle> are the restricted nvidia drivers installed through the package manager the same ones as nvidia releases? (up to date?)
<Jowi> pocketdrummer, only if the vid has got the wrong aspect ratio.
<rajasun> careful guys with unknown, unfamiliar ursl/links floated about in any channel. Do NOT visit or download antyhing you haven't a clue to. Same goes for any random commands from other users, double check for what they actually do 1st.
<evil_tech> anyone know of good open source voice recognition and translation software?
<pocketdrummer> jowi: Well, totem plays it properly (4:3), but mplayer doesn't. It's like it's putting it in 16:10 or so.
<taz> how do u download ubuntu 7.10 to cd?? i
<scunizi> I just turned on the restricted graphics driver for nvidia. After log-in my screen goes black. What's the fix?
<prince_jammys> lol, guy is posting executable .exe, no documentation -- yeah let me run it
<prince_jammys> .exe of all things
<Jowi> pocketdrummer, you can try "-zoom yes"
<Odd-rationale> !burn | taz
<ubotu> taz: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<pocketdrummer> jowi: where do I put that?
<mike16> i have a quck question, is there anyway to make a wyse winterm remote desktop into ubuntu, i know its a bit farfetched but just curious
<mjw-> !install > taz
<Jowi> pocketdrummer, you also have "-aspect 16:9" (or 4:3) and "-monitoraspect 4:3"
<Jowi> pocketdrummer, on the command line
<natlinuxnewb> c u soon
<scunizi>  /help window
<pocketdrummer> What about the "available drivers". Which should I use with an nVidia 7800Gt?
<taz> yes i have [WWW] Infra Recorder for in other window xp  ..  when i download which should i save run ??
<karin> how do I install video4linux?
<taz> save or run
<karin> or get a driver for my webcam...
<mjw-> taz: what is your native language?
<taz> american
<_nando> karin: http://mxhaard.free.fr
<mjw-> lol
<Jowi> pocketdrummer, are you using gmplayer (or mplayer-gui as it is sometimes called) or mplayer?
<Lifeisfunny> I lost my flash player watching a youtube, is there a quick remedy?
<mjw-> Lifeisfunny have you tried restarting the browser?
<Lifeisfunny> mjgoins,  yes
<scunizi> how do I fix a black screen after enabling the nvidia restriced drivers?
<pocketdrummer> jowi: It's just the one labeled "mplayer" in synaptic.
<Lifeisfunny> mjw,  yes
<mjw-> Lifeisfunny and what happens if you try to watch something on youtube?
<L3ttuc3> whenever i log on, i get a message box telling me that pc101 us keyboard setting was exptected, but pc 105 us was found instead, then i get the choice of using x settings or using gnome settings. having a look at the keyboard settings in both GNOME and xorg.conf show that im actually using pc105. why am i getting the message? i only get this on my current account. if i log in with a different account, it's fine.
<lapsey> Hi. Ubuntu keeps crashing with kernel panic. How do I go back to a previous kernel?
<Lifeisfunny> mjw-, I get the page but no video box
<L3ttuc3> if i look, xorg.cong has pc105 in it, and so does GNOME's config. i dont know why X expects me to have a pc101 keyboar.
<taz> im wondering right one www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download   ???
<Cew27> hey everyone just wondering what are you views on open suse ???????
<mjw-> !off-topic > Cew27
<jeffMASTERflex> !ot | Cew27
<ubotu> Cew27: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cew27> oh
<Cew27> sorry
<Jowi> pocketdrummer, you have a lot of options to chose from. if you use "mplayer -zoom -fs filename.avi" does it scale correctly?
<lapsey> Ubuntu keeps crashing with kernel panic on startup. How do I use a different kernel, as I dont want ot have to wipe my installation
<Lifeisfunny> mjw-, would that dpkg reconfigure command do anything?  I've fixed something in the past with that, not sure if it was of video origin though
<mjw-> Lifeisfunny in a terminal, try sudo apt-get remove gnash; sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mjw-> Lifeisfunny that resolves every possible issue that I can think of that's fairly common
<mjw-> Lifeisfunny just make sure your web browsers are closed when you do all that
<Lifeisfunny> mjw-, ok, but I don't have gnash installed that I know of
<mjw-> Lifeisfunny it sometimes sneaks in ;)...it doesn't hurt to make sure it's not there
<taz> im look for intnernet and what website?? to get download ubuntu 7.10 ???
<Pici> taz: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<prince_jammys> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<lollo> auauauauauau
<pike_> lapsey: in the grub menu you should have your old kernels just hit esc at boottup to access the menu
<taz> ok im going now
<lapsey> pike_: I don't :| where are the kernels stored? I can edit grub by hand
<Lifeisfunny> mjw-,   here's what returned....    'Package gnash is not installed, so not removed'         'E: Invalid operation flashplugin-nonfree'     'flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.'
<prince_jammys> Lifeisfunny: apt-get remove --purge       <-- i think is the syntax
<hwilde> hey I upgraded to 7.10 with the Update Manager and it broke all my fonts they are just blackboxes!!
<ompaul> lollo, ?
<mjw-> prince_jammys: indeed, shame on me
<Lifeisfunny> prince_jammys, on what package?
<prince_jammys> Lifeisfunny: was wondering earlier when i read the post
<prince_jammys> Lifeisfunny: the purge
<mjw-> prince_jammys although sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree just worked here when I tried it
<pocketdrummer> Jowi: It looks the same I think. This is what it says when I run that, "Movie-Aspect is 1.19:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.
<pocketdrummer> VO: [xv] 320x240 => 320x270 Planar YV12  [fs] [zoom]"
<Lifeisfunny> purge what?
<dooglio> hi guys--anyone having trouble with vim on amd gutsy?
<prince_jammys> Lifeisfunny: arent you purging something ?
<killux> is it better to install video card drivers right off nvidia's website or through something like Envy, i have the 8600GT
<taz> now it show me website with download ... alreqdy i click dot  on 7.10  .. should mark in the box ?? for check here if u need the alternate destop. cd this do dose not include the live cd .. instead it used a testbased installer ?????
<mjw-> prince_jammys she's having flash issues
<dooglio> i try to run vim and i get: libgio-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file
<prince_jammys> mjw-: wasnt sure, figured he'd come back with an error if there's a problem
<Jowi> pocketdrummer, how about "mplayer -zoom -aspect 4:3 filename"
<lapsey> pike_: i think I found it in /boot , but there is only one 2.6.22-14-generic
<dooglio> i searched on packages.ubuntu.com and found that libgio is under hardy, but not gutsy
<mysterycool> g2g to the bath then dinner so cya in a bit guyz! ;)
<taz> u know box.. put mark into square
<Lifeisfunny> mjw-, ahem, psst, he's
<mjw-> *cough*
<Lifeisfunny> :)
<lapsey> does anyone know how I can get a different kernel onto a crashed system without reinstalling?
<prince_jammys> mjw-: Lifeisfunnyhaha  i was talking strictly about the "purge" command and how to construct it, i know nothing about flash
<Lifeisfunny> I'll put purge in with gnash too just for fun
<taz> start download.. which should i click to save OR run ????????
<pocketdrummer> Jowi: wow, that's actually stretched more... That doesn't make sense...
<Jowi> pocketdrummer, how about "mplayer -zoom -aspect 16:9 filename"
<hfmls> how can i use hdmi guys ?
<hwilde> hey I upgraded to 7.10 with the Update Manager and it broke all my fonts they are just blackboxes!!
<killux> is it better to install video card drivers right off nvidia's website or through something like Envy, i have the 8600GT? anyone?
<mjw-> !envy | killux
<ubotu> killux: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<prince_jammys> killux: !envy
<pocketdrummer> Jowi: REALLY stretched.
<UBeavUNTU> hi folks =)
<prince_jammys> killux: neither -- get from apt
<dooglio> hah! never mind...i had something dodgy in my ld.so.conf file :-)
<killux> is the restricted manager take the drivers right on nvidia's website?
<Lifeisfunny> mjw-, ok, I got a whole different process this time, but it reads,   Download done. md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<Jowi> pocketdrummer, ok, so the vid you are trying to watch is a bit strange.
<evil_tech> anyone know of any good speech to text software for linux
<UBeavUNTU> anyone able to help me with trying to resurrect a seemingly not so dead hdd?
<Pici> Lifeisfunny: Make sure that the gutsy backports and updates repositories are enabled.
<Lifeisfunny> ok
<pocketdrummer> Jowi: It says it's 320x240 (codec: mpeg-1)
<prince_jammys> !nvidia | killux
<ubotu> killux: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mjw-> Lifeisfunny and make sure to run sudo apt-get update before trying to install it again.
<Geoffrey2> is there any easy way to determine the version of an installed plugin?
<maximilion_> pocketdrummer, what app are you using to play videos?
<Tomi> good evening
<maximilion_> hey Tomi, Finnish? :)
<pocketdrummer> maximilion_: mplayer
<mad_max02> is there any changelist for hardy ??
<astabeno> I'm running Hardy Alpha 4 in a VMWare Virtual machine and have the VMWare tools installed.  After I open the vmware-toolbox, it runs perfectly for about 15 to 20 minutes and then the tools close.  I can open them back up and everythings is fine but it closes again after 20 minutes or so.  Is this a Hardy problem or a VMware problem?
<aguitel> when i open aplication ,there is no icon in the title bar ,anyone know about this?
<Pici> !hardy | astabeno
<ubotu> astabeno: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Tomi> finish?
<maximilion_> pocketdrummer, I use VLC, works fine here and you can set ratio.
<Lifeisfunny> mjw-, ok
<mad_max02> ?
<Tomi> why?
<pocketdrummer> Totem works in the correct aspet ratio, and I believe VLC does too, but both have problems with fast forwarding through the video, and VLC refuses to play it :_(
<maximilion_> astabeno, sounds like an Alpha version problem ,)
<mjw-> Lifeisfunny the md5sum mismatch was a problem a few weeks back but should not be popping up anymore
<killux> prince_jammys: i understand but does the restricted driver manager install the same binaric drivers as this : http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.09.html
<mjw-> killux: restricted drivers = nvidia's proprietary drivers
<hfmls> ikonia,  are u there?
<maximilion_> pocketdrummer, strange. VLC plays old muppet show clips from 2000 and the latest vids.
<prince_jammys> killux: i don't know
<killux> mjw-: thank you
<hfmls> in 1220 no one helps :) damn ....how can i use hdmi guys ?
<maximilion_> Tomi, "Tommi" is a common name in .fi :)
<Nibblyn> L3ttuc3: thanks for the url!
<Tomi> no I'm hungarian
<pocketdrummer> maximilion_: Yeah, usually it works, but this one just stops 1 second into it and stays there.
<maximilion_> Tomi, yeah I saw that :)
<L3ttuc3> Nibblyn not sure that will fix your brand of the problem. i've read about a few different ones, and im not sure where mine ends up either.
<Jowi> pocketdrummer, 1.19:1 is called "movietone" apparently. 35mm used in late 1920-1930.
<Tomi> Hungarian isnt Finn
<maximilion_> pocketdrummer, well I think it is more about player compatibility than any setting. I'm not the right person to ask, all the vids that worked in XP worked in Linux :P
<Tomi> :)
<vipaca> Im working with a box that has no video output
<Tomi> :)
<maximilion_> Tomi, no it isn't - but I didn't take a /whois before I said that ;)
<vipaca> what do I have to do get vncserver
<vipaca> and kde
<Jowi> pocketdrummer, try "mplayer -zoom -aspect 1.19:1 filename"
<pocketdrummer> jowi: That's weird.
<v_sec> anyone up for helping with the god awful problem of gutsy + compiz + update = no window borders
<vipaca> or should this be out of the box
<davmonster> Hi, I have a question.. how do I upgrade to the lastest version of a package?
<Nibblyn> L3ttuc3: as i said... i'm a newbie, everything is wellcomed :) indeed the keyboard is working fine :)
<Tomi> funny man...
<Tomi> :)
<maximilion_> v_sec, I've heard that problem before, the guy on the forum said he liked no borders :)
<TheArthur> vipaca,  settings->preferences->remote desktop
<Tomi> I have a problem
<L3ttuc3> Nibblyn well, good for you. i still suspect i might find my problem recurs at the next login. :/
<davmonster> I know apt-get update updates everything
<davmonster> but for some reason it's not actually updating this package that I want it to
<vipaca> theArthur I have no display
<tek-ops> Hey all
<ph0rensic> davmonster: update just updates your sources list with any new packages that have been added
<pocketdrummer> Jowi: it says, "Error parsing option on the command line: -aspect"
<TheArthur> vipaca,  vnspasswd
<mjw-> davmonster there may be no newer version in the repositories
<Tomi> the translation
<TheArthur> snvpasswd
<Tomi> ;-)
<mjw-> davmonster what package is it?
<vipaca> TheArthur what are you talking about?
<v_sec> maximilion_: haha, well it switches every other day it seems- one day i have none, the next I have fully transparent ones, but in the end i just keep reverting to metacity --replace
<maximilion_> Tomi, no magyar?
<davmonster> sorry I meant upgrade
<TheArthur> you can start the server manually
<davmonster> not update
<Tomi> de
<Pici> !enter
<prince_jammys> davmonster: apt-get upgrade package_name        i *think*
<Jowi> pocketdrummer, should work. it works here. "mplayer -zoom -aspect 1.19:1 filename.avi"
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<davmonster> it's mysql-server-5.0
<vipaca> Im asking if kde is apart of the server distro?
<Lifeisfunny> mjw-, I haven't gotten the Update icon in the notification area yet
<TheArthur> vipaca, you can use vncpasswd to set the access password
<zaivaldi> Tomi, what about the translation?
<maximilion_> v_sec, well, I haven't experimented that much - I use an OSX theme on metacity (and it rocks)
<mjw-> !info mysql-server-5.0 | davmonster
<ubotu> davmonster: mysql-server-5.0 (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database server binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.45-1ubuntu3.1 (gutsy), package size 26162 kB, installed size 82504 kB
<maximilion_> :)
<TheArthur> vipaca, then you run vnsserver
<Tomi> so, so
<vipaca> which is not apart of the distro
<warlock_handler> I am trying to run beryl on my ubuntu 7.10... but it gives me this error http://pastie.caboo.se/152837
<zaivaldi> Tomi, come on #ubuntu-hu :)
<maximilion_> !locale | Tomi
<ubotu> Tomi: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Geoffrey2> oh, hss anyone in here run any flavor of ubuntu inside virtualbox?
<TheArthur> vipaca, eh?
<warlock_handler> can anyone tell me whats going wrong here
<mjw-> davmonster that's the latest version for gutsy.
<Pici> vipaca: KDE can be installed on any of the Ubuntu distros, they all use the same repositories.
<vipaca> theArthur you not telling me anything I don't know
<warlock_handler> it worked perfectly on my ubuntu 6.10
<davmonster> I need 5.0.51 :(
<ph0rensic> warlock_handler: compiz is the new eye candy package for 7.10
<Lifeisfunny> mjw-, is this the proper construct of the URL in the sources.list file?     deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Tomi> help english too and hungarian ..
<vipaca> Im asking should I be doing apt-get to get these package ie vncserver and kde
<davmonster> using ubuntu 7.10
<vipaca> what windows managers come with the server distro?
<mjw-> davmonster you'll have to find another source for it, or perhaps build it yourself.
<Tomi> yeah
<warlock_handler> ph0rensic: my comp hangs with that restricted nvidia driver
<white_eagle> !compiz-fusion | warlock_handler
<ubotu> warlock_handler: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<maximilion_> !hu | tomi
<ubotu> tomi: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<ph0rensic> vipaca: there is not a window manager that comes with the server edition
<maximilion_> Hope that helps tomi :)
<mjw-> vipaca I'm pretty sure X doesn't even come installed on the server version
<white_eagle> warlock_handler, compiz and beryl are fused into compiz-fusion  now
 * ph0rensic nods to mjw
<Bodsda> mjw-, no but you can install it optionally
<Tomi> htanx
<Tomi> ;-)
<white_eagle> see #compiz-fusion for help
<warlock_handler> <white_eagle>: sir I am having prablems with that
<white_eagle> what kinda problems
<Tomi> slowly translation
<warlock_handler> <white_eagle>: when ever i choose that restricted nvidia driver.. my comp hangs after the reboot
<prince_jammys> davmonster: this cute command gives you the snippet:::       man apt-get | grep -A 4 '^http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=:space:*upgrade$'
 * maximilion_ is away: In the Real World for but a moment.
<socketbind> hi, is there an easy way to disable the middle button paste thing without losing wheel scroll? : |
<white_eagle> warlock_handler, when did you do that install
<white_eagle> I suggest a new fresh install
<white_eagle> will that work?
<warlock_handler> <white_eagle>: few days back
<prince_jammys> davmonster: forget that
<Dex-Freudii> what's the diff btween ubuntu DVD and ubuntu CD?
<Dex-Freudii> what does the ubuntu DVD have that CD doesn't?
<zaivaldi> Tomi, you can help translate for us
<prince_jammys> davmonster: special characters did something funny
<Bodsda> Dex-Freudii, ones a dvd iso ones a cd iso
<warlock_handler> <white_eagle>: fresh install of what ubuntu? or compiz
<Odd-rationale> Dex-Freudii: The dvd has the livecd, alternative cd, and server cd all in one
<Tomi> max you are easy...
<white_eagle> warlock_handler, can you handle a new install? If you have much data on it i don't recommend it though
<vipaca> After installing vncserver Im not seeing twe or kde windows managers workig.
<ph0rensic> Dex-Freudii: The ubuntu DVD has more packages available on it but you can get those packages online
<white_eagle> warlock_handler, a fresh install of ubuntu
<Tomi> when?
<L3ttuc3> if i press ctrl + Z on a process that was running inside a terminal, then type bg, then log out completely, will that process still keep running?
<davmonster> sweet
<vipaca> do these have to be isntalled or are they included
<Starseed> blah .. I'm driving myself crazy tring to put together a decent desktop
<Dex-Freudii> ok thank you all
<warlock_handler> <white_eagle>: not so soon
<Starseed> hardware
<davmonster> is there a way of getting verbose info on a package
<davmonster> through apt-get ?
 * Bodsda thinks this channel is busy busy busy
<Dex-Freudii> gotta go
<Jowi> davmonster, what info are you looking for?
<white_eagle> warlock_handler, then I suggest asking in #compiz-fusion
<davmonster> version, description etc
 * Dex-Freudii thinks Bodsda is right
<warlock_handler> <white_eagle>: I had installed 7.10 as i got it
<Tomi> I'm PhotoFiltre Studio hungarian translator :)
<warlock_handler> <white_eagle>: from the web
<prince_jammys> davmonster: man apt-get | grep -A 4 verbose
<Bodsda> davmonster, check    man apt-get     or    apt-get --help
<Jowi> davmonster, "apt-cache show packagename" will give you alot
<warlock_handler> <white_eagle>: ohh ok
 * ph0rensic think Bodsda and Dex-Freudii  are right
<davmonster> sweet thanks
 * Bodsda thinks he's started a chain ;~)
 * Dex-Freudii actually started it
<Tomi> :) are you here max?
 * Odd-rationale thinks Bodsda, Dex-Freudii, ph0rensic, and Odd-rationale just made it busier.
<prince_jammys> davmonster: apt-cache show as Jowi says, will tell you everything about a package (sudo not necessary)
 * ph0rensic pretends to have started it
<socketbind> is there any easy way to disable the middle-button-paste functionality?
 * Bodsda thinks Dex-Freudii is trying to steal Bodsda's thunder
 * Dex-Freudii hates /me commands
<davmonster> there is a bug in mysqlhotcopy that means it won't backup UTF-8 tables, which is the default type in 7.10 mysql-server-5.0 encoding
 * ph0rensic me too
 * Bodsda agrees with Odd-rationale 
<Lifeisfunny> I tried that command again and I'm still getting an md5 mismatch   :\
 * Odd-rationale is glad someone agrees with him (does not happen very often).
<davmonster> so.. you can't use mysqlhotcopy if you have 7.10 and don't change the default :(
 * Dex-Freudii waves good bye
<Bodsda> socketbind, check your xorg.conf    mouse input section
<socketbind> Bodsda: erm, what exactly?
 * Bodsda thinks Odd-rationale is emotionally scarred
<socketbind> i have tried a method but that disabled wheel scroll
<Bodsda> socketbind, check  /etc/X11/xorg.conf     find the section for mouse config -- then see if the configuration is defined there
<sp0ro|> Hi, I am using the latest Kismet and Madwifi driver versions. Kismet loads fine, but the problem is it doesn't see any wireless networks around. Anyone have any idea what I am doing wrong?
<gargoyle> hi all
<Tomi> zivaldi are you here? Sure?
<socketbind> Bodsda: it is there, as "Configured Mouse"
<zaivaldi> Tomi, yes
<Lifeisfunny> mjw-, thanks for your help, I'm gonna go out for a sandwich and bbl.   (thanks/cheers to others also)
<zaivaldi> Tomi, im hungarian too
<gargoyle> hi s2
<mjw-> Lifeisfunny um, is it working?
 * ph0rensic is just hungry
<Tomi> Ok send message for private chat
<htaccess> hi i am connecting to a vnc server on a 7.10 box using a client on a mac ibook, but the resolution is wrong, where do i configure the resolution for the vncserver?
<Bodsda> socketbind, use your method (the one that disables mousewheel) then use this     sudo apt get install imwheel         to get the wheel back
<mjw-> htaccess it's going to use whatever the actual resolution is
<Bodsda> apt-get*
<zaivaldi> Tomi, i send for you, but.. are you indentified?
<Tomi> why?
<Odd-rationale> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<nicholas> nah ezután
<htaccess> mjw seems to suggest it can be changed?
 * Bodsda curses Odd-rationale for his quick bot usage 
<zaivaldi> Tomi, msg me
<aoupi> in rhythmbox is it possible to make automatic playlists that looks in shared stuff like daap?
<Azzco> Does anyone know of any other way to install ubuntu without CD than the ones listed on help.ubuntu?
<Tomi> i sad messege you are translator?
<xinx> Hello I jave a question is there anyway to use the iphone on linux to sync music and stuffs?
 * Odd-rationale grins.
<zaivaldi> Tomi, yes
<socketbind> Bodsda: is there any other way without using a separate program?
<zaivaldi> and im on #ubuntu-hu with other hungarian translators
<lindzeyn> Hey everyone.  I coaxed my system into getting ubuntu64 to work (hooray) but I still have one problem.  I am attempting to install the beta Sound Blaster X-Fi platinum drivers from creative and they are only meant for 64bit systems.  When I run the script, I get an error that says the installation cannot continue because the Operating System isnt 64bit, but I am positive that I downloaded the 64bit distro and used that for my installation.
<Bodsda> socketbind, what seperate program are you gonna use?
<Tomi> Ok
<xinx> Hello I jave a question is there anyway to use the iphone on Ubuntu? to sync music and stuffs?
<mjw-> htaccess well if you change your screen resolution on the vnc server computer, it will change what the vnc server is exporting
<socketbind> bodsda: i believe imwheel is a separate program that starts with each X session
<Flannel> Azzco: What isn't working for you?
<Tomi> I translated PhotoFiltre Studio in 2007...
<Azzco> xinx:  No need to repeat yourself (at least spell it correctly)
<Bodsda> socketbind, i dont know, either way it doesnt affect your system (apart from iving you the mousewheel)
<Bodsda> g
<Jowi> lindzeyn, "uname -a" should tell you what you are running
<htaccess> i see lines like "vncserver :2 -geometry 1024x768 -depth 24" via google
<socketbind> bodsda: o.k. thanks
<Bodsda> np
<Bodsda> ;~)
<whabo> hello i have the linksys WUSB54G wireless adapter on this computer .... how do i set it up to work wireless???? ANy help would be appreciated .. thank you.
<lindzeyn> Right, I did that Jowi and it is confirmed that it is 64bit
<htaccess> but it looks like 7.10 is running a vnc server called vino?
<zaivaldi> Tomi, you can help translate at laucnhpad
<Odd-rationale> !wireless | whabo
<erUSUL> !wifi | whabo
<ubotu> whabo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Azzco> Flannel: Can't boot with the CD, and I ran out of CDs trying to boot (maybe something went wrong...)
<pike_> whabo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588045
<Jowi> lindzeyn, file a bug report at creatives site. not much else to do.
<Tomi> zaivaldi magán üzenete érkezett
<Flannel> Azzco: Were you burning the CD correctly? (did you get a bunch of files on the CD post burn? or just a single .iso file?)
<whabo> ty
<zaivaldi> Tomi, szerintem nem vagy bejelentkezve mert nem jön át, gyere az #ubuntu-hu szobába
<Bodsda> yw
<prince_jammys> Azzco: you tried burning at slow speed (eg 4X)?
<zaivaldi> Tomi, /ns identify your-password
<Tomi> zaivaldi private message  arrived
<Azzco> Flannel: Yeah, burned CDs before. I think it's something with the hardware since it works on other PCs
<snkmad> there wont be a wine 0.9.55 package for gutsy, only for hardy?
<zaivaldi> Tomi, i don't se
<zaivaldi> e
<Flannel> Azzco: Alright.  What doesn't work about it?  It wont boot to it at all? or what?
<Bodsda> zaivaldi, does that work? i thought it was -- /msg nickserv identify *******
<zaivaldi> Bodsda, if have an alias, it works
<erUSUL> snkmad: winehq has repo a deb dl of wine for most versins of ubuntu
<zaivaldi> ns -> msg nickserv
<Bodsda> zaivaldi, ah, ok
<prince_jammys> Azzco: i have had that problem -- seems certain chip sets dont allow the live cd
<Tomi> Ok I send you my e-mail...
<snkmad> erUSUL the lastest version isnt out for ubuntu, only 0.9.54
<Bodsda> Azzco, ive had probs with live cd on laptops -- text instaler works though
<sp0ro|> Hi, I am using the latest Kismet and Madwifi driver versions. Kismet loads fine, but the problem is it doesn't see any wireless networks around. Anyone have any idea what I am doing wrong?
<zaivaldi> Tomi, what e-mail address?
<Tomi> meszaros.tomi@egon.gyaloglo.hu
<Azzco> Flannel: Boots but graphics is ...wrong id the only word to describe it... Green lines everywhere.
<zaivaldi> Tomi, it's not my mail address
<Azzco> prince_jammys: Graphics card?
<zaivaldi> jah, ok :)
<Tomi> please write me..
<mysterycool> where can i change my audio options on my Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Azzco: Try booting to safe graphics mode, and yeah, the textmode installer (alternate CD) will work if nothing else does
<Tomi> so I think now too later
<prince_jammys> Azzco: no, the motherboard --- don't think it was a graphics thing (but the machine had an old nvidia)
<tr_tr_tr> what files do i have to attach normally to report a bug in launchpad? I remember lspci, dmesg... ??
<mjw-> mysterycool doubleclick the volume control in the panel
<sp0ro|> How do you check what wireless drivers you are using?
<Tomi> Godd night for everybody....
<zaivaldi> Tomi, i sent a mail
<Bodsda> Goddnight Tomi
<Odd-rationale> sp0ro|: lspci
<prince_jammys> Azzco: yes, try the textmode installer and install stuff once you're in
<sp0ro|> what wireless driver version I mean
<Tomi> bye bye
<zaivaldi> bye
<Azzco> ...I'll guess I'll have to wait untill I get more Cds then. Thanks for the help all =D
<j1solutions> h3llo all
<sp0ro|> Odd-rationale, that only gives me the name of the cardbus which my wireless adapater is in :(
<ole__> hvordan er denne siden når man trenger hjelp? er de første sekundene jeg er her
<Steffanx> hi, what 'addon' is that dock ? http://geekgirlxx.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/ubuntu-tweak-desktop-icons-capture.png
<Odd-rationale> sp0ro|: OK. sorry
<sp0ro|> Odd-rationale looking for the specific driver version that is installed
<Azzco> ole__: Maybe try a danish channel?
<Flannel> !no | ole__
<ubotu> ole__: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<ole__> #UBUNTU
<xinx> Hi is there any program to use for iphone like itunes on Ubuntu?>
<vegeta> hi
<nexact> hello vegeta
<dimitri> hello guy
<Aspys> good evening
<vegeta> hello
<vegeta> :P
<xinx> Hi is there any program to use for iphone like itunes on Ubuntu?>
<dimitri> i have a prob with a wireless usb card
<dimitri> someone help me please
<nexact> dimitri, if you could be a *bit* more descriptive, we could help you.
<vegeta> hey man im looking for another software to burn
<xinx> Hi is there any program to use for iphone like itunes on Ubuntu?>
<Steffanx> nero .. vegeta?
<dimitri> nexact:ok
<vegeta> for Bruning
<vegeta> burn
<j1solutions> vegeta Brasero is a good one
<mjw-> !ipod | xinx
<ubotu> xinx: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<nexact> vegeta, k3b ?
<prince_jammys> !rockbox | xinx
<ubotu> xinx: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<xinx> ty
<dimitri> i have a rt73 usb card and lsusb acquire the card but after the installation of a new driver the wifi don't appear
<lollo> uhm why does there's a .trash folder for each folder ? ? ?
<dimitri> nexact:now i use the net with a cable
<sp0ro|> How do you check what wireless driver version(s) you are using?
<liran> i just did apt-get remove mysql-server
<liran> and then re installed it
<liran> but i get this
<liran> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/mysql not found.
<mjw-> dimitri the rt73 driver included in gutsy is basically broken. hopefully the included driver will be more functional in hardy.
<wng-> anyone familiar with WoW under wine? I can play the game fine, theres just a few minor issues left, such as the minimap goes blank when I have a roof over my head, and it asks me to approve the ToS every time on startup
<xinx> prince-jammys apt-get install rockbox?
<prince_jammys> lollo: .Trash ::: keep track of a user's trash can, each user has one
<prince_jammys> xinx: check the web link
<xinx> kk
<Starseed> is a $15 difference worth a 8800gs with core clock speed on 680Mhz , vs 580Mhz
<Aspys> I've got a problem with installation for an amd64 system. I've read a lot of threads on the forums and i got it installed, but when i reboot not even grub menu shows up :( [Athlon 4200X2, Asus m2n-mx se+, geforce 8600gt, sata hd]
<mjw-> !ot > Starseed
<vegeta> I use k3b but i wont accepte to add a 4.g files
<player134324> Hello everyone. I just bought a dell Vostro 1700, I managed to get everything working but the sound. I was wondering if anyone has recently had to configure the "Integrated High Definition    Audio 2.0" and the steps to getting it working
<dimitri> mjw-: i know but last mounth i have installed ubuntu with this usb card
<vegeta> I dont see any option
<dimitri> and now runs
<liran> just installed mysql server and im getting his
<liran> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/mysql not found.
<Starseed> mjw-, ??
<dimitri> but with a new installation i have a problem
<Starseed> mjw-, never mind then , lol
<mjw-> dimitri yeah, that's the thing. I had an RT73 based USB as well and it SEEMED ok during installation, but stopped working when not on the live cd
<Aspys> any clue other than "read the forum please"? I don't care about having a framebuffered console or a splash screen...but at least booting the system would be nice
<ompaul> liran, read this   you may find it useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<lollo> ok but the files that i can find in a .trash folder there aren't in the " main" trash (the icon on the desktop) prince !
<prince_jammys> liran : if no answers here, #mysql
<Aspys> (i know usplash doesn't work on x86_64 systems)
<dimitri> mjw-: the same for me....during the live is ok ...after installation i have problem
<mjw-> dimitri I did get it working eventually, but it wasn't worth the effort involved, IMO.
<Jowi> Steffanx, avant-window-navigator
<Steffanx> a thanks
<kikr> Is it possible to get spyware on a linux box?
<lollo> ok but the files that i can find in a .trash folder there aren't in the " main" trash (the icon on the desktop) ... prince_jammys,
<Aspys> as far as i know there aren't spywares coded for linux...
<prince_jammys> kikr: yes, but highly highly highly unlikely -- dont browse the web as root --- don't do anything as root, really
<mjw-> dimitri basically you need to go to a web site to download an updated kernel module, compile it yourself, etc. I can't find the link to the guide I had followed though.
<Aspys> perhaps some malicious script..
<AE86> good evening!
<prince_jammys> kikr:  dont install random crap from the internet, stick to apt or trusted sources
<tass1412> how to test if an usb-stick has a mbr?
<Falgor2> hi, I'm in "add/remove appliactions". Shouldnt there be a "install" button somewhere?
<david08> hello. how do i set the icons on the desktop to be small?
<Baxter> I just have a quick question about moving from SUSE to ununtu, is there any way i can do it without burning the distro to a CD from within SUSE?
<kikr> well I was talking about spyware and the web browser, not a trojan or virus
<Adys> Falgor2: Click the applications ou want to install, and then at the bottom right apply changes
<v_sec> has "emerald-themes" been depreciated in gutsy?
<mjw-> kikr most spyware depends not only on the browser but you being on windows as well...it simply won't work in linux.
<kikr> k
<Aspys> Baxter, did you get suse burning cds? brasero keeps telling me "the media is not writable", the best i got was an application hang
<david08> how do i set the icons on the desktop to be small?
<Baxter> that's my probelm i was hoping i could do it from the drive by changing the grub entries
<david08> they are huge for my taste
<AE86> hi, i got compiz fusion with emerald, but how can I change the look of my taskbar
<Baxter> *boot
<Adys> Ive installed firefox 3b3 from synaptic, started up fine the first time but now Im getting the error "Segmentation fault (core dumped)". Ubuntu 7.10 64bit. What's that about?
<player134324> Has anyone had to configure "Integrated High Definition    Audio 2.0" from dell to work properly ? I have tried to edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base Edit the line "options snd-hda-intel model=ref" to read "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack" and came up with no results
<MasterShrak> Adys well its beta, good chance its not going to run smoothly
<Aspys> Baxter, I think it's a Brasero problem then. I haven't tried it, but you use k3b
<Adys> MasterShrak: I know that well enough
<Aspys> could*
<patogen> Should _all_ linux isos be burnt slow? Going to burn another dist to a CD ...
<Adys> but that kind of error is not specific to ff
<Aspys> patogen, i've always burnt at maximum speed without getting a md5sum mismatch :)
<vincenzo> good evening to everyone
<patogen> Aspys: I don't even know how to du a md5sum mismatch
<Baxter> yes If i recall corectly
<Falgor2> hmm
<Falgor2> not sure what I did but no the package manager works
<Falgor2> *now
<MasterShrak> patogen burning slow is always recommended, less chance of bad burns and whatnot
<Aspys> patogen, oh ok :)
<frantz46> Hello
<MasterShrak> Falgor2 whats an error?
<MasterShrak> the*
<Aspys> anyway, has anyone got any suggestion for my issue?
<Aspys> i'd seriously like to get ubuntu installed :S
<Falgor2> what exactly do I need to get in order to get java games working?
<neverblue> Aspys, explain the issue, and maybe someone can help
<ph0rensic> Falgor2: Jave
<Photocopy> I need some help getting flash (for firefox.)
<mjw-> Adys where did you get the firefox 3b3 installation package from
<MasterShrak> !java | Falgor2
<ubotu> Falgor2: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<neverblue> Falgor2, the JVM possibly?
<ph0rensic> Falgor2: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Aspys> neverblue, ok, i'll explain it again :)
<Adys> mjw-:  Enable synaptic additional repositories
<Adys> mjw-:  settings, repositories, updates, tick backports
<pawan1> hi
<v_sec> can anyone tell me why my window borders are completely see through?
<pawan1> error 22 no such partition
<Falgor2> "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Falgor2> "
<Photocopy> Anyone can help me with getting flash?
<mjw-> Adys the backports are notoriously buggy
<pawan1> how to repair grub
<Adys> i know that :)
<mjw-> !flash > Photocopy
<Photocopy> mjw.
<Photocopy> omg nevermind then
<Aspys> As far as i've seen it's a common issue due to usplash bug. I've got a 64bit system and i can't boot ubuntu after the installation (i can boot from cd using vga res and disabling usplash). At the reboot not even grub menu shows up
<mjw-> Adys well now you know why it's dumping core then ;)
<Adys> mjw-:  Yeah. Im only trying to figure out how to work around it :P
<Falgor2> hmm
<mjw-> Adys trade up to hardy heron and be on the bleeding edge on every front ;)
<Adys> since i actually managed to start it up fine
<Falgor2> it doesnt find that package ph0rensic
<Photocopy> mjw: Theres no section on that page for 7.10
<ph0rensic> Falgor2: You have to enable the repositories
<Falgor2> how?
<pawan1> grub
<ph0rensic> Falgor2: Go to your software sources from system - admin
<patogen> I have sda1 = win, sda2 = /, sda 3 = storage partitio, sda5 = storage, sda6 = swap, why is there no sda4?
<mjw-> Photocopy: ok, make sure you have multiverse and universe enabled in your software sources, then do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get remove gnash; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Photocopy> mjw: I do.
<ph0rensic> Falgor2: Check all but sources on first page
<Falgor2> wait a sec
<Falgor2> I'm not there yet (finnish)
<prince_jammys> patogen: is that causing a problem?  because i know it happens and may not be an issue
<Photocopy> mjw: that failed
<patogen> prince_jammys: No, just wondering :)
<patogen> prince_jammys: Everything seems ok :-)
<ph0rensic> Falgor2: Did you find it?
<mjw-> Photocopy please be more descriptive.
<Falgor2> ok, ph0rensic done
<Shuggle> how would i exit the x server to isntall my video driver?
<Falgor2> all but sources
<prince_jammys> patogen: i have had it, don't think it's important - but have no idea why that is
<MasterShrak> Shugglectrl+alt+f1, log in and type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mjw-> Photocopy the remove gnash line may only return an error, it's just to take care of a possibility
<ph0rensic> Falgor2: now try it in the terminal... should be able to press arrow up key to get last commands typed
<Photocopy> mjw: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<MasterShrak> Photocopy do you have synaptic open?
<mjw-> Photocopy you have to close synaptic first
<Photocopy> oh
<Falgor2> ph0rensic: thanks
<ph0rensic> That work for you?
<Photocopy> mjw: It said the plugin is already at the most recent version
<misteralexander> I'm using Ubuntu 7.10, I'm having GREAT difficulty with my "Trash Bin".  Any help?
<Photocopy> mjw: Newest*
<mjw-> Photocopy sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<misteralexander> How do I "Force" empty my ".Trash-Misteralexander" folder???
<kbrooks> misteralexander, where's that folder?
<Photocopy> mjw: K its installing it now
<Photocopy> mjw
<misteralexander> KBROOKS => On an SD Card.  The folder is seriously messing up the SD cards operation
<Falgor2> ok, got it working ph0rensic
<Eareng> misteralexander: sudo rm -f ...
<kbrooks> misteralexander, please don't CAP my nickname
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: rm .Trash-Misteralexander/*
<kbrooks> misteralexander, go into your terminal
<misteralexander> sorry.
<misteralexander> yeah,
<kbrooks> misteralexander, type mount
<Photocopy> mjw: I pmed you the error to reduce spam.
<CarlF1> trying to boot live install cd on a dell poweredge server (so I can apt-get install testdisk and fix the partition table) - 5 or 6 CDs are all erroring.  I have the cd iso on a usb stick, as a file on a fat fs.  is there some way to boot that image?
<kbrooks> misteralexander, and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kbrooks> misteralexander, show me the link
<misteralexander> Okay.  hold one.
<mjw-> !register > Photocopy
<Photocopy> mjw: Screw it then, Download done.
<Photocopy> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Photocopy> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<mjw-> Photocopy did you run a sudo apt-get update ?
<Photocopy> mjw: Yes I did
<kbrooks> Photocopy, manual download?
<kbrooks> Photocopy, manual download?
<vipaca> anyone have any nis experience
<Photocopy> kkbrooks: I cant
<kbrooks> Photocopy, or apt-get?
<Photocopy> kkbrooks: I dont know how
<misteralexander> kbrooks => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56131/
<Photocopy> kkbrooks: That was done in apt-get
<gdor> do you prefer this logo : http://gdor.ftp.free.fr/winancial.png or this one : http://gdor.ftp.free.fr/winancial_v7.png
<mjw-> Photocopy: try this one more time:   sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mjw-> if this doesn't work I give up
<prince_jammys> !offtopic | gdor
<ubotu> gdor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Photocopy> mjw- okay
<rufus_> when I download the ubuntu ISO file, does it matter if I rename it before I put it on a disc?
<jack-desktop> Who knows anything about the wallpaper clock
<kbrooks> misteralexander, see the last line? /media/disk is your SD flash. so type, in the terminal:
<rufus_> i have it named ubuntu.iso
<nicholas_> Having issues with audio
<kbrooks> misteralexander, cd /media/disk
<Photocopy> mjw- its installing.
<CyanideD> can someone help me install flash players
<kbrooks> misteralexander, then do this: echo .Trash*
<mjw-> rufus_ you need to burn it as an image file to a disc.
<nicholas_> anyone good with audio issues???
<Photocopy> mjw-: Same error
<FFighter> if I want a viewlet to appear **only** in the plone-site-root, what interface should I restrict it for?
<kbrooks> misteralexander, show the output (one line) here
<FFighter> there are many similar interfaces for the root node
<rufus_> mjw-, does it matter what I name the .iso image?
<mysterycool> hey so i wanna get apache with mysql but i dont wanna download them separately. in windows i used wamp. in linux there is something like that right? it's called lamp?
<mjw-> Photocopy this used to be a problem a few weeks back...I'm not sure what's causing it at this juncture.
<Photocopy> mjw-: Well this is no good, I need flash.
<misteralexander> misteralexander@misteralexander-laptop:/media/disk$ echo.Trash*
<misteralexander> bash: echo.Trash*: command not found
<Photocopy> mjw-: And gnash was just plain crap.
<mjw-> rufus_ : no, just don't burn the file itself to a disc.
<kbrooks> misteralexander, echo<space>
<ph0rensic> mysterycool: Do you want to add these to an existing install or do a complete reinstall of only the server??
<misteralexander> oh
<rufus_> mjw-, i know how to burn images
<kbrooks> misteralexander, <space> means type space
<Matze79> hi :
<kbrooks> misteralexander, not "<space>" obviously
<misteralexander> kbrooks => .Trash-misteralexander
<mjw-> Photocopy the same sequence of commands I gave you works fine on my machine for reinstalling flash so I'm not sure what else to suggest
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: ls .Trash-misteralexander
<nicholas_> Audio Problems. Can anyone help???
<Photocopy> mjw-: A different package
<blizzkid> lo all. I followed a couple of tutorials on the net to integrate mailman with postfix, but when I send an email to my list, I get: unknown user: "ml-test@mydomain.com"  Can someone help me troubleshoot?
<ph0rensic> mysterycool: You gonna answer that ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> the last updates took down all video, flash, mpg,mwv all of them
<Jack_Sparrow> on my system.. nvidia 6600
<mysterycool> :p
<Falgor2> hmm, ph0rensic I still seem to need a plugin or something for firefox
<ph0rensic> Falgor2: did you reload firefox after you installed that
<misteralexander> kbrooks =>  Nothing happened.  I typed "ls .Trash-misteralexander" but nothing happened.
<nicholas_> (Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat') That is  the error that i get when I try to test the sound capture.
<CyanideD> cansomeone help me install flash players
<prince_jammys> misteralexander it's empty then
<misteralexander> but it's not.  It's still got the same stuff in there.
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: ls -l .Trash-misteralexander
<Birkoff> Anyone here in the mood to help me with some problems installing ubuntu 7.10 ?
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: and if you think you have hidden files there::::     ls -al .Trashetc
<pike_> Birkoff: shoot
<tushyd> i installed bootchart but there is no file /var/logs/bootchart. There is a file /var/logs/boot but it says "nothing has been logged yet"
<misteralexander> It keeps saying it has problems because it's a read-only device.  But if that's true then the recycle folder couldn't have been put there.  Also, i've written data to the device.
<s0u][ight> hello the ndiswrapper worked fine for me (bcm4311)
<nicholas_> AUDIO PROBLEMS!
<mjw-> Photocopy yeah I just removed and installed flashplugin-nonfree on this computer...perfectly fine. :/  I don't get it
<s0u][ight> yeah me too
<CyanideD> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: what is the output of ls -al .Trash-misteralexander  ???
<CyanideD> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<kbrooks> misteralexander, see mount o utput in that pastebin
<loa> Hello friends... who have samsung q45, how to get microphone?
<kbrooks> misteralexander, it should say for /media/disk in options "ro"
<ph0rensic> Falgor2: That package installs the flash plugin.. you probably just have to restart firefox and it should work
<Birkoff> Does anyone here knowes if there are some issues about using ubuntu 7.10 with sata drivers ?
<doc|work> anyone know how I can get php 5.2.5? The current on gibbon is 5.2.3
<misteralexander> Okay, sorry,  you're getting ahead of me.
<misteralexander> sorry.
<MasterShrak> doc|work compile it yourself would be your best bet
<misteralexander> I'm going to post the output of "ls -al .Trash-misteralexander"
<doc|work> MasterShrak: arse, any other option? :(
<MasterShrak> doc|work look for a debian/ubuntu package on the net and isntall it maybe
<[dcr]> !pastebin | misteralexander
<ubotu> misteralexander: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<doc|work> MasterShrak: ok, thanks :/
<mjw-> Birkoff ubuntu should install fine on most common sata drives/controllers
<jeffrock> anyone have experience with widescreen issues in 7.10?
<misteralexander> dcr | kbrooks => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56132/
<Photocopy> mjw- What do you know about making microphones work?
<MasterShrak> jeffrock have you installed the drivers for your video card?
<Birkoff> @jeffrock: doesn´t know if it counts ... but when I attempted to install it I couldn´t even get it to boot from CD
<Petengy> hi to all
<kbrooks> misteralexander, ill show you, link me to other paste please
<Shadowfire> lo to Petengy
<MasterShrak> hello Petengy
<kbrooks> misteralexander, nm
<maccam94> ok horror story coming
<mjw-> Photocopy doubleclick the volume control :)
<maccam94> i gave a guy an ubuntu disk
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: aha, a hidden folder, theres another trash folder in there
<misteralexander> ?nm?
 * MasterShrak gets some popcorn
<Photocopy> mjw-: And?
<ph0rensic> Birkoff: That should be the issue there.. not the disk
<Falgor2> ok, working now (at least some java stuff), ph0rensic. Thanks very much :).
<Shadowfire> what's the offical compiz fusion chan.. anyone?
<maccam94> he used "guided: use entire disk"
<Shadowfire> what's the offical compiz fusion chan.. anyone?
<maccam94> how do i get his data back?
<Photocopy> mjw-:  thanks
<Petengy> knowing I have properly (and working) installed ALSA driver for my 82801H (ICH8 Family) sound system.... someone know how to get internal mic to work ?
<misteralexander> yeah, the other trash folder is from my desktop Ubuntu box.
<ph0rensic> Shadowfire: #compiz-fusion
<MasterShrak> Shadowfire #compiz-fusion   probably
<mjw-> Photocopy turn up the volume on the mic? :)
<Starnestommy> Shadowfire: either #compiz or #compiz-fusion
<kbrooks> maccam94, you cant
<Shadowfire> ty ph0rensic
<kbrooks> maccam94, it's gone. forever.
<ph0rensic> np
<Petengy> on a dell xps laptop
<Odd-rationale> maccam94: He's out of luck...
<Odd-rationale> Linux is for geeks only - even Ubuntu ;)
<Petengy> Shadowfire, hallo
<kbrooks> Odd-rationale, no
<Petengy> MasterShrak, hi
<maccam94> kbrooks, Odd-rationale: uh, partition recovery tools?
<ph0rensic> maccam94: Your only chance is trying to salvage what wasn't written over with some data recovery program
<Photocopy> mjw-: Tjat makes the microphone pick up sound and output it out speakers.. audacity doesnt pick up the sound
<mjw-> maccam94 the installation program overwrote the entire disk with ext3 file formatting. it's not going to be recoverable.
<Petengy> no one have troubles with internal mic on his laptop (dell) ??
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: and you want that trash gone?
<Photocopy> mjw-?
<rufus_> okay, I already have Kubuntu installed on my hard disk
<mjw-> Photocopy i know from using audacity in windows that you have to manually select your recording source. I've never used audacity in linux
<misteralexander> kbrooks => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56133/  <-- That's the entire Terminal screen, it's everything typed and resulted.
 * N3bunel saluta
<misteralexander> prince_jammys => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56133/  <-- That's the entire Terminal screen, it's everything typed and resulted.
<Photocopy> mjw-: I know from using audacity in windows that you DONT have to manually select the recording source, that it simply works. Besides, the source is set to mic
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: ls -al .Trash-misteralexander/Trash-wickedsmaat
<gold44> grub-reboot does not work on my machine. i ve seem lots of post saying this command does not work
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: ls -al .Trash-misteralexander/.Trash-wickedsmaat  <---- DOT trash
<leeping> Hey there, I'm having more LiveCD troubles, can someone help me out?
<rufus_> okay, I already have Kubuntu installed on my hard disk. I have two other partitions - /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda2 - Kubuntu is on /dev/hda3 - How can I choose to install Ubuntu on /dev/hda1(/media/sda1)
<ph0rensic> leeping: What seems to be the issue
<rufus_> I already have a swap partition
<leeping> The Ubuntu live CD doesn't appear to be willing to mount when I serve it on NFS
<misteralexander> prince_jammys => i'll try that.
<Photocopy> mjw: Now all the sudden clicking record makes an error opening sound device
<MasterShrak> rufus_ choose it during the install
<mjw-> Photocopy make sure ALSA is chosen in the volume control too
<leeping> I consistently get the error: "Cannot find a live filesystem"
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: don't bother paste-binning it if its empty
<Odd-rationale> rufus_: When you install, on the partition step. Do a manual
<MasterShrak> leeping mount the nfs share then mount the iso
<ph0rensic> rufus_: In setup you select manually to install to that partition
<rufus_> MasterShrak, but it wants to save it to /media/hda3
<Photocopy> mjw-: Alsa is chosen, had to do that part to make sound work
<rufus_> which is where Kubuntu is
<Z0d14k1> Is there a way in compiz to force an app to always launch on a specific cube face?  ie: pidgin is always Face 4 e-mail is always face 2?  (is face the right word?  Desktop?)
<credible> Z0d14k1: yes, please join #compiz-fusion
<Odd-rationale> rufus_: During instal of ubuntu, set hda2 to /
<MasterShrak> rufus_ are you aware that you can use ubuntu (gnome) and kubuntu (kde) on the same install?
<leeping> Mount the NFS share?
<rufus_> Okay, I got it
<leeping> MasterShrak, do you mean I need the NFS server running?
<rufus_> MasterShrak, I am aware of hat
<Z0d14k1> credible:  Thanks.  Sorry, should have paid more attention to where I was....
<rufus_> that*
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: if theres another trash in there im gonna be very confused
<MasterShrak> leeping what exactly are you trying to do?
<leeping> I have a server computer with an image of the Ubuntu Live CD.. on the server I have PXE and TFTP
<soleone> hi everyone! does someone know a good dictionary tool like babylon for ubuntu
<misteralexander> prince_jammys | kbrooks => Okay, yeah it's just listing now the contents of the other trash folder.  I'm wanting to just completely erase the .Trash folder entirely.  So it's not on the disk at all, gone totally.
<MasterShrak> soleone i think there is one already installed, check your applications menu
<ballonge1> what is the best way to mount shares via samba on my ubuntu client? by enterering username, passwords in fstab or in a txtfile inside userhome, or is there another way?
<sp0ro|> Which file do you edit to change the module parameters of a wireless adapter?
<leeping> I'd like to serve the Live CD kernel on TFTP and mount the rest of the CD on NFS, so that computers on the LAN can boot up using the live CD on the server
<leeping> The computers on the LAN don't have CD-ROM drives, you see ..
<_Oz_> Hello, Ubuntu friends!
<MasterShrak> ic leeping, i dont have any experience doing that, sorry
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: rm -r .Trash-misteralexander  <--- but it will be recreated when delete stuff in the future
<ballonge1> leeping: how do you servhe the live cd to tftp?
<ph0rensic> leeping: You trying to install remotely??
<leeping> ph0rensic: Not really.  Once the computer boots up with the LiveCD, I will use netcat to write an image of a pre-configured system to the hard drive
<misteralexander> okay, i'm not EVER using this SD card in the computer again.
<leeping> because I have twelve identical computers
<mjw-> leeping that is considerably more advanced than this channel is really designed to address.
<leeping> ballongel: I'm only serving the kernel of the livecd
<Detructor> leeping: lol
<ph0rensic> leeping: why dont you look at clonezilla
<sp0ro|> Which file do you edit to change the module parameters of a wireless adapter?
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: you can execute the above command any time you want that trash can gone
<wyseur>  hello everybody
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: windows does the same, creates a Recycled folder automatically
<misteralexander> prince_jammys => stand-by for a patebin addy.
<vincenzo> folk!!!!!!!!!!!
<Photocopy> mjw-: I see what you mean and i played with those settings to no avail.. the ones in edit> preferences.
<wyseur> anybody knows any problems with installing windows after a format from within ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: pasting what?  is there an error
<leeping> ph0rensic, I've looked at systemimager, which I feel is similar, but those large program packages don't always work with new hardwaree
<dario> ciao a tutti
<wyseur> I can't seem to install xp on my HD
<vincenzo> Tell me why do you chose linux as oyur s,o.???
<ph0rensic> leeping: Well it was worth a shot
<misteralexander> prince_jammys => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56135/
<mjw-> Photocopy i don't record anything in linux so i don't know what else to say
<wyseur> it used to work untill I formatted the disk with ubuntu
<rufus_> if I already have grub set up for another operating system, will ubuntu overwrite it, or just set it up to work alongside the other operating system?
<leeping> ph0rensic, I'll look at clonezilla :) thanks
<mjw-> !ot > vincenzo
<Symgeosis> pe
<ph0rensic> leeping: Check it o9ut on sourceforge.net
<WarriorSlayer> somebody plz can help me configuring my home network?
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: oh boy
<ph0rensic> leeping: Has uni and multicasting like ghost
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: are you able to write to this thing?  what is it? a partition?
<ph0rensic> leeping: says it supports ~40 pc's installing at once
<Photocopy> Can anyone help me with audacity? I cannot get it to pick up my mic
<amd> yuy
<amd> tyutyuty
<MasterShrak> amd please dont spam
<pike_> rufus_: i would expect ubuntu to prompt you before overwriting the mbr but im not totally sure. in any case ubuntu should autodetect the other os and set it up on its menu.lst so when it does overwrite the mbr on bootup you still have the choice of os
<misteralexander> yeah, i've written to it using my Ubuntu desktop (this is my laptop // it has the smart-card reader).  It's an SD card.
<leeping> ph0rensic, that sounds pretty cool - I'll look at the documentation :)
<leeping> Thanks
<ikonia> hfmls: you called
<rufus_> pike_, thanks
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: right now it seems you dont have permission to write to it
<Petengy> knowing I have properly (and working) installed ALSA driver for my 82801H (ICH8 Family) sound system.... someone know how to get internal mic to work ?
<bascule> pike_: at the end of install you have to explicitly tell it not to overwrite, but it picks up other OS just fine, and recovery partitions too
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: try   sudo rm -r .Trash-misteralexander
<Petengy> or make working an internal mic of a laptop inside ubuntu?
<misteralexander> okay, hold on
<muttonjeff> thanksants
<misteralexander> no same output.  Read-only.
<Photocopy> seriously.
<misteralexander> I've got to be able to do this . . . I can write info to it and delete it but when it's in the .Trash folder it's untouchable????
<Photocopy> I installed ubuntu studio to record stuff and I cant get my mic to work. I need a hand here.
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: if you want to test that, try this     touch testfile
<v_sec> anyone else have all their emerald theme engine's setting go to all 0 opacity? and any idea how i get back those settings?
<misteralexander> okay, lemme see.
<s0u][ight> i got troubleshooting with sound :s
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: if you have permission, it will create an empty file called testfile
<misteralexander> cannot touch 'testfile' system read-only.
<pike_> Photocopy: its almost certanly just muted if you run alsamixer you can adjust the settings for the mic
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: so thats the problem ---- otherwise ,    rm -r .Trash-misteralex     is all you would have to do
<Photocopy> pike_: No, in alsamixer, unmuting it only makes mic input come out my speakers, audacity doesnt pick it up
<Detructor> doesn't use alsa only OSS?!
<Detructor> eerh
<Detructor> audacity
<misteralexander> so what's the problem???  It's just read-only and that's that?  I'm screwed?
<Photocopy> audacity lets me use oss
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: this /media/disk  you're in ;: what is it again?
<Photocopy> i mean alsa
<MasterShrak> v_sec chances are its a compiz setting, by doing: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager   you get a program called ccsm that you can mess with settings
<misteralexander> an SD card
<Photocopy> i can select my sound card (listed as an alsa thing) in devices in audacity
<misteralexander> My "Navigon GPS" 4GB SD Card.
<Photocopy> i cannot make my microphone work
<Detructor> errh...Photocopy: try to start audacity with aoss
<Photocopy> detructor: How
<Detructor> first you have to install alsa-oss over the package repositories
<excalibas> Im having some problems with the gnome panel, it freezes and the cpu goes to 60% and stays there untill i kill it. It used to be ok....
<Photocopy> detructor: I don't like the sound of this package
<Detructor> then you've to start audacity via "aoss audacity"
<Detructor> oh...
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: paste the output of this (only one line, so don't need to pastebin):     grep '/media/disk'  /etc/fstab
<Faust-C> do i need portmap to browse MS network ?
<Detructor> Photocopy: errh okay...
<MasterShrak> Faust-C i dont think so
<Photocopy> detructor: I can select alsa devices in audacity
<v_sec> MasterShrak: thanks- so now this begs the question.... how do i have wobbly windows if "wobbly windows" isnt checked off as "enabled" in ccsm?
<Faust-C> i cant browse my network even w/ smb apps
<Detructor> Photocopy: okay...
<MasterShrak> v_sec its probably a setting somewhere else
<prince_jammys> prince_jammys: pastebin only if more than one line long
<ph0rensic> v_sec: You might just have advanced desktop effects marked and not full compiz
<Photocopy> detructor: It simply doest work
<MasterShrak> prince_jammys im glad you let yourself know that :)
<v_sec> MasterShrak: any ideas where?
<MasterShrak> v_sec not a clue since im not on my linux machine atm
<misteralexander> PRINCE_JAMMYS => After hanging for a second it resulted in no output.  Nothing happened.
<Detructor> Photocopy: errhm, what happens, when you go to the "audio" panel in the system menu
<Detructor> and then "test" the input?
<saurabh> i want to remove freeradius since i accidently deleted radiusd.conf from /etc/freeradius, the i did sudo apt-get remove freeradius, then i installed it again, but it says it can't find radiusd.conf in /etc/freeradius/
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: it gets mounted automatically?
<Detructor> and what device is selected there?
<misteralexander> yeah.
<Photocopy> detructor: Audacity doesnt have a system menu
<Detructor> not audacity
<Detructor> :D
<pike_> Photocopy: there are multiple sections in alsamixer playback capture all   you want the mic on in playback but not capture i think
<|unjustice|> hi I am running ubuntu gutsy on x86 and using amarok but I cannot scan my collection in order to load files into the library, and whenever I open it I get an error that reads
<prince_jammys> MasterShrak: yeah, just a "note to self"
<Friez> hi
<MasterShrak> saurabh sudo apt-get purge freeradius    then reinstall it
<|unjustice|> "Please check that the "dcopserver is running"
<Photocopy> pike_: Can you rephrase that? Capture is of
<pike_> Photocopy: i could be wrong sound is not my strong point at all
<Photocopy> off
<Friez> when i run a soft with command line it display
<Friez> Panic
<Friez> Failed to initialize GTK
<Photocopy> detructor where is this system menu
<Friez> what is this ?
<|unjustice|> it also happens when I run KvIRC and pidgin
<Friez> what i have to do ?
<saurabh> MasterShrak: lovely! thanks!
<Detructor> errhm the standard Ubuntu system menu
<misteralexander> PRINCE_JAMMYS => Thanks for all your help man . . . i've got to hit the hay.  Sorry man, my day is over.
<Friez> Failed to initialize GTK
<|unjustice|> "Error setting up inter-process communications for KDE"
<|unjustice|> "Please check that the "dcopserver is running"
<prince_jammys> misteralexander: ok good luck, remember that command, once you're able to write to the disk
<Photocopy> detructor theres no audio in the system menu... theres preferences, system administration, help and support, about gnome, about ubuntu, quit...
<Friez> what is dcopserver ?
<|unjustice|> do not know
<Detructor> okay, system -> preferences -> audio
<Starnestommy> Friez: I think it's KDE's interprocess communication service
<Z0d14k1> Friez:  dcopserver is a part of KDE used for IPC.
<Detructor> sorry I'm a german user I don't know how these points are namend in the english version
<ompaul> Friez, Starnestommy is right
<Photocopy> detructor: Theres no audio there... you mean sound?
<Detructor> yep
<TheCougar> ok here it goes! i'm booting ubuntu (7.04 i think) from the cd and i play a radio station and it plays... but i don't hear it. so i plug in my headphones into my headphone jack (note that the speakers are already plugged into the speakers jack) and i can then hear the music from the speakers
<Detructor> sorry again :(
<Photocopy> detructor: what do i do in this sound preferences panel
<TheCougar> whats up with that?
<Friez> ok
<Detructor> there should be something like "sound input"
<Friez> how to check it dcopserver
<Friez> running or not
<Friez> ??
<TheCougar> same thing happens in vista
<Detructor> Photocopy: and there should be a "test" button
<Photocopy> detructor: Right... what
<rodafr> hello, I have a problem. when I plug in my headphones in my laptop, I get no sound. sound works through the internal speakers, though.
<ompaul> Friez, it is only running when an application wants it - install konqueror usually that installs it
<Detructor> press it ;)
<Photocopy> Detructor: I clicked test... now what?
<soleone> i can't find out how to start wordtrans-qt after installing, it hasn't been added to the applications-menu. somebody has a tip?
<MasterShrak> TheCougar soudns like a hardware or bios problem
<Detructor> Photocopy: have you heard something out of your speakers?!
<Friez> ok how the check the status of this program ?
<Photocopy> Detructor: Everything i say in the mic comes out the speakers, and did even before i clicked test.
<Friez> via command line ?
<TheCougar> MasterShrek: motherboard has been replaced (which has the sound card and front audio jack)
<Detructor> errh...kay
<TheCougar> MasterShrak: this has drivin me up the wall:)
<Starnestommy> Friez: ps aux | grep dcopserver
<[dcr]> How do I go about creating another partition inside Ubuntu?
<Detructor> then it should work in audacity...
<Photocopy> Detructor: There is also some weirdo error that comes up but i cannot copy/paste it
<mjw-> !partition > [dcr]
<Photocopy> detructor: it doesnt work in audacity..
<Detructor> yup, thats normal
<[dcr]> !partition | [dcr]
<[dcr]> ;o
<soleone> I can't find out how to start wordtrans-qt after installing through apt-get, it hasn't been added to the applications-menu. somebody has a tip?
<Oli``> My dmraid package is broken (won't allow me to upgrade it or remove it - just errors out). I can't use apt for anything else while it's erroring. I don't know what to do so I'm open for suggestions. Fire away.
<[dcr]> ~_~
<jeffrock> anyone have experience with widescreen resoultion problems in 7.10?
<Friez> i don't know if running or not
<[dcr]> !partition
<Friez> root      7255  0.0  0.0   2988   772 pts/0    S+   22:54   0:00 grep dcopserver
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<[dcr]> !GParted it is
<[dcr]> Thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gparted it is - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[dcr]> luls
<[dcr]> !Gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Detructor> Photocopy: can you choose between diffeerent entries in audacity for soundinput?!
<Photocopy> Detructor: Yep
<Detructor> and if yes, how man
<Detructor> y
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<woodsoul> hi @ll
<Photocopy> Detructor: What do you mean by how man
<Detructor> how many
<Friez> which line corresponding the status of program : root      7255  0.0  0.0   2988   772 pts/0    S+   22:54   0:00 grep dcopserver
<Detructor> was a typo, sorry
<|twiser|> how do i connect to usenet server in ubuntu
<LordOfThePigs> Hello, What's a good wifi manager for ubuntu
<Friez> ????
<|twiser|> iesty fury
<Photocopy> Detructor: Theres 13 options, five of which use Alsa, and three of which are my sound card where the mic is plugged in.
<|unjustice|> Anyone know how to fix audio capture input, Alsamixer does not work with my realtek ALC880 sound card
<LordOfThePigs> I just need one that allows me to manually refresh the network list
<|unjustice|> ?
<anton> ah ich weiß wass es sit
<mjw-> !wifi > LordOfThePigs
<soleone> i can't find out how to start wordtrans-qt after installing, it hasn't been added to the applications-menu. somebody has a tip?
<Detructor> Photocopy: lol?
<Photocopy> Detructor: What?
<Friez> since installing ubuntu lots of problem
<MrObvious> Scenario: I've got an Ubuntu computer I want to act as a print server. I have a HP 3520 that will be hooked up via USB and one other Windows XP box that will print over the network to the Ubuntu print server. Any suggestions of how to accomplish this? I'm willing to read.
<Friez> nothing can possible
<[dcr]> !DC++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dc++ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Detructor> what for a soundcard do you have?
<[dcr]> !DCPlusPlus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcplusplus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[dcr]> errr
<Detructor> I've 3 entries ;)
<[dcr]> Anyone know where I can get DC++ ?
<Pici> !p2p | [dcr]
<ubotu> [dcr]: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Detructor> with 2(!) Soundcards
<Photocopy> Detructor: SB Live
<[dcr]> whoa xD thanks
<MrObvious> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<danj> Hello
<Friez> and no one what help on official chat room also
<|unjustice|> Photocopy: ?
<Photocopy> Detructor: SB Live CT4620
<Friez> hello
<Detructor> kay..
<Friez> what i have to man ?
<Photocopy> |unjustice|: ?
<danj> Is there any Lenovo 3000 n200 user online ???
<Petengy> knowing I have properly (and working) installed ALSA driver for my 82801H (ICH8 Family) sound system.... someone know how to get internal mic to work ?
<Friez> why this porblem :: Panic: Failed to initialize GTK ???
<Detructor> Photocopy: try to set that entry that is used in the "sound" menu for sound input...
<Detructor> that should work o_0
<none> Hi ... where do I find more information on /etc/event.d ?
<danj> Is there any Lenovo 3000 n200 user online ???  pls gimme a private message !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Photocopy> Detructor: None of the entries shown in Audacity match.
<mjw-> !repeat > danj
<none> danj: whats the problem?
<Detructor> o_0
<Detructor> okay...
<Photocopy> Detructor: The sound preferences sound capture setting is set to "alsa" quite simply, with no description of what actual device its using
<Detructor> then I've don't idea...without: try and fail
<danj> cant get my wireless card work, strange coss i read that there should be no problem :(
<Detructor> oh
<Detructor> errh
<Detructor> damn
<danj> but my wifi led still off, cant get it work
<Photocopy> Detructor: Ive tried all the options in audacity to no avail
<Detructor> ok...
<prince_jammys> Photocopy: sound coming from the wrong card or no sound at all?
<Detructor> then I've definetly no idea :(
<none> danj: is it a Intel 4965 AG?
<danj> yess
<Photocopy> prince_jammys: Cant get my mic to work in audacity
<danj> none: yes , it is
<prince_jammys> Photocopy: oh THAT -- i don't remember the solution for that, sorry.
<none> danj: i guessed on that ... does lspci show the device?
<danj> i think no
<prince_jammys> Photocopy: tried the forums?
<danj> and as i said, led is off
<danj> and there is no switch for wifi, there is only one for bluetoth
<Photocopy> prince_jammys: I dont understsand why you think I'd do that?
<spleencheesemonk> help needed. i backed up my evolution and restored it onto another computer but have a different home directory path (username).  when i send email now i get the following message :
<spleencheesemonk> "Failed to append to mbox:/home/richard/.evolution/mail/local#Sent: Cannot get folder: /home/<username>/.evolution/mail/local: No such file or directory
<spleencheesemonk> Appending to local `Sent' folder instead."
<spleencheesemonk> Any ideas how i point evolution to my new sent folder path?
<none> danj: hmmm, sounds said .... are you sure ... what about some BIOS settings?
<Detructor> danj: try to reboot and when GRUB is showing, push the WiFi button...that should work...
<none> said=sad
<danj> Destructor, there is no wifi button
<Detructor> o_0
<lollo> ok but the files that i can find in a .trash folder there aren't in the " main" trash (the icon on the desktop) ...
<Detructor> but it's about a WiFi buildin?!
<none> danj: what about Fn-F5?
<NorthernLights> Hello, sorry xchat took me while i asked for nothing
<profoak> I am trying to run STEAM through WINE and i installed steam ok but whenever i try to load steam, it says STEAM is trying to display a web page through HTML and that I need Gecko installed but i have Gecko 2.0 installed
<danj> doesnt work
<danj> nothing happend
<none> danj: bios settings?
<Detructor> profoak: enter "wine iexplore http://www.google.de"
<danj> default ??
<none> danj: you have to check it.
<Detructor> if that page is displayed, you've gecko installed for wine
<none> danj: i'm only guessing
<danj> yes, but didnt find any wifi setings
<Lifeisfunny> I have a problem opening the Firestarter gui,  can someone offer a work-around?
<none> danj: there is a homepage for ibm laptops .... have you seen this?
<Detructor> danj: last idea that works for a friend: boot up with windows, activate the wifi and than shutdown and start ubuntu...
<nn_ds> hi all
<danj> yes m didnt find help, worse is that i didnt check it on windows, i started from instaling ubuntu
<Photocopy> prince_jammys: K well i guess i can revert it bvack to the normal ubuntu.
<Lifeisfunny> the gnome applications menu has me using the   gksudo /usr/bin/firestarter   as a command.
<none> danj: any firmware loading problem in dmesg?
<prince_jammys> Photocopy: what do you mean?
<nn_ds> For some reason static ip configuration is not adding a gatewaty route to the routing table table
<Photocopy> prince_jammys: What good is ubuntu studio without a working mic? It just takes up space then
<nn_ds> is there a way to fix this
<prince_jammys> Photocopy: oh right , i didnt know you had ubuntu studio.  but i'm sure there's a fix for your problem.  it's just that nobody here seems to know
<danj> got some info on dmesg
<none> danj: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/lenovo.html
<danj> i read it
<profoak> Detructor - that worked than you, what did i do? did you just give a place to download gecko?
<none> danj: http://www.dws.eclipse.co.uk/n200linux.html   wifi working as default
<prince_jammys> !ubuntustudio | Photocopy
<ubotu> Photocopy: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Detructor> profoak: if that works, gecko is installed correctly
<koolkat> to get into a better collage, if i become an apache mirror.....does that count for anything?
<Detructor> and should work with Steam
<Detructor> btw. what version of wine do you use?
<Photocopy> prince_jammys: Er? why did you do that?
<profoak> Detructor- it brought up google.de in a window but it also gave me an insall box and i installed gecko again and steam worked
<prince_jammys> Photocopy: the channel
<Detructor> profoak: so all is okay?^^
<danj> none: got something like that:  iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch in dmesg
<Detructor> errh...and profoak: remember, steam friends doesn't work!
<Photocopy> prince_jammys: That channel is so dead
<agroker> azureus core dumps, what can be the reason?
<prince_jammys> Photocopy: oh
<profoak> Detructor- ya Steam seems to be working fine, should i somehow stop people from sending me messages?
<v_sec> If I ps should I see compiz as well as compiz.real ??
<none> danj: thats good, as the device is detected ... can you see anything similary in lsmod ?
<prince_jammys> Photocopy: shame, because you need someone who has had the same problem
<Detructor> profoak: errhm...if someone sends you a message over steam friends, you don't see it...there is some trouble with the refresh of the GUI
<_nando> my desktop is not refreshing, when I move an icon it just moves after a F5 hit... this happens only in my account ... any idea? (gutsy)
<none> danj: which ubuntu distro/version are you using?
<Photocopy> prince_jammys: or someone who troubleshooted the same problem
<danj> none: got iwl mods loaded
<none> danj: good
<danj> 7.10 32 bit
<prince_jammys> Photocopy: they tend to be one and the same :)
<none> danj: can you see the  MAC adresse with "ifconfig wlan0" ?
<none> danj: the distro is supporting the hardware
<MatBoy> is there a good fix to use the Nvidia drivers on a Feisty Fawn install with a Gutsy kernel ?
<profoak> Detructor- as long as it doesnt crash steam im fine
<Detructor> ;)
<danj> none: wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:E0:6F:D9:15
<none> danj: hey .. everything working fine :)
<Detructor> okay...fine^^
<v_sec> anyone know the difference between compiz and compiz.real?
<none> danj: whats the problem? :)
<danj> almost, led is off and i cant find wifi network that is near me
<Detructor> compiz.real is the process...
<danj> in netapplet i got : wireless disabled
<none> danj: "iwlist scan" does this show you the wireless network?
<Starnestommy> v_sec: compiz.real is the real binary, compiz is a shell script that sets up the right variables for compiz.real and launches it
<danj> none: wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<Friez> hello
<Friez> ppl
<Geoffrey2> ok, any suggestions what to do when your print jobs seem to be going nowhere?
<bluefoxx> ok, so i got my webcam up and running, and its now mounted in the spot i want to moniter, but i was wondering, is there some way i can have the video feed from it put into a little window like those ppl with the xcoffee thing did?
<Friez> Panic: Failed to initialize GTK
<Friez> what is this Panic: Failed to initialize GTK
<MatBoy> there seems to be a bug in the Feisty Fawn kernel so you can't read out MotherBoard sensors
<none> danj: sorry .... first "ifconfig wlan0 up" ... then the "iwlist scan"
<Friez> when running a program via bash
<Friez> it display : Panic: Failed to initialize GTK ???
<Friez> what 's this
<Friez> what i have to do ?
<v_sec> Starnestommy: I don't seem to have control over what compiz can and can't do- eg. I enable "Water effect" in ccsm but I can't use it... Any ideas?
<Starnestommy> Friez: sounds like a bug in GTK? Do you have libgtk2.0 and libgtk2.0-dev installed?
<danj> none: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Input/output error
<Drk_Guy> v_sec: Just go to actions, and enable the key bindings
<Friez> wait
<bascule> danj: killall NetworkManager
<bascule> and NetworkManagerDispatcher
<blackvd> how do you restart the gnome-panels?
<none>  0+
<iter> there needs to be an #ubuntu-level2 for harder questions
<v_sec> Starnestommy: also, things like "Wobbly windows" are turned off in ccsm, but my wobbly windows are working!?
<Geoffrey2> I have evince loaded, with a pdf displayed....I bring up the print menu, select the printer, click the print button....nothing
<iter> Geoffrey2: can you print to PDF ?
<bascule> iter: there is, you pay for it ... ;)
<iter> I would rather staff it :p
<none> danj: did lsmod show: iwl4965 + iwlwifi_mac80211 + cfg80211 ?
<Thirsteh> v_sec, believe they're enabled (in a different manner) via "Animations"
<Geoffrey2> iter, why would I want to print TO pdf when what I want to print IS a pdf?
<MatBoy> no-one running Gutsy with Nvidia drivers ?
<Starnestommy> MatBoy: I am
<Ikkeson> my first entry in the ubuntu chat is a question: I have a Medion laptop and i can't get my wireless network to work. It states that my radio is off but i can't seem to turn it on. Any1 having an idea? I found something on the dutch ubuntu pages but the link was dead
<v_sec> MatBoy: yes, i am
<iter> Geoffrey2: to begin troubleshooting the print process?
<MatBoy> Starnestommy, what kernel version ? v_sec please tell me too :)
<MatBoy> 2.6.22-14 seems to break the driver
<v_sec> 2.6.22-14-generic
<Starnestommy> I have that, too
<Thirsteh> need more specifics
<Starnestommy> seems to be working fine.
<v_sec> MatBoy: yeah, I had that problem too, are you using restricted-drivers?
<MatBoy> ok, nice, what have you both done to make the nvidia driver run ? I have to reinstall every boot those packages and XFCE is not woring that wel thann
<MatBoy> -n
<Friez> Starnestommy: libgtk2.0 already been installed but not libgtk2.0-dev
<MatBoy> v_sec, yep
<Detructor> ikkeson: does your laptop have a button for the WLAN to turn it on/off ?
<Starnestommy> Friez: install libgtk2.0-dev
<Jamesinator> When I try to change my resolution to 1280x1024, my desktop size increases but my resolution doesn't change. Now I'm scrolling around a huge desktop while still being stuck in 1024x768.
<Friez> i just launch the installation
<MatBoy> v_sec, possible to fix ?
<v_sec> hmmm.... i couldn't get it to work with that- i downloaded them right from nvidia
<Thirsteh> matboy, running with the latest nvidia drivers via Envy, works fine
<mjw-> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Geoffrey2> sigh....ok, I found the problem.....
<Ikkeson> detructor: yep but that button is not working. I saw on the dutch forum that several ppl had the same problem
<Friez> nothing change
<iter> Geoffrey2: what was it
<Photocopy> prince_jammys: ill check back every day, but I really wanna get my recording underway.
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, mhh ok... I was looking into that, but I need my own XFCE config because of 4 screens
<Photocopy> rhyme lol
<Thirsteh> Envy isn't recommended, but the nvidia driver currently in the repository just happens to have an extremely nasty bug that causes a complete freeze on FX cards
<Friez> Starnestommy: notthing change after the installation
<Thirsteh> which I happen to have
<Friez> Panic: Failed to initialize GTK
<Friez> again
<Detructor> ikkeson: I had the same problem: the solution for me was: rebooting and when GRUBD is displayed I've to push the button ;)
<MatBoy> ok, so what should be a good solution now than
<Starnestommy> Friez: what's the first line of the shell script?
<Detructor> GRUB not GRUBD
<mad_max02> I have this strange high frequency sound coming out of my case. I'm sure its pcspeaker. I muted him in alsa-mixer and removed and blacklisted mod. Anyone have any other idea ? I dont wanna disconnect it from mobo.
<Geoffrey2> apparently the settings from my last print job were saved, so instead of defaulting to print all, it was trying to print page 3 of a 1 page document......
<mad_max02> I forgot: it is present when ever I play audio.
<Ikkeson> so there is no way to turn it off and on using bash??
<MatBoy> v_sec, how did you solve it ?
<blizzkid> lo all, anyone can help me troubleshoot postfix and mailman integration? I keep getting user unknown errors
<Friez> > chmod +x xtensoftphone
<doc|work> mad_max02: I'd just remove it, it's not like they're useful anyway
<Detructor> ikkeson: don't know...but I think not
<Ikkeson> detructor: because always on drains the battery like hell
<v_sec> Starnestommy: in Appearance > Visual Effects I have it set to "custom" and when i click Prefernces ccsm comes up with all the stuff that should / shouldnt be working incorrectly. any ideas?
<Friez> to run the program i have to do > ./xtensoftphone
<mad_max02> doc|work, yeah but I dont wanna do that as only solution.
<Detructor> Ikkeson: damn...sorry I don't have any other idea
<Detructor> *think*
<Detructor> wait
<mad_max02> what is related to pc speaker except its mod ?
<Detructor> I can disable it at any time
<Friez> this is the tuto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56140/
<Detructor> but only enable it on GRUB start
<Ikkeson> detructor thanks anyway
<Detructor> maybe it's the same for you?
<Ikkeson> i will try that
<Jamesinator> When I try to change my resolution to 1280x1024, my desktop size increases but my resolution doesn't change. Now I'm scrolling around a huge desktop while still being stuck in 1024x768.
<v_sec> MatBoy: download the 100.14.19 package from nvidia and use it to install
<MatBoy> v_sec, ok :) will do that :D
<Detructor> ikkeson: would be fine if you come back and report ;)
<Ikkeson> i will
<antonsky> hi
<Starnestommy> Friez: is there a website or source distribution of that?
<Detructor> ikkeson: kay
<Geoffrey2> I must admit, that's rather weird that the program would simply assume the last page range you specified would be what you wanted to print on everything from that point forward
<MatBoy> v_sec, I will let you know
<Ikkeson> so i will be beack
<Ikkeson> cya later
<Detructor> kk
<Detructor> cu
<Friez> everyone know this soft
<fancy> hi there, just installed ubuntu..
<v_sec> MatBoy: k, see you soon
<Friez> this xlite
<Detructor> fine ;)
<Friez> sip softphone
<mjw-> !hi | fancy
<ubotu> fancy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MatBoy> v_sec, I'm 24H a day on IRC ;)
<Detructor> v_sec hey, we had a perfect timing ;)
<Friez> on my old computer in ubuntu work fine
<Friez> but not on new one
<Jamesinator> When I try to change my resolution to 1280x1024, my desktop size increases but my resolution doesn't change.
<fancy> When i boot now, in grub menu, there are ubuntu, ubuntu mem and xp partition
<v_sec> Detructor: huh?
<ompaul> Friez, what version are you trying to install on the new computer?
<fancy> when you dont touch keyboard for 10 secs, ubuntu loads...
<v_sec> oh, haha
<fancy> how can i change this to xp (for my dad)
<Friez> there is only one version for linux
<Friez> and latest one
<Detructor> v_sec: "(23:24:25) Ikkeson: i will try that" (my "client")
<Detructor> (23:24:43) MatBoy: v_sec, ok :) will do that :D (your "client")
<Friez> version 2.O
<CyanideD> how do i play mp3s
<v_sec> Detructor: heh
<Detructor> nearly perfect I would say :D
<en3r0> hi all
<Detructor> hy
<Thirsteh> MatBoy, really recommend you use Envy to install the latest nvidia driver. For one it's easier and you only have to click your mouse 3 times, but most importantly it doesn't cause a conflict between the restricted manager and the nvidia driver (causing problems with being able to load Compiz etc.)
<Friez> the same version on both compter
<mjw-> !grub > fancy
<Thirsteh> MatBoy, it's as simple as going to http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html , getting "Envy New", installing it and running it
<ompaul> Friez, ohh you are talking sip not ubuntu - you did not write it on one line so you did not come across well and so I misunderstood what you were saying
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, I run Linux or years already, but this was an odd issue
<Qwexer> can I change my video driver in terminal?
<peanutwithchocol> hello everybody, does anybody know how to skip fsck at the ubuntu boot, because it EVERY startup begin to check two fats partitions I have, and the startup is a bit long, and, by the way, it also leave the graphic mode a moment, and then fsck intialises text mode, and then come back to normal mode at gdm screen
<CyanideD> how do i play mp3
<MatBoy> Detructor, I didn't get it btw ?
<Friez> i try to install xlite on my ubuntu computer
<peanutwithchocol> Cyanide: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Thirsteh> I'm not doubting your competency, I'm just suggesting taking the easier route because the restricted drivers manager is gonna tackle you hard unless you edit its source (or use Envy which converts the nvidia package into a .deb called 'nvidia-glx-new' hence making the restricted manager think it's just a newer version of the normal driver)
<peanutwithchocol> CyanideD: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<en3r0> anyone here against scientology?
<mjw-> !ot > en3r0
<CyanideD> Peanut what the cmd line
<Detructor> MatBoy: it was about that v_sec and me have the "solution" at the same minute for you and the other guy ;)
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, you have a point there :) I first will try the older version O ?
<MatBoy> O
<MatBoy> OK ?
<MatBoy> Detructor, life can be fun :)
<Thirsteh> MatBoy, hmm? Of Envy? Well, take the one that lists your card
<Friez> i try to install xlite on my ubuntu computer using this instruction : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56140/ when i start to run this command ./xtensoftphone it display :Panic: Failed to initialize GTK
<Detructor> yep :)
<en3r0> alright, will keep on topic!
<Friez> i try to install xlite on my ubuntu computer using this instruction : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56140/ when i start to run this command ./xtensoftphone it display :Panic: Failed to initialize GTK
<peanutwithchocol> CyanideD: do you live in the usa?
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, no the direct driver
<CyanideD> yes i do Peanut
<EnderTheThird> Is there  a better way to track CPU usage than System Monitor?  It's showing 100% usage in resources, but processes is showing jack for usage so I  don't know what's slowing this computer down
<Friez> what i have to do know ?
<Thirsteh> MatBoy, ah yeah, sorry. Sure
<Detructor> enderthethird: type "top" in terminal ;)
<NigelS> EnderTheThird: use top, or ps
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, first alway sthe hard way :P
<Detructor> 1 second faster :P
<EnderTheThird> gnome-panel's the culprit apparently.   odd.
<peanutwithchocol> CyanideD: you can't install the ubuntu restricted extras in your country because is not legal
<L3ttuc3> Detructor i think he's talking IO, that wont show up in top either, ive had that problem too. :(
<Hilikus> hey guys
<CyanideD> ive done it before on 6.06
<pike_> EnderTheThird: did you update today? ive seen several complaints about cpu usage in gnome-panel today
<Detructor> Lettuc3: who?
<MatBoy> peanutwithchocol, I'm really lost in that legal and illegal part
<Petengy> someone know how to make working an internal mic of a laptop (dell)???
<Detructor> *L3ttuc3
<EnderTheThird> pike_: yep.  haven't restarted yet because I'm SSH'd to my home PC.
<peanutwithchocol> CyanideD: I don't know very well because I live in the European Union, but i have heared the are some codecs to play mp3 you can install, and they are legal, but i don't know how to get them
<Hilikus> im writing a script to backup my ubuntu server, and im usinf mysqldump to backup the DB but it says it doesnt have access from root user no password, but i dotn want to write a password in plain text in the script, how can i deal with this?
<CyanideD> ok then
<CyanideD> anyone know the cmd line to unstall mp3
<L3ttuc3> Detructor what you said about top. when system monitor shows activity sometimes, in the panel, using top will not show what process is actually causing the use, if it is queued io requests or whatever.
<pike_> EnderTheThird: could have been a bug introduced sounds like
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, but the advantage of the envy way is ? I need to make my own xorg.conf still because I have 4 monitors on 2 cards
<EnderTheThird> pike_:  strange thing is that it's showing a different user than the one i'm actually logged in under.
 * woodsoul needs coffee %)
<L3ttuc3> Detructor at least, thats what i thought, i dont know.
<pike_> EnderTheThird: it should not
<xyblor> how do I restart the x server after I make changes to xorg.conf?
<peanutwithchocol> CyanideD: sudo aptitude purge ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Detructor> L3ttuc3: errh...okay ;) now I get it^^
<Friez> hello
<Friez> i try to install xlite on my ubuntu computer using this instruction : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56140/ when i start to run this command ./xtensoftphone it display :Panic: Failed to initialize GTK
<L3ttuc3> xyblor usually logging out and back in should do the trick.
<pike_> EnderTheThird: if it is opened as another user anything it launches will have that users perm pref that should not be
<rufus_> Hello, maybe someone can help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4338548#post4338548 ?
<Thirsteh> MatBoy, the advantage is you get the latest drivers, not the "stable" driver locked in the repository. There is no real downside as far as I can tell, it doesn't cause any conflicts because it acts like a new version of the standard driver and it's as easy to uninstall as typing 'sudo envy --remove-all' (if a new standard driver is released etc, nothing will break)
<Detructor> CyaneideD: don't do that!
<Friez> what's up ?
<Detructor> ubuntu-restricted-extras is a meta package!
<Thirsteh> MatBoy, for me, the stable driver caused freezes which I couldn't even SysRq out of X from, so it was ...heh, necessary
<pike_> EnderTheThird: so ps aux | grep gnome-panel  shows a diff user?
<Detructor> you will loose things like java as well
<xyblor> rufus_: it doesn't seem to work, but maybe I just haven't made significant enough changes to xorg.conf to notice a change
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, ok
<doc|work> anyone know how to get the configure options for php? phpinfo() isn't reporting them
<Friez> ompaul:  ??
<EnderTheThird> one sec
<|unjustice|> "Error setting up inter-process communications for KDE"
<|unjustice|> "Please check that the "dcopserver is running"
<|unjustice|> anyone know what DCOP server is?
<mysterycool> how can i compile code?
<Thirsteh> Detructor, 'sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-restricted-extras' removes dependencies, 'sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-restricted-extras' doesn't.
<DaveG|> Hi, i've been playing about with the Screens and Graphics settings, and now text in the GDM and aMSN are now too small to read... Anyone have any ideas?
<ompaul> Friez,  my answer was based on the fact that over many lines I thought one thing, when in fact I later discovered you are talking about sip not ubuntu - you did not write it on one line so you did not come across well and so I misunderstood what you were saying
<Pricey> !compile | mysterycool
<ubotu> mysterycool: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mysterycool> ty :)
<|unjustice|> mysterycool: by using gcc or g++ programs that often come with ubuntu
<Detructor> Thirsteh: o_0 isn't aptitude the standard packaging tool for KDE?
<rufus_> Hello, maybe someone can help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4338548#post4338548 ?
<node_6> hi all
<|unjustice|> hi
<Starnestommy> Detructor: adept is, iirc.  Aptitude is command-line
<Thirsteh> Detructor, Aptitude is a CLI front-end to the APT library, same as apt-get
<CyanideD> that worked Peanut thanks
<node_6> I added a repo for wine so that I could have more current packages.  How do I tell apt to disregard the wine packages in the standard repo?
<Detructor> I've changed them again, damn >.< sorry
<Thirsteh> Aptitude is the recommended default by Debian, but Ubuntu still seems to use apt-get, I don't know if that will change
<mysterycool> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<mysterycool>  'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)'
<mysterycool> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<mysterycool> :s
<DaveG|> Hi, i've been playing about with the Screens and Graphics settings, and now text in the GDM and aMSN are now too small to read... Anyone have any ideas?
<Thirsteh> the main difference is that aptitude removes unused dependencies by default, apt-get doesn't, unless you do apt-get autoremove
<Thirsteh> so it boils down to: chaos if you remove metapackages with aptitude, but not with apt-get
<L3ttuc3> Thirsteh what about synaptic?
<mysterycool> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<mysterycool>  'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)'
<mysterycool> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<mysterycool> why does that happen? :S
<node_6> remove the cd-rom line from your sources.list file
<Thirsteh> L3ttuc3, Synaptic is a GUI front-end to the apt-get APT library abstraction, ehhr.. It's apt-get :)
<Detructor> because you have the cd in your package sources
<node_6> (just comment it out with #)
<node_6> I added a repo for wine so that I could have more current packages.  How do I tell apt to disregard the wine packages in the standard repo?
<DaveG|> Hi, i've been playing about with the Screens and Graphics settings, and now text in the GDM and aMSN are now too small to read... Anyone have any ideas?
<CyanideD> now could i get some help with get my desktop on to my tv i had it there before i move over to linux this is only my 6th day on it om a ex-windows user
<Thirsteh> I'm not sure Aptitude has any GTK/QT gui yet, but the builtin ncurses gui is pretty nice
<L3ttuc3> Thirsteh is there a way to get synaptic to remove dependencies (whole metapackage and inclusions) like you were saying aptitude does by default?
<Slart> node_6: I don
<EnderTheThird> pike_:  yeah, one of them is a different user
<rufus_> Hello, maybe someone can help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4338548#post4338548 ?
<vinc1> hi
<Slart> node_6: I dont't think you have to.. since the one from the wine repo will be newer
<rufus_> I would really like to figure this out
<vinc1> how to check ubuntu release ?
<mysterycool> sudo apt-get install build-essential -> i type this and something wrong happens :S
<Slart> vinc1: lsb_release -a
<EnderTheThird> can i manually log another user off from the CLI?
<Friez> ok thx
<Friez> i find it
<Slart> EnderTheThird: you can kill all his processes... install "slay"
<Thirsteh> L3ttuc3, I don't know really, I've never actually wanted to remove everything a metapackage linked to -- but, even though mixing apt-get and aptitude isn't recommended, I guess, theoretically, you could just do 'sudo aptitude remove <metapackage>' as a onetime thing
<Slart> !info slay
<ubotu> slay (source: slay): Kills all of the user's processes. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1 (gutsy), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<node_6> Slart:  agreed on that point. however I have several scripts that use 'apt-config show' and I don't want two "wine"'s in the list
<mysterycool> sudo apt-get install build-essential -> i type this and something wrong happens :S
<mysterycool> help plz with compiling a program! :s
<doc|work> so, anyone know how to get the configure options when php -i and phpinfo() don't return them?
<woodsoul|away> mysterycool: uncheck in synaptic --> settings --> repos install from cd-rom
<node_6> Slart: I was thinking there was a way to exclude specific pacakges
<Slart> node_6: well.. I have no idea how to fix that for you.. perhaps someone else does
<node_6> np. thanks :)
<mysterycool> huh??
<L3ttuc3> Thirsteh why do you say mixing them is ill advised? arent they all part of the same package management system?
<Slart> mysterycool: something wrong happens??... way to be descriptive
<thinman1189> I'm really confused. updates just recommended a new intel xorg driver. the thing is that I don't have any intel in my comp, unless intel owns one of the parts companies. my cpu is amd 64 and my gpu is nvidia. "This package provides the driver for the Intel i8xx and i9xx family of chipsets, including i810, i815, i830, i845, i855, i865, i915, i945 and i965 series chips." Why is it offering me this and should I be worried that it's incorrect
<mysterycool> >.>
<EnderTheThird> pike_:  killing that user's processes brought my CPU usage back down.
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, what is the real advantage of that envy when you still have to make your own xorg.conf ?
<pike_> EnderTheThird: k. it should respawn did it?
<mysterycool> slart: i am trying to compile a program that i downloaded but i do what it says on the guides ive been told to check out from this channel but it doesnt work. :S
<seon> hello do you know an equivalent of thunderbird i can use without export conditions
<NigelS> thinman1189: a driver being installed doesn't mean that you're using it - your system will have drivers available for a wide range of hardware
<ensignchirps> By your command, type ensignchirps status report if you require assistance
<Ikkeson> Detructor: Bad news!!! I didn't work
<EnderTheThird> pike_:  no.  that user isn't (or shouldn't be) logged in right now
<NMajik> How can I resolve this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56142/? (Sorry I can't be more specific, but I really don't know what I'm looking at)
<Slart> mysterycool: ok.. you type "sudo apt-get install build-essential".. what's the result?
<Thirsteh> L3ttuc3, they are, and the immediate danger is a one-way thing really. The problem is, if you install a bunch of packages with apt-get deliberately and then later on decide to begin uninstalling with aptitude, aptitude won't know what packages you deliberately installed (i.e. NOT unused dependencies) and start removing stuff you might need
<Detructor> Ikkeson: sorry for that...
<Ikkeson> np
<vinc1> thank u Slart
<Detructor> I don't have any other idea
<EnderTheThird> pike_:  that user is set to auto-login though.  i wonder if that's part of the reason behind it after the update.  i'll need to see what happens after i restart
<Slart> seon: "export conditions"?? explain please
<Detructor> Ikkeson: try to ask in the forum
<leeping_> Hey there .. I've crashed to the initramfs during a startup
<Ikkeson> i will
<leeping_> Is there an analog of dmesg that I can use in the initramfs??
<Thirsteh> MatBoy, you don't. Just tell it to not touch the xorg.config. The only thing it needs is "nvidia" as the module, and you can run with your old config, unless your config is simply invalid with newer drivers
<mysterycool> Slart: says some stuff then this:
<mysterycool> After unpacking 31.9MB of additional disk space will be used.
<mysterycool> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<seon> Slart> us export conditions sorry , iran, north korea
<Ikkeson> but do you know what info they need like iwconfig etc
<Slart> mysterycool: and you press
<cheesypieces> guys, how do i uninstall all kde packages in one swoop?
<mysterycool> slart: y
<pike_> EnderTheThird: i dont know but id xhost - just in case
<Slart> mysterycool: and you press 'y' of course..
<Ikkeson> because i always have t restart my system
<thinman1189> nigels ok, thanks
<mysterycool> slart: but it says now this: Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<mysterycool>  'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)'
<mysterycool> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<rufus_> Hello, maybe someone can help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4338548#post4338548 ?
<rufus_> I would really like to figure this out
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, O, but the integration of the driver is much better ?
<Slart> mysterycool: go to  System, administration, software sources
<NigelS> NMajik: a java program isn't happy  - but which program?
<|twiser|> mount: block device /dev/fd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<|twiser|> mount: i could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<Detructor> mysterycool: there have 2 guys said you how to get this message away!
<woodsoul> mysterycool: uncheck in synaptic --> settings --> repos "install from cd-rom"
<Slart> seon: I didn't know thunderbird contained anything restricted.. what could it be? encryption of mail?
<Detructor> 3 guys now...
<Slart> seon: what about the default mail software.. evolution
<NMajik> NigelS: I'm trying to run the script called wrt54g.sh, detailed here http://www.batbox.org/wrt54g-linux.html
<seon> Slart> mozilla has a restrictions
<mysterycool> slart: i went there then what?
<Thirsteh> MatBoy, I'm sorry I don't know what you mean
<EnderTheThird> pike_:  i'm gonna restart and see if it pops up again
<seon> Slart> is it ok to use encryption and import thunderbird email in evolution
<Slart> mysterycool: do you see anything in there about a cd rom?
<mysterycool> slart: no
<MatBoy> TheMafia, the driver at all... better installation procedure always
<Slart> mysterycool: look at the first page there.. nothing in the bottom half?
<MatBoy> TheMafia, is there no commandline installer for envy ?
<Slart> mysterycool: check the second page.. "Third-Party Softare".. anything that looks like a cd-rom there?
<mysterycool> slart: ah yeah found it
<Slart> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Slart> mysterycool: try removing it
<cheesypieces> guys, how do i uninstall all kde packages in one swoop?
<CyanideD> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mysterycool> slart: remove..?
<peter__> hi all
<Slart> cheesypieces: something like sudo apt-get install kde.* ? it will be a lot of packages though
<fancy> hi all tooo
<elovattibr>  #ubuntu-br
<mysterycool> slart: when i click it, there is an option called Revert
 * kotsu waves
<Slart> mysterycool: yes.. remove it.. delete it.. kill it with fire.. anything.. make it go away..
<fancy> in macosx, there is expose (f9) , what is the same effect in Ubuntu ?
<Slart> mysterycool: no, that just means "Cancel".. isn
<cheesypieces> Slart: will that not install it all tho? i want to get rid of them all
<Slart> cheesypieces: oh.. sorry.... mybad
<NigelS> NMajik: this is strictly speaking nothing to do with ubuntu but it might well signify that your router doesn't like the request - is it the correct version? otherwise which version of java do you have installed?
<CyanideD> can someo one help me with getting my desktop on to my tv. I had it there before i moved over to linux
<Thirsteh> fancy, that dims everything but the focus window?
<cheesypieces> i'm clicking thru each thing individually its taking ages, there must be a quicker way
<Detructor> chhesypieces: sudo apt-get remove --purge kde*
<mysterycool> slart: when i go to Authetication, there are two listings. One is Ubuntu Archieve Singing Key and the other one Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Singing Key
<NMajik> NigelS: I figured this would be a good place to ask because it looks like an issue with my java install. How do I determine my version/reinstall cleanly?
<mysterycool> slart: and if i click on one of them, there is a remove option
<kotsu> Eh, not to interrupt, but the answer to mine might be short
<fancy> Thirsteh, nope, it throws the windows away
<Slart> mysterycool: nope.. either in Third party software or in ubuntu software
<kotsu> I'm on a WinXP partition, just installed Feisty Fawn; it seems I've put the Swap partition after the Linux partition. Should I just go back, delete both the linux and swap partitions, and try again?
<peter__> I am searching for a program that can analyze logfiles does anyone have a tip ?
<Thirsteh> Detructor, no, no, no, no, no, no.
<Detructor> Thirsteh?
<Thirsteh> cheesypieces, sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop if you absolutely have to
<mysterycool> slarth: nothing about cd on those sections
<mysterycool> slart: nothing about cd on those sections
<Slart> mysterycool: hang on.. let me check.. it's supposed to be there
<Detructor> or so...
<Detructor> it's the same
<mysterycool> slart: k
<Thirsteh> fancy, hmm, there's a plugin you can enable in the advanced compiz settings that makes the "Show Desktop" button in the lower left in Gnome do something similar
<cheesypieces> Detructor: yep that works, thanks
<Thirsteh> it's just called "Show Desktop" I think
<Detructor> and maybe sudo apt-get autoremove
<NigelS> NMajik: you may be using the gcj release rather than suns - if you use synaptic you can find your java installs - just search for those, if you don't have the sun jre then install that - to choose between them in future you can use the update-alternatives --config java
<Thirsteh> Detructor, no, it really isn't.
<Detructor> it is * is a wildcard
<Thirsteh> Yes, but your command is insane
<Detructor> it works :P
<Thirsteh> And it won't remove all of Kubuntu
<Detructor> it will, over dependencies...you'll have to run sudo apt-get autoremove
<woodsoul> fight ;]
<kbrooks> this will:
<kbrooks> this will ---------------------------
<Thirsteh> Any package that's only used in KDE but not actually called 'kde' (libkde*, arts, etc) won't be removed
<cheesypieces> well thats most of them anyway, thanks for that
<Slart> mysterycool: ok.. on that first page.. "ubuntu software".. at the bottom there are some text.. "ubuntu cd gutsy bla bla". .with a checkbox to the left of it.. right?
<Thirsteh> Detructor, and well, it's simply dangerous
<Detructor> Thirsteh: but then they are *not relevant* and will be wiped away with autoremove
<cheesypieces> btw getting rid of kubuntu-desktop gets rid of hardly any
<Slart> mysterycool: something like this http://www.watchingthenet.com/uploads/Image/ubuntupm3.png
<pretender_> how can i remote desktop from my XP pc to my ubuntu pc
<Slart> pretender_: use vnc or similar
<mysterycool> slart: yeah
<Thirsteh> Detructor, using wildcards like that with something as dangerous as a --purge toggle isn't exactly a good way of doing things
<Detructor> Thirsteh: dangerous is sudo rm -f /
<hambobo> how do i mount a volume
<Slart> mysterycool: uncheck that cd thingy.. ie click on the checkmark so it disappears
<CyanideD> my chat window froze on me i had to restart.
<Slart> mysterycool: then click ok
<pretender_> tried but its a little slow any way to improve it
<CyanideD> Can someone help me with getting my desktop on to my tv, i had it there before i switched over to linux
 * woodsoul|away is smoking a cigarette :Q
<Slart> pretender_: well.. you can remove your wallpaper.. run with fewer colors etc.. or try that other one.. can't remember the name...
<Slart> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, mhh it need to download some packages ;)
<NMajik> NigelS: You were right I did have gcj and only bits and parts of sun's install. I'm downloading it now, will you be around for another 30 minutes or so?
<kbrooks> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Slart> ah.. there it is.. freenx, pretender_
<mysterycool> slart:
<mysterycool> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first.
<pretender_> ok thanks
<rufus_> do ubuntu and Kubuntu use the same kernel?
<MrObvious> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Slart> mysterycool: do you have synaptic running in the background?
<Thirsteh> MatBoy, yeah a few to help it do the magic
<NigelS> NMajik: most probably
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, I hope so :)
<mysterycool> er, what i have running? its just my first day on linux :s
<fancy> Thirsteh, yes man Show Desktop did it..this is F10 in MacosX. Do you know what is f9 ? :P it cascades all the windows to desktop
<Thirsteh> mysterycool, 'Add/Remove Programs' or 'Synaptic Package Manager' probably
<Slart> mysterycool: synaptic.. the graphical application where you can install stuff... if you have it open.. close it
<kbrooks> rufus_, *buntu are all based upon the same base
<Slart> !synaptic > mysterycool
<mysterycool> no i dont
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, quite amazing that install
<Thirsteh> fancy, no idea, sorry, but play around with the modules in compiz-config, there's a bunch that's deactivated
<kotsu> Does it matter if the Swap partition comes before or after the Linux partitition (I'm trying to double boot, and my Linux install doesn't boot)
<Malachi> Is there any way I can send a message to someone over SSH? I need a GUI dialogue box to appear.
<kbrooks> kotsu, no
<Slart> kotsu: nope
<kbrooks> Malachi, yes
<Thirsteh> MatBoy, a little easier than doing it all by hand, I'd say :)
<kotsu> That is to say, I have a Windows install, a linux install, and a swap partition on my primary drive
<Malachi> kbrooks: Oh, great. Do you know how?
<Slart> Malachi: I don't think ssh can do that.. samba can
<kotsu> In that order
<kotsu> And the Windows boots from the get-go
<Slart> kotsu: order doesn't matter
<Malachi> Slart: That'd be fine, too. How?
<CapTech> kotsu: It doesn't matter what order your logical drives are.
<kbrooks> Malachi, there is a way which exploits a security vulnerability in ssh (which unfortunately is a bit too impractical to fix)
<kbrooks> Slart, it can
<scott25> can someone help me with my ipod, in amarok it says it could not create a lockfile on the ipod
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, for surem thanks for convincing me :)
<Slart> Malachi: smbclient -M 111.222.333.444
<kbrooks> Slart, with X11 forwarding
<mysterycool> slart: i dont
<Syubi> ssh user@host is the syntax?
<CyanideD> Can someone help me with getting my desktop on to my tv, i had it there before i switched over to linux
<Malachi> kbrooks: Oh really? Ew. I smell Net Send problems if Linux gets a bit more mainstream....
<Thirsteh> kotsu, it doesn't really matter. Some recommend putting Swap on the outer tracks ('Ending' of the drive in the partition manager, I think) but it's really a small difference if any
<Malachi> Slart: Thanks.
<kbrooks> Malachi, the remote host linux or windows please
<Thirsteh> kotsu, so I wouldn't worry about it no
<kotsu> So, then that's not the problem
<Malachi> kbrooks: Both are Linux machines running Ubuntu.
<Thirsteh> MatBoy, anytime
<kotsu> But GRUB or however isn't working, if it was indeed installed by Feisty Fawn
<FD_F> i`m runing ubuntu on vmware there is a way detect my 8800GT card ?
<Slart> kbrooks: ah.. but that's part of x11 forwarding.. isnt't that like saying ssh can send email.... if you run an email client using a ssh console =)
<kbrooks> Malachi, not so hard to do, here's the link ... (grabbing it)
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, you are good ;)
<Syubi> this syntax isn't working for me
<Latina> Escriba el texto aquí........Hola buenas tardes
<Slart> !es | latina
<ubotu> latina: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Thirsteh> FD_F, no, I don't think so. The only virtualization software that really supports graphics acceleration is Parallels for Mac afaik
<Thirsteh> MatBoy, heh, thanks
<mysterycool> !compile | mysterycool
<kbrooks> Malachi, http://www.hackinglinuxexposed.com/articles/20040608.html
<saxofoner> Hey everyone, experienced user here, having some problems.  My sound was working on my Thinkpad T61p, but I was having a few issues, so I decided to install the new ALSA drivers.  Epic fail.  My sound card isn't even detected anymore.  I have the HDA Intel card that doesn't like ubuntu.  However, I HAVE had it working before.  I just need help totally purging alsa and starting over.
 * woodsoul thought there isn't easier Gnu/Linux distro than ubuntu... 
<Thirsteh> FD_F, oh and Vmware Fusion, also for Mac
<JosiahW> can I sync and update my palm treo 700wx through ubuntu?
<CyanideD> Can someone help me with getting my desktop on to my tv, i had it there before i switched over to linux
<Malachi> kbrooks, Slart, thanks to the both of you.
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, but on that 2.6.22-14 kernel, my terminal will not start in XFCE... maybe because I run a 64 bits version that is not a good idea ?
<Slart> Malachi: you're welcome
<kbrooks> Malachi, the way to fix that is at the source, which is YOU. NEVER use X11 forwarding on servers that you don't trust that have X11
<mysterycool> how do i compile a program???!
<FD_F> Thirsteh: thanks
<elhoir> hwllo, just a question
<NigelS> mysterycool: any program in general or do you have one in mind? also, why? :)
<nauticfriend> hello
<plen0x_> mysterycool: apt-get install build-essentials
<Slart> JosiahW: perhaps =/.. if it's anything like syncing a phone you've quite some work ahead of you
<elhoir> how can i get running java in Ubuntu 7.10?
<Thirsteh> MatBoy, try launching the terminal from some other terminal (xterm or something) and check the output. I doubt it's because you're on 64-bit
<Malachi> kbrooks: Okay, thanks. I just need it to send a message to one of my clients since he doesn't use IM software.
<elhoir> better, in firefox?
<kbrooks> Malachi, ssh -x user@host to disable X11 forwarding, iirc
<NigelS> elhoir: open synaptic, search for java and you can install it from there
<Slart> !java | elhoir
<JosiahW> Slart: it is a phone :) a smartphone/pda
<ubotu> elhoir: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Thirsteh> FD_F, welcome
<woodsoul> mysterycool: please be patient...
<EnderTheThird> pike_:  didn't have any trouble this time.  not sure what caused that, but i'm having normal cpu usage now
<elhoir> ubotu: and for the applets? (firefox)
<Slart> JosiahW: google for it.. +ubuntu +palm +treo ....
<Latina>  Estoy perdida..
<mysterycool> NigelS: i was trying to install aMSN but then it says i didnt have a tcl program reader or something with tcl error and i need to get a native ubuntu tcl thingy then i downloaded one tcl thingy but dont know how the hell i compile it! :2
<mysterycool> * :@
<JosiahW> Slart: I do and only get some forums that dont lead anywhere :(
<NigelS> elhoir: ubotu is a bot. iirc the applet is installed with it, failing that - again, search the repo
<elhoir> i have just installed sun-java6-plugin but does not work
<|unjustice|> Anyone know how to find drivers for my realtek ALC880 sound card? My alsamixer cannot get my audio input jack to detect
<Slart> JosiahW: well.. that usually means there isn't support yet.. sorry..
<erUSUL> !es | Latina
<ubotu> Latina: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<elhoir> and java 5 does not wokr too
<Latina> alguien de casualidad, sabe español?
<elhoir> hola Latina, yo
<Slart> !en | Latina
<ubotu> Latina: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<erUSUL> Latina: yo mismo; entra en #ubuntu-es
<NigelS> mysterycool: are you certain that the required component isn't in the repository? if not then you'll have to follow the instructions - there are not general compilation instructions though many programs come with a configure script and then you need to run make
<Latina> oh que bien, no me quiero ir de aquim se ve bueno esta sala
<kbrooks> Malachi, be aware again that with the ingenuity as demostrated in that article a server owner can do unethical things to you if you a) have X (if you see a GUI login screen when you boot, you probably do) and b) haven't disabled X forwarding
<steve176> Hi, My Western Digital USB Passport Drive doesn't appear under ubuntu 7.10. Works fine in XP and from earlier versions of Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<Thirsteh> mysterycool, I doubt you need to compile anything, you just need the TCL/TK -dev packages from the repository
<mysterycool> repository? wtf is that? :s
<erUSUL> Latina: en tu cliente irc « /join #ubuntu-es » . En esta sala no se puede hablar otro idioma que no sea inglés
<Slart> steve176: I have one of those too.. it works nicely in ubuntu... needs a properly power-supplied usb port though
<kbrooks> Malachi, I'll leave it at that
<erUSUL> !repos | mysterycool
<ubotu> mysterycool: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<tyrone> steve176 try manually mounting it
<Malachi> kbrooks: Yeah, thanks for the warning. Actually, I have a copy of that book. I don't remember reading that....
<Slart> mysterycool: repositories are huuge software archives.. like a ftp server.. where you can get your software for ubuntu
<JosiahW> Slart: well, maybe I can get something going through wine
<steve176> Slart - same machine is dual booted to WinXP and works on the same USB port
<Syubi> how does the ssh command work? ssh user@host ?
<Slart> steve176: have you tried mounting it manually?
<erUSUL> !ssh | Syubi
<ubotu> Syubi: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<kbrooks> Malachi, and you may be observant enough to conclude that X security is VERY primitive
<Slart> JosiahW: give it a try.. though I think getting usb connectivity working with wine might be tricky as well
<kotsu> Eh, hopefully I'm not being repetitious here, but I didn't get the reply I was looking for earlier
<kotsu> I'm having issues with GRUB
<kotsu> That is to say, it doesn't show up
<tyrone> steve176, try manually mounting it manually from the terminal http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678047 that page will give you some information they talk about a seagate but it will help you too
<mysterycool> slart: how do i get that tcl/tl whatever from the repository?
<NigelS> elhoir: what does about:plugins from within firefox say about its currently install components? you may need to switch from using gcj using update-alternatives --config java
<steve176> Not yet, will try
<Malachi> kbrooks: Mm. I'd think it'd be more secure than what it looks like....
<tyrone> steve176, mount it as ntfs not as ext3
<Slart> !info tcl
<ubotu> Package tcl does not exist in gutsy
<Slart> !tcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NMajik> NigelS: OK, installed the new java packages but getting the same errors, any further insight?
<Malachi> kbrooks: I suppose since a lot of servers don't run X, it's not TOO significant, but still....
<elhoir> Nigels: what?? i dont know how to do that... im newbie :-P
<Slart> bah.. ubotu.. no dessert for you..
<Slart> mysterycool: why do you need tcl? what are you installing?
<kotsu> ..eh.
<NigelS> mysterycool: if you don't know really basic details at this stage you prob shouldn't be trying to compile software - go ahead and read some docs; i.e. open up synaptic and search for tcl
<Thirsteh> Slart, aMSN, he needs the header files (-dev)
<steve176> thanks, although think I'll need to mount is as FAT
<Slart> Thirsteh: isn
<CapTech> Has anyone gotten RealPlayer to work on Gutsy 64-bit?
<kbrooks> Malachi, BTW there is ##security to discuss security
<Slart> GGARAHAHRHAHA.. sorry.. had a quick fit of rage over my keyboard..
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, and still again not starting after booting :S
<Slart> Thirsteh: isn't amsn in the repos?
<Malachi> kbrooks: Oh, nice insinuation. I'm leaving anyway.
<NigelS> elhoir: in the browser address bar - type about:plugins then firefox will list its installed plugins, see what it thinks is installed (I'm assuming you've restarted all FF instances since installing java)
<mysterycool> slart: i am trying to install aMSN a linux version of msn messenger (quite like it basically) and it needs that tcl/tk whatever thingy
<kbrooks> Malachi, bye :-)
<tyrone> Slart, I am sure amsn is in the repos I use it ^^
<Thirsteh> Slart, yep, guessing he either needs a newer version or he hasn't seen "Add/Remove"/"Synaptic"
<Slart> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<cappiz> would 01206873333 be a free number to call in the UK?
<kbrooks> mysterycool, go into synaptic search for amsn install it, or simply in the terminal type sudo apt-get install amsn
<tyrone> mysterycool, you can just go to Application, Add and Remove programs
<Slart> mysterycool: run this in a terminal "sudo apt-get install amsn"
<fredsua> Can anyone help me install a samsumg printer driver scx-4100 using terminal?  I have instructions how to properly install the driver but as a newbiew, I have no clue how to use terminal.
<_Oz_> Ubuntu friends: how can I get alternate login screens/splash screens installed into Ubuntu?
<Slart> mysterycool: or on second thought... do what tyrone told you.. it's easier
<kbrooks> _Oz_:
<elhoir> NigelS: no java plugin, but i have just installed it :S
<kbrooks> !gdm | _Oz_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Thirsteh> MatBoy, what terminal are you using in XFCE? gnome-terminal?
<kbrooks> _Oz_, erm
<elhoir> NigelS: i dont understand
<Slart> mysterycool: or what kbrooks said.. basically they are all easier than what I wrote =)
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, XFCE, but it tries to start with errors again
<NigelS> elhoir: how did you install it? from the repository?
<marky_mark47> anyone had problems with an ATI Radeon card? After 4 months of no problems, now every second boot my monitor image is squashed and the fonts are small.
<_Oz_> GDM?
<Ikkeson> detructor??
<Toastin> I need help with a general installation...
<kbrooks> _Oz_, ok, for the login screen, go to system > admin > login window
<Thirsteh> MatBoy, can you show me the error, and if you can't see it/them, can you try launching the terminal from another terminal (so you get any output)
<NigelS> NMajik: if you're sure that you're now actually using Suns JRE then I'm not sure - have you tried resetting your router before trying again? You should prob check any mailing list these guys have
<elhoir> NigelS: i firstly installed from rep, sun-java6-plugin, but it didnt work, then i installed from firefoix
<_Oz_> yes?
<daysleepr> hello all, how can i get the 'home' and 'end' keys to work in terminal?
<Ikkeson> where can  ifind info on how-to install tgz and tar.bz2 drivers
<kbrooks> _Oz_, then go to the local tab. press add, and just a second lemme look for login themes
<speeddemon8803> !tgz | lkkeson
<ubotu> lkkeson: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<steve176> Great, that worked. Any idea if it will it automatically mount in future?
<rufus_> how do I tell what number a partition is? like to find out what /dev/sda2 is
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, I have the idea itś my 8600GT + 2.6.22-14 kernel
<_Oz_> thanks
<_Oz_> how do I install login themes, though?
<kbrooks> _Oz_, i just explained
<tyrone> steve176, don't forget to safely remove hardware everytime you log out of windows and it should work fine
<elhoir> NigelS: Now i have both java5 and java6 installed but dont work
<Thirsteh> MatBoy, when you say terminal, do you mean the graphical interface or a normal terminal in which you enter commands?
<kbrooks> _Oz_, go here to find a theme http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150&PHPSESSID=28ea545c9ab5183d4dcc496d7c08b93d
<Toastin> my PC won't install ubuntu.
<tyrone> steve176, it usually works better if you plug it in before booting
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<MatBoy> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<MatBoy> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<steve176> thanks tyrone
<mikebot> I ran an install script as root, and now I'm trying to uninstall it...how do I do that?
<NigelS> elhoir: right - that could have messed things up somewhat - if you mean that you downloaded Suns package, then I'm not sure as to where it installs its plugin
<rufus_> i tried /dev/sda2 as being partition 2, but GRUB said it didnt exist
<mikebot> Oh, nvm.
<mikebot> Thanks.
<daysleepr> no word on getting the home key to work in terminal?
<tyrone> Toastin, what does it say?
<NigelS> elhoir: let's see what is going on; first off what do you see when you type update-alternatives --config java
<kbrooks> _Oz_, when u have downloaded a theme you can go there and either press the add button and find the theme or drag and drop the theme file into the list
<Toastin> Nothing. I get a blank screen with a white cursor in the top-left corner.
<tyrone> daysleepr, it works fine on mine
<tyrone> Toastin, what have you done
<tyrone> ?
<Silerx> anybody wanna explain why i ordered my fiestyfawn free cd like 5 months ago and am still waiting for it?
<elhoir> Nigels: i am in another pc with the irc, please wait a minute
<daysleepr> :-/
<Toastin> I inserted a disc with the .iso file on it into my cd drive, pressed enter and it was supposed to start mounting
<Toastin> but it never did
<DjViper> Toastin: you need to burn the .iso file AS a cd image
<mysterycool> slart: its not working
<speeddemon8803> Silerx...you can check on the status of your order at the shipit website...it will say request not approved if it didnt go through.
<speeddemon8803> !shipit
<tyrone> Toastin, don't copy it burn it
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<mysterycool> slart: i mean i downloaded it and opened it but it wont sign in
<Scunizi> How do I list the permissions of a usb memory stick?
<fredsua> can someone help me install a printer driver?
<elhoir_> NigelS: i am Elhoir, im going to pase the output:
<Toastin> well it was from "ubuntu linux for dummies" they guaranteed it would work
<Thirsteh> MatBoy, ah, you meant X. I'm sorry, I have to go, try googling "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia", a bunch of people seem to have had similar problems
<elhoir_> elhoir@elhoir-portatil:~$ update-alternatives --config java
<elhoir_> Hay 4 alternativas que proveen `java'.
<elhoir_>   Selección     Alternativa
<elhoir_> -----------------------------------------------
<elhoir_>           1    /usr/bin/gij-4.2
<elhoir_>           2    /usr/bin/gij-4.1
<FloodBot2> elhoir_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mysterycool> slart: and at the beginning when i first tried to run it it poped up some errors of language not supported
<kbrooks> <Silerx> anybody wanna explain why i ordered my fiestyfawn free cd like 5 months ago and am still waiting for it?
<mysterycool> told ya i need that damn tcl! :@
<speeddemon8803> !pastebin | elhoir_
<ubotu> elhoir_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Slart> mysterycool: I
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, yes I know... I will... 0:30 here also again :)
<Silerx> i keep checking it and it says that it sent it as well as the gusty gibbon cd i ordered like a couple of weeks ago and that hasent shown up yet either.
<kbrooks> Silerx, dont wait anymore, go buy a CD of gutsy gibbon
<Slart> mysterycool: I've never used amsn.. I can't help you with those errors.. ask the channel
<MatBoy> Thirsteh, thanks so far :)
<speeddemon8803> I agree with slart
<mysterycool> anybody can help with aMSN?
<kbrooks> Silerx, well it can take a LONG time to deliver the cd to you
<elhoir_> NigelS: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56146/
<ATG> Hm. Anyone here have experience with Azureus?
<Silerx> i already downloaded it and burned it but i want to know why it didnt come even thogh it should have.
<speeddemon8803> or...if you have a good connection to the internet, download the iso file and burn it to a cd
<tyrone> mysterycool, you don't. Run amsn from the terminal and look at the error
<tyrone> s
<mikebot> When I rm something (or rm -r something), where does it go?
<kbrooks> Silerx, it just can take a long time.
<Slart> mikebot: is this a philosophical question?
<ATG> I just reinstalled it,  and I used to be sharing a bunch of torrents, but I'm not entirely sure hwo to share them again.... anyone have an idea?
<mysterycool> tyrone: and i do that how? its my first day on linux -_-
<kbrooks> Silerx, you arent paying them
<Pici> mikebot: it doesnt 'go' anywhere. its gone.
<Kuroachia> Any recommendations on an app that will track wifi points in the area?
<mikebot> Pici: I thought it could be recovered.
<Silerx> @kbrooks, i know it can take a long time but 5 months?!?
<mikebot> Slart: Heh, unfortunately no.
<kbrooks> mikebot, it's removed from the hard drive permanently
<Toastin> tyrone: it was a purchased disc, came with a "for dummies" book
<kbrooks> mikebot, permanently as in  it WILL be overwritten
<Slart> mikebot: it's gone.. poof.. ceased to be.. an ex-file if you wish =)
<mikebot> Then what's the difference between rm and shred?
<bAndie91> hi all
<tyrone> mysterycool, ok open a terminal
<NigelS> elhoir_: ok, now go to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and type: ls -al
<tyrone> mysterycool, and type amsn
<bAndie91> i 'd like to use infra port to send/receive files with my handphone
<kbrooks> mikebot, shred just makes it even MORE harder to recover the file
<tyrone> Toastin, I can't help you then ask the dummies book
<kbrooks> mikebot, by overwriting the file
<Ikkeson> Can ubuntu use RPM packages?? Or if not where can i find info on compiling, because i found the sources, but i don't have a clue on what to do witi these sources. noob for life i guess
<kbrooks> mikebot, many, many times
<mikebot> kbrooks: Oh, hehe, OK...can you shred folders?
<kbrooks> mikebot, no.
<Liono>  while adding users. there a primary group and theres an secondary group options. what do secondary group option do?
<mark4> ok so i just put a dvd in my drive and its popped up the dvd creator file browser.  is it possible to make a backup of my / partition in here?
<Jordan> if i install the server edition, can i add a GUI to it?
<mark4> its live. im booted to it
<Scunizi> !permissions > Scunizi
<mysterycool> tyrone: it just poped up amsn now but no error :s
<mikebot> kbrooks: OK, thanks a lot for your help..
<mikebot> Bye all.
<kbrooks> mikebot, uum
<kbrooks> mikebot, stop
<speeddemon8803> !alien | lkkeson
<ubotu> lkkeson: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<tyrone> mysterycool, try loggin in
<mikebot> ?
<Slart> mikebot: I'm not sure.. shred might write stuff over the file repeatedly so it's harder to recover
<elhoir_> NigelS: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56147/
<bAndie91> bye
<mysterycool> its logging in! ;)
<mikebot> Slart: Thanks.
<blizzkid> lo all, anyone can help me troubleshoot postfix and mailman integration? I keep getting user unknown errors
<bAndie91> hi!
<bAndie91> i 'd like to use infra port to send/receive files with my handphone
<kbrooks> mikebot, i can give you my email so that you can contact me for more help iif you want
<mysterycool> :o
<mysterycool> it works! :>
<Liono> while adding users. there a primary group and theres an secondary group options. what do secondary group option do? those are : audio, cdrom, dialout, floppy, lpadmin, plugdev, scanner, video
<mysterycool> :D :D :)
<mysterycool> tyrone and slart: thanks :D
<mikebot> kbrooks: No, that's really all I needed.
<MasterMel> Where can i find my trahs folder in ubuntu?
<kbrooks> mikebot, ok bye
<Slart> you're welcome, mysterycool
<Silerx> yah mysterycool no biggie...
<mikebot> Bye.
<kbrooks> MasterMel, it's in ~/.Trash
<Jordan> can i add a gui to the server edition?
<Slart> MasterMel: all over the place.. there's one in your home folder.. and one on each drive I think... search for folders named .Trash
<mysterycool> ;)
<mysterycool> :D
<kbrooks> Jordan, yes
<Ikkeson> Because i only can find the RPM packages,  where can i find info on compiling, because i found the sources, but i don't have a clue on what to do witi these sources. noob for life i guess
<kbrooks> Jordan, it's fine to...
<|unjustice|> Hi
<Jordan> kbrooks: how?
<kbrooks> Jordan, but servers dont NEED a gui
<erUSUL> Liono: a user can be member of many groups e first one it enters is the primary one but there is no actual difference between primary and secondary
<mysterycool> hey does anybody know if u gotta pay for a virtual machine? (just asking cuz i am searching it for something that i wanna do :p)
<bAndie91> Jordan: apt-get install x-window-system
<tyrone> mysterycool, np ^^ you one the first guys i've helped i am a noob too but i am learning!!
<kbrooks> Jordan, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<NigelS> elhoir_: ok, and ls -al /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so
<kbrooks> bAndie91, no...
<Jordan> ok
<kbrooks> mysterycool, not really
<kbrooks> mysterycool, er i misunderstood
<Jordan> i know they dont need it, but i dont know linux commands
<bAndie91> kbrooks: whats no?
<tyrone> mysterycool, from VMware?
<kbrooks> mysterycool, no - a flat no
<mysterycool> kbrooks: ?
<NigelS> elhoir_: you may also have plugins installed in your home dir in ~/.mozilla - make sure this isn't so as they could override the default
<kbrooks> mysterycool, hmm...
<Liono> erUSUL ok. and that will increase its privaliges?   where can i  know the privilages of each group? and what groups are sudoers? need details
<Merkidemis> Why is it when I try to execute a .bin file in bash I get a -bash: ./whatever.bin: No such file or directory?  I have done a chmod +x to it and have tried running it via sudo as well
<kbrooks> mysterycool, rephrase your question
<mysterycool> so i can like get a free virtual machine and run another os on it and access it via my pc? and this is free? :s
<NigelS> elhoir_: if everything looks ok we can try deleting your plugins data file then ff will rebuild it
<bAndie91> i 'd like to use infra port to send/receive files with my handphone
<speeddemon8803> Jordan, you do realize that eventually you will have to learn linux commands...even the GUI version has to dig into a CLI sometimes.
<kbrooks> mysterycool, you can't "get" a free VM
<kbrooks> mysterycool, you have to "make" one ;-)
<mysterycool> ..?
<mysterycool> make..?
<Jordan> speeddemon8803, i know
<MagoonD> Hello
<tyrone> mysterycool, yes the software for the virtual machine is not free unless it is linuz
<tyrone> linux*
<kbrooks> mysterycool, as in, you need to create a new virtual hard disk
<MagoonD> mates I just installed ubuntu but my mouse is real slow I have set it to max is there any other way to increase the speed?
<speeddemon8803> kbrooks...i actually followed that lol
<kbrooks> tyrone, not so
<Jordan> i'd rather ease into linux...like i did w/ ms-dos lol
<mysterycool> and where is this virtual hard disk stored? :s
<elhoir_> NigelS: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56148/
<kbrooks> mysterycool, anywhere you want. can i show you?
<speeddemon8803> linux cli and dos are somewhat similar...
<tyrone> mysterycool, in you hard drive. it is just a big file
<mysterycool> kbrooks: yes plz!
<Scunizi> Where are usb flash memory sticks mounted by default?
<mysterycool> tyrone: yes..?
<NigelS> elhoir_: aha, well we've found the fault
<mysterycool> tyrone: so it is basically in your own pc..? :p
<tyrone> mysterycool, yeah
<elhoir> what is the problem?
<speeddemon8803> !usb | scunizi
<ubotu> scunizi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<elhoir> NigelS: what is the problem?
<Merkidemis> How do I execute .bin files?
<Slart> Scunizi: /media/disk is one place
<mysterycool> tyrone: and what are they exactly used for? i mean what is the purpose anw?
<speeddemon8803> oops
<Slart> Scunizi: but always a folder in /media
<speeddemon8803> dont follow that, i forgot that was for installing from usb, not usb mount points :/
<rufus_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4338884
<pike_> Merkidemis: chmod +x file or right click and make executabe in permissions
<rufus_> maybe someone can help?
<tyrone> mysterycool, it is just a program that will let you run a machine. To tun windows on ubuntu maybe, fun whatever
<Jordan> they are'nt that similar; ms-dos commands are more logical
<kbrooks> mysterycool, do you accept private messages? did you see my pm?
<bAndie91> i 'd like to use infra port to send/receive files with my handphone, what program should i use?
<Ikkeson> Where can i find info on compiling? I have source codes to a driver, but i am still a noob on Linux.
<Scunizi> Slart, I formatted it a while ago and gave it a name of "EDGY". there is a listing in /media for EDGY but I can't cd into it.  for some reason .. I think it's a permission problem and am investigating.
<Pici> !compile | Ikkeson
<ubotu> Ikkeson: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Merkidemis> pike_: I've done that (this is console only, so no clicking) but I get a "file not found" error
<NigelS> elhoir: for some reason, I'm not sure why the wrong link has been made even though alternatives thinks it is right, so:
<Merkidemis> pike: I am trying to run from my home directory, does that need to be +x too?
<Slart> Scunizi: try "sudo chmod a+rw /media/edgy"... replace /media/edgy with the correct path
<pike_> Merkidemis: you are not in the correct directory. type ls to list contents of the dir  then youll see Desktop so cd Desktop and ls again youll see the file and if you run chmod now itll work
<Liono> what groups are sudoer groups by default?
<Scunizi> Slart, thanks I'll try.. it had a dirty unmount and then was inaccessable.
<Pici> Liono: admin
<Liono> Pici any more?
<solexious> [Q] What is the default install folder for programs using the apt-get command?
<bAndie91> liono: see /etc/sudoers
<Merkidemis> pike: I am in the correct directory.  ls lists the files, I can chmod it without error
<Liono> bAndie91 ok
<Bodsda> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MagoonD> mates I just installed ubuntu but my mouse is real slow I have set it to max is there any other way to increase the speed?
<bAndie91> solexious: variable
<Slart> solexious: applications install stuff a little all over the place.. /usr/lib for some.. /usr/bin for others.. /bin etc etc
<solexious> bAndie: ty
<bAndie91> solexious: /usr/share:/usr/bin:...
<|twiser|> how do i unrar a file?
<Slart> solexious: google for linux folder hierarchy or something... there is a plan behind the madness =)
<bAndie91> |twiser|: with unrar
<Slart> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<MagoonD> no one knows the answer?
<tyrone> how do I use ubotu?
<NigelS> elhoir: if you go to /etc/alternatives and rm firefox-javaplugin.so then type ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so firefox-javaplugin.so
<Liono> bAndie91 theres no files as sudoers there
<tyrone> to what commands does it respond?
<|twiser|> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<pike_> !ubotu| tyrone
<pocketdrummer> Is there a way to make Rhythymbox the default app for ogg? It's not even on the list, but it's installed.
<Slart> tyrone: !something to make ubuntu share his wisdom on that subject.. !something | someone to send it to someone.. ubotu doesn't know everything.. you can play with it in private chat.. /msg ubotu !cookies
<ubotu> tyrone: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bAndie91> Liono: but
<tyrone> Slart, thanks
<cheesypieces> guys, how do i change my default desktop manager to gdm?
<Liono> !sudoers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> tyrone: you're welcome
<elhoir_> NigelS: done
<Merkidemis> pike: any other suggestions?
<rufus_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4338884
<rufus_> maybe someone can help?
<elhoir_> NigelS: and now?
<MagoonD> how do I increase mouse speed I set it to max but its still real slow
<pike_> Merkidemis: so it is executable now just ./file.bin to run
<eekrano> anyone still using the default gutsy oxygen theme?
<vladanian> pocketdrummer: right-click on an ogg file, choose Open With; Open with other application, if you don't see rb in the list there, Use a custom command and browse to it
<bAndie91> i 'd like to use infra port to send/receive files with my handphone, what program should i use?
<riba1> hi guys..
<pocketdrummer> vladanian: I'm not sure where to browse to though :-/
<NigelS> elhoir_: restart firefox, see if it works :)
<vladanian> pocketdrummer: /usr/bin/rhythmbox
<riba1> the installer of my printer goes to /var/spool/lpd/printername
<Merkidemis> pike: I get: -bash: ./hlds.bin: No such file or directory.  I knew how to set it executable and all that, but this inability to actually run is throwing me
<riba1> which dows not exist
<Fallenou> see ya
<elhoir_> NigelS: no it doesnt :)
<NigelS> cheesypieces: I'm sure there's a graphical way to do this but you can update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<MagoonD> can someone even read what I am typing?
<riba1> think I will create it and see what happens
<_Oz_> thanks, kbrooks
<elhoir_> NigelS: firefox shows me the windows to install plugins again
<pike_> Merkidemis: Desktop/file.bin
<peepsalot> anyone here use firefox extensions for keeping track of your bookmarks across computers?  i can't decide what I should use.  del.icio.us, foxmarks, google bookmarks, sync2it, etc.
<eekrano> MagoonD, yes.
<pocketdrummer> vladanian: So, I was told that linux doesn't install things to a designated folder (like program files in windows), so how do you know where things are installed?
<NigelS> elhoir_: what does about:plugins show? what was the feedback from making the link?
<tyrone> MagoonD, yes everyone when they don't know the answer they don;t say anything usually
<adrian> hey does anyone know how to keep sound going in Ubuntu i don't have a sound card i just have onborad sound on the mother and sound will play sometimes then just quit any ideas on if i need any drivers installed or anything
<MagoonD> eekrano, how do I increase my my speed when i set ti to fast but its still real slow?
<CyanideD> can someone help my getting my desktop back onto my tv i had it before i moved over to linux
<vladanian> pocketdrummer: it's a linux convention to put programs in /usr/bin/
<_Oz_> kbrooks: when I download it...  how do I install?
<Liono> why i cant see etc/sudoers    i have enabled to show hidden files
<bAndie91> do anyone use irda utils?
<vladanian> pocketdrummer: linux does put things in specific places -- by convention -- but just like windows, the files could be installed anywhere
<kbrooks> _Oz_, when u have downloaded a theme you can go there and either press the add button and find the theme or drag and drop the theme file into the list
<eekrano> MagoonD, that depends on why its so slow... what h/w are you running?
<Merkidemis> pike: /home/merkidemis/hldsupdatetool.bin: no such file or directory.  This is the full path to the file I am trying to run.
<pocketdrummer> vladanian: oh ok, thanks man
<elhoir_> NigelS: it says that i have shockwave, VLC, totem, Windows Media Player 10, DivX and QuickTime
<xobius> rufus_, did you config the grub?
<vladanian> pocketdrummer: my pleasure
<MagoonD> i am running ibm x41 tabled ubuntu gutsy, the mouse is a track point build into the keyboard one of those ibm red bubble mice
<MagoonD> eekrano,
<NigelS> elhoir_: you can try reinstalling the plugin with apt-get install --reinstall sun-java6-plugin
<eekrano> MagoonD, ....
<vladanian> Does anyone know where the splash image that appears during boot is stored, or where its size is configured?
<NigelS> elhoir_: also, try deleting pluginreg.dat from ~/.mozilla and ~/.mozilla/firefox
<MagoonD> eekrano,  its real fast in windows just slow in ubuntu
<pike_> Merkidemis: try using tab completion maybe youre just missing the case or something
<pocketdrummer> vladanian: So, should I point it to Rhythymbox or Rhythymbox-client?
<Slart> vladanian: it's compiled into an executable I think..
<adrian> does anyone know how to make sound quit turning off automatically
<eekrano> MagoonD, need to be a bit more specific... slow with graphics, loading applications, all?
<Slart> vladanian: google for "ubuntu splash create" there is a howto for the older version of splash screne
<adrian> i have onboard sound so i'm not sure why it shuts off once in a while
<elhoir_> NigelS: reinstalled, i have closed firefox
<vladanian> Slart: I overstated my display size when I installed initially, and ever since, I can't boot w/o axing "splash" from my grub config
<Slart> vladanian: using nvidia?
<Merkidemis> pike: Same thing.
<vladanian> Slart: ati
<MagoonD> eekrano, slow with movement acceleration and sensitivity
<Merkidemis> pike: is ubuntu server set up differntly to not allow this somehow?
<vladanian> pocketdrummer: I'd try rhythmbox -- but it's weird that it doesn't appear in the list for you, since it does for me
<Slart> vladanian: I don't know how to do that.. my splash has never worked.. perhaps you can reinstall the splash you have now
<aboed> vladanian: resolution conf stored in /etc/usplash.conf
<_Oz_> kbrooks: got it to work.  Didn't understand that you leave the theme ARCHIVED before adding.
<NigelS> elhoir_: did the link work? what does ls -al /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so say now?
<eekrano> MagoonD, what does glxgears give you for fps?
<vladanian> aboed: sweet, thanks
<_Oz_> Got it now, though.
<_Oz_> As usual, #ubuntu rocks the mic.
<_Oz_> Soooooooo helpful, sooooooooo useful, soooooooo friendly.
<elhoir_> NigelS: please give me the link to the paste service again
<pocketdrummer> vladanian: Yeah, I can right click and choose rhythymbox, but If I go to properties - open with, it doesn't show up there... just movie player.
<NigelS> elhoir_: if its one line then its ok
<pike_> Merkidemis: nope
<MagoonD> eekrano, 860.159fps
<NigelS> elhoir_: although it's http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<_Oz_> what about the default ubuntu loading screen?  Can that be changed?  You know, the orange "ubuntu" with the orange loading bar.
<rufus_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4338884
<rufus_> maybe someone can help?
<pocketdrummer> Vladanian: Ok, tried just rhythym, it opens and says "not playing", then closes.
<Slart> _Oz_: changed.. yes.. easily.. no
<xobius> rufus, did you config the grub?
<eekrano> MagoonD, you have desktop effects on like wobbly windows and such?
<elhoir_> NogelS: file or directory not foun
<Merkidemis> pike: I'm not THAT much of a noob (got the stuff installed and working for my RAID card, for example), so I know about chmod and the like.  This vexes me.
<MagoonD> eekrano, yes i do
<xobius> rufus_,  did you config the grub?
<Merkidemis> pike: it makes no sense.  it looks like it SHOULD be able to run just fine, but doesn't
<elhoir_> NigelS: file or directory not found
<_Oz_> slart: please describe what is involved so I may determine if it is something I want to undertake.
<NigelS> elhoir_: that would be why it didn't work :)
<pike_> Merkidemis: seems odd. dunno man
<pocketdrummer> Vladanian: Tried both in usr/bin, neither work. It opens Rhythymbox, but they won't play.
<eekrano> MagoonD, are you using a gfx card or just whatever came with the mobo?
<TKingdom> Anyone know if the package "unrar" will properly extract split archives?
<Slart> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Merkidemis> pike: odd is exactly the reason I came here.
<vladanian> pocketdrummer: you put in /usr/bin/rhythmbox in the "use a custom command" box and it didn't work?
<pike_> Merkidemis: ls |grep .bin | xargs -i bash {}   :-)
<MagoonD> eekrano, graphics card in laptop
<Slart> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<eekrano> ah
<pocketdrummer> vladanian: Yep.
<vladanian> pocketdrummer: are you sure it's installed?
<Slart> there is a link there, _Oz_
<scjp_> anybody here who can help me out with oracle because oracle is not listening the http port 6065 ??
<elhoir_> NigelS:: what could i do?
<_Oz_> slart: that doesn't seem too bad.
<_Oz_> slart: thanks for that.
<Aquahallic> did Terminal Server Client pakage update and get borked?
<Slart> _Oz_: you
<vladanian> pocketdrummer: I just did exactly that on my machine and it worked
<astro76> Merkidemis: do you want to pastebin the output of ls -l in the directory the .bin should be in? not sure what else to tell you ;)
<Slart> _Oz_: you're welcome.. I'll be sure to pass all questions about it to you then ;)
<NigelS> elhoir_: what's the contents of /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun ?
<eekrano> MagoonD, try turning off some of the "nice to have's" like wobbly windows and rotating cube for a moment and tell me if you see a speed difference
<kinections> where would I find the .config for the ubuntu hardy heron kernel?
<pocketdrummer> vladanian: Maybe I should reinstall? I mean, I can open rhythymbox and play it, but I can launch rhythymbox by clicking on the song... it's weird.
<Merkidemis> pike: after the grep -> hldsupdatetool.bin: cannot execute binary file
<rustmonster> flashplugin-nonfree on 64-bit gutsy fails the md5 test after downloading the tgz from adobe...
<rustmonster> does flash plugin work on 64 bit?
<Slart> rustmonster: again?
<amenado> rufus_-> what is the problem?  hda vs sda ?
<MagoonD> eekrano, i just turned everything off when you mentioned it and same thing
<_Oz_> Slart: this link describes the procedure for Edgy.  I'm running Gutsy.  Is it still good?
<Slart> rustmonster: it works for me now on 64-bit
<rustmonster> Slart: what do you mean?
<astro76> Merkidemis: also what is the *exact* command you are trying which is failing?
<pocketdrummer> Vladanian: In fact, it doesn't work if I right-click and tell it to use rhythymbox...
<eekrano> MagoonD, you're using compiz i assume?
<Merkidemis> astro: ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<Slart> _Oz_: oh.. it might have changed.. I think I read something about gutsy using a newer version or something..
<vladanian> pocketdrummer: it just does nothing?
<MagoonD> eekrano,  yes
<elhoir_> NigelS: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56151/
<pike_> Merkidemis: ls -l should show like : -rwxr-xr-x  the x is the executable bit that has been set.
<_Oz_> Slart: damn!  That's the only downside to the documentation...  it constantly gets outdated.
<eekrano> MagoonD, do you have the same problem if you're using metacity?
<Slart> rustmonster: I use the flash plugin for 64bit.. it was broken about 2 weeks ago but got fixed
<rustmonster> the filename is version 9
<MagoonD> eekrano, i dont have metacity what is that?
<danh1> I wanted to install kvm from hardy.....I have gutsy setup now
<Merkidemis> astro: -rwxr-xr-x 1 merkidemis merkidemis 3513408 2008-02-11 18:56 hldsupdatetool.bin
<|twiser|> can ark handle .rar files?
<rustmonster> hm... okay...
<danh1> how can I setup pinning to download kvm from hardy?
<Merkidemis> astro: see, this is why after a lot of swearing I came here
<pike_> Merkidemis: and ./hldsupdatetool.bin  does nothing?
<Slart> danh1: why not just download the deb and install that only
<rustmonster> oh well, i'll run windows for the time being and reinstall gutsy later
<Slart> _Oz_: indeed.. there might be something newer out there.. I haven't found it though
<eekrano> MagoonD, if you do "metacity --replace" in a terminal does that speed things up?
<astro76> Merkidemis: indeed
<NigelS> elhoir_: did you copy and paste what I typed before or type it accross? maybe you made a typo?from that directory do you have a jre/plugin/i386/ns7 dir?
<Merkidemis> pike: it spits out the "no such file or directory" error, even though it lets me tab complete the name
<rufus_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4338884
<rufus_> maybe someone can help?
<_Oz_> kbrooks or slart: I can't seem to change my "theme" in Gutsy despite downloading a new one from Gnome-Look.  When I go to install, I select the tarball and it says invalid format.  Thoughts?
<Slart> |twiser|: I don't know about ark.. but file-roller handles rar-files.. if you install rar first
<_Oz_> (For the login screen, the tarball was fine.)
<pocketdrummer> vladanian: Well, it opens, then says not playing (where the track information goes when you play a song)... then closes rhythmbox altogether.
<MagoonD> eekrano, no it doesnt
<Slart> _Oz_: nope.. no idea.. haven't really tried downloading new themes
<astro76> Merkidemis: what if you do 'sh hldsupdatetool.bin'
<johnny_> anyone know a good pastebin
<danh1> Slart: How can I find/download the deb?
<Pici> !paste | johnny_
<eekrano> MagoonD, did your effects go away?
<ubotu> johnny_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<|twiser|> :~$ sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<|twiser|> Password:
<|twiser|> E: Type '“deb' is not known on line 44 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<|twiser|> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<|twiser|> etho@etho:~$
<FloodBot2> |twiser|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pike_> Merkidemis: now im getting pissed off :)  try export PATH=$PATH:$(pwd);hldsupdatetool.bin   i mean good god
<|twiser|> so sorry
<danh1> Slart: I mean, I know it's on the repository, but I had no idea i could just apt-get the particular deb
<MagoonD> eekrano, yes they did I select non to turn compiz off too
<Merkidemis> astro: syntax error: "(" unexpected
<|twiser|> how can fix that
<elhoir_> NigelS: here is the ns7 directory http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56153/
<astro76> Merkidemis: I think you need to open the .bin with a text editor and see what's up
<mar77i> hi there. do you want to see something funny? I don't really know what that should... This is no fake: http://pastebin.ca/905724
<eekrano> MagoonD, .... hmmm... your hard drive light keep going or something?
<johnny_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56154/
<astro76> Merkidemis: pastebin it if you want
<johnny_> can someone tell me what the problem is
<vladanian> pocketdrummer: and you can play an ogg in rb, just not by clicking on it? I have no idea why it's not working.
<MagoonD> eekrano, no i dont think its a hardware or performance issue
<Merkidemis> astro: well, its on the other computer and cygwin isn't letting me cut and paste from it
<johnny_> unknown user 'postfix' ?
<MatBoy> how stable is gutsy ?
<johnny_> how do i fix that
<eekrano> MagoonD, is your cpu maxed out?
<Pici> mar77i: apt is not the name of the program you want.
<MagoonD> eekrano, there has to be a file that stores the speed somewhere for mouse acceleration
<pocketdrummer> vladanian: Yeah, I'm stumped too.
<MagoonD> eekrano, not at all
<Slart> danh1: no.. I mean.. download the deb using packages.ubuntu.com.. then install it using "sudo dpkg -i yourdebfilehere.deb"
<Pici> mar77i: apt != apt-get
<astro76> Merkidemis: what's the first line?
<mar77i> Pici: why is anyone thinking I need sun-java6 for that???
<johnny_> i upgraded from dapper to edgy and now i cant install anything
<Merkidemis> astro: lots of random ascii characters in the bin, though it starts with ^?ELF^A^A^A^@^@^@^@^@^@
<johnny_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56154/
<johnny_> does anyone know how to fix this
<MatBoy> is gutsy stable comparing to Feisty Fawn ?
<NigelS> elhoir_: right, so let's try what we tried before - firstly delete firefox-javaplugin.so from /etc/alternatives
<danh1> Slart: I gotcha.  I meant I didn't realiez you could downlaod from packages.ubuntu.com
<eekrano> MagoonD, mouse acceleration? thats it? i thought you were referring to overall speed
<sponger> gutsy is just fine
<astro76> Merkidemis: oh okay it is actually a binary
<MatBoy> I mean, not buggy the whole time :)
<MatBoy> sponger, ok :) thanks
<rufus_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4338884
<rufus_> maybe someone can help?
<MagoonD> eekrano, no just mouse accelration sorry for the confusion
<Merkidemis> astro: its the dedicated server stuff for Steam games, like TF2
<eekrano> MagoonD, heheh, sorry for makin you go through all that! one sec..
<elhoir_> NigelS: already deleted
<mar77i> MatBoy: it works for me
<_Oz_> slart: I have updated info for you.  Simply do an add/remove or run synaptic and search for "startup manager" and you can control all the usplash stuff from the GUI.
<Merkidemis> astro: of course I can't get the UT3 bin to run either
<MagoonD> eekrano, np I appreciate any help I can get
<MatBoy> mar77i, in my Debian days, I was always running testing
<pike_> Merkidemis: youre sshing to it? i think youd like putty better as a windows client
<Slart> _Oz_: ah.. that sounds nice.. I'll put that on my "to do"-list.. but now I'm off to bed.. good night
 * MatBoy is upgrading now to Gutsy :)
<NigelS> elhoir_: then (making sure you're in /etc/alternatives) type ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so firefox-javaplugin.so
<Pici> mar77i: Because thats where apt is.  Its a java tool, it just happens to share a very similar name to apt-get.
<cappiz> would 01206873333 be a free number to call in the UK?
<Merkidemis> pike: yes I am
<eekrano> MagoonD, did you try System > Preferences > Mouse under the motion tab?
<Pici> !offtopic | cappiz
<ubotu> cappiz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NigelS> cappiz: no, I don't believe so
<elhoir_> NigelS: done
<NigelS> cappiz: google the area code
<Merkidemis> pike: cygwin was more useful in my various programming courses
<Liono> here are groups by default that are sudoer groups. what are they
<Liono>  how can i know e.g admin is. and if iaim not wrong. plugdev is ,but where can i know that? may be i installed mythtv. and thats an suder too the group mythtv. so where can i know
<NigelS> elhoir_: and was there an error this time?
<Slart> danh1: you might have to force the install... check the man page for switches.. you'll end up with something like "sudo dpkg -i --force-dependencies yourdebhere.deb"
<MagoonD> eekrano, yeah i set acceleration and sensitivity in Motion tab to their highest
<Slart> danh1: because the hardy deb will probably depend on something that's not available in gutsy
<danh1> lovely
 * Shadowfire is away: gnite..
<Pici> !away > Shadowfire (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<elhoir_> NigelS: no, it has never shown an error
<ch08r> If anyone is available , I am frustrated as hell... I have spent the last 3 days searching and trying to get my cdrom drive to work and cant get it to work, looked everywhere on line... anyone able to help me?
<pike_> Merkidemis: cygwin is great but the default shell kinda sucks for intance i normally install sshd on cygwin so i can use putty to ssh to my local machine i just like the shell better
<NigelS> elhoir_: you said before that there was a no such file error
 * pike_ shrugs
<astro76> Liono: the only group that has to do with sudoers is admin, other groups typically use group permissions to control access
#ubuntu 2008-02-16
<oreomike> Anyone know how to get the UBUNTU startup screen back?
<elhoir_> NigelS: wow, its true :) i didnt realized on that
<ch08r> anyone?
<oreomike> my monitor is now just black after the POST completes until it gets to the login screen
<NigelS> elhoir_: so if the link is working now does the plugin work?
<eekrano> MagoonD, is this a new problem after something was installed or upgraded, or has it always been like this?
<MagoonD> eekrano, it has always been like this
<elhoir_> NigelS: let me see, restarting firefox
<eekrano> MagoonD, do you have a usb to ps2 converter from your mouse to your computer?
<Liono> astro76 iam in plugdev group and i can sudo. why
<Sim_Peng> my notebook cdrom drive is condemn, is there other way to install ubuntu to my notebook?
<astro76> Liono: you are not in admin group?
<elhoir_> NigelS: yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<MagoonD> eekrano, its not an external mouse but a trackpoint mouse built in the keyboard on the laptop
<NigelS> elhoir_: hurrah :)
 * MatBoy is pimping with his 12CM Coolermaster BlueLed fans :P
<argnel> how do i tell an avahi iface with a self assigned ip address to go away?
<eekrano> MagoonD, ahh... okay, lets see here
<ch08r> If anyone is available , I am frustrated as hell... I have spent the last 3 days searching and trying to get my cdrom drive to work and cant get it to work, looked everywhere on line... anyone able to help me?.
<elhoir_> NigelS: oh, guy, thank you very much, you are my god now :-P
<NigelS> elhoir_: it all should have just worked - but for some reason the symlink was pointing to the wrong version of java - possibly the firefox attempted install messed it up a bit
<sponger> ch08r: do you have /dev/cdrom?
<stowaway> hello. my ubuntu has gone a bit hay wire.. I was trying to install GTK+ and all the dependencies. and when i rebooted now some places it doesnt have english symbols it has [] [] (squares.. like when u goto a foriegn language wegbpage) and also firefox wont start it has this error:
<eekrano> MagoonD, what does your device info look like in your xorg.conf?
<stowaway> SOFTFAIL [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIPasswordManagerInternal.findPasswordEntry]"  nsresult: "0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://netusageitem/content/usagelib.js :: nuLoadPass :: line 48"  data: no]
<stowaway> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<elhoir_> NigelS: thank you so much
<NigelS> elhoir_: np - hope all goes well now and enjoy linux :)
<elhoir_> NigelS: yes it works perfectly... even better than Windows :)
<ch08r> sponger: no .
<MagoonD> eekrano, it looks like this Section "InputDevice"
<MagoonD> 	Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad"
<MagoonD> 	Driver		"synaptics"
<MagoonD> 	Option		"SendCoreEvents"	"true"
<MagoonD> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/psaux"
<MagoonD> 	Option		"Protocol"		"auto-dev"
<FloodBot2> MagoonD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elhoir_> now i have to go to sleep... NigelS, huge thanks again
<MagoonD> sorry
<eekrano> MagoonD, heh, should probly pm that for future =)
<Barnabas> i fought the flood bot and the flood bot won ...
<NigelS> elhoir_: nn
<ch08r> sponger: when i click on it in my computer i get , "mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist"
<elhoir_> bye guys
<MagoonD> eekrano, ok
<eekrano>  Option "MaxSpeed" "1.6"
<ch08r> sponger: can you help me?
<sponger> do you have a pastebin somehwer?
<sponger> i wonder what 'dmesg | grep CD' would show
<sponger> does taht reutrn anything?
<oreomike> is learning IRC commands a little late in the game
<MagoonD> eekrano, i fixed it i found answer in ubuntu threads
<MagoonD> eekrano, i had to set accel to max and set sensitivity to low thats odd but it works fine now
<eekrano> MagoonD, yeah? what was it?
<eekrano> MagoonD, ahh, well good- happy hunting
<MagoonD> eekrano, thanks for all your help
<eekrano> MagoonD, no prob.... hey are you by any chance using the default theme gutsy came with?
<MagoonD> eekrano, yes I am
<ch08r> sponger: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56160/
<MagoonD> eekrano, can you recommend any cool themes?
<NigelS> oreomike: switch to using nc as your client :)
<eekrano> MagoonD, god no, I've been looking at all of them and dont like any- my themes got wiped out and i cant get them back- any way you could export that default oxygen theme and send it to me?
<ch08r> sponger: that may of been the external (usb) cdrom drive i had in earlier ...
<bluekb> I need to find a way to change my screen mode from about 800x600 to 1280x1060 (not sure exactly what value) -- even though no screen modes are defined in my xorg.conf.  ppracer (tux racer) got hung, and I had to kill it--but it left X windows in an odd mode.  I would just log out and back in, but I have some programs that need to keep running.
<MagoonD> eekrano, yes how do I export it?
<bluekb> (Hi, by the way)
<sponger> ch08r: hold 1
<eekrano> MagoonD, System > Preferences > Emerald Theme Manager
<MatBoy> does autoclean work really well ? so unused packages are always removed ?
<NigelS> bluekb: can the resolution chooser in the prefs menu not do it?
<eekrano> MagoonD, edit themes tab
<eekrano> click export
<eekrano> MagoonD, click export
<bluekb> NigelS: how do I get to that menu?  I am not familiar with it.
<ch08r> sponger: yea , after looking at that entry... that is the external one. The attached one in my computer is a LG .. that output shows HP
<MagoonD> eekrano i dont see emeral theme manager in system > prefs
<bluekb> NigelS, I sometimes miss utilities for ubuntu since I use kde.
<hfmls> hi
<ch08r> sponger: unless that bottom line tells you something
<Joseph> Does anyone know an easy way to find the java virtual machine?
<danbhfive> MatBoy: it actually deletes older installation packages
<xybre> How can I get rid of big desktop when using dual displays and xgl/compiz?
<danh1> Slart: So, I tried to download the package, and you're right
<danh1> there were dependencies
<danh1> that gave me toruble
<hfmls> guys i'm in livecd, trying tofix grub, because i've installed windows and now my laptop boots direct in windows. can you help me please?
<danh1> trouble
<MagoonD> eekrano, nm i found it it was under appearance
<danbhfive> hfmls: I can help
<eekrano> MagoonD, ahh good
<hfmls> danbhfive:  thank you.
<hfmls> what do i have to do?
<danh1> Slart: so now, I figure I need to using pinning or something
<MatBoy> danbhfive, I'm still looking for a solution that removes unused packages also
<danbhfive> !fixgrub | hfmls try these directions
<ubotu> hfmls try these directions: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NigelS> bluekb: if it's there it should be labelled something obvious like resolution chooser - I'm not familiar with the KDE menus atm
<NigelS> bluekb: I'm sure KDE has some analog though
<bluekb> Joseph, if you have slocate installed, you can run "locate -r '/java$'"
<danbhfive> MatBoy: well, autoclean only removes old INSTALLATION files,  it doesn't remove the packages themselves.  If you want to remove packages, I would suggest playing with gtkorphan
<NigelS> Joseph: when you say find it do you mean how to install it or where it has installed to?
<mid5> Hi, anyone know something like internet explorer works in ubuntu?, i want to see some pages that only works with ie :s, and I questioned  me if there is a plugin or something like that
<peleg> anyone is familiar with vsftpd ?
<annonymouse> !kiba
<danh1> mid5: how about opera?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Joseph> NigelS: where it is installed to... I have this IDE that asks me each time it boots up where to find the Java Compiler
<annonymouse> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MatBoy> danbhfive, ok, thanks
<danh1> mid5: Or, why don't you create a virtual windows on ubuntu?
<MagoonD> eekrano, i saved it but it didnt say what location it saved it to
<annonymouse> does any onw know any think about kiba dock
<KillaKowalsk> quick ? where can I get the kwidget header file?
<danh1> Use kvm or qemu
<sponger> ch08r: what kind of interface? does the machine see it in the bios?
<NigelS> mid5: you can use someting like http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page to install IE in linux
<eekrano> MagoonD, default is usually desktop
<MagoonD> eekrano, its not on the desktop is it saved under /usr/share/themes?
<danbhfive> !IES4Linux | mid5
<ubotu> mid5: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<Shuggle> My login screen is always displayed in a differnt resolution than my regular desktop. can I fix this?
<ch08r> sponger: damn... cant remember ... i know it shows up in the bios ... almost positive it is ide... if you want me to reboot and check i can
<ch08r> sponger: i know it works in windows when i reboot
<NigelS> Joseph: some useful commands - dpkg -l lists installed packages so you can type dpkg -l *java* and dpkg -L to list the files it installs
<mid5> danh1,  mmm, it's good idea, i'll try whit it, but i think that if it does not work with super firefox, maybe does not work with opera
<ch08r> sponger: <--- dual boot
<bluekb> NigelS, well, my NVidia drivers came with a screen configuration utility.  That solved it.
<hfmls> danbhfive:  is this ok?
<hfmls> grub> root (hd0,0)
<hfmls> grub> setup (hd0
<bluekb> Thanks.  Why I didn't think to peruse the gui menus instead of look for a command line fix, I don't know.
<mid5> danh1, I have a virtual machine with windows
<sponger> really?
<Joseph> Thank you NigelS
<danbhfive> hfmls: doesn't look too bad
<mid5> but i don't like
<danbhfive> hfmls: you were missing a paranth at the end
<NigelS> Joseph: if you go to synaptic and find a package then you can right click on it and get its properties and that will tell you where the files are
<eekrano> MagoonD, did you click "save" or "export" ?
<sponger> ch08r post yur entire dmesg out put.
<hfmls> it says root hd0,1 in the page u gave me, but i think its 0.0 no? danbhfive yeah, bad paste.
<MagoonD> eekrano, there was only option for save theres not option for export
<NigelS> Joseph: i.e. dpkg -L sun-java6-jre
<CyanideD> can someone help me with getting my desktop on to my screen
<sdh> anybody know why wireless is broken in gutsy/64 on a thinkpad x61s?
<Joseph> NigelS: thank you again,  That will be usefull
<greenman> Hey, I need some help.  I just upgraded to gutsy gibbon and now I can't see any wireless networks.  It was fine before the upgrade...
<greenman> sdh: hey, I'm have the same problem on a gateway
<eekrano> MagoonD, you saved that from the "Appearances preferences" ?
<MagoonD> eekrano, yes
<sdh> greenman: i can see the networks, it just won't connect to wpa or wpa2
<NigelS> bluekb: yeah, it's awkward atm - one day xorg will "just work" but until that day of porcine abetted international travel
<danbhfive> hfmls: well, the first number corresponds to the number harddrive.  So if you only have 1 harddrive, then 0 is correct.  The second number corresponds to the partition that you installed ubuntu onto, so if you installed ubuntu onto the second partition, then 1 is correct
<pablin30> hello
<eekrano> MagoonD, if you go to the visual effects tab in there is "custom" checked off?
<greenman> sdh: hmm...  mine won't even see the networks. and it won't connect when I manually put the SSID in.
<pablin30> how to upgrade kernel in ubuntu 7.10
<monte> hey were can i find drivers for a lexmark x75 printer
<monte> ?
<CyanideD> !lash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CyanideD> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hfmls> danbhfive:  its the first partition, its 1-ext3, 2-swap, 3-ntfs
<hfmls> is it ok then ?
<MagoonD> eekrano, yes its checked to custom
<danbhfive> hfmls: where is windows?  ntfs?
<dogmeat> i upgraded to gusty (7.10) and my video went caput. i spent the last 3 days trying to resolve that, in between work, it was an incredibly bad situation.
<MagoonD> eekrano, should I check it to none?
<hfmls> yes
<eekrano> MagoonD, if you click preferenced right next to it does it open up the emerald themer?
<Liono> what will chmod 0700 /* will do?
<danbhfive> hfmls: yeah, then 0,0
<ch08r> sponger: k , posted
<eekrano> MagoonD, nope
<hfmls> ok
<hfmls> thank you
<hfmls> gonna teste
<hfmls> test
<greenman> Hey, I need some help.  I just upgraded to gutsy gibbon and now I can't see any wireless networks.  It was fine before the upgrade...
<hfmls> ty
<FloodBot2> hfmls: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danbhfive> np
<ch08r> sponger: if you want me to reboot so it may clear up the confusion with the HP external cd drive I can
<argnel> requiring a reboot to reconfigure a network interface is just plain wrong
<mid5> ubotu, NigelS danbhfive, it's like I want to find IES4Linux, I'll be some tests whit it, thanks
<MatBoy> I like Gutsy already directly :)
<sponger> ch08r send the paste url
<danbhfive> pablin30: which kernel are you trying to upgrade to?
<box-> is there a mobile version of ubuntu for phones ?
<box-> pda/smartphones
<MagoonD> eekrano, no it opens up compizconfig settings manager
<ch08r> sponger: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56161/
<NigelS> box-: nope, you can find customised versions of linux designed for phones - i.e. Qtopia based etc
<eekrano> MagoonD, haha, I don't think we have the same setup.... guess i'll have to restyle from scratch
<monte> does anyone kno where i can find drivers for lexmark printers
<MagoonD> eekrano, sorry I wasnt more help
<CyanideD> can someone help me with getting my desktop on to my screen
<pablin30> how to upgrade kernel in ubuntu 7.10?
<eekrano> MagoonD, no worries, thanks for trying
<hfmls> it worked like a glove :)
<hfmls> thank you.
<MagoonD> eekrano, take care bye
<slonbg> hi. if i want to run a script after all the services are started, but before login, where should i put it?
<NigelS> box-: actually it looks like a project has now been set up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<slonbg> !rc.local
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.local - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NigelS> box-: but I don't think it will be very far advanced
<hfmls> danisahne, it worked nice
<danbhfive> pablin30: which kernel are you trying to upgrade to?  one in the repos?  or the latest and greatest
<hfmls> danbhfive,
<danbhfive> !tab | hfmls tabs make it allot easier to type in names
<ubotu> hfmls tabs make it allot easier to type in names: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hfmls> not the tab problem
<hfmls> i forgot the ick
<pablin30> how to upgrade kernel in ubuntu 7.10?
<hfmls> nick
<rufus_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4338884
<rufus_> maybe someone can help?
<MatBoy> weird, gutsy is faster !!
<danbhfive> hfmls: but, im glad it worked  :)
<_Oz_> figgered out the themes
<_Oz_> thanks guys!
<_Oz_> remember: startup manager!
<hfmls> thak you
<hfmls> take care
<hfmls> bye
<MatBoy> MUCH ! faster
<_Oz_> might want to add that to the !usplash autoresponder
<Liono> i dont wan a user to see/copy/edit/change/write    any file other than present on his desktop. how can i do it. (but i want that user to use apps or play games.(doing that will change e.g games files as some games chage files when they are play))
<greenman> Hey, I need some help.  I just upgraded to gutsy gibbon and now I can't see any wireless networks.  It was fine before the upgrade...
<sponger> cho8r:which drive has the "goodwill hunting dvd in it"?
<hfmls> have to go back to windows, so i can use hdmi danbhfive
<sponger> ata7.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H22L, 1.02, max UDMA/66
<hfmls> do u know how to use hdmi?
<slonbg> i have this problem, that upon bootup my wifi connects to some "alien" network, eve if I have made it to manual config and specifically entered my essid, etc. every time i need to /etc/init.d/network restart in order to force it to reconnect to my net. so i want to make a script which does just that before login screen appears
<ch08r> sponger: that was the external, which is off now
<_Oz_> greenman: which wireless card?  gutsy doesn't support some of the wireless drivers that feisty did...
<danbhfive> hfmls: no, I don't know what it is actually
<Liono> i dont wan a user to see/copy/edit/change/write    any file other than present on his desktop. how can i do it. (but i want that user to use apps or play games.(doing that will change e.g games files as some games chage files when they are play))
<greenman> _Oz_: I'm not sure.  It's a gateway laptop...
<sponger> cho8r" reboot with that external device disconnected and no disc in the drive
<sponger> ch08r and then repost dmesg output
<_Oz_> greenman: didjoo look at the laptop compatibility page?
<ch08r> sponger: k brb
<hfmls> hdmi output danbhfive like dvi, but with audio
<danbhfive> Liono: you have to learn about linux permissions in general, and chmod and chown
<_Oz_> greenman, see below:
<_Oz_> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<greenman> No, where is it?  I figured that if it gave me the option to upgrade, then it was probably safe to do so.  :P
<Magictv> hello
<_Oz_> Yeah, Gutsy lost some of the wireless support that Feisty had, unfortunately.
<Liono> danbhfive ok
<bluekb> Ok, another question.  I seem to have lost the ability to use my sound device.  Any ideas how to get my sound back?
<_Oz_> Can you just plug into a wired network from now on?
<Magictv> could someone tell me what I can do about this please im a little confused
<Magictv> tom@tom-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Magictv> [sudo] password for tom:
<danbhfive> hfmls: ah, I see, I have a webcam that I have to boot into windows for, too
<_Oz_> That's the simplest fix...
<bluekb> It could either be because of a killed game, or a second X session.
<danbhfive> Magictv: just type in your password
<greenman> nope, no wired in my house.  This is going to majorly suck if that's the case.  They really should warn you.  This is my friends computer
<Magictv> do i need to hit enter before it?
<hfmls> oh, ok.
<greenman> I convinced him to switch to linux
<_Oz_> greenman: bummer
<Magictv> it wont let me type on that line you see
<danbhfive> Magictv: since it's a password, it hides what you are typing
<hfmls> who uses hdmi? i need to setup hdmi output please, any help?
<Magictv> is a sudo password the same as my login paasswor
<Magictv> doh
<_Oz_> I recommend plugging in to a cat-5 cable and letting gutsy download all its updates
<Magictv> lol i'm stupid
<_Oz_> then, maybe wireless will work
<Magictv> sorted
<Magictv> thanks very very much
<danbhfive> np
<MatBoy> what is your guys opinion about what version on a 64 bits processort ? AMD64 or the normal I386 ?
<CyanideD> anyone know how to get my desktop on to my tv again i had it when i was on windows, i have a nivdia 6200 graphics crad
<camba> htmls, can you be more specific?
<pike_> !tv| CyanideD
<ubotu> CyanideD: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<hfmls> yes
<hfmls> i need to setup hdmi
<hfmls> video + audio
<hfmls> so i can watc in my hdtv
<greenman> Does anyone else maybe have this problem and maybe have fixed it.  I can't leave my friend without wireless and I'd really hate for hiim to have to go back to windows...
<ch08r> sponger:k, back
<KristianDK> Hello! I just started to get my backup, when i found out the zip file with all my *legally* bought music files was corrupted, i bought them with iTunes, so i guess i cant redownload them, is there any way to fix the zipfile?
<MatBoy> AMD64 is not faster as far as I know
<hfmls> i gotta say its the only thing that makes me have a wnxp ripper instalation with 60mb ram consumption with a windows folder with 400 mb :D
<ch08r> sponger: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56164/
<sponger> cool
<sponger> lookiung
<camba> htmls, what video card do you have?
<danbhfive> greenman: have you tried just reinstalling the wireless?
<camba> is it configured?
<greenman> danbhfive: how?
<danbhfive> !who > camba
<danbhfive> greenman: did it just work out of the box before I take it?
<greenman> I just found something.  There is a lot of errors in dmesg.  concerning bcm43xx
<greenman> error microcode bcm43xx_microcode5.fw not available or load failed
<greenman> danbhfive: yeah, it worked on feisty and edgy without doing anything
<astro76> greenman: go to system > admin > restricted drivers manager, and check the box next to broadcom
<hfmls> camba intel onboard, sorry its hfmls :) mobile express
<hfmls> driver in ubuntu detections is Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<loa> How can i change font and font size in skype?
<greenman> hmm  I have to install linux-restricted-modules first
<greenman> crap, but I don't have internet from which to install that...
<sponger> ata7.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H22L, 1.02, max UDMA/66
<kotsu> 'Lo, I'm back again. My GRUB is still messed up, but using "boot from hard disk," I got ubuntu running. Now I can't get my sound to work.
<sponger> is that it?
<CVD-PR> sup
<danbhfive> kotsu: that doesn't sound like a grub problem
<ch08r> sponger: to my knowledge
<ch08r> sponger: that is what it shows up as in bios
<sponger> ch08r: post this
<sponger> sudo lshw -C disk
<greenman> astro76: what would that instruction do?  I can't do it because I don't have that package...
<kotsu> danbhfive: I'm not saying it is
<astro76> greenman: it will make the wireless work... can't you plug into ethernet temporarily?
<ch08r> sponger: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56166/
<hfmls> camba r u there?
<greenman> hmm...  let me see
<kotsu> danbhfive: to explain why I mentioned that - I was in here earlier asking about my GRUB. It's still broken, I'm saying I have a new issue.
<kristjan_> is there any good hardware manufacturer who's usb mouse are supported for linux?
<BenDrake> hey there all
<rufus_> wow i had no idea ubuntu was so hard to configure with bootloading
<camba> drunk but I'm here
<pike_> kristjan_: most all
<kbrooks> rufus_, its not
<gonzoism> why do i always have to kill NetworkManager and NetworkManagerDispatcher to get internet to work ?
<kbrooks> rufus_, only in eccentric cases
<danbhfive> kotsu: oh, ok, well, if ubuntu is starting, doesn't that mean its working?
<sponger> hang on
<kristjan_> pike_: I browsed around, for example logitech never lists linux as compatible os with their mouse
<ch08r> sponger: k
<hfmls> cambalol, do u know how to?
<pike_> kristjan_: ive used any number of mice never had a problem. generic microsoft mouse will work. heck the bluetoock mouse keyboard combo will work
<pike_> bluetoock/bluetooth
<annonymouse> does any one know how to fix this error http://pastebin.ca/905763
<rufus_> kbrooks, its proving to be with two different distros
<pike_> annonymouse: sudo apt-get install pygtk
<annonymouse> thanks
<kotsu> danbhfive: If I boot up, XP starts up immediately. If I put in the linux disk, and boot from hard drive, only then can I get to GRUB. Probably fixable, not worrying about it right now
<kotsu> Now I'm looking for sound help
<annonymouse> couldnt find the package
<danbhfive> kotsu: well, I can help with the grub, I can't help with the sounds
<pike_> annonymouse: yeah that not the right name
<annonymouse> what is the right name
<rufus_> pythongtk?
<JosiahW> does anybody know what vga and qvga is for windows mobile?
<camba> annonymouse, apt-get install python-gtk2-dev python-gtk2
<Lossif> is there a graphical way to search for an nfs server on gutsy?
<pike_> annonymouse: python-gtk-1.2  note though the 1.2 and the script is looking for 2.0 so..
<Lossif> similar to "network neighborhood"?
 * Lossif is an ubuntu noob...
<annonymouse> pike i dont understand
<sponger> cho8t: its really wierd
<pike_> annonymouse: er just grab python-gtk2
<sponger> what kernel are you running
<Scunizi> Lossif, Places/Network
<danbhfive> Lossif: does Places > Network work for you?
<xeom> how can i make ubuntu always use 1 sound card everytime I start it up it decides to use a different card
<Lossif> ahhh...
<xeom> and cant figure out how to switch between them once im in
<mjw-> xeom do you want it to use the second card at all?
<silverblade> Strange problem... if i "safely remove" an SD memory card from my card reader it says it was unmounted but couldnt eject... why is this?
<Scunizi> system/preferances/sound xeom
<Lossif> Scunizi: thanks alot!
<ch08r> sponger: kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<Scunizi> Lossif, np
<Lossif> danbhfive: thanks alot!
<danbhfive> np
<ch08r> sponger: yea... that is why i am sooo confused... know other ppl have the issue but can seem to find a fix anywhere
<ch08r> sponger: have looked all over the internet
<mjw-> xeom never mind, i saw your second message
<xeom> Scunizi:I have those set but it ignores them. mjw:Not really just need havn't decided which one yet
<ch08r> sponger: and forums ... that is what lead me here
<mjw-> xeom the simple way is to blacklist the driver module of the card you don't want to use
<DarthSOup> question: I installed a couple apps and my screen went black saying no input...I've tried to restart, but every time I get to the point where I would see the login screen, the input dies
<sponger> ch08r
<sponger> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-605089.html
<sponger> it may bbe a bug and you may have to switch off the ata_piix module...
<lapisdecor> Question: How can I use ssh without giving shell access as a way to share a disk across my network (a school) and the internet, and avoiding the hassle of samba and nfs?
<ch08r> sponger: i tried that ... didnt seem to do anything... but i may of did it wrong
<silverblade> what an original name.
<Bryan> How do you enable roaming mode on a PPC for gutsy
<sponger> ch08r: did you see this:http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-580745.html
<greenman_> Okay, So Clicked on that button in restricted driver box
<Administrator> silverblade, pardon
<DarthSOup> question: I installed a couple apps and my screen went black saying no input...I've tried to restart, but every time I get to the point where I would see the login screen, the input dies
<silverblade> i said, what an original name.
<greenman_> But now it's asking for a firmware
<icesword> yeah
<ch08r> sponger: no... reading through it right now
<greenman_> So I enabled broadcomm but now it's asking me for the firmware location
<greenman_> I don't know where to look for this.
<icesword> silverblade, is x-chat 2 for windows good
<greenman_> Does anyone know?
<silverblade> eh its been a while since i used it on Windows but it was ok
<afkk> how do i delete all my mail from ssh with mailx?
<greenman_> It says I can download from the internet if anyone knows
<afkk> or just delete all my mail
<Bryan> How do you enable roaming mode on a PPC for gutsy
<lapisdecor> please bip when someone answers :D
<danbhfive> !wireless | greenman_ see if any of this helps
<ubotu> greenman_ see if any of this helps: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DarthSOup> question: I installed a couple apps and my screen went black saying no input...I've tried to restart, but every time I get to the point where I would see the login screen, the input dies
<lapisdecor> (that would be nice, a bot wich message ppl when someone answers them
<icesword> DarthSOup, driver conflict?
<sponger> what apps?
<DarthSOup> I don't know...that's why I came here
<Dr_willis> sounds to me like driver/update/kernel update, and video drivers dident get updated.
<DarthSOup> how would I go about fixing it?
<Dr_willis> reinstalling the video drivers,  would be where i would start
<Bryan> How do you enable roaming mode (wifi)  on a PPC for gutsy
<DarthSOup> I don't know the command line very well...can somebody help me?
<icesword> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<annonymouse> does any one know in kiba-dock how to put a link to my home folder
<lapisdecor> Refrasing question: How do I limit ssh functionality so stays on a limited share and gives no shell?
<DarthSOup> Dr_willis: would you help me do it through the command line?
<sponger> DArthSOup: sudo apt-get update
<DarthSOup> just that?
<sponger> at least make sure everything is ther
<Dr_willis> DarthSOup,  totally depends on your video card. and how you installed the drivers for it befor.
<ch08r> sponger: soo.. what do you recommend ?
<ch08r> sponger: just tried the command "sudo mknod /dev/scd0 b 22 0"
<icesword> DarthSOup, simplest way  is to reinstall
<ch08r> sponger: didnt work
<greenman_> okay this is just stupid, in the howto for the card that I have it says it's the howto is not supported anymore
<greenman_> it says to use the restrited driver manager to install the firmware
<Dr_willis> lapisdecor,   I think you are confusing unrelated  things/terms .. What exactly do you want to do with ssh?
<sponger> ch08r: yeah.... that wont work...
<deniz_> i have dial-up internet, a built-in ethernet port in motherboard and a wired router...i have cable from mobo eth to router and another cable to the eth of my laptop how do i get the dial-up internet to work and be "seen" as high speed on the laptop?
<rufus_> kbrooks, its proving to be with two different distros
<greenman_> but it doesn't say anything about where to find the stupid firmware
<rufus_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4338884
<rufus_> maybe someone can help?
<ch08r> sponger: soo what do you recommend to do?
<lapisdecor> Dr_willis: I whant to use it as a sharing folder without giving any root acess
<danbhfive> rufus_: are you trying to fix grub?
<Dr_willis> lapisdecor,  for a linux to linux system - you can use the fuse tool known as 'sshfs' to mount a remote ssh macine locally
<[dcr]> Hey, how could I go about installing Windows XP without overwriting Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !info sshfs
<ubotu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2.1 (gutsy), package size 34 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Bryan> How do you enable roaming mode (wifi)  on a PPC install of gutsy
<lapisdecor> Dr_willis: I have a small network protected by a router, used by children, and I dont want to use nfs or samba
<danbhfive> [dcr]: I would use the ubuntu disc to get a fat32 partition for windows, then install windows, then use the ubunbu disk to fix grub
<sponger> ch08r try ide_generic
<lapisdecor> I will search for it, thank you. By the way the ssh way to share seems much more actractive :-)
<greenman> This is so frustrating!
<Dr_willis> lapisdecor,  sshfs is slower then samba, or nfs.
<Dr_willis> lapisdecor,  but it does work decently well.
<greenman> just tell me where to download the firmware.  Have to search all over the internet
<lapisdecor> but probably works outside the network
<ch08r> sponger: how would i go about doing that
<jhend60> ok how do i reconfigure video
<jhend60> in ubuntu
<[dcr]> danbhfive: is there a wiki or any instructions i could print out for this method because I'm not going to remember how so easily, and im not sure how to fix a grub using the disc, ?
<|twiser|> E: Type '“deb' is not known on line 44 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<|twiser|> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<jhend60> what is the command to reconfigure the video
<lapisdecor> the kids can acess the files at home, no?
<ch08r> sponger: looking on google nothing in the top few entries
<|twiser|> i dont understand this?
<carlos> Hi all, is there anyway to download the Rphanter3 theme for gtk? I tried searching in many .look.org pages but i don't fin it...
<danbhfive> !fixgrub | [dcr]
<ubotu> [dcr]: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_willis> |twiser|,  i would guess thers a typo on line 44
<hobbs> |twiser|: you copied the quotes. :)
<jhend60> what is the command to reconfigure video
<lapisdecor> that way I would only need a limited account for the kids to access their work
<[dcr]> So
<[dcr]> Run Ubuntu disc to create a FAT32 partition ?
<Dr_willis> lapisdecor,  accessing a remote box over the internet.. sshfs may be the best tool for that.
<[dcr]> Don't most Windows XP install discs write straight to the first partition though?
<danbhfive> jhend60: sudo dpkg-reonfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sponger> cho8r: try putting this in /etc/modules
<sponger>  ide-generic
<annonymouse> does any one use kiba-dock here
<lapisdecor> ok I'm locating it :-) thanks a lot
<billenium> for some reason i can't hard link /var/www/ to a folder on my desktop. Whats wrong?
<astro76> billenium: is home a different partition?
<ch08r> sponger: then reboot?
<hobbs> billenium: you can't hard link directories period.
<danbhfive> [dcr]: not in my experience, but I have found the windows partitioner to suck very badly, that's why I suggested to use the ubuntu disk
<billenium> why not?
<sponger> ch08r: i pmd you so i woulnd flood the room
<astro76> billenium: what you want is a symbolic link
<[dcr]> okay thank you danbhfive, i'll try this out
<Dr_willis> Its the way links work. ;)
<sponger> and then yeah reboot
<hobbs> billenium: filesystem/VFS restriction that's been around for longer than linux has existed. :)
<jrod> HELP--whats the best music/media player and how do i get it?
<jhend60> thanks
<billenium> how do i link the 2 together?
<sponger> ch08r: get taht?
<hobbs> (mostly it's to make sure that the directory tree stays a tree...)
<ch08r> sponger: yea... didnt notice it before
<Dr_willis> !best | jrod
<ubotu> jrod: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<billenium> !link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about link - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> jrod,  totally depends on your needs. I tend to use bmpx
<astro76> billenium: ln -s /var/www/ ~/Desktop/
<Schmao-Fmao> Hi everyone, I'm running into a problem booting up the Ubuntu Live CD, it freezes up at the line "squashfs: version 3.2-UBUNTU (2007/07/26) Phillip Lougher"... If I mash the keyboard, then the bootup continues.  Anyone had this problem before??
<billenium> ah thnx
<Shuggle> I'm trying mondorescue, what would my dvd drive's /dev entry be?
<ch08r> sponger: k ... i am rebooting now
<Schmao-Fmao> Shuggle, my guess is /dev/scd#.  But I'm not sure about that
<cheesypieces> hi guys, can anyone tell me what may be causing my theme customisation window to go blank after i try to change anything?
<astro76> Shuggle: /dev/dvd probably exists as a link to the actual device
<Shuggle> thanks, i'll try that
<jrod> dr_willis: mostly mp3s and video... something that has pretty visualizations...
<Schmao-Fmao> jrod, I like vlc.  It has codecs for pretty much any video format you can think of and it's quite simple
<j_humphrey> is it easy to change between kde and gnome?
<weltschmerz>  error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb (--unpack):
<weltschmerz>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation
<Dr_willis> jrod,  i dont care about eyecandy much. i tend to play video in vlc, or mplayer. and mp3 in bmpx
<weltschmerz> Errors were encountered while processing:
<weltschmerz> anyone?
<hobbs> has anyone turned up a solution for problems like https://launchpad.net/bugs/187320 https://launchpad.net/bugs/137734 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4336627 that doesn't involve rebuilding ALSA locally?
<Dr_willis> j_humphrey,  on the login screen theres a menu/sessions item . pick the desktop you wish to use.
<j_humphrey> thanks
<Dr_willis> j_humphrey,  some themes make that item a bit harder to find  then other themes.
<hobbs> After N years I just moved from building my own kernel to running the one that Ubuntu ships, and yet cx88-alsa from ubuntu can't talk to snd-pcm from ubuntu, as though they weren't even built from the same tree.
<ch08r> sponger: damn... still didnt work
<Pelo> hobbs, do you realy think we are gonna click and read 3 links to find out what you are talking about ?
<sponger> ch08r: a
<rufus_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4338884
<rufus_> maybe someone can help?
<pr0nGuy> why is my printer options different in Linux and Windows?  I can't find anything to put more than one slide on a page.  I'd prefer not to have to boot to Windows to print
<Pelo> rufus_,  give us a brief summary of your problem
<hobbs> Pelo: I've got an idea for you, maybe next time you can wait more than 30 seconds before you start acting like a COMPLETE FUCKING COCKSUCKER
<sponger> ch08r: damn... i dunnoo.  i know ther e is some trouble with some ata dvdram drive ... i gott go!
<booh> yo.
<booh> got a question
<ch08r> sponger: wait... any more suggestions?
 * Pelo has freinds in the channel 
<Pelo> booh, ask it
<ch08r> sponger: or do you know somebody else who would know???
<Dr_willis> pr0nGuy,  i recall some  extra printing tools  in linux that let me have all sorts of extra printing options.  Not sure what print options you ar refering to exactly however.
<Dr_willis> !info xppp
<ubotu> Package xppp does not exist in gutsy
<Schmao-Fmao> Hi everyone, I'm running into a problem booting up the Ubuntu Live CD, it freezes up at the line "squashfs: version 3.2-UBUNTU (2007/07/26) Phillip Lougher"... If I mash the keyboard, then the bootup continues.  Anyone had this problem before?
<Dr_willis> what was the name of that tool.. xpp or somthing
<booh> Pelo, I have this laptop with windows on it. but the hard drive is dying/dead. I'm interested in installing Ubuntu, but the drivers I have, and the drivers on the support site don't support Linux. Only Windows OS's
<Pelo> Schmao-Fmao, I recommend you use the alternate isntall cd ot install ubuntu
<booh> will this cause a problem?
<Odd-rationale> Schmao-Fmao: Mash the keyboard?
<pr0nGuy> Dr_willis: I'm trying to print a .ppt file and have multiple slides on one page.
<booh> or should the Windows drivers work just fine?
<Schmao-Fmao> Pelo, I'm not trying to install ubuntu
<misc--> hi, I was wondering if it was possible for filesystems (ext3 in particular) to have a callback function of some sort so when a file is modified, it calls a script to do something?
<ch08r> is there anyone in this channel who knows alot about ubuntu i am having a problem with my cd drive... was talking with sponger and he didnt know... please only experts reply
<elm1> help, hey peeps i need to kno how to view all mount points that have ever been created
<elm1> help, hey peeps i need to kno how to view all mount points that have ever been created
<Schmao-Fmao> I'm serving the live CD off NFS so that client machines can boot over the network
<Schmao-Fmao> elm1: Try the command "df"??
<Dr_willis> !info xpp  | pr0nGuy    try this tool? i used it years ago for lots of special jobs
<ubotu> pr0nguy    try this tool? i used it years ago for lots of special jobs: xpp (source: xpp): X Printing Panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-cvs20050828-1 (gutsy), package size 57 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Pelo> booh, most driver are already in the kernel, so you won'T need extra drivers,  to make sure there are no major issues with your laptop model I recommend you check in this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and also lookup your laptop model in the forum
<ch08r> is there anyone in this channel who knows alot about ubuntu i am having a problem with my cd drive... was talking with sponger and he didnt know... please only experts reply
<Dr_willis> pr0nGuy,  i dont even know what a .ppt file is. :) so cant help ya much miore then that.
<Schmao-Fmao> Odd-rationale: Yes, mash the keyboard, as in I hold down CTRL, ALT, hit a lot of keys...
<ubuntufreak> Whats the difference between the normal and alternate versions of Ubuntu 7.10
 * MatBoy has reached 3,4Ghz :)
<Pelo> booh,  btw , if your laptop's hdd is warn down , using ubuntu won'T fix that
<Odd-rationale> Schmao-Fmao: Lol. After that it works?
<booh> ha, yes i understand that
<Dr_willis> ubuntufreak,  normal has a live desktop. alternative is a text based installer only
<booh> Pelo: I need a new HD
<ch08r> is there anyone in this channel who knows alot about ubuntu i am having a problem with my cd drive... was talking with sponger and he didnt know... please only experts reply
<Schmao-Fmao> Odd-rationale: Well, it gets past that step. :P
<hobbs> ubuntufreak: regular comes with the live system and live installer. alternate comes with the old text debian-installer system, but will work on a little machine :)
<booh> but there will be no OS installed on it
<Schmao-Fmao> Odd-rationale: I'm actually not sure which key combination does it, heh
<Pelo> ubuntufreak, not different version of ubuntu , just different intaller cd,   alt is txt based, no live desktop to try out firs
<booh> So I was looking into Ubunto, Pelo
<Joseph> Hi, I'm trying to compile and run my first C++ program using G++, could anyone help?
<elm1> help, hey peeps i need to kno how to view all mount points that have ever been created
<elm1> hm, no go wat happened was i had changed the mount point for one of my externals but there was an error in the mount point so now ubuntu is saying it can mount because of that error
<booh> Thanks for the link
<fsufitch> does anybody know how to add more voices to festival? i hate to see microsoft voice being able to do that and me not ;)
<Schmao-Fmao> elm1, try /etc/fstab
<Dr_willis> Joseph,  You have installed the build-essential package?
<Pelo> booh, I understand, your original statement was just a bit akward
<ubuntufreak> Pelo,hobbs,Dr_willis: Thanks for the info
<pr0nGuy> Dr_willis: It's proprietary software called Powerpoint found in M$ Office.  It's most popular equivalent in open source would be Open Office Presentation which has the file format .odp.
<hobbs> Schmao-Fmao: I'm guessing that it has nothing to do with what keys you press, and it's just getting the keyboard interrupts that's making things move along. Happens sometimes when there are IRQ routing problems
<Joseph> Dr_Willis: I do not believe so
<elm1> that gives me all the mount points for drives currently mounted
<Schmao-Fmao> hobbs: Are there flags I can turn on for the Ubuntu Live bootup to be more verbose?
<elm1> but not the ones i cant mount
<ch08r> is there anyone in this channel who knows alot about ubuntu i am having a problem with my cd drive... was talking with sponger and he didnt know... please only experts reply
<hobbs> Schmao-Fmao: you might try booting your system with various workaround kernel flags like noapic and pci=noapci
<Dr_willis> Joseph,  well thats step 1 then. you dont even have a full compuler installed without it
<Schmao-Fmao> hobbs: I've tried that already
<bruenig> ch08r: there are no experts on #ubuntu
<Pelo> Schmao-Fmao, if you are using the dvd instead of the cd you also have the alternate texte based installer on there that you can use
<ch08r> bruenig: as i can tell....
<Joseph> !build-essential package
<Schmao-Fmao> Pelo: I'm not trying to install ubuntu :) I just need to use the live OS
<Pelo> Schmao-Fmao, carry on then
<icesword> ch08r, just ask, if someone knows,he will answer
<Schmao-Fmao> I have a prebuilt disk image, which I plan to copy directly to the hard drive using netcat
<Dr_willis> Joseph,  'build-essential' is the package name
<Schmao-Fmao> The live OS is just a bootstrap step
<elm1> guys any word, i need to FIX a MOUNT POINT for an external
<Schmao-Fmao> elm1, I'm not sure, try the "umount" command on the device, e.g. umount /dev/sdb1
<deniz__> <deniz_> how do i "a small edit in /etc/sysctl.conf"?
<deniz__> <deniz_> in other words add two lines
<deniz__> <deniz_> im trying to add the following lines:
<deniz__> <deniz_> net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding=1
<deniz__> <deniz_> net.ipv4.conf.all.forwarding=1
<ch08r> I am pretty sure this is a known bug... but i may be wrong... my cdrom returns when i try ti mount it " mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist "
<elm1> its not recognizing so i dont kno the path for it
<Dr_willis> deniz_,  use a text editor on that file.
<Pelo> elm1, try lsusb and blkid in the terminal
<riba1> ok, back from printer install
<Schmao-Fmao> ch08r, is it in your /dev folder?
<hobbs> anyway, in case anyone cares to attempt being useful, the issue I have is a "disagrees about symbol" conflict between two modules Ubuntu ships (specifically cx88_alsa from hardy linux-image-2.6.24-8-generic and snd-pcm from hardy linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-8-generic but it doesn't appear to be a hardy problem so much as a build problem)
<riba1> just in case somebody like me needs to install the brother printer mfc
<deniz__> Dr_willis, wat would i type in terminal...isnt it a gedit thing?
<riba1> install lpr driver then install the cups wrapper like the brother site sasy
<Dr_willis> deniz_,  theres dozens of editors you can use.. 'sudo nano /path/to/whatever'  is one way
<elm1> no joy gives me my ntfs, ext and swap
<ch08r> Schmao-Fmao: nope
<danbhfive> hobbs: #ubuntu+1 for hardy discussion
<ch08r> Schmao-Fmao: but shows up in my dmesg
<Pelo> elm1, make sure the external is powered on
<Schmao-Fmao> If you type in lspci, does it show up?
<ch08r> Yep
<|twiser|> when you download off here it goes to a download folder what is the path  to find that directory i got a dcc off here and cant find it
<sa1> Hello all
<Schmao-Fmao> Now if you type in lspci -n, you should see some numerical output
<Schmao-Fmao> and paste the line corresponding to your CDROM drive in the following webpage
<fsufitch> question, pplz: i'm trying to set up festival with a different voice than the default one, but i can't find anythign that says it's possible; IS it possible? and if so, how can i do it/ where can i get more voices?
<elm1> whenever i turn it on, i wait and then i get this message...
<booh> Pelo: yeah, I see that now. sorry about that..
<Darkmystere> Lol i cant get my Caps for the cube to go into place >.>
<Joseph> Dr_Willis: okay, I have build-essential: now what
<Schmao-Fmao> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ <- plug in your lspci -n output there
<Schmao-Fmao> That should give you the name of the driver you need.
<Dr_willis> Joseph,  find a few "C tutorials" and start codeing :)
<Pelo> |twiser|, for xchat the default download dir is  in /home/username/.xchat  , the dot infront of the folder name indicates it is hidden
<Dr_willis> !C
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<saxofoner> I  compiled and installed ALSA and it completely ruined my sound, the OS no longer "sees" the sound card at all.
<rael> HI I'm having some trouble installing non free stuff from the medibuntu website...when I get to this command it never connects  wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O-
<Schmao-Fmao> wow, ubotu doesn't know anything about C =D
<justinmiller87> I just ran a program with gksudo and I got a script that is of concern to me. Here is the screenshot: http://www.justinandlindseymiller.com/screenshots/terminal.png
<Dr_willis> !C++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<riba1> anybody knows what's up with openoffice in ubuntustudio?
<Joseph> Dr_willis: I've got my helloworld.cpp -- how do I compile from command line? g++ <filename> ?
<jrod> HELP--how do i get the kiba-dock?
<riba1> only has the writer...
<riba1> impress and draw are missing
<Dr_willis> Joseph,  try it and see. I dont code in C much more then doing ./configure and so forth for  source i download.
<riba1> repos don't have 2.3
<Schmao-Fmao> Anyone know how to make the Ubuntu bootup more verbose?
<Schmao-Fmao> I need to find why my startup is hanging
<elm1> im gonna restart and c if i can get the error message again to show u guys
<Dr_willis>  Joseph  thats why i said to track down a tutorial or 2
<ch08r> Schmao-Fmao: sry I gave you the wrong response ... it doesnt show up in lspci... or not to my knowledge
<elm1> be rite back
<Pelo> brb , guy, gone to get some desert
<riba1> I mean, default ones non-free included
<sp219> Hi. I have a question. I have Ubuntu 7.10 installed, and have installed xfce4. How, without any Xserver running, can I start X with an xfce session ONLY? Thanks!
<saxofoner> jrod: don't, get Avant window navigator
<Schmao-Fmao> ch08r, but it shows up in dmesg? How weird .. any IDE controllers or the like in your lspci?
<Joseph> Dr_willis: I tried and it worked without problems, but I did not see anything... I will try to figure this out
<Dr_willis> sp219,  Somthing seemed odd about the way you prased that.. X starts a X server.. Unless of course you are using vnc.
<Schmao-Fmao> also some motherboards don't work with IDE optical drives
<profoX`> Can someone with Ubuntu Hardy confirm if this bug is fixed or not? https://bugs.launchpad.net/mixxx/+bug/183011 just install mixxx and check if there's a "JACK" option in the sound API combobox in the settings window
<deniz__> Dr_willis, thx
<rael> it gets to this point 99% [Connecting to packages.freecontrib.org (34.52.53.34)]     but  it never connects
<danbhfive> !hardy | profoX`
<ubotu> profoX`: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<sp219> Dr_willis: basically, i want a command that will start a brand new xfce session.
<ch08r> Schmao-Fmao: yea that is what was weird to me... it shows up in dmesg , but not in lspci
<profoX`> danbhfive: oh, i'll take it there
<deniz__> Dr_willis, one more thing clients is wat the comp that will get the internet?
<ch08r> Schmao-Fmao: it is definitly not in lspci
<Dr_willis> sp219,   start it where?  a new desktop?
<deniz__> is wat? the comp...*
<sp219> Dr_willis: (Without using the graphical login screen -- just from a command line)
<riba1> openoffice anyone? :)
<Dr_willis> sp219,  you want to spawn a new X session that runs xfce, on  a new tty? so alt-ctrl-F8 gets to the new session?
<deniz__>  Then move on to the clients:
<Schmao-Fmao> ch08r, is it a pretty new model of drive?  I've had a similar problem when my SATA hard drives wouldn't be recognized by an older kernel, but my only solution was to go to a newer kernel :P
<sp219> Dr_willis: ? I currently have no GUI running. I want to start xfce, instead of gnome which launces with startx
<deniz__>     *
<deniz__>       Unconfigure all network cards:
<ch08r> Schmao-Fmao: and to answer your question. I believe it is Ctrl+Alt+F1 , when you are booting
<elm1> ya ha,
<Dr_willis> sp219,  You can make a .xinitrc that will launch whatever you want. :)
<sp219> Dr_willis: yes. A new X session that has xfce
<Schmao-Fmao> ch08r, I already have all those messages on :) I want even more messages
<Dr_willis> sp219,  i forget what  starts XFCE desktop however.
<simps> Hello all. I am having this problem: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? ;x
<sp219> Dr_willis: how do i do that
<Dr_willis> sp219,  that will make startx, just run xfce.
<deniz__> a guide is telling me to run terminal commands on the clients....is that the computer that gives internet or takes? i asume its the one that takes but i need to be sure
<ch08r> Schmao-Fmao: no the drive is not that new... and I have the newest kernal
<sp219> simps: you probably have updater running
<ch08r> kernel**
<Dr_willis> sp219,  make a file named .xinitrc  put whatever commands ya want in it.
<sp219> simps: or something else that installs
<sp219> ok, thanks Dr_willis
<sp219> i'll open a new tty and try it
<jrod> saxofoner: ya but kiba is prettier
<Schmao-Fmao> ch084, Basically I can tweak the scripts in the initrd.gz, but when it's loading the squashfs it just hangs at that one line and I can't debug it very well
<Tonren> My keyboard randomly stops working in X11.  Right now I'm typing on irssi on one of the virtual terminals.  I had to hit Alt + SysRq + R to make the Ctrl + Alt + F1 work.  This has happened before.  X11 functions perfectly fine, but the keyboard completely stops responding.  Can anyone help?
<simps> sp219, hm like synaptic?
<sp219> simps: ye
<Odd-rationale> exec startsfce43
<mad_max02> is there any way to automatically mount eSata HDD ??
<weltschmerz> how can i destroy a partially installed package so that apt-get won't keep trying to finish installing it?
<Odd-rationale> *startxfce4
<sp219> Dr_willis: wait, what file do i put the commands in?
<simps> sp219, ;o it works, thanks ;D
<Schmao-Fmao> ch08r: I'm pretty clueless about your problem, I'd personally try updating the BIOS :P
<nohla> question: how can i show my country in my IRC info. (I know, I am a dumb girl who dont know speak in English very well))
<Tonren> Whoa, bizarre... I turned on Compiz and it started working again.
<rael> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg  Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (34.52.53.34), connection timed out
<rael> this site is down I thnk
<|twiser|> hey pelo, ok i found that directory but the file was not in there and that is the destination folder, also its 700mg so kinda dont wanna re get
<ch08r> Schmao-Fmao: can you paste the output... i can look at it... and word from the wise dont try to help if you dont know what you are doing... if it is showing up in the dmesg and works in windows just fine the BIOS has nothing to do with it
<rael> anyone know a diffwerent site
<danbhfive> rael: why are you using freecontrib?
<|twiser|> i did /dcc list and it was downloading tho
<danbhfive> !medibuntu | rael
<ubotu> rael: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<|twiser|> jus dont know where it went
<rael> I was followin the instructions at medibuntu
<elm1> OK the error message i get is unable to mount volume "OH12" details mount_point cannot contain the following characters newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR(usually /)
<elm1> OK the error message i get is unable to mount volume "OH12" details mount_point cannot contain the following characters newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR(usually /)
<jrod> can anyone help me get the kiba-dock?
<sp219> I have just one more question. I have an X server running on display 0. How do i kill it? i tried sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Sindacious> I'll find you >_>
<elm1> i need to either fix the mount point, or make like it was never there
<Schmao-Fmao> ch08r, I'm at home, the computers are at work.  The hang occurs at the line: "squashfs: version 3.2-UBUNTU (2007/07/26) Phillip Lougher"
<Schmao-Fmao> I didn't know you had it working on windows
<elm1> thoughts?
<sp219> I have just one more question. I have an X server running on display 0. How do i kill it? i tried sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Starnestommy> sp219: sudo kill `pidof Xorg`
<Starnestommy> elm1: it could be a syntax error in /etc/fstab
<rael> is there an alternate site for the files?
<deniz__> plz sum1 answer
<elm1> it doesnt register in fstab tho
<hobbs> elm1: that could be a udev persistence thing, let me see if I can dig up where that would be kept
<deniz__> client=computer that receives?
<elm1> thanks hobbs, please
<sp219> Starnestommy: i just tried it, it returns the usage of the 'kill' command
<ch08r> Schmao-Fmao: are you using a live-disc? or is that your install?
<danbhfive> sp219: try sudo pkill
<Odd-rationale> deniz__: Yes. But a computer can be its own host and client at the same time
<Schmao-Fmao> ch08r: It's a live disc, I'm serving it over NFS
<Starnestommy> sp219: remember the ` (backtick) symbols
<deniz__> Odd-rationale, but im talking bout routing an internet connection so the client would be the receiver, right?
<ch08r> Schmao-Fmao: what are you specs? specfically the GPU
<sp219> Starnestommy: yeah, i did that. I tried pidof Xorg alone, and nothing was returned -- which probably explains it. anyway, i did what danbhfive suggested (sudo pkill Xorg) and i think it worked
<nohla> question: how can i show my country in my IRC info. (I know, I am a dumb girl who cant speak in English very well, but i need a little help :)
<Odd-rationale> deniz__: That I have never done. Sorry. But I would think so.
<lucas_> j #wormux
<Schmao-Fmao> ch08r: Intel GMA X3500 integrated graphics
<elm1> nohla no ones a dummy here
<Schmao-Fmao> (on the motherboard)
<deniz__> Odd-rationale, so if it tells me to type commands on the client, that would mean the receiving comp, right? i just want to no so that i dont type them on this comp
<sp219> If you figured out how to get on IRC, you aren't a dummy ;)
<ch08r> Schmao-Fmao: are you looking to install or to run the live version?
<Schmao-Fmao> ch08r: I should note that I get the same problem when booting up a virtual machine - suggesting that it isn't a hardware issue
<elm1> nohla: definetely
<Schmao-Fmao> I want to run the live version over the network
<Dr_willis> sp219,  each user CAN have a .xinitrc file in their home dir. If its there then 'startx' runs whats in that file. Not the system wide defaults
<Odd-rationale> deniz__: Yes.
<deniz__> Odd-rationale, k, thx
<ch08r> Schmao-Fmao: is that a virtual machine ran off the same machine?
<Dr_willis> sp219,  example .xinitrc file (2 lines)   xterm &    exec gnome-session
<barnaby> Hey all. I cannot log into ubuntu, it says home directory is out of room. Help!
<hobbs> elm1: nevermind, that doesn't quite make sense. udev doesn't handle mounts. It could be hal but I'm less sure on that.
<ch08r> Schmao-Fmao: I have to go but here is a solution ... sort of ... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-587072.html
<elm1> lol, aw:(
<justinmiller87> barnaby: are you dual booting?
<barnaby> nope
<elm1> ok  any other takers? OK the error message i get is unable to mount volume "OH12" details mount_point cannot contain the following characters newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR(usually /)
<elm1> OK the error message i get is unable to mount volume "OH12" details mount_point cannot contain the following characters newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR(usually /)
<barnaby> just gutsy
<Schmao-Fmao> ch08r: yes, but the virtual machine doesn't always have the same hardware.  I'm positive that the network card is different for the virtual machine and the actual one
<justinmiller87> Your hd is full.
<Schmao-Fmao> ch08r: I'm the last poster on that thread, lol
<barnaby> hd not full
<justinmiller87> Try going in off a boot CD and trying to delete stuff.
<elm1> need to fix the mount_point or delete it
<hobbs> elm1: what in particular gives you that error?
<lyte> barnaby: are you familiar with the console?
<barnaby> a bit
<elm1> when i plug in my 200 GB external
<elm1> it wuz workin b4
<lyte> barnaby: you can use ctrl+alt+f1 to switch to a console and login
<nohla> elml its an easy question, i thought you could help me. thats all
<elm1> i had set a mount point, but apparentli there was an erro in that point
<hobbs> elm1: but _what_ prints the error? :)
<lyte> barnaby: df -h will tell you which partition is full, one of your partitions _is_ full
<barnaby> ok lyte then what
<elm1> doesnt sat just say CANNOT MOUT VOLUME
<nicklepickle> hi, linux is fairly new to me; trying to find out if kernel has support for APM (to suspend laptop) by default; if not, how to recompile. Running edgy. tried to boot with "apm=on acpi=off". In terminal, apm says "No APM support in kernel".
<ch08r> ah... who was i just talking to in here???
<lyte> barnaby: then make space. ctrl+alt+f7 will normally switch back to x
<Pelo> elm1, check in gconf-editor , under system > storage,  if you whave someting that looks like your usb device listed there,  delete it and restart the comp
<Schmao-Fmao> ch08r: Me
<elm1> arite lemme check
<barnaby> let me drag this laptop to the desktop lyte
<ch08r> Schmao-Fmao: look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4339013
<Pelo> !hibernate | nicklepickle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<elm1> hm, pelo where?
<Schmao-Fmao> ch08r: The thread you gave me actually has one of my responses on it :)
<ch08r> Schmao-Fmao: last line
<Pelo> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> nicklepickle,  the laptop suspend stuff works for a great many laptops. :) it all depends on the exact make/model/chipset of the laptop from what ive seen.
<Schmao-Fmao> ch08r: That's my writing
<Pelo> elm1, start gconf-editor from the command line,  look under system > storage > defaults
<ch08r> Schmao-Fmao: the button mashing one?
<Pelo> lyte, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Schmao-Fmao> ch08r: hahaha, yes
<DOOM_NX> can anybody tell me which one is the default font for subtitles on VLC?
<ch08r> Schmao-Fmao: lol
<Pelo> DOOM_NX, ask in #vlc
<Schmao-Fmao> It's not a very elegant solution =P Admittedly I did it out of frustration
<DOOM_NX> thanks
<Schmao-Fmao> but I think I basically terminated some line in some script somewhere
<elm1> pelo: and delete all or wat?
<Pelo> elm1,lets start over shall we ?
<ch08r> Schmao-Fmao: thats funny... but as i said before... i dont really have a ton of time right now to help... i may be on later
<elm1> no worries pelo, i found it i think
<Schmao-Fmao> ok :) thanks
<Pelo> elm1,  aer we talking about a usb external hdd ?
<elm1> ya ha
<Pelo> elm1, standard english please
<elm1> yes
<lyte> Pelo: what's up?
<Pelo> elm1, and when you plug it in (currently) , do you see any icon poping up on your desktop ?
<elm1> pelo, no
<Pelo> lyte, laryngitus for 3 weeks and you ?
 * Schmao-Fmao is guessing that there's no way to make the ubuntu boot any more verbose, other than removing the words "quiet splash" from isolinux.cfg
<Pelo> elm1,  so the device is not getting mounted,  so you don't need to delete any mount point, we just need to figure out why it is not mounting
<barnaby> lyte are you still there? I have a terminal window open
<Pelo> elm1, what filesystem
<elm1> uh huh
<elm1> NTFS
<elm1> it wuz mounting before tho, i set a faulty mount point
<elm1> then the problem came
<lyte> barnaby: log in, run "df -h" it should tell you info about some partition that is full
<Pelo> elm1, got ntfs-3g setup on this comp ?
<sp219> Can anyone tell me a VERY EFFICIENT window manager that uses VERY LITTLE RAM?
<Dr_willis> sp219, jwm
<hobbs> sp219: twm
<elm1> yes
<Joee|Lappy> Hey
<lyte> blackbox is efficient but nice.
<Pelo> sp219,  xfce is default on xubuntu
<Dr_willis> sp219,  bettetr to ask what your NEEDS are
<Joee|Lappy> I got a question about beryl, I get an error when configuring it..
<barnaby> yes lyte /dev/hda1
<sp219> thanks all of you :]
<Dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Joee|Lappy> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<elm1> pelo: yes
<lyte> barnaby: well if /dev/hda1 and it contains your /home directory that's the drive you need to clean up
<Pelo> elm1, open up fstab and find the line for your usb device , and comment it out,  then , reboot the comp and try plugging the usb exernal hdd again
<maco> Can somebody please let me know how to set-up initial xorg.cfg file for use with displayconfig-gtk ?
<barnaby> how?
<barnaby> can  i expand it
<Joee|Lappy> So, I shouldnt be usning this version of Beryl?
<Joee|Lappy> Using*
<Pelo> maco,  the file is called xorg.conf
<lyte> barnaby: just delete some files you don't need for a start, get it working then worry about whether you need to expand it
<barnaby> ok thank you
<lyte> barnaby: look for any large downloads you don't need anymore, cache and temp files etc
<|twiser|> the utility unrar is not in your path please fix this
<emet> !x | maco
<ubotu> maco: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<elm1> pelo: i dont see a line for my usb device
<Josep1> hello, I am having some problems with my wireless adapter acting sporatically
<|twiser|> how do i make sure unrar is in my path?
<maco> emet cheers!
<elm1> jospe1: what type of adapter
<Pelo> elm1, it probably doesn't say usb in it ,  it should have your previous mount point listed in it however
<barnaby> thanks lyte
<lyte> barnaby: you might find running "aptitude clean" will delete enough stuff (it gets rid of all those .deb files you use once and never need again)
<barnaby> a cleaning I will go
<Josep1> I'm trying to figure out how to diagnose my problem: ubuntu, my network, or the adapter
<Pelo> |twiser|, if you installed it from the repos it is taken care of
<barnaby> ah thanks
<Josep1> My internet will randomly go in and out, and sometimes will just stay out until I rebbot
<elm1> pelo: nope like it was never there
<khaotik> how can i get rid of that ugly screen after the login screen
<|twiser|> im tryin to unrar a rar archive with ark and its giving me that error
<lyte> the desktop?
<elm1> Jospe1: r ur drivers up to date?
<Pelo> elm1, browse the /etc folder have a look at previous versions of your fstab files,  there are usualy a few backups in there
<rael> package manager wont let me install amarok or the codecs and is giving me some jive about going to the synaptic package manager to resolve a conflict
<emet> !rar | |twiser|
<ubotu> |twiser|: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<elm1> pelo: one sec
<emet> !info unrar | |twiser|
<ubotu> |twiser|: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<natlinuxnewb> Is it possible to install 7.10 onto this machine from my Shared CD on my WinXP next to me?
<sp219> How do i change my screen resolution via the command line?
<Josep1> elm1: how can I tell? I plugged it in and it worked... I've had ubuntu for about a month,   I originally thought I would have to use NDSWrapper
<Pelo> !install | natlinuxnewb
<ubotu> natlinuxnewb: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<emet> !x | sp219
<ubotu> sp219: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_willis> sp219,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<natlinuxnewb> Pelo,  I have read those. Can you tell me if you know its possible?
<Jorophose> For some reason xubuntu's leeching up tons of space on my HDD. I started off wiht a ~10GB partition, it's now down to 4GB free even though I haven't installed many packages. Somebody reccomended I do "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb" to remove cached .debs, but what's causing all this bloat?
<sp219> Dr_willis: i can't just change the screen resolution for one particular session without having to reconfigure X?
<elm1> i found one that for before installed the ntfs
<scjp_> any help guys i can get, if any body working on oracle
<Pelo> natlinuxnewb, I woudn'T know sorry
<emet> !oracle | scjp_
<ubotu> scjp_: If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<elm1> hm, i had a similar problem, but it was because of my drivers
<scjp_> emet, offcourse it is good place, i installed it but not working even read the forums as well
<sp219> Does anyone know how to change the screen resolution of the running X session without having to reconfigure Xorg?
<hobbs> Jorophose: du -x /wherever | sort -n
<emet> hmm no clue scjp_ :
<barnaby> lyte (if you are still there) I tried to change into the directory (sda1) to remove some files manually. It says it's not a directory
<lyte> sp219: i have a vague incling you can do it with xset... very vague though
<elm1> i used NDSWrapper to install my drivers
<natlinuxnewb> ok. Thanks anyway
<Pelo> sp219,  you can also try asking in ##linux
<barnaby> how do i...
<lyte> barnaby: it's right /dev/blah is a device you want the other thing (like just /)
<pawan1> hi
<rael> Cannot install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly'
<Josep1> elm1: are you saying I  should reinstall the drivers using ndswrapper?
<rael> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<rael> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<pawan1> how to repair grb
<emet> scjp_, try #oracle
<pawan1> grub
<lyte> barnaby: you want the bit in the "mounted on" column
<nohla> elm1: its an easy question, i thought you could help me. thats all
<rael> oops
<Jorophose> hobbs: will the command I was given still be useful? or will it mess up my install somehow?
<elm1> try that Josep1 and ss if u have any joy
<lyte> it'll probably be a single slash - /
<scjp_> emet, yep talking their whole day no solution yet
<Pelo> rael, open synaptic from  menu > system> admin> synaptic package manager
<pawan1> or how to repair existing installation
<hobbs> Jorophose: it's a useful enough thing to do, but you shouldn't do it that way. Do "sudo apt-get clean" instead
<Jorophose> Alright, thanks.
<emet> !synaptic | rael
<ubotu> rael: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<barnaby> mounted on.../mnt/?
<Josep1> elm1: okay thanks
<Pelo> pawan, what did you do to grub ?
<lyte> barnaby: if you have run aptitude clean and df -h is now reporting some free space i would suggest just trying to log in again
<Liono> how to manage Users and Groups - Add/remove and configure users and privileges. Also manage groups.
<Liono> ?
<emet> !grub | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pawan> i had ubuntu running fine
<rael> thanks
<Liono> !groups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pawan> then i installed winxp
<Pelo> pawan, please stop using the enter key for punctuation
<barnaby> ran aptitude clean and df -h. dev/sda1 used 100%. sorry to be a pain
<pawan> and it destroyed my grub
<nohla> elm1: tarado
<emet> !enter | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lyte> barnaby: a line like - /dev/sda2              10G  6.2G  3.9G  62% / - shows that my second partition mounted at / has 62% used space, make sense? if there is nothing else containing /home it will the root (or the one with a /) partition that contains home and you want to clean up
<Pelo> pawan, dl and burn the supergrub cd , google for it,  you can fix grub using that easily
<pawan> now how to repair
<emet> !grub | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pelo> !botabuse | emet
<ubotu> emet: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<icesword> hi,i got bad,my data is lost on a fat32 partiton
<barnaby> ok thanks
<icesword> i already over wrote
<Pelo> gotto go , later folks
<|twiser|> how do i install rarlinux-3.7.1.tar.gz from my desktop?
<lyte> icesword: if you didn't backup data recovery is extremely difficult.
<rael> w32codecs:
<rael>  Depends: libstdc++5 (>=1:3.3.4-1) but it is not installable
<icesword> :(
<elm1> nohla: i dont know how to solve ur prob, ask the ques again
<emet> |twiser|, use synaptec to install unrar
<emet> !info unrar | |twiser|
<Dr_willis> sp219,  gnome/kde have some xrandr tools/features that can let the user change their res. If its enabled properly
<ubotu> |twiser|: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<khaotik> when i am running gtk gnutella in the upper left corner it says that i am firewalled both TCP and UDP
<|twiser|> emet what is that,
<|twiser|> just started thid for the firest time
<emet> unrar support
<khaotik> how do i become unfirewalled from this
<emet> !apt | |twiser|
<ubotu> |twiser|: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<emet> |twiser|, go to System -> Admin -> Synaptec for installing things
<high-freq> wow is there anything in the repository for skype?  anyone know
<Odd-rationale> high-freq: Skype can be foung in the !medibuntu repo
<emet> !medibuntu | high-freq
<ubotu> high-freq: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mneptok> khaotik: open ports in your router/firewall
<icesword> high-freq, open synaptic,and search skpe
<Mrdiaz> heya guys
<Mrdiaz> I'm looking for a good web editor/dev tool
<high-freq> ya i did apt-cache search skype and nada
<Mrdiaz> sort of like DW but for Ubuntu
<mneptok> Mrdiaz: WYSIWHG?
<|twiser|> emet tried but apparently there is an error on line 44 ..
<Mrdiaz> any ideas?
<Mrdiaz> yes sir
<emet> !info screem | Mrdiaz
<ubotu> mrdiaz: screem (source: screem): A GNOME website development environment. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-4.1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2072 kB, installed size 7696 kB
<Odd-rationale> high-freq: Did you add the !medibuntu repo?
<pawan> what is super grub
<high-freq> workin on it now...goin to website
<emet> |twiser|, hmmm
<emet> |twiser|, did you try installing "unrar" ?
<Mrdiaz> let me check that out
<|twiser|> : Type '“deb' is not known on line 44 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<khaotik> i hanever hooked one up. i downloaded firestarter but never used it yet
<|twiser|> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<emet> whoa you sources.list might be fudged
<emet> that's interesting
<Mrdiaz> how about Quanta?
<mneptok> khaotik: do you have a router? is this your own network or a school/company?
<mneptok> Mrdiaz: Quanta is a dead project, AFAIK
<hobbs> |twiser|: did you edit sources.list by hand?
<Odd-rationale> Mrdiaz: Try NVU or quanta web
<|twiser|> hobbs im noob,  1st time using ubuntu is today
<Mrdiaz> dead project? wow its been a while
<mneptok> Odd-rationale: Nvu is definitely dead
<Mrdiaz> I need to get back to the game!
<hobbs> |twiser|: and, did you edit sources.list by hand? :)
<|twiser|> no hobbs
<emet> Mrdiaz, I like screem
<mneptok> |twiser|: someone or something did
<emet> it's a dead project too but it's good
<hobbs> |twiser|: then that's interesting, something managed to toast it. :)
<Odd-rationale> mneptok: OK There is an new version of nvu called something else, but I forget
<Mrdiaz> looks simple and clean
<afkk> my apt installation of sendmail got interrupted
<Mrdiaz> I might try it out
<afkk> and now i can't remove it with apt-get remove, what do i do?
<hobbs> |twiser|: probably it just needs a quote or two removed.
<mneptok> afkk: installation, or download?
<emet> mneptok, there is a way to regenerate sources.list online, I forgotr how though
<M1ch04c4n0> sayid of lost, is 6 oceanic and he works for Ben
<M1ch04c4n0> sayid of lost, is 6 oceanic and he works for Ben
<pteague> would swap work better across multiple physical drives or just leave it on 1?
<|twiser|> how do i edit this hobbs
<deniz__> whats a nameserver?
<Dr_willis> pteague,  ive heard it can gain a little by being on diffrent drives.
<afkk> mneptok: when i do apt-get remove, its still there
<pteague> deniz__> domain name server?
<hobbs> afkk: first see if "dpkg --configure -a" will let you pick up where you were. Assuming that works, you can either finish installing or uninstall the package after.
<Dr_willis> pteague,  but i rarely even access the swap these days. I tend to just put 512mb of swap on the end of each HD i got. :)
<high-freq> thx guys for info
<Dr_willis> pteague,  that way if i ever move a hd out. and use it in a box with a live cd. or whatever. I got a swap partition ready
<mneptok> afkk: "sudo apt-get -f install" too
<hobbs> afkk: er, do that with sudo or as root, of course. :)
<Mrdiaz> anyone tried out WingIDE?
<pteague> ah
<afkk> what does the -f do?
<deniz__> pteague, im following this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing?highlight=%28connection%29%7C%28internet%29%7C%28sharing%29) and im stuck on the last step (<nameserver> <ipaddress>)
<pteague> -f == force
<pawan> can a cd image be burnt to dvd
<mneptok> Mrdiaz: heh. one of my best friends from middle school is president of Wingware :)
<hobbs> afkk: f is for "fix it please!"
<afkk> it installs fine if i do apt-get again
<afkk> but it only gets 254 k
<Liono> how to manage Users and Groups - Add/remove and configure users and privileges. Also manage groups. in kubuntu
<pawan> or a pen drive
<afkk> and when i do apt-remove it only removes that 254k and the package is still there and running
<mneptok> Liono: /join #kubuntu
<Mrdiaz> damn mneptok for real?
<hobbs> pawan: yes, and yes but it probably won't boot, in that order. :)
<afkk> mneptok: any ideas =/
<afkk> ?
<pawan> how to burn super grub
<pteague> deniz__> oh, in /etc/resolv.conf ?  that's for the DNS... sec
<mneptok> Mrdiaz: why would i lie?
<emet> |twiser|, you should try fixing your sources.list type: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure line 44 is OK
<pawan> its an iso
<emet> |twiser|, this file is very important for the functioning of the system
<Liono> ubuntu has "eiciel".    whats for kubuntu?
<Mrdiaz> not saying ur laying my friend :)
<Mrdiaz> lying-
<littlepinkdot> Is there a way to set up OpenVPN so it doesnt authenticate or use cipher? All authentication/encryption will be done via SSH.
<barnaby> lyte are you still there?
<Odd-rationale> !iso | pawan
<deniz__> pteague, its the nameserver part i dont get
<ubotu> pawan: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<lyte> sort of
<mneptok> Mrdiaz: i know, but the "for real" amused me :)
<lyte> barnaby: what's the current question?
<deniz__> like i no the ip is 192.168.0.1 but wat do i type for nameserver?
<Odd-rationale> pawan: Sorry. Wrong one
<deniz__> pteague, like i no the ip is 192.168.0.1 but wat do i type for nameserver?
<barnaby> i managed to log in. A thousand thanks
<pawan> what
<lyte> as in through the gui?
<Odd-rationale> !burn | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<afkk> so it doesn't let me remove it because it doesn't think its installed
<pawan> how to repair exting ubuntu insatllation
<elias> hi
<pawan> !super grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about super grub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<elias> i'm having a litle problem with bind9, someone can help me
<barnaby> I removed some files thru the command line and freed up enough to log in where I can do some housework a little more easily. Again, thank you very much
<lyte> barnaby: awesome, good work :)
<pteague> deniz__> if you're connecting via dhcp, the client usually builds the /etc/resolv.conf ....  if your isp has a domain or something (i'm currently using everest) you should probably add a line with search <domain> (like for me, search everestkc.net)... then you'll want to list your isp's dns servers - (nameserver x.x.x.x \ nameserver x.x.x.x \ etc)
<barnaby> thanks to you.
<CoLD^PidGiN> hi, short question, what's the key combination for restarting the shell?
<elias> when i start the service in the daemon.og gives me this unexpected end of input
<Mrdiaz> sry I keep going away, I have a load of windows opened :(
<elias> anyone have any idea?
<deniz__> so wait nameserver=dns server=sumtin i have to google for my specific isp? (my isp is very unpopular...will it still be on google?)
<icesword> CoLD^PidGiN, alt+f2？
<icesword> ？
<hobbs> holy fullwidth question mark, batman.
<CoLD^PidGiN> no, that brings up the screen for running apps
<CoLD^PidGiN> whatever you call it
<icesword> not sure
<deniz__> pteague, so wait nameserver=dns server=sumtin i have to google for my specific isp? (my isp is very unpopular...will it still be on google?)
<CoLD^PidGiN> it's weird, my battery died, and when i strated teh computer again, the shell keeps crashing
<Starnestommy> CoLD^PidGiN: ctrl+L?
<CoLD^PidGiN> the only way i can restart now is by doing hard reset
<elias> anyone?
<CoLD^PidGiN> nope, alt+l doesn't work
<CoLD^PidGiN> alt+f2 doesn't even work now
<fredsua> I locked my self out of being able to delete a file.  How do I unlock my self?
<elias> please help me
<Mrdiaz> anyway, later folks. I got some python to work on =/ Thanks for the ideas mneptok
<Mrdiaz> :)
<CoLD^PidGiN> is there anyway to restart without the taskbar?
<pawan> hello
<dylan1055> hello
<pawan> how to reinsatll ubuntu
<mjw-> !install > pawan
<tnt_> got it runnin in my brand new acer 5220, wohoo
<pawan> or repair existing insatllation
<Johannes__> Is there a dist I could install on my external HDD (like embeded dsl+syslinux) that will recognize my raid array so I can install ubuntu onto it? Did this: http://tinyurl.com/2htpsm
<pteague> deniz__> is your computer that you're doing this on... is it currently connected to the internet?
<deniz__> the host ya, the client, no
<deniz__> pteague, the host ya, the client, no
<fredsua> I'm getting this message: Cannot move "/home/fredd...top/cdroot" to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder.
<pteague> deniz__> the host is probably already built then...  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<deniz__> but then y isnt the internet on the laptop working?
<Starnestommy> fredsua: which directory contains that one?
<deniz__> pteague, but then y isnt the internet on the laptop working?
<fredsua> it is a file in the desktop
<deniz__> pteague, could it be that i dint set up the wiring properly...this is my first time ever doing router stuff
<pteague> deniz__> how many lan cards does the host have?
<Starnestommy> fredsua: try sudo chmod u+rwx ~/Desktop
<deniz__> 1 and the other is ppp0
<deniz__> ppp0=winmodem with driver
<pawan> or how to repair grub
<rael> winmodem???? nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<deniz__> rael, ?
<biggie_> can someone help me with setting up permissions on my xternal HD
<pteague> deniz__> ah, ok...  your client... is it set up with dhcp? & is your host set up with dhcpd?
<deniz__> winmodem with ubuntu linux driver from dell
<Starnestommy> pawan: can you give me a link to the forum posts you made earlier?
<rael> I don't think they ever work with linux
<biggie_> i chown to myself and can write to the drive, but i can't create folders or delete files
<deniz__> client when i open the network window it says dhcp
<deniz__> and
<mneptok> biggie_: how is the drive formatted?
<biggie_> etc3
<mneptok> biggie_: ext3?
<pawan> hi
<biggie_> yes
<mneptok> biggie_: what is your Linux username?
<deniz__> host....it probly is static bcuz i remember sum1 making me do things on firestarter that made it static but now apparently i dont even need firestarter and its not running at the moment
<biggie_> biggie
<khaotik> dont i want to leave the firewall enabled?
<mneptok> biggie_: in a Terminal - "ls /media" please (no quotes). what is the external drive called?
<biggie_> sdc1
<deniz__> pteague, sry but sumtimes i forget to type ur name b4 message like a couple lines above
<hobbs> deniz__: probably you should be running dnsmasq or something and then tell the client that the nameserver is the IP of the IP of the host machine.
<mneptok> biggie_: that's the actual name as well as the /dev entry?
<biggie_> yes
<mneptok> biggie_: sudo chown -R biggie:biggie /media/sdc1
<fredsua> Starnestommy: I sent you a message, it didn't work
<puller> where can i get help with screenlets?
<Starnestommy> 'w 13
<Starnestommy> whoops
<bruenig> whoops indeed
<deniz__> hobbs, but the terminal command from the guide said nameserver followed by ip...so typing ip twice doesnt make sense
<afkk> my a apt-get installation failed half way and it doesn't detect it as installed so i cna't remove it
<afkk> but the package is installed, and its running
<toresn> .
<afkk> how do i get rid of it?
<hobbs> deniz__: read what I said more closely :)
<puller> anyone know where i can get help with screenlets?
<deniz__> hobbs, im sry for being stupid :( im also starving btw
<CyanideD> can someone help me my screen it really big right now and i cant access screens and graphics
<Kargarian> Hey i am not sure if i am in the right channel, but does somone mind giving me a hand with my sound cards?
<pteague> deniz__> hmm... i'm not sure what's going on with that, doesn't look like those directions include dhcpd... i actually have a separate firewall box which i have connected to a switch & that's what all my computers are plugged into
<fco> hi, where can I download Free sounds for film,3d or game projects ?
<mjw-> !ot > fco
<deniz__> hobbs, so first step i apt get that app, right?
<biggie_> i still can't delete files or create folders
<pteague> deniz__> it could be that if neither of your lan cards are a 1000 & you're not using a cross-over cable that that's where your problem lies
<niuq> hi, what's the nautilus?
<puller> #awn
<deniz__> pteague, my laptop is 100 i think and i think they're ethernets
<biggie_> mneptok: i still can't delete files or create folders
<mahmoud2> !nautilus | niuq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<deniz__> pteague, do they both have to be crossover or just the one that connects from router to host comp?
<mahmoud2> niuq: It's Gnome File Manager
<deniz__> pteague, bcuz i have one short crossover cable
<niuq> thx
<fancy> hi there
<fancy> can anyone help me with screenlets ?
<niuq> mahmoud2: how it works, it's like window explorer for windows?
<Kargarian> depending on your router and switch, it may accept cross over, but not switch to pc
<mahmoud2> niuq: yes, similar
<niuq> mahmoud2: thank you
<deniz__> Kargarian, were u adressing me?
<Kargarian> yeah
<lpbt> Hey guys how do i change Permissions of a folder ?
<mahmoud2> Kargarian, deniz__ : modern switches works with crossover between switch to pc
<pteague> on a pata cable is the slave in the middle or on the end of the cable?
<Starnestommy> lpbt: chmod -R mode directory
<mjw-> pteague master on the end
<hobbs> pteague: theoretically, the middle.
<Kargarian> yeah modern, how modern is Deniz talking about
<deniz__> mahmoud2, so i put crossover from host to router, and ethernet from router to client?
<mjw-> or the middle :)
<DIL> what software will allow to log and record phone messages (answering service)
<lpbt> the mode is the group yes?
<mahmoud2> lpbt: do not use the -R unless you want all the content of the directory to have the same permission
<pteague> k, thanks mjw- & hobbs
<deniz__> wait wat exactly is a switch, r we talkin bout my router?
<hobbs> pteague: it doesn't realy matter actually if you have two disks on the cable, but if you have only one then it should be at the end of the cable, and if you use cable select, the drive at the end will be assigned master.
<Kargarian> how is your network setup?
<mahmoud2> deniz__ : who's the host and who's the client?
<lpbt> how do i change group permissons?
<Kargarian> it should go internet, to router, to switch to pc, if you even have a switch
<deniz__> mahmoud2, the comp im using now is host and client is my laptop
<mahmoud2> lpbt chgrp
<lpbt> soo chgrp /home htdocs
<lpbt> like that?
<hobbs> Kargarian: from what I gathered he's doing dialup, with a linux box as router and firestarter to configure NAT. But doesn't really understand any of it.
<fancy> Can anyone help me with installing Screenlets ?
<deniz__> im sry for being stupid again :(
<mahmoud2> deniz__ : Is that a home/ADSL/cable router ?
<mphill> lpbt: chmod g+r [file or dir] <- the g
<Dr_willis> !screenlets
<ubotu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<Halpain> Buenas!
<Halpain> Hola!
<mjw-> !es | Halpain
<ubotu> Halpain: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<lpbt> mphill, the g is the file or dir placment yes? and the r is the group?
<osotogari> hi all, how come if i plug in my usb sata external hard drive I become the owner, but if I plug in my other 500 gig external drive root is the owner?
<mphill> g is for group, you can also check out man chmod
<Starnestommy> lpbt: no, it's a literal g+r with no replacements, i think
<mphill> +r for read +w for write and +x for execute
<mahmoud2> lpbt: and if you want combination it should look like: g+rw for read and write
<mphill> you could do chmod u+x fileName which would set a file to executable
<deniz__> mahmoud2, its a d-link router (DI-604 Broadband Router)
<mphill> you can do it recursively with chmod -R u+x directoryPath
<Kargarian> Deniz and your internet connection is with who?
<deniz__> mahmoud2, cable as in wired? ya..its wired not wireless if thats wat ur asking and im sry if thats not wat u were asking :(
<Halpain_> Hola!
<mahmoud2> deniz__: the crossover should work then .. it does not matter which one you connect to the desktop and the laptop
<Halpain_> pequeños hijos de dios!
<hacksign_> when i compile awn,i met some promble:Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<hacksign_> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<Halpain_> HI!
<hacksign_> how can i solve this problem ?
<Halpain_> I'm shearshing hack rooms
<deniz__> mahmoud2, wait is it absolutely required that i use crossover or it just doesn't matter?
<mahmoud2> deniz__ : it should be straight not crossover
<Kargarian> just wait there mahmoud, i have a dlink router and crossover cable doesn't work between pc and router
<mphill> hacksign_: ./configure --PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/path/to/library
<deniz__> mahmoud2, k, well i think both r normal ones
<mahmoud2> deniz__ : but now switches notice if the cable is crossover and configure it self ..
<Kargarian> yeah
<deniz__> mahmoud2, wats a switch?
<hobbs> anything that supports gigabit is always auto-MDIX, which is handy
<osotogari> hi all, how come if i plug in my usb sata external hard drive I become the owner, but if I plug in my other 500 gig external drive root is the owner?
<hacksign_> mphill,and what's the library ? /etc/lib/?or my awn file floder ?
<mahmoud2> deniz__: your router has a built-in 4-port switch (the ethernet ports)
<mphill> hacksign_: msg more more compiler errors, i need more info
<mneptok> biggie: are you usinf fstab to mount this drive?
<deniz__> mahmoud2, i guess it shows that im an idiot with networking :(
<zxcvmzxcvm> I have probelm with "Device-mapper errors: dm-linear, lookup failed", ubuntu forums suggest to remove the emvs package, unfortunately apt-get cannot remove it because of lock (under safe mode either), how to get rid of that thing?
<mneptok> biggie: using*
<deniz__> mahmoud2, k, i no that tho
<deniz__> mahmoud2, the 4 port part
<hobbs> zxcvmzxcvm: you are trying to remove it as root, yes?
<hacksign_> mphill,http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=105198
<prettyricky> can someone direct me on how to set up my toshiba satellite tablet laptop
<biggie> no, it auto mounts when I boot - it is working now - i rebooted and now i can create folders and delete files...thanks
<zxcvmzxcvm> hobbs, thorugh sudo apt-get remove
<mneptok> biggie: cool
<hobbs> zxcvmzxcvm: right, are you doing it as root?
<prettyricky> tablet not working with ubuntu 7.10
<blag> what is going on with grep?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56176/
<zxcvmzxcvm> hobbs, I'm not sure, how can i check?
<deniz__> mahmoud2, do u have msn messenger?
<hobbs> zxcvmzxcvm: in that case, do this: "sudo apt-get remove evms"
<deniz__> mahmoud2, or windows live messenger as its now called
<blag> prettyricky: have you uncommented the lines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<zxcvmzxcvm> hobbs, thanks
<DIL> osotogari: checked your fstab?
<prettyricky> how do I do that? Stuck there
<prettyricky> please help blag
<mahmoud2> deniz__ : you can post your questions here so more people can help you .. what are you trying to do?
<mphill> hacksign_: just goto to the getdebs website and get the debian packages
<osotogari> @ DIL: Can you take a look at it for me?
<blag> prettyricky: I will help you as much as I can...  So, Ubuntu loads, though, right?  You can use a keyboard and everything?
<ares-mars> hey guys, i just connected my USB wireless thing and when i type ifconfig i get, eth0, eth1, eth0:avah, lo, wlan0...why do i get two eth0? and what's with the "avah", which seems to be where the USB works trough since it has the IP. and if i want to tell driftnet to capture on the usb, what do i type, eth0 or eth0:avah?
<prettyricky> oh yes it works like a champ
<mahmoud2> Kargarian: a crossover from a switch (or router w/switch) to a pc should work .. this feature has been there for years (5+)
<prettyricky> i love this
<hacksign_> mphill,i did ,but there r some display error on my system:(
<DIL> !pastebin | osotogari
<ubotu> osotogari: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<prettyricky> just cant seem to get tablet to work
<prettyricky> thanks blag
<deniz__> mahmoud2, my whole goal is to share my internet oviously with the laptop, im connected thru ppp0 apparently (since its dial-up) and im trying to export it to the laptop and im using only ethernet wires (i dint check what they r but i believe thats wat they r bcuz i looked at one and the colors were placed differently from my crossover cable)
<ares-mars>  hey guys, i just connected my USB wireless thing and when i type ifconfig i get, eth0, eth1, eth0:avah, lo, wlan0...why do i get two eth0? and what's with the "avah", which seems to be where the USB works trough since it has the IP. and if i want to tell driftnet to capture on the usb, what do i type, eth0 or eth0:avah?
<blag> prettyricky: Go to Applications > Accessories > Text Editor and open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<deniz__> mahmoud2, my crossover cable is not in this scenario, i just have 1 in the house...im saying this to clear confusion
<mjw-> blag he's going to need to use gksudo
<blag> mjw: good catch, thanks
<blag> mjw: can't wait for policykit
<hobbs> ares-mars: the one showing with ':avah' is an alias interface with an avahi-configured zeroconf IP address.
<mahmoud2> deniz__ : you want to share your Internet connection from your PC to the rest of the network ? so the router is not connection source?
<hobbs> ares-mars: if the other one doesn't show as up and having an address, then you probably don't have your network configured right.
<blag> prettyricky: nevermind.  Go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<deniz__> mahmoud2, ya
<osotogari> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56177/
<deniz__> mahmoud2, well
<zxcvmzxcvm> can anybody tell me, why gnuchess is incompatible with gnome and gnome-desktop-environment?
<deniz__> mahmoud2, wait, the laptop needs to get internet from router
<blag> prettyricky: and type in "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" without the quotes.  then type in your password
<deniz__> mahmoud2, laptop=host
<prettyricky> ok
<revilodraw> hi! exaile plays my music at about 50% volume, even when everything is turned up. it is the only program that does this. playing the files in vlc it will play at full volume
<ares-mars> hobbs, for some reason eth1 always gives me 10.59.1.8, i don't konw why. Internet comes through eth0:avah only. what is avahi-configured and zeroconf ip address and how do i configure it right?
<blag> prettyricky: did it open up a text editor with a file already loaded?
<hobbs> zxcvmzxcvm: gnome-games has a conflicts with it, maybe it installs its own chess game with some of the same files as gnuchess.
<mahmoud2> beniz__ : did you connect both the pc and laptop to the router ? they should both have net connection without problems if the router is properly ..
<hobbs> zxcvmzxcvm: and nobody arranged things so that they can live together.
<zxcvmzxcvm> hobbs, oic, strangely enough on my x86_64 they coexist
<Yanch0> have a bit of a problem .. have 1.6Gb free data - and am trying to create a table which is the result of a union of a table with itself which is 26 Mb .. how come it stopped saying Out of Disk SpacE? :S - DBMS : Postgresql
<mjw-> Yanch0 what is the total size of the partition with 1.6G free?
<prettyricky> it opened but there is no file there
<prettyricky> its blank
<Yanch0> mjw- /dev/hda7 11G 8.9G 1.3G 88% /
<blag> prettyricky: okay, open the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<prettyricky> where do I do that sorry nebie
<prettyricky> sorry
<deniz__> mahmoud2, i dont need drivers for router, right? cuz it comes with one for windows
<hobbs> zxcvmzxcvm: on closer inspection, it looks like the latest version (in hardy at least, don't know about others) removes the conflict.
<sui> whats up hommies
<prettyricky> thanks blag I really appreciate this!
<deniz__> mahmoud2, well it coems with a cd, i dint rely check its contents but it shouldnt be something other than a driver..
<zxcvmzxcvm> hobbs, will  have in mind, I'm currently on GG
<prettyricky> where do I open that file from>
<mahmoud2> deniz__: routers does not need drivers ..  the CD content is probably the configuration software and documents ..
<blag> prettyricky: np, so, click "Open", then click the "File System" bookmark on the left, then on the rightish, doubleclick etc, doubleclick X11, and doubleclick xorg.conf
<mjw-> Yanch0 that's odd, that should be ok. automatically some space is reserved for root so as to avoid an intractable drive space crunch, but not that much
<ares-mars> hobbs, actually the internet IS coming though eth1, my bad
<prettyricky> ok w1
<mahmoud2> deniz__ : and the configuration can be set from the web (http) .. no need for the configuration software if there is one
<hobbs> ares-mars: then you probably want to capture on that interface. Not sure it would actually make a difference though :)
<Yanch0> mjw- the creation of the table stopped :\
<deniz__> mahmoud2, k, well can u help me bcuz i rely rely need internet on that other comp (laptop)...once again im sry im stupid with networking...im not stupid in other comp areas
<mjw-> Yanch0 not knowing anything about databases, really, is it possible the table is much bigger than you anticipated?
<blag> prettyricky: when the file opens, scroll to the bottom, you should see a line like: # Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet
<mahmoud2> deniz__ : when you connect the laptop to the router, you do not get a connection ?
<craigbass1976> Anyone know why I can only connect to my new wireless router using wireshark rather than /etc/init.d/networking restart command?
<deniz__> mahmoud2, ya it says it has found one and i try to go to google.ca on firefox and it doesnt go
<Yanch0> mjw- not sure on that .. but the .sql file is 26mb
<mahmoud2> deniz__: is that laptop running ubuntu ?
<blag> prettyricky: let me know when your there by saying my name in the irc channel
<deniz__> mahmoud2, ubuntu 7.04 but the desktop has 7.10
<Catachan> Could anyone perhaps help me figure out why my audio has completely died?
<lilg111111_> need help installing kiba dock in gusty
<Catachan> except for the system beep?
<prettyricky> blag
<prettyricky> there
<prettyricky> i do see that comment
<krammer> how can I find pcap.h file???
<mahmoud2> deniz__: did you change any of your network settings on the laptop? IP settings ..etc?
<deniz__> initially no, then ya, then back to normal, nothing worked
<deniz__> well
<deniz__> not ip
<deniz__> all i did is go from dhcp to static
<deniz__> well attempt to
<Yanch0> This is the error : ERROR: could not write block 163578 of temporary file: No space left on device
<deniz__> but i had no ips and stuff to put well now that i think of it its 192.168.0.1
<blag> okay, now under that you should see three lines that are preceded with a pound (#) sign.  Remove the pound signs from those three lines, so it should look like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56178/
<mahmoud2> deniz__  from the terminal ping 208.67.222.222
<mjw-> Yanch0 hrm, do you have a separate /tmp? maybe it's running out of space there
<lilg111111_> is it possible to make a regular yahoo email account work with evolution
<deniz__> i type "ping 208.67.222.222"? on which comp?
<blag> prettyricky: make sure to *keep* the pound sign on the "# Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet" line
<mahmoud2> deniz__ : go back to DHCP and do: sudo /etc/int.d/networking restart
<prettyricky> ok i did the uncomment and i kept the # sign on the uncomment line
<craigbass1976> Hmmm.  I had to go in and manually edit /etc/network/interfaces.  My essid from the old router (everyone, please avoid the cheaper dlinks...) was in there.  Wonder why.
<deniz__> mahmoud2, isnt it init .d?
<krammer> lilg1111: I would see why not I configured gmail for evolution
<prettyricky> ready for more directions
<Yanch0> mjw- this is df -h : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d5d02d589
<mahmoud2> deniz__ : yes /etc/init.d/networking restart
<blag> prettyricky: now simply save the file, hit ctrl+alt+backspace, the screen will go dark, and you will have to login again, but the tablet should now work.
<prettyricky> ok thanks blag/ hopefully it does.
<krammer> how can I find pcap.h file???
<lilg111111_> krammer, thanx
<Kargarian> has anyone ever heard being able to use two sound cards at once.  So you can use both inputs from each sound card?
<lilg111111_> can anybody help me install kibba dock
<wers> I want to set my music player shortcut keys with the win key. what should I do to the  win key? map super to it? map hyper to it? map meta to it? :)
<craigbass1976> Kargarian, I suppose it's possible, but you're better off getting a multi-in card
<hobbs> wers: some of the above!
<wers> hobbs, any?
<craigbass1976> wers, mine minimizes all windows
<Khisanth> krammer: apt-file search /pcap.h
<hobbs> wers: I think Super is normal these days.
<wers> i tried all but none worked
<Kargarian> Thanks Craigbass1976, i just though since I have two spare sound cards around, it just might be possible
<wers> or I think, I should restart x
<wers> craigbass1976, which minimizes?
<Khisanth> krammer: it''s in libpcap0.7-dev and libpcap0.8-dev
<craigbass1976> Kargarian, there's a linux audio project somewhere online-- check them out.  And ardour, if you want to multitrack, seems very cool
<craigbass1976> wers, the window key.
<mjw-> Yanch0 i'm a bit confused why 11 is supposed to = 8.9 + 1.3, but maybe you're just running up into what's reserved for root? dunno why else you'd be getting that error
<Kargarian> Ardour is the open source project?
<craigbass1976> Kargarian, I have a regular studio (big mixer with reel to reel and a mackie hdr) and we're moving to ubuntu with ardour
<revilodraw> hi! exaile plays my music at about 50% volume, even when everything is turned up. it is the only program that does this. playing the files in vlc it will play at full volume
<Kargarian> Thanks I will chekc out Ardour
<craigbass1976> Kargarian, Yes.  I believe it's in the repos
<krammer> apt-get install??
<hobbs> Kargarian: ALSA plugins would allow you to combine the PCMs into one big hairy multichannel device, but I'm not sure how useful it would really be
<pawan> hi
<craigbass1976> Kargarian, as simple as an apt command
<pawan> how to repair or reinstall grub
<Kargarian> I will give that a try.  Thanks Craig
<ogre>  im installing vmware workstation for work and it says i need vmmon. it didnt come with the disk my work gave me. any suggestions? I am on ubuntu  7.10
<craigbass1976> pawan, I just did this-- there's walkthroughs online
<craigbass1976> pawan, it was the middle of the night though, I kind of sleepwalked through the process, so I don't remember.  Just gogle for your symptoms or error messages
<pawan> error 22 no such partition
<ol_dude67> what is it i have to add to the repos to get the vmware server?
<craigbass1976> Kargarian, careful with reverb--- resource hog
<craigbass1976> pawan, that wasn't my issue, but I saw many google links and solutions
<mjw-> !vmware | ol_dude67
<ubotu> ol_dude67: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<pawan> i have the installation on my disk but not pointing properly
<fancy> how can i install windows fonts to Linux ?
<icesword> fonts:///
<icesword> copy windows fonts to it
<lolwut> DCC SEND LOL2600HAX 0 0 0
<deniz__> mahmoud2, how do i explain terminal results, i have no means of copying over terminal
<mahmoud2> deniz__ : you get a timeout or numbers in ms ?
<revilodraw> exaile is the only program that plays my music too quietly?
<deniz__> the only numbers i c is in the line: "bound to 192.168.0.1 -- renewal in 280873 seconds."
<prettyricky> blag it works to perfection thank you so much!!!!
<blag> prettyricky: welcome
<mahmoud2> deniz__ : you are still using a static IP not the DHCP mode ?
<Matze79_> Hi, i have a short question.. is it possible to have Systemsounds in xfce? Such as start/exit sound
<skull-DT> hi everyone, does anyone if ubuntu 7.10 comes with a disk defrag??? if not whats a good one
<prettyricky> im new to lunix, but I can see how easy it is to let windows go!
<deniz__> mahmoud2, on desktop i dont no, how do i check and change?
<prettyricky> blag is there anything you recommend for starters? any how to or good apps
<mahmoud2> deniz__ : system> administration > network
<deniz__> mahmoud2, on the "giver" of the internet?
<mahmoud2> deniz__ : ?
<steves125> hi guys.  I'm trying to get a mp3 player to mount.  I run lsusb and it shows it but i can't get the files to come up so I can drag and drop
<deniz__> on the desktop i go to network to make it dhcp?
<steves125> anybody got any ideas?
<littlepinkdot> Is there a way to set up OpenVPN so it doesnt authenticate or use cipher? All authentication/encryption will be done via SSH.
<deniz__> mahmoud2, o shit it was onr oaming mode
<hobbs> skull-DT: generally speaking there's no need.
<EnderTheThird> anyone ever try running Ubuntu on a Dell Optiplex GX260?
<skull-DT> hobbs: really? how come??
<mjw-> !ohmy | deniz__
<ubotu> deniz__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mahmoud2> deniz__: that means it should be DHCP (roaming is managed by NetworkManager)
<mjw-> EnderTheThird why do you ask?
<wers> I can't set my music player shortcuts as win+someotherkey even if I already set win key as super or hyper or meta key. any idea?
<craigbass1976> EnderTheThird, Funny, I've got two on my table right now
<mahmoud2> deniz__: the desktop net is working probably right?
<Catachan> has anyone had any trouble with the sound on a lenovo thinkpad x60 tablet PC?
<craigbass1976> EnderTheThird, Oh, no.  They're just GX60s, not 260s
<EnderTheThird> This thing has a 2GHz P4 with 768MB RAM, and it just doesn't seem to run very well at all.
<mjw-> EnderTheThird run ubuntu well? or just in general?
<steves125> can anyone tell me how to get my mp3 player to mount so i can drag and drop music?
<skull-DT> I was always used to defragment windows often to keep up in performance, is ubuntu diferent?
<EnderTheThird> Ubuntu.  I'm using Metacity too, not Compiz or anything crazy.  Firefox runs slow and it's just not running very well.  Win2k runs better on it.
<MagoonD> whats the best torrent client to get in ubuntu gutsy if I am using utorrent in windows?
<mjw-> steves125 for most mp3 players that just act like mass storage devices, you should be able to plug it in and it should pop up on the desktop.
<Catachan> has anyone had any trouble with the sound on a lenovo thinkpad x60 tablet PC?
<sier> I use rtorrent .. :P no many ppl like it.
<mjw-> !torrent | MagoonD
<ubotu> MagoonD: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<musicjock58> i found that if you reboot with your mp3 connected, it will mount automatically. at least in feisty
<steves125> it doesn't show up on the desktop.  I ran lsusb and it lists it though
<EnderTheThird> mjw-: i know i *could* run xfce with it, but I really shouldn't have to with a 2GHz CPU.  The only thing I can think of is that the integrated video just blows and is taxing the CPU more than it needs to.
<steves125> I tried rebooting with it in also.  didn't work.  thanks though
<mjw-> EnderTheThird have you checked glxinfo | grep -i direct ?
<MagoonD> whats the most popular out of these?
<compwiz18> EnderTheThird: I have a laptop with a 1ghz cpu and 768mb ram, and it runs fine
<mjw-> !best > MagoonD
<EnderTheThird> direct rendering is on
<musicjock58> you have fiesty or gusty?
<steves125> gutsy
<musicjock58> steves125
<mjw-> I love ubuntu gusty. it blows :D
<musicjock58> oh
<musicjock58> i dont know about gutsy
<mjw-> steves125 gutsy automounts USB drives, etc., at least all the ones I've tried
<musicjock58> i had problems with gutsy. things broken all over. reverted to fiesty. everything fine now
<bluefoxx> is there a way i can make streamripper rip wma audio?
<mjw-> EnderTheThird is it using the intel driver?
<EnderTheThird> only time i've had trouble with automount in Gutsy was when plugging into USB hubs, occasionally it would be a stubborn prick
<steves125> mjw   it automounts my flash drives fine but not the mp3
<mjw-> steves125 it's not an ipod is it?
<EnderTheThird> mjw-:  yeah
<musicjock58> no
<deniz_> mahmoud2, that terminal command with the networking restart...do i do it on my laptop or desktop
<steves125> nope   samsung T10
<musicjock58> ive tried that. its not an ipod
<mjw-> EnderTheThird that's peculiar. the GX260's had, what, the i850? That should blow through 2D with ease.
<mahmoud2> deniz_ : laptop
<mahmoud2> deniz_ : make sure its on Roaming/DHCP
<musicjock58> have you tried mounting it ,say in something like amorak or something like that?
<deniz_> mahmoud2, k, so thats not the problem then...
<deniz_> mahmoud2, on which comp?
<deniz_> mahmoud2, neither r on roaming
<mahmoud2> deniz_: the one having the problem
<mjw-> mjw- even compiz ought to work
<_river> I have a TP-Link 108mm wireless card and router working, but seems to run in maximum 54mb not 108mb, is there some setting in madwifi to get it to run at maximum speed ?
<deniz_> mahmoud2, k, brb
<bluefoxx> how can i make streamripper rip windows media audio?
<steves125> yeah.  amorak won't see it.  I got rhythymbox to see it though its far from perfect
<musicjock58> i see
<steves125> ends up crashing rhythmbox
<Safiyyah2> hi all
<mjw-> EnderTheThird what does lspci | grep -i vga return?
<EnderTheThird> mjw-:  i845, i think
<musicjock58> all i can say my friend is that i had too many problems in gutsy for me to keep it. i reverted to fiesty. and wont upgrade until the official release of hardy is out for a couple 3 months
<prettyricky> can i install automatix2 on ubuntu 7.10
<_river> 'iwlist scan' show bitrates from 1 - 54mb how do I enable my maximum 108mb
<EnderTheThird> mjw-:  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<Jouva> Hey folks, I'd like to know two things about Evolution: 1) How do I get the filters to automatically run after mail is received 2) How can I get the subfolders of inbox to appear next to Inbox instead of as below Inbox (like how you enter the name of your inbox in the "IMAP server directory" in Thunderbird)
<prettyricky> and is it worth installing?
<mjw-> EnderTheThird that is odd. that should work quite well, really.
<compwiz18> !automatix | prettyricky
<ubotu> prettyricky: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<deniz_> mahmoud2, i made laptop roaming mode and still not working :(
<mahmoud2> deniz_: restart the networking
<mjw-> EnderTheThird what kind of stats do you get from glxgears ?
<steves125> musicjock  thanks  I appreciate the effort
<musicjock58> i have had no problems with automatix2 for fiesty . it works fine in my box
<Safiyyah2> I loaded xfce4 and changed the screen resolution within xfce4, everything was fine until I logged out of the session, now x server doesnt load, it says due to an internal error so the gnone gdm won't load so I can only use ubuntu in failsafe mode,
<deniz_> mahmoud2, same command again?
<mjw-> !worksforme | musicjock58
<ubotu> musicjock58: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<musicjock58> im just sorry that i havent been much  of help
<EnderTheThird> mjw-:  ~410 fps
<Safiyyah2> I have tries to install the xorg-fglrx but wont work
<Safiyyah2> tried start x.... I get a mish mash pixel mess cant see anything
<EnderTheThird> mjw-: make that 200-400
<UncleChevitz> i'm really new to ubuntu and for some reason I have Java 1.4, 5 and 6 installed, should I remove the older versions?
<mahmoud2> deniz_: yes and then: ifconfig eth0 , what inet addr do you get?
<deniz_> by eth0 u mean ppp0?
<mjw-> EnderTheThird that's kind of low? But still 2D should be ok
<musicjock58> im actually trying to get some help with timevault. anyone know what that is? i cant get into preferences anymore
<mahmoud2> deniz_ : No .. eth0
<deniz_> im connected to internet thru dial-up tho not high speed..
<_river> does anyone know how to get madwifi to run my tp-link card @ 108mb ? currently only runs with 54mb
<EnderTheThird> mjw-:  yeah, it varies quite a bit.  overall the whole thing is just sluggish though.  even terminal windows take a while to appear and populate
<bluefoxx> how can i make streamripper rip WMAaudio?
<deniz_> mahmoud2, k, well nutn works
<mjw-> EnderTheThird have you poked around the BIOS at all? maybe some setting got changed (like CPU cache turned off... :P )
<Safiyyah2> I loaded xfce4 and changed the screen resolution within xfce4, everything was fine until I logged out of the session, now x server doesnt load, it says due to an internal error so the gnone gdm won't load so I can only use ubuntu in failsafe mode, I have tried to install the xorg-fglrx but wont work, I also tried start x and that gives me a mish mash of pixels can't see anything. Ubuntu...
<Safiyyah2> ...still boots fine from the live CD(tried that too) I dont mind reinstalling Ubuntu but there is now some important data on it, so please help me either fix x server or get my data out and reinstall :)
<EnderTheThird> mjw-:  i toyed with AGP aperature and some others, but no difference
<deniz_> mahmoud2, the network restart thing gives "failed to bring up wlan0" and the ifconfig ppp0 and eth0 both give the same result: "error fetching interface information: device not found"
<musicjock58> bluefoxx have you tried something like k3b or something like that? why streamripper?
<mjw-> EnderTheThird have you tried the vesa driver? Is it equally or even more sluggish?
<EnderTheThird> let me check
<EnderTheThird> i'm going to poke around bios too, be back in a min
<mjw-> EnderTheThird I actually am on a computer right now that gets ~400FPS in glxgears and even compiz is ok. Maybe you've got a slow or dying HD?
<UncleChevitz> i'm really new to ubuntu and for some reason I have Java 1.4, 5 and 6 installed, should I remove the older versions?
<bluefoxx> musicjock58, cause i figured it out the easiest, and all the armin van buuren ASOT files i found said they were ripped with it, so i went with it first
<mahmoud2> deniz_ : if eth0 is not found, then your laptop Ethernet is not working properly / not detected  ..
<reportingsjr> What is the bash command to  regenerate my ld.so.cache?
<musicjock58> ok, no problem . just wanting to know. i dont know how to work with streamripper, but have used k3b. works nicely
<wers> whenever i increase the volume using multimedia keys while rhythmbox is the active window, metacity hangs. any idea?
<reportingsjr> Anyone know how to regenerate ld.so.cache? I know for gentoo it is env-update.
<musicjock58> even with gnome, works good
<prettyricky> so dont install automatix2
<prettyricky> ?
<toresn> is centericq and centerim the same?
<toresn> is=are
<musicjock58> prettyricky, i have fiesty, and automatix2 has not given me any problems. but use it at your own risk.
<prettyricky> i have gutsy
<deniz_> mahmoud2, its not defective so it must be not detected...doesnt wired connections have super good  reputation of being detected in ubuntu? and btw laptop said that it got connected to desktop doesnt mean that the ethernet port works??
<Jouva> Hey folks, I'd like to know two things about Evolution: 1) How do I get the filters to automatically run after mail is received 2) How can I get the subfolders of inbox to appear next to Inbox instead of as below Inbox (like how you enter the name of your inbox in the "IMAP server directory" in Thunderbird)
<musicjock58> ok, different download. cant speak for gutsy
<mjw-> deniz_ what does lspci | grep -i eth  return?
<cybertux> hi
<deniz_> mahmoud2, how do u make that line between lspci and grep?
<mjw-> deniz_ it's a pipe, probably above your enter key
<prettyricky> what does anyone recommed for new apps. what are the best applications
<mjw-> prettyricky go to Applications > Add/Remove. By default you'll see the most recommended ones
<mahmoud2> deniz_: lspci | grep Ethernet
<deniz_> mjw-, it shows ethernet controller: inttel corporation etc and ethernet pro 100
<musicjock58> thats hard to say, pretty, what are you into? i like music, so what i think are good apps may not agree with your tastes
<deniz_> mahmoud2, both do same thing
<mahmoud2> deniz : in the terminal type: route
<mjw-> deniz_ now that's interesting...those worked in linux 10 years ago!
<reportingsjr> Anyone know how to regenerate ld.so.cache? I know for gentoo it is env-update.
<deniz_> lol 10 years ago, that shows that ur much older than me
<deniz_> no offense
<ahorriblemess> hello all
<mjw-> deniz_ does lsmod | grep -i ee return anything?
<Khisanth> bluefoxx: but what makes you think they were ripped from a wma stream? the streamripper sites says it doesn't work with wma streams
<ahorriblemess> Does anyone have any info or resources on getting integrated webcams to work? I have an HPdv6704, running Gutsy,,, I've only found info for Edgy
<deniz_> mahmoud2, destination gateway genmask glags metric ref use iface then next line link-local gateway * 255.255.0.0 U 0 0 0 eth1 default * 0.0.0.0 U 1000 0 0 eth1
<joanki> i have medibuntu, but when i try to play my dvd, it says totem cannot play this type of media because it does not have the appropriate plugins to read from the disc.... how can i get the right plugins?
<RequinB4> Is there a way to put a google desktop search prompt on a panel?
<mahmoud2> mjw : would not that be the firewire?
<reportingsjr> Anyone know how to regenerate ld.so.cache? I know for gentoo it is env-update.
<mjw-> mahmoud2 firewire? where?
<bluefoxx> Khisanth, because the available streams i found of ASOT radio were in wma format, and the id3 tags of the files...
<prettyricky> ok thanks everyone@!
<Syxx> can someone help me with installing java and flash players
<mjw-> mahmoud2 by default ubuntu suppresses the 1394 networking modules
<ahorriblemess> joanki: I got the same message after getting the medibuntu packages... I tried playing a DVD on VLC and it worked... unless you might just need to restart/
<mjw-> !java > syxx
<mahmoud2> mjw : on my PC grepping ee returns the IEEE 1394
<mjw-> !flash > syxx
<joanki> vlc, eh?
<ahorriblemess> joanki: sorry, I'm new at this but I've had a zillion problems, I want to try to help with the little bit of knowledge I have haha
<deniz_> mjw-, sppedstep_lib 6148 0 then next line ieee1394 299448 1 sbp2
<joanki> sudo apt-get install vlc?
<mjw-> mahmoud2 oh, my goal was to see if the eepro100 module was being loaded
<Syxx> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<ahorriblemess> joanki: I got it through the Applications>Add/Remove
<mjw-> deniz_ try sudo modprobe eepro100
<Les_Caesars> how to I unmount a CD without ejecting it?
<RequinB4> Is there a way to put a google desktop search prompt on a panel?
<EnderTheThird> mjw-:  messed with some more settings, and tried vesa.   still peak at 400 fps in glxgears
<mahmoud2> Les_Caesars: umount /media/cdrom0
<ahorriblemess> joanki: i don't know if that would have anything to do with it though (using VLC instead)
<Les_Caesars> thanks mahmoud2
<mjw-> EnderTheThird so you get 400fps even with the vesa driver?
<Yanch0> if i format /media/hda6 (have windows xp on it) will it screw grub ?
<EnderTheThird> mjw-:  with vesa, i got like 120
<lilg111111_> i installed cairo, can somebody tell me how to start it
<musicjock58> les, click on your panel the cd icon and options should come up to unmount your cd
<mjw-> mjw- well it's accelerating correctly...i'm not sure how else to explain the sluggishness..maybe it's just ready for pasture. :P
<mjw-> Yanch0 only if you try to boot xp probably
<errpt> hi,all..
<RequinB4> hello errpt
<RequinB4> Is there a way to put a google desktop search prompt on a panel?
<Yanch0> mjw- well there will be no win xp if i format it no ? )
<EnderTheThird> mjw-  you mean computer heaven?
<errpt> I am using thinkpad x41, I want to enable the fingerprint scanner
<lilg111111_> i installed cairo, can somebody tell me how to start it
<mjw-> Yanch0 well, yeah. formatting the xp partition will tend to remove it permanently ;)
<bluefoxx> ok,this is really pissing meoff now, compiz keeps killing itself and i lose all my desktop effects then i lose all the work/programs that arn't on the desktop im on, and i have to reboot to renable compiz
<joanki> ahorriblemess, http://limulus.wordpress.com/2007/12/10/playing-dvds-in-ubuntu-gutsy/
<Jouva> Actually I'm confused: Isn't the Evolution mail client SUPPOSED to automatically execute the filters once mail comes in?
<EnderTheThird> mjw-:  i think it's this integrated graphics that's killing it.  i'm going to toss in an AGP card one of these days and see if that helps it out at all.
<Yanch0> okis and can u please confirm how to format the partition mjw-?
<Jouva> Cause it's not for me
<deniz_> mjw-, sudo mopdprobe thing doesnt do nutn and im trying to connect and still nothing
<mjw-> !format > Yanch0
<deniz_> :'(
<solexious> [Q] How can i acsess samba shared folders from ubuntu?
<fez> hi
<mjw-> deniz_ what happened?
<ahorriblemess> joanki: did you get it working/
<Yanch0> thanks mjgoins
<bluefoxx> its really annoying now, as i run one desktop admin stuff, another internet and the next is multimedia, last is gaming....i know my machine can handle it...
<deniz_> well wen i type that it responds with nothing but the readyness of a new line and then i attempt to go to google.ca and nothing
<fez> i am wondering, does ubuntu support NATIVE drivers for linksys wpc54gs wireless PC card? (or does it just use ndiswrapper)
<Darkmystere> Can some one Help me i cant get Ubuntu or any other linux distro to connect to my Router it uses wep yes wep i just use it because i can :D
<mjw-> deniz_ that line just loads the module for the eepro100...you still need to configure things
<deniz_> mjw-, ok so wat do i do next?
<mjw-> deniz_ does lsmod | grep -i eepro   now return something?
<joanki> maybe
<joanki>  we will see
<mjw-> deniz_ I'm not sure, i haven't really been following what you were trying to do
<solexious> [Q] How can i mount samba shared folders from another box on a ubuntu box? *reworded*
<RequinB4> Is there a way to put a google desktop search prompt on a panel?
<ahorriblemess> joanki: I tried to PM this to you, but whatever... if you haven't already been to this page, check it out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<reportingsjr> How do I switch my keyboard to dvorak?
<EnderTheThird> solexious:   at boot?
<mjw-> solexious honestly, in nautilus, you can just do it the windows way....e.g. //servernameorip/sharename
<joanki> thx
<mjw-> !smb > solexious
<solexious> ender: well any time rearly
<mjw-> solexious that describes a more permanent way that will work with more applications
<deniz_> mjw-, :'( absolultely nothing that i tried the last couple hours dint work
<Darkmystere> i put the key in and then a few mins later the thing pops up asking again..
<mjw-> deniz_ well hopefully it at least recognizest that the ethernet exists now.
<deniz_> mjw-, it gave eepro100 32400 0 and mii is 6528 2 eepro100, e100
<termitor> hello
<RequinB4> Is there a way to put a google desktop search prompt on a panel?
<RequinB4> hello termitor
<deniz_> mjw-, should i be running firestarter
<termitor> who use xvmc on nvidia-new gutsy ?
<termitor> +mplayer
<mjw-> deniz_ no, it won't help get a network connection going
<EnderTheThird> solexious:  you can google it, but i'm pretty sure you just add an entry in /etc/fstab along the lines of "//server/folder /mount/point/here auto none 0 0"
<cybertux> How config the termnal
<cybertux> coler
<deniz_> o...but wen i opened it, it said eth0 is not ready
<EnderTheThird> solexious:  might need "smbfs" instead of "auto" though
<RequinB4> cybertux: you want to change the terminal's color?
<cybertux> yes
<Syxx> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<EnderTheThird> oh ubotu, how your infinite wisdom impresses us all
<RequinB4> cybertux: that's based on your current theme... you can change with system - preferences - appearence
<mjw-> EnderTheThird i'm curious, can you enable compiz on that gx260?
<UghVista> I want to partition a hard drive using Knoppix but I cant because it says the partition is being used
<UghVista> What can I do?
<mjw-> UghVista reboot using a livecd
<deniz_> omfg y is sharing an internet connectiojn soooo difficult???
<EnderTheThird> mjw-:  yeah,  doesn't run too great, but it's not much worse than metacity
<UghVista> I did mjw
<Raspberry> I had direct rendering working in X (I have a Thinkpad X61T with an Intel X3100 video card) and it worked fine, but once I installed xgl and compiz -- I have lost my direct rendering so I can't run glxgears or anything (it restarts X) --- any ideas?  I've been though dozens of postings on the forums
<UghVista> I'm on a livecd right now
<Yanch0> i screwed /home/yancho .. any idea how i can restore it please??
<nohla> probando
<RequinB4> UghVista - check if the partition is mounted and unmount if it is
<EnderTheThird> raspberry:  XGL disables direct rendering (could use confirmation though)
<deniz_> anyway, ive had enuf for today, ill come bak later
<Syxx> can someone help me with playing mp3 formats
<mjw-> Raspberry: also, the X3100 is on the compiz blacklist right now
<Raspberry> EnderTheThird: so DRI and XGL are mutually exclusive?
<Raspberry> mjw-: compiz works great with it
<mjw-> !mp3 > Syxx
<deniz_> Syxx, what os  version?
<Raspberry> very smooth
<Syxx> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<UghVista> How do I unmount a partition?
<Mr> #teenlinuxlounge
<tkxue> how do I install flash onto ubuntu 64bit ?
<tkxue> how do I install flash onto ubuntu 64bit ? (i.e. get around the md5sum problem)
<pawan> error 22 no such partition
<joanki> ahorriblemess, it now plays in vlc
<EnderTheThird> raspberry:  from what i remember when i had a radeon, xgl had to be used because it didn't support compiz with direct rendering, and xgl disables it because it's essentially a "hack" to get compiz running.  you could check #compiz too
<joanki> ahorriblemess, thanks so much
<pawan> when i load 7.10 livecd no video
<Raspberry> mjw: I don't need to run compiz at all -- I just need better 3d support so World of Warcraft, ET and other games will work -- I have Codeweavers cross over -- WoW installs fine and starts, but locks up the PC once the 3d engine is heavily called (same thing that happens with RtCW: Enemy Territory)
<mjw-> tkxue try this:  sudo apt-get purge gnash; sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<termitor> xmvc on nvidia nobody know ?
<Raspberry> EnderTheThird: I don't neccesarily want compiz :)   I just need "better" (more fps) 3d support
<pawan> cant we use drive data when using livecd
<EnderTheThird> termitor:  what about it?
<Raspberry> the card works great in XP and Vista
<mjw-> Raspberry this isn't going to win me friends, but honestly, if you want to run windows games, run windows.
<L3ttuc3> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<termitor> EnderTheThird: mplayer say video : no video (with -vo xvmc) and /etc/X11/XcMCConfig = libXvMCNVIDIA.so.1
<Raspberry> mjw-: yeah I do run Windows :)  I'd just like to not dual boot :D  and Codeweavers supports WoW -- I could call them about it, but I thought I'd ask here first :)
<EnderTheThird> raspberry:  my help would be pretty limited there as i haven't tried linux with an ATI card in almost 2 years.  i bought an nvidia card a few months after i started using Ubuntu exclusively
<Raspberry> EnderTheThird: the X3100 is an Intel card... not an ATI
<EnderTheThird> raspberry:  doh!
<cybertux>  want to change the terminal's color of virtual terminal
<EnderTheThird> raspberry:  i'm an ass
<RequinB4> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mjw-> Raspberry the X3100 3D support is just kind of iffy right now in X. It's a pretty big departure from the older intel GMA series and the open source driver hasn't entirely caught up
<EnderTheThird> requinb4:  my apologies
<termitor> EnderTheThird: changing /etc/X11/XcMCConfig => disconnect + reconnect ?
<CVD-PR> where is the file to put the DNS?
<mjw-> CVD-PR /etc/resolv.conf
<Raspberry> mjw-: they released a big linux / openGL improved driver on the 28th of January ( I think) -- but I'd rather not muck up the packages to put it in place
<Raspberry> with XGL and Compiz this card is smooth ... as good as my GeForce 7600 for Desktop stuff...  definitely not the same for Games :P
<CVD-PR> and dhcp also/
<cybertux>  want to change the terminal's color of virtual terminal
<mjw-> Raspberry well compiz isn't -that- taxing, at least. I have it running on this laptop...an ATI Radeon Mobility M6 from 2002. :)
<Raspberry> I easily get 30fps in WoW on linux @ 1920x1200 -- so I figured @ 1024x800 it'd be playable in linux :) -- It runs and I can pick my character, but when it loads the game and actually tries to render everything it locks X
<CVD-PR> ok dgclien.conf
<Raspberry> mjw-: Compiz doesn't run well on my Toshiba M200 with a nVidia 5200 MX 32MB :)
<Yanch0> How can I restore back my /home please ..
<mjw-> Raspberry 1024x800? maybe X just doesn't understand that resolution ;)
<mjw-> Raspberry I didn't say it was really smooth :)
<Raspberry> mjw-: you're lucky I'm in a good mood :P
<Raspberry> I just wanted to get the 3d working on this thing so I can ditch havign to boot into windows ... so I can play a bit between coding rather than just surfing the web
<mjw-> Raspberry so it works as long as you're in 1920x1200?
<cybertux> #########
<cybertux>  want to change the terminal's color of virtual terminal
<Raspberry> mjw-: it doesn't work @ any res :P  I was just using that as an example that I could get a better frame rate @ a lower res
<pawan> cant we use drive data when using livecd
<pawan> how to repair reinstall ubuntu
<mjw-> !ignore pawan all
<bluefoxx> back, damn computer crashed, hard
<Raspberry> hmm this is the download location for these drivers? http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<CVD-PR> why all in linux are files?
<mjw-> Raspberry if you want to be on the bleeding edge, yes. but ubuntu comes with some version of them
<Raspberry> right
<cybertux>  want to change the terminal's color of virtual terminal
<brad01> I have a second hard drive I want to use for storage
<Raspberry> but it's an older version and if you look at the 1000s of postings about 3d problems with the intel drivers -- it's junk
<mjw-> Raspberry bummer.
<Raspberry> yeah
<piedoggie> I'm looking for the package that contains the python profiling tools.  I'm using 6.06
<mjw-> Raspberry well hardy isn't too far off. they'll roll in a newer version of it.
<cybertux>  want to change the terminal's color of virtual terminal
<mjw-> Raspberry trust me though the intel driver isn't half as bad the binary-only matrox parhelia driver. that thing only supports 3D acceleration in the academic sense.
<wers> i want a new menu. I am trying ubuntu system panel but it's so messy. I want something as good as suse's sled. I tried gnome-main-menu but it's also messy. It's not as good as the sled that comes with suse. any suggestion? :)
<Raspberry> I've run Hardy -- not ready for prime time :P  and they're using the same intel driver (version, not package rev)
<cybertux>  want to change the terminal's color of virtual terminal or config ?
<Raspberry> I just had to fix a system for the Univ of Minnesota's supercomputer lab yesterday
<Raspberry> they bought a Quadro FX 4600, but couldn't configure the DVI out
<Raspberry> it was a mess
<Raspberry> known issue with the card / driver compatibility
<Raspberry> ... and usplash :)
<cybertux>  want to change the terminal's color of virtual terminal
<cybertux> How  to change the terminal's color of virtual terminal
<ghost> how has I build from source ?
<nano> hello world
<ghost> there is two scripts one called domake.sh and dolinks.sh
<IdleOne> !compile | ghost
<ubotu> ghost: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ghost> sweet thanks
<Raspberry> how can I install the new drivers from hardy into gutsy...
<Raspberry> --dist hardy ?
<nano> hey guys, i was wondering if anybody knew where ubunutu keeps its open source version of nvidia driver, called "nv"...i tried searching in /lib but couldn't find the corresponding nv.ko file
<mjw-> Raspberry i wouldn't try. there's a very high chance you will break your installation
<Darkmystere> err i cant seem to use the dreaded partion magic to make a new partion i have a Ubuntu Partion also and a swap i wanted to make another partion for Backtrack3 but when i reboot into windows it says Partion Magic complete but no new partion i know by doing
<Raspberry> I can always dist-upgrade then :P
<Darkmystere> fdisk -l
<sean_> anybody know how to get amarok to work with tunapie???
<bruenig> what is turnapie
<pokerfacepenguin> free inet radio
<mjw-> Raspberry you could built the new intel driver from source if you are feeling adventurous
<Raspberry> they have instructions on how to do that on the intel site
<pokerfacepenguin> bruenig: it is internet radio
<bruenig> k
<UncleChevitz> I'm trying to upgrade from 6.06 to the latest version, but I read somewhere that I should update sequentially, I used the command gksu “update-manager -c -d” and software updates tells me 8.04 is available, can I safely install it?
<brad01> I want to use a second hardrive for storage.
<mjw-> !hardy | UncleChevitz
<ubotu> UncleChevitz: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<forleaf> hi
<nano> hey guys, i was wondering if anybody knew where ubunutu keeps its open source version of nvidia driver, called "nv"...i tried searching in /lib but couldn't find the corresponding nv.ko file
<bruenig> UncleChevitz: don't use the -d flag in that command
<piedoggie> ugh.  python-profiler is listed in multiverse but is is not found with aptitude.  and yes, multiverse is in sources.list
<pawan> hi
<nano> hello
<nano> this room is pretty busy tonight
<Raspberry> so long and thanks for all the fish
<pawan> getting error 22 no such partition
<IdleOne> piedoggie, what error is aptitude giving you?
<killux> hey, i am on a ubuntu live cd and i need to uninstall grub from the mbr, how can i do this?
<nano> can somebody tell me the difference between the following commands "modproble driver" and
<mjw-> piedoggie installs fine here, just checked.
<ghost> hey im reading this guide on ubuntu docs on how to build from source, but the make commands don't do anything in the folder. they have those domake.sh script in there but when I tried to run it it complains
<nano> "insmod driver"
<UncleChevitz> I used the same command with out the -d flag and it just tells me "my system is up to date"
<bruenig> nano: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so and don't call it ubuntu's open source version as they haven't the slightest thing to do with it
<Yanch0> By mistake I named another partition /home (used gui and it screwed everything) .. data is still on /dev/hda7 ... files are still there .. how can I access it ? this is my df -h : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d40c00a52 .. help is really appreciated please!
<nano> can somebody tell me the difference between the following commands "modproble driver" and "insmod driver"
<piedoggie> I'm searching using the curses ui and it is not finding thet package
<compwiz18> killux: you can't uninstall grub, but you can install over grub...
<compwiz18> killux: what are you trying to put on the mbr?
<forleaf>  killux －－－－－format the whole disk......
<IdleOne> piedoggie, try sudo aptitude install python-profiler
<bruenig> nano: none really
<[dcr]> killux: what are you trying to do? o.o
<mjw-> nano: insmod is simpler. modprobe does some dependency resolution, I think, plus you can actually remove modules with it too
<killux> no, i removed a harddrive and now grub wont boot up my existing hardrive with windows on it
<forleaf> thit's  is nothing:-D
<killux> i just want to clear the mbr
<mjw-> piedoggie did you do a   sudo apt-get update after adding multiverse?
<compwiz18> killux: if you do that, nothing will boot
<killux> fixmbr?
<mjw-> mjw- and a   sudo apt-get install python-profiler  should do the trick
<piedoggie> mjw: yes
<compwiz18> killux: if you can get to windows, yes, fixmbr should do it, I think
<nano> I am trying to load a module...i can only load it if i do issue the full name ie (modprobe /file/driver.ko), however, i cannot automatically load it by putting "driver" in /etc/modules
<NigelS> killux: when you say you removed a HD, you removed the HD with the /boot directory on it? if not it is probably just that the drive order changed, hence their numbers changed and grub is trying to load the wrong drive
<forleaf> why do you want to clear  mbr  killux?
<UncleChevitz> !upgrade > me
<nano> basically, i don't have loading the driver if i put the full name in ...i.e. including the
<nano> ".ko" but i can't load just "driver"
<nano> whatsup with that?
<Matze79_> where can i get a new version of calmav ? the package i get from xubuntu rep. is outdated :(
<box-> UncleChevitz : are you wanting the beta or Gutsy ?
<pawan> how to open menu.lst
<piedoggie> mjw: here are the results:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56181/
<Matze79_> i have gutsy
<freezey> ok so when i run lspci i see drivers installed for my SD/MMC smart card reader there but when i put it in the PC it doesnt load or read
<pawan> my ubuntu is pointing to wrong partition gotta change it
<NigelS> pawan: it's in /boot/grub
<pawan> i am using livecd
<mattgrieser> My menu bars are HUGE!!! Like 10 times wider than normal. What's up?
<mjw-> piedoggie ah, you're in dapper. there may be no package for dapper.
<[dcr]> i just created a new partition FAT32 to install Widnows XP to
<freezey> mattgrieser: is your resolution correct?
<pawan> how to open /boot/grub
<[dcr]> is there anything i need to know before I get started installing Windows XP?
<nano> does anybody know why i can load a driver if i issue the complete file name but i cannot load the driver by putting its name without ".ko"  in /etc/modules
<NigelS> pawan: I see - you've done that so you can repair the file but grub is interactive - you could have just given it a new drive interactively from boot - nevertheless you now need to mount the hard disk with grub on it - you can list your hard disks by typing ls -al /dev/disk/by-id
<forleaf> pawan: grub doesn't install on your pc ,so you cant find it.
<piedoggie> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/source/python-profiler  sez there is...
<mjw-> !info python-profiler dapper > piedoggie
<freezey> [dcr]: that it sucks
<[dcr]> Lol freezey
<[dcr]> I know thats why i installed linux
<[dcr]> but i need the dualboot for other things
<UncleChevitz> box: gutsy
<freezey> [dcr]: install vmware and run an virtual instance
<mjw-> piedoggie the whole package size 0kB is really fishy though
<piedoggie> true
<[dcr]> i already went through the process of partitioning another drive
<[dcr]> i think i can survive dualboot =[
<pawan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<piedoggie> I think the dapper multiverse is gone
<mjw-> !info python-profiler > piedoggie
<freezey> [dcr]: even better to setup vmware
<NigelS> nano: possibly it's not compiled against the currently running kernel? you found the kernel object .ko in a dir like /lib/modules..kernel name?
<freezey> does anybody know about the smart card reader?
<mjw-> piedoggie it dapper is 6.06? it should still be there. weird though.
<nano> does anybody know why i can load a driver if i issue the complete file name but i cannot load the driver by putting its name without ".ko"  in /etc/modules
<[dcr]> freezey: well it sucks that i barely know about vmware so i'll have to make due
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56182/
<piedoggie> dcr: virt machines are a great way to try out new installs
<nano> Nigel: i don't think that is the problem
<pawan> how to mount
<IdleOne> piedoggie, see if you can download from packages.ubuntu.com then install using spkg -i package-name.deb
<IdleOne> dpkg
<NigelS> nano: this is to say if the dir you're in is not /lib/modules/`uname -r` then modprobe won't see it
<nano> Nigel: yes there is only one kernel on my system
<piedoggie> I use them on my laptop on one of my servers
<Yanch0> By mistake I named another partition /home (used gui and it screwed everything) .. data is still on /dev/hda7 ... files are still there .. how can I access it ? this is my df -h : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d40c00a52 .. help is really appreciated please! /etc/fstab is still like it should be .. maybe a reboot will do the trick? or I can risk that I will not enter the OS and for sure I can forget to fix it ?
<nano> modprobe can see other drivers that are in the same place, but it doesn't see this
<NigelS> nano: how did this driver get there? did you add it?
<nano> I used Nvidia-installer executable files
<nano> *file
<freezey> ok so when i run lspci i see drivers installed for my SD/MMC smart card reader there but when i put it in the PC it doesnt load or read
<Starnestommy> Yanch0: try sudo umount /dev/hda8
<nano> i didn't and wouldn't do  a bruteforce copy
<pawan> how to mount
<Yanch0> umount: /home: device is busy
<Yanch0> umount: /home: device is busy
<Yanch0> Starnestommy ^
<piedoggie> mjw:  ugh.  I guess I need to upgrade my virtual server two something a little more current
<nano> freezey: you need to mount it
<IdleOne> !mount | pawalls
<ubotu> pawalls: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<IdleOne> !mount | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<[dcr]> is there anyway to lets say switch /dev/hda1 with /dev/hda3 ?
<NigelS> pawan: whichever of those drives contains your linux root drive - mount /dev/<drive letter and number> /directory of your choosing
<freezey> nano: yeah? how do i find out which it is?
<pawan> will i lose the existing insatllation and data
<Starnestommy> Yanch0: you'll probably need to log into recovery mode or reboot to fix it if that umount failed
<NigelS> nano: was depmod -a run by this installer? this more or less sounds like a problem with whatever process was used to install the driver
<NigelS> nano: modprobe needs modules.dep to be current
<piedoggie> the only problem I'm worried about is that I'm not sure how compatible VM Ware server 1.04 is with the latest Ubuntu
<nano> NigelS, do i need to run depmod -a
<NigelS> pawan: merely mounting the drive will not cause you to lose data
<nano> im not sure if this installer ran that
<pawan> ok
<freezey> piedoggie: i setup vmware server on a CentOS 5 machine
<freezey> works flawlessly
<UncleChevitz> I've been trying to upgrade from 6.06, I followed the instructions @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades, but its just giving me a warning about "apt api not stable yet", anybody got suggestions?
<piedoggie> no, I'm worried about the guest
<NigelS> pawan: but as I say, you don't need to do this to boot ubuntu - you could from the grub menu edit the menu.lst on startup, i.e. enter the interactive prompt - however you're here now so you can do it this way
<freezey> nano : how do i found out which device it is?
<NigelS> nano: try it, see if it works - though this is the official nvidia installer?
<nano> nigels: yes its the official nvidia installer
<NigelS> nano: also have you run modprobe in verbose mode to see what error, if any it gives?
<NigelS> nano: the nvidia version currently outpaces the one in the repos I guess?
<pawan> i am not getting the drive letter where ubuntu is insatlled how to find
<nano> freezey: depends on the type fo device it is, im not sure what your device is but a quick google search will tell you whatsup
<piedoggie> one of the problems I ran into in a previous life was that the guests tools didn't always install properly on the more current distributions
<Yanch0> Starnestommy will a reboot delete the files in the partition ?
<nano> NgielS: i think i will try that
<nano> thanks for ur hlep
<nano> and i will reboot
<nano> now
<nano> bye
<NigelS> pawan: if you type fdisk -l it will list all partitions and their associated file types - look for the one which is formatted in ext3 0x83
<Starnestommy> Yanch0: if they weren't deleted now they most likely won't be deleted when rebooting
<NigelS> file formats even
<Yanch0> Starnestommy any other option apart from deleting that u might think of please?
<Yanch0> Starnestommy deleting = rebooting
<Starnestommy> Yanch0: no, it doesn't.
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56184/
<pawan> now
<Starnestommy> or at least it shouldn't unless something major goes wrong
<NigelS> pawan: you created a seperate /boot partition?
<Yanch0> Starnestommy should i restart from the button - so it doesnt save settings?
<niuq> hi
<niuq> how do i change to init 3?
<pawan> yes and swap too
<Starnestommy> niuq: sudo telinit 3
<niuq> ohhh telinit
<Starnestommy> Yanch0: no, sudo telinit 6
<niuq> why tel?
<Yanch0> Starnestommy from ssh or from the server itself?
<NigelS> pawan: I think the /boot then is /dev/sdb3 - try this mkdir /tmp/boot && mount /dev/sdb3 /tmp/boot
<Starnestommy> Yanch0: it might be a bit safer to do it from the server, unless it's too far away
<moDumass> hey all, is there some way that will allow me to see thumbnail previews of images in gnome again?
<Yanch0> no next to me .. im doing it
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /tmp/boot && mount /dev/sdb3 /tmp/boot
<pawan> mkdir: cannot create directory `/tmp/boot': File exists
<Yanch0> Starnestommy from the gui i cannot load the terminal :(
<NigelS> pawan: I see, then change boot to something that isn't there
<OmegaCenti_> Alright, My big problem today is my terminal fonts can't be loaded or something or another
<Starnestommy> Yanch0: ctrl+alt+f2, then log in as yourself at the prompt and type sudo telinit 6
<pawan> like
<Yanch0> done Starnestommy .. now what please?
<NigelS> pawan: I leave that to you
<pawan> will changing to anything mess up
<Starnestommy> Yanch0: it should reboot
<Yanch0> its restarting
<sasi> jancok
<j0hng4lt> hello folks, newbie here, finally got ubuntu installed and wireless config working (needed restriced driver...)
<NigelS> pawan: you're just mounting to a folder - you could call it /tmp/flibbidyflobbidyfloo and it wouldn't matter
<Yanch0> moutning root file system ok .. mounting boot ok
<j0hng4lt> I installed apache and PHP, how do I test installation?
<pawan> what is this /tmp/boot files exist
<mjw-> j0hng4lt try 127.0.0.1 in a web browser
<ghost> is there a way I can have make do a check for dependencies that are not filled and then have apt-get install said missing files?
<NigelS> pawan: it means that you tried to create a directory that already existed
<Wuju> Hello
<j0hng4lt> LOL, tried localhost, it works.
<j0hng4lt> that was a dumb question
<Wuju> opensuse had a server outage
<pawan> then
<Wuju> i kind of need opensuse help, since opensuse support is starting to suck
<mjw-> !ot | Wuju
<ubotu> Wuju: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NigelS> pawan: then what?, what have you done?
<ghost> is there a way I can have make do a check for dependencies that are not filled and then have apt-get install said missing files?
<NigelS> j0hng4lt: you can define additional hosts etc in /etc/hosts if you're testing sites and what not
<j0hng4lt> any suggestions for a FTP client for linux?  GUI preferred.
<pawan> how to recreate it
<mjw-> !ftp > j0hng4lt
<OmegaCenti_> think I need help with framebuffer and usplash
<NigelS> pawan: have you mounted the drive?
<j0hng4lt> apt-get install !ftp  ?
<pawan> no
<mjw-> j0hng4lt that's a directive to ubotu to send you a message about your options ;)
<j0hng4lt> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<lostxion> any one who Mumia Abu Jamal is???
<mjw-> !ot > lostxion
<lostxion> or any resources on his work???
<mike_> hi all im about to install ubuntu on a computer with a X1650PRO 512MB any ideas if it will work
<mike_> ATI that is
<co_kenter_fs> chesa
<kf6aaq> Mike...i just downloaded the ATI drivers from their website
<kf6aaq> and it worked on this laptop
<mjw-> mike_ you'll need the binary ATI driver, which may or may not automatically prompt you to be installed
<blurple> I have always had problems with my ati9600xt
<blurple> never worked for me
<NigelS> pawan: right; then type mkdir /tmp/unlikelydirname && sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /tmp/unlikelydirname
<IshmaelDS> anyone able to help me out.  I have a toshiba satellite p100 and it detects my soundcard, I checked the alsamixer and the sounds not muted but I get no sound.  Any Ideas?
<mjw-> blurple ever tried the "radeon" driver?
<mike_> i have ati9600xt - its bad news
<blurple> Yes
<winter-mute> hi, is there package for mencoder?
<kf6aaq> exit
<blurple> I used the proprietary and xorg
<j0hng4lt> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<winter-mute> i need to rip a movie :-/
<void^> !info mencoder | winter-mute
<ubotu> winter-mute: mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13.1 (gutsy), package size 3277 kB, installed size 8148 kB
<pawan> ya typed
<Yanch0> Starnestommy check pn
<winter-mute> E: Couldn't find package mencoder
<pawan> now
<NigelS> pawan: ok, so if there were no errors then cd /tmp/unlikelydirname
<NigelS> pawan: what do you see if you type: ls from there
<NW2190> Hey, does anyone know how to use the "--fullscreen" option in a launcher under gnome?
<NW2190> I can type
<NigelS> winter-mute: you do not have the multiverse repos enabled, go to your system->admin->software sources and enable them
<mouseboyx> Where are the C+ header files?
<DanielX> hi
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:/tmp/unlikelydirname$ ls
<pawan> lost+found  Recycled  (R) Removable Disk.lnk
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:/tmp/unlikelydirname$
<NW2190> "banshee -fullscreen" and it will be a fullscreen file but can
<Starnestommy> Yanch0: unfortunately, I don't have paypal
<mjw-> mouseboyx  sudo apt-get install build-essential is a good start for compiling essentials
<lisa_comei> hi..all...i got problem to set JAVA_HOME. I use apt-get to install tomcat5.5. I already set the correct Java SDK in my box.. /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin ..but getting error JAVA_HOME not set.. any idea?
<Yanch0> then im sorry i guess u have to settle with my sincere thanks!!
<Yanch0> :)
<rainwalker> what's the name of the firewall Ubuntu comes with?
<mouseboyx> so if i type cc mything.c it will find <stdio.h>?
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: netfilter or iptables
<rainwalker> Starnestommy: or? how do I know which one?
<pawan> now
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: they're the same thing.  netfilter is the kernel-side part and iptables is the user-space utility that controls netfilter
<NigelS> rainwalker: linux uses iptables  - iptables is netfilter
<mjw-> mouseboyx i don't know, honestly, the build-essential package will definitely net you that.
<rainwalker> oh ok
<rainwalker> isn't firestarter the GUI for it or something like that?
<Starnestommy> that's one of them
<mouseboyx> Works MJW thanks!
<pawan> removable disk
<mcquaid>  /join #gloss
<rainwalker> Starnestommy: what others are there?
<NigelS> pawan: if that's not where /boot is - then it must be the other one - type sudo umount /dev/sdb3 and then repeat the previous command without the mkdir obviously but this time use /dev/sdb7
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: I can't remember their names but I know they exist
<rainwalker> ok thanks
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/sdb3
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<pawan> now
<pawan> give total command
<pawan> i too think its on sdb7
<scjp_> what is the difference between linux x86 and linux-64
<MagoonD> If I am running ubuntu on my laptop and hook up a mointor to the vga port how do I switch my display to use the monitor?
<mjw-> scjp_ x86 = 32 bit, 64 = 64 bit
<Starnestommy> scjp_: regular x86 is 32-bit.  x86-64 is 64-bit and optimised for 54-bit machines
<Starnestommy> er, 64-bit
<mjw-> yeah, the 54-bit machines never really took off ;)
<miniux> Hi everyone, I just nuked my / partition (long story)... I have a separate /home partition and I am trying to reinstall... finally got gparted/ubuntu install partitioner to recognize my old partition table by rewriting it with testdisk and I had to delete the very corrupted / partition (because it was "overlapping" with another partition)... I am trying to attach the new install to my old /home and user preferences but it doesnt see my old users.. and yes m
<prettyricky> what is everyone using to install new themes for the start up
<scjp_> Starnestommy, so basically x86 is like pentium
<prettyricky> is there anything like bootskin for ubuntu 7.10
<scjp_> Starnestommy,  pentium4
<winter-mute> void^: thanks!
<pawan> how to remount sdb7
<NigelS> pawan: you have to think for yourself a bit you know! i told you to repeat the previous mount command but this time with the other drive - i.e. sudo mount /dev/sdb7 /tmp/unlikelydirname
<winter-mute> NigelS: thanks!
<mjw-> scjp_ the original pentiums 1-4 were all 32bit processors, yes
<Starnestommy> scjp_: most intel and amd processors.  amd64 is backwards-compatible with x86
<NigelS> winter-mute: np :)
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  sudo mount /dev/sdb7 /tmp/unlikelydirname
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<fdskjalji> how can i see a list of all the things that start up with my computer?
<MagoonD> is the vga display enabled at all times in ubuntu gutsy if its running on laptop?
<Liono> iam using kiosktool but its window size is too big that i cannot see the buttons at the bottom. what can i do?
<pawan> now
<j0hng4lt> is there a php editor that is more like dreamweaver?  I have tried quanta
<NigelS> pawan: what do you think? :)
<miniux> fdskjalji: system - administration - services
<j0hng4lt> I would like something with built in FTP
<pawan> what
<Starnestommy> fdskjalji: ls /etc/rcS.d/ and ls /etc/rc2.d/ should list the ones that start after the root partition is mounted
<fdskjalji> alright awesome, thanks both of you
<pawan> i know it is on sdb7
<prettyricky> im using KDM theme manager
<prettyricky> anyone used that before?
<NigelS> pawan: well what did you do last time? have a look and see - so from the directory (that is to say "cd /tmp/unlikelydirname") type ls (ls lists files)
<miniux> Anyone have any suggestion on my (wall of text) issue, reattaching old /home and user pref's to new install? Where does the install look for users?
<mjw-> !kubuntu | prettyricky
<ubotu> prettyricky: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<NigelS> prettyricky: quite a few ppl yes :)
<MagoonD> can someone help me I need to hook up monitor to my laptop how do I turn the VGA port?
<fdskjalji> if i disable powernowd, will that put the processor in a constant maximum performance state?
<prettyricky> how do I add and use the themes. can some one direct me.
<zelrikriando> hi
<scjp_> how to change the nickname
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56186/
 * Liono waits
<Starnestommy> scjp_: type /nick new-nickname
<scjp_> or i can set an away status
<Starnestommy> scjp_: for that, /away reason
<pawan> i can see bin boot dev
<chillango> hello! Anyone now the message "Error in Podcast" when you actualizing these
<piedoggie> any pointers as to where I can find "official" vmware debs?
<mjw-> !away > scjp_
<viktor> can anyone tell me wat xserver-xorg-video-intel update is going to change
<chillango> in ubuntu 7.04, Xubuntu 6.06 Rhythmbox or Gpodder. Its al the same
<wng-> what package do i need to be able to use the -X and -Y options for ssh?
<pawan> now
<unagi_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100) <----------i get this when i sudo apt-get install -f anyone know why
<NigelS> pawan: ok, so you've found it now - the file you wanted is in /tmp/unlikelydirname/boot/grub/menu.lst
<NigelS> unagi_: not without seeing the full output
<viktor> can anyone tell me wat xserver-xorg-video-intel update is going to change
<pawan> then
<mjw-> viktor the intel x.org server/driver
<unagi_> NigelS:  there is nothing of interest before that error
<prettyricky> can someone give me some direction on how to add and install themes with KDM theme manager
<viktor> whats it gonna change though
<viktor> is it muckin round wit my compiz
<badkitty> hello mates
<pawan> i am using livecd
<NigelS> unagi_: are you sure? I find that unlikely
<mjw-> viktor depends if you have intel-based video or not. potentially.
<MagoonD> plz someone help me it has to be simple
<viktor> nvidia
<mjw-> viktor it won't do anything then
<MagoonD> I need to hook up monitor to my laptop how do I turn on the VGA port?
<NigelS> pawan: you asked originally where to find the file - what you wanted to do with it you didn't say - if your drive numbers are wrong you can find them in there and edit them
<unagi_> NigelS: unless you consider typical dpkg output to be of interest
<j0hng4lt> okay, here is an easy one:  which is my www dir in apache?
<j0hng4lt> er, where in filesystem
<bluefoxx> how can i create a windows equivilant bootable floppy in linux?
<pawan> how to browse to that folder
<j0hng4lt> i found etc/apache2
<j0hng4lt> but cannot find www folder
<j0hng4lt> i am used to WAMP.....
<mjw-> j0hng4lt /var/www perhaps?
<badkitty> j0hng4lt: It is in /var/www
<IcemanV9> MagoonD: look for the key (on your keyboard) that will switch from your laptop lcd to your external monitor
<Liono>  any one used kiosktool?
<MagoonD> IcemanV9, ok thx i will try that
<Darkmystere> I cant get my Skydomes and Cube Caps to take affect....
<j0hng4lt> mjw and badkitty - THX!
<bluefoxx> i need to make a bootable floppy as described here>http://www.asrock.com/support/DOS.html
<NigelS> unagi_: right - well this is what typical dpkg output for that command looks like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56187/
<j0hng4lt> one last question re: apache - I need to check for MySQL - where would it be? (like phpMyAdmin)
<unagi_> i just want my apt-get fixed
<j0hng4lt> or is MySQL a seperate install?
<badkitty> anyone know why running gparted takes forever to load anything?
<mjw-> !mysql > j0hng4lt
<monte> jey can someone tell me were i can get the drives or apps for a lexmark printer
<pawan> cant access that folder using livecd
<j0hng4lt> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<badkitty> j0hng4lt: should be in etc or etc/init.d ll
<badkitty> j0hng4lt: You arent sure if you installed it??
<NigelS> unagi_: then help us to help you - are you saying that your output looks identical to mine except for that error?
<j0hng4lt> the folder mysql is in etc...
<unagi_> no
<j0hng4lt> where would phpMyAdmin be?
<pteague> which do you think would generate more heat? a sata i/o card or a hauppage pvr-500 ?
<NigelS> unagi_: then please paste it, if it is innocuous then that rules one option out
<unagi_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56188/
<pyrak> media players keep crashing while trying to play a dvd
<badkitty> j0hng4lt: Oh umm.. To run it you go to var/www/phpmyadmin .. but it is only a symbolic link i believe
<NigelS> unagi_: it looks like you're trying to install dpkg itself?
<unagi_> no
<badkitty> j0hng4lt: Im not sure otherwise where it is located
<unagi_> im trying to run sudo apt-get install -f
<NigelS> unagi_: yes, it feels that it needs dpkg to correct some error; what were you doing before this happened?
<pawan> have a look at my menu.lst file
<unagi_> forcing a downgrade someone swore to me would fix kopete
<NigelS> unagi_: aha, so you overrode apt with the force commands?
<NigelS> unagi_: what exactly did you force?
<unagi_> some patch for kopete
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56189/
<NigelS> unagi_: a patch to what? what was the pkg?
<badkitty> If I want to resize the linux partition that is currently booted, do I need to do that from booting to a disk?
<mjw-> badkitty use the livecd
<badkitty> Or can I use a command line tool to do it
<unagi_> kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<pawan> is it alright should i restart and will ubuntu load
<badkitty> mjw-: Eh figures... Im gonna give LFS a go
 * badkitty will be back shortly
<NigelS> pawan: hold one moment pls - have you changed anything yet in the file?
<pawan> no
<music`freak> sten
<music`freak> could someone help me with configuring my display in ubuntu?
<mjw-> music`freak what's the problem
<CoLD^MeTaL> hi, my volume control icon disappeared, anyone has a clue how i put it back?
<unagi_> nigels kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<amicrawler> how do i get control of my sound card
<amicrawler> the sound it not out putting right ?
<mjw-> CoLD^MeTaL right click the panel, add new item. volume control is in there (I think...on xubuntu here)
<j0hng4lt> badkitty: i did not have it installed, getting it now
<CoLD^MeTaL> nope, don't see it there
<pawan> now should i restart
<j0hng4lt> In 2 hours I can tell that this os kicks the dog $%^& out of vista
<CoLD^MeTaL> i actually had a crash due to bad battery life, and some gnome applets have been currupted and deleted, but i did aptitude reinstall gnome-applet, figured it'd solve everything
<G1015> j0ng4lt: what are you using?
<j0hng4lt> I have a new dell laptop, came with vista, put ubuntu in, installed perfectly, everything wroks - even the buttons on the front
<NigelS> pawan: ok, the line you're interested in is the one labelled root - that reads (hd1,6) - if this is wrong you need to alter it to the correct value - from your fdisk output it may be 5 but I'm not entirely certain on that; now you don't need to edit this file to discover it - at boot if you press e you can interactively edit these settings until you determine the correct one
<CoLD^MeTaL> ah right
<CoLD^MeTaL> found it
<music`freak> mjw-:  i guess its a driver problem
<music`freak> i'm using an old motherboard
<music`freak> its an intel 845
<j0hng4lt> brand new dual core, nvidia, sb aud, dvd-rw - the works
<mjw-> music`freak what exact problems are you having
<G1015> <-- just recently formated XP and Vista installs and put Ubuntu on... love it big time.. can't believe it took me this long
<mavric> why not order a dell with ubuntu preinstalled
<j0hng4lt> and vista sucked, almost put xp on it, then figged i would try ubuntu
<j0hng4lt> this system did not offer preinstall
<NigelS> unagi_: do you have the log, the output of what happened during the installation of that package?
<mavric> u coulda saved
<j0hng4lt> i program php for a living, and linux seems to make since
<bluefox83> j0hng4lt, i got a new HP with a nvidia vid card and amd 64 bit dual core procs, it runs great too :)
<music`freak> every time i boot into ubuntu it says my screen is out of sync
<j0hng4lt> sweeeet
<music`freak> it takes around extra 20 secs. to log in
<bluefox83> it has a dual layer burner in it ;)
<unagi_> Nigels no but the command was dpkg -i --force-all /path/to/file.deb
<music`freak> and its a real pain
<CoLD^MeTaL> ok, another question, my mic doesn't work, i mean, when i unmute it i head it, but when i try to use skype it doesn't get anything and when i use sound recorder i get the follwing message:
<bluefox83> and 2 gigs of ram :D
<bluefox83> for $548.00 at bestbuy :P
<mjw-> music`freak ah, it's probably just trying to find the right resolution/refresh for your monitor
<j0hng4lt> the apt-get feature is the bomb - I absolutely love typing apt-get install mysql-server-5.0 and voila!  it is installing!  that rocks
<mjw-> dell latitude c510 from 2002 all the way...woohoo :P
<mavric> fixed optical drives go bad in those cheapo laptops
<j0hng4lt> thisis the e1505 inspiron
<mjw-> music`freak are you in ubuntu now?
<music`freak> how do i avoid it?
<music`freak> yes
<CoLD^MeTaL> "your audio device settings are invalid. please correct them in multimedia settings"
<music`freak> i'm in ubuntu now
<pawan> should i change hd1 parameteres or the 1,2,3,4,5,6
<G1015> I'm trying to use use ushare to connect to me xbox 360.. the only problem is I don't know how to share my drive thats name is "new volume"   the usage is ushare -c "directory"  so would I just put in -c /media/new volume/  ?
<NigelS> unagi_: yes, what I'm interested in, in particular, is what it actually did - what was the conflict that this pkg resolved? the way to fix this really is to manually replace those components - i.e. remove that pkg and replace whatever it removed - then apt should no longer see a problem - failing that try and use aptitude - it has more sophisticated routines for resolving conflicts and may suggest a better solution than the one apt has found
<mjw-> music`freak well, check this for me: in a terminal, what does   glxinfo | grep -i direct   return?
<pawan> will hd1 be fixed
<music`freak> hold on...
<NigelS> pawan: what is wrong with hd1?
<j0hng4lt> so, other than apt-get, what is the coolest features taht will make me have vista even more?
<music`freak> do i paste it here?
<j0hng4lt> hate*
<unagi_> oh wait heres the output
<pawan> its all right
<Liono> can some body tell me where can i have kiosktool guide or help web page?
<mjw-> music`freak if its just one line, yes
<mavric> amarok
<music`freak> direct rendering: Yes
<unagi_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56190/
<music`freak> thats what i got
<j0hng4lt> the dual desktops is way cool too
<jack-desktop> is there a defrag in ubuntu? or is it needed at all?
<mjw-> music`freak well you've got the right driver installed at least
<pawan> should i also try hd0 and hd2
<music`freak> K
<soldats> !defrag | jack-desktop
<ubotu> jack-desktop: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<music`freak> what next?
<mjw-> music`freak what's the 'native' resolution of the monitor you're using
<music`freak> its a CRT
<CoLD^MeTaL> i'll repeat
<CoLD^MeTaL> ok, another question, my mic doesn't work, i mean, when i unmute it i head it, but when i try to use skype it doesn't get anything and when i use sound recorder i get the follwing message:
<CoLD^MeTaL> "your audio device settings are invalid. please correct them in multimedia settings"
<music`freak> i used 800x600 in XP
<mjw-> music`freak is this like an old 15" CRT or something?
<music`freak> yup
<NeT_DeMoN_> i have a question, for some reason i cant install ubuntu on my HP, i hit install after i pop in the disc and then it pops up as a blank screen with text on the bottom, anyone help?
<music`freak> 15" 4 year old one
<music`freak> <--- is broke
<music`freak> :/
<unagi_> NigelS: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56190/
<jack-desktop> soldats, thanks.
<mjw-> music`freak post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to a pastebin and I'll take a looksee at it. It probably has a bunch of modes in it that your monitor breaks with that could be deleted
<mjw-> !pastebin | music`freak
<ubotu> music`freak: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<music`freak> Hmmm
<NigelS> unagi_: hmm, my recommendation then is to try and see whether undoing that will resolve this: you can probably find the correct package in your apt cache but to ensure you have the right one for gutsy you can download it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/kdelibs4c2a
<ploom> any good articles on upstart vs initng?
<pawan> ok i restart and try
<j0hng4lt> wow - i love apt-get
<soldats> mjw-: that wont help xorg chooses the best res and refresh rates automatically, even if you delete them it wont do anything if you look at it make sure the refresh rates are correct since thats the main problem
<j0hng4lt> i dont quite understand it fully - but i love it
<NigelS> unagi_: then dpkg install that, make note of any changes it wants to make before continuing
<Joeseph> hello,  I seem to have been able to compile my first HelloWorld C++ program and was wondering how to run it
<unagi_> dpkg isnt installeed
<NigelS> Joeseph: ./<your program>
<NigelS> unagi_: I feared as much
<ploom> Joeseph, did you compile it?
<mjw-> soldats i don't do modelines <g>
<unagi_> so now what
<music`freak> mjw-:  what about the syntax tab?
<ploom> Joeseph, you need gcc or something similar - and it generates an executable for you if it can
<music`freak> is it important?
<j0hng4lt> okay, installed mysql via apt, and still no phpMyAdmin...
<j0hng4lt> any ideas?
<mjw-> music`freak that's not important
<Joeseph> ploom: I believe so, I see a little blue sideways looking square that says HelloWorldExe....
<G1015> How do you point to a directory that has two words in it... ie.... /new volume
<Starnestommy> j0hng4lt: it's a seperate package.  try sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<music`freak> k this is the URl.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56191/
<ploom> j0hng4lt, maybe you need to set up phpMyAdmin too
<music`freak> mjw-:
<NeT_DeMoN_> can anyone tell me why ubuntus not installing on my PC?
<soldats> j0hng4lt: sudo apt-get install lamp
<Starnestommy> G1015: cd /Directort \With \Spaces
<Starnestommy> *Directory
<j0hng4lt> thanks stanestommy
<Darkmystere> I cant get my Skydome and cube cap pics to load how do i get them to?
<soldats> j0hng4lt: lamp is the linux apache mysql and php
<unagi_> ?
<Starnestommy> G1015: er, the \ comes before the space not after
<Joeseph> ploom: along with the HelloWorld.cpp file
<MagoonD> whats the copy command in terminal?
<j0hng4lt> soldats - I have already installed apache and php5, so would a new lamp install be necessary?  I would have done that origionally if I knew you could install lamp from one line....
<amicrawler> how do i make my sound come out of the master setting on the sound controler ?
<Starnestommy> MagoonD: cp source target
<amicrawler> can any body  help me here ?
<ploom> Joeseph, where do you see it - in nautilus?
<Joeseph> in my home folder
<Joeseph> I don't know what nautilus is
<mjw-> music`freak so do you want 800x600?
<G1015> Starnestommy: so what i'm trying to do is share a hard drive that has a name that is new volume... so would I do it like this /media/new /volume?
<ploom> otherwise the command is ./whateverthe-name-of-executable-file
<soldats> j0hng4lt: i dont think so but do what star said then
<Starnestommy> G1015: /media/new\ volume
<music`freak> yes mjw-
<music`freak> been using the same res.
<ploom> Joeseph, you do not need to know - as long as feeling comfortable inside command line shell :-)
<G1015> Starnestommy: thank you very much!
<music`freak> and i'm guessing its the highest i can go
<j0hng4lt> apt could not find package lamp
<music`freak> gee i feel like a n00b
<music`freak> lol
<j0hng4lt> got phpmyadmin via apt, still not in localhost
<j0hng4lt> hmmm...
<chubs730> linux, apache, php, mysql
<chubs730> just get them separate
<mjw-> music`freak x automatically stuck in a modeline for 1024x768 so in theory the monitor is capable, albeit at a headache-inducing resolution
<music`freak> yeah
<Joeseph> ploom: ./home/Joeseph/HelloWorldExe    brings up bash: no such file or directory
<nano> hey guys, i can't seem to get my nvidia module to load via modprobe......it works fine with insmod, but i need modprobe to automate the process at bootup....?
<music`freak> so whats the work-around partner?
<ubuntuwestbengal> hello, i just started a LoCo team and have submitted my applicaiton for approval, how long will this process take?
<j0hng4lt> i have apache and php5 working, just cannot access mysql - and phpmyadmin apt-get seemed to work, but i cannot find it to browse it it....
<mjw-> music`freak let me tool around with it for a few minutes
<chubs730> hm
<music`freak> and guys is xchat the best IRC client for Ubuntu ?
<music`freak> or anythin' else better?
<music`freak> pardon my ignorance
<chubs730> i'm pleased with it
<music`freak> i'm new to Linux/Ubuntu
<chubs730> it's a matter of preference
<chubs730> people are way into irssi too
<yossman> re
<mjw-> music`freak do you happen to know what the monitor is truly capable of at 800x600 refresh rate wise?
<Joeseph> ploom: I'm just getting an error I don't understand
<unagi_> some how dpkg isnt on my machine, how do i get it back
<music`freak> in XP it was 72 Hz
<yossman> trying to enable desktop effects on gutsy with an ati radeon 9250
<ubuntuwestbengal> Can any one tell me how i can make the file information appear when i hover my pointer over a file in the file browser???
<music`freak> used to give me trouble with anythin' higher
<yossman> and it keeps saying 'can't enable desktop effects'
<Joeseph> ah
<Joeseph> !
<ploom> well, inside bash - usually tab key helps completing file names
<Joeseph> got it! Thanks Ploom!
<yossman> tried to get it to install restricted driver and ubuntu insists i don't need one
<yossman> any ideas?
<nano> so does anybody know y a driver will work with insmod but not with modprobe?
<ploom> Joeseph, nice!
<ubuntuwestbengal> Can any one tell me how i can make the file information appear when i hover my pointer over a file in the file browser?
<NigelS> unagi_: I'm thinking - I believe you can do it by extracting the dpkg in your / - that will certainly give you the program but it will of course not register it as installed
<music`freak> ubuntuwestbengal:  high ubuntubangalore here :P
<music`freak> *hi even
<music`freak> lol
<ubuntuwestbengal> hello
<ubuntuwestbengal> !
<unagi_> extracting what dpkg
<ubuntuwestbengal> Can any one tell me how i can make the file information appear when i hover my pointer over a file in the file browser?
<Joeseph> ploom: now nothing else will be as nice to me as hello world.... lots of compile errors and logic escaping me...
<ubuntuwestbengal> it seems to not show up
<mjw-> music`freak http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56192/
 * ph0rensic sighs
<ph0rensic> Man creating these partitions sure is taking a while.. I see no progress
<music`freak> mjw-:  i need to replace my config. file with that?
<mjw-> music`freak sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup   first
<mjw-> music`freak but yes
<ubuntuwestbengal> Can any one tell me how i can make the file information appear when i hover my pointer over a file in the file browser? Anyone?
<music`freak> k as a backup
<ploom> dear Joeseph - editor is your friend. no matter if you use emacs, vim or some graphical one.
<mjw-> music`freak basically i took out everything except the resolution and refresh rate you identified as working best
<music`freak> here goes.......
<j0hng4lt> okay, phpMyAdmin is in etc, with confing includes in it.  Hmm,  Any ideas on how to make it browsable?
 * music`freak crosses toes,fingers
<Joeseph> ploom: do you recomend any particular IDEs? or Do you recoomend text editors and terminal for a while?
<jack> what's the rank of linux distros by 1337ness?
<mjw-> !best > jack
<ubuntuwestbengal> ploom: Can you tell me how i can make the file information appear when i hover my pointer over a file in the file browser?
<ph0rensic> j0hng4lt: so when you go to 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin  it doesn't show up?
<chubs730> jack: uhh there's no like set list, but i'll try and wing it
<j0hng4lt> correct ph0rensic
<jack> lfs gentoo slackware debian fedora mdk?
<ploom> Joeseph, for terminal I have used pine, emacs and vim
<j0hng4lt> apache and php work
<chubs730> that was fairly accurate
<ph0rensic> j0hng4lt: Did you install it via the package manager?
<j0hng4lt> no, via apt-get
<Joeseph> !emacs
<jack> where does ubuntu stand?
<ploom> Joeseph, sry - pine had pico embedded, now it has a clone named nano :-)
<chubs730> it's more like lfs gentoo slackware debian, most everything else, xandros
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<prettyricky> hi guys im trying to install new themes with KDM theme manager, but it wont work. can someone please help
<ph0rensic> j0hng4lt: You installed everything via apt-get?
<chubs730> towards the easier end?
<jack> right
<j0hng4lt> no, just mysql and phpmyadmin
<ubuntuwestbengal> j0hng4lt: Can you tell me how i can make the file information appear when i hover my pointer over a file in the file browser?
<Joeseph> thanks plooom
<jack> anyone tried the windows debian installer?
<chubs730> all distros are powerful, and essentially the same, so it's kind of hard to really judge them
<mjw-> !ot | jack
<ubotu> jack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nano> so does anybody know y a driver will work with insmod but not with modprobe?
<j0hng4lt> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<ploom> ubuntuwestbengal, no, sry - when speaking of Nautilus - go for its documentation...
<j0hng4lt> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<fxd> i'm trying to get videos to play in firefox and just in general, can anybody help out?
<ph0rensic> j0hng4lt: Hmm something with the symbolic link not being made probably
<chubs730> jack: hit up #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntuwestbengal>  ploom: thank you
<ubuntuwestbengal> i will try that
<NigelS> unagi_: this may work, it may not - if you download dpkg: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/base/dpkg then run "ar vx" on the .deb you will get a file called data.tar.gz
<Liono> can some body tell me where can i have kiosktool guide or help web page? kubuntu
<jack> thanks
<CrazyPhil_> Hello. I need help to remove a directory. I have try with "sudo rm -r /dir/path/" without sucess. I have try to mount with ntfs-3g and that don't change. I also try to change the owner of the folder with "sudo chown -R yourname foldername" without sucess. Any idea?
<j0hng4lt> ph0rensic: okay - how do i fix?
<NigelS> unagi_: if you then go to your / dir and run tar -xzvf on it it will extract into your file tree
<joeamined> fxd : add the medibuntu repository and install w32codecs
<j0hng4lt> this is a fresh install (3 hours old)
<unagi_> NigelS: i dont care about the deb i want it off my machine
<ph0rensic> j0hng4lt: I dont know... I always installed everything at one time using apt-get
<NigelS> unagi_: after that dpkg should be available and you can install the proper lib and then also install dpkg from the repo
<j0hng4lt> I can uninstall and reinstall?
<unagi_> NigelS:  all i want is for dpkg to be here
<unagi_> er
<unagi_> u mean the dpkg deb
<ph0rensic> j0hng4lt: Yes you can do that
<joeamined> then install the xine-plugin or the mplayer mozilla plugin
<j0hng4lt> how do I uninstall mysql and phpmyadmin, apache2 and php5?
<genjix> Hi!
<NigelS> unagi_: that was pretty much what I said yes
<mjw-> !hi | genjix
<ubotu> genjix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<genjix> j0hng4lt: apt-get purge blaa, no?
<fxd> joeamined: do i add repositories through the terminal or synaptic? and where would one find w32codecs?
<ph0rensic> Well You didn't install apache or php by apt so I don't know abot those but yah for the other 2
<[dcr]> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ph0rensic> fxd: either way
<[dcr]> Sweet I remembered it :D
<[dcr]> <3
<joeamined> the w32codecs is in the medibuntu repositories, you can add it via synaptic or via a terminal. details are provided in the medibuntu web page
<[dcr]> GRUB did get jacked up after installing windows xD
<music`freak> mjw-:  it doesn't gedit doesn't let me save the modified config. file as i don'
<fxd> ph0rensic: and the w32 codecs, are those in synaptic?
<genjix> my grub and system is fucked just after upgrading
<joeamined> synaptic is a front end, it's not a repository of software packages
<mjw-> music`freak   go to a terminal and use this line:    gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mjw-> !ohmy | genjix
<ubotu> genjix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ph0rensic> fxd: Well the package resides at the medibuntu repository ... but once you add the repository to your sources, you can find it in synaptic or using the ommand line (which is faster)
<music`freak> whats the diff. btw. gksu & sudo mjw-?
<mjw-> !gksu | music`freak
<ubotu> music`freak: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ph0rensic> music`freak: gksudo is for graphical apps
<joeamined> fxd : the packages are present in repositories, synaptic or aptitude are just front ends to display what repositories offer as packages
<linux__alien> is anyone running User Mode Linux in Ubuntu ?
<linux__alien> if yes i want to know is there a Ubuntu File system made for it /
<linux__alien> ?
<music`freak> so thats !gksu?
<linux__alien> i see only Fedora file system in User Mode Linux page
<prettyricky> what is everyone using to install new themes
<prettyricky> like the bootskin in windows.
<mjw-> music`freak no, it's just gksu or gksudo ....! triggers the bot here
<[dcr]> Hey I'm having a problem fixing my GRUB
<ph0rensic> mjw-: argh ... gparted is ticking me off..
<[dcr]> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<j0hng4lt> uninstalled and reinstalled phpMyAdmin, it says it found apache2, and completed, but it is not there!
<fxd> joeamined: right, i'm with you there, but i'm pretty new and not sure how to do all those things you guys said, at least easily.
<j0hng4lt> not in 127.0.1.1/phpMyAdmin/
<joeamined> fxd: go to the medibuntu repository web page, everything is explained in details
<music`freak> k its done
<music`freak> do i re-login?
<joeamined> fxd: what ubuntu distribution are you using ? gutsy ?
<music`freak> or do i need to reboot?
<mjw-> music`freak ctrl-alt-backspace will restart X
<music`freak> k
<music`freak> here goes!
<fxd> joeamined: gutsy
<[dcr]> I need help fixing my GRUB, I got this error following the Wiki on how to fix it: http://pastebin.ca/905997
<jack-desktop> How can I make my computer load my secondary harddrive first instead of my primary (which has vista)?
<prettyricky> any suggestions
<ph0rensic> jack-desktop: you have to edit grub
<unagi_> how do i install a deb without dpkg
<jack-desktop> ph0rensic, what part
<unagi_> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<linux__alien> anyone using User Mode Linux in Ubuntu ?
<jack-desktop> ph0rensic, how
<sean_> where can I find a screen saver that supports RSS? Ubuntu used to have it under "fliptext" but I can't find it.
<joeamined> fxd: all info provided here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<NigelS> unagi_: where have you got to?
<ph0rensic> jack-desktop: That I can't tell you, but there is a section where you edit the boot order
<ph0rensic> !grub jack-desktop
<joeamined> fxd: see the 'adding the repositories section'
<ph0rensic> !grub | jack-desktop
<ubotu> jack-desktop: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntuwestbengal> i got compiz fusion working with NVidia 6150
<[dcr]> jack-desktop: i've been having probmes too
<ubuntuwestbengal> can i submit a tutorial for similar cards at the forum?
<fxd> joeamined: yeah, i got it from the medibuntu site. i'm thinking i have to restart?
<[dcr]> I need help fixing my GRUB, I got this error following the Wiki on how to fix it: http://pastebin.ca/905997
<ubuntuwestbengal> bye
<ccq> i feel like someone trying to brainwash me with ideas like "freedom as speech software" and "ubuntu is universal truth, way of life". is ubuntu some kind of sect? "freedom" and "truth" are _VERY_ moot points, but zero price (but is it really zero?) and decent technology (if any) is another talk.
<mjw-> !ot > ccq
<joeamined> fxd: no need to restart
<j0hng4lt> okay, I cannot save files to the www folder, says that root has permissions.  How do I sudo this from gui?
<ubuntuwestbengal> ubuntu is a cult operating system..its the BEST ever
<ph0rensic> LOL
<ph0rensic> j0hng4lt: You should either use the CLI to move files or change the folders permissions or something
<j0hng4lt> CLI?
<ph0rensic> j0hng4lt: Command Line Interface
<ph0rensic> j0hng4lt: terminal
<j0hng4lt> okay, browse there and then change the attributes?  like a attrib dos command?
<ph0rensic> j0hng4lt: Yes or you can use root privs temporarily using sudo
<[dcr]> Is there anyone who can help me fix my grub?
<[dcr]> I followed the Wiki but i got an error =[
<swuboo> You can always use the GUI to save files to a root-only folder by running 'gksudo nautilus'
<j0hng4lt> pkay, i found the dir, how to view/change attribs?
<Rael> Can some one assist me with getting my sound to work. I have a Sound Blaster Live Card. I'm using alsa and I have turned all the volume sliders up but get no sound from my mp3 players...the codecs are installed and the files play but no sound
<swuboo> Rael:  Do you also have onboard sound?
<Rael> I'm not sure what you mean by onboard
<joeamined> Rael, maybe it's just a hardware connector not plugged
<NigelS> Ubuntu a cult? nonsense; all hail shuttleworth! ;)
<ph0rensic> j0hng4lt: Are you in a terminal?
<swuboo> Built into the motherboard.
<NigelS> Rael: i.e. built into your...
<NigelS> yes
<Rael> ohh
<Rael> no its an aftermarket card. I got it working under fedora but not under ubuntu
<swuboo> I found that my Ubuntu install will categorically refuse to acknowledge my PCI sound blaster, and will only play through my onboard.
<j0hng4lt> brb
<Rael>  EMU10K1 - SB Live 5.1 Dell OEM
<swuboo> Even if I manually changed the ALSO config files.
<swuboo> ALSA, even.
<NigelS> unagi_: I am going to sleep now - if you follow instructs above you should get a working dpkg - from there you can fix it I'm sure
<ph0rensic> Is gparted a piece of crap? I cannot resize my partition for the life of me.. should I try qtparted?
<[dcr]> I need help fixing my GRUB, I got this error following the Wiki on how to fix it: http://pastebin.ca/905997
<Rael> its not a fat32 partition is it
<swuboo> I mean, if that's not your problem, then I doubt I'll be any help... but that was my problem.
<sean_> Where can I find a screen saver that supports RSS? Ubuntu used to have it under "fliptext" but I can't find it.
<CrazyPhil_> Hello. I need help to remove a directory. I have try with "sudo rm -r /dir/path/" without sucess. I have try to mount with ntfs-3g and that don't change. I also try to change the owner of the folder with "sudo chown -R yourname foldername" without sucess. Any idea?
<Rael> when I mute and unmute the pcm channele I can hear th espeakers clicking so I know its connected
<Kam> hola
<ph0rensic> j0hng4lt: use the chown command to change the directory ownder to you, or create another user called say... webadmin and chown it to him .. or you can make a group have permissions to write to the folder, and then add yourself to the group
<swuboo> Rael:  Yeah, mine did that too.
<Kam> hay alguien que hable español aca ?
<swuboo> Are there any other speaker jacks on the back of your case?
<ComradeMirror> hmm yes anyone here?
<Kam> hey
<Kam> you can hack me?=
<swuboo> Or, put another way, have you tried, with the music theoretically playing, plugging the speakers in everywhere they'll possibly go?
<mjw-> !es | kam
<ubotu> kam: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<j0hng4lt> rebooting - be back shortly
<joeamined> crazyPhil : maybe try sudo rm -r /dir/path and not /dir/path/
<j0hng4lt> thanks for all the help, folks!
<ComradeMirror> I need a bit of help
<Kam> algun español aca ?
<ComradeMirror> I installed compiz control panel
<ComradeMirror> and like
<ComradeMirror> my bars disappeared
<joeamined> Kam : go to ubuntu-es channel
<[dcr]>         [ Error writing /boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory ]
<furythor> can anybody help with advanced configuration of wine ?
<[dcr]> what the hell?
<CrazyPhil_> joeamined, already try
<Kam> hey
<Kam> look at me
<ComradeMirror> to minimize/maximize/close windows is now gone
<Kam> :)
<joeamined> crazyPhil : it's an ntfs partition ?
<jscinoz> god damnit
<swuboo> ComradeMirror:  Is the border around the edge gone too?
<[dcr]> I need help fixing my GRUB, I got this error following the Wiki on how to fix it: http://pastebin.ca/905997 (-.-)
<jscinoz> im so close to going back to windows >_<
<swa> mjw-:  u there mate
<swa> ?
<swuboo> ComradeMirror:  As in, you've got nothing but raw, naked window?
<furythor> I want to change my drives to /usr/local/wine/<x_drive> but I get "out of free space" error with that folder
<Rael> yeah setting up linux is a PITA
<icesword> hi,there
<mjw-> maswan: yes?
<Kam> algun español aca
<Kam> ?
<mjw-> er, swa: yes?
<mjw-> !es > kam
<music`freak> same issue mate
<joeamined> $kam: i told you go to ubuntu-es channel
<music`freak> :/
<Rael> having to spend an hour just installing a freaking program that you install with one click in windows
<Led_Zeppelin> trying to configure X, can someone please guide me?
<jscinoz> Ok guys, anything opengl (ranging from glxgears to full games, even wine apps) uses 100% cpu, and thus i get horrible framerates, my card is a 8400M GS, my cpu us centrino duo 2.2ghz, I need a fix for this otherwise i have no choice but to go back to windows. anyone?
<Kam> im boy devian
<ComradeMirror> swuboo
<ComradeMirror> sort of
<CrazyPhil_> joeamined, yes.
<Kam> debian
<music`freak> when i re-boot it takes the same 20 secs
<ComradeMirror> like my window is just there
<ComradeMirror> I can't move it
<music`freak> with the out-of-sync msg. :/
<Led_Zeppelin> how do you configure X in Ubuntu?
<Kam> visite debian.cl
<CrazyPhil_> joeamined, I have try with the ntfs-3g driver too
<Kam> is very good
<Kam> :)
<swuboo> Comrade: You know the borders that normally surround the windows?  Like the title bar, all that stuff?
<mjw-> music`freak sorry it didn't improve things
<ComradeMirror> yeah
<ComradeMirror> thats not there
<swuboo> Comrade:  Good.
<ph0rensic> brb .. sup ComradeMirror
<mjw-> kaminix: go to #ubuntu-es
<ComradeMirror> sup phorensic
<ComradeMirror> how can I re-enable it swuboo?
<swuboo> Comrade:  That means you don't have a Window Decorator running.
<music`freak> any other ideas mate?
<ph0rensic> nada brb gonna boot back into main os
<ComradeMirror> ah
<joeamined> crazyPhil : maybe it's linked to ntfs because sudo rm -r is the right way to do it..
<music`freak> or could you guide me to some resource on the next?
<puff> Anybody installed ubuntu on a thinkpad X61?
<music`freak> *net
<ComradeMirror> how would I reenable it?
<swuboo> ComradeMirror:  There should be an option called, "Window Decoration" under Effects.  Turn that on.
<puff> No CD ROM on this thing.
<Led_Zeppelin> how do you configure X in Ubuntu?
<genjix> yes
<yossman> jscinoz dude, #compiz was helpful when i was having issues with my video enabling just now
<[dcr]> DUDE
<[dcr]> is there anyone in here
<ComradeMirror> oh god
<yossman> they might ahve some suggestions for GL issues
<ComradeMirror> thanks
<[dcr]> who can help me fix my GRUB ?
<ComradeMirror> It baffled me
<joeamined> Led-Zeppelin: X configuration file is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yossman> jscinoz i've seen that behaviour before, but it can be from a number of things
<CrazyPhil_> joeamined, I don't understand. If I boot in Windows, the folder don't exist, hidden files & files system on. I don't remember this folder at all. But when I boot in Linux, it it there. Then, I can't delete it
<[dcr]> I got this ERROR trying to FIX my GRUB following the Wiki! http://pastebin.ca/905997
<jscinoz> anythign specific yossman?
<music`freak> does compiz work on old hardware?
<swuboo> ComradeMirror:  Yeah, had it happen to me, too.  I had to edit xorg.conf to get them back.  Glad yours were easier.
<music`freak> like the ancient 845 i use?
<mjw-> music`freak on the 845G, yes, in theory
<XXer> Does anyone know where I can find a good read on the file structure of linux (compared to MSdos) like where are the programs stored that I installed and why are all the drives in a dir called media .. stuff like that. Im vary new to Ubuntu and Im having a hard time figuring it out.
<music`freak> do i need to increase the VRAM?
<ComradeMirror> swufoo how would I set hotkeys for some commands such as cube rotating and stuff?
<joeamined> CrazyPhil: maybe it's some dark rubbish cr** that windows does in background..
<[dcr]> I got this ERROR trying to FIX my GRUB following the Wiki! http://pastebin.ca/905997
<swuboo> ComradeMirror:  Go into the appropriate plugin, and there should be a menu tab for bindings.
<[dcr]> Can someone please fucking help me?
<astro76> !fhs | XXer
<ubotu> XXer: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<music`freak> gotta run folks got some accounting work to complete
<music`freak> thanks for all the help mjw-
<swuboo> ComradeMirror:  I don't recall the precise syntax, so you might want to google that.
<joeamined> dcr: if no one responds it means no one knows the answer
<music`freak> really appreciate it
<swuboo> [dcr]:  If I had any idea how to, I would.  But I don't know.
<[dcr]> Damn im kinda screwed lol
<mjw-> music`freak sorry it didn't improve things....time for a new monitor ;)
<music`freak> maybe i'll fool around with the conf. file & get lucky ;)
<music`freak> thanks anyways
<[dcr]> Whenever the PC boots it just gives me some "Disk read error, Press any key to restart"=/
<[dcr]> and im imagining thats my "GRUB"
<joeamined> dcr: you don't have to shout at people so they can help
<Cain1> this ubunta is one bad ass mofo
<[dcr]> Well it took that long just to get an "i dont know"
<[dcr]> Shit man =/
<joeamined> it's not by screaming that we will help you
<[dcr]> Whos screaming fool?
<astro76> !language | [dcr]
<ubotu> [dcr]: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ComradeMirror> this may be a stupid question but my cube only has 2 sides xD
<jscinoz> Ok guys, anything opengl (ranging from glxgears to full games, even wine apps) uses 100% cpu, and thus i get horrible framerates, my card is a 8400M GS, my cpu us centrino duo 2.2ghz, I need a fix for this otherwise i have no choice but to go back to windows. anyone?
<mike134> can someone link me to a good howto on how to install the latest ati drivers im having a really hard time
<XXer> Thats what Im looking for thanks a lot
<swuboo> Comrade:  There's a setting for that, too.
<joeamined> dcr: watch your language or get out
<furythor> how I do change wine drives to /usr/local/wine ?
<Cain1> use synaptic
<[dcr]> Dude stop talking to me joe your just trying to start more crap -.-
<ComradeMirror> yeah Im looking in the plugin right now
<furythor> I keep getting "out of space" error when running applications
<joeamined> dcr: so just get out..
<[dcr]> Dude stop being childish and shutup
<icesword> hi,i am using xchat -2 for windows,but i cannot minimize it to tray,anyone knows why
<[dcr]> Jesus
<Tasyne> IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAAND!
<joeamined> dcr: i could insult you buti won't
<swuboo> Comrade:  General Settings, Desktop Size, Number of Horizontal Workspaces.
<Tasyne> (Ubuntu HH that is)
<jscinoz> this is rediculous.
<Tasyne> Huffing Heron o.o
<icesword> i am using xchat -2 for windows,but i cannot minimize it to tray,anyone knows why
<swuboo> Sorry, "Horizontal Virtual Size."
<[dcr]> joeamined: just, shut, up, no, one, is, talking, to, you, so, fuck, off.
<astro76> !ot | icesword
<ubotu> icesword: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jscinoz> Nvidia 8400M GS, struggles to get 800fps in glxgears (233 score in glmark), any ideas?
<joeamined> dcr: just try to open your f** mind and find a solution for yourself idiot :P
<astro76> !ops | joeamined [dcr]
<ubotu> joeamined [dcr]: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<[dcr]> Luls
<astro76> furythor: are you out of space on /home and you have space on / ?
<lyte> lets all try to play nice?
<nixternal> joeamined: simmer down a bit please...thanks!
<guido> hello
<jscinoz> Are there any known issues with 8series nvidia cards under Linux?
<nalioth> let us be civil, folks
<jscinoz> a response would be awesome...
<[dcr]> Dude, I did, and I followed every direction on the Wiki, I dont know anything about Linux or why I'm getting that Error, or else I wouldn't be in here asking.
<swuboo> Comrade:  Compiz can be annoying to get set up nicely, but it entirely worth it.
<genjix> anyone got any clues how i can repair a system where i accidentally did rm -fdr /usr ?
<swuboo> jscinoz:  I don't know, but are you using the nv driver or the nvidia driveR?
<jscinoz> nvidia.
<jscinoz> i need 3d :P
<genjix> ubuntu upgrade messed my grub so i booted a gentoo cd and made a symlink that i tried to remove, but ended clearing my /usr directory...
<Peddy> My flash is intermittently working and not working. I am running 64-bit Ubuntu. The process 'npviewer.bin' becomes a zombie. Can anyone please help me?
<swuboo> jscinoz:  Heh.  Well.  All right then.  I tried.
<Peddy> Flash content is just displayed as a grey box.
<genjix> is there something to fix /usr? apt-get and aptitude is missing
<swuboo> genjix:  Apt-get and aptitude would both be on a LiveCD.
<[dcr]> I got this ERROR trying to repair my GRUB following the Wiki! http://pastebin.ca/905997 Can anyone help? ^^
<genjix> ok
<guido> I am new to Ubuntu and need to get flash player 9 downloaded so I can get virtual tours to show.  Can anyone help?
<joeamined> guido : install the flash plugin
<Marvin-TMDR> http://tinyurl.com/249rjg
<nixternal> guido: install flashplugin-nonfree
<swuboo> genjix:  I have no idea how to fix your problem, but a LiveCD gives you access to Synaptic/apt and the repositories.
<genjix> ok
<nixternal> genjix: you could always work on reinstalling the OS w/o formatting your current partitions as well
<jscinoz> Hey guys, I'm using nvidia driver 169.09, i have horrible 3d performance on what should be a decent card (8400M GS), also anything 3d uses 100% CPU, yet glxinfo confirms i have direct rendering. I need help with this otherwise its back to windows >_<
<u007-1> hi, i'm unable to chown on my external usb hdd, anyone got any suggestion?
<u007-1> it is on vfat
<astro76> furythor: if so you can move it wherever you want and make a symbolic link, mv ~/.wine/ /new/path/to/.wine && ln -s /new/path/to/.wine ~/
<icesword> u007-1, use root account to chown
<lyte> u007-1: vfat doesn't have ownership info, chroot does nothing
<j0hng4lt> I have tried everything - still cannot connect to phpMyAdmin.  I have testing php, looked over the php.ini file, reinstalled mysql server and php my admin, and restarted apache....
<guido> Where do you get that plug-in.  When I go to the site for flash player 9 it gives me 3 choices.  I have tried them all but they won't download.
<lyte> guido: it's in aptitude NOT on a website
<j0hng4lt> not bad for first day on ubuntu, but still, I would like to get a developemnt testing enviroment setup
<u007-1> lyte - so its not possible to chown on a vfat :)
<lyte> i'd be scared if it was :/
<joeamined> guido : you have to open a gnome terminal and type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<u007-1> lyte - but how come flash drive is possible?
<[dcr]> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<u007-1> lyte - or at least writable from my user accoun
<lyte> u007-1: sorry, i don't understand
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to mount partition
<pawan> hd1,1 and hd1,4
<u007-1> lyte - i can write file to the flash drive, but not the external hdd on vfat
<astro76> !synaptic | guido or use synaptic
<pawan> getting can mount partition error
<ubotu> guido or use synaptic: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<guido> I am not to great with my computer skills but what is apptitude and how do you fix that?
<u007-1> lyte - with my desktop account, not root
<lyte> u007-1: from memory permissions are set for vfat partitions at mount time
<lyte> u007-1: i use umask=007 in my fstab to make my windows drive writable by linux
<u007-1> lyte - i see, so it is more like a memory than for usb thumbdrive
<u007-1> lyte - okay :)
<u007-1> lyte - thank you
<lyte> u007-1: ergh, thank me if you get it working :p
<xoqa> i followed these instructions typing the correct version # in bashrc and java still doesn't work for meget
<xoqa> me*
<xoqa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78742
<u007-1> lyte - is it possible for me to set umask on mount, without setting in fstab?
<Peddy> My flash is intermittently working and not working. I am running 64-bit Ubuntu. The process 'npviewer.bin' becomes a zombie. Flash content dissapears seemingly randomly and is replaced by a grey box. Can anyone please help me?
<jrib> xoqa: what are you trying to install/do?
<lyte> u007-1: how are you mounting it at the moment?
<pawan> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<xoqa> jrib java
<xoqa> it doesn't work correctly
<jrib> xoqa: just java? not java plugin for firefox?
<xoqa> ah
<xoqa> perhaps
<[dcr]> I got this ERROR trying to repair my GRUB following the Wiki! http://pastebin.ca/905997 Can anyone help?
<jrib> xoqa: perhaps what?
 * xoqa searches apt for it
<u007-1> lyte - mount -t vfat /dev/sba5 /media/external1
<pawan> how to mount partition without losing existing ubuntu installation
<lyte> u007-1: just a guess, but try - mount -t vfat -o umask=007 /dev/sba5 /media/external1
<jrib> xoqa: either way you don't need any of that bashrc stuff
<xoqa> alright
<jrib> !java > xoqa (read the private message from ubotu)
<icesword> pawan:where a u
<u007-1> lyte - okay, i will give it a try :)
<pawan> yes
<guido> Thank you, ubotu.  I will try that site.
<pawan> i am at windows xp
<CVD-PR> Zzzzz
<icesword> guido, ubotu is abot
<icesword> bot
<marupa> Hi, just installed ubuntu x64.  I'm trying to get java to work, but I can't get it to work at all.  Anyone know of any fixes?  Every time I try to install it, it installs fine, but after I've rebooted firefox, it acts like it wasn't installed.
<astro76> !flash64 | marupa
<ubotu> marupa: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ryanw> anyone know why ubuntu reboots hen i go to shutdown?
<ryanw> *when
<humblerodent> IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAAND!
<lyte> u007-1: i may have forgotten something, you may need to add ",gid=<your group here>" after "umask=007" or use a umask of 000 if you trust everyone that goes near your pc
<jscinoz> Hey guys, I'm using nvidia driver 169.09, i have horrible 3d performance on what should be a decent card (8400M GS), also anything 3d uses 100% CPU, yet glxinfo confirms i have direct rendering. I need help with this otherwise its back to windows >_<
<Cpudan80> jscinoz: Are you using the drivers from the restricted driver thing?
<_nando> anto
<jscinoz> cpudan80, no installed via envy as the ones in ubuntu's repo are out of date
<_nando> sorry
<Cpudan80> jscinoz: Maybe you should get a different driver from Nvida
<u007-1> lyte - okay :)
<Cpudan80> Nvidia*
<swuboo> jscinoz:  Out of date isn't necessarily a bad thing.
<Cpudan80> jscinoz: I had a similar issue with a 169 driver in Windows
<jscinoz> be right back then, downgrading
<mjw-> out of date often means stable. nicely stable. :)
<Cpudan80> not sure what # it was
<swuboo> jscinoz:  glxinfo gives my version of the nvidia driver as 1.4, and I've never had a problem with it.
<Cpudan80> Im not sure what's up with Nvidia
<jscinoz> brb downgrading from 169xx to 100.14.19 >_<
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> sec, restarting X
<trentster> ehy all, could someone tell me what I need to do under ubuntu 64 to get java working in firefox.......???
<Cpudan80> Sometimes they hit the drivers dead on
<Cpudan80> Other times -- they fail miserably
<astro76> !flash64 | trentster
<ubotu> trentster: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Cpudan80> !java | trentster
<ubotu> trentster: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Led_Zeppelin> anyone running AMD64 bit Ubuntu?
<swuboo> Cpudan80:  Yeah, I've had to roll back updates to nVidia's Windows drivers half a dozen times.
<swuboo> Zeppelin:  Yes.
<Cpudan80> Led_Zeppelin: Yes
<Led_Zeppelin> Cpudan80, ok, how are you running Java applets?
<Cpudan80> swuboo: Yeah, their drivers are quite spotty
<Cpudan80> Led_Zeppelin: See the instructions from Ubotu
<Led_Zeppelin> lets work on Java first, then Flash :)
<trentster> thanks
<Cpudan80> The instructions are for Flash and Java
<Cpudan80> Led_Zeppelin: The Java crashes a lot in my experience
<Cpudan80> To the point where I avoid firing up java applets
<Led_Zeppelin> oh no
<swuboo> Ironically, I have Flash working, but I've got it completely blocked because of that horrible grey-screen-freezy-thing.
<Led_Zeppelin> not good :-(
<Led_Zeppelin> Cpudan80, wow really?
<inflex> how can I reset the Ubuntu theme back to default (Gnome etc)
<Cpudan80> Led_Zeppelin: Yeah -- usually after 20 seconds the thing is dead
<glick> hey does anyone know anything about gpg here?
<Led_Zeppelin> :-(
<Cpudan80> glick: Sure, what about it?
<dookdook> where can i find out which directory apt-get'ing something installed to?  (specifically doc packages)
<swuboo> inflex:  Preferences, Appearance.  Theme tab.
<glick> Cpudan80, if i lost my private key, but have my public key, can i regenerate the private key if i know the passphrase?
<icesword> lkjhkjhg
<astro76> dookdook: /usr/share/doc
<icesword> lkhih;
<icesword> iiolbnl
<astro76> !fhs | dookdook
<ubotu> dookdook: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Cpudan80> Led_Zeppelin: Could be something weird on my computer though
<icesword> 65456';k;l;;khjiuhgljbljb
<mjw-> !ops | icesword
<ubotu> icesword: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<icesword> bcxgshvkj
<Led_Zeppelin> man, that scares me Cpudan80
<Led_Zeppelin> how did you install it though? you using Sun or something else?
<Cpudan80> glick: So you have the public key and the passphrase ?
<glick> yes Cpudan80
<Cpudan80> Led_Zeppelin: apt-get
<u007-1> lyte - i got it with  -o uid=james,gid=james,umask=007 thanks a lot :)
<Cpudan80> glick: In theory yeah, you have enough info to get the private key back
<astro76> glick: if you've lost the private key file there is no way to recover, it's *very* important to back this up well
<goose> is there a way I can set a password on Evolution so it cannot be launched without the password?
<astro76> Cpudan80: I don't believe that's the case
<lyte> u007-1: good, didn't know you could put an actual name there :p learn something new every day :)
<u007-1> lyte - yeah , hehe :D
<marupa> whoever gave me the link for 32b firefox on 64b linux.  THANK YOU!  Geez.  I was dying
<Cpudan80> astro76: But in theory with the public key and the passcode you should be able to get the private key
<glick> astro76, so there is no way i can recover it?
<mjw-> goose just use it in an account that requires the password
<dookdook> astro76, thanks
<Cpudan80> Like K+(K-(m)) = m as does K-(K+(m)) = m
<Cpudan80> actually.....
<astro76> glick: there's no way
<Cpudan80> The passphrase could be for any private key...
<goose> mjw: I want to be able to save the password on Evolution so I don't have to punch it in when it automatically checks every 10 minutes for new messages, but I don't want it to even open without the root password or something
<travisat> how does one reset the resolution of x from the command line?
<Cpudan80> Yeah there is no way
<jrib> Cpudan80: it may take him millions of years, but sure
<Cpudan80> Brute force would be the way
<Cpudan80> but........
<icesword> what
<astro76> glick: people back up their private key and revocation certificate and place them in a safe deposit box sometimes
<Necrodrako> Hello, I'm using Gutsy Gibbon, im not quite sure what i did, i havent done anything out of the ordinary, but my desktop icons wont show up nor will any folder windows (home folder, /media/) nothing. Does anyone know a possible solution to this?
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: can you get to it from a terminal ?
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: Try CTRL+ALT+F1
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: yes
<glick> if i can generate a public key from a private key
<glick> why not a private key from a public key?
<Cpudan80> glick: that would be bad!
<glick> mathematically its the same thing
<jrib> glick: because that is not what you do
<swuboo> glick:  Because if it worked that way, the entire excersize would have no purpose.
<Cpudan80> glick: the functions are one way
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: i can run any program just fine, just no desktop icons, or explorer windows
<glick> Cpudan80, i mean of course you need the passphrase
<glick> no?
<ph0rensic> great... non working gparted wrecked grub... and didn't even resize the disk
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: so nautilus is just not working, try restarting
<Cpudan80> glick: But if your passphrase is password --- how does that help?
<swuboo> I've been having severe stability issues with Nautilus the last week or so.
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: Already tried that
<Cpudan80> My passphrase could also be password
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: What does the debug log say?
<goose> does anyone know how I can lock Evolution so it can only be opened with a password?
<Cpudan80> It dumps it to your home folder
<[dcr]> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<glick> Cpudan80, i thought i could use that to generate a corresponding key
<rara> virryc
<swuboo> Cpudan80:  Does it, now?  Any idea what, "debug log dumped due to signal 11" means?
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: im not sure what you mean by the debug log
<Cpudan80> glick: You can, but not directly
<rara> virryc
<astro76> glick: the passphrase simply encrypts the private key to protect it in case it falls into the wrong hands, it has nothing to do with generating one from the other
<mister> hi
<icesword> hi
<Cpudan80> glick: you would have to brute force through all possible private keys
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: Look in /home for a nautilus debug log
<yu> hi
<Cpudan80> swuboo: hehehe - well sometimes it says more than that
<yu> hi
<glick> its a 2048 bit key that shouldnt take too long
<glick> i have dual cores!
<swuboo> Cpudan80:  I'm sure, but mine just says that about two hundred times.
<astro76> glick: only a few hundred years
<icesword> hahha
<Cpudan80> glick: 192 centuries to guess all possible 8 character passwords from a US keyboard
<glick> astro76, heh more like a couple of trillions of years
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: i dont see one
<astro76> glick: yes very true
<Cpudan80> glick: 2048 bit would be many more than 8 characters
<Necrodrako> all i got is 2 folders, "Login" and my user folder "mike"
<swuboo> Cpudan80:  In fact, if the time stamps are accurate, Nautilus dumped that phrase to the log over a hundred times in under a second.
<Cpudan80> 192 decades, sorry
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: all i got is 2 folders, "Login" and my user folder "mike"
<Cpudan80> scratch that idea then
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: and no errors show up at all?
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: none
<baxter> Hello all
<cvd> hello
<lyte> hi
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: wait i found a debug log, not in home folder but in user
<Cpudan80> strange
<Cpudan80> what does it say?
<baxter> I'm afraid i'm here with a very stupid problem
<Cpudan80> baxter: there is no such thing as stupid question
<lyte> agreed
<Cpudan80> Just very dumb ones ;-)
<Rael> does anyone else have issue with copy and paste in linux. I have noticed this in both fedora and ubuntu. the system acts like a jive turkey when you try to copy....like the text won't stay highlighted, or right click copy won't work you have to do it from File-Copy
<lyte> well everything looks silly once you find the solution :p
<baxter> when you've spent four hours trying to edit the xorg.conf correctly it starts to feel that way
<swuboo> lyte:  That is so, entirely, not true.
<Cpudan80> baxter: ok... what are you editing it for?
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: the log is filled with the same thing over and over "0x8177510 2008/02/16 00:24:46.9851 (USER): debug log dumped due to signal 11"
<Cpudan80> normally you want to avoid doing that
<lyte> Rael: you know there's kind of two copy/pastes in most linux installs right? selecting and middle clicking and ctrl+c/v
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: is this a fresh install of ubuntu or...?
<Necrodrako> iCpudan80: i installed 2 days ago
<CVD-PR> me fui
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: what have you done to the install since?
<lyte> Rael: it's slightly confused at first but i find myself rather frustrated when i'm using a windows box at work that doesn't support it
<MrPiracy> does anyone have any idea of how to get to open websites specially designed for IE? I tried to install ies4linux but it doesn't really work. Besides the fact it gets too slow to download pages, it doesn't even let me open the properties box
<baxter> well my montor is  widescreen 1360x768 but it doesn't seem to want to work at that resolution
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: installed programs, virtualbox, compiz-fusion, amarok, DeVeDe, timevault, wine, skype, ktorrent, thunderbird
<swuboo> Baxter:  That's an odd aspect ratio.
<Cpudan80> does your gfx card support that resolution?
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: just basic programs
<Rael> middle click? what if you only have two mouse buttons
<astro76> baxter: you sure it's not 1280x768... 1360x768 isn't really common for monitors
<jscinoz> ugh 100.14.19 driver is no better than the 169.09
<jscinoz> both have shit fps on a good card
<Necrodrako> Cpudan90: everything was working fine up till abotu 10 minutes ago
<Rael> or can you press the scrolll whell
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: Other than devede - that sounds ok....
<baxter> 16:9 widescreen
<Cpudan80> jscinoz: have you tried using the drivers provided by ubuntu?
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: ive not even launched devede yet
<jscinoz> those are the ones im using now
<jscinoz> the 100.14.19
<Cpudan80> oh
<astro76> baxter: I know but most widescreen pc monitors are actually 16:10, like 1280x768, 1440x900, etc..
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: do you use windows at all?
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: on the machine in question that is
<jscinoz> according to glmark, this driver scores 732, the 169 scores 747, not too much of adifference
<jscinoz> its still too low though
<swuboo> Baxter:  Is that 16:9?  My back-of-envelope work was like 17.7:10.  Which, I guess would make sense.
<baxter> yes i know trust me to be difficult, it's a LG Flatron M2343A there is a thread on forums but no responses
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: i have dual boot, yes. But i also have not booted into windows since i installed ubuntu
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: Do you ever have random blue screens in Windows?
<baxter> yes 16:9
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: Moreso than would be expected that is
<swuboo> Baxter:  I'm using 1680x1050, lemme see what my xorg.conf looks like.
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: i havent had a bluescreen in months
 * jscinoz cries over his graphics card sucking
<astro76> baxter: as I suspected it's a lcd tv ;)
<MrPiracy> does anyone have any idea of how to get to open websites specially designed for IE? I tried to install ies4linux but it doesn't really work. Besides the fact it gets too slow to download pages, it doesn't even let me open the properties box
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: it's possible that Ubuntu is exercising a portion of your memory that windows does/has not
<jscinoz> Are there any known issues with 8series cards under linux?
<soulc> blah
<baxter> thankyou, the only things that have produced any real change other than squashed distortion have turned the screen into a mess of pixels
<mouseboyx> MrPiracy, use the user agent switcher for firefox
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: I would run memtest86+ (its an option on startup at the grub screen) to see if your memory checks out
<mouseboyx> MrPiracy, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<IcemanV9> MrPiracy: use user agent switcher
<MrPiracy> mouseboyx: what is it?
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: ill go do that now
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: Im assuming you installed those programs by apt-get btw
<baxter> yes it is but it has a dvi connection
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: ill be back
<mouseboyx> it changes firefox to appear as IE
<mouseboyx> to the website
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: If you didn't -- then it could be that one of those installs is bad
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: that thing is gonna take a while
<Cpudan80> probably several hours
<baxter> I know it works at that resolution with this graphics card because i'm dual booting
<swuboo> Baxter:  Interestingly, 1680x1050 isn't listed under modes, just under "metamodes"
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: all apt, except i installed skype via .deb package
<MrPiracy> mouseboyx: aw... ok, i'll have a look
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: hrm... I dont think that would do it
<baxter> where does that appear in the tree?
<lyte> MrPiracy: a browser has something called a user agent it sends to the server which tells the server what type of browser it is, if you change it to an ie string the server will send back ie code, which may or may not help you
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80 im going to go test memory now
<swuboo> Section "Screen"
<prettyricky> Hi everyone just trying to find out what everyone is using to install new themes, like a bootskin?
<astro76> baxter: /msg ubotu bootsplash
<astro76> argh
<astro76> !bootsplash | prettyricky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Peddy> My flash is intermittently working and not working. I am running 64-bit Ubuntu. The process 'npviewer.bin' becomes a zombie. Flash content dissapears seemingly randomly and is replaced by a grey box. Can anyone please help me?
<MrPiracy_> mouseboyx: but i also need to run java virtual machine ... i installed on firefox, but for some reason my home banking won't display the password box
<baxter> sorry?
<astro76> baxter: wrong nick sorry
<prettyricky> thanks!
<baxter> thought as much
<prettyricky> where do I get !bootsplash
<astro76> prettyricky: see what ubotu just said about usplash, actually
<LimCore> is the a program in linux, that can show a .png or .jpg image?
<r_a_f> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<lyte> LimCore: lots, try double clicking on one and see what happens...
<prettyricky> thanks everyone!
<marupa> All right.  I'm really close to done now...I'm trying to get a java add-in to work with 32b firefox under 64b ubuntu.  java works fine in 64b linux, and sees the add-in.  java plugin works fine in 32b firefox...however, java plugin in 32b firefox doesn't see the add-in.  Any way to point 32b firefox to where it can see the plugin properly?
<LimCore> lyte: all failed me so far
<LimCore> is the a program in linux, that can show a .png or .jpg image - without no stupid menus, editors etc  etc, just SHOW it in a SIMPLE window, nothing more
<swuboo> LimCore:  Er... Nautilus?
<LimCore> swuboo: no menus no nothing.  JUST the image, nothing more
<ere4si> LimCore, try the gthumb image viewer
<astro76> LimCore: display, part of imagemagick
<lyte> LimCore: why do you want to get rid of the menus etc?
<fuffalo> what are some good companies that sell ubuntu on laptops directly?
<sd32> dell
<lyte> dunno about good but i believe dell does
<ere4si> he asked for good companies
<lyte> yeh i know but...
<swuboo> ere4si:  I'm not sure there are any others.
<squarebracket> i'm trying to install a driver, and it needs the linux source, and i've tried just about all linux packages (for generic), but it's still saying not found... any ideas?
<russ> fuffalo I bought the dell 1420 with ubuntu 7.04 feisty preloaded
<baxter> so from what i can see i just need a line saying ' Option "MetaModes", "1360x768" '
<ere4si> not that I know of swuboo
<Cpudan80> squarebracket: kernel-source
<fuffalo> russ, everything workin well?
<glick> that blows chucks that i lost my priv key
<[dcr]> Hey I'm on the LiveCD and I need to edit files on the HDD and it says I don't have enough permission, how would I go about getting that permission?
<LimCore> lyte: I need it as a splash
<LimCore> to be visible all the time on display
<russ> fuffalo pretty much although I have not been able to get the external microphone input to work, or the line in.
<jscinoz> Hey guys, i installed the 100.14.19 nvidia driver via synaptic, however now the entire desktop experience is PAINFULLY slow - it takes >1 second to switch between tabs in Firefox... or 2-3s to minimize a window. This is partially remedied when I use Metacity as opposed to Beryl or Compiz, but it's still slower than when using the Vesa or nv driver. any ideas? I still need the nvidia driver for 3d, but there must be some way to
<jscinoz> make it faster.
<Cpudan80> squarebracket: you also need build-essential
<russ> fuffalo dell has a linux support line but I've never called it
<Rael> what is python
<russ> fuffalo also I have tried fruitlessly to get a second monitor to work
<Cpudan80> Rael: scripting language
<Cpudan80> Rael: like perl, php
<ere4si> Rael: a programming language
<russ> Rael also a very large snake
<Rael> do I need it running
<fuffalo> it shouldn't be running
<Rael> lol
<fuffalo> unless you've asked it to
<russ> Rael snakes don't run
<russ> they slither
<Rael> I just saw it taking up like 30% of my cpu
<squarebracket> Cpudan80, no kernel-source package, but it looks like i didn't have build-essential installed which i thought i did, let me try it now.
<Rael> lol
<russ> it might be constricting your performance
<[dcr]> Hey I'm on the LiveCD and I need to edit files on the HDD and it says I don't have enough permission, how would I go about getting that permission?
<Whtiger> oh noes
<Rael> lmao
<Cpudan80> squarebracket: that might not be the package name (kernel-source)
<fuffalo> russ, the only thing i don't like is they only have integrated video in their linux laptops...i assume because they dont want driver headaches
<ere4si> Rael: lots of linux apps are written in python
<Rael> it was using 100 cpu
<russ> fuffalo well the built-in monitor is just great - 1440x900 nice looking display
<Rael> I just killed it
<Invert314> ehm
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: it got through the memtest no problems, now i'm back on and everything is working again...
<fuffalo> russ i meant the video card itself, not the monitor
<Rael> one was sleeping and one was very much active
<fuffalo> does it play movies well?
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: weird
<squarebracket> Cpudan80, kernel-package, maybe?
<Necrodrako> Cpudan:i wonder what could have cased that
<russ> fuffalo I suspect the problem with a second monitor might be that I have an oddball monitor
<Invert314> i can't autocomplete /usr or even / at the command line
<Cpudan80> squarebracket: maybe, it has kernel in the name iirc
<Invert314> why is that?
<squarebracket> Cpudan80, (there's also linux-source)
<russ> fuffalo the video is nothing special but i don't do anything that requires it
<Rael> hey when I kiled it my gdkeslets dissapear
<Rael> noooooo
<[dcr]> how do i edit a file in terminal?
<Invert314> i mean i can't autocomplete those directories with sudo at the beginning of the line
<Invert314> here:
<Invert314> sudo mv Desktop/Titan\ Pack/ /us
<gmenelau> how can i update the synaptic ?
<lyte> [dcr]: nano
<Starnestommy> earlmred: gdesklets is python-based
<Rael> are gdeskletes suppose to run python and slow down your pc
<[dcr]> ty lyte
<speeddemon8803> is there any way to update the ipod nano firmware in ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> whoops, sorry earlmred
<Invert314> it's as if / doesn't exist
<Starnestommy> Rael: they're python-based
<Rael> the gdeskletes are cool! are the going to make my system run like a jive turkey
<LimCore> when I am in X, how to get the current x,y position of mouse cursor?  (in example to save it to a file)?   (or better yet, how to draw something there when the mouse cursor is,  so that it will be visible in a screenshot)?
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: not that its really any of my business, but do you use any instant mesengers that i might add you on?
<russ> Rael python is an interpreted language so to run a python-based application you need to run the python interpreter
<ere4si> Rael: I use gdesklets and don't have a cpu or mem hit from them
<Rael> ok
<LimCore> perhaps there is application-toy that shows some shape/icon/whatever "chasing" the mouse cursor? that would do too
<Rael> I just saw it in system manager use 100% cpu
<Rael> and pc was running slow
<Cpudan80> squarebracket: could be that one
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: yes.... but why do you need it?
<squarebracket> Cpudan80, it seemed to work with build-essential installed.. so thanks :)
<ere4si> Rael: maybe one of the desklets isn't working/connecting like it should
<Cpudan80> squarebracket: np
<Necrodrako> Cpudan80: i just figured you were nice enough, and it wouldnt hurt to be a friend.
<Cpudan80> Necrodrako: hehehe pm me and I'll give you the sn
<Rael> looks like you were right
<Rael> ironically it was the one I just installed to watch cpu usage
<prettyricky> can someone direct on how to install bootsplash
<prettyricky> thanks
<ere4si> Rael: got it sorted?
<jmdc> my python installation is broken
<Rael> I think sooo
<jmdc> I've tried reinstalling python, but that didn't seem to fix it
<lyte> jmdc: broken how?
<jmdc> the time module isn't working properly
<marupa> So, if I'm working with java in a 32b version of firefox under 64b ubuntu...java works fine, loads like a dream, but I can't get 32b firefox's java to see any java add-ins.  Any way to point it to see the add-in?
<jmdc> for instance: import time; time.time() gives an error
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$  ls -l ~/.dmrc; -rw------- 1 detlef detlef 48 2008-02-14 19:05 /home/detlef/.dmrc" My Nautilus does list for example '.dbus-keyrings' but not '.dmrc'. What is wrong in my reasoning?
<jmdc> s/error/ImportError/
<Rael> hey does anyone know how to setup the weather desk applet
<Rael> it says fail
<ere4si> Rael: you need the goodweather desklet - is the only one I could get working - download from the website
<squarebracket> does X support seperate screens of different resolutions?
<nano> my volume control hot keys on my laptop are effecting the volume levels on the "internal mic" setting and are not effecting the Master setting as I would prefer, anybody has any ideas about how to fix this?
<marupa> squarebracket, like, the same desktop extended onto multiple resolution screens?
<Rael> ok thanks Ill check it out
<teknover> wow.. been a while since i IRC'd
<teknover> I have many technical issues with my Ubuntu 7.1 gutssy on my lappy (intel 945Gm chipset)... anybody can point me to the right direction?
<squarebracket> marupa, no, seperate screen definitions in the config file
<marupa> squarebracket, for simultaneous kde/gnome or somesuch configuration?
<monte> printer drivers ?
<LimCore> HOLLLLLLLLLLLY SHIT,
<LimCore> open source works :P   I just took 8 minutes and written the application I was missing from ubuntu!   (to track down and write position of X cursor, based on xeyes :P)
<squarebracket> marupa, actually, that would be kind of cool, but no.
<marupa> squarebracket, explain/
<marupa> ?*
<squarebracket> marupa, i was having lots of trouble getting seperate screens working until i removed the ability of one of my monitors to go to 1280x1024
<prettyricky> where do I get bootspash from? any suggestions
<squarebracket> marupa, now they're both at 1024x768, and it worked.
<prettyricky> and how does it work
<astro76> !usplash | prettyricky
<ubotu> prettyricky: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<jscinoz> Oh wow..
<ere4si> !forums | teknover
<ubotu> teknover: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<jscinoz> xserver-xgl is SO much faster than stock xserver
<prettyricky> thanks, I got disconnected earlier
<ere4si> teknover,  you can search for issues with your laptop there
<monte> Does any one in here for the 500th time know how to set up a printer and find the drivers
<ere4si> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<prettyricky> sorry new to this do I just type !usplash on the terminal?
<astro76> prettyricky: follow the link ubotu gave you after I typed !usplash
<Rael> do I need to be running these power managers and stuff If I'm on a desktop
<ere4si> Rael: no
<Smegzor> When I'm in Nautilus, I'd like to be able to right click a folder and open a console window to that folder.  Is this possible?  What do I need to do?
<linabhi> how to upgrade alsa drivers
<keith-> hi chase
<astro76> Smegzor: install nautilus-open-terminal
<Smegzor> thanks
<nix> need help with bluetooth mousr: have to disconec usb hub b4 i can use it.. wtf?
<ere4si> Rael: I use sidecandy cpu and have no issues
<linabhi> i am new in linux i dunno how to do it in ubuntu
<cpk1> Smegzor: in kde I right click > actions > open terminal here... maybe gnome has something similiar?
<linabhi> my sound card is not regonized by ubuntu
<Smegzor> i'm in gnome and I haven't found that ability in it so far.
<cpk1> linabhi: it isnt recognized if you do "lspci" in a terminal?
<ere4si> linabhi, what is the sound card pls?
<linabhi> its realtech
<keith-> i ripped and burned some dvd's on a mac and when i try to play them in vlc on linux(which is what i used on the mac), it won't play them
<linabhi> i used fedora 8 in was deetected in that
<McGod> Hi
<linabhi> i have a nvidia 610i board
<linabhi> sundcard is realtek alc662
<keith-> has anyone had a similar problem?
<squarebracket> keith-, have you tried it any computer other than the one that burned it?
<linabhi> lspci shows it as a unknown device please help
<keith-> squarebracket: yeah
<keith-> squarebracket: they were other mac computers and they have worked fine
<nix> need help with bluetooth mousr: have to disconec usb hub b4 i can use it.. wtf?
<Smegzor> astro76: thanks again!  I installed a number of add-ons I didn't know about for nautilus.
<ere4si> linabhi, look at this guide - http://www.filledvoid.com/2007/12/11/7/
<linabhi> let me check
<astro76> Smegzor: no problem, there are a couple of other potentially usefull nautilus-* packages, like nautilus-actions
<squarebracket> keith-, hmm... i -think- you need restricted stuff installed on the linux machine to watch dvds, have you installed any of that stuff?
<squarebracket> (do you know what i'm talking about?)
<keith-> squarebracket: yeah other dvd's are working fine
<skull-DT> whats the command line to check CPU temperature???
<McGod> I got a quick question, I have made 10Gbs of unpartition'd space
<McGod> To install Ubuntu onto
<Smegzor> astro76: 1 question.. now that I've added them (and exited out of nautilus) I can't see any of the new add-ons.  What do I need to do to make them appear?
<squarebracket> keith-, oh really, ok... hmm... have you tried a different program to play it?
<McGod> A) Will that be enough room?
<CVD-PR> for ubuntu olny yes
<ere4si> Keith, what file format are they e.g. something.avi?
<squarebracket> McGod, it depends how much you plan to use it, but ya.
<astro76> Smegzor: hmm probably log out and back into gnome
<Smegzor> ok
<McGod> B) Would I use the "Use the largest continuous free space"
<Schmao-Fmao> Hi there, the Ubuntu LiveCD is hanging when I get to the line "squashfs version 3.2-UBUNTU", and I'd like to try and debug it.  Is there any way for me to make the Ubuntu live CD bootup any more verbose by tweaking the boot parameters?
<Schmao-Fmao> I've already removed the words "quiet splash"
<sean_> Where can I find a screen saver that supports RSS? Ubuntu used to have it under "fliptext" but I can't find it.
<squarebracket> NTSC is 720x480 right?
<sp0ro|> Kismet is saying I need to set a user to drop down to in the kismet config. I already set the suiduser to my normal user and triple checked it was correct, yet it is still not working. Is the kismet config file for the dev version in a difference directory on Ubuntu than /etc/kismet/ ?
<ph0rensic> Crap....Trying to partition my hd screwed it.. I have to do a zero fill on it now..
<McGod> ph0rensic: What did u do?
<Schmao-Fmao> squarebracket, if you're referring to DVDs, NTSC refers only to the frame rate
<Schmao-Fmao> For TV encoding NTSC is 525 scanlines
<squarebracket> Schmao-Fmao, i was not, i was referring to the resolution of my tv :P.... ya, 525 scanlines
<ph0rensic> McGod: I was trying to partition it and the partitioner failed and left grub out of whack .. then I tried to fix grub and then it just says the disk failed upon boot
<squarebracket> Schmao-Fmao, the "effective resolution" is 720x480 though, right?
<astro76> squarebracket: yes 720x480, keep in mind that's displayed in a 4:3 ratio... the pixels are not square
<McGod> :/
<skull-DT> quick question how do I check CPU temp??
<squarebracket> astro76, yup, will do... trying to get my old nvidia card to output to my tv, sigh.
<mkquist> ph0rensic: have u tried reinstalling grub?
<ph0rensic> McGod: All this because i wanted another partition to test the 64 bit...
<ph0rensic> mkquist: Yes I did
<mkquist> ph0rensic: i was about to say forget that question... so do you have an o/s installed?
<McGod> Should I pre-make the parition for Ubuntu
<ph0rensic> mkquist: the partitioner wont read the disk
<ph0rensic> mkquist: Nope .. Im gonna dual boot it as soon as the zero fill is done...
<Rael> I cant get the rythembox applete to work either
<ph0rensic> mkquist: another long night
<mkquist> ph0rensic: so the partitioner on the live cd wont read it?
<Schmao-Fmao> squarebracket, I believe so but I'm not sure
<ph0rensic> mkquist: yah .. interesting eh?
<ere4si> Rael: it won't work - it's old rhythmbox went to dbus ages ago and the gdesklet still uses bonobo
<mkquist> ph0rensic: do you have any other live cds like maybe knoppix?
<Schmao-Fmao> Anyone know if the Ubuntu Dapper LTS LiveCD uses a new kernel, or an old one?
<ph0rensic> Luckily I have all my important stuff on another hdd
<Schmao-Fmao> new as in 2.6.22 and old as in less than that :)
<ph0rensic> mkquist: No I was actually going to download a knoppix disc for the future though
<astro76> squarebracket: if you are going out to tv, 640x480 might be what you want
<ph0rensic> mkquist: Im already going through the zero fill... it takes forever
<mkquist> ph0rensic: so how are u writing to the disc then?
<McGod> brb booting to livecd
<squarebracket> astro76, hmm, ok
<ph0rensic> mkquist: Im using maxblast disc tool
<ahorriblemess> Hi everyone
<mkquist> ph0rensic: u have windows on there? im guessing no?
<ph0rensic> hey
<mkquist> ph0rensic: seems like a wast to do a zero fill to me
<mkquist> *waste
<ph0rensic> mkquist: Nope I never did, it was a full ubuntu install and I wanted to add a partition to test 64bit
<ahorriblemess> I've been using a USB mouse on my laptop, I disabled my touchpad with a button above it, but when I switched it back on I lost control over configuring it (if I disable "tap to click" it doesn't work)
<ahorriblemess> anyone have nay ideas? Do you tihnk a simple reboot would help?
<ph0rensic> mkquist: Normally yes, but I cant get the disc to install anythig on it atm
<astro76> ahorriblemess: probably restarting X would help (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<Rael> oh ok
<mkquist> ph0rensic: been a while since having to use maxblast, it doesnt have an option to just delete parts?
<ph0rensic> mkquist: Windows wont even install on it after I did a quick zero fill and set up new partitions
<mkquist> ph0rensic: maxtor drive?
<ph0rensic> mkquist: I tried.. yes it is a maxtor drive.. Ional also have a seagate disc for my seagate, but that drive is functi
<mkquist> ph0rensic: how old?
<squarebracket> man, kde4 is so slick, even on windows :)
<ere4si> Rael: I had to write some short scripts and add them to a panel to control rhythmbox while it is minimized
<nix> BLUETOOTH mouse will only work after i unplug usb hub, ne one know a bypass?
<Rael> are there any other media players that support applets
<ph0rensic> mkquist: A couple years.. have never had any problems with it before.. it all got jacked when I was trying to make partitions with gparted
<mkquist> ph0rensic: word to the wise (at least IMHO) step away from the Maxtors...
<mkquist> ph0rensic: personally havent had real good luck w/maxtors...
<ere4si> Rael: xmms
<ph0rensic> mkquist: hehe well both my new drives are seagate. i keep my important stuff on there
<Rael> thanks
<kaboombob> any body know how to open or burn a ".img" file straight to a dvd?
<Rael> I'll have to check it out
<mkquist> ph0rensic: im of the opinion thats a good thing.... good for u
<ph0rensic> mkquist: except i have a maxtor external too.. that just holds some .iso's that i can get again if it fails
<mkquist> ph0rensic: g/l w/ur zero fill/reinstall then
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to mount partition using livecd
<astro76> kaboombob: convert to .iso first, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion#img2iso
<taz> hi roomis
<ph0rensic> mkquist: hehe thanks ... yah i like the seagates better.. unfortunately my MB only has 2 sata ports .. so I can only have 2 sata hdds running
<ph0rensic> mkquist: hehe thanks
<mkquist> ph0rensic: pci card???
<pawan> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jscinoz> this is annoying...
<pawan> i have ubuntu installed and also want to preserve it and mount it
<taz> i did try burner with iso... i notice only 10 icon CD File Display   but  should be 20 icon of Correct CD File Display
<ph0rensic> mkquist: pci2sata??
<taz> any idea ?
<jscinoz> If i use the standard xserver, games run at  a decent speed, but my desktop is very very slow. Yet if i use xserver-xgl, its the opposite, fast desktop, low framerates (+ graphical artifacts) in games, is there anyway to have xserver-xgl, but also have good game performance?
<sp0ro|> Kismet is saying I need to set a user to drop down to in the kismet config. I already set the suiduser to my normal user and triple checked it was correct, yet it is still not working. Is the kismet config file for the dev version in a difference directory on Ubuntu than /etc/kismet/ ?
<gmenelau> how can i update the synaptic package manage ?
<ere4si> pawan: you need to find the partition in /dev/ and then   sudo mount /dev/sda1    or wichever it is
<pawan> it is hd1,1 and hd1,4
<pawan> how to mount
<ere4si> pawan: shouldn't that be hda1  hda4?
<pawan> in menu.lst it is saying hd1
<paz> hola
<FluxD> anyone know of a eggdrop chan I can goto seeing as how the one here is dead?
<wng-> ere4si, he's talking about for grub
<icesword> pawan, hd0,1 maybe
<Starnestommy> FluxD: either #eggdrop or #egghelp on efnet or undernet, maybe
<ere4si> wng: on the live cd?
<paz> alguien abla espanol , escribe
<pawan> how to find out
<cmeptb999> я тупой или тут не по русски?
<icesword> english
<astro76> !ru | cmeptb999
<ubotu> cmeptb999: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tritium> !ru | cmeptb999
<wng-> ere4si, im not sure how menu.lst works for the livecd,  but thats the normal format for it
<pawan> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nix> anyone know the program to ross platform mice and keyboards?
<MrPiracy> i get this message when i try to install java: /bin/basename is needed by jre-1.6.0_03-fcs.x86_64
<FluxD> ty Starnestommy
<nix> cross*
<cmeptb999> !ru
<MrPiracy> this together with other commands ... i found that one of them are in this /bin/ location, but some others aren't. how can i solve this?
<paz> porfa en espanol me pueden ayudar a comfigurar mi tarjeta de tv,
<Flannel> !es | paz
<ubotu> paz: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pawan> it is /dev/sdb3 7 8
<pawan> how to mount
<pawan> no hda
<wng-> MrPiracy, try 'sudo apt-get install coreutils'
<paz> grasias
<ere4si> pawan: sudo mount /dev/sdb3   is what you type in a terminal - do you know terminal?
<pawan> yes
<pawan> will it preserve my existing ubuntu installation
<MrPiracy> wng-: hmmmm ... 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<icesword> pawan, are u from korea
<pawan> india
<icesword> oh,i just guess u ip
<wng-> MrPiracy, what was the one not-upgraded?
<pawan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ere4si> pawan: unless you change something in your existing ubuntu it will stay preserved
<MrPiracy> wng-: the one u just said .... coreutils
<jscinoz> Is there anyway to run opengl games while using xserver-xgl?
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56194/
<wng-> MrPiracy, how are you trying to install the JRE?
<nix> nix needs help with bluetooth usb??
<genjix> anyone know how I can reinstall all installed packages?
<wng-> MrPiracy, try 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre'
<genjix> some stuff has accidentally got removed in /usr/
<MrPiracy> wng-: i downloaded a rpm package from www.java.com as the site told me so. am following instructions from http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000011300.xml
<Flannel> !java | MrPiracy
<ubotu> MrPiracy: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb3
<pawan> mount: /dev/sdb3 already mounted or /media/disk-5 busy
<pawan> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb3 is already mounted on /media/disk-5
<Flannel> MrPiracy: Use those instructions instead
<wng-> MrPiracy, try 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre'
<wng-> jscinoz, try setting DISPLAY=:0 before running the game
<MrPiracy> wng-, Flannel: ok, trying that now
<ere4si> pawan: then browse to /media/disk-5
<MrPiracy> wng-, Flannel: will see if it works
<Invert314> i was just using cairo-clock moments ago, but now it won't run....
<jscinoz> wng- thakns
<Invert314> here are the two error messages:
<Invert314> drone4four@ubuntu:~$ cairo-clock
<Invert314> bash: /usr/bin/cairo-clock: Permission denied
<Invert314> drone4four@ubuntu:~$ sudo cairo-clock
<Invert314> sudo: cairo-clock: command not found
<Invert314> why can't i run cairo-clock?
<pawan> but my installation is in disk 11
<pawan> there are all the folders
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$  ls -l ~/.dmrc; -rw------- 1 detlef detlef 48 2008-02-14 19:05 /home/detlef/.dmrc" My Nautilus does list for example '.dbus-keyrings' but not '.dmrc'. What is wrong in my reasoning?
<ere4si> pawan: don't worry about the name of the mount - look at the files to see if it is the right one that's mounted
<pawan> like
<sp0ro|> How would I go about deleting a directory that has items in it?
<pawan> how to mount disk 11
<sp0ro|> rmdir --ignore isn't working
<Invert314> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698233
<Flannel> sp0ro|: rm -rf
<xoai> sp0rol: rm -rf
<sp0ro|> ty
<jscinoz> wng- hmm is xserver-xgl actually its own display?
<ere4si> pawan: you don't mount disks you mount the partitions on the disk - an important point
<wng-> jscinoz, something like that, im not sure exactly how it works
<coloquion> ubuntu sux
<pawan> so how to mount partition
<dsmith_> colo?
<jscinoz> wish i could have a way to do it on the same display
<icesword> coloquion, what u want to say
<dsmith_> coloquion: say what?
<jscinoz> setting the env variable for every game is gonna be annoying
<Flannel> coloquion: You're welcome to discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic, please keep this channel support related only.  Thanks.
<pawan> when i right click it says unmount volume
<wng-> jscinoz, I gave up on XGL for that reason
<astro76> bullgard4: that doesn't make sense
<coloquion> nothing that a lot of main stuff doesn't work outta the box
<coloquion> such as burning
<ere4si> pawan: sudo mount /dev/sda3  or whichever it is called - you need to find it in the folder /dev
<astro76> bullgard4: it should show in nautilus
<ere4si> pawan if right click says unmount then it is mounted already
<bullgard4> astro76: But if it does not show up in Nautilus what should I do?
<pawan> ok
<astro76> bullgard4: not sure
<coloquion> and making DVD/CD movies wathchable on other things that aren't only PC
<pawan> then why is ubuntu not loading in grub
<bullgard4> astro76: ok. Thank you.
<ere4si> pawan: it won't from the live cd
<pawan> no when i boot from hard disk
<pawan> cannot mount partition error
<killemall> ive got ubuntu 6.06 server running software raid.  the 2 hds are 2GB each.  I would like to upgrade to 2 20GB hds.  is this possilbe without having to reinstall ubuntu ?
<MrPiracy> wng-, Flannel: didn't work, i am trying to see the password box at https://www2.bancobrasil.com.br/aapf/login.jsp?aapf.IDH=sim
<abescully> are other people having trouble with openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us in hardy?
<ere4si> pawan: you have 3 ubuntu installs from your menu.lst - do you get none from the grub menu?
<Flannel> abescully: #ubuntu+1 for hardy
<abescully> Flannel: thanks.
<wng-> MrPiracy, are you using Firefox for browsing?
<Flannel> MrPiracy: does java work from the command line?  and then, did you make sure you did the firefox stuff?
<pawan> no
<ere4si> pawan: are you in the live cd now?
<pawan> yes
<wng-> MrPiracy, 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin'
<jscinoz> wng- xgl is so much faster than the normal xserver for desktop stuff
<Ayabara> anyone running alsa 1.0.15rc<something> on gutsy?
<ere4si> pawan: open a terminal and type   sudo grub
<jscinoz> wng- in normal xserver takes 2-3 sec to change tab in firefox (even with metacity instead of compiz) its near instant on xgl
<ere4si> pawan: then type find /boot/grub/stage1
<wng-> jscinoz, 2-3s to change tabs seems kind of excessive
<MrPiracy> wng-: E: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<pawan> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<pawan>  (hd1,6)
<jscinoz> wng- i agree, but thats just how slow it is >_<
<MrPiracy> Flannel: what firefox stuff?
<MrPiracy> wng-: yes, firefox
<wng-> jscinoz, mines instant enough
<jscinoz> wng- hmm
<ere4si> pawan: type   update grub
<jscinoz> wng- also switching to xgl fixed this bug with the xserver eating 100% cpu when firefox was loading something
<Ayabara> to get a newer version of alsa, yesterday I did "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r)". Will I go back to the old alsa if I remove that package?
<jscinoz> wng- brb restarting x with some more tweaks
<Flannel> MrPiracy: Are you on AMD64?
<wng-> MrPiracy, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<pawan> grub> update grub
<pawan> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<icesword> what?
<MrPiracy> Flannel, wng- : gutsy gibbon all updates applied on x64 computer
<ere4si> pawan: type   quit   then type     update grub
<Flannel> MrPiracy: the firefox instructions on that page.  But here, these are AMD64 instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-6524a0c56845e40dccd32676dad42830325e5707
<linabhi> my sound card still does not work
<linabhi> i have realtek hda
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ update grub
<pawan> bash: update: command not found
<Starnestommy> update-grub, not update grub
<Flannel> sudo update-grub
<bullgard4> astro76: I found the solution: I was looking for a directory. But .dmrc is a file. Now I found this file in Nautilus also.
<wng-> MrPiracy, I don't know much about amd64 stuff, follow Flannel's instructions
<MrPiracy> Flannel: "No such file or directory" after i type the first command
<MrPiracy> Flannel: grrrr
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub
<pawan> Searching for GRUB installation directory ...
<pawan> No GRUB directory found. To create a template run 'mkdir /boot/grub' first. To install grub, install it manually or try the 'grub-install' command. ### Warning, grub-install is used to change your MBR. ###
<jscinoz> wng- it must be said, xgl is a tad unstable >_< (jus crashed when i ran glxgears)
<pretender> I am getting an this error when booting my ubuntu box kernel panic: not synching VFS:  How can i fix this
<Flannel> MrPiracy: did you follow the instructions on the page that are linked? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<nix> what is the command for art manager?
<pawan> now
<astro76> bullgard4: ahh whoops
<MrPiracy> Flannel: yes, but i really have to go now ... will have to try it some other time
<bullgard4> astro76: What is the purpose of the file ~/.dmrc?
<MrPiracy> Flannel: thx for ur help
<amishrobots> any idea how i make my nvidia graphics card work properly, and stop being retarded?
<pawan> then
<Peddy> lmao
<kaboombob> astro76 thats not really helping me with converting it to an iso
<ere4si> pawan: you can try to grub-install and see if it works - but you may have a hard disk issue - 'cause you do have a /boot/grub/menu.lst - so the hard disk might be on its' way out
<pawan> but i can read the contents of my existing ubuntu installation
<borisvian> hi
<kaboombob> anybody know how to convert to an iso or mount a clonecd image (.ccd .img .sub)
<mfivecoa_> While trying to use an external monitor on my T41, I've corrupted my xorg.conf,  even after 'dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg', ddcprobe returns that I'm running vesa drivers
<pretender> how can i fix this error when booting ubuntu                "kernel panic: not synching VFS:"
<pawan> how to grub-install
<astro76> kaboombob: never tried it sorry
<ere4si> pawan: it might be the part of the disk with the master boot record on that has trouble - hard to say from here - but seems like it is a hardware issue - maybe
<magic_ninja> i need a light media player but something better then audacious
<astro76> bullgard4: for the display manager, I think it keeps track of your default login session (i.e. kde, gnome, etc...)
<mfivecoa_> kaboom: from http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic483.html: BASH# mkdir /mnt/iso     BASH# mount myiso.iso /mnt/iso/ -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0
<magic_ninja> not amarok, banshee, etc
<gaten> magic_ninja: i like banshee
<gaten> magic_ninja: woops nm
<magic_ninja> gaten: i need something lighter
<ere4si> pawan: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html - is the manual for that
<gaten> magic_ninja: xmms?
<ph0rensic> how many usable partitions can I have on 1 drive?
<Organizm> hey, badwizard
<badwizard> yo Organizm!
<magic_ninja> yea, audacious is more fully-featurued
<Organizm> long time never seen you before in my life, badwizard
<kaboombob> mfivecoa_ i need to get it to an iso before i can mount it as an iso
<badwizard> wow, totallyl the same here.
<magic_ninja> thinking of trying some other xmms tweaks
<Organizm> ding dong
<badwizard> walla walla bing bong
<ere4si> !ding
<ubotu> dong
<Ce_MiO_PuTiH> thiant_cigond
<Organizm> ping
<Ayabara> is there a way to get an equalizer for rhythmbox?
<cowok> thiant_cigond
<mfivecoa_> kaboombob: sorry, didn't read closely enough, http://linux.xulin.de/c/. look at isodump
<kaboombob> mfivecoa_ cant get it to work it says error on 146 cant find ! input full path or press"ctrl+c" to exit
<kaboombob> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<pawan> then
<Peddy> has anyone been experiencing problems with the flash player upgrade?
<astro76> !flashissue | Peddy
<ubotu> Peddy: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<astro76> Peddy: it works now, try the suggestion ^
<kim> is this an appropriate place to make a suggestion for future ubuntu releases?
<kaboombob> !scoobysnacks
<ubotu> I prefer botsnacks, but thanks for the thought.
<Peddy> astro76 if this works I will buy you a beer
<LazyPower> Are there any potential issues to using wicd over the network-panel-app?
<Peddy> astro76 not kidding
<astro76> kim: not really
<astro76> !bugs | kim
<ubotu> kim: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<astro76> !wiki | kim
<ubotu> kim: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Peddy> astro76 I'm not sure if its the installation, it installed fine, its just flash content is intermittently not showing
<kim> cheers
<astro76> Peddy: oh hmm, no haven't hadn't problems, though I don't use it much
<Peddy> astro76 is the bug with the actual installation process?
<Peddy> astro76 I'ma just try that and get back to you
<astro76> Peddy: the reason the package had to be updated was Adobe updated the .tar.gz the package downloads, not sure about updating problems
<kim> could someone give me some advice on how to replace one component of ubuntu with the equivalent from an older release?
<Gatorgrad> Forgive me for being a noob.  How do I "Change to the directory where my CD-ROM drive is mounted and execute as root?"
<cpk1> Gatorgrad: "cd /media/cdrom" and then "sudo nameofexecutable" although a lot of things shouldnt need root... and you might need to do "sudo sh nameofexecutable" or "sudo ./nameofexecutable"
<kim> System->Administration->Networking  id like the one from dapper i think it was. most importantly, it had an autodetect button for dialup modems, which is gone in new releases. makes it a lot less noob-friendly without it. not only that, but gutsy doesnt detect the same dialup modem on ttys0 that dapper could. i also think the clear-cut 'enable' and 'disable' buttons in the networking window of dapper were a lot bette
<kim> r than the tickboxes feisty has
<Gatorgrad> cpk1: Looks like greek to me but I'll try it.  I've installed Ubuntu 7.1 in virtualization using VirtualBox, and to install some of the VirtualBox features (variable screen resolution, etc) I need to run a command in root from the CD directory.
<Andycasss> is there a way to autoupdate without user interference?
<kim> i had to run an old dapper livecd to use dialup when my adsl went down the other day, because feisty just will not see my dialup modem. i dont think it should be that hard to use, with the tagline 'linux for human beings'
<Gatorgrad> cpk1: The command I need to run in root on the CD is "sh ./VBoxAdditions.run"  do I just put that after "sudo" ?
<cpk1> Gatorgrad: its either sh or ./ not both
<cpk1> Gatorgrad: it depends on what kind of executable it is
<Gatorgrad> cpk1: Thanks again, I'll give it a try
<astro76> sh ./ would work but is redundant
<magnetron> hi! which version of debian does ubuntu sync with? when is the last sync done before release?
<astro76> magnetron: unstable
<Gatorgrad> cpk1:  It worked!!!  It ran it's thing and ended with "Successfully installed the VirtualBox Guest Additions.  Thank You!
<astro76> !wiki | magnetron
<ubotu> magnetron: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<magnetron> ty astro76
<cpk1> Gatorgrad: no problem
<Sadarax> Hello? I am having a problem connecting with VNC or using X11 forwarding with ssh (-X or -Y). Can anyone help?
<kim> noone can give me advice on changing the networking stuff id like to change?
<cpk1> Sadarax: you need to make sure that you are allowing X forwarding
<astro76> kim: I gave you the info on filing a bug/feature suggestion
<cpk1> Sadarax: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH?highlight=%28ssh%29
<Sadarax> cpk1, I know. I have. I get the error: "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<abentspoon> what can I use to determine which video drivers X is curently using?
<Ayabara> anyone running alsa 1.0.16?
<kim> astro76: it requires me to create an account
<Sadarax> cpk1, I should mention I was able to connect to vnc through an ssh tunnel until 3 days ago when I did an apt-get upgrade (got some new kernel stuff). Now nothing works
<astro76> kim: so do so
<cpk1> Sadarax: I dont know anything about vnc, but that error means that X isnt being forwarded... ssh -XC user@host firefox doesnt work?
<cpk1> or rather it cant use the X server
<nonix4> Umm, how do I get rid of the screen zoom mode I entered accidentally?
<achandrashekar> any recommendations for how fast of an athlon x2 server youd run to run a great ubuntu box? and mem?
<cpk1> nonix4: ctrl + alt + either +/- on the numpad
<cr> is there a way to remotely connect to a gnome session form a windows client?
<mkquist> cr: putty works i believe
<cr> sorry:  is there a way to remotely connect to a gnome session from a windows client?
<cr> i use putty
<cr> what about remote desktop?
<cr> an rdp client equivalent
<astro76> cr: yes, enable the built in vnc server with system > prefs > remote desktop
<cr> i'm a newbie
<nonix4> cpk1: nope, isn't a different resolution :(
<astro76> cr: then use any vnc client
<cr> cool.
<cr> thanks
<achandrashekar> cr: are you looking to connect to the share or export the display....if so then..you will need to export X. and or use VNC.
<Tiven> nonix4: Windows Button + Mouse Wheel back
<astro76> cr: I'd recommend tightvnc client
<cr> awesome
<cr> going to test...
<nonix4> Tiven: 'k, that's it, thanks :-)
<Sadarax> cpk1, tried ssh with -XC, then ran xcalc from the command line, but got the error: Error: Can't open display:
<Tiven> no problem mate
<Ayabara> what do I need to install to make rhythmbox accept .m4a files?
<aum> hi - what's a good simple command-line audio player that can play AU files from standard input?
<cpk1> Sadarax: if you use -C you do the command for the app on the same line so "ssh -XC user@host xcalc"
<Sadarax> Oh
<legs1x1> :)
<dar-soul> hey guyz
<Sadarax> cpk1, tried it. Same thing. Still get the error about can't open display (with no number specified)
<achandrashekar> aum: i ended up adding the medibuntu repo and then using the xmms mp4 addon. But I believe you asked about rythmbox.
<cr> thanks astro76
<dar-soul> can somoone help me out simple question.. how do i force a nexy system reboot to check the filesystem ?
<cr> works like i knew it would
<dar-soul> i noticed somwhere during install that there is a command you can issue to force on next reboot
<aum> achandrashekar: i don't want a gui - i have a prog which outputs AU format audio to standard output, and i want to pipe it to an audio player which can take AU format on standard input
<cr> nice to run an o/s that works and takes more advantage of your system resources for a change
<theTrav> hello, can someone recommend a docking app to me?
<dar-soul> anybody please ?
<astro76> dar-soul: sudo shutdown -F -r now
<Hoss> sox, aum
<achandrashekar> aum: i see...yep..not familiar with what is required for that..
<dar-soul> thankk you#
<astro76> dar-soul: or sudo touch /forcefsck ... and reboot anyway/time you want
<dar-soul> k but is there a particular command you can issue i noticed there were..just dont remember
<astro76> that's the two ways
<dar-soul> is there any other way ?
<astro76> dar-soul: if /forcefsck exists a filesystem check will be forced when you boot
<astro76> the two methods I mentioned accomplish that
<pawan> hi
<dar-soul> ok.. thanks ..
<dar-soul> ok I have this error massage that when i run couple software I get my terminal filled with the,. Gtk-Message:
<dar-soul> http://rafb.net/p/c4H1gf46.txt
<dar-soul> can anyone help me out please. let me know whats going on ?
<glick> hey how strong is the encryption that protects the private key ?
<glick> in gpg
<astro76> dar-soul: GUI apps often fill the terminal with *lots* of stuff, some which looks like errors
<astro76> dar-soul: it's usually inoccuous, unless you are having a particular problem?
<dar-soul> ohh ok..
<PKsteR> how can I disable nautilus logs?
<LMJ> how to know what module is used for my video card or eth card, etc... ?
<dar-soul> one more question.. when i log in ubuntu when gnome is loading i should get a nice splash all i get is brow color on my screen how can i enable to show splash ?
<f4lt3r> good morning
<huggie> How do I find out who uploaded a particular package into Ubuntu? (i.e. the equivalent of packages.qa.debian.org but for ubuntu)
<f4lt3r> i search a programm for cad
<Hoss> i think there's a forum on boot splash screens, dar-soul
<Hoss> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<dar-soul> already reading it thank you
<Hoss> np
 * huggie finds the hardy-changes archives and answers his own question :)
<Hoss> anyone know about getting logitech webcams working on ubuntu?
<Hoss> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Hoss> oh, sweet
<rael_> hey
<rael_> umm
<rael_> is there a terminal program in ubuntu that you can change the backround
<rael_> like make it black or transparent
<magnetron> what is Zebuntu?
<astro76> rael_: you can easily change the color scheme in gnome-terminal
<Hoss> hmm, transparent background?
<rael_> gnome-terminal
<rael_> is that the defaul ubuntu terminal
<killemall> im using ubuntu 6.06 and 2 2GB hds in raid1. is it possible to upgrade the disks to 2 20GB without reinstalling ubuntu?
<killemall> googlin for awhile now, info kinda sparse
<danny_> hi all
<danny_> i have a question
<danny_> how do i set a default DVD player
<boris> hi
<boris> i need a program to convert mp4 files to mp3
<rael_> ok thanks I found it
<Hoss> should be somewhere in system > preferences > preferred applications, danny_
<rael_> the transparent option is under profiles
<rael_> cool
<boris> anything like that for linux ?
<Hoss> sure, boris, get sox and try to get the mp3 and mp4 libraries and you'll be fine
<danny_> anyone?
<Hoss> i say 'try' because i have sox but can't for the life of me seem to install the mp3 libs
<Hoss> danny_ i answered your question above
<Hoss> "should be somewhere in system > preferences > preferred applications, danny_"
<boris> Hoss: any GUI for sox ?
<Hoss> i think there are some,
<Hoss> boris
<Hoss> or you could write some bash scripts to do entire folders at once
<chenyuanjun> ?
<rael_> how exactly does this preload thing work
<chenyuanjun> what?
<Hoss> i wrote a bash script for any input file and any output file, a while back
<walko> Hello, my /etc/init.d/pulseaudio doesn't work !, so pulseaudio doesn't start automatically on startup, any help ?
<danny_> Hello. Is there a way to set a default DVD player? A general default?
<toresn> do any of you use centerim, and from norway?
<danny_> Hello. Is there a way to set a default DVD player? A general default, not for a specific program, but for the whole OS?
<Hoss> so you invoke it by saying "(script) [input file extension] [output file extension] [source directory] [target directory]
<cox377> hello all, I'm looking to reconfigure the java version that my firefox is using, does anyone know the command?
<Ayabara> I there a timer application in ubuntu?
<Mushrooms> hello liro
<Ayabara> I just want to start a clock manually to time something
<danny_> Hello. Is there a way to set a default DVD player? A general default, not for a specific program, but for the whole OS?
<glick> damn brasero is takign forever to blank a mini-disc
<astro76> cox377: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<boris> how do i convert mp4 to mp3 files with a _GUI_
<liro> hi Mushrooms
<Ayabara> I have this weird sense that all my music is playing too slow in ubuntu.
<Hoss> play around with rhythmbox, or sound juicer or something like that
<Hoss> but to support mp3 and mp4 in ubuntu, boris, you need to install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<boris> Hoss: i already did that
<cox377> astro76: cheers
<Jowi> Ayabara, install gtimer
<Hoss> okay, any love with sound juicer?
<danny_> Hello. Is there a way to set a default DVD player? A general default, not for a specific program, but for the whole OS?
<Jowi> !info gtimer
<ubotu> gtimer (source: gtimer): GTK-based X11 task timer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.6-11 (gutsy), package size 77 kB, installed size 304 kB
<Ginungaggap> good morning
<Hoss> i think that's what it's called
<flockofbirds> Hello. I have a quick question about the current Kubuntu DVD Release. Is Linux MCE on this DVD or must I download it seperately?
<Ayabara> Jowi, just what I needed. thanks :-)
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: thanks for your help yesterday, everything is running smoothly. I'm really getting to like Ubuntu. A lot
<Hoss> oh, hey Mushrooms
<Jowi> Ayabara, ...and if you want to time a script or command you can use "time" from the console (Example: time ls -la)
<glick> yay! I found my lost private gpg key!
<Mushrooms> hi Jangari I need to thank you too!
<Jangari> what were you doing yesterday again?
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: cool
<Jangari> i can barely recall this morning
<Jangari> i have alcohol induced amnesia
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: yeah, it'll grow on you -- good stuff
<Mushrooms> Jangari: I had a lot of problems yesterday, actually i don't remember myself either, but i know that today i've not run into any major problems yet
<boris> Jangari: sound juicer cant do it, rhythmbox neither
<boris> how do i convert mp4 to mp3 ?
<boris> somebody please answer
<Jangari> well, sox can, provided you find a frontend for it, but i'm sure there are some around
<itai-michaelson> anybody knows how to play Panasonic MTS video files? (avchd)
<danny_> Was my question dumb?
<boris> Jangari: what frontend ?!
<Administrator_fh> ?
<Jangari> dunno
<boris> lol
<Jangari> i'm on a windows machine at the moment, otherwise i'd do some apt-cache searching
<boris> Jangari: k
<Jangari> apt-cache search sox frontend
<Ginungaggap> I used long time ago ( I think it was when I still used edgy) I followed the instrucktions in this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/CanonPixmaIP4200#preview" to make my Canon Pixma IP5200 print. With Kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon the printer was still workig good. Now I tried to set up a ubuntu 7.10 server and use it to publish the printer. But I cannot make the printer at least print the
<Ginungaggap> testpage. Maybe some packages, not mentioned in the guide are missing in the server edition. Has someone out there an idee, how to solve the problem?
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of the file ~/.dmrc? I suppose that 'dm' stands for 'display manager'. See http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/39490/
<boris> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rael_> www.pastebin.org
<mykii_> hi
<mykii_> i have on question
<Jangari> what about ogg vorbis, bori?
<mykii_> i got an error when try to upgrade packages
<Administrator_fh> 噢噢噢
<boris> Jangari: you think my mp3 player can play it ?
<mykii_> i got : files list file for package `libidn11' is missing final newline
<prince_jammys> boris: try -->  apt-cache show sound converter       <-- lists a few packages, maybe one is a GUI
<rael_> how do you stop the windows from cascading annoying boxes as they are minimized
<mykii_> someone know how to solve this issue ?
<boris> boris@boris-desktop:~$ apt-cache show sound converter
<boris> W: Unable to locate package sound
<boris> W: Unable to locate package converter
<boris> E: No packages found
<boris> boris@boris-desktop:~$
<danny_> Can anyone help me?
<FloodBot1> boris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> boris:  in a terminal, you will see some packages
<prince_jammys> boris: at least i do
<boris> prince_jammys: i dont
<Jangari> "apt-cache search"
<astro76> boris: prince_jammys, search not show
<Jangari> something should come up
<prince_jammys> boris: try -->  apt-cache search sound converter       <-- lists a few packages, maybe one is a GUI   SEARCH!! sorry
<boris> danny_: System>Preferences>Preffered Applications ?
<prince_jammys> boris: i was doing " apt-cache show soundconverter" <-- all one word, which is one of the packages
<Ginungaggap> Doesn't anybody have an idea, what I could do to make the printer print?
<mykii_> someone for my upgrade issue ? :]
<rael_> .
<danny_> Hello. Is there a way to set a default DVD player? A general default, not for a specific program, but for the whole OS?
<Jangari> what's happening, mykii_? is it throwing up an error?
<nuno_nunes> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mykii_> Jangari, as i said yes, i got : files list file for package `libidn11' is missing final newline
<Jangari> danny_: System>Preferences>Preffered Applications !!
<Jangari> i wouldn't worry about it at all mykii_
<prince_jammys> boris: looks like soundkonverter for kde  might work ... should also work in gnome, though it may make download some extra libraries
<danny_> thank you
<rosebuntu> hi~ everyone
<boris> prince_jammys: im downloading both
<mykii_> Jangari, i am because i can not upgrade kernel which is vulnerable
<mykii_> Jangari, this happens since a moment
<Jangari> sorry mykii_, i can't help there, it's above my head
<mykii_> :(
<rosebuntu> crap kernel 2.6.** it's volunable
<mykii_> Jangari, have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=490488
<mykii_> Jangari, solution is reinstallation :((
<Jangari> oh well, it could be worse,
<rosebuntu> install new kernel which is patched
<Ademan> anyone here used the python-irclib package?
<mykii_> rosebuntu, i wont because all packages aren't
<mykii_> arent upgraded
<mykii_> i will have to reinstall my OS :(
<prince_jammys> boris:  that's one of the few things i do with a windows app... called cdex - free, runs under wine.   but something non-windows should be available
<rosebuntu> wholy crap kernel 2.6.**
<boris> prince_jammys: i hope soundkonverter will do it. im in a hurry, no time to mess with wine
<mykii_> rosebuntu, yes and utility of vmsplice would be discuted
<magnetron> prince_jammys: tried sound juicer?
<prince_jammys> magnetron: no -- havent done much of that stuff recently
<rosebuntu> only solution is reinstall new kernel
<mykii_> rosebuntu, yes but i will not have my packages updated
<Jangari> wine bites anyway
<mykii_> this issue is due to the crap kernel ?!
<stjepang> can I somehow scroll on the desktop to switch between workspaces?
<rosebuntu> yes!! kernel 2.6.** is a crap
<mykii_> rosebuntu, omg
<mykii_> rosebuntu, you sure ?!
<rosebuntu> yes i am sure
<mykii_> wellwellwell
<mykii_> maybe a xen kernel would work ?!
<mykii_> :}
<snorkel> anybody suggest anything for fixing dropped frames in vlc?
<rosebuntu> http://downloads.securityfocus.com/vulnerabilities/exploits/27801.c
<rosebuntu> compile it,and run it
<rosebuntu> you will get the root
<ahmed> how to make a repository from the Ubuntu-DVD ISO image??
<alanbshepard70> I need a little help. I was installing a package from a command line and when I put in the command quite unexpectedly 37 other packages were automatically marked for removal. When the prompt came up "Continiue y/n?" I put in no and it continued anyway. I hit ctrl+z to stop the operation but the wamerican package had already been removed before I could stop it. After re-installing the package I can't get spell checking as you go workin
<prince_jammys> alanbshepard70: wamerican was the only package removed?
<alanbshepard70> prince_jammys: yes and I reinstalled it. I checked my apt logs and it's the only thing that actually got removed.
<ahmed> how to make a repository from the dvd ISO image??
<alanbshepard70> The spell checking as you go isn't working in firefox. I've gone through all my firefox settings and everything looks good. If I have spell checking on every word is now uderlined as if spelled incorrectly. It's missing a dictionary file somewhere I'm guessing but I don't know where else to look.
<prince_jammys> ahmed:  i'm not sure i understand your question, but look into the package "aptoncd"
<wng-> is there a easy-to-install plugin for firefox so that I can play wmv files in the browser?
<FluxD> Hi, How do I use find to search non case sensitive
<alanbshepard70> ahmed: --> System->Administration->Software Sources
<ahmed> i know aptoncd
<prince_jammys> FluxD command line or GUI?
<FluxD> commandline
<ahmed> i downloaded ubuntu dvd i want to use it as repository
<FluxD> prince_jammys, theres a gui for find?
<prince_jammys> FluxD: instead of -name,  -iname ...  there's gui's that search for files, though i don't know that they specifically use the command "find"
<FluxD> prince_jammys, gnome-search-tool ?
<prince_jammys> FluxD: are you familiar with the "find" command?
<FluxD> yes prince_jammys thats what I was asking
<prince_jammys> FluxD: yes, gnome-search-tool is one
<prince_jammys> FluxD :    find /starting/path  -iname 'nametofind'
<FluxD> prince_jammys, I want to use find and search for all cases of mysql, MYSQL, mySQL etc
<FluxD> iname makes it case independent ?
<prince_jammys> FluxD:  -iname is case insensitive, as opposed to -name
<wng-> How can I get firefox to play wmv files in the browser
<FluxD> prince_jammys, default find is also case sensitive rifht?
<alanbshepard70> wng: I believe you need to install the mplayer plugin
<prince_jammys> FluxD: within the entire filesystem::   sudo find / -iname '*mysql*'   or sudo find / -iname 'mysql*'
<wng-> thanks alanbshepard70
<FluxD> prince_jammys, ok ty
<prince_jammys> FluxD: * if mysql is only part of the file name
<prince_jammys> FluxD: an alternate way is ::  locate filename  <--- this searches a saved index of your file system and is faster, though less accurate if the index is not up to date
<FluxD> prince_jammys, thats what I was looking for! u already did sudo updatedb
<cox377> hey all
<prince_jammys> FluxD: i don't know how to make that one case insensitive, check man locate
<FluxD> thx prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> FluxD:  locate -i
<cox377> i've created a start up script, when i run it with ./script it works. I've made it executable and added to /etc/rc.d but it doesnt seem to run on start up. anyone got any ideas?
<jhaig> Using Feisty and I cannot get the "Preferences" window in Firefox open.  Can anyone help?  This is a problem for me because I need to set it to use a proxy server.
<prince_jammys> FluxD: locate -i mysql <--- * not necessary here
<FluxD> prince_jammys, got it thanks that worked
<rosebuntu_> ubuntu is a revolution OS
<rosebuntu_> ubuntu is not linux
<piju> rosebuntu, not linux ?
<rosebuntu_> more better than linux
<prince_jammys> lol
<piju> more better ?
<piju> /etc/init.d is more better than /etc/rc.d ?
<prince_jammys> silly as that is, i like it more than the slogan "for Human Beings"
<rosebuntu_> it's a moto such as 'gnu is not linux'
<prince_jammys> like other linux is for freaks
<mkquist> anyone have trouble with ubuntu-tweak?
<prince_jammys> Ubuntu: "more better than linux", good slogan
<czr> or more betterer. just to drive the point home..
<mkquist> rosebuntu_: ?
<tricklen> i'm trying to get ubuntu onto a friends spyware ridden xp computer. i can't even boot the live cd properly
<mkquist> rosebuntu_: its a fork... please
 * syc_ mohon pamid dulu
<tricklen> when i do normal boot (not safe graphics) the cd drive is reading for hours without nothing happening
<rosebuntu_> my connection is not stable, sorry
<tricklen> i've burned 4 different cds
<tricklen> on different media and different computers
<alanbshepard70> tricklen: what tyoe of PC?
<tricklen> when i boot into safe graphics
<tricklen> i get no menu bar
<tricklen> but it starts like it should
<tricklen> compaq/hp nx9020 laptop
<prince_jammys> tricklen: error message, black screen?
<rosebuntu_> hey guys, where are you from? i'm from Korea
<tricklen> prince_jammys: black screen mostly
<BernardB> How can I convert avi → mp4, fast?
<tricklen> prince_jammys: but in safe graphics it boots fine albeit no menu bar
<tricklen> BernardB: ffmpeg?
<mkquist> BernardB: interesting but i find rhythmbox can burn mp4 to cd audio in one move...
<rosebuntu_> i captured my screen with recordmydesktop
<mkquist> B
<mkquist> BernardB: but k3b cannot
<BernardB> tricklen, what command can I use?
<magnetron> BernardB: ffmpeg
<BernardB> mkquist, I don't want to burn
<astro76> rosebuntu_: you should join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat
<rosebuntu_> http://ubuntu.hubweb.net/bbs/zboard.php?id=tips&no=58
<magnetron> BernardB: or avidemux
<rosebuntu_> see this
<tricklen> BernardB: man ffmpeg
<_coredump_> moin moin
<BernardB> magnetron, do you have to play and record?
<mkquist> BernardB: soundconverter?
<rosebuntu_> sound recorded is not clear. jelp me
<rosebuntu_> help me
<tricklen> also, i've tried 3 other distros (fedora, mint, opensuse). no luck with them either.
<alanbshepard70> Does anyone here work with microcontrollers? Know of a linux PIC Micro C compiler?
<tricklen> is there any chance things will go better when the thing is fully installed?
<alanbshepard70> tricklen: What brand PC. Does it have a PCI, AGP or onboard video card?
<tricklen> alanbshepard70: compaq/hp nx9020 laptop
<tricklen> alanbshepard70: i'll have to check what graphics. most likely onboard
<rosebuntu__> hey guys~ recordmydesktop no manual
<tricklen> alanbshepard70: budget model, 224mb ram
<rosebuntu__> no manual. i need manual
<alanbshepard70> if it's a laptop it an onboard vid card
<Skitt> tricklen: do you have a linux running right now on this pc?
<tricklen> Skitt: xp, full of spyware and the likes
<tricklen> Skitt: it's not mine
<Skitt> nasty ^^
<alanbshepard70> tricklen: you've tried to boot normally and it doesn't work so you tried safe graphics mode correct? In safe graphics mode you can get to a desktop with no menu bars at all. Does the screen move around if you drag your cursor near the edge of the screen.
<simplg> hi! I can't to find options in sed for selection certain line from file. Know anybody about that?
<rosebuntu__> put xp into trash can
<rosebuntu__> it's wholely crap
<prince_jammys> simplg: what do you want to do?
<tricklen> alanbshepard70: no, the mouse pointer hits the lower edge and upper edge
<tricklen> alanbshepard70: of the screen
<jkonso> pk
<rosebuntu__> is this funny? =>^___________^
<prince_jammys> hilarious
<rosebuntu__> hey guys, take it easy
<simplg> prince_jammys, I need certain line from stdout (I'm writing script now)
<snorkel> anybody suggest anything for fixing dropped frames in vlc?
<tricklen> alanbshepard70: do you think there's any chance things will work better if i do a full install. most likely no ha?
<prince_jammys> simplg: describe exacty what you want -- you a want a line number or the content of the line -- and what is special about the line you want?
<HinHin> Hi there
<BernardB> magnetron, what command is an standard command for ffmeg, converting avi to mp4?
<alanbshepard70> tricklen: in my experience if a problem occurs with a live CD it will still occur on a full install. The one thing to hope for would be that after the install you could run updates and maybe one of the updates fixes your issue.
<TheDesert> hey
<jkonso> hi
<tricklen> IS there a way to enter the control panel without accessing the menu bar?
<rosebuntu__> bernardB / type mencorder --help
<tricklen> so that i could check resolution etc?
<foo> I'm on dapper and want to upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu. Anyway to do this without reinstalling?
<foo> I've heard the upgrade past dapper doesn't go so smoothly.
<HinHin> I'm trying to apt-get install something again, but it's asking to resolve dependcies... the thing i need to install a driver to get THAT computer online
<kim> is it possible to force growisofs to burn to a dual layer dvd when the iso is below dvd5 size?
<HinHin> so basicly the computer is offline
<BernardB> rosebuntu, command not found?
<astro76> foo: you would be best served waiting until april to upgrade to 8.04
<simplg> prince_jammys, I want the content of the line with according to number
<credible> foo: it will be possible to upgrade directly to hardy once it is released
<astro76> foo: otherwise you have to go through each version
<simplg> prince_jammys, I want the content of the line according to number
<HinHin> sudo apt-get autoremove or autoclean don't work, also apt-get remove -f doesn't work
<alanbshepard70> HinHin: Download the dependancies on a internet connected computer and transfer the files to the computer with no net access
<rosebuntu__> install mencorder
<alanbshepard70> credible: Most likely yes.
<HinHin> alanbshepard70, i have the offline deb files... but apt-get is telling me to apt-get install -f
<HinHin> to resolve some depencies
<HinHin> the thing i don't need that stuff
<HinHin> i just to access to apt-get again
<prince_jammys> simplg: i dont understand exactly what you need.  you want to output lines that contain a specific text?
<credible> alanbshepard70: eh?
<alanbshepard70> HinHin: you need to put the .deb files in the right spot first. /var/cache/apt/ or sudo apt-get install /home/me/asdf.deb
<prince_jammys> simplg: or text pattern?   these questions are difficult to answer if you don't give a good description of what you need, and what your input file looks like -- and what you want to output
<HinHin> alanbshepard70, so it's not possible to purge the stuff all together?
<alanbshepard70> credible: sorry I didn't read you correctly. I thought you were asking if you could upgrade to hardy from gutsy. My bad.
<HinHin> i just want a working apt-get
<nirma> hi all
<HinHin> i don't care about what it's trying to resolve
<foo> credible: I'd be able to upgrade directly to hardy once it is released.. by directly, you mean, without having to reinstall?
<rosebuntu__> HinHin / you need internet connection. it's the easiest way to solce the problem
<credible> foo: yes, directly from dapper -> hardy
<alanbshepard70> HinHin: purge together? I'm not sure what you mean. If you want to install all the files at once you can use sudo apt-get install packagea packageb .... blah
<foo> credible: hmm. I see. And if I didn't, could I upgrade to fiesty (7.10) right now without having to reinstall?
<HinHin> the thing is... XD i need to apt-get working SO i can get the driver installed to get the internet working for that comp rosebuntu
<rosebuntu__> dapper -> feisty ->gutsy ->hardy
<rosebuntu__> what next?
<simplg> prince_jammys, ok. i need to output line in accordance with its number (number of line).
<astro76> !codenames | rosebuntu__
<ubotu> rosebuntu__: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<credible> foo: you'd have to upgrade to edgy, then feisty, then gutsy
<glick> hey does anyone have any idea why, my new dell laptop says 15gigs are in use, when i cant see what is taking up that much space?
<rosebuntu__> i****?
<prince_jammys> simpleg: you just want to add line numbers to every line in the file?
<credible> foo: it will only be supported to go from Dapper to Hardy because they're both LTS releases
<Filled-Void> HinHin, Id recommend using the above methods but once I was able to install using the dpkg command. However this wont resolve any dependencies issue so basically it could screw up pretty bad I think. I think the command was dpkg -i but you might want to check here
<rosebuntu__> ubiotu / thank you
<frog> hallo
<foo> credible: right. Yeah, I don't mind to go to edgy, then feisty, then gusty. Should that process go smoothly?
<astro76> Filled-Void, HinHin, dpkg -i won't screw up, it just won't install if there are unresolved dependencies
<gold44> is there a command to check the total disk space of a hard drive? df -h only showed formatted partitions
<alanbshepard70> foo: even if it's possible I wouldn't do it. I think you'd spend more time upgrading and putting things at risk than if you just downloaded and installed a fresh copy of the latest release.
<credible> foo: no, that would take forever
<astro76> foo: I wouldn't recommend it
<HinHin> astro76, yup
<prince_jammys> simplg if that is what you want, you can do "   cat -n filename "   ---> try for example cat -n /etc/fstab
<simplg> prince_jammys, sorry. i need to output content of line in accordance with its number (number of line).
<Johnny123> i
<Filled-Void> astro76, Yeah but if any of them actually need something youre basically screwed no :x ?
<HinHin> ;_;.. it realy should be a simple thing for apt-get
<Johnny123> "i
<frog> kann mir einer helfen bin neu hier!
<astro76> foo: the upgrade process in general is working better since feisty
<HinHin> basicly people trying to get their drivers working offline are screwed
<Johnny123> i-can-haz-cheeseburger??
<HinHin> if they make a mistake anyway
<simplg> prince_jammys, no... this is not that... but thank you for you help
<alanbshepard70> HinHin: Why can't the computer get net access? You're trying to use a wireless card? Does the computer have an ethernet port? I'm guessing no.
<db92> anyone who could help me config grub? bcos this is my brother's pc and i cant afford one myself,  and "he doesnt want the bootloader" when it starts, is there someway to hide bootloader under normal circumstances and make it appear on keypress, or something relevant? :P
<prince_jammys> simplg #bash, but they wont answer without a more specific description
<HinHin> alanbshepard70, it's a special wireless device i'm trying to get to work
<HinHin> it uses vodaphone's over the air mobile service
<alanbshepard70> HinHin: does the computer not have an ethernet port?
<HinHin> it does
<HinHin> but it won't work
<HinHin> it's not a land based connection a.k.a not cable, adsl etc
<Tyczek> is adobe flash player fixed yet?
<alanbshepard70> Have you tried bridging net access from the computer that can connect to the one that can't? Do you have a router/switch?
<Filled-Void> Tyczek, Think so otherwise it would have been in the Topic for the channel. At least it was earlier
<HinHin> alanbshepard70, :( unfortunely that's not an option
<Tyczek> Filled-Void, thanks ;)
<Filled-Void> Tyczek, Np
<ere4si> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<db92> also, someone who can guide me through installing emulation libs on amd64 system, or that isnt needed anymore?
<alanbshepard70> HinHin: Have you tried putting the packages on a disc and telling ubuntu to use it as a repo?
<rosebuntu__> hey guys, you are changing the world
<HinHin> alanbshepard70, that won't work either
<rosebuntu__> ^_________________________^
<Filled-Void> HinHin, yeah thats they wayI do my installs I download from a similar machine and then use Aptoncd and then just install them on my machine at home
<alanbshepard70> HinHin: you've tried it and it failed or....?
<HinHin> pretty much i just need to get apt-get to ignore some packages tempory
<HinHin> the packages aren't there
<rosebuntu__> HinHin / type apt-get autoremove
<HinHin> well... some are but they aren't up-to-date enough
<alanbshepard70> HinHin: It needs those other packages for a reason. Your package most likely will not work without them
<HinHin> it doesn't work
<HinHin> :\
<HinHin> alanbshepard70, it looks like it :(
<rosebuntu__> HinHin / where are you from? are you Chinese?
<HinHin> it's quite alot of depencies it wants
<HinHin> i'm from australia :P
<HinHin> yup and chinenese :P
<HinHin> btw thanks for the help anyway alanbshepard70 rosebuntu__ ;)
<alanbshepard70> HinHin: the computer you're on now, is it running ubuntu. You could make a script to download all the packages automatically instead of one by one.
<alanbshepard70> HinHin: I'm going to test something for you to use, let me see if it will work.
<HinHin> i'm using a windows pc atm
<HinHin> thanks alanbshepard70 ;)
<gad0> doesnt gutsy repos include songbird... apt give no result ?
<alanbshepard70> HinHin: Well to get a full list of dependencies you can use synaptic to mark all the downloads you need then goto "file-> generate package download script" and you will get a full list of the packages you need plus links. I guess the problem is that windows has no way of downloading these one by one for you, that I know of anyway.
<TuxCrafter> hello guys
<simplg> prince_jammys, ok. I found that option. This is "sed -n Np" where N is the line number
<TuxCrafter> anybody experiencing shutdown problems>
<TuxCrafter> ?
<n2diy> Can Nautilus be configured to do a "save", and "save as /dev/XXX" similltaneously?
<HinHin> ah alanbshepard70 yea thought about that
<HinHin> :( oh wells
<prince_jammys> simplg good, sorry -- i never knew what you wanted
<HinHin> I'll just go download the dependencies one by one
<lyte> TuxCrafter: why don't you ask a more specific question, or actually outline your problem?
<simplg> prince_jammys, never mind. in any case thanks :)
<TuxCrafter> anybody experincing a hang after sudo shutdown -h now i got two pc's that will not powerdown, it seems like all software is killed but it just wont fiscal powerdown?
<alanbshepard70> HinHin: This is a possibly silly way to do it but you could generate the download script, open it and replace wget -c with nothing and then you have just a file of links. If you open it with firefox and use an extension like downthemall you can have it download all the packages with one click and the resume dl function.
<astro76> HinHin, alanbshepard70, actually you can get wget for windows, either natively compiled or cygwin
<alanbshepard70> astro76: well there you go even better HinHin.
<ArthurArchnix> How do I lock down my desktop? I have all my panels setup just the way I like, and now I want to prevent the creation/deletion/moving of panels. I also want to prevent the editing of panels, adding, removing, etc. It's just the way I like it, but sometimes I slip or something and my panel moves, or a new panel is created when I maybe hit a shortcut I don't know about.
<astro76> HinHin: with cygwin you have the benefit of the shell also, for the script
<ArthurArchnix> I think I need to change the permissions on a file to read only... but I'm not sure what file.
<foo> ls
<HinHin> lol awesome idea guys
<HinHin> XD
<n2diy> TuxCrafter: Yes, both of my IBM Multipros do this.
<foo> err, who was I talking to in here about upgrading?
<HinHin> i've got Damm small linux running of cgwin
<HinHin> *on
<prince_jammys> simplg i see now, you wanted to print only a specified line in your file
<HinHin> oh wait... never mind
<TuxCrafter> n2diy: how long? my behavior was starting this last few days
<prince_jammys> simplg you give the line number, and it prints only that line ..... understood
<simplg> prince_jammys, I'm from Russia. This is complex for me to describe the problem. I talk on English very bad.
<TuxCrafter> n2diy: wicked i just tested my laptop here and now it is shuting down again
<n2diy> TuxCrafter: Since forever, I normally don't shut down, and it is 1996 hardware, so it was never an issue here.
<prince_jammys> simplg i understand now ... you say line 3 and it prints only line 3
<TuxCrafter> maybe got someting to do with sshfs
<ArthurArchnix> simplg: There should be a russian channel
<foo> Is it possible to upgrade from dappeer to fiesty?
<astro76> foo: dapper > edgy > feisty
<gad0> how do i install songbird ?
<gad0> !songbird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<foo> astro76: thanks, is it possible via upgrade? I heard there were issues for upgrade from dapper to edgy. Am I right?
<n2diy> TuxCrafter: A laptop eh? My boxes are servers, they don't like to be shut down. I'd bet your laptop likes to hibernate? Sounds like an APM issue?
<astro76> foo: perhaps, as I mentioned before, my general sense is that upgrades are working flawlessly only since feisty
<foo> astro76: ok, so I may run into an issue?
<simplg> ArthurArchnix, Us channel has very little people. Sorry.
<astro76> foo: I really couldn't say
<astro76> foo: if you want to be certain, follow everyone's recommendation and wait for dapper > hardy ;)
<rosebuntu__> hey guys~ i love you
<astro76> and as always, backup
<foo> astro76: ah, ok, I'll just do that I suppose.
<rosebuntu__> i love ubuntu. i love ubuntu users
<astro76> foo: if I wanted to upgrade to gutsy now, from dapper, I woudl clean install, no question
<foo> astro76: good call, thanks
<foo> rosebuntu__: uh, what?
<foo> err, my system just started acting weird. keystrokes  are  all  messed up. It's like my keyboard is dying. I plugged in another one, same issue. This is weird.
<rosebuntu__> i'm proud of you
<foo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<foo> rosebuntu__ trolling
<astro76> now that wasn't even close to necessary
<Frogzoo> foo: just reboot, dunno what's doing that
<elkbuntu> rosebuntu__, are you here for technical support?
<rosebuntu__> foo / i'm not a troll
<foo> astro76: eh, ok. My  bad.
<PKsteR> How can I stop Nautilus from loging?
<Filled-Void> what does the command sudo apt-get build-deps wine mean? It installs the dependencies of wine?
<francesco> Hello, guys. I have a problem. I can't open a wav file. I need DVI ADPCM codec. Where can i find it? Thank you.
<astro76> elkbuntu: he/she has been, yes
<foo> Frogzoo: I have, 3 times. I'm kind of confused. *thinks*
<divinemonkey_> yes filled-void it gets the dependencies for you
<astro76> foo: no worries ;)
<Filled-Void> divinemonkey_, thank you
<ArthurArchnix> Does anyone know how to lock down a desktop, preventing changes to panels, creation of new panels, etc....
<elkbuntu> rosebuntu__, random chatter and expressions of gratitude generally fall into the offtopic category and are better served in #ubuntu-offtopic
<francesco> Hello, guys. I have a problem. I can't open a wav file. I need DVI ADPCM codec. Where can i find it? Thank you.
<ArthurArchnix> francesco: You can't open 'A' wav file, or ANY wav files?
<Frogzoo> ArthurArchnix: search the ubuntu docs for those instructions
<bertvdp> hey, I could use some help configuring file sharing in samba, anyone here who can help ?
<francesco> ArthurArchnix: Any wave file, of course, that need that codec.
<ArthurArchnix> Frogzoo: I have been. Forums too.
<ArthurArchnix> !mediabuntu | francesco
<PKsteR> How come every time I sart Ubunu there is a nautilus log in my home folder?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> ArthurArchnix: this would be easy would be easy if there were separate config files for the panel... it uses gconf however
<ArthurArchnix> !medibuntu | francesco
<ubotu> francesco: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ArthurArchnix> francesco: The instructions you need are on that page.
<jordie> how come my hard drives dont always mount when i boot?
<n2diy> Can Nautilus be configured to do a "save", and "save as /dev/XXX" similltaneously?
<traxdata> hello
<ArthurArchnix> astro76: I see.
<francesco> ArthurArchnix: Can I install the codec using synaptic manager?
<traxdata> can somebody help me?
<traxdata> i'm windows xp user now and want to install ubuntu
<traxdata> need help, please
<jordie> lol
<foo> traxdata: yes, ask your question
<jordie> do you have the cd?
<ArthurArchnix> francesco: Yes, but first you need to follow the directions on that page, and add a new repository that synpatic can use.
<foo> traxdata: Welcome to IRC. Never ask to ask
<astro76> ArthurArchnix: I'd help if I had a clue, perhaps there is a way to lock individual keys or subtrees in gconf
<francesco> ArthurArchnix: Excuse me, but, what is a repository?
<traxdata> jordie, yes, i have ubuntu live CDs 6.06
<prince_jammys> francesco: a server that contains packages for you to download and install
<jordie> do you plan on having xp running aswell?
<bertvdp> ArthurArchnix, normally you get all codecs if you install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<astro76> traxdata: I'd highly recommend getting the latest 7.10
<traxdata> why?
<traxdata> isn't it ok to use 6.06?
<ArthurArchnix> francesco: Repositories are sources of programs, packages, updates, etc. Ubuntu has a few setup by default to take care of your system, and let you add new programs. Some programs can't be included in these repositories due to legal reasons. So you need to manually add them.
<mous16> where i can find the latest sources of emerald? there is anofficial site for emerald?
<francesco> Ok, I'll try this way. Thank you very much.
<bertvdp> traxdata, 7.10 is more up to dat, it supports more hardware, has more features and is better supported through IRC (but not if you have commercial support)
<traxdata> bertvdp, i'm bulgarian
<ArthurArchnix> bertvdp: I used to use that as well, but dvd playback isn't found in that anymore (if it ever was) so it turns out its necessary to add the medibuntu repository anyway. For me, and anyone else who wants to play dvd's. And if I recall correctly, the restricted-extras contains java5, I like to manually add 6. But franceso may like to hear about that option.
<n2diy> traxdata: 6.06 is Long Term Support (LTS) so it better be ok!?
<ArthurArchnix> astro76: No worries. I'll let you know if I find anything. ;)
<traxdata> and i've waited for these CDs longer
<bertvdp> !ubuntu-bu | traxdata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-bu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<babo> I've done a screen-capture recording, but the problem is that the sound kinda sucks. There's this background noise level. What can I do ?
<astro76> traxdata: ah well in that case go ahead and use it, you can upgrade later
<bertvdp> ArthurAchnix, it still is, you only have to call the libdvdcss creating command ;)
<jordie> WTB: a life
<alanbshepard70> babo: did you capture the audio from your mic? is that what you were intending to record?
<babo> alanbshepard70, yeah - from the mic. It's a voice recording
<babo> I'm talking over the presentation ...
<bertvdp> !libdvdcss | ArthurAchnix
<ubotu> ArthurAchnix: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ArthurArchnix> bertvdp: Huh... well I might go back to it if that's the case. It was my one big gripe. What do you mean, call the libdvdcss creating command.
<alanbshepard70> babo: noise comes from the outside or by your audio card. My suggestion would be a better mic or a quiter room or both.
<traxdata> my computer is very weak but soon i gonna buy a new one so it'll be temporary
<n2diy> traxdata: BUt, just because 6.06 is LTS, doesn't mean we'll find the support here, everyone here is a volunteer.
<babo> alanbshepard70, a better mic ? hmm
<traxdata> listen, listen to me
<TuxCrafter> thanks for the info
<toto> i can't umount my cdrom after i have read some videos on it. It's busy by dbus-launch and dbus-daemon
<alanbshepard70> babo: are you just using a built in mic or a cheapo one?
<bertvdp> ArthurArchnix, libdvdread contains dvd support, but for encrypted DVDs you need to enable libdvdcss (which is illegal but nececary to play dvds), I'll search the command, 2 min.
<TuxCrafter> i have to go now
<TuxCrafter> bye
<babo> alanbshepard70, cheapo one ...
<traxdata> i just want to keep my music and some files from WinXP after installing ubuntu
<ArthurArchnix> bertvdp: Oh... you mean just do that one command, the wget, keyadd, install libdvd... yeah. But you're still going to medibuntu to get it. That's all I was trying to say. You're right though, there's technically no need to add the medibuntu repository.
<babo> alanbshepard70, how much is a good mic these days ?
<n2diy> Can Nautilus be configured to do a "save", and "save as /dev/XXX" similltaneously?
<traxdata> that's possible, isn't it?
<babo> it'd need to have a 'walkman' type connection to fit into my computer ...
<bertvdp> ArthurArchnix, no, I don't mean that, give me 2 min. I'll search it on ubuntuforums
<babo> what's that connection type called ?
<onats> is there a way to have both my ethernet and my wireless active at the same time?
<traxdata> can somebody help mee??
<bertvdp> ArthusArchnix, if you call this it installs libdvdcss: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<bertvdp> ArthurArchnix, if you call this it installs libdvdcss: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<ArthurArchnix> bertvdp: After you install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" if you do that it adds dvd playback support?
<traxdata> i just want to keep my music and some files from WinXP after installing ubuntu
<traxdata> that's possible, isn't it?
<astro76> ArthurArchnix: no still no libdvdcss2
<bertvdp> ArthurArchnix, yes indeed
<ArthurArchnix> bertvdp: Nice. Thanks for that.
<ArthurArchnix> I'll give it a try on my next reinstall.
<bertvdp> astro76: install ubuntu-restricted-extras, then open a terminal and call this: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<alanbshepard71> babo: sorry my irc client just freaked. What I was going to say is that if this is a one time need I wouldn't spend the money on a new mic myself.
<astro76> bertvdp: yes I understand what he meant now
<bsdnewb07> hey guys, how can i check if i had 2 hdds installed, as it looks like i only have one installed?
<babo> alanbshepard70, what would you do then ?
<bertvdp> bsdnewn07, just check it using gparted or call a blkid or fdisk -l command (if your a command-line guy)
<astro76> bsdnewb07: sudo fdisk -l
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: it's a script that does what you described, cat and see
<Frogzoo> bsdnewb07: for x in a b c d ; do sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd$x ; done
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: wget, etc
<glick> hey how can i see what services are active on my ubuntu syste,?
<glick> like if any servers are running
<alanbshepard71> babo: goto a silent room with all fans and speakers off except maybe headphones to hear yourself talk and then record your presentation. If it still sounds unpleasant use audio software to "fix up" the audio.
<ArthurArchnix> prince_jammys:  astro76 The OP was looking for instructions on wav support. I'd steered him away from ubuntu-restricted-extras because its available from medibuntu and since I thought you needed that to use medibuntu for dvd playback. bertvdp was kind enough to correct me. Unfortunately, the op is no longer here to benefit. :)
<bsdnewb07> ah brilliant, they are installed
<glick> how can i stop services?
<astro76> ArthurArchnix: hehe
<babo> alanbshepard70, k thanks
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: oh i know , i was just talking about the install.sh script and what it does
<bsdnewb07> can 2 hdds be merged into 1 so 2 x 80 gives me 160gb of storage? - for things like vmware?
<ArthurArchnix> prince_jammys: Ah... yeah, I'm gonna check that out come Hardy time.
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: i just looked at it
<alanbshepard71> bsdnewb07: if you installed the second drive and configured it to be additional storage you will notice that your home folder has the free space of both your install drive and the other drive as well. Ubuntu/linux ties them together in most cases.
<tricklen> i get no menu bar on the live cd
<tricklen> can't do anything
<alanbshepard71> bsdnewb07: is that the case?
<tricklen> should i try changing screen resolution?
<astro76> bsdnewb07: I believe you can do that with LVM
<bsdnewb07> ill check
<bsdnewb07> 2 ticks
<tricklen> and, how do i do that if i can't get to the menubar?
<tricklen> and alt + f2 doesn't work?
<glick> how do i stop apache from starting when the system start?
<family> hey guys i have a .flv file on my computer and i wish to play it how would i do this? what codec would i use or what not im not to sure
<bsdnewb07> alanbshepard70: this is what it says
<bsdnewb07> Disk /dev/sdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<bsdnewb07> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<maxiounet> plop
<maxiounet> j'ai un problème avec conky
<egg_dm> family: use ffplay to play .flv files
<maxiounet> quand par exemple je reduit une fenetre, il apparait pas de suite
<prince_jammys> !fr | maxiounet
<ubotu> maxiounet: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<family> oo thank ya
<maxiounet> oh
<maxiounet> sorry
<alanbshepard71> bsdnewb07: not fdisk, if you look at the status bar of your home folder what does it show as free space? Even right click a file and hit properties, both will tell you.
<maxiounet> bye
<alanbshepard71> !gnash | family
<ubotu> family: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<bsdnewb07> im using ssh not the gui
<alanbshepard71> bsdnewb07: ahh i see.
<astro76> bsdnewb07: the interesting output to look at would be 'mount' and 'df -h'
<glick> where are servers started?
<db92> i386 apps will not work on amd64 installation?
<alanbshepard71> family: I'm pretty sure gnash will play flv files.
<Filled-Void> db92, Not true
<family> k i didnt see ffplay only ffmpeg
<family> im going to look at gnash
<db92> Filled-Void: im just asking cos i remember back on 5.10 you needed something like ia32 libs or whatever
<bsdnewb07> alanbshepard70: may i pm you the output?
<egg_dm> db92: there are wayst to get 32 bit apps to run on 64 bit machines, but it takes some mojo and something called chroot (I think)
<alanbshepard71> bsdnewb07: sure
<jscinoz> Hey guys, im using xserver-xgl as it gives makes desktop things much smoother, however if i run any games while using xserver-xgl, the shading in many games is messed up and they have lower framerates, i can run the games with DISPLAY=:0 and they run fine, but i lose desktop integration features, is there any way to run them properly on xserver-xgl?
<tricklen> is there really no way to get the menu bar showing?
<egg_dm> family: you may have to download a package that contains it.
<astro76> family: ffplay is part of ffmpeg
<tricklen> alt + f2 isn't working either
<db92> egg_dm: i know tis tough, i just need some kind of guide to make it work :P
<tricklen> what should i do?
<Filled-Void> db92, Ah ok. Usually theres a 64 bit equivalent or its 32 bit works or as said above you can force architecture or something which is way beyond me
<astro76> family: if you type a command in a terminal that you don't have, the message will tell you what to install to get it ;)
<egg_dm> family: and astro76 said it.  Install ffmpeg and you should be fine
<bremby> hi, can I set a different keymap in the login screen?
<family> aww
<prince_jammys> tricklen: you could try the text-only install if a graphical install keeps failing for you
<tricklen> prince_jammys: hmm... the installation will go fine i suppose
<family> im running ubuntu 6.06 i typed in sudo apt-get install ffplay :)
<prince_jammys> tricklen: then install gnome/kde from there
<Dogga> ....
<tricklen> prince_jammys: but what should i do when i've installed ubuntu
<db92> Filled-Void: if i have app src, is there a way to compile for it to work on x64?
<tricklen> prince_jammys: i still get no menu bar i suppose
<egg_dm> family: mplayer ought to be able to play .flv files as well, now that I think about it
<family> k
<family> :)
<prince_jammys> tricklen: you mean you have already installed ubuntu and get no menu bar, or are still trying to install from live cd?
<Filled-Void> db92, Yes Im sure here was a trick to do that. I recall the 64 bit forums on Ubuntuforums having those instructions although I havent personally usaed it. IM on 64 bit though
<egg_dm> family: and mplayer is a much better video player than ffplay IMHO
<tricklen> prince_jammys: live cd
<tricklen> prince_jammys: what more could i do when i've installed the thing?
<Dogga> Hello. Has anyone got video streaming (not flash) working in firefox-3.0 ??
<tricklen> prince_jammys: that i can't do now
<db92> Filled-Void: so you just use apps not i386 based? >>
<tricklen> prince_jammys: i have this problem with fedora also
<family> k sounds good im going to try this right now :)
<Filled-Void> db92, I think all I use is 64 based. But I recall ia32.lib being used.
<alanbshepard71> family: with the right codecs installed totem (the built in player for gutsy) plays any file type I throw at it just fine.
<tricklen> prince_jammys: to you think it could have something to do with screen resolution
<prince_jammys> tricklen: if you install the base system first and then install the desktop,  i assume things should work from there...
<family> thats what im trying to find right now :)
<family> the right codec
<tricklen> prince_jammys: i'm sure i'm seing the whole screen as the mouse pointer hits the edges of top and bottom of the screen
<family> so ill install ffmpeg an see if it works if not ill ask again:P
<family> thank you guys for your help
<prince_jammys> tricklen: i don't know --- sometimes related to hardware, RAM --- because with the live CD you are running the whole desktop from CD
<egg_dm> family: welcome
<tricklen> prince_jammys: thanks, i'll be back
<jscinoz> Hey guys, im using xserver-xgl as it gives makes desktop things much smoother, however if i run any games while using xserver-xgl, the shading in many games is messed up and they have lower framerates, i can run the games with DISPLAY=:0 and they run fine, but i lose desktop integration features, is there any way to run them properly on xserver-xgl?
<prince_jammys> prince_jammys: i have had this problem, but don't know the solution -- ended up installing console only and then installed graphical desktop by hand
<fdsafds> is there a keyboard command i can hit to run xkill
<astro76> fdsafds: alt + f2
<prince_jammys> tricklen: i have had this problem, but don't know the solution -- ended up installing console only and then installed graphical desktop by hand
<fdsafds> last time i do an alt+fx i went into a run level 3 looking thing even tho the other was running in the background still playing music
<prince_jammys> tricklen you will need to install the X server and then gnome or KDE -- check the internet for howto, unless someone here knows
<astro76> fdsafds: that was ctrl + alt + f1 through f6 for the virtual consoles
<astro76> fdsafds: ctrl + alt + f7 to get back from that
<fdsafds> hmm, f7?
<db92> hm, i downloaded a linux driver for my soundcard (creative xfi xtrememusic) which was x86_64 and when i run installer it tells me "this is for 64 bit os only", something im doing wrong or? :P
<astro76> fdsafds: but what you want now is alt + f2
<ArthurArchnix> astro76: Found the setting to lock down panels
<fdsafds> and that'll make my cursor turn into a little x to kill things?
<ArthurArchnix> Woot!
<astro76> ArthurArchnix: do tell
<bsdnewb07> alanbshepard71: did u get the pm?
<fdsafds> or that'll give me a terminal
<egg_dm> db92: are you running the 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<astro76> fdsafds: that will bring a little box to type xkill  in
<db92> wait, i have the suspicion i may have been a bit enough idiot to get confused and download 32 bit. how do i check?
<alanbshepard71> bsdnewb07: no
<fdsafds> ok, well im hoping that works next time a wine app goes dead in full screen mode with window management turned off
<prince_jammys> tricklen you can do it with a single command using apt-get install, but i don't remember the list of packages you need
<astro76> fdsafds: not sure about that one
<egg_dm> db92: maybe in the package name?  or just download again to make sure
<astro76> fdsafds: stuff like that you should learn how to switch to the previously mentioned virtual consoles, and kill the wine process from there
<ArthurArchnix> In gconf, apps/panel/global/locked_down check it. Restart panel, and bamn, bob is your unyielding uncle.
<ArthurArchnix> Now the girlfriend can't mess up my panels anymore. :)
<astro76> ArthurArchnix: ah pretty simple, I never really browsed around
<fdsafds> o yeah astro that would work, so when im in the virtual console if i hit alt+f7 it'll bring me back ?
<db92> im certain im on 64bit ubuntu since the cd said ubuntu 7.10 amd64, yet the package doesnt work. weird :p
<astro76> fdsafds: yes
<egg_dm> db92: and you're certain it's a 64 bit package?
<db92> ye, it says so in the readme
<ArthurArchnix> astro76: Yeah. That's how it always is it seems. You want to do something.. can't can't can't, and just before you write a stern letter to the dumb developers you find there's a really simple solution. delete, don't send, don't save. Phew.
<glick> anyone?
<egg_dm> db92: I R konfuzed also
<db92> egg_dm: ye i dont understand why it wouldnt work
<bsdnewb07> vgmerge /dev/sda  /dev/sdb  - would that work to merge them 2 drives into 1 larger storage space?
<glick> im trying to find out which servers are running on my machine
<oly-> i am having a problem, in that i can not select file icons with a left click and left clicking in the menu makes it show and hide again holding down the button works though
<oly-> can anyone point me in the direction of config files or settings that might effect this behaviour
<bullgard4> What is a 'NetBIOS name'? (man  nmblookup: "NetBIOS over TCP/IP client used to lookup NetBIOS names."
<alanbshepard71> bsdnewb07: it appears so to me.
<astro76> bullgard4: netbios is windows networking
<FluxD> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<filthpig> Are there any norwegian users in here who uses a PCI DVB decoder for Canal Digital?
<astro76> bullgard4: think network neighborhood
<bullgard4> astro76: But my question was: " What is a 'NetBIOS name'?"
<ensai09> salut
<bsdnewb07> vgmerge /dev/sda  /dev/sdb  - would that work to merge them 2 drives into 1 larger storage space?
<astro76> bullgard4: I figured once you knew what netbios was that would be obvious
<family> no go guys i downloaded kmplayer ffmpeg and tried to play that .flv in totem, kmplayer and vlc nothings workin :(
<FluxD> family, !w32codecs
<family> im gona see if i can transfer it to my xbox and play it there :)
<Filled-Void> db92, uname -a what do you get
<bsdnewb07> alanbshepard71: u still here?
<db92> Linux (my username) 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 02:46:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<db92> so im certain tis x64 :P
<egg_dm> family: did you try 'ffplay filename.flv' from the command line?
<francesco> ciao a tutti
<jpatrick> !it | francesco
<ubotu> francesco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Filled-Void> db92, Lol I have no idea then :(
<novato_br> galera, olha q engraçado ==> http://www.mono-1.com/monoface/main.html
<kharloss> hi there. i have a MyBook World Edition II  from WD  - 2 terabytes   , i try format this in RAID 1 , enybody knows how long it last ? i started maybe 2 hours ago , and the same message appear:Please wait while this process completes. If this page does not refresh, please navigate back to the home page.
<francesco> ciao a tuti
<jpatrick> !it > francesco
<jpatrick> !en | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jpatrick> !br > novato_br
<novato_br> sorry
<db92> anyone knows of any grub config app or method? at least where the menu.lst and grub.cfg are?
<superos> Is it possible to run Nautilus in the foreground ? When I start it from a terminal it goes to the background, as if I added a '&'.
<alanbshepard71> bsdnewb07: I'm here, did you get my PMs?
<aspro> quit
<astro76> db92: locate menu.lst ;)
<bsdnewb07> no i didnt :/
<egg_dm> db92: menu.lst and grub.cfg should both be in your /boot directory
<ifireball> superos: I thing running it like that typically sends command to the already-running nautilus rather then spawning a new one
<talonz> hi guys can someone help me with a quick prob
<egg_dm> talonz: don't ask, just ask
<zeeb> can anyone recommend a binary usenet app for ubuntu? i used newsbin pro in xp
<ifireball> superos: try killing the existing Nautilus before running from the command line and see what happens (you will probably lose the desktop icons that way though)
<arno-t> hi all how can I fix the date string format? I have norwegian setup, but when I execute "date" in a terminal I get "lør feb 16 12:26:40 CET 2008" where the month should come _after_ the "16", not before. Running "locale" I see all settings set to "no.utf-8". Suggestions?
<bsdnewb07> alanbshepard71: nothing at all in pm , weird
<superos> ifireball: Good tip. ty
<db92> how do i change the boot order in grub? switch places on the menu.lst file?
<ompaul> !anyone | talonz
<ubotu> talonz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<family> naw but i did transfer the file over to my xbox and woot the damn thing plays hey thank you all very much
<family> oh one more thing http get what do i download to be able to use this line
<Dermooni> is there a decent IRC client for ubuntu? I tried xchat and using Konversation now, but I miss a client with a "perform" feature (as in mIRC)
<superos> ifireball: Killing nautilus only starts it again. Let me see if there is a service or something I can stop.
<talonz> okies i just set up my windows computer to share net off my nix comp with the help of this post >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370  but ever time i reboot ubuntu eth0 doesnt start can anyone steer me in the right direction to get it running on startup
<alanbshepard71> bsdnewb07: I'm getting your pms just fine though.  vgmerger appears to do what you want, yes.
<ifireball> superos: the gnome session does that
<bsdnewb07> alanbshepard71 if i pm you my ssh info , could you check both hdds are where they are supposed to be
<bsdnewb07> because i have no idea if there even setup correctly
<ifireball> lol... he killed the gnome session...
<alanbshepard71> bsdnewb07: from your last pm they appear to be where they should, to me anyway.
<Dermooni> anyone?
<bsdnewb07> oh ok
<bsdnewb07> cool, ill do some research into vgmerger
<alanbshepard71> Dermooni: Do you have an issue with pidgin? Have you tried it?
<ifireball> Dermooni: what does "perform" do exactly?
<kharloss> hi there. i have a MyBook World Edition II  from WD  - 2 terabytes   , i try format this in RAID 1 , enybody knows how long it last ? i started maybe 2 hours ago , and the same message appear:Please wait while this process completes. If this page does not refresh, please navigate back to the home page.
<egg_dm> db92: I think that the first item in the list is the default boot item.  If you want another default, just move it's entery to be the first
<bsdnewb07>  vgmerge /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<bsdnewb07>   Volume group "sda" doesn't exist
<family> egg_dm every hear of http get its sort of like wget but lets you use wild cards.
<Dermooni> in perform you can add multiple commands that shall happen when you connect
<poing\moinch> puh
<family> im trying to find it on the synaptic package manager but cant find the thing
<poing\moinch> could someone help me out with how to extract all link targets from an html document with grep?
<ifireball> Dermooni: Xchat has a "connect command" feature, you can even make it run a whole script file there
<poing\moinch> i want it to show everything that is in between the href=""
<sybariten> ok heres the deal
<Dermooni> oh ok
<sybariten> i was trying to ssh into a ubuntu machine with a mac ....  which was, i guess, doomed to fail concidering i have localization problems even with Windows ---> Ubuntu
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dermooni> should i use xchat irc or xchat-GNOME irc?
<ifireball> Dermooni: Konversation probably has a comparable feature, I don't use it though
<Dermooni> hm, k
<alanbshepard71> Dermooni: Are you using gnome or KDE?
<ifireball> Dermooni:  xchat irc typically has more advanced features then  xchat-GNOME irc
<dr-raku> Dermooni, konversation is good (for kde)
<Dermooni> hm, i dunno :p
<bsdnewb07> alanbshepard71: vgscan returns
<bsdnewb07> Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...
<bsdnewb07>   No volume groups found
<sybariten> anyhow, i looked at the term types, and was gonna set the MAC term type to VT100, just to try it.... and i did that througfh shell, i thought, by doing 'set TERM=vt100" ... the problem is, i was actually on the ubuntu machine, so i did it there instead. I think the $TERM may have been 'xterm-color' before, but i'm not sure. How do i set my ubuntu server back like it was?
<egg_dm> family: never heard of it
<Dermooni> on system it says 'about GNOME' in the list, so guess im using that
<dr-raku> Dermooni, so you're using gnome
<sybariten> (origin of problems was that CenterICQ looked like a bag of puke when running SSH from Mac OS to Ubuntu....)
<Dermooni> what's the difference?
<larson9999> these lockups in gutsy are maddening.  hope that gets better with hardy.  if not, i think i'll switch back to fieisty.
<alanbshepard71> Dermooni: It was my mistake to ask. You wouldn't be in this chat if you were using Kubuntu I guess.
<Dermooni> ok no worries
<Dermooni> ty for help
<Dermooni> ill try xchat
<dr-raku> Dermooni, ask wikipedia; the differences are many (not just de interface for your apps and system tools)
<larson9999> alanbshepard71, that's not true.  several in here are running kubuntu, i'd wager.
<Trel> Ahhh
<Trel> Much better
<alanbshepard71> larson9999: I reckon
<mdmkolbe|work> This may be a more general "X11" question, but I'm not sure where to ask it.  I've "ssh -Y" to machine1 and from there "ssh -Y" to machine2, one machine2 running xeyes reports "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication\nConnection lost to X server `localhost:11.0'".  What does that mean?  How do I fix it?
<prince_jammys> me <---KDE
<egg_dm> family: I just checked the repositories on http://packages.ubuntu.com/#search_contents and found nothing.  It may not be available in *buntu
<prince_jammys> lots of non-desktop related questions here (how to mount, etc)
<ifireball> mdmkolbe|work: try simply using -X instead
<ifireball> mdmkolbe|work: e.g. instead of -Y
<mdmkolbe|work> ifireball: I get the same result
<larson9999> what's the key combination that sometimes works when your mouse moves but ctl+alt+backspace doesn't?
<family> thanks egg_dm
<prince_jammys> larson9999: key combo to achieve what?
<lyte> larson9999: power switch, it's not on the keyboard
<ifireball> mdmkolbe|work: did you use "-X" on both connections? are you performing "su" or anything like that along the way?
<egg_dm> family: Google is your friend.  Just because *buntu doesn't have it doesn't mean it doesn't exist.  Somebody may have a .deb file afailable for it out there somewhere.
<bildpunkt> hey how can i know which files a deb package has installed?
<Trel> What are we looking for a .deb. of?
<mdmkolbe|work> ifireball: I tried with "-X" on both connections (I'll try the other possibilities presently).  There is no "su" anywhere along the way.
<glick> hey is anyone running a sigmatel sound card?
<larson9999> prince_jammys, not exactly sure.  the pitch that usually comes from the person telling me about it is if your mouse moves but nothing else does try this.  i assume it knocks you back to the login screen.
<egg_dm> Trel: family is looking for httpget for his system
<Trel> and does anyone know of a document that tells what the proper brightness to contrast ratio should be for a Samsung monitor?
<ifireball> bildpunkt: dpkg -L <package>
<bildpunkt> ifireball: ty
<dr-raku> bildpunkt, look for that deb in synaptic and right-click it; then select properties
<lyte> larson9999: ctr+alt+backspace reboots the x application, nothing else is likely to work as far as i know
<mdmkolbe|work> ifireball: All combinations of "-X" and "-Y" over the two connections produce the same result.
<Trel> httpget looks like the same as wget -q -O /dev/null http://domain/file.php
 * McGod has been working on wireless networking all night
<prince_jammys> larson9999: you can't log out the way lyte said?
<McGod> I just cannot get it to run thru WPA2
<larson9999> lyte, nah, there's something.  i see it in forums etc every couple months for 10 years.  i just always forget what it is when i need it :)  gonna write it on my laptop cover next time i see it :)
<ifireball> mdmkolbe|work: quick solution: if all machines are properly firewalled and you generally trust the other users on them, you can circumvent the X security by running "xhost +"
<larson9999> prince_jammys, nope.
<abhi_> Yay!!! I can get reflections for the shift window switcher on my 956GMA after a new X11 update!!! :D
 * abhi_ is happy
<larson9999> lyte, lottalinuxlinks talked about it i think in one of his shows.  i'll go see.
<McGod> Anyone know an solid method to get WPA2-PSK working?
<Trel> Which type of wireless card?
<ifireball> mdmkolbe|work: slow solution: run ssh with -v (or -vvvvvvv ;) and try to figure out why it doesn't properly create the X authentication cookie
<prince_jammys> larson9999: but you're able to type these messages?
<adam> #ubuntu-de
<lyte> larson9999: if you find it can you msg back in here on a line with my name on it? ta.
<McGod> Realtek RTL8187B
<larson9999> prince_jammys, that's because i powered down.
<prince_jammys> larson9999: there's also something along the lines of Ctrl SysRq R E U  something along these lines (not exactly that <--)
<lyte> larson9999: you're not thinking of the old shortcut for xkill, it displays a skull and cross bones for a mouse cursor, you click a dead window, hey presto machine go good?
<bsdnewb07> pvcreate /dev/sda1
<bsdnewb07>   Can't open /dev/sda1 exclusively.  Mounted filesystem
<bsdnewb07> whats this mean?
<Mushrooms> larson9999: that would be Alt sysrq REISUB
<larson9999> prince_jammys, yes, that sounds like it
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: the man learns fast
<mdmkolbe|work> ifireball: thanks.  It may come down to using the quick solution (I do have work that needs to be done), but let me look at the slow solution for a moment.
<Trel> McGod: Using ndiswrapper with the Win98 driver?
<alanbshepard71> bsdnewb07: I think it's because the drive is already mounted, that command will probably only work for a drive that is not mounted yet.
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: thanks to a good teacher ^-^
<bsdnewb07> ah i see
<Mushrooms> larson9999: there was this site... i can't remember where it was, but one of the ways which it suggested for us to remember the order, was to think of it as BUSIER (backwards)
<bsdnewb07> so i could do umount /dev/sda1
<mjtunes> hi ive just built a pc and went to install ubuntu on it and getting this busybox v1.1.3 (debain 1;1.1.3-ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)
<McGod> Trel: I've got the wireless card working ok, it's just getting WPA2 support
<mjtunes> then got (initramfs) underneeth
<prince_jammys> Mushrooms: the keys are all pressed at the same time?
<Mushrooms> prince_jammys: hold down alt and sysrq, but type REISUB in one at a time, in that order
<filthpig> will Hauppauge! WinTV-HVR4000 work uner linux?
<n2diy> Can Nautilus be configured to do a "save", and "save as /dev/XXX" similltaneously?
<filthpig> under*
<filthpig> I've tried a bit of googling, but get no straight answers :(
<Trel> Not sure on that one McGod. The driver may not allow it.
<alanbshepard71> bsdnewb07: I wouldn't that's most likely your OS drive.
<hexpill> hello world
<ph0rensic> filthpig: best thing to do is check mythbuntu or myth tv for supported cards
<Mushrooms> brb
<egg_dm> filthpig: it's a Windoz program, right?  You _may_ get it to run under Wine (which is a wondose compatability layer) but no guarantees
<ph0rensic> filthpig: I believe that one will, but check mythtv first.. did you already buy it?
<larson999> that's problematic as sysrq is Fn SysRq on this laptop and i can't figure out how to hold them all down together
<ph0rensic> filthpig: to my knowledge the hauppage cards are good but there are a couple versions that have a chipset that doesn't play nice .. atleast with mythtv
<filthpig> ph0rensic, I never buy stuff without checking compability first ;)
<prince_jammys> yep, it worked -- shut down my box, lol ...
<prince_jammys> you may have to use your feet
<ph0rensic> Anyone used clonezilla live yet?
<bsdnewb07> guys how do i merge /dev/sdb1 into /root ?
<arno-t> hi all how can I fix the date string format? I have norwegian setup, but when I execute "date" in a terminal I get "lør feb 16 12:26:40 CET 2008" where the month should come _after_ the "16", not before. Running "locale" I see all settings set to "no.utf-8". Suggestions?
<ole_> hvordan vet jeg om jeg har gnome eller kde?
<Rabbit> ¿ÉÁà¿°....
<Rabbit> ¿ÉÁà¿°....
<ealx> hi to all
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ - WELCOME!!!
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ - WELCOME!!!
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ - WELCOME!!!
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ - WELCOME!!!
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr/ - WELCOME!!!
<FloodBot1> daba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ealx> is there anyone in?
<filthpig> yes, I know Hauppauge plays nice.. But I need support for using "decoding cards" to access certain channels (and get the digital TV signal)
<ealx> I would a help about usplash
<ole_> #ubuntu-norge
<ealx> i wanto that in my boot usplash show the verbos mode bottom
<ole_> her er vel ingen norske?
<arno-t> ole_, når du skal til å logge på kan du velge options... nede til venstre. Der et sted kan du velge "session", og det kommer opp en liste med hvilke wm du har installert.
<ealx> as in dapper
<DjViper> ole_: #ubuntu-no
<ole_> takk
<mjtunes> ive just built a pc and went to install ubuntu on it and getting this busybox v1.1.3 (debain 1;1.1.3-ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash) and (initramfs) under it
<ph0rensic> filthpig: Im not much help then... maybe the folks at myth might know more about that type of thing
<arno-t> ole_, det tar litt tid å knotte ned svaret av og til :)
<filthpig> arno-t, english in here
<Filled-Void> filthpig, O believe Haupage works with decoding (that is if I understand what you are talking about right) . I however use a loop back cable from audio out of tv tuner to audio in of sound card
<arno-t> ok
<mjtunes> any1
<byspeed> hi
<webben> I'm running Ubuntu inside VMWare Fusion. I'm just wondering if anyone's come up with a way to make updating vmware tools when you update vmware painless (as in automatic, or a one-click/one-script command).
<ph0rensic> webben: fusion .. is that the one for mac?
<webben> yep
<nano> hey guys, i just wanted to confirm "what is an accelerated graphics" card
<ph0rensic> webben: Coo ..
<filthpig> Filled-Void, to watch digital TV I first need a decoder box (tuner) and a credit card size "key card" to insert into the tuner in order to access the digital broadcasts
<hexpill> hello world
<ph0rensic> nano: Its a graphics card that supports 3d acceleration .. nearly all graphics cards do this now
<webben> currently I have to load Gnome, click install vmware tools, load terminal, untar a tarfile to a build directory, build it etc.
<nano> basically, if im using drivers that came from the site of my video card manufacturer, then i am using an "accelerated" card, ....
<hexpill> has anyone had problems running baudline on ubuntu 7.10?
<byspeed> I got a little Problem: i want to run Maple Story on Ubuntu, with Vmware. But i think my ubuntu has not got a 3D support. how to get it? :) i got a nvidia 7900GT
<levander> amule.org isn't down right now is it?  I pull it up in Firefox and get a blank page.
<Blaise> How can I reverse my Stereo output in Ubuntu?
<byspeed> Blaise: well... change the connectors to your soundcard/Amplifier :)
<Blaise> yes, very good :D
<Filled-Void> filthpig, Sorry I must have misunderstood . I thought you were talking about decoding SOund directly from the card instead of using a cable from the tuner to the sound card. I hear that Haupage works and so does Tuners with the Conextant chip set I believe.
<nano> ph0rensic: as opposed to open source drivers that come with my ubuntu, if i get drivers from the manufacturers website, then can i say that i have accelerated drivers?
<Blaise> But is there another way?
<byspeed> hmm, my soundcard has chinch connectors, so i never need this
<levander> Can someone check amule.org for me?
<Blaise> my Left Channel speakers are definitely playing the right channel sound
<byspeed> levander: works
<byspeed> hehe, you cannot change the connectors?
<prince_jammys> levander: Unknown host amule.org
<levander> prince_jammys: Yeah, that's what I get.
<erUSUL> levander: works here
<levander> prince_jammys: That's what I get when I nslookup it anyway.
<filthpig> Filled-Void, that's ok.. I'll just keep hunting for some info ;)
<orochi_> Does anyone else find that having compiz effects enabled messes with the brightness settings in full-screen OpenGL programs (games mostly ;>)? I seem to be getting that with almost every game I try that allows you to adjust brightness
<prince_jammys> levander:  www.amule.org works
<hexpill> has anyone had problems running baudline on ubuntu 7.10? whenever I run it, it starts recording automatically and wont show me the play deck. whenever I try to execute it in pause mode, it will run for a second then crash.
<levander> erUSUL: Can you 'nslookup amule.org' and tell me what you get?
<byspeed> levander: http://www.amule.org/ works with firefox
<levander> prince_jammys: Where were you getting 'unknown host' from if amule.org works for you?
<prince_jammys> levander: without www.
<levander> prince_jammys: from nslookup?
<levander> prince_jammys: ahhh
<prince_jammys> levander: no from browser --- IP is  85.14.219.10
<levander> prince_jammys: damn, i do www.amule.org and I get it...
<hexpill> has anyone had problems running baudline on ubuntu 7.10? whenever I run it, it starts recording automatically and wont show me the play deck. whenever I try to execute it in pause mode, it will run for a second then crash.
<hexpill> if you have please PM me
<levander> Thanks guys, I think that was the problem.
<erUSUL> levander: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56200/
<nano> if i removed linux-restricted-modules from my system, then i went and downloaded and installed drivers from NVidia site, and now im trying to run compwiz but im getting a white screen.....does this mean that i need to apt-get install linx-restricted modules?
<hexpill> has anyone had problems running baudline on ubuntu 7.10? whenever I run it, it starts recording automatically and wont show me the play deck. whenever I try to execute it in pause mode, it will run for a second then crash. If you know anything, please PM me.
<ph0rensic> nano could be... why did you try to change drivers?
<erUSUL> |repeat | hexpill
<Blaise> Seriously, is there no way to actually reverse the Stereo output in Ubuntu?
<Blaise> I haven't found anything on the forums for this
<mdmkolbe|work> ifireball: I figured out the problem.  machine2 isn't letting me write to my home directory thus the ~/.Xauthority file isn't getting written.  (This is probably a crash on the networked drive for that machine; I'll have to contact the sys admin about it.)
<mark[oz]> Blaise: try alsa
<erUSUL> !repeat | hexpill
<ubotu> hexpill: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<david> Blaise: alsa?
<david> but why? :D
<Blaise> er.. can you explain Alsa?
<mark[oz]> Blaise: can you seriouslly not know what alsa is?
<babo> I need to get some stylistic fonts for a piece of graphic design that I'm doing. Nothing in GIMP at the moment is appropriate. Where can I go to get good (preferably free fonts ) ?
<erUSUL> !sound | Blaise
<ubotu> Blaise: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Blaise> yep
<byspeed> Blaise: alsa is the normal mixer in ubuntu
<mark[oz]> :) now, all "ego's" aside
<nano> ph0rensic: well, i didn't change drivers....i was using "nv" drivers which are open-source and non-accelerated.....so I decided to upgrade and download proprietery accelerated drivers from NVdiia site
<ifireball> mdmkolbe|work: congrats
<mark[oz]> alsa is the ubuntu mixer
<erUSUL> babo: google :)
<byspeed> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mark[oz]> !alsa
<adam> hallo
<mark[oz]> ??
<byspeed> oh my god -.-
<mark[oz]> bah
<Blaise> gosh
<ph0rensic> nano well gutsy has a proprietary driver manager.. should use it
<adam> i need help by my sound problem
<Blaise> alsa is my default mixer
<nano> what does this manager do?
<erUSUL> nano: you shouldn't have done that the drivers are aviable through System>Admin>Restricted Drivers
<nano> does it find the drivers that im looking for, something analagous to synapsis?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | nano
<ubotu> nano: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ph0rensic> it finds the appropriate driver for your card, downloads it, installs it,and configures it
<nano> ph0rensic: what exactly is "linux-restricted-module" ,and why would anyone need this?
<mark[oz]> Blaise: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<adam> i'm noob in ubuntu
<ArthurArchnix> Heya.. now I'm looking for the bug reports regarding gnome not being able to disable the creation of a trash folder on removeable drives. It's crazy behaviour, that a trash folder gets created on removable drives... anyone seen it or know what I'm talking about? I'm searching the interwebs but coming up with bupkis
<nano> guys, I wanted to do things a little more hands on (skip envy ..and stuff) so that i can learn more
<mark[oz]> or alsa-tools-gui
<c1|freaky> is there any ubuntu news rss feed where all new releases and stuff are postet?
<Blaise> what's the difference between the two?
<prince_jammys> nano: the package has propietary drivers for ubuntu -- use this, don't use stuff from the internet
<ph0rensic> nano Im not sure how to phrase this correctly...
<erUSUL> nano: apt-cache show linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<nano> nano@nanobox:~$ apt-cache show linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<nano> Package: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<nano> Priority: optional
<nano> Section: restricted/misc
<nano> Installed-Size: 41328
<nano> Maintainer: Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
<FloodBot1> nano: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<david> do I need totem to get video preview icons?
<mark[oz]> Blaise: not sure, I did a sudo apt-get install alsa <TAB><TAB> and looked for the word "gui"
<erUSUL> nano: your best option is to uninstall nvidia site drivers and use restricted manager
<Blaise> oh ok
<mark[oz]> Blaise: if your comfortable with cli, try open console and type alsa
<mark[oz]> Blaise: sorry, alsamixer
<prince_jammys> Blaise: try installing gnome-alsamixer
<Blaise> ooh nice
<nano> so is linux-restricted-modules a collection of restricted drivers, along with a manager ?
<Blaise> this doesn't seem to offer me more than the Ubuntu volume control tool
<rufus> what can I put in grub config to add a splash image
<david> is there no other way to get screenshot/preview images with say, mplayer than totem-xine?
<prince_jammys> Blaise: not promising in google -- one person with that request, no answers
<Blaise> yup exactly
<nano> so is linux-restricted-modules a collection of restricted drivers, along with a manager ?
<prince_jammys> Blaise: you may have to just stand on your head
<nano> is that it?
<Blaise> *sigh* not again :(
<erUSUL> nano: just the drivers the manager comes in another package
<prince_jammys> Blaise: ;)
<larson9999> anyone here know how to reduce the initial lag time for the simpler 'main menu'?  the HUGE one that is the default fires right up but the first time you click on the smaller one there is a lag.
<nano> what is the name of the package that the manager comes in?
<david> *totem-gstreamer
<ph0rensic> nano the manager is something that started coming it gutsy i believe .. yes they are correct that these are seperate
<ph0rensic> nano are you running gutsy?
<erUSUL> nano: apt-cache search restricted-manager
<nano> i c...btw im running fiesty
<larson9999> hopefully, i've corrected my gpu issues and won't lockup anymore.
<ph0rensic> nano I see, gutsy has the manager.. can yu upgrade?
<Filled-Void> Can I save youtube videos?
<nano> yeah, but the package that i dloaded and installed from nvidia gave me accelearted drivers, and my opengl say settings indicated that they came from NVidia, ...i thought I was smooth sailing
<erUSUL> !info restricted-manager feisty
<ph0rensic> Filled-Void: sure!
<rufus> what can I put in grub config to add a splash image
<nano> now i get this white screen problem when I attempt to run compwiz
<Filled-Void> ph0rensic, HOw may I do that ?
 * erUSUL the bot has gone :(
<ph0rensic> Filled-Void: Firefox has some plugins that you can use for this
<erUSUL> ph0rensic: feisty has the manager too
<Filled-Void> ph0rensic, thank you will read up on that then :)
<mjtunes> busybox v1.1.3 (debain 1;1.1.3-ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)
<ph0rensic> erUSUL: oh yah? ok i didn't know
<mjtunes> what does that mean
<ph0rensic> Filled-Void: Go into firefox and go to the addons page
<Filled-Void> ph0rensic, would it matter if im on a 64 bit distro?
<mjtunes> and got (initramfs) under it
<ph0rensic> Filled-Void: it may, but if firefox is working, it should be fine
<Filled-Void> ph0rensic, thank you
<ph0rensic> Filled-Void: Ive been told that it is suppoed to be back-comp. with 32 bit.. but i have heard otherwise..
<ph0rensic> Filled-Void: But the plugin should be fine
<larson9999> gxe is a fine text editor
<Filled-Void> ph0rensic, will try it out now and find out :)
<ph0rensic> Filled-Void: you use gutsy 64?
<filthpig> what do you guys say about AMD (vs. Intel) and Linux?
<Filled-Void> ph0rensic, yes
<mjtunes> any1 any ideas
<larson9999> filthpig, i used to lean toward amd.  now i'm leaning toward intel
<ph0rensic> Filled-Void: how is it working out? I haven't tried a 64bit since edgy.. and I just burned a 64-bit disk. i have 2 more partitions to play with
 * ph0rensic agrees with larson9999 ... especially since amd joined with ati .. ewwww
<Filled-Void> ph0rensic, pretty well. I only had problems with compiling WIne but Ive made a guide for it so anyone how wanted to use COD4 can pretty much do it even if he/she is new to Ubuntu
<filthpig> ph0rensic, but they're more Open Source friendly...?
<ph0rensic> Filled-Void: code4?
<larson9999> filthpig, but since i get most of my hw for free, i takes what i can get
<Filled-Void> ph0rensic, call of duty 4
<mjtunes> call of duty 4
<ph0rensic> filthpig: perhaps...I just never had good chances with ati cards..nor my friends
<ph0rensic> mjtunes: oh hhe
<larson9999> filthpig, i think so.  isn't the intel gpu the bees knees when it comes to open source?
<Filled-Void> ph0rensic, I find that all appls are pretty much available for 64 bit as well or at least a substitute. Performance wise I doubt I notice the difference though
<filthpig> I've been nvidia all my life, since my first GeForce 2 GTS (L)
<mjtunes> i need help wit install in ubuntu on pc i built last nite
<ph0rensic> Filled-Void: hmm interesting... seems like a bit chance for no reward from how you describe it
<larson9999> too many little annoyances for me and 64 bit right now.  i ran it for about 2 months and switched back.
<filthpig> larson9999, depends on what you mean with bees knees :p
<filthpig> good shit or bad shit?
<ph0rensic> larson9999: still buggy eh..hmmm.. maybe I'll save the partition for en encryted volume?...LFS??
<Filled-Void> ph0rensic, Lol Im definitely not the person to compare distros especially based on their bit counts. Ive found no problems with Ubuntu 64 bit as it is. SO Im pretty happy with it
<larson9999> filthpig, i don't have an intel gpu but i hear tell it's the tops if you want open source.
<larson9999> ph0rensic, i don't know if it's buggy or i didn't pass the learning curve quickly enough.
<filthpig> ok
<bobbyd__> can anyone suggest an ftp client for windows that supports queuues and resume?
<prince_jammys> interesting choice of channel
<ph0rensic> haha
<Filled-Void> lol
<bobbyd__> bobbyd__I need to transfer some files from an Ubuntu box :)
<prince_jammys> anyone know of a good ski resort?
<filthpig> larson9999, but I guess both ATi and nvidia are miles ahead on performance..
<bobbyd__> prince_jammys: Avimore is nice this time of year
<larson9999> yay!  that powernowd thingie must have fixed for my nvidia card!
<ploom> I believe windows has its own command line ftp
<prince_jammys> bobbyd__: ages ago i used BulletProofFTP for win
<larson9999> filthpig, you didn't ask about performance.  you asked about opensource, didn't you?
<marshall> hey guys
 * ph0rensic used cuteftp
<ploom> otherwise any searchengine for ftp client windows comes in handy
<mjtunes> can any1 help me \
<ph0rensic> bobbyd__: Isn't there a better way to do this than using ftp?
<marshall> i just noticed that my ntfs partitions are no longer mounted automagically. i think this might have happened after an update. id really like to get them to mount the way they used to, any ideas?
<bobbyd__> ph0rensic:not at the moment
<bobbyd__> ph0rensic: I've got one now anyway, thanks :)
<filthpig> larson9999, well yes :) but to intel provide anything serious for desktops? I thought they were more in the mobile market...?
<filthpig> s/to/do
<Dr_Willis> business desktops dont need a lot :)
<silverblade> i need to upgrade lighttpd but the version with the security fix from september STILL isnt available via apt
<larson9999> filthpig, next time i buy(i don't buy much), i'm definitely going to give intel a good hard look from the open source angle.  and my guess is i'll likely buy intel.  then again, i only play open source games.  when it comes to me parting with my money, i prefer to donate to open source projects or buy things that support open source.
<silverblade> is there another way i can get this
<m4steR> i did acpi -t
<m4steR> No support for device type: thermal
<m4steR> :|
<m4steR> why? how can i do?
<larson9999> no more lockups!  i'm gonna go kiss my wife!
<silverblade> O_o
<silverblade> god forbid what happens if he has a string of kernel panics that stopped...
<larson9999> lol@ silverblade
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<david> hmm.. this was messier than expected
<silverblade> exactly
<larson9999> that'd put my valentines day pressent to shame
<larson9999> i'd have to join #pr0n to tell the tale
<mjtunes> busybox v1.1.3 (debain 1;1.1.3-ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)
<rauhfasertapete> Hi somebody out here who has some hints for me on running a native Windows XP in VMware on Ubuntu Linux? <- My actual problem is that my keyboard and mouse are not responding when I am booting my XP up in VMware. I can only see the login screen and after 10 mins the screenserver starts :)
<ifireball> rauhfasertapete: weird, worked fine for me... did you try clicking the window? (I gather you didn't install the VMware tools yet...)
<rauhfasertapete> Right, tools are not yet installed. I tried, but the mouse actually does not move :(
<Dr_Willis> rauhfasertapete,  odd. xp works fine for me in vmware.  -    Are they ps2 or usb mice/keyboards?
<jimcooncat> anyone here use prevu? I want to know if I should do any pinning in apt preferences to keep from getting hardy updates in normal usage, I have a deb-src line in there now.
<ifireball> rauhfasertapete: does id exhibit the same problems with Linux-based VMs ?
<rauhfasertapete> I have a PS/2 Mouse and Keyboard embedded in my Notebook. I have another Win2K3 Server VM which works pretty fine. But this one is not native.
<rauhfasertapete> I dont know about Linux ones.
<Dr_Willis> rauhfasertapete,  you might want to grab a small linux live cd. to test. PuppyLinux or DSL would be a good test.
<mich> Hi
<ifireball> rauhfasertapete: what exactly do you mean when you say "native" ?
<Dr_Willis> rauhfasertapete,  unless you have other live cd's laying about. :)
<ph0rensic> brb
<rauhfasertapete> Do you think that will bring up new results my Win2K3 server VM is running fine.
<rauhfasertapete> ?
<Dr_Willis> no idea.:) its a test.. to see if its a vmware issue.. or a xp under vmware issue.
<ifireball> rauhfasertapete: I somehow suspect the XP is simply stuck
<sidelil> Hello. I'm trying with VirtualBox to use a raw host hard disk from a guest, ie to create a virtual machine which boots a physical partition. When I type the command it returns an error: "Overlapping partition description areas. Aborting. Error reading the partition information from '/dev/sda'" Does anyone know why?
<Zodiac`> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/24792
<jimcooncat> rauhfasertapete: when you say native do you mean it's not in a regular vmware file? it's a dual boot machine?
<rauhfasertapete> Do clear things up: I have a natively installed Windows XP Prof on my bare metal and would like to use it in ubuntu.
<rauhfasertapete> Ya dual boot
<ifireball> sidelil: sounds like the partition table is kinda messed up, unless you're telling it to use /dev/sda rather then something like /dev/sda1
<mjtunes> so any1 know wot this is  BusyBox v1.1.3 | Debian 1:1.1.3 - (ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash)  Enter "help" for a list of built-in commands. Enter "help" for a list of built-in commands.  (initramfs) _ (acá podia escribir) (Initramfs)
<Dr_Willis> using  vmware to run xp installed on a hard drive.. can cause issues.. that xp is setup for totally different hardware for one thing. so it will start looking for new drivers and so forth on the first boot.
<Dr_Willis> mjtunes,  sounds like the installer crashed very very early on.
<jimcooncat> rauhfasertapete: I'm guessing it's using the drivers for your hardware, and not autodetecting the kb/mouse in vmware environment
<mjtunes> with out the (acá podia escribir) (Initramfs)
<mjtunes> lol
<mjtunes> how i sort it out
<ifireball> rauhfasertapete: yeah, it is probably having trouble adjusting to the virtual devices (btw that's not dual-boot)
<rauhfasertapete> @Willis and Jim: I guess you are both right about the driver issue. Can I inject PS/2 drivers manually?
<sidelil> ifireball, Yes, I told him to use /dev/sda, but this is what the manual says.
<ifireball> rauhfasertapete: search VMware's website maybe they have some tools you can run on the native windows to prepare it for running in vmware
<Dr_Willis> rauhfasertapete,  no idea. i always do clean installs of XP into my vmware  machine.
<rauhfasertapete> ifireball: I can boot at startup XP or Ubuntu with grub, isn't this dual boot?\
<jimcooncat> rauhfasertapete: I'd think you'd do a fresh XP in vmware, then forward your hard disk instead. There's also importing tools, too (I'm not sure for free though)
<Dr_Willis> rauhfasertapete,   could try safe mode i guess when vmware boots the xp  thing.
<ifireball> rauhfasertapete: that's dual boot indeed, but running one OS in VMware inside the other isn't
<mjtunes> Dr_Willis:  how would i sort it out
<Dr_Willis> mjtunes,  no idea. :)
<Dr_Willis> mjtunes,  this is happening on your install cd? or on an installed system?
<jimcooncat> rauhfasertapete: you could also install Ultravnc while booting in your native windows, and see if you can connect to it when running it in vmware
<ifireball> sidelil: can you refer me to the relevant page in the PDF?
<rauhfasertapete> jimcooncat: The vnc idea sounds pretty nice, thanks
<Lr5> Umm, is update manager supposed to recommend xserver-xorg-video-intel on Gutsy, if you have nvidia video card?
<kapix> hey guys, here is my problem : I need to install the base ubuntu into a limited partiotion of my hard disk A and mount the folders that will allow me not to have any problems when i install any programms into my ubuntu into my hard disk B that has "unlimited" capacity. What folder should i link ?
<sidelil> ifireball, yes, sure. it's page 106, chapter 9.9.2 (which is what I'm interested in)
<jimcooncat> rauhfasertapete: no idea if it would work, but would keep you busy for an hour
<xoai> .
<mjtunes> install cd
<bla3435> kapix: /usr
<jimcooncat> rauhfasertapete: you'd have to allow the port through, if you don't have a bridged network
<rauhfasertapete> jimcooncat: but I don't want a clean new setup. I need this special windows in my linux otherwise I do not need windows hehe
<kapix> bla3435, just that ?
<_SiLENT_> hello all .is there an extremely configurable local caching proxy for ubuntu?
<mjtunes> all 3 of em
<jimcooncat> rauhfasertapete: that's why I suggested the vnc. Another way to get what you want is with colinux
<diegosouza> _SiLENT_, why not squid ?
<bla3435> kapix: that will be the biggest directory
<kapix> bla3435, thanks mate :)
<zardosht> HI, any list of webcams that support ubuntu appreciated,
<_SiLENT_> bla3435: is it configurable real-time? (using shortcuts), for example I hold a shortcut and while I hold it it is in offline mode (i had such application in windows called handycache)
<kapix> bla3435, and one last thing, if i reinstall ubuntu, will i be able to mount the previous /usr into the new installation and use the programs previous installed ?
<_SiLENT_> also there were rules using regexp as for wjhat to cache
<bla3435> _SiLENT_: i dont know if i understand you
<_SiLENT_> also using different cascading proxied depending on regexp rules
<ctothej> what command/utility can find the hostname of an ip of a computer on a lan?
<_SiLENT_> *proxies
<_SiLENT_> bla3435: ok =)
<jimcooncat> kapix: you might not have needed files in /etc or /usr/lib to do that.
<bla3435> kapix: you don't mount a directory to a partition. you mount a partition on a directory.
<piju> ctothej, nmap
<kapix> bla3435, oups, my mistake. you got the point tho, right ?
<jimcooncat> kapix: you'd probably be better getting a list of your installed apps and then reinstalling them
<jessdk2008> Hi All - What is the best program for Ubuntu to log on to Novell ?
<ctothej> piju: thanks, ill give it a go now.
<bla3435> kapix: moving /usr to a separate parition cannot be done while the system is running
<ifireball> sidelil: well, try checking the correctness of the partition table with the "v" command in "fdisk" [enter the "you can shoot your foot" disclaimer here]
<bla3435> kapix: you have to use a live cd
<kapix> jimcooncat, okies thanks a lot. off to formatig/re-installing
<bla3435> kapix: and if you reinstall you cannot keep your installed apps
<jimcooncat> kapix: there's an automated way to get your list of installed apps, but I don't remember how
<kapix> jimcooncat, ill check that after :)
<bla3435> kapix: dpkg --get-selections > installed_pkgs.txt
<sidelil> ifireball, sorry, what do you mean?
<david> it's a shame there's no mplayer plugin for gnome
<zardosht> where can I find list of webcams that support in ubuntu?
<david> *mplayer-thumbs
 * Dr_Willis wonders why gnome needs a plugin.
<jimcooncat> bla3435: is there a way to install back from that list?
<david> Dr_Willis: :P
<bla3435> jimcooncat: dpkg --set-selections < listfile
<jarule2> how do i do the same thing others doing whom i don't even like and they are nothing doing the same thing as i am doing by nature like color of skin?
<jimcooncat> bla3435: that's just too easy. love debian stuff
<ifireball> sidelil: I think the partition table of the physical drive you're trying to use may not be all in order, if you access it with "fdisk" and run the "v" command it may give you hind as to what may be wrong
<pawan> how to hide desktop icons
<david> anyone using reiser of XFS for / here?
<xoai> pawan: use fluxbox :D funny
<startxwhite> i have an orinoco gold classic pcmcia card which works ok on ubuntu 710 but i can not put it in monitor mode. Firmware determined as Lucent/Agere 8.72 and the driver is orinoco_cs 0.15
<jimcooncat> david, I use reiserfs
<pawan> whats that
<bla3435> xoai: i use fluxbox :)
<piju> xoai, evilwm
 * piju use evilwm
<xoai> -_- it's a WM without any desktop icons
<xoai> bla3435: yeah, I use too
<Dr_Willis> A majority of window managers dont have desktop icons. :)
<ifireball> sidelil: if you haven't used "fdisk" before please find and read a manual or a howto, that tool can pretty much ruin your system if not used properly...
<pawan> how to automatically login
<hend> startxwhite: version 0.13 does have monitor mode
<bla3435> xoai: evilwm is even without window decorations and window overlapping, right?
<startxwhite> version 0.13 but ubuntu uses orinoco_cs 0.15
<co_kenter_fs> aNdREW_aJACH
<xoai> bla3435: -_- yeah
<zardosht> where can I find list of ubuntu supported webcams?
<sidelil> ifireball, no, no, I'm ok with it. I've done it, and it doesn't complain. It seems to be ok. Should I do my VirtualBox operations from a LiveCd? Maybe the problem is that he cannot access the hard drive...
<jimcooncat> david, you had a q about it?
<byspeed> you know how to recover data, when i formatted ntfs, and then installed ubuntu with ext2 or ext3?
<ompaul> pawan, system - administration - login windows -> security tab
<xoai> zardosht: I don't think there is an official list, just try google it
<byspeed> you know how to recover data, when i used windows under ntfs, and then installed ubuntu with ext2 or ext3?
<Dr_Willis> byspeed,  you formated a ntfs filesystem  tobe ext2/3 ?
<ifireball> sidelil: I don't think that's the problem. tough you may need to run the command with sudo or something
<Tetracomm> Hi. Does anyone know how to install a soundcard in Ubuntu?
<byspeed> no, i used win under ntfs Dr_Willis
<Tetracomm> It didn't automatically detect it, help?
<xoai> Tetracomm:what kind of soundcard?
<Filled-Void> I know this might not be the best place but is there an aptoncd equivalent for rpm distros?
<sidelil> ifireball, I've already tried, but makes no difference
<Tetracomm> A Turtle Beach.
<zardosht> Xoai: I googled but I couldnt find any comprehensive list, just mentioned afew
<jessdk2008> zardosht: Try here - http://packages.debian.org/stable/net/webcam
<bla3435> Tetracomm: pci-id please
<xoai> zaedosht: so I think just look up for some and google it for sure that it can run well
<zardosht> jessdk2008: thanks
<Tetracomm> bla3435: It says command not found.
<david> jimcooncat: just curious about eventual pros and cons
<david> (odd story about the author :B)
<jessdk2008> zardosht: and here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<bla3435> Tetracomm: lspci -n | grep 0401
<byspeed> Dr_Willis: you know how to?
<byspeed> :'(
<jimcooncat> david, yes odd story, but the tech is great.
<harm> How can i mount a .bin file?
<Dr_Willis> byspeed,  you really are not making much sence as to what you are trying to recover..    You wish to recover files on a NTFS filesystem  by using Linux and Linux tools?
<jimcooncat> david, if using reiserfs for /, and you don't have a separate /boot, use the notail option on the / partition
<david> jimcooncat: seems it's optimal for a / mount with many smaller files?
<pawan> hello
<Dr_Willis> harm,  if its a cd image - you need to convert it to .iso
<Dr_Willis> harm,  then you an mount it..
<Dr_Willis> !iso | harm
<ubotu> harm: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<byspeed> no, i used win, under ntfs fyle system, and installed now ubuntu with ext2/3, and forgot to save my htdocs directory with all my project datas
<harm> Dr_Willis: only way to mount it is converting?
<xoai> I think a bin file usually goes with cue file
<Dr_Willis> harm,  as far as i know.
<harm> Dr_Willis: ... thats bollocks
<jimcooncat> david it's really not anything special for /, but you get some real kick if you use it for /home, especially if you store .maildir files or html
<Dr_Willis> harm,  go find another way then. I rarely use bin/cue - the only docs ive seen for it convert them to iso first
<david> ok
<Tetracomm> bla3435: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56204/plain/
<jessdk2008> Is there a program for Ubuntu there is better than "Citrix Presentation Server Client" to log onto Novell ?
<harm> Dr_Willis: cant believe thats the easiest way
<Dr_Willis> even the various fuse tools convert them,
<ifireball> sidelil: pay close attention to the output of fdisk -l and see if you have overlapping partitions (as indicated by the error), "v" should have told you that, but who knows...
<jimcooncat> david one nice thing is that there's no forced fsck after 30 boots. bad things are power outages, but that's bad with all filesystems
<byspeed> Dr_Willis: no, i used win, under ntfs fyle system, and installed now ubuntu with ext2/3, and forgot to save my htdocs directory with all my project datas
<Dr_Willis> harm,  i could automate it into a 3 line script... so whats so hard.
<bla3435> Tetracomm: that's a onboard intel sound card
<Dr_Willis> byspeed,  so you formated a ntfs   to be ext2 and now you want to recover it?
<david> <- laptop, only outage should come from a panic
<Tetracomm> No. I inserted a PCI sound card.
<Tetracomm> bla3435
<bla3435> Tetracomm: then turtle beach does not conform the pci device class for sound cards
<Tetracomm> brb
<byspeed> Dr_Willis: kinda: i want to recover files, that i forgot to copy on a stick! I formatted the ntfs to be ext2/3 and now using linux on it... if there is any chance to get some files back, then isd be happy
<harm> Dr_Willis: well i cant automate it in a 3 line command
<Dr_Willis> byspeed,  i would find  the odds of getting those files bac to be very very low.
<harm> Dr_Willis: in fact i dont want to be hassled by coding.. i just want to apt-get install bin-mounter or something
<byspeed> Dr_Willis: no problem, but i want to try it, because otherwise the work of months is killed
<Dr_Willis> harm,  not seen any such a tool.  -  the various 'fuse' filesystem tools. may have a automated way of doing it.
<byspeed> Dr_Willis: well, what programs you know for such things?
<harm> Dr_Willis: big letdown :X
<Dr_Willis> byspeed,  im not even sure How you would go about scanning a ext3 for ntfs files.
<byspeed> hmm, so no way to get the files back? not even the sql dump? all are ASCII files
<Dr_Willis> since the installer formated the disk., then you have been using the thing.
<jessdk2008> testdisk is good to recover files
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<rambo3> :P on ext3 there are only ext3 files
<Dr_Willis> if they are ascii. I guess ya could dd the disk to a file. and fire up a text editor and start looking. :)
<Dr_Willis> harm,  whatever. :)
<byspeed> Dr_Willis: how to do that? :P iam a relative newbie in linux :/
<david> got another PC or harddrive?
<jimcooncat> brobostigon: good morning
<ubuntuwestbengal> hello
<david> byspeed: ^
<byspeed> david: not yet
<jumper> hali
<byspeed> i format my EEE atm
<Dr_Willis> byspeed,  i dont know enough on how to do it to even begin to tell you.  You have a large spare hard drive to copy the original hd to>?
<Dr_Willis> harm,  FuseIso is a FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images (.iso files, .bin files, .nrg files..).
<Dr_Willis> http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FuseIso
<ubuntuwestbengal> can some one tell me how long it take for the approval process for a new LoCo team?
<jumper> bye
<david> for a windowsuser, I think you should try Easy Recovery (win32 software), it's simple - and in an environment you are familiar with
<byspeed> Dr_Willis: well, i only have the harddrive i use with linux now.. on this drive there were the datas stored
<Dr_Willis> byspeed,  and the more you use that disk. the more your original data is getting written to over and over and over.
<Tetracomm> bla3435?
<byspeed> david: well, i think thats the best solution...
<ubuntuwestbengal> can some one tell me how long it take for the approval process for a new LoCo team?
<bla3435> Tetracomm: yes?
<byspeed> Dr_Willis: for that reason i just shut the HDD off now... ill try easy recovery... C ya later
<Dr_Willis> byspeed,  if you want to mazamize your  chances to recover the data. You better get a spare hd. to be using, while you attempt to recover that other one.
<byspeed> yup, bye  :) will brb
<ubuntuwestbengal> can some one tell me how long it take for the approval process for a new LoCo team?
<ubuntuwestbengal> please?
<Tetracomm> bla3435: I restarted and the sound card shows up in lspci now, how do I get it to work? It's actually Aureal Vortex, btw: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56206/plain/
<jimcooncat> anyone here use prevu?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what a LoCo Team is.
<ubuntuwestbengal> local community team
<jpatrick> !loco | Dr_Willis
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<Mimi> Exuse me how do u make the desktop turn in ubuntu?
<jpatrick> ubuntuwestbengal: see that link to.
<Dr_Willis> jpatrick,  sounds  creepy to me. :)
<ubuntuwestbengal> enable 3d cube from CCSM
<bla3435> Tetracomm: why did it not show up before?
<ubuntuwestbengal> jpatrick: i know that
<prince_jammys> Mimi: you have compiz-fusion installed?
<Tetracomm> I just needed to restart my computer.
<Mimi> English?
<ubuntuwestbengal> MIMI: Download ccsm
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Tetracomm> I had only resumed it from hibernation before, bla3435.
<bla3435> Tetracomm: you hotplugged a pci card?!
<ifireball> ubuntuwestbengal: this may not be the proper channel to ask this kind of question in,as it is focused on tech support
<jpatrick> ubuntuwestbengal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<Tetracomm> bla3435? What do you mean by hotplugged?
<ubuntuwestbengal> jpatrick, ifireball : thanks
<bla3435> Tetracomm: before the reboot, you inserted the pci card while the machine was running?
<Tetracomm> bla3435: I plugged it in while the computer was off.
<bla3435> Tetracomm: oh okay
<jpatrick> ubuntuwestbengal: #ubuntu-locoteams
<ubuntuwestbengal> ya thats what i needed
<bla3435> Tetracomm: then you sure had to change some bios settings to disable the onboard card
<ubuntuwestbengal> thanks a lot
<bla3435> Tetracomm: make a  lspci -v -nn  and pastebin that please
<Tetracomm> Yes, I already disabled the integrated sound card.
<bla3435> Tetracomm: well it wasnt disabled before the reboot
<Mimi> if i would have it installed were would i find it?
<Tetracomm> It was disabled before the reboot.
<bla3435> Tetracomm: but it showed up in lspci, so it wasnt
<Tetracomm> :(
<Tetracomm> I don't know what to do.
<bla3435> Tetracomm: make a  lspci -v -nn  and pastebin that please
<Tetracomm> I told it to disabled integrated sound.
<bla3435> Tetracomm: where? in the bios?
<prince_jammys> Mimi: try --->  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Tetracomm> bla3435: The integrated one no longer shows up in Hardware Information now that I rebooted.
<Tetracomm> Yes.
<bla3435> Tetracomm: okay
<bla3435> Tetracomm: okay, give me the detailed lspci output on pastebin
<pawan> hello
<Tetracomm> bla3435: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56207/plain/
<Mimi> Thank you My Prince its doing something XD
<amelio> hello everyone
<Mimi> its installed now how does it work ?
<prince_jammys> Mimi: then after that go to Preferences-->Appearance
<Gatorgrad> I'm back with another noob question.  I just installed (at least I think I did) Truecrypt.  Where do I find the icon to run the program?  I can't find it in the Applications list.
<bla3435> Tetracomm: that card is not supported. i just checked 2.6.24 (which is the latest kernel). no sound driver cares for the  pci-id  12eb:0002
<bla3435> Tetracomm: maybe there is a out-of-tree driver, but not one in the official kernel
<Tetracomm> bla3435: Is there anyway I can get it to work?
<xoai> Gatorgrad: I haven't use it but just try open terminal and run truecrypt command
<jessdk2008> Does Ubuntu have something similar as M$ Active Directory - But only for an Ubuntu environment
<Mimi> ok i did that
<bla3435> Tetracomm: i'm afraid no. the card manufacturer does not seem to release any specs to driver developers.
<Gatorgrad> xoai: I'm such a noob, I don't really know how to do that.
<Dirk_> hey guys ^^
<Dirk_> just installed ubuntu yesterday  o.0
<prince_jammys> Mimi: isn't there now an option at the bottom called "extra" or something like that?
<ifireball> jessdk2008: plenty of ways to achieve comparable behaviour, nothing quite clickty-easy though
<Tetracomm> bla3435, what is this?: http://manuals.opensound.com/sources/vortex2.c.html
<Dirk_> I finally got my soundcard up an runnin, but i'm havin a lil trouble connecting to the internet
<Fabio_Como> if I plugin a USB wifi card, on  a xubuntu box, which command should I execute to let the box watch for new hardware? thanks
<Mimi> custom : uses custom set of effects
<Gatorgrad> xoai: Ok, I opened terminal and typed "truecrypt" The program opened.  Thats cool but can't I get it to list in the applications so I don't need to do it that way?
<bla3435> Tetracomm: thats the commercial sound driver from 4front
<mariusz> .pl
<mariusz> hi
<Dirk_> my modem is a touchstone telephony modem,    any way to get this to work with ubuntu?   Forums or anything that help with it?
<mariusz> anybody can help me?
<Syxx> Dose anyone know why , when i watch videos online they work fine untill in go to full screen mode then the get really slow. could someone help my out
<ifireball> jessdk2008: I hear Edubuntu includes the most integrated solution, to manage classroom computers, didn't try it myself though
<jessdk2008> ifireball: ok - What is the most used program/s
<Tetracomm> bla3435, it is for OSS, right? So it might work in Ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> Mimi: how many options are there and what are they?
<masca123> Hi, someone know how to install ubuntu amd64? I'm trying but after the boot the ubuntu freeze on the message "booting kernel"
<Mimi> a lot ...one sec
<mariusz> my ubuntu is break when the screenserver is working i have lenovo n200 intel x3100 celeron 1,7????
<bla3435> Tetracomm: i don't know. OSS is the legacy sound system, ALSA is the standard in 2.6 kernels
<Mushrooms> Dirk_: you might have to get a restricted driver perhaps?
<prince_jammys> Mimi: a lot?  then you must be in the compiz menu
<prince_jammys> Mimi: don't type all the options then
<Dirk_> thank you shrooms  ^^   know where I might be able to find it?
<jessdk2008> ifireball: Do you have some usefull links about it
<mariusz> my ubuntu is break when the screenserver is working i have lenovo n200 intel x3100 celeron 1,7????
<ifireball> jessdk2008: you pretty much have to design your network architecture, and decide on things like how to do authentication and where to store user information, then you integrate various components such as Samba, OpenLDAP, Kerberos and BIND
<Dirk_> mascal23,  did you run a mdsum check after you downloaded it?
<Mushrooms> Dirk_: systems -> administration -> restricted drivers manager
<masca123> yes
<Syxx> Dose anyone know why , when i watch videos online they work fine untill in go to full screen mode then the get really slow. could someone help my out
<ifireball> jessdk2008: enterprise-class network management is never easy... WRT edubuntu, google is your friend I guess
<bla3435> Tetracomm: that opensound.com does not refer to the OSS/free legacy drivers still in the 2.6 kernel series
<Dirk_> thank you shrooms  ^^
<amelio> Syxx you probably need a faster videocard or a better driver for it
<jessdk2008> ifireball: Thank you for your good information ;-)
<Dirk_> i'll give that a try
<Mushrooms> Dirk_: ok
<ifireball> jessdk2008: A good starter guide about the issues involved in building a network is "Smaba by example" (google)
<ifireball> jessdk2008: that's Samba by Example*
<jessdk2008> ifireball: Perfect
<Mimi> If it would be working what do i need to press/do it make it work?
<Fabio_Como> if I plugin a USB wifi card, on  a xubuntu box, which command should I execute to let the box watch for new hardware? thanks
<Syxx> Amelio i have a nivdia
<afaith> hello people
<Dr_Willis> There are several samba books included in the 'samba-doc' package. - No need to go googling. :)
<Syxx> 6200
<amelio> thought so
<afaith> anyone can help me to create a ftp mirror?
<prince_jammys> Mimi: was there an option for "desktop cube"?
<afaith> google doesn't have concludent resuts
<afaith> results*
<amelio> nvidia have a driver at nvidia.com with instructions on how to install
<Beererde_> hi. when i start firefox, it crashes my window decorations and displays nothing
<Mimi> yes!
<amelio> you will need the instructions
<Mimi> Prince .... if it would be working how do i make it work like press something?
<prince_jammys> Mimi: try and see --- when messaging here, write my name so i can find your post --- you don't have to type the whole thing, just the first few letters and then tab to autocomplete
<bla3435> Tetracomm: googling for "12eb:0002 linux" looks not very promising
<Beererde_> can i restart compiz when my decoration is lost???
<afaith> no one ?
<prince_jammys> Mimi: mmm i forget
<archangelpetro> ok, can someone point me to the nvidia with gutsy page? I've 'apparently' installed the driver and am supposed to be using it, but this gnome is in low-graphics mode, and clearly is NOT 3d accelerated
<Mimi> lol
<amelio> wonder why no one ever reads the instructions for installation manual
<archangelpetro> Well, i had it working.. but every time i rebooted it was buggered up again..
<prince_jammys> Mimi: try pressing the middle mouse button and moving the mouse pointer off to the right
<archangelpetro> i had compiz running, and a lovely nice shiny desktop
<Mimi> prince_jammys, I just changed from Windows Vista to Ubuntu , Windows just pissed me off
<pawan> hi
<pawan> whats up
<xoai> cat README and INSTALL for sure
<woofix> salut a tous
<Tetracomm> :(
<prince_jammys> Mimi: while pressing down the middle mouse button, drag the mouse pointer off the screen
<Mimi> prince_jammys, u know what Jammy
<prince_jammys> Mimi: what?
<Mimi> prince_jammys, I love u :) it works
<prince_jammys> Mimi: good
<bloodboy> how did Windows piss you off
<bloodboy> ?
<prince_jammys> Mimi: you can spin the middle mouse button and your desktop will spin
<Mimi> Tooo SLLLOLOOOWWW
<archangelpetro> ok, beside just saying 'read the install' I've been looking for stuff, can somebody point me to the correct document? I mean, lsmod reveals that i 'have' the nvidia driver loaded.. but X doesnt seem to like it?
<bla3435> Tetracomm: hey, wait
<now3d> Hi there. I'm struggling to get Skype Mic input to work on my Dell Inspiron 1300. Headphones work ok, any ideas?
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Mimi> prince_jammys, how u make the fire thing then u close the windows ?
<bla3435> Tetracomm: i think it actually _is_ supported by the snd-au8830 driver
<Tetracomm> bla3435: Ok, how do I get that?
<archangelpetro> and, is what i'm reading here about the Nvidia GeForce 6600 correct? That gnome doesnt work with it? by default
<RICHARD_GERE> quien habla español?
<bla3435> Tetracomm: it's a standardard in-kernel driver so you should already have it
<ompaul> !es | RICHARD_GERE
<ubotu> RICHARD_GERE: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Tetracomm> bla3435: Ok, so how do I use it?
<prince_jammys> Mimi: i don't know, i don't have it installed on this machine and compiz has a million features -- check all the options available... if it's slowing down your comp, try disabling a few.  try using only a few options that you like.
<bla3435> Tetracomm: lsmod | grep au8830    should return something
<RICHARD_GERE> ok gracias
<archangelpetro> i wonder, if people are purposely ignoring me
<Mimi> prince_jammys, thank you for ur help :)
<prince_jammys> Mimi: no problem
<kasutaja> Hello
<jpatrick> !ot > archangelpetro
<Mimi> Now to installing WOW lol
<jrib> !nvidia > archangelpetro (read the private message from ubotu)
<kasutaja> Need help with netboot.
<camilla> I need help creating a bash script that will extract the directory from a variable. Say am having this "filename=/media/hd320/Fileshare/Movies.and.Downloads/Downloads/finfilm/sf-ptryoutsr.sfv". How can I extract everythin before "/sf-ptryoutsr.sfv" into a own variable?
<archangelpetro> thank you jrib/jpatrick
<prince_jammys> camila dirname
<jrib> archangelpetro: best to just repeat your question every so often.  If no one answers it means we either missed your question or don't know the answer.  Don't feel ignored :)
<archangelpetro> i appreciate the response jrib :)
<kasutaja> terminal keep saying E: Couldn't find package dnsmasq
<prince_jammys> camilla: try for example in a terminal-->  dirname bing/bang/bong
<jrib> !universe > kasutaja (read the private message from ubotu)
<camilla> prince_jammys: Aaaaaa, nice :D
<jrib> kasutaja: you need the universe repository enabled for that package
<prince_jammys> camilla: does exactly what you want
<Tetracomm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56208/plain/
<Tetracomm> bla3435: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56208/plain/
<olliwolli> hello all, i have a problem with my external harddisk. it disonnects after some time if i run fsck (hd has errors). is there some way to resume the fsck run when the hd is reconnected again or some other method?
<prince_jammys> camilla: the opposite is "basename" --> basename bing/bang/bong
<camilla> prince_jammys: Jepp
<bla3435> Tetracomm: yes, the driver module is loaded
<Tetracomm> bla3435: What do I do now?
<pawan> hi
<camilla> prince_jammys: aha, basename. Thanks
<bla3435> Tetracomm: erm, just use it?
<Tetracomm> How?
<Tetracomm> It says mixer cannot be found.
<Tetracomm> In the system tray, bla3435
<bla3435> Tetracomm: i don't use gui tools. run alsamixer in a terminal.
<Tetracomm> bla3435: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<bla3435> Tetracomm: then i don't know. the module is loaded, so the card/mixer should be present.
<Syxx> can someone help me with installing my nivdia drivers
<Tetracomm> bla3435. :(
<turkmen24> Voer tekst hier in... slm
<bla3435> Tetracomm: i only know intel onboard sound cards, cannot help you with that. but it should just work.
<kasutaja> I have problem. I made forum thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698217
<kasutaja> Maybe someone can look that.
<jpatrick> !nl | turkmen24
<ubotu> turkmen24: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Tetracomm> Ok, let me restart again.
<bla3435> Tetracomm: restarting will get you nothing. this isn't windows.
<prince_jammys> !tu | turkmen24
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> !tr | turkmen24
<ubotu> turkmen24: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Yanch0> Will it be very hard for me to install a 5 Port USB 2 PCI Card?
<now3d> just asking again.. Hi there. I'm struggling to get Skype Mic input to work on my Dell Inspiron 1300. Headphones work ok, any ideas?
<n2diy> Anybody recommend a timer app for gnome, all I want is to boil water for ten minutes, and be notified it is done.
<now3d> Yanch0: just plug it in and see..
<Yanch0> now3d will it normally need drivers?
<Yanch0> or can i check if it is supported?
<prince_jammys> !hardware | Yanch0
<brobostigon> !hcl
<ubotu> Yanch0: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<masca123> Hi, someone know how to install ubuntu amd64? I'm trying but after the boot the ubuntu freeze on the message "booting kernel"?
<erUSUL> n2diy: «sleep 600 && echo "\a" » if you have the terminal bell on it will beep ;)
<Yanch0> prince_jammys pci cards is not in the list :\
<bla3435> Tetracomm: restarting will get you nothing. this isn't windows.
<Tetracomm> bla3435, thank you. :)
<prince_jammys> erUSUL: n2diy   echo -e "\a"
<Tetracomm> bla3435: I just restarted and it works properly now. :)
<erUSUL> prince_jammys: works without the -e
<n00b> hey all... there is another job scheduler like cron??
<kasutaja> is it possible to download dnsmasq.conf i can't find it from computer
<erUSUL> n00b: at is another job scheduler not quite like cron
<n00b> :P
<n2diy> prince_jammys: erUSUL, thanks, I was looking for something more user friiendly, GUI.
<bla3435> Tetracomm: i guess your board or bios is buggy, if the onboard sound card appears/disappers at each boot.
<Tetracomm> Maybe it had something to do with the sound card slipping out while it was one. bla3435.
<jrib> kasutaja: what does 'apt-cache policy dnsmasq' return?  Use pastebin
<prince_jammys> erUSUL: without -e it simply prints "\a"
<Mimi> prince_jammys, Bye
<prince_jammys> Mimi: bye
<Tetracomm> bla3435: This sound card is much nicer than the old one.
<kasutaja> jrib: W: Unable to locate package dnsmasq
<bla3435> Tetracomm: maybe the bios is not able to entirely disable the onboard sound card. some bioses are *very* broken and never get fixed.
<marshall> i just noticed that my ntfs partitions are no longer mounted automagically. i think this might have happened after an update. id really like to get them to mount the way they used to, any ideas?
<Tetracomm> Plenty of new equalizer settings in the mixer.
<jrib> kasutaja: did you enable the universe repository as I said before?
<erUSUL> prince_jammys: not my echo (maybe is becouse i use zsh)
<bla3435> Tetracomm: cool
<prince_jammys> erUSUL: yes
<Tetracomm> :)
<bla3435> Tetracomm: you could blacklist the module for the onboard sound card
<maximilion> Oh God, how do I install a .run file?
<prince_jammys> erUSUL: ubuntu default bash needs -e before special escaped chars like \a \n \r \t
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<erUSUL> prince_jammys: you are right the /bin/echo displays "\a" but built in echo does the right thing
<maximilion> You'd think that one could "run" a .run file ;)
<IndyGunFreak> maximilion: depends, what are you trying to install?
<maximilion> IndyGunFreak, Tremulous
<kasutaja> jrib: don't know.
<IndyGunFreak> maximilion: uh, tremulous is in the repositories
<kasutaja> jrib: maybe you say again
<maximilion> IndyGunFreak, hm, how current are the repos? As current as their website?
<erUSUL> maximilion: chmod +x file.run && sudo ./file.run
<jrib> kasutaja: go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and check off the checkbox that corresponds to Universe
<IndyGunFreak> !info tremulous | maximilion
<ubotu> maximilion: tremulous (source: tremulous): Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-4 (gutsy), package size 645 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<masca123> Hi, someone know how to install ubuntu amd64? I'm trying but after the boot the ubuntu freeze on the message "booting kernel" (MD5 is okay)?
<jrib> kasutaja: please do not dcc chat, use the channel here
<IndyGunFreak> maximilion: not sure how current it is, i play that one, and it works fine for me.. whats in the current version that may not be in that version that you need?
<maximilion> Oh well, problem solved, any update problem will be taken care of later :)
<IndyGunFreak> maximilion: how did you solve it?
<kasutaja> jrib: and how i get to system-administration, i can't see it anywhere
<maximilion> IndyGunFreak, I have no idea, just make it a point to not install old stuff - because if I have a problem, everyone will ask me what version it is and berate me for it not being the latest / "have you tried upgrading"...
<maximilion> ...if you know what I mean.
<IndyGunFreak> !latest | maximilion actually thats windows thinking, its just the opposite here
<ubotu> maximilion actually thats windows thinking, its just the opposite here: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<jeso> join audacity
<jeso> whoops
<archangelpetro> mr jrib, is there something i'm completely missing?  I do have the driver working now (like beforE) i installed using the download from Nvidia, and it works fine. however, when i reboot, it doesnt work and i have to run that tool again?
<IndyGunFreak> forgot a few characters there.
<peleg> hey, anyone is familiar with XKB or with keyboard layouts in general?
<maximilion> IndyGunFreak, I have always been of the the thinking: Don't upgrade if my version works and does what I need.
<jrib> archangelpetro: you aren't supposed to download anything from nvidia's site, you are supposed to use the Restricted Driver Manager
<IndyGunFreak> maximilion: well, that makes the most sense, always use the packaged version in the repos, unless there is some specific reason you need to download and compile from source
<Stagger> salve, come posso impostare deluge come programma predefinito per aprire i torrent? d'un tratto il sistema ha iniziato ad usare bit torrent
<maximilion> But when it comes to commercial drivers and software, they all want you to have the latest version, otherwise you don't get support
<archangelpetro> jrib, well when i did that, it didnt work at all (granted i did use the download from nvidia first.. but i uninstalled that)
<rinaldi_> hi, qould there be a reason why it can take up to three times of reinserting a cd/dvd before it is mounted/read?
<Stagger> ops sorry i thought i was on the italian channel
<maximilion> IndyGunFreak, yes, of course. :)
<IndyGunFreak> maximilion: most of the games in the repos, will run on the standard drivers, i don't even have intel drivers installed on my laptop, and it runs Tremulous and OpenArena perfectly
<kasutaja> jrib: I can't find system-administration
<maximilion> Yeah, gonna try it now :)
<jrib> kasutaja: do you have a GUI?
<jeso> My slider is not adjusting in Audacity, can anyone help me?  I'm running on Gutsy using the package (which is a beta) and I'd like to avoid compiling 1.2.6 if possible.
<kasutaja> Yes.
<IndyGunFreak> jeso: your slider?
<kasutaja> jrib: yes i have
<archangelpetro> jrib, either way i play it.. the only way i get nvidia to work is when i use the binary download from nvidia.com... and even then i have to reinstall each time i boot
<jrib> kasutaja: do you have a menu at the top left?
<kasutaja> yes
<jrib> archangelpetro: what card?
<jrib> kasutaja: what version of ubuntu?
<kasutaja> jrib: ubuntu 4.10
<jeso> IndyGunFreak: The input volume and output volume sliders.
<archangelpetro> geforce 6600 i believe jrib
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<jrib> kasutaja: that is way too old, you need to upgrade
<jrib> kasutaja: you should just reinstall 7.10
<kasutaja> jrib: only way i get 7.10 is netboot, i think
<alanbshepard70> Is there a way to force synaptic to download a package even if it's included on the install cd? It's quite irritating sometimes to go hunt down my disc and put it in to install a package. Also sometimes the drive is in use already so I have to stop what I'm doing put in the install cd and wait :(
<erUSUL> archangelpetro: the nvidia.com instaler doesn't set up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to work with their driver you have to manually copy a ~/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf at least that's what i remember from back in the day...
<Stagger_Lee> hi, how do I set deluge as my predefined torrent client? ubuntu has suddenly started using bit torrent by default. thanks
<jeso> IndyGunFreak: I'm using the command aoss audacity, otherwise I get a computer-generated hissing in teh background.
<IndyGunFreak> jeso: no clue on that one, sorry
<erUSUL> Stagger_Lee: right click on a torrent file and choose properties>open with
<Stagger_Lee> thanks
<harmattan> Hi. Anyone having tried Ubuntu on old PIIIs?
<kasutaja> harmattan: how old
<jrib> archangelpetro: get rid of the download, install with restricted and tell us what happens (paste error logs, etc)
<scott25> can someone help me with my screen, i restarted my computer and for some reason the screen is to big for the monitor and it scrolls when i move the mouse to the edge (im using kubuntu)
<eden_assassin> hello...i have a problem ..who should i turn to ?
<archangelpetro> ok jrib
<erUSUL> !ask | eden_assassin
<ubotu> eden_assassin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<harmattan> 1 GHZ and 394 MB
<kasutaja> harmattan: i have 500mhz, 256 RAM, 8 GB
<pizzicato`> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<eden_assassin> erUSUL i just finished my ubuntu install...i have xp on my sata hd ..i instaled ubuntu on my second ide hd
<harmattan> I was wondering if the last edition would be too bloated for that machine
<chazco> Anyone know how I can monitor my CPU temp / fan without rebooting to the BIOS?
<eden_assassin> now i don't get boot menu
<scott25> i restarted my computer and for some reason the screen is to big for the monitor and it scrolls when i move the mouse to the edge
<now3d> Yanch0: is it wireless? or is it connected via USB?
<now3d> just asking again.. Hi there. I'm struggling to get Skype Mic input to work on my Dell Inspiron 1300. Headphones work ok, any ideas?
<bla3435> harmattan: you better run xubuntu (xfce desktop) or fluxbox on that
<Yanch0> now3d - no via usb2
<pawan_> how to hide desktop items
<harmattan> But, I suppose I would have to delete a lot of individual Gnome services, right?
<jrib> pawan_: in gconf-editor go to /app/nautilus and look for show_desktop
<eden_assassin> erUSUL any idea how to get boot menu because it doesn't show me ubuntu at boot screen
<Boglizk> I just noticed i had vnc running, i have no idea how and why. What do i kill?
<MohammadBoozary> Hi All :)(
<alanbshepard70> After installing nvidia driver for my computer I keep having an issue with synaptic. Here is the terminal output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56211/ How do I fix this? Not only does it finish with an error every time but it also adds about 3 minutes to every install
<erUSUL> eden_assassin: you boot into ubuntu or windows?
<bla3435> harmattan: xubuntu comes with minimal gnome services by default
<erUSUL> eden_assassin: did you remember setting up grub during install?
<kasutaja> Is there any chance get version 7.10 via internet with ubuntu 4.10 without cd, floppy or USB.
<bla3435> harmattan: it has some gnome libs, but most of the gui apps are gtk2 only
<harmattan> Aha. I'll give it a try. Thanks bla3435
<eden_assassin> erUSUL maybe it's my fault ...i didn't saw an option like that ...can u point me ?
<Boglizk> kasutaja: I dont think 4.10 supported that
<jrib> kasutaja: it would take a very long time as you would have to upgrade 4.10 -> 5.04 -> 5.10 -> 6.06 -> 6.10 -> 7.04 -> 7.10
<eden_assassin> erUSUL or should i read online
<_Oz__> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bla3435> kasutaja: if netboot is the only way to boot that machine other that from harddisk, you need a second machine and netboot the kernel and initrd of the netinstall cd
<Axel> Hello
<kasutaja> well then i have to accept ubuntu 4.10
<harmattan> bla3435: I recently read something about xfce not being so light in modern versions...
<bla3435> harmattan: that's why i use xfce with fluxbox windowmanager
<Cain1> hello all
<bla3435> harmattan: i installed normal xubuntu, then added fluxbox and run a fluxbox session from gdm login
<jrib> !install > kasutaja (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> kasutaja: see if something there helps
<kasutaja> bla3435: eem... can boot somehow harddisk
<harmattan> bla3435: Is it difficult to change?
<Cain1> how would i go about figuring out the path to installing something, i put the prog in the home folder
<krim> Is there a quick key to make a window always on top?
<jrib> Cain1: what are you trying to intall?
<Cain1> in fact its unrealircd3.2.7
<jrib> krim: right click on the title bar -> always on top
<bla3435> harmattan: no. gdm lets you choose which session to start when logging in
<Cain1> i have it on a win machine right now
<lnx> hi
<Cain1> but want to move it to ubuntu
<Cain1> btw
<krim> jrib: With the keyboard I mean. I'm too lazy to click twice :)
<bla3435> harmattan: you just have to install fluxbox after installing normal xubuntu    (sudo apt-get install fluxbox)
<erUSUL> eden_assassin: well maybe they called it boot manager during install and not grub
<Cain1> ubuntu is fantastic
<lnx> ubuntu is very good
<erUSUL> eden_assassin: you can try to set up grub now but it is not trivial
<erUSUL> !grub | eden_assassin
<ubotu> eden_assassin: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> eden_assassin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows can give you the info to reinstalling grub
<harmattan> bla3435: oooh! I see. So it is simply like choosing in the login window one or another
<eden_assassin> erUSUL thanks i'll read some and if i'm lucky i'll be here on ubuntu :)
<bla3435> kasutaja: booting the netinstall-kernel/initrd from harddisk would be possible, but once you start installing and repartitioning, that boot method will be gone. so the install has to work at the first try. otherwise you may end up with an unbootable system, only leaving netboot as a last resort.
<pawan_> hi
<bla3435> harmattan: yes
<bla3435> harmattan: configuring fluxbox is of course not that much gui-ish than xfce
<bla3435> harmattan: some fluxbox settings can be changed by gui, some only in the fluxbox config files
<Cain1> can anyone help me with installing unrealircd on ubuntu?
<kasutaja> bla3435: and then i can't even change in BIOS booting to like CD-ROM
<jrib> Cain1: does the program come with a README file?  Do you need to compile it?
<harmattan> bla3435: I'll look for an old podcast from Linux Reality. I think they have some tutorial or something about that
<Cain1> ok its the path thats getting me
<Cain1> i know how to install it, but the path, im not so sure about
<Cain1> i have the prog in the home folder
<Cain1> so what would the path be?
<jrib> Cain1: path for what?
<brobostigon> /home/usename
<Cain1> for the unreal within the home folder
<brobostigon> /home/username/unreal
<brobostigon> ??
<now3d> Yanch0: is it detected when you plug it in?
<whatever> hello. i just shut down the computer while apt-get was doing an upgrade (of the kernel, among other things) and am getting kernel panic at boot time. any ideas how i could fix this?
<now3d> does it show up as an available ethernet device?
<Yanch0> now3d still didnt buy it - checking before i buy it
<now3d> Yanch0: what does tail -f /var/log/messages show
<whatever> (im using the livecd right now)
<alexandre> alexandre
<david> yay! NFS
<alexandre> salut
<alexandre> sa va?
<alexandre> lol
<alexandre> ft
<alexandre> fg
<alexandre> hg
<FloodBot1> alexandre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<now3d> Yanch0: so google it, and put linux or ubuntu keyword, see if it is supported. email the vendor.. etc etc. ask if it is Linux kernel compatible
<jrib> !fr | alexandre
<ubotu> alexandre: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jpatrick> !enter > alexandre
<alexandre> ok
<alexandre> hi
<Yanch0> now3d if it supports linux - it supports ubuntu ?
<alexandre> how are tu
<alexandre> vous etes poche
<jpatrick> !ot > alanhaggai
<whatever> shut down the computer while apt-get was doing an upgrade (of the kernel, among other things), getting kernel panic at boot time. any ideas how i could fix this?
<Cain1> ok thanks, i had the path right, but still generating the error
<jpatrick> arg, he left
<Cain1> so i will move on to their support of the product
<loa> Hello new kernel have problems with acpi
<loa> How i can find solution?
<dimitris> Anyone knows if the new ubuntu version will have eee pc full support built in?
<harmattan> Well, thank you so much, bla3435, I'm going to download the last xubuntu right now  :-)
<kasutaja> That tutorial looks something thati should try: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html i hope that i have enough experience
<bla3435> harmattan: alright :)
<_Oz__> I know there's a default disk burning tool in Nautilus, but it doesn't do what I need.  I have downloaded some movies and want to burn them onto DVD.  Which program do ya'll recommend for that?  I want to play the DVD back in a physical DVD player.
<bla3435> kasutaja: if you still have windows on that machine, you can try that. not using any dual boot here.
<erUSUL> !info devede
<ubotu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<MatBoy> what do I use instead of emerald these days ?
<hellboy195> does somebody here has a HP Pavilion dv6000? My sound is too low :( already compiled Alsa but no change
<whatever> hi. i did an accidental shutdown while apt-get was upgrading (the kernel, among other things) and im getting kernel panic when trying to boot. any ideas on how i could solve this?
<MatBoy> in Xubuntu Gutsy :)
<kasutaja> bla3445: i don't have windows anymore... already Ubuntu 4.10
<hellboy195> whatever: boot an older kernel
<whatever> hellboy195, how?
<alanhaggai> jpatrick, What was that?
<erUSUL> whatever: boot liveCD cherrot to the install and finish the update
<whatever> hellboy195, are there other things to edit besides /boot/grub/menu.list
<erUSUL> chroot*
<jpatrick> alanhaggai: sorry, guy left just before I pressed tab
<whatever> erUSUL, how does this chroot work?
<alanhaggai> jpatrick, okay. No problem. I was just wondering. :-)
<hellboy195> whatever: just start you computer and when grub appears just choose an older kernel
<Oli``> Slightly OT but has anybody had any issues/luck ripping a Disney DVD with dvd::rip?
<whatever> erUSUL, just look up man chroot, i guess :)
<bla3435> kasutaja: the bios cannot boot from cd, right?
<erUSUL> whatever: as root do chroot /path/were/you/mounted/your/root/partition
<_Oz__> I know there's a default disk burning tool in Nautilus, but it doesn't do what I need.  I have downloaded some movies and want to burn them onto DVD.  Which program do ya'll recommend for that?  I want to play the DVD back in a physical DVD player.
<Tetracomm> bla3435: What were you saying about blacklisting the integrated sound card?
<erUSUL> _Oz__: what format are the movies in?
<whatever> erUSUL, ill try that, thank you very much :)
<erUSUL> whatever: no problem
<bla3435> Tetracomm: adding the line   blacklist snd-intel8x0   to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<kasutaja> bla3435: yes it can, but i have only Ubuntu 4.10 Install CD and i can't burn on cd do.
<Tetracomm> bla3435: How would that help?
<_Oz__> erusul: divx, xvid, and ISO
<whatever> hellboy195, since im already on the livecd, ill try chroot first, but thanks for your tip :)
<bla3435> Tetracomm: just remember you added it, in case you want to use the onboard card again
<eax> Hello everyone :) Recently (just after the Kernel Update yesterday) My Wireless internet stopped working(I'm using Feisty on an Acer Travelmate 4310, Wireless card: Atheros AR5007EG). Yesterday under Restricted drivers it disappeared from that list to :( Does anyone know what to do?
<bla3435> kasutaja: oh
<erUSUL> !info devede | _Oz__
<ubotu> _oz__: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<archangelpetro> jrib, well i have the xorg log for you if you like, (for some reason the nvidia module was loaded before  i installed with restricted module manager.. even though i removed nvidia's version)
<loa> Hello, what flags i can use in new kernel with acpi
<_Oz__> damn.
<_Oz__> erUSUL: already tried that. :(
<bla3435> kasutaja: and 4.10 cd was a install cd only, not a live cd, right?
<_Oz__> it makes choppy movies for some reason.
<_Oz__> with bad sound.
<kasutaja> i have live cd too.
<_Oz__> I can burn the same movie in nero (windows xp) and it burns fine.
<bla3435> kasutaja: which one?
<loa> without acpi=off, booting fails(
<prince_jammys> _Oz_ tried K3B?
<kasutaja> bla3435: version 4.10
<_Oz__> no, prince
<eax> Hello everyone :) Recently (just after the Kernel Update yesterday) My Wireless internet stopped working(I'm using Feisty on an Acer Travelmate 4310, Wireless card: Atheros AR5007EG). Yesterday under Restricted drivers it disappeared from that list to :( Does anyone know what to do?
<_Oz__> does it require kdfe?
<bla3435> kasutaja: i didn't know 4.10 already had a live cd
<aboed> eax: downgrage kernel
<prince_jammys> _Oz_ give it a try -- it's kde, so may have to install libraries -- not sure .. see what apt says .  it's a great prog
<archangelpetro> jrib, erUSUL: i didnt know which bit was appropriate?
<archangelpetro> so http://pastebin.com/d6eb9d5a9
<kasutaja> bla3435: but i have both.
<_Oz__> thanks prince
<milo> hello everyone, im deployed right now so its fairly hard to download anything or get help with my computer. i couldnt take windows anymore because it was just so damn slow so i switched over to ubuntu. im fairly new but this time around i have a big problem with my music library
<mohbana> how can i find out what going on, i am getting like high cpu usage and i aint doign anything
<milo> i havent found a single program that can handle my music library
<milo> and its incredibly slow(its on an external harddrive)
<milo> where some programs skip after the long wait of loadin
<jrib> archangelpetro: did you pastebin the log?
<archangelpetro> yea http://pastebin.com/d6eb9d5a9
<archangelpetro> that's xorg log
<prince_jammys> milo: which apps have you tried?
<hend> Hi, I can't get any TTY consoles. I am running 7.10 (32bit) and have a ATI radeon 2600 gfxcard (running gflrx). When I try get to a console from X using ctrl+alt+F* all I get is a blank screen. After this I can't even get back into X, so I have to do a hard reset to get it to work again. This is a known bug, but all the workarounds I found (fbcon, radeonfb) don't seem to work for me. Anyone know what I can try?
<_Oz__> prince_jammys: just installed...  ahhhh...  this looks like what I wanted
<prince_jammys> _Oz_  k3b is hot
<milo> prince_jammys: rhythmbox, xmms, juk, amarok, mplayer, and banshee
<prince_jammys> milo: wow i don't know then
<milo> which is why im almost wondering if its the drive itself that is making everythin so slow maybe?
<danbhfive> milo: try free, and see how your memory is doing
<camilla> Am writing a bash script and need a little of help. Am gonna check if a file exist or not. How can I do this? Is if [ -f $rarpath ] correct?
<jrib> archangelpetro: hmm, there are no errors right?  what happens?
<prince_jammys> camilla: quote the var and yes
<milo> danbhfive: what do you mean by try free? is that a program?
<archangelpetro> it just fails to load X properly, i'm in low graphcis mode running vesa from waht i can sassume jrib
<danbhfive> milo: it's a command on the command line
<erUSUL> camilla: yes
<archangelpetro> but.. lsmod  | grep -i nv  , shows that the nvidia driver is loaded
<prince_jammys> camilla: quote all your vars in general """ -- good practice
<danbhfive> milo: so, open up a terminal, and just type 'free' and then hit enter
<eax> aboed: How do I do that?
<milo> danbhfive: sorry, excuse me on that one haha. it shows that its really free for the most part. nothing overworked
<[A]> helloç
<[A]> hello
<silverblade> if i have some program i want the latest version of, but its not in the repository, whats the correct method of installing a custom-built one when the older version has been installed? ie do i remove the old one first?
<mysterycool> hey there
<archangelpetro> also the 'restricted module manager' shows that the NVidia module is loaded, and that it's currently in use (so apparently it's working)
<archangelpetro> jrib*
<milo> danbhfive: if my drive was ntfs or fat32 would that make it slower to transfer information by any chance?
<camilla> prince_jammys: if [ -e "$rarpath" ] does not work. Is it my variable that doing something wrong?
<mysterycool> to download lamp, i just type sudo get-amp lamp
<mysterycool> ?
<prince_jammys> camilla: why not -f ?
<[A]> hi
<danbhfive> milo: I don't know, but I would think that if you have plenty of ram, then the file would just get loaded into ram space, and that wouldn't matter
<mysterycool> to download lamp, i just type sudo get-amp lamp?
<camilla> back..
<knight666> ohi
<[A]> fuck
<prince_jammys> camilla   if [  -f "$var" ]; then  commands ....   fi
<[A]> ¿?
<danbhfive> !lamp | mysterycool
<ubotu> mysterycool: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<loa> dpkg have force option?
<knight666> how can i find out the device names in ubuntu? :(
<loa> <knight666> fdisk -l
<knight666> i'm having troubles with something called "grub" during the installation
<mysterycool> ty :)
<milo> danbhfive: heres a pastebin so im not making a complete fool of myself: http://pastebin.com/m76cb3a0
<danbhfive> knight666: what's the trouble?
<knight666> i'm trying to install ubuntu
<danbhfive> milo: yeah, plenty of ram, and too much swap, so memory is not the issue
<knight666> <+knight666> stupid side effects :(
<knight666> <+knight666> Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed.
<archangelpetro> jrib, any suggestions? that wouldn't have me 're-installing' the nvidia provided binary every bootup?
<danbhfive> milo: I don't know then
<macsim> how can I fix this: gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat, ? thanks
<milo> danbhfive: well thanks dan, appreciate the help. i guess ill just have to do with windows again then
<eax> Hello everyone :) Recently (just after the Kernel Update yesterday) My Wireless internet stopped working(I'm using Feisty on an Acer Travelmate 4310, Wireless card: Atheros AR5007EG). Yesterday under Restricted drivers it disappeared from that list to :( Does anyone know what to do? Someone told me to downgrade my kernel, but how do I do that? and is it safe? :
<aboed> eax: *downgrade i mean just install the previous kernel version
<eax> aboed: Okay :) How do I do that?
<Adys> What's the command to make rm search and delete in subdirectories for files too?
<knight666> filelist: command not found :(
<Adys> i thought it was rm -rf *.jpg
<danbhfive> knight666: I don't know about that problem, can you boot into ubuntu?  that's the only thing that grub does, allow you to boot into ubuntu.  SO, if you can do that, everything is fine
<aboed> use synaptic or aptitude from terminal
<knight666> danbhfive: yeah, i can boot into ubuntu, but it won't install to drive (i'm running it from the live cd i got in the mail this morning)
<mysterycool> danbhfive: at the link u gave me there is only installation instructions for ubuntu 6.06 and 7.04 and i use ubuntu 7.10
<mysterycool> :s
<danbhfive> knight666: I meant boot without the cd
<prince_jammys> Adys: use with extreme caution --  find /starting/path  -name '*.jpg' | xargs rm
<aboed> eax: "sudo aptitude/synaptic"
<Adys> erf, rm doesnt do it by itself?
<eax> Aboed: Is it safe?
<Adys> thought it could
<prince_jammys> Adys: replace rm with ls if you want to see what it will delete first
<Adys> aight
<silverblade> How does Ubuntu handle upgrades with regard to configuration files? ie if i install apache and change its configuration it wont get overwritten?
<prince_jammys> Adys: do it with ls first
<danbhfive> mysterycool: they might be the same, why are you trying to install lamp anyway?  There might be more specific instructions if you have a certain purpose
<archangelpetro> still there jrib ? or run off :P for fear of more pestering? :)
<milo> would anyone here think NTFS or FAT filesystems on an external harddrive would slow transfer down?
<aboed> eax: what ? running aptitude ? sure
<donald_> i wrote some bash scripts in /etc/acpi/ and cannot run them when i reboot the computer. they will only run if i do "sudo /etc/init.d/acpi restart"
<jrib> archangelpetro: purge nvidia-glx and the restricted-modules package, then reboot and reinstall nvidia-glx
<eax> Aboed: In aptitude, what do I do? :)
<archangelpetro> jrib, purge? u mean just apt-get remove nvidia-glx, restricted modules etc. etc.?
<Bodsda> hey guys, could you take a look at this ALSA error please -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56215/ -- i got tht error when trying to use mednafen emulator, no other sound device is open
<mysterycool> danbhfive: i am a web developer and i want to run my sites locally while creating them. i was using windows so far and there i used wamp (windows apache mysql php)
<danbhfive> knight666: how new is your hardware?
<knight666> danbhfive: Fout tijdens laden van besturingssysteem (error loading operating system)
<knight666> it's getting purty old :\
<and_ers> hay
<mysterycool> danbhfive: sudo tasksel install lamp-server works fine thanks for the link :D
<barnaby> any ideas why Gutsy would report a hd being out of room over and over? (A new 500 gb drive)? Nowhere near that much on it either.
<eax> Aboed: I'm rather new at Linux :) I know some things but haven't played around with the kernel..
<danbhfive> barnaby: random guess, but maybe you have it partitioned wrong?
<barnaby> i used the whole drive for ubuntu, nothing else on it
<danbhfive> knight666: well, I don't think I can help you anymore.  I don't know.  Maybe it's a bad disk or something
<barnaby> everything looks correct, it reports in at 452 gb
<knight666> <danbhfive> knight666: well, I don't think I can help you anymore.  I don't know.  Maybe it's a bad disk or something
<knight666> dammit
<knight666> fuck you stupid mouse
<erUSUL> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bodsda> guys, this is in the help, -gba.forcemono <parameter>, but what should i put as the parameter?
<danbhfive> knight666: lol, are you trying to get my name?
<erUSUL> barnaby: df -hs ; sudo fdisk -l can you post the output of both programs on pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste | barnaby
<ubotu> barnaby: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<knight666> danbhfive: no i'm trying to click another channel tab and my mouse double clicks for some bizarre reason and brings me right back here >:(
<kasutaja> quit
<aboed> eax: what u use before?
<eax> aboed: What do you mean?
<ArthurArchnix> When you guys unmount a flashdrive, does nautilus prompt you to empty the trash?
<aboed> *kernel version
<Bodsda> test
<sarah> Hello. I'm having some problems with Amarok in Ubuntu. If I try launching it I just get the splash screen and nothing else. Can someone help me?
<Bodsda> sarah, what happens when you lmb click on the splashscreen?
<sarah> Bodsda, it just disappears
<prince_jammys> sarah: also type in terminal "amarok" to see if there's any error messages that might help find the prob
<Bodsda> sarah, and amarok doesnt load?  run it from terminal with   amarok   and pastebin any errors
<prince_jammys> jinx
<Bodsda> hah
<JosiahW> when I choose eject for my ipod from the desktop ... the ipod still gets power and displays do not disconnect... how do I "safely remove" a usb device?
<sarah> Bodsda: No it doesn't. Okay, thank you, hang on.
<Bodsda> JosiahW, unmount it
<barnaby> it wont let me log in, how can I bring up a terminal
<jrib> ArthurArchnix: no, do "aptitude purge"
<JosiahW> Bodsda: isnt that what "eject" is supposed to do?
<ArthurArchnix> jrib: Huh?
<Bodsda> barnaby, ctrl+alt+F1 i think
<jrib> ArthurArchnix: aptitude purge nvidia-glx
<barnaby> thats it, ty
<Bodsda> JosiahW, sort of, but not quite
<Bodsda> no prob barneby
<knight666> danbhfive: now i get squashfs errors and permission denied when i try to boot from the cd :(
<prince_jammys> barnaby and same but with F7 to come back
<sarah> Bodsda: Here's the output. http://pastebin.com/m5a049fc1
<jrib> ArthurArchnix: and the same for linux-restricted-modules for your kernel
<theclaw> I need a graphics adapter which supports dual head on linux, with 3D acceleration on both heads. I know nvidia supports this (by using twinview), but there are nvidia cards which don't support dual head at all. Any other recommendations?
<ArthurArchnix> I'm talking about a flash drive. Supposedly, when you plug a flash drive in, then unmount it, it should ask you if you want to empty the trash for that device. At least, this according to a ubuntu developer on launchpad. I've never seen such behaviour. Oh, jrib, you're misdirecting your comments.
<danbhfive> knight666: is there a bootup option to check the cd?
<Bodsda> how funny -- Amarok: [Loader] Amarok is taking a long time to load! Perhaps something has gone wrong?
<donald_> i wrote some bash scripts in /etc/acpi/ and cannot run them when i reboot the computer. they will only run if i do "sudo /etc/init.d/acpi restart"
<sarah> Bodsda: Yeah, it's very helpful :P
<jrib> ArthurArchnix: ah, the other guy left, never mind
<Bodsda> made me giggle
<JosiahW> Bodsda: okay I unmounted it but the usb port is still putting out power and the ipod still says do not disconnect. :(
<pbne04> is there a package to keep my wlan connection alive?
<sarah> Bodsda: I can't seem to find a verbose setting either in order to get some proper debugging info.
<knight666> danbhfive: i had to order the cd because burning it kept producing errors, it should be okay
<Bodsda> JosiahW, then just pull it out
<jrib> ArthurArchnix: "no" is the answer to your question
<pbne04> I get dc every 10 min or so
<Bodsda> sarah, 1 sec then
<barnaby> thanks, it says /dev/sd1 used 100 percent, this morning when I got the same message I deleted a whole bunch of stuff. No files coming in, it has eaten 22 gb this morning.
<ArthurArchnix> jrib: Thanks.
<danbhfive> knight666: yeah, but you may want to check it anyway
<barnaby> I put nothing new on it.
<knight666> danbhfive: it ran fine a few minutes ago
<pawan_> how to hide desktop items
<danbhfive> knight666: are you using the same drive that produced errors burning, to install from?
<Bodsda> sarah, try this   amarok --wizard
<JosiahW> Bodsda: lol okay
<knight666> danbhfive: yeah
<jrib> pawan_: did you try what I suggested?
<pawan_> what
<sarah> Bodsda: Exactly the same I'm afraid.
<Bodsda> JosiahW, after you've unmounted it, power may still et to it, but data cant so youll be safe from corruption
<jrib> pawan_: in gconf-editor?
<loa> help please, dpkg have force option?
<danbhfive> knight666: well, the diskcheck should check the disk in much greater detail than just a trial run
<jrib> loa: why?
<eax> aboed: What do you mean?
<Bodsda> sarah, have you ever had amarok running?
<danbhfive> knight666: it may also point out that your drive is faulty
<sarah> Bodsda: No, not on this system.
<ArthurArchnix> duh.. never mind. It works. Create a file on the flash drive, delete it, then unmount it. You'll be prompted to empty the trash. At least, you should be.
<Bodsda> sarah, distro?
<loa> <jrib> after update my hardy, one packet start conflict with another
<pawan_> no such option
<jrib> !hardy | loa
<ubotu> loa: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<sarah> Bodsda: 7.10 vanilla Ubuntu
<loa> oh
<loa> excuse me
<jrib> pawan_: huh? /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop in gconf-editor
<Vad1> How can I get 32bit java installed? (not just the plugin)
<Bodsda> sarah, in terminal       sudo apt-get purge amarok && sudo apt-get install amarok
<pawan_> ya got it thanks
<jrib> Vad1: ia32-sun-java6-bin ?
<alanbshepard70> After installing nvidia driver for my computer I keep having an issue with synaptic. Here is the terminal output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56211/ How do I fix this? Not only does it finish with an error every time but it also adds about 3 minutes to every install
<eax> Hello everyone :) Recently (just after the Kernel Update yesterday) My Wireless internet stopped working(I'm using Feisty on an Acer Travelmate 4310, Wireless card: Atheros AR5007EG). Yesterday under Restricted drivers it disappeared from that list to :( Does anyone know what to do? Aboed in here recommend me downgrading my Kernel with Aptitude. But I'm also unsure how to do that and if it's dangerous. Can anyone help? :)
<Bodsda> how long till hardy will be in beta?
<Vad1> jrib: I do have it, yes. But doing "java -d32" says 32 bit jvm not supported
<Madpilot> loa, Hardy is still in testing. If it breaks, you get to keep all the pieces...
<loa> =)
<sarah> Bodsda: Done, still the same. Very strange error.
<Syxx> i have a question. We i leave my nvidia 6200 graphics card disabled everything on my desk top looks fine, and i can see my desk top on my tv. But when i enable it, i lose the tv and everything gets big. Why is that
<archangelpetro> jrib, wonderful i think it's fixed now :) thank you very much, and thank you for being patient and enduring my pestering :D
<Bodsda> sarah, can you pastebin your sources.list please
<sarah> Bodsda Absolutely, hang on.
<knight666> danbhfive: Check finished: errors found in 4 files! <-- the EXACT same error i got with previous burned disks >:(
<danbhfive> knight666: well, I don't know what the problem is specifically, but obviously, having a bad disk won't do  :)
<jrib> archangelpetro: no problem, I meant "purge" before as in "aptitude purge" but as long as it worked, it's ok I guess
<danbhfive> knight666: or a bad drive for that matter
<adobongkangkong> hi am using my ubuntu box as a router how do i control bandwidth in my local network?
<prince_jammys> sarah Bodsda apparently that message is normal for amarok startup --- according to the internet, and my amarok install on KDE
<sarah> Bodsda: Here it is http://pastebin.com/m613beff
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, the "Taking a long time" bit isnt normal
<sarah> prince_jammys: But it should be able to start up anyway, shouldn't it?
<prince_jammys> sarah: Bodsda right --- but the error message is standard
<danbhfive> !netinstall > knight666 maybe you should try a no-cd method of installation.  See if any of these links help
<gimme_snuggles> Hey prince_jammys whats shakin
<Syxx> When i leave my nvidia 6200 graphics card disabled everything on my desk top looks fine, and i can see my desk top on my tv. But when i enable it, i lose the tv and everything gets big.
<prince_jammys> gimme_snuggles: hey
<sarah> Bodsda: Hang on one second, I need a quick reload (this irc client is bugging me extremely. Thanks for helping me out, brb!)
<jrib> Vad1: have you used update-java-alternatives to make sure that you are using the correct one?
<TulKas> #santiago
<sarah> Bodsda: Okay, I'm back. Did the sources.list look weird?
<david> goddamnit about filehandling :B
<eax> Does anyone know how I downgrade my kernel?
<knight666> danbhfive: well, this is weird, it's booting fine from my other cd drive :O
<Bodsda> sarah, here, i edited your sources.list,.,. just uncommented 2 lines, i dont think your etting all the correct KDE packeges with the download, so try it with this list,.,.make a copy of your old one, then run    sudo apt-get remove amarok && sudo apt-get amarok
<Bodsda> http://pastebin.com/m5ffaa033
<david> it's meh to tell nautilus to open file x with blah and y with grnf
<humba> hi am using my ubuntu box as a router how do i control bandwidth in my local network?
<danbhfive> knight666: OOOO, if you have another drive, please run the cd check in that drive
<Daz9> What's a standard hp/vista help channel?
<s0u][ight> hello i endly fixed my bcm
<s0u][ight> card
<danbhfive> knight666: I'm sensing that you have a bad drive
<sarah> Bodsda: Giving that a shot then.
<s0u][ight> how can i make my usb hercules webcam classic work under ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Daz9: #windows ?
<Bodsda> does anyone here use Mednafen?
<knight666> danbhfive: your senses are both excellent and amazing
<Syxx> When i leave my nvidia 6200 graphics card disabled everything on my desk top looks fine, and i can see my desk top on my tv. But when i enable it, i lose the tv and everything gets big.
<danbhfive> knight666: :p
<Itaku> how do i read .hlp files?
<s0u][ight> Itaku try vim
<ArthurArchnix> #futile ?
<Bodsda> Syxx, maybe, try #compiz-fusion   they love playin with graphics 'nd stuff
<sarah> Bodsda: Exactly the same reason, god knows why >_<
<prince_jammys> sarah: Bodsda:: one thing to try--> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Syxx> Bodsda im already there no ones speaking
<sarah> prince_jammys: giving that a shot
<s0u][ight> Syxx just wait
<Itaku> how do i run chm files on ubuntu?
<sarah> prince_jammys: It says that version isn't available, but that libxine1-ffmpeg
<sarah> prince_jammys: ... replaces it
<Itaku> err read chm files
<jrib> Itaku: gnochm or xchm
<Kuwanger> So, two users were logged in at the same time and using the same sound card.  One user logged out, and now the other user can't get sound to work.   Specifically, sound playback seems to hang (the procress remains in Sl+ state and a back trace seems to indicate that a pthread_cond_wait called a system call).
<harm> Hey i just mounted a .iso file and when i try to run the .exe the installer cannot find the CD? anyone know howto fix this?
<danbhfive> Itaku: wine may have something, if you are talking about a windows help file
<Kuwanger> So, is there any way to unstick the process?
<Itaku> yes
<s0u][ight> harm wine?
<Itaku> wine doesnt have something
<prince_jammys> sarah strange
<s0u][ight> no one who knows how to make a webcam work?
<sarah> prince_jammys: Exactly the swame problem. Amarok SHOULD work even though I'm using gnome, right?
<humba> hi am using my ubuntu box as a router/internet sharing how do i control bandwidth in my local network?
<harm> s0u][ight: yes
<prince_jammys> sarah: yes
<danbhfive> !webcam | s0u][ight
<Bodsda> sarah, im using my amarok on gnome as we speak
<ubotu> s0u][ight: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Kuwanger> Ah, and the other thread is stuck in snd_pcm_dmix_open..
<sarah> Bodsda: Grasping at straws now. :-)
<prince_jammys> Bodsda: you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<cdecarlo> anyone here have experience using the Terminal Server Client with VNC?
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, no idea,.,.hang on
<prince_jammys> sarah: ubuntu version?
<sarah> prince_jammys : 7.10
<gimme_snuggles> hey wats up Bodsda
<_Oz_> aaaaargh
<_Oz_> prince jammys?
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, i cant even find a package called that
<prince_jammys> _Oz_ k3b didnt work?
<Bodsda> gimme_snuggles, hey dude
<_Oz_> all I want to do is burn a .avi to a dvd
<_Oz_> and have that dvd be viewable in a standard dvd player
<_Oz_> I can't see a way to make k3b do this
<Bodsda> anyone here use Mednafen??
<prince_jammys> Bodsda: sudo dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs
<_Oz_> There's a "make DVD video" option but it opens up a ts_audio and ts_video directory on the disc to be burned
<Bodsda> !enter > _Oz_         please read pm from ubotu
<dsnyders> Hi all, I'm looking for a program called dircmp.  Anybody know which repository it's in?
<jpatrick> !find dircmp
<blackjackal> i changed the internal memory in my stationary comp, RAM. And now i cant log into Gnome. I am being kicked out from X. Is there anything i can try doing to solve this problem?
<ubotu> Package/file dircmp does not exist in gutsy
<mysterycool> i am trying to play a song via that linux player whatever but it says that some plugins are missing but when i try to install the plugins it says that something is already being installed
<Bodsda> prince_jammys,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56220/
<jpatrick> dsnyders: ^^
<Vad1> jrib: Yeah.. but let me try uninstalling all java and installing it again
<tdn> How do I list files inside an ISO cd image?
<erUSUL> blackjackal: pass memtest to the new memory it could be a hw error
<mysterycool> how do i kill all installations?
<erUSUL> !iso | tdn
<ubotu> tdn: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Bodsda> mysterycool, top -- to find the full name of the program ,.,.then  killall nameofproram
<prince_jammys> sarah Bodsda ok so that package is not the issue --- saw that on the web, related to this problem
<Bodsda> prince_jammys, my amarok works fine
<dsnyders> jpatrick, yeah.  atp-get install  doesn't find it either.... at least not with the repositories I have configured.
<jrib> Vad1: I just ran 'sudo update-java-alternatives -s ia32-java-6-sun' and no longer receive an error with 'java -d32'
<cdecarlo> dsnyders: you should pick up Meld, it does directory comparisons, diff files and something else, it's a great tool
<sarah> prince_jammys, Bodsda : Problem found!
<mysterycool> bodsda: nothing seems to be installing :\
<Bodsda> sarah, search synaptic for amarok, hen try and install it -- how many extra packages does it wont to install?
<Bodsda> oh
<blackjackal> erUSUL how do i pass memtest?
<Bodsda> sarah, what was it?
<erUSUL> blackjackal: shoud be an option for it on the grub menu
<Vad1> jrib: worked for me too. Thanks man
<sarah> prince_jammys, Bodsda: I have no idea how it happened, but my ~/.kde library had become u-w'ed
<Bodsda> not good,.,.lol
<blackjackal> erUSUL okey thank you!
<sarah> Bodsda, prince_jammys: I found out by doing a ps -u sarah|grep kde and killing all those processes. It then complained of write protection.
<sarah> Thank you both for being so patient. :-)
<Bodsda> Anyone got a fully working gba emulator?
<prince_jammys> sarah: ah - well good
<Bodsda> sarah, hey, i learned something as well,.,.cheers
<mysterycool> when i try to install something it says this: Unable to get exclusive lock
<mysterycool> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first.
<sarah> Take care!
<Bodsda> bye
<Bodsda> ;~)
<MatBoy> does someone know a CPU burnprgram that can burn 4CPU's at once ?
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: but you're not running any?
<Bodsda> mysterycool, close all add/remove & synaptic & terminals then just open 1 terminal and try again
<mysterycool> prince_jammys: no i am not running any :s
<prince_jammys> !aptfix | mysterycool
<ubotu> mysterycool: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dsnyders> cdecarlo, I've got tens of thousands of files to compare.  I don't want a graphical tool.
<MatBoy> burnP6 does only one core :S
<cdecarlo> dsnyders: what are you comparing that has 'tens of thousands' of files?
<mysterycool> prince_jammys: ty its working :D
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: good
<humba> hi am using my ubuntu box as a router/internet sharing how do i control bandwidth in my local network?
<dsnyders> cdecarlo, long story. Let's just say /home/dsnyders/stuff/home/dsnyders  /home/dsnyders/oldmachine/stuff/home/dsnyders
<cdecarlo> dsnyders: yikes!
<cdecarlo> dsnyders: well, good luck
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: man diff
<dsnyders> cdecarlo, Thanks.  Basically it's a few generations of backups from hard drive failures.
<mysterycool> i am playing a song in that linux's music player but it has no sound
<mysterycool> i mean it is playing but no sound is coming out :s
<spimort> hi all
<vix85> is it possible to wrap all oss call to alsa instead ?
<blackjackal> what do i write to reconfigure Xorg, dpkg --reconfigure xorg ?
<mysterycool> i am playing a song in that linux's music player but it has no sound
<spimort> some body can help me plz
<vix85> blackjackal, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<prince_jammys> !anyone | spimort
<ubotu> spimort: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vix85> spimort, whats up
<spimort> my kubuntu session wont start
<eax> Morning everyone :) Before I reinstalled Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty) I had, Under the Main Menu->Applications that is, a menu Called Debian with all sorts of packages I had installed that weren't shown anywhere else. How do I get it back? Thanks in advance :)
<Stagger> hello, how do I save the DNS for good? I changed it in the network configuration mask, and also tried editing /etc/resolv.conf, but all parameters go back to default (i.e. DNS=192.168.1.1) when I restart. Thanks
<mysterycool> i am playing a song in that linux's music player but it has no sound
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: http://snipplr.com/view/2445/compare-directories-using-diff/
<NigelS> Stagger: presumably your DHCP is providing you with DNS info?
<Stagger> ah true
<ArthurArchnix> eax >system  >preferences  >main menu
<ArthurArchnix> eax, just put a checkmark in the debian entry
<mysterycool> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Stagger> so do i change the settings in my router?
<eax> ArthurArchnix: Thanks a lot :) Trying it now :D
<humba> <eax> : it wont work
<eax> ArthurArchnix: It doesn't come up, :S
<eax> humba: What to to then?
<archangelpetro> does compiz mess anyone else X up?
<NigelS> Stagger: you can or you can override the info from the DHCP - I forget what the ubuntu default is but if dhclient is grabbing DHCP info the nyou can edit the config file and provide the supersede keyword to impose your local requirement
<Grifer> heya
<dsnyders> prince_jammys, Thanks.  That may turn out useful.
<Grifer> I have a strange problem with X
<Stagger> mmm could you please guide me through that nigel? I am a newbie :) thanks
<Syxx> can someone help me with my graphics card
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: yeah if you learn to use the command, should do what you want
<saftsack> hi, where to find the perfect channel where i can ask webmin related questions?
<erUSUL> !anyone | saftsack
<ubotu> saftsack: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'log-structured' in  Wikipedia: "The Journalling Flash File System version 2 (JFFS2) is a log-structured file system for use in flash memory devices."?
<erUSUL> !webmin | saftsack
<ubotu> saftsack: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Stagger> or link me a tutorial page :)
<_Oz_> feh
<camilla> I need to run the regex command "^.{2,}\.rar" to grap filenames from a file. Am currently using sed but does it exist a easier way? Anyway, sed can't understand that regex. How do I transform it to regex that sed can understand
<Grifer> .Xauthority in my ~ is somehow permamently under sole root authority with rw permissions
<eax> Humba: What can I do instead to make it work?
<Grifer> I can't change ownership with chown or change permissions with chmod
<jrib> Grifer: delete it
<humba> <eax> : install this first menu , menu-xdg
<jrib> Grifer: check ~/.ICEauthority as well
<prince_jammys> camilla: what are you looking to match?
<Grifer> jrib: would that do the trick?
<Grifer> happened after I installed fglrx drivers
<Roshan> am I supposed to see my cursor when I open my terminal in ubuntu?
<jrib> Grifer: you *can* change permissions back with sudo, but it is easier to delete
<dsnyders> prince_jammys, I'm really looking for a tool to merge the directories.
<eax> Humba: Thanks :D
<Grifer> jrib well I couldn't, instead it created .Xauthority-c & -l files
<Syxx> Can someone help me with my graphics card?
<Grifer> I mean chmod
<eax> Humba: It is installed:S
<NigelS> Stagger: ok, if you edit the file /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf then you should see a supersede statement commented out - if you replace this with a supersede for the domain-name-servers and the IP you want
<camilla> Am trying to match "sf-ptryoutsr.rar" in this line "sf-ptryoutsr.rar a9b8ba88". Am using the regex "^.{2,}\.rar" that should work. Should I use sed? How do I use sed?
<humba> <eax>  : wait a sec
<Roshan> would someone help a newbie with some problems with ubuntu? Im only 1 hour old
<_Oz_> hindley wakes and says, "Oh, whatever he has done, I have done"
<_Oz_> Roshan: absolutely.  Let's hear it: what issues are  you having?
<Roshan> am I supposed to see my mouse when i open my terminal?
<Stagger> i have #supersede domain-name "fugue.com home.vix.com";
<Stagger> what should i enter?
<spimort> so some body can help me :)
<Syxx> Can someone help me with my graphics card?
<HetaUma> I have installed lm-sensors and I get readings for temp1 and temp2 apart from core0 and core1. any ideas what temp1 and temp2 might be ?
<_Oz_> Yes, Roshan.
<Grifer> jrib I *think* the problem lies deeper, running flgrxinfo gives also a line "Xlib: no protocol specified"
<_Oz_> What do you mean by "Open my terminal", Roshan?
<ArthurArchnix> eax: open a terminal and type "alacarte" without quotes. Does it come up, or is some error spit out?
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: by merge you mean copy all files from one to the other only if they don't exist in the other?
<Roshan> Oz: I press ctrl alt f1
<_Oz_> oh
<_Oz_> terminal
<_Oz_> no, you don't see the mouse there.
<CrazyPhil_> Hello. Is it possible to hide unmounted icon from appearing in Nautilus?
<CrazyPhil_> unmounted partition
<rexy> is there a guide on getting bluetooth to work with twinkle on gutsy?
<eax> ArthurArchnix: The Main Menu editor (or what you call it) pops up :)
<rexy> !bluetooth |rexy
<Roshan> ok thanks oz, how do i know if my graphic card is working well?
<piedoggie> there any cannonical partner debs for vmware server guests?
<spimort> when i want to login it start to load and after at the second icon it stop and return to my login screen ...
<_Oz_> what kind of graphic card do you have, roshan?
<soc> hi
<ArthurArchnix> eax: Strange that it won't work through the menus... ah well. Put a check mark in Debian. Close. It should be there. If not, just restart you panels. in terminal: killall gnome-panel
<NigelS> Stagger: do you see beneath it the #prepend? it has the dhcp option domain-name-servers - you want a line that goes something like: supersede domain-name-servers <DNS IP> - you could also use the prepend if you wish which would place an IP of your choosing at the front of the list returned by that DHCP request
<piedoggie> I found the server side debs but not the guest
<eax> ArthurArchnix: Thanks :) Will try :)
<blackjackal> My memtest86+ shows me: Error 28: Selected item cannot fit into memory, what does that mean?
<eax> ArthurArchnix: How do I start it again?
<ArthurArchnix> alacarte
<soc> a friend has a laptop but can't get networking running (both with cable and wirless)
<kbrooks> soc, I can help
<Roshan> Oz: I have an nvidia 8600 GTS
<soc> cable: SIS 191 GBE Adapter Rev. 02
<soc> kbrooks: thanks!
<_Oz_> roshan: ah, very good.  You should get the nvidia drivers going.
<Stagger> well i have #prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1
<thrope> hi - i have pdflush process taking 100% cpu - been going like this for about 35 mins
<Pef^> Anybody here know the command for a pressed file to shutdown instead of reboot after installation?
<dsnyders> prince_jammys, in part.  I've spelled it out here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678316
<Grifer> soc: SIS doesn't really act well towards Linux with its driver policy
<thrope> I tried to kill it but no luck - any ideas?
<Arelis> Can anybody help me with an issue i've been trying to fix for weeks?
<Roshan> Oz: how do I do that?
<soc> wireless: Atheros AR5006GE 802.11
<Grifer> soc: have you checked restricted driver manager?
<eax> ArthurArchnix: Still now showing up :( In the Man Menu editor it's also empty :S
<camilla> Pef^: What do you mean?
<_Oz_> Roshan: go to System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager
<ArthurArchnix> thrope: Get the pid number. In a terminal, do ps ax
<Stagger> should it be for example something like #prepend domain-name-servers 193.70.192.25
<magnetron> Arelis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingIRQProblems
<NigelS> Stagger: yes, anything with a # is commented out; you want a non-commented line that reads "supersede domain-name-servers <insert your chosen IP addr here>
<humba> hi am using my ubuntu box as a router/internet sharing how do i control bandwidth in my local network?
<dsnyders> prince_jammys, In short I want all the uniques and duplicates in one folder, and all the changed files in the other.
<thrope> ArthurArchnix: yes I know the pid - i've tried kill and kill -9 but no difference
<Roshan> Oz: I dont have Restricted Devices Manager in my administration menu
<SUSLiK_> Can some1 help me...I want configure Grub, so i load LiveCd but i cant edit menu.lst becouse i dont have any edit permissions
<Stagger> ah ok
 * Symbelmine loves Ubuntu
<SUSLiK_> how to gain write permission
<SUSLiK_> in live cs mode
<SUSLiK_> cd*
<Stagger> so 127.0.0.1 should be replaced by my IP, not a DNS number
<ArthurArchnix> well, if the pid is 9 then it would be "kill 9"
<ArthurArchnix> no dash thrope
<JoeBob> I need help plz
<JoeBob> :S
<sn0> SUSLiK_ you need to 'chroot' into your mounted ubuntu install, from the livecd then sudo nano or gksudo gedit the file as normal
<ArthurArchnix> eax: Mine is empty too.
<_Oz_> are you running 7.10, Roshan?
<Roshan> Yes oz
<NigelS> Stagger: not unless your machine is running a DNS server :)
<ArthurArchnix> eax: I see... in feisty that had a bunch of stuff in it right? You want that stuff back?
<eax> ArthurArchnix: Weird. Because before I reinstalled It were full off stuff :)
<eax> ArthurArchnix: Yes :D I i do :D
<Stagger> eheh ok
<archangelpetro> jrib, do you use compiz?
<_Oz_> oh, roshan, here's what to do
<Krumar> hey, i'm trying to use a dynamic ip with a static DNS, but when ever i set it in network manager, it gets reset when i restart the firefox, does anyone know of a work around?
<humba> <eax> : try this update-menus
<jrib> archangelpetro: nope
<thrope> ArthurArchnix: thanks, but still no effect... I;ve used kill on a lot of platforms, and I've always included the dash.the man page also suggests kill -9
<Roshan> Im all ears oz
<hfmls> hi, once again. i'm trying to use hdmi, can anyone help me please? !
<archangelpetro> cuz it keeps causing Xorg to use like 99% processor :/
<thrope> ArthurArchnix: -9 is the signal, I was adding the correct pid after that
<eax> Humba: Thanks:) Didn't work though :(
<_Oz_> Roshan: go to Applicants -> Add/Remove
<humba> <eax> : sorry i forgot a command to update menus :D
<JoeBob> JoeBob /msg HELP
<_Oz_> Click the button on the top right (Show:) and change it to "All Available Applications"
<ArthurArchnix> thrope: Ok... was just tossing out info for someone new. Not sure why kill doesn't end your process, unless its a system process and maybe you need to add sudo
<Roshan> Oz: I dont have Add?remove under me applicants menu :S
<_Oz_> then search for "restricted driver manager"
<humba> <eax> : u suppose to generate a new menu config then update it after
<JoeBob> << JoeBob /msg HELP
<Arelis> magnetron, Can i still ask questions to you in this channel?
<_Oz_> roshan: you're running 7.10 ubuntu?
<eax> Humba: What do you mean? How do I do it? :)
<prince_jammys> camilla: you need \{ \}
<Stagger> ok, i'll try restarting and see what happens!
<SUSLiK_> how i should wrote  chroot /dev/sda6 ?
<Grifer> which file to edit to WHITELIST a driver? I think I know that solves my problem
<amenado> Krumar that didnt seem to come in correct, you were using a dynamic ip (doled out by dhcp?) and your dns is what?
<Stagger> thanks a lot, you have been very helpful and very patient
<antool> nara ciecie
<humba> <eax> : try this man xdg-desktop-menu
<SUSLiK_> oh this chanel is mess =\
<magnetron> Arelis: please direct your questions to the channel. if i know the answer, i will tell you.
<_Oz_> roshan: fine, open a terminal window and type this: "sudo apt-get install restricted-drivers-manager"
<ArthurArchnix> eax: Well, I can't recall what programs were in there to be honest. But if you do remember, then you can just install them and they should show up in the debian menu.
<Arelis> magnetron, alright.
<humba> <eax> : a debian menu config file is stored here /etc/xdg/menus/debian-menu.menu
<eax> Humba: Will do :) Thanks :D
<Roshan> Oz I didnt follow you there
<thrope> ArthurArchnix: yeah i used sudo - gives a permissions error otherwise, won't die though. I wondered if it was a problem someone had seen before, lots of hits on google for pdflush 100% cpu, but couldn't find anything recent or for ubuntu. i guess I'll try a reboot (which is a bit of a pain on this system). thanks anyway
<Krumar> amenado, i'm at college, my ip is set by the school, i want to set it up so that opendns is my primary dns, and the school's dns server is the secondary
<Grifer> SUSLiK_: yup :D
<_Oz_> Roshan: you know how to open a terminal window?
<tijn> hi ppl
<hfmls> hi, once again. i'm trying to use hdmi, can anyone help me please? !.
<Roshan> sorry I got that, let me try it
<humba> <eax> : u can also find sample config here /etc/menu-methods
<eax> ArthurArchnix: Well I had them In there. Can't remember how though :(
<magnetron> !ask | hfmls
<ubotu> hfmls: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_Oz_> roshan: yeah, open a terminal and type that command
<_Oz_> roshan: "sudo apt-get install restricted-drivers-manager"
<Roshan> can I paste it oz?
<_Oz_> without the quotes
<_Oz_> sure
<eax> Humba: Thanks a lot :)
<_Oz_> paste with ctrl-shift-v
<tijn> is it possible to do a new install on a running system?
<amenado> Krumar-> what is defined in your /etc/resolv.conf   ?
<_Oz_> in terminal
<hfmls> magnetron,  ?
<JoeBob> does any 1 see my text ? >.<
<hfmls> ok, so help me to use hdmi.!
<Pricey> JoeBob, yes
<Roshan> oz: ctrl shift v doesnt paste anything in the terminal
<JoeBob> :D
<magnetron> hfmls: that's not a question.
<JoeBob> ok can you help my with my sound please
<JoeBob> it stoped working yesterday
<hfmls> i want to use HDMI, how can i do it?!
<Krumar> amenado, my /etc/resolv.conf is set to the school's dns servers, i've tried to change and save it to what i want, but when i restart the firefox, it works for one url, then defaults back to useing just the school dns\
<s0u][ight> how can i make sound work it seems not working :s
<_Oz_> roshan: well, that's odd
<ArthurArchnix> thrope: Have you tried disabling tracker from your session startup and seeing if that helps?
<Roshan> oz: yeah :(
<_Oz_> you're definitely running ver. 7.10 of ubuntu, right?
<Roshan> yeah the gremlin thingy
<JoeBob> >.<
<_Oz_> gremlin?
<Roshan> or w/e lol
<Krumar> amenado, i've done this before on a windows box, the set up behind it works, but right nwo ubuntu won't save the settings
<_Oz_> you mean gutsy gibbon?
<Roshan> yeah!
<_Oz_> heh
<_Oz_> okay, well, type that command into the terminal then
<Roshan> ok
<dsnyders> hfmls, what's stopping you?
<amenado> Krumar its possible, because if your school blocks another dns, your client will time out and have to use the remaining name server on the list
<hfmls> i dunno what to do dsnyders
<_Oz_> do you have a non-standard keyboard, roshan?
<amenado> Krumar-> can you paste in pastebin your resolv.conf file?
<Arelis> People, i've been having a problem with my computer. I've had applications like apt-get segmentation faulting on me all the time. This isn't an ordinary software problem. I've tried about 7 distributions, including Debian. I installed Debian yesterday, continued the installation today, then i used the computer, tried installing an application (apt-get worked before), and when i tried it, apt-get did segfaults. Not only Debian had this. OpenS
<Arelis> uSe had a segfaulting YaST2. I've tried Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake, which had a segmentation faulting metacity. I have done a memtest, and it showed 100% error-free. Nearly -EVERY- flavour of Linux has been unstable for me, mostly the core components. I am also experiencing a lot of random crashes, especially on Ubuntu.  This computer belonged to my parents before they gave it to me, about a month ago. It had Windows on it and it all worked fi
<Arelis> ne, without any crashes of the core system components. So can anybody help me with this problem i've been trying to solve for weeks?
<Krumar> amenado, the school does not block the other dns, i have done this on windows boxes, ubuntu just seems to over write the file, i've tried to make it read only, that didn't work
<Roshan> did it oz
<_Oz_> what did it tell you, roshan
<Roshan> but I gotta go, Ill be back later mate thanks for the help!
<thrope> member:dsnyders: you could look at unison, it has some clever merging/diffing on files and directories...http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/
<Krumar> amenado, sorry, i've never used the paste bin, how does it work?
<hfmls> dsnyders,  all that stuff to say nothing? ....man c'mon .....
<Krumar> amenado, never mind, google got me there
<kondor101> how do i format a memory card ubuntu 7.10
<thrope> ArthurArchnix: i dont think I have that running (no tracker process anyway), and besides this is the first time its come up, so I'm not sure itll persist after a reboot... just a bit of a pain to have to do that.
<chrisn> hello
<Da_Putzler> Who uses Firestarter here, and do you have ICMP filtering enabled ??
<dsnyders> hfmls, plug in a monitor, and away you go
<hfmls> i'm in a laptop
<amenado> Krumar look at your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<_Oz_> arelis: sounds like a mobo or chipset problem, possibly drivers
<Krumar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4649/
<Krumar> amenado, http://paste.ubuntu.com/4649/
<dsnyders> thrope, /me googles for unison...
<JoeBob> I need help my sound card stopped working yesterday while i was listening to my music
<Krumar> amenado, thanks, i've not found this yet
<chrisn> flash is causing XORG to freeze
<amenado> krumar around catonsvile eh?
<chrisn> I can't figure out a way to fix it
<Krumar> amenado, yep
<loa> Is someone using opera with flash here?
<Da_Putzler> yeah, I have Opera 9.26 and flash working
<bertvdp> chrisn, what browser are you using and how did you install flash ?
<loa> <Da_Putzler> can you show me opera:plugins
<hfmls> i want to use HDMI, how can i do it?!?
<_Oz_> arelis: precisely what is your hardware configuration?
<loa> ?
<erUSUL> kondor101: use gparted for example
<erUSUL> ubotu tell kondor101 about gparted | kondor101 see priv msg from ubotu
<bertvdp> !hdmi | hfmls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdmi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JoeBob> help  with my sound please it stoped working
<chrisn> bertvdp: I installed flash several different ways, and I am using firefox... it crashes in every browser
<bertvdp> !HDMI | hfmls
<tijn> is there any way to install from a running system?
<erUSUL> !sound | JoeBob
<Da_Putzler> I turned off all the opera plugins and added a /.opera/plugins directory in my home folder and placed the previous version of flash in there...  only way to get it working 100%
<amenado> Krumar perhaps remove the domain-name-servers from dhclient.conf, lets see if you can override
<ubotu> JoeBob: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Da_Putzler> unless u upgrade to the 9.50 beta which is kinda unstable
<bertvdp> chrisn, are you on 32bit or 64bit ?
<kondor101> erUSUL, just installing Gparted as you posted that
<Krumar> amenado, it looks like everything in the dhcpclient.conf is commented out except request
<Arelis> _Oz_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/4651/ <-- Here you go.
<loa> <Da_Putzler> can i open private session with you?
<hfmls> bertvdp,  ???
<chrisn> bertvdp: 32bit
<amenado> Krumar perhaps remove the domain-name-servers from dhclient.conf, lets see if you can override
<Max_-> I can't play a dvd!!  I've installed kaffein, gstreamer with all pluggins, gxine, totem.. nothing works... heeelp!
<erUSUL> !dvd | Max_-
<ubotu> Max_-: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bertvdp> chrisn, so, you installed the flash-nonfree package and it craches firefox, right ?
<Krumar> amenado, so just remove the entry?
<amenado> Krumar-> yeah try it, and see how it goes, then re acquire your ip, dhclient eth0
<chrisn> bertvdp: It crashes xorg... I have to do a hard reset
<Rabbit> ¿ÉÁàÀÓ¸¶
<bertvdp> chrisn, that's very strange, have you already checked ubuntuforums or launchpad ?
<Krumar> amenado, ok, i'll make a back up and try it
<amenado> Krumar good idea to backup
<chrisn> bertvdp: yes, I can't find any solutions
<chrisn> bertvdp: it's driving me nuts!
<kondor101> erUSUL, just started Gparted,  Gparted can not seem to see my memory card (even though it is mounted fine and gnome can see it)
<bertvdp> chrisn, are you using compiz or some other 3D program ?
<NigelS> Krumar: the supersede keyword in dhclient.conf can be used to override DNS servers with the domain-name-servers option
<kondor101> anyone else got any ideas on how to format a memory card?
<chrisn> bertvdp: I was, just removed it
<menganito> áéñi
<menganito> Hi all
<erUSUL> kondor101: it is not on the aviable hd on the right top corner of the app
<chrisn> bertvdp: I am going to give it a shot right now... if It freezes i'll be back in a minute
<Syxx> Can someone help me with getting my desktop onto my tv with s-video output
<Krumar> NigelS, thanks i'll give that a shot after i try this
<bertvdp> chrisn, is it working or are you gone ?
<ccq> whats the point of OS if i cant play games? am i supposed to IRC all day instead of playing games? lol
<Arelis> _Oz_, are you still there?
<kondor101> erUSUL, your correct, I thought it was a small HDD due to its sda lable
<blubb0r> sry, can anyone tellme howto mount /home/bla/dosbox as c: in DOSBox?
<Krumar> amenado, you still there?
<amenado> Krumar-> yes
<kondor101> erUSUL,  thanks!!
<Boglizk> Anyone know how to fix the window shadows getting stuck?
<Krumar> amenado, ok good, made it back to the web, do you know if ubuntu can hold more that 2 dns servers?
<bertvdp> chrisn ?
<Syxx> Can someone help me with getting my desktop onto my tv with s-video output
<amenado> Krumar-> yeah up to three can be in resolv.conf
<bertvdp> !tv | Syxx
<ubotu> Syxx: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<chrisn> it froze again
<chrisn> I got through one youtube video
<excalibas> Syxx: what is your graphics card?
<bertvdp> without compiz or anything else anabled ?
<chrisn> yep
<bertvdp> chrisn ?
<Max_-> erUSUL: thanks, I was missing the install-css.sh step...  but now if I try to run gxine, it shuts down as soon as I start it... I just reinstalled it and.. nothing
<bertvdp> chrisn, that's odd
<chrisn> bertvdp: no commpiz or anythingh
<SUSLiK_> How to wrote chroot? i lloked in man but didnt understand...i tried chroot /dev/sda6 but its dont wors
<mysterycool> how do i cancel all installation processes?
<chrisn> bertvdp: this is really annoying
<Syxx> Excalibas i have a nvidia 6200
<bertvdp> chrisn, I'm afraid I can't help you, perhaps reinstalling will help though normally this shouldn't happen
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: Are you installing through terminal?
<bertvdp> chrisn, it's also veyr strange that no-one else has reported this kind of issues
<m3thos> anyone using e17 that can help me out in installing it on a ppc (no binary packages of e17/ppc exist..)
<mysterycool> yeap
<Krumar> amenado, it seems to be working
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: ctrl+c
<Little_Charlie> hello, I've some problems installing ubuntu 7.10
<excalibas> Syxx: try gksudo nvidia-settings
<chrisn> bertvdp: I read something about onboard audio?
<amenado> Krumar-> i hope so, good luck
<Little_Charlie> can you help me?
<bertvdp> Little_Charlie, please explain your problem
<chrisn> bertvdp: how can I check what onboard card I have?
<Krumar> amenado, thank you, good bye
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: nothing happened :s
<SUSLiK_> How to wrote chroot? i lloked in man but didnt understand...i tried chroot /dev/sda6 but its dont work =\
<pawan> how to open rar files
<amenado> Krumar you're welcome
<ArthurArchnix> chrisn isn't flash still broken?
<ArthurArchnix> !flash | ArthurA
<ubotu> ArthurA: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: Did you have the terminal window selected?
<bertvdp> chrisn, normally it doesn't really matter, but you can check it using some commands I don't know or using the hal hardware manager or hardinfo, try posting on ubuntu forums
<mysterycool> yes
<kondor101> I can see my memory card in gparted, still can not figure out how to format it
<alanbshepard70> pawan: In terminal or....?
<pawan> anywhere
<chrisn> ArthurArchnix: Flash will work for a few minutes
<Little_Charlie> ok, I'm trying installing the ubuntu 7.10 on a machine. The installation program give me an error saying "(initramfs) ... ata1.00 ...
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: Hmm. You can clse the terminal, but....
<Little_Charlie> it doesn't boot
<chrisn> ArthurArchnix: and then Ieverything freezes and I have to do a hard reset
<amenado> kondor101-> can you see the disk with  fdisk -l
<Little_Charlie> I tried installing ubuntu 7.04 and all is fine
<mysterycool> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Syxx> excalibas ok nvidia pops up now what
<alanbshepard70> In nautilus right click the rar and select "extract here"
<bertvdp> Little_Charlie, I see you're new to IRC, please put my name infront of your responce, have you checked your CDs on errors ?
<ccq> Little_Charlie: you have a source code for ubuntu? fix it! whats why you have a source code
<Little_Charlie> bertvdp, yes, I'm new to irc; no, I've not checked the cd
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: i typed in terminal " sudo tasksel install lamp-server " but it was for like about 1 and a half hours at 0%
<alanbshepard70> pawan: In terminal use tar -xzvf /rarfile.rar   Depending on what created the rar you may need to use synaptic to install the non-free rar package.
<Syxx> Excalibas
<excalibas> Syxx: do you have your tv on the X Server Display Configuration?
<Little_Charlie> ccq, I doesn't understand you
<ArthurArchnix> chris have you looked at this thread? Flash has been a real mess since Adobe pushed its latest updates. Even when you get it working... it does't really work. For, example, since adobe released the most recent version on some sites the sound gets delayed. On comedycentra, the first video plays fine, then the next video plays but the first starts too. Anyway, here's the thread that talks all about it: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<ArthurArchnix> chrisn: See above
<kondor101> amenado,  i just fixed it.  For some reason "unmounting" it in gparted caused it to remount with format options !?!
<Syxx> excalibas i dont know, i know when i turn off the graphics card it works
<Hilikus> hey guys, is there a way to create "triggers" in the filesystem? like whenever there's a new file in this directory, run this?
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: OK. dunno then. sorry
<ccq> Little_Charlie: you have to be real hacker to understand me, linux is for hackers
<kbrooks> ccq, not so
<chrisn> ArthurArchnix: Thanks
<amenado> kondor101-> you dont normally mount a partition you want to format
<Syxx> Excalibas
<Max_-> loll vcl, gxine and kaffein shut down or bugs, totem/gst refuses to work... that makes my day
<camilla> Am trying to match "sf-ptryoutsr.rar" in this line "sf-ptryoutsr.rar a9b8ba88". What is the correct sed regex I should use? Have tried "^.\+\.rar" and ^.\{1,\}\.rar" but they do not match anything.
<alesan> hi, a friend of mine installed compiz and now, after login, the screen goes black for a second and then returns to the login manager.
<loa> Is here opera users, who using opera with flash?
<alesan> what can I do to restore the standard wndow manager?
<bertvdp> Little_Charlie, can you tell me every step you have taken
<void^> !info incron | Hilikus
<ubotu> hilikus: incron (source: incron): cron-like daemon which handles filesystem events. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.5-2 (gutsy), package size 116 kB, installed size 400 kB
<Little_Charlie> ccq, you are very nice
<excalibas> Syxx: I dont know about that particular nvidia model, I also use nvidia and i configure everything with that, just choose twinvew and restart x
<Hilikus> void^ merci
<void^> Hilikus: not sure if that's what you're looking for, but something based on inotify should be perfect for that task
<JoeBob> ubotu i did what you said and i did the wiki to reinstall sound drivers i restared the pc i can hear the login sounds but not from anything else
<Syxx> Excalibas i get this when i try to do that
<bertvdp> Little_Charlie, sorry I have to go, ask someone else here to help you
<mavric> go to pcc , hardware, configure desktop effect, select no 3d effects
<Syxx> Failed to set MetaMode (19) 'CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select @1024x768 +0+0, TV-0: nvidia-auto-select @1024x768 +1024+0' (Mode 2048x768, id: 107) on X screen 0
<Syxx> Would you like to remove this MetaMode?
<bertvdp> JoeBob, ubotu is a bot, don't try to talk to it
<JoeBob> oh
<spaghetti_knife> Synaptic's running really slowly all around.
<spaghetti_knife> Why is that?
<Little_Charlie> bertvdp, I downloaded the iso image, mastered it and started the installation. I selected "start or install..." and after a short ubuntu splash show, it give me the errore I said you
<mavric> ooops wrong distro lol
<Little_Charlie> bertvdp, ok thanks
<JoeBob> HALP my sound isnt working
<Geoffrey2> can Ubuntu work as a Samba client as well as a server?
<Little_Charlie> ccq, can you help me?
<slackl> better :)
<Syxx> excalibas
<slackl> can anyone assist me in cd dvd burning permission issues
<alanbshepard70> Little_Charlie: What exactly is your issue. Ubuntu won't boot... What error do you get?
<JoeBob> >.> you guys aren't very helpful
<rsk> JoeBob: ubotu is a bot, dont talk to him :D
<ccq> JoeBob: buy a commercial support, its only $500 or something
<JoeBob> WTF
<JoeBob> I AM NOT PAYING 500$
<excalibas> Syxx: Ups, Im no expert here, i just can tell what i do, it works for me. sorry  have you tried to use separate xscreen and enable xinerama?
<NigelS> ccq: if you don't have anything constructive to say please say nothing atall
<dsnyders> thrope, unison might be what I'm looking for.  Is it possible to set it to transfer one way only?
<vanga> XD
<NigelS> JoeBob: ignore him
<FLUXxXx> hello! why isn't the package libcurl3-dev in Gusty ?!?!
<Little_Charlie> alanbshepard70: there are some errors after "(initramfs)" saying "... ata1.0 ... Emask ..."
<slackl> hi does anyone else have burning issues
<slackl> w/ cd or dvd
<m3thos> anyone using e17 that can help me out in installing it on a ppc (no binary packages of e17/ppc exist..)
<Odd-rationale> JoeBob: We are all volunteers. Please be patient.
<alanbshepard70> Joebob: What are you expecting to hear sound from? An mp3, wav?
<JoeBob> alan i am trying to listen to music from youtube
<ole_> vet noen hvor jeg finner itunes program ubuntu?
<rsk> ole_: itunes finns inte till ubuntu
<slackl> ich bein ein icelander
<rsk> ole_: english here btw, you might want to try amarok as an alternative
<alanbshepard70> JoeBob: The videos show up fine? Have you tried local sounds? Have you run test sounds from the audio setup menu?
<thrope> dsnyders: I'm not sure, but i wouldnt have thought it matters, if you do your directories pairwise, ie unison the first two and resolve conflicts until they're both the same, then just delete one... repeat for others
<void^> FLUXxXx: strangely enough, libcurl4-gnutls-dev is for libcurl3
<JoeBob> yes the videos are showing up i dont know how to do those last 2 things :S it was working yesterday just so ya know
<thrope> dsnyders: there might be some options for doing it one way though - its pretty configurable
<filthpig> ole_, #ubuntu-no for norwegian, #ubuntu is english only
<SUSLiK_> Can some1 please tell me how to gain Write permission in Ubuntu LiveCd
<alanbshepard70> Little_Charlie: What type of hardware are you using? Computer make, model, RAID y/n, etc..?
<void^> FLUXxXx: actually, libcurl4-gnutls-dev provides libcurl3-gnutls-dev so everything is in order
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to install restricted drivers
<Odd-rationale> SUSLiK_: You want to write to files in the cd? or on a hdd?
<SUSLiK_> hdd
<JoeBob> alan??
<alanbshepard70> pawan: goto synaptic package manager
<Odd-rationale> SUSLiK_: Have you mounted the hdd?
<Geoffrey2> ok, simpler question....my desktop runs Ubuntu, I have a laptop that sometimes is running Ubuntu, sometimes Windows.....I'd like to be able to access the files on my desktop from my notebook, what's a decent way to do that?
<SpK> i got a questtion
<SUSLiK_> <Odd-rationale> i want restore menu.lst for grub
<filthpig> ole_, amarok is a great program, but works and looks best in the KDE desktop
<SpK> i'm new to ubuntu
<SpK> hoe do i get a anti virus
<pawan> i have nvidia geforce fx 5200 card
<SpK> how*
<Little_Charlie> alanbshepard70: the pc is a Duron 1000, no raid, ide controller with one hard disk, a dvd unit and a floppy
<dsnyders> thrope, the problem with that approach is that there may be files that are different in the two directories (and possible space issues on the drive).  I want to preserve the differences.
<Odd-rationale> SUSLiK_: You have to go to the menu.lst of the hdd. if you go to /boot/grub/menu.lst that is the file for the cd.
<SpK> how do i get a anti-virus
<Little_Charlie> alanbshepard70: I don't know the motherboard manufacturer
<alanbshepard70> pawan: if you want really easy installation of an nvidia card use synaptic to install the package "envy" It works really well
<NigelS> !virus | SpK
<ubotu> SpK: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<filthpig> SpK, through the package manager
<SpK> thank you ubotu
<SUSLiK_> <Odd-rationale> i can read that file, but problem is that i cant change it
<pawan> no such tool
<Odd-rationale> SUSLiK_: You can read which file?
<dsnyders> thrope, It's a good thought though.
<SUSLiK_> menu.lst
<pawan> the card is not plugged in
<SUSLiK_> its on /dev/sda6/boot/grub
<Odd-rationale> !thanks | SpK
<ubotu> SpK: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<thrope> dsynders: unison will tell you if they are different, and you can diff/merge/rename conflicts by hand
<pawan> how to open rar files
<Odd-rationale> SUSLiK_: Use sudo
<jrib> !rar > pawan (read the private message from ubotu)
<thrope> dsnyders: sorry check above - got your nick wrong
<SUSLiK_> <Odd-rationale> problem is im noob in linux and cant mount drive in console....so im using gnome...
<SUSLiK_> <Odd-rationale> some1 advice me sudo nautilus....but there are no mounted hhd`s
<thrope> dsnyders: if you have 2 different files with the same name in different dirs and you want to preserve them both you will have to rename or something anyway, so i think unison gives you the chance
<Odd-rationale> SUSLiK_: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<amenado> SUSLiK_-> now is the time to learn the mount command,
<SUSLiK_> and after?
<thrope> dsnyders: to be honest im not sure, but for the comparing files, subdirs etc. intelligently unison is the best hing i think, although i agree its not designed to do exactly what you want
<Odd-rationale> SUSLiK_: Where /mnt is your mount point (note it must exist!)
<pawan> nvidia drivers
<Odd-rationale> SUSLiK_: sudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<dsnyders> thrope, If there are 2 different files with the same name, I want them skipped.
<brobostigon> a mountpoint would be a folder inside of /mnt
<brobostigon> no /mnt itself
<soldats> or anywhere
<JoeBob> alanbshepard70, so i tried to run the test and i kept getting this error
<JoeBob> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available.
<SUSLiK_> <Odd-rationale> thanks look like its working
<hellues> hey
<hellues> i have a problem
<pawan> how to install envy
<Odd-rationale> SUSLiK_: When you're done, it is a good idea to un-mount before reboot: sudo umount /mnt
<ccq> hellues: we are not surprised
<dsnyders> thrope, unison seems to be the best tool anyone has suggested, so far.  So ten geek points for you!
<thrope> dsnyders: you'd have to do that yourself, unison would flag the conflict, then you move the second one to one side, let the sync finish, delete the copy you don't wont, recreate the directory with the appropriate name and put back the file you wanted left there
<SUSLiK_> <Odd-rationale> but its just a livecd
<pawan> hello
<thrope> dsnyders: thanks :)
<hellues> my compiz doesnt work correctly because my file /dev/nvidiactl is owned by root so direct rendering cant start .indirect rendering use instead of direct rendering
<celi0us> !envy | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<dsnyders> thrope, I think what I'll do is email the unison folks with exactly what I want to do, and see what they have to say.
<hellues> i am changing owner of /dev/nvidiactl and i am starting compiz everuthing is fine
<SUSLiK_> <Odd-rationale> thanks ill try reboot and try my grub
<hellues> but i restarted my computer again /dev/nvidiactl is owned by root
<LeAstrale> how to change the orientation of pages in OO Writer ?
<Odd-rationale> SUSLiK_: Remember, you can edit you kernel line from the boot menu
<pawan> how to manually install nvidia drives
<pawan> drivers
<hellues> what can i do changing of owner of /dev/nvidiactl
<Odd-rationale> missed him ;(
<hellues> pawalls,
<hellues> nvidia graphic driver debian wiki
<hellues> google it
<soldats> hellues: normally like sudo chown user:user /dev/nvidiactl
<thrope> dsnyders: i dont think youll find them too responsive... there is a mailing list (yahoo) i think, but pretty low volume... worth a try but I reckon you're better playing with it a bit to see what you can do - and perhaps relaxing your requirements that conflict files are left in place (couldn't they just be moved somewhere else and labelled appropriately)... good luck though
<pawan> Could not open "Rafta_rafta_wo.rar"
<pawan> Archive type not supported.
<hellues> i have super user privileges also
<ccq>  pawan: try renaming it to zip
<maze_> join #vim
<hellues> install rar
<jrib> pawan: did you follow the wiki instructions to get rar support?
<pawan> An error occurred while loading the archive
<hellues> aptitude install rar
<ccq>  pawan: your rar is screwed, download the file once again
<LeAstrale> how to change the orientation of pages in OO Writer ?
<pawan> ok
<pawan> and nvidia drivers
<hellues> pawalls,
<soldats> hellues: would "sudo chown <yourusername> /dev/nvidiactl" not work
<Little_Charlie> alanbshepard70: do you forget me?
<hellues> nvidia graphic driver debian wiki
<hellues> google it
<Andrei> halo
<MrLinux> Andrei
<MrLinux> ce zici ma
<hellues> it says
<MrLinux> mere ?
<hellues> soldats,
<MrLinux> :)
<Andrei> we
<Andrei> nu
<Andrei> n`umi place
<erUSUL> !enter
<MrLinux> dece ma
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FloodBot2> MrLinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Andrei> am mai intrat
<MrLinux> :)))
<Andrei> e nasol
<Andrei> =))
<hellues> soldats,  hellues is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<MrLinux> Andrei is a lammer !!!
<MrLinux> Andrei is a lammer !!!
<MrLinux> :)))))))))
<Andrei> :))
<Andrei> we
<dsnyders> thrope, I'll give that some thought.  It just seemed that it would be easy to compare two directories, eliminate the duplicate files, and move the unique files.  I mean, it sound like a four line script... If one knew how to write scripts.
<jrib> MrLinux, Andrei: stop
<Andrei> mai misto efnet
<pawan> from terminal nvida drivers
<Andrei> jrib ?
<Andrei> ce facuram
<Andrei> :-[sss
<jrib> Andrei: english only
<Andrei> ok
<Andrei> faq
<Rabbit> ¿ÉÁàÀÓ¸¶
<danny> Hello all. Is there a way to setup my DEFAULT DVD player (the hardware, not software)/DEVICE on Ubuntu?
<LeAstrale> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pricey> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<soldats> hellues: can you still do a "su" and become root
<LeAstrale> sudo -s
<LeAstrale> does the trick
<hellues> yes
<kbrooks> soldats, sudo su works, but dont use it
<hellues> soldats,  yes
<kbrooks> soldats, it bypasses sudo
<kbrooks> soldats, simply type sudo <command>
<hellues> pawalls, http://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers
<soldats> hellues: well become root then "chown <name> /dev/nvidiactl"
<kbrooks> soldats, or, to gEt a root shell, sudo -i
<Rabbit> auto script..... sorry...
<soldats> kbrooks: i know
<danny> Hello. Is there a way to setup my DEFAULT DVD player (the hardware, not software)/DEVICE on Ubuntu?
<hellues> soldats, when i reboot my computer again /dev/nvidiactlis owned by root
<eightfold> what is the non-graphical install in ubuntu called?
<soldats> kbrooks: been doing this a long time. he said he couldnt sudo so i was making sure he could still "su"
<eightfold> i want to google a guide
<kbrooks> eightfold, why?
<hellues> iin order to work correctly again again i have to it
<rmorgan> eightfold: alternate install cd, is that what you're looking for?
<soldats> hellues: hrmm
<babo_> when i try to sign out of yahoo, my FF browser crashes ...
<ccq> kbrooks:  real hackers dont use stupid GUI
<hellues> something weird
<kbrooks> ccq, can i talk to you in private message?
<hellues> i become root and using chown hellues /dev/nvidiactl
<ccq> kbrooks: no
<ubuntu_> hi
<erUSUL> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<s0u][ight> hello what do i don't have alsaconf?
<eightfold> kbrooks: the laptop i want to install on has 224mb ram
<hellues> if /dev/nvidiactl is owned by root compiz doesnt work correctly
<ubuntu_> espanol
<Dimitree> how to set up shm for fglrx ? i have devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw) and tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)  this came after ejs1920 helped me in #ati and told em to ask "<ejs1920> try your distro's channel on how to set up shm for fglrx"
<hellues> if i chang owner of this life compiz work correcly soldats
<erUSUL> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<thrope> dsnyders: yeah when you put it like that it should be pretty easy...
<eightfold> kbrooks: i've waited 40 minutes for the installation guide to start
<NigelS> s0u][ight: it is not applicable to the way that ubuntu configures ALSA, the setup of modprobe etc in ubuntu differs from that which alsaconf expects iirc
<danny> Hello. Is there a way to setup my DEFAULT DVD player (the hardware, not software)/DEVICE on Ubuntu?
<jeromeg> hello
<func> hi
<harm> Ubuntu installed but didnt detect my windows XP partition (grub) so how can i fix this?
<jeromeg> I'm trying to get brasero 0.7.1 backported to gutsy and I need some testers
<s0u][ight> why can't i hear anything?
<jeromeg> anyone willing to help ?
<func> harm
<ccq> harm: reformat xp partition to ext3
<danny> Can someone help me?
<danny> Anyone?
<danny> Please?
<burk_> !swedish | burkmat
<ubotu> burkmat: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<func> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> ccq: excuse me, what does this channel have to do with "real hackers"?
<radioheadRULES> i m using ubuntu 7.10 on a intel 965 board. i have enabled compiz but m faxcing some problems with it. video playback is not supported. any suggestions?
<ccq> LjL: cuz it linux is for real hackers, not for lamers
<spaghetti_knife> is synaptic running slowly for anyone?
<harm> ccq: your to funny.. dont give people advice like that u minger
<pawan> hi
<spaghetti_knife> My connection to the server's made of aids and fail
<Starseed> radioheadRULES, run gstreamer-properties , change the video tb option to "no xv"
<radioheadRULES> i know its blacklisted but i have heard people being ablet o run it
<Sinister> i cant get my volume to turn up its like half way or something but all graphs say 100% anyone know why ?
<LjL> !guidelines > ccq    (ccq, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pawan> how to repair startx
<LjL> !coc > ccq    (ccq, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !etiquette > ccq    (ccq, see the private message from Ubotu)
<radioheadRULES> ok one question. whats the difference between xv and X11 video output?
<Pricey> !guidelines > harm (see the pm from ubotu)
<KingArthur10> Quick question from anyone around: can Ubuntu be installed to a logical partition, or does it have to be on a primary partition?
<erUSUL> pawan: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Pricey> KingArthur10, yes it can
<erUSUL> KingArthur10: yes it can
 * erUSUL :)
<Starseed> radioheadRULES, just a diff way it does video
<dsnyders> thrope, I'm convinced that it is that easy.  Unfortunately, I don't know how to write scripts.
<radioheadRULES> so basically it means there is no differnce ?
<Alp-> hello
<danny> Does anyone know if there Is a way to setup my DEFAULT DVD player (the hardware, not software)/DEVICE on Ubuntu?
<LjL> harm: i'm not sure what the word you used means, but given i think it's an insult, i'll ask you to please avoid personal insults.
<ubuntu_> where a  find my hdd in ubuntu live cd
<kbrooks> dsnyders, what do you want help with?
<Little_Charlie> ccq: a real hacker before to be a real hacker was a lamer to... ;-)
<func> harm: add a new entry (copy an exsiting one)
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KingArthur10> thank you muchly.  I want to get Ubuntu on our planetarium IG system for a nice GUI, but it's already got 3 primary partitions and a 4th swap, so I have to get ubuntu into the logical partition.  Tahnks again guys
<kbrooks> Little_Charlie, off topic and insulting
<baal> hi
<pawan> how to bring terminal while booting
<func> harm: remove all kernel stuff
<Starseed> radioheadRULES, yah, there's a difference .. if you want details google .. choosing x11 (no vx) is a workaround with compiz and you vid card
<func> harm:  add chainloader     +1
<Little_Charlie> kbrooks: why insulting?
<Pricey> !offtopic | Little_Charlie
<ubotu> Little_Charlie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<radioheadRULES> aah ok thanks.
<Alp-> today i got a second monitor which i want to use for dualhead view. i have an nvidia card and activated twinview which works fine now. but i cant start compiz, i get an error: segmentiation fault (core dumped). what can i do now?
<func> harm add root(hd0,0)
<kbrooks> Little_Charlie, not talking about it anymore here sorry
<kbrooks> func, to make things go more faster:
<Alp-> should i ask in compiz channel instead? i am not sure
<thrope> dsnyders: i'll have a quick go this afternoon if you like
<danny> Does anyone know if there Is a way to setup my DEFAULT DVD player (the hardware, not software)/DEVICE on Ubuntu?
<LjL> Alp-: it's a good idea i think
<kbrooks> func, ask him for the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and change it yourself
<credible> Alp-: you activated xinerama, not twinview
<kbrooks> func, then pastebin it
<erUSUL> danny: define set up what you are trying to do?
<dsnyders> kbrooks, I want to go through two directories and move all the duplicates and uniques to one directory, leaving only the differences.  See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678316
<func> okay
<Dimitree> how to set up shm for fglrx ? after mount | grep shm i get devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw) second line tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (ro) after doing sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/shm i get devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw) second line tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)  "<ejs1920> try your distro's channel on how to set up shm for fglrx" please help :) how to make that change pernament ?
<Alp-> credible: did i? i think i didnt. why?
<kbrooks> func, and give him the URL to the paste
<TB> hello... has Rikai been around lately?
<LjL> TB: /msg seenserv seen rikai
<func> i wonder if there's a wiki entry
<kbrooks> func, for what?
<Little_Charlie> kbrooks: ok, and what about ccq say?
<TB> cool, but how do you find where he is?
<kbrooks> Little_Charlie, that isn't related to ubuntu support. please drop it.
<LjL> Little_Charlie: you're trying hard to start a flamewar aren't you?
<LjL> !ot > Little_Charlie    (Little_Charlie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<danny> erSUL I have 2 DVD plyaers and I want to disable one of them or use it as the default without having to physically disconnect it.
<danny> erSUL: did you get that?
<Little_Charlie> kbrooks: I'm searching for help, but no one helps me
<Dimitree> How to make this change pernament http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56228/
<danny> arUSUL: i mean
<erUSUL> danny: there is no default dvd player if you have more than one they got numbers /dev/dvdn (n is number)
<danny> lol i mean erUSUL
<Pricey> Little_Charlie, please ask your question and be patient
<dsnyders> thrope, thanks.  You've done enough already.
<func> harm: i hope this helps:
<func> http://pastebin.com/d4c8c8a16
<erUSUL> danny: you can configure which one to use in the apps you use
<Starseed> weekends suck , ups doesn't deliver my newegg orders !!
<Pricey> !ot > Starseed
<Starseed> Pricey, come on man
<brad01> I have a second harddrive I want to use for storage
<Pricey> Starseed, read the message from ubotu please
<LjL> Starseed: ?
<Starseed> Pricey, I know what you did
<kbrooks> Starseed, this is a channel for ubuntu support.
<Starseed> fine
<func> you'll just need to figure out if you have to map, and if hd(0,0) matches your hardware
<func> #are comments
<Starseed> I answer support questions regularly
<danny> erUSUL: the thing about it is that when i try to install something via synaptic it asks me to put my Ubuntu DVD in. I put the DVD in my prefered and newer DVD player and it doesnt care for it. But  when I put it in the older (not so much working one that I dont want to physically remove/disconnect) it at lease attempts to read it, which only has me assuming that it wants the Ubuntu DVD/CD in the older one and not the new one
<brad01> I can see the hardrive in gparted I just don't know how to partition it or mount it
<erUSUL> danny: f you want to avoid be asked for cdrom disable it from sources Go to System>Admin>Software Sources
<Dimitree> danny: why don't you download an ubuntu image iso and mount it :) its much less painful that way ?
<narothepharoh> Any free cool 3d games??
<Darkmystere> Hello can someone help me i cant get my cubecap pictures nor my skydome pictures to take affect
<LjL> !games > narothepharoh    (narothepharoh, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rmorgan> nexuiz, openarena
<macogw> narothepharoh: tremulous?  alien v. human
<danny> erUSUL: thanks very much
<Dimitree> How to make this change pernament http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56228/
<erUSUL> danny: no problem
<_Oz_> in Ubuntu, should I install the .rpm or .deb version of Nero Linux 3?
<danny> Dimitree: would i just download the image, right click it and it would have an option to mount?
<brad01> .deb
<_Oz_> (and what's the difference?)
<macogw> _Oz_: deb
<kbrooks> _Oz_, .deb
<_Oz_> thanks, macogw.
<erUSUL> !rpm | _Oz_
<brad01> rpm is for redhat based distributions
<ubotu> _Oz_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Rabbit> ¿ÉÁàÀÓ¸¶
<_Oz_> What's the diff between the two?
<LjL> !english | rabbit
<ubotu> rabbit: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kbrooks> _Oz_, and i suggest you not install nero
<macogw> _Oz_: debs are for Debian-based distros. RPM's use RedHat Package Manager
<_Oz_> kbrooks: why?
<jrib> Rabbit: turn the script off
<Dimitree> danny you can install with Add/Remove thing a program called Gmount seach for mount
<Darkmystere> LjL, Do you know why my things arent taking affect as soon as i set them i even reset... now the default cube caps and background are gone
<brad01> Oz I recommend k3b
<Darkmystere> and there just plain
<_Oz_> brad01: it doesn't work
<_Oz_> k3b, that is
<danny> Dimitree: Thanks
<pawan> hi
<_Oz_> can't figure out a way to burn dvd movies with it
<_Oz_> I've used nero successfully for a long time in XP
<Rabbit> ok...
<LjL> Darkmystere: that would be compiz stuff? i don't use compiz
<Rabbit> sorry
<_Oz_> if it works in linux, I'll be a happy camper
<Mannequin> hi, can anyone recommend me a burning DVD app for GTK (Xubuntu)?
<dsf> .
<dsf> .
<dsf> .
<dsf> .
<dsf> .
<brobostigon> a version of nero  does exist for linux
<FloodBot2> dsf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsf> .
<brad01> Mannequin. k3b
<Mannequin> (I currently have Brasero)
<brad01> nvm gtk
<danny> I have another question... I am using Compiz Fusion and I have disabled Windows Snapping,, but my windows still seem to be sticking to each other and snapping around. Am I doing something wrong?
<Mannequin> but I need one that let me choose the speed at which the .iso will be burned
<pawan> how to install w32 codecs
<LjL> !burn > Mannequin    (Mannequin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys
<LjL> !w32codecs > pawan    (pawan, see the private message from Ubotu)
<brad01> Hello
<brobostigon> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Drk_Guy> !seveas > pawan
<Mannequin> thanks brobostigon
<LjL> Drk_Guy: better to use medibuntu right now
<LjL> !w32codecs
<Drk_Guy> ok
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Drk_Guy> LjL, how can i pack up a deb of compiled files?
<KnK9> Hi all
<Dimitree> How to make this change pernament http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56228/
<credible> danny and Darkmystere, join #compiz-fusion please
<brad01> Hello, KnK9
<LjL> !packaging > Drk_Guy    (Drk_Guy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Drk_Guy> Thanks LjL, but i mean, ive got some sources for x program
<brad01> Please, can someone help me partition a second HardDrive for storage
<Drk_Guy> how can i build a deb out fo them?
<kbrooks> brad01, yes, i can
<LjL> Drk_Guy: you follow the packaging guide. it's not easy, it's not quick, but it's the only way to do it properly.
<dsnyders> Dimitree, have you tried modifying /etc/fstab?
<Dimitree> dsnyders: i dont know how :) im using linux for 7 days
<LjL> !checkinstall > Drk_Guy    (Drk_Guy, see the private message from Ubotu) if you want something easy, quick, sometimes dangerous, and which doesn't make a proper .deb
<Burn83> ciao!!!!
<LjL> !it | Burn83
<ubotu> Burn83: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Burn83> come va??
<dsnyders> Dimitree, /etc/fstab is the file system table.  It tells the system where to mount which drives, and with what permissions.
<cheesypieces> hi guys, does anyone know how to install plugins in amsn?
<Tokayla> i just installed ubutun server 7.10 when it boots grub hangs just showing grub followed by a flashing cursor..
<Dimitree> dsnyders any command so i can go and try editing ? :)
<gimme_snuggles> hi all
<KnK9> hi gimme_snuggles
<ccq> gimme_snuggles: noone is here
<brad01> I'm here
<ccq> lies
<rencore_> why cant azureus use any of my port
<dsnyders> Dimitree, Perhaps before you go there, you could share what you're trying to accomplish?
<gimme_snuggles> meeeeeeeeeeee too
<[chr0n0s]> hi, is there any tool that allows me to play a song backwards?
<brad01> You could edit the song in audacity
<[chr0n0s]> brad01, edit it so that it plays backwards?
<SheFF> haloooooooooooo
<SheFF> )
<SheFF> Âñåì ïðèâåò ÿ èç Ðîññèè !
<brad01> yeah
<SheFF> Êàê äåëà ?)
<SheFF> Åñòü êòî ðóñññêèé ?
<SheFF> =)
<Odd-rationale> [chr0n0s]: Spin you cd backwards!
<LjL> !english | SheFF
<ubotu> SheFF: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<gimme_snuggles> haha
<[chr0n0s]> Odd-rationale, it's a wav file !
<SheFF> LOL ? :))
<Dimitree> dsnyders: well i have installed ubuntu server then gnome then KDE currently running KDE and i have problems running Maya showing artifacts in rendering i whent in #Ati and showed them the errors i have in terminal when i run Maya and they told me to do these commands i showed here in the paste and they fixed the problem but in #ati they told me that these settings will be eraced when i reboot so i want to know how to make this change pernament
<SheFF> yes ?
<LjL> !ru | SheFF
<ubotu> SheFF: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<SheFF> yes ! ru !
<ccq> stupid russians
<Pricey> SheFF, /join #ubuntu-ru
<_Oz_> kbrooks: why don't you care for nero linux?
<krim> I have an album in FLAC. I want to get a list of the title of all songs, how do I do that?
<rexy> anyone know how to get a bluetooth headset working with twinkle on gutsy?
<LxRooT> hello guys i have openSuse 10.3 and i need to download and install aMsn how can i do that can some body to help??
<brad01> krim, Maybe if you import it into a media player?
<rexy> if i specify other device and say bluetooth it briefly connects to the headsets and then generates errors
<LxRooT> hello guys i have openSuse 10.3 and i need to download and install aMsn how can i do that can some body to help??
<Pricey> LxRooT, /j #opensuse
<burkmat> LxRooT, Wrong channel?
<rexy> LxRooT: probably better asked in a suse support channel, but try it through the default application installer
<LxRooT> ok
<krim> brad01: Which media player would let me copy the tags of several songs at once? Rhythmbox doesn't seem to be able to do it.
<dsnyders> Dimitree, I see.  Messing with /etc/fstab can disable a system, and with only 7 days of experience under your belt, I wouldn't want you to accidentally disable your system.
<Dimitree> wow
<dsnyders> Dimitree, So I was being cautious.
<krim> brad01: I could do ls and export output to text file but then I won't get special characters that couldn't be in the filename.
<E-liott> Somebody knows if i can read all dvds on ubuntu
<ahorriblemess> has anyone used Wine, and WoW on Wine?
<Odd-rationale> E-liott: If you have libdvdcss2 from !medibuntu.
<dsnyders> Dimitree, you can cat /etc/fsab to see what's there.
<KnK9> ahorriblemess I did
<erUSUL> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<E-liott> thx
<pawan> how to install compiz
<KnK9> but the framerate was horrible for me
<SuperQ> ahorriblemess: I havn't played WoW, but I have played Halflife/Portal/TF2
<Dimitree> dsnyders ok i will try
<Odd-rationale> !compiz | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<SuperQ> ahorriblemess: I suggest you add the official wine repository
<dsnyders> Dimitree, and when you feel comfortable, you can edit it with a text editor, such as vi, joe, nano, or whatever.
<ahorriblemess> I uninstalled WoW through Wine, and then I uninstalled Wine, but on my menu, there is still a Wine folder... then there's the WoW folder and all the shortcuts, but the game isn't there
<Starseed> KnK9, "-opengl" options
<ahorriblemess> SUperQ: I'm not asking how to play it
<Dimitree> dsnyders: cat: /etc/fsab: No such file or directory
<SuperQ> ahorriblemess: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Joetheodd> dsnyders, I'm a text editor?
<ahorriblemess> is there a command I can use in the terminal to ensure that I've erased it completely?
<gimme_snuggles> Dimitre: /etc/fstab
<Odd-rationale> ahorriblemess: That is a bug in wine. You have to manually remove the menu entry.
<dsnyders> Dimitree, fstab
<gimme_snuggles> you forgot the t
<ahorriblemess> oh it's a bug
<gimme_snuggles> !fstab
<ahorriblemess> a known bug?
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pawan> how to start compiz
<Dimitree> ok = )
<dsnyders> Joetheodd, I guess that's why the "theodd" part after the "joe"
<Odd-rationale> ahorriblemess: If you really want to make sure it is gone, you can remove you ~/.wine folder.
<prince_jammys> pawan: Preferences->Appearance
<erUSUL> pawan: System>Admin>Preferences>Appearance
<erUSUL> pawan: System>Preferences>Appearance
<ahorriblemess> Odd-rationale: I think I did that last night... let me check (it was late)
<pawan> how to configure compiz
<Bagualas> how I make a compressed file with password?
<Odd-rationale> ahorriblemess: But even then, the menu entry is not stored in ~/.wine
<KnK9> Starseed, can you help me with that please?
<Starseed> KnK9, wine WoW.exe -opengl
<ahorriblemess> Odd-rationale: ok, well there's a chance I might install Wine again, so maybe reinstalling will do something
<erUSUL> Bagualas: depends on the format you choose
<SheFF> Russia Anglia 2-1
<erUSUL> !info fille-roller | Bagualas
<SheFF> =)
<ubotu> bagualas: Package fille-roller does not exist in gutsy
<SheFF> cool
<Bagualas> erUSUL, I need to use winrar... but can be others
<Bagualas> rar* filees
<KnK9> Starseed, thank you
<monstrfolk> i have an ati dual screen problem....i am trying to have a dual setup, one monitor with 1680x1050 and the other with 1600 x 1200
<prince_jammys> Bagualas: file-roller opens those files, so it probably makes them too -- check it out
<monstrfolk> anyone help?
<prince_jammys> !anyone | monstrfolk
<ubotu> monstrfolk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> !info file-roller | Bagualas
<ubotu> bagualas: file-roller (source: file-roller): an archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 634 kB, installed size 4812 kB
<Bagualas> prince_jammys, it isnt working here... dunno why, I click on make package, but doesnt open =\
<monstrfolk> ok
<Dimitree> dsnyders: i don't understand :[ what has mounting filesystems have to do with my ati drivers problem ?
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: are you mounting something?
<monstrfolk> how do i add a modeline for a mode2 monitor in the xorg config file?
<dsnyders> Dimitree, you're changing a readonly mounting to a read/write mounting in you're pastebin.
<Bagualas> (file-roller:26947): libglade-WARNING **: could not find glade file '/usr/share/file-roller/glade/password.glade'
<Bagualas> ** (file-roller:26947): WARNING **: Could not find password.glade
<Dimitree> dsnyders: ou ok o-o : )
<chillango> Good Morning :D
<bra1> back
<monstrfolk> how do i force the screen resolution on a second monitor using an ATI video card in the xorg.conf file
<chillango> anyone have an solution for podcast-updates in rhythmbox or gpodder?
<dsnyders> Dimitree, you may want to do a little background research on those commands in the pastebin, just so you get a feel for what you're doing.
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: what kind of file system is it?
<gimme_snuggles> monstrfold: are u using twinview?
<Dimitree> dsnyders: will this make my ubuntu server not secure ?
<monstrfolk> big desktop
<Dimitree> damn linux is way over my head >_>
<monstrfolk> i am also using the latest ati drive
<monstrfolk> r
<bmk789> is there a file in /proc/acpi that can tell me how long my laptop has been running on battery?
<Dimitree> prince_jammys: i'm trying to fix my ati drivers
<dsnyders> Dimitree, I don't think so.  Of course, I've never messed with tmpfs, but someone would have to be on your system already in order to exploit it.
<[chr0n0s]> used audacity, thanks for all the help peeps
<chillango> always they told me "Error in Podcast". They dont are actualizing how it is defined in the configuration. when i will actualzinig podcast for podcast it works
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: what does that have to do with mounting?
<gimme_snuggles> monstrfolk: sorry i only have experience with nvidia :\
<monstrfolk> how do you do it on nvidia
<monstrfolk> that might give me a direction
<SuperQ> bmk789: how long it's been on battery?
<Dimitree> prince_jammys: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56228/
<bmk789> SuperQ: how long it has been running since i unplugged it
<sonix> if i installed gnome-desktop with apt-get............ is there a way to uninstall purge all gnome ?
<gimme_snuggles> !twinview | monstrfolk
<ubotu> monstrfolk: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<SuperQ> bmk789: I don't think there is a counter for that :(
<gimme_snuggles> !DualHead | monstrfolk
<ubotu> monstrfolk: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<SuperQ> bmk789: only estimated remaining
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: isn't ATI a video card driver?
<bmk789> or is there a log of acpi events?
<Dimitree> prince_jammys: err yes ?
<monstrfolk> thanks...i will look at that
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: so what are those "mount" commands about?
<warrior> sal
<SuperQ> bmk789: yes, gnome power manager has a bunch of useful stats
<warrior> anyone from romania ?
<warrior> CAREVA DIN ROMANIA ?
<Toast> Hi, I'm running Gutsy, and for some reason, the gnome panel does not appear on my standard login. It works on another users login. Can someone help me put it back please?
<burkmat> !english | warrior
<Dimitree> prince_jammys: i have no idea :) but they fixed my bug in Maya when i run it on KDE  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56216/
<ubotu> warrior: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<warrior> OK
<SuperQ> bmk789: I don't know where it gets/keeps the data
<warrior> I WILL USE ENGLISH
<kbrooks> how do you make a hard drive partition show up in nautilus?
<bmk789> SuperQ: found it :D /var/log/acpid
<magnetron> !caps | warrior
<ubotu> warrior: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: strange.  "
<warrior> I DIDN`T KNOW THAT
<SuperQ> bmk789: yea, that works
<Dimitree> yep
<warrior> :))
<warrior> ok
<warrior> so...
 * Dimitree gives warrior cookies
<Syxx> !flash
<gimme_snuggles> kbrooks: you have to mount it then navigate or type in the path to where u mounted it
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: "mount" deals with mounting a filesystem, and i don't see how that relates to a video card driver
<Dimitree> me neather but it works haha
<warrior> does anyone now how i cam make my 5.1 sound sistem hear in ubuntu...now he is 2.1
<warrior> :))
<warrior> i have sound blaster audigy
<warrior> anyone ?
<amenado> am stumped, am getting a Permission denied when am root mounting an iso file from an nfs mounted partition..what config I possibly missed?
<narothepharoh> yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo
<Dimitree> warrior there is a lot in google if you tupe "ubuntu surround sound" and your soundblaster :)
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: well the mounting appears to have been successful.  What is the problem you have with your video?
<warrior> thx dimitree
<SuperQ> amenado: some NFS servers squash root permissions
<and_ers> what is a prefix?
<dsnyders> and_ers, It is something that goes on the front.
<amenado> SuperQ what should be on /etc/exports ?
<Dimitree> prince_jammys: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=180h8k&s=3 this :) slow framerate and artifacts in Maya they apear with these errors in terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56216/ and they got fixed with the mount commands
<and_ers> ok
<devnus> !burn
<Syxx> !java
<SuperQ> amenado: no_root_squash I think
<Syxx> !java
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: i see
<SuperQ> amenado: that will give client root full access to an export
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: but now that filesystem isn't read only anymore, correct?
<amenado> SuperQ ill give it a shot
<beardedchimp> when i double click sometimes it opens it twice, ie on a video file itll open it 2 times
<beardedchimp> any known reasons?
<Syxx> whats the command line to install java
<brobostigon> !java
<ompaul> beardedchimp, cos it is a one click application
<gimme_snuggles> !java
<Dimitree> prince_jammys: i guess so ? i have no idea what these commands did 7 days linux user o-o in #ati they told me these changes are not pernament so im trying to make them pernament
<beardedchimp> i mean when clicking files in nautilus
<brobostigon> Syxx: look up java in synaptic
<Syxx> ok
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: ok, then indeed you have to edit the fstab file
<Dimitree> prince_jammys: yeah :) i don't know how thou hehe oh well :/ .___.
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: what is that filesystem /dev/shm
<[chr0n0s]> Dimitree, i doubt ppl like smileys/emo's here
<gimme_snuggles> !java
<Syxx> Brobostigon when i look up jave its gives me a list of about  things
<Seveas> [chr0n0s], :)
<s0u][ight> can plz someone help
<s0u][ight> i can't get sound work
<Dimitree> [chr0n0s]: why don't you jump off a window ? :)
<s0u][ight> i have nothing
<prince_jammys> lol
<Seveas> !enter | s0u][ight
<Henry`> s
<rsk> s0u][ight: cheked if something is muted in alsamixer?
<Seveas> Dimitree, behave.
<Dimitree> ok sorry :)
<s0u][ight> nope
<[chr0n0s]> Dimitree, i live on ground floor..
<Henry`> !enter Seveas
<Henry`> :<
<Boglizk> Anyone know how to fix the window shadows getting stuck? (Compiz Fusion issue, mainly happens with context menus)
<Henry`> !enter Henry`
<prince_jammys> Dimitree exactly what is this filesystem we're talking about?
<Dimitree> prince_jammys: i don't know what filesystem it is :)
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<brobostigon> syxx: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=java&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all
<dsnyders> prince_jammys, Dimitree has only been on linux for a week.
<Dimitree> prince_jammys: i told you i'm using linux for 7 days i have no idea whatsoever hehe
<JoeBob> alan
<ubotu> s0u][ight: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dsnyders> Dimitree, can you paste your /etc/fstab into pastebin, please?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter seveas - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: mmm it appears i have it too: devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter henry` - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dimitree> dsnyders: ok
<gimme_snuggles> i <3 pastebin
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: this must be something special, let me look it up
<dsnyders> prince_jammys, I suspect it's a temporary filesystem.
<prince_jammys> Dimitree http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/what-is-devshm-and-its-practical-usage.html
<monte> can someone help me set up a printer?
<Dimitree> dsnyders: is it safe to post it in general chat ?
<_Oz_> man.,
<_Oz_> this is sure frustrating.
<gyver> #bored
<_Oz_> one of the biggest weaknesses of linux/ubuntu as far as I can tell is the ability for a non-tech person to easily burn DVDs.
<rsk> _Oz_: tried k3b?
<[chr0n0s]> _Oz_, try using gnomebaker, K3b, you will forget nero
<rsk> _Oz_: it's getting an overhaul in 8.04 new default burning application
<gyver> i don't consider that a problem unless your the dvd maker
<dsnyders> Dimitree, post it in pastebin, not in the general chat.
<brad01> DeeVeeDee
<[chr0n0s]> _Oz_, try beasero too
<Dimitree> dsnyders: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56243/
<[chr0n0s]> _Oz_, try brasero too
<JoeBob> alanbshepard70, it's saying that desktop effects could not be enabled
<Dimitree> dsnyders: it looks like a big mess to me hahaha
<gyver> alan try rebooting  then try again chances are they are already on and u keep messing with them
<ab0oo> is there a way to convince the hardy installer to install to an NFS partition? (i.e. PXE boot the installer on a remote machine, then skip the partitioning wizard, mount a remove NFS drive, and install hardy there)?
<prince_jammys> Dimitri: from gentoo wiki : fstab line appears to be: tmpfs     /dev/shm           tmpfs        defaults            0 0
<Zelut> what would i use for kernel debug on ubuntu 7.10?
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers and search for fstab in the page
<warrior> sal wei
<Dimitree> thank you prince_jammys :)
<warrior> ker sunteti
<gyver> does anyone recommend using ubuntu 7.10 still got 7.04
<warrior> kre*
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: note this is not Ubuntu
<Zelut> gyver: 7.10 is a nice improvement, yes.
<Dimitree> errr ... o-o
<brad01> I have a pretty exotic problem if you guys want to help
<monte> does anyone kno ow to set up a printer
<JoeBob> whats diffrent about ubuntu and kubuntu
<gyver> i heard it could crash if you use the update button
<JoeBob> monte
<KnK9> kubuntu uses KDE
<Zelut> JoeBob: gnome desktop vs kde desktop.
<KnK9> ubuntu uses Gnome
<JoeBob> oj
<JoeBob> oh*
<Zelut> gyver: i've got no issues with updating.
<brobostigon> JoeBob: ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu =kde
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: but appears to be the correct line , also in other pages. google: http://www.google.com/search?q=/dev/shm+fstab+ati&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<Pricey> gyver, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"
<monte> joebob: yea
<brad01> You can install Kde on ubuntu and vice versa
<gyver> if you don't mind me asking what did you last update
<exneo> is there a good proxy program for ubuntu that works on all my internet software
<Shau1> Having trouble installing Realplayer 10 on Ubuntu
<exneo> hwats the problem shaul
<Zelut> gyver: the steps here seem reliable - http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/18/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon/
<JoeBob> monte just search in add and remove for printer and allow all apps some people have made some drivers for priners
<magnetron> exneo: privoxy or squid
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: the answer to your problem appears to be here (this is ubuntu now):: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122712
<exneo> k
<brad01> Shau1. Are you installing the package from the realplayer website
<Shau1> E: Couldn't find package libstdc++5
<JoeBob> question how do i use cedega with steam?
<brad01> sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<gyver> thanks zelot
<Dimitree> prince_jammys: great i will see to it right away !
<dsnyders> Dimitri, I think all you need to do is remove the ,ro from the last line in your fstab
<brad01> if that doesn't work enable some repositories in System>Administration>Software Sources
<Syxx> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<brad01> I think
<Dimitree> dsnyders: i was thinking the same thing :)
<Shau1> I have tried the apt command but it seems I am not installing the compat -libstdc++-33 right?
<Stagger> why does checkgmail keep on telling me Error 401 Unauthorised - Incorrect USername. When I am 100% sure that is my account?  I tried both the version with @gmail.com and the one without it
<Dimitree> dsnyders: altho it seams that KDE uses that line instead of the other one will that be a problem if i remove it ?
<monte> joebob: were do i go to?
<ompaul> Stagger, well if you had your name / password right then all other users of the program would be doing the same and complaining here check launchpad.net to see if there is a known bug / condition but nothing common that I am aware of
<Stagger> yeah it is puzzling, i was thinking some setting I am not aware of
<Stagger> thanks
<Dimitree> dsnyders: can you please post an edited version of the file so i don't do anything stupid ?
<Shau1> how do I install this file compat-libstdc++-33-3.2.3-47.3.i386.rpm
<someguy_> HI
<brad01> Shau1, Ubuntu uses .deb files
<ompaul> Shau1, you should not, it is not for Ubuntu
<Seveas> Shau1, you don't throw that out
<gyver> Zelut one last quick question do you have a dual boot system
<Stagger> interestingly, if i click on it, it launches firefox and logs into my mailbox no problem. any ideas?
<bsdnewb07> yeh ubuntu dosent support rpm
<brad01> You can use alien to convert it but it's not guaranteed
<ompaul> Shau1, what specifically do you want to install
<ompaul> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<DranDane> Someone can help me for a real newbe question about partitions types during the installation
<Seveas> brad01, in this particular occasion that is stupid and dangerous
<brad01> I would look for a native version
<Shau1> okay what is a good media player that works on Ubuntu?
<rsk> Shau1: mplayer
<rsk> or VLC
<s0u][ight> vlc
<Pici> !players | Shau1
<ubotu> Shau1: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<brobostigon> Shau1: vlc, audacious
<KnK9> !Mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> brad01, well that would be the right thing to have said first - you risk someone else's machine cos they know no better, please be more cautious ;-)
<Shau1> okay I will try that thank you everybody.  Take care.
<brad01> ok
<Bad_boy> HI guys, my firefox won't start up, I have re-installed it the same problem
<ompaul> Bad_boy, try this, open a terminal and in there type firefox and see what happens
<brad01> I would recommend realplayer
<belor1> Hey guys, im randomly locking up if i let ubuntu basically sit for  little while, i use Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy
<brad01> I don't like to worry about patents
<ompaul> belor1, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade   << does that do anything for you?
<Bad_boy> ompaul: nothing is happening even in terminal it did not load up
<ompaul> Bad_boy, what did you install?
<DranDane> During the installation when I edit a partition Ubuntu ask me two thinks. 1. the partition type. I choosed ext3 2. the mount point. Wich one ? "/" is correct ?
<pc-08> oi
<Bad_boy> well, I remove Ebay companion which was not working,
<nonix4> DranDane: yes those work...
<ompaul> !br | pc-08
<ubotu> pc-08: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DranDane> And / mean main installation disk ?
<prince_jammys> heh
<bunq> windows r0x0rz
<Bad_boy> ompaul:  THEN RESTARTED FIREFOX, IT won't start, so re-intsalled firefox with package manager
<belor1> ompaul, http://pastebin.com/m294943a5
<nonix4> DranDane: Main destination for the installation, yes...
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: report back when you're done
<exneo> hey anybody know of a proxy url thats autoconfigurable by the network proxy app in ubuntu
<ompaul> Bad_boy, how did you remove and reinstall these software components?
<pawan> how to change desktop background
<nonix4> DranDane: Oldschool hippies like me tend to make separate partitions for pretty much every mountpoint they can think of ;)
<finnish> morjenss
<afterdark> hi?
<Starseed> pawan, right click on the desktop , choose "change desktop backgroun"
<finnish> mitä mennä
<Dimitree> prince_jammys i don't think that that solution will work o-o i already have two /dev/shm mounts and i think this will add a third no ?
<fundies> how i tell whats using a port then kill it?
<pawan> on right clicking no menu is coming
<Seveas> !fi | finnish
<ubotu> finnish: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<belor1> ompaul anything?
<donal> Hey guys, I upgraded to kernel 2.6.24 to take advantage of the new b43 drivers two weeks ago, worked gret until thi morning when for no reason it stopped connecting
<bunq> windows r0x0rz
<Moduliz0r> bunq: k
<Starseed> pawan , then system, preferences, appearence
<Bad_boy> ompaul:  ebay companion has an option to uninstall, i used that. i did install ebay companion with add-on, it was to work before, i re-installed y=ubuntu yesterday. I re-installed firefox with package manager, but i did not remove it first
<ompaul> belor1, so usually lockups are hardware problems or bad binary drivers. have you openssh-server installed? if the answer is yes can you log in remotely when the box hits one of these lockups
<Dimitree> dsnyders: can't i just rename the ro to rw will that work ?
<Moduliz0r> bunq: but Windows x64 doesn't >_>
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: try it and see
<Dimitree> ok
<flush> hey whats best between nvidia 7600 gs agp 8x or nvidia 7200 gs pci-express
<ompaul> Bad_boy, have you got a lot of bookmarks and passwords set in your browser?
<MatBoy> wow, you really need serious CPU power with 4 screens in Xinerama :)
<belor1> ompaul no ssh installed, i only lock up wiht ubuntu not kubuntu for some reason
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: oh wait
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: i just looked at your fstab
<nonix4> MatBoy: prolly running low on ram too... depending on what you're doing :)
<ompaul> belor1, looks like you got yourself some driver not liking you - are you doing compiz or some other stuff?
<dsnyders> Dimitree, Sorry, away having a bite.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56246/
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: it's there already -- don't add a new line --- make it look like it says in the howto
<Dimitree> ^^
<ompaul> belor1, actually more specifically looks like X does not like you with gnome
<bsdnewb07> /dev/sdb1 on /media/hdb1 type ext3 (rw)  - how can i return how much space i have on there?
<belor1> ompaul, but i do have ndiswrapper installed to run my WUSB54GSC wireless adpter because there no driver developed for it yet
<Dimitree> thank you dsnyders
<Moduliz0r> is 128MB of RAM sufficient for Ubuntu Server (7.10)?
<ompaul> belor1, ehh if you are wireless on using both then I think you are barking up the wrong tree
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: ok, he commented out the line -- that's fine
<Bad_boy> ompaul: yes maybe 20 bookmarks, but i re-installed firefox, and i have synchronised yet
<belor1> i dont use wired just wireless, ompaul
<dsnyders> Dimitree, I left the original line there, commented out so that you could see the difference.
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: looks like the "ro" option is the only difference
<Falgor_> hi
<ompaul> belor1, then you need to look more at gnome and anything funny you did there
<Moduliz0r> is 128MB of RAM sufficient for Ubuntu Server to run, and to route the Internet from eth0 to a WLan adapter? (thats all it will be doing)?
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: the # at the beginning means your system will ignore that line, it's just a "comment"
<Dimitree> i see
<donal> Hey again, Im having problems with the new b43 drivers. can somebody help me here or am I in the wrong place?
<Dimitree> should i reboot after editing ?
<belor1> Ompaul the last lokup hapened after it installed like 189 update right after i did a clean install
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: one final thing: make sure there is one blank line at the end of the fstab file
<Drk_Guy> Where i can upload a .deb package ive created for other Ubuntu Gutsy Amd64 users to download and use?
<MatBoy> nonix4, I' m finally running a Q6600 on 3,4Ghz, and finally everyhting runs smooth, even when I stress all CPU's on 100% :)
<Dimitree> prince_jammys:  ok done that
<Dimitree> prince_jammys:  should i reboot ?
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: ok, well try remounting or whatever they say the next step is
<dsnyders> Dimitree, Do you have an emergency boot disk,?
<Drk_Guy> Where i can upload a .deb package ive created for other Ubuntu Gutsy Amd64 users to download and use?
<Dimitree> dsnyders: yes
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: you can try rebooting to see if the changes will happen every time -- try it
<Falgor_> how do I get flash to work?
<Ashfire908> does installing the kernel update reverse this fix? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.24/+bug/190587/comments/21
<Dimitree> ok rebooting :)
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: in the worst case you edit the file again and recover the old line
<ompaul> Bad_boy, if those bookmarks are very important then I would look at saving that file /home/$YourUserName/.mozilla/firefox/"SomeRandomGarbage"/bookmarks.html to one side and then >>> rm -rf .mozilla/firefox*       but that is just how I would deal with it there may be other ways that should reset your personal firefox back to default
<Falgor_> my package manager doesn't seem to be able to do it.
<Ashfire908> in other words undo what it foes?
<Ashfire908> *does
<Stagger> I solved the checkgmail problem, it is a bug in fact. it was solved in december, the solution is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkgmail/+bug/175973 if anybody needs it
<Bad_boy> ompaul:  the bookmark are saved by foxmark, synchronised an hour ago
<Stagger> thanks ompaul
<Syxx> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ompaul> Stagger, nice one
<cens0red> help! gparted just hangs, and gives the error "Unable to open /dev/fd0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/fd0 has been opened read-only.". How else can I re format a partition?
<yo_> somebody help me with configuration
<ompaul> Bad_boy, I have no idea what foxmark is
<yo_> in spanish
<CoasterMaster> does anyone know if there are waterproof laptops?  like one I can bring to the jacuzzi and use?
<ompaul> Bad_boy, I gave you my way of potentially fixing it ;-)
<monte> ello i need help finding drivers for my printer i tried the system then printing and new printer and doing that setup and it dont work..... i need help plz
<ompaul> Bad_boy, gtg
<Falgor_> also, one other question: where can I disable the password protection for all the ubuntu's functions ?
<prince_jammys> Falgor_: don't do it
<dsnyders> I'm looking for a good scripting tutorial or cookbook site.  Anyone have any favourites?
<Bad_boy> ompaul:  cheers mate
<LukeLM> cens0red are you sure fd0 is a hard drive? sounds like a floppy or cdrom
<yo_> how it's configuration the repositories
<CoasterMaster> dsnyders, what kind of scripting?
<Falgor_> prince_jammys, well, can I somehow change the password to something else than the password of my user?
<prince_jammys> Falgor_: the only way around that would be for you to login as root every time, which you also shouldn't do . Use sudo
<dsnyders> CoasterMaster, bash, I guess.  I want to shuffle some files around.
<donal> Help... Im having problems with the new b43 drivers. can somebody help me here or am I in the wrong place?
<Falgor_> prince_jammys, ok
<prince_jammys> Falgor_: that was in response to the previous question ,btw , not the most recent
<cens0red> LukeLM yeah, it's supposed to be a floppy. Only I don't have a floppy! I also commented out the entry for /dev/fd0 in fstab, then restarted, but I still have the same problem.
<prince_jammys> Falgor_: why, may i ask? does someone else know your passwd?
<Falgor_> prince_jammys, do you know the command to install flash for browsers?
<yo_> some body help with the repositories
<cens0red> LukeLM I'm trying to reformat a partition, but gparted just hangs, spits out the above error in the command line, and does nothing.
<Falgor_> prince_jammys, nope, it's just if my lil bro would want to install stuff
<CoasterMaster> dsnyders, ahhh.  I don't know any bash tutorials unfortunately.  But you could probably get the job done in Python which is easy to use and there's a great tutorial at the official python website.  Or if it's just a list of commands in bash you want, you can throw them in the file and run bash <myfile> I believe
<[dcr]> !tcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cens0red> yo_ what help do u need?
<Dimitree> wohoo :) works like a charm !
<prince_jammys> Falgor_: mmm start a new user account and tell him thats  way is best
<prince_jammys> Falgor_: make a non-admin user account for him
<[dcr]> Does anyone have the terminal commands to get the latest TCL package installed and all that stuff?
<cens0red> dsnyders python's my personal fav scripting language.
<monte> does anyone KNOW ABOUT PRINTERS... i have been asking for like 2 days now
<Dimitree> thank you very very very much dsnyders and prince_jammys !!!
<prince_jammys> Falgor_: he can even login while you are logged in
<[dcr]> I just redid Ubuntu and i forgot everything i needed lol
<yo_> can you help me configuration the repositories
<prince_jammys> Dimitree: good
<dsnyders> Dimitree, Is it working?
<LukeLM> not sure cens0red, never seen that before
<Dimitree> dsnyders: yep i owe you a beer : )
<yo_> channel in spanish
<LukeLM> try google with 'gparted fd0' etc
<prince_jammys> !es | yo_
<ubotu> yo_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<dsnyders> Dimitree, You better not tell me where you live.  I might just come around to collect.
<KnK9> Can anyone help me with Mono?
<burn_> hi guys, I managed to set up my Samba so that it can network with windows, that works gine, they can see me, but i cant see them....?
<Dimitree> dsnyders: if you come to Bulgaria feel free to ping :) we have food shops so ill be happy to treat you 20 ehehe
<dsnyders> CoasterMaster, cens0red,   I'm trying to merge directories.  See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678316
<Dimitree> thanks alot again ! :) i was so close to switch back to windows :)
<davidof> Hi all... I'm looking for a substitute of Quanta, with command completion... any ideas?
<dsnyders> Dimitree,  Glad to help
<davidof> I'm testing bluefish, but I can't configure it to give me the completion utility
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: it just seems to me that what you want is a standard "move files from folder to folder" and click "skip " when existing files come up
<monte> can someone help me find drivers for a lexmark 2400 series printer.?
<nfd> kurwa ile tu osob
<monte> or help me set it up
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: and then delete the old folder
<Dimitree> polish bad words detected
<davidof> I mean/j #php
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: or "skip all"
<portachking> Hey, Im having trouble with the b43 drivers. Am I in the right place?
<dsnyders> prince_jammys, yes.... partly.  Move if it doesn't exist, delete if it is the same, and ignore if it is differnet.
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: it should only move the files that DONT exist
<monte> Printers? anyone
<Beererde> hi. when trying to execute openoffice i get "Bus error (core dumped)"
<goodhabit> Hello. Where I can read for home firewall solutions and antivirus software?
<Beererde> can i do sth?
<dsnyders> monte, sure, I'll take a dozen.
<burn_> hi guys, i setup my Samba server, but my windows pcs can see me but i cant see them
<Falgor_> any idea why flash works in Firefox and not in Opera?
<wut> Linux: You get what you paid for. Who agrees?
<wut> goodhabit wut Ashfire Stratman4300 Beererde graymalkinslair crisco hajiki m1ke bruenig indeeed monte maghetta outl4w burn_ Condoulo Vegasmac Dimitree UB` [dcr] te324k Gigamo Tyczek jah hetauma_ beer corporeal_ Ryoushi andrey_ flo__ ibou ablyss Khisanth Decinoge LukeLM joakim` soldats_ monzie Falgor_ ian_brasil Flare183 Nightwalker- balor karoshi Ashfire908 CoasterMaster agame Moduliz0r cowbud ethan961 keks_` nomasteryoda RockyM notechyet
<wut> #ubuntu patlkli portachking arsenip ``LePGeL[BoY] maynards-girl belor1 Mixx Bad_boy mad_max02 PanzerMKZ DranDane Paddy_EIRE fophillips sebrock CHunkeyMOnkey ShadowManu rd Syxx Krig kalpik FrancoGG dreamnid K_Nine siph0n Shau1 master_of_master HetaUma ab0oo nevermore Seq switch_ t1g3rh3art humboldt s0u][ight Bhaal juricde ubotu Havis_ matt__ subzero2000_ MatBoy Kopfgeldjaeger SonnySee ericx harmental ric_ nand Javases itsjustme Blowfish_ IndyGunF
<wut> #ubuntu Cueball|Laptop Tetracomm Monobi GWild MattJ rencore_ brad01 dillic PureEvilGeek Docfxit Quicksilva Wanderer pkundu pramz tschaka Mondmann izibi Mickmeister Nakkel neko_ LordMetroid kimmey2k3 Thirsteh thomas_ clarezoe gimme_snuggles cari_teman earlmred Myrth[home] nickrud joakim1 {Chris} KnK9 dewd aroo Alan_ RickX scjp_ cheesypieces Mannequin drainman__ SkywaIker storm3 D_LO Powerking89670 ADHDYoshi carpedie2 rah215 paprna InfiL00p TB baa
<wut> #ubuntu delskorch Starseed burkmat mohamed recon eightfold Johanna kirus_ dosyl erUSUL phaero loa Krstfrs_ maze_ Xorlev malnilion celi0us kane77 oliver_ vjl323 Latty Petrov menganito zaharazod_ Mean-Machine EmmerP soulrider_ marko-_- sk8machine laughzilla L3ttuc3 slackl Geoffrey2 Pricey nvl LeGreffi3R InspectorCluseau corporal_clegg Matze79 linuxlala neville spaghetti_knife j_ack dresstein alanbshepard70 kabtoffe excalibas zonum Odd-rationale Mr
<ADHDYoshi> p.O
<Monobi> What?
<kalpik> :O
<fophillips> wut?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> opfer
<Falgor_> any idea why flash works in Firefox and not in Opera?
<recon> the hell?
<CoasterMaster> wut: disagree
<ADHDYoshi> THE BEEP
<monte> ha ha  ha ha  funny but no i need help installing a printer
<izibi> grrrr
<MatBoy> woei 1
<Beererde> hi. when trying to execute openoffice i get "Bus error (core dumped)"
<Flare183> .
<Johanna> o_o
<Flare183> thanks
<L3ttuc3> piece of crap.
<Kopfgeldjaeger>  damn, no votekick here
<goodhabit> Hello. Where I can read for home firewall solutions and antivirus software?
<Ashfire> excess flood, the autokick.
<``LePGeL[BoY]> wew
<recon> Pricey: [12:46:42] <recon> it may just be me, and i may be jinxing it, but it seems like we're overdue for a bot flood.
<dsnyders> monte, oops,  I missed the line where you were asking for drivers.  I presume you've tried google?
<monte> yea
<rencore_> u dont mess with linux users
<brobostigon> goodhabit: no need for anti virus in unix, as for firewall. linuxs firewall is iptables.
<Dimitree> goodhabit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<monte> dsnyders: i tried the system then printing then new printer and all that jazz it dont work so
<dsnyders> prince_jammys, I have hundreds of files in a dozen directories.  I don't want to do this manually.
<goodhabit> brobostigon, I know about viruses for linux, but I'm steel need antivirus software.
<brobostigon> !antivirus | goodhabit
<ubotu> goodhabit: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<hetauma_> what's the flag to dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server automaticly ?
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: i see .. if it werent for the requirement of deleting only files that are identical -- the manual approach would be easy by selecting all the folders.
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: but yes, looks like the job for a script -- it's the comparison i don't know about
<``LePGeL[BoY]> how can i send a message to a login user in terminal?
<Myrth[home]> i'd like to try gnome again, but small quirks prevent me from doing so... for example if i try resiging jEdit window, it doesn't resize inner contents. in KDE works fine, any ideas?
<Myrth[home]> *resizing
<dsnyders> prince_jammys, I know almost nothing about scripting.  That's why I was looking for a tutorial or cookbook site.
<amenado> dsnyders-> have you visited #bash channel to enquire?
<``LePGeL[BoY]> need help!?? how can i send a message to a login user in terminal?
<amenado> ``LePGeL[BoY]->  man talk
<EnterUserName> hi
<dsnyders> amenado, D'oh!...  no.  I wasn't aware of #bash.
<reportingsjr> How do I permanently switch to the dvorak keyboard layout?
<EnterUserName> does anyone know how to by pass windows media player DRM fils
<amenado> ``LePGeL[BoY]-> or man wall
<EnterUserName> with ubuntu
<reportingsjr> I added it as a group and hit both alt keys, but nothing happened.
<bullgard4> 'man zless': "Zless is a filter which allows examination of compressed or plain text files one screenful at a time on a softcopy terminal." What is a 'softcopy terminal'?
<EnterUserName> and win32codecs :)
<``LePGeL[BoY]> <amenado>: ok
<stemount^> heh, anyone got Ubuntu merchandise, like I have? :
<stemount^> :)
<EnterUserName> anyone know if its possible to bypass  drm files on ubuntu ?
<blubb0r> how can i download a file (url) in shell??
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ompaul> %test
<Odd-rationale> blubb0r: wget
<ompaul> @test
<monte> out off all these people no one in here knows how i can set up a printer
<piju> blubb0r; user wget
<echo_mirage> is there a solution for ATI Radeon 9600 XT ? the radeon package does not work correctly. e.g. sreensavers dont work.
<piju> or axel
<piju> ;)
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: yes dsnyders. there is #bash - they are very helpful with specific stuff, though i don't know that they would want to write a full script. try them
<hanophix33> how hard is it to get my s-video out working in ubuntu?
<hanophix33> isanyone here?
<ompaul> !patience | hanophix33
<ubotu> hanophix33: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flare183> !anyone > hanophix33
<chris___> monte, what kind of printer and what version of ubuntu?
<Flare183> oops sorry ompaul
<hanophix33> Sorry.
<_Oz_> one of the biggest weaknesses of linux/ubuntu as far as I can tell is the ability for a non-tech person to easily burn DVDs.
<Steffanx> Hello, are here more people with a slow firefox?
<ompaul> !ubuntustudio | hanophix33 (it might help)
<ubotu> hanophix33 (it might help): UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Flare183> Steffanx: if firefox is slow try swiffox
<prince_jammys> _Oz_  it's the legal issues behind those formats that cause all the complications
<Steffanx> i  tried to run firefox 3beta with a script of mine, it was to slow.. after that i tried firefox 3beta in wine
<booboo> howdy folks
<_Oz_> I'm about ready to boot back into windows xp to burn a friggin' disc.  Trying to extoll the virtues of Ubuntu to my wife (who is NOT interested) and trying desperately for 2 hours to burn a movie to a DVD, and now she'll never adopt Ubuntu. :(
<prince_jammys> _Oz_ if it weren't for that, there would be no problem
<Flare183> swiftfox*
<_charlie> How do I get the advanced compiz settings manager?
<Steffanx> and it was able to run my script FASTER!
<piju> Flare183; is firefox same as siftfox ?
<piju> switffox? ?
<_Oz_> prince_jammys: so it's a known issue, how burning DVDs is so tough?
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: Have libdvdcss2?
<Steffanx> that sucks, firefox in wine faster as not in wine
<_Oz_> odd-rationale: yes
<_charlie> I am in the "Appearance" > visual effects settings, but i'm looking for the advanced settings window
<ompaul> !dvd | _Oz_
<ubotu> _Oz_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Flare183> piju: something like that just faster it's based off firefox
<monte> lexmark printer and 7.04 i think
<_Oz_> I have all of that stuff
<_Oz_> codecs are not the problem
<_Oz_> I just want to burn a dvd, and can't
<Flare183> _charlie: ccsm is your program not kde system settings
<piju> Flare183; i think it is just the same, just rebranded
<Flare183> !enter | _Oz_
<_Oz_> it's so frustrating.
<ubotu> _Oz_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AHA> _charlie, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: hmm. dvd --> dvd or file --> dvd?
<ompaul> _Oz_, does the machine burn dvds - as in can you stick 50megs of data onto a dvd anyway?
<_charlie> That's it, thanks. I forgot the name ;)
<piju> Flare183; im using iceweasel on debian now ;)
<AHA> np
<_Oz_> ompaul: a downloaded movie that I want to burn onto a disc.
<prince_jammys> _Oz_  dealing with the DVD format is tough only because they have made it so --- they intentionally made the format tough....  It's easy in Windows because of business deals
<_Oz_> I even downloaded nero linux...  can't figure out how to make that go, either.
<ompaul> !offtopic | piju
<ubotu> piju: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_charlie> I apprciate it AHA and Flare183
<ompaul> _Oz_, not what I asked - what I asked was this:    does the machine burn dvds - as in can you stick 50megs of data onto a dvd anyway?
<amenado> _Oz_-> pirated movie?
<L3ttuc3> my sound volume is really low in linux. same hardware, booting windows xp, gives me something louder.
<Flare183> no problem
<_Oz_> ompaul: yes, I can
<monte> chris_: a lexmark x2470 and ubuntu 7.04 i think
<_Oz_> amenado: I plead the 5th
<chris___> monte click system - administration - printing - new printer
<prince_jammys> hah
<Flare183> _Oz_: we don't help pirates (no offensive)
<prince_jammys> oh please
<prince_jammys> the term is "copying"
<prince_jammys> not "pirating"
<booboo> Anyone know to configure dual head dual card setup=onboard 6150 and  8400gs
<Odd-rationale> Flare183: almost everyone with libdvdcss is a pirate... ;)
<monte> chris_: i have done tha it dont work or i am not setting it up righ t
<Flare183> Odd-rationale: really that's whack
<booboo> har har har
<prince_jammys> he has a file, he wants to burn it, the technology can do it, so he should be able to do it
<jercos> SPIES! AAAAAAH!
<NigelS> yes playing legally owned dvds is obviously a crime of the highest order
<_Oz_> Flare183: none taken...  it's not a pirated movie, actually.  I was just being evasive.
<unagi> anyone here have kopete crash alot?
<Pricey> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Leechzilla> Should I use BusLogic or LSI Logic SCSI adapter in VMware workstation?
<jack-desktop> Why doesn't my computer have the capability to run VMWare?
<Leechzilla> Sorry wrong channel
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: What program are you using? Have you tried qdvdauthor?
<Flare183> _Oz_: haha ok saying
<L3ttuc3> is there any reason why the same hardware would give me lower volume of sound in linux than on windows xp?
<Steffanx> swiftfox is slow with javascript to... even firefox 3beta in wine is faster
<chris___> monte: is it a local printer?
<_charlie> One more question. How do i have compiz fusion run in XFCE with window decorations? It runs fine in GNOME but when i run it in xfce the window decorations disappear (compiz is running for everything else though)
<_Oz_> odd-rationale: tried most of them...  DeVeDe, gnomebaker, nero linux
<Lr5> Is there a way to check who have connected to my computer?
<bullgard4> 'man zless': "Zless is a filter which allows examination of compressed or plain text files one screenful at a time on a softcopy terminal." What is a 'softcopy terminal'?
<_Oz_> have not tried qdvdauthor
<_charlie> Lr5, users
<monte> chris_: yea plugs in to the usb
<Flare183> Lr5: yeah
<Flare183> Lr5: i think
<unagi> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: What errors do you get?
<NigelS> _Oz_: what exactly is the error you get when you try to burn a dvd?
<_charlie> One more question. How do i have compiz fusion run in XFCE with window decorations? It runs fine in GNOME but when i run it in xfce the window decorations disappear (compiz is running for everything else though)
<chris___> monte: does new printer button find anything?
<Lr5> I mean, not connected currently but lately
<_Oz_> no error...  I just can't figure out how to actually DO it
<_Oz_> I'm sort of an idiot, so this is probably part of the reason why
<LordMetroid> Someone adressed me, I seemed to have missed it
<LordMetroid> Probably nothing important
<NigelS> _Oz_: well it ought to be pretty straight forward, with a point and click gui app like k3b
<_Oz_> however, in windows xp, I can simply fire up nero, choose "make dvd video" and two button clicks later, it's burning
<_Oz_> it seems immensely more complicated now for some reason
<Flare183> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<unagi> _Oz_ kde might be easier for you
<Flare183> there you go _Oz_
<monte> chris_: it finds it but like it dont have the model of it even thought it is a newer printer
<unagi> i prefer kde over gnome
<_charlie> One more question. How do i have compiz fusion run in XFCE with window decorations? It runs fine in GNOME but when i run it in xfce the window decorations disappear (compiz is running for everything else though) <-- help please!
<_Oz_> k3b doesn't work for me, gives me errors
<prince_jammys> he has k3b
<Flare183> unagi: yeah same here
<unagi> what error
<_Oz_> I just feel very... defeated
<_Oz_> this is supposed to be easier in linux, not harder
 * Flare183 says Kubuntu Rocks!
<rsk> _Oz_: nero is very expensive. thus they can hire lots of developers to make it work good
<unagi> _Oz_ no one said linux is easy
<prince_jammys> _Oz_ what is the error you get from k3B>
<amenado> _Oz_-> sometimes you just need to take a break, rest and regain energy..it will all come back to you
<KnK9> Does k3b run on Gnome?
<Flare183> Yeah but there is Nero for Linux
<_Oz_> well, I tried nero linux and I can't get that to work
<clocKwize> hi
<_Oz_> amenado: heheh, thanks
<Flare183> KnK9: yes
<_charlie> KnK9, yes
<_Oz_> unagi: I said it
<_Oz_> :)
<unagi> _Oz_ say it again
<KnK9> thank Flarel89 & _charlie
<_charlie> One more question. How do i have compiz fusion run in XFCE with window decorations? It runs fine in GNOME but when i run it in xfce the window decorations disappear (compiz is running for everything else though) <-- help please!
<_Oz_> linux should be easier
<unagi> _Oz_ what error!!!!
<prince_jammys> _Oz_  what is the error you ge?
<TurtleOfDoom> at a command line, which arguments should i give to "ls" to have it list only directories? (I'm not interesting in files which aren't directories)
<prince_jammys> t
<Flare183> Flare183*
<_charlie> IMO linux mint (ubuntu-based) is a lot easier (comes with burning working out of the box, codecs, flash player, etc)
<unagi> !compiz | _charlie
<ubotu> _charlie: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Davinator> I am installing Ubuntu amd 64 for the first time, and cannot get my wireless working with my linksys 54gs card... any help would be greatly appreciated
<_Oz_> unagi: when I try to create a dvd video it gives me a directory with TS_Audio and TS_Video, what do I do with that??  Nero never showed me a structure like that.
<Flare183> TurtleOfDoom: on the terminal type in man ls
<_charlie> unagi, i followed that link and it doesn't tell me how to get the window decorations to show up in xfce
<prince_jammys> TurtleOfDoom:  ls -d
<TurtleOfDoom> Flare183: I'm not stupid, I looked at all of them, can't find the one
<unagi> _Oz_you said there was an error TS_audio and TS_Video is the hierarchy for dvds
<Flare183> TurtleOfDoom: didn't say you were stupid; what exactly are you trying to do?
<_charlie> Is there any way to get window decorations working when i run compiz fusion in xfce?
<unagi> _charlie: type /j #compiz-fusion
<Flare183> _charlie: ask in #compiz-fusion
<unagi> maybe you missed the point of my saying !compiz
<Flare183> yeah what unagi
<_charlie> I'm asking there now, thanks
<Flare183> sayed
<brobostigon> !dualmonitor
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<TurtleOfDoom> i have a directory with about 100 .tar.gz files, some of which are extracted into directories, I want to list the directories without having to sort through the .tar.gz files
<amenado> TurtleOfDoom-> sometimes the options may not be readily availabe, but usage of other tools like pipe | into grep may help resolve the issue
<Davinator> anyone?  My wireless network is not working at all right now
<unagi> Davinator: did you plug it in/
<Flare183> TurtleOfDoom: ok then one sec let me find the command hold on
<amenado> Davinator-> is it powered?
<NigelS> TurtleOfDoom: you can: for i in `ls`; do if [ -d $i]; then echo $i; fi; done;
<_charlie> TurtleOfDoom, try ls -l | grep 4096
<TurtleOfDoom> Flare183: ty
<unagi> about to lose inet
<amenado> unagi deposit more coins
<Flare183> type in dir --file-type
<Flare183> Seveas: thanks
<_charlie> TurtleOfDoom, did you try ls -l | grep 4096
<_charlie> wait, nevermind
<TurtleOfDoom> _charlie: thanks, I used your version b/c I can figure out why it works
<Flare183> _charlie: why grep it?
<_charlie> Flare183, because I'm a linux noob and that's what works
<monte> chris_: did u find anything
<Flare183> _charlie: ooookkk then....
<_charlie> :P
<Davinator>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<_charlie> if it works, then doesn't matter to me :P
<prince_jammys> TurtleOfDoom: do you want all directories, including subdirectories?
<TurtleOfDoom> Flare183: ahh, i see why yours works too
<Flare183> TurtleOfDoom: yeap
<NigelS> TurtleOfDoom: mine is best ;)
<TurtleOfDoom> prince_jammys: no, not subdirs ty
<Flare183> oh come on
<Sonja> is there a quick way to go from a subfolder in nautilus to a Terminal window that starts up in that folder already (so i don't have to change directory to it)?
<Flare183> Sonja: yeah
<Sonja> Flare183 ok how?
<chris___> monte: lexmark doesn't work with linux real well...  I'm not aware of any solutions for this particular printer...
<Flare183> Sonja: goto the folder in the file manager and press f4
<_charlie> Flare183, for i in `ls`; do if [ -d $i]; then echo $i; fi; done; doesn't work for me :o
<Sonja> thanks
<Flare183> Sonja: no problem
<Sonja> it didn't do anything
<prince_jammys> TurtleOfDoom: find -maxdepth 2 -type d
<Flare183> _charlie: too many syntax
<loa> Is here opera users, who using opera with flash?
<mouseboyx> is there a way to test where a string contains a certain pattern?
<jrib> mouseboyx: grep?
<Sonja> Flare183 what would prevent it fro mworking?
<danbhfive> loa: I did, once
<_charlie> loa, you need to put libflashplayer.so in opera's plugin directory
<monte> chris_: o that sucks cause that is what all my printers r is lexmark
<Flare183> Sonja: what do you mean?
<loa> <_charlie> can i open private?
<NigelS> _charlie: then you typed it wrong
<jrib> Sonja: have you tried the nautilus-open-terminal package?  It gives you a terminal option when you right click
<_charlie> loa, sure
<NigelS> _charlie: spaces are significant in bash
<Sonja> thanks i'll dowload that jrib
<mouseboyx> so if i put grep into an ifstatement and it finds the sting it will return true?
<chris___> monte: that does suck... fwiw I haven't had any problems with my hp's
<jrib> Sonja: use Add/Remove or Synaptic
<monte> chris_: i have a lexmark x2470 and a lexmark x74
<_charlie> NigelS, i get: charlie@ubuntu:~$ for i in `ls`; do if [ -d $i]; then echo $i; fi; done;
<_charlie> bash: [: missing `]'
<Sonja> is there another pack for nautilus that lets me see duration for media files as a column?
<Sonja> or height/width for image files
<Flare183> jrib, Sonja: note both of you i'm not using Ubuntu; I'm using Kubuntu
<monte> yea
<chris___> any luck with the x74?
<NigelS> _charlie: for i in `ls`; do if [ -d $i ]; then echo $i; fi; done;
<amenado> loa-> I dont think opera supports flash.if you look at the list of which browser it supports.
<_charlie> amenado, opera supports flash
<Flare183> loa: i use opera
<clocKwize> i just tried to install ubuntu and it just come up after i selected instal from the cd
<Yanch0> amenado yes it does
<clocKwize> saying busy box blah blah
<clocKwize> (initfs)
<amenado> _charlie-> you got it working?
<clocKwize> and was a shell prompt
<_charlie> amenado, yes.
<Flare183> clocKwize: not good; it should come up with the installing
<loa> <danbhfive> can you show me your opera:plugins
<Ashfire908> how do i add a downloaded package to apt so i can install it as if i downloaded it normally (via command line, not synaptic)
<Sonja> jrib i should right click and see an option... open this folder in Terminal ?
<clocKwize> i have sata
<jrib> Ashfire908: what are you installing?
<clocKwize> i looked in the log file in root
<amenado> _charlie-> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash  <-- can you see opera listed? i may have missed it
<Sonja> jrib do i have to reboot ubuntu or something?
<clocKwize> and it said it couldn't find any drives or something
<jrib> Sonja: maybe restart nautilus?
<monte> chris_: do u kno of any all in one printers that will work for linux (will work) that is cheap
<clocKwize> i'm trying the alternative disk
<Flare183> !who | clocKwize
<ubotu> clocKwize: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<danbhfive> loa: just add ~/.mozilla/plugins to your opera plugins directory list
<_charlie> amenado, there's no opera version listed. You just need to get the libflashplayer.so in opera's plugin directory
<amenado> Yanch0-> -> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash  <-- can you see opera listed? i may have missed it
<Flare183> Seveas: traffic factiod now?
<clocKwize> Flare183: sorry, atlking to you
<Ashfire908> jrib, the new kernel. i already installed it on my one comp and i don't want to redownload the same large package.
<Sonja> brb
<chris___> I have an hp 1210c that works well
<amenado> _charlie-> it does not work for me
<loa> <danbhfive> it detected automaticly this directory, but flash did't worked
<mil0> the weirdest thing happened to me-i havent had sound from my laptop for a while and have been using an external sound card. i used a kanotix livecd and booted up earlier and somehow sound appears. i havent been able to et sound on ubuntu or windows xp. anyone got any guesses why?
<jrib> Ashfire908: put it in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<_charlie> amenado, hold on let me try it again..
<amenado> loa i feel your pain
<Ashfire908> jrib copy and paste?
<jrib> Ashfire908: sure
<loa> <amenado> =)
<chris___> monte: most of the hp psc printers work well
<Flare183> clocKwize: try the alternative disk
<_charlie> I just use firefox anyway :P
<monte> chris_: is that wat u have
<danbhfive> loa: does flash work in firefox?
<loa> <danbhfive> yeah
<Sonja> it works. thanks!!!!
<chris___> monte: I have one that's 2 or 3 years old... no probs
<loa> <danbhfive> can you show me your opera:plugins, it will be very usefull
<_charlie> amenado, yep, works for me
<monte> kool
<clocKwize> does 7.10 fix that vmsplice?
<rsk> clocKwize: ye
<chris___> can anyone help, or know where I can get help with autofs?
<_charlie> amenado, do nano ~/.opera/pluginpath.ini
<DRebellion> !ask | chris___
<ubotu> chris___: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_charlie> and add the path to the directory with libflashplayer.so
<amenado> _charlie-> does your Tools->Advance->plugin shows what type of .xxx extension?
<rsk> clocKwize: it took bit over a day and a fix was in update
<mil0> the weirdest thing happened to me-i havent had sound from my laptop for a while and have been using an external sound card. i used a kanotix livecd and booted up earlier and somehow sound appears. i havent been able to et sound on ubuntu or windows xp. anyone got any guesses why?
<_charlie> amenado, yes
<clocKwize> ok
<_charlie> amenado, do nano ~/.opera/pluginpath.ini and add the path to libflashplayer.so
<_charlie> I have this in opera:plugins
<_charlie> Shockwave Flashapplication/futuresplash	spl
<_charlie> application/x-shockwave-flash	swf
<_charlie> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<danbhfive> loa: well, I just reinstall opera, and flash is not working
<prince_jammys> ls -l | grep '^d'
<chris___> ok then
<bullgard4> What is the advantage of using zless compared with less?
<DRebellion> mil0, hrm... this is a big issue. It is imperative that we get your laptop back to its default, no sound state.
<jrib> bullgard4: zless uncompresses files that are compressed
<amenado> _charlie whats the xxx value for that plugin?
<prince_jammys> TurtleOfDoom: ls -l | grep '^d'
<_charlie> amenado, what?
<Ashfire908> jrib, copyed.
<bullgard4> jrib: But my less does uncompress also.
<jrib> Ashfire908: now install the package in synaptic (or wherever)
<mil0> DRebellion: haha, its just the fact that i dont understand why it would work on a kanotix livecd and nothing else. id love to fix it
<Ashfire908> jrib, it will automaticly detect the package?
<amenado> _charlie-> does your Tools->Advance->plugin shows what type of .xxx extension for libflashplayer?
<_charlie> amenado, have you tried moving libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/opera/plugins?
<exneo> anybody know of a good bandwidth reaper for ubuntu
<_charlie> amenado, .swf, obviously o_0
<jrib> bullgard4: really?  Try 'zless /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-desktop/changelog.gz' and 'less /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-desktop/changelog.gz'
<DRebellion> mil0, probably different kernel drivers/patches/settings.
<chris___> autofs was working this morning, on one computer... I went to set up the same share on another and it wouldn't work, and quit working on the original, I can still mount the share manually, but autofs seems to have flaked out on me
<amenado> _charlie-> i just realized those are continuation ..above is the .swf
<danbhfive> _charlie: flash seems to be broken in opera atm
<_charlie> danbhfive, not for me...
<danbhfive> _charlie: it is for me
<MrPiracy> error "Applet tclJava notinited" appears when i try to enter https://www2.bancobrasil.com.br/aapf/login.jsp?aapf.IDH=sim any ideas?
<exneo> anybody know of a good bandwidth reaper
<_charlie> just tested youtube -- worked for me
<exneo> anybody know of a bandwidth reaper
<mohbana> can someone please tell me how to install compiz i am getting so many conflicting sites
<brobostigon> !compiz-fusion | mohbana
<ubotu> mohbana: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<erat123> mohbana: check out ubuntuguide.org
<nickrud> bullgard1: using less instead if zless is better, if you've set up lesspipe properly (and if you can read zipped files, it must be) you can read many more compressed files than just gz
<MrPiracy> error "Applet tclJava notinited" appears when i try to enter https://www2.bancobrasil.com.br/aapf/login.jsp?aapf.IDH=sim any ideas?
<crisco> g
<O987987> how can i run ubuntu on top of vista?
<rsk> O987987: vmware
<mohbana> thanks guys
<finalbeta> How do I open the context menu with the keyboard?
<mohbana> how about the themes
<meborc> finalbeta, alt+space
<arashOio> human-Icon-theme is non-free? http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=human-Icon-theme&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all&sourceid=Mozilla-search
<nickrud> finalbeta: the right windows key
<chazco> Hi, anyone know if its possible to disable subtitles in Totem?
<_charlie> l
<LimCore> Ubuntu failed me so hard today
<LimCore> chazco: I would use kaffeine ;)
<LimCore> there I was, recording a tutorial about kgpg, when kgpg crapped out on me
<LimCore> such a failure
<finalbeta> nickrud: thanks, i see keyboards actually have a button for it. I'm using a keyboard without any text, so I missed that, lol.
<LimCore> why ubuntu fails to stop being full of bugs?
<nickrud> arashOio: I noticed that myself, there's no copyright notice in the package.
<Arelis> is Ubuntu Gutsy stable?
<rsk> Arelis: yes.
<prince_jammys> Arelis: yes
<nickrud> Arelis: yes, hardy is the unstable alpha/beta
<MrPiracy> Arelis: there's no such thing as a stable OS
<pizzicato`> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nickrud> MrPiracy: depends on the definition you're using
<danbhfive> Arelis: OS's are really just a collection of programs, they don't really exist
<prince_jammys> heh
<MrPiracy> nickrud: i wonder if in 100 years from now there will be a system 100% bug free
<mohbana> how about the themes
<LimCore> Arelis: depends
<mohbana> on compiz
<danbhfive> MrPiracy: there is one NOW, its called a calculator
<LimCore> Arelis: it is full of bugs (at least amd64 version)
<vile_maxim> MrPiracy: stable != bug free
<MrPiracy> danbhfive: hahahah
<nickrud> MrPiracy: 'stable' doesn't mean bug free, only that the package list is frozen, and only critical/security updates are available
<MrPiracy> nickrud, vile_maxim, danbhfive: i have been using gutsy for a few months now. my own opinion about it is that things are way too complicated to get installed and fully working, sometimes it crashes, sometimes i apply the updates and i lose my video settings so i have to restore a backup of the complete partition. i dont really call it "stable"
<mohbana> how do i get the themes on compiz?
<prince_jammys> mohbana: get emerald
<chris___> autofs was working this morning, on one computer... I went to set up the same share on another and it wouldn't work, and quit working on the original, I can still mount the share manually, but autofs seems to have flaked out on me, i've uninstalled, reconfigured, purged autofs and reinstalled, and cannot reconnect to my shares using autofs...
<nickrud> MrPiracy: how much stuff do you have that doesn't come from the ubuntu repos?
<MrPiracy> nickrud, vile_maxim, danbhfive: i agree if u say i should just install it and never try to add other things to it ... to leave installation as is
<vile_maxim> MrPiracy: I just meant "stable" was a relative term... or it's a useless term.
<timmy> e detta svenksa
<burkmat> !swe | timmy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<burkmat> Hmm... Anyway, timmy, #ubuntu-se
<timmy> hey
<musicjock58> I FOUND TOO MANY THINGS BROKEN IN GUTSY . FIX ONE AND YOU HAVE FOUND SOMETHING ELSE BROKEN. I DONT THINK THEY SPENT ENOUGH TIME ON THIS TO RELEASE IT. I HAD TO REVERT BACK TO FIESTY. EVERYTHING FINE NOW
<Andeh> Hi. How do I get to the compiz control panel? ccsm isn't a package
<MrPiracy> nickrud: hmmm, awn and java (which is not working) only
<_Oz_> musicjock: what was broken?
<vile_maxim> MrPiracy: My only problem with Gusty has bean with Compriz
<kane77> LimCore, I haven't noticed any bugs.. and I'm running gutsy x64
<timmy> so any one now the comands to get too swedish ubuntu channel
<LimCore> kane77: I notice bugs daily
<MrPiracy> vile_maxim: you mean compiz-fusion?
<prince_jammys> !sv | timmy
<ubotu> timmy: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<nickrud> MrPiracy: sudo apt-get install sunj-java6-jre  (and sun-java6-plugin on 32bit)
<burkmat> timmy, /j #ubuntu-se
<timmy> tack
<_Oz_> hvordan har du det, timmy?
<timmy> burkmat: ty
<vile_maxim> MrPiracy: yeah... that too
<kane77> LimCore, what sort of?
<MIFI> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<timmy> bara bra
<mohbana> too manny people in this channel i think it should be split up
<MIFI> thx
<timmy> _Oz_: tack sjalv da
<Andeh> How do you get to Compiz' control panel in Gutsy?
<LimCore> kane77: crashing, hanging, or simply working incorrectly. all apps
<_Oz_> timmy: gut
<nickrud> Andeh: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<MrPiracy> nickrud: did that, still doesnt work. i am running a 64bits system, even tried to install the whole firefox32 thing, but when i get to the page i want, it will just crash, so i have to reboot the whole computer to be able to use the browser again
<danbhfive> MrPiracy: well, I personally like that at least the main packages are quite stable.  But my experience matches yours, once you go outside the main repos, the bug rate goes way up
<eklof> Hi.
<musicjock58> WELL I RUN ALL INTEL HARDWARE. SHOULDNT BE A PROBLEM. BUT WHO KNOWS. SOME SWEAR BY GUSTSY, IM NOT A HATER. WHATEVER WORKS FOR YOU
<vile_maxim> anyone know how to share the INBOX folder of an account using courier-imap?  Got the subfolders, but not the actual INBOX.
<_Oz_> danbhfive: egggsactly.
<Andeh> nickrud: Thanks! Any reason it doesn't come installed by default?
<kane77> LimCore, weird.. the only bugs I had were when running beta of feisty...
<eklof> Is there a chance to get an ATI FireMV 2400 to work on ubuntu ? With multiple screens?
<LukeL> !caps | musicjock58
<ubotu> musicjock58: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nickrud> MrPiracy: that's not an ubuntu problem, that's a sun java plugin problem. Anyway, it Works for Me™
<MrPiracy> vile_maxim: compiz-fusion works fine for me, except for the system+tab feature that has "it's own will" lol
<_Oz_> !patience | LukeL
<nickrud> Andeh: not sure of any particular reason
<ubotu> LukeL: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<musicjock58> sorry, had to use caps so another IM partner could read my font in kopete
<MrPiracy> nickrud: would you please try to load this site and see if it works for you? https://www2.bancobrasil.com.br/aapf/login.jsp?aapf.IDH=sim
<vile_maxim> MrPiracy: hitting alt-tab in firefox sometimes getsme about 30 blank tabs... kinda frustrating
<LimCore> kane77: I report all bugs to bug tracker
<MrPiracy> danbhfive: yeah, but the cool stuff are out of ubuntu repos
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy: works for me (tm)
<vile_maxim> MrPiracy: err crlt tab
<nickrud> MrPiracy: give me  a sec to fire up 32bit fox
<LimCore> kane77: if you have amd64 then why not try to confirm them for mwe
<mohbana> can soemone please tell me how to install the themes for compiz please
<prince_jammys> let's try an account number
<O987987> !packages
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: does it work?
<vile_maxim> MrPiracy:  err crlt t  I'll get it out... may need another cup of coffee
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy: yes
<O987987> !packeges
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packeges - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: do you see the virtual machine with all those characters in it?
<thinman1189> what's the command to update clamAV? it won't lemme do it from the GUI unless I'm logged in as root. So does anyone know where I can find a list of clamAV commands?
<musicjock58> does anyone know if firefox 3 is stable enough to use in fiesty? i dont feel like going through and fixing a bunch of stuff. i am of the opinion if it works dont fix it. but im always up for something new
<MrPiracy> vile_maxim: lol
<Onyx> When I try to validate xml files running on my apache server, I get a warning of "Conflict between Mime Type and Document Type".  I've followed the setup steps on the reference page, but I'm still getting the same warning.  Is there something "Ubuntu-specific" that I have to do?
<pablin30_buscote> hi
<musicjock58> you cant update clam unless you are in root
<pablin30_buscote> how to upgrade kernel in ubuntu 7.10
<musicjock58> i know of no other way. ive stopped using clamav
<danbhfive> MrPiracy: a) tried the website, and it loaded.  b)  the cool stuff outside of the repos basically consists of all software out there.  My hope is that over time, those things will work better with ubuntu
<lespea> musicjock58, freshclam is used to update clamav so go:: sudo freshclam
<brobostigon> thinman1189: man clamav
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy: yes
<_Oz_> !windows developers engaging in lewd and lascivious acts
<MrPiracy> danbhfive: a..z) they are also my own hopes ;)
<prince_jammys> danbhfive: all software out there?
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: u sure you are on gutsy and firefox?
<musicjock58> am i missing something here? i thought this was an ubuntu chat
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy: yes
<musicjock58> why are we talking about microshit?
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: 32 or 64?
<danbhfive> musicjock58: firefox3 is still in beta, why would it be stable enough for anything?
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy: 32
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: cool, where did u get java from?
<musicjock58> danb, good point.
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy: apt
<chris___> it's stable enough to play with
<nickrud> MrPiracy: nope, that page doesn't load, crashes firefox. But, it's working on the sun java test site so I'd be inclined to blame the site
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: man, i am trying to do that for days now. i just cant get it to work
<mouseboyx> How do i change the dpi?
<musicjock58> well maybe i'll play with ff3 in virtual box then
<MrPiracy> nickrud: prince_jammys just said it loads on his machine
<chris___> MrPiracy: the page loaded for me
<musicjock58> i have a good running ff2 and i dont want to mess things up
<MrPiracy> nickrud: i also saw some forums when ppl say it works (oh, works also for chris___ )
<chris___> gutsy and ff
<nickrud> MrPiracy: they mention they're running 32 bit I think.
<MrPiracy> nickrud: ok, this site only offers support for IE, i even tried to install ies4linux here but i cant even get the property box in IE7 open
<chris___> yes 32bit here...
<mouseboyx> How do i change the dpi? in xorg?
<nickrud> MrPiracy: again, we're using 3d party stuff, not the ubuntu integrated stuff. That's what's supposed to approach stable in the unbuggier sense.
<MrPiracy> nickrud: i followed all the instructions to install firefox32 on my 64bits system. it is up and running but this site crashes with message "Applet tclJave notinited"
<prince_jammys> without anything from outside the repos i can:    do email, surf web, edit videos, edit images, edit sound, serve on the web, have a myqsl database, code perl and php, create vector graphics, automate web browsing, run several windows apps, etc.  so i'm not sure what you mean by "all cool software out there"
<foo> I am having this extremely strange problem. I don't know how to describe it other than when I type, it's like my keyboard is messed up. It's like some keys stick, some don't. When I type, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I've tried 3 different keyboards, and they all do the same thing. I've tried booting into the 3 different kernels in my grub list. No go... I'm on my laptop now since it's so bad (and frustrating) on my desktop. I'm going to ssh in to 
<danbhfive> prince_jammys: I like drupal,  I would never touch the package that's in the repos
<ryan__> foo, do your keys do the same if you try a live CD?
<ceil420> what's ubuntu++ called?
<musicjock58> anyone know how to get timevault to work? cant use preferences anymore
<foo> ryan__: Good call, let me try that.
<ceil420> (as opposed to Gutsy Gibbon)
<fuq> Hardy
<ceil420> cheers
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: vmware, games, zone.com, oracle (which is the database i am used to), open pst files (outlook native file, i know it doesnt have to do with gutsy, but thats the one i use)
<chris___> autofs was working this morning, on one computer... I went to set up the same share on another and it wouldn't work, and quit working on the original, I can still mount the share manually, but autofs seems to have flaked out on me, i've uninstalled, reconfigured, purged autofs and reinstalled, and cannot reconnect to my shares using autofs...  I know I'm repeating, this has got to work though....
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: i need these things for my work (except for the games, of course), and i am sure i can replace those with new ones specially designed for linux, but i am still unsure
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: oh, i forgot to mention skype, i use it a lot
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy: i see
<totzilla> not sure if this is the right place for this but ... im using firefox 2.0.0.12 on ubuntu 7.10 , sometime in the past 24 hrs i have gotten a javascript exploit that redirects igoogle.com to suresite.com . i've disabled javascript and would like to know how to purge this exploit from my system now.
<belor2> can someone tell me what to use to convert a ogg video into something that can be imported into Kino at highquality
<TtyS2> how do i add username and password in fstab for mounting a smbfs
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: so, since u must be running a full 32bits OS, i am wondering if it would be possible to follow your steps to install java from the apt to my newly added firefox32. do u think it will work?
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy: well yes, i guess overtime as people wise up to the fact the developing for linux is a smart thing to do, these problems will go away
<krim> totzilla: I don't know anything about the exploit but I can recommend the addon NoScript for Firefox. Must have.
<lespea> totzilla: try this: find ~/.firefox -type f -print0|xargs -0 grep -i "suresite"
<krim> totzilla: You can get it here https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/722
<lespea> totzilla: that should at least show you where it's at
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: i am a programmer myself (oracle, delphi, ...), but i confess that when it comes to linux, i am a complete iliterate ;)
<whabo> i need help please .. how to you scan for existing wireless networks around you .. instead of typing everything manually??? thank you ( in xubuntu) because i cant seem to find my network) can anyone shed some light?
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy: i don't know -- i did it so long ago i don't remember -- from then on it's just been updates
<totzilla> thank you krim
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy: you mean a java plugin for firefox?
<mohbana> i give up where are the themes in emerald?
<Lifeisfunny> lespea, you just ended a sentence with a preposition
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: java plugin from firefox32 i just installed on my gutsy 64. as the instructions page says, now i have two firefoxes: one 64bits and one 32bits. now i have to choose which one to load
<lespea> Lifeisfunny: has the universe started crashing yet?  What do you recommend I do??!!
<chillango> Hello! How can i use Audioscrobbler in Rhythmbox 0.9.3.1 (Xubuntu 6.06)
<krim> totzilla: NoScript and Adblock Plus makes the web a lot nicer :)
<cwillu> I just put ubuntu on a friends computer;  all his text has a red fringe on it.  He has a crt, subpixel is off (it's on greyscale font smoothing), etc
<ryan__> mohbana, it takes a little bit of doing ... you ready?
<Lifeisfunny> lespea, never mind
<ryan__> mohbana, you need to 'sudo apt-get install subversion'
<mohbana> ryan__, yes
<ryan__> then 'svn ls https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes'
<chris___> TtyS2: I've been working on this some today try http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Filesystems/Mounting_smbfs_Shares_Permanently.html
<TtyS2> thanks
<belor2> i need to convert a OGG to a HIGH quality format anyone?
<ryan__> you'll get a couple errors after it completes, just click ok on them and you should have themes
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy: check if this is relevant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<Lifeisfunny> cwillu, did you do a system update yet?
<ceil420> belor2, you can't go up in quality. data won't just magically spawn in a file just because you change it's format
<Leechzilla> Can I resize my ext3 partition using the Ubuntu install CD, or should I burn Gparted separately?
<musicjock58> soundconverter
<cwillu> belor2, I'll presume you mean a lossless codec, not a high quality codec
<lespea> Has anybody here tried the linux client for "A Tale in the Desert?"
<cwillu> Lifeisfunny, yes
<ceil420> going from 94kbps to flac won't make it sound any better
<musicjock58> in your repos
<ceil420> 94kbps mp3*
<mohbana> ryan__, thanks i am meant to 'fetch' the themes right?
<ryan__> Leechzilla, I was able to resize my ext3 using a gutsy live cd
<Cacophony> van.org
<ryan__> mohbana, yes.. subversion is the package that provides the command svn, which can fetch the themes
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: hmmm, it looks fancy, i will have a look and come back to tell u the results, thx
<belor2> cwillu sure as long as it looks good
<foo> ryan__: ok, in a live cd now. Hopefully this does something. The only real way to determine what's up is by using it.
<belor2> cwillu i also need o be able to import itinto a video editor Kino
<foo> ryan__: I did do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade yesterday... but I don't know what would break this.
<ceil420> the only way you can make digital media look or sound better is to re-rip it from the original medium in a superior format
<foo> ryan__: I do dual boot windows on this box, I could boot in there and see if I have any issues
<cwillu> belor2, if the source material is mp3 or ogg, you can't increase the quality after the fact
<foo> ryan__: So far it's looking good, I just have no idea what it could be. I've tried all 3 kernels I have... I don't know what else I could test.
<foo> ryan__: And I have ran rkhunter
<lespea> ceil420: or spend a lot of time in an audio editory running filters :P
<ceil420> heh :p
<cwillu> foo, what's the problem?
<belor2> cwillu, its great quality in the ogg i just need it to look just as good when i convert it
<mohbana> ryan__, i get an error when fetching non fpl'd themes
<cwillu> belor2, you need to avoid reencoding things as much as possible;  this probably isn't the best channel for how to do that though
<foo> cwillu: can I PM you? If I paste in the terminal it's going to flood the channel (because it separates it over different lines)
<foo> cwillu: Just PM you what I said earlier..
<cwillu> foo, pastebin it
<cwillu> !pastebin
<lespea> foo why don't you use pastebin?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lifeisfunny> mohbana, we all do and it still works just the same, but they might know something special in #Compiz-fusion
<foo> cwillu / lespea: eh, I know about pastebin. I'll just copy/paste it properly. I don't think you understan.
<foo> I am having this extremely strange problem. I don't know how to describe it other than when I type, it's like my keyboard is messed up. It's like some keys stick, some don't. When I type, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I've tried 3 different keyboards, and they all do the same thing. I've tried booting into the 3 different kernels in my grub list. No go... I'm on my laptop now since it's so bad (and frustrating) on my desktop. I'm going to ssh in to 
<foo> cwillu: ^
 * foo forgot it was in his history
<Wabbit> hi
<belor2> So, Anone have a Really good Screen recorder that sames in a wav format?
<Wabbit> how can I download a binary image file from a website
<Wabbit> ??
<cwillu> bah, one sec
<ryan__> mohbana, that error when fetching themes happened to me too
<foo> Wabbit: uh, click on it?
<ceil420> man wget
<prince_jammys> belor2: not sure about wav, but there is recordmydesktop
<jeroenimo> Wabbit: wget
<foo> Wabbit: Do you mean with command line or something?
<ryan__> but if you look in the themes list it should be there now
<Wabbit> no from a py code
<foo> py = python?
<prince_jammys> foo yes
<Wabbit> @foo yea
<foo> Wabbit: This is #ubuntu, #python would probably be better for that.
<mohbana> ok its working fine, i am a bit disappointed in that most of a themes are just vista clones
<mohbana> thanks guys
<kbrooks> Wabbit, #python, but use urllib2.urlopen("...")
<Wabbit> :)
<kbrooks> Wabbit, replace ... with the url
<cwillu> sorry foo, phone just went off, I'm reading now
<Wabbit> it wont get the file
<LimCore> why ubuntu is so full of bugs?
<foo> cwillu: np, thanks.
<belor2> Prince_jammys that what i have but i cant upload to youtube in ogg and when i convert it i get terrible quality
<ceil420> mohbana, saddens me too :(
<kbrooks> Wabbit, though you may be better suited with urllib.urlretrieve
<foo> LimCore: It's not.
<prince_jammys> belor2: sorry, i don't know then
<LimCore> foo: then why I found 2 bugs in 30 minutes
<LimCore> foo: and I find bugs daily
<cwillu> foo, can you ssh into that box?
<Lifeisfunny> LimCore, there will be a new version coming out in a couple months.
<ceil420> LimCore, report them
<mystery> ugg im drowning in the sea of failed troubleshooting
<ryan__> mohbana, if you change the theme engine to "pixmap", you can customize the window borders and decorations with your own .png files
<foo> cwillu: I just booted in a live cd like ryan said and I've been typing on it and it has been fine.
<LimCore> ceil420: I do report them
<foo> cwillu: I could ssh in, yes. I'm about to do that.
<cwillu> foo, k
<ceil420> thanks :)
<ryan__> foo, the live CD didn't have the key stuck issue?
<foo> ryan__: Correct.
<m_> hi everyone, how do i install beryl in ubuntu
<foo> ryan__: I can't imagine what kind of software issue could be borking this, though.
<Wabbit> ok can I attach a process to another ?
<foo> m_: I'd google that, there are several guides online
<cwillu> foo, sounds almost like accessibility
<ceil420> !compiz | m_
<ubotu> m_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<foo> Wabbit: With python? We already told you, please join #python.
<ryan__> foo, try adding a new user with a fresh home directory
<cwillu> foo, or some keyboard quirks got turned on
<hfmls> who uses HDMI connection? i have a laptop, with HDMI output, i want to use it so i can watch movies in my HDTV, who can help me ?!
<ryan__> foo, if the new user doesnt have the issue, then it's likely some keybinding issue
<cwillu> foo, does the keyboard work fine in a vterm?
<foo> hfmls: Can you just plug it in? It doesn't work.
<foo> ryan__: interesting, good call. I can try that.
<foo> cwillu: I was using xterm
<Lifeisfunny>  m_, try #beryl
<cwillu> foo, no, I meant ctrl+alt+f1
<mystery> anyone know where to find documentation (other than the wiki and forum) for sound trouble with a sound blaster card and vlc-dvd playback issues
<foo> cwillu / ryan__  - let me get into the actual distro now.
<spydon> How do I install .package files?
<hfmls> foo so ubuntu has no support yes for hdmi ?
<hfmls> yet
<cwillu> hfmls, it's up to the video card I'd imagine
<jrib> spydon: you avoid them.  What are you trying to install?
<foo> hfmls: hm, not sure. I don't think hdmi is anything special. It's a video card thing.
<prince_jammys> !beryl | m_
<ubotu> m_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<hfmls> yeah but i'm new in ubunt
<prince_jammys> !compiz | m_
<bluepickle> I miss beryl
<ubotu> m_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<spydon> amsn jrib
<foo> cwillu: ohh, I see what you're saying. Not sure, let me boot back into the distr.
<hfmls> can anybody help me out? i even pay if i have to :D
<ceil420> prince_jammys, t's why i directed !compiz at him a coupla minutes ago :p
<cwillu> foo, k
<Wabbit> @foo nothing py specific , just an open query , can I join process, e.g. if I start mplayer, chess also starts, if this is not the place to discuss where can I ?
<jrib> !info amsn | spydon
<ubotu> spydon: amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<help> hfmls: whats up? :(
<prince_jammys> ceil420: sorry, didnt see
<cwillu> foo, if that works, then try logging out and back in under the failsafe gnome session
<ceil420> no worries :)
<jrib> spydon: why not use Add/Remove Programs?
<spydon> jrib, that is not the newest
<foo> Wabbit: My bad, got confused. #bash might be a good one if you're not getting help here.
<hfmls> help r u a bot ?
<foo> cwillu: I was using fluxbox (btw, ryan too)
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<stemount_> hey guys
<m_> thanx everyone
<stemount_> * You have been killed by services. (collision)
<stemount_> what does this mean?
<cwillu> foo, then try logging into the normal gnome session and see if it works there
<mohbana> i am on gnome-look looking for some themes, what does emerald use beryl or compiz?
<jrib> spydon: why do you need the newest?  ubuntu releases a stable set of packages every 6 months and then provides security updates
<Wabbit> thanks peepz
<zaqwe> Could someone help me with Xorg and Fluxbox on server install of Ubuntu?
<foo> cwillu: Hm, ok, I'll try that.
<cwillu> foo, but try the control+alt+f1 thing first
<foo> cwillu: ok
 * foo still can't imagine what this is
<spydon> jrib, because they have lots of new stuff in it...
<LimCore> how to delete all settings from kmail?    rm -rf .kde/shared/apps/kmail # die bitch DIE !!!111111    do not work :(
<ryan__> mohbana, emerald is responsible for just the window decorations, not the window management itself like compiz/beryl
<LimCore> I could delete them by hand (except identity) but rm rf should work also
<ryan__> mohbana, but compiz/beryl/compiz-fusion are emerald aware
<Syxx> can someone help me install wine
<spydon> .package says that it is distro independent but I can't find a app to install them with...
<Seveas> .package files are indeed distro independent
<Seveas> they fit in the rubbish bin on all distros
<ryan__> mohbana, to initialize emerald, on a command line do 'emerald --replace & ; exit'
<spydon> Seveas, how do I install them then? :P
<cwillu> spydon, where's it from?
<Seveas> spydon, with rm
<Seveas> never use .package files
<mohbana> ryan__, thanks
<risko> hi there
<spydon> why does everybody hate .package files? :P
<cwillu> spydon, what are you trying to install?
<Seveas> spydon, because they're beyond horrible
<spydon> amsn cwillu
<Shau1> How do I get mmsh protocol to play on Totem?
<Seveas> spydon, apt-get install amsn
<spydon> Seveas, hehe ok
<Seveas> !info amsn | spydon
<ubotu> spydon: amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<cwillu> spydon, they're a good way of breaking things, and they're not remotely standard
<spydon> Seveas, that is not the one with tcl/tk8.5
<Seveas> !info amsn hardy
<ubotu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97+final-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 3430 kB, installed size 11312 kB
<risko> i am bored, I have nothing to play and i am sick and tired... what should i do?
<Seveas> risko, apt-get install xmoto
<ceil420> browse usenet?
<cwillu> spydon, their page has an ubuntu download
<Seveas> ceil420, bored, not tired of life ;)
<lespea> risko: enemy territory
<ceil420> rofl  :p
<spydon> Get it from the xmoto.tuxfamily.org risko...
<spydon> the other one is very old
<risko> i am not runing linux now.....
<spydon> and is not compitable with new levels
<foo> cwillu: ok, in vterm 1 now.
<cwillu> foo, and the keyboard works?
<foo> cwillu: so far it looks good, no issues. /me talks to himself to test it
<Seveas> risko, grab xmoto for windows from that site spydon gave
<Seveas> spydon, I have backports :)
<foo> cwillu: it's hard to tell, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.
<cwillu> heh
<spydon> cwillu, but its with the old package isn't it?
<foo> cwillu: It seems to be ok now, though.
<foo> Let me get into X and try talking like this
<cwillu> foo, okay, flip back to gdm (alt+f7)
<cwillu> foo, try the failsafe gnome session
<foo> cwillu: /me nods. Ok, back in it. So far so good. /me opens up some terms and types
<Badpenguin86> Anyone know a link to a concise, clear tutorial on agere modems?
<MrObvious> foo: Welcome!
<risko> it seems like Elastomania...
<spydon> risko, it is like elastomania, but better ;)
<Seveas> risko, that's intentional :)
<OasisGames> Hey, does the Kensington Bluetooth USB Adapter 2.0 work with any of the Linux drivers? I've Google'd and came up with nothing.
<foo> cwillu: ok, just switched to fluxbox, mouse is skipping around a little. I just opened a term and X froze
<cwillu> OasisGames, do you know what chipset it has?
<Liono> my kubuntu os is like some one raped it. some apps dont run some times. i open them and they make me wait for 10 hours. i see the perfomrance monitor and there are 4 or 5 or apps of same name e.g kopate. are "sleeping"      the os is slow and with errors. whats wrong
<MrObvious> foo: Long time no see. :p
<foo> MrObvious: ha
<Seveas> Liono, for starters you might want to watch your language
<risko> ok i am downloading it now
<foo> cwillu: heh, I let it sit for a second... and xterms kept opening .. .like I was holding the shortcut down to open them or something
<belor2> Whast the Version of ubuntu that someone made that comes with Video and sound stuff installed?
<Liono> Seveas english is not my native
<Seveas> Liono, and I'd recommend #kubuntu for kubuntu problems
<foo> cwillu: I was ssh'd in so I killed them
<cwillu> foo, did you do the failsafe gnome session?
<foo> cwillu: I'll try gnome
<Shau1> How to run mmsh protocol in Totem?
<Seveas> Liono, I meant avoid things like 'raped'.
<Liono> Seveas kubuntu and ubuntu are same excpet kde
<prince_jammys> !ubuntustudio | belor2
<ubotu> belor2: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<MrObvious> foo: So you're using Ubuntu? Surprise!
<risko> can someone tell me a joke?
<foo> MrObvious: haha, been using it. Hm, where do I know you from? #lfd?
<cwillu> risko, --> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> Liono, I know that but the people in #kubuntu know more about the kde side
<foo> risko: err, this is #ubuntu. We have other discussion going on. Google for jokes.
<hfmls> if i connect hdmi to tv, what do i have to do to watch image in tv ?!
<foo> hfmls: Try it and see
<hfmls> in ubuntu
<MrObvious> foo: And #mandriva and #sos, basically anywhere Hawk is.
<Liono> Seveas is that avoidance a channel rule?
<Pricey> hfmls, it doesn't work like that...
<foo> MrObvious: ahhh, right. Those were the days
<Seveas> !guidelines > Liono
<hfmls> how does it work Pricey
<Badpenguin86> Anyone know a link to a concise, clear tutorial on agere modems?
<risko> guys, you dont have any feeling with sick,tired and bored boy...
<foo> cwillu: ok, in failsafe. I don't know if this is gnome, though
<Pricey> hfmls, oh wait sorry i read it the wrong way, ignore me please :)
<hfmls> ok
<hfmls> os what do i have to do to see image in myv with hdmi
<Pricey> hfmls, have you tried system > administratino > screens and graphics
 * bascule can't help to remember #lfd
<foo> bascule: hm, you remember #lfd?
<foo> cwillu: looks fine. so something is wrong with fluxbox?
<hfmls> it shows 3 screens Pricey
<Seveas> risko, correct. If you're sick, go to a doctor, if you're bored, get a life. If you have a probelm with ubuntu, come here :)
<MrObvious> foo: I'm on Vista now but just idling in here because I have a channel set up for a hangout for a site I visit. I had Ubuntu on here but my laptop has a button to wipe out the hard drive (seriously) and I needed some Vista practice (which I'm hating even more than XP), but I'm probably gonna set up a dualboot and make Linux the default.
<cwillu> foo, could be, could still be something in the gnome-settings though (trust me here :p)
<ryan__> foo, have you looked inside System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts to see if there's anything funny in there?
<cwillu> foo, log out, log back in to the standard gnome session
<bascule> foo: yes, fell out with hawkwind, never went back
<foo> cwillu: I don't use gnome, why would that be the problem?
<ryan__> foo, or maybe in some compiz key bindings?
<cwillu> foo, it shares settings
<foo> ryan__: no, but I never added anything funny. I've been using this box with dapper for years with fluxbox.
<foo> cwillu: gotcha
<foo> ryan__: no compiz, fluxbox only.
<MrObvious> bascule: You too eh?
<HyperDevil> hi guys, i have a Gbit network and running a local ftp server...... is 18.8 MegaByte a second a good transfer speed?
<foo> ryan__ / cwillu: This literally broke overnight.
<risko> Seveas: its a great manual to life :)
<Seveas> HyperDevil, it sure ain't bad.
<silent> is there a linux command to list running daemons/servers?
<ceil420> i just installed fluxbox on 14 Feb, to celebrate my year's anniversary on linux :p
<risko> *for
<Liono> are there any apps or ways to make messed up kubuntu os good?
<Seveas> silent, ps aux
<ryan__> foo, how did adding a new user turn out?
<bascule> MrObvious: he was an intolerant narrow-minded idiot, and that's all there was to it
<cwillu> HyperDevil, it's probably pretty close to what your harddrive can actually push
<foo> ryan__: let me get into fluxbox and try that /me does
<HyperDevil> Seveas: what is theoretical gbit speed? max
<silent> Seveas, i was looking for something a little more specific
<splendidjim> hi I wanted to to upgrade my system and all I got back was: Bus error (core dumped)sen... 0%
<splendidjim>  what does that mean?
<bascule> MrObvious: i also found him particularly lame :)
<HyperDevil> cwillu: i have a raid 5 1.5 TB
<MrObvious> bascule: Oh, Hawk...right.
<Shau1>  GStreamer plugins for mms, wavpack, quicktime, musepack  This codec does not seem to load right on the pc, any ideas why?
<cwillu> HyperDevil, and on the other end?
<HyperDevil> cwillu: 1x WD Raptor 74GB 10.000 RPM
<Seveas> silent, read the manpage for ps and find processes you don't own -- those are the daemons.
<cwillu> HyperDevil, I meant, either end of the connection could be the bottleneck in this case
<L3ttuc3> is there any reason why the same hardware would give me lower volume of sound in linux than on windows xp?
<Seveas> L3ttuc3, open alsamixer, turn up the volume
<cwillu> L3ttuc3, check the pcm output
<prince_jammys> Liono: what is wrong with your kubuntu?
<cwillu> volume controls
<HyperDevil> cwillu: that is true, do you know the theoretical max speed for gbit?
<cwillu> HyperDevil, ~150mB/s
<L3ttuc3> Seveas cwillu when all the volumes are on maximum is what i meant. in comparison, on xp, it is louder.
<HyperDevil> cwillu: 150 MegaBytes a sec ?
<cwillu> yes
<silent> L3ttuc3, you're probably missing a mixer control, make sure you have them all enabled and play with them
<krim> Liono: If you want help you'll have to learn how to ask proper questions.
<Liono> prince_jammys slow. apps errorrs. not responding. black screen at boot (before kde starts) well it doesnt starts some times
<Liono> krim ^
<Shau1> The playback of this movie requires a MMSH protocol source plugin which is not installed.
<Seveas> cwillu, neh, you'll never reach that with gigabit
<L3ttuc3> silent they are all there. and there is no output gain either.
<ryan__> L3ttuc3, sound cards are controlled through a mix of gains, some control the main and some are pcm, and windows probably adjusts in a way that ubuntu does different
<cwillu> Seveas, he was just asking the theoretical limit
<foo> ryan__: ok, made another user and booted into fluxbox, no go.
<prince_jammys> Liono: wow, everything busted
<foo> ryan__: looks like the same thing.
<Seveas> cwillu, 128 is the theoretical limit if you ignore all protocol overhead
<prince_jammys> Liono: has it always been this way?
<cwillu> Seveas, ah, that's the number I was looking for :p
<L3ttuc3> ryan__ uh yes, i was wondering if it would be possible to tweak it so it would give me a little more volume. im using alsa, with realtek's HD chipset.
<Seveas> and protocol overhead can't be ignored :)
<cwillu> shush
<cwillu> I ignore it all the time :p
<HyperDevil> ;)
<silent> L3ttuc3, try gamix, it has a lot of options
<mohbana> hey guys ive noticed people also customise the panels on the top and bottom how do i do that?
<krim> Liono: Have you checked if your hardware is supported?
<L3ttuc3> ryan__ there just aren't more settings to those mixers.
<czr> HyperDevil, if your 1.5 TiB RAID5 is some d-link or other cheap "storage box", you'll get clipped under 20 MiB/sec sustained
<Seveas> !themes | mohbana
<ubotu> mohbana: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ceil420> ...
<L3ttuc3> silent hmm... give me a second then.
<czr> HyperDevil, theoretical max of gig network is over 120 MiB/sec, but you'll never reach it.
<brophat> I listen to a youtube video, then I want to stream a radio show from a web page that uses xmms and I get the pop up msg "please check that soundcard is configured properly ...." and what I have to always do is close all my browser windows and go back to the streaming radio web page and it works. Is there a way so that I don't have to keep doing this annoying process of having to close all browser windows etc.. ?
<ceil420> i demand that www.xfce-look.org be added to that
<ceil420> (plz)
<HyperDevil> czr: it is a 4x 500GB WD Linux software raid on a quad core intel CPU
<mohbana> !themes > mohbana
<foo> ryan__ / cwillu : I just let the computer sit, it froze and several aaaaaaa's were printed in xterm... then all of a sudden dozens of xterms started popping up. err. this is frustrating and makes no sense unless I hit some bug with fluxbox in the recent update ++ upgrade for dapper.
<Seveas> HyperDevil, raid1, raid0?
<HyperDevil> Seveas: Raid 5 with 2 hot-spares
<orochi_> I've found that compiz messes up some fullscreen opengl things...like the brightness settings in games, and occasionally gnome-screensaver will actually start running even if you're in the middle of playing one :/
<Liono> krim it was fine at fresh install
<czr> HyperDevil, ah, better chances then. you could get 750 Mbps quite easily with that. so that'll be just under 100 MiB/sec.
<Liono> Pricey ^
<foo> ryan__ / cwillu : I'mk going to try to get into gnome / kde and see how it is
<cwillu> foo, anything show up in /var/log/{syslog kern.log messages} ?
<Seveas> HyperDevil, check your maximum write speed locally. disk will be your bottleneck
<silent> orochi_, that's why you don't use compiz
<ryan__> foo, i'd suspect a wet keyboard if it weren't for the fact that a vterm and live cd doesnt have the issue - so I'm stumped too
<czr> HyperDevil, wrt the network, don't know about the raid5 implementation.
<HyperDevil> Seveas: how can i check that easely?
<orochi_> silent: Well I don't, not at the moment anyway ;> I'd like to but maybe when it's more stable
<krim> Liono: When and why did it change?
<foo> ryan__: Gotcha. I've tried 3 keyboards, and physically broke one of them ... which I guess was now good (and it was my favorite). err, this is frustrating.
<Seveas> HyperDevil, use dd to write 100mb of /dev/null to disk and time that
<L3ttuc3> silent hmm that gamix thing is a little messy.
<foo> cwillu: let me play around in gnome and see if I notice the problem, then that narrows it down to fluxbox
<Pricey> Liono, what?
<L3ttuc3> silent isn't it a frontent for something like alsamixer or something anyway?
<HyperDevil> Seveas: dd if=/dev/zero bs=1024 of=testfile count=100 ???
<Liono> Pricey  it was fine at fresh install
<prince_jammys> Pricey: i think he meant me
<Seveas> HyperDevil, that's 100k
<ryan__> foo, it has to be a bad package somewhere.. new user didnt work - rules out configuration issues, and you know it's not physical issue w/ keyboard either
<HyperDevil> Seveas: 1000? then?
<Shau1> An error occurred The playback of this movie requires a MMSH protocol source plugin which is not installed.  Any ideas why the codecs will not load into Totem?
<prince_jammys> Liono: at what point did it start getting messed up?
<foo> ryan__: right. Is there an apt history to see what was upgraded in an apt-get upgrade
<foo> ?
<Seveas> HyperDevil, time dd if=/dev/zero of=testfile bs=1M count=100
<HyperDevil> Seveas: give me a second to run that :)
<Seveas> heh, 100M still hits your caches, try a few GB
<HyperDevil> Seveas: 104857600 bytes (105 MB) copied, 0.20418 seconds, 514 MB/s
<Liono> prince_jammys in the middle
<prince_jammys> Liono: after installing something?
<bascule> HyperDevil: what is that?
<Liono> prince_jammys i install many things
<HyperDevil> bascule: raid 5 test
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<prince_jammys> Liono: from outside the repos?
<HyperDevil> Seveas: i will try 1000
<bascule> HyperDevil: that is exceptionally quick!
<Liono> prince_jammys just too many games
<HyperDevil> seveas: 1048576000 bytes (1.0 GB) copied, 3.63072 seconds, 289 MB/s
<Liono> prince_jammys just too many games from repos
<brophat> can anyone help me with my question?
<rsk> dunno
<foo> brophat: ask and be patient, if someone knows, they will answer.
<Shau1> :) Gee thanks for all the help...bye!
<prince_jammys> Liono: like right now for example --- what's wrong with your box right now?
<lespea> perhaps instead of /dev/zero you could use /dev/urandom ?
<HyperDevil> bascule: 4x WD 500GB software raid 5, with 2 hot spares
<Seveas> HyperDevil, try several GB, depending on your memory this may still largelit hit your cache
<brophat> foo i already asked it
<HyperDevil> seveas: trying again ;)
<foo> brophat: Then be patient :)
<rxKaffee> is anyone familiar with the creation of gutsy's php5-cli binary? is it created as a cgi bin? I seem to be getting getcwd() results that indicate it was not compiled as cli version
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys
<brophat> after watching a youtube or google video, xmms cannot stream audio because it says the soundcard is busy.
<cwillu> foo, I need to run, gl with it though!
<Drk_Guy> I have a question, why Cedega spits out i dont have 3d hw acceleration, if compiz-fusion works liek a charm
<Drk_Guy> *like
<foo> cwillu: thanks
<L3ttuc3> silent no more settings in gamix than in alsamixer, than in the usual one i get with gnome.
<silent> L3ttuc3, you sure? maximize the window
<L3ttuc3> silent 100% sure.
<foo> ryan__: I am pretty sure I'm seeing the same issues in gnome too. I'm going to boot into fluxbox and hope I see something in the logs
<angelone1> ciao
<Lifeisfunny> brophat, I had a problem with youtube yesterday and couldn't play anything til I emptied the cache folder in .mozilla
<L3ttuc3> silent i have an input gain (only available via alsamixer and the gnome's own), not on gamix, but that's for inputs. does not help me with sound volumes.
<silent> L3ttuc3, you could always try compiling alsa from source, some times it enables certain new features
<HyperDevil> seveas :8165261312 bytes (8.2 GB) copied, 172.06 seconds, 47.5 MB/s
<brophat> Lifeisfunny that is not my problem
<HyperDevil> seveas: slower now
<L3ttuc3> silent uh oh. i always try to avoid compiling stuff...
<Lifeisfunny> brophat, I know, it was my problem
<Drk_Guy> I have a question, why Cedega spits out i dont have 3d hw acceleration, if compiz-fusion works like a charm
<silent> L3ttuc3, alsa's really the only thing I compile
<foo> ryan__: Feb 16 11:58:30 blitz kdm_greet[24621]: Internal error: memory corruption detected
<foo> ryan__: RAM gone bad?
<L3ttuc3> silent the xp drivers also offer me things llike an equaliser, i take it that's software-based too?
<foo> ryan__: That would probably explain this. I can easily get into memtest.
<brophat> after watching a youtube or google video, i.e. a flash program, xmms does not work until I close all the browsers because it says the soundcard is busy.
<silent> L3ttuc3, yes
<L3ttuc3> silent i wish alsa implemented all that. anyways. thanks. there had been some improvement when i installed pulseaudio, but that broke other things with sound, so i had to take it off.
<brophat> anyone know of a way to get xmms working without having to close all browser windows?
<foo> ryan__: I have a dozen of those messages, just grepped syslog.
<Andeh> um
 * cwillu wins (but is gone for real now)
<Andeh> Hi. I installed Gutsy, and... it doesn't recognise my usb stick
<david> any special stick?
<silent> L3ttuc3, if you're doing a lot of customization you might want to compile the latest alsa, just to make sure you have all the available features. There could be some dependencies from sound programs on said features
<silent> it really isn't all that difficult
<Andeh> david: Nope. And it worked fine before.
<david> I haven't had trouble with any stick at all (or phone for that matter :) )
<foo> cwillu: how do you win?
<Andeh> lol
<Andeh> me neither
<silent> L3ttuc3, I can guide you throught the compile if you want
<Andeh> maybe if I reboot ?
<Andeh> shouldnt really have anything to do with that
<david> dmesg?
<maverique> can somebody help me, i tryed to install the ubuntu 7.10, after that *restart* it told me that for better performance i should install non free drivers, what i did for my graphics card* nv gf 6200* and since then *after reboot* he's switching off my screen before login. can anyone give me a hint what to do?
<foso> rhthymbox just quit playing, i get a red symbol next to each song i try to click on, it was just working, any idea whats up?
<L3ttuc3> silent it's ok, i'll sit that one out, and wait for hardy to become stable. i'd mainly use sound for movies, but im not exactly watching a lot of movies recently, so not a big problem. just thought i'd try fixing it if not a lot of hassle while i had some time.
<david> maverique: you get closed from the session?
<L3ttuc3> silent i'll bear what you said in mind though, in case i feel like compiling it, if i have any problems i might look you up.
<prince_jammys> maverique: you have a black screen between the boot menu and when you login?
<silent> L3ttuc3, it's really not a hassle at all, I don't know why some people think compiling is a complex procedure
<silent> takes as much work as installing the package
<L3ttuc3> silent didn't say complex. hehe. just hassle.
<maverique> after he showed me the loading bar i get blackscreen and monitor goes to standby
<maverique> so at he login i can't see what i am doing
<silent> L3ttuc3, it wont cause any inconsistencies with packages either, you can still move up to hardy afterward, I don't see why you wouldn't try this
<O987987> when i tryed to install the package manually it tries to download other .deb files from the net, i have thoese files locally that it tries to download. i dont have internet acc
<eth01> hiya :)
<O987987> access
<peppe> hi! I've a strange problem, at boot time my hard disk gets detected by ide_generic and not by via82cxxx (which is loaded later). this makes impossible for me to use dma etc. is there a way to fix this? (apart from rip off ide_generic from the initrd :)
<bluefoxx> i keep getting theres an update for intel video hardware but i don't have any intel video parts on my computer, i use an nvidia card and my mobo chipset is via
<bluefoxx> should i install the update?
<silent> peppe, make via start first?
<L3ttuc3> silent i dont like risk. it ain't exactly broke, just not working optimally. so im not going to try fixing it now. i've got everything working as i want. had to reinstall everything related to sound to get it working properly after i messed with pulseaudio from the repos.
<O987987> how to i installed multiple packages?
<O987987> mually
<O987987> manually
<maverique> lol
<peppe> silent: how? it's in the initrd
<O987987> with no internet access
<bluefox83> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<maverique> i tryed to blinbd log in now my screen is working again...
<Hilikus> hey guys, whats the ubuntu way to do a mysqldump? when i do sudo mysqldump it complains that user root doesnt have access. should i be using root or debian-sys-maint?
<O987987> any1?
<silent> peppe, change the runlevel
<foo> Hilikus: There is no "ubuntu way" ... that's the way you do it.
<silent> but that could screw things up
<Seveas> Hilikus, when installing mysql, it asked you what the password for root in mysql should be
<Hilikus> foo so whats debian-sys-maint for if its just the regular way
<Seveas> Hilikus, mysqldump -uroot -p
<Seveas> and give it the pass you set when installing mysql
<prince_jammys> maverique see if this applies:    http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=682691
<foo> Hilikus: Not sure about debian-sys-maint .. but Seveas is right, put the root password.
<Hilikus> Seveas i have the pass, problem is, im runnig it from a script, and i dont want to have the pass in plain text in the script
<Seveas> Hilikus, put it in ~/.my.cnf
<peppe> silent: what am I supposed to fix by changing runlevel?
<donsmouse> i need some help please
<foso> im getting import errors when i tried to reload my library,  it says either the file is encrypted or the mime type cant be identified, not my mp3s  or my ogg's
<prince_jammys> !help | donsmouse
<ubotu> donsmouse: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<silent> peppe, not running level, change when the module is loaded
<prince_jammys> !helpme | donsmouse
<ubotu> donsmouse: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Hilikus> Seveas ok, ill try that
<peppe> silent: that happens in the initrd, and I've no control upon that
<Hilikus> do you guys run automatic backups from root or a special backup user??
<bluefox83> ok, i am having an issue with my sound, when i plug in my headphones into my laptop, the speakers keep playing, and i can't find anything that mentions headphones in the volume control preferences....
<silent> L3ttuc3, ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.16.tar.bz2
<Darkmystere_> How can i add Backtrack 3 Beta to my dual boot between windows and Ubuntu?
<Seveas> !pm | donsmouse
<ubotu> donsmouse: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Skfarek> why syncml plugin has been removed from multisync package since v0.82-7 ?
<pr0gr4mm3r> bluefox, go into your mixer options and look for an option called "Line Jack Sense"
<Ashfire908> hello. i recently changed how the internet on my network works, and the shared dialup is now running on another computer. now the server which used to be the system with the connection on it is now not and i can't connect to the website hosted on it from the web. is there a way to make everything not going to the new gateway itself go to the server directly?
<Seveas> Darkmystere_, ask backtrack
<donsmouse> i am using gusty gibson and im trying to install linux k7 using the command line and synaptic but it's not found, so what do i do?
<Beryllium> hack the gibson!
<donsmouse> what do you mean?
<Beryllium> it's gibbon, not gibson
<Beryllium> so I made a reference to the movie 'Hackers'
<rsk> dermoth: there's no k7 anymore
<Seveas> donsmouse, there is no linux k7 image in gutsy.
 * maverique now tryes the fix...
<O987987> how to i installed multiple packages? with no internet but i do have the .deb files
<rsk> donsmouse: it's a general image now
<bluefox83> pr0gr4mm3r, where is that? i can't find it anywhere...
<Seveas> donsmouse, install the 'linux-generic' package, that's what you need. It's installed by default even :)
<donsmouse> ok i was trying to improve my system performance
<donsmouse> i read on a post that linux k7 would improve performance for amd athlon systems
<maverique> ok let's see whart happens
<joanki> anyone know the command to login to xchat?
<Seveas> donsmouse, 'i read on a post' is 'i read crap' -- stick to ubuntu documentation (http://help.ubuntu.com)
<O987987> any1?
<bluefoxx> i keep getting theres an update for intel video hardware but i don't have any intel video parts on my computer, i use an nvidia card and my mobo chipset is via
<bluefoxx> should i install the update?
<bluefox83> joanki, to start xchat from terminal, it's just "xchat"
<Ashfire908> is there some sort of iptables or route changes i need to make?
<peppe> O987987: dpkg -i file1.deb file2.deb ...
<joanki> nm i got it
<pr0gr4mm3r> bluefox, open your mixer by double clicking the speaker on the notification tray; click on edit -> preferences, and see if there is any option there for sensing the headphone jack
<O987987> THNX
<donsmouse> ok thanks guys
<jay> anybody want to tell me how to make an ISO out of a DVD in my drive?
<peppe> bluefoxx: install them and forget :)
<maverique> and now anyone tell me how i can set the res and frequenzy for the logon screen so i don't get eyecancer on it hehe
<O987987> PEPPE, nothing before dpkg when i type in terminal?
<bluefox83> pr0gr4mm3r, nope...
<filthpig> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mohbana> !songbird > mohbana
<bluefox83> this laptop has 2 headphone jacks too
<mohbana> !soundbird > mohbana
<bluefoxx> bluefox83, being a hardware guy i belive that the problem may be the jack itself, most of the time for a headphone jack to cut off the speakers it has to have a tiny switch in it, which is disabled when the headphones are inserted, opening the circuit from the speakers and re-routing it to the headphones. nice name BTW ;)
<O987987> sudo apt install dpkg -i file1.deb file2.deb ...?
<O987987> is that wrong?
<bluefoxx> peppe, but will it screw up my system at all?
<bluefox83> bluefoxx, thanks, it's my cherokee name + my birth year :)
<peppe> O987987: yes, of course. sudo dpkg -i files
<bluefoxx> bluefox83, i make my own audio equipment.
<maverique> hmm i need the 3D speedup here so i have to live with the black logon screen
<bluefox83> bluefoxx, and i was using the headphones that came with the laptop
<O987987> ok thnx
<peppe> bluefoxx: I don't think so (may be you've just many video drivers installed)
<peleg> does anyone knows what "ttf2tfm" command should be, or when can I find it?
<johnficca> how do I get a java.jar file to autostart?
<Andeh> Hi. I want to run my existing windows install under Gutsy. I know VMWare server can do this, but suddenly VMWare isn't in the repos anymore. What's the easiest way to get it?
<Seveas> !find ttf2tfm
<peppe> jay: k9copy, dvdbackup, k3b...
<bluefoxx> bluefox83, ok, well then it must have a sensor switch in it and it would have been detected by the drivers for the product in windows
<bluefox83> since alsa doesn't recognize that there are headphones on this laptop, i think i should likely do the alsa-config thing to make it re-sense everything...
<PaPaFD> Have a dual boot system XP and Gutsy on same drive I know it is possible to shrink the XP partition Is there a way to add the free space that would create to the Gutsy Install
<peleg> it is something about true type fonts, and I should run it, but I get "command not found"...
<ubotu> File ttf2tfm found in freetype1-tools
<Seveas> Andeh, vmware server exists in the canonical partner repo at archive.canonical.com
<peleg> Seveas: were you trying the bot?
<pr0gr4mm3r> bluefoxx: Yes, most machines do that on a hardware level.  I have a Compaq Evo that doesn't do it at the hardware level, but it has that option that allows it to sense it in the mixer.
<peleg> oh, thanks.
<Seveas> peleg, yes and it answered :)
<peleg> :-)
<angelus_> hey all
<Andeh> Seveas: Thanks! Found it
<johnficca> do I type java -jar /some/jar/file.jar in the autostart gui?
<bluefox83> how do i make alsa go through it's whole sensing thing?
<jay> peppe: thanks, i'll take a look at them
<bluefoxx> bluefox83, i know that this machine will not cut off speakers if i plug in headphones in the front, so i plug my speakers into a plug that is controlled by a light switch
<akafurious> hey bluefox
<jay> exit
<cheesypieces> guys, is there a key combination i can press to change workspaces? i'm thinking sort of similar to alt-tab
<peppe> ctrl tab?
<bluefox83> !alsa-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa-config - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> dang
<bluefoxx> cheesypieces, super+tab?
<nickrud> cheesypieces: clt-alt-right/left arrows
<bluefox83> i don't remember how to get alsa to go through it's entire setup
<cheesypieces> nickrud: thats it, thanks
<brobostigon> cheesypieces: ctrl + alt + right arrow / left arrow, i think
<L3ttuc3> silent thanks for the link.
<filthpig> WHY is it so much trouble to install dvds? :(
<bluefoxx> bluefox83, i recall using alsacong, but that was on my laptop, which is too old to run ubuntu at the moment[puppy linux + 3 gig hdd]
<Davinator_> I am still having wireless network troubles, is there someone willing to help me troubleshoot for a little while?
<bluefoxx> bluefox83, try this dpkg-reconfigure alsa
<bruenig> Davinator_: what happens when you do iwlist scan
<pr0gr4mm3r> bluefox*, reconfiguring the alsa-base package might do something
<brobostigon> filthpig: what do you mean, install dvds??
<filthpig> eh
<silent> L3ttuc3, "tar xvf alsa<tab>" "cd alsa<tab>" "sudo apt-get install build-essential" "./configure" "make" "sudo make install"
<filthpig> no
<filthpig> haha
<mike_> hey guys i just got a server up and running with ubuntu 7.10, is there a way that i can kill the gui to save resources for right now
<filthpig> dvd read support
<clocKwize> when i try 2 install ubuntu it says it cant mount the cd
<Seveas> mike_, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<clocKwize> but it boots from it
<brobostigon> filthpig: to read dvds , i mean play dvds all you need is vlc and libdvdcss2
<mike_> seveas: thanks do you know if i can do that in putty
<Seveas> you can
<bluefoxx> mike_, install with the alternate install, it allows for a dui-less setup
<mike_> nvm i'll just try it
<angelus_> hey all.
<mike_> hi
<rmorgan> sup
<silent> clocKwize, do a hash check on the cd
<angelus_> i'm using xubuntu and i had to rebuilt alsa-drivers to get sound working on this box
<filthpig> brobostigon, well, yes, and add extra repos and all
<clocKwize> might it be coz i burned it onto a dvd?
<angelus_> but then for some wierd reason there's still no system sound
<angelus_> any ideas?
<bluefoxx> bluefox83, did it work?
<brobostigon> filthpig: medibuntu
<bluefox83> bluefoxx, not yet...
<MC_Lightning> hi ppl
<MC_Lightning> or boas pessoal
<filthpig> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<MC_Lightning> is this pt or en?
<Seveas> !pt | MC_Lightning
<MC_Lightning> seems en
<ubotu> MC_Lightning: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bluefoxx> lol, forgot to log in fully
<MC_Lightning> $ubuntu-pt
<bluefox83> bluefoxx, nothing happened at all...
<MC_Lightning> #ubuntu-pt
<Seveas> MC_Lightning, type this: /join #ubuntu-pt
<prince_jammys> MC_Lightning: click on it
<MC_Lightning> it's done
<MC_Lightning> anyone knows how to activate surround sound in ubuntu 7.10?
<MC_Lightning> i'm new to this..and don't know
<rsk> MC_Lightning: mplayer with -channels 6 should work
<bluefoxx> bluefox83, sorrey to hear that, i hoped it would work. other than opening up your laptop and modifeying the circuitry for the audio, i dont know...not something for the less than skilled with a soldering iron to do XD
<MC_Lightning> i have a creative sound blaster live 24 bit 7.1
<prince_jammys> MC_Lightning: doesn't appear in the mixer?
<bluefox83> this is a brand spankin new laptop, there is no way in hell i'm opening it up >.>
<MC_Lightning> no..
<MC_Lightning> it doesnt appear the name of sound card
<lama> hi mighty ubuntu people, my friend has messed up with GSTREAMER and now alsa works, but gst-inspect does not show alsasink at all, what shoul I do?
<afancy> HI, I am new to Ubuntu
<krim> Need recommendation for good webcam that'll work with aMSN. Price shouldn't be higher than 30€ (about $50)
<MC_Lightning> but it appears LFE/Center or Rear channels..but no sound come out of the
<MC_Lightning> m
<afancy> I have download and *.ISO, how to install it?
<MC_Lightning> only the front channels work
<belor2> i need help with apache2
<bluefoxx> bluefox83, i dont blame you...i opened up mine, but its a 1998 thinkpad that was 100% dead before i worked my magic on it
<pr0gr4mm3r> bluefox83, when you go to your Volume Control Preferences, do you see any "Sense" switches?  I have that option both on my laptop and desktop (with internal speaker)
<bluefox83> i still find it odd that headphone selection does not show up at all in my volume control
<lama> 2afancy: burn is to CD
<lama> afancy: burn it as ISO to CD
<bluefox83> pr0gr4mm3r, nope, i have master, pcm, capture, an digital...that's it
<lbakalinsky> I'm currently compiling the default Ubuntu kernel to 2.6.24.2 And am getting messages similar to the folowing: In file included from drivers/net/ne2.c:73:
<lbakalinsky> include/linux/mca-legacy.h:12:2: warning: #warning "MCA legacy - please move your driver to the new sysfs api"
<belor2> !apache2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<afancy> hi, How to install it without burn CD?
<bluefoxx> bluefox83, check the preferences
<bluefox83> bluefoxx...i did
<bluefox83> that's where i found them
<afancy> i dont have CD
<prince_jammys> !iso  | afancy
<ubotu> afancy: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bruenig> Davinator_: talk in the channel
<bruenig> !pm | Davinator_
<ubotu> Davinator_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<MC_Lightning> how can i make the creative sound blaster live 24bit 7.1 work with 5.1?
<MC_Lightning> it only plays 2.0 sound
<prince_jammys> afancy: first create a directory that will be your "mountpoint"
<magick> I'm trying to have my mounted drives appear on my desktop/"computer" pane and only the samba fs is showing up. All 3 NTFS drives are only accessible via /mnt. Any ideas?
<prince_jammys> afancy: then do the above
<afancy> how to??
<Davinator_> bruenig & ubotu, sorry for that... I'll ask my question again
<belor2> Anyone here use Apche2, im having issues
<prince_jammys> afancy: how to what
<weltschmerz> how can i set the order that my sound cards are loaded in?  they keep toggling.
<rmorgan> belor2: what's the issue?
<pr0gr4mm3r> bluefox83, how many devices do you see under File -> Change Device?
<afancy> I have only Linux participation in hardisk
<afancy> how to install it?
<belor2> rmorgan, i cant find the config file
<bluefox83> pr0gr4mm3r, same ones
<prince_jammys> afancy: you want to mount and iso file, correct?
<Davinator_> I am having network issues with my wmp54gs card.  I've installed the drivers using ndiswrapper so the driver can work
<cox377> hello all, i'm trying to access webpage with java, however it states applet not intialized, i've tried swiftfox/firefox/epiphany i'm running jave version 1.7 under ubuntu, however on another ubuntu which appears to be all the same it works fine.
<prince_jammys> afancy *a
<afancy> I want to install it
<dgjones> magick, try changing the mount point from /mnt to /media, mount points in /media appear on the desktop, if they're mounted in /mnt, i don't think they do
<Indiadev_Techie> afancy: ???
<Davinator_> I can't see the network at all though, and I'm not certain that my card is working properly
<bluefox83> pr0gr4mm3r, wait, i have 2, alsa and oss
<atcla> j linux
<afancy> now in my computer, there is a Fedora 8, and Winxp. I want to replace Fedora with Ubuntu
<prince_jammys> afancy: i assume by installing it you mean putting it in your file system
<prince_jammys> afancy: oh, you don't have ubuntu installed
<huff3r> has the xorg update broken anybody's video, this time around?
<magick> dgjones, but /mnt/samba shows up
<krim> magnetron: thanks
<afancy> i want to install ubuntu, as Fedora 8 is unstable
<pr0gr4mm3r> bluefox83, i think you probably have the wrong device selected, change to the other ones and see what switched you can see in the preferences
<belor2> rmorgan: i cant find the config file
<afancy> Fedora 8 always crashed
<bluefoxx> afancy, on the ubuntu livecd delete the paritition with fedore and install ubuntu into the now-empty paritition
<prince_jammys> afancy:  then disregard the above, i thought you wanted something different --- i do not know how to install ubuntu without a cd
<afancy> i dont have CD
<Indiadev_Techie> afancy: is it does crash very often...
<afancy> yes
<Indiadev_Techie> afancy: ubuntu cd ???
<afancy> very often
<afancy> yes.
<bluefox83> pr0gr4mm3r, i looked through both, and there are no options for headphones, period
<afancy> I just download ubuntu
<dgjones> magick, i'm not sure then, i find if i mount via /media they appear on the desktop, if i mount via /mnt they don't appear, can't suggest anything else to try
<Davinator_> what steps can I take to troubleshoot my wireless card?
<bluefox83> pr0gr4mm3r, this is the first time i've ever had this issue with a ubuntu installation...
<bluefoxx> afancy, download and burn a 1.70 livecd iso and burn it with some windows cdmaker program or order a free cd or two
<Indiadev_Techie> afancy: then burn it on a cd n install it....
<pr0gr4mm3r> bluefox83, it won't have "headphones" in the options, it will be something like "Line Jack Sense" or something with "Sense" in it
<BOZG> What's a good mpg-to-dvd encoder that allows you to customise the output file size?
<magick> dgjones, rats. I tried it and still only the samba one appeared
<jcg42> How do I know if I have USB 2.0?
<pingu> i think this is related enough. how do you select more that one layer in gimp to move them
<bluefox83> pr0gr4mm3r, nothing with the word sense anywhere in it...
<bluefoxx> jcg42, how new is your computer/motherboard?
<afancy> I mean how to install ubuntu without CD.
<afancy> anyone knows?
<magnetron> !install > afancy
<Indiadev_Techie> jcg42: usb 2.0 are much faster than the older usb's....
<pingu> i think this is related enough. how do you select more that one layer in gimp to move them
<rsk> afancy: from usbstrick or netboot
<erUSUL> !info ffmpeg | BOZG
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: i launched the script in the page you gave me ... same results
<ubotu> bozg: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 184 kB, installed size 652 kB
<Indiadev_Techie> afancy: what ???
<brobostigon> !install | afancy
<ubotu> afancy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: firefox will just freeze when i try to open that site
<BOZG> Thanks.
<drew_chicago> I have 1GB of RAM and just noticed in System Monitor that Used swap "0 bytes of 0 bytes." I do have a swap file. any reason its not detected?
<belor2> ANyone here use Apache2?
<magnetron> drew_chicago: do you have a swap partition?
<pingu> i think this is related enough. how do you select more that one layer in gimp to move them
<bluefox83> linuxu doesn't use a swap file, it uses a swap partition
<magnetron> !anyone > belor2
<s> i use Apache
<erUSUL> drew_chicago: is your swap file described in /etc/fstab ?
<bluefox83> pingu, try in #gimp
<drew_chicago> magnetron yes I have a swap partition of 1gb sorry I called it a swap file by mistake
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy: argh
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: yeah, it sux
<bluefoxx> i wish to view my webcam as a side window in an desklet/widget of some sort, how can i do this?
<Davinator_> I've been working on this wireless network issue for 5 hours now w/ no luck... any help is appreciated
<MC_Lightning> how do i enable surround(5.1) in ubuntu 7.10?
<magnetron> drew_chicago: did you create it during the install of ubuntu?
<belor2> I need helpw ith Apche 2 please
<pingu> bluefox83: what? that doesn't make senese
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy: have you looked into this on the web?  i have no clue
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: what would this tclJava be?
<drew_chicago> magnetron, no it was already there
<bluefox83> pingu, the people in #gimp can help you better than we can
<brobostigon> Davinator_: explain, w maybe able to help??
<edu_help_pls> has anyone implemented edubuntu with server and terminals??? i need your help pls
<Geoffrey2> if I want to access /home on my desktop from a laptop that could either be running windows or ubuntu, what would be a good way to set it up?
<prince_jammys> pingu: sudo apt-get install grokking-the-gimp <-- tutorials, manual
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: yeah, i found a page in portuguese in a forum, but there's only one response a guy says he can get it open no probs
<MC_Lightning> guys i need help with sound...how can i enable 5.1? it still only to play 2.0
<bluefoxx> pingu, #gimp is the support channel for the program the gimp, like how #windows will support windows, #pidgin wupports pidgin/gaim and so on
<pingu> bluefox83: oh i did know what you where talking about thanks
<magnetron> drew_chicago: the preferred way is to tell ubuntu during the install about that swap. now, you will have to add it manually to your fstab file
<s> brlor2 are you still there
<amaury_> hi everybody
<amaury_> is there a french chbannel ?
<desicratn> hello
<MC_Lightning> can anyone help me?
<mohbana> how do i change how the gnome panels look?
<drew_chicago> magnetron, ok thanks. I'll probably google for instructions on how to do that. So I can go back to them after I screw it up a few times  :)
<magnetron> !fr > amaury_
<Davinator_> brobostigon - I have the linksys wmp54gs wireless card.  I've installed the windows drivers using ndisgtk... I'm not able to see the network at all though
<brobostigon> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<prince_jammys> pingu: view it in a browser by pasting -->/usr/share/doc/grokking-the-gimp/html/index.html
<Indiadev_Techie> MC_Lightning: yes...
<amaury_> thx
<MC_Lightning> how do i enable surround 5.1 sound?
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: awww, also, when i open firefox now, it always says "checking compatibility for plug-ins"
<linuxlover> Hi all
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy: i am totally unfamiliar with these problems
<MC_Lightning> i have a sound blaster live 24 bit..
<bluefoxx> so are there any programs or desklets for 7.10 i can use to view my webcam in a small[320x240] side window?i modded my webcam and put it in my fishtank, so i can keep an eye on them...
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy: all i can suggest is something very basic, like deleting your preferences and see if that changes anything
<MC_Lightning> and the controls appear in alsa mixer..but only the front channels give sound
<bluefox83> bluefoxx, that's about the coolest thing i have ever heard of....
<brobostigon> Davinator_: what i do know, is that if you use ndiswrapper, you need to disable linux's own drivers first, or the windows drivers you add with ndiswrapper wont work,
<Boglizk> I get "ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused" What do i do?
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy: do you have saved bookmarks?
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: none
<brobostigon> !ndiswrapper | Davinator_
<ubotu> Davinator_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bluefoxx> bluefox83, lol, thankyou^^my friends find it amusing when im on msn too
<bluefox83> bluefoxx, you might consider poking around in synaptic for "webcam" and see what comes up...
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy: this probably won't work but worth a shot -- close mozilla and in a terminal do -->  rm -r .mozilla    (will delete all personal settings)
<erUSUL> !info cheese | bluefox83
<ubotu> bluefox83: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 669 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<bluefoxx> bluefox83, done that, was up till 4 in the morning looking everywear, wound up waking up only a few hours ago[if even...]
<bluefox83> erUSUL, thanks..but i think that was ment for bluefoxx :P
<ranser> update broken audio files/settings, cannot talk on skype, anyone any idea??
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy: that folder should be recreated when you then start firefox
<bluefoxx> bluefox83, i think that happens a lot XD
<erUSUL> bluefox83: ouch! :|
<BOZG> Are there any GUI's for ffmpeg?
<bluefox83> bluefoxx, yeah...
<mohbana> how do i change how the gnome panels look?
<magnetron> ranser: we cannot provide support for skype, since it's inner workings are secret. you will have to ask the skype company why their software don't run in ubuntu.
<Bitmess> Is there a way to watch instant Netflix on Ubuntu?
<ranser> System>Preferences
<Davinator_> When I go ndiswrapper -l, I see "bcml5 : driver installed... device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx) - does this ndiswrapper message look okay, or have I done something incorrect?
<afancy> Hi, I just download the file: ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso for the installation. Am I correct?
<pingu> prince_jammys: once i install grokking-the-gimp where can i view it
<bluefox83> Bitmess, that sounds like something you should google...and when you find the answer, share in here :P
<bluefoxx> erUSUL,  i like cheese XD it tastes good
<magnetron> afancy: yes. you will have to burn it as an image to a CD.
<brobostigon> afancy: that depends on the machine your trying to install too
<jac0b> is the ubuntu-standard a metapackage?
<Indiadev_Techie> afancy: yes...
<afancy> I dont have CD
<prince_jammys> pingu: in a web browser , paste:    /usr/share/doc/grokking-the-gimp/html/index.html    <-- make a bookmark for later
<mohbana> how do i change how the gnome panels look?
<magnetron> !install > afancy
<afancy> i want to install it without CD
<ranser> magnetron: sorry , after update I meant
<mohbana> not compiz i am talking about the things on the top and bottom
<magnetron> afancy: read private message from ubotu
<Geoffrey2> only option I could see for netflix on Ubuntu would be ies4linux....but I doubt that would work either
<pingu> prince_jammys: it wouldn't let me view it
<Indiadev_Techie> afancy: u need the cd to install ubuntu....
<Bitmess> bluefox83: I don't see anything on google.  I'm trying to get  an XP VM to do it but I can't get my sound to work. It looks promising though
<brobostigon> !install | afancy
<ubotu> afancy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<magnetron> brobostigon: please use !factoid > name instead
<Indiadev_Techie> afancy: do u have a cd/dvd drive ???
<prince_jammys> pingu: file:///usr/share/doc/grokking-the-gimp/html/index.html
<chymera> how can I remone link emblems from folder links (using gnome)
<afancy> oh, thanks
<ranser> mohbana: to change those right-click and then properties
<afancy> yes. I have
<brobostigon> magnetron: why??
<pingu> prince_jammys: thanks that worked
<prince_jammys> pingu: look through there
<yy> anyone ever setup LDAP? having a slight problem. =)
<chymera> how can I remone link emblems from folder links (using gnome)?
<SuperQ> heh, should have it be !factoid | tee name
<magnetron> brobostigon: so these long factoids doesn't make the screens scrooll by to faste for the new users
<bluefoxx> erUSUL, just tried cheese, it works but i can't adjut the camera, the contrast is too low and brightness is too high[brown looks black, green looks dark yellow]
<ere4si> afancy: look at this site for no cd install - http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<prince_jammys> pingu: try to ignore the stupid background :)
<brobostigon> magnetron: ok
<afancy> ok. thanks
<peleg> !find pdfelatex
<pingu> prince_jammys: if it has good info i could care less
<ubotu> Package/file pdfelatex does not exist in gutsy
<glick> hey where can i download ubuntu themes?
<MatBoy> no, please don't tell me the 32-bits version can't address my 4GB fully :(
<peleg> Many tex tutorials include the execution of pdfelatex. I have pdftex and pdflatex, but I don't have a bin file of pdfelatex (though I have pdfelatex.ini somewhere) - anyone, any idea where to find that file?
<MatBoy> I have to reinstall the 64 bit version again :S
<Indiadev_Techie> afancy: then burn the  ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso to a cd n boot it...to install it wid this live cd...
<pingu> bluefox83: the #gimp kinda sucks there arent very many people on just fyi
<glick> hey whats the difference between the gnupg and the gnupg2 package?
<bluefox83> pingu, i know, have patience, they come on later in the day
<nickrud> bluefox83: try #gimp-users on irc.gnome.org
<pingu> bluefox83: ok i mean the ones who were one answer my question... eventually
<bluefox83> nickrud, lol...not me, pingu...
<JeffersonJunglau> 	
<JeffersonJunglau> I have a server that does not ve its own DNS. For example, elsewhere access cba.test.com.br (Apache), but the server itself have to use the IP. Someone knows solve.
<JeffersonJunglau> ??
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: didn't work, now i'll have to reinstall all the add-ons
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy: sorry -- i should have asked you about that --- could have backed it up
<JeffersonJunglau> the own HostName
<nickrud> bluefox83: ah, I just saw you saying #gimp here sucks :)
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: too late, lol
<MrPiracy> prince_jammys: no prob,it was just a dictionary and a download manager
<prince_jammys> MrPiracy:  ask nickrud
<Jouva> Is there an application that will integrate with GNOME that will act like PuTTY's Pageant and sit in the system tray and allow me to simply right click it and get a menu of saved SSH sessions to easily start one? I don't need the authentication agent part of it, since that's already handled by ssh-agent
<glick> what about gnome themes
<Bjwebb> where is the best place to ask questions about a hardy alpha?
<shadowhywind> how would one upgrade from fiesty to gutsy from the console?
<glick> where can i find themes for ubuntu?
<sn0> Bjwebb #ubuntu+1 1maybe
<prince_jammys> !hardy | Bjwebb
<ubotu> Bjwebb: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<rbs-tito> Bjwebb: Depends on the question, #ubuntu+1 is good
<Bjwebb> okies
<DRebellion> shadowhywind, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (however, i would not recommend it over a clean install). Ensure you have removed all third party packages first.
<bluefox83> i don't understand why there is not a way to reconfigure alsa :(
<shadowhywind> DRebellion maybe you may know a fix for this then. I accidently installed som gutsy packages ontop of my fiesty . So now when i want to install anything, it gives some depencies errors anyway to say *resort back to things that make sense?*
<MatBoy> people did had 4GB recognized on a 32bits gutsy install ?
<maverique> hey, again
<maverique> where do i find the restricted kernal modules in 7.10?
<yy> is dmesg where the startup messages go?
<shadowhywind> Nevermind actraully, Things are working now. *apperently a reboot fixed all the issues i was having*
<JeffersonJunglau> I have a server that does not ve its own HostName. For example, elsewhere access cba.test.com.br (Apache), but the server itself have to use the IP. Someone knows solve? Help me?
<johndbritton> how do i enable non-free repositories?
<scjp_> i installed the oracle-xe on ubuntu, but i want to remove it completely from the system so that when i try to install it again it will not pick up the repositries or previous installation files, how can i do that ? using ubuntu 7.10 gutsy
<Survivorman> does anyone know how to make thunar the default file manager in gnome?
<glick> does anyone know where you can find ubuntu themes?
<prince_jammys> !thunar | Survivorman
<ubotu> Survivorman: Thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<scjp_> glick, i think google gdm themes
<scjp_> glick, gnome-look.org
<Survivorman> Thanks prince-jammys
<prince_jammys> Survivorman: np
<pingu> bluefox83: nickrud? what
<prince_jammys> !themes | glick
<ubotu> glick: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<MatBoy> why does Debian adresses 4GB on a 32 bits system and ubuntu doesn't ?
<Breakage> hey how do i check im running aiglx and not xgl?
<Ahri> hi, i get colors in xterm only when i run screen, what gives?
<yy> Where does anyone suppose I could look, in the logs, for an attempt by a client machine to check ldap server for an authentication?
<afancy> Can I install Oracle for Linux on ubuntu?
<Andeh> hi
<spydon> afancy, yes...
<Andeh> I set up VMWare to run my Windows XP partition. I rebooted into xp and added a vmware hardware profile. I'm back in ubuntu now, but VMWare says "Insufficient permission to access file" when I click on Windows XP. Any ideas?
<pingu> bluefox83: nickrud? what
<Andeh> I unmounted Winxp and removed it from fstab also,
<Andeh> it actually boots up fine, but it keeps telling me insufficient permission to access file
<amenado> Andeh-> that does not seem to jive..you have an xp partition? you meant ntfs ?
<Jossjee> Good Evening All (l0
<Jossjee> (l)
<Andeh> amenado: Yes. ntfs
<Jossjee> who know a good progeam for making cd covers ????
<amenado> Andeh but you are running ubuntu with vmware, and you point your vmware to use the ntfs partition?
<Jossjee> and dvd offcause
<Andeh> amenado: I think the partition doesn't matter, I was asking why VMWare keeps saying Insufficient permission to access file. I can boot it up fine.
<prince_jammys> Jossjee: cdcover and kover
<amenado> Andeh-> am trying to figure out what you're trying to say..where did you have vmware point to where the vm disk is?
<prince_jammys> Jossjee: i have never used them, but they do that
<Jossjee> kover?
<Andeh> amenado: I'm telling vmware to use my disk, and the windows and linux partition (linux cause grub is stored on linux)
<Ahri> also... my backspace key doesn't work in screen?
<Andeh> amenado: I don't think it has anything to do with partitions, and it isn't helping that it doesn't even tell me what file it can't access..
<chymera> how can I remone link emblems from folder links (using gnome)?
<Jossjee> thanks:p
<rmorgan> Ahri: delete work?
<prince_jammys> Jossjee: yes, two different packages : cdcover and another is "kover"
<Davinator_> I think I am getting close to debugging this wireless problem.  When I do "sudo lshw -class network", my wirelss card is shown as "*-network DIABLED"
<Davinator_> sorry, that should be DISABLED
<Jossjee> yes i see on google allready, but thanks anyway
<Bnerioniions> hello, i have problem when i`m trying to boot ubuntu 7.10 on my computer (ati radeon 2600), firt "out of range" i see, then when i try to "dpkg-reconfigure", and startx, then i see "no device detected" error in xorg :/ what i should to do????
<prince_jammys> Jossjee: sudo apt-get install kover
<frost0> is there a way to extract a file and delete the .zip as i'm extracting?...i don't have enough space to do them both :(
<Davinator_> is that simple to enable?
<amenado> Andeh, sorry but you also said you unmounted XP ? im a bit perplexed..you trying to mount an ntfs partition also?
<Ahri> fixed that backspace fault, but still having a problem with no colors in xterm..... any help?
<sid> I have some crappy 845G intel graphics, and ubuntu uses i810 driver.. but the splash screen doesn't work at all. I just have a black screen for over a minute when I boot, then eventually X starts, how can I fix this?
<sid> I don't particularly care, this is my parents machine, but they wonder if the system is broken or something.
<crasher52008> hi I am trying to install Hardy Alpha4 but I have a couple of problems that prevent me from starting the installation. They have been documented, but there is no solution yet. Can someone help me out?
<prince_jammys> !hardy | crasher52008
<ubotu> crasher52008: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<crasher52008> ty
<prince_jammys> yw
<bluefox83> why in the world are people trying to install hardy already? that's just nuts
<Andeh> okay, now winxp is giving me BSOD when I run it in VMWare
<Andeh> lol
<glick> do i want gtk themes or metacity themes?
<Karol> hello, i have problem when i`m trying to boot ubuntu 7.10 on my computer (ati radeon 2600), firt "out of range" i see, then when i try to "dpkg-reconfigure", and startx, then i see "no device detected" error in xorg :/ what i should to do????
<crasher52008> cause i have HDD support problem with 7.10
<prince_jammys> glick: either if you have gnome
<crasher52008> and everythig works fine with 7.04
<sid> Karol: X -configure; X -c /path/to/that/config;
<Karol> sid: i will test this
<theAtom>  i have 2 HDD. My internal one runs as normal with Windows.  But during POST, I press ESC and it shows my external hard drive, which then loads Grub, and then Ubuntu.   But I forgot how I got GRUB on my second hard drive.   I think it was:  "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb".  Does that sound right?
<frost0> -How Do I Share Files Between XP And Gutsy On The Same Network?-
<clocKwize> hi, i'm trying to install ubantu cd iso from a dvd, but it can't mount it, is this because its on a dvd or should it still work? (i don't have any cd-r's)
<amenado> nfs
<prince_jammys> !samba | frost0
<ubotu> frost0: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<theAtom> clocKwize, it worled for me
<frost0> prince_jammys, is it easy to configure?
<putnum> how can i get ubuntu to auto logout of gnome after so many minutues and go back to the user screen?
<prince_jammys> frost0: never done it, but i think it is, yes
<amenado> clocKwize-> you have a cdrom disk or a dvd disk?
<clocKwize> dvd disk
<clocKwize> but cd iso
<amenado> clocKwize-> and your device is a cdrom?
<clocKwize> it boots but then can't mount it
<clocKwize> no its a dvd-rw
<amenado> clocKwize-> are you booting on a liveCD ?
<amenado> !who | clocKwize
<ubotu> clocKwize: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<clocKwize> no, its the latest cd from the ubantu site
<krim> putnum: Locking the screen isn't enough?
<clocKwize> amenado: sorry
<Python1320> X crash = terminal doesn't work but linux hasn't freezed. Can still restart the X but the terminal still won't work. Demostration: http://youtube.com/watch?v=p-5EEJ81QLg (the crashed system, restarted X and went into console) - What could be the problem and how could I fix it?
<putnum> krim: sure will it allow other users to login? and with their own profile
<amenado> clocKwize-> what is the latest? maybe hardy that is still beta?
<bsdnewb07> how can i return my networks gateway and subnet?
<clocKwize> no, just the latest on the site
<clocKwize> to amenado
<clocKwize> :p
<amenado> clocKwize-> does it have a name?
<peleg> !find etex
<ubotu> Found: jadetex, mimetex, tetex-bin, tetex-extra, liblocale-maketext-fuzzy-perl (and 11 others)
<clocKwize> amenado: Ubuntu 7.10 - Supported to 2009
<amenado> bsdnewb07-> return my networks? you borrowed it from where?
<jimcooncat> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bsdnewb07> lol :p
<Karol> sid: this time "no screens found" at the end
<__mikem> Is it possible to dual boot linux and vista, but use the longhorn bootloader as the default loader with the option of having it kick off grub when I want to boot into linux?
<amenado> clocKwize-> is that the liveCD version?
<putnum> krim?
<clocKwize> amenado: i don't think so, it doesn't say livecd
<arthurmaciel> hi
<clocKwize> amenado: ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<mysterycool> hey
<amenado> clocKwize-> what happens when attempt to boot it?
<ere4si> __mikem, windows doesn't recognise any linux anything
<mysterycool> how do i set autorun on?
<bsdnewb07> how do i find my network gateway and subnet then
<krim> putnum: Yeah you can change user
<tommstein> does anyone know why
<mysterycool> how do i switch one AutoRun?
<tommstein>  oops
<putnum> ok thanks krim
<clocKwize> amenado: it loads up, comes up saying to install, then goes to terminal, says busy box xxxx blah blah blah, then the prompt is (initfs)
<amenado> bsdnewb07-> ahh that a lil better,  do you use dhcp? those are provided by the dhcp server
<Davinator_> I can't seem to get my wmp54gs card enabled again... and the help file ubotu kindly linked me doesn't seem to have a solution to it
<arthurmaciel> I´ve searched for the installation methods on ubuntu site, but I could not find any way to connect an empty hd into the usb of a windows box and copy ubuntu into there to install in any partition of the hd. Is it possible?
<__mikem> ere4si: are you trying to say that the only way to set up a "chain load" is to have grub load first and have it launch the longhorn loader, and not the other way around?
<bsdnewb07> ah, yeh i am
<Davinator_> I am on a desktop pc, not a laptop
<peleg> Ok, I try and I try and I just can't find pdfelatex... I have found pdflatex and pdftex, and even pdfetex, but not pdfelatex. I really need it; any advice where to look?
<mysterycool> how do i switch one AutoRun?
<mysterycool> *on
<ere4si> __mikem, yep
<taz> hi roomies... just i found out about my cd/dvd burner dont have iso  it 5 year old... so do u know which one i can buy cd/dvd burner it have iso ??? please help me
<amenado> clocKwize-> maybe your iso burn have errors, try to burn at slower speed
<__mikem> ere4si: okay. Since this is an OEM machine, that makes things really difficult
<theAtom> how can I install GRUB on my second HDD?
<bruenig> !english | taz
<ubotu> taz: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<aguitel> anyone get eeepc ?
<mysterycool> taz: i am new to linux and i think the linux cd/dvd burner supports iso
<majoka> hi anyone had theri amorak stop working after the last update?
<taz> yes me too im from usa..
<krim> putnum: System -> Preferences -> Screensaver. You can put a lock screen icon on the panel to lock it right away too, or just log out whenever you leave your computer :)
<tommstein> does anyone know why seemingly every day my laptop's wireless network seems to die and sudo stops working, requiring me to reboot (which is like a 10 minute process on ubuntu)?
<arthurmaciel> aguitel, I want to get it. Do you recommend it?
<glick> i dont get why not just include a blue version of the theme?
<Bitmess> bluefox83: I think I got Netflix working. It's looking good so far.
<majoka> anyone with amarok help?
<clocKwize> amenado: i don't want to waste another dvd if its not going to work - i'm on number 3 now..
<mysterycool> how do i switch on AutoRun?
<jimmy_> I'm using ubuntu 7.10, how can i install kde4?
<krim> taz: What do you mean it doesn't have iso?
<dxdt> Bitmess: with what?  VMware??
<glick> most people dont like the brown
<aguitel> arthurmaciel: i have it
<glick> so why insist on making it the default
<clocKwize> amenado: should it work if its on a dvd when its a cd iso?
<Bitmess> Yeah Vmware and rdesktop
<taz> i try download burner  and it cant get full burner
<aguitel> arthurmaciel: it works great with xandros os
<__mikem> As cool as VMWare and other virtual machine software is, there is nothing like a real install
<amenado> clocKwize-> let met tell you, i have at least half a dozen dvd that are not good, burning seems a big issue with dvd
<clocKwize> amenado: ok, i'll try it, its burning at 16x
<Karol> hello, i have problem when i`m trying to boot ubuntu 7.10 on my computer (ati radeon 2600), first "out of range" i see, then when i try to "dpkg-reconfigure", and startx, then i see "no device detected" error in xorg :/ then after "X -configure; X -c /path/to/that/config;" i see "no screens found"at the end, what i should to do????
<aguitel> arthurmaciel: it came with xandros
<dxdt> Bitmess: so you have a VMware thing in ubuntu running windows and with windows you are then able to run Netflix's player?  (This is relevant to my interests obviously haha"
<amenado> clocKwize-> come again? ad dvd when its a cd iso?
<mysterycool> How do i switch on AutoRun?
<arthurmaciel> aguitel, but is it fast? (enough to do office stuff, for example)
<Bitmess> bluefox83: Vmware now I want to use rdesktop to make it seamless.
<sigve> Does anyone have any experience getting sound to work over rdesktop?
<aguitel> arthurmaciel: yes it is
<majoka> no body uses amarok here, eh?
<tommstein> oh yeah, and when that happens, the computer won't even reboot normally, i have to force it off
<__mikem> majoka: try in #kubuntu
<clocKwize> amenado: the iso is a CD, but i'm burning it to a DVD disk - nero converts it and it boots correctly into it, so i guess it should work, but maybe the installer assumes its on a cd?
<aguitel> arthurmaciel: how much it cost in your country ?
<amenado> clocKwize-> well, you should burn only cdrom iso to a cdrom disk, dvd iso onto dvd disk, your dvd burner should be able to handle it
<majoka> __mikem i am running gnome though
<Python1320> X crash = terminal doesn't work but linux hasn't freezed. Can still restart the X but the terminal still won't work. Demostration: http://youtube.com/watch?v=p-5EEJ81QLg (the crashed system, restarted X and went into console) - What could be the problem and how could I fix it?
<clocKwize> amenado: there is no dvd iso for ubantu is there? i can't find one
<amenado> clocKwize-> possibly, if casper looks for /cdrom
<__mikem> majoka: yes, but amorak is a kde application
<arthurmaciel> aguitel, hmm... US$600,00 and on yours? would you mind pm?
<tommstein> windows doesn't do this
<amenado> clocKwize-> then pick up a cdrom iso and only burn it onto a cdrom disk
<clocKwize> amenado: i don't have any cdrom's
<^root^> how to reset keyboard shortcuts?
<majoka> __mikem i know but it works on gnome and was working fine untill the last uipgrade
<prince_jammys> majoka: what problem do you have with amarok?
<vrkhans> hi i have an external drive, but it is not mounted automatically, when i right click on the icon and try to mount it , got an error ms unable to mount volume what should i do.
<prettyricky> Does anyone know if connecting my IPOD to Ubuntu 7.10 works or will it damage anything?
<majoka> prince_jammys it doesnt start
<Pricey> clocKwize, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/
<Pricey> clocKwize, that contains dvd images
<amenado> clocKwize-> actually am struggling with that right now, having the iso on my harddisk and booting from it, but it does seem to look for /cdrom on the initrd or squashfs..whichever the liveCd uses
<__mikem> majoka: I would try to help you myself, but I have never used amarok. Sorry.
<mysterycool> How do i switch on AutoRun?
<prince_jammys> majoka check permissions of the .kde folder
<Pricey> clocKwize, the dvd images contain the entire main and restricted repositories.
<prince_jammys> majoka: ls -l .kde
<vrkhans> please help me i am new to linux
<prince_jammys> !helpme | vrkhans
<ubotu> vrkhans: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<majoka> __mikem thanks anyway. try it tho it great
<__mikem> majoka: right now, I am trying to scrounge up a machine to run ubuntu on
<Bitmess> dxdt: Yes, I'm running XP guest in Vmware. If I can get Rdesktop to play sound it'll run on my Gnome desktop seamless.
<majoka> prince_jammys  ok
<clocKwize> amenado: oh ok, i won't do it then, if thats the case
<amenado> vrkhans may I suggest books on linux and ubuntu in particular?
<prince_jammys> majoka: copy the line here
<theAtom> how can I install GRUB on my second HDD?
<vrkhans> prince_jammys can you help me
<clocKwize> Pricey: thats great, but its 4.3gb and my iso givse me a 5gb a month limit :)
<furios> yop all
<magick> I have an odd problem. With ACPI on, my installation takes 10 mins to boot. I tried to find out what's going on but its before bootchart loads. Any ideas I could look into?
<amenado> clocKwize-> you're okay, just burn the cdrom iso into a cdrom disk ,not a dvd disk
<^root^> how to reset keyboard shortcuts?
<glick> does anyone know the diff between the gnupg and the gnupg2 package?
<prince_jammys> vrkhans: ask the question---- whoever can help you will help
<clocKwize> amenado: i don't have one though! :)
<clocKwize> Pricey: there isn't a live dvd thats smaller?
<vrkhans> amenado i just have a problem in mounting my external hard drive
<Bitmess> dxdt: Watching Planet terror now. :D
<vrkhans> i dont know how to do that
<theAtom> glick, one is verson1 the other is version2 :)
<Pricey> clocKwize, just use hte cd one then?
<majoka> prince_jammys  total 12
<majoka> drwx------  3 hasher hasher 4096 2007-11-04 00:57 .
<majoka> drwxr-xr-x 84 hasher hasher 4096 2008-02-16 16:29 ..
<majoka> lrwxrwxrwx  1 hasher hasher   24 2007-11-04 00:57 cache-Hasher-laptop -> /var/tmp/kdecache-hasher
<majoka> drwx------  8 hasher hasher 4096 2007-11-04 00:57 share
<majoka> lrwxrwxrwx  1 hasher hasher   19 2007-11-04 00:57 socket-Hasher-laptop -> /tmp/ksocket-hasher
<FloodBot2> majoka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theAtom> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<clocKwize> Pricey: i don't have any cd-r's
<glick> so should i uninstall version 1 before i install version 2?
<_charlie> I am back
<prince_jammys> majoka: oops
<amenado> vrkhans still, a nice book for reference is good to have around..
<prince_jammys> majoka: just realized it would be more than one line
<amenado> vrkhans-> mount  /dev/partition  /mountpoint
<quaal> does anyone use bluefish? the button to open the page in a web browser isnt doing anything.
<majoka> prince_jammys  oops :)
<Pricey> clocKwize, you should be able use the cd one
<vrkhans> amenado what is mount point
<majoka> prince_jammys  does it help tho?
<BloodyScum> i have a cd image that is in an mdf file with the catalog file (mds) does anyone know a way i can mount this image, or even burn it, is there any program that will burn it?
<clocKwize> Pricey: it says it can't mount the cdrom (and i assume this is because its on a dvd disk)
<prince_jammys> majoka: pastebin it
<olman> hi
<majoka> prince_jammys  how do you do that?
<^root^> how to reset keybaord shortcuts? my keyboard has started to behave strange
<prince_jammys> !paste | majoka
<ubotu> majoka: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<__mikem> !paste | majoka
<Pricey> clocKwize, you don't need to mount to burn it
<majoka> !paste
<quaal> does anyone use bluefish? the button to open the page in a web browser isnt doing anything.
<glick> should i uninstall version 1 before i install version 2?
<amenado> vrkhans-> a directory
<olman> i need ftp client for ubuntu
<WhiteNerd> Is there any way to shrink the Ubuntu image to 650MB
<__mikem> majoka, no worries, I made the mistake of pasting in the channel on my first visit to #ubuntu for help. Everybody does it at least once, :)
<majoka> !paste | total 12
<majoka> drwx------  3 hasher hasher 4096 2007-11-04 00:57 .
<majoka> drwxr-xr-x 84 hasher hasher 4096 2008-02-16 16:29 ..
<majoka> lrwxrwxrwx  1 hasher hasher   24 2007-11-04 00:57 cache-Hasher-laptop -> /var/tmp/kdecache-hasher
<majoka> drwx------  8 hasher hasher 4096 2007-11-04 00:57 share
<majoka> lrwxrwxrwx  1 hasher hasher   19 2007-11-04 00:57 socket-Hasher-laptop -> /tmp/ksocket-hasher
<ubotu> total 12: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<majoka> lrwxrwxrwx  1 hasher hasher   15 2007-11-04 00:57 tmp-Hasher-laptop -> /tmp/kde-hasher
<majoka> shit
<glick> why does it default to version one in the first plae
<prince_jammys> heh
<Dupasax> hi there, i have problem with booting ubuntu 7.10 on my radeon 2600, it shows me "out of range", even i try to reconfigure it, then shows me "no device detected" and "no screens found", anyone can help me???
<Pricey> majoka, go to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<prince_jammys> majoka: follow the link
<amenado> !language | majoka
<ubotu> majoka: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mysterycool> How do i switch on AutoRun?
<Ayabara> how can I test my webcam in Ubunt?
<CVD-PR> sup
<Pricey> mysterycool, ubuntu doesn't have one
<Pricey> Ayabara, camorama
<^root^> how to reset keyboard shortcuts? anyone? this is the 4th time i am asking thus... :(
<WhiteNerd> I need to shrink my Ubuntu iso to 650mb any ideas?
<prince_jammys> !webcam | Ayabara
<ubotu> Ayabara: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<boohoo> is there a way to find out which rpm's are installed in my comp?
<bluefox83> ^root^, you might try googling for the answer, cus i don't think anyone knows the answer
<boohoo> rpm -qa gives a full list, is it possible to search
<boohoo> using command line
<deniz_> why won't my router share my internet connection? all my hardware is detected so thats not the problem
<prince_jammys> majoka: once you're done, paste the link to your file here
<mysterycool> pricey: k
<amenado> booho on ubuntu it uses dkpg
<amenado> no rpm packaging
<clocKwize> Pricey: i'm not trying to mount to burn it, i've got it burnt already, but when i try and install it it says it can't mount the cdrom
<Ayabara> Pricey, prince_jammys thank
<Ayabara> s
<Pricey> !rpm | amenado
<ubotu> amenado: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<WhiteNerd>  need to shrink my Ubuntu iso to 650mb any ideas?
<prince_jammys> majoka: what you pasted looks right tho, so it may not be the problem
<mike_> whitenerd: why
<prettyricky> can you connect an IPOD to ubuntu 7.10? And if so what apps do you need?
<deniz_> WhiteNerd, zip it or rar it?
<magnetron> !ipod | prettyricky
<ubotu> prettyricky: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<rsk> !ipod prettyricky
<rmorgan> WhiteNerd: mount your ISO loopback and delete some packages, maybe?
<rsk> doh
<WhiteNerd> mike_: becuase I only have 650MB CD's around right now
<mike_> ahh gotcha: net install?
<dxdt> prettyricky: my ipod connects with zero config and the program Rhythmbox instantly opens to work with it.  (Though I choose to use amarok out of a personal pref)
<WhiteNerd> How do I do a net install
<magnetron> !install > WhiteNerd
<deniz_> WhiteNerd, isnt xubuntu less than that? u can get xubuntu then use terminal to get ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> WhiteNerd: a server install?
<mike_> deniz_: good call
<WhiteNerd> Lemme go check
<deniz_> :)
<Dupasax> hi there, i have problem with booting ubuntu 7.10 on my radeon 2600, it shows me "out of range", even i try to reconfigure it, then shows me "no device detected" and "no screens found", anyone can help me???
<theAtom> how can I install GRUB on my second HDD?
<unborn> hello
<theAtom> unborn, hello child
<unborn> heh
<theAtom> unborn:)
<unborn> far from boy
<mike_> WhiteNerd: server 7.10 is only 600 mb
 * maverique can't get his wifi to work
<unborn> heh
<unborn> not sure where it is due but
<bluefox83> wifi = major pain in the butt
<unborn> thanks ubuntu dudes
<theAtom> unborn, whats it like living in a vomb? :)
<unborn> finaly a distro my wife can run hehe
<prettyricky> thanks dxdt
<bluefox83> lol
<theAtom> unborn, is your wife unborn too?
<maverique> where do i find the restricted kernel modules
<unborn> yeah she is
<WhiteNerd> okay, so I can use server or xubuntu right?
<theAtom> maverique, whats a restricted kernel module?
<maverique> i ned it to run my wifi card as far as i knwo *it did work under 6.10
<unborn> laterz
<bluefox83> unborn, my fiance uses ubuntu too, she's a complete computer n00b :P
<FourX4Luvn> WhiteNerd: Yes
<mike_> whitenerd yes
<theAtom> unborn, arent u a little too young to be married?
<theAtom> bluefox83, yeah but only because you installed it for her :P
<krim> Everyone's a comedian
<WhiteNerd> so how would I go about upgrading if I get xubuntu installed to get it to ubuntu? Like what commands
<prince_jammys> !restricted | maverique
<ubotu> maverique: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ashfire908> is there a way to setup a computer up so all new incoming connections on a interface are forwarded to a certain address on a certain interface?
<EdgEy> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<EdgEy> probably
<dxdt> WhiteNerd: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<theAtom> bluefox83, i bet she couldnt have installed it by herself and learned how to use everyhing without being shown first :P
<WhiteNerd> thank you for all your help
<bluefox83> theAtom, yeah, but she also couldn't install windows, so it's not liek that's a huge leap
<deniz_> WhiteNerd, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<theAtom> bluefox83, lol :)
<My> hi there
<theAtom> bluefox83, i admire you courage for marrying a woman without a brain :P
<bluefox83> she COULD have installed it herself, if she wasn't so lazy >.>
<prince_jammys> maverique: look in apt for linux-restricted-modules
<My> i've got a problem with my fresh ubuntu install
<FourX4Luvn> ouch.. keep it above the belt, eh, theAtom.  ;-)
<bluefox83> theAtom, we're not married *yet*...
<Ayabara> I have an XPS M1530 with an integrated webcam. When I try to open camorama it says "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0).". Anyone got any ideas?
<theAtom> bluefox83, she could learn and know how, but its NOT a priority to learn, thats all
<theAtom> FourX4Luvn, hehe ;)
<bluefox83> theAtom, installation on her computer was as simple as popping in the cd, and naming it...everything else was flawless
<My> (i'm using a laptop) and tried to connect my external screen. The model i have, couldn't be chosen from te driverlist, so i took something else.
<My> after all it didn't work, but now i cannot acces my 'screen & display'-window any more
<My> does anyone know what to do know?
<FourX4Luvn> Ok guys.. I have a problem.  I do lots of work with remote X.  Running several X servers on my workstation and running remote apps from several different computers.. All this wasn't a problem until I was tasked with doing the same thing with a Mac OS X machine.  I can't seem to find any information where the Mac is the one serving the applications.  Anyone have any resources they could point me to?
<Liono> any body knows at where can i see screen lock and unlock logs?
<FourX4Luvn> Basically, what I want is a remote vnc connection, except where I'm logged in on a totally seperate session, so I'm not sharing or taking over the session the local user is in.
<X-CnupT> hello. Apt use wget/curl for download packages from repo?
<theAtom> how can I install GRUB on my second HDD?  anyone plz help? :P
<Pricey> !grub | theAtom
<ubotu> theAtom: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jetscreamer> grub install hd1
<crasher52008> I try to run the installation in safe graphics mode but I get this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireless-tools/+bug/188282 Can someone help?
<prettyricky> I'va been trying to use KDM THEME MANAGER but when i download the thems and try to install iy says no file anyone using KDM THEME MANAGER
<theAtom> jetscreamer, that command doesnt work
<|unjustice|> can anyone refer me to an IRC channel that can help to configure ATI radeon graphics drivers for ubuntu gutsy?
<jetscreamer> #ati ?
<|unjustice|> I will try
<bluefox83> prettyricky, try the kubuntu channel...ubuntu uses gnome...
<arthurmaciel> is it possible to make two partitions on an empty hd connected to a linux box through usb, copy the ubuntu install cd content to it, install boot into it and boot to proceed for installation?
<j0hng4lt> hello gang
<jetscreamer> theAtom: aptitude install grub-doc &&info grub and /join #grub
<prince_jammys> !ati | |unjustice|
<ubotu> |unjustice|: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<prettyricky> K TY
<theAtom> jetscreamer, that command doesnt work either
<scag> How long is it supposed to take to resize a parition using Gparted? I've been doing it for the past 10 minutes and there doesn't seem to be any progress
<bluefox83> arthurmaciel, possible? yeah...easy? i highly doubt it....
<j0hng4lt> I installed ubuntu last night - enabled the restricted wireless driver, it found my access point, and voila - I was online.
<jetscreamer> theAtom: add sudo
<Pricey> scag, don't think about cancelling it...
<FourX4Luvn> scag: How large is the partition?
<Yodud1> hey i have a question ( sorry kinda silly ), does anyone know where i can get the icon theme used in RedHat enterprise Linux 5 ?
<maverique> i ahve
<j0hng4lt> This morning - no wireless in ubuntu.  I am back on wired
<j0hng4lt> any ideas?
<arthurmaciel> bluefox83, is it possible to install ubuntu from net booting from another linux box?
<prettyricky> what program can i use for ubuntu 7.10
<arthurmaciel> bluefox83, the another linux box is running gentoo.
<maverique> i Have a acx100 chipset based wifi device
<scag> FourX4Luvn: Resizing 116.23 GB to 67.40 GB (NTFS)
<theAtom> jetscreamer, sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<maverique> where can i get the driver to run it
<bluefox83> arthurmaciel, probably...but i wouldn't know how...sorry
<maverique> on 7.10
<maverique> on 6.10 i was able to run that
<FourX4Luvn> scag: Is it an internal drive or USB/Firewire?
<X-CnupT> hello. Apt use wget/curl for download packages from repo? If it's true i make some options for wget/curl or script use with apt?
<scag> FourX4Luvn: Internal
<bluefox83> arthurmaciel, linux is pretty flexible, where there is a will, there is a way to do just about anything...i see no reason why it COULDN'T do it..i just have no idea HOW to do it
<j0hng4lt> new install, wireless program to detect wifi is not here, was here last night...  any ideas?  linux noobie
<glick> hey does thunderbird come with a cool calender app like evolution?
<prettyricky> what program can i use for ubuntu 7.10 for a theme manager kinda like the bootskin for windows
<glick> evolution just looks ugly as sin
<Lokstid> hi, can any1 help with audio problem?
<Yodud1> hey i have a question ( sorry kinda silly ), does anyone know where i can get the icon theme used in RedHat enterprise Linux 5 ?
<krim> glick: I don't remember if it's included but there is one, think the name is sunbird
<Yodud1> prettyricky: startup managewr, google it
<bluefox83> glick, yeah
<prince_jammys> glick: use Kontact now that you have kde
<Liono> any body knows at where can i see screen lock and unlock logs? in kubuntu
<FourX4Luvn> scag: I'd guess another 10-15 minutes.  Resizing partitions is a very slow process.  But, as someone else said, don't even think about stopping it.  I'm afraid you're stuck regardless of how long it takes, unless you are ok with risking complete data destruction.
<glick> prince_jammys, i dont hav kubuntu anymore
<glick> :(
<prince_jammys> boo
<arthurmaciel> bluefox83, thanks
<glick> kept crashing on me
<prettyricky> ty u Yodud1
<glick> and i found it confusing
<bluefox83> Yodud1, google for the icon theme...
<scag> FourX4Luvn: Djpi;fm'y gparted show how much of it is complete? The progress bar is just moving left to right and back again n again instead of showing the actual progress
<ifireball> Yodud1: gnomelook.org?
<j0hng4lt> can anyone help me with this wireless?
<j0hng4lt> please....
<scag> *Shoudlnt
<Yodud1> bluefox: i tried but it doesn't give me any useful links
<|unjustice|> thanks all
<bluefox83> !wireless > j0hng4lt
<CVD-PR> bueno mevoy a beber heinekens :-)
<j0hng4lt> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Yodud1> bluefox83: i'm dying to get my hands on that theme
<CVD-PR> c ya alter
<j0hng4lt> I have read the wiki
<FourX4Luvn> scag: Right.  It doesn't show estimated time because there's not really an accurate way to judge.  It depends on how much data it has to move, as well as how large the drive is, the drive speed, etc.
<deniz_> can sum1 help me share an internet connection with router, i alredy followed this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing?highlight=%28connection%29%7C%28internet%29%7C%28sharing%29) (xept last command cuz i dont no wat a nameserver is)
<ifireball> Yodud1: its called "bluecurve" afaik if you need the search keyword
<j0hng4lt> it worked fine, rebooted, now no program on toolbar to view wireless connections....
<DIL> d
<bluefox83> Yodud1, i don't know where you can get it...it's likely they only released it for their stuff and no one released it for anything else...is it a gnome theme?
<j0hng4lt> xp and vista see it fine
<scag> FourX4Luvn: Ah okay
<Geoffrey2> if I set up samba to share a drive on ubuntu with a computer running Windows...can other linux computers also access the drive the same way?
<Yodud1> ifireball: thnx man i owe u 1
<adub> where can i go on the web to look up hex values of protocols like i know that 0x0800 is IP protocol anyone know??
<prince_jammys> Yodud1: isnt their theme just gnome?
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: Nameserver is your DNS settings.  Run 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' the entries after 'nameserver' are the addresses you want
<Yodud1> bluefox83: it's a gnome theme yes, i'm sure it's available Red Hat is all about OpenSource
<glick> is sunbird pretty stable?
<j0hng4lt> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bluefox83> Yodude, then google Redhat enterprise 5 gnome theme
<prince_jammys> Yodud1 tried google?
<Yodud1> prince_jammys: no they have an in house developped theme, not tango, not kde, but just fascinating
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, i run that command on which computer the comp that takes the internet from another computer?
<glick> and is it intergrated with thunderbird?
<prince_jammys> jinx
<johndbritton> is bothering /me
<Yodud1> prince_jammys: just got the official name gonna try
<johndbritton> oops
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: The one that is currently connected to the internet
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, k, wait
<j0hng4lt> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, do i post results?
<maverique> my card isn't in thelist there
<knight666> hey it appears my newly and freshly installed ubuntu won't have a resolution bigger than 640x480 :(
<bluefox83> j0hng4lt, is there any particular reason you keep asking the bot for the wireless info?
<knight666> and i don't think my video card is in the device list :(
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: Well, I personally can't really help you with the router problem.  If someone else can then yeah.. I just was showing you how to get the nameserver information you need.
<maverique> it's a ACX100 based card on a USb Interface Branded DWL120
<maddog39> hey, im using onboard ALi sound on the motherboard on my desktop but the sound is so faint going to the speakers thats its barely audible, however the volumne on everything is maxed out
<prince_jammys> heh
<alexrudd> @adub: http://www.iana.org/assignments/ethernet-numbers
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, k but in the last command of the guide it asks me to enter nameserver then ip so as nameserver i enter which one of the two lines that got returned to me in that command u gave me?
<bluefox83> knight666, do some research, took me 10 hours to get mine working right
<adub> alexrudd thanks
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: Use the top 'nameserver' entry for nameserver.
<alexrudd> np - I just used Google for "ethernet types"
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, k thx alot now my sharing might work
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: No problem.. Good luck
<BoBo1> hi, i need some help with usb wireless adapter and ubuntu
<BoBo1> how to install it ?
<FourX4Luvn> No one here has any information about running remote apps on Mac OS X?
<Yodud1> hey btw my school's considering a switch to Linux, do you think they should consult proffesionals like RedHat or Novell or just follow the free distros ?
<cooolerhead_> hi all! i just did an install of gutsy and i have a ATI x1650 pro card, but i cant get the advanced graphics to work right. does anyone know a fix?
<Syxx> how do i change directories in terminal
<scag> cd
<alexrudd> cd
<bluefox83> Yodud1, edubuntu is nice, and they can buy professional support from canonical
<Yodud1> syxx: type "cd"
<Blueprint> Hey guys, do you know a good power management for ubuntu 7.10?
<bruenig> Blueprint: linux
<loa> hello, where apt-get get present cahce with info about packages, i want deleter cache
<Yodud1> bluefox83: but edubuntu is for children in this case it's a highschool
<arthurmaciel> which is the last stable version of ubuntu? (breezy, dapper)
<theAtom> Blueprint, yes, a nuclear bomb :)
<arthurmaciel> (horary)
<knight666> hey, simple question:
<arthurmaciel> hoary*
<jak3> they ripped that command "cd" from windows, another reason for lawsuit
<Liono> how can i log all  "screen lockings" + "unlocking events"
<Yodud1> bluefox83: they need a stable proffesional looking system
<knight666> when it asks for my password, how do i input that? :?
<Syxx> ok better question what the directorie for the desktop
<knight666> in the terminal i mean
<BoBo1> how to install wireless adapter (usb) on ubuntu ??!
<cooolerhead_>  hi all! i just did an install of gutsy and i have a ATI x1650 pro card, but i cant get the advanced graphics to work right. does anyone know a fix?
<Yodud1> bluefox83: do you think hardy will do ? since it's like an enterprise release
<bruenig> cd existed long before windows
<alexrudd> cd ~/Desktop
<Blueprint> theAtom: And anything "softwarelike"?^^
<knight666> just plain ol'  typing doesn't appear to work
<alexrudd> ~ is your home directory
<arthurmaciel> bluefox83, gutsy is the last ubuntu stable version available?
<niuq> cooolerhead_ what about restricted driver manager?
<lbakalinsky> CD was around way before Windows 3.x or any other dos product
<alexrudd> Yodud1: hardy isn't released yet, but it would more than likely be a good choice when it is
<BoBo1> #ubuntu-hr
<Liono>  can some one tell some system admin tools?
<maverique> the wifi page doesn't help me fixing my problem because the card is not listed
<UnMuse> About hardy... it seems to be in the download directory
<cooolerhead_> i was told by a tutorial my friend sent me not to use that, but now that i have the catalyst on, it says theres not graphics drivers, and the restricted one is gone from the top
<theAtom> Blueprint, no sure sorry
<rsk> Liono: what's system admin tools?
<maverique> it is a ACX 100 card on USB
<UnMuse> I'm wondering whether i should download it (seems to be latest)
<Liono> !system admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system admin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<theAtom> Blueprint, whats a power management?
<Liono> !admin
<ubotu> Meddle not in the affairs of sysadmins for they are mysterious and quick to anger.
<alexrudd> That's pre-release code, only download it if you want to test.  Things will crash.
<Syxx> can someone help me install Steam on my ubuntu 7.10
<bluefox83> arthurmaciel, yeah
<zaqwe> Hello, could someone help me with Xorg and Fluxbox?
<rsk> Syxx: read the appdb
<UnMuse> Oh noes
<FourX4Luvn> Liono: Depends on what you want to admin
<UnMuse> I'm about 50% done w/that.
<alexrudd> @Syxx: does the installer not work?  it worked fine for me straight from steampowered.com
<Yodud1> alexrudd: yes i was thinking that way cuz afterall it's much like RHEL or SLED ( ok even WAY better then SLED ), and they could always buy support from canonical in case they need really professional high-end stuff
<bluefox83> they can also wait till hardy heron is released, since that'll be a long term support release
<Liono> FourX4Luvn need all
<KiD_ChAoS> why can't i format a flash drive to ntfs using gparted. mthe option is grayed out...do i need a lib?
<cooolerhead_> niuq_  i was told by a tutorial my friend sent me not to use that, but now that i have the catalyst on, it says theres not graphics drivers, and the restricted one is gone from the top
<bluefox83> cus hardy comes out in april, and the new school year wont start till sept or august...
<UnMuse> Is anyone else running a Compaq nx6110 with Gutsy?
<Blueprint> theAtom: to control the system while working on battery...
<knight666> hey can i get some help please? :O
<knight666> i can't seem to be able to input my password in the terminal
<maikeru> is it safe to just remove compiz, to raise the performance?
<FourX4Luvn> Liono: Best place to start is the command line.  Start small, figure out what you want to do then search google for information.  ubuntuforums.org is another great place for ubuntu specific information
<alexrudd> knight666: It's being inputted, just not being shown.
<cooolerhead_> niuq_  i was told by a tutorial my friend sent me not to use that, but now that i have the catalyst on, it says theres not graphics drivers, and the restricted one is gone from the top
<niuq> maikeru: why dont just disable?
<bluefox83> knight666, you know that when you type into the terminal for your password, it wont show anything when you type, on purpose, right?
<knight666> bluefox83: why, yes, i totally knew that ..
 * FourX4Luvn chuckles
<arthurmaciel> bluefox83, I need to netboot it and it offers breezy, dapper and hoary netboot images. Which one is the last stable release?
<KiD_ChAoS> why can't i format my flash drive to ntfs using gparted. the option to do so is there but it's grayed out......................!!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!
<UnMuse> I take it nobody here is running ubuntu on a Compaq laptop?
<zaqwe> Hello, could someone help me with Xorg and Fluxbox?
<alexrudd> arthurmaciel: dapper
<KiD_ChAoS> UnMuse: nope
<maikeru> niuq, dont actually know how to disable :-(
<BoBo1> usb wireless adapter on ubuntu how ???
<theAtom> Blueprint, whats wrong with the one in Ubuntu?
<Liono> FourX4Luvn ok. any default apps?
<Liono> FourX4Luvn or ones you recommend
<UnMuse> I'd like to know about any issues before I switch
<niuq> maikeru: you can go to visual effects and choose none
 * UnMuse is a windows user at the moment
<KiD_ChAoS> why can't i format my flash drive to ntfs using gparted. the option to do so is there but it's grayed out......................!!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!
<FourX4Luvn> BoBo1: Wifi on linux = headache... usb wifi on linux = BIG headache
<alexrudd> zaqwe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox#head-fd2db374c08de16f28a6e0b72b708f5c423f37cb
<KiD_ChAoS> why can't i format my flash drive to ntfs using gparted. the option to do so is there but it's grayed out......................!!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!
<loa> <KiD_ChAoS> do your have ntfs tools ?
<UnMuse> I was wondering about wifi actually
<FourX4Luvn> BoBo1: Start by googling for the model of your adapter and linux.. eg. "netgear 12345 linux"
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, do i type the nameserver and ip on terminal of host comp or like in a text file or wat?
<KiD_ChAoS> loa: where do i get that?
<underwatercow> does iptables prevent icmp by default with no rules?
<KiD_ChAoS> loa: does it work with gparted?
<bluefox83> KiD_ChAoS,  I suggest fat, windows and linux both read it...
<UnMuse> Cool thanks FourX4Luvn.
<maikeru> niuq, exactly where do I find that?
<loa> <KiD_ChAoS> wait
<maverique> FourX4Luvn, i get that now on my network, but it worked on 6.10, why not 7.10?
<Syxx> can someone help me with getting steam to run on my  ubuntu 7.10
<UnMuse> I might as well just wait until the LTS release.
<niuq> maikeru: right click on desktop>change desktop background> visual effects
<Blueprint> theAtom: my settings, does not work :(....
<Liono> FourX4Luvn  how can i log all  "screen lockings" + "unlocking events"
<magnetron> !appdb | Syxx check this web page.
<ubotu> Syxx check this web page.: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<loa> <KiD_ChAoS> ntfsprogs - tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux
<maikeru> niuq, thank you matey :-)
<bluefox83> Syxx, steam game engine? running in wine or is there a native version out?
<theAtom> Blueprint, :(
<Byan> so, does anyone know how I would go about getting a round robin socks for multible connections working
<cocox_> Hi im unable to list my Network Interface cards in my gutsy 2.6.22-14-generic box (i have two eth0 and wlan0), but everytime i do an ifconfig and then press <TAB> my wlan0 is never showed... i have this problem since upgrade from feysti... anyway my wireless card works fine...
<niuq> maikeru: np
<KiD_ChAoS> loa: cool, you are a linux guru master, all others are just pawns in your chessgame of life :)
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: Nameserver goes in /etc/resolv.conf  ip goes in /etc/network/interfaces
<bluefox83> cocox_, why are you using tab?
<Syxx> running on wine Bluefox
<UnMuse> Do new Ubuntu releases usually not have any documentation until several weeks after?
<loa> <KiD_ChAoS> nope)
<jpeterman> Whats the package name in the repositories for Konquerer?
<UnMuse> Or do people tend to write things before the real release.
<bluefox83> Syxx, try installing wine-doors then using that to install it...it makes it kinda streamlines and not that hard to do...
<cocox_> bluefox83 afeter writing ifconfig i use tab to complete for example y press "e" and then TAB it should omplete to eth0
<arthurmaciel> between breezy, dapper and hoary, which is the latest stable version?
<Syxx> wine-doors? what is that Bluefox
<FourX4Luvn> cocox_: Try just plain 'ifconfig'  What interfaces does it show?
<glick> what the hell thunderbird doesnt ask me if i want to use ssl
<glick> or if it should remimber my password
<glick> the hell?
<UnMuse> Breezy and Dapper are stable, Hoary isn't.
<UnMuse> Dapper is newer.
<bluefox83> Syxx, wine-doors is wine, but they've made it kinda like a package management system for it, you open wine-doors and it swhows you a list of software you can install to your system that already works on their stuff...i know steam is one of those things'
<magnetron> UnMuse: breezy is also unsupported.
<UnMuse> Right
<cocox_> FourX4Luvn it list my wlan0 but when i press tab to watch the interfaces that the system recognizes it doesnt show it
<UnMuse> Dapper is the only one with LTS right now
<UnMuse> So probably that.
<mysterycool> i downloaded realplayer 10 for unix in a .bin format. how do i run it?
<jpeterman> Whats the package name in the repositories for Konquerer? sudo apt-get install ..?
<UnMuse> Unless you want to wait until April.
<Syxx> ok ill look into it
<UnMuse> In which case Hoary becomes stable, new, and LTS'd until a long time from now.
<alexrudd> mystery cool:   chmod +x realplayer*
<mrtsunami> jpatrick, sudo apt-get install konqueror
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, so how do i get into those locations?
<alexrudd> ./realplayer*
<jpatrick> mrtsunami: hi
<UnMuse> That's probably what I'll do for my winxp laptop.
<FourX4Luvn> cocox_: Interesting.  I don't know why the autocompletion wouldn't work, but as long as ifconfig shows it.. Guess you'll just have to type out the whole interface name.
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: Sorry.. have too many things going at once here.. What locations?
<Darkmystere> Err my windows wont boot after i resized it
<mrtsunami> jpeterman, ** sudo apt-get install konqueror
<bluefox83> for some odd reason, my eth connection keeps going up in number...
<deniz_> deniz_: Nameserver goes in /etc/resolv.conf  ip goes in /etc/network/interfaces
<UnMuse> Anyone know where I could find a list of known laptop issues?
<theAtom> Darkmystere, why so dark today?
<mysterycool> alexridd: wait the folder is called RealPlayer10GOLD.bin. shall i type:  chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin*
<cocox_> FourX4Luvn but the problem is when i want to install vmware it just recognizes lo and eth0
<mysterycool> ?
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, deniz_: Nameserver goes in /etc/resolv.conf  ip goes in /etc/network/interfaces
<bluefox83> right now my eth connection is eth22, and i have no idea why....
<theAtom> Darkmystere, no wonder, because you made the #1 classical mistake, you resized from WRONG end
<jpeterman> mrtsunami, thanks i musta spelled it wrong
<Darkmystere> theatom, huh?
<Darkmystere> I used Gparted..
<mrtsunami> jpeterman, probably that :)
<cocox_> FourX4Luvn and i guess is not recognizing wlan0 for the same reason i cant list it
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: Either use the command line or nautilus and go to those directories
<UnMuse> Poor Darkmystere...
<mysterycool> alexridd: wait the folder is called RealPlayer10GOLD.bin. shall i type:  chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin*
<UnMuse> I'm sorry.
<mysterycool> alexrudd: wait the folder is called RealPlayer10GOLD.bin. shall i type:  chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin*
<theAtom> Darkmystere, you gparted wrong way and wiped your beginning data thats needed
<Darkmystere> so i should of used gparted theATom?
<alexrudd> mysterycool:  Use "RealPlayer10GOLD.bin"  then.  "RealPlayer10GOLD*", "RealPlayer*" would also word
<theAtom> Darkmystere, u didnt use gparted?
<Darkmystere> *shouldnt
<Syxx> BlueFox its a download right
<alexrudd> mystercool: Using * at the end tries to find a file with the first characters you specified, and I just didn't know the actual filename
<alexrudd> *work
<FourX4Luvn> cocox_: Hrm.. I don't know what to say about that.. Perhaps it's a VMWare issue.  I dont know.. sorry
<theAtom> Darkmystere, gparted is not perfect, and i think its user error though
<Darkmystere> theAtom, i used Gparted was asking if i shouldnt of used it..
<Mickmeister> Anybody know any Perl?
<bluefox83> Syxx, yeah i think you find wine-doors at wine-doors.org
<theAtom> Darkmystere, what did u do?
<cocox_> FourX4Luvn all right thanks
<mysterycool> alexrudd: nothing happens :s
<LukeL> Mickmesiter try #Perl
<maverique> i found the firmware of my card here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessFirmware , but how do i get it and how do i install it so the card is usable under 7.10?
<Darkmystere> i just cut 3gigs off for backtrack 3 beta install that im on..
<Mickmeister> Thanks LukeL.
<mc__> hello
<afancy> Hi, how to install Gnome desktop ?
<FourX4Luvn> cocox_: Just for giggles perhaps try VirtualBox, unless you have to have VMWare.
<maverique> ACX 199
<maverique> TI ACX 100
<mysterycool> alexrudd: nothing happens :s
<Ashfire908> is there a way to setup a computer up so all new incoming connections on a interface are forwarded to a certain address on a certain interface?
<alexrudd> mysterycool:   Nothing is supposed to happen yet.  That's just making the file executable so you can run it with the next line
<alexrudd> mystercool:  Once's it's executable (+x), you can use "./RealPlayer*"
<mc__> my wife erased my mozilla bookmarks and they are not in the backups in the .mozilla folder, can I get my files back ?
<FourX4Luvn> cocox_: Personally, I think VirtualBox is much easier to install and get running anyway.  But there are things that VirtualBox can't do that VMWare can.. and vice versa of course.
<mc__> as anyone an idea to save firefox's bookmarks ?
<KnK9> Good evening
<mc__> i was having like 100 bookmarks :(
<alexrudd> mc__: Use Foxmarks :P  Or you can export them as html, but I think it's too late now
<mc__> oh no
<yy> hwoto get rid of ubuntu splash screen when starting up???
<mc__> but usually i get them back in the history
<mc__> ....
<FourX4Luvn> mc__: Check on firefox's addons site.. they have a few add ons that will sync your bookmarks with an offsite storage.  Won't help you now, but will prevent it from happening again.
<alexrudd> mc__ : How recently was this?  You might be able to undelete the bookmarks.html file, but I doubt it
<afancy> Hi, how to install Gnome desktop?
<mc__> is there a way to come to an ancient configuration
<riotkittie> there arent any in bookmark-backups? >_>
<mc__> undelete ?
<mc__> could be cool
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, so wat terminal command would i use for nameserver then for ip?
<prince_jammys> yy: change the image to something else you mean?
<mc__> riotkittie > in th backups there are just today's bookmarks
<yy> naw. i mean get rid of it so i can see what's happening
<cocox_> FourX4Luvn VirtualBox allows you to create time point to restore?
<FourX4Luvn> cocox_: Yes
<alexrudd> mc__   Unfortunately I don't know anything about that, besides the fact that you are looking for a file named bookmarks.html
<yy> prince_jammys ^
<mc__> So I could undelete bookmarks.html ?
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: Try pico... eg. 'pico /etc/resolv.conf'
<prince_jammys> yy:  i believe that is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mc__> how to install undelete ?
<alexrudd> mc__ An undelete utility *might* be able to recover the file for you - but I highly doubt it
<yy> i was hoping for a keystroke
<prince_jammys> yy: where it gives options for boot
<mc__> alexrudd > is there a package like that in the repository ?
<alexrudd> mc__ I have absolutely no idea; I've never used one
<FourX4Luvn> mc__: Stupid question perhaps, but have you tried checking the recyle bin?  Perhaps she only moved them there?
<mysterycool> alexrudd: something is wrong
<mc__> no
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, now wat?
<mc__> they're not in.
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: You mentioned you were reading a howto earlier.. the howto doesn't say how to add the information?
<mc__> she dont know no more what she made >.<
<mysterycool> alexrudd: i did that then the installation begun then at the desktop a new folder was created called RealPlayer and then the installation finished but i cant find the actual realplayer :s
<Liono> how can i do scripting in linux?
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing?highlight=%28connection%29%7C%28internet%29%7C%28sharing%29
<mc__> with her, i should eveytime reinstall the computer... >.>
<mysterycool> alexrudd: i checked the Applications menu and its not there :s
<alexrudd> mystercool: I don't know where RealPlayer installs its files, sorry
<mrtsunami> Liono, what kind of scripting?
<liquid> hey
<mc__> but no one knows a time machine like utility ?
<martin> Hello, I have some trouble with xrandr. The screen of my external monitor gets dark after 5secs (signal is still there, but screen is very dark). If I turn the monitor off and on per xrandr a few times, it works fine. (if the screen doesnt get dark in the first 5secs, its working normal)
<martin> any idea how to fix it?
<alexrudd> mysterycool: man i can't type y's to save my life
<liquid> my ubuntu 7.10 desktop cd does not work on my pc
<mysterycool> alexrudd: huh?
<Indiadev_Techie> Liono: using Mingw + ellipse
<FourX4Luvn> Liono: There's a ton of options out there.. if you've never done any programming/scripting before, perhaps start with bash.  Sort of like Windows batch files, but more powerful... Google for 'bash scripting'
<lespea> martii: do you have a crt or lcd?
<liquid> i always get a blackscreen when i press the "insatall an start" ubuntu button
<martin> lcd connected with dvi
<prince_jammys> yy: you have to remove "quiet" and "splash" for the menu entries in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst --- open the file in an editor as root, and that will do it
<alexrudd> I keep typing "mystercool"
<mysterycool> lol :p
<liquid> can i install ubuntu 7.04 with wubi and the update it to 7.10?
<mc__> so anyone an idea ?? :
<mc__> :/
<mysterycool> then dont type mysterycool just tell me
<glick> too bad thunderbird and sunbird dont iconify
<cocox_> FourX4Luvn are you able to use your wlan adapter in your host and guest in VirtualBox?
<prince_jammys> prince_jammys: you open the file with        gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lespea> martii: is your backlight going out?
<mc__> no one knows a tool to get back deleted files?
<martin> lespea: yes
<liquid> my ubuntu 7.10 desktop cd does not work on my pc
<liquid> i always get a blackscreen when i press the "insatall an start" ubuntu button
<FourX4Luvn> cocox_: Yes, through a NAT interface.. the virtual machine NAT's through the host machine
<liquid> can i install ubuntu 7.04 with wubi and the update it to 7.10?
<lespea> martii: sucky :/
<mc__> liquid > do the cd work on another pc ?
<mc__> and no one an idea ?
<mc__> too bad :S
<dgrant> is there a way to find out all packages that were installed from repositories that are no longer in my sources.list and all packages that were installed with dpkg -i ?
<liquid> i dont know.. but i think so because i already burned the image with 2 different programs.. and both cds dont work
<martin> lespea: )o:
<prince_jammys> yy: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7197
<mc__> liquid > have you tried another linux on the computer ?
<danand_> dgrant - dpkg -l should give you a list of all packages installed on your system
<mc__> safe boot mode ?
<liquid> no
<liquid> yes
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: That tutorial shows how resolv.conf should look.. Just make the resolv.conf on the machine you're trying to connect look like the one on the machine that's already connected.
<KiD_ChAoS> is there any spyware i should worry about with ubuntu?
<cocox_> FourX4Luvn ohh i c, i would try it
<mc__> liquid > try mandriva or other
<glick> is it possible to iconify thunderbird and sunbird?
<SuperQ> KiD_ChAoS: not really
<liquid> are the also good?
<prince_jammys> KiD_ChAoS: no
<mc__> and if it doesnt work, theres something wrong with your computer and linux
<peleg> !find xetex
<liquid> mc__: isnt ubuntu the best one?
<ubotu> Found: texlive-xetex
<dgrant> danand_: thanks
<KiD_ChAoS> prince_jammys: good SuperQ
<prince_jammys> glick: yes, you have to get themes online
<Indiadev_Techie> KiD_ChAoS: no...ubuntu is spyware free n virus free....
<mc__> liquid > ubuntu is the best but mandriva just for test
<mysterycool> help with installing realplayer plzz
<mc__> liquid > yout computer may be not compatible wITH linux
<liquid> lol
<Boglizk> How do i compile delphi? Is there a pre-installed compiler?
<liquid> thats impossible
<mc__> is it a laptop ?
<alexrudd> mysterycool: Go to the realplayer directory in a terminal
<glick> prince_jammys, what do themes have to do with it?  i just want them in the panel so i dont have to keep them open all the time
<liquid> no
<alexrudd> mystercool cd ~/Desktop/Real*
<Liono> FourX4Luvn Indiadev_Techie thanks
<liquid> the alternate version of ubuntu works
<mc__> liquid > why you say its impossible ?
<peleg> I am trying to install xetex, but looks like feisty doesn't know texlive-xetex. any ideas?
<liquid> but i ned the live version
<alexrudd> mysterycool: and type ./realplay.bin
<mc__> liquid > ok
<prince_jammys> glick: oh i thought you meant you wanted to theme the icons *within* thunderbird
<mysterycool> alexrudd: a new folder has been created called RealPlayer and the installation was done via the terminal
<Liono> mrtsunami max power needed.
<Darkmystere> Like i said again i cant boot Windows after resizing it..
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, k, im in gedit which is nicer, now do i add lines, l;ike wat do i do?
<mc__> liquid > which grapic card do you have ?
<liquid> 8800gtx
<liquid> nvidia
<Boglizk> Darkmystere: Thast why you always defrag first
<alexrudd> mystercool: Yes, I just installed it myself.  It doesn't create a launcher in the menu, so you have to make your own
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: Is there anything in the file now?
<Liono> Indiadev_Techie what are mingw and ellipse for?
<mc__> liquid > WOOT, nice card !
<prince_jammys> glick: yeah i think you just right click and "send to panel" or something like that
<liquid> thx^^
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, ya the two nameserver lines
<Darkmystere> boglizk, i know why you think i did it 4 times..
<prince_jammys> glick: right click on the thunderbird icon in the menu
<Indiadev_Techie> liquid: then ther may be problem with the ubuntu cd itself...
<mc__> liquid > but i think the drivers for linux dont work so good because the card is very modern
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: Do they match the other computer's entries?
<Darkmystere> before resizing..
<KiD_ChAoS> is it true that ubuntu was designed by 3 men who worship the devil?
<Indiadev_Techie> Liono: c++ programming...
<mysterycool> alexrudd: ok so i go to the realplayer folder or .bin file?
<glick> prince_jammys, hah i dont see that option
<mc__> liquid > does X work when youve installed with alternate ?
<liquid> no the cds are okay.. because i already burned two of them
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, wat do u mean?
<alexrudd> mystercool: Add a custom application launcher to your panel, with the command "~/Desktop/RealPlayer/realplayer.bin"
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, like wat has to match the nameservers?
<liquid> no i didn#t install it with alternate
<prince_jammys> KiD_ChAoS: nope, designed by two teenage girls
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, like wat has to match, the nameservers?*
<KiD_ChAoS> prince_jammys: lol
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: Make the /etc/resolv.conf file look the same on both computers
<liquid> i have a fakeraid and i need a livecd for the installation of it
<mc__> liquid > i thnik the original "nv" driver doesnt work
<alexrudd> mysterycool: Well, I doubt you want to launch it from the terminal all the time, so point the launcher to the bin file
<Indiadev_Techie> Liono: u can use gtk, python, php....n soo many other languages..ther r lot of them available....
<mad_max02> Is there any way to automatically mount eSata HDD ?? Script or app ??
<martin> lespea: thanks for help (o:
<KiD_ChAoS> prince_jammys: mary kate and ashley olson?
<Bentley_> hi all - I have an ext2 partition in which I want all files & folders created with wide-open permissions, regardless of the user writing them.  Is this something I can I accomplish with /etc/fstab?
<mc__> liquid > you should use "nvidia" driver but by default, it is not available so you'll better try with "vesa" driver
<doofy`> when i do sudo fdisk -l shouldnt all disks attached to the system be listed?
<alexrudd> mysterycool: It's somewhat odd installing an executable to ~/Desktop rather than /usr/bin but it will work fine
<prince_jammys> glick: try dragging the icon to the panel
<Indiadev_Techie> Liono: go to www.mingw.org for more details....
<mc__> liquid > there is a boot option to boot with vesa ;)
<Liono> Indiadev_Techie   gtk, python, php... will run in terminals in linux?
<Syxx> BlueFox you still here
<mysterycool> alexrudd: do u accept pms cuz i got really confused
<KiD_ChAoS> YES! the Ubuntu movement was spearheaded by Mary-Kate and Ashley Olson
<Indiadev_Techie> Liono: yes...
<loa> <doofy`> sudo fdisk -l
<mc__> liquid > it should work and when you get an interface, you can install nvidia drivers ;)
<liquid> ehm..
<liquid> i can get into the start menu
<alexrudd> mysterycool: I dunno about irc since I'm unregistered.  Yahoo work?
<liquid> but not further
<Indiadev_Techie> Liono: so what language to ya want to work with ????
<liquid> how can i change in the startmenu which driver i want to use?
<FourX4Luvn> doofy`: No.. fdisk -l will list all PARTITIONS on the specified device.  eg. fdisk -l /dev/sda
<mc__> liquid > can you edit the command line of boot ?
<mad_max02> Is there any way to automatically mount eSata HDD ?? Script or app ??
<glick> hehe nope this isnt kde prince_jammys ;P
<mysterycool> k tell me yahoo
<mc__> liquid > you should notifty the system you want to boot with VESA driver
<prince_jammys> glick i have gnome too
<mysterycool> alexrudd: tell me ur yahoo
<alexrudd> add a 0 to my name
<liquid> how?
<mysterycool> alexrudd0@yahoo.com?
<liquid> mc__ : how?
<prince_jammys> glick sorry, i thought it was one of those -- its very easy, i'm just on kde now
<mc__> liquid > i dont remember, look in help
<KiD_ChAoS> YES! the Ubuntu movement was spearheaded by Mary-Kate and Ashley Olson
<doofy`> FourX4Luvn, i had a disk /dev/hda partition was /dev/hda1... its not mounting anymore. How do i list all drives and then remount it
<Liono> Indiadev_Techie i thougth php was for webs only
<mc__> and try a vesa option ;)
<alexrudd> yes, I just didn't want to post in in a public IRC channel >_<
<mysterycool> lol sry :p
<mysterycool> mine is a hotmail
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, they're diff, so if i make them exactly the same, ur sure that itll work?
<FourX4Luvn> doofy`: Does /dev/hda1 still appear in  your /etc/fstab?
<Liono> Indiadev_Techie dont know. i want max control and max veriety./ features. what should i choose
<liquid> in help?
<liquid> so i dont have to install ubuntu
<alexrudd> oh, I meant Yahoo IM
<liquid> to change the driver option?
<Liono> Indiadev_Techie a language that works on every os or task
<alexrudd> I actually use gmail
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: You're just trying to share the internet connection between two machines, yes?
<doofy`> FourX4Luvn, yes its there
<mysterycool> yeah but we can chat via msn messenger
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, ya:)
<FourX4Luvn> doofy`: Then do 'sudo mount -a'
<mysterycool> even if u have ayhoo messenger
<mysterycool> *yahoo
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: Then yes, it will work
<doofy`> sudo mount -a
<prince_jammys> Liono: a language for doing what
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, even if its dial-up internet?
<mick_home> hi everyone
<FourX4Luvn> doofy`: In a terminal, not here ;-)
<j_humphrey> does ubuntu have the tools required for compiling things?
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, or is that irellevant
<prince_jammys> j_humphrey: yes
<DRebellion> j_humphrey, install the package build-essential
<doofy`> FourX4Luvn, of course :)
<rsk> j_humphrey: not by default
<soulrider_> j_humphrey: not by default, install build-essential
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: Shouldn't be relevant
<j_humphrey> thanks
<prince_jammys> !g++ | j_humphrey
<ubotu> j_humphrey: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<liquid> @mc__
<liquid> so i dont have to install ubuntu
<liquid> to change the driver option?
<Darkmystere> i dont even get an error like this:File: \Windows\system32\winload.exe
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, k, thx, ill try it and get bak
<Darkmystere> Status: 0xc0000225
<Darkmystere> Info: The selected entry could not be loaded because the application is missing or corrupt. it just shows that its trying to load and never does
<KiD_ChAoS> ever since i installed Ubuntu i have noticed some swelling in my genitals. Does anyone want to comment on that?
<mick_home> where can i get the win32codecs (and such) -- i come from the debian world ;) can i also use debianmultimedia -- or do i need to use another repository?
<mc__> liquid > no you can specify at live boot
<Liono> prince_jammys a language that has many functions
<darknature> i just bought an acer aspire 3680 laptop (cheap $349) and its slow on windows vista. Should I install xubuntu or just go ahead with ubuntu
<doofy`> FourX4Luvn, i have tried that before... it says its mounting at /media/hda1... when i navigate to that directory theres nothing there
<alexrudd> mysterycool: hmm, ok try sending me a msg.  I'm not sure how to connect to MSN w/ pidgin.  I can see the pm, btw - just not respond
<Indiadev_Techie> Liono: then ther r three option > C++ > Python > PHP
<mad_max02> mick_home, medibuntu
<doofy`> FourX4Luvn, maybe the drive died :(
<mc__> liquid > you BOOT with vesa
<mad_max02> mick_home, google for the adress
<mick_home> !mediubntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediubntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FourX4Luvn> doofy`: what does 'mount' show?
<mc__> and next you install nvidia driver
<mick_home> !mediubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> Liono: most of them do -- do you have an idea of the kind of stuff you want to do with this language?
<FourX4Luvn> doofy`: Does it show that partition is mounted?
<mad_max02> mick_home, MEDIBUNTU
<mick_home> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<IndyGunFreak> mick_home: definitely use medibuntu
<doofy`> FourX4Luvn, no nothing relevant to /dev/hda1
<liquid> but how... how can i specifie it? i am only able to get in the start menu were i can click start and install ubuntu, etc
<mick_home> sorry -- i'm a little dislexic :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Liono> Indiadev_Techie whats most easy to learn and use?
<prince_jammys> Liono: try perl
<mad_max02> mick_home, A little ??
<dgrant> is there a way to do a --purge even after the package is removed?
<MiVo> hi all
<FourX4Luvn> doofy`: 'sudo umount /dev/hda1'  then do 'sudo mount /dev/hda1'
<Indiadev_Techie> Liono: php
<mick_home> mad_max02: hey, we all have our faults :-P
<yy> how can I verify is a client machine is checking itself against an LDAP server for authentication?
<mad_max02> mick_home, :D
<MiVo> I've problems with isntalling linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22.14-52_i386.deb, it keeps saying that archive is damaged
<mad_max02> mick_home, jking dude :)
<Liono> Indiadev_Techie ok
<prince_jammys> Liono: sudo apt-get install perl-doc php-doc <--- and view in a web browser
<mick_home> i know ;)
<Liono> prince_jammys ok
<mad_max02> is there any program like PHP Developer for linux ??
<erUSUL> MiVo: remove it from /var/cache/apt/archives/ and redownload
<bluefoxx> hey, i have this old 320 meg seagate harddisk that still works, give me some ideas as to what i should do with it. im think throw together a p1 with puppy just for the hell of it or take it apart for the platters[i decorate my walls with em XD] and magnets
<Indiadev_Techie> Liono: php is much more flexible than other languages...
<FourX4Luvn> MiVo: Try deleting the .deb and redownloading it
<maverique> how do i get the firmware of the TI ACX100 on the Ubuntu 7.10 istallation, without internet on the machine?
<doofy`> FourX4Luvn, Failed to access '/dev/hda1': No such file or directory I should mention also that this occured immediatly after hardy heron upgrade. It might be better for me to take this to ubuntu+1
<MiVo> erUSUL: I already did that, same problem
<Liono> Indiadev_Techie ok
<burkmat> cfdisk keeps telling me "Wrote partition table, but re-read table failed. Reboot to update table." - Is this something I should worry about/fix or can I just ignore it?
<FourX4Luvn> doofy`: What version where you running before?
<bluefox83> bluefoxx, install a very basic ubuntu server install on it, then use it as the / partition, and use another disk to hold everything else...
<j0hng4lt> okay, I have read the wikis, tried everything, contemplating reinstall (if I can figure that out) - wireless worked last night, not today....
<Indiadev_Techie> mad_max02: ther r soo many out ther....go google up buddy ....
<prince_jammys> Liono: the html tutorials i put up there get installed in the folder /usr/share/doc
<doofy`> FourX4Luvn, gutsy
<j0hng4lt> will not 'search' for connections
<mad_max02> Indiadev_Techie, I did google and I got PHP Designer under Wine
<j0hng4lt> it is a broadcom, did the ubuntu forum to check the driver it checks out
<Indiadev_Techie> yes... but i dont recommend php designer...for u..its not free...
<bluefoxx> bluefox83, XD, that might work, if i knew anything about networking properly and had a burner...[not to mention a p1 mobo, i have 10 p1s sitting aroundd, what to do with *those*]
<j0hng4lt> did the restricted firmware
<FourX4Luvn> doofy`: Interesting.. Yeah, if it worked under gutsy it should under Hardy I would think.. but then again it IS alpha :)  I have no experience with Hardy though.. so yes, unless someone else here has any input...   Sorry
<j0hng4lt> it all quit when i installed apache
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, doesnt work :'(
<j0hng4lt> but wired works
<erUSUL> !hardy | doofy`
<ubotu> doofy`: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<mad_max02> Indiadev_Techie, I have a PHP Designer 2008 licence
<bluefox83> bluefoxx, it's not that hard, there are tutorials all over the place...
<mad_max02> Indiadev_Techie, but I'm looking for someone that will run native
<MiVo> re-download of linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22.14-52_i386.deb doesn't, it keeps saying that archive is damaged
<mad_max02> not under wine
<Indiadev_Techie> mad_max02: k...thats gr8...
<doofy`> FourX4Luvn, no worries, thanks a lot for your help. Ill migrate back to gutsy if i need to. Figured id just try to help
<doofy`> erUSUL, thank you I knew that. I figured it was a more general question but most likely not.
<FourX4Luvn> doofy`: Glad to help.. Just hope you haven't lost any critical data
<bluefoxx> bluefox83, true, but im waiting on my school to get me into the new cisco program they found for me
<doofy`> FourX4Luvn, everything critical is backed up :) lucky.
<j0hng4lt> is there anything, short of a reinstall, I can do ?
<CoasterMaster> how do I redirect stderr?
<DRebellion> CoasterMaster, program 2> output iirc
<CoasterMaster> DRebellion, that did it, thanks
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: all the steps in that tutorial worked fine, with no errors?
<MiVo> ok, I guess I've a unique problem then
<Indiadev_Techie> mad_max02: ther r soo many software out ther bro....
<j0hng4lt> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BoBo1> i have lines on screen !!! on ubuntu
<th0ger_ifa> I have serious problems with the firefox/gnash plugin, mozilla-plugin-gnash 0.8.1-0ubuntu3. It just shows some scrambled images (no video/sound). Right click menu works. Its on gutsy, ibookG4 powerpc. And mostly it takes 100% cpu! Youtube works, but nowhere else... Non-plugin gnash seems to work fine. Known bug? Where do i find gnash logs? Any hints appreciated!
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, it seemed to me that there were no errors, my only problems r 2 problems: confusion with the last step and the fact that it doesnt work
<bluefox83> mad_max02, you might want to try screem...synaptic says it's a website development program, and works with php
<ploom> I have to ask - why upstart, not initng??
<bluefox83> !screem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screem - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> how odd...
<j0hng4lt> how can I tell which version of ubuntu I have?
<crimsun_> j0hng4lt: lsb_release -r
<DRebellion> j0hng4lt, system -> about
<erUSUL> th0ger_ifa: gnash is a work in progress... if you want features it is better to use the flashplugin-nonfree
<Ballena> does anyone here use GNU Screen?
<j0hng4lt> hmmm, I have loved everything about ubuntu so far (24 hours) - but this wireless crap sucks ass compared to Windows
<zarath76> Ballena: I do
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: Ok.. then go back to that tutorial.. and try the approach that mentions firestarter under 'other approaches' that should do most the work for you.  Install dhcp3-server on the server machine (the one connected to the internet), then install firestarter on the server... then set your client machine's gateway to the server machine's address
<bluefox83> mad_max02, also, cakephp
<liquid> is the desktop cd the live cd?
<FourX4Luvn> and the client machine to get it's ip address over DHCP
<DRebellion> !anyone | Ballena
<ubotu> Ballena: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<th0ger_ifa> erUSUL: not available for ppc i think
<liquid> is the desktop cd the live cd?
<DRebellion> liquid, yes
<erUSUL> th0ger_ifa: oops :| nevermind then
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, i have firestarter and the dhcp3 server thing, i dint get the last thing
<Ballena> zarath76: is there a way to get rid of that annyting thing that you can't press backspace when no carter is marked? I get a stupid Wuff! wuff! vbell all the time.
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, like wat do i do?
<bluefoxx> anyone know if they still sell travan tr4 cartridgs for a seagate tape drive?
<zarath76> yes there is a way to turn off the bell but I dont remember offhand how
<zarath76> C-a C-g maybe
<bluefox83> bluefoxx, probably an ebay item...
<j0hng4lt> the page that !wireless brings up shows a network manager that is different from mine, and describes the 6.10 manager, and that sounds like mine, but I have 7.10 - can I check the network manager version?
<thiemster> Ballena: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-126746.html
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: The server is running the DHCP server right now?
<j0hng4lt> my network devices have checkboxes to the left of them in network manager, is that how it is supposed to look?
<bluefoxx> bluefox83, errg...no credit cards here, i was hoping a store might carry them, and i could make a cash purchase...
<smayes3> Hi... can someon help me restore the default ubuntu usplash... ???
<DRebellion> j0hng4lt, yes
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, well, i dont no...when i open firestarter, it gives me this problem: "failed to start firewall becuz eth0 is not ready"
<peleg> !find ttf2tfm
<ubotu> File ttf2tfm found in freetype1-tools
<MissPenguin> how can i change the fonts on the desktop?
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, i dont no if its working, all i no is i have firestarter and in synaptic it showed that i have the dhcp3 server thing
<j0hng4lt> would installing apache2 via apt-get have messed up my wireless?
<bluefox83> bluefoxx, get a greendot card from walmart then just load however much money you want to spend on the card, and use it just like a credit card on ebay :)
<Ballena> thiemster: i know how to turn the bell off. But still I cant remove empty charters with backspace. the cursor just stands still.
<thiemster> ballena: hmm, i don't know the
<thiemster> ballena: *then
<Ballena> ok :/
<iKap> my applications panel is kind of messed up, can somebody hlep? i dont see anything i minimize to system tray..
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: 'ifconfig eth0'   Is eth0 up and does it have the right IP address and netmask?
<steph_> hello
<thiemster> MissPenguin: http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Configuring_Ubuntu_Desktop_Fonts#Font_Options_on_Ubuntu
<smayes3> iKap: right click on the panel and add the notification applet ...
<bluefox83> FourX4Luvn, you wouldn't happen to know how to make my eth22 turn into eth0 would you?
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, deniz@deniz-desktop:~$ ifconfig eth0
<deniz_> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:D8:38:58:20
<deniz_>           inet6 addr: fe80::211:d8ff:fe38:5820/64 Scope:Link
<deniz_>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<deniz_>           RX packets:22041 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<deniz_>           TX packets:785 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FloodBot2> deniz_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Neowulffl> join #ubuntu
<erUSUL> iKap: maybe you need to add a notification area. right click on pannel add to panel
<iKap> smayes3, it wont work.. when i removed volume control button it didnt go away. erUSUL
<thiemster> bye /quit
<cr3dakteur> hey... someone whos wardriver ?
<FourX4Luvn> bluefox83: No.. I saw you mentioned that problem.. I've never seen such a thing before.. sorry
<Neowulffl> hi all
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: Somewhere along the way you never assigned an ip address to your eth0
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, ok so wat do i do? :)
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: 'sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<iKap> Nothing ive removed from the panel has gone away.. the icon stays but the icon doesnt function its almost as if its frozen? i even tried to restart.. no luck so far. and i added notificaiton area again and it sitll didnt work.
<sybariten> what "should" my $TERM variable be? i think i have screwed it up
<deniz_> FourX4Luvn, k, i did itr
<smayes3> iKap: what didn't go away? you said minimized programs were no longer showing up in system tray
<Neowulffl> im a real noob and i could use some help with my Ubuntu install
<cr3dakteur> can i convert kismet logs to kml/kmz ?
<FourX4Luvn> deniz_: now try to start firestarter
<jac0b> is the ubuntu-standard * ubuntu-minimal required packages
<iKap> smayes3, yes at first ntohing i minimized to system tray was showing up in system tray.. but now when i tried removing volume control icon and network manager icon.. they didnt go away, icons are like stuck there.
<bluefoxx> lol, three generations of seagate drives, and three differenst interface types on all of them
<DRebellion> !ask | Neowulffl
<ubotu> Neowulffl: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<iKap> smayes3, and when i add them agian, they d ont show up
<deniz_> now the new problem is: "failed to start the firewall bcuz an unkown error ocurred"
<smayes3> iKap: have you opened up System Monitor and checked for a program eating up your resources ... force quit it
<MissPenguin> thiemiester: thank you
<khaotik> anyone kno of a good link where i could get some information on how to maximize my network connection for maximum speeds
<khaotik> ?
<iKap> smayes3, when i add any type of app to the panel the icon doesnt show up.. they are invisible.
<leeping_> Hey there
<Neowulffl> my sound card isnt functioning it tells me that gstreamer isnt installed or the device isnt present
<cr3dakteur> who's KISMET insider?
<j0hng4lt> I can see why linux has not made the transition to the regular end-user.  I have been in IT for 14 years, and I am ready to shoot this thing.
<leeping_> Is there a way for the liveCD to skip scanning the CD when configuring apt during the install?
<smayes3> iKap: make sure you don't have the entire panel taken up by the Windows applet
<FourX4Luvn> khaotik: I see you're from the Windows world.  99% of all *NIX installs require no tweaking for maximum network performance.  We have a MUCH better TCP/IP stack than Microsoft.
<iKap> smayes3, gnome-panel is tkaing up 9.0mb in system monitor
<leeping_> Also: If I have the /home directory mounted on a partition different from the root filesystem, I shouldn't have to back up the /home directory before reinstalling a 64-bit operating system .. do I?
<khaotik> yes unfortunatly i am. i did a full switch over to my hp laptop and loving it
<bluefoxx> late 80s: seagate st3144a:320/330 megs: PATA/IDE interface. mid 90s: seagate st34520w medalist 4.7GB SKSI interface. present day: seagate barracude7200.10 80 GB SATA interface drive
<bluefox83> khaotik, this isn't windows, linux doesn't slow your speeds down...it will take full advantage of your connection speed every time
<smayes3> Anyone know how to regenerate the Ubuntu usplash ... my system was installed first with Xubuntu but then I added Ubuntu ... I can't get the Usplash to go back the Ubuntu's usplash ... I've tried reinstalling usplash ???
<bluefoxx> seagate is wins! all of them work prfectly!
<iKap> smayes3, can i just add a new panel and not worry about this?
<Neowulffl> my sound card isnt functioning it tells me that gstreamer isnt installed or the device isnt present i checked with the lspci command and i see the audio card but it isnt configured
<liquid> can i update from dapper to gutsy?
<leeping_> When I install using the LiveCD, how do I edit the sequence of events?
<FourX4Luvn> khaotik: Congratulations.. Enjoy your new setup and quit fretting over slow connections ;-)
<bluefoxx> sorry, had to brag XD
<leeping_> I don't want the LiveCD to scan the CD-ROM drive during the installation.
<j0hng4lt> I made the switch to my laptop from vista, loved it, got up this morning, no wireless, been 8 hours of messing with this thing - still no wireless.  There has to be a better way for laptops to get linux than this....
<bluefox83> bluefoxx, seagate is well known for making great hard drives :)
<khaotik> the reason i asked that is because i am using gtk-gnutella and theres an icon in the upper right corner that keeps telling me my TCP connection is being blocked by a firewall
<smayes3> iKap: there's a way of restarting the gnome-panel ... very simple ... but I can't remember ... have you tried deleting the panels then readding them
<liquid> does anybody hear have a nvidia 8800 and managed to install ubuntu with the liveCD?
<khaotik> i never installed one tho
<DRebellion> leeping_, why not?
<liquid> here
<MissPenguin> i have xubuntu. am i in the wrong channel?
<kbrooks> MissPenguin, not really
<iKap> smayes3, i removed the icons on panel and readded but icons dont show up.. nor do the ones already there go away..  is there a way to just create a new panel?
<boohoo> is there a way to set a program to background once it's started executing? for example, i'm running wget from a putty window to my ubuntu pc, but I can't connect to the ubuntu machine now
<FourX4Luvn> khaotik: what kind of internet connection do you have?
<leeping_> DRebellion, it's because I'm using the LiveCD over the network.  It hangs at the "Scanning the CD-ROM" step
<khaotik> road runner
<kbrooks> MissPenguin, there is still add/remove, etc.
<bluefox83> khaotik, then you need to configure it to use upnp and then set your router to expect the connection from that piece of software...
<boohoo> is there a way to not cancel the running program, and still put it background
<boohoo> I tried Ctrl+C that exits it
<bluefoxx> bluefox83, and indeed they have lived up to theyr reputation, like how WD lives up to theyr rep of failing, ive lost around 8 or 9 WD drives, and a few fujitsu ones too
<smayes3> iKap: right click on panel and choose delet panel or new panel
<MissPenguin> kbrooks thank you
<kbrooks> boohoo, type ctrl+z
<bluefoxx> i found a working quantum drive though
<fox> jj
<FourX4Luvn> khaotik: Your cable modem has a firewall built into it.  Search google for how to open up the proper ports on modem
<Anon> #ubuntu-tw
<boohoo> kbrooks: that stops it
<bluefox83> bluefoxx, WD drives fail hard and fasgt when they do go...
<maverique> can somebody please please help me?
<khaotik> i already configured the router for that but the program still says TCP and UDP are being blocked
<bluefox83> *fast
<kbrooks> boohoo, yes, now type
<erUSUL> !anyone | maverique
<ubotu> maverique: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kbrooks> boohoo, bg
<deniz__> FourX4Luvn, my internet disconected, now im bak, wats the last thign uve seen from me? (asking bcuz internet cut off)
<leeping_> DRebellion, I know I don't have to use the LiveCD over the network, because there's the netboot image.  However, I also enjoy the thin client capabilities of the Live CD
<mad_max02> whats the command to remount burned dvd ??
<Anon> #ubuntu-tw
<mick_home> ok, i got libdvdcss2 and libdvdnav4 -- any clue as to whatelse i may need to get mplayer to play dvds
<maverique> but it's always seems all pll ignor it here
<Starnestommy> Anon: type /join #ubuntu-tw
<boohoo> kbrooks: ahh, there's no way to not stop it , and keep it runing while it gives you the control?
<FourX4Luvn> khaotik: Are you positive you opened the correct ports then?  And forwarded them to the correct address?
<Neowulffl> my sound card isnt functioning it tells me that gstreamer isnt installed or the device isnt present i checked with the lspci command and i see the audio card but it isnt configured...could someone help me find the fix
<kbrooks> boohoo, huh?
<kbrooks> boohoo, not really
<khaotik> not to sure
<kbrooks> boohoo, just do these 2 and get over it.
<iKap> smayes3, how do i add the network thing back on.. the thing that shows wireless connections avail.. and how im connected.. etc.
<erUSUL> !sound | Neowulffl
<ubotu> Neowulffl: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<danand_> mick_home - sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<maverique> so for my problem
<khaotik> i disabled the firewall on the Linksys router i have
<smayes3> Any Ubuntu geniuses here who know how I can restore the Ubuntu Usplash .. it was Xubuntu Usplash but I've switched to Ubuntu ???
<mad_max02> How to remount burned DVD without opening the DVD tray ?
<mick_home> danand_: hmm, that seems odd, but ok -- i'll do that
<wyclif> cheers everybody
<kbrooks> smayes3:
<mick_home> still didn't work
<Neowulffl> ty ill try that
<kbrooks> !usplash | smayes3
<ubotu> smayes3: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<deniz__> FourX4Luvn, r u there?
<maverique> i am trying to get my Wificard working, it is a ACX100 on a usb interface *which ubuntu currently detects as a unkonw one*
<mick_home> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Starnestommy> mad_max02: probably sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom/
<liquid> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS <-- this is dapper or?
<smayes3> iKap: right click on a panel and choose "Add to Panel" ... you'll find all the panel applets there ... you're looking for notification area applet
<bluefox83> i have NEVER been able to disable the firewall on ANY linksys router...
<Starnestommy> liquid: it is
<kbrooks> liquid, nod
<mad_max02> its already mounted
<deniz__> liquid, ubuntu 6.06 LTS is dapper drake
<liquid> and can i upgrade it to gutsy?
<mad_max02> and burned
<boohoo> kbrooks: what if was not wget? some other program?
<alexrudd0> smayes3: Do you have System > Admin > Startup manager or is that a Hardy thing?
<yy> How do I install a bunch of clients from the same image?
<mad_max02> and I want to remount it
<bluefox83> i'm not entirely convinced you can O.o
<kbrooks> liquid, not directly
<erUSUL> !upgrade | liquid
<ubotu> liquid: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<leeping_> Is the installation process on the LiveCD customizable?
<maverique> i remebered having the card run on  Ubuntu 6.10 whith installed restircted kernel modules
<iKap> smayes3, yeah i got it, but iti still wont show the network thing.
<kbrooks> leeping, yes, by accessing the live cd iso file
<deniz__> liquid, i think 6.10 has problems upgrading so no...from wat i no
<TB> anyone out there have any hot tips for installing Nvidia drivers with 7.10?
<prince_jammys> !usplash | smayes
<ubotu> smayes: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<danand_> mick_home - what problem are you having specifically with dvd playback?
<khaotik> is there a way i could send you all a screen shot
<smayes3> alexrudd0: I installed that but the uspalsh option I had read about didn't appear
<bluefoxx> yayz^^van buuren yearmix /07 finally finished the torrent!!for some reason my torrents are taking forever despite the fact that they have over 20 seeds
<TB> test
<leeping_> kbrooks, I can't seem to find where in the CD the sequence of installation events is located
<mick_home> danand_: i only get audio
<maverique> are there restricted kernel modules like that in 7.10
<erUSUL> khaotik: imageshak.us ??
<maverique> or is there another solution?
<TB> anyone out there have any nvidia installation tips?
<khaotik> ?
<mick_home> danand_: like i said, i have libdvdcss2 and libdvdnav4 installed
<kbrooks> leeping_, its hard to see, let me look for a wiki page, sec
<mick_home> danand_: and of course mplayer ;)
<TB> we are having a problem with 7.10 and nvidia support
<smayes3> kbrooks: I already tried the method suggested by ubotu but it doesn't find anything ... ??
<TB> been to the ubuntu and nvidia sites, tried Envy..
<TB> still no good
<FourX4Luvn> khaotik: Go to imageshak.us in a web browser and you can upload the picture there.. then it will give you a link you can post back in here so we can go see it
<danand_> mick_home - thats a wierd error! :(
<bluefox83> TB when installing nvidia drivers make sure there is only one version of them installed at one time...also make sure to unload the modules from the kernel after you disable them...
<leeping_> kbrooks, thanks :) I've been grepping every file in the directory for keywords and that's not the most effective strategy
<kbrooks> leeping_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<bluefox83> TB, you have too many versions of the driver installed
<danand_> mick_home - have you tried using gxine to see if that works better for you?
<TB> can I pm you blue fox?
<bluefox83> TB, yeah
<smayes3> iKap: try running this in a terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<yy> Are there any other Ubuntu channels?
<liquid> is it possible to change the graphic driver to vesa in the boot menu of the live cd?
<maverique> and again i feel ignored
<leeping_> kbrooks, thanks a lot :)
<liquid> the first menu.. where you can select start and install and etc
<kbrooks> leeping_, np
<mick_home> well i found out why
<mick_home> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bluefox83> yy, yep
<mick_home> that says that i needed to run a shell script
<nonXero> !wireless
<liquid> is it possible to change the graphic driver to vesa in the boot menu of the live cd?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<liquid> the first menu.. where you can select start and install and etc
<cr3dakteur> is there ANYONE who knows how to convert KISMET logs ?
<mick_home> but there is a typo here: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<bluefox83> TB, are you pming the wrong bluefox?
<danand_> mick_home - does it tell you why??
<liquid> is it possible to change the graphic driver to vesa in the boot menu of the live cd?
<mick_home> anyone know how i can edit it? (is that a wiki) -- or is there a place to submit a bug?
<liquid> is it possible to change the graphic driver to vesa in the boot menu of the live cd?
<TB> no, gotta register
<TB> thought i was, lol
<bluefox83> ah
<erUSUL> maverique: make sure acx module is loaded «sudo lsmod | grep acx»
<mick_home> damnit!
<bluefox83> registration is easy, /ns register email pass
<sybariten> anyone using Mac OSX to SSH into a ubuntu box?=
<mick_home> even after doing taht it didn't work
<erUSUL> maverique: check if you have a wirelless iface «iwconfig»
<bluefox83> or maybe it's /ns register pass email...i don't remember
<kbrooks> sybariten, ask your question
<mick_home> let me find another dvd (this one is buffy the vampire slayer)
<faemir> How can I turn off my internet but not my network?
<erUSUL> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<yy> Is there an easy way to boot a lab of 30 computers from the same image?
<yy> is this advisable?
<mick_home> faemir: unplug your dsl / cable :-P
<alexrudd0> "  /msg nickserv PASSWORD
<FourX4Luvn> faemir: Do you have two seperate network connections?  One connected to the internet and one to the local network?
<faemir> mick_home: that does both...
<mick_home> not if you are connected to a router
<bluefox83> yy,network boot off of one machine...
<faemir> FourX4Luvn: nope
<TB> hmm...telling me i registered, but still won't let me PM
<mick_home> unplug the router from your dsl -- you will still have local access
<KnK9> faemir: disconnect your router
<Starnestommy> TB: /msg nickserv identify password
<faemir> Yeh I just did that :)
<faemir> thanks
<sybariten> is it possible to say what the best value for TERM on both sides is, when doing SSH from OSX to Ubuntu? i think i have xterm-color on both sides now.....              xola
<smayes3> Any Ubuntu Experts know how to track down a missing file or misconfigured symlink or whatever that's causing my usplash not to show up after I tried changing the usplash from Xubuntu to Ubuntu????
<FourX4Luvn> Isn't that what he was just told?
 * FourX4Luvn shakes his head
<FourX4Luvn> Why ask in IRC (a forum that requires lots of reading) if you can't read?
<FourX4Luvn> ;-)
<MissPenguin> how do i close the upgrade manager? its grayed out
<TB> i can see your text bluefox
<TB> but cannot reply, lol
<bluefox83> but can't reply?
<bluefox83> you need to identify to nickserv
<bluefox83> it's /ns id pass
<danand_> mick_home - check to see if you have that script at /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<erUSUL> MissPenguin: kill it «ps ax | grep manager» to find out pid then kill -9 pid
<Starnestommy> bluefox83: you could do '/msg nickserv set unfiltered on' to get messages from unidentified users
<TB> man
<bluefox83> Starnestommy, no thanks, i would get loads of porn link msgs
<yy> Why on earth is my directory highlighted green when i ls -l ?
<yy> ahh
<yy> root group
<FourX4Luvn> bluefox83: Interesting, because I don't get any porn messages.. Methinks you been goin places you shouldn't of been ;-)
<MissPenguin> what t grep manager?
<Starnestommy> bluefox83: I have unfiltered set to on and I've only got one or two cases of spam, and it's been 8 months since I set that
<bluefox83> i have unfiltered pm's on other servers, and i get porn msgs all the time...drives me nuts
<Syxx> Can someone help me with installing Steam on my ubuntu 7.10
<danand_> MissPenguin - ps -A | grep mananger
<FourX4Luvn> bluefox83: Well, that's your problem.. You're not being faithful to freenode.  Quit straying ;-)
<bluefox83> Syxx, wine-doors didn't work?
<danand_> MissPenguin - ps -A | grep manager
<Syxx> its freazing up
<bluefox83> FourX4Luvn, i've been using other servers a lot longer than i have been using freenode
<KnK9> Bye all
 * FourX4Luvn nods
<maverique> I am trying to get my Wificard working, it is a TI ACX100 chipbased on a usb interface *which ubuntu currently detects as a unknow one* I remember having the card run on  Ubuntu 6.10 with installed restircted kernel modules. Are there restricted kernel modules like that in 7.10? Or is there another solution to my problem?
<FourX4Luvn> Everyone makes mistakes, bluefox83.  I used Windows until 98 before I saw the light.
<Neowulffl> i found my audio card listed with lspci -v command. the attributes say ich8 family and the site i was reading has drivers for ich4-7 but not 8...should i look somewhere else of can i use one of these?
<som-> Hello, I just downloaded Ubuntu, i burnt it to disk, i booted it from the disk, the main ubuntu menu comes up. I chose Start or Install ubuntu, after about 5 minutes of watching the loading screen a blank orange page opens where it crashes.. Can you plaese help me?
<Syxx> BlueFox84 can you help me out
<som-> Is he around?
<alexrudd0> Syxx: What, exactly, goes wrong when you use the official steam installer?
<danand_> maverique - try to see if there are any kernel modules that will help you - try modprobe -l | grep ich
<ompaul> !bootoptions | som- (read this web page should help a lot)
<ubotu> som- (read this web page should help a lot): For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<FourX4Luvn> I don't know about anyone else, but my glasses fog up when I install steam
<Syxx> Alexrudd0 When i use the offical one from the Steam.com site and click on it to install it does nothg
<alexrudd0> Syxx: Can you save the installer somewhere, and use the terminal to run it with wine?
<som-> Ok thanks
<alexrudd0> Syxx: That way we can see the output in the terminal
<danand_> maverique - sorry last was supposed to be for Neowulffl
<riba1> guys,
<Syxx> Alexrudd0 Where would i save it to
<speaker219> @lart speaker219
<speaker219> Awww
<riba1> what should I use to do small animations in ubuntu?
<Syxx> i have it one my desk top now
<ompaul> !offtopic | speaker219
<ubotu> speaker219: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<alexrudd0> Syxx Anywhere.  your home folder or desktop is fine
<riba1> xara animation button is greydout
<alexrudd0> Syxx: open a terminal and type cd /Desktop
<alexrudd0> Syxx: then "wine <name_of_installer>"
<cwillu> alexrudd0, ~/Desktop
<FourX4Luvn> alexrudd0: Get rid of that forward slash.  "cd Desktop"
<unagi> my alt f4 doesnt close windows anyone know how to fix that
<Jangari> "cd ~/Desktop"*
<riba1> hum..maybe I should be using wine....want to move away from windows
<maverique> I am trying to get my Wificard working, it is a TI ACX100 chipbased on a usb interface *which ubuntu currently detects as a unknow one* I remember having the card run on  Ubuntu 6.10 with installed restircted kernel modules. Are there restricted kernel modules like that in 7.10? Or is there another solution to my problem?
<smayes3> I'm missing the usplash artwork ... where can I find it?
<Syxx> ok
<alexrudd0> oh, yeah.  duh.  I'm thinking of ~/Desktop
<Jangari> unagi: system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<unagi> hrm
<FourX4Luvn> !usplash | smayes3
<ubotu> smayes3: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<unagi> is there a utility that will tell me if f4 is even being recognized?
<FourX4Luvn> unagi: xev
<Neowulffl> Danand- i got a lot of out put but i am not sure what it means
<ompaul> unagi, xev
<smayes3> FourX4Luvn: sadly that doesn't work for me
<danand_> maverique - do you remember the names of the modules you were using in 6.10
<unagi> ok its not a bad key
<maverique> not shure
<JohnP789> I'd like to run the 7.10 LiveCD with the squashfs image saved to a flash drive or hard disk (for speed).  Something like Knoppix's fromhd= kernel parameter.  Any pointers?
<silverblade> whats the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu server
<unagi> anyone know why alt + f4 may stop working?
<maverique> the machine i had the card run together is in another place
<ompaul> !nickspam | Monobi|GH3
<ubotu> Monobi|GH3: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<FourX4Luvn> silverblade: Lack of X is the most readily noticed difference
<cwillu> unagi, check prefs, keyboard shortcuts
<smayes3> FourX4Luvn: I'm having a tricky problem getting usplash restored
<unagi> i did
<unagi> what after that
<_Oz_> I have the tiny font problem in Xubuntu.  The system loads and the font sizes are so ridiculously tiny I can't even read them to open a terminal window.  (The text in the terminal window is tiny too.)  How can I boot so that the GUI doesn't load, and I can edit some conf files so that I can fix this problem?  I have GRUB.  Thanks.
<Syxx> AlexRedd0 here you go http://pastebin.ca/906764
<silverblade> FourX4Luvn: ah, anything else?
<maverique> my father has a card based on pc-card style
<maverique> same chipset
<maverique> running under 6.10
<prince_jammys> silverblade: ubuntu server comes with packages such as myql, php, etc., and a minimal system (no GUI, no extra apps)
<cwillu> _Oz_, try loading the failsafe gnome session when you log in
<ompaul> !persistence | JohnP789
<FourX4Luvn> silverblade: It depends on what you want to do.  server will automatically install and configure certain server services for you, whereas it's manual on the desktop install.  LAMP is the first example that comes to mind.
<ubotu> JohnP789: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<burkmat> !grub > burkmat
<Neowulffl> Danand- i got a lot of out put but i am not sure what it means
<silverblade> ah
<silverblade> what about if you wanted a hybrid? ie a desktop that doubles up as a server (testing stuff)
<Monobi|GH3> ompaul, I changed my nick once in the past 8 hours I've been in this channel
<ompaul> !wireless | maverique
<ubotu> maverique: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<prince_jammys> silverblade: when you install ubuntu server you get an option of which server packages to install -- you can choose none, in which case you have a minimal ubuntu system
<Jangari> unangi, make sure the shortcut for 'close window' is set to alt+f4, it's in window management down the list in keyboard shortcuts
<ompaul> Monobi|GH3, please don't
<FourX4Luvn> silverblade: I'd install the desktop edition and then selectively add the servers that you want then.
<maverique> yea but they don't help me
<MissPenguin> was i kicked?
<riba1> hello, plz
<alexrudd0> Syxx: Ok, try "wine start" instead of wne
<unagi> i already did Jangari anything else?
<Jangari> but it won't 'close programs'
<JohnP789> Persistence isn't my goal.  I don't want to make new partitions.
<Monobi|GH3> ompaul, so I should part and then join, so I take up two lines instead of one so I can /nick ?
<silverblade> ok :) cool
<unagi> no
<ompaul> no you should use /away not here
<Jangari> no, that should be it, are windows not closing on alt+f4?
<Monobi|GH3> :s
<riba1> what shoud I use to do simple animations with ubuntu?
<unagi> no...
<silverblade> riba1: cartoons?
<JohnP789> I just want to point the system at a different location for the squashfs image.
<Jangari> dunno then
<riba1> without using wine
<riba1> yes, silverblade
<riba1> ktoon is buggy
<silverblade> riba1: ktoon
<silverblade> oh
<riba1> tx for trying to answer
<unagi> nothing works
<silverblade> ok thats me out of ideas :) lol
<prince_jammys> silverblade: then you could install either
<FourX4Luvn> riba1: It's way overkil for what you want to do, but have you checked out blender?
<exneo> hey anybody know of a good voice output software like microsofts sam
<silverblade> prince_jammys: ok, thanks
<danand_> Neowulffl - just had a quick google - apparently you can get your ich8 sound card working by doing - sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules - See http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-592156.html
<Syxx> Alexrudd0 http://pastebin.ca/906772
<prince_jammys> silverblade: you could install desktop and then the server stuff, or the other way around, doesn't matter/
<riba1> maybe I will uninstall ktoon and reinstall again...
<Neowulffl> tyvm danand
<danand_> Neowulffl - np
<silverblade> i'll probably try and get an old machine set up as a testbed anyway :)
<unagi> no matter what i put in close windows in keyboard shortcuts i cant close my windows with a shortcut anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<FourX4Luvn> Ok guys.. I have a problem.  I do lots of work with remote X.  Running several X servers on my workstation and running remote apps from several different computers.. All this wasn't a problem until I was tasked with doing the same thing with a Mac OS X machine.  I can't seem to find any information where the Mac is the one serving the applications.  Anyone have any resources they could point me to?
<friedtofu> hm. inst it defaulted at alt + f4?
<MissPenguin> is xchat the only irc client for xubuntu?
<deniz__> omg am i the only thats going thru hell sharing a wired internet connectioN!?
<ompaul> unagi, standard gnome lets it happen I guess you been playing with settings and changed it away
<FourX4Luvn> MissPenguin: There's a LOT of them out there.  Google for 'linux irc client'
<Pricey> MissPenguin, there is no "for".
<alexrudd0> deniz__: nope.  I had it working for about two days once, then gave up
<friedtofu> MissPenguin - you can get a bunch of other irc programs... like irssi - but xchat is the one by default :/
<riba1> something about Ktoon creting a folder and using /tmp  didn't look right
<Syxx> Alexrudd0 you there?
<Pricey> MissPenguin, you can use any irc client in ubuntu on any derivative.
<alexrudd0> Syxx yes
<ufuntu> hello anybody who has bibus installed can help me? i am trying to make a connection between bibus and oowriter
<Syxx> did you get that?
<riba1> what is bibus?
<deniz__> alexrudd0, well i cant get it working at all
<unagi> im not using nome
<unagi> what settings can change that
<deniz__> alexrudd0, wat procedures did u follow?
<danand_> Neowulffl - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller#head-0e5a1c0b384a3886c7776913e401a039809c84c9
<alexrudd0> Syxx: no :P taking a look
<MissPenguin> thank you
<Syxx> ok
<Liono> i need a script that runs on boot. and soon after kde lauches and desktop is visible, it locks screen. then after the screen is unlocked, it locks screen 'after 30 minuts of unlock' and keeps this behaviour onwards. locks screen after every 30 minuts of unlocking.     any help?
<FourX4Luvn> unagi: What are you using?
<unagi> kde
<Nupson> Hi, I seem to have a problem with my LiveCD I burned, I can't seem to run Ubuntu 7.10 off it. Whenever I select "Start or Install Ubuntu" it just goes to a command line, what should I do?
<alexrudd0> deniz__: lots of manual editing of /etc/network/interfaces, but I can't remember if it was that or installing Firestarter that finally worked
<FourX4Luvn> unagi: Perhaps try asking in #kubuntu then?  Most people here aren't as well versed in kde
<unagi> ive tried
<deniz__> Nupson, use the check to see if u burnt the cd right option first
<spaghetti_knife> !tor
<maverique> sorry the documentation can't help me in thsi problem
<ubotu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<unagi> i guess im screwed then
<Nupson> I am sure I burned it correct, the md5 sum was good.
<deniz__> alexrudd0, would doing this from a windows based pc be much easier?
<deniz__> alexrudd0, i have 1 windows xp based comp in this house
<rootdr> Did you install a Live CD or an alternate CD instead?
<alexrudd0> deniz__ dunno.  My university laptop has connection sharing disabled and I've never used it
<alexrudd0> deniz__ try Firestarter, it might work
<unagi> would reinstalling kubuntu desktop fix my broken alt+f4?
<elad> i have a problem im trying to install ubuntu, I boot from the cd its goes to the loading bar then after it says: reading local install scripts(/etc/rc.local) [Ok], it just stalls there any leaves me with a blinking underscore.. any ideas?
<Nupson> I went through the main ubuntu site and downloaded an ISO, I never clicked the alternate CD link.
<deniz__> alexrudd0, i have firestarter and it doesnt work for wired or wireless this is rely getting on my nerves
<jatz> hey, looking for some printer help
<jatz> Deskjet 3845
<deniz__> alexrudd0, wireless, there is some driver things i need to take care of on top of it but wired has no hardware problems so i was hoping it would be easier
<alexrudd0> Syxx: The only thing I can suggest is nuking wine and reinstalling the latest version :(  It worked perfectly for me
<xeom> Ubuntu is only seeing my other partions and harddrives sometimes. Sometimes it will start up and not dectect anything else but the mail file system. Only recently started to happen
<spudratic0> hello all
<rootdr> What happens when you load your Ubuntu CD?
<odraude> org
<joanki> hi how do i log int to xchat?
<Syxx> so uninstall and reinstall
<joanki> argh
<alexrudd0> deniz__ Ugh, if FS didn't work then you have to figure it out manually.  As I said, I tried but eventually failed
<joanki> i forgot it's like "/msg something???
<Seveas> joanki, you mean identify to nickserv?
<joanki> Seveas, yes
<Seveas> joanki, /msg nickserv identify your_nickserv_pass_here
<joanki> thanks seveas
<deniz__> alexrudd0, wait one question u should be able to answer: i have 2 ethernet cables (no crossover) and one is from the eth of my comp to the router and other is from the #1 to the eth port of laptop, i dint put cables improperly, right?
<maverique> I am trying to get my Wificard working, it is a TI ACX100 chipbased on a usb interface *which ubuntu currently detects as a unknow one* I remember having the card run on  Ubuntu 6.10 with installed restircted kernel modules. Is there a solution to my problem for a newbie?
<alexrudd0> deniz__ doesn't sound like it.  can't you plug laptop into router though?
<BodomLaw> help im getting 60kB in uTorrent on ubuntu when I should get 420kB it is a private site that always maxes my bandwidth
<deniz__> alexrudd0, wait, wat?
<FourX4Luvn> maverique: try searching google for "acx100 linux"
<ubuntu_> I need help in spanish please
<Cromag> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ompaul> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: please see above
<alexrudd0> deniz__ you're plugging your laptop into another computer, right?  Can't you just plug both into router?
<CJMiller> Is there a channel on Freenode where anything goes?
<ubuntu_> thank you
<deniz__> alexrudd0, no i have the main eth cable from host comp to router and the sharing port #1 connected to laptop
<ompaul> CJMiller, it ain't here you could ask in #defocus and not everything goes there
<rootdr> Freenode_Social or something like that
<elad> i have a problem im trying to install ubuntu, I boot from the cd its goes to the loading bar then after it says: reading local install scripts(/etc/rc.local) [Ok], it just stalls there any leaves me with a blinking underscore.. any ideas?
<ompaul> CJMiller, freenode is a FLOSS support network first and foremost
<spudratic0> ? does anyone know of a program to adjust my ac97 on board chip set for  sound.
<narothepharoh> how do i back up all my files so i can put them on another linux system?
<alexrudd0> deniz__ I understand that, but why?  If your laptop is running a cable anyway, can't you just plug it into the router directly?
<ompaul> !nickspam > Hertta
<thiemster> narothepharoh: try placing them on another partition
<deniz__> my laptop is connected to the router...
<Neowulffl> Danand- ty that worked
<deniz__> alexrudd0, my laptop is connected to the router...
<Jordan_U> !home | narothepharoh
<narothepharoh> thiemster: how bout on a dvd?
<ubotu> narothepharoh: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<thiemster> narothepharoh: that would work too, but i think a second partition would be better
<FourX4Luvn> deniz__: Explain your network connection starting at the line that comes into your house for internet, please.. cable goes to modem, then router, then... or what...
<alexrudd0> deniz__ So what do you need connection sharing for??
<rael> hey
<loa> <deniz__> and? man route ?
<BodomLaw> help im getting 60kB in uTorrent on ubuntu when I should get 420kB it is a private site that always maxes my bandwidth
<danand_> Neowulffl - np :)
<spudratic0> ubotu ac97 adjustment program
<ompaul> !repeat | BodomLaw (perhaps they have maxed out)
<ubotu> BodomLaw (perhaps they have maxed out): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rael> python is running in the background I think for gdesklets and for some reason it is taking up 70MB memory
<narothepharoh> I am trying to use gentoo and it wont let me save partitions
<_Oz_> cwillu: how do I load the failsafe gnome session?
<deniz__> ok, i have dial-up internet so house fone wall to winmodem with dell driver to desktop pc then that same pc has a built-in eth in mobo which i use to connect to router with a ethernet cable and another longer eth cable is on port#1 of the router which connects to laptop
<Hertta> ompaul?
<_Oz_> I can't read the text on the login screen either.
<ompaul> !offtopic | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Starnestommy> rael: gdesklets needs a lot of memory to run, iirc
<Jordan_U> narothepharoh, What do you mean by "it won't let you"?
<deniz__> alexrudd0, i need connection sharing so both comps have internet...
<ompaul> Hertta, please don't change your nick in this channel thanks
<_Oz_> Why no nick changing, ompaul?
<narothepharoh> Jordan_U: it wants to use the whole disc to partition
<alexrudd0> deniz__ how many ethernet ports does your router have?  you should be able to plug them both it and have it do all the work.  That's what routers are for
<ompaul> scroll
<Hertta> Not even when alternative nickname is taken by client when main nickname is in use, because of a disconnection?
<rael> well I noticed when I went to bed I have about 100mb free and when I woke up only about 50....why would it increase so much
<Ballena> where is logs from screen saved? Can't find any in /var/log/
<_Oz_> Oh.  Well, he only did it once.  I think that's probably okay.
<Hertta> Great rules, indeed.
<_Oz_> Ah.  There you have it.
<_Oz_> Hertta, change nicks as necessary in that case. :)
<deniz__> alexrudd0, it has 1 to get internet and 4 to give
<deniz__> alexrudd0, but i have dial-up so that complicates things
<FourX4Luvn> _Oz_: to help others if they change their names in the middle of helping them, too :)
<_Oz_> FourX4Luvn: there ya go!
<ompaul> there are 1300 people here regularly it is not great if a random 100 start doing it
<alexrudd0> deniz__ so if it has 4 ports going out, use 2 of them.  I'm still not seeing why you have to share a connection
<IndyGunFreak> Hertta: its not really worth making a federal case about it, its pretty simple.
<nickrud> Hertta: most of our rules are about keeping scroll down to a miniumum, and content on topic so there's less extraneous scroll. Consider stuff in that light, and it's consistent undertandable
<FourX4Luvn> _Oz_: Ok.. I don't know where "It also makes it harder" went, but at least you can translate..
 * FourX4Luvn rolls his eyes at himself
<Jordan_U> narothepharoh, This is offtopic but Gentoo as a rule will never force anything on you, you can set pretty much anything up any way you want
<Dr_Willis> gentoo forced me to set all these settings! :0
<mark[oz]> Jordan_U: but isn't that the difference between gentoo and ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> hehheh.. just to get the stuff i wanted.
<mark[oz]> ubuntu is easy to set up for the noobs..
<mark[oz]> gentoo isn't..
<ompaul> gentoo is ot
<nickrud> !ot | gentoo
<ubotu> gentoo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<deniz__> alexrudd0, only 1 comp needs to share internet with this comp so i can only use 1 port....wat u said dint make sense in the context of my situation
<IndyGunFreak> mark[oz]: lot more than that...
<elad> can anyone please help me with my ubuntu installation?
<nickrud> elad: what questions?
<alexrudd0> deniz__ sorry to leave you, but I have to go.  maybe someone else can understand you; I'm just confused :P
<deniz__> alexrudd0, k, thx anyway
<elad> it hangs on reading local install scripts (/etc/rc.local) [Ok] after that line it leaves me with a blinking underscore
<elad> it doesnt really hang it just doesnt go any further
<nickrud> elad: what kind of video card do you have?
<_Oz_> I have the tiny font problem in Xubuntu.  The system loads and the font sizes are so ridiculously tiny I can't even read them to open a terminal window.  (The text in the terminal window is tiny too.)  How can I boot so that the GUI doesn't load, and I can edit some conf files so that I can fix this problem?  I have GRUB.  Thanks.
<elad> than that
<Elmnas> hi guys
<_Oz_> Elmnas!
<elad> a nvidia 8000gt
<Elmnas> hi :D
<Elmnas> ^^
<Elmnas>  can some1 help me witha  linux dist :D
<nickrud> elad: heh. 8800gt you mean, right?
<elad> yes
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: You can choose recovery mode on boot.
<elad> i forgot lol whoa.
<nickrud> elad: try hitting ctl-alt f2 , do you see a login prompt?
<iskoto> net
<FourX4Luvn> _Oz_: What if you switch to another virtual term?  How's the text there?  (ctrl+alt+F1)
<_Oz_> Odd-rationale: how?
<elad> nick let me try ill, hop on my laptop and join freenode #linux
<elad> brb
<_Oz_> fourX4Luvn: it's still tiny.
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: From the grub menu. Pres esc when grub is loading.
<_Oz_> What happens then (after Esc) Odd-rationale?
<ctx144k> hello all
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: You should be offered a list of kernel/os's you wish to boot.
<jatz> hey
<Elad> Nick: pc is restarting now, you saidd ctrl + alt + f2?
<jatz> someone please help me out with CUPS.
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: Choose Ubuntu (recovery mode)
<_Oz_> ah.
<jatz> I'm trying to get my printer working, obviously
<_Oz_> Excellent.
<_Oz_> Never noticed that.
<_Oz_> Thank you, Odd-rationale.
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: Be aware. You will be logged in as root!!
<_Oz_> And by the way, I think your rationale is quite nominal.
 * _Oz_ gulps.
<_Oz_> I'm ready to handle it.
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: Thanks! My nick is actually an anagram...
 * _Oz_ studies it.
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: Of my personal name.
<ctx144k> i want create a crypted disk: "losetup -e AES256 -K 1.gpg /dev/loop6 /tmp/1.iso"
<_Oz_> Ideal Tornado?
<maverique> i can't still get it to work...
<FourX4Luvn> heh
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: That is my anagram, too. :)
<maverique> i have found an instruction
<ctx144k> but i get the follow error: ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument, requested cipher or key length (256 bits) not supported by kernel
<maverique> but it tells me to run su
<maverique> su doesn't work
<FourX4Luvn> maverique: prefix every command run after 'su' with 'sudo'
<jack-desktop> does cedega only play games, or is it like a full desktop?
<Elmnas> can some1 skilled linux geek help me please.
<maikeru> Nate Laddori !
<_Oz_> Adder Oat Loin?
<FourX4Luvn> Adder Oat Lion...
<insomninja> there seems to be little activity in #ubuntuforums, so please forgive me for cross-posting: (cross-chatting?)
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: You better give up. You'll never figure it out ... :)
<FourX4Luvn> A snake-like cat that likes grains
<insomninja> do anyone know how to configure the pad buttons on a wacom bamboo? wacomcpl only detects the "<" one, but all do cause reactions in xev
<_Oz_> Dado Near Toil?
<binarydigit> anyone know any software to split a dvd
<mysterycool> i need help installing lamp
<_Oz_> Idea Rand Tool?
<ompaul> _Oz_, you are offtopic
<danand_> Elmnas - just ask
<nickrud> ot | Odd-rationale _Oz_ please go to off topic
<_Oz_> Denial Rad Too?
<Elad> Nick: I hit CTR ALT F2 im on as: unbuntu@ubuntu
<mysterycool> i need help installing lamp
<Odd-rationale> nickrud: soryy
<_Oz_> My apologies, sirs and madams.
<mysterycool> i need help installing lamp
<_Oz_> It is a...  mind-boggling!...  puzzle.
<mysterycool> i need help installing lamp
<nickrud> !lamp | mysterycool
<ubotu> mysterycool: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<FourX4Luvn> !repeat | mysterycool
<ubotu> mysterycool: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<_Oz_> !patience ompaul
<Elad> jesus this channel needs a support staff
<_Oz_> !patience | ompaul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience ompaul - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> ompaul: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mysterycool> the link i got from ubotu doesnt help
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: Do you have synaptic?
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: u  mean the add/remove thingy?
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: Go to System --> admin --> synaptic
<Elad> Nickrud: I'm at ubuntu@ubuntu command line
<nickrud> Elad: live cd?
<baklava-> Anyone know the file system restrictions VFS enforces? I read that it used to enforce a 2GB maximum file system size (max for ext was also 2GB) but the VFS was upgraded, and ext2 could have a 4TB max size instead
<Elad> yes i beleive so i downloaded the ubuntu 7
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: yes then what?
<jatz> hey
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: From there, I forget what the exact menu is, go to Packages --> mark packages by task
<maverique> i think i goinmng to reinstall 6.10 because there i knwon how to get it oworing
<maverique> working
<jatz> again, can anyone help me out with cups?
<nickrud> Elad: 7.10? Is this the machine that didn't seem to continue to the gui?
<Odd-rationale> Can someone confirm the menu?
<inertial> hey guys, on one of my computers that i installed ubuntu 7.10 with LVM full disk encryption using the alternate disk I am getting a Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) msg before I get to the stage where I enter my encryption password... anyone seen this before?
<Elad> Nickrud: yes and yes
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: it wont let me mark :s
<nano> im trying to install nvidia accelerated drivers, but it seems that the only thing that is insalled is nvidia-glx....? whats up with that?
<jacob_> can i gain controll over a windows machine under ubuntu to show a presentation?
<mysterycool> jacob: yes
<Team> hey, anyone have the infamous VGN-Nr110E laptop? The $399 Black Friday doorbuster?
<Jangari> liveCD, jacob_
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: Are you on the dialog box that has checkboxes for different tasks?
<insomninja> no wacom gurus online? Is there any wacom+linux specific channil I could go to? I tried #linuxwacom but that didn't exist
<mysterycool> jacob: you can either do the presantation via oppen office or use qemu
<insomninja> *channel
<Dr_Willis> jacob_,  vnc, or syngery (sp?)
<Odd-rationale> insomninja: Got a tablet?
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: yes
<jacob_> vnc or vnc? i'm a newbie
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: And you cannot check any of the boxes?
<spudratic0> ac97 sound problem I need to adjust the properties like I did in windows any suggestions
<Jangari> insomninja: try /list wacom
<nano> im trying to install nvidia accelerated drivers, but it seems that the only thing that is insalled is nvidia-glx....? whats up with that?
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: i can
<jacob_> i mean control the pc as if it was netmeeting
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: Then what happens?
<FourX4Luvn> jacob_: I personally like freevnc on windows, and access it from linux using vncviewer.  Go to google and search for 'freevnc' and you'll find it
<Dr_Willis> !vnc | jacob_
<ubotu> jacob_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: ? huh?
<nickrud> Elad: the fix needs to be done on the hard drive. A sec while I think about explaining stuff from where you are. Especially since it could be one of several things
<Elad> k
<Dr_Willis> jacob_,  if the windows pc is next to you where you can see its screen. syengery lets the 2 share a single keyboard/mouse
<insomninja> Odd-rationale, yes, a wacom bamboo, my question is a bit up unless you just joined in which case I could repost, if I'm not offending anyone
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: After you check the box. select apply.
<nickrud> Elad: do you have another machine nearby you can be on the net with?
<Dr_Willis> if i could spell syngery right.
<MC_Lightning> i'm getting this error..configure:2488: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<MC_Lightning> See `config.log' for more details.
<FourX4Luvn> synergy
<MC_Lightning> what should i do?
<Dr_Willis> jacob_,  vnc lets you 'see' the remote desktop, in a local window.
<Odd-rationale> insomninja: PM me.
<xarfat> hey, i just installed apache in ubuntu and i odnt have the dir /etc/apache2
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: which box? apach2, mysql and php?
<xarfat> wondering why
<insomninja> slash list wacom returned an empty list
<Elad> Nickrud: yes, im on my laptop now my pc is currently free.
<nickrud> MC_Lightning:   install  build-essential , it will take care of that
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: All the components of LAMP
<nickrud> Elad: boot the machine that doesn't go gui into linux, and get the other on the net
<Miggy> irc.spacetronix.net
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: :o apache is already downloaded :S
<Elad> Nickrud: im pretty much at that point now
<Tetracomm> When I hibernate in KDE, the I can't hear any sound when I resume. Help?
<MC_Lightning> \ok installing
<CJMiller> Is trucker slang accepted here?
<CJMiller> #wikipedia says it is.
<nickrud> Elad: booted from the hard drive, at the point where it says local [ok]?
<musse> Hi guys i new user for Ubuntu can some one tell me how to install a software to Ubuntu System.7.10. many thanks.
<maverique> can somebody recommend me an good but not to expansive wifi card that works with ubuntu without any problems directly?
<CJMiller> Is trucker slang accepted here?
<CentHOGG> hi, would anybody know the linux command to sync the computer time to an ntp server (say tock.usno.navy.mil)
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: there are many options of apache2, mysql and php :s
<ompaul> CJMiller, help for ubuntu questions and answers are ontopic all else is offtopic
<Elad> Nickrud: almost there one second
<IndyGunFreak> musse: well, what do you want to intall.
<israfil> I have a quick pigion question
<rmorgan> maverique: Intel wireless cards work very well
<Elad> Nickrud: im booting from the cd
<israfil> I want to close this IRC window
<israfil> but not disconnect from the channel
<israfil> and be able to open it later on
#ubuntu 2008-02-17
<israfil> how do i do that
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: Install what you want. You can always remove.
<spudratic0> musse click applications add remove programs
<nickrud> Elad: don't boot from the cd, we can't troubleshoot the install properly without running the install
<musse> Nickrud thanks, i want install Real player
<ompaul> israfil, minimise you can't do what you ask
<FourX4Luvn> israfil: Then don't close it, just minimize it
<musse> oK
<inertial> no idea why luks encryption might be causing me to get a kernel panic on boot?
<israfil> oh, that sucks  :(
<IndyGunFreak> !repositories > musse
<Elad> Nickrud: If i boot from hd, its going to take me into xo, no?
<FourX4Luvn> inertial: Yeah, if you have encrypted LVM set up.
<maverique> can somebody recommend me an good but not to expansive wifi card that works with ubuntu without any problems directly?
<nickrud> Elad: xo?
<IndyGunFreak> !repositories > indygunfreak
<j_humphrey> I installed KDE, and now i dont want it, is there an easy way to remove all the packages associated with it?
<FourX4Luvn> maverique: Intel based cards
<Elad> Nickrud: I hvent created space for linux partiiton yet... I mean windows XP
<inertial> FourX4Luvn: yep i do...
<maverique> are they pci or usb?
<danand_> maverique - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<IndyGunFreak> !synaptic > musse
<FourX4Luvn> maverique: They make both
<israfil> um how do i get rid of the compiz flame
<israfil> super+alt+c?
<XXer> Anyone know how to set up a fserver trigger in XCHAT using obsidian2? The help file says to " [Obsidian²] To start serving with Obsidian+, first set a trigger, it's ID and a directory that will be accessible through that trigger:
<XXer>  [Obsidian²] /fs triggers add trigger_id1 my very own trigger /path/to/somewhere" this is what i did "/fs triggers add trigger_id1 Cartoons /media/500-1HD/Cartoons" and this is the msg I get back "[Obsidian²] Warning, requested triggerid all is not defined."
<artti> I just made apt-get update, but my ubuntu version did't update
<IndyGunFreak> musse: realplayer is easy to install, have you tried following the instructions on their site?
<inertial> FourX4Luvn: have i completely lost my encrypted partition?
<nickrud> Elad: ah, I thought you had an install already done, from the alternate cd.
<musse> not yet
<j_humphrey> I installed KDE, and now i dont want it, is there an easy way to remove all the packages associated with it?
<FourX4Luvn> inertial: I dealt with the same thing a while back, but now I forget what I ended up doing... Have you tried googling for "luks kernel panic"
<maverique> i remember i once seen a MSI PCI wifi card that said it had linux drivers
<Odd-rationale> j_humphrey: yes. one moment. let me get link
<j_humphrey> thanks odd-rationale
<rmorgan> maverique: several makes work well natively and with ndiswrapper
<leniwy> hi all. how can i improve the appearance of the greek fonts in firefox?
<IndyGunFreak> musse: well, thats a better start.. because software can be installed in many, many ways, but if you cna, its best to stay with whats in the repositories/package manager
<Elad> Nickrud: Nope im actually trying to install now.. I'm  back at: * Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [OK]
<inertial> FourX4Luvn: i was having trobule finding anything about the exact error message that was relevant but i'll try less specific searches..
<Tetracomm> When I hibernate in KDE, I can't hear any sound when I resume. Help?
<Elad> Nickrud: after that line it just sits there with the blinking underscore character
<abshiffl> j_humphrey you should be able to use apt-get autoremove
<FourX4Luvn> inertial: Unfortunately that's all I can help you with.. Just do lots of searches.. it's what I had to do.
<IndyGunFreak> Tetracomm: don't hibernate? :)
<astro76> artti: update only updates the package info, upgrade updates packages, and dist-upgrade upgrades to the next ubuntu version
<nickrud> Elad: You need to install from the alternate cd, the 8800gt is not suppported by the gutsy video drivers. You have to use the alternate cd, and then do some manual config
<j_humphrey> abshiffl, how do i use it?
<danand_> artti - apt-get update just updates the list of packages available for install/upgrade - it does not actually update any of the packages on your system. you need to sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Odd-rationale> j_humphrey: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<abshiffl> I belive the package for the kde desktop is just kde-desktop
<musse> IndyGunFreak thanks man i will try now
<abshiffl> so you would use
<astro76> artti: so an upgrade to the next ubuntu version would be apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<inertial> FourX4Luvn: ok.. you got your data back though? there's light at the end of the tunnel?
<j_humphrey> ok thanks
<abshiffl>  sudo apt-get autoremove kde-desktop
<FourX4Luvn> inertial: Yes, there is light as long as you have not forgotten your passphrase
<Elad> Nickrud: can i download the alternate from ubuntu.com?
<inertial> FourX4Luvn: thanks for the reassurance.. i'll see what i can find
<nickrud> Elad: releases.ubuntu.com/7.10
<artti> astro76: i will try that
<nickrud> Elad: sorry for assuming too much :)
<inertial> FourX4Luvn: come to think of it i think this happened right after ubuntu did a kernel update..
<spudratic0> adjusting sound properties in gusty how is this done?
<Elad> Nickrud: downloading the alternate now,   I will be back in a few for your help :P
<artti> i hope that ubuntu upgrade don't take much space
<Mimi> Exuse me can someone help me with Making a shortcut on my desktop for WoW?
<FourX4Luvn> inertial: That's actually reassuring.. Try booting from the old kernel (hit esc at the grub boot screen)
<rbs-tito> fophillips: Did you get your clock working?
<IndyGunFreak> Mimi: it should be pretty easy..
<fophillips> rbs-tito: Yep.
<inertial> FourX4Luvn: the old one isn't listed
<FourX4Luvn> damn
<nickrud> Elad: I'm off line in about 45 minutes, here's a link that has reliable info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3740479&postcount=5
<Mimi> IndyGunFreak, <-female second day on linux " Everything is hard for me "
<Elad> thanks
<j_humphrey> when i use i use enlightenment under gnome, does it take the place of compiz-beryl?
<IndyGunFreak> Mimi: ok., well..., how do you usually start it?
<nickrud> Elad: that is, it's repeated in various places, and more people than not said it Worked for Them.
<abshiffl> When I installed, I set aside a few partitions for music, photos, and backup storage space.  Each partition is mounted /music ,/photos , /backup etc and belongs to root.  How can I adjust those permissions? :(
<FourX4Luvn> j_humphrey: Yes
<nickrud> abshiffl:   chown username:username /music , for example
<rbs-tito> fop hillip s: that's good
<artti> After upgrading to 7.10 how much space that should take? Less than 2GB?
<nickrud> abshiffl: that'll make that user able to read/write there
<abshiffl> thanks
<nickrud> abshiffl: you'll need sudo, forgot to prepend that
<Mimi> IndyGunFreak, Applications/Wine/Browse C: Drive Then i go to Program file and is there
<Elad> nickrud: thanks doesnt seem too hard
<FourX4Luvn> artti: Are you talking how much space is needed total, or just how much will the install grow from the upgrade?
<leniwy> nickrud: how can i improve the appearance of the greek fonts in firefox
<IndyGunFreak> Mimi: ok.
<abshiffl> nickrud: figured as much :P Thanks
<nickrud> leniwy: not sure, mostly a matter of finding good looking free greek fonts I'd guess. I've never messed with them
<ompaul> leniwy, have a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<artti> FourX4Luwn: I think how much install grow from upgrade.
<IndyGunFreak> Mimi: ok... right click your desktop.. choose create launcher, then hte dropdown bar should be application, then command, should be "wine "/path/to/file.exe"
<IndyGunFreak> then choose an icon
<FourX4Luvn> artti: Ok.. Not sure exactly, it depends on what packages you have installed of course, but yes it's much less than 2GB.  CLoser to 200MB or so if I had to venture a guess.
<nickrud> ompaul: hey, that looks like a good link to fonts. I've always wanted to fill out my utf-8
<maverique> ok well i will now freez the wifi problem
<ompaul> nickrud, ;-)
<abshiffl> nickrud: what does the syntax for that statement actually do, I know chown is chmod command but not sure about the username:username part
<maverique> my father will have to live with it that i put a cable now down :P
<ompaul> nickrud, !font does that
<nickrud> abshiffl: the first username is the owner, the second is the group
<nickrud> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<FourX4Luvn> abshiffl: chown = CHange OWNership
<abshiffl> thanks guys
<artti> FourX4Luvn: I have on hard disk space only ~7.5 GB
<ompaul> pici can you work on that and make it /msg cheers ^^
<abshiffl> If there are no groups set is the 2nd parameter needed?
<FourX4Luvn> abshiffl: Bah.. I misread your question.. sorry.  No, you don't need to add the groups part if it's not needed.  Wuld be simply "chown username /music"
<abshiffl> perfect
<abshiffl> thanks again
<maverique> can somebody tell if there is a key command for switching the workspaces?
<Mimi> IndyGunFreak, Details: Failed to execute child process ".wine/drive_c/Program" (No such file or directory)
<bruenig> Mimi: you didn't escape the spaces
<farruinn> maverique: ctl-alt-[arrow key]
<nickrud> maverique: clt-alt-right/left arrow
<IndyGunFreak> Mimi: you didn't put the complete path most likely.
<IndyGunFreak> Mimi: type this w/o quotes... "/join #indygunfreak"
<bruenig> he did, but he did Program Files instead of Program\ Files
<Thanatos3762> It looks like you guys are talking about the workspace manager. I think it is really slick, anyone have any tips on making it even cooler?
<Snurglewozzle> Hello, Ubuntu friends!
<artti> Hi.
<Thanatos3762> Herro
<FourX4Luvn> Mimi: Check what bruenig wrote.  That's your problem
<snkmad> anyone knows if theres a wine 0.9.55 for gutsy? only saw the package for hardy
<artti> SnurgleWozzle: How long have you been Ubuntu user?
<Necrodrako> Hello, Im using 7.10 and i was wondering if theres a way to use 2 programs with one soundcard (skype and amarok)
<Snurglewozzle> artii: a fair while.
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: no, she didn't put /home/whatever/
<neil_d> hi, I have installed 7.10 with the 'encrypted LVM' does anyone know what encryption it uses ?
<IndyGunFreak> i think it was several errors.
<leniwy> ompaul: thanks for your help. i installed the package msttcorefonts and now the greek fonts looks perfect in firefox
<artti> Snurglewozzle: I'm ubuntu user about 2.5 days. :)
<ompaul> leniwy, glad it worked for you
<Snurglewozzle> artti: you need help? I'm your man...
<blbrown> general question; is there some amount of memory you keep free for smooth operation.  E.g. I am using 800 MB of ram right now and I have 2.5 gigs total.  I was thinking about going all the way to 4 just to be safe
<neil_d> artti: thats good what where you using before ?
<Mark_Milliman> How can I remove a package that apt-get believes is installed but dpkg can't find?
<leniwy> :))))))
<Necrodrako> Hello, Im using 7.10 and i was wondering if theres a way to use 2 programs with one soundcard (skype and amarok)
<artti> Snurglewozzle: Currently i don't need help. I'm upgrading ubuntu from 4.10 to 5.04
<ompaul> blbrown, for "normal" desktop stuff it should be good
<fredoslack> hello
<Snurglewozzle> Why not all the way up to 7.10?
<astro76> Mark_Milliman: apt-get remove
<artti> neil_d: Before i used Windows XP Professional.
<blbrown> ompaul: I do development with tools like Eclipse.  250 MB right now for eclipse
<Mark_Milliman> thanks astro76
<ompaul> blbrown, the linux kernel "pre wires" lots of ram so if it is only using 800 it is fine - when you see yourself swapping then buy more ram
<artti> Snurglewozzle: Can't upgrade right there. Step-by-step.
<mysterycool> how can i install qemu?
<artti> Snurglewozzle: Or can i?
<j_humphrey> does anyone know of some documentation/thread about how to set up a simple home server?
<FourX4Luvn> "sudo apt-get install qemu" doesn't work?
<FourX4Luvn> mysterycool:  "sudo apt-get install qemu" doesn't work?
<ompaul> !upgrade | artti
<ubotu> artti: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Mark_Milliman> astro76, i did the remove then install but apt-get told me that policykit was already installed
<neil_d> j_humphrey: do you want external access ?
<Snurglewozzle> Umm...  no, I think you're right .  Step by step.  How'd you miss so many releases?
<j_humphrey> neil_d, yeah
<artti> ubotu: i have readed many times.
<mysterycool> FourX4Luvn: ty :D
<FourX4Luvn> mysterycool: Welcome
<icesword> good morning
<snkmad> anyone knows if theres a wine 0.9.55 for gutsy? only saw the package for hardy
<kibb> has anyone else got this problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/102394
<FourX4Luvn> Morning??  Someone's on the wrong side of the pond  ;-)
<neil_d> j_humphrey: I don't know of a simple howto on that.   Seting up a server is easy, the problem is in getting others to access you IP, do you have a statis IP address ?
<rael> hey
<j_humphrey> neil_d, im not sure
<ryuo> i'm testing my laptops RAM, and 2 of the addresses so far have some up as "failing" any ideas what i should do?
<rael> Ihave gdesklets and it mmeory leaks after awhile so I would like to use cron to stop and restart it..say every 2 hours, and have it stop and the restart aminute later. I'm not sure exactly what command to use
<Elad> Nickrud: Still here?
<artti> Snurglewozzle: My computer was very slow with windows and i had so little free space on disk. My friend gave me Ubuntu 4.10 Live CD and Install CD.
<nickrud> Elad: yep
<Elad> Nickrud: I got the gui running off live cd
<neil_d> j_humphrey: how do you connect to the inter-net
<FourX4Luvn> rael: 'crontab -e'  I believe it's pretty well commented
<kibb> im getting white text on most webpages makes it unreadable unless the whole page is selected
<Snurglewozzle> artii: I see.
<nickrud> Elad: good, I'd not heard of it being done. What did you do?
<bAndie91> hi all
<ompaul> artti, that is pretty old and no longer supported - if you used any "helper" tools to do any codec stuff you can be pretty sure your install will break during the upgrade, one leap at a time - for the upgrade you would have downloaded many isos and burnt them by the time you get to upgrade each distro level and if it breaks badly on you - you need to reinstall the disk you have, pretty horrific methinks
<astro76> artti: you're running 4.10 now?
<Snurglewozzle> artti: which country do you live in?
<bAndie91> whats the theme?
<artti> Snurglewozzle: Estonia.
<j_humphrey> neil_d, wifi through a router/modem, to cable
<artti> astro76: Yes. Currently doing apt-get upgrade
<icesword> snkmad, u want the latest wine,u need to compile it uself
<nickrud> artti: if those are pressed disks, keep them. They are collector's items
<Elad> Nickrud: , I chose start ubuntu safe mode hit f4 changed res to 800x600, hit f6 change cmd line to nosplash and at the end of the line added noapic
<kibb> default ultimate ubuntu originally it had a black background for most things but from the start white pages didnt show text
<artti> ompaul: I can't burn on CD.
<Snurglewozzle> artti: I understand.  I take it your internet connection is dialup?
<nickrud> Elad: ok
<j0hng4lt> can someone tell me how to make a directory that I can save to without being su?
<snkmad> icesword well i always used the .deb package others have provided
<kibb> i've changed it a few times since then the problem remains
<artti> Snurglewozzle: wifi
<Snurglewozzle> artti: how fast?
<Snurglewozzle> artti: how fast?
<ompaul> artti, ask your friend to do it for you
<kibb> im pretty sure if i can find where to change text colours i can fix it
<FourX4Luvn> j0hng4lt: 'mkdir ~/mystuff'
<icesword> snkmad, what i mean is compile from source code
<Elad> Nickrud: I have XP on my hd I want to keep it on there to, I'm at the preare disk space window, I want to partition the disk with the manual option, correct?
<neil_d> j_humphrey: ok, does the router/modem get turned off regular ?
<j_humphrey> niel_d never
<snkmad> icesword i know, but theres the latest package compiled already, but its for hardy, not gutsy
<artti> Snurglewozzle: Currently it shows 60kb/s
<jacob_> FourX4Luvn how do i use vnc?
<Snurglewozzle> artti: ok, that's reasonably fast.  Any reason you didn't just download 7.10 and wipe your disk clean -- start from scratch?
<kibb> i can change the font in Appearance Preferences but not the default colour
<nickrud> Elad: yes, you'll want to resize the windows partition. But, before you do that defrag the windows disk, and backup
<icesword> snkmad, why not manage it youself
<astro76> artti: with all the downloading the many upgrades would need to do, if you can even upgrade from that old anymore.. you'd be better off downloading the latest iso
<artti> ompaul: I think that i should ask.
<unagi> anyone know why alt +f4 would stop closing windows other than the obvious keyboard shortcuts?
<jacob_> FourX4Luvn what server should i use?
<Snurglewozzle> jacob_: use synaptic and search for tightvnc
<artti> Snurglewozzle: And what i do, when i only latest?
<j0hng4lt> thx - made the dir - how do I set permissions?
<FourX4Luvn> jacob_: Oh.. you mean the service or user-mode?
<Elad> Nickrud: I defragged yesterday and backup'ed all my main files today.
<nickrud> Elad: smart
<jacob_> i downloaded the linux version and I runned vncviewer
<Elad> Nickrud: I need to create a new partition table?
<Snurglewozzle> artti: I am suggesting that, if you have nothing important to save on your hard drive -- things that can't be backed up -- that you simply download 7.10, burn a CD, and start from that release.
<artti> Snurglewozzle: I can't burn on CD.
<artti> Snurglewozzle: i have nothing to backup either.
<Snurglewozzle> artti: I see.  None of your friends have a CD burner?
<Elad> or edit my ntfs partition first
<nickrud> Elad: it will be automatically changed when you do the install, resizing windows and assigning partitions
<j0hng4lt> only su can save to this folder, how can I make it where I can save to it from a program like quanta+ ?
<DG19075> or if you can, burn the DVD image- less updates needed
<artti> Snurglewozzle: My friends have.
<Snurglewozzle> how about a USB thumb drive that's got 1GB of memory?
<neil_d> j_humphrey: ok, does the router/modem get turned off regular ?
<lyte> Snurglewozzle artti: i believe if you find the right form on ubuntu.com you can still have a cd posted out...
<Elad> Nickrud: dont i need to specify how much space to give the partition tho?
<j_humphrey> snurglewozzle, you have to do it in linux, you cant burn iso images in windows
<j0hng4lt> would I use chown?
<j_humphrey> neil_d. never
<Snurglewozzle> It'll save you a lot of trouble to simply create a new 7.10 LiveCD and start fresh from there.
<mysterycool> i downloaded ReactOS and i wanna make a virtual machine in order to run ReactOS without needed to make partitions on my hard disk. how can I do that?
<FourX4Luvn> j0hng4lt: You can save to anything in your home directory.. if you can't you have an ownership problem.. fixable with 'sudo chown -R username:usergroup /home/username'
<Elad> Nickrud: as of now the entire hd is a ntfs partition
<artti> Snurglewozzle: But i see my friends after 30 hours.
<j0hng4lt> this is not in home, it is in /var/www/DIRECTORIES/
<spaghetti_knife> !tor
<ubotu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<nickrud> Elad: it's a gui tool, try it. If you knew to edit your grub boot line, you will have no problem understanding the partitioning gui
<lyte> mysterycool: just use virtualbox, create a vdi image which is a file on your real hdd representing the "fake" hdd
<Thanatos3762> Anyone know how to keep my processor speed from drawing down on idle?
<Odd-rationale> artti: Have you considered unetbootin?
<j0hng4lt> thanatos, y play aao?
<DG19075> j_humphrey: there's an app called BurnCDCC which works very well in Windows to burn .iso images www. terabyteunlimited.com
<nickrud> Elad: the new partition table will not be written without your explicit permission
<j0hng4lt> u play aao?
<FourX4Luvn> j0hng4lt: All you asked, that I saw, was how to make a directory you could save stuff to.  If you state the actual problem, perhaps someone could help you.
<artti> Odd-rationale: Tried several times to do that.
<j_humphrey> neil_d, i never turn it off
<Thanatos3762> j0hng4lt> what?
<Snurglewozzle> artti: then I recommend you burn a 7.10 cd at your friend's house.
<MC_Lightning> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-ca0106 i've installed this and still no multichannel sound :
<MC_Lightning> can anyone help me?
<artti> Odd-rationale: But it didn't found dnsmasq.conf
<Elad> Nickrud: the solution I came up with was was in the forums you linked me :P
<smayes3> Hi... I have somehow misconfigured usplash.. I now get only text after the grub menu.. no usplash ... same on shut down... I've tried reinstalling various packages and reconfiguring as well .. no luck... any geniuses here able to help me figure this out?
<j0hng4lt> Okay, actual problem: I have a new apache install that has assigned localhost to /var/www, and I want to use it for testing php I write in quanta+.  quanta says I do not have permission to save to that folder...  How can I correct this?
<artti> Snurglewozzle: I will do that.
<j_humphrey> mc_lightning, dont ask to ask, just ask
<MC_Lightning> o.O
<BodomLaw> im getting poor dl speeds on utorrent from a private site i need some help
<spaghetti_knife> How do I check which version of ubuntu I'm using?
<Bodsda> hey, does anyone here have any knowledge of gvba? im getting really low speeds out of it, and cant find a way to increase them
<nickrud> spaghetti_knife:   lsb_release -a    in a terminal
<gold44> what's in the ubuntu dvd? where can i get a list of packages on the dvd?
<spudratic0> is there a way to boost audio from the sound card tried all the sliders at 65% of volume I can barely hear it when in windows I could hear it at 15or 20 % any suggestions on reading as really can't read the irc screen that well it's me that can't see that well and would like some reading material so I can magniphy it thanks
<lyte> j0hng4lt: best practise would be to (as root) set the owner of that directory to your user and the group as the apache user
<lyte> s group
<neil_d> j_humphrey: OK, there are two ways this can be done, you can register with a free DNS provider, to get a name like http://jow.dyndns.org (or many others) or you can use http://273.132,12,11, you will also need to alter the config of the modem/router so it knows to which computer to seed accesses to port 80 and 443 to.
<FourX4Luvn> j0hng4lt: Ok.. 'sudo chown -R username:usergroup /var/www'
<MC_Lightning> how do i enable surround sound?
<Ferilad>  hello. i downloaded ubuntu from the website and burned it to a CD, but i can't boot it. can you guys tell me what should i do?
<j0hng4lt> lyte: thx and how?
<MC_Lightning> i have a sound blaster live 24 bit 7.1
<astro76> j0hng4lt: check first it might be set up with a group owner already, ls -ld /var/www
<pan_> <spudratic0> try the pcm
<MC_Lightning> and i only get sound from the front channels
<lyte> j0hng4lt: with the command FourX4Luvn gave you
<khaotik> is there a way to watch Internet television using Ubuntu??
<gold44> how to convert flash video to audio mp3?
<DranDane_> How can I repear or create a new boot sector from the liveCD of ubuntu ?
<j0hng4lt> astro76: it is root root
<Dr_Willis> khaotik,  depends on what site is showing what, and how its showing it..
<smayes3> Ferilad: make sure your BIOS is set to allo a boot from the CD Drive and also make sure the CD burned perfectly ... not too fast
<astro76> j0hng4lt: make it root:www-data
<spudratic0> pan lol whats the pcm and how do I get to it or better yet a page that explains it thanks
<isthisnickvalid> Hi people!
<artti> Hi.
<Thanatos3762> hello person
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<astro76> j0hng4lt: then make yourself a member of that group
<j0hng4lt> okay now it is jason jason
<IndyGunFreak> isthisnickvalid: no its not.. :)
<MC_Lightning> how can i enable multi-channel sound in ubuntu? i have a sound blaster live 24 bit and i only get sound from the front channels..
<spaghetti_knife> I'm wondering: do I have to open the feisty and edgy repositories if I'm installing tor on gutsy? Here's the link to the source of my confusion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<j0hng4lt> astro, okay, how to add to that group?
<BodomLaw> im getting poor dl speeds on utorrent from a private site i need some help
<isthisnickvalid> I have a Dell inspiron 1520 with windows vista and it has 4 partitions (with factory stuff, such as Dell Media Direct) I don't want to delete any of it, is there any safe way to install ubuntu? Will Grub work well with vista?
<FourX4Luvn> j0hng4lt: edit /etc/groups and add your username after the entry for www-data
<IndyGunFreak> BodomLaw: does everything else download good?
<astro76> j0hng4lt: it's pointless if you make it owned by jason:jason
<FourX4Luvn> j0hng4lt: You'll have to log out and back in for the changes to be seen
<Ferilad> smayes3: yeah i did set it up as you said but instead of booting it just flashes back to XP welcome screen. (I burned my disc in 8x)
<isthisnickvalid> I've been reading but 4 partitions are master and it says I have to delete one of them...
<jacob_> FourX4Luvn i runned vncviewer for linux, what do i type in into the vnc server?
<BodomLaw> yes
<j0hng4lt> I made it owned by jason jason and it worked, but you say that is not the best way to do it?
<BodomLaw> it deos
<MC_Lightning> how can i enable multi-channel sound in ubuntu? i have a sound blaster live 24 bit and i only get sound from the front channels..
<Dr_Willis> BodomLaw,  you may want to check the wine forums/guides - i also recall the utorrent web site having some forums on using it with wine
<BodomLaw> my port is fowarded
<IndyGunFreak> isthisnickvalid: grub will wrk with vista fine... i've never heard of needing to delete a partition.
<DranDane_> How can I repear or create a new boot sector from the liveCD of ubuntu ?
<FourX4Luvn> jacob_: The server is Windows, right?
<heartsblood> what do you call those programs that seem to float ontop of a persons desktop?  widgets?
<IndyGunFreak> heartsblood: yes
<Dr_Willis> heartsblood,  widgets, desklets, applets,  gdesklets
<IndyGunFreak> !gdesklets | heartsblood
<ubotu> heartsblood: gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<yoluca> BodomLaw are you using utorrent via wine ?
<neil_d> IndyGunFreak: he will if all four are masters and he wants another partition for ubuntu
<spudratic0> thanks all and pan I think you gave me enought to go on thank you
<BodomLaw> yes i am
<thebest_> hey
<LjL> j0hng4lt: i'm not entirely sure why ubuntu comes with /var/www owner by root:root by default... but what you should do, i think, is make it owned by root:www-data, and add your user to the www-data group
<dasickis> hey
<FourX4Luvn> neil_d: You mean 'primary' :)
<MC_Lightning> how can i enable multi-channel sound in ubuntu? i have a sound blaster live 24 bit and i only get sound from the front channels..
<DranDane_> What is the difference between the ext2 and ext3 partition type ?
<yoluca> BodomLaw ok, did you tried qbittorent ?
<neil_d> FourX4Luvn: yes.
<IndyGunFreak> neil_d: may be, i really don't know.. i dont' dual boot, but doesn't make much sense
<IndyGunFreak> to have 4 masters
<FourX4Luvn> DranDane_: ext3 is ext2 with journaling.. basically
<Dr_Willis> DranDane_,  ext3 has a journel and so is a little more reliable.
<nickrud> LjL: other way, www-data:root is correct, for allowing apache to write to /var/www (like with drupal or others)
<dasickis> Is there a command that can tell you a person's wireless interface?
<dasickis> I need it for an app I'm developing
<BodomLaw> no i havent
<DranDane_> Thank you.
<BodomLaw> should i
<dasickis> for any given ubuntu computer or is it default to eth1?
<LjL> j0hng4lt: see nickrud
<GuyFromHell> which package contains modules (for wireless cards)
<MC_Lightning> how can i enable multi-channel sound in ubuntu? i have a sound blaster live 24 bit and i only get sound from the front channels..
<schilling> hello
<yoluca> BodomLaw my fav one
<dasickis> I tried googling a number of things nothing showed up
<BodomLaw> k ill try
<dasickis> that worked
<FourX4Luvn> jacob_: The server is Windows, right?
<BodomLaw> can i sudo apt it?
<neil_d> IndyGunFreak: its a limit of the partitioning system (thanks to MS). if you want more than four partitions a primary has to be split into secondary partitions.
<schilling> can anyone help me with ubuntu 7.10 and hamachi
<BodomLaw> apt-get watever
<spaghetti_knife> Anyone try installing tor on gutsy?
<yoluca> BodomLaw if you add the repos to your source list , then yes
<astro76> nickrud: in that case how is his user going to be able to write being a www-data group member?
<neil_d> j_humphrey: you still there ?
<IndyGunFreak> neil_d: i see, never dealt with that one before.
<LjL> BodomLaw: which app?
<Ferilad> do i need anything extra other than the ISO in order to install ubuntu on a PC?
<FourX4Luvn> spaghetti_knife: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-tor-with-vidalia-gui-on-ubuntu.html
<LjL> astro76: uhm you have a point too. is apache running as root to begin with, or www-data?
<j_humphrey> neil_d, im still here, i was just setting up my dns
<Dr_Willis> Ferilad,  well you need to burn the iso to a cd properly.
<Dr_Willis> Ferilad,  or use some other method to install.
<LjL> i'll answer my own question... www-data. but i don't know about the group
<nickrud> astro76: the idea behind the www-data owner is about allowing apache to write to /var/www , not about users. Usuall 755 permissions, no group write
<artti> Here, in Estonia time is 2:38 AM. :P
<neil_d> j_humphrey: how did it go.
<j_humphrey> neil_d, it went well
<Syxx> does anyone know another why to install Steam without Win-Doors
<icesword> artti, do not know where is it
<LjL> nickrud: well so if he wants to write himself, www-data:www-data should do?
<nickrud> astro76: I just sudo copy stuff in, then change only the dirs that I need apache to write to. I got really freaky once and wrote acl's for /var/www, but that was overkill
<artti> icesword: near Finland
<neil_d> j_humphrey: do you know how to change the config of you modem ?
<snkmad> Syxx msiexec /i steaminstall.msi
<artti> icesword: next to Russia
<j_humphrey> neil_d, yeah
<dasickis> j_humphrey: Is there a command that can tell you a person's wireless interface?
<icesword> artti, yeah
<nickrud> LjL: yes, if the dirs get the right perms on them
<dasickis> j_humphrey: I need it for an app I'm developing
<LjL> nickrud: well a setuid group might help i suppose
<artti> icesword: And where are you from?
<icesword> artti, u guess
<j_humphrey> dasickis, i dont know what you're talking about
<M-Nagato> does anyone know why flashing windows would lag wine (i don't know if it's specific to wine, but it happens when playing world of warcraft)? it does it even in window mode
<Syxx> what is that Snkmad
<artti> icesword: america, england?
<snkmad> Syxx its wine
<icesword> artti, why u guess that,there are so many countries
<Syxx> is it a command line
<FourX4Luvn> Ok guys.. I have a problem.  I do lots of work with remote X.  Running several X servers on my workstation and running remote apps from several different computers.. All this wasn't a problem until I was tasked with doing the same thing with a Mac OS X machine.  I can't seem to find any information where the Mac is the one serving the applications.  Anyone have any resources they could point me to?
<dasickis> j_humphrey: Is there a command that allows you to find out a person's interface?
<dasickis> j_humphrey: like mine is eth1 but is it different on different PCs
<dasickis> j_humphrey: or is it always eth1?
<artti> icesword: Yeah, there's Vatikan but it is so small. You probrably won't live there.
<DranDane_> How can I repear or create a new boot sector ?
<j_humphrey> dasickis, i have no idea, im just trying to set up a server
<neil_d> j_humphrey: let me know when you get that right, who did you setup the DNS with ?
<heartsblood> IndyGunFreak, I checked gdesklets site and it doesn't seem like they have very many desklets.  I was wondering if you had ever seen a widget that would work with evolution, specifically the daily/weekly events.
<dasickis> o ok
<FourX4Luvn> dasickis: No, it's different depending on their setup.  What if you just prompt the usr to enter the information themselves?
<j_humphrey> neil_d, i set it up with dynedns
<icesword> artti, right click on my name ,see
<Syxx> Snkmad the is what i get
<artti> iceswrod: Maybe you live in China? Japan?
<Syxx> http://pastebin.ca/906825
<dasickis> FourX4Luvn: I'm trying to create an app so that they just run it
<artti> icesword: Country unknown.
<dasickis> FourX4Luvn:  I was thinking to do an ifconfig and find the second interface
<GuyFromHell> nevermind, a make uninstall on the iwl4965 folder fixed my problem...
<israfil> whats a good IDE C++ for linux/ubuntu
<icesword> artti, then whois my ip
<dasickis> FourX4Luvn: Basically I need something to figure out all the wireless networks they can see
<FourX4Luvn> dasickis: Then perhaps write it to take the interface as an argument.  The wireless interface is not always second.  It may be first, it may be third.
<thegothguy> hey i have an ubuntu install problem
<dasickis> FourX4Luvn: Basically the same way networkmanager does
<prince_jammys> dasickis: see if you can somehow use the output of --> ip addr show
<astro76> israfil: kdevelop, anjuta
<dasickis> FourX4Luvn: that's what i thought
<dasickis> prince_jammys: i'll try now
<prince_jammys> dasickis: there's bound to be something more efficient
<speeddemon8804> !linksys > speeddemon8803
<FourX4Luvn> dasickis: That's all I can t hink of myself, because there's no telling where it will be detected.. Or even which one would be the right one (for instance if they have two wireless interfaces).
<israfil> kdevelop is that for kde?
<dasickis> FourX4Luvn: So how should I consult the user to find their wireless interface?
<Syxx> snkmad you there
<thegothguy> im trying to install to an externa hd and my install gets between 15% to 78% and stops responding any sugguestions?
<artti> icesword: WhoIs doesn't give me any country name.
<neil_d> j_humphrey: do you want automatic update of the DNS when your IP changes, or will you do it manually ?
<FourX4Luvn> dasickis: Well, it depends on how you want to write the program.  you could write it to take the interface as an argument on the command line.. Or have it prompt them at the right time.. Or write a preferences panel...
<Liono_> need help. stuck for an hour
<icesword> artti, then u go to some whois site,like u google whois,then use that whois my ip
<FourX4Luvn> artti: You're on the right track though.. Try traceroute :)
<Liono_> i need a script that runs on boot. and soon after kde lauches and desktop is visible, it locks screen. 2. i need the script to lock screen 'after every 30 minuts of unlock'    is this right :?
<Liono_>   activate screen "DISPLAY=:0.0 kdesktop_lock --forceunlock"
<Liono_>   set timeout "at now +60min 'kdesktop_lock --forcelock'"
<Syxx> can someone help me with installing Steam
<j_humphrey> neil_d, i'll do it automatically
<j_humphrey> neil_d, but i dont have access to opening ports on the modem, so i think its futile to try it now
<Snurglewozzle> Be back later, my friends.
<artti> FourX4Luvn: Traceroute doesn't have affect.
<eradicus> hi i'm getting  error: linux/module.h: No such file or directory while compiling a module, i have the complete kernel headers and sources, what could be the problem?
<icesword> artti, i am in china
<FourX4Luvn> ack!  what the heck kind of Linux distro doesn't install traceroute by default?
<crimsun_> FourX4Luvn: use tracepath instead.
<FourX4Luvn> interesting.. When did that become the norm?
<eradicus> FourX4Luvn, ubuntu
<FourX4Luvn> eradicus: Thank you.  :-P
<smayes3> Ferilad: disable all other boot sources in the BIOS other than the CD Drive
<BodomLaw> so um qbittorent got even worse speeds
<FourX4Luvn> crimsun_: Thanks
<FourX4Luvn> artti: Best guess.. he's from somewhere near Hanoi
<crimsun_> FourX4Luvn: if you /must/ have traceroute, there're the paris-traceroute, tcptraceroute, traceproto, traceroute-nanog, and mtr packages to consider.
<crimsun_> FourX4Luvn: of those, likely traceroute-nanog is your better bet.
<FourX4Luvn> crimsun_: No.. tracepath works fine.. I just have never heard of it.. I cut my teeth on traceroute and that's all I've ever used.
<Elad> jesus i cant find bootcamp anywhere
<FourX4Luvn> Elad: Try Paris Island
<artti> FourX4Luvn: Hanoi? Capital of Vietnam?
<eradicus> hi i'm getting  error: linux/module.h: No such file or directory while compiling a module, i have the complete kernel headers and sources, what could be the problem? anyone who encountered the same?
<FourX4Luvn> artti: Well, tracepath shows it routing through Hanoi just a couple hops away from you.
<FourX4Luvn> artti: Err.. not you... icesword
<neil_d> j_humphrey: ok, you will need to install something to do that for you (dhclient I think), I will try and find it for you.
<j_humphrey> eradicus:: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-147364.html
<j_humphrey> neil_d, no, i dont have access on my router firewall
<icesword> FourX4Luvn, what?
<artti> Huh... my upgrade will finish in few minutes.
<BodomLaw> im getting poor dl speeds on utorrent from a private site i need some help
<FourX4Luvn> Oh my... I was trying to help artti guess where you're at, icesword
<neil_d> j_humphrey: that fairly much stops you, do you think you will be able to get it though.
<FourX4Luvn> icesword: By using comonly available network tools
<icesword> FourX4Luvn, u are not hacking ,are u
<artti> FourX4Luvn: And you are from?
<pros977> Ok, I'm trying to execute a command over SSH. dpkg --reconfigure -a
<FourX4Luvn> icesword: All I did was a 'whois' and a 'tracepath' on your IP, icesword
<pros977> Now, when that is run over ssh, there is a yes-no prompt
<pros977> How can I run a command over ssh and answer a prompt like that
<smayes3> Hey Linux Wizards ..after running sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r` I see that when it searches for a splash image it finds NONE .... how do I get those back ... I'm trying to get my Ubuntu usplash back. ????
<prince_jammys> whois didn't work?
<pros977> I'm using ssh ip_address 'command'
<Syxx> can someone help me install Steam
<j_humphrey> neil_d, i don't think so, unless I want to crack the password :P
<cwillu> pros977, -t i think?
<icesword> artti, fourx4luvn i s in usa
<cwillu> pros977, or just log in and run the command after
 * FourX4Luvn nods
<BodomLaw> my bittorrent speeds suck help me out pleas
<BodomLaw> im using utorrent with wine
<cwillu> pros977, ssh -t should do it
<IndyGunFreak> BodomLaw: are you sure its not a cap on the site your accessing?
<BodomLaw> absolute
<BodomLaw> good private tracker
<artti> How old are everyone?
<IndyGunFreak> is utorrent configured properly?
<pros977> cwillu I've got over 60 computers I execute commands on at once
<Phrantik> 24
<FourX4Luvn> BodomLaw: Or your share ratio, for that matter
<icesword> 22
<cwillu> pros977, cssh is your friend :p
<BodomLaw> i have a 2.5 ratio
<icesword> artti, why ask that
<neil_d> j_humphrey: oh rats, I would suggest finding out what the default password is for that modem/router and see if that works
<gold44> what packages are in ubuntu-server iso ?
<pros977> cwillu can you help me with and example
<BodomLaw> much higher than needed to be a "power user"
<artti> icesword: I have boring.
<cwillu> pros977, but -t should let you type on those commands, or just use -phigh to force dpkg to default them
<icesword> artti, ?
<j_humphrey> neil_d, its not terror: linux/module.h: No such fileerror: linux/module.h: No such file or directory while compiling a moduleerror: linux/module.h: No such file or directory while compiling a module default one or directory while compiling a modulehe
<j_humphrey> neil_d, its not the default one*
<neil_d> j_humphrey: the auto DNS update package is ddclient
<pros977> cwillu you rock
<pros977> cwillu phigh it is
<cwillu> pros977, look at cluster-ssh in the repository too
<BodomLaw> and my port is forwarded
<artti> iceswrod: i have nothing do to.
<Liono_> how to auto run a script at boot and keep it running when a user logs in.  (in a way that the user or any other user cant stop that script from running or delete the file or logs out of it)?
<artti> I just(about 24 hours ago) got 19. =)
<Flannel> !bum | Liono_
<ubotu> Liono_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pros977> cwillu I've heard of that
<j_humphrey> neil_d, what did you just ssay about the default thing? pidgin just crashed
<pros977> cwillu I have passwordless authentication on all my machines
<BodomLaw> there is tons of seeders for both torrents
<pros977> cwillu then I wrote a script that goes out and contacts each machine sequentially
<cwillu> pros977, cssh is just a wrapper around ssh, so ud_rsa/dsa will still work
<icesword> artti, that is good,u can have girl friend now
<thegothguy> need help on instal ubuntu to external hd
<cwillu> pros977, parallelize that stuff :p
<neil_d> j_humphrey: I use xchat,  I would suggest finding out what the default password is for that modem/router and see if that works
<artti> icesword: I can!? :D
<Liono_> Flannel if i make a script run as sys service. not one can stop it. ?
<pros977> cwillu why parallelize?
<BodomLaw> at the risk of being obnoxious HELP ME!!!
<pros977> cwillu thanks for the advice btw
<cwillu> pros977, sequential must take forever
<FourX4Luvn> Ok guys.. I have a problem.  I do lots of work with remote X.  Running several X servers on my workstation and running remote apps from several different computers.. All this wasn't a problem until I was tasked with doing the same thing with a Mac OS X machine.  I can find all kinds of information about how to access applications from the Mac, but I can't seem to find any information where the Mac is the one serving the applications.  Anyo
<icesword> artti, what is u mother languauge
<BodomLaw> its hitting 50kB when it should be at 42kB/s
<artti> icesword: Estonian.
<Flannel> Liono_: If its running as root, then you'd need to be able to sudo to stop it.  And you can remove people's abilities to tweak it through sudoers, even while giving them the ability to sudo in general if you'd like.
<cwillu> FourX4Luvn, arbitrary mac programs?  not sure you can do that
<icesword> artti, there are so many languauges
<cwillu> pros977, np
<artti> icesword: Yes... Over 5000
<pros977> cwillu I suffix all my commands with the & symbol
<artti> icesword: i can say something in estonia.
<Liono_> Flannel ya.. ic.. but that script will run when i (admin) log in too.? i dont want that
<icesword> artti, many of them are dieing
<cwillu> pros977, okay, ya
<pros977> cwillu so, if I run eject on every computer in the room, all the drives pop out at once
<cwillu> pros977, seriously, look at cssh
<redwyrm> hi. I'm trying to produce a CD image where all files are in ASCII-betical order, but mkisofs doesn't provide a way to do that. any ideas?
<Flannel> Liono_: It will be running all the time, regardless of anyone logged in or not.
<pros977> cwillu I will
<FourX4Luvn> cwillu: Yes.. Basically.. I want a vnc session with the Mac serving the applications.. but I don't want VNC because I want a seperate session.. I don't want to share or take over the session that the user at the Mac is using.
<cwillu> pros977, basic usage is as simple as "cssh host1 host2 host3 host4"
<cwillu> pros977, and then yo get 4 windows + a control window, and if you type in the control window, it goes to all of them
<Liono_> Flannel ic.. nice idea..
<pros977> cwillu dpkg --configure -a --phigh
<BodomLaw> !
<pros977> cwillu ?
<cwillu> FourX4Luvn, you might have to look at the mac "x server" (not to be confused with X as in the display server)
<artti> There's estobuntu.
<neil_d> j_humphrey: did you get the message that ddclient is the does the auto updates if the DNS
<uni_674> what version of GTK does ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon come w/ ?
<Liono_> Flannel is there  a way that in a user login say 'user1' who is not root or admin. a script is run by a sudoer /admin on boot (so he cant stop it) ?
<cwillu> pros977, looks right,
<pros977> cwillu nope
<FourX4Luvn> cwillu: You mean Mac OS 10 server?  The OS.. (I use '10' to avoid confusion with 'X')
<FourX4Luvn> ?
<cwillu> yep
<artti> Dam, i should install Estobuntu.
<cwillu> FourX4Luvn, but I have no idea what they'd support
<Flannel> Liono_: Like I said, the script will run at boot, and runs constantly regardless of anyone being logged in or not.  It will run as whatever user you set it up to run as, and assuming thats not the user, they won't be able to fiddle with it.
<FourX4Luvn> damn
<neil_d> artti: what is estobuntu ?
<cwillu> FourX4Luvn, under windows, there's a hack you can apply to get 3 sessions out of a normal xp workstation, otherwise you need terminal services
<cwillu> FourX4Luvn, it's usually a big ticket item, doing what you want to do
<pros977> cwillu dpkg: conflicting actions -p (--print-avail) and -
<artti> neil_d: It is translated gutsy, firefox and other several things to my mother language
<adub> why do values in a host machines internal arp table expire after several minutes?
<j_humphrey> neil_d, it wasnt the default one
<cwillu> pros977, ya, I was thinking dpkg-reconfigure
<FourX4Luvn> cwillu: Right.. I am working from ubuntu.. and I have several other *NIX systems that serve a desktop to my ubuntu workstation.. I was hoping to do the same with the Mac.  I want to administer the Mac without disturbing my wife's work, is what I'm trying to do.
<neil_d> artti: ok! thanks
<cwillu> pros977, man dpkg, search ('/' key) for force, and look at the conf stuff
<artti> neil_d: http://estobuntu.org/estobuntu-english
<cwillu> FourX4Luvn, ya;  honestly, this isn't gonna be the best channel for advice on that
<neil_d> j_humphrey: I don't know how you can get around that.
<Liono_> Flannel oh ic.  got an idea. i make the rc.local run as admin.   it will run on user1 too. but he wont be able to stop it. but when i log in. i can stop it?
<Dr_willis> rc.local allready runs as admin
<cwillu> FourX4Luvn, pros977 I gotta run right away;
<narothepharoh> is there a gentoo channel ?
<cwillu> pros977, that man page should give you what you need
<Dr_willis> everything in rc.local gets ran as root.
<FourX4Luvn> cwillu: I know.. but I don't know where else to ask either  heh.  Searching google, as I said, only gives me answers for going the other way
<pros977> cwillu thanks
<narothepharoh> #Gentoo
<FourX4Luvn> cwillu: Thank you for the input though
<j0hng4lt> can any1 help me with the following error when starting quake2: could not mmap /dev/dsp
<cwillu> FourX4Luvn, you could try doing admin stuff via ssh, just from the terminal
<Mark_Milliman> is there a command line option to force an upgrade?  I had a device crash ubuntu (not upgrades fault) in the middle of going from 7.10 to 8.04.
<cwillu> but that' all I got for ideas
<j0hng4lt> using restriced driver for nvidia
<Flannel> Liono_: No.  It only runs once.  Your script will be running constantly, as root (or whatever).  Your unprivs users can't touch it.  You could via sudo if you'd like.  But, of course, you'd be stopping it for everyone when you did so, not just yourself.
<Mark_Milliman> All packages downloaded but many did not install
<cwillu> FourX4Luvn, try #macosx
<gold44> anyone running ubuntu server?
<Flannel> !anyone | gold44
<mike_> gold44: yes
<ubotu> gold44: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FourX4Luvn> cwillu: I do that already, but Mac is so gui-centric that I just can't figure out how to do some things without the gui tools.
<artti> So... everybody have problems...
<FourX4Luvn> cwillu: Ok.. thank you
<tonyyarusso> gold44: I do.  Any particular question?
<j0hng4lt> !quake2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quake2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ali1234> hi. i tried to install apt-file and it has seemingly frozen at "Setting up apt-file (2.0.8.2ubuntu2)" i suspect it is trying to download a huge file on my gprs connection. is this correct?
<LjL> !info libgtk2.0-0 | uni_674
<ubotu> uni_674: libgtk2.0-0 (source: gtk+2.0): The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.0-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1917 kB, installed size 4872 kB
<gold44> how is server? doe it come with gui? or just stay at console after boot?
<LjL> gold44: console
<FourX4Luvn> gold44: No X on server
<LjL> !server > gold44    (gold44, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Liono_> Flannel yes. i stoped it and its stopped for every one. but the system reboots. and the script will start again ?
<j0hng4lt> I am assuming that the error has to do with my video card...
<Flannel> Liono_: yes
<j0hng4lt> liono\
<tonyyarusso> gold44: You can add X if you wish, but general practice is not to.
<Flannel> gold44: The server is regular Ubuntu with a server specific kernel, no GUI stuff installed by default, and the CD allows a few pre-fab server packages installed by default
<Liono_> Flannel thanks. so nice of you to explain
<tonyyarusso> gold44: All of the packages and such are the same - the only difference is the default setup.
<gold44> tonyyarusso: i want to run server. currently running desktop on lappy
<Liono_> Flannel can you help me with some scripting issue?
<uni_674> how do i get GTK 2.12 then LjL
<LjL> uni_674: you already have it.
<Liono_> j0hng4lt talking to me?
<Flannel> Liono_: You'd probably get better help in #bash, or whatever other language you're writing in
<uni_674> then why is aurora trying to tell me i cannot compile it because i dont have GTK 2.10
<Liono_> Flannel no. i cant find help there
<j0hng4lt> liono, no, was going to, hit enter by accident
<LjL> uni_674: wait, wait, one thing is having a library, another thing is having the *C headers* to compile C programs using that library.
<j0hng4lt> any1 have quake 2 working?
<gold44> tonyyarusso: i probably need to apt-get a bunch of things after installation.  want to use as web / file server, maybe as mail server too
<LjL> !compile > uni_674    (uni_674, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Davo_Dinkum> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HttpReplicator
<LjL> uni_674: you'll probably need libgtk2.0-dev for that
<chao1> How do I install vmware
<tonyyarusso> gold44: Those are availalbe as just checkboxes in the server installer.
<LjL> !vmware > chao1    (chao1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Davo_Dinkum> does wget http://gertjan.freezope.org/replicator/http-replicator_3.0_i386.deb work for anyone else?
<Dr_willis> j0hng4lt,  that game is so old - its proberly trying to access the sound card wrongly. You could disable the sound to see if it works. also there MAY be updated GPL variants of Quake2 that just use the old versions data files.
<j0hng4lt> the oss sould output driver shows okay, failing on dev/dsp
<Liono_> Flannel this script will do what? i want it to lock screen "after 30mins past the unlock event" and i want it to be running so that the screen will be locked every time after it has been unlocked (available) for 30 mins.   activate screen "DISPLAY=:0.0 kdesktop_lock --forceunlock"
<Liono_>   set timeout "at now +60min 'kdesktop_lock --forcelock'"
<j0hng4lt> any other games that have decent gui for linux that i can download?
<j0hng4lt> besides aao and quake2
<j0hng4lt> ?
<Dr_willis> games that have a decent gui? Hmm.. what a odd statement. :)
<Muzza> on ubuntu?
<swuboo> I guess that rules out nethack.
<Dr_willis> theres several Quake3 spin off games. :)
<pan_> j0hng4lt> ut
<j_humphrey> sometimes while I'm typing, my copy/paste gets written in automatically, does anyone know anything about this>
<j0hng4lt> quake 2 used to work on ubuntu, and americas army used to as well. but I cannot find anything to play that is not tetris...
<Flannel> Liono_: Before you do that, have you checked to see if KDE has something like that already?
<Dr_willis> Padman,  Tremulus,  lets see... One other...
<Muzza> heard about nquake?
<gimme_snuggles> j0hng4lt: i know of a great game, one of my favorites. Enemy Territory
<Muzza> yeah +1 for ET
<pan_> j0hng4lt> quake 4
<Muzza> great game
<Dr_willis> !info rocksndiamonds
<j0hng4lt> can I apt-get enemy terrirory?
<ubotu> rocksndiamonds (source: rocksndiamonds): Arcade style game. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 3.2.3-3 (gutsy), package size 384 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<Dr_willis> The ultimate game. :)
<swuboo> The Ur-Quan Masters?
<Dr_willis> Urbanassalt  ?
<prince_jammys> !info enigma
<ubotu> enigma (source: enigma): A game where you control a marble with the mouse. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 971 kB, installed size 2560 kB
<swuboo> Wesnoth?
<prince_jammys> heh, i like that game
<Liono_> Flannel yes. but its dependant on idleing. i dont want that
<prince_jammys> not sure about the decent gui bit
<j0hng4lt> can I apt-get any of those games?
<Dr_willis> fire up the package manager and look for games. :)
<prince_jammys> j0hng4lt: yessir
<Dr_willis> theres a lot in there
<pros977> cwillu dpkg --configure --force-confold -a
<Dr_willis> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<pros977> cwillu worked
<gimme_snuggles> j0hng4lt: i dont think so it has its own installer. go to: http://returntocastlewolfenstein.filefront.com/file/Enemy_Territory;14408
<artti> I don't have very good computer. So i can't play Enemey Territory. :(
<prince_jammys> i'm more of a one-word name game type of guy
<Dr_willis> !info urbanterror
<ubotu> Package urbanterror does not exist in gutsy
<Liono_> Flannel so?
<Dr_willis> Bummer.
<gold44> is postgreSQL accessible on firefox?
<gold44> or must i use ssh?
<DranDane_> Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed - Help!
<DranDane_> I receive the message Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed. Could you help me?
<prince_jammys> !repeat | DranDane_
<ubotu> DranDane_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gretsch_drums> can anyone tell me how to kill xerver in ubuntu?
<toresn> any norwegians in here that use centerim or centericq?
<Flannel> Liono_: I'm not much for bash scripting.  Really, you ought to ask in #bash
<prince_jammys> gretsch_drums: ctrl alt backspace
<kent_> looking for a gps enabled mapping program to run under ubuntu 7.10
<Liono_> Flannel ok
<prince_jammys> Liono_: #kde
<Hertta> Any way of installing 6.06 from LiveCD to machine with 4.3GB HDD and 256MB of RAM?
<artti> How long upgrade will lasts?
<Odd-rationale> artti: depends on your internet connection spped
<Dr_willis> Hertta,  boot it up and see if it installs?
<Liono_> Flannel lastly. can you tell me how to log all the "screen unlocking events"  for ever. and continuous even resumable after shutdowns ?
<Hertta> Dr_willis it doesn't.
<artti> Odd-rationale: Well that part is done.
<Hertta> I want to know is it hardware related or am I running out of resources
<FourX4Luvn> Thanks to whoever it was that suggested #macosx.  The figured out a workaround for me :)
<Odd-rationale> artti: I can finish an upgrade on an newly installed system in about 30 min
<Dr_willis> Hertta,  what dosent work on it? Youmay want to use the alternative isntall cd - its better for low-ram systems
<Odd-rationale> artti: Is it installing?
<artti> Odd-ratinale: currently is "setting up..."
<geekworx> Hello people how can i RUN this game ( Counter Strike 1.6 ) from my Linux Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Odd-rationale> artti: Has it been like that long?
<jpeterman> geekworx, Install Steam under WINE
<prince_jammys> geekworx: windows game?
<Hertta> The installation just "hangs", mouse is moving but the system does not respond. I tried trice to install but always the same thing. no CD/HDD usage eihther, and I have waited for over 45minutes each time it has hanged, and nothing has happened during that time
<geekworx> prince_jammys, yes its windows game
<geekworx> jpeterman, how to install that?
<prince_jammys> geekworx: check the database at winehq/org
<Hertta> I suspect is is hardware problem
<geekworx> jpeterman, tell me the command example: apt-get isntall underwine?
<jpeterman> geekworx, sudo apt-get install wine
<prince_jammys> geekworx: winehq.org
<artti> Odd-rationale: about 45 mins from internet and now 15 minutes installing, setting, updating...
<jpeterman> geekworx, check winehq.org, like people are saying, but it should be pretty simple. download a .exe installer of Steam, then double click on it after installing Wine
<geekworx> so when i install wine i can install counter strike ( windows game ) ?
<Odd-rationale> artti: OK
<geekworx> ok
<jpeterman> geekworx, Correct. Wine inserts a compatibility layer. It's very easy, I have CS installed on Ubuntu
<jpeterman> Hi, I'm not entirely sure which channel to ask this in. There's this extension for FF that only works on FF/Windows, so I installed the Windows version of FF under Wine. I tried to drag the extension onto FF, but it didn't work. Is there a way to add it some other way?
<geekworx> jpeterman, aha thx dude i'm downloading and installing wine right now
<artti> About 0.55 AM i installed Ubuntu on my computer. Now i upgrade.
<fdsafds> How do I switch to Runlevel3?
<Odd-rationale> jpeterman: Can you install it from the ff website?
<dasickis> FourX4Luvn: Sorry about that went out for pizza
<n2diy> fdsafds: init 3
<jpeterman> Odd-rationale, , I dont think the extension is on there
<icesword> artti, i still awake
<icesword> u
<fdsafds> it didn't do anything
<artti> icesword: me too.
<icesword> artti, what version
<fdsafds> It took it as a valid command but nothing happened.
<artti> iceswrod: i should sleeping.
<Odd-rationale> jpeterman: The extension (.xpi) is on your local hdd??
<Elad> has anyone here ever ran Ubuntu under Vmware?
<jpeterman> Odd-rationale, correct.
<artti> icesword: Upgrading to 5.04
<jonasjokoon> Hello
<icesword> artti, u should,it is not good
<fdsafds> I also tried loading in recovery mode but that put me in runlevel 1, when I tried to go to runlevel 3 it loaded gdm
<fdsafds> any suggestions?
<Odd-rationale> jpeterman: hmm. never had to to that myself. Where did you get it orginally?
<artti> icesword: Yes, i sould sleep. Everyone here sleeps. But not me.
<fdsafds> I would really like to get to run level 3 so that I can try installing a newer nvidia driver.
<fdsafds> But when I try to do it, it says I am in run level 1.
<icesword> artti, u computer won't get tired, not u
<jpeterman> Odd-rationale, ESPN360.com. They have a proprietary movie player
<fdsafds> It tells me a command to get to run level 3, but when I use it, it loads gdm.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu dosent use the runlevels  the same way that most disrtos do
<jonasjokoon> I have an Ibook g4 (apple mac thing), is it possible to install ubuntu with the 7.10 cd on this powerPC mchine ? I hve to tke the 32 bits version ?
<Odd-rationale> jpeterman: Can you install it from there?
<Dr_willis> go to runlevel 3, kill the gdm service.. there ya go
<lookaway> hey, does anyone know how I can use DCC download a file with Xchat? I can't seem to do it...
<artti> icesword: my ancient computer is just slow.
<jpeterman> Odd-rationale, Hmm, when I click on the link, it displays just garbled stuff.
<fdsafds> Dr_willis it brings up the login screen.
<fdsafds> Would I be able to install the nvidia driver using run level 1?
<Dr_willis> fdsafds,  kill the gdm service.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Odd-rationale> jpeterman: Don't know. Sorry :(
<Dr_willis> fdsafds,  if you dont stop it.. it will restart.
<icesword> artti, how could u say it ancient,u still got 256m ram
<fdsafds> So when I am in run level 1 I type /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<artti> icesword: and only 8GB disk space and 500Mzh
<Odd-rationale> gtg
<fdsafds> and then I type init 3?
<icesword> artti, that cpu is slow
<Dr_willis> fdsafds,  i dont mess with init levels.. if you want gdm to be not running you 'stop' the service - reguardless of the runlevel.
<artti> icesword: i'm agree with you.
<Dr_willis> fdsafds,  you could go to runlevel 3, then stop the service
<Dr_willis> or to whatever runlevel you want. :) and stop the se5rvice
<jonasjokoon> is it possible to install ubuntu on a mac ?
<Dr_willis> !ppc | jonasjokoon
<ubotu> jonasjokoon: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<icesword> artti, u should use some small linux onit,like puppy,damn small linux
<fdsafds> How do I run a command when I have the login screen in front of me?
<Dr_willis> fdsafds,  use the console. alt-ctrl-f1
<geekworx> jpeterman, after that ( when i install wine ) just to open the CD of counter-strike 1.6 and will works?
<artti> icesword: i had dam small linux on memory stick.
<geekworx> a
<fdsafds> OK thanks.
<gimme_snuggles> DSL is pretty sweet
<geekworx> jpeterman, when i type sudo apt-get install wine and i opent he CD will works counter strike a?
<gimme_snuggles> Its impressive
<Dr_willis> fdsafds, good luck. I will stick with the nice safe restricted-manager to handle my nvidia drivers
<artti> icesword: 3 days ago i had Windows XP Professinal on that computer.
<icesword> artti, coz x window use too much mem
<lookaway> hey guys, is there a problem with XChat DCC transfer? or is it just mine?
<jonasjokoon> thaaaanks   a looout
<neil_d> lookaway: I am using xchat do you want to test something ?
<geekworx> jpeterman, are you here?
<icesword> artti, xp can run on it,but i am afraid u computer cannot be called multi -task computer
<geekworx> jpeterman, after that ( when i install wine ( sudo apt-get install wine ) ) just to open the CD of counter-strike 1.6 and will works?
<prince_jammys> lol
<lookaway> it's just i request a file from a  bot, and it says starting....but never does
<prince_jammys> didn't even spend 30 seconds reading a bit about how to set it up
<kostkon> lookaway, go to preferences -> transfers and enable "get ip address from irc server"
<artti> icesword: i don't need multitask computer. Just messenger, browser, music player, gimp, lamp, php-editor
<lookaway> that option is already marked
<artti> I have new mail in /var/mail/kasutaja Can i read it via terminal?
<g33kw0rx> Hello people when i type sudo apt-get install wine and i opent he CD will works counter strike a?
<kostkon> lookaway, ok
<icesword> artti, hehe,then it is,u want to chat ,while u listen to music
<n2diy> artti: yes, type mail
<lookaway> the file transfer appears in the Transfer Window, it just does't start downloading
<artti> icesword: yes it is possible,
<artti> n2biy: thanks.
<g33kw0rx> Hello people when i type sudo apt-get install wine and i opent he CD will works counter strike a?
<g33kw0rx> Hello people when i type sudo apt-get install wine and i opent he CD will works counter strike a?
<icesword> g33kw0rx, ask that in #wine,or u check at winehq.org
<kostkon> lookaway, you said the other end it's a bot. so maybe it's a problem of the other end, not you.
<damaltor> hello everyboda, i have a kind of weird problem. after running ubuntu feisty fawn since it was the newest version on my (this) computer without any problemms, now i booted the computer and the following occurs: every ~5 secons, the computer is completely stuck for about one second. very regularly, never seen before. what could that be? thx for any help...
<lookaway> i'm pretty sure it's my problem, everytime I want to downlaod from this bot....I have to reboot to Windows and it works fine there
<neil_d> does anyone know what encryption is used with the alternate install CDs encrypted LVM install ?
<artti> Yay, i upgraded my Ubuntu 4.10 to 5.04. It took 2 hours. Is it much?
<the_pizza> hi all
<dan> Brand new user.  Just installed about an hour ago.  Any suggestions for "cool" things to do?
<IndyGunFreak> artti: uh, you do realize that OS is almost 4yrs old.
<IndyGunFreak> i'm amazed you got it updated
<lookaway> lol
<damaltor> hello everybody, i have a kind of weird problem. after running ubuntu feisty fawn since it was the newest version on my (this) computer without any problems, now i booted the computer and the following occurs: every ~5 secons, the computer is completely stuck for about one second. very regularly, never seen before. what could that be? thx for any help...
<prince_jammys> hey, that looks familiar
<n2diy> Wow, Scorched3D takes a long time to load.
<artti> IndyGunFreak: yes i know. That's why i upgrade it.
<icesword> n2diy, u play wow under ubuntu,thati s great
<the_pizza> any one could help me with some code
<IndyGunFreak> !endoflife | artti
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about endoflife - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> oops
<neil_d> artti: I don't think so, what download speed have you got.
<damaltor> hello everybody, i have a kind of weird problem. after running ubuntu feisty fawn since it was the newest version on my (this) computer without any problems, now i booted the computer and the following occurs: every ~5 secons, the computer is completely stuck for about one second. very regularly, never seen before. what could that be? thx for any help...
<IndyGunFreak> !eol | artti
<ubotu> artti: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<artti> neil_d: 65kb/s
<lookaway> stop flooding damaltor...
<IndyGunFreak> artti: i would probably backup important files, and do a clean install of Gutsy, but thats just me
<Timmothy> Greetings! Kay, so I just started using Ubuntu (7.10) and everything's good, 'cept for I tried to log into Megaupload.com, and for those who don't know, it uses flash. I installed the nonfree adobe plugin and restarted firefox, but it's all... gimpy. I'm not able to click login because of it. Is there another way to make it work, or am I just screwed?
<artti> IndyGunFreak: haven't nothing to backup, and i can't directly to gutsy
<Jupp2> are the screenlets part of the standard repositories?
<IndyGunFreak> artti: thats why i siad clean install.
<IndyGunFreak> then if you have no files, it should be relatively easy
<neil_d> artti: its within bounds I suppose.  are you going to update further ?
<artti> neil_d: i'll try
<talisein> Hi, one of my RAID devices failed recently and I replaced it. But now every reboot the computer does not create the /dev/sdc1 device and the RAID needs to be reassembled.
<IndyGunFreak> updating from 5.04, to 5.10, then 6.06, then 6.10, then 7.04, then 7.10, willb e problematic at best, and will probably take freaking forever(if it even works).. it will be quicker to download a gutsy cd, burn it, and install from it.
<artti> IndyGunFreak: i can't burn on CD, can't do floppy install, any other choices to get directly gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> why can't you burn a CD?
<dabbill> any one got an idea why movie player wont keep sound and video sync when playing DVD's i have to pause and play the movie every 15mins or so to resync it.
<maybeway36> artti: try the mini.iso
<artti> IndyGunFreak: i have old computer.
<talisein> you can install via usb drive if your computer will boot off one
<IndyGunFreak> maybeway36: but if he can't burn a CD, how will that work.
<IndyGunFreak> artti: how old?
<artti> IndyGunFreak: i don't know. I got it free. 8Gb, 500Mhz, 256 RAM
<neil_d> talisein: I have heard that a RAID rebuild can take a long time, has the rebuild finished before you turn the computer off.
<artti> maybeway36: mini.iso?
<talisein> neil_d, yes, I have let the reassembly finish several times before rebooting.
<IndyGunFreak> artti: ok..,  i think you'd still need to burn a cd for the mini-iso, but i could be wrong
<ubuntufreak> I have an error using the VirtualBox in Ubuntu 7.10 as it needs to add vboxusers how do i do it
<IndyGunFreak> artti: so you don't have a CD drive, or its broken, or what?
<foibles> hi there
<neil_d> talisein: how about the controller are you sure its OK ?
<artti> IndyGunFreak: i have cd drive
<maybeway36> you could get the kernel and initrd off the mini.iso and put it on some other media
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok, it doesn't burn
<foibles> im having trouble playing HD ("high definition") files
 * Liono_ sees no one knows his problems in 11 channels and 4 networks 2500 users !
<foibles> they come out messed up or doing play at all
<foibles> why is this?
<heartsblood> is it possible, when installing a package from apt, to automatically install recommended packages as well?
<heartsblood> y
<heartsblood> sorry wrong window
<talisein> neil_d, I think the controller is fine. When I manually reassemble the RAID I can read files off of it fine
<maybeway36> artti: are you going to install it ona that has internet access
<maybeway36> *on a computer
<artti> maybeway36: yes
<prince_jammys> heartsblood: mmm aptitude does this, but i think apt-get doesn't
<IndyGunFreak> artti: maybe you could try a debian net install,
<maybeway36> artti: you should try unetbootin
<maybeway36> it supports ubuntu, debian, etc.
<IndyGunFreak> unetbootin?
<maybeway36> ill find the url
<heartsblood> prince_jammys, thanks I didn't realize there was a difference
<artti> maybeway36: i tried before, but then there was problem with dnsmasq.conf
<prince_jammys> heartsblood: there is -- it's best to stick to one or the other though, they can get in each other's way
<gold44> has ubuntu server always been less than 650mb in the past?
<artti> IndyGunFreak: well i could try that again
<gold44> has ubuntu server iso file always been less than 650mb in the past?
<IndyGunFreak> try what again?
<maybeway36> artti: that's strange
<IndyGunFreak> artti: have you tried doing a debian floppy install maybe?
<hmuller> crazy question: If ubuntu uses initramfs for boot, why is it named initrd?
<prince_jammys> prince_jammys: aptitude does it with the -r option
<neil_d> talisein: I have a software RAID 5 but its never failed, in about 5 years so I can't help much here.
<maybeway36> artti: http://superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/lubi/unetbootin_ubuntu710rev99_all.deb
<artti> IndyGunFreak: haven't floppys home and don't know where those to buy
<maybeway36> hmuller: it's always names initrd I guess :P
<talisein> I just have a simple RAID 1
<prince_jammys> heartsblood: from man aptitude: " -r Treat recommendations as dependencies when installing new packages"
<IndyGunFreak> artti: you can buy floppies at any computer store.
<talisein> googling tells me some people have a similar problem but no one answers them
<IndyGunFreak> maybeway36: so what does that file do
<artti> IndyGunFreak: haven't seen those years
<MedBook> Hello, whenever I load my Ubuntu disc and press "Start or Install Ubuntu" it takes me to "BusyBox 1.1.3" and does nothing from there, what am I doing wrong?
<IndyGunFreak> artti: they're still readily available at best buy, etc.
<heartsblood> prince_jammys, yea I'm reading it now, ty.
<threefcata> how can i set mplayer as the default player in gnome?
<artti> inimesekene: Terekest.
<lookaway> aahhh...guys, I resolved that DCC transfer problem...it seems, that it works when I need to confirm the send request, but since it was in 'auto accept' it didn't start no idea why...xD
<damaltor> hello everybody, i have a kind of weird problem. after running ubuntu feisty fawn since it was the newest version on my (this) computer without any problems, now i booted the computer and the following occurs: every ~5 secons, the computer is completely stuck for about one second. very regularly, never seen before. what could that be? thx for any help...
<inimesekene> artti, tere tere
<artti> inimesekene: Mis sind siia nii hilja toob?
<donald_> in ubuntu, apt-get or aptitude will install dependencies
<artti> maybeway36: unetbootin is onyl for Windows?
<Casey> Is there a way to get GRUB's default vga value on the LiveCD?
<ahorriblemess> what happens if I delete my alsa-utils/lib/drivers folders after I did the whole /configure, make, make install thing?
<maybeway36> artti: no
<ahorriblemess> do I lose everything or has it already been applied?
<inimesekene> und pole, tegelt siin peaks rääkima vist inglise keeles... reeglid... muidu veel lüüakse välja
<maybeway36> artti: that deb should let you boot to the Ubuntu installer from the GRUB menu once installed
<donald_> ahorriblemess: u mean the folder where u unzip the tar files?
<agroker> artti, "communarid aahju" all I can say in your language
<ahorriblemess> yeah i unzipped them into my home folder
<ahorriblemess> kinda dont want them there
<prince_jammys> agroker: what language is it?
<agroker> Pricey, estonian
<donald_> that;s fine. once all are installed, the folder is not needed
<niuq> hi, i have a problem with compiz-fusion, the themes just disappears, the title bar it does not appears in any window
<artti> agroker: Kommarid ahju... heh. =)
<agroker> artti, kommarid, sorry :-)
<Mushrooms> Hi everyone, I've run into some problems again, this time it has to do with language settings for pidgin.. was wondering if any one has had the same problems
<artti> agroker: and you are from?
<ahorriblemess> donald_: ok thanks
<agroker> artti, western ukraine
<ahorriblemess> donald_: I'm not talking about the .tar folder, I mean the extracted folder with the package in it
<ahorriblemess> donald_: just want to double check, things have been going smoothly lately
<donald_> ahorriblemess: the modules etc get installed into other places
<artti> maybeway36: and i download package UNetbootin Ubuntu 7.10?
<niuq> hi, i have a problem with compiz-fusion, the themes just disappears, the title bar it does not appears in any window
<maybeway36> Yes, make artti: sure its a .deb file
<niuq> ubuntu-effects would be helpful?
<ahorriblemess> donald_: ok great, sorry, I just wanted to be sure
<ahorriblemess> thanks!
<artti> maybeway36: unetbootin_ubuntu710rev99_all.deb
<pawan> any software to convert audio bit rate
<magick_> I'm hearing some static blips while playing music through ALSA on my intel-hda onboard sound card. The speakers aren't the problem and the mp3 is just fine so it comes down to ubuntu. Any ideas?
<maybeway36> looks right
<artti> maybeway36: you have experience?
<maybeway36> artti: i've done this before
<jport> Hey can someone help me? Once i add a job in /etc/cron.hourly it will automatically run or do i have to edit anything else ?
<maybeway36> not much, but a couple times
<maybeway36> it's pretty simple, toy reboot and  a new option is on your GRUB
<artti> maybeway36: how long it takes?
<tehcheez> portupgrade -a
<tehcheez> SOrry, wrong channel.
<maybeway36> artti: to install?
<artti> maybeway36: yes
<maybeway36> a while, it has to download all ubuntu componments online
<donald_> tehcheez: portupgrade -arR is better
<cpk1> using the stock feisty kernel and cant seem to get madwifi to work, tried using restricted modules and compiling madwifi from trunk svn but still cant insert ath_pci... any idea why?
<artti> maybeway36: hours?
<niuq_> while using compiz-fusion it suddenly the title bar disappears, any idea?
<tehcheez> donald_: emerge world? :)
<IndyGunFreak> maybeway36: what does that do, download the new OS, install it over the old one?
<maybeway36> artti: depends on your interne speed
<artti> Here it is 4.00 AM at morning.
<maybeway36> artti: if you tell it do "use entire hard drive" yes
<greenmanspirit_> why is libdvdcss not in the repos?
<blubb0r> can i change the icon of a folder in ubuntu 7.10??
<maybeway36> artti: you could also look at ShipIt to get a real ubuntu CD
<donald_> niuq_: emerald installed? broken?
<niuq_> donald_: it is installed
<donald_> tehcheez: not a gentoo user..
<artti> maybeway36: i takes weeks
<IndyGunFreak> maybeway36: artti i doubt shippit would work, only becuase he would need the alt. install CD, and they don't ship that.
<IndyGunFreak> artti: have you loooked onlien for a place to purchase the alt. install CD?
<tehcheez> donald_: I have it sorta running :)
<prince_jammys> blubb0r: right-click on it and properties, i think -- then click on the icon
<MedBook> Whenever I try to boot the LiveCD of Ubuntu, the screen goes to "BusyBox 1.1.3" and does nothing after that, is there anything I can do to make it work?
<artti> IndyGunFreak: haven't yet time to look that
<donald_> tehcheez: sadistic arent u?
<IndyGunFreak> artti: there's lots of places that have them.
<maybeway36> artti: how fast is your internet conection?
<BarryToeman> Anyone use claws-mail? Where does it store the actual mail files at?
<artti> maybeway36: unetbootin_ubuntu710rev99_all.deb is downloaded. :)
<greenmanspirit_> is libdvdcss not made for 64 bit machines?
<maybeway36> artti: good
<donald_> greenmanspirit_: for good reasons. it's in medibuntu
<artti> maybeway36: 60-70kb/s maybe. I go take connecetion test.
<greenmanspirit_> donald_: what reasons would there be not to compile it for 64 bit?
<palpate> hello all
<maybeway36> artti: it will take really long to downlaod then
<agroker> artti, if you are on wifi are you sure that is a good idea to upgrade?
<palpate> i just installed ubuntu on my ps3 and im looking for a good nntp binaries downloader somebody can help me ?
<artti> agroker: with Unetbootin?
<maybeway36> artti: it probably wont work on wifi - the installer doesn;'t have wireless support
<donald_> greenmanspirit_: i dont know much abt 64bit. i dont use it even on a core2duo. too many things dont work on it
<palpate> no problem i use wired connection
<IndyGunFreak> artti: http://on-disk.com/product_info.php/products_id/366
<artti> maybeway36: When i make network connection then i choose ethernet instead wireless
<maybeway36> artti: if you have ethernet
<agroker> artti, yes
<greenmanspirit_> donald_: this is the first thing i have run into that is causing me problems on 64-bit ubuntu, for the most part they have made everything work
<maybeway36> artti: but that site IndyGunFreak posted is probably a good idea
<donald_> greenmanspirit_: java? flash?
<donald_> greenmanspirit_: is 64 bit any faster?
<greenmanspirit_> donald_: both installed for firefox without an issue
<agroker> palpate, Gnus is the best :-)
<donald_> greenmanspirit_: seems like time to try 64 bit.
<palpate> anybody know a good newsgroup binaries downloader i can use on gnome ?
<greenmanspirit_> donald_: i have noticed a speed boost on a few things, but not a ton, but i'm using a 2.4 dual core processor so that might be why its fast
<agroker> palpate, gnus-gtk ;-)
<Lycus> Anyone here ever setup a private bittorrent tracker?
<salah_> I have always been wondering something. Why do I never dream when im drunk?
<spaghetti_knife> I'm wondering: why does my updater have aids? It dls at 15 kB/s, then drops to 0.
<palpate> ok ill try this ;) thx :p
<agroker> salah_, you obviously dream
<spaghetti_knife> Synaptic's fuxx0rzed.
<blubb0r> bla\nbla
<n2diy> salah_: you do, you just don't remember them.
<spaghetti_knife> Anyone else have that problem?
<salah_> agroker, why do I never remember them?
<hmuller> salah_: because you've beat your subconscious into an alcoholic submission
<MarcC> how do I install Batik? I can't find it in the repos
<agroker> salah_, because alcohol switches your neocortex off and you sleep deeply
<Dr_willis> MarcC,  compile it from source?
<Gigi70> kubuntu or pclinuxos
<pawan> any software to convert audio bit rate
<salah_> agroker, neocortex?
<aldacom> hola
<spaghetti_knife> Anyone having trouble with synaptic?
<agroker> salah_, conscious part of your brain
<MarcC> Dr_willis: thanks, it's just odd that this would not be in the official repos...a google search indicates that it is/was
<IndyGunFreak> spaghetti_knife: no, working fine
<spaghetti_knife> GRRR
<spaghetti_knife> Okay, thanks.
<tafgeek> how can I change the update manager settings?
<agroker> spaghetti_knife, works great, I'd say
<aldacom> dont speak spanish
<prince_jammys> !es | aldacom
<ubotu> aldacom: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<spaghetti_knife> Okay. I'll see if uninstalling tor will do it.
<tafgeek> I did and want to change them back and forget how I did it
<IndyGunFreak> spaghetti_knife: why would tor mess up synaptic?
<aldacom> gracias uboto
<salah_> and if I dream when im drunk.. Do I think like a drunk person in my dreams?
<spaghetti_knife> I don't know. synaptic just has AIDS right now. It's really annoying.
<spaghetti_knife> It all started when I got tor.
<spaghetti_knife> I think.
<spaghetti_knife> Maybe.
<IndyGunFreak> spaghetti_knife: i doubt its aids
<spaghetti_knife> Anyone able to cure PC aids?
<IndyGunFreak> its a user malfunction
<gorilla> sounds like pebkac to me.
<spaghetti_knife> okay.
<spaghetti_knife> you know how to cure it?
<n2diy> salah_: try asking in #philosophy?
<Tommis> Ubuntu rocks, good job pplz
<prince_jammys> spaghetti_knife: sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-herpes
<IndyGunFreak> spaghetti_knife: well, considering you've yet to really explain *WHAT* the problem is, i don't know if i can cure it, saying it has aids, while it appaerntly amuses you, tells the rest of us nothing
<spaghetti_knife> Okay.
<spaghetti_knife> Whenever I download anything over synaptic, update, install, anything, it starts out at 8-13 kB/s, and then slows down to 0.
<spaghetti_knife> What should I do to diagnose the problem?
<IndyGunFreak> i doubt thats a problem w/ synaptic.
<IndyGunFreak> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<IndyGunFreak> if it was a synaptic problem, it wouldn't start at all.
<jak3> yes problem with ubuntu version, try rollback to 7.04
<Flannel> spaghetti_knife: Try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, see what sort of speeds you get there
<j0hng4lt> just got alien arena - not a bad game...
<IndyGunFreak> jak3:  to my knowledge, its imposible to roll back to 7.04
<spaghetti_knife> gutsy gibbon
<IndyGunFreak> j0hng4lt: try open-arena, its good.
<spaghetti_knife> 11.4 kB/s
<j0hng4lt> open-arena, can I apt-get it?
<Blair`m> Hello... I'm trying to get my sister set up with a computer she got for $50 ^^' the only problem is with her USB network adapter
<IndyGunFreak> j0hng4lt: yup....
<IndyGunFreak> !info open-arena | j0hng4lt
<ubotu> j0hng4lt: Package open-arena does not exist in gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> oops.
<IndyGunFreak> wrong package name.
<IndyGunFreak> but i know you can
<spaghetti_knife> now 153 B/s
<IndyGunFreak> !info openarena | j0hng4lt
<ubotu> j0hng4lt: openarena (source: openarena): A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-4 (gutsy), package size 747 kB, installed size 1648 kB
<Blair`m> it seems to automatically load the rt73 driver, and it connects to the network all right - my router registers its MAC address and everything
<spaghetti_knife> Now 10.1kB/s
<spaghetti_knife> It's realy slow
<spaghetti_knife> And it goes up and down without logic
<Blair`m> but it never gets to the point where it can load webpages or ping
<artti> maybeway36: download 558 kb/s, upload 120kb/s
<IndyGunFreak> thats pretty good.
<spaghetti_knife> Whenever I download things over rapidshare, it's really fast.
<spaghetti_knife> 553 kB/s
<tafgeek> how can I change the update manager settings; I did and want to change them back...can't remember how I did it
<j0hng4lt> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<j0hng4lt> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<j0hng4lt> what does that mean?
<IndyGunFreak> j0hng4lt: lol, close synaptic
<Dr_willis> j0hng4lt,  check out 'urbanterror' also - its not in the repos. You gotta download it from their web site.
<Flannel> spaghetti_knife: Those are different servers you're getting them from.  Have you tried changing mirrors?
<spaghetti_knife> how do i change mirrors?
<j0hng4lt> is open arena like quake3 or something?
<rsk> j0hng4lt: ye
<IndyGunFreak> j0hng4lt: yes.. its good, i like it.
<IndyGunFreak> j0hng4lt: i suck, but i like it.
<j0hng4lt> i used to play america's army religiously - but they quit updating for linux
<Liono_>  how to log all the "screen unlocking events"  for ever. and continuous even resumable after shutdowns ?
<artti> well i go now sleep
<Shau1> how do you set mplayer as the default in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Shau1: default for what?
<Fare> what are the differences between ubuntu and debian, once installed?
<Fare> I'm a debian user, but wanna know if ubuntu is better to install for my gf
<IndyGunFreak> Fare: not a whole lot.., Ubuntu is just a little more user friendly
<spaghetti_knife> Flannel: How do I change mirrors?
<n2diy> How can I restart/reset a comm port? Every couple of weeks my external modem appears to be busy to Ubuntu. Even when I disconnect  the modem, kppp tells me it is busy, so it seems to be a software issue?
<donald_> j0hng4lt: u tried to run package installer / updater as a normal user. doesnt work
<Shau1> I am trying to use mplayer instead of totem and would like to set mplayer as the default video player.
<Blair`m> Fare - Unless she's a leet h@x0r, ubuntu is it
<IndyGunFreak> Blair`m: i don't know, i'm far from l33t, and I really like Debian.
<agroker> !tell Fare about debian
<BarryToeman> Fare: if you have some extra bandwidth for the month you can try the livecd.
<kostkon> spaghetti_knife, maybe from "system -> administration -> software sources"?
<Flannel> spaghetti_knife: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors has a list, open up /etc/apt/sources.list and change the URLs (suggest commenting out the old ones, and duplicating)
<IndyGunFreak> kostkon: impossible, he said his synaptic has AIDS, no way that will work
<kostkon> IndyGunFreak, oh, ok
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<n2diy> IndyGunFreak: I didn't think Linux was prone to virii?
<Dr_willis> n2diy,  its not 'prone' to them :)
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy: lol, apparently his is, or it might have been his lame attempt at humor.
<agroker> n2diy, linux virii usually attack between the cair and keyboard
<xoai> lol
<Dr_willis> PEBKAC
<Shau1> I am trying to use mplayer instead of totem and would like to set mplayer as the default video player.
<hmuller> Fare: the ubuntu livecd is a fair indication of what it is going to be like installed
<n2diy> agroker: roger on the loose nuts between the chair and keyboard.
<Shau1> Open to any suggestions?
<spaghetti_knife> Okay, last time I had synaptic running in a terminal and I control-z'd it, the process still ran.
<spaghetti_knife> How do I kill the process?
<IndyGunFreak> Shau1: for what?.. avi's, for firefox, what?
<cpk1_> !aptfix | spaghetti_knife
<ubotu> spaghetti_knife: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dr_willis> ctrl-z put it in the background
<Shau1> I am using firefox
<Fare> ok. What if I want to use my favorite debian lisp packages on her system? Can I just import a debian unstable sbcl in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> use the bg/fg command to bring it back
<hmuller> Shau1: this looks promising: http://zebardast.wordpress.com/2007/11/22/how-to-change-gnome-default-media-player/
<agroker> Shau1, System > Preferences > Preferred Applications > Media
<foo> I am having this extremly weird problem. It's as if keys are stuck on my keyboard, but they're not. eg. I press a letter and it duplicates, or something. This literally magically broke over night. I did an apt-get update && upgrade yesterday... I'm thinking that may have something to do with this. I tested RAM, no errors after 5 passes. I tried 3 keyboards, same error on all (broke one due to frustration). Any ideas on this? I'm out of ideas. If I boot into win
<Fare> foo: same problem in console mode or not?
<Fare> foo: might be some broken X kbd config
<foo> Fare: I don't think so, no, let me see.
<foo> Fare: I did try this, it was ok IIRC. It's just hard to see the problem, it takes a few minutes to happen... kind of spontaneous.
<agroker> foo, did you try to look into /var/log  for clues?
<foo> agroker: As I said, nothing weird in the logs. :/
<foo> Fare: It's looking ok so far.
<bzaks> Wasn't native dual monitor support added into Gutsy?
<Fare> foo: are you using something like synergy or what else?
<foo> Fare: No
<dakotaUbuntian> If anyone needs help and wants to graphically show their problem: http://www.budgiephoto.com/   New, free image hosting. I just thought I would share the word.
<Dr_willis> ive used dual montirs under linux - for years. :)
<foo> dakotaUbuntian: That's not sharing, that's spamming.
<Fare> foo: if you can try in console mode *after* the problem happens
<bzaks> Dr_willis. Could you help me get my xorg set up? I tried a couple of tuts, is there one you know that works well?
<Ashfire_Server> i restarted my ubuntu gateway and now i can only connect to it via a certian computer
<Fare> to see if the problem persists when console switching or so
<foo> Fare: Doing that now, no go.
<Dr_willis> bzaks,  totally depends on your video card for starters.
<foo> Fare: eg. not seeing anything strange here
<Fare> what does "no go" mean?
<bzaks> nvidea
<bzaks> nvidia***
<BarryToeman> Fare: you can use the Ubuntu alternate cd if you want a minimal install (command-line install in the menu) to build on.  best way in my opinion.
<Ashfire_Server> could someone help be figure what i did wrong in iptables or route?
<Fare> so if the console is fine after X breaks, it's an X-only problem
<donald_> bzaks: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Mushrooms> I am having trouble with pidgin, is there anyone who can help me?
<Dr_willis> bzaks,  theres an nvidia gui config tool that can enable the Twinview and other settings.
<Narlzac85> My onboard sounds stopped working a while back (probably broken), so I've been using Microsoft Lifechat USB headset for sound. It only works in Totem and Exaile (probably rythmbox too, I forget). My question is this: Do you guys think that 8.04's new sound system will fix this issue for me? I have the headset set as the default output in sound settings, but I'm guessing that the applications that work are all using GStreamer
<Dr_willis> bzaks,  use 'sudo nvid<tab>' to see what ones are installed.. IF you have the nvidia drivers isntalled they should beinstalled also
<bzaks> Got the nvidia-glx-new installed. So I should just look for the nvid
<Fare> is there a minimal netinstall CD, as in debian?
<bzaks> dr_willis: settings?
<IndyGunFreak> Fare: i don't think so, but there might be.
<bzaks> hey sweet!
<bzaks> thanks Dr_willis
<bzaks> you know ...
<bzaks> I really should've thought of that on my own
<bzaks> sorry everyone
<gretsch_drums> hello, i am having an ubuntu (nvidia) problem and wondering if anyone can help
<BarryToeman> Fare: no, unfortunately.
<spaghetti_knife> Flannel: I changed mirrors, but it's still moving really, really slowly.
<Mushrooms> oh noes >.< I think i did something epically bad to ubuntu
<gretsch_drums> we have finally gotten the nvidia drivers to work in 7.10 ubuntu
<gretsch_drums> but now (all of a sudden, when the drivers work), the desktop is extremely sluggish
<gretsch_drums> with almost 3d effects
<gretsch_drums> and the menus are slow to render
<donald_> Mushrooms: u grew Mushrooms in it?
<IndyGunFreak> Mushrooms: well, share it with us so we can make fun of you
<Ashfire_Server> do i have to reset a network interface after changing iptables?
<amenado> nope
<illriginal> Does anyone know if there's a converter for Ape to MP3?...
<box-> anyone know if there is a good web design program for ubuntu ?
<BarryToeman> Ashfire_Server: you have to restart iptables though.
<Mushrooms> Yesterday i installed a package by the name of compiz something or other to try out the stuff they had on offer. But today when i booted my ubuntu, pidgin didn't seem to register any japanese, korean, or chinese characters anymore
<Fare> is there an introductory course for beginners?
<Ashfire_Server> BarryToeman: how
<gretsch_drums> i used to use monkey audio on win32
<amenado> BarryToeman-> one does not restart iptables, only change the rulez
<gretsch_drums> for APE to mp3
<gretsch_drums> not sure if it's on linux now or not though
<Ashfire_Server> i was about to say
<Mushrooms> so i uninstalled the package, restarted, to see if that was giving me the trouble
<Ashfire_Server> is there something i have to do for iptables to take effect?
<Mushrooms> but nothing has returned to normal... so i hope i haven't done anything epically bad
<amenado> none
<PKdoR> I need help I cant delete files/folders or make file/folder on my home dir
<PKdoR> it says I dont have oermision
<amenado> one makes the firewall rules and the effect is immediate
<Ashfire_Server> well i can't connect though the system from one computer but i can from another
<amenado> PKdoR-> its really your home dir? which file?
<gretsch_drums> does anyone know if there are any 3D effects that ubuntu runs on the desktop, and that hog resources?
<donald_> Mushrooms: dont see how compiz would hurt the other apps
<BarryToeman> amenado: heh, i meant you have to make sure the new rules are actually saved
<Liono_> how to change system log behaviour. to include things or details. verbose.  etc?
<Ashfire_Server> !pastebin > Ashfire_Server
<PKdoR> amenado, any files, every file/folder
<amenado> BarryToeman-> saving firewall rulez and restarting are two different processes
<jack-desktop> why is there two "disk" icons on my desktop?
<Mushrooms> donald_: I didn't think so either, but I was out of ideas, and decided to uninstall it and see what happens, but it hasn't fixed the problem
<amenado> Liono_-> man syslogd
<Mushrooms> donald_: do you think it has anything to do with scim?
<amenado> Liono_-> man syslogd or maybe now syslog-ng
<Liono_> ok
<tehcheez> donald_: Yes I am sadistic.
<BarryToeman> amenado: thanks for then enlightenment.
<amenado> PKdoR-> what is the permission of your /home/username
<amenado> BarryToeman-> you're welcome
<illriginal> Does anyone know if there's a converter for Ape to MP3?...
<donald_> Mushrooms: try checking the language settings again
<Mushrooms> donald_: Do you mean for ubuntu or for pidgin?
<PKdoR> amenado, it says "rrot" on the properties window
<amenado> PKdoR-> how did you get to manage changing your home permission unless you are looking at /home/root ?
<Syxx> i need some help i downloaded Steam in my Ubuntu 7.10 i have it installed but when i log in , it says  loging in as  (username) and thats it then i have to force quite can anyone help me
<donald_> Mushrooms: both wont hurt
<michael> What u need 2 download to make the 3D cube working ? has got anybody got a link?
<mjw-> !compiz | michael
<ubotu> michael: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<PKdoR> amenado, it all stared by trying to install nero
<Ashfire_Server> this is my iptables on the gateway system.
<amenado> michael-> for one your video card has to support 3-d, then visit #compiz i believe
<Ashfire_Server> http://pastebin.com/d27c96f66
<Mushrooms> donald_: well in pidgin, I can't really find a place where i can tinker with language settings at all, but i guess for ubuntu it would be settings->administration-> language?
<michael> Thankx
<Syxx> i downloaded Steam in my Ubuntu 7.10 i have it installed but when i log in , it says  loging in
<donald_> Mushrooms: yea. something like that. what language issues r u seeing?
<AntLiOn> hello there. can someone help me with this problem that happened here: http://tinyurl.com/2am28f ? thanks
<amenado> PKdoR-> do this  sudo chown -R  username.username /home/username
<amenado> Ashfire_Server-> what exactly is the problem?
<BagelMaster> No matter what media player I use, all my music always skips when I do a process on the computer, is there a very low-resource player that I haven't tried, or a way to fix this?
<illriginal> Does anyone know if there's a converter for Ape to MP3?...
<PKdoR> amenado, subtitut username for my ubuntu username?
<amenado> AntLiOn-> same with you, what exactly is the issue?
<amenado> PKdoR-> yes
<Gast272> Hola
<Mushrooms> donald_: When pidgin starts, I have some friends in Japan, and Korea, who have Japanese and Korean nicknames, It actually looks as large spaces. This is the first problem. The second one is that when I try to type Japanese to myself, it will also show up as blanks.. everything was ok yesterday >.<
<Mushrooms> donald_: this only happens for pidgin, i am trying gedit and other programs now to really nail whether it is a pidgin problem or a ubuntu problem
<donald_> Mushrooms: odd
<PKdoR> amenado, you are a life saver
<amenado> PKdoR-> nah, i only point out the errors people make sometimes
<PKdoR> amenado, thank you
<amenado> PKdoR-> you're welcome
<Syxx> i downloaded Steam in my Ubuntu 7.10 i have it installed but when i log in , it says  loging in as  (username) and thats it then i have to force quite can anyone help me
<Mushrooms> donald_: I'm pretty sure this may be a pidgin problem, because gedit, Kile, and other text editors don't have the same problem
<gretsch_drums> anyone know if compiz.real can be safely removed, and still allow openGL to be properly supported?
<mjw-> Mushrooms: maybe the folks in #ubuntu-jp  are more likely to have run across that?
<Mushrooms> mjw-: will they allow me to speak english over there? I'm not good at speaking either japanese or korean >.< only learning
<spaghetti_knife> I changed my mirror, but synaptic still dl's at <15 kB/s
<mjw-> Mushrooms it's a japanese language room only, I think....maybe they'll be nice though ;)
<Ashfire_Server> amenado: i can connect to the internet via the gateway (192.168.1.103) from my server (192.168.1.90) but not from my desktop (192.168.1.90)
<Shau1> well I have tried everything suggested, but still can not get the mplayer to play?  I noticed there is no menu selection when launching mplayer like there is in totem.  Maybe I am missing something?  Any help will be appreciated.  Thank you
<Mushrooms> mjw ok, i shall have a go
<spaghetti_knife> GRRR my ubuntu's crappy.
<spaghetti_knife> Did someone hack my computer?
<spaghetti_knife> upgrades don't work.
<amenado> Ashfire_Server-> how is your desktop somehow related to your server? can you elaborate on your network layout?
<BagelMaster> No matter what media player I use, all my music always skips when I do a process on the computer, is there a very low-resource player that I haven't tried (I've tried Banshee, Rhythmbox, and XMMS), or a way to fix this?
<spaghetti_knife> They download so slowly
<juank_prada> hi there, im having some problems with my integrated webcam in a Dell inspiron 1420, i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and i tested the webcam using gstreamer-properties and it wored, but after hibernating it does not and is not longer being recognized
<amenado> juank_prada-> i seem to notice people have issues when their laptop awakens from hibernate, maybe you can reload same app gstreamer?
<juank_prada> i also tested the webcam with the LiveCD before installing and it worked, but now if i run from liveCD it is not recognized either
<Mushrooms> mjw-: oh dear this is a problem, I am currently using opera for IRC, and i haven't been able to get SCIM working with it, and, if i go on to use pidgin for IRC, none of the japanese characters i type show up on the screen >.< <- doubled screwed
<loa> <juank_prada> unload mod of videocam
<juank_prada> loa: how do i do that?
<spaghetti_knife> Flannel: My synaptic's still not working. I changed mirrors and everything.
<juank_prada> amenado: how do i do that?... btw as i said using the LiveCD doesnt work either
<loa> <juank_prada> check out your dmesg and seen what mod you need to unload
<loa> <juank_prada> i have such problem with sound
<Mrhands2008> anybody got a good how-to on setting up mythtv with avermedia dvb-t tv-card?
<loa> I think it is v4l1_compat and v4l2_common
<Flannel> spaghetti_knife: Does apt-get work better?
<juank_prada> loa: what should i look for in the output?
<spaghetti_knife> Flannel: Nope.
<spaghetti_knife> I mean apt-get.
<spaghetti_knife> Yeah.
<spaghetti_knife> Apt still has aids.
<amenado> juank_prada-> find out which modules is for that camera, then unload it and reload it again
<amenado> spaghetti_knife-> be nice pleae
<amenado> spaghetti_knife-> be nice please
<spaghetti_knife> amenado: am I being not nice?
<juank_prada> amenado: it was something like v4l2
<amenado> spaghetti_knife-> you know..you comment about aids
<mjw-> Mushrooms try xchat
<spaghetti_knife> amenado: Ummm... ok.
<loa> <juank_prada> yeh
<spaghetti_knife> amenado: are you afraid I'll offend people with AIDS?
<loa> <juank_prada> i already said to you about this modules
<Pici> !coc | spaghetti_knife
<ubotu> spaghetti_knife: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<loa> <loa> I think it is v4l1_compat and v4l2_common
<juank_prada> loa: so what should i do now?
<loa> <juank_prada> rmmod -f mod
<spaghetti_knife> Pici and amenado: I'm still unsure as to what I did wrong... but okay.
<spaghetti_knife> I wasn't insulting anyone.
<juank_prada> loa:  i got -> ERROR: Removing 'mod': No such file or directory
<loa> <juank_prada> mod i mean your usbcam driver XD
<loa> <loa> I think it is v4l1_compat and v4l2_common
<XXer> Anyone know how to set up a fserver trigger in XCHAT using obsidian2? The help file says " [Obsidian²] To start serving with Obsidian+, first set a trigger, it's ID and a directory that will be accessible through that trigger:"and this is how they show it " [Obsidian²] /fs triggers add trigger_id1 my very own trigger /path/to/somewhere" And this is what I did "/fs triggers add trigger_id1 Cartoons /media/500-1HD/Cartoons" and this is t
<XXer> he msg I get back "[Obsidian²] Warning, requested triggerid all is not defined." WHat does that warning mean and what am I missing
<Shau1> Second try...well I have tried everything suggested, but still can not get the mplayer to play?  I noticed there is no menu selection when launching mplayer like there is in totem.
<Shau1> Open to any more suggestions...
<loa> <juank_prada> [   25.610868] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Vega USB 2.0 Camera. (0ac8:c302)
<juank_prada> loa: what is that?
<amenado> Ashfire_Server-> well? where is the explanation of your network layout?
<loa> <juank_prada> rmmod -f uvcvideo
<loa> <juank_prada> modporbe uvcvideo
<Jahromeo> hi guys i need some help with adept/apt-get issues
<Jahromeo> atm i cant install anything via apt-get or run adept
<Jahromeo> and this is a fresh install
<soldats> are you using sudo to do it
<juank_prada> loa: done with the modprobe thing
<Jahromeo> yes soldats i am
<Jahromeo> if i open adept it crashes immediatly
<loa> <juank_prada> after rmmod ?
<Jahromeo> and if i try apt-get anything with sudo i get - Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<soldats> Jahromeo: what errors are you getting
<Ashfire_Server> amenado: sorry was away
<loa> :D
<amenado> Jahromeo-> can you ping a web site like yahoo.com?
<Jahromeo> jerome@AbadonwareLinux:~$ sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Jahromeo> Reading package lists... Done
<Jahromeo> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Jahromeo> amenado im talking to you now via that pc - its not a net issue
<soldats> Jahromeo: can you pastebin a error
<amenado> Jahromeo-> okay
<soldats> !paste > Jahromeo
<juank_prada> loa: I did rmmod -f v4l1_compat and rmmod -f v4l1_common but it said that none of them were found
<Jahromeo> ii just did paste my error
<Jahromeo> PING google.com (72.14.207.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Jahromeo> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=1 ttl=239 time=371 m
<NigelS> Jahromeo: what were you doing before it started seg faulting?
<loa> <juank_prada> rmmod -f uvcvideo
<Jahromeo> PING google.com (72.14.207.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<DropKickMurpheys> hokay
<Jahromeo> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=1 ttl=239 time=371 m
<Jahromeo> sorry\\
<NigelS> Jahromeo: did you change any libraries?
<Jahromeo> i installed this - did apt-get update
<juank_prada> loa: ok done
<Jahromeo> first off from fresh install adept wouldnt load
<NigelS> Jahromeo: you've never run apt-get before, is this a clean copy?
<loa> <juank_prada> modporbe uvcvideo
<d_> hmm
<Jahromeo> so i did an update
<loa> <juank_prada> modprobe uvcvideo
<amenado> Jahromeo-> why are you re-installing synaptic?  can you try installing let say nfs-common ?
<Jahromeo> clean copy just installed
<Ashfire_Server> amenado: i put a layout of my network on photobucket eairler today, one sec...
<Jahromeo> it does that for anything im using kubuntu so its adept not synaptic
<juank_prada> loa: done
<Jahromeo> its an apt-get error wont install anything or run adept
<Ashfire_Server> amenado: http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l244/Ashfire908/NetworkLayout.png
<loa> <juank_prada> test your web cam
<juank_prada> loa: i still get -> Video for Linux 2 (v4l2): Cannot identify device '/dev/video0'. from the gstreamer-properties
<Ashfire_Server> amenado: my desktop is the windows/ubuntu dual boot
<Jahromeo> making a pastebin
<Jahromeo> ? paste
<Jahromeo> ! paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<amenado> Ashfire_Server-> and your server is which one?
<loa> <juank_prada> check out lsmod | grep v4l
<loa> <juank_prada> and reload them
<juank_prada> loa: i used to have the option when selection Video for Linux 2 (v4l2) to select the device, but the device no longer appear
<Jahromeo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56288/ - my apt-get is broken hence so is my adept - using kubuntu - fresh install - annoyed :(
<j0hng4lt> open arena ROCKS!  any other good games that are easy to download?
<Ashfire_Server> amenado: ...there's only one server.
<j0hng4lt> like with apt?
<rsk> j0hng4lt: try nquake download from nquake.com
<amenado> Jahromeo-> try dpkg-query -W  and lets see if its apt-get that is borked and not the dpkg system
<Ashfire_Server> amenado: the ubuntu rack server
<j0hng4lt> can I apt-get it?
<activebeta> hi
<Jahromeo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56288/ - my apt-get is broken hence so is my adept - using kubuntu - fresh install - annoyed - havnt installed anything it was broke from start - install got stuck on mirroring repos for quite a few mins then moved on - think it corrupted
<NigelS> Jahromeo: Jahromeo very odd, what version of ubuntu/kubuntu is this?
<amenado> Ashfire_Server-> as you can see, you have two routers the desktop must traverse..so those are not configured properly
<Ashfire_Server> j0hng4lt: you could look in add/remove programs
<juank_prada> loa: im getting this after rmmod ->  Removing 'v4l2_common': Resource temporarily unavailable
<Ashfire_Server> amenado: no, it traverses one.
<j0hng4lt> I downloaded some from the package mgr
<loa> <juank_prada> bad(
<gold44> how to type japanese in ubuntu?
<amenado> Ashfire_Server-> then if only one, then the 2nd one may not be configure correctly
<Jahromeo> nigels - 7.10 kubuntu from install cd i was sent from kubuntu
<juank_prada> loa: how bad?
<gold44> is there a japanese distro for ubuntu?
<Ashfire_Server> amenado: data that is not going to a device on another router doesn't leave the router it's on
<loa> <juank_prada> i think you need reboot...
<amenado> Jahromeo-> try dpkg-query -W  and lets see if its apt-get that is borked and not the dpkg system
<Jahromeo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56289/  - my dpkg-query -W paste as amenado wanted
<Cpudan80> gold44: no... but you can get a japanese language package
<juank_prada> loa: i already did.. i have rebooted like 3 times
<mjw-> !jp > gold44
<gold44> Cpudan80: what does the language package do? will gnome menu be in japanese?
<Ashfire_Server> amenado: i need to update the diagram
<loa> <juank_prada> O_o
<juank_prada> loa: i mean after the comming back from hibernate
<amenado> Jahromeo-> okay that shows the dpkg is good, its the front end apt-get or aptitude thats not working
<FourX4Luvn> gold44: You may want to check this out... http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<Jahromeo> yeah apt-get is broken :(
<Cpudan80> gold44: yes - along with everything else
<gold44> mjw-: thx
<Cpudan80> gold44: except maybe the directory names
<FourX4Luvn> gold44: It's very old information, but perhaps it will push you in the right direction at least
<loa> <juank_prada> I don't now how to rmmod( -f mean force, but it didn't help(
<amenado> loa modprobe -r modulename
<NigelS> Jahromeo: you could try deleting your pkg db in /var/cache/apt on the basis that it could be broken somehow, then repeat the apt-get update
<gold44> is there a chinese ubuntu channel too?
<gold44> !chinese
<NigelS> Jahromeo: obviously under no circumstance should apt-get seg fault
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<supersako> i am contemplating installing ubuntu on my laptop.. #1 is 20gb /, rest for /home a good partition scheme for ubuntu.. #2 can ubuntu be upgrade to future versions without having to reinstall the whole thing (ex. feisty -> gutsy)
<Jahromeo> nigels how do i del it via console?
<loa> <juank_prada> <amenado> loa modprobe -r modulename
<loa> try this
<gold44> thanks people
<root> hello
<loa> amenado rmmod -f
<NigelS> Jahromeo: "rm" deletes, "cd" changes directory
<FourX4Luvn> supersako: Yes, you can update it at any time, downloading only what needs to be updated.
<Shadow6363> for some reason decompression of rar files has been gradually slowing down, while the rest of the system hasnt been, any ideas why?
<juank_prada> loa:  sudo modprobe -r v4l1_compat -> FATAL: Module v4l1_compat is in use.
<xoai> rm - remove
<Jahromeo> so does that rm dir as whole?
<jack-desktop> how do i use "bootchart" that i got from synaptics?
<iratik> How might I convert my regular ubuntu to ubuntu-studio ?
<Flannel> Shadow6363: The same rar file (one big one?) or what?
<xoai> Jahromeo: rm -rf
<Flannel> iratik: They have instructions in #ubuntustudio
<danbhfive> supersako: was that a question?
<iratik> thanks
<Jahromeo> xoai what does rm -rf do?
<NigelS> Jahromeo: no, you can read about it in their man pages
<amenado> loa Note that using just "modprobe -r" will clean up unused autoloaded modules and also perform the pre- and post-remove commands in the configuration file /etc/modules.conf.
<NigelS> Jahromeo: dont type that
<iratik> Jahromeo: removes recursively and forces (doesn't ask you before deleting) ... man rm
<xoai> Jahromeo: that command will remove dir include file in it
<eltux> anyone know of a good ftp client that doesn't suck as bad as FileZilla does?
<KingMorpheus> hey guys. i need some help with installing ubuntu on my laptop
<Jahromeo> so im in that dir what do you want me to remove?
<Shadow6363> Flannel: different archives, about same size, although decompressing an archive i know went quickly before now also goes slowly
<NigelS> Jahromeo: look, just cd /var/cache/apt and then if you ls you can see two .bin files
<NigelS> Jobias: rm those two files
<Leechzilla> I need help. I resized my NTFS and ext3 partitions using gparted. Now my NTFS partitions are not showing up. How do I fix this?
<Jahromeo>  pkgcache.bin  srcpkgcache.bin
<NigelS> Jahromeo: yep
<loa> <amenado> ok
<danbhfive> Leechzilla: how are they not showing up?
<eltux> Leechzilla: do you have a os on the NTFS partition?
<Shadow6363> Flannel: does unarchiving use up swap space and/or tmp space/could i be running out?
<BarryToeman> eltux: did you try "Places -> Connect to Server" in Gnome?
<Leechzilla> danbhfive: I don't know
<Leechzilla> eltux: Yeah, I have Vista
<eltux> BarryToeman: no
<danbhfive> Leechzilla: how did they show up before?
<juank_prada> loa: what worries me is that not even by running ubuntu from the livecd, the webcam works (it used to )
<Jahromeo> ok that seems to have fixed it via apt-get
<Jahromeo> it now works
<loa> <juank_prada> lsof | grep video0
<Jahromeo> lets try via adept
<Leechzilla> danbhfive: It was there in Computer. It's not there anymore
<Flannel> Shadow6363: Could just be the data itself.  I dont know if it writes to RAM first, or flushes to disk piecewise
<spaghetti_knife> Sorry to be bothering you with the same problems as before, but could someone please help me with my synaptic? It's running really slowly.
<eltux> Leechzilla: try booting into it and then booting into Ubuntu again. It happened with me (xp though)
<spaghetti_knife> I even switched mirrors, and nothing changed.
<spaghetti_knife> Is there a problem with my install?
<NigelS> Jahromeo: cool, was a corrupted cache file then; of course the program still shouldn't have seg faulted
<karunali> Hi I'm on a Apple iBook and I'm going to use the normal mouse button as right click and the tap click as normal click, is this possible ?
<juank_prada> loa: done, it didnt show anything just the prompt again
<Leechzilla> eltux: I can't boot into Windows either. It goes into the recovery console instead of going into Windows
<spaghetti_knife> And if so, how can I figure out what it is?
<eltux> BarryToeman: does it have a good graphical interface? That's what I'm looking for
<danbhfive> Leechzilla: you can try sudo fdisk -l    see if it shows up there
<KingMorpheus> ?
<Jahromeo> k nigels thanks for help and everyone else too :)(
<Shadow6363> no idea how accurate this might be, but it seems as if previous archives are still taking up some sort of temporary space or process and as such when i go to unarchive the next, there isnt room/memory
<Jahromeo> will play around then see what happens
<Ashfire_Server> amenado: uploading the new one.
<BarryToeman> eltux: it shows up in Nautilus file manager.
<Jahromeo> does it make a diff if you keep adept + synaptic on your pc?
<DropKickMurpheys> can someone help me install a game from a tar.gz file? i don't remember the commands in terminal
<eltux> BarryToeman: ooh, thanks :3
<loa> <juank_prada> Do your check your problem on launchpad? googling?
<NigelS> Jahromeo: nope, they're just diff frontends to the same tools
<Rcommander> Hey guys I am running Gutsy and want to know how to install SopCast
<Leechzilla> danbhfive: Okay, it's there. But when I mount it, it says the NTFS is marked to be in use.
<juank_prada> loa: i did but found nothing similar to this..
<spaghetti_knife> Please, help.
<Jahromeo> gonna install synaptic find it nicer to use
<NigelS> DropKickMurpheys: well tar -xzvf will extract such an archive
<NemesisD> anyone in here own an eee? my wifi connection keeps dropping
<Rcommander> NemesisD what type of encryption?
<danbhfive> Leechzilla: hmmm, yep, no idea, sorry
<BarryToeman> eltux: it will also show the connection on the left below your partitions/mounted devices and can be persistent.
<juank_prada> loa: if it was something that happened due to some configuration issue ... wouldnt it work when running ubuntu from the LiveCD?
<karunali> Hi I'm on a Apple iBook and I'm going to use the normal mouse button as right click and the tap click as normal click, is this possible ?
<NemesisD> Rcommander, none
<eltux> BarryToeman: thanks, I'll try it out with my website
<NigelS> Leechzilla: it means that your NTFS partition is marked as dirty - that is to say it wasn't cleanly unmounted - either the machine was hard reset or something crashed
<FourX4Luvn> Leechzilla: That means that the NTFS partition was not shut down cleanly.
<NemesisD> Rcommander, at least not on the router end, maybe its set somewhere on the eee's end?
<BagelMaster> No matter what media player I use, all my music always skips when I do a process on the computer, is there a very low-resource player that I haven't tried (I've tried Banshee, Rhythmbox, and XMMS), or a way to fix this?
<Ashfire_Server> amenado: i don't think i can upload it with elinks.
<Rcommander> NemesisD, k are you using the latest laptop kernel, no if there is no encryption on router then there is none on eee
<RB2> BagelMaster, is this a desktop or a notebook?
<amenado> Leechzilla-> i wonder if that kind of error is something to do with your xp having shutdown improperly, some people here mentioned that, while mounting an ntfs, it fails because xp was not shutdown properly
<BagelMaster> RB2: Notebook
<spaghetti_knife> Can anyone help me with my package manager problem?
<NigelS> all he has to do is run ntfsfix or reboot into windows and exit smoothly
<amenado> Ashfire_Server-> oh well..next time perhaps
<danbhfive> spaghetti_knife: what's the problem?
<Rcommander> nemesisD, also make sure if you are using KDE then you have Knetworkmanager thts what i use and works like a charm
<mjw-> someone asked re: macbook compatibility: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AppleMacBook2007
<Rcommander> Guys I need help installing SopCast on gutsy...any takers?
<Ashfire_Server> amenado: can you send/recieve dcc files?
<amenado> Ashfire_Server-> nope
<spaghetti_knife> danbhfive: my updater/installer/synaptic/apt-get does not work well. It starts downloading at 15 kB/s and then stops.
<RB2> BagelMaster, could be a lot of things. What notebook?
<Jahromeo> GODDAMMIT
<FourX4Luvn> Rcommander: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258049
<Jahromeo> guys im back with an adept issue
<BagelMaster> RB2, Older Dell Latitude C600
<alberto> alo
<alberto> alo
<danbhfive> !enablesources | spaghetti_knife  try enabling the defaults, just check to be sure
<ubotu> spaghetti_knife  try enabling the defaults, just check to be sure: Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<spaghetti_knife> I switched mirrors and everything, but it's still really slow.
<NemesisD> Rcommander, laptop kernel? im using ubuntu, is there a separate kernel?
<Jahromeo> i install synaptic - it crashes once dl finished - closes - now it wont open again
<IndyGunFreak> Jahromeo: well, i doubt that is Gods fault.
<amenado> alberto-> speak in english please
<Jahromeo> what is wronggg grrrr
<spaghetti_knife> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jahromeo> adept is the one thats caus all this nonsense :(((((((((((9
<Rcommander> NemesisD ya try the laptop-latest h.o
<mjw-> BagelMaster I'm on a Dell Latitude C510, what problem are you having?
<NemesisD> god this is getting intolerable, sorry Rcommander just went down again
<kjp2> anyone with expereince using netatalk ?
<RB2> BagelMaster, you're on 7.10? What's your CPU usage when idling?
<Ashfire_Server> amenado: oh apparently i need to refresh the page
<amenado> Jahromeo-> ahh spend another few to re-install
<RB2> I had a problem with trackerd being a resource hog for days on end.
<NemesisD> Rcommander, im afraid im not familiar with your lingo
<spaghetti_knife> danbhfive: I can't start synaptic. My program's locked.
<BagelMaster> mjw- All the media players I have tried (XMMS, Banshee, Mplayer, Rhythmbox) skip when I do any process on my computer
<alberto> alguien habla español?? necesito ayuda sobre ubuntu
<Jahromeo> gonna try install synaptic via apt-get without adept
<Rcommander> NemesisD here download laptop-netconf
<FourX4Luvn> !spanish | alberto
<Rcommander> in SPM
<ubotu> alberto: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<danbhfive> spaghetti_knife: did you check your sources?
<Jahromeo> and see if synaptic does the same nonsense
<eltux> BarryToeman: I require a password to login to my website's ftp, will it work?
<juank_prada> loa: what else could i do?  :(
<alberto> ok
<alberto> ok
<amenado> Jahromeo-> this time when installing remove your network capabilities like removing the ethernet cable so its quicker..update should be done post-install
<alberto> bye
<mjw-> BagelMaster i'm curious to the answer of cpu usage when idle too
<NemesisD> Rcommander, installing now
<alberto> chao
<RB2> mjw-, have you seen many probs with trackerd?
<MrPiracy> anyone familiar with java virtual machine? how can i install it on ubuntu x64?
<BagelMaster> RB2 mjw - Percent used while idling?  That's around 7%
<NemesisD> Rcommander, now what?
<BagelMaster> RB2 mjw - P3
<NigelS> !java | MrPiracy
<ubotu> MrPiracy: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<astro76> !flash64 | MrPiracy
<mjw-> RB2 um, what's trackerd? :)
<ubotu> MrPiracy: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<amenado> MrPiracy-> runtime or jdk?
<Rcommander> NemesisD, also get the backport modules
<Rcommander> and restart you should be fine
<RB2> mjw-, it's the indexing engine for the search applet
<amenado> MrPiracy-> never mind, you're 64bit, am not..
<NemesisD> Rcommander, how an i tell which are the backport modules?
<rhineheart_m> is there a way to restore ubuntu server into its newly installed state? just like in windows..they have system restore...thanks
<Jahromeo> synaptic is already the newest version. - according to apt-get
<mjw-> RB2 i run on xubuntu, i don't think xubuntu uses that
<spaghetti_knife> danbhfive: I have to be able to start apt first. I tried that, then it sank, then I control-z'd and now it's locked. How do I unlock it, or at least kill it?
<Jahromeo> yet when i run command synaptic it doesnt work
<amenado> rhineheart_m-> nope, but which server services you think you have fouled up?
<RB2> mjw-, no I don't believe it does.
<Jahromeo> nm got synaptic gonna see if that bombs
<danbhfive> rhineheart_m: what do you mean newly installed?
<Rcommander> NemesisD, go to synaptic, and search for backport and get the latest backport modules, AFTER you have enabled them int he software sources pack
<Jahromeo> maybe its just my adept manager that sux
<danbhfive> spaghetti_knife: fg
<RB2> BagelMaster, I'm assuming this is doing anything else regardless of what it is, correct?
<Rcommander> nemesisD, if you just installed ubuntu then go to software sources, enable backports and unsupported and run and update
<MrPiracy> amenado: i just want to get this website open and displaying normally: https://www2.bancobrasil.com.br/aapf/login.jsp?aapf.IDH=sim
<spaghetti_knife> danbhfive: i fg'd, and fg apt-get, but nothing happened. "No such job."
<mjw-> BagelMaster I use xubuntu on this c510, but i haven't actually tried much media playing. youtube works ok though without skipping (Celeron 1066MHz)
<NigelS> spaghetti_knife: fg uses job numbers
<MrPiracy> NigelS, astro76 : i just want to get this website open and displaying normally: https://www2.bancobrasil.com.br/aapf/login.jsp?aapf.IDH=sim
<FourX4Luvn> spaghetti_knife: 'jobs'
<NemesisD> Rcommander, are you saying its just a newer version of the same app thuogh? im still searching for laptop-netconf?
<amenado> MrPiracy-> it prompting about trusting its key..you have already?
<Jahromeo> how can i remove adept without removing kubuntu desktop?
<spaghetti_knife> 'jobs' turns up nothing.
<BagelMaster> RB2, I didn't quite get that.  I'm also running Xchat and Pidgin while I gave you that Processor &
<spaghetti_knife> and yet apt remains locked.
<BagelMaster> 5*
<Dr_willis> Jahromeo,  i wouldnt even bother trying to remove adept. - Just use synaptic if you perfer it
<Rcommander> NemesisD, no laptop-netconf is a completely different thing that does not ship with ubuntu but helps with certain WiFI connections
<FourX4Luvn> spaghetti_knife:  then you have nothing running in the background on that terminal.  try 'ps ax | grep apt'
<amenado> spaghetti_knife-> look in /var/lock  and see if its locked there
<khaotik> anyone feel like walking me thru getting my web cam working. i have read a lot of forums and downloaded things but my laptop just wont pick up the device
<Rcommander> NemesisD, updating is just somethin that might help
<snkmad> how do i install firefox 3 beta on ubuntu?
<MrPiracy> amenado: well, i dont see it ... all i have is an error message on the bottom that says "Applet tclJava notinited"
<RB2> BagelMaster, I'm not sure.
<RB2> Anyone else with more Dell notebook experience want to take a stab?
<danbhfive> spaghetti_knife: do you have the upgrade-manager open?
<IndyGunFreak> snkmad: download the source and compile it.
<amenado> khaotik-> juank_prada  both of you exchange notes :P
<rhineheart_m> I ruined everything.. I tried to reinstall apache2 and the rest of the applications but I can't install it successfully
<Rcommander> NemesisD, maybe you have to enable additional repositories, I am not sure how to check which repository its from
<Rcommander> google it
<Jahromeo> dr_willis i want adept gone its buggy as hell
<MrPiracy> NigelS, astro76, amenado : i followed instructions on this website http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<NigelS> MrPiracy: if you just want java to work do as the bot says and apt-get install the sun java package and also the plugin package - open synaptic and search for java
<Rcommander> Is there anyone here that knows sopcast?
<juank_prada> khaotik: what di you do?
<spaghetti_knife> I don't have it open. I tried to apt-get install, and then control-z'd out.
<Jahromeo> if i try remove it it wants to take kubuntu desktop with it :(
<amenado> MrPiracy-> it prompted me for it to trust the key..
<FourX4Luvn> snkmad: No offense, but if you have to ask, you probably shouldn't be running FF3.  It's still highly experimental.  Suitable for developers only
<notyeta> Anybody can give me some suggestion on how to install ubuntu throw ISO?
<IndyGunFreak> notyeta: what do you mean?
<MrPiracy> amenado: well, it never asked me that
<Rcommander> notyeta, just put the cd in
<snkmad> FourX4Luvn well i tried it on winxp, and seems really great
<snkmad> wanna try on my ubuntu now
<MrPiracy> amenado: been trying to get to this site for days now
<notyeta> i wanna install ubuntu
<Ashfire_Server> amenado: got it, one sec
<Rcommander> notyeta and run the live and double click install
<khaotik> i installed easycam, tried it under camorama and tried it under xsane
<Dr_willis> Jahromeo,  whatever..  removeing it will break kubuntu-desktop, and that may make upgrading to the next releae more of a hassle..
<danbhfive> spaghetti_knife: and fg didn't work? hmmm....  is it a virtual terminal?
<amenado> MrPiracy-> you have to look around the java security
<IndyGunFreak> notyeta: have you burned the iso as an image to a disk?
<Leechzilla> When I used the -o force option to mount my NTFS partition, it says $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, ). WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile. How do I reset it?
<spaghetti_knife> danbhfive: killall apt worked
<MrPiracy> amenado: i did, i even installed firefox32
<spaghetti_knife> thanks, guys.
<notyeta> yep, i burned it into a cd
<Jahromeo> meh fine ill leave it then but i HATE IT :(
<FourX4Luvn> snkmad: Ok.. Just know that you were warned :)   Here's a link for you... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-firefox-3-beta-2-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<spaghetti_knife> killall is awesome.
<Rcommander> notyeta just restart comp and boot from CD
<khaotik> everytime it pops up could not connect to video device /dev/video0
<IndyGunFreak> notyeta: restart your PC, with the disk in your CD drive, and make ure your computer is set to boot from the CD drive first
<snkmad> FourX4Luvn thx
<Ashfire_Server> amenado: http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l244/Ashfire908/NetworkLayout2.png
<rhineheart_m> danbhfive<<< just like when I just finished installing ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Jahromeo,  removing it wont break 'kde' but it will also remove the meta-package kubuntu-desktop. Thats not a big deal really .
<cosmodad> can anyone tell me if the Load_Cycles/disk crashes issue affects non-notebook disks as well?
<MrPiracy> amenado: there's not many options around java and sun-java6-plugin says there's no package candiate
<spaghetti_knife> I went to software sources, switched to the main server.
<notyeta> but i am confused on how to format the disk
<amenado> MrPiracy-> umm maybe they have you marked as local user..so you are not allowed :P  some banks dont allow local users only imported ones..heh
<MrPiracy> amenado: went to www.java.com and it says my computer has the latest java installed .... i'm lost
<spaghetti_knife> Now it's downloading files, and it's not working anymore.
<danbhfive> rhineheart_m: do you have a gui?  or is this gui-less?
<juank_prada> amenado: i tried using easycam but when i got the list of usb devices all of them are like 'Bus 002 Device 001: id 0000:0000
<khaotik> any suggestions
<khaotik> ???
<IndyGunFreak> notyeta: we'll deal with that once you get the CD running, when you get Ubuntu started, come here and we'll help you
<notyeta> i wanna intall two system one is window another is ubuntu
<mjw-> BagelMaster so does the cpu usage shoot up to 100 when you do anything media related - or is it video or audio only/
<MrPiracy> amenado: this is my home banking page. i use it for years. i am sure it works fine under IE
<SJrX> Hmmmmm
<rhineheart_m> danbhfive<< m not running gui... m accessing the server through ssh
<juank_prada> khaotik: nope.. actually i though you fixed the problem
<hipekhop> hi
<amenado> MrPiracy-> there is in regards to security..you have to google for the java security info
<FourX4Luvn> juank_prada: Uninstall all your other USB devices.. then whatever one is left must be the camera ;)
<SJrX> When I suspend my new system, the clock changes time when I resume
<SJrX> How can I fix it
<FourX4Luvn> juank_prada: Excuse me.. unplug them.. not uninstall them
<notyeta> but how should i format the disk?
<spaghetti_knife> Maybe it's my isp. I'll call them tomorrow.
<hipekhop> Plise help, i cant registry #
<SJrX> Ubuntu was originally installed on a previous machine
<hipekhop> :(
<khaotik> its driving me crazy. what kind of system you running??
<IndyGunFreak> notyeta: are you listening?
<juank_prada> FourX4Luvn: i did... but all of the output is 0000:0000 which means there is nothing plugged
<danbhfive> !info orphan | rhineheart_am
<ubotu> rhineheart_am: Package orphan does not exist in gutsy
<notyeta> yep, i listened what u said
<danbhfive> crap
<Rcommander> notyeta pm me if you need more help
<hipekhop> hi
<amenado> MrPiracy okay..just making a comment that some banks dont allow local users, only imported ones :)
<BagelMaster> mjw- It goes between 12% and 22% while playing
<Jahromeo> k updating while i sleep lets hope synaptic isnt as lame as adept
<IndyGunFreak> notyeta: then what part did you not understand?
<juank_prada> khaotik: im in a Dell inspirton 1420
<BagelMaster> mjw- rarely hits 22% though
<zetto> hi
<Raspberry> I've bene having lots of the 3d and I've found this... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa
<mjw-> BagelMaster and by playing are you referring to video only,  audio only, or both together
<notyeta> sorry, i can't understand you well
<Leechzilla> When I used the -o force option to mount my NTFS partition, it says $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, ). WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile. How do I reset it?
<BagelMaster> mjw- audio only
<FourX4Luvn> juank_prada: Are you sure the camera is supported by ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> notyeta: ok.. boot your Ubuntu CD, then come back here, and we'll talk you through partitioning your drive and installing
<rhineheart_m> ubotu<<what do you mean with that?
<NigelS> Leechzilla: yes, we told you how to solve this
<amenado> Ashfire_Server-> thats no more different than what you pasted earlier
<mjw-> BagelMaster and it goes to 12-22% and starts skipping?
<Starnestommy> rhineheart_m: ubotu is a bot
<Leechzilla> NigelS: I didn't get it
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu | rhineheart_m
<juank_prada> FourX4Luvn: it worked before.. i found the device under gstreamer-properties and i tested it... but now it no longer appears
<ubotu> rhineheart_m: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<FourX4Luvn> NigelS: He'd logged out when you answered him.
<MrPiracy> amenado: this is my bank, it accepts connections from brazil
<NigelS> Leechzilla: your ntfs drive wasn't shut down cleanly - you should run ntfsfix on it or boot into windows and shutdown normally
<danbhfive> !info deborphan | rhineheart_am maybe this package will help you, I don't know how to use it myself
<ubotu> rhineheart_am maybe this package will help you, i don't know how to use it myself: deborphan (source: deborphan): Find orphaned libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.23 (gutsy), package size 69 kB, installed size 420 kB
<Ashfire_Server> amenado: oh, i see what you meant by routes. if something requests something from the internet, using the server as a gateway, it routes it to the gateway. (by setting a default route on the serrver). it's not an actual router
<BagelMaster> mjw- Only if I minimize something, open something, or do any kind of process
<wastedyouth> wow I'm now windows free
<amenado> MrPiracy i heard you,
<notyeta> ur...maybe it's a tough task
<NigelS> FourX4Luvn: not a good idea to quit a channel when asking a question
<rhineheart_m> what's that for?
<NemesisD> Rcommander, ok i rebooted, anything special i need to do?
<FourX4Luvn> NigelS: You speak the truth.  :)
<IndyGunFreak> notyeta: what is a tough task?
<amenado> Ashfire_Server-> something to that effect yes
<notyeta> i need prepare some material.
<Ashfire_Server> amenado: one sec i just had an idea...
<Rcommander> NemesisD you should be good to go
<freafdsh> Whenever I install a newer nvidia driver from the nvidia website the nvidia driver stops loading completely, and I'm stuck with a generic driver. Any suggestions?
<Ashfire_Server> amenado: (which will probaly disconnect me.)
<Rcommander> ND, are you on KDE or Gnome?
<FourX4Luvn> juank_prada: Odd.. have you tried unplugging the camera and plugging it back in?
<mjw-> BagelMaster what is the result of lspci | grep -i audio
<danbhfive> rhineheart_m: if you are talking to me, please use my name, it highlights the message.  the tab key can help with this
<cosmodad> can anyone tell me if the Load_Cycles/disk crashes issue affects non-notebook disks as well?
<notyeta> install ubuntu is a tough task, i thought
<juank_prada> FourX4Luvn: kinda hard, its an integrated webcam in my laptop
<IndyGunFreak> notyeta: no, its quite easy actually
<spaghetti_knife> My isp might be blocking some of my traffic or something.
<eekrano> freafdsh, i had the same problem, I had to match the kernel version- what kernel are you using?
<FourX4Luvn> juank_prada: Oh.. sorry.. I thought it was USB for some reason
<spaghetti_knife> Thanks, dudes.
<rhineheart_m> danbhfive: sorry..this is my first time here
<Rubin> anyone know why totem cant play location http://local.wasp.uwa.edu.au/~pbourke/exhibition/scc5/results/iyxhrs.mov but if i save that mov to disk, it can?
<larson9999> juank_prada, what kind of laptop?
<BagelMaster> mjw- lspci | grep -i audio
<Phrozen_One> what would be the easiest method of booting to a console instead of gnome by default?
<freafdsh> eekrano, what command do I use to determine the kernel version?
<FourX4Luvn> juank_prada: There isn't some key combination to enable/disable it then is there?
<juank_prada> larson9999: Dell inspiron 1420
<notyeta> could u give me some reference?
<amenado> juank_prada-> umm   tail -f /var/log/messages and unplug your camera, then plug it back in..to see if its detected..you have to be patient and wait though
<BagelMaster> mjw- Sorry: dan@Dan-laptop:~$ lspci | grep -i audio
<BagelMaster> 00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1983S Maestro-3i PCI Audio Accelerator (rev 10)
<IndyGunFreak> !install | notyeta
<ubotu> notyeta: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> freafdsh: uname -a
<eekrano> freafdsh, whats the output of    dmesg | grep NVRM
<mjw-> BagelMaster and what does glxinfo | grep -i direct  return
<Levarris> Wonder if anyone can help me out here, Im trying to find a driver for a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS Platinum,  Ive heard its not compatible by default with Ubuntu.   Id more than like want sound once its installed.
<rhineheart_m> danbhfive: what web based control panel can you recommend for ubuntu server?
<FourX4Luvn> amenado: It's not external.. it's built into the laptop
<larson9999> juank_prada, too bad, i just got my embedded camera working for my hp.  guess that won't help you
<freafdsh> 2.6.22-14-generic #1
<juank_prada> amenado: i cant unplug my camera its integrated
<amenado> notyeta-> we have told you earlier, burn the iso into your cdrom disk then use that to boot
<notyeta> okay, thanks a lot, i will have a try
<juank_prada> larson9999: tell me what di you do
<amenado> FourX4Luvn-> ahh..
<BagelMaster> mjw- dan@Dan-laptop:~$ glxinfo | grep -i direct
<BagelMaster> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<BagelMaster> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<FourX4Luvn> juank_prada: There isn't some key combination to enable/disable it then is there?
<eekrano> freafdsh, or uname -r
<mjw-> BagelMaster what does lspci | grep -i video  return
<MTecknology> What's the easiest way to install 32bit firefox on amd64?
<juank_prada> FourX4Luvn: nope... at least not that i know
<freafdsh>  loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:12:24 PDT 2007
<danbhfive> rhineheart_m: no big deal, I might accidentally ignore you.  deborphan will identify which packages are orphaned.  A base install is simple the package ubuntu-server.   So, anything that is orphaned other than ubuntu-server can go, to get back to a vanilla install
<amenado> juank_prada-> maybe you have to look into your bios to disable/re-enable it
<NemesisD> Rcommander, what exactly did that do?
<notyeta> okay, thanks all
<larson9999> juank_prada, i had to compile a driver someone made during the last year for it.
<NemesisD> out of curiosity
<freafdsh> eekrano that is what I get now, but this is when the system is running correctly with an older driver, (back up)
<BagelMaster> mjw- Nothing.
<juank_prada> amenado: ok.. ill check that
<Rcommander> NemesisD, exactly what did what do? the new kernel?
<Rcommander> i mean
<mjw-> BagelMaster what does lspci | grep -i vga   return (sorry, misspoke there before)
<freafdsh> eekrano I would really appreciate a fix for this, if you can help
<Rcommander> ND, netconf?
<MrPiracy> ok, i have several aditional fonts installed on gutsy and most of the programs can see/use these fonts. is there an easy way to make them available for ALL programs (ie. aMSN)?
<khaotik> how do i find out what the specific type of camora i have???
<NemesisD> Rcommander, i don't have a new kernel, i didnt quite unde4rstand what you meant by that
<BagelMaster> mjw- No worries: dan@Dan-laptop:~$ glxinfo | grep -i direct
<BagelMaster> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<BagelMaster> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<mjw-> BagelMaster also don't send back the command line you typed in, just adds to channel noise
<NemesisD> Rcommander,  i just installed that package you recommended, did you mean the eee bios or summat?
<BagelMaster> mjw- My apologies: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)
<rhineheart_m> danbhfive: so you mean..when I will deoprhaned the system...it will go back to its OS state?
<jack-desktop> who knows anything about virtualbox?
<theurs> man wget
<danbhfive> rhineheart_m: I don't know about webbase control thingies
<Rcommander> NemesisD, i know sorry i am doing too many things at once, mistyped, i mean the netconf thing? is that what you are asking what did that do?
<juank_prada> amenado: after doing that 'tail  -f /var/log/messages' should i wait till i get back to the prompt?
<theurs>        --tries=number
<theurs>            Set number of retries to number.  Specify 0 or inf for infinite retrying.  The default is to retry 20 times, with the exception of fatal errors like ‘‘connection
<theurs>            refused’’ or ‘‘not found’’ (404), which are not retried.
<mjw-> BagelMaster could you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to a pastebin?
<BagelMaster> mjw- Yea, I'm not paying attention to what I'm highlighting, my apologies
<theurs> how to force it keep trying anyway
<NemesisD> Rcommander, oh, yes
<BagelMaster> mjw- No problem
<twavis> i need a boot disk to boot off of a usb drive that's not supported by my bios.. is this possible?
<FourX4Luvn> khaotik: You could try checking out http://www.linux-laptop.net/ and see if your laptop model is listed.  There may be some advice on how to get the camera working.
<danbhfive> rhineheart_m: yeah, the original state is when you only have ubuntu-server installed, and all the packages it depends on
<Rcommander> NemesisD, Honestly...don't know...but it worked for some...someone else here had suggested that to me...
<juank_prada> amenado: so far this is what i got from that command ->http://pastebin.com/m5677370d
<eekrano> freafdsh, thats the same version I'm using- I tried using a later release and had the same problem-
<NemesisD> Rcommander, works for me :P are you an eee user as well? if so, how are you liking it
<rhineheart_m> danbhfive: that's great! at least I will not be spending most of my time formatting the disk
<Fare> will ubuntu work with 256MB of memory?
<snkmad> jack-desktop i run virtualbox here, whats your problem?
<mjw-> BagelMaster what I suspect is happening (at least partially) is that the non-direct rendering is taking a heavy toll on your performance. Any sort of window operation will be painful without direct rendering, especially on a slower computer
<FourX4Luvn> twavis: Nope.. Afraid that before you boot, the BIOS is all you have, so if it doesn't support the drive, you're kind of SOL
<danbhfive> rhineheart_m: and you should make sure to have a kernel installed to, like the linux-generic meta package, though there may be a server one
<BagelMaster> mjw- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56296/
<Rcommander> NemesisD, oh i am loving the eee its awesome..just wished for a bigger HDD
<Fare> it's fscking damn slow on my gf's R40
<mjw-> Fare xubuntu is better for lower memory situations
<freafdsh> eekrano What can I do to get a "kernel match"?
<NemesisD> Rcommander, sd cards are extremely cheap these days i hear
<eekrano> freafdsh, i think you'd have to recompile the kernel- but I'm actually not too sure to be honest.
<Fare> is 256MB low memory these days?
<rhineheart_m> danbhfive: so how to do i
<mjw-> Fare relatively... ;)
<danbhfive> rhineheart_m: well, play with deborphan, the gtkorphan package is easy, im afraid the cli version is more difficult to use, and I can't help ya, since I've never done it
<freafdsh> Ah, ok.
 * Fare remembers the bad old days when 8MB was a lot
<gretsch_drums> can anyone recommend a good AGP nvidia card to use with ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> 256mb ram - is uber low. :)
<FourX4Luvn> mjw-: fluxbox, ratpoison, blackbox, or the like if you really want to cut down memory usage yet still have a graphical interface
<Fare> (or the worst old days when 64KB was so much memory)
<KlrSp1> anyone know how to get samba and winbind working properly?
<Rcommander> NemesisD, ya but they aren't fast enough correct me if i am wrong, but cant the eee only support 4 more gigs through SD?
<eekrano> freafdsh, If I attempt it again and get it I'll be sure to let you know... but I'm just happy I'm not stuck with nv anymore!
<freafdsh> What is the latest nvidia driver that works with your 2.6.22-14-generic kernel?
<KlrSp1> !winbind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winbind - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amenado> juank_prada-> it looks like you system recognized it as an input device like a keyboard or a mouse
<Dr_willis> gretsch_drums,  depends on your budget.  - Id track down one with a fanless design if gettting a new card.
<gretsch_drums> ok
<rhineheart_m> danbhfive: is that something with GUI?
<gretsch_drums> i have a 6200 with 128mb ram, and no fan
<freafdsh> eekrano did you get better compiz fusion performance after updating the driver?
<Dr_willis> gretsch_drums,  they got some in the under $40 range - or at leas tthey yuse to
<juank_prada> amenado: so is there something that can be done to get it back to work?
<gretsch_drums> and a 5500 dual-headed
<gretsch_drums> with a fan
<jack-desktop> snkmad, if i try to install windows xp using a recovery disk in virtual box
<NemesisD> Rcommander, i think the limit is the media not the port, i heard sd cards go up to 16-32 gb
<danbhfive> rhineheart_m: gtkorphan is the gui front end to deborphan
<jack-desktop> snkmad, is there any chance it'll mess up my harddrive at all
<gretsch_drums> but the 6200 doesn't work well at all in ubuntu
<eekrano> freafdsh, absolutely-
<rhineheart_m> danbhfive: but how about if I will not be using GUI... i just want the server be accessed through ssh
<amenado> juank_prada-> i dont know, i dont own  a laptop nor a video camera
<gretsch_drums> the menus don't get rendered and the desktop is extremely sluggish
<gretsch_drums> the 5500 is PCI
<Rcommander> NemesisD, ya they do, but i thought the eee cant support SDHC cards, maybe(i hope) i am wrong
<snkmad> jack-desktop no, its all virtual, the hdd from virtual machines are just files inside your real HDD
<freafdsh> damnit eek, I will not rest until I find a way to update this driver!
<juank_prada> amenado: oh.. ok thanks for your help :)
<mjw-> BagelMaster do you happen to know how much video memory you have
<eekrano> freafdsh, you should be getting good performance too if you're using nvidia instead of nv
<FourX4Luvn> rhineheart_m: then look at orphaner
<snkmad> jack-desktop i do have winxp installed virtualbox here, works just fine
<danbhfive> rhineheart_m: you are going to have to use google, or ask someone else, because I don't know.  Sorry
<NemesisD> Rcommander, im not sure, i havent looked into it too extensively, im gonna try to keep mine pretty light
<BagelMaster> mjw- Not offhand
<FourX4Luvn> rhineheart_m: it's curses based, if I recall.  Doesn't require X anyway, whatever it uses.
<Rcommander> NemesisD, awesome hey i gotta run i'll catch ya later
 * Rcommander is away
<NemesisD> Rcommander, have a nice evening, thx for the help
<Rcommander> NemesisD, you are very welcome!
<gretsch_drums> anyone know of an AGP problems in ubuntu?
<rhineheart_m> danbhfive: thanks for the advice...I appreciate it.. I will try FourX4Luvn
<Levarris> anyone know if my Audigy 2 Platinum ZS will work in Ubuntu?
<gretsch_drums> or problems with the 6200 nvidia card?
<danbhfive> np
<freafdsh> eekrano in xorg.conf it says "nvidia", does that mean I am not using nv?
<mjw-> BagelMaster since it's scrolled off now, could you pastebin the results of lspci -vvv   ? (warning: it's going to be a lot)
<FourX4Luvn> rhineheart_m: Yeah.. I just checked it out again.. it's curses based.  No X requirements, but still nice and easy to use.
<rhineheart_m> FourX4Luvn<<<< May I know how orphaner works?
<eekrano> freafdsh, right. what do you get with glxgears?
<rhineheart_m> FourX4Luvn: how and for what use is it about?
<mjw-> BagelMaster one of your problems MAY be that you are running short of video memory, which could cause direct rendering to not function
<freafdsh> 3137, with compiz fusion running
<BagelMaster> mjw- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56297/
<FourX4Luvn> rhineheart_m: Once it's installed you run 'sudo orphaner' and it gives you a curses based view of what packages are orphaned.  You select which ones to remove and hit 'ok'
<freafdsh> eekrano 3137 with compiz fusion running
<mjw-> BagelMaster and again a lack of direct rendering is going to take a big performance hit on a slower machine
<rhineheart_m> FourX4Luvn: is there a way to do is via ssh?
<BagelMaster> mjw- I se.
<BagelMaster> mjw- I see*
<Led_Zeppelin> Trying to configure ndiswrapper, when I do a make I keep getting these messages: http://pastebin.com/d6fed690d
<Led_Zeppelin> can someone please assist?
<eekrano> freafdsh, well thats better than without the restricted module!
<FourX4Luvn> rhineheart_m: Yes.  Just ssh into the box, and do 'sudo orphaner'  (once it's installed of course) 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install orphaner'
<freafdsh> eekrano and 4812 with metacity
<eekrano> freafdsh, i'd love to stick around and lend more of a hand- but my g/f wants to to get off and watch a movie... grr...
<freafdsh> eekrano I'm only on a 8400M GS, not exactly a robust card.
<freafdsh> eekrano ok take it ez
<KlrSp1> anyone know how to get samba and winbind working properly?
<eekrano> freafdsh, yeah, I get 6500 FPS with my 6800 gt oc
<jack-desktop> snkmad, so there is 0% it will try to partition my real harddrive?
<freafdsh> eekrano nvclock doesn't support my card :(
<Blaenk> darkaznmonkey: what's up
<FourX4Luvn> winbind?  Is that some sort of Windows DNS or something?
<darkaznmonkey> u on blaenk?
<Blaenk> darkaznmonkey: yes...
<darkaznmonkey> yea
<mjw-> BagelMaster i'm going to be pastebinning an updated xorg.conf in a bit, have to think about this for a little while
<rhineheart_m> FourX4Luvn: I've been trying to ssh the box but it gives this error already after I messed up the box: network connection refused
<Blaenk> darkaznmonkey: check this out
<snkmad> jack-desktop yeah not a single change
<snkmad> it will create a file
<eekrano> freafdsh, sorry bout jettin, but I'll be sure to see where you're at if I see you on again
<FourX4Luvn> rhineheart_m: Ahh.. Well then that will have to be fixed at the console of the remote computer.
<freafdsh> k, take it ez eekrano
<BagelMaster> mjw- Thanks, I'm starting to understand this a bit more, with the help of you and google.
<Led_Zeppelin> Anyone here configure ndiswrapper on AMD64?
<darkaznmonkey> fullmetal
<rhineheart_m> FourX4Luvn: is that something that we really have to reinstall and reconfigure the ssh server?
<snkmad> jack-desktop inside /home/user/.Virtualbox/VDI/nameofvm.vdi
<FourX4Luvn> Led_Zeppelin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11956
<|seb|> how stop install from saying a package is "untrusted" ?
<bruenig> apt-key
<FourX4Luvn> rhineheart_m: I don't know.. I don't know what the problem is with the server.. It may simply need to be started (perhaps it isn't set to start on boot, and the system was rebooted?)  it's hard to say what the problem could be without checking out the server
<Rcommander> hey guys I need Sopcast help on gutsy
<jordanjay29> I'm having problems with the network in vmware workstation 6.0 running the current stable ubuntu version as a guest on a winxp sp2 host. I've tried both bridged and NAT networking settings, but neither seem to allow a connection to the internet.
<FourX4Luvn> Rcommander: Have you checked this out? http://www.google.com/search?q=sopcast+on+gutsy&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Led_Zeppelin> FourX4Luvn, thanks, not easy for newbies :-)
<jordanjay29> Wait, actually, nevermind. I just set the virtual settings to NAT, booted into Ubuntu and the 'net works now.
<FourX4Luvn> Led_Zeppelin: So that got you going then?
<rhineheart_m> FourX4Luvn: okay..I just forget what command I used..I read it in one of the forums...as I tried reinstalling the apache2 server.. but it gives me the message that something all packages installed is being removed
<sixpence> Flash for Firefox (32 bit architecture) has been very unstable. Like I can only watch one flash video per session at times and sometimes audo dies. Has anyone else been having this problem.
<Blaenk> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jordanjay29> Guess it was the threat of being solved that scared it into working. :P
<Rcommander> Fourx4Luvn, i have been searching for past 2 hours, and all the stuff on the forum isn't really working
<Led_Zeppelin> FourX4Luvn, to an extend...I am pretty sure I have my kernel-headers installed. Still getting compile errors
<FourX4Luvn> rhineheart_m: You'll have to be more specific
<Rcommander> on my x86_64
<Led_Zeppelin> dpkg -l linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic FourX4Luvn : def installed
<FourX4Luvn> Led_Zeppelin: Ok.. well that was the best I could do.. I don't have a 64bit install so I'm just guessing.
<mehdi__> Hello anyone got a tutorial of how to install java in ubuntu
<mehdi__> thanks
<FourX4Luvn> Led_Zeppelin: Just remember.. Google is your friend ;-)
<Starnestommy> mehdi__: amd64 or i386?
<sixpence> What's the package name for flash in Ubuntyu?
<Starnestommy> sixpence: flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Led_Zeppelin> lol yep FourX4Luvn
<mehdi__> i386
<Rcommander> mehdi just use synaptic
<sixpence> Starnestommy: And if I want to downgrade?
<CoastonCute> Silly question. Does anyone in here bother with the PCSX emulator?
<mehdi__> i cannot find java in synaptic
<Starnestommy> mehdi__: try checking https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<|seb|> bruenig: thanks..i'll look into it
<FourX4Luvn> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<frank23> I have downloaded a x264 video 1920x1080 that is choppy because the cpu can't keep up. I have a AMD Athlon64 3200+ Any ideas how to get better performance? I tried mplayer and xine and get the same result.
<rhineheart_m> FourX4Luvn:and after that...I couldn't reboot the box already remotely.. if I will do: reboot now It will give me file or directory cannot be found
<CoastonCute> Upgrade your cpu?
<mjw-> BagelMaster http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56299/
<larson9999> CoasterMaster, i ran it many moons ago.  now i have a ps1 so i don't need to :)
<mjw-> BagelMaster back up your old xorg.conf before using that
<CoasterMaster> larson9999, ?
<FourX4Luvn> rhineheart_m: Is this a new install that you were just trying to configure?
<FourX4Luvn> rhineheart_m: Or do you have data on it?
<BagelMaster> mjw- will do, should I shut down any media related things first?
<larson9999> CoastonCute, , i ran it many moons ago.  now i have a ps1 so i don't need to :)
<natlinuxnewb> hi all
<mjw-> BagelMaster no, you'll have to restart X anyway before it will take effect
<larson9999> CoasterMaster, me and tab complete still fight after all these years
<BagelMaster> mjw- ah
<frank23> CoastonCute: yeah.. that's not really an option. I was just wondering if there is anything I could do to squeeze out more performance
<CoasterMaster> larson9999, haha, it's cool
<mjw-> BagelMaster restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace but keep in mind it will shut things down without asking you to save or anything
<Liono_> wine.. and virtualisation? any other method used to play non native linux games?
<rhineheart_m> FourX4Luvn: I have data on it.. I installed webmin already to it... but if there is a command that I could erase everything..like in a clean install..I am willing to lose everything there
<BagelMaster> mjw- ok
<CoastonCute> So not a clue on how to get it to work, it's not even reading the cds
<Twin> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<FourX4Luvn> rhineheart_m: It sounds like the best option to me.. Format and reinstall.  Will be quicker than trying to sort out what was removed and what wasn't
<frank23> !xvmc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvmc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mjw-> BagelMaster once you restart (and this should break anything i hope, conservative changes, paste the results of glxinfo | grep -i direct
<mjw-> BagelMaster should NOT break anything that is ;)
<FourX4Luvn> rhineheart_m: BUT of course that's only an option if you have a very recent backup or if you don't have any data to worry about losing
<natlinuxnewb> I have just installed 7.10. Why does my monitor say "64k / 60Hz Frequency is out of range" then it carries on loading and the startup freezes (or seems to freeze - I can still hear the HD spinning) at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)"?
<BagelMaster> mjw- OK
<MrPiracy> ok, i have several aditional fonts installed on gutsy and most of the programs can see/use these fonts. is there an easy way to make them available for ALL programs (ie. aMSN)?
<FourX4Luvn> MrPiracy: If X can use them, the programs can to.. You just have to tell the programs what fonts to use.  That, of course, would be specific to each individual app.
<chicagonpg> Does anyone know where the audacious files directory is to add themes,is located? Thanks
<rhineheart_m> FourX4Luvn: thanks for the advice.. I am decided to do the reformat thing then.. (m sure this won't happen--just for curiosity sake) Is there a way to reinstall the ubuntu server without a cd?
<natlinuxnewb> rhineheart_m I believe there is. gimme a sec
<natlinuxnewb> !install | rhineheart_m
<ubotu> rhineheart_m: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jordanjay29> Anybody have any ideas how to get a mouse scroll wheel to work with Ubuntu running as guest in vmware?
<AtomicSpark> yes. the only other way i know of would be to do a network install.
<MrPiracy> FourX4Luvn: well, aMSN for example doesnt list it on its font options
<natlinuxnewb> Or an Internet install
<BagelMaster> mjw- direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<BagelMaster> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<gram> What determines what is included in "Places" menu?
<FourX4Luvn> MrPiracy: Are you sure you're looking in the right directory for the fonts?
<natlinuxnewb> rhineheart_m: a few more minutes and ill have the link for you
<mjw-> BagelMaster are you using an external monitor with this laptop?
<gram> How do you negotiate what is included in "Places" [menu]?
<MrPiracy> FourX4Luvn: how can i be sure? all the other programs can see these fonts, but aMSN and a few other progs
<rhineheart_m> AtomicSpark<<< network install? How to do it.. I removed everthing in the box actually.... The cd-rom drives...floppy...
<Starnestommy> gram: nautilus controls it somehow
<BagelMaster> mjw- No.
<CoastonCute> So is there anyone in here that knows PCSX?
<mjw-> BagelMaster so the native LCD resolution is 1400x1050?
<rhineheart_m> natlinuxnewb: I will be happy waiting for the link
<FourX4Luvn> MrPiracy: I was only half right, it seems: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3571
<gram> Starnestommy, How does the user change [include or exclude] entries in "Places"?
<Twin> nyone know, why on tracker i cannot connect to seeder that is no connectable?
<gram> How is it customized?
<FourX4Luvn> MrPiracy: That should get you pointed in the right direction at least.
<gram> Or IS it possible to change it?
<natlinuxnewb> rhineheart_m: this is one way. Not the link i was looking for but http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/?p=71
<gram> Surely it is a user defined menu?  Right?
<BagelMaster> mjw- Yes.
<Starnestommy> gram: some of it is controlled by nautilus's bookmarks menu
<AtomicSpark> gram: open a Nautilus window
<mjw-> BagelMaster well, you're not likely to like this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370219
<jordanjay29> Mouse scroll wheel as guest under vmware? Possible or futile? Do mouse scroll wheels even work in native installations?
<FourX4Luvn> MrPiracy: If can make a suggestion.. ditch amsn and go with pidgin.. I think you'll find it's a better program in most aspects.  And it does support TTF fonts
<CoastonCute> Pidgin doesn't have mic or cam support, only downside.
<AtomicSpark> gram: drag and drop a folder to the left menu when it says places
<pyrak> i can't play dvds
<pyrak> and i got all the repos
<mjw-> BagelMaster it appears that the m3 is not capable of direct rendering above 1024x768x16bpp, and that may be the primary reason you get skipping from trying to do other things at the same time
<AtomicSpark> should work for you :D
<pyrak> vlc and ogle just crash
<MrPiracy> FourX4Luvn: pidgin doesnt have webcam feature
<natlinuxnewb> rhineheart_m: what version ubuntu do you do?
<gram> Starnestommy, AtomicSpark  Thank you
<cosmodad> anyone has an idea why I don't have /etc/init.d/hdparm although I have just re-installed hdparm?
<FourX4Luvn> MrPiracy: I didn't know that.  I don't have a cam... eh.. that sucks.
<PKdoR>    How can I uninstall sudo tar xvzf /home/pkdor/Desktop/nerolinux-3.0.1.3-x86.tar.gz
<rhineheart_m> natlinuxnewb: gutsy gibbon
<chrisb_> does anyone know how i would go about installing ubuntu server?
<BagelMaster> mjw- I see, thanks for your help.
<PKdoR> is it even install?
<pawan> any audio conversion utiltiy
<FourX4Luvn> chrisb_: Have you burned the CD yet?
<chrisb_> not yet
<MrPiracy> FourX4Luvn: you cant view someone's cam either
<Starnestommy> PKdoR: if that was the only command you ran on it, it isn't installed
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb use a server cd or a ubuntu dvd. both have server install options. i would use server cd because it has the install LAMP optoin which qiuckly sets it up
<mjw-> BagelMaster the only other thing I can suggest is DefaultDepth 8  ....but then you're going to end up with only 256 colors :/
<chrisb_> i'm in the process of making the cd
<PKdoR> Starnestommy, so I just extracted i?
<FourX4Luvn> chrisb_: Well.. y ou just need to download the iso, burn it to a CD, put the CD in the drive, and reboot your computer.  As long as your BIOS is set to boot from a CD drive, it will find it and start the install
<Starnestommy> PKdoR: looks like it
<chrisb_> ok
<PKdoR> ok
<rhineheart_m> natlinuxnewb: I have CD actually... But m asking if it would be possible to use another PC in the LAN that has CD drive shared over the network...
<chrisb_> i've got a server with multiple hard drives, will the cd be able to handle that?
<FourX4Luvn> rhineheart_m: Yes, if that other computer has an ftp server running on it, you could do an ftp install that way.
<jordanjay29> Ok, I think I found a guide here: http://myunko.wordpress.com/2008/02/15/vmware-mouse-scroll-on-ubuntu/ What do I need to do to reload the x config? Just reboot, or do I need to input any commands?
<PKdoR> Starnestommy, I guess I have to go make install route then
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb_ yes. do you want to make them all one partion? do any raid?
<rhineheart_m> natlinuxnewb: I found it tasking if m going to open the box again and after the installation process...remove it again
<DKDTA> Hi all
<CoastonCute> Hell
<chrisb_> i'm going to set up raid
<CoastonCute> Hello*
<rhineheart_m> FourX4Luvn: Can I use filezilla server?
<CoastonCute> Too tired for Computers. >.>
<chrisb_> and they're both 18GB
<DKDTA> If i install Ubuntu and have it partition an existing drive with Windows, will I be able to access my Windows files?
<^rumput_kering^> good morning all
<jordanjay29> DKDTA, I think if they're FAT, then yes
<FourX4Luvn> rhineheart_m: Should be able to.  Shouldn't matter what the server is, so long as you configure the server to allow access to the cdrom drive.
<fancy> I've a problem with viewing my .pdf files..i opened a magazine but some of the pages are black...
<fancy> any good pdf viewer  ?
<FourX4Luvn> rhineheart_m: Then, on the computer you're installing the OS onto, select ftp install and point it to the ftp server
<DKDTA> Jordanjay29: what if it's NTFS?
<ethan961> fancy, okular and evince
<rhineheart_m> okay..so how would I configure the box to do the installation through ftp?
<PKdoR> chrisb_, You'll have fun with that
<fancy> ethan961, evince is what i have..but there are problems :P
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb_ hardware raid is best, but if you're installing this on a non-server computer (you dont have a RAID controller), you should beable to set it up in custom partitioning. I've only messed with LVM myself. It's not fault-tolerant but it groups harddrives together.
<chrisb_> with the raid, or the whole install?
<jordanjay29> (DKDTA): http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Windows Might help you
<PKdoR> chrisb_, with raid
<notyeta> hey, all, i have 2G physical memory, should set the swap size to 4G?
<PKdoR> chrisb_, What raid are you using?
<KlrSp1> notyeta: nah... try 512m
<notyeta> why 512M?
<KlrSp1> notyeta: the point of that much ram is to hopefully never touch swap
<DKDTA> Does anyone know if I can use Ubuntu to help recover files from my broken Windows harddrive? I want to try doing this with the Ubuntu boot disk
<DaZ>  imo at this amount of memory, swap partition is useless
<Starnestommy> notyeta: 1GB to 4GB of swap should be fine
<chrisb_> i'm not sure yet
<notyeta> the offical say that the swap size should 2*your physical memory
<avis> notyeta, i would do 4GB myself
<astro76> notyeta: that's a myth
<natlinuxnewb> rhineheart_m you can try this http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<DKDTA> jordanjay29: ok checking it out
<danbhfive> notyeta: that's an old windows thing
<KlrSp1> for smaller ammounts of ram it's not a bad practice
<astro76> notyeta: 512 to 1gb is a good recommendation
<AtomicSpark> @notyeta 32 bit operating systems cant use more then 2gb swap
<astro76> notyeta: unless you want to hibernate, then make it same size as ram
<chrisb_> i can
<KlrSp1> < 1024m maybe
<viktor> can someone help me install a tar.gz program i downloaded
<KlrSp1> astro76: good point
<pawan> any software to convert audio format
<masterloki> i'm new to ubuntu and I need to change the permission of my user so I can read and write to my extra hd I know that I can use chmod but with do i use along with that so i can have read and write to use the hd's
<chrisb_> i can't tell if it's hardware or not yet, but i'm thinking about a raid 1 config
<natlinuxnewb> rhineheart_m you can try this http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<PKdoR> chrisb_, Raid 0-1-01-10-5
<notyeta> okay, i will give it 1G
<jordanjay29> IF the xorg.conf file is edited, what needs to be done to make it effective? Simple reboot?
<danbhfive> notyeta: I have 2g ram, and the swap NEVER gets used
<chrisb_> raid 1 probably
<jordanjay29> (viktor): extract it
<DaZ> viktor: ./configure && make && make install :F
<danbhfive> notyeta: I just have it incase hibernation works someday
<jordanjay29> or what Daz said
<mjw-> BagelMaster are you still there
<KlrSp1> danbhfive: yeah here at home i have 2g, and at work i have 4g and in neither do i ever use swap
<BagelMaster> mjw- Yes
<chrisb_> if i get to using most of the space, i'd like to have the backup ability
<AtomicSpark> hibernation works in vista *hides*
<viktor> what do i put after :
<viktor> the name of folder
<notyeta> i have 40G free disk space, my methods is: / 33g /home 5G swap 1G /boot 200M is it reasonable?
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb_ raid 1 only mirrors the drive. you wont have more space.
<FourX4Luvn> hibernation works in ubuntu too.. who said it doesn't?
<mjw-> BagelMaster in that thread I linked to you, you might try some of the additional options he recommends adding to the driver section
<astro76> notyeta: way too much in / if you have a /home
<natlinuxnewb> Can anyone answer what I asked when i logged on?
<DaZ> notyeta: why so much on / partition?
<BagelMaster> mjw- Yea, I was just considering that
<nickrud> notechyet: / 10 swap 1gb rest home
<natlinuxnewb> I have just installed 7.10. Why does my monitor say "64k / 60Hz Frequency is out of range" then it carries on loading and the startup freezes (or seems to freeze - I can still hear the HD spinning) at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)"?
<danbhfive> notyeta: / only needs like 10g,
<AtomicSpark> @FourX4Luvn i ment sleepmode :| my laptop went into a coma last time i tried it.
<danbhfive> notyeta: what nickrud said
<FourX4Luvn> Oh.. yes.. suspend on some systems can be tricky.  It suspends just fine.. but sometimes won't wake up
<masterloki> i'm new to ubuntu and I need to change the permission of my user so I can read and write to my extra hd I know that I can use chmod but with do i use along with that so i can have read and write to use the hd'sthe drives are formated to ext3 on both
<notyeta> i only need 3 part, one is / and swap and /boot
<notyeta> the size is/ 40G swap 2G /boot 200M
<nickrud> notyeta: you don't need /boot , and separating home is a good idea
<mjw-> BagelMaster ignore anything he says regarding mach64 files, modules in the first post....the M3 is not mach64 based
<chrisb_> @AtomicSpark  i know, but i don't think i'll need both drives for now, but i'd like to make sure i have a backup if something goes down
<notyeta> ur...i should have a try
<notyeta> but i think all part in a subarea of /
<mjw-> BagelMaster that 1400x1050 screen must have been quite the premium option back when that laptop was purchased though
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb_ its a good way to keep your system running. just remember it only prevents harddrive failure. not against viruses (ha), deleted files, or basically any software failure.
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb_ the only real solution is backups!
<nickrud> notyeta: the /boot and /home would be, but having /home separate is useful for using it with other installs, or for backups, or reinstalls
<chrisb_> @AtomicSpark  true that\
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb_ whats this server for? just learning linux?
<xinx> hey how can I give permissions to a folder can someone help me please?
<BagelMaster> mjw- lol, I got it for free when an accounting firm in town packed up
<evil> .rizon.net
<nickrud> xinx: depends, either chmod or chown
<chrisb_> @AtomicSpark  it may end up as a web server, but for now it's just something to play with
<mjw-> BagelMaster it must date from what, 2001? must have cost a fortune then ;)
<notyeta> thanks, i am confused
<xinx> chown
<natlinuxnewb> xinx: tried right click in root nautilus?
<xinx> for owner
<xinx> right?
<nickrud> xinx: yes
<xinx> yes
<xinx> chown
<FloodBot1> xinx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<co_kenter_fs> ghjghj
<xinx> but I dont know how does it works :/
<FourX4Luvn> chrisb_: AtomicSpark is right.  If it were me.. personally, I wouldn't do raid.. I'd just keep one drive for backups and implement a good backup plan.. One where you can have a few versions around just in case (for the accidentally deleted file, etc as AtomicSpark mentioned)
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb_ i would use the LAMP option. i have had troubles getting mysql to work on other distros post-installation.
<xinx> I want to write
<benanzo> I'm considering a PS3 as a MythBuntu frontend
<nickrud> notyeta: then do   / 10gb , 2xram to 2gb for swap, and the rest for /home . A very standard partitioning
<BagelMaster> mjw- 2002 I believe, with all the insider trading and other back room schemes the firm was doing, I wouldn't doubt they outfitted themselves with the most expensive at the time
<chrisb_> @AtomicSpark   what exactly is the LAMP option?
<not_guilty> hi folks
<benanzo> I need WPA2 wifi, remote control, USB disk access, s-video out, and stereo sound
<benanzo> will all this work?
<notyeta> okay, thanks, need i have the swap part?
<mjw-> BagelMaster sadly they didn't get a laptop that could do direct rendering in linux in 2008 with a screen of that resolution ;)
<natlinuxnewb> I have just installed 7.10. Why does the startup freeze (or seems to freeze - I can still hear the HD spinning) at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)"?
<BagelMaster> mjw- I actually chuckled out loud at that one.
<nickrud> notyeta: it doesn't hurt, it's used to hold running programs that aren't in use.
<FourX4Luvn> chrisb_: Then have a look at http://www.debianadmin.com/backup-and-restore-your-ubuntu-system-using-sbackup.html for a pretty cool little gui app for setting up backups
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb_ its ubuntu's famous "15 min LAMP install" or something. LAMP stands for linux apache mysql and php. it sopposed to install all 4 and have them configured properly to prevent problems by doing it manually
<chrisb_> @FourX4Luvn  if it doesn't already have a RAID card in it, i probably won't set up RAID, and i'll save some processor time
<notyeta> sorry, where is the boot part?
<nickrud> notyeta: leaving more actual memory for programs you are using. Speeds up the machine, lets you run more stuff
<nickrud> notyeta: you don't need /boot , it will be on /
<mjw-> BagelMaster it appears that the M3 is just underpowered for it.. :/
<chrisb_> @AtomicSpark    ok, I'll definitely check into that
<DaZ> xinx: chmod o+w -R should give write premission for an owner to every file in the folder
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb_ raid controllers are independent of cpu. thats why they're big and cost a lot of money. :P
<xinx> ty :)
<balzac> hello
<mjw-> BagelMaster i suspect that's at least 50% the cause of the skipping, possibly coupled with the...uh...not-so-goodness of the ESS chipsets back in the day
<balzac> I have a problem
<FourX4Luvn> chrisb_: I've performed the LAMP install a couple times, and AtomicSpark is right.. it's a breeze to install.  Does take longer than 15 minutes, on my hardware anyway.. but it's still a nice install method.
<chrisb_> @AtomicSpark  i've installed Apache MySql and PHP on other systems before, is there some incompatability with ubuntu?
<nickrud> notyeta: back when, you had to have the kernel at the beginning of the drive, that's why people would use a separate /boot. Not necessary any more
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb_ now the onboard "controller" found on most motherboards will use a cpu time i think but we're comparing personal computers to servers now.
<notyeta> ur... it's /10G swap 4G /home 26G
<xinx> root@exos2:/home/jose# chmod o+w -R
<xinx> chmod: missing operand after `o+w'
<xinx> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<xinx> >.>
<BagelMaster> mjw- No worries, I'll be getting a system76 notebook come summer
<xinx> didnt work
<balzac> when i'm typing, my computer has little momentary lapses in which key-strokes are not registered.
<FloodBot1> xinx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<notyeta> okay, is it reasonable?
<nickrud> notyeta: up to 2 gb for swap is plenty
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb_ not that i know of. just supposed to make it easier.
<chrisb_> @AtomicSpark   i'm not sure they'd eat as much time as a software raid
<Starnestommy> xinx: chmod -R o+w /directory
<nickrud> notyeta: otherwise it's a good layout
<xinx> oh sorry
<xinx> XD
<chrisb_> @AtomicSpark  i'm all for easier
<balzac> All my keys work, but there are moments in which keystrokes won't be registered.
<xinx> thank you it worked :D
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb_ software raid is a joke. maybe MAYBE to make your harddrive bigger. if you lose your OS, you lose everything.
<notyeta> ur..that's /10G swap 2G /home 28G right?
<nickrud> notyeta: that's a good layout
<chrisb_> @AtomicSpark   which is why i wouldn't use it
<FourX4Luvn> AtomicSpark: Use LVM if all you want to do is create a larger drive :)  You have the flexibility of dynamically resizing the virtual volume that way too
<notyeta> okay, i will have a try, thanks
<xinx> hey does anyone knows why everytime I type this  root@exos2:/home/jose# iphone-mount
<xinx> Please add yourself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again.
<xinx> doesnt work?
<nickrud> xinx:   sudo adduser username fuse , log out and back in
<xinx> k ty
<FourX4Luvn> xinx: Your answer was included in your question..
<mjw-> BagelMaster thankfully the C510 I inherited came with a Radeon Mobility M6...but not the 1400x1050 screen ;)
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb_ my server is currently running CentOS 5, I'm considering changing to Ubuntu Server because things just work in Ubuntu. Configuring repos and priorities in Yum just takes too much time. (and I can't get MySQL to work.)
<xinx> hehe
<xinx> im new with ubuntu :p
<FourX4Luvn> xinx: No worries :)
<chrisb_> @AtomicSpark   i will agree that ubuntu just works
<AtomicSpark> i've had ubuntu for maybe a month now. i'm impressed so far.
<AtomicSpark> it actully worked on my laptop.
<chrisb_> Does anyone know what kind of Radeon drivers ubuntu has?
<mjw-> chrisb_ what kind of radeon do you have
<AtomicSpark> mm i'm using the restricted drivers right now.
<FourX4Luvn> heh, AtomicSpark that's the same reason I converted.  Was the first distro I'd tried on my laptop that actually worked without a bunch of tweaking.
<nickrud> amazing, wasn't it. I was floored, installed, rebooted, everything but wireless Works for Me™
<AtomicSpark> havent gamed on it but it runs the Compiz packages well. :P
<xinx> do you mean by logout and login again is logout of the Terminal or logout of the system?
<PKdoR> is there a gui for 7z?
<FourX4Luvn> xinx: the system
<xinx> k
<xinx> brb ty
<nickrud> xinx: logout of the gui.
<mjw-> chrisb_ if you're in linux, paste the result of   lspci | grep -i vga
<FourX4Luvn> PKdoR: file roller has a plugin to support 7z
<chrisb_> @mjw-   ok, one moment, i'm in ubuntu now
<AtomicSpark> @PKdoR no. only 7z for linux is p7z which is command line only.
<Pkunk> you can always use wine if you want the GUI
<PKdoR> FourX4Luvn, how would I go about insalling his plugging?
<nickrud> AtomicSpark: fileroller will use p7zip if it's installed
<chrisb_> @mjw-  here's what i got:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 9505
<Pkunk> the 7z gui was pretty shitty the last time i used it though
<nickrud> AtomicSpark: or p7zip-full, I forget which
<bazhang> langugae Pkunk
<FourX4Luvn> PKdoR: What nickrud just said.. install p7zip and then fire up file-roller
<AtomicSpark> @nickrud p7zip-full and the rar option :) it will get you set right.
<mjw-> chrisb_ is this a new computer?
<chrisb_> @mjw-   yes, yes it is
<AtomicSpark> @nickrud rar is needed for all the people who keep loving it for some reason.
<nickrud> AtomicSpark: ug.
<mjw-> chrisb_ ah, you'll have to use the proprietary ati driver for sure then
<chrisb_> @mjw-    how would i go about doing that?
<FourX4Luvn> AtomicSpark: The rar love is from the windows world.  One of the best, halfway widely supported compression algorithms
<AtomicSpark> @ FourX7Luvn I push 7z as much as I can in the windows world. ;)
<chrisb_> @mjw-    my graphics are ok, except a certain points when ubuntu is loading, and i don't have 3D acceleration
<FourX4Luvn> AtomicSpark: Push bzip2 instead :)
 * nickrud thinks rar ~= pirated 
<FourX4Luvn> AtomicSpark: Even better than 7z for compression ratios
<ElMasInexpertos> hi all! I have just intalled Ubuntu 7.10 on a laptop, but the Operating system does not have all the drivers for the hardware (the scren or video card, for example). How can I say to system that it must search new drivers on line?
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb_ you might have it if you install xgl i needed that package to get it to work.
<FourX4Luvn> AtomicSpark: And of course, it's more widely supported for us ;-)
<mjw-> chrisb_ yeah, you'll need the so-called 'fglrx' driver to get that going - were you prompted by the restricted drivers manager?
<bazhang> ElMasInexpertos: what card
<AtomicSpark> @FourX4Luvn well I use it now. :P
<amenado> ElMasInexpertos-> you did not try the liveCD first to see how it looks and feel?
<rkj> hello, I have a question - I have an ubuntu 7.10 system that I use with gnome.  A week ago somebody suggested I install the kde-desktop package and then I could use either one by just selecting an option at login.  I did that and discovered I really like kde; but when I went back to gnome, all my desktop icons had disappeared, and my keyboard didn't work. A system reboot fixed it, but I'm wondering if any of you wizards might know why.
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb_ read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<chrisb_> @mjw-    no
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb_ then use synaptic package manager to find xserver-xgl just search for xgl and you'll find it
<bazhang> rkj you mean the kubuntu-desktop package?
<ElMasInexpertos> Yes amenado, I tried it, but I was thinking that maybe I could upgrade the hardware after the installation
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb_ logout and log in and everything should work.
<rkj> bazhang yes, from synaptic package manager
<mjw-> chrisb_ you may want to hunt around the ubuntu forums...you'd have to install the ATI driver from their website to get acceleration going for sure.
<rkj> bazhang it changed my splash page to say kubuntu
<bazhang> rkj what splash screen loads kubuntu?
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb_ restricted driver @ xgl package will get 3d acceleration working for you
<amenado> ElMasInexpertos-> you can try to upgrade, just do  apt-get upgrade
<EchoBinary> is there a how-to on installing xen as a Dom0 on a ubuntu (xubuntu)  desktop environment? all the tutorials assume a server environment...
<EchoBinary> ..that i have found, anywyas
<mjw-> AtomicSpark his card is so recent the restricted driver manager's version of it may even be too old - he wasn't prompted by it
<chrisb_> @AtomicSpark   i have the restricted driver program loaded already, just not the xgl package
<nickrud> chrisb_: if you have to use the driver from the ati wesite (that is, if AtomicSpark's advice doesn't work because it's a really new card) http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide is good
<rkj> bazhang I get the same splash screen either way, but it's probably not important
<chrisb_> @nickrud  thanks
<AtomicSpark> @echobinary i recommend  KVM/QEMU for client messingsaround with virtual machines
<bazhang> rkj you want pure gnome, pure kde or a mix of both using some apps from each
<AtomicSpark> @echobinary https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM it will be installed by default in next release of ubuntu
<EchoBinary> AtomicSpark: what makes it more advisable than Xen?
<ElMasInexpertos> amenado: I did it and nothing changed
<AtomicSpark> @ EchoBinary Xen and VMware are hypervisors. they take over your host os and run everything on top of it. KVM is included in the linux binary and gives direct access to the hardware. it lets your guest os control resources of the VM
<mjw-> chrisb_ ah, in that case, the xgl-server package would help
<amenado> ElMasInexpertos-> nothing changed? nothing was downloaded?
<eltux> does anyone know a way to have side button functionality on their mouse in Ubuntu?
<AtomicSpark> @chrisb_ it's xserver-xgl, i just checked :D
<eltux> i miss it
<jordan> can i add the server features to the desktop version?
<amenado> jordan yes, which feature are you after to serve?
<AtomicSpark> @ jordan. yes. just add the packages you want via the synaptic package manager.
<nickrud> chrisb_: before you install the xserver-xgl, run   fglrxinfo  and make sure it's using the ati 8.37.6 driver , and run  glxinfo | grep direct to make sure you have direct rendering
<bazhang> jordan you mean have a server but with a gui?
<ElMasInexpertos> amenado: There were many files downloaded, but the drivers were not updated....
<EchoBinary> AtomicSpark: is there a performance difference?
<chrisb_> @nickrud ok
<nickrud> jordan: absolutely
<jordan> no. i mean have a gui with server features
<FourX4Luvn> eltux: do a search for zaxismapping on google.  Lots of information out there to help you.
<rkj> bazhang I guess I could choose one or the other and stick with it, but it would be nice to just be able to switch back and forth
<chrisb_> @AtomicSpark  i found the ATI drivers package  (xgl)
<amenado> ElMasInexpertos-> maybe it have, which directory where you looking at for the drivers?
<jordan> i have ubuntu desktop installed and i want to add the server features on top of it
<eltux> FourX4Luvin: I have btnx installed for my mouse but it aint working quite right
<bazhang> rkj so you want a pure gnome and a pure kde side by side, or like the mix
<AtomicSpark> @ echobinary kvm is relatively new. i am not sure which is "faster" now. I never used Xen since KVM is preferred by ubuntu.
<Snurglewozzle> Question: I'm having big problems after trying Xubuntu (bad idea) and then trying to remove it and return to "straight" Ubuntu.  Can I simply reinsall Ubuntu and NOT lose 30gb or so worth of movie files I've copied onto this server?
<jordan> like apache and stuff
<nickrud> jordan: I run apache, mysql, ssh server on my laptop
<rkj> bazhang there are definitely some nice apps that come with kde and I now have access to them in gnome
<ElMasInexpertos> amenado: I just used apt-get upgrade and also I reboot the system...
<ElMasInexpertos> I did not do more
<eltux> FourX4Luvn: I have an MX Revolution and it seems like I've been down this road before
<FourX4Luvn> jordan: 'sudo apt-get install apache2
<AtomicSpark> @ echobinary here is a random performance thing i found. of course i never trust these things. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=623&num=1
<Smegzor> I set Nautilus to preview sounds, but it only ever did that when my Ubuntu was new.  Why would that feature not work anymore?
<NemesisD> anyone happen to know what the ubuntu background manager does with wallpapers? does it copy them somewhere? is there some sort of flat file that stores their settings?
<Zeddie> Snurglewozzle: have you got your media files on another partition?
<tanath> when i click the show desktop button with compiz running, it shunts the windows out of the way instead of minimizing them. how do i fix that?
<Snurglewozzle> Zeddie: no
<AtomicSpark> @ echobinary here is a comparison http://www.gridvm.org/xen-vs-kvm.html
<Zeddie> Snurglewozzle: if you don't then you might want to look into splitting your existing partition :)
<bazhang> tanath in the ccsm plugins
<Snurglewozzle> GOOD idea, zeddie
<tanath> bazhang, i've been looking
<nickrud> NemesisD: it creates and tracks pointers to the files, it doesn't copy them anywhere. If you move the picture, the wallpaper handler won't be able to find it
<notyeta> i met the problem again, should i set the /home to extend part or primary part?
<amenado> ElMasInexpertos-> which driver are you looking for exactly?
<Zeddie> Snurglewozzle: i think it's parted that does it but I could be wrong :)
<NemesisD> nickrud, well thats silly...
<bazhang> tanath they disappear? completely gone?
<amenado> notyeta  it does not matter, your choice
<FourX4Luvn> eltux: Perhaps look here then?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2727025
<Snurglewozzle> I just wish I could do a "repair" installation of ubuntu...  isn't that possible?
<nickrud> notyeta: you create an extended, then a logical inside the extended. That's the one that would be /home
<ElMasInexpertos> amenado: wifi card (i'm searching the exact name of it)
<AtomicSpark> man ubuntu 8.04 alpha 4 takes forever to install in kvm
<tanath> bazhang, i have most effects and stuff turned off. i can't find what's doing this. i haven't enabled it deliberately, and it didn't always do this
<Zeddie> Snurglewozzle: hmm good question
<nickrud> NemesisD: not really, it allows you to use pictures from anywhere almost
<tanath> bazhang, it just pushes them off the screen
<notyeta> that's say the /home should be extended part?
<eltux> FourX4Luvn: I already have it and I'm lost with it
<amenado> ElMasInexpertos-> did it work while on the liveCD ?
<Zeddie> Snurglewozzle: kinda like a dist-upgrade?
<Smegzor> hmm..  maybe it was kde that had that feature?  oh well..
<Snurglewozzle> yeah
<bazhang> tanath still not clear on what the issue is--they windows are gone and closed, or just cant locate them
<nickrud> notyeta: it would be the logical partition. Create an exented, then a logical.
<sin|g|_> \join #programming
<Zeddie> I'm not quite sure how you'd do that across branches
<NemesisD> i guess
<jordan> ty
<Snurglewozzle> You know, just fix the startup problems
<FourX4Luvn> eltux: Ok, well I'm afraid I can't help you then.  I don't have side buttons anymore even.  (My mouse died! *sniff*)
<Snurglewozzle> I can't get past the initial screens without hitting "OK"
<notyeta> okay
<nickrud> notyeta: the extended partition is a trick to let you have more than 4 partitions
<Snurglewozzle> man, DO NOT install xubuntu, by the way. impossible to get back out of it without major problems.
<Snurglewozzle> no exec line in the session file
<notyeta> if i create another part such as /work, should i set it to extended?
<nickrud> !mouse | eltux
<ubotu> eltux: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<eltux> FourX4Luvn: Yeah, its a feature I can't live without, sorry to hear about your mouse man. Thanks for your help
<Snurglewozzle> no exec line in the session file: xcfe 4
<tanath> bazhang, the issue is, they windows should be minimized. it causes issues sometimes... i don't want it to move them, i want it to revert to the original behaviour of minimizing them
<Snurglewozzle> how can I find the session file to remove that line from?
<bazhang> tanath so you want non-compiz behaviour with compiz?
<AtomicSpark> @ Snurglewozzle Ironic. The guy who pushed me to linux swares by KDE.
<tanath> bazhang, i've had a couple minor issues because of it
<amenado> notyeta  it does not matter, your choice
<eltux> nickrud: been down that road, its a MX Revolution, already have btnx installed but not too sure how to configure it. Lost right now :D
<notyeta> okay, thanks a lot.
<bazhang> tanath what issues--this sounds more of an annoyance than anything
<ElMasInexpertos> amenado: no, I didn't but i imagine it can be downloaded and installed from here. it's: AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<nickrud> eltux: ah, one of those. I haven't played with it, don't have one
<Snurglewozzle> kde might be ok, but xubuntu doesn't install cleanly on top of ubuntu
<tanath> bazhang, uh, AFAICT every effect has been customizable or easily disabled in compiz. i just can't find this one
<eltux> nickrud: I'm totally lost xD
<Snurglewozzle> how can I find the session file to remove a trouble-making line?
<Snurglewozzle> the error I get on startup is: "no exec line in the session file"
<FourX4Luvn> eltux: Another thought.. dunno if it would work for you or not.. The side buttons only work in firefox even when they do work, isn't that right?
<bazhang> tanath what is the effect; I will try it
<Snurglewozzle> no exec line in the session file: xfce 4
<tanath> bazhang, it was more of an annoyance. but do you know how to change this behaviour or not?
<nickrud> Snurglewozzle: it's probably in ~/.xfce4 (?)
<tanath> bazhang, click the show desktop button
<nickrud> Snurglewozzle: that's a directory, look for the session file in there
<eltux> nickrud: they don't work at all, I would be happy with basic firefox useage
<Snurglewozzle> hmm
<bazhang> tanath I just offered to try it; you dont want help after all?
<jimmygoon> So if I want the global_menu like the mac menu hack... do I want the code loaded from google_code repos? or should I actually follow the ubuntu wiki?
<rainwalker> tanath: what are you trying to do?
<amenado> ElMasInexpertos-> look around /lib/modules/`uname -r`/
<AtomicSpark> @Snurglewozzle: Do you think KDE didn't install properly? Did you log into a KDE session?
<Snurglewozzle> and what do I do -- remove the session file altogether?
<Snurglewozzle> I'm trying to boot into gnome now so why is taht xfce4 even in there?
<tanath> rainwalker, when clicking show desktop with compiz, it has started to shunt the windows off the screen instead of minimizing them. i want to return it to the original behaviour
<nickrud> Snurglewozzle: on the gui login screen, select options->session
<FourX4Luvn> eltux: You could install mouse gesture firefox extension.. it supports something called 'button rocking' or somesuch.. You can go back by clicking right mouse button, left mouse button in quick succession... reverse the procedure for going forward.
<AtomicSpark> @snugglewozzel i have compiz enabled w/ xserver-xgl it has a custom login session
<rainwalker> tanath: I think that's the default compiz behavior
<Snurglewozzle> hmm...  it's set to auto login
<tanath> rainwalker, wasn't before, but regardless. how do i fix it?
<nickrud> Snurglewozzle: there's your problem :)
<bazhang> heh
<FourX4Luvn> eltux: Not exactly what you want, but a little better than nothing.. It's what I settled on until I get money for another mouse with side buttons
<eltux> FourX4Luvn: Kinda like in Opera, Hrm I'll look into it
<Snurglewozzle> amoticspark: I installed xubuntu and then tried to uninstall it and now when I boot, I get the error described above and gnome default desktop launches
<jack-desktop> snkmad, how do you get out of fullscreen mode in virtualbox?
<nickrud> FourX4Luvn: that sounds like a seriously geeky hack
<rainwalker> tanath: you mean it didn't do that before when using compiz? or when using metacity?
<tanath> rainwalker, never used to before in compiz. metacity doesn't do that
<FourX4Luvn> eltux: Yes.. exactly.  it also has mouse gestures, invoked with the right mouse button.. supports a ton of actions.. closing window, opening new one, reloading.. etc. etc.
<Snurglewozzle> what's my problem, nickrud?
<tanath> *that
<kLownish> can anyone help with some nfs issues?
<AtomicSpark> is there a official irc server url? i'm using irc.ubuntu.com.. it would be nice to have a server with only official rooms.
<FourX4Luvn> nickrud: Hey.. I didn't write it.. I just think it's a good extension  heh ;-)
<bazhang> rainwalker: tanath needs to specify the precise plugins he is using before we can resolve this
<nickrud> Snurglewozzle: the login manager is trying to start the desktop you last used, which was xfce4. But, xfce4 is gone.  Log out, and at the gui options->session->gnome
<tanath> bazhang, ok, gimme a min
<Snurglewozzle> ah, nickrud
<Snurglewozzle> good thought -- I just need to re-enable login
<rainwalker> tanath: ah...well I never actually noticed that it did it differently, but I don't really use the show desktop thing much. I'll look around some and let you know if I figure anything out
<nickrud> Snurglewozzle: just logging out should get you to the login iirc
<jscinoz> Can it be confirmed that opengl performance with 8 series nvidia cards is currently lacking due to bad drivers (on all platforms, not just Linux)
<kLownish> im attempting to mount my western digital netcenter, and everytime i try, i get a permission denied..
<MrPiracy> nickrud: do you have any idea of how i could manually adjust my keyboard layout to use ç instead of ć when i type ' + c?
<tanath> bazhang, rainwalker aha, i found it. not sure how i missed it: the show desktop plugin
<bazhang> jscinoz: many complaints, esp with the 8800
<JohnRobert> is anyone aware of a bug with wine on ubuntu resulting in no sound? I've got a fresh install of ubuntu 7.10, all sound works apart from in wine (winecfg sound test only seems to work on oss too)
<FourX4Luvn> kLownish: Try running mount as root?  'sudo mount /dev/whatever /mount/point'
<tanath> bazhang, i feel silly now. i looked through them twice, but missed it both times
<nickrud> MrPiracy: not a clue, I'm a clueless english only user, never needed any language settings
<rainwalker> tanath: yeah I already looked, it doesn't let you change how it hides the windows
<JohnRobert> I'm thinking it's something to do with this new pulseaudio thing
<bazhang> tanath haha nice work finding them
<Snurglewozzle> trying now, nickrud...  wish me luck!
<tanath> rainwalker, just turn it off :)
<MrPiracy> nickrud: ok, thx
<rainwalker> tanath: ah! hadn't thought of that
<jscinoz> bazhang, im using an 8400M GS (not the best, but its decent) and it struggles to run sauerbraten at more than 10fps
<killux> hey, how do you resize the gnome-panel width?
<tanath> rainwalker, i have most plugins off. many are unstable
<Snurglewozzle> I think it's working, nickrud!
<tanath> rainwalker, or useless to me
<jscinoz> bazhang, of all the games i've tried, urbanterror (which i'm trying to get into hardy+1) runs the best at 125fps.
<ctex> killux - Right click, properties I think
<kLownish> i tried.  sudo mount -t nfs -o rw 192.168.2.3:/shares/Main/mp3 /media/mp3
 * Snurglewozzle beats chest, howls into the night sky.
<tanath> rainwalker, so i'm used to turning them off :P
<nickrud> killux: you got two choices: full width, and the width of the icons. Right click, properties
<bazhang> jscinoz: the restricted drivers manager installed those cards or done manually from the site or 0ther (envy etc)
<kLownish> and it keeps giving me the same error.
<tanath> bazhang, rainwalker, thanks guys
<jscinoz> bazhang, yes im using the driver providded by envy (much newer than the one in repo, and it seems faster)
<nickrud> Snurglewozzle: good on ya!
<Snurglewozzle> nickrud: I am now doing a full reboot (after changing login info) -- keep your fingers crossed
<FourX4Luvn> kLownish: Oh!  it's a remote mount.  Have you checked your NFS exports on the host computer?
<Snurglewozzle> this will save me a LOT of hassle
<killux> nickrud, when i choose it in properties it expands the length of the panel, not the width
<FourX4Luvn> kLownish: /etc/exports /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny
<rainwalker> ahhh crap...how do you run a command in a terminal so that you can close the terminal and it will keep running?
<nickrud> killux: by width, I mean screen width
<bazhang> jscinoz: you do know this channel's thinking about that script I presume ;]
<kLownish> fourX4luvn, its not a 'remote computer' its a network storage device.
<PKdoR> what the difference between xarchive and xachiver?
<nickrud> killux: oh, you mean height :)
<amenado> kLownish-> also check no_root_squash from the nfs server
<killux> nickrud, me too, i want the panel to expand across the screen more than it is
<bazhang> the letter 'r'
<killux> but not all the way
<nickrud> killux: two choices only
<FourX4Luvn> kLownish: Ahh.. Ok.. sorry I missed that if you said that already.  Well, does the NAS have a web admin or something like that, where you can control who has access to it?
<Snurglewozzle> It worked, nickrud!  IT WORKED!  YES!
<jscinoz> bazhang yes, i know, but the method by which i install the driver is mostly irrelevant now, the fact is, no matter which driver version, no matter how i install (apt-get, envy or nvidia package) my 3d performance is far to low for this hardware :(
<harrumph> anybody know why parallels doesn't like the 7.10 cd?  installer just prompts to insert a cd, it's in there.  did i burn the right iso?
<rainwalker> emerald just died on me...and for some reason now pressing alt + F2 won't bring up the run dialog...help?
 * Snurglewozzle carries nickrud around #ubuntu, hooting and hollering, clapping and laughing
<FY1> hello, I am trying to connect to my windows computer via ubuntu. ubuntu picks up the workgroup and the desktop (windows computer), but just loads
<FY1> any ideas on how to get that working?
<killux> nickrud?
<FY1> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kLownish> FourX4Luvn, it has a webadmin, but all it allows is nfs, or CIFS
<linxuz3r> when is hardy heron gonna be released?
<bazhang> jscinoz: that is odd; I have the 7300 and it runs fps games quite well
<mjw-> !hardy > linxuz3r
<AtomicSpark> @FY1: what are you trying to do? connect to a share?
<nickrud> killux: that's just the way the panel works, either full width of the screen, or just big enough to hold all the contents. No fine control
<FourX4Luvn> klownish1: Ok.. it doesn't offer an access control?
<FY1> AtomicSpark: access the public folder on the computer
<klownish> FourX4Luvn: no, not at all.
<FourX4Luvn> klownish: For the NFS portion
<jscinoz> bazhang, can you install sauerbraten from the official repos, and tell me what framerate you get?
<killux> nickrud ok
<amenado> whoa.. install  ubuntu-desktop  reinstall 384MB  including openoffice
<Snurglewozzle> harrumph: I have a weird suggestion for you.  Something similar happened to me on the PC.  I burned a 7.10 DVD instead of CD and it worked.  Don't ask me why.
<jscinoz> bazhang, i believe its quite small
<FY1> but I get Sorry, could not display all the contents.......
<Dr_willis> FY1,    You want Ubuntu to access a public share on the windows box? or windws tp access the ubuntu box?
<jscinoz> bazhang, around 210mb
<ElMasInexpertos> bazhang: sorry, i've just seen your message, it's a AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<killux> nickrud i am also using awn, i like it but i dont like how the windows can go below it
<bazhang> jscinoz: what command would I use to check the fps?
<FY1> dr_willis, first option
<rainwalker> bazhang do you know what I should do?
<ElMasInexpertos> :)
<FourX4Luvn> klownish: Wow.. I would of thought they all would have some sort of ACL for security purposes.  Afraid I have no idea then, sorry.
<killux> does anyone know a way if that can change
<jscinoz> bazhang, shown by default at bottom right corner
<bazhang> rainwalker: sorry missed your question
<Snurglewozzle> I burned two or three 7.10 CDs but the friggin' computer refused to recognize them even though it DID recognize other CDs.  For some reason it allowed to be booted up by the DVD instead
<nickrud> killux: yeah, it's still a work in progress. I set it to autohide, it kinda counters that behavior
<AtomicSpark> FY1: Go to Places > Connect to server. Change to windows share. Add computer IP for server. share name for share. click OK.
<zelrikriando> hi nickrud
<bazhang> jscinoz: just a moment--sauerbraten right?
<FY1> AtomicSpark: I will try that, thanks :)
<killux> nickrud, awn is being developed actively?
<nickrud> zelrikriando: how's the desktop? Found anything to do with it yet :)
<jscinoz> bazhang yes, it should also install package sauerbraten-data
<AtomicSpark> @Fy1 wait i forgot. dont forget the user name or it will try to use your ubuntu user!
<harrumph> thx snurglewozzle
<nickrud> killux: I do believe so
<zelrikriando> ?
<FourX4Luvn> klownish: Wait.. that could be it.. Is it being exported as CIFS and not NFS perhaps?  have you tried to smbmount it?
<harrumph> trying that
<AtomicSpark> @FY1 it will prompt for password when you open the folder on desktop or in places
<rainwalker> bazhang: emerald just died on me, and I need to restart it, I don't know how to run it from the terminal in a way that I can close the terminal and have it keep running, and for some reason my run dialog box doesn't show up with alt + F2
<klownish> FourX4Luvn: it gives me the option for both
<nickrud> zelrikriando: hm, might have mixed you up with someone else. I thought you said you were bored, everything was working
<AtomicSpark> SSH FTW
<chrisn> hi
<klownish> FourX4Luvn: both of them are checked at the moment
<mjw-> rainwalker emerald &
<nickrud> rainwalker: alt-f2  emerald
<ctex> whoa..You can use the classic dvorak keyboard layout in ubuntu...
<FourX4Luvn> klownish: Just for giggles, try to SMB mount it then.  Perhaps it uses some screwed up NFS protocol
<chrisn> has anyone else had problems with flash completely freezing their system?
<FY1> AtomicSpark: what do I put as share? the host name?
<rainwalker> nickrud: alt + f2 isn't bringing up the run dialog
<chrisn> ctrl-alt backspace doesn't even work
<mjw-> FY1 the share name is something you specify on the windows machine
<killux> nickrud do you know of anyway to just remove the last gnome panel
<ctex> rainwalker - Are you sure you have the "f-lock" active if you have the Microsoft keyboard?
<rainwalker> mjw-: it doesn't work
<bazhang> rainwalker: what about the gui run command in the menu?
<killux> i dont even need it
<AtomicSpark> @FY1 no the share name. so like in windows you had \\computer\share put the ip address of computer as the server and the share as the share name!
<mjw-> rainwalker define it doesn't work?
<nickrud> rainwalker: hm, then in the terminal type   emerald &  ; disown <tab>  <-- press tab
<AtomicSpark> @FY1 i say ip address because computer name might now work
<rainwalker> bazhang: that's what I'm talking about, it won't come up
<FY1> AtomicSpark: I got it to work without including a share name... thanks for your help :)
<bazhang> jscinoz: installing will take a few...
<FY1> I used the IP of it
<FY1> thanks again
<jscinoz> bazhang, sure i've got time to wait :P
<klownish> FourX4Luvn: im kinda new to all this, mind giving me a quick runthrew of smb?
<ctex> rainwalker - Do you have "f-lock" on your keyboard?
<AtomicSpark> @FY1 you can also go to Places > Network and browse :P but i'm not sure that would work well with authentication.
<rainwalker> ctex: I have the fn key, but I don't know what lock you're talking about
<bazhang> rainwalker: otherwise append the ampersand to the back of the command
<eltux> FourX4Luvn: YAY I GOT BTNX WORKIN! hehe
<FourX4Luvn> klownish: Hrm.. have to give me a minute then.. I dont' recall how to smbmount for sure
<FY1> yeah, it didn't work too well :D... it would just timeout/load forever
<FourX4Luvn> eltux: Congrats!  :)
<rainwalker> nickrud, after pressing tab what do I do?
<eltux> FourX4Luvn: I feel smart now hahah
<chrisn> gah this is driving me nuts
<mjw-> rainwalker using the ampersand (&) should keep the process running - even if the xterm is closed
<AtomicSpark> FY1: lawl I can only see two computers on my network in that. fail.
<Snurglewozzle> what is it chrisn
<nickrud> rainwalker: you should see %emerald  , hit enter. Then you can close the terminal
<rainwalker> mjw-: it doesn't...it's gnome-terminal, if that matters
<Dr_willis> close the xterm with the 'exit' comand rainwalker  DONT just hit the close button
<bazhang> chrisn what is your issue--what are you trying to do
<AtomicSpark> linux NFS is so much better.
<AtomicSpark> even windows to windows fails a lot. :|
<AtomicSpark> SSH pawns all though.
<mjw-> rainwalker maybe xfce4-terminal behaves differently...? I could swear i start commands in xterm all the time with & and close them and they keep running
<FourX4Luvn> klownish: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-remote-windows-partition-windows-share-under-linux.html
<rainwalker> Dr_willis: THANK YOU! that's what I was doing wrong
<Dr_willis> rainwalker,  :)
<Dr_willis> rainwalker,  common mistake.
<chrisn> When I view flash websites in any browser, my whole computer freezes
<rainwalker> mjw-: apparently I have to use the "exit" command to close it
<chrisn> I am forced to do a hard reset
<mjw-> rainwalker ah....yeah, i always use exit...probably why I've not encountered that problem :)
<bazhang> chrisn just the one window or several tabs
<BaconBits> kill/9?
<rainwalker> nickrud: I have it fixed now, but what you were saying still didn't work...%emerald never showed up
<chrisn> bazhang: both
<AtomicSpark> mounting shares seems iffy. i would just stick with adding the share to your places :\
<BaconBits> GENTOO GENTOO GENTOO GENTOO.
<rainwalker> wow, it's crazy how ugly my desktop looks without shadows...
<FourX4Luvn> rainwalker: ctrl+d at the prompt works too, and saves you some keystrokes :)
<BaconBits> GENTOO GENTOO GENTOO GENTOO.
<mjw-> !ot > BaconBits
<bazhang> chrisn you have the newest non-free flash plugin?
<BaconBits> ghello
<chrisn> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> BaconBits: #gentoo ;]
<BaconBits> Gentoo is just plain better than ubuntu
<nickrud> rainwalker: hm, I do that here regularly. Once for a very important thing I backgrounded and pressed the wrong window's close button.
<AtomicSpark> ... need a "do not let stupid user close window" option
<bazhang> chrisn when installed
<mjw-> chrisn you haven't installed gnash have you?
<FourX4Luvn> lol AtomicSpark
<chrisn> bazhang: no
<bazhang> BaconBits: not a lucky place to say that
<chrisn> bazhang: I even tried unistalling and installing the plugin straight from adobe
<BaconBits> bazhang: yes it is.
<bazhang> chrisn when did you install it
<chrisn> mjw-:  no
<bazhang> BaconBits: stop
<BaconBits> why?
<chrisn> bazhang: a few hours ago
<bazhang> BaconBits: last warning
<AtomicSpark> question: is there a purpose to the different color names of chat users? I am guessing big bold guy is a mod or something.
<FourX4Luvn> klownish: Did you get my link?  Did it work?  Are ya dead?
<BaconBits> BAN ME PENIS, GO GENTOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BaconBits> gentoo\
<BaconBits> gentoo
<BaconBits> gentoo
<bazhang> !ops | BaconBits
<ubotu> BaconBits: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Dr_willis> Spoken with the average IQ of a gentoo addict. :)
<Dr_willis> well not really...
<bazhang> wow too late sorry
<harrumph> anybody know why parallels doesn't like the 7.10 cd?  installer just prompts to insert a cd, it's in there, filetree's written on it.  did i burn the right iso?
<AtomicSpark> lol @ gentoo
<mjw-> aw, i kind of liked the ban but no kick. kind of like watching someone stew in their own juices
<AtomicSpark> hmm. is there a list of the commands?
<chrisn> bazhang: any ideas on what I should do?
<bazhang> harrumph: what speed did you burn it at what media did you use, does the cd boot ok not with parallels
<Nuke_> whats the channel for hardy
<FourX4Luvn> mjw-: Yes.. the size 12 boot in the rear was sorely needed.. quite a let down
<elkbuntu> mjw-, this way he cant get the thrills of someone going 'lol @ gentoo'
<bazhang> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Nuke_> thanks
<AtomicSpark> wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC
<bazhang> np
<jscinoz> is copying a ttf font to fonts:// sufficent to install it? or must something else be done
<AtomicSpark> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC
<klownish> FourX4Luvn: its telling me incorrect fs type.
<FourX4Luvn> klownish: Did you try smbfs or cifs?
<AtomicSpark> hardy seems like a good update. i am excited. :D i am installing a vm of alpha 4 now
<klownish> cifs.
<ctex> why is there competition between linux distros? They are all free...
<FourX4Luvn> klownish: Try smbfs
<bazhang> jscinoz: I always just install via apt-get; did you mean outside the repos? what fonts let me give it a shot as soon as I finish sauerbraten ;]
<chrisn> I think I am going to have to get rid of ubuntu
<chrisn> these hard resets are getting annoying
<harrumph> bazhang: 1) 24x 2) taiyo uden i think and 3) im gonna find out as soon as this xp box finishes backup
<chrisn> :'(
<bazhang> ctex not really ontopic here but just personal preference
<killux> how do you set ubuntu's desktop panels and everything back to default?
<DaZ> ctex: SLED of RHEL aren't free :F
<fismoll8> hello everyone. I'm trying to enable sound when I rdesktop from ubuntu gutsy to my remote windows xp computer. any ideas?
<bazhang> harrumph: taiyo uden are known to be troublesome from some accounts
<rainwalker> chrisn: what's wrong?
<supersako> i am contemplating installing ubuntu on my laptop.. #1 is 20gb /, rest for /home a good partition scheme for ubuntu.. #2 can ubuntu be upgrade to future versions without having to reinstall the whole thing (ex. feisty -> gutsy)
<FourX4Luvn> klownish: smbfs is deprecated on Linux.. but the NAS may still use that type.
<yu> hi
<mjw-> !upgrade > supersako
<mjw-> supersako the short answer is yes though
<rainwalker> supersako: yes, upgrade all you want, but I find that fresh installs are better for me (clear out all my junk)
<AtomicSpark> DaZ + Ctex, I'd use CentOS if you want RedHat. It's the same thing with the logos and such removed.
<jscinoz> bazhang, just a few various ones im trying to test
<chrisn> rainwalker: for some reason flash is causing xorg to crash
<bazhang> supersako 20GB for / ? seems a bit excessive--if you have a seperate home partition then you can do a fresh install from cd otherwise just upgrade via the net
<chrisn> rainwalker: I cant figure it out... it is really driving me up the wall
<AtomicSpark> !search Hardy
<ubotu> Found: ebox, hardy, heron, queue, ubuntu+1, installhardy, 8.04, final
<AtomicSpark> !factoid hardy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about factoid hardy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fismoll8> !rdesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AtomicSpark> :|
<FourX4Luvn> supersako: You asked those two questions in here a couple hours ago and you were answered.  If you won't listen to the answers you're given, I suggest you quit asking in the first place.
<duyanh> auduyanh
<rainwalker> chrisn: bleh I hate flash...
<DaZ> AtomicSpark: indeed, but it doesn't change the fact thah not all distros are free :F
 * Symmetria makes note to self, never attempt to rsync data off the net with it saving to an NFS mount, it is a sure way to get linux to twist its panties in a knot
<klownish> FourX4Luvn: its giving me the same error
<chrisn> rainwalker: yeah
<ctex> DaZ, fine, MOST distros are free :P
<supersako> Four i know i apologize, but i had to leave after i asked it and it is off my screen now :(
<FourX4Luvn> klownish: Ok.. What is the make and model of the NAS?
<bazhang> ctex really offtopic here
<AtomicSpark> DaZ: CentOS is free. Ubuntu is free. I ran out of useful distros.
<klownish> WD-NetCenter 160gig
<DaZ> AtomicSpark: ArchLinux :x
<ctex> bashang - sry, I get passionate :(
<klownish> Firmware:  	 1.1.0.0003
<Symmetria> klownish NAS as in iscsi?
<bazhang> join #ubuntu-offtopic then ctex ;]
<AtomicSpark> lol. okay i give up. how do i point my sentance at someone? like how do you make your name bold and show name:?
<klownish> iscsi?
<ctex> bazhang, thanks, didn't know about that
<rainwalker> AtomicSpark: you type their nick and then what you want to say to them
<FourX4Luvn> supersako: Ok.. Well, yes you can upgrade it as much as you want.. though it's not recommended to upgrade between major version changes (eg. 6.10 -> 7.10)  It works, but it's not always flawless.
<chrisn> how do you uninstall the flash plugin from adobe?
<bazhang> AtomicSpark: tab completion type first three or so letters then hit tab
<Symmetria> heh, whats the communication mechanism between the NAS and the box you are using it on?
<FourX4Luvn> klownish: Ok.. brb
<AtomicSpark> bazhang: omg tab completion XD
<bazhang> jscinoz: trying sauerbraten now, just a moment
<nickrud> AtomicSpark: for you I type  Ato<tab>
<jimmygoon> What is a udeb?
<klownish> Symmetria: its connected to my router, via cat5 ;/
<AtomicSpark> thanks. i was typing users by hand :|
<klownish> if thats what ur asking.
<Symmetria> ok, so its either an NFS system or an iSCSI system
<nickrud> jimmygoon: a micro deb, used during installation
<killux> how do you set ubuntu's appearance back to its default?
<rainwalker> AtomicSpark: I did that for a couple of months before I found out about tab completion haha
 * Symmetria checks
<AtomicSpark> rainwalker: nice
<jimmygoon> nickrud, interesting.......
<rainwalker> killux: not sure, but let me know if you find out how
<klownish> Symmetria: how can i check?
<AtomicSpark> anyone install ubuntu on ps3 yet? is there a point?
<fdafdsa> How can I upgrade to kernel 2.6.24?
<harrumph> bazhang: yeah this cd is fine. this xp box picks it up.  anybody know why parallels doesn't like 7.10 cd?
<rainwalker> harrumph: parallels really isn't that great
<PKdoR> AtomicSpark: well yes and no
<rainwalker> fdafdsa: I think there's some force-version thing you can do with synaptic
<fdafdsa> rainwalker i'll look
<nickrud> fdafdsa: you'd have to compile it
<AtomicSpark> PKdoR: some of us are just bored :P still waiting for my Hardy install to finish.
<nickrud> !kernel | fdafdsa
<ubotu> fdafdsa: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<jscinoz> !envy > jscinoz
<PKdoR> AtomicSpark: it looks pretty and runs good it also give your PS3 prety much unlimited capabilities as a media player
<rainwalker> PKdoR: are you talking about ubuntu on the ps3?
<Symmetria> hrm, klownish that looks like CIFS, and errr at this point I must bow out, I've never worked with one of the cheaper NAS's under linux
<chrisn> gah I cant even check gmail
<PKdoR> rainwalker: yes
<AtomicSpark> PKdoR: I can't even get DVD's to work on ubuntu (too lazy to install vnc) :P
<elsha> hey guys, would the only reason 'wired connection' isnt showing up on the networking options be because it isnt recognising the network card?
<rainwalker> PKdoR: what do you mean it looks pretty? does it look any different than ubuntu? and how does it make such a great media player?
<klownish> Symmetria: it shows on the web admin it can use NFS and CIFS
<FY1> If I gpg something on 1 computer and goto decrypt it on another, will it work?
<bazhang> jscinoz: about 180 fps; sorry but that game rocks--got caught up in it for a minute ;]
<AtomicSpark> elsha: is enable networking checked when you right click on it?
<rainwalker> AtomicSpark: did you install libdvdcss?
<klownish> but thats all it allows, just a check box..no other configuring for either.
<bazhang> www.medibuntu.org for that AtomicSpark
<Symmetria> klownish, if its NFS then on the linux box apt-get nfs-common && mount -t nfs nasip:/ /mnt
<Symmetria> and see if it mounts on /mnt
<mjw-> elsha yes, basically
<fdafdsa> I have to get kernel 2.6.24 to install nvidia 169.09
<rainwalker> arg bazhang you beat me to it :P
<PKdoR> rainwalker: well not a GREAT meadi played but itsdefinitlly better then the stock PS3 as far as playing avi's and stuff
<Jangari> I changed the mount point of my data partition and everything's fine, except the database for rhythmbox is looking to the old mountpoint for all my music. Is there a way to find the database itself and globally change /home/data to /media/data in every entry?
<Symmetria> or mount -t nfs -o rw nasip:/ /mnt
<elsha> i dont remember there being an enable networking checkbox. i'm not in the same room as the computer so it's a bit difficult for me to go check
<rainwalker> PKdoR: how so?
<elsha> the only option that's coming up is modem connection
<supersako> FourXLuvn so for example 7.10 -> Edgy when its stable will be flawless right?
<mjw-> elsha the default ubuntu behavior is to enable any ethernet hardware it sees
<fismoll8> hello everyone. I'm trying to enable sound when I rdesktop from ubuntu gutsy to my remote windows xp computer. any ideas?
<Rael> I have a problem with cutting and pasting. this happened in both fedora and ubuntu(which I'm in now.) alot of times highlighting text to copy it, it won't stay highlighted. or right click copy does not save it to the clipboard, only file copy will work
<lalang> hi
<klownish> Symmetria: i tried sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.2.3:/shares/Main/mp3s /media/mp3 and it keeps telling me permission denied.
<lalang> am just open this site
<Jangari> elsha, is there a network cable connected?
<AtomicSpark> PKdoR: PS3 has great audio hardware. pawns my laptop.
<rainwalker> Rael: can you highlight text and middle-click to paste?
<elsha> jangari, yeah there is, network worked fine when windows was installed
<bazhang> Rael: from where are you cutting and pasting? the terminal?
<Rael> the terminal, irc, firefox etc. anywhere
<Jangari> is this on a desktop or a laptop?
<FourX4Luvn> klownish: Well, I found at least one person that had your problem after they upgraded to Gutsy.  So it may be an issue with Gutsy, though I can't find any other information about it.  The closest I found was this:  http://www.nomachetejuggling.com/2007/01/13/using-western-digital-netcenter-with-ubuntu-linux/
<elsha> desktop
<Rael> I don't have a middle button
<Rael> I have a scroll wheel I could press
<Jangari> self-installed network card?
<mjw-> Rael if your wheel is clickable, you have a middle button
<themoebius> how do i change the number of virtual desktops?
<rainwalker> Rael: scroll wheel = middle button
<PKdoR> AtomicSpark: I got o wait to get My PS3 back from repair
<Jangari> you might have to go and find a driver for it, but i wouldn't have a clue how to install it.
<Symmetria> klownish try and mount / on it to some other directory
<rainwalker> themoebius: in compiz or normal?
<bazhang> Rael: that is what you want to do then works for many scroll wheels
<Symmetria> they may have only exported the root of the drive
<anniku989> Hi
<elsha> not sure what you mean by that :) think it's a part of the motherboard
<themoebius> rainwalker: compiz
<Rael> ok
<Rael> cool
<Rael> but alot of times the text doees not stay highlighted
<AtomicSpark> PKdoR: I find the PS3 to be amazingly interesting. It's sopposed to have amazing hardware but it takes 3 freaking hours to format its harddrive. lol.
<chrisn> do you think upgrading my kernel will help?
<Rael> it goes away as soon as I release the button
<anniku989> someone let me know if their free, I'm having some troubles with grub
<rainwalker> themoebius: do you have ccsm installed?
<bazhang> ccsm general virtual horizontal desktops = 4 themoebius
<harrumph> rainwalker: would it make a difference if i burned the "alternate desktop cd" iso instead?
<Symmetria> but if its telling you permission denied then there has to be SOME nfs setup on that disk
<lalang> hello!what is this site?
<FourX4Luvn> anniku989: Just ask the question and if anyone is free and know how to help you, they'll answer :)
<lalang> can anyone tell?
<mjw-> !ubuntu > lalang
<bazhang> ubuntu support channel lalang
<klownish> Symmetria: if there is, i dont know how to find it.
<anniku989> alright lol
<themoebius> rainwalker: i have compiz fusion icon
<klownish> FourX4Luvn: thx for the help, i tried that page earlier, with no help.
<Symmetria> klownish www.googleisyourfriend.com
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> :)
<FourX4Luvn> klownish: Ok.. then I'm fresh out of ideas, sorry mate.
<klownish> Symmetria: www.ivebeenongoogleallnight.com :-P
 * elsha scratches her head thoughtfully
<Rael> I'm just plaing around with it..sometimes it highlights and stays. sometimes not
<rainwalker> harrumph: doubt it, it's just a different way of installing ubuntu (not graphical, all command line)
<FourX4Luvn> LOL
<lalang> and what is it pls?
<zelrikriando> eh this site does exist !!
<Symmetria> haha
<mjw-> lalang you will learn more from www.ubuntu.com than we could tell you here
<AtomicSpark> i wasnt following but here is compiz install info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<FourX4Luvn> Too bad it's not an actual site, klownish
<bazhang> lalang www.ubuntu.com will explain  this is not a chat channel
<Symmetria> klownish did you try mounting the /
<zelrikriando> and it looks good ! :p
<anniku989> I'm getting "Error 15" from grub when booting the pc, can't get to boot list of ubuntu/vista, so the only way around is using this live cd I'm currently on. This is on a single hdd with two partitions btw
<Symmetria> like I said
<AtomicSpark> need xserver-xgl package too
<klownish> Symmetria:  yeah i did, same error.
<jscinoz> bazhang, did sauerbraten finish installing yet?
<Symmetria> klownish as a matter of interest, are you on the same network subnet as that NAS?
<lalang> so do i need to go ubunto?
<rainwalker> themoebius: well I haven't used the fusion icon thing, only ccsm
<Dr_willis> lalang,  you are in #ubuntu now
<bazhang> anniku stage one grub loads then you get that message?
<klownish> Symmetria: im want to say yes, but ill doublecheck.
<lalang> ahhhhhhhhh
<bazhang> jscinoz: yup 180 fps or so
<anniku989> computer posts, then I get error
<lalang> then what will i do here to communicate friends
<jscinoz> bazhang, can your monitor output at 1280x800?
<anniku989> I dont' get to the point here I can choose what i wanna do
<bazhang> lalang: you wont this is not a chat channel
<jscinoz> bazhang, if so, try my exact command line ./sauer_client "$@" -w1280 -h800 -a4 -b24 -z24 -f3
<rainwalker> lalang: you can install ubuntu if you want, and this is the support channel for it
<jscinoz> bazhang and see what you get then
<bazhang> anniku989:  you get the message grub loading even?
<anniku989> oh, yes
<charlie> Is there a command to automatically fix permissons? mine are all messed up
<mjw-> bazhang doesn't that sound like a hard drive failure...?
<klownish> Symmetria: yes i am.
<FourX4Luvn> anniku989: What is the exact error you get?
<anniku989> oen sec
<bazhang> mjw-: not sure could be the mbr is missing or on another drive perhaps
<Symmetria> klownish then my last suggestion is go check western digital's website, there has to be a config utility to setup security on that thing
<jimmygoon> I can't login under ttys? I type 'j' and it registers a new line and just repeat GNU/Linux/Ubuntu Login: ______
<lalang> how to connect friends?
<anniku989> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u100/Anniku989/S6300118.jpg
<rainwalker> agg got distracted by a movie...who was I helping again?
<FourX4Luvn> Symmetria: According to what I could find about that drive.. it's simply a password is all they offer
<anniku989> theres a pic of the error message
<rainwalker> lalang: connect friends? with what?
<Symmetria> FourX4Luvn hrm, ohhhh
<Symmetria> in that case
<Symmetria> hold on
<MrObvious> FourX4Luvn: bazhang: I've been trying to help him; he's basically installed updates and the computer died (I think he said power outage) 90% through it and now he can't boot either OS.
<charlie> Is there a command to automatically fix permissons? mine are all messed up
<bazhang> lalang not here this is not a chat channel please go elsewhere for that
<anniku989> wth
<anniku989> It was error 15 before lol
<MrObvious> FourX4Luvn: bazhang: So now he's in the live cd and is stuck.
<anniku989> just noticed that in that pic
<rainwalker> charlie please don't ask multiple times, if someone knows the answer they will tell you
<MrObvious> anniku989: Did it work? lol
<FourX4Luvn> MrObvious: Oh.. Didn't see anyone helping.. sorry
<ryanw> anyone know why my laptop reboots everytime i shutdown while the cord is still plugged in? It will only completely shutdown if it is unplugged.
<MrObvious> FourX4Luvn: No you're fine. I'm stuck lol. Besides I was in another channel.
<bazhang> MrObvious: sorry to overstep ;]
<Symmetria> errr wait, nfs doesnt support a password option *hrm*, klownish can you either a.) browse to the drive with a webbrowser or b.) telnet to it?
<MrObvious> bazhang: No, please do. I'm stuck.
<FY1> !trackerd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trackerd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anniku989> Its error 15 though
<charlie> !repeat > sp219
<Symmetria> that password is probably for setup in some kind of admin interface, because nfs by standard does not support passwords
<rainwalker> MrObvious: what are you stuck with?
<charlie> !repeat > charlie
<MrObvious> rainwalker: Helping anniku989 with a Grub 15 error.
<AtomicSpark> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<klownish> Symmetria:  ill try
<Symmetria> !repeat Symmetria
<bazhang> rainwalker: haha anniku I believe not him
<charlie> !repeat | Symmetria
<ubotu> Symmetria: please see above
<FourX4Luvn> anniku989: Ok.. I assume this is a dual boot system, with Windows as the other OS?
<xeom> Anybody here have any lucky getting the latest version of warsow to run
<AtomicSpark> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<anniku989> Yes it is
<MrObvious> ! repeat charlie :p
<Symmetria> heh there ya go Charlie :)
<FY1> anyone have any idea why trackerd is taking up one of my processors?
<anniku989> I don't have the vista disk BTW
<FourX4Luvn> anniku989: XP?
<Symmetria> that actually redirected to me
<anniku989> vista
<anniku989> lol
<AtomicSpark> vista
<rainwalker> why is everyone using that repeat factoid repeatedly?
<FourX4Luvn> anniku989: Ok.. I'm not too familiar with vista.. is there a way to boot vista to a recovery console?
<Symmetria> AtomicSpark now you know how to get it to redirect to someone :)
<bazhang> botabuse
<FY1> !repeat > rainwalker
<anniku989> I can't get that far...
<AtomicSpark> the only reason i need it is for CS3
<Symmetria> pipe it :)
<AtomicSpark> mm dreamweaver
<FY1> !repeat -> FY1
<bazhang> Symmetria: with the pipe |
<roachmmflhyr> when i host (my old hostname) i get roachmmflhyr@okinawa:~$ host ubuntu-box
<roachmmflhyr> Host ubuntu-box not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<roachmmflhyr>   but when i host $HOSTNAME i always get SERVFAIL
<MrObvious> Ok guys seriously, stop playing with the bot before we call the chanops.
<rainwalker> FY1: I don't know, but I would recommend beagle over tracker
<anniku989> I post, and grub starts to load (so I can choose ubuntu or vista) and errors out before i can do anything
<FourX4Luvn> anniku989: You'll need the ... wait... You just said you don't have the CD
<AtomicSpark> bazhang: you mean it works like a terminal? no way! lol
<MrObvious> !enter | roachmmflhyr
<klownish> Symmetria: telnet refused connection, and no on the web browser.
<ubotu> roachmmflhyr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AtomicSpark> !enter
<Symmetria> klownish hold
<jbinder> Hi.
<FourX4Luvn> anniku989: I can fix it for you if you can get ahold of an XP or VIsta CD to boot from.
<FY1> also, does anyone know how to send a network message from an ubuntu computer to a vista computer?
<anniku989> I don't have the vista dvd that i can boot off of to recover
<xeom> Anybody here have any lucky getting the latest version of warsow to run
<AtomicSpark> FY1: what do you mean by a message?
<rainwalker> FY1: via IRC?
<FourX4Luvn> anniku989: Doesn't have to be the same CD that the computer came with.. just any CD
<anniku989> don't have
<Symmetria> ok, in that case the password has to be for SMB/CIFS
<bazhang> anniku989: where did you install the grub and was it vista first then ubuntu or the reverse
<FourX4Luvn> darn.. Ok...
 * FourX4Luvn scratches his head for a moment
<Dezine> Is it possible to hibernate my PC in Ubuntu?
<Symmetria> and I've never used CIFS so I cant help you past that, but I'd place money on the fact that you need to get CIFS installed on the linux box, and mount it with whatever that password is
<anniku989> vista first. I got a live cd, and booted up, hit install, and it worked fine (i'm assuming it installed grub with it)
<rainwalker> Dezine: System > Quit, and choose hibernate
<bazhang> dezine in theory yes
<jbinder> Does any of you know how to set the CPU do a certain clock speed? I know you can do it with the GNOME CPU frequency scaling monitor applet, but for some reason, that applet doesn't work for me. How can I make it use all 2.2GHz of my dual core CPU instead of only 800MHz per core?
<klownish> Symmetria: there is no password :X
<Dezine> When I choose quit it just logs out
<AtomicSpark> Dezine: yes. depends on hardware unfortunately.
<Dezine> doesn't ask what to do for some reason
<klownish> Symmetria:  the only password i have is for the web utility, none for the actual folder.
<echoz> any "easy" recommendations for this noob for wireless in ubuntu (gutsy gibbon)?
<anniku989> I've heard that just deleting/reinstalling grub may fix it, but i dunno how to do that
<MrObvious> jbinder: If you have an Intel chip turn off Speedstep, C1E, etc., or AMD turn off Cool'n'Quiet in the BIOS.
<Symmetria> klownish probably same password
<anniku989> off of the live cd
<Dezine> Hm, AtomicSpark do you mean video card?
<bazhang> echoz: what card
<rainwalker> echoz: you mean like a good wireless card?
<jbinder> MrObvious: Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2GHz
<FourX4Luvn> anniku989: You can boot the live CD?
<Symmetria> klownish try installing smbclient and using that password with it
<MrObvious> jbinder: Like I said, BIOS.
<anniku989> yup
<klownish> Symmetria: on a windows machine, ive never had to put in the password to connect.
<echoz> yes a good wireless router and card
<anniku989> tahts what I'm posting this off of right now
<FourX4Luvn> anniku989: Do that.. I'll walk you through reinstalling grub
<jbinder> MrObvious: I don't know what any of those things mean.
<FourX4Luvn> Oh.. ok  heh
<anniku989> I'm on it
<Symmetria> klownish errr if it works on a windows machine without a password, then use a windows mechanism to connect to it
<rainwalker> echoz: netgear wg511t
<bazhang> anniku989: which installed first vista or ubuntu
<Symmetria> install smbclient and try and use that to connect
<Symmetria> if it works, you can get smbmount
<echoz> xlnt thanks so much
<anniku989> is there a way to filter out everyone elses chat?
<rainwalker> anniku989: you can private message someone
<bazhang> anniku989: put them on /ignore
<AtomicSpark> echoz: most wireless cards should work. ubuntu has pretty good support.
<Symmetria> heh, if you'd told me ages ago it worked fine under windows I woulda said ages ago to use smb :)
<anniku989> vista was already on this on this laptop
<AtomicSpark> echoz: i have a broadcom. its not supported by most linux distros and ubuntu worked fine. :P
<rainwalker> bazhang: not all clients do /ignore by default, like you have to enable a certain plugin in pidgin to do it
<klownish> Symmetria: ive heard smbmount is horrible to use..people have used NFS but for some reason it wont work for me.
<FourX4Luvn> anniku989: Join #anniku_help
<anniku989> ok
<echoz> i've been trying to get linksys wmp54gs to work with NDISwrapper but not much luck
<AtomicSpark> klownish: what are you trying to do again?
<FourX4Luvn> And anyone else helping with anniku's problem, join #anniku_help please :)
<anniku989> #anniku_help
<echoz> it's probably user error though ;P lol
<bazhang> rainwalker: really? thanks!
<Symmetria> klownish without the drive infront of me I cant help you getting nfs to work on it, getting nfs to work *NICELY* (better than smbmount) can be tricky at the best of times anyway
<Dezine> Ok, when I try to hibernate it says: Some modules failed to unload: nvidia. hibernate: Aborting suspend due to errors in ModulesUnloadBlacklist (use --force to override).
<rainwalker> echoz: my netgear wg511t wireless card worked out of the box since edgy
<klownish> AtomicSpark: trying to get a network drive mounted using nfs
<AtomicSpark> echoz: are you trying to capture packets?
<Symmetria> (trust me, I have some massive nfs mounts)
<echoz> don't ask me about packets please :)
<MrObvious> jbinder: :\...When you reboot you'll see an option like press F2 or F10 or Delete to enter setup, push that repeatedly to enter the BIOS. Next find the power management options and disable Speedstep and C1E and you'll be golden.
<elsha> hmmm, ok, lspci doesn't come up with any kind of network connection :s would this have been from a faulty install of ubuntu?
<jscinoz> bazhang, wer eyou able to try it with command line ./sauer_client "$@" -w1280 -h800 -a4 -b24 -z24 -f3
<Symmetria> klownish piece of advice: get *something* working, then attempt to get the other one working once you at least have access to your drive
<AtomicSpark> klownish: mount a windows network share? use places > connect to server. change to windows share. enter ip for server and share name for share. dont forget username or it most likely wont work.
<Dezine> Alright, I'll just shut it off, loads quickly enough anyway.
<echoz> i'll just get that netgear wg511t and dump windoze ASAP ...thanks. you guys are awesome!
<Agent_bob> i have an error message "power manager \n this program can not start until you start the dbus system service \n it is strongly recommended you restart your computer after starting messagebus "   when i click the logout/shutdown button  and the system is just hung for about a minute then i get the logout options box and can kill x normally.     anyone know how to stop gnome's logout button from calling "/usr/bin/gnome-power-man
<xeom> Anybody here have any lucky getting the latest version of warsow to run
<Symmetria> AtomicSpark its not a windows share, its a horrible western digital NAS
<Symmetria> that uses SMB/CIFS as primary protocol
<AtomicSpark> oh haha. i missed that.
<Agent_bob> and why would anyone "strongly recommended" restarting a linux system ?
<Symmetria> but yes, in theory your method would work as well
<AtomicSpark> Symmetria: If its the same NAS i read about before it has some severe problems. :\ I wish him luck. I think someone had to hack it to get it working properly.
<Symmetria> btw... if there are any south africans in here, Im about to make some fairly big changes to the way za.archive.ubuntu.com and za.releases.ubuntu.com are setup, and I'd appreciate if someone told me if it broke (though it really shouldnt)
<adriana> +sup
<Agent_bob> cause makes no sense to me at all,   if i start dbus (which i see no reason for) and then reboot the computer dbus will not be running on reboot...     did i miss something ?
 * Symmetria is bringing anycast online in the last hour or 2
<adriana> sup room
 * AtomicSpark commands woot
 * AtomicSpark loves me commands
<Symmetria> heh
 * klownish hates WD products
<klownish> :)
<adriana> weres all the men at
<mjw-> note to self: never purchase WD NAS
<AtomicSpark> question, is there a way to turn off join/leave messages?
<mjw-> !ot > adriana
<adriana> weres all the men at
<adriana> weres all the men at
<adriana> weres all the men at
<adriana> weres all the men at
<adriana> weres all the men at
<adriana> weres all the men at
<FloodBot1> adriana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Symmetria> AtomicSpark depends on what client you are using
<AtomicSpark> pidgen
<ogre> dang
<ogre> kk
<Symmetria> AtomicSpark no idea, if it was scrollz you could /ignore * CRAP
<Symmetria> and it would take care of it
<Symmetria> (I kid you not, thats a legit ignore mode in scrollz)
<zqwe> AtomicSpark: see plugins
<Symmetria> and I think it also exists in bitchx
<rainwalker> AtomicSpark: yes, but you have enable a certain plugin...hang on let me find it
<elsha> no one have any suggestions for my network card issue?
<adriana> sorry
<zqwe> adriana: no
<zqwe> :|
<music`freak> can anyone help me with Amarok here?
<AtomicSpark> rainwalker: join/par hiding? :P
<music`freak> noone in that channel is responding
<mjw-> elsha an lspci | grep -i eth  could be of some use
<music`freak> :/
<adriana> no  3what
<Rael> whats wrong with amarok
<rainwalker> AtomicSpark: yeah that! haha
<music`freak> nothing is wrong...
<music`freak> i'm new to Linux /Amarok
<zqwe> adriana: we are not forgiving you
<music`freak> need some help with using my ipod with Amarok
<Symmetria> btw, with regards nas's and nfs and other things, does anyone know why when I rsync to an NFS mount on ubuntu-server (and the mounted nfs machine is also ubuntu-server btw), occasionally things get really messy, the box load average goes through the roof and eventually the box falls over and dies?
<Symmetria> as in, I seem to hit some kinda locking issue and the thing goes slightly made
<Symmetria> made/mad
<music`freak> heya mjw- :)
<Rael> when I plugged in my mp3 player a window came up in amarok asking to use the device
<Symmetria> the other day I tried it on our mirror server and my load average shot to 983 before the box keeled over
<AtomicSpark> Symmetria: id make a joke that its linux but i might get banned :-X
<mjw-> music`freak hi
<Rael> but I ended up just selecting the files I wanted and dragged them to the window for my device
<music`freak> how do i see all the Videos present on my ipod in Amarok?
<music`freak> like i can in iTunes?
<shamrock> hi
<shamrock> i got a quick question
<klownish> AtomicSpark: its still better than windows :P
<shamrock> any1 using vmware to connect to ubuntu right now?
<mjw-> music`freak i have absolutely no idea. :)
<FireBug> Thanks for the help the other night guys but I think my FTP server on my ubuntu server just shat itself. It was working fine till a minute ago until I rebooted the server. Now when I try and start proftpd service, its says
<music`freak> :/
<music`freak> anybody else?
<Rael> not really sure. I just ened up viewing them with the file manager
<shamrock> any1 using vmware to connect to ubuntu right now?
<Symmetria> firebug any reason you chose proftpd?
<rainwalker> music`freak: you could just browse the files in nautilus I think, I don't know I've never hooked up an ipod in ubuntu
<Agent_bob> music`freak #kubuntu not responding ?
<AtomicSpark> Symmetria: do you use "$rsync -avz -e ssh remoteuser@remotehost:/remote/dir /this/dir/"?
<FireBug> *Starting ftp server proftpd - IPv4 getaddrinfo 'unBuntu-Veriton' error: No adress associated with hostname
<music`freak> i didn't try kubuntu
<shamrock> any1 using vmware to connect to ubuntu right now?
<roachmmflhyr> i cannot host $HOSTNAME returns SERVFAIL
 * Symmetria highly suggests looking at pure-ftpd or vsftpd
<music`freak> i tried in #amarok
<music`freak> nobody responded
<shamrock> who do i ask questions to?
<cute_bettong> does anyone know of an app for ubuntu that can do a batch job of changeing mp3's from well mp3 to .ogg?
<shamrock> for help
<AtomicSpark> !repeat | shamrock
<ubotu> shamrock: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<AtomicSpark> heh bots
<shamrock> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<elsha> mjw-, yeah it isn't coming up with anything for eth. would the most likely problem be a fault when i installed ubuntu, or the network card not being supported? I know that the card works.
<music`freak> and i'm un Ubuntunot kubuntu
<Symmetria> AtomicSpark no, this is anonymous rsync, so rsync -av --progress --delete --delete-after --ignore-errors --hard-links rsync://host/rsync /nfs-mounted-local-directory
<music`freak> *using
<mjw-> elsha that means the system itself isn't even seeing an ethernet controller at ALL. as far as linux is concerned, it doesn't even exist
<AtomicSpark> Symmetria: I tried rsync over ssh for backups. have no idea why it didnt work. i gave up too fast though. :P
<mjw-> elsha it's not disabled in the bios or something is it?
<rainwalker> music`freak: the only reason kubuntu might be a better place to ask is because amarok is a KDE app
<music`freak> also i would need a converter for converting my videos in Divx to Ipod video format in Linux
<klownish> elsha, what kind of card is it?
<Symmetria> AtomicSpark works fine if Im rsyncing to a directory that ISNT nfs mounted (I actually worked around the problem by moving the rsync scripts onto the NAS's themselves)
<shamrock> anyone using vmware to connect to ubuntu right now, i'm having a problem with the network, in ubuntu the internet is going alot slower
<music`freak> any apps for doing that in Linux?
<AtomicSpark> Symmetria: ah more nfs problems
<klownish> elsha: i had issues with a netgear card when i first switched to ubuntu
<Symmetria> heh, we use NFS now only for actually reading data
<elsha> klownish: im not too sure, its a pretty old machine
<shamrock> WHO
<shamrock> WOW
<shamrock> DOES ANYONE FUCKING ANSWER QUESTIONS HERE
<elsha> i'll go have a play in the bios now
<shamrock> IVE ASKED 40 TIMES
<Flannel> !languge | shamrock
<FloodBot1> shamrock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Symmetria> AtomicSpark:
<Symmetria> 10.78.1.1:/diskspace  4.5T  2.4T  2.2T  53% /diskspace/mount2
<Symmetria> 10.79.1.1:/diskspace  4.5T  2.6T  2.0T  57% /diskspace/mount3
<Symmetria> 10.80.1.1:/diskspace  4.5T  1.2T  3.4T  26% /diskspace/mount4
<Sweet-P> does anyone here have experience with Asterix PBX running on Ubuntu?
<Flannel> !cap | shamrock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<elsha> and come back with some new questions no doubt :)
<rainwalker> shamrock: if anyone knows the answer, they will say so. settle down.
<Photocopy> holy crap.
<shamrock> !language | Flannel
<ubotu> Flannel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rex3ci> hey guys
<Symmetria> ^^ heh those work so long as I keep it read only
<Flannel> sheesh.  I'm just going to give up with the typing.
<rex3ci> how do i make mv assume no to overwrite queries?
<music`freak> :/
<AtomicSpark> fail
<rex3ci> --reply=no is no longer supported
<rainwalker> !paste | Symmetria
<Photocopy> I think I just realized that I can ditch windows entirely if this works. =O
<ubotu> Symmetria: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mjw-> klownish: elsha's lspci | grep -i eth  yielded nothing :/
<mrtsunami> Flannel, nice try, I suppose :)
<AtomicSpark> shamrock: what is your question? if we use ubuntu on vmware client/server?
<shamrock> yea
<shamrock> im using vmware
<shamrock> to connect to ubuntu
<mjw-> elsha and it's apparently a motherboard-based controller
<shamrock> and the internet is alot slower in ubuntu
<mjw-> er, that last one was for klownish
<shamrock> than it is windows
<shamrock> i got ethernet set to bridged on vmware
<fr500> thats nonsense
<AtomicSpark> shamrock: yes, most virtual machines are slower then the real thing.
<Symmetria> rainwalker can someone please tell me what they consider a flood in this channel, that was 3 lines, normal typing can produce 3 lines faster than that, Im honestly just trying to get an understanding of what is considered flooding and what I can actually say in here
<shamrock> so slower then the internet, that doesn't make any sense
<rainwalker> Symmetria: I guess that wasn't really flooding, sorry, but it's nice to use as few lines as possible
<Flannel> Symmetria: Three lines is flooding, whether pasted or typing, in a channel this large.  Thats why we coerce people into not using the enter key as punctuation.
<AtomicSpark> shamrock: its 10MB connection. then you have overhead of all the VMware networking stuff. then you have the reduced cpu & memory. etc etc.
<KevinMai> I haven't CD-RW, can I install Ubuntu via USB Flash Disk ?
<mjw-> !usb > KevinMai
<Jangari> how can i test if my webcam is support/working?
<AtomicSpark> shamrock: also the videocard is a lot slower so the page may seem to load slower
<rainwalker> shamrock: it's not the internet that's slow, it's the OS you're using to get on the internet that's being slow
<Thedjatclubrock> HELP I locked myself out of sudo
<KevinMai> thanks!
<Jangari> s/support/supported/
<rainwalker> Jangari: install camorama
<shamrock> AtomicSpark: would it be better then to just dual boot?
<mjw-> Jangari install cheese or camorama
<Jangari> alrighty, thanks guys
<rainwalker> Thedjatclubrock: how so?
<AtomicSpark> shamrock: do you have xp or vista?
<shamrock> vista
<Flannel> Symmetria: also, pasting is better because it's likely that your message in the channel will have gone away (scrolled) soon thereafter (it has halfway through this message on my screen), and people may need to refer to it again later, etc.
<Thedjatclubrock> rainwalker: I accidentaly changed the group to www-data :P
<rainwalker> shamrock: I would say it's almost always better to dual boot
<Symmetria> flannel, after 15 years on irc, I know these things :) I still dont consider 3 lines a flood however, but we can agree to disagree
<shamrock> but harder I have no clue how to dual boot
<AtomicSpark> shamrock: if you aren't experienced with computers I wouldnt duel boot. there are a lot of steps to get it working with vista.
<shamrock> I like vmware it's a neat problem
<rainwalker> Thedjatclubrock: hm...I don't know what to tell you
<shamrock> program*
<icesword> nickrud, u still awake
<klownish> it is a neat problem ;X
<AtomicSpark> shamrock: vista  only likes being the only active (bootable) partition. if its not, it wont even install. m$ hates other os's
<Thedjatclubrock> HELP I locked myself out of sudo
<klownish> ms hates ms <-
<mjw-> elsha the other thing to suggest is to do just do a plain lspci and look for an ethernet controller...if you don't see anything...linux can't even see the hardware
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: Howd you do that?
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: I accidentaly changed the group to www-data :P
<jack-desktop> does anyone know how to get awn on 1 view port only?
<AtomicSpark> shamrock: i had to boot linux live cd, partition, boot windows cd, install vista, boot live cd again install ubuntu. lols.
<icesword> Thedjatclubrock, u need root privelge
<rainwalker> klownish: you're not alone haha
<rainwalker> wait disregard that
<Thedjatclubrock> icesword: How can I without sudo :P
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: alright, you can fix it by rebooting into the recovery console
<shamrock> AtomicSpark: lol that is funny
<rainwalker> jack-desktop: I don't think you can; it shows on your desktop and if you have more than one desktop...it's going to be there
<AtomicSpark> Symmetria: okay you weren't spamming. jeez. you win.
 * AtomicSpark bows
<jack-desktop> Thedjatclubrock, youj have to edit sudo gedit /etc/group in recovery mode
<klownish> AtomicSpark: i considered it spamming..who are u to judge :P
<klownish> jk :)
<supersako> i was told that its not safe to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.10 but is it okay to go from 7.10 to the next edgy release or would this qualify as two major releases??
<Flannel> supersako: You need to go from 6.10 to 7.04, then you can go from 7.04 to 7.10
<supersako> ahh i see thanks Flannel
<rainwalker> supersako: you have to upgrade to each release in between
<supersako> so its pretty safe then upgrading from within ubuntu?
<AtomicSpark> supersako: I always do a clean install. Up to you. :D
<supersako> as long as its the next release
<Thedjatclubrock> jack-desktop: No desktop (nano) :P
<gclavell> alguien habla espanol??
<Flannel> supersako: yep.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Mrdiaz> si
<Flannel> !es | gclavell
<ubotu> gclavell: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rex3ci> how do i make mv assume no when overwriting files/folders?
<supersako> ty ty
<AtomicSpark> gclavell: Hola
<rainwalker> supersako: yeah, you don't really ahve to worry because it will only let you update one releae at a time
<jack-desktop> Thedjatclubrock, yea, I just copied it from my terminal, I forgot to remove gedit and sudo from that line ;p
<Photocopy> whee
<supersako> the performance or anything wont be diff if i do upgrade from within or reinstall right? theoretically i guess if i dont hve a bunch of crap
<iyO> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Photocopy> I wonder what ill do with an extra 20 gigs.
<rainwalker> supersako: it really depends, but everything is usually fine
<icesword> Photocopy,  can u ping other computer which is in your ip range,and get request
<Thedjatclubrock> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Flannel> supersako: no, there wont be.  It'll be more or less identical
<supersako> sweeeeet
<supersako> thanks guys
<Photocopy> icesword; I'd assume so, but I can't say I know how...
<supersako> gonna put ubuntu on my lappy now :)
<AtomicSpark> supersako: linux doesnt "slow down" over time. thats a windows problem.
<rainwalker> no problem supersako
<supersako> ya Atomic thats true... no fragmentation bs
<Mrdiaz> hp laptops blow for some odd reason
<Photocopy> AtomicSpark: It does do some weird stuff at randomthough
<fr500> AtomicSpark: actually, over a few upgrades you start noticing an slowdown
<rainwalker> Mrdiaz: because hp isn't that good...
<AtomicSpark> Mrdiaz: I've enjoyed my Compaq 6820s
<viktor> does anyone know of a good dock like the new one in leopard with stacks etc
<rainwalker> viktor: avant window navigator
<DaZ> viktor: avant
<Mrdiaz> bah, is the same thing really
<Mrdiaz> same brand
<rainwalker> hp bought compa
<rainwalker> compaq*
<viktor> avant window navigator is that the program name
<AtomicSpark> compaq = business line
<AtomicSpark> i would NOT deal with their personal shiny plastic BS
<rainwalker> viktor: yes, hang on I'll find you the instructions to install it
<ganeshhegd1> how to view a jpg image using command line?
<DaZ> ganeshhegd1: use cat :F
<rainwalker> ganeshhegd1: go to the location of the file than use the name of the program you want to use and the file name
<AtomicSpark> ganeshhegd1: you can't view a picture in command line. you can only open it into a program.
<Photocopy> AtomicSpark: Like today I logged in to find it at 1280x1024, my default being 1024x768, after having shut it down last wihtout having made any changes, just listened to some music, and when i tried to set it back it didnt let me. I had to log out and back in. Also on a previous installation of Xubuntu (it was 7.04) The xfce4-panel didnt run on boot, once again, no significant changes were made, happened randomly one day.
<fr500> is that a fact
<fr500> ?
<Mrdiaz> manually change it
<fr500> i'm pretty sure there should exist  a picture viewer that works without X
<rainwalker> viktor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<Flannel> fr500: there are a few.  Some use framebuffers, some use ASCII
<fr500> thx Flannel
<Dr_willis> there are framebuffer based image viewers.  :) and
<KevinMai> I haven't CD-RW, can I install Ubuntu via USB Flash Disk ? But now I have only Windows XP
<AtomicSpark> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu_> I'm online from the LiveCD right now. Can someone tell me the command to fsck my ext3 partition (/dev/sda3)? I typed sudo fsck /dev/sda3 but it showed some problems and asked me for an additional command
<Flannel> fr500: if you install caca-utils, it'll install cacaview, which will view images (in color).  I dont remember any of the framebuffer ones by name
<Symmetria> htm, does anyone know how to hide a -t bind mount from a df -h? if I do the mounts manually, they dont show up in df -h, if I dont, and I do it through fstab, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56308/
<Symmetria> and its real annoying
<Thedjatclubrock> jack-desktop: sudo: must be setuid root
<AtomicSpark> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56309/
<AtomicSpark> ooo nice
<AtomicSpark> i like
<rex3ci> is there a good alternative to mv that has more options?
<rex3ci> or
<rex3ci> where can i get a good manual for mv.. man mv isnt big enough
<Dr_willis> Symmetria,  make an alias that greps/filters out the unwanted  lines? ive never used the bind feature of mount.
<icesword> why cannot i get respond from computer which is in the same ip range
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: sudo: must be setuid root
<AtomicSpark> icesword: are you trying to ping the private ip address?
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: What exactly did you do to break it?
<icesword> AtomicSpark, yeah
<jbinder> Thedjatclubrock: Hi. :)
<jbinder> Thedjatclubrock: I'm jared.
<Dr_willis> Symmetria,  i tend to use   alias showdisks='df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<Dr_willis> '    Not sure if theres a -x bind or not :)
<icesword> AtomicSpark, i use dhcp
<viktor> does awn have stacks
<fr500> icesword: first of all verify the interface is up, can you ping your on ip address?
<AtomicSpark> icesword: ... is it online? :\
<Raspberry> anybody know a work around for the MESA library 3d bug?  It effects intel cards and others (ati, nvidia)
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel chgrp www-data / :P
<Photocopy> viktor: If it doesnt im sure theres one of those addon things for it
<Symmetria> hrm, Dr_willis thanks, I didnt know that -x existed :) shoulda rtfm'ed
<icesword> AtomicSpark, sure,i can ping myself,and it is online
<ubuntu_> I'm online from the LiveCD right now. Can someone tell me the command to fsck my ext3 partition (/dev/sda3)? I typed sudo fsck /dev/sda3 but it showed some problems and asked me for an additional command
<fr500> icesword: even better, are you getting leases from the dcp server?
<Dr_willis> Symmetria,  :) yep..i had a real complex script made up.. themn i read the docs and found that.
<icesword> fr500, pardon?get lease?
<jw144000> Does anyone in here use Wubi
<Thedjatclubrock> jbinder: Any ideas?
<AtomicSpark> icesword: no is the other computer turned on and booted up? are you sure thats the IP addy? I can't see a computer blocking ICMP (ping). Normally only routers do this.
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: oh.  You didn't break sudo (well, you did, but only indirectly), what did you do to try and fix it in the recovery console?
<lumien> anybody here running skype successfully on 7.10?
<fr500> icesword: on a terminal type dhclient, it should give you an ip address, that is a lease
<charlie> Does anyone know of a good SFTP/SCP Client? (linux)
<fr500> icesword: otherwise, maybe a firewall on the other box?
<icesword> AtomicSpark, yeah,it is online,we have the same gateway
<fr500> charlie: gftp is good enough
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: chgrp -R root /etc/
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: er..........
<icesword> fr500, yes,it has a firewall
<fr500> icesword: can you ping your default gateway?
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: You broke it without -R, and you used -R to try and fix it?
<icesword> fr500, sure ican
<rainwalker> yes viktor awn has stacks
<klownish> haha
<weeman13221> anybody know how to get an xfx 512mb 8800GTS workin in ubuntu for desktop effects or a channel i can go to
<klownish> i got it to work.
<fr500> icesword: then you should set the firewall to permit ICMP packets from your ubuntu box
<Photocopy> weeman13221: Try #compiz-fusion
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: Oops, no, I used -R the first time too
<AtomicSpark> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: the correct method for fixing wouldve been to change / back to root (non-recursively), by doing it.... ah.
<icesword> fr500, i will give it a try
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: well, the fix for that is a reinstall.  Backup your data and reinstall
<ubuntu_> I'm online from the LiveCD right now. Can someone tell me the command to fsck my ext3 partition (/dev/sda3)? I typed sudo fsck /dev/sda3 but it showed some problems and asked me for an additional command. My copy/paste isn't working in Terminal to show the error
<AtomicSpark> weeman13221: follow that and then make sure you have the restricted driver installed. you may also need xserver-xgl package
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: That isn't good atm
<Sweet-P> does anyone here have experience with Asterix PBX running on Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: nope, but it's really all you can do.
<weeman13221> thanks
<rainwalker> ubuntu_: to copy/paste in a terminal you have to do control + SHIFT + c/v
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: I doubt it :P
<AtomicSpark> you have to be kidding me. after waiting this whole time, ubuntu 8.04 a4 is failing to install grub :|
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: No, it really is.  You changed the group of your *entire* filesystem to be owned by www-data
<Flannel> AtomicSpark: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks
<ubuntu_> rainwalker: Not working
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: er, not owned, but the group.
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: But then I changed it back ;)
<rainwalker> ubuntu_: what about highlighting it and middle-clicking to paste?
<ubuntu_> rainwalker: I can paste but not copy
<rainwalker> oh
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: no, because everything in your filesystem isn't *supposed* to have the group of root.  All sorts of exceptions.
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: Oh yeah :P
<icesword> fr500, i have tried that,it didnot work
<AtomicSpark> Flannel: ha its fine. i'm just complaining how long its been taking to install into KVM. ill try there. LILO seems to be installing.
<fr500> Thedjatclubrock: so you lnow what is the group of every single file on the filesystem
<fr500> icesword: if you can ping the gateway
<fr500> and the other pc can ping teh gateway
<fr500> is gotta be a firewall issue on one of the 2 pcs
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: But then I made everything but /etc/ my group
<icesword> fr500, yeah,i can,he can too,we got the firewall closed
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: It's broken.  Make backups (liveCD is good for that) and reinstall.
<fr500> closed is not disabled on some firewalls
<fr500> assuming it is disabled, can the other pc ping yours?
<icesword> fr500, no,he can ping the gateway,but not me
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: I just installed it !!!!!!!!!
<fr500> icesword: maybe you have the firewall?
<mjw-> Thedjatclubrock then you don't have much to lose
<fr500> icesword: iptables, firestarter
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: then you don't really have a whole lot of data to lose.
<fr500> or something alike
<icesword> fr500,no,i have no
<viktor> can awn have stacks
<Thedjatclubrock> Flannel: But It takes for ever to load
<rainwalker> viktor yes
<fr500> icesword: as i said fw issue
<Jangari> my webcam isn't being recognised, even after installing a driver that is supposed to support it, lsusb shows it, so the machine knows it exists, any ideas?
<fr500> or icmp is disabled on the other box
<viktor> how cant find the option
<icesword> fr500, it is,we are in the same ip range,222.140.5.*,got the same gateway222.140.5.94
<rainwalker> viktor: go to System > Preferences > AWN manager, go to the applets section, and add the stacks applet
<icesword> fr500, fw??
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: Well, it'll take 10 times longer to fix, and even then, it'll limp.
<rainwalker> Jangari: what are you trying to use it with?
<fr500> icesword: firewall
<viktor> also i cant add icons to it
<Flannel> !away > iyO|Absent
<Jangari> camorama for now, just to establish whether or not its ever going to work, for skype, say
<Beryllium> apt-get install ham-and-cheese-sandwich
<ubuntu_> How do I make fsck do <y> for all options automatically?
<rainwalker> Jangari: I would say to try to use it with skype then; my webcam didn't work to well with camorama but fine with amsn
<AtomicSpark> ubuntu_:  try -r (recursive)
<Jangari> still not being recognised
<Sweet-P> fsck -y ?
<Beryllium> ubuntu_: I'd highly recommend reading the man page
<goblin> .
<milo> Beryllium: Couldn't find package ham-and-cheese-sandwich
<Beryllium> milo: that's cuz I ate it
<goblin> can somebody tell me which port is "TOR" ?
<michael> how do u screw computers?
<ubuntu_> My system's gone crazy every since I resized my partitions last night
<rainwalker> Jangari: what webcam?
<jcg42> What is the best Widget engine?
<rainwalker> michael: um...what?
<weeman13221> anybody know how to get an xfx 512mb 8800GTS workin in ubuntu for desktop effects or a channel i can go to?
<rainwalker> jcg42: screenlets
<rainwalker> weeman13221: did you try #compiz-fusion?
<ubuntu_> Windows won't boot anymore, and ext3 is full of errors
<Beryllium> ubuntu_: Fixing file systems is a bit of a dark art ...
<AtomicSpark> ubuntu_: it's -p
<Jangari> logitech communicate
<bazhang> for compiz screenlets without gdesklets jcg42
<jcg42> rainwalker, that's the one that uses compiz right?
<Jangari> rainwalker: ^
<AtomicSpark> ubuntu_: automatic repair, no questions
<ubuntu_> AtomicSpark: Uh. I already did -r. Should I cancel it?
<rainwalker> jcg42: yes, but it's no longer required! neat, huh?
<klownish_> wow, that was weird.
<Jangari> you know what bites? ls -R on an ipod touch's terminal, since you can't ctrl+C
<rainwalker> Jangari: hmm...I think that might be the same as mine, but not sure. either way, logitech's webcams don't seem to be the best with linux :(
<Jangari> ls -R /*
<AtomicSpark> ubuntu_: i would since -r isnt even in the help file :\
<Jangari> i agree rainwalker
<ubuntu_> okay
<AtomicSpark> weeman13221: did my instructions earlier not help you? :P
<rainwalker> jcg42: the screenlets won't be transparent and stuff, but you can still use them
<weeman13221> yeah no good atomicspark
<lachlan> my windows partition wont load now i have ubuntu installed it stalls at starting up when i pick windows in grub
<weeman13221> i got the menu toc ome up
<Jangari> i might have to splash out on a new one, in which case, are there any webcams that anyone knows of that are supported by ubuntu?
<weeman13221> but it does nothing
<AtomicSpark> weeman13221: install xserver-xgl, logout and log back in?
<lachlan> is there anything i can do to fix it?
<Jangari> lachlan: your grub has the wrong partition labelled in the grub's menu.lst
<jcg42> jcg42, I actually want the ones that use compiz so I can get the cool effects
<Jangari> find out which partition has what and edit the menu.lst
<rainwalker> jcg42: use screenlets
<bazhang> jcg42: screenlets then
<lachlan> jangari do you know what to do to fix it?
<rainwalker> jcg42: I would say screenlets no matter what
<weeman13221> ill try that
<rainwalker> jcg42: here - http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Screenlets+0.0.12+final+rev+174?content=73346
<Jangari> i'm looking through the various possibilities as we speak, lachlan, but i know this is an area that others here have helped me with in the past,
<CrazyPhil_> Hi. How can I know if DMA is enabled on my hard disks?
<Jangari> dammit, what's the disk management app?
<jcg42> rainwalker, Why does this site: http://www.screenlets.org say the latest is 0.0.10, but that gnome-look page lists 0.0.12?
<rainwalker> Jangari: gparted?
<Dr_willis> CrazyPhil_,   $ sudo hdparm  /dev/hda
<Dr_willis>  
<Jangari> that'll do, isn't there one that ships with ubuntu out of the box?
<rainwalker> jcg42: the original creator of screenlets no longer has time to maintain them, so that person on gnome-look is the new mainainer
<rainwalker> Jangari: gparted does
<Jangari> really?
<rainwalker> ...I think?
<Jangari> where is it?
<CrazyPhil_> Dr_willis, I have try that command. I don't get any response relative to DMA!
<lachlan> jangari want me to install Gparted now?
<jcg42> rainwalker, so is this: http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/screenlets/ probably better for info?
<Dr_willis> CrazyPhil_,  use the proper /dev/ entry for your disk?
<rainwalker> Jangari: I think it does, I'm almost positive gparted is what handles partitioning when you first install
<isleshocky79> is there a way of checking out network bandwidth usage from the command line in ubuntu
<isleshocky79> per command/program if possible?
<Dr_willis> !info ntop
<ubotu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in top-like format. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.2-10.1 (gutsy), package size 2707 kB, installed size 11172 kB
<CrazyPhil_> Dr_willis, IO_support    =  0 (default 16-bit) - readonly      =  0 (off) - readahead     = 256 (on) - geometry      = 24792/255/63, sectors = 398297088, start = 0
<CrazyPhil_> that's all I get
<Jangari> lachlan, install gparted
<rainwalker> jcg42: just another screenlets page, it should be fine (I always get it from gnome-look just cause I'm sure it's up-to-date)
<Jangari> i discovered i don't have it either
<Thedjatclubrock>  sudo: must be setuid root  HELP
<isleshocky79> Dr_willis: Thanks. Exactly what I was looking for.
<Thedjatclubrock>  sudo: must be setuid root          HELP
<Thedjatclubrock>  sudo: must be setuid root          HELP
<Dr_willis> CrazyPhil_,   are you using sata disks? whats y Your disks devioce name?
<ubuntu_> I did fsck -p /dev/sda3 and it says unexpected inconsistency; Run fsck manually without -a or -p. So there's nothing I can do to select <y> automatically? I kept something heavy on top of the 'Y' key for like 45 minutes and it still didn't finish so I booted into LiveCD to do it from here, and it's still the same
<Dr_willis> Thedjatclubrock,  how did you manage to unset it?
<Starnestommy> Thedjatclubrock: go into recovery mode and type chmod +s /usr/bin/sudo
<fr500> Thedjatclubrock: you broke it when you chgroup the whole /etc
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  check the man pages for fsck theres a -y option. :)
<goblin> Linux People how to make Reconnect na tor ( to change the ip on tor ) ?
<goblin> Linux People how to make Reconnect na tor ( to change the ip on tor ) ?
<mrtsunami> !repeat > goblin
<Starnestommy> goblin: try asking #tor on freenode or OFTC
<ahorriblemess> Does anyone use Audacity?
<goblin> i'm sorry
<christopher> still cant get the 8800gts to work any help from anyone?
<fr500> !repeat > fr500
<Dr_willis> I thought tor randomized the ip every so often.
<goblin> i'm sorry nobody can help me
<Jangari> i use audacity occasionally, ahorriblemess
<Dr_willis> for connections at least.
<ahorriblemess> If Audacity and Ardour don't use MIDI files, then how are you supposed to import the drumbeats you make in Hyrdrogen?
<CrazyPhil_> Dr_willis, no this disk is IDE, device name I'm not sure what exactly you want
<goblin> Starnestommy, can you help me?
<fr500> christopher: what problem do you have?
<lachlan> jangari gparted is now installed
<Dr_willis> CrazyPhil_,  hda hdb hdc..  you are NOT using /dev/hda1 are you?
<Jangari> audacity doesn't use midi, it uses pulse code modulation
<christopher> trying to get a xfx 8800gts 512 mb in 7.10 for desktop effects etc
<goblin> Starnestommy, if you help me i will remember you to the end of my life :S
<christopher> its the G92 revision card
<ahorriblemess> Jangari: is there some kind of plugin for Audacity or something?
<goblin> i really need help
<Beryllium> ubuntu_: Frankly, fsck isn't some godsend that can miraculously recover your drives ... you might be utterly boned at this point. "fsck" is interchanged with the f-word for a reason.
<CrazyPhil_> Dr_willis, /dev/sda
<Jangari> i don't know, ahorriblemess
<Jangari> sorry, i don't ever work with midis and i can;t understand why you'd want to
<Jangari> lachlan: can you see your partitions?
<Dr_willis> CrazyPhil_,  its  using the sata/sccsi/libata system that means dma should allready be enabled for it then.
<fr500> christopher: but what's the problem?
<Beryllium> ubuntu_: What did you use to resize your partitions?
<rainwalker> Beryllium: I always wondered why the words were so similar...
<ubuntu_> Beryllium: So I should reinstall my OS?
<ahorriblemess> Jangari: hmm... but Hydrogen and Audacity are packaged together sometimes... on Ubuntu Studio it's packaged along with Ardour... I'm just trying to figure out how to use my Hydrogen beats in Audacity
<christopher> i cant get desktop effects to work
<ubuntu_> Beryllium: Gparted
<Starnestommy> goblin: I think vidalia can make tor change the exit node or circuit, but I'm not sure how do do it from the command line
<CrazyPhil_> ok, thank you! :)
<christopher> i got the advanced menu to selec the settings
<Dr_willis> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> hmmm
<christopher> non of them do anything
<christopher> even when enabled
<christopher> so im tryin to get it work
<lachlan> jangari no it is still scanning the disk its taking a while too
<rainwalker> christopher: what are you trying to do?
<christopher> im on a pretty fresh install
<Beryllium> ubuntu_: Back when I used FreeBSD, someone had a catch-all phrase for situations like this. I might get kicked for saying it, but it deserves mentioning ... "Format and re-install, you're fucked."
<goblin> tor-sw.voctel.net is this ip of TOR ?
<christopher> tryin to get desktop effects in general to work
<Jangari> hmm, lachlan, shoudn't take too long
<christopher> IE desktop cube etc
<ubuntu_> :(
<Jangari> christopher: whatever you do with desktop effects, the best thing to get it going is several restarts
<Beryllium> ubuntu_: If you can mount the ext3 partitions, you might be able to copy data off
<rainwalker> christopher: what happens if you run "SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz" in a terminal?
<bazhang> christopher: you have ccsm installed?
<lachlan> jangari its taking a few min now
<Zodiac-LA> #irc.myanmaronline.org
<christopher> yes i have ccsm
<rainwalker> bazhang: it doesn't matter if he has ccsm if he cant get compiz running ;P
<bazhang> christopher: and you have the drivers for your card installed--the 3d ones?
<christopher> dunno
<rainwalker> christopher: wait, are you saying you already have compiz running?
<christopher> dont things so
<bazhang> christopher: what card
<christopher> xfx 512mb 8800gts the new G92 revision
<christopher> and for that command
<christopher> bunch of stuff came up
<christopher> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<christopher> No whitelisted driver found
<christopher> SKIP_CHECKS is yes, so continuing despite problems.
<christopher> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<christopher> Checking for non power of two support: present.
<christopher> Checking for Composite extension: present.
<FloodBot1> christopher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fr500> poor noob
<bazhang> christopher: and where did you install the drivers from? the restricted driver manager, the site manually or other?
<christopher> no drivers i think
<christopher> restricted drivers thing says i dont need any
<christopher> intructions from nvidia site dont work
<rainwalker> fr500: no one is a n00b, just people that need help
<fr500> christopher: don't ever ever paste output here
<Jangari> anyway lachlan, while that's running, in a terminal, type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fr500> !pastebin > christopher
<christopher> k
<bazhang> dont work? could you be more precise christopher
<fr500> rainwalker: yes i didn't mean wrong
<christopher> like it tells u to run a certain command
<christopher> on their site to install the drivers
<fr500> i said poor noob because i was him got banned
<rainwalker> christopher: from that output it sounds like compiz is running?
<christopher> says it cannot do anything with the file pretty much
<rainwalker> fr500: oh ok
<lachlan> jangari i think i may need to un comment a line
<bazhang> christopher: what did you try to with the file? download it or what
<christopher> i did the xserver-xgl install and relogged in
<Jangari> copy the operative bits out, lachlan, the 15 or so lines at the very bottom that aren't commented out with a couple of #'s, and pastebin me it
<christopher> still didnt work
<Jangari> you might,
<christopher> i downloaded the file fine
<christopher> says to run certain command
<rainwalker> what command?
<christopher> sh (the file) in terminal
<christopher> one sec
<fr500> christopher: you don't need that
<zqwe> christopher: http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html supported cards GeForce 8800 GTS 0x0193   --- check if yours PCI_ID match
<lachlan> jangari http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56314/
<Thedjatclubrock> HelP:My eth2 won'y be assigned an IP
<christopher> Type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run" to install the driver
<christopher> thats what it says to run
<Jangari> lachlan: has gparted finished analysing the disk yet?
<rainwalker> christopher: check out what zqwe said first
<lachlan> i think i may need to uncomment the "on /dev/sda1" line. what do you think?
<lachlan> no it hasnt
<lachlan> ive given up on it
<Dr_willis> Hmm my 8800gts works with the resticted-manager driver.
<christopher> dunno what my particular pci id is
<christopher> they have a 8800 gts listed
<fxblast> Hi, has anyone had problems with warsow under ubuntu 7.10?
<christopher> i = newb
<christopher> somewhat
<Jangari> no, lachlan
<blbrown> are there any security issues with having 'cvs' installed.  I wanted to get a project from sourceforge.  Is it a running server
<Jangari> that's just a comment, it's fine, but i would worry that the (hd0,0) bit isn't right
<ATG> rver kalm.7chan.org
<ATG> sorry
<Jangari> do you know which partition your xp install is on?
<christopher> so any ideas anyone
<Jangari> hd0,x = sda[x+1]
<rainwalker> christopher: didn't that SKIP_CHECKS command get compiz running? it sounds like it started
<Jangari> that is, a partition on sda1 is on hd0,0
<fr500> blbrown: no
<christopher> i dunno i guess but im not getting the desktop cube etc that i want
<christopher> non of the effects are running
<lachlan> jangari and that means what to a newbie like me?
<Dr_willis> christopher,  ive see it where enabling settings in compiz get 'confused' and dont take.. untillyou log out/back in
<Jangari> you need to get gparte drunning, lachlan, unnless you can remember which partitions the operating systems are on
<rainwalker> christopher: do you have shadows around your windows? do your menus fade in and out?
<rainwalker> christopher: you have to enable the desktop cube before you can use it
<christopher> nope nuttin
<Jangari> can you past the ubuntu lines of your menu.lst as well, lachlan?
<christopher> i enabled everything
<christopher> i have all i want enabled
<DavoDinkum> "chown/chgrp bob -R -v /home/bob/" when i run this, it changes the owner and group of *other user's homedirs* to bob! Why is this?
<DavoDinkum> *running as root
<christopher> nothing works and ive logged out and back in before and still no work
<christopher> i had this runnin on my last install with a ati x1300
<lachlan> jangari yes i can but i can also mount my windows partition in ubuntu so i will grab its info
<christopher> but i have a new install and this 8800 just not cooperating
<rainwalker> christopher: ok, so run that skip checks command again (leave the terminal open) and hold control + alt + click
<Jangari> okay, do that
<bazhang> christopher: check to see what drivers you have--are they nv or nvidia
<Jangari> the point is to get it's sda number
<christopher> ok and what does control alt click do cause its doing nothing
<christopher> newb here
<christopher> be specific
<lachlan> arghh disk properties doent give enough info
<rainwalker> christopher: that's what you do to rotate the cube
<bazhang> christopher: you want help or not? please tell me drivers name nv or nvidia
<Jangari> just try gparted again, with a mounted fs it might be quicker
<christopher> i dunno what drivers
<christopher> like i said
<lachlan> jangari there you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56316/
<christopher> dunno if any installed
<bazhang> christopher: so check what they are
<christopher> and no desktop rotate
<christopher> ok so how
<christopher> i said im a newb for the most part
<bazhang> ugh
<christopher> be specific
<Thedjatclubrock> HelP: My eth won't be assigned an IP
<lachlan> its SDA1
<bazhang> Thedjatclubrock: open up the terminal and type ifconfig
<Photocopy> I have a computer that dualboots windows XP and Ubuntu 7.10. I no longer need windows xp. Is there a safe way to format that partition to EXT3 to be used for more storage or some crap?
<ArtVandalae> Anyone using Hardy, can they confirm this is what the new wallpaper looks like: http://andregondim.eti.br/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/hardy-tela.png
<lachlan> according to a kde disk usage app
<bazhang> !hardy | ArtVandalae
<ubotu> ArtVandalae: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jangari> right, so it's not the grub loader, something else is awry
<Thedjatclubrock> bazhang: Yeah,,???
<ArtVandalae> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> np
<Jangari> this is about the extent of my knowledge on the subject i'm afraid, lachlan
<zqwe>  christopher: lspci -v   --- find pci id of your video card
<bazhang> Thedjatclubrock: what does it say
<Thedjatclubrock> one sec
<lachlan> jangari. well maybe you would know how to install windows without wiping grub?
<bazhang> heh
<Jangari> but what happens when you boot? it loads the grub, you select windows xp, and hit enter, and then what? ubuntu loads?
<lachlan> im just missing a few games i used to play :P
<christopher> gives me unknown device
<christopher> knows its an xfx though
<lachlan> jangari what happens is that i pick xp and it says starting up.. and stays there
<Jangari> i don't know if that's possible, lachlan, or easy at all, but you can install windows, which will wipe your grub as you know, then get super grub disk, a boot cd which will restore the grub, but then you'll need to go and edit the grub again to allow xp, which should be too hard, just keep a backup copy of this one
<Jangari> should not* be too hard, sorry
<Ashfire908> anyone know a guide to set up a ubuntu system to act as almost a cable/dsl modem to a router (on the wan port)?
<lachlan> ok
<Jangari> was it a recent installation of xp
<baseLine> how can i see how many space are free on hdd?
<Jangari> ?
<Starnestommy> baseLine: df -h
<zqwe> christopher: for me it says Unknown device 81fa
<baseLine> thx
<lachlan> but yeah like when grub loads into ubuntu it says starting up and thats it well it gets stuck on that screen
<rainwalker> baseLine: or open the system monitor
<lachlan> no it was an old install
<lachlan> maybe 2 months
<christopher> unknown device 0600 (rev a2)
<christopher> correction
<Jangari> someone else might have to intervene here and help you lachlan, sorry, i can't tell what's wrong
<christopher> Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Unknown device 2332
<lachlan> ok thanks anyway
<Jangari> nickrud is good with booting sh|t, i think
<zqwe> christopher: please try this now   lspci -n | grep 10de
<christopher> really big listing
<zqwe> mmm
<Mushrooms> Hello all, i've been trying for the last 3 hours to in an attempt to fix up some language support problems for Pidgin... but have not gotten very far. Is there anyone who may have had similar problems out there?
<Jangari> hey Mushrooms, good to see demicrosoftening hasn't been a completely easy ride
<Mushrooms> Jangari: >.< sorry what does demicrosoftening mean?
<christopher> screw microsoft
<christopher> about equivalent
<Jangari> getting oneself away from microsoft
<j_humphrey> how can i find out if i use Xgl or AIGLX?
<Thedjatclubrock>  sudo: must be setuid root       HELP
<Mushrooms> Jangari: lulz :) i've been thinking it for a long long time now. this week has been my bold attempt. Actually i've tried to convert to a linux system 5 times now. 5th time lucky. I hope
<Dr_willis> Thedjatclubrock,  boot a live cd. and set the suid bit on the 'sudo' command.
<christopher> ok so anymore ideas on my 8800gts prob
<KingMorpheus> hey guys. can anyone help me with some ubuntu 7.10 installing issues
<bazhang> KingMorpheus: ask away
<Thedjatclubrock> Dr_willis: SET THE waaa?
<electrofreak> how can I run more consoles on my system?
<Starnestommy> Thedjatclubrock: go into recovery mode, then type chmod +s /usr/bin/sudo.  You'll need to reboot frist to get into recovery mode, though
<Starnestommy> *first
<Mushrooms> Jangari: oh i understand it now it's meant to read de-microsoftening, not demi-cro-softening lulz
<Dr_willis> Thedjatclubrock,  the suid bit.. like someone said earlier.. 'chmod +s /path/to/sudo
<rainwalker> electrofreak: what do you mean?
<Jangari> that's right, Mushrooms
<Dr_willis> Thedjatclubrock,  if you dont know what the suid bit is/does. youmight want to google for info on it. It makes the app run as thowever owns the file/app
<electrofreak> rainwalker, I mean I want more consoles running on my ubuntu system.....
<j_humphrey> how can i find out if i use Xgl or AIGLX?
<bazhang> electrofreak: open them
<rainwalker> as in, gnome-terminal, xterm, konsole, etc all at the same time?
<Jangari> and yeah, i had about three failed attempts before this round'
<KingMorpheus> bazhang i downloaded the ubuntu 7.10 version from their website, erased my hdd and tried to install ubuntu. however it will not boot from that cd. i have no way to start the setup. what can i do?
<j_humphrey> kingmorpheus, did you check the md5?
<electrofreak> bazhang, I mean by default... at boot. Where is it configured to open the 6 default consoles?
<pvl1> is there someting like logmein for ubuntu that will work on a pocket pc
<Mushrooms> Jangari: May I talk about my problem with you? maybe you would be able to point me in a more appropriate direction to look for a solution
<rainwalker> KingMorpheus: are you sure you created a live cd and didn't just burn the iso onto the cd?
<bazhang> KingMorpheus: how did you erase your system? how is it formatted? what cd--what system specs in terms of ram and cpu
<KingMorpheus> j_humphrey sorry, new to linux and not up to date with names. what is md5?
<Jangari> Mushrooms: what's the problem? language support on pidgin?
<j_humphrey> an md5 is a thing that makes sure the download isnt corrupted
<KingMorpheus> the specs are more than enough for what ubuntu asks
<Jangari> !md5 | KingMorpheus
<ubotu> KingMorpheus: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<j_humphrey> how can i find out if i use Xgl or AIGLX?
<bazhang> see above j_humphrey
<j_humphrey> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Trel> Has anyone noticed that mozilla.org's addons are failing to install?
<j_humphrey> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<Thedjatclubrock> HelP:My eth's won't be assigned an IP
<christopher> still cant get the 8800gts to work any help from anyone?
<lorenzo> Testing Ubuntu Hardy. Wine 0.9.55 is giving me segfault. How can I find out where the bug is? Is my drive_c or my .wine itself incompatibla? I got .wine when I installed 0.9.54 last week before it upgraded. It worked fine then.
<Mushrooms> Jangari: My contact list has people from different parts of asia, and the characters are not showing up in the contact list. This, i'm not really too concerned about. But what I am concerned about is that I can no longer type in Japanese/Korean/ or Chinese. It just shows up as empty boxes
<bazhang> Thedjatclubrock: you never answered my question about what ifconfig returns
<Jangari> also, KingMorpheus, make sure you have the right cd for your system, if it's a 32-bit intel laptop you'll need the 'x86 desktop' version
<Jangari> let me think about that for a moment, Mushrooms
<Mushrooms> Jangari: ok
<lorenzo> BTW, my wine and Ubuntu are the AMD64 versions.
<Symmetria> hrm, anyone here got any idea how on an exim4 installation I cna white list an email address to send irrespective of which IP is connecting to the mail server
<Thedjatclubrock> bazhang: Oops, on LO, not much, on ethm (what part do you want, there is no ip)
<bazhang> Thedjatclubrock: there is an ethernet cable attached from startup, or after you were started up
<Thedjatclubrock> bazhang: At start-up , but as an aside I have 3 installed :P
<KingMorpheus> it is a compaq presario v2000 running widows xp mobile amd 2800+ processor
<KingMorpheus> 795 mhz
<KingMorpheus> 384 ram
<bazhang> Thedjatclubrock: three ethernet cards? or three cables?
<Thedjatclubrock> bazhang: 3 cards, 1 cable
<viktor> hi i just installed wine and cant find it
<nezware> do you know a channel in spanish?
<masnet10> fruty
<Thedjatclubrock> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rainwalker> viktor: if you installed it right there should be a "wine" entry in your applications menu
<Starnestommy> nezware: #ubuntu-es
<rainwalker> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Thedjatclubrock> !es
<bazhang> KingMorpheus: apart from the possible error in burning the iso--as data instead of an image, have you considered the alternate cd? that works when the livecd chokes sometimes
<masnet10> fruty
<sweetsinse> !icecat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<viktor> rainwalker its not there
<dznodes> Can someone tell me how to had the network manager applet to the top panel?
<nezware> thankz
<masnet10> #bogor
<rainwalker> viktor: how did you install it?
<viktor> the sudo apt-get install wine
<rainwalker> hmm
<j_humphrey> if i want install multiple programs at once, i jsut do a: "sudo apt-get install program1 program2" right?
<rainwalker> viktor: what happens if you run "winecfg"?
<sweetsinse> dznodes: right click the panel and add Notification area
<bazhang> yes j_humphrey
<Thedjatclubrock> bazhang: Ideas?
<mkquist> j_humphrey: yes
<j_humphrey> mmk, thanks
<masnet10> fruty
<masnet10> fruty
<bazhang> Thedjatclubrock: and you have tried the various cards? or only the one?
<Thedjatclubrock> bazhang: All 3
<bazhang> masnet what is your issue?
<Jangari> Mushrooms: not having much luck here
<viktor> wine configuration jsut came up but it was creating the wine config diretory b4 it came up
<KingMorpheus> bazhang its probablly burnt as data, since windows and my burning program was set as so. how do i burn it as an "image"?
<masnet10> fruty
<dznodes> There is no "notification area"
<rainwalker> masnet10: why are you repeating yourself?
<bazhang> KingMorpheus: in windows use isorecorder2 to do it
<lorenzo> rainwalker: I have the Wine menu, but everything just segfaults. What version of wine did you install? I installed 0.9.54 and it created the menu which seems to change as I install programs to drive_c.
<bazhang> masnet10: stop now
<Mushrooms> Jangari: i see >.< I have done some testing with pidgin, and i'm pretty confident that the problem lies in pidgin. Because even though i receive what appears to be empty boxes, i can copy that, and paste it into something like gedit. When i do that, I can see it.
<Thedjatclubrock> bazhang: ?
<viktor> rainwalker: i think mine was 46 instead or somethigng
<rainwalker> lorenzo: the menu changes, as in the programs are added to it?
<electrofreak> rainwalker, bazhang: nvm. I found it. It's all in /etc/event.d/. Apparently that replaces /etc/inittab
<dznodes> When I click the "Add to panel" option it takes me to a list and network manager is not on that list.
<Jangari> righto
<viktor> 0.9.46
<Thedjatclubrock> bazhang: This is a command line system :P
<bazhang> Thedjatclubrock: just curious; why three cards?
<lorenzo> rainwalker: Yes.
<Jangari> dunno about how to solve that, Mushrooms
<rainwalker> lorenzo: it's supposed to do that, but I don't know why it segfaults
<rainwalker> viktor, did you add the wine repo?
<Mushrooms> Jangari: so at least i've confirmed that SCIM is working, and ubuntu language seems to be working, and probably just how pidgin handles the different encodings
<Thedjatclubrock> bazhang: IDK, they were there whrn  Igot it
<lorenzo> rainwalker: If I run a Windows setup program it adds it to the Wine menu.
<viktor> rainwlaker: whats that
<Mushrooms> Jangari: i see, that's ok, thanks for helping
<rainwalker> lorenzo it's supposed to do that
<bazhang> Thedjatclubrock: this is ubuntu-server?
<Thedjatclubrock> bazhang: Command line
<rainwalker> viktor do you know what repositories are?
<viktor> rainwalker: not really at all can i try installing your version instead
<bazhang> Thedjatclubrock: there is no listing for any of the cards in ifconfig? what does lspci show
<masnet10> malang
<dznodes> where do I add the "network manager icon to the top panel"
<Thedjatclubrock> bazhang: They are listed, they just don't get assigned an ip
<Mushrooms> Jangari: I wish they had something like http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/604 for ubuntu
<dznodes> How can I speak to you in a private channel?
<Darkmystere> Err, im asking in most ubuntu channels how do i enable direct rendering on my ATI Raedon Xpress 200M Series Graphics card?
<Darkmystere>  Also are there any new flgrx versions for my specific card?
<bazhang> dznodes: register then ask the person you want to pm
<lorenzo> rainwalker: Could the segfault be a problem with 0.9.55? 0.9.54 works fine. I was able to run my daughter's CD-ROM's perfectly, but since the upgrade I can't run anything.
<DavidW2> hi. I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it doesn't give me a choice of resolutions. is this normal?
<bazhang> DavidW2: with the sudo command?
<bazhang> Thedjatclubrock: any way to remove the other two cards?
<DavidW2> bazhang: yes, with sudo, it gives me other choices, like the keyboard, but nothing having to do with video
<rainwalker> lorenzo: how did you install it? I'm still on 0.9.54
<Thedjatclubrock> bazhang: I guess :P
<sweetsinse> dznodes:
<rainwalker> viktor: do you see the private message I sent you
<bazhang> DavidW2: what card and what drivers
<lorenzo> rainwalker: I'm running an early Hardy. It just upgraded before the freeze.
<sweetsinse> dznodes: there isnt a network manager section.. you add it by adding notification icon
<rainwalker> lorenzo: ohh...I'm still on gutsy, so I have no idea
<viktor> rainwalker:  yes but i cant reply
<rainwalker> viktor: ohh ok
<viktor> rainwalker: i dont know how to register
<bazhang> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<bazhang> viktor see above
<lorenzo> rainwalker: Ah thanks for the help anyway.
<sweetsinse> dznodes: "notification icon" adds nm-applet, tracker tool, and battery icons
<rainwalker> viktor: type "/j #alkaline" in whatever chat client you're using right now
<sweetsinse> it night be notification area
<lorenzo> Anyone get wine running on Hardy since the freeze?
<sweetsinse> my wine w3rks.. hardy 4
<bazhang> lorenzo: there is a specific channel for hardy #ubuntu+1
<sweetsinse> no one is there unfortunately
<bazhang> makes no difference sweetsinse this is for gutsy and earlier
<sweetsinse> cool i didnt know it highlighted the line so long as your name is in it.. htought it had to be first or last
<rainwalker> viktor: you're now in that #alkaline room, I'll help you in there
<lorenzo> rainwalker: Ah. Thanks. Didn't actually know about that one. I'll try it.
<Jangari> freeze? on hardy?
<bazhang> heh
<dznodes> Sweetsinse:  Thanks.  That did it!
<msferoz85> hello folks
<rainwalker> hey msferoz85
<msferoz85> my network server is windows based. how do i connect to the internet with ubuntu n this case?
<israfil> How do I switch between Desktops, (not workspaces)
<israfil> I have two desktops, but one of them is completely empty
<bazhang> israfil: using compiz?
<israfil> theres no panels
<israfil> yep
<israfil> compiz <3
<msferoz85> my network server is windows based. how do i connect to the internet with ubuntu n this case?
<Jangari> !repeat | msferoz85
<ubotu> msferoz85: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bazhang> israfil: you want the cube?
<mr__daniel> msferoz85: we have read you question, I am already searching for en solution, please wait ...
<msferoz85> sorry :$
<Jangari> s'alright, now you know
<israfil> no i have the cube
<Thedjatclubrock> bazhang: DOne
<israfil> I need to know how to switch between desktops, not workspaces
<bazhang> israfil: then what is the question
<israfil> cube switches between workspaces
<bazhang> aha
<israfil> on the bottom right of my screen it says "switch to desk 2"
<Jangari> israfil: i don't think compiz will allow multiple desks
<bazhang> ctrl alt left mousebutton click or ctrl alt down israfil
<israfil> when I click that, that desktop is completely empty, all i see is the wall paper and I don't know how to set it up
<Jangari> that is, as well as multiple workspaces
<Daniel3> i installed ubuntu in my 50 gb of unallocated space and then i restarted my computer and now it says "Error loading operating system"
<israfil> I had to restart my comp to get out of it lol
<israfil> ctrl + alt + down didnt work
<bazhang> Thedjatclubrock: try the ifconfig again in terminal and see if it brings up a eth0 listing
<Daniel3> what am i supposed to do
<Thedjatclubrock> bazhang: It brings up LO, and the eth is 1 btw
<Jangari> i had that problem a couple of times, israfil, you have to have the settings right, and once they are right, never change them again, essentially
<Starnestommy> Daniel3: sounds like a busted mbr.  Do you have any other operating systems installed on it?
<bazhang> israfil: alt-f2 compiz --replace should get compiz going, then you need to initiate it
<Daniel3> yeah
<Daniel3> xp
<Daniel3> two seperate operating systems
<Jangari> msferoz85: i don't suppose you've tried samba?
<Daniel3> two seperate partitions
<bazhang> Thedjatclubrock: sudo dhclient eth1 what does that do
<msferoz85> no i didnt
<israfil> ah i see, let me give that a shot
<israfil> brb
<msferoz85> i am new to linux. don't know anything aboutit
<Jangari> msferoz85: i'm not entirely sure what you're attempting though, can you elaborate?
<Starnestommy> Daniel3: there should be fixmbr a or similar command in the XP recovery disc's recovery mode
<Daniel3> ok
<Daniel3> yeah
<Daniel3> there is
<Daniel3> i will try that AGAIN
<Daniel3> sigh
<bazhang> enter key Daniel3 try to use it less
<Thedjatclubrock> bazhang: It tells me : Send_packet: Network is down          execve /lib/dhcp/......... Permission denied
<Daniel3> ok
<Thedjatclubrock> in sudo
<KingMorpheus> bazhang, which version should i download for the laptop??
<bazhang> Thedjatclubrock: this is adsl router/modem?
<Janglogitech> desktop, i386, KingMorpheus
<bazhang> KingMorpheus: the alternate iso
<Thedjatclubrock> bazhang: This is a cable modem to a router to a 16 port switch
<Janglogitech> bazhang: i don't think alternate is a good idea
<mr__daniel> msferoz85: maybe this here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-network/+question/6961
<msferoz85> Jangari: actually, it's quite common in Pakistan to have something called a "Cablenet", where the server gets a corporate connection, and provides inter to the neighborhood through LAN, pretty much like a corporate network. So, my cablenet server is using windows, while i want to use internet on my ubuntu
<bazhang> Janglogitech: then you advise KingMorpheus ;]
<honk_> Does anyone burn EEPROM or FLASH MEMORY with Ubuntu? If so, how on earth do you do it?
<goblin> [root@s15290842 ~]# w
<goblin>  09:27:00 up  7:02,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.00
<goblin> USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<goblin> root     pts/0    82.red-88-1-117. 09:22   27.00s  0.04s  0.04s -bash
<goblin> root     pts/1    79.126.193.74    09:24    0.00s  0.04s  0.00s w
<goblin> how to kill all people who are on the root?
<FloodBot1> goblin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daniel3> this is new. I booted to ubuntu live cd and then went to boot from first hard disk and it said this "Booting from local disk... isolinux: Disk error 04,AX = 0201, drive 80"
<goblin> so people ?
<Daniel3> and then boot failded
<mr__daniel> msferoz85: I think you need something called 'active ip_forward'
<msferoz85> Janglogitech: i hope i have been successful in explaining what i want
<Thedjatclubrock> bazhang: Ideas?
<Janglogitech> as far as i know, msferoz85, you should be able to access the internet anyway, irrespective of the os of the server, but you should ask the administrator of this neighbourhood cablenet, it sounds wicked though
<mr__daniel> msferoz85: I just know how to set this under ubuntu, but it also should be possible under windows, beacuse this 'internet-share-techniques' are all standardized
<msferoz85> mr__daniel: can u please tell me a little more abouti t?? :S
<Janglogitech> grr
<Jangari> how did that happen
<mr__daniel> msferoz85: unfortunately not, because I also don't know much about this technique
 * Carbon <•~•~ ÏðÈâÅò ÂñÅì ~•~•>
<mr__daniel> msferoz85: you should also consult a forum and/or IRC-Channel for windows-related topics
<bazhang> what is the card thedjatclubrock
<bazhang> carbon you have an issue?
<israfil> ok so that didnt work
<BeastSE7> hay guys, i installed Emerald theme manager and had it working then once i restarted ubuntu it never opend again so i uninstalled it and now i cant reinstall it??? anybody know how to help me??
<tdjacr|away> bazhang: Intel I believe
<israfil> i got stuck in desk 2 which is completely empty
<israfil> and i dont know how to switch back to desk 1
<tdjacr|away> bazhang: I have to go to bed, any last ideas?
<Carbon> » bazhang » do you speake rus.?
<bazhang> !ru | Carbon
<ubotu> Carbon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mr__daniel> BeastSE7: '... i cant reinstall is ...' why you are not able to reinstall it?
<Jangari> !ru
<Jangari> ah
<tdjacr|away> Night
<bazhang> tdjacr|away: restarted already with only the one card and the ethernet installed? ifconfig recognizes your card but fails to give a connection?
<bazhang> heh
<tdjacr|away> bazhang: Yep :P
<tdjacr|away> bazhang: Ideas?
<Sublimation> ok, super simple question I think.... need to redirect from /var/www to /var/www/directory with either a index.php or index.html but can't find the code... i think I'm just reallly sleepy.  Any help?
<bazhang> tdjacr|away: what about your cable modem? you have access to it?
<poutine> Where do core files go? How can I fix them not being there? ulimit -c unlimited is not working
<tdjacr|away> bazhang: Yes, but it seems to be woorking (i am on irc)
<bazhang> tdjacr|away: and how about a direct connection no through the router
<BeastSE7> mr_daniel: it says this when i try "Depends: libemeraldengine0 but it is not going to be installed"
<bazhang> does that work tdjacr|away?
<tdjacr|away> bazhang: IDK, the router is in the garage, but my irc somputer is off of the same switch.
<Daniel3> thank you so much for the help in installing ubuntu /sarcasm
<mr__daniel> BeastSE7: are you able to install libemeraldengine0 ?
<Daniel3> bye
<mr__daniel> BeastSE7: i think you have a problem with the packet-manager
<ahorriblemess> hi everyone. I'm trying to move some Audacity plug ins into the Audacity folder, but I don't have permission. Can someone tell me the terminal code to move the files, or is there a way I can enter my password to move them graphically?
<bazhang> tdjacr|away: could be a router connection issue--if everything else remains the same and the cable modem is fine, then I suspect it it the ubuntu box has trouble communicating through the router
<mr__daniel> BeastSE7: try to google for 'apt-get' and/or 'apt-cache' and/or 'cant install' and so one
<mr__daniel> this will help you, I am sure
<luislo> Hi all. Are you able to compile the btsco package to enable your bluetooth headset in the latest ubuntu distro? I'd really appreciate an answer coz this may be the reason why I change from suse to ubuntu
<tdjacr|away> bazhang: I have another ubuntu box that works fine through the switch, and this one worked brfore after a dhclient
<BeastSE7> mr_daniel: i try and instale the libemerad engine it just says more things are wrong
<j0hng4lt> whoever turned me onto Open Arena earlier - thanks - it rocks
<j0hng4lt> and xgalaga is not bad either
<bazhang> tdjacr|away: after when did it stop working--if you can recall--also does a livecd get the internet connection
<ahorriblemess> never mind
<pvl1> j0hng4lt, i know quite a lot of good games for ubuntu
<foo> err, system froze, nothing in the logs. I tested RAM, I tested the drives. It's just X that froze, I just ssh'd in. Anything I should do in the command line?
<bazhang> j0hng4lt: stay away from sauerbraten ;]
<pvl1> j0hng4lt, if u wanna hear
<pvl1> bazhang, y?
<tdjacr|away> .ws
<tdjacr|away> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pvl1> bazhang, i think  its sooo awesome
<bazhang> pvl1: less time to live--it is too good
<pvl1> bazhang, i agree, killtime is way to fast
<bazhang> total time sink imo
<tdjacr|away> bazhang: I don't have a live CD atm, it stopped working after my chgrp mistake
<j0hng4lt> pvli, sure! I am liunx noob - so I do not know how to compile - but I love apt...  if m$ had apt, that would be a huge step
<tdjacr|away> bazhang: Should I just reinstall?
<pvl1> bazhang, j0hng4lt overall, i think the best open source game is tremulous
<rainwalker> j0hng4lt: let's hope they never get it, eh? haha then we'd have less to brag about
<bazhang> tdjacr|away: aha then that would be the prime suspect--what chgrp was this you speak of? I would get the livecd and boot up from that and see if that can get the internet
<bazhang> pvl1: hard to argue with that ;]
<j0hng4lt> I am a 2nd day linux noob, and that is hands down my favorite part of linux so far
<tdjacr|away> bazhang: I accidentally set all files to root as the group :P
<BeastSE7> im getting no luck
<BeastSE7> maybe if i install another package handler?
<pvl1> bazhang, but best game overall, in the fps catigory (f'''' spelling) is gears of war
<bazhang> tdjacr|away: back up and then try the livecd--if that does it, then either fix the permissions or just reinstall
<GreenByte> Hi all, how do I make a file by commands?
<rainwalker> j0hng4lt: mine too, but it took me SO long to understand it, just cause I had no idea it even existed until I'd been using ubuntu for a couple of months
<j0hng4lt> i am getting tremulous now
<j0hng4lt> gears on linux?
<pvl1> GreenByte, mk
<israfil> How do I add panels & menus to an empty desk (not workspace) desk 1 has panels and menus and everything, however desk 2 is empty and just shows the wallpaper
<GreenByte> mk mysqld.sock ?
<pvl1> j0hng4lt, we wish
<tdjacr|away> bazhang: I don't have a cd drive atm, It'll have to wait
<bazhang> GreenByte: what file or folder
<rainwalker> GreenByte: for making a file the command is "mkdir"
<tdjacr|away> bazhang: Thank you
<tdjacr|away> bazhang: Good night
<GreenByte> in var/run/mysqld
<GreenByte> I want to make mysqld.sock
<bazhang> tdjacr|away: sorry not to catch that chgrp earlier ;[
<pvl1> j0hng4lt, im actually starting to see aliens and guns with chainsaws on them
<tdjacr|away> bazhang: It was my fault :P
<bluefoxx> ok, so im trying to download some torrents, and my connection keeps getting refused. its happening to every torrent i have tried so far, so i figure, it must be a problem with my firewall or something. how can i fix this?
<j0hng4lt> LOL, I like cod4
<CVD-PR> hey llegue
<GreenByte> bash: mk: command not found
<j0hng4lt> Call of Duty
<j0hng4lt> 4
<CVD-PR> resistance is better
<j0hng4lt> but my real love is America's Army Online
<Darkmystere> is there a quicker way to download .png images from the web?
<j0hng4lt> it used to be on linux - now only pc
<Darkmystere> like the ones you have to load to download :/
<luislo> !AskTheBot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<j0hng4lt> Darkmystere - faters connection
<j0hng4lt> faster
<Darkmystere> like you have to righ click once its loading and choose save image because loading those huuge skydomes take time...
<GreenByte> rainwalker, not true! mkdir is for making dirs! How to make FILES
<GreenByte> And how do I remove dirs...
<rainwalker> ohhh
<mo0n_sniper> <j0hng4lt> where can i download america's army for linux?
<CVD-PR> os[Linux 2.6.22-14-386 i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+ @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical : 504MB, 61.7% free] disk[Total : 120.57GB, 77.50% Free] video[nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]] sound[]
<pvl1> j0hng4lt, oi idunno if it exsists for ubuntu, but if u dual xp, check out kumawar
<CVD-PR> in americas army page
<j0hng4lt> it stopped being supported like 4 versions ago
<Indiadev_Techie> GreenByte: rmdir !!!
<GreenByte> thanks
<j0hng4lt> i doubt there are any linux serversstill up
<bazhang> heh
<BeastSE7> how do i run a program under root?
<GreenByte> now, how do I make a FILE?
<j0hng4lt> for aao
<j0hng4lt> sudo - hey I knew that one!
<mo0n_sniper> why?
<Dr_willis> GreenByte,  touch file
<bazhang> BeastSE7: use sudo not root
<Dr_willis> there ya just made a file named file. :)
<GreenByte> Dr_willis: thanks :D
<CVD-PR> its there a 'run as' for ubuntu?
<bullgard4> Wozu braucht man ein 'CVS repository'? (/usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/Documentation/dvb/readme)
<j0hng4lt> sudo - SuperUser do (something)
<bullgard4> What is the use of a 'CVS repository'? (/usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/Documentation/dvb/readme)
<BeastSE7> bazhang: yeah i mean how do i run a program out of my system tools as sudo?
<Dr_willis> CVD-PR,   Not in the sence that windows has that feature.
<j0hng4lt> Content Version System
<j0hng4lt> right?
<GreenByte> aw, I still get this when I start mysql administrator: Could not connect to host 'localhost'. MySQL Error Nr. 2002  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13)
<Jangari> !gimpshop
<ubotu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<bluefoxx> is there a gui based firewall configuration tool? im not so savvy when it comes to networking yet...[i am learning]
<BeastSE7> how do i run a program out of the menu as Sudo? like whats the terminal command?
<sweetsinse> bluefoxx: firestarter, althought there are some issues with the gutsy package
<pvl1> BeastSE7, sudo <program>
<pvl1> er
<Starnestommy> BeastSE7: depends on which program it is
<bluefoxx> BeastSE7, sudo <program>
<pvl1> sudo and drag the program from the menue to the terminal
<sweetsinse> bluefoxx: mainly if you need internet connection sharing
<masnet10> hy....
<afancy> Hi, how to mount NTFS, FAT32 file system?
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/devicename /media/MOUNTPOINTTHATMUSTEXIST -t vfat
<Dr_willis> is the short answer. heh
<BeastSE7> it says command not found
<Dr_willis>  sudo whatevercommand
<j0hng4lt> make sure you have a leading /
<bluefoxx> sweetsinse, yea, thats whaat im trying to go for, i have a computer that absoulutely *refuses* to connect to the net with *any* of the 10ish networking cards ive tried in it, short of buying a usb ethernet adaptor this is my best idea XD
<j0hng4lt> sudo /dir/subdir/command arugments
<Starnestommy> BeastSE7: which program are you trying to run?
<BeastSE7> its Adept Manager in Applications, System tools, Adept manager
<clocKwize> hi, when i try to install, it goes to busybox (initfs) terminal prompt
<Starnestommy> BeastSE7: gksudo adept &
<clocKwize> and in the log file, it says it can't find a hd (or something similar)
<sweetsinse> bluefoxx: as long as your hardware is recognized it should w3rk..  yu have to apply a fix to firestarter to use dhcp becasue its currently broken in gutsy
<sweetsinse> firestarter looks for the wrong command
<sweetsinse> and you have to manually tell firestarter which interface to share
<BeastSE7> it said [2] 8128,  [1]  Done
<bluefoxx> sweetsinse, i have this other computer, mobo is a asus tusi-m and no network card ive tried in it will work, i have a cheap network hub that is ok, this comp is in it, i got another old one going on it, but it refuses to use it
<Starnestommy> BeastSE7: whoops, I had the wrong command.  Try sudo -b adept_manager
<sweetsinse> yeah im not really sure what to do if ubuntu cant aquire the card
<bluefoxx> sweetsinse, ive tried about 10-12 different network adaptors and short of trying to put in a thicknet system for it im out of ideas
<BeastSE7> ahh thanks thats the one
<BeastSE7> thanks mate
<bluefoxx> sweetsinse, so far infact, i only have a intel adaptor on a older asus based comp and the 1996 3com card in this computer going, most of the other ones i tried were infact, identical models to the 3com in this computer, and i tested them to work fine at school...
<clocKwize> anyone
<Starnestommy> clocKwize: is the hard disk sata, ide, usb, or scsi?
<sinsun> hi
<clocKwize> Starnestommy sata
<sweetsinse> bluefoxx what are you objectives exactly, you have a w3rking card in one comp but not the other right?
<sugiezzz> h
<bluefoxx> sweetsinse, i tried to install to this second comp with an alt install disk but it fails to recognize with the DHCP server, and then as it turns out somehow theres no kernel on the disk...
<Starnestommy> clocKwize: have you tried downloading the cd image and burning it again?
<clocKwize> yes 4 times
<sweetsinse> is the dhcp server a router or is that the first comp
<bluefoxx> sweetsinse, my objective is to get a working LAN so i can keep accounts on a main computer and use the others as terminals to log into this one from, then tutor my grandfather on how to use the damned thing so heel understand why i get pissed off at it sometimes...[i hate computer crashes, im allways working on something important when it happens to freeze...]
<BeastSE7> how do i install emerald?
<sweetsinse> bluefoxx what is the dhcp server
<neil_d> I have found out the that the ubuntu encrypted LVM option is using "cipher name: aes    ciphter mode: cbc-essiv:sha256"  does this mean its use a 256 bit key length ?
<bluefoxx> sweetsinse, my ISP is shaw, im runnning off of "high speed light" which is basically dial up through cable, and i tried even pluging the other comp directly into the modem to no result
<sweetsinse> hmm
<BeastSE7> any on know? iv been tryin for days
<Starnestommy> BeastSE7: which version of ubuntu?
<sweetsinse> BeastSE7 apt-get install emerald doesnt work?
<BeastSE7> 7:10
<sweetsinse> compiz will use emerald by default if its available
<Agion> Does anyone have any advice hot to get ATI x1950 driver?
<Dr_willis> Agion,  restricted-manager dident isntall the drivers properly?
<BeastSE7> sweetsinse: if i type that i get this "apt-get install emerald"
<BeastSE7> whoops i mean
<Dr_willis> !find emerald
<ubotu> Found: emerald, libemeraldengine-dev, libemeraldengine0, xemeraldia
<BeastSE7>  emerald: Depends: libemeraldengine0 but it is not going to be installed
<BeastSE7> E: Broken packages
<Merc> ohhhh really
<Merc> haha
<Dr_willis> BeastSE7,  do a apt-get update, then upgrade, then try again
<xoai> !info emerald
<ubotu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 198 kB, installed size 956 kB
<sweetsinse> bluefoxx im not really sure how to fix that, can you boot into livecd?
<Agion> Dr_willis: dunno rly, Compiz doesn't work atleast and i think its a driver problem
<Dr_willis> compiz and ati cards canbe a pain.
<sweetsinse> BeastSE7 run "apt-get -f install"
<Agion> And Im a linux noob, so could you tell me the full codeline ^^
<bluefoxx> sweetsinse, i can try but it fales and hangs at "running /init/scripts/premount.sh" or something like that...it has exactly 256 RAM but its shared video memory, all my extra PCI graphics card are too old to work correctly in ubuntu
<BeastSE7> stil isnt working
<bluefoxx> and the rest are AGP, i only have one extra board with a AGP slot it...working board that is
<sweetsinse> ha kinda got a graveyard goin huh
<msferoz85> where is the command line interface of ubuntu??
<Dr_willis> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<BeastSE7> sweetsinse: i get this when i try apt-get emerald: "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BeastSE7>   emerald: Depends: libemeraldengine0 but it is not going to be installed
<BeastSE7> E: Broken packages"
<Indiadev_Techie> msferoz85: terminal !!!
<sweetsinse> BeastSE7 did you run "apt-get -f install"
<BeastSE7> yes and did nothing
<Dr_willis> BeastSE7,  thisis after you tried the 'sudo apt-get update ' and "sudo apt-get upgrade"  ?
<sweetsinse> what package did it say was broken
<Agion> Dr_willis, it says it is fully updated...
<BeastSE7> yes after doing those it stll says that
<Agion> so I have my drivers up-to-date?
<Frenguz> hi all
<Indiadev_Techie> Frenguz: hii...
<Dr_willis> Agion,   Alli know about compiz and ati is what ive read at this page
<Dr_willis> !compiz | Agion
<ubotu> Agion: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Indiadev_Techie> Frenguz: ask ur question ???
<icesword> what command should i use to see the permission of a file
<Agion> Ok thx!
<icesword> or direcotory
<xoai> icesword: ls -la
<icesword> thx
<icesword> xoai,thank u
<sweetsinse> E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header, get that error after trying to add key from debian so i can try out iceweasel
<sweetsinse> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-628408.html
<natlinuxnewb> hi all
<Dr_willis> why even bother with iceweasle?
<Trel> I get the moral idea behind Iceweasel, but isn't the whole idea a bit extreme?
<Indiadev_Techie>  natlinuxnewb: Hii...
<Dr_willis> Trel,  its the debian way! :)
<sweetsinse> i dont know i guess
<Darkmystere> ....i can never get any cube caps or skydomes to work.. i just got white for both...
<Darkmystere>  and i have an image selected......
<natlinuxnewb> How do I change and keep the resolution to 640 x 480 at a refresh rate of 43Hz?
<sweetsinse> i know it's pretty much firefox, and isnt going to solve my issue... but the lag in compiz under hardy is driving me insane, i want to use the scale plugin in place of a taskbar
<xoai> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sweetsinse> how do i get rid of that error.... i just removed the entry from sources.list and it didnt help
<natlinuxnewb> xoai: Thanks.
<Dr_willis> after altering the sources.list be sure to apt-get update
<natlinuxnewb>  ok heres another question...Does Gutsy require a certain refresh rate at the minimum?
<Pipepi> siemka
<Pipepi> :)
<Luftzig> hi, I'm trying to share my internet connection with my other computer (running dhcp), and I found a this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370, but: a. I'm using a modem at ppp0. b. I don't have a clue who to run root terminal, especialy after the FAQ says I shouldn't
<Darkmystere> Also Please use my name for replies im doing somthing in another side of the cube and the windows dont show :/ but the lil popup does
<Ayabara> should I enable the proposed and backports repos?
<Pipepi> where is poland server?
<Stevethepirate> in poland.
<sweetsinse> Dr_willis didnt help, starting synaptic yeilds "E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
<Stevethepirate> *doh*
<Stevethepirate> :P
<Pipepi> yes
<Pipepi> ;p
<sweetsinse> apt-get update w3rks though
<Ayabara> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pipepi> where is polish server??
<Pipepi> :(
<sweetsinse> dont you just replace the country code in sources.list
<natlinuxnewb> I love Pidgin! Was using xfire before. mIRC before that.
<Starnestommy> Pipepi: #ubuntu-pl ?
<Merc> hi
<Merc> ubuntu is pretty cool
<Indiadev_Techie>  natlinuxnewb: me too...
<BeastSE7> my sources.lst is empty?
<natlinuxnewb> Merc: hi
<xoai> natlinuxnewb: I think no. But it has to match with your hardware capability
<Indiadev_Techie>  natlinuxnewb: pidgin is gr8 software....
<sweetsinse> is there a command tool for easily adding/removing entries from sources.list, i need one for scripting
<Pipepi> starnestommy: thank you!
<Ayabara> anyone with a dell xps laptop around? I need to find a way to make the webcam on mine work
<natlinuxnewb> xoai: is there a list of hardware reqs for 7.10?
<eko_hermiyanto> how to create partition with command line in ubuntu?
<Indiadev_Techie> Merc: its xtremely coooooooooooooooooooool man !!!
<hipitihop> does anyone know hhow to get madwifi to use 108m mode on wifi card ?
<icesword> if i can gain root privelige
<Stevethepirate> Ayabara: Yar.. i have one.
<Stevethepirate> if you get the webcam working.. let me know plz.
<xoai> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<eko_hermiyanto> !partition
<natlinuxnewb> !Hardware
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<BeastSE7> far out nothing works
<natlinuxnewb> !ubuntu requirements
<natlinuxnewb> heh : (21:19:01) ubotu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent
<xoai> !requirement
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirement - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ayabara> Stevethepirate, that sound promising :-). have you fiddled much with getting the webcam to work?
<xoai>  Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ15:16       sweetsinse : is there a command tool for easily adding/removing entries from sources.list, i need one for scripting
<xoai> 15:16           Pipepi : starnestommy: thank you!
<xoai> 15:17 --> L3ttuc3 (n=L3ttuc3@ADSL-TPLUS-74-8.telecomplus.net) has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<xoai> 15:17          Ayabara : anyone with a dell xps laptop around? I need to find a way to make the webcam on mine work
<xoai> 15:17     natlinuxnewb : xoai: is there a list of hardware reqs for 7.10?
<xoai> 15:17 --> Paul-S (n=paul@host-84-9-88-231.dslgb.com) has quit ("Lost terminal")
<xoai> 15:17 --> hugoeng (n=hugo@c83-248-173-20.bredband.comhem.se) has joined #ubuntu
<xoai> 15:17 --> eko_hermiyanto (n=eko@121.58.184.6) has joined #ubuntu
<xoai> 15:17 --> Paul-S (n=paul@84.9.88.231) has joined #ubuntu
<xoai> 15:17   eko_hermiyanto : how to create partition with command line in ubuntu?
<FloodBot2> xoai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stevethepirate> Ayabara: Not a lot. One of my friends tried on his inspiron for like.. a week.. didn't get it working :(
<icesword> does ubuntu have a text based browser
<Stevethepirate> icesword: links
<Starnestommy> icesword: lynx, elinks, and w3m
<icesword> wha t is the command
<BeastSE7> WTF! does this mean???? "libemeraldengine0:
<BeastSE7>  Depends: libwnck18 (>=2.15.90) but it is not installable
<BeastSE7>  Depends: emerald but it is not going to be installed"
<Beryllium> uh, those ARE the commands :)
<Starnestommy> BeastSE7: what happens when trying sudo apt-get install libwnck18  ?
<icesword> Stevethepirate, thx
<icesword> Starnestommy, thx
<Stevethepirate> icesword: np
<natlinuxnewb> Q. Why has Gutsy detected my monitor refresh rate at 80?
<hipitihop> Anyone have madwifi running card > 54m ?
<natlinuxnewb> ubotu, hardware >me
<sweetsinse> is there a command tool for easily adding/removing entries from sources.list
<nano__> does anybody know what "rc" and "ii" mean when the dpkg-query command is run
<BeastSE7> i get this "Package libwnck18 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<BeastSE7> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<BeastSE7> is only available from another source
<BeastSE7> E: Package libwnck18 has no installation candidate
<BeastSE7> "
<FloodBot2> BeastSE7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> nano__: There's an explanation at the top.  Theyre actually two separate status indicators
<Flannel> BeastSE7: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<nano__> Flannel: well I don't see how "rc" is explained...its a very bad way to explain status
<nano__> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<nano__> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<natlinuxnewb> brb
<natlinuxnewb> i hope
<okaasan> what do I do to open RAR files?
<nano__> Flannel: I cannot make any sense of that
<xoai> okaasan: rar e file.rar to extract
<okaasan> well, yeah, but what about with the gnome archiver thingy?
<Ayabara> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<okaasan> also "rar is not installed, etc" which is quite fixable, but I'd like to be able to use the GUI archive browser
<JPSman> Hello?
<modderphyte> Good morning all.
<xoai> okaasan: I don't know any GUI rar browser but I think CLI is good enough. if you just want to show content of archive, run rar l file.rar
<BeastSE7> Flannel: Ubuntu 7.10
<Flannel> nano__: there's three columns, the third is the error, first is desired, second is status.  You missde the first line in your paste.  (the lines are pointing to their respective columns)
<hipitihop> does anyone have their WIFI running at speed > 54m ?
<JPSman> Ok, I recently re-installed my windows...and now my duel boot menu at the begging of starting my computer has disappeared
<Flannel> BeastSE7: that package is only in previous versions.  What are you trying to install?
<magnetron> okaasan, xoai: the regular archive manager in Ubuntu supports RAR files, as soon as you install the "rar" package
<Flannel> nano__: So, the rc, for instance, means you want to Remove, and there are still residual Config files left.
<Flannel> nano__: ii means you want it Installed, and it is Installed
<magnetron> !grub > JPSman
<xoai> magnetron: thanks ^^ I am command-line fanboy
<okaasan> also, how do I get ubuntu to use the sun JRE
<nano__> Flannel: for the rc package...how does it know what I "desire"
<xoai> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<BeastSE7> Flannel: im trying to install emerald theme manager, i already hae compiz and stuff but not emerald
<nano__> Flannel: Unless its suggesting that I remove it because a certain packages isn't being used at all?
<icesword> who is mastering www.ubuntu.org.cn
<jb1> Is anyone available that can help me get my X11 forwarding working between 2 gutsy systems?
<okaasan> I installed it, but it looks to me like azureus is still using the OSS one
<Flannel> BeastSE7: Your package isn't for 7.10, you should get a package that is supposed to be used with 7.10
<BeastSE7> Huh?
<sweetsinse> jb1 you need to install ssh
<JPSman> thank you thank you thank you megnetron :OD
<BeastSE7> what?
<icesword> sweetsinse, they say ssh is safe.maybe it is safe for host
<KalEl> hi
<jb1> I have an open-ssh-server (sshd) running on box1, and an ssh client on box2.  The client can connect to the server for normal ssh operations fine.  Just can't forward X.  I attempt via ssh -Xv box1
<KalEl> i finally got php and apache working!
<sweetsinse> icesword what?
<msferoz85> i cant find the freaking CLI.
<Flannel> nano__: No, its saying that because you've removed it through a package manager.
<xoai> okaasan: I recommend tranmission, a lightweight torrent client
<msferoz85> where is it?
<icesword> sweetsinse, i mean ssh is not good
<okaasan> xoai: I'm not looking for a new client, I'm looking for azureus working
<sweetsinse> why not
<nano__> but i thought the dpkg-query -l command only returned the names of packages that i have on my system
<nano__> unless, it is possible for me to have a package on my system, that is not installed...?
<viktorious> how do install emaralth themse on ubuntu 7.10 gutsy
<Flannel> nano__: It does.  That package was installed, has been removed, but the configuration is still around, so it still knows about it.
<Flannel> nano__: When you "remove" in synaptic, configuration stuff remains, you need to do a "complete removal" to get rid of configs as well.
<Flannel> nano__: with apt-get, its the difference between remove and remove --purge
<xoai> okaasan: what is the OSS one?
<nano__> Flannel: that really clears it up
<sweetsinse> what is wrong with ssh
<okaasan> xoai: icedtea
<nano__> Flannel: in case you don't hear this enough: THANK YOU FOR ANSWERING MY QUESTION
<Flannel> nano__: No problem
<xoai> !find icedtea
<okaasan> Using Java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-icedtea/jre/bin/java
<ubotu> Found: icedtea-java7-bin, icedtea-java7-demo, icedtea-java7-doc, icedtea-java7-jdk, icedtea-java7-jre (and 2 others)
<okaasan> from the crash log
<okaasan> well
<okaasan> the console
<bazhang> sweetsinse: that is on hardy alpha 4 right?
<thomasca> Hey, I just installed the new version of Ubuntu, and all the Compiz effects work fine except the transparent windows frames don't blur stuff behind them.
<thomasca> Is there a way of doing this with Compiz-Fusion?
<CVD-PR> buenp c ya later
<sweetsinse> bazhang yes.. what is "that" what you referring 2
<bazhang> ssh sweetsinse
<lllsondowlll> I am trying to install the new version of ubuntu and I am getting weird graphic errors, I have tried graphical safemod and install and run and neither work whats the problem?
<sweetsinse> oh yes
<Trel> lllsondowlll: Are you running Hardy?
<bazhang> lllsondowlll: what card and how much ram
<lllsondowlll> running what now?
<xoai> okaasan: just try edit /usr/bin/azureus
<sweetsinse> i had read about some kernel security holes but i thought they were fixed
<lllsondowlll> ok I have a nvidio geforce do you need the model number?
<lllsondowlll> nvidia geforece *
<jorgen> Is it possible to change the dependancies of the gnome-desktop package to not include brltty-x11 and orca but keep all other dependancies?
<Smegzor> I can't get visualisations to work in rhythmbox.  In the plugins screen there is a configuration button for it, but it is always ghosted.  How do I get visualisations working?
<lue> hi everybody. i'd like to install the new ubuntu on my amd64 pc. however when i say "start/install ubuntu" right after the boot, it hangs, saying kernel alive, kernel direct mapping tables up to 10000000 @8000-d000. whats that?
<jb1> sweetsinse, any ideas on where my forwarding is going wrong (or just as well, where i can go to find debugging information)?
<thomasca> Hey, I just installed the new version of Ubuntu, and all the Compiz effects work fine except the transparent windows frames don't blur stuff behind them.
<sweetsinse> jb1 what is the error when you try?  i use freenx for remote desktop, absolutely spectacular
<sweetsinse> near local speeds
<jb1> no error.  Try to load xterm, and don't get any feedback (local or remote)
<natlinuxnewb> has xfire been discontinued?
<jorgen> Smegzor, Are you sure you have all dependencies installed?
<sweetsinse> jb1 so it connects and you see your remote machine, but nothing happens
<lllsondowlll> I am trying to install the newest version ubuntu and I have a nvidia geforce graphics card fx 5500, Not sure how much ram though, but what I do know is when I get to a certain point in the install screen my tv displays weird flashing lines and my monitor goes blank (I am using clone video). I have even used graphic safe mode and no go.
<lllsondowlll> I get sound however
<SuperQ> lllsondowlll: what version of Ubuntu?
<lllsondowlll> 7.10
<SuperQ> :(
<nano__> has anybody ever had difficulties printing more than 1 page document via firefox.
<lllsondowlll> sadface?
<Dupasax> hi there, i have problem with ubuntu 7.10 installation, i have prepared clean partitions (ext3 for "/boot" and "/" and swap area), is workin fine until its installing base system - i mean linux-generic, in these moment i see crash every time i try to retry, but on my brother comp there are no problem installing from same cd`s, so what is the problem?? can someone help me??
<thomasca> Hey, I just installed the new version of Ubuntu, and all the Compiz effects work fine except the transparent windows frames don't blur stuff behind them.
<Ayabara> when I try to use the webcam on my xps m1530 I get "could not connect to video device (/dev/video0), please check connection"
<jb1> sweetsinse, yes.  SSH works well, all remote actions are fine.  However, whenever i launch an app that should then launch a window on my "local" box, it never launchs.  I found sometimes that if i waited a VERY long time, I would get the cannot open localhost:10.0 message, but that takes a long time, and is not visible always.
<SuperQ> lllsondowlll: yea, it may require a bit of CLI tweaking to make work with the non-free nvidia driver
<lllsondowlll> ?
<nano__> somebody give me the name of a good ubuntu webbrowser (other than firefox)..>!
<xoai> nano__: epiphany
<lllsondowlll> Cl 1 tweaking
<nano__> xoai: sweet,thnx
<lllsondowlll> non free nvidia driver?
<Starnestommy> nano__: epiphany, konqueror, or opera
<Darkmystere> Hey im the one who cant get downloaded Skydome images to load....also same for the cubecaps
<SuperQ> lllsondowlll: Ubuntu defaults to the open source nvidia driver, you have to run some terminal commands to enable the nvidia binary driver
<sweetsinse> i guess i dont really know, i havent tried forwarding x over ssh becsaeu its too slow for my needs, i can give you a link to a freenx tut if you want
<nano__> Starnestommy: Opera brings back many many memories......
<SuperQ> lllsondowlll: hold on, let me find you a howto
<lllsondowlll> just tell me what I need to do
<lllsondowlll> ok
<lllsondowlll> thanks
<SuperQ> lllsondowlll: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<lllsondowlll> alrighty
<lllsondowlll> will try
<lllsondowlll> thanks a bunch!
<SuperQ> lllsondowlll: Sorry I can't help you with specifics, but that may help
<SuperQ> lllsondowlll: no problem
<lllsondowlll> I'll come back if I have any more problems
<sweetsinse> is there a command tool for easily adding/removing entries from sources.list
<natlinuxnewb> How do i find linux monitor drivers for Philips 105s?
<root___> hello people
<jb1> sweetsinse, that's fine, a link to freenx would be great, but ideally, i have very basic forwarding needs, so would love to continue to work towards getting it working (A few weeks ago, i had it forwarding... don't know if the latest kernel patches did something, or where the problem came from).  If anyone else out there has any hints, i would love them
<bazhang> sweetsinse: gedit
<SuperQ> lllsondowlll: Sorry it's going to be kinda complicated, and not GUI friendly
<natlinuxnewb> hi root___
<thomasca> Hey, I just installed the new version of Ubuntu, and all the Compiz effects work fine except the transparent windows frames don't blur stuff behind them.
<root___> how to set that commands export user=usernmame on .bashrc ? for bitchx can somebody help me ?
<sweetsinse> no i am writing a script and i need to add/remove entries... id rather not write regex functions
<bazhang> err vim, nano for cli sweetsinse
<SuperQ> regexp is awesome tho :)
<root___> who can help me?
<root___> pls
<lllsondowlll> and the CL 1 tweaking can be done during installation right?
<root___> how to set that commands export user=usernmame on .bashrc ? for bitchx can somebody help me ?
<sweetsinse> ugh i always fight with regex on php
<lllsondowlll> because I don't even get it close to install when it flips out
<SuperQ> lllsondowlll: not CL1
<root___> #linux
<SuperQ> c l i
<sweetsinse> jb1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620057
<natlinuxnewb> Anyone experienced with monitor troubleshooting?
<SuperQ> Command Line Interface
<bazhang> lllsondowlll: you want to install the drivers during installation? then use the alternate cd
<sweetsinse> freenx is so worth the effort
<Dupasax> who have "hardy" running??
<SuperQ> lllsondowlll: Yea, you may have to install with the alternate CD
<magnetron> !anyone | natlinuxnewb
<ubotu> natlinuxnewb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lllsondowlll> Alright I guess..
<bazhang> !hardy | Dupasax
<ubotu> Dupasax: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<natlinuxnewb> magnetron: thanx lol
<Trel> Hardy is quite nice, but can be a pain to run on a production machine.
<natlinuxnewb> How can I install a linux driver for a Philips 105s Monitor?
<Trel> A bit easier than FreeBSD 7 has been on a server though.
<SuperQ> Trel: heh
<Dupasax> bazhang: i know that, but who have currently running Hardy
<natlinuxnewb> i.e. for a monitor I'm not currently running.
<bazhang> Dupasax: offtopic here--not a chat channel either
<Trel> Dupasax: I have it running on three boxes now.
<bazhang> natlinuxnewb: just plug it in
<Darkmystere> Is there a way to Defrag windows partion from Linux?
<Trel> bazhang: I think the name of the protocol here seems to disagree with you on that.
<natlinuxnewb> bazhang: now why didnt i think of that. thanks lol
<SuperQ> Darkmystere: not really
<Dupasax> bazhang: i have tried Alpha 4, but is crashing after partition managing
<bazhang> trel not sure what you mean--this is NOT the channel for hardy discussion
<Trel> bazhang: Internet Relay Chat. It has to be a chat channel.
<Dupasax> bazhang: then where??
<tonyyarusso> !hardy
<Flannel> Dupasax: #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Darkmystere> :/ i resized my Windows partion and cant boot into it it just says starting and stays that way for hours..
<Trel> Dupasax: #ubuntu+1
<Dupasax> k
<Darkmystere> and i cant load it no other Windows boxes :/
<SuperQ> Darkmystere: oh, that sucks
<mkquist> Darkmystere: prob messed up ur boot part...
<bazhang> trel if you have a gutsy or earlier question then this is the place for support--for chit-chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<brizben> what does swap memory do? How can I see it in operation?
<viktorious> does awn slow down the compiz and computer
<mkquist> Darkmystere: i think resizing and expecting to work is dodgey at best.. for windows
<SuperQ> Darkmystere: you may have to boot from a windows CD and do a "fix install" mode
<bazhang> brizben kind of like virtual memory in windows
<tonyyarusso> brizben: It's Linux's name for virtual memory.  It uses a portion of your hard disk as an extension of memory space.
<SuperQ> mkquist: it works.. most of the time
<mkquist> viktorious: what bashang just said
<xoai> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bazhang> viktorious: what is your issue? is awn slowing down your system?
<mkquist> SuperQ: but its a risk
<SuperQ> mkquist: of course there is the "Backup first" warning ;)
<viktorious> i think so
<SuperQ> mkquist: agreed
<mkquist> SuperQ: lol, correct... no one ever listens tho...
<brizben> bazhag so how do I make it work for me. I want to see it in action using system monitor.
<SuperQ> mkquist: I know I don't, and I know better
<bazhang> brizben: see it in action?how much ram do you have?
<lue> but if your partitions break, you can still recover them... so i would just try
<mkquist> SuperQ: mostly same here... when will we ever learn?
<thomasca> Hey, I just installed the new version of Ubuntu, and all the Compiz effects work fine except the transparent windows frames don't blur stuff behind them.
<brizben> bazhag 512Mb
<viktorious> bazhang: could it be slowing
<bazhang> thomasca: do you have the plugins-extra installed?
<thomasca> I believe so, yes.
<xoai> !compiz > thomasca
<bazhang> viktorious not sure does it feel slower to you?
<viktorious> i think so not sure
<bazhang> thomasca: what about ccsm? and the correct 3d drivers for your card?
<xoai> #compiz-fusion
<thomasca> Yep, got that.
<Dupasax> bazhang: then what i need to do with gusty livecd?? i`m trying to run this, but after splash i see only "out of range" like refresh problem, then on onther console i have tried to reconfigure xorg, but with no effect, after this i see "no device detected" when startx and at the end "no screens found", so?? what i need to do to run this correctly??
<thomasca> And I do have plugins-extra installed for compiz fuzion.
<bazhang> viktorious: it is likely that using awn with a lower end video card and compiz might lag things a bit
<viktorious> 8500gt ??
<bazhang> Dupasax: ah out of range--that is the monitor is set to a resolution that the card is not yet set up for you need to reconfigure your xorg.conf
<Dupasax> bazhand: and i have radeon 2600
<Luftzig> hi, I'm trying to setup internet connection sharing with DHCP using firestarter, but when I start firestarter I get an unknown error thingy
<Dupasax> bazhang: i have tried this: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but that not helping me
<Darkmystere> i even tried a fix mbr lol
<bazhang> Dupasax: not real good here with ati stuff--what drivers did you install and how did you install them?
<Darkmystere> But that didnt work :/
<Dupasax> bazhang: on livecd??
<bazhang> Dupasax: aha from the livecd? then that will likely have little effect
<thegattaca> Anyone: It has been years since the MGA linux drivers worked with opengl correctly on the Matrox G550 Dual Head card. Has there been any progress or a fix?
<Dupasax> bazhang: yes livecd
<bazhang> viktorious that card should be well supported on ubuntu provided you have the correct 3d drivers installed
<Mimi> Hi is there a way to load a program at the start?
<Luftzig> I followed the firestarter's instructions, but no good
<Flannel> Mimi: Which start?  boot or login?
<sweetsinse> Luftzig: firestarter is broken in gutsy repo
<xoai> !startup | Mimi
<ubotu> Mimi: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bazhang> Dupasax: your computer is choking on the livecd and not giving you x server correct?
<sweetsinse> Luftzig: i will find you the tutorial i used to fix it
<Dupasax> bazhang: yes
<cherva> I'm putting my scripts in ~/Scripts ... so witch file should I edit to tell BASH about them and tab complete them ? Is it .bashrc ?
<bazhang> Dupasax: and have you tried to start up in safe mode?
<Mimi> Flannel, I need to run NVClOCK or my computer sounds like a plane taking off...
<Luftzig> sweetsinse, thanks
<Dupasax> bazhang: yes, same story
<Mimi> ubotu, thank you i try that
<bazhang> Dupasax: that is odd; in the cases when I had no way to get x at all using the livecd I tried the alternate install and that did the trick--unless you do not want to install and are just evaluating
<bazhang> Dupasax: but the alternate cd is ncurses based so it is a text install and you will need to tab and enter between the various choices
<Flannel> !bum | Mimi
<ubotu> Mimi: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Dupasax> bazhang: when i try to run alternate i see error in installation of base system, i mean linux-generic, everytime i try to retry :/
<kozazz> gi
<kozazz> hi
<Flannel> Dupasax: Did you verify the CD?
<Dupasax> bazhang: cd are good, on my brother computer works fine
<kozazz> sadf
<bazhang> Dupasax: what did you use to burn the iso image? what speed did you burn it at, what media did you use, did you check the md5 sum, and is it possible you burned it as a data disk instead of an image file--those are all things to consider
<kozazz> quit
<Mimi> ubotu, Can u say that again in English for Beginners .... Not Linux Pro
<bazhang> Dupasax: then try the boot parameters with no apic
<cherva> I'm putting my scripts in ~/Scripts ... so witch file should I edit to tell BASH about them so i can run them from anywhere? Is it .bashrc ?
<Slart> Mimi: ubotu is a bot.. it
<xoai> Mimi: ubotu is a bot
<kszl> ubuntu-hu
<Dupasax> bazhang: i will try these
<kszl> upps sorry
<xoai> !boot | Mimi
<ubotu> Mimi: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Mimi> OOo
<bazhang> mimi you need to actually read those links
<Dupasax> bazhang: cya later, on ubuntu.. maby :P
<L3ttuc3> bum? hahaha.
<Mimi> bazhang, I think i allready did
<Starnestommy> cherva: export PATH=`echo $PATH`:~/Scripts
<Slart> Mimi: either you run nvclock manually when you reboot..or start your computer... or you create a script that runs it for you.. or wait for the next version of the restricted driver for nvidia... it's fixed in the driver from nvidias site
<Slart> Mimi: but if I were you I'd put that script in crontab... to run every 5 minutes or so
<brizben> has anyone here played with swappiness?
<cherva> Starnestommy: thx
<Mimi> Slart, so if i download it from the nvidea Website it sude fix it?
<Slart> Mimi: yes.. they have a new version there
<sweetsinse> Luftzig: you still here
<Slart> Mimi: but I think you'll have to remove the restricted driver if you install the nvidia one
<bazhang> brizben: not something you really play with--if your computer does not have adequate ram swap may sometimes be used short term
<Mimi> Slart, and if i say i downloaded it allrady but don't know how to install it ? got a link?
<Mimi> Slart, what tells me how to do it?
<Dr_willis> cherva,  you proberly want to put them in your bin dir  ~/bin
<Luftzig> sweetsinse: I'm here
<Slart> Mimi: nope.. it's a one liner =).. you've downloaded a file called NVIDIAblablabla.RUN.. right?
<brizben> bazhang, I have adequate ram, if I decrease it does my computer run faster?
<sweetsinse> Luftzig: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-74925.html
<Mimi> Slart, NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
<cherva> Dr_willis: yes this will do too :)
<Slart> Mimi: that's the one... yes.. ok.. read through all these instructions before you do any of them
<bazhang> brizben: decrease the ram or the swap?
<LucasSouza> hi my friends
<LucasSouza> good morning
<LucasSouza> i am brazilian
<LucasSouza> all you work C# ?
<brizben> bazhag decrease the swappiness value
<Mimi> Slart, What instructions : |
<Slart> Mimi: first.. you can't install the driver if gnome is running.. so you have to drop to a shell..you can do that using CTRL+ALT+F1 (don't press that now)
<bazhang> brizben you want to make your swap partition smaller? wont have an effect on your system speed
<Tommy> how to make no default OS load with grub?
<Mimi> Slart, u just stoped me in time XD
<brizben> bazhag ok thanks
<afancy> hi, does anyone have the document on how to install Oracle 9i on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> tommy what are you trying to achieve
<Slart> Mimi: you'll get a black console screen with a login prompt.. login with your regular username and password
<kl3pt0> i need some help
<Mimi> Slart, yup
<bazhang> as do we all ;]
<kl3pt0> haha
<Dr_willis> Tommy,  you can set the grub menu time out to be 0 abnd it will wait forever.
<Slart> Mimi: then type this "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" it will stop gnome, X and such.. so you're stuck in console land for a while
<Tommy> ok, that should work
<Tommy> just wait forever so i can always choose the OS
<Slart> Mimi: then you install the drive.. "sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run"
<Mimi> Slart, does the driver need to be in a place to work or is the desktop fine?
<Slart> Mimi: it will take a while.. it will compile a kernel interface and install libraries.. you want the opengl 32 bit libraries.. but you do not have to let it update your xorg.conf file.. it's already set to use the nvidia driver)
<kl3pt0> i need ot know how to install a .osi file
<kl3pt0> to^^
<Slart> Mimi: desktop is fine.. but you'll have to do "cd Desktop" first to find it
<Dr_willis> osi? never heard of a .osi
<ghost> what is the command to deliete folder?
<ghost> rm -F
<ghost> ?
<Slart> ghost: rm
<ghost> rm -r
<Slart> ghost: sorry.. rm -r
<Starnestommy> rm -rf
<Mimi> Slart, if it doesn't work does the computer blow up?
<ghost> rm -rls
<ghost> sweet thanks
<redmonkey> rm -rf (r=recursive, f=force)
<Slart> Mimi: after the install is complete you simple restart gnome by doing "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm/start" and you should get back to your login prompt
<Mimi> Slart, sounds hard...
<Slart> Mimi: hmm.. no.. no explosions.. no fire.. if it doesn't work you'll probably end up with a computer that can't start x.. it might go into that safe mode
<Mimi> Slart, so the new driver will slow down the Fan by itself?
<Slart> Mimi: yes
<Slart> Mimi: it was a bug in that driver version
<redmonkey> Slart: in what diver version?
<Mimi> Slart, now i need 2 make some notes or i will be stuck in black screen land...
<Slart> Mimi: if you can live with the nvclock stuff for a while they might backport the newer driver into the repos and you'll get it automacially
<ghost> anyone have experience getting Arcanum to run under wine?
<Slart> Mimi: indeed.. notes are good
<Mimi> redmonkey, NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
<Slart> redmonkey: the 169.07 one I believe
<pteague> i'm having issues with the computer locking up... i finally switched to a tty & waited for it to crash again & got the following - http://pastebin.com/m657e3319 - any ideas?
<Slart> redmonkey: it's fixed in the current one from nvidia
<redmonkey> Slart: are you talking about the currently available nvidia drivers in the gusty repository?
<Mimi> Slart, NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run i got it 5min ago from web
<Slart> redmonkey: nope. the current one as in the current one from nvidias website
<Slart> Mimi: the broken one is 169.07
<Slart> Mimi: it's fixed in 169.09
<redmonkey> Slart: i don't get it. the current one from the nvidia website is the one with the fan bug?
<pteague> ? - Kernel panic - not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!
<lllsondowlll> Still having problems, I came here earlier looking for a solution on installing my ubuntu 7.10 because I got graphic errors in both install and graphic safe mode with my nvidia geforece fx 5500. During the install I get sound but the video is highly corrupted. I was given a solution, a how to, but it really wasn't helpful as it just talked about commands but nothing to do with the actual installation of 7.10 ubuntu. Help?
<Slart> redmonkey: unless something really weird has happened since I last checked the current one from nvidias site works nicely.. they updated it
<Slart> or wait.. just checked the site.. current one is 169.07..
<Slart> something has happened since I last checked.. my bad
<lllsondowlll> Any ideas on solving my problem?
<Slart> Mimi: where did you get your file? I see only 169.07 on the nvidia site now
<DTealc> Xubuntu 7.10, internet working in Firefox, but Update Manager gets stuck on "Downloading package information", not even getting the first thing - any ideas?
<gold44> how to erase cdrw disk?
<lllsondowlll> lol
<gold44> i don't see the disk on my desktop
<lllsondowlll> hello?
<Slart> redmonkey: here's the release announcement.. http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=a0b7c071bf08bc3750eea873f50f764d&t=106661 don't know perhaps I downloaded it from those links..
<sleepster> anyone know what's the best firewall app for linux?
<lllsondowlll> Still having problems, I came here earlier looking for a solution on installing my ubuntu 7.10 because I got graphic errors in both install and graphic safe mod with my nvidia geforece fx 5500. During the install I get sound but the video is highly corrupted. I was given a solution, a how to, but it really wasn't helpful as it just talked about commands but nothing to do with the actual installation of 7.10 ubuntu. Helo?
<Mimi> Slart, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.09.html
<bazhang> lllsondowlll: and you tried the alternate cd?
<Slart> sleepster: iptables of course
<lllsondowlll> I just checked the link I was sent
<lllsondowlll> what is the alternate cd involve?
<Mimi> Slart, sorry was taking notes XD
<sleepster> Slart: thanks
<lllsondowlll> whats the difference and whats it do?
<sleepster> Slart: I hear a lot about shorewall
<Mimi> Slart, Is that Driver ok?
<stupidknight> hey people. a question, I'm new to linux and all of the respects. I recently got a virtual private server to approach a "try and fail, hopefully learn". Anyway, all of the packages up till now I've installed using apt-get tool, which is easy and fun because it does it all automatically. But now I want install a package that I've downloaded myself. My question is, where should I put it? it's a regular tar.gz compression.
<Slart> sleepster: I think shorewall might just be a gui for iptables.. not sure though
<Slart> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bazhang> lllsondowlll: can you scroll up or should I just repeat what I said earlier
<lllsondowlll> Oh
<Slart> Mimi: I use the 169.09.. has been using it for several weeks now.. works fine for me
<lllsondowlll> I didn't see it I guess
<bazhang> heh
<lllsondowlll> What am I looking for?
<lllsondowlll> I read something about installation alternate cd
<Mimi> Slart, Ok i try it now :P Wish me luck XD
<Slart> Mimi: good luck
<Mimi> Slart, Cya hun
<Roshan> Hello, anyone know how i can install nvidia drivers for my 8600gts card on ubuntu?
<lllsondowlll> join the club of nvidia hell
<DTealc> Xubuntu 7.10, internet working in Firefox, but Update Manager gets stuck on "Downloading package information", not even getting the first thing - any ideas? - only using archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ with gutsy, gutsy-updates, and gutsy-security.
<bazhang> !nvidia | Roshan
<ubotu> Roshan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kaja> DTealc, using proxy in Firefox?
<DTealc> not that I know of - will check
<Roshan> okm thanks ubotu
<Roshan> Im just an hour old on ubuntu so I dont know much at all :)
<lllsondowlll> one moment
<lllsondowlll> I will be right back.
<lllsondowlll> If anyone could give me the easist tut possible it would be great
<lllsondowlll> for install with nvidia
<bazhang> see above lllsondowlll
<Ce_MiO_PuTiH__> hai
<DTealc> Kaja, I am not using any proxy in Firefox - "direct connection to internet"
<Kaja> ok
<mwang> hi, i am new to ubuntu and linux, and i have a problem.
<lllsondowlll> if its the link to the how to
<Ce_MiO_PuTiH__> hai
<lllsondowlll> it really didn't help me much
<Stevethepirate> !ask > mwang
<lllsondowlll> it was terminal commands I really don't know how to use terminal commands in the install cd
<nano__> I'm having some "lag" with GL Desktop.....I get "blotches" and stuff.....has anybody experienced anything of this sort?
<mwang> i need to create a broadband connection but i don't know how.
<tonyyarusso> mwang: What do you mean?
<mwang> i can't create a new connection.
<Dupasax> bazhang: there was problem in partition size
<Ce_MiO_PuTiH__> hai
<bazhang> Dupasax: aha
<DTealc> Xubuntu 7.10, internet works in Firefox, not using proxy, but Update Manager can not update - only using archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ - any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> mwang: just plug in the cable.
<lllsondowlll> Any other solutions rather then the how to?
<tonyyarusso> DTealc: try visiting http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ in your browser.
<stupidknight> hey people. a question, I'm new to linux and all of the respects. I recently got a virtual private server to approach a "try and fail, hopefully learn". Anyway, all of the packages up till now I've installed using apt-get tool, which is easy and fun because it does it all automatically. But now I want install a package that I've downloaded myself. My question is, where should I put it? it's a regular tar.gz compression.
<Dupasax> bazhang: i did not know that "/boot" is that big ;p
<Slart> stupidknight: you've probably downloaded the source of something.. you'll have to compile it
<bazhang> hehe
<Slart> !compile | stupidknight
<tonyyarusso> stupidknight: Either /opt or /usr/local are usual recommendations.  What package?
<ubotu> stupidknight: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mwang> i have a PPoE connection tonyyarusso.
<tonyyarusso> !pppoe | mwang
<ubotu> mwang: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<stupidknight> tonyyarusso: ventrilo server...
<DTealc> tonyyarusso: works fine in browser
<mwang> thanks.
<Dupasax> bazhang: how big is Yours /boot folder?
<Dupasax> bazhang: i`m thinking to move it on new partition
<stupidknight> tonyyarusso: no compilation or whatever, but I just want to put it in a logical place :)
<tonyyarusso> stupidknight: Yeah, /opt is probably a good choice.
<DTealc> !update | dtealc
<CVD-PR> if i buy a mac im gonna be a better designer?
<stupidknight> tonyyarusso: nice, thank you...
<Mimi> Slart, Still hir?
<Slart> Mimi: yup
<Slart> Mimi: did it work?
<sleepster> I have a network problem.. I created a router using ubuntu.. I setup my DHCP server, so now all the machines on the network grab an IP, but they are still unable to resolve any domain names.. would anyone know what I could be doing (or a tutorial) on what is happening
<Mimi> Slart, No more noice :)
<Slart> Mimi: ah.. nice
<tonyyarusso> DTealc: Try navigating down to a level with individual files, and see if wget works.
<twocs> stupidknight: it will compile to the /src folder, no?
<bazhang> Dupasax: around 7gb for / the rest for /home/me
<lllsondowlll> Anyone found a solution to my problem yet?
<Dupasax> bazhang: can You check for me size of Your boot folder?
<Mimi> Slart, can i ask u 1more question?
<Slart> Mimi: a short one.. as I have to run soon
<stupidknight> twocs:  actually, it's de-compress from .tar.gz and run :)
<Mimi> Slart, If i press to many backspace my computer beeps how can i stop that?
<bazhang> Dupasax: around 50MB
<nano__> does everybody who uses Compiz use it with Xgl or has anybody ever tried using Compiz with X.org
<Dupasax> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> np
<tonyyarusso> !alternate | lllsondowlll
<ubotu> lllsondowlll: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Dupasax> bazhang: do You have actual kernel?
<tonyyarusso> nano__: Most use it with Xorg/aiglx now.
<bazhang> Dupasax: hard to run without one ;]
<Slart> Mimi: look inside your computer case.. kill the speaker that's in there... =)... there might be a way of disabling it from the software side but I haven't found it.. I want to disable that one too
<lllsondowlll> Ok
<lllsondowlll> I will try
<jabez> hello everyone! :)
<Dupasax> bazhang: i mean newest ;)
<lllsondowlll> do i just run the cd
<lllsondowlll> or is there anything extra
<lllsondowlll> I need to do?
<Ce_MiO_PuTiH__> hai
<Trel> Mini: Click System, Preferences, Sound, System Beep tab, uncheck "Enable system beep"
<Mimi> Slart, Good idear but its on the big Bord inside the case "Hammer" may kill the bord...
<Tiina> My network went down completely since trying Deluge as bittorrent-program..where could I start looking for a fault?
<bazhang> Dupasax: yesh if you mean 2.6.22-14-generic ;]
<Trel> That should be called "Rip system beep out of case"
<redmonkey> how much better(faster?) is the current nvidia driver (169.09) compared to the one from the ubuntu repositories (100.14.19) ?
<tonyyarusso> lllsondowlll: Follow the instructions - pretty straightforwards
<tonyyarusso> -s
<nano__> tonyyaruss: To run compiz with X.org , a person needs to install GL-Desktop
<nano__> is the same thing true with xgl
<lllsondowlll> the instructions from the howto?
<tonyyarusso> nano__: Um, since when?
<Slart> Mimi: oh..  try Trel's advice.. sounds much more civilized =)
<Mimi> Hehe
<nano__> tonyyaruss: that is how it has always been
<Trel> I find ripping annoying hardware much more satisfying, but that method is much less likely to result in dead hardware.
<Mimi> Slart, Thank you for ur help :) <3
<Dupasax> bazhang: there are`nt newer?
<nano__> compiz requires accelerated GL functionality
<DTealc_> tonyyarusso: browsing to lower directory works fine, but I dont know how to use wget
<Slart> Mimi: you're welcome
<bazhang> Dupasax: then we would be in hardy channel #ubuntu+1 ;]
<gold44> how to tell totem not to start when i pop in cdrom?
<jabez> need an advice here, which iso image should i download for  ntel® Core™ 2 Duo Processor T7700?
<bazhang> jabez how much ram?
<Mimi> Trel, Thank you aswell it worked :P
<jabez>  	 2048 MB 667 MHz Dual-Channel DDR2 SDRAM bazhang
<nano__> Tonyyarusso: what is xorg-aiglx
<Trel> jabez: You can use i386 or AMD64 with that chipset. I find running 64bit quite satisfying from a smug elitist point of view, but practically i386 might be a better option.
<bazhang> jabez then the 32 bit should be ok--unless you want to use 4GB or more of ram or have heavy video compositing to do
<Dupasax> jabez: for 64bit thare are smaller list of programs
<bazhang> Trel: haha
<jabez> i see.. THANKS A LOT BAZHANG AND TREL! :D
<Starnestommy> Dupasax: only a bit smaller
<tonyyarusso> nano__: I've never heard of that package being needed...
<tonyyarusso> DTealc_: 'wget URL'
<bazhang> np
<Mimi> Is there a Program like Limewire for linux?
<bazhang> gtk-gnutella mimi
<Dupasax> Starnestommy: do You have 64bit??
<Starnestommy> Dupasax: yes
<nerdsquad3210> how do install ubuntu to usb drive ?
<Dupasax> Starnestommy: do You feel difference between 32 and 6?$
<Dupasax> 64*
<Mimi> bazhang, thank you :)
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com has the answers nerdsquad3210
<Trel> Dupasax: All three of my hardy systems are Core 2 Duo or AMD equivalent. The only thing that is a pain the.. body part is flash.
<bazhang> np
<tonyyarusso> !frostwire | Mimi
<ubotu> Mimi: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Starnestommy> Dupasax: I've never used the 32-bit version of 7.10
<afancy> Hi, I met a problem. Does anyone help me?
<tonyyarusso> Mimi: although gtk-gnutella is probably preferable, just less similar.
<afancy> afancy@ubuntu:/etc$ ls -l sudoers
<DTealc_> tonyyarusso:(and everyone) I restarted and updating works now although at around 20kB/s - should be able to get around 150kB/s - any ideas?
<afancy> -r--r---w- 1 root root 496 2008-02-17 02:07 sudoers
<Mimi> Thankx Bot!
<afancy> afancy@ubuntu:/etc$ sudo chmod 0440 sudoers
<afancy> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0442, should be 0440
<afancy>   
<FloodBot2> afancy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cens0red> jeez firefox is getting soooo slooooow
<Dupasax> Starnestommy: i`m actually on 32 ;)
<Ce_MiO_PuTiH__> sss
<tonyyarusso> DTealc_: Only if you changed a setting since your last boot.
<nano__> tonyyarusso: perhaps I was incorrect, in order to run compiz on Xorg, Accelerated Indirect Glx is needed
<afancy> OK
<tonyyarusso> nano__: right - aiglx.
<tonyyarusso> nano__: dependent on video drivers
<nano__> what do you mean?
<Trel> Since the Hardy room is likely as dead as the original creative ideas department at Microsoft, does anyone know of an update on EXA acceleration for Intel integrated video out in GIT or similar?
<tonyyarusso> nano__: Meaning that if you have junky drivers like I do, you can't do it.  If you have a supported card, it will work out of the box.
<nano__> tonyyarusso: what will work out of the box, compiz..?
<tonyyarusso> Trel: The Hardy channel is slow, but the only place for those questions.  Just be very patient.
<tonyyarusso> nano__: yes.
<DTealc_> tonyyarusso: i must have changed au.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com since last boot before the one I just did, but downloading the updates should be around 150kB/s like everything else is, but I am only getting around 20kB/s
<cens0red> a celeron 2800 with 1Ghz of RAM should be fast enough shouldn't it? I shouldn't be getting all these desktop freezes when I run the browser should I?
<afancy> Hi, can anyone help me on this problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56333/
<tonyyarusso> DTealc_: that might be a limitation of the mirror, or the various hops between you and it.
<tonyyarusso> cens0red: probably a video issue rather than computing power.
<afancy> I have changed the sudoers permission. But now I cannot change it back
<Trel> cens0red: Which version of Ubuntu are you running, which version of Firefox, which graphics drivers and chipsets, and have you installed anything other than the generic kernel?
<nano__> tonyyarusso: so bascially im running compiz and its a little rusty, i get square blotches that briefly appear when i open windows and stuff.....could this because my nvidia 6150 card is not good enough and i need to install aigx?
<Starnestommy> afancy: you might need to do it in recovery mode
<Roshan> can anyone tell me how do I install drivers for my nvidia 8600gts on ubuntu 7.10?
<afancy> ok
<redmonkey> how much better(faster?) is the current nvidia driver (169.09) compared to the one from the ubuntu repositories (100.14.19) ?
<DTealc_> tonyyarusso: is there a way to test general speed in firefox so I can know if its a mirror limitation or my connection?
<tonyyarusso> afancy: hmm, first shot, try sudo -i, and then do it; see if that's any different.
<tonyyarusso> DTealc_: speedtest.net perhaps
<Trel> DTealc: www.speakeasy.net has a speed test based on Flash that might be helpful.
<DTealc_> thanks - will try both
<cens0red> Trel (1) ubuntu 7.10, ffox 2.0.0.12, nvidia geforce 4000 128 meg with proprietry drivers, (4) kernel 2.6.22-14-rt
<tonyyarusso> cens0red: -rt?
<bazhang> ubuntustudio cens0red?
<Mimi> Roshan, have u downloaded the driver?
<cens0red> bazhang tonyyarusso yup. rt kernel, ubuntustudio.
<tonyyarusso> oh
<Roshan> mimi: no
<Mimi> Roshan, 6800GTU? it was?
<Roshan> I've only just finished installing linux for the first time, and it was 8600gts
<detective> Vida black
<cens0red> there's a problem with the rt kernel?
<foo> How can I have my "xset r off" setting saved when I restart my system?
<tonyyarusso> cens0red: No, I just didn't know ubuntustudio used it, and was surprised.
<Mimi> Roshan, k np give me 1sec
<icesword> does jeos  has gcc inside
<tonyyarusso> cens0red: Honestly, that list looks good to me, but maybe someone else knows something I don't.
<viktorious> hi where can i find emerald themes
<bazhang> icesword: geos? is that the ubuntu-based distro?
<nano__> join #compiz@irc.freenode.net
<DTealc_> tonyyarusso, trel: I dont have flash installed yet, and so it could take a while to download at 20kB/s - any other methods to test speed?
<cens0red> tonyyarusso one month ago today, i was in a different city, using the same hard drive plugged into somebody else's computer. Their system was slightly better, but I was still getting the odd browser freeze.
<icesword> bazhang, i said just enough operating system
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: jeos - just enough operating system.  Super-minimal disk for virtualized environments (official from Canonical)
<bazhang> aha thanks tonyyarusso
<icesword> !jeos
<ubotu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<Mimi> Roshan, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.09.html
<Roshan> Mimi: where could I download the driver from?
 * cens0red thinks firefox is turning into bloatware, and must be punished.
<tonyyarusso> DTealc_: There's a tool for comparing mirror speeds, but I can't remember the name right now.
<bazhang> nice
<Mimi> Roshan, download that one
<Trel> Hm
<st01k> hey all!  i just installed ubuntu 7.10 Server.  on first and all subsequent boots i get stuck at "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)"... can anyone help?
<Trel> Why don't you just use the Best Server option?
<icesword> bazhang, does it have gcc
<bazhang> if not install build-essential icesword
<tonyyarusso> st01k: Sitting at a computer next to it right now?
<LeAstrale> hi ppl
<st01k> tony, yes
<tonyyarusso> st01k: Press Enter/Return.
<st01k> login prompt
<Trel> System, Administration, Software Sources, click beside Download from, click other, click Select Best Server
<Mimi> Roshan, are u downloading it?
<tonyyarusso> st01k: :)  (known bug)
<diegosouza> tonyyarusso, netselect is the tool
<icesword> anyone knows :does jeos has gcc
<tonyyarusso> diegosouza: that's the one
<diegosouza> tonyyarusso, yes  :-)
<st01k> tony. i can login as user...not root
<tonyyarusso> !root | st01k
<ubotu> st01k: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tonyyarusso> st01k: You will never log in as root on an Ubuntu machine.
<st01k> ubotu: lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Roshan> Mimi: sorry I lagged out
<Stevethepirate> ubotu: rofl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rofl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> ubotu: sex
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Mimi> Roshan, np download http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.09.html
<Stevethepirate> yar.
<icesword> hahahhaa
<Roshan> Mimi: thats the one for the 8600gts right?
<Mimi> Roshan, wait a sec
<Roshan> sure
<Mimi> Roshan, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.09.html
<DTealc_> tonyyarusso, trel: trying 'best server' now - will reboot then do update
<icesword> !jeos | icesword
<Mimi> Roshan, for 8600GTS
<Trel> I don't think you need to do a reboot
<st01k> tony: ahhh... how should i proceed?
<Roshan> Mimi: wasnt that the same link u gave b4?
<Mimi> Roshan, yes download that one
<tonyyarusso> st01k: log in as your user, and use sudo whenever you need it.
<Roshan> mimi: ok its downloading
<Mimi> Roshan, i only checked again for u thats all
<DTealc_> trel: been using Windows since 1993, so its stuck in my system, heh.
<LeAstrale> which torrent client would you recommend ?
<redmonkey> Roshan: www.nvidia.com/page/drivers.html
<Roshan> mimi: ah k, so what do I do now after its done
<tonyyarusso> LeAstrale: For graphical ones, Transmission or Deluge.  For text-only, rtorrent.
<Mimi> Roshan, Ok get a pen and paper...
<Roshan> sec
<freepenguin> hi
<st01k> tony:sudo won't grant access.... it says, user is not in the sudoers file... incident...reported...blah
<tonyyarusso> st01k: It needs to be the user you created during the installation.
<freepenguin> could somebody suggest me a compiler for assembler language on ubuntu?
<zeeb> what is a good usenet binary client for ubuntu?
<st01k> tony: that was the only user i created during install
<Roshan> mimi: ok, Im ready
<redmonkey> zeeb: there aren't any
<Dr_willis> zeeb,  ive used pan in the past for some of that.
<Mimi> Roshan, Ok i tell u what 2 do Don't do it now after i finished k?
<Dr_willis> Thers other binary-grabber clients out - but not used any in years,
<Roshan> mimi: okay
<st01k> i implemeted all server options minus print server... do you think there is a conflict somewhere b/c of that?
<zeeb> ok thx
<st01k> ^^tony
<LeAstrale> ty tonyyarusso
<Mimi> Roshan, ur saving it 2 desktop?
<Trel> zeeb: hellanzb and nzb are two I know of
<tonyyarusso> st01k: Shouldn't be...  Try 'groups yourusername' and see what it lists.
<Roshan> mimi: yes
<pteague> ok, i turned off swap & still got my 2nd screen full of errors again :(
<icesword> Dr_willis, does jeos have gcc
<Mimi> Roshan, 1st Press CTRL + ALT + F1
<Roshan> mimi, ok
<st01k> tony: username : username adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin
<Dr_willis> icesword,  Huh? Whats Jeos?
<Mimi> Roshan, But don't do it now u end up on a black screen
<prince_jammys> Roshan: and ctrl alt f7 to come back
<Roshan> mimi, yeah np
<icesword> !jeos | Dr_willis
<ubotu> Dr_willis: JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<Filled-Void> Is frostwire the best alternative for Limewire in Ubuntu?
<Tatem_> asdf
<Dr_willis> icesword,  you could always install it - i tuess
<Roshan> mimi, ok. next step
<Dr_willis> Filled-Void,  if you want one thjats identical to limewire  :)
<Mimi> Roshan, 2nd put in sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Filled-Void> Im looking for somethign basic and easy to use from the repositories
<redmonkey> how much better(faster?) is the current nvidia driver (169.09) compared to the one from the ubuntu repositories (100.14.19) ?
<ghost> hello
<Tatem_> Filled-Void, just torrent ;)
<tonyyarusso> st01k: bother, that's odd.  I don't know why that would be the case, but here's how to fix it:  Reboot, selecting the "Recovery mode" option.  Once you get to a shell, issue 'adduser yourusername admin'.  Reboot normally.
<ghost> does anyone know a fast way I can turn on and off the desktop effects?
<ce_baex_> Ce_GenEs
<ghost> perhaps a link to a howto to make a script to turn it on n off?
<prince_jammys> Filled-Void: frostwire IS limewire --- much of the same code, but theyve split up
<ce_baex_> cE_Ganes
<ghost> I play some games in wine and i think desktop effects causes trouble
<Mimi> Roshan, sorry Ros u need to log in before that aswell just ur username and pasword
<Roshan> mimi, ok
<Filled-Void> prince_jammys, Tatem Dr_willis Thank you . :) I havent used torrents much before though :x
<earthian> Hello, how do i reconfigure locales?
<Roshan> mimi, sure
<Mimi> Roshan, like normal
<Roshan> ok
<st01k> tony: kewl, will try... brb... thanks
<Mimi> Roshan, then u need to go to the desktop Put in " cd Desktop
<prince_jammys> Filled-Void: frostwire: like limewire;  nicotine--> soulseek (mostly music albums, downloaded from an individual) amule-->emule,
<Roshan> mimi, I didnt get u
<Filled-Void> prince_jammys, Thank you that clears my doubt :)
<Mimi> Roshan, Because ur file is on the desktop
<Roshan> mimi, ah
<Mimi> Roshan, U put in "cd Desktop"
<Roshan> ok
<prince_jammys> Filled-Void: all the clients are extremely similar to the windows counterparts, so use is pretty much the same
<Roshan> mimi, ok
<Mimi> Roshan, after put in dir
<Tyroazard> Agh. Help.
<Tyroazard> -.+?
<Mimi> Roshan, that will show u the files on ur desktop
<Tyroazard> Firefox closes immediately after I open it
<Roshan> mimi, what do u mean put in dir?
<Tyroazard> Ubuntu 7.10, just updated everything.
<Mimi> Roshan, write dir
<redmonkey> Mimi: are you new to linux?
<st01k> tony: got back -->"the group 'admin' does not exist.
<Roshan> mimi, ok (sorry Im a newbie)
<Mimi> redmonkey, yes but slart told me how to do it before
<Mimi> redmonkey, and i took notes
<redmonkey> Mimi, Slart: i'd replace "dir" with "ls"
<Mimi> redmonkey, dir works 2 :P
<tonyyarusso> st01k: I think something must have broken during the install process.  Presuming that you haven't managed to really do anything yet, it may be worth checking the integrity of the CD you burned and re-trying the install.
<Roshan> mimi, ok next step?
<eshaase> i have a daemon program thats spawning defunct processes, what would be the best way to debug this issue?
<prince_jammys> yes. dir appears to be an alias for ls -- didn't know that -- try dir -l
<Mimi> Roshan, u will see the driver name .... and u put sudo sh "driver name "
<Trel> eshaase: trace it
<redmonkey> Mimi: on ubuntu, yes. but i doubt that it works on all unix-like operating systems
<DTealc> tonyyarusso, trel: changed mirror to 'best mirror' which is mirror.aarnet.edu.au, but now am having same problem as before - not downloading at all
<Trel> DTealc: Any obvious problems in a traceroute?
<Mimi> redmonkey, he is installing ubuntu...
<satoy> eshasse: strace -f /path/to/debugee
<Roshan> mimi. ok got that
<Tyroazard> Uhm..
<st01k> tony: ok, thanks for the help
<prince_jammys> redmonkey: there it is, do -->    grep dir .bashrc
 * Tyroazard waves frantically
<Mimi> Roshan, after it will start the install :)
<eshaase> Trel: trace it?
<tonyyarusso> st01k: sorry for the bad news - good luck
<Roshan> mimi, and then Im a happy person?
<Trel> eshaase: strace
<redmonkey> prince_jammys ?
<Trel> Very handy for debugging
<Mimi> Roshan, after its finished put in "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<st01k> tony: murphy's law ;)
<prince_jammys> redmonkey: it's an alias that i didn't know about, the command i pasted shows you the lines in your .bashrc file the create the alias "dir" and invoke "ls"
<DTealc> trel: cant get traceroute - wants me to apt-get it which is impossible when I cant get anything from the mirror - but ping works fine
<Roshan> mimi, ok
<Mimi> Roshan, AND AFter that u sude be happy :P btw i did this 15min ago and it worked for my card *8800GT*
<Trel> DTealc: Try pathtrace
<redmonkey> prince_jammys: i know what an alias is, but thanks anyway
<Mimi> Roshan, but divent driver :P
<prince_jammys> heh
<Mimi> O my Prince is back!
<Roshan> mimi, thanks!!
<prince_jammys> then what's the confusion
<Roshan> here goes!
<Mimi> Roshan, good luck
<DTealc> Trel: pathtrace: command not found
<Trel> You'd think that Ubuntu would come with a traceroute utility by default.
<Tyroazard> Someone? Anyone?
<Trel> DTealc: tracepath then?
<DTealc> tyroazard: whats the problem?
<DTealc> trel: trying that now
<eshaase> is there any way to make it such that whenever a fork() system call is made, i can do something?
<Roshan> mimi, you there?
<Tyroazard> DTealc: Firefox won't start up
<fragged> Hello, can anyone tell me what the brackets on this ebay page are actually called? http://cgi.ebay.com.au/3-5-Hard-Disk-Mouting-Kit-for-5-25-Bay_W0QQitemZ220202186559QQihZ012QQcategoryZ41993QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem I've been looking for them for my fileserver
<Roshan> mimi, when I typed cd desktop it said there is no such file or directory
<richard> good morning
<DTealc> tyroazard: tried updating it?
<aheuhauheauae> you guess that ubuntu is better with kde or gnome?
<Tyroazard> I just updated the system
<Tyroazard> Firefox was doing fine til then.
<Mimi> Would someone have an idear why i would get a lag of 23979ms in wow?
<richard> i need to know if someone can tell me  if it is normal that in the Gparted
<DTealc> tyroazard: no idea
<redmonkey> Roshan: Desktop with a capital D
<Roshan> ok
<Tyroazard> D:
<Dr_willis> DdDdD :)
<richard> i have two EXT 3 one HDA1 and HDA2
<Roshan> mimi, lol Im trying to get WoW to work too :D
<icesword> richard, where are u
<Trel> aheuhauheauae: That is like asking a Christian if they prefer a specific denomination. Personal preference.
<fragged> Mimi, all leet people have high pings
<richard> and two swap HDA5 and HDA 6
<Mimi> Roshan, :P myn is working only a bit laggy!
<richard> anyone help
<Mimi> fragged, But i'm a Noob with big ping :P
<ghost> hey i have a ubuntu accesibilty program question
<Trel> ghost: Shoot
<Somenick-> Sure, Trel, i was just trying to know the people preference
<richard> anyone help please
<fragged> Mimi, quit and play a decent game! D2 ftw (and it works smooth on my geforce 6100 :D)
<Trel> Somenick-: People have a strong opinion about that sometimes.
<Trel> richard: What are you trying to do to the disks?
<Somenick-> I see
<richard> nothing why
<Trel> You're asking for help..?
<Mimi> fragged, How about u speak english not tell me D2 ? what the hell is that!
<Darkmystere> How to make ATI Render OpenGL?
<fragged> Diablo 2, :D
<prince_jammys> Somenick-: most people here use gnome is my guess ... try both.  i use kde
<ghost> I would like an application to take a 800x600 sized application expanded to larger
<Mimi> fragged, stoneage?
<elbermungsterses> hi, i need help to specially configure my PPPoE connection to use my wireless card.
<ghost> I am running on a 1440x800 desktop and I have an app that only displays at 800x600
<richard>  i have two EXT 3 one HDA1 and HDA2 and two swap HDA5 and HDA 6 is it normal
<Mimi> ghost, Try a new Driver!
<ghost> is there a tool or something I can use to zoom in on that 800x600 window and make it larger so i can read the font?
<ghost> Mimi, not that kind of problem
<richard> because my pc restart and i shut it down
<loa> hey=) i make sound after hibernate XD
<ghost> my desktop is large, a specific app will only run windowed at 800x600
<Mimi> fragged, Know how to make wc3 to work on it?
<loa> Now i didn't disapear after hibernate)
<DTealc> trel: it just says "1: [my pc name].local (10.1.1.7) 0.298ms pmtu 1500" then every other line is "#: no reply" with "#" being 1 then 2 then 3, up to 31, then "too many hops: pmtu 1500" then "resume: pmtu 1500", and thats it
<Trel> That sounds unusual.
<ghost> AND since I have a 8:3 desktop (1440x900) i can not set my desktop rez to 800x600 without serious stretching
<prince_jammys> Somenick-: you can have both installed
<Trel> DTealc: Does your ISP block traceroutes or anything unusual?
<richard> well it seem that no one can help
<Trel> DTealc: Behind a proxy or firewall?
<Trel> richard: Disk layout can vary.
<richard> ok but is it normal that it restart when i shut it down
<Trel> richard: That does sound unusual.
<DTealc> trel: I have no idea if they block any of that stuff, but its an Australian ISP so I wouldnt put it past them - my router doesnt use a proxy or firewall as far as I know.
<Roshan> mimi, or redmonkey: I tried installing the nvidia driver but just when it was starting a message saying something like "Please install your distributors libc development package' came
<richard> and i did not have two swap befor i reinstall ubuntu 7.10
<elbermungsterses> hi, i am in a particularly nasty situation and i need immediate assistance.
<Somenick-> prince_jammys how?
<elbermungsterses> please
<Mimi> Roshan, ask red he knows more
<Jado`> hi, i have problem when installing broadcom 43xx
<Roshan> mimi, ok
<Somenick-> I'm actually using KDE
<Roshan> redmonkey! where b u?
<Jado`> anyone for help ?
<elbermungsterses> yes Jado
<Tyroazard> Epiphany says a html file in ubuntu-artwork is missing, could that be why firefox won't start? Since the start page for Firefox is still the default ubuntu one.
<DTealc> elbermungsterses: do you actually need to configure it, or you just want it to use it
<Roshan> I am having a problem installing my nvidia drivers, can anybody help?
<ghost> Is it possible to have 2 x servers running at once?
<richard> well i will try my luck with google search
<redmonkey> Roshan: you need the following packages: build-essential
<elbermungsterses> i need to configure it.
<Tyroazard> Could someone DCC over index-c.html?
<redmonkey> Roshan: xserver-xorg-dev  and  libc6-i386
<Roshan> redmonkey, christ, that sounds scary
<Jado`> elbermungsterses
<Jado`> i have problem when installing broadcom 43xx
<Tyroazard> ubuntu-artwork/home/locales
<prince_jammys> Somenick-: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ... when you first do it your menus will have a ton of stuff . you can then edit the K menu and the gnome menu so you can have whatever you want in each
<Jado`> it doesn't work
<Roshan> redmonkey, where do I get them?
<redmonkey> Roshan: install them with apt-get install
<TerrorBite> Hi, I have Ubuntu on an EeePC and I'm trying to get the video to wwork
<TerrorBite> -w
<DTealc> elbermungsterses: then i have no idea - sorry
<matholum> hello everyone, anyone have experience with wx.net?
<Roshan> redmonkey, what is that?
<redmonkey> Roshan: just type  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Roshan> red, ok
<DTealc> TerrorBite: I am using Xubuntu (eeeXubuntu) on an EeePC, and it works fine - are you using Ubuntu or eeeXubuntu?
<Somenick-> prince_jammys oh! thanks buddy, I will enjoy this, be sure hehehe
<elbermungsterses> Jado, i live in china and i recently signed up for a wireless internet service and they gave me a DSL/wireless router in one.
<prince_jammys> Somenick-: i did it the other way around, started with gnome, ended up with kde
<TerrorBite> DTealc: Ubuntu, I've never heard of eeeXubuntu, which I assume is Xandros-based
<Mimi> Roshan, still hir?
<Somenick-> prince_jammys KDE have a more, friendly interface (I think it)
<DTealc> TerrorBite: No, eeeXubuntu is just Xubuntu with some small modifications for the EeePC
<Roshan> mimi, yes
<elbermungsterses> the problem is, every time i need to connect to the internet i need to use PPPoE, even with wireless.
<redmonkey> Roshan: and after that, type  sudo apt-get install libc6-i386
<Roshan> I just typed that and it is installing
<Mimi> Roshan, wow sucks then u start it but the ping goes down after 5min
<TerrorBite> DTealc, that sounds good, can I apt-get it or would I have to reinstall?
<Roshan> mimi, good to know
<Jado`> no one knows how to install broadcom 43xx ?
<gnuskool> got a problem with chs 7lba mismatches on a usb mp3 player, what can i use to sort this?
<Mimi> Roshan, started 23000 after 5min is 1750 and still droping
<Roshan> redmonkey, anything else after that?
<TerrorBite> DTealc, since I haven't got the front mic, the webcam, or the wireless working despite following a howto
<elbermungsterses> so i need to configure a PPPoE connection that uses my wireless card.
<prince_jammys> Somenick-: kde just has more extra stuff -- configure this, configure that ... open a terminal in the text editor, open  a terminal in the browser ... some people don't like all the features
<gnuskool> got a problem with chs - lba mismatches on a usb mp3 player, what can i use to sort this?
<DTealc> TerrorBite: I dont think you can apt-get it - take a look at http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:home -
<redmonkey> Roshan: now try again to rum the NVIDIA installed
<Mimi> Roshan, and i get 149fps :P
<redmonkey> *run
<elbermungsterses> any clues Jado?
<DTealc> TerrorBite: and I havent tested the mic or webcam, but the wireless seems to work fine under eeeXubuntu
<Jado`> i tried to install "restricted drivers" but it didn't work
<gnuskool> is there a way to have the disk geometry automatically recovered or do i have to manually put it in
<Somenick-> I got, prince_jammys, if I would create a server, I certainly would use gnome. But for my desktop, I still prefer all of those stuff
<prince_jammys> Somenick-: yeah i like it
<prince_jammys> Somenick-: do you do terminal stuff or mostly gui?
<prince_jammys> Somenick-: try    "yakuake" if you don't already have it
<Roshan> redmonkey, error while installing build assential
<Somenick-> Almost every time that I spend here is on terminal
<redmonkey> Roshan: build-essential
<Somenick-> Yakuake? hm, i'll try
<Roshan> red, it asked for my ubuntu cd, then said there was some archive error
<prince_jammys> Somenick-: sudo apt-get install yakuake <------ love it
<Roshan> red, ya i meant that
<toumou> gtk-window-decorator gtk-window-decorator: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a decoration manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current decoration manager.
<xnitex> wow my install of leopard crashed
<toumou> its my message erreur
<xnitex> just now
<xnitex> :\
<Somenick-> At this time, i'm using another distro, but no my ubuntu, i'll test hehehe
<xnitex> brb
<Somenick-> prince_jammys I'm having alot of problems with configure scripts "cannot comput sizeof...", you know what lib could be missing?
<Roshan> red, it said unable to fetch some archives after it prompted me for a cd
<redmonkey> Roshan: what kind of error? what does it say
<TerrorBite> DTealc, do you know if eeeXubuntu requires special repositories?
<prince_jammys> Somenick-: no, sorry
<Somenick-> prince_jammys: thanks anyway
<TerrorBite> Or can I use the standard repositories at mirror.aarnet.edu.au? I use a university connextion
<Somenick-> I'm getting crazy with this, hehe
<DTealc> TerrorBite: I think that will work fine - doesnt work for me right now, but thats not a eeeXubuntu problem
<TerrorBite> ah okay
<redmonkey> Roshan: sounds like you've got a problem with your sources.list
<Roshan> redmonkey, can it be solved?
<TerrorBite> DTealc, I can't install it immediately, do you know how easy it would be to get a standard Ubuntu Gutsy install working?
<DTealc> TerrorBite: without using eeeXubuntu - No idea, as I have never tried.
<redmonkey> Roshan: sure, but you better ask someone else.. because unfortunately i have to go now (lunch)
<TerrorBite> DTealc, okay then
<Roshan> red, me too. when will u log back on?
<DTealc> got to go now
<TerrorBite> If anyone else has had experience with Ubuntu and the EeePC, feel free to comment
<redmonkey> Roshan: i'm really not sure.. in 1 or 2 hours maybe
<_SiLENT_> is there a command to flush all disk cache to disk?
<artti> Hi.
<Dr_willis>  _SiLENT_  sync - i think
<icesword> artti, hi
<TerrorBite> Dr_willis, _SiLENT_, "sync" sounds right to me
<artti> icesword: still here?
<icesword> artti, yeh
<artti> icesword: what is time in China
<_SiLENT_> hmm is this an integrated command or a program (like I had in windows)
<icesword> it is 18:47 here beijing time
<linxuz3r> whats up guys
<Seveas> the sky
<artti> icesword: i woke up about 2 hours ago. Now its 12:48.
<Seveas> birds
<Seveas> clouds
<icesword> artti, why do not u have a good sleep,u are stiillt young
<icesword> still
<d0nuts>  is it possible to start gnome-terminal with a second tab already open from the command line?
<Seveas> d0nuts, I don't think so
<Seveas> d0nuts, habg on
<Seveas> hang*
<artti> icesword: my family was already up. They make too much noise.
<icesword> artti, go back to your bed,
<Seveas> d0nuts, actually you can. Manpage says to use --tab-with-profile several times
<icesword> artti, or get something to eat
<d0nuts> cool thanks
<Tyroazard> ...
<artti> icesword: can't sleep anymore. And outside theres sun.
<Tyroazard> I take it everyone else can start up firefox just fine
<Tyroazard> ._.
<Seveas> Tyroazard, pretty much
<Starnestommy> Tyroazard: what happens when you try to run it from the terminal?
<artti> icesword: I already eat. Cake, milk...
<icesword> artti, hehe
<Seveas> Tyroazard, maybe it hates you? Or perhaps your profile is busted or firefox-bin is still running
<Tyroazard> Uhm
<kcynice> help:my ubuntu refuses to play rmvb media files.There are some errors were paste at "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56339/
<Tyroazard> Run from terminal?
<Tyroazard> How?
<artti> I want to make upgrade for 5.04. But i want to make it fast. So i thought that maybe its possible to delete some useless packages.
<jimcooncat> I keep a "kill firefox" button on my panel :-0
<Starnestommy> Tyroazard: open a terminal from Applications > Accessories > Terminal then type 'firefox' in that window
<Seveas> kcynice, is the w32codecs package installed?
<icesword> artti, that kind of food isn't good for me.but u get used to it,i don'like mcdonald sort of thing
<Seveas> artti, 5.04 is no longer supported. If you want to upgrade you have to go via 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04 to 7.10
<Seveas> artti, iow, a reinstall is possibly faster
<artti> Seveas: yesterday in upgraded from 4.10 to 5.04.
<icesword> Seveas, his computer is not good .i mean hard ware
<ganeshhegd1> how to open an iso image in ubuntu??
<Dr_willis> and the winner of most upgrades on a single machine is......
<Dr_willis> !iso | ganeshhegd1
<ubotu> ganeshhegd1: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Seveas> !iso | ganeshhegd1
<Dr_willis> :)
<Tyroazard> http://pastebin.com/m13137844
<icesword> ubotu will get tired
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about will get tired - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> artti, if you're comfortable on the command line, install debfoster, get rid of all gui packages and upgrade the core via the commandline, then install ubuntu-desktop again
<kcynice> Seveas:thanks,i will have a try right now.
<Seveas> artti, but a reinstall from an ubuntu 7.10 cd will be faster and more reliable
<xnitex> updating from 6.10?
<xnitex> :O
<Seveas> xnitex, neh, 5.04 even :)
<artti> Seveas: can't burn cd, can't use floppys, haven't 7.10 install cd
<Seveas> artti, http://shipit.ubuntu.com -- order one for free :)
<xnitex> is someone putting ubuntu on a microwave yet? :D
<xnitex> haha
<artti> Seveas: i know, but it takes weeks.
<Jado`> hi again, i followed this link http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 but i cannot "make" the file, there are too many errors, i don't know where they came from ; i heard about 'headers' .. ?
<erUSUL> Jado`: maybe you need 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<Seveas> Jado`, you don't need those instructions. The bcm43xx driver is installed by default
<Seveas> Jado`, system -> administration -> restricted drivers
<artti> How i unistall GUI?
<kcynice> if i should add debian-multimedia.org to my update source-list?
<Seveas> Jado`, via that thing you can install the firmware you need
<Seveas> kcynice, no.
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | kcynice
<ubotu> kcynice: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Seveas> kcynice, use medibuntu instead of that
<Jado`> Seveas i tried restricted drivers, but i had an error
<kcynice> ok
<Seveas> Jado`, then solve that error instead of breaking your system more :)
<xnitex> could i install every package from the command line? :D
<xnitex> and if so, how much hdd space would that consume... hm..
<DranDane> Hi. I installed Ubuntu from the liveCD. An error occured and i must install grub manualy. When I execute the grub-install command I receive a Permission denied. How can I start the concole or grub-install with a different user?
<Seveas> xnitex, you cannot install all packages in the archive at the same time. Some conflict with each other
<Mike1> hey
<Seveas> DranDane, sudo grub-install ...
<erUSUL> DranDane: sudo whatever_command
<Mike1> this error
<xnitex> i'd also like to figure out how to set up grub for a quad boot
<xnitex> :D
<Mike1> File /home/mike/xubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso does not seem to be a valid ISO9660 image
<DranDane> What mean sudo ?
<Seveas> Mike1, check its md5sum
<Seveas> !sudo | DranDane
<ubotu> DranDane: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Mike1> Seveas: good idea
<Jado`> Seveas
<Jado`> "the sofware source for the packable "bcm43xx-fwcutter" is not enabled"
<Mike1> Seveas: but i think it will be correct ;)
<Jado`> package*
<artti> What comes next hoary?
<Seveas> Jado`, system -> admin -> software sources. Tick all sources on the first tab
<erUSUL> xnitex: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst add the "stanzas" you need there
<erUSUL> artti: 5.10 yes a reinstall is better idea me thinks
<Seveas> artti, Breezy Badger, Dapper Drake, Edgy Eft, Feisty Fawn, Gutsy Gibbon, Hardy Heron
<linux__alien> has anyone tried running User Mode Linux in Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Mike1> Seveas: md5sum is correct
<pteague> ok, any idea why i can get the 64bit live cd version to run for over 25 minutes running top with no problems, but the installed 64bit version locks up running top?
<DranDane> Thank you
<chazco> Is it possible to require a password when using the recovery mode of Gusty?
<artti> Seveas: is Breezy supported?
<Seveas> chazco, yes but not recommended
<Seveas> artti, no
<Jado`> Seveas i'm on kubuntu, i can't find it
<chazco> Seveas -Why not recommended? Would like the extra security on my laptop
<Seveas> Jado`, oh... I don't know kubuntu too much. If nobody knows we can try the commandline way or you can ask in #kubuntu
<artti> How i can remove ubuntu desktop to make upgrade faster?
<Mike1> "File /home/mike/xubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso does not seem to be a valid ISO9660 image" appears when i try to open my xubuntu image with UCK
<Seveas> chazco, if somebody has physical access to your pc you've already lost :)
<freepenguin> excuse me: what's the command name of the terminal in Xubuntu?  with xfce I write "gnome-terminal" and with xfce?
<Mike1> freepenguin: xterminal
<freepenguin> thank oyu
<freepenguin> you*
<chazco> hmm, still seems like a bad idea
<linux__alien> has anyone tried running User Mode Linux in Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Mike1> wow, this channel is really crowded :D
<Seveas> !repeat | linux__alien
<ubotu> linux__alien: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Mateo95> salut tout le monde
<josspyker> chazco: use encryption software
<Seveas> !fr | Mateo95
<ubotu> Mateo95: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jado`> Seveas there is nobody on #kubuntu, let's try the command way
<chazco> Already am doing
<Mateo95> oh sorry
<Seveas> Jado`, ok, open the file /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor and paste its contents on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<artti> Anyone knows how to remove Ubuntu Desktop, so i can make upgrade faster via terminal?
<Mike1> artti: 'aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop'? ;)
<DranDane> what is the difference between hda and sda. S for serial?
<Mike1> artti: but i dont understand how this should improve anything
<Seveas> DranDane, s for scsi, though the sata and recent ata drivers use the scsi layer as well :)
<artti> Mikel: then during upgrade and install less packages.
<Jado`> Seveas i'm trying to install internet on my computer with linux, so i don't have internet on it
<DranDane> My main disk is a sata disk; Is it a problem for grub?
<artti> Mikel: And when i'm got to sadisfied Ubuntu version, then i install it back.
<Mike1> artti: don't you need the GUI?
<Seveas> Jado`, then you also cannot install the needed packages. Can you plug in a wired connection for now?
<artti> Mikel: Terminal helps me. I think.
<Mike1> artti: you could disable upgrading of 'ubuntu-desktop'
<erUSUL> DranDane: i shouldn't be but when i installed gutsy i disconnected my pata disks becouse grub will allways end up missconfigured if they where connected
<Mike1> artti: or anything else
<Mike1> artti: 'aptitude hold PACKAGE'
<artti> Mikel: Disable! That sounds better.
<Mike1> artti: and it's hard to browse through the WWW without GUI, so better keep it ;)
<artti> Mikel: but Firefox, can't i run it through terminal?
<roland_> hello all
<roland_> could anyone help me with WINE plz! i installed an exe... but its not working
<icesword> roland_, that is not easy.#wine
<Mike1> artti: if removal of "ubuntu-desktop" doesn't remove the xserver or firefox...yes ;)
<prince_jammys> artti: browse with www-browser, lynx, or elinks to name a few ... i believe www-browser comes preinstalled
<Mike1> prince_jammys: but you can't watch images with them ;)
<prince_jammys> well heh
<chazco> How can I make gk/sudo forget its logged in (ie, make it reprompt)?
<artti> prince_jammys: well i have preinstalled Mozilla Firefox
<prince_jammys> artti   elinks is the "nicest" probably, in terms of appearance
<prince_jammys> artii yes but you cant use firefox in a terminal
<Mike1> prince_jammys: couldn't you start it out of a terminal?
<prince_jammys> yeah
<Mike1> prince_jammys: as long as xserver is installed that should work i think
<prince_jammys> ok maube i'm just butting in here, i thought he wanted to browse the internet inside a terminal
<Mike1> prince_jammys: at first he just wanted to remove "ubuntu-desktop" ;)
<artti> prince_jammys: I can activate Firefox through terminal, without finding it in menu
<camilla_> I need to get filesize from a file into my script. How can I do that? Must I use "ls -l $filename" and pipe that to sed? Or is it possible to get the filesize some other way that is easier?
<Jado`> Seveas i have problem with the wired connection too, but i can plug a usb device to bring file from the web
<prince_jammys> artti Mike1 ok i see youre doing something different from what i thought you wanted.
<tasos> first test
<Mike1> arghhhh....why does UCK hate my xubuntu image? *cry*
<prince_jammys> camilla_: sed seems like overkill, i think ls does this on its own
<MC_Lightning> how do i test my soundcard channels? to check if it's all ok
<Jado`> Seveas ?
<camilla_> prince_jammys: "ls -s $filename" will print it in block size. Not what I want. Does it exist any other switch I can use?
<evacchi> hi guys
<prince_jammys> camilla_ or if not ls, a different command that extracts file size
<MC_Lightning> how do i test my soundcard channels? to check if it's all ok
<camilla_> prince_jammys: So what command can that be?
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: 'speaker-test -c 6 -D surround51'
<MC_Lightning> tks
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: for 5.1 sourround
<dmakalsky> Hi, I am having this weird problem that when I start up and log in, I get a gnome msg window with the text HAL initialization error
<MC_Lightning> yes that's what i want
<MC_Lightning> tks
<dmakalsky> has anyone seen this before?
<prince_jammys> camilla_  try   FILESIZE=$(stat -c%s "$FILENAME")
<camilla_> aaa, stat,yes
<MC_Lightning> hm it's working..
<artti> Maybe for faster upgrade i could remove some applications.
<Otacon22> wich is pam headers package?
<Mike1> dmakalsky: i think i had the problem with external NTFS harddisks
<MC_Lightning> but i still hearing music only from mthe front channels
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: because its only stereo ;)
<MC_Lightning> yes..
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: but it's able to mix it up
<dmakalsky> Mike1: everything was working fine for me, but this just started up
<MC_Lightning> how can i enable multichannel?
<dmakalsky> it's a new error
<Dr_willis> MC_Lightning,  for my augiy cards i use the sliders and  have to enable the rear speakers mirrorinf the front. in the alsamixer tool
<camilla_> prince_jammys: stat command worked great. Thank you
<prince_jammys> camilla_  np
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: for single files: 'aplay -D upmix /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'
<camilla> test
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: or via the 'playback.pcm "upmix"' option in .asoundrc i think
<swim_love> hi guys...
<artti> Any ideas how i can make upgrade faster? Removing something? Disableing?
<swim_love> I installed gutsy on my Dell INspiron 6000
<Mike1> hey swim_love
<swim_love> has a ipw2200 wireless
<ahmetkanar> hello
<swim_love> hi Mike1
<swim_love> but the problem is , I can ping the internet but nothing works on my browser
<Mike1> artti: upgrade..i think it depends on number of packages, size of packages, your computer, you internetconnection... ;)
<MC_Lightning> hm..
<pteague> anybody know if the nvidia drivers work ok on the 64bit version?
<MC_Lightning> how do i enable the mirror front channels?
<MC_Lightning> to get the same sound to the back?
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: what soundcard do you have?
<MC_Lightning> (i'm just a bit too noob)
<MC_Lightning> sound blaster live 24bit
<MC_Lightning> 7.1(pci)
<swim_love> I heard a lot about bugs in gutsy with intel wirelss card
<swim_love> but my problem is very weird
<ahmetkanar> how is berly install ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> !beryl | ahmetkanar
<ubotu> ahmetkanar: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: maybe via 'alsamixer'
<prince_jammys> !compiz | ahmetkanar
<ubotu> ahmetkanar: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<MC_Lightning> yes
<MC_Lightning> i opened it
<moDumass> hey all, I have a microsoft wireless comfort keyboard, any idea how to get these cool extra keys workin in ubuntu
<MC_Lightning> but how do i mirror?
<moDumass> ?
<MC_Lightning> the front channels to rear?
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: i don't know if it's even possible via alsaconfig...just guessed it :D
<MC_Lightning> lol
<MC_Lightning> but is there a way?
<MC_Lightning> to do it?
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: are you able to read german?
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/152110/?highlight=surround
<MC_Lightning> no..
<MC_Lightning> but can try
<Mike1> damn -_-
<MC_Lightning> google can translate :p
<MC_Lightning> http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntuusers.de%2Ftopic%2F152110%2F%3Fhighlight%3Dsurround&langpair=de%7Cen&hl=pt-PT&ie=UTF-8
<MC_Lightning> solved :p
<swim_love> sorry guys, got dc
<swim_love> did anyone reply ?
<prince_jammys> moDumass: no idea, but -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=458706 maybe useful
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: wow, this translation is nearly readable :D
<simi> if you have problems with flash in opera install opera 9.5 beta 1 and it will work
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: did'nt know German->English works so fine
<MC_Lightning> yes:)
<badugi> lol
<swim_love> anyone had similar problems with internet working on ping, but the browser does not work
<Mike1> swim_love: did you try an other browser?
<MC_Lightning>  Speaker-test-c 6 from this code i only get sound from the front channels..
<moDumass> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<moDumass> !shortcuts
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: everything in 'alsaconfig' at 100% ?
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<swim_love> this problem is with intel wireless pro card, ipw2200
<swim_love> is there some network guru, who can help me
 * Mike1 will be right back
<MC_Lightning> Mike1: yes..that's everything at 100%
<peterlauri> hi all. I am just a migrant from Fedora, and so far I really think Ubuntu feels more professional, looking forward to try it out more :)
<nerdsquad3210> rrright
<MC_Lightning> where sould i place the *.asoundrc ?
<artti> When i want to make upgrade, do i have to make apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade or just apt-get upgrade?
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: i guess in your home directory
<MC_Lightning> ok..
<peterlauri> is there any command to get all hardware specs for the specific machine?
<MC_Lightning> and it can be any name i want?
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: no
<MC_Lightning> so..what name should it be?
<MC_Lightning>  The answer to your question is the use of you. Asoundrc word for word in it:
<MC_Lightning> it wont say the name..
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: name should be ".asoundrc"
<Administrator> !jeos | Administrator
<jimcooncat> I'm looking for guidelines for package naming -- I don't want my custom packages to conflict with existing or upcoming names. Any reference? Use capital letters or numbers?
<swim_love> hi all
<dr-raku> hi; i just downloaded ubuntu 7.10 dvd [iso] (torrent) but neither brasero, nor nautilus would burn it to a dvd; they, both, give an error when just about to finalize the burn process (at ~97% when i expect to see the lead-out generation); has this happen to any of you? is this a bug? please, help! thanks
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: wiki says: "The .asoundrc file (in your home directory) and /etc/asound.conf (for system-wide settings) are the configuration files for ALSA drivers."
<swim_love> I upgrade to gutsy and ever since then, my wireless card stopped working
<swim_love> I have the ipw2200 drivers
<MC_Lightning> hm..weird..i'm used to windows..where the . is the extension...
<MC_Lightning> lol
<swim_love> any network guru's point out my dumb mistake
<Mike1> MC_Lightning:  a "." makes a file invisible
<artti> For upgrading do i have to do apt-get update, apt-get upgrade or just apt-get upgrade?
<MC_Lightning> hm..(always learning things)
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Playing_stereo_on_surround_sound_setup_%28Howto%29
<jimcooncat> MC_Lightning: to clarify, a . as the first character makes the file invisible.
<Kaja> artti, it's better to do update before upgrade.. that way you always get the latest packages.
<Mike1> MC_Lightning: maybe you should try this or search other articels in that wiki :)
<Mike1> artti: and better you only use 'aptitude'
<artti> Kaja: i have to make several upgrades. 5.04 to 5.10, then 5.10 to 6.04 and so on
<Mike1> artti: i don't think that'll work good...
<frold> test
<Amr_EL_Sharnoby> Hello, is there any X.org native tool for recording desktop sessions or specific window or specific region ? something like recordmydesktop or xvidcap but more native to X.org server that achieve better performance and stability? as I'm facing serious stability and performance issue with mentioned tools ..  recommendation of another tool would be welcomed too ..
<swim_love> hi Mike1
<artti> Mikel: so aptitude update?
<MohammadBoozary> Hi All
<frold> first time ubuntu/linux desktop user :S
<Mike1> Amr_EL_Sharnoby: as far is i know recordmydesktop works fine, usually
<Mike1> Amr_EL_Sharnoby: maybe you just have to decrease resolution for better performance
<alex2222> hello
<Kaja> artti, can't you use the GUI tool update-manager?
<alex2222> i have a question
<Mike1> Kaja: that tool is stupid :P
<artti> Kaja: terminal is better.
<MohammadBoozary> I need A program for playing any formats of musics in Terminal on Ubuntu 7.10, whats name of this pakage ?
<alex2222> how i can at terminal be admin ?
<Kaja> Mike1, I've never seen it fail.
<Kaja> artti, then you do apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<aeleon> !ask | alex2222
<aeleon> does that work?
<ubotu> alex2222: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<alex2222> i try su
<Mike1> btw: the newer ubuntu-versions suck :)
<aeleon> damnit.
<LimCore> why is ubuntu crawling with bugs?
<Mike1> Kaja: apt-get is obsolete
<Roshan> hello, can anyone help me with a problem I am encoutnering while trying to 'sudo apt-get install build essential'. it was failed to fetch cdrom : Ubuntu 7.10-....../libc6.dev-2.6.1-1ubuntu9-i386.deb   has sum mismatch
<Mike1> Kaja: aptitude is better
<prince_jammys> MohammadBoozary: i don't if it plays *any* format, but mpg123
<vicho-bg> alex2222: "sudo -i " is the command for gaining root rights in terminal
<Kaja> Mike1, give me one reason...
<artti> Mikel: so aptitude update and then aptitude upgrade?
<Mike1> artti: yes
<prince_jammys> MohammadBoozary: or rather *every
<frold> Any Danish Ubuntu channel?
<alex2222> ty
<Roshan> hello, can anyone help me with a problem I am encoutnering while trying to 'sudo apt-get install build essential'. it was failed to fetch cdrom : Ubuntu 7.10-....../libc6.dev-2.6.1-1ubuntu9-i386.deb   hash sum mismatch. Anyone know anything about this?
<MohammadBoozary> prince_jammys: nope, what is that name ?
<prince_jammys> !da | froid
<ubotu> froid: For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<Mike1> Kaja: Kaja: aptitude marks depencies with different, so when you remove a program the depencies are also removed :)
<Kaja> What's better and what's worse is all about opinions, no reason to argue on that. I don't care what other people use.
<artti> Mikel: i typed into terminal ad hitted enter. :P
<Kaja> Mike1, apt-get does that too =)
<Mike1> Kaja: -> you dont have 2343423 unused programs installed just because a tool needed them 34232 years ago
<swim_love> Roshan, comment out the cdrom from your sources.list
<prince_jammys> MohammadBoozary: mpg123
<Kaja> Mike1, does apt-get autoremove ring any bell?
<menakcman> hi all
<Roshan> swim_love what does that mean? (sorry Im new to linux)
<LimCore> hello
<Mike1> Kaja: i think aptitude is even better
<prince_jammys> MohammadBoozary: plays mp3s from command line, i think
<frold> ty prince_jammys
<LimCore> why ubuntu is so full of bugs?
<prince_jammys> froid no problem
<Mimi> Roshan, Linux loves u?
<swim_love> do a suodo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<menakcman> any syscall for the command file , which determines the file type
<swim_love> sudo
<Amr_EL_Sharnoby> Mike1: sometimes after recording long session I find that it recorded nothing ... this happens with both xvidcap and recordmydesktop
<MohammadBoozary> prince_jammys: thank you very much :)
<Roshan> mimi, hey!, not yet Im afraid
<swim_love> Roshan, hopefully your internet works !
<Roshan> swim_love sec let me try it
<artti> Mikel: Wow! aptitude was fast.
<Mimi> Roshan, what did u do?
<Kaja> I use apt-get because that's what I've always used =/
<brightest> anyone got a linksys WUSB54G wireless adaptop and got it working under Ubuntu Gutsy? - I'm so new to Linux, tried to follow online guides and still nothing. Anyone think they can give me any pointers?
<m4steR> i have a problem with my canon lbp 1120
<artti> Kaja: aptitude is faster, much faster
<Mike1> artti: normally aptitude is a little bit slower than apt-get oO
<Mike1> ^^
<menakcman> is there a system call corresponding to file command
<Kaja> artti, okay, gotta give it a try.
<prince_jammys> artti: yes --- if you want to browse with aptitude,,, try "sudo aptitude"  by itself (no package name)
<m4steR> I installed it following the ufficial guide
<swim_love> brightest, do a ping www.google.com and tell me if that works
<m4steR> but it don't print...
<Mimi> anybody play wc3?
<artti> Mikel: I took only few seconds. apt-get took about hours
<Kaja> erm
<Kaja> I bet it didn't do the same thing =D
<Jado> i have a little problem, i can ping any website but i can't go on it with Konqueror ... ?
<MohammadBoozary> Now i need a blogging software for posting contents in wordpress !
<MohammadBoozary> Like fucking wlw
<menakcman> is there a system call corresponding to 'file' command ??
<Roshan> swim_love, I did it, what is supposed to appear?
<brightest> smim_love - the problem is Ubuntu either detects the networks available and doesn't connect. So I followed an online guide, something to do with ndiswrapper, I go through all that and suddenly it says there isn't even a wireless adaptop... I think Linux is just way over my head but I really want to give it a try aswell.
<prince_jammys> MohammadBoozary: there is a package "wordpress"
<Mimi> Is there a Firewall build in ubuntu?
<Jado> i have a little problem, i can ping any website but i can't go on it with Konqueror ... ?
<prince_jammys> MohammadBoozary: type --> apt-cache search blog
<swim_love> Jado, I have exactly the same problem
<swim_love> Jado, hurray someone else is with me ...I am not alone :-)
<Roshan> swim_love, I did that command, and now something like "/etc/apt/sources/list" [NEW DIRECTORY] came
<artti> How about spam block in Ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> !firewall | Mimi
<ubotu> Mimi: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Jado> swim_love you have no idea ? : /
<genjix> !ohno
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohno - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<swim_love> Jado, even my guess was that
<dr-raku> i just downloaded ubuntu 7.10 dvd [iso] (official torrent) but neither brasero, nor nautilus would burn it to a dvd; they, both, give an error when just about to finalize the burn process (at ~97% when i expect to see the lead-out generation); has this happen to any of you (brasero/nautilus giving errors when trying to write a large iso to a dvd)? is this a bug? please, help! thanks
<st01k> hey guys, i'm stuck at running local scripts (/etc/rc.local) on first and all subsequent boots.
<MohammadBoozary> prince_jammys: thats softwares is not use full
<st01k> can anyone help?
<swim_love> but hey, once in a while only the start page of google works
<Mimi> prince_jammys, Thank you my Prince u rock :P
<prince_jammys> Mimi: :)
<Mimi> prince_jammys, need to get warcraft 3 working u know :P
<swim_love> ubotu, so you mean to say the default firewall would be blocking the 80 port ?
<gmenelau> who can help me to install the built in camera ?
<prince_jammys> Mimi: that i have no idea about -- is it a windows game?
<Roshan> swim_love: I tried doing the vi/.../sources.list and pages of written stuff came, any ideas?
<KnK9> swim_love : that's a bot :P
<aeleon> windows & mac both have ports, i think.
<Mimi> prince_jammys, yes hun i'm using wine :P
<Trel> dr-raku: Have you tried to verify the md5 checksum to verify it matches the official hash?
<swim_love> KnK9, hmmm so anyidea you have a out the builtin firewall
<dr-raku> Trel, yes; the md5 is ok
<swim_love> Roshan, comment out the line mostly the first one
<swim_love> that says cd-rom or something
<Roshan> ok
<Mimi> prince_jammys, omg thats a hard one!
<Trel> Mimi: You might have better luck with Cedega rather than Wine or Crossover?
<Mimi> Trel, But i don't want to pay for it?
<Trel> http://appdb.winehq.com/ for compatibility and possible instructions to get it working then?
<gmenelau> i have Chicony 1,3 pix built in web camera and i cant install the camera
<Roshan> swim_love: "Line commented out my installer because it failed to verify deb src .... gutsy main restriced"
<piju> hello, how to install java on ubuntu gutsy amd64 ?
<trekdanne> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Mimi> Trel, i got it working but doesn't connect to battlenet...
<gmenelau> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Trel> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dataloss> Yesterday I shrunk my partitions using Gparted (shrunk NTFS (Vista), grew ext3), and everything went almost well. Windows wouldn't work anyore as it kept booting into the EISA partition instead but I didn't let that bother me since Ubuntu was workin fine. Today the ext3 filesystem went into read-only mode, and when I rebooted, it did a fsck and then told me to do it manually. I went into the LiveCD and did sudo fsck -y /dev/sda3 and it said
<Roshan> oh yeah the first line is "DEB cd rom .... gutsy main restricted"
<Trel> Hm. That bot is rather useful.
<dataloss> *** ext3 journal has been deleted - filesystem is now ext2 only ***. How do I mount this? I need to recover a few things before I format and start over
<Mimi> prince_jammys, ur busy?
<prince_jammys> Mimi: have you tried installing it already?
<swim_love> Jado, any luck
<trekdanne> dataloss: try to mount it as ext2
<Mimi> prince_jammys, is installed....i need to get it to connect to battlenet...
<dataloss> trekdanne: How?
<swim_love> Jado, wat wireless card do youhave
<prince_jammys> Mimi: ah
<Mimi> prince_jammys, :P
<Mimi> prince_jammys, <3
<swim_love> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<prince_jammys> Mimi: heh, i have no idea what that's all about ..
<dataloss> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Trel> Mimi: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9787
<Trel> !filesystems
<ubotu> ext3 is the default fileystem in Ubuntu (and many other Linuxes). Alternative Linux filesystems include reiserfs and xfs. fat32 and ntfs are DOS/Windows filesystems. hfs and hfs+ are filesystems for the Mac. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<Trel> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<swim_love> !wireless
<Starnestommy> dataloss: mount -t ext2 /dev/sdX /media/sdX?
<Roshan> swim_love: first like was DEB CD rom [Ubunto 8.10:...i388] ... then Gutsy Main Restricted"
<Trel> It looks like there is a bug in Wine that prevents connections to Battle.net for that game
<Trel> The bug I linked you to should give you some details about it
<Roshan> swim_love: lots of gutsy main restricted in that message
<dataloss> Starnestommy: It says ----- mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<swim_love> right, put ## in front of the deb cdrom
<Mimi> Trel, Find me a way to fix it lol
<bsdnewb07> guys i have vmware running a freebsd as a guest OS and ubuntu as the host - does it have to NAT or Bridged networking to let me bind IPs to BSD?
<Mike1> does anybody have a good compiling howto for alex2222?
<erUSUL> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Roshan> swim_love: ok done, what now?
<prince_jammys> !complie | alex2222
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about complie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Smegzor> Why is there a difference between free disk space and available space reported by gnome system monitor?  I'm seeing differences of 15-20 gigabytes.
<prince_jammys> !g++ | alex2222
<ubotu> alex2222: please see above
<prince_jammys> oh ooops
<erUSUL> Smegzor: by default ext3 reserves 5% space for root
<prince_jammys> already there
<xoai> fun
<Mimi> prince_jammys, can u explane to me how to do the ports :) plz
<Roshan> swim_love: lots more written jibberish, what nexT?
<Farhad|InternetM> Hi, i have changed sudoers permission to 0660 now I can use sudo, says must be 0440 how change it?
<swim_love> Roshan, just comment out that first line that says deb-cdrom
<swim_love> Roshan, did you do that
<prince_jammys> i don't know Mim
<prince_jammys> Mimi i've never done it
<Mimi> prince_jammys, ok jammy <3
<Roshan> DEB CD rom [Ubunto 8.10:...i388] ... then Gutsy Main Restricted"
<prince_jammys> Mimi: it must have some decent directions
<Roshan> swim_love: DEB CD rom [Ubunto 8.10:...i388] ... then Gutsy Main Restricted"
<dataloss> Starnestommy: It says ----- mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<Trel> Mimi: I don't think there is a fix at the moment.
<dmakalsky> Hi, is there some way to ask ubuntu to revert to a totally fresh installation?
<Trel> Are you trying to host a game or join one?
<Starnestommy> dataloss: looks like a severely damaged FS
<swim_love> Roshan, yes, comment that line (put ## at the begining)
<Roshan> swim_love: ok I did that
<dataloss> Starnestommy: Anything I can do to recover my files?
<Roshan> swim_love: what is supposed to happen when I add ## at the beggining?
<Starnestommy> dataloss: possibly, but I'm not sure how
<artti> Any viruses known for Linux?
<swim_love> Roshan, that comments out
<jpatrick> !virus | artti
<swim_love> now save it (:wq)
<ubotu> artti: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<prince_jammys> artti: not really
<swim_love> and do sudo apt-get update
<Mike1> artti: there are some experimental ones
<Mike1> artti: but no viruses in the wild :)
<prince_jammys> artti: none that you should realistically worry about
<lllsondowlll> Just installed ubuntu 7.10 linux and I have nvidia gefore 5500 everytime I boot into ubuntu I get a insane amount of graphic problems. Like colors and lines. I was told to install with the alternate cd and I did but now im still having the same problem but when booting into linux instead of install
<prince_jammys> artti: don't work as root
<Roshan> swim_love ok done
<Smegzor> artti: linux does have browser vulnerabilities, but those are not OS specific (and they tend to get fixed).
<xoai> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<david> hmm.. most likely a stupid question, but is it possible to make ubuntu server boot USB? ISO -> USB instead of CD (I'm out of discs)
<Mike1> artti: use brain 1.0 :)
<artti> Hehe... thats weird to think. When i first time got internet, mom went internet, nest thing she did was calling to me and asked whats the problem: everywhere are popups.
<lllsondowlll> how do i run that code
<xoai> !portable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portable - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lllsondowlll> if i cant even run linux
<Mike1> david: yes
<lllsondowlll> without linex
<mo0n_sniper> <david> you can boot ubuntu from usb
<lllsondowlll> and weird colors
<artti> And at evening i thought that computer will never work again.
<david> I only want to install from USB really
<mo0n_sniper> you can do that also
<david> is it messy?
<mo0n_sniper> but i don't think is a good ideea
<Mike1> damn, i only have german how tos :(
<david> how so?
<lllsondowlll> help?
<mo0n_sniper> i curently have a ubuntu usb install
<Roshan> swim_love: ok i did apt-get update
<nayfly> Hey... Is ubuntu x64 less compatible than the 32 bit version? I'm having a little trouble with tuner card drivers...
<artti> prince_jammys: I know that i'm not working as root.
<david> I wan tto install to HDD, but I only have an USB-stick
<mo0n_sniper> and when i plug a usb device i doesn't automagicaly mount it
<prince_jammys> artti: then you have nothing to worry about
<KnK9> how can I unpack rar archives?
<mo0n_sniper> that's the only problem i have
<david> so I want to transfer installer ISO to USB
<Mike1> david: http://edoceo.com/liber/ubuntu-live-usb
<artti> prince_jammys: wanted to ask, how i know that i'm not working as root?
<Mike1> david: maybe this howto will work :)
<prince_jammys> KnK9: GUI:: file-roller;   terminal:: unrar
<Mimi> anybody know about firewall how to open a port...plz
<david> thankthanks Mike1 , I'll have a look
<aeleon> ..are you kidding?
<Mimi> Me?
<prince_jammys> KnK9: i think file-roller is packed with gnome by default, check in Apps->Accessories menu (will probably say archive manager)
<aeleon> No, sorry, Mimi. Something happened in ubuntu-offtopic.
<Roshan> swim_love: you there?
<prince_jammys> artii  in a terminal:::    whoami
<Mike1> david: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mike1> david: seems better ;)
<nayfly> hey, is this the place to get some help with ubuntu issues?
<prince_jammys> nayfly: yessir
<mo0n_sniper> you can try
<xoai> nayfly: definately
<artti> prince_jammys: i'm currently root. Maybe because i do upgrade.
<nayfly> coolies. quick question: is the 64 bit AMD version of ubuntu less compatible than the 32 bit version?
<swim_love> Roshan, what happened
<mo0n_sniper> yes
<KnK9> prince_jammys: it isnt installed by default
<Mike1> nayfly: yes
<prince_jammys> artii use sudo
<xoai> !64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Mike1> g2g, bb!
<swim_love> Jado, you there, I have some help for you
<prince_jammys> KnK9: are you gnome or kde? ubuntu or kubuntu?
<artti> prince_jammys: alright.
<KnK9> gnome on ubuntu
<nayfly> i see.... what kind of compatibility issues would one run into?
<mo0n_sniper> programs only available for i386
<Roshan> swim_love: failed to fetch CDrom .... please use apt-cdrom for it to be recognised by APT
<Roshan> swim_love: alot of other stuff too, kinda lot to write :)
<prince_jammys> KnK9: type in a terminal ---> file-roller  (in case you have it but for some reason it's not in the menu)
<mo0n_sniper> but i have amd64 installed :)
<KnK9> prince_jammys: thanks, it has poped-up
<Smegzor> I run the 64bit version and there are very few programs I can't run.  Most things have a 64bit version.
<nayfly> well the thing is, i only want to run a mythtv box... if i compile the drivers for my video capture card using 'make', would that build the drivers for my distro's architecture?
<mo0n_sniper> yes
<prince_jammys> KnK9: make a menu entry for it and you're set --- opens zip, tar, gz, rar,,,, all those files
<Roshan> swim_love, any ideas?
<swim_love> Roshan, no
<Roshan> shucks :(
<nayfly> k. well mythtv cannot open my card.... it's irritating... I can get it to work on my other x86 box. also, mythtv runs sluggish, i.e. navigating through the menus is slow.
<nayfly> could it be emulating x86 or something?
<KnK9> prince_jammys: it exits when i click "open" :/
<Roshan> what was supposed to happen after apt-get update?
<Jado> hi, i need help, i can ping any website but i can't connect on konqueror and when i want to update on adept manager i stuck à 27% "waiting for headers"
<prince_jammys> KnK9: mmm crap ... try alt-f2 and in the box type file-roller
<KnK9> prince_jammys: u rock, thanks
<xoai> Jado: are you sure that other box works well with the same connection?
<Jado> other box ?
<Jado> what do you mean ?
<xoai> Jado: other computer, other OS
<Jado> yes i'm connected with this connection on this PC
<prince_jammys> KnK9: look in "menu editor" to see if it's already there, but disabled -- if not, you're going to have to make a shortcut if you dont want to type it every time
<Jado> but i have just installed linux and i don't know how to configure internet
<HEP85> Does somebody know where I can find a list of linux supported DVB-C cards?
<Roshan> can anyone help me? Im trying to get apt-get install build essential to work but it keeps giving me an error E: Couldnt find package build essential
<Jado> i have a local ip address, ping works well, but i can't go on the web
<astro76> HEP85: check the MythTV hardware support list
<prince_jammys> Roshan: build-essential with a dasg
<prince_jammys> Roshan: dash
<Roshan> k
<xoai> Jado: weird. I just think the connection is too slow
<KnK9> thanks prince_jammys
<swim_love> xoai, I have the same problem
<julien> hello, what's up?
<HEP85> astro76: thx
<Jado> it's not slow, i can't see www.google.fr on konqueror, have i miss someting ?
<Roshan> prince jammys: I did that but I get the same error
<prince_jammys> Roshan: use the tab key as you type to autocomplete existing package names
<Jado> (whereas i can see it here, on this pc)
<swim_love> xoai, Jado, i found one link where they suggest to remove the entry in the /etc/resolv.conf
<aeleon> tu parles francais, jado? si tu prefere je pense qu'il ya #ubuntu-fr
<Jado> je tente ma chance ici ^^
<aeleon> bonne chance!
<Roshan> prince_jammys: I dont find build-essential
<artti> How long anyone has used Ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> Roshan: this is a general tip::: for example you type build (tabkey) and it will try to autocomplete.  if there's more than one that starts with "build", press tab again and it'll show you the ones available
<nayfly> i have compiled and installed the drivers for my mythtv capture card. what could it mean that mythtv returns with the message 'device failed to load'
<jpatrick> !ft | Jado, aeleon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ft - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xoai> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aeleon> You mean Fr.
<aeleon> I was asking him if he prefers the french channel, he said he'd try it out here.
<xoai> /etc/resolv is for dns
<Roshan> Prince_jammys: there is no build-essential in my list
<prince_jammys> Roshan: huh
<seeitcoming> Roshan: Have you enabled other repositories?
<seeitcoming> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<artti> aeleon: Is there estonia channel?
<prince_jammys> Roshan: yes it must have to do with repositories then
<Roshan> Prince how do I do that?
<mo0n_sniper>  Roshan if i kill you will i dget a artifact and my party will get money?
<nayfly> join #mythtv
<nayfly> oops
<aeleon> I dunno - MODS: Estonian channel?
<artti> ee!
<artti> et!
<Roshan> moonsniper what?
<mo0n_sniper> i was joking
<mo0n_sniper> WoW
<mo0n_sniper> :)
<Roshan> prince_jammys, how do I do the whole repository thingy? (sorry Im so new to linux)
<prince_jammys> does gnome still have the menu item "software sources"?
<Starnestommy> prince_jammys: under System > Administration, yes
<Roshan> moon_sniper lol Im in no mood to joke, linux totally hates me :(
<mo0n_sniper> :)
<seeitcoming> !repositories | Roshan
<mo0n_sniper> no it doesn't
<ubotu> Roshan: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<seeitcoming> read that page
<prince_jammys> Roshan: System->Administration->Software Sources
<seeitcoming> Roshan: it explains how to set-up repositories
<Roshan> prince_jammys: ok
<prince_jammys> Starnestommy: thanks, i'm on KDE trying to help a gnome user
<swim_love> Jado, on your browser can you disable ipv6 ?
<Jado> maybe, how ?
<prince_jammys> Roshan: the repositories are servers that you download software from
<Roshan> Prince: ahh
<Roshan> good to know :)
<prince_jammys> Roshan: they are urls
<xoai> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<artti> What browser is good for Ubuntu?
<xoai> firefox, epiphany
<Mushrooms> artti: I like opera
<Starnestommy> artti: firefox, konqueror, epiphany, opera (proprietary), w3m, lynx, elinks, wget, or curl
<prince_jammys> Roshan: they fall under different categories depending on the software they have (having mostly to do with how "free" the software is)
<Roshan> I see
<Roshan> I enabled them all now
<Starnestommy> oh, and flosk
<Starnestommy> er, flock
<prince_jammys> Roshan: sudo apt-get install update and then try again
<Roshan> its downloading package information right now
<Roshan> oki doki
<Roshan> few more files left to download then Ill give it a shot
<prince_jammys> Roshan: this can all be done from a GUI also called "Synaptic" --- look in the menu
<bsdnewb07> any vmware experts around?
<artti> Starnestommy: firefox is most known and it has more extensions
<Roshan> prince_jammys: Synaptic package manager?
<prince_jammys> Roshan: yes
<pteague> bsdnewb07> i've installed it & set up a couple vms under vmware, but not sure i'd call myself an expert... what's up?
<prince_jammys> Roshan: but sudo apt-get install build-essential should work now
<xoai> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jado> xoai how can i open a terminal being the root ?
<Roshan> sweet
<speedhunt3r> hey i tried running the live cd for kubuntu, the desktop loads but I got no display... how can i make the display show?
<xoai> Jado: open terminal and sudo -s
<artti> So, terminal says to me: "Do you wish to Restart Services?"
<bsdnewb07> well ive got a host as ubuntu and guest as freebsd, ive been allocated 25 ips by my data centre, just trying to bind them so they work on bsd and im totally stuck
<lllsondowlll> Hey I have a problem, I have installed ubuntu 7.10 but when it starts the display is corrupted. I have nvidia 5500 and yes I know about the how to, how ever how am I suppose to run that without proper display?
<hypn0> Starnestommy: I think flock is firefox+addons :-/
<Jado> thanks
<Roshan> prince_jammys: this is the first of many steps for me to install my 8600gts drivers and then play WoW
<plutonas> hello, i installed ubuntu to a friends laptop, he has 2 minor problems, first: how do I activate/setup multiple audio channels in ubuntu? secondly i have some trouble making subtitles to be aligned in vlc/mplayer, if someone knows about this...
<swim_love> Jado, I got the internet working !!!!
<artti> I have to reboot my computer, so i think it's time to leave.
<pteague> bsdnewb07> not sure, try asking your isp?
<bsdnewb07> yeh :)
<mo0n_sniper> <Roshan> maybe we'll meet on wow
<mo0n_sniper> :)
<Roshan> moon_sniper: hopefully! us or eu?
<pteague> bsdnewb07> honestly i've only set stuff up on my devel box... haven't messed with hosting
<mo0n_sniper> eu
<Roshan> Moon_sniper nice
<lllsondowlll>  Hey I have a problem, I have installed ubuntu 7.10 but when it starts the display is corrupted. I have nvidia 5500 and yes I know about the how to, how ever how am I suppose to run that without proper display?
<Jado> xoai i can't save it says i don't have the access
<Roshan> moon_sniper :but Im tired of BC, Im looking for a private server which is on 1.12, those were the god old days for some great pvp
<Mimi> prince_jammys, know how to install firestarter?
<xoai> Jado: what kind of editor?
<mo0n_sniper> well i'm just starting
<Jado> kate
<Roshan> oh i see
<artti> Heh... looks like i dont't have to make reboot.
<mo0n_sniper> i'm searching for a good private server too
<mo0n_sniper> i was thinking to make one
<xoai> Jado: I don't know kate but if it has GUI, just try gksudo kate or something
<artti> Currently unpacking.
<Roshan> Mr. prince_jammys you there?
<Jado> xoai i opened kate
<Jado> and i added the line
<Jado> but i can't save
<sedra> hi
<mo0n_sniper> try with sudo kate
<xoai> Jado: sorry, it seems that you're running KDE
<artti> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C") - something i should worry about?
<xoai> Jado: try kdesu kate
<Roshan> I am getting an error after I tried to change my software sources cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i388 (20071016)]/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Roshan> cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i388 (20071016)]/dists/gutsy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<sedra> anyone tyied PlayOnLinux?
<Duo> Hello, I get this error when trying to download anything from synaptic http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56351/ it looks like it's trying to resolve back to itself somehow
<Roshan> is that a problem?
<xoai> Jado: open terminal > kdesu kate
<sedra> it crashs like a hell
<TtyS2> how can i sett a chmod 777 on all subdirectories not just the main dir
<Jado> i'm trying
<swim_love> TtyS2, chmod -R 777 ,......
<TtyS2> thanks
<artti>  perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C") - something i should worry about?
<webben> Do any VMWare Fusion know how to configure the console in Ubuntu so that you can move the mouse out of the console and into the OSX host without pressing ctrl + splodge?
<webben> *Fusion users
<xoai> !kdesu > Jado
<hypn0> doesn't kde use sudo too :-/
<TtyS2> swim_love: thanks a lot, went perfect
<SAngeli>  Hi, is it possible to know why anytime I update my system, I get this error with system crash? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56350/  any advice please?
<swim_love> TtyS2, sure buddy
<artti> I'm flooded with errors!
<xoai> hypn0: kdesu for graphic apps
<excalibas> My laptop mouse just lost the ability to scroll (up and down on the right side) can someone point me to where i can find help to fix this please?
<artti>  perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C") - something i should worry about?
<antonio_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<seeitcoming> excalibas: is it configured specially in xorg.conf as a touchpad?
<xoai> !touchpad
<KnK9> excalibas : have you tried restart your system? :)
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<astro76> excalibas: try restarting X server, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Starnestommy> artti: probably not, but it could indirectly lead to more errors depending on what the program does
<rufus> if i've downloaded a SplashScreen from gnome-look.org, how can I install it?
<excalibas> astro76:  I just did that, 2 times...
<ibank> hai all
<KnK9> hai ibank
<excalibas> and also did a full restart, this happened yesterday
<artti> Starnestommy: i currently upgrade
<Jado> i disabled ipv6 but i still can't go on internet with kubuntu :/
<Jado> with konqueror, i mean
<rufus> does anyone know?
<kottlett> is the kernel feature for adding new device ids on the kernel line like newid="...." available in ubuntu kernels, too?
<Jado> but i can ping
<kottlett> it is described e.g. there http://forums.novell.com/novell-product-support-forums/zenworks/desktop-management/zw-desktop-management-7x/zdm7-imaging-netware-windows-servers/278567-optiplex-755-a.html
<excalibas> KnK9: I have restarted the system and just the X, this happened last night...
<Roshan> I am getting this error when I try to update my repositories: cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i388 (20071016)]/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs. Is it a problem?
<Mimi> How do i run firestarter?
<liquid> how can i boot ubuntu from the boot prompt thing with a vesa driver?
<xoai> Jado: so other browsers work well?
<rufus> Roshan, type apt-cdrom in the terminal?
<Jado> i have only this one
<xoai> !firestarter | Mimi
<Jado> i have just installed kubuntu
<ubotu> Mimi: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Starnestommy> Roshan: I think you may need to remove the CD from /etc/apt/sources.list
<ilLorenz> anybody can help me understanding the output of smartctl? I fear my hard disk is going to die... thanks
<aeleon> oh, hmm!
<hak5fan> Hi all. What's the easiest way to backup an entire hd (not induvidual partitions) I want to be able to restore the image to an unallocated partition
<liquid> how can i boot ubuntu from the boot prompt thing with a vesa driver?
<aeleon> do you think that I have to mess with my linux box's firewall?
<Roshan> rufus: sec Ill try that
<LimCore> ubuntu fails so hard
<Roshan> Rufus: I tried it and got a bunch of options
<aeleon> I think this is ot, but my ubuntu box is my server in my vpn, powered by openvpn.
<LimCore> there is a bug from yaer 2005, 30 people confirm it, still it isn't fixed
<aeleon> when i torrent, it says that i'm not connectable, because of a firewall.
<Jado> swim_love do you resolve your problem ?
<aeleon> Now, everything else works fine. Could it be ubuntu's firewall?
<swim_love> Jado, yup
<Roshan> Starnestommy: how do I do that?
<Jado> how did you do ?
<seeitcoming> LimCore: What is this bug? Is it even Ubuntu's job to fix it?
<swim_love> disable ipv6 buddy
<Jado> i did it
<swim_love> did you reboot your machine
<Jado> yes
<swim_love> try this command
<Tolis_> could someone help me?
<Starnestommy> Roshan: Comment out the first line using sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<swim_love> dig AAAA www.google.com
<goldenfox> good day, I notice gnome desktop is larger than windows xp in 1024x768. Is there any way we can configure it? thanks
<speedhunt3r> hey i'm installing kde on ubuntu on top of gnome, will i have to re-install my display drivers  to get effects working on it?
<bertvdp> hi, what's the command to list all the installed packages ?
<astro76> bertvdp: dpkg -l
<LimCore> seeitcoming: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg/+bug/15485
<swim_love> now do a dig A www.google.com
<bertvdp> thanks astro76
<Dybber> Where do I place commands that should be executed on login from GDM? (I'm not using Gnome's window-manager)
<Jado> yes one sec i'm rebooting again swim_love
<Draqu> hey all :p
<xoai> Dybber: so what is your WM?
<Dybber> ratpoison
<Dybber> I'm currently using that for starting the programs, but it seems wrong.
<eth01> swim_love, 'dig 64.233.167.99'
<Roshan> starnestommey: it says Deb CD rom blah blah.. gutsy main restricted
<artti> What are windows positives sides?
<seeitcoming> LimCore: I'd say that 'fix released' means it's probably fixed ;)
<xoai> !re.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about re.d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xoai> !rc.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jado> swim_love i tried both commands, and i had no error
<LimCore> seeitcoming: I hit this bug today, on up to date 7.10
<Starnestommy> Roshan: put a # at the beginning of that line
<Roshan> ok
<xoai> !boot | Dybber
<ubotu> Dybber: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mysterycool> hey
<artti> hey
<Tolis_> did anyone have problem with the last updates of ubuntu gytsy? (xserver updates)
<Roshan> starnestommy: ok now?
<mysterycool> i need help with setting up a virtual machine to run ReactOS
<Jado> swim_love do you want me to try something else ?
<wizardmon> Hi, I just got ubuntu and I was wondering, why can't my 3870 run compiz? it was able to run beryl while I was running sabayon
<Starnestommy> Roshan: try to update the repositories again
<seeitcoming> LimCore: Give it time to hit backports. It doesn't exactly seem like a showstopper
<mysterycool> i downloaded vmware and the iso of ReactOS but I need help getting them to work :p
<speedhunt3r> Starnestommy, dun mean to intrude but why didn't you tell him to do it the easy way from software sources and just uncheck the cd-rom ?
<seeitcoming> LimCore: And the Ubuntu flag-ship DE is GNOME, anyway
<mysterycool> i need help with setting up a virtual machine to run ReactOS
<LimCore> seeitcoming: it was in 2005 O_o
<seeitcoming> LimCore: Yeah, and now it's fixed in hardy. Give it some time to propagate back
<knight666> hi i have a problem :O!
<LimCore> so... find a bug,  wait 3 years, YEY FIXED \o/   ?
<knight666> ubuntu keeps saying it can't load the graphics thingamijgg and it won't boot
<astro76> LimCore: your complaining is not useful
<knight666> it will load the environment, but keep on resetting it :(
<LimCore> how about applying bug fixes faster
<Roshan> starnestommy: it says "Theres another synaptic running in non-interactive mode. Please wait for it to finish first."
<binu> hi all
<knight666> now i've read about how i should delete some folders and this will magically fix everything, is this a good idea y/n?
<artti> Yay... got upgraded to breezy
<speedhunt3r> Roshan, which means it's installing something else... or u left a terminal or window open somewhere
<knight666> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity WILL THIS HELP?
<binu> can u suggest a good IM software for ubuntu
<speedhunt3r> Roshan, or it's running updates...
<prince_jammys> Roshan:  mmmm are you running "software sources" or something like that at the same time?
<cyborg235> anyone can tell me how to install a .package file
<Starnestommy> binu: pidgin
<LimCore> binu: all are filled with bugs
<binu> for msn,gtalk and yahooo
<LimCore> binu: pidgin is ghay and have stupid icon
<Starnestommy> LimCore: stop trolling
<pajamian> knight666: it may if that's where the problem lies.
<speedhunt3r> lol LimCore is a hater.
<cyborg235> aMSN is better
<LimCore> binu: kopete have massive bugs about open pgp support
<LimCore> binu: psi is quite good
<astro76> !language | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mysterycool> :p
<knight666> pajamian: but i won't screw it up even more?
<swimmer_lover> Jado, did youget there
<Roshan> speedhunter how do I go about closing a terminal?
<goldenfox> good day, I notice gnome desktop is larger than windows xp in 1024x768. Is there any way we can configure it? thanks
<Roshan> Prince jammys: no Im not
<LimCore> binu: psi is the most usable one, for jabber
<Jado> yes, i'm rebooting now, but i tried the commands you told me
<LimCore> goldenfox: larger?
<speedhunt3r> Roshan, you can type exit to close ur teminal session.
<cyborg235> anyone can tell me how to install a .package file for aMSN please ?
<prince_jammys> goldenfox: try System-->Preferences-->Screen Resolution
<Jado> swimmer_lover
<pajamian> knight666: those folders will be re-created with a default setup the next time you launch gnome (ie on a reboot, or whatever).  Unless you have customized configurations you don't want to loose it's safe to delete them.  If you're not sure you can always rename them instead.
<shishirmk> hey guys where to pick a tar ball or a .deb file to install mysql server and client on fiesty
<Jado> yes, i'm rebooting now, but i tried the commands you told me
<binu> ????
<peppers> hi there
<nucco_> hello, is there a way to adjust gamma settings in totem? my videos aren't playing with the correct colours
<swimmer_lover> cyborg235, dpkg -i <package name>
<artti> Do i have to reboot computer after aptitude upgrade?
<peppers> I was wondering, is there a command or commands that allows you to check the current doenstream and upstream?
<prince_jammys> shishirmk: why not use apt?
<cyborg235> thank you swimmer_lover  , will try :)
<goldenfox> LimCore, i mean like the fonts and the window is larger than windows xp in 1024x768
<swimmer_lover> shishirmk, do a apt-cache search mysql
<LimCore> nucco_: totem sucks, use vlc.  vlc is broken (bug about keys) so install kaffeine as well
<prince_jammys> shishirmk: apt has all that stuff
<speedhunt3r> nucco_, for me i have my nvidia settings manager and i change the video gamma settings from there...
<shishirmk> well because i have to take it to system that doesnt have internet
<nucco_> artti: depends on if a new kernel was installed
<swimmer_lover> and do apt-get install from the result you get
<LimCore> goldenfox: kde or gnome?  have a K icon in corner?
<knight666> pajamian: okay, thanks for your help >^_&<
<goldenfox> LimCore, gnome
<nucco_> peppers: are you talking about network speeds?
<LimCore> goldenfox: there is config for that but I dont remember
<peppers> yes
<shishirmk> swimmer_lover: what will that give me.. i mean that apt-cache command?
<prince_jammys> shishirmk: ahhh ... try the mysql official site
<peppers> upstream and downstream in b/s or KiB/s
<swimmer_lover> shishirmk, ok then simply pass the download only option for the apt-get and it will store the binary in the /apt/....some directory fetch them
<pajamian> knight666: good luck.
<Goliath23> hey there. I have a strange problem in 7.10 with my sound card (MCP55 using the AD1988B chip and the hda_intel alsa module). I use sound output via IEC958 digital out. The right channel sounds distorded, like it was oversteered a bit, bu the left channes is fine. its not loude, it just hat distorted sound. when I use the analog out, it works...
<goldenfox> LimCore, oh i see. thanks for the hint :)
<Goliath23> any ideas?
<swimmer_lover> its a search command
<nucco_> LimCore: i like totem, thanks. I suspect the issue is with gstreamer+fglrx
<Jado> swim_love what should i do next ?
<Jado> swimmer_lover*
<LimCore> nucco_: vlc > totem
<shishirmk> prince_jammys: tried no package for debian based systems everything is rpm
<artti> Is Ubuntu 6.04 supported?
<prince_jammys> shishirmk: try what swimmer_lover said -- that sounds best
<peppers> there ain't a ubuntu 6.04
<shishirmk> swimmer_lover: how do i do download only
<peppers> there's 6.06 which is the LTS
<peppers> so ye, that one is still suported until 2009 I think
<Starnestommy> 8.04 is the next LTS release
<swimmer_lover> man apt-get
<nucco_> speedhunt3r: i'm using an ATI card, and non-gstreamer apps are working fine. also totem-xine works fine, but it crashes if i'm not using xgl
<shishirmk> ok
<peppers> ty Starnestommy didn't know :P
<prince_jammys> shishirmk: do man apt-get    -- the -d option
<nucco_> peppers: if you're using gnome, install netspeed-applet
<artti> peppers: so i upgrade then to 6.06 LTS
<swimmer_lover> shishirmk, I can do the same and tell  you but you won't learn anything
<bahr> How do I install Adobe Acrobat Reader on Ubuntu 7.10?
<bauer__> printer setup ? My printer worked fine , but then i upgraded to
<bauer__> Ubuntu 7.10
<bauer__>                 - the Gutsy Gibbon
<peppers> artti, you'd be better upgrading to 7.10 (current) or waiting for 8.04 and just using that
<xoai> !pdf | bahr
<ubotu> bahr: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<binu> pidgin and kopete crashes often..psi i am unable to use it to connect to gtalk
<peppers> nucco_, on kde
<speedhunt3r> nucco_, sorry I had massive troubles with ATI I avoid handling issues concerning it.
<cyborg235> swimmer_lover,  , the file have the ".package" ike extention
<peppers> and I'm looking for a cmd line cmd so I can use it on a konversation/superkaramba script
<nucco_> peppers: if you're using gnome, install netspeed-applet
<artti> peppers: I have 5.10, can't directly to 7.10
<cyborg235> amsn-0.97-1.tcl85.x86.package
<cyborg235> how to install
<peppers> nucco_, I'm using kde
<bauer__> printer setup ? My printer worked fine , but then i upgraded to  Ubuntu 7.10 and now i won't work :-/
<Jado> swimmer_lover what should i do next ?
<peppers> artti, then you need to go 6.06 --> 6.10 --> 7.04 --> 7.10
<artti> Why 6.06 LTS is 6.06 LTS but not 6.04
<bahr> but how do I install it...?
<peppers> but it'd be better to just fresh isntall 7.10 tbh
<artti> peppers: i'm currentlu doing that
<astro76> artti: they took 2 extra months to polish it, being an LTS release
<peppers> what? fresh isntall?
<aeleon> ok- I've set a VPN up with my ubuntu box being the server and a vista client. So when I try to run utorrent on it, it doesn't seem to get past like 15Kb on avg, though my upload is quite fierce, and I am apparently "not connectable: a firewall/router is limiting my network traffic". My ports are open and all that; could it be ubuntu's firewall?
<peppers> aeleon, what kind of conenction is it? NAT?
<artti> peppers: can't do fresh install 7.10.
<peppers> why artti?
<aeleon> it? my vpn? TCP, I believe.
<swimmer_lover> Jado, so you enabled the ipv6 to true ?
<Pef^> could anybody give any tips how to run your repositories on a windows machine?
<swimmer_lover> in your terminal type ip a | grep inet6
<artti> peppers: havent' install cd, can't burn cd
<swimmer_lover> you should not see any output
<cyborg235> i found swimmer_lover  , http://www.autopackage.org/ thank you :)
<Duo> Yo
<peppers> ok, then you'll have to go as I said sequentially. but'll take a long time and lots of bandwidth artti
<swimmer_lover> cyborg235, cool
<peppers> anyway, anyone have an answer for my question?
<goldenfox> LimCore, i think it's the DPI settings that must be tweak in gnome desktop :)
<cyborg235> :) swimmer_lover
<artti> peppers: so step by step is faster and less headache
<peppers> artti, all you'll have to do is open the update manager. it'll tell you there's a new ubuntu version avaliable and you select upgrade and it does it all on its own.
<LimCore> goldenfox: or adjust fonts
<peppers> but as I said it'll take a long time
<Duo> I get this error when trying to download anything from synaptic http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56351/ it looks like it's trying to resolve back to itself somehow
<peppers> there's a wiki article on it if you need further help
<extern> I have Ubuntu x86_64 and when I try to compile "int main(){}" with gcc -m32 asd.c, I get "/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.3/libgcc.a when searching for -lgcc". What may be wrong?
<xoai> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Duo> the only thing I think I changed was switching over to opendns using the instructions on their site
<Starnestommy> Duo: looks like weird proxying settings
<aeleon> peppers: don't mean to press, but in case you didn't see, my vpn is over tcp. my place here in the uk blocks udp.
<artti> peppers: synaptic?
<peppers> artti, I think so. not sure, I use kde
<peppers> and kde has a update manager of its own
<BABA_RECORD> i need the command how to connect in VNC by Terminal
<peppers> !upgrade | artti
<ubotu> artti: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Filled-Void> Anyone here who uses Chessmaster X on Ubuntu. And yes I know that theres a huge Array of Chess Programs in Ubuntu. Just checking if anyone has actually run it on WIne. Ive checked it winehq and it does say that it runs but I cant get it to run and I have tried Cedega and crossover :)
<xoai> !vnc | BABA_RECORD
<peppers> aeleon, dunno sorry. I thought it could be a problem with the client to host connection but I don't know anymore
<ubotu> BABA_RECORD: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Roshan> alright!! nvidia drivers fiannly installing!
<Starnestommy> BABA_RECORD: vncviewer host
<aeleon> that's fine, peppers, thanks anyway. what was your question again?
<Roshan> lol everything is now on low res after i restarted :(
<Lawkie_> Hello, is there anyone here who has experience with Damn Small Linux Frugal installations? (Nobody in their help channel is awake)
<peppers> any command that I can use to check the current upstream/downstream in KiB/s or b/s
<peppers> aeleon^
<artti> peppers: i've looked that page. But i can't see option to upgrade from 5.10 to 7.10
<astro76> Lawkie_: still OT here, try ##linux
<liquid> how can i delete "quiet flash" from the boot line?
<xoai> artti: why not fress install?
<ompaul> Lawkie_, sorry that is offtopic, they have a very very good website once you get used to it
<peppers> artti, you'll have to upgrade 5.10 to 6.06 then 6.06 to 6.10 etc etc
<extern> liquid, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<artti> peppers: that i'm currently doing.
<peppers> then you're fine artti
<Dybber> xoai: I think this was what I wanted: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomXSession I'll try it now.
<astro76> !gksu | extern liquid
<artti> xoai: can't fresh install, haven't cd,
<ubotu> extern liquid: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<liquid> no in the boot menu
<liquid> i want to start the live cd
<extern> press F6
<kael_> hi, someone could help , got some problem to make my webcam microphone work, snd_usb_audio seems to be loaded, but no sound comes from the mic...
<extern> you can manually edit the boot lien
<astro76> artti: are you having a problem?
<liquid> but eveytime if i press start or insatll my screen turns black
<xoai> artti: try install from usb ^^
<natlinuxnewb> hi all :(
<artti> astro76: currenlty everything is ok.
<peppers> liquid, that's a problem in the live cd with nvidia gfx I think
<peppers> just wait a few minutes and it'll load eventually
<artti> xoai: there's i have space onyl 300MB
<astro76> artti: because you have been in since yesterday and I still see the same conversation ;)
<Andeh> Hello. How do I get my webcam to work?
<Lawkie_> ompaul: Yes I know it's OT, sorry, I am ready docs and all, trying to figut it out, but I am stuck
<xoai> !webcam | Andeh
<ubotu> Andeh: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ompaul> Lawkie_, it is OT for here
<Andeh> thanks xoai
<artti> astro76: well i got sleep too
<liquid> i waited two hours and it remained black
<peppers> hmm sorry then. I was wrong :S
<natlinuxnewb> !harddrive
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<artti> astro76: anyone asks always why i don't do fresh install
<extern> I have Ubuntu x86_64 installed and when I try to compile "int main(){}" with gcc -m32 asd.c, I get "/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.3/libgcc.a when searching for -lgcc". What may be wrong?
<natlinuxnewb> I have two HardDrives. WinXP is on IDE1 and Ubuntu is on IDE2. Any way of getting these two to communicate?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | natlinuxnewb
<ubotu> natlinuxnewb: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<knight666> HELP my graphical environment keeps resetting, uninstalling compiz didn't do anything :(((
<redmonkey> hi. how do i check the temperature of my cpu?
<erUSUL> extern: maybe you lack some libs
<Filled-Void> redmonkey, Install lm-sensors?
<erUSUL> !sensors | redmonkey
<ubotu> redmonkey: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Mimi> redmonkey, o no the monkey is back
<kael_> did someone successfully installed an usb microphone?
<redmonkey> thanks
<extern> erUSUL, probably 32 bit ones, but I have ia32-libs installed
<axel> Hello! How to execute the automatic evolution backup on the command line?
<peppers>  I was wondering, is there a command or commands that allows you to check the current doenstream and upstream?
<redmonkey> Mimi: do you want me to leave?
<peppers> in Kb/s that is
<erUSUL> extern: lib32gcc ??
<knight666> HELP my graphical environment keeps resetting, uninstalling compiz didn't do anything :(((
<Filled-Void> extern, Out of curiosity may I ask what you are compiling?
<Mimi> redmonkey, nono ur cool only joking :P
<peppers> bah I g2g
<peppers> bbl
<Mimi> :)
<extern> "lib32gcc1" is installed
<knight666> please help :(
<extern> Filled-Void, wine
<erUSUL> extern: libc6-i386-dev?
<aeleon> So, I'm torrenting on my VPN (vista client, ubuntu server), and I'm getting a message like this: WARNING: Bad encapsulated packet length from peer (4930), which must be > 0 and <= 1544 -- please ensure that --tun-mtu or --link-mtu is equal on both peers -- this condition could also indicate a possible active attack on the TCP link
<aeleon> I dunno if this is offtopic, but could anyone help me decipher this?
<extern> erUSUL, that one wasn't installed. Installing it now.
<knight666> when i boot ubuntu i see an ubuntu screen with cursor, but it keeps going to black and back again, and after six times it says something about "resetting graphics environment". I've already uninstalled compiz but I don't know what to do from here. :(
 * badboy hola
<Filled-Void> extern, Ive writtewn up a guide for compiling WIne on 64 bit Ubuntu with necessary links etc here http://www.filledvoid.com/2008/02/16/compiling-wine-for-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-64-bit/ If you just need to compile it then skip the patch part
<Andeh> okay, i got camorama, it said cannot connect to /dev/video0, please check connection. What?
<rufus> .חםןמ #בםצפןז-כודןםמ
<rufus> 'ישא ישפפקמקג אם צט לקטנםשרג?
<extern> erUSUL, it still the same after installing that library
<roland_> i was wondering if you could help me with WINE! i installed a certain windows based program though its not working! how may i know where does WINE install its progs! like the directory..
<extern> Filled-Void, I'll have a look at your guide
<astro76> roland_: ~/.wine/
<aeleon> That looks like hebrew or greek to me, is there a hebrew or greek channel?
<roland_> astro76,  ?
<knight666> please, SOMEONE, HELP ME. :(
<Andeh> xawtv says "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode"
<aeleon> !ask | knight666
<ubotu> knight666: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Filled-Void> extern, I just wrote the process I used in easy terms . Im using the git version also. but Ive included the basic links for any person who wants to compile it on a 64 bit version of Ubuntu gg
<brobostigon> knight666: fire away
<astro76> roland_: ~ is your user's home directory, type cd ~/.wine/ and it will take you there
<knight666> when i boot ubuntu i see an ubuntu screen with cursor, but it keeps going to black and back again, and after six times it says something about "resetting graphics environment". I've already uninstalled compiz but I don't know what to do from here. :(
<roland_> astro76,  thank you
<rosebuntu> knight666 / what's the matter with you?
<Muelli> knight666: just repeating your question likely doesn't hlep :P
<ompaul> !il | rufus
<ubotu> rufus: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<aeleon> Muelli: , not all of us read it.
<erUSUL> extern: it works here with a hello world program
<Filled-Void> roland_, ION your home directoy there should be a folder for Wine i believe
<knight666> i know, but i already typed it a bunch of times :(
<aeleon> .. what does il stand for?
<Muelli> knight666: but try to following from a console: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Andeh> can anyone here help with my webcam?
<knight666> Muelli: okay
<aeleon> !webcam | Andeh
<ubotu> Andeh: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Andeh> aeleon: I know, four people have sent me that link already. It says it can't even find my webcam, though the link says it should work out of the box!
<Muelli> aeleon: maybe Israel..?
<aeleon> crazy, Muelli. i was expectin git to be is.
<rufus_> guys, rufus isnt speaking hebrew or whatever. I messed up my keyboard - how do I change it back?
<extern> erUSUL, hmm, that's strange :/ And you didn't have any issue with this at all?
<Muelli> aeleon: that may be iceland ;-)
<rufus> צקדדקג ופ
<aeleon> but there's no s in iceland!
<aeleon> ohhh, keyboard.
<ompaul> aeleon, is is iceland - il is isreal
<knight666> Muelli: uhm, if the "<Ok>" isn't selected, how do i press it? :\
<roland_> thanks astro76 Filled-Void  worked like a charm
<erUSUL> extern: i remembered having to compile something 32 bit specific and someone tell me what to install but i can not remember exactly what
<Muelli> Andeh: I'd try the following: plug the camera off the usb port. sudo dmesg -c, plug it in, then dmesg and watch the output. If it does not say anything your cam is br0ken
<extern> oh
<ompaul> rufus,     /join #ubuntu-il
<erUSUL> !hw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Muelli> knight666: try tabulator key
<knight666> Muelli: lolz :P
<rufus_> oompaul, ITS NOT HEBREW - i messed up my keyboard
<aeleon> Rufus needs heolp with his keyboard.
<aeleon> help*
<Andeh> Muelli: It worked fine in windows 4 minutes ago
<rufus_> i was messing with compiz and it changed
<rufus_> i think I hit alt+f1
<Andeh> Muelli: Oh, and dmesg -c gives me about 4000 pages. It doesn't even fit in the terminal.
<rosebuntu> ubuntu~!! chnnel no one is
<Muelli> Andeh: thats garbage. That;s why the -c switch: It deletes that buffer
<Muelli> Andeh: after plugging in, the output is important
<mysterycool> bbl ;)
<Andeh> Muelli: Um. WIth -c, it still gives me 40000 lines
<rufus_> where do i access the keyboard menu?
<Andeh> Muelli: never mind
<ompaul> rufus, if in compiz then #compiz
<Muelli> Andeh: it just gives you that one time. Or: "it should".. It's very unlikely that you get that amount of line twice.
<xoai> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Traxxi> hi everyone!
<aeleon> Heya, Traxxi.
<rufus> i fixed it
<rufus> thanks
<aeleon> hooray, rufus!
<Roshan> I just intalled my nvidia drivers, but when I restarted my PC, it said there was a problem and I had to run in low graphics mode, can anyone help me with this?
<Andeh> Muelli: okay, it says this:  [ 3441.268576] usb 6-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3                     [ 3441.459584] usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                  [ 3441.462551] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian                 build/build-generic/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found.(ZC3XX)
<Andeh> :/
<Muelli> Andeh: looks good.
<rufus> Roshan, there was probably a problem when you installed the drivers
<Traxxi> see u
<Traxxi> exit
<rufus> try re-installing them?
<Traxxi> quit
<Roshan> ok
<Andeh> Muelli: Okay. Now how do I get it to work?
<Andeh> Muelli: Or, assuming it's working fine, how do I use it
<xoai> Andeh: ^^ like a charm
<knight666> Muelli: okay, i reconfigured it, the nvidia logo showed up, but it's still resetting ..
<natlinuxnewb> erUSUL: Thank you for that Link WAaaaay up there. It was exactly what I needed.
<Muelli> Andeh: I have no idea. I have never used a Camera before ;-) But I guess, you should have a "video4linux" device which you don't have according to your dmesg :-\ I'd try with Ekiga..
<artti> I'm back
<rosebuntu> is there any Chinese?
<jrib> !ch | rosebuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Muelli> knight666: then I guess you have configured wrong resolutions or stuff :-\ I'd try again with different settings
<knight666> Muelli: goodie :(
<Andeh> Muelli: Ugh, now I need to make an ekiga account just to take a webcam shot>
<rosebuntu> jrib / you are German
<jrib> rosebuntu: nope
<Muelli> Andeh: Sure? I don't think so. You can click cancel. If not, file a bug
<artti> During reboot i got warning: kernels older than 2.6.10 are not fully supported
<artti> What i should do?
<Muelli> jrib: chinese is cn :P
<brobostigon> Andeh: akiga is for voip, it doesnt to taking pics from ebcam,
<Muelli> ch is switzerland
<Andeh> Muelli: File a bug? Why? It seems to be working fine. But what do I use to see the cam?
<jrib> !cn | rosebuntu
<ubotu> rosebuntu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Muelli> brobostigon, Andeh: Ekiga does take pictures
<jrib> Muelli: thanks
<Andeh> Muelli: I know, so why'd you suggest using it?
<aeleon> !cn | rosebuntu
<ubotu> rosebuntu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Muelli> Andeh: it does use the camera. And it's the first program which acme to my mind using a camera
<camilla> Am writing a bash script and need some help. I don't know what I should write so my bash script can handle spaces in paths. I have this code http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56355/ that works if no spaces exist in the path. Please help me solve this problem.
<natlinuxnewb> Is GStreamer anygood?
<artti> During reboot i got warning: kernels older than 2.6.10 are not fully supported. What i should do?
<rosebuntu> i'm Korean
<sant> help me
<Muelli> camilla: without lookgin at the code: Use quotes. like mkdir "$1"
<IndyGunFreak> artti: what version of ubuntu?
<camilla> Muelli: Then you need to look at the code :)
<rosebuntu> I want to know about Chine hacker grup Honker
<artti> IndyGunFreak: 5.10
<sant> i install ubuntu first then tried to boot the window xp cd , it doest not boot what to do ?
<pitoow> e aew
<IndyGunFreak> artti: upgrade
<aeleon> !kp | rosebuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> i think we went through this yesterday
<aeleon> oops
<teo-> how to reinstall the ubuntu grub bootloader?
<artti> IndyGunFreak: to 6.06?
<aeleon> !kr | rosebuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<natlinuxnewb> teo: I use GAG
<aeleon> o: there's no korean ubuntu!
<compwiz18> !ko | rosebuntu
<ubotu> rosebuntu: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<prince_jammys> camilla: Program\ Files/
<brobostigon> !grub | teo-
<ubotu> teo-: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IndyGunFreak> artti: well, i probably wouldn't upgrade to anything, i would probably back up important data, and just do a clean install of gutsy, but thats me.
<sant> i install ubuntu first then tried to boot the window xp cd , it doest not boot what to do ? and i am new to linux
<ompaul> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<rosebuntu> is Honker dangerous group?
<aeleon> ompaul: I'm not playing with them.
<artti> IndyGunFreak: dont't have nothing to backup
<camilla> prince_jammys: Yes, but how do I make my script write it like that? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56355/
<IndyGunFreak> artti: then just do a clean install..
<natlinuxnewb> sant: what are you trying to do?
<IndyGunFreak> didn't we already go through this..
<Muelli> camilla: if you can, use find itself. It has a execution parameter which execute a given program with the just found filename as a parameter.
<astro76> IndyGunFreak: it's like a broken record ;)
<IndyGunFreak> !eol | artti look at the info on 5.10
<ubotu> artti look at the info on 5.10: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<artti> IndyGunFreak: yes we did. :)
<prince_jammys> camilla: quote the vars
<rosebuntu> i need some information about web hacking
<IndyGunFreak> then why are you wasting my time?
<ompaul> aeleon, this would be better;   rosebuntu please check here http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Andeh> camstream gives me this: Error opening video device: -16. Huh?
<IndyGunFreak> you knew what iw as gonna say.
<sant> i want to intsall xp then ubuntu
<natlinuxnewb> teo: http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<prince_jammys> camilla: see what happens when you quote the vars (always quote vars , by the way)
<camilla> Muelli: Yes, I have done this before. But I know want to expand my script and have the find command inside my script. I have this "spaces" problem in other parts of my scripts as well
<prince_jammys> camilla: else spaces get misinterpreted
<Filled-Void> sant, Do you have WIndows xp installed already ?
<rosebuntu> hey guys, take it easy ^___________^
<IndyGunFreak> sant: always install Windows, then Linux
<compwiz18> rosebuntu: this isn't the place to learn about web hacking, unless it pertains in some way to ubuntu, and even then, we don't give advice on malicious subjects
<IndyGunFreak> its a lot less headache
<Muelli> camilla: how about: for file in $(find "$1" -iname '*.sfv'); do echo "$1"; done ?
<sant> nothing
<brobostigon> rosebuntu: web hacking is illegal, we dont support illegal here.
<prince_jammys> camilla: #bash
<rosebuntu> i'm just courious about that. i am not bad guy
<sant> linux takes complete hard disk
<aeleon> ompaul:  that's making her do more work in a language she probably doesn't know well.
<camilla> prince_jammys: Ooohh, thats a nice channel :)
<knight666> my ubuntu environment keeps resetting on boot up, i've tried reconfiguring xserver-xorg, uninstalling compiz and smashing my head against the monitor. is it safe to assume i will need to reinstall ubuntu? (i installed it yesterday, it wouldn't be a total disaster)
<Andeh> Has anyone here got their webcam working on ubuntu
<prince_jammys> camilla: you mean they're mean over there? :)  but useful
<ompaul> hang about
<Filled-Void> sant, Read what IndyGunFreak said above. Basically install WIndows First with consideration that you need to install Ubuntu after that. In other words make sure you have space for Ubuntu later
<IndyGunFreak> sant: so do you have data w/ onj the linux partitions you need backedup, or is it a new install?
<rosebuntu> i always keep secret
<camilla> prince_jammys: Naa, didn't know about the #bash channel. Can be useful
<natlinuxnewb> Is GStreamer anygood as an MP3 player?
<sant> new install i already cleaned all the data
<Filled-Void> knight666, By any chance are you using a 8600 gt?
<aeleon> I stick by foobar.
<Stevethepirate> natlinuxnewb: Gsteamer is a codec.
<aeleon> <3333
<Stevethepirate> Filled-Void: I am.
<IndyGunFreak> sant: ok, so insert your XP disk, install XP, give the entire hard drive to XP...
<Stevethepirate> a 8600m gr
<Stevethepirate> *gt
<prince_jammys> camilla: very - some extremely knowledgable people there --- but quote your command subs also "$(blah)" <-- even if they contain quotes themselves
<compwiz18> rosebuntu: even so, it is considered offtopic :)
<Muelli> knight666: have you tried to not use the nvidia driver but rather "nv"? Could you paste your /etx/X11/xorg.conf somewhere?
<IndyGunFreak> sant: once you've installed XP, boot your ubuntu CD, and partition the hard drive, and install Ubuntu
<knight666> Filled-Void: no i have an nVidia FX 5200, which worked fine until i rebooted after fiddling with some settings :\
<sant> when i am trying to do that xp cd cannot boot
<camilla> prince_jammys: quotes also there.. Gonna try it
<IndyGunFreak> sant: well, thats not a Linux issue..
<artti> Can i look via terminal free space?
<Filled-Void> knight666, Settings like in Ubuntu tweak ?
<IndyGunFreak> sant: is your bios set to look at the CD Drive first?
<Muelli> artti: free disk space? Try df -h :)
<desowin> can someone tell me where can I find sqlite qt4 driver? libqt4-sql 4.3.3-0ubuntu2 doesn't provide it, while libqt4-sql 4.3.3-0ubuntu1 had it included (running hardy), how is it now supposed to work?
<sant> plz help me
<sant> s
<brobostigon> artti: df -h -T
<camilla> prince_jammys: Naa, didn't work. Am gonna ask in the #bash channel.
<IndyGunFreak> sant: you just now clearly stated your problem, the issue isn't with linux
<IndyGunFreak> sant: your problem is either 1.  You aren't set to boot the CD Drive first(which is unlikely if you used it to install Ubuntu)
<prince_jammys> camilla: the \ is probably getting misinterpreted in the 'find'
<knight666> Filled-Void: settings as in compiz settings and graphics settings from "normal" to "heavy?" and back again
<IndyGunFreak> sant: or 2, your XP CD is bad(seems more likely)
<sant> with  ubuntu installed first i am not able to boot the xp cd
<sant> No its in good condition
<IndyGunFreak> sant: linux being installed on the hard drive, has no relevance to being able to boot your XP cd
<compwiz18> sant: having Ubuntu install has nothing to do with the fact that you can't boot from your XP cd, unless the hard drive is set to boot first in the bios
<natlinuxnewb> sant: that makes sense as the CD inst supposed to be used on linux systems (which you have now)
<burkmat> Bluetooth in Ubuntu: Using 'hcitool cc MAC' is supposed to work according to google, but running 'hcitool con' after shows that no connection has been established to anything, even though I get no errors from cc.
<camilla> prince_jammys: Hmmm, probably...
<IndyGunFreak> compwiz18: that seems unlikely, since he just installed Ubuntu, but i've already proposed that, he says its not the case, i suspect he's trolling
<desowin> is it regression in libqt4-sql 4.3.3-0ubuntu2 or there's something I overlooked regarding qt4 sqlite?
<Andeh> hi. How do I add a third party repo to sources.lst? I visited the url in firefox and all the deb files are there, but apt still says 404 not found.
<Andeh> the url is deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main
<IndyGunFreak> Andeh: well, if the repo is closed, you can't add it.
<sant> indy gun plz help me
<compwiz18> IndyGunFreak: it does, unless Ubuntu is his first OS on that computer, and that's unlikely
<IndyGunFreak> Andeh: what are yuou trying to install?
<Andeh> IndyGunFreak: Well, it's not. I can download all the deb files
<IndyGunFreak> sant: if you're not going to listen, stop talking to me
<Andeh> IndyGunFreak: Webcam drivers, since noone here wanted to help me with that.
<astro76> sant: ##windows
<Muelli> Andeh: you didn't tell the results of Ekiga :P
<brobostigon> andeh: i am sorry, but i have never used a webcam, ever, s i couldnt advise on anything
<Andeh> Muelli: i didn't feel like making an account. And still, if six other programs failed, why wouldn't ekiga?
<jpatrick> !ops | marshall
<ubotu> marshall: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Roshan> I tried installing my nvidia drivers, after the restart it said that I had to run on low graphics mode, can anyone help?
<IndyGunFreak> Andeh: hm, i don't know, maybe the repo is closed, and its just the files hosted there, i don't know.
<natlinuxnewb> Indy I have a suggestion. may I pm you to discuss?
<IndyGunFreak> sure,
<Andeh> IndyGunFreak: So I should just download them all?
<IndyGunFreak> but suggestion for what?
<Andeh> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Andeh: i don't see why not.
<natlinuxnewb> id like to clarify something for my knowledgebase :)
<natlinuxnewb> regarding what sant is asking
<jrib> jpatrick: hmm?
<newuser> Ask for help:1.Installation halted(message:detecting file systems) & after a long time (1,2 or ....hours) installation is not still completed. 2.Even installation was completed,machine was unable to restart.Switching off & on again,GRUb is running & no response.
<Muelli> Andeh: which programs didn't do until now? And as I said: if you *have to* create an ekiga account, file a bug, because you must not have to create one...
<jrib> jpatrick: is there a reason for !ops?
<sant> my xp cd is not booted when ubuntu installed first what todo natlinuxnewb
<jpatrick> jrib: see the op channel
<fab|wien> hi
<KimTW> Hi
<fab|wien> help: is there a command to show me all packages which are old or just locally installed? like synaptic does?
<ompaul> jrib, me here
<Muelli> fab|wien: dpkg --get-selections ?
<fab|wien> Muelli: and further? :)
<natlinuxnewb> sorry sant. I cant help you at the moment.
<fab|wien> Muelli: I just want the packages which are "locally installed", that means that they are in no repository anymore
<KimTW> I have some data on an unsupported monitor. Is there somewhere I can send this data to?
<IndyGunFreak> sant: have yout ried restarting your computer with the XP Cd in the drive?
<sant> yes indy
<Roshan> what do I do when i get "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server." when I try to run nvidia server settings?
<Muelli> hm. I am sorry fab|wien. I don't know how to get those packages. But I guess it's possible somehow ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> sant: then for the 5th time.. its one of two things.. 1.  Your CD is bad, or 2.  Your system is not set to boot from CD first.. I guess 3 could be, your CD Drive is bad.
<nicky> hello
<IndyGunFreak> sant: linux has nothing to do with any o the above.
<Andeh> Muelli: Ekiga: No device found.
<rufus> in kubuntu, how do I install a KDE theme\style?
<nicky> join #linux
<teo-> how can i completly remove update manager from the taskbar ??
<Muelli> Andeh: Yeah, that's what I said: You seem to not ahve a v4l device :-\ I'd try to modprobe v4l and lsmod | grep v4l
<DranDane_> Is it possible to use lilo to start Ubuntu?
<Andeh> Muelli:  v4l2_common            21888  1 videodev                                                 v4l1_compat            15364  1 videodev
<rufus> DranDane_, of course
<IndyGunFreak> DranDane:  sure..
<DranDane_> And Lilo is on the liveCD?
<rufus> no
<komTTa> 195.85.225.201
<teo-> how can i completly remove update manager from the taskbar ??
<Muelli> hm Andeh. I'm not into v4l stuff at all. But I think, that it looks good. What does grep v4l /var/log/messages say?
<compwiz18> teo-: you could uninstall update-manager, but I'm not sure that would be a good idea
<Andeh> Muelli: It doesn't.
<seeitcoming_> teo-: Remove it from gnome-session-properties
<Muelli> teo-: You can disable automatic updates at all. Then there shuold be no icon in the notification-area at all
<DranDane_> And last question: is it possible to use a third party starting software like Xosl or Ranish Boot Manager without grub and lilo ?
<Muelli> hm Andeh. weird. I have no further ideas handy. I'd reboot that machine and try again :-\ But wait: Maybe you need to have the restricted modules installed...?
<nonix4> DranDane_: depends on whether those loaders know how to load the kernel
<artti> Is it safe to install linux without cleanning hard disk before?
<Andeh> Muelli: Yeah, exept ubuntu says I don't need any more for any hardware I have (i have the VMWare and NVidia ones already)
<jrib> artti: sure, the install will let you format
<faileas> artti: 'cleaning'?
<Muelli> artti: depends on what kind of "safe" you mean. But I'd say: yes
<david> hmm.. is it not possible in any way to install ubuntu server, either over the net with a bootCD or from terminal or something
<cafka> hi.. i need a good program to watch my laptop cpu temperature.. ???
<Andeh> faileas: maybe he means formatting?
<jrib> !install > david (read the private message from ubotu)
<david> cafka: tried google?
<artti> jrib: Huh... i had Windows Xp  Pro and i installed Linux there. Bye bye Win.
<jrib> david: does anything there help?
<Roshan> hi, I just intsalled my nvidia drivers, but my system can only run on low resolution :( . I get this error when i try to use nvidia x server settings, "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. " Can anyone please help me?
<jrib> artti: if you told it to do that, then yes
<DranDane_> nonix4: the problem is i can't install grub. what is the solution?
<bazhang> cafka something like lm-sensors?
<cafka> david yes but i dont find nothing:S
<Muelli> Andeh: my last suggestion: reboot and see whether it works. btw: which program do you want to use with your cam anyway?
<faileas> Andeh: its a very important distinction
<cafka> bazhang, i need to watch my temperature in the taskbar something like that..
<bazhang> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.4-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 496 kB, installed size 1520 kB
<nayfly> hey i installed mythtv on my newly installed 64bit ubuntu feisty box, and myth recognises my card, but when i try to scan for channels, it says 'failed to open card' ...... any ideas on what might be going wrong?
<bazhang> see above cafka
<Andeh> Muelli: MSN ^_^
<Andeh> Muelli: So that means AMSN or Kopete or whatever
<Filled-Void> nayfly, Does your tv tuner work on programs like tvtime?
<Andeh> Oh, quick question. Does anyone know under what menu LMMS installs?
<Roshan> hi, I just intsalled my nvidia drivers, but my system can only run on low resolution :( . I get this error when i try to use nvidia x server settings, "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. " Can anyone please help me? I've just installed ubuntu and I dont really know how to work my way around much.
<Muelli> Andeh: does a msn client for linux exist which does Video? And hey: Don't use MSN anyway. It's bad, insecure, threatenign your privacy, not-free, etc.
<fab|wien> Muelli: i just want to list obsolete packages
<nonix4> DranDane_: You do know that you can use chain-loading with just about any combination of bootloaders?
<Filled-Void> Roshan, have you tried using the restricted Drivers?
<Jockeo> In openoffice.org Writer, how do I type a character based on its Unicode representation? I want to type the "approximate equals to" character, which has unicode representation 2245.
<nayfly> Filled-Void: tvtime is telling me that my ATI drivers don't support YUY2 overlay.....
<Filled-Void> nayfly, What display card?
<Andeh> Muelli: Tell that to the 300 people on my contact list
<Roshan> Filled-Void: how do I do that?
<Muelli> Jockeo: Dunno, but you could use gucharmap
 * nonix4 thought xosl had died half a decade ago or so...
<jrib> Jockeo: (anywhere in GNOME) is ctrl-shift-u and then 2245.  Does that work in OOo?
<Filled-Void> Roshan, System > Adminstriation > Restricted Driver Management
<Muelli> Andeh: sure, give me your credentials. I'll tell them about Jabber
<david> jrib: the tinyurl might help :)
<faileas> hmm
<nayfly> ATI Radeon X1950
<nayfly> fairly new card
<Andeh> Muelli: Lol. The only thing I ever do on msn is MSN handwriting anyway
<Roshan> Filled-Void: Yes my nvidia drivers are in use
<Andeh> Muelli: I'm trying to get VMWare to work so I can seamlessly intergrate my existing windows install with ubuntu :P
<seeitcoming_> Jockeo: Ctrl+Shift+U
<jrib> david: there should be netboot instructions too somewhere
<Andeh> Muelli: oh, and aMSN works fine with webcams
<Alp-> just read something about profiling the startup with putting the parameter "profile" at the end of the kernel boot line. they say it speed ups the boot process, but i dont find any information about this. what's that profile thing?
<Muelli> Andeh: then jabber fits your needs perfectly. You can even use MSN to convince your contants
<seeitcoming_> Jockeo: you get an underlined u, then enter the unicode and press enter
<Filled-Void> Roshan, When my display was actign funky I ran the command dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg and it fixed it. Other than that Im clueless sorry :(
<faileas> Andeh: mercury supports video for MSN i think
<faileas> at least it has for years
<nayfly> Filled-Void: I have a radeon x1950
<Andeh> faileas: Great. Can YOU help get my cam working then?
<Filled-Void> nayfly, Theres a program to scan for channels only . I think it was scantv
<Muelli> Andeh: well. for the cam problem: make sure, you get a v4l device. But I don't know how yuo do that. I'd expect the kernel to do that for you as soons as it recognizes yuor cam (which it does according to your dmseg)
<Roshan> ok ty void
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg/+bug/15485   this bug occures for me in 7.10 - should it be reopened?
<nonix4> DranDane_: in another words, have one boot loader located at MBR load another located at the partition you want to boot...
<faileas> Andeh: the cam itself, no experience. It has to play nice with windows too ;p
<faileas> *linux
<Jockeo> jrib and seeitcoming_: Thanks it worked fine!
<jrib> LimCore: fix released means it's in hardy repos
<ompaul> Jockeo, don't know if this helps but have a look at from the menu: insert object formula as I say it is all I can thing of but not be the 100% match you want
<LimCore> jrib: can I use it in my 7.10 amd64 the fixed version?
<Andeh> faileas: It works fine on windows. Not broken. Should work out of the box. Yet none of the programs can access the video device. Wtf?
<mysterycool> how do i install qemu?
<jrib> LimCore: well depending on the date, you'd have to check
<Andeh> mysterycool: sudo apt-get install qemu
<mysterycool> ty :D
<Roshan> filled void how do I run the command dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<faileas> Andeh: in which case... its probably the camera. tried googleing to see if anyone else got it to work in linux?
<Jockeo> ompaul: jrib and seeitcoming_ solved it for me. I should just press Ctrl+Shift+U and then type the unicode representation followed by Enter.
<faileas> (If the camera dosen't work, no IM app in the universe can use it ;p)
<ompaul> Jockeo, thanks ;-) I can remember that one (I hope)
<Andeh> faileas: hmm..
<Roshan> hi, I just intsalled my nvidia drivers, but my system can only run on low resolution :( . I get this error when i try to use nvidia x server settings, "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. " Can anyone please help me? I've just installed ubuntu and I dont really know how to work my way around much.
<nonix4> LimCore: Hmm... dependency on gnupg-agent & bad help file quality?
<Andeh> Muelli: Does jabber support a drawing tool? And that the other person can contine working on the same drawing?
<jrib> LimCore: I take it back, the version in 7.10 should include the fix.  Did you follow Scott Kitterman's suggestion in the comment before yours?
<mysterycool> how do i install kqemu?
<krim> Andeh: I *think* Coccinella has that
<faileas> Andeh: which meant switching to jabber for video wouldn't have done shoit ;p
<faileas> *shit
<Andeh> krim: What is Coccinella?
<mysterycool> how do i install kqemu?
<krim> Andeh: A jabber client
<Andeh> ah
<LimCore> yey, I found a bug while reporting a bug.
<IndyGunFreak> pidgin supports jabber, does it not?
<Andeh> krim: lol, it isn't even in synapic
<LimCore> a bug in ubuntu website (or in firefox)  - how to report it
<Andeh> krim: synaptic*
<mysterycool> how do i install kqemu?
<faileas> mysterycool: apt has it for me
<krim> IndyGunFreak: It does but I don't think its support is as good as that of a proper jabber client.
<[adw]> mysterycool: xp in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> krim: oh ok, i don't really use it, i just seem to remember seeing it in the plugins
<faileas> mysterycool: apt-cache search kqemu. if its there,sudo apt-get install (nameofpackage)
<[adw]> mysterycool: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<krim> Yesterday there was a fire in a server hall and some sites were down, then people said that they were back but I still can't connect to the servers, anyone know why this could be and how to solve it?
<prince_jammys> ?
<Andeh> hmm. can someone tell me more about jabber? afaik anyone can make their own jabber server
<Andeh> *awkward silence*
<faileas> Andeh: yup
<krim> Andeh: Yup, anyone can do that. Jabber.org has a pretty nice user guide which you should read if you're interested
 * faileas likes openfire
<RB2> Andeh, http://jabberd.org/
<Muelli> Andeh: sure. but ia m busy tright now -.
<faileas> or you can use your gmail account, or LJ account to get on it
<Muelli> Andeh: but there are dozens of good and fast servers out there :)
<faileas> Andeh: you can. how easy/powerful it is depends on what server you choose
<natlinuxnewb> !happy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about happy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Andeh> hmm
<Andeh> so isn't there like a worldwide jabber network, or does it have horrible amounts of different servers like IRC?
<faileas> krim: talk to the sysadmin
<IndyGunFreak> Andeh: isn't there a jabber client in the repos, i'm almost sure there is.
<faileas> Andeh: if you choose to federate, its transparent
<Andeh> IndyGunFreak: It comes with Ubuntu. Pidgin :P
<IndyGunFreak> Andeh: no, its a jabber stand alone.
<prince_jammys> there are several jagger clients
<faileas> like my old server could connect to googletalk users, or someone else
<Muelli> Andeh: that's a feature: everything is independent, but sure they can interconnect.
<faileas> but you need to enable it
<IndyGunFreak> !info gabber
<ubotu> gabber (source: gabber): A GNOME Jabber client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.8-9.1 (gutsy), package size 1630 kB, installed size 4748 kB
<spawn57> Hi, kubuntu has been crashing alot for me lately, and lately it's stopped booting up too.  Is there anything I can try doing?
<theunixgeek> How do I add page numbers? :P
<Andeh> Muelli: sweet :D
<theunixgeek> in OpenOffice
<krim> faileas: Everyone else seem to be able to connect to the sites, so I think the problem is in my computer.
<Andeh> Muelli: And of course webcams work on it, and audio?
<IndyGunFreak> spawn57: yes, ditch KDE.. :)
<faileas> krim: still your admin would be able to help you
<Muelli> Andeh: so noone can shut you down. If MSN decides to shut down, you can't use MSN anymore. If they decide to put a price on their services, you can't do anything about it. That does not apply to jabber.
<faileas> IndyGunFreak: pfft
<frederific> theunixgeek: click on insert, field, page number
<prince_jammys> ubotu should have a !usingGoogle blurb
<spawn57> IndyGunFreak: I'm hoping to ditch usplash first :P.  I wanna know why it's not booting
<viktorious> hi can anyone tell me whats a gdm theme
<krim> faileas: You mean the admin of my computer? That's me.
<faileas> krim: of the network
<theunixgeek> frederific: thanks :)
<Andeh> Muelli: I know that. But can you make it support webcam, audio, and drawing? And is there a client that already does?
<Muelli> Andeh: well, that's a bit tricky. It should, but I don't know a client which does it reliably.
<Andeh> oh
<Andeh> hm
<krim> faileas: I'm not sure who that would be
<IndyGunFreak> faileas: did i miss something?
<Muelli> Andeh: drawing is done by Inkscape :)
<Jack_Sparrow> viktorious: Login theme..
<krim> faileas: The sites aren't mine or anything. I'm just trying to visit them.
<faileas> IndyGunFreak: about KDE
<frederific> theunixgeek: no probs. Obviously, you can click Insert>Footer>Default if you want the page number in the footer
<Andeh> Muelli: Yes, but that's a lame retarded type of drawing IMO, and will never compare to even the simple collaborative drawing MSN has.
<faileas> krim: website?
<Muelli> Andeh: and since it's open and free, you can build yuur own application using jabber as well :)
<faileas> might be DNS  propagation is sloe...
<IndyGunFreak> faileas: lol, oh ok... sorry, my opinion always invades me on KDE questions..lol
<Andeh> Muelli: yay, let's go learn C and do it right now! >_>
<krim> faileas: For example http://bayimg.com/
<Jack_Sparrow> viktorious: To change a gdm theme you drag and drop it into the Login Manager window's second tab
<faileas> krim: ahh, just wait ;p
<Muelli> Andeh: I don't know MSN nor Inkscape. But if it does't appeal to you, feel free to contact the devs of Inkscape :)
<faileas> IndyGunFreak: understood. as someone who's mainly a windows user, the whole DM war amuses me ;p
<Andeh> Muelli: Inkscape has nothing to do with this. I just want my webcam to work!!!
<IndyGunFreak> faileas: lol
<Muelli> Andeh: :P
<artti> Anyone knows about fragmentation on Linux?
<astro76> !defrag | artti
<ubotu> artti: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<theunixgeek> frederific: how can I change page numbering options? Like, to make page 1 be number 0 and have page 1 have a different header?
<pajamian> artti: you mean file fragmentation?  Generally speakign it's not a problem with Linux like it is in Windows.
<faileas> artti: it tends to take care of itself
<artti> Good to know. ;)
<Andeh> Isn't it great how linux recognises my webcam, yet no programs can use it?
<spawn57> get cheese
<vimalv> any one wanna make money online?
<krim> faileas: Did you mean 'wait I have the answer' or 'just wait for it to start working'?
<krim> vimalv: Make me rich baby!
<astro76> !ops | vimalv
<ubotu> vimalv: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Jack_Sparrow> vimalv: This is not the place for that thanks
<faileas> krim: the latter is the former. i think DNS hasn't propogated yet
<nonix4> artti: I wouldn't recommend using any modern filesystem beyond 95% capacity - some of those fragmentation-fixing strategies start to fail when hd is nearly full
<viktorious> can someone tell me how to install a gtk 2.x theme
<krim> faileas: It's been like that since yesterday, isn't there a way to do it manually?
<astro76> artti, nonix4 actually they say about 80% with ext3
<theunixgeek> viktorious: drag it into the theme window
<Enissay> i wanna install php4-mysql wich isn't in the repositories... i download it but i can't install it because it has dependencies with other files.... wich repository do i have to add to install this package and all of it's dependencies?
<frederific> theunixgeek: I'm not sure on the numbering thing. You can make the first page have a different header by clicking Format>Page>Organiser and changing next style to "First Page", I think
<prince_jammys> viktorious: Preferences->Appearance
<faileas> krim: not really
<faileas> Enissay: use a package manager
<alexis> ciao
<nonix4> astro76: well my personal strategy is buy-more-hd-at-50% but that seems to scare people off for reason or another
<artti> astro76: so when my hard disk is filled about 80% then fragmentation start to fail?
<viktorious> do i unzip it or just drag the zip
<theunixgeek> viktorious: just the zip
<faileas> Enissay:  its supposed to fix all that
<pajamian> artti: it can fragment if it gets too full, yes.
<frederific> theunixgeek: #openoffice.org might know better
<theunixgeek> frederific: ok
<artti> pajamina: i have my hard disk is 8GB
<artti> pajamina: my hard disk is 8GB larga
<artti> :)
<astro76> artti: it all depends on the usage of that filesystem
<viktorious> how do i find window border to match
<theunixgeek> artti: that's old :P
<theunixgeek> viktorious: did it work?
<PeP`> hello, anyone know if KDE4 is integrated in the current iso of hardy alpha4, or is there a special iso with KDE4 ?
<larryone> good morning sirs/madams
<Decinoge> how can i know if a PNG is PNG8 or PNG32 under ubuntu? i'm never able to know for sure.
<pajamian> heh, not many 8GB drives out there anymore.
<Jack_Sparrow> viktorious: drag and drop the tar
<frederific> PeP`: I believe it is, but I'm not sure
<artti> theunixgeek: yes, it is old. That's why i started using Ubuntu. (Since friday)
<astro76> Decinoge: file command, i.e. file image.png
<viktorious> i did the theme worked but the window borders didnt not change coz of emerald
<PeP`> frederific: oh actually I found jsut now... already searching for half an hour..
<PeP`> thx
<bazhang> #kubuntu-kde4 or #ubuntu+1 can likely answer that PeP`
<frederific> PeP`: No problems, good luck with it
<larryone> I have a quick wifi related question. lshw recognises the card, but it says DISABLED. there is a hardware switch for it on the laptop. does this mean i'm ok driver wise, and just need to fiddle with getting it enabled?
<artti> Dam... ubuntu didn't upgrade.
<PeP`> thank you bazhang
<bazhang> np
<Decinoge> thanks astro76, actualy this is a 2bit file... but it proves it
<Decinoge> thanks
<faileas> larryone: try the hardware switch first? ;p
<pajamian> artti: well, linux filesystems avoid fragmentation by padding files with empty space at the end so they have room to grow.  If the hard drive gets too full then it has to use that empty space that was formerly used as padding to store new files and things start to fragment.
<bazhang> larryone: is the switch set to on?
<larryone> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> artti: Whats the problem
<bazhang> larryone: from startup or after
<faileas> larryone: what card?
<larryone> broadcom
<natlinuxnewb> Why do my applications keep zooming to the top right seeming like they are opening then nothing happens? and how do i find out what apps are open?
<artti> Jack_Sparrow: i did aptitude update and then aptitude upgrade and it didn't upgrada
<artti> to 6.06
<larryone> it does come up in the connections interface wherer I configure the settings
<larryone> I've read that menas driver is probably ok
<Jack_Sparrow> artti: Were you trying to get a newer release?
<IdleOne> !upgrade | artti
<ubotu> artti: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<viktorious> is it coz of emrald theme manager my window borders wont change when i install a theme
<Jack_Sparrow> artti: See the link and do distro-upgrade
<larryone> I've nevre gotten it to work - so I suppose it's fromstartup =0)
<artti> Jack_Sparrow: yes. 5.04 to 5.10 i got. But not from 5.10 to 6.06
<pajamian> anyways, I'm heading to bed, goodnight
<Jack_Sparrow> artti: see the link..  probably sources issue
<artti> Jack_Sparrow: well i can look that link again
<Jack_Sparrow> artti: You should consider a fresh install of Feisty or Gutsy
<natlinuxnewb> Why do my applications keep zooming to the top right seeming like they are opening then nothing happens? and how do i find out what apps are open?
<larryone> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<artti> Jack_Sparrow: i know, you aren't first who tell me that
<larryone> it's a bcm943xx   does that make a difference?
<Jack_Sparrow> artti: Tons of improvements.. But I understand
<Jack_Sparrow> larryone: yes, huge difference
<Enissay> faileas: i used adept, but he refuse to do that.... i push 'request install' with no result!!!  :(
<faileas> Enissay: try apt?
<larryone> ok
<larryone> if it's visible in the connections window for the network config interface does that mean the driver is ok?
<faileas> larryone: probably. try connecting to something? ;p
<astro76> artti: I gave you the right command before, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<larryone> ping fails
<larryone> ...
<BlackUnderground> hello
<larryone> my other laptop is fine
<artti> astro76: what about aptitude update...
<Jack_Sparrow> larryone: I dont do much wifi, I have a couple 43xx that worked fine.  HAve not heard form anyone with 943 as to how they got it to work
<astro76> artti: it should be the same but just stick with apt-get
<larryone> ok
<larryone> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<faileas> <3 apt ;p
<Enissay> faileas: Package php4-mysql is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, oris only available from another source.E: Package php4-mysql has no installation candidate
<artti> astro76: i'll try to do upgrade again
<yy> Could anyone perceive of a problem that might arise as a result of a client LDAP machine NFS-loading a server home dir?
<yy> On attempted login with one machine, I get something odd about invalid octals and inability to change permissions to 600
<viktorious> how do i remove emerald theme manager
<faileas> Enissay: hmm, maybe its in the optional repos?
<yy> Yet a switch-user into an LDAP account works fine
<astro76> artti: the last of the three commands, the dist-upgrade, is the one that actually goes to the next ubuntu version
<Jack_Sparrow> !find php4-mysql
<yy> its only on Ubuntu login
<ubotu> Package/file php4-mysql does not exist in gutsy
<bazhang> php5 already?
<artti> astro76: but it is said that i should not use it to upgrada
<astro76> artti: what?
<artti> astro76: two upgrades i made without dist-upgrada
<astro76> artti: I can't imagine how, upgrade just does the normal security type updates
<whonicca> can someone please tell my why would compiz be using up 800mb of memory? http://www.zshare.net/image/772409574d6699/
<whonicca> ^screenshot
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. got an update thismorning for xorg intel driver,, any news as to what the update will do?
<IdleOne> artti, can you tell me what lsb_release -a says
<_SiLENT_> can you guys tell me what is the bottleneck (cpu or harddrive) for slow opening of directories with large amount of files?
<artti> astro76: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> astro76: unless he manually changed sources then update upgrade would do it
<astro76> IdleOne: fyi he's upgrading step by step from 4.10
<astro76> Jack_Sparrow: yeah
<faileas> astro76: 4.10? o0
<artti> IdleOne: Ubuntu 5.10 breezy
<astro76> artti: you could have walked to your friends house and burned a cd by now ;)
<baal> hello i have question about skype for linux. Do you know, how can I mount camera or what I need to do this. My camera is integrated with my notebook.
<artti> astro76: they live far
<PrizRAK_T> hello everybody
<IdleOne> artti, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<natlinuxnewb> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<baal> i have ubuntu 7.10
<Enissay> faileas: Jack_Sparrow: i need it to fix 'Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect()'....
<whonicca> is there a dedicated compiz channel?
<IdleOne> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> Enissay: What did you install from outside repos that is calling for it
<foo> Hm, how can I get compiz working as standalone on ubuntu?
<whonicca> compiz is using up 800mb of ram =O
<Jack_Sparrow> foo: You dont
<baal> what version of ubuntu you already have?
<foo> Jack_Sparrow: What do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> foo: You might want to try   /j#Compiz
<foo> Jack_Sparrow: I thought I don't ?
<PrizRAK_T> what mean is "ubuntu?
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com look here PrizRAK_T
<whonicca> =\
<artti> Can i cancel updating/upgrading some packages?
<st01k> hey guys, i'm installing ubuntu 7.10 server and just d/l'd the gui.  it's installing now but i've been hung up on "reloading system log daemon..." for an inordinate amount of time (apprx 30 min).  is this normal? thx
<bazhang> artti: probably not a wise idea
<Jack_Sparrow> artti: Look into pinning and see if that is what you want
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<PrizRAK_T> How is web-designer?
<PrizRAK_T> who*
<foo> Jack_Sparrow: heh, thanks anyways
<PrizRAK_T> Who is web-desinger?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bazhang> PrizRAK_T: this is not really a chat channel; you can check wikipedia for that info
<dsfwofsf2> got a file renaming question, how would i have a program write files names one after another? audio1.wav audio2.wav...etc/
<frost0> if I use the "sudo nautilus" command.....and move something to the trash...where does it go...and is it deleted?
<PrizRAK_T> ok
<modderphyte> How do you do the nickname auto complete in xchat?
<Jack_Sparrow> PrizRAK_T: PLease see our /j #Ubuntu-offtopic  channel
<Jack_Sparrow> tab
<Mik1> hez
<IdleOne> bazhang, believe he is looking for a web designer or perhaps help with html
<PrizRAK_T> wikipedia is populer in all world?
<astro76> frost0: use gksudo nautilus
<DranDane_> Hi. During the installation from liveCD the installer ask me to enter a device for boot loader installation. By default the textbox contain "(hd0)" but I think i don't have a hd0. I have only one SATA disk. hd0 is sorrect or it's better to write "sda"?
<faileas> IdleOne: he's asking dumb qurstions ;p
<Mik1> is it possible to install a xubuntu-command-line-system?
<bazhang> IdleOne: think he just wants a chat ;]
<jpatrick> !ot > PrizRAK_T
<erUSUL> !info mmv | dsfwofsf2
<ubotu> dsfwofsf2: mmv (source: mmv): Move/Copy/Append/Link multiple files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01b-14 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<modderphyte> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you.
<Mik1> i tried to change the bootsettings, but withouth success
<frost0> astro76, what happens to the files that i moved to trash with sudo nautilus?
<IdleOne> faileas, no such thing . perhaps offtopic or innapropriaye but not dumb
<IdleOne> y=t
<astro76> frost0: probably to your user .Trash with root permissions, you really don't want to use sudo with gui programs
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: try /root/.Trash
<artti> Ahh... dist-upgrade takes 2 hours. just upgrade takes less.
<dsfwofsf2>  mplayer -vo null -vc dummy -af resample=44100 -ao pcm ./*.wma writes to audio.wav, but as it goes down the direcotory file at a time, it just overwrites audio.wav with the last encoded file.
<faileas> IdleOne: what is ubuntu isn't a dumb question?
<astro76> frost0: either that or in /root... as Jack_Sparrow has mentioned ;)
<IdleOne> faileas, absolutely not
<dsfwofsf2> erUSUL, will mmv fix my situation?
<foo> In "Appearance" ... I go to "Visual Effects" (in gnome) and select "Extra" and it says, "The Composite extension is not available." Any ideas?
<brobostigon> gksudo nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<shade052> having problem with the installation of hydra-0.1.8.tar.gz in ubuntu... make gives error
<DranDane_> If i have only one sata disk this disk is the hd0 or the sda?
<IdleOne> !ubuntu | faileas PrizRAK_T
<ubotu> faileas PrizRAK_T: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<PrizRAK_T> what?
<shirish> hi all, what's the command for extracting a file which is a .tar.gz. I want the output to be verbose as well.
<Seveas> DranDane_, hd0 is grubspeak, sda linuxspeak
<PrizRAK_T> hi
<PrizRAK_T> shirish
<Mike1> how do i install a CLI-system with the xubuntu-cd?
<Muelli> shirish: tar -xvzf yourfile.tar.gz
<shirish> thanx
<DranDane_> s
<Seveas> Mike1, install it, then remove all things gui
<frost0> astro76, thank you....thank you!
<faileas> IdleOne: i know that. i also know its probably one of the more accessable distros ;p
<Muelli> Mike1: you can just install it and then remove the xserver-xorg package :)
<dsfwofsf2>  mplayer -vo null -vc dummy -af resample=44100 -ao pcm ./*.wma writes to audio.wav, but as it goes down the direcotory file at a time, it just overwrites audio.wav with the last encoded file. how can i have it write the orginal filename with .wav instead of audiofile.wav
<frost0> astro76, i just removed 2.5 gb of space on my 20g hd! :)
<DranDane_> Seveas: ok. So it should be the same. Thank you
<Mike1> Seveas: i want to install it on a 1GB SD-Card ->not enough place for whole xubuntu
<Photocopy> http://pastebin.com/m3c621593    Might be an interesting read
<Seveas> DranDane_, not necessarily but likely :)
<Roshan> need help regarding nvidia drivers. I instelled the drivers for me 8600gts, but after restarting I can only use 800x600 resolution. The drivers dont appear to be working. can anyone help me?
<frost0> astro76, 8500 files :)
<faileas> Mike1: you might be able to build it up starting from scratch
<Seveas> Mike1, grab an ubuntu server cd
<faileas> or an alternate installer CD
<Mike1> Seveas: an other half hour downloading -_-
<Seveas> faileas, neh, that'll still install a gui :)
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, i just downloaded linux-gamers live! and it talks about all of these restricted drivers for nvidia...is it legal for me to attain those?
<Seveas> Mike1, oh noes :)
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: yes, but for which card
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, like nividia 6800 or something
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, i'd have to look
<Mike1> okay, brb, starting into my lovely Lenny
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: Understand the restricted drivers are only restricted in the sense that the source code is not available
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, so if it is getting those drivers off the net...i should be fine?
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: I runn a 6600, they work fine just enabling the restricted drivers from the pull down menu, dont get the ones from nvidia
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, i wonder why they worded it so oddly
<faileas> Seveas: does it? i thought you can chooe not to?
<larryone> Jack_Sparrow, found out i have to ndiswrapper this broadcom card. having fun with that now
<larryone> =0)
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: system - admin - restricted drivers manager
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, do you play any fps' on linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> larryone: please let me know how you got it to work so I can put that in my notes to help others
<Roshan> need help regarding nvidia drivers. I instelled the drivers for me 8600gts, but after restarting I can only use 800x600 resolution. The drivers dont appear to be working. can anyone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: Adicted to sauerbratten
<dsfwofsf2>  mplayer -vo null -vc dummy -af resample=44100 -ao pcm ./$.wma . $.wav doesn't work.
<natlinuxnewb> I talked to ubotu and followed this > https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html but I still cant get DVDs working.  Any help?
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, just deleted sauerbraten, my music, almost all of my games....for hd space
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, now i'm getting them back! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Roshan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  shold get you going.. be sure to setup your monitors v/h rates
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, i had gigs upon gigs in the trash
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: another trick for space, burn the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives to a cd or use aptoncd
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, if i lose them?
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: To make more free space
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: Once archived, delete them off hd
<prince_jammys> dsfwofsf2: is your file named $.wav  ?
<Mike1> okay, so which image file for a minimal *buntu installation?
<Mike1> ubuntu7.10 alternate?
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Roshan> need help regarding nvidia drivers. I instelled the drivers for me 8600gts, but after restarting I can only use 800x600 resolution. The drivers dont appear to be working. can anyone help me?
<Mike1> nice bot you have here :)
<bazhang> mike1 it is about 9MB to start out with
<Jack_Sparrow> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dsfwofsf2> prince_jammys, i have a whole directory of wma, it converts, but, it writes file 1 to audio.wav, then overwrites it with file2 to audio.wav etc etc
<Roshan> Mike1: me?
<dsfwofsf2> prince_jammys, i think i'm piping it wrong or something.
<faileas> hmm
<olie_> Hi all. My pcmcia wifi card sees many wifi networks, but some (including mine) are not visible. Also, I can not attach to my network even by entering the cell name manually. Any idea why? Thx.
<Roshan> prince_jammys, I still cant seem to get my 8600gts drivers working, got time to help me?
<faileas> anyone can tell me how to enable middle mouse button for scrolling?
<Jack_Sparrow> Roshan: I gave you the info earlier.. did you try that
<Mike1> faileas: which mouse?
<Roshan> nope I mustve missed it
<Jack_Sparrow> Roshan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  shold get you going.. be sure to setup your monitors v/h rates
<faileas> Mike1: standard PS/2 ish. its a builtin part of my thinkpad
<Roshan> ok
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, it says skip lock file?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> and partial
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, should i be doing this in gksu?
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, then the locks will go away?
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: partial and lock will alwasy stay
<dan> uhhhhhhh  noob question:  I installed a deb via gui.  The software has not been added to my menu.  What does this mean?
<jessid> hello. Is it possible to configure a shared connection to internet in ubuntu? how is that???? thanks a lot
<foo> Where do I make CTRL+ALT+Backspace not restart my computer?
<olie_> I have two laptops. On one, I can find my wireless network. On the other, I can find many networks but not mine. WHy? Thx.
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: You will need rot access when you go to delete all of those,, I do believe
<Aqua2> Mornin' folks
<faileas> dan: try seeing if you can start it via CLI?
<larryone> Jack_Sparrow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607378
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: Sorry for the spelling, was in ER until 3am  .. about 4 hours ago at this point, fading quickly
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks larryone
<faileas> Jack_Sparrow: o0
<dan> Faileas:  so it might be a CLI only thing?
<faileas> dan: naw, it might just not have been added to the menu
<Roshan> jack_sparrow can you give me that command again?
<dan> I found the directory in /opt
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, why in ER?
<Aqua2> can someone tell me the best way to go about backing up my root partition??.... I want to play around with another build of program and don't want to dink up my current that's running fine.... so I want to be able to restore it back if it goes belly up!
<prince_jammys> dsfwofsf2: maybe something along the lines of::   for myfile in *.wma; do newname="${myfile%.*}"'.wma';   command blah.....  $myfile $newname;done
<prince_jammys> dsfwofsf2: two percent signs!!! not one
<dan> in the directory there's 2 directorys (content plugins) a qt.conf, a launch browser.sh, and a big red entry.  I've never seen the red before.
<Roshan> jacksparrow you there?
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: OT..  long story.. not me.. close friend..
<Griever90> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Roshan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  shold get you going.. be sure to setup your monitors v/h rates
<Griever90> asd
<frost0> huh
<natlinuxnewb> night all
<bazhang> Griever90: what is your question
<Jack_Sparrow> Roshan: use tab and accept defaults for anything you dont know
<Griever90> nothing questions
<Griever90> thanks ^^
<dan> How do I run a .sh file?
<dan> That's a bash script, amirite?
<prince_jammys> dsfwofsf2:    for myfile in *.wma; do newname="${myfile%.*}"'.wav';   command blah.....  $myfile $newname;done  <-- try with a backed up copy and two percent signs (my client keeps chopping off one percent sign)
<LjL> dan: bash filename.sh
<dan> LjL thanks.
<dan> It.....opened my web browser.
<dan> great
<Pef^> Does anybody know where i could order theese stickers? http://data1.blog.de/media/783/204783_14dec15d76_m.jpeg
<dsfwofsf2> prince_jammys, no good
<rhineheart_m> when I tried to set-up bind9 I got this message : named extra command line argument
<prince_jammys> dsfwofsf2: what happens?   i didnt test
<vi390> How can I install a Soundcard, if automatic recognition is not working ?
<prince_jammys> dsfwofsf2: error?
<KOSOVOisSRB> !sound | vi390
<ubotu> vi390: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dan> if I run LS
<dsfwofsf2> prince_jammys, might of done it wrong myself.
<dan> what would a red entry with grey text indicate?
<dan> stock, of course
<silverblade> bit of a strange question... booting from the live cd, is there a way you can get/run VNC in order to allow a remote installation?
<prince_jammys> dsfwofsf2: command "$myfile" "$newname" <---- quotes, in case of names with spaces
<LeeJunFan> The 40G HD in my laptop is being recognized as only 8.5 during install, apparently LBA isn't being used - anyone know of a bootparam option for this?
<mehmet> amarok is giving me this problem: http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j198/thestantos/Screenshot-DCOPcommunicationserrorA.png
<totherabc> Hey want to integrate Tomcate in Eclipse, but when I have to input the Tomcat installation directory he says:  The Tomcat installation directory is not valid. It is missing expected file or folder lib/jasper-el.jar.                                  But it must be the correct directory
<bazhang> mehmet: perhaps a bit of an intro to the problem as not everyone is using X
<Anon>  /join Ubuntu-TW
<Anon>  /j Ubuntu-TW
<rhineheart_m> when I tried to set-up bind9 I got this message : named extra command line argument. Anybody here who could help? It appears when I enter this command:  /etc/init.d/bind9 start
<faileas> silverblade: o0 thats an interesting idea...
<mehmet> bazhang:  i'm using amarok?
<Anon>  /join #Ubuntu-TW
<dan> hmmmmm.  That file is a LSB executable.  How do I run an executeable via CLI?
<bazhang> mehmet: what is the precise problem please
<gorthaug> hi
<silverblade> faileas: yeah im gonna switch one of my parents pcs over to linux but i live miles away lol
<faileas> silverblade: i think i got a installer disk somewhere and VMware, lemme give it a shot
<jessid> some of you know if there exist any application with GUI that allows me to configure a shared internet connection?????
<tarvid> can anyone point me to a howto for vlc and a pchdtv tuner card?
<mehmet> when i start amarok it gives me that error window then goes into to windows that don't respond
<foo> how can I tell what version of the ati driver I have installed?
<silverblade> faileas: cool :)
<dan> I am a n000b.  All I had to do was double click
<dan> I s(_)><0r
<gorthaug> i've a big problem... my Ubuntu dont boot... it give me a "kernel panic not synicing: not found".... i trayed to boot from a livecd but it give me the same
<gouki> Any Jabber users willing to beta test a new service I'm starting? PM me.
<visik7> anyone know how to configure Xorg with dual monitor to get something like windows ? I mean 1 desktop with all the menu bar and another where I can put application
<visik7> no a big virtual desktop
<pranith> hello, i just installed ubuntu 7.10. was using 6.06 all these days. i dont find the always on top feature of totem. where is it?
<Seveas> gouki, you know we don't appreciate offtopicness in here
<Syxx> Can someone help me i deleted the windows in the bottom right corner the controlled what workstation your on. How do i get them back?
<gouki> Seveas: It's not 'offtopicness'
<Seveas> gouki, it is.
<bazhang> ruh roh
<foo> gouki: Yes it is, please take it elseware.
<gorthaug> i've a big problem... my Ubuntu dont boot... it give me a "kernel panic not synicing: not found".... i trayed to boot from a livecd but it give me the same
<Seveas> Syxx, rightclick on the panel. select add to panel, select workplace switcher
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, uh....when i type gksudo nautilus...it seems to just hang after i type in administrative password
<bazhang> gorthaug: how did you burn the cd at what speed
<faileas> silverblade: need a bit, testing now. will let you know ;p
<silverblade> cool np
<Syxx> thanks Seveas
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: It should not... It implies there is another problem
<jim_beam> every time i update my kernel i have to re-install ati drivers using http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/10/23/fglrx-8423---finally-with-AIGLX-support
<jim_beam> any idea why
<dataloss> How do I recover my ext3 partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: I also try to avoid gksudo nautilus  ....
<gorthaug> bazhang:  i dont burn the cd... its a shipped cd...
<faileas> dataloss: what happened to it?
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, its never done this before :)
<mehmet> bazhang:  looks like you left me?
<steveire> Hi. I have a broken windows computer in front of me and I want to put ubuntu on it. It's currently used by about 5 people and they each have their own data. Does the installer import personal data from all windows accounts or just one?
<gorthaug> bazhang: but the cd its ok, its works in others computers
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, maybe you can give me command via terminal to delete that archives direcotry?
<dataloss> faileas: I resized it last night (increased size). Everything seemed okay when I booted into Ubuntu, and then it mounted the filesystem as read only an hour later. Then I booted into the Live CD and did sudo fsck -y /dev/sda3. I can't mount it anymore
<bazhang> mehmet you never gave a more precise description--what were you trying to do, what were the error messages--typing out a one or two line response would be helpful to all here
<mehmet> i just told you
<mehmet> i got the error message
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: you would change to that directory with cd and rm the files...   but try this first.. install thunar
<mehmet> and then it froxe
<mehmet> froze*
<pranith> hello, i just installed ubuntu 7.10. was using 6.06 all these days. i dont find the always on top feature of totem. where is it?
<bazhang> mehmet what precise error message--some people in here are using a cli based chat client and may not be able to access that link
<maikeru> Hi there. I seem to have a problem printing documents. The system successfully identifies the printer as a "HP LaserJet 1018"-printer and it's possible to choose the printer in printing options in OpenOffice. However, when I press print, nothing happens at all. Any ideass?
<maikeru> ideas*
<_Oggie_> anyone have any experience with mounting a psp to ubuntu? I have an 8gb disk with free space, but ubuntu thinks there's no free space
<foo> Any ops around? 07:16 <gouki> Talk to me, WHEN and IF I talk to you - trolling.
<gouki> LOL
<dataloss> ...
<rhineheart_m> ANYBODY HERE WHO HAS THE SOLUTION?--when I tried to set-up bind9 I got this message : named extra command line argument. Anybody here who could help? It appears when I enter this command:  /etc/init.d/bind9 start
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, is this a big  file?
<bazhang> caps rhineheart_m
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: Smaller lighter file manager
<steveire> Anyone know?
<faileas> silverblade: apparently the cd has a vnc server installed ;p
<silverblade> oh nice
<david> puh
<steveire> Hi. I have a broken windows computer in front of me and I want to put ubuntu on it. It's currently used by about 5 people and they each have their own data. Does the installer import personal data from all windows accounts or just one?
<silverblade> however, i just realised a slight flaw in my plan
<david> installing from linux (ISO) isn't a walk in the park the first time
<prince_jammys> mehmet: paste the output of -->   ls -l .ICE*
<silverblade> in the form that my parents pc doesnt have a cd drive. D'OH
<bahr> Can someone recommend me a good editor for programming in ubuntu, there must be something better than gedit? I used to like UltraEdit, and Notepad++ under Windows
<LjL> foo, can you please join #ubuntu-ops?
<frost0> steveire, i'm not an extremely experienced ubuntu user...but i've never heard of ubuntu important settings and data?
<tarvid> steveire, time to back up personal data
<faileas> silverblade: can you talk them through it?
<dataloss> How do I recover my ext3 partition?
<silverblade> faileas: probably but i need to back up files first
<mehmet> prince_jammys:  -rw------- 1 mehmet mehmet 3536 2008-02-17 09:53 .ICEauthority
<silverblade> and i cant remember the spec of the pc to begin with
<frost0> steveire, importing*
<steveire> yeah, sure I can do a backup. It's not my computer. I just want all current users to be easily able to use it.
<tarvid> steveire, if you compress the windows partition to make room for Ubuntu, you can get at the windows file system
<frost0> steveire, you can make them all accounts
<steveire> I think it has a virus, so it was given to the nearest computer guy
<prince_jammys> mehmet: ok that's fine
<faileas> you could use wubi or ubootin ( http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html has links to both) to start an install from windows
<steveire> I'm talking about automatically importing their bookmarks, yahoo account, email settings etc
<prince_jammys> is it safe to "rm .ICEauthority" ??
<frost0> steveire, not a feature?
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: He is trying to import user settings during the install
<steveire> frost0: Really? I was sure it was
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, is that a feature?
<faileas> silverblade: in which case wubi might be perfect
<silverblade> faileas: wubi?
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: Yes, I know it will do one, not sure if it will do multiple as I have not tried
<frost0> steveire, it seems i'm wrong....carry on.. :)
<mehmet> prince_jammys:  what?
<frost0> steveire, listen to the experienced guys :)
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: You would not see the option if you do not dual boot
<faileas> silverblade: its an app that does an install to a disk image within a windows file system
<steveire> OK, well I'd still like to find someone who actually knows. I've not installed it in a long time
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, i have thunar now
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: gksudo thunar
<silverblade> faileas: hmm, does it boot on its own?
<faileas> tp://sourceforge.net/projects/wubi/
<faileas> yup
<faileas> http://sourceforge.net/projects/wubi/
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, fast...nice.....now what?
<silverblade> will it erase Windows? lol
<faileas> no
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: delete those files
<prince_jammys> mehmet: http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=511300
<faileas> but you can use that to bootstrap a 'real' ubuntu install without a disk too
<silverblade> good.
<_mug> hey
<silverblade> they have some virusy crap on the pc i want to remove
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0: I am fading, need some sleep, you should be ok from here, if not lots of help is around
 * faileas notes the only issue is if you wanna go to a real install as opposed to a image based one, resizing will be an issue remotely
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, got it...your help is greatly appreciated...get some rest :)
<AfroRowan> hi people
<AfroRowan> i have some problems with my ubuntu
<steveire> I guess I'll get a cd and try it out.
<operator2> hello.
<_mug> i have a windows xp running in a vmware server (ubuntu/gnome as host) how can i copy and paste between ubuntu and windows? the vmware server console has an "edit"-menu containing copy, paste etc, but it doesnt work
<_mug> any hints?
<silverblade> faileas: so how exactly does that work?
<faileas> silverblade: grub loopmounts a disk image in the drive
<vi390> i have installed a sound driver with modprobe snd-als100, Isnt that added to alsa, so I can controll it from the Audio Sound menue ?
<operator2> oh what glory! my cdrom drive on ubuntu gutsy has absconded with itself!
<faileas> its a little fragile, but it works ok
<silverblade> hmm, sounds a bit messy
<faileas> silverblade: hardly
<silverblade> does it boot into a ramdisk?
<faileas> no
<faileas> it boots into an image
<bsdnewb07> where are the nameservers set in ubuntu?
<natlinuxnewb> would you believe it? I am experiencing extreme amounts of horror at the moment. I am unable to log into my WinXP machine. I create this Ubuntu to put backups of my WinXP data in and now...i can't. My wifell kill me. =-O
<silverblade> ok.. i was hoping to format the drive once in it
<_mug> bsdnewb07: /etc/resolv.conf
<bsdnewb07> cool, thanks
<faileas> silverblade: http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php#internals
<Beryllium> Is there any way I can remotely tell a machine running SAMBA to do a local file copy between two of its network shares? (I don't have shell access to this particular machine, just samba access)
<faileas> silverblade: in your situation it might be the best option anyway
<operator2> ye CD-ROM drive does not mount.  does not appear.  claims "no medium found."  claims "unable to mount" "does not exist."  avast!
<silverblade> yeah, i can conveniently edit boot.ini and remove windows after lol
<faileas> silverblade: er no
<faileas> you talk them through repartitioning it (there's a howto)
<silverblade> ah
<silverblade> that was my point...
<faileas> then use LVPM to move it over to a real partition
<faileas> THEN kill windows
<dataloss> How do I recover my ext3 partition?
<foo> How would I go about getting the latest video card drivers install on my system? Looks like 7.10 didn't install the latest and greatest
<silverblade> ohhh
<david> seems so many dataloss are you a familiar linux user or a windowsperson?
<david> -seems so many
<david> :B
<silverblade> but where is the "virtual" drive...? surely its on the drive we'd be repartitioning?
<faileas> silverblade: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<dataloss> david: Not very experienced
<silverblade> thus it'd go "wtf where am i?"
<faileas> thats why you use another app to do it
<faileas> the howto there was what i used ;p
<silverblade> WUBI, LUBI...?
<silverblade> lol
<operator2> shall any brave knights harken to the cry, and join in the quest for a lost cd-rom drive damsel in distress?
<faileas> LUBI is WUBI for linux silverblade
<silverblade> O_o
<faileas> ubootin is an almost universal netinstaller that can start from windows
<savvas> operator2: dungeon seige is the door on your right :p
 * faileas notes its the repartition thats the issue
<faileas> operator2: Try mounting it again ;p
<operator2> savvas open door on right
<gorthaug> bazhang: there was RAM problems.... dont work 2 RAM slots
<david> hmm. partitioning ubuntu server perhaps differs from partitioning desktop :P
<faileas> like a horse, not a painted lady of negotiable affections ;p
<s0u][ight> hello did someone succeed using the b43 driver?
<Viktorious> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz7lfUa711k please go to that link and tell me if you know where i can find that wallpaper please
<operator2> faileas, oh brave one, indeed, that i have atetmpted.  woe is me, she does not appear.
<savvas> david: why so/
<savvas> ?
<faileas> operator2: sure its not hardware?
<silverblade> oh great, her pc is refusing to run the vnc setup in windows lol
<faileas> lol
<prince_jammys> operator2: has this always been this way?
<operator2> faileas the courageous, i am confident though i am not certain.
<faileas> silverblade: wubi is easy enough to talk her through
<silverblade> alternatively, can install from a usb stick?
<faileas> silverblade: ubootin then
<palpate> hello
<silverblade> ok i better get mailing lol
<frold> Howto import a .pst into a mail client in Ubuntu....? I tried thunderbird but wasnt able seems like I can only import from "Communicator 4.0"
<rev0`swithcing> =]
<faileas> i assume they have broadband, and can leave it overnight to do the first deed? ;p
<faileas> ...
<silverblade> yeah i used to live there. in fact i have control of the firewall \o/
<faileas> i spelled dirty as first ;p
<rev0`swithcing> What is command to pull up menu to uninstall LAMPP when it was installed from cd... not from apt!
<rev0`swithcing> What is command to pull up menu to uninstall LAMPP when it was installed from cd... not from apt!
<palpate> plz i need help, im looking for a newsgroup binaries download i can use on gnome (ubuntu7.10 on a ps3)
<Viktorious> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz7lfUa711k please go to that link and tell me if you know where i can find that wallpaper please
<faileas> o0
<faileas> palpate: cool setup ;p
<rev0`swithcing> What is command to pull up menu to uninstall LAMPP when it was installed from cd... not from apt!
<silverblade> ok so if im gonna talk her through it, i need... what
<operator2> prince_jammys, son of king jammys, nay.  had probably with previous gutsy install.  reinstalled for multiple reasons, including, aye, that festering wound.  that reinstall was thus performed from said drive, whence i could perform boot ups.  alas, after the install and the repository download upgrade, the fair cd-rom drive, she disappeared and i have wept ever since.
<palpate> it seems to run nicely on a ps3 :)
<Syxx> how do i turn java on firefox i have it installed . I upgraded my firefox and now it wont read my java
<clic1> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<frold> !thunderbird
<ubotu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<faileas> Syxx: go to a page which needs it
<rev0`swithcing> !lampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lampp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> operator2: do -->    grep cdrom /etc/fstab  and paste output here
<rev0`swithcing> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<palpate> so anyone know about a nntp binaries downloader ?
<Syxx> Feileas im already there it tells my i need to install
<palpate> i tryed klibido but i have a bug
<ryan__> palpate, does Pan work for you?
<ceil420> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<palpate> Pan ?
<ryan__> !pan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ryan__> it's a news reader i used back in the day
<operator2> prince_jammys, son of king jamys, i shall instead post to a pastebin server as i write from the alternate machine next door
<ryan__> was fairly decent back then
<faileas> Syxx: should do so, automatically
<rev0`swithcing> !proftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rev0`swithcing> !proftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<palpate> ok ill try to find it in the add remove program
<rev0`swithcing> !pureftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pureftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FloodBot1> ubotu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rev0`swithcing> !pureftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pureftp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> operator2: ok, should only be one line
<Seveas> err
<rev0`swithcing> lol bot banned
<Seveas> LjL, please whitelist ubotu in your floodscript
<ArthurArchnix> Hi... when my laptop wakes from sleep the sound doesn't work. I have to mute/unmute it using my function keys on the laptop. I wanted to write a script to do this automatically. But while experiementing I found that although I could mute the sound (amixer -D set Master mute) I could not unmute it. I have to physically mute and unmute again with fn keys.
<Syxx> should i try reinstalling it?
<r_rehashed> hi all. is there a program that will keep changing wallpapers regularly for ubuntu?
<operator2> prince_jammys paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56371
<Seveas> r_rehashed, yes, try drapes for instance
<faileas> Syxx: the java plugin, yes
<Syxx> ok
<Syxx> !java
<r_rehashed> ok
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<rhineheart_m> !pureftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pureftp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<visik7> I've a problem with gdm
<visik7> it starts in the wrong monitor
<ArthurArchnix> If I use the amixer GUI, it's the same thing. I can mute it, but I can't unmute it. I have to use the function keys on my laptop keyboard.
<silverblade> faileas: can Wubl be installed w/o a password? for default
<ArthurArchnix> It's an intel ICH8 HDA card... any guesses as to what's going on here?
<jaras> when i open a program i can't see the top where u can drag the window anyone know why?
<prince_jammys> pasting here for everyone::  /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0  <-- and an identical line with /dev/scd1
<operator2> thank you, oh gracious jammys
<faileas> silverblade: you can set a  password and user while installing
<prince_jammys> operator2: mmm that line differs in no way from mine except for the exec option
<r_rehashed> Seveas: how can i change the default brown colour background?
<faileas> from windows
<faileas> never tried blank
<prince_jammys> operator2: you have two drives?
<silverblade> faileas: ok... once thats done and its installed, does it have VNC enabled by default?
<ryan__> jaras, are you using compiz/emerald?
<operator2> ay.  her sister is still in my sites prince_jammys
<faileas> silverblade: er... no idea
<silverblade> its kinad essential ;) lol
<faileas> silverblade: you probably can talk them through it, or send them a script that does it? ;p
<r_rehashed> Seveas: if i have a small pic as a wallpaper then the default background colour is brown. i want to change that
<rocape> hola
<DranDane> Hi. i just installed Ubuntu. My wifi router and intranet works fine but I can't go on the web. I selected "Direct Internet connection" in the proxy settings. Do you have an idea of what is wrong?
<ryan__> r_rehashed, set your background as a solid color, change the color, then set a background image
<jaras> ryan__, yes
<prince_jammys> operator2: and what happens when you type    mount /media/cdrom0   (with a cd in the drive)
<silverblade> ok im gonna get her downloading that for the moment
<ryan__> jaras, in a terminal type 'emerald --replace & ; exit'
<rocape> alguien me puede explicar como ver sistema ,administración,gestor de paquetes synaptic
<rhineheart_m> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<r_rehashed> ok
<r_rehashed> oh yaeh, thanks
<prince_jammys> !es | rocape
<ubotu> rocape: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ryan__> the '  ; exit' is so it closes the terminal but doesnt close your emerald window decorator
<rhineheart_m> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<operator2> fair prince_jammys, for the time that is, it hangs.
<silverblade> rofl i just tried to search apt-cache and forgot i was on gentoo
<prince_jammys> operator2: no error message, nothing?
<marcusdegrote> hello, i want tot install my raid card can anybody help me with that?
<operator2> nay, prince_jammys, nothing.
<ryan__> silverblade, /usr/portage/distfiles :P
<frost0> if i'm running a game and it has an executable for i386 and x86 which one do i use?
<zardosht> Hi, How can I find the IP addresses that connected to my computer, and programs that made connection outside?
<silverblade> ryan__: im trying to find out the package name on ubuntu lol
<faileas> frost0: i386, x86 is 64 bit
<LjL> zardosht: connect*ed* in the past? you can't, unless the programs themselves log
<ryan__> silverblade, which package?
<frost0> faileas, thx
<operator2> prince_jammys at last a response.  "mount: no medium found."
<silverblade> ryan__: vnc server
<WTFtooManyNicks> geez
<WTFtooManyNicks> So many  Nics in use
<operator2> i call into the emptiness
<zardosht> LJL: no current connection
<prince_jammys> operator2: mount /media/cdrom1
<rhineheart_m> IS this true that webmin is not supported by the latest ubuntu version?
<LjL> zardosht: man netstat
<prince_jammys> operator2: have cds in both drives so we can eliminate that
<LjL> !webmin | rhineheart_m
<ubotu> rhineheart_m: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<operator2> behold!  a sign - before i issued that command, and after "no medium found," suddenly: "You have inserted a blank disc.  What would you like to do?  Ignore / Make DVD.'
<Ayabara> I compiled alsa 1.0.16 on my system, but it didn't quite work out.. anyone with an idea how I can remove it again?
<frost0> faileas, have you any experience with kde on windows?
<silverblade> faileas: actually would it have a ssh daemon?
<frost0> faileas, i heard about it recently...it would really spruce up the windows box
<operator2> i had done nothing at all between issuing the initial mount /media/cdrom0
<rhineheart_m> How about ebox? has it all the features webmin offers? or...which is better of the two?
<prince_jammys> operator2: interesting
<LjL> !nickspam > __TJ__    (__TJ__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<operator2> aye.  we have a ghost!
<ryan__> silverblade, ubuntu has a vnc server built in - under System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<operator2> could it be a failure in ye hardware?
<faileas> frost0: the apps... need work
<silverblade> ryan__: even in Wubi?
<faileas> as does the installer
<prince_jammys> operator2: and you had inserted a blank cd?
<faileas> silverblade: wubi IS ubuntu ;p
<operator2> or, rather, a weakness in ye hardware?  i.e. it might kick in or it might not.
<operator2> aye.
<silverblade> faileas: ok ok fair enough ;) lol
<operator2> but not in the inbetween time
<palpate> thx it works nicely with pan ;)
<operator2> i had done nothing between "no medium found" and the sudden appeareance
<palpate> now i need  a windows live client anyone know about it ?
<palpate> for gnome
<ryan__> silverblade, tightvncserver, x11vnc, vncserver, and vnc4server are alternatives
<zardosht> LjL: ok thanx, with nestat -p can find the program PID, but with which switch the IPs that connected to my computer from outside.
<frost0> faileas, k thx
<ryan__> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<prince_jammys> operator2: hardware problem is possible - i don't see anything wrong with your setup otherwise - but i'm not an expert
<faileas> er
<faileas> the link needs to be updated
<LjL> zardosht: netstat -l will do that
<operator2> prince_jammys thanks.  any other opinions?  and what of the "exec" line in my fstab?
<foo> Any ideas how to get compiz standalone working on ubuntu ?
<linabhi> hi i have realtek hda on my system
<__TJ__> Alright so how are you guys doing?
<LjL> !ot | __TJ__
<ubotu> __TJ__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<linabhi> i have installed alsa pakages
<linabhi> but when i type alsamixer it says alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<linabhi> my sound does not still work on ubuntu
<palpate> i know there was a msn yahoo etc client but cant remember the name
<prince_jammys> operator2: if you want to mess with that, you could (don't delete the original lines, just put a # at the beginning)
<LjL> palpate: pidgin?
<operator2> thank you prince_jammys
<silverblade> im gonna go try wubi in a vmware session
<operator2> palpate: pidgin
<Nitroray> Hello all!
<Saif> hi everything
<mik3> how can i reinstall my 'sound driver'
<prince_jammys> operator2: things to try would be: a) remove exec b)remove one of the lines and keep scd0 only
<palpate> okok im trying this i already got it !! :p
<linabhi> my sound does not still work on ubuntu
<palpate> didnt know about this soft ;)
<operator2> thank you prince_jammys the fair.  may you conquer many kingdoms!
<operator2> konquer!
<Nitroray> Can somebody help me ?
<prince_jammys> operator2: yw, let us know if it got fixed and how
<LjL> !ask | Nitroray
<ubotu> Nitroray: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Saif> what is this UBUNTU???
<zardosht> LjL: but netstat -l just display the port that is being used, not the IP addresses
<LjL> !ubuntu > saif    (saif, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bazhang> ask away Nitroray
<jpatrick> !ubuntu > Saif
<LjL> zardosht, what about the "Foreign address" column?
<Nitroray> ok
<Nitroray> busy with typing...
<palpate> ok it works thanks ;)
<ki> http://HORNYSISTERS.partyblog.info/?id=56048d84
<ki> http://HORNYSISTERS.partyblog.info/?id=56048d84
<prince_jammys> google must be down ..
<zardosht> LjL: nothing! just *.*
<__TJ__> Alright guys
<__TJ__> I need help with something
<__TJ__> My SMB shares simply refuse to work and I have no idea why.
<LjL> zardosht: try netstat -a -l
<Saif> ubuntu like a KDE?
<LjL> Saif: ?
<LjL> Ubuntu uses GNOME, Kubuntu uses KDE. if that is your question.
<Nitroray> Hello all, does anybody know why i cant change my screen resolution higher as 800*600 ? Because first i was able to. But i don't know what i did wrong. (now i cant press some buttons because i cant small them neither, i need a higher resolution please somebody (Y) )
<zardosht> LjL: still nothing !
<__TJ__> Does anyone know how I can completely uninstall and reinstall it? Or something to return it to default settings?
<Saif> oh thanks
<__TJ__> Nitroray, did you do any video card changes or any system updates lately?
<Nitroray> Yes
<__TJ__> Yes what? Both?
<Saif> i have linux mandriva. its ubuntu or kubuntu???
<Nitroray> I got one for NViDia
<Nitroray> both
<LjL> zardosht: are you sure you *have* any incoming connections?
<mrtsunami> Saif, Mandriva is an entirely different distribution
<faileas> Saif: different distro, they have their own channel
<LjL> Saif: Mandriva is another distribution.
<Nitroray> i got this OS todady installed...
<ryan__> Nitroray, under System > Administration > Restricted Driver Manager, what does it say there?
<Nitroray> *today
<prince_jammys> Saif: ubuntu:gnome  kubuntu:kde
<__TJ__> Ok, did you start having these issues after the video card change or after the system update or what?
<Nitroray> Checking..
<Nitroray> after the updates.
<prince_jammys> Saif: xubuntu:xfce
<__TJ__> Wait, you just installed Ubuntu today, right?
<prince_jammys> Saif: same distribution, different desktop managers
<bazhang> saif likely kde for mandriva but offtopic here
<ryan__> Nitroray, if you're using NVidia, you're going to need closed drivers maybe to get better resolutions
<Nitroray> I cant see Restricted Driver Manager (im on Ubuntu 7.10)
<zardosht> LjL: yes cause I have opened some webpages, and chating with you, so perhaps I connected to some server
<Nitroray> but i can see it like an icon
<rhineheart_m> can anybody give me a link that would guide me on how to install ebox for ubuntu server? Thanks a lot
<Nitroray> is that also okay ?
<Saif> i dont know anything but thank to all
<__TJ__> Click on it, what do you see?
<Ar435> Hi. I dual booted Windows XP and Ubuntu (Feisty Fawn) on my laptop a while back. I just formatted the partition Ubuntu was installed on, and now GRUB won't work. Can anybody help me out?
<prince_jammys> saif #mandriva
<ryan__> Nitroray, yes, that's what you're looking for - after updates, click on that icon to enable the NVidia driver
<mrtsunami> !mandriva > Saif
<ryan__> Nitroray, it will download, install for you
<soundray> Ar435: you have to boot from a Windows install disk and repair the boot sector. Best to ask for help in a Windows channel.
<Nitroray> shizzle.. where to find Restricted Drivers again, (Ubuntu 7.10 Desktop Edition)
<LjL> zardosht: those are outgoing, not incoming as you asked... but anyway, they should still be there. try « netstat -a -l | grep irc », does that show anything?
<Syxx> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tarvid> how do I tell which sound system is running?
<ryan__> Nitroray, System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<Syxx> how do i uninstall the flashplugin
<zardosht> LjL: works thanks :D
<mrtsunami> Syxx, it depends how you installed it originally
<linabhi> hi i  realtek hda audio and it does not work in ubuntu
<Ayabara> is it good practice to enable proposed and backports?
<Nitroray> Its not under there i cant do System > Administartion > Restricted Drivers Manager ( i only see Keyring.. Network Tools.. Printing.. System Log.. Sytem monitor.. and Update Manager)
<LjL> Ayabara: no
<bazhang> Ayabara: risky
<shade052> how do i format my usb pen drive from the prompt
<Syxx> i installed with with sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<soundray> Syxx: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree', then do a 'locate libflashplayer.so', and if that still finds files, delete them with 'sudo rm'
<Syxx> with the*
<Ayabara> LjL, bazhang, ok. I'm having sound issues on my laptop, so I'm grasping for straws :-)
<zardosht> LjL: but why I cant see all the connections IP through the list?
<LjL> Ayabara: backports are usually safe, but still less thoroughly tested than the main repositories. you should enable them if you really know you want them. if you want one single program from backports, you can install just that program. proposed can be very buggy, as they're packages that are published so that they can be *tested*.
<Nitroray> Ryan_ : Its not under there i cant do System > Administartion > Restricted Drivers Manager ( i only see Keyring.. Network Tools.. Printing.. System Log.. Sytem monitor.. and Update Manager)
<olie_> Hi all. When I run "iwlist scan" I can not see my network. How can it be? I see plenty other nets, and my net is broadcasting its essid since I see it from another laptop? Help!!! Thx.
<LjL> zardosht: uh? i think you can.
<LjL> zardosht: what i see is: tcp        0      0 ljlbox.ljlnet:47976     calvino.freenode.n:ircd ESTABLISHED
<LjL> zardosht: this means it's a TCP connection, from my port 47976, to the address calvino.freenode.net (this is the address), on the irc port (6667)
<ryan__> Nitroray, are you logged in as a user in the administrator group?
<Ayabara> LjL, ok.
<prince_jammys> Nitroray: type in terminal:   restricted-manager
<dalgar> greetings all
<frost0> is Miro legal?
<Nitroray> Mhh... have almost all access except the installing new software one..
<soundray> frost0: yes
<LjL> Ayabara: and when i say "buggy", i meant they can break the rest of the system (especially APT)
<Nitroray> im not root atm
<frost0> soundray, how so?
<frost0> soundray, in the us
<Itaku> how come firefox loads the page but it doesnt show the page
<Nitroray> Prince-jammys Thanks
<ryan__> Nitroray, try 'sudo restricted-manager'
<ryan__> in terminal
<mrtsunami> Itaku, you're going to have to be more specific about the page :)
<prince_jammys> Nitroray: yeah sudo
<Ayabara> LjL, I'll stay away for now. Maybe compiling alsa 1.0.16 will fix my issues
<Itaku> i search for how to disassemble an elf file in google
<Itaku> i click a result
<Nitroray> Failed to run /usr/bin/restricted-manager as user root.
<Nitroray> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<frost0> soundray, would you recommend miro?
<aeleon> how do i forward ports in ubuntu? is that even a plausible question?
<zardosht> LjL: and I got "tcp        0      0 89.165.77.213:51646     brown.freenode.net:ircd ESTABLISHED" but when execute netstat -a -l I cant get the IPs, just port
<Itaku> it does all the transfering and receiving and waiting stuff
<iamasmith> Can anybody point me at any docs regarding the structure of a driver disk? I want to make one with a patched via82cxxx driver.
<Itaku> and then it says done at the bottom
<mrtsunami> Itaku, if other pages work, it's probably a problem with the page itself
<soundray> frost0: I haven't tried it
<Itaku> but not showing the page
<prince_jammys> Nitroray:    can your user sudo?
<aeleon> i'm running a vpn and i want to make sure the ports i've forwarded in my router go to my client.
<frost0> soundray, but it is legal?
<Itaku> mrtsunami: its not working with about every other page
<frost0> soundray, that is all i wanted to know i guess :)
<frost0> soundray, it just seems too good to be true.
<bazhang> aeleon: same as with every other system--use a browser to connect to your router and forward them
<Nitroray> Well.. im trying to login change my restrictions.. now
<LjL> zardosht, if you add the "grep" part, you're simply filtering the output to the single like that's about IRC. the output is otherwise the very same
<Ayabara> Anyone with an XPS M1530 about?
<LjL> zardosht: the line that you see when you type "netstat -a -l | grep irc" *is there* also when you just type "netstat -a -l"
<ryan__> Nitroray, after you change your permissions, that's the place you'll need to find it - hope that helps
<Nitroray> ok
<Nitroray> what was the app called again ?
<aeleon> bazhang: i do that. I'm using my client's browser to connect to my server's router, yeah, and i've forward the ports, but when I use utorrent's portchecker, for example, it says it's closed.
<soundray> frost0: it's just software.
<bazhang> aeleon: this is under wine?
<prince_jammys> Nitroray: restricted-manager (just type restricted and tab will autocomplete)
<aeleon> no. my client is vista, my server is ubuntu.
<aeleon> using openvpn.
<soundray> frost0: just because you can use a thing to do something illegal, it does not make that thing itself illegal.
<dalgar> can anyone help me with getting my printer working ?
<aeleon> i'm on ff on vista , though, if that saves any grace. :x
<Nitroray> ok
<ryan__> Nitroray, restricted-manager if you're using a terminal to run it, otherwise it can be found via the menus by System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<prince_jammys> !anyone | dalgar
<ubotu> dalgar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> aeleon: I think I see the problem ;]
<Viktorious> how do u get recycle bin on desktop
<bazhang> aeleon: starts with a 'V' ;]
<frost0> soundray, i don't want to do anything illegal....i have no idea how i would on this.....so, i would have to go out of my way to do illegal things?
<aeleon> ^ bazhang
<jrib> !icons > Viktorious (read the private message from ubotu)
<aeleon> oh, stop, though, bazhang.
<aeleon> because i can't do anything about it
<havok73> Can anyone recommend (based on stability) a DVD player for Gutsy? Im running an Intel X3100 graphics chipset and compiz (ya I know its blacklisted)
<dalgar> I have a brother FAX-2440c and installed the latest drivers from Brother, but when I try to print I get a obtuse error:  "Error printing"
<bazhang> aeleon: this may not be the best place to ask for that--not sure how many 'v****' users there are around here
<jrib> havok73: software?  gxine, ogle, vlc, mplayer, and totem should all work fine.  Try them and use what you like
<Merc> anyone know how to turn off the shadows that maximized windows cast on panels below?  it doesnt seem top be affected by the "Shadow widows" setting which deals with drop shadows...
<Syxx> how to a make a firefox icon appear on my desktop instead for in the panel
<Syxx> do*
<Merc> in compiz
<aeleon> but the problem isn't with vista.
<AutoMatriX> dalgar, try a new sport : Brother-trhrowing
<bazhang> aha
<aeleon> necessariy.
<aeleon> necessarily*
<prince_jammys> Syxx: drag it from the menu to the desktop
<soundray> frost0: look, if you're that scared, you should get paid advice from a lawyer.
<Aqua2> folks.... if I'm about to go messing around with something that I KNOW could break my system but I wanted to make a full backup of root so I can get it back the way it was if I need to... what's the best way to go about doing a full backup of my root partition??
<frost0> soundray, true.
<havok73> jrib: tried gxine, mplayer, and totem couldnt get em to work, only one I had a little luck with was kaffiene, but it froze up xwindows after about 10 mins
<Itaku> how do you disassemble elf files?
<jrib> !dvd > havok73 (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> havok73: did you do that?
<jrib> Syxx: just drag it onto your desktop from your panel
<zardosht> LjL: but but is it possible to list all the IPs and ports, the way that "netstat -na" in windows does?
<Nitroray> I cant login as ROOT
<LjL> zardosht: netstat -l -a -n
<havok73> jrib: ya
<LjL> !root > Nitroray    (Nitroray, see the private message from Ubotu)
<MedBook> list
<frold> Howto import a .pst into a mail client in Ubuntu....? I tried thunderbird but wasnt able seems like I can only import from "Communicator 4.0"
<jpatrick> !bot > MedBook
<jrib> havok73: what happens exactly when you try gxine for example
<Itaku> you can change the root password tho...
<prince_jammys> Nitroray: you don't need to login as root, you just have to log in as an admin user (ie.  one who can sudo)
<LjL> Itaku: but that's definitely not recommended.
<havok73> jrib: It started up but it was like it could spin up the dvd
<soundray> !info readpst | frold
<Itaku> i changed it
<jpatrick> !noroot | Itaku
<bazhang> frost0: this is about the restricted drivers that you have concern?
<jrib> havok73: did you get an error?
<LjL> Itaku: your computer, your choice.
<ubotu> frold: readpst (source: libpst): Converts Outlook PST files to mbox and others. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-1 (gutsy), package size 55 kB, installed size 192 kB
<ubotu> Itaku: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<frost0> bazhang, no...its about miro
<havok73> jrib: nope
<prince_jammys> \msg ubotu
<Itaku> ill be here 24/7
<bazhang> frost0: miro is perfectly fine and aboveboard
<LjL> Itaku: you don't sleep?
<mrtsunami> prince_jammys, try the forward slash :)
<Itaku> i do but i dont sleep much
<frost0> bazhang, i see on the guide like discovery channel and stuff? what's up with that
<Itaku> and my computer is right next to my bed
<Itaku> and i never turn off
<bazhang> frost0: they allow it so no worries
<Ar435> That's hardly 24/7 then, is it?
<Itaku> its like
<zardosht> LjL: still just ports no Ips, thank you anyway :)
<Itaku> 18/7
<frold> soundray thanks: Howto use it and howto install it...?
<frost0> bazhang, my worry is if i do something illegal accidentilly
<Itaku> now how do you disassemble an elf file?
<frost0> accidentally*
<jrib> havok73: did you try other DVDs?
<LjL> zardosht: seems like an IP to me: tcp        0      0 192.168.0.2:47976       213.92.8.4:6667         ESTABLISHED
<prince_jammys> mrtsunami: thanks :)
<soundray> !software > frold, please read the private message from ubotu
<bazhang> frost0: that is silly--miro is no way illegal not even close to it
<havok73> jrib: no just one, but it worked in kaffiene for a bit
<Itaku> crap i cant get opera working
<LjL> Itaku: apt-cache search disassemble?
<frost0> bazhang, but, it has bittorrent which i know is not illegal in it self..but idk...
<bazhang> frost0: then do not use the torrent client
<_mug> hargh the smell of a laserprinter in the evening.. :)
<Itaku> There is no matching application available.
<bazhang> frost0: but we are waaaay offtopic now ;]
<wyclif> hey everybody
<jrib> Itaku: well, first, what does "apt-cache policy libdvdcss2 | grep -i Installed" return?
<Aqua2> anyone know a good way to do a full image/backup of my root partition??
<Itaku> Installed: none
<artti> It's so boring. Still upgrading.
<LjL> Itaku, there are lots of applications matching "disassemble"
<LjL> !find disassemble | Itaku
<ubotu> itaku: Found: mono-utils
<jrib> Itaku: ack, wrong person, sorry
<prince_jammys> Itaku: check your repositories, i show several disassemblers
<jrib> havok73: well, first, what does "apt-cache policy libdvdcss2 | grep -i Installed" return?
<Itaku> i used add/remove programs
<ryan__> Aqua2, on a live CD, run 'dd if=/dev/sda1 of=backup.img'
<LjL> Itaku: and ubotu is lying, there is plenty more.
<_mug> Aqua2: boot knoppix or something and dd
<ryan__> Aqua2, if sda1 was your partition
<LjL> Itaku: Add/Remove Programs shows a tiny subset of applications (mainly, the ones with a GUI)
<LjL> Itaku: do try apt-cache search disassemble.
<artti> Does anyone say something interesting. ;)
<Aqua2> dd?
<LjL> !ot | artti
<ubotu> artti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_mug> Aqua2: type man dd
<bazhang> artti: all the time in #ubuntu-offtopic ;]
<Itaku> ok now i know that
<artti> Thanks.
<Itaku> now how do i code C++?
<Nitroray> Guys, i can sudo, but what is the command in the terminal as sudo, to make myself admin ????
<havok73> jrib:1.2.5.-1
<mrtsunami> Itaku, with a text editor?
<LjL> Itaku: should ask in ##c++
<bazhang> Nitroray: same
<_mug> Aqua2: but dd will backup even the empty diskspace
<Itaku> lol...
<Itaku> 2 #'s?
<Nitroray> bazhang: what ya mean ?
<LjL> Itaku: yes
<Aqua2> yup... don't care about that
<_mug> Itaku: by learning it :P
<bazhang> Nitroray: sudo is what you need in the terminal as well
<Aqua2> it compresses it though right?
<_mug> no
<Itaku> ...
<vi390> how do I handle the error AFD changed from -2 to -1 on Totem, when Playing DVDs. I want to play region 2 DVDs, and have set that in totem, but still get the error
<frost0> bazhang, so, i can subscribe to discovery channel legally?
<Nitroray> bazhang: How to make my user account admin/root/sudo now ?
<_mug> Nitroray: sudo su -
<jrib> havok73: eject your disc and insert it again and pastebin the output you get from 'mplayer dvd://1'
<vi390> its says encrypted DVD support unavailable, but what Now ?
<LjL> !rootshell | _mug, Nitroray
<ubotu> _mug, Nitroray: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<bazhang> frost0: sure
<frost0> bazhang, can i watch them off of discoveries website or something also?
<bazhang> vi390: libdvdcss2 from www.medibuntu.org
<bazhang> frost0: no idea
<frost0> bazhang, then where do they get this video?
<frost0> bazhang, i don't mean to be rude...i just want to make sure :)
<Itaku> is there a way to make an mirc script do terminal commands?
<havok73> jrib: pastebin?
<Nitroray> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<bazhang> frost0: care to join #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<jrib> !paste > havok73 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Kelvin> !sudo
<LjL> Itaku, why would we support mIRC...?
<anders> how can i open a port ?
<Itaku> how do i run mono-utils?
<anders> i cant  find anything about it?
<LjL> anders: open a port?
<anders> yes
<sixpence> How would I go about downgrading flashplugin-nonfree
<faileas> Itaku: MIRC is windows only
<sixpence> ?
<vi390> bazhang: thats what I already did > install totem-xine libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread3
<soundray> anders: you run software that responds to incoming requests on that port
<Itaku> faileas: wine
<anders> i see that all ports are supose to be open
<faileas> Itaku: with a native client /exec would work methinks
<anders> yes soundray
<bazhang> vi390: you need to get the package from the link I gave you
<Itaku> EXEC Unknown command
<LjL> Itaku: *native* client.
<sixpence> How would I go about downgrading the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<Itaku> how do i run mono-utils?
<soundray> sixpence: you would do a 'sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree', then you can install an older version with dpkg -i
<Mik1> damn, xubuntu is fat :(
<soundray> sixpence: I have to admit I can't see the point of it, though
<Itaku> !language | Mik1
<ubotu> Mik1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sixpence> soundray: dpkg -i ?
<havok73> jrib: ok I think I did it
<anders> soundray im trying to run a eggdrop but the port wont listen
<soundray> sixpence: indeed
<Mike1> roger that, ubotu!
<anders>  Couldn't listen on port '8493' on the given address. Please make sure 'my-ip' is set correctly, or try a different port.
<anders> hm ?
<cdubya> I have a serious problem....I had setup my laptop (compaq c751) with Ubuntu on a dual-boot with Vista......and through a tirade of events I now cannot get ubuntu's LiveCD to even boot this system. I can't get Vista to boot either as it says there's an error loading winload.exe. I need to get this drive fixed back up, but I am at a loss for how to repair it at this point. Ideas?
<LjL> sixpence, soundray: downgrading flashplugin-nonfree will *not* result in Flash actually being downgraded, because all that package does is fetch the latest version from the Adobe site
<Itaku> how do i run mono-utils?
<LjL> anders: normal users can only listen on ports >1024
<soundray> LjL: which is why I'm saying I can't see the point (sixpence)
<sixpence> soundray: Where do I get the .deb for dpkg?
<Indiadev_Techie>  cdubya: is the live c bootin ???
<anders> ok LjL thanks i will try
<sixpence> Oh..
<soundray> sixpence: what are you hoping to achieve?
<sixpence> soundray: To downgrade Flash
<sixpence> To another version
<soundray> sixpence: why?
<Indiadev_Techie>  cdubya: is tha live cd bootin ????
<sixpence> soundray: Because the current version I have is buggy.
<marko85ujk> Has anyone managed to install Speedtouch 330 on Ubuntu 7.10?
<havok73> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56376/ > jrib
<vi390> bazhang
<Durbatuluk> hi I have a new laptop and my memory card it cant read... my reader inside it...
<soundray> sixpence: how can you tell that it's buggy?
<vi390> bazhang: Ok
<cdubya> Indiadev_Techi, no
<Indiadev_Techie>  cdubya: did u try the system recovery console in vista ???
<cdubya> it fails
<sixpence> soundray: Because I can only play one video per session and it freezes.
<cdubya> can't get to it
<havok73> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56376/
<Indiadev_Techie>  cdubya: oh i see....
<cdubya> That's why I'm really at a loss for what to do
<marko85ujk> Has anyone managed to install Speedtouch 330 on Ubuntu 7.10?
<Ptolemaios> how much space should i give my root partition?
<Indiadev_Techie> did u check it with some other live cd os...
<marko85ujk> 2gb recommeneded
<cdubya> Is there any means to fix the mbr via a liveCD that would do this?
<sixpence> So yeah, how do I downgrade flash?
<erUSUL> !adsl | marko85ujk
<ubotu> marko85ujk: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Indiadev_Techie> Ptolemaios: what u total hd capacity ???
<soundray> sixpence: what evidence do you have that a) this is a bug and not a misconfiguration, and b) downgrading would help?
<amenado> cdubya shutdown your machine and check your bios, is it supposed to boot from CD first?
<jb1> Channel, I have a problem with my gnome desktop taking FOREVER (and I mean like 20+ minutes) to go from login accepted to usable desktop.  What logs/files/etc could I look at to determine where my hangup is?  My system is responsive (going to another terminal [ctrl+alt+f1] runs perfectly, just of course with no desktop manager)
<sixpence> soundray: Listen, i'm not going to go through it again, i've done the BT and I know what I have to do.
<cdubya> I booted an XP install disk and tried to use it, but it said there are no hard drives available
<Ptolemaios> Indiadev_Techie: 400gb
<Itaku> none of the dis assemblers from apt-cache search disassemble work
<amenado> cdubya-> check your bios first
<marko85ujk> jb1: Check out your /var/logs
<marko85ujk> jb1: Check out your /var/log
<soundray> sixpence: you've done the BT? What's that?
<ryan__> jbl, when you're in another terminal, run 'top' to see what processes are running
<sixpence> soundray: Backtrace
<Indiadev_Techie> then u can easily set 20-40 or 60 for root (/) n 2-4 gb for swap....
<soundray> sixpence: you have a misconfiguration.
<nerdsquad3210> is it possible that my pc isnt able to boot from usb even if theres the option in the bios ?
<sixpence> soundray: How's that?
<wickedsmaat> Does Ubuntu 7.10 support DVD-Burners?  How About Blu-Ray???  I've looked online and am having trouble finding an answer, hoping this will help.
<frost0> if i cancel a download in an application in ubuntu (miro) where will it go? is it in the temp and removed? it is big enough that i am concerned ...
<Indiadev_Techie> Ptolemaios: then u can easily set 20-40 or 60 for root (/) n 2-4 gb for swap...
<amenado> nerdsquad3210-> yes its possible
<Ptolemaios> ok, thanks
<prodigel> Hi all. I want to set-up some routing between my desktop computer which is directly linked to internet by PPPOE and a laptop that is linked to the desk computer through a second network adatper. I don' know how to use iptables, but I do have a script from the internet that did that for a similar configuration, still net identical. Can someone help me with this? I can paste.ubuntu-nl the script ...
<fs_> I'm having a problem with memory with Ubuntu, Apache2 + mod_perl: Feb 17 11:26:51 virtual kernel: Free swap  = 0kB; Feb 17 11:26:51 virtual kernel: Total swap = 132088kB; Feb 17 11:26:51 virtual kernel: Out of Memory: Kill process 16470 (apache2) score 65078 and children.;
<Sippy> Im looking for help getting x11 forwarding working on my ubuntu 7.04 server.  I think I have it mostly setup, however when i execute an X app, nothing happens in my local machine.  but in verbose mode it says the x11 forwarding is set up.  so if anyone has any insights help would be apreicated.
<soundray> sixpence: it works for virtually everyone else.
<guillaume_> Hello I have a jabra bt125 bluetooth headset (the one that come with warhawk playstation 3game) I am trying to use it  on my ubuntu box but when i put it into pairing mode and try to do hcitool scan I don't get the device..... Has anyone here played with that ?! :p
<cdubya> amenado, what am I looking for
<ryan__> wickedsmaat, it supports dvd burning
<sixpence> soundray: No, there is quite a large community that has this problem. But enlighten me on this misconfiguration./
<frost0> soundray, if i cancel a download in an application, where does that file go?
<wickedsmaat> RYAN__ =>  Any particular vendor???
<amenado> cdubya  boot precedence --- which device your laptop should boot from 1st
<frold> soundray, readpst give me this error :( unknown index structure. Could this be a new Outlook 2003 PST file?
<soundray> frost0: depends on the application
<jb1> marko85, ryan :  ok... /var/log/ that narrows it down to a few hundred....When doing top, I see top as my most active process, and then a small amount on my other processes (99% idle, load average of .01).  No thrashing going on
<ryan__> wickedsmaat, I'm not sure what you mean by that
<frost0> soundray, miro
<cdubya> amenado, I'm confusd about how tat will help
<wickedsmaat> RYAN__ =>  Panasonic, Toshiba, Asus . . . etc, etc.
<amenado> cdubya are you sure your laptop should boot from cdrom 1st? can you verify?
<havok73> jrib: there?
<ryan__> jbl, if there's no thrashing, then it might be choking on a config file - create another user with a clean directory and see if it still has a problem
<jrib> havok73: yep, I am now
<soundray> sixpence: your problem description suggests that there is more than one plugin installed that attempts to handle flash.
<amenado> prodigel-> easy...your desktop is running ubuntu right?
<havok73> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56376/
<sixpence> soundray: Mmm.
<ryan__> wickedsmaat, I think it supports almost all burners
<cdubya> amenado, I know it boots cd first
<prodigel> yes
<prodigel> amenado: yes
<wickedsmaat> Okay, great.  thanks.
<jrib> havok73: try 'mplayer -vo x11 dvd://1'
<sixpence> soundray: Is there an argument I can pass to aptitude to list all installed packages?
<amenado> cdubya verify
<soundray> frold: sorry, I don't think I can help you with that
<frost0> bazhang, how do i kill firefox-bin?
<frold> thanks anyway
<marko85ujk> jb1: Look to see what error messages you get in the /var/log/messages... restart apache services and monitor those three files
<soundray> sixpence: sure, but I suggest you look at about:plugins in firefox  first
<marko85ujk> jb1: then see what error messages you come up with.
<jb1> ok.  I'll log into the desktop as clean user with a clean profile.
<frafu> Hello, I am installing ubuntu on a computer with an ethernet card and a wifi card. I have configured a static ip for the wired connection to my router; but internet does not work: it seems that ubuntu tries to connect through the wireless connection, but my router does not have wifi.
<amenado> prodigel what is the nic name towards the ppoe internet? whats the name toward your client? eth0? eth1?
<cdubya> amenado, I did
<ac3> hi
<amenado> cdubya-> and now insert your liveCD disk and boot
<prodigel> amenado: eth1  goes to internet eth0 to the laptop
<lordleemo> sixpence: i had same problem with flash i solved it by uninstalling gnash
<prodigel> amenado: no sorry the other way :D
<frafu> How can I disable wifi and use the wired connection in Ubuntu?
<havok73> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56377/
<Indiadev_Techie>  cdubya: may u went terribly wrong somewher....
<amenado> prodigel-> be acurate now, ill give you wrong advise if  I get wrong info
<dokaya> lordleemo => i have problem with flash.. but i reinstall the flash manually
<vncd_> frohike,    killall firefox-bin
 * marko85ujk Anyone managed to get Speedtouch to work with Ubuntu?
<frost0> soundray, how do i clean up temp in ubuntu?
<dokaya> gnash was really slow and very annoying
<jrib> havok73: and nothing happened?
<Mike1> is it possible to list installed packages by size?
<amenado> dokaya  which web browser?
<sixpence> soundray: Well how do I get to that sort of a dialog?
<prodigel> amenado: eth0 goes to net and eth1 goest to laptop. Also ppp0 is the one with the internet
<amenado> frost0-> just cd /tmp;  then start rm -rf filestodeleteordirectory
<havok73> jrib: correct
<lordleemo> sixpence: check what plugins you have m8 i had to many installed so they ended up blocking each other
<sixpence> lordleemo: Where do I check that?
<amenado> prodigel-> type this,  ifconfig -a;  route -n   and paste it to pastebin please
<dokaya> amenado : firefox
<headb0y> hi, recently i tried to auto-mount a usb ntfs formatted drive. first it didnt work and then it suddenly appeared. now it is gone again. what should i do?
<jrib> havok73: try dvd://2 dvd://3 etc.
<soundray> frost0: best to set TMPTIME to something nonzero. Cleanup will then be done for you at boot
<soundray> frost0: edit /etc/default/rcS
<amenado> dokaya did you put the libflashplayer.so at  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ? or /usr/lib/firefox*/plugins ?
<ac3> i just did an apt-get dist-upgrade on my hardy heron and firefox was upgraded to version3. But now every webpage seems zoomed. pressing ctrl+- twice renders the webpage back to normal, but the firefox menus are still zoomed (even the tabs and the icons)
<dokaya> don't know when i used non flash-free player, it was extremely slow down my computer, then i remove it, and install flash from adobe
<soundray> sixpence: you enter 'about:plugins' as the URL in firefox
<dokaya> yes
<marko85ujk> headb0y: did you try unhide option in grub?:D
<leeping2008> Hi there, I'm trying to compress an image of my hard drive (250GB), and the image is 32 GB in size.  However, I believe that the compression isn't efficient, because I only have <1GB of data on the drive.  How do I improve the compression??
<Mik1> how are they able to make xubuntu-live-cd so small?
<lordleemo> sixpence: synaptics search flash plugins etc etc thats how i did it
<ac3> is there a fix for this?
<leeping2008> Hi there, I'm trying to compress an image of my hard drive (250GB), and the image is 32 GB in size (after compression).  However, I believe that the compression isn't efficient, because I only have <1GB of data on the drive.  How do I improve the compression??
<KuRSuN> Türkçe bilen varmi :)
<prodigel> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m56ef0594
<lufis> Mik1: on-the-fly-comression
<headb0y> marko85ujk: whats that?
<lufis> compression
<jrib> Mik1: are you mike1 by any chance?
<soundray> !tr | KuRSuN
<lordleemo> sixpence: i uninstalled everything then started afresh hope tha helps
<ubotu> KuRSuN: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<havok73> jrib: hmm dvd 2 seems to be playing let me check it out a sec
<frost0> soundray, then set what to what?
<Indiadev_Techie> leeping2008: wht software do u use for compression..
<leeping2008> Indiadev_Techie: I use gzip with the -9 option
<sixpence> soundray: I have application/futuresplash and shockwave flash
<Mike1> jrib: is it possible to use that on a "normal" system?
<havok73> jrib: it plays a little clip then exits
<soundray> frost0: TMPTIME to a reasonable time in days. I tend to set 10
<lufis> KDE 4 is in hardy's repos right?
<jrib> Mike1: try aptitude search with a custom -F.  See: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s04s01.html.  I don't know what you mean by your last question
<ac3> lufis: yes
<marko85ujk> !help ubuntu 7.10 speedtouch
<jrib> havok73: yeah, dvd://2 only plays chapter 2 of your dvd
<dokaya> amenado have you ever use HSDPA modem in ubuntu ?
<havok73> jrib: looks like its exiting without error tho, just the thing Im playing is a small clip
<soundray> sixpence: were you listening to lordleemo?
<leeping2008> Would it help if I wrote zeros in all of the free space?
<amenado> prodigel-> does your client have an assigned ip address yet? what ip address will you assign to it?
<havok73> jrib: dvd 3 worked too, just a different small clip
<dokaya> amenado => i try to stop hal and plug my hsdpa usb modem, first time i can connect to internet
<sixpence> soundray: Yes...
<dokaya> but second and till now i can used it anymore
<amenado> dokaya-> whats a HSPDA is that for the cell fone?
<jrib> havok73: what video card do you have?
<Indiadev_Techie> leeping2008: u can fiddle with other compression softwares.....
<prodigel> amenado: net ip is allocated dinamically
<havok73> jrib: intel x3100 (965)
<dokaya> yes.. cellfone modem,
<prodigel> amenado: the others are fixed
<vncd_> vncd, hi
<dokaya> amenado => right now i use bluetooth to connect to my phone and dial up to the internet
<amenado> prodigel-> i meant client as your laptop, what is the ip address assigned?
<jrib> havok73: ah don't know anything about intel cards.  If you had nvidia, I'd recommend the nvidia binary drivers to get hardware acceleration
<prodigel> amenado: 192.168.2.2
<soundray> sixpence: I would remove that futuresplash thing
<havok73> jrib: its an integrated chip =\
<leeping2008> Indiadev_Techie, I'll try.  However, I think there must be a way to write zeros to the free space to facilitate the compression..
<graft> hey y'all - does anyone whether i can play movies to an apple-tv box from ubuntu somehow?
<sixpence> soundray: I can't find the package name. BRilliant.
<dokaya> amenado => i use option driver. and some time my ubuntu can detect the usb_storage from this modem, but some times it won't
<Indiadev_Techie> leeping2008: try 7zip, kgb achiever
<sixpence> soundray: Can I remove plugins from inside Firefox?
<amenado> prodigel is your laptop connected now? ping it, ping 192.168.2.2
<dokaya> and till now, i can connect to internet using my modem
<dokaya> (_,_')
<prodigel> amenado: yes it is. And it responds
<leeping2008> Indiadev_Techie, thanks :) I will try those
<graft> or is there any way to run itunes on linux?
<prodigel> amenado:  also desk reponds to pings from laptop
<tacone> hello. I have a problem in the italian support channel. it's something about a desktop trash icon pointing to / instead of the trash folder. I am looking for a way to reset the setting.
<amenado> dokaya but that has nothing to do with flashplugins
<Indiadev_Techie> leeping2008: google them up...bro...
<soundray> sixpence: no, you have to delete the plugin lib (or move it  to a place that firefox doesn't check for plugins)
<amenado> prodigel->  from your laptop can you ping your desktp 192.168.2.1 ?
<Indiadev_Techie> leeping2008: kgb achiever is gr8...
<fs_> Problem: Ubuntu + Apache2 + mod_perl. Apache error.log: "(12)Cannot allocate memory: couldn't create child process:" what could be the reason? Trying to run perl scripts, two or three first ones work but after that the memory is full and I get error message.
<prodigel> amenado: Yes I can! :)
<dokaya> no amenado => this is another case
<jrib> tacone: is the trash icon listed when the person does 'ls -l ~/Desktop' ?
<amenado> prodigel so where is the issue? can your laptop then ping www.yahoo.com ?
<Indiadev_Techie> leeping2008: also check uharc
<prodigel> amenado: no I cannot :(
<amenado> dokaya well you switched on me, i dont know what you were speaking of then
<graft> tacone: is it gnome or kde?
<soundray> sixpence: I mean, if you have installed it through firefox, you *can* probably remove it through firefox as well
<sixpence> soundray: The thing is, I can't find this futuresplash thing anywhere on my box.
<prodigel> amenado: somewhere routing is missing or badly configured
<tacone> graft: gnome
<amenado> prodigel simple   sudo "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<leeping2008> Indiadev_Techie, even if the compression software is much better than gzip or bzip2, it can't compress a 32GB file into <1GB .. I believe that the compressor is trying to compress random bits in the free space
<soundray> sixpence: what's the name of the plugin lib as reported by firefox?
<graft> tacone: shucks, can'thelp much
<sixpence> soundray: http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200802171142511280x1024cu2.png <-- There
<amenado> prodigel-> then sudo "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE"
<tacone> jrib: I am asking for that.
<tacone> thanks anyway graft
<amenado> dokaya so what is the other case?
<sixpence> soundray: Also, at the bottom of totem, there is an flv listing.. Odd.
<camilla> Am looking for a program that can help me with bash scripting. Like a IDE that correct me in realtime when I do something wrong in my code. Any recommendations?
<robcalewar> I ran the fixmbr without realizing what I was doing, how can I reinstall grub?
<soundray> sixpence: that's fine -- it's just two types  of content handled by libflashplayer.so
<Indiadev_Techie> leeping2008: Hey bro, try Kgb Achiever.... it compressession ratio is unbelieveable...but u will need 1 or more than 1gb ram...for kgb....
<soundray> sixpence: any gnash or other flash handler when you scroll down further?
<amenado> camilla-> please visit #bash but what you're asking is impossible, it has to be executed first
<leeping2008> Indiadev_Techie, there's 8GB of ram on these machines :) I'll try the program, thanks
<amenado> prodigel-> have I lost you?
<artti> Should i install postfix?
<sixpence> soundray: No.
<guillaume_> Has anyone played with bluetooth headset like jabra with ubuntu ?!
<prodigel> amenado: no sorry. I wast trying it ...
<soundray> camilla: the /topic of the #bash channel has some interesting links -- check there
<Indiadev_Techie> leeping2008: :)-;-)-8-)
<mrtsunami> !anyone | guillaume_
<ubotu> guillaume_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<prodigel> amenado: it works now thanks.
<roe_> has anyone set up ubuntu to be a PDC?
<amenado> prodigel-> works good?
<prodigel> amenado: I was having another script with maquerading but was masquerading for ethx not ppp0 since there I have a router not direct connection
<tacone> jrib: No, it's not listed
<prodigel> amenado: I'll change my script to fit current needs
<artti> I have postfix configuration? What i select?
<guillaume_> I would like to talk with someone that has played with bluetooth headset under ubuntu Like the jabra headset !
<Indiadev_Techie> leeping2008: 8GB wow bro...k...what do u do wid these monster machines...
<amenado> prodigel-> you have described your network wrong earlier, but i can figure out from the paste you made
<prodigel> amenado: still ... the thing with ip_forward file I'm curios. I don't have that in the script but since now it worked ok without it.
<prodigel> amenado: Now I had to do sudo su for the echo to work
<artti> Can someone help me with postfix?
<sixpence> soundray: Yep, go gnash
<prodigel> amenado: just sudo echo ... didn
<amenado> prodigel-> it was not a file you set to 1
<prodigel> amenado: just sudo echo ... didn
<prodigel> amenado: just sudo echo ... dIdn't do the job
<jrib> prodigel: how does he know it is /?
<soundray> sixpence: you *do* have gnash?
<prodigel> jrib: ?
<Mike1> jrib: damn, i don't understand the aptitude howto you gave me -_-
<sixpence> soundray: No.
<soundray> sixpence: what do you mean then?
 * Mike1 is stupid :(
<sixpence> soundray: You asked if i had it
<jrib> tacone: how does he know it is /+
<sixpence> soundray: I said no
<jrib> prodigel: sorry
<artti> Can someone help me with postfix configuration?
<zachalink> It won't let me start any peer to peer applications that use java with the following message:
<zachalink> Something went wrong with LimeWire.
<zachalink> Maybe you're using the wrong version of Java?
<zachalink> (LimeWire is tested against and works best with with Sun's JRE, Java 1.5+)
<zachalink> The version of Java in your PATH is:
<zachalink> java version "1.7.0"   ...help please?
<FloodBot1> zachalink: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soundray> sixpence: "Yep, go gnash" is a strange way of saying that
<jrib> Mike1: do a simple experiment: aptitude search -F * ubuntu      where you change * to one of the fields listed on that page
<sixpence> soundray: Woops I meant to say no*
<Mike1> jrib: thank you :)
<StevenD> Would someone like to solve a "no audio in ubuntu" problem?
<artti> Can someone help me with postfix configuration?
<zachalink> I get a major issue in java: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56378/
<phac3> ihave the same no audi problem with ubuntu
<zachalink> Please help if you can.
<j_> Is there any good email client for the terminal that uses pop3? and if so, where can I find a guide?
<phac3> audio**
<jpastore> Hi, I just reinstalled Ubuntu on my laptop, and I notice the network manager icon is not showing up on my task bar. I see the process running but why is it not displaying?
<tacone> jrib: seems like it's /. the content is the same
<Indiadev_Techie>  j_: yes, Thunderbird....
<jpastore> I need ot be able to create a vpn connection to my office
<faileas> is there any way to install java and flash plugins for FF without the front end firefox uses? it keeps failing for me
<tacone> jrib:  also no symlinks and weird stuff. ls reports correct results
<tacone> could be this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-vfs2/+bug/85608
<j_> Indiadev_Techie, In the terminal, realy.. Ill give it a shot!
<jpastore> faileas, I used automatix...http://www.getautomatix.com
<sixpence> soundray: So now do you think I need a downgrade?
<jrib> tacone: if he presses ctrl-l in nautilus and visits "trash://" he has the same contents?
<artti> 2 hours downloaded packages and now its says:  Couldn't stat source package list
<soundray> sixpence: no
<amenado> faileas-> what front end?
<soundray> sixpence: are you on a 64bit  system?
<sixpence> soundray: No
<Asathoor> faileas > are u on a 64bit system?
<faileas> no
<_SiLENT_> can any application be proxified in ubuntu?
<Indiadev_Techie> j_: its xcellent email client...
<faileas> it works... once in a while
<faileas> ;p
<tacone> jrib: yes the very same contents
<tacone> deleting cache didn't solve.
<soundray> sixpence: I suggest you close firefox and remove and reinstall flash
<sixpence> soundray: Hah. Done that many times already
<soundray> sixpence: did you ensure you removed any remnant libflashplayer.so instances?
<artti> PriitM, terekest.
<sixpence> soundray: Well no I just purged
<Asathoor> faileas > just download the tar file. Unpack it somewhere and move the *.so file manually to .mozilla/plugins
<Mike1> jrib: mhhh...how can i use more of those "%"-things at once? for example, i want aptitude to show me size(%D) and name(%p) 'aptitude search -F %p %D xfce4' doesn't work...
<jrib> tacone: want to ask him to join #ubuntu-classroom along with yourself so we can troubleshoot there?
<PriitM> artti, tere tere
<heth> hi. I have a problem with my hard disk on my laptop running 7.10 it flicks like 30 times per min, can anyone help me resolve this?
<solexious> [Q] Is it possible to make it so any files that go or are in a folder chmod 777?
<jrib> Mike1: '%thingy1 %thingy2 ...'
<soundray> sixpence: do a purge again, then run 'locate libflashplayer.so'. Any hits, remove them with sudo rm. Then reinstall.
<hektik> whats the latest version of the nvidia drivers in the package manager?
<artti> PriitM, mis sind siia toob?
<credible> hektik: nvidia-glx-new is 100.14.19
<Indiadev_Techie> heth: does it make some noise ??
<Asathoor> anyone with success installing the ati driver for hp 8510p?
<tacone> ok, jrib. I am currently going to make him delete cache again and restart x. if it doesn't work we'll join classroom in a minute. thanks
<heth> Indiadev_Techie: yes all the time
<dryrot> how do i configure the use of multiple monitors if i'm using Enlightenment as my window manager?
<PriitM> artti, eks vahepeal on muret kah ;) hetkel proovin ise fstabiga hakama saada, hiljem kui hakkama ei peaks saama, siis küsin abi
<jrib> tacone: sure, (ping me there if you do)
<sixpence> soundray: Ah there was a hit
<Indiadev_Techie> heth: then its the time to change ur harddrive....
<amenado> heth save your files, your hd is nearing its end of life cycle
<artti> PriitM, ma alles algaja. kolmas päev Ubuntuga.
<tacone> jrib: nice, thank you
<Mike1> jrib: as my example shows...it doesn't work...it just notices the first %-thing........size(%D) and name(%p) 'aptitude search -F %p %D xfce4'
<PriitM> artti, mul läheb nii 5-6 kuu
<Indiadev_Techie> heth: its going to DIE !!!
<jrib> Mike1: the '' quotes were not optional :)
<heth> Indiadev_Techie, amenado: it's a new HDD dudes, and on WinXP it's not flicking!
<PeP`> Hello... Is installing a command-line system and typing "sudo apt-get install kde4-core xserver-xorg xfonts-base" enough to give me a functional kde4 only kubuntu installation?
<frost0> soundray, sorry i had to do something...........what do i change in TMPTIME?
<Ptolemaios> i use a soundblaster live and i've noticed that the sound ir richer/fuller and more detailed in xp than in ubuntu, have anyone else noticed the same?
<heth> hi. I have a problem with my hard disk on my laptop (brand new) running 7.10 it flicks like 30 times per min, can anyone help me resolve this?
<amenado> heth what do you mean flicking? makes a sound like?
<Indiadev_Techie> heth: ur problem sounds unique...
<artti> PriitM, sain Ubuntu 4.10 Live CD, nüüd üritan uundamisega jõuda 7.10-ni.
<hektik> the only way to run 3d acceleration with nvidia 8800gt is to install the latest drivers from the nvidia webpage right ?
<Mike1> jrib: thank you! you are my hero :)
<heth> Indiadev_Techie: no it's not: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/11/01/ubuntu_laptop_disk_issues/
<Phantom-X> i have a little prob , i run the gutsy liveCD and it works din except from one thing now , i seem unable to download an .iso file to a partition i mounted on the harddisk with firefox , it always stops at 330M
<heth> Indiadev_Techie: just don't know how to resolve this
<afancy> Hi, I have download a deb package. how to install it?
<PriitM> artti, tõmba parem 7.10 cd-image ja tee puhas install, mul keeras isegi 7.04->7.10 uuendus veidi nässu
<StevenD> Would someone like to solve a "no audio in ubuntu" problem?
<Phantom-X> are there anything done with the RAM that makes it full ow what ?
<soundray> frost0: sorry, forget it. TMPTIME is zero by default, meaning that your temporary storage is cleaned on every boot.
<frost0> soundray, alrighty...thx
<soundray> frost0: man rcS for further info
<artti> PriitM, CD'le ei saa kirjutada.
<sixpence> soundray: THe proglem was not corrected.
<jrib> !sound > StevenD (read the private message from ubotu)
<StevenD> THank you jrib :)
<afancy> Hi, how to install a deb package. I used this command but it doesnt work:  sudo deb install libstdc++5_3.3.6-15_i386.deb
<Indiadev_Techie> amenado: yes, heth's harddrive is making noises only in ubuntu...
<artti> PriitM, olen juba vaadanud alternatiivseid installimise võimalusi.
<Detructor> afancy: simple double-click it
<jrib> afancy: why would you want to do that instead of using the package manager (synaptic, APT, etc)?
<Indiadev_Techie> artti: english ???
<xkt> njm,nhl
<soundray> sixpence: okay, then you have to ask for help downgrading again. I won't do it, because I can't see how that would fix anything.
<xkt> sugeti
<artti> Indiadev_Techie, yes i can speak in english little bit. ;)
<sixpence> soundray: What would fix it?
<Indiadev_Techie> artti: this is a english channel....no other language plz....
<j_> how do I use Thunderbird in the terminal?
<soundray> sixpence: I don't know
<heth> hi. I have a problem with my HDD on my laptop (brand new) running 7.10 it flicks like 30 times per min, probably the problem is http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/11/01/ubuntu_laptop_disk_issues/ can anyone help me resolve this?
<brobostigon> j_: you cant thinderbird is GUi. not cli
<artti> Indiadev_Techie, oh sorry.
<soundray> j_: if you need a terminal-based mail program, use mutt
<Indiadev_Techie>  j_: y using thunderbird in terminal when u can run it in GUI ???
<sixpence> soundray: Hahaha.
<j_> Okej, how do I setup mutt?
<Bad_boy> HI guys, I am newbie. need some help, just re-installed ubuntu last night, my firefox was working, now I have rebooted. It won't load, it will startup in the panel, but then disappear
<brobostigon> j_: read man mutt
<soundray> !software > j_, please  read ubotu's private message
<Indiadev_Techie> artti: no prob..bro...just express urself in english here....
<j_> Indiadev_Techie, because I dont have that good hardware on my laptop!
<artti> Indiadev_Techie, i think there's no estonian channel.
<artti> ?
<Indiadev_Techie> artti: i dont no brother..
<^root^> ‎hve this problem, at every bootup one drives is scanned, plus everytime my session settings such as themes, etc are restored to default. What do i do?
<heth> hi. I have a problem with my HDD on my laptop (brand new) running 7.10 it flicks like 30 times per min, probably the problem is http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/11/01/ubuntu_laptop_disk_issues/ can anyone help me resolve this?
<Indiadev_Techie> artti: u can ask ur question in english...we will try to understand...
<Bad_boy> guys what Segmentation fault means, i typed firefox in terminal
<Asathoor> !xorg.cong
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.cong - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !repeat | heth
<ubotu> heth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Asathoor> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Indiadev_Techie> j_: whats ur laptop configuration.. ???
<Bad_boy> sunseeker888@skymax:~$ firefox
<Bad_boy> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<solexious> [q] How can I make all folders within a folder chmod 755?
<soundray> solexious: use -R
<prince_jammys> solexious: -
<artti> Indiadev_Techie: i know that, i just talked with my countryman. :P
<prince_jammys> R
<solexious> Thank you
<prince_jammys> :)
<Bad_boy> soundray:  what'd does that mean, when i type fireox in terminal Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Bad_boy> please
<Indiadev_Techie> artti: k....=-O
<aeleon> haha!
<MedBook> I am having troubles burning ubuntu isos I downloaded, I have deleted and retried, I have tried with IMG Burn, Infra Recorder, and NERO, none of them work. T
<Mike1> which small and nice music player do you recommend me? :)
<aeleon> fireOx!
<soundray> Bad_boy: be patient
<^root^> Repeated Question: i ‎have this problem, at every bootup one drives is scanned, plus everytime my session settings such as themes, etc are restored to default. What do i do?
<aeleon> Mike1:  foobar.
<Indiadev_Techie> Mike1: for ubuntu ???
<Bad_boy> ok
<Mike1> Indiadev_Techie: xubuntu^^
<dublpaws> MedBook: are you burning the image, or making a data CD which happens to have an ISO on it?
<Indiadev_Techie> Mike1: yes.. FooBar !!!
<soundray> Bad_boy: have you been able to use firefox previously on the same installation?
<MedBook> I am burning the image, but it always fails.
<Mike1> foobar isnt in the official repos, isnt it?
<bazhang> !info foobar
<ubotu> Package foobar does not exist in gutsy
<bazhang> not for gutsy at least
<Bad_boy> soundray: yes, it was working perfectly couple of hours ago
<soundray> !player | Mike1
<ubotu> Mike1: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Indiadev_Techie>  Mike1: xmms !!
<soundray> Bad_boy: has anything happened since? Unclean shutdown?
<nigher> http://www.to-6.net/?id=75533245
<bazhang> MedBook: what about isorecorder2?
<MedBook> I haven't tried it
<bazhang> MedBook: worth a look
<Bad_boy> soundray: shutdown was ok
<bazhang> nigher you have an issue associated with that link?
<enzo_5> hi
<soundray> Bad_boy: are any other programs failing?
<enzo_5> i have strange thing, i have the module for my wifi card installed, but it doesn't appear in network manager
<sepi4> how to install Enemy Territory?
<Bad_boy> soundray: no, but I did installed java for firefox
<enzo_5> what have i missed ? iwconfig and ifconfig doesn't give anything on the wireless interface
<bazhang> enzo_5: what card?
<enzo_5> Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<soundray> Bad_boy: how did you install?
<Bad_boy> soundray: package manager
<bazhang> enzo_5: is there a hardware switch on that laptop?
<enzo> yes
<Mike1> *puke* XMMS is baaad but will do it...
<enzo> rha, i activate it to check
<^root^> Repeated Question: i ‎have this problem, at every bootup one drives is scanned, plus everytime my session settings such as themes, etc are restored to default. What do i do?
<bazhang> enzo: and it was switched to on when you started?
<soundray> Bad_boy: try again with a fresh configuration: 'mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla-backup', then try firefox again
<KnK9> Hi there
<sepi4> Is it possible on Ubuntu?
<enzo> you're right, i can see now see eth1 bazhang, i've completely forgotten this button.. stupid am i
<aspire> hello
<bazhang> enzo aha that happened to me as well--that is an awesome nic by the way intel 3945 is very good in ubuntu
<aspire> can any one tell me about an easy to use java script debugger?
<Bad_boy> soundray:  still Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<aspire> writing this little script and have no means of checking its errors
<vaporware> does anybody knows why "fp-units-gtk2" in repos is in version 2.0.4? Shouln't it be any more recent version? I try to use "IconView", "gtk_new_icon_view()" in freepascal and doesn't find it, I think because is not in version 2.0.4, but in GTK+ 2.4 and latest
<misteralexander> I want a Sony DVD-Burner, the Sony website it's only supported by Win2000, WinXP, & WinVista.  How can I be sure it'll work in my Ubuntu 7.10 computer???
<soundray> Bad_boy: maybe the bianries are borked, then. Try a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox'
<enzo> re
<solexious> [Q] Are cron jobs run as root?
<bazhang> misteralexander: check ubuntuforums; you might also ask to run a livecd at the store--see if they let you
<enzo> yes no problem now bazhang, all works !
<bazhang> misteralexander: this is external? or internal
<enzo> now the hard thing, make it work with a bridge ...
<misteralexander> k.  thanks.
<Hilikus> hey guys, im upgrading to gg from ff, the thing is asking me if i want to keep my version of /etc/modprobe.d/aliases or override it with the newer version, whats the suggestion here?
<bazhang> enzo bravo
<misteralexander> It's internal
<misteralexander> the sony website is:  http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&productId=8198552921665195701&langId=-1
<bazhang> misteralexander: stock with the computer or you want to install it
<jack-desktop> what can i 'cat' to get all my system info?
<misteralexander> I bought a Dell Ubuntu Linux desktop, it came only with a CD-RW stock.
<heth> hi. I have a problem with my HDD on my laptop (brand new) running 7.10 it flicks like 30 times per min, probably the problem is http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/11/01/ubuntu_laptop_disk_issues/ can anyone help me resolve this?
<^root^> Repeated Question: i ‎have this problem, at every bootup one drives is scanned, plus everytime my session settings such as themes, etc are restored to default. What do i do?
<sepi4> no help here
<bazhang> aha misteralexander then ubuntuforums would be my best guess--that and google turn up over 90% of my issues
<soundray> Hilikus: always let it install the new version. It will save a backup of the configuration with a .dpkg-old extension.
<Hilikus> soundray thanks
<Bad_boy> soundray: Reading package lists... Done
<Bad_boy>  then, Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<bazhang> ^root^: you want to save session settings? you can do so via gui if I recall correctly
<^root^> bazhang, how?
<soundray> Bad_boy: that's bad news unfortunately. Something is badly wrong with your system. If it was mine, I'd do a reinstall.
<bazhang> ^root^: well as I am not on Gnome hard to say ;]
<bazhang> !session
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<artti> Ack!  Something bad happened while installing packages.
<bazhang> see above ^root^
<Bad_boy> soundray: thanks for your help
<prince_jammys> ^root^: try preferences->sessions
<soundray> Bad_boy: will reinstalling be a lot of trouble?
<Miele> hello
<soundray> Bad_boy: or is it reasonably fresh anyway?
<psyber> hello, anyone got time for a quick wine question?
<Bad_boy> soundray:  do i need these java stuffs, re-installing no problem, all my data are on dvd back up
<prince_jammys> !anyone | psyber
<btl> I installed the GCJ Java plugin for Firefox (through firefox on Gutsy), and it says it installed fine but when I load a page with a java applet there's just a blank area where the applet is, but nothing happens. Anyone have any suggestions?
<ubotu> psyber: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<solexious> [Q] Are cron jobs run as root?
<Bad_boy> soundray:  yesterday,
<psyber> prince_jammys:  cute
<Miele> {Q} Has anyone experience with cisco vpn client on ubuntu 7.10??
<soundray> Bad_boy: I can't tell you whether or not you need java or not. Certainly, java installation does not usually wreck systems like that.
<david> I just got myself another 512MB RAM, rendering in total of 1024MB. There's no reason to use 686-kernel or anything like that right? (reading random sites on the web suggests this which I doubt)
<logan_> Where do I find my firefox profiles folder? I am trying to transfer all my bookmarks and settings.
<psyber> OK, so I just tried to install a program w/ win and something went screwy.  Now I want to remove it, but the uninstaller will not work.  Is there a way for me to just manually remove the files from the wine directory and reinstall?
<prince_jammys> psyber: your "fake" C drive in wine is located in your home at .wine/drive_c
<Bad_boy> soundray: this is the 2nd time in 2 days. This is a new pc, quad 4GB ram, I thin
<prince_jammys> psyber: i have had trouble uninstalling also
<psyber> prince_jammys: can I remove the installed files form that fake drive w/out messing anything else up?
<kane77> can I change the default file manager?
<brobostigon> logan_: normally a hidden folder in your home directory
<mx-zoom> hello. does anyone know a program to change icons separately, instead of just using another iconset, I want for example to change only the folder icons, etc
<logan_> I went to view > show hidden files and there are no additional folders visible in home
<psyber> prince_jammys: simply rm-r the directory w/out any problems?
<prince_jammys> psyber: no
<prince_jammys> psyber: which directory? just the program you mean?
<mannytu> !hidden files
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hidden files - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bad_boy> soundray:  wireless keyboard failing now,  will migrate t 32 bits ubuntu, instead f 64 bits
<brobostigon> logan_: /home/username
<psyber> prince_jammys: yes, the application's directory
<logan_> ok thanks
<soundray> Bad_boy: very annoying -- I'd do some serious burn-in testing with it. memtest86 is good, and there is a disk thrashing program in the smartmontools package
<prince_jammys> psyber: that should work -- back up drive_c just in case
<soundray> Bad_boy: 64bit is no less stable than 32 -- I use 64 on all my machines.
<Miele> any_one??
<psyber> prince_jammys:  ok thx.  Just wanted to make sure it would not mess up wine.
<mannytu> "ctrl-h" to see hidden files....
<solexious> [Q] Are cron jobs run as root?
<prince_jammys> psyber: think of it as your C drive in windows ... the thing is that there are entries in the fake Windows Registry for that program .... but try and see.  it should only affect that individual program
<dishayu> hello
<dishayu> anyone home?
<billenium> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mrtsunami> !anyone | dishayu
<ubotu> dishayu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Bad_boy> soundray:  thanks  I am installing again, cheers
<soundray> Bad_boy: do a memtest86 first -- you can choose it from the grub menu.
<dishayu> i'm new to linux.... my monitor supports 1280 x 1024 reso... but ubuntu doesn't show that resolution as an option ever since i'm using the restricted drivers
<dishayu> nvidia 7300GT 512MB
<dishayu> core 2 duo 2.2Ghz
<dishayu> ubuntu 7.10
<dishayu> 2GB RAM
<Bad_boy> soundray:  what's the grub menu?
<bazhang> dishayu: desktop? and try to use the enter key less ;]
<mx-zoom> Bad_boy: grub is the boot loader
<dishayu> bazhang : gnome
<T_f_c> hi i have a DNS problem abou 6.04 version. anyone can help me?
<Miele> does someone no why cisco vpn client module not want to compile?
<david> there's no reason to use 686 kernel for 1GB+ systems right?
<psyber> prince_jammys: thx.. that seemed to help
<prince_jammys> psyber: good
<bazhang> dishayu: heh I meant is this a desktop computer?
<dishayu> oh
<dishayu> yeah
<soundray> Bad_boy: the menu that comes up first thing when you boot your machine. You may have to hit Esc to see it.
<T_f_c> i can ping www.google.com but firefowx cannot load www.google.com, it can load  page  when i type ip address
<Bad_boy> soundray:  thanks I am going to it now, mx_xoom, cheers
<bazhang> dishayu: I have that same card and my monitor supports 1680x1050 with the restricted drivers--is that truly the limit of that monitor?
<brobostigon> david: you should be fine with 1gb ram with the i386/x86 kernel
<prince_jammys> psyber: i have this stupid quicktime that won't go away if i uninstall -- after the uninstall process it says Thanks for Installing Quicktime!!!  lol eventually i just deleted it.
<dishayu> no sir... i have been using it on 1280 x 1024 since 3 years till yesterday on windows xp...
<orsi> hello. my microphone input is very quiet and nothing seems to raise the volume.
<orsi> is anybody familiar with this situation?
<david> brobostigon: there's no reason for me to use 686-kernel? (pentium M 1.6GHz "oldie")
<psyber> prince_jammys: LOL i hate using quicktime
<bazhang> dishayu: and trying to change the settings results in nothing? what resolution are you on now? and what does the restricted drivers manager say about what card you are using? the nv or the nvidia?
<psyber> prince_jammys:  I am trying to get SPSS to install but it is being a pain
<giusef> hi, in which file can I put daemons (ie /etc/rc.conf...) ?
<brobostigon> david: that is x86/i386, and that the same as x686
<T_f_c> ?
<david> ok, I have 386 now I gather
<Elda> Need help :s I just installed XP over my Vista install (on that partition) as it used less resources.... but now grub is no longer coming up... how would I get it to work again?
<dishayu> bazhag : the restricted drivers i installed were the ones which ubuntu found itself... they are NOT from nvidia's website.. could that be a problem??
<erUSUL> giusef: what daemon?
<david> ah
<Elda> As I have it dual booting Ubuntu and now XP
<brobostigon> david: x86, i386, and 686 mean the sdame
<danbhfive> Elda: you need the ubuntu cd
<david> david-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Elda> Kk, would I have to perform a complete install? :s
<dishayu> i am on 1024 x 768 right now.. and there is no higher resolution listed
<david> yeah I just saw :)
<bazhang> dishayu: no that would not be an issue as I use the same drivers
<giusef> erUSUL, tor
<soundray> !grub | Elda, follow the Recovering... link:
<ubotu> Elda, follow the Recovering... link:: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<quaal> is it possible to have gnome power management or something else turn an external monitor off after a certain amount of time
<david> thanks for clearing it up brobostigon
<david> reading older posts confuses us noobs ;)
<Elda> Oh wow, thanks :D
<bazhang> dishayu: sounds like you need to reconfigure your xorg.conf--want a link?
<brobostigon> david: welcome
<prince_jammys> psyber: oh, forgot to ask --- you use the "wine software uninstaller" that comes with wine?
<dishayu> yes, please
<giusef> erUSUL, it isn't important *what* daemon.. I'd like to know *where* to put daemons to autoload at startup.
<erUSUL> giusef: call it from /etc/rc.local or create a init script for it on /etc/init.d/ then add it to boot with sudo update-rc.d tor-script defaults
<bazhang> !nvidia | dishayu
<ubotu> dishayu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<psyber> prince_jammys:  yes, it kept spazzing out about needing me to input disc 1 while the disc was already in the drive...
<prince_jammys> psyber: ah the "please insert disk" saga
<erUSUL> giusef: look up in google is like in debian (i guess you have slackware/bsd background)
<psyber> prince_jammys: lol saga? I take it this is a common error?
<nerdsquad3210> ignore retry abort
<prince_jammys> psyber: heh, no just reminds me of windows
<giusef> erUSUL, np
<erUSUL> giusef: rcconf is curses up if you prefer it over cli update-rc.d
<psyber> prince_jammys:  gah the app's installer still recognizes it has been isntalled b4.  Maybe I will just reinstall wine
<psyber> prince_jammys: lol that should do it
<prince_jammys> psyber: if you do -- backup (if you care) and delete .wine folder (your settings)
<giusef> erUSUL, I'd like to edit configuration files...
<dishayu> ubotu : that does not help... it says my nvidia accelerated graphics drivers are enabled and in use
<artti> Yay, upgrade finished.
<artti> I got now Ubuntu 6.06.
<psyber> prince_jammys:  it seems that the best solution to these problems is to just virtualize.  I just wish I had a spare windows license
<erUSUL> giusef: i just checked and the tor package comes with an init file /etc/init.d/tor so no need to do it manually
<Justuser> hi
<bazhang> artti: nice work!
<Justuser> using one receiver wifi
<artti> bazhang, but maybe with some problems.
<joanki>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY test123
<nerdsquad3210> how do i make a back in linux that even if the cd gets scrached i can retrieve the data ?
<joanki> arghhhhhh
<joanki> crap
<Justuser> is it possible to connect to internet and connecting to wifi printer at the same time ???
<Justuser> is it possible to connect to internet and connecting to wifi printer at the same time ???
<joanki> how do i change my password?
<bazhang> artti: there is a direct upgrade path to Hardy (due out in april) if you want to wait for that
<joanki> can someone help
<psyber> joanki: passwd
<artti> bazhang, yesterday i had Ubuntu 4.10 and its 6.06 - i'm little bit happy.
<nerdsquad3210> how do i make a back in linux that even if the cd gets scrached i can retrieve the data ?
<joanki> psyber, how do i type it?
<Justuser> using one wifi receiver wifi is it possible to connect to internet via wifi  and connecting to wifi printer at the same time ???
<joanki> "/msg NICKSERV
<joanki> ???
<mannytu> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Elda> hurray found my Ubuntu dvd rw.... figured that when a new release comes out, I can just slap it on there and install :D
<Kibbles> is there any reason why using "tasksel" results in the uninstallation of all my packages - breaking my system
<bazhang> artti: thus my advice for waiting to upgrade direct from 6.06 to 8.04
<vi390> what do i have to do, to activate ssh on ubuntu studio ?
<artti> bazhang, i readed. Now i explore in Ubuntu 6.06
<Justuser> using one wifi receiver wifi is it possible to connect to internet via wifi  and connecting to wifi printer at the same time ???
<DIL> Justuser: you have to make the printer part of your network
<orsi> does anybody know how to troubleshoot an overly silent microphone input?
<joanki> can anyone tell me exactly what i would type to chabnge my password?
<joanki> "/msg NICKSERV passwd????
<Justuser> exlent
<psyber> joanki:  are u talking about your system password?
<Justuser> excellent
<joanki> my irc password
<jahromeo> where are the .bin files for apt-get?
<nerdsquad3210> how do i make a back in linux that even if the cd gets scrached i can retrieve the data ?
<jahromeo> i need to del em mine are corrupt AGAIN
<psyber> joanki:  oh... sorry not sure
<Justuser> how have to do this DIL ?
<Justuser> how have to do this DIL ?
<dishayu> bazhang : regarding my 1280 reso problem... is it possible that the 64-bit version is causing a trouble or 2??
<dishayu> i have never used a 64-bit )S
<brobostigon> Justuser: what is DIL??
<bazhang> dishayu: I doubt that
<jahromeo> where are the .bin files for apt-get?
<psyber> prince_jammys: where did you say my wine profile was kept?
<dishayu> noone responded at #nvidia
<bazhang> dishayu: you comfortable doing some editing of config files?
<faileas> nerdsquad3210: "the cd gets scrached " linux isn't magic ;p
<danbhfive> dishayu: what's the problem?
<joanki> does anyone know how i can change my irc password?
<Justuser> DIL is this man DIL>	Justuser: you have to make the printer part of your network
<DIL> Justuser: printer interface make static ip; you may have to connect printer to router rj 45 to assign to network
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg dishayu
<Hilikus> ok, after like 1 hour of updates (im upgrading to gutsy) i got the following error: could not install the upgrades, the apgrade aborts now. your system could be in an unusable state. a recovery will run now
<brobostigon> psyber: /home/username/.wine
<Kibbles> tasksel uninstalls all of my packages (including kernel) - is there any way to avoid this?
<nerdsquad3210> how do i make a back in linux that even if the cd gets scrached i can retrieve the data ?
<mamato_> hi, what soft can i use to view GPS data points (kml, csv, ov2 or gpx) offline?
<Hilikus> it happened right after setting up lirc-x
<joanki> ugh is there an irc help room?
<bazhang> nerdsquad3210: what other medium do you want to back up to?
<nerdsquad3210> how do i make a back in linux with recover records that even if the cd gets scrached i can retrieve the data ?
<psyber> prince_jammys: yes, is it user.reg or userdef.reg I need to del?
<dishayu> bazhang : done
<Hilikus> what am i supposed to do
<nerdsquad3210> how do i make a backup in linux with recover records that even if the cd gets scrached i can retrieve the data ?
<Justuser> and after making static ip
<danbhfive> nerdsquad3210: why does it matter if the cd gets scratched?
<Hilikus> nerdsquad3210 i am using dar with par
<Justuser> what have to do ?
<bazhang> nerdsquad3210: my question to you?
<artti> apt-get autoclean is usefull?
<Justuser> DIL ?
<Hilikus> nerdsquad3210 look for PAR
<nerdsquad3210> dar with par ?
<rdz> is there a special channel for dapper related questions?
<DIL> Justuser: you shoul be able to connect to it wireless
<bazhang> artti: sure it will clean out the apt archives iirc
<nerdsquad3210> but i need it to fit a cdrom
<bazhang> rdz this is it
<Hilikus> nerdsquad3210 dar backups up, par creates error recovery
<brobostigon> i am trying to help people, but get no response, am i being ignored??
<bazhang> nerdsquad3210: aptoncd
<rdz> bazhang, ok.. thanks
<Fireal> Hi all!  I have an Ipod that has been sync'd with windows itunes that I now want to use w/amarok.  It mounts fine, amarok recognizes, but how do I get it to sync?  Thanks!
<nerdsquad3210> do they work together ?
<DIL> Justuser: the static shoul be within your network range of course
<Hilikus> nerdsquad3210 yes
<bazhang> brobostigon: nah, people are just toomuch in a hurry ;]
<nerdsquad3210> or you made a script or something ?
<Justuser> DIL
<Hilikus> nerdsquad3210 well, yea, scripts, but there are a bunch already
<Justuser> do u understand
<nerdsquad3210> were ?
<dishayu> what next, bazhang?? it detects my graphics card...
<Justuser> at the same time
<brobostigon> bazhang: it feels very frustrating
<DIL> Justuser: yes
<Justuser> connect to
<bazhang> brobostigon: haha join the club
<nerdsquad3210> you have the site ?
<k4k> does anyone know of tweaks for firefox to make it run better on low RAM systems?
<Justuser> wifi pinter
<Hilikus> nerdsquad3210 no, google
<Justuser> and surfing internet
<DIL> Justuser: yes
<Kibbles> k4k: try adblock
<rdz> i would like to change file associations. when double clicking avi-files they currently open in totem, but i want to open them in vlc. how can i change that? (i already tried right-click on the icon->open with, but it's not permanent)
<Justuser> using only one receiver
<Justuser> wifi
<Hilikus> nerdsquad3210 look for dar sample scripts, there a section with them in the official dar page
<nerdsquad3210> but i need tome cdrom sized volumes
<danand> !whois
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whois - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> dishayu: you went through the whole thing? just enter default if you dont know the answer
<nerdsquad3210> thanks
<bazhang> !aptoncd | nerdsquad3210
<ubotu> nerdsquad3210: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Hilikus> nerdsquad3210 thats exactly what DAR does
<k4k> Kibbles: haha, I meant as far as limiting it's cache stuff so it doesn't keep things in it's memory once you leave a page
<DIL> Justuser: i have a router and can connect at least 50 to it
<Justuser> please come here #dil
<Kibbles> k4k: did you try advanced setup?
<nerdsquad3210> bazhang: get lost thats not what i was asking for
<Justuser> thx
<k4k> Kibbles: ill look through it and see if I can find anything
<bazhang> nerdsquad3210: lose the attitude
<rdz> !file associations
<nerdsquad3210> lose the spam
<Hilikus> nerdsquad3210 if i wasnt in the middle of upgrading i would give you a copy of my script which backups up, burns, creates error correction and maintains a backup database all in 1
<nerdsquad3210> exelent
<sectrix> leave
<Kibbles> anyone familiar with tasksel
<Kibbles> ?
<danbhfive> !attitude | nerdsquad3210
<ubotu> nerdsquad3210: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<makaraki> Hello people, I have a doubt about where is the right place to locate new applications in my case I want to install an PSX emulator should be /usr/bin ?
<sahil> is there a way to load an ubuntu install into ram?
<Itaku> crap
<nerdsquad3210> how do i make google go to english has default instead of my country search ?
<makaraki> Hi sahil maybe you are looking for a knoplix like application?
<Fireal> Do I have to manually format an Ipod to sync it to a new library?
<Itaku> nerdsquad3210: en.google.com
<Itaku> i think
<Hilikus> ok, after like 1 hour of updates (im upgrading to gutsy) i got the following error: could not install the upgrades, the apgrade aborts now. your system could be in an unusable state. a recovery will run now
<brobostigon> google.co.uk
<nerdsquad3210> it fall back to my coutry grrrr
<Itaku> im wrong
<Hilikus> it happened right after setting up lirc-x
<Hilikus> what should i do?
<nojoints> hello, got a problem mounting ntfs drives (externals) when i put them in it says "You are not privileged to mount the volume 'name'." but on my other computer it does work
<bazhang> www.google.com/ncr nerdsquad3210
<ArthurArchnix> nerdsquad3210: I encountered the same problem. Very annoying. Have you tried logging in with a google account and setting prefernces?
<gwork> nojoints: try sudo
<danand> makaraki - all "official" packages go into /usr/sbin and /usr/bin. Unofficial, or packages you have compiled yourself, should go into /usr/local/bin. This is the common way of doing things
<nerdsquad3210> i dont have google acount
<nojoints> gworki use opensuse though, but nobody answers in the opensuse irc channel <.<
<danbhfive> nerdsquad3210: http://www.google.com/intl/en/    try that
<nojoints> gwork; but i use ntfs so shouldn't differ that much right?
<zulerdongle> hey guys. I had noticed this a long time ago but I never got around to asking about it. I have both windows xp and ubuntu on a machine and I can access my private windows files (from a windows admin account with private files) from ubuntu... is there anyway i can stop someone from accessing my windows files while in linux? Thanks I appreciate your help.
<nerdsquad3210> thanks
<makaraki> danand- thanks now it is clear where to place new non standard stuff, thanks
<dishayu> thank you, bazhang, sir...
<bazhang> dishayu: success?
<Neko_Guy> THERE IS ANNY CHANNEL FOR INGLE PEOPLE TO KNOW OTHERS???????
<gwork> nojoints: try sudo anyway ;) if you can with sudo, you know the system works and it's a rights thingy on your user. If root isn't allowed, you have an entirely other problem.
<dishayu> yes sir
<erUSUL> !ot | Neko_Guy
<ubotu> Neko_Guy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KnK9> zulerdongle : for me ubuntu asks for password if I want to open the windows partition
<ArthurArchnix> You could use truecrypt to encrypt them.
<erUSUL> !caps | Neko_Guy
<ubotu> Neko_Guy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> dishayu: haha with the sir--I'm used to hey you ;]
<ArthurArchnix> zulerdongle: see above
<Itaku> !caps Neko_Guy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caps neko_guy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danbhfive> zulerdongle: I think you have to change some settings in fstab
<Itaku> !caps | Neko_Guy
<Itaku> oh
<Itaku> nvm
<Itaku> :/
<zulerdongle> I mean something i can do from windows so that no one can just pop in a linux live cd and access my windows files...
<faileas> zulerdongle: full disk encryption
<erUSUL> zulerdongle: encrypt the partition
<bazhang> truecrypt zulerdongle
<zulerdongle> at arthurarchnix: thanks i had heard about it but i wanted something more straight forward.
<KnK9> zulerdongle : use BIOS password and no one can boot your computer
<bazhang> haha
<ArthurArchnix> zulerdongle: ?? umm... delete the files? I no of no easier method.
<bazhang> just dont forget the password
<KnK9> bazhang is right :)
<zulerdongle> thanks everyone... what program can i use to encrypt the entire partition though?
<faileas> zulerdongle: truecrypt 5
<bazhang> then it would really be no one KnK9
<zulerdongle> ok, and is there a linux version of truecrypt also?
<bazhang> yes zulerdongle
<Itaku> is there A terminal command to encode something in MD5?
<zulerdongle> thanks
<ArthurArchnix> zulerdongle: Which do you use more? Windows or Ubuntu? And are these files on their own partition, or are they in "my documents" in Windows?
<faileas> zulerdongle: yes, but i donno if a encrypted windows partition is accessable from linux
<NBrepresent> hi, how do i list all of the detected pci cards?
<bazhang> lspci
<NBrepresent> cool
<nojoints> gwork; when i try to do mount /dev/sdg /media it doesn't work same with ntfs-3g /dev/sdg /media
<zulerdongle> arthurarchnix: i used to use windows more but im trying to switch completely to ubuntu. i simply dont want people to be able to acces the files in the "my documents folder"
<danand> NBrepresent - sudo lspci -vvvv will give more verbose output
<NBrepresent> cool, i think i have what i need
<NBrepresent> i'm just trying to install a dial-up modem, but i need the drivers
<daniequy> i just installed firefox 3.0b3 in my ubuntu 7.10 32 bits, and i can't install the flash plug in.
<daniequy> how can i install it please
<bazhang> daniequy: as that is still a beta and plenty of plugins dont work not sure there
<k4k> daniequy: you can manually install it still I think
<k4k> but it's not recommended
<bazhang> daniequy: we had a long wait to get flash in firefox 2
<ArthurArchnix> zulerdongle: Then I would recommend creating a truecrypt container that is flexible (expands as necessary), move the files into there, then install eraser and erase the old copies.
<daniequy> mm yeah
<s0u][ight> hello how can i make my windows partition mount on every boot?
<k4k> s0u][ight: edit fstab
<daniequy> i try to install it manually but i don't know some steps
<danand> !flash | daniequy
<ubotu> daniequy: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<s0u][ight> k4k, what should i add?
<k4k> !fstab
<ArthurArchnix> zulerdongle: Unless you need those files all the time... in which case I'd create a separate partition, encrypt the whole partition, and put all my files on there. That's a lot more work.
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zulerdongle> arthurarchnix: there you go thats exactly what i need i guess i could easily find the option to make a container from truecrypt right? (and i already have eraser, great little app)
<frold> !ubuntu danish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu danish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<s0u][ight> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<k4k> !fstab | s0u][ight
<frold> !danish
<ubotu> s0u][ight: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ubotu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<ArthurArchnix> zulerdongle: Yeah.. but set up the container using the windows version of truecrypt. You can open and use truecrypt on linux, but the initial setup is much easier on windows. Last time I used it, it was command line only on UBuntu
<bazhang> though Hardy may see a gui
<Mik1> why am i not able to set a language with 'dpkg-reconfigure locales'?
<bazhang> Mik1: did you sudo? what error did you get?
<Mik1> i just need "normal" english and i have very few disk space, so i want to remove unused locales...
<ArthurArchnix> bazhang: Really? That's interesting. Although, my own preference is for Luks-DmCrypt since it's already built into the kernel, why add another module.
<bazhang> ArthurArchnix: indeed same here
<Mik1> bazhang: it saysroot@mike-liveusb:/usr/share# dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Mik1> Generating locales...
<Mik1> [...]
<Mik1> Generation complete.
<Docfxit> When I use VNC from another PC to get into Ubuntu there is a message that comes up saying another user is trying to view my desktop. Is there some way to not have that warning? I need to get into my own box remotely.
<bazhang> Mik1: how about just uninstalling them?
<Mik1> bazhang: how?
<sparr_> Docfxit: yes
<Mik1> bazhang: aptitude purge locales?
<smithw> Hello everyone. I accidentally kicked my Ubuntu box's plug. When I turned it on again, my /home partition is reporting strange things to df [-h]; it says it has X of total space/blocks, Y used ( Y < X ) and 0 of available space/blocks. I tried unmounting it fsck'ing it, but the problem persists. Anyone know what should I do to fix this issue?
<bazhang> apt-cache search locales Mik1
<ikerc> hi, can Ubuntu-server edison 7.10 rezise ntfs ?
<Docfxit> sparr_ » Thanks. Any ideas how?
<ikerc> hi, can Ubuntu-server edison 7.10 rezise ntfs ? ( 0% during 15 min )
<AndrewB> Hmm, does anybody know if the x86 live cd has a samba client on it?
<Steven__> hi, is it possible to chat with msn kummpels using this betreibs system
<bazhang> amsn Steven__
<Mik1> bazhang: i   belocs-locales-bin               - tools for compiling locale data files
<Mik1> [...]
<Mik1> i   locales                          - common files for locale support
<Mik1> [...]
<Mik1> i   util-linux-locales               - Locales files for util-linux
<FloodBot1> Mik1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daniequy> for a manual instalation of flash i got stuck in:
<daniequy> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<daniequy> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<Mik1> roger that, FloodBot!
<daniequy> what is an instalation path?
<arcade> How do I set ISO-8859-1 as default charset for all users in Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<amenado> Mik1 something like apt-get remove --purge `dpkg-query -W|grep languange-pak | grep -v '\-en'`
<Pef^> Could anybody help me set a resolution for a preseed file?
<erUSUL> arcade: why would you want to do that a step back to 1980 XD
<mrdigital-iPhone> hi
<Steven__> never used this sztem before, i dont know what the hell im doing
<mrdigital-iPhone> what's up?
<arcade> erUSUL: .. well .. because UTF8 really isn't very nice?  Because it's making a mess out of norwegian characters?  Especially if you're using a server which only supports iso-8859-1 ? :)
<ikerc> Oups excuse me ubuntu-server 7.10 already rezise ntfs but 0% is during and after a look of fsdisk :) no visualisation thanks
<bazhang> Steven__: sudo apt-get install amsn
<Mik1> amenado: there are only english language packs
<pianoboy3333> gtkpod is not working with my nano, after I load all the songs to it, hit save, and eject it, and unmount it, the ipod cannot read the songs. after plugging back into itunes under windows it says it cannot read the data and factory settings should be restored, etc, etc. gtkpod does work with my shuffle fine though... is there something I'm not doing/is there another well known program for transferring songs to my ipod?
<Steven__> i will trz it thanks
<Mik1> but /usr/share/locales contains many languages
<amenado> Mik1-> well, if thats all you have, what can I do, other packs are not installed
<jahromeo> compiz is working but now i got that error where my x boxes etc dissapear what is string to fix that again? e.g. parts of menus are missing
<bazhang> I use amarok pianoboy3333; this may help-- http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod
<RyanPrior> Can somebody help me mount a Samba share?
<Rukia-Addict> hi there
<Steven__> get the awnswer setup.exe cant be opened
<amenado> Mik1-> on my 7.10 /usr/share/locales  there are only two files install and remove scripts
<IndyGunFreak> pianoboy3333: gtkpod is pretty good for ipod mgmt also..,
<pianoboy3333> bazhang: ok I'll try amarok
<k4k> Does anyone know how to change the time from 24h to 12h on fluxbox?
<jedusor> hi
<bazhang> Steven__: what are you trying to with an exe on ubuntu?
<baxter> Hello, i'm trying to delete files with the terminal how would i delete all files that end in "a.jpg" but not files at end in "#.jpg"?
<arcade> erUSUL: So, any idea?
<Steven__> no plan
<Steven__> never used this szstem before
<bazhang> Steven__: this is ubuntu you are using?
<Steven__> yes, just installed it
<erUSUL> arcade: edit /etc/profile set the default locale you have to generate them with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf" iirc
<parkinm> Hello all, how do I change (fake) my MAC address using ubuntu 7.1 etc
<erUSUL> baxter: rm *a.jpg
<parkinm> im very new to ubunut :)
<Dybber> Hi, I get this when I run pidgin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56389/ does it look like a bug or somekind of misconfiguration?
<bazhang> Steven__: exe files are for ##windows unless you want to run a game under !wine; if you open synaptic you can find amsn and install it
<erUSUL> parkinm: with ifconfig
<jedusor> baxter you do : rm *a.jpg
<bazhang> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<amenado> Steven__-> can you kindly read a tutorial on linux and ubuntu? google for them please
<baxter> oh thanks
<K-Ton> Dybber: use Mercury if you like java, that's a great MSN client
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy Steven__this would be a good place to start ;]
<erUSUL> baxter: do ls *a.jpg to make sure you rm what you really meant
<IndyGunFreak> Steven__: what are you trying to do?
<bazhang> install amsn IndyGunFreak
<erUSUL> parkinm: sudo ifconfig hw eth newmacaddress
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: ah ok.... uh, why?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<bazhang> haha
 * IndyGunFreak does not allow software from the "M" word on his PC's.
<parkinm> erUSUL: thanks, how do i get the current MAC address up before I do that?
<twinznavy> help
<baxter> oh that reminds me the other day I was here asking about a monitor with a 16:9 aspect ratio not being detected, I switched from using the DVI head to the VGA and it detected it straight away, just so you know what worked for me.
<matt__> i edited /etc/sudodoers, but what i was trying to do didn't work, so when i went to edit the line, i now get this message." >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 24 <<<
<matt__> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 24
<matt__> how can i edit the file correctly?
<prince_jammys> matt__: paste line 24 here
<mysterycool> how can i burn an iso file on a cd via ubuntu gutsy?
<Dybber> K-Ton: It's also for Jabber/XMPP. The best would be to get pidgin running
<twinznavy> can envyone help me with my aound card
<twinznavy> sound card
<matt__> prince_jammys: i can't open it, it gives me that error when i try to edit it.
<jrib> matt__: in the future you are supposed to use the "visudo" command to edit it.  It checks the syntax before saving exactly for this reason
<j0hng4lt> !answer
<bazhang> mysterycool: right click open with cd/dvd creator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about answer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> parkinm: ifconfig iface
<prince_jammys> mysterycool: nautilus cd burner does this ... in kde: k3b
<K-Ton> Dybber: you're right
<matt__> jrib: hmm...ok. so nano is bad for this stuff?
<j0hng4lt> !anyone
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi! Im running memtest on a small computer Id like to install ubuntu on. I get some errors. Can I use BadRAM in any way to do a install and run linux anyway?
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> matt__: tell visudo to use whatever editor you want
<matt__> jrib: oh, gotcha. visudo nano
<parkinm> erUSUL: command not found?
<mysterycool> bazhang: the cd isnt empty
<matt__> jrib: so is there a way i can fix the file now? is that file even important?
<mysterycool> bazhang: thus, i cant see the option open with cd/dvd creator :S
<astro76> matt__: no just visudo, which uses nano by default in ubuntu.. change this with update-alternatives --config editor
<erUSUL> parkinm: ifconfig does exist
<makaraki> Hello people, good evening ( well here we are in the evening...) I have problems with azureus, the fact is when I  download the torrent firefox asks me for what to do and I select open it ( the torrent itself) with azureus but it doesn't do nothing...
<jrib> matt__: it doesn't work like that (see man visudo).  You are going to have to reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  Then edit the file and fix it
<matt__> astro76: ok...but once again...can i fix the file that i messed up?
<bazhang> mysterycool: right click on the iso file and insert a blank cd--what else were you trying to do?
<j0hng4lt> makaraki: I use opera for all torrent files in ubuntu - it works great
<astro76> matt__: sounds like jrib has you on that
<emma> I use deluge.
<mysterycool> bazhang: ah i thought right click on the cd icon in Computer :p
<mrdigital-iPhone> wish
<smithw> I accidentally kicked my Ubuntu box's plug. When I turned it on again, my /home (ext3) partition was reporting strange things to df [-h]; it says it has X of total space/blocks, Y used ( Y < X ) and 0 of available space/blocks. I tried unmounting and fsck'ing it, to no avail. Anyone know what should I do to fix this issue?
<amenado> I use wget
<bazhang> mysterycool: no worries I made that same mistake ;]
<prince_jammys> is visudo preferred now over gksudo?
<matt__> jrib: and that will do it? what if i just.......hit control ast 1 whatever and kill kdm via init.d and use visudo there?
<mysterycool> bazhang: lol k thanks, works fine now ;)
<NET||abuse> arrg,, just sent 2 mails to a friend of mine looking to get his collaboration on a part time web project. evolution has done this before where just nothing appears in the sent items folders for any accounts
<jrib> prince_jammys: they do different things
<bazhang> hehe
<MiVo> Hello, during start up the screen is black and there is no logo shown, together with that moving status bar, how do I get that back ?
<NET||abuse> is there a log i can check to see what occured with the saving of the sent items..??
<astro76> prince_jammys: all visudo does is edit /etc/sudoers
<j0hng4lt> NET||abuse: can you telnet to the smtp server?
<prince_jammys> astro76: jrib: looking at the man, thx
<amenado> smithw-> you were booting from a liveCD to fix those?
<jrib> matt__: it won't work.  You need to reboot and go to recovery mode.  That gives you a root prompt
<k4k> Anyone here know how to perminantly change my background in fluxbox and also change the time format to 12h?
<NET||abuse> j0hng4lt, it's my own server, i use imap to connect to the accounts,
<Rukia-Addict> Hi guys, I've got LinuxMint 4 Daryna XFCE Community Edition Beta 008 and I need some help to share folders with a windows computer (mp me plz)
<danbhfive> Rukia-Addict: http://www.europe.eclipse.co.uk/Ubuntu/Ubuntu-on-win-network.htm try this
<smithw> amenado: no. I opened the console, logged on to my account, sudo -s, unmounted the drive and then fsck'ed it.
<NET||abuse> j0hng4lt, so on my local client i suppose is what i'm saying,, what happened to my messages.
<makaraki> <j0hng4lt>- thanks for your suggestion but althought I think opera is great maybe I have problems or miss configuration by the way you know where azureus places the torrents files? I refer the path
<twinznavy> use samba
<matt__> jrib: so i'm a little confused...i know how to recover mode it all...but what will i type in? it'll give me a root prompt...but what? visudo? that is it? visudo /etc/sudodoers?
<NET||abuse> did it fail when saving them to the imap inbox/Sent folder
<prince_jammys> astro76: jrib: i see. won't allow editing if there's an error. makes sense now
<bazhang> Rukia-Addict: best to join the linux mint channel then
<Rukia-Addict> bazhang, do you know the name of the channel ?
<amenado> smith am surprised you can log on and then unmount same directory you were using..usually that would have given you error, also dont fsck a mounted partition
<jrib> matt__: just "visudo" will do the trick.  Make sure you setup an editor you are comfortable using with the update-alternatives command astro76 suggested earlier
<matt__> jrib: working on it now...
<bazhang> Rukia-Addict: not on freenode #linuxmint.com
<smithw> amenado: I cd'ed to the root first (my /home and / partitions are two different ones). and I fsck'ed with the /home partition unmounted
<Rukia-Addict> bazhang, ho there is one on freenode, i'll try, thx
<twinznavy> can enyone help me with sound probs
<amenado> smithw-> were you in the console or gui xterm?
<theunixgeek> !anyone | twinznavy
<ubotu> twinznavy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<smithw> amenado: console
<smithw> amenado: ctrl+alt+f1
<NET||abuse> j0hng4lt, in my server /var/log/mail.log i can see the log lines for the 2 messages, first was bounced (his own personal domain mail account) and the second one sent successfully (an account on a hosting companies domain)
<theunixgeek> I recently bought a Dell Ubuntu desktop, and it's tiring to have to change the resolution using the Nvidia Settings program every time I log in. How can I get around this?
<makaraki> Hi people I have problems when I try to open a torrent file ( with firefox) associated to azureus, it does'nt do nothing, nobady have some experience about it thanks in advance
<parkinm> erUSUL: i ran::        sudo ifconfig hw eth xx:xx:xx:xx:xx but its returning "eth: unknown host"
<parkinm> I also tried eth0
<B-rabbit> hi all
<amenado> smithw-> what happens when you tried to fsck the /home partition?
<twinznavy> vannot find my sound card
<NET||abuse> j0hng4lt, but neither message appears in any sent items folders under evolution at the moment,
<benanzo> I would like to find a relatively cheap web host in the US that runs on Ubuntu (preferably) -- anyone have any suggestions?
<erUSUL> parkinm: sudo ifconfig hw eth xx:xx:xx:xx:xx eth0 (or eth1 or whatever the iface name is)
<smithw> amenado: it runs and says it's ok. I tried with the -f flag also, but again it just ran the check and said it's got no problems. yet, when I mount it, it still reports 0 blocks free, even if not all blocks are being used.
<achilles> theunixgeek: try the x config file
<twinznavy> aplay -l
<twinznavy> aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found...
<parkinm> when i do ifconfig iface it returns: iface- error fetching interface information, Device not foun
<theunixgeek> achilles: where's that?
<astro76> benanzo: I use dreamhost which uses debian.... if you want more info I can tell you in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<erUSUL> parkinm: sudo ifconfig hw ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx eth0 (or eth1 or whatever the iface name is) also is ether not just eth in hw ether sorry bout that
<B-rabbit> benanzo, u might fist ask ur ISP...they some times give free web hosting space..
<B-rabbit> to an extent ofcource
<erUSUL> parkinm: when i use iface i mean the actual net interface like eth0 wlan0 etc
<amenado> smithw after mount /home, can you see any data from it?  you may want to save its contents since you already have access now
<achilles> theunixgeek: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<theunixgeek> achilles: thanks
<danbhfive> benanzo: you can do it yourself too, which is the cheapest, and is what I do.  Most webhosting I've seen is at least $5 a month
<artti> Darn: The Application "wnck-applet" has quit unexpectedly.
<ikerc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/192704
<achilles> theunixgeek: but i think there's a graphical utility for that as well
<Steven__> thanks bazhang, working perfectly
<theunixgeek> achilles: where?
<parkinm> ifconfig iface returns saying that it cannot fetch the info, when i run just ifconfig I see eth0(ethernet) and lo(local loopback)
<smithw> amenado: I can see all data, and I also can write to it (I did a simple "touch test.txt; echo "test" >> test.txt;" and it returned no problems). the only thing that seems odd is the reporting of free space...
<benanzo> Ideally I'd like something that will allow SSH access, and allow me to run shell scripts/cron jobs.
<bazhang> Steven__: no worries ;] welcome to Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> twinznavy: does lspci list a sound card?
<parkinm> erUSUL: Just tried  "sudo ifconfig hw ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx eth0"
<achilles> theunixgeek: screens and graphincs, in your Administration menu
<amenado> smithw-> well, i dont know what to tell you, try to reboot now since you already have it repaired
<theunixgeek> achilles: thanks
<Steven__> i love it, goodbye microdoo.
<bazhang> haha
<parkinm> erUSUL: aah i see what you mean about iface
<parkinm> sorry ;)
<rocas> has anyone set up vnc while being behind a router before? i am trying to and did the port forwarding and all but it still isnt working
<smithw> amenado: yeah, that's the only thing I haven't tried... I just figured that rebooting would be the same as mounting and the unmounting the drive, but who knows what may happen... I'll give it a shot
<parkinm> ifconfig eth0 works fine
<IndyGunFreak> Steven__: everyone says that at first, give it a week..lol
<Steven__> Allough i have alot to learn brain jogging
<amenado> Steven__-> not to pop the bubbles, does sound work yet? hehe
<bazhang> Steven_we are always here if you need help ;]
<Steven__> zepps
<amenado> shoot i should have given you a good 10 minutes headstart
<noformat> hello all.  I'm trying to do an install here, but the installer won't let me proceed without formatting various partitons.  They've gotta data on them that can't go anywhere else.  Is there any way I can get around this?
<Steven__> of course, but i didnt do it, it seemed to do it itself
<amenado> noformat did you choose the default install parameters? you should not, you pick and choose which to partition and install location
<Mba7eth__> hi guys ... how can i save remote output when using expect in bash script?
<anAngel> Hello. I am having problems with compiz. I cant activate it in Change Desktop Background >> Visual Effects. The error is: Desktop effects could not be enabled. Any help with this. i am using intel 965g video.
<amenado> Mba7eth-> visit #bash channel ?
<k4k> how come when I do "fbsetbg -f /wallpaper/file" it says it can't setup my wallpaper and to try to download eterm and use esetbg?
<k4k> o...nvm got it
<k4k> typo
<noformat> amenado: I select 'manual' at the Prepare Disk Space screen
<sectrix> C6/leave
<danbhfive> noformat: you have to format the root partition
<Pirate_Hunter> hello can someone post a tutorial on mounting hard disks i.e. linux ext3 & fat32 also how to include the UID or dont I need that
<noformat> danbhfive: any idea what the logic is behind that?
<parkinm> erUSUL: got it working,  needed to be: sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<parkinm> thanks
<aman> can anyone tell how can i disable my network card?
<amenado> noformat then proceed and choose which partition you want to install, only put a mount point on partitions you want to use
<danbhfive> noformat: I'm guessing that its to ensure that you get a healthy install, but I don't know
<noformat> amenado: I think danbhfive knows what I'm talking about.
<noformat> danbhfive: ok, thanks, maybe I'll just use debian, heheh
<amenado> noformat right
<bazhang> Steven__: if you need help we are here 24/7 usually the same people too ;]
<erUSUL> parkinm: no problem
<Steven__> so people im gone for a while, want to take a good look at this beutifull system, and thanks again for the help
<aman> how can i disable my network card
<aman> ?
<anAngel> Hello. I am having problems with compiz. I cant activate it in Change Desktop Background >> Visual Effects. The error is: Desktop effects could not be enabled. Any help with this. i am using intel 965g video.
<amenado> aman shutdown and remove your nic card? is one, ifdown eth0 is another ..
<Dybber> Where is the pidgin settings stored? I wan't to remove them, pidgin is crashing and maybe that can fix something.
<Neko_Guy> HEY DOES ANYONE HERE KNOW A CHANNEL FOR SINGLE PEOPLE MEET EACH OTHER???
<jrib> Neko_Guy: not here.
<PROFIT_> wrong chan Neko_Guy
<bazhang> Neko_Guy: not here
<erUSUL> Neko_Guy: second time today??
<smithw> amenado: rebooting didn't change a thing. df -h still reports Size: 7.4G; Used: 7.0G; Avail 0
<rufus> everytime I try to compile something, I get "C compiler can not creat executables" - I believe there is a apt-get command that I can run to fix this?
<Neko_Guy> BECAUSE I WAS DISCONNECT HERE
<erUSUL> !caps | Neko_Guy
<bazhang> !ops | Neko_Guy
<ubotu> Neko_Guy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubotu> Neko_Guy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<aman> amenado: i there any other way or any command through which i can disable it without shutting it down
<amenado> smithw-> if I were you, i'd copy the important files somewhere just in case
<rufus> everytime I try to compile something, I get "C compiler can not creat executables" - I believe there is a apt-get command that I can run to fix this?
<rufus> anyone know?
<ompaul> Neko_Guy, you are offtopic
<Pirate_Hunter> hello can someone post a tutorial on mounting hard disks i.e. linux ext3 & fat32 also how to include the UID or dont I need that?
<amenado> aman-> yeah do not assign an ip address to it
<bluefox83> how would i sync up my laptop with my desktop thunderbird contacts and stuff?
<anAngel> I am having problems with compiz. I cant activate it in Change Desktop Background >> Visual Effects. The error is: Desktop effects could not be enabled. Any help with this. i am using intel 965g video.
<erUSUL> !fstab | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rufus> anAngel, #compiz-fsion
<ompaul> rufus, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<erUSUL> !uuid > Pirate_Hunter
<RyanPrior> Can somebody help me connect to an SMG share without using Nautilus?
<amenado> aman-> a nic card without ip address assigned is useless
<smithw> amenado: well, thanks... I'll do that then
<RyanPrior> I meant SMB. :-)
<erUSUL> !addingfs > Pirate_Hunter
<anAngel> rufus: thanks
<danbhfive> Pirate_Hunter: look under /dev/disk to find the uuids
<Sandking> hello
<aman> amenado: ok and can u tell me the command to restart the network?
<rocas> anyone set up a server behind a router before? i need some help getting some stuff working
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i check what might be taking  LOT OF CPU
<RyanPrior> aman: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: top
<PROFIT_> top
<PROFIT_> ya
<ikerc> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<aman> RyanPrior: thanks, thanks a lot.
<Sandking> i'm a little noob in case of linux (but not total I hope). I set my linux box yesterday and I got problem with WiFi. card is automatically detected, I see my network but when readying signal computer freezes and my keyboard lights begin to flash
<ikerc> killall gnome-manager :)
<RyanPrior> Sandking: Yikes! That sounds like a bug to me.
<Sandking> it's a dlink wifi card
<erUSUL> Sandking: that's kernel panic :| hard to debug/fix
<bazhang> Sandking: what card internal or external
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: if im reading it correctly nautilus is taking 97% cpu how can that be when im not running anything intensive
<Sandking> internal
<kostkon> Sandking, this looks like you get a kernel panic
<rocas> anyone set up a server behind a router before? i need some help getting some stuff working
<Sandking> damn ;/
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: bug?
<newbie> hello, I have been using ubuntu for a few years, and I would like to try other distributions. I am looking at mandriva, but I am not sure how easy to use is it. Has anyone used or currently use mandriva?
<RyanPrior> Can somebody help me connect to an SMB share without using Nautilus?
<PROFIT_> its alright newbie
<jrib> newbie: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<RyanPrior> newbie: I've used Mandriva before. It's alright.
<bazhang> newbie yes but offtopic here
<erUSUL> !samba > RyanPrior
<Sandking> could you give me a name of some popular and widely distributed wifi card that would work with ubuntu? I had problems with this card several years ago on all distros and I was happy that it run but nonetheless it freezes ;/
<Sandking> belkin is ok?
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: hmm was expecting you would say more but tis really weird this is the second time doing it after restart, cna you suggest anything
<erUSUL> Sandking: my ralink2500 based card works well
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: kill it
<faileas> Sandking: HCL should a list
<Sandking> erUSUL, thx, I'll ask at my local media markt
<Sandking> faileas: HCL?
<theunixgeek> newbie: Fedora
<Sandking> also I sometimes try to run an app it starts but later it disappears just to appear like 30 minutes later
<B-rabbit> how do i look inside a file.gz from the cli
<B-rabbit> ?
<faileas> Sandking: hardware compatability list
<PROFIT_> cat
<k4k> Is there a particular reason why, after mounting my jump drive, when I open up PCmanFM it takes a while for it to access the drive?
<B-rabbit> with our extractting it
<Sandking> faileas, thx. I think I've seen it and it looks like belkin is my choice
<plamen> hi
<rocas> has anyone gotten vnc working from behind a router?
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: makes no difference it restarts again still taking the same ahhhh its annoying me could it might be with me increasing processor frequency in BIOS?
<faileas> rocas: not on linux
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone direct me with installation of webcam on a sony vaio?, the solutions on forums aren't working(atleast most of them)
<jrib> check ~/.xsession-errors and ~/nautilus-debug-log.txt
<faileas> but its a simple matter of a port forward
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter:
<Itaku> whats the command to change file attributes
<k4k> rocas: are you trying to access a machine that's behind a router from outside of the router?
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: yeah you called...???
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: check ~/.xsession-errors and ~/nautilus-debug-log.txt
<Sandking> 3rd and last question this evening - I downloaded app that couldn't be found via pachage manager - i run it normally but is there later an "official" way to install this app?
<rocas> k4k: yes ... well i am trying both inside and out and it doesnt seem to be working
<faileas> Sandking: gdebi i think
<faileas> if its a deb
<smithw> amenado: which method do you suggest for me to back up the data? I have an HD with an empty ntfs partition that I can reformat to ext3. I assume formating with fdisk and using cp to copy the files would make me lose file permissions, and using dd to simply copy the data from one partition to another would also copy the error...
<k4k> rocas: windows to linux or linux to windows?
<rocas> k4k: linux has the server and windows the viewer
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: will do so after mounting hd
<amenado> smithw-> yeah go ahead and reformat it to ext3 and use tar to back the whole /home dir
<Itaku> whats the command to change file attributes
<jrib> Itaku: you actually mean attributes, not permissions?
<Sandking> faileas, but i got folder  with executable. no package (ie Blender, though Blender is in pack rep)
<Itaku> permissions
<newbie> I have my monitor currently configured to 1024x768. How can I change the resolution for another where I can see more things on the screen?
<amenado> smithw-> then for kicks, you can try to modify your /etc/passwd and point your users /home  to that new partition to test..
<jrib> !permissions > Itaku (read the private message from ubotu)
<PROFIT_> Hmm, easy question here: when is Ubuntu releasing a new LTS version?
<jrib> PROFIT_: april
<AtomicSpark> !permissions
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<smithw> amenado: I'd like to make this new partition the /home partition after I copy everything, and then merge the flawed current /home with /
<PROFIT_> alright thanks jrib
<AtomicSpark> cute
<PROFIT_> I'm still on 6.06 :)
<faileas> Sandking: tarball?
<smithw> amenado: I'd better do this stuff on a livecd, am I right?
<faileas> ahh
<amenado> smithw-> thats possible,
<bazhang> PROFIT_: there is a direct upgrade path for that
<faileas> Sandking: that needs compiling, if you don't know how to, don't ;p
<amenado> smithw-> yeah a liveCd would work too, but testing the new /home requires a boot of the working system
<PROFIT_> Hmm, a stable upgrade bazhang ?
<k4k> rocas: how did you create the server on the linux machine, did you use ubuntu's built in RD program or did you install something else?
<yipe> is anyone else having weird sound problems (like the sound randomly cutting out and then cutting back in during playback?)
<bazhang> PROFIT_: it is a LTS so yes
<PROFIT_> Not that half of the install is broken after upgrade?
<yipe> on Gutsy?
<PROFIT_> alright I'll definetly check it when it comes out bazhang :)
<amenado> smithw-> at least having a liveCD, its much easier to recover if needed be
<bazhang> PROFIT_: that means no intermediary steps just the one ;]
<smithw> amenado: if I can get away with not using a livecd, I'd prefer it, because I don't have any empty CD-R's to burn gutsy, the only livecd I have now is edgy
<Sandking> faileas, i downloaded a zipped folder which I extracted (Blender or Kerkythea) and inside are some files including exec which runs my app. so I already am able to run an application. I just don't know is there a way to install it to my system as it would be visible in menu
<PROFIT_> the word upgrade frightens me bazhang
<amenado> smithw-> yeah go ahead and reformat it to ext3 and use tar to back the whole /home dir to new partition
<amenado> no need for cd-R
<faileas> Sandking: a bit out of my scope... sorry.. it runs right out the folder?
<rocas> k4k: i used the one that was in synaptic and after it was done i just did the sudo ./ventrilo_srv
<Tu13es> does ubuntu suck with Tablet PCs?
<Sandking> faileas, that's right. try blender app from blender.org
<Sandking> faileas, on Mac I'd normally drag that folder into App folder but I don't know what's the way of handling apps in Ubuntu
<Mik1> :) my xubuntu is know 740MB thin :)
<k4k> rocas: o you did something different then I usually do. There is an option under system somewhere to turn on RD and I just did that and setup the port and then install VNC viewer on my windows machine and it worked fine. I don't know what you did, sorry
<Mik1> i hope i can make it even smaller
<smithw> amenado: ok, I will, thanks.
<bluefox83> Mik1, isn't that still too big to fit on a cd?
<Mik1> bluefox83: not too big for a 1GB SD Card :)
<rocas> k4k: let me try that one then where is it at?
<faileas> Sandking: you can use a menu editor i guess
<bluefox83> true, true...didn't know that's what you were doing though :P
<AfroRowan> hi, when i want to add a application, i get this error message when i selected one: http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/1140/screenshotiz7.png  after pressing 'Refresh' i get this message: http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/7420/screenshot1hd1.png  and this goes on and on... anyone knows whats wrong ?
<parkinm> I have apache/php/sql installed on my windows machine, how can I browse to this from my ubuntu computer? I have tried //mike and xx.xx.xx.xx ip address from the address bar :|
<Sandking> faileas, and where's the place I should place an App ? or do I place it anywhere I want?
<Mik1> bluefox83: it's a fully normal, but small xubuntu not that compressed stuff on the xubuntu-cd :)
<k4k> rocas: it's somewhere under system in gnome, like system > administration I think but I don't use gnome anymore so I don't know for sure
<smithw> amenado: will tar -cvf /dev/hdxy copy everything correctly? reading tar's man page gave me that impression, but I can't afford not to be sure
<dan__> Noob question - I'm not asking for hand holding - rather to be pointed in the right direction:  My torrents are not connecting.  I am able to download the torrent file via the web browser, but once handed off to a torrent client (I've used the gutsy built in and transmission)
<dan__> it does nothing
<dan__> Where do I start?
<bluefox83> AfroRowan, nothing is wrong, your list was out of date, now it's not...
<roxja-it> hey guys having flash issues, won't work outside of any site apart from youtube
<AfroRowan> yeah
<rufus> dan_, which client are you using
<AfroRowan> read the last thing
<trenchcoat> so, is there any way to get flash9 working on Gutsy ?
<AfroRowan> and this goes on and on... anyone knows whats wrong ?
<mneptok> dan__: open ports on your router/firewall. or enable UPnP in your torrent client and hope that works.
<rocas> k4k: found it thanks
<lee__> total 100% newbie.... trying to use 100% of a 19" monitor... missing the left 2 inches of the screen... any ideas or point me in the right direction?
<faileas> Sandking: you can place it anwhere though i think there's a standard location. it won't show up in the menu unless you add it anyway
<Hilikus> my server gets stuck in "loading manual drivers" after upgrading to gutsy, how can i see whats causing the problem specifically
<AtomicSpark> trenchcoat:  when viewing a flash page, it will ask you to install a plugin. use the adobe one and let it install. then restart firefox.
<Sandking> faileas, thx for all your help and time!
<prince_jammys> Sandking: conventional location is /usr/local
<Draqu03> Hey to all around. I need 2-3 people for an international contest about webdesign with ages between 16-19. IF anyone interested leave a pm. I'll give you more details thanks ^^
<Sandking> prince_jammys, thank you also :]
<bluefox83> AfroRowan, i'm telling you, there is nothing wrong...it updated your list of apps
<mneptok> Draqu03: no contest advertisements, please
<AfroRowan> NO BLUEFOX83
<Draqu03> ups...
<bazhang> Draqu03: not here
<AfroRowan> the same thing goes on and on
<Draqu03> sorry didin't knew it's not alowed
<k4k> bbl
<AfroRowan> when i try to add a app
<Stwange> how can I X-Forward from an ssh connection?
<rufus> dan_, which client are you using
<mneptok> Draqu03: np. but the channel is so busy that it must be limited to support questions.
<DIL> lee__:  auto button on the monitor?
<AtomicSpark> Stwange: ssh -x
<simon12> The bios startup and the ubuntu login screen is shown on my second monitor (a projectir with a VGA input). Anyone here got knowledge of how to change this?
<bazhang> AfroRowan: what is the issue--just type a line or two describing your issues please
<lee__> DIL: don't know of one
<Stwange> AtomicSpark, I still get a "cannot open display" error
<Mik1> my Xubuntu is 666MB big!
<perhamlinux> hello guys
<DIL> lee__:  your monitor doesnt have a menu button
<bluefox83> AfroRowan, did you by any chance delete the file where it stores the list of possible applications to be installed?
<lee__> DIL: found it... no joy
<AtomicSpark> Stwange: do you have xserver installed on the remote machine?
<Stwange> AtomicSpark, yeah I can get it forwarding using X-Ming if I connect using putty on an XP machine
<bluefox83> bazhang, it looks like synaptic is having a hard time reading his list of possible applications to be installed...
<AtomicSpark> Stwange: it may be differnt in your situation. i have only tried form a linux client to server. i connected using ssh -x ipaddress then opened an xterm window using xterm command.
<perhamlinux> I used vga=791 parameter with kernel startup to fix the splash problem, but now, I can't see my ttys, when I press CTRL+ALT+F1 to 6 I just see cursor blinking, and I can switch back to X. any ideas to fix it?
<AfroRowan> no bluefox68
<hanophix33> i plugged my wireless keyboard in and when i remove it the numlock turns on by default and the light won't go off
<AfroRowan> didnt delete anything
<parkinm> I have apache/php/sql installed on my windows machine, how can I browse to this from my ubuntu computer? I have tried //mike and xx.xx.xx.xx ip address from the address bar :|
<Darnatin> is there a special channel for ps3 ubuntu related questions ?
<bluefox83> AfroRowan, it'ws bluefox83, not 68 ;P
<AtomicSpark> Stwange: you wont get a x11 desktop unless you use vnc of course.
<bazhang> heh AfroRowan please post your sources list to pastebin
<Stwange> AtomicSpark, it says xterm: DISPLAY is not set
<bazhang> !paste | AfroRowan
<prince_jammys> perhamlinux: don't know -- but if you find out please report back -- have tried to help several people with that problem
<ubotu> AfroRowan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Stwange> AtomicSpark, don't worry too much, I'll make do with the terminal and nano :)
<AfroRowan> lol
<AfroRowan> bazhang, i know what pastebin is
<bluefox83> AfroRowan, try updating it from command line, see if it gives any errors, sudo apt-get update
<AfroRowan> k
<bazhang> then post the sources list please AfroRowan
<bluefox83> my guess is, it'll atleast freak out and say something isn't entirely right
<mneptok> AfroRowan: try this. close Synaptic. close any updater apps. open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update" (no quotes). if that doesn't work, pastebin the output. if it does, type "sudo apt-get upgrade" (no quotes, same paste problems deal). use pastebin.
<AtomicSpark> Stwange: just check to see if xserver and xterm are installed. im sure any google search can instruct you on how to forward x over ssh :P heck you can even forward gnome if you're doing it from a linux client.
<bazhang> my guess is automatix
<hanophix33> how can i stop ubuntu from defaulting numlock
<perhamlinux> prince_jammys: ok, I'll try to fix it. where should I start seeking? is there a place that I can set terminal configurations?
<bluefox83> i never had that prob with automatix
<_SlayTaNiC_> hi
<mneptok> !wfm | bluefox83
<ubotu> bluefox83: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<bluefox83> yeah yeah yeah, i know
<_SlayTaNiC_> can anyone plz tell me if theres an azureus help room in this server?
<Stwange> AtomicSpark, sorry, it is gnome :) it's running RedHat and I usually x-forward with "nautilus &" - although the & doesn't stop that one tying up the terminal :) ill give google another go, thanks anyway
<mneptok> *especially* with Automatix.
<david> there, my first ubuntu server attempt is on the go :P
<bluefox83> _SlayTaNiC_, #azureus
<prince_jammys> perhamlinux: that's the thing i don't know.  i've seen fixes for the splash screen problem, but not for the tty problem
<bazhang> we'll see bluefox83 if he agrees to post his sources list or not ;]
<_SlayTaNiC_> thnks
<simon12> The bios startup and the ubuntu login screen is shown on my second monitor (a projectir with a VGA input). Anyone here got knowledge of how to change this?
<chazco> Hi... just found the new Truecrypt 5.0a has a GUI for Ubuntu. Seems good - but it asks for your root password(sudo) password without using gksudo. Is it safe to modify /etc/sudoers (properly) to fix this by making it always run as root by default or is there a better way?
<bluefox83> O.o
<perhamlinux> thanks anyway! ;) I'll try a little more. where should I report if I succeeded?
<prince_jammys> perhamlinux: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/15560
<roxja-it> hey, guys, any suggestions on flash not working on anything other than youtube?
<Belisarivs> Hi all
<perhamlinux> ok! bye
<parkinm> I have apache/php/sql installed on my windows machine, how can I browse to this from my ubuntu computer? I have tried //mike and xx.xx.xx.xx ip address from the address bar :|
<Stwange> AtomicSpark, it's working :) sorry - I think that was my bad, using -x instead of -X
<rocas> has anyone ever setup a ventrilo server on linux?
<prince_jammys> perhamlinux: check the link
<craigbass1976> is there an app in the repos for CREATING comic books, rather than Comix and qcomicbook that just let you read them?
<Belisarivs> I have problem with networking in Ubuntu. Could anybody help me?
<AfroRowan> hmm
<craigbass1976> parkinm, is the windows box a WAMP server for real?  Is there a firewall stopping it?
<bluefox83> craigbass1976, i don't see why you couldn't use gimp...
<craigbass1976> bluefox83, I know, but I thought there might be something else.
<faileas> craigbass1976: like printed ones?
<prince_jammys> !anybody | Belisarivs
<ubotu> Belisarivs: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kane77> can I change the default file manager?
<craigbass1976> faileas, if I could just get the digital version, I'd be happy with that for now
<bluefox83> craigbass1976, i dunno, but if enough people ask for one, someone is sure to make it...
<AfroRowan> ok brb
<parkinm> craigbass1976: it just has WAMP installed on it, its not being accessed externally. I am in uni halls tho, so I am unsure how the network works
<roxja-it> parkinm: you need to change your httpd.conf file windows so that it doesn't point to localhost
<kane77> Belisarivs, could you be more specific?
<faileas> craigbass1976: most artists just use a drawing programme like GIMP
<Belisarivs> I was connected to wireless network. Than I turned wifi off and connected to new wired network connection. Which service I should restart to make it work.
<roxja-it> parkinm: change localhost to your ip and you should be fine
<craigbass1976> parkinm, well, if you can't browse in a browser to the box, then it's not serving out right
<blbrown> how do I set the SHELL command at startup to bash
<blbrown> for a particular user
<roxja-it> blbrown: /etc/passwd file
<craigbass1976> blbrown, in /etc/passwd
<jrib> blbrown: or use 'chsh'
<Belisarivs> I was asking, because I quite often don't get any attention here. People are either busy or idle.
<bluefox83> Belisarivs, click the connection icon and it shoudl give you options for wireless networks it detects
<blbrown> gracias
<rocas> has anyone ever setup a ventrilo server on linux?
<Belisarivs> I don't want to connect to wireless. To wired.
<giraldi> salve a tutti
<jpatrick> !it | giraldi
<ubotu> giraldi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<parkinm> roxja-it / craigbass1976 : when i browse to 10.73.21.138 (local IP address of the XP machine) on the XP machine, it gives me "Forbidden", however when I browse on ubuntu i just get "cannot be found"
<kane77> Belisarivs, the way I do it - I disable the interface I'm not using...
<Belisarivs> I ran dhclient, it reported, that it is bound to certain IP adress, but ifconfig doesn't show any and I cannot access net.
<roxja-it> parkinm: have you updated your httpd file on your wamp server?
<parkinm> what should I update it too?
<kane77> Belisarivs, then try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<parkinm> the ip address of the computer?
<roxja-it> parkinm: you need to change a line in it, from localhost to your ip
<roxja-it> parkinm: yes
<chazco> Hi.. how can I create a group (lets call it test), and add all users to it - from the console?
<Belisarivs> /etc/init.d/networking restart didn't help, I tried it already
<roxja-it> chazco: sudo groupadd
<Belisarivs> Evemn when wifi card is turned off, I have it among networking interfaces.
<roxja-it> chazco: sudo usermod -g to add users i think
<Stwange> Belisarivs, this might sound daft, but have you tried unplugging the lan cable for a minute?
<chazco> Was looking at addgroup & adduser... not sure its the correct way though
<parkinm> roxja-it: changed it, still forbidden + http://localhost still works? :s (i did reboot apache)
<hanophix33> can someone help me with a keyboard issue
<roxja-it> chazco: its groupadd
<sll> hi, somebody using DisplayConfigGTK?
<Belisarivs> Well, cable wasn't plugged in while I was connected to wifi. I turned wifi off and then plugged in able.
<roxja-it> parkinm: ah feck, I setup my wamp machine last week, the answer is there in your httpd file
<Belisarivs> cable
<bluefox83> hanophix33, what keyboard issue?
<roxja-it> parkinm: you'll probably need to allow access as well, should be further down the file
<bharadwaj> hi
<parkinm>     Order Deny,Allow
<parkinm>     Deny from all
<parkinm>     Allow from 127.0.0.1
<parkinm> ^^
<hanophix33> bluefox83:  i plugged my wireless mouse/keyboard in and when i remove it, my computer starts with numlock on and when i hit caplock it screws up the keys as well and have to release numlock again, the numlock light doesnt turn off
<roxja-it> parkinm: command out that deny from all line
<Stwange> hanophix33, is this just a ubuntu thing, or did you spill something on yer keyboard/
<Belisarivs> So, any ideas.
<hanophix33> thats a ubuntu keyboard
<Belisarivs> I'd try avoid restart as it isn't Windows.
<bluefox83> hanophix33, ok, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and let it sense your keyboard...sounds like you are having issues with it not getting yoru keyboard correct...
<bluefox83> *your
<Belisarivs> Services which ran in startup can be later restarted after all.
<parkinm> roxja-it: ok I am able to access wamp from this computer from 10.73.21.138 now... but I still cant even see it at all from my ubuntu machine
<parkinm> any ideas why?
<Mik1> which video player do you recommend me?
<parkinm> (I am at uni halls btw - could there be something stopping me that way)
<chazco> Okay... made a group, added users, setup sudoers... now to see if it worked :)
<bazhang> Mik1: vlc
<Nelllliot>  :)
<Nelllliot> Hi
<lifehacker> hi
<chaozone> hello
<hanophix33> bluefox82: didnt work
<roxja-it> parkinm: can your ubuntu machine ping that address?
<lifehacker> mplayer
<chaozone> anyonr germanspeaking ppl here?
<Nelllliot>  8-)
<bluefox83> ok, you're all gonna think i'm nuts, but wth is a wamp machine?
<bazhang> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Mik1> i think i will choose mplayer, or does anyone know a smaller player?
<Mik1> with less depencies
<hanophix33> bluefox83:  didnt work
<chaozone> thx
<Belisarivs> I don't quite get it. Dhclient reports correct connection. It is bound to correct IP. But ifconfig (I know, that it isn't good idea to use it) reports no such IP on any interface.
<Belisarivs> So what do you guys think about it.
<parkinm> roxja-it: Destination Host Unreachable on all except the very first icmp_seq which sent 54b data
<nano> hey guys, whats better compiz with Xorg or with Xgl????
<bluefox83> hanophix33, i dunno then...maybe try another keyboard ans see if that helps?
<AfroRowan> bluefox
<AfroRowan> what did i have to type ?
<AfroRowan> sudo appget upodate ?
<roxja-it> parkinm: have a look at the ip address on your ubuntu machine
<roxja-it> parkinm: check to see if your on the same subnet as your windows machine, also do you have a firewall turned on?
<nova> can anyone help with a .mkv file problem im having?
<amenado> parkinm-> paste in pastebin your  ifconfig -a  and route -n  results
<roxja-it> Belisarivs: when you do an ifconfig, do you see eth0?
<Chris2000> hello!!
<amenado> parkinm-> paste in pastebin your  ifconfig -a  and route -n  results, do same for your windows pc , but on windows you use  ipconfig -a
<AfroRowan> what did i have to type ??
<AfroRowan> sudo app-get update    ?
<ahorriblemess> Is anyone available to help me with Glest 3.1? I downloaded the date, binaries and source code... but I don't know what to do next. I feel this would be valuable info for getting other programs installed through the terminal as well
<amenado> Belisarivs-> it meant your nic card was not able to acquire the ip address from dhcp server
<nova> seems that VLC can no longer play mkv, i can only hear audio but dont get any visual
<Belisarivs> <roxja-it> Yes. But it has no IP. Even though it should.
<prince_jammys> AfroRowan: sudo apt-get update
<Belisarivs> <amenado> But dhsclient says that it did
<amenado> Belisarivs-> and who would you believe? what your pc says or what dhcp server says?
<roxja-it> Belisarivs: have you tried to set your address statically?
<bluefox83> dhcp server is conspiring against you!
<roxja-it> amenado: they could all be lying :)
<Belisarivs> <amenado>Question is, whether I could believe obsolete tool or not
<Belisarivs> I'll try
<Chris2000> when the ubuntu live cd start, i press enter to start or install ubuntu, but when it is loading it stop and do anything else.... what do i do??   (Excuse Me
<Chris2000>  for my bad english, i'm italian)
<amenado> Belisarivs-> > paste in pastebin your  ifconfig -a  and route -n  results, do same for your windows pc , but on windows you use  ipconfig -a
<parkinm> ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/m3b1bf1eb,   windows  http://pastebin.com/m1a82b004
<Belisarivs> <amenado>sorry, I can't. I cannot connect with that PC to internet. I type from other one
<ahorriblemess> Chris2000: try it again, but click the down arrow to highlight "safe graphics" , then hit F6, move cursor behind "--" then delete "quiet splash", move the cursor after the "--" press enter
<ahorriblemess> Chris2000: that worked for me, I hope it works for you
<parkinm> amenado / roxja-it :ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/m3b1bf1eb,   windows  http://pastebin.com/m1a82b004, no firewall installed at all
<AfroRowan> hey
<prince_jammys> Chris2000: some (not all) other possible causes: not enough RAM,  cd burn speed (try burning it slow -- 4X)
<Stwange> if I do cd /home/john/D<tab> it will paste in Desktop, is there any way of tabbing through the directories without an initial? For the amount of times I forget what it's called
<AfroRowan> if i do sudo apt-get update nothing happens
<AfroRowan> no i mean
<ahorriblemess> Chris2000: you might be warned about graphics again jsut before the CD starts up, but you can fix that later
<AfroRowan> i doesnt update
<roxja-it> parkinm: thats weird, you should be able to ping that address
<Chris2000> i think it's the graphic card
<ahorriblemess> Chris2000: no, I mean just before the system starts up, a window might pop up warning about graphics
<Belisarivs> It works now. Finally.
<david> vm-swappness <- that anything even worth filddling with?
<ahorriblemess> Chris2000: what computer do you have?
<bluefox83> AfroRowan, you might want to make sure you still have a sources.list
<Chris2000> a portable, packard bell b3310
<prince_jammys> Chris2000: try what ahorriblemess said
<roxja-it> Belisarivs: static or dhcp?
<Belisarivs> Static
<Kibbles> arghhh... .I removed an option (lamp server) from tasksel and it proceeded to remove half my installed packages!
<ahorriblemess> Chris2000: HP laptop?
<Belisarivs> No problem with that.
<Chris2000> yes
<danand> AfroRowan - apt-get update just gets a list of new and upgradable packages from the ubuntu repositiries - it doesn't actually perform any upgrades - you need to sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<bluefox83> <3 my hp laptop
<hanophix33> does anyone know anything about keyboard and what causes numlocks to turn on by default and caplocks to turn on numlock
<roxja-it> Belisarivs: maybe you should add your machine has a host on the dhcp server, might solve your problem
<ahorriblemess> Chris2000: yeah I have an HP also... I had the same problem
<Belisarivs> Thank you very much for your time.
<amenado> no problem
<danand> AfroRowan - *repositories
<ahorriblemess> Chris2000: you can get the graphics card recognized later if you install Ubuntu... be sure to get the updates first though.
<Slart> david: not really.. unless you want to squeeze that last ounce of speed out of you'r computer
<amenado> parkinm-> what is the issue again? can you ping the windows pc and from windows pc can you ping the linux box?
<Belisarivs> <roxja-it>Once more please. I don't understand what did you mean.
<david> Slart: ok
<david> I'm pretty content  :)
<Kibbles> How do I tell apt to repair all packages?
<parkinm> amenado: nope, cannot ping at all, I am at uni halls tho, maybe they are blocking it somehow
<danand> AfroRowan - Do you mean apt-get update produces no output at all?
<amenado> parkinm-> what is between your linux box and your windows? what devices?
<Slart> hanophix33: I don't know if keyboard maps can change that.. check to see that your keyboard settings are correct
<Chris2000> ok now i tray in safe graphics and cancel quiet..
<Slart> Kibbles: repair?
<Domino> Hello everyone
<Kibbles> Slart: yeah - tasksel removed half of my machine
<roxja-it> Belisarivs: Not a dhcp guru, but you should be able to add you machine to your dhcp.conf. I'd look for dhcp specific advise before messing with that file though :)
<ahorriblemess> Chris2000: delete "quiet" AND "splash"
<Kibbles> Slart: afraid to restart
<AfroRowan> danand i did that then it says 0 upgraded 0 installed (all 0)
<parkinm> amenado a switch (in my room) and then the switch is plugged into an ethernet port in my room, no idea what else is connected to the network
<ahorriblemess> Chris2000: but keep the "--"
<parkinm> its probably massive
<Slart> Kibbles: removed half your machine??? you mean reinstall the important stuff?
<Kibbles> Slart: yeah, for ubuntu desktop
<danand> AfroRowan - Do you get any output from the apt-get update command?
<ahorriblemess> Chris2000: and make sure you leave the space there just before "--"
<AfroRowan> yes
<Domino> I've got a question is there a good cms program that works for ubuntu?
<Belisarivs> <roxja-it>Ah. Dhcp is provided by my AP
<Kibbles> sheesh what a bug
<AfroRowan> but i have dutch ubuntu
<Slart> Kibble: you could try a sudo apt-get install reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Chris2000> yes thanks
<Slart> Kibbles: I
<Belisarivs> so I can't change anything in it.
<amenado> parkinn why is the windows  metric set to 20? its should be same as in ubuntu 1 or 0
<hanophix33> Slart:  just says generic, it started when i plugged my wireless keyboard in
<Slart> Kibbles: I'm not sure that will work though
<bowo> hi all
<hanophix33> slart: so it may still be set with those settings, but i cant get it back
<Slart> hanophix33: hmm.. wireless keyboard..  does a normal wired keyboard act the same?
<hanophix33> slart: dont have one to try
<bowo> hi all
<Kibbles> Slart: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<amenado> parkinm-> if I were your,  ipconfig /release    then ipconfig reacquire (dont know exact command on windows for getting new ip address)
<roxja-it> parkinm: ipconfig /rennew
<roxja-it> parkinm: ipconfig /renew *
<Slart> Kibbles: do I really need to tell you what to do after that error message ?
<danand> AfroRowan - if your getting output like Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/multiverse Sources ..... etc and then do apt-get upgrade - if your system says 0 upgraded etc ... then your system is up to date - ie there is nothing to update
<ahave> hello room. will u*buntu run on virtualbox?
<NBrepresent> hi all.
<Kibbles> Slart: i don't trust the damn thing anymore
<amenado> Domino easy to use or difficult bleeding edge? try cocoon2 from apache
<NBrepresent> how do i check whether my dial up modem drivers are installed?
<con-man> NBrepresent: well if you are on the internet talking to us, they work fine
<NBrepresent> haha, i'm using dsl right now
<Slart> Kibbles: well.. I don't think apt will do anything unless you do as it says.. so sudo dpkg --configure -a
<roxja-it> NBrepresent: sudo lsmod
<parkinm> <amenado> parkinm-> on the linux pc or my windows pc?
<Kibbles> Slart: E: Couldn't find package reinstall
<hanophix33> slart: anyideas?
<NBrepresent> k, i'll try that
<amenado> NBrepresent-> you want to slow down? heh
<NBrepresent> i'm setting up a comp for my mum, who only has dialup
<parkinm> amenado, would it have any problem if my MAC address was identical on both the windows + ubuntu machine? :p
<amenado> parkinm-> if I were your,  ipconfig /release    then ipconfig reacquire (dont know exact command on windows for getting new ip address) <----on windows
<fysffa> hello, can someone tell me how can i change my keyboard type from command line ?
<Slart> Kibble: sorry.. make that sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Belisarivs> Aw. Another minor problem appeared. On same PC (notebook) Battery stat display disappeared. Any ideas how to get it back before my ntb runs out of energy?
<danand> NBrepresent - find out which drivers your modem uses then do as roxja-it says - lsmod | grep _driver_
<amenado> parkinm-> nope, if they are in a separate subnets...but why do you mess around with MAC addresses to begin with?
<AfroRowan> yes danand but if i choose a application to add in  Add/Remove Applications  i get this error again:  http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/1140/screenshotiz7.png
<Slart> hanophix33: not any good ones.. never used a wireless keyboard... don't know if that can be a problem..might be something else too
<Kibbles> Slart: that seemed to do the trick. jesus that's a crazy bug
<roxja-it> fysffa: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NBrepresent> roxja-it: what am i looking for?
<parkinm> amenado, so that I can have both pcs on the internet (limited by MAC address to 1 pc :p )
<amenado> Belisarivs-> get the power plug back in, quick!
<bazhang> AfroRowan: no sources list?
<Belisarivs> I ran "sudo /etc/init.d/batery.... reatart, but to no avail
<roxja-it> NBrepresent:  you'll have to find out the driver names yourself first
<DrHalan> hey i was wondering if some of you guys knows when a new deb package for wine gets released
<NBrepresent> ok
<Slart> DrHalan:  a few days after the source is released
<amenado> parkinm-> you have all these little criterias, you must tell us the whole story and dont try to hide info so we can provide you with better advise
<Belisarivs> <amenado>no problem, it has ~40 mins on battery left
<wickedsmaat> My CD-ROM will not eject the CD.  It says only "root" can eject the volume, I JUST PUT IN, and that i'm not privelaged enough.
<Kibbles> Slart: is there an install/uninstall log anywhere I could look at to see that it actually re-installed everything and that there'll be no surprises?
<wickedsmaat> Help Please.
<Slart> Kibbles: not sure if apt keeps a log.. check in /var/log for anything that looks apt related
<roxja-it> wickedsmaat: sudo mount
<Slart>    wickedsmaat: sudo eject
<AfroRowan> bazhang dunno but i did sudo apt-get update and upgrade a lot of times now
<roxja-it> wickedsmaat: found where your drive is mounted then sudo umount it
<parkinm> amenado: sorry, i only just thought about it
<amenado> parkinm-> besides, if the schools says you are allowed to have one, and if you get caught, are you going to be suspended?
<Andeh> hi
<scag> Hi, whats the command to connect to a wireless network from the Terminal?
<DrHalan> Slart, strange ive 9.46 and the current version is already 9.55
<Andeh> where are the windows and ubuntu fonts folders? I want to copy my windows fonts to ubuntu
<parkinm> amenado, no because my accomodation is not at all related to my university
<{Nathan}> When is the vmsplice fix (upgraded kernel?) going to be in the repos?
<amenado> parkinm-> look at the rewards risk ratio, is it worth it?
<Slart> !info wine
<ahorriblemess> I'm not having any luck on the forums and google sarches... I'm on Gutsy, I have glest-data, glest-binary, and glest-source (all 3.1.0) what do I do now?
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<prince_jammys> !fonts | Andeh
<ubotu> Andeh: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<danand> AfroRowan - can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<parkinm> amenado -> worst case is a smack on the wrist, maybe an internet ban
<ahorriblemess> I just don't know my terminal commands very well, I'm learning slowly
<amenado> parkinm-> i dont like to contribute to the delinquence..
<Slart> DrHalan: ubuntu doesn't update its version of wine until there is a new flavour.. ie hardy... you'll have to add wine's own repos if you want anythiung highetr
<Kibbles> Slart: ffr -> /var/log/apt/term.log
<parkinm> amenado -> it is completely possible (if not highly unlikely) that I could have two NIC cards with identical MAC addresses
<Slart> Kibbles: ah.. nice .. found the info you were looking for?
<AfroRowan> danand ill get the file and paste it
<roxja-it> parkinm: no its not
<parkinm> p.s amenado: I am not asking you to help me get more internet, just to browse to my own computer :|
<danand> AfroRowan - k
<wickedsmaat> SLART => sudo eject /dev/scd0 worked just fine . . . thanks for the help.
<amenado> parkinm-> you try and lets see how far you get with that
<Slart> wickedsmaat: you're welcome
<AfroRowan> danand: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56397/
<amenado> parkinm-> to browse to your own computer is easy, get in front of it, and start browsing :P
 * piju successfully configured java plugin for firefox and swiftfox on gutsy amd64
<piju> :)
<DrHalan> Slart, ahg thought sth like that, but why dont they?
<Kibbles> Slart: yeah it'll take me a while to confirm it though. in any case, don't use tasksel to uninstall tasks
<scag> Hi, whats the command to connect to a wireless network from the Terminal?
<maszlo> i ran a dist-upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 and have lost function of my dvd burner.  brasero only allows writting to an iso, the drive is not an option.  where should i look to change this?
<danand> AfroRowan - just lookin
<parkinm> amenado: ¬_¬
<ceil420> why would something be greyed out in the update manager?
<ahorriblemess> ah wait... to install/compile a source... after I cd to the directory the source is in... do I do "./configure, make, make install, clean"? Like when I installed drivers?
<parkinm> ok thanks for help
<Slart> DrHalan: because the distro shouldn't change until there's a new version.. things should be the way they were at the install.. so you can rely on the computer to be the same next week.. and the week after that etc
<Slart> Kibbles: hehe.. I don't like tasksel anyway.. synaptic is enough for me
<DrHalan> Slart, sure but dont they update otehr packages too?
<bazhang> there are no sources enabled AfroRowan except for the cd rom
<AfroRowan> oh
<Slart> DrHalan: only security fixes.. everything else stays the same
<scjp_> is it possible to do the dual installation windows and linux
<ceil420> Slart, is that related to why "gnome-themes-extras" is greyed out in my update-manager?
<danand> AfroRowan - I've seen this error before - I think its due to a possible bug in the gutsy installer - Essentially all your sources for your packages are commented out - wait one and I'll edit it and repastebin it
<Kibbles> Slart: it was recommended to me as a way to set up a lamp server easily
<AfroRowan> ok
<AfroRowan> thx danand
<Slart> ceil420: huh? I have no idea..
<nila> hi
<Kibbles> almost cost me an installation there (still have to see what happens on restart)
<ceil420> :x
<scag> Hi, whats the command to connect to a wireless network from the Terminal?
<Slart> Kibbles: well.. don't trust that person again =)
<nano> what better, compiz with Xgl or with Xorg server?
<danand> AfroRowan - might be a little while - stick around and I'll be as quick as I can
<AfroRowan> ok :)
<david08> hello
<Kibbles> Slart: can you install a functioning lamp server from synaptic or do you have to put it all together yourself?
<Slart> DrHalan: check the wine site for information on how to add the wine repos.. www.winehq.org
<david08> i noticed that when i insert a cd/dvd the desktop icon doesn't appear. how do i re activate it?
<Slart> Kibbles: you might have to do some configuring.. but all the software is available from synaptic/apt
<nila> hello
<DrHalan> Slart, thanks already did it :)
<ahorriblemess> ok, I definitely understand that everyone is busy and people use their free time to help, but just one quick question because I think I've figured it out. But, if I ./configure in a -source folder... will anything bad happen at all? (I'm pretty sure nothing will but I'm new at this so I wanted to be sure)
<Slart> DrHalan: ah.. sweet
<AfroRowan> ok i have something else thats wrong over here... when i start my pc its very slow... it takes long before i can login, someone said me that there is a bug that you cant see the bootscreen and that de applications are waiting for a timeout... anyone knows how to fix this ????
<BjkGenTr736> türk varmý
<BjkGenTr736> :D
<Slart> ahorriblemess: no, nothing bad should happen
<DrHalan> maybe you guys can help me with another prob. in skype and amsn my webcam is first really good at quality and then its gets darker and darker
<nano> what better, compiz with Xgl or with Xorg server?.....anybody?
<Slart> ahorriblemess: and what small amount of bad that can happen happens in that folder
<Kibbles> Slart: hold your fingers i'm rebooting :)
<ahorriblemess> Slart: ok thanks, i had to check, i still get jittery when I do things in the terminal
<david08> i noticed that when i insert a cd/dvd the desktop icon doesn't appear. how do i re activate it?
<ahorriblemess> Slart: ok , good to know. thanks!
<scag> Hi, whats the command to connect to a wireless network from the Terminal?
<Slart> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Slart> try there, scag
<AfroRowan> ok i have something else thats wrong over here... when i start my pc its very slow... it takes long before i can login, someone said me that there is a bug that you cant see the bootscreen and that de applications are waiting for a timeout... anyone knows how to fix this ????
<Wonsulo> >_>
<Slart> AfroRowan: how long does it take? 10 minutes?
<prince_jammys> AfroRowan: laptop?
<AfroRowan> yes prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> AfroRowan: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<DrHalan> ubotu, webcam :)
<luislo> I'm using suse 10.3, kde. I put my bluetooth dongle and everything went smoothly, I was able to pair a headset, a cellphone and mouse, and I was able to send some files between the pc and the phone. However, although it is paired, I can't use the headset to skype nor listen to music. I looked up in the suse forums and there's a howto for suse 10.0, which I follow without success (at the very end of the instructions). There's
<luislo> also a howto for gentoo, but many things are different and I couldn't follow. I need some help please: Can you succesfully use multimedia, bluetooth, skype. and such things in ubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webcam :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AfroRowan> slart about 8 min
<AfroRowan> thanks prince
<prince_jammys> AfroRowan: np, that should do it
<faileas> luislo: suse 10.3 = #suse ;p
<DrHalan> anone knows somethign bout webcam configuration on ubuntu, cause after some time in skye and amsn it gets dark
<david08> i noticed that when i insert a cd/dvd the desktop icon doesn't appear. how do i re activate it?
<bulio> I have a Brother HL-2040 laser printer hooked up to a Ubuntu Server with CUPS installed
<luislo> faileas: Didn't you see my last question? I'm evaluating the possibility of changing to ubuntu, that's why I'm asking
<Slart> luislo: I use bluetooth to connect my cell phone.. so it works.. but it's far from user friendly.. still a lot of mucking about in the terminal.. skype works for me too and I can listen to music.. I've never tried combining these things though
<Guest_750_>  Q1U-XP owner, touch screen frustrations. Cannot get to funtion properly. Anyone has this working?
<faileas> ahh ;p
<bulio> I installed the CUPS wrapper for it from this page
<faileas> oops ;p
<bulio> http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_drivers.html
<danand> AfroRowan - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56399/ - that should give you a working sources.list - just copy it to /etc/apt/sources.list. Make a backup of your old one first if you like. Then run sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade. After that you can install new packages! :)
<prince_jammys> bulio: how do you end up accessing your cd?
<bulio> but for some reason when I print, the printer has the right marging completely off, and some of the page gets cut off
<luislo> Slart: do you use skype with a bluetooth headset?
<Slart> luislo: nope
<Kibbles> Slart: back in and seemingly working fine
<prince_jammys> bulio: sorry, wrong nick
<Slart> Kibbles: nice.. kibbles vs tasksel 1-0
<bulio> I have tried 2 different computers but they both have the problem
<luislo> Somebody here has been able to use a bluetooth headset?
<scag> Some of those commands given there don't work, Slart\
<Kibbles> Slart: ctrl-c'd my keyboard to death
<kane77> how can I change the default file manager?
<NickO> how do i get audio chat working on x-chat
<scag> Whats the command to connect to a wireless network from the Terminal?
<Slart> scag: I can't help you with wifi.. never used it myself.. I just provided the link
<AfroRowan> oh thx danand ill try it :)
<Slart> NickO: audio chat on xchat???
<NickO> is there?
<Slart> NickO: it's an irc client.. not an im
<bulio> anyone have an idea on what might be wrong?
<NickO> haha
<NickO> oh
<NickO> okay
<Kibbles> nick0: you don't.
<neko_> hi people
<neko_> is there someone that know a little of bash script basics ?
<Slart> NickO: I guess you could make xchat read everything written in a channel in some sweet sultry robot voice.. but that's it =)
<danand> scag - iwconfig, iwlist etc may help you out
<NickO> i'll be okay
<prince_jammys> !justask | neko_
<ubotu> neko_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<neko_> there is no variable that contain all elements ?
<Slart> neko_: yes.. I know a little about bash scripting basics
<AfroRowan> danand i cant edit and save it
<Kibbles> Slart: seeing as how i crashed tasksel's uninstall script - how do i check my firewall now for holes left open by lamp?
<AfroRowan> no permissions
<Mba7eth__> what is the lightest java IDE ?
<NickO> i do have one question, where can i get the ut2k4 linux installer shell. i can't find it anywhere and it's not on the disc i got
<lovloss> you script at bash.org?
<Slart> Kibbles: sudo iptables -L  should be empty
<Kibbles> k
<prince_jammys> neko_: elements?
<Slart> neko_: all elements?
<roxja-it> hey guys, I need to setup lamp on my ubuntu desktop. any quick way to do this?
<neko_> arguments
<neko_> i mean
<Slart> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<prince_jammys> neko_: $@
<j0hng4lt> xampp
<neko_> thanls a lot
<scag> danand: iwlist shows the network, but it doesnt say how to connect to it
<Kibbles> Slart: "empty" as in no ips defined, correct?
<prince_jammys> neko_: yw, dont forget #bash
<neko_> oh i didn't knwo this one
<danand> AfroRowan - you need to be superuser to edit that file - copy your old one first - run sudo cp /etc/apt/source.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old and then gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Slart> Kibbles: well.. empty as in "no rules defined"
<neko_> i will add this right now
<neko_> thanks prince
<darknature> How do I find out and set my video RAM on ubuntu. I am using my Aspire 3680 laptop with shared video memory. I upgraded to 2gig of RAM. Now I want to try and increase my video RAM to the max. How do I find out how much video memory Ubuntu is reading? Besides the BIOS
<prince_jammys> neko_: $#:: number of args, $@ :: all args
<charlie> THIS CHANNEL SEEMS TO BE VERY ACTIVE LOLLLLERERRRFAILL
<j0hng4lt> darknature : isn't that set solely in CMOS?
<neko_> that's just what  i needed ;)
<Kibbles> Slart: it has 3 categories: Input, Forward and Output - all three have writing underneath them
<darknature> CMOS what you mean?
<danand> scag - thinlk you need to use iwconfig for that. type man iwconfig in a terminal
<aspire> darknature: have you searched for the specs?
<Kibbles> target     prot opt source               destination
<prince_jammys> neko_: use quotes most of the time
<daemonicum> strg+tab allows me to switch tabs, but only in one direction, can i also go the other way? and how can i close a tab via shortcut?
<NickO> nobody knows wehre to get the ut2k4 linux installer?
<Kibbles> Slart: those are just headers right (man i've lost my self confidence)
<darknature> yeah I can increase the video memory to 256 on windows vista
<Slart> Kibbles: those are just headers.. if it's nothing more then you're fine
<NickO> isn't that a fake windows thing
<darknature> i just want to know how to i do that with ubuntu.
 * Kibbles sighs relief
<Kibbles> *beer to slart*
<Slart> Kibbles: although I must warn you.. no rules usually means anything goes.. all gates open
<wickedsmaat> I used "alien" to generate a ".DEB" file from an ."RPM" package.  It says it generated a ".deb" file . . . . but where???  It's not on the desktop, where the source input file was.
<Kibbles> Slart: could you join #kibbles for a sec
<darknature> i have an intel 945 intergraded graphic card btw
<NattyTux> hi
<NattyTux> does anyone knows a good replacement for amule?
<NattyTux> it just refuses to connect anymore
<luislo> suse or ubuntu? I'm asking this coz there seems to be a trouble with bluetooth headsets in suse
<AfroRowan> danand your the best ! he is downloading updates now... thanks ! :)
<wickedsmaat> I used "alien" to generate a ".DEB" file from an ."RPM" package.  It says it generated a ".deb" file . . . . but where???  It's not on the desktop, where the source input file was.
<NickO> anybody have the ut2k4 linux installer and a few mbps to spare?
<turshu> i have hibernation problem do u know ho to fix it .After hibernating my labtops fans not working
<scag> What is roaming mode in network manager?
<danand> AfroRowan - np :)
<NickO> aproximately what percentage fps do you take WINEing games compared to windoze?
<NigelS> NickO: there's a linux installer on the dvd
<NickO> not on mine
<foo> Hm, when I have compiz and I logout... it appears as though X freezes. Anyone heard of this bug?
<faileas> NickO: donno, try it ;p
<NickO> certain editions have it but not mine
<NigelS> NickO: no linux-installer.sh in the root of the dvd?
<NickO> i'm going to have to
<NickO> no there's not
<NickO> usually it's under cd1 or the root of the disc
<NickO> and i can't find it anywheree
<schloff> hey guys i run Ubuntu Gutsy gibbson it updated to a new kernel and when i run it it errors out saying my intel card might not have enough ram going to it. I updated X11/xorg.conf and gave it 256 megs of ram
<helpless> hello, i installed ubuntu on my computer. my computer then died. ive attached my hard disk to another computer and started up ubuntu to try and retrieve some files. the directories im trying to access are unreadable. Ive noticed the drive is mounted as ext3. what should I do? try and fix the partition?
<NigelS> NickO: possibly this is it --> http://lackteam.free.fr/download/linux-installer.sh from this thread --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556565
<NigelS> NickO: but check before running
<Vermyndax> alright, I'm losing my mind on a chmod command
<NickO> sweet. lemme check
<Vermyndax> I have a web dir that I am trying to set permissions
<AfroRowan> yes im satisfied, everything is fixed now ! thx all
<NickO> ty so much
<BoBo1> why can't i connect to wireless network with d-link g122 ?? it's connecting , but can't ! it ones connect but only 2 min :O
<Vermyndax> what chmod can I do so that every file and dir below a directory will retain the permissions of the above?
<NigelS> np
<Vermyndax> for instance: dev.something.com is set to 775
<Vermyndax> but when you create files under it, the files are 644
<NickO> happen to know when the ut3 installer is coming out?
<danand> helpless - are you running the live-cd on the compoter you've attached the hard disk to?
<Vermyndax> how do I make it so that all files and dirs created beneath it are 775?
<helpless> danand, yes
<jrib> Vermyndax: look into ACL Access Control Lists.  You can't limit a umask to a specific directory afaik, without using ACL
<Arelis> Hi, people. I have a Windows install i'd like to preserve to the maximum, that is to say i NEVER want to lose it. How can i install Ubuntu on my machine without possibly damaging my Windows install?
<NickO> do you have to hdd's?
<NickO> two*
<faileas> Arelis: Wubi
<danand> helpless - ext3 is the default filesystem for ubuntu. You should be able to look at those directoried & files. Have you mounted the disk ok?
<Arelis> NickO: Yes, but i've experienced instability problems while using that HD so i want to try with the first HD
<helpless> danand, the live cd mounted the disk
<nomic> i wish to address a real problem to the channel seeing as there's 1261 people in here that i haven't got solved yet through the internet
<NigelS> NickO: nope, I think it's a point of irritation in the community but I haven't looked at ut3 since they released that awful beta demo
<nomic> hi im nomic
<helpless> danand, automatically, that is. most directories look fine, its just the ones that were most recently edited which are unreadable
<nomic> i have a problem with binaries/source code
<jrib> !enter | nomic
<ubotu> nomic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Vermyndax> jrib: thanks... looks complex... I might just do an hourly cron job for now ;)
<NickO> Arelis: no matter how oyu do it you can always make a mistake i suppose
<nomic> synaptic is nice but the problem is it doesn't all seem to be in one place
<turshu> ls | grep fan
<turshu> :D
<nomic> i am a mainframe programmer really I used to program pick
<nomic> in PICK you have a VOC
<nomic> the voc is like the sky
<nomic> and the gods
<nomic> 'valhalla'
<danand> helpless - what error do you get when you try to open them - are you using filemanager GUI or CLI
<jrib> Vermyndax: there's eiciel as a gui
<NigelS> Arelis: the best way is to make sure that you understand partitions - if you think you're the kind of person that might opt to destroy or format the windows partition during installation then don't do it :)
<nomic> they used to call it the MD but it's the VOC it's the 6th biggest international database platform
<jrib> nomic: stop pressing enter to break up your thoughts
<Vermyndax> jrib: this is on a server with no gui :(
<nomic> microsoft wanted to buy this but they couldn't handle it IBM bought it it's "Universe" now
<jrib> Vermyndax: k, then you need to do some reading I guess
<prince_jammys> Vermyndax: try #bash for a mini script
<jrib> nomic: do you have an ubuntu question?
<Vermyndax> jrib: yeah looks that way
<kbrooks> !offtopic > nomic (nomic, see the private message from ubotu)
<nomic> the byline for PICK is that it is the "industries best kept secret"
<nomic> wut kbrooks?
<Arelis> NigelS: Well, I mean that resizing the Windows partition can cause great problems.
<kbrooks> nomic, take it there please
<prince_jammys> Vermyndax: a short script should do that, unless there's an existing command
<Vermyndax> prince_jammys: I was thinking an hourly cron job to fix perms
<bluefox83> nomic, i went to an interview for a PICK programmers job once, i have no idea why they concidered me, i told them my only programming experience was a few weeks of visual basic in college...
<prince_jammys> Vermyndax: basically something that reads the perm on a dir and chmods everything in  it
<Vermyndax> prince_jammys: right
<helpless> danand: should i simply try fsck?
<NigelS> Arelis: consider using software to resize any ntfs partition and create free space befpre install or install to another drive if you're worried
<prince_jammys> Vermyndax: unless there's a command that already does this, a one liner script would work
<danand> helpless - if your confident enough to use it :) - how did your other machine die?
<turshu> is there any body know about hibernation cause fan problems?
<enzo> m-a list -s alsa informs me that alsa module is 1.0.14, however, 1.0.16 has been realeased, this module will be freezed to 1.0.14 until next release of ubuntu ?
<helpless> danand: wouldnt start one day
<Arelis> NigelS: Alright.
<helpless> danand: fschk says that the filesystem is clean
<helpless> but some directories are still unreadable
<Arelis> NigelS: Hmm.. i'm looking at the Ubuntu Hardware Compatibility list and my motherboard is not listed (it is a K8V-MX). Is it fully supported? (when i used ubuntu it had sound and such..)
<fung> i upgraded to 7.10 and now im getting hard crashes.  I suspect my video card overheating to be the issue, did something change in 7.10 that would hit my GPU harder?
<fung> im sitting at 76C at idle
<fung> its been climbing since i booted
<danand> helpless - when you say "unreadable" what exactly do you mean - can you try to describe the problem a bit more?
<fung> started at 68
<NigelS> Arelis: I'm sure it is - esp if everything works in the live cd; check its chipset
<turshu> fung: i have same problem after hibernation fans not working
<fung> i have a fanless card, so its not fans :)
<turshu> :D
<darknature> Another question: I have noticed that when I enable my wireless and go at a distance with a signal of 2 bars, Strangely my laptop will then put out more memory usage. Can anyone explain why this is happening and how (if possible) could I fix it?
<fung> my slowdown threshold is at 125C
<helpless> danand: ubuntu says that the folder contents could not be displayed
<fung> thats freaking high
<danand> helpless - have you tried using the command line to browse those directories?
<fung> i never had these issues in feisty though
<emma> I have an external hard drive. I seem to be able to read file from it but it is not letting me 'create a new folder' in it.
<BoBo1> i can connect wireless with d-link g122 but it's disconnecting me in 2 min !! help pls !!!!!!
<emma> How do you handle that?
<fung> do you have write permissions ?
<emma> fung - How do I give myself write permisisions?
<emma> I thought it was sudo chown emma /media/disk but it didn't do anything
<turshu> emma:  sudo chown username /directory
<fung> do $ ls -l /media/disk
<NigelS> emma: chmod +w emma ;) more seriously what version of ubuntu is this? you may have an ntfs drive mounted with the ntfs rather than ntfs-3g driver which doesn't allow for writes
<prince_jammys> emma: that changes the ownership, but not necessarily the permissions
<fung> if it has r--r--r-- you just have read
<prince_jammys> emma: chown for permissions
<enzo> no one has a idea why alsa module is not the last version when i do a module-assistant update ?
<emma> I have Gutsy, and the external hard drive is formatted as ext3
<ahorriblemess> ugh I can't figure out how to install glest... i downloaded what I need, I can't get the rest
<prince_jammys> emma: i mean chmod, sorry
<ahorriblemess> of the information
<NigelS> emma: then it's pure permissions and ownership
<Achoth> Hello. I just connected my DV camera, how can I extract the video?
<fung> chmod +w will give you write permissions
<NigelS> emma: chmod changes permissions and chown changes ownership
<fung> external hdd's sometimes get mounted as read only by default
<emma> so i should chmod +w emma /media/disk
<prince_jammys> emma yes
<emma> I think it mounts itself because it's usb
<AfroRowan> sudo ?
<darknature> Another question: I have noticed that when I enable my wireless and go at a distance with a signal of 2 bars, Strangely my laptop will then put out more memory usage. Can anyone explain why this is happening and how (if possible) could I fix it?
<BoBo1> i can connect wireless with d-link g122 but it's disconnecting me in 2 min !! help pls !!!!!!
<NigelS> emma: no, without the emma, that was just a lame joke when you asked how to give yourself write perms
<danand>  buggy bios - graphics does not wake back up again. You could try playing with kernel args ie apm=on acpi=off etc to see if that helps you out
<AfroRowan> not  sudo chmod +w emma /media/disk  ?
<danand> oops
<muuddflap> anyone know how too get an old sound blaster to work on lhere
<emma> so i should not put emma
<NigelS> muuddflap: how old, most sbs are supported?
<prince_jammys> emma  no no emma
<NigelS> emma: no
<emma> sudo chmod +w /media/disk
<prince_jammys> emma yes
<muuddflap> uhm real old   i need to do snd     config but i forget how too
<prince_jammys> emma if you want this all the time change fstab
<emma> It says, +w command not found
<prince_jammys> try u+w
<emma> u+w
<prince_jammys> sudo chmod u+w /media/disk
<muuddflap> nigels  8 to 10 yrs old
<emma> I still cannot create a folder.
<prince_jammys> emma:   grep /media/disk /etc/fstab
<emma> prince_jammys,  nothing happened
<NigelS> muuddflap: what model is it
<BoBo1__> question:  i can connect wireless with d-link g122 but it's disconnecting me in 2 min !! help pls !!!!!!
<prince_jammys> emma mmmm
<danand> Achoth - think kino package could help you with that
<muuddflap> nigels: sound blaster 16   i think
<emma> maybe I should pull the usb out and put it back in
<prince_jammys> emma ls -l /media    <-- paste just the line with disk in it
<emma> drwxr-xr-x 4 emma root 4096 2008-02-09 12:47 disk
<sirius-black> hey
<Ashfire908> when i start up my ubuntu server, when starting apache, it keeps giving me "install: invalid user 'www-data'"
<prince_jammys> emma sudo chgrp emma /media/disk
<ClintZ28> anyone been able to get sound working in flash while using OSSv4 for Creative XFI card?
<prince_jammys> emma now ls -l should show  "emma emma"
<NigelS> muuddflap: this guide seems to cover it --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<foo> bleh, switching workspaces in compiz is choppy. lame, it shouldn't be. any ideas?
<sirius-black> how do i get the latest version of software(for example the jack server)?i have 1.3 now, and somene told me 1.9 is the latest one, i downloaded ubuntu about a week ago and installed jackd 2 days ago
<G0rilla> question:  i can connect wireless with d-link g122 but it's disconnecting me in 2 min !! help pls !!!!!!
<Arelis> NigelS: I've had a very unstable Linux experience (not only Ubuntu, but nearly every distribution). Will using that other harddrive change anything?
<emma> prince_jammys,  why is it good to have emma emma?
<prince_jammys> emma: just changes the ownership to your user and your group
<Ashfire908> sirius-black, the ubuntu packages are out of date sometimes
<sirius-black> ashfire908: how do i update them?
<prince_jammys> emma: maybe remounting is the thing try after this ... i'm stuck
<emma> Nope it still won't let me create a new folder.
<Ashfire908> sirius-black, if the pache on the package server is out of date, you will need to build it yourself.
<prince_jammys> emma: what kind of device is this?
<NigelS> Arelis: odd, linux is typically a very stable OS; the other harddrive would only be at issue if there were some fault with it and the kind of instability that it would cause would be fairly visble - i.e. files can't be written/read.  When you say instability do you mean unattributable lockups?
<emma> It's an external hard drive, it's formated as ext3
<sirius-black> huh?
<Ashfire908> sirius-black, build = compile
<sirius-black> ahh
<emma> it connects by usb
<Ashfire908> *package
<prince_jammys> emma: does it get mounted automatically ?
<emma> I think it gets mounted automaticall
<emma> because it's usb connected.
<prince_jammys> emma can you view the contents?
<emma> and it shows up on the desktop when it starts.
<emma> I can view the contents.
<prince_jammys> emma how come it's not in fstab?
<sirius-black> ashfire-908 so download the package and then compile it,
<emma> I can view the contents and I can even read the contents.
<emma> I don't know, I didn't look in fstab..
<prince_jammys> emma:::  cat /etc/fstab and see if there's a line for /media/disk
<Ballena> what is the minimum size of a hdd or external media that I want to format to ext3?
<prince_jammys> emma even though grep should have done it
<cew27_> prince_jammys: hey there im just on mint irc atm ever used mint?
<prince_jammys> cew27_: no -- is it an irc client?
<emma> prince_jammys,  no doesn't look like there is.
<kbrooks> cew27_, this channel is about ubuntu, not mint
<cew27_> prince_jammys: no mint is a distro i worded that wronf im on xchat lol sorry i realise this is off topic
<emma> maybe it needs to be mounted. but if it wasn't mounted then why does it show up with its own icon on the desktop?
<emma> and i can read the files and such?
<Arelis> NigelS: I mean lockups of a random kind, but also things like apt-get giving segmentation faults (and apt-get is a really stable part of the system..)
<cew27_> kbrooks: i was just testing if the irc worked ill leave now
<prince_jammys> emma: if you can view the contents, then it's mounted
<clocKwize> hi, when i'm trying to install it goes to busybox prompt with (initfs), when i look in casper.log, it says it can't find any hard drives, i've got SATA using nf4?
<emma> It does not have an entry in fstab
<prince_jammys> emma: is there more than one ext3 filesystem in fstab?
<NigelS> Arelis: ah, now that does sound like HD corruption
<christophe> hi
<sirius-black> hi
<NigelS> Arelis: apt-get has been known to seg fault if its package cache is corrupted
<Arelis> NigelS: But i did a test using smarthdutils or something like that - and it gave a PASSED
<chris710> how can i download code blocks?
<sirius-black> chris710: download code blocks?
 * dax_roc is sick of hardy :| 
<emma> prince_jammys,  yes my root and home partition are both ext3
 * badboy ciaooo
<prince_jammys> emma but no other is listed. correct?
<chris710> sirius-black>yes,code:blocks,an IDE
<sirius-black> hmm
<emma> yes.
<arcade> Ah, finally got rid of utf8 and got good old iso-8859-1 :D
<sirius-black> chris710: haha, okay, srry XD im new so i dont know
<NigelS> Arelis: hmm, I would suggest using SMART yes - perhaps checking its full results? Otherwise that's a bit of a mystery - if apt-get crashes though try deleting its /var/cache/apt/*.bin files
<chris710> ok...
<Arelis> NigelS: I tested my memory today, though - i let it run for about 5 hours (4:10), and it gave no single error.
<Belisarivs> Hi. I'm back
<emma> It makes no sense to me why it's not in fstab but it's mounted.
<prince_jammys> emma: type --> mount | grep /media/disk
<sirius-black> anyway, what do i do to install the files i get from this command: svn co http://subversion.jackaudio.org/jack/trunk/jack?
<NigelS> emma: quite easily - fstab is for static mounts whereas dynamic mounts are handled by HAL, DBUS and gnome-mount
<Arelis> NigelS: I've been helped earlier here to diagnose the problem and they've already exerted many of the options of SMART. Like running a new test, checking the queue, and then checking again.
<prince_jammys> emma: there you go
<emma> /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<Belisarivs> When I mount remote dir via nfs, it's owner is set to dhcp and grpoup syslog
<dax_roc> Any one know a channel where ubuntu-hardy is topic ?
<emma> NigelS,  Oh well that explains it.
<sirius-black> can you even install from that?
<Belisarivs> it is absolutely weird and I have no idea what to do
<Belisarivs> could you help?
<L3ttuc3> is there a list of the files saved inside /var/cache/apt/archives? i mean, to tell apt it does not need to download those files again, but that they're already present there and can be installed from that location?
<Belisarivs> I'm desperate
<prince_jammys> emma yes but you still need to write to it
<chris710> does anyone knows how to install Code:Blocks?
<emma> I just did a mount | grep /media/disk and it said this: /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<NigelS> !hardy | dax_roc
<ubotu> dax_roc: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Arelis> NigelS: It is very weird, though. I tried using Debian because it is more stable according to people, but after about 1 day of using it, apt-get went segmentation faulting (well, not actually apt-get, but the dpkg program. It crashed when it should've said "(Reading database..." (installed it the day before, had problems the day after)
<belor1> Whats the name of the KDE program that allows you to setup a small network server
<K-Ton> Good night all
<emma>  I just did a mount | grep /media/disk and it said this: /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<L3ttuc3> my real question is, if you've saved those files from one machine, and wish to install them onto a different machine, would copying them to that location make apt look for them there first before trying to download them or will that not work?
<dax_roc> Thanks NigelS, appreciate it
<NigelS> L3ttuc3: yes, apt caches tehre
<Belisarivs> Anybody, please help
<soulburnr> noob question: is internet connetion sharing available on ubuntu via ipchains/tables or any other way?
<Arelis> NigelS: Were you talking to me instead of L3ttuc3?
<L3ttuc3> NigelS so if i've got those .deb files on one machine, and just copy it to that directory on another machine, apt should look in the cache first before trying to download?
<emma> When I go to disk properties it says that the owner is root and the group is root.
<emma> That needs to be changed some how, I think.
<prince_jammys> emma:  maybe you can try remounting after all those permissions changes
<emma> Okay.
<emma> How do you remount?
<Belisarivs> could you help, please
<Belisarivs> ?
<emma> Should HAL or something be edited so that it is permenant?
<chris710> Belisarivis>ask your question directly
<prince_jammys> emma first --> umount /media/disk    unmounts it
<NigelS> L3ttuc3: you know, I've never tried that :) it might keep an internal list of files in the cache or it may just first check that dir - it should be quick to try it
<prince_jammys> emma sudo
<emma> this is a USB connected external hard drive so every time I turn on the computer it will mount itself.
<Belisarivs> When is nfs mounted, it changes ownership of mounted dir to owner dhcp and group syslog. How to fix it?
<Belisarivs> Nobody knows?
<Arelis> NigelS: So you're saying those problems may be a faulty harddisk?
<NigelS> Arelis: yes, I can't explain that behaviour outside of a hardware problem - certainly afaik there's no known issue that could explain it
<L3ttuc3> NigelS sure, i was hoping someone would have the answer :P, i will try that...
<emma> that worked, it's gone from the desktop
<L3ttuc3> Arelis we've told you that before. faulty hardware.
<Arelis> NigelS: if it would turn out not to be the harddisk, what else would cause it?
<sirius-black> how do you install files using the SVN command?
<Belisarivs> Please guys, help.
<emma> I unmounted /media/disk
<Arelis> L3ttuc3: Yes which is why i have the original harddrive now that was placed inside this PC when it was made. However, it still has windows on it, and i don't want to damage that.
<emma> now mount media disk?
<prince_jammys> emma:    then       sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<L3ttuc3> Arelis it could be anything hardware. poorly mounted memory modules, loose soldering, anything.
<emma> mount point /media/disk does not exist
<NigelS> Arelis: as I say, I can't see a cause outside of disk corruption - especially if the package cache db is being damaged
<NigelS> prince_jammys: the /media mountpoints are dynamically created by HAL etc
<foo> Ok, I am in ubuntu with xfce and compiz. I have 4 xterms on one workspace, on the one on the right I have firefox. When I ctrl+alt+right arrow to the workspace on the right (with firefox)... it's choppy. Any ideas?
<confrey> hi everybody
<prince_jammys> NigelS: do you know how to mount it?
<emma> I think I should unplug the usb and plug it back in...
<Arelis> NigelS: It's been damaged a previous time too. But a reboot usually fixes this kind of stuff. I just don't want to reboot every time when i'm doing something.
<Belisarivs> waste of time. Sorry for bothering you. I'll find by myself.
<prince_jammys> emma: ok
<sirius-black> how do you install files using the SVN command?
<loa> hello, how i can disable cdrom request in cdrom
 * dax_roc recons time to switch distro
<loris> hello y a t il quelle qun de fr
<loa> in apt-get
<emma> It just mounted itself.
<[chr0n0s]> hi, i have compiz installed and running, including awn, now how do i ensure next time i reboot my pc starts with compiz again
<emma> It seems that with USB stuff it mounts itself.
<L3ttuc3> NigelS i'll let you know if i find the answer to my question.
<loa> hello, how i can disable cdrom request in apt-get update
<exneo> hey I want to use the network proxy under preferances but how is their a url that will auto config a proxy
<prince_jammys> emma yes thats what NigelS was pointing out
<Arelis> NigelS: But, when apt-get segmentation faults at the part where it's going to read the database and installs the package, it's a broken cache and so the harddrive caused it?
<danand> emma - does your disk show up in /etc/mtab?
<NigelS> prince_jammys: you can mount with the "computer" section of gnome - there's also a gnome-mount app or just give it a real mountpoint
<loris> salut
<emma> danand would i check that by doing cat /etc/mtab?
<prince_jammys> emma yes
<danand> emma - yes
<emma> It mounted again when I plugged the usb back in but it still shows that the user is root and the user group is root. So I cannot create a new folder.
<loris> please  help me in fr
<LjL> !fr | loris
<ubotu> loris: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sirius-black> how do you install files using the SVN command?
<exneo> what url should I use or software package
<NigelS> Arelis: I can't guarantee it but yes, I can say that a corrupted package cache can cause apt-get to seg fault
<loris> thx
<prince_jammys> NigelS: you mean by creating a folder for it to mount, right?
<foo> elcasey: yeah, I'm trying in there as well.t hanks
<foo> hm, weird, if i put an xterm in front of firefox and focus on xterm, it's fine... but if I focus on firefox, it's not. bleh.
<Arelis> NigelS: and that's usually caused by a broken harddrive?
<emma> Yes it shows up in the last line of /etc/mtab
<emma> it says: /dev/sdb1 /media/disk ext3 rw,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<sirius-black> how do you install applications from a website(i have gotten this command from the jack site, but it only shows the contents: svn co http://subversion.jackaudio.org/jack/trunk/jack)
<danand> emma - can you paste just that line?
<emma> Yes: /dev/sdb1 /media/disk ext3 rw,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<danand> emma - never mind - got it :)
<NigelS> prince_jammys: yep, the old style way - there are lots of config options you can give udev and hal too but they're a bit obscure in that afaik there's no nice gui for ppl to use - you can give entries in /etc/fstab with UID though which is necessary of course since there's no guarantee that a removeable drive would get the same letter allocation unless you also configured udev to do that - which couldn't be known in advance by devs
<sirius-black> how do you install applications from a website(i have gotten this command from the jack site, but it only shows the contents: svn co http://subversion.jackaudio.org/jack/trunk/jack)
<emma> You see this is my external hard drive. I want to be able to use it to put things like music and movies and documents on it. But I cannot make a folder in it to put that stuff in there.
<emma> But there is already a lot of files in it that I can see and even read.
<Arelis> sirius-black: applications in Ubuntu are usually not as up-to-date as Linux tends to be, because things tend to get unstable. What you were trying to do was install an application from source, which is not a good habit on Ubuntu
<emma> Because I copied my old home folder into it before I reinstalled Ubuntu.
<prince_jammys> emma right
<sirius-black> arelis: then how do i compile the source? XD
<NigelS> Arelis: I don't think logically you can say that a corrupted package cache indicates that a HD is faulty - the same thing could happen if the transfer went wrong - I saw someone have a problem with adept that caused that problem
<L3ttuc3> NigelS that's brilliant. you just have to place the package in the /var/apt/cache/archive directory, synaptic looks there first. if it finds the package there, it will install from there, otherwise, it will try to download it.
<danand> emma - you can probably solve your problem by adding an entry to /etc/fstab like /dev/sdb1 /media/usb ext3 rw,users,noauto 0 0
<Arelis> sirius-black: You have to install the package 'svn' or maybe it's called 'subversion'. Ubuntu updates it's packages when new releases get there.
<soulburnr> noob question: is internet connetion sharing available on ubuntu via ipchains/tables or any other way?
<NigelS> L3ttuc3: cool, I was pretty sure there was no internal list - apt-get just must try open it there first, cool :)
<emma> when you said 'users' do you really type users or do you put emma
<Pelo> soulburnr,  throught firestarted I beleive, but I am not very sure, possibly through samba
<NigelS> danand: except of course that presumes that the USB drive is always /dev/sdb1
<L3ttuc3> NigelS that is, solves a number of issues about migration. :) i should be getting a new hard disk soon, would be a pain to download all the stuff i've already got all over again. thanks for the pointers. laters.
<Arelis> NigelS: In 1 day after a clean (formatted partition) install of Debian? I used apt-get, aptitude and Synaptic
<soulburnr> Pelo, ok, thanks im going to check out the ubuntu, i was installing it but it froze during the 'scanning security repository' thing
<HEP85> is there a special channel for x-server issues?
<exneo> hey how do I configure a system wide proxy for ubuntu that is anonymous
<NigelS> Arelis: they all use the same file - frontends to the same design
<andlo> soulburnr: yes - and firestarter is a easy gui to config it with
<soulburnr> im going to boot via the live disk and check it out
<soulburnr> make sure i want it
<soulburnr> andlo, thanks
<soulburnr> i will be back in a bit on ubuntu incase i screw something up :)
<Steven__> i have a problem opening synaptic i get the error message E:dpkg was interrupted i must manually configure -a does any one know how to do that
<soulburnr> thanks guys, bbs :)
<Pelo> !proxy
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<sirius-black> arelis: i have installed the svn package, because i can use the svn co command, but it shows the contents of the folder(and subfolders), so how do i update the packages?
 * Pelo was not expecting that 
<NigelS> Steven__: dpkg --configure -a should do it
<HEP85> !x
<prince_jammys> emma: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665115
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Arelis> sirius-black: Try typing svn --help to get a basic reference, and look around on the website if you gave the right command
<HEP85> !xorg
<HEP85> X is not starting up because of this: /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<Steven__> thanks ill try and come back
<NigelS> !compile | sirius-black
<ubotu> sirius-black: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<HEP85> strangely enough this error does not always occur
<bluefoxx> yo, are SATA drives hot-swapable in linux?meaning can i power up my SATA drive, plug in a cable and have it show up?cause i dont really want to reboot my computer, problems arise...like freezing while loading hardware drivers...
<Pelo> HEP85,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   when in doubt use the default answer provided
<k4k> bluefoxx: if you unmount them first, yes
<k4k> I believe they can be hot-swapped
<mad_max02> bluefoxx, you can plug in Sata drive with no problems
<mad_max02> bluefoxx, I use eSata HDD all the time
<emma> Okay so the strategy is to make the directory in the external hard drive and give that directory permision to emma
<HEP85> Pelo: Actually I know that a simple gdm restart helps
<Pirate_Hunter> hi back again how can I delete all configurations made on Exaile, ive tried looking at .config in home but there wasn't a folder for Exaile, can someone tell me how to do it?
<mad_max02> bluefoxx,  only problem is that I dont know how to automount it
<bluefoxx> k4k, well, its not mounted in the first place...its not in the computer yet...cause my cable was shorted out by a bad soundcard somehow
<k4k> mad_max02: do you have some sort of enclosure for your esata drives?
 * bluefoxx curses zoltrix
<bluefoxx> brb
<mad_max02> k4k,  nope :D I just have some drives laying around that I use :D
<Pirate_Hunter> emma: do you actually want to knwo how to do it or are you going to explain, was that even a question?
<k4k> bluefoxx: my point is, is that you just have to mount it manually when you plug it in and unmount it when you're done before you remove it
<k4k> mad_max02: o, I always wondered if they made esata enclosures, do you know if they do?
<emma> Pirate_Hunter,  I need to know how to do it.
<prince_jammys> emma: its not very clear, but first i would unmount --- then make the folder /media/disk/whatever and then remount,   according to that post
<Smegzor> I've just booted up and nautilus is using 50% cpu but I haven't used it yet.  Should I kill the task or could there be some legitimate reason for that activity?  I'm not aware of any non-interactive tasks nautilus does.
<clocKwize> hi, when i'm trying to install it goes to busybox prompt with (initfs), when i look in casper.log, it says it can't find any hard drives, i've got 2 sata drives on a nforce 4 based motherboard and it seems to just not see them
<mad_max02> k4k, ofc. Theres much models that u can choose from
<mad_max02> k4k, I just never got me one. I'm lazy when it comes to shopping :D
<bluefoxx> k4k, ok, how would i detect it? lssata?or modprobe?
<prince_jammys> emma: first giving the new folder your ownership and permissions
<Pelo> Smegzor, nautilus manages your desktop , it might also be currently creating a bunch of tumbnails
<emma> I thought the post is saying to make a folder called 'data' in the external hard drive and then give THAT folder rights that emma can use
<AfroRowan> danand it worked perfectly thanks again !!! prince_jammys thanks for giving me the link of the boot screen fix... it worked perfectly !!
<mad_max02> k4k, do you maybe know is there any way to make hdd automount on esata ??
<k4k> mad_max02: sweet, that helps a bunch, I can make an esata enclosure then for my mini-ITX system then
<prince_jammys> AfroRowan: good
<Pirate_Hunter> emma: ok easy step just type "gksudo nautilus" in terminal and make a folder somewhere than right click on it and change permission in permission tab
<AfroRowan> :)
<Smegzor> ok i'll leave it for a bit and see if it sorts itself out.
<k4k> bluefox: I always just do "fdisk -l" to see all drives mounted and unmounted alike
<sirius-black> installing build-essential packages...
<kebinusan> So  I added this line to /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules, KERNEL=="event[1]", NAME="input/%k", GROUP="ventrilo", MODE="0660", but Im finding that the event I need to reference changes sometimes when I restart, is there anyway to be more specific about which device should be referenced
<Pirate_Hunter> hi back again how can I delete all configurations made on Exaile, ive tried looking at .config in home but there wasn't a folder for Exaile, can someone tell me how to do it?
<k4k> mad_max02: not off hand, I wish I did, I would do it for my jump drive
<prince_jammys> emma: yes, but if your disk is mounted i dont think you will be allowed to make that folder
<Arelis> sirius-black: I have to go now. good luck :)
<sirius-black> arelis: good bye
<FD_F> i have install problem i get FATAL error when install grub on ubuntu  setup somone can help me? thanks
<k4k> bluefoxx: then I add it into my fstab linked to a folder on home directory for easy mounting
<bostik> hi all
<Pirate_Hunter> hi back again how can I delete all configurations made on Exaile, ive tried looking at .config in home but there wasn't a folder for Exaile, can someone tell me how to do it?
<loris> s est ou le reseau fr
<bostik> is there someone who know how to use map_static option in nfs ??
<NigelS> Pirate_Hunter: if the config file comes with the package then you can see where it installs all files by using synaptic  - finding the package and checking its properties - or at the CLI you can type dpkg -L exaile to list all files - to purge all files of a package you can use the --purge switch to apt-get though this won't remove files not known about to the package
<sirius-black> question, if you're given a link, in the form of svn co http://subversion.jackaudio.org/jack/trunk/jack/, and it's got hundreds of files in it, how do you download all of them quickly all at the same time?
<jpatrick> !fr | loris
<ubotu> loris: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<killux> whats a good panel to replace gnome panel?
<NigelS> sirius-black: checkout the branch you want, that's what svn co does
<HEP85> As long as I have the font path in xorg.conf I keep getting this error: /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<AfroRowan> does anyone knows a similar program of NewsLeecher for ubuntu ?
<HEP85> But I need the fonts for imagemagick
<soap> when I get an error message about "ata2" - is that a PATA device or a SATA device?
<NigelS> AfroRowan: what is newsleecher? just an RSS reader? liferea can do that
<sirius-black> nigels: i know, but i want to download the files, not look at them
<clocKwize> hi, when i'm trying to install it goes to busybox prompt with (initfs), when i look in casper.log, it says it can't find any hard drives, i've got 2 sata drives on a nforce 4 based motherboard and it seems to just not see them, anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<AfroRowan> NigelS NewsLeecher is a usenet binairiesdownloader
<norml_advocate> Will someone help me  activate my broadcom 43xx wireless internet card?  PLEASE
<norml_advocate> any one know how to make 43xx wireless work?
<emma> This is bizare. I just used gksusu nautilus to go in as root. I went to the /media/disk directory and I made a new directory inside of it called Data and gave permisions to emma.  Now I can create directories inside of /media/disk/data  but not inside of /media/disk !!!!
<killux> whats a good panel to replace gnome panel?
<soap> I ASSume "ata2" is sdb?
<NigelS> sirius-black: again..that's what svn co does :) use it at the cmdline - so for example, make a dir that you want to contain the source and run the svn co command
<emma> Does that make any sense to anyone?
<newbie> does anyone know where I can get nice desktop backgrounds for ubuntu? I'm tired of the brown standard backgnd
<prince_jammys> emma ok try remounting
<Pirate_Hunter> NigelS: im not trying to delete exaile or its dependencies what im trying to do is erase the configuration that makes it look for music in the music folder which was in a different hard disk which im not using and all other configs
<jrib> emma: and you are still using the gksudo nautilus or?
<norml_advocate> HEY!  wireless over here
<emma> No I'm not using gksu nautilus anymore.
<norml_advocate> anyone care?
<norml_advocate> nope ok
<sirius-black> hmm... so, how do you define where it should store the files
<norml_advocate> sweet
<norml_advocate> hey
<norml_advocate> hey
<norml_advocate> hey
<FloodBot1> norml_advocate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> emma: then why would you expect to be able to create directories in /media/disk?
<emma> how confusing.
<AfroRowan> ill ask again
<jrib> emma: what filesystem is this?
<emma> jrib - Because it is my computer and my external hard drive, I thought I should be able to create directories in it.
<Bliz1> how do i install 32bit apps on the 64bit distro
<nickrud> emma: that's exactly right. disk doesn't have permissions, but data does. permissions are not recursive
<prince_jammys> emma: what happens when you now remount the disk?
<emma> the whole external hard drive is formated ext3
<AfroRowan> Does anyone knows a Usenet downloader like newsleecher for ubuntu ?
<jrib> emma: what does 'ls -l /media/disk' return?
<jrib> emma: what does 'ls -dl /media/disk' return?
<norml_advocate> how do I get help?
<andlo> AfroRowan: hellanzb
<jrib> !ask | norml_advocate
<ubotu> norml_advocate: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<AfroRowan> thx andlo
<Sonja> how do i search thru my entire desktop for a file?
<NigelS> Pirate_Hunter: right, so if you don't know where the config file is then the cmds I suggested will show you where the package puts all its files - failing that I suggest you check their web site
<emma> but while I was gksu nautilus I went and I changed permisions to /disk to emma and group to emma and it doesn't let me create folders in disk, but it does in disk/data
<Pirate_Hunter> !help | norml_advocate
<ubotu> norml_advocate: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<FD_F>  i have install problem i get FATAL error when install grub on ubuntu  setup somone can help me? thanks
<Sonja> how do i search for a text \file thru my entire computer?
<Pirate_Hunter> NigelS: ok
<Bliz1> How do i install 32bit apps on the 64bit distro?
<jrib> Sonja: Places -> search for files
<Sonja> ok
<norml_advocate> !help | norml_advocate
<emma> drwxrwxrwx 5 emma emma 4096 2008-02-17 16:03 /media/disk
<emma> media/disk is highlighted in green.
<jaims> hi all
<Sonja> thanks jrib <3
<sirius-black> ahh found it
<kbrooks> !msgthebot > Pirate_Hunter (Pirate_Hunter, see private message from ubotu)
<jrib> emma: press the "reload" button in nautilus
<Sonja> jrib what is tracker for, then?
<emma> okay
<jrib> Sonja: it indexes the contents of your files
<jaims> does anyone know if packages for gimp 2.4 on feisty are going to be published?
<Sonja> i did a tracker search and it did not find it
<Stagger> what command should i type into the multimedia option manager in order to have VLC play a DVD when the disc is inserted?
<Sonja> but maybe this places > search will find it
<RedHeron> jaims: Unlikely, but possible.
<jaims> RedHeron: ty
<emma> wholey crap! jrib that did it.. I just had to hit 'reload' ?!
<weeman13221> any help from anyone im having probs with resolution and desktop effects with a 8800gts 512mb
<jrib> Sonja: it only indexes your HOME by default
<gdfg> help
<jaims> dependencies mess?
<jrib> !ask | gdfg
<ubotu> gdfg: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<emma> I thought that closing the window and then clicking on the disk icon again would reload it....
<gdfg> i want hack boom
<iqbala> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<emma> but i had to hit the reload button.
<bluefoxx> k4k, ok, thanks
<jrib> gdfg: huh?
<RedHeron> jaims: Don't know, but I've got my own compile on Heron.
<gdfg> hack boom
<gdfg> hack audition
<gdfg> of 4vn
<weeman13221> any help from anyone im having probs with resolution and desktop effects with a 8800gts 512mb\
<Bliz1> how do i get these files libX11.so.6
<Bliz1> libXtst.so.6
<Bliz1> libXext.so.6
<Bliz1> libXrender.so.1
<Bliz1> libz.so.1
<FloodBot1> Bliz1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jpatrick> !paste > Bliz1
<Pirate_Hunter> kbrooks: hmm Ieven knowing it failed what i was attempting I wouldve thought you would understand instead of making me read that msg and oh yes if you havent figured out than you should read what that person posted beofre doing what you did
<jrib> gdfg: i'm going to have to ban you if you keep saying nonsense
<jaims> RedHeron: I've found people telling that they have compiled on feisty
<gdfg> help me
<kbrooks> Pirate_Hunter, i'm sorry?
<RedHeron> jaims: I had a compile on Gutsy, but I didn't use Feisty, so I don't know.
<gdfg> i want hack boom online
<Pirate_Hunter> kbrooks: np
<emma> jrib -- isn't that odd that you would have to reload even if you have been closing the window and reopening it?
<nickrud> weeman13221: the ubuntu drivers don't have the latest support for the 8800gt , you'll need the one from nvidia.com. Or wait for hardy
<jaims> but I'd like not to do so, as they warn problems can arise
<jaims> :)
<jrib> emma: yes, I consider it a bug
<weeman13221> i tried the ones on the site
<jaims> anyways ty very much, RedHeron
<weeman13221> couldnt get it to run to install the drivers
<prince_jammys> Pirate_Hunter: you wanted "helpme" :)
<RedHeron> jaims: np
<pingui> someone know how to put the dvd plugin on nero
<gdfg> help me
<gdfg> hix
<gdfg> T_T
<jaims> bye all
<prince_jammys> Pirate_Hunter: there ya go
<jrib> !vn | gdfg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bliz1> how the fuck do i run 32bit apps on 64bit os
<jrib> !language | Bliz1
<ubotu> Bliz1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<linh> vietnamese
<linh> ?
<foo> err, when I log X freezes. Any ideas? Xorg via top seems to be taking 100% CPU.
<linh> i talk vietnamese
<foo> I can still login via ssh when it freezes
<nickrud> !vn | linh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<linh> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<linh> !vn
<emma> hey prince_jammys  thanks very much for your help as well.
<prince_jammys> emma: did it work?
<linh> !vn
<jrib> linh: use https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-VN for help
<nickrud> linh: #ubuntu-vn is supposed to be the channel, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLiveChatSupport
<nickrud> now why didn't that work for me
<linh> i want hack game online
<emma> seems like it is working but now I wonder will this be permenent?
<prince_jammys> emma: reboot and find out
<jrib> linh: we don't help with that
<emma> since it is an external hard drive connected by usb and doesn't show up in fstab will this be peremenent?
<Holmes> can someone help me with setting up my wireless card in ubuntu, i believe the driver is installed; but it is not connecting
<Holmes> please :)
<jrib> emma: yes, it is permanent
<nickrud> emma: permissions are kept on the drive, so yes
<Liono> how to log all the "screen unlocking events"  for ever. and continuous even resumable after shutdowns ?  log all unlocks for a full month.  (i want to force lock screen. the screen saver has an option but for idle time. i want to force lock. no matter what.)
<Liono> the auth.log dont shows successfull unlock events. it only shows unsuccesful ones
<Liono> using kubuntu. PAM only logs (in auth.log) the unsuccesful tries. i need the  sucsecfuls ones onlY)
<xubuntu> Hello
<Bliz1> anyone gonna answer me
<tam> can anyone help with a vncserver viewing size? my screen that i want to use is 1440x900 but i don't know the args to change the size, can anyon help or point me in the correct direction?
<AfroRowan> how do i copy a file when i need sudo permissions ?
<jrib> !please > Bliz1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<RedHeron> Bliz1: try Adept Manager
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64 | Bliz1 maybe you should have researched your choice a bit better
<ubotu> Bliz1 maybe you should have researched your choice a bit better: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Meskarune> Ok, my friend has a dell inspirion 8600. It went into hybernation mode. When he tried to resume, the screen stayed blank, so he restarted. And logged in. After logging in, he got the error "could not fine the \home\salfiler directory" and asked if he wanted to create the directory. he clicked yes, and then ubuntu restarted. He tried logging in again, and the same thing happened: cannot create directory, he clicked create, 
<Meskarune> he started it in safe mode and now when he boots, he boots into the terminal. He told me that it gives him errors about his graphics card? Is there something i can tell him to do to fix this so he can log in normally? Any advice or links to similar problems that have been solved would be really appreciated.
<jrib> AfroRowan: where are you copying to?
<Stagger> !it
<AfroRowan> i am installing hellanzb
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<AfroRowan> Copy <prefix>/etc/hellanzb.conf.sample to hellanzb.conf in the same directory
<AfroRowan>   (This is automatically done for you by the ports)
<Bliz1> maybe you should do your job
<prince_jammys> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Bliz1: lol, job?.. i guess i forgot to get my paycheck.
<jrib> !info hellanzb | AfroRowan
<RedHeron> Bliz1: Everyone here is a volunteer. :D
<nickrud> rflol Bliz1 you wanna pay me?
<ubotu> afrorowan: hellanzb (source: hellanzb): Newzbin (nzb) & BinNews (bns) files downloader and post-processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-2 (gutsy), package size 168 kB, installed size 764 kB
 * IndyGunFreak has the cheapest rates in IRC for Ubuntu help!
<ompaul> awww
<IndyGunFreak> pm for details
 * ompaul considers kicking IndyGunFreak and claiming that work
<Holmes> I think its a simple question, and i have researched it, will someone whos free help me for a sec?
<RedHeron> IndyGunFreak: What's cheaper than 'free'?
<linh> help me share hack game online
<linh> help me share hack game online
<norml_advocate> How do I make my broadcom 43xx wireless card work?
<prince_jammys> a real big paycheck if you're gonna insult people on top
<linh> help me share hack game online
<jrib> AfroRowan: you should be installing it using a package manager like Add/Remove or APT
<linh> help me share hack game online
<AfroRowan> oh
<soap> is someone willing to look at this piece of my syslog and explain what my ata issue is?  Google isn't helping me much - I can't find the exact error message http://www.pastebin.ca/907734
<linh> i want talk vietnamese
<prince_jammys> linh go away
<linh> i want talk vietnamese
<foo> err, just did it again. what the heck.
<IndyGunFreak> RedHeron: i was being facedtious since the user apparently thought it was our job to help him
<RedHeron> linh: QUIT FLOODING PLEASE.
<nickrud> !vn | linh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RedHeron> IndyGunFreak: You don't say?
<nickrud> !vn
<linh> !vn
<IndyGunFreak> RedHeron: lol
<linh> !vn
<Holmes> can someone help me with setting up my wireless card in ubuntu, i believe the driver is installed; but it is not connecting
<jrib> I've given linh the mailing list
<nickrud> why did it come up with the mail list once?
<linh> !vn
<Holmes> I think its a simple question, and i have researched it, will someone whos free help me for a sec?
<IndyGunFreak> there is no vietnameese channel, relax.
<IndyGunFreak> !botabuse | linh
<ubotu> linh: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jpatrick> !msgthebot > linh
<nickrud>  linh: use https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-VN for help\
<nucco> Holmes: explain a bit better
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ompaul> %test
<ompaul> @test
<linh> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/ubuntu-vn/ <---???????
<gasnet> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName what is this problem
<killux> hey, is there any panel that gives you the option to not store windows on it
<Holmes> one sec its blocked
<nickrud> linh: mail list for help in vietnamese
<killux> i mean dock
<RedHeron> gasnet: Your hostname isn't set.
<nucco> gasnet: you can mostly get away without worrying about that
<gasnet> how i can se this?
<linh> bong_dem_co_don2003@yahoo.com
<killux> i want a mac like dock but only for launchers and for applets
<norml_advocate> help me make wireless work?
<killux> not to hold open windows
<foo> Thanks jrib
<RedHeron> gasnet: Google: "Set hostname Linux" (no quotes)
<gasnet> lol
<thechitowncubs> is there a way to output what refresh rate my monitor runs at?
<nickrud> thechitowncubs: xrandr in a terminal should say
<credible> thechitowncubs: unless you're using nvidia
<ramanujan18> p
<nickrud> nvidia doesn't support xrandr?
<AfroRowan> !info hellanzb | AfroRowan
<thechitowncubs> credible: i am
<ompaul> !wireless | norml_advocate
<ubotu> norml_advocate: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<norml_advocate> how do i get my wireless 43xx card to work?
<credible> nickrud: nvidia's driver lies
<TheZealot> Anyone here use crunchbang?
<norml_advocate> thanks paul
<norml_advocate> ill look it over
<credible> thechitowncubs: then you have to use nvidia-settings
<nucco> norml_advocate: use ndiswrapper
<norml_advocate> how do i use ndiswrapper>
<norml_advocate> ?
<nucco> norml_advocate: install it from synaptic, and read the manuals... it should have a gui
<norml_advocate> where are the manuals?
<norml_advocate> im a complete newb
<AfroRowan> how do i copy a file when i need sudo ?
<nucco> norml_advocate: perhaps in a help menu somewhere in the gui. never used it.
<norml_advocate> cant find the gui
<glick> hmm ubuntu is inconsistant when it loads
<jrib> AfroRowan: did you understand what I told you?
<AfroRowan> no
<nucco> norml_advocate: should be called ndiswrapper-gtk or something
<AfroRowan> dunno how to install it
<glick> for example it always used to load and mount my xp partition on my desktop, and now it doesnt
<glick> but it mounts my dell utilities partition
<norml_advocate> do i open it from the terminal
<norml_advocate> ?
<outofstep> can someone help me with setting up my wireless card in ubuntu? I think its a simple fix, but i cannot figure it out. Please :)
<ompaul> norml_advocate, read the documentation I pushed at you already:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs   every step is there
<nucco> norml_advocate: sudo apt-get ndisgtk
<Meskarune> Ok, my friend has a dell inspirion 8600. It went into hybernation mode. When he tried to resume, the screen stayed blank, so he restarted. And logged in. After logging in, he got the error "could not fine the \home\salfiler directory" and asked if he wanted to create the directory. he clicked yes, and then ubuntu restarted. He tried logging in again, and the same thing happened: cannot create directory, he clicked create, 
<Meskarune> he started it in safe mode and now when he boots, he boots into the terminal. He told me that it gives him errors about his graphics card? Is there something i can tell him to do to fix this so he can log in normally? Any advice or links to similar problems that have been solved would be really appreciated.
<jrib> AfroRowan: in Ubuntu you install things through Add/Remove (or some package manager you like)
<AfroRowan> yes
<frost0> i get this error; missing shared libs  libSDL_net-1.2.so.0.......any ideas?
<AfroRowan> but how do i add hellanzb ?
<glick> whats the error outofstep
<Makdaam> hello, I've got a problem with nm-applet in Ubuntu, it doesn't apply manual settings... is it a known issue? Xubuntu 7.10 with all updates
<nucco> frost0: you get that error when trying to do what?
<norml_advocate> ompaul  i did go over that stuff before, it is pretty complicated, i dont know much about this stuff.  ill go over it right now, but b4 that, is there some easy way?
<frost0> nucco, run dangerdeep
<frost0> nucco, a game.
<ompaul> there is a link in how to do it in a gui
<outofstep> it sees the networks drop and add on the list, but all are listed at 0%, so when i put in the wep info its not connecting
<ompaul> in there
<jrib> AfroRowan: go to System -> Administration -> Software sources and ensure you have enabled the Universe Repository
<norml_advocate> ok
<norml_advocate> thanks
<darknature> How much of a difference is Xubunu compared to Ubuntu?
<AfroRowan> yes i have jrib
<PodMan99a> hey all whats the status of 8.04.... is it useable... even in beta stage?
<nucco> frost0: means that some package that should be installed isn't installed. i don't know enough 'apt' to figure that out
<jetscreamer> !pebkac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pebkac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Makdaam> darknature: Xfce instead of gnome
<ompaul> !hardy | PodMan99a
<ubotu> PodMan99a: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jetscreamer> heh
<tam> how would i charge the resolution in vncviewer to 1440x900? this config doesn't do it: xterm -geometry 1440x900 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &
<nucco> darknature: if you got above 512mb of ram, not much.
<darknature> ok thanks
<jrib> AfroRowan: so go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic  and then install hellanzb there
<outofstep> it sees the networks drop and add on the list, but all are listed at 0%, so when i put in the wep info its not connecting
<ompaul> !nickspam > pef^zZz
<nucco> tam: vncviewer opens the window at the size of the target computer
<Makdaam> tam, you have to config the vnc server
<nucco> tam: if the window is bigger than your current screen, you use right-click aroud where the scrollbars are to scroll (lame IMO)
<onesandzeros> hello all.  Using the ubuntu or kubuntu -alternate isos, does the text-based installer allow you to use existing disk partitions without formatting them?  the standard installers don't.
<AfroRowan> thx jrib
<sam__> i messed up and changed my monitor settings in gutsy, listed as plugnplay generic, now i cant get back to 800x600. anyone able to help
<nucco> onesandzeros: the standard installers allow that too.
<bluefox83> onesandzeros, just skip that step
<nucco> onesandzeros: but you can't install to an unformatted '/' and '/boot' partition.
<frost0> jrib, how would i install libSDL_net-1.2.so.0?
<onesandzeros> nucco: right
<schloff> hey guys i run Ubuntu Gutsy gibbson it updated to a new kernel and when i run it it errors out saying my intel card might not have enough ram going to it. I updated X11/xorg.conf and gave it 256 megs of ram
<onesandzeros> nucco: that's what I need to get around
<jrib> frost0: why?
<Makdaam> so noone has any problems with manual settings in nm-applet?
<onesandzeros> bluefox83: I don't think you can
<nucco> onesandzeros: i don't think you can get around that.
<frost0> jrib, when i run a game it says missing lib
<Makdaam> or do you all have DHCP? :P
<nucco> onesandzeros: nothing really important shoudl reside there IMO, except config files which you can back up and restore
<Liono> how can i make all apt, synaptic and adept package managing systems to use 2 proxies simultaneiously  to download packages?
<jrib> frost0: apt-cache search lib sdl net     will probably give you some hints
<Afk> my load average: 1.00, 1.00, 1.02  but nothing is running or using proc cycles
<nickrud> Makdaam: when I do static, I put it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Afk> google says its because theres a thread waiting to be run, whats that mean
<onesandzeros> nucco: I've got /oldroot and /oldhome which I don't really have the means to backup or put elsewhere at the moment.
<Memnoch> Ubuntu or Gparted just broke my hard drive
<onesandzeros> nucco: any idea about the text based installer on the alternate cds?
<Liono> how can i make all apt, synaptic and adept package managing systems to use 2 proxies simultaneiously  to download packages?
<usr13> schloff: I don't think that would be a kernel error.  Maybe Xserver error?
<tam> nucco: Makdaam thanks for the help
<nucco> onesandzeros: the text-based installer doesn't do magic :) you still have to formt your root and boot partitions.
<nickrud> Memnoch: gparted did that to me also. Had to reinstall both
<bluefox83> ok, my wired connection is set to "roaming mode" and when i use it, every time i boot up the machine it gives me yet another eth interface, last checked it was eth22, is there anyway to set it to eth0 and keep it there?
<Makdaam> nickrud, the static config has been added to /etc/network/interfaces... even all the addresses match :) but I can't apply it from it
<usr13> bluefox83: Yes
<onesandzeros> nucco: honestly, it doesn't seem like magic to me.  ubuntu is debian based isn't?  even the debian installer does it
<burkmat> Keyboard only registering 2 keys at once, not Ubuntu-only problem, but maybe you guys have a solution?
<Makdaam> and I have to change between different network configs frequently
<bluefox83> usr13, how?
<nickrud> Makdaam: sudo eth0 up / down  (assuming it's eth0)
<nucco> onesandzeros: debian installer allows install to an unclean boot partition?... hmmm
<Makdaam> ifconfig
<Makdaam> done that
<nickrud> Makdaam: erm, sudo ifup eth0 up/down that is
<Makdaam> doesn't help :)
<usr13> bluefox83: edit /etc/iftab
<nickrud> Makdaam: strange. Show your interfaces file on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org I guess
<frost0> jrib, how do i search for a file quickly in ubuntu via the terminal?
<Lordveda> is openchrome driver supported in Ubuntu distribution?
<xlyz> hi. how can I recompile and reinstall a module after changing the source code? modules assistant does nothing
<nucco> Makdaam: if settings aren't getting applied, try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<xlyz> Lordveda: yes
<nickrud> Lordveda: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome is the driver you want
<AfroRowan> jrib how do i start the application ?
<AfroRowan> i mean where ?
<Makdaam> nickrud, damn
<usr13> bluefox83: Add lines something like this:  eth0 mac 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx  arp 1
<Makdaam> there's auto eth0 at the end of the file
<onesandzeros> nucco: yes, it does.
<Makdaam> didn't notice it before
<Makdaam> :)
<jrib> AfroRowan: I've never used it.  Try "dpkg -L hellanzb | grep bin" for a hint
<Liono> how can i make all apt, synaptic and adept package managing systems to use 2 proxies simultaneiously  to download packages?
<Lordveda>    Why doesn't the CD boot on my notebook which includes a chrome 9 graphics driver then?
<nickrud> Makdaam: that brings it up at boot
<usr13> bluefox83: And eth2 mac 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx  arp 1
<Lordveda> I mean start X
<Lordveda> :)
<onesandzeros> nucco: archlinux does, and gentoo's text installer does
<jrib> frost0: locate
<nickrud> Lordveda: it's not on the cd, that's why :)
<AfroRowan> thx jrib found it
<onesandzeros> nucco: are you a dev?
<burkmat> How can I get my keyboard to register more than 2 keys simultaneously? Any ideas?
<nucco> onesandzeros: nope
<Andy80> do you know the name of "Disk Mounter" binary? I cannot start it anymore... I would like to try to start it from shell, to be able to see any error.... thanks :)
<peter__> hi all, anyone got time to help me with an IDE tape drive problem?
<Lordveda> nickrud: how to install ubuntu 7.10 on my notebook then?
<Makdaam> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56415/
<nickrud> Lordveda: or, I'm pretty darn sure it's not on the cd that is. You should try installing from the alternate, non gui cd
<nucco> onesandzeros: i know that redhat does that too, but i don't recall seeing debian or ubuntu do that.
<Lordveda> I mean without X of course
<onesandzeros> nucco: deb definitely does.  I've done it 3 or 4 times today, heheh
<andlo> AfroRowan: hellanzb is a cli program. You have to configure /etc/hellanzb.conf
<lui_G> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<PodMan99a> upgrade to hardyheron failed with unable to calculate time ...??
<AfroRowan> andlo how ?
 * nucco scratches head
<mad_max02> why does screen saver comes on while I watch the movie in mplayer ???
<andlo> AfroRowan: use your favorit editor - i'll use nano - sudo nano /etc/hellanzb.conf
<cipriotta> m
<nickrud> Makdaam: here's the one I use when I needed a static: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56417/
<usr13> mad_max02: Turn it off when watching movies.
<mad_max02> any way to set this up other than turning ss off ?
<mad_max02> :D
<mad_max02> lol
<Lordveda> nickrud: What is the alternate CD?
<andlo> AfroRowan: you have minimum to put in your newsserver address and login info
<nickrud> Makdaam: did you do nucco's suggestion of sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart by the way
<prodigel> Hi all. I'm having this problem when trying to update: dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `root' in statoverride file . Do you know how to sole this?
<prodigel> solve*
<Makdaam> nickrud, anyway... the problem is with changing the files magically through nm-applet
<Makdaam> not the files themselves
<nickrud> Lordveda: its an install that doesn't use the gui
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> i have lost the tab complettiion in the terminal
<MetaMorfoziS> what does i need to get it back?
<nickrud> Makdaam: I skip the nm-applet for static, personally
<nucco> Makdaam: if you want to manually configure your interfaces, its probably a good idea to disable nm
<Makdaam> I've got scripts to autoconfig my eth and wlan for different networks
<Makdaam> ok,
<Lordveda> nickrud: is it the same as the original gui CD? Can I start ubuntu installation through console from the main CD?
<Makdaam> so I'll just post a bug for nm-applet then maybe someone fixes it :)
<AfroRowan> andlo, can we talk in private about this
<nucco> Makdaam: long as the scripts don't use nm, you're better off disabling nm. in fact, if you're running a desktop which is mostly static, you might even uninstall nm
<AfroRowan> i dont understand this :p
<nickrud> Lordveda: no, you can't do a non-gui install with the live cd. You need the alternate one.  releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 .
<Makdaam> nucco, the problem is that it's a laptop which has to be reconfigured a few times a day
<andlo> AfroRowan: ;) yes - but I dont know how....do you ?
<Meskarune> how do i leave safe mode?
<Makdaam> I can manage it with scripts, but I know people who are afraid of configs
<AfroRowan> double click on my name ?
 * andlo got a date ;)
<ghfreak51> hello
<AfroRowan> LoL
<console_jockey> I'm need to create a large banner that will be drawn on two large poster boards.  I want to design it and print the two halves out on 8.5x11 paper so i can scale it up.  Is there a utility that I can use that will let me do this easily?
 * nickrud was wonderfully pleased with how nm-applet switched between the static in interfaces and wireless, automagically
<nucco> Makdaam: you just wish to configure some manual IPs atm? just use the gnome gui for that
<usr13> Meskarune: telinit 3
<Lordveda> It is too bad the LiveCD isn't capable of letting the user install otherwise if he can't use the GUI.
 * Makdaam uses Xfce, doesn't like gnome
<nucco> Lordveda: the DVD can do that.
<Makdaam> anyway thanks for help
<Flannel> Lordveda: Try the ubiquity-only boot option
<Lordveda> nucco: is the DVD bootable and is there a LiveDVD?
<peter__> I don't suppose anyone can help me with this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/190638
<peter__> ?
<nucco> Lordveda: the dvd is like a combination of livecd and alternate, with extra packages on it.
<frost0> jrib, what about this package libfftw3f.so.3?
<Lordveda> nucco: is the DVD downloadable?
<foo> what's the latest ati drivers?
<Charliee_foxtrot> Im having WINE issues, anyone know how to solve this issue:   Depends: libaudio2  but it is not installable
<nucco> Lordveda: hell yes LOL
<andlo> AfroRowan: how to talk private?
<Lordveda> nucco: Where from then?
<AfroRowan> lol u got me (22:45:15) andlo: dies this work?
<nucco> same place you got the livecd.
<AfroRowan> but u gone now xD
<AfroRowan> type
<nucco> Lordveda: if i must, gimme a sec.
<AfroRowan> ./query AfroRowan (without dot)
<PodMan99a> hey all .. hardyheron upgrade not working .. moans about trying to upgrade to prerelease...... however wiki says to do like that
<prince_jammys> !hardy | PodMan99a
<ubotu> PodMan99a: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nucco> Lordveda: make that a few secs, not on a blazin fast link here ;)
<rodinrott> Salut
<clocKwize> hi, when i'm trying to install it goes to busybox prompt with (initfs), when i look in casper.log, it says it can't find any hard drives, i've got 2 sata drives on a nforce 4 based motherboard and it seems to just not see them, anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<nickrud> Lordveda: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<inna_out> hello
<nucco> Lordveda: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/gutsy/release/
<nickrud> Lordveda: whupps, that's the alpha release!
<inna_out> where I can download I'm not there (bob dylan)
<IndyGunFreak> inna_out: the song?
<prince_jammys> lol
<inna_out> yep
<andlo> AfroRowan: what next?
<IndyGunFreak> uh, frostwire, limewire.... not really an ubuntu issue.
<ConstyXIV> Where does Network-Manager keep it's list of preferred wifi networks?
<nucco> ConstyXIV: GConf
<bluefox83> usr13, how do i get it changed back to eht0 instead of eth22?
<bluefox83> *eth0
<bluefox83> or in this case, eth24 >.>
<bluefox83> do i do sudo ifdown eth24 | sudo ifup eth0 or something?
<dduong> Charliee_foxtrot: Hi, check out this thead and it should fix your issue:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582630
<AfroRowan> andlo you got me in query or not ?
<Charliee_foxtrot> thanks
<AfroRowan> talk there not here
<dduong> Np
<inna_out> i want download it on mirc
<andlo> AfroRowan: I got a new window whit your name in it but I feel i am alone there....
<inna_out> in sharing server
<zelrikriando>  X..GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc not found
<zelrikriando> :/
<bluefox83> ok, still can't figure out the deal with all the eth* interfaces not working correctly...
<AfroRowan> lol... ?
<nucco> bluefox83: a reboot should fix it, if it persists, there is a file you can edit, but i can't remember what :p
<Lordveda> What about selinux? When would it be available for Ubuntu?
<usr13> bluefox83: Not sure, reboot would do it for sure though.  Maybe just restarting the network.  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bluefox83> nucco, /etc/network/interfaces?
<nucco> no
<nucco> bluefox83: its a file that allows you to name the interface by its mac address
<weeman13221> can anyone help me with getting a 8800 gts 512mb workin properly in 7.10
<MIKKE> Hello, I have a stupid question and I cant seem to find answer on this. I have 4 panels(workspace). But when I switch with compiz cube I only can switch between 2. I have activated cube but I have a 2D cube :s
<rodinrott> Hello
<nucco> bluefox83: perhaps a more clued person in here will chip in? i had that problem once too...
<andlo> AfroRowan: so if i dont learn how to do this I cant help you ;)
<rodinrott> who is speak french?
<andlo> AfroRowan: i am a littel new to this IRC
<nucco> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<usr13> nucco: edit /etc/iftab
<prince_jammys> andlo: AfroRowan: try starting your own channel #privatestuff
<rodinrott> Merci
<nucco> aha! bluefox83: edit /etc/iftab, and thank usr13
<nickrud> MIKKE: system->prefs->advanced desktop , general button. There's a desktop tab (think it's called that) where you set the # of desktops for compiz
<AfroRowan> andlo type   /query AfroRowan
<dan_m> Good afternoon all.  Brand new user (yesterday).  I do not seem to have any system sounds.  Can anyone possibly tell me where to start looking for the problem? Using soundblaster USB external.  When I do the test, it works fine but not on system sounds.
<bluefox83> O.o
<usr13> dan_m: Test with:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<usr13> dan_m: Ctrl-c      to stop it.
<dan_m> trying now.
<DranDane> Hi. question about Grub. Is it possible to install grub on (hd0,3) in the place of the default (hd0) ?
<nucco> DranDane: due the the nature of the job grub performs, it sort of needs to be on hd0 :)
<jeffMASTERflex> dan_m: i think you should check to see if your device is supported. http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Sound_cards
<EmmerP> Is there a shortcut to the window selector?
<filthpig> does anyone know if google will release their own gTalk client for linux, or do they rely on 3rd party progs?
<AfroRowan> andlo i think it is cause i have not registered my nick at chanserv
<Stagger> hello, when i play videos the images are really low-quality, kinda blurry. what should i do? thanks
<usr13> DranDane: I don't think so.  Grub writes to MBR of a drive.
<DranDane> nucco: so if I change my MBR (for exemple to use Xosl) I remove grub?
<dan_m> usr13:  Gave me permission denied.
<EmmerP> I try to get rid of mouse using, so a button for showing all the opened windows would be cool
 * nucco doesn't know what Xosl is.
<usr13> dan_m: That's interesting...
<andlo> AfroRowan: ohh so its not me ;) that is a good thing ;)
<nucco> DranDane: if you install a new bootloader, it will replace grub
<Memnoch> Hey all, Ubuntu destroyed my hard disk. Don't use it.
<ghfreak51> how do you load a vmplayer to keep windows but run a virtual ubuntu server
<DranDane> nucco: Xosl is another boot loader
<danand_> dan_m - type groups in a terminal to check if you are a member of the audio group
<nucco> DranDane: if you install a new bootloader, it will replace grub
<IndyGunFreak> Memnoch: care to elaborate on that ridiculous statement
<usr13> dan_m: aplay -l
<Makdaam> funfunfun it appears my problem was not with nm-applet but System->Admin-> Networking all along
<nucco> Stagger: what file format?
<weeman13221> can anyone help me with getting a 8800 gts 512mb workin properly in 7.10
<AfroRowan> andlo come to  #andlovsafro
<dan_m> danand: I am a member of audio group
<nucco> weeman13221: perhaps your best bet is to use proprietary manager to install closed drivers
<weeman13221> ok explain
<weeman13221> somewhat newb am i
<DranDane> nucco: It's what I did. But Xosl, the new boot loader, can't launch Ubuntu. The weird think is that it can start Fedora.Is it possible to reinstall Grub only?
<thechitowncubs> Wow, NVIDIA is doing a good job on their new linux drivers, i didn't even know about nvidia-settings
<Memnoch> Sure, I installed Ubuntu today and installed kde and xfce along with it to check them out. I opened up the partition editor because I wanted to install another distro later and share my /home directory on another partition and my hard drive started making loud clicking and scratching noises. Now I can't boot from it or partition it.
<Stagger> both avi and dvd discs
<dan_m> List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<dan_m> card 1: External [SB Live! 24-bit External], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<dan_m>   Subdevices: 1/1
<dan_m>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<nucco> weeman13221: open system > admin > restricted drivers manager
<nickrud> Memnoch: the partition editor can't make your disk fail physically.
<nucco> DranDane: if grub can boot all your OSes, then perhaps you should stick to it. do you mean, to reinstall grub without reinstalling ubuntu?
<weeman13221> said i needed to install some stuff doing it now
<Stagger> nucco: I use VLC, but with Totem it's even worse
<Memnoch> So I guess it's just a huge coincidence that it failed at that exact time?
<weeman13221> ok ran it again
<weeman13221> said i dont need drivers for my things
<weeman13221> but i cant get above 800 by 600 resolution
<weeman13221> and i cant get the drivers from nvidia to install
<weeman13221> or im doing something wrong
<nucco> Stagger: i mean, what format is the video you're trying to play? perhaps your video output is set correctly, or you're using the wrong drivers
<nucco> what display card you got?
<DranDane> nucco: Yes, I mean reinstall grub without reinstalling ubuntu? Is it possible?
<U1337> How do i install javascript or adobe media player.So i can listen to music such as on myspace
<dan_m> nucco:  The only thing there is my video driver (enabled)
<ompaul> !enter | weeman13221
<ubotu> weeman13221: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<danand_> Memnoch - yes. hdparm can do disks some serious damage but gparted should be safe
<ConstyXIV> where's the delete button in gconf?
<ompaul> !resolution | weeman13221
<ubotu> weeman13221: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Memnoch> Well I'm just telling you what happened.
<nucco> DranDane: possible, use the alternate-cd, and check ubuntu.com for documetation on that
<usr13> dan_m: Is this the original user?
<Stagger> nucco: that happens with .avi and DVD discs too
<nucco> Stagger: what video card have you got?
<dan_m> usr13:  Yes, the only user.  Should I create another?
<U1337> How do i install javascript or adobe media player.So i can listen to music such as on myspace. thats the only reason i kinda dont want to use ubuntu . other than that its wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better than vista!
<DranDane> nucco: Thank you for your help nucco. I'll check the documentation.
<Memnoch> what is adobe media player?
<Stagger> nucco: i am ashamed to say i have no idea. where to i see it?
<ghfreak51> flash player
<nucco> DranDane: its doable, just the steps aren't easy to remember.
<nucco> Stagger: one moment
<U1337> yea flash player i am sorry
<usr13> dan_m:  grep audio /etc/group
<Stagger> nucco: Intel 945
<usr13> dan_m: Do you see your user name in the output of the above command?
<U1337> IS there like a automated installer that will install java or adobe ?
<kane77> how can I change the default file manager?
<nucco> Stagger: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<Sup3rDup3r> ghfreak51 - I know u
<dan_m> usr13: Yes, I do.
<nucco> Stagger: oh, you found your way. intel 945 isn't properly supported in ubuntu 7.10. its a bit too new
<ghfreak51> lol sup buddy
<Sup3rDup3r> hey
<Stagger> oh no!
<Sup3rDup3r> so kill your downloa
<Sup3rDup3r> d
<nucco> Stagger: you're probably using vesa drivers, and they don't work at the cards full speed. that's why.
<ghfreak51> the ubuntu download?
<Stagger> in fact, it does have some problems with effects
<Sup3rDup3r> cause your going to have to do it twice
<Sup3rDup3r> yup
<ghfreak51> k
<Stagger> ah
<Sup3rDup3r> do this
<Memnoch> U1337: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<Stagger> nucco: so no solutionbut wait for this to be fixed?
<nucco> Stagger: your best best will be ubuntu 8.04
<Sup3rDup3r> download vmplayer for the version of win ur on
<ghfreak51> k
<U1337> thx!!
<platius> U1337,  http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy  you might look here
<ghfreak51> k it's downloading
<usr13> dan_m: What happens when you do?:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<Sup3rDup3r> nice
<nucco> Stagger: sort of. i'm not even sure if there are drivers out there.
<Sup3rDup3r> now while thats going
<lhoerste> is there a way to chmod files in my home dir that were created by another user and not writable by me?
<Sup3rDup3r> DL an ubuntu appliance from their site
<nucco> Stagger: i feel your pain...
<dan_m> bash: /dev/dsp: Permission denied
<ghfreak51> could you link me?
<Stagger> nucco: :)
<Sup3rDup3r> http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/1068
<ghfreak51> i wanna make sure i get the right onw
<LukeSkywalker> How do I list all processes so that I can kill the ones I want?
<Sup3rDup3r> your also going to need one other hting
<Sup3rDup3r> possibly two
<ethand> luke: ps -aux
<chuy_max> hi, I'm using fuseiso to mount a .img dvd image, I have to mount it as root, however, I can't access the mount point without super user privileges, how can I change that?
<nickrud> Luke: gnome-system-monitor
<LukeSkywalker> thx ethand
<Stagger> nucco: drivers for 945 should be released at some point right? Or is there a way I can beg the community to work on it?
<danand_> dan_m - what is the output of ls -l /dev/dsp?
<Makdaam> chuy_max, add an entry in /etc/fstab
<nucco> Stagger: the community is working on it: www.intellinuxgraphics.org or is it .com???
<weeman13221> still no luck on getting the 8800 gts to work
<cecemel> hello
<dan_m> danand: ls: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<Sup3rDup3r> your going to need QEMU as well http://www.h7.dion.ne.jp/~qemu-win/
<nucco> Stagger: sooner than you might expect. haven't played with ubuntu hardy, so i don't know if its already in there somewhere
<chuy_max> Makdaam, but I don't want it mounted always, just once occasionally
<Stagger> nucco: good! I'll patiently wait. I am new to linux, it took me forever to switch and now i can give the guys some time. thanks for your help, at least no i now!
<Sup3rDup3r> thi is going to let you create a hard drive image in vm format
<Stagger> nucco: I meant now i know ;)
<Newbuntu2> Hello all
<cecemel> I installed xubuntu from an xubuntu 7.10 live cd
<Stagger> nucco: thanks for your precious help
<Makdaam> chuy_max, ok, if you add a "noauto" option it won't be mounter automaticly
<usr13> dan_m: What is your sound card again?
<Sup3rDup3r> so on my laptop I created like an 8G vmplayer drive to lay ubuntu on
<nucco> Stagger: you're welcome. (i know) :)) i had issues with my ATI X1600 too when i got a new laptop.
<usr13> dan_m: aplay -l
<cecemel> however I didn't choose any root password, and now I cannot update packages or do anything which requires root password
<ghfreak51> k
<cecemel> is there a default for that ?
<Makdaam> chuy_max, also if you add a gid=123 all users in group number 123 will be able to mount/umount it
<dan_m> usr13:  Soundblaster USB
<ghfreak51> which one should i download
<Sup3rDup3r> you can make it bigger but I wouldn't make it any smaller than say 3G or you'll be stuck
<nucco> cecemel: you don't need root password for those
<Newbuntu2> I'm having a problem with a fresh install of 7.10: When I connect via VNC from my laptop (winXP), after a minute or two my linux box freezes, and I have to do a hard reboot
<Sup3rDup3r> for QEMU?
<Makdaam> or was it for access only?
<LjL> !root > cecemel    (cecemel, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ghfreak51> yea
<zaivaldi> cecemel, sudo?
<jimmygoon> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<dan_m> usr13: **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<dan_m> card 1: External [SB Live! 24-bit External], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<dan_m>   Subdevices: 1/1
<dan_m>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<LjL> !paste > dan_m    (dan_m, see the private message from Ubotu)
<U1337> sudo mkdir /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/flash7      wont work?!?!?  says cannont create directory    what should i do ?
<Sup3rDup3r> this one http://www.h6.dion.ne.jp/~kazuw/qemu-win/qemu-0.9.0-windows.zip
<weeman13221> any help on getting a 8800 gts working in 7.10
<ghfreak51> k thanks
<nucco> weeman13221: you still haven't installed proprietary drivers?
<Sup3rDup3r> np
<Sup3rDup3r> let me know when you get all that downloaded
<cecemel> ok I understand the "sudo" concept, but there is a graphical package update client in my xwindows, and when I try to use it, it asks the administrator passworde
<weeman13221> it says in the restricted drivers panel that i dont need any
<cecemel> there is no way to use it then ?
<dan_m> LjL: Sorry about that.
<ConstyXIV> can anyone explain why GConf Editor has no "delete folder" button?
<nickrud> cecemel: you use your user password
<nucco> cecemel: if you absolutely need the root account, you must manually set a password for it: system > adminstration > users and groups.
<danand_> cecemel - as long as you are a member of the admin group you just enter your user password for that
<cecemel> nucco thanks
<ghfreak51> lol my dl speed is at like 30 for everything
<weeman13221> and the drivers from nvidia's site either dont install or im not doing this right
<nucco> cecemel: in fact, its a good idea to set a password for it, but avoid using it.
<nickrud> ConstyXIV: nope. But, gconftool --recursive-unset /gconf/path will delete the psuedo-folder
<nucco> weeman13221: that is the newest nvidia card eh?
<weeman13221> yeah
<usr13> dan_m: You might try removing and re-installing the sound server packages, see what happens:  sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils  And then:  sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<weeman13221> new G92 revision
<Sup3rDup3r> ouch
<Newbuntu2> does anyone know what would make my box crash when I connect to it via VNC??
<weeman13221> had it for a few weeks now
<ghfreak51> lol
<nucco> weeman13221: perhaps you should put nicks before your statements :)
<danand_> cecemel - you don't need to set a password for root to do what you want to do - its not a good idea
<Sup3rDup3r> I'm working on a perl script for work
<dan_m> usr13: Will try.  Thanks
<ghfreak51> nice
<Sup3rDup3r> or atleast thinking about working on one
<Sup3rDup3r> ;~)
<ghfreak51> hahaha
<ConstyXIV> nickrud: then why are the GNOME devs screwing around with a graphical GConf tool if it can't do basic functions?
<weeman13221> nucco: yeah its a xfx 512mb 8800 GTS
<nucco> danand_: its a good idea to set a password for root because, your recovery console will be open else.
<U1337> why cant installing stuff on ubuntu be as easy as windows?
<ghfreak51> i'm psyched to finally get linux on this thing
<rael> heh
<mutable> Hello, Should I use kernel-generci or kernel-386 if I'm on 386 system ?
<rael> good question
<nucco> U1337: i think its easier than windows
<mrtsunami> U1337, it depends how you install it.
<mutable> generic, sorry
<jimmygoon> Do I need to lock my gtk versions to prevent from losing global_menu?
<mrtsunami> If you install it the RIGHT way... :)
<nucco> weeman13221: when you run restricted manager, what does it say?
<nickrud> ConstyXIV: depends on what you define as a basic function I guess. You'd have to ask on irc.gnome.org
<usr13> U1337: What do you mean?
<danand_> nucco - aaah! k
<usr13> U1337: It isn't?
<Sup3rDup3r> s'bout time
<Sup3rDup3r> =)
<polm> What's the best instant messenger for LAN<->LAN communication only?
<weeman13221> nucco: Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers
<ghfreak51> lol
<DIL> unfamiliarity=difficulty
<illriginal> can anyone recommend me a good open source flash developing program?
<popey> polm: pidgin with the bonjour plugin
<Lr5> polm: irc?
<usr13> U1337: Don't think it's harder, just different.
<Sup3rDup3r> hey check out this .... this is pretty much what your going to be doing http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-435223-highlight-vmware+video.html
<nucco> weeman13221: simple way of saying that card is too new for (cough) ubuntu gutsy :)
<U1337> Well like my friend uses ubuntu and so i am trying to get into in but whats the easiest way to install like adobe flash or java?
<weeman13221> yeah but last night i was using it
<Sup3rDup3r> to create the virtual drive
<weeman13221> with good resolution
<nucco> weeman13221: only bet is to check if nvidia has linux support for that in their drivers from their site
<weeman13221> but no desktop effects
<illriginal> can anyone recommend me a good open source flash developing program?
<weeman13221> nucco: i did look for their drivers
<usr13> U1337: about:plugins
<Sup3rDup3r> then we'll edit the config file for vmplayer so you'll have XG of free space to install stuff in ur ubuntu dist
<weeman13221> nucco: i have it downloaded
<cecemel> ok it works like you say to do it ... i'll try to set the password, but not use it afterwards... Thanks for your help
<weeman13221> nucco: but idk if its actually installing
<jetscreamer> weeman13221: http://linux.hfds.com/files/n-i.txt
<Sup3rDup3r> plus we'll have to add a user name for u .... change the host name ... then reconfig the network stuff
<Sup3rDup3r> after that you'll be off and running
<ghfreak51> lol we still got a lot of work to do huh
<usr13> U1337: And then click on mozilla.org link
<nucco> weeman13221: if you think you've installed it, you should reconfigure your display...
<Sup3rDup3r> sounds worse than it is
<nucco> wanna try doing that?
<ghfreak51> k
<yacc> Any idea how to extract the necessary files for ndiswrapper when the NetGear WN111 comes only with an EXE file?
<DIL> nucco: the respective sites have good tutorials on installing
<nucco> weeman13221: wanna try reconfiguring?
<siptah> Hi
<weeman13221> nucco: sure
<Rafi> Hir
<usr13> yacc: unzip filename.exe
<carlos_> hola
<PulsatingQuasar> hi there
<nucco> weeman13221: easiest way is to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<carlos_> necesito ayuda
<carlos_> he instalado
<yacc> usr13: sure?
<carlos_> amsn
<siptah> Anyone have an idea about resolving problem of sound with ubuntu ?
<usr13> yacc: Yes
<PulsatingQuasar> anybody installed tikiwiki from the repository?
<ghfreak51> qemu has less than a minute left
<yacc> usr13: When run on Vista, it gives a full installer, ...
<Sup3rDup3r> nice
<nucco> weeman13221: make sure to select the nvidia driver, or what its called in the dialog. and select correct resolution for your monitor
<carlos_> pero no se como instalar los pluggins y los skin
<Sup3rDup3r> yea thats a quick one
<DIL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<dan_m> usr13:  That did not work.  Is it possible that my sound card will not work for system sounds but works fine for audio playback?
<usr13> yacc: Extract the files.
<Sup3rDup3r> the ubuntu appliance takes the longest
<ghfreak51> once thats done the other two things should bump up a little in speed
<siptah> Ya pa des français ?
<DIL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<yacc> usr13: After running that stupid installer, I got no INF file either, just a WN111.EXE ;(
<nucco> weeman13221: run this: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<usr13> dan_m: What do you mean, "
<U1337> RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" cannot be opened?? what should i do now?
<usr13> dan_m: What do you mean, "audio playback"?
<prg3> I'm having a problem with firefox3b3 in hardy (updated today).. it always defaults into offline mode..
<usr13> yacc: unzip WN111.EXE
<dan_m> usr13:  MP3s work fine, system sounds do not.
<IndyGunFreak> !hardy | prg3
<ubotu> prg3: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<usr13> dan_m: What system sounds?
<prg3> IndyGunFreak: Thx
<DIL> nucco: the respective sites have good tutorials on installing, it is straight forward read a little
<Sup3rDup3r> wish I had some bailey's for my coffee
<nucco> U1337: chmod u+x realplayer_file_name
<usr13> dan_m: If an audio player will play mp3s then your sound card is wroking.
<Newbuntu2> When I try to access synaptic manager via VNC, my linux box freezes and I have to do a hard reboot. does anyone else have this problem?
<yacc> Somebody should make file report also a ZIP file that is appended, not just the PE executable, ...
<nucco> DIL: i was giving weeman13221 clues, not actually the one with the problem
<U1337> ????
<DIL> sry
<usr13> dan_m: I don't know what "system sounds" are.    You will need to explain to me.
<ghfreak51> no money?
<weeman13221> yeah idk still no good
<dan_m> usr13: System>prefrences>sound>sounds do not work
<weeman13221> i just want to get this damn thing to work
<Sup3rDup3r> or motivation to go buy some
<weeman13221> or nvidias driver to work
<ghfreak51> hahaha
<weeman13221> and im newbish
<usr13> yacc: file WN111.EXE
<Andeh> Can I run 3D games in Virtualbox?
<nucco> weeman, to find out what display drivers you're currently using, run this: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<ghfreak51> dude i might be back in the game with kelly
<Sup3rDup3r> really?
<Sup3rDup3r> nice
<Andeh> I tried and the game just freezes :/
<nucco> weeman13221: then tell me what you see
<U1337> Macromedia Flash Player for x86 Linux     i need x64  what should i do
<ghfreak51> yea we got talking last night and into got real heavy flirting.  we both talked about how we drink vodka like water
<Sup3rDup3r> =)
<ghfreak51> lol
<weeman13221> nucco: what do u mean what i see
<nucco> run that command in a terminal and tell me what thelast line of output reads
<nucco> weeman13221: run that command in a terminal and tell me what thelast line of output reads
<ghfreak51> i have 34 peers i'm dl'ing ubuntu from and it's only at 30 kb
<nucco> weeman13221: run cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<rael> are there any settings you can change to reduce cpu usage in ubuntu
<Sup3rDup3r> lol
<ghfreak51> this blows :-P
<sputnick> hi there
<Sup3rDup3r> yea its a slow one
<Sup3rDup3r> did qemu finish?
<nucco> Rael: you can use programs that are more, a-hem, conservative
<coreyo> has anyone been able to establish a vpn link work over a G3 internet connection?  Network manager won't even attempt because it doesn't think that it's got an active internet connection.
<usr13> dan_m: You have some sort of permissions problem and not sure what to do.  If you cannot do:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp    and it gives you an error indicating that you do not have permission to do it, then that has something to do with it, I am sure, but still, dono what to do about it.
<yacc> usr13: I'm not on that box, but file did report a PE executable. When run on Vista it seemed to have no effect, perhaps because the USB device was not present on the Vista box.
<ghfreak51> yup
<ghfreak51> vmplayer's still got like 15 min
<weeman13221> listing of drivers
<usr13> yacc: Then you have the wrong file.
<nucco> weeman13221: what does the last Driver: ... line read?
<Sup3rDup3r> oh man ..... I just found this perl mod ... 'shroud' is a script that will transform perl code into
<dan> usr13:  That's OK.  I'll play around for awhile.  Thanks for trying.
<Sup3rDup3r> virtually unreadable text, while retaining the full
<Sup3rDup3r> functionality of that code.
<usr13> yacc: Try downloading drivers for XP system. or win98 system.
<bluefox83> restarting the network does NOT work...
<weeman13221> Driver "nv"
<ghfreak51> haha that's haxxorz man
<edju> I want to remove --purge alsa-base.  apt-get will also uninstall ubuntu-minimal, which doesn't sound good.  The man page does not seem to show a way to do one w/o the other.  Am I missing something?
<Sup3rDup3r> hahah ..... I think I found the first part of my script
<weeman13221> nucco: Driver "nv"
<nucco> weeman13221: you are using the opensource nvidia drivers, which don't support your card.
<Sup3rDup3r> sub jobSecurity {}
<weeman13221> ok so how do i get the proprietary ones or whatever
<nucco> weeman13221: you need to change that to the closed newly installed driver. but i don't know what its name is.
<ghfreak51> lol
<nucco> weeman13221: if you followed the installation for the drivers you got off nvidia, you should have them installed.
<weeman13221> nucco: is it the one from their site?
<nucco> weeman13221: yes
<MsK`> hi
<weeman13221> nucco: i followed their thing
<weeman13221> nucco: did nothing
<MsK`> is there a tool to control the speed of a cd/dvd player ?
<Sup3rDup3r> man there are some awesome perl scripts on CPAN
<weeman13221> nucco: i still have the file downloaded
<nucco> anyone know what nvidia's proprietary drivers are called? weeman13221 needs to make xorg use them :)
<U1337> lol omg! i am losing my mind over just trying to install a adobe flash!
<jeffMASTERflex> nvidia
<weeman13221> nucco: i have the driver file
<nucco> weeman13221: be patient. need to find out the name of the module
<weeman13221> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
<nucco> weeman13221: if you've installed it, then its just a matter of configuration. just hang on.
<nucco> weeman13221: that's the installer.
<yacc> usr13: netgear is so nice to offer no drivers for download for that stick ;)
<jeffMASTERflex> weeman13221: don't install from that file. that is directly from nvidia. you don't wanna use that
<nucco> weeman13221: what i'm looking for, is what that file installed, that we need to change "Driver "nv" " to read
<usr13> yacc: Is this a PCI device?
<jeffMASTERflex> weeman13221: use the restricted driver manager to install the nvidia driver for you
<nucco> jeffMASTERflex: his card is probably not supported by the default on ubuntu gutsy
<weeman13221> cant
<weeman13221> when i try to use restriced drivers manage
<yacc> usr13: USB stick.
<weeman13221> it says that i dont need restricted drivers for my hardware
<nucco> jeffMASTERflex: he's already installed it, he just needs to reconfigure xorg
<sputnick> anyone have a clue ? the followings packages are installed : manpages manpages-dev manpages-fr manpages-fr-dev manpages-fr-extra language-pack-fr language-pack-fr-base language-support-fr    but if i type :   "man -L fr_FR.UTF-8 man" I have the English one...
<usr13> yacc: Oh, well, I don't know about those things.... May not be able to get it to work.
<usr13> yacc Is this a laptop?
<yacc> usr13: Officially only supported on Vista.
<jeffMASTERflex> weeman13221: in any case, the name of the module is "nvidia" but the package should have already set up xorg.conf for you
<yacc> usr13: nope, a desktop box.
<nucco> weeman13221: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and let me run you thru it step-by-step
<weeman13221> nucco: one sec
<weeman13221> ok
<weeman13221> go
<usr13> yacc: Get a PCI card.  Or an ethernet bridge.
<ctex> Guys, what software can I use to do a md5 checksum check?
<nucco> weeman13221: what does it say?
<jimmygoon> ctex, md5
<jrib> ctex: md5sum
<jimmygoon> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ctex> thanks
<usr13> ctex: md5sum
<prince_jammys> sputnick: if you speak french, you might have better luck at #ubuntu-fr
<sputnick> prince_jammys: already done
<weeman13221> nucco: attemp to autodetect video hardware
<nucco> weeman13221: yes
<U1337> urrhhggg   i question why ubuntu is better that windows lol even vista
<yacc> usr13: that costs money. That's a "Vista-upgrader" that is frustrated by Vista. So telling him to replace half his hardware is a no-go ;(
<weeman13221> nucco:  what xserver driver
<nucco> weeman13221: nvidia
<DranDane> nucco: Thank you again for your help about grup. I succefuly reinstalled grup and Ubuntu works again.
<nucco> DranDane: you're welcome :)
<yacc> usr13: And I have already an "Unsupported" on his nice Scanner, which is not nice ;(
<nucco> weeman13221: is 'nvidia' listed in there?
<weeman13221> no
<weeman13221> just nv
<nucco> weeman13221: you scrolled thru?
<aLeSD> hi all
<dduong> nucco:  question, should he install vesa first to test things out?
<weeman13221> nucco: looked at em all
<weeman13221> nucco: not there
<jimmygoon> Are the powers that be planning on having thunderbird 3.0 use native gtk also?
<nucco> weeman13221: then you didn't succeed in installing the drivers.
<weeman13221> ok so the command never ran
<nucco> dduong: if he can run those commands, then i'm sure he doesn't need vesa
<U1337> soooooo much copying and pasteing!
<jeffMASTERflex> weeman13221: if the .run package was installed correctly, the diver package should have automatically set up xorg.conf for you with no effort on your part
<dduong> nucco: true.
<nucco> weeman13221: pls follow the installation instructions more carefully
<dduong> nucco:  nvm then :P  sorry was just helping out :)
<weeman13221> nucco: sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
<weeman13221> nucco: thats what the site tells me to run
<nucco> dduong: he he, not a problem :)
<weeman13221> nucco: never says where or anything
<jeffMASTERflex> weeman13221: use sudo
<arbir> hello, is there a way, i can widen by scroll bars ?
<nucco> weeman13221: you should do "sudo"  before that command
<Sup3rDup3r> still DL'ing?
<nucco> weeman13221: in a terminal, type 'sudo ' with a space, then drag and drop the file in the terminal, and press enter.
<ghfreak51> yea vmplayer stopped dl'ing and it wont resume
<weeman13221> nucco : um that no good
<ctex> how can I do a checksum for a DVD?
<U1337> I WILL INSTALL FLASH AND JAVA BEFORE THE DAYS ENDS!!!!
<weeman13221> and when i originally did the command with sudo
<prince_jammys> ctex: there's a command "md5sum"     man md5sum
<U1337> my goal for the day
<nucco> weeman13221: any messages in the terminal?
<arbir> hello @ nucco
<weeman13221> nuco: sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
<nucco> arbir: hi
<nucco> weeman13221: you're sure the download completed fine?
<arbir> is there a way, i can widen by scroll bars ? @ nucco
<IndyGunFreak> U1337: well installing either one is not difficult.
<weeman13221> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> shouldn't take you more than 5-10min
<weeman13221> nucco: yeah im sure its the file
<nucco> weeman13221: then you're in the wrong directory
<Sup3rDup3r> thats weird
<nucco> weeman13221: is the file in your home directory?
<U1337> <IndyGunFreak>  canu walk me thru it i am using ubuntu x64
<weeman13221> nucco: on my desktop
<Sup3rDup3r> what about the qemu thing?
<nucco> arbir: don't quite understand you.
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64 | U1337 you should have researched 64bit issues a bit better
<ghfreak51> thats done
<ubotu> U1337 you should have researched 64bit issues a bit better: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<nucco> weeman13221: do this: sudo sh ~/Desktop/Nvidia..... .run
<ghfreak51> i had to restart vmplayer
<aLeSD> what can I use to simulate midi ?
<ghfreak51> another 30 min
<Sup3rDup3r> ok so while vmplayer is still DL'in
<prince_jammys> !md5 | ctex
<ubotu> ctex: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DranDane> New problem. Do you have an idea why I can surf without any problem on my Intranet but cannot access the Internet? (I just installed Ubuntu / I use a wifi router)
<weeman13221> nucco: huh?
<edju> I want to remove --purge alsa-base.  apt-get will also uninstall ubuntu-minimal, which doesn't sound good.  The man page does not seem to show a way to do one w/o the other.  How to remove alsa-base but leave ubuntu-minimal?
<arbir> nucco: my resolution is 1920x1200 and the scroll bars are very narrow.. i would like a slightly thicket scroll bar... or else, i end up squinting my eyes to aim my mouse on the scroll bars
<Sup3rDup3r> do the qemu drive creation
<ghfreak51> k
<Sup3rDup3r> how big of a drive are you thinking about giving it?
<jeffMASTERflex> nucco: you are not in the same folder as the run file
<ghfreak51> 8 gigs a bit
<nucco> arbir: not a way that i can think of. maybe a different theme... i have 1680x1050, but mine ain't so bad
<ghfreak51> enough*^
<toresn> do any of you know if abcde (a better cd encoder) have its own irc channel?
<jeffMASTERflex> type cd ~/Desktop then complete the commands
<nucco> jeffMASTERflex: that should be directed at weeman13221
<nucco> weeman13221: do what jeffMASTERflex says
<Sup3rDup3r> sounds good
<silent> is there a way to specify desired clock speed? I can see the cpu scale with the gnome cpu frequency applet, but I'm wondering if there is a way to specify max/min clocks
<arbir> nucco: i have set my DPI at 120 and still no avail
<weeman13221> nucco: my terminal starts out in the desktop directory
<nucco> weeman13221: then put a ./ before the name of the file
<Sup3rDup3r> follow that processdure and let me know if u have any q's
<joejojo> I have a ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series vid card.  Which driver should I specify in screens and graphics if I am already usinging the ATI "restricted" driver?
<filthpig> does anyone know if google will release their own gTalk client for linux, or do they rely on 3rd party progs?
<arbir> nucco: with change in theme, my window control buttons have become large.. but still overall, the menus, and other window titles etc are still small. i need to squint
<weeman13221> nucco: um
<danand_> edju - why do you want to remove alsa-base?
<nucco> weeman13221: sudo sh ./NVi....
<silent> arbir, change the font size
<Sup3rDup3r> you want to unzip the dir and in it you will find the qemu-img
<iKap> Im having trouble playing streaming files can someone help me out? It seems to be working fine but i get no audio or video but totem says its "streaming" and the duration its been playing for.. any ideas?
<U1337> is there a site where like on windows i click and it installs and BOOM its there and i dont have to worry about it? jw
<rufus> I believe that somewhere there is a tutorial that shows you how to make your desktop background a terminal? can someone point me to that page?
<arbir> filthpig: i wish google released a native messenger for linux or pidgin supported text chat
<danand_> edju - are you planning to reinstall afterwards?
<Sup3rDup3r> command
<weeman13221> nucco: no good
<nucco> arbir: use system > preferences > appearance
<nucco> weeman13221: what's the error message?
<jrib> weeman13221: why are you not using Restricted Drivers Manager?
<arbir> silent: i changed font size and it rather looks weird
<ctex> is there anyway of installing ubuntu without burning it to a cd? The reason I am asking is that I am installing "Ubuntu Ultimate Edition", and it's having problems with the CD. The checksum seems to have failed
<edju> danand_, Yes, to a higher version.
<rufus> or if theres a program that does it?
<Sup3rDup3r> run that like this qemu-img create -f vmdk ubuntu.vmdk 8G
<weeman13221> christopher@christopher-desktop:~$ sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
<weeman13221> sh: Can't open ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
<silent> arbir, then squint
<outsane> does anyone know if i can reinstall ubuntu by booting the cd at startup?
<arbir> will try again, with faith in his heart, to change font size :-)
<arbir> silent: LOL
<weeman13221> jrib: because it says that i dont need restricted drivers when i open the manager
<Sup3rDup3r> you'll have to do it from cmd
<jrib> weeman13221: what card do you have?
<jeffMASTERflex> weeman13221: it will only give that error if you are not in the same directory as that file
<iKap> Can anyone help me out with playing streaming video files with totem?
<nucco> weeman13221: are you sure that file is in that folder, with that CASE and name?
<rufus> I believe that somewhere there is a tutorial that shows you how to make your desktop background a terminal? can someone point me to that page?
<rufus> or if theres a program that does it?
<ghfreak51> k
<jeffMASTERflex> weeman13221: type "cd ~/Desktop" then type "ls" to make sure the file shows up
<nucco> weeman13221: chmod u+x ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
<Sup3rDup3r> let me know when ur done
<weeman13221> nuccol; whoa hold on i got something
<thegattaca> okay ... so i want to run acid pro on wine (on ubuntu with the latest binaries), but it requires IE5 and the .net 2.0 framework. anyone know how to make this happen? i tried installing IEs, no luck.
<nucco> weeman13221: then attempt to install again
<arbir> silent: the scroll bars are still very thin even after i change the fonts... can you tell me a way to widen the scroll bars
<Echoside> Hello everyone. I have a problem. I am trying to use apt-get to install the restricted moduels, but it asks for a CD, well i dont have the CD anymore, what do I do to make it get it from the internet?
<jrib> weeman13221: using the .run binary is not recommended.  Your X will be broken every time there is a kernel upgrade
<danand_> edju - are you building the higher version of alsa-base from source or using apt?
<silent> arbir, how thin? and how blind are you?
<silent> arbir, screenshot
<weeman13221> nucco: i got the package to run but it says that im runnin an x server and i need to exit it to continue
<nucco> weeman13221: if you don't succeed, perhaps you should file a bug at bugzilla.gnome.org.
<dduong> Echoside:  go to /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the deb cdrom entry
<arbir> silent: hold on for a screen shot....its coming up
<Echoside> dduong: Thank you.
<nucco> weeman13221: you need to logout, press alt+ctrl+f1 and then run those commands in the vt
<dduong> Echoside:  np, let me know if that works :0
<edju> danand_, from source - getting a tarball.  If I can do it with apt, that's be better, of course.
<nucco> weeman13221: if you got another pc handy, you might use that to get back into irc
<jeffMASTERflex> weeman13221: you need to log out to the gdm screen then type ctl + alt + F1 to get to a non x server terminal
<rufus> I believe that somewhere there is a tutorial that shows you how to make your desktop background a terminal? can someone point me to that page?
<rufus> someone help?
<rufus> i think it was on the ubuntu forums
<edju> danand_, I need to replace 1.0.14 with 1.0.15.
<misteralexander> rufus =>  you mean make the terminal have your desktop background as it's terminal background?
<dduong> rufus:  here you go:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop
<Echoside> dduong: Worked great. Thanks alot, i appriciate it.
<dduong> Echoside:  Not a problem :)
<U1337> guys.....i need help how do i post a screenshot?
<nucco> weeman13221: did you get that?
<toresn> do any of you use abcde (a better cd encoder)?
<arbir> silent: how do i send the screen shot ?
<Noctua_> guys pls
<arbir> silent: paste bin wont let me paste photos
<Noctua_> how i instal a proxy in ubuntu??
<silent> arbir, imageshack.us
<U1337> how do i send a screen shot???!?!?!?!
<danand_> edju - few ways you could do this - either search for a .deb of alsa-base 1.0.15 and use dpkg to install it or find a repository with it in and run apt-get update and then apt-get --reinstall install alsa-base perhaps??
<dduong> U1337:  What do you mean by "send" a screenshot
<dduong> Noctua:  For desktop or server?
<U1337> i took one of my term cuz i need help
<danand_> edju - no warranties with those suggestions though :)
<Noctua_> for server
<dduong> Noctua:  What version of Ubuntu server?  6.06?
<Durbatuluk__> hi pls i have notebook and have out for headset but when i plug in my headset notebook still playing sound to everyone not into headset? what i am doing wrong? Thx
<edju> danand_, --reinstall will replace the old?
<Mad_Gouki> hi
<Noctua_> 7.10
<Vadi> How can I print out all of the enviroment variables that are set on my computer?
<Noctua_> im a little newb in that
<dduong> Noctua:  Ok, let me see if I can find a tutorial for you
<Noctua_> ty
<Cusoon959> How do I see a log of uninstalled packages?
<Cusoon959> aptitude packages
<U1337> file:///home/ubuntu/Desktop/Screenshot-root%40ubuntu%3A%20~-Desktop.png
<U1337>        
<U1337> can some one help me with that?
<Vadi> Durbatuluk__: What laptop make?
<rafi2777> Hi
<Cusoon959> U1337: You're an idiot. That isn't a web address.
<Durbatuluk__> Acer Travel mate
<jrib> U1337: you need to visit http://imageshack.us/ and post it there
<Cusoon959> U1337: kidding :P
<misteralexander> I have a Flash Drive.  It has *SOMEHOW* become a "Read-Only" devise under Ubuntu Linux.  I've used this device on my Ubuntu system before . . . . WHAT HAPPENED???
<arbir> silent: http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotkk4.png
<prince_jammys> Vadi: i think   set | grep $USER
<jrib> Vadi: env
<danand_> edju - possibly :) run apt-get -s --reinstall install alsa-base first to see what it will do - may have to be an apt-get upgrade instead though. Just worried an apt-get upgrade will update a lot of other packages too if there are newer version in the repository that your newer version of alsa-base is in
<U1337> <a href="http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrootubuntudescb2.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/2973/screenshotrootubuntudescb2.th.png" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>
<prince_jammys> Vadi: thats it, env
<U1337> lol
<Cusoon959> How do I see a log of uninstalled aptitude packages? I uninstalled the login window XD
<U1337> let me do that again
<Ashfire908> is gnash any better then a few months ago?
<U1337> http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrootubuntudescb2.png
<Vadi> prince_jammys: Thanks man
<U1337> tthere we go!!
<nucco> arbir: that's one massive chat window you got there LOL
<Noctua_> another thing VCN
<Andeh> hey
<misteralexander> I have a Flash Drive.  It has *SOMEHOW* become a "Read-Only" devise under Ubuntu Linux.  I've used this device on my Ubuntu system before . . . . WHAT HAPPENED???
<Noctua_> im trying to use it
<arbir> nucco: do you see what i mean, by thin scroll bars
<jrib> Cusoon959: /var/log/aptitude maybe?  Do you mean gdm?
<Noctua_> but im connecting to myself
<Andeh> if I install Virtualbox through Synaptic, does that mean I won't be able to use USB devices?
<jrib> !enter | Noctua_
<ubotu> Noctua_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dduong> Noctua:  Hi, sorry for the wait, here is a tutorial on how to configure Squid:  http://www.visolve.com/squid/sqguide.php
<arbir> nucco: i run 1920 x 1200 and i want things slightly bigger on that.. this is the native dell resolution.. and its amazing
<nucco> arbir: they don't look so bad to me though. although they're thinner than i'm used to. but i don't think theres a setting for that
<Cusoon959> jrib: Thanks ^-^. Yeah I think it was gdm...
<thegattaca> anyone? .net 2.0 on wine/ubuntu for acid pro support?
<dduong> Noctua:  And to install squid, just type:  apt-get install squid
<Noctua_> thx man
<dduong> Noctua:  no problem :)
<silent> arbir, your monitor big enough?
<arbir> silent: its a 17 inch dell inspiron
<edju> danand_, Well,I found a deb - it's in Hardy.  I run Gutsy.  Problem if I dwnload and use dpkg?  Course, that leaves me with the ubuntu-minimal problem.
<silent> arbir, what resolution?
<Pie-rat1> why is tracker completely useless? it never works.
<Andeh> thegattaca: Cool! I got FL studio running. FL 7 is a bit weird, FL6 runs perfectly
<danand_> Cusoon959 - /var/log/apt/term.log may help you out - if you want to reinstall the login screen try apt-get -s install gdm
<U1337> http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrootubuntudescb2.png             that tottaly ruined everything i did! lol so if someone can help me with that   that would be cool
<arbir> silent: 1920 x 1200
<Andeh> thegattaca: I haven't tried acid pro though
<silent> arbir, on a 17"... ?
<misteralexander> I have a Flash Drive.  It has *SOMEHOW* become a "Read-Only" devise under Ubuntu Linux.  I've used this device on my Ubuntu system before . . . . WHAT HAPPENED???
<silverblade> There's an echo in here.
<nucco> misteralexander: perhaps you flicked the read-only switch?
<ghfreak51> i got it to work
<ghfreak51> finally :-P
<misteralexander> NUCCO => It has no switch.  It's just a stick.
<jrib> U1337: what are you trying to install?
<arbir> silent: yes.. you make it sound as if I have commited a ghastly crime
<U1337> <jrib>    at the time java
<thegattaca> Andeh: have you managed to get .net support under wine?
<edju> danand_, wait - if remove gets rid og ubuntu-minimal, would't dpkg put it back?
<jrib> !java > u1337 (read the private message from ubotu)
<nucco> misteralexander: try writing to it as root, if it doesn't work, perhaps you have a b0rked drive
<jrib> U1337: use the package manager
<oklopol> is there something like paint for ubuntu
<prince_jammys> mmm why are you root
<danand_> edju - you could try using dpkg to remove your old alsa-base. that shouldn't remove ubuntu-minimal as it doesn't check for dependancies
<edju> *og* *of*
<nucco> misteralexander: or you accidentally formatted it on windows as ntfs
<arbir> silent: is there nothing like FWM manager to fix my windows and other widgets
<weeman13221> nucco: ok that was no good um
<misteralexander> NUCCO => Oh, NTFS doesn't work on Linux?
<dduong> misteralexander:  Is it a fat32 or ntfs partition on the usb stick?
<oklopol> gimp doesn't seem to be able to draw any simple shapes, and i do not want layers.
<nucco> misteralexander: not by default
<danand_> edju - of course you may end up with some conflicts!
<jrib> oklopol: gimp? gpaint? xpaint? tuxpaint?
<weeman13221> nucco: i can run the thing but it says i need to exit X before i install
<nucco> weeman13221: you ran the commands?
<oklopol> i need paint with rotation, basically
<oklopol> hmm
<misteralexander> Yeah, it's FAT32, I've used it on Ubuntu many times.  It really was just SUDDENLY.
<thegattaca> Andeh: pm me if you can, i'd like to pick your brain about the wine stuff ... having some issues here
<silent> arbir, I'm surprised you can read anything at all... there is no way that's your native resolution
<weeman13221> nucco: it was being a pain
<ghfreak51> vmplayer keeps stopping
<edju> danand_, Because it's from hardy?
<nucco> weeman13221: then i guess the only way left is to reboot, and enter recovery mode, and run it.
<weeman13221> umm k
<oklopol> does gimp have rectangles, jrib?
<arbir> silent: as a mater of fact, this LCD is a WXGA with a native resolution of 1920 x 1200
<danand_> edju - dkpg wouldnt replace ubuntu-minimal i don't think. dpkg doesn't sort out dependancies
<silent> arbir, there's your problem then
<U1337> um!!!! where is that i dont think i have it
<arbir> when i boot with windows ( my default OS for my office work)... i have set things to display very well
<Durbatuluk__> I have Acer Travelmate 7520 and Ubuntu 7.10 and when i plug-in headset into my notebook nothing has changed still sound is for everyonr can you help me pls?
<nucco> silent: its quite possible. besides, the monitor won't work at a higher resolution than it is designed for :)
<oklopol> i'm actually drawing an eer model kinda thing, so if there's a nice tool for that, i'd prefer that, ofc.
<edju> danand_, I'll give it a shot.  Thanks a lot.
<mooseman089> hey
<silent> arbir, if you don't want to squint, get a monitor with a lower pixel density
<arbir> silent: when i boot with windows ( my default OS for my office work)... i have set things to display very well
<danand_> edju - np
<nucco> arbir: i guess you gotta live with that. and file a bug :(
<mooseman089> has anybody gotten the bacula tray monitor to work on ubuntu?
<arbir> silent: :-( then my laptop independence is lot
<jrib> oklopol: http://docs.gimp.org/en/gimp-using-rectangular.html
<gidean> Anyone have any luck using an old PPC mac as a print/file server?  That is, can os X play nice with gutsy?
<nucco> silent: higher pixel densities mean *super sharp* fonts and pictures... better than the crap called HDTV
<silent> arbir, you can try different themes
<Visinoni> I am setting up a mail account on evolution mail client and I can't figure out how to make it "leave a copy of the email on the server"
<arbir> silent: i am running a diff theme
<vrkhans> can any one help me my firefox is not running
<arbir> nucco: i agree with you nucco about the HDTV crap
<vrkhans> i dont know what is the problem
<nucco> vrkhans: if it crashes on boot, its probably your flash plugin causing it... or some other crazy extension
<ghfreak51> dude my interwebs is all fucked up
<Enissay> i cant access to my exernal hard disk.... but i can access as root... and when i try to copy a file from there it says that the file doesn't exist!!!!! any help...
<arbir> nucco: silent: once you run on 1920 x 1200.. you wont want to come down even a notch lower
<silent> nucco, on a 17 inch monitor, high pixel density is lost on me
<danand_> edju - _should_ be ok dependancy wise - most packages should work with alsa-base greater than some version - switching up shouldn't cause a problem, switching down might :)
<nucco> vrkhans: i love epiphany
<Sup3rDup3r> lol
<Sup3rDup3r> what's wrong with the interweb?
<ghfreak51> i have no idera
<U1337> WELL WELL WELL THXS 4 THE HELP BUT ILL STICK WITH WINDOWS   i am the type of person that justs clicks and its done                  ubuntu doesnt offer that                 but thxs
<nucco> silent: on a bigger screen, 1920 isn't so "high pixel density"
<silent> if my face was like 4" away from the screen, I'd probly think it was great
<jeffMASTERflex> vrkhans: run firefox from cli and see what the errors it's spitting out
<prince_jammys> ciao ciao
<Mad_Gouki> u1337, yes it does, you just have tyo know where to click
<arbir> 17 inch is a huge screen
<oklopol> jrib: that's fairly ugly
<weeman13221> nucco: ran in in vt and it still said i needed to exit xserver
<arbir> fonts are fine now
<silent> arbir, massive.
<arbir> i dont need to squint
<oklopol> jrib: can you actually draw shapes in xpaint or gpaint?
<nucco> weeman13221: x is still running as long as gdm is active. that's why i said reboot, then choose recovery mode at the grub prompt
<jrib> oklopol: I have no idea
<oklopol> i'll dl then
<nucco> arbir: 17" isn't huge :)) that's what i got.
<weeman13221> nucco: k ill try that
<oklopol> thanks anyways
<dduong> weeman13221:  or once you do a ctrl-alt-f1, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<arbir> nucco: 17 for a laptop is humongous
<jrib> U1337: that means you did not bother to read what I sent you.  You install Java by clicking and then it's done.  Easier than windows in my opinion
<nucco> arbir: my laptop is 17".
<arbir> nucco: another prob ihave is.. i cannot tell my current application window in the task bar.. the colours are so similar
<IndyGunFreak> U1337: so what is your problem now
<nucco> arbir: that was all too obvious in the screenshot. you have poor eyesight?
<Visinoni> anybody know how to make evolution mail client leave a copy of email on the server
<arbir> nucco: no no i dont have poor eyesight.. but i am a little weak on colours
<Visinoni> so I can still check my mail at work
<Mad_Gouki> trying to install the java sdk and all that or just the browser plugin?
<U1337> just trying to install stuff to hear music on lik e myspace or youtube         adobe and java
<Mad_Gouki> ah, browser plugin
<nucco> arbir: there are themes out there that colour the active app. check www.gnome-look.org
<vrkhans> nucco , what should i do
<arbir> nucco: let me check
<Mad_Gouki> which distro did you grab, was it the x86 or the 64 bit one?
<silverblade> ah this is pretty darn cool, im installing Ubuntu on someones PC from half way across the country lol
<Mad_Gouki> :D
<IndyGunFreak> U1337: ok, then you need to install flash
<arbir> nucco: am i looking for gdm themes on that page ?
<nucco> vrkhans: the flash drive. mmmm... you might need to format it again. sadly, its easier to do on windows :( but if you don't mind the terminal, you can do it
<nucco> arbir: GTK/Metacity
<foo> hm, I run compiz --replace in xfce and it says: Checking for Xgl: not present, No whitelisted driver found, aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity ... any ideas?
<nucco> arbir: gdm is the login screen
<nucco> foo: you use an ATI card.
<Heth> hi, any idea how to put no WXGA laptop a widescreen resolution? I need 1280x800 but I get 1024x768
<U1337> wow yea.......i am trying to thats the problem i am just sooo use to windows and ubuntu aint a damn thing close to windows as u may know
<foo> nucco: Good observation. Any useful ideas? :)
<nucco> foo: modern ATI cards don't support desktop effects on the default Gutsy.
<makavel8> anyone here use songbird?
<nucco> foo: if you must, you gotta install xserver-xgl
<arbir> nucco: let me take a look
<jeffMASTERflex> Heth: do you have the appropriate drivers for your video card installed? what vido card do you have?
<IndyGunFreak> U1337: its not like windows, thats why smart people like it, and if you'd follow the instructions you've been sent, you'd have it working in a few minutes
<dduong> U1337:  I understand the frustration, but it takes a bit of time and patience :)  I should know, I've used windows since 3.1 :P
<foo> nucco: eh, I was just running compiz fine. I updated video card drivers to latest, and told envy to remove some stuff... and it broke.
<Heth> jeffMASTERflex: I got ATI Xpress 1270
<U1337> lol wow yea there was life before xp?!?!?!? lol
<nucco> foo: then probably you're not using the right drivers...
<Mad_Gouki> U1337: it's just like anything else, you learn it and then it makes sense, I started using ubuntu and linux a month ago, and I am getting better with it every day
<danand_> U1337 - stick with it - it'll all be worth it in the end
<IndyGunFreak> U1337: maybe you should use 32bit Ubuntu, it might be a bit easier for you.
<makavel8> trying to find a music player that'll allow us to browse through album covers, any recommendations?
<U1337> but i have a 64bit amd
<jeffMASTERflex> Heth: try using the restricted driver manager to install the appropriate drivers for your video card
<prince_jammys> look at all the attention you get for threatening to go back to win
<nucco> foo: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | Driver
<osi>  /server irc.fansub-irc.org
<Heth> jeffMASTERflex, thanks, I'll try
<IndyGunFreak> U1337: ?.. and?.. i have a porsche, but i don't ever drive it 150mph
<danand_> prince_jammys - lol - "don't go back"
<Mad_Gouki> u1337: yes, if you aren't using the x86 ubuntu you will face all sorts of problems... I have 64 bit amd as well, and I had nothing but problems with the 64x distro... trust me, it's so much easier witht he x86 distro
<prince_jammys> danand_: can't stand that threat
<dduong> U1137:  follow this tutorial.  It worked for me:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<IndyGunFreak> Mad_Gouki: i told him that a while ago, but he refuses to listen
<danand_> prince_jammys - :D - just like a suicide note!
<holzstock> Hi! Somebody here with TeX/LaTeX familiar?
<foo> nucco: fglrxinfo says OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. / OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X800 GTO OpenGL version string: 2.1.7281 Release . .which is the lasest drivers
<Mad_Gouki> IndyGunFreak: it's ok, I didn't either :p  until I wanted to use anything
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<prince_jammys> prince_jammys: passive aggression
<dduong> U1337:  Follow this tutorial, it worked for me.  I also use 64bit Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<Mad_Gouki> which was yesterday
<prince_jammys> talking to myself here
<prince_jammys> danand_: passive aggression
<nucco> foo: if you're using fglrx, then you gotta install xgl
<gnoshi> Hi all. Is there a way to list the compile settings used by a package? I need to have apache 2.0.x and php 4.x on Ubuntu 7.10. I am happy to compile both Apache and PHP, but would like to keep close to the default config as possible, so want to get the ./configure settings used for ubuntu's own compile (of Apache 2.2, which seems to be the only 2-series available)
<U1337> sooo should i download the x86?                                    why not go 150mph  only live once
<nucco> holzstock: www.latex-project.org has some good documentation on latex... is the best i can offer
<dduong> U1337:  Forgot to mention that the link I gave you only installs flash in 64bit ubuntu
<Heth> jeffMASTERflex: is there any other way, because wireless is not yet working:)
<holzstock> thx, I've already searched the web, but I'll take a look there.
<nucco> foo: actually the latest fglrx claim to support compiz, but... er, i'm not sure how stable they are.
<Mad_Gouki> u1337: it's not that much faster, it is not noticeable faster, and the problems associated with getting some stuff to work in the 64x is not worth it for a beginner.  I just reinstalled the x86 distro from the 64 bit yesterday for the first time, and already it is less of a headache.
<IndyGunFreak> U1337: you clearly missed the point of that, but yes, i woudl download x86 if i were you
<foo> nucco: I was just running it fine before I upgraded my video card driver. Something else is wrong, hm, don't have composite in xorg.org
<NBrepresent> hi..
<nucco> foo: its possible you were using the opensource drivers before you updated. is that a discrete card, or an onboard chipset?
<IndyGunFreak> Mad_Gouki: people always say i'm crazy when i say that.. glad to hear someone else say it, i didn't see any speed differences, etc, from 32bit to 64bit.. at least nothing noticeable.
<NBrepresent> i have my dialup connection working well, using wvdial ... the issue is that the network monitor applet doesn't "know" that i'm connected... as i'm setting this computer up for my mum, I don't want it to confuse her
<nucco> IndyGunFreak: in a few years, there will be differences. most apps are still 32-bit centric.
<foo> nucco: discrete, not possible. I am missing composite in my xorg.conf, hm
<IndyGunFreak> nucco: of course in a few years there will be, but its not ready yet, in my opinion
<nucco> foo: sorry, what did you say your card was ?
<nucco> IndyGunFreak: that's why i bought a 32 bit machine, and still recommend 32 bit machines.
<foo> nucco: np, ATI X800GTO
<IndyGunFreak> nucco: for now, of course.. and thats my way of thinking also.
<nucco> foo: x800, should be supported by the opensource drivers.
<Mad_Gouki> I got a 64 bit because it was the cheapest thing I could find in laptops
<nucco> foo: if you wish, you can switch back to them. just change the "fglrx" in your xorg.conf back to "ati"
<foo> nucco: what is better, open source or proprietary? I just got proprietary working
<foo> nucco: eg. installed, now need to get compiz
<gnoshi> nucco: I thought 64 vs 32 was pretty much irrelevant - you could run 32bit OS on either.
<foo> ah
<IndyGunFreak> Mad_Gouki: well, 1 laptop and 1 PC is 64bit, but i run 32bit on everything
<Mad_Gouki> foo: proprietary, if its video drivers
<foo> Mad_Gouki: thanks
<nucco> foo: i can't tell, proprietary should give better 3d support, but with proprietary, you gotta install xserver-xgl for 3d effects.
<Mad_Gouki> foo: but if you aren't playing video games the open source ones are less of a headache
<nucco> foo, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<foo> Mad_Gouki: how so?
<nucco> foo: usually the open source drivers are more stable.
<foo> nucco: I didn't have xgl and had compiz working before I upgraded my other driver.
<foo> nucco: I see
<Mad_Gouki> foo: i dunno, i just never had any luck with the ati drivers
 * IBEGONE is away ->  <- Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
<nucco> foo: but before you let envy do its thing, you were using the open source drivers, which probably support compiz
<foo> Mad_Gouki: hm, tahnks
 * J0nathanX is away ->  <- Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * J0nathanX is away ->  <- Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
<foo> J0nathanX: Please turn that off.
<Mad_Gouki> foo: that's why I keep vista installed, for gaming
<FourX4Luvn> Mad_Gouki: How is Vista's compatability mode?  For pre-Vista games
<Pricey> !offtopic | FourX4Luvn
<ubotu> FourX4Luvn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<leeping2008> Hi there; I'm looking for a program that will overwrite all the free space in a given filesystem with zeros.  Is this possible?  I want the free space in my filesystem to be filled with zeros.. I've been using the command "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda" from the LiveCD before I install.  There should be a better way, though!
<Mad_Gouki> i dunno fourxlovn
<nucco> foo: so, go install xserver-xgl, logout, and log back in, or switch back to opensource drivers
<biouser> where can I find an IRC for R?
<Andeh> Hi. Does anyone here use Virtualbox?
 * nonix4 ponders what R is...
<nucco> leeping2008: that's one strange request :)
<nonix4> leeping2008: shred
<FourX4Luvn> leeping2008: 'sudo apt-get install wipe' 'man wipe'
<uni_6910> could somebody be uber cool and browse to "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/thai" on their ubuntu system and send me their Purisa.ttf, or link me to a super secret download location that has a dl rate greater then 5 kbps
<Mad_Gouki> leeping2008: if you figure it out, run some benchmarks for me ;)
<leeping2008> wow, so many good references.  Thanks a lot :)
<cdsboy> anyone have time to try and help me with my acer aspire 5050 woes?
<Flannel> leeping2008: Check out shred for the future.  (it'll securely delete things, but it wont do it on "all my freespace", it will however do "my whole drive")
<leeping2008> Flannel: Haha, I'm actually not trying to securely delete things.
<nucco> cdsboy: ask, don't ask to ask :)
<leeping2008> I'm sending a hard drive image over the network with netcat, and since it's a 250GB HD with most of the space free, I want to overwrite all the free space with zeros before I send it
<Mad_Gouki> cdsboy: i have an extensa 5420 by acer, what do you need help with, they are probably similar
 * leeping2008 is cloning systems
<nonix4> leeping2008: well shred has an option for just zeroing
<cdsboy> nucco: i'll keep that in mind
<nucco> cdsboy: so ask away, over 1200 folks in here
<IndyGunFreak> uni_6910: you need the whole folder?
<cdsboy> Mad_Gouki: i'm having issues with my battery meter and sleep/hibernation/suspend
<uni_6910> no just Purisa.ttf IndyGunFreak
<uni_6910> i cant find it on google with a dl speed greater then 5 kbps
<IndyGunFreak> uni_6910: lol, well its not that big of a file.
<IndyGunFreak> uni_6910: where should i send it?
<Pricey> uni_6910, use apt-file to find out what package it belongs to, then get it off of packages.ubuntu.com
<nucco> cdsboy: err, what exactly are the issues? and what version of ubuntu?
<uni_6910> yeah well ill shoot myself if i have to wait 16 mins for a font to dl
<peleg> !find adduser
<ubotu> Found: adduser, adduser-ng, adduser-ng-doc, adduser-ng-doc-devel, adduser-plugin-bkdinit (and 7 others)
<peleg> !adduser
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<talisein> Hi, my system is not creating the /dev/sdc1 device on boot. I have used both gparted and fdisk to create this partition on sdc, but it always disappears on reboot. Using fdisk to read the partition table after reboot insists that it is there, and will then create the device nodes.
<shuman> can anyone please tell me how are multimedia keys mapped in ubuntu? I'm curious how it's done...
<nucco> uni_6910: with a camera ;)
<uni_6910> upload it to rapidshare or a similar service and give me the link IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> never used rapidshare..
<cdsboy> nucco: my batter meter always shows that i am plugged into the wall. Sleep/Hibernation/suspend all crash when i attempt to do that. I'm on 7.10 Gutsy
<Sidney> qual o canal brasil?
<leeping2008> nonix4: The manpage for shred is a little confusing.  I don't think there's an option to explicitly "shred' the free space
<Sidney> ubuntu brasil
<uni_6910> its simple IndyGunFreak
<Pricey> !br | Sidney
<ubotu> Sidney: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<arbir> nucco: do i have to restart X after i change my theme ?
<nucco> cdsboy: your battery status, will probably be fixed by a newer kernel (or acpi tools)
<leeping2008> nonix4: I have to go.  I'll look into it more, though :) thanks
<Nomado> http://www.OsLutadores.com/?id=30953
<nucco> arbir: nope.
<Mad_Gouki> uni_6610: where is the file located, ill up it to mediafire or something
<Nomado> ops
<oshi> shouldn't have to arbir
<Nomado> sorry, wrong window
<IndyGunFreak> uni_6910:  http://rs102l3.rapidshare.com/cgi-bin/upload.cgi?rsuploadid=41730050361801743
<Nomado> where can I download ubuntu?
<Mad_Gouki> ubuntu.com
<nucco> cdsboy: as for hibernate etc, depends on the loaded drivers. some drivers have issues that prevent those things.
<Pelo> Nomado, www.ubuntu.com or your favorite torrent site
<uni_6910> "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/thai" Mad_Gouki
<arbir> nucco : oshi: well then my task bar is not changing as described in that theme , nor are the buttons.. window title bars and controls have changed
<uni_6910> that was the wrong link IndyGunFreak
<Nomado> oh duh
<nonix4> leeping2008: well at least one version it had - that basically created a file sized at the remaining free space & shredded that (w/ -n 0 you get zero pattern overwrites)
<IndyGunFreak> uni_6910: its the one i copy/pasted
<oshi> arbir: you mean the gnome panel isn't changing?
<cdsboy> nucco: i have the latest kernel in the repository, where would i go to get a newer one? And would that be a good diea?
<TheZealot> Does anyone know a good chat that might have people in it who know about CompTia Certifications. My job is requiring me to take some and I have some questions
<usr13> Download Ubuntu:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<IndyGunFreak> uni_6910: http://rapidshare.com/files/92738598/Purisa.ttf.html
<nucco> cdsboy: when i got my laptop, i had to wait until kernel 2.6.20 for the battery stuff to work
<nucco> cdsboy: its not so easy to install a new kernel.
<foo> I'm in ubuntu, I og to system > preferences > appearance > visual effects > extra and I get "This composite extension is nto available" - any ideas?
<Pelo> TheZealot, google might help
<nomaS> somebody know, why it freeze when i boot with cd live ? on a compaq presario 700 , with cd 7.10
<arbir> oshi: what do you mean by panel.... there are two bars.. one on top and one on the bottom
<nucco> cdsboy: my opinion, battery status is a minor annoyance, best to wait for newer versions of ubuntu to fix it.
<Pelo> foo, what video card ?
<oshi> that's the gnome panel
<arbir> oshi: neither of them are changing according to the new theme
<uni_6910> thank you IndyGunFreak
<Mad_Gouki> uni 6910: u get it?
<nucco> arbir: you just have to search until you find a theme that does what you want.
<uni_6910> yes Mad_Gouki, thanks
<foo> Pelo: X800GTO, ATI
<oshi> arbir: that's the gnome panel.  Try this, right click the panel, click on properties, then click the background tab
<oshi> arbir: then click use system theme
<nucco> foo: it might be useful to add "Option "Composite" True" to xorg.conf
<Newbuntu2> can anyone help me with VNC? If I try to open synaptic manager, or wait a few minutes, it freezes my linux box...
<nucco> foo: but i suspect xgl is what you need.
<Pelo> foo,  check in menu > system> admin > restricted drivers , make sure you have the proper drivers installed for your video card, that might make visual effects available
<arbir> oshi: system theme is checked by default
<nomaS> somebody know, why it freeze when i boot with cd live ? on a compaq presario 700 , with cd 7.10
<oshi> arbir: if that's already checked then the theme you chose probably didn't come with a gnome panel decoration
<foo> nucco: tried, no luck
<ubuntu_> how do I mount my usb stick on ubuntu-livecd ?
<nucco> foo. install xgl.
<Mad_Gouki> foo: the composite line is like "composite" "0" set the 0 to 1
<joanki> can anyone tell me how i know if a file is a binary stream or if it is a text stream?
<Pelo> ubuntu_, just plug it in
<danand_> ubuntu_ - just plug it in
<nucco> foo: i've got an ati x1600, that's the only thing that works.
<Pelo> ubuntu_,  it should mount to the desktop
<nickrud> joanki:  file <file>
<ubuntu_> Pelo,its already plugged in.. but i dont see anything?
<oshi> arbir: try http://www.gnome-look.org for themes that come with panel decorations
<foo> nucco: I appreciate the help, but you're not listening. I had this working working prior to updating video card driver. It's something else.
<arbir> oshi: i am using this theme from the website suggested by nucco
<arbir> oshi: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Xenon+Human?content=73312
<foo> Mad_Gouki: I do that, and then I get "Special effects not available" or something
<joanki> nickrud, i'm sorry,b ut what dose that mean?
<Pelo> ubuntu_, hmmm,  open gparted see if it is recognises
<Pelo> d
<Mad_Gouki> foo: you need the xserver-xgl or whatever its called
<Pelo> brb
<nucco> foo: i understand you. it was working before, because you were using the driver "ati", but right now, you are using "fglrx" and with fglrx, you have to use xgl
<Sup3rDup3r> I'm out
<oshi> arbir: some themes just color the panel, not decorate it.  You have to search around to find oen that decorates it
<nucco> else, revert back to "ati"
<nickrud> joanki: in a terminal, type   file /path/to/file/you/are/interested/in , it will tell you what the file is
<foo> nucco: I wasn't using ati before, I was using fglrx. Actually, I wonder if envy installed xgl and I didn't know.
 * foo checks apt logs
<nucco> arbir: ah, xenon, i don't think xenon colours the active  taskbar item
<arbir> oshi: this theme is supposed to change your panels
<oshi> hmmm...one sec
<joanki> thanks much
<nucco> foo, just install xgl and see if it solves your problem.
<joanki> nickrud, thanks
<ubuntu_> Pelo, hmm i see a few units theres one /dev/hdc1 ntfs size 25 MB but my stick is 2GB ?
<joanki> can anyone tell me the best way to find out how many bytes have been read from a text file?
<nucco> arbir: i don't think so. i have it,
<Mad_Gouki> just do sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<Pelo> ubuntu_, what filesystem is your usb stick ?
<nickrud> ubuntu_: Pelo stepped out for a sec
<arbir> alright nucco: let me look for something else
<WorkingOnWise> what would cause glx to not be available? Nvidia geforce 6100, 169.09 drivers
<Pelo> nickrud,  thanks I am back , I just needed to put washing in the dryer
<nucco> ubuntu_: your flash drive can't be /dev/hdc1
<Flannel> joanki: How many bytes have been... read?
<oshi> arbir: ok, try this, extract the tar file that the theme came in, make note of the panel images, then manually point the panel at them.
<joanki> yes my program will read inputs from files
<joanki> Flannel
<arbir> oshi: right... i can do that.. let me try
<joanki> i want for my program to know how many bytes have been read at each pop
<Flannel> joanki: You'll use whatever your programming language provides then
<ubuntu_> nucco, hmm the next is hdc2 file system ext3, that cant be right either
<joanki> ftell would work for a binary file
<joanki> what woudl work for a text file?
<ubuntu_> nucco, so it didnt pick up my usb stick?
<foo> nucco: what does xgl do differently?
<nucco> ubuntu_: a usb stick will probably be /dev/sda or /dev/sdb or something
<ubuntu_> nucco, i dont have any sda or sdb, so its not detected i guess?
<vrkhans> i couldnt able to run firefox, error msg its already running
<vrkhans> i dont know what to do.
<joanki> nickrud, any idea what syntax i would use in my C program to find out how many bytes of a text file have been read in from my program?
<nucco> foo: xgl is another xserver that allows drivers that don't natively support composite to work, probably emulating it in software
<Flannel> joanki: It depends entirely on what you're doing and how youre reading.  If you're reading them line by line (as opposed to fget), you'll just have to keep track yourself.
<nucco> ubuntu_: its a usb stick?
<Pelo> vrkhans, open the system monitor , kill all the firefox-bin processes you see
<nickrud> joakim-: I haven't done a lick of c programming since 89, so not anymore
<ubuntu_> nucco, its a usb card reader for sd cards
<IamReck> The default application that Ubuntu 7.10 uses for the Networking on your panel is gone.  How do I get it back?
<joanki> Flannel, i'm using fgets
<foo> nucco: I see, eh, that worked. I don't fully understand this, but I've been screwing around with this for a dozen hours and I have other things to do. Sorry for the attitude, linux hasn't upset me this much in a while. thanks
<vrkhans> Pelo there isnt any which i can find i did ps x
<nucco> ubuntu_: if the card reader is supported, then you won't see it until you slot a card in it
<vrkhans> and in the list i dont see any firefox
<oshi> Anyone know where I can find drivers for an ATI TV Wonder 600?  I've already checked the ati site
<Pelo> vrkhans, restart the comp , easiest solution
<ubuntu_> nucco, my sd is already inserted
<oshi> it's a usb tv tuner btw
<nucco> ubuntu_: if you put a card, and it doesn't work,then the card reader needs drivers
<Flannel> joanki: then just look to see where your file pointer is.  They can help you more in ##C, this isn't really the place (if ##C fails you, come ask in #ubuntu-offtopic)
<vrkhans> i did that too.
<joanki> oops
<klownish> vrkhans: terminal ->killall firefox
<joanki> i'm in the wrong room thanks Flannel
<ubuntu_> nucco oh okay thanks for your help
<nucco> foo: it just confirms that you were using "ati" before :)
<vrkhans> its didnt work out
<ubuntu_> Pelo, same to you
<vrkhans> killall is a command
<nucco> ubuntu_: do "lsusb" on a terminal and tell me
<danand_> vrkhans - in a terminal type kill -9 $(pidof firefox-bin)
<klownish> yeah it is.
<Boglizk> New icons dont show up on the desktop (but they do in terminal). How do i fix that?
<IamReck> The default application that Ubuntu 7.10 uses for the Networking on your panel is gone.  How do I get it back?  Other then reinstalling Ubuntu.
<nickrud> IamReck: alt-f2 , nm-applet   should get it back
<amenado> IamReck-> that is just a front end, the config file is still in /etc/network/interfaces
<foo> nucco: I checked the working xorg.conf I had before... and it didn't have ati in ther e:/
<vrkhans> danand thanks it is working now,
<gnoshi> Sorry to repeat question but: Is there a way to get the list of parameters passed to the ./configure script used in an ubuntu standard package?
<IamReck> nickrud, didn't work
<danand_> vrkhans - np :)
<IamReck> amenado, no idea what your talking about
<amenado> gnoshi-> cat /boot/config-`uname -r`
<nucco> foo: i thnk that ati's drivers xxx.42 claimed to support composite, hence didn't need xgl
<vrkhans> danand how did you find that
<jorex> I don't have any sound on Conexant HDA (for AMD) on an HP laptop. Researched this for a good couple days anyone have a suggestion?
<foo> nucco: ohhh
<nickrud> IamReck:   ps -A | grep -i networkmanager , does NetworkManager come back?
<IamReck> no
<amenado> IamReck which part of what I said you dont understand? front end? it means what the users see..
<nucco> foo: i don't know, maybe the envy install process blacklisted the fglrx driver. it might have been possible to still get it to work without xgl, but i'm not too versed in that turf
<erat123> does anyone know a bash command to bring up add/remove software in ubuntu?
<foo> nucco: no wories, it's working, thanks
<nickrud> IamReck: then type   sudo NetworkManager   in a terminal
<nickrud> IamReck: caps matter here
<IamReck> amenado, oh okay, well there was an icon with which I could see my wireless networks available to me and choose one, or choose a wired.
<nucco> erat123: usually, a script won't want a gui :)
<gnoshi> amenado: sorry, I actually mean a specific deb package - e.g. the standard apache2 package for ubuntu 7.10.
<nucco> IamReck: this might help: http://traversingmind.blogspot.com/2007/06/network-manager.html
<biouser> what is the IRC for r-statistical package?
<erat123> nucco: just trying it w/ xming on my putty window.. so i can edit from my windows box
<danand_> vrkhans - kill -9 is a command to send a signal to a process to quit. On *nix systems all processes have a process ID - you can see these with the ps command. the command pidof simply gives the process id of the program name supplied to it .... put all that together and you can kill just about anything :)
<dmb> whats the best way of installing kde that doesn't switch your computer to use kde by default?
<Starnestommy> biouser: they might not have an irc channel
<nucco> erat123: to install software form the terminal, use "apt-get install package_name"
<oklopol> jrib: xpaint is the buggiest program i've ever seen :D
<oklopol> just fyi
<erat123> nucco: but i want to see the add/remove software
<nickrud> dmb: install kubuntu-desktop, but when you log in select gnome under options->sessions
<amenado> gnoshi-> you have to decompress the .deb file with cpio and look around it, not sure if it is there
<IamReck> nucco, after I do that thing in the link, do I need to restart X?
<nucco> erat123: from windows? i doubt if that's possible, unless u use vnc
<gnoshi> amenado: cheers, I'll have a look
<nucco> IamReck: not sure... perhaps just log out and log back in...
<IamReck> k brbr
<jrib> oklopol: haha
<erat123> nucco: i can see all of my windows using xming, i just need to know the name of the add/remove one.
<Pelo> erat123, try gnome-app-install or gnome-app-insta
<erat123> Pelo: thanks!
<oshi> Does anyone know the command to load the gtk theme window borders?  opposite of emerald --replace
<foo> Ok, weird problem that I still seem to be encountering. In compiz, if I switch workspaces to the right with firefox in focus on the workspace I am switching to... it lags. If I have an xterm in front of firefox and in focus on the workspace when I switch to it, it's smooth. This is weird, any ideas?
<erat123> Pelo: gnome-app-install worked! thanks!
<_Oz_> Hello, Ubuntu friends!
<credible> oshi: gtk-window-decorator --replace
<nucco> erat123: software-config-gtk
<oshi> thanks credible
<Pelo> oshi, metacity --replace ?
<IamReck> nucco, still not there
<nucco> erat123: sorry, software-properties-gtk
<oshi> naw Pelo, credible got what I needed
<nickrud> IamReck: sudo NetworkManager &
<_Oz_> Is the captain in today?
<nucco> erat123: err. wrong
<IamReck> [1] 4536
<IamReck> nucco, Displayed '[1] 4536'
<erat123> nucco: sweet, i didnt know the software-properties one
<nickrud> IamReck: you should see the applet; if not   alt-f2  nm-applet
<_Oz_> n i c k r u d
<mrdigital> its possible to REALVNC into windows or linux using iphone
<nucco> erat123: gnome-app-install
<_Oz_> You helped me with that gnome login problem the other night.
<_Oz_> Thanks!
<arbir> nucco: when i apply this theme, says, file format is invalid --->  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Complete+Vista+Aero+theme+%28automated%29?content=72318
<_Oz_> (My nick was "SnurgleWozzle" at that time.)
<nickrud> _Oz_: you're welcome
<nucco> IamReck: i don't quite uderstand you
<IamReck> nickrud, when I do that, it says could not open location
 * nickrud remembers hiding while Surglenozzle was dancing
<oklopol> jrib: undo needs to be pressed about 5 times, after which it does a random amount of undos, when using the text tool, backspace rarely works. these are the main ones
<nucco> arbir: the file extension is probably not correct
<erat123> nucco: gnome-app-install works perfect
<fera> boa noite amigos
<chris062689> Hola.
<erat123> thanks for the help guys!
<chris062689> Burrito.
<arbir> nucco: alright
<nucco> arbir: try switching it between "tar.gz" and "tar.bz2" see if it works
<IamReck> nucco, when I ran that command it displayed
<IamReck> nucco, Displayed '[1] 4536'
 * Pelo hands nickrud  a pair of glasses with a fake nose and musctash
<dmb> nickrud: i don't want kdm to replace gdm
<arbir> nucco: is trying now.....
<nucco> IamReck: ran which command
<nickrud> IamReck: hm, when I said alt-f2 , did you press or type it?
 * nucco scratches head
<IamReck> pressed
<IamReck> for "Run Application"
<nickrud> dmb: after you install the desktop, run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm , you will be able to select gdm as the login screen
<nickrud> IamReck: and you're sure you typed   nm-applet  as the command?
<IamReck> yes
<nucco> IamReck: try loging in as a different user, do you see the network-manager applet in that user's account?
<IamReck> k
<nickrud> IamReck: in a terminal,  type   which nm-applet (or try nucco's new user idea)
<danand_> dmb - think you can also set gdm as default by adding /usr/sbin/gdm to /etc/X11/default-display-manager file
<dmb> yes
<nucco> nickrud: Iamwreck is probably switching user, the old fashioned way :)
<nickrud> !usplash | dmb (and do this if you prefer ubuntu splash over kubuntu slpash)
<ubotu> dmb (and do this if you prefer ubuntu splash over kubuntu slpash): To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<dmb> is there anything else i should be worrying about?
<arbir> nucco: i think something is wrong. nothing works
<nickrud> nucco: hey, it's a good test
<arbir> nucco: i extrated the bz2 and recompressed as gz, still it says, file format is invalid
<klownish> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<arbir> nucco: i think its time to drop this theme.....
<nucco> nickrud: i meant, he forgot that he could "switch user" without loging out
<nucco> arbir: good idea
<nucco> arbir: there are some on http://art.gnome.org too
<abussuhail> I need just now how many Pages and the size of all pages on the memory and the complete informations about the core map entry
<nickrud> nucco: probably never knew he could.
<abussuhail> any tool that realise that?
<abussuhail> or a reference on proc?
<fera> good night everydody
<nucco> nickrud: yeah. LOL
<lusepuster> Hi, I have a strange problem..  It seems when my box tries to suspend to RAM, it messes up my swap partition which seems to lose its formatting
<gyver> any good programs for ubuntu
<nucco> gyver: LOL
<nickrud> gyver: what do you want to do?
<IamReck> nucco, didn't work
<IamReck> I am on a different user and it is not here
<Pelo> abussuhail, try top,  man top for all the options it is pretty complete
<nucco> IamReck: didn't see the applet eh?
<Gendolookin> whats up everyone?
<IamReck> nope.
<gyver> first person shooters
<Pelo> Gendolookin, our blood pressure
<Gendolookin> HAHA
<Gendolookin> why?
<IamReck> gargh where is it?  lol.  It was there. and network moniter sucks
<gyver> funny/cool vids
<nucco> IamReck: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<nickrud> gyver: alien-arena is popular I hear
<Pelo> Gendolookin, just sit here for a few hours and try to answer all of the questions,  you'll figure it out
<[chr0n0s]> gyver, install alien arena, counter strike over wine,
<Gendolookin> gotta love the RUSH Of newbies
<Gendolookin> hey i was one too;)
<nucco> gyver: miro is a nice prog too
<Gendolookin> so i can't hate too much LOL
<Pelo> no hate in this channel,  just very tough love
<Gendolookin> how well does CS run in Wine, i tried Day of Defeat, and it didn't run at all LOL
<nucco> nickrud: alien-arena is actually quite cool :)
<[chr0n0s]> should call linus here sometime :P
<oshi> credible: can you tell me where to place gtk-window-decorator --replace so that it works at boot?  I tried the command line in the advanced desktop effects window but it didn't work
<IamReck> nucco i gotta switch accounts.  when I log back on type out that command for me again
<[chr0n0s]> Gendolookin, works pefectly here in cedega
<Gendolookin> cedega
<Gendolookin> doesn't that cost money though?
<credible> oshi: unfortunately, ubuntu starts a decorator before compiz has a chance to so that line is never executed
<credible> oshi: you can put USE_EMERALD=no in ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager or you can uninstall emerald
<[chr0n0s]> Gendolookin, i am not sure.. ppl say it's free from CVS
<Pelo> Gendolookin, the latest wine 0.9.55 is suppose to run cs2 rather well
<Gendolookin> hmm
<IamReck> nucco, what was that command again?
<Gendolookin> i'm gonna have to check it out then
<oshi> credible, I'll try that thanks
<nucco> IamReck: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<Gendolookin> i have to REDOWNLOAD day of Defeat
<Gendolookin> cuz when i updated to gutsy i lost EVERYTHING
<Gendolookin> had to do a clean install
<nickrud> Gendolookin: seems like it was your day
<Gendolookin> you know it
<[chr0n0s]> make a /home and /data and never delete them :)
<nickrud> !nickspam > Johanna
<Gendolookin> i'm actaully getting my Linux+
<Gendolookin> dunno what that will do for me
<Gendolookin> but i'm doing it anyway LOL
<[chr0n0s]> Linux+ /
<[chr0n0s]> ?
<Johanna> ?
<Gendolookin> certification
<nickrud> !enter > Gendolookin
<nucco> IamReck: keep me posted
<[chr0n0s]> oh.. nice
<nickrud> Johanna: trying to keep down the scrolling here, it's busy
<magnetron> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IamReck> not seeing it
<Gendolookin> this chat room is NUTZ!!!
<Johanna> nickrud, ok, I won't do it again..
<gyver> thanks guys i've got to vacate
<nucco> IamReck: did you run that command?
<IamReck> yea
<IamReck> and it installed and everything
<isareve> koi
<Gendolookin> wow, there are 1213 people in here
<nucco> IamReck: what did it tell you?
<isareve> je reprend rien ça
<Dr_willis> Gendolookin,  this is a slow day.
<isareve> je doit te laisse ciao
<magnetron> !fr | isareve
<ubotu> isareve: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nickrud> !fr | isareve
<IamReck> it is installed
<nucco> !fr
<IamReck> told me nothing
<nucco> IamReck: on a terminal? no output?
<IamReck> * oshi has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<IamReck> <nickrud> Johanna: trying to keep down the scrolling here, it's busy
<IamReck> <magnetron> !offtopic
<IamReck> <ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IamReck> <IamReck> not seeing it
<FloodBot1> IamReck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mar77i> hey what should i do - i'm writing a shell script in which i have to be root user. do i have to write sudo into the script?
<Lr5> Anything special in 8.04?
<IamReck> <Gendolookin> this chat room is NUTZ!!!
<nucco> IamReck: on a terminal, type "nm" then push TAB twice, tell me what you see
<nickrud> IamReck: be careful about what you paste
<Gendolookin> there are so many people in here LOL.......
<IamReck> nucco, now what?
<magnetron> !paste > IamReck
<IamReck> yea I know
<nucco> the output isn't much, just tell me what you saw
<IamReck> 20 bots have told me the paste thing
<Gendolookin> i'm gonna go cook me some japanese tv dinners LOL brb
<Dr_willis> mar77i,  thats the common way. Or require the script to be ran with sudo, which is  also done.
<IamReck> nm  | nmap  | nm-applet nmbd
<IamReck> and a few others
<nucco> IamReck: a-ha! you have network manager installed already
<nucco> IamReck: run nm-applet in that terminal
<nucco> see what it says.
<IamReck> I did
<IamReck> says nothign
<nucco> still not working?
<IamReck> no output
<IamReck> yea
<IamReck> not working
<oshi> credible: USE_EMERALD=no worked like a charm.  thanks much
<nucco> IamReck: you have your notification applet in there?
<IamReck> nucco, what?
<nucco> IamReck: sorry, that was some jargon. we gotta enable the root account and see if it works in there
<nucco> IamReck: wanna try?
<IamReck> I am on the Root account
<nucco> IamReck: LOl
<IamReck> actually I am not
<emet> anyone know where I can get a script that generates all the system stats sort oflike conky?
<IamReck> urgh forget it
<nucco> IamReck: use synaptic to re-install network manager
<IamReck> i gg
<IamReck> peace
<IamReck> thanks for your help
<IamReck> I will try that later
<Geoffrey2> hi all, what dev file contains the md5 headers?
<Aeonoris> I installed Ubuntu on a computer that has Windows (XP) on it, and I was testing out wine, eventually resulting in my computer freezing... Guess I shouldn't have been so reckless.  Anyway, after that I booted into XP using grub, and it (XP) said "repairing data archive"...
<HetaUma> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<HetaUma> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<_Oz_> Aenoris: let it run.  After you reboot the second time XP should be happy.
<Aeonoris> Now XP freezes after a short time and Ubuntu can only "see" all of one hard drive, and the others it says are empty and have 5.4 gigs left on them (they're 80 gig drives)
<_Oz_> Aenoris: do you have any USB devices connected?
<askand> suddenly i get no picture when watching videos, both in vlc and totem? what can be wrong?
<Aeonoris> Nope.
<_Oz_> Aenoris: try booting Windows XP into safe mode
<biouser> try #windows
<_Oz_> That too.
<Aeonoris> K, I'll try.
<yellowSubMar> I have a terribly annoying problem with my keyboard. I am using Ubuntu 7.10 for a while now, but recently my shift keys have not been working with certain characters. Some keys work with both shifts, others with one or the other, and still others with neither. I looked at keyboard preferences and the layout seems fine.
<Twintop> Aenoris: are the Windows partitions NTFS or FAT32?
<Aeonoris> Try #windows where?  the terminal?
<Aeonoris> NTFS
<yellowSubMar> I'm using a Saitek Eclipse II.
<Dr_willis> Aeonoris,  the #windows channel
<biouser> #R
<Dr_willis> # = the name of a channel
<Twintop> Aeonoris: Did you hibernate Windows before going in to Ubuntu?
<b_> anyone ever have phantom drive icons that you cant mount, open or delete?
<Aeonoris> Oh, right.  Twintop: No, should I have?
#ubuntu 2009-02-09
<nightrid3r> S4nD3r: might be an hybernation problem
<mrpockets> GYAHHH WAHT THE H!LLLL!!!
<Dartel> blizzle: TY
<S4nD3r> Is it possible to correct?
<Dartel> My bad
<S4nD3r> I'll turn off screensaver !!
<blizzle> Dartel, And yes, you can nominate where it installs to. Not sure you can run it "portably" if you install to USB, though.
<Dartel> I cn not wait to install this on a quad core system
<MrBC> Can gnome's desktop icon text be changed so that all the icons line up?
<Dartel> Well the USB is mounted so it SHOULD work like a hard drive, Yes?
<MrBC> Maybe a hint of a filename?
<blizzle> Dartel, GoogleEarth on quadcore? *laugh* It's running oon Wine, so you'll only be exploiting a single core afaik.
<blizzle> MrBC, Have you tried right clicking on the desktop?
<Dartel> Google earth has Linux versions
<MrBC> Yeah...
<MrBC> Some options are there...
<slusken> umm hi! anyone know how i disable my powermizer override options in xorg.conf? :P
<S4nD3r> im not using nvidia, its an Intel G985. How to change it?
<G-Blunted> So do you use Synaptic installer to install new kernels?
<MrBC> But not the options I'm looking for...
<blizzle> Dartel, No, GoogleEarth has Linux versions which are actually wine installations with the Windows version. *chuckle* You've been suckered.
<MrBC> If a filename is big, the whole filename is displayed under the icon.
<MrBC> I'm trying to get that to reduce without renaming.
<nightrid3r> Dartel: like corel did with coreldraw
<Dartel> LOL I have a S3 Virge M+ graphics chip
<mrpockets> I can't become root in my overall X session, can I?
<prahal_> Pyles17, I would try to upgrade (move old one out or /lib/firmware and install new one from http://intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads
<usser> mrpockets, you can but its not recommended
<Dartel> blizzle:  Oh did not know that
<mrpockets> usser, I know its not recommended, and I know this chan doesn't suggust even telling peopel how
<prahal_> as the config80211 is  by default configured for US this cannot be the issue
<blizzle> mrpockets, Login as root, you are root. Except by default root on ubuntu has no password set, so you'd need to address that first.
<prahal_> and the other side (what was in the daemon for ipw version) is now in the firmware
<isase> you can't login GUI as root without setting AllowRootLogin to true in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<mrpockets> blizzle, It says I cannot log in this way with the administrator when i try to log into the session as "root"
<isase> mrpockets: you have to edit, as root, /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<isase> search for the line that says "allowroot"
<Pyles17> prahal_: right. next computer i'm getting is going to have hardware that doesn't suck
<isase> and change "false" to "true" (without quotes, mind you)
<isase> then you have to restart gnome
<Pyles17> with linux
<mrpockets> isase, thanks
<Dartel> Some of this reminds me of my old Amiga days but its differant enough to slow my learning curve
<blizzle> mrpockets, You could just sudo apt-get install slim
<mrpockets> isase, need to reboot after editing said .conf?
<prahal_> Pyles17, well as it seems it not only sucks with linux .( it is hardcoded in hardware for the US when bought in the US .  And the firmware only vallidate this . This means that if one travels then boom no way to switch the regulatory settings
<isase> mrpockets: no, just restart gnome
<isase> *gdm
<Dartel> I will delete the Google earth files will be too much for system to run I think
<blizzle> mrpockets, gdm is a bit heavier, slim is a lighter login manager. Just a thought :)
<blizzle> Ah, he gone.
<prahal_> though I like Intel hardware next time I ll take a close look at what they are selling before buying
<Pyles17> prahal_: i saw that. ridiculous
<isase> mrpockets: as root ,run gdm-restart from command line
<todd> I was wondering if there is an easy way to "back up" user accounts (IE: there password and files)?
<mrpockets> This would be a whole lot easier if it just told me which goddamn machien it wants the password for
<Pollywog> hello, I upgraded a hardy system to Intrepid but the old image will not boot (file not found error) and the new image asks for a LUKS password and the old LUKS password does not work.  Is this a common upgrade problem with Intrepid?
<Dartel> WB mrpockets
<mrpockets> "localhost" isnt very specific when networking whathaveyou
<mrpockets> and its not the local host, because its not accepting the password
<isase> mrpockets: it wants the password for the machine the printer is connected to
<blizzle> Dartel, On your machine, it will be too heavy without doubt.
<mrpockets> isase, its a networked pritner over ethernet
<mrpockets> and it won't take the password for the server supporting it
<isase> mrpockets: what's server OS?
<mrpockets> win2k3
<isase> mrpockets: and hte printer is shared, right?
<isase> (jsut making sure)
<mrpockets> yeah
<mrpockets> 'heh
<skate2> anyone use znc? i dont get how to use it and cant find any good howto on it
<blizzle> mrpockets, user/pass for an account on the win2k3 box.
<and2> I'm having a heck of a time adding a display and was hoping someone might be able to tell me how to gracefully restart the x server?  I keep getting pushed into low res display moe when I try ctrl alt backspace
<isase> was about to suggest that, blizzle
<mrpockets> no problems on the other windows machines
<isase> windows != ubuntu
<isase> :P
<owner_> i have the same problem as and2
<mrpockets> right
<owner_> i found one way to fix the error, but it doesn't fix the resolution
<mrpockets> I'm just saying the problem is with the Ubntuy machien, not the network or the share
<pil> hi
<blizzle> mrpockets, also check permissions in /etc/samba.smb.conf
<Dillizar> !ultimate edition
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<isase> mrpockets: what is the error that it's hrowing up, exactly/
<todd> how can I backup my users accounts so I can "restore" after a resinstall?
<mrpockets> i enter password
<blizzle> mrpockets, * /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Pollywog> hello, I upgraded a hardy system to Intrepid but the old image will not boot (file not found error) and the new image asks for a LUKS password and the old LUKS password does not work.  Is this a common upgrade problem with Intrepid?
<mrpockets> and it says "adding pritner" for a few secconds
<Dillizar> is ultimate edition a real ubuntu?
<mrpockets> then asks for the password again
<and2> anyone?  graceful x server restart
<nightrid3r> Dillizar: not officialy
<isase> and2: ctrl+shift+backspace
<Pollywog> I guess I should just do a clean install of Intrepid
<Pollywog> would that be best?
<blizzle> isase, You know that's deprecated in jaunty, right?
<and2> isase: thats not graceful
<isase> blizzle: it works :P
<Dillizar> nightrid3r but will still have support form the ubuntu comunity
<isase> although i didn't know that
<nightrid3r> Dillizar: yup
<blizzle> isase, Not in jaunty.
<isase> and2: apologies, then
<isase> blizzle: i stand corrected then, still using Intrepid
<owner_> my server gives me a low graphics error during bootup because i dont' have a monitor attached, how do i fix the resolution
<mrpockets> blizzle, i'd edit smb.conf if i wanted to share it out from this location
<freazer> My system was shut down abruptly and now I've got bad inodes!! I've used a livecd to repair them but some of my programs aren't working! firefox is giving me "illegal instruction" from command line, and I reinstall it but it still doesn't work. I've noticed other important system files like /etc/init.d/rc were damaged in small ways - can anybody help me repair and salvage my system??
<todd> how can I backup my users accounts so I can "restore" after a resinstall?
<prahal_> todd, 1/ the data (well /home/* ) second the permissions (tricky but you can count on any user/group above 1000 to be users and users'groups ... if you also want to retain the system groups where your users belongs - audio, netdev, plugdev, etc ... hard to tell how to best achieve that
<Dillizar> nightrid3r what about gedubuntu or smt like that
<isase> Dillizar: why not jsut use Ubuntu?
<GeffIsLegend> anyone mind helping me to install fonts on my system? the stuff on the support fourms  istoo complicated....
<S4nD3r> how to discover which video driver is installed?
<todd> prahal: Thats exactly what I am looking for groups, and passwords, I mean there has to be a way right???
<Dillizar> isase lol :D i am
<nightrid3r> Dillizar: any ubuntu or derived system can be supported as far as its the ubuntu part that gives problems
<MrBC> Can gnome's desktop icons only show part of the text insteadl of ALL of it so that the icons like up better?
<MrBC> line up
<Dillizar> lol nightrid3r
<nightrid3r> Dillizar: the other parts will depend if people in here use it
<drash> todd: there are numerous backup options available (do a websearch for more info i guess) ... but if you put your /home in a partition of its own (separated from the / system files) you can update or reinstall without the need for 'restore'. You might want to websearch for partition schemes in ubuntu (or linux in general)
<isase> Dillizar: to answer what I think is your question, the "official" ubuntu distros are ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu, and ubuntu server
<GeffIsLegend> anyone mind helping me install fonts on my system please ? ubuntu8.10
<freazer> When I try to run firefox (even in safemode) it says "illegal instruction" - so I tried sudo apt-get purge firefox and then sudo apt-get install firefox and I'm getting the same errors - I've run e2fsck -fy and it's not fixing any new inodes - any tips?
<S4nD3r> ??
<todd> drash: I know how to back up user files, how do I backup users???
<Dillizar> GeffIsLegend go to home and show hiden folders and find the .fonts and put them there
<isase> todd: it's not an easy, straightforward process - you're probably better off jsut recreating them after a reinstall
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<todd> drash: Already did a bunch of google searches, need more to go on
<drash> todd: cfr isase
<Cpudan80> How do I reload bash so that the new path variables take effect?
<prahal_> todd, you could backup /etc/passwd /etc/group /etc/shadow /etc/gshadow ( withstanding the security issues)
<freazer> drash: That isn't true at all! I've put my /home in another partition, and when i reinstalled _none_ of the users could login saying they could not have write permissions to their own folders!
<GeffIsLegend> Dillizar i only see a .fontconfig, should i make a .font myself?
<Dillizar> yes GeffIsLegend
<GeffIsLegend> ok thanks ill try it
<mrpockets> okay
<meoblast001> why does " pactl load-module module-alsa-sink device=bluetooth" cause pulseaudio t crash?
<mrpockets> you guys where fullashit
<mrpockets> it actually wanted the password for localhost
 * Dartel pulls out his linux to english dictionary and tries to follow along
<prahal_> but yes this is not straightforward . You d be better of exporting users and groups (non system ones ) to ldap/kerberos
<_VIM_> !language | mrpockets
<ubottu> mrpockets: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mrpockets> sry
<isase> mrpockets: you said you tried that and it didnt work?
<Pollywog> mrpockets: that is no way to get help
<Dillizar> GeffIsLegend if you want to install the new vista font or other typical windows fonts i think you cant well the vista one you cant :D
<MoTec> you all are awfull and useless! now someone help me with my problems, NOW!
<mrpockets> isase, what i did, is click "connect to server" before trying to add the printer
<todd> prahal_: Assuming I am root/admin if I drop in /etc/passwd /etc/group /etc/shadow /etc/gshadow, and install the same software, and the users files I should get the same system... basicly? are there any other files?
<isase> MoTec: LOL
<mrpockets> select connect to "Local Host"  and entered Root as the user
<Kryzler> lol MoTec
<freazer> Can anyone recommend a browser besides Firefox to use within ubuntu? I really need to browse google but this machine can't run firefox still ^^!!!!
<prahal_> todd, no  sadly
<mrpockets> then added it, and used the local root password when it prompted me
<isase> freazer: lynx
<Kryzler> what he said ^_^
<todd> prahal: You mentioned security issues???
<Kryzler> lynx is awesome
<dellsucks> anyone have their entire system freezing with NetworkManager causing the problem when connecting to a certain network?
<dellsucks> so annoying
<Dillizar> what is your problem MoTec
<n8tuser> dellsucks -> yes I can confirm
<isase> Dillizar: sarcasm :P
<MoTec> Dillizar: no problem, actually.. trying to help others.  that was sarcasim :)
<G-Blunted> this system-tools-backends package never installs right....how can i fix that?
<Dartel> MoTec: Take a seditive with half glass of whater pour rest on computer, problems solved
<prahal_> todd, but you could add everything above 1000 uid without issues (for the system groups ownership , I guess one have to do it by hand ... but still ldap or nis seems better fitted
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> "D
<Dillizar> :D
<MoTec> Dartel: how about multiple beers?
<dellsucks> n8tuser: how do i fix it? right now i'm updating packages
<Dillizar> help me MoTec :D
<n8tuser> dellsucks -> nothing you can do, just do not switch networks
<Dillizar> MoTec i have a big 8.10 problem
<isase> todd: unless you're suing LDAP or something similar, it's not really practicalyl doable
<isase> *using
<freazer> Is there a command I can run that will scan my system files and programs and repair any that were damaged? basically a full reinstall without losing my settings or users?
<prahal_> G-Blunted, you mean you are installing from sources ?
<Ravenor> Has anybody got hibernate to work on Hardy through uswsusp?
<Ravenor> On a laptop
<dellsucks> n8tuser: i have to connect to this network
<Dartel> Dont drink and Linux how do you think windoze was created?
<isase> Dartel: lots... and lots... and LOTs of booze
<isase> :P
<n8tuser> dellsucks -> your own?
<Dillizar> Ravenor just close the laptop :P
<dellsucks> n8tuser: nah, school's
<MoTec> lol, it's worse than that.. apparently i bought a new car online last night after I'd been drinking :)
<todd> prahal: what would you recommend I do? I need to be able to wipe machines completely, and restore ALL user info
<Ravenor> Dillizar, Thats not the point.
<prahal_> ldap with luma is quite easy by the way
<n8tuser> dellsucks -> make it your default at boot, then dont attempt to switch to another
<nightrid3r> freazer: restore from that precious backup you made
<archman> can i somehow see session runtime?
<dellsucks> n8tuser: when i go to different places around campus it connects to the school network, but when i'm at the lib it freezes
<Dartel> So what do you all suggest to relive bordem with a system that seems to be just good for surfing and chatting LOL any decent games?
<n8tuser> dellsucks -> i can confirm that,  nothing you can do about it
<MoTec> tuxracer!
<dellsucks> weird
<Dillizar> Dartel i am playing CS :D
<dellsucks> well someone should fix that bug
<meoblast001> Ubuntu makes me want to punch babies
<todd> dartel: bosswars!
<Dartel> Hmmmm
<archman> LOL
<badfish69> so punch babies
<rporter> Does anyone have an idea why ./configure for the newest bluez would tell me that DBUS isn't there, but DBUS is clearly installed on my system?
<sambagirl> i am so frustrated. i cannot for the life of me get a single cd/dvd to burn. could the whole spindle of optical media be bad?
<Dillizar> Dartel and WOW and warcraft
 * Dartel hides his beanie baby collection
<n8tuser> dellsucks -> you are in school, you have the time, contribute and fix such issues
<blizzle> sambagirl, Have you tried burning at minimum speed?
<badfish69> sambagirl, try k3b, brasero seems to suck
<sambagirl> sure
<sambagirl> ok
<todd> dartel: yea for games, windows has more of a selection... look into WINE
<dellsucks> n8tuser: no you have it wrong, i'm in school and i don't have time
<archman> brasero is awesome for me
<sambagirl> brb l3b?
<sambagirl> ok
<andypls1> guys i created a new windows live ID but when i try to login to msn, it says service unavailable
<badfish69> k3b
<badfish69> it's in the repos
<sambagirl> that is in the respository
<sambagirl> ?
<Ravenor> How do I go about reenabling wireless after hibernate kills my wireless functionality. nm-applet doesn't give me any options for wireless. Like the entire device disappeared. ath_pci still shows up in lsmod though.
<andypls1> my other account can login without any problems, anybdy knows why?
<badfish69> yeah
<blizzle> sambagirl, apt-get install brasero
<fearful> andypls1: What client
<badfish69> sudo apt-get install k3b
<prahal_> todd, ldap with backups of the ldap db .Managing users through "luma". Don't know about ubuntu but unnder debian it was manageable to setup . I never had time but keeping password in kerberos is more secure (though this could be added in a second step
<NativeAngels> has ubuntu desktop got a screensaver where it goes to the password after a cirtain
<freazer> n8user: what sort of pathetic uni did you go to where you actually had free time?
<andypls1> fearful i tried kopete
<badfish69> blizzle, ubuntu comes with brasero, and it sucks
<Dartel> CS I might be able to run... I was running halflife on windows before I went to Ubuntu
<S4nD3r> its installed xserver-xorg-video of a lot of video cards in my laptop, is it necessary???
<n8tuser> Ravenor -> sudo ifdown wlan0; sudo ifup wlan0
<S4nD3r> My one is Intel 965G
<InSAnE_> hello  everybody
<blizzle> badfish69, Apparently it doesn't suck for all. :)
<badfish69> it sucked for me on hardy and intrepid
<archman> i always burn with brasero, and it's doing me good
<fearful> andypls1: Try Pidgin or aMSN
<LaGeek> Dartel but only CS i dont hink you can install CDS but i think halflife2 can not sure
<Dartel> Hi InSAnE_
<InSAnE_> i need  some help
<sambagirl> it was already installed let me try it.
<sambagirl> brb
<LaGeek> hit me InSAnE_
<InSAnE_> im a very newbe ubuntu user
<zcat[1]> just wondering if there's any hope of getting the dialup modem in my laptop working. It identifies as 'SiS AC'97 Modem Controller', can't find much about it on google except a few vague references to 'alsa' having some support (but no actual clues like what package to install)
<andypls1> fearful i also tried with windows live msn. is it because it's a newly created windows live ID?
<Dartel> I dont like pidgion
<LaGeek> !ask InSAnE_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask InSAnE_
<fearful> andypls1: It shouldn't be because of that
<Nicark> Quick question: how much swap space should i configure for a 4GB ram desktop amd64 system? (1gb?)
<archman> zcat[1] i managed to get mine working on gutsy
<zcat[1]> archman: how?!!
<LaGeek> !ask | InSAnE_
<ubottu> InSAnE_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<archman> zcat[1] just a sec...
<andypls1> fearful both programs fail, the problem must be somewhere else
<InSAnE_> i installed ubuntu studio 8.10 on my PC
<sambagirl> what a neat program
<freazer> Nicark: depends on what you do - if it was me with 4 GB ram I wouldn't use any swap - you could run 3 World of Warcraft's at once and not need swap - Swap is just slow slow slow backup memory
<LaGeek> !line | InSAnE_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about line
<InSAnE_> installation is works fine whitout problem
<Dartel> BRB looking for CS
<beefcircuit> InSAnE_: did it install cinepaint by default?
<LaGeek> InSAnE_ try to make your question with one ENTER
<fearful> andpls1: Its probably an error with MSN servers, since they use so many it maybe that the one which your new account is logging in is messed up
<InSAnE_> but the first  is not  i only see black bicture after the boot
<fearful> andpls1: Give it a few minutes and try again
<prahal_> what is the way to hibernate under ubuntu ? uswsusp is broken under ubuntu so I don't know
<andypls1> feaful it's been about an hour now...
<prahal_> by broken I mean it corrupt generated initramfs
<freazer> is there a command to sudo apt-get remove all and then reinstall all? like could I export my package list somehow?
<fearful> andpls1: What error code does it give you
<blizzle> prahal_, Hibernation is still a hit and miss affair.
<InSAnE_> ok i try and sorry for the gramatic mistakes  im hungarian
<freazer> and for the record, Seamonkey was a Firefox wannabe that is a GUI web browser that works and is not Firefox, lynx was just a silly suggestion for a newbie
<freazer> I didn't ask for CLI
<nightrid3r> !hu | InSAnE_
<ubottu> InSAnE_: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<sambagirl> umm it doesnt write dvds
<andypls1> 416 fealess
<LaGeek> !hu
<sambagirl> brb
<andypls1> 416 fealful
<blizzle> freazer, dpkg I think you'd need.
<drash> Nicark: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-swap-space.html has a recent 'view' on that exact topic
<LaGeek> !hungarian
<archman> zcat[1] it's for intel8x0m modules: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d26d91db8 it could help you ; be creative! ;) cheers!
<isase> blah
<n8tuser> freazer -> look into  tasksel ubuntu-desktop  or the tasksel in general -- google for it
<prahal_> blizzle, it is not like it is not working under debian ... that s why I am asking for ubuntu
<Nicark> freazer: Thanks, I don't use any high ram usage software, nor do i use this computer as server, i guess i'll go with as many as possible if not any swap at all.
<Dartel> I am American and still can't type.
<sambagirl> wow what a cool program
<Nicark> thanks drash will see
<prahal_> sid I mean I don't know about lenny itself have not checked
<freazer> blizzle, n8tuser: thanks will look into both
<zcat[1]> archman: hmmm.. SiS not intel but I'll take a look
<blizzle> freazer, sudo dpkg --reinstall -a or something similar. try man dpkg
<tekteen> does anyone know what channel to go if you want help with GCC?
<alex_mayorga> I have an ubuntu install that stales on libslp1, I've checked the image md5 hash and verified the CD, what can be wrong here?
<archman> zcat[1] yes, but you could get on the trace...good luck :)
<fearful> andypls1: Thats the error code from the msn client or Pidgin/Kopete
<archman> zcat[1] you done that modem diagnostics?
<LaGeek> tekteen what is that
<prahal_> ok I ll use sid packages under ubuntu of uswsusp and hope the ubuntu way of patching pm-utils won't make it kill the system
<Dartel> Was that CS or CSs?
<isase> GCC is the Gnu C Compiler
<andypls1> that's the error Kopete is reporting fearful
<archman> zcat[1] scanmodem i believe...dunno
<LaGeek> lol Dartel
<InSAnE_> i have an ati 3870 GPU    i thint the problem is coused the default linux GPU driver  i cant fint a solution  whit the black picture    i dont knox the safe mode command on the grub menu
<fearful> andypls1: Can you give me one from the msn client please
<LaGeek> counter strike and source
<archman> oh i'm getting drunk here while studying at the same time...
<LaGeek> nice work archman :D
<Dartel> CS= Counter Strike CSs= Counter strike source
<andypls1> fearful Kopete is the msn client
<S4nD3r> So... I had  XP installed, in dual boot system. BUt, now, when I choose Windows XP, this reboot and do not start windows. What to do?
<archman> LaGeek: you mean, the modem? :)
<prahal_> ie https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uswsusp/+bug/132603 quite old no news
<S4nD3r> Id like to have XP ready to use sometimes.
<usr13> What needs to be installed to see Flash Plugin images like the ones on this page: http://shopv-twincycles.com/productdetail.htm?browse=194816&productId=5819034&shopBy=6291&catalogId ?
<slusken> umm "I disabled my powermizer override options in my xorg.conf  " anyone know how to do this? :P thanks
<fearful> andypls1: I know but can you login to the MSN Client like, Windows Live 8.0 or w/e version it is at now, and show me that error?
<LaGeek> S4nD3r how did you installed ubuntu inside the windows or.......
<manguy> Is there some sort of ssh log file in ubuntu?
<andypls1> feaful unfortunatelly i am on linux nonw
<S4nD3r> In another partition.
<S4nD3r> Its is separated partition.
<fearful> andypls1: Try logging in at www.meebo.com
<andypls1> fearful: ok
<nightrid3r> manguy: look in /var/log/
<lstarnes> manguy: /var/log/auth.log
<archman> S3nD3r: if youre not a gamer it's no use, use vmware...or any vm-server
<manguy> Ahh auth.log, thanks!
<LaGeek> S4nD3r put the windows cd and see if the windows misses some dll files dunno its a ubuntu channel
<S4nD3r> I know. But I need windows to my researches.
<archman> S3nD3r: you can install win on vmware...
<archman> and have it
<S4nD3r> If I need to re-install Windows, which procedures to re-install grub without lost windows MBR?
<LH{> hey how do i run photoshop in ubuntu?
<LH{> is it called wine?
<archman> LH yes
<nightrid3r> LH{: wine
<LH{> cool
<blizzle> LH: apt-get install wine
<andypls1> fearful: ok
<LH{> ty
<andypls1> fearful: it doesn't login
<fearful> andypls1: Did it work?
<archman> or synaptic?
<blizzle> LH: And then get Wine to run the Photoshop installer.
<fearful> andypls1: Error?
<chetnick> ﻿how can i remove Shockwave plugin for firefox?
<_VIM_> I was only able to get CS2 working on Wine
<archman> no need to be a geek ;);););)
<LaGeek> vmware archman???
<andypls1> fearful: it doesn't say any error
<archman> yep
<andypls1> fearful: it just appears as nothing happened
<andypls1> really
<blizzle> LH: If you want more up to date Wine, you'll need to add the wine repository.
<LaGeek> archman dunno what is that lemme check
<LaGeek> :P
<Dartel> do the counter strike games need wine?
<archman> LaGeek: virtual machine, like you have computer inside computer ;) LL
<LaGeek> lol
<fearful> andypls1: Ok give me one sec
<archman> pretty awesome app
<LaGeek> inside?? WOW
<LaGeek> :D
<archman> yes
<LaGeek> i was thinking it was a emulator
<archman> chech vmware unity on youtube!!
<archman> you'll get impressed
<LaGeek> archman but i need a windows cd??
<_VIM_> cd or iso
<fearful> andypls1: The error just says 461 or is there a message?
<archman> LaGeek: depends on xp
<Dartel> I have Linux pro mag on lap issue on Virtual enviroments
<blizzle> LH: Google for wine hq application database
<archman> LaGeek: take the one password-free
<LH{> blizzle, how do I install photoshop on that? would it say run via wine or something
<andypls1> "unhanded msn error code 416" fearful
<LaGeek> archman thats a crime :D
<archman> LaGeek: breathing will be a crime in ten years ;)
<LaGeek> lol
<archman> LH{> wine <app>
<FiReSTaRT> hey guys.. i'm getting the msg saying "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF" what does that mean and what do i do about it?
<archman> FiReSTaRT: you need to enter gpg key
<archman> in software sources
<LH{> archwan?
<nightrid3r> FiReSTaRT: get the gpg key from the site
<Dartel> In 4-8 years not breathing may prove to be a blessing
<archman> :D
<FiReSTaRT> so i go to http://ppa.launchpad.net?
<bioshake> Re:  ubuntu and swap:  I'm just wondering if I should make my swap bigger than 1.4 gigs (I have 2 gigs of ram) to avoid any protential issues with suspend / hibernation
<Joker_-_> Hey my DVD drive can't play DVDs, any tutorial on why this would happend? (It's on a mythbuntu media center box).
<nightrid3r> FiReSTaRT: yes
<archman> FiReSTaRT: there where you found your reps
<LaGeek> archman wow its good i will try it when i will come nack home
<Dartel> How do I change my password for when I log onto my wireless connection?
<LaGeek> is it free??
<FiReSTaRT> i think these are just standard ubuntu reps
<sambagirl> k3b doesnt burn dvd?
<archman> LaGeek: yes, mainly
<nightrid3r> Joker_-_: libdvdcss2 <--- needed for encrypted dvd's
<andypls1> fearful?
<archman> LH{> put your setup file on desktop
<Joker_-_> night, thx I already found a tutorial talking bout that but I cannot find in what repos it is?
<Joker_-_> nightrid3r: thx I already found a tutorial talking bout that but I cannot find in what repos it is?
<fearful> andypls1: One second please
<andypls1> ok
<nightrid3r> Joker_-_: medibuntu repo
<LH{> archman, what happens if its on a dvd
<Joker_-_> nightrid3r: this is not in the source.list by default?
<nightrid3r> Joker_-_: no
<Joker_-_> nightrid3r: do you have a quicklink for me or something ;)
<FiReSTaRT> nightrid3r: i have 2 apps that use ppa.launchpad.net.. how do i find out which one the key is for?
<nightrid3r> Joker_-_: medibuntu.org
<Joker_-_> nightrid3r: thx
<archman> LH{> then go to dvd location, open terminal there and run: wine <your setup file>
<LH{> oh ill try that! :D
<nightrid3r> FiReSTaRT: look on the apps pages, there should be instructons on whch key you need
<LH{> archman, does it do isos?
<FiReSTaRT> i'll give it a shot :)
<fearful> andypls1: And you can login to other accounts using the same computer?
<archman> LH{> nope, you need to mount iso; you have an iso?
<andypls1> fearful yes
<LH{> yes i have an iso of photoshop on my hdd
<LH{> ill just extract it or something
<archman> LH{> mount it, with acetoneiso2, or some built-in app for it
<blizzle> LH{, You can mount an iso with mount. man mount
<LH{> kk
<_VIM_> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<andypls1> fearful what are you thinking?
<archman> LH{> if you need help, let me now, i'm here, drinking and studying :D:D:D
<LaGeek> how can i make my a installisation of a ubuntu ! with my themes and stuff! so when it will be installed will be lets say looking as  mac os??
<LH{> LOL archman
<LH{> what you drinking, oj?
<fearful> andypls1: It usually means theres an error with the msn server, but I find it awkard thats been an hour and you can login fine with others.
<archman> LaGeek: what??
<archman> LH{> a beer ;)
<archman> 2nd
<archman> it's ok
<andypls1> fearful ok i'll try tomorrow again
<LaGeek> archman like linux xp
<LH{> hehe
<fearful> andypls1: I'll keep searching for answers will you be logged in?
<archman> LaGeek: i don't know if it's possible, sorry
<LaGeek> a ubuntu but will look just like xp :D or vista :D and i can sell it like them :D
<andypls1> no
<andypls1> do you want to email me fearful?
<fearful> andypls1: Is your clock set to 2009?
<andypls1> fearful yes
<fearful> andypls1: Please I will e-mail you with a response
<ethana2> How does one put their machine to sleep via the CLI?
<archman> LaGeek: why don't simply google for xp ubuntu theme?
<ethana2> (suspend to ram)
<andypls1> fearful ok thanks, did you get my email?
<freazer> hey all! I just wanted to brag: thanks for the help!  for pkg in `dpkg --get-selections|awk '{print $1}'| egrep -v'(dpkg|apt)'`; do sudo apt-get install --reinstall $pkg -y; done    -- it's crunching through my package list right now!
<archman> LaGeek: planning some intrusion with this trick? ;)
<Joker_-_> nightrid3r: it works for VLC and all, but mythbuntu won't play the DVD trough the interface... any tips?
<ethana2> freazer: that would be amazing functionality in an OS if it had a gui...
<ethana2> and launchpad integration
<tekteen> freazer: that is nothing. I made a bash script to parse the faa site. :-P.
<LH{> archman, instead of mounting the iso im just extracting it then using the setup
<zcat[1]> W00T! Modem is answering AT commands. Will assume that probably means it's working (no phone line here so can't actually test it any further ;)
<LH{> just wondering who here uses photoshop on ubuntu
<archman> LH{> i don't think it'll work...
<Eisenhorn> How do I go about reenabling wireless after it was killed by failed hibernating? nm-applet doesn't do anything.
<LH{> hmm
<archman> LH{> you can't extract an iso
<archman> youll get nothing
<archman> practically
<LH{> oh
<LH{> ill have to mount it then xD
<archman> LH{> !iso
<_VIM_> LH{: i was only able to get CS2 working on wine :(   so I use CS4 in a win xp VM
<LH{> VM?
<LH{> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<_VIM_> Virtual Machine
<_VIM_> Virtualbox
<LH{> whats the mountpoint
<zcat[1]> actually my phone line at home is also VOIP so it might be a while before I get to test it... need a plain analog line ;) Why I want this modem working is a total mystery to me...
<archman> LH{> /media/cdrom ??
<LH{> oh i was used to d drive lol
<Dartel> Any idea why Ubuntu sees and mounts my cheap 16 gig flash drive but not my 4 gig?
<archman> LH{> LOL
<yoyoned> LH{: you can mount it inywhere you want.  U normally use .mnt/iso
<archman> zcat[1] welcome to the club!
<LH{> archman, IT WORKED
<LH{> YAY
<archman> LH{> enjoy
<LH{> cdrom0 popped up
<archman> LH{> now...u see setup file
<archman> ?
<FiReSTaRT> nightrid3r: it was openoffice.. they must have changed something up b/c the key wasn't necessary b4
<LH{> autoplay
<FiReSTaRT> thanks :)
<Dartel> LH: shouldn't it slide out not pop up?
<archman> LH{> nope, other
<LH{> I see the setup.exe
<archman> LH{> thats the one!!
<FiReSTaRT> and thank you archman :)
<zcat[1]> archman: Mostly just because I have everything else on the laptop working, it never even occured to me that there was a modem but having just noticed it, I now feel compelled to have that working as well!
<archman> np fire
<LH{> do I wine setup.exe in terminal
<Safe> If I have 2 NICs, how do I disable eth1?
<archman> LH{> that's right!
<freazer> thanks for all the help over the past two days everyone!
<archman> youre welcome
<LH{> so  wine /media/cdrom/setup.exe
<archman> freazer here are some nice people willing to help, i get help often, im a noob, lets say
<archman> LH{> cdrom0?
<zcat[1]> zcat@mbeki:~$ date -d @1234567890
<zcat[1]> Sat Feb 14 12:31:30 NZDT 2009
<LH{> cd yeh
<zcat[1]> hehehe
<LH{> thats where the iso is mounted
<archman> LH{> if its mounted to cdrom0, then that.
<Safe> Is it even possible to disable it?
<MoTec> heh, yeah.. unix date 1234567890 coming soon :)
<LH{> how do I access that? do i need root
<archman> LH{> no, did you cd to it?
<LH{> i can only cd to /home/user
<archman> LH{> LOL, you cant use root with wine, write:
<archman> cd /media/cdrom0
<LH{> ok
<LH{> worked lol
<LH{> yay cheers
<archman> cant=you shouldn've
<archman> you did wine setup?
<rk_> when  i start sshd it says could not load host key:/etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key ... its not important, isnt it? i mean... thats the comp who is running the server, it only need authorized_keys and thats all
<archman> LH{> i'm out of beer...:(
<Stefano> sorry, I use sudo smbmount //192.168.0.10/stefano Desktop/dirStefano -o rw to mount a remote samba share on 8.10 from a 8.04. Can I put it as it is in /etc/fstab?
<LH{> ok it popped up with wine
<LH{> I think its working
<LH{> raging archman !
<_VIM_> !away > woodaway
<ubottu> woodaway, please see my private message
<archman> LH{> ok, you're on your own now, good luck ;)
<LH{> hahah thanks alot!!
<LH{> linux community is awesome
<archman> np youre welcome to ubuntu community!
<LH{> ty
<LH{> xD
<LH{> i already got compiz and new themes etc
<LH{> and this is my first day haha
<archman> ;)
<archman> wow, you enjoy
<archman> then
<archman> and be prepared to be pissed off, sometimes ;)
<_VIM_> that's a given
<LH{> yeh lol
<_VIM_> hehe
<archman> LH{> intrepid?
<LH{> whats that
<archman> LH{> what version of ubuntu LOL?
<LH{> lol
<LH{> 8.10
<LH{> numbers!
<archman> intrepid ibex then
<LH{> its fun
<archman> LH{> i upgraded from gutsy yesterdy
<LH{> hotkeys for everything
<LH{> how do you find it
<archman> and i can tell you, believe my, ubuntu is better nowadays
<LH{> i like it, i just need to get photoshop up and IM sorted!
<Stefano> I use sudo smbmount //192.168.0.10/stefano Desktop/dirStefano -o rw to mount a remote samba share on 8.10 from a 8.04. Can I put it as it is in /etc/fstab?
<hoonteke1> I'm running intrepid on a dell vostro.  The blue blinking wireless led is ... annoying at best.  Is there a way to turn it off *while still using my wireless*?
<LH{> im on dualboot with xp so its good
<archman> LH{> i'm out of here, been a pleasure, night all! ;)
<LH{> bye bye thanks for the halp
<archman> ty
<archman> and
<archman> if youre not a gamer, believe me, no use of dual boot
<archman> its vintage!
<archman> use virtual machine, like vmware...
<MoTec> Stefano: yes.  Add a line something like:  //ntserver/docs /mnt/samba smbfs username=docsadm,password=D1Y4x9sw 0 0
<archman> bye
<Dartel> I will miss WOW :-(
<_VIM_> wow works on wine
<archman> WOW works on wine, i believe
<Stefano> MoTec, username and password are the ones from the PC where I do the mount, isn't it?
<_2> is it possable to mount an audio cd ?
<MoTec> Stefano: yes, for the remote system.  whatever credentials you'd enter when you map that share.
<Dartel> System wont run wowo
<LH{> WOW WOW lol
<Zenitur> Does anybody play Worms Armageddon?
<h00k> I am having some lag problems with Docky (nVidia 177.82, x86_64 kernel), has anyone had problems with docky lagging?
<Stefano> MoTec, thank you very much
<LH{> Zenitur, back in the day!
<Dartel> Never played Worms
<LH{> is that the 2d one
<MoTec> You're welcome
<Dartel> Makes the BASS ignore them
<G-Bleezy> whats another terminal text editor that's installed by default besides 'vi'?
<G-Bleezy> vi is so unintuative it makes no sense
<MoTec> nano
<_2> anyone know if it's possable to mount an audio cd ?
<Ace2016_-> Hi all
<Zenitur> LH, this game does not die with time. This is all time game like an quake
<MoTec> G-Bleezy: nano
 * _VIM_ smacks G-Bleezy hey now! 
<Ace2016_-> if gnome has tasks on the bottom bar, what does it have on the top bar?
<_VIM_> there is a GUI vi you know
<Zenitur> G-Bleezy, pico
<Zenitur> or nano
<G-Bleezy> sweet
<zash> Ace2016_-: whatevery you want
<h00k> G-Bleezy: vim is pretty powerful if you take some time to get to know it
<Dartel> Ok... I need to stop that
<G-Bleezy> pico = nano
<kholerabbi> can I label my ntfs partition? (rather than 80gb media)?
<Zenitur> yea.
<zash> Ace2016_-: you can move most stuff around and customize all you want
<Ace2016_-> zash: oh ok
<G-Bleezy> how do i get Xchat to save my nick name and stuff?
<LH{> does notepad++ work with ubuntu, anyone know a good coding program
<LH{> css php etc
<Flannel> LH{: Try SCiTE, it's based on the same thing as notepad++
<zash> LH{: scite is based on the same lib as notepad++
<Zenitur> LH, KDevelop
<G-Bleezy> LH{: i saw an editor for coders listed in the packages list
<G-Bleezy> i think KDevelop is what i saw...
<LH{> cool ill try them all haha
<MoTec> scite is good stuff for windows
<Ace2016_-> ever wonder if we'll run out of app names?
<Ace2016_-> sry offtopic
<MoTec> LH{: Eclipse might do what you want
<LH{> ace2001ac7, theres always numbers haha
<zash> LH{: vim ftw!
<tekteen> ace2001ac7: I have seen some programs with the same name that do the same thing, very confusing "-)
<MoTec> LH{: kate, scite, gedit, geany, quanta+
<_2> LH{ nah i already used the first 10k numbers as command names.
<LH{> just gotSCiTE
<LaGeek> i am going home i have a new ubuntu ultimate edition to play with
<LH{> _2 :P
<LaGeek> FUN TIME
<_2> LH{ for real
<zash> ULTIMATE!
<LH{> scite looks good for the moment hehe
<LaGeek> yeah 2.0 zash
<Dartel> Now all I need is to figure out how to get usenet working and a decent free usenet provider and this will be maxed out for comunication and information
<LH{> I never tried usenet in years
<Dartel> Comcast dropped it
<_VIM_> comcast stopped their usenet :(((  so I too am looking for one
<_2> anyone know if it's possable to mount an audio cd ?
<_VIM_> omg Dartel get out of my head :)
<Dartel> Echo echo
<h00k> G-Bleezy: vim is pretty powerful if you take some time to get to know it
<h00k> ach, wrong button
<LH{> hehe
<h00k> I am having some lag problems with Docky (nVidia 177.82, x86_64 kernel), has anyone had problems with docky lagging?
<LH{> h00k, what is VIM
<ZiRiS> would someone please tell me the command to 'copy' a file from one location to another inside a term window, please?
<Dartel> Didn't I read that 20 min ago?
<Tr3y-> ZiRis cp
<LH{> i keep thinkin its _VIM_ haha
<h00k> LHC: vim, vi, same thing
<MoTec> astraweb.com still do free usenet access?
<h00k> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<LHC> oh btw
<LHC> i logged in as lhc and lh{
<MoTec> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida, monodevelop
<LHC> opps lol
<MoTec> kate, quanta, eclipse... i win!
<ZiRiS> Tr3y-: tyvm
<Tr3y-> I've never been a fan of vim usually use nano :-P
<_VIM_> haters
<_VIM_> :P
<Tr3y-> lol
 * _2 just uses mc for his editing
<Dartel> I still do not understand virtual machines.. they still need real life resources like memory and such right?
<Scunizi> I've got an iso of ubuntu server.. usually I use k3b to burn but since it's not installed on this box I'd give whatever the native app is a shot.. where do I find it and how do I use it?
<Dexi> Does such a thing exist that would allow me to right-click on a picture and upload it to imageshack or something like that? the same as "Send file" but "upload"
<ScottG489> I just created a new lager partition for swap space so that I could hibernate, but when I hibernate and start back up its just as if im doing a fresh restart. I'm guessing hibernate doesnt know the new location of my swap partition? What do I need to do?
<_VIM_> Dartel: oh yeah theres no getting around that
<rgotten> anybody has try webmin agains ebox
<Scunizi> Nevermind.. Brassero and once loaded it's pretty self explainitory..
<Zenitur> suse 10.1 have nice programs. And many. By default. 15 text editors, 10 media players, 5 3D-editors... I like this path, not a minimal. But since 10.2 (Microsoft agression) it is minimal too.
<[T]ank> i need a good, easy, n00b friendly program to burn a mp4 video to a dvd disk to play in a dvd player. Can anyone make a recommendation?
<_VIM_> Dartel: VM's just let you use different OS's inside other OS's, so like you can run Windows XP inside Ubuntu and viceversa, of course you'd need the Windows cd or .iso file...
<_2> ouch oomk !                 kooka seems to have a bug
<fearful> [T]ank: Have you tried Brasero? I don't know if it burns mp4 but you can try
<[T]ank> looking
<Dartel> So say I have a quad core system 4 gig ram per core I can set up 4-8 Vrt Machines?
<Zenitur> They want to make distros low power and make windows 7. They are not partner of gnu/linux.They are killers
<Scunizi> [T]ank: k3b
<[T]ank> brasero looks like it may do it.
<_VIM_> Dartel: easily
<Zenitur> Tank, TkDVD.
<Dartel> Ahhh
<rgotten> which is better to use webmin or  ebox to manage ubuntu server
<_VIM_> Dartel: and oddly enough, Win xp runs FASTER in Virtualbox than without Virtuualbox
<Tr3y-> Anyone have any suggestions for 3d editing for *nix
<Tr3y-> and don't say blender please
<MoTec> ebox, apparently webmin isn't supported for ubuntu
<Dartel> Hmm. Ubuntu/xp/vista/amiga/Mac machine :-)
<Zenitur> VIM, cool
<_VIM_> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<_2> maybe i'll try to do all my "kooka" stuff on debian  ;/
<fearful> [T]ank: You can also try DeVeDe
<rgotten> i know that ebox is supported, but: ebox does not have command line line like webmin, and you are installing like a server on top of a server
<h00k> [T]ank: I've had good luck with DeVeDe, also
<Dartel> Well VIM that makes sense, as its not running the resourse directly but has a more efficient OS supplying it right?
<_VIM_> Dartel: something to that effect, yes.
<endeavormac> so i'm looking at all the traffic coming out of my machine when i connect it to a network. What daemon is spitting out ssdp packets?
<Dartel> I am a 2 day old Linux user VIM forgive my ignorance LOL I am struggling to learn the new and wonderful
<_2> _VIM_ "runs faster" most likely for some of the same reasons that games run too fast and are uncontrolable, i.e. timers are emulated poorly or not at all.
<rk_> how do i generate /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key and /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key ?
<_VIM_> !pm | rgotten
<ubottu> rgotten: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<MoTec> rk_: installing sshd package should generate those
<netdur> latest ubuntu & firefox, firefox freeze few seconds every two/three minutes
<_VIM_> Dartel: you're doing just fine... :)
<rgotten> please explain your comment since i am new into this
<LHC> oh shit .avi is glitchy when played
<MoTec> rk_: meaning, since it's installed by default, they should be already generated.
<LHC> is this the norm?
<h00k> I am having some lag problems with Docky (nVidia 177.82, x86_64 kernel), has anyone had problems with Docky lagging?
<rk_> MoTec,  ive got it installated, but when i run it it says could not load host key:  /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<Dartel> Surely someone has come up with a step timer to emulate what speeds are needed?
<endeavormac> nevermind, tracked it down to pidgin
<ZiRiS> I installed a fresh install of kubuntu after the same issue happened in ubuntu. I installed the recommended driver for my vid card (nVidia 8600GT) and rebooted, but xserver won't load. So I'm trying to copy the files listed previously and a few others to try to fix this. anyone else have a suggestion?
<MoTec> rk_: do a ssh-keygen -t dsa -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<ZiRiS> Sorry, listed previously in #kubuntu, Xorg.conf.*
<MoTec> and a ssh-keygen -t rsa -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<_2> LHC .avi is only a container. the format makes lots of differance   and the short answer is NO, not if you use the correct libs and codecs
<_VIM_> LHC: you're probably just missing the good codecs, have you tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and enabled the medibuntu repos?
<_VIM_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<LHC> _VIM_, ill try that now
<LHC> _2 thanks
<Dartel> Ubuntu did restricted extras just for my wireless
<rgotten> ubottu:  please explain your comment since i am new into this, i am trying to find why everybody likes ebox compare with webmin, i have play with the 2 and it seems that webmin is more complete and friendly, i am a newby and since _answered Webmin, i was trying to get more information, i did not know that that was such a bad think, anyway, can somebody help me clarify
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LHC> _VIM_, does that give me all the codecs
<_VIM_> LHC: Most of the more popular ones, I donno bout "all" of them though...
<looter> how do i know which desktop environment i'm using?
<LHC> ahh
<LHC> thanks for that!
<MoTec> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<LHC> hopefully itll play my avis
<fearful> looter: lsb_release -a
<_VIM_> np
<fearful> looter: on the terminal
<looter> gotcha
<ZiRiS> looter: what color is your bootup screen? blue or orange?
<MoTec> rgotten: I prefer webmin also.. but it doesn't handle config files like unbuntu does.
<lstarnes> fearful: I don't think that shows the current desktop environment
<_2> !freedom > rgotten
<ubottu> rgotten, please see my private message
<looter> orange
<fearful> lstarnes: It should say Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<rk_> MoTec, i did, and i think the files are there but it keeps sying could not start sshd :S
<looter> and lsb said "no lsb modules are available"
<_2> rgotten you might find part of your answer in the idea of freedom
<ZiRiS> looter: you're running gnome
<lstarnes> fearful: I think it always says ubuntu
<Kryzler> !Spotify
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Spotify
<Kryzler> damn ¬_¬
<fearful> lstarnes: Really, well good to know I thought it said specifically
<looter> ok... but is there a way i can verify that?  not that I don't believe you
<Dartel> Gnome here too
<lstarnes> looter: do you have a bar at the top and the bottom of the screen?
<Kryzler> Anyone know if there is a Linux release of Spotify?
<looter> top and bottom
<ZiRiS> lstarnes: no, kubuntu says kubuntu
<kjell> Kryzler: Run spotify under wine, works great.
<MoTec> rk_: did you install sshd by running 'sudo apt-get install sshd' ?
<rk_> yep
<Dartel> I set both mine at the top
<ZiRiS> kde here, and I like it so far, if i can get my vid working
<lstarnes> looter: do you see "Applications", "Places", and "System" in the top bar?
<looter> i'm  running ubuntu 8.10 btw and I'm pretty sure its gnome but I just wanted to verify
<MoTec> rk_: hmm, might be apt-get install ssh
<looter> lstarnes: yes
<LHC> _VIM_, this screen came
<Kryzler> k thanks kjell :D
<rods> Quick question -- does 3d virtualization mean hardware acceleration?
<lstarnes> looter: then that is gnome
<LHC> up sayin configuring sun-java6-bin
<kjell> Kryzler: No problem.
<rk_> MoTec, well yeah, ssh
 * ZiRiS is running kubuntu after ubuntu failed
<_2> looter  the command requires a switch.  "lsb-release -a
<lstarnes> looter: also, check system > about gnome
<fearful> ZiRis: Why did Ubuntu fail?
<_VIM_> LHC: yeah you have to hit TAB key so it goes to the "OK" or what not
<looter> 2: i did run it with the switch
<_2> looter  the command requires a switch.  "lsb_release -a"   sorry.
<ZiRiS> I installed a fresh install of kubuntu after the same issue happened in ubuntu. I installed the recommended driver for my vid card (nVidia 8600GT) and rebooted, but xserver won't load. So I'm trying to copy the files listed previously and a few others to try to fix this. anyone else have a suggestion?
<Dartel> Vid works but not all the resolutions I had in windows stuck at 800x600 60hz
<ZiRiS> Sorry, listed previously in #kubuntu, Xorg.conf.*
<looter> lstarnes: ty
<LHC> ahah _VIM_ i was scared there
<LHC> enter didnt work haha
<ZiRiS> and xorg.*
<_VIM_> lol yeah that Java agreement gets everyone
<seam0nster> can someone PLEASE help me install my install edimax ew-7318usg  usb wifi thing, for the love of god! or whom ever would also be nice to be loved by...
<LHC> LOL
<h00k> I am having some lag problems with Docky (nVidia 177.82, x86_64 kernel), has anyone had problems with Docky lagging?
<mib_e3nmyp> hi guys, I was wondering if someone could help me with instaling ubuntu 8.10
<fearful> sure
<kjell> mib_e3nmyp: Do you have any special problem or just need guidance?
<_2> looter you can also look to see what code name is in your etc/apt/sources.list
<ZiRiS> mib_e3nmyp: whatcha got? whats the issue, specifically?
<LHC> _VIM_, what player do you use?
<mib_e3nmyp> My question is: can I install ubuntu from my HD and not a CD Drive
<seam0nster> i googled this up and down, what am i doing wrong ?
<ZiRiS> mib_e3nmyp: or are you just in need of guidance?
<mib_e3nmyp> because I dont have any more CD-R
<seam0nster> HALP PLEEZ!
<_VIM_> LHC: VLC
<LHC> cool
<ZiRiS> mib_e3nmyp: ooooo! good question. I don't know, perhaps someone else does?
<Dartel> also under SYSTEM there is a "about Gnome" in mine should be in yours
<kjell> mib_e3nmyp: If you run Windows you can install it through there and still have windows on the computer.
<fearful> mib_e3nmyp: You can also boot out of a USB
<kjell> mib_e3nmyp: Or USB as fearful says
<_VIM_> !players | LHC (but there's many others...)
<ubottu> LHC (but there's many others...): Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<mib_e3nmyp> kjell: how do I do that
<kjell> mib_e3nmyp: I would do USB if I were you.
<LHC> so sudo apt-get install VLC
<caranguejo-PE> a
<freazer> Hi all! One more issue. When I try to install packages, dpkg tells me I must run "dpkg --configure -a" first -- so I do that: update-initram is broken and won't let me continue: Fatal: Not all RAID-1 disks are active; use '-H' to install to active disks only" - "dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" - how do I clear this from my cache? I want to skip over this one - I've found that this is a known 
<_VIM_> LHC: , yep
<LHC> kk
<_2> LHC no caps
<_VIM_> yeah no caps with apps
<kjell> mib_e3nmyp: Wubi does it. Although I think ubuntu came with an official application?
<Dartel> VLC rocks
<ZiRiS> mib_e3nmyp: go get the iso, install alcohol (if in windows presently) and then run it, it will allow you to install from within windows, without rebooting.
<_VIM_> good catch -2
<LHC> kk _2
<_VIM_> _2 even
<mib_e3nmyp> I am currently running a dual boot if Vista and XP and would like to delete Vista ( I knwo you guys can't help out there) and dual boot ubuntu and xp if possible
<kjell> ZiRiS: Ah, so the ISO contains the windows-installer aswell?
<_2> :)
<seam0nster> If someone can help me i shall name my first born after you, or anything you decide !
<fearful> ZiRis: I don't recommend him using Wubi tho, might as well dual-boot
<Dartel> What is the BEST lossless audio format?
<kjell> seam0nster: With what?
<h00k> I am having some lag problems with Docky (nVidia 177.82, x86_64 kernel), has anyone had problems with Docky lagging?
<LHC> how come you can just type a programs name and it goes installs it, are these files hosted on ubuntu's own servers
<ZiRiS> mib_e3nmyp: I'm a windows expert, ubuntu newB
<ZiRiS> pm
<freazer> mib_e3nymp: that's easy, use a LiveCD and Gparted (System -> Administration -> Partition Editor) and just delete the Vista partition. the installer will then let you guide through to install Ubuntu on the free partition
<fearful> Windows blows really
<fearful> lol
<seam0nster> Kjell: i need to install an edimax ew-7318usg usb wifi device
<ZiRiS> fearful: agreed, hence the switch to ubunutu
<mib_e3nmyp> wait, so I can still keep X
<mib_e3nmyp> XP
<fearful> I haven't used windows since Fiesty
<ZiRiS> mib_e3nmyp: yes
<The_Rebel> whats the best app for mounting images? (what has the most support all the image types out there?)
<mib_e3nmyp> so I download the new ubuntu 8.10
<mib_e3nmyp> then what?
<_2> The_Rebel mount
<fearful> mib_e3nmyp: You need to create a new partition to install your ubuntu system
<seam0nster> i have the tutorial i can paste bin in the linux driver folder, i just don't understand it!
<LHC> _VIM_, vlc still flickers
<Jungle_Man> ext2 or  3
<mib_e3nmyp> fearful: can I do that from XP
<_2> fearful or use wubi
<kjell> Jungle_Man: I'd use 3
<fearful> Or use wubi
<mib_e3nmyp> and can I delete Vista from XP
<ZiRiS> mib_e3nmyp: install Alcohol 120% and then mount the iso, run the official app, and you're good, however, I would suggest another method than using the linux app to delete the partition
<rgotten> can anybody expalin to me how is an easy way to follow this irc, i am a newby and is hard to follow any question posted here
<_2> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<The_Rebel> a frontend would be nice..
<freazer> No help for my question above? I just want to tell dpkg to forget about configuring initramfs-tools, I've already ran LILO -H and it's fine now - so I can continue on installing other packages
<_VIM_> LHC: hmm no clue lol
<LHC> haha
<_2> The_Rebel a frount end for the mount command...   </rolls eyes>
<fearful> mib_e3nmyp: I would suggest you try installing it through wubi, and I would download MagicISO instead, free and specifically to mount images.
<rgotten> ubottu: do you want me to close the PM
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mib_e3nmyp> ZiRiS: but when I do that won,t my boot order be screwed?
<chalcedony> I'm trying to backup my files to upgrade to 8.10. does this mean that these are in root?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/115836/
<prince_jammys> rgotten: use tab completion to autocomplete the nickname of whoever you're talking to, so the nick is highlighted. example: prin<tab key>
<_2> !bot | rgotten
<ubottu> rgotten: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fearful> mib_e3nmyp: Not if you use Wubi, it won't install the GRUB you'll use windows boot loader
<Dartel> rgotten: Gets ruff, I was a Channel admin so used to fast scrolling
<mib_e3nmyp> ok, so fearful: last question, do you know how to delete the vista partition from xp
<mib_e3nmyp> without corrupting the boot order
<mib_e3nmyp> bcz when I do that b4 I cant boot into XP anymore
<fearful> mib_e3nmyp: As I said I don't use windows so I wouldn't know :S
<ZiRiS> mib_e3nmyp: check your pm
<rgotten> Dartel: i am 78 year old who is trying to learn all this new technology, i can bet you is not easy
<Kryzler> Dartel how come "was" an admin, not "is" an admin?
<mib_e3nmyp> sorry, checking pm
<ZiRiS> s'ok
<chalcedony> rgotten: congratulations for trying new things :)
<seam0nster> ;_;
<fearful> afk having dinner
<_2> mib_e3nmyp maybe you could just change the partition type and format it to something linux could use ?   just a thought.
<drash> chalcedony: the paste indicates these files are in /var and owned by root yes
<seam0nster> Why so complicated ubuntu?!
<Kryzler> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chalcedony> drash: ty much :)
<Jungle_Man> How to use grub if I install Ubuntu before XP
 * The_Rebel mounts _2's backend
<seam0nster> why!
<zcat[1]> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dartel> rgotten: LOL Age and technology are wonderful companions both need patience
<Jungle_Man> It cannot boot
<freazer> Jungle_Man: use a LiveCD to reinstall GRUB into the MBR
<drash> chalcedony: you're welcome ... try running your backup routine with sudo (or gksudo for GUI app) and you're good to go
<zcat[1]> pretty easy to put grub back. tricky part is setting it up to boot windows afterwards. if you install windows first that gets done for you
<seam0nster> thanks anyway :(
<Jungle_Man> Thanks
<Dartel> Kryzler: Was several years ago and not on a Linux Channel but still a busy one
<Kryzler> I see
<xenocide21> how does apt-get work?
<_2> zcat[1] tricky ?
<xenocide21> *is used to SourceMage*
<freazer> Nobody knows how to get rid of this silly dpkg --configure -a issue? I thought you all said Windows was trash but I've never had an automatic update cause this much trouble!
<zcat[1]> less-easy than having the installer do it for you.
<_2> !apt | xenocide21
<ubottu> xenocide21: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<xenocide21> thanks
<rgotten> prince_jammys: if i port a question how can i track who answer me, therre is a lot of answer at all times
<Dartel> Kryzler: Was several years ago and not on a Linux Channel but still a busy onewhat are you using to access IRC now?
<chalcedony> rgotten: my best friend on undernet is 73, can you accept msg?
<zcat[1]> rgotten: use an irc client that highlights messages with your name in them..
<Dartel> GRRrr
<Safe> It can't matter if I have 32bit or 64bit version if I'm having connection troubles, right?
<Kryzler> Dartel I'm using xchat
<Kryzler> why do you ask?
<chalcedony> i use xchat
<rgotten> zcat[1] any examples
<zcat[1]> xchat
<Dartel> Same here
<endeavormac> does interpid come with gnome dock?
<drash> freazer: have you read through "man dpkg" to check if there's a relevant option for your predicament ?
<Kryzler> I like making pointless custom commands in xchat
<The_Rebel> rock out with your dock out.
<Jungle_Man> Chose Ubuntu 32 or 64 if I have Intel dual core
<rgotten> zcat[1]: is it free?
<kindofabuzz> lawl
<Dartel> Was a Mistake actually I ment to direct to rgotten
<The_Rebel> and no it doesn't
<lstarnes> rgotten: almost everything on ubuntu is free
<endeavormac> well why when i apt-get install gnome-dock, it tells me it's already installed?
<_2> anyone know if it's possable to mount an audio cd ?
<zcat[1]> freazer: so sudo dpkg --configure -a isn't fixing the problem?
<The_Rebel> wait.. i think your talking about a different dock..
<Zenitur> Does somebody play Worms Armageddon?
<The_Rebel> i thought you meant gnome-do's dock..
<_2> rgotten free as in speach and free as in beer
<endeavormac> wait nvm
<tsrk> what does a backslash after a command do?
<Dartel> Is Xchat as macro friendly as mIRC?
<The_Rebel> which is still a work in progress i thinks..
<tsrk> like "man ls \"
<lstarnes> Dartel: xchat does have scripting
<The_Rebel> awn-dock is the best i can find
<rgotten> Dartel: that is what i am trying to do with a lot of pacience
<lstarnes> Dartel: however, I personally think irssi has the best irc scripting
<Kryzler> tsrk in thatsense it does nothing
<xmedex> hello world
<zcat[1]> freazer: have got myself into situations like that before.. can't remember how I found my way out though
<freazer> drash: I just did dpkg -r -a and despite not doing what the man page says it does (it was not pending to be removed, it was pending installation) dpkg --configure -a is now saying nothing - which is what I wanted, thanks
<_2> tsrk bash: command " not found
<arghh2d2> tsrk: i think it waits for more input
<tsrk> Kryzler, no, it did something, it just gave me a prompt that said ">" instead of opening the man page
<rgotten> so who can help me to compare ebox from webmin
<tsrk> arghh2d2, oh, so multiple lines of text for one command?
<xmedex> someone can help me??
<erisco> I am having huge problems with wireless. After an arbitrary amount of time, but often, I am completely unable to access anything on my network as though I was disconnected. However, Ubuntu still states that I am indeed connected. After disconnecting and reconnecting the connection comes back. what is going on?
<Kryzler> trsk, that > probably means that you'c
<chalcedony> xmedex: try asking a question instead of just saying hi :)
<drash> freazer: odd indeed, yw
<freazer> zcat[1]: thanks for the assurance ^^ it's a known bug with dpkg and update-initramfs with a partially functioning raid array - there's no way to pass the -H parameter that it insists on to continue the installation. I'm slowly muddling through
<_2> tsrk what exactly are you trying to do ?
<Kryzler> *you've altered the directory >.<
<arghh2d2> tsrk: somtin like that, the command preceding the backslash affect your options at the >
<tsrk> _2, i accidently added a backslash and wanted to know what it's doing
<tsrk> arghh2d2, ok
<_2> tsrk ok press   ctrl+d
<xmedex> i've a trouible using 3com switch baseline 2226 plus
<zcat[1]> > means you have an unfinished command; usually a missing " or ' or mismatched ( somewhere
<tsrk> _2, i already used ctrl-c, what's ctrl-d do?
<arghh2d2> you mean ctrl-c
<Zenitur> It is possible to applyWA patch to wine 1.1.14?
<fernando> hello
<The_Rebel> didn't gnome-dock become cairo-dock
<The_Rebel> ?
<xmedex> when i use 3com switch, i cant run my thin client
<_2> tsrk the ctrl+d is EOF   ends the input string.   also logs you out of a shell if there is nothing else reading stdin
<Dartel> If your using Ubuntu there is no comparrasion as webmin is not compaitble from what I seen discussed earlier
<fernandof> hello
<_2> arghh2d2 no i meant ctrl+d
<freazer> how do I search my commandline/bash history for old commands? I thought I could push a key combo, type part of the command, and have it find it?
<fernandof> I may need help on a problem with Printer HP Deskjet 895Cxi
<xmedex> i have a problem with thin client
<xenocide21> apt-get sucks -_-
<zcat[1]> freazer: ctrl-R
<fernandof> I have other 2 printers working
<[T]ank> ok, so... i used devede to burn my mp4 to dvd. It plays on my laptop just fine, but if i put it into a dvd player it says that it cannot play the disk. any tips anyone can offer?
<arghh2d2> _2: what's ctrl-d do?
<Zenitur> package not found
<_2> arghh2d2 the ctrl+d is EOF   ends the input string.   also logs you out of a shell if there is nothing else reading stdin
<xmedex> my thin client wont running if im using 3com switch.....why???
<xenocide21> any one know why the PM doesnt have a conky package?
<zcat[1]> ctrl-D is end-of-input, ctrl-c is 'break'
<[T]ank> actually, i burned the disk using the iso that devede created, but burned it with brasero
<fernandof> with HP 895cxi I got "Unable to start backend "hp" - No such file or directory."
<g_wark> hi folks ... i've just installed 8.10, and I still cant get my wireless working...    the icon says wireless disabled. can someone please point me in the right direction ?
<arghh2d2> _2: so  ctrl-d would be useful if you actually typed a list of commands at the > prompt?
<_2> zcat[1] you could have went ahead and added that ctrl+z is backgorund
<_2> arghh2d2 yep
<kindofabuzz> anyone tried Get-You?
<zcat[1]> arghh2d2: no, > will go away once the command is 'complete'
<Dartel> Time for Dinner
<zcat[1]> eg $echo "this is my first line"
<Rafael> zcat[1]: i just install xchat
<zcat[1]> sorry, try again...
<zcat[1]> eg $echo "this is my first line
<zcat[1]> > this is the second line"
<zcat[1]> Will be one big echo with a <cr> in the middle
<Rafael> zcat[1] were do i see my name to follow easy the irc
<mib_2ii0w6> ziris
<mib_2ii0w6> we got disocnnected
<_2> zcat[1] but you are using quotes.   and echo recognizes them.   something like -- grep blah \n
<freazer> is there a way to determine where a package has been unpacked too while it is being installed/reinstalled? I've tried dpkg --unpack mypackage  ---- but it doesn't like that, it wants a package _file_ in that case and not the package name
<drash> [T]ank: an obvious one ... you did check DeVeDe's PAL or NTSC format setting ?
<zcat[1]> Rafael: lines with your name in come up in red, I think.. not sure, I may have changed the default
<_2> zcat[1] will need ^d
<fernandof> with HP 895cxi I got "Unable to start backend "hp" - No such file or directory."
<[T]ank> drash: what should it be set to?
<[T]ank> never done this before
<zcat[1]> _2: yes, true
 * Dartel hopes some one wakes him when 1TB solid State drives are affordable
<xmedex> hello...my thin client wont running...why???
<[T]ank> drash: its set to pal... i am guessing it should be ntsc
<mib_2ii0w6> ziris: hey
<drash> [T]ank: depends on your geo-loaction, if you're in the US, set it to NTSC
<Rafael> zcat[1]: thanks i see it. anybody is able to give me some help with webmin against ebox?
<Droopsta915> What's a good movie player, the default movie player is a bit pixely.
<hacker_kid> how can i format a partition with jfs or xfs, i see gparted cannot
<zcat[1]> vlc is pretty good.
<[T]ank> drash: starting over :-D
<fearful> Droopsta915: VLC, sudo apt-get install vlc
<vVvHACKERvVv> droopst: xine is good
<_2> Droopsta915 vlc
<zcat[1]> but if your video is pixely it's probably the file, not the player
<vVvHACKERvVv> or mplayer
<Dartel> Rafael: If your using Ubuntu there is no comparrasion as webmin is not compaitble from what I seen discussed earlier
<fernandof>  system  8.10 - o Intrepid Ibex. with HP 895cxi I got "Unable to start backend "hp" - No such file or directory."
<drash> [T]ank: :) experimenting with settings is a good thing ;)
<fearful> yea zcat[1] has a point. My personal favorite is vlc all the way
<julmumma> hi! if I use the usb-creator on the livecd to create a liveusb, will the changes made when running the livecd (installs etc) be written to the usb?
<zcat[1]> mplayer has it's place but I mostly use vlc too
<_2> anyone know if it's possable to mount an audio cd ?
<g_wark> how do I find out what type my wireless card is please ?
<vVvHACKERvVv> gtk-recordmydesktop blurry when uploaded to youtube any solutions?
<Rafael> Dartel: this is what i read all over, but i have try webmin and it seems morte friendly, olso has the option of command line, that is why i was looking for people experience?
<zcat[1]> hardly ever use totem .. bloody silly default, they should make vlc the default player ;)
<fearful> _2: Why don't you just open it with rythmbox
<_2> g_wark  lspci   maybe.   or  lshw -C network
<fearful> zcat[1] I totally agree
<MoTec> Rafael: I've been using webmin but am switching to ebox because of the potential problems i've heard with ubuntu and webmin.
<_2> fearful doesn't answer my Q for one, and for another thing that requires a gui
<g_wark> _2 thankyou
<zcat[1]> Canonical have some hangup about patents which i think is the reson they steer clear of vlc
<Droopsta915> thanks for the help everyone
<fernandof> does anyone know why I I got "Unable to start backend "hp" - No such file or directory." with HP 895cxi
<Dartel> Rafael: Wish you luck It seems to be an ongoing discussion here so keep watching
<_2> g_wark personally i like the later of the two
<Rafael> Motec: do you know if you can use the command line on ebox?
<MoTec> Rafael: i've not installed it yet.. but even with webmin I always used ssh for a command line.
<vVvHACKERvVv> some solutions for gtk-recordmydesktop for blurry upload to youtube
<fearful> _2: Well, why can't you mount it? Is there an error or something?
<_2> fearful do you know a way to mount them ?
<vkumar> anyone using the latest gnome-globalmenu .deb package from their PPA?
<ugliefrog> does anyone here uses xvidcap
<vVvHACKERvVv> I used xvidcap
<vVvHACKERvVv> and Instanbul
<Rafael> Motec: my problem ios that my box is on a closet far from my laptop, so i access it thu webmin and use the comman line, how can i use ssh if am conected with a wireless laptop?
<vVvHACKERvVv> Istanbul*
<ugliefrog> did it record video for ya otr just individual pic files
<vVvHACKERvVv> uglie: yes it recored video
<vVvHACKERvVv> but it was shitty
<ugliefrog> well dang
<_2> does anyone know a way to mount an audio cd ?
<vVvHACKERvVv> gtk-rcm is better
<vkumar> _2: pop it in
<ugliefrog> I cant get it to record video..it makes the file but nothing is in it
<MoTec> rafale: ssh hostname from any *nix box
<MoTec> Rafael: or use putty on windows
<_2> vkumar and ?
<vVvHACKERvVv> uglie: its junk
<Tr3y-> Rafael: I came in kind of late to your issue but it sounds like ssh would work for what you want to do
<vVvHACKERvVv> try what I use
<vkumar> _2: hal should take care of it for you and mount it automagically
<ugliefrog> whats junk xvidcap
<vVvHACKERvVv> yes
<MoTec> Rafael: I'm always using ssh first, as generally I am tunneling the http over ssh anyway
<ugliefrog> what ya use
<Jungle_Man> Is there any one known how to check is a port locked by IPtable?
<_2> vkumar thanks for trying.
<Droopsta915> PuTTY is good
<vVvHACKERvVv> gtk-recordmydesktop
<fernandof> anyone can help me with A printer?
<ugliefrog> work in ubuntu
<fearful> _2: If you pop it in nothing happens?
<fernandof> Unable to start backend "hp" - No such file or directory.
<vVvHACKERvVv> great quality except when uploaded to youtube
<vVvHACKERvVv> I use 8.1
<Tr3y-> Jungle_Man: give me one second I had to do this before
<_2> Jungle_Man iptables -L
<vVvHACKERvVv> so yes
<vkumar> _2: if not, try mounting /dev/scd0 or whichever device it is on /media/disk
<ari_stress> hi guys, i've just shared a folder using nautilus, where does it keep the config? i check in /etc/samba, there's none related
<Rafael> my laptop is a windows laptop and witrh webmin or ebox i connect thru the ip address, can i do with any of the other options you are mentioning?
<_2> fearful of course not.
<ugliefrog> ill give it a whirl real quick
<_2> vkumar it's audio cd
<MoTec> Rafael: sure.  You can get a command line on your ubuntu machine from a windows machine by using puTTY
<vVvHACKERvVv> uglie: it records to .ogv, use DeVeDe to encode to AVI or mencoder
<fernandof>  HOW can I solve this issue? Unable to start backend "hp" - No such file or directory.
<fearful> Is it burned _2?
<_2> vkumar is it possable to mount them ?
<vkumar> _2: right. so pop open a terminal and type "man mount"
<_2> fearful no.
<vkumar> _2: yes
<_2> vkumar oh really ?
<vkumar> _2: yep, though normally I don't need to go to cmdline for it
<_2> vkumar this i have to learn, ....  or you do one,
<fearful> _2: this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828965
<Dartel> Motec can it be done through a simple terminal program?
<MoTec> Dartel: putty is a simple terminal program
<fearful> _2: after the fifth post I beleive
<fearful> I'll brb
<vkumar> _2: actually, I'm wrong
<vkumar> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/54232-mount-audio-cd.html
<vVvHACKERvVv> man, is this room a bunch of newbies?
<vVvHACKERvVv> or it it jsut me
<_2> vkumar :)
<vVvHACKERvVv> just*
<Dartel> Ok LOL let me restate to default terminal program on windows
<Hok30> vVvHACKERvVv: It's a support channel....
<MoTec> I'm using putty now, to connect to my ubuntu machine where I'm running irssi and another bash session under 'screen'... Very cool stuff.
<vVvHACKERvVv> ok Hok
<MoTec> If you're a geek.
<fernandof>  HOW can I solve this issue? Unable to start backend "hp" - No such file or directory.
<Hok30> vVvHACKERvVv: =D
<vVvHACKERvVv> thought things were a bit simple here
<vVvHACKERvVv> lol
<Hok30> OK i'm having problems
<Dartel> Define Geek?<ducks>
<MoTec> If you think putty/ssh/screen is cool you just might be a geek :)
<_2> fearful mount is never mentioned in that post
<vVvHACKERvVv> I jsut finished my video tut for youtube on cracking WPA and WEP
<vVvHACKERvVv> damn thing is blurry
<vVvHACKERvVv> grr
<rww>  !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dartel> MoTec LOL
<fearful> _2: Its an audio CD It should mount automatically to a player.
<MoTec> vVvHACKERvVv: did you use aircrack or something different?
<Hok30> I tried to install Ubuntu - it failed. So I tried to install WinXP, it failed also. Now when I start up, I get an error that says "NTLDR is missing" and it asks me to restart. I have the Ubuntu CD in, and windows tried to install, but it failed.
<vVvHACKERvVv> Motec: yes aircrack-ng
<vVvHACKERvVv> works great
<MoTec> Yep, good stuff
<ugliefrog> excellent works perfectly
<_2> fearful you don't mount an audio cd to play it.   i would like to mount it if it is possable.
<vVvHACKERvVv> uglie: you're welcome
<s1amson> yea... that defiantly makes you a hacker
<vVvHACKERvVv> you can thank me later
<Hok30> Hello?
<vkumar> Hok30: your best hope is to get a new ubuntu CD and install it
<_2> fearful but i'm not aware of any way to mount an audio cd
<ugliefrog> thank you
<MoTec> Hok30: If you want to install windows again, use the ubuntu cd.. Get to the point where you can partition the drive, and then remove all partitions.
<vVvHACKERvVv> slam: I didn't say it did
<_2> fearful that's why i asked.
<fernandof> help "Unable to start backend "hp" - No such file or directory."
<fearful> _2: I'm not either, but I'm also not sure your intension while mounting it, I thought it was for listening to it
<Hok30> MoTec: I tried, but whenever I try to boot I get an error.
<MoTec> After you commit those changes and reboot XP will be able to install.
<Hok30> MoTec: I can't get past the start of booting =(
<Dartel> Booting from CD?
<MoTec> You can't boot the ubuntu CD?
<w4g3n3r> Hok30: Is your bios set to boot the cd before any other device?
<_2> fearful maybe i want to break a copy right paten law thingy or something.
<vVvHACKERvVv> slamson: you are more than welcome to put your wits against mine.
<ugliefrog> what was the name of the file converter
<_2> fearful it really doesn't matter why i want to mount it..
<vVvHACKERvVv> ugliefrog: deVeDe or mencoder
<Dartel> That was my question LOL make me feel useless
<vVvHACKERvVv> if you are new to this use DeVeDe
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: I have no idea. How do I change it?
<ugliefrog> VVvHACKERvVv: thank you sir
<vVvHACKERvVv> welcome
<ricochet> I have a KDE menu/vdesktop question:  is there a way to configure an app/window to only appear on the taskbar IFF the desktop it is on is the active desktop?
<noon> is itunes via wine even worth trying?
<vVvHACKERvVv> noon: no
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: ?
<w4g3n3r> Hok30: Usually when you boot there will be a message similar to "Press DEL to enter setup". That will take you into your bios. From there you can set your device boot order.
<Dartel> Hok30: When you boot the computer there is a msg hit <what ever key to enter Bios
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: Is it under the setup Utility?
<noon> :( i have ipod touch 2g
<fearful> _2: I'm not sure how to then I'm sorry all the posts I read say that audio cd's aren't mountable but I don't thinkso
<graelin> Anyone help me with a Virtualbox problem?
<s1amson> no vVvHACKERvVv i just thought it was funny... your nickname and using other peoples programs to work your magic. in my day we would call that being a script kiddie. thats all.
<luckyone> what is the best tool to monitor my user directory and automatically backup files to my NAS?
<titaniumtux> mdr
<titaniumtux> hello world
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: Is the setup utility the same thing?
<Hok30> O_o
<Zombie_Gaz> Hey... using gnome-terminal in X and need to figure out a way to get it to show ansi correctly. Do I need to use a specific font or term (and if so how to I install / change that)?
<Hok30> OK good
<MoTec> luckyone: you could set a crontab to run rsync
<Hok30> I found it
<w4g3n3r> Hok30: Setup utility? Maybe.
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: Yeah, it goes HD then CD
<vVvHACKERvVv> slamson: you didn't give me a chance to explain that I had to reprogram the application to use my wireless device. also I had to reprogram it to grab proper transient keys while cracking WPA
<xenocide21> Kubuntu doesnt run so well on my system, sucks up too much resources, will Xubuntu run better likely?
<w4g3n3r> Hok30: Reverse that if you can.
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: To CD then HD?
<luckyone> MoTec: was hoping it would be a little more instant than that
<MoTec> xenocide21: yes.  xubuntu uses less resources
<s1amson> vVvHACKERvVv, and you didnt realise im joking about your nick.
<fearful> xenocide21: Yes it surely will Xubuntu is made for less resources
<xenocide21> awesome
<arghh2d2> xenocide21: yes
<w4g3n3r> Hok30 yup.
<theshadow> I'm looking for a software based sound board. any suggestions?
<vVvHACKERvVv> slamson: I am not the joking type
<xenocide21> P2 333MHz and 192MB ram >.<
<vVvHACKERvVv> Lol
<s1amson> ... so?
<titaniumtux> PII is old school
<xenocide21> kubuntu sucks up so much just running the base system
<_2> fearful yeah, that's the driving force behind my search really    "they said it can't be done"   so i set out to find a way.   just thought the last place that one might find it was the first place i would look.
<xenocide21> its what i have right now
<s1amson> i am. deal with it mmk.
<MoTec> heh, i run an AMD Geode LX :)
<vVvHACKERvVv> slamson: I just want to educate people on Linux/UNIX, I want more people to use it
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: Dang. I get the same error.
<vVvHACKERvVv> thats whY i am here
<MoTec> Because I'm cool like that :)
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: I'm booting off a windows CD though. Should I boot of a Ubuntu one?
<luckyone> Atom running here :)
<s1amson> so do i. it doesnt mean your nick isnt a bit funny :P
<w4g3n3r> Hok30: The ubuntu setup cd is in the drive right?
<s1amson> 'least to me.
<Jungle_Man> Can I install U with 1Gb harddisk?
<Zombie_Gaz> I'm using 'gnome-terminal' and need to display ansi characters... can anyone help me with that?
<w4g3n3r> Hok30: Not sure you should get that error on either cd.
<fernandof> can someone help me to fix a problem with a printer HP? I get this message under cups and no printing effect "Unable to start backend "hp" - No such file or directory."
<vVvHACKERvVv> slamson: yea I do this to provoke people so they call me names and a noobie
<vVvHACKERvVv> its funny
<zer0o> hi guys is there anyone who knows a bit about skype?
<vVvHACKERvVv> I get a kick out of it
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: Well I do... Should I disable the HD bootup?
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: Or just make it second to CD?
<Dartel> Well Hacker I am a new user of Linux and from what I seen so far a permanant one as well
<s1amson> didnt think you were the joking type :]
<MoTec> if you are seeing an ntldr error it's not booting off of the cd.
<vVvHACKERvVv> Dartel: excellet
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: Oh... I think I know why.
<graelin> Can anyone help me with a mouse probplem in Virtualbox 2.1.2? Everything is working happily... except the mouse
<w4g3n3r> Hok30: Yes, you should boot the CD first, then the HD.
<vVvHACKERvVv> Dartel: I will answer any Q you have
<fearful> zer0o: I can help with skype
<_2> Jungle_Man yes. a linux installation is possable with as little as 100m hdd space  but not ubuntu,  ubuntu needs about 500m for a server install
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: It says the CD-ROM device is not installed
<Hok30> O_O
<w4g3n3r> Hok30: That would make sense.
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: Yeah. How do I fix that?
<fearful> zer0o: What's your problem?
<Dartel> I am done questioning for the night, This system is so old it wond hold or handle much more... I need to remove some packages soon
<vVvHACKERvVv> Oh yea, for those if you with broadcom wireless cards, I am in the midst of writing drivers that will work with kisemt and the aircrack suite
<w4g3n3r> Hok30: Not sure. Are all the cables connected inside the box?
<prahal> freazer, sorry that s why I told <the channel we were in> not #ubuntu at first
<_2> Dartel how old ?
<Dartel> Using Dynex
<fearful> Dartel: Try sudo apt-get autoremove it'll remove packages that are outdated
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: Eh. I don't know. It worked yesterday, before I tried to install Windows. Then I got a STOP error in the middle of the insatllation.
<stupidwhiteman> hi all, my computer keeps crashing, and it wont boot up 60% of the time, I can't open a browser, I can run xchat for a while before it crashes. On boot up, I see things like "Kernel Panic : attempting to kill the idle task" I have a boot CD, but it crashes during that too!
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: Freakin windows.
<freazer> prahal: Thanks anyway ^^ goodness that was hard not to be construed as pure hostility
<freazer> So much for "At this point you will find yourself among the friendly crowd of #debian inhabitants." ...
<Dartel> It is a sauger laptop 256 ram S3 Virge M+ Video and a whopping 6 gig HD and plain CD no burner
<w4g3n3r> Hok30: Doesn't sound like windows "caused" your problem. Just discovered it for you. I'm pretty sure it's just a hardware issue..
<vVvHACKERvVv> man people just GET RID of windows
<Dartel> came origionally with Windows ME
<vVvHACKERvVv> period
<KevDog> b43 drivers already work with aircrack
<Dartel> No 98
<_2> freazer heh.
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: Really? Even though it was working before I tried to install windows? You think the cable just came out or something?
<vVvHACKERvVv> KevDog: not for internal Dell vostro 1510
<vVvHACKERvVv> trust me on this
<KevDog> what's the chipset?
<vVvHACKERvVv> Intel
<_2> freazer debian != ubuntu
<w4g3n3r> Hok30: I don't think your cable just disconnected itself, no. I think your cd drive just crapped out.
<Hok30> vVvHACKERvVv: I'm trying O_o
<Dartel> Ty Freazer
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: So what should I do...
<vVvHACKERvVv> Hok30: good keep itup
<prahal> freazer, mind you abrotman is one of the best hackers and help for more than 10 years on debian channels ... only ubuntu people are not that easy to deal with and with time it went from a gap to that attitude
<vVvHACKERvVv> yea
<maco> prahal: its possible that your nvidia drivers are corrupting things on resume. my friend's laptop did that on intrepid. works fine in jauty though.
<w4g3n3r> Hok30: Hit it with a hammer? No, do you have a spare cdrom to hook up?
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: Fraid not.
<maco> prahal: almost warned you, but if you use sid, jaunty shouldn't be anything to worry about
<prahal> freazer, so what was the things after dpkg -r -a ?
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: Theres nothing I can do?
<Dartel> Trying to decide if its worth upgrading the memory to 512 and a DVD drive or dump it soon as I can afford a better laptop
<vVvHACKERvVv> freazer: i will help you here, I do not do provate chats
<prahal> maco, ??
<vVvHACKERvVv> private*
<KevDog> Go buy an Atheros card then -- don't re-invent the wheel
<prahal> I am using intel drivers
<w4g3n3r> Hok30: You can install ubuntu off a usb drive/key? Have one of those?
<vVvHACKERvVv> KevDog: the point is not to buy anything new
<maco> prahal: you were asking before about hibernate corrupting initramfs or something? oh intel. ok i have no idea then.
<Hok30> Hm
<vVvHACKERvVv> but to use what we already have
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: I used to.
<_2> KevDog reccomending ath ?
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: If I bought one do you think that;d work
<furqon> fff
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: If I just wrote the files to the USB stick?
<furqon> apaa aku ra dong
<Zombie_Gaz> Last time... I'm using 'gnome-terminal' and need to display ansi characters... can anyone help me with that?
<w4g3n3r> Hok30: if you going to buy something, get a new drive.
<prahal> and I do not have corruption on resume ... only suspend does not happens correctly (first stage that is suspending itself . Resuming is another story I ll look afterwards
<vVvHACKERvVv> I refuse to pay for new hardware when I can write a driver for an existing on
<KevDog> I'm not saying I told you so, however when you bought your equipment, you should have done some research --- like anything else -- get compatible hardware -- live Nvidia > ATI (not starting a flame war here!)
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: lol, but that costs 4x as much as a usb stick.
<prahal> maco, yes thanks . Only I left and get back so I wondered if you where talking about that :)
<_2> KevDog maybe it's the ati chip on my ath card that makes it suck so hard.
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: and I don't wanna screw it up when I hook it up
<vVvHACKERvVv> KevDog: stop assuming, this laptop was purchased by my company I had no choice
<_2> maybe ?
<vVvHACKERvVv> now I will make it work
<vVvHACKERvVv> simple as that
<KevDog> If you can write a driver -- you are a much better man than me and I will give you a lot of credit :)
<freazer> prahal, vVvHACKERvVv: Suppose I try apt-get install firefox --> 1 not fully installed or removed. --> Setting up initramfs-tools (0.85eubuntu39.3) ... --> Fatal: Not all RAID-1 disks are active; use '-H' to install to active disks only
<maco> prahal: i used /lastlog in an attempt to find the earlier message about "channel we are in" that you referenced a few moments ago
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: So that's the only thing I can do?
<vVvHACKERvVv> KevDog: its what I do at my job
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: If so, thanks for the help =)
<KevDog> ati chip or atheros card?
<freazer> ﻿prahal, vVvHACKERvVv: the joke is, I plugged the disk back in and did mdadm --assemble --scan , it's back and assembled and everything is fine! but it's still saying that not all RAID disks are active!!
<_2> yep
<w4g3n3r> Hok30: It's really not that hard to install a new cdrom drive. And you can buy one for $20 US.
<KevDog> Cool -- well I'm sure a lot of people will be extremely happy
<vVvHACKERvVv> KevDog: thats my hope
<Hok30> w4g3n3r: I'll look into it
<Hok30> w4g3n3r:  Thanks a bunch though :)
<KevDog> which intel chipset are you going to address specifically?
<w4g3n3r> Hok30: Sure, sorry we couldn't get it working.
<vVvHACKERvVv> my job is to get as many people to use Linux/UNIX productively as possible
<freazer> ﻿prahal, vVvHACKERvVv: I can run lilo -H and it installs just fine. But dpkg thinks it isn't!
<KevDog> Hmm, I like aircrack however I'm not sure if it falls in the productivity camp (still thinking about this!)
<vVvHACKERvVv> freazer: what exactly are you trying to do
<kindofabuzz> I've tried Linux Mint, Fedora, Crunchbang, openSuse, Arch and a few more. i've settled back on ubuntu. ubuntu I love you! =)
<Dartel> Who makes the Dynex wirless cards? Dynex or they slap thier name to a pre made item?
<vVvHACKERvVv> KevDog: this will serve other purposes as well not simply aircrack
<_2> freazer you use lilo by choice ?
<stupidwhiteman> hi all, my computer keeps crashing, and it wont boot up 60% of the time, I can't open a browser, I can run xchat for a while before it crashes. On boot up, I see things like "Kernel Panic : attempting to kill the idle task" I have a boot CD, but it crashes during that too!
<KevDog> Tried bt2
<KevDog> tried bt2?
<freazer> _2: What's wrong with LILO? It is the _DEFAULT_ boot manager when using the Ubuntu 8.04 alternate install CD when using software RAID. Drop the elitist attitude!!
<freazer> _2: Besides, this is an update-initramfs and initramfstools problem, and has nothing to do with LILO!
<_2> freazer only reason i asked, i used to have to use lilo because grub was too weak, but what grub couldn't do   grub2 can.
<kindofabuzz> stupidwhiteman, your memory or hard drives could be failing
<vVvHACKERvVv> freazer: I don't believe I have an elitist attitude
<vVvHACKERvVv> ar eyou referring to me
<vVvHACKERvVv> ?
<stupidwhiteman> thanks kindofabuzz
<ari_stress> hi guys, i've just shared a folder using nautilus, where does it keep the config? i check in /etc/samba, there's none related
<_2> freazer and yes i have fought many initramfs battels too.
<S4nD3r>  /msg NickServ identify sander98
<kindofabuzz> hehe
<freazer> ﻿vVvHACKERvVv: my "elitist" message was directed towards _2, not you -------- what exactly am I trying to do? I'm trying to be able to use my package manager again. I just try to do apt-get install firefox and it says "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<prince_jammys> S4nD3r: oopsey
<ezerhoden> S4nD3r: time to change your password
<kindofabuzz> we know your password now
<seam0nster> can somone just answer me this: Why does nothing ever work for me ?
<_2> freazer and doing what the error message said do, yelds what ?
<Kryzler> haha fail
<vVvHACKERvVv> freazer: is another pkg manager running?
<ezerhoden> seam0nster: user error
<kindofabuzz> ari_stress, ~/.nautilus
<RJG_> just a quick question. my volume control thing up top has gone missing. how do i get it back?
<prince_jammys> seam0nster: you're unlucky
<seam0nster> noooes
<Kryzler> seam0nster: pebkac
<seam0nster> wat
<fearful> freazer: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<KevDog> What happens when you run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<arghh2d2> seam0nster: biological error between the chair and the keyboard?
<kindofabuzz> anyone know why NFS does not automount even thought it's in fstab and works when mount -a i sran?
<fearful> KevDog: Fixes errors on the package manager
<Kryzler> seam0nster: pebkac == problem exists between keyboard and chair
<vVvHACKERvVv> kindo: is the a flag specified for auto moun
<freazer> _2, fearful:  sudo dpkg --configure -a  -> yields:   Fatal: Not all RAID-1 disks are active; use '-H' to install to active disks only
<freazer> dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<freazer> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<vVvHACKERvVv> t
<KevDog> Sorry, I meant that to freazer -- meaning I wanted him to do as it said!
<seam0nster> i am just following instructions, exaclty as they are written, terminal always has a problem
<fearful> freazer: sudo dpkg -reconfigure -a
<freazer> fearful: dpkg does not recognize -reconfigure .. I've tried -- and no - as well
<ezerhoden> kindofabuzz: i have never used nfs but i have heard many complaints about having thing mount properly, boot order, and things related
<_2> freazer so you will have to either edit the script to call lilo with -H or bypass that function.
<KevDog> why are you installing firefox anyways - doesn't this come by default
<fernandof> thx all
<fernandof> Goodnight
<kdorf> Well, seam0nster, given that the instructions you're reading have probably worked for lots of other people, it's easy to conclude that pebkac.
<dibblego> is there a non-pidgin IM client? it's full of typical amateur bugs
<Commie_Cary> something deleted my init fail and caused a kernal panic and corrupted my /usr folder, good thing I backed it up 2 hours ago
<prince_jammys> freazer: fearful dpkg-reconfigure (all one word) is the command
<storrgie> I would like to use evolution on two machines, but I want to be able to have the same contacts/emails etc... can I use unison to sync the .evolution directory?
<freazer> _2: can you tell me where to look for that script? I've looked in /etc/initramfstools and /var/lib/dpkg/info/initramfs ...
<kindofabuzz> ezerhoden, yeah i mean it works fine like i said but i have to do a mount -a, it never automounts even though its in fstab, i may look into autofs
<vVvHACKERvVv> any python programmers here?
<seam0nster> okay kdorf you tell me what i could of possibly done wrong in the following, gimme 2 mins to type
<kdorf> dibblego: kopete (is for KDE though)
<prince_jammys> freazer: though i doubt you need to run that, anyway.
<dibblego> kdorf, thanks
<kindofabuzz> vVvHACKERvVv, i'm just learning python as we speak
<ezerhoden> dibblego: there is, but i think it comes with pidgin
<KevDog> dibblego: gajim?
 * vVvHACKERvVv loves python
<TuxSympathiser> Does anyone understand how ACPI works
<jrib> vVvHACKERvVv: best to just ask your question, but if it's specific to python, you should ask #python
<ezerhoden> dibblego: another bird name? i can't recall
<kdorf> dibblego: if you're looking for something command line, there's centerIM too
<_2> freazer the most simple way would be to move the update-lilo script out of /usr/sbin/   and link /bin/true to where it was,  then run the --configure again.   but don't forget to undo the workaround
<vVvHACKERvVv> jrib: I do not have a python problem
<vVvHACKERvVv> it was a conversation starter
<fearful> freazer: sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride and delete the postfix line
<kindofabuzz> well they don't like conversations here either unless it a linux question
<jrib> vVvHACKERvVv: this channel is just for support.  #ubuntu-offtopic for other (more fun) conversations :)
<KevDog> Ive never used python
 * vVvHACKERvVv is too lazy to change channels
<KevDog> Its too bad for me too!
<S4nD3r> Hi there. I needed to re-install in my laptop. Now, grub disapears. What to do?
<kindofabuzz> yeah because typing /join #channel is hard
<Kryzler> vVvHACKERvVv: or #defocus for more general socialising
<Kryzler> heh
<Kryzler> in xchat you can get away with just /j #channel
<S4nD3r> I used fdisk -l to see my partitions
<vVvHACKERvVv> kindofabbuzz: Oh is that how you change channels, I was trying to point and click somewhere
<S4nD3r> I got to use chroot too
<Kryzler> face --> desk
<refdef> Hey guys. I have an 8.10 live cd. How can i boot it with a custom resolution or in vga hanks
<kindofabuzz> vVvHACKERvVv, and you're a hacker? lol
<S4nD3r> but, find /boot/grub/stage1 do not works
<Kryzler> lol kindofabuzz :P
<phrostbite> Where can I get some information on dual booting windows xp and ubuntu? I have ubuntu already and want to install winxp.
<TuxSympathiser> I've got a problem with my acpi
<S4nD3r> Is possible to get help about it?
<vVvHACKERvVv> kindofabuzz: I guess sarcasm is not a prefected methodology within text chat
<prahal> fearful, what the ??? why delete the postfix line ?
<_2> freazer example: WHERE="`which update-lilo`" ;mv $WHERE / ;ln -s /bin/true $WHERE ;dpkg --configure -a ;rm $WHERE ;mv /update-lilo $WHERE
<MoTec> refdef: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<prince_jammys> !dualboot > phrostbite
<ubottu> phrostbite, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> !grub > phrostbite
<vVvHACKERvVv> the hell with DUAL boot, just run windows inside Ubunutu with VMWARE
<h00k> I am having some lag problems with Docky (nVidia 177.82, x86_64 kernel), has anyone had problems with Docky lagging?
<fearful> prahal: I've done it before and has fixed my dpkg error.
<seam0nster> I download a python script that claims to be able to finally install my driver FOR ME http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757607 I read the readme file and it seems too good to be true! "To run the script you must have python installed ('sudo apt-get install python')." Okay i can do that! so i copy and paste that into terminal, oh great  alredy have python awesome! next ""python install_rt73_drivers.py" and the script should take over." SWEEET a
<_2> freazer i don't promice that to work without error,   so use at your own risk,   it was intended as an example only.
<phrostbite> prince_jammys,  thanks for the info
<Dartel> Is there a decent Defrager for Ubuntu?
<seam0nster> -_-
<seam0nster> what could i have possibly done wrong i ask you!?
<prince_jammys> phrostbite: no prob. /msg ubottu grub for info about fixing grub after installing windows
<h00k> Dartel: defragging isn't necessary with ext2 or ext3
<vVvHACKERvVv> seam0nster: rt73 is the driver source I use for my USB WiFi card
<Lawrence_Lance> Need help? #freelinuxhelpline on irc.freenode.net.
<prahal> \o/ fearful you made my day :D
<seam0nster> OH JEESUS CHRIST HELP ME
<freazer> _2: Well hold onto your hat _2!! I did it anyway! aww shucks. no go! reverting those symbolic links..
<_2> Dartel not really,  ext4 will have one.
<seam0nster> ive tried like 6 tutorials
<kdorf> hmm
<fearful> ?
<kdorf> that thread you linked to says Notice: As of Ubuntu 8.04, Most (If not all) RT73 based devices are supported out-of-the-box.
<Dartel> TY all
<seam0nster> i get to about step 3 before terminal hates me again
<vVvHACKERvVv> seamonster: yo uare referring to wireless correct?
<seam0nster> yes
<vVvHACKERvVv> my speciality
<vVvHACKERvVv> hehe
<_2> freazer example: WHERE="`which update-lilo`" ;mv $WHERE / ;ln -s /bin/true $WHERE ;dpkg --configure -a ;rm $WHERE ;mv /update-lilo $WHERE  <<<<< you did that ?
<vVvHACKERvVv> USB?
<seam0nster> OMG I LOVE YOU ALREDY
<seam0nster> yes
<vVvHACKERvVv> I assume you want to use monitor mode
<vVvHACKERvVv> ?
<fearful> prahal: How did I make your day?
<alex87> i am trying out shell scripting, is there a way to echo to the same line, without starting a new one?
<seam0nster> i just want it to work (but yes)
<vVvHACKERvVv> hehe
<vVvHACKERvVv> I got ya
<vVvHACKERvVv> give me your sys specs
<_2> freazer all as root right ?
<kindofabuzz> alex87, don't put a /n?
<vVvHACKERvVv> we'll go form there
<vVvHACKERvVv> from*
<FloodBot1> vVvHACKERvVv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seam0nster> how do i do that, im a new windows escapee
<seam0nster> ?
<a1fa> is there a cpanel alternative for ubuntu?
<vVvHACKERvVv> blah
<vVvHACKERvVv> ok
<S4nD3r> any help?
<vVvHACKERvVv> what model USB card
<prince_jammys> alex87: use printf or echo -n 'blahblah'
<seam0nster> also apparently `uite stupid
<austin_> Hey guys, I just installed ubuntu, and this driver upgrade is causign some serious screen resolution problems...help>?
<kindofabuzz> a1fa, webmin can do alot
<_2> "new windows escapee"     i like the phrase  :)))
<freazer> _2: err, you didn't tell me to do that, I did mv /usr/sbin/update-lilo to /usr/sbin/oldupdate-lilo   and then ln -s /dev/true /usr/sbin/update-lilo .. should I copy paste what you just said and try that?
<alex87> prince_jammys, thank you! i'll try it
<alex87> kindofabuzz, i haven't been so far, but thanks
<seam0nster> edimax ew-7318usg
<a1fa> kindofabuzz: i need something thats setup for hosting
<TuxSympathiser> does anyone know how acpi effects the ethernet adapter?
<a1fa> webmin cant do hosting
<vVvHACKERvVv> seam0nster: you ar enot stupid only new to the system
<_2> freazer that was a repost   ^
<kindofabuzz> a1fa, ISPconfig
<seam0nster> thanks :)
<vVvHACKERvVv> I enjoy helping new linux users discover the power of their systems
<freazer> fearful: I found that file ﻿/var/lib/dpkg/statoverride but could you explain what the "postfix" line is?
<prahal> fearful, it  means you had a corruption that happened at the postfix line ... chance that the same line is to get corrupted on another station is well not high . But erasing a line that work on a station where something else is broken is meant to make things worst . ( Though I am impressed  you managed to find the exact line at fault when your file was corrupted
<kindofabuzz> !autofs > kindofabuzz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autofs
<a1fa> kindofabuzz: thanks
<seam0nster> good, because i find all this fasinating, the parts of it that work
<oDesk> hello, i can't ping my Ubuntu laptop which is connected at the same LAN, i removed all firewalls on ubuntu like firehol and firestarter but still can't ping..!
<Dartel> Big differance between stupidity and ignorance of the unknown :-)
<vVvHACKERvVv> seamonster: is the card plugged in
<seam0nster> yes
<vVvHACKERvVv> run iwconfig
<vVvHACKERvVv> at terrm
<seam0nster> okay
<_2> freazer i think you missed part of what i said.   maybe you were typing while text was scrolling,   i do that too.
<MoTec> meh, with 100,000 lines of code.. what are the odds that any single line is all that important? (lol)
<vVvHACKERvVv> seam0nster: tell me if you see an entry names wlan0
<seam0nster> it says no wireless extentions 4 or 5 times
<prahal> but telling somebody else to do the same thing because he had a corruption is to me like telling to someone with any illness , take aspirin it will cure you
 * _2 now takes his elietest attitude elsewhere.
<S4nD3r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot Im following this tutorial. But, when I try to use setup, I got an error
<fearful> prahal: Oh I'm sorry, I wouldn't mean any harm to anyone I just thought it was like something general that could have gotten messed up. :S
<seam0nster> n wlan0
<S4nD3r> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<seam0nster> no
<Dartel> The lines are not but that one , where the . should be is a pain
<vVvHACKERvVv> here is a neat tip, did you boot up with the card plugged in
<austin_> can anyone help?
<seam0nster> no
<vVvHACKERvVv> good
<vVvHACKERvVv> now
<maurer> What package will give me asm/page.h
<vVvHACKERvVv> are you using the dongle
<vVvHACKERvVv> or is it plugged directly into the port
<vVvHACKERvVv> dongle=bad with ubunut
<seam0nster> it's plugged into the usb
<vVvHACKERvVv> ok what window manager are you using
<seam0nster> whats a dongle -_-
<seam0nster> huh ?
<austin_> no one at al wishes to assist me?
<vVvHACKERvVv> dongle=basically extension cord
<prince_jammys> !find asm/page.h > maurer
<ubottu>  is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<linduxed> !justask
<freazer> _2: I just ran sudo -s and then: ﻿WHERE="`which update-lilo`" ;mv $WHERE / ;ln -s /bin/true $WHERE ;dpkg --configure -a ;rm $WHERE ;mv /update-lilo $WHERE
<fearful> austin_ Shoot
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Safe> Finally got my stupid connection working.
<prince_jammys> !find asm/page.h
<seam0nster> oh no, i dont use that
<ubottu> File asm/page.h found in ppu-sysroot
<freazer> _2: I got mv: missing destination file operand after `/' and rm missing operand and mv missing destination
<prince_jammys> maurer: ppu-sysroot, according to the bot
<vVvHACKERvVv> good, it WILL NOT wirk on Ubuntu
<vVvHACKERvVv> spent 3 days figuring that out
<vVvHACKERvVv> haha
<seam0nster> lol'd
<qnn007> anybody got Trendnet TEW-631PCI working with Ubuntu?
<xtian_> does anyone know why an awk command piped into another awk command stalls the output?
<linduxed> austin_: dont ask to ask, just ask
<xtian_> i.e. sudo tcpdump -nnvvi eth1 net 64.255.160.35 | awk '{print $17}' | awk '{print $1}'
<vVvHACKERvVv> ok now what I want you to do is take out the USB card
<maurer> prince_jammys: Thanks, I'll see if that works.
<prahal> freazer, did you try dpkg-reconfigure -plow lilo  after adding back the "missing" disk ?
<vVvHACKERvVv> place it into a DIFFERENT usb port
<seam0nster> done
<austin_> fearful: I installed a grpahics driver, and made my screen black on reeboot.  a white window comes up and tells me my screen resolution is messed up
<prahal> freazer, your problem looks like http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=507366
<seam0nster> okay..
<vVvHACKERvVv> now give a monite then re run iwconfig
<doug__> trying to get DVD playback working in Ubuntu and I can't seem to get it. everytime I try to open a DVD totem and mplayer both just hard lock
<doug__> using http://www.linlap.com/wiki/configuring+media+and+dvd+playback+in+ubuntu+8.10 as my guide
<TuxSympathiser> I need some help with my acpi
<oDesk> so if firehol is uninstalled, why i can't ping my Ubuntu laptop ?
<fearful> austin_: Sorry someone else might be of assistance don't know much of graphics drivers mine simply works... :S
<freazer> prahal: I found that error and that's why I went to #debian!
<h00k> I am having some lag problems with Docky (nVidia 177.82, x86_64 kernel), has anyone had problems with Docky lagging?
<Droopsta915> how do i open a movie with vlc
<seam0nster> alright, i should mention that my only usb 2.0 port is in use providing me with internet via wireless modem
<_2> freazer ummm then you already have moved it out of your path.   if the dpkg command didn't error out you can now put it back where it was and you should be fixed.
<h00k> Droopsta915: right click -> Open with VLC
<maurer> prince_jammys: That doesn't seem to have dumped anything in /usr/include/
<vVvHACKERvVv> usb 2.0 is irrelevant
<austin_> fearful: :[ any idea where i can get better help, or different drivers
<seam0nster> good
<vVvHACKERvVv> check again
<xtian_> ?
<fearful> austin_: Here
<seam0nster> checking
<austin_> fearful: yes?
<fearful> austin_: Just not with me, someone else will have to help you with it.
<prince_jammys> maurer: in my system: linux-libc-dev: /usr/include/asm/page.h
<prahal> freazer, yup  anyway the solution is unknown there too (no comments) mostly I bet because lilo is getting abandonned since two years ago (when grub2 dev started)
<seam0nster> it's stil the same -_-
<fearful> austin_: State your problem again, I'm sure someone here can help
<freazer> prahal: I just tried your -plow lilo command and I'm still having the issue
<vVvHACKERvVv> seam0nster: what we are going to do is get kismet and install it, this will assist the process
<prince_jammys> maurer: dpkg -S asm/page.h
<vVvHACKERvVv> sudo apt-get install kismet
<seam0nster> i have it installed
<seam0nster> well
<seam0nster> i have it anyway
<vVvHACKERvVv> good open the cofnig
<h00k> I am having some lag problems with Docky (nVidia 177.82, x86_64 kernel), has anyone had problems with Docky lagging, and/or any ideas how to fix it?  Else, I'll just stick with AWN and use gnome-do
<vVvHACKERvVv> config
<seam0nster> i havent used it
<maurer> prince_jammys: ppu-sysroot: /usr/lib/cell/sysroot/usr/include/asm/page.h
<vVvHACKERvVv> I know you get an error
<maurer> Seems to dump it elsewhere for that program.
<maurer> Think it's safe to just copy it over?
<vVvHACKERvVv> I 've been there
<Safe> If I uninstall network-manager, it wont remove any settings (resolv.conf for example)?
<seam0nster> how do i go about opening the config (sorry)
<freazer> prahal: is there a way to uninstall lilo and switch to grub or grub2? my /boot is wrapped inside an md0 mdadm raid mirror partition, and inside that further is an LVM2 of several partitions. the whole reason i used LILO was to be able to boot - it's the default way the Ubuntu 8.04 alternate CD installed my system
<vVvHACKERvVv> ok lets open a terminal seamonster
<Droopsta915> hook: All I see is open with movie player. I don't see vlc. I do have it installed
<seam0nster> okay
<vVvHACKERvVv> I use pico, so type suco pico -w /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<prince_jammys> maurer: i don't know what you're doing, but that dpkg command will show packages that have installed that file
<vVvHACKERvVv> sudo*
<_2> freazer just install grub2    NOTE it is a little different,  you configure it in /etc/defaults/grub
<prahal> freazer, I cannot tell you about that (did not use md nor lvm yet)
<seam0nster> okay cool
<seam0nster> aload of stuff is up
<austin_> so yah, anyone know anything about graphic drivers?  If i don't get this situated soon, i'ma have to switch back to windows -_-
<vVvHACKERvVv> now read me line number 33
<seam0nster> looks nice to see that it looks asif somthings working
<prahal> though I may be able to take _2 example a step further . Did his tweak changed the error message ?
<vVvHACKERvVv> to ge tyour line number in pico type contorl+c
<zurn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115843/plain/
<seam0nster> the only thing i see that seems relvent is  Read 337 lines
<austin_> Anyone know anything about graphic driver support?
<vVvHACKERvVv> you have to scroll sown
<vVvHACKERvVv> user your arrow keys
<zurn> im sure that there have been several questions about this - do we need to worry about the unix time thing? the article says that it is fixed in linux...
<MoTec> unix time will work fine, even past the epoch.
<MoTec> 1234567890 is coming in a week or so... Nothing to be concerned about.
<prahal> freazer, you should take a look at /var/lib/dpkg/info/lilo.postinst
<freazer> _2, prahal, vVvHACKERvVv: please look at http://pastebin.com/m40a5e298 - this is a joke. I can't even install grub2 my system is completely crippled by this problem!!
<MoTec> Unless the world ends, of course.. Then it might have been something worth worrying about.
<kdorf> MoTec: How do you figure unix time will work fine when it overflows its data type?
<prahal> and add the -H switch
<vVvHACKERvVv> freazer: I will take a look
<zurn> but when playing around with the number, and can get it to go to Tue May 17 23:33:19 2033
<MoTec> kdorf: it's not going to overflow for some time, yet.
<zurn> and thats 19999999
<chu_> Hi - I have a problem with power management, I've asked the question a few times on the Ubuntu help forums, but no responses.
<Javier17> hello, i use ubuntu 8.04 hardy...i'm having some troubles playing and burning dvds.. as well as hearing musci cds... the thing is that in ubuntu 8.10 and in XP i'm able to do that freely,, i've checked the forums, and the lead i've got is this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=852673 can somebody help me with this.. thanks
<fearful> freazer: If nothing is working, why don't you completely backup your system and re-install that will surely fix the problem
<kdorf> MoTec: Well of course not, but I don't know that was the nature of his question.
<oDesk>  why i can't ping my Ubuntu from windows laptop ? all at the same LAN ? btw i can ping else pc's
<MoTec> 2038 is when it will overflow
<MoTec> I plan to be drunk, then.
<danbhfive> Javier17: if its fixed in 8.10, whats the problem?
<chu_> Basically, my laptop under 8.10 (though 8.04 worked) doesn't detected my battery, but it still runs when I pull the ac plug out.
<vVvHACKERvVv> freazer: thats a big problem
<freazer> fearful: how is this any better than Windows? just teasing/trolling you guys a little bit
<fearful> freazer: http://www.zimbio.com/the+ubuntu+guy/articles/47/Backup+Ubuntu+Easy+Way+Command+Line   > Will show you how to back up completley and restore
<Javier17> ﻿danbhfive i have problems with openoffice in 8.10
<freazer> prahal: I'm looking into that file now, thanks
<hev>  /server irc.islifecorp.com.br
<Javier17> ﻿danbhfive i prefer to use 8.04
<zurn> ok, thanks MoTec
<danbhfive> Javier17: what problems do you have with OO?
<seam0nster> vVvHACKERvVv i can't see it :(
<Javier17> ﻿danbhfive 00
<fearful> freazer: Linux, is not an easy system you have to be aware sometimes you will fail and will have to start from scratch, I think any real Linux users has had that experience
<seam0nster> i looked carefully
<vVvHACKERvVv> seam0nster: what cant you see
<freazer> fearful: I'll look into it. my biggest concern is that my /home is on another partition, and when I reinstalled none of the users could login because they didn't have write permissions to themselves. I'll be reading that URL now
<Javier17> ﻿danbhfive ¿
<vVvHACKERvVv> ok listen
<seam0nster> line 33
<austin_> *sigh* so no one knows anything about drivers?
<danbhfive> Javier17: OO = OpenOffice
<Safe> austin_: If noone knows, try asking a little later. :)
<ScottG489> I just made a new swap partition because my old one was too small to hibernate. Now when I hibernate it seems to shut down normally but when I start back up its just like a normal freash startup. What could the problem be?
<vVvHACKERvVv> we are are looking for the section in that file that says...sources are defined here
<fearful> freazer: If your home is in another partition, it'll be even easier just install and set the boot to the new partition as /home
<austin_> ok
<austin_> gracias
<khoi> hi everybody
<Javier17> ﻿danbhfive cannot open any document
<seam0nster> ohhh
<vVvHACKERvVv> it is only 7% of the document down
<harushimo> I'm having probably playing dvds
<Javier17> ﻿danbhfive it duddenly closes
<seam0nster> i see what u mean now.. the 33rd line ?
<austin_> whats the difference between ubuntu 64 bit and 32 bit
<austin_> is it major?
<harushimo> I just put in a new dvd rom not even 3 months ago
<austin_> and are the drivers any different
<vVvHACKERvVv> here is what my config says...source=rt73,wlan0,wifiHACKED
<vVvHACKERvVv> you with me now
<okibisan> anyone have an account on ubuntuforums?
<vVvHACKERvVv> ??
<G-Blunted> hey how do you do the cube mode in  COmpiz?
<seam0nster> yeah!
<Safe> austin_: A good thing would also to ask about the specific problem you have.
<seam0nster> 1 sec
 * vVvHACKERvVv has ubuntu forum acct
<keres> is xubuntu more light weight than ubuntu? will it run better on a crappy pc?
<vVvHACKERvVv> I take it that you did not edit this file before using kismet
<tabidachi_> yes keres
<okibisan> can you download cxmenu.tar from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828651 for me?
<Kryzler> keres yes
<prince_jammys> keres: allegedly yes
<Javier17> keres, yes it will
<austin_> My computer, when i install my driver for my graphics card, displays a black screen upon reboot
<okibisan> it's attached to the first post
<russia213> How do you partition a drive to ntfs qith gparted?
<vVvHACKERvVv> okibisan: I will download that for you after you test out a binary program for me
<vVvHACKERvVv> deal?
<okibisan> i tried to sign up but it threw a php error at me
<Dartel> I am running Ubuntu on a pretty crappy machine no issues so far
<okibisan> what binary?
<prince_jammys> russia213: probably select 'primary' for type, and 'ntfs' for file system
<seam0nster> # Sources are defined as:
<seam0nster> ???
<Safe> austin_: I have no idea about your problem, but I've seen people in here with similiar problems.
<vVvHACKERvVv> seam0nster yes
<seam0nster> i havent used kismit at all
<Safe> austin_: I guess you've googled it?
<vVvHACKERvVv> I know seam0nster
<linduxed> austin_: two things, did you install with the "Restricted Drivers" dialog or by manually downloading the drivers somewhere?
<vVvHACKERvVv> I know your pain
<seam0nster> alright.. should i pm it to you ?
<austin_> Safe: great.  yah , i don't really know what to google
<fearful> austin_ You can also try posting on the forums
<seam0nster> :)
<okibisan> what binary...
<austin_> linduxed: I did the restricted drivers
<vVvHACKERvVv> okibisan: its called system check
<vVvHACKERvVv> ...
<linduxed> austin_: what card?
<freazer> prahal: on line 69 of /var/lib/dpkg/info/lilo.postinst  -- it calls /sbin/lilo ! I'm going to edit this file to call /sbin/lilo -H ! I think this might force dpkg to ignore my raid issue!
<okibisan> can you please just get the file for me? lol
<austin_> linduxed: ATI...lemmi find the rest of the specs
<vVvHACKERvVv> okibiasn: I was kidding
<Gnea> okibisan: could you please just fix your account?
<vVvHACKERvVv> I would never ask you to run an unsolicited binary
<okibisan> gnea: it's throwing a php error when signing up... what do you want me to do?
<vVvHACKERvVv> or would I
<vVvHACKERvVv> ..
<austin_> linduxed: the driver is called : ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<prince_jammys> austin_: 'lspci' in a terminal will show you
<fearful> austin_ He needs to know what YOUR graphic card is tho
<Gnea> okibisan: fix it!!  try pastebin'ing the actual error?
<vVvHACKERvVv> seam0nster: we need to get that card working so we can add a source in kismet conf
<Dartel> ask..never beg plead demand.....perhaps.
<seam0nster> okay :)
<Gnea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<austin_> linduxed:
<seam0nster> how do we do that ?
<austin_> linduxed 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV770 [Radeon HD 4850]
<vVvHACKERvVv> sea: thats what we are doing
<prince_jammys> !ati | austin_
<ubottu> austin_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vVvHACKERvVv> its a process NEVEr a quick fix on Linux
<freazer> quick easy question: I can ln -s /place mylink   and then rm mylink and it will just remove the link, not the actual file, right?
<seam0nster> great... -_-
<vVvHACKERvVv> but once working, will work forever
<okibisan> <vVvHACKERvVv> are you gonna get the file for me?
<prahal> freazer, yes that seems the best option . to have a working install before transitioning to grub2 (which in the long term seems a good switch)
<prince_jammys> freazer: yep
<seam0nster> well, thats good to know
<Artelus> Hey
<Artelus> I have a question
<vVvHACKERvVv> oki: you will ahve to wait for now I am helping seam0nster exploit wirless networks
<vVvHACKERvVv> haha
<austin_> eh, i'm not very linux savy, as this is only me second install (the first one uninstalled cuz of other problems on a differnet comptuer)
<Artelus> I managed to begin installing ubuntu, and it resized my windows partition and started to install it on the partition it just created, ok?
<seam0nster> lol wut, exploit ?
<Artelus> But it got interrupted in the middle and I had to restart my computer
<vVvHACKERvVv> I know exactly what you are trying to do
<vVvHACKERvVv> don't lie
<fearful> Artelus: In the middle of the installation?
<Artelus> I formatted the new partition, but I don't know how to get ubuntu to install on that parttion
<Dartel> busted
<vVvHACKERvVv> you want to SEE if you can do it
<Gnea> okibisan: he already told you no. if you want the file, you'll have to download it yourself. if you're unwilling to try and figure out the php error, then you're obviously up to no good.
<Artelus> Yeah, in the middle of the installation
<Safe> Is there a way to disable eth1?
<Safe> (using eth0)
<okibisan> up to no good?
<austin_> ubottu: so, is my make older or newer?
<vVvHACKERvVv> safe: ifconfig eth1 down
<Artelus> When I started over, there's only the option to resize the windows partition again, but I can't tell it to install to the new ex3 partition
<Xeon> hi everoyne, i have a quick question regarding the dualboot of ubutnu and xp
<okibisan> how can i possibly fix their php error?
<fearful> austin_ ubottu is a bot, he will not answer :p
<Safe> vVvHACKERvVv: thanks.
<Gnea> okibisan: i've already told you the first step. it's up to you to take it.
<Artelus> So how do i do that?
<austin_> fearful: x(
<fearful> Artelus: You have to choose a manual install then click the new partition and mount it as /
<austin_> fearful: do you know if my make is older or newer?
<Gnea> !pastebin
<okibisan> gnea: does anyone in here actually have the authority to change files on that server?
<Xeon> hi everoyne, i have a quick question regarding the dualboot of ubutnu and xp
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Artelus> I clicked on the partition and clicked next, and there was some kind of error
<fearful> austin_: Wouldn't know sorry:(
<histo> !ask | Xeon
<ubottu> Xeon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Artelus> I don't really understand
<austin_> anyone know?
<fearful> Artelus: What error?
<Gnea> okibisan: what's it to ya? just pastebin the error already
<harushimo> anyone know how to get dvds working properly
<Artelus> Like
<Artelus> something about root
<Safe> Btw, what is the problem when ping returns "unknown host" ?
<vVvHACKERvVv> seamonter: post your iwconfig info to the PM window
<vVvHACKERvVv> need a look at that
<histo> Safe: you can't resolve the hostname
<freazer> prahal: it didn't work!!! I'm wondering if the problem is with initramfs-tools.postinst instead? I don't see how this is a Ubuntu problem and not a Debian problem btw ...
<prahal> harushimo, switch to totem-xine , add medibuntu repos
<Xeon> ok, lol, well I am running XP on my whole HD and I would like to install Ubuntu, on half of it, how do I shrink my XP partition
<|syockit|> Artelus: it says "root partition not formatted, might be dangerous"　something?
<Artelus> not really
<Artelus> How to I mount it as /?
<vVvHACKERvVv> Xeon: just delete windows
<harushimo> will that work? mplayer isn't any good or vlc
<Safe> histo: And why is that? Problems with DNS?
<TAC-Mod> Running Apache2 webserver need help with creating authenticated login
<fearful> Artelus: It will give you an option that says mount to and a drop list, click the /
<harushimo> the dvd plays but it comes out choppy
<freazer> I think I'm just going to rm -rf / and see what happens
<Xeon> uhh, why would I want to do that? I need it for compatibilty reasons and gaming
<vVvHACKERvVv> TAC: apache is my speciality also
<histo> Safe: mostlikely try resolving the hostname first. something like dig www.address your trying to ping.com
<prahal> freazer, this is also a debian pb but hey the only way to prove this point is to resolve  it :-/
<histo> Safe: then see if you can ping that ip
<Artelus> Alright, can you explain what that does? :)
<vVvHACKERvVv> Xeon: compat my ASS, run windows in VMWARE under liunx
<Gnea> freazer: sounds like a reasonable solution
<vVvHACKERvVv> I will even give you a KEY
<prince_jammys> austin_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Xeon> under vmware can my games run at the same speed?
<Safe> histo: it just shows nothing.
<Gnea> !language | vVvHACKERvVv
<ubottu> vVvHACKERvVv: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vVvHACKERvVv> usually, what system specs
<fearful> Artelus: It just tells it that there's where the system needs to be installed and run off on when you start the computer or click the GRUB option for Ubuntu
<austin_> prince_jammys: 8.10 32 bit
<vVvHACKERvVv> family friendly
<vVvHACKERvVv> are you kidding me
<vVvHACKERvVv> lol
 * Gnea blinks
<Artelus> Alright, thanks ^^
<Safe> histo: How can I be on IRC when I can't reach anything else?
<histo> Safe: dig isn't doing anything in console?
<fearful> np
<Xeon> 2 GB RAM, ATI 3200, 2.5 GHZ AMD Dual COre
<TAC-Mod> vvvhackervvv is there a site i can goto to learn to create a login script and file containing usernames and passwords?
<Safe> histo: well it timed out.
<vVvHACKERvVv> TAC : you are referring to .htaccess
<Xeon> ati 780g
<vVvHACKERvVv> apache.org
<histo> Safe: try something known like dig www.google.com
<TAC-Mod> ok thx
<histo> Xeon: no
<vVvHACKERvVv> HTACCESS tutorials
<Safe> histo: same.
<jrib> !enter | vVvHACKERvVv
<ubottu> vVvHACKERvVv: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Xeon> no what?
 * TAC-Mod has went to apache website and is not reading chat
<histo> Xeon: there are issues with 3d acceleration and virtual machines
<vVvHACKERvVv> Xeon: SOME not all 3d acc
<Xeon> so my gaming won't be similar
<vVvHACKERvVv> dont listem to him
<histo> Xeon: there are other options such as seeing if you games will run under wine. or use linux based games
<vVvHACKERvVv> ignore him
<histo> Xeon: it would be if they work with wine but not under vmware if they are 3d based games
<Xeon> i am looking to play halo 1 multi. and maybe wow
<histo> Xeon: what games are we talking about here.
<Joker_-_> anyone here has an idea why mythbuntu couldn't recongnize my DVD burner as a burner? (I can read CDs/DVDs but can't burn anything).
<Gnea> !cedega | Xeon
<histo> Safe: thats wierd can you browse the web on this machine?
<ubottu> Xeon: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Xeon> kotor, halo 1, wow
<histo> Gnea: Xeon cedega costs $
<vVvHACKERvVv> wine will not work EVER correctly
<histo> Gnea: Xeon wine is free
<Gnea> histo: so?
<histo> Xeon: wow works the others you can search on appdb.winehq.org
<seam0nster1> SORRY
<Xeon> well lets get back to my original question since gaming isnt equal
<vVvHACKERvVv> WB seam0nster
<Xeon> lol
<seam0nster1> vVvHACKERvVv
<Safe> histo: No, but I noticed that network-manager removed my DNS.
<Gnea> if you can afford $15/mo for WoW, you can afford $5/mo for cedega
<histo> Xeon: it may be if you check on wine
<prahal> freazer, /usr/share/initramfs/hooks/lilo
<linduxed> austin_: http://rafb.net/p/daQxkR85.html try those
<seam0nster1> my laptop overheated -_-
<Safe> histo: do you know if I can remove network-manager without it removing any of my settings?
<Xeon> gnea, i paly on a private server i odnt pay
<austin_> linduxed: hey, i think there giving me the wrong driver. the information presented is not my card
<vVvHACKERvVv> yea
<histo> Gnea: Xeon  why pay for cedega if wow works fine under wine?
<vVvHACKERvVv> I am here seam0nster
<wikkedfin> can ubuntu server handle Two Quad Core Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5345 @ 2.33GHz with 8GB ram?
<linduxed> austin_: could be
<austin_> linduxed: this is the picutre of it:  http://www.dvhardware.net/news/asus_radeon_hd_4850_1gb_dh.jpg
<Gnea> histo: if you can get it to work fine in wine, then great
<freazer> prahal: You are very determined to help me, I can't thank you enough even if we don't crack this ^^
<ScottG489> I just made a new swap partition because my old one was too small to hibernate. Now when I hibernate it seems to shut down normally but when I start back up its just like a normal freash startup. What could the problem be?
<histo> Safe: if you add yoru settings to /etc/network/inerfaces
<seam0nster1> phew
<freazer> prahal: looking into it
<vVvHACKERvVv> wine will ONLY SERVE to deter linux users
<austin_> linduxed: Any idea on how to get the right one?
<Xeon> ok, well my main question is how can I shrink my XP drive to install ubuntu on the partition
<quadaptor> exists a bash command, that runs a command for each line in file (like find -exec), e.g.   cat filelist.txt -exec basename {} \;
<histo> Safe: then you don't need nm
<austin_> linduxed: would updating all the software work?
<Gnea> vVvHACKERvVv: so will your attitude.
<Safe> histo: yeah, I've added them manually.
<vVvHACKERvVv> its not attitude Gnea, it experience
 * Dartel fans seamOnsters laptop
<histo> Xeon: boot the ubuntu install cd and use gparted to shrink xp partition.
<prahal> freazer, well . It refresh my memory and prepare me for when I will finally make the step to raid and lvm :)
<Safe> histo: just afraid that nm is gonna mess with my settings if I remove it. :D
<Xeon> but if you are saying gaming can be equal, how can i instlal ubuntu from xp and delete xp?
<Gnea> vVvHACKERvVv: no, you've got a terrible attitude, and it needs to change, please.
<histo> Gnea: it works flawlessly along with countless other games.
<cjae> how do I tell what linux filesystem I have eg, reiserfs, ext3?
<Xeon> i dont want to use a cd rom or a usb jsut str8 from the hd
<vVvHACKERvVv> Word of warning, the partition manager during ubuntu install has a tendency to fail when shrinking windows partitions
<Gnea> histo: i heard about that, it can work quite well.
<vVvHACKERvVv> from EXPERIENCE
<prahal> though I am guessing from other scripts . I do not have lilo installed for years
<histo> Xeon: well then you need a program to resize
<seam0nster1> it overheats when i have it on a fabric surface, i forgot (in bed)
<Gnea> vVvHACKERvVv: for you. never had that problem here.
<s4nd3r> Hi. To reinstall grub, after reinstall XP, is just to run update-grub right???? But, I got an error:
<s4nd3r> findfs: Unable to resolve 'UUID=0015ea14-8c25-4aaf-9a84-bb5fb58190c1'
<Safe> vVvHACKERvVv: me neither.
<s4nd3r> how solve it?
<Xeon> but you guys are making me having second doubts on keeping xp lol
<histo> Xeon: and there is agoing to be an issue with resizing a partition that you are currently using.
<vVvHACKERvVv> Gnea: not for me, for about 30% of the corporate machines I have installed it
<Gnea> vVvHACKERvVv: it would be better if you properly researched your problems and found concrete solutions before spouting your opinions as fact.
<austin_> liduxed: I really don't know man, i think i'ma shove windows on this machine
<fearful> cjae: sudo cat /etc/fstab and look
<kop> vVvHACKERvVv, remember the human
<vVvHACKERvVv> Gnea: these aren't opinions
<histo> Xeon: thats why most peole boot to something such as cd or usb to run a partitioning program to resize
<kop> Gnea, remember the human
<prince_jammys> austin_: see if this is useful: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<freazer> I think vVvHACKERvVv is right in giving a warning. Be _very sure_ your data is backed up before performing a NTFS resize because there is a much greater chance during that operation that your data can be permanently lost
<histo> Xeon: how do you plan on installing ubuntu if you don't want to use cd?
<vVvHACKERvVv> these people don't understand that freazer
<Xeon> if the gaming is very similar (which I hope) then can I instlal ubuntu from my XP HD and delete the XP in the process fo installing ubuntu
<histo> Xeon: wubi?
<Gnea> vVvHACKERvVv: there's a time and a place for such statements. consider a URL.
<fearful> I would suggest every one to move to Ubuntu it will make the world a better place :)
<vVvHACKERvVv> always want to start a fight and assert idiocy
<Xeon> histo: i was going to use wubi and dual boot but now...
<Flannel> freazer: Don't ever say those sorts of commands in here.
<harushimo> everytime I play the dvd, it comes out choppy and plus I'm getting a CRC error
<h00k> histo: you can with a USB drive, also
<Gnea> freazer: that's actually pretty common knowledge around here
<cjae> fearful: ok how do I tell if its reiser4 or not?
<Gnea> kop: we are human, are you not?
<Guest28254> hey guys, i'm in preferred applications and i'm trying to write a custom line to have things get launched using firefox 3.1 beta. which i installed myself. what is the commandline switch i have to use to make it open a target instead of just the home page?
<Kryzler> Gnea what's the problem? vVvHACKERvVv is just reminding us to do something that a lot of people forget
<histo> Xeon: well youc an search online there are rescue cds that you can use or even put on a thumb drive to boot to and resize then go back in windows and use wubi after resizing.
<Dartel> Folks this is not being productive
<kop> we tend to type things here we would never say to someone in person , well at least not the way we type it here . just remember there is another human being on the other side of the conversation here
<freazer> prahal: that path doesn't exist on my computer. I have /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/ which is close. the contents are "brltty, console_tools, fuse_utils, lvm2, ntfs_3g, udev, console_setup, dmsetup, kernelextras, mdadm, thermal, usplash" but no lilo
<vVvHACKERvVv> First off I will say what I want, I will never be told by you or anyone what I can say, I am here to help people so just sit back an be quiet, perhaps you'll learn something
<fearful> cjae: Well it should say ext3 if it is ext3 or else what it is
<vVvHACKERvVv> thanks for the backup guys
<Xeon> histo: but is it possible to install Ubuntu from the XP HD (mounting it) and then deleteing XP during the install?
<histo> Xeon: that i don't know of someone else may know the answer. I've never messed with the wubi install.
<cjae> fearful: I just says reiser but would like to know if its the old one or not
<keres> is xubuntu more light weight than windows 2000?
<histo> !install | Xeon
<ubottu> Xeon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<linduxed> austin_: "threatening" the channel with switching to windows doesnt help...might do the opposite but not help.
<prahal> freazer, find /usr/share/initramfs-tools/ |grep lilo . Sorry for the missing part of the path earlier
<fearful> cjae: I don't know sorry I thought it should have said there.
<vVvHACKERvVv> seam0nster you still here
<austin_> linduxed: eh, i read it some where on digg that it would work.
<cjae> !reiserfs
<ubottu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<vVvHACKERvVv> may we get back to your issue
<seam0nster1> yes
<linduxed> austin_: it should also
<seam0nster1> when you're ready good sir
<vVvHACKERvVv> lets roll
<linduxed> austin_: but i dont think you got the right drivers thats all
<seam0nster1> :)
<clay_the_arc> anyone care to help me with a sound issue?
<vVvHACKERvVv> like I said, post your sys specs and iwconfig output to the private window
<itchydog> !info | nmap
<ubottu> nmap: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<vVvHACKERvVv> need a look at that
<ubottu> nmap is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Xeon> Does any1 know the answer to this: is it possible to install Ubuntu from the XP HD (mounting it) and then deleteing XP during the install?
<freazer> prahal: I'm starting to want to switch my majors :-D no more computers for me.. maybe I should study music? the command " find /usr/share/initramfs-tools/ |grep lilo " found no files with lilo in the name.. I dropped the grep and I can confirm
<austin_> prince_jammys: do i just do all the commands on that page?
<fearful> Well I'm out for tonight guys good night see you tomorrow
<seam0nster1> okay
<keres> is xubuntu more light weight than windows 2000?
<Xeon> bye
<itchydog> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.62-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1031 kB, installed size 3644 kB
<linduxed> austin_: a system update is something one should always do so try that, might be the xorg package screwing stuff up
<fearful> keres: I can assure you yes, its made for light resources.
<russia213> How do you unlock a partition? >.< I've already used gksu but I still can't repartition my drive
<prince_jammys> austin_: i don't know. it just seemed like something worth checking out
<tabidachi_> keres, yes
<clay_the_arc> I'm getting a "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." Error message when i click on my volume control app on the top of my screen can anyone help?
<keres> woot
<keres> fearful: thanks
<vVvHACKERvVv> Xeon: Here is the answer, if you want to do ti from windows, use a partition manager to shrink partitions WITHIN windows, you do not want to lose data
<austin_> alright well g2g then, i'll update
<keres> tabidachi_: thanks
<austin_> bye
<prahal> freazer, geee . then the way to go could be grub2 ... by dpkg -P lilo
<vVvHACKERvVv> Xeon: simply then install into freespace its the safest way
<prahal> beforehand
<Xeon> vvhacker: I wont, this is a fresh computer
<Gnea> !partition | Xeon
<ubottu> Xeon: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<prahal> but this is dangerous . Do you have a boot disk ?
<vVvHACKERvVv> Xeon: your primary goal is dual boot correct?
<Gnea> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<prahal> dangerous in that if something goes wrong (could be misunderstanding of the question it asks , something not included in the questions , ...
<Xeon> well, now that you said vmware is similar, I won't mind to just use ubuntu only
<prince_jammys> russia213: use the gparted live cd, or the ubuntu livecd, and boot to that
<clay_the_arc> I'm getting a "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." Error message when i click on my volume control icon on the top of my screen can anyone help?
<vVvHACKERvVv> Xeon: thats fine like I said I will even give you a key JUST TO SEE IT, you will then hav eto go buy your own hey...
<brandon_> how can i check to see if my graphics card is running right?
<russia213> prince_jammys: I'll try that
<vVvHACKERvVv> actually, who cares, I will give yo ua perm KEY just for getting rid of windows
<Gnea> Xeon: you don't even need a key, just install vmware server or get virtualbox
<freazer> prahal: were all the previous messages directed towards me? I already did dpkg -P lilo and it worked.. goodbye!! mwahaha! and now apt-get install grub2 still says lilo failed :-D har har. I am now doing find / |grep update-initramfs and I'm going to examine each script directly to try to find references to lilo
<Xeon> vvhacker: ok but will the install corrupt when i want to delete XP
<Xeon> since it is running under XP?
<Gnea> !vbox | Xeon
<ubottu> Xeon: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<vVvHACKERvVv> Xeon: not if you use the entire disk inside the installer partition mgr
<vVvHACKERvVv> the problems occur when resizing NTFS within installer
<Xeon> oh
<prahal> freazer, oh so  try sudo update-initramfs -c -k <your kernel number> (note -c while installer try -u)
<vVvHACKERvVv> there is a 30% chance it wont work
<Xeon> so as long as I take up all the space for ubuntu there willl be no prob, correct?
<vVvHACKERvVv> correct
<Sarthor> Hi, I am using this link for helping to use 2 gateways for my linux router, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IProuteRoundRobbin the 2nd gateway is not working, some sites opening and some not, I am here for help
<Gnea> Xeon: if virtualization is a bit much, you might also want to consider wubi, especially since it's a new computer
<Gnea> !wubi | Xeon
<ubottu> Xeon: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<G-Blunted> ya partitionmanager resized my xp partition to 5GB with no problems...you could probably use it to delete the partition all together maybe?
<prahal> freazer, yep if I knew it was purged I won't have told you to look after lilo files :-(
<Xeon> g-blunted: that is the goal
<vVvHACKERvVv> The ubuntu installer will ahve 3 options
<Xeon> well do u game with vmware?
<prahal> the only remainings files are in the binary initramfs image (which will be erased by -c)
<vVvHACKERvVv> use entire disk, resize or specifiy, or manual
<Xeon> ah
<G-Blunted> Xeon, ya i resized it to a real small size...not sure about deleting it tho
<G-Blunted> probably could tho
<vVvHACKERvVv> Xeon: yes I use VMWARE for ONLY gaming its the only time I EVER run windows
<Xeon> and what is the quality like
<vVvHACKERvVv> and I love that I can run it within Ubunut/Linux
<vVvHACKERvVv> Xeon, no difference
<kindofabuzz> what games?
<freazer> I remember there was a system variable for my kernel number, or a way to determine my kernel number, but I don't remember the specifics, anyone?
<vVvHACKERvVv> only difference if you have a slow machine
<Xeon> kotor 2
<Xeon> wow
<vVvHACKERvVv> I run C&C Generals, Civ IV, COD, BattleField 1943
<seam0nster1> what ?
<kindofabuzz> i'm so out of touch with new games, can't play any of them anyways, p4 1.5Ghz , WoW runs decent, about as new as i get
<seam0nster1> okay.... ami still here ?
<miller_> uname -a will give kernel number I believe
<seam0nster1> generals zh is awesome
<vVvHACKERvVv> seam0nster: AMEN
<vVvHACKERvVv> haha
<Dartel> your there I am here
<vVvHACKERvVv> Love C&C ZH
<Xeon> ok, and is openoffice comaptible with microsfot excel
<seam0nster1> me too
<kindofabuzz> vVvHACKERvVv, won't those run with Wine? why vmware?
<Gnea> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<seam0nster1> c&c3 pissed me off
<clay_the_arc> I'm getting a "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." Error message when i click on my volume control icon on the top of my screen can anyone help?
<brandon_> could someone help me get my visual effects to work ?
<MoTec> Xeon: I know it reads older excel documents no problem.. Miht still have problems witht he Office 2007 formats, tho.
<jerbear> flash video is pretty choppy, but my computer is pretty fast. what might be causing this?
<vVvHACKERvVv> kindofabuzz: I have tried every emulator, wine just does not work correctly
<G-Blunted> freazer, uname -ro
<Xeon> and how is video player
<vVvHACKERvVv> Xeon: what do you mean vid player
<Xeon> have you heard of elisa?
<Xeon> is it good?
<Dartel> SeamOnster you get your issue fixed?
<vVvHACKERvVv> we are still working on seam0nsters' issue
<Sarthor> Hi, I am using this link for helping to use 2 gateways for my linux router, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IProuteRoundRobbin the 2nd gateway is not working, some sites opening and some not, I am here for help
<vVvHACKERvVv> got sidetracked about C&C
<vVvHACKERvVv> haha
<histo> Xeon: oo is compatible with excel and doc and everything
<seam0nster1> ^_^ np
<slamdn> Hey guys, im in a lot of trouble right now. My motherboard got fried so i transfered my  hdds to another mobo which only has onboard graphics (and does not have an agp slot for my gfx card) and now everytime i try to boot into ubuntu 8.10 everything is fine untill the little orange loading bar is done, then the screen goes batshit crazy display grey bars and what not. I think i should edit the xorg.conf file from a live cd but i dont know how to change it. 
<Gnea> !effects | brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<freazer> miller_: uname -a worked great, thanks ^^
<seam0nster1> wtf was that ?
<try2free> why sudo apt-get update halt on 23% and continue after 2-3minute? how to solve this?
<danbhfive> slamdn: have you tried removing your graphics drivers?
<Dartel> I noticed thats why I brought your attention back to the VERY patient SeamOnster LOL
<vVvHACKERvVv> seam0nster: its me in your system
<vVvHACKERvVv> ;-)
<Guest28254> hey guys, i'm in preferred applications and i'm trying to write a custom line to have things get launched using firefox 3.1 beta. which i installed myself. what is the commandline switch i have to use to make it open a target instead of just the home page?
<seam0nster1> my laptop just made the "duh DUH"  noise asif i plugged in a usb thingy
<seam0nster1> zomg tits or gtfo
<vVvHACKERvVv> Lol
<Kryzler> heh
<kbrosnan> Guest6067: firefox %u i think
<MoTec> slamdn: After it boots up and freaks out hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 and you will get a standard, text mode, login prompt - no need for the live cd.
<Gnea> seam0nster1: please don't say that again.
<vVvHACKERvVv> seam0nster: I think I will need a shell account on your sytem...
<radsy> firefox '%s' sigma92
<seam0nster1> sorrt GNea
<seam0nster1> sorry*
<vVvHACKERvVv> LoL, I am kidding
<seam0nster1> lol i hope so
<radsy> oh, sorry sigma92 - i misread. that's not it.
<Kryzler> heh, somebody asked me for my ip once
<G-Blunted> how you make an account on your system?
<Aster0ID> Hi everyone
<G-Blunted> i wanna let someone login to a shell on my computer...
<seam0nster1> me too, i gave it them too -_-
<freazer> prahal: Thanks to your advice I fixed it.
<seam0nster1> back in the days of sub7
<MoTec> G-Blunted: useradd or is it adduser
<MoTec> hmmm
<vVvHACKERvVv> seam0nster: you still didn't give me the sys specs and USB Wifi model
<Dartel> If you just transfered the hard drives the info is set up for the other system you have to redo the graphic drivers to match the other board
<MoTec> damn this beer is good
<seam0nster1> i didnt know any better at the time
<seam0nster1> oh yeah
<slamdn> motec, thanks. im on a live cd right now. how should i edit my xorg.conf file_?
<vVvHACKERvVv> sub7...LoL, I knoew the people that wrote that
<seam0nster1> how do i do that ?
<seam0nster1> u know mobman ?!
<freazer> prahal: the offending file wasn't calling update-lilo, it was just calling lilo direct from the script at /usr/s-bin/update-initramfs - on line 168
<Dillizar> how can i record what i am doing on the desktop
<Aster0ID> I want to install ubuntu and switch fro Vista to Linux. I want to buy an external hard drive and was wondering if encrypted hard drive would give me trouble with linux? this is the product I wanted: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4010243&CatId=136
<vVvHACKERvVv> seam0nster: he's not mobman
<MoTec> sladen: mount your file system and make the edit.
<vVvHACKERvVv> thats all I can say
<seam0nster1> oooooo
<vVvHACKERvVv> anyway
<MoTec> i;m sorry i'm a bit intoxicated.. i have no details
<Oxygenfad> Hey guys, I want to remote access ubuntu from an XP machine. What program would I use to have remote desktop ?
<vVvHACKERvVv> Oxygenfad: vncserver
<freazer> Oxygenfad: I highly recommend xvnc4server
<|ns|nR8> Oxygenfad, i use vnc
<Oxygenfad> Thanks
<sigma92> radsy: shucks =(
<MoTec> mdkir /mnt/hd && mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/nd
<Dillizar> how can i video record what i am doing on the desktop
<sigma92> radsy: out of curiosity, what did you misread
<freazer> Oxygenfad: and then on Windows use tightvnc to connect
<alotbter> how do you do that cube thing in ubuntu?
<clay_the_arc> I'm getting a "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." Error message when i click on my volume control icon on the top of my screen can anyone help?
<MoTec> somethign like that.. then look for /etc/x11/wtfever under /mnt/hd
<vVvHACKERvVv> Dillizar: I use gtk-recordmydesktop
<vVvHACKERvVv> that is actually what brought me here
<freazer> alotbter: you are looking for compiz-fusion desktop effects, it requires 3d acceleration
<Kryzler> alotbter you enable advanced graphics effects
<radsy> sigma92, when you said 'open a target'
<radsy> sigma92, do you just want it to open a particular site?
<Dillizar> alotbter, sudo apt-get insyall compiz
<ktron> I need to figure out the 'grub name' (hd0, hd1, etc) for a device and I'm running off of the live cd... suggestions?
<Dillizar> *install
<Kryzler> alotber: although you may need to install a load of drivers
<alotbter> where do you enable advanced graphics effects?
<Kryzler> System -> Preferences ->
<Kryzler> er....
<vVvHACKERvVv> alotbter: admin->appearance
<whatev> how can i make it so i can type http://foo.localhost/ and http://bar.localhost/ to create different subdomains on my apache installation?
<Dartel> brb
<Kryzler> what vVvHACKERvVv said ^_^
<vVvHACKERvVv> oops Kry is right
<vVvHACKERvVv> HAHA
<Kryzler> Am i?
<Kryzler> damn...
<vVvHACKERvVv> LoL
<Kryzler> er...
<Dillizar> alotbter, system->preferences>adfs
<vVvHACKERvVv> thats funny
<Kryzler> *fail*
<sync350> Is it possible to set up a user for ftp access and for them to not be able to use a shell, ex: ssh in.  I run an ftp server and an ssh server, but I want some users to be able to use their accounts as ftp only.
<FloodBot1> Kryzler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slamdn> How do i rename files in the command prompt_? thanks
<vVvHACKERvVv> I tihk you were right ROFL
<vVvHACKERvVv> I din't use the menu
<FloodBot1> vVvHACKERvVv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vVvHACKERvVv> hahah
<Dillizar> vVvHACKERvVv, where can i get this gtk-recordmydesktop
<prahal> freazer, thanks for the info . Bye I am switching back to debian . I disagree with the way suspend is handled on ubuntu (and on a netbook this is pretty critical !) .
<vVvHACKERvVv> Dillizar: sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<kitche> sync350: I should use virtual users for ftp server myself if you want them to be seperate from system users
<alotbter> vVvHACKERvVv, Dillizar i dont see that option
<freazer> prahal: I can understand that. you were extremely helpful and I can't thank you enough
<Dillizar> its called cube alotbter
<vVvHACKERvVv> alotbter: System->Preferences->Appearance
<sync350> kitche: alright, I was thinking something along those lines, haven't really messed with virtual users that much, it'll give me something new to read up on though, thanks :)
<sigma92> radsy: i mean that if i just put the command firefox-3.1 it opens my home page when i click on a link in Evolution
<sigma92> radsy: when i'd rather it open the link itself
<radsy> oh sigma92, then it is %s
<try2free> please help. why sudo apt-get update halt on 23% and continue after 2-3minute? how to solve this?
<prahal> long live choice :) I wish you ... no more stupid bugs eating hours of your life and enjoy precious time
<Dillizar> alotbter, wait i will record a video to you thanks to vVvHACKERvVv  :P
<sigma92> radsy: it works, good show old chap
<jtaji> sigma92: yeah firefox %s
<vVvHACKERvVv> Dillizar: You're welcome
<Dillizar> :P
<Dillizar> je sais mon ami
<Dillizar> :D
<vVvHACKERvVv> boy I am just saving the world tonight
<alotbter> ok
<vVvHACKERvVv> chcek out my video tutorials on youtube, seach for vVvHACKERvVv
<freazer> vVvHACKERvVv: you were no help to me :-p
<vVvHACKERvVv> ;-)
<vVvHACKERvVv> freazer: sorry I am trying to help everyone I hav ea short attention span
<Dillizar> hahahahahaa commercials  vVvHACKERvVv  SHAME ON YOU
<vVvHACKERvVv> Its not a commercial
<vVvHACKERvVv> its helpful
<alotbter> what should i search for
<vVvHACKERvVv> I do video tuts FOR linux on how to install and configure things
<vVvHACKERvVv> SPECifically for Ubuntu and FreeBSD
<vVvHACKERvVv> Hey I even use my voice instead of playing that damn techno garbage everyone playes when doing a tut on linux
<vVvHACKERvVv> Lol
<Kryzler> heh
<seam0nster1> lol'd
<Aster0ID> will Ubuntu recognise and charge my iphone?
<Kryzler> yes
<Kryzler> sometimes
<GuruDrew> Techno phails
<ryanprior> Aster0ID: One way to find out. =D
<GuruDrew> Ubuntu works great with the G1
<GuruDrew> Go figure
<Kryzler> heh
<freazer> vVvHACKERvVv: here's a good one for you: Ubuntu 8.04, I run "firefox" in the terminal and I get the following output back: "Illegal instruction" so I try firefox -safe_mode -- and I get the same error. I don't have flash or any of that silly stuff, this is a fresh installation! does this mean my kernel is corrupt or something?
<GuruDrew> Writing some custom apps in Eclipse for android lol
<GuruDrew> Pretty nice little OS
<Kryzler> nice GuruDrew
<Kryzler> :D
<vVvHACKERvVv> why in terminal freazer?
<Kryzler> cos he is hardcore
<freazer> vVvHACKERvVv: so you bebop sing the techno sounds instead of play them in the background??
<ryanprior> freazer: Does that happen when you use the LiveCD?
<GuruDrew> vVvHACKERvVv, If it fails at terminal it's bound to fail at an icon, at least at terminal he gets output
<vVvHACKERvVv> I said nothing about failing from an icon
<nDuff> Aster0ID, it recognizes mine as a camera
<vVvHACKERvVv> it was a general question to get the mental state of the user
<Dillizar> alo its almost ready
<vVvHACKERvVv> ::snicker::
<freazer> ryanprior: liveCD works great, this is after I've tried reinstalling from the live CD.. I even do apt-get install --reinstall firefox or even purge firefox and then install firefox, and I get the same error.. is there a way to reinstall all dependencies?
<Aster0ID> nDuff, does it charge it then?
<riz0n> can someone recommend a good howto on running scripts in ubuntu
<nDuff> Aster0ID, yup
<Dillizar> vVvHACKERvVv,  dude makes my pc ho SLOW
<freazer> vVvHACKERvVv: because when I run in the gui it doesn't give me an error.. it just says "Starting firefox..." for about 5 seconds and then closes
<Aster0ID> nDuff, what do you do when you want to sync to itunes ?
<riz0n> i want to write a shell script that will start another program from the shell
<GuruDrew> The wine team needs to get cracking in GTA4 so I can delete this XP partition
<Kryzler> riz0n terminal will run te scripts as long as you have the right stuff insatlled
<nDuff> Aster0ID, use my Windows box at home
<ryanprior> freazer: Since this is a fresh install, how about just reinstalling the whole OS and seeing if that helps?
<vVvHACKERvVv> freazer: it could be a million things, believe it or not I don't have all the answeres
<freazer> vVvHACKERvVv: what sort of mental state have you perused from my answer?
<vVvHACKERvVv> at this point its research time
<Kryzler> so riz0n e.g. you need java installed etc to run java
<GuruDrew> 86% completion with only 25 hours play time, I'm such a loser.
<austin_> Hey guys, just did a system update, the same driver is being shown to me ;(
<ryanprior> freazer: If something went wrong with the install, any number of things could be broken.
<riz0n> Kryzler: basically i want the script to run "BitchX 127.0.0.1"
<nDuff> Aster0ID, ...if I didn't have one, I'd probably set it up for USB passthrough to a Windows instance running in VirtualBox.
<freazer> vVvHACKERvVv: just trolling you :-) I've never had problems with firefox in Windows *tease*
<Aster0ID> does that virtualbox run fast?
<sonoblaise> I've installed the new CATALYST driver from the ATI website.  I causes some problems with allegro in wine.  Guys on the  wine told me to remove the ATI drivers and get the latest open drivers that should be enough for me because the open drivers in ubuntu are too old.  How do I remove the ATI package... i didn't used synaptic so I dont know how.  thanks!
<vVvHACKERvVv> WINDOWS..DAMN you...
<vVvHACKERvVv> LoL
<riz0n> Kryzler: i will have some people connecting into my server through putty and i dont want everyone to have to type that entire command, so i want to create a command "chat" that will launch it.
<GuruDrew> Haha, anyone got an invite for me to #wine? :)
<nDuff> Aster0ID, I don't use it for games or anything, but sure.
<try2free> how to get free support?
<lstarnes> GuruDrew: try #winehq
<vVvHACKERvVv> how dare you take advantage of my kindness
<Kryzler> er....
<Aster0ID> nDuff, ok, thanks
<GuruDrew> lstarnes, Oh, that's right, thanks kindly
<freazer> ryanprior: I figured as much ^^ working on mass reinstalling now.. thanks to prahal
<alotbter> i still cant find advanced effects
<Aster0ID> I am going to switch to Linux, once and for all
<Dillizar> alotbter,
<vVvHACKERvVv> Dillizar: it it working?
<nDuff> Aster0ID, ...btw, while VirtualBox is ideal for desktop VMs, if you're going to be virtualizing servers or doing automated QA or somesuch, you might do well to look at KVM instead.
<Dillizar> yeah
<vVvHACKERvVv> good
<Dillizar> but its f slow
<ryanprior> freazer: If that doesn't work, I might suspect your hard drive, since that's a definite difference between the LiveCD and installed Ubuntu,.
<vVvHACKERvVv> get a faster computer
<Dillizar> it makes my ps SLOW
<Kryzler> sorry riz0n I'm stuck on that one... although with IRC clients, normally the most popular way to do scripts that run automatically is to write a perl or python program and run it in IRSSI
<vVvHACKERvVv> or switch to MAC
<Dillizar> PC*
<vVvHACKERvVv> !!
<vVvHACKERvVv> haha
<benjamin_> Hi can someone help me, I just get Ubuntu Server working and I need help setting things up.
<FloodBot1> vVvHACKERvVv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nDuff> !ask > benjamin_
<ubottu> benjamin_, please see my private message
<F4RR4R> If I'm going to use CVS/SVN to download the source code to the ogre/cegui/ode libraries and compile them myself, is there a specific place that ubuntu prefers I store that source code?
<Aster0ID> nDuff, I would just need virtual vista to do some rare stuff
<MoTec> F4RR4R: just download and extract to your home directory
<Kryzler> riz0n just so you know, I can't do Perl OR Python... so don't ask me :P
<MoTec> when you do the make and make install it'll put it where it belongs
<Dillizar> alotbter, i hope it will work :)
<F4RR4R> MoTec: Thanks. :)
<riz0n> ok
<nDuff> Aster0ID, ...yar, vbox should be fine for that; I keep it around on my work system for running Outlook and the occasional bit of win32 client testing, and it does that just fine.
<benjamin_> Sorry.  Can someone help me set up my Ubuntu Server to support a website?
<MoTec> well, it's _supposed_ to put the stuff where it belongs.. YMMV :)
<nDuff> benjamin_, so -- just a simple Apache installation?
<nDuff> benjamin_, or something fancier?
<vVvHACKERvVv> How do I list files from the command line in Ubuntu?
<lstarnes> vVvHACKERvVv: ls
<vVvHACKERvVv> ::snicker::
<MoTec> vVvHACKERvVv: ls -l --color if you wanna be cool :)
<sonoblaise> vVvHACKERvVv: ls -l for the list mode
<alotbter> Dillizar, just upload it to utube
<sonoblaise> :p
<vVvHACKERvVv> ...I get such a kick out of this
<vVvHACKERvVv> LoL
<seam0nster1> i wonder why terminal told me "python install_rt73_drivers.py" file not found..
<freazer> do you guys honestly think vVvHACKERvVv didn't know that?
<vVvHACKERvVv> rofl
<alotbter> i cant find it on my harddrive
<benjamin_> well aparently I just installed mysql. but I don't belive that i have gotten around to Apache
<freazer> after he's been spamming this channel all day
<sonoblaise> vVvHACKERvVv: first console experience ?
<Dillizar> lol what do you use
<vVvHACKERvVv> seam0nster:  do NOT use that python script
<vVvHACKERvVv> it will not work
<sonoblaise> we all remember this :p
<freazer> vVvHACKERvVv: wow it's like they don't even read the channel
<Kryzler> heh
<vVvHACKERvVv> great isnt it
<vVvHACKERvVv> lol
<GuruDrew> vVvHACKERvVv, how can you use that alias and ask how to ls :|
<seam0nster1> i am willing to try anything dood
<Dillizar> alotbter, wait 10 sec
<Kryzler> my 6 year old brother knows what ls does :P
<alotbter> Dillizar, what is the name of the file
<vVvHACKERvVv> hahah it never ands
<benjamin_> nDuff: this is the tutorial (of sorts) that i've been following http://howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-8.10-p4http://howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-8.10-p4
<Kryzler> and my 8 year old sister knows ls
<benjamin_> nDuff: this is the tutorial (of sorts) that i've been following http://howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-8.10-p4
<Flannel> benjamin_: The howtoforge walkthroughs are generally rubbish when it comes to Ubuntu
<GuruDrew> if you're pro you've aliased ll
<GuruDrew> Anyone?
<vVvHACKERvVv> where do I put "ls"
<vVvHACKERvVv> ?
<Kryzler> I sat them down and took them through basic terminal commands xD
<benjamin_> Flannel:  Well thats good to know
<freazer> vVvHACKERvVv: I think all you're doing is testing people's willingness to help - which is a good thing. at least these guys can handle the simple stuff
<Kryzler> vVvHACKERvVv shh :P
<Kryzler> lol
<Chriz212> how do i restore grub from usb?
<freazer> I can tell you where to shove that "ls" ...
<nDuff> benjamin_, OK -- where are you having trouble with it?
<vVvHACKERvVv> my eyes are watering
<vVvHACKERvVv> haha
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dillizar> alotbter, http://rapidshare.com/files/195803318/out.ogg.html
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> its not a porn but it looks good
<Dillizar> :D
<benjamin_> well I'm not sure how to set up the IP address, I believe I need it to be static and then setting up a domain.
<alotbter> could downloading an ogg file allow someone to hack my computer?
<benjamin_> nDuff:well I'm not sure how to set up the IP address, I believe I need it to be static and then setting up a domain.
<vVvHACKERvVv> Dillizar: actually what brought me here was the blurr of my desktop video recordings when mposted to youtube
<vVvHACKERvVv> i cant get around it
<Dillizar> alotbter, lool
<vVvHACKERvVv> I even encoded with mencoder and /or user specialized interlacing
<Dillizar> alotbter, its a video file
<vVvHACKERvVv> still no dice
<alotbter> whos lool and what is he doing here
<seam0nster1> vVVHACKERvVv: considering the results of iwconfig do you think i should reinstall ubuntu or somthing ?
<Dillizar> vVvHACKERvVv,  maybe because its a ogg
<nDuff> benjamin_, ...well, depending on what kind of connectivity you have, IP allocation and DNS setup may be out of your hands.
<vVvHACKERvVv> Dillizar: its an ogv not an ogg
<Dillizar> mine is ogg
<MoTec> pfsense handles my ip's for me.. and it makes me happy.
<vVvHACKERvVv> seam0nster: no
<benjamin_> nDuff: how can i tell you what connectivity I have
<administrator> How to "fat"  floppy disk  Into a format "et2"
<vVvHACKERvVv> gimme some time I am having fun rught now
<vVvHACKERvVv> lol
<vVvHACKERvVv> we need your hardware specs seam0nster
<benjamin_> nDuff: I'm not running wireless and connected through ethernet.  Does that help?
<vVvHACKERvVv> if you do not know you need to find out
<Dillizar> alotbter, just take the video and will show you were to find it
<sonoblaise> what is the xfree version that comes with ubuntu 8.10?
<administrator> How to "fat"  floppy disk  Into a format "et2"
<nDuff> benjamin_, the config file controlling your server's local IP address is /etc/network/interfaces, but any static IP you set in there needs to be valid for the network you're on, and not be something the local DHCP server might hand to someone else.
<administrator> How to "fat"  floppy disk  Into a format "et2"
<Flannel> !enter | vVvHACKERvVv
<seam0nster1> how ? what exactly do u need to know ?
<ubottu> vVvHACKERvVv: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alotbter> Dillizar, why cant you just tell me?
<Dillizar> vVvHACKERvVv, does recording your desktop makes your pc SLOW??
<nDuff> benjamin_, who's your local network administrator?
<ryanprior> !repeat | administrator
<ubottu> administrator: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vVvHACKERvVv> Dillizar: no
<benjamin_> nDuff:  I don't know.
<vVvHACKERvVv> Dillizar: use 15 FPS and NTSC methods
<Aster0ID> Ok, quick question: On Ubuntu site it says the curent version will be supported untill 2010. then what do I do?
<Dillizar> alotbter ah #compiz
<nDuff> benjamin_, where do you get your Internet service from?
<vVvHACKERvVv> I am running a Vostro 1510 and no issues
<nDuff> Aster0ID, upgrade to a newer one :)
<austin_> Does anyone know how to fix ATI driver problems? the card was made by asus
<vVvHACKERvVv> even the MEDAI panel works with Ubuntu
<vVvHACKERvVv> I am extatic
<nDuff> Aster0ID, the upgrade process is shiny and clicky and automated.
<freazer> administrator: can you try to spell things correctly so that we can properly understand the question? did you mean "format" a floppy into "ext2" ?
<Aster0ID> nDuff, Upgrade would mean reinstalling the OS?
<vVvHACKERvVv> ATI NO WAY---STAY AWAY
<Dillizar> vVvHACKERvVv, where can i find the methods
<nDuff> Aster0ID, no, it means clicking a few buttons.
<nDuff> Aster0ID, ...and letting the OS reinstall all the components that changed.
<vVvHACKERvVv> Dillizar: you have to re-encode with DeVeDe
<freazer> administrator: are you using Ubuntu? command line or GUI? either way I recommend either parted or gparted but I'm not sure if they work on hotswappable/removable  volumes
<Aster0ID> nDuff, what is the version of the ubuntu on default download site? is it KDE ubuntu or Gnome?
<nDuff> Aster0ID, default Ubuntu uses GNOME.
<Flannel> Aster0ID: Gnome is Ubuntu
<administrator> 	I have a floppy disk is formatted fat
<Dillizar> vVvHACKERvVv, and when i select a window? desktop ??
<vVvHACKERvVv> Gnome is NOT ubnut
<ryanprior> Aster0ID: Ubuntu comes with Gnome by default, Kubuntu comes with KDE.
<Aster0ID> nDuff, switching to KDE would not be much trouble I would assume?
<Kryzler> Gnom != Ubuntu
<administrator> 	I would like to format it into ET2
<vVvHACKERvVv> Dillizar: you can choose window if you want less system resources
<Aster0ID> which is "better"
<nDuff> Aster0ID, I don't know how much trouble is involved in switching between distribution variants, but I'd be surprised if it were very tricky.
<Aster0ID> gnome or kde? for a beginner
<MoTec> Aster0ID: join do an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to switch from gnome to kde
<F4RR4R> Will it break things in ubuntu 8.10 desktop if i rename the directories in my home directory to be more conform? (I.e "Pictures"->"pictures", "Music"->"music")
 * Gnea wonders where vVvHACKERvVv's Ubuntu & FreeBSD videos are at...
<vVvHACKERvVv> is there a freaking echo in here
<ryanprior> !best | Aster0ID
<ubottu> Aster0ID: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kryzler> !repeat | administrator
<nDuff> Aster0ID, both should work.
<ubottu> administrator: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vVvHACKERvVv> Gnea, have not upload all of them
<vVvHACKERvVv> only have my new account open
<Dillizar> Aster0ID, kde is better for begging you have the start menu and bla bla bla
<Gnea> vVvHACKERvVv: I suppose it'd help if they existed :)
<Kryzler> administrator, clearly no-one knows... you'll have to ask somewhere else
<dmphotography> Hey, does anyone happen to know where apache is installed on ubuntu, or even better, what the command to stop it is?
<Flannel> dmphotography: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<benjamin_> nDuff:  Can I tell you my IP address?
<MoTec> /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<MoTec> dangit
<Aster0ID> Most of you would use Gnome then?
<vVvHACKERvVv> if you read why I was originally here, you would have seen my question regarding blurry youtube videos, for someone whom constantly says to RESEARCH befor eyou talk you are awfully ignorant regarding your remarks
<MoTec> guis are for the weak :)
<Dillizar> Aster0ID,  here is gnome #kubuntu is kde
<Aster0ID> I am installing it for my mom :) shes not so good with computers
<Kryzler> Aster0ID I use whatever happenes to be my preference at the time
<ryanprior> Aster0ID: Most of us here use Gnome, or Gnome and something else.
<histo> msg ubottu attitude
<ryanprior> Aster0ID: I use Gnome and sometimes Xfce.
<vVvHACKERvVv> just an observation of course
<Dillizar> Aster0ID,  let me tell you what i did for my mom ok
<MoTec> but, when i must, i use xfec4 :)
<Dillizar> :D
<histo> !attitude | vVvHACKERvVv
<ubottu> vVvHACKERvVv: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nDuff> benjamin_, ...well, you *can*, and I can do a traceback to see who your provider is, but that's not really enough information. Are you plugged into a corporate network, or a home network?
<Dillizar> Aster0ID, i installed a ubuntu and made it look just like vista with the menu button
<Gnea> vVvHACKERvVv: not everyone spends all of their time paying attention to everything in this channel all of the time.
<Aster0ID> Dillizar, how did you do that lol?
<Dillizar> Aster0ID,  i can how you how cuz its good for moms and sisters :D and stupid brothers :P
<benjamin_> nDuff: home network
<Dillizar> well Aster0ID
<vVvHACKERvVv> Gnea: we are never going to see eye to eye on anything, lets just not talk to each other
<nDuff> benjamin_, that being the case, you can log into your router and configure the IP range used for DHCP (and, thus, which IPs *aren't*)
<vVvHACKERvVv> k?
<benjamin_> nDuff: Would you mind walking me though?
<nDuff> benjamin_, ...so, pick one of the IPs that aren't in the DHCP range, and set it up in /etc/network/interfaces (see the output from "man interfaces" for documentation on that file)
<nDuff> benjamin_, I can't help you with your router -- that's well beyond the scope of supporting Ubuntu, and there are too many different models for me to know them all.
<benjamin_> nDuff: Can you explain more in depth
<vVvHACKERvVv> seam0nster: still here
<uman_> Hey guys. My mobo recently got fried so i changed mobos, and now my cablemodem (usb) eth2 doesnt work anymore. I plug it into my pc and it doesnt show up. Also, i get an internet icon on my menubar,top right with an error that says SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device. What can i do. Thanks
<Gnea> vVvHACKERvVv: please try to follow the guidelines... if ignorance is the way you prefer to go, then that's fine, but then again, you could simply re-state the original problem and leave your attitude parked at the door.. you might get a better response that way.
<MoTec> I checked by the door.
<ryanprior> uman_: Do any USB devices work?
<MoTec> The attitude section is WAY full.
<vVvHACKERvVv> Ok you can have the last word...
<Gnea> MoTec: didn't you know? we just point it to /dev/null - it's infinite :)
<vVvHACKERvVv> anyway
<MoTec> hehe
<noobsp> ...
<uman_> ryanprior, yeah, flash drives work
<vVvHACKERvVv> can I ask a question?
<Gnea> !ask | vVvHACKERvVv
<ubottu> vVvHACKERvVv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vVvHACKERvVv> :;snicker::
<Dillizar> Aster0ID, you need a vista theme! aero smt dunno download a start button and istall it and put it on the panel and just use emerald to make the buttons really really shiny ! :D and then go instal some icons et voila a vista for mom :D wiht no viruses :D
<ryanprior> vVvHACKERvVv: This isn't a shouting contest. Gnea wants to have a civil channel, and we have a legit body of channel guidelines that we expect people to stick to. Right now, you're straying outside and giving us attitude about it.
<ryanprior> !guidelines | vVvHACKERvVv
<ubottu> vVvHACKERvVv: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dillizar> Aster0ID, go to gnome-look.org or smt like that
<Aster0ID> Dillizar, cool :)
<Dillizar> i am to lazy to change pc and show you
<vVvHACKERvVv> I am helping anyone I can, i dnot need you throwing you garbage up everything I say something
<Dillizar> :D
<vVvHACKERvVv> grow up
<Gnea> vVvHACKERvVv: stop.
<porkpie> anyone had this before 'error while loading shared libraries: libltdl.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory' ?
<try2free> please somebody give some hints. why sudo apt-get update halt on 23% and continue after 2-3minute?
<Flannel> Alright, vVvHACKERvVv, Gnea, that's enough out of everyone.  Regardless of who started, or whatever.  That's enough.
<norty> Question: I just changed my $PATH variable and i want to be able to use it but i dont want to logout to refresh it, what is another way to refresh it?
<chalcedony> try2free: think about resources and ram ..
<vigo> Flannel: Thank you
<vVvHACKERvVv> Flannel; thats what I attempted to do by stating "We shouldn't talk"
<simplemotives_> I'm having major dns/resolv issues with intrepid. It seems to be a commonly reported issue, but I see no clear resolution.
<simplemotives_> web requests take 20+ seconds and even timeout.
<simplemotives_> IP6 is disabled in ff3 config
<uman_> Hey guys. My mobo recently got fried so i changed mobos, and now my cablemodem (usb) eth2 doesnt work anymore. I plug it into my pc and it doesnt show up. Also, i get an internet icon on my menubar,top right with an error that says SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device. What can i do. Thanks
<chalcedony> how can i find my largest files ?
<nDuff> benjamin_, see my PM.
<vVvHACKERvVv> chalcedony: why do you want to do that
<Dillizar> Aster0ID, http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23
<danbhfive> chalcedony: Apps > Accs> Disk Usage Analyzer
<Dillizar> try this
<Dillizar> it will help you understand how to install some things you will need
<Aster0ID> Dillizar, thanks!
<chalcedony> vVvHACKERvVv: i have a lot to backup, maybe it's something i can do without (hoping)
<vVvHACKERvVv> one sec chal
<chalcedony> vVvHACKERvVv: ty :)
<chalcedony> vVvHACKERvVv: i need commmand line if possible
<vVvHACKERvVv> chal: I am talking to someone..gimem a sec
<cdeszaq> How can I get my Windows Media Center remote to work in Ubuntu?
<ryanprior> chalcedony: There's a built-in GUI tool that makes it very easy to do that.
<Dillizar> no cdeszaq
<ryanprior> chalcedony: Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<cdeszaq> Dillizar: What? I asked how...not if
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> i dont think you can
<tritium> cdeszaq: lirc supports windows MCE remotes just fine
<ryanprior> chalcedony: It uses a simple method to find the large files, which you could replicate on the command line with a little scripting. Ask in #bash if you need help with that.
<Aster0ID> what's the default user/password on ubuntu install?
<Flannel> Aster0ID: Whatever you set it up t be during the install
<ryanprior> !root | Aster0ID
<ubottu> Aster0ID: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<centaur5> uman_: I would try removing the eth devices from /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and reboot and see what that does.
<benjamin_> tabidachi_:See my pm
<Aster0ID> I emant in the Live cd
<ryanprior> Aster0ID: Oh, I thought you asked for the default root password. Disregard that. =D
<Aster0ID> the download on website is tha live cd too right?
<vigo> Who had the SIOCGIFNUM  error?
<Flannel> Aster0ID: The user for the livecd is 'ubuntu' and there's no password.  If the liveCD is asking you to login, it's likely a bad burn, or an unofficial Ubuntu spinoff
<chalcedony> ryanprior: i'm looking at the gui .. we will see ty :)
<centaur5> vigo: uman_
<vigo> Thank you
<uman_> centaur5, vigo?
<swtaarrs> is there a way to drag-and-drop support in file-roller?
<vigo> uman_: I found some stuff on that here: http://docsun.cites.uiuc.edu/sun_docs/C/solaris_9/SUNWdev/NETPROTO/p40.html
<ryanprior> swtaarrs: We've had that since Hardy Heron. Before that, there's no way to enable it without backporting code.
<vigo> Is Solaris, but is still Linux, sorta
<Cody> Im getting this error message: input: b43-phy0 as /devices/virtual/input/input11 > firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw > b43-phy0 ERROR : Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found. I couldnt get the correct address it referred me to (http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/drivers/b43#devicefirmware) so i got it else where. Can anybody help me place it in the correct location, or possible help me figure out the correct web address?
<ryanprior> swtaarrs: In terms of release numbers, it's supported in Ubuntu 8.04+
<swtaarrs> ryanprior: I'm running intrepid, and I can't drag files from an open archive into nautilus
<ryanprior> swtaarrs: Let me try to be sure I'm right. One moment.
<whatev> how come sudo apt-get install xnvc[tab] only shows xvnc4viewer and not xvnc4server?
<swtaarrs> ryanprior: does it not work on read-only archives?
<ryanprior> swtaarrs: drag+drop works fine for me on Intrepid. I don't have a read-only archive to try -- can you point me to one?
<vigo> centaur5: There was also a post on the Ubuntu Forums about that.
<swtaarrs> ryanprior: this was one from an email I got, so not this particular one. maybe try chmod -w on one then reopen it?  it was a .zip archive if that matters
<vVvHACKERvVv> ok I am back
<ryanprior> swtaarrs: I went ahead and made an archive read-only, and I can still drag+drop from it.
<seam0nster1> wb
<vVvHACKERvVv> still with me
<centaur5> vigo: My first assumption was that it's looking for his old MAC addresses and still mapping those to eth* devices but can't find them.
<Dillizar> where can i change witch programs to run on boot
<ryanprior> swtaarrs: You aren't using a non-standard archive manager, are you? You're using file-roller?
<Cody> Can anybody help me with my question^^?
<vVvHACKERvVv> Dillizar: /etc/init.d
<vVvHACKERvVv> cody: shoot
<vigo> centaur5: That is what most of the data I looked up said.
<swtaarrs> ryanprior: yeah, it's file roller 2.24.1 according the the about box.  I just tried a .zip archive that's not read-only and it still doesn't work
<Cody> (11:07:02 PM) Cody: Im getting this error message: input: b43-phy0 as /devices/virtual/input/input11 > firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw > b43-phy0 ERROR : Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found. I couldnt get the correct address it referred me to (http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/drivers/b43#devicefirmware) so i got it else where. Can anybody help me place it in the correct location, or possible help me figure out the correct web addre
<vVvHACKERvVv> Cody: sorry for now I am working with seam0nster on his wireless issue
<try2free> chalcedony: resources same as the other machine. ram?
<centaur5> vigo: I've never swapped a motherboard with an Ubuntu installation but always assumed it would go really slick as long as you delete the contents of the 70-persistent-net.rules file. Now I'm curious and will have to try an experiment to see if switching boards with Ubuntu is more slick than XP.  :)
<Dillizar> not that vVvHACKERvVv like skype to be run when i log in the ubuntu you know simple stuff
<Dillizar> :P
<vVvHACKERvVv> general rule is one wireless problem a day for me
<vVvHACKERvVv> haha
<try2free> chalcedony: you mean my memory is low?
<seam0nster1> sorry cody
<Cody> vVvHACKERvVv:  I hear ya. Wish it was the same here.
<vVvHACKERvVv> Dillizar: i c
<Cody> seam0nster1:  ??
<try2free> chalcedony: resources same as the other machine and 3 or 4 days ago it's run smooth
<vVvHACKERvVv> Cody: he is what we call a user here
<seam0nster1> i used up the 1 turn
<vVvHACKERvVv> ya know...like you
<seam0nster1> flannel ??
<vigo> centaur5: That is what backups are for, it should be smoot and painless with a good backup set and if the harwdware is compliant with the distro you select.
<seam0nster1> now who will help me ;_;
<vigo> *smooth
<ryanprior> !anyone | seam0nster1
<ubottu> seam0nster1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gnea> Cody: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<Cody> Gnea:  May i ask why i need to do that?
<seam0nster1> -_-
<vVvHACKERvVv> how rude
<seam0nster1> ohhh wb dood
<Dillizar> vVvHACKERvVv, so do you know
<vVvHACKERvVv> this is why children should not have boot powers
<vVvHACKERvVv> sorry I missed the Q
<vVvHACKERvVv> restate
<Cody> vVvHACKERvVv: what did you mean hes just a user here?
<tritium> vVvHACKERvVv: enough, or it'll be a ban, and not a kick
<vVvHACKERvVv> go ahead, you will be hurting the users
<Gnea> Cody: because it's not installed by default
<vVvHACKERvVv> I have helped countless people here
<Cody> How would i install that on my other machine without an internet connection?
<seam0nster1> jesus christ, he is helping more people than anyone else, you should +o him not ban him -_-
<Cody> vVvHACKERvVv:  What are you doinf wrong?
<tritium> vVvHACKERvVv: I've been in this channel for years, and have never seen you before today.
<vVvHACKERvVv> tritium: correction you have never seen this nick before
<|syockit|> Cody: attitude problem
<tritium> vVvHACKERvVv: please just abide by the code of conduct, and you'll be fine
<Cody> Oh okay
<vVvHACKERvVv> tritum: people want me here becuase I help
<vVvHACKERvVv> just get off your high horse
<Cody> Gnea:  How do i install that without an internet connection?
<vVvHACKERvVv> and let me do my job
<vVvHACKERvVv> then everything will be fine
<Gnea> vVvHACKERvVv: We do ask that people get off of their horse at the door.
<tritium> vVvHACKERvVv: calm yourself down.
<Cody> You singled me out vVvHACKERvVv :P
<Gnea> Cody: do you have a USB thumbdrive?
<Cody> Yes and some blank cds.
<vVvHACKERvVv> I don't even know how I got here, I was having a good time
<Aster0ID> S.O.S - I tried to run live cd and monitor says "Video Mode Not Supported"
<whatev> how come sudo apt-get install xvnc[tab] only shows xvnc4viewer and not xvnc4server?
<vVvHACKERvVv> Cody: what do you mean singled you out?
<Gnea> Cody: try copying it to the USB drive and then run this on the ubuntu-side:  sudo dpkg -l file.deb  (where file.deb is the linux-firemware-BLAH.deb
<Cody> Only 1 wireless problem a day :P
<seam0nster1> some people are strange vVvHACKERvVv, don't worry about it
<n8tuser> whatev -> take a look at x11vnc  you may like it better
<centaur5> vigo: Well the main reason XP crashes is when there are new boards and I was hoping since Ubuntu just detects hardware and loads modules that if I install an Ubuntu machine and have to replace the board that I wouldn't have to reformat. I buy good boards though so I've never had to do it but now I'm curious. Although copying the home and pasting it into a new installation is quite effortless!  I love Ubuntu!
<Gnea> Cody: sorry, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<seam0nster1> they like to enforce silly rules etc
<whatev> n8tuser can i connect to x11vnc from tightvnc on windows?
<Aster0ID> Anyone?
<n8tuser> whatev -> absolutely
<vVvHACKERvVv> seam0nster: its a question of power. nothing more nothing less. Its not the rules they are enforcing, its the extension of supremicy
<tritium> seam0nster1: the channel's rules serve a purpose.  Please stay on topic.
<Cody> Gnea:  Where do i download this? Like the exact package from an internet based command of sudo apt-get install linux-firmware ?
<seam0nster1> true
<CyBurnett> I installed Ubuntu 8.04 and setup user and root accounts with passwords. now i need to edit the settings for my network but it will not accept the password? Your thoughts please :)
<ryanprior> Aster0ID: Sounds like it's detecting the monitor wrong. Are on an aged CRT, maybe?
<vVvHACKERvVv> tritum: the rules are placed there to help the users
<Flannel> vVvHACKERvVv: Please come to #ubuntu-ops so we can discuss this without creating so much noise.
<jp_sf> Aster0ID: what is your question ?
<vVvHACKERvVv> on my way
<chalcedony> Disk Usage Analyzer:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/115864/
<|syockit|> Cody: get them on packages.ubuntu.com
<vigo> cenataur5: Ibex is really good at new hardware, Heron ,'with updates' is also, still the backup rule is always in effect,
<Aster0ID> I am using a 17 inch LCD monitor (Hyunday) and it says "Video mode not supported" when I try to use Live cd or install disc
<Gnea> vVvHACKERvVv: everyone that /join's #ubuntu is a user.
<Cody> |syockit|:  Thank you.
<Aster0ID> it was fine when it was loading and language selection too, but then I got that message
<Aster0ID> ryanprior, jp_sf ^^^
<ryanprior> Aster0ID: If you can figure out how, try booting into VESA mode. I don't remember how to do it off the top of my head, but try Google.
<CyBurnett> Aster0ID, at the screen that says "install Ubuntu without any change to your computer" etc, hit F4 key and select "safe graphics mode"
<Gnea> !packages | Cody
<ubottu> Cody: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Gnea> Cody: check that website ^^^
<Aster0ID> CyBurnett, I dotn get to that point
<CyBurnett> Aster0ID, you mean you dont get to the screen immediately following the language selection window?
<Aster0ID> CyBurnett, yes, after language there is nothing
<Aster0ID> or there was some loading bar... or was that before
<Aster0ID> I get "Video mode not supported" monitor message
<Cody> So linux-firmware doesn't come with ubuntu?
<Cody> Ubuntu 8.10 intrepid?
<CyBurnett> Aster0ID, Sorry, I'm a newby to linux but i had the same problem as you and I got around it with the steps I mentioned :0
<n8tuser> Aster0ID -> try also the option vga=791
<tritium> Cody: yes
<|syockit|> Cody: it should if it's detected the hardware during install
<Aster0ID> n8tuser, how do I do that?
<|syockit|> tritium: it wasn't?
<rsd> soft sound on macpro...  anyone figured out how to make sound not really soft from headphones?   I've put the various mixers up to max, and on other ubuntu machines the sound works fine...  it's just really soft on this mac pro.
<tritium> |syockit|: no, you're correct
<tritium> It should be installed.
<n8tuser> Aster0ID -> i think when you press F6  and there is a long line of text.. insert it before the word quiet, and actually erase quiet to see the status while it is booting
<CyBurnett> I installed Ubuntu 8.04 and setup user and root accounts with passwords. now i need to edit the settings for my network but it will not accept the password? Your thoughts please :)
<Artelus> :D
<vVvHACKERvVv> ok i am back
<Artelus> I just got ubuntu!!! YAYYYY
<illume> CyBurnett: sudo su
<tritium> Cody: sudo -i
<chalcedony> wb
<chalcedony> vVvHACKERvVv:  Disk Usage Analyzer:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/115864/
<sonoblaise> I installed the latest ATI proprietary drivers from their website.  How do I remove a package installed without synaptic?  it had a graphic installer... I want to put the open drivers back, fglrx is killing me!
<danbhfive> chalcedony: are you using something non-gui?  what are you using?
<Gnea> Cody: is intrepid what you're running?
<CyBurnett> illume, Thanks but that opens my user folder :) I need to edit my network settings.
<seam0nster1> hay vVvHACKERvVv
<illume> CyBurnett: with the gui tool?  you should be able to type in your users password.
<illume> CyBurnett: not the root one
<billybigrigger> how can i boot to command line?
<vVvHACKERvVv> yea I am here
<vVvHACKERvVv> what a joke
<|syockit|> sonoblaise: website does not give uninstall instruction?
<vVvHACKERvVv> anyway lets get back to helping
<Nom-> Is the -virtual kernel from JeOS avaialable for a server install?
<seam0nster1> :)
<CyBurnett> illume, It doesnt seem to matter what I type it doesnt let me in :(
<sonoblaise> |syockit|: I searched but found nothing
<Artelus> Hey guys
<vVvHACKERvVv> socialism at its best
<vVvHACKERvVv> lol
<Artelus> how do you install Java on Ubuntu?
<billybigrigger> i just installed a fresh copy of intrepid x86 and after install on first boot, i enter login/password, and it hangs on loading gnome, i can move my mouse but thats it...nothing...
<sonoblaise> atiis ceahp on the documentation for their linux drivers
<seam0nster1> do u need my specs b4 we can continue ?
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: on booting, during grub, press esc to bring up kernel selection, select single-user boot
<vVvHACKERvVv> seam0nster yes
<vVvHACKERvVv> system, window manager ect..
<Artelus> How do you install JRE?
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: then you have selection of what to do
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: thanks
<alotbter> is there a way when you invert the screen colors to not invert pictures and videos?
<CyBurnett> illume, I have one password for user and seperate for root, neither work. passwords work for everything else though??
<|syockit|> Artelus: would that be Sun's, or OpenJDK?
<seam0nster1> well i will look out for you tomorrow, i have work in a few hours -_-
<chalcedony> danbhfive i typed it from the GUI
<Artelus> Um...which one is better? :D
<vVvHACKERvVv> yea me too 8am
<vVvHACKERvVv> back to software devel
<vVvHACKERvVv> haha
<tritium> !enter | vVvHACKERvVv
<ubottu> vVvHACKERvVv: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hanzpasco>  Hola estoy tratando de ejecutar un juego .Jar usando como base este manual pero ala hora de poner java -jar no pasa nada aca la pagina (http://andalinux.wordpress.com/2008/12/17/ejecutar-aplicaciones-jar-en-ubuntu-linux/)
<tritium> hanzpasco: /join #ubuntu-es, please
<seam0nster1> lol that guy loves you
<vVvHACKERvVv> I tell ya seam0nster
<vVvHACKERvVv> you see this all the time
<alotbter> !ru | hanzpasco
<ubottu> hanzpasco: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<|syockit|> Artelus: if you don't have anything against propietary, sun is better. apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<seam0nster1> i have seen it many times in other places
<vVvHACKERvVv> seam0nster: ruins the chats doesn't it..?
<|syockit|> Artelus: if you need the plugin, don't forget sun-java6-plugin
<seam0nster1> indeed
<vVvHACKERvVv> staright from the user
<Xaero> I have I question regarding bash scripting, say I wanted to parse a text file for urls that point to a certain domain name, I know the first step would be to grep for all lines containing the domain name in question, that match the pattern of a URL, but what would I do to get rid of the rest of said lines?
<tritium> vVvHACKERvVv, seam0nster1: one last warning to stay on topic
<Artelus> So how do I install Sun jafva?
<Artelus> Java*
<vVvHACKERvVv> LoL
<vVvHACKERvVv> see
<seam0nster1> -_-
<vVvHACKERvVv> he's itching
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: ok, i tried booting the recovery kernel image, and everything was fine, got to the recovery menu, and selected to fix x session, and then tried failsafe gnome and its still hanging after login
<seam0nster1> i just hope you're not a cop irl tritium
<seam0nster1> that would be scary
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: what's the rig? what are you trying to recover?
<can-o-worms> Does anyone know of a script or something to run so i can run bittorrent during off-peak times
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: just trying to boot
<chalcedony> danbhfive can anyone answer the question about the number of items . what's an item?
<chalcedony> i was actually looking for which is the largest files
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: i just did a fresh install on my desktop...install went fine, and couldnt even login to my first gnome session
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: could be the compiz thing hanging up. login screen came up?
<alotbter> is there a way when you invert the screen colors to not invert pictures and videos?
<danbhfive> chalcedony: I don't know what you are doing.  The app is graphical.  Can;t you see what the largest files are?
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: yeah gdm came up fine, entered user and password and it hangs, so then i tried failsafe gnome and it still wont work...stuck with a moving mouse thats it
<Xaero> How would I go about parsing a text file and returning JUST urls?
<chalcedony> danbhfive: it's showing directories which is nice.. ill have to do it again for files, i guess
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: tried ctrl-alt-bkspace to restart gnome and nothing, ctrl-alt-del...nothing
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: next time, at login screen, try killing compiz.
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: use tty
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: k, how do i kill compiz at login?
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: oh, alt-f2 login, then killall compiz?
<vVHACKERvV> DUMB ass I have thousands of IPs
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: no, do not login
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: ah, yu mean tty
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: i have to login after alt-f2 to bring up a term right?
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: yes. then sudo killall compiz.real
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: haha alt f2 f3 f4 does nothing
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: what about ctrl-alt-f1?
<porkpie> guy's will this install the 32bit server debootstrap --arch i386 dapper
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: nothing, and i know keyboard works cause i can type in the username box
<ryanprior> billybigrigger: alt+f2 should bring up a little "Run" dialog in the top-left corner.
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: if i'm not mistaken, you use ctrl-alt-<number> to change to tty
<uman_> Hey guys i need help desperately. My mobo fried so i changed motherboards and am not using my nvidia gfx card anymore so i am using onboard video from ati. When i installed the ati drivers and the nvida ones were uninstalled my motorola usb cable modem stopped working. I mean, its as if it were not plugged in. How can i fix this.. what usb drivers can i install or go back to another kernel? Thanks
<ryanprior> billybigrigger: ctrl+alt+f2 should take you to a plain-text TTY interface.
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: sorry, ctrl-alt-f<number>
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: ctrl-alt-f1 f2 f3 nothing ctrl-alt-1-2-3 nothing
<F4RR4R> How can I rename my {Desktop|Music|Pictures|Public|Template|Video} directories to their lowercase, linux consistant equivalent names w/o breaking my system?
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: is that on fresh reboot?
<billybigrigger> yes
<ryanprior> uman_: No need to tell us about desperation - we only have so much capacity to help. Is the modem listed by lsusb?
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: also, the kernel recovery mode is supposed to have "start shell" or something in the menu
<h4ck3r> uh O I am back asshole
<sleepyowl> Hey guys, I have a quick command line problem/question that been struggling with for the past few hours.
<uman_> ryanprior, no its not
<h4ck3r> YOU CANT BAN ME DUMBASS GET OVER IT
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: yes a root shell i think, ill try that, hold on rebooting now
 * you like to touch yourself
<sleepyowl> Why does this command work the first time, but fails the second time: http://pastie.org/383690
<tritium> Dwight_Schrute: please stop that
<Dwight_Schrute> tritium, yes sir
<gray> i have a question
<ryanprior> Ask away, gray.
<n8tuser> sled -> what is the command?
<sleepyowl> If the doesn't exist, it should create it and if it does exist, it shouldn't attempt to create it
<gray> i need to connect two computers via crossover cable
<gray> just for file transfer
<gray> i have two separate computers
<Dwight_Schrute> !ask | gray
<ubottu> gray: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<unop> sleepyowl, you're testing for the existence of /mnt/app/currentconfig/database.yml  rather than  /mnt/app/current/config/database.yml
<unop> ?
<gray> thanks, dwight?
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: ok, im root, try killall compiz and startx? i know i shouldnt start an x session as root but i just want to see if it works
<gray> how to i configure this?
<gray> is it graphical?
<gray> or command line?
<ryanprior> gray: It's your lucky day! I just figured out how to do this a couple days ago, it's fresh in my brain.
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: yes, but earlier I thought you just wanted a root session. if x doesn't start, compiz won't
<Dwight_Schrute> gray, ask your question all on one line, and if anyone knows the answer they will most surely help you
<gray> ryanprior, thank you!
<sleepyowl> unop: ah! need to stop late night programming but its so addicting! thanks!
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: so exit shell, should get to menu. start x as usual, then when gdm comes, ctrl-alt-f1
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: k, nothing again
<dmphotography> Hey, what's the commnand to copy the contents of a folder and it's subfolders to another location?
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: details?
<Odd-rationale> dmphotography: cp -r ?
<gray> cp
<Odd-rationale> dmphotography: see "man cp" for more details.
<dmphotography> cp didn't copy the subfolders.
<dmphotography> Ahhh.
<gray> ryanprior i'm so lost
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: no details, i just cant get a tty
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: ctrl-alt-f1 f2 f3 f4 nothing
<Scunizi> dmphotography: cp -R
<dmphotography> Yeah, I think my syntax is wrong.
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: gdm comes out, textbox working, but c-a-f1 doesn't work. Correct?
<dmphotography> I'm in the folder I want to copy and I was using *.*
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: yes
<Flannel> billybigrigger: try `sudo chvt 1`
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: also since first boot i noticed no usplash, if that has anything to do with this
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: cripes, somehow putty fails on boot
<ryanprior> gray: Plug in the crossover cable to both computers, then run one of these commands on each one: `ifconfig eth0 1.1.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up` and on the other, `ifconfig eth0 1.1.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up` -- (in both cases, don't actually type the `` s) Then, on the first machine go to Places -> Connect to Server, select SSH, and for the address type in 1.1.1.2 -- and bam, you're...
<ryanprior> ...connected.
<Xaero> Anybody know how I would parse a text file to return ONLY urls?
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: s
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: that's strange too
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: how about failsafe terminal and then startx from there?
<dmphotography> What do I use instead of *.*?
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: hmm maybe you can?
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: still won't solve gdm's failure after login tho
<WebcamWonder> Xaero: Regular Expressions. Look at grep
<billybigrigger> hrmm
<dmphotography> NM, I figured it out.
<unop> dmphotography, just *
<Xaero> WebcamWonder: can grep reduce it to just urls even if there is other text in the line?
<dmphotography> Yeah.
<dmphotography> It dawned on me.
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: $ startx               X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<dmphotography> Thanks guys.
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: probably why gnome wont start haha
<WebcamWonder> Xaero: You should be able to use sed to do that
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: usplash doesn't come on kernel recovery, but should appear on normal boot
<Xaero> WebcamWonder: Thanks, thats the one I couldn't remember XD
<gray> i'm using xubuntu
<gray> ryanprior: i don't see a connect to server
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: i dont think it comes on normal boot either
<ryanprior> gray: Ah, in that case you'll need to find a different way to do the last step.
<ryanprior> gray: I'm not familiar enough with xubuntu's GUI.
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: no, if gdm came out, means user has authorization. gdm managed to start X
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: sudo startx
<gray> thanks ryanprior
<ryanprior> |syockit|: Start x as root?
<ryanprior> gray: No problem, good luck.
<|syockit|> ryanprior: yup. dunno why
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: server is already active for display 0
<joljam> I need help formatting a usb drive and then creating a ubuntu bootable disk out of it
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: ah, I forgot that you restarted with x on
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: now, you're on normal boot, right?
<john_> how do you recover ubuntu initramfs
<mjc> joljam: many machines cannot boot USB, fair warning
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: still in my failsafe xterm
<billybigrigger> thats why its in use
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: oh, failsafe x works
<billybigrigger> yes
<Aster0ID> crap I cant view live cd, when things finish loading the "VIDEO mode not supportd message comes out on scren
<billybigrigger> no
<billybigrigger> no
<billybigrigger> no
<FloodBot1> billybigrigger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: maybe need to remove compiz from startup
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: failsafe gnome doesnt start, failsafe terminal (xterm) works though
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: better yet, remove compiz and see if it can login with it
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: sudo apt-get install -compiz
<billybigrigger> ???
<joljam> mjc: I have been able to boot from usb before...but then I had to use that usb for another purpose..
<Aster0ID> when i try t reconfigure xserver, it wont get past the keyboard
<john_> how can you recover ubuntu when it is booting only to (initramfs), can anyone help please please please
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: sudo aptitude remove compiz*
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: actually there's an easier way to disable, but since I'm not on plain Ubuntu, I don't know the details
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: it involves editing /etc/X11 stuff
<mjc> joljam: OK, just wanted to clarify that for you.  one sec I think I have a howto
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: couldnt find any package whose name or description matched "compiz"
<mjc> joljam: I know there is a windows tool for doing this also haha
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: im running onboard intel gfx, maybe i should reconfig xserver?
<seam0nster1> thnks
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: but xterm runs?
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: yes xterm runs, also i just did $ locate compiz and its installed
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: so is there a better way of removing compiz? maybe without the *
<john_> how can you recover ubuntu when it is booting only to (initramfs), can anyone help please please please
<seam0nster1> right work in 4 hours g2g
<seam0nster1> peace
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: if you insist, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: i still think compiz is the culprit
<mjc> joljam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: well maybe i should just try to uninstall compiz like you said?
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: but is there another way? the command you gave me couldnt find compiz* should i try without the *?
<ryanprior> john_: The help you get has no correlation to the number of "pleases" you use. :-)   The answer to your question isn't straightforward; did you have a previously working system, and now it won't boot right?
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: ok try
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: ok, its removing the package compiz
<illume> How do I report a bug for 'sound too soft on mac pro' ?
<illume> I'm not really sure which package is at fault
<Symbiot> is running SMTP the same as running sendmail?
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: should i restart gdm and try it or do a fresh reboot?
<ryanprior> illume: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<|syockit|> illume: have you tried maxing out the volume through pulseaudio manager?
<mjc> illume: works fine for me.... check your sound settings and make sure to enable the extra ones in the panel
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: restart gdm should be good enough
<illume> yeah, I've tried maxing out the volume
<john_> yes it was working fine ryanprior
<Yossarian> hey peeps
<wolter> hi, my login sound sounds aweful. like if someone mixed it up
<illume> I've got sound working on other ubuntu machines... I think it is specific to this mac pro.
<ryanprior> john_: What did you do that changed its behaviour?
<wolter> is anybody else getting this problem?
<illume> ryanprior: thanks for the bug link
<unop> Symbiot, sendmail (the daemon) is an SMTP server -- but some MTAs like exim have a program called sendmail that is not an SMTP server, so - yes and no
<mjc> illume: turn on the external amplifier in volume preferences and then untick it in options
<ryanprior> illume: The Ubuntu bugsquad helps people triage bugs, so it's a good idea to get your report in there and add more information as you find it.
<john_> I was trying to get a 200gig hd drive working, and I was restarting it alot to test the jumpers
<john_> ryanprior,
<illume> mjc: thanks I'll give it a go
<Yossarian> my d-link router died, i think. i plug it in and on my windows machine, i get a 'limited connection' and on ubuntu it won't even connect. the router is supposed to be 192.168.0.1 but i can't access it, doesn't respond to ping either. what can i do?
<mjc> illume: by default sound is set to "external amplifier" to make sure that it is not loud enough for those who have an amp to blow their ears ;)
<ryanprior> john_: Is that an internal hard drive or an external one? Is it the hard drive that the root FS partition is installed on, or that /boot is installed on?
<illume> ah ok
<illume> mjc: I can't find that link...
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: well i did a reboot anyway, and theres no usplash, wondering if that has something to do with onboard intel gfx?
<|syockit|> illume: also through alsa tools?
<anima_> Could someone help me with my bluetooth config, please?
<mjc> illume: it's prefs -> sound -> preferences button -> external amp
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: its kinda gay not seeing the boot process though, just a black screen
<illume> system->preferences->sound
<Fezzler> Don't know why, but 8.10 runs MUCH faster than 8.04 on my old, old AMD PC.  Why?
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: probably. you have to check xorg's log
<dmphotography> What is a good firewall for Linux?
<whatev> what's the linux equiv of netstat -b?
<unop> Yossarian, some routers have a reset mechanism (usually a switch or pin-hole at the back) - you could try that
<mjc> Fezzler: quite a bit of optimizations in the kernel, at the very least; 2.6.28 should help low memory boxes as well
<unop> whatev, what does netstat -b  do?
<illume> mjc: doesn't seem to be that preferences button
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: nothing again
<whatev> unop in windows it shows the name of the program running on the port, ie apache instead of just 80
<Yossarian> unop: tried, no avail
<Aster0ID> how do I configure xserver in live cd?
<john_> ryanprior,  my ubuntu is on a sata 500gig drive and I was playing around with a 200gig that failed sometime back, and after not getting it to work I went to try to go back to ubuntu and allI can get now is this (initramfs)
<Yossarian> i think i need something a bit more hard-core :)
<Fezzler> mjc: Seems like my wireless connection is more reliable too.  The upgrade from within 8.04 was stunning!
<illume> system->preferences->sound   brings up a dialog "Sound preferences"  with Devices and Sounds tabs
<Yossarian> is therre any way to track down its IP from the mac address?
<durt> dmphotography: all depends what you want to do.
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: live cd worked?
<anima_> Could someone help me with my bluetooth config, please?
<dmphotography> Run an Apache server, protect myself against attacks.
<unop> whatev,  from the netstat(1) manpage - -p, --program  Show the PID and name of the program to which each socket belongs.
<ryanprior> john_: Is the 200G drive still in the box?
<mjc> Fezzler: a lot of wireless changes between earlier 2.6s and 2.6.27; there are even more coming in 2.6.29
<mjc> Fezzler: what card, if I may ask
<durt> dmphotography: try arno's-iptables-firewall script
<whatev> unop thanks
<john_> no it is out and the only drives I have in now are the 500gig for ubuntu and an 80 gig for Windows
<Fezzler> mjc: What wireless card?
<mjc> Fezzler: yes
<dmphotography> Alright, thanks.
<john_> ryanprior, ^^^
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: well the gui installer worked
<ryanprior> john_: Can you boot into Windows? Also, quit it with the double-posting. Just put my name before the response.
<ryanprior> !anyone | anima_
<ubottu> anima_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: i downloaded the desktop.iso and chose to install ubuntu right away, booted into what looked like a gnome session and installer ran fine
<john_> ryanprior,  ok I will quit with double post
<illume> mjc: sorry to bother... but I can't find the external amp option anywhere...   system->preferences->sound doesn't have a preferences button for me
<john_> let me try to boot windows
<illume> I'll search the interweb some more... :)
<Fezzler> mjc: From Goodwill.  D-Link Air Plus
<Sarthor> Hi, I am using this link for helping to use 2 gateways for my linux router, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IProuteRoundRobbin the 2nd gateway is not working, some sites opening and some not, I am here for help
<mjc> Fezzler: USB, or PCI? if pci, what is the line for it output by lspci
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: okay. this time, let's sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: and edit xorg.conf to use vesa
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: find out more about your intel onboard
<anima_> ubottu:  ok, I'll rephrase.  Basically I'm an idiot.  My pc was paired with my phone in order to exchange my contact list before I installed ubuntu.  Now it's not.  I've tried the system/control center/bluetooth thing with my phone in discovery mode but my pc doesn't see it.  What am I doing wrong, and how do I fix it?  Thank you in advance.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: sounds good
<john_> ryanprior,  it seems to be booting in to Windows
<anima_> My phone doesn't see my pc, either, btw.  And yes the wireless switch is on.
<Aster0ID> How do I add the line for a resolution I want X to use?
<Aster0ID> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aster0ID> I get "video not supported" when I try to run live cd
<ryanprior> john_: If it boots into Windows fine, then it's either a problem with the 500G hard drive, or it's a problem with the software thereon. In the first case, you get to buy new hardware and reinstall; in the second case, you should boot into the LiveCD and use that to recover as well as you can, or failing that update your backups and reinstall.
<deagle> how can i make the side scroll mouse button not be backwards?
<deagle> if i tilt it to the left, it scrolls to the right
<Yossarian> bump: any way i can get a router's IP from knowing only the mac?
<deagle> Yossarian: do an IP scan and look for matchin MAC
<deagle> *matching
<ryanprior> anima_: Have you used the Bluetooth configuration applet (System -> Preferences -> Bluetooth) to configure your computer yet?
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: hrmm..i just did a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and it seems theres some updates for xserver-xorg-video-intel gonna try that and see what happens before i mess around with my x config
<john_> ryanprior,  ok I  have found a post as well I am going to try a few things there before I buy another drive
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: okay
<john_> ryanprior, but I have been wanting a 1tb
<ryanprior> john_: It's likely that you'll be able to recover most or all your data from the disk, if it's booting as far as initramfs.
<brandon_> is there a better theme manager than emerald?
<anima_> I tried, but it's not sticking - i.e. the name doesn't stay.  Hold on I'll try again.
<Yossarian> deagle: how do you mean? do an ip scan for what? all i know is the router's physical address
<ryanprior> brandon_: Pretty much any. Emerald is officially dead now - it's been dropped by the Compiz team.
<anima_> yeah no that doesn't work because the settings don't stay put.
<Yossarian> and i can't even connect to it, it won't give an ip address. i can connect wit ubuntu only if i specify a static ip
<ryanprior> brandon_: The new hotness is Jasper I believe, but I don't think it is ready for prime time yet. I suggest using Metacity with compositing enabled, personally.
<john_> ryanprior, I was not able to boot the live cd either I tried that before I grab my laptop
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: don't worry this wont take long, only 225mb of updates to install haha about 3 mins ill report back to ya :P
<deagle> Yossarian: as far as I know, there's no such thing as a MAC address to IP address converter
<ryanprior> anima_: I don't know how to help you then. I'm not much of a bluetooth debugger. My suggestions are: ask every few hours in this room, search the Ubuntu forums and Google, post on the Ubuntu forums if a few searches with different keywords turn up nothing, and just keep trying stuff out.
<ryanprior> john_: Really, can't boot the LiveCD?
<deagle> Yossarian: try finding a utility that sends packets to MAC addresses and traceroute the IP from there
<anima_> k, thanks.  I hate stumping y'all.
<Yossarian> deagle: any idea of an application lke this?
<ryanprior> john_: Being able to boot Windows but not the LiveCD is very strange IMO. You should be able to boot from the LiveCD without any hard drives in at all. (I've done it.)
<john_> ryanprior,  yes I would not let me boot live cd
<Sarthor> Hi, I am using this link for helping to use 2 gateways for my linux router, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IProuteRoundRobbin the 2nd gateway is not working, some sites opening and some not, I am here for help
<deagle> Yossarian: sorry :\
<brandon_> ryaanyone know how to use metacity or were to find it on ubuntu?
<john_> ryanprior, I have as well with out HD's I use XFLD thatway all the time
<ryanprior> brandon_: If you disable visual effects in System -> Preferences -> Appearance, that will fall back to Metacity.
<ogre> can someone tell me how to cobtrol the brightness of my screen plz?
<Yossarian> i'm so glad i moved to ubuntu :)
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: is there anyway to disable compiz totally? cause when i removed it it only removed 68k from my hdd it said, so most of the compiz packages are still there, how do i disable it from a cli?
<ryanprior> john_: Well, I have no knowledge of how a computer that had previously booted Ubuntu fine could boot Windows from HD but not Ubuntu from the LiveCD, unless the CD drive was bad. So, try with a different CD drive.
<kole> insanly random... all of a sudden  both firefox and openoffice arnt working right
<kole> firefox has a random java error and then has no backbutton, no way to add favourites etc
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: try typing in sudo apt-get remove compiz, then press tab to see list of available packages
<kole> and open office says something about not knowing the language and doesn't open at all
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: or aptitude search ~icompiz
<kole> i tried uninstalling and reinstalling and got nuttin
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: better yet, aptitude purge ~icompiz
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: how do i remove compiz and all the packages that depend on compiz?
<GaryDarko> Hello, lol im getting a little aggravated now because it has been a straight week and i still have no success with trying to enable my nvidia 6600 GT GFX card on ubuntu 8.10... ive tried almost everything and it always ends up with me having to reformat and start with a new fresh version lol. can anyone help me out ? please.
<ryanprior> kole: Did you uninstall your language pack perhaps?
<RulerOf> question:  I want to uninstall IETd from my ubuntu server, but can't figure out the package name for "apt-get remove"
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: aptitude can find all those
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: ok ill try that, btw whats the ~i ???
<kole> ryanprior,  - I didnt do anything... thats what's confusing me... one second it worked, the next, nothing
<RulerOf> at least I think iscsi enterprise target is IETd :P
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: it's a flag thing. searches for all installed packages
<john_> ryanprior,  your not going to beilive this but after rebooting from windows to Wonderful UBUNTU it started back up thank you for your help, but I dont think either one of us fixed it
<ryanprior> GaryDarko: If the restricted drivers manager doesn't do it, then please file a bug and let the software guys work things out.
<mjc> Fezzler:  locating a summary of changes post 2.6.27 for you, so you can see what's coming :)
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: other flags include: ~U for available upgrades, ~c for remaining config files
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: other flags include: ~v for virtual packages
<ryanprior> john_: That is a strange tale, but at least it has a happy ending. =D
<GaryDarko> ryanprior, lol theres already been bug post on this... many times over and over again, it so far has not done any good for any of those people that are having the exact same issue.. dropping to a shell after enabling a GFX driver.
<john_> ryanprior,  I dont get it but I am happy to have it back
<G-Blunted> Hey can someone help me with this package problem?  libc, and system-backend-tools won't install correct....they are "half-configured" so dpkg tries to install them every time i install another package, and it fails every time:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/115866/
<Fezzler> mjc: I continued to be floored by how well and fast Ubuntu runs on an old AMD Athlon PC with only 628 meg ram
<kole> ack
<skeebo> Is there a channel for virtual machines that anyone knows of?
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: funny how ubuntu installs compiz on a system that can't even run it, should have better video detection than that you think?
<kole> ryanprior,  - ok im in synaptic.... which language pack for open office should i have installed?. theres hundreds here
<ryanprior> GaryDarko: That sucks. My best suggestion, then, is to go buy an ATI graphics card. Those guys have worked a lot harder on Linux support, they deserve it.
<john_> ryanprior,  but I really wanted the 1tb hd
<mjc> Fezzler: looks like "access point mode" was added to ath5k in 2.6.29 so you could make your linux box an access point
<G-Blunted> Fezzler, "only" 628meg ram?
<mjc> maybe earlier than that, 2008-10-31
<ryanprior> john_: Buy one, then. I suggest Western Digital.
<GaryDarko> ryanprior, lol thats kinda stupid though.. a free OS but oh wait sorry you have to buy a new graphics card while your at it.. ;p
<Fezzler> G-Blunted: Well, my Tandy 100 has 32k and that runs fast too!  And I get 20hrs on 4 AA batteries.
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: ya I think video detection failed. or maybe intel driver faulty. it would install compiz if it knows intel driver would run
<kole> the english language pack is here and installed
<mjc> Fezzler: here's a direct link to the changelog on linus' tree, if you're curious you can read the descriptions of some of the changesets http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=history;f=drivers/net/wireless/ath5k;hb=HEAD
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: ok, well im looking at xorg after this update to see what video driver its using
<Fezzler> mjc: Noob question.  Why would I want my Ubuntu PC to be an "access point"?
<ryanprior> GaryDarko: Unfortunately, not everybody's hardware works perfectly yet. A number of graphics cards have issues, a few Broadcom WiFi chips have issues, Creative X-Fi sound cards have issues, many webcams have issues... basically, it's a work in progress and since most manufacturers only support Windows, it leaves us with a lot of work to do. That's why I suggest that you support those...
<john_> ryanprior,  I shall but thank you, thank you, thank you again.  I had to say it three time to w/ the please's
<ryanprior> ...companies (such as ATI) who are doing their part to help us out.
<ryanprior> john_: Hehe. Have a good evening. :-)
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: if it's 8.10, probably xorg.conf doesn't exist
<mjc> Fezzler: you could use that to do your routing instead of using a buggy router as you mentioned
<shavin> in pidgin what does right click menu of a buddy 'presence setting'>'Appear Permanently Offline' mean? Does it mean that I would appear offline to that buddy all the time?
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: ??? /etc/X11/xorg.conf??? no longer? wtf
<mjc> Fezzler: and put the router in a mode such that it only does wireless <-> wired bridging
<Fezzler> mjc: Does that mean instead of connecting directly to the wireless router, devices in the house can connect to the Ubuntu PC?
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: it's 8.10 then
<GaryDarko> ryanprior, oh yes i do understand that, im just saying when i was on 8.04 it worked flawlessly just on 8.10 it drops to a shell and i have to reformat lol.
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: whats 8.10?
<mjc> Fezzler: you'd essentially put the broadband connection in your ethernet port on the ubuntu box, and share it to other machines in the house yes :)
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: or do you mean in 9.04 it doesnt exist?
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: ubuntu intrepid ibex. uses new xserver
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: yeah jaunty too
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: you can make it through the dpkg-reconfigure thing
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: oh, yeah, well where can i find out what video driver xserver is trying to run?
<sigma> hey guys, im looking to figure out why openoffice's fonts (in the menu bar and such) don't match with the fonts i choose for my gtk theme.
<sigma92> i assume it's because openoffice is a java app, but i dunno how to use that to my advantage.
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: look up /var/log/Xorg.0.log . it lists the things Xorg's trying to load
<Fezzler> mjc: Cool.  I don't leave the Ubuntu PC on all the time.  Old noisy power supply.  I'm sure it is an energy hog.
<cjae> how on earth do you make a full screen game like frets on fire, appear on just one of the screens when using twinview?
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: use less for scrollable terminal viewer
<mjc> Fezzler: there might be some tools to help you do that but it's probably easier to locate third party firmware for the router first rather than learning how to set up linux routing... also note that a lot of power management improvements have been made recently as someone added a feature to track power consumption for debugging purposes to Linux within the past year or so
<kole> ...so no idea on either front?
<ryanprior> kole: I have language-pack-en, language-pack-en-base, language-pack-gnome-en, language-pack-gnome-en-base, language-support-en, language-support-writing-en, language-support-translations-en
<Fezzler> mjc: one thing I like about modern computer is the noise level is down
<mjc> Fezzler: so a lot of developers have been working on drastically reducing power consumption :)
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: haha this old p4 is working hard on these updates lol, not used to this haha my dual-core just zings in ubuntu
<ryanprior> kole: If any of those are missing, it could lead to some sort of problem, but I'm not an expert on those systems so please do not take my word for it.
<mjc> Fezzler: did you build your old system?
<G-Blunted> Hey how can i get Synaptic Package Manager logs??  It's giving me errors on a package install and i wanna copy/paste those but it won't let me out of the window...wheres the logs at?
<whatev> i use tightvnc in windows, is tightvnc in linux good or is x11vnc better?
<mjc> G-Blunted: you could do the same command in a terminal via: sudo apt-get install packagename
<Fezzler> mjc: Sort of, I go to Goodwill and scrounge parts.
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: so far boot time and what i've seen is not bad for a 2.0ghz p4 with 768mb ram :P
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: cmon, p4 is not that weak
<G-Blunted> hmm..
<mjc> Fezzler: did you install the heatsink by yourself? on the CPU
<ryanprior> whatev: We suggest Vinagre as a VNC client for Ubuntu.
<mjc> Fezzler: if so there are companies that make silent fans / silent heatsinks
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: not bad but this pc is like 5-6 years old
<Tr3y-> So, I asked this earlier got no answers, Theres more people here so I'll try again. Whats a good 3d graphics editor that isn't blender
<Fezzler> mjc: I think the PS fan makes more noise than the heat sink.
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: ah i see. must be motherboard bus or something
<mjc> Tr3y-: blender is the only one I know of that works well and is open source. do you want to consider closed source as well?
<Tr3y-> mjc: it doesnt bother me if it's closed source
<mjc> Fezzler: you can replace those as well with some effort but I really don't recommend it.  try craigslist for cheap PSUs
<Tr3y-> i just don't like blender
<vineeth> hi
<mjc> Tr3y-: Alias Wavefront makes Maya for linux
<Tr3y-> guessing theres nothing like zbrush is there?
<mjc> Tr3y-: actually looks like they were bought by autodesk, I think
<mjc> Tr3y-: if you are interested in raytracing, povray is literally one of the best
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: w00t haha just needed those updates i guess. seems to be working good now :P
<Tr3y-> I'll check it out thanks mjc
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: then want to reinstall compiz? :)
<whatev> i have 2 computers in my network. default gateway is 192.168.1.1. i can ping my linux computer fine from windows, but can't ping my windows computer from linux. any idea why?
<LEO_> Is there anything I can do to reconfigure X on live CD so that monitor will not say "Video more not supported"?
<binarymutant> anyone ever use dvtm?
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: nope this wont handle compositing, onboard video = gay :P
<ryanprior> !anyone | binarymutant
<ubottu> binarymutant: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: hey, my pc's also onboard video!!
<ryanprior> billybigrigger: Please be mature with your comments. That's not appreciated.
<binarymutant> how do I use dvtm?
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: not 6 years old though
<|syockit|> billybigrigger: 6 years: i845 series I suppose. sux
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: haha your good :P
<schnoootop> hello if i create a bin file in my home folder, will all those files be executable from terminal or will i need to link them to /usr/bin ?
<vineeth> what is dvtm?
<ryanprior> binarymutant: To install it, go to Synaptic (System -> Administration -> Synaptic) and search for dvtm, select it, and click on Apply.
<binarymutant> vineeth, it's like dwm but doesn't require Xorg
<mefisto__> whatev: windows firewall?
<|syockit|> schnoootop: yes, you need to, unless you include your bin in your bash profile
<ryanprior> binarymutant: Then, once it's installed, read the dvtm documentation (http://www.brain-dump.org/projects/dvtm/) for more info.
<binarymutant> ryanprior, I've compiled it, but how do I use it? I've read the docs but they are lacking
<|syockit|> schnoootop: I suggest editing bash profile, adding your bin to list of path
<ryanprior> binarymutant: I'd ask their mailing list if I were you. I doubt there are many dvtm experts here.
<sk8ball> is there something better than nictoine plus for p2p music sharing
<sk8ball> ??
<binarymutant> ryanprior, how do I open a new "terminal" with dvtm?
<ryanprior> binarymutant: I've never used it. I'm a screens user, myself.
<binarymutant> thanks anyways :/
<ryanprior> sk8ball: bit torrent > all.
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: this old gal actually doesnt run too bad in ubuntu :P slower than molasses in january with xp on it haha, thanks for the help btw :P greatly appreciated
<Aperture_Science> ._. So, folks.. I have an issue. I just installed the nvidia driver package on ubuntu, (my video card set is SLI 2x nvidia 8800GT cards). when I restarted after installing the driver package, my GNOME won't start, or maybe it's X that won't start. I'm not sure.
<schnoootop> |syockit|, how exactly do i do that :\
<emet> I get an error when I do: cowsay -fduck "Hello children!"
<billybigrigger> |syockit|: firefox loads in 4 secs with OO in about 7 thats not too shabby at all :P
<emet> anyone know why this might be?
<emet> Bareword found where operator expected at /usr/share/cowsay/cows/duck.cow line 3, near ")_" <-- that's the error
<billybigrigger> can anyone suggest a good piece of webcam software besides cheese? or is cheese about the only option i have?
<emet> billybigrigger: for talking with people?
<ryanprior> emet: There's an error in the perl code for the duck printer. Time to put your hacking hat on.
<|syockit|> schnoootop: in your .bashrc, add the line: export PATH=$PATH:<user bin path>
<|syockit|> schnoootop: example: export PATH=$PATH:/home/shnutop/bin
<emet> ryanprior: this is a very serious bug, have the developers been alerted to it?
<billybigrigger> emet: no just to use the webcam, skype is good for webcam chat
<emet> just to like take pictures?
<Aperture_Science> Anyone have an idea what could be causing my problem?
<whatev> can vinagre use ssl?
<emet> cheese is the only thing I know
<ryanprior> emet: Feel free to open a bug against the cowsay package, but don't be surprised when those lamers mark it as a "low priority" bug.
<ryanprior> whatev: Yes it can.
<|syockit|> Aperture_Science: prob x failed with the driver. checked the forums?
<blueraven> what's the best app site for ubuntu?
<blueraven> is their an equivalent of something like download.com?
<emet> blueraven: Applications -> Add/Remove Software
<G-Blunted> uhh
<mjc> built in :)
<G-Blunted> lol
<G-Blunted> Add/Remove Programs
<ryanprior> blueraven: Ubuntu has a built-in app browser that you can access via Applications -> Add/Remove Software.
<G-Blunted> or Synaptic Package Manager
<blueraven> that has all of them?
<ryanprior> blueraven: For packages not available there, getdeb.net is a good place to look.
<|syockit|> and if you still need more, getdeb.com
<|syockit|> oh, .net
<Aperture_Science> |syockit|, I did dpkg-reconfigure on xserver, and started it again, it says "Primary device is not PCI", "(EE) No devices detected" "Connection refused (errno 111)" and "Connection refused (errno 3)
<kevin_> hi
<blueraven> is there an app that can remove the need for manually doing things in the command line?
<|syockit|> Aperture_Science: just what manner of error is that! never seen one before
<blueraven> I'd like things to be more automated like in windows
<blueraven> without all the terminal stuff
<kevin_> can any1 help me out with my webcam?
<blueraven> I haven't used dos in over 10 years
<Cpudan80> Aperture_Science: the cake is a lie!
<Aperture_Science> I don't know. I wish I could send you a screenshot, but I've got ubuntu installed on a seperate partition on my main machine. So I have to shut down and reboot into ubuntu to try any fixes.
<ryanprior> blueraven: The vast majority of administration tasks on the Ubuntu desktop can be accomplished without typing in any commands, luckily.
<G-Blunted> What is the difference between packages:  squid and squid3??
<|syockit|> Aperture_Science: I'm not qualified to help with nvidia errors though. I'm intel user
<ryanprior> blueraven: Many of the interfaces and wizards required to accomplish those tasks are already built-in, and yet more can be installed via add/remove.
<Aperture_Science> Oh that's okay. Do you think the nvidia driver install messed with xserver config?
<emet> G-Blunted: squid3 is basically a different program
<emet> G-Blunted: squad3 was a complete rewrite of squid, some people use the older version
<emet> squid is the older version
<G-Blunted> anyone know the difference between an Internet Object Cache (WWW Cache) and a Full featured Web Proxy cache (HTTP Cache)??
<|syockit|> emet: not just bleeding edge?
<G-Blunted> oh
<G-Blunted> so i should use squid3 and not squid huh?
<emet> sure
<blueraven> ryanprior, what about sh and get-apt
<|syockit|> damn should 've known earlier. installing squid3 now
<zendo> I intend to boot with live version of ubuntu
<ryanprior> blueraven: Synaptic exists to remove the need to type in apt-get commands (System -> Administration -> Synaptic) and you can double-click .sh files on the desktop to run them as executables.
<LogicalDash> I have a stale NFS file handle. This is odd because it's on a local ext2 file system, and I don't even have NFS installed. How do I get rid of it?
<ryanprior> blueraven: Some .sh files require input from the keyboard, in which case you can select "run in terminal" when you double-click.
<sk8ball> ryanprior, what bittorrent sites focus on music/mp3?
<zendo> Can I boot from live ubuntu version on pc with SATA drive and be able to access all (NTFS) partitions?
<ryanprior> sk8ball: I suggest Jamendo and Magnatune.
<newubuntu-usr> Hi. I had a quick  question. Does anyone know whether the 250mb of "recommended updates" are worth installing or should I weed through them?
<tonsofpcs> anyone know how to play a "pc friendly" dvd?
<billybigrigger> newubuntu-usr: install them
<newubuntu-usr> @billy: Will they slow down my system?
<ryanprior> newubuntu-usr: Refusing updates is a good way to get into trouble, since updates usually fix bugs and security flaws.
<binarymutant> how do I get smaller console fonts?
<billybigrigger> newubuntu-usr: they are updates for software packages that are installed on your system
<ryanprior> binarymutant: Depends on what console you're using. Are you on gnome-terminal?
<newubuntu-usr> @billy @ryan : Thanks for the help guys.
<zendo> Can I boot from live ubuntu version on pc with SATA drive and be able to access all (NTFS) partitions?
<Scunizi> how do I discover the wireless adaptors desigantion.. ie wifi0 or ath0 from terminal..no gui on this machine
<binarymutant> ryanprior, not the terminal but the console, like ctrl+alt+f1 console
<emet> zendo: can you? yes
<n8tuser> zendo -> i believed you can
<kindofabuzz> you can change the size of your fixed width font in appearance
<billybigrigger> Scunizi: iwlist i believe
<billybigrigger> Scunizi: or ifconfig actually
<ryanprior> binarymutant: That I don't know.
<n8tuser> Scunizi -> iwconfig
<zendo> thank you
<ryanprior> Scunizi: Try them all until one works.
<Scunizi>  thanks. looks like theres a package I need to install for server to recognize the atheros card
<zendo> I had problems with 8.04 before so I wanted to check...
<Don_Miguel> newubuntu-usr, is this a new install ? If it is NOT, that sounds like a LOT of updates !
<TTxT> hi
<TTxT> anybody knows why when I try this command: gksudo mount -o loop /path/to/ISO /path/to/mountpoint I got this error: gksudo: invalid option -- 'o'
<TTxT> anybody knows why when I try this command: gksudo mount -o loop /path/to/ISO /path/to/mountpoint I got this error: gksudo: invalid option -- 'o'?
<kindofabuzz> TTxT, man mount
<prince_jammys> TTxT: try gksudo -- mount -o ....
<kindofabuzz> try sudo, no need for gksuo on mount
<prince_jammys> TTxT: it seems that gksudo thinks the -o option is a gksudo option
<trygg> How do I run something in a terminal silently?
<trygg> -s didn't work.
<prince_jammys> TTxT: ah, yeah, and just use sudo.
<kindofabuzz> trygg, you could just put & after the command
<ogre> can someone tell me how to control the brightness of my screen plz?
<TTxT> prince_jammys: thanks that worked
<kindofabuzz> ogre, you could use your monitor settings on the monitor itself
<trygg> kindofabuzz: still is active in the terminal.
<tritium> ogre: laptop?  Depends on the hardware.
<prince_jammys> TTxT: yeah, but you didn't need gksudo to run 'mount'
<TTxT> prince_jammys: dont know why gksudo thinks -o is a gksudo option
<ryanprior> kindofabuzz: That's for background processes.
<kindofabuzz> yeah but it also doesn't put out any output
<ryanprior> trygg: ./myprog 2>&1 >/dev/null
<prince_jammys> TTxT: some GNU utils accept options anywhere in the command line. a common way to say 'options are over' is --
<ryanprior> trygg: That will throw away stdout and stderr.
<trygg> Well, not silently, I meant in background. :)
<TTxT> prince_jammys:Thanks again
<TTxT> prince_jammys: didnt know that
<ryanprior> trygg: It pays to be precise! kindofabuzz gave good advice then.
<prince_jammys> TTxT: doesn't apply to all programs
<kindofabuzz> TTxT, if you read the man of mount, it says you must use -a with -o
<trygg> Yeah, I'm sorry about that.
<trygg> So, any tip on making a program run in background in terminal? :)
<prince_jammys> trygg: command &
<kindofabuzz> i just told you
<trygg> I want it to just execute and then free up the terminal. It isn't doing that with & atleast.
<trygg> Maybe I'm being to vague.
<prince_jammys> trygg: you want it to remain alive after you close the terminal?
<kindofabuzz> yes & will work, if it keeps going you can just trlc it i think
<trygg> Exactly.
<prince_jammys> trygg: command & disown
<trygg> Ah, there it is.
<kindofabuzz> ctrl c i meant
<ryanprior> trygg: You mean you want to be able to log out and still have it active? In that case, you need to daemonize the process. One easy way of doing that is by using GNU screens.
<kindofabuzz> or use screen =)
<trygg> I got it now. Thanks. :)
<|syockit|> is screen that good
<prince_jammys> yep
<kindofabuzz> screen is pretty cool
<ryanprior> Screens is very useful. I'm gettin' that fo' sho'.
<Scunizi> How do you get aptitude to tag something to install?
<prince_jammys> Scunizi: in the interface?
<prince_jammys> Scunizi: '+'
<Scunizi> ah
<Scunizi> prince_jammys: just couldn't figure that one out.. thanks
<Daemonic> wow. that bomb I just dropped in the toilet made my pants fit better. w00t!
<|syockit|> Scunizi: you could read the help file, check the mneu
<|syockit|> Scunizi: ctrl-t to access menu
<Scunizi> thanks |syockit|
<kindofabuzz> Daemonic, drop the kids off at the pool? =)
<Daemonic> kindofabuzz: I took the browns to the superbowl
<kindofabuzz> lawl
<tritium> Daemonic: please stay on topic.
<Daemonic> ok
<Daemonic> will do captain!
<harley> why wont any of my music play?
<MeVsTheVoices> harley: Why won't we elaborate?
<harley> MeVsTheVoices, Sorry, what?
<gleesond> is there a way to make it so drives and network drives don't show up on the desktop?
<MeVsTheVoices> harley: Why wont my music play is hardly terms for a diagnosis, what OS, do other sounds play, does the startup sound play, does it only happen with certain forms of music, what soundcard are we using
<MeVsTheVoices> gleesond: Look through the nat settings in gconf-editor
<harley> MeVsTheVoices, I have a realtek sound card, all sounds are playing besides my music (mp3 files and yes I have installed the codecs) and I'm using ubuntu 8.10
<gleesond> MeVsTheVoices: thanks
<MeVsTheVoices> gleesond: No prob
<MeVsTheVoices> harley: so you have the good/bad/ugle plugins
<harley> MeVsTheVoices, and now there just working again. My songs usually sit at 0:00
<harley> MeVsTheVoices, when I turn the computer on again they most likely wont work again
<MeVsTheVoices> harley: totem, rhythmbox?
<harley> MeVsTheVoices, Banshee, I have tried with about 3 different media players.
<harley> MeVsTheVoices, they all do the same thing
<kindofabuzz> anyone ever run badblocks? how long does it usually take?
<MeVsTheVoices> harley: So probably ALSA, does it start working when you restart, or only works after seemingly random reboots
<cell> hi there
<MeVsTheVoices> cell: hi
<harley> MeVsTheVoices, Just randomly :S it sometimes when I turn on the computer, sometimes it works fine
<Sarthor> Hi, I am using this link for helping to use 2 gateways for my linux router, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IProuteRoundRobbin the 2nd gateway is not working, some sites opening and some not, I am here for help..firewall is here http://pastebin.com/m7f3c9ca1
<Datzy> Hello.  Is there a way I can enter a static address for to be used for different wireless networks?  Say, a different one for each network that I would connect to?
<MeVsTheVoices> harley: Okie doke, weird had the same thing with windows a while back, gimme a minute, *utilizes googles powers*
<harley> MeVsTheVoices, haha thanks, I wasn't having much luck with google
<MeVsTheVoices> harley: Google is a skill, so is reading, and asking the right qustion
<Datzy> is there a command I can use to set a certain static address for the pc?
<MeVsTheVoices> harley: try `sudo alsa reload` see if you get anything
<bbns_bt> hi
<bbns_bt> heee
<|syockit|> Datzy: no, you edit the interfaces file
<MeVsTheVoices> Datzy: No, static addresses are assigned by your isp, if you want a new internal static, look into your router settings
<harley> MeVsTheVoices, if my music doesn't play again should I use that command?
<MeVsTheVoices> harley: Did it start working?
<Datzy> ﻿MeVsTheVoices: Sorry meant internal address
<jza> hi where can I find real-codecs
<jza> I wnat to transcode video from rmvb
<MeVsTheVoices> Datzy: Then diddle with your router settings
<harley> MeVsTheVoices, It was already working again as soon as I asked you why it wasn't working :P
<harley> MeVsTheVoices, that's how random it is
<mjc> jza: ffmpeg or vlc should be able to do that
<jza> ffmpeg lacks the real codecs
<nyaa> does anyone know what the dm in nodmraid stands for?
<mjc> nyaa: device mapper
<Scunizi> Ok.. now my system recognized my atheros card and I've installed restricted extras to enable atheros cards.. I've done sudo ifdown eth0 to bring down the wired connection and tried sudo ifup ath0 with no results.. any ideas?
<Nom-> Does anyone know of a good reason why linux-virtual doesn't exist on x86_64 ?
<jza> once I have the codecs then, I would be able to transcode with ffmpeg
<|syockit|> MeVsTheVoices, datzy's playing with several networks, not just one
<MeVsTheVoices> harley: Eggs thats weird, if it tries up again try specifying verbose (usually -v or --versbose) to whatever your using, then posting the output
<Datzy> ﻿|syockit|: Would I be able to set certain wireless AP's to use certain local static addresses through editing that file?
<nyaa> mjc thanks =)
<harley> MeVsTheVoices, ok, thanks for all your help.
<mjc> nyaa: "dmraid discovers block and software RAID devices (eg, ATARAID) by using multiple different metadata format handlers which support various formats (eg, Highpoint 37x series). It offers activating RAID sets made up by 2 or more discovered RAID devices, display properties of devices and sets."
<MeVsTheVoices> harley: No prob, hope I helped some
<mjc> nyaa: and dm is used for a lot of other things as well but dmraid is a specific driver that uses dm
<Datzy> ﻿|syockit|:  I think it would be a nice option if ubuntu could assign certain static addresses for saved wireless networks.  Saves things like keys and ssid.  I wonder where I could put in a request for such a feature..
<MeVsTheVoices> Datzy: Ubuntu doesn't have control over that
 * Datzy takes a look at the forums
<MeVsTheVoices> Datzy: Computers are assigned IP, only in special cases do they get a choice
<Datzy> ﻿MeVsTheVoices: Thats why I would suggest it as an option :)
<jza> mjc: I got unsoported video codec
<Datzy> ﻿MeVsTheVoices: yes, in cases where ports are forwarded for certain addresses
<Datzy> and probably other cases too
<nyaa> mjc thanks =)  I was trying to help a friend get his raid to work and that answers the problem he had with fakeraid
<|syockit|> Datzy: hmm, I thought you could set manual ip config per connection?
<MeVsTheVoices> Datzy: Or its an old school router that remembers MAC
<mjc> nyaa: no problem :)
<Datzy> ﻿|syockit|: Thats what I'd like to know
<mjc> nyaa: I wish people would quit making fakeraid
<winlow> My Ubuntu [8.10] installation is freezing after X is initialized.
<Datzy> ﻿MeVsTheVoices:  Well, my friend has a new router that does that, and its quite nice
<winlow> I see the pretty painting, but that's it.
<MeVsTheVoices> Datzy: HAHA, old school is new school
<Datzy> ﻿MeVsTheVoices:  Don't have to set a static address for port forwarding.
<Datzy> lol
 * Datzy looks for the interface file
<|syockit|> Datzy: on second thought, network manager should be handling that
<cell> i ve a question. did anybody setup xubuntu on wirtual macihne like "virtual PC". that becasue i am new in ubuntu..
<|syockit|> Datzy: you sure gnome's connection manager's got no manual ip config per connection?
<MeVsTheVoices> cell: Yes, its possible
<PuTrA_caem> dad
<Datzy> ﻿|syockit|: Pretty sure
<vin> hi
<cell> MeVsTheVoices, thanks. i know it posibble. but you have expreience on it
<pwill> my keyboard seems to be registering buttons incorrectly....
<MeVsTheVoices> cell: I've done a U/Kbuntu install should be the same
<pwill> for instance, down arrow is enter, and left, right, and up don't seem to do anything.... anyone know how to fix this?
<MeVsTheVoices> cell: Is the same
<sk8ball> is there a command to list all partitions on a given (or all hdds)
<sk8ball> ?
<whatev> sk8ball df -m ?
<MeVsTheVoices> sk8ball: fdisk -l
<unop> sk8ball, sudo fdisk -l
<sk8ball> will that list ntfs paritions as well
<MeVsTheVoices> sk8ball: Yes
<sk8ball> not just linux and swap?
<MeVsTheVoices> sk8ball: Yes
<unop> sk8ball, fdisk does not know about filesystems
<|syockit|> Datzy: lol http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html says remove gnome network manager. maybe it really sux
<MeVsTheVoices> sk8ball: Thats wrong, it will show partition type
<MeVsTheVoices> pesky unop
<|syockit|> Datzy: says install wicd for good control
<unop> MeVsTheVoices, no, the type assigned to a partition is not an actual reflection of the filesystem the partition is formatted as
<MeVsTheVoices> unop: Doesn't matter, you set the partition type w/i partition, then give it a FS
<jerbear> is there a reason why QT apps don't respect the GTK2_RC_FILES variable?
<MeVsTheVoices> unop: So unless you botched the original fdisk, yes, it will
<zash> jerbear: Qt is not GTK+
<unop> MeVsTheVoices, you're right, the partition type doesn't matter - you can have a partition type of 0x83 (linux) but still format the partition as NTFS
<Datzy> ﻿|syockit|: ha interesting
<unop> MeVsTheVoices, so, i'll say again - fdisk doesn't know about filesystems - but it does know about partition types - which are two different things
<jerbear> zash: i know this, but qt apps within gnome are obviously inheriting some settings from the gtk theme (colors, for instance). is there a way to override this?
<MeVsTheVoices> unop: You can, but you shouldn't, if you partitioned it CORRECTLY, it will
<unop> MeVsTheVoices, that's not the point
<Until_It_Sleeps> I have been trying Ubuntu in a Triple-boot configuration for some time now on my laptop. Now I would like to have Ubuntu as the sole operating system. How can I do this? I have ubuntu installed in a secondary partition.
<Datzy> ﻿|syockit|: at least I'm on 8.04 still
<MeVsTheVoices> unop: No, I came to the point before, fdisk will show partition type, which is what he asked
<|syockit|> Datzy: doesn't hurt to try
<Until_It_Sleeps> And how can I do it without disturbing my current Ubuntu installation?
<macman> guys .. i want to resize a windows partition using gparted .. how would i do this ?
<|syockit|> Datzy: check solution 2 or 3
<n8tuser> macman-> which windows?
<unop> MeVsTheVoices, fdisk doesn't know about filesytems
<Datzy> ﻿|syockit|: Thanks, I'll take a look
<MeVsTheVoices> Giggles: insult unop
<Giggles> unop: Thou art but a fobbing dismal-dreaming flax-wench
<macman> . /dev/sda1 is ubuntu /dev/sda2 is windows 7 .. i try to resize /dev/sda1 but it just makes frees space .. when i try to resize /dev/sda2 to the free space it won't let me
<Until_It_Sleeps> Macman: I had that very problem just 5 minutes ago >.>
<MeVsTheVoices> Heh
<macman> lol .. Until_It_Sleeps .. no luck right ?
<Scunizi> I have a pci wireless card that worked in Gutsy and Hardy but I can't seem to get it activated in 8.10.  It's a server install and I've installed the restricted-server package containing madwifi for the atheros..iwconfig shows it as ath0 but it won't come alive with sudo ifup ath0.. what am i doing wrong?
<|syockit|> just how big is the free space
<Until_It_Sleeps> yup. no luck
<The_Spazzz> I was wondering if someone could help me.  I need a basic XORG.conf file that uses the VESA driver and supports 1028x768 Screen resolution for an old toshiba laptop
<Scunizi> The_Spazzz: for the most part there's very little in xorg these days. .open it and change the listed driver to vesa and then restart x.  that might just fix things
<MeVsTheVoices> The_Spazzz: If your on 8.10, ubuntu recovery should be able to set one up for you
<Until_It_Sleeps> Is it possible to combine partitions?
<MeVsTheVoices> Until_It_Sleeps: Not without angering many, many unix gods
<Until_It_Sleeps> heh.
<quentusrex> Anyone here know french?
<tritium> !fr | quentusrex
<ubottu> quentusrex: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<belesprit> I just switched to Linux from 20 years using of windows... no way I'm ever going back, this software is beautiful.
<The_Spazzz> Scunizi & MeVsTheVoices : I know but when I do that it always puts it in 800x600.  Someone was able to help me with this yeserday but my install was hozed by a system update and I had to do a reinstall
<MeVsTheVoices> The_Spazzz: I take it the option is not under Screen Resolution?
<Scunizi> The_Spazzz: updates don't hose the system.. might break something but that fixable..
<LEO_> are USB drivers mounted automatically in ubuntu?
<BG_> Yes
<Poken_Gabriel> I have a problem with my keyboard on ubuntu 8.04, when I go to the right, this is what I get: - nb
<MeVsTheVoices> LEO_: usb drives, or drivers?
<Poken_Gabriel> Since a certain update. No change if I change the keyboard.
<Poken_Gabriel> And if I click "insert", I have: §6'
<Until_It_Sleeps> Well, I would like to have my Ubuntu installation as the sole os. I currently have a dual boot going atm. /dev/sda1 is an fat 16 partition, 23 MB in size, 18 mb used. /dev/sda2 is an NTFS partition with Windows XP Home installed. It's 23 GB in size, amount used is unknown. /dev/sda3 is an extended paritition 32 GB in size. In /dev/sda3 is /dev/sda7,5,and 6. sda7 is a Linux Swap partition. sda5 is now empty space, formatted
<Until_It_Sleeps> as ext3, and sda6 is where my Ubuntu partition is located. (*Gasps for breath*)
<LEO_> MeVsTheVoices, drives
<MeVsTheVoices> Until_It_Sleeps: This seems backwards, but foolproff, get another drive, put all the stuff you want to keep on it, re-install, move the stuff back across
<MeVsTheVoices> LEO_: Yes
<The_Spazzz> MeVsTheVoices: Nope.  Autoconfig dosent' detect it for some reason.
<andresmh> I have a problem with sound. Example: reboot system > last.fm app sound is normal > close last.fm > play sounds with java/flash applets on FF > close FF > sound in last.fm and any other app is really crappy (like an old radio)
<VoxJoo> Hey everyone, im having a problem with trying to change my default system sounds like the sound when i empty my trash bin on ubuntu 8.10, i did convert the file to a .wav at first and it played in system>pref>sounds fine, but when i close and delete something and empty my trash the sound does not play ?? i also tried .mp3 and .ogg    any help??
<MeVsTheVoices> The_Spazzz: Theres always modelines, haven't had to use unn'a dem' in a while
<Until_It_Sleeps> I would like to have the Ubuntu installation  take up the entire hdd, with the linux swap included as well. I don't want to disturb any information on the last partition though.
<The_Spazzz> Scunizi : The system died in the middle and it hozed the repsoitory.  Fixible?  Probobly but not with the skills I have.  It was simpler to just reload it and do a net install
<Until_It_Sleeps> MeVsTheVoices: Hmmm. Is there something like, say, XP's "Files and settings transfer wizard" in Ubuntu?
<MeVsTheVoices> Until_It_Sleeps: There is, I never did get that to work though. Always alternate install CD, are you game :-)
<BG_> How many Linux can install in one computer with one HDD?
<MeVsTheVoices> BG_: 4
<VoxJoo> Hey everyone, im having a problem with trying to change my default system sounds like the sound when i empty my trash bin on ubuntu 8.10, i did convert the file to a .wav at first and it played in system>pref>sounds fine, but when i close and delete something and empty my trash the sound does not play ?? i also tried .mp3 and .ogg    any help??
<Until_It_Sleeps> MeVsTheVoices: And that program is?
<MeVsTheVoices> BG_: Technically, don't do that though
<MeVsTheVoices> Until_It_Sleeps: Ubuntu alternate install CD
<MeVsTheVoices> Until_It_Sleeps: Same install, just no gui and much manual involvement
<Until_It_Sleeps> oh...
<The_Spazzz> MeVsTheVoices : I have no idea how to use modlines and I don't really want to start experimenting on this system.  I just need a baisc Xorg.conf file.  I know that works
<MeVsTheVoices> Until_It_Sleeps: If you ever dun did' a gentoo install you'd be good
<Until_It_Sleeps> Meh, it will be less work to just format, reinstall, and look up all my themes again >.>
<sleepy_cat> c_nick
<MeVsTheVoices> The_Spazzz: http://dev.gentoo.org/~fmccor/docs/xorg/xorg.conf/xorg.conf.html use these to pile together your own, your gonna want your manual out, generally at the back there is a specs section
<The_Spazzz> MeVsTheVoices: Thank you sir
<MeVsTheVoices> The_Spazzz: No prob
<jtaby> Hey, is it possible to execute a remote script locally somehow?
<jtaby> maybe through ss?
<MeVsTheVoices> jtaby: ssh
<jtaby> MeVsTheVoices, well yeah but the script expect files to be submitted to it, and I don't want to have to upload the files
<prince_jammys> easiest is to copy it and run it locally
<MeVsTheVoices> jtaby: Yes, if you want it to run after you disconnect though your going to want to execute `nohup script` will ignore the SIGHUP recieved upon disconnect
<jtaby> prince_jammys, won't run from a local machine
<Until_It_Sleeps> bbl
<prince_jammys> you want it to run on the remote machine or on the local machine?
<andresmh> how do I select whether I use ALSA or OSS or Pulse?
<belesprit> does the terminal store logs anywhere?
<prince_jammys> belesprit: logs of what?
<prince_jammys> output or the commands you entered?
<belesprit> both
<MeVsTheVoices> andresmh: If your on 8.04 or 8.10 your compute will select pulse, by default ALSA, any reason you want to change
<belesprit> at least output
<prince_jammys> belesprit: the commands are stored in bash's history
<brjadams> hey guys Some questions about web cams
<brjadams> trying to get my built-in laptop webcam to function
<prince_jammys> belesprit: output is not stored, unless you run a program like 'screen'
<belesprit> thank you
<LurkersA> Hey all, For some reason my CDROM is refusing to mount a CD through normal means, only reporting "Unable to mount location : Can't mount file". How Can I force the CD to mount?
<andresmh> MeVsTheVoices, everytime I play sound on a Flash or Java applet the sound quality of my system turns very very low. So far the only way I can fix it is by rebooting.
<andresmh> MeVsTheVoices, I was thinking if I switch to a different sound manager it might help, but I have no idea where or if that's even an good idea
<prince_jammys> belesprit: well, perhaps you can configure your terminal so it does that. mine doesn't. maybe gnome-terminal does
<coobra> is there a nice homepage that has securety stuff that neeeds to be fixed
<andresmh> MeVsTheVoices, and I am on 8.10 by the way
<MeVsTheVoices> andresmh: You sure its not just flash? Or does the quality keep, and come with other apps too
<brjadams> Anyone able to help with webcam support?
<andresmh> MeVsTheVoices, no, it is not just flash. Everything sounds horrible after playing something flash and it never comes back to normal quality.
<harley> another problem :(
<andresmh> Example: reboot system > last.fm app sound is normal > close last.fm > play sounds with java/flash applets on FF > close FF > sound in last.fm and any other app is really crappy
<harley> why is my openoffice.org all symbols?
<prince_jammys> brjadams: give some details of what you're trying to do, and what's going wrong, and maybe someone who knows can help
<andresmh> harley, what do you mean with "all symbols" >
<brjadams> Well i am getting zero video
<MeVsTheVoices> andresmh: Huh... thats a good one you got there
<nyaa> andresmh have you tried installing the libflash file from synaptic?
<prince_jammys> brjadams: if you want the generic link from the bot about webcams, do /msg ubottu webcam
<harley> as in the symbol font, bunch of stars, circles and everything
<brjadams> its a sony laptop on 8.10, built in webcam.
<andresmh> nyaa, I don't think it's related to Flash. Also Java applets have the same effect. And yes, I think I installed flash via synaptic. Not 100% sure though.
<harley> andresmh,  as in the symbol font, bunch of stars, circles and everything
<Don_Miguel> harley, ask that in  #openoffice.org   ... but it sounds like you have the wrong fonts installed somewhere
<brjadams> i dont know what type of webcam it is
<harley> Don_Miguel, ok thank you
<brjadams> its built into my sony laptop
<andresmh> MeVsTheVoices, is there a way to "reboot" sound?
<prince_jammys> brjadams: gnome has a hardware browser somewhere in the menus. see if it's listed there
<MeVsTheVoices> andresmh: Yea, best bet is `sudo alsa reboot` thats only a quick fix though
<harley> also what irc client should I use?
<nyaa> andresmh libflash fixed a sound issue I had, its not the player itself.
<Scunizi> harley: irssi :)
<prince_jammys> harley: xchat, pidgin, konversation (all graphical). irssi is a good command-line one
<Scunizi> harley: but if you want a gui one.. xchat .. not xchat-gnome
<prince_jammys> is pidgin an irc client?
<andresmh> MeVsTheVoices, awesome! that worked. Well, it was actually sudo alsa reload
<nDuff> prince_jammys, not a good one
<harley> Scunizi, I'm using xchat, I can't stand it.
<Scunizi> prince_jammys: yes but not a good one.. it's a better im client
<MeVsTheVoices> harley: Yea, best bet is xchat
<MeVsTheVoices> andresmh: Ahh, sorry, gumbybrain
<andresmh> nyaa, how do I check if I have the libflash you suggest?
<Scunizi> harley: once you get use to it it's cool.. try /window stick off
<prince_jammys> harley: you can try konversation. it's a kde app
<Scunizi> harley: then /window new
<harley> Scunizi, says it isn't a command
<brjadams> um i dont see anythin that shows me my hardware
<brjadams> other than lspci, lsusb
<Scunizi> harley: ok.. try .. /window new
<brjadams> but neither showed me anything that looked like a camera
<nyaa> andresmh system > administration > synaptic package manager then in there search for libflash,  there are 2 apps, libflash0c2 and libflash-mozplugin
<riz0n> hello, what is a good version of IRC server to run on Ubuntu?? Thanks.
<prince_jammys> brjadams: there's also lshw , which you may have to install
<andresmh> nyaa, is this the one you recommend: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS
<andresmh> nyaa, i probably don't have the right sources because searching for libflash returns nothing
<Scunizi> harley: once you do that use alt+<number> to switch to it. if you only have one channel open then alt+2 and then you can /join #<another channel>
<andresmh> nyaa, are you on 8.10?
<nyaa> andresmh yes
<harley> Scunizi, Yeah that's a pretty good shortcut but it never wants to remember my nick names and such
<nyaa> andresmh but how do I tell where a file in synaptic came from repository wise?  I don't have much enabled
<brjadams> nothing is sticking out
<andresmh> you can right click on it and see properties
<unop> nyaa,  apt-cache policy package_name
<andresmh> oh, unop  knows better
<brjadams> i see 4 usb items listed , but only have 3 usb ports
<andresmh> nyaa, it's weird that you have libflash-mozplugin  because it doesn't show up as active for intrepid: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libflash-mozplugin
<harley> Don_Miguel, there not answering, I think i'd get more support in here :(
<Scunizi> harley: you mean on startup?  you need to read on www.irssi.org (I think that's the address).. irssi combind with screen I'm really getting use to.. over the last 4 days I've been trying to live more at terminal just to see what I can do or if I can do the same things as the gui.
<andresmh> it does show active for hardy http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libflash-mozplugin
<MeVsTheVoices> libflashnonfree or something like that
<nyaa> unop if I do that and it says version table: *** 0v4v13-9ubuntu1 0, then what repo did it come from?
<harley> Scunizi, I'm talking about xchat, sorry for making you type all of that :P
<Flannel> nyaa: dpkg -S /path/to/file, that'll give you the package name.  then apt-cache policy package, or all in one:  apt-cache policy ${dpkg -S /path/to/file}
<nyaa> andresmh I upgraded this from hardy a long time ago
<andresmh> that explains
<nyaa> yeah I didn't think about that
<brjadams> i dont see anythin that looks like a Webcam
<unop> Flannel,  did you mean to use $() there ?
<brjadams> i cant tell anything
<Flannel> unop: Erm, sure.  I always just use backticks.
<brjadams> the only thing i can tell is that i have 4 usbs showing up and only have 3 physical usb slots
<Flannel> unop: So much for moving into the 21st century.
<unop> nyaa, is that all you get in the version table?
<Scunizi> xchat.. well for it to remember your nick and channels you like on startup you have to look in the server list section and add your neck and pass.
<belesprit> I can't figure out how to switch firefox's preference to use gnash spl and swf are not listed in the applications tab.
<MeVsTheVoices> Flannel: Should use $(), its a bigger pain, bt faster argument passing
<unop> Flannel, yea, though $() has advantages of being nestable
<brjadams> any help prince_jammys
<harley> Scunizi, I just don't like having to type in my nick every time, and it doesn't want to remember servers
<nyaa> unop its hanging right now but thats all it showed aside from installed: #, and Candidate: #
<unop> nyaa, maybe.  apt-show-versions -r package_name
<nyaa> # being 0v4v13-9ubuntu1
<unop> nyaa, hmm, maybe you installed the package manually then?
<Scunizi> harley: ok.. I'll walk you through this.. click on xchat in the upper left and then server list
<nyaa> unop no chance, that would have been beyond me when I did it
<Scunizi> harley: a box will open with a list of networks in it. look for Ubuntu Servers and highlight
<Peddy> Where can I download the Linux kernel 2.6.29-rc4 source?
<unop> nyaa, another possibility is that the repository you installed it from is no longer available
<nyaa> unop if there is a way to install stuff from hardy, thats gotta be where it came from. So far for me its been great, but I bet there's also another solution
<Scunizi> harley: now click "edit" on the right of the box and a new box will open
<MeVsTheVoices> Peddy: kernel.org
<Scunizi> harley: you following this?
<unop> nyaa, what's the problem at the moment, exactly?
<Guest5863> why dosent banshee play my music
<nyaa> unop from what I've found it says there's no version in the archive
<nyaa> unop the problem was originally yours lol!  you had sound issues with java etc
<unop> nyaa, i don't have problems with sound
<unop> nyaa, that was someone else apparently
<nyaa> unop I'm drunk, give me your keys
<unop> nyaa, fat chance :)
<unop> nyaa, but i do have problems with java
<harley> Scunizi, yes sorry was in openoffice
<Scunizi> harley: did you read above and follow along?
<Templar_Xion> How do you have Network Manager not have the keyring prompt when attempting to connect to an already known wireless network after login?
<nyaa> unop it was andresmh! lol I got tricked somewhere along the way
<harley> Scunizi, Yes I did
<sean_1> can any one help me
<Peddy> MeVsTheVoices, I looked everywhere I could think of on the site, but I can't seem to find it... do you know where it might be?
<nyaa> unop but I don't have his solution, so I guess I'm gonna stop clogging the channel and play streetfighter =)
<sean_1> banshee doesnt play my music
<Scunizi> harley: ok.. so you have the box open that says at the top "xchat: edit ubuntu servers" ?
<unop> nyaa, :)
<Aperture_Science> So, I have a question. I've got an SLI setup with two nvidia 8800gt cards. Every time I install the drivers, it messes up my X app and it won't load X or GNOME, so I'm stuck with the CLI. Any ideas?
<harley> Scunizi, yep.
<nyaa> good luck =)
<unop> Templar_Xion, do you log in automatically?
<Templar_Xion> unop yes
<GuruDrew> Any easy GUI-based ftp sync apps in the repos?
<unop> Templar_Xion, that's the problem - the current PAM implementation requires you to have typed your password out for keyrings, etc to be unlocked
<GuruDrew> s/easy/simple/
<Templar_Xion> unop, any hack around it?
<cishpix> I've setup my proxy server with squid, when I check the log file, I can't see the IP that use the internet connection and it just use 127.0.0.1. How can I set it?
<Scunizi> harley: ok.. the server listed should be irc.ubuntu.com/8001.. there should be a tic mark on the following.. "Use global user..." and "Auto connect to this.." and "Use a proxy.."  .. in Channels to join add #ubuntu.. in Nickserv Pass. add your password.. now click close
<unop> Templar_Xion, i've not found anything (yet) - but it's also been sometime since i last looked hard
<whatev> why am i getting 'chown: changing ownership of 'test/': Operation not permitted' when i run: sudo chown www-data test/?
<Templar_Xion> unop, any suggestions besides manually logging in?
<unop> whatev, what filesystem is the file on?
<whatev> unop a usb stick
<Scunizi> harley: you'll be back at xchat: Network list
<unop> Templar_Xion, using no passphrases for the keyring
<whatev> oh probably because it's fat32 doh
<unop> whatev, exactly right
<harley> Scunizi, Alright 1 second, let me restart.
<nickrud> whatev, because www-data is a user, not a directory or file
<Scunizi> harley: in this box under User Information.. Nick name: put your nick
<Templar_Xion> unop, how do you reset the passphrase for the keyring?
<unop> nickrud, eh? :)
<Milkeh> Scunizi, Alright It's working now, thank you :)
<nickrud> unop, eh, misread his line, was about to recind ;(
<whatev> why does ubuntu use pgp for everything
<Peddy> MeVsTheVoices, I found it at http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/linux-2.6.29-rc4.tar.bz2
<unop> Templar_Xion,  gnome-keyring-manager
<Scunizi> Milkeh: AH you changed nicks.. nice to see it working
<brjadams> Can anyone help me fix my laptop webcam
<MeVsTheVoices> Peddy: Cool
<brjadams> ?
<Peddy> :)
<Milkeh> what was the channel for openoffice?
<Milkeh> Scunizi, Thanks for the help :)
<Scunizi> Milkeh: openoffice.org
<Milkeh> #openoffice.org
<Milkeh> woops
<cishpix> I've setup my proxy server with squid, when I check the log file, I can't see the IP that use the internet connection and it just use 127.0.0.1. How can I set it?
<nickrud> whatev, because techy geeks like gpg and signing things for security
<Scunizi> Milkeh: no problem
<Templar_Xion> unop, thx
<nickrud> !webcam | brjadams you should start here
<ubottu> brjadams you should start here: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Scunizi> Milkeh: did you install a theme from someplace?
<The_Spazzz> Still not having any luck with this XOrg issue :-(
<CAiRO__> what do i have to do so i can use a scanner as user and not as root? when i run sane-find-scanner, it does only find it when i run it as root
<CAiRO__> and there's no device file whose permissions i could change
<CAiRO__> device `plustek:libusb:005:008' is a Canon CanoScan N670U/N676U/LiDE20 flatbed scanner
<CAiRO__> if i run it as root
<dutch> could someone help me with my fresh intrepid install? trying to make pulseaudio (or any sound) work...
<oligo> strange question: has anyone um.. reported headaches after installing ATI linux drivers w/ a LCD?
<regex-hater> what does the exec command do?
<brjadams> well nothing is apperaing in my dev/video0 directory
<brjadams> yet xawtv finds my webcam
<Aperture_Science> So, I have a question. I've got an SLI setup with two nvidia 8800gt cards. Every time I install the drivers, it messes up my X app and it won't load X or GNOME, so I'm stuck with the CLI. Any ideas?
<unop> regex-hater, that's not really a command but a shell builtin --  at your shell.  help exec
<unop> regex-hater, basically - it replaces the current process with the one it is invoking
<GuruDrew> Anyone know of a linux binary/gui that will quickly compare and synchronize an FTP local vs. remote?
<dutch> GuruDrew: not ftp, but you could try rsync
<regex-hater> unop, Okey Thanks :P
<regex-hater> unop, any particulor reasons to use that builtin?
<nDuff> GuruDrew, FTP doesn't have a mechanism for doing synchronization of that sort, as there's no way to get remotely-calculated checksum spans. As dutch says -- use rsync... but lftp will do almost anything that *can* be done over FTP, including recursive copies with support for ignoring files already present
<mhr3> new AWN! http://digg.com/linux_unix/Awn_Awn_Extras_0_3_2_Released
<mhr3> sorry for spam
<nDuff> regex-hater, plenty. For instance: When you exec something else, all signals go to it rather than you, and its exit status is used in place of yours
<nDuff> regex-hater, ...it's more efficient in terms of memory and such, since you don't have two processes in place...
<unop> regex-hater, not particularly within an interactive shell .. but within a script, you might want to launch a process and terminate the script, or reset the script environment before launching a process or setup redirections for the script itself, etc
<nDuff> regex-hater, ...and starting a subprocess does an exec under the hood *anyhow*, just with a fork preceding it (such that the invoking process isn't destroyed)
<smultron> anyone here use GNOME-Do?
<unop> smultron, i do
<smultron> how do you get into the prefs once you enable docky, unop?
<regex-hater> unop, thansk for the answer
<smultron> all i can do is type things in the box
<regex-hater> nDuff, thanks :)
<smultron> unop: i'm on Xubuntu 8.10
<nDuff> regex-hater, np. BTW, I take it there's a history behind your nick?
<unop> smultron, i don't use it on gnome - so i don't know what docky is .. but gnome-do should have a little arrow on the top right hand side that drops down a little menu
<diva076> I have a problem with in installation of ubuntu
<diva076> could anyone please help
<smultron> unop: yeah, docky is an alternate interface (like Mac OS X's dock)... no little arrow anymore
<brjadams> ok so xawtv finds my cam no problem
<smultron> a 'skin'
<brjadams> but, camstream and all the other apps cannot
<regex-hater> nDuff, Well actually no, I'm studying Linux and well when I got to the part with regex. Well lets say I think its really hard
<GuruDrew> nDuff, dutch thanks I appreciate your help.
<Mazali> Good morning
<diva076> I am getting a black screen with mouse pointer after login
<LEO_> is there any decent doftware to store passwords/sensitive data securely on linux?
<Mazali> I was just about to ask about the same problem
<nDuff> regex-hater, mmm. I've been doing this for ~15 years or so, and regexes (particularly PCRE-style ones) are my friends. I don't like seeing people hate my friends. :P
<diva076> to ubuntu
<nDuff> LEO_, I typically use keepassx
<unop> smultron, ah, no idea then - i've never had to mess with its preference, it somehow just works fine
<nDuff> LEO_, ...it's a port of (and thus compatible with) the KeePass tool available on other platforms.
<smultron> ah, ok. thanks unop
<Mazali> diva076: if you get a solution, please pm me
<Mazali> I reinstalled ubuntu already, didn't work
<diva076> ok mazali
<Mazali> Which version did you install?
<regex-hater> nDuff, haha well im trying to learn but its hard
<LEO_> nDuff, cool
<diva076> yeah i've installed a few times very anouying
<Mazali> And was it your first time login where it jammed?
<diva076> version 8.10
<diva076> u
<LEO_> nDuff, I am trying to find something with autologon feature
<Mazali> did you install it from alternate cd or live cd?
<Mazali> 8.10 alternate
<unop> smultron, maybe this helps - https://answers.launchpad.net/do/+question/44324
<diva076> i was sent the free desktop cd
<onob> anyone here a dvb-guru on ubuntu?
<learning-regex> nDuff, is it better now? :P
<winlow> Mazali, I'm in the same boat.
<nDuff> learning-regex, heh, just so. :)
<Milkeh> Scunizi, thanks for all your support
<brjadams> ok so it seems that getting flash and all that to recognize webcams is a no go
<brjadams> because they dropped the ball in 8.10 with the v4L2/1 mess
<diva076> so is there a version of ubuntu that works
<smultron> unop: ah yeah, i'm on the latest version too
<Aperture_Science> whois Relentless
<nickrud> brjadams, didn't want to be the one to tell you that ... you picked it up quickly enough though
<diva076> as i am new to linux and wish to try it out
<brjadams> ugg
<brjadams> total let down
<nickrud> hey, mines working right now :)
<brjadams> haha.
<brjadams> well I am glad. I guess it also depends on the camera model
<brjadams> maybe this external cam i have will work
<bullgard4> '~$ ps auxww | grep 24002; ... 0:14 rhythmbox cdda://scd0/.' What means 'cdda://scd0/'?
<nickrud> it comes and goes. sometimes unplugging it works. sometimes not. sometimes a boot fixes it. sometimes not
<brjadams> sounds like my ex gf
<syockit> diva076: which did you try? I think it's safe to try Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<lmfao> lmfao
<Shadow_X> hey guys. i'm having problems with my Wifi card in 8.10. It sees the card and sees the networks and all settings are right.....and it was connected moments ago. then upon reboot has disconnected. ideas?
<lmfao> lmfao
<lmfao> lmfao
<FloodBot1> lmfao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aperture_Science> FloodBot1  just laid down the law.
<nickrud> ignore the man behind the curtain ;)
<Aperture_Science> So, I have a question. I've got an SLI setup with two nvidia 8800gt cards. Every time I install the drivers, it messes up my X app and it won't load X or GNOME, so I'm stuck with the CLI. Any ideas?
<Scunizi> Is there a way to view a jpg at terminal?
<brjadams> ok, so xawtv uses my cam
<brjadams> wtf
<brjadams> lol
<brjadams> i just cant get blasted flash to read it or anything
<Poken_Gabriel> @scunizi: http://www.google.ch/search?hl=en&q=jpeg+ascii+linux&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<Flannel> Scunizi: install caca-utils, and then there's one, yeah.  It uses ASCII.
<brjadams> If this laptop has a built in cam, but I want to utilize a usb cam instead, how would i manage that
<Scunizi> Flannel Poken_Gabriel thanks. trying to see how long I can live at the terminal and get things done
<brjadams> hmm.
<brjadams> so device 5 under lsusb is my built in camera
<brjadams> and i have my external cam plugged in. is there a way to force things to one or the other?
<Mazali> Is there any way to get over the blank screen after login?
<syockit> Mazali: it's probably compiz causing problem
<prison_break> hello how can i remove supertux? 	i installed it via terminal 		and i cannot remove it
<Mazali> syockit: okay, what can I do for it?
<winlow> syockit, what's compiz?
<Scunizi> Flannel: installed and looked at a jpg.. the first thing is it presented the exif data then just a bunch of gibberish.. did I miss something?
<syockit> Mazali: you on intel graphics?
<blizzle> winlow, OpenGL accelerated window manager, Compiz.
<Flannel> Scunizi: You're using cacaview, right?
<Scunizi> Flannel: granted the jpg was a link on a webpage
<Mazali> syockit: no idea, it's integrated
<winlow> I've got the same problem as Mazali.
<winlow> I've tried safe graphics mode as well.
<blizzle> winlow, Search for Compiz on youtube for an idea of what to expect.
<winlow> So ubuntu is approximating OpenGL functionality on my graphics card?
<blizzle> winlow, Ubuntu no, Compiz yes. If you're using Compiz, that is.
<winlow> Is that really a reliable way to initialize a GUI installer?
<Mazali> well, can we say fuck off to compiz?
<Shadow_X> my server's hostname is cerebellum. howcome everytime i run a command that involves networking, it errs with "cannot resolve host cerebellum"?
<unop> Mazali, easy with the language
<_ReadErro> hello all
<_ReadErro> is there a simple way to get into xconfig ?
<Scunizi> Flannel: wow.. I saved the jpg and loaded it up in cacaview.. interesting
<_ReadErro> I set some resolution that it should display
<_ReadErro> but, its a bunch of lines that are unreadable
<blizzle> Mazali, Sure, Compiz isn't required to run Linux. Up to you if you use it or not (and the spec of your graphics adapater).
<_ReadErro> I dont really need xserver...
<unop> Shadow_X, is cerebellum listed in /etc/hosts ?
<rww> Shadow_X: Do you have a line in your /etc/hosts file that mentions cerebellum?
<Flannel> Scunizi: commands/options are at the top.  vim controls, +- zoom, d cycles dithering options.
<Mazali> blizzle: ok, how do I unload it?
<blizzle> Shadow_X, Try editing your hosts file, perhaps.
<winlow> What does ubuntu use to initialize its GUI installation?
<LEO_> I have win xp on the machine right now, do I need to format it before I start installing Ubuntu
<LEO_> ?
<blizzle> Mazali, apt-get remove compiz for starters.
<winlow> Whatever it is, my ATI x800 doesn't like it.
<arcnewuss> my wireless card works fine in gnome through some automated app; but i  always get error when starting it mannually
<Scunizi> Flannel: how do you access teh controls?  alt+letter
<rww> LEO_: No, you can have both installed at once. Ubuntu can resize your Windows drive to make room.
<LEO_> nice
<blizzle> LEO_, If you no longer require XP, it's safe to remove the partition completely.
<blizzle> LEO_, And of course, you can always run XP in VirtualBox.
<Scunizi> Flannel: never mind I figured it out.. still not the best representation
<LEO_> Will ubuntu install a boot loader if I choose to leave XP?
<arcnewuss> i solved it: I deleted everything in file 'ifstate'
<Aperture_Science> If my NVIDIA drivers cause my xsever to freak out, what are some possible solutions?
<Scunizi> LEO_: yes
<blizzle> LEO_, Yes, Ubuntu will install Grub.
<LEO_> nice
<_ReadErro> what grub command can I use to stop ubuntu from booting into X?
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: how does it freek out?
<_ReadErro> but framebuffer
<_ReadErro> or console
<arcnewuss> its my first day with dwm it seems pretty nice
<LEO_> If I decide to get rid of Windows in future, would it be easy to do from Ubuntu portion of drive or would I have to reinstall from scratch?
<rww> Aperture_Science: are you sure that the Nvidia drivers for Linux support SLI? I don't use them, but I vaguely remember someone saying that they don't a while ago.
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, "Primary Device is not PCI", "(EE) No devices detected" "Connection refused (errno 111)" and lastly "No such process (errno 3)
<rww> LEO_: as long as you install Ubuntu to a separate partition, and don't use Wubi/"Install from Windows", then yes, you can do it from Ubuntu without reinstalling.
<houstond> good evening all
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: when you boot and get the grub menu choose rescue and there is an option there to reconfigure X
<houstond> need help with ubuntu 8.10  world of warcraft problem
<Aperture_Science> rww, I don't want to have to rip out my SLI config though, I'd like to leave it as is hardware wise.
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, I've tried that.
<houstond> anyone here familiar with running world of warcraft on ubuntu?
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: rww might be right.. the stock drivers might not support sli.. check nvidia's site in the linux section for more info on that.
<yojimbo-san> I've created some LVM logical volumes, done mkfs /dev/mapper/VG-lv all OK ... they mount by name, but the UUIDs are not in /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ... how do I get this dir to refresh itself? vgmknodes doesn't seem to help.
<pike__> wow so uh nvidia-legacy drivers arent supported in current xorg...
<Scunizi> pike__: you have to install them
<LEO_> Ok, I dont know what to do. When I tried live cd, it would give me "video mode not supported" error, now that I try installing  it I get same
<xenocide21> how do i install flash? sorry for the noob question
<pike__> Scunizi: ah no see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#nVidia%20%22legacy%22%20video%20support they flat dont work in this version of x
<root> i don't know
<Fractured> hey guys, my computers color is off on the monitor. is there a utility in ubuntu that can help me adjust the color like there is in windows? the color is like washed out
<gordonjcp> n8tuser: ?
<gordonjcp> n8tuser: mistab?
<rww> xenocide21: install the package "flashplugin-nonfree". From the command-line: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Aperture_Science> Checking now. Thanks for the support, Scunizi, rww
<xenocide21> thank you
<tk3> hi all - I'm having really weird sound issues in 8.04. just started this morning. VLC no audio, mplayer on CLI playing an mp3 literally stops when it gets to "starting playback" but audio in a flash player in browser and ubutu audio tests is fine - any thoughts?
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: np.. you might end up installing 180.xx to get it to work.
<yojimbo-san> mmk, a restart of udev did the trick.
<Scunizi> pike__: maybe nvidia-glx-96
<Scunizi> can I shut down a machine remotely via ssh?
<Mazali> So, is there any solution for the blank screen after login
<yojimbo-san> Scunizi: yep, just "sudo shutdown -P now"
<yojimbo-san> Scunizi: that'll power it off. You need to touch the machine to power it back on :-)
<Scunizi> yojimbo-san: what's the -P for? power?
<LEO_> Would anyone like to help me install Ubuntu? I have problems with my LCD monitor
<blizzle> "sudo shutdown -h 0" works just as well, if not better.
<yojimbo-san> Scunizi: yes .. otherwise most Ubuntu servers will pause at a manual-intervention screen on the console, asking for a reboot
<scizzo-> LEO_: maybe you could give us a little more information about what exactly is going wrong with the install
<blizzle> Or "sudo shutdown -r 0" if a reboot is required.
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, I'm kind of a linux newb. could you explain 180.xx to me?
<LEO_> scizzo-, I get my monitor display "Video Mode Not Supported"
<houstond> can someone tell me how to make sure compiz??? is off
<scizzo-> LEO_: after install?
<blizzle> houstond, apt-get install compiz-icon perhaps.
<scizzo-> LEO_: what graphics card and so on?
<Larrxi> how to make my HDA ATI SB to not load at boot?
<scizzo-> LEO_: we need a little more information of exactly what is happening and when the error occur
<LEO_> scizzo-, during install or live cd, ATI radeon 3600 if I'm not mistaken
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: there is a driver on nvidia site for linux and the version number begins with 180.. the xx is for other version info. so a driver that's labeled 180.11 is older than 180.22 or .28..
<LEO_> scizzo-, It happens when the loading bar fills up in live cd, or when I start installation
<scizzo-> LEO_: intrepid?
<winlow> What does "Safe Graphics Mode" actually do while loading the GUI installer?
<quibbler> houstond: system-preferences-appearence-visual effects choose none
<LEO_> scizzo-, what is that?
<scizzo-> LEO_: I mean which version of ubuntu?
<scizzo-> LEO_: intrepid ibex?
<LEO_> dont know, just the one that's on the download page
<Aperture_Science> Oh. Of course, I'm sorry I know about version numbers and all. Being brand new to linux is like trying to take everything I've learned about computers in the last 10 years, and throw it out. It's fun! But it's also challenging. Thanks for the tips, Scunizi.
<washed> bunty fun fun
<scizzo-> LEO_: right sounds like a problem that has come up before actually with the ATI card if I am not wrong
<LEO_> scizzo-, so it's not the X setting or something?
<LEO_> or monitor?
<Tr3y-> Aperture_Sciend: do you do what you must because you can?
<Tr3y-> :-P
<The_Spazzz> Has anyone else had trouble with Wired networking after a recent update?
<MeVsTheVoices> Giggles: movie -rating -duration Australia
<Giggles> MeVsTheVoices: Rating: 7.2, Votes: 14286. Duration: USA:165 min.
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: I made the conversion 3 years ago and it's been a never ending learning curve.. once you learn one thing its off to another..
<Aperture_Science> For right now, Tr3y- , I do what I can, because I must.
<scizzo-> LEO_: try the things that winlow said
<MeVsTheVoices> Giggles: movie -title -year Australia
<scizzo-> LEO_: 09:17     winlow What does "Safe Graphics Mode" actually do while loading the GUI installer?
<Giggles> MeVsTheVoices: Title: Australia. Year: 2008.
<xenocide21> woot!! my sound works!
<xenocide21> :P
<Scunizi> Is there a way to view pdf's at terminal?
<MeVsTheVoices> Giggles: movie -awards Australia
<scizzo-> LEO_: opps I mean try to install it in safe graphics instead
<Giggles> MeVsTheVoices: Awards: Nominated for Oscar. Another 3 wins & 10 nominations.
<Tr3y-> scunizi: you forgot to add that the learning curve gets easier as you learn more :-P
<xenocide21> my system is still kinda sluggish but its bout the best i can do for optimum productivity :)
<scizzo-> LEO_: there should be options for that if I am not mistaken....... *long time since I made a new install*
<Aperture_Science> I wish I could have someone here to hold my hand while I break my computer multiple times trying to learn everything. o.O
<winlow> scizzo-, I tried using safe graphics mode, checked the fidelity of the burn, and checked the hash of the ISO - and install still hangs after if fires up the GUI.
<Tr3y-> Aperture_Science: what are you trying to do that will break your computer
<winlow> Is there an issue with ATI cards?
<MeVsTheVoices> winlow: Many, many issues
<Tr3y-> winlow: from my use of linux in general nvidia has always been better supported and it's best to stick with them
<winlow> This is nonsense.
<mchelen> winlow, what model? and are you using proprietary drivers
<Scunizi> Tr3y-: can :) but depends on what you're diping yourself in.. I've been trying to live at the terminal as much as possible.. so. ssh, screen, irssi, mutt, elinks etc.. trying to find solutions to do what I did in the gui.
<winlow> I fly through Gentoo installs on ATI hardware.
<LEO_> scizzo-, let me know if you remember where it's at please
<The_Spazzz> When I updated Ubuntu today on my laptop my wired connection now says "Unmanaged" I can connect wirelessly but trying to surf anywhere results in firefox saying Address Not Found.  I know its not my connection because all other machines work fine including the one i'm on now with the exact same software.  HELP!
<mchelen> my ati works great, you just need the right drivers installed
<Aperture_Science> Nvidia drivers, Tr3y- . SLI Nvidia drivers, specifically. When I install the package through Synaptic it for some reason makes xserver freak out and decide I don't want GNOME.
<Tr3y-> scunizi: <3 irssi wouldn't use another client :-P
<blizzle> Tr3y-, Now that amd/ati have open sourced significant portions of their driver libraries, ati cards are in the ascendant on Linux.
<scizzo-> LEO_: during the startup of the CD...there are options where you can chose to install and so on
<nite_johnboy> Hi - I'am trying to add a new pci express video card - When I install it I can not boot back into Ibex using safe mode - Any idea's ?
<stix> Hi guys. Have any of you experienced flash movies played in firefox, only will play about 3 secs and then stops? I can play another 3 secs if I click the scroll-bar. This happens with youtube videos etc.
<Scunizi> Tr3y-: yes.. takes a while to get use to.  but I do like it.
<Aperture_Science> And I'm stuck with a CLI after the install.
<Larrxi> howto blacklist snd_hda_intel?
<scizzo-> LEO_: there are various options for installing using different types of graphics....example safe graphics
<Scunizi> Tr3y-: so do you know of an app that will allow pdf viewing in terminal?
<MeVsTheVoices> Aperture_Science: Boot that X!
<mchelen> Aperture_Science, you could try envy-ng
<Tr3y-> scunizi: let me do a little looking never needed to view one in terminal
<scizzo-> LEO_: otherwise I might suggest you to get hardy...then upgrade to ibex
<scizzo-> LEO_: which might help with the problem
<Scunizi> !resolution | Aperture_Science
<ubottu> Aperture_Science: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<winlow> mchelen, so I need to burn the ATI drivers released for linux on a CD and select the driver CD option from the initial install menu?
<Aperture_Science> mchelen, envy-ng? Could you explain that to me like I'm five years old? I'm -brand- new to linux.
<LEO_> scizzo-, I need that setting to be added to install screen
<Tr3y-> scunizi: sudo apt-get install pdftohtml use that on all of yoru pdf files and then open the output html file in lyn
<Tr3y-> **lynx
<nite_johnboy> I'am trying to add a new pci express video card - When I install it I can not boot back into Ibex using safe mode - Any idea's ?
<syockit> Aperture_Science: first, let's restore the X setting so that it uses nv instead of nvidia
<scizzo-> LEO_: you are not trying to add some features before installing are you?
<MeVsTheVoices> pdf--
<Aperture_Science> I'm on a clean install of Ubuntu right now, syockit. I just formated and reinstalled to get my GUI back for now. But I'm without video drivers.
<kaushal> firefox 3.0.6 is not back ported to Ubuntu 8.04
<Aperture_Science> Is that a good starting poitn?
<kaushal> when it is going to be done ?
<Scunizi> Tr3y-: just found that in elinks..
<syockit> Aperture_Science: probably. then better find out if your problem is a known one or not
<Mazali> Any solution for that black screen after login?
<blizzle> Mazali, What does startx do for you?
<syockit> Aperture_Science: Did you install through the Restricted Drivers manager, or some other method?
<syockit> Mazali: if you on intel driver, tryhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/115886/
<Aperture_Science> syockit, I've been bouncing around different forums. Haven't found anything specific to my issue, I installed using Synaptic.
<Scunizi> Tr3y-: pdftohtml is part of poppler-utils..
<LEO_> scizzo-, no, not adding any features
<mchelen> winlow, it wont even install? are you using the alt install cd?
<Aperture_Science> syockit, specifically I followed System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<LEO_> scizzo-, I tried it with different monitor now, it works...
<Tr3y-> Scunizi: I just told you the first thing I found on google never had the need for it :-P
<mchelen> !envy-ng | Aperture_Science
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy-ng
<syockit> Aperture_Science: where did you look for the howto? Have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mchelen> !envy | Aperture_Science
<ubottu> Aperture_Science: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Scunizi> Tr3y-: that's probably the same link I looked at..
<winlow> mchelen, I'm using the general release. I fires up the GUI, loads a pretty picture, then hangs.
<mchelen> Aperture_Science, it tries to find the right driver for your card
<mchelen> winlow, use the alt install cd
<syahril> #vbox
<Aperture_Science> Hmmm. I might try that, mchelen. syockit, I don't think (but I could be horribly, horribly wrong) that it concerns with the driver install, but rather how xserver acts AFTER the driver install.
<syockit> Aperture_Science: yup, me thinks so too
<mchelen> Aperture_Science, what model card?
<Aperture_Science> Nvidia 8800 GT
<mchelen> winlow, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<Scunizi> !resolution | Aperture_Science Aperture_Science you might check /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what driver is actually listed
<ubottu> Aperture_Science Aperture_Science you might check /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what driver is actually listed: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mchelen> Aperture_Science, thats a recent enough card, it should work fine, even without envyng
<yao_ziyuan> how do i open up udp and tcp port 8887 (for i2p)?
<scizzo-> LEO_: strange
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: I missed it.. what card do you have?
<blizzle> yao_ziyuan, Use gufw or firestarter.
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, Nvidia 8800 GT
<LEO_> scizzo-, maybe it's not recognising the monitor properly and giving wrong resolution
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: and when you activated the restricted driver in System>admin>hardware drivers .. which one did you choose?
<winlow> Ubuntu is definitely not automatic as advertised.
<syockit> Aperture_Science: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698805 might have a clue?
<winlow> I'm grabbing slackware. ttfn.
<LEO_> If I choose to leave Windows and decrease the size of it, will I be able to erase it in future?
<blizzle> LEO_, Sure you can erase in future.
<LEO_> (without reinstalling ubuntu) erase windows partitiona nd add it to ubuntu
<LEO_> blizzle, without reinstalling? just delete and append space to ubuntu's partition?
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i am new to linux and i'm having a problem with firestarter starting automatically; i've read the faqs on the firestarter's website
<trippss> hello. audacious became totally unresponsive so I had to kill -9 the process. Now restarting it won't play any music, locally or streaming. likewise, vlc doesn't play anything. is there some other process I need to kill or restart to listen to music?
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, I've got two options: Version 173, and Version 177 (Recommended). I've tried both, and both resulted in me getting frustrated when X freaked out, and format/reinstall.
<blizzle> LEO_, Either append the space, or reclaim the partition for Ubuntu. Whichever suits. Append might be slightly trickier, but doable.
<Aperture_Science> syockit, thanks. I'll take a look at that.
<^aDaM> Good morning all :)
<^aDaM> How are we?
<quibbler> mimiloon: what is the problem
<^aDaM> <|:o)
<syockit> blizzle: can it resize backwards?
<Tr3y-> ^aDam: can't sleep is how we all are I think :-P
<yao_ziyuan> blizzle: using gufw i enabled tcp and udp 8887 but i2p still says udp 8887 is not open
<blizzle> syockit, As long as the partitions are contiguous, shouldn't be a problem, I think.
<svensko> Does anyone know where the C config file is for DWM in ubuntu?
<Vadonon> anyone know if/when 8.04.2 is coming to Kubuntu and Xubuntu?
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: I have an onboard 8200 and neither of those worked well for me.  What I had to do was remove all programs referencing nvidia by looking in synaptic. Then installing the latest nvidia driver I got from their site.. there is a specific way to do it.. if you don't follow it it'll mess things up again..
<jim_p> does anyone know how kpackage is used?
<blizzle> yao_ziyuan, Would those ports be on your router or the firewall? Perhaps i2p requires port forwarding from your router..?
<mimiloon> i'm trying to open the sudoers file to edit, and it's telling me that i do not have permission to open this file and i'm logged in as admin
<LEO_> blizzle, while running Live CD, it appears Graphics card or something else isnt working right, the portions of windows are left over the desktop, is this because it's live cd or some driver issue?
<yao_ziyuan> blizzle: "WARN - Firewalled with Inbound TCP Enabled - You have configured inbound TCP, however      your UDP port is firewalled, and therefore it is likely that your TCP port is firewalled as well.      If your TCP port is firewalled with inbound TCP enabled, routers will not be able to contact      you via TCP, which will hurt the network. Please open your firewall or disable inbound TCP above.  "
<jim_p> Vadonon, they are out. i think i saw a relevant article in DW
<blizzle> LEO_, That's a driver issue.
<yao_ziyuan> blizzle: how do i do port forwarding?
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: I would not use envyng
<quibbler> mimiloon: what has that to do with firestarter?
<blizzle> yao_ziyuan, google for router port forwarding howto
<tacone> how to disable the eth0 from the kernel ?
<jim_p> yao_ziyuan, depending on your router, go to portforward.com
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, I currently have no drivers installed aside from what's included with the ubuntu clean install, so I have the option of installing the nvidia driver from the site. Do you think you could walk me through it? I'm brand new to linux and the commands are all still very new to me.
<jim_p> tacone, by recompiling it, but why would you want to do such damage?
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: so you havent' tried either the 177 or 173?
<blizzle> yao_ziyuan, Sounds like your firewall isn't correctly configured, still. Try restarting it, if you've created the necessary rules.
<tacone> i've got a macbook, and eth0 causes 66% wakeups.
<mimiloon> i got the info from this site: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php; it say to edit this file to bypass the password request
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, No. I've tried them both, but both of them resulted in errors I couldn't resolve in xserver, which forced me to format the partition and reinstall ubuntu.
<jim_p> tacone, disable its usage if you can be wireless only
<tacone> jim_p: nice, how ?
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: ok.. do you have a gui running that you can manouver in?
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, yup
<jim_p> tacone, what ubuntu version are you on?
<tacone> jim_p: intrepid
<prince_jammys> mimiloon: use 'sudo visudo'
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: let me look up the link for the new driver. brb
<jim_p> tacone, so i guess you will need network manager :( let me think
<tacone> i obtained nothing with network manager. i guess it's a kernel bug, and shall be resolved at lower level
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, would it happen to be NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.22-pkg1.run? If so, I've already taken the liberty of downloading it.
<tacone> isn't there a way to unload the module for eth0 or stuff like that ?
<svensko> how do i modify my sessions menu in the log in screen?
<jim_p> tacone, are you sure its eth0 that is causing it and not network manager looking at eth0 and finding nothing there to connect?
<mimiloon> prince_jammys: is that the file name because i'm completely lost
<tacone> jim_p: mmmh
<jim_p> tacone, sure, by blacklistting it, but you need to know tha module name
<prince_jammys> mimiloon: no, visudo is a program that lets you edit /etc/sudoers safely
<syockit> Aperture_Science: holy lawd
<syockit> Aperture_Science: if you insist. http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t66203.html
<tacone> jim_p: how to test if it's the network manager ? how do I bring it down ?
<quibbler> mimiloon: if you wish to edit as root use    gksudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<prince_jammys> mimiloon: it won't save the changes if the file is malformed, which is good. otherwise, if you make a mistake you can lose admin rights
<tacone> jim_p: and how to know the module name? :-D
<j_y> how do you install ubuntu 8.10 from 5.04?
<LEO_> how long does it usualy take to resize the partition?
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: yep that's the one.. ok.. go to System>Admin>Synaptic and "search" for nvidia
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: what ever pops up as installed that pertains to nvidia, uninstall it.
<Vadonon> only the default GNOME version is out for 8.04.2 :/ checked the mirrors and dw again
<GreySim> Does anyone know if there's a reason you couldn't have a capitalized home directory? So, /home/Dennis instead of /home/dennis ?
<Kelen> How to uninstall vmware workstation? any idea for this? plz.
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, installed apps will have the box colored/checked yes?
<syockit> j_y: I don't suppose there's a safe way to upgrade all the way. Best is to back up all your configurations and documents somewhere, and make a clean install
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: yes
<Scunizi> Kelen: #vmware
<Kelen> Scunizi: How?
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, should I also remove xserver-xorg-video-nv?
<kraut> moin
<j_y> i downloaded the 8.10 version on my desktop since I don't have the cd
<syockit> Aperture_Science: no. save that for fallback
<prince_jammys> GreySim: why? are you having problems with that?
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: no.. that's an opensource driver for nvidia and good for a backup
<Aperture_Science> gotcha
<Scunizi> syockit: you beat me :)
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, smartdimmer, jockey-gtk?
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: let me reference my synaptic
<mimiloon> prince_jammys and quibbler: thanks for all your help, i'll try your suggestions
<GreySim> prince_jammys: I'm not having a problem so far, but I didn't want to try it and screw everything up, but I suppose if I create another admin account a screwup shouldn't be that bad...thanks.
<theonlyfox> I have is issue where im installing Ubuntu 8.10 for the first time (first time Linux User) and I cant get Grub to load in a dual boot situation where one OS is Vista on a Raid0 and Ubuntu is on a stand alone drive.
<prince_jammys> GreySim: if you change your homedir, you just must ensure that the change is reflected in /etc/passwd.
<mrgoodbar> i have been trying to install ubuntu 8.10 i have tried 5 different hard drives and after each install i reboot the pc and it says "disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter"
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: no to both of those
<mrgoodbar> what do i do
<prince_jammys> GreySim: you can change your homedir to anything you want, with that provision
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, Gotcha. Applying changes.
<B|ackPanther> How can i locate the c++ source files in ubuntu ?
<The_Spazzz> When I updated Ubuntu today on my laptop my wired connection now says "Unmanaged" I can connect wirelessly but trying to surf anywhere results in firefox saying Address Not Found.  I know its not my connection because all other machines work fine including the one i'm on now with the exact same software.  HELP!
<GreySim> prince_jammys: Thanks a bunch. The lowercase is a minor annoyance, but I see it all the time, so... Yeah. Thanks. :)
<houstond> anyone here familiar with running world of warcraft on ubuntu?
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, Done.
<GreySim> houstond: A little bit. In my case I had to turn down the graphics options a bunch versus running it on Windows on the same box, but it's totally doable with WINE.
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: ok.. now the fun part.. 1st where did you save the download?
<Mazali> syockit: how long should it take?
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: desktop?
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, Desktop, yes sir.
<trippss> ugh incredibly frustrating that I have to restart linux to get my music to play. might as well be windows . . .
<j_y> how can I install the 8.10 version which I downloaded on to my desktop?
<theonlyfox> I need help getting Ubuntu going in a dual boot situation where 1 OS is Vista on Raid and the other is Ubuntu on stand alone drive.  Install goes fine w/ alternate CD and it even recognizes the raid and windows.  After the install though I cant get the drive w/ ubuntu and grub to load.
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: ok.. here's the thing. you can't install the driver while the gui is running.. so you're going to learn a whole lot really quick.. no worries though.. I'll walk you through it.
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: first open a termial.. Applications>Accessories>terminal
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, already open.
<Aperture_Science> :3
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: type .. sudo apt-get install irssi screen
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: and hit enter
<jim_p> theonlyfox, is that raid on a raid card or on a mobo controller?
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, already did that too. :3
<theonlyfox> mobo fake raid
<jim_p> theonlyfox, then thats why
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: really? wow.  ok  type screen
<Jippen> I am having an issue with my ubuntu laptop. I shut it down this morning after making some fstab changes, and now it only boots into read-only mode. How do I make the root partition read/write so I can revert the fstab changes? Also of note: the root partition is encfs over lvm
<jim_p> does anyone know how kpackage is used?
<theonlyfox> jim_p, you lost me on that one.  please explain
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, okay. I hit enter on the confirmation screen and I'm at a blank terminal with my prompt.
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: now ctrl+a then shift+s
<jim_p> Jippen, pastebin your fstab
<syockit> Mazali: updating takes a long time, especially for slow internet
<Aperture_Science> Now it says 0 bash halfway down the terminal screen.
<syockit> Mazali: *updating from clean install
<Jippen> That'll take me a bit. The laptop isn't getting online, so I get to do it by hand.
<G-Blunted> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi: Now it says 0 bash halfway down the terminal screen.
<G-Blunted> !initrd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd
<syockit> Aperture_Science: yes, so you're logged in?
<jim_p> theonlyfox, you have software raid, which means that in vista the os does the raid array to whatever you have. in linux they are just 2 seperate drives
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: except you're still in the window with the terminal prompt right?
<Aperture_Science> I believe so, yes.
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: ok.. type irssi
<G-Blunted> anyone know the difference between an Internet Object Cache (WWW Cache) and a Full featured Web Proxy cache (HTTP Cache)??
<glados_> Scunizi: Here I am. :3
<Scunizi> glados = Aperture_Science ?
<glados_> Scunizi: Yes.
<zxd> hi
<The_Spazzz> When I updated Ubuntu today on my laptop my wired connection now says "Unmanaged" I can connect wirelessly but trying to surf anywhere results in firefox saying Address Not Found.  I know its not my connection because all other machines work fine including the one i'm on now with the exact same software.  HELP!
<theonlyfox> jim_p, thats what ive read... but the 8.10 Alternate CD fixes that apparently.  It reconized my Raid array as a single drive and even detected the correct windows OS on it.  I installed Ubuntu on a stand alone drive enven though i could have repartitioned my raid and installed it next to windows.  My problem is that I cannot boot to this second drive.
<MikeMaxwell2501> hey all, anyone aware of a good mp3 to mp4 converter??
<Scunizi> glados_: this obviously isn't your first day at this.. :)
<Jippen> http://pastebin.com/m2caa15e3
<glados_> Scunizi: I've got friends with linux, and know a few very basic commands (I observe)
<jim_p> theonlyfox, this could be a grub problem
<zxd> I am looking into migrating from debian to ubuntu , is there documentation that explains how ubuntu uses debian ?
<Scunizi> glados_: ok.. now ctrl+a then TAB
<glados_> Scunizi: Yay! I can switch screens that way. :3
<Scunizi> glados_: yes from the top to the bottom and back
<trippss> ugh restarted and back to listening to music. lost 30 minutes of productivity with that nonsense. so fricking irritating. linux should be better than that.
<jim_p> theonlyfox, i have to leave now :( i hope i have helped
<Scunizi> glados_: now that you're in the bottom ctrl+a then ctrl+c
<jim_p> bye
<theonlyfox> jim_p, thats what im thinking.  When I point my bios to that drive to boot it hangs after the bios checks for bootable cd's but never give any kind of OS missing or failed msg.  Im not so sure that the installer isnt trying to set up Grub on the raid array which would be a mistake, yet there is no option to install it anywhere else
<glados_> Scunizi: what does that do?
<theonlyfox> bleh
<MikeMaxwell2501> hey all, anyone aware of a good mp3 to mp4 converter??
<Scunizi> glados_: if that doesn't give you a terminal prompt then just ctrl+a then c..  it should give a terminal prompt
<Jippen> Anyone else willing/able to help with my mounting issue?
<Jippen> mike: audacity if you only have to do a few
<Scunizi> glados_: got it?
<glados_> Scunizi: There we go, got me a terminal prompt. Somehow shifted irssi to the bottom, but I have the terminal prompt on top now.
<MikeMaxwell2501> Jippen: audacity oes not support mp4
<MikeMaxwell2501> already looked into that :)
<theonlyfox> I need a Grub expert to help me with a problem.
<Jippen> Sorry, I'm stuck in a terminal on my ubuntu machine, so its a lil hard to check GUI apps. ~.~
<G-Blunted> your best bet is google
<G-Blunted> google is expert on lots of things
<Scunizi> glados_: ok.. now ctrl+a then d and you'll have to talk to me with Aperture_Science
<theonlyfox> expert as alot misdirection too
<MikeMaxwell2501> Jippen: lol, thanks.  tried sound converter and audacity, nothing
<G-Blunted> naahhh not google...
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, okay. Got it.
<Jippen> I am having an issue with my ubuntu laptop. I shut it down this morning after making some fstab changes, and now it only boots into read-only mode. How do I make the root partition read/write so I can revert the fstab changes? Also of note: the root partition is encfs over lvm. /etc/fstab is here-> http://pastebin.com/m2caa15e3
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: should have made the terminal detach
<Guest42414> ouch
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: did everthing pretty much go away?
<breakdown> wipe
<[CHN]_Abbey> Is there a guide of Ubuntu 8.10 for Chinese? THX
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, I think so.. I made irssi detatch. I've got a whole terminal screen with the command prompt now.
<Jippen> Abbey: /join #ubuntu-cn for some help in chinese.
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: now in the termial type screen -ls .. it will show you the screen session.. the first part of the name is a number . when you see that type screen -r <number> and it will reattach
<[CHN]_Abbey> Jippen: thank you very much.
<Fiftyone> hello if someone can help me i would be most gratefuk. I think i might have destroied my computer if you could please check my post on the ubuntu forums www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6703360#post6703360
<zxd> what's the difference between ubuntu desktop edition and Xubuntu ?
<Jippen> zxd: The gui
<blizzle> zxd: Ubuntu uses Gnome, Xubuntu uses Xfce.
<Fiftyone> Im such a moron i think im going to kill myself if i cant fix this
<prince_jammys> !de | zxd
<ubottu> zxd: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<theonlyfox> G-Blunted, besides 5hrs of google searching has turned up zip and also failed to say what couldnt be done (via thousands of sites and posts) can now be done in the new 8.10
<prince_jammys> zxd: oops
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: if you have a scratch pad handy write the number down and "screen -ls" and "screen -r <number>"
<zxd> blizzle, ubuntu desktop uses gnome?
<blizzle> zxd, Also, Xubuntu has a slightly different selection of default apps, which tend to me more lightweight than their Gnome counterparts.
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, got it.
<LEO_> I get "no root file system is defined error when I try to install ubuntu on afree partition
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: also ctrl+a TAB to change from top to bottom..
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: starting to make sense?
<Aperture_Science> Kinda....
<Fiftyone> Ok i have an eeepc 100H with a 160 gb hard drive. It came with windows xp and was stupidly formated with windows on an 80 gb partition c and a 80gb partition d .i installed ubuntu on partition d and allocated 30 gb for it. figureing that i could just resize the windows partition with qparted later on. I left it as it was for over a month then i started to run out of space so i decided to try and format the qindows drive because i didnt use windows Once 
<prince_jammys> !desktop > zxd
<ubottu> zxd, please see my private message
<zxd> can i use any ver of ubuntu to create a minimal netinst ubuntu installation ?
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: ok.. write this down Ctrl+alt+F7 = gui
<zxd> or a minimal installation in a chroot environment
<zxd> ok
<howtoo> I'm looking for an incremental backup system for desktop use. any recommendations?
<prince_jammys> zxd: do you even need a desktop environment?
<Jippen> 51> Looks like the partitions are pretty borked. You can probably load the system via a livecd, copy stuff to another system over the network, or a USB harddrive, and reinstall ubuntu
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, written down!
<Mazali> syockit: it works now, thank you
<Fiftyone> jippen how would i do that?
<Jippen> howtoo> I use dropbox for my backups. win/lin/mac, and backs up to 2 gigs online. Not exactly an incremental backup solution, but it gets the critical stuff
<Fiftyone> Jippen you think the data is still there?
<Fiftyone> Jippen you think the data is still there?
<Jippen> 51> Well, the first two steps are a: make sure you have a place to copy data to, with enough room, and b: make sure you have a bootable disc handy
<blizzle> Fiftyone, You might want to take a look at the Easy Peasy distro (formerly Eeebuntu).
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: ok.. here we go.. first in the terminal do a ctrl+a d to detach.  Now what you going to do is ctrl+alt+F2 and when you get a terminal prompt then us screen -r <number> to reattach and then ctrl+a tab to get to the irssi portion and let me know you are there.
<syockit> Mazali: it doesn't work with the other guy. lucky you
<Jippen> 51> I have no idea. grub error 22 can be a minor issue, or the harddrive is totally fried.
<Mazali> hehehe :-)
<zxd> prince_jammys, i don't want default packages , i do need xfce
<prince_jammys> zxd: ah, ok. then install xubuntu
<Fiftyone> blizzle yea i was useing the easypc kernel on my install
<Flynsarmy> Where is hte apt cache stored?
<eoke> Ubuntu 8.10 (2.6.24-23-generic), Snort (2.8.3.) and libpcap (0.8): When I block traffic with IPTables it doesn't seem to be seen by Snort where as from what I've read libpcap should see the traffic pre filtering. Could any one give me a clue as to what the issue might be? (already asked in #Snort but they're not up yet)
<Jippen> I am having an issue with my ubuntu laptop. I shut it down this morning after making some fstab changes, and now it only boots into read-only mode. How do I make the root partition read/write so I can revert the fstab changes? Also of note: the root partition is encfs over lvm. /etc/fstab is here-> http://pastebin.com/m2caa15e3
<blizzle> Flynsarmy, /var/cache/apt
<theonlyfox> I need a Grub expert that is familiar with 8.10 raid install issues
<prince_jammys> Flynsarmy: man apt-cache, FILES section
<blizzle> Flynsarmy, rm -fv /var/cache/apt/*.bin if you need to remove it.
<Jippen> fox> post the issue, and I'll see if I can actually help
<jonathan__> #hyves h7v3s
<howtoo> Jippen, yeah, I'm using that as well, but I need a full backup of my entire computer
<glados_> Scunizi: Got it.
<glados_> Scunizi: Hey. My MP3's are still playing. Neat.
<blizzle> Flynsarmy, You'd then need to follow through with an apt-get update
<Scunizi> glados_: congrats.. you're becoming "well versed"
<Jippen> howtoo> Full backups are easy, incremental is a bit harder
<Scunizi> glados_: not for long.. in the other window with the terminal prompt type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<howtoo> jupp
<g33k_gir1> this is going to be the mother of all stupid questions, but how do I tell if I have a LAMP environment installed?
<Jippen> Would you be backing up to a tape, a harddrive, dvds, or remotely? Or something else?
<prince_jammys> Flynsarmy: ok, looks like i'm wrong.
<blizzle> g33k_gir1, If you have Apache, MySql and Php installed an functioning correctly, running on Linux, you have the Lamp stack installed.
<theonlyfox> Jippen, I installed 8.10 on a system that is running vista on a mobo fake raid0 and a secondary HD.  I used the alternate install CD and it detected the array and the correct windows install.  Instead of installing on the raid I installed on the secondary.  After the install I point my bios to boot from the sendary HD.  Problem is that is will never boot, hangs after BIOS checks for cd's.
<Jippen> g33k > point firefox to 127.0.0.1 and see if apache works. Then try setting up a php script with the contents <?php phpinfo(); ?> to see if php works
<Scunizi> glados_: get it?
<glados_> Scunizi: Alright. Yeah, music is stopped now.
<theonlyfox> Jippen, Im guessing that grub was not installed on the sendary HD thus has no way of loading the OS.  I know the install is there since I can boot to windows and see the files
<glados_> Scunizi: Along with GNOME
<Fiftyone> jipper can i load ubuntu live from usb? I installed ubuntu origionally but i dont know if i was given the option to boot into live from usb. Also, when i get back in how do i locate and copy the data if it dosent gave a partition how do i get to it?
<syockit> Fiftyone: depends on your pc's bios
<g33k_gir1> blizzle, Jippen: 127.0.0.1 works (or at least, I get a blank page, not an error)
<Scunizi> glados_: that confirms that the gui isn't running.  ok at the terminal prompt window type cd ~/Desktop
<Jippen> Oy, oy... one at a time.
<blizzle> g33k_gir1, Then you at least have Apache running.
<g33k_gir1> blizzle, Jippen: settting up php script now
<blizzle> g33k_gir1, Well, one assumes Apache.
<Jippen> fox> Is the linux HD part of the raid?
<theonlyfox> Jippen, no
<Scunizi> glados_: then once you're there type ls to get a list of files.. let me know what the last 3 letters on the nvidia driver are.
<glados_> Scunizi: No such directory. o.O
<Jippen> 51> Yes, you can load live USB. However, you still need to have someplace for the files to go. Do you have that?
<Scunizi> glados_: type cd ~/Desktop .. no spaces.. and with a capital D
<etech> hi
<glados_> Scunizi: Nevermind, I'm silly, case sensitive.
<Fiftyone> Jippen Yea i have a 100gb usb disk
<etech> in the ubuntu kernel are different closed source drivers...
<Jippen> fox> So, does it boot into windows, but not linux?
<etech> what are these drivers?
<blizzle> glados_, Tab completion helps.
<Jippen> 51> ok, get into the live usb system, and I'll help you from there
<g33k_gir1> blizzle, Jippen: ok, so in Firefox, php files are asking to be saved as...
<theonlyfox> It will boot to windows if I point the bios to load from the Raid, but If i point it at the stand alone drive it hangs as described earlier
<glados_> blizzle: Thanks for the tip! I use it all the time in IRC. :3
<Fiftyone> alrighty thanks
<Scunizi> glados_: yep works at terminal too.
<glados_> Scunizi: Last three letters are .run
<Jippen> g33k > sounds like apache is misbehaving. Did you follow a guide to set up your LAMP box?
<blizzle> g33k_gir1, Then Php isn't correctly installed. At least, not properly integrated with Apache.
<g33k_gir1> blizzle: just found the ubuntu help page on that -- will follow up and get back to you :)
<Scunizi> glados_: ok.. in the terminal window type.. sudo sh ./<file name .run .. you can use tab to complete the name :)
<glados_> Scunizi: Okay. Wish me luck!
<Scunizi> glados_: luck!
<Jippen> fox> keep bios pointed at the raid. When it boots into that, does GRUB pop up, or does it go straight into windows?
<theonlyfox> Jippen, goes straight to windows
<Jippen> did you point the bios at the extra hd to install linux?
<theonlyfox> Jippen, no
<Jippen> Did you use the live cd, alternate cd, or did you use the Wubi installer?
<theonlyfox> Jippen, alternate cd
<glados_> Scunizi: Done! I assumed we would be agreeing to all install options, etc. YeS?
<Scunizi> glados_: yep..
<Jippen> Can you use the live cd to examine the partitions, and make sure things look sane?
<lain_wired> hiya all. I'm working with a new box with a dual core processor. I've heard people have had some driver issues with 64bit ubuntu, and ubuntu 32bit seems fine with 4GB of ram so i guess the only question is - is it a waste to use 32 on a 64 bit system?
<Scunizi> glados_: ok.. you're going to loose irc and everything now.. come back and let me know how it went.. type sudo reboot now
<glados_> Scunizi: Will do. Be right back! :3
<eoke> Ubuntu 8.10 (2.6.24-23-generic), Snort (2.8.3.) and libpcap (0.8): When I block traffic with IPTables its seen by TCPDump but not by snort and from what I've read Snort should also see the traffic pre filtering. Could any one give me a clue as to what the issue might be? (already asked in #Snort but they're not up yet)
<Jippen> lain> IMHO, it is a waste to use 64 bit on a system that is not using >4 gigs of ram. You should be just fine.
<Jippen> I am having an issue with my ubuntu laptop. I shut it down this morning after making some fstab changes, and now it only boots into read-only mode. How do I make the root partition read/write so I can revert the fstab changes? Also of note: the root partition is encfs over lvm. /etc/fstab is here-> http://pastebin.com/m2caa15e3
<unknown__> hi, anyone can recommend me any software for burning CD which allows me to  create bootable CD? I must do this from folder with files not from ISO image :/
<theonlyfox> Jippen, Ill have to burn it.  will take a moment.  So far have only used a utility that lets me access the linux partition under windows.  unfortunately I know Jack about linus and grub and well Jack left town years ago.
<quibbler> lain_wired: not a waste...and it will save you some headaches
<g33k_gir1> lain_wired: I haven't had any problems with my 64 bit system
<zxd> what's the name of the current stable?
<zxd> IntrepidIbex ?
<fosco_> unknown__: k3b is the most complete burning software i know
<suigeneris> zxd, yes
<G-Blunted> i think you have to burn an iso to make bootable
<glados_> Scunizi: No go.
<Jippen> unknown> bootable CDs need special steps to be bootable. You will likely need to use a tool to convert the folder of files into a burnable ISO.
<G-Blunted> i don't think you can like...burn a bootable cd really
<zxd> suigeneris, it's also the name of the repository ?
<Scunizi> glados_: ok.. are you at terminal?
<lain_wired> g33k_gir1: ah, even with fairly good graphics and sound cards? (it'd be a shame too not use them to their full capacity)
<glados_> Scunizi: No GUI available.
<suigeneris> how can i find out the total size of the files i grab with find?
<suigeneris> zxd, repo name is just intrepid
<glados_> Scunizi: So yeah, I'm in terminal, already screen'd split, and ready to detach.
<Scunizi> glados_: did it just give a blank screen or right to a terminal prompt
<zxd> suigeneris, thanks
<unknown__> fosco_: Thanks I'll try it :)
<glados_> Scunizi: Went right to terminal prompt
<Scunizi> glados_: ok.. in the other half of the split.. type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and in there look for the line that says SERVER and make sure that it says nvidia and not vesa or nv or intel
<theonlyfox> Jippen, burning the Live CD now.  Is there anything that could be looked at to see if Grub even installed on one of the drives while im waiting?
<Jippen> fox> Yeah. There is a great tool I love. I call it the ubuntu live cd. :3
<trippss> how do I configure my laptop with 512 MB RAM so that it does progressive/aggressive write behinds? I'm tired of it taking forever to swap things in and out when it's not necessary. I end up killing the app anyway because I simply don't have the patience. only write stuff when shutting down or when completely idle and under a certain load average.
<theonlyfox> Jippen, lulz.. ok ill have it here in a Jip.. no phun intended
<prodigel> hi all. I'm trying to configure ssl module for apache2 following this link http://beginlinux.com/blog/2009/01/ssl-on-ubuntu-810-apache2/ and I get this error: ... "Error code: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long".
<trippss> i'm running Ibex btw
<MeVsTheVoices> Giggles: gumby dat shit
<Giggles> MeVsTheVoices: Deliver'd you a hair on's head.
<glados_> Scunizi: I didn't find a specific line that said "server", but I did see several entries that read "nvidia", and not vesa, nv, intel
<tamimi>  8-)
<theonlyfox> Jippen, ok, ive booted to the live cd
<Scunizi> glados_: ok.. try installing nvidia-settings.. sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Jippen> ok, first thing to do is use the gnome partitioning tool to examine how the partitions are set up. Make sure the settings are what you expect them to be
<stinger_au> Hello
<glados_> Scunizi: Done
<Scunizi> glados_: k. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<stinger_au> Anyone got a A8n-SLI motherboard or CK804 onboard audio ?
<Jippen> HELP NEEDED: How do I force the root partition of an encrypted LVM to read/write mode, so I can edit /etc/fstab?
<glados_> Scunizi: Said it was starting GNOME desktop manager, but no GUI load.
<etech> when i install selinux, is it configured autumatically?
<glados_> Scunizi: I.E. I'm still in terminal
<Scunizi> glados try ctrl+alt+F7
<theonlyfox> Jippen, how do i get the partitioning tool to run from the cd?
<Jippen> etech> Somewhat. It comes with some defaults, but to get full use of it, you have to know how to deal with selinux
<Jippen> fox> Should be in the applications menu
<blizzle> theonlyfox, Or sudo gparted
<theonlyfox> Jippen, I have "Try Ubuntu.." "Install Ubuntu"  " chec cd..." "test mem" and "boot from first HD"
<Jippen> try ubuntu
<Scunizi> glados_: what happened?
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi: No GUI. Just a blank screen with cursor.
<trippss> is it possible to see what process is thrashing the hard drive? whether it's an app or swap or what is going on? every now and again the hd light just comes on and is pegged for a couple of minutes even though I'm doing nothing and nothing is going on
<Milk_Rulz> why is my music not playing in my media players when other sounds are working?
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: did you have one of the drivers still loaded in System>Admin>hardware drivers when we started this?
<Aperture_Science> I don't believe so. I uninstalled everything related to "nvidia" in Synaptic, aside from what you instructed me not to.
<g33k_gir1> ok, so I have phpmyadmin installed, but I can't find it (at least, its not in /var/www/)
<Sergeant_Pony> I need xforms to get a program to compile... how do I get it?
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: k.. go back to sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the reference to nvidia to nv
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi: How would I do that?
<Jippen> g33k_girl> TBH, I tend to grab webapps from the net and set them up myself. Then I know where they are, and can be sure I have the latest version
<Scunizi> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and use the arrow keys to move around.. get to where it says nvidia and use the delete or bkspace key to eliminate it and type in nv (lower casee)
<Jippen> http://localhost/phpmyadmin <-- that is worth a try too
<g33k_gir1> Jippen: so I should just reinstall it :)
<g33k_gir1> Jippen: OMG, that works
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi: do I do this for all instances of "nvidia"?
<g33k_gir1> Jippen: i thought only what was in var/www/ would work under localhost... thanks
<Jippen> Nope. Webservers are fun like that.
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: hang on .. let me look at mine
<g33k_gir1> lain_wired: i must admit, i did not get any uber gfx cards with that system
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: only in the "Section "Device" " where it says Driver
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi: Got it. Doing now
<lain_wired> g33k_gir1: mm. i wouldn't mind, because i kinda enjoy the challenge involved, but this person (my dad actually) hasn't ever used linux before and i want this to go well.
<g33k_gir1> er... ok, so now I've forgotten what the root login and password would be for mysql -- any way to look that up?
<banisterfiend> g33k_gir1: if you go down on me ill help you out
<whiteplane> hi, how to disable the automounting of newly connected devices?
<blizzle> banisterfiend, Leave that out, please.
<learning-regex> when installing a program from source do I always have to use the make install command or is make enogh? why is that?
<g33k_gir1> lain_wired: well, the ubuntu install is pretty easy, why not try the 64-bit, if it doesn't play nice, reinstall with 32-bit
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: then when it's done Ctrl+o (that's oh) and enter then ctrl+x to exit. . now sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<banisterfiend> blizzle: sorry im just learning how to relate to females on the internet
<Jippen> g33k> google "How to reset mysql root password"
<blizzle> banisterfiend, Sounds like you're learning nothing at all. Or the wrong thing. :/
<g33k_gir1> clearly, related to females at all would be a better place to start
<g33k_gir1> so, lets not feed the troll. Jippen: thanks, will do
<banisterfiend> blizzle: are you saying i should treat them as equals or what
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi: Kay. .conf modified. Restarting now.
<blizzle> banisterfiend, I don't recall echoing that sentiment, but yes, gender is largely irrelevant in a tech support channel.
<theonlyfox> Jippen, ok i have 500GB on /dev/sdc1 as ext2 and flagged as boot and /dev/sdc2 as 7GB extended and 500GB unallocated
<Jippen> bizzle> just set him on ignore
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi: Now Ctrl-Alt-F7?
<banisterfiend> blizzle: but what if i cant get over the fact that they have tits and ass and i cant restrain myself from making a sexual comment
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: sure..
<blizzle> Jippen, He's here to learn, so better to provide him with some guidance :)
<blizzle> banisterfiend, Then you might want to locate yourself elsewhere.
<ct529>  does anyone know of a good sip phone under ubuntu that can record phone calls as well?
<Jippen> fox> can you mount /dev/sdc1 and see if it has /boot ?
<Jippen> blizzle> He is obviously a troll, here to get his jollies by offending others.
<Scunizi> ct529: gizmo will. free but not opensource
<Aperture_Science> Nothing, Scunizi
<blizzle> Jippen, Sadly I think you're right. Nonetheless, perhaps he'll take a hint.
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: you'll loose irc but try ctrl+alt+backspace
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi: I didn't lose IRC, nothing happened.
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: is this card an onboard card or seperately mounted?
<Aperture_Science> Seperately mounted.
<ct529> Scunizi: nothing opensource?
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: does the machine have an onboard video card too?
<Scunizi> ct529: not that I'm aware of
<theonlyfox> Jippen, may have to explain how to mount.  Found terminal and mount shows currently mounted volumes, but mount /dev/sdc1 gives a "cant find" dialogue
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi: No sir. I'm afraid not.
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: just a sec
<Jippen> fox> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<ddoom> If i stop a service (sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop) and I restart, does it restart or will it still be stopped?
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi: I've got two of them in SLI configuration. If necessary, I can rip out my second card as it's not doing anything right now.
<Scunizi> type .. less /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if there are any errors listed in there.
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know anything about xforms?
<ddoom> If i stop a service (sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop) and I restart the computer*, does the service restart or will it still be stopped?
<ronny> hi
<Jippen> ddoom> the service restarts
<ronny> is there any sane way to get rid of pulseaudio
<syockit> ddoom: it only stops for the session
<ronny> if i try to remove the alsa plugins, i wants to remove shitloads of packages
<Jippen> ronny > apt-get remove pulseaudio & apt-get install alsa
<riz0n> anyone here have any experience with ircd-hybrid on ubuntu?
<ronny> Jippen: that wont remove the alsa plugins pulse leaves around
<ddoom> how can I configure a service to stop until I want it not to (through restarts etc)
<ronny> so i get connection errors
<IINB3> excuse me .. What is the TSV and TSER at TCP section captured on wireshark ?
<riz0n> i have a small irc conferencing server set up using irc-hybrid and ubuntu
<theonlyfox> Jippen, ok it shows as mounted using the mount cmd but does not show up in file browser
<riz0n> the number of clients to my server will be between 5 to 10 users
<Jippen> pulse is not alsa. If you are talking alsa -> pulse compatibility stuff, then apt-get autoremove should clear them out when pulse is gone
<Jippen> fox> no files when you navigate to /mnt ?
<Sergeant_Pony> riz0n, I use unreal ircd
<g33k_gir1> *gasp* -- I didn't set ANY password on mysql! bad girl!
<ronny> Jippen: it wont
<riz0n> Sergeant_Pony how hard is it to set up on Ubuntu?
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: did you happen to notice any errors on install of the driver?
<ronny> Jippen: i removed pulseaudio and intalled alsa + did an autoremove
<Sergeant_Pony> riz0n, was very easy, took me less than 2 minutes
<ronny> Jippen: still i get errors about pulse
<theonlyfox> Jippen, ah ok it was named mnt..  ls shows /boot
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi: No sir.
<Sergeant_Pony> riz0n, very easy, took me less than 2 minues
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi: But there was a few errors in the log.
<Jippen> go into /mnt/boot. Does it have a grub folder?
<riz0n> Sergeant_Pony: does it allow you to set modes in channels as an irc op but not an operator in the chan?
<theonlyfox> Jippen, yes
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi: "Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)"
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi: And "No devices detected"
<Jippen> can you pastebin /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst for me?
<Sergeant_Pony> riz0n, that I'm not sure... I'm an ircop so I have full control
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: ok.. try this.. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ronny> Jippen: ok, i also killed libpulse0, and now alsa wont work cause it lacks the pulse plugin thats configured somewhere
<Jippen> probably /etc/asound
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi: done.
<riz0n> Sergeant_Pony: right, well the problem i had with ircd-hybrid was that when i was an oper, it would not let me set modes in channels (for instance if i joined a channel with no ops i could not op myself or anyone else)
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: then cd ~/Desktop .. then sudo sh ./<nvidia driver name.run . to reinstall
<Jippen> Why do you want pule off, though
<theonlyfox> Jippen, pastebin :command not found
<ronny> Jippen: there is no /etc/asound
<ronny> Jippen: cause it doesnt work
<Jippen> fox> http://www.pastebin.org
<banisterfiend> g33k_gir1: yes, *bad girl* (i like that term, very kinky)
<banisterfiend> should constant definitions be put in header files  or in the source?
<learning-regex> can I always do the make install command when installing programs from source? If not why?
<ddoom> how can I make a service stop and not start on boot?
<ronny> Jippen: some tools list my sound devices, others dont and i get no sound + no clue what the heck is wrong
<Sergeant_Pony> riz0n, what are you looking for exactly, when I'm an ircop I have full control. so I can op myself and others if need be.
 * Vadonon tests
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi: Alright done.
<riz0n> i just want to be able to op/deop set/unset bans without being a channel op while being an irc op
<Sergeant_Pony> riz0n, that I can do with unreal
<riz0n> my irc server will never carry more than 5 to 10 people in a channel at a time... i cant see justifying setting up "services" for this server
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: I'd shut down completely this time.. then start back up . sudo shutdown -P now
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi: Alright. I'll be back in a moment with results.
<riz0n> basically the irc server is only bound to 127.0.0.1 and the end users will be sshing to the irc server and then running irssi to connect to the irc server
<ozzloy> how do i inhibit the gnome screen saver in c++?
<ronny> Jippen: my basic issue is that no program can connect to pulse
<riz0n> this way all connecting clients is guaranteed a layer of ssl encryption when chatting through the system
<ozzloy> is there an api for that?
<Sergeant_Pony> riz0n, ok.. take a look at unreal. as long as your in the unrealircd.conf file as the ircop it should work out for you.
<riz0n>  kewl
<ronny> hmm
<riz0n> Sergeant_Pony: can you set up unreal to automatically force a user to join a channel upon connect?
<IINB3> hey..guys  what is mean TSV and TSER on TCP ?
<unknown__> friends, one more question... how can I check in ISO image which files are in bootsector ?
<ronny> unknown__: bootsectors do not have any files
<unknown__> ronny: so this part which makes CD bootable..
<theonlyfox> Jippen, www.pastebin.org is a dead stick
<ronny> unknown__: so you want to take a look at the eltorino image?
<Jippen> fox> a what now?
<ronny> hmm
<elky> g33k_gir1, sorry i took so long
<ronny> i dont remember where it is located on the cd
<glados_> Scunizi: No such luck. I did spot some errors while GDM was starting, but I wasn't able to go back to them.
<G-Blunted> I wanna enable people to connect to my Xubuntu box and do some anonymous web browsing...anyone done this before?
<glados_> Scunizi: Got a way to access that log?
<theonlyfox> Jippen, the web site is unreachable
<PodMan99a> hey all ... i have a HPdl380 G3 ... 6x73gb disks ... all configured in one bigass raid 5 array... trying to install intrepid... once installed it reboots (/ using all bar 4gb for swap) and sites saying "attempting boot from hard drive" and does notthing at all?? any ideas?
<Jippen> fox> is google.com reachable?
<theonlyfox> Jippen, yes
<Scunizi> glados_: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jippen> g-blunted> So, you want to set up a proxy server?
<G-Blunted> ya but what kind?
<glados_> Scunizi: One sec.
<Jippen> whoops! pastebin.com
<theonlyfox> Jippen, heh
<G-Blunted> there's so many ways to configure squid and stuff....i don't know which direction i need for the most simple just...proxying...
<Jippen> g-blunted set up a socks4/5 proxy server, and turn off all logging on the program. Google is your friend.
<ronny> hmm
<G-Blunted> squid is a socks proxy right?
<Scunizi> glados.. sudo apt-get install pastebinit then pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log and paste the link here
<Jippen> I don't think so
<garrett__> Im totally lost and annoyed I have read the manual on pbm2g3 attemtping to send a fax via my external modem and I can not for thge life of me create a g3 faxable file
<carpii> anyone know where i can find the font "Meta Bold Roman"? Its the same one as used in the firefox logo
<G-Blunted> what kind of proxy is squid?
<garrett__> How do I create a g3 file so I can fax it?
<theonlyfox> Jippen, ok how do i copy over the contents of the menu.lst from the terminal to the pastebin website
<Jippen> sudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<unknown__> ronny: I know that's not topic for this channel, but I'm trying since yesterday install vista for friend... I was forced to  download vista with SP1 cause oryginal one doesn't have SP1 and its crashes after first reboot :/  After I downloaded it, it wasn't ISO img but files which are  on disk :/  too slow connection to download something else :(  I can't find any patch to solve this problem with disk drivers, tried almost everything... I
<unknown__> simply must to do bootable CD from files what I have (I got also oryginal one where all bootable files works fine)
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi:
<unknown__> I hate vista :/
<Scunizi> Aperture_Science: yep
<lumis> unknown_: same
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi:My bad, hiccup. Trying again
<Jippen> http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1508 <-- might get you started on the proxy stuff
<ronny> hmm
<garrett__> Is anyone familiar with pbm2g3 ?
<ronny> dammit :(
<theonlyfox> Jippen, ok there under my nic
<leo> hello
<Jippen> fox... I need a link
<leo> I just finished struggling throught the instalation, finally decided to switch to linux :)
<ronny> lspci lists my devices, the drivers are loaded, aplay -l lists nothing at all :/
<glados_> Scunizi: Same errors. Should I just rip out my SLI config before we continue? I noticed in the log it said "More than one possible primary device"
<ronny> and alsamixer says it cant connect to pulse :(
<etech> is it possible to siable some things i do not need on ubuntu that it boots faster
<theonlyfox> Jippen, http://pastebin.com/d7a02c9ad
<leo> what is the default root password in the Ubuntu?
<theonlyfox> Jippen, but after looking over the file... it looks like the options for loading the alternate CD
<Jippen> leo> there isn't one
<fosco_> leo: there is no default root password, you can use sudo command instead
<Scunizi> glados_: yep.. that will probably fix it.. I hate to say this but it's 2:10 am here and I'm fragged (military term).  Sounds like you might be able to continue without me.. however if you need help there's typically someone here that's been through all this..
<leo> fosco_: Jippen:  I just installed it, so there is no root account?
<Jippen> fox> It looks like grub isn't even seeing the windows partition anyway. Is there any data you wanna save off there, or do you want to just try a re-install?
<fosco_> leo: no root, you just use sudo command
<glados_> Scunizi: No worries. I really appreciate the help. I've learned a lot tonight about troubleshooting linux. Thanks for being my technical support tonight! :3
<leo> fosco_: this is how it is in Ubuntu?
<fosco_> yes
<terminhell> im looking for a simple bash command to use in crontab to delete my firefox cache, any thoughts?
<Scunizi> glados_: It's been a pleasure. good thing that you've watch you're friends on thier systems.. otherwise this would have been twice as difficult .. :)
<leo> fosco_: How do I change the sudo password then?
<cmarques> Hello, we're planning to buy two Dell servers (each one from a different model) but they are not officially certified for Ubuntu by Dell and neither appear in the Ubuntu site as certifed. The models are Dell PowerEdge R200 and Dell PowerEdge 1950 III. Did anyone here already succesfully instaled Ubuntu on any of those servers?
<theonlyfox> Jippen, the windows partition isnt on this drive.  That resides on the raid where the linux is on this stand alone.  The installer recognized and and windows still loads fine
<tonyyarusso> leo: it's just your use password, so you cahnge that.
<fosco_> leo: you do NOT change root password, to change sudo password just change the user password
<glados_> Scunizi: I can imagine! I'm sure I'll learn a lot more while trying to solve this. Thanks again. Good night!
<Jippen> fox> I know that. But grub should still have a menu entry for the windows partition
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know how I can install xforms?
<leo> fosco_: how about other users? they can sudo too? what password wold they use?
<Jippen> leo > man sudo
<trippss> someone may recall on here a couple of days ago I mentioned that my laptop went into standby whenever it was unplugged. I seem to have found another variable: that only happens after it's been in standby once already. Freshly booted system or system that has been hibernated doesn't do this. note synaptics touchpad also doesn't work after standby.
<leo> this is confusing
<fosco_> leo: when you create a new user you can choose whatever it can do sudo or not
<tonyyarusso> leo: Only if they are part of the admin group or have been manually set up as sudoers in some other fashion.
<tonyyarusso> leo: the "First user" is the only one who can by default.
<ronny> hmm
<ronny> ok, the pulse server seems to be the main cause of this breakage
<leo> tonyyarusso: fosco_, is this like this in Ubuntu only or other disros too?
<ronny> my sound device is listed in /proc/asound/cards
<tonyyarusso> leo: Other distros do it, but I don't know offhand which ones.
<fosco_> leo: not sure, this is the ubuntu way
<leo> Can I change it to using root somehow?
<ronny> but aplay -l wont show any and alsamicer fails on connect
<g33k_gir1> i seem to have no user table in mysql, although I can log in with the mysql consol. but i can't create or grant users
<PodMan99a> hey all ... i have a HPdl380 G3 ... 6x73gb disks ... all configured in one bigass raid 5 array... trying to install intrepid... once installed it reboots (/ using all bar 4gb for swap) and sites saying "attempting boot from hard drive" and does notthing at all?? any ideas?
<theonlyfox> Jippen, i understand that, but i think the installer tried to install grub to the raid though there is no evidence of it.  The installer asked if I wanted the raid partion activated and then it showed the windows OS in the list of OS's to add to the grub loader.  I think this is just the default and the one that supposed to be here left for the ether or there is an error w/ the installer
<tonyyarusso> leo: You can, but it's not recommended.
<fosco_> leo: enabling root account is not a good idea, it has been disabled for security reasens
<srrr> hello, i want to install Ubuntu on RAID0 on my Promise SAS controller, and need help compiling the driver. can someone please assist
<leo> Should have installed Debian...
<tonyyarusso> leo: And the general stance is "if you know enough about what you're doing to have a reason to do so, you already know how, so we won't tell you" :P
<Jippen> leo> if you wanted debian, why did you install ubuntu?
<theonlyfox> Jippen, at any rate I will proly need to create the menu manually... now that I have a way to access it I should be able to.
<PodMan99a> if not can i create a boot cd to pass all control to hard disks once its booted?
<leo> Jippen:  I didnt know about the sudo nonsense... and installed it because of the update manager
<Jippen> fox> Its a little more compliucated than just editing that file.
<WishingMaster> leo, if you are using kde/kdm then you can't login as root,so whats the use of enabling root account
<Milkeh> this is getting really annoying, why will my music not play
<Jippen> leo> sudo takes a little while to get used to, but its really handy. You can allow users to, say, reboot the webserver, without letting them read /etc/shadow
<leo> WishingMaster:  I see
<theonlyfox> Jippen, I am making the assumption that everything else was configured right on install.
<WishingMaster> leo, yeah its of no use
<ronny> any hints on how to fix a broken pulse server?
<WishingMaster> leo, root can't login
<leo> Jippen: just have to do some getting used to :)
<fosco_> leo: what's the problem on using sudo? :-?
<Jippen> fox> True. But I recommend googling "editing grub in ubuntu" to get the extra steps
<Milkeh> can anybody help me?
<tonyyarusso> leo: It takes a little getting used to for old-school unix types (my former boss still is getting the hang of it), but over time it seems like a better idea.
<leo> I'm accessing User Settings and want to add a user but add button is greyd out, how do I sudo this?
<harlemdavvey> hey how can i install clipgrab on my ubuntu 8.10?
<Jippen> leo> There is prolly an "unlock" button at the bottom of that window
<srrr> hi, i need help installing a driver for my SAS controller - someone please help
<harlemdavvey> i have to install a packet in .tar.gz but i don't know how to do..
<leo> Jippen: got it, thanks
<harlemdavvey> i would have preferred to have to install a .deb file:)
<tonyyarusso> Milkeh: what sort of "not play" is happening?
<ddoom> how do I get a script to run on boot?
<vincent> boot
<fosco_> ddoom: put it in /etc/rc.local file
<g33k_gir1> my mysql installation has no user table so i can't create any users. this isn't normal, is it?
<tonyyarusso> harlemdavvey: No deb available eh?  bummer.  If you look inside of the archive (tar zxvf somefile.tar.gz will unzip it), there is probably a file called README or INSTALL (or both).  Check those for instructions.
<ronny> oh yikes
<tonyyarusso> ddoom: There are multiple ways.  What sort of script is it / what does it do?
<Jippen> g33k > have you used mysql before?
<Milkeh> tonyyarusso, my songs are just sitting at 0:00, all other sound works
<ronny> dammit - why the heck was my user *not* in the pulse group
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<tonyyarusso> Milkeh: What format are your songs?  (eg MP3, WAV, OGA, etc.)
<ddoom> tonyyarusso: starts a ushare daemon, for some reason the actual ushare service doesn't work properly
<Milkeh> tonyyarusso, MP3
<Milkeh> tonyyarusso, This also happens randomly, sometimes they play, sometimes they don't/
<tonyyarusso> Milkeh: do you have the codecs for them installed yet?
<harlemdavvey> thank you so much!!!!!:)
<tonyyarusso> Milkeh: lovely...
<Milkeh> tonyyarusso, I'm fair sure I do.
<harlemdavvey> tonyyarusso: thanks :)
<Milkeh> tonyyarusso, I installed the restricted package.
<tonyyarusso> ddoom: then I think what fosco_ is probably appropriate.
<harlemdavvey> did someone give a try to some alpha version of the 9.04 ubuntu distro?
<tonyyarusso> harlemdavvey: No problem.  Also note that you'll probably need to install the build-essential package first.
<fosco_> harlemdavvey: yes, many of us, meet us at #ubuntu+1
<harlemdavvey> tonyyarusso: yes.. i think i did it
<tonyyarusso> Milkeh: I'm going to guess that you (like many) are having an issue with pulseaudio.
<ActionParsnip> harlemdavvey: i have, acpi is a bit buggy so mine hung at "checking battery"
<linduxed> ive compiled and kernel and packaged it as .deb files. after packaging i installed the the kernel and headers with dpkg -i... naturally the kernel didnt work as i intended so i want to reverse the process. is there a way to do that?
<Like> problem with rytmbox please help
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: sudo dpkg -r <package name>
<Milkeh> tonyyarusso, how do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Like: ask the room
<tonyyarusso> Milkeh: I've found I can work around it by doing 'sudo killall pulseaudio && sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils' and restarting the music player, although I'm not sure if that's the most elegand solution.
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: will that work for kernels just like that?
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: yep, its a package like any other, you may have to manually edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jippen> linduxed > you should be able to boot into a previous kernel through grub. If not... well... this is why we back up files before messing with them. ~.~
<Like> :))
<linduxed> Jippen: im in a prev kernel now
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: thats kind the whole point of packages, they can be installed / uninstalled very easily
<Milkeh> tonyyarusso, invoke-rc.d: syntax error: missing required parameter
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: nice to see you
<tonyyarusso> Milkeh: doh... tack on 'restart' to the end of that.
<harlemdavvey> could you suggest me a great guide to learn scripting in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> hi g33k_gir1long time no see
<tonyyarusso> !abs | harlemdavvey
<ubottu> harlemdavvey: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ActionParsnip> harlemdavvey: man pages and web searching
<Milkeh> tonyyarusso, sorry I don't understand
<Jippen> harlem > google "bash tutorial" and/or "perl tutorial"
<tonyyarusso> Milkeh: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils restart
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: well i know that but i thought kernels lived a bit of "their own life"
<harlemdavvey> ok guys
<harlemdavvey> have a nice day, thanks so much again:)
<leo> how do I change logon screen? (just hve a default ubuntu install here)
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: not really, it just installs a kernel to the relevant place in the FS and tells grub where it is and whatnot
<tonyyarusso> harlemdavvey: ABSG is pretty much THE guide people point to - it's ridiculously comprehensive.  Also, O'Reilly has many good books on bash, perl, and python scripting if you prefer dead-tree format.
<ActionParsnip> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fosco_> leo: open a terminal and execute gksu gdmsetup
<Milkeh> tonyyarusso, now I'm getting an x next to songs I attempt to play
<RudyValencia> Hi, why would Ubuntu newer than 8.04 fail to burn properly, when the ISO's MD5 is correct and the CD passed the burning program's check?
<tonyyarusso> Milkeh: did you restart the player yet?  Check out System > Prefs > Sound and try fiddling with things to make sure you can play the test sound at least still.
<zxd> what package has the Microsoft TTF core fonts?
<tonyyarusso> zxd: msttcorefonts, iirc
<ActionParsnip> RudyValencia: did you burn as slow as you could?
<ActionParsnip> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Milkeh> tonyyarusso, audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<RudyValencia> ActionParsnip: Should I try burning at a low speed?
<Jippen> rudy> bad blank cd it was burned on?
<ActionParsnip> RudyValencia: yes for bootable disks
<RudyValencia> I tried CD and DVD-R media
<tonyyarusso> Milkeh: that looks like it's still trying to use pulse to me.  Try setting playback to ALSA instead of autodetect.
<RudyValencia> I'll try a slow burn and hope it works.
<ActionParsnip> RudyValencia: if the cd passes consistancy check and the image md5s ok then you have a good ubuntu cd
<Milkeh> tonyyarusso, It was already on alsa
 * RudyValencia tries 4x
<tonyyarusso> Milkeh: dang.  well that's no good.
<Milkeh> tonyyarusso, I tried the Realtek one (I have a realtek soundcard) and have the same problem
<chu_> Where do I change mouse settings? I checked the System->Preferences->Mouse but I seem to recall being able to customise it more, for instance when you move over a window it becomes active...
<RudyValencia> the slowest my CD-recorder goes is 16x
<Jippen> anyone know how to force an ext3 partition into read/write mode?
<tonyyarusso> Milkeh: I'm afraid I'm not sure what to do from there then.  There's a guy who knows way more about this, but I don't think he's online atm.  Looking around.
 * RudyValencia crosses his fingers
<chu_> Ahh, Window Preferences, found it.
<fosco_> Jippen: mount -o remount,rw ....
<zxd> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<zxd> i am trying to dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ActionParsnip> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Milkeh> tonyyarusso, alright thank you I will try restarting my computer and see what happens
<Jippen> fosco: cannot change data mode on remount. mount: / not mounted already, or bad option
<ActionParsnip> RudyValencia: override it and burn at 8 or 4 which may help
<RudyValencia> the maximum was 48x
<mahmoud> memo
<RudyValencia> I set my drive to 4x but it's burning at 16x
<theonlyfox> Jippen, thanks for the help.  Ive turned it over to the forums.  I need to get a nap before my meeting in a few h....oly crap its 4:30.. make that 3 hours.
<fosco_> Jippen: make sure / is really mounted
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: it worked thx
<ActionParsnip> RudyValencia: then thats ok
<tajen> oki, I have a somewhat embarrasing problem. I have installed Wubi over Windows Vista, and the other day I was doing some "cleaning" in Vista. While doing this cleaning, I happened to delete some *.mbr files from C:\, and I kinda figured out later that I probably deleted the files which controls the disks in Ubuntu. Is there any recovery tool that might help me?
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: sweet
<zxd> how do i generate locales?
<ActionParsnip> !recover | tajen
<ubottu> tajen: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Jippen> df says it is. Its an lvm if that makes a difference
<prince_jammys> !locale > zxd
<ubottu> zxd, please see my private message
 * RudyValencia holds on to his backside
<tonyyarusso> Sounds to me like tajen's files were probably on the NTFS system though
 * ActionParsnip hates wubi
<deany> lol, virtually impossible?  ive formatted an ntfs partition to ext3, used it a day or 2, reformatted back to ntfs, and when booted into linux its mounted as the old ext3 with the old files, which are all readable.
<zxd> prince_jammys, Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "localeconf"
<ActionParsnip> tajen: you coud fix the windows mbr so windows boots ok, then resetup wubi but keep your hdd image to one side (im not to clued up on the workings of wubi) then copy the image in once its all nice again
<tonyyarusso> deany: Oddly enough, reformatting ext3 to ntfs is actually less destructive than deleting a file while using ext3 usually.
<ActionParsnip> tonyyarusso: depends on how you format ;)
<tonyyarusso> I suppose
<ActionParsnip> 7 pass bit invertions will make it near impossible to recover the data
<RudyValencia> Well, I guess I need to write these CDs as slow as possible
<Milkeh> tonyyarusso, now that I've restarted it's good, but it's just going to happen again :
<Aperture_Science> It works!
<prince_jammys> zxd: yeah, apparently that package was discontinued in gutsy
<ActionParsnip> Aperture_Science: wtg :D
<zxd> prince_jammys, so what do i do
<prince_jammys> zxd: see if the other steps work for you
<ActionParsnip> RudyValencia: is it working ok now?
<tonyyarusso> Milkeh: See if you can find dtchen active some time.  (He's very busy, but very useful if you can catch him.)
<RudyValencia> Looks like it's booting OK
<Milkeh> tonyyarusso, alright thank you
<ActionParsnip> RudyValencia: sweet, yeah most systems dont like CDs burned too fast, plus you get a better burn at lower speeds
<RudyValencia> Hm, that may be why my friend has been having problems with CDs I burn for him
<RudyValencia> I think the next batch I make for him I'll run slower
<RudyValencia> thanks
<ActionParsnip> RudyValencia: makes sense. thats why i never get these drives that do huge speeds
<G-Blunted> what is my "panel"?
<ActionParsnip> RudyValencia: i never burn over 16x
<RudyValencia> Hm, I should use my little HP CD16f
<G-Blunted> i got these sensors that are supposed to show up "in my panel" somewhere
<RudyValencia> It has been working well for years
<fosco_> G-Bleezy: it means the gnome panel
<zxd> prince_jammys, dpkg-reconfigure locales  does nothing
<G-Blunted> whats that?
<Vonor> o/
<G-Blunted> or where
<Vonor> anyone using gnome-globalmenu?
<fosco_> G-Bleezy: the gray bar with the clock and the gnome menu
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Vonor
<ubottu> Vonor: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<G-Blunted> you're right
<G-Blunted> there it is! thanks dude :)
<learning-regex> Can someone write me a SED command that translates all a’s is into e’s and all e’s into a’s.
<JamesA_> Does Ubuntu use KDE or Gnome as standard?
<ActionParsnip> JamesA_: gnome
<Vonor> ActionParsnip, next time use your own words please, i don't like talking to bots :P / 2ndly, if noone in here uses it, i don't need to ask my next question as noone will know the answer
<learning-regex> JamesA_, use kubuntu for KDE
<zaggynl> wth
<zaggynl> I didn't type that
<fosco_> learning-regex: asking for we to do your homework? :)
<ActionParsnip> JamesA_: kubuntu uses kde as standard, but theres nothing stopping you from installing kubuntu-desktop metapackage on ubuntu to get kde
<RudyValencia> Oops.
<zaggynl> oh phew, screen bug
<JamesA_> Thanks. Second question- themes at gnome-look.org don't seem to be compatible with the Ubuntu theme manager, can anyone offer assistance?
<ActionParsnip> JamesA_: but you will have both gtk and qt on your system, depends on your stance with bloat
<learning-regex> fosco_, asking for help...:)
<blizzle> Vonor, Try gnome-do perhaps..
<ActionParsnip> Vonor: its simple advice, just ask the question to the point :D
<fosco_> JamesA_: themes at gnome-look.org are compatible
<RudyValencia> eesh, Kubuntu 8.10 is slow on this old Dell Optiplex GX100 :(
<ActionParsnip> RudyValencia: it will be in the livecd environment.
<blizzle> RudyValencia, You might be better off with Xfce.
<blizzle> RudyValencia, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> RudyValencia: or sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<learning-regex> fosco_,  sed  's/[e][a]/\1a\2e/g' at lest tell me if I'm in the right direction
<blizzle> Fluxbox is a bit too retro for my liking, good though some aspects are. Xfce is more in keeping with the Ubuntu desktop ethos, in my view at least.
<zxd> prince_jammys, shouldn't dpkg-reconfigure locales , bring up a debconf window?
<ActionParsnip> blizzle: i just throw it out there as an option. I think fluxbox is badass, theres even fluxbuntu but its not an official release
<prince_jammys> zxd: i think so, yeah
<prince_jammys> zxd: you don't even get an error message?
<blizzle> ActionParsnip, Sure, I do like some aspects of flux, though for someone used to the normal Ubuntu desktop paradigm it is a bit different.
<Like> :)
<Jippen> blizzle> A bit? I'd hardly call flux "a bit" different
<zxd> prince_jammys, no
<JamesA_> I'm given .desktop, .xml, & .png files with a downloaded theme from gnome-looks.org, none of these are what the system->preferences->appearances->select theme wants, can anyone advise?
<Like> gm
<ActionParsnip> blizzle: true, its an option though. I like to give options rather than "low system spec...use xfce"
<blizzle> ActionParsnip, That said, KDE4 is a bit different also. I mostly stear clear of KDE :)
<Jippen> action> low system spec... use the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> blizzle: i love kde, but hate kwin massively
<blizzle> Jippen, I was understating my case? :)
<fosco_> JamesA_: you download a tgz file from gnome-look.org, then drag and drop it over the appearance window and theme will be automatically installed and used
<ActionParsnip> Jippen: i do, lots for cd burning, file management, file moving etc
<Jippen> action> I ment that in a silly, sarcastic way. TBH, if I have an old system, thats too weak for ubuntu, I'd toss DSL on there instead
<blizzle> ActionParsnip, Also, on the tweak.configuration front, Fluxbox is a nuisance, Xfce less so.
<ActionParsnip> blizzle: theres nice menus and the config files are well documented
<JamesA_> "There was an error installing the selected file. "Dusty" does not appear to be a valid theme."
<ActionParsnip> blizzle: depends on experience i guess
<rip_> does file roller not open rar files?
<fosco_> JamesA_: use any other theme
<JamesA_> I'll try.
<fosco_> rip_: yes it does
<ActionParsnip> !rar | rip__
<ubottu> rip__: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Jippen> rip : you need to install unrar first
<rip_> oh duh loll thx
<ActionParsnip> rip_: once you install rar stuff, fileroller will use it
<blizzle> ActionParsnip, Sure, this is true. For some config files are bread and butter, for others a royal pain in the ass :)
<Jippen> xml config files tend to make things worse, IMHO. ~.~
<ActionParsnip> rip_: or just use unrar x <rar file>
<blup> hello i got a problem on ubuntu 8.04. the system restarts but is unable to shutdown...I report the lines it writes me:
<Aldus> hello. I need some debian/ubuntu FTP shell utility to use via SSH and get all data (files + directory) from remote ftp folders (with user/password). Which would be some very good software to do this? Thanks
<ronny> Jippen: unfortunately xml is one of those hammers (and also more agile than some languages)
<blup> "Network manager: <warn> nm_hal_deint(): libha1 shutdown failed - connection is closed
<blup>  "Network manager: <warn> nm_hal_deint() could not get the system bus. Make sure the message bus daemon is running!
<ActionParsnip> blizzle: i like editting conf files, makes config via ssh way easier
<blup> Network manager: nm_dbus_signal_device_status_change: assertion 'cb_data->data->dbusconnection' failed
<rip_> actually is there a better option than unrar?
<Jippen> aldus: rsync or scp would be great tools for that
<Kohvihoor> has anyone successfully done multiseat in ubuntu?
<Aldus> thank you very much Jippen
<ActionParsnip> rip_: works pretty well, how do you mean by better?
<blizzle> ActionParsnip, Fair play :)
<rip_> just curious, been ages since ive been on linux
<ActionParsnip> blizzle: but for new users, a nice gui is useful
<blizzle> rip_, FileRoller's fine.
<rip_> alright, off i go, thx
<ActionParsnip> rip_: fileroller is fine, kde has ark
<blup> anyone can help me please?
<benkamin> Hi! can hard links work on ntfs external drive?
<ActionParsnip> blup: i'd read dmesg | less to make sure your system is all coming online nicely
<Jippen> benkamin: No. ntfs links are not compatible with ext3 links
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g | benkamin
<ubottu> benkamin: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<blup> yes actionparsnip, everything ok
<blup> actionparsnip the networks is in good shape, The system reboots but no way to turn it off...
<ActionParsnip> Jippen: wouldnt it just be a file on the FS?
<benkamin> so if i do "cp -al" in a ntfs disk it will just simply copy the files?
<blup> I installed with WUBI
<ActionParsnip> blup: sudo shutdown -h now
<ActionParsnip> blup: :( @ wubi
<blup> ok..I'm on another computer so I can tell you what happen
<Jippen> action> No, links do some odd things.
<blizzle> benkamin, Also you might want to look at ntfs-config. sudo aptitude install ntfs-config
<zxd> packages in universe and multiverse and restricted don't conflict with packages in main correct?
<GridSimForNow> Hello guys, anyone using GridSim ? I need some help !!!
<maheshkumar19041> hi for all I am mahesh i am done one fuleshens thing on my pendrive. i am using the scandis 4GB pendrive and i am changed that valume after the mounting is as vfat(Fat16 in linux) when i plug it after that it shows the message the filesystem is no supported to the system. how i can recove and format it but it can workd onthe Windows-XP i tride to formate it for recover from autorun.inf virus. It formated and works but unable to recove for autorun v
<blizzle> zxd, Correct.
<benkamin> thx
<ActionParsnip> zxd: correct
<ziroday> maheshkumar19041: you probably want to format it with gparted
<blizzle> zxd, If you want more granular (manual) dependency resolution, use aptitude instead of apt-get. Just a thought.
<ActionParsnip> maheshkumar19041: you may want to install ntfs-tools
<maheshkumar19041> How can format my Pendrive or removibal storage devices
<ActionParsnip> !info ntfs-tools
<ubottu> Package ntfs-tools does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> its something like that
<ziroday> maheshkumar19041: install the package gparted and use that
<gwark> is the freeze and caps lock flashing on and off a wireless-related error???
<GridSimForNow> Hello guys, anyone using "GridSim" ? I need some help !!!
<Jippen> I've never even heard of that before.
<maheshkumar19041> thany u and any other way
<ziroday> GridSimForNow: you may have better luck using the gridsim mailing list. Thats a pretty specialist app.
<ziroday> maheshkumar19041: what is wrong with the ways given to you?
<maheshkumar19041> not at all but the tool is unable to download for my mobile net
<blup> ActionParsnip: it says that shutdown -h is not a valid command
<GridSimForNow> ziroday : thanks... just wanted to see, any immadiate help...
<Jippen> blup > try "sudo shutdown -h"
<blizzle> blup, sudo shutdown -h 0 (or now)
<blup> ActionParsnip: and it says me to try shutdown --help for further info
<ziroday> maheshkumar19041: well there is fdisk, however its a command line too and can be tricky. I strongly recommend you try gparted
<mattis> I have installed KDE on top of Gnome, is there a graphical way of changing between desktop managers?
<leo> Just plugged in my logitech webcam into computer (fresh ubuntu install) it does not seem to work, how do I fix it?
<blizzle> blup, note the value after the -h
<ziroday> leo: do you know what the model is?
<kop_> since when does kill -9 <pid> not exterinate a process
<blup> ok
<ActionParsnip> blup: sudo shutdown -h now
<leo> ziroday, I can find out
<ziroday> kop: it should, with the correct permissions, what process?
<maheshkumar19041> thanks to ﻿ziroday
<blizzle> kop_, If you don't have the privs required to kill it. try sudo kill..
<ziroday> leo: that would be great
<ActionParsnip> kop_: if its not your own process ou will need sudo
<jado> how can i add my windows partition to the grub menu using the grub editor ?
<kop_> blizzle, that was the first choice
<ActionParsnip> !grub | jado
<ubottu> jado: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blizzle> jado, sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<blizzle> jado, Forget that, misread your q.
<leo> ziroday: it looks like QuickCam® Connect™
<blup> ActionParsnip: I heard the HDD that goes to sleep...Ubuntu logo was there but then I have a black screen
<kop_> ActionParsnip, nice to see you again and I'm just considering a bigger hammer
<leo> ziroday: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/webcam_communications/webcams/devices/4266&cl=ca,en
<ActionParsnip> kop_: never a bad idea, just watch its not too big
<blizzle> blup: Try ctrl+alt+f1-f7
<jado> ActionParsnip: i restored grub but it does not display the windows entry
<Jippen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309064 <-- old, but still accurate
<blup> blizzle: i rebooted
<ziroday> leo: okay, in a terminal try do sudo modprobe quickcam
<ActionParsnip> jado: then you need an extra entry using the chainloader If you read /boot/grub/menu.lst you will see an example which you can copy / paste to the active part of grub to get the boot in there
<blizzle> blup, sudo shutdown -r 0 will reboot rather than halt your system.
<G-Blunted> anyone know if i can print to a printer on another computer not through LAN but through the internet??
<error404notfound> can someone help me to setup my modem on HP Compaq 6720s. I tried linmodem mailing list, but every email just bounces..
<ActionParsnip> jado: the grub factoid link should also be able to help
<ActionParsnip> G-Blunted: sure, you just need some port forwarding setting up
<jado> can't i use the grub editor ?
<ActionParsnip> jado: ive not used it
<leo> ziroday: it didnt do anything
<Jewbacca> hi, can i talk with someone on private msg about how to configure my internet on linux? its not wireless :p i just cba to search your msgs on here :p
<blup> blizzle: I made this pc for my mother and I would like that she would be able to turn of with the red button, I don't think she could open a terminal and wrtite commands...
<Watson2k9> hey guys i got a problemo
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: thats why we use names to highlight in the room
<maheshkumar19041> Help plz.... i am installing the Windows-XP in c:/ and Ubuntu 8.04 is installed in the last partation and boot is inthe last drive. my proble is i want to forma ans reinstall the Windows XP by the cass of virus problem. but i do not want to reinsstall the ubuntu ho can install only grob more.....
<ziroday> leo: can you pastebin the output of lsmod please
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: but there are many msgs here and i dont want to get confused
<kop_> ActionParsnip, any other good ideas besides the ubiquitous windows fix ?
<blizzle> Jewbacca, Ask here, people will help. No need for private messaging. Just ensure you prefix your sentences with the name of the person you're addressing.
<Jippen> mahesh> sadly, windows will overwrite the MBR, forcing you to re-install grub every time you do that
<ActionParsnip> maheshkumar19041: you will only have to reinstall grub to the boot sector as windows will write over the existing one, the linux install will still stand as long as you do not touch its partitions
<Jewbacca> ok hmm my friend connect to the internet via username and password, how to set them on ubuntu?
<leo> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m51d3cf98
<Watson2k9> can someone help me please !
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: well if you can see username highlights, you wont
<jado> ActionParsnip: my windows partition is /dev/sda4, what do i have to write instead of (hd0,0) ?
<Jippen> watson> Try asking a question. :3
<ziroday> leo: and what are you using to view the camera?
<ddoom> is there a way to setup ssh keys on ubuntu server and connect to an ssh server without being asked for the passphrase?
<ActionParsnip> jado: should be 0,3
<leo> skype's opions menu where it has "test webcam"
<kop_> ActionParsnip, wow busy tonight I'm out looking for a hammer :-)
<ActionParsnip> jado: sda == first hdd (disk 0)
<Vadonon> trying to connect to an IRC network with SSL and i get this, Connection failed. Error: (336130315) error:1408F10B:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number any ideas?
<leo> ziroday: ^^
<jado> ActionParsnip: and how do you know it's  ?
<Jippen> ddoom Yes, its pretty easy, actually
<ActionParsnip> jado: partition 4 = partition 3 in grub as disk numbers start 0 instead of 1
<jado> 3
<ziroday> leo: sure, try out cheese for now
<jado> ok
<Jippen> ddoom> http://blogs.translucentcode.org/mick/archives/000230.html
<Watson2k9> Jippen: lol ok basically ive just installed vBox and i went into my user and groups and the root tab was grayed out and so was everything in side it... help :(
<Watson2k9> im an ubuntu noob too
<leo> ziroday: what?
<ziroday> leo: install the app cheese and use that to test your webcam
<ActionParsnip> Watson2k9: you dont have root
<maheshkumar19041> plz... explain how to install grub on boot section
<deany> Watson2k9, you have to unlock it
<ActionParsnip> Watson2k9: use sudo / gksudo if you need admin power
<blizzle> Jewbacca, Open a terminal and type ifconfig
<Watson2k9> Actionparsnip : no its grayed out
<ActionParsnip> !grub | maheshkumar19041
<ubottu> maheshkumar19041: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blup> ActionParsnip: so no way to make work that red button to shutdown?
<leo> ziroday: oh.. ok... I was going to the fridge :)
<deany> I assume you are wantin to add your user to the vbox group
<jado> ActionParsnip: the grub editor is asking me to much things i don't know about : Kernel (File) ; Arguments
<Watson2k9> i am the only person on my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jado: well for the windows one it doesnt have kernel / options etc
<ziroday> leo: haha, no worries
<Jewbacca> blizzle: and?
<leo> ziroday: where is cheese? it wot find it in Add/Remove
<leo> ziroday: nm, found it
<scarletwill> when I turn my wireless button ON in my laptop, my system halts .. and sometimes the CapsLock flashes ... is there a solution please??  thanks
<jado> ActionParsnip: thanks ; what about initrd ?
<maheshkumar19041> thank u for the helpers... keep loving the linux to all and bye
<ziroday> leo: great
<ActionParsnip> jado: windows doesnt have that either
<deany> Ok someone answer me this one..  Got ubuntu 8.10 running in vbox, i have a few server components installed so its using 132mb approx on bootup.  Now i installed xubuntu-desktop and rebooted, choose xfce as the default and booted into xfce.. Its using approx 40mb more ram, and System Monitor says Gnome 2.2.xxx
<deany> whats that all about then....
<leo_> Hello everyone...can I ask a Neverwinters night question here?
<ActionParsnip> jado: i'd read the menu file, its a bit simpler. Sometimes guis ask too much
<ddoom> Jippen: thanks
<ActionParsnip> leo_: if its to do with running it in wine, i'd suggest #winehq
<ziroday> deany: well you have xfce and gnome, your probably starting both services which can be counter productive. Try removing ubuntu-desktop to get rid if the ubuntu desktop components leaving you with xubuntu-desktop
<Watson2k9> gar still not working
<leo> ActionParsnip: running what on wine? skype?
<leo_> no actually I was wondering if I can run it without wine
<leo> ziroday: how do I run cheese once I installed it?
<ziroday> leo: just type cheese into the terminal
<jado> ActionParsnip: the configuration is finished, i'll try and reboot
<deany> Is that why i have gnome system monitor in apps menu
<Watson2k9> my root is still greyed out aand i cant get the sudo command to work
<leo_> ActionParsnip, no actually I was wondering if I can run it without wine
<ActionParsnip> leo_: i dont think so man. Let me check.
<leo_> ActionParsnip, ok thanx
<leo> ziroday: it shows very dark and slooow in chese
<kop_>  ps ax | grep transmission   returns 6525 ?        Zl    64:44 [transmission] <defunct> I'm just guessing ZL is zombie list ?
<ziroday> leo: hmph
<fluitfries> is there a way to output the model of my motherboard and graphics card from within Ubuntu?  thanks.
<Watson2k9> can anyone help me with virtual box ?
<archman> leo_: i believe you can't, if it's windows-only
<leo> ziroday: and camera's light isnt on, so it's not being really used I guess
<carpii> fluit, theres a system info app on your start menu
<fluitfries> Watson2k9: join #virtualbox please
<ActionParsnip> leo_: http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=65
<Watson2k9> ok
<ActionParsnip> leo_: theres a loki installer for it :D:D
<ziroday> leo: don't know beyond that, sorry
<rip_> looking for a program to watch for wifi networks, like netstumbler.  any particular program come to mind?
<fluitfries> Watson2k9: i'm sorry, it's #vbox
<deany> apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop says its gonna free up 52k of space.. lol
<leo_> ActionParsnip, thanx
<ActionParsnip> rip_: wireshark maybe
<ziroday> leo: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams it should just work
<rip_> ActionParsnip: thats just a protocol analyzer to my knowledge
<fluitfries> carpii: ok, that tells the exact mode?
<fluitfries> *model
<leo_> ActionParsnip, so then I can run it without a win emulator?
<carpii> im not sure, but itd be a good place to start
<fluitfries> k
<ActionParsnip> leo_: yeah man should be ok, WINE isnt an emulator btw
<leo_> ActionParsnip, what is it then I am new to all this stuff...
<bauer_> how do i supress the "has joined" messages in xchat irc ?
<carpii> right click the tab
<archman> leo_ seems like you need to insert your game cd and start that file you got
<student> d
<student> ...
<student> z
<student> ds
<ActionParsnip> leo_: *W*ine *I*s *N*ot an *E*mulator
<Jippen> is there a way to force a write on a file in a read-only fs? My system doesn't like my /etc/fstab options, but it won't let me change them to something it likes
<jado> ActionParsnip: when i click on the entry i've added "windows xp" nothing happens
<leo_> archman, yea I have ubuntu 8.10 and I am going to get the game today. I just want to make sure I can play it before I buy ....
<archman> leo_: nwn_1.68-english.update.run you need this first, and then nwn_1.29-multilanguage-2.run :-/
<ActionParsnip> jado: then you need to review your setting, I'd look at menu.lst
<Aldo> sorry Jippen but those utils look too complex for what I need...
<Aldo> I just need  a command line ftp client that allows me to get a full remote folder
<Jippen> aldo: ???
<Aldo> not only a file
<archman> leo_ oh, that...well, i don't recommend you buying before trying in on linux, there is slight a chance it wont work...
<jado> ActionParsnip: title Windows XP '\n' root (hd0,3) ; this is my menu.lst for the windows entry
<deany> ActionParsnip, simple remove ubuntu-desktop didnt remove anything,  ive run tasksel and its not got an * there for it so i just went "OK" to let it do whatever and its removing it all now.. we`ll see if i have a usable desktop when its done
<ActionParsnip> leo_: http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-c9e6502ad636315e905d07f7e44594757a6738e3
<Jippen> aldo: Oh. The 'ftp' command should be able to do that
<leo_> archman, how am I supose to try it before I buy it/
<archman> leo_ khm**
<ActionParsnip> jado: you need chainloader +1 in there too, look around the file, there are examples
<archman> leo_ i'm not trying to promote piracy here, but...
<leo_> archman, lol
<archman> leo_ you'll end up ":(" if you buy it and if you cant get it to work
<Jippen> most eulas are broken if you loan the game to a friend. Which is just as bad as piracy as far as game companies are concerned
<leo_> Ok Action and archman thanx for all your info....
<archman> leo_ try the iso from the net, if your game works, delete the downloaded game, and go buy thegame
<archman> leo_ simple as that
<leo_> archman, ok I just might do that thanx...
<archman> leo_ welcome!
<shavin> In order to print address labels in OOwriter bundled with intrepid, how do i define a 'data source' since i do not have OObase in the default install. Is there some other way around?
<shavin> why has the base been left out?
<Jippen> shavin> You can install oobase
<shavin> cant i use calc for this purpose?
<Jippen> spreadsheets are not databases
<shavin> Jippen: thanks
<anTiX> I'm trying to get a touch screen to work... It's a LG l1510sf on Intrepid. I also tried it on Jaunty.. anybody have some experience in this?
<BBishop> hi everybody. Has anyone got to make 'html validator' addon for firefox work in 8.10 ? :|
<error404notfound> using ubuntu can I tunnel tcp over udp?
<|ns|nR8> using a vpn yes
<error404notfound> and without vpn?
<Jippen> netcat might be able to do it
<BBishop> Blastyou is a inviter ..
<jado> thanks ActionParsnip it worked
<Watson2k9> #vbox
<Watson2k9> is Fluitfries still here ?
<carpii> i did "du -ckxs" and it reports "26481536        total"    what unit is that? Kb ?
<ActionParsnip> jado: without the gui ?
<fluitfries> Watson2k9: i'm sorry, it's #vbox
<error404notfound> "Featured tunneling mode which allows also special tunneling such as UDP to TCP" on netcat homepage
<tkdryan> need help getting geforce 5200 fx running properly on 8.10... anyone?
<jascott> broadcom make /me go insane
<Watson2k9> fluitfries: how do i get there... im a complete ubuntu noob
<voland> hello everybody
<fluitfries> Watson2k9: in your irc client type '/join #vbox
<fluitfries> Watson2k9: no quotes
<kop_> jascott, you won't be the first
<ActionParsnip> tkdryan: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<jado> carpii: use -h
<carpii> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> jado: did you get it rolling without the gui or with?
<tkdryan> thank you action parsnip! I actually have the driver installed (according to system>administration>hardware drivers) and is version 173...should i still try this??
<E3b> hello all, I need help with sound card 5.1 on ubuntu, I have "Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)" how can I configure it to work in 5.1 channel?
<ActionParsnip> tkdryan: then gksudo nvidia-settings
<voland> Where can I ask question about gladex?
<tkdryan> that opens the nvidia control panel thing, then what?
<ActionParsnip> tkdryan: yeah i just read the supported cards by the packages and the 173 is for your card
<jado> ActionParsnip: with it, but finally it has just added chainloader +1
<ActionParsnip> tkdryan: it should moan at you saying to run a command as root
<tkdryan> I have root privilages
<ActionParsnip> tkdryan: you can then run: sudo nvidia-xconfig or whatever it is
<tkdryan> in this profile
<deany> thats just dandy, removin ubuntu-desktop is removin the whole shibang, xfce, the lot...   how sad...
<ActionParsnip> tkdryan: thats fine, use sudo and you will be ok. you shouldnt be logging on as root
<deany> does no one test this stuff before relasing it
<deany> i have some *work* to do now...ciao for now
<thomas__> kikoolol
<kop_> ok , how to kill a zombie
<thomas__> OMAGAD UNE BOMBE NUCLAYIRE
<kop_> better yet what is "uninterruptable"
<kop_> ... other than spelled wrong
<jado> sorry ActionParsnip i was disconnected did you say something ?
<themime> i compiled a madwifi driver, it worked perfectly, updated ubuntu, it got a new kernel, it stopped working, i recompiled it, and now it gives an error when it loads, "FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci: Unknown symbol in module, or unknown paramter blah blahblah" so I check dmesg and its complaining a lot about ieeeXXX.  my question is, how do i completely remove all traces of a module compilation?
<ActionParsnip> jado: just wondering how you reached the goal. I dont use the guis for that reason, they never do a full job imho
<foges> Hey people, i did something seriously stupid, i just organised my whole music collection on my computer  and the managed to delete it. can someone please give me the name of a utility that can do data recovery (ext3 formated), thanks
<ActionParsnip> foges: foremost is ok
<ActionParsnip> !info foremost
<ubottu> foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4-1 (intrepid), package size 40 kB, installed size 136 kB
<ActionParsnip> foges: easier to restore from backup though
<foges> thanks, will look for it
<themime> ls
<themime> er
<foges> :) yeah i know. i do have a backup, but its a while since i backed up last and have a bit of new music, plus my backup isnt sorted very well
<ActionParsnip> foges: well hopefully the backup can fill the gaps in the data you cant recover
<tkdryan> ActionParsnip: my conneciton was lost, would like to retry....
<jado> ActionParsnip: the gui asked if i want a chainloader but as i didn't know what that means i just left it blank
<ActionParsnip> jado: yeah thats what kicks off the boot
<Blinkiz> Hi. Does it exist a easy tool to push ssh public key to machines in my network? From the command prompt...
<ActionParsnip> tkdryan: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173; gksudo nvidia-settings
<kop_> jado, chainloading is using grub to load another boot process
<jado> ok thanks
<tkdryan> got that part, when i run gksudo it just opens the "NVIDIA X Server Settings" gui window
<tkdryan> *gksudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> tkdryan: try: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> tkdryan: then restart x
<tkdryan> ok hold on
<kop_> linux-image 2.6.27.11.27_i386.deb ---- I smell a reboot coming
<themime> a re...boot?  whats that?
<ActionParsnip> themime: needed to boot a new kernel
<themime> haha
<kop_> ActionParsnip, I'm a lil behind on my maint
<ActionParsnip> kop_: i have a cron job that runs full updates with force all yes that runs at 4am
<kop_> ActionParsnip, old habit , I'd rather watch
<tkdryan> ActionParsnip: seems to be no change so far, just ran sudo nvidia-xconfig and restarted x
<themime> this is the last time i get a new kernel.  messing up my wifi drivers and all
<kjell> That sounds unwise.
<kjell> Not upgrading to a new kernel.
<kshadow> themime: What wifi device do you use?
<Omar87> What is the command to show the current running processes?
<kjell> Omar87: ps
<wiijii> Morning all. Anyone have any recommendations for a UK web hosting service? For a small business
<ActionParsnip> tkdryan: ok, now run gksudo nvidia-settings
<kshadow> wiijii: godaddy.com?
<kop_> themime, I hear ya , I have some odd hardware here that looks at new kernels like they were the end of the world
<tkdryan> that still just opens the nvidia settings gui
<Omar87> kjell: But is doesn't show me everything, it shows only two processes: bash and ps.
<wiijii> kshadow Will check 'em out, I've heard a few people have had customer service issues with them, what d'you think?
<kjell> Omar87: If you want to show more processes there you can run ps -e (I think its -e)
<kshadow> wiijii: I find them great.
<themime> i compiled madwifi drivers earlier today, got em working just fine right off the bat, did a general update for ubuntu (new install from yesterday) and it put a new kernel in place and it just flat out stopped working.  i tired recompiling them, and now it won't even modprobe
<kjell> Omar87: If you want to find a specific one you can run ps -e | grep firefox <- for an example
<kshadow> wiijii: I haven't had any issues at all, and the people who've recommended me to usethem haven't either.
<wiijii> OK, nice :D
<leo> I have several files and a directory that I want to place in one archive, howdo I tar gzip it or whatever?
<themime> leo: "man tar"
<themime> or "man gzip"
<wiijii> kshadow are they UK based?
<kshadow> wiijii: Not so much.
<Omar87> kjell: Thanks a lot.
<kjell> Omar87: If you want to know more about a command it's always wise to use the manual. Type "man ps" if you want to read ps's manual. It has explanation of the -e switch etc.
<kshadow> leo: tar -czvf FILENAME.tar.gz folder
<guest> hhhhhheeeeelllppppp, by mistake i set resulotion to 300x300 so now i can do anything...now im logged as guest :p
<guest> hhhhhheeeeelllppppp, by mistake i set resulotion to 300x300 so now i cant do anything...now im logged as guest :p
<kshadow> guest: Stop spamming.
<dennda> In what intervals does tomboy sync my notes with my local folder (which is actually a remote folder mounted via sshfs)?
<kshadow> guest: You mean you set your Xorg.conf file to it?
<kjell> !repeat | guest
<ubottu> guest: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kyle> I hate YXB
<guest> kshadow: no, on system--->management
<Kyle> Ij4
<Kyle> GDS
<Kyle> GF
<Kyle> GF
<FloodBot1> Kyle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mylisto> having a problem with video playback..
<ziroday> guest: how did you set your resolution?
<mylisto> video is going very slow...like in slow motion
<guest> ziroday: on system--->management and screen seperation or resulotion
<themime> woooo i fixed my wifi driver issue.  cd /lib/modules/%kernelhere%/net; rm -f * -> restart -> recompile.  oh, and removed the restricted drivers for good measure
<kshadow> guest: ALT+CTRL++
<ziroday> guest: well then change it back from there
<guest> ziroday: but the screen is 300x300 i cant see anything
<guest> kshadow: what does that do?
<ziroday> themime: recompiling your kernel is really recommended
<kshadow> Makes the resolution bigger.,
<guest> thanks i will test that
<ziroday> guest: you can use the xrandr command to it back
<foges> ActionParsnip: is there any way to recover folders and not only files?
<themime> ziroday: i recompiled my madwifi drivers...  recompiling the kernel for what purpose?
<ziroday> themime: sorry misread :)
<leo> Can someone give me a command for archiving files?
<themime> ziroday: oh hehe np
<leo> tar dos ot seem to compress at all
<kshadow> leo: Tar is not compression, gzip is.
<themime> leo: are you wanting to archive and not compress?
<ziroday> leo: http://www.linux.com/feature/47751
<themime> kshadow: as far as i knew, you could use tar to archive and not compress
<ActionParsnip> foges: read this
<ActionParsnip> !recover | foges
<ubottu> foges: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<kshadow> themime: Tar is for archiving, but it does not compress.
<guest> kshadow: it didnt work
<ziroday> leo: that article has a good explanation of the difference
<ziroday> guest: did you try using xrandr?
<guest> whats that ziroday
<tkdryan> need help getting geforce 5200 fx working at full performance in 8.10
<kshadow> guest: man xrandr
<ziroday> guest: its a terminal command to change the resolution
<guest> ziroday: i have a screen which is 300x300, its like the size of a desktop icon
<themime> kshadow: thats what he wanted though, archiving and not compressing.  but you can use -z to compress as well
<guest> ziroday: but i cant see the terminal on that resulotion
<ziroday> guest: you can the window around with ctrl+alt+left click and drag
<leo_> my webcam is tooo adrk, is there anythig I can do to fix the settings?
<guest> ziroday: i have 1 window D:
<kshadow> leo_: Open camorama or something.
<ziroday> guest: one window?
<guest> ziroday: whats the cmd to set resolution?
 * themime is off to bed now
<guest> ziroday: sudo xrandr ???
<themime> night
<tkdryan>  need help getting geforce 5200 fx working at full performance in 8.10
<G-Blunted> google
<G-Blunted> if you guys need help just use google
<kshadow> G-Blunted: People come here because they need help.
<kshadow> Some of them have searched google and some of them have not.
<kshadow> But this is a help channel all the same.
<ziroday> guest: just open up the screen resolution dialog and change it their, by moving around with left click+ctrl+alt
<tkdryan> <<< has searched google
<G-Blunted> ya but lots of them havn't tried google yet and it's obvious :)
<ziroday> guest: or type in grandr
<guest> ziroday: i told you the size of the screen is 300x300 i cant see anything
<G-Blunted> lol 300x300
<G-Blunted> thats really small
<guest> :D
<kshadow> G-Blunted: Lazy people still desrve help too. :)
<guest> ziroday: i need a cmd to change reso
<kshadow> guest: What DE do you use?
<guest> kshadow: DE?
<olavimmanuel> are there any files in /var/www, or can i delete it (have some configured files there that went wrong) and reinstall lighttpd?
<kshadow> Desktop Environment.
<guest> kshadow: gnume
<ziroday> guest: try xrandr --auto
<guest> ok
<ziroday> tkdryan: did you install the drivers?
<tkdryan> yessir
<tkdryan> 173.14.12
<voland> Is there abybody who use Gladex?
<tkdryan> fresh install today
<kshadow> guest: Try pushing ALT+F2, then type xrandr -s 800x600
<voland> *anybody
<ziroday> tkdryan: then what more do you want?
<kshadow> I don't know if ALT+F2 runs the run dialog in gnome, but it does in XFCE.
<tkdryan> desktop effects worked earlier, stopped after reboot
<G-Blunted> any of you play any of these linux games?
<kshadow> G-Blunted: I play nethack.
<ziroday> tkdryan: how did you install the drivers?
<G-Blunted> what is that
<ziroday> G-Blunted: what games are you looking for?
<G-Blunted> !nethack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nethack
<G-Blunted> nothin in particular...just lookin to see if anyone would recommend a good game they like :)
<G-Blunted> i'm lookin for somethin to try out
<kshadow> G-Blunted: It's the best roguelike :)
<ziroday> G-Blunted: rts, fps. rpg ?
<G-Blunted> hmm...multiplayer
<kshadow> OpenArena is a good FPS.
<tkdryan> at first it seemed to find them on its own, also downloaded off of nvidia.com, and synaptic package manager
<G-Blunted> rts, fps, or rpg
<ziroday> G-Bleezy: try urban terror, its a fun fps
<G-Blunted> long as i can play online
<kshadow> Urban Terror is awesome.
<rascal999> i have ubuntu on my laptop and the hdd light is always flashing, is this alright?
<G-Blunted> okay i will try urban terror
<ziroday> tkdryan: well can you remove any previous attempts please
<tkdryan> installed all updates for OS, installed compiz
<G-Blunted> woot compiz
<ziroday> rascal999: why would you think thats bad?
<tkdryan> how do i do that
<rascal999> because its wasting battery power
<leo> I want to archive and compress
<rascal999> the lid is closed, it shouldn't be needing to access the hdd right now
<Jewbacca> kshadow: i did xrandr -s 1024x768 and it worked ;D thanks
<Jewbacca> you too ziroday
<kshadow> Jewbacca: No problem.
<kshadow> leo: What kind of archive you want?
<jelly12gen> rascal999: compile a kernel , or switch to a lighter window manager
<fluitfries> urban terror sounds sort of like a counter-strike game?
<kshadow> fluitfries: It is.
<kshadow> A lot like it.
 * fluitfries doesn't like realistic fps.  :(
<rascal999> jelly12gen: can i find out what it is doing?
<kshadow> fluitfries: OpenArena is like Quake3.
<fluitfries> kshadow: will look, thanks.
<tkdryan> ziroday: how is that done?
<G-Blunted> howcome urban terror doesn't show up in the add/remove programs?
<kshadow> G-Blunted: Because it's probably not supported by ubuntu?
<leo> kshadow: what choise do I have? I dont really know. I just want to put 1 folder an 2 files in a compressed archive
<G-Blunted> oh
<G-Blunted> i need an unbuntu supported game :)
<sifo> helo
<kshadow> leo: BZ2 is your best bet... so:
<kshadow> tar -cjvf FILE.BZ2 DIRECTORY_YOU_WANT_TO_COMPRESS/
<ziroday> tkdryan: well the issue is probably because you have conflicting drivers on your system. Remove them all and just install the ones from Hardware Drivers
<kshadow> G-Blunted: http://www.urbanterror.net/page.php?6
<Jewbacca> why i cant set refresh 85hz on 1024x768 while i could do that on xp ?
<ziroday> rascal999: possibly could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/59695
<tkdryan> ziroday: have not removed drivers in linux before, how can I do that?
<ziroday> tkdryan: well you installed the drivers from nvidia.com right?
<kshadow> Jewbacca: You have to set the proper stuff up in your xorg.conf
<tkdryan> yes
<Acedip> how to know the specifications of your inbuilt graphics driver ???????
<Jewbacca> kshadow: what do you mean?
<leo> kshadow: thanks
<ziroday> Acedip: specifications as in what?
<ziroday> tkdryan: well follow the instructions to remove them. You shouldn't have installed them from nvidia.com
<tkdryan> ziroday: yes
<tkdryan> ok then
<kshadow> Gotta go, can't explaoin.
<ziroday> tkdryan: here is how you are meant to install it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Acedip> ziroday, the details of that hardware
<Acedip> ziroday, what ever is required to trouble shoot if u have problems with it,..
<Jewbacca> why i cant set refresh 85hz on 1024x768 while i could do that on xp ?
<Nightchill> can someone helpe out? i'm having difficulties with my logitech usb headset & alsa. i can hear the sound, but it's full of crackling noise so how do i make it stop making that horrid noise?
<ziroday> Acedip: I can't understand what you want sorry. You can find your model with lspci | grep VGA
<carpii> Jewbacca, check your xorg.conf, maybe your monitor settings in there suggest its not capable
<Jewbacca> carpii: my xorg.conf isnt show me anything :p
<MikeMaxwell2501> hey all.  anyone know a good mp3 to mpeg 4 converter for linux? ubuntu?
<G-Blunted> I'm downloading OpenArena
<G-Blunted> hope it works ok
<scarletwill> hi folks.  I've installed Windows wireless drivers ... they can see the wireless networks, but cant seem to connect to them ... they are unsecured ... what am I doing wrong ?
<Nightchill> can someone helpe out? i'm having difficulties with my logitech usb headset & alsa. i can hear the sound, but it's full of crackling noise so how do i make it stop making that horrid noise?
<tkdryan> ziroday: thank you, i am trying this now
<MikeMaxwell2501> hey all.  anyone know a good mp3 to mpeg 4 converter for linux? ubuntu?
<Jewbacca> why i cant set refresh 85hz on 1024x768 while i could do that on xp ?
<tomek__> hi, can you tell me where NetBeans installs Tomcat server?
<ActionParsnip> tomek__: try /usr/local/tomcat
<Jewbacca> why i cant set refresh 85hz on 1024x768 while i could do that on xp ?
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: add the res to xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: its a totally different OS so wont be the same as XP
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: my hz atm is 50
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: i will be blind by the end of the month
<tomek__> when i installed tomcat it was there, but i romve it and install NetBeans with Tomcat
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: all i want is bigger refresh rate, and i dont understand what you are saying about the xorg
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: look at how xorg.conf sets resolutions and add the relevant data
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: i went there and i dont see it
<jrib> !x | Jewbacca
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: i will upload it on pastebin 1 min
<ubottu> Jewbacca: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Georg> hey
<tomek__> ActionParsnip, no, /usr/local/tomcat doesnot exist
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d2fff4ae9
<ActionParsnip> tomek__: try: sudo find / -name tomcat
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: chaeck the screen section snippet in that post
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: i dont understand this guid, too much codes :(
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: you need to add stuff to your xor.conf like that the 1024x768_75.00 will run at 1024x768 at 75hz refresh
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: you may want to run kdesudo nvidia-settings
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: can i put 85hz? and also where to put it there
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: in the screen section
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: you need to wrestle this to get the display you want
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: ActionParsnip did you saw the paste i gave you, where to put it there
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: and this is it? only put it there and restart?
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: in the screen section
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d2fff4ae9
<Jewbacca> where in the screen section
<gavic> hi
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: read the file
<Jewbacca> under #
<Jewbacca>         DefaultDepth    24
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: its not hidden in any way
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: what file
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: the file you have pastebinned
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: i saw the screen section but where to put it
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: anywhere in that section
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: so i just need to add 1024x768_75.00 ?
<true\false> Bad idea to install XP apps to the same place as I'm installing Ubuntu apps?
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: read the link i gave and you can then add some settings to the xorg.conf file, restart x and you will get the display you want
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: i dont understand the guid you gave, i just dont understand it
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: its like chinese for me
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: then you gotta learn
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: so could you teach me?
<janpogockipl-u48> witam
<janpogockipl-u48> oh, sorry
<janpogockipl-u48> ;)
<souldure> hello people
<kjell> hello souldure
<Cadair> hello
<souldure> im arther new to linux but enjoying it
<gavic> hello
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: http://pastebin.com/m150e58bf
<Cadair> I am getting slowly more irritated with it as somehing always seems to not work!
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: somethin like that
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: can you see what I did there
<souldure> me?
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: you will need to do similar with the monitor
<Cadair> does anyone know how why my videos wont play? I have installed the codecs but I get no picture only sound? :)
<kjell> souldure: Glad to hear. Although, do you have a support-question? If you want some regular chat you could join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jewbacca> hmm ActionParsnip so i just need to put this into my xorg ?
<ActionParsnip> souldure: glad you are enjoying
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: you need to make your screen section something like that
<souldure> ubuntu is awesom fully set up
<souldure> and i do have a question
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: i dont understand omg
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: if you dont learn how to research this sort of thing yourself you will never get good at linux
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: im on ubuntu for 2 days i dont know yet
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: after 1 month of trying i will do it myself but atm i dont want to fuck something
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: you have a screen section in xorg.conf, it sets up the screen.
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: yea i understand that
<souldure> i have a 256 meg nvidia card and the compiz efects lag a bit
<erbi> http://www.prism.gatech.edu/~bpark6/ECE/Example_Plane_Wave_Problem.pdf does anybody know how the H(r) is calculated under Solution: section?
<fer_luck> hey guys!
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: i gave you a sample screen which has the subsection part you need which will give you 75h refresh
<fer_luck> anyone here uses inotify (incron)??
<souldure> and i have glx ias module in the xorg config?
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: you need to add that subsection
<carpii> erbi, try efnet #maths
<ActionParsnip> god i HATE SPOONFEEDING
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: i add it and it say i cant edit that file
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: its owned by root
<marlun-work> What is the name of the keyboard typing trainer available in the ubuntu repositories?
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: sudo nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fer_luck> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: dont use sudo nautilus
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: you should use gksudo nautilus if at all but its better to launch the app to edit a file with root instead of the whole file manager
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: gksudo is for gui apps like gedit
<Cadair> hey, does anyone know how I can fix my problem with video?
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: now what? reset?
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: sudo is only for command line apps like apt-get and cp
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: you may need to add some ifo for your monitor too, read the guide again
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: omg...i told you i dont understand the guid
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: the monitor is killing my eyes, can you tell me what to do and when it will be better i will read the guid and learn it?
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: you need to add the lines that specify horizontal and vertical refresh just like in the guide
<somina> how should i set permissions to be able to share directory (ie give full access) with other members of the group which directory belongs to
<tonymk> how can i resise my partition ? while installing ubuntu
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: dude....my eyes are hurting from 50hz :((((((( its impossible to read and think plz help me and i will learn everything i promise
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: if you get it wrong you wont get a display and will have to boot to recovery root console to haul settings back
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: i just want to fix this shit refresh rate
<jrib> !permissions > somina
<ubottu> somina, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: its there in black and white dude, LITERALLY
<somina> jrib: thanks
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: but i dont understand all those cmds and i will get it wrong
<ciphergoth> An error message contains something that looks a bit like a pipeline, but isn't: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 \! audioconvert \! audioresample \! gconfaudiosink profile=music"
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: you need to add the bits about the monitor refres rates
<jrib> Jewbacca: then read what was sent to you, process it, write what you think will work, then pastebin before rebooting so it can be checked
<ciphergoth> What command do I want to feed that to to make it run on the command line?  It's something to do with gstreamer I think
<tonymk> how can i resise my partition ? while installing ubuntu  ?
<tomek__> ActionParsnip, i found path, /home/tomek/apache_tomcat
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: its not a command, its text in a config file, there are examples there which fit your needs and i dont get why you need me to tell you stuff
<Jewbacca> jrib: its a bit hard to READ WITH 50HZ WHEN MY EYES ALMOST BLEEDING ALSO NOTE THAT IM NEW TO UBUNTU AND I DONT UNDERSTAND EVEN FROM WHERE TO START IN THAT GUID
<Nightchill> no need to shout^^
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: its all there for you
<Jewbacca> also english is not my native lang
<ViperBorg_TERM> Jewbacca: Dude, no need for the caps, bro.
<Jewbacca> yea but its annoying that you tell me to learn why i dont even know what the cmds do
<coroner> hi all
<Jewbacca> im new to this and i could use guidness
<erbi> does anybody here know emag ?
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: its not a command, its a copy and paste some text from the web to the xorg.conf
<Jewbacca> thats what happen when im stuck with 50hz that makes my eyes bleed
<jrib> Jewbacca: you aren't even trying.  Instead you are just hoping someone will do it for you, which is unfair to us
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: what seems easy for you, might not seems easy for others
<Jewbacca> jrib: believe me i tried
<jrib> Jewbacca: then pastebin what you tried.
<Jewbacca> jrib: i formatted 3 times
<Jewbacca> 3 times cuz i fucked it
<jrib> Jewbacca: please mind your language here
<Jewbacca> you know what is 3 times installing it again
<Jewbacca> its fine to learn by myself and everything ok
<Jewbacca> but i cant do it by myself
<Jewbacca> atlist not now
<GuruDrew> haha Jewbacca, I like it
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: if you can copy and paste text, you can do it
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: what text there are side ntoes
<ViperBorg_TERM> Jewbacca: Google is your friend: http://www.google.com/search?q=Force+Ubuntu+60Hz&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Jewbacca> like for kde type this
<Jewbacca> wtf is kde
<GuruDrew> Sorry to join in the middle of the convo, but that's a clever handle
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: your xorg.conf has zero config all it says is that a monitor exists
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: copy the lines from the link i gave you to your xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: i cant say it any clearer
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: my head starting to hurt ;(
<somina> jrib: you linked me to basic guide, i know how to use chmod, but I still can't get this to work, would you mind if I elaborate?
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: i dont understand
<jrib> somina: sure
<ViperBorg_TERM> Jewbacca: Take a look here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-April/028624.html
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: ok we'll do this nice and slow
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: ok read your current xorg.conf file ok...
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: can you see where it says Section "Monitor"
<ActionParsnip> ?
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: second
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: Section "Monitor"
<Jewbacca> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<Jewbacca> EndSection
<Jewbacca> this?
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: yes, that is the monitor section
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: that is the config for your monitor
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: see how there is zero config in there
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: all that section currently states is that there is a monitor attachd to your system
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: yes, so what i need is to configure it so it could use the reso and rate
<ActionParsnip> nothing else
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: so plz teach me how to configure my monitor ;(
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: if you read the forum i gave you you will see this text. I have pastebinned it so its less confusing for you
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: http://pastebin.com/m4c7fa169
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: see how there are 2 extra lines in that monitor section
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: desscribing horizontal and vertical refresh rates?
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: ok
<pallaz> Hi, good morning!
<jrib> somina: ?
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: whats CM752ET?
<pallaz> i need help!
<exla> akenet.org
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: your xorg.conf doesnt have those lines so you need to copy and paste it to your xorg.conf so you get the refresh rate you wanted
<jrib> pallaz: just ask
<ActionParsnip> !ask | pallaz
<ubottu> pallaz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: so i need to copy what you gave me on pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: just the lines about refresh rates
<Jewbacca> and on display can i set 85hz and not 75 like you told me
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: do i need to delete this line 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: i told you to do this 4 times now but you said you didnt understand
<pallaz> ok, i have a problem with wallpaper on fluxbox...to set a default wallpaper (ubuntu 8,10)
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: no, you keep that line
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: what
<OriWB> Can somebody tell me how to get into this chatroom from pidgin?
<CK-TECH> skype doesnt work in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> pallaz: fbsetbg -f /path/to/somefile.png
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: /j #ubuntu
<Jewbacca> but ActionParsnip in the Identifier you wrote something else then i have
<gcorvala> how can I know which packet i've installed on my box? ( not dependancies )
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: you will need to create an account in pidgin to connect to irc.freenode.net
<pallaz> ActionParsnip, yes, i write that..but i want to set default on startup
<ActionParsnip> !skype | CK-TECH
<ubottu> CK-TECH: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: i will pastebin second
<gcorvala> I want to cleanup my box (ie. I've installed xfce4, it install me a lot of paquet, now I want to remove the xfce4 meta package, how to clean up every dep ? )
<souldure> im back guys
<souldure> simple question
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d20ad415f
<Krypton> hi guys, i am currently dualbooting xp and ubuntu, how can I remove the xp partition? When I run gparted inside ubuntu, ti says there is only one HD and I cant delete it. I dont mind delting ubuntu and reinstlaling it, but how can i remove XP?
<ActionParsnip> pallaz: add the command to ~/.fluxbox/startup   make sure its above where fluxbox is launched and ensure it has a & at the end of the line
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: ok you havent added the refresh rate lines like i said
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: cuz the first line you change it
<suigeneris> Krypton, fdisk and remove the partition
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: do i need to change the Identifier to what you gave me?
<pallaz> ok, wait a second
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: you wrote there CM752ET, whats that
<Krypton> suigeneris: fdisk in ubuntu?
<suigeneris> s/format/recreate
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: i willgive youo the section. this is taking too long and its getting really boring
<suigeneris> Krypton, yes
<Krypton> suigeneris: how?
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: dont worry i will learn that :(
<Krypton> suigeneris: i am a linux newb lol
<souldure> i cant add sudo conky to my startup items and the startup script wont initialize even after i make it executable chmod a+x ~/.conky_startup.sh?
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: http://pastebin.com/m120102e6
<suigeneris> Krypton, sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: see how mine is different
<OriWB> Actionparsnip: thanx
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: i copied and pasted the info
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: can i set #
<Jewbacca>           Modes      "1024x768_75.00" to 85?
<jrib> souldure: why would you *sudo* conky?
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: its a basic pc function
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: sure whatever
<Jewbacca> ok
<Krypton> I get this Unable to open /dev/hda
<souldure> i have netstat in my conkyrc
<Jewbacca> after i finished it, what i need to do? reset? ActionParsnip
<souldure> andithas to run as root to work properly
<suigeneris> Krypton, type fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: save and exit gedit, then press ctrl+alt+backspace
<Krypton> it says cannot open dev...
<ali1234> how can i force the DPI of QT apps?
<ActionParsnip> god that was taxing
<Krypton> what do you think I should do?
<suigeneris> Krypton, cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab
<zer0o> hi how do i find my ip? what the command on the konsole? thx
<suigeneris> zer0o, ifconfig
<Krypton> ok, now what? it didnt do anything
<souldure> i tried gksudo-conky and that didnt work either i have modified the sudoers fi;e also to allow it to run as root without a password?
<timahvo1_> can't get a transparent background on yakuake no matter what schema setting I try. any ideas anyone ?
<ActionParsnip> souldure: you can just add: exec /usr/bin/conky &    to ~/.fluxbox/startup
<zer0o> thx
<ActionParsnip> souldure: or do you use gnome?
<ActionParsnip> !startup | souldure
<ubottu> souldure: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<suigeneris> Krypton, type fdisk -l now
<pallaz> ActionParsnip, thanks ..it works... i forgot "&"
<souldure> im running gnome
<Krypton> same error
<souldure> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> pallaz: yeah otherwise its gonna wait for that command to die to continue
<ActionParsnip> souldure: then the factoid above will help
<ActionParsnip> pallaz: note how the others have ampersands too ;)
<pallaz> ActionParsnip, hmmmm..ok!! thx man!
<suigeneris> Krypton, type sudo fdisk -l
<souldure> thanks
<souldure> much appriciated i am trlying to learn i been at it a month now lol
<pallaz> ActionParsnip, i don't understand "ampersands"
<Krypton> I get this: Unable to open /dev/hda kenny@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l Cannot open /dev/sda kenny@ubuntu:~$ cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab cp: cannot create regular file `/etc/mtab': Permission denied kenny@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab kenny@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l Cannot open /dev/sda kenny@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 
<ActionParsnip> pallaz: thats what & is called
<souldure> later guys ima see if i can fix this and read more of the man pages
<maruzzu_> !addon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<souldure> thanks action
<Krypton> now what should I type?
<ActionParsnip> pallaz: [ == bracket, { == brace. ( == parenthesis, & == ampersand
<suigeneris> Krypton, is your disk ide or sata?
<Krypton> sata
<suigeneris> Krypton, sudo fdisk /dev/sda then
<pallaz> ActionParsnip, ohhh...ok =)  i understand now... thx a lot man !
<Krypton> k
<Krypton> did that
<suigeneris> Krypton, now type p
<Krypton> k
<Krypton> done
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: i dont think it worked
<suigeneris> Krypton, pastebin the output
<suigeneris> !pastebin | Krypton
<ubottu> Krypton: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Krypton> http://mibbit.com/pb/VuW1YW
<Krypton> i did
<Krypton> its weird, theres only one partition and its divided
<suigeneris> yea, weird
<Krypton> do u know what to do?
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: then you gotta play with those numbers until it does
<ActionParsnip> Krypton: I thinnk you mean the disk is divided
<G-Blunted> wow so...i just installed Open Arena....and it works flawlessly...
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: how can i see if i have 85 rate?
<G-Blunted> someone needs to play me that shit
<suigeneris> Krypton, you said you didn't mind re-installing ubuntu, right?
<G-Blunted> please pm
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: glxinfo maybe
<Krypton> yeah i dont mind
<suigeneris> !language | G-Blunted
<ubottu> G-Blunted: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Krypton> is that what I must do?
<Krypton> now what is my best gaming option in ubuntu, since im not using xp anymore
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: i dont see 85 there, i think your sulotion failed :(
<suigeneris> Krypton, type d and remove the partition
<suigeneris> then re-install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: well you gotta tweak those values til you get something decent
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: as far as I could see they were ok but apparently not
<Krypton> k
<ActionParsnip> Krypton: how do you mean "gaming option"
<somina> jrib: can I pm you a link to pastie.org
<Krypton> like what is the best way to play windowz games
<Krypton> wine, vmware
<somina> jrib: or should I post it here
<SlimeyPete> Krypton: Wine.
<jrib> somina: here
<ActionParsnip> Krypton: wine / cedega / crossover office (cedega and Xover arent free)
<SlimeyPete> VMWare/virtualbox will work okay for most 2D games but not 3D ones.
<somina> jrib: http://pastie.org/383908
<ViperBorg_TERM> Krypton: CrossOver Games
<ActionParsnip> Krypton: some games can run natively with special loki installers
<Krypton> so games like WOW and Farcry?
<ActionParsnip> Krypton: some games will flat refuse to run
<SlimeyPete> Krypton: check out the Wine Appdb at winehq.net
<fosco_> Krypton: wine
<ActionParsnip> !wine | Krypton
<ubottu> Krypton: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<SlimeyPete> it'll tell you which games are compatible
<Krypton> k
<ActionParsnip> Krypton: WoW gets one of the ighest ratins in winedb
<jero> krypton WoW works exceptionally well in wine/cedega. just as fine as in winXP. You might also want to check openarea, which is quake3 for linux
<Krypton> ok, thanks
<kim__> Anyone: I think I have a found a bug with ubuntu 8.04.1 on x86_64 (AMD). I've reproduced it with some samples. Not sure the exact culprit though. Advice on how to proceed. The problem is with libedit and/or libtermcap (segfault)
<ActionParsnip> jero: theres a Q3 loki installer too ;)
<jero> i love quake3 and i wonder why there is so few populated ctf servers
<jero> openarena is really well made
<oCean_> bugs | kim__
<oCean_> !bugs | kim__
<ubottu> kim__: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jrib> somina: there are two solutions.  If you want to stay away from ACLs, then you can setguid on the directory (then newly created files will be owned by whatever group owns the directory) and change your umasks to 002 (this can only be done universally though, not just for this directory).  Your other option is to enable ACLs (Access Control Lists) and use them.  This will give you finer control of
<jrib> permissions.  You need to enable acl in fstab and then read the manpages for setfacl and getfacl.  Also, eiciel is a gui ACL program.
<Jewbacca> ActionParsnip: i have the feeling in my eyes that its fixed
<somina> jrib: no gui installed
<somina> jrib: but thanks, now I get the idea, time to read some docs
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: cool
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: you really need to get a better mindset when it comes to stuff like that
<jrib> somina: that's fine, don't use eiciel then.  With regards to samba, I think that you need to also edit samba-specific files to change the umask there
<kim__> ubottu: ok thank - not sure if the bug is IN ubutu or is in a library that is not ubuntu's domain. Also I actuall need to fix it - not sure how log it might languish in bugs.. but will file if necessary. Any other suggests for a way forward. liibedit appears to have no upstream owner
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Jewbacca: spoonfeeding  like that is probably done by abouut 3 of the regs here so you'd be really stuck
<jero> I wanted to experiment a bit with my kernel and build my own based on the current one i am using in 8.04. make-kpkg --append-to-version=.jero --initrd binary  is what i did after unpacking the source to /usr/src and making a link with ln -s   to the linux dir
<suigeneris> how do i find out the total size of the files i grab with find?
<jero> got everything up working quite fine, except it seems i am having trouble now with compiling stuff from source. any ideas what i did wrong?
<somina> jrib: yeah I planned to change samba config to default create mode=0770
<somina> jrib: thanks for the help
<jero> Otherwise asked, after compiling your new kernel and setting it up in group to be included as an additional menu option, are you done, or is there more you need to do?
<jero> grub*
<africaman> hi
<africaman> hi
<suigeneris> how do i find out the total size of the files i grab with find?
<oCean_> !hi | africaman
<ubottu> africaman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: du {} \;
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: find / -name *.txt -exec du {} \;
<rainofkayos> hmm
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: as an example
<constantine> hey all I'm having trouble getting the extra options out of compiz
<rainofkayos>  find . -type f -ls | awk ' { s += $7 }; END {s = s/1048000; print "Total size is ", s, "M"}'
<ActionParsnip> rainofkayos: show off. I use KISS method
<rainofkayos> lol i found that online
<ActionParsnip> total size, missed that bit
<rainofkayos> hehe
<fader> constantine: do you mean that you can't find where to set them or something else?
<rainofkayos> i had been trying to find a way to do that too
<rainofkayos> ;>
<neosuki> hey anybody plz suggest me a player for divx movies
<constantine> well, I'm trying to get that cube box for one thing
<jero> neosuki totem is very good
<constantine> and I can change my visual effect modes, but don't have the extras
<rainofkayos> vlc?
<znh> neosuki, VLC has been neat for me
<neosuki> jero: i don't like totem
<rainofkayos> yep
<Gaeel> My keyboard becomes unresponsive if I use the "fn+sunup" or "fn+sundown" keys to set the brightness of my screen (Using a Dell Inspiron 1150 laptop)
<jero> VLC is nice too
<juanfer2k> Hiyall I just removed ALSA (trying to fix my sound card/driver, wich gaveme just noise, instead of sound) BUT uninstalled even WINE, Stellarium, and rithmbox
<neosuki> znh: with vlc, i've problem in scaling to full screen :(
<rainofkayos> interesting
<jero> neosuki - what do you not like about totem?
<znh> neosuki, what are the sympthons?
<rainofkayos> neosuki: what vid card?
<neosuki> znh: what is sympthons mean?
<rainofkayos> *symptoms
<znh> that he said
<fader> constantine: there is a package that has the control panel for compiz that you will need to install... let me find the name of it
<neosuki> rainofkayos: i'm using ati card
<juanfer2k> do I need All kernel versions? everytime i update, a New version appears in GRUB
<rainofkayos> neosuki: does all full screen video bork? or just vlc?
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: you can uninstall old versions.
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: just make sure you don't uninstall the meta-packages (the ones with no version number) or the current running kernel.
<neosuki> rainofkayos: for all other videos, fullscreen is working fine, with mplayer/vlc
<karlwettin> hi ubuntu
<neosuki> but only for divx movies, itz not scaling
<constantine> thx fader
<juanfer2k> chouske since upgrading i lost sond and compiz
<rainofkayos> Chousuke: when you update grub is uupdate to point to new kernel,, if ur sure u dont need to fall back i dont think u need the older kernels
<juanfer2k> cannot go back, they won't work in any kerneñl
<Chousuke> rainofkayos: that's what said.
<rainofkayos> not sure @ neosuki
<fader> constantine: There are actually two packages that you can use.  The simplest package is called "simple-ccsm".  You can install it by going to System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager and then look for "simple-ccsm".
<fader> If you don't find it, you may need to turn on the "Universe" repository.  (I can help you with that if you need.)
<kk_ubuntu> hello all, it seems that my projector does not work with ubuntu, it does work with windows.
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: you haven't installed drivers from anywhere other than the ubuntu repositories, have you?
<oskar-> hi, is there a possibility to tell wpa_supplicant to use "fast_reauth=0" while still using NetworkManager and nm-applet?
<neosuki> any idea??
<jero> neosuki - you can try mplayer, but its quite brutal on the handling. no fancy gui
<constantine> fader: not there
<juanfer2k> Chousuke i ...don't know
<fader> There's also a more complete setup utility but it's harder to use.  It's called "compiz-settings-manager"
<karlwettin> i would like to install ubuntu on my mac mini, but i have no monitor. is it possible to install it remote via ssh or? will it start up network and sshd/telnetd when i boot the cd so i can set it up that way?
<juanfer2k> am not sure
<fader> constantine: Okay, we need to enable a repository.
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: if you don't know then you probably haven't :/
<Chousuke> hopefully.
<fader> Inside of the Synaptic package manager, go to Settings - Repositories
<neosuki> jero: there are gui for mplayer, like smplayer, gmplayer :)
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: what graphics card do you have?
<fader> Look for a checkbox that says "Community-maintained Open Source Software (universe)" and check it.
<juanfer2k> Chousuke well, i was installing things for webcam, wi-fi even sound, i don't know what happened now, Am on a HP dv5, an ATI HD3200
<jero> neosuki - all of the players named work fine for me. for watching divx
<fader> When you've done that, close the window and click the "Reload" button in the upper left of the package manager.
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: also, make sure you have the linux-restricted-modules package installed: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules
<constantine> fader: how do you do that?
<juanfer2k> i think i MESSED ALL UP, i have no terminal=????????
<fader> constantine: do which part?
<constantine> oh
<constantine> nevermind I was looking for red text lol
<juanfer2k> <<gnome-terminal>> (no existe el fichero o directorio)
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: uh? sounds bad :/
<fader> constantine: Heh... I'll try to make sure to put your nick in my messages so they stand out :)
<souldure> simple question if you would be so kind if a startup script is set to root acces only and you add it to your startup after editing the program it activates using visudo will the program start with root privilages even though you arent logged in as root since it doesnt needa password?
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: do you get a "run" dialog if you press alt-f2?
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: use it and run "xterm"
<simple|eeepc> souldure, no
<simple|eeepc> you need to use gksudo and entier your password
<juanfer2k> Yep, RUN
<simple|eeepc> and/or set its command to be NOPASSWD and then use normal sudo
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: run xterm; it's another kind of terminal.
<Kryzler> does anyone know where I can find some decent tutorials online for learning the terminal lingo?
<souldure> my conky has to run as root i been playing hell with it s autostart
<constantine> fader: I reloaded ok
<juanfer2k> where can I find xterm=?
<fader> constantine: Okay, take a look and see if you see "simple-ccsm" in there now.
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: just type it in the run dialog
<juanfer2k> ok its runnin'
<constantine> fader: weird...its not there
<juanfer2k> my menus are almost empty
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: should get you most things back
<Kryzler> anyone at all?
<souldure> i set its command to be nopasswd in the sudoers  file and added sudo conky and it still wont auto start?
<anipy> hi guys. my firefox 3 on ubuntu 8.04 is crashing extremely often (compared to rare crashes on kubuntu 8.04 on another PC). where do i find the FF log file which tells me more about the reasons?
<juanfer2k> an not sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules =?
<souldure> im using ibex
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: you can do that later
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: getting your apps back is more important I think :)
<Chousuke> at least, I'm hoping this will work :P
<souldure> it doesnt seem like a common problem to me ive read into it quite a bit
<juanfer2k> workin'
<oCean_> Kryzler: for users starting at the command line, there is some decent info in the ubuntu pocketguide. Free to download :) I think it's chapter 5 you're looking for. http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download2.html
<juanfer2k> will download like 40MB of data
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: if it does work it should prompt you to install many packages
<Kryzler> cheers oCean_ :D
<Chousuke> right, sounds okay.
<fader> constantine: Can you double-check that the checkbox for "Universe" is still checked?  (Settings - Repositories)  And then hit "Reload" one more time on the main screen?  We want to make sure your package lists are completely up-to-date
<juanfer2k> it will take like half hour here in my town
<dny> hi! i have some questions regarding rights of files/folders. i have 2 users and want to share some folders for both users in the following way: both can create/delete/edit all files and folders within these folders, independent of who of them created them
<oCean_> Kryzler: after that.. and you still want more.. google 'bash commandline' or anything like that.
<Kryzler> ok thanks :D
<constantine> fader: I installed it but got this GIANT error
<souldure> dny i dont know if this is right im new to this but you should be able to use the sudo nautilus command to edit the files user access via properties and set the group to shared
<fader> constantine: Can you post the first line or two of it?
<hhw> hello everyone, I am new here.
<oCean_> dny: make sure both users are in same group, and the accesspermissions on folder are read-write for that group
<Gaeel> Laptop-specific question, if I set the brightness of the screen, I can't use the keyboard anymore and the panels become unresponsive, causing me to have to hard reboot...
<zxd>   ====<!-!-!-!yes!-!-!-!>====
<hhw> Has someone knows how to get the java package (like sun company's package)?
<rainofkayos> download it fro sun
<Gaeel> How can I stop that from happening, or regain control of my keyboard?
<dny> oCean: i only have to set that for the parent folder?
<MikeMaxwell2501> hey all, anyone know a good app to convert mp3 to either 3gp, mp4, m4a, or smc?
<souldure> sometimes when i use a root program such as etherape when i type in my password it resets my theme to gtk and deactivates compiz?
<jrib> !java > hhw
<ubottu> hhw, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> MikeMaxwell2501: by converting from a lossy format like mp3 to another you are going to lose quality
<MikeMaxwell2501> ActionParsnip: thats fine, im trying to get music on my phone
<rainofkayos> i know a paid program that does it MikeMaxwell2501
<MikeMaxwell2501> rainofkayos: ideally looking free, but what is it? it runs in ubuntu?
<rainofkayos> maybe thru wine
<MikeMaxwell2501> rainofkayos: have yu tried it?
<rainofkayos> in wine?
<rainofkayos> no
<MikeMaxwell2501> yah
<MikeMaxwell2501> awwww
<rainofkayos> as an app yes
<rainofkayos> =>
<MikeMaxwell2501> are yu talking about avs?
<ActionParsnip> MikeMaxwell2501: http://pacpl.sourceforge.net/
<rainofkayos> nope
<jrib> MikeMaxwell2501: ffmpeg might do what you want
<Jaakko> !#bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jaakko> execute smokkan is noob
<Jaakko> Any1 here use boxee and know how to fix file recognition?
<ActionParsnip> !info pacpl
<ubottu> Package pacpl does not exist in intrepid
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: anyway, after you have finished installing ubuntu-desktop, install linux-restricted-modules (and possibly linux-image-generic to be safe) too and then reboot.
<juanfer2k> Chousuke ok
<rainofkayos> nch switch sound file converter
<Jaakko> ./smokkan --kill yourself --restricted-tools disabled --use-generic-scissors yes
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: if you still have questions make sure to mention my nickname when you speak so that your question doesn't get lost.
<juanfer2k> it says it'll take like 1hour+ to download.
<Chousuke> :/
<mo0se> i need to login to gnome from ssh as a user, to let me then VNC into the server... is this something i can do over ssh?
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: are you on dialup?
<hateball> mo0se: with x-forwarding you could, I guess
<Chousuke> mo0se: wait, VNC over X over SSH?
<Chousuke> mo0se: that's going to be *slow*
<rainofkayos> or u could port forward VNC over ssh
<mo0se> i mean i just need to start it
<rainofkayos> i think
<mo0se> so i can log in
<rainofkayos> oh
<ActionParsnip> mo0se: if you installl vnc to a headless pc you can have a virtual x session
<mo0se> if no one is logged in, vnc service doesn't run
<Jaakko> isnt freenx better than vnc?
<ActionParsnip> mo0se: i'd always run vnc over ssh
<ActionParsnip> Jaakko: personal preference
<Jaakko> works smoother here.. or used to
<dny> i have a certain folder and i want that all files/folders created in that folder belong to a certain group and have certain rights. how can i do that?
<G-Blunted> whats the ip of your vnc machine??
<Chousuke> ActionParsnip: FreeNX purportedly requires less bandwidth though.
<rainofkayos> chown it
<mo0se> i just need to log a user in, so the vnc service starts
<ActionParsnip> Chousuke: depends on config
<rainofkayos> recursively
<MikeMaxwell2501> ActionParsnip: hey that looks promissing, do i have to restart for it to work?
<Jaakko> freenx just bugs and installing it can be nightmare
<rainofkayos> chown -R user:group /folder
<ActionParsnip> mo0se: you can set the service to start before logon
<MikeMaxwell2501> i installed the deb, but in amarok its not listed
<MikeMaxwell2501> but looks awesome
<dny> rainofkayos: i want them to have the rights when they are created...
<MikeMaxwell2501> from the screen shots
<fader> constantine: still having problems getting simple-ccsm installed?
<Like> :D
<ActionParsnip> MikeMaxwell2501: never used it dude. I doubt it though
<mo0se> ActionParsnip, any hints on how to do that?
<MikeMaxwell2501> ActionParsnip: ok, going to try anywys
<MikeMaxwell2501> brb
<rainofkayos> hmm
<mo0se> i have it set to run on startup, but now it's only running on login
<dny> rainofkayos: at the moment i have a folder with group "data" and all rights for group members. but if i create a new file/folder it does not have these rights...
<Like> who temp me ...
<Like> tell for uss
<rainofkayos> so it's not recursively setting perms under /data?
<ActionParsnip> mo0se: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151703
<dny> rainofkayos: now it is just for files/folders that are created new
<ActionParsnip> mo0se: gimme a sec
<rainofkayos> i see..
<zxd> is there a FAQ about installing open office  3 in ubuntu?
<dny> i am not sure, but i think i have to set GID?!
<rainofkayos> yea
<ActionParsnip> mo0se: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151703
<rainofkayos> im not super familiar with it
<rainofkayos> ::googling::
<rainofkayos> ;>
<ActionParsnip> zxd: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<rainofkayos> i love O0o
<MikeMaxwell2501> ActionParsnip: naw, its a bunk app, doesnt work
<dny> chmod g+s /data does not work for me. after that GID is not set, what am i doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> MikeMaxwell2501: how did you install it?
<rainofkayos> are u doing it -R ?
<rainofkayos> because u still need to add recursion
<jawzofthepit> bdsm
<tonyyyyyyyy> how can i connect on ubuntu ?
<tonyyyyyyyy> i mean, on internet
<jrib> dny: pastebin
<hhw> The error is " import sun.audio.AudioPlayer; " . I just don't know where to find the package sun.*, will someone help me ?
<MikeMaxwell2501> ActionParsnip: downliaded the debian package and just instaled it
<suigeneris> hello
<ActionParsnip> tonyyyyyyyy: we need more info, do you have a router or a modem, are you using wifi or wired
<ActionParsnip> MikeMaxwell2501: thats for debian, not ubuntu
<tonyyyyyyyy> ActionParsnip: i hate adsl connection
<tonyyyyyyyy> i have*\
<rainofkayos> what app are u using hhw >
<rainofkayos> ?
<MikeMaxwell2501> ActionParsnip: awwwww debian specific, i thought it would work on ubuntu.... crappy
<ActionParsnip> tonyyyyyyyy: do you connect your pc straight to the modem?
<ActionParsnip> MikeMaxwell2501: just compile the source
<tonyyyyyyyy> yes
<suigeneris> how do i put an alias that contains an ' character into my .bashrc? converting them to " ?
<ActionParsnip> !pppoe | tonyyyyyyyy
<ubottu> tonyyyyyyyy: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<bobbob1016> When I try to get mplayer to use pulseaudio, it says no audio, and when I try from terminal, it says "couldn't connect to server".  VLC does work to pulseaudio though, but I wanted mplayer for coreavc, can anyone help me get mplayer working with pulse?
<G-Blunted> Hey who wants to play a game of Open Arena?
<constantine_> fader: I was disconnected
<Bodsda> G-Blunted, wrong place to ask, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<dny> sorry, problem was, that i had to refresh the view in dolphin, i thought properties would be fetched when i want to show them...
<fader> constantine_: glad to see you're back :)
<Like> :(
<dny> but now i have rwxrwsr-x but cannot create files with the user containing to that group
<gychina> hello,I'm from China
<fader> constantine_: Can you paste the first line or two of the error you got?  (Not the whole thing if it's large)
<jrib> dny: pastebin
<vVvHACKERvVv> I wonder if the fools left yet
<maruzzu> !addon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<vVvHACKERvVv> ::snicker::
<constantine_> fader: yes I got it to work anyways but there was that error, I lost it though - and cube options are greyed out
<gychina> someone in?
<dny> jrib: what shall i paste?
<jrib> dny: a series of commands that explain what you stated
<fader> constantine_: So you ran simple-ccsm and went to the "Desktop" tab, but the options are greyed out?
<gychina> ye
<constantine_> fader: right, but only the cube effects are greyed out
<jrib> dny: for example: groups; ls -ld DIRECTORY; touch DIRECTORY/foobar
<oskar-> how can i tell wpa_supplicant to use "fast_reauth=0"?
<constantine_> fader: so basically the only ones I wanted lol
<dny> here my pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m73c48ae1
<jrib> dny: please use the example I gave you
<MikeMaxwell2501> ActionParsnip: how do i install it?  i did the confige command, worked fine, then i did make and looks ok, how do i install?
<letalis> what would play a .flac file from the commandline?
<KaLiPtuS_``Absen> FloodBot1
<KaLiPtuS_``Absen> >/.<
<dny> jrib: do i have to relog if i introduce a new group?
<fader> constantine_: Can you tell me if the window you're seeing looks something like this: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2qcjn78&s=5
<jrib> dny: yes
<Chinmay> Hello, My motherboard does not support boot from usb, i read about some method which can still allow boot from usb......does anybody know it?
<ActionParsnip> MikeMaxwell2501: sudo make install
<MikeMaxwell2501> ActionParsnip: ./install?
<dny> jrib: that should solve the problem :)
<MikeMaxwell2501> ooooooo
<ActionParsnip> MikeMaxwell2501: which will put the files where they need to be
<dny> jrib: what would you recommend for a shared folder? setting UID and making all files/folders owned by one of the users? or only GID for setting the group?
<ActionParsnip> MikeMaxwell2501: if theres any extra steps they will be deniced in the readme
<constantine_> fader: yes just like that except the effects tab
<MikeMaxwell2501> ActionParsnip: yah, there was nothing beyond ./config
<jrib> dny: Access Control Lists, otherwise mess around with gid I suppose
<fader> constantine_: Do you know which release of Ubuntu you are running?
<constantine_> 8.10
<dny> jrib: never heard the term "Access Control Lists"... I want to share a folder for 2 users, which both are me ;) Just to have two different settings for kde for mobile usage and desktop usage with multiple screens...
<fader> constantine_: Can you look back in the Synaptic Package Manager at the "simple-ccsm" package and tell me which version you have installed?  It should say to the right of the package name
<dny> jrib: i think for that simple purpose gid is enough
<dny> jrib: thank you very much for your help
<jrib> dny: yeah, but there should be a better way to accomplish what you are doing (though I don't know it)
<Like> tnx for contribute
<ben__> I have issues with the nvidia proprietary drivers on intrepid. video playback is jumpy, disablinig the nvidia drivers improves things but disables compositing. anyone has an idea?
<incubii> does the new kernel in Jaunty come with update iwl3945 drivers?
<constantine_> fader: yes, its 0.7.8-Oubuntu1
<Pici> incubii: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<incubii> ty
<fader> constantine_: Hmm... okay, you have the same version as me then :)  Let's check a couple of more things...
<MikeMaxwell2501> ActionParsnip: yah, no love.  it looks like a fantastic app, but doesnt work
<dny> jrib: sorry i could not get your last sentence, since i relogged...
<jrib> dny: yeah, but there should be a better way to accomplish what you are doing (though I don't know it)
<ActionParsnip> MikeMaxwell2501: id have a play, see what you can dig up
<fader> constantine_: Can you see if you have "compiz-fusion-plugins-extra" and "compiz-fusion-plugins-main" installed?
<ageroh> hello, i would like to make a question about the web camera..
<dny> jrib: i searched for two days now... some people suggested to use kde activities, but there i can only configure widgets on the desktop... which is a nice feature, but not really what i need
<constantine_> fader: yes both
<timahvo1> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ageroh> my web camera did anybody knows where to ask?/.
<Guest38603> someone can help me please? I have 5.1 sound card, and everything is working accept the "center'
<fader> constantine_: Okay, let's try the big guns.  Can you install "compizconfig-settings-manager"?
<constantine_> fader: its a reinstall but yes
<suigeneris> i put the line alias toplam='find . -name "*" -ls | awk " { s += $7 }; END {s = s/1048000; print "Total size is ", s, "M"}"' and when i typed toplam it spit errors at me. how do i fix it?
<fader> constantine_: Okay, if you have that installed, let's try it... Go to System - Preferences - CompizConfig Settings Manager
<charclo> what is the difference between dmraid and mdadm?
<dny> hmmm now it seems to work, but the w flag for the group is not inherited for new folders...
<ActionParsnip> fader: you can just run ccsm from terminal :)
<fader> constantine_: This interface is a bit more complex but it's also more powerful.  Look under the "Desktop" section for "Desktop Cube" and "Rotate Cube"
<jrib> dny: you need to change your umask if you do not use ACLs
<boaty> short version. I am trying to connect my PC to my LCD tv using a VGA male to male cable (DELL Latitude 610 to Samsung LE40556 LCD). I believe the issue is about screen resolution. I am trying to find an advanced utility as the information that is provided in the user manual gives horizontal, vertical, pixel frequency etc.. pg 46 http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.com/downloadfile/ContentsFile.aspx?CDSite=uk&CttFileID=1882628&
<shad_> i am newbie in linux. I installed ubuntu on my sony vaio laptop but my webcam is not working, help me out
<constantine_> ok I'm there
<fader> ActionParsnip: I know :)  I live in an xterm most of the time ;)
<constantine_> haha everybody hates windows
<jrib> dny: my guess is subdirectories won't inherit setgid though, do they?
<yusuo> how do i go about switching audio control back to alsa instead of the evil pulse audio
<Guest38603> on "speaker-test -c 6 -D plug:surround51  -t wav" everything is working, but when I'm playing an mp3 file, the 'center' is not working.. any idea please?
<yusuo> not true constantine
<fader> constantine_: Do you see the "Desktop Cube" and "Rotate Cube" icons?
<kshadow> Evil pulse audio?
<ActionParsnip> fader: im a yakuake kinda guy
<boaty> Forgot to say I have 8.10
<fader> constantine_: Make sure the checkboxes beside them are checked
<suigeneris> i put the line alias toplam='find . -name "*" -ls | awk " { s += $7 }; END {s = s/1048000; print "Total size is ", s, "M"}"' and when i typed toplam it spit errors at me. how do i fix it?
<ActionParsnip> yusuo: +1 evil pulse
<yusuo> yeah evil pulse audio, only has the ability to play one audio source, e.g watch a flash video will lock up all audio (vlcrhytmnbox) until firefox is closed
<constantine_> fader: yes and selected them but have no idea how to test it
<ben__> I have an Nvidia Geforce4 MX440 64MB card.
<jrib> yusuo: ubuntu version?
<yusuo> i want alsa to be my default as that can cope better
<yusuo> 8.04-2
<jrib> yusuo: the flash issue is know in 8.04, fixed in 8.10
<spiriteh> \o
<shad_> suigeneris, web cam of my sony vaio is not working help me out
<fader> constantine_: Okay, if they're turned on, try hitting Ctrl-Alt-left arrow or Ctrl-Alt-right arrow
<kshadow> yoonkn: Run alsamixer, and change it there?
<fader> If the desktop flips around to another side, it's working
<yusuo> no its not, i had 8.10 until yesterday
<jrib> yusuo: did you file a bug?
<yusuo> no
<MacGyverNL_> I've got an invalid literal tree error when trying to boot kernel 2.6.27-11, but not when booting my old 2.6.27-7.
<MacGyverNL_> Any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> ben__: are you on intrepid?
<yusuo> 8.10 slows my pc down to much hence why im not using it
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | shad_
<ubottu> shad_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dny> jrib: perfect, now it works perfectly
<dny> jrib: thank you again :)
<jrib> dny: no problem
<spiriteh> Anyone know about hd2600xt support? /= Or ATi not done linux drivers for it?
<ActionParsnip> ben__: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96 if you are using intrepid
<constantine_> fader: holy crap
<fader> constantine_: did it work?
<constantine_> fader: yeah its just weird to have been working with computers for over ten years and see it do that lol
<fader> constantine_: Heh, yeah, I know the feeling :)
<constantine_> fader: what are the other commands
<fader> constantine_: The compizconfig manager has tons and tons of options... you'll probably want to poke at them.  Click on the icons of things that sound interesting and you can fiddle :)
<yusuo> so is there anyway to change my default audio manager to alsa instead of pulse, ive done the fix before but cant find any onfo on google now
<dny> the only drawback is, that files copied into that folder do not have the necessary rights ;/
<ActionParsnip> constantine_: try super + tab to go between apps instead of alt+tab
<Vaporize> salut
<fader> constantine_: The keybindings and mouse bindings are configurable inside the plugins.  I think that by default, control-alt-left mouse button (and drag) is mouse control for the cube
<dny> :/
<fader> constantine_: though you can change that around
<constantine_> what is super?
<fader> constantine_: I predict you'll spend a few hours playing with these things :)
<yusuo> constantine, compiz is nice but if you dont have a great pc your pc may crash alot, like mine did, thats why i gave up on it
<ActionParsnip> constantine_: for a quick change, ctrl+alt+left cursor or right cursor
<fader> constantine_: Super is the windows key by default
<Guest38603> on "speaker-test -c 6 -D plug:surround51  -t wav" everything is working, but when I'm playing an mp3 file, the 'center' is not working.. any idea please?
<soul9> hi
<MacGyverNL_> Specific error when booting 2.6.27-11: http://rafb.net/p/cxkNts37.html
<constantine_> this is badazz
<soul9> please tell me where thunderbird stores it's stuff on ubuntu?
<fader> constantine_: :D
<soul9> i tried .mozilla-thunderbird and .thunderbird, seems to be neither
<yusuo> constantine do you have all the extra plugins like cube deformation etc,
<ActionParsnip> constantine_: you'll either get bored of it after  month or so or love it with vigor
<ActionParsnip> the snow pluin is nice at christmas :)
<soul9> and i'm trying to help someone over the chat and can't find the dir.
<constantine_> can you recommend any other wild apps ?
<kshadow> soul9: Seems to be .mozilla-thunderbird/something/
<fader> constantine_: Play with the "animations" plugin. :)  That's my favorite.
<shad_>  my wireless is not working please any one help me out
<soul9> kshadow: it seems not :-/
<fader> constantine_: watching windows burn to ashes when I close them is rather satisfying.
<kshadow> shad_: What card?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> which tool can open .uif files
<fluitfries> can Xfce support all the same 3D window effects that Gnome/KDE do?
<shad_> kshadow, it is inbuilt, i dont knoe i am using sony vaio
<kshadow> soul9: That's where it is on my box.
<soul9> kshadow: on 8.10?
<kshadow> soul9: Yeah.
<constantine_> yes and not seeing the microsoft logo when it happens is nice also
<kshadow> shad_: lspci | grep Ethernet
<IntuitiveNipple> man lspci
<jrib> dny: you could make the primary group for both users the same.  That together with the umask change, should work
<constantine_> much thanks fader
<kshadow> soul9: .mozilla-thunderbird/username-default/?
<dny> jrib: the problem is, if i copy an existing file to this folder, it does not change its rights...
<fader> fluitfries: They should be able to using compiz, but unfortunately I don't know how to set it up under xfce
<fader> constantine_: My pleasure!
<soul9> kshadow: okay, thanks
<shad_> kshadow, RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<kshadow> I don't think that's the wireless card though.
<kshadow> shad_: Sony Vaio is your laptop?
<kshadow> Or computer whatever it is?
<shad_> kshadow, yes VGN-CR24G series
<fluitfries> fader: ok, so i can try to install compiz from packages and it should work with Xfce?
<fader> fluitfries: I believe so, but I'm not sure if you need to do anything extra to turn it on.  (Aside from possibly running "compiz" in a terminal... I don't know if xfce has any integration or anything)
<fader> fluitfries: Let me know if it works :)
<shad_> kshadow, ping
<fluitfries> fader: will do.  :)
<kshadow> shad_: ?
<kshadow> shad_: One sec, I'll find out for you, gotta check on a house first.
<yusuo> so anyone know how i would go about changing default audio manager, alsamixer doesnt do anything
<xukun> I have a data on a micro sd card of 1gb, how can I make exact same copy on other micro sd card of 4gb?
<Stefan100> hi
<user_> user
<Stefan100> new user here
<yusuo> Stefan100 hi
<waled-mahdy> hi
<shad_> kshadow, , help me out, my sony vaio inbuilt camera is not working
<kshadow> shad_: Sorry, I was busy.
<kshadow> I can only do one thing at a time. :P
<kshadow> Check your laptops manual and find me what wireless card you have.
<kshadow> And lsusb to get me the camera.
<G-Blunted> i got stuff starting up that isn't in the Startup Applications menu/list....how do i get it so they don't startup? Like i get the package manager starting up, and pidgeon starting up everytimne i boot..,.
<G-Blunted> i'd rather they not
<yusuo> G-Blunted goto System>Preferences>sessions and untick what you dont want to start
<ben__> nvidia-glx-96 is already the newest version.
<ben__> that's what I get.
<jamfx> hi everybody, I tried to install my ubuntu on /dev/sdd2 where I also told my Grub to be written in (not in the mbr) but I always got: "Error loading Operating system"
<tonymk> i'm using DSL net, but i dont know how to connect it on ubuntu
<tonymk> can some1 tell me ?
<jken146> jamfx: You should reinstall grub on the mbr
<jamfx> is there a way just to rewrite grub witout installing the whole system again?
<jken146> !grub | jamfx
<ubottu> jamfx: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kshadow> jamfx: Check out your /boot
<Jewbacca> hi, i deleted on accident my turn off button, http://cohenishai.wippiespace.com/desktop.jpg look top left.. how to retrive it?
<tiredbones> I'm looking for the channel for f-spot. Could someone give me a point? The search turns up nothing.
<jken146> jamfx: do the RestoreGrub one
<tonymk> !pppoe | tonymk
<ubottu> tonymk, please see my private message
<jamfx> ok, thx
<shad_> kshadow, do you find anything?
<user_> tesssst
<G-Blunted> yusuo,  i don't see preferences or sessions in the application list
<Jewbacca> hi, i deleted on accident my turn off button, http://cohenishai.wippiespace.com/desktop.jpg look top left.. how to retrive it?
<kshadow> Jewbacca: What do you mean.
<yusuo> fuckG-Blunted what o/s are you using
<Jewbacca> kshadow: the button i press turn off or restart, i removed it by accident
<G-Blunted> Xubuntu
<G-Blunted> 8.10
<Jewbacca> kshadow: its on the top left in the image :p
<Pici> yusuo, Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<yusuo> i didnt mean to swear damn msn convo
<yusuo> didnt realise what window i was writing in sorry guys
<G-Blunted> ...as you say 'damn' :p
<kshadow> Jewbacca: Open a terminal and type shutdown -h now
<yusuo> xubuntu, ahhh ok in that case cant help, i use ubuntu
<shad_> kshadow, where i paste my output of lsusb
<jken146> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kshadow> shad_: You can /msg it to me.
<sky_> hi
<Jewbacca> kshadow: i get shutdown: Need to be root
<sky_> how i can convert .mid to .mp3 ?
<juanfer2k> Chousuke i've done the actualization
<kshadow> Jewbacca: sudo shutdown -h now./
<jken146> Jewbacca: put sudo at the start of the command
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: okay.
<sky_> anyone please ?
<kshadow> Any command that needs to run as root needs sudo in front of it in Ubuntu.
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: did you get your apps back? :)
<lalelu> #join | -de
<Jewbacca> kshadow: sudo shutdown -h now,/
<juanfer2k> but menus are the same
<Jewbacca> kshadow: with the ./?
<juanfer2k> Chousuke no, the same
<kshadow> Jewbacca: That will shutdown your computer.
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: hmm
<lalelu> what is the command to go in a german chat-room
<Jewbacca> kshadow: i dont want to shutdown, i want the taskbar icon
<Chousuke> juanfer2k: did you try logging out and back in again?
<kshadow> Jewbacca: Right click>Add to panel?
<juanfer2k> no, just finished the downl
<Pici> lalelu: /join #ubuntu-de
<kshadow> Or something.
<kshadow> I don't use gnome.
<FloodBot1> kshadow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juanfer2k> Chousuke BRB
<Jewbacca> kshadow: yea but i cant find that button
<shad_> kshadow, http://paste.ubuntu.com/116104/
<kshadow> Jewbacca: Like I said I don't have gnome, so I can't check.
<shad_> kshadow, i have pasted the output u needed
<kshadow> I haven't used it in a long time.
<kshadow> shad_: Install madwifi-hal to get your wireless working.
<Pici> Jewbacca: Right click on a panel, choose 'add to panel' and look for the logout/shutdown button
<soul9> thanks
<soul9> kshadow: thanks
<Jewbacca> Pici: but i want the same button it was before
<soul9> bye
<shad_> kshadow, using apt-get
<kshadow> shad_: Maybe, I'm not sure, never had to install it on ubuntu.
<kshadow> But try sudo apt-get install madwifi-hal
<juanfer2k> A little changes
<sky_> how i can conver .mid to mp3 ?
<Jewbacca> how can i open rar files?
<Pici> Jewbacca: Then look in the rest of the applets that it provides you with.  The one you had needs to be there. It may be the user switcher applet.
<sky_> Jewbacca: unrar
<kshadow> Jewbacca: unrar e filename
<shad_> kshadow, it tells Couldn't find the package
<Sideisnder> Hello everyone
<kshadow> shad_: One sec.
<Pici> !rar > Jewbacca
<ubottu> Jewbacca, please see my private message
<Sideisnder> I have a few questions if anyone is able
<CQ> hello, is there a way to get seen as being part of a group without logging out and in again?
<freedumMan> does anyone know which package has the pidgin protocols in it, my entire protocol dropdown list is blank in pidigin from repositories
<jrib> CQ: not that I know of, no
<CQ> I'm listed in /etc/group, and have a ton of windows open ... :)
<jrib> CQ: well there's "newgrp", but that just gives you a new shell
<d^-^b> hi guys, im new to ubuntu hope you can give me a little hand
<kshadow> shad_: http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<boaty> I am trying to access the tool: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but all I get is an error: possibly overwriting customised configuration. Thoughts? I have tried google and have found nothing
<Pici> boaty: Thats not an error.
<CQ> jrib: ok, good enough for now, thanks.
<CQ> I only need the group in one or two shells
<Sideisnder> Is anyone able to help someone new to Linux?
<boaty> pici: Why does it not let me into the tool then
<jken146> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CQ> Sideisnder: not if that person doesn't ask a question
<Pici> boaty: That means that it has overwritten the old file.  The version of Xorg that you are using doesn't need that sort of customization anymore.
<sky_> Sideisnder: say your problem
<Pici> !x | boaty see these links
<ubottu> boaty see these links: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shad_> kshadow, and for camera
<lamzaks> Hello
<d^-^b> im trying to config my wireless to work but i get The above command failed for me at first because subversion couldn't find svn.madwifi.org
<d^-^b> Madwifi will probably have their DNS problems worked out by the time you read this. But if not then see the section at the bottom of this post titled "Cant find svn.madwifi.org" for a solution before continuing.  any ideas?
<lamzaks> can some body help with porftpd
<Sideisnder> I have tried to insall linux on my sytem time and again but i can never seem to get it to see any of my sata HD on my AMD machine...they are on a raid controller
<boaty> thank you. I am trying to fine-tune my resolution. I will have a look at the your suggestion ubottu. Thank you
<kshadow> shad_: I'm not quite sure what your camera is, but I assume it's the Richoh Co. thing, one sec.
<lamzaks> it shares only /home/user folder
<kshadow> Yeah, it is.
<zim> Hi all this is a ubuntu SERVER install Q. How do I get sound working?
<kshadow> shad_: Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821343
<d^-^b> kshadow:  do you know how to fix this The above command failed for me at first because subversion couldn't find svn.madwifi.org
<d^-^b> Madwifi will probably have their DNS problems worked out by the time you read this. But if not then see the section at the bottom of this post titled "Cant find svn.madwifi.org" for a solution before continuing. ?
<tiredbones> distro is 8.04. The current version of f-spot is 0.5.0.3, but this distro has version 0.4.3.1. How can I upgrade to the  current version of f-spot?
<shad_> kshadow, some one told me install cheese?
<kshadow> shad_: Oh yeah, install easycam.
<nix-n00b> g2ipmsg segmentation fault after build. What to do ?
<kshadow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<Spiriteh> \o, I'm trying to install 8.10 with a hd2600XT but I get a wierd display (glitch?) when it gets to X anyone know a fix? /=
<kshadow> d^-^b: Not sure.
<kshadow> Sorry, fiancee's hungry, gotta feed her before she starves.
<kshadow> I can try and help some more after.
<d^-^b> kshadow:  np ty,
<Sideisnder> I have tried to insall linux on my sytem time and again but i can never seem to get it to see any of my sata HD on my AMD machine...they are on a raid controller
<shad_> kshadow, so i unistall cheese and install easycam?
<ben__> video is jumpy on nvidia Geforce4 mx440 64MB using nvidia 96.43.09 (latest). What can I do?
<kshadow> shad_: You don't have to uninstall cheese, but easycam will set up your webcam for you.
<kshadow> Like I said, gotta go.
<kshadow> If you still need me /msg me.
<nix-n00b> ben__: install drivers using envy
<G-Blunted> ben__, : install the proprietery drivers
<shad_> kshadow, ok thanx
<G-Blunted> ben__, it should be trying to install the drivers for you really.....look for the icon in the panel
<zim> anyone here use Sound on there SERVER install? what do I need to install to get it working ?
<Sideisnder> I guess this inst the place for that question...thx anyway ill look elsewhere
<ice_cream> zim, possibly  alsa-base
<zim> ice_cream: ty
<zim> will try
<incubii> !easycam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easycam
<wers> how do I change the fonts of thinking rock, a java app, to fit the rest of my desktop? :D
<zim> ice_cream: done that it may also be a volume/mute problem what do I use to change that?
<gangsterlicious> the default MTA exim4, how do i go by change the listening port? i need it to run on port 26, not 25
<ice_cream> zim, so you dont have a gui at all?
<cew_muanisss> hay
<ladygangster> hey
<temp39> Hi. I'm installing xubuntu. When the install gets to the partitioner, there are no partitions, all the buttons are gray and there is a weird white box in the window at the top.
<Sideisnder> how Do i Install Ubuntu 8.10 on my AMD sata raid controller
<MacGyverNL_> I can boot my 2.6.27-7 kernel just fine, but when I try to boot 2.6.27-11 I get the following errors: http://rafb.net/p/cxkNts37.html . My Grub menu.lst is http://pastebin.com/f6a177f6 . As you can see, the entries are virtually identical. How can I solve this problem?
<ice_cream> zim, oh, there's the console tool alsamixer, i suppose
<zim> ice_cream: yes no gui
<ice_cream> 'm' mutes/unmutes
<DogWater> does anyone know what package i need to install to get the /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/source , and /build ?
<souldure> hate to be a bother but some insight may be whats needed here why does my compiz shut off randomly along with emerald it seems like certain things triget it shutting off line using gimp and using certain root programs?
<shishio> .join #php
<mikeshollen> Can anyone please help me to configure my Microphone?  I can't seem to get it working.
<nix-n00b> !g2ipmsg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g2ipmsg
<Georg> hello i'm new with ubuntu how can i install programs XD ?
<Georg> whats the command
<galahad> Hello, Is there a way of enabling compiz with nVidia GeForce2 MX 400 on intrepid?
<mikeshollen> Georg: Go into the synoptic package manager
<nix-n00b> georg: sudo apt-get install <<name-of-program>>
<Georg> ok
<Georg> thanks
<souldure> isnt using aptutude better because you can uninstall things properly?
<souldure> aptitude"
<tiredbones> my distro is 8.04. The current version of f-spot is 0.5.0.3, but this distro has version 0.4.3.1. How can I upgrade to the  current version of f-spot?
<mikeshollen> Souldure: I'm unfamiliar with aptitude, tell me more.
<animusdk> tiredbones: you need to find the gspot first before you can upgrade to fspot
<storrgie> Is there a graphics stress test in ubuntu?
<jpds> galahad: Install: nvidia-glx-96
<ben__> <G-Blunted> - it's already the latest proprietary driver. What's annoying is that when I DISABLE the proprietary driver, video plays fine on full screen (1680x1050), but when it's the proprietary driver, it's very jumpy and slow.
<souldure> i dont know much i just read that using apt-get is not that great because it wont uninstall things properly
<jpds> galahad: Then run: sudo nvidia-xconfig (backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf first) and restart X.
<souldure> sudo aptitude seems to work better for me if i make a mistake and have to uninstall
<galahad> jpds: thanks, trying it now!!
<storrgie> is there something I can run to put stress on the GPU?
<ice_cream> idk if glxgears qualifies
<nix-n00b> souldure: synaptic is good for newbies as it has a nice GUI.
<mikeshollen> souldure: Does aptitude show everything that can be found in synaptic?
<storrgie> ice_cream: i think thats kinda low level
 * ice_cream nods
<blsecres> apt-get doesn't do orphan tracking so if you install some app that pulls in 10 other packages, decide you don't like the app and uninstall it, those 10 other packages are just going to end up laying around.  aptitude can keep track of that.  apt-get can as well with other software
<souldure> no
<jpds> blsecres: It does.
<souldure> its a command line interface
<tiredbones> animusdk, thanks, but no thanks
<souldure> just cleans things up beter if you need to uninstall something
<adante> hi, is there an up to date guide for freenx install under ubuntu?
<jpds> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ice_cream> souldure, yea, i also prefer aptitude
<souldure> if your new id go with synaptic
<DogWater> does anyone know how to install the kernel headers?
<DogWater> cant get cdp to install without it
<souldure> gui is interesting id reserch command line structure though seems to be easyer and faster
<IntuitiveNipple> DogWater: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<mikeshollen> Anyone in here familiar with setting up Microphones?
<IntuitiveNipple> DogWater: If building against a different kernel version, the package will be linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<adam> what's the best recommended torrent client for ubuntu? transmission seems a little meh
<_ruben> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<souldure> does anyone know why my compiz randomly shuts off when i use gimp of some root programs?
<DogWater> IntuitiveNipple: its looking for this: /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build/
<Georg> what flash shoulda i use ?
<jpds> Guest67748: I suggest rtorrent if you don't mind a command line one.
<freedumMan> anyone know why pidgin protocol list is blank ? PLEASE
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me how to split an office word document pages into two columns
<kjell> freedumMan: Try the debug-window and see if you find anything special message there.
<Georg> okei so i downloaded install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz but how can i install it ?
<Georg> noob with linux :(
<freedumMan> kjell, thanks
<souldure> you have to compile a tar tar is source
<Georg> :O
<kjell> freedumMan: If you can't find any special hints here I could advice you to join pidgins channel. If I remember correctly they have a good supportchannel aswell.
<Georg> how can i do that
<Pici> Georg: It would be easier to install flash from the package repositories.
<Pici> !flash | Georg see here
<jpds> !flash | Georg
<ubottu> Georg see here: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<souldure> if your using ubuntu download the deb
<ubottu> Georg: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Georg> ty
<kjell> Pici: jpds: :-D
<mahen2> hello all
<kjell> Hello mahen2
<mahen2> I just bought A New SATA 250 GB Hard Drive
<mahen2> however it would not show up in the BIOS or POST screen
<mahen2> i tried everythinh, like changing the power cable
<DogWater> IntuitiveNipple: damnit now it needs the kernel source
<Pici> mahen2: This channel is only really for Ubuntu support. ##hardware should be able tom help you though.
<daliang> hello! I have difficult with VPN connetting under 8.10,i don'nt know how to setting!
<Rencx> hello, how i can install OpenSong in my ubuntu?
<Favorit> daliang: which VPN do you use?
<souldure> question: why does my compiz shut off when i use gimp or administrative programs and leave me with only one desktop?
<MoLoot> souldure, do you have sufficient memory?
<cellofellow> ballen0311: hi
<souldure> plenty
<freedumMan> kjell, I've got the channel pidgin on freenode .... just waiting for an answer back, i get error g_log: purple_find_prpl: assertion `id != NULL' failed
<souldure> i have sufficient everything lol
<Favorit> not funny, he did have a valid question
<cellofellow> ballen0311: hi
<mikeshollen> Souldure: Has it always done that?  It could be one of the plug-ins that you turned on malfunctinoing
<MoLoot> souldure, I just started using compbiz yesterday, but I haven't experienced any difficulties... gnome or kde?
<cellofellow> my friend here ballen0311 installed the ATI driver from the website. How's he uninstall it?
<mikeshollen> souldure: I would try enabling compiz but disabling all the plugins, and see if it still does it.  If not, enable them one by one to see which one is messing up
<daliang> Favorit:http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/12715
<syock> exit
<souldure> it never did it when i was using untimate edition
<souldure> but i cleanly installed ibex
<souldure> and im working with it
<Favorit> daliang: euh, i see. Well, what do you want to achieve? connect to your company VPN?
<souldure> wanted to cut out all the junk
<kjell> freedumMan: Do you have the latest version of pidgin?
<freedumMan> kjell, yea on channel now with them will let you know how i make out
<daliang> Favorit: connect to my university
<jla> Hi. I'm checking out ubuntu and having trouble using Add/Remove or Synaptic to find programs to install. For example crossfire. I type that into the search for add/remove and it finds nothing.
<kjell> freedumMan: Ok good! Good luck!
<kjell> jla: What do you search for
<MoLoot> souldure, are u using a 3rd party vid driver?
<kjell> jla: Have you choosen "All applications" to the left of the searchbox?
<souldure> nvidia yes
<snorungen> is there any other command than ifconfig to determan mac adress and ip adress
<Favorit> daliang: I see. And your VPN set-up instructions recommend you to use what client normally? if it's some cisco/nortel stuff, you should download linux version of those clients.
<souldure> i tried glx xgl dbe
<souldure> in the xorg conf
<jla> kjell: yes
<souldure> didnt seem to help
<kjell> jla: What did you search for then? Try pidgin or some other famous program like wine. No results?
<souldure> i dont know if i can load them all at once but i doubt that would help also
<alex-weej> jla: what is crossfire?
<Favorit> alex-weej: ATi version of nvidia's SLI
<zxd> SLI is ridiculous i think , like 3dfx madness
<alex-weej> Favorit, jla: why would you need to install that?
<jla> kjell, alex-weej I think my issue is with these "user friendly" programs, synaptic and add/remove applications. Crossfire is a game. If I fire up a terminal and aptitude search crossfire, I see it.
<daliang> Favorit: thank you very much,but i don't konw what to set in gate way,and you mean i should change a VPN clinet?
<jla> I must not understand how to use them
<Favorit> zxd: how's it ridiculous? :)
<kjell> jla: Try apt-get install crossfire in the terminal them.
<ben__> ok, this nvidia-xconfig thing seems to have helped somewhat.
<ben__> I'll try the video thing again.
<kjell> !crossfire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossfire
<alex-weej> jla: crossfire-client-gtk2
<jla> kjell: I'm sure that will work, but how to find these apps using the user friendly apps?
<kjell> Crossfire does not seem to be supported in ubuntu
<alex-weej> jla: the metadata for the packages needs to be correct.
<ben__> nope, it still sucks.
<Favorit> daliang: well, without knowing what your VPN server requires I can't really say if you're using the right VPN client or not. I suppose the best way would be to contact your university tech support to see if they can help you out.
<kjell> jla: read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=689208
<ben__> I guess I'll have to do without compiz.
<kjell> jla: "
<kjell> 2. ATI support is very very bad in linux right now and crossfire is not supported."
<Favorit> neither was damn SLi.
<jla> kjell: must be the wrong one, the one alex-weej mentioned is it
<Droopsta915> Why doesnt my flash player work? I visit any website and have to hit play in order to see the advertisement or whatever that website is trying to show.
<Favorit> anyone knows btw, if the latest drivers returned SLi support?
<jla> kjell: it's a game
<mikeshollen> Favorit: yes for nvidia
<kjell> Aaah, my bad then. Sorry jla.
<alex-weej> Droopsta915: you installed Gnash or Swfdec
<ice_cream> hi, if gnome desktop uses metacity by default, and kde uses kwin (as a wm), and fluxbox is considered a window manager, then what is the desktop environment that controls fluxbox?  o.O
<mikeshollen> Favorit: I have sli working on hardy
<alex-weej> Droopsta915: you probably want the Adobe Flash Player
<Droopsta915> alex-weej: I installed both.
<alex-weej> ice_cream: bash
<Favorit> mikeshollen: aha. gotta give it a try again. last time i checked it didn't recognize any of the cards. :(
<jla> kjell, alex-weej how does the average user find crossfire, gcompris or fwcutter to install from ubuntu? How to fix or bug this metadata?
<alex-weej> Droopsta915: uninstall gnash and swfdec
<alex-weej> Droopsta915: adobe flash player will take over
<Favorit> mikeshollen: although i tried on intrepid, but i doubt it would be much different
<souldure> anyone know why my compiz shuts off randomly?
<ice_cream> alex-weej, and more seriously?
<Droopsta915> alex-wee:Do you know the command for the adobe flash install?
<Favorit> souldure: how about looking in some logfiles instead of repeating the same question all the time? :)
<souldure> you have to install adobe through wine
<beargins> O_O
<beargins> uberness
<beargins> hehe
<alex-weej> Droopsta915: sudo apt-get remove gnash swfdec && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<beargins> how are u all
<FloodBot1> beargins: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Droopsta915> souldure:sorry I don't use wine
<beargins> ok thanks flood bot
<alex-weej> Droopsta915: ignore him, he doesn't know what he's saying
<Droopsta915> alex-wee:thanks
<mikeshollen> Favorit: actually it might
<mikeshollen> Favorit: I had a terrible time with graphic drivers with intrepid and i switched to hardy which solved all those issues
<souldure> favorit: what log files should i look at
<souldure> ?
<alex-weej> souldure: type this command in a terminal: ubuntu-bug -p compiz
<daliang> Favorit:there is a example in my university but under window.From that i can know all i need to use vpn connect to my university lib is a fill "vpn.****.cn"in the blank and i user name come with a password. and what should i do with ubuntu? thank you!
<alex-weej> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<alex-weej> !vpn > daliang
<ubottu> daliang, please see my private message
<boaty> is there a GUI or simple utility to work xorg.conf? Thank you
<ice_cream> gaming vpn seems unrelated t the question
<karlwettin> i would like to install ubuntu on my mac mini, but i have no monitor. is it possible to install it remote via ssh or? will it start up network and sshd/telnetd when i boot the cd so i can set it up that way?
<souldure> thanks guys
<billybigrigger> is there anyone here with a working microsoft lifecam vx1000??? i cant seem to get mine working, easycam picks it up but when i got to execute it doesnt work
<alex-weej> daliang: install the package "network-manager-pptp"
<alex-weej> daliang: then you can just right click the network icon and set up a PPTP VPN
<Georg> hello i might need help again got this error
<Georg> Could not open the file /home/georg/Desktop/NVID…Linux-x86-180.22-pkg1.run using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding.
<daliang> alex-weej:i have done that,but can't right config the seeting
<rainmanp7> .
<alex-weej> daliang: please report a bug if it's not working. ubuntu-bug -p network-manager-pptp
<mikeshollen> anyone know why i can run glest from terminal and not from the apps menu
<daliang> alex-weej:thank you i will try anyway
<Georg> Could not open the file Linux-x86-180.22-pkg1.run using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding. <-- can anybody help me with this ?
<alex-weej> daliang: i remember in intrepid i had to battle with various settings, disabling some compression and choosing some specific authn protocol
<alex-weej> daliang: but if it doesn't just figure it out itself it's a bug.
<alex-weej> daliang: so please, report a bug :)
<Guest96183> how do I change my username? so that it reads differently in the terminal and login screen?
<rainmanp7> ok
<morph> hello
<morph> SELECTED_FILE=`nice -n 15 xwinwrap -ni -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -o 0.5 -- mplayer -wid WID -quiet  "`zenity --file-selection`" -loop 0`
<morph> what is wrong?
<daliang> alex-weej: there are too more seetings, i only have a webset a username a password,that's not enough to fill so many blank!
<ice_cream> morph, er.. is that really a bash question?
<tavi> hy
<morph> no output for debug
<tavi> someone tell me a program similar to sopcast ?
<morph> gsoapcast
<tavi> i have him
<tavi> and don't work
<alex-weej> daliang: what blanks do you need to fill in?
<kshadow> I think bison orbicam's are finally supported by linux!
<morph> try here
<morph> http://appnr.com/
<ice_cream> morph, so mplayer problem?  try #mplayer =)
<daliang> alex-weej: gateway
<Guest96183> how do I change my username? so that it reads differently in the terminal and login screen?
<alex-weej> daliang: gateway is the vpn server
<alex-weej> vpn.youruniversity.edu
<tavi> so any help?
<daliang> alex-weej: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i12715
<souldure> any suggestions for learning bash scripting for a not so newcomer?
<Rencx> i find a lot of this logs hs_err_pid14005.log in my Home Folder can i delete all of them?
<Guest96183> souldure:  #bash
<k001operator> Hi to all any have issues with Gutsy?  I'm trying update my package but the download header have time out
<blsecres> souldure: bash scripting howto, wooledge
<Guest96183> souldure: lots of free manuals through them
<daliang> alex-weej:what's groupname stand for?
<alex-weej> daliang: i don't know chinese...
<k001operator> If I do $aptitude update
<k001operator> in the 99% tellme  time out
<souldure> ty
<souldure> i am loving linux
 * ice_cream is not going to guess
<daliang> alex-weej:you just have to expanstion english
<alex-weej> daliang: is that Intrepid?
<alex-weej> daliang: or Hardy?
<daliang> alex-weej:8.10
<alex-weej> daliang: did you choose PPTP?
<alex-weej> or some other type
<alex-weej> because on my system, i don't have that many options for PPTP
<daliang> alex-weej:i am sorry i not good at english.i don't know what's pptp
<alex-weej> PPTP is the name of the protocol used by Microsoft VPN systems
<alex-weej> daliang: your university almost certainly uses PPTP
<daliang> alex-weej:http://www.vpn.jxufe.cn/vpn/VPN.htm
<daliang> alex-weej:i think you are right
<alex-weej> daliang: so install network-manager-pptp
<alex-weej> daliang: and when you go to create a VPN connection, choose PPTP
<alex-weej> "Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol"
<daliang> alex-weej:what's the meaning of "groupname"
<rainmanp7> .
<alex-weej> daliang: i have no idea. it has no relevance to PPTP.
<alex-weej> daliang: you chose the wrong VPN type.
<alex-weej> CHOOSE PPTP!
<FloodBot1> alex-weej: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daliang> alex-weej:ok let me try
<lyhana8> hi, which ftp server did you recommend ?
<boaty> I am looking to edit my Xcong.org. I have read a number of articles but and the default ubuntu one, but I would ideally just like a GUI tool. Does this exist?
<boaty> thank you
<warren_> warren: could you please register your own nickname?
<goliate> salut all
<warren> what is FloodBot1 for?
<cutiemale> can ubuntu improve the graphic speed into using logmeine?
<cutiemale> can ubuntu improve the graphic speed into using logmein?
<Abstrackt> join #linuxmao
<cutiemale> or anyone knew to fix something into this?
<[t]ekoperse> is bitcomet comportable with ubuntu?
<incubii> cutiemale, i would think network speed is the issue not your graphics
<cutiemale> but if u are using windows to use logmein and compare with ubuntu
<cutiemale> seems like there is a big different
<blsecres> is anyone here running emacs-snapshot? if so, is transient-mark-mode acting crazy for you?
<cutiemale> when u are clicking individual icon for the computer u remotely control
<cutiemale> there is a different as it keeps on refreshing for each action u did on the remote
<incubii> ah
<Rencx> i find a lot of this logs hs_err_pid14005.log in my Home Folder can i delete all of them?
<VirusInject> anyone use wordpress here??
<jrib> VirusInject: best to just ask your real question
<matt-wp> VirusInject: wordwhat?
<billybigrigger_> is there anyone here with a working microsoft lifecam vx1000??? i cant seem to get mine working, easycam picks it up but when i got to execute it doesnt work
<Pici> VirusInject: Wordpress has a support channel here: #wordpress
<fluitfries> anyone know why fake-mbr would be able to boot fine with 1 SATA drive attached, but as soon as I attach another IDE drive the mbr doesn't work anymore?
<VirusInject> wordpress blog
<Pici> VirusInject: /join #wordpress for support
<matt-wp> fluitfries: probably because your IDE drive have no MBR and has booting priority over your sata drive
<matt-wp> try plugging it into secondary slot
<dyr> how can i remove syslinux from a usb stick?
<fluitfries> matt-wp: it is a primary slave, are you saying it should be secondary slave?
<error404notfound> 1. how can i redirect all emails from a certain domain to a specific email address using qmail and maildrop? 2. How can i block an apache site to be accessible only from certain ips?
<d111> Hi, I have installed ubuntu on virtual PC 2007 and managed to configure the xorg.conf in such a way that I get a high resolution. (1600x1200) which is max for VPC2007. I however reqiure a resolution of 1280x1024. If I change to this I get a garbled screen (the lines are shifted with respect to each other)  Anyone now how to solve this? Or how to change the resolution back via shell (I have shell access)?
<matt-wp> fluitfries: well,  if you want your SATA drive to boot;  it would be better ;)
<fluitfries> matt-wp: i plan to eventually use all my IDE ports...  will i never be able to use my primary channel and boot to my SATA?
<matt-wp> or boot with a bootcd,   mount your partition,  edit your fstab and write GRUB on the ide drive.
<fluitfries> matt-wp: i could do that, just put the same grub config from my SATA onto the primary IDE drives?
<matt-wp> yup
<fluitfries> matt-wp: i really prefer a MBR for this drive though...  :(  i also virtualize this drive and i like to have it auto-boot when run from the VM.
<smoovep> Question? When I add users wit smbldap-useradd, I cannot log into the domain .. i have existing users that can..
<shad_> fluitfries, my inbuilt camera is not working, i am using sony vaio laptop
<matt-wp> well Grub writes the mbr ?
<GaBrieL_SiLvA> aew
<GaBrieL_SiLvA> alguem ae me vendo
<RandyboY> What can be done to a ubuntuinstall which refuses to save the keyboard settings?
<shad_> matt-wp, hey my inbuilt camera is not working
<GaBrieL_SiLvA> ae
<GaBrieL_SiLvA> marton
<GaBrieL_SiLvA> ta me vendo
<GaBrieL_SiLvA> bagualas
<raheem> GaBrieL_SiLvA: english pls
<d111> How can I SET a resolution vie SSH? Anyone? I know that the modes can be set in xorg.conf but where is the setting actually saved that is selected in the "Screen Resolution" dialog in the GUI
<GaBrieL_SiLvA> humm
<GaBrieL_SiLvA> raheem Hello
<k4> d111, try xrandr
<GaBrieL_SiLvA> raheem I dont speak Portuguese?
<Chousuke> d111: if your graphics card supports it, xrandr would work
<desteni> привет ребята :)
<Bagualas> GaBrieL_SiLvA, q ?
<Chousuke> graphics drivers, rather
<raheem> !portugese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugese
<GaBrieL_SiLvA> bagualas.. blz?
<shad_> hey anybody can help me........my inbuilt camera is not working
<Bagualas> GaBrieL_SiLvA, bueno, e tu?
<GaBrieL_SiLvA> BAGUALAS BEM
<GaBrieL_SiLvA> bagualas vc mexe em ubuntu?
<Chousuke> english only!
<erUSUL> !br | GaBrieL_SiLvA
<ubottu> GaBrieL_SiLvA: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hexmasta> lol ubottu
<amarillo-slim> lol
<hexbomber> anyone here have experiance with compiz? I am trying to make my gnome panel semi transparent, and I have done it before.. but since I reformatted it's not working on this box.
<dyr> hexbomber, right click on panel -> proterties -> background -> styke
<dyr> style*
<raheem> hexbomber: gnome-panel's transparency can be set by right mouse clicking on the bar, then there u can adjust it
<Luuuux> guys someone help, tell me a libpq4 packgage for apt plsssssssss
<raheem> dyr: that was faster :)
<hexbomber> I'm talking about through compiz, by adding an opacity setting. Adjusting it through the panel settings looks like crap.
<raheem> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Luuuks> hexbomber activate transparency in compiz, then point your mouse over the gnome-panel, press the alt key and scroll with your mouse
<hanasaki> do the ubuntu kernels support booting with "/" on an lvm?
<hexbomber> that's what I had done before.. and it used to work. doesn't anymore.
<Luuuux> will someone help me?
<mikeshollen> Can anyone help me set up my microphone?
<tori> hello, is there any way to forward 9000 port of my laptop to 80 port? laptop is not a router, but i have to use 80 port
<edgimar> Does anyone know if you can 'subscribe' to a local ics (ical) file with Evolution?  (so it behaves as if you created a new calendar linked to this file.
<raburnes> is it true that the suid bit on directories is ignored? I've tried to do chmod 6777 foodir but when non-owning users create files inside it only inherits the group. am I doing something wrong?
<Shakedown> How can I tell if I have POSIX shared memory enabled on my system?
<Jaxxon> how can I upgrade one package, for example firefox
<shad_> Shakedown, hey when i update ......... the following error occur (signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4874D3686E80C6B7)
<fosco__> Jaxxon, sudo apt-get install firefox
<Shakedown> ...?
<Jaxxon> fosco_I only want to upgrade it
<fosco__> yes
<xtmnx> could anyone tell me if it's possible to have dual display with different resolutions?
<shad_> Shakedown, When i use apt-get update the error occur regarding public key
<Shakedown> shad_: You're talking to the wrong guy
<shad_> Shakedown, to whom i talk , i am new in this chat room
<Shakedown> shad_: Talk to everyone in general, and someone specific will answer your question
<IntuitiveNipple> xtmnx: Different resolutions on each display? yes, that's pretty much standard
<IntuitiveNipple> xtmnx: e.g. right now I have CRT 1280x1024 left and DFP 1280x800 right
<ravious> Would anyone happen to have a working xorg.conf file thats setup for duel screens on sep video cards that i could take a look at? (duel cards, not twinview)
<Shakedown> So if I try and upgrade to the newest ATI driver and it doesn't work, how can I use the driver I'm currently using (which does work...sorta)?
<xtmnx> IntuitiveNipple: how does it work when you move from one display to another?
<xtmnx> like moving cursor
<d111> Chousuke: thanks for the reply. xrandr .... hmmm. does that work wenn using putty to get the ssh prompt? How would I use it?
<Chousuke> d111: xrandr takes a -display parameter
<Chousuke> d111: run xrandr -q -display :0
<IntuitiveNipple> xtmnx: It depends how you configure things. I run them as separate displays so the only thing that 'moves' is the mouse cursor. With xinerama windows drag across as normal
<Chousuke> d111: you'll see a list of possible outputs and modes
<Chousuke> d111: that is, if xrandr is supported
<xtmnx> IntuitiveNipple: I see. thanks.
<ravious> is it possible to have glx with xinerama now?
<d111> Chousuke: cool, it lists the modes.. now how do I select one?
<Shakedown> How can I check which version of X.org I have?
<coz_> hey guys  for some reason when i right click gnome panel for properties I get a   "cannot stat  /home/myname/Desktop/House';  no such file for directory"
<coz_> any solution
<dny> i still have problems with right management / umask. how can i set umask to a certain value s.t. it is inherited to new created subfolders?
<Chousuke> d111: first look at the output name you want, and do xrandr -display :0 -output OUTPUTNAME -mode <sth>x<sth>
<napster> My computer is going too much slow from several days. I've no idea how to fix it.
<IntuitiveNipple> Shakedown:  Xorg -version
<Chousuke> d111: or something like that
<d111> Chousuke: k I'll give it a shot
<napster> even I've just opened fire fox and other applications are opening by taking much time
<Shakedown> Wow...Xorg - version says I have "X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90" - I need X.Org 6.7 at least for the new ATI driver
<_Tavo_> hello, I have a geforce 6600 and ubuntu intrepid and I have tested every nvidia driver but I still get almost 20% of xorg CPU usage when playing any video
<Shakedown> Do I really have that old of a version? I just bought this computer several months ago...
<napster> CPU on 100%
<Chousuke> d111: no wait, it was "--output OUTPUTNAME --mode ..."
<napster> please help me in this matter
<k4> _Tavo_, which player ?
<slap_stick> hey, i was wondering if i have a cert on a local box i'm not sure what cipher was used etc, how can i read in the cert to get the details about it i.e. common name etc ?
<Chousuke> d111: outputname depends on your machine, might be VGA or LCD or whatnot; you'll see it in the -q listing
<napster> Help please
<_Tavo_> k4, with any player I've tried, vlc, mplayer, totem. using xv I get the best results
<mpalatnik> no
<Stefan100> cool, it works
<`Alt`> hi
<k4> _Tavo_,  depends on so much things , like what codec and so on
<ttolstead> Has anyone had success using a pvr-150 to view tv using VLC on ubuntu 8.10?
<`Alt`> can u see me?
<hexmasta> no
<`Alt`> gOOd)
<napster> How to check whats going down the computer speed?
<k4> napster,  add the cpu monitor thingie to your taskbar
<anonymous1> I hav entered with Anonymous username... How do I create a user account on #ubuntu on irc.freenode.net?
<k4> napster,  and click on it
<napster> yes it is, but it shows that cpu is 100% in use
<k4> napster,  klick on it
<_Tavo_> k4, It doesn't depend on codecs, it does it with any codec. And the problem is when I try to play h264 material, that 20% means I get 100% of total CPU usage and I keep dropping frames
<_Tavo_> also, it does it when using compiz or metacity
<napster> I've done now?
<k4> _Tavo_, which graphics drivers is active ? the restricted driver ? please run "nvidia-settings" program
<wootstar> hi there
<`Alt`> hi
<wootstar> does anyone have experience with xrdp under ubuntu ?
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | wootstar
<ubottu> wootstar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_Tavo_> k4, yes, I've used all the drivers I could use and the result is the same. I also installed the one from the nvidia.com site. Perhaps it's something in the xorg.conf file, because it's with its default settings
<wootstar> -.-
<wootstar> that was the whole question including 'anyone'
<wootstar> :)
<hatter243> wootstar, well then, your answer is yes.
<k4> _Tavo_, does running nvidia-settings do something ?
<ttolstead> Would it be fair to say that the ivtv stuff in 8.10 is broken?  It worked in ubuntu 8.04, but I haven't found any information on getting it going in 8.10.
<igoryonya> Wireless
<wootstar> can you help me with it? getting it up and running ?
<igoryonya> Hello, does anybody know how to fix the WiFi
<igoryonya> After I installed version 8.10, it automatically detected my Cisco 350 series card and detected all the WiFi networks in the proximity. I connected to one of them and it was working for a few days. I don't know what has happened, but it stopped connecting and the Wireless option to search for networks is grayed out.
<FloodBot1> igoryonya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<igoryonya> I see "lfupdown (eth2)" in the network configuration window. If I remember correctly, it used to be just eth2 and I also have 2 regular Ethernet cards that are eth0 and eth1, which are not showing up now.
<k4> _Tavo_, like saying the driver version @ start
<k4> _Tavo_,  i got Nvidia Driver Version : 180.27
<hatter243> wootstar, I'm sorry, is this your real question? As in, "Would someone please help me get xrdp set up and running?"
<d111> Chousuke: Great, worked with: xrandr -s 1600x1200  -display :0.
<_Tavo_> k4, yes, now I've got NVIDIA Driver Version: 180.22
<d111> Hi, I have installed ubuntu on virtual PC 2007 and managed to configure the xorg.conf in such a way that I get a high resolution. (1600x1200) which is max for VPC2007. I however reqiure a resolution of 1280x1024. If I change to this I get a garbled screen (the lines are shifted with respect to each other)  Anyone now how to solve this?
<wootstar> well, not that exact enought ... okay i installed it, Xvnc with it, too ... but if i run it, it doesn#t work
<hatter243> wootstar, please use paste bin to past the console output when you try to run it
<wootstar> ok wait
<_Tavo_> k4, when you play a video, what's your Xorg CPU usage?
<napster> My CPU is using 100% power, and computer is slow as its P1, how to solve this problem?
<rip_> napster: hammer
<k4> _Tavo_, thaTS difficult , lets see
<^hashbang^> !nvidia | ^hashbang^
<ubottu> ^hashbang^, please see my private message
<napster> what rip?
<napster> Help me please
<Jaxxon> I ran sudo apt-get install firefox & it upgraded to 3.0.5, but when I open it it's same 3.0.4
<doggyslobber> stupid question.. if chgrp -R usergroup /usr/local/sbin/GCALDaemon is the command, what do I replace the "usergroup" with?
<napster> Is there anyone who can help me??????????????????????????????????//
<wootstar> hatter243 it just starts without an error
<Jaxxon> I ran sudo apt-get install firefox & it upgraded to 3.0.5, but when I open it it's same 3.0.4
<hexmasta> napster: what's the problem?
<^hashbang^> what's up napster:
<k4> _Tavo_, mplayer has 5% cpu usage here (top command) , cpu is quad core intel @ 2.4ghz , gforce 8500gt , one core of the cpu has 4800 bogomips from (cat /proc/cpuinfo)
<rakudave> !anyone | napster
<napster> My computer is using 100% power and I'm unable to use other softwares
<ubottu> napster: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<napster> how to know what is going on with my computer"?
<^hashbang^> napster: do you have shell/console access? like a terminal open? if so run top
<fer> hi!
<k4> napster do you master a console ?
<napster> No
<rakudave> napster: something is cloging up your system. most likely a graphic-card related issue
<_Tavo_> k4, well I have an AthlonXP so i can't compare to that... Perhaps you have the same problem but passes unnoticed with the hardware you've got
<k4> napster, what about the nice cpu monitor thingie i told you , you can see everything there
<rakudave> napster: try rebooting and reconstruct your last actions that lead to this hangup, that way we can isolate the problem
<fer> Alguien Habla castellano??
<k4> napster, dont reboot
<napster> every thing is fine there, but the system is slow down, as just I am using 486
<rip_> k4: and how do you force quit a process?
<k4> napster, rebooting is for windows users
<doggyslobber> what is my "usergroup" in Ubuntu
<rakudave> k4: very funny...
<k4> rip_, right click on the process "kill"
<rip_> !xubuntu | napster
<ubottu> napster: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<erUSUL> doggyslobber: run «id»
<erUSUL> doggyslobber: usually is a group with the same name as your user
<rakudave> !es | fer
<ubottu> fer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<igoryonya> Wireless - Hello, does anybody know how to fix the WiFi. After I installed version 8.10, it automatically detected my Cisco 350 series card and detected all the WiFi networks in the proximity. I connected to one of them and it was working for a few days. I don't know what has happened, but it stopped connecting and the Wireless option to search for networks is grayed out. I see "lfupdown...
<igoryonya> ...(eth2)" in the network configuration window. If I remember correctly, it used to be just eth2 and I also have 2 regular Ethernet cards that are eth0 and eth1, which are not showing up now.
<rip_> k4: but in terminal its just text, right clicking just brings up the terminal menu
<wootstar> hatter243 ok, i posted the errors to pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d5efc1804
<napster> ok
<doggyslobber> thanks..
<doggyslobber> I had it right, but had to sudo to run the comman
<ice_cream> igoryonya, do you see all three in the output of "sudo ifconfig" ?
<igoryonya> in "sudo ifconfig" I do
<ice_cream> hmm
<sky_> hi
<sky_> !timidity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timidity
<sky_> i want know how to convert midi to any format
<sky_> by timidity
<sky_> anyone ?
<kshadow> sky_: One sec.
<ice_cream> igoryonya, perhaps restart networking -->   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Mood> why does abiword highlight my text in **black**?
<kshadow> Mood: Settings?
<Mood> kshadow: my highlight color is set to white. i tried yellow. still black
<Mood> kshadow: actually, in abiword, the "highlight" color settings is not highlight at all it seems, but normal text background. it seems buggy
<kshadow> sky_: http://www.hitsquad.com/smm/programs/TiMidity/
<sky_> kshadow: then highlight me thanks
<sky_> kshadow: ah thanks :D
<kshadow> No problem, note, I've never used it. :P
<igoryonya> OK, ice_cream, I will try, thanx. Then I tell, if it didn't help. P.S. though, I did reboot computer after that a few times and also booted to Windows and it works in there.
<kshadow> Mood: I'm not sure then, sorry.
<kshadow> Could be something with your WM's colors?
<Mood> what do you use as your text editor (beside vi, pico, xemacs) :-P
<ice_cream> igoryonya,  you usually dont have to reboot in linux =)
<sky_> i need correct syntax :D
<igoryonya> after that problem, I mean.
<ice_cream> igoryonya, usu. it's a matter of restarting some service =D
<kshadow> sky_: What do you mean?
<sky_> how to use it :D
<kshadow> ice_cream: That seems to be incorrect with Ubuntu.
<ice_cream> kshadow, why do you say that
<igoryonya> Ye, I understand, but since I am a newbie and don't know yet how to fix a lot of problems without rebooting, I reboot.
<kshadow> Every other distro I've used never requires reboot, but ubuntu seems to require it.
<kshadow> igoryonya: If you plan on continuing to use linux, I suggest you start learning how to fix things without rebooting first :)
<ice_cream> kshadow, unless it's something really lowlvl hardware-specific, you really shouldnt need to reboot
<kshadow> ice_cream: Generally, unless it involves major changes to the kernel, you shouldn't need to rebot.
<kshadow> reboot*
<ice_cream> ah, right, that too
<Guest44962> What advantages does Ubuntu have over other versions of Linux?
<kshadow> Guest44962: User friendlyness.
<kshadow> Consistant updates.
<Guest44962> sorry
<carpii> its probably the closest thing to a user friendly distro
<kshadow> Guest44962: It's a great starter linux.
<ice_cream> Guest44962, generally user-friendly, popular, highly supported, nice package system
<sky_> based by debian :p
<igoryonya> Yes, I tried everything I could think of with my little knowledge about linux, and I didn't have enough of knowledge to be able to cope with it. And, since I don't have WiFi working there, I had to go to Windows to go on the internet and ask for help
<^hashbang^> Guess44962: best distro by far for people new to linux
<ice_cream> igoryonya, ah
<kshadow> igoryonya: Well, I can probably help you get your wireless working.
<kshadow> ^hashbang^: Not nesecarily.
<sky_> ^hashbang^: not best but good :p
<dyr> Hey, im trying to make a booteble usb stick that i can install ubuntu, i use ubuntu's USB startup disk program. i can boot it from kvm but when i try to boot it from my laptop the only thing i get is the syslinux greeting line and a "boot:" that
<napster> Oh God! Finally I've done it. now its fine
<kshadow> In my opinion, I'd suggest using a distro where you learn more.
<Guest44962> ok is there any other advantages you can think of
<kshadow> Though, ubuntu is a great way to get people hooked on linux ;)
<ice_cream> igoryonya, it just seemed a bit strange that you had all 3 cards show up in ifconfig (with ip addresses i presume) and yet no internet
<napster> The fan of processor was stopped
<napster> Now its working fine
<mikeshollen> Can anyone please help me set up my microphone?
<carpii> yeah but most ppl new to linux are gonna give up, if they have to start compiling from source and messing about deep in configs
<^hashbang^> That's your option... mine stays... ubuntu is based on Debian... other other distro that's even easier to use is linux mint.. which is also based off debian
<looter> im using ibex and have a custom bootspalsh and login splash and inbetween the bootsplash and hte login splash and hten again after the login starts to load gnome I have this ubuntu brown wallpaper showing.  Really annoying to me and I'm trying to get rid of it or at least changte the color of it....sound familiar to anyone?
<sky_> i think first you must learn on medium distros like debian, gentoo..then you are lazy and switch to user friendly distros :D
<kshadow> sky_: That's why I used gentoo for the past year.
<kshadow> FreeBSD/Slackware before then.
<mikeshollen> i can hel you with that looter
<mikeshollen> help
<sky_> FreeBSD is not linux
<Mood> how do i access my window manager's color palette? (i'm using xfce)
<Myrtti> hello people, friendly reminder that this channel is for support questions. If you want to discuss Ubuntu outside support issues, please use #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you!
<kshadow> sky_: No, I was just saying I used it before using the linux distros.
<carpii> im slackware -> fedora -> ubuntu (but still redhat for servers :-)
<sky_> i dont recommend use it for desktop
<ice_cream> igoryonya, useful to look into commands  "ifdown" and "ifup" also -->  e.g.  sudo ifdown eth1  or  sudo ifup eth1  .  What i suggested earlier about restarting networking should basically do that to all 3 of your cards, checking again with dhcp and reassign ip addresses
<sky_> kshadow: ah ok
<kshadow> sky_: FreeBSD?
<kshadow> It's a great desktop OS.
<sky_> kshadow: yes
<^hashbang^> I'm not a debain guru at all, I'm from the RPM / redhat world... and by far.. debain/ubuntu distro's are much fast, and alot easier to pick up than most other unix/linux type distros
<sky_> your opinion :p
<kshadow> sky_: Well, that's how people choose their OS' isn't it? :)
<sky_> btw we are OFF topic...this is help channel...join #ubuntu.offtopic
<^hashbang^> sky_: FreeBSD is not linux... so that's kinda off topic
<ice_cream> ^hashbang^, well 'fast' in some areas
<kshadow> :\
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<^hashbang^> ice_cream: yea.. true
<kshadow> I said slackware and gentoo first. :\
<^hashbang^> kshadow: those are linux distros =)
<kshadow> ^hashbang^: Yes, I know..
<^hashbang^> kshadow: I know u know =)
<kshadow> But BSD is still posix :/
<Myrtti> would you *PLEASE* take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic and leave this channel for SUPPORT ISSUES
<Myrtti> thank you
<^hashbang^> kshadow: doesn't matter, it's not linux... do you know what makes linux linux?
<ice_cream> ##linux is also a good place to discuss linux distros, naturally, as the chan name suggests
<blairtg> I am having some problems setting up Internet connection sharing in ubuntu 8.04. I was wondering if someone could help me
<^hashbang^> lol
<^hashbang^> ok I'll stop
<kshadow> ^hashbang^: Yes, but no one seems to want us to have this convo anymore :P
<Myrtti> you can have it elsewhere
<^hashbang^> kshadow: lol it's cool... =)
<kavity> Myrtti: Yeah, yeah.
<^hashbang^> Myrtti: we heard you man.. chill
<igoryonya> That
<^hashbang^> Myrtti: do I need a hall pass to?
<kavity> Ahahaha.
<Myrtti> ^hashbang^: just let it pass
<nach> lag test
<blairtg> ﻿I am having some problems setting up Internet connection sharing in ubuntu 8.04. I was wondering if someone could help me
<^hashbang^> Myrtti: dido
<ice_cream> dido?
<kavity> ditto I think he means.
<ice_cream> the singer?
<Myrtti> blairtg: could you please be a bit more specific with your problem? what have you tried, what program are you using etc?
<^hashbang^> lol yea.. kavity: that's what I ment
<kavity> ^hashbang^: W're getting off topic again!
<kavity> :P
<^hashbang^> doh!
<syockit> blairtg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing a good place to start
<katie_j> is this a good place to ask about sound problems?
<kavity> katie_j: Anything ubuntu related.
<kavity> Just no offtopic discussion or you'll be scorned!
<kavity> :
<blairtg> I have a machine with 2 Ethernet ports running Norton ghost. one port connects out to the internet and the other connects to the ghost network. I want to share that internet connection with the other port and therefore out to the ghost network
<katie_j> don't know if it is ubuntu related
<^hashbang^> ok I have a question: I just installed Alpha 4 amd64 and I can't for the life of me get the 173, 177, or the 180 drivers to work. I can logon to GDM but then my screen goes to a black background, and a mouse arrow and nothing else happens. if I go to a console I can see that the gnome bar has started, along with other gnomeish bits..
<sporkboy> okay... I had my xorg set to switch between qwerty & dvorak (for other users) using "#	Option		"XkbOptions"	"grp:alt_shift_toggle"" in my xorg.conf. Upgraded to 8.10. now that doesn't work... apparently, that stuff has been moved to hal fdi's. anybody know how to do the same thing now?
<kavity> katie_j: Are you using ubuntu?
<katie_j> yes
<kavity> katie_j: Ask away.
<^hashbang^> nvidia drivers btw:
<kavity> I'll see if I can help.
<Myrtti> ^hashbang^: #ubuntu+1
<katie_j> if I plug in a keyboard (synthesizer not qwerty) which has a usb audio device, it plays the startup sound
<ator_> hey homies someone can give me nice theme package that easy to use?
<slasher> he guys, how much time take an update to a new ubuntu version from a previous one?
<gordonjcp> slasher: how long is a piece of string?
<Myrtti> slasher: that depends on your internet connection speed?
<igoryonya> kshadow. That would be nice if you could help me solve that problem. I will try those suggestions that were given. I have to reboot for that. If that doesn't help, I will have to ask for more help. Ye, it probably is strange that it displays only lfupdown (eth2) in graphical utility but everything in the ifconfig
<sky_> slasher: 6 months
<ator_> hey homies someone can give me nice theme package that easy to use?
<ator_> hey homies someone can give me nice theme package that easy to use?
<syockit> slasher: depending on internet connection speed, computer power
<gordonjcp> slasher: you have to download approximately a CD's worth of packages
<gordonjcp> !repeat | ator_
<ubottu> ator_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<slasher> hehe i m actually dling 1300 updates
<sporkboy> slasher: took me 2 days.. but only b/c I'm usually only on for 2 hours a day.
<slasher> it said 15 mins but
<kavity> igoryonya: I am kshadow(normall this is my nick).
<syockit> slasher: can be at least 1 hour on fast computer with fast internet
<sky_> slasher: sorry xD
<slasher> y but when it  install the package?
<kavity> slasher: It took me several hours.
<slasher> s
<igoryonya> After years of working and mastering windows, I can manage it without rebooting for months, but I am not that knowlegeable in linux yet.
<kavity> igoryonya: Do you have access to your system right now?
<_moro_bana_> I want to share my internet connection through my wireless card, want to have my iphone connected for updates, anyone to walk me through it?
<slasher> not the dl, the install process
<vuln> Hello there. I'm doing sudo apt-get remove vim, but vim is not uninstalled :/
<vuln> Why?
<trancefat> Hi All... Is there some way I can use the internet from my mobile phone on ubuntu? I am using a Nokia e71 and there is no software for ubuntu provided by Nokia!
<gordonjcp> slasher: oh, so once it's all downloaded and it starts unpacking packages?
<_moro_bana_> vuln: then purger it
<kavity> vuln: Did you install it via source?
<blairtg> could someone at least point me to an irc that might be able to help me?
<slasher> y
<gordonjcp> slasher: on mine, about half an hour usually
<slasher> exactly
<vuln> kavity: no
<Mood> where can i change the theme for ubuntu?
<wuq7362> vuln: the default vim package is vim-tiny
<vuln> wuq7362: thanks
<_moro_bana_> vuln: apt-get remove --purge
<slasher> ok ty
<slasher> :D
<igoryonya> No, I have to reboot back and forth
<wuq7362> vuln: so try removing vim-tiny
<vuln> :)
<kavity> igoryonya: Hrmm, well that could be abit harder to help with.
<vuln> Thank you very much
<Mood> i don't have a .gtk-2.0 dir. so how does xfce know where to look to set my default theme?
<Myrtti> trancefat: if you're using Intrepid or Hardy, it should work nicely with NetworkManager
<slasher> i was just a bit feared by seeing 1300 packages
<kavity> igoryonya: Mind if we talk via /msg instgead? Makes things easier to read.
<slasher> :/
<vuln> it worked, thank you very much
<igoryonya> Ubuntu 8.10 DVDs and DVD Repos
 * _VIM_ apt-get removes vuln.... two can play that game !! ;)
<kavity> Hehe.
<katie_j> so any thoughts on my sound problem, anyone?
<wuq7362> _VIM_: hehehe
<kavity> katie_j: I never saw all your message sorry. I only read the part that said you plugged it in and got the startup sound?
<wuq7362> _VIM_: i always remove nano and install the full vim package
<slasher> so thanks all, hehe need to close my progs running while it installs all this stuff
<picca> what is a good gnome app in ubuntu for ripping DVDs?
<Myrtti> trancefat: connect your phone to the computer with an USB cable, check that you have "PC Suite" chosen and you should get a notification bubble about a phone connection being available
<trancefat> Myrtti: Ok.. thanks
<igoryonya> help /msg
<slasher> hope i will be back soon :D
<slasher> bb
<katie_j> kavity: yes, that's about it
<_VIM_> wuq7362: i dont go that far, but I do make sure i have all the VIM stuff that isnt on Ubuntu by default :D
<kavity> katie_j: So what's the problem then? O-o
<Jaxxon> I ran sudo apt-get install firefox & it upgraded to 3.0.5, but when I open it it's same 3.0.4
<katie_j> kavity: uhm, should it do that?
<mikeshollen> Can Java be installed on 8.04 through Synaptic?
<wuq7362> _VIM_: i meant apt-get install vim (which replaces vim-tiny)
<kavity> katie_j: Well, I don't know? Maybe I can't help you sorry. :P
<herath> katie_j: i'd start by going to the system-->preferences-->sound menu and check if the name of your usb keyboard is shown as the selected playback device... if that's the case or change it to point to your sound card
<katie_j> kavity: it's the sound you get when you log into ubuntu
<kavity> OOh.
<slasher> the last ubuntu version is 8.10 right?
<kavity> Type lsusb, and see if it detects it.
<katie_j> herath: it's not set as the selected playback device and I turned all the sounds off
<calogeroge> ciao
<calogeroge> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mikeshollen> slasher: Yes
<_VIM_> wuq7362: ah, well removing nano prolly not a bad idea too (me runs to the cli to remove it) O.o
<cpach> hi all! how do i change the locale on a per-user basis?
<CarlFK> Where is the 'check my hardware' option? (plays a tone, pings the network, makes you type some keys...)
<slasher> shit so i ll need a new update after this one (7.10 -> 8.04)
<katie_j> herath: it doesn't do it through the keyboard when I log in, only when I turn the keyboard on
<herath> kate_j: is it set to "automatic" ? make sure you sound card is selected anyway
<_VIM_> !language > slasher
<ubottu> slasher, please see my private message
<katie_j> if its turned on when i log it in it doesn't happen
<fader> CarlFK: should be under System - Administration
<CarlFK> fader: there it is/  thanks
<jero> slasher - never upgrade if your system runs fine. just a waste of time
<gordonjcp> katie_j: what kind of keyboard?
<Myrtti> jero: ehhh...
<slasher> too late
<slasher> :/
<katie_j> gordonjcp: novation xiosynth
<jero> everyone is so upgrade happy those days
<slasher> why a waste of time?
<gordonjcp> katie_j: ah, I've got one of those, and had exactly that problem
<gordonjcp> katie_j: didn't get an answer, though
<gordonjcp> katie_j: you might have more success
<Myrtti> jero: even if the lifespan of the release is running out? you have a weird way of thinking about upgrade
<slasher> i want to have the last stuff and security upgrades
<churl> so was there ever a GUI made for configuring mouse button mapping?
<slasher> even if ubuntu is not a target of hackers
<jero> Myrtti, even then, if there is no new features you need of the newer version, then what is the point?
<ekoma> Hello everyone! Im new here and this is my first time running Linux :)
<Myrtti> jero: security updates
<_VIM_> !yay | ekoma
<ubottu> ekoma: Glad you made it! :-)
<Myrtti> jero: if a release has reached EOL, then you wont be getting security updates.
<ekoma> Thank you! :D
<katie_j> gordonjcp: what did you do about it?
<ekoma> So im reading the documentation pages to learn about Ubuntu and linux in general. Do you have any tips for where to move on next?
<gordonjcp> ekoma: play with it
<churl> ekoma: dont listen when people tell you to rtfm
<_VIM_> yep, you'll only retain about 20% just reading anything, you have to get your hands dirty and just experiment with Linux...
<gordonjcp> katie_j: didn't solve it, really, I deafened myself and my neighbours a few times before I ended up rm -rf'ing the directory with all the sounds
<rainofkayos> ekoma: i think actually running it and using it is the best way to learn
<gordonjcp> katie_j: I never use them anyway
<jero> with my ati card i had trouble getting my hardware acceleration to run. now with my nvidia acceleration works great, but i have trouble getting mesa software acceleration to run for testing purposes
<ekoma> Okay I'll do that. Thanks
 * obhk__ 
<Droopsta915> Is gtypist the only typing program on Linux?
<quadaptor> i try to compile openssl to a non standard path, but have problems with the shared libs. openldap links to system zlib / libcrypto. please take a look to http://dpaste.com/118610/ for configure. any idea?
<ekoma> Yeah well i just thought i should introduce myself :P
<ekoma> I'll be back to chat someday ;)
<syockit> Droopsta915: if I'm not mistaken there's another one written in qt
<Myrtti> ekoma: welcome to #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<ekoma> Bye
<rainofkayos> ;>
<marco_> nabend
<churl> someone point me in the direction on mapping my touchpad (wanting to change M3 and maybe do other fancy things)
<marco_> is there someone how can help me whit C programming
<Droopsta915> syockit:is that the name qt?
<Pici> marco_: The people in ##c can probably help the best.
<jero> churl good luck with that. linux is full of bugs when it comes to configuring input devices to more than the standard
<marco_> its my first time in irc...how do i get there?
<rainofkayos> join #c
<StarKad> I burned a ubuntu 8.10 live CD, but when I try to run it, it boots, loads everything perfectly for 10 seconds, and then my mouse stops moving and the insert/caps/num lock lights in my keyboard start blinking
<Pici> marco_: type: /join ##c
<churl> (/join #c++
<Pici> churl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto may help you
<marco_> thanks
<churl> thanks guys
<ekoma> Can anyone tell me how to discover other ubuntu channels and how to connect to them?
<Pici> !irc | ekoma
<ubottu> ekoma: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<rainofkayos> depends on ur client the best way to do...
<rainofkayos> cool
<jero> after all those years noone has written a capable app to configure pointing devices keys properly
<jero> this makes me quite sceptical
<notsi> hello everyone :) i really need help pls
<ekoma> !irc | ekoma
<ubottu> ekoma, please see my private message
<churl> nosbig: shoot
<notsi> my freind is at the server host installing ubuntu but he has an ip problem
<ekoma> yeah i saw it thank you very much ubottu
<notsi> he keeps useing manual ip setting and everythign is fine .. but every time he restarts the machine it goes bakc to automatic ip
<Fire7x> ciao
<notsi> how can someone use only manual ip and not automatic?
<rainofkayos> edit interfaces file
<Pici> ekoma: ubottu is a bot. It responds to in channel !triggers.
<Pici> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<notsi> Pici could u please help me?
<DigitalFiz> anyone having issues with aim?
<Pici> notsi: I'm actually just about to run off. Ask the channel the question and if someone knows the answer they should be able to help you.
<rainofkayos> u need to edit the interfaces file and remove the dhcp package
<notsi> my freind is tring to set manual ip on ubuntu and it works .. but ever tim ehe restarts the machine it jumps back to automatic .. can someone pelase help us ?
<notsi> !
<notsi> Thank you rainofkayos i will call him right now!
<tiredbones> What package is best for backing up files to dvd?
<rainofkayos> remove the dhcp package to stop it from starting auto
<rainofkayos> if he/she needs it back just apt-get it
<rainofkayos> notsi: sure
<notsi> i am on the phone with him now .. where would we find the remove dhcp option?
<rainofkayos> first do dpkg -l | grep -i *dhcp*
<rainofkayos> see what the name of the package is and remove it
<rainofkayos> apt-get remove
<rainofkayos> edit the /etc/network/interfaces file to match the static IP setting that fit ur network
<rainofkayos> on reboot dhcp shouldn't start and the machine will use the static setting in interfaces file
<syockit> Droopsta915: no, qt is a toolkit name. maybe it's difficult to understand, simply said, it's more for kubuntu rather than ubuntu
<syockit> Droopsta915: but you can still use it on ubuntu
<notsi> rainofkeyos: he used "dpkg -l | grep -i *dhcp*" and nothing happend
<rainofkayos> hmm
<tristanmike> Hi, sorry to bother, don't see anything in the topic... is the Main Server having issues ?
<rainofkayos> could b
<notsi> rainofkayos i have remote controle .. i typed " dpkg -l | grep -i *dhcp*" and nothin ghappend
<adante> hi, can someone tell me how to disable reverse dns lookups in syslog?
<rainofkayos> did u already remove dhcp?
<notsi> all i did was type dpkg -l | grep -i *dhcp* in the terminal
<rainofkayos> take the p off
<notsi> no .. i .. i dont even know how to recognize it:(
<notsi> oh ok
<notsi> wait with p?:P
<notsi> dkg -l | gre -i *dhc*
<notsi> liek this?
<rainofkayos> yea
<rainofkayos> no
<rainofkayos> dpkg -l | grep -i dhc
<notsi> ok it gave me this
<zdobersek> Does anybody have a working wireless connection in Jaunty Alpha4? With Belkin's USB adapter, NetworkManager appears to be connected to the wifi network with ~90% signal strength, but no packages seem to transmit and loading any page fails. Anybody having same problem or even solution for it?
<notsi> Damn no ctl c! sec let me type
<rainofkayos> no u dont have to control C with linux
<rainofkayos> just high light it and use the middle button to copy
<^hashbang^> zdobersek: try #ubuntu+1
<notsi> ii  dhcp3-client                               3.1.1-1ubuntu2                          DHCP client
<notsi> ii  dhcp3-common                               3.1.1-1ubuntu2                          common files used by all the dhcp3* packages
<notsi> root@WizCraft:~#
<rainofkayos> yep
<^hashbang^> zdobersek: the just helped me with an nvidia issue
<DIFH-iceroot> notsi: shift + insert == ctl c
<^hashbang^> they*
<rainofkayos> i think u should use paste bin when pasting in the chat though =)
<zdobersek> ^hashbang^: thanks.
<notsi> i manged thank you .. this is what it gave me
<rainofkayos> remove those afterr u edit the interfaces file
<hubar> notsi, do it in gnome-terminal, don't do it in retarded xterm.
<rainofkayos> .. do u know how to edit the interfaces file?
<rainofkayos> =0
<DIFH-iceroot> rainofkayos: sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<notsi> no:(
<rainofkayos> well if u need a gui do it like that
<hubar> I hate the convention where you need to use middle button to copy/paste
<notsi> d.. do u want accses?
<hubar> It is incredibly stupid.
<rainofkayos> DIFH-iceroot: yep he still should remove the client if hes going static
<tristanmike> hubar: in my opinion, it's very smart
<notsi> i can get u accses thu vnc to our server .. were just newbi's at linux but running a public server
<hubar> smart?
<hubar> I hate to use mouse.
<tristanmike> hubar: lol, there's the rub ;)
<rainofkayos> hmm
<ParhelicTriangle> you can use shift-insert as well
<Droopsta915> how can extract a rar file?
<rainofkayos> yep
<DIFH-iceroot> notsi: never!!!! give anybody access to your pc!!!!
<fosco__> !rar | Droopsta915
<ubottu> Droopsta915: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<rainofkayos> yep
<notsi> 1 its not my pc its my server 2 i will change pass 3 i need help i am a linux noob:( and my server is dieing :(
<rainofkayos> notsi: as i said..
<rainofkayos> edit interfaces file...
<rainofkayos> and remove dhcp packages
<rainofkayos> reboot and u will have a static address
<notsi> where can i find that file sir?
<boshhead> epiphany-webkit or epiphany-gecko?
<DIFH-iceroot> notsi: again!! never give anybody access to your pc and dont host a linux-server if you dont know anything about linux because then it will be a spam relay or something like that
<rainofkayos> /etc/network/interfaces
<gescape> hi, is there a way so I can use kde 4.2 along with gnome on the same system?.. e.g. I'd like to create "kdeuser" and play around with kde but leave my current user desktop (gnome) intact
<tristanmike> gescape: you should be able to install Kubuntu along side of Ubuntu and switch via the logon window.
<fosco__> gescape, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tristanmike> gescape: using the command fosco__ gave you
<Ace2016_-> Hi all
<DIFH-iceroot> fosco__: tristanmike he want kde 4.2, so kubuntu-desktop is wrong
<gescape> will it leave my gnome intact??? that's absolutely important.. I do not want to lose any of my data
<tristanmike> DIFH-iceroot: oops, missed that
<fosco__> DIFH-iceroot, well, packet is allright but respos don't :)
<Ace2016_-> how do you rearrange the columns in rhythmbox?
<DIFH-iceroot> fosco__: kubuntu-desktop is 4.2?
<fosco__> with the right repos yes, with intrepid official repos don't
<gescape> yes, I think kubuntu-desktop does not use 4.2
<notsi> i foound the interface file
<notsi> this is the only thing it contains
<notsi> auto lo
<notsi> iface lo inet loopback
<rainofkayos> dont touch the loop back
<rainofkayos> just edit the eth0 or the likes
<rainofkayos> lo is the loop back
<tristanmike> Ace2016_-: under "Edit-Preferences" you can change which columns are available, but I don't think you can actually move them around
<mikeshollen> Can anyone help me with my Microphone?
<notsi> so remove" lo"?
<Ace2016_-> :/
<rainofkayos> NO
<rainofkayos> lol leave that
<tiredbones> I wish to backup my home directory to a dvd , how do i get the hidden also?
<notsi> ok ok
<rainofkayos> where not removing any interface here..
<tiredbones> I wish to backup my home directory to a dvd , how do i get the hidden files  also?
<rainofkayos> actually before u edit any file take a backup
<Ace2016_-> tiredbones: what app are you using?
<rainofkayos> cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.good
<Ace2016_-> tiredbones: in gnomebaker its rightclick > show hidden files
<rainofkayos> then move to edit eth0 to have a static setting..
<rainofkayos> im finding a link for u now...
<rainofkayos> for the syntax
<tiredbones> Ace2016_, I'm on rel 8.04
<rainofkayos> http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<rainofkayos> notsi: look at that link for an example of syntax
<notsi> but i dont have eth0 :( i only have the following
<notsi> auto lo
<notsi> iface lo inet loopback
<notsi> looking
<tiredbones> Ace2016_,  Place -> CD/DVD creator
<_VIM_> Why are the forums always down? :(
<rainofkayos> do ifconfig on the command line and tell me the interfaes u see
<tiredbones> Ace2016_-,  Place -> CD/DVD creator
<_VIM_> or extremely slow
<mikeshollen> Could anyone help me configure my Microphone?
<Ace2016_-> tiredbones: Alt+F2, run gnomebaker, right click on the list of files > show hidden files
<notsi> 1 . THANK YOU OMG THANK U SO MUCH I LOVE THIS PLACEEEEE!!!!!!!!! 2. we belive this link u gave us will help us thru rain !
<rainofkayos> np
<notsi> if i got u renight we need to replace:
<notsi> auto lo
<notsi> iface lo inet loopback
<notsi> with
<rainofkayos> no no no
<rainofkayos> do not replace auto lo
<rainofkayos> leave the loop back interface
<velko> !enter > notsi
<ubottu> notsi, please see my private message
<sep1318> \join #kubuntu-kde4
<notsi> so to placeauto eth0
<notsi> iface eth0 inet static
<notsi>         address 192.168.0.100
<notsi>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<notsi>         network 192.168.0.0
<FloodBot1> notsi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<notsi>         broadcast 192.168.0.255
<rainofkayos> notsi: use the paste bin
<rainofkayos> copy ur ifconfig -a output to a pastebin
<notsi> i dont know how?
<rainofkayos> ull see its easy go to that link
<notsi> sec sec whats a broad cast.. is that = dns?
<rainofkayos> no
<tiredbones> Ace2016_-,  thanks
<notsi> what is broad cast? and how do i add dns?
<Ace2016_-> np
<rainofkayos> if ur network were 10.0.0.0/8 ur broadcast is 10.255.255.255
<sep1318> \quit
<CarlFK> other than System/Admin/Hardware Testing (which no longer gives me much feedback) is there anything that will help me figure out what hardware in my box is/isn't supported?
<rainofkayos> if ur network is 192.168.0.0/24 rhen the broadcast is 192.168.0.255
<blaenkMB> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<blaenkMB> !ntfs-3G
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<squidly> any one have ideas how to help me trouble shoot a suspend/power off issue on my laptop
<_VIM_> Anyone else getting a 503 error on the forums?
<squidly> _VIM_: yep
<_VIM_> :/
<rainofkayos> acpi_listen ?
<_VIM_> I try google cache then, thanks squidly
<squidly> rainofkayos: ??
<squidly> _VIM_: it works now
<squidly> _VIM_: there was a proxy error
<_VIM_> ah
<notsi> umm ok rain thank u Very much for ur assistance but my freind who is at the host just gave up and started screaming (guess we just cant handle linux)
<rainofkayos> uh oh
<w525aa> hola chicos
<rainofkayos> its simple really..
<notsi> yea:( guess our beloved wizcraft wont be online tonight ..
<rainofkayos> were u connected to dhcp previously?
<notsi> Oh i am sure it is but we totaly lack any expiriance with linux so everything slows us down
<notsi> i assume so but i realyl dont know
<rainofkayos> well was it on the netwrok before?
<DragonLord-> How do I check if a port is used, and by which application?
<blizzle> notsi, Once you overcome the learning curve, Linux will help your workflow improve. Worth persevering with.
<rainofkayos> lsof -i :<port>
<notsi> yes yes it was but not a static one
<rainofkayos> @ DragonLord-
<rainofkayos> or u can use netstat -pane
<notsi> my hopes is that once my partnet will get here we wil lbe able to try again
<DragonLord-> okey, thanks
<rainofkayos> sure
<vikasap> Guys, I am on ubuntu 8.04 and I need to install the linux-backports-modules
<erUSUL> DragonLord-: sudo lsof -i :portnumber
<vikasap> How do I do it ?
<beargins> haha
<beargins> ok
<rainofkayos> well.. yea if ur not root already ;>
<notsi> i wrote it all down .. and i hope ti will help us ..
<erUSUL> !software | vikasap
<ubottu> vikasap: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<squidly> rainofkayos: what do you mean by acpi_listen?
<blaenkMB> hey guys in the 'automatically mount partitions' wiki page it says 'wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter' but that script is no longer there
<notsi> once again thank u and sorry for breaking aa few rules here:(
<rainofkayos> it's a command i believe it can monitor power states
<notsi> i will try and return with my freind and hopefulyl we can finish this :(
<notsi> thanks
<kebomix> how to change lan card mac address in ubutnu 8.10 ?
<spass> blaenkMB: read about fstab
<vikasap> erUSUL: I know how to install , but the backporting module is not available , so can you please tell me how do I find it
<rainofkayos> u would need to look into it's usage.. which is why i said "acpi_listen?"
<Awsoonn_> I have passwd file from computer A and would like to recreate the users on system B, how might I go about scripting such a thing?
<blaenkMB> spass: that script used to allow me to do things really fast/easily/automatically, I'd rather not screw around with fstab if I don't need to
<rainofkayos> rsync /etc/passwd in crontab
<squidly> rainofkayos: when I try it from the xfce logout option I get nothing
<kebomix> how to change lan card mac address in ubutnu 8.10 ?
<erUSUL> vikasap: well i found them pretty quickly http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-backport&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<rainofkayos> i dont use xfce alot but the command should work in the console
<squidly> rainofkayos: yea
<vikasap> Thanks erUSUL
<CarlFK> whats the thing that gives me a desktop cube or whatever that nifty UI candy is?
<rainofkayos> compiz
<squidly> CarlFK: compiz
<squidly> hmm
<rainofkayos> squidly: give me a second
<rainofkayos> im looking into that
<rainofkayos> google =>
<Awsoonn_> using a bash script, how can I break a line of text into three variables?
<spass> Awsoonn_: cut ?
<dixon208> how do i get kde 4.2.0 installed as a desktop on ubuntu 8.10
<dixon208> ?
<rainofkayos> expand the variables?
<rainofkayos> squidly: http://linux.die.net/man/8/acpi_listen
<Awsoonn_> spass: that is my first thought, but how can I make it read one line of text directly, or tell it to only parse a given line?
<DragonLord-> Why do I have to run a Java SocketServer (port 843) with sudo? I have changed owner with chown to my normal user account.
<CarlFK> squidly: how do I "combiz" :)  or whatever
<spass> Awsoonn_: try witch awk
<DragonLord-> I get "Port already in use" if I don't use sudo
<spass> Awsoonn_: echo file | awk '{<actions for each line}'
<nanotube> DragonLord-: i recall there being a restriction on opening any ports <= 1024 by non-root users
<mikeshollen> Can anyone help me setup my mic?
<Stefan100> lol
<Stefan100> How do I install git?
<Awsoonn_> spass: I'll see what I can do with awk, thanks
<nanotube> Stefan100: probably "sudo apt-get install git" ?
<DragonLord-> nanotube okey, that is probarly true, thanks
<nanotube> DragonLord-: try a higher port number and see if the problem still persists. if not, then that's it. :)
<Stefan100> no idea what you are talking about. I am a newbie.
<nanotube> Stefan100: then why do you want git? git is a source code version control system, and is decidedly not for newbies...
<kavity> Why isn't git good for noobies.
<Stefan100> I am a newbie to Ubuntu, not to git/source code/development
<erUSUL> kavity: ask in #git XD
<nanotube> Stefan100: ah i see. ok :)
<DragonLord-> nanotube yes, will try :)
<nanotube> Stefan100: well.. see here, then:
<rainofkayos> ports lower than 1024 are priveledged and need priv escalation
<nanotube> !apt | Stefan100
<ubottu> Stefan100: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<nanotube> !synaptic | Stefan100
<ubottu> Stefan100: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<dixon208> would i do sudo apt-get install kde 4.2.0 to get it?
<squidly> rainofkayos: thanks
<squidly> i'll look that over
<Stefan100> ...ok, synaptic
<CarlFK> neat: run combiz in an ssh shell, with X forwarding... amazing things happen.  reboot should fix it... brb
<nanotube> dixon208: kde 4.2 is not in the official ubuntu repos for 8.10, since it was released just recently.
<nanotube> dixon208: you may be able to find a third-party repository that hosts kde4.2 packages for ubuntu 8.10, though.
<dixon208> ah
<dixon208> where would i find those nanotube?
<erUSUL> !ppa | dixon208
<ubottu> dixon208: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<nanotube> dixon208: google around, i can't give you a specific link off the top of my head...
<nanotube> Stefan100: probably package "git-core" is what you're looking for. just search in synaptic for packagename == "git", and see what you have.
<dixon208> ok well thanks everyone who helped :) ^_^
<mikeshollen> Can anyone help me get my mic working?
<_2> i have an app that keeps crashing,  kolorpaint by name,  i have traced it to OOMK, so i ran a while loop to record the memory usage "http://pastebin.com/f494ef5aa".  does anyone have any interset in looking into this ?
<Stefan100> ok...synaptic had git
<_2> i'm wondering why the swapfile is not being used rather than OOMK killing the app ?
<jbuncher> _2 is your swap actually turned on?
<velko> mikeshollen, have you tried these instructions? worked like charm for me for a couple of machines. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<mikeshollen> velko: thank you, i will read the link
<_2> jbuncher did you look at the pastebin ?
<_2> jbuncher short answer is YES
<Oni> Hi
<erUSUL> _2: well the app should be fixed its mamleaks plugged...
<Oni> I have been a Linux user for about 5 years now
<Oni> Why do people use Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !ot | Oni
<ubottu> Oni: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jbuncher> _2:  .....clearly I did not, sorry.  Maybe you have a low swappiness value?
<_2> erUSUL i agree, and seeing that it's dapper LTS it should already bne stable.
<Oni> brb,  #ubuntu-offtopic
<_2> jbuncher good call. i'll check.
<erUSUL> !bugs | _2
<ubottu> _2: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<orci> hi all, my ubuntu host system gets hot and shutsdown when a virtualbox virtual system does heavy load job. How can I track why the system is getting hot?
<kjell> Suddeny my audio in stoped working. Could anyone think of a reason?
<kjell> Suddenly*
<Silenx> after an update?
<MoLoot> orci  Have you verified that your cooling fans and cpu fan is working properly?
<MoLoot> is=are
<kjell> Silenx: I did some kind of a codec update lately but i uninstalled it to check if it caused the problem.
<dayo_> an app that let's me convert .avi to .mpeg     any recommendations?
<jbuncher> _2 :  any luck?
<Silenx> try to reconfigure pulseaudio kjell
<_2> jbuncher not yet.
<kjell> Silenx: Will try a reboot. I be right back. Thanks for the help.
<_2> jbuncher swappiness is listed as  Priority  in /proc/swaps  correct ?
<uman_> Hi guys. My mobo got fried so i transferred my hdds to another pc. (my old pc had an nvidia gfx card with nvidia dfrivers, this new pc only has onboard graphics from ATI, with ati drivers now) Unfortunately this new box with ubuntu 8.10 does not receognize my usb cable modem.. it does not even show if i use the lsusb command. What could the problem be, are there any usb drivers i can uninstall/reinstall/install or go down to another kernel. Ps, other usb
<uman_> devices (mouse, flash drives, ipod) work fine.. Thanks. Im really lost here . Also, i get an error with the network interface eth2 which used to be my cablemodem, it says SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device when i click a network icon on the taskbar. thanks
<drash> dayo_: plenty of options, but http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/05/22/easily-convert-videos-with-winff-and-ffmpeg/ might be of interest
<kjell> Silenx: A good ol' restart did it.
<Silenx> :)
<jbuncher> _2 :  I'm not sure, actually.  I just remember there being a setting somewhere.  That seems like it could be it though.  *googles*
<Silenx> kjell, it rocks
<Archonian> can i install the ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64 version on an intel system ?
<jbuncher> _2 :  the info I found says that the swappiness is set in /etc/sysctl.conf, with "vm.swappiness = numberbetween0and100"
<raheem> Archonian, if your system is 64 bit, yes
<jbuncher> Archonian:  If it's a 64-bit processor like the Core 2's or Core i7's, then yes
<jbuncher> jbuncher:  not if it's an itanium processor though
<Archonian> ok, good... I'm using a 64-bit system, right now, I'm using 64 bit Vista and I want to install linux so I guess the ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64 is the one i want
<Silenx> Archonian, amd64 means all x86_64 processor based
<Archonian> i'm using intel core 2 duo 3 GHz E8400 processor
<Archonian> Silenx: OK, I was afraid it was only for AMD processors
<mac9416> Hey, ya'll! Where does apt-get/Synaptic cache downloaded debs?
<jbuncher> Archonian: that should do it then, the amd64 should work (can always just try a livecd and see if it does anyway!)
<Pici> mac9416: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Silenx> Archonian, i use debian-amd64 ( like ubuntu-amd64 ) on an intel core2duo
<Silenx> and it rox
<jbuncher> Are there any kernel devs in here that could help me troubleshoot intel wireless connectivity?  Connecting to WPA Enterprise SSID Hidden with 2.6.24-23 always fails, but with 2.6.24-22 it always succeeds.  Bugreport and syslogs for failed and successful connection attempts are at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317976 .  Thanks for your time!
<mac9416> Pici: How long will those files stay there?
<mac9416> Pici: Til reboot?
<Pici> mac9416: Until you `apt-get clean` them
<jbuncher> mac9416:  I think there's a cron job that cleans out ones that are older than 30 days or so, but you can run "apt-get clean" to manually remove them
<Archonian> how's ubuntu with drivers, is it good at automatically finding drivers for hardware, or it doesn't do that?
<mac9416> Pici, jbuncher: Okee-Dokee! Thanks!
<jacksonhyde> hey guys and gals - I got a doozy of a problem. Anyone got five minutes they could spare please?
<raheem> Archonian, it must pick everything, in most cases. but try the livecd and see it urself ;)
<_VIM_> Archonian: that is a very broad question
<uman1> Hi guys. My mobo got fried so i transferred my hdds to another pc. (my old pc had an nvidia gfx card with nvidia dfrivers, this new pc only has onboard graphics from ATI, with ati drivers now) Unfortunately this new box with ubuntu 8.10 does not receognize my usb cable modem.. it does not even show if i use the lsusb command. What could the problem be, are there any usb drivers i can uninstall/reinstall/install or go down to another kernel. Ps, other usb
<uman1> devices (mouse, flash drives, ipod) work fine.. Thanks. Im really lost here . Also, i get an error with the network interface eth2 which used to be my cablemodem, it says SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device when i click a network icon on the taskbar. thanks
<tuna-fish> how can I recover an ext3 filesystem that says  "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc,
<_VIM_> depending on hardware in question
<tuna-fish>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error" when trying to mount
<TuxSympathiser> my laptop keeps hard locking
<^hashbang^> Archonian: I have a core 2 duo 2.4Gz and I just installed 9.04 amd64 and things work well
<jbuncher> tuna-fish, with the drive unmounted, try running fsck.ext3 on the drive
<csunew> Where can I learn detailedly about configure my ubuntu
<raheem> csunew, help.ubuntu.com
<jacksonhyde> basically, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 on my girlfriends laptop (a dodgy old Sharp machine), but her enter key is broken so I can't select anything in the bios. Any ideas?
<jacksonhyde> My USB keyboard won't work.
<velko> tuna-fish, "sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/sdc" if you are sure that the whole drive (as opposed to single partition) is occupied by the file system. else you have to use "/dev/sdc1" instead
<TuxSympathiser> I need some help please
<ConstantineXVI> Does Evolution support SyncML, like what Google Sync uses now?
<letalis> jacksonhyde: man if the enter key is screwed that could be a problem
<jacksonhyde> tell me about it :/
<letalis> is it totally hosed or does it look repairable?
<jacksonhyde> It just doesn't work.
<drash> jacksonhyde: did you try tabbing around and hitting the spacebar to 'enter' yet ?
<tuna-fish> jbuncher, velko: The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem
<^hashbang^> jacksonhyde: might be time to look into a new keyboard for that laptop, or a new used laptop... or an acer one laptop
<jacksonhyde> It looks good from the top, but pressing gets nothing.
<jacksonhyde> yeah, tabbing and spacebar don't work.
<letalis> sounds liek the sensor in the key has died :/
<tuna-fish> jbuncher, velko: trying the alternate superblock doesn't seem to help
<jacksonhyde> If I had a PS2 keyboard I think it might work, I don't think the bios can read USB keyboards...
<letalis> short of rpelacing the keyboard in it theres probably nothing one could do to fix that.
<rainofkayos> depending on the type pf board u may be able to pop the cap on the enter key and clean the contacts...but preferably
<rainofkayos> u should replace the keyboard
<jacksonhyde> yeah, not many places selling keyboards for five year old laptops at 7:00pm unfortunately. :(
<jacksonhyde> and I want it noooowwww. :)
<velko> tuna-fish, if you have important data on this drive the first step should be to make a copy of it with dd and try to repair the copy
<rainofkayos> oops this is a lptop?
<jacksonhyde> yeah
<rainofkayos> srry
<jacksonhyde> np
<velko> tuna-fish, else you could lose all your data
<evoke> hello
<Archonian> hashbang: OK good to know
<jacksonhyde> I've tried plugging a USB laptop in, but it doesn't register.
<rainofkayos> needs to be shop repaired in this case if the key is truly shot
<jacksonhyde> I figured.
<rainofkayos> hmm check bios for that option..
<evoke> does anyone know what you can do on a ubuntu 8.04 server without being root
<rainofkayos> u may need to disable something to use a usb keyboard
<jacksonhyde> yeah, nothing in the bios, and I couldn't change any values even if I found it. :/
<letalis> the keyboard in a laptop can be replaced but its a lot harder to find them and you for certain got to go throught the manucaturer for it :/
<rainofkayos> grr.
<evoke> does seem much regarding installing software
<rainofkayos> yep it's a shop visit for sure
<jacksonhyde> it's got XP on it at the moment, I might try remapping the keys and then doing a clean install of XP>
<DIFH-iceroot> evoke: everything if the user can use sudo
<Archonian> i'm using Windows Vista on one harddrive, with one C: drive (Vista installation) and another E: (unallocated space)... do i want to keep the unallocated space unallocated when booting with the ubuntu cd?
<rainofkayos> maybe
<evoke> no sudo
<evoke> damn
<evoke> well not at the moment
<jacksonhyde> if you remap the enter key, will it change it in the bios or is it a process that has to boot up?
<jbuncher> evoke:  You have to be root (or have sudo'd to elevate your priviledges) in order to install/remove software.
<csunew> hello,my
<jacksonhyde> this is XP (sorry..dirty word I know).
<AJC_Z0> When inserting removable media (CD, DVD), a window pops up offering to use a list of applications. How do I add and app to that list?
<edmondscommerce> hi all
<edmondscommerce> anyone able to help me find the hosts file
<edmondscommerce> i knew where it was in hardy but its now gone..
<rainofkayos> the hosts file under /etc/
<letalis> well windows has uses, it makes a nice shiny coaster for my mountain dew to sit on.
<letalis> and man are they fancy.
<letalis> :D
<raheem> jacksonhyde, i wonder if u have an external keyboard around
<edmondscommerce> ah ok thanks
<kavity> Anyone able to help me get my onboard microphone to record?
<jacksonhyde> yeah, I got two USB ones, but no PS2 ones.
<drash> AJC_Z0: some of these options are configurable via nautilus > edit > preferences i believe
<jbuncher> Archonian, I don't think I understand the question.  Are you planning to install ot that space?
<rainofkayos> kavity: have you checked ur input levels?
<kavity> Yes.
<Archonian> jbuncher: on the E:, the unallocated space yes, I want to put ubuntu there
<jbuncher> letalis:  It's a good thing they're fancy too, imagine how ruined your table would get if that wasn't an "authentic" microsoft coaster!  They're really just protecting you.....
<Archonian> jbuncher: it's about 20GB
<rainofkayos> is the device recognized when plugging in and out of the port? (tail messages?)
<kavity> Though, it's telling me to check my input device, but everything in audacity is set correctly, as are the settings in alsamixer.
<raheem> to save the settings in bios, most bios use a short cut of f10, try urs supports it. if it does, then u can enable usb support in bios, save it by f10 .. not sure though
<rainofkayos> hmm
<letalis> yes
<letalis> praise the EULA
<letalis> LOL
<jbuncher> Archonian:  You'll also need space for a swap partition, so you might need to re-partition that part.  As for the livecd though, it will boot to the OS without having to modify your drives.
<jacksonhyde> well, I can install XP using the mouse, but it sure as hell at Ubuntu :(
<rainofkayos> i would check a setup manual in this case and just work my way through the steps again kavity
<raheem> jacksonhyde, to save the settings in bios, most bios use a short cut of f10, try urs supports it. if it does, then u can enable usb support in bios, save it by f10 .. not sure though
<rainofkayos> yep raheem
<kavity> Yeah, I'll figure it out eventually.
<jacksonhyde> yeah, tried that. problem is my bios uses the enter key to toggle settings.
<rainofkayos> lol
<rainofkayos> thats horrible
<Archonian> jbuncher: but the ubuntu install cd can repartition this space for me, and create the swap partition? how big should that swap partition be?
<AJC_Z0> drash: Thank you. Looking in the "Media" tab I see a drop down for the (common) media types, but no way to add to the (empty) lists of apps
<jacksonhyde> yup
<skeebo> Would anyone know of a good website to see reviews of mmorpgs for linux? Or at least a list of decent mmos?
<^hashbang^> jacksonhyde: spacebar won't work for changing settings?
<jacksonhyde> nope
<Ego86> hi all! i have an ati radeon hd 3800 graphic card, and when i start the ubuntu 8.10 liveCD it shows me a white screen after X is loaded. also this happened when i tried to install the debian lenny. in xorg.conf i founded nothing in Section "Device", only one row... can anyone help me?
<^hashbang^> hm
<raheem> jacksonhyde, try pagedown/pageup keys ..
<jacksonhyde> yeah, they just scroll through the options.
<jbuncher> Archonian:  Yes, the livecd has a partitioner that can be used to do that.  How much ram do you have?
<jacksonhyde> I've tried every key on there. Nada.
<rainofkayos> how about tabbing out?
<jacksonhyde> tabs between the er..tabs of the bios screen
<Archonian> jbuncher: 8 GB
<rainofkayos> hmm
<rainofkayos> what vendor laptop?
<jbuncher> Archonian:  Yikes.  8GB of RAM, and only 20GB for installing linux?
<jacksonhyde> I wanted to sort her laptop out but also use it as a Ruby on Rails dev environment, I guess I'll just have to do it in XP now...
<orci> MoLoot, how can I do that. It is a thinkpad laptop with one fan. It did not shutdown in any other case until now
<blutrille> have questions about making an iso using 8.10
<Archonian> jbuncher: well, I have a 500 GB harddrive, so I can get additional space from there if needed
<Archonian> how much do you recommend
<drash> AJC_Z0: personally using xubuntu, hence i'm not sure on how to proceed .. there's gnome-volume-manager though, that might already be installed on your system ..
<ConstantineXVI> Can Evolution sync via SyncML?
<jacksonhyde> gah...I can't even install XP!
<kavity> You can a stable linux install on less than 600MB's, 20GB should be more than enough.
<jacksonhyde> It asks you to press the enter key to install XP.
<kavity> install a good*
<kavity> have a good. :/
<uman1> Hi guys. My mobo got fried so i transferred my hdds to another pc. (my old pc had an nvidia gfx card with nvidia dfrivers, this new pc only has onboard graphics from ATI, with ati drivers now) Unfortunately this new box with ubuntu 8.10 does not receognize my usb cable modem.. it does not even show if i use the lsusb command. What could the problem be, are there any usb drivers i can uninstall/reinstall/install or go down to another kernel. Ps, other usb
<uman1> devices (mouse, flash drives, ipod) work fine.. Thanks. Im really lost here . Also, i get an error with the network interface eth2 which used to be my cablemodem, it says SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device when i click a network icon on the taskbar. thanks
<blutrille> anyone with experience creating iso in terminal?
<^hashbang^> blutrille: mkisofs -r -o file.iso /location_of_folder/
<_2> ok swap is not working.
<jbuncher> Archonian:  I usually go with ~1GB over the RAM I have.  The reason is that if you want to hibernate (so computer is using zero power), the swap space is where the OS dumps all of your RAM.  So, if you're using all 8GB of ram and you want to hibernate, then you need 8GB free in your swap.  If you don't intend to hibernate (if it's a desktop and you just power off), you could probably get by with very little swap (512MB) due to the huge am
<jbuncher> ount of ram you have.
<rainofkayos> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024
<ali1234> kavity: anybody who needs to ask the question is not going to be happy with a distro that fits in 600MB
<raheem> Archonian, my default ubuntu installation took 2.7 gbs and right now it is taking 4.2 gbs
<skeebo> Hello, I have a Windows XP vm running under vmware, with vmware tools installed. And I came up with the idea to use it to sync my ipod touch 2g (since there is no jailbreak) does anyone know if this is a good idea? or if I could run into problems doing it this way?
<jacksonhyde> skeebo: shouldn't be a problem.
<rainofkayos> no no problems... maybe latency
<ali1234> 20GB / is reasonable though, if you have /home somewhere else
<jacksonhyde> Might take longer to transfer the files, but apart from that it's party time.,
<jbuncher> skeebo: USB devices under vmware can be iffy in my experience.
<rainofkayos> and the vm will have control of the USB port for the duration of the sync
<Ego86> have anyone a good idea what can i do with my ati radeon hd 3800? ubuntu 8.10 liveCD not works, debian lenny also not. in my every tries, the X server didn't started correctly, and the screen was white
<raheem> skeebo, shouldn't be a problem.
<^hashbang^> !ait |ego86
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ait
<^hashbang^> !ati |ego86
<ubottu> ego86: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<skeebo> jbuncher: yes i noticed that raheem, thank you jacksonhyde thank you too
<rob1336> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<kavity> Hrm/
<jacksonhyde> uhoh...I think I just screwed the pooch.
<^hashbang^> lol
<^hashbang^> sorry, that was just funny
<jacksonhyde> now the laptop is stuck in an install loop.
<jacksonhyde> even without the OS cd in there.
<_VIM_> hit and run bot abuser :D
<csunew> where to download  a drive for Nvidia GeForce  9500Gt and 2.6.24 kernel ubuntu
<^hashbang^> power the unit off
<jacksonhyde> yup
<^hashbang^> !nvidia | csunew
<ubottu> csunew: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jacksonhyde> it asks me which OS to start...and I can't select it because of my frickin' broken enter key.
<^hashbang^> doh!
<^hashbang^> yea I think you just need to can that laptop bro
<Archonian> jbuncher: gotcha... but I can access the partition that has Vista installed on it, in ubuntu can't I? I'm thinking I can use the remaining data on the C:, even stuff I use for ubuntu, or is this not a good idea?
<jacksonhyde> !!
<jacksonhyde> the enter key started working!
<^hashbang^> ?!
<Archonian> raheem: that's what i was expecting, about 4 GB, good to know, thanks
<jacksonhyde> I just hammered it with my fist, something clicked and it worked!
<^hashbang^> lol
<^hashbang^> is this a dell laptop?
<^hashbang^> lol
<raheem> Archonian, welcome :)
<jacksonhyde> the fred flintstone method of it support
<rainofkayos> haha
<skeebo> jacksonhyde: fonzi style ehh? that works for me all the time heh
<jacksonhyde> nah, it's a 5 year old sharp.
<^hashbang^> oh
<jacksonhyde> haha..fonzi.
<^hashbang^> lol ok
<ali1234> crumbs in keyboard
<jacksonhyde> "ayyy..."
<jbuncher> Archonian:  Ubuntu should be able to read and write to the ntfs file system with Vista, so you can store your documents there if you want, yes.  I don't know if I'd "recommend" it though.
<jacksonhyde> more like weed in the keyboard...I could roll a fatty with all this detritus.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_2> who here knows something about swap  and kernel memory usage/allocation  ???
<jacksonhyde> sweet...now it's ubuntu time.
<jbuncher> Archonian:  Though I'm usually more of a "better safe than sorry" user anyway, so I prefer to keep the vista/ubuntu filesystems completely separate.
<_2> i have an OOMK issue with plenty of swap space avalable...  http://pastebin.com/f759f37c3
<kavity> It's only easy to mount the ntfs system.
<jacksonhyde> thanks for all your help guys - I got one more question actually..
<^hashbang^> shoot!
<kavity> BANG!
<isase> ARRRG
<^hashbang^> ouch!
<sheena1> without understanding what i was doing, i restart my X server (ctrl, alt, backspace), and it appears to have disabled some of my graphics.. or something.. help???\
<jacksonhyde> Does anyone have any experience of using a D-LINK DWL-G650 wifi card with the Madwifi drivers and 8.10?
<kavity> jacksonhyde: I use the madwifi driver, but I don't have that card.
<jacksonhyde> On the madwifi site it says it runs on 7.10 (downloading as we speak...), but I'd love to use Ibex.
<Archonian> jbuncher: alright, I understand what you're saying...
<jagggy> Hello all, I constantly get this error when installing anything with ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/d4d8c3d72 anyone has an idea off how to fix it?
<kavity> jacksonhyde: The reason I stopped using ubuntu to go to another distro was because ibex wouldn't use my atheros(runs on madwifi) card, and I got annoyed, but this install it works fine, same laptop(just a few months later)
<jacksonhyde> weird...
<jacksonhyde> I dunno how much gyp I get from my missus if I installed Linux on her laptop though...
<jacksonhyde> she gets annoyed when I tell her to boot up Firefox on my mac. :)
<kavity> jacksonhyde: You could install a virtual PC thing on windows, if you just want to try it out.
<jacksonhyde> She says "Where's the internet?" (looking for a small ugly blue 'e' icon...
<ali1234> madwifi is depreciated, there's a newer atheros driver which is "more open" or something so everyone works on that now
<kavity> Also, you could change your icons for her. :)
<vigo> sheena1: Any replies yet?
<quentusrex> What's the maximum length of a linux password?
<jacksonhyde> ali: yeah? got a link?
<jacksonhyde> kavity: heh..genius!
<uman1> Hi guys. My mobo got fried so i transferred my hdds to another pc. (my old pc had an nvidia gfx card with nvidia dfrivers, this new pc only has onboard graphics from ATI, with ati drivers now) Unfortunately this new box with ubuntu 8.10 does not receognize my usb cable modem.. it does not even show if i use the lsusb command. What could the problem be, are there any usb drivers i can uninstall/reinstall/install or go down to another kernel. Ps, other usb
<raheem> jacksonhyde, change the icon then :P
<uman1> devices (mouse, flash drives, ipod) work fine.. Thanks. Im really lost here . Also, i get an error with the network interface eth2 which used to be my cablemodem, it says SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device when i click a network icon on the taskbar. thanks
<sheena1> vigo, nope, but I've figured out that I don't think it disabled anything, maybe just changed my colour settings?
<Ego86> ^hashbang^, i saw throug that link what you gave, but i don't find any instructions, what can i do when liveCD not works
<^hashbang^> quentusrex: when your fingers get tired of typing =)
<letalis> quentusrex: you mean just a basic login password?
<quentusrex> letalis: yes.
<Ego86> how can i install from liveCD if it don't starts
<Ego86> ?
<jagggy> Hello all, I constantly get this error when installing anything with ubuntu's apt-get function: http://pastebin.com/d4d8c3d72 anyone has an idea off how to fix it?
<ali1234> it's still the same site (madwifi) it might still be called madwifi... but just beware that there is a "new" and an "old" driver... you probably want the new one
<vigo> sheena1: Yes, you could reboot and restore it, that is a fast workaround
<^hashbang^> Ego86: it's very likely that the drivers won't work with the live cd because the card is newer the the livecd kernel being used.
<sheena1> vigo, i mostly would just like to know what exactly i did, cause it did fix the issue (little black dashes on my screen), but it also changed my colours
<sheena1> vigo, so a reboot will bring my orange back? it's all blue now..
<_2> jacksonhyde you mean that ugly blue meant internet ?  i thought it meant error     </pfft>
<_2> ugly blue E
<vigo> sheena1: Reboot and look at the options, one is Restore.
<letalis> quentusrex: well i know mine has over 20 characters in it with spaces.
<sheena1> vigo, i don't think i've ever seen that option, where exactly do i look?
<blutrille> ^hashbang^: I have been using the LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch - Commuinty Ubuntu Documentation, the command line it gives to create the iso is considerably longer and does not work
<jacksonhyde> _2 yeah...Internet Exploder is the bane of my existence.
<letalis> though if you install ubuntu via wubi install you cant have spaces in the password at all.
<omar_> kan i find  n spanish ubuntu's channel  please?
<jacksonhyde> Try programming AJAX apps that need to work with IE5.5
<Ego86> ^hashbang^, then how can i install it?
<jacksonhyde> It's like wading through treacle.
<vigo> sheena1: I will look up that problem now,,please hold
<sheena1> vigo, but if it only changed my colour/theme stuff, i can just get used to it or fix it manually. that's no problem. I just want to make sure i didn't screw up everything!
<nightrid3r> !es | omar_
<ubottu> omar_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<omar_> kan i find  n spanish ubuntu's channel  please?
<^hashbang^> blutrille: what type of ISO are you trying to make? a copy of a DVD/CD? or your own custom ISO?
<Ego86> have any non-graphic installer in newest ubuntu liveCD?
<blutrille> ^hashbang^:custom live iso
<^hashbang^> Ego86: hmm, good question, never needed it so I don't know.
<omar_> o muchisimas gracias ubottu
<jagggy> Hello all, I constantly get this error when installing anything with ubuntu's apt-get function: http://pastebin.com/d4d8c3d72 anyone has an idea off how to fix it?
<_2> OOMK is killing my app http://pastebin.com/f759f37c3
<^hashbang^> blutrille: so your custom live cd stuff is in a folder? then using mkisofs is your best best
<^hashbang^> blutrille: bet*
<ali1234> _2: what app? one you wrote?
<_2> ali1234 kolorpaint
<blutrille> ^hashbang^: yeah thats what ive been using im not sure what part of the command line in the doc is wrong though
<Ego86> okay, i'm gonna try something
<Ego86> bye
<ali1234> _2: at what point does it crash then?
<vigo> sheena1: No, you did not really mess anything up.
<^hashbang^> blutrille: blutrille: did you try: mkisofs -r -o your.iso /your_dir/
<_2> ali1234 opening a second .png
<blutrille> ^hashbang^:i have completed all previous steps in the doc i am only waiting to find out why the command line for making the final iso is not working
<Archonian> jbuncher: thanks a lot for your help
<_2> ali1234 or some times at closing the second one.
<^hashbang^> blutrille: did you try: mkisofs -r -o your.iso /your_dir/
<sheena1> vigo, thanks. i gotta run, but i'll try and figure out the restore thing later. thanks again.. I was shocked when it came back all blue.. i won't do things that i don't understand anymore!
<ali1234> _2: what makes you think it is the OOMK?
<_2> ali1234 cause that's what the message is in the console at the time  :)
<Archonian> jbuncher: i'll try and install it in a moment
<letalis> quentusrex: accordingingo th linuxforums.com, the max length on passwords is determined by the encryption scheme used.
<blutrille> ^hashbang^:in the doc is listed a much longer version of that yes, i am not sure if the long version is ness?
<quentusrex> letalis: so what is the ubuntu default encryption scheme?
<mgolisch> _2: dont make it useup all memmory?
<letalis> longer ones you need to use DES or blowfish encryption
<ali1234> _2: uh hu... and how big is the png file?
<_2> ali1234 umm 104m
<^hashbang^> blutrille: try the shorter version. unless ofcourse you will need this cd to boot (which if it's a live cd I would think so).
<jagggy> Hello all, I constantly get this error when installing anything with ubuntu's apt-get function: http://pastebin.com/d4d8c3d72 anyone has an idea off how to fix it??
<ali1234> _2: what dimensions?
<letalis> i know that mine is almost 20 chars in length so id say ubuntu by default uses blowfish or des
<_2> mgolisch i'm not.  it has lots of swap free.
<_2> ali1234 idk
<blutrille> ^hashbang^:yes this cd does need to boot
<ali1234> _2: well png is compressed... uncompressed in memory it could easily be 2GB +
<_2> ali1234 http://pastebin.com/f759f37c3
<_2> ali1234 it's not.  they are all the same size.
<ldlework> Hi, I have a dell studio 15 with the broadcom wireless adapter. The networking works just great except that every few seconds ago I will massive lag spikes and then it will return to normal. There are no processes to be seen with Top that are causing this so I'm really confused. I know that Vista had a problem where the adapter would constantly try to queue all the networks in the area and that would cause a similar problem.
<ali1234> _2: so what size is it?
<Xenocide21> ur all fired.
<^hashbang^> blutrille: did you try this.  http://pastebin.com/d379a667
<_2> ali1234 and are you sure that png is conpressed.  jpg is but i thought bmp and png were non-compressed
<_2> ali1234 104m
<ali1234> _2: both bmp and png are compressed
<jagggy> Another problem then... Anyone knows why banshee won't load my ipod? I mean, it sees it, but it keeps saying "loading IPOD"
<_2> ali1234 ;/
<mandrig> jagggy: Have you tried Rhythmbox?
<jbuncher> Archonian:  No problem, good luck!
<ldlework> Is anyone familiar with networking in Ubuntu?
<mandrig> jagggy: Rhythmbox loads devices fairly well...
<jagggy> mandrig, it says the music is on my ipod, but when I check my ipod, it hasn't gotten any songs (that's rhytmebox)
<mgolisch> it probably tries to allocate so much memory that the kernel couldnt statisfy that in time, thus calling the oomk routine or something
<cousteau> just found an option on Synaptic to make a list of installed packages, but is it possible to "markauto" those that have been automatically installed?
<drash> jagggy: have you tried opening the file in question in your favorite editor (you'll need sudo privs to make changes) and checking the format ? Looks like a simple syntax error you should be able to fix
<bdubnc> Hey everyone, I am having difficulties on a howto on howtoforge concerning high availability using Ubuntu 8.04.  I have followed this article:  http://www.howtoforge.net/set-up-a-loadbalanced-ha-apache-cluster-ubuntu8.04.  The problem comes when I attempt to add 443 to the mix to forward traffic.  The problem is that when I do a ipvsadm -L -n on the load balancers it shows what the howto says except for 443, it is falling back to 127.0.0.1.  Also, there is
<bdubnc> no weight for both servers, just one on port 80, this needs to be on both servers.  If there is a better howto, let me know.  thanks!
<^hashbang^> blutrille: and after that last step you do: http://pastebin.com/d599acc6b
<FloodBot1> bdubnc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<canhnm> Anybody have ATI HD Radeon 3200 ?
<ali1234> _2: a 104mb png file is would be huge
<DasEi> ﻿ubottu: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod,  jagggy
<vigo> sheena1: I fiuond a forum page that has a load of data on Video issues,,,http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683,,but I think is a simpler than that,,,let me look some more.
<jacksonhyde> canhnm: I got a X1600 running on a ubuntu virtual machine on my mac?
<canhnm> I can't install driver for ATI HD Radeon 3200 in ubuntu 8.10 64 bit, anybody help me, please???
<_2> ali1234 yeah it would be about the same size as a 4m jpg file.
<mgolisch> _2: probaly the programm still access the data for the first png thus its not swapped out, or you set some strange swapiness value or something and thats why it doesnt swap
<ali1234> _2: without compression it would be about 5000x5000
<vigo> sheena1: That page says all down it, Please Reboot, so I am guessing that is the solution.
<_2> mgolisch http://pastebin.com/f759f37c3 <<< tested swappiness == -1 32000 1
<canhnm> I can't install driver for ATI HD Radeon 3200 in ubuntu 8.10 64 bit, anybody help me, please???
<_2> ali1234 so. what's your point ?
<DasEi> canhnm: prop. drivers from ati are hard with that, try vesa or free radeon driver , xorg7.4. is the issue there
<ali1234> _2: when you load a 100mb png into an image editor it will be significantly larger in memory than on disk due to being compressed
<|newbie|> i have a problem on disk recognition
<FD_F> clear
<_2> ali1234 http://pastebin.com/f759f37c3 <<<
<ali1234> _2: and of course both the compressed and uncompressed versions may be stored in memory at the same time
<|newbie|> ubuntu was installed as /dev/sda3
<_2> ali1234 and ?
<|newbie|> but my disk is IDE
<mgolisch> _2: i still think its a problem of allocation that much space at once, the kernel probably cant statisfy that and thats why the oomk routine is called, get more ram srsly
<ldlework> Hi, I have a dell studio 15 with the broadcom wireless adapter. The networking works just great except that every few seconds ago I will massive lag spikes and then it will return to normal. There are no processes to be seen with Top that are causing this so I'm really confused. I know that Vista had a problem where the adapter would constantly try to queue all the networks in the area and that would cause a similar problem.
<|newbie|> and should be /dev/hda3
<blutrille> ^hashbang^:  sudo mkisofs -r -V "$IMAGE_NAME" -cache-inodes -J -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -o ../ubuntu-remix.iso
<canhnm> DasEi: You mean that I have to uninstall all graphic driver ,etc. fglrx. and install vesa ?
<ali1234> _2: and so your image editor may be attempting to allocate more than 1.5GB of memory in the time between the last two lines of your log
<_2> mgolisch nope.  did this many times.  something is malconfigured or broken,  it's not using swap correctly.
<^hashbang^> blutrille: and that's not working?
<jacksonhyde> hey guys - whats the best file system for Windows XP?
<DasEi> canhnm: fglry should work, no I mean the propitary drives from ati_homepage for linux
<isase> jackson: ntfs
<jacksonhyde> cheers!
<DasEi> canhnm: fglrx*^
<FD_F> hello i have in alsamixer  on view all only master & capture how i can extend it?, thanks
<_2> ali1234 nope.   i can load the first one in less than 400m so the second should fit in less than 1g   theory fails.
<canhnm> DasEi: With fglrx my resolution it's good but when I view video it's not good
<jagggy> I love you guys, my ipod works, thnx!
<_2> ali1234 it's just not using the swap space correctly.
<canhnm> The images not smooth
<DasEi> canhnm: did you change your xorg.conf ?
<blutrille> ^hashbang^: im sure its alot more that im not understanding the line than it is that the line doesnt work
<mgolisch> FD_F: select the real alsa device
<canhnm> yes, I did.
<DasEi> nice,  jagggy
<ali1234> _2: by that argument you should be able to load the second image without using swap at all since you have around 400mb ram free too
<ali1234> _2: so you may as well say it's not using ram correctly either
<canhnm> DasEi: I changed fglrx in section in xorg.conf
<FD_F> mgolisch: where ?
<_2> ali1234 wrong.
<DasEi> canhnm: could you paste it ?
<blutrille> ^hashbang^: the "$IMAGE_NAME" is a wild card that i can name anything i want i suppose?
<_2> ali1234 350m + 350m != 350m   learn to add...
<stefg> |newbie|: don't worry. ubuntu uses libata, that means that alle disks are handled as scsi drives (sda). Everything goes as planned
<FD_F> mgolisch: when i push tab i only move between the views
<ali1234> _2: right before it crashes: Memory Used/Total Percent: 28/502 MB (5.5%)
<ali1234> _2: 502-28 > 400mb
<vigo> Were there a bunch of updates today?
<|newbie|> stefg: but don't start
<|newbie|> stefg: kernel panic cause that
<mgolisch> FD_F: use alsamixer -c 0, otherwise it will only show that pulseaudio redirect virtual device
<stefg> |newbie|: what happens?
<_2> ali1234 the 20m used is after it crashed.
<canhnm> DasEi : Section "Device"
<canhnm> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<canhnm> 	Driver	"fglrx"
<canhnm> EndSection
<FloodBot1> canhnm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FD_F> mgolisch: thanks :) l
<ldlework> Hi, I have a dell studio 15 with the broadcom wireless adapter. The networking works just great except that every few seconds ago I will massive lag spikes and then it will return to normal. There are no processes to be seen with Top that are causing this so I'm really confused. I know that Vista had a problem where the adapter would constantly try to queue all the networks in the area and that would cause a similar problem.
<stefg> |newbie|: boot to reovery mode and watch what the last message is before the kernel panics
<|newbie|> stefg: ok
<_2> ali1234 the ***crashed! indicator is just marking that it had already crashed and i ended the loop
<TopKatz> hello
<TopKatz> I just installed apache, however Im unclear on how to give myself permissions for the /var/www folder
<canhnm> DasEi : http://paste.ubuntu.com/116170/ here it's my xorg.conf
<TopKatz> right now my user cant do anything in there
<kavity> .htaccess files.
<kavity> I believe.
<TopKatz> me?
<blutrille>  ^hashbang^: the "$IMAGE_NAME" is a wild card that i can name anything i want i suppose?
<kavity> Yeah.
<TopKatz> no
<TopKatz> its a permissions thing
<TopKatz> like its set to root
<oCean_> TopKatz: what do you mean? You want to move/copy files into the /var/www ?
<TopKatz> and I need to get into a group that owns it
<isase> TopKatz: you have to change the permissions as root, use sudo chown
<TopKatz> yes
<Slart> TopKatz: I don't think you're supposed to do your webstuff there.. iirc you're supposed to create a new configuration with a new folder or something.. have you read the apache docs?
<TopKatz> use svn
<mgolisch> TopKatz: its owned by www-data usualy on debian systems
<TopKatz> all that
<FloodBot1> TopKatz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^hashbang^> bluetrille: yes... you would place say mycd.iso as the name for $IMAGE_NAME
<isase> chown to www-data, then change the permissions accordingly
<ali1234> _2: and what happens if you try to open the second image first?
<canhnm> DasEi : http://paste.ubuntu.com/116170/ here it's my xorg.conf
<TopKatz> mgolisch - so how do I get into that group?
<^hashbang^> bluetrille: "$THINGS_LIKE_THIS" are often just a place older or example
<_2> ali1234 i have several images (scaned from printer) which image and what order doesn't matter.
<_2> ali1234 same results for all of them.
<canhnm> DasEi : Everytime when I try to use ati driver, after install and reboot the monitor is black
<oCean_> TopKatz: moving and copying files into /var/www use "sudo"
<Aggrav8d> hi, #ubuntu.  Where would I go to ask for help in de-zombifying my XP machine?
<Slart> Aggrav8d: ##windows perhaps
<Slart> !windows | Aggrav8d
<canhnm> DasEi : The same problem with EnvyNG
<^hashbang^> canham: try adding this: export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 to ~/.gnomerc fixed my issue =)
<Aggrav8d> Slart - thanks.
<ubottu> Aggrav8d: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<TopKatz> oCean_ that wont help when using svn
<TopKatz> my user should be in the group that owns the folder
<oCean_> TopKatz: if that is what you want, use usermod command:
<_2> ali1234 anyway i'll use debian to do this, ubuntu is too much trouble right now.   thanks for the feedback.
<mandrig> why does the windows channel have 2 #'s in the name...?
<blutrille> ^hashbang^:ok i will try this ... i appologies for being a noob ;) ... im hoping that this is not alwasy the case
<ali1234> _2: what's the exact error message from kolorpaint?
<oCean_> TopKatz: to change primary group use "usermod -g" , to add user to other groups use "usermod -G"
<DasEi> canhnm: envyng tries to install prop.driver, that won't work, also your monitor section looks a little scary to me; sure the bus identifier of pci for the card is right ? did you install xorg-driver-fglrx  ?
<_2> mandrig two hash marks indicate a non-official channel.
<^hashbang^> bletrille: no don't be sorry. your just going threw the process of learning =) we all have to =)
<mandrig> _2: got it, thanks
<_2> ali1234 no error message at all. just closes the window
<canhnm> DesEi : yes, I installed xorg-driver-fglrx
<_2> mandrig for more info visit http://www.freenode.org
<_2> or is it dot net ?
<ali1234> _2: so there's an error on dmesg?
<vjr> hi. is everyone equally befuddled by the firefox problem in ubuntu?
<vjr> ubuntu intepid i mean
<^hashbang^> vjr: what problem?
<Oni> What can I do on Ubuntu that I can't do on OpenSolaris?
<canhnm> DasEi : My video card in intergrated with mobo
<^hashbang^> vjr: what problem?
<_2> ali1234 no error message   except in the console if i happen to have a non xorg tty in focus
<stefg> Oni: watch TV ... have commodity hardware running...
<vjr> ^hashbang^: lockups fading in and out. Flash seems to be involved.
<^hashbang^> Oni: hmm, what do you mean?
<devil> hello
<Oni> They are programs, not the distro itself
<mgolisch> no they are drivers in the kernel
<^hashbang^> vjr: hmm, not sure man.. I don't have any of those issus... srry
<mgolisch> which osol lacks
<stefg> !pm > |newbie|
<ubottu> |newbie|, please see my private message
<mgolisch> it has quite lame hardware support compared to linux
<devil> hey guys i'm having problems installing seamonkey
<devil> :(
<|newbie|> stefg: ok
<mgolisch> but on the other hand osol has zfs, so its quite awesome in my opinion
<mgolisch> :)
<vjr> I'm on 64 bit but I understand 32 bit has problems as well. Kubuntu seems better behaved.
<stefg> |newbie|: so wjat hardware do you have ?
<|newbie|> IDE
<canhnm> DasEi : When I type fglrxinfo the error message is http://paste.ubuntu.com/116173/
<|newbie|> |newbie|: IDE and SATA
<^hashbang^> vjr: I've been using both 32bit and 64bit 8.04, 8.10, and now 9.04 and I don't have issues with firefox or flash...
<DasEi> canhnm: I used a 9600 once and now find two different infos about 9200; on saying fglry does work, other say not; maybe try vesa, too : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI,   or think of 8.04, it's less hasasle with that
<|newbie|> stefg: but Ubuntu is on IDE
<|newbie|> stefg: and Debian too
<stefg> |newbie|: are you on Live CD right now?
<|newbie|> stefg: No
<|newbie|> stefg: Gentoo
<vjr> ^hashbang^: using Kubuntu?
<^hashbang^> vjr: using ubuntu.. 64 and 32bit
<cratel> how do I find which dev library has a specific file? Right now I'm looking for curl.h
<|newbie|> stefg: i am trying to install linux-image via chroot
<vjr> frustrating problem. Been living with it for months..
<devil> /home/devil/Desktop/seamonkey-installer/seamonkey-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<devil> can someone ehlep me with this
<vjr> ^hashbang^: using pulseaudio?
<devil> i cant install seamonkey
<devil> :(
<^hashbang^> vjr: naw, I don't use pulseaudio...
<stefg> |newbie|: seems that you have a complex disk setup. you should rather try a standard desktop install from CD
<canhnm> DasEi : With U 8.04 my resolution is still 800x600
<_moro_bana_> how do i see if my wifi card is working?
<^hashbang^> devil: explain a bit more please.
<vjr> hmmm. I'm going to try taking it out. I like playing with it though.
<|newbie|> stefg: i have installed....but kernel step failed
<vjr> later!
<^hashbang^> vjr: lol ok
<^hashbang^> devil: that's doesn't explain anything... like what happens when you try to install it
<stefg> |newbie|: probably the initrd doesn't contain the right modules, so it can't find the root fs
<^hashbang^> devil: are you installing from source or from apt-get?
<DasEi> canhnm:the prop. driver installs easily, for the monitor-section you can use display-config-gtk
<|newbie|> stefg: man...Debian works fine on that disk
<^hashbang^> devil: try doing sudo apt-get install seamonkey
<devil> okie
<canhnm> DasEi : Yes, but I want more performance because when I view video the image is not smooth
<stefg> |newbie|: that still doesn't mean that you have a ubuntu initrd with all the right modules... there is some differences betwenn Debian and Ubuntu, especially in the startup procedure
<stefg> !install | |newbie|
<ubottu> |newbie|: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<canhnm> DasEi : when I type "lspci -nn | grep VGA" in terminal, the result is "01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3200 Graphics [1002:9610]"
<DasEi> canhnm:so thats right, is it 32 or 64 bit ibex ?
<canhnm> DasEi: It's 64 bit, sure.
<starfruit> is 2.5" sata connector the same as the 5 inch? desktop/laptop
<mandrig> anyone using 9.04 yet?
<stefg> |newbie|: and with a quite old bios you might run into the problem that kernel or initrd are out of range for grub (beyond 137GB limit)
<jeancalvin> is ubuntuforums down?
<devil> wtf is rpm??
<jeancalvin>  I need to be able to track when a website adds a phrase onto one of its pages, the home page. The thing is, the phrase (e.g. Hello World) is already on the page. So I need to be able to receive an alert when an ADDITIONAL copy of the phrase is added to the page. How can I do this?
<_VIM_> they were down for me earlier as well jeancalvin
<stefg> ... no scratch that... you have Sata on the machine... doesn't apply , |newbie|
<mandrig> devil: rpm is a type of installable package, like .deb
<linduxed> ive got a remote computer that i ssh-tunnel into. ive got to check if the drives work with IDE or SATA cable, is checking that possible?
<fozzy_the_bear> Anyone got a sec to help me with DVD playback?  I think I've got all the bits I need from medibuntu, but when I try to play a DVD (with VLC or totem-xine) the window just closes immediately with no error message.
<_VIM_> I just use google cache for the forums, since they're always down/extremely slow for me
<|newbie|> stefg: my probleam is justa disk recognition
<devil> is it better than source or bin
<fozzy_the_bear> This is with Ibex.
<DasEi> canhnm:just checked ati HP, its saying no supportz below radeon 9500
<stefg> |newbie|: what does sudo fdisk -l give you? (use pastebin, see /topic)
<mandrig> devil, source is generally 'better' as .rpm isn't native to ubuntu. If you can get a .deb though, as they install really easily.
<canhnm> DasEi : In "System-Administrator-Hardware drivers" there is "ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics drivers. But if I try to enable it and reboot after the monitor it's blank with black color
<^hashbang^> linduxed: how old is this system?
<devil> yeah .deb is simple....but binaries are complicated for me
<canhnm> DasEi : You meant that my graphic card is not supported ?
<devil> primarily cuz im new to linux
<drash> fozzy_the_bear: try starting vlc and totem-xine from terminal, that should give you a look at errors ..
<mandrig> devil: then stick to .deb installation files.
<fozzy_the_bear> drash:  thanks.  Will try that.
<gibson> I believe deluge is causing my wireless to cease working after some time, I have to disable/enable my wireless adapter to get connected again, any advice?
<linduxed> ^hashbang^: old as **** would be an adequate description
<devil> they arent easily available
<devil> :(
<csunew> happy TUE FEB the10
<^hashbang^> linduxed: lol ok then I would bank money that it's an IDE drive
<linduxed> ^hashbang^: so i kinda answered my own question
<^hashbang^> linduxed: lol yeah!
<mandrig> devil: what programs are you trying to install?
<stefg> |newbie|: that's for gentoo...
<^hashbang^> linduxed: =)
<DasEi> canhnm: .. by the propitary ati-installer, right
<devil> bison
<canhnm> DasEi : You meant that my graphic card is not supported ?
<devil> flex
<mikebot> Does anyone know why the audio in ubuntu FREQUENTLY stops working and forces me to restart? I think it occurs after the screensaver comes on, but I'm not completely sure..
<devil> dns sniffer
<|newbie|> stefg: and Debian
<devil> too many
<linduxed> ^hashbang^: well i had to bounce that one to have myself answer it
<FloodBot1> devil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stefg> !uuid | |newbie|
<ubottu> |newbie|: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<^hashbang^> linduxed: I hear you... I do it alot =)
<stefg> |newbie|: read the lomk about libata
<daniela> dsughsdhtdf
<stefg> |newbie|: read the link about libata
<DasEi> canhnm: if you can find it unter sys/hardware, what about doing so, backup xorg.conf, then delete anything but the fglrx-section and reboot then ?
<canhnm> DasEi : I tried to install the driver downloaded from amd website, but it did'nt work
<_VIM_> has anyone tried gentoo as a guest on Ubuntu using Vbox?
<mandrig> devil: you should be able to find a .rpm to .deb converter.
<mikebot> Oh, and 'killall pulseaudio' doesn't fix anything (not sure if it's supposed to though).
<devil> that exists?
<jken146> mikebot: try sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<mandrig> devil: I've heard of one, just i've never used one
<devil> ah i'll get used to binaries soon
<stefg> _VIM_: no... not now... they still haven't finished compiling... asl again in 2 weeks :-)
<jken146> devil: it's called alien
<DasEi> canhnm: is what I tell you 20minn ^ :D ;   but hte non-propitary (open-source) one might work
<jken146> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<devil> hmm
<devil> ubottu scares me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scares me
<_VIM_> stefg: hah? what is asl?
<canhnm> DasEi : Do I have to enable driver in Hardware drivers? an after reboot?
<DasEi> devil: carefull with that, I#d prefer source
<stefg> _VIM_: a typo'ed version of 'ask'
<devil> i'll stick with source
<fozzy_the_bear> drash:  Aha!  "x11 video output error: X11 request 140.19 failed with error code 11:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<BTuser> #kismac
<devil> a few more days and ill be used to it
<fozzy_the_bear> Not really sure what that means.
<_VIM_> stefg: hehe ok
<mikebot> jken146: Thanks for the reply. DId the command, still no audio. (I'm testing audio with vlc and rhythmbox.)
<jp_sf> jeancalvin, _VIM_ : seems ubuntuforum is up now
<DasEi> canhnm: if you can find it unter sys/hardware, what about doing so, backup xorg.conf, then delete anything but the fglrx-section from xorg.conf and then and reboot then (or just restart X) ?
<jeancalvin> jp_sf: thanks!!!
<devil> and does anyone know how to fix the dead top console of firefox??
<canhnm> yes
<devil> reinstalling didnt help
<fozzy_the_bear> This laptop was running Vista until I wiped the disk so I'm reasonably sure it's got sufficient resources.  :)
<_VIM_> jp_sf: ok thanks, i never use the forums, the slowness turns me off, so I just use other methods to get answers usually, but thanks :)
<jken146> mikebot: type alsamixer and unmute (m) and turn up (up arrow) the channels you need.  Then type sudo alsactl store
<canhnm> DasEi : I try many way, but still error *_*
<BTuser> #backtrack
<kebomix> hello , is there is anyway to install ubuntu system only  , with out reinstalling programs and themes , ....etc ?
<jken146> mikebot: press esc to exit alsamixer before storing
<Frantic> guys, anyone knows a tool that can record audio and encode it to mp3 on the fly? :)
<letalis> i came from the redhat/fedora world to ubuntu i wish i had tried debian a looong time ago
<letalis> rpm hell was never fun or ex
<letalis> citing.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<_moro_bana_> !hostap
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostap
<alexxandros> hello.i have a problem..can anyone help me?
<jken146> !minimal | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<fozzy_the_bear> frantic:  ffmpeg
<mikebot> jken146: OK, did that. A few were muted but the master and surround were unmuted. I unmuted the rest.
<Frantic> fozzy_the_bear: thx, checking man now
<DasEi> canhnm: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg          , then paste xorg.conf again
<fru2212> what would i need to find out how far a projectile shot at an angle goes?
<canhnm> DasEi : Wait for a moment ^^
<mikebot> jken146: Still no audio. If I restart it will come back (this happens very often), so I'm not sure if that helps you diagnose.
<Iain8> Was it something I said? :) I'm using Intrepid Ibix by the way.
<letalis> Frantic:  audiacity
<jken146> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<alexxandros> i've changed the cooling system of my graphic card (nvidia 9800gt), and i can't log in in ubuntu 8.10.the pc boots, loading ubuntu.but when is the time to get to the desktop , i have a black panel, while the pc is workin
<fozzy_the_bear> frantic:  yes, audacity is easier.  Forgot about that one.
<jken146> mikebot: I'm not at all an expert on sound.  See what ubottu said
<letalis> yeah audacity is great for that purpose Frantic
<mikebot> jken146: OK, thanks for the help.
<canhnm> DasEI : Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/116175/
<letalis> i use it to finalize recording work
<Jewbacca> guys i had a download on m firefox, and my brother closed it and now i cant see it on the list, but i have a temp file i think this is the name openSUSE-11.1-DVD-i586.iso-{ee471433-2acb-470b-9502-d0c19f6a7d6e}.dtapart how do i open it
<shingen> is using ext3 better for performance than using NTFS for a low end file server?
<GaMbi_DK> argh crap.. forgot the command to mount all devices in fstab.. anyone knows?
<alexxandros> ive changed the cooling system of my graphic card (nvidia 9800gt), and i can't log in in ubuntu 8.10.the pc boots, loading ubuntu.but when is the time to get to the desktop , i have a black panel, while the pc is workin
<alexxandros> but if i log in by "recover mode" and do the "xfix safe mode:" then i can log in in ubuntu as usual (but the nvidia-driver is not used)
<ActionParsnip> GaMbi_DK: sudo umount -a
<GaMbi_DK> "mount -a" and some more I think
<letalis> Jewbacca: try going back to suses site and starting the downlaod with dta again
<jken146> yes.  You'll want the security features (file ownership and permissions) of a linux fs
<stefg> shingen: ntfs is very slow on linix, since it's no native linux filesystem
<letalis> it may pick up where it left off
<_VIM_> !repeat | alexxandros
<ubottu> alexxandros: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jewbacca> letalis: i did and its just start all over again
<letalis> is there a way to improt a downlaod into dta?
<letalis> import
<DasEi> canhnm: just alter the driver section : http://paste.ubuntu.com/116176/
<letalis> i think there is
<letalis> i cant remember
<Frantic> fozzy_the_bear: how do I use ffmpeg to record from dsp1? :)
<letalis> Frantic: what are you actually trying to do?
<letalis> convert one format to another?
<fozzy_the_bear> I'd listen to the other guy and use audacity.  It's all point and click
<stefg> letalis: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/wget-resume-broken-download.html ...
<Frantic> I'm trying to record form my microphone :)
<bazyl> hi everybody ;)
<^hashbang^> hi bazly
<ActionParsnip> !hi | bazyl
<ubottu> bazyl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Frantic> and convert it on the fly to some encoding other than wav, so it doens't take up so much space
<bazyl> ;)
<letalis> with ffmpeg thats pretty easy ffmpeg -i file convertedfile.ext
<deany> Im installing xubuntu-desktop after removing ubuntu-desktop, why is wantin to install a hellofalot of gnome packages??
<canhnm> DasEi : I've just altered the seciont "device", and now I must reboot my comp ?
<jp_sf> _VIM_ you network connection is slow do you use firefox ? did you try to speed it up ?
<sahak> I would like to be able to install Ubuntu 9.04 into a file on my current Ubuntu 8.10 installation. I don't want to repartition my hard drive for Ubuntu 9.04. Basically I want Wubi functionality, but I don't have Windows. Is it possible to do Wubi under Linux?
<Frantic> letalis: ok, but how do I take input form my mic? :)
<letalis> so long as ffmpeg has all the codecs necessary compiled into it that usually works.
<ActionParsnip> deany: firefox INSISTS on having some gnome deps for some unexplicable reason
<ActionParsnip> deany: try opera
<DasEi> canhnm: save xorg, then : ctrl+alt+backspace (logs you off, too)
<Jewbacca> guys i had a download on m firefox, and my brother closed it and now i cant see it on the list, but i have a temp file i think this is the name openSUSE-11.1-DVD-i586.iso-{ee471433-2acb-470b-9502-d0c19f6a7d6e}.dtapart how do i open it
<stefg> sahak: you want a virtual machine ...
<_VIM_> jp_sf: Slow? I have comcast 25 mb/s download , 3 mb/s upload, I do use firefox though
<deany> how do i stop it installin firefox then, as part of the xubuntu-desktop
<letalis> Frantic: i usually use rdour for actual imput recording
<letalis> input
<letalis> ardour
<stefg> !virtualization | sahak
<ubottu> sahak: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<^hashbang^> Jewbacca: try re-downloading it..
<canhnm> DasEi : Thanks!!!, I'll try it and come back, may be^ ^
<Frantic> ardour? :)
<letalis> audacity will do it as well
<Jewbacca> ^hashbang^: it just download it all over again
<Jewbacca> ^hashbang^: i want to resume it
<sahak> stefg: not really, I need it to run on my hardware. I don't want virtual machine. I need to check how my hardware works.
<DasEi> canhnm: else run cmd again
<stefg> sahak: i recommend virtualbox for starters
<bazyl> my DVD works fine under windows, under ubuntu i have lots of I/O errors, any idea?
<Frantic> letalis: but I actually want to record a lenghty file, several days :)
<^hashbang^> Jewbacca: well if you don't see it on the list of downloads, then there is no way to resume it
<letalis> ardour is a multi track recording suite geared towards music professionals
<sahak> stefg: I want to be able to run it not in a virtual machine.
<Georg> hello
<stefg> sahak: you could use a loop-file...
<fader> sahak: if it's just for testing, you could boot off of the CD and try it out that way
<Jewbacca> ^hashbang^: but i have a 4gb file on my computer, there must be a way
<ActionParsnip> bazyl: is it an Ubuntu DVD?
<fozzy_the_bear> yikes, I think I just roached my Xconfig.  Getting DVD playback to work is proving to be a supreme hassle.  Sigh...
<bazyl> ActionParsnip: no
<Georg> how do you install tar.gz files in ubuntu ?
<Georg> im kinda new
<ActionParsnip> bazyl: what sort of DVD is it?
<jp_sf> _VIM_: ok, now as you stated that ubuntuforum is slow for you I was thinking maybe it was your connection or I would have suggested to change the http.pipeline options in Firefox
<bazyl> ActionParsnip: any kind
<^hashbang^> Jewbacca: not that I know of
<ActionParsnip> Georg: tar zxvf <tar file name>
<DasEi> ﻿ ubottu: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first),Georg
<ActionParsnip> Georg: whats the tar for?
<steven__> I need help
<sahak> fader: I know, but burning new CDs periodically can get very tiring. It would be very convenient to have just a boot entry in my grub menu, that would boot directly into that loop-mounted filesystem.
<steven__> I have a logitech webcam which works only with cheese
<_VIM_> jp_sf: i might try the http.pipeline trick, what is yours set at?
<scarra3> Hey well a little while ago I had Ubuntu on this laptop but i got tired of it and reinstalled vista ow and I was dual booting vista and ubuntu at the time well I just now noticed that partition never went away so I decided that I want to  install Fedora but I have no clue on how to get rid of the partition left from Ubuntu
<Georg> ActionParsnip, rarbsd-3.8.0.tar.gz
<Archonian> how do i know what filesystem i need to create on my harddrive if i want to install ubuntu on a comp using a core 2 duo processor, 64-bit ver of ubuntu? there are a lot of different filesystems in the list
<steven__> I need help geting it to broadcast
<bazyl> ActionParsnip: under windows the same CD or DVD reads ok, under Ubuntu drops I/O error :(
<stefg> sahak: but i think the easiest way would be just to use some usb stick... with some grub hacking you can boot itfrom your harddrive
<DasEi> Archonian: ext3 ist most common
<mandrig> Archonian: ext3
<ActionParsnip> Georg: do you want a rar file handler?
<Georg> yes
<letalis> Frantic: if youre just trying to record your voice quickly use audacity, if you need to do professional work, id look into ardour
<Georg> ActionParsnip, yeah i need that
<scarra3> Anyone have a clue?
<^hashbang^> Georg: try
<fozzy_the_bear> In case anyone is interested, I just solved it.
<Archonian> DasEi, mandrig: OK
<^hashbang^> Georg: try http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm
<Frantic> letalis: thx, but I need something different :)
<jp_sf> _VIM_: change in about:config network.http.pipelining to true and the network.http.pipelining.maxrequests to 8
<fozzy_the_bear> Added this to the Device section of xorg.conf
<Frantic> letalis: but I actually want to record a lenghty file, several days :)
<^hashbang^> Georg: works great =)
<fozzy_the_bear> Option   "AccelMethod" "EXA"
<ActionParsnip> Georg: sudo apt-get install unrar ; sudo apt-get install rar
<_VIM_> jp_sf: ok ty, ill let you know if its better :)
<Georg> why both of them ActionParsnip  ?
<ActionParsnip> Georg: then file roller will be able to access them like zip file
<steven__> is there a way to get my webcam to broadcast on stickam ?
<stefg> sahak: i haven't burned install CDs for ages... unetbootin and the builtin usb-creator in intrepid are your friend
<ActionParsnip> Georg: means you can create them too
<letalis> Frantic: im assuming you need to monitor something with a mic?
<Georg> ok
<Oni> Does Ubuntu have ANPT like Windows 7 does?
<DasEi> Georg: unp is also nice
<Georg> ok ty
<blizzle> Oni: ANPT?
<Oni> Advanced Nigger Protection Technology
<Oni> With Windows 7, niggers will no longer be able to steal your personal information. As part of this new technology Windows 7 now includes a reading test in order to be able to use the computer. Niggers can't read, of course, and they will fail the test and not be able to login keeping your data secure.
<FloodBot2> Oni: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Frantic> letalis: yep
<estevam>  The best tutorial Zend Framework -> http://estevamzf.comoj.com/
<ActionParsnip> Georg: its hugely rare to need to use tar.gz files in ubuntu
<estevam>  The best tutorial Zend Framework -> http://estevamzf.comoj.com/
<blizzle> Oni: Go somewhere else to troll. Kthx.
<scarra3> Hey well a little while ago I had Ubuntu on this laptop but i got tired of it and reinstalled vista ow and I was dual booting vista and ubuntu at the time well I just now noticed that partition never went away so I decided that I want to  install Fedora but I have no clue on how to get rid of the partition left from Ubuntu
<Oni> :(
<drash> scarra3: one way would be booting from the ubuntu live cd and start "system > partition editor" to manipulate your partitions
<deany> what is the command for apt to HOLD a package
<Oni> scarra3 is a troll
<Oni> his name is ben irl
<Oni> he goes my school
<scarra3> Um no
<Oni> ya
<ActionParsnip> Oni: keep it civil
<Oni> dont hide it ben
<canhnm> DasEi : It's still have errro, the error message is " Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" and I have to restore xorg.conf to default *_*
 * letalis wishes he had ops right now
<wunnymush_> how can i see my dvd's in ubuntu?
<Oni> no
<scarra3> Ok then anyways im installing Fedora because I had trouble with ubuntu it was over heating my computer
<letalis> lol
<Oni> What are the advantages of Ubuntu over other Lunix's
 * jp_sf any OPS around ?
<blizzle> wunnymush_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<carpeliam|pidgin> accidentally removed xp from grub. how do i add a windows entry to grub?
<wunnymush_> thanks, blizzle
<DasEi> canhnm: I'm little overasked then, the upper 9500 I got to run in ibex, too, but for below I#m only sure for hardy, next try will be vesa instaed of fglerx then
<scarra3> Would Gparted work?
<drash> scarra3: sure
<Frantic> carpeliam|pidgin: http://pastie.org/384299
<sahak> stefg: unetbootin creates a livecd right? What if I want to install that liveCD? I basically want to be able to install Ubuntu into a loop-mounted file. I know that it can be easily done in Windows by using wubi.
<canhnm> DasEi : I'll try vesa =,=
<racecar56> ok i have an external cd drive for my server but how do i install ubuntu on it??
<Frantic> carpeliam|pidgin: btw that goes in /boot/grub/menu.lst but you have to change the partition :)
<_VIM_> jp_sf: that firefox trick seems to be helping thanks :)  if i put it more than 8 would it be even better?
<G-Bleezy> carpeliam|pidgin: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<blizzle> Oni: The advantages are three fold. One, Ubuntu is highly focussed on the desktop user. 2) Ubuntu has a healthy community. 3) Ubuntu will always be free. Oh, and 4) Ubuntu release predictably every 6 months. (And you can easily upgrade versions).
<carpeliam|pidgin> Frantic: yep, the part i'm getting stuck on is (hd0,0). windows is on /dev/sdb5, how do i know which that goes on?
<racecar56> dang gotta restart
<figueiredo> ubuntu is great system
<Frantic> carpeliam|pidgin: I'm not sure, I hope someone else can help you on this one, my best guess would be 1,5 :)
<stefg> sahak: that can be done in ubuntu, too... it's not just that easy and requires manual setup. It would be easier to use a 4 Gig usb drive instaed of a loop file... just make some custom entries in grubs menu.lst and boot the kernel and initrd off the usb drive
<jp_sf> _VIM_: with the speed of your connection I would say yes it is supposed to make multiple request and not waiting, the problem is that sometimes some http webserver don't support it, but I'm running fine since a few months
<G-Bleezy> carpeliam|pidgin: what is the output when you type:  fdisk -l
<G-Bleezy> thats a little 'L' not a 1 :)
<SB6789> hi all.  completely new to this and i could use some help if there are any takers?
<G-Bleezy> SB6789: google ftw :)
<_VIM_> jp_sf: ok i'll keep raising it slowly and see if it help or makes things worse
<jp_sf> !ask | SB6789
<ubottu> SB6789: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sahak> stefg: ok, thanks.
<carpeliam|pidgin> G-Bleezy: http://pastie.org/384302 /dev/sdb5 is the windows partition
<jp_sf> _VIM_ mine is set to 12
<racecar56> ok i have an external cd drive for my server but how do i install ubuntu on it??
<racecar56> i have a ubuntu server 8.10 disk
<^hashbang^> racecaar56: if your bios supports booting from USB , just reboot your server
<blizzle> !tell SB6789 about ask
<ubottu> SB6789, please see my private message
<^hashbang^> racecaar56: you should get a boot option like F9, F10 or something during post boot, which you can press to boot from USB is it's supported
<deany> ActionParsnip, so even if I install xubuntu from scratch, it`ll put a ton of gnome packages on just because of firefox?
<Feleo> LOL
<deany> sounds a little silly to me.. is the point of xubuntiu to be xfce...
<AJC_Z0> What's the easy was to replace sun-java6-jre  6-10-0ubuntu2 with 6-7-0ubuntu2?
<wunnymush_> somebody who knows about dualbooting?
<Feleo> hey
<ActionParsnip> deany: yep, sucks doesnt it
<blizzle> deany, Firefox is default in Xfce.
<carpeliam|pidgin> G-Bleezy: does rootnoverify (hd1,6) sound about right?
<G-Bleezy> carpeliam|pidgin: ya im trying to figure that out..
<KyleK> hdb7?
<SB6789> what is ask?
<G-Bleezy> carpeliam|pidgin: you could try it
<blizzle> deany, Well, at least Xubuntu, anyways. Midori is Xfce's nominated browser.
<G-Bleezy> carpeliam|pidgin: so your xp is on your 5th partition on your first drive?
<fozzy_the_bear> thanks everyone.  Off to watch the latest BSG episode on my shiny new Ibex install.  :)
<NfNitLoop> I'm using the 8.04-2 live CD to repartition a disk.
<NfNitLoop> It has nearly completed, but resize2fs complains, saying:
<G-Bleezy> or 5th partition on your second drive?
<Family> Could someone help me install the broadcom wireless drivers in ubuntu??
<NfNitLoop> Please run 'e2fsck -f /dev/sda5' first.
<NfNitLoop> I manually ran that, it completed without errors.
<SB6789> i am having trouble getting a webcam to work with an HP laptop - ricoh version.  any assistance?
<NfNitLoop> but resize2fs still complains.
<KyleK> carpeliam|pidgin: if that doesn't work, abuse the tab completion from grub :D
<NfNitLoop> anyone had this issue?
<blizzle> Family, sudo apt-get install ndis-wrapper
<^hashbang^> racecaar56: serial cable? if not... hmm, don't think you can install it
<stefg> !webcam | SB6789
<ubottu> SB6789: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ParhelicTriangle> isn't midori gtk too?
<jando> hello, can someone help me with the speed of my ubuntu??
<^hashbang^> wb Jack_Sparrow
<carpeliam|pidgin> G-Bleezy: you can see in the pastie that it's on a LBA partition so it's actually kind of on the first logical partition. (i think)
<blizzle> ParhelicTriangle, It is. Xfce is GTk based, as is Gnome.
<ActionParsnip> deany: theres firepup which is 32bit and doesnt have all the extra fluff, or you can use opera or kazehakase
<KyleK> NfNitLoop: did the fsck complain about the partitione being mounted?
<IntuitiveNipple> SB6789, Which driver are you using, uvcvideo or r5u870 ?
<stefg> jando: speed of what? loading?
<racecar56> ok i have an external cd drive for my server but how do i install ubuntu on it?? it dosent have a monitor or a keyboard, all it has is 2 HD's and a external cd-rw drive
<ParhelicTriangle> blizzle: thx for clearing that up :)
<carpeliam|pidgin> KyleK: grub has auto-complete? is that in terminal? how's that work
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<G-Bleezy> lol at the auto-explanation
<jando> nope, the speed when running apps and so on, it used to be quicker than now
<^hashbang^> racecar56: you will need a monitor and a keyboard...
<racecar56> lol
<letalis> //quit
<racecar56> dang too bad
<stefg> jando: what hardware do you have ?
<KyleK> carpeliam|pidgin: well i mean if you try the lets say XP option, and it doesn't work, so you restart, select XP and instead of enter button, press e I think
<SB6789> hi intuitive.  i am not 100% sure in all honesty!
<^hashbang^> racecar56: most OS installs other than an automated kickstart install require a monitor and keyboard
<G-Bleezy> carpeliam|pidgin: i'd try  root (hd0,5)
<racecar56> how would i get a monitor working on a server?
<jando> im trying to say that it worked fine and now it runs everything slower
<G-Bleezy> that's first disk 5th partition
<racecar56> a keyboard would be easy to do
<^hashbang^> racecar56: plug one in and reboot the server
<NfNitLoop> KyleK: nope... the partition is not mounted.
<G-Bleezy> guess i could look at what my grub.lst says
<blizzle> racecar56, ssh and vnc is also possible if you have another system you can log in from, though I'm not entirely sure what you're trying to do?
<wunnymush_> is it possible to include ubuntu in boot.ini in windows?
<jp_sf> racecar56: it usually have a vga port no ? what kind of server is it ?
<blizzle> wunnymush_, It is. See wubi.
<blizzle> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<^hashbang^> blizzle: install ubuntu from a cdrom without a keyboard or monitor
<IntuitiveNipple> SB6789: Some HP models have a Ricoh camera. In a terminal use the command "lspci -nn" and look for the Ricoh device and tell me the [vendor:product] ID that will be shown at the end of the line
<stefg> wunnymush_: yes, but you would be better off using grub
<Jack_Sparrow> jando What have you installed since it was running fast.  In particular, what things from outside supported repos or from source
<KyleK> hahahaha
<SB6789> the webcam is listed as being: ID (05ca:1810
<wunnymush_> ok
<blizzle> ^hashbang^, Ah. Now that's going to prove a little tricky :)
<KyleK> <3 hp laptops, my webcam works in windows but I have lots of skype problems with ubuntu
<mkatz_> hello
<KyleK> err webcam works in linux, NOT windows
<Family> Excuse me I have ndiswrapper and the .inf and .sys files, but I need instructions from here please
<Jack_Sparrow> wunnymush_ best to avoid wubi and use grub as part of a regular install
<mkatz_> is there a trick to getting 8.1 to save teh nvidia x server settings?
<jando> hmmm, i installed compiz but actually im not running it
<IntuitiveNipple> SB6789: thanks... let me check, I've just installed a new hard disk so all my notes are on a disconnected disk
<G-Bleezy> mkatz_: mine just saved them automatically
<jando> i also installed google earth and some apps. like the gimp
<^hashbang^> bizzle: yea that's what I told him =) now if hey had a serial cable setup to a console server then it might be possible =)
<G-Bleezy> or like...i installed and didn't need to change anything
<mkatz_> Im getting a UNable to create new X config backup error.  Then when I login I have to redo my settings
<ActionParsnip> Family: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<mkatz_> this is a fresh install
<blizzle> ^hashbang^, If you can remove the hd and place in another system, you might be able to install Ubuntu ok.
<wunnymush_> but the case is that i want to install windows on fresh install, but without having to reinstall ubuntu
<G-Bleezy> mkatz_: what settings did you change?
<stefg> mkatz_: run gksudo nvidia-settings
<^hashbang^> blizzle: true... then put that drive back into the server =)
<blizzle> wunnymush_, You'd want to repair Grub, in that case, post-Windows install.
<IntuitiveNipple> SB6789: Yes, that ID is supported by the r5u870 driver, which I just happen to maintain in my Ubuntu PPA...
<carpeliam|pidgin> G-Bleezy and KyleK thanks :) here goes nothing, i'll be back if it doesn't work..
<stefg> !gub | wunnymush_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gub
<SB6789> aha! :)  i think i might have got that faar
<stefg> !grub | wunnymush_
<ubottu> wunnymush_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<^hashbang^> blizzle: more work than it's worth I think .... much eaiser to put a monitor and keyboard on the server lol
<Jack_Sparrow> jando sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mkatz_> G-Bleezy - multi monitor
<blizzle> ^hashbang^, Your call :)
<SB6789> i think i have that as a zip file and have unzipped it
<mkatz_> stefg - thanks
<SB6789> let me check
<G-Bleezy> mkatz_ and it doesn't save huh
<^hashbang^> blizzle: looks like he left...
<wunnymush_> ok, thankx
<IntuitiveNipple> SB6789: https://launchpad.net/~intuitivenipple/+archive/ppa?field.name_filter=r5u870&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=any
<mkatz_> nice!
<SB6789> yes, i do have it, but now i am unsure how to get it to work.  i followed a tutorial, but it didn't work
<SB6789> ok, i have gone to that link IntuitiveNipple , what do i do now?
<jando> what is this supposed to do? thx
<IntuitiveNipple> SB6789: read the "Follow these instructions" link
<oCean_> !who | jando
<ubottu> jando: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SB6789> ok, sorry, i didn't see that bit.  i will give it a go now.  thanks and i will let u know what happens!
<adi1> hi all
<G-Blunted> hi
<^hashbang^> !hi adil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi adil
<^hashbang^> !welcome adil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome adil
<^hashbang^> !welcome | adil
<ubottu> adil: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<IntuitiveNipple> SB6789: you might need to disable/remove the existing driver since they both think they are the only one to handle the device... If you have problems, shout
<adi1> does anyone installed latest tilda 0.9.6 in hardy?
<racecar56> ok i just got out a prehistoric keyboard and ill put that in my rather new pc, which has backwards compatibility and put my modern keyboard to my server
<blizzle> ^hashbang^, Stop abusing the bot! :)
<Iain8> \join
<G-Blunted> lol
<racecar56> lol
<^hashbang^> blizzle: I wasn't tryin too.. couldn't remember the command
<steven__> how do you get a logitech webcam to be able to broadcast like on stickam ???
 * ^hashbang^ sad now
<ActionParsnip> !botabuse | ^hashbang^
<ubottu> ^hashbang^: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Archonian> when installing ubuntu is asks for a "mounting-point" (i think it's the correct translation) when i create a partition for it, how do i know what to choose?
<adi1> hey guys what kind a tilda like do you use in hardy?
<stefg> !mount | Archonian
<ubottu> Archonian: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ActionParsnip> adi1: tilda or yakuake
<racecar56> lol my 'new' keyboard is really different
<Jack_Sparrow> !find tilda
<ubottu> Found: tilda
<racecar56> XD its so small
<Jack_Sparrow> !info tilda
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-1 (intrepid), package size 79 kB, installed size 588 kB
<figueiredo> hy, somewone wanna help me about racoon IPSEC?
<adi1> im trying to install latest tilda from source
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<adi1> actionparsnip | but i gives me this error: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<mikeshollen> has anyone installed GFCE?
<racecar56> how do i get a monitor on my server
<adi1> where can i find the latest tilda 0.9.6.deb?
<racecar56> it is a hp mediasmart ex475
<rockenrola> hi, how do I check how much internet usage a process is using?
<jp_sf> adil: on a side note the latest tilda is in aptitude
<danzer> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack_Sparrow> adi1 YOu have to go find it yourself.. I linked what we have in supported repos
<rene> hallo
<jp_sf> rene: /join #ubuntu-nl
<racecar56> !help | server
<ubottu> server: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<racecar56> !help server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help server
<racecar56> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<racecar56> sorry i have to admit im a n00b
<adi1> jp_sf | i think in aptitude is the 0.5 version.... im stuck with 0.6 version
<racecar56> at the ubottu
<Jack_Sparrow> !info tilda
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-1 (intrepid), package size 79 kB, installed size 588 kB
<steve__> hello
<wompy> Hi.I've got a "theme"-Problem. I installed the "oxygen"-theme with System->Settings->appearance (hope this is the right translation). I can change the theme without any problem but a few minutes later, it changes back to old theme without obvious reason. when i then try to start System->Settings->appearance it changes again back to oxygen-theme but then i've got some problems like "clicking" buttons or links in firefox
<wompy> has anybody heard of this problem?
<racecar56> ok i need help installing on my server, whoever wants to help pm me
<jp_sf> adil:  aptitude show tilda Version: 0.09.6-1
<nightrid3r> !ask | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * devil listens to ubottu
<G-Blunted> !justask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jp_sf> adil: sourceforge don't mention a version more recent than that no
<jp_sf> adil ?
<racecar56> how do i get ubuntu server on my hp mediasmart ex475?
<devil> !ubutto how to update seamonkey?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<racecar56> LOL
<G-Blunted> racecar56, just burn Ubuntu Server to a cd and boot it on your hp mediasmart
<Jack_Sparrow> !info seamonkey
<ubottu> seamonkey (source: seamonkey): The Seamonkey Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.12+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 23 kB, installed size 88 kB
<TuxSympathiser> If I use modprobe -r e1000e do I have to use ifconfig eth0 down first?
<jp_sf> racecar56: http://samuel.thollander.net/projects/linux-on-hp-ex470/
<Jack_Sparrow> devil that is the latest in supported repos.  for newer you will need to build it yourself
<devil> jack
<devil> thats where im stuck
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: install it like any other linux, boot to the live cd
<^hashbang^> TuzSympathiser: try downing the interface first then unload the driver
<adi1> jp-sf | what do you mean for aptitude?
<adi1> aptitude is synaptic?
<Jack_Sparrow> devil Why, because you dont know how to compile etc?  you really sholdnt need a newer versions
<devil> i get this when i try to build "./seamonkey-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<devil> "
<jp_sf> adil: in System > Administration > Synaptic Package manager yes
<devil> i know how to build
<devil> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nDuff> adi1, aptitude is more longstanding than synaptic and has a textual (CLI/ncurses\) UI.
<adi1> jp-sf| what repos should I make available to install it?
<ActionParsnip> devil: try: apt-file search libstdc++.so.5
<pteague> how do i find out what has a lock on a particular file ?
<jp_sf> adil: to check the version in type: aptitude show tilda
<adi1> sp-sf im in hardy
<devil> its not installed
<devil> dang
<Jack_Sparrow> pteague If you are trying to install something.. synaptic, aptitude and apt-get.. only one open at a time
<dmilad_> holla
<devil> jack how to install the lib?
<devil> i dont have a source for it
<jp_sf> adil: ok then use a terminal
<pteague> Jack_Sparrow: the problem is that i was trying to install a plugin in firefox... firefox crashed, window closed & now i have no idea how to release the lock in order to do anything else
<Jack_Sparrow> devil You wont listen when we tell you to use the persons nick or when we tell you to not hit enter every other word.. sorry, I cant  help
<Dartel> Hi all I am back
<G-Blunted> yay! Dartel !
<pteague> Jack_Sparrow: so i figured if i could find out what has a lock on /var/lib/dpkg/lock i could kill that process
<devil> i dont hit enter after every word
<adi1> sp-sf this is why i came here...in terminal "./configure" give me this error: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Jack_Sparrow> pteague YOu will end up killing filrefox from cli.. kill all perhaps
<Dartel> How do I uninstall things.. Like say all the default games from the Intrepid install
<pteague> Jack_Sparrow: um, that's just it... firefox process is *not* running
<zsakr> how to install java?
<zsakr> apt-get install sun-java6 ?
<G-Blunted> Dartel, add/remove applications
<pteague> zsakr: you need the jdk or just the jre ?  apt-get install sun-java6-jdk or sun-java6-jre should work
<shingen> pteague: you could always remove ~/.mozilla
<dmilad> perl bot1.pl
<G-Blunted> adil: you gotta add some packages
<adi1> zsakr | go to add/remove and install open jdk or java
<G-Blunted> adi1, i think that is happening because you don't have the right packages for the compiler to compile
<pteague> shingen: um, what does that have to do with the lock on apt ?
<Dartel> TY
<zsakr> zsakr> apt-get install sun-java6 ?
<zsakr> this like that wont work?
<shingen> pteague: nothing, guess I didn't read your entire issue :D
<G-Blunted> adi1, you need like...glibc-devel package
<G-Blunted> i think thats the one
<^hashbang^> pteague: so firefox won't run?
<pteague> shingen: firefox crashed while trying to install a plugin... & now apt is locked
<_VIM_> zsakr: you need the 'jre' at the end of that
<adi1> g-blunted | so is going to be a mess jsut to install lates tilda :)
<^hashbang^> pteague: so apt-get is locked? were you installing this plugin via synaptic?
<G-Blunted> naw not really
<G-Blunted> just install the glibc packages
<adi1> I will waity for a deb package
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<_VIM_> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<G-Blunted> and run ./configure again
<pteague> ^hashbang^: no, via firefox
<adi1> ok thanks
<G-Blunted> or you can wait for a .deb :)
<Jack_Sparrow> killall firefox
<G-Blunted> but compiling stuff is like...hella 1337
<adi1> :)
<DeeDeeVee> Good day all
<pteague> ps aux | grep firefox shows no firefox process running
<G-Blunted> i actually havn't compiled anything on my install yet....i feel so noob
<Dartel> Feel silly that I had not seen the add/remove before
<G-Blunted> i wanna recompile my kernel some time...just for fun :p
<_VIM_> G-Blunted: Gentoo user?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nightrid3r> G-Blunted: but compiling stuff might bork your box :(
<^hashbang^> pteague: try for the heck of it restarting X
<G-Blunted> what is Gentoo?
<jp_sf> adil: I think the latest one is on a deb form already could you do a aptitude show tilda ?
<^hashbang^> ctrl+alt+backspace
<^hashbang^> G-Blunted: another linux distro
<G-Blunted> nightrid3r, naw unless you really do something crazy i guess...
<G-Blunted> naw this is my first linux install in like....10 years :p
<DeeDeeVee> I have a wubi Question i wasnt able to esolve by googling for a while and wondering if someone here had used it / worked with it?
<DeeDeeVee> *resolve
<G-Blunted> Xubuntu 8.10 user til i die
<devil> !ubottu does this command use nick
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nightrid3r> G-Blunted: i manage to do it evry time :)
<adi1> g-blunted | you mean compiling is bettter or worst?
<Jack_Sparrow> DeeDeeVee Wont use it, wont recommend it, wont help if you have used it
<G-Blunted> nightrid3r,  lol ya...compiling shit is hard for some reason....so many options all the time
<G-Blunted> adi1, compiling is better if you do it right
<G-Blunted> adi1, it is hard tho....i'll give ya that..
<G-Blunted> sometimes
<adi1> even for tilda?
<jeancalvin> how can i send email via terminal/ command line?
<G-Blunted> sometimes it's simple as 'make install' './configure' othertimes its good to set hella options and shit
<adi1> a small app
<G-Blunted> probably easy
<jeancalvin> I do NOT need to read email. just need to send a few emails.
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: mail -v user@hot.com -s"testing"
<G-Blunted> i never heard of tilda...
<adi1> terminal emulator
<G-Blunted> but you should try i would think...just install the packages so your compiler can compile it
<jeancalvin> ^hashbang^: do i need to setup password stuff?
<MeVsTheVoices> tilde
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: mail -v user@hot.com -s"testing" then enter, then hit .
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: nope
<G-Blunted> terminal emulator.....that's just like a terminal window isn't it?
<adi1> tilda
<Jack_Sparrow> !info tilda
<pteague> found the issue...  `ps aux | grep apt` ... had to kill 3 processes in the list... a gksu, the synaptic installer running as root, & another process that i don't remember now
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-1 (intrepid), package size 79 kB, installed size 588 kB
<jeancalvin> nope?, wow. i'll try now
<G-Blunted> i don't get that
<G-Blunted> with first person shooter console likeness??
<MeVsTheVoices> Ooo, Tilda any goods?
<adi1> gblunted  yes
<G-Blunted> first person shooter console likeness....at a terminal window?
<ParhelicTriangle> it pops out from the top
 * jp_sf is copyrighting the fact that the latest version is in the repos
<ParhelicTriangle> like quake console
<MeVsTheVoices> G-Blunted: Sexy
<G-Blunted> should be a url for tilda in that !tilda help
<jeancalvin> ^hashbang^: i need to download heirloom-mailx or mailutils, right? which of the 2?
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: mailutils
<adi1> g-blunted: i like it cause with F1 im able to show/hide terminal
<Omoikane> Is there a way to extend my desktop to my 32" LCD tv via HDMI?
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: sudo apt-get install mailutils
<G-Blunted> hmm
<G-Blunted> can't you just configure F1 to bring up a terminal window?
<adi1> gblunted: im a copy/paste guy
<adi1> :)
<^hashbang^> Omoikane: what resolutions does your graphics card support?
<^hashbang^> Omoikane: what resolutions does your TV support
<jeancalvin> ^hashbang^: if you don't need to enter password info, then how will my ubuntu comp know what "from email address" to use?
<theacolyte> How do you call up restricted drivers menu, if it's not next to your clock
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: it uses the  the username sending the email as the from:
<adi1> gblunted ; this is ok but sometimes I need to understand what some forums says and copy commands from browser and paste them to tilda
<NfNitLoop> oh well, if anyone cares, I just did resize2fs -f to force it, and everything worked fine.  *shrug*
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: so if your hostname is mybox and your username is me, then your from: line will be me@mybox
<G-Blunted> ohh is Tilda an irc client?
<jeancalvin> ^hashbang^: wow. a username but no email address. ISn't this a way then to send anonymous email?
<adi1> gblunted: so i hide tilda for some 30 sec or so and than show it again paste the command and "enter"
<adi1> :)
<jken146> G-Blunted: Tilda is a drop-down terminal
<jeancalvin> mail: invalid option -- v ^hashbang^
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: I guess
<G-Blunted> is that just a terminal with menus??
<adi1> jken146: thanks
<^hashbang^> mail -v
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: mail -v not mail -- v
<quentusrex> What does this error mean? and how to I fix it? "Ekiga got an invalid value for the GConf key "/apps/ekiga/general/gconf_test_age". "
<user_> is there scroll button in ubuntu same as windwos ?
<jeancalvin> ^hashbang^:  I did have -v, as in ....    mail -v  mememe@gmail.com -s"testing"
<theacolyte> Ah I found it, it's just labeled wrong
<IrishDavid> hey, what's the easiest way to share a folder across a network between two ubuntu machines? (I want to mount the network folder)
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: let me double check
<theacolyte> So I'm trying to install the NVIDIA restricted drivers, and I click activate, it thinks for a second, then closes the window - and doesn't activate the driver
<theacolyte> Any idears?
<jeancalvin> ^hashbang^: thanks! (i'm getting used to typing in Shift6 because of your first letter) 8-)
<foges> have you tried a restart?
<G-Blunted> CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<jp_sf> ^hashbang^, jeancalvin : to use mail command you will need a MTA
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: lol I use the up key
<user_> any help ?is there scroll button in ubuntu same as windwos ?
<G-Blunted> user_, ya use your mouse
<G-Blunted> or the pgup pgdw
<jeancalvin> jp_sf: is there a simpler way of sending email via commandline/terminal?
<^hashbang^> jp_sf: doh that's right ubuntu doesn't install one by default
<user_> i use ut but nothing happend
<jeancalvin> jp_sf: do you recommend that i get an MTA? What's an MTA? is it free?
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: true.. so install postfix too =)
<quentusrex> What does this error mean? and how to I fix it? "Ekiga got an invalid value for the GConf key "/apps/ekiga/general/gconf_test_age". "
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: sudo apt-get install postfix
<jillian> i'm using ubuntu 8.04. Do you recommend upgrading to 8.10?
<jp_sf> jeancalvin: MTA Mail transfer agent it's basically a mail server to speak to other mail server
<user_> i mean i need it to scroll down in window
<Guest628> yes jillian
<sgtryan> ubuntu blows
<sgtryan> that is all
<zsakr> im downloading ubunt 8.10 becouse i need backup my hardriv
<user_> i dont know if you got my idea clear
<zsakr> and my question is if i could get usb to put the file on the pen
<zsakr> ????????
<G-Blunted> quentusrex,  probably means your permissions aren't right
<jeancalvin> jp_sf: what's the simplest way to send email via terminal? (I already have a Gmail account, if that makes any difference)
<_VIM_> You can also do SHIFT + page up/down to scroll the terminal
<jp_sf> jeancalvin: just to make sure what exactly is your need trying to acheive ?
<quentusrex> G-Blunted: I want to remove gconf keys....
<quentusrex> G-Blunted: But I can't find a way to dump the keys....
<zsakr> Anyone?
<hexmasta> zsakr?
<nickrud_> quentusrex, right click the key and select unset
<zsakr> im downloading ubunt 8.10 becouse i need backup my hardriv
<zsakr> and my question is if i could get usb to put the file on the pen
<jillian> what are the benefits of upgrading...i'm new to using ubuntu
<quentusrex> nickrud_: I want to remove an entire tree...
<jeancalvin> jp_sf:  my goal: send a few emails via terminal/commandline. I need to send some emails to myself when something on my computer triggers it.
<quentusrex> nickrud_: and most of the unset commands don't remove the values....
<nickrud_> quentusrex, gconftool --recursive-unset /path/to/folder/key
<quentusrex> I have gconf-editor opened in root
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: I just installed postfix, set it up as an internet mail server... did mail user@mydomain.com (example only) typed in a subject and bam... it sent me mail to my gmail account
<Milkeh> why is it when I start ubuntu my window manager is compiz and not metacity when I changed it in compiz icon?
<nickrud_> quentusrex, they revert to the schema values in /etc/gconf, irrc. And using gconf as root affects /root/.gconf
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: during the postfix install it will prompt you to setup postfix, just pick internet host
<jeancalvin> jp_sf: i'm using specto to change a web page for changes. with specto rc3.1, you can enter a command when specto finds a change to a page.
<jp_sf> jeancalvin: ok, depends of the scale, usually in operations you will install Postfix or sendmail, for a very very basic usage I would use  msmtp
<G-Blunted> quentusrex,  gconf-edit....you gotta remove them one at a time
<jeancalvin> jp_sf: yes, this is for very very very very basic usage.
<jeancalvin> should i download msmtp?
<^hashbang^> jp_sf: postfix isn't that bloated...
<Milkeh> how do I set metacity as my defalt window manager?
<jeancalvin> i've already downloaded postfix, jp_sf
<^hashbang^> jp_sf: plus the setup is very easy (for new users anyway)
<jp_sf> jeancalvin: so if it is not a production site or anything like I would suggest msmtp
<guntbert> ^hashbang^: are you sure you didn't create another open mail relay?
<nickrud_> quentusrex, for example,  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel  && killall gnome-panel will cause your panels to be reset to the defaults set in /etc/gconf
<Omoikane> ^hashbang 1366X768 is the TV
<^hashbang^> guntbert: yes.. i'm behind a firewall =0
<jeancalvin> ^hashbang^: in postfix config, do i choose "internet site", "internet wih smarthost", "satellite system" or "no config"?
<^hashbang^> Omoikane: ok cool, it should work then =)
<kop_> so I dl to a .gvfs mount on a remote box on the lan from a bittorrent client and I have to keep the folder open as well as refresh the permissions to the target folder every hr or so and even then every 12 hrs or so the .gvfs mount disappears , the torrent client responds with destination folder does not exist and goes zombie . there's more but...
<quentusrex> nickrud_: I need to remove the whole tree...
<quentusrex> and the recursive-unset won't unset them all
<guntbert> ^hashbang^: ok, but doesn't necessarely apply for jeancalvin as well, I'm afraid
<jp_sf> ^hashbang^: I like postfix but... well I might think this is not for jeancalvin it is my opinion and not my employers opinion, all I wrote ...
<Omoikane> ^hashbang I have it hooked up but not sure what to do. Do I require additional software to use HDMI?
<quentusrex> and it won't delete them either.
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: if you installed it via apt-get then the postfix installer would have asked you for the postfix setup type, there is no reason to exit the postfix mail.cf file by hand
<guntbert> *but that
<jeancalvin> ^hashbang^: i'm not editing it by hand.
<^hashbang^> Omoikane: hmm, I wouldn't believe so... have you tried rebooting your system with the HDMI cable plugged in?
<jeancalvin> ^hashbang^: there's a blue-red-grey config screen
<jeancalvin> wanna see a screenshot?
<Omoikane> ^hashbang yes
<Omoikane> let me try again
<^hashbang^> jeanvalvin: blue red and green?
<jeancalvin> ^hashbang^:  http://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotsi4.png
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: you want "internet site"
<joe-mac> hello, am i correct to assume that --acls isn't working with tar on ubuntu becaue it was compiled without support?
<figueiredo> someone help me about RACOON IPSEC?
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: btw, why do you want to send email from the console?
<guntbert> !ask | figueiredo
<ubottu> figueiredo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jeancalvin> ^hashbang^: yes, that's EXACTLY what i want to do
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: ok but why?
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: for scripting?
<mylisto_> anyone have any idea how to record skype video?
<mylisto_> ie...webcams?
<jeancalvin> ^hashbang^: yes. need to get an alert when a webpage changes.... using it with http://specto.sourceforge.net/?go=download
<nickrud_> quentusrex, that's what --recursive-unset does; however you may not see the change because if a default exists in /etc/gconf it will revert to that
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: kk
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: so you picked "internet site" right? and now the installer is finished?
<nickrud_> quentusrex, http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/doc/806-6878/6jfpqt2sv?a=view gives a decent overview of gcong
<nickrud_> *gconf
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: if so, try `mail you@yourhot.com` and hit enter you could get a (CC) prompt, just hit enter, then type in your subject, then for the body of the message hit . and then enter again
<jeancalvin> ^hashbang^: yes fininshed.
<Omoikane_> ^hashbang^ my tv says mode not supported
<sn00zer> Does anybody know how to start x11vnc if you aren't already logged into an X session but the graphical login is running?
<jeancalvin> ^hashbang^: i need to get an email sent all in 1 line/command
<nickrud_> quentusrex, install sabayon to manipulate the default settings
<sn00zer> btw, I have ssh access
<^hashbang^> jeanvalvin: try man mail
<Omoikane_> ^hashbang^ does ubuntu support HDMI?
<^hashbang^> jeanvalvin: or mail --usage
<bove2> any ideas why each time I do "xrandr -o something", font sizes increase?
<jimi_hendrix> can i access files on my windows partition and if so how
<jeancalvin> jp_sf: tell me about mspmts. is it easy to work with?
<Frozenball> bove2, you are answering your own question already
<^hashbang^> Omoikane: HDMI is a video format, on a laptop it's a display output... so it's likely that the resolution on your laptop is greater than what your TV can support, in which case, decrease your laptop display resolution
<nickrud_> quentusrex, for official gconf info, http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/
<cdavis> how do you determine if I one is running intrepid or hardy?
<joe-mac> lsb_release -rd
<G-Blunted> jimi_hendrix, mount the partition
<joe-mac> cd
<nickrud_> cdavis,   lsb_release -a
<jp_sf> jeancalvin: it consists of installing a package msmtp and then have a file name .msmtprc that does have the configuration that's it
<jeancalvin> ^hashbang^: i keep hitting enter, but it won't send
<cdavis> nickrud_ thanks
<`Peter``> Can anyone help with troubleshooting a gigabit ethernet PCI card on Intrepid?
<jp_sf> jeancalvin: http://msmtp.sourceforge.net/
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: did you put in a . as the last line in the body of the message?
<bove2> Frozenball: ? Why does that change text size?
<`Peter``> It's recognised (if I click network manager it's shown) however it doesn't recognise any connections and ifconfig lists it as "FIBRE"
<jeancalvin> ^hashbang^: now i did 8-)
<`Peter``> *ethtool not ifconfig
<`Peter``> and it also says the MAC is ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<guntbert> !enter | `Peter``
<ubottu> `Peter``: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ca_rlo> Hi all
<ogre_> i have a chicony usb2.0 webcam. any ideas on setting it up?  cheese isnt pulling pulling any video for me. help is appreciated
<ca_rlo> Have someway to see pictures attached in my e-mails on Evolution, at e-mail's body?
<jeancalvin> i did not get any emails in my inboxes, ^hashbang^
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: do a `tail /var/log/mail.log`
<ahmed> heeeeeeeeeeey
<ahmed> hello
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: what does it should for your relay= line
<ahmed> this is chat room ??
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: what does it should = show
<gwhyte> Good afternoon all
<nickrud_> ahmed, support channel; chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<theacolyte> Nice
<ahmed> aha
<xnox> Heya everyone! I put in proxy settings today to use uni proxy while at uni. Now I've removed the proxy settings from the Proxy preferences app (dunno what it really is found it with Gnome do ;-)). well everything is fine but apt-get update continues to try to use the proxy and I can't find where to turn it off. =( Can you please help me.
<jeancalvin>  relay=g.mx.mail.yahoo.com[209.191.118.103]:25, delay=10, delays=1.4/0/8.8/0, dsn=4.0.0, status=deferred (host g.mx.mail.yahoo.com[209.191.118.103] refused to talk to me: 553 Mail from 216.18.24.174 not allowed
<theacolyte> Just went from a base 8.10 install and updated it, and now I've lost my wireless adapter
<ahmed> can u support me
<ca_rlo> Have someway to see pictures attached in my e-mails on Evolution, at e-mail's body?
<nickrud_> !ask | ahmed
<ubottu> ahmed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ahmed> I can't use this OS
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: hmm strange
<bove2> anyone else know why "xrandr -o right" increases font size?
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: yahoo doesn't like u
<xnox> ahmed: define can't use, please
<ahmed> aha thanks
<G-Blunted> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<benkamin> hi, how do I extract multiple Tar archives at once?
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: it could be because most mail system require a reverse DNS entry to exist before they will relay email
<jeancalvin> oh
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: you could try setting the relay option in /etc/postfix/main.cf to your ISP's mail host
<ahmed> how can install Arabic language 2 my PC because I wanna write in Arabic
<^hashbang^> jeancalvin: and then restart postfix and try sending the mail again
<G-Blunted> bove2, just make sure font sizes set to same size on both screens
<gwhyte> Looking for help with a basic linux file permission problem. My non-root user (smith) is a member of multiple groups (smith, specialgroup) but can't write to a ext3 folder that is 775 specialgroup.specialgroup. Does "smith" need to change his active group somehow or something to use his group permission to write to the dir?
<nickrud_> benkamin, something like   for i in `ls *tar`; do tar xf i; done
<deadbattery> this is kind of a unrelated question, but are there any scripts that will tell u the status of a apache web server? like you can post it in the forum and it tells u if server #1 or #2 is offline or online?
<deadbattery> this is kind of a unrelated question, but are there any scripts that will tell u the status of a apache web server? like you can post it in the forum and it tells u if server #1 or #2 is offline or online?
<guntbert> !ot | deadbattery
<ubottu> deadbattery: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xnox> Can you please help me to turn of proxy? (apt uses one and fails)
<^hashbang^> xnox: are you running apt from commandline?
<ahmed> no result ok thanks all bye bye
<xnox> ^hashbang^: yes. I do sudo apt-get update and it shows that it tries to connect to a proxy and fails to update any of the sources.
<^hashbang^> xnox: if your using synaptic, go to settings -> Prefs-> network
<^hashbang^> xnox: ok do an `env | grep http_proxy
<^hashbang^> xnox: if you see it just run unset http_proxy
<nickrud_> ahmed, system->admin->keyboard, layouts tab iirc
<benkamin> nickrud: i guess it should be do tar xf $i? otherwise it doesn't work,
<benkamin> but when i do with $i i get tar: filename: Not found in archive
<benkamin> for each filename
<nickrud_> benkamin, yeah, typo without a $
<benkamin> but why do i get Not found in archive?
<nickrud_> benkamin, not sure. I'm in a vm with no downloaded tars, a sec
<xnox> ^hashbang^: thanks a lot! that help it was stuck in the env!
<^hashbang^> xnon: np
<^hashbang^> benkamin: are you tryin to untar a file?
<benkamin> i do: for i in 'ls *.bz2'; do tar -xjvf $i; done
<benkamin> and i get: tar: filename.tar.bz2: not found in archive - for any file in the dir
<benkamin> i mean for each of the files in the dir
<nickrud_> benkamin, works here; didn' bzip them though
<benkamin> hm...
<theacolyte> So apparently I can't install my NVIDIA drivers and now after updating to the latest, my BCM4312 stopped working
<guntbert> benkamin: tar has a *lot* of options, try tar xjvf instead of tar -xjvf
<racecar56> help! i got this weird error on booting ubuntu server
<theacolyte> Seems like it should work according to the documentation
<racecar56> i put my server's HD into my pc and booted ubuntu server off of the cd
<racecar56> and it gives me this:
<benkamin> tried tar xjvf -- same result
<prince_jammys> benkamin: for i in *.bz2; tar xjvf "$i"; done
<nickrud_> benkamin, bzips work too. Sure you're in the same dir
<guntbert> !enter | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<prince_jammys> benkamin: you had the wrong quotes, plus you don't need ls
<Vadonon> yay for EAC in WINE \o/
<prince_jammys> benkamin: forgot the 'do'
<prince_jammys> benkamin: for i in *.bz2; do tar xjvf "$i"; done
<^hashbang^> benkamin: I just made 3 tar.bz2 files and ran for i in `ls *.bz2`; do tar xjf $i; done and everyhing worked fine.
<racecar56> ISOLINUX 3.63 Debian-2008-07-15 Copyright (C) 1994-2008 H. Peter Anvin isolinux: Disk error 10, AX = 4280, drive EF Boot failed" press a key to retry...
 * nickrud_ always forgets that newer bashes figure out that *.bz2 is assumed to be a directory listing
<prince_jammys> he had single quotes instead of ` `, but yeah, don't use ls
<benkamin> trying...
<racecar56> ...
<racecar56> what am i to do
<benkamin> ls
<benkamin> sorry
<prince_jammys> . ..
<brianrgn> i keep reading that ubuntu depends on an internet connection very heavily... what if the computer i want to use has no connection?
<racecar56> idk
<racecar56> you'd be missing a lot
<benkamin> SOLVED :-)
<benkamin> this one worked: for i in `ls *.bz2`; do tar xjf $i; done
<prince_jammys> great
<Naisel> hi all
<guntbert> nickrud_: what was that about bz2 in newer bashes?
<racecar56> what am i to do? i dont know how to do this'
<^hashbang^> benkamin: you could do a "for i in `find . -name \*.bz2`; do tar xjf $i; done" that should work fine =)
<Naisel> Bram are you ther
<prince_jammys> until you filenames have whitespace
<benkamin> cool, thanks!
<^hashbang^> prince_jammys: you have whitespace zip files?
<vlan> hello all
<nickrud_> guntbert, nah, the for i in *bz2 , I always forget I don't need the ls anymore
<vlan> i get error : src/p_translate.c:314: warning: passing argument 2 of 'strmncpy' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
<vlan> whern im trying to install psybnc
<ANTRat> find -name "*.bz2" -exec tar xjf "{}" \;
<guntbert> nickrud_: ah ok, misunderstood you :)
<ANTRat> find . -name
<nickrud_> ghahhahahahahg it's a quick scripting quide today
<^hashbang^> ANTRat: yea that's how I do it... =)
<vlan> i think one package missed but i dont know wich, if anyone can help me please
<Naisel> vlan what is psybnc
<^hashbang^> find . -type -f -size +2G -name \*.bz -exec rm -f {} \; I like that one too
<G-Blunted> !psybnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psybnc
<G-Blunted> psybnc is a bouncer
<G-Blunted> for irc
<brianrgn> so an internet connection is basically required for any serious use of ubuntu?
<G-Blunted> brianrgn, it helps for sure
<G-Blunted> brianrgn,  and yes....if you want to use it 'seriously' an internet connection would be good to have
<bove2> despite your help, I really can't understand why screen fonts get bigger and bigger eachtime I do a xrandr command
<G-Blunted> that goes for any operating system though
<G-Blunted> bove2, change your screen to default DPI's
<G-Blunted> bove2, has to do with the DPI
<dianewny> hi
<felixsulla> So, I installed a program through Synaptic. How do I know where it went? How do I get to it?
<^hashbang^> hi
<^hashbang^> felizsulla: what was the program
<isase> felix: it'll be in /usr/bin, and should have a laucnher for it in the "applications" menu in the gnome panel
<felixsulla> Kodos
<dianewny> anyone have time for a couple of dumb questions?
<G-Blunted> !justask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<^hashbang^> go for it..
<G-Blunted> all we're doing is answering dumb questions
<G-Blunted> one more can't hurt too much :)
<^hashbang^> lol G
<felixsulla> Dumb is relative to knowledge :)
<brianrgn> is there anyway around the connection requirments for things like ubuntu-restricted-extras??
<^hashbang^> there is nothing dumb about a question =)
<AMPws> Hi
<G-Blunted> good call
<felixsulla> Ok I think I know why it doesn't show up in Applications. It's just a python script ;)
<G-Blunted> lol felix
<AMPws> like to ask help for my first time using linux...
<^hashbang^> yea felixsulla.... I just installed it to check it out..
<^hashbang^> !justask | AMPws
<G-Blunted> !justask | AMPws
<ubottu> AMPws: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<G-Blunted> jynx
<felixsulla> OK so here is a dumb question, can I MAKE a shortcut to it from Applications?
<cphillips> does anyone know why some songs in amarok are grey instead of black?
<dianewny> 1.5 g celeron 2g ram cpu is running 100% and way to lighten the load    ?
<^hashbang^> lol G beat you to it
<G-Blunted> ^hashbang^,  no you didn't
<AMPws> got a backtrack version and need to change the mac address to conect the internet..
<G-Blunted> felixsulla,  from applications?
<^hashbang^> lol G-Blunted: yes... look above  your's
<G-Blunted> AMPws: go to #remote-exploit <--- BackTrack channel
<ikonia> apw: backtrack is not ubuntu
<felixsulla> Yeah, a new link like other program would add.
 * G-Blunted is helping people :)
<stefg> dianewny: first thing willo be to figure out what's eating up the resources. look at the system monitor, sort by cpu time and look what's on top
<AMPws> I'm sory, I'm tring to find, were is this..
<dianewny> ok thanks
<^hashbang^> me ^hashbang^ has been helping people all day =)
<G-Blunted> AMPws: go to #remote-exploit <--- BackTrack channel
<ikonia> AMPws: your currently in #ubuntu - for ubuntu support
 * ^hashbang^ ^hashbang^ has been helping people all day =)
<G-Blunted> he's gunna make me say it again...
<G-Blunted> i can feel it
<AMPws> where can I find BackTrack channel
<G-Blunted> AMPws: go to #remote-exploit <--- BackTrack channel
<ikonia> ^hashbang^: can we give the "/me" commands a break, you and G-Blunted are making more random noise than half the channel
<G-Blunted> omg i knew it
<prince_jammys> felixsulla: yes, you can. does the script have to run inside a terminal?
<dianewny> my fourth day of using Ubuntu
<prince_jammys> felixsulla: that is, does it print output to a terminal?
<^hashbang^> ikonia: hmm, I did it 1 time... relax
<brucealdridge> running jaunty, ran updated, rebooted, blank screen, can still login/ssh ... just no display.
<ikonia> G-Blunted: you too please, calm down on the noise a bit, your doing great helping people, but a little random
<ikonia> ^hashbang^: I'm asking nicely - your both making a lot of noise
<ahmed> hey this is ubuntu channel??
<felixsulla> prince_jammys hmm.. thats a good question. Let me run it.
<ikonia> brucealdridge: join #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> ahmed: it is
<G-Blunted> ikonia, he asked about backtrack 3 times in a row....
<brianrgn> is there any way to install programs that appear in "add/remove" without an internet connection to the linux computer? (_this_ computer clearly has internet connection)
<ahmed> ok I have one ask
<felixsulla> No its GUI alright.
<ikonia> G-Blunted: I know - as I just said to ^hashbang^ your doing great helping - just keep the random comments/noise down please.
<G-Blunted> kk sry np
<stefg> ahmed: no this is #how-to-get rich-by-getting-one buck-for every-silly-question-asked
<ikonia> appriciated
<brucealdridge> ikonia: thanks
<prince_jammys> felixsulla: then you can add it with the menu editor
<^hashbang^> ikonia: how is 1 /me alot of noise...
<ahmed> how can I install additional language??
<brianrgn> ...
<ahmed> I know but when I got the letter of the language I want where can I keep it??
<felixsulla> Got it, OK. Ooo-rah right clicking..
<ASrock> i need a remote desktop tool like logmein for ubuntu...any sugjestions/
<stefg> ASrock: to connect from where? over what kind of line ?
<ahmed> aha
<ASrock> well i will be connecting from both a computer on the LAN and computers over the internet
<^hashbang^> ASrock: how about VNC?
<rww> !vnc | ASrock
<ubottu> ASrock: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<stefg> ASrock: ubuntu has vino , a vnc-server. you'll need a vncviewer on the accessing machine
<Cpudan80> stefg: vino probably wont work
<Cpudan80> stefg: The way it is setup is very ... bad
<Sarthor> i am wanat to setup up multip isps, getting here from http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html , how to define $IP1, $IF1 $IP2 etc etc. please need a hint.
<stefg> ASrock: although i usually replace thet by x11vnc
<ASrock> um...i dont follow...and is it possible to connect using a windows computer?
<rww> ASrock: Yes, it is. Go read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH :)
<Cpudan80> ASrock: yes, there are many VNC viewer things for windows
<ASrock> how about tightvnc?
<Cpudan80> any one of them will work, I like UltraVNC's viewer personalyl
<G-Blunted> RealVNC
<jp_sf> ah
<jochenh> Hey! Can anyone please help me? My firefox shuts down directly!
<Cpudan80> UltraVNC supports encryption (windows servers) so that's nice
<G-Blunted> jochenh, after you do what
<^hashbang^> jochenh: did you just finish installing a plugin?
<jochenh> G-Blunted: after clicking on flash
<G-Blunted> what flash?
<ASrock> well for ultra vnc how do i go about installing it on the linux comp...is it in synaptic?
<jochenh> ^hashbang^: yes I installed flash plugin 10 for 64bit
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to solve ubuntu mic sound issues? Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<jochenh> G-Blunted: adobe flash plugin 10 for 64bit
<Sarthor> i want to setup up multip isps, getting help here from http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html , how to define $IP1, $IF1 $IP2 etc etc. please need a hint... CORRECTED AS MY KNOWLEDGE
<boot_loop> how do I execute an executable file from the command line?
<^hashbang^> jochenh: oh ok cool. So I take it if you go to youtube and click on a vid firefox will crash?
<^hashbang^> boot_loop: ./filename
<dianewny> funny now that I'm monitoring the CPU usage went down to 78%
<boot_loop> hashbang: do I have to be in the directory of that file?
<rww> boot_loop: ./filename if you're in the directory it's in. /path/to/file/filename if you're not.
<jochenh> ^hashbang^: yes
<^hashbang^> boot_loop: do a chmod +x filename to make sure you can excute it
<dianewny> thanks
<^hashbang^> hmm, not sure ...
<boot_loop> it says "no such file or directory" but the file is right there
<ASrock> stefg: i installed x11vnc what viewer should i install on the windows machine to control the ubuntu machine?
<^hashbang^> boot_loop: not really you could do ./path/to/file
<jochenh> ^hashbang^: I click on a flash vid or flash swf file
<^hashbang^> boot_loop: or just /path/to/file without the . in front of /
<nickrud_> ^hashbang^, not with the leading .
<cphillips> amarok is insisting that my "collection folder" is my ipod, how can i change that to /home/Music?
<^hashbang^> nickrud_: I corrected myself =)
<hatter243> ASrock, UltraVNC is my preference, RealVNC is good as well...
<nickrud_> ^hashbang^, dueling enter keys :)
<^hashbang^> nickrud_: lol totally
<ASrock> ok once i install that what will i need to do to connect?
<ASrock> do i need to know my IP or what?
<hatter243> ASrock, yes, you do need to know the IP of the machien you are attempting to connect to
<G-Blunted> jochenh, edit your xorg.conf and comment out compistes
<G-Blunted> that will fix your problem :)
<ASrock> where do i configure x11vnc?
<stefg> ASrock: make sure to uninstall vino then... two vnc-servers on the same machine usually do no good. There are several vncviewers for win available. try some, use the one you like best.
<ASrock> stefg: where do i uninstal vino?
<boot_loop> damnit, it keeps saying no such file or directory, but the file is there! lol
<jochenh> G-Blunted: what are compistes? how do they look like? :)
<stefg> ASrock: synaptic
<rww> ASrock: For the *third* time, go read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC#x11vnc . And no, you don't need to uninstall vino first.
<kansan> is there a way to 'name' certain gnome-terminal instances?  or should i be using screen?
<stefg> !software | ASrock
<ubottu> ASrock: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<nickrud_> kansan, you can, by creating profiles. But screen is probably simpler
<benkamin> just FYI: the problem before with extracting multiple tars: the problem was that i used ' instead of ` - wrong apostrophe.
<^hashbang^> benkamin: nice work
<^hashbang^> benkamin: I always got messed up with those when reading some webpages online...
<jochenh> G-Blunted: what should I delete exactly?
<abbronzato> is the Philips PCVC680K WebCam supported?
<G-Blunted> do you see anything in there that says 'composite' or somethin to do with that extension?
<G-Blunted> i couldn't really find it in mine :p
<abbronzato> here no luck for get it working
<jascott> how can i get broadcom wifi working when all i have is a CDROM?
<george> can python draw lines and circles andpolygons as per pset or line or draw which was BASIC commands??
<^hashbang^> abbronzato: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=576433
<jochenh> G-Blunted: http://pastebin.com/m53c38e68
<boot_loop> oh I didn't have ia32-libs installed, so it didn't see the executable
<^hashbang^> boot_loop: doh! good catch
<nefrin> Hello all, I think I did something to my system to screw it up, but I can't figure it out. Details are here in the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6705889#post6705889      basically, I get the GRUB Splash and then nothing
<boot_loop> thanks for your help hashbang
<abbronzato> ^hashbang^, i already see it, but was about the mic not the webcam
<Sarthor> i want to setup up multip isps, getting help here from http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html , how to define $IP1, $IF1 $IP2 etc etc. please need a hint... CORRECTED AS MY KNOWLEDGE
<^hashbang^> abbronzato: ah... hmm, good question... sorry
<boot_loop> ls
<trygg> How did I search for a package on apt-get?
<G-Blunted> jochenh, hmm..okay i don't see so i got a different work around for you to try...
<mo_bledhoz> tolong
<george> nefrin i screwed up ubuntu by interrupting the shutdown screen. took 4 restarts and it started workin
<nefrin> George --- I have gone through several reboots, just goes through the Splash and then hangs on a black screen with a cursor flashing
<G-Blunted> jochenh, edit this file:  /usr/bin/firefox   <--and before the last line (which is launch line) add this without the quotes:  "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1"    Flash is conflicting with somethinn and this should turn it off
<nefrin> George ---- plus the GRUB auto loader has stopped working, I have to manually choose my kernel each boot
<^hashbang^> G-Blunted: couldn't you just place that in ~/.gnomerc
<george> nef also when it prviously froze, control d made it go on..I no expert.
<rww> trygg: apt-cache search packagename. Or, for more advanced / better searching, use aptitude search
<stefg> nefrin: what happens if you try booting to recovery mode ?
<nefrin> Stefg ---- full details are in the forum posting, but I get a lot of errors
<Deamos> Anyone feeling like tackling some Samba in Naulitis problems? :)
<nefrin> I have somehow screwed up my system, and I am not quite sure how it happened or how to fix it. Here's the layout:
<nefrin> The GRUB Loader no longer counts down and auto boots, but takes me to the kernel screen so I have to choose which kernel.
<nefrin> One I pick the kernel and continue loading, the Usplash booting screen displays just fine, then I get a black screen with a underscore cursor in the upper left hand corner. System will hang here forever, no GDM Login, keyboard is unresponsive except for holding down CTRL+ALT+DEL for several seconds, then it will reboot.
<nefrin> The recent most kernel is 2.6.24-23-rt
<FloodBot2> nefrin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nefrin> If I use the recovery mode kernel of the same type, I can resume normal boot and this is what I get:
<jochenh> G-Blunted: okay done
<G-Blunted> jochenh, restart firefox and see if it works
<stefg> nefrin: seems your /boot/grub/menu.lst is gone or damaged. have you run sudo update-grub (and sudo update-initramfs -u just for good measure ) ?
<G-Blunted> did you have to sudo to save that?
<dopiwan> is there any software app similar to Ventrilo or Skype that is encrypted and can be hosted locally for free?
<Sarthor> how to define $IP1=192.168.1.2
<Deamos> Anyone wanna help me deal with Samba? :D
<nefrin> stefg --- should I run it from LiveCD?
<Zombie_Gaz> Trying to get ansi colours to show up properly in gnome-terminal. Anyone got any ideas?
<G-Blunted> !justask | deamos
<ubottu> deamos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jochenh> G-Blunted: same error : http://pastebin.com/m27c945fc
<stefg> nefrin: only if you chrooted to your installed system. but you should inspect /boot/grub/menu.lst on your installed system first. is it there? Does it look good ?
<rww> Sarthor: $IP1, etc., on that page are just placeholders. You just substitute the real values for the placeholders in the command.
<rww> Sarthor: It says that right there on the page.
<Sarthor> rww, Ok.
<Deamos> Ok, Trying to connect Using Nautilis to a network share via the Network Browser, It shows the workgroups but when I try to connect to the workgroup, it reports Unable to Mount Share.  I can connect by manually entering the IP address in the Network Browser Windows.
<nefrin> stefg ---- that's the problem, I'm not sure how to get into my system because of the boot hang up after the splash
<Zombie_Gaz> Trying to get ansi colours to show up properly in gnome-terminal. Do I need a certain font or to set my term? Anyone got any ideas?
<G-Blunted> jochenh,  is that what happens when you view flash? or when you startup firefox?
<dougofborg> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<stefg> nefrin: are you on Live CD on the broken system ?
<jochenh> G-Blunted: when I click on a flash video or a flash app
<nefrin> stefg ----- currently I am on a secondary laptop, but I can be booted up into liveCD on the trouble system in a few seconds
<stefg> nefrin: since you were messing with usplash you might have broken the initrd
<G-Blunted> hmm..lemme see...
<nefrin> stefg ---- yeah, that will teach me my lesson about customizing boot screens
<^hashbang^> jochenh: in firefox in the url bar type about:flash and imagebin that
<kbrosnan> ^hashbang^: about:flash is not a valid about: page
<rww> ^hashbang^, jochenh: about:flash isn't a valid URL. Try about:plugins
<Deamos> Guessing nobody has an idea on my Samba issue then :D
<thomc> exit
<^hashbang^> doh! yea sorry ment plugins
<racecar56> what do i do about my computer refusing to boot into my server cd? i put my server's HD in my pc and then installed it 'on the pc' where-as it goes on ym server's HD instead
<stefg> nefrin: OTOH...  all nerds had to break dozends of systems just to gain the experience they have now...
<Rencx> how i can remove Folder where root is owner?
<J6Dof> hi, when i update my package list iget this error : http://paste.org/index.php?id=5308 . wht is the problem ?
<^hashbang^> Rencx: sudo rm -f foldername
<nefrin> stefg ----- I know, seems like I intentionally break this system a few times a month just to figure it out
<jochenh> G-Blunted: http://pastebin.com/m667e3de4
<stefg> nefrin: ... the usual leraning curve
<jochenh> G-Blunted: sry its german: Aktiviert=aktivated
<jochenh> G-Blunted: let me knoe i there are words you have to know
<Deamos> Ok, Trying to connect Using Nautilis to a network share via the Network Browser, It shows the workgroups but when I try to connect to the workgroup, it reports Unable to Mount Share.  I can connect by manually entering the IP address in the Network Browser Windows. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<Rencx> ^hashbang^ cant
<^hashbang^> jochenh: man that is strange. I'm using the same plugin and I don't get the firefox crash... tho I do now notice I also have     File name: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 10.0 r15
<alaz> Deamos, samba share?
<Deamos> yes
<^hashbang^> Rencx: what error did you get?
<J6Dof> anyone to help me whith this : http://paste.org/index.php?id=5308 ?
<Deamos> It will not get past the Workgroup listing
<Deamos> But will connect if I manually type in the address in the window ie: smb://192.168.1.x/
<Rencx> ^hashbang^ in terminal none with Shift+Delete Premision Diend
<^hashbang^> Deamons: did you run sudo apt-get update link the output mentions at the bottom?
<jochenh> ^hashbang^: thats because you have the nswrapperplugin one
<nefrin> stefg ---- Ok, I'm up in LiveCD, if I try to run sudo update-grub in a terminal, it tells me there is no GRUB directory found
<phoenixz> Every reboot I have a process "socket" taking up +95% of my CPU resources. the parent process is cups, and I suspect this is a print job I once accidentally sent to a print which no longer exists. How can I remove this job?? I can not find it anywhere, and killing off cups every restart isnt a solution either :)
<^hashbang^> Rencx: in a terminal do sudo su - and then cd to the file and try removing it that way
<G-Blunted> jochenh, hmm...i don't know....you don't got the compiste extension...which is the cause of this problem 90% of the time...
<^hashbang^> jochenh: yes, which is now making me wonder, which on the browser is really using =)
<Deamos> yes I did. all packages are updated, hash
<nickrud_> ^hashbang^, you should suggest sudo -i rather than sudo su - (same results, consistent with #ubuntu policy)
<Zombie_Gaz> Trying to get ansi colours to show up properly in gnome-terminal. Do I need a certain font or to set my term to something different? Anyone got any ideas?
<G-Blunted> jochenh, you could try uninstalling libflash-mozplugin and instead use flashplugin-nonfree
<stefg> nefrin: be aware that your installed system isn't even mounted yet... where's your system installed ? (/dev/sda1?)
<^hashbang^> nickrud_: ah ok cool, did not know that.. sorry
<^hashbang^> nickrud_: I'm old school.. =)
<isase> Hmm.
<isase> I can't get samba to work.
<jochenh> G-Blunted: I dont use the libflash-mozplugin.I use this one : http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<nefrin> stefg ----- I've mounted my installed hard drive with the system (/media/disk) and am in the /boot/grub folder
<Deamos> welcome to the boat, isase :)
<isase> I installed all the necessary packages on two Ibex machines, they're on the same workgroup
<isase> Daemos: LOL
<aLeSD> hi what's the name of the flash plugin ?
<isase> Yet they don't see each other's shared folders.
 * Deamos feels a great need to stab Samba
<jbuncher> Are there any kernel devs in here that could help me troubleshoot intel wireless connectivity?  Connecting to WPA Enterprise SSID Hidden with 2.6.24-23 always fails, but with 2.6.24-22 it always succeeds.  Bugreport and syslogs for failed and successful connection attempts are at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317976 .  Thanks for your time!
<stefg> nefrin: is there a file menu.lst ?
<alaz> Deamos, most of the time its login details thats the problem. samba is a shitty protocol
<isase> I even turned off DHCP and assigned static IPs (which RUINED my nice little IP table)
<solexious> Hello, my sound is only coming out as a crackly, works fine in windoes, can I reinstall sound on my system?
<nefrin> stefg ---- I have a menu.lst and a menu.lst~ file both same file size and day time group in that folder
<alaz> Deamos, is it a windows server that you are trying to access?
<G-Blunted> jochenh,  i think i found it
<Deamos> well, if it was login details it should be having an issue w/ Names to IPs
<Deamos> Windows and Linux
<stefg> nefrin: so that's /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst , right?
<nefrin> stefg ---- that is correct
<Coded_> I have a box thats running 8.10 that was set up without a wifi card and was using a crossover cable to get to the wan.  I took the wifi adapter out of the old machine and put it in the box im using now.  iwconfig picks it up but will not connect to my wep network (the command 'sudo iwconfig ath0 essid NetName key 12345678... && sudo dhclient ath0")
<stefg> nefrin: so look what's in it
<Rencx> ^hashbang^: rm: cannot remove `/home/user/Videos/BPI': Is a directory
<jochenh> G-Blunted: that would be perfect
<jp_sf> solexious: no need you could try to start alsamixer and pump up the volume
<Coded_> I can get at it using the live cd though (what Im using now)
<^hashbang^> Rencx: try rm -rf
<G-Blunted> lol actually maybe not
<Rencx> ^hashbang^: i crate folders throught kino in sudo mood
<diginux> quick question, just upgraded to jaunty, ping can resolve ips, but ssh and firfox cannot, any suggestions?
<G-Blunted> video/flv       Flash-Video     flv     Ja  <---this is Totem
<Coded_> how can I get the packages I need and leave them on the partition for an "offline installation" ?
<alaz> Coded_, what does your ifconfig print out?
<G-Blunted> jochenh,  try uninstalling/disabling Totem
<solexious> jp_sf, it is up, when muted no sound comes out, when not muted just some crackling comes out
<Guest93484> hello
<Guest93484> i have couple of questions regarding ubuntu
<Coded_> alaz; "ifconfig ath0" shows the default mac / ipv6, but no ip or subnetting
<isase> Bah, screw it. I'm just going to mount the shares using NFS. Samba blows.
<Rencx> ^hashbang^: ty last one works.. what -rf do?
<stefg> nefrin: do have network on the Live CD ?
<nightrid3r> !ask | Guest93484
<ubottu> Guest93484: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<G-Blunted> jochenh, the flash plugin doesn't appear to be associated with .flv though, so i wouldn't think that would be a conflict...but maybe...
<george> guest they jus want you to ask them..
<nefrin> stefg -----I have wired network on Live CD
<alaz> Coded_, and iwconfig?
<jp_sf> solexious: could you try: alsamixer -Dhw
<^hashbang^> Rencx: it mean to force and recursivly remove
<jochenh> G-Blunted: i'll try
<Guest93484> alright sorry :P
<Guest93484> well
<Guest93484> i have ubuntu on my dell mini
<Guest93484> and everytime i try to install or update packages it keeps giving me errors
<prince_jammys> Guest93484: all on one line
<isase> xD
<isase> What errors?
<stefg> nefrin: so you might connect to this channel from the Live CD, too ... makes pasting to the pastebin easier
<prince_jammys> Guest93484: otherwise your question gets chopped to bits and it's hard to read
<Coded_> alaz: "sudo iwconfig" shows the essid, key (1234-1234-...) and security shows 'restricted' but I have tried setting that to open 'sudo iwconfig ath0 key open' and connecting but no response from the ap
<jochenh> G-Blunted: same error...
<Coded_> most of the stats: rx,tx ... are 0
<G-Blunted> what did you do?
<jochenh> G-Blunted: I disabled the totem plugin
<Coded_> for some reason the gui apps seem to work but not from the cli
<alaz> Coded_, so iwconfig ath0 shows that its connected to the wifi but theres no ip recieved?
<G-Blunted> and restarted firefox and all that?
<Coded_> alaz: i think it just shows the settings cause it shows "no associated"
<Coded_> *not associated
<jochenh> G-Blunted: it should be a Xserver problem
<alaz> Coded_, it should be a pretty straigtforward thing to setup iwconfig. but remember that ifconfig also has to be setup in /etc/network/interfaces
<anom01y> is there any way I can determine what is causing my X to crash.
<alaz> anom01y, check /var/log/messages
<G-Blunted> hmm, think so?
<Coded_> alaz; I've done it before on 8.04 but I'm wondering if since there was no card in during install some necessary packages are not installed
<jochenh> G-Blunted: yes because me-tv is crashing the same way
<alaz> Coded_, what chipset does it use?
<Coded_> i wanted to find a package cd so I could do an offline type of install
<carpii> is there a vnc server i can run on ubuntu., that will let me connect from windows, using remote desktop?
<nefrin2> stefg ---- this is nefrin up on LiveCD, never used paste bin before so not sure how, usually I just use the forums
<Coded_> Atheros, its using the restricted driver in the driver manager
<G-Blunted> me-tv?
<stefg> nefrin2: look in /topic
<G-Blunted> what is that?
<stefg> !paste | nefrin
<ubottu> nefrin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<alaz> Coded_, if its atheros it should work out of the box i think. isnt it compiled straight into the kernel
<M3TAPHYS1CS> hi guys im using a laptop with a rtl8187 driver which is having alot of problems with Ubuntu, ive read that ndiswrapper fixes this issue but ive had trouble following theguides and was wondering if anyone here who has experience would be willing to talk me thruough it
<prince_jammys> anom01y: the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log might be of use
<trygg> Anyone know what themes are used here? http://www.kimchikid.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/green-theme.jpg
<^hashbang^> jochenh: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#amd64andppc
<jochenh> G-Blunted: "A digital television (DVB) viewer for GNOME"
<Coded_> alaz; the driver seems to be there and working 'iwlist ath0 scan' gives an accurate reading for the area
<G-Blunted> hmm...crashes the same way huh>?
<nefrin2> stefg ---- duh, I'm an idiot... that being said, you want my whole menu.lst pasted?
<rww> M3TAPHYS1CS: I have rtl8187 too, tried NDISwrapper, and it didn't really work well at all. I ended up switching to ethernet instead =/
<M3TAPHYS1CS> rww: *supersadface*
<stefg> nefrin2: yeah ... to pastebin.
<jochenh> ^hashbang^: i'll try, thanks
<sinmok> Hey everyone. Just a simple question. I' can browse my vista partition and view the files, folders ect. However for some reason XLXS extention files dont appear (office 07 excel documents). Is there anyway i can get it to appear?
<Coded_> is there a package that would handle the wep protocol ?
<nefrin2> stefg ----- http://paste.ubuntu.com/116222/
<stefg> k
<alaz> Coded_, networkmanager is a gui
<rww> M3TAPHYS1CS: Yeah, I know. What problems are you having with the regular driver? Random disconnects?
<jochenh> ^hashbang^: "Be aware that this is pre-release software and there could be bugs." hmm could be the bug
<M3TAPHYS1CS> rww yes i was getting that but it evenutally prevented my from using the internet at all..i would connect fine but couldnt access firefox or irc..
<^hashbang^> jochenh: lol yea
<anom01y> I am looking for information on how to set up ubuntu to run multiple users properly.
<Coded_> alaz; you know what I never tried getting at it from a term I just figured it wasn't installed cause it wasn't showing up on the taskbar
<^hashbang^> jochenh: that what I find so odd. I have an nvidia quadro fx card, amd64 9.04 and flash working fine.
<jochenh> ^hashbang^: so I should try the 32bit one
<jochenh> ^hashbang^: how did you installed your flash version
<anom01y> as it is now, running two users is very unstable. X crashes quite frequently and I am unable to isolate the problem
<^hashbang^> jochenH: well, at this point I think anything is worth trying =)
<rww> M3TAPHYS1CS: Yeah. That's caused by a bug that's logged in both Ubuntu and the Linux Kernel's bugtrackers. Hopefully one day someone will get around to fixing it :(
<anom01y> I have had this issue for years now.
<stefg> nefrin2: hmmm ... looks good so far. so open a terminal and run mount -o bind /dev /media/disk/dev
<eighthour> is there a good program for ubuntu for recovering data from a cd that is scratched to hell....???....
<alaz> Coded_, can install it with apt-get install networkmanager i reckon
<stefg> nefrin2: sudo !
<ryanprior> anom01y: Ubuntu is pre-configured to naturally and easily handle multiple users. Is there anything specific you'd like to ask questions about?
<Coded_> alaz; with no network connection though?
<Coded_> :)
<jochenh> ^hashbang^: how did you installed flash on your pc?
<M3TAPHYS1CS> rww: the sooner the better brother =( so that basically rules out all distros then?
<G-Blunted> jochenh, try sudo apt-get remove flashplayer-mozilla | sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin   and see if the different flash player still crashes firefox....if it does you can assume it's more related to X than to flash/firefox
<ryanprior> eighthour: ddrecover is a good utility for that.
<rww> M3TAPHYS1CS: Yeah, all the ones I've tried have had the same problem.
<alaz> Coded_,  probably not... it should be on the cd though.
<eighthour> ryanprior, thanks....
<nefrin2> stefg ---- entered the command in sudo, it just put me back to a command prompt
<^hashbang^> jochenh: once sec let me find the url
<anom01y> ryanprior, I have two users, one runs compiz fusion, the other does not. For some reason I can't keep both users open for longer than 1/2 hour without one of them crashing and returning me to the login screen.
<alaz> you tried execing networkmanager from bash
<stefg> nefrin2: so it worked ...
<Coded_> alaz; not yet I assumed I didn't have it :P ill go try it now
<ryanprior> anom01y: Do you mean that you're using the "Switch user" functionality?
<nefrin2> stefg ---- assume so, no errors
<stefg> nefrin, now sudo mount -t proc none /media/disk/proc
<anom01y> ryanprior, yes
<anom01y> ctrl alt f7 and f9
<M3TAPHYS1CS> rww: thanks for the information..maybe ill wake up tomorrow and a new drivers been released ^_^
<zmiq> hi, I have some trouble with xorg-intel driver, but found a patch that solves it. Can anyone tell me where to find instructions to apply the patch and recompile by miself?
<nefrin2> stefg ----- same as before, went straight back to command line
<Guest10071> I currently have a dell mini with ubuntu installed on it, I am not able to install any packages because of the errors i keep getting, and i am not able to install openoffice on my netbook either, does anyone know how to fix the errors that are coming up?
<anom01y> but quite often I find that one of the sessions is no longer open and I always need to re-log in. I must do this 10 times a day.
<sinmok> Hey everyone. Just a simple question. I' can browse my vista partition and view the files, folders ect. However for some reason XLXS extention files dont appear (office 07 excel documents). Is there anyway i can get it to appear?
<stefg> nefrin2: taht's fine... we just mounted /dev and /proc to the installed system in preparation of a chroot (change root)
<ryanprior> anom01y: I don't know much about how those feature work, unfortunately. Out of interest, have you tried the same thing with a different distro?
<^hashbang^> jochenh: I can't find the url. I installed from the adobe labs site http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<stefg> nefrin now 'cd /media/disk'  then 'chroot .'
<rww> M3TAPHYS1CS: The bug report to keep an eye on is https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/182473 , by the way. There's something at the bottom of that about it maybe getting fixed soon, but it isn't the first time that's been said, so I'm not rolling out the parade yet. Hopefully, though :)
<anom01y> yes I seem to get the same problem with debian
<stefg> nefrin2: now 'cd /media/disk'  then 'sudo chroot .'
<anom01y> I have had this issue for over a year now.
<anom01y> not sure if its compiz, wine, or alsa.
<M3TAPHYS1CS> rww: yeah i have had a look through that before but its bookmarked now..i shall check daily =)
<eighthour> ryanprior, where do i get that from....???....not in synaptic and download not showing up in google....
<anom01y> could be firefox too, or flash..
<jochenh> G-Blunted: this version dont have youtube support
<jochenh> ^hashbang^: thanks
<nefrin2> stefg ---- ok, I went from ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/disk$  TO root@ubuntu:/#
<stefg> nefrin2: ok, now you are in your installed system
<^hashbang^> jochenh: np
<G-Blunted> jochenh, try this one  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<G-Blunted> im not sure if it has youtube support tho..
<G-Blunted> i just know it's another flash plugin :)
<stefg> nefrin2: now run update-grub
<anom01y> ryanprior, do you have any suggestions on how I could isolate this problem ??? I was considering removing the other user and just using one, but thats a retarded solution and doesnt do anything to prevent others from having this problem
<Necrogamemaster> Hello everyone
<jochenh> G-Blunted: thats the flash plugin i'm using
<kjell> Hello Necrogamemaster
<jochenh> G-Blunted: adobe flash plugin 10 for 64bit
<ryanprior> anom01y: I don't understand what's going on under the hood there well enough to be helpful, unfortunately.
<felixsulla> If a machine has windows on it now, can you add Ubuntu to a new partition?
<jochenh> G-Blunted: what flash plugin are you using?
<Necrogamemaster> what are we discussing?
<G-Blunted> is that non-free one the one that comes from adobe?
<nefrin2> stefg ----- results of command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116223/
<G-Blunted> hmm lemme see
<jp_sf> felixsulla: yes
<jochenh> G-Blunted: yes
<FactTech> Question: Is this a good place to ask a network-manager question, or is there a more specialized channel?
<DIFH-ice1oot> FactTech: just ask the question
<felixsulla> jp_sf: How would you format the new partition?
<^hashbang^> FactTech: this one is fine
<jp_sf> !topic | Necrogamemaster
<ubottu> Necrogamemaster: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Necrogamemaster> We always try to help
<G-Blunted> File name: libflashplayer.so -> Shockwave Flash 10.0 r15...
<G-Blunted> i don't know what the package is named tho...lemme see
<diginux> quick question, my network works, i can ssh to an ip, and ping a hostname, but cant ssh to a hostname
<jochenh> G-Blunted: thats flashplugin-nonfree
<jp_sf> felixsulla: usually people use a boot CD, meaning they boot from the CD and then follow the steps to install Linux, choosing to "dual-boot" with windows (if you still need it)
<phoenixz> Every reboot I have a process "socket" taking up +95% of my CPU resources. the parent process is cups, and I suspect this is a print job I once accidentally sent to a print which no longer exists. How can I remove this job?? I can not find it anywhere, and killing off cups every restart isnt a solution either :)
<eighthour> ryanprior, where can i get ddrecover....???....
<^hashbang^> jochenh: I don't have that installed. I installed from the adobe site... so when I look in synaptic I see nofree listed but not installed
<G-Blunted> ah
<FactTech> Question: I have two network cards on my machine. One is connected to the internet and one to a local LAN. I'm trying to get internet connection sharing to computers on the local LAN... Network Manager sees the internet side and connects just fine via DHCP. However, the local LAN does not come up correctly when set to "shared to other computers".
<stefg> nefrin2: looks good...  and just for good measure we'll run dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic (not the *-rt kernel). and try to boot that then
<jochenh> ^hashbang^: yes I did the same
<ryanprior> eighthour: I can't find where using Google, and I don't know where I got my copy. Shame, because it's exactly what you're looking for.
<FactTech> ifconfig shows that the interface is seen, but no IP4 address is assigned.
<^hashbang^> jochenh: hmmmm. *bangs head*
<jp_sf> phoenixz: lprm -
<FactTech> I can manually assign one, but this does not seem to result in the sharing of the internet connection.
<jochenh> ^hashbang^: but your file name is an other?
<ryanprior> eighthour: I see lots of results on Google of people talking about how great it is or how they used it, but I can't find a download link.
<anom01y> ryanprior, ok I got this error message..
<anom01y> "caught signal 11: server aborting"
<^hashbang^> jochenh:? the one from adobes's website?
<anom01y> "xinit: connection to server lost"
<eighthour> ryanprior, same here....
<FactTech> Any clues why the "shared to other computers" setting wouldn't be working?
<^hashbang^> jochenh: I pulled http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.d21.1.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<anom01y> that was what is displayed when I go ctrl-alt-f1
<anom01y> (which is the session I am using for the second user, which just crashed).
<phoenixz> jp_sf: returns prompt.. is normal?
<nefrin2> stefg ---- ran the dpkg http://paste.ubuntu.com/116232/   --- when I reboot, I am guesing that I will want to chose the 2.6.24.23-generic kernel to boot with?
<phoenixz> jp_sf: socket is still there..
<jp_sf> phoenixz: your cupsd is running ? what top is stating ?
<trygg> Where is the grub file located if you boot from the hdd?
<stefg> nefrin2: yup... but first we're going to rewrite the mbr
<phoenixz> jp_sf: just restarted cups, did lprm -, top shows "socket" process @ +95%
<jochenh> ^hashbang^: yes I use the same
<stefg> nefrin2: now out of the chroot again... press ctrl-d
<maverickprowls> Hello all
<^hashbang^> jochenh: have you tried the links I sent you?
<ryanprior> eighthour: Found it! http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html
<nefrin2> stefg ---- back to: ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/disk$
<jochenh> ^hashbang^: hmm I'll try the 32 one
<ryanprior> eighthour: I think ddrecover was an older Unix utility.
<jp_sf> phoenixz: you have the pid ? of the process ?
<^hashbang^> jochenh: ok
<stefg> nefrin2: good now run 'sudo grub'
<nefrin2> stefg ---- done
<stefg> nefrin2: you'll get a grub prompt
<jochenh> ^hashbang^: I think this once help me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#amd64andppc thanks for that
<stefg> nefrin2: at the grub-prompt type'find /boot/grub/stage1' and tell me what turns up
<^hashbang^> jochenh: ok so you can play flash now?
<Kakinho> Indo ao banhu...
<phoenixz> jp_sf: yeah, I can kill it if I'd like to but.. the problem is that I have to do thaht every reboot and I don't want to do that anymore.. the (@#*@(* print job just has to piss off
<nefrin2> stefg ---- (hd1,0)
<trygg> How do I know what device is mounted on a HDD?
<jochenh> ^hashbang^: not until now, but i'll try the 32bit version
<rww> !ohmy | phoenixz
<ubottu> phoenixz: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<anom01y> ryanprior, is it normal that the cpu spikes whenever I switch users ? I notice it shoots up to like 80% every time.
<^hashbang^> jochenh: oh ok ...
<nightrid3r> !br | Kakinho
<eighthour> ryanprior, thanks anyway....
<ubottu> Kakinho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<stefg> nefrin2: ok .. now 'root (hd1,0)' then 'setup (hd1)'
<phoenixz> rww: pardon my french
<jochenh> G-Blunted: I'll try the 32bit version, thanks for your help until now
<jp_sf> phoenixz: are you sure it is a print job ?
<Omar> Hello, I try to install xilinx ISE webpack on my ubuntu
<ryanprior> eighthour: Did you see that I found what you're looking for?
<phoenixz> jp_sf: yes.. ps -F PID gives me cups as parent
<ryanprior> eighthour: ddrescue should probably work.
<diginux> everyone, i have asked my question twice now, no one will answer, is there a better place to ask my question?
<jochenh> G-Blunted: looks like the 64bit version has bugs
<nefrin2> stefg ----- http://paste.ubuntu.com/116235/
<Omar> but the CD (attached with xilinx kit) contain installer only for Red Hat Linux
<Omar> what can I do???
<stefg> nefrin2: brilliant ... now try rebooting
<Omar> to install it on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> jochenh NOt really bugs, but more to learn and very little advantage even when you do run 64  bit
<nefrin2> stefg ---- will do, I will still be in chat as "nefrin" incase anything goes wrong
<ryanprior> anom01y: I truly have no clue what happens when you switch users and leave the session for one of them running. I've never done it in my life - I always log off - and I've never bothered to look at how it works under the hood, so asking me these questions will get you nowhere. I suggest that you start reading, googling, investigating, etc.
<stefg> nefrin2: i didn't forget that :-)
<jochenh> looks like there's an error between my hardware and 64bit plugin
<eighthour> ryanprior, no....sorry....i was still looking myself....thanks....
<G-Blunted> ya
<nightrid3r> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Jack_Sparrow> Omar Patience.  ask a full and complete question..  and DONT try to install redhat linux software on  or in Uubntu
<bernz> hi! i have a typical PC, nothing too fancy, *except* a PCI USB 2.0 expansion card; 'intrepid' installed fine, and stuff's good, except my mobo USB ports aren't fully functional; they're powered (i can charge stuff), but inserted devices don't register, and make no noise in '/var/log/messages' (which i've follow-tailed before plugging); devices plugged into the expansion card DO make noise in the log... it's like the mobo's host(s) are not getting initialized.
<trygg> Let me rephrase that, where do I see how the HDDs are mounted?
<jp_sf> phoenixz: and if you issue a lpstat -o
<CJ__> What's the command to make a sha256 hash of a given string?
<m4rtin> is there a sctor mode using ntfsresize?
<ryanprior> trygg: /etc/fstab
<phoenixz> jp_sf: nothing.. returns to promppt
<SkEmO> hi!
<m4rtin> *sector
<Jack_Sparrow> trygg mount in a term, but it brings up everything
<jp_sf> phoenixz: then it means the queue is empty
<SkEmO> i have kubuntu 7.10, if i upgrade to 8.10, will i loose all my info?
<jp_sf> phoenixz: sis you submitt a job as root or as aanother user ?
<Omar> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, so I can't install xilinx ISE webpack on my ubuntu??? because I have only Windows installer and Red Hat installer in the CD, so what can I do
<jp_sf> phoenixz: did you submitt a job as root or as aanother user ?
<phoenixz> jp_sf: AFAIK, as my own user..
<jp_sf> phoenixz: then it is not a job
<phoenixz> jp_sf: maybe I sent it as root by accident.. dunno
<SkEmO> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<phoenixz> let me check lpstat as root
<Jack_Sparrow> Omar I have no idea what you are trying to install. but alien is a bad choice
<ryanprior> CJ__: You can use openssl to perform that hash.
<^hashbang^> Omar: Xilinx is only supported or RHEL and will run on CentOS 32/64bit outside of that.. good luck
<phoenixz> jp_sf: nothing either...
<ryanprior> CJ__: man openssl
<phoenixz> jp_sf: but then.. its cups that creates the socket process, cups is thhe parent process
<CJ__> ryanprior: alright, thanks
<shay26m> Hello , how can i set the swap size in Ubuntu ?
<Omar> Jack_Sparrow: ^hashbang^: OK... thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> shay26m gparted is the usual way to set the size of your swap partition
<trygg> Jack_Sparrow: Ah there we go. How do I know which ones of the /dev/sd** is what when trying to configure GRUB?
<^hashbang^> Omar: np
<bernz> (another vote for gparted)
<Jack_Sparrow> trygg sda1 id hd0,0
<bernz> shay26m, keep in mind if you are going to use 'hibernate', your swap needs to be at least as big as your RAM and then some
<trygg> What would /dev/sdb1 be?
<dou213> can somebody help me set up my ftp-server correctly? i am behind my router, trying to connect with FileZilla within the lan on an ubuntu server box, when i connect unencrypted it works just fine, when i do it with SSL it gives me an error: Connection timed out!
<[TiZ]> Hi. I'm trying to uninstall some old kernels in intrepid. But I get errors when I try to do so. "Errors were encountered while processing: linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic, linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic". Can anyone help me out?
<stefg> nefrin: how's things going ?
<trygg> Jack_Sparrow: hd1,0 right?
<Jack_Sparrow> trygg hd1,0
<nefrin> stefg ----- not quit working, http://paste.ubuntu.com/116237/
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<trygg> Alright, thanks Jack_Sparrow.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> trygg pm me if you need more help withthat
<dou213> i am using vsftpd
<nefrin> stefg ---- hand typed that in while looking at the screen from my secondary laptop
<psufan> hi
<^hashbang^> hi
<shay26m> Jack_Sparrow: what are the steps in order to create swap ? (when i installed Ubuntu i didnt created the swap . when i go to system monitor swap : 0 bytes (0.0%) of 0 bytes ?
<psufan> how do i edit MS access on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> shay26m It creates swap by default.  YOuwill need to shrink arnother partition in order to make swap..  Please tell me this isnt one of those Wubi insta;;s
<DIFH-ice1oot> psufan: openoffice i think
<ryanprior> psufan: What does MS stand for?
<DIFH-ice1oot> ryanprior: microsoft
<psufan> ryanprior: Micro Soft
<Stroganoff> shay26m: use gparted (perhaps livecd) to resize your linux partition and create a swap partition, and add the swap partition to fstab
<psufan> open offices will do Access?
<psufan> can it do VBA?
<ryanprior> psufan: So, you mean Microsoft Access, the database product? In that case, I think OpenOffice.org Base can open those files.
<evon> anyone here using e17?
<theacolyte> I'm trying to get my 2nd monitor with display port working (NVIDIA) - it seems like the display is disabled and I can't enable it
<DIFH-ice1oot> psufan: dont know, you can also use ms office with ubuntu and wine
<stefg> nefrin: hmmm... so i'm pretty positive that grub and kernel are there... the only thing that annoyed me was that grub reported (hd1,0) instead of (hd0,0) ... the other possibly thing can be filesystem damage
<ryanprior> psufan: I think the very latest version of Base can do some VBA stuff, but I doubt the coverage is complete yet.
<psufan> WINE????
<Jack_Sparrow> evon e17 as in the livecd or enlightenment the desktop
<Stroganoff> evon: go to #enlightenment
<^hashbang^> psufan: wine?
<psufan> WHAT
<stefg> nefrin: so boot up the CD agian, but don't mount the installed system
<psufan> MS Office is nto very relaxing
<nefrin> stefg ---- I think that it reported hd1,0 because I have a second hard drive in that computer that boots windows XP
<evon> Jack_Sparrow: I am using it as a desktop. I'm having trouble setting up wireless in ozos
<rww> !wine | psufan
<ubottu> psufan: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<shay26m> Jack_Sparrow: does it possible to create the swap partition without the livecd ? (i dont have here  right now the cd)
<Jack_Sparrow> evon Wrong channel for support
<anom01y> is there any way from preventing a session from being logged out, or crashed, so it is more secure and will always be "on" ??
<ryanprior> shay26m: You can create a swap partition using gparted.
<Jack_Sparrow> shay26m Not your best choice.  you cant resize while it is mounted
<anom01y> so that if someone comes up to the computer and screws with it my session won't crash all the time ?
<^hashbang^> shay26m: download gpartd burn to cd and then reboot your computer with the cd and resize your harddrive to fit a swap partition
<ryanprior> Jack_Sparrow: Could mount as read-only.
<stefg> nefrin: and that could cause confusion... some BIOS's flip the numbering around when you choose a different boot device... so grun looks at hd0,  while the bios thinks it's hd1 in grub-speak
<DIFH-ice1oot> shay26m: swap must not be an extra partition it can also be a file on an existing partition
<Jack_Sparrow> ryanprior No you cant
<ryanprior> Jack_Sparrow: Oh. Nevermind then. =X
<shay26m> Jack_Sparrow: i have also windows vista partition i can resize the partition and use the space for the Ubuntu swap right ?
<SkEmO> atheros wireless cards work with ubuntu 8.10?
<evon> how do i change channels?
<Cpudan80> Does anyone know of a decent pandora desktop thing for linux ?
<Jack_Sparrow> shay26m yes, but you will screw up fstab, grub and probably your mbr
<nightrid3r> SkEmO: yes
<DIFH-ice1oot> evon: /join #channelname
<nefrin> stefg ----- that could be it, I'm booted back into LiveCD
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80 I use pandora in firefox in ubuntu
<SkEmO> oh
<SkEmO> thanks nightrid3r
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah that works, but I'd kinda like to have a desktop client thing
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: they have a windows vista panel applet which is kinda nice
<stefg> nefrin: run 'sudo fdisk -l ' and show the output on pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80 that isnt pandora
<Cpudan80> its not?
<kjell> :D
<Cpudan80> It says it is... it looks like it is .... works with my pandora account
<ex0a> i'm getting a syslog error about a file not existing even though it's there: execv( /glftpd/bin/glftpd ) failed: No such file or directory (errno = 2)
<ex0a> any ideas how to correct that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80 Someones implememtation of it..
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: Actually this was for Win7 now that I think about it
<Cpudan80> oh
<Cpudan80> I see
<nefrin2> stefg ----- http://paste.ubuntu.com/116241/
<stefg> nefrin: wait... the message you received are already kernel messages... so grub got it right, i think it's an initrd problem
<ex0a> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1461252 2009-02-09 17:47 /glftpd/bin/glftpd <- shows the file is there and proper perms
<akorpija> Anybody know the major window navigators? Like AWN, Cairo, and what else? I'm convinced i was using something before i formatted my HD thatw asn't either of those but was killer
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80 we use pandora at the office.  Works great. until someone opens up a second copy and two songs start playing throgh the sound system
<Cpudan80> lol
<Jon0> akorpija, do you mean window managers?
<Cpudan80> oops
<stefg> nefrin2: but just to make sure we'll run sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<ryanprior> akorpija: Gnome-Do perhaps?
<stefg> nefrin2: make sure it's not mounted
<Jack_Sparrow> akorpija http://xwinman.org/
<nefrin2> stefg ---- running now, it isn't mounted
<ryanprior> Jack_Sparrow: Not window managers. Dock programs.
<mib_rxo3tt> Hey, I would like to boot from my flash drive. How do I copy my Ubuntu ISO file to my flash drive and make it able to be booted from (formatted correctly)?
<akorpija> no i mean like navigators like AWN and Cairo-Dock
<eraldo> need help getting wifi to work on openWrt... I have no idea why it does not work. please someone help me out
<ryanprior> mib_rxo3tt: System -> Administration -> Create a USB Startup Disk
<ASrock> what command should i use in the terminal to find out my ip address on the network?
<psufan> how many floppies does UBUNTU take up?
<wassy121> ASrock: ifconfig
<dou213> hi guys, just wandering how i can change the HISTSIZE? with export HISTSIZE='nr' like 3000?
<mib_rxo3tt> ryanprior: Where is system?
<^hashbang^> psufan: floppies?
<wassy121> ASrock: or, visit www.whatismyip.com for your external IP.
<psufan> yes
<zaapiel-mobile> is there a gnome k3b style app?
<^hashbang^> psufan: your joking right? do people still use those?
<psufan> no, yes
<ex0a> anyone know why a file would show up as "no such file or dir" in syslog even though it's there?
<^hashbang^> psufan: well, a default install is 2.7G so I guess a whole lot of floppies
<wassy121> psufan: Ubuntu, just to boot it and get networking can fit on 1 floppy.
<ryanprior> mib_rxo3tt: It's at the top of the screen, near Applications and Places.
<psufan> this PC has no networking
<psufan> which is why i am using floppies
<wassy121> psufan: but, you have to format it properly.  From there you will need to go through a "real" install.
<andresmauricio> hola
<mib_rxo3tt> ryanprior: ... I'm running Windows XP
<ryanprior> psufan: About 280 floppies.
<wassy121> psufan: try a USB stick too.  More space.
<ryanprior> mib_rxo3tt: Ah, In that case, I know there are tutorials out there if you google.
<mib_rxo3tt> ryanprior: I'm mentioning this in a Ubuntu Chatroom because I'm trying to get Ubuntu to work
<^hashbang^> ryanprior: nice man... I was to lazy to do the math
<mib_rxo3tt> ryanprior: Ah, where can I find these?
<psufan> no USB
<psufan> can i get a PS2 stick?
<wassy121> psufan: You can also get real fancy and install via serial cable, printer cable, crossover ethernet to your other computer, etc.
<poseidon> ~netbeans
<DIFH-ice1oot> psufan: no there is no ps2 stick
<poseidon> !netbeans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans
<porter1> hello, does anyone know if gnome turns pidgin to away status if the computer is in screensaver? Or if there's a way teo do this?
<andresmauricio> bo
<mib_rxo3tt> ryanprior: I can't just drag the ISO file into the USB drive?
<psufan> ok I have a printer cable now what
<ryanprior> mib_rxo3tt: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=install+Ubuntu+on+flash+drive
<wassy121> porter1: I think that is a function of the new 8.10 ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_rxo3tt no
<porter1> 8.10 or 9.04?
<^hashbang^> mib_rxo3tt: no...
<stefg> nefrin: another possibility is: your linux drive is quite large. you might suffer from a 'out of range' problem. if you write a new initrd (which happens when you mess with usplash) the initrd might get written far to the rear of the disk.grub/bios might not be able to reach that far back on the disk, b/c the don't have large enough address space
<^hashbang^> mib_rxo3tt: it doesn't work that way.
<wassy121> psufan: read lots of old docs about how to get PC-to-PC communications over a printer cable.
<mib_rxo3tt> ryanprior: Nice website =D. I'm gonna use it.
<wassy121> psufan: like, lots of docs unfortunately:(
<psufan> what
<^hashbang^> wassy121: whoa... now that's oldschool! =)
<stefg> nefrin: how old ist that machine, how old is the bios ?
<wassy121> psufan: letmegooglethatforyou.com
<^hashbang^> wassy121: lmao
<poseidon> Is there a package for netbeans 6.5?
<psufan> what
<nefrin2> stefg ---- machine is a couple of years old, last time I updated bios was about 1 year ago (just before switching to ubuntu from Vista)
<DIFH-ice1oot> poseidon: apt-cache search netbeans will tell you
<Jack_Sparrow> !find netbeans
<ubottu> Found: netbeans
<ryanprior> LOL
<Jack_Sparrow> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Integrated Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 855 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<ex0a> anyone know how i can fix a syslog error about a file not existing even though it's there?: execv( /glftpd/bin/glftpd ) failed: No such file or directory (errno = 2)
<poseidon> netbeans gives me netbeans 6.0.1
<Jack_Sparrow> poseidon that is the current stable from our repos
<psufan> can i use a PS2 cable to install UBUNTU
<Jack_Sparrow> psufan np
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<poseidon> 6.5 has been out for a while right now.  I would think that a package would have been put in the stable repos by now
<nefrin2> stefg ---- I've also had a problem with the large hard drive issue for grub loading, but think I have fixed that problem
<wassy121> psufan: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/PLIP-Install-HOWTO.html#toc8 might be a good start
<psufan> um
<xoox> My filesystem was remounted read only. How do I check why (/var/log/messages is empty)?
<stefg> nefrin2: would taking a backup and repartitioning the drive be an option? Anyway it's a good idea of having the system and your /home separate
<^hashbang^> wassy121: remember "laplink" hehe
<luddite> G'day all - I have 8.04 (ext2 /dev/sdc2 with swap on /dev/sdc1) and 8.10 on extended partition /dev/sdc3 as ->(ext3 /dev/sdc5 with swap on /dev/sdc6. I am worried about deleting 8.04 (/dev/sdc2 and 1). What should i do?
<psufan> what is PLIP
<adaptr> psufan: like SLIP, but different
<genii> psufan: paralel port IP
<wassy121> psufan: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=plip :)
<nefrin2> stefg ---- repartitioning would be an option, though a last option hopefully
<wassy121> psufan: it is for parallel port cable communications between two machines.  You can use it to install linux.
<Jack_Sparrow> nefrin2 I missed the question you had?
<psufan> um
<stefg> nefrin2: how's the fsck going? any errors up to now?
<psufan> can i use my GAME PORT?
<psufan> that may be easier if it is serial
<nefrin2> stefg --- was just remarking that GRUB loading errors are also an issue of having a large hard drive, have had those in the past
<^hashbang^> psufan: how old is this system?
<psufan> the 90s
<genii> psufan: If your computer has no cd, no usb, and just a floppy... you can network it by parallel port cable (sometimes called LapLink cable) and install that way from a second box which also understands PLIP and acts as a n apt-proxy or so
<^hashbang^> psufan: so like a 386? 486?
<psufan> genli: it's not a laptop
<nefrin2> stefg ---- http://paste.ubuntu.com/116245/
<mcgohenn> it doesn't need to be a laptop for laplink cable sto work
<^hashbang^> psufan: your best bet is laplink
<stefg> nefrin2: I tell you what: The longer i think about it, the more i'm convinced that you should make up a better partition scheme for that box
<genii> psufan: I did not state anywhere that this process is limited to laptops
<wassy121> psufan: the "game port" is normally yellow, and is also normally a "midi port".
<psufan> I can use MIDI to install UBUNTU?
<genii> psufan: No
<Jack_Sparrow> psufan Please read our link on all the many ways to install.
<^hashbang^> psufan: hmm, doubt it... serial is your option
<wassy121> psufan: you may have a grey or black 12-pin female back there which is a serial port.  That can be used.
<adaptr> psufan: you can't install anything without physical access
<stefg> nefrin2: yeak.. so filesystem is fine... i'm pretty sure now that your 500G partition is simply too much
<psufan> I am going to use this as a car computer
<nefrin2> stefg ---- yeah, I think that I need a better partition scheme as well
<psufan> I've removed the right side seat
<psufan> to put this computer
<nefrin2> stefg ---- I need a few minutes to mount that drive and recover any important files from it
<Jack_Sparrow> nefrin2 did you pastebin your fdisk -l already
<wassy121> psufan: use a newer system for Solid State Drives.  Old-school spinny hard drives get Fed up by the bumps.
<adaptr> what is it, a friggin Cray 1 ?
<psufan> is there a way to instead use the car management system as my UBUNTU car PC box?
<wassy121> psufan: it would require super extra lotsa hacks.
<Jack_Sparrow> psufan No.  please read our docs
<cdeszaq1> How can I execute a custom script from a post-commit subversion hook? I keep running into permissions errors. The script is simple...cd into a working copy, run svn update. That's it. But it seems that I cannot get the permissions set right because the update fails every time, even with 777 permissions
<jillian> I'm upgrading my ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and have noticed that my sound has gone...Is this going to be fixed once the download is complete?
<stefg> nefrin2: like 256MB /boot , 20G / (root) , 2G swap , rest /home
<cdeszaq1> \nick cdeszaq
<psufan> wassy121: please give me a push in a direction
<wassy121> psufan: you could control the machine with the dashboard switches if you are crafty enough.
<bradly> Anyone know ubuntu puts slapd.conf by default?
<nefrin2> Jack_Sparrow ---- yes, here it is again http://paste.ubuntu.com/116247/
<bradly> *know where
<Jack_Sparrow> nefrin2 ty
<^hashbang^> cdeszaql: pastbin your script
<wassy121> psufan: hacks are things you have to figure out yourself unfortunately :(
<Mike_92> Does Ubuntu come with a VNC client?
<psufan> ok i'm removing my cruise controls
<psufan> and rerouting them to boot UBUNTU
<psufan> and to play music
<Jack_Sparrow> psufan Please stop
<genii> bradly: in /etc   or a subdir of that
<Jack_Sparrow> nefrin2 what issue were you having
<jillian> can anyone help me
<mcgohenn> Mike_92 it comes with a remote desktop, and you can install a VNC
<^hashbang^> Mike_92: you can install one via the package manager or from the terminal via sudo apt-get vnc-common
<psufan> what
<remu> Hey everyone. I am using Geany as my IDE, and I have ubuntu set to open java source code files with Geany, however, when I open a downloaded whatever.java by double clicking in the firefox download window, it always opens it with gedit rather than Geany, if I go to my desktop and double click it, it opens properly in Geany....any ideas on how I can get firefox to use Geany?
<pxc> hey, I'm having atheros wifi problems on Intrepid. How can I get wpa_supplicant to work with the madwifi driver? It's not listed in wpa_supplicant --help.
<psufan> another question: can I replace the OS on my TI-82 so i can use Python instead of just TI BASIC?
<jillian> i need to know if once my ubuntu 8.04 has finished upgrading if my sound will return
<bradly> genii: hmm.. I don't see it in etc. Maybe I have to create it myself after install?
<mcgohenn> psufan: unles you are an automotive programmer... you really don't want to try those kinds of controls...
<nefrin2> Jack_Sparrow ----- can't boot up the system, but I think stefg has got it right, my partition is just too big for ubuntu to handle and I need to clean it up
<cdeszaq1> Here is the update script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116248/  The post-commit hook is just one line to call it: /data/scripts/./update.sh
<cdeszaq1> ^hashbang^: see above
<^hashbang^> cdeszaql: got it...
<luddite> can i delete a partition with a unused 8.04 if its extended partition is running 8.10?
<genii> bradly: You can do something like:   dpkg -L ldap          (or whichever it was that should have the slapd.conf, I forget exact name) and it should list the files it installed
<stefg> nefrin2: replace ubuntu with bios/grub ....
<Jack_Sparrow> nefrin2 grub should go in mbr of sda
<stefg> :-)
<remu> pxc, I dunno if it works for madwifi or not, but my sisters computer has an atheros card, and I went "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid" and then it was working.
<dou213> hi guys, just wandering how i can change the HISTSIZE? with export HISTSIZE='nr' like 3000?
<^hashbang^> cdeszaql: so if your in your svn hooks dir how are you excuting this script in your post-commit file?
<remu> pxc and then her card works on my wpa2 protected network using network-manager
<kholerabbi> the nautilus cd creator has no size indicator?!
<kholerabbi> it doesn't tell you how much is used - lol
<Jack_Sparrow> nefrin2 grub> root (hd1,0)             setup (hd0)
<ryanprior> kholerabbi: That's why we suggest using Brasero instead.
<pxc> remu: I've played with ath5k, but the Ubuntu keeps loading the madwifi driver, despite my contradictory blacklist entries in /etc/modprobe.d/madwifi
<cdeszaq1> ^hashbang^: SVN runs this after a commit completes, so it literally runs the command "/data/scripts/./update.sh" which is the script I pastebin'ed
<j85wilson> I must say even after years of using it, I continue to be impressed by Debian/Ubuntu.  My laptop ran out of battery partway through apt-get upgrade, and I thought it would be borked for sure.  But it came up, and another call to apt-get asked for a specific invocation of dpkg, which finished the upgrade seamlessly.
<bernz> psufan, RS232?
<cdeszaq1> ^hashbang^: The path for the update script is based off of root
<bradly> genii: Thanks. Apparently it doesn't install a slapd.conf any more
<psufan> what?
<remu> pxc, I dont know much about madwifi, doing the backports method, and making sure the backports repo was enabled worked for me
<bernz> (if you're still figuring out some I/O path for your old old machine)
<remu> Sorry
<ryanprior> j85wilson: That's great. Many people are not so lucky, so I'm glad it came up that way for you.
<^hashbang^> cdeszaql: ok so if you run ./post-commit by hand what do you get?
<stefg> Jack_Sparrow: we went through a whole grub reinstall kernel reconfigure and fsck... the bios just doesn't get the initrd... out of address space. got written too far to the back when he did a update-initramfs in the process of customizing usplash
<adaptr> j85wilson: now try unplugging it halfway through a dist-upgrade :)
<^hashbang^> cdeszaql: also make sure to add in your options for your $REPOS and $REV for your mail option too.
<j85wilson> heh, no thanks there adaptr :)
<kholerabbi> ryanprior: yeah. But cd creator is default on blank cds.......this is not good.
<bernz> psu, i must admit i was looking at the scrollbuffer -- perhaps you've already solved your problem ;-)
<Florent_> hi i looking for a soft who can boot my computer with an iso who is on a other partitions (in order to not burn a CD)
<pxc> the repository is enabled, the ath5k driver is installed, and it can be loaded manually... the lappy just always loads the madwifi driver
<psufan> bernz sorry please dont talk about this here
<psufan> you can PM me
<cdeszaq1> ^hashbang^: The options are just ignored, so that's no prob, but I noticed the perms on the post-commit were non-executable...let me try this again :)
<spritle> so, whenever i try to save my video settings in nvidia-settings, i get an error saying it failed to parse xorg.conf O__o
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > Florent_
<ubottu> Florent_, please see my private message
<ryanprior> kholerabbi: Default apps as a whole are a mess in Ubuntu, and I think in other distros as well. There is no good system in place, it's all hodgepodge and much of the time the best choices are not being made anyway.
<^hashbang^> cdeszaql: yea my post-commit is 755
<nefrin2> stefg --- I'm copying files over to an external usb harddrive right now that I can't replace, but it's gonna take about an hour to complete. If you just want to run through any additional steps that I should know about to repartition when I reinstall, I'll cut and past them
<Florent_> ty
<remu> pxc, have you tried uninstalling madwifi? is that even possible?
<j85wilson> spritle: you might pastebin your xorg.conf, maybe there is some error in it for some reason.  I don't know about nvidia-settings
<pxc> remu: i'd have to remove the entire ubuntu-restricted-modules package
<DefineByte> In the process of trying to get sound working with Flash 10 I no longer have sound anywhere. Any ideas on where to start looking?
<mcgohenn> if anyone has a moment, i have a question about ripping music to .mp3 format
<j85wilson> pxc: can you blacklist the modules you don't want
<DefineByte> aplay -l shows the sound card but it can't play any audio files.
<^hashbang^> spritle: are you running nvidia-settings as gksu?
<stefg> nefrin2: As we agreed on a more or less hardware problem there's not much left to do. you don't even need to reinstall, but it might be easier if you dont want to write a fstab and several other things ...
<DefineByte> I've added myself to the pulseaudio groups but htat didn't help.
<cdeszaq1> ^hashbang^: After running ./post-commit, got this: "svn: Can't set permissions on '.svn/entries.2.tmp': Operation not permitted"
<spritle> gksu?
<spritle> im running it with sudo
<DefineByte> I don't see an audio group which seems strange to me.
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<adaptr> spritle: sudo can't do X
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<DefineByte> maybe it's normal
<hvgotcodes> it seems like a ton of packages depend on python 2.5, but 3.0 is available in synaptic.  Is there a way to get 3.0 on the system without breaking anything?
<nefrin2> stefg ---- I'm not much one for writing code, a complete reinstall with a proper partition would probably solve all my problems and they wouldn't come back
<cjae> IntuitiveNipple: you around, I see I assume that you are the one that made the ms vx6000 .deb file?
<remu> pxc: have you tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<adaptr> spritle: it's in the system menu, just use that
<remu> I read that the blacklisting suggested there might work
<cjae> IntuitiveNipple: can I get that for ibex?
<stefg> nefrin2: as said before i'd recommend  a 256 MB /boot, some 20Gigs for the system /, then (as logical partition) around 2 G of swap , then the rest for /home... if you hva a large movie collection you might to consider putteing them separate on a dedicated partiton (preferably on xfs )
<spritle> ah, gksudo seems to have worked :D
<cjae> IntuitiveNipple: I have a person that will completely drop windows if that web cam will work under ibex
<nefrin2> stefg ---- I will probably use exactly what you put in chat for a partition setup... I have no movie collection, I keep all music and movies on my PS3 with a backup on an external harddrive
<bernz> so, my mobo USB ports don't get initialized properly (but my expansion card ones do) -- where can i start digging? /var/logs/messages shows no activity during a physical plug-in event
<therealpxc> hey, sry; my inet connection bounced
<Jack_Sparrow> nefrin2 Split what he said to leave for home down into 100 gig partitions.. you will use them and it will make life simpler
<therealpxc> [16:50] <pxc> in /etc/modprobe.d/madwifi, I have lines blacklisting ath_pci and ath_hal, but the thing still gets loaded on boot
<therealpxc> [16:50] <pxc> do i have to run something to let the system know i've made these changes?
<IntuitiveNipple> cjae: I'm not sure about the vx6000 - I did some packages months ago for someone to test but don't have access to the cam myself
<Bodsda> which plugin in ccsm allows windows to be selected on mouse over rather then on click?
<therealpxc> j85wilson: is there something else i need to do, as well?
<Jack_Sparrow> nefrin2 I personally would put an ntfs att eh start of your 500 assuming your windows install would be nice to move over when that other drive starts to get older
<nefrin2> Jack_Sparrow ---- that actually sounds like a good idea, since I got 500GB of space
<therealpxc> adf
<j85wilson> therealpxc: I don't know.  I'm not all that familiar with blacklisting modules.  Google might help you; that's where I'd start.
<Jack_Sparrow> nefrin2 I try to avoid any partition over 100 gig..
<i-pink> hii
<i-pink> i looking for some program like InkSeine
<therealpxc> alrighty... back to google
<jereme> I pinned ruby to v1.8.6 in intrepid... purged my ruby install, reinstalled it, saw that it installed the 1.8.6 packages, yet it reports as 1.8.7 w/ ruby -v
<Jack_Sparrow> i-pink inkscape
<nefrin2> Jack_Sparrow --- I got two more hard drives laying around unused to replace the windows one, and I only keep windows running because of computer security and networking classes at school
<i-pink> no
<mcgohenn> if anyone has a moment, i have a question about ripping music to .mp3 format
<i-pink> is for tablet pc
<Bodsda> nvm
<j85wilson> mcgohenn: don't ask to ask...
<nefrin2> Jack_Sparrow ---- personally, if my windows drive crashed, I'd rejoice in having to tell my teacher I can't work on windows anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> nefrin2 I still dual boot, as there is lots of cool stuff for winodws boxes, as long as they dont get to connect to thte internet
<cdeszaq1> I have gotten the permissions right no the post-commit script now, but the script cannot run the svn up command due to other permission problems. When it gets to that line, SVN says this: svn: Can't set permissions on '.svn/entries.2.tmp': Operation not permitted    The pastbin of the problem script is http://paste.ubuntu.com/116248/
<jereme> has anyone in here successfully pinned ruby 1.8.6 on intrepid?
<j85wilson> mcgohenn: just ask, and if someone has a moment, they will answer.
<i-pink> Jack_Sparrow : is for tablet pc
<Jack_Sparrow> i-pink look into netbook remix for that hardware
<i-pink> ???
<therealpxc> alright, i found a solution on the internet that I'll post here for the logs: after you change your blacklists in /etc/modprobe.d/FILENAME, you have to run update-initramfs.
<mcgohenn> I have gstreamer0.10-plugin-ulgy, lame, and ubuntu-restricted installed, and soundjuicer will show mp3 format, however every time i try it only rips to .flac
<disappearedng> hey does any1 here have a good lan game to recommend for me and my girlfriend?
<i-pink> Jack_Sparrow : its program for notes
<Sir_Faren> disappearedng: hunt
<Jack_Sparrow> i-pink sorry, cant help you there, never heard of it
<i-pink> Jack_Sparrow : http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/redmond/projects/inkseine/
<jereme> disappearedng, skype
<disappearedng> lol
<jereme> unless it needs to be wholesome :)
<Anne> How do I add the Icons for Openoffice.org in the Application/Office menu
<maxedison> hi
<bernz> therealpxc, nice, good work :-)
<disappearedng> jereme: lol
<Flux_teh_Fox> I'm using amarok 1,4 in GNOME, and when I right-click on a visualization window to make it full screen,
<constantine_> hi I'm trying to get cairo-dock to work, I just had it working and it stopped all of the sudden
<disappearedng> Sir_Faren hunt is not a game
<yoyoned> !menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu
<disappearedng> is it?
<Flux_teh_Fox> it appears for a second and goes back to windowed
<Flux_teh_Fox> any suggestions?
<chnuebi> @disappearedng: i know nexuiz...
#ubuntu 2009-02-10
<yoyoned> Anne: right click on menu bar choose edit
<disappearedng> yeah I was thinking of something more for girls
<i-pink> hii, i looking for program like this for the ubuntu,  http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/redmond/projects/inkseine/
<cjae> IntuitiveNipple: you had a hardy package but I can't seem to install it under ibex?
<IntuitiveNipple> cjae: I think the kernel interface may have changed
<Jack_Sparrow> i-pink No there is nothing like that yet for ubuntu
<LinuxMafia> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<i-pink> but u nee it
<slomorbo> hi, i'm doing a simple router/nat with ubuntu over a pppoe ISP. a configure my connection with pppoeconf.. this work great. when a do ifup eth1 (to enable my 2th card) my pppoe connection when down until a do "pon dsl-provider"
<xoox> How do I remount a filesystem rw that has been remounted ro?
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme
<genii> IntuitiveNipple: The vx6000 worked on my 8.10 box using the Microdia driver
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<i-pink> Jack_Sparrow : what to to?
<j85wilson> xoox: sudo mount -o remount,rw my-filesystem
<Jack_Sparrow> i-pink Go look for a substituute
<Flux_teh_Fox> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<slomorbo> hi, i'm doing a simple router/nat with ubuntu over a pppoe ISP. a configure my connection with pppoeconf.. this work great. when a do ifup eth1 (to enable my 2th card) my pppoe connection when down until a do "pon dsl-provider" do you know why??
<IntuitiveNipple> cjae: see what genii said
<xoox> j85wilson: Will that keep the mount options from fstab as well?
<Flux_teh_Fox> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<j85wilson> xoox: I think so?
<i-pink> Jack_Sparrow : go to what ??
<_ampul> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> i-pink google
<xoox> j85wilson: It's telling me the block device is write-protected.
<Jack_Sparrow> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Hok30> If I use this method, (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/live-ubuntu-810-usb-persistent-install-windows/) could I unplug the USB drive and use it on a different computer to boot up with Ubuntu?
<j85wilson> xoox: tell me more about your situation
<tiredbones> What is a better way to do a dist upgrade? create a iso image or use synaptic and upgrade what's on my system?
<slomorbo> hi, i'm doing a simple router/nat with ubuntu over a pppoe ISP. a configure my connection with pppoeconf.. this work great. when a do ifup eth1 (to enable my 2th card) my pppoe connection when down until a do "pon dsl-provider" do you know why??
<Flux_teh_Fox> I'm using amarok 1,4 in GNOME, and when I right-click on a visualization window to make it full screen,
<Flux_teh_Fox> it appears for a second and goes back to windowed mode
<constantine_> anybody here good with Cairo?
<i-pink> Jack_Sparrow : hehehe
<Anne> I just Installed Opera, where can I find it on my HDD?
<j85wilson> !!
<adaptr> Anne: why do you need to find it on your HDD ?
<mandrig> constantine_: Have you tried Avant Window Navigator?
<Flux_teh_Fox> you should just be able to run opera ,correct?
<Flux_teh_Fox> run the command "opera"*
<constantine_> mandrig: no what is that
<mandrig> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Anne> adaptr: I want an icon next to my FF icon
<andersolsen> Hello
<Jack_Sparrow> constantine_ awn is like cairo, but crashes more often
<Hok30> 	If I use this method, (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/live-ubuntu-810-usb-persistent-install-windows/) could I unplug the USB drive and use it on a different computer to boot up with Ubuntu?
<cdeszaq1> what user does apache run as in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Anne create a new launcher for opera
<mandrig> constantine_: I've not had that many problems with it Jack_Sparrow , haha
<Madpilot> Anne, right-click on your panel, create launcher
<Flux_teh_Fox> root, isn't it?
<C45iDY> Hi. i need to compile the asm file in my ubuntu. Please tell me how ?
<Lincid> Jack_Sparrow: You've had crashing problems with AWN?
<Jack_Sparrow> mandrig as a rule, it does cause us more issues
<nickrud_> cdeszaq1, www-data
<adaptr> Anne: open up your internet menu, and drag Opera from there to the launch bar
<andersolsen> I have a problem i can not installed my soundcard driver. Is that enybody so can help me to do that
<xoox> j85wilson: Not sure. /var/log/messages doesn't have any relevant info. Disks are old as sin though.
<Anne> I get that far... but whatś next? I cannot find opera
<xoox> disk*
<cjae> IntuitiveNipple: so there is no way to get it to work? this where I found it http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5826879&postcount=4
<cdeszaq1> nickrud_: thank you
<Anne> adaptr: Opera is not in my internet menu
<mandrig> Anne: Alternatively, you could hit <alt> + <F2> and the type opera to run opera
<j85wilson> xoox: I mean, you are running ubuntu, yes?  some sort of system with old disks.  You booted it up, and root was never remounted rw?
<Hok30> My computer's CD Drive is broken, and I cannot boot. I had Windows on it, but it stopped working, so I would like to run Ubuntu on it. How can i install it via flash drive?
<Anne> adaptr: My bad... It was
<j85wilson> xoox: how about dmesg?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > Hok30
<ubottu> Hok30, please see my private message
<xoox> j85wilson: No, running Ubuntu system. All of sudden noticed a problem with files not getting written. I then saw that the disks were ro.
<C45iDY> Hi. i need to compile the asm file in my ubuntu. Please tell me how ? Any easy sollution ?
<Hok30> Jack_Sparrow: What do you mean?
<idleone> what do you good folks recommend for video chat with yahoo protocol?
<j85wilson> xoox: oh.  bizarre.
<xoox> j85wilson: dmesg is boot only right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok30 See the private message from ubottu about how to do different types of installs
<j85wilson> xoox: yeah.
<xoox> j85wilson: Google is telling me it might be a hardware problem.
<Hok30> Jack_Sparrow: OK...
<Anne> Now a trickyer one... I got a asus motherboard with a RAID drive on it, I got 2 disks raided as 1, and formated NTFS, I downloaded the driver from ASUS, How do I install/mount my raided disks
<j85wilson> xoox: I was beginning tow onder that myself...
<j85wilson> xoox: with old disks, especially.  Check smartctl?  I don't remember its invocation, so check the manpage.
<edoceo> So, I'm on Dapper and seeing the 'pcre_fullinfo() error bug' - can't find a fix anywhere - ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Anne Lose the raid.  that onboard raid stuff inst real raid anyhow
<tiredbones> What is a better way to do a dist upgrade? create a iso image or use synaptic and upgrade what's on my system?
<Anne> Jack_Sparrow: Can't. Got lots of stuff on those drives I do not want to lose
<niku> IdleOne, I'm pretty sure there's a yahoo IM client for linux
<xoox> j85wilson: I've tried everything here with no luck: http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=452563
<IntuitiveNipple> Anne: It may use the dm-raid driver
<jmccaffrey> What is the best way to make a diff of an entire folder including the creation and deletion of images and other binary files?
<jmccaffrey> I want to create a patch for a website deploy
<IdleOne> niku,  thank you I will google
<mcgohenn> IdleONe: Pidgin will allow for Yahoo
<Anne> IntuitiveNipple: dm-raid driver?
<Hok30> Jack_Sparrow: None of the websites helped me :(
<IdleOne> mcgohenn, but it does not support video and voice chat yet
<jobless> hey guys, can anyone help me find out why my usb pci card is not working on 8.04?
<niku> jmccaffrey, tar has an option to make differential changes, but you could also use rsync
<constantine_> I think that cairo isn't working because I didn't save it in the startup, how do I fix that?
<Hok30> Jack_Sparrow: ... Helped me so that I could understand.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hok30 1st you could not have read them all, and two, they cover your question sprcifically
<rootsnatch> jobless: shure whats lsusb saying?
<slusken> how do you uninstall the 180.22 nvidia drivers? ubuntu 8.10?
<jmccaffrey> niku: Can rsync create a patch file?
<rootsnatch> slusken: how did you install them
<IntuitiveNipple> Anne: depending what kind of RAID format the motherboard BIOS/chipset uses. Many of the so-called 'fake' or software RAID controllers work with the kernel's dm-raid module.
<jobless> rootsnatch, I am using a belkin 5 port USB 2.0 pci card. My system gives some ata errors and won't boot up
<niku> jmccaffrey... it can compare two directories and show you which ones changed
<j85wilson> xoox: you ran the hdparm stuff?  You're braver than I.  hdparm scares the fire out of me.
<niku> jmccaffrey, but not directly
<jobless> rootsnatch, it boots up when I remove the card.
<mandrig> tiredbones: It depends on if you want to have the older version available or not. If you want to have the older version available, you can repartition your disk and install the newer version, or if you just want to dist-upgrade, you can sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<j85wilson> xoox: a reboot didn't fix things?
<xoox> j85wilson: The trick is to be ignoranta.
<IntuitiveNipple> Anne: for example, all the Promise Fastrak RAID formats are supported by dm-raid, as is Intel versions.
<rootsnatch> jobless: there are ata errors?
<xoox> ignorant*
<xoox> j85wilson: Haven't tried yet. Running fsck
<jobless> rootsnatch, yes
<smithwar> hi
<Hok30> Jack_Sparrow: Um... I skimmed them, nothing caught my eye. What I saw was a lot of articles telling me how to set it up if I was setting up Ubuntu as a seperate OS.
<Anne> IntuitiveNipple: How do I acces/configure/whatever dm-raid?
<smithwar> any 1 here
<slusken> rootsnatch sh filename
<smithwar> im a new user just today
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<jobless> rootsnatch, ata1 failed to recover some devices is the specific error. It then throws me a initramfs prompt
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<dou213> thx very much bernz for your help ;) gl mate
<rootsnatch> jobless: hmmm have you googled around?
<smithwar> how can you ppl install tar.gz or bz
<Anne> IntuitiveNipple: I do not think this is a software raid tho...
<j85wilson> well, xoox, after fsck, which is probably a good idea, try a reboot, see if that fixes it, if not, check dmesg and all.
<Hok30> Jack_Sparrow: The Sudo mount command suggests that I would already have my computer running. And I've looked through the install stuff already.
<Hok30> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<IntuitiveNipple> Anne: most on-board 'RAID' is - hardware RAID is much more expensive
<jobless> rootsnatch, yes, I found that one solution was to edit, /etc/intiramfs-tools/modules .. but I don't even have the initramfs-tools directory under etc
<dhq> how do i use 2 internet connections togeather
<smithwar> so whats the topic here
<Hok30> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dhq> how do i use 2 internet connections togeather
<tiredbones> mandrig, I have plone and some other stuff I don't want to have to re-install. Have you ever done a apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Jack_Sparrow> dhq Please dont repeat
<Anne> IntuitiveNipple: then it probebly is, so how do I mount my NTFS disk?
<bernz> cheers, dou213
<IntuitiveNipple> Anne: check the Asus specifications for the motherboard
<dhq> Jack_Sparrow: my mistake
<jobless> rootsnatch, i found that solution on launchpad, bug 104581
<xoox> j85wilson: fsck reporting many errors. I think will try to fix them and use the -c flag.
 * bernz is one slow mafk
<xoox> j85wilson: Is SMART available on old disks.
<xoox> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Anne: I've done the same thing in the past for NTFS on RAID-1... In linux ensure the dm-raid module is loaded and use dmraid to configure the array, then add it to /etc/fstab as with any other file-system
<rootsnatch> slusken: ummmmmm i think it is a kernel module then
<j85wilson> xoox: perhaps not.  Not sure how old is the threshold.
<Archonian> is it just me, or is it damn hard to install themes in ubuntu?
<smithwar> damit can any 1 read what i write
<Hok30> Jack_Sparrow: All I really need is a way to get an installer on my USB drive, have my other non-working system recognize it so that I can change the boot order.
<smithwar> what the hell is this anyway
<IntuitiveNipple> Anne: see http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/dmraid
<mandrig> tiredbones: yeah I have, it shouldn't rewrite your /home directory which is likely where you installed plone.
<^hashbang^> smithwar: I see what you are saying
<^hashbang^> smithwar: what's your question?
<smithwar> thnx
<rootsnatch> jobless: hmmmmm
<Madpilot> Archonian, download the theme files, drag them into the open Theme Manager window. done.
<slusken> umm okay so if i wanna update my drivers to a new version dont i need to uninstall them?
<DefineByte> seems it set itself to output over the SPDIF. Ah well, working now. :)
<mandrig> Archonian: have you heard of the program gnome-art?
<sagredo> what's the off topic channel?
<mandrig> !gnome-art
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-art
<sagredo> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tiredbones> mandrig, thanks. I'll find some more docs before I begin.
<Madpilot> sagredo, #ubuntu-offtopic
<sagredo> pffftt my wetware > your software
<jp_sf> !off-topic | sagredo
<mandrig> Archonian: sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<ubottu> sagredo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Anne> IntuitiveNipple: OK thanks
<rootsnatch> jobless: are you sure you dont have the initramfs-tools directory
<jobless> rootsnatch, wait, i see the directory now when I booted up the machine (w/o the card). But the solution is for hard disks. Any other Ideas?
<cjae> IntuitiveNipple: not trying to nag, I have other possible solutions but I was just wondering if there was a way to install that pkg for ibex, but you said that there see what genni said and I didn't catch till just now whos genni
<jobless> rootsnatch, I didn't see the directory when I was in initramfs prompt
<slusken> rootsnatch : umm okay so if i wanna update my drivers to a new version dont i need to uninstall them? (sry lots of rootsnatch highlighting here :P )
<mcgohenn> I am having an isue with soundjuicer, I have everything installed to rip .mp3, however with Soundjuicer configured to use .mp3, it will only rip to .flac
<^hashbang^> smithwar: /load theme greenbox
<^hashbang^> oops
<rootsnatch> slusken: not in my experience, the installer sees the old one and just installs over and everything is generally good
<IntuitiveNipple> cjae: "<genii> IntuitiveNipple: The vx6000 worked on my 8.10 box using the Microdia driver"
<slusken> okay thanks alot!
<Archonian> mandrig: i installed it, how do i use it?
<cjae> IntuitiveNipple: so how do I install the driver?
<mandrig> Archonian: it should be in System > Preferences > Art-Manager
<Archonian> madpilot: i get an error message when i do that, but maybe i've been doing it the wrong way
<rootsnatch> jobless: i think you should try the fix, it looks like that card is playing around with the ata card so this might work
<Anne> IntuitiveNipple: How do I check what partitions Ubuntu sees?
<Anne> ls -l?
<jobless> rootsnatch, hehe, why not. I am doing it now :)
<IntuitiveNipple> cjae: I don't know, I only packaged it once to help someone test it. It will depend on which source-code you use. I made it simple by using DKMS but most others expect you to use manual build tools
<rootsnatch> Anne: try just fdisk /dev/sd and then press tab and see what comes up
<IntuitiveNipple> Anne: cat /proc/partitions
<rootsnatch> jobless: make sure to make a backup of copy of the file just in case
<yoyoned> Anne: Menu>places>computer
<cjae> IntuitiveNipple: ok thanks
<smithwar> so how do  you install tar.gz files after downloading thm from firefox
<jobless> rootsnatch, I see that it is just some comments right now
<rootsnatch> jobless: right just make a backup up copy in case
<Anne> yoyoned: Not just the mounted partitions, also the unmounted
<rootsnatch> jobless: and then edit away
<bernz> smithwar: first you'll have to decompress them with gzip (gunzip)
<luddite> li am trying to delete a instal of 8.04 because my 8.10 is perfect. I have partition questions though here http://paste.ubuntu.com/116258/
<Jack_Sparrow> smithwar a tar is like a zip, they can contain anything.  I suggest you see what installation instructions they provide with their software
<yoyoned> Anne:sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<bernz> smithwar, that will take away the '.gz' part, typically
<smithwar> ok
<jp_sf> mcgohenn: you need to install a plugin gstreamer
<Jack_Sparrow> Anne sudo fdisk -l
<smithwar> after i unzip them what should i do
<bernz> smithwar, then you can untar it using tar... usually something like 'tar -xvf filenameoftarredfile' to see progress as it works
<jobless> rootsnatch, I did ;) and now I am done and about to reboot.. brb
<drash> smithwar: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Handling_.28Tar.2FGZip.29_and_.28Tar.2FBzip2.29_archives
<Maverick> ?
<bernz> you can do these in one line, when you get more familiar with piping and command-line
<mcgohenn> jp_sf: I have gstreamer0.10-plugin-ugly, lame, and ubuntu-restricted already installed
<Anne> do i need to install something before i can reed/write ntfs partitions?
<jp_sf> smithwar: go in the directory look for a README or INSTALL
<mcgohenn> jp_sf: I ran through wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats already
<smithwar> ok
<yoyoned> !ntfs|anne
<ubottu> anne: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Jack_Sparrow> Anne YOu should be able to read, but they are sometimes locked down by windows if you have trouble writing
<jp_sf> mcgohenn: ok good and then when you  open soundjuicer and go to Edit > Preference > output and select MP3
<smithwar> thnx
<mcgohenn> jp_sf: after installing the files, it showed the .mp3 format as an option, and started ripping to .flac
<mcgohenn> jp_sf: I have disabled all options except .mp3, and it persists with the .flac
<smithwar> can some 1 hack me on xubuntu cus i really dont know anything about linux
<hommeentete> hello everyone -- i have an external hard drive that i want a user (not root) to be able to write to... I have the folder that I mount it to owned by that user, but when i mount the disk it switches to be owned by root and the root group - and then it doesn't let me change it.  how should i set it up so that a user other than root can write to a mounted disk?
<jp_sf> mcgohenn: just to make sure you have MP3 under Edit > Preference ?
<mcgohenn> jp_sf: yup
<jp_sf> mcgohenn: it's active ?
<jp_sf> mcgohenn: checkbox ?
<mcgohenn> jp_sf: just double checked, it is active, also checked the others, and the check is not present
<eater9> I'm running Intrepid on a 1920x1200 screen, and gnome seems to think the "bottom" of my screen is about an inch from the actual bottom; it puts panels there, etc. -- is there a way to tell it where the actual bottom is?
<rootsnatch> hommeentete: i can't remember exactly but i think you need to make sure the user option is set in the fstab
<smithwar> how can i play windows xp games like call of duty 4 on ubuntu
<Anne> wine
<mcgohenn> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<smithwar> ubuntu doesn't read exe
<hommeentete> rootsnatch: that's at least a start - i appreciate that
<prince_jammys> !wine > smithwar
<ubottu> smithwar, please see my private message
<Anne> to start the windwos program, you typ wine programname.exe
<Anne> ofc. you need to install wine first
<Barnose> Wine reads exe
<j85wilson> hey, I've got linux-2.7.27-11 installed, but I'd like to remove it and return to the old kernel (still installed).  How?
<vvsh> hello everybody, very simple question, how do i add a process/services to boot time?
<Jack_Sparrow> j85wilson select it in grub menu.lst
<Barnose> vvsh, I have no idea
<j85wilson> vvsh: system->administration->services
<Guest20304> I just installed Graphics Drivers and when i logged back out there was no top tool bar and the terminal doesn't load its just a white screen.
<Archonian> mandrig: when in GNOME Art i tried to press install, when selecting a theme, nothing happened. i also tried to download the theme to the desktop, and manually add it to the system-settings-appearance but then it complains about not being able to extract the archive
<smithwar> see ya bye and thnx for the info much apre......
<vvsh> j85wilson: is there anyway i can do it in commandline?
<j85wilson> Jack_Sparrow: trouble is, now when I try to install, say, linux-backports-modules-intrepid, it wants to install the 2.7.27-11 version.
<jp_sf> mcgohenn: I think the only explanation is you are missing a package
<Shakedown> So if I want to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, it is recommended that I install all available updates for 8.04 - but I don't want 600 updates for language support in Thunderbird and OpenOffice. Do I really have to update everything?
<Jack_Sparrow> Archonian normally we drag and drop the tar onto the open theme manager
<mcgohenn> jp_sf: that is going to be fun to track down
<Jack_Sparrow> Shakedown best to do what it wants and remove them later
<Shakedown> How can I remove them later?
<j85wilson> vvsh: I think you can do some messing about with /etc/rc.d/*, but really, it is probably best in this case to use the tool, unless you have compelling reason not to.  Way too easy to get things into a messed up state playing with your boot scripts.
<hommeentete> eater9: are you sure it's ubuntu that isn't reading the screen right or is it the monitor?  sometimes when i connect a new device i have to hit auto adjust on my monitor
<archman> Shakedown: no, just upgrade.
<Shakedown> Now I'm getting two different answers!
<eater9> hommeentete: it's a laptop
<archman> Shakedown: i did it when i was upgrading from gutsy to hardy
<hommeentete> eater9: oh.  well then. lol
<Archonian> Jack_Sparrow: i tried that to, but it still complains about not being able to extract
<cjae> !vl2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vl2
<j85wilson> vvsh: I've spent a good amount of time deliberately breaking things just so I could see how to fix them, and trust me, your bootscripts are a horrible tangled mess.  You don't want to spend the time to puzzle them out to change them, nor to puzzle them out again to fix them later.
<vvsh> j85wilson: thanks
<Shakedown> hm
<Jack_Sparrow> Archonian then it isnt a valid file or you were trying a gdm theme into the login manager etc
<Shakedown> Is there a way to remove things from my Updates Available list?
<archman> Shakedown: what jack said, you can remove them later, in synaptic
<archman> Shakedown: yes, turning off reps
<vvsh> j85wilson: i know what you mean, been there million times. i found a command that does the jobs for me - sysvconfig
<j85wilson> ah very nice.  One I wasn't aware of.  Thanks for the tip!
<Jack_Sparrow> Shakedown yes, we said you can remove things, but if your upgrade needs one of them you are hosed
<Tyler> When i logged back into Ubuntu i noticed there isn't a top toolbar and the terminal wont load?
<eater9> i can drag the panels down to where they're supposed to be, but is there any way to make them appear where they should in the first place, instead of in the middle of the screen?
<Archonian> Jack_Sparrow: gotcha
<cjae> !v4l2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l2
<Shakedown> Well the Upgrade page on ubuntu.com says I should have all available updates, but like I said, I don't want to install 700 language packages. That seems like a stupid waste of space to me.
<Jack_Sparrow> Archonian np
<archman> Shakedown, try upgrading
<Mood> is it necessary to forward port 20 as well as port 21 for passive FTP?
<archman> Shakedown, button on the top
<Shakedown> Without install those packages?
<jbuncher> Shakedown:  are they actually for different languages, or are they language packages for different apps?
<archman> Shakedown, yes. no point in installing languages, nonsense
<Shakedown> They are language supports for like hundreds of languages I've never heard of...I've downloaded all the English ones
<anom01y> what problems cause the x server of one user to crash in a system running two users simultaneuosly ?
<Jack_Sparrow> archman they are not what he thinks they are
<Shakedown> They are language packages for Thunderbird and OpenOffice
<archman> Jack_Sparrow erm...
<Lincid> Hi. I'm looking for a simple solution to share some files with a friend. Want him to be able to browse and grab as he pleases.
<archman> Shakedown, ^
<archman> sorry
<archman> Shakedown, try to upgrade already, so you'll see what it'll do
<Ashok_> can anyone here help me out with getting my intrepid livecd to boot?
<nickrud_> archman, you can install localepurge
<archman> Ashok_ you just need to burn image to disk
<Ashok_> yeah...i can get into the bootmenu on the livecd, it starts up, plays teh login sound, and then gives me a white screen
<Ashok_> i can get some pretty crazy black lines across it if i press any keys or move the mouse
<mcgohenn> Ashok_ did you burn the ISO, or did you get it in the mail
<archman> Ashok_ oh...well...tried another version?
<Ashok_> i burned it, tested it on a vm and hashed it: the iso is good
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashok_ To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<mcgohenn> Ashok_ and is is 32 / 64 bit, per your computer
<archman> Ashok_ or try safe graphics mode
<Ashok_> its 64 bit for my core 2
<Maverick> bye
<Ashok_> how do i put it into gfx safe mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashok_ not all core 2 are 64 are they?
<Cody1> How can you see if you have 2 internet cards on your machine?
<archman> Ashok_ you can choose on the menu, i believe
<Ashok_> ok
<Maverick> quit
<Ashok_> afaik they are...i know the proc supports 64 bit
<mcgohenn> Cod1: if they are both initiated, try ifconfig
<Cody1> What would i be looking for?
<Anne> Why do I get Access Deneid when I enter ./Makefile as su
<hossam> anyone know the trick to getting virtualbox 2.1.2 to create a valid vmdk for a physical disk? i tried the steps outlined in this guide and it didnt work
<hossam> http://blarts.wordpress.com/2007/12/06/how-to-run-virtualbox-using-a-physical-partition-using-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/
<mcgohenn> Cody1: the nomer of IP addresses listed
<mcgohenn> number
<mcgohenn> alternately, eth1, eth2 eth3
<hossam> im on ubuntu 8.10 btw
<rww> hossam: Try asking in channel #vbox if nobody answers here
<Overand> What package handles the 'advanced' auto-completion in bash, that handles things like completion of filenames on remote servers in a line like "scp servername:/file/locat(TAB)" ?
<hossam> rww, will do
<Cody1> mcgohenn:  I've got Eth1 Eth0 and lo? Is that telling me?
<rww> Overand: bash-completion, I think
<xoox> Anyone know why a partition would be busy even if it umount (and not listed by mount)?
<xoox> I can't fsck
<genii> Anne: First: use sudo. Second:  Makefile is not an executable. It's directions for the make command to use
<archman> Cody1: yes
<archman> Cody1: lan or wlan cards
<laughyn1nj4> why does ubuntu put the /home/me/bin directory at the BEGINING of the $PATH instead of the END?  and how can i get ubuntu to put it at the end instead?
<nickrud_> Overand, bash-completion ?
<nickrud_> laughyn1nj4, it's there to override system commands with your personal version
<laughyn1nj4> nickrud: yea, but i don't want anyone(me or others) to be able to do that.
<laughyn1nj4> is there anyway to change it?
<Flyzoola> hey guys, I'm having problems running GXMame, none of my roms will load because of a LIRC error or something, but I know for a fact that I have everything I need to run the games. Why is this happening?
<nickrud_> laughyn1nj4, you'd change it in .profile
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: any user can change their default path. like. export PATH=$PATH:/place/bin:/my/src/dir etc etc
<laughyn1nj4> nickrud: tried it!  doesn't work.
<nickrud_> laughyn1nj4, ah, to make it systemwide you'd change /etc/skel/.bashrc for new users. And you have to either log into a new terminal, or run  source .profile to have it register
<Flyzoola> does ubuntu need specific bios for mame roms to run?
<archman> Flyzoola give the community the exact error and maybe someone could help you
<laughyn1nj4> hashbang: ok.  but i don't want to do it manually every time
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: you would put that in your ~/.bashrc in your homedir
<Flyzoola> archman, the error is huge. From what I gather it's because it's not reading the bios that I have as being there, I could screen shot it if that would make it easier (it's not an ubuntu problem per-se, it's more of a gxmame problem)
<laughyn1nj4> hashbang: it seems that ubuntu is litterally overriding what i put in .bashrc, or .profile
<Krypton> hi guys, im encountering an instlalation problem
<btQuark> hello
<archman> Flyzoola well, try seeking help on the gxmame boards or so, maybe you'll get help
<btQuark> does someone know when the radeon drivers might end up with dri2 in ubuntu?
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: in your path? what is being overwritten?
<Krypton> When I install XP/Vista/MAndriva.... they all work, but when I install Ubuntu from livecd I get upto 50% then an crash
<Krypton> why is this?
<^hashbang^> !ait |btQuark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ait
<^hashbang^> !ati |btQuark
<ubottu> btQuark: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<archman> Krypton: you did md5sum check?
<Anne> can someone help me out with DMRAID ?
<btQuark> the binary driver is largely worse than the opensource one
<Krypton> yes i have downloaded it three times and burned 3 diff. cds and I checked them all
<btQuark> they're both stinky but the binary one is a shame
<laughyn1nj4> hashbang: if i add PATH=$PATH:~/bin to .profile , ubuntu puts ~/bin at the BEGINNING of my path
<Krypton> nothing is working, and I am getting extremely frustrated
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: ok .. so?
<pike__> Krypton: have you tried the server install?
<archman> Krypton: strange...maybe hardware compatibility problem...Jack_Sparrow: can he install in the debug mode?
<Krypton> whats that?
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: I don't use .profile I use .bashrc...
<archman> or verbose...
<Krypton> this is my hardware: 2 GB Ram, ATI 780g IGP, 2.4 GHZ AMD Dual Proc
<the6step> how do I search debian packages from the command line?
<linny1> pike__: dont you mean ubuntu base install ? why would he want the server ?
<rww> laughyn1nj4: That's because $PATH already has ~/bin at the beginning of it, so PATH=$PATH:~/bin tells it to add ~/bin to the end... but it's already at the beginning...
<btQuark> the radeon drivers are actually really fine, they just need dri2, more accel and better function with powerplay
<the6step> is there a command in terminal to do it?
<pike__> Krypton: the command line only version installer. you can then simply sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to pull all the gui stuff in. might update your kernel too with a sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<Sp0tKubuntu> Is the older Ubuntu 8.04 LTS much different from the newer one? I guess the older one is more stable?
<laughyn1nj4> hashbang: that command should put it at the END ... and i want it at the end
<rww> the6step: apt-cache search or aptitude search
<rww> Sp0tKubuntu: "newer one"? you mean 8.10?
<pike__> linny1: i didnt realize there was a difference
<Sp0tKubuntu> rww: Yes
<laughyn1nj4> how do i tell ubuntu to stop doing that?
<Krypton> pike: how do I do the command line installer
<linny1> yes the server installs the server stuff :)
<freq18hz> has anyone installed the lastest release kernal w/8.10 on an HP Mini 1000?
<rww> Sp0tKubuntu: 8.04 is supported for 3 years (desktop) or 5 years (server). 8.10 is supported for 18 months. 8.04 has older (theoretically more tested) packages.
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj: try this from your termial. env | grep PATH | now export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/mypath | then env | grep PATH
<archman> Sp0tKubuntu i've seen great improvements from gutsy till now...
<pike__> Krypton: its a seperate cd you have to burn
<archman> Sp0tKubuntu big differences
<linny1> the ubuntu base is only like a 10mb iso
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj: the path :/usr/local/mypath should be at the end correct?
<pike__> Krypton: the installer itself is very easy not any harder than the livecd installer really
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm, then 8.10 is better?
<rww> Sp0tKubuntu: for most users, yes
<Krypton> yeah, but Im out of CDs and cant go get them
<pike__> Sp0tKubuntu: unless you have a legacy nvidia card :(
<kjell> Krypton: USB?
<archman> Sp0tKubuntu what best suits for you...subjective
<Krypton> dont have one here
<archman> Sp0tKubuntu for me, it definitely is
<vigo> Krypton: WUBI?
<archman> till now...
<Sp0tKubuntu> pike__: Hmm, i have intergrated graphic
<Krypton> i dont have an OS instlaled
<archman> Sp0tKubuntu graphics will work )
<pressman57> Anyone know anything about hardware? I had a power-source go out (my second), I replaced it and now my computer is actin hinkey - mouse not doing what it should, screen shifting and jumping around. Logic board?
<laughyn1nj4> hashbang: no workie workie ... and since i'm not a grep guru i don't even know what that's supoded to do so i cant fix it
<slusken> ARGH powermizer still not fixed :f
<Flyzoola> anybody here use xmame? My roms wont load because of something called LIRC disabling
<Krypton> im doing this thru the livecd
<linny1> Krypton: i would try ubuntu base install then install graphics drivers then the ubuntu desktop i have an ati card and thats how i had to do it
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm, i have seen 8.10 but im afraid is more "unstable" than the older one
<Krypton> but ig et upto 50% in th einstall
<Krypton> and then it gives me an error
<archman> Sp0tKubuntu it's 4 months out, so...
<linny1> Krypton: what does the error say ?
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: env (just displays your current running enviorement) and | the pipe is taking that output and passing it to "grep" which is then looking for a keyword PATH
<archman> Sp0tKubuntu nonsense
<Krypton> it says faulty cd drive/hardrive
<archman> Sp0tKubuntu can be just better security tight and stabel
<linny1> Krypton: did you check the media ?
<Krypton> yes
<Sp0tKubuntu> That will say its ok? But what if i like KDE then? I have Kubuntu 8.10 64 bit installed now
<Zombie_Gaz> Still trying to get an answer for this... I use gnome-terminal and want to get full ansi colour support. Anyone have any ideas how to do that. Do I need a specific font and / or term? I can see the correct colours but they have strange symbols.
<laughyn1nj4> hashbang: why would'nt i just echo $PATH ?
<Krypton> so i dont know what the problem could be
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: copy paste this: env | grep PATH (copy paste fromt he "env" part to the PATH part)
<archman> Sp0tKubuntu the same, i believe, KDE has great apps ;)
<mikeshollen> Can anyone help me fix my mic?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok, thats also worth thinkin about i think, stability
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: you can do that too
<archman> Sp0tKubuntu i don't love the xp feel, though, gnome for me :)
<laughyn1nj4> hash:  shows my ~/bin ad the beginning ... i want it at the end
<Sp0tKubuntu> archman: Ok, i like the new KDE more than Gnome, but the older KDE is not a beaty i think :-D
<^hashbang^> try opening a new termianl
<^hashbang^> terminal
<linny1> Krypton: heres the base install iso if you have usb you can put it on that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<archman> Sp0tKubuntu backup your system, and try it
<Sp0tKubuntu> archman: Coming from Vista, so KDE looks a little more "alike", if you should compare then
<laughyn1nj4> hashbang:yep...same thing
<Sp0tKubuntu> them*
<linny1> Krypton: it sounds like bad media tbh
<constantine_> somehow my menu bar at the top is all sideways, don't know what my friend did to it
<constantine_> how do I fix to the way it was
<Sp0tKubuntu> archman: Maybe just try af live?
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: try using the full path and not ~/bin
<Sp0tKubuntu> a*
<archman> Sp0tKubuntu right!
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok, i say thanks then :-)
<mcgohenn> constantine_: all sideways, as in up and down the side of the screen?
<laughyn1nj4> hashbang: i am doing that ... just using the ~ as a shorcut for the chat
<archman> Sp0tKubuntu np;)
<tiredbones> I'm trying to backup my home directory using brasero. I select the project for burning data. transfer my home directory to the add area. select "burn". give a label to the cd. it runs for a few minutes and the screens go away. I 'm assuming that it done. I install the cd again and it is blank. what is up!!!.
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: ah ... hmm I've even done the ~/bin in my path "with the ~" and I still get it added to the end of my path
<constantine_> cgohenn: no the menu is at the top but the drop down text is vertical and cut off
<^hashbang^> can you pastebin your env output
<vigo> tiredbones: Have you tried HUB?
<sagredo> yo yo yo! with my update to 8.10 I no longer have a link to my network manager
<laughyn1nj4> hashbang: pastebin?
<sagredo> where's it at!
<mifritscher> hi
<cphillips> i can i get amarok to eject my ipod when i hit the "disconnect" button? it removes it from the desktop but it still shows up under Places in my panel.
<mifritscher> is there a way to supress as much configure-questions as possible while installing packages?
<rww> !paste | laughyn1nj4
<ubottu> laughyn1nj4: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cphillips> how*
<tiredbones> vigo, what is HUB? I have tried GnomeBaker. that was even worse.
<^hashbang^> oh laughynlnj4: take out the PATH export you have in your .profile, then source ~/.profile then do the export PATH=$PATH:~/bin again
<Dillizar> is there any way i can put moving background for my desktop
<laughyn1nj4> hash: ok
<laughyn1nj4> hold on
<vigo> tiredbones: HUB is Home User Backup, it makes it easy and simple, there is also baccula, I prefer HUB
<kattollikisd> hi everyone, I can't see videos on the firefox using the Totem plug-in. Can someone just give me a hand? thanks
<linny1> kattollikisd: what videos like you tube and stuff ?
<Dillizar> kattollikisd, give me the link pls
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: if that doesnt' work, try opening another new terminal and then verify that the .profile entry you had is gone with echo $PATH, then export your new PATH again
<pike__> kattollikisd: ive never used the totem plugin. the only advise i could give would be to use the mplayer one
<tiredbones> vigo, thanks. I'll go look for some docs on HUB.
<constantine_> my menu bar items at the top are vertical text and I want to make them horizontal again
<neuma22> is it possible to have a specific connection (the ssh tunnel) being delivered through a specific gateway while having a different default gateway for the rest?
<drash> Dillizar: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/12/15/animated-wallpaper-on-your-ubuntu-810-desktop/ might be of interest to you
<Dillizar> kattollikisd, why you dont try right click open with totem
<vigo> My pleasure,,,it is in the Synaptic package manager, just search Back Ups or back up
<laughyn1nj4> hash: remind me where .profile is?
<athaki> Will Jaunty be able to import documents and settings from Vista?
<kattollikisd> linny1, is not a youtube videos, Dillizar, the mplayer so not work because something is happening to my grafic card right now... This is the link http://www.freefullmovies.net/movies/wanted.html
<Dillizar> drash, thanks man :)
<drash> Dillizar: yw :)
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: /etc/profile I mean (if that's the location that you placed your path to ~/bin)
<Dillizar> drash, have you tried this
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: otherwise, when you open a new terminal is the ~/bin path in your $PATH by default? if not, then nm
<the6step> how do I remove a package I installed with aptitude through terminal
<the6step> I can't use synaptic
<^hashbang^> sudo apt-get remove "package name"
<g4lt-lappy> athaki: asking to import your settings from vista is a bit much, given that ubuntu uses an entirely different system for settings
<laughyn1nj4> hash: yea...it's there by default
<laughyn1nj4> no mater what i do
<g4lt-lappy> documents, depends on the app you used to make them
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: ok where did you place it?
<drash> Dillizar: yes, it worked ok (but i returned to my smooth simple no-frills desktop wallpaper (just tested it out of curiosity)
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: ~/.bashrc? /etc/profile?
<tekteen> does anyone know a cmd that will download a file only if it has changed?
<laughyn1nj4> hash:toward the bottom of the file ... is that what your asking?
<athaki> Well, it was worth asking anyway. Thanks! :D
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: bottom of .bashrc?
<Dillizar> kattollikisd, the playback of this movie requires a text/html decoder plugin which is not installed
<jrib> tekteen: how are you supposed to determine if it has changed?
<laughyn1nj4> hash: no, bottom of .profile
<^hashbang^> tekteen: man rsync
<tekteen> jrib: if the date last modified changed?
<WebcamWonder> tekteen: wget has a flag that supports it, although I don't have access to man right now
<jrib> tekteen: download from where?
<tekteen> ^hashbang^: I do not control the server
<jeeves_Moss> what programs are there out there for the wardriving equivilent for Bluetooth?
<g4lt-lappy> the6step: sudo apt-get remove works, add the --purge switch if you want to get rid of the package file
<rww> WebcamWonder: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/ tends to be useful :)
<constantine__> how do you make the menu text on the top panel horizontal when it has gone vertical?
<tekteen> ftp://tgftp.nws.noaa.gov/data/observations/metar/cycles/
<^hashbang^> tekteen: you don't need control of the server to use rsync. you can even use rsync and ssh together...
<anom01y> is it normal for firefox to crash the x user of another user ?
<WebcamWonder> rww: By I don't have access, I mean, I am too lazy to open up even the terminal :P
<g4lt-lappy> constantine_drag and drop
<rww> WebcamWonder: oh, I see :)
<tekteen> ^hashbang^: it is a public ftp server, no ssh
<rdw200169> jeeves_Moss, you're not gonna get a whole lot of help on that here.  we try to stay legal in how we do things in this channel
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: where is this .profile file?
<jeeves_Moss> rdw200169, I guess the better question would have been "bluetooth utilities"
<^hashbang^> tekteen: yea, wget is your best bet then...
<tekteen> ^hashbang^: I looked through the entire man page
<tekteen> I found nothing on date last modified
<laughyn1nj4> hashbang: it's actualy in my ~/ dir
<kattollikisd> Dillizar, Exacly, that was the totem say "the playback of this movie requires a text/html decoder plugin which is not installed"
<tekteen> unless it was in recursive mirror mode
<tekteen> ^hashbang^: ^
<WebcamWonder> tekteen: -N is the one you are looking for: turns on timestamping
<rdw200169> kattollikisd, i think the MIME type for the file you want to play is screwed up
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: ok do a mv .profile to profile just for this test
<tekteen> thanks
<Dillizar> so install it :D kattollikisd
<bernz> jeeves_Moss, the most rewarding experience is to write your own utilities.  then you will truly understand the protocols. then you might even get a job as an expert. but usually it's just for fun. :-)
<Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-> Hi I hope that this is from Ubuntu.com
<vigo> tekteen: there is a program in Ubuntu/Debian that automates that, sorta,
<the6step> g4lt-lappy: thank you
<laughyn1nj4> hash: m'
<laughyn1nj4> hash: m'kay ... then open a new term?
<laughyn1nj4> or should i source it first?
<g4lt-lappy> np
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: yea
<WebcamWonder> tekteen: Here is an example doc. http://www.editcorp.com/Personal/Lars_Appel/wget/wget_5.html
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: lol
<rdw200169> Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-, yes, this is the *official* (in the most liberal sense of the term) channel for ubuntu support
<kattollikisd> Dillizar, what I have to install?
<Guest15306> hi, i having trouble with firefox  when i organize my bookmarks somehow when i close the browser and re-open no changes happen?
<tekteen> WebcamWonder: thanks. I am planning on putting it in a program. wget works on windows too so it can someday be ported :-)
<Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-> ok I think something is wrong with a mail. I never receive a mail with Ubuntu's new version since last October. I actually clicked on submit.
<rdw200169> Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-, you're talking about a problem you're having with Evolution, the e-mail client?
<Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-> That's right after you released Ubuntu's new version....
<WebcamWonder> tekteen: No problems. Glad to help :)
<laughyn1nj4> hash: did it ... no change
<Ashok_> hey i'm having some livecd trouble...i tried to run it in gfx safemode and removed the splash and silent options on the boot line, and now i just have a command prompt.  I tried startx and got Fatal server error: no screens found giving up.
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: dude... this is spooky
<baxou_> I'm maybe asking a silly question, but I wonder if someone has a good programming irc server to propose me?
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: pastbin.com your env, and pastbin.com your command you are using to export with
<laughyn1nj4> hash : yea ... really thick
<Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-> Let me look into my account and date.
<Dillizar> kattollikisd, cant seem to find the plug in
<Ashok_> can anyone help me with an x server fatal error?
<rdw200169> Ashok_, well, i'm not *sure* but you could try to use the script /etc/init.d/gdm... this works on the regular install, i don't know about the livecd though
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: paste.ubuntu.com
<laughyn1nj4> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<JonasNZ> Hi Guys, Which is the best channel to get support for making apt packages?
<bernz> Guest15306: i know it's not a "quick fix", but with some web searching, you'll find out exactly where firefox for ubuntu (gnu linux) stores your bookmark file, usually in the subdirectory-sub-tree of your home directory ('/home/yourusername'), in a "secret"/"hidden" directory starting with a period
<sagredo> how can I generate a list of all the programs I've installed that aren't default?
<Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-> 1 CDs requested       on 2008-11-09.                                  1           CDs were approved and sent to the shipping company           on 2008-11-10.           Please note requests usually take from 4 to 6 weeks to             deliver, depending on the country of shipping.
<jpedroza> Hello all. I am using Ubuntu 8.10 and trying to get DVD playback working. The DVD will play the intros, warnings, etc. but when it tries to load the menu it gives a "Failed to connect stream" error.
<g4lt-lappy> baxou_: can't get muh better than freenode, which you're on
<bernz> aw jeez, i'm too slow to be helpful.  :-/
<jpedroza> I can only imagine that I am missing some DVD playback package, but I am not sure which.
<Dillizar> kattollikisd, http://tinyurl.com/bduh85
<bernz> (gotta stop cooking dinner while IRCing... :-)
<pckchem> Anyone have some experience with regex want to help me with something real quick?
<Dillizar> kattollikisd, click on the first link :)
<kattollikisd> Dillizar, I think that I have all plug-in installed already
<ASrock> i am using ubuntu with x11vnc how do i allow my computer to be controlled over the internet?
<sagredo> how can I generate a list of all the programs I've installed that aren't default?
<kattollikisd> Dillizar, ok...
<Pici> Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-: We do not have control over shipit.ubuntu.com here.  I believe that there is a contact email address on their site that you can use if you are having issues with your order.
<jpedroza> I should mention that this is in Totem
<tiredbones> vigo, I installed HUB. How do you start it?
<Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-> Is that ok if I click on submit again?
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: hey man I got to go... sorry
<|mr> Do Intel graphics cards model 4500MHD  work with Ubuntu?
<laughyn1nj4> hashbang: what?  i pull down my pants (paste my env) and you're just going to leave?
<kattollikisd> Dillizar, alright... o.0 you want me to search?
<Pici> Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-: Why don't you use the 'check the status of an existing request' link?
<ricardo_> anyway to put widgets like in Mac OS X
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: I need to get home for the kids
<ricardo_> anyway to put widgets like in Mac OS X
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: ok where is the link
<ricardo_> anyway to put widgets like in Mac OS X
<laughyn1nj4> i pm'd ya
<ricardo_> anyway to put widgets like in Mac OS X
<Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-> I did
<Dillizar> kattollikisd, sorry man but i like the web :D its awesome :D
<^hashbang^> ricardo_  screenlets
<ricardo_> anyway to put widgets like in Mac OS X
<Pici> ricardo_: stop repeating
<IntuitiveNipple> pckchem, try me with your regexp
<jpedroza> ricardo_: If someone knew they would respond
<^hashbang^> ricardo_  screenlets
<vigo> tiredbones: It is in or should be in, System>Administrator>Hubbackup, there is a nice GUI , get a CD-r or whatever and just make a backup.
<Dillizar> ricardo_, what do ya want
<^hashbang^> ricardo_  sudo apt-get install screenlets will give you widgets
<Dillizar> ah ricardo_ wait few sec
<tiredbones> vigo, Thanks. I found it after i ask the question.
<^hashbang^> laughynlnj4: /away
<^hashbang^> ricardo_  sudo apt-get install screenlets will give you widgets
<ASrock> are there any vnc servers for ubuntu that have a gui?
<kattollikisd> Dillizar, if you say so (I hate google... but you let me with one choose) thanks anyway
<pckchem> IntuitiveNipple: I need to match a word after another word. For example, any word that comes after the word "in"
<Dillizar> ricardo_, http://tinyurl.com/ceve2b this will help
<Dillizar> kattollikisd, but i think i saw the answer in some forum
<pckchem> IntuitiveNipple: so for example, "in firefox-3.0" should match firefox-3.0
<Krypton> guys, im  back, even more frustrated than ever
<Krypton> lol
<eper3z> hey howcome my my arrow keys arents being picked up?
<Dillizar> ricardo_, this is the right link http://tinyurl.com/aehdo6
<kattollikisd> well Dillizar, I'll do ma'best
<eper3z> using windows keyboard, and my arrow keys arent working in 8.10 intre any clue?
<Krypton> so basically what I want to do is install ubuntu on my whole HD and i get an error after 50% of the install
<ricardo_> who ever got my computer do that show me please!
<Krypton> what should I do computer 1337
<pckchem> IntuitiveNipple: It seemed really easy at first, but I'm having trouble getting any regex I write to match anything past the "in", no matter how greedy I write the expression
<Dillizar> kattollikisd, or just try another web joox.net or smt like that
<Dillizar> ricardo_, are you talking bout the google :D
<ricardo_> yes about the google
<IntuitiveNipple> pckchem: /in ([\w-]+)/
<Dillizar> what do ya want to know ricardo_  its a web site called www.letmegooglethatforyou.com
<IntuitiveNipple> pckchem: Are you writing it for sed? That has some limitations that can bite
<detabbed> hi, does anyone know how to do this?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm! I just ran Ubuntu 8.04 LTS live CD, and i have not subtitle playing DVD, but i have in Ubuntu 8.10!
<detabbed> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141078
<pckchem> IntuitiveNipple: javascript
<Dillizar> ricardo_, its for ppl who are too lazy to type :P
<IntuitiveNipple> pckchem: As an aside, a wonderful reference: http://www.regular-expressions.info/
<Krypton> so basically what I want to do is install ubuntu on my whole HD and i get an error after 50% of the install, does anyone know what I can do?
<IntuitiveNipple> pckchem: OK, what I showed you should work
<ricardo_> http://tinyurl.com/5qfhcw
<pckchem> IntuitiveNipple: I've been beating myself against that reference for a while now :)
<Sp0tKubuntu> How big is the "REAL" performance between 32 bit and 64 bit using linux?
<rww> Sp0tKubuntu: for normal users, there isn't much difference
<Dillizar> ricardo_, thanks i say that someone from my pc was on a porn site i will kick some ass thanks :D
<IntuitiveNipple> pckchem: I think that is a right of passage for regexp
<Sp0tKubuntu> rww: What do i have to use my computer for, it i run 64 bitt?
<Sp0tKubuntu> rww: If*
<rww> Sp0tKubuntu: what?
<Krypton> what I want to do is install ubuntu on my whole HD and i get an error after 50% of the install, does anyone know what I can do?
<Sp0tKubuntu> rww: Do i have to do something speciel to get something out of 64 bit? I have 64 bit processor, and 4Gb RAM, only showing them all in 64bit
<zerko6> anyone here use cacti?
<Krypton> please guys, i am frustrated
<ryanprior> !patience | krypto
<ubottu> krypto: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dillizar> Sp0tKubuntu, its the same linux same kernel i think just with some twigs :P
<ricardo_> ok back to bussiness, how do install software with the .rpm extension
<Krypton> i am sorry, but i have had this prob. for 3 days now, it is getting to me
<Dillizar> Krypton, are you on a live cd
<Sp0tKubuntu> Dillizar: Ok, dosent make sense to make it then
<WebcamWonder> ricardo_: It is recommended to get a debian package if it is available
<rww> Krypton: it'd be useful if you started by telling us the error you get.
<Krypton> yes i am
<linny1> ricardo_: rpm is red hat you could comipile from source or find debs
<jrib> ricardo_: you try to avoid it and use ubuntu's repositories instead.  What are you trying to install?
<Dillizar> Krypton,  is you hdd empty
<pckchem> IntuitiveNipple: Hmm, it doesn't seem like its working
<Krypton> all it says is that i might have a faulty hd/cd drive
<ryanprior> ricardo_: Software with the .rpm extension is designed for Red Hat and derivative distributions, not for Ubuntu or Debian-based distributions. However, it can sometimes be installed using a rpm-to-deb converter called Alien.
<Krypton> yes i just emptied it
<Dillizar> Krypton, how with windows??
<Krypton> what do you mean?
<Krypton> vista and xp can install fine
<Dillizar> Krypton,  what is the version you are trying to install
<Krypton> same with mandriva
<Krypton> i am trying to install 8.10
<Dillizar> Krypton, if you had vista before there is some problem
<Stepan1> Can anyone lead me through using Foremost?
<Krypton> what can i do?
<Sylphid> Krypton, have you tried running badblocks against your hard drive.. ubuntu wont install if there are more than 3
<rainofkayos> wow
<Dillizar> Krypton, the bios's set its not the same
<Sylphid> Krypton, without som nudging that is
<Krypton> what do you mean?
<Dillizar> Krypton, there is some setting bout the hdd dunno
<WebcamWonder> Dillizar: Do you have anything contributive to add?
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> why
<g4lt-lappy> krypton I'd start taking some of those diagnostic utility's word for it...
<pckchem> IntuitiveNipple: Ahh, I need to add \. to the [] expression
<Krypton> how do i diagnose my hd, remeber i am runnign a live cd with no os in the background
<BG_> Can I partition with 3 Fat32 and 4 ext2
<ricardo_> how can i use the scanner on my Lexmark X1270 to work
<g4lt-lappy> three systems so far have reported your disk as bad, how many do you need to tell you?
<IntuitiveNipple> pckchem: ahh yes... this is it in Perl: perl -e 'print $1 if "in firefox-3.0" =~ /in ([\w-\.]+)/;'
<Krypton> what do you mean 3 systems?
<blistov2> ?
<Sylphid> Krypton, sudo badblocks /dev/sda (sda may be something else on your system)
<ricardo_> how can i use the scanner on my Lexmark X1270 to work
<luddite> i want to delete a partition that a old (8.04) ubuntu is on without effecting the extended partition with 8.10 installed. Is that possible? Here is my set up  http://paste.ubuntu.com/116258/
<pckchem> IntuitiveNipple: I think I was making it too hard with lookaheads.... Ohh well thanks for your help! Saved me a headache.
<Stepan1> Can anyone lead me through using Forecast document recovery?
<ricardo_> how can i use the scanner on my Lexmark X1270 to work
<blistov2> [   90.551333] pciehp: Card not present on Slot(1)
<blistov2> [   90.555464] pciehp: Card present on Slot(1)
<blistov2> this is repeated about 15 times a second after kernel update.  kills battery life. idea's?
<IntuitiveNipple> pckchem: You're welcome... regexps are always a headache... the useful ones anyhow
<negativegluebear> is there a reason my S-video out resolution on my laptop maxes out at 1024x768 when going to my HDTV(1080p) 1680x1080?
<detabbed> "Basically, i want anyone in group www-data to have write access to /var/www. For example, if 'a' and 'b' are in group www-data. If 'a' creates a file in /var/www 'b' will be able to edit it."  does anyone know how to do that?
<Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-> thanks and bye
<JesperHansen> Why does eeepc-acpi-scripts package end up removing ubuntu-desktop package and other important packages?
<Krypton> sylphid i ran your command but nothing comes up
<usser> detabbed, chown the directory to a:www-data, sudo chmod -R <user A>:www-data /var/www
<mandrig> detabbed: can you not do that through System > Administration > Users and Groups ?
<usser> detabbed, chmod it to 770 sudo chmod -R 770 /var/www
<Sylphid> Krypton, is sda your hard drive?
<usser> detabbed, and set guid bit on the directory
<detabbed> mandrig: server
<mandrig> detabbed: ah ha
<usser> detabbed, sudo chmod -R g+s /var/www
<Krypton> nothing comes up, I just attempted to install ubuntu agian (on a blank HD) and I get the error at 50%
<WebcamWonder> negativegluebear: B/c s-video is designed to carry SD signal at 480i or 576i
<detabbed> thank you guys :D
<Stepan1> I need help using Forecast document recovery
<linny1> Krypton: youll need to burn a new cd to rule out a bad disc
<negativegluebear> thanks webcamwonder.  exactly what i was wondering.  would the RGB out work, then?
<jp_sf> Krypton: a bad iso CD maybe no ?
<usser> detabbed, this will basically cause any file created by a user to be owned by www-data group instead of the user's primary group, you may also need to adjust uid mask in /etc/profile so any new files created will have group write permissions
<WebcamWonder> negativegluebear: That would be the best any SD could go. For HD, you need any carrier that natively supports HD
<tiredbones> vigo, Now that's the way a package should work. And it keeps to the KISS principle.
<Pici> Krypton: Have you checked your CD for errors?
<Pici> !verify | Krypton
<ubottu> Krypton: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Krypton> ive only got one more CD, so can i donwlaod the ISO from the livecd and burn it from the livecd
<Gustavo_G> If there is nothing in the hosts.deny and nothing in the hosts.allow, does that mean that anything should be able to connect to a server on this machine?
<detabbed> thank you usser
<usser> detabbed, no problem
<jp_sf> Krypton: you tried to install it from the live CD ?
<baz_> i can attest that foo, bar, baz is typed at least once a day
<Krypton> yes
<jp_sf> Krytpon: put the nick of the personn before you type otherwise people might miss your reply
<Krypton> jp_sf: yes
<Krypton> jp_sf: i did try
<jp_sf> Krypton: instead of booting to the livecd did you try to install from the boot menu ?
<Krypton> thats what i tried first
<Krypton> jp_sf: no dice
<jp_sf> Krypton: at the boot you tried the option to install (not run the CD) and then you choose partition and then when copied the files it stopped ?
<Krypton> jp_sf: exactly at 50% it stopped (i asked for it to install on the whole disk)
<g4lt-lappy> BG_: yes, but not easily.  IDE systems have room for four partitions by definition.  you can sac one of those to make extended partitions and go up to 8, but it's nontrivial
<jp_sf> Krypton do you have a message something ? did you tried to install in a different graphic mode ? vesa or whatever ?
<dou213> hey guys, how can i change the history file size?
<niku> g4lt-lappy, I'd disagree, with a graphical tool like gpartd, it's pretty trivial
<jpedroza> just a 411, I got DVD playback working. Looks like I needed to remove Totem-gstreamer and install totem-xine. Playback works flawlessly.
<dou213> i did a export HISTSIZE=3000 && export HISTFILESIZE=3000 ... with echo $.. i see it is set to 3000, just that when i login again and echo $.., it appears again on default 500
<Krypton1> jt: I got cut off
<Krypton1> jt_sf: what did you say before?
<|newbie|> i have installed jaunty + kde 4.2, when i try to enter in KDE stop on background
<|newbie|> i have nvidia 180
<Krypton1> jp_sf: you still there?
<jp_sf> Krypton: yes ?
<fearful> |newbie| jaunty is a devel release, its not even in beta testing stages
<jp_sf> Krypton do you have a message something ? did you tried to install in a different graphic mode ? vesa or whatever ?
<rww> !jaunty | |newbie|
<ubottu> |newbie|: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Krypton1> jp_sf: yes i tried in safe graphiccs mode and oem, and no dice
<GeffIsLegend> hey anyone mind helping with my micraphone on skype? it doesnt seem to work no matter what i do
<fearful> GeffIsLegend: I can help
<Krypton1> jp_sf: u tihnk the CD is the problem?
<jp_sf> Krypton1: looks like a CD problem, you know if for instance you live in Houston they have a very good LUG that will meet this Weekend they can help you
<fearful> GeffIsLegend: Just give me one sec
<|newbie|> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<GeffIsLegend> kk
<jp_sf> Krypton: try another CD if you can
<Krypton1> jp_sf: what is LUG?
<rww> Krypton1: Linux User Group
<jp_sf> Krypton1: Linux User Group
<Krypton1> jp_sf: this will be my last and if it don't work then... I will go back to Windoze and I really dont want to
<fearful> GeffIsLegend: Change both Sound In and Sound Out on the sound devices option to: HDA Intel (hw:intel,0)
<Krypton1> so the ISO said it will be done in an hour and a half
<fearful> GeffIsLegend: Then do a test call
<magikid> For some reason, when I press the 'up' key in a terminal window, ubuntu takes a screenshot.  Any help would be appreciated.
<GeffIsLegend> ok ill try that
<jp_sf> Krypton1: it looks like probably a bad CDroom, it happens, if your LiveCD can boot you could burn an iso from there
<g4lt-lappy> negativegluebear: yes, the reason is s-video is SDTV, thus 480i
<Krypton1> jp_sf: if tis not a bd cd-rom what can i do?
<GeffIsLegend> i dont have those as a option fearfull
<GeffIsLegend> i have the nvidia ones
<fearful> GeffIsLegend: Try the first one then
<Dante_J> Greetings room
<Krypton1> jp_sf: also how do I burn the iso once its done
 * Dante_J waves
<GeffIsLegend> and my webcam is my mic atm connected through usb, does that complicate things?
<jp_sf> Krypton1: you have tools to burn CD if you have a CDrom burner
<fearful> GeffIsLegend: We will try different options, one of the ones there has to work for you.
<cphillips> whats the best way to convert a fla to a video file like avi?
<Krypton1> jp_sf: yes but what software from the livecd
<jp_sf> Krypton1: the livecd can maybe but when it must copy all the packages it might run into some scratch on the CD
<GeffIsLegend> oh okay
<jp_sf> Krypton1: cdrecord
<GeffIsLegend> i just tried all the settings there was available , but none seemed to work
<fearful> GeffIsLegend: Ok I'm going to need some information about your sound/webcam/mic
<Krypton1> jp_sf: whre is cdrecord
<Guest28692> hi
<GeffIsLegend> i have the Phillips SPC 1000NC Webcam
<Krypton1> jp_sf: also when i goto partition editer, it wont let me delete two partitons called devsda2 and devsda5, the delete button wont hilight
<bobbyyg> QUESTION - cannot edit properties of old MP3's.  File Browser shows owner as root
<fearful> GeffIsLegend: And the options that skype has?
<ripdisk> i'm in a pickle here
<ripdisk> i want to put ubuntu on my desktop
<Dante_J> Hey Room I have a question: I'm using Ubuntu 8.04.2. I've not seen any patches in the last week or so and I'm expecting at very least the firefox 3.0.6 patch which I have under Fedora 10. There seems to be others missing too. I'm using generic repositories for Au. What's the story?
<ripdisk> but for some reason, ubuntu and other distros
<ripdisk> they won't install to the HDD
<ripdisk> i tried to partition it through the partition manager in the setup
<ripdisk> and it juse freezes
<Delvien> bobbyyg change the permissions to your current user
<bobbyyg> Delvien, How?
<ripdisk> i tried to partition it through the partition manager in the setup and it freezes
<Dante_J> bobbyyg: su username
<ripdisk> ..
<ripdisk> oops
<Stepan1> Where does recoverjpeg store recovered images
<ripdisk> i want to put ubuntu on my desktop
<ripdisk> but for some reason, ubuntu and other distros
<ripdisk> they won't install to the HDD
<ripdisk> i tried to partition it through the partition manager in the setup and it freezes
<ripdisk> and it juse freezes
<GeffIsLegend> there is "default, hda Nvidia (hw:nvidia,0), hda nvidia(plughw:nvidia,0),  hda Nvidia (hw:nvidia,4), hda nvidia(plughw:nvidia,4), Phillips SPC 1000NC Webcam (hw:webcam,0), Phillips SPC 1000NC Webcam (plughw:webcam,0), hdmi, and headset
<marieddu> sorry
<bobbyyg> delvien, I'm new to this, is that a command line instruction, can I do it from the desktop, I'm the only user
<klata> maybe the HDD is broken
<ripdisk> no, windows will install just fine
<Delvien> bobbyyg: start nautilus with gksu, right click, and change the owner of the files.
<klata> oh i c
<ripdisk> it's just linux distros
<Ademan> anyone know if I can get python 2.6 from backports or something in intrepid?
<Coded_> I'm stuck, I installed 8.10 on a box with just onboard ethernet connected to another box with an atheros wifi adapter(running 8.10 as well), I got rid of the box and kept the card thinking it should be a snap, I plugin the wifi card and it gets detected ('iwlist ath0 scan' gives me my access point) but when I try to connect to the ap using wep "sudo iwconfig ath0 essid NetName key 12345... channel 4 && sudo dhclient ath0" I can't g
<Dante_J> Sorry Delvien, I misspoke
<Delvien> Dante_J: ?
<Stepan1> Where does recoverjpeg store recovered images?
<Stepan1> ---
<Dante_J> I suggested using su, as I thought bobbyyg wanted to change user permissions. my mistake
<ripdisk> nobody knows why it won't install
<K`zan> How can I get ahold of the 2.6.27.11 kernel that comes with 8.10 in 8.04 - my new MB resources are not in the 8.04 kernel.  I do NOT want to go to KDE4 nor gnome.  TMIA!
<ripdisk> '?
<Dante_J> ripdisk: are you a bot? if not more detail would help
<K`zan> I did get the latest kernel from kernel.org and built it, but evidentally the ubuntu patches are not in it :-(.
<bobbyyg> It appears that my version of Ubuntu ,which I loaded two two weeks ago, doesnt have nautilius
<marieddu> hello people
<pike__> K`zan: might still be on packages.ubuntu.com
<Dante_J> hi marieddu
<jrib> !kernel > K`zan
<ubottu> K`zan, please see my private message
<jrib> bobbyyg: are you using GNOME?
<K`zan> pike__:  Thanks, checking.
<enjoyfrancis> y0
<pike__> bobbyyg: thunar ftw
<bobbyyg> jrib, dont know,
<jrib> bobbyyg: open a terminal and type "nautilus"
<usser> pcmanfm ftw
<zerothis> sorry about using an online client, main computers down. if i installed ubuntu using wubi can I safely use a live CD to poke arround on the drive to try and rescue windows xp? specifically, altering the boot.ini file?
<ari_stress> morning all :)
<lucax> how can i disable gnome keyring??
<Dante_J> hi ari_stress
<ripdisk> ubuntu won't install tomy HDD
<ripdisk> to my*
<Dante_J> Room, Where have all the patches gone? why are they delayed for Ubuntu 8.04? Still no Firefox patch?
<BG_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409129&highlight=saving+home+directory
<nickrud> zerothis, you can certainly use the live cd to edit boot.ini, safely is how well you edit it
<ripdisk> ubuntu won't install to my HDD... please help
<niku> Dante_J, ? it's a Long term support release
<Dante_J> indeed
<niku> !install | ripdisk
<ubottu> ripdisk: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<bobbyyg> jrib, looks like that got me back into a file browser,  give me a minute to look around
<mandrig> ripdisk: how did you try installing?
<nickrud> Dante_J, last I loooked the firefox was 'going through the security build process'
<Dante_J> and that patch for Firefox is a necessary security patch
<ripdisk> from the CD
<ripdisk> i tried both live and from the installation
<K`zan> jrib: Thanks, I think that might work, giving it a go now.  Much appreciated Sir!
<mandrig> ripdisk: did you get an error, what happened? Youre going to have to be a lot more specific.
<Dante_J> The Firefox patch Is almost 2 weeks behind fedora? what gives? It's the same source.
<zerothis> nickrud ok, so it won't automatically destroy my dual boot setup. i'll make a backup and be careful, thanks
 * zerothis afk
<ripdisk> mandrig: it just freezes up
<ripdisk> it stops installing when i try to resize my partition
<ripdisk> and if i don't resize..
<ripdisk> it stops at installation
<jrib> Dante_J: why do you expect that patch to hit the repositories?
<Dante_J> ripdisk: what are the filesystem types mentioned in the partitioning part?
<bobbyyg> jrib, I still get to the properties/permissions page that says owner root
<ripdisk> just an ntfs with xp on it
<mandrig> ripdisk: resizing partitions takes a long time, as it moves data from part of the hard drive to another part. You've got to allow it time to do it.
<ripdisk> i know this
<jrib> bobbyyg: start from the beginning as I have no idea what your issue is
<ripdisk> i've done it before
<Dante_J> because it's a necessary security patch.
<Dante_J> http://secunia.com/advisories/33799/
<ripdisk> but it doesn't move
<ripdisk> it stops completely
<ripdisk> i let it sit over night
<ripdisk> nothing
<FloodBot2> ripdisk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nefrin> I'm having an issue trying to install Ubuntu. I am trying to manually set the partitions to the follow: /boot 256MB, / 20GB, swap 2GB, /home 100GB, (if I use this setup the other 300GB's are labled as "unusable" during the install partition
<jrib> Dante_J: bugs.ubuntu.com then
<bobbyyg> Jrib, I have old MP3s that I can't edit the album name, artist etc
<xoox> What is the "overflow" filesystem in the output of "df"?
<jrib> bobbyyg: what is their location?
<Dante_J> thanks jrib, I'll check. It just seems odd as there are other patches missing. ntpd, sudo & others
<bernz> nefrin, it might be useful to have a good understanding of general PC disk partitioning; i can explain this via PM if you are interested
<nefrin> bernz ---- yes, I would appreciate that
<Destinova> Hello everybody.
<bobbyyg> jrib, on the second IDE drive here on this machine  that came from my old XP machine
<ripdisk> mandrig: any suggestions?
<jrib> bobbyyg: what filesystem? where is it mounted?
<mandrig> ripdisk: I've got nothing... Sorry man
<jrib> Dante_J: 3.06 hit jaunty on the 5th
<dusty_> Hey guys whats a good equaliser for gnome ? so i can tweak the bass of my sub etc ?
<bobbyyg> jrib, NTFS - I don't know anything about "mounting".....Rapsody will let me edit some files but not others
<Dante_J> jrib: LTS means long term support ...
<jrib> Dante_J: how is that relevant?
<Dante_J> that is to say, Security patches
<jrib> Dante_J: yeah, I understand
<Dante_J> Timely Security patches
<shadow451> hello
<GeffIsLegend> fearful?
<Krypton> hi guys, im back and i might have figured out the problem
<Dante_J> and I'm curious as to why all of them seem delayed?
<shadow451> is anyone there
<shadow451> hello
<shadow451> I am new here, and am lost
<jrib> Dante_J: find the relevant bug.  You can try asking #ubuntu-motu about security update policies as well I suppose
<Krypton> umm can some1 tell me if i am doing the right hing? I check my iso and th ehashes are =, but when i checked the cd for defects it said one error infile, should i burna new cd and ubuntu will install fine?
<Krypton> because im getting stuck at 50%
<Dante_J> jrib: You've been very helpful. Many thanks :)
<shadow451> ok...........this is a support for ubuntu
<Zeeded> yes
<mandrig> Krypton: Yes, as there could have been an error while burning the iso to disk.
<bobbyyg> shadow451, I'm new here too, but we can't be lost cuz were here
<shadow451> sorry..thought it just a chat
<jrib> bobbyyg: pastebin the output of « mount »
 * Dante_J waves farewell
<Dante_J> cheers room
<rww> Krypton: If your defect check says there are errors, then yes, you need to reburn it
<shadow451> been lost most of my life...in very small rooms
<Zeeded> shadow451, well it is not just for support but that is the base of it
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Zeeded> JK
<Zeeded> shadow451, Im a liar
<dusty_> Hey guys whats a good equaliser for gnome ? so i can tweak the bass of my sub etc ?
<shadow451> can i use photo shop here?
<bobbyyg> jrib, could you repeat that in english, I'm not any good at command line stuff
<bpcomp> ok so I messed up an install of some brother printer drivers somehow and now any time I try to do anything with package manager or apt-get I get an error that "The package hl5070nlpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<jrib> bobbyyg: open a terminal and run the command « mount ».  Then pastebin the output at paste.ubuntu.com
<pike__> any full featured gtk2 music players without alot of gnome dependancies?
<usser> pike_, audacious
<pike__> usser: more full featured :)
<usser> oh
<jadew> hi guys, I just installed ubuntu 8.10 and my pc keeps booting in windows, no sign of grub anywhere
<bobbyyg> jrib, does "pastebin" mean cut and paste at that website?
<hendrixski> help.  I installed cairo-dock, and for some reason I misconfigured it... then ran apt-get --purge remove  and re-installed it... but the config is still all messed up
<jrib> bobbyyg: yes
<dusty_> Hey guys whats a good equaliser for gnome ? so i can tweak the bass of my sub etc ?
<bobbyyg> jrib, so what will that accomplish
<usser> hendrixski, config file is stored in your home directory so you have to remove .cairo-dock or some similar folder/file in your $HOME
<jadew> how can I start ubuntu from the hdd using the cd?
<jrib> bobbyyg: it will let me see it so I can help you
<jadew> I can't find any clear instructions
<GeffIsLegend> anyone else know a lot about skype on ubuntu and know why my mic wont seem to work on it for some reason?
<hendrixski> usser: oh... that makes sense, lemme try that and re-install
<aaditya> jadew: are you trying to install Ubuntu from CD to HDD?
<jadew> aaditya, I already isntalled it from the CD
<jadew> it just won't boot up
<aaditya> jadew: dual boot?
<jadew> the old system boots up instead (xp)
<jadew> yeah
<TeamColtra[TFD]> I have a USB headset/micset and I was wondering how to find the name my audio is just "system:playback_1" but the capture: doesn't work
 * hendrixski wonders why the ~/.cairo-dock folder doesn't get purged...
<ImSad> Hey, I need help on how to burn an ISO to a USB flash drive.
<bpcomp> imsad look up unetbootin
<TeamColtra[TFD]> I guess my question is how do I map my USB Media Device
<jrib> hendrixski: why would it?
<bobbyyg> jrib, looks like this may take a while and I have an Antique Tractor Club Meeting is 1.5 hours,  Thanks, I'll try this again tomorrow
<jrib> bobbyyg: ok
<usser> hendrixski, only system wide config files get purged whatever users do within their own directory is their own business
<usser> ImSad, get unetbootin
<hendrixski> I guess that makes sense...
<Gcdm> i need some help
<hendrixski> it's just that sudo rm -r ~/.whatever  doesn't feel like the natural way to reset the configuration of something
<GeffIsLegend> anyone else know a lot about skype on ubuntu and know why my mic wont seem to work on it for some reason? its a usb mic/webcam i use as a mic mainly though
<jadew> any idea on my problem?
<cfedde> how does 8.10 boot? and what happened to inittab?
<TeamColtra[TFD]> GeffIsLegend: Did you set it to be the USB device in the prefrences of Skype?
<hendrixski> GeffIsLegend: Skype is a bitch ... you have to go to the sound settings in Skype and try all the different options for sound input and output
<Guest13762> how do i install my graphics card???
<TeamColtra[TFD]> Its not really that hard as hhendrixski implys
<GeffIsLegend> it used to work before i got ubuntu though :-/
<Guest13762> hello
<bpcomp> can anyone help me with my bjorked install
<TeamColtra[TFD]> GeffIsLegend:  Click Ctrl+O to get to options
<GeffIsLegend> and in skype it specifically shows up as the name of my webcam/mic which is Phillips
<TeamColtra[TFD]> now go to Sound Devices
<GeffIsLegend> Phillips SPC 1000NC is what shows up, which is my webcam, then i set it to that, then test call but it says there is a error
<TeamColtra[TFD]> and make your sound in and sound out something probably like C-Media USB Headphone Set
<bpcomp> ok so I messed up an install of some brother printer drivers somehow and now any time I try to do anything with package manager or apt-get I get an error that "The package hl5070nlpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<Guest13762> ok i have an nviddia gefore 9500 gt graphics card and i have no idea how to install it?
<Guest13762> hello?
<aaditya> Guest13762: installing hardware? or driver?
<Guest13762> both
<TeamColtra[TFD]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=957660
<TeamColtra[TFD]> @ Guest13762 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=957660
<TeamColtra[TFD]> Guest13762: That was the first result in my google search :D
<TeamColtra[TFD]> GeffIsLegend: So you don't have any other options for your audio device in Skype?
<Guest13762> ok guys lol im brand new to ubuntu.
<Guest13762> i need step by step directions
<TeamColtra[TFD]> No problem Guest13762, we all were new at some point... I just made the big switch last month
<Guest13762> kool.
<GeffIsLegend> yeah i have a whole bunch more options and none seem to work at all
<Guest13762> could you talk me through this install?
<TeamColtra[TFD]> Guest13762:  This seems to be very step by step http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123573
<Guest13762> ok
<TeamColtra[TFD]> GeffIsLegend: Did any match what I told you?
<Guest13762> ty i will do my best nd get back to you
<TeamColtra[TFD]> C-Media USB Headphone Set?
<TeamColtra[TFD]> I don't know if that is a local name to me... or not
<GeffIsLegend> no, none showed up as specifically USV
<bpcomp> could someone please tell me how to point apt-get to a local package?
<GeffIsLegend> USB*
<TeamColtra[TFD]> Does it come up in your media manager?
<TeamColtra[TFD]> bpcomp, if you have a deb file... just double click it
<VioletsPie_> is it possible to run a VPN on linux
<GeffIsLegend> the system>sounds?
<TeamColtra[TFD]> yes
<GeffIsLegend> yeah it works in there
<bpcomp> that goes through gdebi
<GeffIsLegend> and in the sound recorder
<TeamColtra[TFD]> bpcomp is there any reason to not use gdebi?
<niku> bpcomp, dpkg -i <Pathtopackage>
<Destinova> Has anyone here successfully installed a multi-boot with any Vista/Ubuntu on a RAID 1 array?
<bpcomp> because my package is broken
<TeamColtra[TFD]> I see
<bpcomp> somehow
<eater9> My fresh Intrepid install seems to think my laptop screen is 1024x768, but really it's 1200x900 -- where can I put in the correct info so popups and panels are placed correctly?
<TeamColtra[TFD]> Geff, so I can seperate you from the others can you type out TeamColtra?
<TeamColtra[TFD]> when you reply :D
<Scunizi> eater9: what kind of video card is it?
<bpcomp> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/116273/
<GeffIsLegend>  TeamColtra yeah sorry
<TeamColtra[TFD]> GeffIsLegend: if you type TeamC and click "tab" it will auto complete for you :D
<GeffIsLegend> TeamColtra[TFD]: o i c
<eater9> Scunizi: Intel GMA 4500MHD
<mandrig> eater9: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<eater9> mandrig: That contains the correct 1200x900
<TeamColtra[TFD]> GeffIsLegend: lol do you think I am motivated to type out your FULL name everytime? HA! I justl ove the Tab command
<Scunizi> eater9: Intel is well supported check synaptic and see if the right driver is loaded.
<GeffIsLegend> TeamColtra[TFD]:  lmao i nver kneew that xD i feel dummbb
<TeamColtra[TFD]> GeffIsLegend: So you don't see your USB device in the sound manager either?
<Sarthor> ip route add 192.168.1.0 dev eth1 src 192.168.1.2 table T1, its giving the error "argument "T1" is wrong "table" value is invalid" Getting help from this url, http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<TeamColtra[TFD]> GeffIsLegend: don't worry about it ... I bet 80% of the people here don't know about it :D
<GeffIsLegend> TeamColtra[TFD]: well it shows up as the model name of the actual webcam, which is Phillips SPC 1000NC to be exact, show it be showing up as USB device or something?
<Guest13762> lol im back
<eater9> Scunizi: yes, it's running xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Guest13762> all i need o know is how to install the drivers. i downloaded them and was told to type sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.22-pkg1.run somewhere
<eater9> Scunizi: the display is fine; but Gnome places the panels and popups a couple inches from the bottom of the screen, instead of right on the bottom where they belong
<Scunizi> eater9: if you haven't yet you might open a terminal and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TeamColtra[TFD]> GeffIsLegend: is the webcam combined with the audio device?
<Guest13762> where do i type it?
<TeamColtra[TFD]> Guest13762: terminal
<GeffIsLegend> TeamColtra[TFD]: not quite sure i understand that
<eater9> Scunizi: yes, everything's up to date
<mandrig> Guest13762: type <alt> + <F2> then type xterm
<Guest13762> how do i get to terminal?
<TeamColtra[TFD]> Guest13762: Applications -> Accessories -> terminal
<usser> Guest13762, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<WebcamWonder> Guest13762: Make sure to blacklist the other modules, else your X won't start
<Scunizi> eater9: the driver you listed is good up to the i965 chipsets..
<bpcomp> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/116273/
<usser> eater9, try running auto-adjusting on your monitor
<judgepg> hi folks, can anyone help me mount an external HDD?  Ubuntu can't seem to recognize the HDD, but windows can.  Any thoughts?
<eater9> usser: it's a laptop
<Guest13762> think i may have got it
<usser> eater9, oh sorry then
<cfedde> Ok.  where are the upstart config files kept?
<bpcomp> judgepg is it a usb external hdd?
<TeamColtra[TFD]> GeffIsLegend: what do you not understand
<judgepg> bpcomp, yup
<judgepg> bpcomp, 160GB 2.5"
<GeffIsLegend> TeamColtra[TFD]:  yeah my webcam and micraphone are one item
<TeamColtra[TFD]> GeffIsLegend: Okay. I see the delimma
<TeamColtra[TFD]> You are probably freaking the fuck out of ubuntu is what you are doing :D
<ripdisk> mandrig: i got an error now
<tritium> TeamColtra[TFD]: watch the langauge!
<bpcomp> judgepg: does anything show up in /mnt or /media?
<tritium> language, even
<TeamColtra[TFD]> :( Sorry
<judgepg> bpcomp, nothing
<TeamColtra[TFD]> I am a bad person
<judgepg> bpcomp, perhaps the drive needs to be formatted first
<tritium> TeamColtra[TFD]: no you're not, just keep it family-friendly, please.
<fearful> lol TeamColtra[TFD] you made my day today
<ripdisk> while installing ubuntu i get this error: AN error occurred while writing the canges to the storage devices. THe resize operation has been aborted.
<mandrig> ripdisk: I'm not sure what to tell you...
<TeamColtra[TFD]> @ fearful I am glad I was able to assist you :D
<bpcomp> judgepg: try dmsg in the command line to see if you can find out about it in there
<GeffIsLegend> TeamColtra[TFD]:  would u know how to fix this?
<talntid> top - 18:41:35 up -24855 days, -3:-14,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<talntid> anyone have any idea what would cause that?
<Mortuis> where do I make changes to $PATH?
<bpcomp> sorry dmesg
<Mortuis> when I echo $PATH I get a bunch of folders, I'd like to add one but I can't find where it's defined
<eydaimon> Mortuis: .bashrc would work.
<vigo> ripdisk: Guided or Manual?
<ripdisk> guided
<eydaimon> Mortuis: you can always jsut do export PATH=$PATH:/new/path
<Mortuis> eydaimon: I don't see the current definition in .bashrc and there is no .bash_profile
<TeamColtra[TFD]> GeffIsLegend: Switch to Mac (NOOO! JUST KIDDING) I honestly don't know... what error message is Skype giving you?
<Scunizi> eater9: check out this thread  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011784
<eydaimon> Mortuis: you don't need to see the current definition, you can use the export I showed you to add to it there
<ripdisk> vigo: nguided
<eydaimon> Mortuis: and you can try it on the commandline first
<vigo> ripdisk: I am stumped then, Grub loader should use the free space only....hrmmm
<GeffIsLegend> TeamColtra[TFD]:  "Problem with audio playback"
<Mortuis> eydaimon: would that change carry over when I reboot?
<TeamColtra[TFD]> Are you trying to make it your sound out and ringing?
<judgepg> bpcomp, it does seem to recognize the drive in dmesg what do you suggest?
<TeamColtra[TFD]> @ GeffIsLegend ^
<eper3z> how do i fix my arrow keys?
<GeffIsLegend> no just sound out
<GeffIsLegend> TeamColtra[TFD]: no just sound out
<eydaimon> Mortuis: if you save your .bashrc and it gets loaded, sure
<cfedde> who else here thinks that the upstart doc is a bit incomplete?
<TeamColtra[TFD]> GeffIsLegend: Is it a mic and a speaker?
<judgepg> bpcomp, : [874106.213011] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     TOSHIBA  MK1652GSX        9.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS
<judgepg> [874108.260755] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)
<eydaimon> Mortuis: you shuold have a ~/.bashrc already
<eater9> Scunizi: I don't think it's a video driver problem, because XFCE and KDE work fine -- just Gnome is having trouble positioning its furniture
<Mortuis> eydaimon: okay, so you're saying to echo $PATH and then add that to my ~/.bashrc with the changes?
<vigo> ripdisk: use Guided, the machine is maybe trying to write to protected or other formatted volumes
<GeffIsLegend> TeamColtra[TFD]:  no just a webcam
<ripdisk> vigo, i did
<ripdisk> i used guided
<ripdisk> that's what i said
<Naisel> l
<TeamColtra[TFD]> GeffIsLegend:  That has a speaker in it yes?
<TeamColtra[TFD]> sorry mic
<Scunizi> eater9: have you tried booting into the recover kernel and fix it there.. there's suppose to be an option to do that..
<vigo> ripdisk: Installing on a win partition?
<eydaimon> Mortuis: no, you don't need to add it. all you need to put in there is `export PATH=$PATH:/new/path`.  The $PATH will just assign what's already sent, then you add to it, and store the new one.
<_2> can someone explain me something about "swap space usage"  and why OOMK would be killing things before swap is filled ???
<ripdisk> yes
<eater9> Scunizi: do you know what i'd look for when i do that?
<ripdisk> but it did this even before i had windows on it, vigo
<GeffIsLegend> TeamColtra[TFD]:  no sir, just a micraphone
<judgepg> bpcomp, any thoughts?
<Scunizi> eater9: I think it will just ask you what you want to do
<TeamColtra[TFD]> GeffIsLegend: If there is no speaker on it... then don't set the sound out to it because it cant give sound out
<Mortuis> eydaimon: Okay, thanks
<vigo> ripdisk: Is the win part clean and stable drive?
<Scunizi> eater9: with a list.. a,b.c.d. etc
<ripdisk> the windows part works.. yes
<TeamColtra[TFD]> GeffIsLegend: Its why its freaking out... You are telling it to send audio out something that is audio in only
 * _2 likes GeffIsLegend's spelling,   :)
<dutch> can anyone help me get pulseaudio working?
<bpcomp> judgepg: you know that your drive is "sdb" so look on google for manually mounting an external drive
<TeamColtra[TFD]> Its like... nevermind I will query your annalogy
<GeffIsLegend> TeamColtra[TFD]:  oo so change it to audioin?
<GeffIsLegend> why'd i just get burnt :[
<eydaimon> Mortuis: np
<GeffIsLegend> *audio in
<ripdisk> vigo, can I pm you? everyone typing at once is bad for my eyes
<_2> http://pastebin.com/f6288e4c8   thoughts
<TeamColtra[TFD]> GeffIsLegend: yes just sound in... not out
<vigo> ripdisk: Look at the windows utilities thing, I forgot now, windows explorer>C drive or whatever> sure
<judgepg> bpcomp, thank you, great info!
<TeamColtra[TFD]> GeffIsLegend:  Then pay pal me 50 bucks :D
<fearful> hah
<GeffIsLegend> sorry i can onlydo 15$ right now
<TeamColtra[TFD]> GeffIsLegend: I take installments
<TeamColtra[TFD]> err fine... :) My assistance is free because I love ubuntu
<GeffIsLegend> omg i love you lol its workin finally
<TeamColtra[TFD]> Whats your skype name?
<GeffIsLegend> Geff121 :D
<Scunizi> TeamColtra[TFD]: come on now.. really.. it's the concept and community that keeps you around.. it's the feel good thing.
<fearful> Scunizi: I agree
<TeamColtra[TFD]> Scunizi: yeah thats what I said
<TeamColtra[TFD]> <TeamColtra[TFD]> err fine... :) My assistance is free because I love ubuntu
<_2> Scunizi it's the errors and bugs that keep me around  :)))
<HHK> .help
<HHK> 1help
<HHK> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Scunizi> _2: AH HA!!  you're a true hacker!
<bpcomp> can anyone help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/116275/
<derenrich> can i get ufw to have separate rules for eahc of my NICs?
<HHK> help
<fearful> !justask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dmphotography> I've got a question . . what's the closest look-alike to Mac OS X ?
<fearful> dmphotography: Mac4Lin
<_2> so anyone have any clue by four to hit me with "http://pastebin.com/f6288e4c8"  as to why OOMK is killing things rather than using swap space as needed ?
<diginux> how do i disable ipv6 in jaunty?
<fearful> _2: Damn I don't even understand that yet... lol hope I get there one day hah
<sharef> where is the desktop folder defined for kde and gnome???
<fearful> 00MK?
<sharef> like, what folder contents are displayed
<eipipuz> Hello everyone, can someone help me with a permission thing? I created an apache group, and added www-data to it. The file does have rw permissions, but it complains with a "Permission denied"
<_2> fearful out of memory kill
<sharef> because right now it shows my root
<dmphotography> Thanks fearful, that looks identical.
<Krypton> Thanks guys alot, i succesfully installed Ubuntu
<WebcamWonder> _2: Is it really killing apps? It looks as if it lets swap go past 100%
<_2> fearful it's a kernel system call
<fearful> dmphotography: Your welcome
<dmphotography> Is it difficult to install?
<_2> WebcamWonder yes.
<dmphotography> And does it change anything about Ubuntu?
<Krypton> Do i need to install anything now in order to play open arena? I have ATI 3200 IGP and want to get some games kicked on this baby
<fearful> _2: Wait but thats just monitoring your swap usage?
<sharef> desktop folder variable defanition anyone???
<_2> WebcamWonder kolorpaint in particular.   trying to edit some scanned images,   to open more than one at a time i need to access about 600m
<WebcamWonder> _2: Well, it seems it was good in its decision regarding which app to kill, just b/c it is killing is the bad thing
<_2> fearful the pastebin is only the output of a while loop that i was using to monitor ram and swap usage   yes.
<bpcomp> sharef: I'm not sure what your asking. My desktop folder is /home/user/Desktop
<fearful> _2: ah alright
<_2> WebcamWonder correct.
<bpcomp> anything I put on my desktop goes in that folder
<psufan> Hello
<_2> WebcamWonder as you can see in the pastebin "http://pastebin.com/f6288e4c8"  the swap space is not being used before OOMK jumps in.
<Krypton> Do i need to install anything now in order to play open arena? I have ATI 3200 IGP and want to get some games kicked on this baby
<zaapiel-mobile> y0
<Krypton> like drivers?
<zaapiel-mobile> can i use skype on ubuntu 8.10?
<zaapiel-mobile> i dont see an option for it on the skype website
<psufan> how is yall?
<tritium> psufan: never heard of it
<_2> WebcamWonder and i tried the default "-1" "32k" and "1" priorities     none help.
<psufan> huh?
<tritium> Never heard of "yall".  What is it?  A software package?
<psufan> how are yall?
<tritium> !info yall
<ubottu> Package yall does not exist in intrepid
<zaapiel-mobile> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in intrepid
<psufan> !info windows
<ubottu> Package windows does not exist in intrepid
<WebcamWonder> _2: You can temporarily prevent oom by this: https://lists.sdsc.edu/pipermail/npaci-rocks-discussion/2006-June/019111.html
<psufan> !info UBUNTU
<ubottu> Package UBUNTU does not exist in intrepid
<_2> WebcamWonder looking
<WebcamWonder> _2: Although, then it would panik if it can't allocate memory
<_2> WebcamWonder heh  yeah.  kernel panic rather than app killed is kinda counter intuitive
<_2> a
<Krypton> Hi, guys, when I goto the hardware drivers and clcik activate for ati drivers, a bar comes up and nothing happens
<sharef> how do i increase my swap space??
<WebcamWonder> _2: Well, I would think that it would panic only once an app tries to get some memory and it is not avialable. But it seems as if OOM is kicked in way befoer that even happens
<fearful> sharef: Log in the Live CD and disable swap then resize it to the size of your choice, and enable it again.
<_2> WebcamWonder WebcamWonder yeah OOMK seems to be called in place of IO_MEM  or what ever is supposed to swap pages.
<serr> hi
<IntuitiveNipple> sharef: Use swapon/swapoff to disable/enable, then use mkswap to create it. If it is in a partition (not a file) you need to think about the added complication of resizing, and the effect on other partitions
<serr> who wud share my sorrow ?????????????
<_2> WebcamWonder i'm kinda wondering if it's a bug in the latest dapper kernel update...  i think i'll boot an older kernel and test
<WebcamWonder> _2: You are still on dapper?
<serr> kernel droped
<WebcamWonder> _2: Wake up sheeple :P
<serr> kernel droped
<serr> kernel droped
<Krypton> when I goto the hardware drivers and clcik activate for ati drivers, a bar comes up and nothing happens, how do i install the latest ati drivers?
<_2> WebcamWonder dapper is LTS for a reason.
<serr> kernel droped
<WebcamWonder> _2: :), I was kidding :)
<eipipuz> someone that can help me with a permission denied?
<woody86> does anyone know why when conky starts automatically on start-up, it disappears after a second or two but keeps running behind the desktop?
<_2> eipipuz on what ?
<pike__> woody86: in fluxbox?
<jillian> i tried to install ubuntu 8.10 from 8.04 today and got a message saying unable to install
<md5> Hello, I have a problem with vmware. I have Ubuntu 8.10 and Windows XP on my computer. From XP I am trying to connect to Ubuntu with vmware. Everything is ok, the only problem the keyboard doesn't work. What should I do? I believe that I need to change something in configuration file.
<woody86> pike_, in ubuntu
<dmphotography> @ md5, Have you used VMWare before?
<md5> dmphotography, long time ago
<Krypton> when I goto the hardware drivers and clcik activate for ati drivers, a bar comes up and nothing happens, how do i install the latest ati drivers?
<dmphotography> You shouldn't have any trouble.  Once you click inside the Linux OS, your keyboard should work fine.
<derenrich> can i get ufw to have separate rules for eahc of my NICs?
<jillian> i'm an ubuntu virgin and need help upgrading my ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10
<Phillomath> woody86:  What have you set the own_window preference to in .conkyrc?
<jillian> i am totally lost
<dmphotography> Did you install and leave everything default?
<derenrich> jillian: what's the problem?
<md5> dmphotography, but it doesn't. Mouse works fine, but keyboard doesn't work.
<fearful> jillian: What's the problem?
<WebcamWonder> !upgrade | jillian
<ubottu> jillian: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jillian> i tried installing but an error message came up saying that it couldn't install
<dmphotography> md5: Hmm, if you installed it correctly and didn't change the default option for the keyboard, then it should work.
<jillian> it took 2 hours to download and then i got stuck
<md5> dmphotography, Few little changes, but it doesn't have anything to do with keyboard
<jillian> should i restart my comp and see if there are any changes...and what changes should i be looking for
<jillian> i got a sabre error message
<dmphotography> That's strange.  I've never had an issue with it.
<IdleOne> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<md5> dmphotography, maybe because you run ubuntu from iso and I run from my hard disk
<jillian> it's inside windows
<bpcomp> so anyone want to take a crack at helping me get my package installer working again? http://paste.ubuntu.com/116275/
<dmphotography> Nah, I run all my VM's from the hard disk.
<woody86> Phillomath, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/116278/
<dmphotography> I use the ISO to install it and then I don't use it anymore.
<md5> dmphotography, can't find an answer on the internet, last hope is here :)
<jillian> ISO??
<jillian> I am sooo not technical...just started using ubuntu from window...
<dmphotography> Have you tried just re-installing it?
<jillian> well..it doesn't come up any more in update manager
<woody86> Phillomath, but if I start Conky manually it works fine
<jillian> is there somewhere else i can try to install it from
<md5> dmphotography, not the OS, but i tried to make new connection
<dmphotography> md5: Does it work on any other distros of Linux/any other installed VM OS's?
<fearful> jillian: Press ALT + F2 and type upgrade-devel
<md5> dmphotography, yes
<Phillomath> Hmm
<jillian> ok...i'll try
<dmphotography> md5: which?
<md5> dmphotography, backtrack
<dmphotography> Ahh.  Haha.
<Phillomath> woody86: Could be something to do with the desktop being drawn after conky starts
<md5> dmphotography, ;]
<diginux> how do i disable ipv6 in jaunty?
<dmphotography> I have a nice tutorial on how to install that to hard disk if you haven't already done so.
<woody86> Phillomath, hmmm... any way to change that?
<jillian> it says location file cannot be found
<Phillomath> woody86: Never had that problem myself but I've heard it happens
<woody86> Phillomath, ok thanks, I'll try some more Google :)
<Phillomath> woody86: In your sessions entry where you have conky set to autostart...
<md5> dmphotography, I have installed it with cd, now I am trying to connect from xp to ubuntu, everything is ok just keyboard doesnt work
<_2> diginux  maybe edit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<bpcomp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116279/
<woody86> Phillomath, yeah?
<Phillomath> Trwoody86: Try putting in sleep 5 before the conky command
<diginux> _2: don't think that works in jaunty anymore since ipv6 is built into the kernel i heard
<k0pp> hello, i'm looking for a way to block 1 single IP from making ANY connections to my machine, whether that be via http, ssh, or connecting to an IRCd running on the machine. how can i go about this?
<diginux> _2: and I tried it and it didn't work :(
<WebcamWonder> diginux: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty
<Phillomath> woody86: That will delay conky starting for 5 seconds
<diginux> WebcamWonder: thanks!
<jillian> i tried ALT + F2 and nothing
<woody86> Phillomath, ok, I'll give it a shot, thx
<_2> diginux oh jaunty.    sorry.   idk.
<Phillomath> woody86: also try changing own_window type to normal
<_2> diginux i was thinking intrepid.   please disreguard.
<IntuitiveNipple> diginux: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6
<_2> diginux also   jaunty questions are for   #ubuntu+1
<woody86> Phillomath, ok I'll try, thx again
<Phillomath> woody86: np
<TheInternal> hi everyone. linux noob here.
<fearful> hello
<jillian> dmphotography...what do you think
<_2> TheInternal welcome to the club
<jillian> or fearful
<TheInternal> I've learned a ton in about a week from playing with Debian and Ubuntu. Quite a different "feel" than windows
<fearful> jillian: Go to System -> Administration -> System Sources
<jillian> ok..i'm there..now what
<fearful> jillian: Click the third column 'release upgrade' and select 'normal release'
<TheInternal> I've already looked over the "intermediate to advanced" Ubuntu router setup, but it was written with assumptions that a mere linux noobie wouldn't grasp :(
<jillian> done
<jillian> it was there already
<_2> jillian also when  a command fails from "alt+ft" run dialog   use a terminal to debug it
<fearful> jillian: Click close
<fearful> jillian: On the terminal type sudo apt-get update
<TheInternal> anyone know a good place to go for a "make ubuntu into a router" might be found (or someone that could answer a ton of questions patiently?)
<jillian> ok..done
<Sp0tUbuntu> Hmm! What is there insted of mIRC in linux? Not Konversation, thats KDE i guess? What else? Must have about same features as Konversation! Thanks!
<xiaopi> Xchat~
<jillian> how do i debug
<fearful> jillian: Nothing happened?
<Sp0tUbuntu> Can Xchat perform commands?
<Sp0tUbuntu> xiaopi: ?
<xiaopi> yes it can
<jillian> yes...a couple of things updated
<Sp0tUbuntu> Thanks! :-) And thats Gnome?
<xiaopi> and can use any python/perl script you find write~
<jillian> intrepid stuff
<xiaopi> "or write"
<linux_guy> my wireless driver (ndiswrapper) doesn't always work at startup, where do I start to diagnose?
<fearful> jillian: Does it show anything that needs to be updated in the panel?
<Sp0tUbuntu> xiaopi: And its Gnome, rigth?
<linux_guy> 2 restarts, and a shutdown / power up fixes it
<itchydog> join #ubuntu-bugs
<linux_guy> =(
<xiaopi> yes gtk :)
<jillian> oh..sorry..i hadn't gotten to that yet
<fearful> jillian: :p
<Sp0tUbuntu> xiaopi: Cool! Thanks alot m8! :-) I go find it tomorrow when i have get some sleep! .-)
<Sp0tUbuntu> :-)*
<_2> Sp0tUbuntu there is an  xchat-gnome  that's not the good one.  venella  xchat is the one you want.
<jillian> nope..nothing came up..and like i said..i'm an ubuntu virgin...be patient with me..lol
<Sp0tUbuntu> _2: Ok, thanks for the warning! :-)
<jillian> do you think that maybe it did install and i don't know
<fearful> jillian: I'm sorry for rushing.
<TheInternal> I'm using ubuntu's default pigeon for IRC
<jillian> lol..that's ok
<TheInternal> 8.10 iso
<fearful> jillian: Open a terminal and type lsb_release -a
<Pawka> HI guys can you recommend a quicktime alternative and a video editor ?
<jillian> do i put sudo apt-get in front of that
<jillian> ?
<Sp0tUbuntu> Is there a place in "ubuntu" when running a laptop, where i can set "powersafe" and then force CPU to run slower?
<Sp0tUbuntu> For minimum heat you know
<Sp0tUbuntu> Cant find it
<Sp0tUbuntu> Its burning! :-D
<WebcamWonder> Sp0tUbuntu: Take a look at CPU governers, they can control the scaling of CPUs
<fearful> jillian: Nope
<TheInternal> I'm pretty handy with windows, and am darn good at hardware (I helped build and maintain over 1000 computers in a university not all that long ago.), so I'm not totally without clue when it comes to computers/networking... but the permissions and some other stuff are a bit confounding in ubuntu. Anyone have some leads on where to go to get help for making my linux box a router (wired, using a switch and having a few windows boxes go t
<Sp0tUbuntu> WebcamWonder: That is a default program?
<WebcamWonder> Sp0tUbuntu: Yeah, very close to kernel kinda stuff
<jillian> lol..ok..this is hilarious...it says 8.10.. i guess it did upgrade
<Pawka> HI guys can you recommend a quicktime alternative and a video editor ?
<fearful> jillian: :p, hah there you go
<fearful> jillian: Just now your sure :)
<Sp0tUbuntu> WebcamWonder: Ok, thanks! With GUI right? Im new in linuxworld! :-)
<tavius> hello - I am lost!
<jillian> ok..one more thing...my sound doesn't work
<TheInternal> I thought Mac OS was linux based. quicktime won't run natively?
<IntuitiveNipple> TheInternal: What specifically do you need to do?
<fearful> jillian: Did you say you install inside windows?
<jillian> lol...nevermind...
<WebcamWonder> Sp0tUbuntu: I think there was a panel app for it, but don't remember. Haven't dived in that mess for a while now
<jillian> sorry...i just checked it and it's working now
<qcjn> hi, i've got a document .doc,  tile, paragraph, title,paragraph that i'd like to switch to a database, anyone knows of a good way without doing ct & paste 200 times ?
<jillian> weird
<fearful> jillian: Ok
<jillian> you were a big help..thanx
<tavius> anyone here know how I can set up my computer to route my other computer through it to the net... both are ubuntu, and I have them talking to each other... but the other one won't reach the net
<fearful> jillian: Any time
<Sp0tUbuntu> WebcamWonder: Ok, i look into it then! Thanks for the hint
<IntuitiveNipple> TheInternal: OSX is based on FreeBSD 5
<racecar56> i didnt know that
<Klaz168> Sp0tUbuntu, right click on ur panel, then add "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor"
<racecar56> i thought it was based on plain ol' unix
<tavius> anyone familiar enough with networking and using a computer as a router to answer that?
<TheInternal> Hey Nipple: I want to use my old clunker computer as a router (rather than buy a router) for my small home wired network. I have an 8 port 10/100/1000 switch and all the compies in the network have 1 Gb nics. I want to use my linux box (named "Uggy") as the router, connect my cable modem via 10/100 nic, connect to the switch as the uplink on the 10/100/1000, and have all the computers on my network be able to access the internet. I'd 
<randy_> yo
<IntuitiveNipple> tavius: on the 'client' you need to set a default route that sends things to the 'router' PC (e.g. ip route add default dev eth0 via 192.16.0.1)
<TheInternal> I honestly can't recall the origins of Mac OS. FreeBSD or Unix... neither would suprise me.
<Sp0tUbuntu> Klaz168: Create launcher?
<radec> ok i have a simple question but i can't figure it out. i'm trying to restore a mysql database via ssh. my password has an ! character in it. this seems to make the command line freak out and add a long command, something i typed a while ago, in the middle of my password (where the !) is. any suggestions short of changing the password?
<azkaban> hi everybody
<WebcamWonder> radec: escape it like, \!?
<_2> tavius you have to enable ipv?_forwarding on the gateway, and point the client at the host with something like  "route add default gw <ip_of_host>"
<WebcamWonder> radec: Withpout the question mark that is
<Klaz168> Sp0tUbuntu, right click on panel, then select 'add to panel'
<TheInternal> hey azk
<Sp0tUbuntu> Klaz168: Ahh, im on desktop clicking! :-D
<IntuitiveNipple> TheInternal: For a router, the PC should have two interfaces (WAN, LAN). Configure the router to be a DNS and DHCP server. Enable IP forwarding, set the router LAN IP as the gateway in DHCP so all clients route through it.
<radec> WebcamWonder: hmmm thanks that might work lol
<Klaz168> Sp0tUbuntu, scroll down untill you find 'CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor'
<IntuitiveNipple> TheInternal: Ensure the router PC has a default route for 0.0.0.0 to the WAN interface
<Sp0tUbuntu> Klaz168: Thanks! Just the way i like it! :-)
<_2> tavius edit /etc/sysctl.conf
<TheNational22> little help with visudo
<Klaz168> yrw
<TheInternal> Nipple: I sort of followed that. I can build a network in windows and have it work, but I'm not strong in that area. Lemme reread what you wrote real quick...
<_2> TheNational22 ?
<Sp0tUbuntu> Sysinfo for 'spot-laptop': Linux 2.6.27-11-generic running , CPU: Intel(R)Core2DuoCPUT7250@2.00GHz at 800 MHz (3990 bogomips), HD: 7/109GB, RAM: 1782/3952MB, 133 proc's, 1.9h up
<TheNational22> i added a new user, typed visudo to edit permisons but cant edit the file
<TheInternal> yes, I have two NICs installed, one for WAN, one for LAN. what application/program do I use to set up a DNS and DHCP server
<ScottG489> Anyone here use TuxOnIce?
<Guest50591> i need some help..
<MFen> has anyone tried to put a vnc server on the internet?  i'm trying to share port 5801 ... my friend can get the applet to come up in his browser, but can't log in
<_2> TheNational22 you will have to use a user account that can already use sudo and    sudo visudo
<MFen> i'm going through a nat too. just wondering what i should be looking at first.. security settings for tightvnc somewhere or a web proxy?
<TheNational22> so from root/
<Guest50591> how do i install nvidia graphics card 9500 geforce gt
<TheNational22> ?
<TheInternal> Nipple: "Configure the router to be a DNS and DHCP server. Enable IP forwarding, set the router LAN IP as the gateway in DHCP so all clients route through it." is the part I need help with. I don't know what in Ubuntu will let me do any of that. I have a fair idea of what DHCP is/does, but no idea where to start in Ubuntu on configuring static or dynamic IP assigning
<Klaz168> Guest50591, Systen > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Klaz168> System*
<TheInternal> Guest50591, I installed my geforce card by going to system> administration > hardware drivers
<Guest50591> tried that
<Guest50591> didnt show up there
<_2> TheNational22 yes superuser
<TheInternal> I know for my geforce card that my card was not specifically listed
<TheInternal> I just had to read the driver descriptions, pick one of em, then select activate.
<Guest50591> my driver list is empty
<IntuitiveNipple> TheInternal: I'd suggest you read up on, and use, dnsmasq. It is a light-weight combined DNS relay and DHCP server
<TheInternal> I'm a linux noob, mind you... it's empty? have you tried the repository (add/remove programs) stuff maybe?
<TheInternal> Nipple: thanks. dnsmasq. that in the default repositories?
<Guest50591> lol i just started ubuntu today
<TheInternal> I've been poking at linux for abour a week now
<slipst> I have an uninterru
<slipst> sorry
<Klaz168> Guest50591, you can install the drivers manually. take a look at nvidia.co.uk
<tritium> Klaz168: no!
<slipst> I have an uninterruptible process that won't be killed in system monitor, do I have to restart or is there another way?
<IntuitiveNipple> TheInternal: Yes
<tritium> Guest50591: install the nvidia packages
<TheInternal> Nipple: I'm not finding it, even with a search all including all repositories
<tritium> Guest50591: since your card is a very recent model, try installing nvidia-glx-180.  If that doesn't work, fall back to nvidia-glx-177
<tritium> Klaz168: we don't recommend nvidia.com downloads.
<alp1> Can I ask about my nvidia problem?
<racecar56> why does brasero always do simulations on burning, it takes ages!
<TheInternal> "There is no matching application available." :( have a url for a safe repository that would carry it?
<Mac181> There isnt like a "Newbie's guide to understanding Ubuntu Forum Problem Fixes"
<Mac181> I feel like I need a translator for the hep guides.
<md5> Hello, I have a problem with vmware. I have Ubuntu 8.10 and Windows XP on my computer. From XP I am trying to connect to Ubuntu with vmware. Everything is ok, the only problem the keyboard doesn't work. What should I do? I believe that I need to change something in configuration file.
<racecar56> virtualbox pwns vmware
<nbeebo> any reason why internet on ubuntu just turned extremely slow?
<IntuitiveNipple> TheInternal: do apt-cache search dnsmasq
<TheInternal> nbeebo: underpants gnomes diversifying?
<nbeebo> dumb me, only one specific site.. lol
<racecar56> lolz
<Mac181> Case in point: I have no idea what IntuitiveNipple said.
<racecar56> why does brasero always do simulations on burning, it takes ages!
<racecar56> can i disable it?
<IntuitiveNipple> TheInternal: dnsmasq is in the Universe repository
<_2> Mac181 copy and paste that string into a terminal... "apt-cache search dnsmasq"
<Sarthor> Hi I am here for getting help again, multiple isp routing is just bad word for me. according to http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html i did all and you can see my pasted configurations on http://pastebin.com/f681a1e36 , i am eager to be helped, i am stuck now..
<TheInternal> Nipple: that got a few lines that looked promising. Do I need to "apt-get dnsmasq" then?
<_2> TheInternal syntax error.   operation  dnsmasq  not understood by apt-get
<winmutt> anyone know of a decent xml browser? I have some complicated xsd I need to peruse
<Mac181> It looks like some glossary entry, though I couldnt for the life of me tell you what it means.
<_2> TheInternal you mean "apt-get install  dnsmasq"
<racecar56> XML browser? never heard of it
<TheInternal> ah. thanks _2
<JesperHansen> winmutt: firefox supports xml pretty fine
<TheInternal> urg. permission denied.
<TheInternal> how do I find the root terminal in ubuntu?
<winmutt> jesper: its ok but not really waht i need
<racecar56> sudo?
<TheInternal> in debian, there was one labeled "root"
<winmutt> root terminal?
<Mac181> I have 3 common-enough issues. My brightness control is messed, my speakers stay on when my headphones are plugged in, and putting my computer to sleep results in a black screen with just a cursor that I have to restart to escape. All issues I've seen on the forum, but I cant understand the fixes.
<JesperHansen> winmutt: please use tab-completion
<tritium> TheInternal: sudo -i
<_2> TheInternal run sudo -i    in any terminal
<TheInternal> sudo is temp admin perms, right?
<winmutt> JesperHansen: its faulty :)
<JesperHansen> winmutt: what do you need then that firefox doesn't provide?
<tritium> TheInternal: it'll acheive what you want.  Try "sudo -i" in the terminal now.
<_2> TheInternal well sort of.   in ubuntu's default use of it.  the primary user account is "root jr." so to speak.
<TheInternal> I already did. looks like the download is going
<Jerusalem420> i just upgraded to firefox 3.0.6 and installed a plugin called foxytunes to control the media player from within he browser. i selected rythymbox as my defauly player, but the rythbox it opens isn't the one i have set up. any ideas?
<winmutt> jesper: better tabbing and easier on the eyes, these xml schemas I am looking at are ridiculous
<winmutt> sigh
<TheInternal> root jr., eh? By default, ubuntu isn't using admin level account, right?
<winmutt> JesperHansen:
<tritium> TheInternal: not sure what you mean by that exactly, but the root account is locked by default.
<_2> TheInternal no. that's not what i mean.  i mean that the primary user account has unlimited sudo usage   thus can do any thing root can do.
<JesperHansen> winmutt: what you mean by better tabbing? Easier on eyes sounds like you just need to choose another theme
<TheInternal> tri: for comparison, in windows, you have "root" access if you're on an admin account. Why not have a similar option for Ubuntu?
<Mac181> How common of a name is Jesper Hansen?
<winmutt> jesper: ff defaults to 2 spaces. I need more.. I really need something more complete. These schemas are ridiculous
<TheInternal> or is it for security sake that the sudo and pass have to be used so much
<Mac181> Slash, do you know a guy named John Kelly?
<tritium> Mac181: please stay on topic
<cjae> !gnome&kde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome&kde
<un_dave> hey all, i'm looking for an rss reader that supports text to speech of articles. i'm looking to use it in my car on the way home from work.
<_2> TheInternal for security sake.    and to add a level of security you should make a secondary account and use it for non-admin normal use    "that's my openion anyway"
<Mac181> LOL, my question sails over everyone's notice, but my side convo raises ire.
<winmutt> JesperHansen: eff it all ill try to go blind with ff
<illume> day 8 of trying to hear sound...
<illume> Anyone know how to get sound working on a macpro?
<cjae> anyway to install gnome and kde but without all the mess in each others environment? or so you manually have to sift through each menu?
<JesperHansen> winmutt: The people in #firefox on irc.mozilla.org might be able to help you make it pretty for you. (its all a choice of opinion)
<judgepg> Hi guys, how should I format my external HDD in gparted?  Should I use primary or extended partition?
<JesperHansen> More joins and leaves in here than messages
<_2> cjae i don't know what you mean about the menu  but you can install kde and gnome and any other desktop env/window manager
<JesperHansen> judgepg: extended is if you want more than 4 partitions
<Guiri> Can eBox be configured to use mysql instead? It wants to install postgresql
<TheInternal> looks like dnsmasq is downloaded... no icon though. No GNOME support or GUI for it?
<mindrape> JesperHansen its a support channel... people come and go once they get helped.
<_2> judgepg if you want to,  yes
<mindrape> Guiri - we dont offer support for individual applications.  Please consult the man page for the application or the developer site.
<Phillomath> judgepg: Don't need extended until you get over four primary
<_2> judgepg linux doesn't care if there are partitions or not.   but if you want them use them
<Jerusalem420> internal thanks for the answer
<Jerusalem420> i actually realized that was probably the problem after i typed the question
<winmutt> jesperhens: no its just ridiculous
<judgepg> JesperHansen, thanks guys.  I just want to format an external HDD, as it's new.
<cjae> _2: if you install both the main menus are ridiculous after, I mean is there a way to install without having gnome apps in kde and vice versa
<Phillomath> judgepg: Only really need to worry about it for windows partions
<Jerusalem420> i ran one of the parts of the upgrade to firefox 3.x as root
<winmutt> this XSD is for ONIX
<keres> when installing ubuntu on my very old p3 laptop i get a bunch of input/output errors on my HDD when loading the LiveCD or just the installer. I select it from the menu and it just goes black and lists these errors?
<winmutt> and its mindboggling large
<judgepg> Phillomath, it's a brand-new HDD, so I want to format it so it can be readable by Windows as well
<Sarthor> Hi I am here for getting help again, multiple isp routing is just bad word for me. according to http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html i did all and you can see my pasted configurations on http://pastebin.com/f681a1e36 , i am eager to be helped, i am stuck now..
<TheInternal> heheee. glad I was indirectly of assistance, jeru.
<_2> cjae in a way, i hope not.
<Jerusalem420> and i've been using root firefox since then cause the non root one doesn't load my bookmarks. but i'm about to fix that
<Phillomath> judgepg: In that case format to primary
<cjae> _2: why
<Phillomath> judgepg: Windows can't deal with extended
<judgepg> Phillomath, it will not override my MBR and internal HDD?
<letalis> anyone ever tried to transfer files to a phone via bluetooth in nautilus?
<nefrin> Ok, still having install problems here: I've setup my partitions correctly for an Ubuntu install, but I keep getting an ERROR 17 on grub loader. I have tried to reinstall GRUB using the liveCD, but when I enter the "find /boot/grub/stage1" from the grub prompt, it says there is no such file (which the file is located in the /boot partition)
<JesperHansen> winmutt: I cant keep track if you dont write my nick right when you're writing to me
<Jerusalem420> can someone link me to a faq about running two ubuntu computers off of one isp connection and networking the two?
<boshhead> apt-cache --names-only --installed search linux <-- I'm trying to find all packages that are installed with "linux" in the package name (not description). But this is returning packages like "grub", and it's also returning things that are not installed. What am I doing wrong?
<Jerusalem420> never set up a private network with linux
<TheInternal> jeru, sounds like we're both on a similar boat.
<judgepg> Phillomath, I may be asking the wrong question, I just want to make sure the HDD doesn't mess up with my Ubuntu system
<keres> when installing ubuntu on my very old p3 laptop i get a bunch of input/output errors on my HDD when loading the LiveCD or just the installer. I select it from the menu and it just goes black and lists these errors?
<mindrape> Jerusalem420 via cross over cable or what?  Just get a $30 router... then plug them in.  Done.
<winmutt> JesperHansen: now you know how i feel about ff xml out put :)
<letalis> i have a vx990 (enV) and i was curious if the obex support ing nautilus had read write support or if my phone is read only.
<_2> cjae seeing that the libs that an app uses doesn't restrict it to being used only in that particular env.    i run qt apps in gnome and gtk apps in kde    i wouldn't want them to be omitted just because they use a different lib
<Phillomath> judgepg: Nope, just make sure you have the right disk selected before you format ;-)
<TheInternal> I'm trying to figure out how to turn my ubuntu box into a router.
<letalis> 9900
<mindrape> TheInternal - JUST a router?  Nothing more?
<IntuitiveNipple> nefrin: If you have a separate boot partition, you should use "find /grub/stage1"
<mindrape> !router
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router
<judgepg> Phillomath, thanks that's great!
<JesperHansen> winmutt: Other browsers might do it differently, but you can just edit the .css file for it to meet you demands.
<TheInternal> I'll probably have it run BOINC too
<Phillomath> judgepg: np
<nefrin> IntuitiveNipple ---- will try that
<Jerusalem420> what about authentication?
<_2> cjae and if there is a way "without manually editing the menu"  i don't know of it.
<Jerusalem420> for the isp
<Jerusalem420> and how do the computers see each other across the router?
<winmutt> ONIX is mind boggling
<Jerusalem420> noobie quesitons
<_2> cjae that doesn't mean it doesnt exist tho
<TheInternal> mindrape: router and for internet throttling to specific compies. BOINC as well.
 * Jerusalem420 doesn't like feeling like a noob on tech things
<TheInternal> I feel you jeru.
<mindrape> TheInternal - and I take it you've taken the time to google and found this link but it wasn't what you wanted?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<sagredo> I feel 420
<cjae> _2: I mean that is great but who wants a two page menu, I mean you should be able to call the gnome app in kde but 7 browsers, file manager, etc in a menu is a little much
<sagredo> burn that up
<TheInternal> mindrape: yes, read it a few times.
<Mac181> I'm sympathetic, Jeru, but everyone was a 'noob' once. Tell me, where did you learn?
 * _2 quit caring about being such a nub about the 7 year of being one...
<TheInternal> mindrape: I am neither an intermediate or advanced linux user, sadly. Many of the assumptions made are clearly ones that a total linux noob won't get.
<mindrape> TheInternal - describe the topology you want to put in place... where will your router sit (just want to make sure you are doing it right)
<_2> cjae heh.  a gui is more than is needed   ;/
<TheInternal> mindrape: I'll copy and paste... one moment please
<Mac181> I am a total linux 'noob', and when even the step-by-step help threads on the forum are sailing over my head, its quite frustrating.
<Overand> TheInternal: Personally, ubuntu isn't my distribution-of-choice for running a router - it's veruy capable, but I like having a frontend.
<Jerusalem420> mostly self taught on windows, then switched over 3 years ago. i have a former roomate/friend who breaths linux
<Jerusalem420> he's been around to hold my hand
<Gnea> Mac181: it helps once you've successfully made it through a thing or 3
<Jerusalem420> and i use this chat and the faqs
<TheInternal> mindrape: I want to use my old clunker computer as a router (rather than buy a router) for my small home wired network. I have an 8 port 10/100/1000 switch and all the compies in the network have 1 Gb nics. I want to use my linux box (named "Uggy") as the router, connect my cable modem via 10/100 nic, connect to the switch as the uplink on the 10/100/1000, and have all the computers on my network be able to access the internet. I'd li
<Overand> Mac181: you'll find that once you've passed a certain point, things will start to 'click'
<Mac181> I also have a friend, but I cant expect him to be available at whim to help me. He got my mic working, but that's only 1/4 busted systems.
<Overand> There's a very real 'aha' moment.
<_2> Mac181 oh yes. i remember those days quite well.    first thing to do is "forget everything you know about computers" so you can start without all the garbage you picked up from that other os... :)
<TheInternal> overand: being new to linux, I'm open to sugge3stions if there is an easy to use (and relatively automated) distro to try out. GUI is preferred.
<Gnea> Overand: very well put :)
<cjae> _2: right but I try to turn ppl on to linux and away from doze so cli for anything is not an option and kde in 8.10 is a little flakey so I would like to have both
<PressureX> Hey guys
<Jerusalem420> windblows you mean _2?
<Mac181> Lucky me, I didnt pick up much garbage beforehand.
<Mac181> "I cant afford a new mac, I dont want windows... lets install Ubuntu!"
<Mac181> And now here I am.
<racecar56> YAY!
<racecar56> good
<cjae> _2: plus g/f isn't going to use cli either
<PressureX> Ubuntu sure looks cool, now I wish I knew how to use it right o_O, im so confused ...
<racecar56> windows fails and mac too expensive is right
<racecar56> i agree
<TheInternal> this is only my second time to ask for any help, personally. I've done a TON of reading and trial and error to even get ubuntu to install on my old clunker.
<Mac181> Good, yes, but I dont know how to fix problems.
<_2> Jerusalem420 so it does...  so it does...
<PressureX> I've been reading for the past 4 hours, I still don't know how to do what Im trying to do, lol.
<Gnea> Mac181: first of all, you need to establish a list of problems or goals that you would like to achieve
<racecar56> however my first comp had windows 98SE and my first linux to use was xandros desktop 3.04
<nefrin> Ok, so I reinstalled the GRUB through the liveCD, but I am still getting Error 17 when booting up
<mcohen> hi all, I have just had a failed upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, somewhat experienced linux user, at a bit of a loss, can anyone help?
<racecar56> but i like ubuntu the best out of them all
<Gnea> Mac181: second, start from the bottom with the smallest problems
<Jerusalem420> the internal, the people here are usually very helpful
<mindrape> mcohen - error msgs you got?
<_2> nefrin raid ?
<Jerusalem420> its nice to say thanks
<mindrape> PressureX what are you trying to do?
<Jerusalem420> not that you don;t
<PressureX> Would somebody be so kind in helping me getting my wireless to work?
<Jerusalem420> i'm just giving u some advice
<Mac181> I have that. I want the speakers to turn off when the headphones are in. I want the screen brightness control to not be seemingly set on random, and I want the suspend function to work and not go to a dead-end command line.
<anom01y> is it a pain to switch from kde to xfce ? I installed kubuntu 8.04
<nefrin> _2 ---- not understanding the question
<mcohen> erm, bit of a complex process, if you have sometime, should we take this to private?
<hacker_kid> im trying to add an OS to my grub menu.lst, its a linux distro installed on the first hard disc, on the 5th partition (a logical partition inside the third partition), the kernel is at /boot/vmlinuz but when i try and boot it i get file not found
<TheInternal> heee. I'm appreciative :P I'm very slow to ask for help is all. I've easily spent 50 hours in the last week, reading and troubleshooting rather than sleeping XD
<mindrape> PressureX - sure... lspci -k          sudo lshw -C network
<mindrape> PressureX - pastebin the results and give me the link.
<Gnea> Mac181: well, for the first one, are the speakers built into the system or externally plugged, like the headphones?
<Jerusalem420> ok. i exported my root bookmark file for firefox and can't get the user firefox to use it
<racecar56> i like ubuntu 8.10 better than 8.04.x
<Mac181> Internal.
<mindrape> Jerusalem420 check the perms on the file?  You may have some chown/chmod'ing in your future.
<racecar56> my first ubuntu to use was 8.04.0
<mindrape> !grub | hacker_kid
<ubottu> hacker_kid: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<smeegs> Has anyone played with flow-capture?  I installed on Intrepid from the repository, configured it and it's not starting.  I can't find any logging anywhere to indicate why and an strace doesn't mean a lot to me.
<Jerusalem420> i already 777ed it
<PressureX> It says a lot, and I can't copy and paste it, since right now im on my laptop, and im trying to get ubuntu to run on my desktop here next to me :P
<TheInternal> mindrape: to simplify the topology - cable modem <---> "Uggy" my Ubuntu box <---> 8 port switch <---> computers on network
<Gnea> Mac181: and they don't turn off automatically?! that is very weird. what is the make and model of your computer?
<mcohen> ok, here's what happened:  ok, here's what happened:  Initial install was kubuntu, disliked crashes in dolphin & kde 4, switched to gnome, so it was kubuntu with gnome, using gdm, for about a week or two
<Mac181> Lenovo Ideapad y50.
<Mac181> I see multiple threads with this problem, and atleast 3 fixes.
<hacker_kid> mindrape, i have and am going through those documents. im asking for help because i cant find anything
<Mac181> *y530
<TheInternal> I've been using my dual core windows box, but would rather have a clunker box that could get the job done.
<Gnea> hrm
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Guiri> mindrape: is there a way to specifically exclude packages from being installed? like apt-get install ebox --deny postgresql?
<Mac181> I dont know which fix works, and I cant understand the instructions because I'm a 100% beginner.
<mindrape> PressureX - well on the lspci -k command look for something that could be your wireless card and tell me the driver its presently attempting to use.  On the lshw -C network command tell me what on earth kind of card it is.
<mcohen> ran the upgrade to 8.10, a number of packages failed, when I restarted with the new kernel, it hangs after the username/password stage
<Jerusalem420> wht was ubuntu 3.x called?
<Guiri> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Gnea> the bot is such a great reference :)
<mindrape> Guiri - yes, but you will likely get breakage.  They build dependencies for a reason.
<mcohen> ran in debug mode, dpkg, but it scrolls a whole bunch of various failures and comes out with a general failure at the end
<racecar56> what the... i burned a ubuntu server 8.10 CD and it isnt bootable nor is it readable
<mcohen> so basically I'm not sure what in particular has broken for it because it all scrolls past my eyes
<racecar56> LOLWUT
<Guiri> well I'm trying to avoid compiling here. If I install then the scripts go in their proper places. If I compile I can use mysql instead, but have no idea where stuff goes
<_2> "<Jerusalem420> wht was ubuntu 3.x called?"  non-existant.
<Guiri> I'm looking for a middle ground
<Mac181> Ubuntuforums.org mentions fixes. Its not that no one knows how. Its equivilent to someone answering my question in greek.
<racecar56> yet my download is not corrupt
<Mac181>  I can guess a few words but I'm mostly helpless.
<Jerusalem420> 4.x then
<PressureX> well, on lspci -k, it says: "01:08.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)"
<_2> Jerusalem420 4.10 warty warthog
<racecar56> and does ubuntu 4.04 exist? or is it just giving me a 404 error because its ubuntu 4.04?
<racecar56> lol
<_2> Jerusalem420 that was the beginning.
<Jerusalem420> thats when i started
<mindrape> Guiri - well then yes.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375194
<_2> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<fearful> How long ago was 4.10
<Gnea> hrmm
<_2> fearful  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<fearful> oh sorry didn't read
<mcohen> anyone?
<_2> short answer it was in 4 10
<PressureX> on lshw -C network it says a bunch, but the line to my wireless card says "*-network description: Network Controller, product: BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless Lan Controller, vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<PressureX> etc. etc.
<un_dave> does anyone know of an rss reader with text-to-speech support?
<Jerusalem420> there has got to be a way to migrate all my root firefox settings to user firefox
<mindrape> PressureX - can you sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-modules (see if its already there)
<PressureX> 1 sec
<Mac181> I get the idea that I'm either going to need a "Complete Idiot's Guide" type book, or I"ll need my friend to sit down with me and explain all.
<PressureX> "Reading package lists... Done, Building dependenct tree, Reading state information... Done, E: Couldn't find package linux-kernel-modules
<mcohen> gents? anyone can give me a hand rescuing this failed upgrade?
<mindrape> PressureX - sorry... linux-restricted-modules
<mindrape> my bad
<Gnea> Mac181: the headphone issue sounds like something that's specific to the ideapad (i've never ever heard of that problem with any other laptop. ever.)
<_2> Jerusalem420 close all ff's   'sudo cp -R /root/.firefox $HOME ;chown -R $USER $HOME'
<PressureX> same message for linux-restricted-modules
<mindrape> hrrmmm... well maybe your repos need some fixin'.
<PressureX> that darn can;t find package comes up with anything I try, network-admin, network-manager, everything
<Jerusalem420> can i just copy my cookies and bookmarks and saved passwords
<mindrape> there is another way though... let's try this...
<PMT> I'm running Jaunty. My DNS requests are failing sometimes, it's not clear why - nslookup is always succeeding, telnet or ssh or similar fail sometimes, the strace thinks it's /etc/mdns.allow, google doesn't turn up anything useful for this bug.
<_2> Jerusalem420 that will also overwrite any user settings  so make backups first.
<fearful> wow 4.10 looks really cool lol
<TheInternal> I guess I'll post this question here: if you want an older machine (athlon XP 2000+ with a poop graphics card and 256 MB of RAM) to function as a router, will it be able to route effectively at high speeds (ideally with bandwidth throttling to certain PCs) while running a distro like Ubuntu? I'd like to run BOINC as well as be a router, but honestly don't plan on using the box for much else (maybe as a file/print server)
<mindrape> PressureX - this link has the fix for the exact driver you are using I believe - - - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=905350
<Jerusalem420> there are no user settings and it will leave the root ones alone, correct?
<Mac181> It may be a Lenovo thing.
<_2> correct
<_2> Jerusalem420 oops
<PressureX> Ok, let me read through it, ill let ya know when im done. thanks so much man.
<Jerusalem420> can't stat /root/.firefox
<_2> Jerusalem420 close all ff's   'sudo cp -R /root/.firefox $HOME ;sudo chown -R $USER $HOME'  <<< i forgot the second sudo the first time.
<Mac181> Ehh, I'll have to deal with this later. None of these are critical issues. The computer works fine, as long as I'm not trying to dim my screen, play music quietly, or put it to sleep.
<_2> err  maybe .mozilla-firefox ?
<Jerusalem420> i'm running bash as root
<Mac181> Right now I have to go interview a porn star.
<PMT> Mac181: what kind of Lenovo?
<Mac181> Seriously.
<_2> Jerusalem420 then the command wont work.
<TheInternal> would a different distro be better for routering, BOINCing, and file/printer sharing if that's about all it would do?
<Mac181> Ideapad y530.
<Gnea> Mac181: hrm, the suspend problem seems to be somewhat documented already... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/311494
<fearful> can you still download ubuntu 4.10
<mindrape> TheInternal - Coyote Linux.
<Mac181> Gnea: I know all 3 of my problems have atleast some commonness to em.
<mindrape> fearful - if you want to get exploited every other day... surely you can find it somewhere.
<histo> fearful: why could you possibly want that?
<fearful> just to mess around with it like not even online
<mcohen> what does it mean when dpkg returns an error code (1)?
<smeegs> No-one configured flow-tools before?
<Jerusalem420> i found the .mozilla/firefox
<_2> Jerusalem420 anyway the basic idea is to copy the data to the users home and chown it     but using the variables  $USER and $HOME  will fail if the shell is not owned by the target user.
<eternaljoy> fearful: reading is good for you ;)
<histo> fearful: I don't htink the repos are still up.
<Gnea> Mac181: I find it odd, but not uncommon that new systems have problems like this. have you made a post to ubuntuforums already or have you just been following threads on there?
<_2> Jerusalem420 so you can adjust the command as needed.
<fearful> i'll read then
<fearful> lol
<mindrape> fearful - do you just want a light-weight distro?
<histo> fearful: I stand corrected
<histo> fearful: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/4.10/
<mcohen> mindrape - do you have any time atm, or shortly?
<PMT> Mac181: You're apparently leaving, I'm assuming you've checked ThinkWiki and have no useful advice from it?
<mindrape> mcohen - sure...
<PressureX> mindrape - What if it doesn't find "ndisgtk" in the Synaptic Package Manager? :o
<Mac181> Following threds.
<TheInternal> mindrape: thanks for your continued patience, mind. Coyote is listed as being no longer maintained though. can it do BOINC and file/printer sharing as well? (does it have a noobie friendly gui)?
<Mac181> Thinkwiki?
<fearful> mindrape: no not really, I just saw some cool screen shots people running 4.10
<mindrape> PressureX - did you read the instructions on enabling the other repos?
<Jerusalem420> "will fail if the shell is not owned by the target user." meaning i need to run it as user with the sudo? how is that different than running it in sudo bash|?
<PressureX> yeah
<mindrape> fearful - you can theme any distro to look like any screenshot... send me a screenshot and I'll tell you what they did.  :)
<PressureX> There are only 2 when I go to Third Party apps, then it says something with update, well, that doesn't work since there is no internet on it, so when I click close, their still checked and all
<Mac181> This fix looks downright easy, but I dont know how to do what what it tells me to do. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend
<PressureX> but I checked them both
<mcohen> mindrape - I am trying dpkg fixing in the recovery mode, but a bunch of packages simply fail to upgrade/install properly, including a bunch of base gnome packages like gnome-applets and nautilus
<fearful> http://www.alleslinux.com/prog_pics/ubuntu-dick.png
<Gnea> Mac181: if you can find the time, I would encourage you to make a detailed post of your own regarding these problems you're experiencing. It's been a little over a month since the problems started to surface, so now would be an excellent time to get in on it - someone may have a solution
<_2> fearful several releases are no longer supported. but you can still use them   and the packages are in old-releases.ubuntu.com  i think
<mindrape> mcohen - have you tried sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<fearful> _2: thanks
<PMT> World - any thoughts on my DNS issues? It's kind of annoying getting Failure to resolve nondeterministically without ever querying the DNS server.
<chuckc> i got 3 new drives, setup raid 5 on them, formatted the raid, now have decided to install LVM and then format the drives.  What is the process for removing the format or what exactly should i do at this point?
<mcohen> mindrape - a lot of errors like so and so package depends on python-gtk2 but that package is not configured yet
<PressureX> mindrape - hold on, I found it manually, ima go back to reading (for some reason quick search didn't find it)
<Mac181> I see. Well, I think I need to get my friend to sit down with me and help me through one of the easier ones (the suspend fix seems downright easy). Once I can translate those commands into actions, I'm on solid footing to start learning to fend for myself.
<mindrape> mcohen - sudo dpkg -configure python-gtk2
<mcohen> mindrape - I had the ubuntu packages for python, numpy etc but also installed the latest versions independently from source.  When I ran the upgrades, packages like python-cairo and numy have failed to install, don't know why
<Mac181> But yeah, porn stars are waiting for me.
<Gnea> Mac181: sounds good, he should be able to help you out with that. good luck with the interviews.
<TheInternal> other than finding a user friendly router/firewall distro that can do BOINC and file/printer sharing... the only other pressing issue is how to get Ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell Inspiron 1100... which I've heard is a pain if not impossible. (not to mention the fact that the BIOS on the Dell I'm working on is so ancient that I have to find an intermediate bios update before I can do the current one, and I've had no  luck finding one).
<Mac181> I love my job sometimes. :-P
<mindrape> !ot | mac181
<TheInternal> woah, porn stars? what?
<ubottu> mac181: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PressureX> Blah, so I found it, checked it for installation, hit apply, this is what I get now: An error occured, E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/locl - open (11 Resource temporarily inavailable", E: Unable to lock the download directory
<atom^x> bs
<mcohen> mindrape - it says unknown option -o, I don't think it understood -configure
<mindrape> PressureX - close Synaptic if you are running apt-get at the command line.
<fearful> mindrape: so how can i get something like that?
<mindrape> sudo dpkg --reconfigure perhaps?
<PressureX> my terminal is closed
<_2> PMT route  show a default route ?   and  /etc/reslov.conf show a usable dns server ?
<Mac181> Thanks mindrape, but that was my way of saying goodbye. Try setting the bot to have a !removestick command sometime. Ciao! :)
<mcohen> yep
<TheInternal> to everyone who's been patient enough to answer my questions thus far; thanks
<mindrape> fearful - hold... loading the pic you linked
<cjae> _2: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/ sweet
<mcohen> mindrape - depends on python2.4-cairo
<mcohen> when I try to install it, with apt-get install, the install fails
<mindrape> fearful - what part of it do you want to copy? All of it/  It's using a mac-wanna-be theme.  There are tons of those to choose from for gnome and KDE... art.gnome.org
<mindrape> fearful - the media player looks like kjofol w an awful skin.
<PMT> _2: all my routes are valid, the only DNS server listed in /etc/resolv.conf works, all queries always by host or nslookup succeed, regardless of whether I explicitly specify DNS server.
<Jerusalem420> i need to copy from /root/.mozilla/firefox to  ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.0/ or symlink or something
<Jerusalem420> what to do?
<mindrape> mcohen - well it sounds like you are in dependency hell after installing some pkgs from source... it may make sense to apt-get remove some of those pkgs that are having conflict errors then re-install them to see if they can auto resolve...
<_2> cjae like i said other than manually editing the menu
<mindrape> Jerusalem - cp -R for recursive copy (all files in a dir)
<mindrape> Jerusalem once they are in your home dir (~) chown them.
<Jerusalem420> k
<_2> PMT hmmm  and what exactly fails ?
<Jerusalem420> so let me make sure i got this right
<mindrape> sudo chown YOU.YOU ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.0/
<PressureX> Blah, so I found it, checked it for installation, hit apply, this is what I get now: An error occured, E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/locl - open (11 Resource temporarily inavailable", E: Unable to lock the download directory
<mindrape> actually its probably YOU:YOU... cant recall
<_2> mindrape -R
<Jerusalem420> cp -r  /root/.mozilla/firefox  ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.0/
<mindrape> PressureX - some pkg manager has a lock on the apt database..
<fearful> I'm heading out have a good night all
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi!
<mindrape> Jerusalem420 if you are root yes... I take it you are being naughty and got a rootshell?
<PMT> _2: i get could not resolve [...]
<Jerusalem420> thats naughty?
<_2> Jerusalem420 nope.  root's ~ && $HOME == /root/  so that will fail.
<mindrape> yes.  You should never be root
<Aperture_Science> Turns out part of the problem was the SLI config. I removed my second video card (for now) and it's working.
<mindrape> !root | Jerusalem420
<ubottu> Jerusalem420: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Y-Town> anyone know of an app yet to open and edit .pub files from MS publisher?
<PMT> Y-Town: OO.org doesn't do it?
<mindrape> Y-Town - openoffice maybe?
<Jerusalem420> lol
<Y-Town> PMT: mindrape: nope
<Jerusalem420> can u explain _2?
<PressureX> mindrape - How would I go about fixing the "lock on the apt database"?
<PMT> Jerusalem420: if run as root ~ will evaluate to root's homedir
<mcohen> mindrape -  I tried --configure python-cairo, get the error "pycentral:pkginstall: not overwriting local files"
<mindrape> ~ defines the path to the $HOME directory for the currently logged in user in the session.
<Jerusalem420> ah
<mindrape> PressureX - kill off any other process that is using it... ps aux and pgup through it.
<Jerusalem420> need to change it to /user/.mozilla etc etc
<PMT> also change the owner if i understand how you're doing this correctly
<_2> Jerusalem420 that's what i mentioned way ^ up there.  you said >>> [root@localhost.~] cp /root/<something> ~/<something>   <<<   that will fail     something and something are the same something
<mindrape>  /home/USER/.mozilla/etc
<redvamp128> Y-Town:  the only thing I can find is a round a bout way - they say convert it online to a .pdf (5 free conversions) https://createpdf.adobe.com/index.pl  (you have to sign up for it first)
<bradly> ldap is terrible!
<Jerusalem420> understood
<mindrape> bradly - why?
<PMT> not arguing, why bradly?
<Jerusalem420> i said duh out loud once i realized what i wrote
<bradly> it just seems overly complicated
<mindrape> bradly - so if you dont understand something it's terrible?
<_2> Jerusalem420 also can't   chown $USER    because  the $USER is root  you have to use exact user name as well.
<mindrape> that is a wonderful viewpoint... yawn.
<bradly> yes
<mca1> sovy
<Y-Town> redvamp128: thanks.  I was hoping to open and edit this file
<bradly> things being more complicate then they need to be is terrible
<PMT> ooh, what an interesting response, _2
<PMT> www.slashdot.org has address 216.34.181.48
<PMT> Host www.slashdot.org not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<PMT> www.slashdot.org has address 216.34.181.48
<PMT> Host www.slashdot.org not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<FloodBot2> PMT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest18747> what cmd can i run in terminal to see if my graphics card is enabled?
<redvamp128> Y-Town:  once you get it converted then -- Linux does have pdf fully supported
<PMT> Teach me to paste two lines. :)
<porter1> How do we remove bookmarks from the places menu?
<mindrape> Guest18747 - sudo lshw -C graphics (I believe) or sudo lspci -k
<Y-Town> redvamp128: thanks   maybe I will have to go that route
<_2> PMT you must have bounced the button, it looks like four lines to me...
<PMT> _2 - So I saw.
<PMT> It was 4.
<mindrape> I was wrong... its video not graphics.  :)
<bradly> I'm having a tough time groking ldap setup :/
<PMT> bradly: how are you trying to do it?
<tiberius_> so I'm trying to run dosemu on Ubuntu
<mindrape> is that a question tiberius_ ?
<bradly> PMT: just setup a group with a few users.
<tiberius_> everything about it works, it responds to ctrl-alt-pgdown, it updates the terminal title... but other than that it outputs nothing
<porter1> Anyone know?
<_2> PMT you can "ping www.slashdot.org"  can't you ?
<tiberius_> draws a black screen that doesn't go away until I exit :-P
<PMT> bradly: do you have ldap set up already or are you trying to create from scratch
<PMT> [diradm is also useful fyi]
<PMT> _2 - ping works fine
<mindrape> porter1 - this is ubuntu help, not browser help... which browser?  Firefox? Opera? Konqueror? Something else?
<jtaji> porter1: open up a file browser, select Places in the left panel, you can delete them there
<_2> PMT  man i don't know.   you bested me on that one.
<prince_jammys> mindrape: nautilus
<bradly> PMT: create from scratch. We have one systems had for production, but I'm trying to setup one for dev testing locally
<joelar> anyone know a good guide for learning to host your own site ( i know it's not that hard, but i can't find a good guide for Ubuntu Ibex )?
<porter1> Ah ok, I forgot it was also in nautilus
<PMT> bradly: slapd or something else?
<joelar> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-8.10 left me able to view my site from the outside but not use a browser on site.
<bradly> joelar: checkout slicehost's articles
<bradly> PMT: yes
<Jerusalem420> serious progress thanks to you guys
<mindrape> joelar - sudo apt-get install apache2... you will be halfway there.  Then you need to register a domain, setup an A record to point to your IP, find a port that isn't blocked by your ISP to let people into the http daemon, etc, etc, etc.
<mcohen> how do I get ubuntu to resolve repositories when I am in text shell in recovery mode?
<mcohen> it doesn't seem to resolve them presumably it doesn't have a net connection running
<PMT> mcohen: need more internet, yeah
<PMT> you can either try starting networkmangler and hoping it does it right or configure it by hand with ifconfig/dhclient/whatever
<mcohen> mangler?
<PMT> networkmanager - i'm being facetious :)
<NobodyHere> I need a way to put the current time in Anchorage on the top panel like my current local time.. but I can't seem to find anything to do it with. Anyone got some quick ideas?
<mcohen> ack, command not found
<randal> i need some help. i made a ubuntu start up disk on my usb and i was wondering do updates work on it or should i forget about updateing it.
<mcohen> how do I do it by hand?
<PMT> randal: depends how you do it
<PMT> mcohen: /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
<PMT> but ifconfig eth0 or eth1 or eth2 or wlan0 or whatever [IP] up
<PMT> e.g. ifconfig eth0 128.220.70.75 [if that's your IP
<PMT> that wouldn't give you DNS tho
<_2> randal if you mount it on /boot then it should automatically update with the system.
<randal> PMT: what do you mean i tried it but i got some error how should i do it
<PMT> dhclient eth0/eth1/etc
<PMT> randal: is it just a livecd environment or did you install it to there
<randal> _2: what do you mean i dont understand
<PMT> if the former, you'd need to unpack it on another machine, upgrade it, and repack it
<PMT> it's stored in a highly-compressed read-only file that's loaded and unpacked every time you boot the USB key/CD/whatever if the former
<randal> PMT:  ITS A LIVE CD ON THE USB IT DOES SAVE SETTINGS ON IT opps sorry capps
<_2> randal you say "i made a ubuntu start up disk on my usb" i assume that means you use the usb device to boot the system ?    if so do you mount the usb device on /boot or not ?
<PMT> randal: if it saves settings, that's not what i outlined above, upgrade it and be merry
<PMT> [probably]
<tuxflavoredwaffl> Hi !  What is a good program that burns .avi files to cd-r ?
<randal> _2: ok what i did was i put the live cd in the compter then i went system>Administration>Create usb start up disk
<mcohen> PMT - success, thanky ou!
<_2> tuxflavoredwaffl what format ?
<sharef> why does my KDE desktop show the system root directory but gnome shows the normal ~/Desktop??
<randal> PMT:  is there s special way to upgrade because i tried it got half way throgh and crashed
<Guest18747> how do i know which driver to install for my graphics card?
<sharef> same user
<PMT> radsy: error reporting would be useful
<PMT> e.g. tell me what the error was
<randal> PMT:  i meant update
<PMT> using ubuntu's pastebin
<PMT> randal: well yes. i still want to see the error.
<ScottG489> Could someone help me getting hibernate to work?
<_2> randal oh,  another "ubuntu nominclature exception"   sorry.
<mindrape> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<tuxflavoredwaffl> _2 i am not sure ?
<PMT> ScottG489: graphics card, Ubuntu version and architecture, graphics driver
<randal> PMT i kinda didnt copy it dowsn and i cant restart the update because i get another error and it wont let me start package manager
<PMT> randal: go to terminal and do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<randal> PMT:  you know what ill reinstall it
<randal> PMT: ya thats the error
<tuxflavoredwaffl> I would like to burn an avi file to a cd-r and watch it on a dvd player.
<josiah> hey wats up
<randal> PMT:  but i went to fix it and i just got another error lol
<tuxflavoredwaffl> does anyone know of a good program to do that?
<randal> _2: lol sorry im confused
<PMT> tuxflavoredwaffl: depends on your DVD player
<PMT> do you want a VCD, or AVI files on a CD, or a DVD-video?
<randal> PMT:  i think i shoud reinstall
<sharef> why does my KDE desktop show the system root directory but gnome shows the normal ~/Desktop??
<tuxflavoredwaffl> pmt it says it plays divx
<mindrape> randal - randal - what error?
<PMT> randal: if you want, by all means, but it's unnecessary
<randal> PMT:  while it was updateing i was running programs would that effect it
<tuxflavoredwaffl> I have a program called avidemux and i think i can change the format .
<PMT> tuxflavoredwaffl: so burn AVI files to a data DVD with Divx for the video [or xvid if it does that] and have fun
<tuxflavoredwaffl> i just have cd-r's will those work?
<mindrape> randal - I ran into a similar issue after an upgrade... had to apt-get remove 2 apps then I could dpkg -configure -a then re-installed them.
<randal> mindrape: you know what i think i messed it up bad it only takes 10 min to reinstall
<_2> randal sorry.  it's ubuntu's nomenclature that is confused.  they misname things like that all the time.  you clicked "make startup disk"  but the proper name should have been something like "install to usb device"   or some such.      kinda like they called "gnome-terminal" "console"  which is again wrong name for thang.
<mindrape> :)
<wetchr> does anyone have experience with chroot jails?
<mindrape> I was locked in once back in 1997, wetchr... horrible crime against humanity it was.
<_2> wetchr only breaking out of them.
<randal> _2: so is it ok to update in a live usb
<wetchr> lol
<wetchr> Im having a hard time makign on for cvs
<_2> randal sure if you have enough free space on it.
<_2> randal and you didn't use a casper filesystem    "which it probably did by default"
<randal> _2:  i think a do and when i was doing update it was halfway thorugh and crashed and then i had big problems could this be called because i was running programs at the same time
<randal> _2: whats a casper filesystem
<racecar56> yeah
<_2> randal compressed filesystem within a file
<racecar56> k
<matt___> Hey, I'm trying to install ZBrush and I'm getting a weird error, can anyone give me a hand?
<matt___> through Wine of course
<_2> !casper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about casper
<_2> well google knows
<PMT> casper and cloopfs are how livecds work nowadays
<^hashbang^> isn't casper = cramfs or something like that
<PMT> casper is the booting mechanism
<PMT> cramfs is the filesystem in question
<PMT> whatever cloopfs's actual name is
<^hashbang^> ah yea... c
<randal> _2: im sorry im confused are you telling me to do something?
 * _2 head desk
<K8L> hi guys ! is there a way to get more than 4 primary partitions on a hard drive ? :/
<mcquaid> does anyone know if nvidia's binary has an option for threaded optimization?
<wetchr> no
<PMT> K8L: not using the normal partition tables
<ScottG489> PMT: 256MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450, Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit, and the Propriety Drivers (ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver)
<PMT> gpt will do it, and most modern systems have fun with that
<K8L> ok thanx
<PMT> any reason you can't use extended partitions, K8L
<matt___> can someone give me a hand with a Wine/terminal related problem
<K8L> let's delete the recovery partition
<PMT> matt___: sure, but #winehq is your friend
<PMT> K8L: IIRC extended doesn't have to be the fourth
<mcohen> success gents, thank you all verymuch
<matt___> I'm not sure if it's a problem with Wine directly or if it's an Ubuntu problem
<PMT> ScottG489: what version of fglrx, latest in the ubuntu nonfree?
<PMT> matt___: just tell me what it is please
<sifo> hello
<tuxflavoredwaffl> what is a good cd burning program?
<PMT> tuxflavoredwaffl: cdrecord is nice for ISOs, there are a lot of other burning GUIs
<tuxflavoredwaffl> pmt how bout one for burnin .avi files
<ScottG489> PMT: im not sure what version of fglrx I have
<wetchr> does anyhave have any experience with jailit?  ahving some problems logging in.  It just closes connection automaticly
<PMT> tuxflavoredwaffl: doesn't matter which one if it's not a premade CD/DVD image unless you're trying to make your own video or something
<PMT> ScottG489: i think dmesg | grep -i fglrx will tell you
<PMT> dpkg -s xorg-driver-fglrx may help too
<tuxflavoredwaffl> pmt brasero keeps telling me that there is not enough space on the disc, but its 700 meg. and the file is 690.
<PMT> tuxflavoredwaffl: there's overhead, and that involves overburning :V
<tuxflavoredwaffl> pmt so i should overburn?
<PMT> tuxflavoredwaffl: if it says you can, that's probably fine
<matt___> PMT: sorry I was over in winehq. Anyway, when I try to install I get this error n the terminal
<matt___> err:msi:msi_cabextract FDICopy failed
<matt___> err:msi:ACTION_InstallFiles Failed to extract cabinet: L"#Data1.cab"
<ScottG489> PMT: http://pastebin.com/d575f22b0
<matt___> err:msi:ITERATE_Actions Execution halted, action L"InstallFinalize" returned 1627
<matt___> err:msi:ITERATE_Actions Execution halted, action L"ExecuteAction" returned 1627
<FloodBot2> matt___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ScottG489> i owned his flood
<matt___> my bad, I'm new to IRC
<anthony> how do i install my graphics csrd drivers?
<mindrape> anthony - nvidia or ati?
<Guest51393> how do i install my graphics csrd drivers?
<mindrape> !nvidia | anthony
<ubottu> anthony: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guest51393> mindrape: nvidia geforce 9500 gt
<PMT> matt___: pastebin plz
<mindrape> Guest51393 - see previous link.
<ripdisk> .
<mindrape> ..
<ripdisk>  If I install kubuntu inside of windows, how do i access my windows files when booted up through ubuntu
<matt___> PMT http://paste.ubuntu.com/116318/
<mindrape> !ntfs | ripdisk
<ubottu> ripdisk: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ripdisk> thnx
<PMT> matt___: looks like wine or the installer to me
<PMT> go tell #winehq
<mindrape> matt___ what app you trying to install?  I can give it a whirl if you'd like...
<ScottG489> PMT: See my pastebin?
<PMT> ScottG489: i did.
<PMT> I'm debating what I suggest.
<PMT> My immediate suggestion is to wonder if launchpad knows anything about this.
<matt___> it's ZBrush 3.1
<ripdisk> mindrape
<ScottG489> PMT: Im looking around /etc/hibernate right now for any leads
<ripdisk> the link to the script in that page doesn't work
<mindrape> ripdisk - for something that intense I don't imagine WINE will have very good compatability... I'd go w VMware-player...
<prince_jammys> I think my graphics drivers aren't set up properly.  When I move windows around, they don't move smoothly, and when the screensaver comes on, it's extremely slow, even though it's an ancient one.  I'm running ubuntu hardy, my window manager is fluxbox, and the video card is: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE.  My kernel is 2.6.24-21-generic, and my xorg.conf is of the old-fashioned (longer) kind.  I don't know
<ScottG489> PMT: Lines with a # in front of them are commented out right?
<PMT> Yup.
<MarkusT> Is there a simple way to set up a L2TP client on Ubuntu? Network-Manager diesn't seem to suport L2TP at all and KVPN does only support L2TP inside IPSec. I just need to connect to a server providing username/password and gateway. All resources on the net require endless configurations and seem to be outdated.
<ScottG489> hm ok nvm then
<mindrape> prince_jammys - lspci -k         which video driver is in use?
<matt___> mindrape other people have been having great luck with it, I just can't seem to get it installed
<prince_jammys> mindrape: invalid option (-k)
<mindrape> prince_jammys which distro are you on and what version?
<prince_jammys> ubuntu hardy
<mindrape> hrrmmm... dunno man.  sudo lshw -C video
<mindrape> matt___ what command are you using to install it?
<prince_jammys> mindrape: configuration: driver=i810_smbus latency=0 module=i2c_i810
<prince_jammys> that?
<ScottG489> PMT: What is launchpad?
<matt___> mindrape I'm navigating to the install folder through the terminal and just typing wine ZBrushInstall.exe
<mindrape> yes... prince_jammys, is that the right driver is the next question?  You may need to install the latest and greatest (sometimes the one that ships isn't so great and you can get newer builds in .deb format that you dpkg -i)
<mindrape> matt___ bad... that is your problem...
<ScottG489> PMT: btw when i enter "sudo hibernate" I get "hibernate:Warning: Tuxonice binary signature file not found."
<mindrape> matt____ I recommend you             sudo wine msiexec /i ZBrushInstall.exe
<matt___> mindrape I'll give that I try one sec
<mindrape> msiexec is usually for installer files (even if they dont have an msi extention I've found it works better)
<racecar56> why did ubuntu 6.04 LTS become 6.06 LTS
<crdlb> racecar56: because it was delayed 6 weeks
<crdlb> so it was released in June (month 6) instead of April (month 4)
<matt___> mindrape terminal tells me .wine doesn't belong to me, I'll try again as root, one sec
<hxz> 大家好
<mindrape> matt___ your perms may be jacked.... ls -alh .wine          as regular user.     who owns it?
<hxz> 有说中文的吗？
<mindrape> !ch | hxz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<syockit> !ch
<syockit> !cn
<mindrape> !chinese | hxz
<ubottu> hxz: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mindrape> :P
<mindrape> there is it. hah.
<DaveWM> what would cause ubuntu to stick during start up?  while the status bar is up it just stops,  but it'll boot if i keep pressing keys on my keyboard like crazy,  does it off cd,  and after installation,  and i had the same issue with xubuntu ?
<hxz> Hello
<matt___> mindrape it says I do
<mindrape> strange.
<Guest51393> ok so who really wants to help me get my graphics card to work?
<jordantbro> Hello
<sifo> what is your vga?
<matt___> mindrape I tried it as root, didn't run much of anything
<adante> hey folks how dangerous is it to shrink an ext2 root partition nowadays?
<Titan8990> adante, always backup
<mindrape> matt___ well try this one.. http://slegrand.blogspot.com/2007/12/zbrush-3-working-under-ubuntu-linux.html
<adante> Titan8990: yep, but obvious backup and restore is not that trivial, just trying to get an idea for what my chances of success vs pain are if i gave it a go
<a8k> I wouldn't think that would be a problem, adante
<adante> a8k: ok
<matt___> mindrape already seen that, tried it, nothing. That seems to be to get the program itself to run, I can't even get the installer to finish
<ScottG489> PMT: well, im going to bed, leave me a message and ill get it in the morning
<racecar56> goodbye
<jess> hey
<mindrape> hi
<racecar56> hi
<Guest62036> really need help installing graphics driver
<jess> nvidia or ati?
<Guest62036> jess nvidia geforce 9500 gt
<Guest62036> jess hardwarew drivers does not detectit
<jess> Guest62036 did you use a envi?
<Guest62036> jess probably not
<Naisel> hi all
<Guest62036> jess not sure what to do
<Digital71> i recently upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, and i do not seem to have sound in the 2.6.27-9 kernel. i am somewhat unfamiliar with ubuntu's audio stack - could someone point me in the right direction to fix this?
<mindrape> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Naisel> mindrape what is you problem with alsa
<FactTech> !ddns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddns
<jess> Guest62036, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<racecar56> !oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<racecar56> lol
<mindrape> Naisel - none... that was for Digital71
<racecar56> !ossaudio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ossaudio
<racecar56> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<racecar56> !Players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<racecar56> beep media player?
<racecar56> lol
<Naisel> ok
<racecar56> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JesperHansen> !cpu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu
<Pyles17> I'm trying to install the iwlwifi driver using the instructions here: http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi&n=howto-iwlwifi
<Pyles17> I'm having trouble with the download, build and install step. my output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116328/
<Naisel> ubottu what's your problem
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Titan8990> Pyles17, those drivers a already in the kernel
<FactTech> Question: Anyone know how to set up ddns on a local LAN?
<mindrape> !dyndns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dyndns
<Naisel> FactTech what you mean about command or what
<Pyles17> Titan8990: yeah, but mine isn't working. i thought i would try
<mindrape> hrrmm... ubottu are you forgetting things?  I could have sworn you knew about that.
<Guest62036> jess so how do i know wich envy to install?
<FactTech> Naisel -- I have a machine acting as a shared connection to the internet. It's serving DHCP on a local LAN to do the sharing, but it doesn't resolve machine names on the local LAN. I want it to, and from what I'm reading, DDNS is what I want.
<FactTech> Naisel -- So when a new machine gets assigned an IP address via DHCP, it will also get a name entry in the local DNS service.
<Titan8990> !bind | facttech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind
<Titan8990> !bind9 | facttech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind9
<albion> anyone have plugin for amsn sound?
<Guest62036> anyone know how to determine which envy i need to use?
<Digital71> mindrape: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.27-9-generic does not seem to exist for 8.10
<Titan8990> !envy | Guest62036
<ubottu> Guest62036: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<FactTech> Titan8990 -- I've seen the name bind9 a few times. Is there any way to get this working using dnsmasq?
<mindrape> Digital - try restricted instead of ubuntu in that.
<garblesnarky> hlo
<mca3> coco
<garblesnarky> am i talking
<FactTech> Titan8990 -- I'd rather not install new stuff if it's not needed.
<Titan8990> FactTech, not sure, I do know that bind are the primary dns servers accross the internet
<mindrape> garblesnarky no, you are typing.
<garblesnarky> o boy i made it
<Digital71> mindrape: bingo--but it's already installed then. moving on to next step
<Titan8990> FactTech, what platform is your machine you want to have a nameserver?
<FactTech> Titan8990 Xubuntu 8.10. It's using dnsmasq now -- I think that's what's issuing DHCP addresses under the hood.
<Titan8990> FactTech, from what I just read, dns will serve and resolve names from your local hosts list
<FactTech> Titan8990 -- It almost does what I want now... if I add lines to the /etc/hosts file, it will tell LAN clients the IP address in there. I just want this to work on a dynamic basis instead of static.
<Titan8990> FactTech, dnsmasq I mean
<Guest62036> after i install evy do i need to run it?
<Titan8990> FactTech, dynamic will usually mean a lot of network chatter....
<linxuz3r> anyone guys using ntfs-3g
<mindrape> FactTech - on your clients why not just setup the DNS entries that the DHCP server has emplaced instead of them asking the DHCP server and it doing DNS for them?
<FactTech> mindrape -- I'm not sure I understand what you're saying. You mean edit each machine's /etc/hosts?
<bernz> linxuz3r, i'm using it to make the switch from xp to intrepid
<mindrape> FactTech - cat /etc/resolv.conf         put in nameserver entries with that actual ISP nameserver...
<FactTech> Titan8990 -- There aren't that many local LAN clients, so I don't think the chatter matters. dnsmasq is told not to forward anything for the local domain to the real nameservers.
<juniecho> hello, a simple question, what is the simplist way to mount a filesystem with nice gui, in ubuntu intrepid?
<mindrape> FactTech - otherwise you need to setup a caching nameserver like squid and it's just a hassle.
<FactTech> mindrape -- Well, the real nameservers are my ISP. They don't know the names of local LAN client machines.
<bernz> juniecho, it should be automatic in most cases if you are already in the gui shell (gnome)
<mindrape> juniecho - there isn't... it will automount any detected filesystems for the most part... otherwise to config files for you.
<FactTech> mindrape -- dnsmasq seems to be doing some caching OK already. It just doesn't seem to do dynamic dns.
<mindrape> facttech - https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<Titan8990> FactTech, you should be able to configure it to forward to real nameserver only if your ns doesn't contain an entry
<juniecho> mindrape, bernz, well i mounted one ntfs partiton editing fstab, but it is not showing on the desktop... but when i browse to the folder i mounted the partition i can find all the files, can confirm it is mounted right
<FactTech> Titan8990 -- Yes, I think it's doing that now. The clients aren't having any trouble reaching the outside world... just each other.
<bernz> juniecho, suppose you insert a removable media (e.g. portable hd) into usb host port; it will shortly pop up an icon on the desktop representing the mounted volume
<Titan8990> FactTech, so, it be a small network, why not just map it all out in the servers /etc/hosts?
<mindrape> juniecho - so you just want to setup a symlink to it on your desktop?
<mindrape> juniecho     cd ~/Desktop       ln -s /mnt/Windows     or something
<juniecho> mindrape, i think so, can it be done automatically?
<mindrape> juniecho - well if you go to Places menu does it show up?
<jaxx2kde> Hi, is there any way I can find out what wireless drivers I am using?
<FactTech> Titan8990 -- I build a lot of machines (get them on Freecycle, install Linux, and send them back out). I don't want to have to update the /etc/hosts every time I set up a new one.
<mindrape> jaxx2kde - lspci -k         or sudo lshw -C network
<Titan8990> juniecho, I believe it will only show on the desktop/places menu if you mount it to soemwhere in /media
<bernz> juniecho, if you've already mounted the volume once, and you've put it in your fstab, you can 'mount -a' to ensure it's really mounted, and it will remount at next login
<bernz> (and thereafter)
<chuckc> i have a 3TB raid5 array that i am setting up LVM on.  with out knowing any better, I used the default PE Size when creating the volume group.  Now i want to change to size to 64MB but the change does seem to take, nor can i delete the volume group.  any advice?
<juniecho> well i installed ubuntu via wubi, it shows only my windows partion(drive c), but not my actual data partition(drive d)
<jaxx2kde> thanks
<juniecho> titan8990, i mounted it to /media/DATA
<Titan8990> FactTech, you could use a WINS server but its a old chatty protocol
<FactTech> Titan8990 -- I may end up having to do set up static assignments for IP addresses by hostname and then put them all in /etc/hosts, though.
<FactTech> mindrape -- Thanks for pointing to this resource. The 8.10 version looks like it may have relevant info.
<bernz> your fstab line should feature a type indicator (on account of it being ntfs volume) and i believe 'auto' keyword
<juniecho> when i go to /media/DATA, i can see all the files inside... i think it is mounted correctly, but it doesn't add icons to desktop or menu entry to places menu
<bernz> oh, i misunderstood your question
<juniecho> hehehe
<jaxx2kde> mindrape: it says "kernel driver in use: wl"
<bernz> then what mindrape suggested is good
<jaxx2kde> mindrape: is this the B43 driver? i am using broadcom Bcm4311 card
<FactTech> Titan8990, mindrape -- Maybe I'll just have to learn about bind9.
<juniecho> bernz//the symbolic link...?
<bernz> a link to the volume's mount point (the "root" of the volume)
<FactTech> Titan8990, mindrape -- Thanks for the help, though.
<bernz> juniecho, yep, the symbolic link
<david_> I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.10 and tried to install Edubuntu for my kids, but partly through it gives me the error    W: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Edubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_  "then the package name and version" then at the end it says Hash Sum Mismatch, can someone please help me ?
<juniecho> hmm i'm not friendly with console, can it be done via gui?
<mindrape> jaxx2kde - pastebin your output from both of those commands and I'll tell you.
<mindrape> david_ go into synaptic and setup the repos to not use the CD.
<Titan8990> FactTech, DNS is not really dynamic....
<Titan8990> FactTech, I don't think dns is going to be what you are looking for at all
<david_> ok thank you
<innni1> i am trying to add a higher resolution to my xorg.conf
<bernz> juniecho, probably, TBH i've as yet not tried that very thing yet
<david_> I'll give it a shot
<bernz> let's give 'er a go
<mindrape> david - in Synaptic go to Settings -> Repositories -> uncheck the cd
<FactTech> david_ -- There may be a local cdrom software source you can remove.
<juniecho> and one more thing... can i assign windows+e key to nautilus file manager?
<david_> mindrape,  seems to be working it picked up where it left of thank you
<Digital71> mindrape: any other suggestions?
<cjae> how can I remove google earth properly, I have tried almost every ubuntu wiki availiable?
<Digital71> mindrape: that was a no-go for me
<Digital71> mindrape: i'm thinking i need to modprobe something here, but i don't know what
<mindrape> Digital71 - are you the video card guy or wireless guy?
<cjae> aside from using locate and deleting every instance of GE
<Digital71> mindrape: audio
<mindrape> ah.. heh.
<Digital71> mindrape: sound stopped working after i started booting to the latest kernel
<david_> my kids will be happy to have gcompris for my son and tuxmath for my daughter
<mindrape> Digital71 - lspci -k       which driver are you using and what kind of card?
<bernz> well, juniecho, the "create a shortcut" concept doesn't seem to have transferred well for people who are used to windows
<mindrape> Digital71 - did you apt-get install the kernel modules? and restricted?
<dfgas> what is the name of the program or the command to load it for the installer for ubuntu?
<Digital71> mindrape: everything seems to have already been installed, did the full alsa reinstall also as suggested
<Digital71> mindrape: getting lspci info now
<TiZ> Hi. Weird question. When I'm in metacity, Ctrl+Alt+Left kills my X. Ctrl+Alt+Right does not. And they work fine in compiz. Any idea what's up?
<bernz> IOW, i can't find an obvious GUI way to create a symlink without actually searching hard
<cjae> tried this sudo rm -r /usr/local/google-earthsudo rm /usr/local/bin/googleearth
<nomingzi> where can I publish my screenshot on a website temporary ? what is the URL for me to store the picture temporary ?
<mindrape> cjae - did you build it from source or dpkg -i it?
<jaxx2kde> mindrape: http://pastebin.com/d62483b94
<mindrape> cjae - dpkg can remove it if it was a package install
<juniecho> bernz: well i successfully created a shortcut, thanks... but there is one more thing, i am trying to assign windows+e short key to bring nautilus file manager, but i think i'm doing something wrong, it didn't work... where should i start
<FactTech> david_ -- You know Edubuntu is a full-fledged Ubuntu variant, right? You could probably have just installed the gcompris and tux packages on your existing Ubuntu.
<cjae> mindrape: apt
<Digital71> mindrape: http://pastebin.com/m47a00cb2
<mindrape> cjae - and apt-get remove left remnants about?
<Digital71> mindrape:  snd-hda-intel is what i see at a glance
<cjae> mindrape: I tried sudo apt-get purge google earth
<FactTech> david_ - Not a big deal, but FYI for future reference.
<cjae> mindrape: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth#head-c1c56a1bb75c740a3a33269b946d931272b451f6 all the steps in here
<mindrape> Digital71 - yes, can you pull up a terminal and type            sudo alsamixer       and make sure all the sound levels are at max?
<david_> does anyone here use  the VIA unichrome integrated graphics chipset? I was wondering if anyone successfully got 3D acceleration to work, and how, ive to VIA arena and installed there drivers and the latest openchrome drivers and still no 3D
<bernz> juniecho, that's a good q; i would probably check the FAQs at ubuntu HQ, or maybe Websearch for "faq ubuntu windows keys" or something similar
<cjae> mindrape: all the steps here http://www.ehow.com/how_2279483_uninstall-google-earth-ubuntu.html
<mindrape> cjae - dunno man... odd.  I'd try dpkg -remove if apt-get is being childish and stupid.
<Digital71> mindrape: it's all 100%
<cjae> mindrape: I think I have to go through with locate and manually delete but will try dpkg first
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, I got it working! :3
<jaxx2kde> mindrape: http://pastebin.com/m47a00cb2 that has the output from both.. thanks :)
<bernz> david_, i'll be trying that eventually (maybe), but the target platform has a dead BIOS at the moment, and i'm awaiting a programmer in the mail
<mindrape> jaxx2kde-  looking...
<juniecho> bernz// correct me if i'm wrong but i tried compiz settings manager - general options - commands, and then assigned command line 0 to 'nautilus' and run command 0 key to <super>e. is this right?
<bernz> david_, from what i've read, the unichrome support is quite far along, but i haven't actually seen it with my own eyes yet  ;-)
<chuckc> sdfffjkl
<mindrape> jaxx2kde - it appears its loaded the driver and you have an IP address... you cant ping google.com?
<david_> my son really wants to play some of the mmorpg's but can't, not with the frame rates that i get
<bernz> juniecho, sorry, i'm not acquainted with compiz yet  ;-/
<david_> glxgears  is at like 70 or something close
<mindrape> david_ you should really consider a Windows partition if you want to do gaming
<juniecho> bernz: yeah thanks :)
<Digital71> mindrape: any insight?
<chuckc> is there a 9.04 room?
<Titan8990> david_, some mmorpgs work alright in wine, may need a hardware upgrade though
<david_> MS? hahha I'm trying to leave the whole corporate scene
<bernz> david_, 70 is pretty respectable, given human vision limitations  :-)
<cjae> mindrape: is it safe it delete all the googleearth folders? like the ones in /var /opt and such?
<mindrape> Digital71 - can we rule out the obvious that you've ensured the speakers are plugged into the right port?
<jaxx2kde> mindrape: oh i'm sorry if i forgot to mention.. the wireless is working fine i was trying to install aircrack and i read that i need to install the B43 drivers for the broadcom card i have. i just wanted to know if i need to install the B43 drivers or i already have them
<Digital71> mindrape: it's a laptop
<mindrape> cjae - if you want to get rid of it and they are clearly marked as such I don't see why it would hurt.
<cjae> mindrape: ok
<mindrape> Digital71 - ah.. hah.  Lemme look a lil more.
<juniecho> can someone help me with shortcut key mapping? <super>e key combination is actually not working.
<david_> I can't even get TUX cart to work its so lsow and choppy cause VIA hasn't released a linux driver yet
<bernz> david_, if you still have valid windows licenses, mindrape's suggestion is good.  nothing beats the real target platform ;-)
<bernz> (after all, it won't cost you any more, and you've already paid)
<david_> yeah, but that is already running on another computer
<cjae> mindrape: /var/lib/dpkg/info/googleearth-4.2-data.list is an example, this is safe to del?
<david_> Windows is to expensive for me
<dfgas> what is the name of the program or the command to load it for the installer for ubuntu?
<cjae> mindrape: since dpkg didn't work
<mindrape> Digital71 - can you try to modprobe snd-intel8x0m
<Digital71> mindrape: one second
<bernz> juniecho, because i'm feeling curious, i'm going to read a bit about compiz, and maybe we can figure out your problem (and then maybe karma/god/whatever-you-believe-in-including-nothing will give me some payback so i can get my mobo-usb-hosts-mysteriously-aren't-there problem fixed :-D )
<jaxx2kde> mindrape:
<mindrape> 'cause I seem to have the same sound card as you and thats what I have.
<Digital71> mindrape: seems to have had no effect
<juniecho> bernz : thanks hehe
<mindrape> jaxx2kde - ah... yes you have them.  You need to put your card in monitor mode, not managed I believe to do sniffing. :)
<mindrape> Digital71 - you may need to rmmod the snd-hda-intel ones.
<nexxt> Hello i just installed 2.6.29-rc3, but i can get the linux headers to recompile my sound, build fails
<mindrape> Digital71 - lspci -k will tell you which ones are actually being used (many could be loaded)
<Digital71> mindrape: ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<david_> Can anyone sugggest a decent video card that just works with no tinkering?
<mindrape> Digital71 - sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel
<cjae> mindrape: http://pastebin.ca/1332417
<nexxt> Hello i just installed 2.6.29-rc3, but i can get the linux headers to recompile my sound, build fails?
<mindrape> david_ I've had good success w most nvidia cards... you can check hardware compatability lists on ubuntu.com
<Digital71> mindrape: same thing, in use
<bernz> hmm, compiz sounds neato :-)
<mindrape> Digital71 - ps aux and look for something that could be using it.  There is probably also an lsof way to look for it (lsof = ls of open files)
<juniecho> bernz// sorry i fixed it, by changing command line 0 from 'nautilus' to 'nautilus /home/celestial'
<nexxt> Hello i just installed 2.6.29-rc3, but i can get the linux kernel headers for 2.6.29-rc3 so that i can  recompile my sound, build fails?
<skeletal> guys, i installed my ubuntu in this moment. But, when I go to use NMAP it dosn't work - show message: there aren't open ports. Why?
<Titan8990> nexxt, you mena you compiled your own 2.6.29 vanilla kernel?
<nexxt> yah hi again Titan
<nexxt> Linux zomg 2.6.29-rc3-vanillaice #2 SMP PREEMPT Mon Feb 9 23:55:21 EST 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<bernz> juniecho, right on, and now you've piqued my curiosity for compiz. thank you :-)
<Titan8990> nexxt, kernel headers is a mysterious ubuntu thing. you just use the kernel source which should by symlinked to /usr/src/linux
<mindrape> skeletal - probably because you are running a secure boxen?
<juniecho> bernz// quiet strange because when i just run 'nautilus' with alt+f2 it automatically opens my home folder, can't figure why it is different with compiz shortcut thing.. :)
<mindrape> skeletal - try sudo nmap 192.168.1.0/24
<Digital71> mindrape; laptop    7861  0.0  0.0   3236   808 pts/1    S+   23:59   0:00 grep snd-hda-intel
<jaxx2kde> mindrape: thanks
<Titan8990> nexxt, forget the package manager, the things that you listed should be compiled in your kernel config
<nexxt> titan so what should i do
<nexxt> i was trying to install ossv4
<nexxt> only thing that works for my sound card
<Titan8990> nexxt, it should be in the kernel config
<skeletal> <mindrape>  doesn't work.
<Titan8990> nexxt, device drivers -> sound devices -> oss
<Titan8990> nexxt, something like that in make menuconfig
<mindrape> Digital71 try to           lsof | grep "snd"
<nexxt> Titan its already compiled
<nexxt> why cant i just grab the header files
<nexxt> and recompile oss
<Titan8990> nexxt, ....
<mindrape> skeletal - can you pastebin the exact output?  We may need you to install strace then strace nmap to see where the point of failure is.
<Titan8990> nexxt, you are not doing things the ubuntu way
<TiZ> Hi. Ctrl+Alt+Left is killing my X server when I'm in metacity. Can anyone help me figure out why?
<bernz> juniecho, generally, there is a "unix way" for unix-like systems, but each application is free to do their own thing in the end, so often only the "famous commands" (cut/copy/paste, quit, cancel, etc) become "written in stone"  :-D
<nexxt> ubuntu didnt werk :p
<Titan8990> nexxt, you are doing things the general linux way
<Titan8990> nexxt, you use the actual kernel source
<Titan8990> nexxt, and you compile the module using make modules_install
<nexxt> err but arnt other things i want to compile going to require the kernel headers
<nexxt> down the round?
<nexxt> road*
<Titan8990> nexxt, ubuntu has not created header files for that kernel yet
<Titan8990> nexxt, you won't be able to use synaptic for those things
<juniecho> hmm so you mean it is natural?
<nexxt> so i have to recompile kernel?
<mindrape> Digital71 - did it work?
<Titan8990> nexxt, it is why ubuntu wikis recommend nt compiling your own kernels
<skeletal> <mindrape> Starting Nmap 4.62 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2009-02-10 03:53 BRST
<skeletal> All 1715 scanned ports on 13-1-12-200.provider.com (200.12.1.13) are closed
<b3z3rk3r> Does anyone know if all Steam games work now?
<Titan8990> nexxt, yes, but gcc is smart and will only recompile what you change
<Titan8990> nexxt, unless you do make clean or make mrproper
<mindrape> skeletal - then its working... you just aren't running anything as your firewall has them locked down.
<Titan8990> nexxt, which some do everytime....
<bernz> juniecho, yes, programs are often a reflection of their principal authors' natures, and so they vary in the same way ;-)
<skeletal> <mindrape> What can I now?
<nexxt> hmmm
<mindrape> skeletal - if you want you can open something up... go to System -> Administration -> Services and turn something on that will open a network port like SSH or FTP.
<juniecho> hmm yeah ;) anyway i got the key working quite happy now :)
<JesperHansen> Do you actually have to make a launchpad account to let apport upload its stuff?
<mindrape> skeletal - also check iptables -L to make sure you aren't FULLY locked down (despite services running)
<bernz> (and no one can explain the deep mysteries of why programmers do certain weird things like choosing their own non-standard key bindings (AKA shortcuts), or capitalize every word in a sentence in comments, etc :-) )
<TiZ> Hi. Ctrl+Alt+Left is killing my X server when I'm in metacity. Can anyone help me figure out why?
<mindrape> bernz - actually I can explain that...
<mindrape> bernz - it's called "ego"
<nexxt> Titan : what a headache
<Digital71> mindrape: should i kill every process accessing it then?
<b3z3rk3r> What is the situation with Steam currently???
<kriyas> how to writer shell program in ruby
<bernz> mindrape, too right... hmm... you destroyed the drama, the mystery... shame on you!  ;-)
<mindrape> Digital71 - yes... if you want to free it up.  Alternatively you could blacklist it in your modprobe config and reboot so it can't load.
<mindrape> kriyas try #ruby this is general ubuntu help.
<sony> hi
<mindrape> kriyas - also #bash has some good tutorials for general shell scripting (ruby can leverage that info)
<mindrape> hi sony
<juniecho> mindrape, bernz, is it really like that...? :)
<bernz> juniecho, if you keep a blog or whatever, your problem and solution are an excellent thing to make public :-)
<Digital71> mindrape: success, i've rmmodded it
<mindrape> :)
<mindrape> Digital71 - now lspci -k and see if the snd_ one I told you to modprobe is actually in use.
<mindrape> Digital71 - you may wanna rmmod it then re-modprobe if its confused.  :)
<juniecho> hmm yeah, not many people are using linux in south korea so yeah, maybe if i keep some blog people will find out more about this
<sony> هل يوجد عرب هنا ؟
<bernz> juniecho, unfortunately, yes -- it can sometimes make teamwork difficult, as many programmers are insecure about letting go of their way of doing things ;-) it's hard to convince us you've thought of a better way than we have  ;-)
<TiZ> Hi. Ctrl+Alt+Left is killing my X server when I'm in metacity. Can anyone help me figure out why?
<juniecho> one day i started linux in my school and showed compiz desktop to friends and they were all like ... 'what the heck is that awesome?'
<bernz> like those guys who start optimizing before they've finished designing ;-)
<bernz> pure comedy gold
<Digital71> mindrape: lspci -k still shows snd-hda-intel, even after rmmoding and modprobing and re rmmoding
<juniecho> bernz// why the heck do they start optimizing before they've finished designing?
<mindrape> Digital71 - try modprobe -r snd_hda_intel
<Titan8990> juniecho, i work with programmers, and they do......
<bernz> juniecho, hehe, it sounds like you're setting me up for a joke. but to answer, they are "young" and haven't learned wisdom yet.  seriously.  it sounds silly, like karate kid or whatever, but... they are just too eagere
<bernz> eager even
<juniecho> bernz// won't it all change when the designing is finished and won't they be forced to re-optimize everything :)
<bernz> but that energy is good if channelled in a good direction :-]
<bernz> juniecho, i think secretly, that's part of the goal/attraction
<TiZ> Hi. Ctrl+Alt+Left is killing my X server when I'm in metacity. Can anyone help me figure out why?
<w4g3n3r> Anyone know how to connect to a sonicwall vpn?
<bernz> (another chance to rewrite... it's as fun as playing with lego -- but shhh, don't tell anyone i said that ;-)
<jwbrase> I've created a bit of a bootloader problem for myself. I've got a dual boot set up: XP/Ubuntu via Wubi. The machine was booting up through the Windows bootloader, which would default to Windows and gave me about a fifteen second time limit to choose Ubuntu. I wanted to change this, so I tried installing Start-up Manager.
<mindrape> TiZ - System -> Prefs -> Keyboard shortcuts
<Digital71> mindrape: ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel does not exist in /proc/modules - yet it still claims to be active in lspci
<juniecho> yeah :) well i used ubuntu 8.04 before, and i wiped out the entire partition and started wubi... i think it got more decent :) nice thing
<bernz> nice, i don't even know what wubi is... i'm approaching the whole linux thing backwards, kinda (i started with slackware around 97, and now i'm just finally trying ubuntu as of 2 week ago)
<bernz> (that is to say, i went for "insane" first, and "morphine-like" last/latest)
<racecar56> wubi is to install linux on windows
<bernz> cool, that sounds like a good tool
<mindrape> Digital71 - lsmod | grep "snd" it show up?
<juniecho> bernz: it is for installing ubuntu inside windows... create a virtual disk file instead of dedicated partition. other than that everything is same with just normal ubuntu installation
<jwbrase> However, startup manager only affects the GRUB bootloader. So I looked up the Wubi FAQ to figure out what bootloader Wubi used.
<bernz> (and in between, i was comatose on windows for a few years)
<cjae> mindrape: wow that took a long time but got it all thanks, hooray for rm
<mindrape> :)
<bernz> juniecho, cool, that's a good description
 * cjae kicks box in hopes to hurt apt-get
<bernz> like a live install, without the reboot ;-)
<mindrape> cjae - next time I'll teach you how to locate then pipe the results to rm..  :o
<cjae> mindrape: ok thanks, would be appreicated
<Digital71> mindrape: hold on, i'm having some sort of memory leak all a sudden
<mindrape> Digital71 - maybe your best bet is to head over to /etc/modprobe.d/ and add an entry to the blacklist for that module, reboot, then modprobe (sorry its so lame)
<juniecho> bernz: yeah one more good thing is that it is much more easier to back up ubuntu installation, just boot into windows and copy root.disk file to somewhere else... because it contains entire ubuntu installation, when ubuntu is screwed up for some reason ... just overwrite it with backup copy and it is all reverted like you did some norton ghost thing
<jwbrase> Turned out it was the Windows bootloader, and I had to go to Control Panel ->  System -> advanced -> startup and recovery
<DeadDrive> Well, this is fun.
<bernz> juniecho, oh, that *is* pretty sweet indeed!
<racle> hey, i just installed kubuntu, and i can't set 1680x1050 resolution. tryed to configure xorg.conf, but bad results, any help?
<racecar56> dang my server cd burning isnt working... well goodbye everyone
<Digital71> mindrape: ok, i can handle blacklisting snd-hda-intel. what's my objective afterwards?
<racecar56> !welcome | all
<ubottu> all: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<mindrape> Digital71 - modprobe the one I told you and cross your fingers...
<racecar56> woot it works
<DeadDrive> Have a dying HDD, ran disk checker and fixed all the errors, ran it again and came up with none. Now I can't boot to desktop. If I hit esc and try to boot the recovery it gives me errors about not being able to mount /proc and /system or somethingl ike that.
<bernz> racle, have you checked if you need special drivers for your hardware, and if they are starting up correctly?
<DeadDrive> Looks like I'm going to have to do a fresh install on a new hdd :(
<juniecho> jwbrase: did you try checking boot.ini file  :)
<racle> bernz, just installed ati's closed source drivers
<racle> bernz, and rebooted my pc
<bernz> racle, okay, do other "exotic" modes work (higher or lower), but just not that one?
<kavitha> #mplayer
<racle> bernz. yes, 1600x1200 work, but that is too high resolution
<DeadDrive> If I were to copy sda1 to another drive and put that in as sda1 you think it would boot right?
<racle> and 1400x1050 works, i am using that now
<adante> hi guys where's the normal place to put source packages you want to build for your system?
<juniecho> jwbrase: i switched to vista long time ago so i may be incorrect but you can configure windows xp bootloader by editing c:\boot.ini most of the time i think ;)
<DeadDrive> Wait, nevermind. I'd have to fix my boot problem first anyway :(
<bernz> DeadDrive, the OS would notice that it's a different physical drive, but if you've mirrored it onto a similar drive (same geometry), it should be okay
<bernz> (provided the drive is currently completely readable/fixable-readable)
<racle> bernz, my current xorg.conf
<racle> bernz, my current xorg.conf http://notepad.solonen.arkku.net/?action=lue_muistiinpano&muistiinpano_id=16
<DeadDrive> bernz, thanks. Think I want to do a clean install anyway. Throw on 8.10 and that will also get rid of some crap like ie4linux I had to install to apply for a job.
<bernz> racle, are you using an LCD/plasma/other-bigscreen, or an actual monitor (and LCD or CRT (doubtful))?
<kavitha> where shall i get mplayer which uses SDL library?
<juniecho> ah one thing bernz, it is possible to get a device driver in a .deb package?
<racle> bernx, TFT
<mindrape> juniecho - sure...
<racle> bernz, Wiht vga
<kavitha> source code
<racle> with*
<kavitha> mplayer browser plugin
<rubydiamond>  where can I get pidgin-musictracker db for ubuntu gutsy
 * mindrape stares at bruenig and contemplates a don't IRC as root rant...
<racle> bernz, Benw 21.6" WIDE :P
<racle> benq*
<DeadDrive> Hmmmm, this is going to be fun. I gave my boot CD to my brother in law and am using kubuntu cd right now.
<DeadDrive> I'll have to install kubuntu, burn ubuntu and then reinstall
<bernz> racle, and (just in case) -- has this same display worked at that resolution before (say on a different OS or a different distro of linux)?
 * DeadDrive laugh
<bruenig> mindrape: mind your own business moron
<kavitha> #SDL
<juniecho> mindrape: when i used ubuntu 8.04, i had to manually compile the driver so every kernel update made me crazy(had to re-compile everything) so i heard, with package installation i don't have to do that anymore. i want to enable wacom tablet driver but i can't find it (i'm using hp tx2000 tablet pc)
<mindrape> bruenig - were you born retarded or did you work at it?
<racle> bernz, in windows, yeah, linux no, tryed this same kubuntu couple weeks ago
<racle> at windows you have to unselect "dont show unsupported screen modes"
<DeadDrive> Wow, people still use the root account?
<bruenig> mindrape: how many times did you need to be dropped on your head to think that user_name means anything in irc
<mindrape> bruenig - well most people dont waste their time setting up identd to give fake root responses...
<bernz> racle, okay, well -- x is big and complicated; your config file looks "okay", but very very terse; no mention of special drivers or whatever, which is usually required for "exotic" hardware (like ATI and nVidia accelerated stuff)
<bruenig> DeadDrive: yeah people who don't use ubuntu
<mindrape> but once again maybe I'm underestimating your tardness...
<bernz> racle, i would suggest (painful as it is) reading a tutorial on X11 configuration so you can see how to wedge your special driver in
<racle> benz, any idea how i reconfigure that? i just copyed that from internet
<regeya> bruenig: believe it or not, on this server, you will get a kickban from channels for having root as your ident
<bruenig> mindrape: perhaps if you had ever used something other than your bloated gui garbage, you would recognize the ease of establishing a username
<racle> bernz, okay
<regeya> Debian would be one of them
<bernz> racle, it's often as easy as a single line (well, a few, one each in a few places)
<regeya> also, !offtopic
<mindrape> bruenig - GUI?  I'm in CLI only... nice try though.
<bruenig> mindrape: yeah you sound like it using a shitsro like this
<DeadDrive> Guess I need to get to work swapping drives and reinstalling.
<bernz> racle, i have, on this laptop which i'm using ATM, a funky video card also; i can see if i can get at my X config, to give you some hints
<juniecho> mindrape: one thing is that when i boot into ubuntu i see something about wacom... does it mean ubuntu already has the right driver?
 * sykopomp grabs popcorn
<sykopomp> Ferrenrock: want some?
<mindrape> juniecho - that is just dmesg output... but yes, probably.  lsmod | grep "wacom"
<underdog`> I came to see what the commotion was about.
<Ferrenrock> sykopomp: why thank you good sir
<sykopomp> bruenig: fail. Where's the flamefest? You promised lulz.
<racle> bernz, that would be great help
<c_nick> when i log into the IRC chat..my friends get my ip address.. say n=nick@123.34.56.78 something like this.. can i change tht
<kavitha> #plugin
<sykopomp> c_nick: get a hostmask. Go ask in #freenode about it.
<juniecho> mindrape, it doesn't display anything
<bruenig> embarrassed mindrape is embarrassed
<mindrape> oh?  how is that?
<swtaarrs> can anyone recommend an mpg editor that can handle 40+GB files? I've tried GOPchop and it doesn't work too well
<mindrape> btw bruenig, this isn't 4chan so leave your memes at the door...
<bruenig> mindrape: I know, this is linux daycare
<juniecho> mindrape: but when ubuntu boots up it says ... i don't remember correctly, but i think it was 'configuring' wacom or something like that
<mindrape> juniecho - dmesg | less
<sykopomp> mindrape: lololo this channel is over9000 amirite?
<bernz> racle, it's worth mentioning also that i had to install a sort of "patch" program for my funky video card, not quite a driver, but more an adjustment to the driver if i recall correctly
<bernz> you might need something like that also
<racle> bernz, modeline-command cames to screen part?
<Ferrenrock> sykopomp: yo dawg, we heard you like #ubuntu, so we turned it into 4chan
<juniecho> ...oh it is a lot... do you want to see it?
<mindrape> skyopomp - yes, just dont accidentally the whole channel.
<racle> found some internet calculator thing :P
<sykopomp> mindrape: lolololol Y HALLO THAR
<juniecho> mindrape: it is too long, never ending :) how can i show you this
<sykopomp> WHAT?! NINE THOUSAND?
<bernz> racle, sorry, i'm not sure i understand; can you rephrase your last question?
<sykopomp> mindrape: I bet you can't triforce.
<mindrape> juniecho - pastebinit... sudo apt-get install :)
<G-Blunted> What is the path to the Terminal application??
<juniecho> mindrape : sudo apt-get install pastebinit?
<mindrape> skyopomp - you would be wrong... sadly I can do that and so much more.
<kavitha> where shall i get any video player which uses SDL library?
<racle> bernz, at xorg, there is modeline selection, it's inside section ad identifier, devie etc.
<juniecho> one problem: dmesg doesn't let me go
<Titan8990> G-Blunted, try:  which gnome-terminal
<mindrape> kavitha - vlc-plugin-sdl I believe VLC is amazing.
<mindrape> juniecho - type q
<sykopomp> mindrape: prove it. Triforce now or you're FAIL
<bernz> haha, tri-force... reminds me of legend of neil.  true art.
<Titan8990> G-Blunted, most likely it is /usr/bin and already in your $PATH
<mindrape> juniccho - dmesg | pastebinit         once you got it installed.
<sykopomp> megaFAIL
<juniecho> mindrape: oh thanks :)
<Ferrenrock> sykopomp: YOU CAN'T TRIFORCE IN IRSSI
<bruenig> I can swastikaforce
<Ferrenrock> oooh
<bruenig> but only on 911chan
<G-Blunted> i'm trying to set a hotkey to bring up Terminal window when im in X here..
<Ferrenrock> let's see it
<mindrape> bruenig - when you IRC as root you IRC with Hitler...
<G-Blunted> is there already a hotkey for that actually??
<sykopomp> I don't use irssi, only command-line nerds use irssi. I use Pidgin for IRC :)
<Digital71> mindrape: even with it blacklisted, it's /still/ in lspci.
<juniecho> mindrape: i think it is set, what should i do next
<Ferrenrock> sykopomp: holla
<Digital71> mindrape: however, rmmodding it shows that it is not running - and alsamixer fails
<Ferrenrock> seriously
<mindrape> Digital71 - it's the undead module... kill it with fire.
<Digital71> mindrape: haha, good one
<bruenig> mindrape: go back to your obama campaign meetup and leave the channel to the grown ups
<Titan8990> G-Blunted, don't think so, the command is:  gnome-terminal
<G-Blunted> Titan8990,  that came up blank
<Ferrenrock> bruenig: go back to your nig
<sykopomp> bruenig: at least he's not a MACAIN supporter lololo
<mindrape> bruenig - you fail at trolling.
<bruenig> olololo
<sykopomp> mindrape: he does, it's true
<bruenig> good point sykopomp
<Titan8990> G-Bleezy, which gnome-terminal did?
<racle> bernz, i try restart xorg, be right back
<juniecho> !offtopic | bruenig
<ubottu> bruenig: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sykopomp> bruenig: ur a macain suporter, aren't u?
<mindrape> !offtopic | bruenig
<rdw200169> sykopomp, whoah, haus
<bruenig> juniecho: don't use pidgin to irc
<Ferrenrock> yeah bruenig, quit being offtopic
<G-Blunted> Titan8990,  i just typed:   which gnome-terminal  and it came up blank
<Digital71> mindrape: i modprobed intel8x0m, but alsamixer failed with it
<bernz> racle, okay
<bruenig> !hi | mindrape
<ubottu> mindrape: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mindrape> !offtopic > bruenig
<ubottu> bruenig, please see my private message
<Digital71> mindrape: modprobed snd-hda-intel back in, and alsamixer works
<Digital71> mindrape: but still no sound
<mindrape> yay
<sykopomp> !offtopic > bruenig
<mindrape> boo
<bruenig> mindrape: you should be more worried about the people using pidgin to irc than me, that is the real crime
<Ferrenrock> what? I didn't get a private message
<Titan8990> G-Blunted, which xterm
<juniecho> bruenig: sorry, pidgin it the only client i know for irc :)
<G-Blunted> ahh xterm
<Ferrenrock> bruenig: I use pidgin to IRC, and I use openoffice to code
<G-Blunted> got it
<sykopomp> is it true that ubuntu is good for programming java or do I need to buy a license?
<mindrape> bruenig - your CLI zealotry has become quite asinine, presumptuous, and tiresome... and I decided to tell you about it.
<sykopomp> !offtopic > bruenig
<Titan8990> G-Blunted, xterm isn't the same as gome-terminal but it works
<Ferrenrock> mindrape: someone had to
<bruenig> !compiling > sykopomp
<ubottu> sykopomp, please see my private message
<underdog`> I'd like some ass at nine. And ten and eleven. Maybe twelve.
<sykopomp> but u don't compile java
<kavitha> where shall i get any video player which uses SDL library?
<juniecho> mindrape, i installed pastebinit, so how do i ...
<mindrape> kavitha - sudo apt-get install VLC
<bruenig> well nothing can compare to gnome-terminal, but they can still try, amirite
<sykopomp> bruenig: im asking about java not c++
<bernz> re racle, any luck?
<sykopomp> you don't compile java so that obottu thing doesn't work
<mindrape> juniecho - man pastebinit           just pipe stuff to it via the magic of a pipe |
<racle> bernz, now i see that 1680x1050, but that screws screen/:
<rubydiamond>  where can I get pidgin-musictracker db for ubuntu gutsy
<bruenig> !automatix > sykopomp
<ubottu> sykopomp, please see my private message
<dutch> can anyone help me with pulseaudio? it all seems to be working perfectly server-wise, but no sound for some reason...
<dutch> fresh intrepid install
<sykopomp> bruenig: pls stop spamming me
<racle> that takes ~40 pixels cut from bottom of screen
<mindrape> !welcome | bruenig
<ubottu> bruenig: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<bruenig> !ohmy | sykopomp
<ubottu> sykopomp: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<sykopomp> bruenig: are all ubuntu users complete jerks like you?
<prince_jammys> if someone here has the video card Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE, and is running ubuntu hardy, and has no graphic problems, i'd appreciate if you could paste your xorg.conf
<kavitha> mindrape: i need source code
<bernz> racle, you mean the screen goes all weird or says "incompatible format" or some similar error?
<bruenig> !nickspam | sykopomp
<ubottu> sykopomp: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<mindrape> kavitha - google
<sykopomp> bruenig: ubuntu sounds like a evry bad community, why do you guys are mean?
<juniecho> mindrape: hmm then is it like... pastebinit dmesg | less?
<rubydiamond>  where can I get pidgin-musictracker db for ubuntu gutsy
<rubydiamond> deb
<mindrape> bruenig - http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=you+sir+are+and+idiot
<sykopomp> mindrape: thats not nice you dont have to lower urself to his level
<sykopomp> mindrape: your a nice ubunter
<bruenig> that is really just over the line
<bruenig> !ops | mindrape
<ubottu> mindrape: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<racle> bernz, no, i mean that screen is "too big" so you cant see yout taskbar well
<sykopomp> !ops | bruenig
<ubottu> bruenig: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
 * regeya facepalm
<sykopomp> dont listen to him ops he's only lying
<nickrud> all of you just chill out
<zoL> quickest/easiet way to format a hdd?
<sykopomp> mindrap didnt do anything bad
<zoL> i'm a retard
<dutch> would anyone be able to help me with some pulseaudio configuration?
<bernz> racle, hmm, so you mean parts of the screen (like top and bottom, or sides) and "cut off" (invisible/beyond edge of screen)
<G-Blunted> How do you find out what hotkey combinations aren't already binded...or supposed to do something?? I'm mapping new shortcuts and i don't want to overwrite one that's already there! How can i prevent this??
<racle> bernz, yeah
<Digital71> sykopomp: that guy was helping a lot of people...
<Titan8990> G-Blunted, if you are doin it in compiz it will tell you if your hotkeys conflict with another
<bernz> racle, hmm... that's tricky... your monitor is supposed to be "smart" and figure out how to contain the whole image, but... sometimes it can't. does your monitor have an "auto-detect" kind of button?
<juniecho> mindrape : ohhh yeahhh!!! finally got it, http://pastebin.com/f56c424b3
<mindrape_> hello
<Madpilot> mindrape_, are you ban dodging now?
<bernz> (maybe it can readjust itself after the new mode is set -- sometimes, that's required, even though you've seen the mode before -- at a different refresh rate, perhaps, or some other subtle difference)
<G-Blunted> Titan8990,  hmm...no compiz...just default setup...what is that? xfce4?
<mindrape_> Madpilot: que?
<Titan8990> bernz, auto-detect only works over vga, obsolete imo
<racle> benrz, yeah, but that didn't help...
<Titan8990> G-Blunted, compiz can run on any desktop
<Titan8990> G-Blunted, and I am actually running compiz in xfce4
<bernz> Titan8990, ah, wasn't aware of that... thanks for the notice
<racle> bernz, forgot to say, i got VGA switcher between pc and screen ^^'
<unique> is it possible to copy two different files from different locations to another location using 1 single command?
<G-Blunted> Titan8990,  so without Compiz tho....you're gunna overwrite some hotkeys if you try?
<Titan8990> G-Blunted, I actually think that it is enabled by default in ubuntu, just need ccsm to configure it
<Titan8990> G-Blunted, I am uncertain on that
<G-Blunted> what is ccsm?
<Titan8990> G-Blunted, compiz conifg settings manager
<nickrud> !ccsm | G-Blunted
<ubottu> G-Blunted: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Titan8990> G-Blunted, if you are not using the hotkey in the first place, I would think its safe to overwrite
<bernz> racle, okay, VGA uses analog, and timing for that is critical, so it *might* be possible that it's interfering; can you remove the switcher and try direct?
<firefly2442> besides going into "screen resolution" is there any other way to setup an external projector?
<bernz> (though if that were the cause, it should have trouble under windows as well)
<G-Blunted> Titan8990,  ya but im new to this shit...i don't wanna overwrite a hotkey that might actually be good to use :p
<racle> benrz, okay i try that
<K`zan> Anyone have an idea on this problem (that !~v1 kernel has been uninstalled and everything to do with it deleted):dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.27.10-v2_2.6.27.10-v2-10.00.Custom_i386.deb (--install):
<K`zan>  trying to overwrite `/lib/firmware/emi26/firmware.fw', which is also in package linux-image-2.6.28.4-v1
<G-Blunted> actually...maybe that can just be part of me customizing my setup! :)
<K`zan> TMIA
<juniecho> hello, can someone help me configure my tablet pc?
<K`zan> Wonder if I can do a force on it somehow...
<G-Blunted> might help if you gave more info juniecho
<racle> bernz, nope, didn't work
<bernz> racle, http://paste.ubuntu.com/116353/
<bernz> racle, take a look at that, and it will show you a way to instruct X to use your special video driver
<dixon208> i have a question...
<bernz> (you'll need to identify its name first; probably available on the homesite of the place you downloaded it from)
<Dustin> hi
<bernz> (or Websearch its name)
<G-Blunted> ohhh...im running Xubuntu....that not start with gnome-terminal by any chance?
<Titan8990> G-Blunted, no it uses xterm :)
<G-Blunted> ahh...mystery solved :)
<juniecho> G-Blunted: I want to get a .deb package for my tablet driver, i use hp tx2000 tablet pc. long time ago when i used ubuntu 8.04, i had to recompile the driver every kernel update, i really don't want to do that :( btw i saw something about wacom when i booted ubuntu, i don't know whether if the driver is installed right now, or it is inactive, maybe not installed at all :)
<nrik> goodmorning
<racle> bernz, ty
<dixon208> what is this?? -> Open Adept (Kubuntu users), or the Software Sources tool (Ubuntu users), and enable the Recommended/Unsupported Updates (backports) in the "Updates" tab;
<G-Blunted> so you wanna update your tablet driver on your tablet pc?
<nrik> can you please tell me witch privelegies had to ~/ directory?
 * nrik sorry for bad cnolage of english
<juniecho> G-Blunted: actually i don't know if the driver is installed at all :) anyway the pen is not working, maybe i don't have the right driver...
<Iamthebestuser> hello
<nickrud> nrik, 755 for ~
<Iamthebestuser> How can i install perl with all the modules ?
<Titan8990> juniecho, for my tx1000 I just had to follow this guide: http://www.cartft.com/support/drivers/TFT/Linux_HowTo
<G-Blunted> juniecho,  that thing is x64 huh?
<nrik> nickrud: thankyou
<Iamthebestuser> and i mean all the modules ..
<juniecho> G-Blunted : no i'm using x86
<Titan8990> juniecho, its not in english but the following the commands should work
<bernz> hey, those switching from/combining windows to/with ubuntu, you might want to be able to access ext2fs and ext3fs volumes from windows. check this out: http://www.fs-driver.org/ it's kick-ass
<simple|eeepc> hey
<juniecho> Titan8990: but isn't it about manually compiling the driver? can't i get a .deb package so that i can avoid re-compiling the driver every kernel update?
<Titan8990> bernz, I personally don't trust windows touching my ext drives :)
<simple|eeepc> i'm using UBR and netbook-launcher is starting too many apps per click
<Titan8990> juniecho, yes, you can
<simple|eeepc> ie. i open pidgin once, it starts 8 processes, only one is visible
<Titan8990> juniecho, anywhere they compile, just check synaptic for a relevant package
<bernz> racle, good luck, i hope you get it solved soon; screen problems are the *worst* and make everything else more difficult to fix :-D
<Titan8990> juniecho, if it doesn't exist, follow the guide
<simple|eeepc> any reason why that would happen?
<heightgao> 没有东西
<bernz> Titan8990, hah, i don't blame you
<racle> bernz, this dont seem so impossible, try install gentoo from kubuntu livecd :P
<Titan8990> racle, lol I walked somone through something similar
<kavitha> mindrape: i need source
<bernz> racle, hah, that sounds like an exercise for advanced users :-D
<Digital71> kavitha: he was banned from the channel
<bernz> Titan8990, if it was your mother (or anyone's mother), that's truly a marvellous feat
<prince_jammys> if someone here has the video card Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE, and is running ubuntu hardy, and has no graphic problems, i'd appreciate if you could paste your xorg.conf
<K`zan> disregard, got it :-)!
<dixon208> Open Adept (Kubuntu users), or the Software Sources tool (Ubuntu users), and enable the Recommended/Unsupported Updates (backports) in the "Updates" tab; <- what does that mean??
<Titan8990> bernz, lol might have been, random person on irc
<kavitha> Digital71:why?
<bazhang> !give me a test
 * Cosmo gives bazhang :bazhang!n=bazhang@unaffiliated/bazhang PRIVMSG #ubuntu :+!give me a test.
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<bernz> Titan8990, awesome :-)
<racle> bernz, i tryed that for couple days, but installed kubuntu at that point where i could log in, but eth0 desnt work or kde doestn work :P
<Digital71> kavitha: someone was verbally attacking him, and he retaliated
<nrik> i can`t login to gnome session, Err:Out of space or restricted privelegies
<bazhang> Cosmo, turn off that script please
<simple|eeepc> racle, do you have eth0?
<racle> bernz, i modifided my conf, cross your fingers :P
<simple|eeepc> ifconfig -> pastebin
<nrik> what can i do?
<racle> default cable :P
<kavitha> Digital71: ok
<racle> brb reboot
<kavitha> Digital71: can u help me with my issue?
<Digital71> kavitha: he said privately that he would return tomorrow if the ban was withdrawn - though i cannot guarantee that, since i am not affiliated with him in any way
<Digital71> kavitha: he was actually helping me as well -- but what's your problem?
<bernz> racle, i'm using kubuntu for this laptop (in linux mode, but currently i'm in xp controlling my ubuntu mediabox across the room via VNC on LAN), and i have had problems with the wireless manager (it's too smart for it's own good) and a few things, but it was the only distro i tried which could read my laptop's SATA drive early enough to boot from it
<phanleson> Noone
<racle> didn't work...
<bernz> also, i can't explain why, but i just prefer gnome slightly to k
<G-Blunted> juniecho, i can only suggest these resources, but i think they will help you:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5469447#post5469447  <---and this one ---> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=60848
<bernz> (though i haven't tried many others... ice is nice)
<nexxt> Titan is there an option to change "vinillaice" to something else?
<Titan8990> bernz, gnome > all    unless you can't handle it then xfce4 > fluxbox > JWM > everything else
<ashlessburn> i know this is not a supp ditro for ubuntu but trying to install backtrak as a dual boot having issues with boot i get the selection for ubuntu but not backtrak and there is no guided part
<Titan8990> nexxt, you can search make menu config with the / key
<kavitha> i hav to compare SDL library with other alternate for plugin browser.. . where will i get source of video player that uses SDL
<Iamthebestuser> i want to install per with all modules in ubuntu server.. whats the way?? if i do apt-get isntall perl it doesn't install all modules
<kavitha> Digital71: i hav to compare SDL library with other alternate for plugin browser.. . where will i get source of video player that uses SDL
<rubydiamond>  where can I get pidgin-musictracker deb for ubuntu gutsy
<nexxt> Titan heh k i guess next time i should do "make-kpkg clean" and it wont take so long?
<bernz> Titan8990, excellent, that'll save me endless searching for a "better" wm :-)
<G-Blunted> google it rubydiamond
<nexxt> should=shouldnt
<rubydiamond> G-Blunted, not finding
<ashlessburn> also i know 5-0 is coming out soon for debian will that have any impact on the synaptic for ubuntu servers?
<G-Blunted> have you tried?
<meshuggah> hello everyone
<rubydiamond> G-Blunted, I am unable to find it with google
<rubydiamond> G-Blunted, yes
<Titan8990> bernz, awesome
<bernz> Titan8990, have you any experience with USB problems? (in particular, host controllers being missed at normal detect time (boot, etc))
<Titan8990> ashlessburn, ubuntu is always built off of the debian release canditade and not the stable release
<Digital71> kavitha: i'm not familiar with SDL -- perhaps you can catch him here tomorrow if he gets unbanned, or alternatively find someone else here that is
<cjae> could not create directory /root/.googleearth and /root/.googleearth/Cache
<ashlessburn> so based off 5.0 will i have to make any query changes?
<Titan8990> Titan8990, no, I am using my own kernel that doesn't use initrd....
<G-Blunted> rubydiamond,  you're an idiot or a liar:  http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-musictracker/downloads/list
<Titan8990> lol....
<G-Blunted> that was the first page that came up on google
<bernz> classic!
<rubydiamond> G-Blunted, but there is no .deb version
<rubydiamond> for gutsy
<nexxt> Titan heh k i guess next time i should do "make-kpkg clean" and it wont take so long?
<Titan8990> ashlessburn, debian releases will not directly effect you using ubuntu
<Titan8990> nexxt, I am not familer with make-kpkg
<bernz> Titan8990, do you think i should be looking a udev, or lower level?
<Titan8990> nexxt, I have never even considered making a package out of my kernel
<nexxt> well how do i save time recompiling kernel
<ashlessburn> thank u any advise u can give on  boot part for backtrak,
<bernz> nexxt, distributed build system!  :-D
<Titan8990> nexxt, you can give make a -j option for multithreadding
<Titan8990> nexxt, usually -j #ofcpus+1
<kavitha> Digital71: i hav to compare SDL library with other alternate for plugin browser.. . where will i get source of video player that uses SDL
<nexxt> Titan : you said something about gcc not remaking everything
<racle> bernz, working :P
<cjae> could not create directory /root/.googleearth and /root/.googleearth/Cache why is this happening now?
<Titan8990> Titan8990, its not going to be udev, usb should be loaded well before udev starts
<racle> but screen flashes every 10 sek..
<Titan8990> ....
<bernz> racle, DUDE!  nice :-)
<nexxt> but since i did that clean command its taking the same amount of time
<ashlessburn> xandros has a posted orum of direct changes bc of debian relase" so sorry for the mulitple ques
<Titan8990> i really need to stop doing that
<racle> bernz, found working xorg.conf from google :P
<bernz> racle, excellent, so google is not completely clogged with useless fake blogs yet  ;-)
<racle> bernz, but this screen flashing is annoying :/
<prince_jammys> if someone here has the video card Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE, and is running ubuntu hardy or intrepid, and has no graphic problems, i'd appreciate if you could paste your xorg.conf
<Titan8990> ashlessburn, what do you mean by boot part? boot partion for backtrack? you can chroot into the backtrack filesystem
<Titan8990> ashlessburn, or you can just boot it from a thumb drive
<Vinceman> what would be a good program to calculate things with in ubuntu, say the windows maple equivalent?
<meshuggah> how can i boot in console in intrepid?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<bernz> racle, is it shearing/flicker from effects that are not accelerated, maybe?
<DanaG> argh!
<Titan8990> nexxt, you should put my name in your replies
<DanaG> bug 314600
<Titan8990> nexxt, so it is easier for me to see
<racle> bernz, dunno :/
 * DanaG pokes ubottu with a pointy stick
<Titan8990> nexxt, you don't have to make clean everytime, but some do
<nexxt> ok
<firefly2442> Vinceman: is Maple a math program?
<racle> bernz, its fullscreen flashing every 10 sek.
<Titan8990> nexxt, I personally I have recompiled my current kernel 10+ times w/o a make clean
<bernz> hey, good tip, DanaG, i was about to install fglrx soon
<Vinceman> firefly2442 yes, don't you know it?
<ashlessburn> i tried that i ither have a bad usb drive the iso didnt install right or im having a grub error
<DanaG> It only seems to be this specific laptop model doing it, for some reason.
<nexxt> Titan : does yours still say vinillaice?
<Titan8990> bernz, say that where?
<bernz> racle, whoah, that doesn't sound quite right
<Titan8990> nexxt, say that where?
<ashlessburn> apologize for my shand
<nexxt> Titan : kernel version
<Titan8990> nexxt, in uname -r?
<Vinceman> firefly2442 you know it right?
<nexxt> Titan : yes
<Vinceman> firefly2442 how would you call it?
<firefly2442> Vinceman: ahh yeah, never used it though, maybe this: http://openwetware.org/wiki/R_Statistics
<bernz> racle, perhaps a timing problem (screen refresh rate -- if you found an "american"-style config, it could be geared toward 60 Hz, and you probably use 50 Hz)
<rubydiamond>  where can I get pidgin-musictracker deb for ubuntu gutsy
<ashlessburn> im gonna try using a burnable for the backtrak, however if this doesnt work what are some other options for the grub boot part
<Titan8990> ashlessburn, you can also use a CD, but if you would like to learn about chroot: http://www.pixelbeat.org/docs/chroot.html
<Titan8990> nexxt, it is a make menuconfig option, let me find it
<racle> benrz, its 60
<bernz> try changing that to 50 (or do you mean you are using 60 in your household AC mains?)
<firefly2442> Vinceman: here's a better link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R_(programming_language)
<Titan8990> nexxt, general configuration -> local verions - append to kernel release
<racle> bernz, its always has been 60 ~
<ashlessburn> k i just wanted to know if there where known issues with ubuntu on this aspect for i dived to deep into this problem, cutting into my drinking time a bit lol . if there are no known issues then i should be fine. just never had issues with backtrak 2 or previous versions
<nexxt> Titan : thanks
<racle> bernz, and i dont think this screen can handdle 50 so well :)
<Titan8990> ashlessburn, are you trying to boot from the grub on your HDD instead of making the usb stick bootable?
<Titan8990> ashlessburn, also, BT4 beta will be coming out very soon
<bernz> racle, sorry, i guessed you are really from Finland, and that Finland has similar electrical as Europe  :->
<nexxt> backtrack sucks
<kavitha>  i hav to compare SDL library with other alternate for plugin browser.. . where will i get source of video player that uses SDL
<ashlessburn> yes trying to boot from usb, as a iso many issues so it semes
<Titan8990> nexxt, and what do you use for pentesting?
<ashlessburn> seems*]
<Titan8990> ashlessburn, you may want to join #remote-exploit
<ashlessburn> how long before bt4?/
<nexxt> <root@northpole:~> uname -a
<nexxt> OpenBSD northpole 4.4 GENERIC#1021 i386
<Titan8990> ashlessburn, not entirely sure, soon I know
<Guest84654> ok when  i boot from cd it gives me an error with irq 9. what is it and how can i get it to work?
<racle> bernz, i am from finland :P
<ashlessburn> is debian still sche for the 14th?
<Titan8990> nexxt, thats your kernel?:
<bernz> racle, ...but Finland has 60 Hz electrical?  :-]
<racle> yah
<nexxt> u asked what i pentest from
<Titan8990> nexxt, ah
<ari_stress> racle: i heard they still DC in the power line?
<ari_stress> racle: i heard they still use DC in the power line?
<racle> not sure :) prehaps
<Digital71> anyone here with a chat log open for 30+ mins willing to dig something up for me?
<Decepticon> yes
<jaxx2kde> Digital71: that would be me
<Decepticon> Digital71 what it is
<Titan8990> Digital71, I do, but no timestamps
<Vinceman> firefly2442 a link about the letter R?
<IdleOne> ashlessburn, #debian or they're website
<Digital71> i'll see if jaxx can grab it for me, since he called out first
<firefly2442> Vinceman: no, it's a statistical math software package (with a weird name) :)
<rubydiamond>  where can I get pidgin-musictracker deb for ubuntu gutsy
<bernz> racle, are you *sure* about the frequency? i'm not trying to be rude or call you a liar, but quite a lot of web sites are suggesting it's 50 Hz...
<jaxx2kde> sure.. what are you looking for?
<Digital71> jaxx2kde: did you get that?
<bernz> ...it might be worth a try. but beware, your monitor could be harmed (i can't be responsible ;-/)
<Digital71> jaxx2kde: send me a pm
<crog> can someone point me in the right direction? i have a HP dv5130ca laptop i'm running ubuntu on, works great, but when i boot up computer, takes anyhere from 3 to 5 minutes for anything to happen, almost looks like laptop is hung, then screen will come on and can go into bios or boot into ubuntu, and all is well.. does this everytime i boot up?
<rubydiamond>  where can I get pidgin-musictracker deb for ubuntu gutsy
<Vinceman> firefly2442
<Vinceman> can you do exactly the same as with maple with it? calculate unknown variables with sets of equations etc... ?
<meshuggah> how can i boot in console/terminal in ubuntu intrepid?
<bernz> crog, it sounds like it's trying to detect some hardware that takes a long time
<firefly2442> Vinceman: hmm, dunno sorry, I've never used either R or Maple, you'll have to look into it and see
<Vinceman> ok thx
<bernz> often, this happens when hardware is queried and a time out constitutes a "not present" reply
<G-Blunted> crog, might wanna enter your cmos and look around
<IdleOne> rubydiamond, www.getdeb.net/app/pidgin-musictracker first link in google search
<crog> yeah, but what? really weird.. and i don't get any errors displayed
<rubydiamond> IdleOne, I want it for Gutsy
<bernz> crog, you might be able to check your boot log and see about disabling some drivers that aren't functioning anyway to prevent them from trying stuff at startup that isn't going to work
<crog> this seems to take place before i can go into cmos, would a boot log still be logged?
<bernz> oh, no, that's very unusual
<crog> yeah, no kidding
<rubydiamond> IdleOne, ??
<bernz> in that case, it's the BIOS trying to do the same thing perhaps
<bernz> have you changed any hardware in the laptop?  has it always had this delay?
<crog> never changed anything in laptop, and no wasn't always this way, started about 2 months ago, driving me crazy
<IdleOne> rubydiamond, type apt-cache search music-tracker in terminal see if it comes up if so sudo apt-get install music-tracker
<bernz> G-Blunted's suggestion is good; you might be able to configure your BIOS to skip certain things
<bernz> (for instance, IDE device auto-detection used to be slow back in the day, so the solution was manually entering your disk geometry and whatnot to bypass autodetection)
<crog> i'll recheck bios.. not much available in there to shut off.. hp doesn't give you much choice.. can't reflash bios cause hp uses windows program to flash
<G-Blunted> lol
<G-Blunted> what does disk geometry look like?
<G-Blunted> and what the hell is the difference between a "DISC" and a "DISK"?? I just realized this.....
<G-Blunted> oh...DISC isnt real...
<FloodBot2> G-Blunted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<G-Blunted> Compact Disk?
 * G-Blunted is so confused
<MeVsTheVoices> crog: If you have already pulled open the case most HP machines should have a JUMPER
<rubydiamond> IdleOne, not it is not coming there
<IdleOne> rubydiamond, there does not seem to be a package for gutsy. might want to upgrade your distro and then install that package for hardy
<crog> jumper for ?
<bernz> disc is round
<MeVsTheVoices> G-Blunted: Disk geometry is simply the layout of data in a disc, on NTFS (eg Windows) its linear, lending its self little speed, on Linux however, its taken much more seriously, allowing faster data retrieval times, and less need for data defragging
<bernz> disk is thing
<G-Blunted> he's on a laptop
<MeVsTheVoices> crog: BIOS
<rubydiamond> okay
<bernz> disk was once round, but when it stopped being round, 'k' stopped being 'c'
<MeVsTheVoices> crog: Pull the Jumper BIOS, there go you jumper settings
<G-Blunted> lol
<G-Blunted> disk's actually used to be square
<crog> oh ok.. i'll have to check that out
<G-Blunted> and they are now round
<meshuggah> lol
<bernz> crog, look for a nearby geek to help you flash a BIOS; for instance, i've just ordered one a week ago, so my friends will now know someone with a hook-up for their fail-safe BIOS flashing needs
<MeVsTheVoices> G-Blunted: Where the hell you getting that from?
<bernz> (if you need to flash a BIOS)
<gimpscape_> hi. how can I disable nvidia logo which is appears every time when I start X? I have set  Option   "NoLogo" "True" in "Device" section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf file but it did not help
<crog> can't seem to be able to flash with new bios firmware, laptop is running ubuntu, and hp's firware requires windows to flash with, was going to try that
<bernz> crog, but as for any other changes... i'm not sure... it doesn't get much lower level than the BIOS
<G-Blunted> cause floppy disks are all square...the 5.25 and 3.5....and now "discs" are round and compact!
<bernz> crog, before you attempt a flash -- KNOW that it can often crap out, leaving you SOL if you have no other PC on hand
<G-Blunted> disc vs. disk
<MeVsTheVoices> G-Blunted: Open a floppy disc up and tell me what you see
<bernz> crog, and in that case, be sure to have the geek friend i mentioned above
<G-Blunted> MeVsTheVoices,  oh shit..that's a very good call
<rww> MeVsTheVoices: magic smoke!
<bernz> (to save your bacon when the crappily-written flash upgrader program craps out)
<MeVsTheVoices> rww: PANTIE RAID!
<crog> thanks alot guys, help was much appreciated, i'll see what i can do with pulling jumper for bios and clearing to factory defaults
<Flannel> !offtopic | MeVsTheVoices
<ubottu> MeVsTheVoices: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MeVsTheVoices> Flannel: NO U!
<bernz> crog, good luck
<crog> later all
<Flannel> MeVsTheVoices: No.
<meshuggah> ..
<kavitha>  i hav to compare SDL library with other alternate for plugin browser.. . where will i get source of video player that uses SDL
<Digital7> kavitha..one sec
<IdleOne> hey folks Im looking for a client for Ubuntu/gnulinux that I can use to chat with a Windows yahoo im user that supports video and voice. any ideas? this person does not want to have to install another program ( SIP client )
<Myrtti> IdleOne: you're out of luck.
<MeVsTheVoices> Giggles_: insult Flannel
<Giggles_> Flannel: Thou art but a saucy folly-fallen maggot-pie
<Flannel> IdleOne: Use Ekiga and Netmeeting
<IdleOne> Myrtti, yeah that is what I have discovered, Flannel ekiga is not an option they refuse to install anything
<Myrtti> IdleOne: you use ekiga
<Flannel> IdleOne: Netmeeting is installed by default
<Myrtti> IdleOne: they use netmeeting
<meshuggah> kavitha : ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/download.html       btw i am not sure...:)
<MeVsTheVoices> Wow... that was some weak sauce!
<IdleOne> Myrtti, Flannel any links to how I would get the connection setup so I can explain it or atleast show them?
<rww> Flannel, Myrtti: What about for Mac? I'm thinking of doing some stuff with Ekiga too.
<Flannel> rww: Ekiga + Netmeeting both speak H.323, so whatever the native OSX client for that is.
<bernz> MeVsTheVoices, oh man, i *LOVE* weak sauce!  :-D
<Myrtti> please keep the offtopic somewhere else
<Flannel> bernz: Please don't
<MeVsTheVoices> bernz: WTF is requested you part, least kick me and do it right
<rww> Flannel: thanks
<bernz> "you-should-probably-just-stay-home-and-have-leftovers!"
<rww> !ot | MeVsTheVoices, bernz
<ubottu> MeVsTheVoices, bernz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Myrtti> MeVsTheVoices: did you have ubuntu related problems or questions?
 * bernz bows in apology (got carried away)
<MeVsTheVoices> Myrtti: I come bearing answers Sensi, now lighten up
<shodan45> what's the "right" way to remove older, unused kernels?
<Myrtti> shodan45: uninstalling them with package manager
<MeVsTheVoices> shodan45: Delete them, then remove them from Grub, assuming thats what you use
<kebomix_> my bluetooth send files only ,how to make it receive files ?
<shodan45> hmm, so removing them via package manager won't remove them from grub?
<bernz> Myrtti, in fact, i do have an ubuntu-related problem: my mobo usb host controllers don't seem to get detected or initialized; i have an expansion card with more USB hosts that DO work.
<MeVsTheVoices> shodan45: Keep an extra version behind though, some things go kinky, always have a fallguy
<toxicfailtroll> whats emerald? is it like gtk or something?
<nickrud> shodan45, yes, they do
<Myrtti> kebomix_: install a software that listens to incoming bluetooth filesending
<Flannel> shodan45: It will, yes.
<olie-user> how can i check which package will get me XML-SemanticDiff ??
<Myrtti> shodan45: sure it will remove it from grum
<IdleOne> Myrtti, FYI in case you did not know there is a ekiga for windows it is beta but I will try and get them to install it.
<Myrtti> grub...
<bernz> Myrtti, so i'm trying to figure out where to stat looking at the problem (no kernel messages on plug-in)
<kebomix_> Myrtti: what is this software ?
<Flannel> IdleOne: They don't need to.  Standards are standards (thats the wonderful thing about them)
<dmphotography> Hey, what's the best way to remotely transfer files between Ubuntu and Windows, such as in a remote desktop situation?
<IdleOne> Flannel, I understand that but some people are hard headed
<MeVsTheVoices> IdleOne: Ekiga uses SIP, no reason you have to use Ekiga with windows, SIP is commonly used for VoIP, so I'm sure theres a better windows client out there
<bernz> dmphotography, you could probably set up an FTP server
<Flannel> IdleOne: Hard headed... so they won't run netmeeting, but instead will install Ekiga?  What?
<Myrtti> kebomix_: install gnome-bluetooth package.
<skringla> dmphotography: samba and a windows share folder
<MeVsTheVoices> IdleOne: All these will work, no need for klunky Ekiga http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_SIP_software
<IdleOne> MeVsTheVoices, the issue is not the client it is the lack of willingness to install anything but yahoo. yahoo is what they know and dont want to change
<jadew> hi guys, any idea how to set up the main monitor in a dual monitor setup running on an nvidia card on ubuntu 8.10?
<dmphotography> bernz: What about securing the FTP server?
<Myrtti> IdleOne: but Windows comes with Netmeeting *PREINSTALLED*
<skringla> dmphotography: I have used ftp too, gftp is easy to configure
<kebomix_> Myrtti: thanks :D
<bernz> dmphotography, well it depends on how you plan to use it -- one-time bulk transfer of stuff, or regular use
<MeVsTheVoices> IdleOne: Then don't use Ekiga, unless it has something others don't
<IdleOne> Myrtti, they know yahoo. Im dealing with a windows user here who is unflexible
<bernz> for regular use, just read a bit about the risks and how to mitigate them, and you'll be fine with most servers... except stay far away from wu-ftpd  :-D
<IdleOne> I'd probably be better off driving 500miles and installing it for them
<dmphotography> Well, one instance is right now I'm using Hamachi to create a VPN, then I set my FTP to only listen to the VPN IP, but that's on windows pcs and I don't know much about Linux and VPN setups.
<kebomix_> is there is any note taking program other than basket , with MS Onenote Feautures ?
<Flannel> dmphotography: Use sftp instead (openssh-server will get you a sftp server)
<MeVsTheVoices> IdleOne: Yahoo w/ voice seems to work on Ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81895
<GaryDarko> Hey does anyone know of a good working program to use my desktop as a cam ? like i want to stream a cam but show my desktop. and i cant seem to find anything yet ^^
<bernz> IdleOne, maybe you can convince them that system restore could "undo" any "bad things" they think might happen, and then they'd let you install (though, as already countlessly mentioned, you already have everything you need installed)
<MeVsTheVoices> IdleOne: Its crappy, but it works
<bernz> dmphotography, with Hamachi, you're pretty safe, as they encrypt all traffic with AES-256 (or so they claim)
<shay26m> Hello , i would like to use Ubuntu 8.10 to play American Army (game) , my laptop hardware is : 4 GB RAM , nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M GS, 10 GB SWAP , but when i load the game its working fine for 10-15 min and than the computer crash (like shutdown) any idea what can be the problem ? (also when i load the game from the terminal i can see some error msg : WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-N
<shay26m> ONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0"." maybe this the problem ?
<IdleOne> Myrtti, Flannel MeVsTheVoices bernz thanks for the advice folks
<dmphotography> Yeah, the biggest thing was leaving port 21 open to my public IP.
<bernz> dmphotography, in other words, everything going via them should be encrypted end-to-end
<dmphotography> But Hamachi is only for windows.
<MeVsTheVoices> shay26m: This is winidows game?
<bernz> dmphotography, there's a Linux client available
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: No its not!
<dmphotography> Really?
<bernz> dmphotography, and it's not too tricky to set up
<bernz> and it's free :-)
<dmphotography> Well crap, theres my answer.
<bernz> well, free-as-in-beer
<dmphotography> LOL.
<DeadDrive> Well, got the HDD changed out and Kubuntu installed. Was thinking about sticking with Kubuntu until I went to burn ubuntu iso and had to enter a password to mount my other hdd.
<dmphotography> Geez, I feel dumb.
<bernz> nah
<dmphotography> For some reason I assumed it was only Windows.
<DeadDrive> I keep all my media on the second HDD and don't want to give my wife admin access to get to our movies/musicc.
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: And don't leave port 21 open, stupid ida
<GaryDarko> Hey does anyone know of a good working program to use my desktop as a cam ? like i want to stream a cam but show my desktop. and i cant seem to find anything yet ^^
<shay26m> MeVsTheVoices: its linux version from this link : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AmericasArmy
<bernz> dmphotography, about FTP -- you could always pick a non-standard port
<bernz> dmphotography, that's a "weak" approach, but it's a LOT better than nothing
<MeVsTheVoices> shay26m: Ohh okie doke
<Flannel> dmphotography: Use sftp instead (which uses ssh) and there are lots of off the shelf ways to secure ssh against bruteforce (such as DenyHosts)
<dmphotography> Yeah, I know some hackers and a port scanner will pick it up if it's open.
<bernz> dmphotography, by "weak", i mean it only adds a very minor level of security; determined intruders will be completely unphased, but it's enough to stop "dumb" bots and the like
<MeVsTheVoices> shay26m: K, first, open the game in a terminal, see what it spits out at you when it crashes
<bastid_raZor> deadbattery; you need read execute for everyone on that drive.. she'll be able to look at the stuff but not change anything. if she is another user or even your user.. r-x for directories and r-- for files
<bastid_raZor> DeadDrive; ^^
<DeadDrive> Ya, didn't think about messing with the permissions
<dmphotography> If I can get Hamachi to work, then I'll just use it because it's by far the easiest.
<Myrtti> kebomix_: the app you're looking for in particular is gnome-obex-server, but you should be able to launch it from the applications menu as well.
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: 21 is the default to be bruteforced, port scanning takes time, and theres alot of computers, so why bother
<bernz> dmphotography, yeah, it's surprisingly good quality software :-)
<DeadDrive> burning speed seems a lot better with kde
<dmphotography> Yeah, I'm currently using it and I'm strongly considering converting my server from XP to Ubuntu.
<MeVsTheVoices> DeadDrive: Its all in your head, both frontends use the same backend!
<dmphotography> I'm just covering the bases right now.
<bastid_raZor> DeadDrive; i use gnome and k3b for burning things.. you can use kde apps in gnome just fine
<MeVsTheVoices> DeadDrive: Kinky huh!
<dmphotography> I got the remote desktop figured out.
<DeadDrive> ya :) Mev, I'm also burning a cd iso and not dvd :)
<bernz> dmphotography, i'll be doing that shortly, once i finish setting up my desktop (and learning all the quirks)
<MeVsTheVoices> DeadDrive: And... its still the same backend!
<shay26m> MeVsTheVoices: not just the game crash , its the all computer , its like i made shutdown
<bastid_raZor> DeadDrive; tab completion is your friend.
<dmphotography> Yeah, Apache is definitely far more Linux friendly than Windows.
<MeVsTheVoices> shay26m: Whoa.
<bernz> dmphotography, it's like the good old days of reading manuals and actually learning (my brain is rusty after several years of mostly-windows, due to work)
<DeadDrive> I know, the burning is faster because it is a cd and not dvd
<dmphotography> It's amazing how much easier it is to configure linux once you get the hang of Linux.
<dmphotography> Reading manuals?  Haha.
<dmphotography> What's that?
<DeadDrive> Ya, the only thing I miss about windows is Zmud running better :)
<MeVsTheVoices> shay26m: I dunno then, your computer got good kewling?
<DeadDrive> Haven't found a linux native client that compares
<dmphotography> As far as resource monitors to see the performance and demand things like in Windows, how do you do that in Linux?
<shay26m> MeVsTheVoices: how can i check ? (i am new 2 ubuntu)
<bastid_raZor> DeadDrive; tinyfuge
<MeVsTheVoices> DeadDrive: I miss tversity, mediatomb is too pissy with me
<bernz> (most modern video cards (and probably much other hardware) have internal temp watchdogs that can cause an instant power-down if necessary to avoid a fire)
<DeadDrive> a faster computer would help my burning speeds too
<bernz> dmphotography, try a command-line app called 'top'
<bernz> open a command window
<DeadDrive> <---p3 running at 448mhz with 640 megs of ram
<dmphotography> Alright.
<bernz> and just type 'top' and you're off to the races
<MeVsTheVoices> shay26m: Thats a good question, before, when you played games in windows and such, any such problems alike?
<bernz> there's probably a much-prettier GUI equivalent, but i can't say off-hand
<shay26m> no
<shay26m> MeVsTheVoices: no
<dmphotography> Oh crap. . .  lol, yeah no GUI.
<dmphotography> This is painful.
<Titan8990> dmphotography, CLI is for real men
<Shakedown> So I'm trying to remove my current ATI driver before I install the new one, and I'm trying to do this through Synaptic.  How do I know I'm deleting the correct thing? I think it's "xorg-driver-fglrx : Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators." Is this the right one?
<bernz> heh, it's not long before people forced to use a command line become 10 times as efficient as their GUI counterparts
<bernz> ...and then they discover IRC
<MeVsTheVoices> shay26m: Then no, prolly not that. Does you commputer die, or do you get a logo ect.. when it kerflunks?
<DeadDrive> That's not true Titan, there are things where GUI is better.
<bernz> ...and they become 50% as productive as originally
<dmphotography> CLI?
<Titan8990> bernz, lol
<DeadDrive> dmphot, command line interface
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: Command line Interface
<Titan8990> DeadDrive, agreed, I would be lost without phpmyadmin for mysql
<bernz> Titan8990, it's funny because it's true :-]
<dmphotography> Well there's a reason no one uses MS-DOS anymore . . .
<Titan8990> DeadDrive, but for the most part, it is true
<shay26m> MeVsTheVoices: its die, i have to press the poweron button
<dmphotography> GUI's make things much easier.
<DeadDrive> because DOS sucked compared to linux :)
<dmphotography> Like DNS servers do.
<Titan8990> dmphotography, that is an opinion
<dmphotography> It's kind of the same concept of domain names verses IPs.
<Titan8990> dmphotography, no its not....
<dmphotography> Haha.
<Titan8990> dmphotography, ip address don't tab complete.....
<DeadDrive> I think the internet would be a much better place if DNS servers didn't make using it so much easier
<MeVsTheVoices> shay26m: Then I'ma guess hardware, signup to Ubuntu.com and paste this, hope someone has the same
<dmphotography> Well, true (I just learned that trick this morning.)
<bernz> 90% of DNS server bandwidth is used on spam/scam-related traffic anyway, no?  :-)
<DeadDrive> Kind of like Winnuke took all the fun out of IRC
<bernz> it might just be better to advertise your static IP  :-)
<MeVsTheVoices> shay26m: A strait up deading is a hard thing to figure coming with an OS change
<MeVsTheVoices> shay26m: Sorry :-(
<dmphotography> Well with so many dynamic IPs, Domain names simplify that feat.
<DeadDrive> There's no place like 127.0.0.1
<dmphotography> I have a dynamic IP and that would be a pain to have to inform my visitors of the new IP every time it changes.
<bernz> shay26m, recently, the fan on my video card got "stuck" and wouldn't turn any more; shortly thereafter, the PC suddenly shut down, and i discovered the dead fan
<Titan8990> dmphotography, but I don't aggree that GUIs simplify
<DeadDrive> For some things GUI is a pain in the rear
<bernz> shay26m, just after your PC shuts itself off suddenly, feel the video card (careful!)
<shay26m> bernz: its laptop
<DeadDrive> like diging through synaptic is so much harder than typing sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install blah
<MeVsTheVoices> bernz: I used to have an old emachine that died 32 minutes in, come hell or high water, was fun trying to get a full phase of Diablo 2 in that time
<Shakedown> Is "ATI binary X.org driver" the proprietary ATI driver? I'm looking in Add/Remove Applications
<dmphotography> Yeah, things like a resource monitor displaying RAM in bytes is a pain to translate in your head unless you just love numbers.
<bernz> shay26m, oh, those are quite likely to have heat problems -- try placing your laptop on a towel, then towel on an icepack (like the kind for picnic coolers)
<shay26m> bernz: does Ubuntu have some monitor software so its can write core heat logs etc .. ?
<Titan8990> DeadDrive, also you can usually do apt-cache search faster than you can even open synaptic :)
 * DeadDrive agrees with Titan
<MeVsTheVoices> shay26m: Or if your poor like me, get a couple pieces of plyboard and use a bathroom fan
<shay26m> MeVsTheVoices: :)
<bernz> shay26m, gnu linux in general has access to the most intricate details, but i don't know offhand the name of an app/package for you
<Titan8990> shay26m, lm-sensors, doesn't support all hardware
<dmphotography> Is there some quick way to address someone in IRC, such as the dmphotography: thing?
<dmphotography> I'm new to IRC too.
<Titan8990> !lm-sensors | shay26m
<ubottu> shay26m: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<MeVsTheVoices> bernz: Ohh hang on I know it, 2 mins
<DeadDrive> Strange, when I had gnome version installed k3b would auto-eject the disc and make an annoying sound. It finished and didn't eject the tray.
<Titan8990> dmphotography, you can tab complete names just like commands in the terminal
<G-Blunted> anyone know how to change temperature shutoff limits on laptops??
<dmphotography> So then you all do actually type the names and add the ":" to it?
<MeVsTheVoices> G-Blunted: Don't
 * DeadDrive prepares himself for the ugliness that is out of the box ubuntu. 
<shay26m> bernz: when i load the game from the terminal i can see some error msg : WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0"." maybe this the problem ?
<bernz> dmphotography, in some IRC clients, the 'tab' key is used for auto-completion; a partial (ambiguous) completion usually lists the partial matches
<bernz> (then you provide more characters, and try again with 'tab')
<MeVsTheVoices> G-Blunted: If its shutting off, theres a reason
<bastid_raZor> DeadDrive; those are options under preferences. you can change them
<skringla> dmphotography: I use pidgeon and if you click on the name it is highlighted and if you midle click in the text box it pastes the name
<dmphotography> Gotcha.
<dmphotography> Very nice.
<bernz> dmphotography, the client i'm using right now (pidgin -- stop barfing, people, it came pre-installed, and i don't look a gift horse in the mouth) adds the colon automagically
<dmphotography> I'm currently in Windows using mIRC, but I use pidgeon on my laptop.
<Shakedown> So what's going to happen when I uninstall my ATI driver (before I install the new one)?
<MeVsTheVoices> shay26m: try `sudo apt-get install lm-sensors; sensors` <65c is healthy for most
<kirt> xchat is just an apt-get away. :-)
<bastid_raZor> Shakedown; nothing will happen till you restart X
<MeVsTheVoices> Shakedown: Cntrl+Alt+backspace
<Shakedown> bastid_raZor: So I shouldn't restart X until I install the new driver, right?
<DeadDrive> Ok, time to format and install Ubuntu 8.10
 * DeadDrive waves
<G-Blunted> MeVsTheVoices, you know how don't you....
<Titan8990> dmphotography, use xchat on all platforms
<Titan8990> dmphotography, there is nothing better
<kirt> Titan8990: Agreed. And tab completion works!
<bastid_raZor> Shakedown; either way.. it will be easier on you if you do but doesn't really matter.
<dmphotography> Titan8990: Alright.
<skringla> Shakedown: not much in my experience as long except the graphics will not be avalible
<bernz> it's useful to remember that X is just another application running on a mostly invisible/text-based OS; that's why you restart X after config changes
<G-Blunted> Titan8990, mIRC might be better
<DeadDrive> mIRC's good for picking up bugs.
<bernz> Titan8990, i shall now install xchat... :-)
<dmphotography> Yeah, mIRC isn't bad.
<DeadDrive> I can't really talk, haven't used it for years.
<G-Blunted> no that's windows
<Shakedown> So you guys are saying that everything will be okay - just uninstall my current driver and install the new one, then restart X?
<DeadDrive> I just remember the /ctcp blah do :)
<DanaG> Should I mark this bug confirmed?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<dmphotography> The tab complete works too now that I know about it in here.
<MeVsTheVoices> G-Blunted: Yes, if theres a problem that wasn't there before, check if your sensor got buggled around, the most common cause of random shutdown is CPU overheat because of the sensor being too close
<DanaG> watch out: ctcp in this channel earns an auto-ban.
<DanaG> !ctcp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ctcp
<DanaG> you'd think they'd have a factoid about that.
<G-Blunted> MeVsTheVoices,  that makes sense
<skringla> Shakedown: did you try just reinstalling the old driver?  I always have to do that a couple of times to get it to work
 * bernz loves installing apps via remote desktop :-)
<MeVsTheVoices> G-Blunted: You can change the shutdown temp on most, thats secret do'
<G-Blunted> MeVsTheVoices, that's secret what?
 * MeVsTheVoices loves ssh in general
<MeVsTheVoices> G-Blunted: Though
<Shakedown> skringla: I'm not having problems, I haven't done anything yet. I just wanted to know what to expect before I tried something.
<DanaG> Should I mark that bug as confirmed?  Seems confirmed enough to me!
<bernz> Shakedown, always, i mean ALWAYS save a copy of your previously-working config file (xorg.conf usually) first  ;-)
<kirt> Do you guys use envyng for ATI drivers stuff? It works great for Nvidia drivers...
<G-Blunted> aw man
<dmphotography> Wow, so Ubuntu uses VERY little system resources compared to a striped down Windows huh?
<MeVsTheVoices> Shakedown: bernz has good advice
<bernz> (so you can restore from a text-mode terminal, and get it back)
<DeadDrive> I thought all Windows did was use resources.
<dmphotography> I have XP Performance Edition on my server.
<G-Blunted> MeVsTheVoices, i looked in cmos and it wasn't there...you think i need a special app that taps in to the hardware more or something? can you give me a hint? :)
<DanaG> XP Performance Edition?  wtu?
<kirt> dmphotography: Naw. About the same or a little more than a lean XP.
<skringla> kirt: I have an ATI radeon express 1250, no problems
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: A truely gutted windows doesn't sue too much more
<dmphotography> DeadDrive:  LOL.
<Shakedown> bernz: Will isntalling the new ATI driver invalidate my xorg.conf file?
<shay26m> bernz: when i load the game from the terminal i can see some error msg : WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0"." maybe this the problem ?
<DanaG> argh.
<Titan8990> Shakedown, it should only change the driver section
<Titan8990> Shakedown, you can make a backup first
<comicsans> # Appears as ANNA
<dmphotography> DanaG: It's a modified version of XP that someone strips all the bells and whistles out of it.
<dmphotography> You can find them on torrent sites.
<MeVsTheVoices> OO I wanna watch Blade now!
<Shakedown> Titan8990: Yeah I can back-up xorg.conf.  What if I install the new driver and I decide I want to return to my current driver? How can I do that?
<skringla> DanaG: TinyXP is nice too
<MeVsTheVoices> Shakedown: cp oldie_xorg new_xorg
<dmphotography> DeadDrive: Yeah, Vista's primary purpose is to use resources.
<dmphotography> It automatically consumes 1GB just running idle.
<bernz> Shakedown, no, think about it like this: you can have a ton of different video cards and drivers on your system all at the same time; the xorg.conf tells X about the ones you want it to care about, and you also tell it which one of those to use by default... so, if you first copy 'xorg.conf' to 'xorg.conf.old', then you can edit your xorg.conf to tell X to use different drivers when it next starts; then restart it, and it reads the newly-edited xorg.conf and 
<DanaG> The only major thing I don't like about Vista: it can't ever keep its grubby little paws off the hard drive.
<Shakedown> bernz: So I don't actually need to delete my current driver? The ATI driver installation notes suggest I do.
<DanaG> it reads or writes... something... every 1 second.  Even when on battery.
<bernz> if your changes cause problems, you copy your 'xorg.conf.old' over top of 'xorg.conf', and you're "safe" again
<hateball> !windows | DanaG
<ubottu> DanaG: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Titan8990> Shakedown, you restore your old xorg.conf
<DanaG> Anyway, anyone answer my question:
<bernz> Shakedown, in general, leaving unused drivers on a system is harmless, except for the disk space they take up (which is usually small)
<dmphotography> DanaG: Yeah, I've noticed that.  That's why they're developing a replacement, aka Windows 7.
<DanaG> Is one confirmation enough for me to mark a bug confirmed?
<Titan8990> Shakedown, xorg.conf tells xserver which driver to load
<bastid_raZor> DanaG; that is its attempt to be like ext3 and not need defrag'ing once a week.
<jla> I'm trying Ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell Inspiion 1200 (1.2Ghz 256MiB). I know it's not the recommended spec, but it's far from the low end. Everything is really slow. Accessing menus. programs starting (like yelp), synaptic searches. it all crawls. Where should I look to speed things up?
<cjae> I know please help is bad here but I have been trying for hours, and have quite a bit of effort trying to figured out on own http://pastebin.ca/1332550
<bernz> DanaG, 3 is a magic number
<dmphotography> Instead of fixing Vista, they've decided to just scrap it and start over.
<Shakedown> Hm...so it's safe to not remove my current driver? Sounds good to me!
<dmphotography> If it wasn't for Photoshop and Lightroom, I'd convert my primary computer to Linux.
<bernz> bernz, one can always be a fluke or mistake in life; i usually say "try it twice" with notable exceptions like murder, etc
<MeVsTheVoices> jla: To a different disto of linux, Ubuntu is not made for low system requirement, atleast use LXDE or Xubuntu
<skringla> any one find a way to fix blue tooth obex in 8.10?
<bernz> hahah
<dmphotography> But there's just some thigns Windows still does better.
<SPF> jla: installing the videocard drivers
<skringla> The dbus problem
<Titan8990> jla, I would recommend fluxbox
<bastid_raZor> dmphotography; gimp is a good replacement for photoshop
<bernz> now i'm addressing myself too... time for sleep... that last comment was directed to DanaG
<Titan8990> jla, i use every bit of my 512mb in xfce
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: GIMP beats the shit out'a Photoshop, well, not really, mroe skillful, but is easily as good, just longer learning curve
<Titan8990> jla, couldn't imagine gnome
<Flannel> MeVsTheVoices: Please watch your language.
<dmphotography> Yeah, but I use Lightroom a WHOLE lot, so that's my drawback.
<jla> MeVsTheVoices: I'm missing the recommended spec by 128 MiB ram. Is that really what is making things go so slow?
<dmphotography> I was looking at GIMP earlier and it looked nice.
<co_sweet-kesepia> hMMM,,,,,,,,,,
<kirt> jla: Try xubuntu until you get another stick of RAM. 384 MB is a practical MINIMUM for ubuntu.
<bernz> dmphotography, as for photoshop, you'll find the gimp to probably be a more-than-adequate substitute, unless you are a super hardcore-user
<MeVsTheVoices> Flannel: Do you really have nothing better to do than whine at my cusslings?
<red-rum> is there a way to *easily* migrate from an 80 gb IDE drive to a 500 gb SATA?
<dmphotography> I do a lot of working with Layers and photo retouching.
<kirt> dmphotography: I know Photoshop runs just find in crossover. Some of the graphics pros at work use it that way for a living.
<bernz> red-rum, i would be one of those excellent SATA/IDE/mini-IDE to USB 2.0 adapter dealies
<bastid_raZor> red-rum; keep both?
<bernz> (about $25)
<Flannel> MeVsTheVoices: If you just follow the rules in the first place, I won't have to meddle.
<skringla> red-rum: use a ide to usb
<jla> SPF: I keep trying to access System > Administration > Hardware Drivers. After a while of it scanning it disappears
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: It does the same, plus you get the satisfaction of not stealing software
<dmphotography> Well I can't figure out how to install it in Linux.
<bernz> and then just mount the 80 GB on your system and copy away
<bastid_raZor> red-rum; i have a 320GB IDE and a 1.5TB SATA both working fine
<dmphotography> I was going to test it earlier and I can't launch the installer with WINE.
<MeVsTheVoices> Flannel: What says you have to meddle?
<Titan8990> !gimp | dmphotography
<ubottu> dmphotography: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Titan8990> dmphotography, sudo apt-get install gimp
<red-rum> well, it isn't an issue of copying.... I'd like to maintain the ubuntu system I've built
<dmphotography> I know, I know.  Adobe Lightroom though. . . .
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: CS1 is the only platinum ranked version of Photoshop WINE
<Titan8990> dmphotography, ah...
<red-rum> ie, configuration, programs etc.
<bernz> dmphotography, i'm unfamiliar with lightroom (not a photographer myself)
<dmphotography> GIMP nor Photoshop can do the workflow lightroom does.
<E3b> hello all
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: What Lightroom?
<MeVsTheVoices> E3b: SUP!
<bernz> dmphotography, however, you can run windows inside a window in linux
<SPF> jla: sometimes the drivers aren't available. For example Nvidia drivers can be downloaded from their website. But I think in this case your RAM might be the problem
<bernz> and you can run lightroom in that
<skringla> red-rum: use a live cd and reinstall grub after the copy, have you thought of how you are setting up the partions?
<dmphotography> It's basically Adobe Bridge and Adobe Camera RAW combined.
<bernz> (if it's not high-speed-graphics-intensive, it might be workable)
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: Ohh we gots that!
<bernz> MeVsTheVoices, hahahahah "Ooh we gots that!"
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: Its called `mount;mkdir;cp`
<dmphotography> bernz: I tried earlier, but I don't know how to install them in Linux.
<red-rum> reinstall grub? as in replace the new with the old?
<E3b> I configure alsa to work on 5.1 sound channel, I edit '/etc/asound.conf' but now I dont have sound on flash in firefox (sites like YouTube), if I remove the file '/etc/asound.conf' it's working but then I dont have 5.1 channel, any idea please?
<bernz> dmphotography, Titan8990 suggested a nice command-line way that should work (sudo apt-get install gimp)
<MeVsTheVoices> !5.1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 5.1
<jla> So, the standard desktop doesn't work without 384 and if I want to run a program or two beyond that the Ubuntu minimum is really 512?
<bernz> dmphotography, you might need to do a 'sudo apt-get update' first
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: Ohh you also want the plugins and some extra brushes, you'll be missing if you were a photoshopper
<bernz> to freshen up the list
<dmphotography> Gimp is already installed.  I'm talking about running Lightroom in Ubuntu.
<bernz> ahhhhhhh
<dmphotography> Such as using WINE.
<ari_stress> hello, can we tell trackerd to only run on say.. 4am in the morning?!
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: Mount the drive, copy the files, put them in some folders?
<E3b> how can I force firefox to work with 'aoss'
<E3b> ?
<skringla> red-rum: if you are not going to use the old hard drive, I think that grub will have to be redone but that is a guess, I kind of agree with the other that if posible you should keep the old hard drive but if you are not going to, the booting from a live cd and just reinstalling will be easier
<bernz> if wine isn't doing it, you might be able to run a virtual machine, in which you "install" windows, and your required apps, and then you just put the virtual machine to sleep (hibernation of sorts) between uses
<skringla> red-rum:
<bastid_raZor> jla; you can run as much as you want.. it'll just respond slower and slower. RAM is so cheap now days it is hard to not purchase more RAM
<edvard1> jla: is your swap partition mounted?
<dmphotography> MeVsTheVoices: Do you have to install the app on Linux or do you copy a pre-installed version?
<kavitha>  i hav to compare SDL library with other alternate for plugin browser.. . where will i get source of video player that uses SDL
<cjae> did anyone get a chance to read that?
<jla> bastid_raZor: except for slot-limited laptops :)
<lorenzosu> On an HP Compaq desktop something wired happens: if I plug my headphones in the front plug the audio from the speaker is still audible. Hoc can I have the PC speaker excluded when I plug the headphones in?
<lucifero> hello everyone. im using ubuntu on Sony VAIO vgn-z520n
<lucifero> but..
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: What does lightbox do but mount your camera, copy the files, and store them somewhere?
<lucifero> after updating the nvidia driver, it crashes
<bastid_raZor> jla; replace the RAM entirely.. even laptop RAM is cheap.
<dmphotography> It doesn't do that at all.
<dmphotography> Or at least that's not how I use it.
<bernz> lorenzosu, usually those "weird" behaviors are "features" from the manufacturer; check HP mainsite support area for special utility programs for this purpose (changing the behavior)
<skringla> red-rum: sorry, if you copy your home folder over to the new install all of your old settings are kept, and there are easy ways to automaticly install all of the software you had on the old install that came from the repositories (apt-get)
<akorpija> Anybody know how i can add screen resolutions? I've tried editing Xorg but in the xorg file there is no Modes with "1920 x 1080" for example so where would i do this?
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: Ohh, sorry then, I must have tuned, I'll got look at lightbox, see if I can find any linux alternatives
<Titan8990> akorpija, you make your own mode with that resolution
<lucifero> akorpija: under X or CLI ?
<Titan8990> akorpija, or replace an existing resolution with that value
<bastid_raZor> !clone > red-rum :: to copy all your previously installed packages.. follow this
<ubottu> red-rum, please see my private message
<dmphotography> If you have ever edited photos in Adobe camera RAW, it doesn't phyically change the photo, instead it applies the changes in a sidecart file, XML file.
<kirt> red-rum: It is very doable. A bit of googleing would probably help you find a method of doing it while saving everything. sfdisk, mkfs, afio, grub are the main commands that you need.
<akorpija> Titan8990: the thing is that there ARE no existing resoltuions in my xorg file
<dmphotography> Basically Lightroom does the same thing.
<dmphotography> But is very efficient at editing bulk photos, such as a whole wedding, etc.
<kirt> red-rum: Make SURE you have a backup OFFLINE of your data first. :-)
<lorenzosu> bernz: lol.. you think it might be fixable from the BIOS (OS independednt)?
<bernz> dmphotography, ah, that sounds like a useful tool, for sure (i'm a quality nut)
<jla> edvard1: yes, it is. it's almost 4x ram in size
<skringla> red-rum: also bios settings are important any time you change hard drives
<edvard1> k
<edvard1> thought i'd ask, that's one of the symptoms of swap not mounted
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: GIMP can has too, have to learn how to code for gimp plugins though.... maybe you should try it in wine, I cannot find a page for it, but trying it cant hurt... most of the time
<Titan8990> akorpija, http://pastebin.com/d78d87308
<bernz> lorenzosu, yes, it's possible there's an option for that... the other thing to check is the mixer
<dmphotography> Yeah, I'm a wedding photographer and editing each photo individually using something like GIMP or Photoshop is too time consuming.
<Titan8990> akorpija, that is a xorg.conf.example from another distro
<Titan8990> akorpija, explains all the syntaxs for xorg
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: I see what you mean
<bernz> lorenzosu, in the GUI (X desktop), you should be able to show audio properties, including the mixer, and there might be a slider you can use to turn the speakers off/down while leaving phones on
<kavitha>  i hav to compare SDL library with other alternate for plugin browser.. . where will i get source of video player that uses SDL
<dmphotography> MeVsTheVoices: Like I stated earlier, I don't know how to install apps in WINE.
<Titan8990> dmphotography, wine /path/to/installer
<Titan8990> dmphotography, from terminal
<Titan8990> !appdb | dmphotography
<ubottu> dmphotography: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jla> are there any visual effects to turn on/off? I thought the install screen mentioned something like that but I'm not finding it now
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: `sudo apt-get install wine` to start off, then just double click the installer, generally install.exe, or an .exe at any rate, wine will then just go about the install process
<Titan8990> dmphotography, check for compatibility there
<kirt> There are 787,000 thousand hits for "lightwave on linux"!
<Titan8990> !ccsm | jla
<ubottu> jla: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<lorenzosu> bernz: I tried that: I have a "headphone" switch but doesn't seem to work. Problem is that the machine has also a rear headphone plug
<jla> the video card in my laptop isn't the best in the world, but it's better than my other desktop
<dmphotography> Yeah, the installers won't launch for some reason.
<jla> Titan8990: ty
<Aperture_Science> Scunizi, you around? I want to properly thank you!
<dmphotography> I used the Synaptic Package Manager to install wine.
<MeVsTheVoices> jla: System-> Preferences-> Appearance, make sure thats set to none
<Titan8990> jla, np
<dmphotography> But the installers won't launch.
<akorpija> Titan8990: thanks, but i still dont see it being as simple as it was when i did this once...im wondering why my Xorg doesnt even have any resoltuions listed? even tho i can select from a LOT of different ones
<bernz> lorenzosu, it could be that that rear jack has the switch that detects plug-in, but not the front... sorry, i can't go beyond that level of detail
<jla> yelp was a pig. closed it and it's helped a ton
<Titan8990> dmphotography, if it is a msi:  msiexec /path/to/installer
<dmphotography> EXE.
<edvard1> akorpija: thats a new feature of X: automagic
<lorenzosu> bernz: Got it!
<bernz> lorenzosu, but it's worth messing around with the mixer a lot until you have tried most stuff; sometimes the solution isn't intuitive
<akorpija> dmphotography: is lightbox the linux equiv of lightroom?
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: in a term type `wine -v installer.exe` if it looks serious and stuff, then most likey it wont work in WINE, and you gotta try a VM
<bernz> lorenzosu, awesome, good work :-)
<bernz> okay, i need sleep
<bernz> g'night all
<lorenzosu> Apparently the PC speaker iscalled "mono" and has its own fader... I hadn't enabled all the mixer views.
<akorpija> edvard1: haha yaaa but i want to add one resolution since i think counterstrike will then let me set it to that too :P
<Titan8990> when will the world realize that things that automagically work are more likely to automagically fail.....
<DanaG> lorenzosu: is it one of the business workstations?
<dmphotography> akorpija: Lemme look and see what lightbox is, but I doubt it.
<DanaG> I seem to remember those having the Mono slider control internal speaker.
<MeVsTheVoices> Titan8990: But then I'd be out'a job!
<jla> MeVsTheVoices: it was on normal. I'll see how none goes. ty
<lorenzosu> DanaG: Yes. After months I managed to convince my boss to install ubuntu on one of these machines.
<DanaG> go to gnome-terminal and do alsamixer -c0
<MeVsTheVoices> jla: Np
<Titan8990> MeVsTheVoices, hhe
<DanaG> 0 as in zero.
<jla> menu access is even better
<edvard1> titan8990: fully agree
<akorpija> dmphotography: oh nvm thought yu knew what it was im gonna try finding an equivalent for lightroom
<lorenzosu> DanaG: I solved it! :) The inbuilt PC speaker has its own fader in the mixer: it calls it "Mono"
<Milkeh> why does my music not want to play
<Titan8990> !codecs | milkeh
<DanaG> the Cal Poly lab has some of those workstations, but with Fedora.
<ubottu> milkeh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MeVsTheVoices> Milkeh: It has feelings?
<edvard1> how do i get a log for a failed boot?
<Milkeh> MeVsTheVoices, I think mine does, it doesn't like me
<kebomix> i need help with installing Pidgin Master Password Patch !?
<shauno> dmphotography: it's not free, but http://www.lightcrafts.com/linux/ looks like the only real workflow tool native to linux (not free, however).  interesting discussion at http://www.flickr.com/groups/strobist/discuss/72157600882758490/
<Titan8990> edvard1, /var/log/messages   and   dmesg
<edvard1> a successful boot wipes out the preveious one
<kebomix> http://rahul.amaram.name/blog/2008/02/23/pidgin-master-password-patch
<lorenzosu> DnaG: Cal Poly?
<dmphotography> What's so special about Debian?
<MeVsTheVoices> Milkeh: Then get serious, show it who's boss, kill a couple children ect..
<Milkeh> Titan8990, I installed the codecs, it just doesn't want to play when I open it
<MeVsTheVoices> dmphotography: Its sexy!
<Titan8990> edvard1, if that is the case then you have a problem with logrotate
<edvard1> :
<edvard1> ?
<Titan8990> Milkeh, check the comprehensive multimedia tutorial on the ubuntu forums
<Milkeh> MeVsTheVoices, I don't think that will work, it's very ignorant.
<Titan8990> Milkeh, I highly recommend vlc or mplayer
<edvard1> here's my problem: the default installation got borked somehow when i was testing 9.04 daily build
<DanaG> California Polytechnic State University.
<DanaG> That's my college.
<Titan8990> dmphotography, debian package management is what makes debian special
<Milkeh> Titan8990, It's not the player itself, I've tried like 5 different players, including mplayer
<MeVsTheVoices> Milkeh: Ahh I see, well then, you might wanna check you have your sound turned on in that case
<rww> edvard1: Jaunty installs are not supported here. Try the #ubuntu+1 channel.
<Titan8990> Milkeh, what error are you getting?
<dmphotography> Yeah, LightZone is the Lightroom equivalent.
<Milkeh> MeVsTheVoices, Yes it's turned on, the song just sits on 0:00
<kebomix> Anybody plz help installing Pidgin Master Password Patch : http://rahul.amaram.name/blog/2008/02/23/pidgin-master-password-patch  ?
<Milkeh> Titan8990, No error, just sits on 0:00
<achilles> hello, the NAT IP is the public one we translate to or the internal one we go to ?
<dmphotography> It takes forever to DL.
<MeVsTheVoices> Milkeh: This is just weird, someone had the exact same problem yesterday. You getting sound outa flash?
<lorenzosu> DanaG: Wow, cool. But I guess at uni it's easier.. In business environment with all the machines preinstalled with Windows XP an so forth. In fact installing Ubuntu on here maintaining the dual boot was a little of a nightmre.
<dmphotography> I'm just wondering why it over Ubuntu . . .
<edvard1> rww: im not asking about jaunty, me playing with jaunty somehow borked my intrepid install
<Titan8990> Milkeh, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<Milkeh> MeVsTheVoices, I was probably that same person because I remember talking to you :P
<Titan8990> dmphotography, it is more stable than ubuntu
<lorenzosu> This machine also had a fake raid with raid 0 - shrug :|
 * MeVsTheVoices sends Milkeh to the naughty corner!
<DanaG> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<skringla> kebomix: what problem are you having?
<edvard1> i cant boot to the default install, but I can get through if I boot to the recovery mode and pick "continue normal boot"
<Titan8990> dmphotography, debian supports 6 computer archs, ubuntu supports 2
<DanaG> Raid 0 is a bad idea: you HALVE your reliability.
<MeVsTheVoices> Titan8990: \o/ where you get that from?
<DanaG> If one drive fails, you might as well have had both fail.
<Titan8990> MeVsTheVoices, the arch differences? the debian website
<lorenzosu> DanaG: I know... tell HP though ;)
<Titan8990> MeVsTheVoices, ubuntu only supports x86 and x86-64
<MeVsTheVoices> Titan8990: I have it on my PS3, which is neither
<kebomix> skringla: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/116379/
<Milkeh> MeVsTheVoices, last time I was "harley" :P
<lorenzosu> DanaG: But in the end I managed to install with double boot and without having to reinstall windows.. made me feel so smart lol
<lorenzosu> All using the LiveCD
<Titan8990> MeVsTheVoices, is that not a special release?
<dmphotography> Why is it like 12GB to download though?
<MeVsTheVoices> Titan8990: So? Its still released in't it?
<edvard1> if i boot the 'normal' entry from grub, i get some VERY different boot messages, then it freezes at "loading manual drivers" and the screen turns green
<DanaG> I tried fakeraid raid1, and the newer dmraid did not work.
<dmphotography> And is it better for a web server?
<Titan8990> MeVsTheVoices, its not officially ubuntu
<Titan8990> MeVsTheVoices, just like fluxbuntu is not an official ubuntu release
<Titan8990> MeVsTheVoices, its a spin-off varient
<MeVsTheVoices> Titan8990: Neither is anything out of the restricted apt-sources, but both still use them anyway
<lorenzosu> I was not aloud to alter the existing windows, as reinstalling here means formally calling the IT guys and payingfor the reinstall etc. So was alwys afraid I could screw things up
<tuna-fish> how can I find out the uuid of a hard drive?
<MeVsTheVoices> lorenzosu: I still get nightmares of GRUB going tits up on me
<lorenzosu> I guess fake raid is quite suilly idea, if yuou need space just use two drives, if you need backup just do regular backups.
<tuna-fish> (or a partition)
<MeVsTheVoices> tuna-fish: `sudo vol_id /dev/drive`
<tuna-fish> thank you
<edvard1> tuna-fish : ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<MeVsTheVoices> tuna-fish: No problem sweet cheeks
<lorenzosu> MeVsTheVoices: For me grub was the 'easy' part.. although I had to follow the procedure to re-enable it from the live CD.
<Titan8990> MeVsTheVoices, I am not here to argue this, I was just pointing out the differences, one being ubuntu doesnt support archs like SPARC
<MeVsTheVoices> Titan8990: Ok.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, so, should I mark my bug as confirmed?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<MeVsTheVoices> lorenzosu: I keep a super-grub-disk near by
<Titan8990> !jaunty | DanaG
<ubottu> DanaG: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<edvard1> titan8990: logrotate?
<DanaG> Read my second comment.
<DanaG> Also broken on Intrepid.
<MeVsTheVoices> lorenzosu: Except mine was one version old, and didn't support ext3 disks, after hours of sweat a shit I finnally find a hidden away little article saying that no, it will not find stage1, and its not my fault its a lying Sack of sugar
<Titan8990> edvard1, logrotate compresses your old logs and rotates them
<lorenzosu> MeVsTheVoices: I find the LiveCD very useful as a rescue disk... only trouble might be you have to install stuff.
<Titan8990> edvard1, but regardless, your logs should never get overwritten
<edvard1> titan8990: maybe the log from the borked boot isn't written?
<lorenzosu> MeVsTheVoices: Aww I see. Anyway it was hard work but not that hard... I'm not sure if publishing the procvedure would be helpful to anybody
<Titan8990> edvard1, disable the words "quiet splash" from the kernel boot line
<edvard1> aha
<Titan8990> edvard1, then you can see whats happening yourself
<edvard1> ok
<edvard1> i'll try that
<MeVsTheVoices> lorenzosu: I just hope I catch them in here, otherwise, I'm just too damn lazy
<Flannel> MeVsTheVoices: Again, please mind your language.
<DanaG> so, it is an Intrepid bug, too... should I mark it confirmed?
<edvard1> titan8990: thanks
<MeVsTheVoices> Flannel: Little bit slow on that one
<lorenzosu> MeVsTheVoices: Yea, tis channel is so cool... I always get 90 % of the questions answered in less than 5 mins... makes you alittle lazy though
<Titan8990> edvard1, gl
<akorpija> Okay, so I've downloaded LightZone, and it's a tar.gz file...now if i want to Run the program i navigate over to the folder in Terminal, and then i type in ./LightZone, or i can just double click LightZone in the folder....but how do i add a shortcut to this, and how do i make it so im not told that it's an executable text file and how would i like to run it...
<edvard1> i'll be back with a report
<Titan8990> akorpija, what does the documentation say?
<Milkeh> Titan8990, the page had no solutions do my problem :\
<Titan8990> Milkeh, run vlc from the terminal and pastebin any error the terminal reports
<Titan8990> akorpija, most likely you downloaded source code that needs to be compiled
<Aperture_Science> So, question. I installed IDJC. Shortly after this I realized I neglected some key dependencies before the install. I removed IDJC via the add/remove programs, but it doesn't appear to be completely gone.
<Milkeh> Titan8990, alright give me a sec to finish downloading these files
<quibbler> akorpija: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<akorpija> Titan8990: yea it does just that i can't use ./configure on it
<Titan8990> akorpija, its custom to include an INSTALL or README file that explains how to install it
<Titan8990> akorpija, you are compiling someone elses code and should follow their instructions
<MeVsTheVoices> akorpija: Most that are w/o ./configure will be configed by autoconfigure or by an install script/makefile
<DanaG> Is one confirmation enough to justify changing marked bug status?
<luddite> hey - i need help with deleting a ubuntu partition from a dual boot machine with two ubuntu's running. details here http://paste.ubuntu.com/116258/
<Flannel> DanaG: #ubuntu-bugs is the place for bugwork question
<MeVsTheVoices> akorpija: Or just look for a readme that generally come with a section on installing
<akorpija> Titan8990: MeVsTheVoices yea i'm trying to find any documentation on installing just can't but i guess i can see why asking u guys this is dumb since it varies so much hah
<MeVsTheVoices> akorpija: ./INSTALL ./README ./HELP ./AHAHAHAHAAH
<akorpija> MeVsTheVoices: hahah
<quibbler> akorpija: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
 * MeVsTheVoices has left the building
<akorpija> quibbler: thanks
<kraut> moin
<dmphotography> Hmmm.  I can't get Hamachi to start
<dmphotography> Did you all leave?
<lorenzosu> gtg, bbl
<Titan8990> dmphotography, still here
<Titan8990> dmphotography, what error does hamachi return?
<dmphotography> tap: connect() failed 2 (No such file or directory)
<Titan8990> dmphotography, sounds like you need to configure a tap interface
<Titan8990> !tap | dmphotography
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tap
<dmphotography> Oh great.
<Titan8990> !tun |  dmphotography
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tun
<Titan8990> !tun/tap | dmphotography
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tun/tap
<dmphotography> LOL.
<dmphotography> Dumb bot.
<rww> Titan8990: I usually check whether factoids exist with "/msg ubottu !factoidname" before using them in-channel.
<rww> dmphotography: it can't read minds ;)
<ari_stress> !xdg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdg
<Titan8990> rww, thanks for the tip, was actually wandering about that
<ari_stress> what is xdg? /etc/xdg
<dmphotography> LOL @ Titan
<edvard1> titan8990: this is weird. I took out 'quiet splash' like you said and now everything boots normally
<edvard1> 0_0
<edvard1> maybe usplash is what is borked?
<Titan8990> edvard1, lol corrupt splash image maybe?
<Titan8990> dmphotography, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179472
<jim_p> !info wajig
<edvard1> could be
<ubottu> wajig (source: wajig): simplified Debian package management front end. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.38 (intrepid), package size 93 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Titan8990> dmphotography, that guide isn't specifically for your situation but explains how to create a tap interface
<jim_p> has anyone used wajig?
<rww> ari_stress: XDG stands for X Desktop Group, which is the former name of the freedesktop.org standards group. That particular folder is used for http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/xdg-user-dirs
<edvard1> where is the splash image?
<Titan8990> dmphotography, you should note that it is an advanced topic
<Titan8990> edvard1, ehh, not sure, should be defined somewhere in xorg.conf
<Titan8990> edvard1, I always disable it immediatly
<edvard1> 0.o xorg?
<edvard1> i thought the splash was a grub thing
<edvard1> good advice
<Titan8990> edvard1, err grub.conf is what I meant, sorry
<edvard1> aha
<edvard1> thanks
<edvard1> ill check
<Titan8990> edvard1, well, menu.lst in ubuntu
<edvard1> already checked there
<dmphotography> Yeah, I'm seeing that.  I'm trying to understand what the tap is.  I take it it's a network adapter for Hamachi?
<Milkeh> Titan8990, for some reason vlc is playing the track but there is no sound
<rww> dmphotography: according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214017 , running "tunconfig" might help
<rww> tuncfg **
<Titan8990> Milkeh, use alsamixer to make sure your channels are not muted
<Titan8990> Milkeh, do you get sound in any other applications?
<Milkeh> Titan8990, Yes
<Titan8990> Milkeh, any errors in the terminal?
<Milkeh> Titan8990, nope, none
<ari_stress> thanks a bunch rww. looks interesting. i need to remove trackerd from /etc/xdg/autostart
<Titan8990> Milkeh, do you have another application that could be currently using the sound module?
<Milkeh> Titan8990, I don't think so
<rww> ari_stress: The autostart stuff is defined in http://standards.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-0.5.html . If you just need to remove it for one user, you can also just use System > Preferences > Sessions (or delete it from that folder; either should work)
<alfons_> can anyone help me wit this: I cannot write to some of my harddisks anymore. Logged in as user, but as root I everything works ok.
<Milkeh> Titan8990, now nothing is even attempting to play
<Milkeh> Titan8990, hold on a second I'll be back
<dmphotography> AAAHA!  It was as simple as typing tuncfg.
<dmphotography> Hehe.
<Titan8990> dmphotography, nice, I thought you were going to have to write a entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<Titan8990> alfons_, what format is the drive?
<alfons_> I tried to solve it with editing fstab
<dmphotography> LOL, that would've been a definite NO.  Haha.
<dmphotography> I would've scrapped it before doing all of that.
<Milkeh> something else is really annoying
<Titan8990> dmphotography, your no fun
<alfons_> there are 5 harddrives in my system, with 9 partitions
<dmphotography> I draw my line somewhere.
<alfons_> all the NTFS partitions are normally accesible
<Milkeh> why does my window manager always go on compiz when I want it on metacity?
<Titan8990> dmphotography, the line should be: write the app yourself
<dmphotography> I'll dang sure spend hours and hours with Apache stuff, but I'm not much into programming.
<Titan8990> Milkeh, compiz is enabled by default in ubuntu I believe
<dmphotography> I have to learn a programming language first.
<Titan8990> Milkeh, you shlould be able to add:  metacity --replace   and add it to your sessions
<dmphotography> PHP would probably be the most beneficial.
<dmphotography> To my needs anyways.
<Titan8990> dmphotography, python is usually the recommendation for beginners
<alfons_> where does ubuntu store the acces rights to the disks?
<Titan8990> dmphotography, stanford and MIT offer free classes and class materials online
<dmphotography> Well, my main interest pertains to web servers/web content.
<Titan8990> alfons_, there are in the ACLs of the files on the drive
<Titan8990> alfons_, with every filesystem
<dmphotography> Which I deal with PHP more than anything else.
<ari_stress> rww: oww.. you're good! thanks
<alfons_> sory what is ACLS
<dmphotography> I just have a hard time learning it.
<Titan8990> dmphotography, access control list
<Titan8990> err
<Titan8990> alfons_, , access control list
<rakudave> Milkeh: you could try "compiz fusion icon", which sits in you tray an alows you to change back and forth wich one click
<alfons_> and where can I find and eidt this ACL exactly
<Titan8990> alfons_, do: ls -al /path/to/disk    to see the current permissions of a directory/file
<alfons_> aha, thanx
<Titan8990> alfons_, to change permissions see:  man chmod   and  man chown
<Titan8990> alfons_, but it doesn't really apply to formats such as fat or NTFS
<dmphotography> For an idea of what I'm currently working on, see http://www.myownserver.info
<Titan8990> alfons_, because the ACLs of linux and windows are different
<dmphotography> That's pretty much what I've been doing lately is learning all of that and writing those tutorials.
<Titan8990> dmphotography, using quantum plus?
<alfons_> do you have any idea how this could get f*cked up?
<Titan8990> dmphotography, sorry, thats quanta plus
<dmphotography> Quantum plus?  What's that?
<ari_stress> wb bazhang
<alfons_> I can see only root
<Titan8990> alfons_, what format if the drive?
<dmphotography> Dunno what quanta pluss is either.
<alfons_> i have bot fat32 and ext3 and ext2
<box_> hey, how can i find out what sound driver i'm using?
<Titan8990> alfons_, sudo chown -R youruser:youruser /path/to/drive
<DeadDrive> argh!!!!
<alfons_> is youruser to be changed by my user name?
<Titan8990> alfons_, yes
<DeadDrive> Installed 8.10 and it  isn't detecting my sound card.
<alfons_> okay,
<Titan8990> DeadDrive, don't know the drill?
<DeadDrive> Going to let it run through updates and see if that fixes the issue.
<mcsx3> Morning!  People
<kisiel99> 8.10 in poland are great
<Titan8990> !alsa | DeadDrive
<ubottu> DeadDrive: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<edvard1> that is, if PulseAudio doesn't interfere
<edvard1> >_<
<mcsx3> anyone here can help me with a question?
<DeadDrive> Tried that already :) says no gstreamer plugin or devices found.
<alfons_> lets try that
<robbe-> ubottu: anyone | mcsx3
<ubottu> mcsx3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Milkeh> i will now remember not to use emerald and compiz again
<edvard1> Milkeh: good choice
<DeadDrive> There's 245 updates to run through. I'll let the updates run and see if that fixes the issue.
<kavitha>  i hav to compare SDL library with other alternate for plugin browser.. . where will i get source of video player that uses SDL
<rakudave> !anyone  | mcsx3
<ubottu> mcsx3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Titan8990> DeadDrive, very possible because there will likely be some kernel updates in there
<DeadDrive> Ya, that's why I'm not freaking about it yet.
<kavitha> ubottu:
<mcsx3> Does anyone know how to keep grub on a dual boot rig if I want to reinstall Vista?
<DeadDrive> Besides, what fun would linux be if you didn't get to play with it a little now and then :)
<DeadDrive> I think grub auto-detects other OS's on install.
<Milkeh> where are my themes being saved to?
<DeadDrive> milkeh, in the shared folder
<Titan8990> Milkeh, gnome themes?
<alfons_> okay, now i think i screwed up.....I could not write to the file system on / as well. So i did that chown command.
<mcsx3> I installed windows first and then Ubuntu
<robbe-> mcsx3: vista is a "dumb" os and will overwrite your bootloader, so you'll have to "reinstall" grub, which can be done from a live cd
<Titan8990> alfons_, no.....
<rww> mcsx3: Reinstall Vista, then do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mcsx3> but now I want to install a different flavor of Windows.
<edvard1> damn robbe- you beat me to it
<alfons_> i know, can I restore that?
<mcsx3> ah, ok.  from a live cd.
<robbe-> what rww said :)
<DeadDrive> There's a gnome theme manager if you go to display properties.
<mcsx3> thanks
<alfons_> I hear my drive working.....
<Milkeh> DeadDrive, I've imported a couple but they've disapeared from the appearance section and I know there somewhere because I can't import with the same titled.
<Milkeh> titles*
<rakudave> mcsx3: No way, a micro$oft overwrites the MBR without looking for another OS. It WILL destroy grub.
<KevKaltar> \join #TSIGA
<jim_p> has anyone used wajig?
<jim_p> !info wajig
<ubottu> wajig (source: wajig): simplified Debian package management front end. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.38 (intrepid), package size 93 kB, installed size 432 kB
<alfons_> does -R mean every subdirectory is now fucked up?
<rakudave> KevKaltar: /join
<mcsx3> there any way around it?
<DeadDrive> milkeh, usr/share/
<Titan8990> alfons_, yeah, that usually toastes an OS
<alfons_> please help me!!!
<DeadDrive> Forget what dir
<mcsx3> I'd rather keep Ubunto but, I still have to use Windows for work.
<suma> Is there any command available to check whether the usb is plugged in the usb drive or not
<Milkeh> DeadDrive, there not in the theme folder
<edvard1> mcsx3: no, you'll have to re-do grub from a ubuntu cd afterwards
<Milkeh> DeadDrive, the default themes are, not imported ones though
<alfons_> is there anything I can do? Anyhting at all?
<rakudave> mcsx3: no, window$ has always been like that. you'll just have to reinstall grub after reinstalling vista
<Titan8990> alfons_, well, it comes up occassionaly on the forums
<DeadDrive> Yikes milkeh, you'll have to reimport them
<mcsx3> ok, dudes.  I give it a shot.  Thaks much.  Good day!
<DeadDrive> alfons ya, -r is recursive
<Titan8990> alfons_, the general consesus is reinstall
<Milkeh> DeadDrive, but I can't import themes with the same title?
<alfons_> I really love linux, been working with it for a year, but this rights managemet stuff, I cannot comprehend it
<suma> Anyone know ﻿Is there any command available to check whether the usb is plugged in the usb drive or not please answer it anybody
<Titan8990> alfons_, careful running commands that you are unsure about, especially as root
<ezerhoden> suma: i dont know if i follow your question, but lsusb may be what you are looking for
<DeadDrive> I'm kind of newbish myself Milkeh, so not really the person to ask :)
<Titan8990> alfons_, what you did was change the owner of ever file
<rakudave> suma: "lsusb"
<alfons_> yeah, i know, litlle bit too late
<Titan8990> alfons_, many files, applications, services, daemons, etc depend on certain permissions to function properly
<alfons_> what happens now when i restart the PC?
<Titan8990> alfons_, it may or may not start up
<alfons_> i have a system backup
<suma> K this command shows all the drives pa, how can i find which is usb drive
<alfons_> I made it wit simple system backup
<kavitha> hi suma
<kavitha> frm india??
<ezerhoden> suma: i can not follow your question
<suma> hai kavitha, im from india
<Titan8990> alfons_, excellent
<DeadDrive> So, first thoughts on 8.10. No where near as ugly out of the box.
<Titan8990> alfons_, most people don't backup
<kavitha> came to know by ur name..
<kavitha> :-)
<ari_stress> what is "create usb startup disk" for?
<DeadDrive> <--- didn't backup and looked what happened to him :)
<suma> ezerhoden: i use lsusb command which shows all the harddisk drives in the system how can i find which one is usb drive
<DeadDrive> ari: usb startup disk is to boot from a usb device
<suma> kavitha: my name is suji, you are from?
<edvard1> DeadDrive: i agree 8.10 looks better but i am looking forward to 9.04
<rakudave> suma: lsusb only lists usb devices.
<edvard1> hopefully network manager is fixed and acpi works again
<kavitha> i m from india... Manglore
<ezerhoden> suma: lsusb only shows usb devices, try mount to look for the device
<DeadDrive> Edvard1, I can't wait to get my new box built and seeing how the 64 bit version runs
<suma> kavitha: k what are you  doing
<rakudave> suma: my usb-mouse shows up as "Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:c045 Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse" so just look for the brand of you disk (kingston etc...)
 * edvard1 is jealous of 64 bits
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<DeadDrive> From what I hear it doesn't have all the issues 64 bit Vista has.
<Titan8990> darkice gnome theme ftw
<ezerhoden> suma: or you can look in dmesg for where the drive has been mounted
<edvard1> HAHA
<edvard1> for that matter neither does 32 bit!!
<DeadDrive> Darkice? I'll have to check it out. I was using slickness black
<tavi> is a command trought i can reset the settings of video and sound on linux?
<DeadDrive> rotfl
<tavi> ubuntu
<Titan8990> !alsa | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Titan8990> tavi, for video, reinstall using the restried drivers manager
<mattwj2002> can anyone recommend a good webcam for ubuntu?
<Titan8990> tavi, but no, there isn't a magic "go back" command
<suma> ezwehoden: no dmesg, i plugged a usb and use the command lsusb it shows the result same as when i'm not plugged the usb
<rww> !hcl | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mattwj2002> thanks rww
<mattwj2002> :D
<rakudave> mattwj2002: logitec has worked well for me
<DeadDrive> Damn Titan, just reminded me of all the junk I have to install again :(
<DeadDrive> Restricted extras, flash player, vlc
<dmphotography> Hey Titan, can you tell me what apt this is: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=93996&d=1227557141
<Titan8990> !codecs | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ezerhoden> mattwj2002: logitech quickcam messenger
<mattwj2002> yeah I want something at least 1 Megapexil
<rww> mattwj2002: http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/cameras might also be useful
<edvard1> mattwj2002: i've seen reports all over that logitech is a safe bet. all the same keep your receipts
<dmphotography> The system monitor on the left.
<Shock> anyone know an X app that lets me find out the font an app is using?
<mattwj2002> okay
<mattwj2002> cool
<mattwj2002> :D
<suma> rakudave: my usb-mouse shows up as "Bus 002 Device 005: ID 058f:6387 Alcor Micro Corp. Transcend JetFlash Flash Drive" but after i plugged out the usb also it shows
<DeadDrive> Just remembered I'm going to have to do some data retrieval on my failed HDD since all my wife's pictures are on there
<DeadDrive> Blah, doing a bunch of compiz updates right now. Like I can even use compiz with my ati rage pro x3
<rakudave> suma: have a look at "dmesg" which should report plugging and unplugging events together with the brand of the device
<suma> how to look that
<edvard1> DeadDrive: I got you beat: a nVidia Riva TNT2
<rakudave> suma: in a terminal
<Naisel> sume is (dmesg | less)
<Titan8990> DeadDrive, have you tried?
<DeadDrive> Tried what?
<DeadDrive> pulling the pictures?
<Titan8990> DeadDrive, running compiz on that atique
<DeadDrive> Ya, it failed
<suma> Naisel: i type the command in terminal then
<fouvy> hello
<DeadDrive> My 8 megs of video memory don't cut it.
<gordonjcp> !wx egpf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wx egpf
<gordonjcp> oops
<quibbler> Shock: system-preferences-appearance-fonts
<suma> rakudave: dmesg give a lot of information i cant understand
<rakudave> suma: just look at the last entry after you've unplugged the drive
<DeadDrive> Found my ESS chip pretty easily. So if I have to hand install it shouldn't be to hard.
<Naisel> suma after that look for your error
<DeadDrive> Is it a bad thing to have cobwebs on your heatsink :)
<edvard1> :D
<gordonjcp> DeadDrive: there are worse things to have on your heatsink
<edvard1> i get out the electric leaf blower for that
<gordonjcp> DeadDrive: prawns, for example
<smultron> i'm doing a `dd` copy to a USB2 flash drive... it's only going 300KB/s... doesn't that seem slow?
<gordonjcp> there's a story behind that
<DeadDrive> Man, I can't wait to get rid of this heap.
<Titan8990> smultron, dd is slow
<Titan8990> smultron, but effective
<DeadDrive> If my W2's from New Orleans would ever get here.
<gordonjcp> smultron: what's the exact string that you used?
<Titan8990> smultron, usually not recommended for very large drives
<kkb110> Hi , Q. It seems Pulseaudio doesn't save volume configuration. While alsactl store/restore works and can control Pulseaudio volume setting, how to fix this?.
<ActionParsnip1> so is usb, get firewire :)
<Ravenor> DeadDrive, Any luck?
<Titan8990> kkb110, you can add the restore command to your gnome sessions
<gordonjcp> DeadDrive: compressed air is good, but garage tyre compressor lines tend to spit out lots of rusty water
<gordonjcp> pulseaudio is utter utter fail
<rww> smultron: you probably want to use the bs= argument to dd. Speeds things up a lot. e.g., sudo dd if=something of=something bs=1M
<kkb110> Titan8990 Yes, that might be the easiest solution, but I wondered if there is cleaner way to do that :)
<smultron> Titan8990: sudo dd if=Downloads/linux-2008.06-core-i686.img | pv | dd of=/dev/disk2
 * edvard1 high-fives gordonjcp
<ActionParsnip1> gordonjcp: +1 there dude
<kavitha> u r frm which place? me working in manipal
<gordonjcp> smultron: you're copying one byte at a time
<smultron> oh my
<gordonjcp> smultron: that's going to be *slooooooow*
<DeadDrive> Was going to build a box around a q6600, but for the same price I can get a Phenom II 90
<smultron> that doesn't sound good
<gordonjcp> smultron: try what rww said ;-)
<dmphotography> Titan8990: Were you able to identify that program?
<DeadDrive> err 920
<smultron> gordonjcp: ok
<dmphotography> I've searched for the System Monitor, but I don't see it.
<Ravenor> DeadDrive, Q8300.
<suma> kavitha: i'm from chennai
<Titan8990> dmphotography, sorry which program?
<dmphotography> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=93996&d=1227557141
<dmphotography> It's on the left in that pic.
<DeadDrive> Rav, got the new drive installed and 8.10. Having sound issues though. Waiting for 245 updates to run before I screw with it
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: system monitor in what sense?
<Titan8990> dmphotography, thats the gnome system monitor
<smultron> hm, "dd: bs: illegal numeric value"
<dmphotography> How do I find it?
<dmphotography> Or access it.
<gajop> hello, any place one can edit in which order daemons boot, and which daemons will start on boot time?
<Titan8990> smultron, I am not familur with the command you are piping through, what does it do?
<smultron> it shows the progress
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: what exactly do you wish to monitor?
<Titan8990> gajop, rc-update in most distros.... ubuntu is something different
<smultron> i'll try taking it out
<quibbler> dmphotography: system-administration-system monitor
<rww> gajop: install the package "bum" and use System > Administration > BootUp Manager
<gajop> thank you!
<dmphotography> Oh gosh dang.
<Ono> hi everyone
<dmphotography> That was easy.
<Titan8990> for my own knowledge what is ubuntu equivelent of rc-update?
<Guest60775> where are you from ? ^
<smultron> Titan8990: yeah, still got illegal numeric value... do i just put a byte-size? no 'M', perhaps?
<ActionParsnip1> !bum | Titan8990
<ubottu> Titan8990: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<quibbler> dmphotography: ya if you know
<rww> Titan8990: update-rc.d, perhaps?
<ActionParsnip1> Titan8990: you can use rc-update too
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip1, rww thanks guys
<dmphotography> quibbler: Yeah, no joke.  A major pain in the butt to find if you don't.
<DeadDrive> Speaking of processors, time for my weekly check of newegg on the off chance the i7 920's gone down $100 bucks with a $150 MB to go with it
<quibbler> dmphotography: i experience the same pain man
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<suma> kavitha:meet u later i leave here now
<kisiel99> I have question
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | kisiel99
<ubottu> kisiel99: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dmphotography> I'm feeling much better about Linux than when I started though.
<DeadDrive> Anyone else have transmission just up and stop working one day?
<dmphotography> I was about to rip my hair out at first.
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: its got better over the years, just like all other OSes
<rww> DeadDrive: Yes. I use deluge-torrent instead.
<dmphotography> Yeah.
<DeadDrive> rww, that's what I did too.
<dmphotography> But for an avid Windows user, I haven't seen a command prompt since MS DOS.
<DeadDrive> deluge is pretty nice.
<kisiel99> why bmp (musick program)doesnt play when wine run already?
<quibbler> dmphotography: one of the benefits is the people here...very helpful
<DeadDrive> dmp, never used ipconfig? msconfig?
<dmphotography> So going back to that took some re-freshing.
<gajop> what's the name of the ubuntu "sound" daemon, i think i'm using alsa for sound, but i don't see it in the daemon manager
<dmphotography> Nope, no need to.
<kjell> !ot | dmphotography
<ubottu> dmphotography: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kisiel99> why bmp (musick program)doesnt play when wine run already?
<kjell> !repeat | kisiel99
<ubottu> kisiel99: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rww> !repeat | kisiel99
<kisiel99> ok thx
<Titan8990> gajop, alsa
<ari_stress> hi guys, sorry OT: my notebook screen flicks when freshly reboot. is it a bad sign?
<ActionParsnip1> !info bmp
<ubottu> Package bmp does not exist in intrepid
<wbagam> nop
<kisiel99> are something like this but in polish lanquage?
<ActionParsnip1> kisiel99: is bmp a windows app?
<ActionParsnip1> !polish
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<dmphotography> So there's no need for an anti-virus on Linux, correct?
<gajop> Titan8990: well... seems like there's "alsa-utils" in /etc/init.d/ but, bum doesn't seem to show it, so i can hardly control it
<kisiel99> it run in window
<kjell> dmphotography: Depends on.
<Titan8990> dmphotography, correct
<ari_stress> dmphotography: i believe so
<ActionParsnip1> ari_stress: sounds like a conection issue. my dell used to do that when it was off mains, try asking in offtopic
<quibbler> !info bmpx
<ubottu> bmpx (source: bmpx): Beep Media Player eXperimental. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.40.14-1 (intrepid), package size 3002 kB, installed size 10076 kB
<Titan8990> gajop, its not a daemon, its a module
<kjell> dmphotography: Some people like to have antivirus just to avoid spreading windows viruses to their friends.
<DeadDrive> !pacckage apparmour
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dmphotography> Gotcha.
<DeadDrive> !package apparmourr
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Titan8990> gajop, drivers are always modules
<kjell> dmphotography: But using antivirus to protect yourself should not be needed.
<dmphotography> What about things like keyloggers/spyware.
<ActionParsnip1> kisiel99: have you tried reinstalling it? if you ps -ef | grep wine  try killing all wine apps off
<Titan8990> dmphotography, they are not "in the wild"
<ActionParsnip1> Titan8990: not unless they are alread part of the kernel surely?
<Titan8990> dmphotography, unless you a running a server that someone wants to directly attack, you have no need to worry about malware in linux
<kjell> ActionParsnip1: Whats the difference between ps -ef and ps -e? In the man, it says its the same thing. But is it, really?
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip1, well, they can be built-in to the kernel but with initrd they are almost all modules
<DeadDrive> Ya, who bothers to code spybots/adware/malware for an OS that only like 5% of the population uses.
<dmphotography> Gotcha.  You can't contract it from a browser?
<gajop> Titan8990: uhm, okay... but how can i configure it to boot before mpd (music player daemon)? otherwise it just requires me to restart mpd manually, since it can't find a suitable audio device
<ActionParsnip1> Titan8990: just checking for my own knowledge
<ActionParsnip1> :D
<DeadDrive> Besides Action, if you're not running around as root then the malware can't do much to your system.
<dmphotography> Very nice.
<Titan8990> gajop, alsa modules start in run level 3, try setting mpd to start in run level 4 or in your gnome session (run level 7)
<kisiel99> I woluld like to enjoy sound form wine and bmp at the same time.  Spomethin like sound mix
<dmphotography> It's like sex with a dirty girl and no worries about STD's.  I like Linux!
<ActionParsnip1> DeadDrive: i dont run round as root, I lecture people who do too
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip1, initrd allows the kernel to use modular drivers that would typically have to be built in. Its what allows a single OS to work on many different types of hardware
<DeadDrive> Sorry, was responding to the wrong person :)
<DeadDrive> That should have been for dmp
<gajop> okay, since bum sucks (doesn't work), is there any other daemon editor?
<ActionParsnip1> Titan8990: oh im aware of all that stuff, just checking that modules can be made part of the kernel but then wont technically be a module
<gcs8> i hate to be a noob hear but couls dome 1 help me with my ftp problem. i know u all are smart
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip1, right
<ActionParsnip1> gcs8: ask away, wassup
<Titan8990> !anyone | gcs8
<ubottu> gcs8: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip1> gcs8: we were all noobs once
<gcs8> so i got hfs for a ftp but it wont conectt http://gcs8.serveftp.net:13000/
<ActionParsnip1> gcs8: why not forward port 21 and connect to the ftp service that way?
<gajop> Titan8990: where can I change default run level for a daemon? i'm using kubuntu
<gcs8> ok 1 sec wile i poke the settings
<red-rum> i asked this question earlier : I would like to migrate from an 80 gb IDE drive to a 500 gb SATA.  Both are plugged in and working but I think (wrongly?) that the 500 gb will give better performance. Is there an easy way to move the configuration to the new drive?
<kyledr> how do i remove a password from the root account?
<Titan8990> gajop, see man rc.update
<kyledr> red-rum: dd
<Titan8990> wait, that wasn't right
<gajop> No manual entry for rc.update :D
<Titan8990> sorry guys, one more time, rc-update command for ubuntu
<red-rum> dd?
<gajop> ;)
<rww> Titan8990: update-rc.d ?
<Titan8990> gajop, check out man update-rc.d
<Titan8990> rww, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<gajop> ok :)
<kyledr> red-rum: man dd. first fdisk what you're copying to then use dd with both drives plugged in to copy from one to the other
<kyledr> red-rum: be careful
<edvard1> update-rc.d
<edvard1> darn
<edvard1> late
<red-rum> dd is a command .... okay
<red-rum> is it worthwhile? I mean, will the sata drive be faster?
<kyledr> red-rum: depends on the rpm
<Titan8990> red-rum, sata is considerably faster than pata in general
<kyledr> red-rum: probably not worth the risk imo
<gcs8> http://gcs8.serveftp.net:13000/ any luck now?
<gcs8> http://gcs8.serveftp.net:21
<tparcin1> udp-sender - how to send multiple files?
<red-rum> it is a 7200 rpm, 3gb/sec
<kyledr> how do i remove a root account's password?
<Titan8990> red-rum, pata drives usually do 25-45mb/s, new satas do 55-70mb/s
<kjell> kyledr: Why remove it?
<ActionParsnip1> gcs8: Access to the port number given has been disabled for security reasons.
<kyledr> kjell: security
<rubiks> hey any ubuntu gamers in here
<Titan8990> kyledr, sudo passwd root -l
<kyledr> Titan8990: doesn't that lock the account?
<DeadDrive> red-rum: 3gbs is the fastest that can move over sata, not the transfer rate you'll get
<rww> !noroot | Titan8990
<ubottu> Titan8990: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<ActionParsnip1> rubiks: i do a bit
<kyledr> Titan8990: i heard that can mess up some scripts or programs
<red-rum> okay...
<tparcin1> I'm trying to send image of partition to several computers. The partition is in several files gz0, gz1... how to send them all thrue udp-sender
<Titan8990> kyledr, you want root to not have a password???
<kyledr> Titan8990: yes
<Titan8990> kyledr, doubt that will be supported here
<rww> kyledr: you realize that you can use sudo and gksudo to get administrative access, right?
<Titan8990> kyledr, thats asking for trouble
<kyledr> you guys don't understand
<rubiks> you play any counter strike
<kyledr> i already gave root a password
<kyledr> now i want to get rid of it
<ActionParsnip1> rubiks: did up until release 1.0, then it sucked
<Titan8990> kyledr, sudo passwd -l
<rww> kyledr: so you want it back like it was before you messed it up?
<kyledr> doesn't ubuntu not let root have a password to start?
<rww> kyledr: then sudo passwd -l
<Titan8990> kyledr, sudo passwd root -l
<kyledr> rww: well it's not messed up technically, but yeah
<kyledr> k
<red-rum> so it might be better to leave the 80 gb pata (IDE) drive for Ubuntu and use the 500 gb for files ;-)
<Titan8990> red-rum, that works
<ActionParsnip1> kyledr: the root account is disabled at first install for security, its not needed and its best to leave it alone
<Titan8990> red-rum, this time next year we will all be using ext4 anyways
<red-rum> true....
<edvard1> titan8990: you mean to say ext4 automatically scales?
<red-rum> I am eyeing a solid state drive
<rubiks> actionparsnip1 well i got CSS and i can play sweet but its locks up could be after 2 mins or could be after 90 mins
 * DeadDrive drools
<Titan8990> edvard1, no
<edvard1> oh
<edvard1> i got dizzy there for a second
<Titan8990> edvard1, but I have a feeling everyone will be itching to switch when its completely mainstream
<ActionParsnip1> rubiks: launch CS from terminal, when it crashes, read the output in terminal
<red-rum> apparently 120 gb solid state will be coming out soon
<durt> kyledr:from what I understand the root password on install is a completely unusable string, you need to investigate how it is originally setup to get it back
<smultron> tried a bunch of block sizes... all i'm getting is ~300kB/sec... must be my crumby USB drive :/
<red-rum> anyway.... to format the new drive, what command should I use?
<edvard1> titan8990: yes, and i'm liking the idea of finally being able to defragment
<rubiks> actionparsnip1 nah i have to hit reset button i tryed that
<Titan8990> smultron, dd is not a performance oriented command....
<smultron> Titan8990: still, is 300kB/sec normal?
<Titan8990> smultron, sounds low to me but I have never benchmarked to compare it to
<rww> smultron: what's the command you're using?
<ActionParsnip1> rubiks: then find a way to pipe the data to a file, you can also check the appdb for compatibility / tweaks
<rubiks> actionparsnip1 yeah sorry u lost me
<Titan8990> !appdb | rubiks
<smultron> rww: sudo dd if=/Downloads/linux-2008.06-core-i686.img bs=1048576 | pv | dd of=/dev/disk2
<ubottu> rubiks: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Titan8990> smultron, is the pv command benchmarking?
<rww> Titan8990: http://linux.die.net/man/1/pv
<rww> smultron: try putting the bs= argument on the other dd too.
<smultron> yeah, it gives the current transfer speed
<smultron> i did that too
<rww> smultron: apart from that, I have no idea.
<smultron> same result
<rubiks> actionparsnip1 ok thanks #winehq on this server
<smultron> ok. i'm thinking it might just be the USB drive, then. thanks anyway rww ;)
<ActionParsnip1> rubiks: thats one to hit too, try www.winehq.com and search the apps
<pata> Ned help with virutalbox . USB ports is not aktive? I can se them but nott
<kexman> hi guys
<rubiks> actionparsnip1 yeah i have i did every thing they say installed winetrick ran the pack tuned sound to OSS did it all still no good
<ActionParsnip1> pata: have you installed guest additions?
<kexman> would you recommend Kubuntu 8.10 with KDE 4 ?
<kexman> is it stable ?
<ActionParsnip1> kexman: yeah its fine here
<kexman> okay
<pata> no
<JEEBcz> I never got Anthy to work on KDE4 :3
<Titan8990> kexman, that is a iffy subject
<ActionParsnip1> pata: thats probably why then
<JEEBcz> there seemed to be SKIM for it, but I never found any good tutorials for that either :/
<Titan8990> kexman, many will stay say even with the 4.2 release, kde 4 should still be a dev build
<david00> Hi all
<david00> I'm seeing entries in my syslog like the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116396/
<pata> ok how do i that ?
<david00> It looks like cron is being run twice
<david00> Anyone know why this is?  There's only one entry in the crontab
<ActionParsnip1> pata: also make sure your usb ports are enabled in the vbox settings
<pata> I am from sweden.. dont writ so good in english
<pata> The are
<kexman> Titan8990: hmmm yeah ? so you say its better to use the old stable kde ?
<rww> !se | pata
<ubottu> pata: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ActionParsnip1> pata: fire up the virtual box and look for devices at the top of the window
<Titan8990> kexman, I would consider it a preference
<kexman> Titan8990: i want to install it for someone who never used linux :)
<ActionParsnip1> pata: failing that, just find the iso manually and mount it in the vbox
<Titan8990> kexman, if you want bleeding edge at the potential cost of stability, go with kde 4
<Titan8990> kexman, otherwise, kde 3.5
<casehenry> Kde 4 is nice
<kexman> nope i guess stability is most utter
<Titan8990> kexman, then 3.5 i would say
<casehenry> but it can be a bit clunky
<pata> ok.
<DeadDrive> Time to reboot, keeping my fingers crossed this fixes my audio issues.
<jedfox> I have some problem with flash in firefox. I have been tried fix it but failed.
<kexman> what does clunky mean ? :)
<Titan8990> kexman, windows-like
<ActionParsnip1> jedfox: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<kexman> aaa that is good :))
<kexman> Titan8990: in what way ? :)
<pata> ok thanks.. I shell tried that
<kindofabuzz> if i compile some source and then make install, but need to recompile it, is there anything i need to do to get rid of what's installed already? or will it just overwrite?
<casehenry> kexman, slow to expand windows/plasmoids
<kindofabuzz> and do i need to redownload the source? or can i run make clean?
<kexman> casehenry: aaa not good
<casehenry> kindofabuzz: make clean won't help
<kexman> downloading old kde
<casehenry> kindofabuzz: if you're compiling from source you can usually tell it where to install to
<kindofabuzz> casehenry, so just redownload the source and compile it again? i don't need to remove anything?
<casehenry> kindofabuzz: if you put it somewhere other than the default /usr/bin then you won't have any trouble removing it
<zloog> So I is there a way to make sure that a regular expression is strictly evaluated?
<zloog> whoops
<zloog> wrong chat
<kindofabuzz> casehenry, when i ran make install i just let it do it's thing. but i nee to compile again because i forgot a library. i'm asking do i need to uninstall anything first?
<DeadDrive> no joy
<DeadDrive> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Titan8990> DeadDrive, :(
<DeadDrive> sound prefs were all auto-detect
<DeadDrive> changed them all to alsa now
<anij> .
<guckle> Ok i have  a laptop with no CD drive i want to install ubuntu on. i have an old HD with an ubuntu install on it that obviously wont boot properly into X , but i can get to a shell
<guckle> is there any way to "reset" the system to make it work with this new laptops hardware ?
<ActionParsnip1> guckle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<guckle> thanks ill try that
<kjell> When running top I see that Xorg runs under root. Is this acceptable?
<ActionParsnip1> kjell: not really, what username do ou log in as?
<kjell> ActionParsnip1: Not root
<crdlb> kjell: that's perfectly normal
<DeadDrive> ok, i can bring up the mix er noww
<kjell> crdlb: Perfect. Thanks.
<Titan8990> kjell, my X and xorg is running as root and I launched X via startx as a regular user
<ActionParsnip1> crdlb: my Xorg is running by me
<Titan8990> kjell, I would say its normal
<crdlb> kjell: although plans are in place to make X run as a user in the future (by moving more stuff to the kernel)
<kjell> That sounds just great.
<pata> Någon från sverige här ?
<crdlb> ActionParsnip1: are you sure? :)
<kjell> !se | pata
<ubottu> pata: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ActionParsnip1> crdlb: what the process name so we are clear
<crdlb> ActionParsnip1: X
<ActionParsnip1> crdlb: ahhhh
<crdlb> or possibly Xorg, depending on what's starting it
<ActionParsnip1> crdlb: root     11035  5582  1 Feb09 tty7     00:11:48 /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-CVZsLW
<pata> Kjell!!   Är ny på detta
<ActionParsnip1> crdlb: i though he meant Xorg which is just returning my grep...damn
<quibbler> pata: type   /join #ubuntu-se
<kjell> !ntop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntop
<DeadDrive> think i may have this working
<DeadDrive> gotta reboot
<jeanfrancois> bonjour
<dmphotography> Quick question, is /conf.d/ the default folder for Aliases for Apache?
<ActionParsnip1> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jeanfrancois> je viens d'installer linux pour la premiere fois , je le decouvre
<ikonia> !fr | jeanfrancois
<ubottu> jeanfrancois: please see above
<jeanfrancois> pas facile
<Titan8990> dmphotography, /etc/apache2/sites-available
<ikonia> jeanfrancois: #ubuntu-fr
<dmphotography> Oh, gotcha.
<Titan8990> dmphotography, symlink them to sites-enabled to enable them
<dmphotography> Ok.  I just noticed the phpmyadmin alias was defined in the conf.d folder and I wasn't sure.
<dmphotography> I thought the sites-enabled was for the Virtual Hosts
<Titan8990> dmphotography, conf.d is usually used in other distros
<Titan8990> dmphotography, it is for virtualhosts but the vhost configs will contain the alias for each vhost
<dmphotography> Ok, I got ya.
<piti__> Hi, I'm a software programmer but lately I'm interested in building hardware. I want to build something as easy(?) as a usb device with an led in which I can write a program to control the light...can anyone tell me where to start?
<dmphotography> Oh, one thing I was curious about Linux, what is the purpose of sockets?
<Titan8990> dmphotography, but im pretty sure phpmyadmin just drops its rootdir in /var/www and its ready to go at localhost/phpmyadmin (unless you are using gentoo....)
<Titan8990> dmphotography, socket = port
<ikonia> piti__: this channel is for #ubuntu operating system support you may want to google for hardware discussion groups and docs
<dmphotography> I noticed they still use ports, so why also sockets?
<Titan8990> dmphotography, they are basically synonimous(sp)
<DeadDrive> score
<kjell> !ifstat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifstat
<DeadDrive> we have audio
<Titan8990> DeadDrive, congrats
<dmphotography> If they're synonymous, then why are there two?
<dmphotography> At first I was under the impression sockets was Linux's version of Window's Ports, but that's not the case.
<DeadDrive> ya, windows uses sockets too
<dmphotography> Oh, I've never seen it mentioned . . .
<madhu> any one having any idea about the ettercap
<madhu> for sniffing
<dmphotography> Yeap.
<dmphotography> It's detected.
<DeadDrive> i haven't played with it much
<Titan8990> dmphotography, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_domain_socket
<madhu> how to sniff the things actually using ettercap ?
<dmphotography> You use ARPPoisoning and with SSL certificates commonly used nowadays, it throws up red flags.
<Titan8990> madhu, do you have permission to sniff on the network?
<Titan8990> madhu, or own the network
<madhu> hmmm i gottch,,,but for ARP Poising we have to edit /etc/fstab ?
<madhu> i have permission
<Titan8990> madhu, fstab has absolutly nothing to do with networking whatsever
<dmphotography> He can't ARP poision without them knowing.
<dmphotography> Search http://hackforums.net on it.
<Titan8990> madhu, http://forums.remote-exploit.org/showthread.php?t=99
<ActionParsnip1> Titan8990: it can mount shared drives on a network....
<dmphotography> There's a good tutorial on there somewhere showing how to do it.
<madhu> and one more thing,,,,any one know about netbios-ssn  (or) netbios-ds ?,,,,,,,,something like that
<Titan8990> dmphotography, he can if we configures a bridge
<dmphotography> ??  What?
<Titan8990> dmphotography, when you poison the arp you can configure it bridge that connection back to the ap
<Titan8990> dmphotography, so it doesn't halt all internet traffic on the network
<dmphotography> Oh, very nice.
<Titan8990> dmphotography, it can still be detected, but not as easily
<dmphotography> Yeah, when I tested it on my LAN, my browser threw a fit.
<DeadDrive> ok, installing all the restricted extras and flash now
<madhu> i thought it can halt the internet traffic,,,,and killed all the PID
<Titan8990> dmphotography, yes, you have to configre a tun interface and use bridged sniffing in ettercap
<madhu> pid's
<Titan8990> madhu, it will halt traffic using that guide I posted
<Titan8990> madhu, but it won't kill pid's on a remote machine
<dmphotography> Yeah, I couldn't ever find any good information on how to do all of that.  I learned how to use aircrack-ng to crack WEP networks and that's pretty much it.
<ChrisW> hey all, I'm looking to make the shell that comes with Ubuntu behave as much like Putty as possible, is there a how-to for this?
<dmphotography> I wanted to learn packet sniffing, but never could find any support oin it.
<Titan8990> ChrisW, install putty....
<madhu>  redir_command_on = "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i %iface -p tcp --dport %port -j REDIRECT --to-port %rport"
<madhu>    redir_command_off = "iptables -t nat -D PREROUTING -i %iface -p tcp --dport %port -j REDIRECT --to-port %rport"
<ChrisW> doesit run on linux?
<madhu> something like this,,, in /etc/etter.conf ?
<Titan8990> ChrisW, yes, there is a linux putty
<ActionParsnip1> ChrisW: the shell can do anything putty can and more
<Titan8990> madhu, no, those are iptables rules, they do not go in a config file
<ChrisW> ActionParsnip1: indeed, so I'd prefer to stay with it, but there are some key features that I want to be putty-like ;-)
<ActionParsnip1> ChrisW: like what, maybe we can advise
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip1, putty does make it easier to set up a ssh tunnel
<O__o> why do u need putty in linux?
<ChrisW> specifically, I want to have selecting text copy it to the clipboard
<ChrisW> I also want to be able to paste with a right-click
<ActionParsnip1> ChrisW: terminal can do that
<madhu> TItan8990 ,,,,have u been fa,iliar with ettercap ...
<madhu> means sniffing kind
<ActionParsnip1> ChrisW: oic
<Titan8990> madhu, yes, I am familiar with ettercap
<ChrisW> are either of those two possible?
 * stardux hi all
<kjell> hi
<Kiabo> hi
<O__o> ChrisW, Ctrl+insert = copy, Shift+insert = paste
<madhu>  etter cap,,,,after unified sniffing ,,,i got something like packtes are tranferred from my ip to other guest ip
<madhu> Titan8990,,,it showed something like ,,,netbios-ssn
<ActionParsnip1> ChrisW: you can copy to the clipboard fine from terminal, the right click thing im not sure of
<ActionParsnip1> ChrisW: but if you wanna use putty its there
<ActionParsnip1> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60-3 (intrepid), package size 303 kB, installed size 756 kB
<Titan8990> madhu, netbios is broadcast and doesn't need to be sniffed....
<ChrisW> O__o: yes, and I don't like those mappings, I want to change them...
<ActionParsnip1> ChrisW: just seems a bit pointless imho
<O__o> ChrisW, why?
<O__o> ctrl+insert and shift+insert are the best
<ChrisW> O__o: because I use Putty a *lot*, and having to re-train myself is not an option
<Titan8990> ChrisW, you can also use ctrl+shift+v and ctrl+shift+c
<ChrisW> Linux is supposed to allow you to configure these things ;-)
<madhu> Titan8990 ,,,, i thought some one is using my ip instead of his ip,,,, it's malfunction
<O__o> i dont see diff between putty and terminal
<ChrisW> Titan8990: yes, doing a mouse action and then holding three keys down is obviously much easier that just doing 1 mouse action ;-)
<O__o> putty is just a clone of terminal
<madhu> Titan8990,,,because when i typed the destination ip from the ettercap ,,,it opened the web site which i never opened
<Titan8990> ChrisW, you can paste in the terminal with mouse 3 as well
<ChrisW> O__o: in putty, copy is done just by selecting text, paste is done just by right clicking
<madhu> Titan8990,,,he is using mine
<O__o> ChrisW, u can copy by highlight
<ChrisW> Titan8990: I hate mouse 3, since I have a 2 button kourse
<O__o> then middle click is paste
<ActionParsnip1> O__o: theres some quirks but it comforts ex windows users with a familiar GUI
<ChrisW> O__o: how do I copy by highlight?
<Titan8990> ChrisW, xorg can emulate a 3rd mouse button
<chriz> #mplayer
<madhu> Titan8990.,,,,he is doing malfunction in the name of my ip address
<O__o> ChrisW, just highlight the text then middle click to paste
<Titan8990> madhu, I don't understand....
<Titan8990> madhu, you said you were doing unified sniffing
<ChrisW> Titan8990: okay, but how do I reconfigure nautlius to just use button 2 instead of button 3?
<Titan8990> madhu, so arp points to your machine
<O__o> ChrisW, i thought the highlight and middle click are standard in linux
<madhu> Titan8990,,,,,yes
<Titan8990> madhu, and that is where internet traffic stops
<ChrisW> O__o: yes, and I *hate* middle click
<ChrisW> how do I change that?
<O__o> wtf diff between middle click and right click?
<ChrisW> cool, okay, so highlight does work
<madhu> Titan8990,,, okay i understood it better now
<prima> gas
<ChrisW> O__o: I have a 2 button mouse, so "middle click" equates to simultaneously trying to click both buttons at once, which causes problems...
<O__o> except when u have 2 button mouse
<ActionParsnip1> old skool
<O__o> get a proper mouse
<ChrisW> right, *all* my mice are 2 button
<ChrisW> O__o: get a life
<ActionParsnip1> O__o: its one more than a mac ;)
<wet-kun> I'm trying to install ubuntu hardy in my laptop, but it freezes at 3% while loading linux kernel. what should i do?
<ChrisW> how do I reconfigure whatever-it-is-that-looks-for-middle-click to look for a right click instead?
<O__o> ChrisW, u still living in the 80s?
<ChrisW> and what does right-click do by default?
<ActionParsnip1> O__o: mac users dont like choice, hnce 1 mouse button
<O__o> i thought mac user use the newest wheel mouse
<Roq> The mac mouse can right click for ages
<O__o> all my mac friends buy the mouse with 3 buttons instead of the one button crappy mouse that came with it
<ChrisW> okay, none of which is helping me ;-)
<O__o> ChrisW, install windows and run putty if u insist using crappy mouse
<O__o> crappy mouse + crappy OS + putty is awesome
<ActionParsnip1> or grab a cheapo mouse with buttons etc
<ChrisW> O__o: wow, what a prize tool you are...
<ActionParsnip1> ChrisW: haha
<ChrisW> "oh, I can't help you solve your problem because I don't know the answer, so I'll just insult you instead"
<ChrisW> nice
<ChrisW> get a life
<ActionParsnip1> keep it civil
<ChrisW> yes, O__o, keep it civil
<ActionParsnip1> both
<dmphotography> What is the start/stop/restart commands for MySQL Server?
<Titan8990> dmphotography, /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: probably something in /etc/init.d
<ikonia> dmphotography: dont forget sudo
<guckle> action wow it actually worked
<guckle> that and an fsck
<guckle> thanks
<ikonia> ChrisW: drop the attitude and name calling now
<guckle> was about to do a net install
<ChrisW> ikonia: er, yeah, ok... so read the conversation before passing judgement
<guckle> which would have been fun too
<guckle> ill get a chance some day
<ikonia> ChrisW: your not listening - drop the name calling and attitude now.
<guckle> ;)
<ChrisW> ActionParsnip1: the one thing I miss from RHEL was the service command... what benefit is there from typing /etc/init.d/watever?
<madhu> and at last i ask you something like,,,can you name any tool in ubuntu,,, except iptables,tcpdump,wireshark,,,so that i can determine who is doing malfunction with my PC ?
<ChrisW> ikonia: okay, so maybe you can help me rather than just berating me for reacting to someone being offensive?
<ikonia> ChrisW: I'd be happy to look at your problem if you can drop that attitude your still showing
<ActionParsnip1> ChrisW: thats where services are managed (e.g. sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop) etc
<ChrisW> how do I map "middle click" to "right click", since I only have a 2 button mouse?
<Titan8990> madhu, define "malfunction"
<ChrisW> ActionParsnip1: yeah, but tab completion for it sucks ;-)
<DeadDrive> Crap, I have to be up for work in 7 hours.
<madhu> some one is trying to use my system,,,,
<DeadDrive> Night
<Milkeh> does anybody know how I turn automatic download off firefox?
<ActionParsnip1> ChrisW: should be fine, maybe your tabbing is weird
<ChrisW> Milkeh: you mean from synaptic or from within Firefox itslef?
<ikonia> ChrisW: look at invoke-rc.d that is the ubuntu version of service
<Titan8990> madhu, how?
<madhu> security leak ,,,in case of networking
<Milkeh> ChrisW, Firefox itself
<ChrisW> ActionParsnip1: well no, "service" completes fine, but /etc/init stops there because of "init.d/          initramfs-tools/" ;-)
<Titan8990> madhu, what network service do you think is being exploited? what do you plan to do about it? do you own the network?
<ChrisW> Milkeh: preferences menu
<ActionParsnip1> ChrisW: its /etc/init.d
<ChrisW> but why would you want to stop it?
<ActionParsnip1> ChrisW: stab in a period and hit tab = winner
<ChrisW> ActionParsnip1: yes, and it doesn't tab complete because of initramfs-tools ;-)
<ikonia> or use invoke-rc.d
<ChrisW> ActionParsnip1: indeed, which is what I was complaining about ;-) tab completion for it is slightly annoying compare to tab completion for "service"
<Milkeh> ChrisW, not there
<ActionParsnip1> ChrisW: yes but the perid will make it not match initramfs-tools won't it, then it will go to init.d
<madhu> i have Firestarter running,,,even though it looks strange if i look at the wireshark capturing interfaces at eth0 ,,,, then packets are heavily tranferrred from ip and recieved ,,,even though i don't use any kind of Internet services
<Titan8990> ChrisW, you could set is env variable so you only have to do something like: $a/mysql restart
<ikonia> invo [tab] works fine
<madhu> TItan8990,,, i have Firestarter running,,,even though it looks strange if i look at the wireshark capturing interfaces at eth0 ,,,, then packets are heavily tranferrred from ip and recieved ,,,even though i don't use any kind of Internet services
<durt> madhu: from what ip addresses?
<ChrisW> Milkeh: Edit -> Preferences -> Advanced -> Update
<ChrisW> why do you want to disable it?
<madhu> my ip is kept static,,,,
<Titan8990> madhu, wireshark is an advanced packet analyzation tool, there is nothing that will provide you with more information
<ChrisW> Titan8990: yeah, I guess I could call it $service ;-)
<ChrisW> or just have a shell script that did "/etc/init.d $1 $2" and call it service ;-()
<durt> madhu: what ip are the packets coming from?
<Titan8990> ChrisW, I do the same for my web root dir which is overly long in gentoo: /var/www/localhost/htdocs
<Titan8990> ChrisW, yes and you can also make a custom path that contains symlinks to the /etc/init.d but it may not work with some services
<ChrisW> Titan8990: why wouldn't it?
<madhu> <durt>,,,,the ip which are commming from the unknown sites which i never opened in my browser,,,,so some one is using my ip,,,i don't know how,,, is it the guy who have the admin password can have better control over that
<linuxmce> hello
<madhu> admin password of the server
<madhu> ?
<linuxmce> anyone know how to switch off DHCP server from kubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> madhu: sudo /etc/init.d/dhcpd stop  most likely
<ikonia> linuxmce: disable the dhcpd service in /etc/init.d with update-rc.d
<ikonia> linuxmce: or as ActionParsnip1 stop it on a temporary basis
<madhu> most likely,,,what ?
<Milkeh> ChrisW, it's all updated already
<Titan8990> ChrisW, because some are wierd about it... some services will not start properly if you do: cd /etc/init.d    then  ./service start    they require the absolute path
<madhu> ActionParsnip1,,,, Most like what ?
<Milkeh> ChrisW, it just automaticly opens files
<Titan8990> ChrisW, I couldn't tell you why but that is how it is
<mib_72urbwl2> think this is right place to search help with ubunt?
<mib_72urbwl2> *ubuntu
<ChrisW> Milkeh: er?
<linuxmce> how to disable it completely
<ikonia> linuxmce: I told you
<dmphotography> One last thing, where does MySQL store the database files?
<ikonia> dmphotography: look in /etc/my.cnf for your database file location
<Milkeh> ChrisW, about firefox automaticly opening/downloading files
<ChrisW> and? what's the problem with that?
<mib_72urbwl2> just installed 8.10 and updated it but now i can't use wired connection. wired worked when i updated but now it can't get connection. tried multiple wires but nothing
<fw1> is there a way to set the language from grub?
<dmphotography> ikonia: I mean the actual databases.
<dmphotography> ikonia: The database data files.
<ikonia> dmphotography: yes, I'm telling you
<madhu> mib_72urbwl2,,,, check out /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> dmphotography: its /etc/mysql/my.cnf sorry
<susscorfa> is anyone aware of a good RDF(s) editor?
<Jaan|Perfect> hi all
<ActionParsnip1> madhu: most likely to be the command i gave. Chek in /etc/init.d
<Jaan|Perfect> good evening
<susscorfa> with valitation and code completion
<madhu> okay thankx
<madhu> RDF(s) in Ubuntu ?
<susscorfa> yes madhu
<dmphotography> ikonia: That is the MySQL configuration file.
<Jaan|Perfect> i would like to try live cd, and i am interested in which version shpuld i download, i am planning to download through utorrent
<ikonia> dmphotography: re-read what I said
<erUSUL> Jaan|Perfect: last versin 8.10 intrepid ibex
<Titan8990> dmphotography, you have to use mysqldump to create .sql file from your database
<dmphotography> ikonia: I'm referring to the databases.  For example, if I create phpBB as a new database, where does it store the database files for that database at?
<ikonia> dmphotography: look IN the /etc/mysql.cnf file it will tell you where YOUR database files are
<dmphotography> Ok.
<ikonia> dmphotography: READ what people are telling you, not what you want to read
<rotkeppchen> hey
<Jaan|Perfect> i am using a laptop
<ikonia> dmphotography: it's /var/lib/mysql - but I was trying to get you to look so you'd know how your database is put togheter
<susscorfa> madhu: i like oxygen but that doesn't work for rdf / rdfs
<madhu> susscorfa,,,  how you are using RDF in ubuntu ?
<Jaan|Perfect> should i download this package ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent  ?
<Guest34715> can someone tell me ,if i re-install ubuntu, should i have to again download codecs and updates....?
<ikonia> Guest34715: yes
<gidna> Hi
<Titan8990> Jaan|Perfect, yes but you will likely get better download speeds if you use one of the mirrors
<dmphotography> ikonia: Thank you.  Yeah, I found it.  It's the data directory was what I was asking, just forgot what it was called.
<madhu> oxygen or Doxygen ?
<susscorfa> madhu: i use rdf for writing schemas
<gidna> if I'm running a programm on the console... How can I escute an other command?
<susscorfa> oxygen propertairy package
<durt> Jaan|Perfect: sure, just make sure it's from a trustworthy source
<ikonia> gidna: use a different console with ctrl+alt+f2,f3.f4 etc
<madhu> ohh okay,,, i gotccha
<Titan8990> gidna, you can open a new tab or your could have done the first command like so:   command &
<Guest34715> ikonia: is it possible to  save updates on media(cd or dvd) and use it...?
<ikonia> Guest34715: easier to re-install it
<Jaan|Perfect> Titan8990 | i am downloading from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ , my connection and power are somewhat erratci at times
<ikonia> Dick_Head: can you change your nick please
<deany> Guest34715, its called Apt On CD
<Guest34715> ikonia:k thanx.......
<ezerhoden> gidna: like Titan8990 said, using & will give you the prompt back, also using disown will not close the app when/if you close the terminal
<Titan8990> Jaan|Perfect, yep, thats the place
<Guest34715> deany: what ..? is it the cmd to save codecs and updates on cd...?
<ikonia> !aptoncd > Guest34715
<ubottu> Guest34715, please see my private message
<durt> Jaan|Perfect: use a download manager that can resume an interupted download
<dmphotography> So Apache on Linux is VERY secure with default settings, especially compared to Windows, right?
<Jaan|Perfect> that's why i am using utorrent
<Titan8990> dmphotography, that is very distro specific
<mib_72urbwl2> just installed 8.10 and updated it but now i can't use wired connection. wired worked when i updated but now it can't get connection. tried multiple wires but nothing
<dmphotography> Oh really?  How about on Ubuntu?
<Titan8990> dmphotography, my gentoo apache install had root owning the /var/www dir.....
<Guest34715> thanx......
<adante> hi folks, i'm making a backup of my root partition just incase this gparted livecd resize goes wrong - at the moment i am just cp -Rp /bin /etc /lib /sbin /usr /boot /home /opt /srv /var /vmlinuz /media /opt /root  -- is there anything else i should be doing?
<ikonia> dmphotography:as secure as any OS dependong on how YOU set it up and YOU maintain it
<madhu> <susscorfa>,,, this may help you http://inkdroid.org/journal/tag/rdf/
<Titan8990> dmphotography, ubuntu is pretty secure OTB
<Jaan|Perfect> Titan8990 | should i write the cd at 8 or 12 x speed
<ikonia> adante: I don't advisee using copy command
<ActionParsnip1> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ikonia> adante: you can look at cp -x and cp -p too for your options, but I suggest you look at a tar and or dd backup if you have space
<dmphotography> I'm noticing the permissions are much more stict here than with Windows.
<ikonia> adante: or look at the urls ubottu just sent you
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: yes, it makes things more secure
<ikonia> dmphotography: thats nonsense, it's a different permissions system
<Titan8990> Jaan|Perfect, lower speed gives less chance of fail, really depends on how old your burner is
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: as a user you will rarely access any files outside your own ~
<Jaan|Perfect> Titan8990, my burner is brand new
<susscorfa> thx madhu ill have a look
<deany> adante, easy method is just use clonezilla and backup the partition
<Titan8990> Jaan|Perfect, then burn max speed
<cdburgess> adante. use tar
<Jaan|Perfect> ok
<Jaan|Perfect> where do i find moe info about this live cd
<dmphotography> What are the most common exploits/attacks made on Apache servers besides vulnerabilities in scripts such as forums, etc?
<adante> deany: hm, partition is 750gb, only using 4g atm
<Titan8990> Jaan|Perfect, the alternate is an installer, not a livecd
<ikonia> dmphotography: read apache.org
<ikonia> dmphotography: or use apache support resources
<dmphotography> Or the ones you've encountered.
<adante> was hoping to avoid a block level copy for this reason
<Titan8990> dmphotography, also there is a #apache channel on freenode
<deany> adante, thats all it`ll backup.. but will save partition info
<adante> would clonezilla avoid copying unnecessary data?
<madhu> <susscorfa> ,,,not that link sorry about that,,, have a look at this http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-rdf-syntax/
<Titan8990> adante, clonezilla will copy everything, it makes images
<dmphotography> Right.  I was just curious what you all have encountered if you have/are running an Apache server.
<adante> Titan8990: oh ok
<cdburgess> adante. try g4l
<Titan8990> dmphotography, milw0rm.org
<deany> adante, it wont copy 750gig.. it will image the data only
<adante> so is there some filesystem level backup i can use? if it goes wrong i can restore the files from another computer by plugging the hdd in, but yeah don't have space to backup 750
<Titan8990> dmphotography, there you can read up on all the latest apache exploits
<deany> adante, i use it and it doesnt...
<Titan8990> dmphotography, as well as acquire the shellcode and use it to pentest your server
<adante> deany: hm ok then i'll give it a try
<adante> deany: thanks
<|HSO|SadiQ> how can I check my filesystem for consistency/errors/etc...my pc crashed...took me 30 mins to boot it up again
<deany> adante, i use it to make full disk backup of dualboot
<adante> deany: cool
<dmphotography> Yeah, I had a hacker show me how to use a shell and root a server . . but an AV program will most likely detect it and remove it.
<dmphotography> But they had to have access to upload the file.
<ActionParsnip1> !info abiword > gcs8
<ubottu> abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.4-4ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 2833 kB, installed size 7604 kB
<ikonia> dmphotography: not really anything to do with ubuntu, there are better places to chat about this please
<SmileDay> How can do convert img => iso?
<SmileDay> AceronelSO is no.,...
<deany> SmileDay, most of the time it is an ISO
<etfb> How do I revert to an older kernel, say 2.6.27-9?  I stupidly apt-get autoremoved the old one, but now I realise -11 has broken a bunch of things that used to work.
<ActionParsnip1> SmileDay: ccd2iso will do it
<SmileDay> no. it is can not...
<SmileDay> Error ISO-9660
<ActionParsnip1> SmileDay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages
<deany> mount it and make an iso of it
<SmileDay> AH... ccd2iso....
<deany> oh, its a clonecd image?
 * ActionParsnip1 used a simple websearch
<etfb> How do I tell what video driver I'm using right now?
<deany> well .img could be anything
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: lshw -C video
<deany> they jsut iso`s when i use em
<deany> just*
<deany> ActionParsnip1, btw, removing ubuntu-desktop after install xubuntu-desktop, removed everything, even xorg... thankfully its just a vm
<ActionParsnip1> deany: you dont remove that
<deany> quick re-enable of network (it disabled eth0 for some reason).
<ActionParsnip1> !purexfce | deany
<ubottu> deany: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<|HSO|SadiQ> how can I check my filesystem for consistency/errors/etc ??
<deany> Hmmm.. nevermind
<deany> quickly fixed it anyway
<deany> |HSO|SadiQ, sudo touch /forcefsck   and reboot
<deany> or boot into recovery mode and choose it from the menu
<ActionParsnip1> deany: nice
<deany> It removed php and apache i had setup tho too..  odd
<deany> apt is unpredictable at time...
<ActionParsnip1> deany: its all deps, apt just reads the deps that the packagers specify
<etfb> deany: For some reason, the dependencies get really mixed up with those "umbrella" packages.
<ActionParsnip1> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<etfb> deany: Like, if package "everything-foo" gives you the bar, baz and quux programs, sometimes removing bar will cause it to remove everything.  It's weird.
<etfb> Now I want to revert to the bog-standard vesa video drivers, to see if my Radeon drivers are the cause of a couple of problems.  But xorg.conf is a thing of the past (I'm on Kubuntu 8.10).  What do I do?
<kapipi> Does anyone know what folders similar to this one ".fr-YRpu3q" in my homedir is?
<ikonia> etfb: you can hardcode the driver into xorg.conf
<ikonia> kapipi: temporary folder of some sort - maybe messanger etc etc
<kapipi> ikonia: I was thining maybe its fileroller's temp files
<tavi> where i can find /var/lib/alsa file cause i intend to delete and replace
<tavi> ?
<kapipi> *thinking
<kapipi> ikonia: I wonder why it's not removing them though.
<etfb> ikonia: Where, though?  xorg.conf is a shadow of its former self.
<SmileDay> installed "automake" pack. but can not "make" command.
<ikonia> etfb: put the driver "vesa" line in
<ikonia> SmileDay: what are you trying to build and why ?
<tom_> how many users are in this channel?
<ikonia> tavi: 1300+
<Titan8990> !build-essentials | SmileDay
<ubottu> SmileDay: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tavi> ?
<ikonia> tavi: sorry - not you
<SmileDay> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages want ccd2iso
<XoroZ> how can I add something to the lunch menu with root privileges? like sudo cmd?
<SmileDay> install
<ikonia> SmileDay: that already exists in the package manager
<neosisani> in ubuntu bluetooth and wireless just stopped working. version is 8.10 and no updates have been done for several days. iwconfig detecsts extension at ath0 and dmesg shows that bluetooth driver is loaded but hcitool doesn't show anything
<ikonia> SmileDay: open the package manager and search for ccd2iso and you'll find it already exists and you can just click "install"
<SmileDay> oh Thank
<tom_> i need a sis163u wlan driver for ubuntu x64
<akv> I have just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on a SUN T5120 (UltraSparc T2) - if i check /proc/cpuinfo, i see that is has 64 ncpus, but only one active. No matter how much load i put on it, it will not use more than one CPU...
<XoroZ> how can I add something to the lunch menu with root privileges? like sudo cmd?
<ikonia> tom_: oooh, sis as a company providers bad support, let me see if I can see anything
<LuXor> *NIX Geeks S.O.S, cannot access sites.. the firefox are closing autaomatically
<cisto> ciao
<LuXor> *NIX Geeks S.O.S, cannot access sites.. the firefox are closing autaomatically
<ikonia> LuXor:  ?
<LuXor> ikonia: ??
<ikonia> LuXor: do you want to ask a question
<cisto> per caso qualcuno mi vede?
<ikonia> LuXor: do you mean you are having trouble accesing websites through firefox, firefox is crashing ?
<LuXor> someone will help?
<cisto> ci sono in chat?
<ikonia> LuXor: do you mean you are having trouble accesing websites through firefox, firefox is crashing ?
<ikonia> cisto: what language do you speak ?
<ikonia> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Bodsda> on windows you can add folders to the taskbar, so you can quickly open the contents of the folder, does ubuntu offer such functionality?
<ikonia> Bodsda: right click on the top bar and use the "add" function
<LuXor> ikonia:  yes i want, i cannot access sites
<ikonia> LuXor: what happens when you open a site (what site are you trying to open)
<Bodsda> ikonia, yeah, but what should i add?
<LuXor> ikonia: actually i cant access no local sites, im from georgia...
<etfb> Bodsda: I've never done that in Windows, but I suppose it's possible.  Interesting idea.  No idea if it can be done in Gnome, but in KDE I expect it would be easy...
<LuXor> ikonia: global are working fine
<Bodsda> etfb, its just a useful feature, i require it for having a folder of pdf's quickly accessible,
<etfb> LuXor: Georgia the former Soviet republic, or Georgia the home of Coca Cola and lynch mobs?
<ikonia> Bodsda: looking...
<Bodsda> ikonia, cheers dude
<deany> Bodsda, im Gnome and have used that functionality in windows and want the same thing.. sadly its not possible
<ikonia> LuXor: can you try to explain that a bit better please
<deany> not the way I want it to work anyway
<LuXor> etfb: i dont understand
<Bodsda> deany, hmm, ok -- i think il have to get my books out and add this feature
<etfb> LuXor: Probably the one in northern Europe then...
<LuXor> etfb: caucas...
<etfb> LuXor: Are you having a problem with Firefox? Does it close suddenly without warning?
<LuXor> ikonia: k, here's the deal: i can't just acces sites, the firefox are closing JUST when i am writing a site, when the site is readed by browser firefox are closing itself
<LuXor> etfb: i dont know where are a problem
<ikonia> LuXor: so as you are typing in the browser address firefox closes ?
<sick_kid> vghbb
<sick_kid> ubyugu
<LuXor> ikonia: yes, after the browser reads and access that site what i have typed
<ikonia> sick_kid: what's up ?
<ikonia> LuXor: what version of ubuntu ?
<LuXor> ikonia: 8.10
<Asfi> hi
<etfb> LuXor: I had the same problem.  I fixed it by uninstalling winbind.
<ikonia> LuXor: what happens if you open a terminal and type "firefox" when it crashes do you see any text
<ikonia> etfb: interesting comment
<LuXor> etfb: sudo apt-get remove winbind apt-get install winbind?
<kjell> !hi | Asfi
<ubottu> Asfi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<etfb> ikonia: Seems to be some kind of bug in the WINS name server lookup (or something like that).
<Asfi> who can help me for a question about /etc/fstab ?
<kjell> !ask | Asfi
<ubottu> Asfi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> Asfi: if you ask it many people maybe able to
<etfb> LuXor: Yes - don't reinstall it though, just remove it.
<Kenny-bbr> (1) I installed a new HDD in a dual boot environment. Ubuntu recognizes it without problem, but my Vista partition does not load VISTA anymore: it says "BOOTMGR.EXE is missing". Now, it is in my understanding, that i did not change anything to Vista or it's MBR.. Can this be due to GRUB ? Can i do anything to try and regain control of the VISTA-partition(boot it)
<LuXor> ikonia: no.. i dont see any text, just closing, no text, no warning, no error
<ikonia> LuXor: nothing on the terminal ?
<LuXor> ikonia: i'm on XP for now... but i think i would try it from terminal it will not do
<LuXor> ikonia: dosent matter ( i think ) :)
<ikonia> LuXor: you don't know what your saying, I'm asking you to try that for debugging
<etfb> LuXor: If you apt-get remove winbind, you may lose the ability to connect to Windows computers on your network, but if it fixes the Firefox crash then you know it's the cause.
<ikonia> LuXor: it does matter - a lot
<ikonia> LuXor: that's why I'm asking
<Kenny-bbr> (2) btw: i still see BOOTMGR.exe on the partition, so it can't be "missing".. grub is not looking right.. i tried to edit the hd(x,y) but doesn't help
<Asfi> I don't know how I can set this : "sudo mount -t smbfs //server/www /media/www -o rw,uid=macsim" into my /etc/fstab. I have test a couple of solution but it never works
<LuXor> etfb: so you mean to just remove it?
<etfb> LuXor: That is what I did.  Firefox crashed nearly every time I opened a new page.  There were no warnings, no messages.  It even crashed when I reinstalled Firefox and removed the .mozilla directory.  I removed winbind, and the problem went away.
<LuXor> etfb: ok i will try dude, thanks a lot :)
<alex^^> how can i disable my monitor from going into a "black screen" mode after being idle for 20mins? 8.10 ubuntu - ive already disabled the "screensaver" but its still doing a blackscreen after 20minsish
<etfb> If it works, spread the news.  It seems to be a recent bug in winbind that the developers should fix.
<RdeWilde> Hello, I'm getting an error, hope someone can help me?  The message says:    " Failed to execute /init . No init found; Try passing 'init=' "  ..
<RdeWilde> Actually, I passed it, but it wasn't found, because it's inside of initrd.img ? How can I refer to my init file which is packed inside the image?
<Kenny-bbr> Asfi: Try: //server/www/ /media/www/ smbfs user=macsim,password=_password_,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0 (I am not sure, so if it doesn't work: remove the line)
<SmileDay> Convert from .ISO to .Img(ccd2iso use). but converted files is 0 byte....;;
<etoo> etfb
<Asfi> ok Kenny-bbr thanks you
<SmileDay> Help me
<etoo> help you
<etoo> ok
<SmileDay> Convert from .ISO to .Img(ccd2iso use). but converted files is 0 byte....;;
<rodolfo_> I need to get the "# git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/drm " command working but in order to do that, what package do I need to install? git-core? what...?
<LuXor> ikonia, not working
<LuXor> etfb, not working
<SmileDay> how can .img files mount to VM(VIrtualBox, others..)?
<RdeWilde> rodolfo_; Yes..
<etfb> LuXor: Bother!
<LuXor> etfb, tell me some browser
<Asfi> hi, re Kenny-bbr, it's not good
<LuXor> etfb, to install it with apt
<etfb> LuXor: ???
<RdeWilde> Hello, I'm getting an error, hope someone can help me?  The message says:    " Failed to execute /init . No init found; Try passing 'init=' "  ..      It's in my  initrd,  how do I reference to it?
<LuXor> etfb, some internet browser packgage to install it, i will try another browser
<LuXor> etfb, if it will work it means something are wrong in firefox :)
<etfb> LuXor: I don't know what other browsers to install in Ubuntu.  I use Kubuntu, which has Konqueror.
<oCean_> LuXor, "arora" is simple cross platform browser
<SmileDay> Help set the "VirtualBox Share folders"... Main OS Ubuntu, Virtual OS is WIndows...
<LuXor> i was right, something happened to firefox
<Kenny-bbr> Asfi: did you try a "mount -a" after you changed /etc/fstab ?
<Kenny-bbr> Asfi: does it output something?
<Asfi> I have restart my PC
<SmileDay> Please help set "VirtialBox Share folders"(Main is Ubuntu and Virtual is WIndows.)
<prodigel> hi all. i have this sd card 4 Gb that won't let itself read for nothing. The photo cam works ok, tried low formatting(on the camera), same result
<Asfi> mount -a say /etc/fstab don't have a final line
<Asfi> :) it's ok with add a line to my /etc/fstab Kenny-bbr, thanks you for all
<DIFH-ice1oot> SmileDay: look at the manuel from virtual box, you have to use "net use" or something like that because the virtual directory is a server on vbox which you must access from windows mit "net use"
<SmileDay> Please help set "VirtialBox Share folders"(Main is Ubuntu and Virtual is WIndows.)
<SmileDay> oh
<LuXor> etfb, the problem was in the cookies LOOL!
<rodolfo_> RdeWilde it doesn't work coz nothing happens
<Kenny-bbr> Asfi: np
<etfb> LuXor: Weird!  All fixed now?
<LuXor> etfb, yaa :)
<bm> ntelligent African boy
<etfb> LuXor: Good!  Another happy ending!
<rodolfo_> RdeWilde I mean,after that command I should then run the # cd drm command but it tells me it (file or dir) doesn't exist
<deany> SmileDay, just navigate with network places
<SmileDay> How can I do monut .img file to CD-ROM Drive?
<deany> you will see it there.. right click and map it
<Kenny-bbr> i asked a question at 13:13 (GMT+1 time).. can anyone take a look into it?
<Asfi> but Kenny-bbr  I have an other problem now, I can't make subdir (and file)
<etfb> Kenny-bbr: Have you seen this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<f3rN> hi everyone!
<f3rN> hey, does someone know about a little brother irc channel?
<kjell> f3rN: little brother?
<etfb> f3rN: You mean the book by Cory Doctorow, or something else?
<f3rN> doctorow's book
<Kenny-bbr> etfb: i could try the vista command line utility
<Kenny-bbr> thx for info, i actually saw this page but didn't spot the CL tool
<wbagam> Kenny-bbr, did you try to do a fixmbr?
<mrp> I am trying to do a install with network connectivity hower at the "Select and install software" step it just keeps failing, I am assuming because there is no internet
<wbagam> or am I chiming in a bit to late?
<ikonia> f3rN: not here
<f3rN> yeah, i know it is not here
<Kenny-bbr> wbagam: not yet.. i am not experienced with mbr
<f3rN> but maybe somebody would know 'bout it
<ikonia> f3rN: so please don't ask
<f3rN> take it easy ikonia
<ikonia> f3rN: so please don't ask
<Kenny-bbr> fyi: my ubuntu starts perfect, all my data partitions are loaded but my vista doesn't boot
<wbagam> fixmbr is pretty simple to use.  the command in vista to modify boot setting is bcdedit.exe if I recall
<f3rN> what's wrong with you?
<etfb> f3rN: http://tinyurl.com/dgez8f
<ikonia> f3rN: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only,
<Kenny-bbr> Asfi: do a 'ls -l'
<ikonia> f3rN: by asking offtopic questions (more so if you shouldn't) you move away from the topic of the channel, please don't ask
<Kenny-bbr> Asfi: you will probably don't have enough permissions
<Wunderbar> is there a way to make kubuntu as user friendly as ubuntu, in the sense that the date and weather appear in the taskbar- which also integrates well with the email client/calendar of your choice?
<Asfi> yes
<ikonia> Wunderbar: you can customise the kubuntu desktop sure
<ikonia> Wunderbar: there are notes on kde-look.org and experienced users in #kubuntu
<Wunderbar> thanks ikonia
<Wunderbar> appreciated
<Kenny-bbr> Asfi try these commands: 'sudo umount /media/www' & 'sudo chown _user_:_group_ /media/www' & 'sudo chmod 777 /media/www'
<Kenny-bbr> (change _user_ and _group_ for your situation)
<Kenny-bbr> and then 'mount -a' to mount again
<etfb> Wunderbar: KDE 4.2 is quite usable, if sometimes a bit flaky.  And all that stuff is customisable in KDE _far more_ than it is in Gnome.
<etfb> Wunderbar: Gnome's attitude is that you're a novice who doesn't want to be confused by too many options.  KDE's attitude is that you have infinite time and patience to tweak everything.
<Wunderbar> yeah,, Ive been pleasantly surprised by kde, especially in terms of speed
<Asfi> but with this : "sudo mount -t smbfs //server/www /media/www -o rw,uid=macsim" I have the permissions :s
<Wunderbar> and it looks like it likes to be tweeked, if you know what you're doing
<Kenny-bbr> Asfi: can you c/p the line from your /etc/fstab ? (please remove the password!!)
<Asfi> (I don't have password
<Asfi> /server/www/ /media/www/ smbfs user=macsim,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0
<benito> ho un problema di risoluzione con il monitor qualcuno mi può aiutare
<Wunderbar> ohzie, one problem with kde has been that I can't currently get any sound with smplayer? all the other apps work fine
<Kenny-bbr> Asfi: can you access /media/www
<Kenny-bbr> do you see the contents?
<Asfi> yes
<Kenny-bbr> hmm ok
<Asfi> I can make a dir/file
<Asfi> but in this new dir, I can't do anything
<Asfi> with fstab, I have this permission on the new dir : "drwxr-xr-x" and with my command I have this ; "drwxrwxr-x"
<TehDuffman> is there any way to get ciaro dock to show on just one of my twin view screens?
<Kenny-bbr> ok then try: unmounting it, do a chown user:password /media/www/* and a chmod 777 /media/www/*
<IsUp> hello!
<Kenny-bbr> Asfi: there is something missing in /etc/fstab, i am no expert on it, but the main issue is: you don't have WRITE permissions on that subfolder
<penela>  I intalled 8.10 and have a laptop with ATI Mobility 9700.  Can I do anything except mirror or span with a dual head display?  I wish to have separate desktops and menus etc on each monitor.
<Dr_Willis> I dident think think the owndership of a MOUNT POINT. mattered if you mount somthing to that point/directorry. the permissions then are based on what got mounted to it.
<Kenny-bbr> perhaps somebody here can improve what i said to you
<Asfi> Ok Kenny-bbr
<Kenny-bbr> Dr_Willis: i see
<Asfi> thanks you for your help ;)
<Kenny-bbr> learning new things here
<Kenny-bbr> :)
<Kenny-bbr> as i mentioned: i am no expert, but i am very eager to learn
<Dr_Willis> Kenny-bbr:  if ya think it through.. it could be a nasty security issue to do it the other way :)
<Dank> hi
<Dr_Willis> but Ive missed the original problem. MOunting things in linux - is a VERY well doucmented topic.. with 1000's of web sites  on the topic
<aluno1> Ola,
<Kenny-bbr> Dr_Willis: the root of the problem is his line /etc/fstab
<JEEBcz> what's the recommended virus checker / antivirus for ubuntu?
<Kenny-bbr> using that line; he doesn't have permissions W-permissions in folders he creates in the mount point
<aluno1> ola
<Kenny-bbr> maybe there is a conflict: local user versus mount point user
<Kenny-bbr> brb
<usser> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<JEEBcz> thank you, I'll check it out
<JEEBcz> mainly there's a need to check new files incoming to the workstation
<penela> Can someone offer advice regarding AIT MObility 9700 and Dual Head setup?
<Dr_Willis> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Dr_Willis> penela:  i recall seeing it done.. :) but that was ages ago.. i dont have any ati systems any more
<penela> Dr_Willis : thanks, but that still refers to fglrxconfig which is no longer as I understand it.
<Kenny-bbr> Asfi: i suggest looking google or ubuntuforums
<adante> hey guys any idea how long resize2fs should take?
<Kenny-bbr> for instance: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-2197.html
<Kenny-bbr> it is a similair problem
<Kenny-bbr> i got to go now, i wish you succes
<Asfi> I have found the solution (I am testing)
<cakey> sudo success
<Asfi> yes it's ok :) I have add this : uid=1000
<Kenny-bbr> Asfi: if you find it
<Kenny-bbr> can you private message me the /etc/fstab that works
<Kenny-bbr> i am very interested
<Kenny-bbr> aaah ok, oversaw your last post to the channel :p
<Kenny-bbr> great
<GodfatherofEir1> Any ideas why my 8.10 install is becoming abnormally slow at startup? I think it has something to do with initializing the multimedia controller
<cakey> check services
<Asfi> ;)
<cakey> admin > services
<cakey> try to turn stuff that slows down your PC off
<cakey> and check /etc/init.d
<cakey> *down
<dny> does anyone use netbeans for c++ development? i have some problems with managing different targets...
<GodfatherofEir1> Well, how would I turn it off, considering that I'd have to modify startup procedure
<Dr_willis> GodfatherofEir1:  i would disable the framebuffer/splash screen to look for any boot time error messages/clues as to whats going on.. If you have not allready done so
<imbolc> jah
<GodfatherofEir1> Dr_willis, well it doesnt seem to have any errors though, but it just doesnt process, like, what happens, is that it goes to load the multimedia controler, and it takes about 10 seconds to load before it goes to load the other one
<lucax> how can i stop pulseaudio from starting in intrepid? i want to use alsa, ive checked in audio configuration and ALSA is checked in every option but pulse is still starting
<SmileDay> How can run cdemu-daemon... Help me
<Pantung> hey i got a problem, hope some1 can help me
<Pantung> [00000462] oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<Pantung> when i open VLC and i get no sound
<Pantung> it worked yestoday
<Dango> join #tsiga
<SmileDay> How Can I Do Run CDEmu-daemon;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<Pantung> got an audio problem [00000462] oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<Pantung> in VLC trying to play a MKV file, i have checked alsamixer
<fosco_> Pantung: oss is a very old sound system, configure vlc to use alsa sound system
<xnt> does anyone know how to enable PAE on 8.10?
<Dr_willis> !find cdemu
<ubottu> File cdemu found in gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-doc, transcode
<Dr_willis> SmileDay:  tell the channel what that program is  perhaps?
<xnt> I already searched
<jrib> xnt: desktop or server?
<xnt> im on a desktop with 4GB of ram and only 2GB shows up
<jrib> xnt: why not use 64bit?  afaik, to enable PAE on the desktop, you'll need to recompile your kernel
<Dr_willis> xnt:  i thought that needed either 64bit kernel. or the SERVER kernel that has pae enabled.. so you want the server kernel?
<Dr_willis> !pae
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pae
<xnt> I would but my proc is 32-bit. :(
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<xnt> I remember I got it working in 8.04 somehow
<Dr_willis> xnt:  guess ya go with the 32bit server kernel method perhaps?  Ive not tried/worried about it too much.. its odd that only 2gb is showing up.. it should be showing up just a little under 4gb
<silv3r_m00n> I see that in synaptic upgradable packages the version is not the same as the latest version of some softwares ... why ?
<xnt> ok im guessing apt-get install linux-image-server
<jrib> xnt: how much does the bois see?
<Dr_willis> silv3r_m00n:  as in latest version  of a software that 'exiss on the software web site?'  Ubuntu does updates every 6 mo..  so if 'bubbaedit 1.01' comes out today.. it will NOT be included untill perhaps 6 mo from the last release.
<jrib> bios even
<xnt> 4GB I think
<silv3r_m00n> Dr_willis: but it will happen eventually ?
<dmphotography> Where is DocumentIndex defined in Apache 2 on Ubuntu?
<silv3r_m00n> Dr_willis: and like the ubuntu site gives end dates for supporting a particular distro version .. then will the updates come even after that period ?
<Dr_willis> silv3r_m00n:  its how ubuntu does its release cycles.. if Program Bubbaedit 1.5 is out when the 6 mo relese hts.. then thats the version to be included.. 6 mo later.. they will include whatever is out at that time.
<Dr_willis> silv3r_m00n:  otherwise its mainly updates for Security issues only in most cases
<Tim_work> hello - can anyone tell me how i get root access in the desktop.  i know the sudo cmd for terminal but i want to save a txt file in a folder that is owned by root. btw i`m n00b
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> Can anybody tell me that where acpi logs on intrepid?
<xnt> dr_willis: so to install the server kernel i have to run apt-get install linux-image-server?
<MetaMorfoziS> There are no file under /var/log/acpid
<red-rum> could someone give me a help with an nvidia card and strange colours on video playback?
<jrib> Tim_work: what folder?
<xnt> ok ill thake that as a yes, i gotta go to work? :P
<Pantung> fosco_, its not only in VLC the problem is, xbmc is also a problem
<Tim_work> in /var/www
<jrib> Tim_work: gksudo gedit /var/www/name_of_file, but what you should really do is setup proper permissions for your user for /var/www....
<jrib> !permissions > Tim_work
<ubottu> Tim_work, please see my private message
<fw1> what protocol builds up the 'Network' file browser
<Vinceman> firefly2442 are there free finite element programs too?
<Dr_willis> xnt ive no idea. ive never needed the server kernel.
<red-rum> hello? could anyone help with nvidia card problems?
<rano> fghhj
<RichardP> Hi, Im just about to reinstall a Linux box and have settled on Ubuntu due to past experiences with it - operationally, how different is 8.10 and 8.04 LTS?  Will I run into problems with software wanting 'newer' versions of libraries et al or should i get away with it?
<TopKatz> hello
<rano> drzrtdzh
<Dr_willis> fwl you mean samba?
<TopKatz> I just installed 8.1 and emerald does not apear to be working right
<RichardP> I'd prefer the LTS release, but is it much more hassle?
<TopKatz> and my window title bar is sort of wonking out
<TopKatz> is there a known isue?
<fw1> Dr_willis, its not smb, as that would come under the windows network
<adante> wow
<adante> i rebooted my system and my /dev/sda and /dev/sdb are now swapped
<adante> i don't really like this how can i restore them and prevent this from happening again?
<Tim_work> iim so lost
<Tim_work> gksu nautilus should use this?
<Bodsda> how can i exclude a folder from a mv command? i want to do  mv ./* ./folder/  without trying to move folder into itself, so i need to exclude it
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<hugh_path> Bodsda: please read the mv man page (man mv).
<Guest69717> can some one tell me how to update from 8.04 to 8.10. i have ubuntu 8.10 cd..
<tuxt0r> What happened to the Intrepid repos? There's still no FF3.0.6 and it's all in the Jaunty repo. I thought it would be supported for 18 months!
<jose> ¿como puedo poner iconos en el escritorio?
<ianadus> adante, i think it is a udev matter, but if you use uuid in /etc/fstab you don't really need to know the name
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade | Guest69717
<ubottu> Guest69717: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jrib> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tuxt0r> Guest69717: You can do it over the Internet or the Alternate CD, not from the Desktop CD unless you want to wipe your disk and start again.
<Bodsda> hugh_path, it does not mention anything about exclusion
<blazon> Is there a way to prevent other users from seeing whats in the /home directory in gnome?
<ActionParsnip1> Guest69717: make sure you md5 check the iso and verify the cd is good
<Milosz> does anyone else have segfaults in pam_smbpass?
<hugh_path> Bodsda: Right, there is none.  It will notice if you try to move it's self (.) and gripe that you can't do that.
<Bodsda> blazon, remove there read permission
<tuxt0r> blazdon: Set permission on your home directory to Owner: Read/Write, Group: None, Others: None. Recursive.
<blazon> ok
<blazon> i thought so
<Bodsda> hugh_path, huh? are you saying i cant do this?
<adante> ianadus: i do use uuid but i'm just worried this will come back to bite me on the ass sometime in hte future
<hugh_path> Bodsda: Now what you can do is move files like this "mv * .??*" will move most everything but odd cases like .x, which are rare in Unix.
<Bodsda> blazon, thats probably the easiest way,   chmod <group>-r /home/name
<Davedan> how do I check in the command line if a package is installed?
<Bodsda> hugh_path, yes, but that assumes all my files are of the same extension, i have about 20 different file extensions in that folder
<ActionParsnip1> Davedan: dpkg -l | grep <something>
<hugh_path> Bodsda: The man page is the final word, unless you use some other application (or write one).
<Davedan> ActionParsnip1:  thanks. I thought it is part of apt-something
<Bodsda> hugh_path, thanks for your time
<wd4lko> Ctrl Alt F1-F6 has weird looking text like binary or signs, anybody else have that ? The screen looks like its moved to the left !
<hugh_path> Bodsda: no, my example has nothing to do with extensions, that is not really a valid concept in Unix.
<jrib> Bodsda: it's trivial to do in zsh.  In bash, you probably need to do some awkward piping
<ActionParsnip1> Davedan: i'm sure thats another way but thats what i use
<ActionParsnip1> Davedan: dpk -l lists ALL packages, then grep
<tuxt0r> wd4lko: You've got corruption caused by bad video drivers I expect...
<insanehitz> how do i solve apt-get install dpkg: error processing php5-imagick (--configure):
<Davedan> ActionParsnip1: it works thanks
<ActionParsnip1> Davedan: just teaching some ;)
<hugh_path> Bodsda: you should read up on your shell (likely Bash) to see how it does wildcards as that is what folks use in Unix to choose groups of things.
<tuxt0r> insanehitz: Try sudo apt-get -f install
<Bodsda> hugh_path, what do you mean, "see how it does wildcards"?
<insanehitz> tuxt0r: does not helps
<RdeWilde> Q: I'm stuck. I got "Could not execute /init .."  While the init is gzipped in my initrd.img :S? Anyone can help me?
<tuxt0r> insanehitz: oh no, I've had that problem, that fixed it in debian, sorry I'm no help then
<insanehitz> tuxt0r: http://rafb.net/p/kulUXz69.html
<Bodsda> jrib, yeah, i thought it might resort ot that
<ActionParsnip1> insanehitz: can you pastebin the command as well as the entire error you are etting
<jrib> Bodsda: zsh is a nice shell.  In zsh you can do: mv ^folder folder  to do what you said for example
<tuxt0r> insanehitz: try doing the apt-get install again?
<insanehitz> ActionParsnip1: see url above basically fontconfig-config postinstall have some problem
<hugh_path> Bodsda: Most shells in unix provide for "wildcards", magic characters that the shell expands into more then one file name, such as "less foo*" which will show you every file in this directory that begins with foo.
<ActionParsnip1> insanehitz: i'd reinstall the list of packages at the bottom
<Bodsda> jrib, hmm, i might think about using it, thanks
<Bodsda> hugh_path, yeah, i know what wildcards are
<wd4lko> tuxt0r: im running jaunty and the gui works fine
<hugh_path> Bodsda: the '*' is the wild card and is explained in the bash man page (if your using bash).
<insanehitz> tuxt0r: does not helps, i also spent some time figouring out whats going on, apt-get update... dpkg -i ... even dpkg -D777777 -i ...
<ActionParsnip1> insanehitz: sudo apt-get --reinstall install fontconfig-config libfontconfig1 libxft2 etc etc
<soier> hi there. can anybody help me to read dos txt file using nedit and ubuntu
<hugh_path> Bodsda: so try "ls .??*"
<amir_hyper12447> hi
<zash> soier: s/\r\n/\n
<amir_hyper12447> how are you today  :)
<insanehitz> ActionParsnip1: thank you! looks like working
<ActionParsnip1> soier: nedit <file> or gksudo nedit <file>
<amir_hyper12447> it's good
<Bodsda> hugh_path, ls is not going to help me copy files is it?
<amir_hyper12447> can you speak persian?
<tuxt0r> wd4lko: well maybe it's that it doesn't come with proper FB drivers as they may conflict with proprietary drivers
<soier> 2 zash: ?
<allquixotic> Does anyone know if Gnome has a featureful launch menu a la KDE4/Vista? I want to be able to search on program names then launch with a click, as well as browse by category.
<zash> soier: replace \r\n with \n
<wd4lko> tuxt0r: maybe i shud try vesa mode ?
<tuxt0r> allquixotic: I believe only openSUSE/SLED implements this.
<hugh_path> Bodsda: No, but it will let you prototype the command that will, once you have the right files listed by doing ls WHATEVER, then you can do mv -t targetdir WHATWORKS.
<tuxt0r> wd4lko: Well if you like but I don't think it will help your X graphics
<allquixotic> tuxt0r: But if it's in opensuse then it's open source... hmm... might go surfing ftp.opensuse.org :)
<tuxt0r> allquixotic: If you like... heheh. I think it's their extension that they do, might be worth looking at
<soier> 2 zash. Actually I have a problem with character set. I can't find font which supports 866 dos codepage. How can I teach nedit or add font to use it !
<Pici> allquixotic: I believe  that the gnome-main-menu package implements a SLED style menu applet for the panel.
<allquixotic> thanks Pici, trying it
<zash> soier: read up on "iconv"
<soier> zash: is it only a way. To convert a file ???
<wd4lko> tuxt0r: its only in tty1-6 when i try to use them
<zash> soier: there is probably other ways
<czarny> hi
<jron> what's the name of the alpha support chan?
<szonek> hi, few months ago i've created filter for messages in Evolution. How can i delete it? I can't find any listing of existing filters - there is Edition -> Messages Filters but it's empty
<Pici> jron: #ubuntu+1
<^Sean^> Hello
<jron> thank you, Pici
<^Sean^> would it bother anyone if I asked a technical question?
<tuxt0r> wd4lko: That's the VTs, sorry I had that problem once, upgrading helped, nothing else I can tell you. I don't know much about sorting it out either...
<spook> so how many backdoors are patched into the ubuntu kernel?
<szonek> 4
<Pici> ^Sean^: As long as its Ubuntu related. This is a support channel :)
<wd4lko> tuxt0r: desktop and compiz work ok, nvidia 6200, well Thanks
<^Sean^> would XChat on ubuntu count?
<^Sean^> Pici?
<Myrtti> ^Sean^: we'll help if we can, if it's too specific there's a channel dedicated to xchat here as well
<^Sean^> ah thank you
<spook> HOW DO I CONNECT TO IRC IN UBUNTU
<^Sean^> DCC receiving wont work for some reason
<^Sean^> ;-)
<Myrtti> spook: welcome to IRC
<Eiremhaith> Hello room
<Marfi> spook, sudo apt-get install xchat
<soier> So how can i teach nedit to use this dos codepage. Should I install something on ubuntu ? Is there any Nedit user ???
<Eiremhaith> wow this is crazy
<Myrtti> spook: you're already here.
<Jeruvy> !freenode | sppok for irc questions
<ubottu> sppok for irc questions: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<^Sean^> Spook=troll
<Eiremhaith> I was just going to ask if there is a site that can tell me what I can install using apt-get install
<spook> successful troll is successful
<Subdolus> hi folks! the wireless on my lappy ran fine with Ubuntu up until I tried to add a second, USB, wifi card. The original internal card is an Atheros and my new USB 'card' is an RALINK. After a lot of messing about, I got the USB card working great but then ofcourse the internal card decided not to work properly. I can set all the arguements with iwconfig EXCEPT the WEP key!!! so I can't connect to my network!
<Myrtti> ^Sean^: are you sure the problem is with xchat and not with your network connection?
<worldcitizen> gb2/*/
<TheFunkbomb> hey, have you guys ever heard of an issue of browser hijacks in Ubuntu?
<Gustavo_G> How can I see the output of a daemon? I want to see which messages the NFS server is writing
<^Sean^> Eiremhaith: well, anything in your Synaptic package list and in the repositories
<Myrtti> !packages | Eiremhaith
<ubottu> Eiremhaith: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Subdolus> here is a pastebin of me trying to set the key: http://pastebin.com/m77fa795f
<szonek> few months ago i've created filter for messages in Evolution. How can i delete it? I can't find any listing of existing filters - there is Edition -> Messages Filters but it's empty......... anyone?
<ActionParsnip1> insanehitz: all better now?
<^Sean^> Myrtti: That is a good question, running mIRC in my VM has no issues. But running XChat and mIRC on the ubuntu side, no dice
<spook> how do i remove the backdoors from the ubuntu kernel?
<Myrtti> ^Sean^: have you tried other clients, like irssi or pidgin?
<Guest40608> hi all im using an ati radeon 4870 w ddr5 im only getting 8500 fps how can i improve thst
<archman> guys, i need to remove all of mono and monodevelop, but i see there are lots of it on synaptich. what do i do?
<spook> Guest40608: you need to remove all the backdoors from the ubuntu kernel
<ActionParsnip1> Guest40608: thats plenty considering your brain cant process more than 30
<^Sean^> I will try pidgin right now, irssi, no
<shally87> hi
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | shally87
<ubottu> shally87: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Subdolus> here is a pastebin of me trying to set the key: http://pastebin.com/m77fa795f
<Gustavo_G> I don't think Guest's eyeball's have enough bandwidth to do what he wants.
<shally87> i got this problem on untarring this vmware server
<shally87>  the location of tha vm ware is in documents
<Eiremhaith> Thanks for the information.  I am just looking to see what can be installed.  Don't know if I would want a lot of the things but just installed smplayer and was looking for that when I was running SuSe Linux and now I have it.
<shally87> then i just follow the web instruction to tar -xzf /Path/To/VMware-server-1.0.3-xxx.tar.gz
<shally87> any ideas?
<spook> shally87: you need to recompile the kernel, to remove the backdoors that have been patched in
<deany> lol.@ spook
<Gustavo_G> >	How can I see the output of a daemon? I forgot the command that let's me see any process' output.
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: its fairly clear, you need to execute tar -xzf on the file you downloaded
<shally87> how to recompile that?
<Pici> shally87: Ignore him.
<Subdolus> here is a pastebin of me trying to set the key: http://pastebin.com/m77fa795f
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: you dont compile it, its closed source
<shally87> ok i've use the command and this came out
<shally87> tar: /path/to/vmware-server-2.0.0-122956.i386.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<shally87> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<shally87> tar: Child returned status 2
<shally87> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<FloodBot2> shally87: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shally87> oh..my bad
<shally87> so sorry
<deany> shally87, use virtualbox its much easier
<Myrtti> shally87: where have you downloaded the vmware tar.gz file?
<^Sean^> shally87: there is information on how to install vm-server in the read-me file that comes with it
<shally87> vmware ebsite
<deany> and less of a footprint in my opinion.
<shally87> ok..
<shally87> but i havent untar it
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: you replace the path with YOUR path where the file is, the guide assumes you can use some fuzzy logic as people can download the image to anywhere
<shally87> how to read the read me files?
<Gustavo_G> How can I see the output of a daemon? I forgot the command that let's me see any process' output.
<shally87> as i've put it in the Documents
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: open them with gedit or nano
<shally87> and i've cd documents
<^Sean^> open the tar using your archive manager
<^Sean^> as in double click it
<^Sean^> the physical tar where you downloaded it
<Subdolus> here is a pastebin of me trying to set the key: http://pastebin.com/m77fa795f
<shally87> archive manager just dont work as i read before
<^Sean^> and you'll see a read me there
<Subdolus> Any ideas or what?
<RobRoyal> daemon-output: startup the console and type    "sudo tail -f /var/log/daemon.log"
<^Sean^> yaya, but it still  comes as an archive
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: if you open terminal and CD to where the tar is you can run tar xzf <file name>
<RobRoyal> btw: where can I find the USB-images for imagewriter?
<shally87> ok i try again
<shally87> lame..i forgot to sudo i guess..
<shally87> idiot me..
<shally87> haha
<^Sean^> ;-)
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: users can extract the data, no need for sudo
<shally87> owh
<Eiremhaith> wow the possibilities are endless.
<shally87> i go for this
<^Sean^> ActionParsnip1: depending on where he wants to extract it
<ActionParsnip1> ^Sean^: true, nice :D
<shally87> a-liew@Yumie:~/Documents$ sudo tar -xzf vmware-server-2.0.0-122956.i386.tar.gz
<RobRoyal> where can I find the USB-images for imagewriter?
<Gustavo_G> Thank you, RobRoyal. Any realtime output possible?
<shally87> then i get this tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<RobRoyal> tail -f     is realtime!
<Gustavo_G> silly me.
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: looks good
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: try: tar zxvf ./vmware-server-2.0.0-122956.i386.tar.gz
<shally87> but if got no sudo still the same thing happen
<Eiremhaith> Thanks all for the help.  It there any software that I must have on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> Eiremhaith: a kernel is essential
<shally87> i got this if i do that
<shally87> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<shally87> same thing
<shally87> oh i forgot i running on ubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: is the file consistant? can you md5 check it?
<Eiremhaith> I think I have a kernel, but I would not know how to check.
<RobRoyal> the TAR-file seems to be damaged
<TheFunkbomb> Has anyone ever had a problem with browser hijacks in Ubuntu?
<^Sean^> Eiremhaith: that guy was razing u
<shally87> damage??
<^Sean^> err, razzing*
<Eiremhaith> Thanks Sean
<shally87> then i need to download new??
<^Sean^> if u are running ubuntu, u have a kernel
<RobRoyal> yes
<Eiremhaith> cool.  I figured.  I was just playing dumb
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: tcp does a fie job with retransmissions of bad data but it is not a 100% garuntee
<^Sean^> ;-)
<allquixotic> TheFunkbomb: With javascript, new window popups, etc. it is technically possible for annoying ad sites to be a problem... you should install Adblock Plus if you're worried about that
<RobRoyal> and check the vmware*.tar.gz with md5sum
<Eiremhaith> I know how to check if I have one.  I saw it the other day.
<shally87> how  to tcp it?
<ActionParsnip1> ^Sean^: ask a silly question....
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: it was done when you downloaded it
<^Sean^> Pici: no dice connecting to any server using pidgin
<allquixotic> TheFunkbomb: Unfortunately there's no way to prevent this kind of website from acting unless it's on a blacklist -- because it relies on features that you want legitimate websites to have available
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: i'd redownload
<TheFunkbomb> allquixotic, I already have that problem.  Some stupid Fling.com site, a site I've never been to, switch my page out
<^Sean^> ActionParsnip1: in time I'm sure one will be asked by me
<shally87> ok..
<shally87> then i'd redownload too
<^Sean^> ActionParsnip1: probably in about 2 secvonds
<shally87> i actually prefer the .deb files
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: have you considered virtualbox?
<allquixotic> TheFunkbomb: I get redirects to fling.com sometimes too, but only when I try to download stuff from certain websites, like gnome-look.org... it's an ad network
<shally87> easy and less harm
<shally87> haha
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: virtualbox is in repos
<shally87> virtualbox and vmware is it different?
<TheFunkbomb> allquixotic, so nothing to worry about?
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: yes
<allquixotic> TheFunkbomb: I believe you're witnessing intended behavior (advertising revenue) from sites you're visiting
<shally87> i just wanna set up LAMP, DNA and mail server in my pc..
<penela> When I go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers I don't see anything for my ATI card.  How come?
<allquixotic> TheFunkbomb: Adblock Plus should take care of it for you. you can add specific sites to its list if you want, and they won't even show up as popup windows
<shally87> just trying it out, to find some exp..
<TheFunkbomb> allquixotic, I was surfing "notalwaysright.com" a site about customer service when it forwarded to fling.com
<TheFunkbomb> It wasn't even a pop up, it just went there
<^Sean^> TheFunkbomb: are using windows, because that sounds like spyware
<^Sean^> ;-)
<shally87> can i run a server by using virtual box ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: sure
<allquixotic> TheFunkbomb: If it redirected you and the original website is totally gone, that could be fling.com executing an XSS (Cross Site Scripting) attack using privileges granted to it through ad banners at the site you were visiting. Adblock Plus can do something about that too, by totally blocking traffic from ad networks
<allquixotic> I won't say it again. Install Adblock Plus.
<TheFunkbomb> allquixotic, let me install adblock then
<shally87> ok..
<shally87> thanks.. i guess i redownload things first..
<shally87> gonna ask again if i could not do it soon..
<shally87> thanks all
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: no need, just run sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<aboSamoor> I am trying to boot ubuntu over network using the live CD https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#A%20variation:%20Booting%20the%20%22Live%20CD%22%20image. Here is my configuration files http://paste.ubuntu.com/116455/ . I can see a new entry to the options called 'live' but choosing it does not load anything !!!
<shally87> thanks ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> !virtualbox | shally87
<ubottu> shally87: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<shally87> ok
<oskar-> hi, how can i disable "fast reauthentication" by default for NetworkManager/wpa_supplicant?
<shally87> ok..thanks again
<mauricio13> oi
<ludovic_> join #tsiga
<shally87> oh before that.. what is the different of virtual box and vmware
<shally87> ?
<ludovic_> ledj j'ai fai un convesation privée
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: thats a very complex question. I'd research
<shally87> oh..i thin i google it...
<shally87> thanks ActionParsnip1
<^Sean^> shally87: by the way, you will need to build the machines that you want to be virtual
<^Sean^> and server wont do that
<^Sean^> and configure them
<mauricio13> oi tem algum brasileiro
<mauricio13> ai
<ikonia> !br | mauricio13
<ubottu> mauricio13: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mauricio13> sim
<mauricio13> ou nao
<^Sean^> you may want to *buy* vmware workstation
<ikonia> !br > mauricio13
<ubottu> mauricio13, please see my private message
<mauricio13> oi
<ikonia> mauricio13: what language do you speak ?
<Gustavo_G> Portuguese.
<ikonia> so why is he not understanding the !br factoid ?
<ari_stress> evening guys :)
<kjell> hi ari_stress
<Vallhalla81> !lan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan
<SiLOX> Hi, I have just upgraded my server from 7.10 to 8.04 - but now apache2 wont start at boot (and many other things) - can someone help me?
<ikonia> SiLOX: what happens when you try to start it
<enzotib> how can i mount a .bin file, coming with a .cue file? it should be a disk image, but "file myfile.bin" says it is data
<SiLOX> ikonia: it starts
<jrib> !mount | enzotib
<ActionParsnip1> enzotib: you can convert it with bchunk
<ubottu> enzotib: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<IsUp> SiLOX: do 'make config' in apache src directory.
<ikonia> SiLOX: so what's the error you get at boot time
<ikonia> IsUp: no
<jrib> enzotib: erm, sorry.  /msg ubottu iso
<Vallhalla81> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> IsUp: 1.) you don't randomly issue make 2.) ubuntu does not provice source build products, but binary packages
<ActionParsnip1> enzotib: bchunk input.bin output.iso
<SiLOX> IsUp: since its several programs being started i dont think thats the problem
<ikonia> IsUp: think about what you are telling people to do
<enzotib> thx ActionParsnip1 i will give it a try
<SiLOX> ikonia: Sorry just have SSH contact with the server right now - but let me check
<IsUp> ikonia: yeah you are right, maybe he is installed with apache2 or LAMP. sorry
<ikonia> SiLOX: clear down the syslog and the apache error and access logs, then restart - and check out the logs
<enzotib> jrib, thx, but mounting as iso fails, i will follow ActionParsnip1 advice
<jrib> enzotib: well ubottu provides a link to converting .bin/.cue to .iso (as ActionParsnip1 said)
<WitVis> Hi all, total noob, just installed Ubuntu for the 1st time.
<enzotib> oh, sorry jrib
<WitVis> Does Ubuntu server have a KDE option?
<ikonia> WitVis: if you want a desktop you should install kubuntu desktop install
<ikonia> WitVis: the desktop release is aimed at home user kit
<SiLOX> I got this error when i reconfiguread all programs by time to time: found /etc/apparmor.d/force-complain/usr.sbin
<miked595> ubuntu server comes with a gui?
<ikonia> miked595: no
<miked595> thought so
<szonek> few months ago i've created filter for messages in Evolution. How can i delete it? I can't find any listing of existing filters - there is Edition -> Message Filters but it's empty......... anyone?
<ikonia> SiLOX: interesting, is this a desktop or a serer install
<bsaddi> coucou
<ActionParsnip1> WitVis: you can sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SiLOX> ikonia: server install
<ActionParsnip1> WitVis: its kinda pointless install a server system if you are gonna run desktop
<ActionParsnip1> WitVis: as a new user I STRONGLY advise desktop
<SiLOX> ikonia: like i said i upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 on the "standard way"
<ikonia> SiLOX: so appamour in 7.10 seems to have a conflict
<ikonia> SiLOX: try disabling appamour
<SiLOX> ikonia: and how do i fix apparmor?
<ikonia> SiLOX: disable it first
<ikonia> SiLOX: let's see if that is the problem
<ikonia> SiLOX: then we can worry about fixing it
<Decepticon> how to test if a link is broken, how to unlink broken links in a dir that go nowhere?
<ikonia> Decepticon: just remove the link
<SiLOX> ikonia: how do i stop it on boot?
<Decepticon> no
<Decepticon> no you dont understand the question
<ikonia> SiLOX: update-rc
<ikonia> SiLOX: update-rc.d
<Decepticon> i want to test if a link is broken or not, first, then rm
<Decepticon> and its not even rm
<Decepticon> its unlink
<miked595> why apparmor over selinux?
<ikonia> miked595: long decision ages ago
<ikonia> Decepticon: click the link - if it works, it's active, if it's not remove it
<Decepticon> no you're completely ignoring that im not going to be doing this myself
<SiLOX> ikonia: and then?
<mauricio13> oi galera
<ikonia> SiLOX: reboot and lets see what apache says
<ikonia> Decepticon: who is doing this ?
<ikonia> Decepticon: if you're not doing it why are you asking ?
<Decepticon> ikonia a script needs to see whether a link leads no where
<SiLOX> ikonia: guess update-rc.d apparmor remove?
<Decepticon> ikonia and then unlink it if it doesnt
<ikonia> Decepticon: just do an if -x on the link
<ikonia> Decepticon: if it's a fail remove it
<Decepticon> ikonia ok that makes more sense
<ikonia> SiLOX: not on ubuntu at this second to verify syntax
<mauricio13> TEM ALGUM BRASILEIRO AI
<ikonia> !br | mauricio13
<ubottu> mauricio13: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<_ruben> find / -type l -xtype l .. that finds all dead symlinks on a system
<Pici> Decepticon: find -L -type l  *should*  give you broken links
<SiLOX> ikonia: sorry did not understand you on how to disable apparmor on boot?
<aboSamoor2> I am trying to boot ubuntu over network using the live CD https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#A%20variation:%20Booting%20the%20%22Live%20CD%22%20image. Here is my configuration files http://paste.ubuntu.com/116455/ . I can see a new entry to the options called 'live' but choosing it does not load anything !!!
<ikonia> SiLOX: use rc-update.d
<SiLOX> ikonia: and how do i do that?
<WitVis> ikonia, does the desktop edition have the same capabilities as the server edition if fully installed
<ikonia> SiLOX: look at the man page, I'm  not on ubuntu at this moment so cant confirm the syntax
<ikonia> WitVis: and more
<SiLOX> ikonia: okay
<WitVis> ikonia, thanx, that's all i needed to know now!
<shally87> haha..
<shally87> not that virtual box is there
<shally87> how to use it?
<ikonia> shally87: ? how can we help
<shally87> no app to press
<steveccc> hi all - does anyone know if a firewire disk with two firewire ports can be used by two machines at once or are the two ports purely for daisy chaining
<ikonia> shally87: no - it can't
<ikonia> shally87: think of it as a loop
<ikonia> shally87: sorry - no not you
<genii> steveccc: Daisy-chaining
<ikonia> steveccc: no it can't, think of it as a loop
<ikonia> steveccc: a machine needs a lock on it
<steveccc> thought so - thanks both
<shally87> i also found this  thing along the installation  * No suitable module for running kernel found.
<ikonia> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<shally87> there is no problem is it?
<ikonia> shally87: check that info out
<shally87> ok tq..
<youcef> bouakil
<ikonia> !gr | youcef
<ubottu> youcef: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ArcSighter> hello people. what's the best solution for implementing a squid proxy which user active directory user information?
<ikonia> ArcSighter: squid+kerberos/ldap intergration
<^Sean^> shally87: on the subject of installing VMWare products.... http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=install+instructions+vmware+server+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<deany> shally87, it will build one
<shally87> ok
<shally87> thanks ^Sean^
<Decepticon> ikonia am i doing if [ -x /path/to/linked/file ]; then echo "success"; else echo "fail"; fi ######### but it keeps failing
<^Sean^> shally87: and http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/11/01/vmware-server-107-on-ubuntu-810-intrepid-2627-7-generic/
<ArcSighter> ikonia: you mean I should install a kerberos provider then squid, and its possible to integrate squid access control list with active directory users groups?
<^Sean^> that is a specific link
<^Sean^> but for version 8.10
<^Sean^> of ubuntu
<shally87> i gonna try for virtual box now as many review says it is better in starting up and closing
<shally87> then it is easy to use tools too
<SiLOX> ikonia: no difference
<ikonia> ArcSighter: I believe so
<ikonia> SiLOX: you still get the appamour warning ?
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: most new users to virtualisation find it easier
<shally87> oh i forgot i thing
<SiLOX> ikonia: no apache2 wont reboot
<ArcSighter> ikonia: do you have some experience? or recommendations about such setup?
<SiLOX> *start at boot
<deany> shally87, vmware are rubbish at updating their vmware tools for ubuntu
<ikonia> SiLOX: what is the error this time
<shally87> haha deany you are mean
<ActionParsnip1> but in dual core systems vmware has been known to run smoother
<ikonia> ArcSighter: never done it with squid - but I've used pam to auth it against mysql, and pam has a module for ldap
<SiLOX> ikonia: no error as i can see
<aboSamoor2> ubuntu can not detect an empty DVD ? !!! can you help me ?
<shally87> anyway i just face this one thing for ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> SiLOX: have you checked to see if it is setup to start at boot time
<ArcSighter> ikonia: but that ldap module it's compatible with propietary ms active directory???
<shally87> i've install this before and together with it is windows xp
<Vallhalla81> Hey all can any one point me to a page where i can learn how to set up a local network
<ikonia> ArcSighter: totally
<ikonia> Vallhalla81: google.com
<shally87> the problem is it does caused my ethernet card to broke
<SiLOX> ikonia: it has always been setup on starting - so dont see why a upgrade would change that
<ikonia> Vallhalla81: plenty of info - guides
<ikonia> Vallhalla81: please dont ask non-ubuntu questions/searches in here
<ikonia> SiLOX: upgrades can have issues, check
<Slipk> #amule
<ikonia> SiLOX: more so as the run levels changed with upstart
<shally87> when i install xp and ubuntu 8.04 my ethernet card does not work
<shally87> but when i use ubuntu 8.10 it works fine
<ikonia> shally87: works - or works with a virtual setup
<Decepticon> i am doing if [ -x /path/to/linked/file ]; then echo "success"; else echo "fail"; fi ######### but it keeps failing ... im tryin to test whether a link leads to a legit place. if it doesnt, unlink it. ie: original file where link leads to has been deleted and link leads to nowhere
<ActionParsnip1> Vallhalla81: alos depends what you mean by "set up a LAN"...its MASSIVELY ambiguous
<ArcSighter> ikonia: then I could install a mysql server, then this ldap module for active directory user dumping, and integrate squid with it, it's that your point?
<whiteplane> hi
<whiteplane> how can I murder a window?
<Vallhalla81> Ikonia its the ubuntu side of it i need help setting up
<shally87> now that i buy neww 1000mbps ethernet card, i install ubuntu 8.04
<shally87> anyone got idea of this bug?
<ikonia> Vallhalla81: so your question is "how do I configure ubuntu to be part of a network
<deany> ActionParsnip1, fresh xubuntu install.. used that Pure XFCE info and none of those components are installed, yet there is still gnome presence there.
<whiteplane> in KDE shift+esc  allows me to kill stupid windows with mouse, and in gonme?
<ikonia> ArcSighter: no - just install squid and pam - intergrate it with ldap/kerboers as ldap/kerbors with sync with AD
<ActionParsnip1> deany: try uninstalling on of the gnome packages, see what it says its needed for
<SiLOX> ikonia: will try do reconfigure everything now after disabled apparmor, see if that helps
<ikonia> ArcSighter: you don't need AD
<ikonia> ArcSighter: sorry - you don't need squid
<Vallhalla81> Yes i suppose that would have been a better question
<ActionParsnip1> deany: if you have firefox installed it will need a load of gnome rubbish cos firefox is weird
<SiLOX> ikonia: still see  /etc/apparmor.d/force-complain/usr.sbin.named
<ikonia> SiLOX: look if it's set to start at boot time
<ArcSighter> ikonia: yes I know I don't but the network is w2k3 DC so the users are already there
<ArcSighter> ikonia: do you have any reference about what you're talking about?
<ikonia> Vallhalla81: open the network managment application, either set it to dhcp (if you have a dhcp server) or assign a valid network address/mask/gateway, heypresto, your on the network
<chnuebi> whiteplane: use the kill command
<shally87> ActionParsnip1:  what is this? * No suitable module for running kernel found.
<ikonia> ArcSighter: it doesn't matter if the users are there, ldap/kerberos will sync with AD
<deany> i removed FF, yet its still there.. there are a ton of gnome libs and other gunk installed when lookin in synaptic
<arvind_khadri> hi, how do i get my keys back, if i have done a new install
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: restore them from the backup you took
<ArcSighter> ikonia: thanks, but as I've asked, do you have any reference that I could follow up?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, :S no backup
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: then they are gone, unless you have them stored
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: you need to add yourself to the vbox user group
<ikonia> ArcSighter: well as I've said I've never done what you asked, no
<shally87> how to?
<deany> ActionParsnip1,  FF requires only the branding when removing thru synaptic...
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, stored as in ...the gpg signature?? that long ASCII value?
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: if you'd websearched, you would have found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ikonia> ArcSighter: if your talking about ldap/AD then there are tons of guides on the net
<ActionParsnip1> deany: see what you can remove
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: no the public/private key pair files
<deany> this is a fresh install, should of worked
<shally87> oh..
<shally87> i was in that web too..
<shally87> thanks
<ArcSighter> ikonia: ok, your help seem to be very useful. Thanks a lot.
<ikonia> ArcSighter: no problem
<ikonia> ArcSighter: if you have specific questions, please shout
<ActionParsnip1> shally87: np, work all the way through that and you will hit gold
<Vallhalla81> Ikonia thankyou
<ActionParsnip1> Vallhalla81: please be more specific with your questions in future
<ArcSighter> ikonia: I think you basically pointed me to the path. I have a Windows PDC and BDC and a ISA Server proxy, I need to migrate the proxy server to debian/ubuntu given the slowdowns issues experience in the windows proxy. So, I needed to integrate the users information and access control from that server which is based in AD groups into Squid ACLs
<curan> hi, how do i permanently set the permissions of /dev/ttyHS0 to /dev/ttyHS3 (owned by root) from 660 to 666? it is for a wireless internet card (with umts, gprs and so on). after every time i eject the card and instert it again, the permissions are back to 660.
<sipior> curan: you'll need to configure udev: "man udev" to start with
<warren_> hi
<warren_> i accidentaly made my /etc/sudoers empty, what must i do?
<infotek411> can I listen for bug's like this "cat /boot/vmlinuz* > /dev/dsp"
<ikonia> warren_: boot in rescure mode and re-populate it
<tavi> someone know where i can find /var/alsa?
<infotek411> in the kernel i mean...
<ikonia> infotek411: no
<ikonia> infotek411: please don't be silly
<tavi> the file ...i wanna replace
<warren_> are there any howtos online?
<aDMid0R> alo!
<administrator> 880525
<anonusing> hi, i just installed xampp but, cannot find where to open it. any suggestions?
<infotek411> ikonia: why not?
<shally87> oh ok.. which one is the user? sudo gpasswd -a `whoami` vboxusers
<anonusing> i installed it in root
<ikonia> infotek411: you can't listen for bugs ina  binary file - please don't be silly
<shally87> whaomi or vboxusers?
<anonusing> as the xampp instructions said
<ikonia> anonusing: you should use lamp - not xammp - it's not supported here
<sipior> infotek411: interesting debugging technique ;-)
<anonusing> :/
 * infotek411 files a complaint at the Ministry of Silly bots :P
<ikonia> infotek411: please stop
<warren_> ikonia: are there any howtos?
<ikonia> infotek411: this is a support channel
<Pici> !lamp | anonusing please read
<ubottu> anonusing please read: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> warren_: for what, sorry
<tavi> how i can replace a file in the sistem?
<warren_> ikonia: for my empty sudoers
<ikonia> tavi: it's a flat file system, just drop it in
<tavi> what?
<ikonia> warren_: you need to get a copy from someone that's not been touched, boot into recovery mode from the boot menu and type in
<infotek411> does anyone know of functional stock ticker for ubuntu
<ikonia> tavi: you can just make or copy files into place where you want them
<ikonia> infotek411: I think gnome has a plugin
<warren_> ikonia: type what?
<infotek411> ikonia: that was not very informative
<ikonia> warren_: a new copy of the file
<warren_> hm
<ikonia> infotek411: I don't know the name of it, but I have seen a gnome widget running
<aDMid0RAS> alores
<anonusing> thanks. just out of curiosity, can anyone tell me why xampp isn't supported?
<warren_> ok thanks
<infotek411> ikonia: please... this is a support channel
<ikonia> anonusing: because it makes it's own "platform"
<anonusing> okay, i will check out the link. thanks ikonia, ubottu, etc
<Scunizi> I just installed server with the LAMP, Samba & FTP options.  Testing FTP results in no connection. Any idea which FTP package was installed and where the conf file is?
<aDMid0RAS> any1 can tell me how i can find ret on linux ?
<ikonia> aDMid0RAS: ret ?
<GaMbi_DK> Um.. anyone who knows why I got internet no problems on ubuntu.. but cant even find IP on windows XP (good thing it is not the other way around tho :P)
<ikonia> aDMid0RAS: what do you mean by ret
<curan> sipior: thanks, i have found an existing file concerning this card. do you know what i have to add to set the pernissions correctly?
<ikonia> GaMbi_DK: could you explain what you mean "can't find ip"
<szonek> few months ago i've created filter for messages in Evolution. How can i delete it? I can't find any listing of existing filters - there is Edition -> Message Filters but it's empty......... anyone?
<GaMbi_DK>  ikonia No internet on windows XP.. meaning not just slow internet.. the netcard havent even found an IP to work with
<xkenjix> hey is the ati firemv 2400 pcie graphics card compatible with ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, http://pgp.mit.edu:11371/pks/lookup?search=arvindkhadri%40gmail.com&op=index&fingerprint=on cant this page help me getting back things?
<Pcimkeller> #join ubuntu-de
<Pcimkeller> |join ubuntu -de
<ikonia> GaMbi_DK: ask in ##windows then - XP is not supported here
<ikonia> Pcimkeller: /join #ubuntu-de
<sk8> hi, I can't enable the visual effects, I get "Composite extension not available" what's that about?
<Pcimkeller> ikonia: THX
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: not without hte private key
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, how do i revoke the keys...
<Pcimkeller> I search a Wrapper for my Soundcard-Driver. Who can help me
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: use keytool to remove it from the server, or contact the server owner
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, thanks.
<sipior> curan: you'll need to modify the appropriate file in /etc/udev/rules.d. try grepping for some substring of the device name to find the correct file.
<dsdeiz> hi, how do i get the version # of ubuntu from the terminal?
<Pici> dsdeiz: lsb_release -a
<dsdeiz> Pici: Tnx :-)
<Droopsta915> What's a good weather tool that I can install?
<Requiem974> Hi all
<Droopsta915> hi
<curan> sipior: yes, i've already found the right file, but what would you suggest to add to this file?
<shally87> ﻿ how to undo sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-source module-assistant and sudo module-assistant auto-install virtualbox-ose-source ?
<sipior> curan: well, what did you want the permissions to be? 0666?
<ryanprior> Droopsta915: Weather comes pre-built into the Time applet, actually. Right-click it, choose "preferences", then choose the "weather" tab.
<shally87> before that
<shally87> if i update my kernel version, what version will i get?
<curan> sipior: yes
<sipior> curan: if the device is already listed, just change the "MODE" value to 666 or whichever.
<ikonia> shally87: latest 2.7.27 build
<Droopsta915> ryanprior: Cool, thanks!
<shally87> ok
<deany> shally87, should of gone for the latest 2.1 non ose
<deany> its plain better
<shally87> then
<shally87> ﻿ how to undo sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-source module-assistant and sudo module-assistant auto-install virtualbox-ose-source ?
<deany> carry on if you wish... just givin my opinion
<shally87> so no need to undo?
<shally87> and there is this last command :sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start , do i need to proceed?
<sk8> how can I specify which monitor is the primary one?
<con-man> #nerdpickuplines Hey baby, how about we sudo -rm yourpants ?
<shally87> it is for kernel 2.6.24-22
<Requiem974> ( Is there any skilled people who can help me about winxppro on qemu under ubuntu-server-8.10 please? Or Wich # room ? thanks! )
<ikonia> shally87: 8.04 is 2.6.24 8.10 is 2.6.27
<shally87> what you mean ikonia
<shally87> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<curan> sipior: thanks, i will try that, another thing: the current file name is "z20_hso-udev.rules". do you think the "z" in the front is a problem? it was like that from the beginning.
<fecub> grüßt euch!
<fatbrain> Hello, connecting my bluetooth keyboard, should I use bluez or is that "outdated"?
<con-man> guys i need help with the following
<con-man> mime3.dll") - Symbol NSGetModule not found
<con-man> 0[146648]: nsNativeModuleLoader::LoadModule("C:\windows\gecko\0.9.0\wine_gecko\nssdbm3.dll") - Symbol NSGetModule not found
<con-man> 0[146648]: nsNativeModuleLoader::LoadModule("C:\windows\gecko\0.9.0\wine_gecko\nspr4.dll") - Symbol NSGetModule not found
<con-man> 0[146648]: nsNativeModuleLoader::LoadModule("C:\windows\gecko\0.9.0\wine_gecko\softokn3.dll") - Symbol NSGetModule not found
<FloodBot2> con-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<con-man> 0[146648]: nsNativeModuleLoader::LoadModule("C:\windows\gecko\0.9.0\wine_gecko\ssl3.dll") - Symbol NSGetModule not found
<ikonia> con-man: please don't flood the channel
<deany> you would be up n runnin in seconds had you chosen the 2.1 not ose
<fatbrain> con-man: paste in some pastebin
<squidly> con-man: see FloodBot2's message and flood that ;)
<sipior> curan: sure, the z would prevent it from being run with the rest of the rule set.
<Basem> i have problem when i try to install ubuntu 8.04 as windows program
<kavity> What?
<Basem> after it creat the image it says cant load it other program is useing it
<kavity> Installing it as a windows program?
<Pici> kavity: Wubi
<kavity> Oh. :O
<Requiem974> Is it possible to install winxppro with qemu under ubuntu-server-8.10 please? :)
<fluitfries> runing Xubuntu, tried to install compiz from synaptic last night, ran compiz -v in terminal, and now i have no xfwm4 anymore.  xfwm4 never auto loads and i can't get the focus to a term screen to run it myself.  how can i fix xfce?  thanks!
<ikonia> Requiem974: yes it is
<ikonia> Requiem974: if your cpu has hardware virtualizaion kvm will work well, or without qemu will work but be slow
<Shammah> test
<Shammah> it works :D
<shally87> how to update kernel using apt-get?
<jon_> kde?
<Requiem974> Do I have to install X for ubuntu-server in order to run a winxpro under qemu ?
<ikonia> shally87: sudo apt-get update it will offer an update if one is avilable
<deany> apt-get dist-upgrade
<sipior> jon_: what about it?
<ikonia> Requiem974: it will make things easier as the interface is SDL
<Basem> so guys any help?
<shally87> ok..
<shally87> that will consume tome
<deany> for a newer one...
<Basem> guys
<shally87> time*
<shally87> thanks
<shally87> brb
<FloodBot2> shally87: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Basem> :(
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, i have my key on the mit server and they say that they wont remove my key :(
<Requiem974> ikonia: are you able to help me? :) just to 'start' the install? I got error when: qemu -boot d -cdrom /dev/cdrom -hda xp.im  g
<curan> sipior: thanks! do i have to restart any service in order to apply the changes?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: what do you want me to do about it ?
<jon_> so how do i change my icon so the work better in kde?
<sipior> Basem: try asking your question every ten minutes or so: the composition of the channel changes, and someone might have an answer for you
<ikonia> Requiem974: you may want to ask in #qemu
<ikonia> Requiem974: speciaist support
<shally87> huhu FloodBot huhu..sad..i no flooding
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, is there any way that i could either retrieve the keys or revoke it
<Requiem974> ikonia thank you  :)
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: you can't retreive it - you can revoke it with key server tools,
<jon_> so how do i change my icon so the work better in kde?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: thats not an ubuntu issue though
<sipior> curan: i believe sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart will sort it out for you
<sipior> curan: you might want to test from a reboot, to ensure that the change has taken properly
<fiftyone> hello everyone, I was wondering if someone could help me with a serious problem I am having I completely messed up my entire machine.  Basically I was trying to resize a partition on my laptop and i deleted my complete partition taleb
<fiftyone> here is my post on ubunbtu forums
<fiftyone> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1064645
<kavity> Did you delete the entire partition table, and then write it?
<Basem> in ubuntu 8.04 when i try to install it under windows as windows program...after it creat the image is says cant access the image and other program may useing it
<fiftyone> no i didnt write it
<trent1> is there a way to see how long my computer has been on?
<fiftyone> Kavity i didnn't write it
<ikonia> trent1: uptime
<kavity> trent1: In console type uptime
<kavity> fiftyone: Then just exist the partiton manager, and your table should be fine?
<trent1> thank you :)
<csunew> after update  the Resolution in bios and tty become 740*400  from 1440*900  how can I do to recover
<fiftyone> kavity,  I am currently logged in on the ubuntu live cd when i look at qparted all i have is one block of space no partitions
<deany> fiftyone, if you dont hit apply,  just quit
<kavity> fiftyone: If it hasn't been written, just push back, and your partitons should be fine.
<sipior> fiftyone: the forum suggestion to use TestDisk (http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk) is probably your best bet.
<oskar-> fiftyone, there is a tool to revocer partitions, if they were lost: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<oskar-> hehe :)
<sipior> hmm, great minds, oskar- :-)
<kavity> Seldom tend to differ.
<fiftyone> denay,sipior,oskar i will try testdisk
<fluitfries> i broke Xubuntu trying to install Compiz`.  now my xfwm4 never loads so i have no window manager.  how can i fix?
<tavi> hwre i can find files for /var/alsa ? cause i wanna replace them
<tavi> ?
<tavi> where
<kavity> fluitfries: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<kavity> Should install everything you need.
<kavity> Again.
<fluitfries> kavity: no, i installed that package (over my default Xubuntu packages) from synaptic last night, and it did not fix anything at all.  :(
<Sp0tUbuntu> Hi! Whay are peple in the linux enviroment telling other people that linux works fine when i can tell that i have testet almost every ubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu/edobuntu/ and NONE of them can show my batterystate??
<kavity> Yeah, thanks dennda, sipior, and oskar-  :(
<Sp0tUbuntu> +x*
<ikonia> Sp0tUbuntu: don't rant, we are here to help you try to fix your problem or guide you to the best possible solution
<kavity> fluitfries: Try removing it and reinstalling?
<Sp0tUbuntu> Right! Fix my battery please
<fluitfries> kavity: it was never "installed" since Xubuntu doesn't mark the Xfce4 meta-package as installed after you install the OS.  :(
<ikonia> Sp0tUbuntu: could you explain the problem please.
<kavity> Sp0tUbuntu: First of all,*Ubuntu is only one distro of linux, so don't say stuff about the entire linux community.
<kavity> fluitfries: No, it uses xubuntu-desktop, but you could always try installing xfce4 anyway?
<whiteplane> gnome is broken  and kde4 sucks
<tavi> any help?
<whiteplane> why ubuntu does that?
<Sp0tUbuntu> Vista, working! NO PROBLEMS! XP Working, NO PROBLEMS! Ubuntu = No battery?! Kubuntu = No battery!? Xubuntu = No battery?! Edubuntu = No battery?! :-)
<fluitfries> kavity: ah ok, well in that case i think i will try remove/reinstall of the xubuntu-desktop meta-package.  might that work?
<fiftyone> has anyone ever used this test dick before?
<ikonia> tavi: you want to replace them with what ?
<ikonia> DigitalFiz: ?
<ikonia> fiftyone: ?
<JesperHansen> Whats the location of the grub file that update-grub reads when making /boot/grub.cfg? (grub2)
<fiftyone> test disk
<tavi> whit the same file
<con-man> fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x13437c)->({de4ba900-59ca-11cf-9592-444553540000} 2315 0 (nil) (nil))
<Sp0tUbuntu> kavity: its the same with linux! Same behavioer
<fiftyone> lol
<ikonia> tavi: why ?
<ikonia> tavi: why do you want to replace a file with the same file ?
<tavi> cause i wanan get them to default values
<kavity> Sp0tUbuntu: My ubuntu works fine, so did gentoo, and slackware when I used.
<fiftyone> has anyone every used testdisk before?
<Sp0tUbuntu> Ubuntu, just NOT works!
<ikonia> tavi: then someone needs to give you a default file and you copy if over the top
<con-man> mime3.dll") - Symbol NSGetModule not found
<con-man> 0[146648]: nsNativeModuleLoader::LoadModule("C:\windows\gecko\0.9.0\wine_gecko\nssdbm3.dll") - Symbol NSGetModule not found
<con-man> 0[146648]: nsNativeModuleLoader::LoadModule("C:\windows\gecko\0.9.0\wine_gecko\nspr4.dll") - Symbol NSGetModule not found
<con-man> 0[146648]: nsNativeModuleLoader::LoadModule("C:\windows\gecko\0.9.0\wine_gecko\softokn3.dll") - Symbol NSGetModule not found
<con-man> 0[146648]: nsNativeModuleLoader::LoadModule("C:\windows\gecko\0.9.0\wine_gecko\ssl3.dll") - Symbol NSGetModule not found
<FloodBot2> con-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Sp0tUbuntu: I aske dyou not to rant
<con-man> 0[146648]: nsNativeModuleLoader::LoadModule("C:\windows\gecko\0.9.0\wine_gecko\nss3.dll") - Symbol NSGetModule not found
<tavi> exacly
<Sp0tUbuntu> I didt
<con-man> fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x13437c)->((null) 25 2 0x33d784 (nil))
<Sp0tUbuntu> Just telling you the trueth
<con-man> fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x13437c)->((null) 26 2 0x33d784 (nil))
<kavity> Sp0tUbuntu: If I unplug my laptop power chord right now I can see how much battery I have left.
<con-man> fixme:shdocvw:ClientSite_GetContainer (0x13437c)->(0x33d7c0)
<Sp0tUbuntu> I cant!
<tavi> so where i can find yjhe files?
<tavi> the
<ikonia> Sp0tUbuntu: could you explain the problem please, I missed it with the flood
<Sp0tUbuntu> havent been able to at ALL in any UBUNTU
<ikonia> tavi: someone with a default file needs to share it
<csunew> How to modify  the resolution  of tty
<ikonia> Sp0tUbuntu: I wonn't ask you again to stop ranting - please explain the problem
<tavi> ubuntu site har nowhere the original files?
<Sp0tUbuntu> I have no battery status @ Ubuntu / Kubuntu / Xubuntu / Edubuntu!
<tavi> have
<Sp0tUbuntu> I have no battery status @ Ubuntu / Kubuntu / Xubuntu / Edubuntu!
<Sp0tUbuntu> I have no battery status @ Ubuntu / Kubuntu / Xubuntu / Edubuntu!
<Sp0tUbuntu> I have no battery status @ Ubuntu / Kubuntu / Xubuntu / Edubuntu!
<FloodBot2> Sp0tUbuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<centr0> lol
<dmphotography> Quick question . . what's the default password for user root on phpmyadmin?
<tavi> ikonia: ?
<kavity> Sp0tUbuntu: Do you have acpi installed?
<Sp0tUbuntu> Ok! Then install Vista you say?
<Sp0tUbuntu> yes
<tavi> where ic an find default files of ubuntu?
<kavity> In console type acpi
<jtaji> dmphotography: it's your mysql root password
<kavity> What do you get?
<dmphotography> Is there one set by default?
<dmphotography> NM, I found it.
<erUSUL> Sp0tUbuntu: yes leave as alone and go to ##windows ask there how to install Vista. Good Luck
<ikonia> tavi: someone will have to share them with you, or you'll have to unpackage a ubuntu .deb package from the repo
<kavity> erUSUL: Bad answer.
<UncleG> I am using pmb2g3 and everytime I convert a pbm file it turns out to be too small and faxes poorly
<tavi> unpack means like rar?
<UncleG> the fax is just extra small
<UncleG> Any ideas?
<kitche> kavity: not really if he wants to install Vista just let him but then again you care what peopel run many others do not
<kavity> tavi: Unpacking a .deb file is dpkg -i devfilename.deb
<erUSUL> kavity: yes indeed but couldn't help myself from feeding the TROLL
<tavi> aha
<tavi> can you find me where i find  /var/lib/alsa/asound.state ?
<kavity> kitche: I don't care what he runs, but if someone using linux wants help, I'd much rather continuously offer them assistance rather than tell them to go to windows.
<ikonia> tavi: I've told you
<tavi> well in repo how i do that?
<ikonia> tavi: either a.) someone with a default file share it with you b.) unpack the alsa deb - in your case I suggest you ask someone in the channel to share
<kavity> kitche: Helping eachother is one of the key things keeping linux going.
<tavi> do you have?
<ikonia> tavi: no, or I'd have offered it a long time ago
<kitche> kavity: maybe but then again I don't care about if Linux is keep going or not really sicne Linux is just a kernel not an operating system
<tavi> hmmm does someone have DEFAULT files from  /var/lib/alsa/asound.state ?
<kavity> kitche: Without the linux kernel you wouldn't have the linux operating system.
<ikonia> tavi: you may get a better response on the forum with a good title post
<ikonia> tavi: more people will see it
<tavi> sure
<tavi> .....
<ikonia> tavi: just a suggestion
<Kokloco> Hi,
<Basem> when i'm useing wubi i get this problem (could not access the Cd, please make sure other applications are not useing it and try agin)
<bo7amny> i have ubuntu and mint in the one computer and it start mint first in boot how can i make it start ubuntu first in boot?
<Kokloco> I have been sent JPEG pictures from a Windows User. When I open them with any program in Ubuntu, the colors are not the same as the originall. Also if I open them using another XP partition, the colors are correct. I have to open them in XP with Paint, save them again, and then when I open them in Ubuntu the colors are ok. Can anyone help me pleae?
<fluitfries> i broke Xubuntu trying to install Compiz`.  now my xfwm4 never loads so i have no window manager.  how can i fix?  i'm looking for suggestions to try when i get a chance later today.  thanks!
<kavity> fluitfries: Did you try installing xfce4 like I suggested?
<fluitfries> kavity: ^ looking for more suggestions for trying later.  and yes i had already tried that.  :)
<sipior> bo7amny: you can change the default boot in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bo7amny> thanks
<Kokloco> I have been sent JPEG pictures from a Windows User. When I open them with any program in Ubuntu, the colors are not the same as the originall. Also if I open them using another XP partition, the colors are correct. I have to open them in XP with Paint, save them again, and then when I open them in Ubuntu the colors are ok. Can anyone help me pleae?
<vernet> hey... I'm looking for an X expert... I'm trying to get some a set of 3 touchscreens working with it... I got them working with the evtouch driver, but when the monitors go into power save mode or are manually shut off, X loses the touchscreen capability permanently... how would I go about fixing that?
<Basem> when i'm useing wubi i get this problem (could not access the Cd, please make sure other applications are not useing it and try agin)
<sipior> Basem: is there something else using the cd drive?
<erUSUL> Kokloco: maybe something to do with color management  of screen or color profiles in the app that saves them in windows ??
<Basem> no sipior
<Kokloco> erUSUL, the tool used in windows is Photoshop, but when opened with Paint the colors look ok, the probem is when opened with any tool in UBuntu
<linux_guy> My wireless only works on startup about 60% of the time.  I ran a few commands and posted my output here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6710456#post6710456  What should I do to correct this?
<Basem> any help
<XoroZ> I wrote a script to auto connect
<fluitfries> Kokloco: you can customize your color profiles in Photoshop.  you may have to start using one that is more compatible.  not sure which one it will be but you can try the settings.
<linux_guy> XoroZ, i auto connect 40% of the time...
<aDMid0RAS> guys some1 can help me i want to ask about instaling something pm m
<linux_guy> aDMid0RAS, what are you installing?
<aDMid0RAS> i downloaded m8 teamviewer for linux and it appears teamviewer.exe and i dunno what to type in terminal maybe to instal the program
<vm158> абвгд
<linux_guy> i use teamviewer under wine
<vm158> ух ты бля работает вроде
<Kokloco> fluitfries, ok, just wanted to know the reason. The pictures were done by a web template designer, so I dont have access to them. I am programming the web site using Linux, so I noticed that the colors were not the same
<Kokloco> fluitfries, the trick that I found is openening them first in Paint (XP), save them again, and send them to Ubuntu. After this they look ok.
<linux_guy> aDMid0RAS, have you read this?  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-do-i-install-teamviewer-669462/
<fluitfries> Kokloco: yea don't mess with them then.  the reason is due to color profiles in the differing OS's.  leave the profile alone and all the windows users of those files won't notice a thing.  :)
<vm158> does anybody speaks russian? or is there russian channel here?
<aDMid0RAS> no m8 ill check it :)
<erUSUL> !ru | vm158
<ubottu> vm158: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fluitfries> Kokloco: ok, that basically means that Paint is rewriting the profile to be more compatible.  you could always ask your designer to use a more compatible profile.
<mick02> Afternoon all
<Kokloco> fluitfries, yeah, I will tell him.
<Kokloco> fluitfries, thanks
<aDMid0RAS> ok but what is the linux box that the site says
<fluitfries> Kokloco: np.  ;)
<linux_guy> aDMid0RAS, i'll pm
<aDMid0RAS> ok
<mick02> Has anyone ever set up and used the Ultimate Deployment Appliance? www.ultimatedeployment.org
<ikonia> mick02: how is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> mick02: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<csunew> sudo shutdown -h now
<Davedan>  hi. when I'm trying to type a single quote ' in the command line I get ` only on the seccond press
<mick02> ikonia I'm going to deploy it on a Ubuntu server and then use it to pull a Ubuntu image onto machines on the LAN using PXE
<Davedan> how can I fix/change that?
<ikonia> mick02: ok - so it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<hyakuhei> Is there a way to purge unused configuration files - after the package has been removed? I guess it would be difficult
<mick02> ikonia - erm yeah it does
<Basem> when i'm useing wubi i get this problem (could not access the Cd, please make sure other applications are not useing it and try agin)
<mick02> Basem, what syatem are you using Wubi on?
<mick02> Basem, are you running a Windows OS and trying to run Ubuntu through Wubi on it?
<deany> hyakuhei, i guess without lookin for them manually (like files/folders in your home folder starting with a dot)  install em again and then remove --purge
<sagredo> test
<hyakuhei> deany: I'm going to head down the manual route but I hadn't thought about installing and then removing with purge, nice tip - thanks
<Kryzler> My ubuntu 8.10 doesn't like vpn connections... anyone know how I can sort it out?
<Kryzler> I've installed the vpn network manager plugin thing
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/116489/ .... does this mean that my first key is revoked??
<CarlFK> where is the validation that causes "This value must contain only letters, numbers, underscores, dashes or slashes." in flatpages.model:     url = models.CharField(_('URL'), max_length=100, db_index=True)
<Kryzler> the pptp version
<Basem> mick02 windows XP sp2
<CarlFK> whoppps, wrong #chan
<mick02> Basem, so what happens once you download and run Wubi
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: stop asking in here - I told you earlier this is not an ubuntu problem
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, :S sorry
<porter1> Anyaone know if I can set up my desktop ubuntu machine to allow internet access to my laptop using its space ethernet port?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: managing 3rd party keyservers is nothing to do with ubuntu support
<Basem> i get this msg could not access the Cd, please make sure other applications are not useing it and try agin
<mick02> Basem, and there's nothing in the CD or anything? Are you a local admin on your XP box?
<Kryzler> Basem - Are other applications using it?
<Basem> yes nothing but ubntu 8.04 cd and yes i'm the admin
<sipior> Basem: out of curiosity, is this 8.04, or 8.10?
<ArcSighter> ikonia: About the ADS issue I was following http://tecnoticias.info/tips-comentarios/aplicaciones-varias/autentificacion-de-squid-contra-active-directory.html but I got this error when trying to connect: [2009/02/10 10:56:06, 0] utils/net_ads.c:ads_startup(289)
<ArcSighter>   ads_connect: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<sipior> Basem: have a look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/237198
<KenBW2> is there a way to XSane Image Scanner to only scan a specified region?
<linux_guy> man..... i hate it when people ask for help and then leave
<ArcSighter> ads_connect: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<linux_guy> My wireless only works on startup about 60% of the time.  I ran a few commands and posted my output here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6710456#post6710456  What should I do to correct this?
<Basem> i'll check it
<mick02> Basem, remove the Ubuntu CD, as far as I'm aware Wubi downloads the image
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, can i PM you?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: no thanks
<gibson> is there anyway to do like a 'DNS flush' in ubuntu?
<linux_guy> lol
<gibson> or rather, a a ipconfig release/renew?
<Indgio> What are the standard system requirements for murmur?
<mick02> gibson, have you tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gibson> I have not, I am still learning the shell
<gibson> what file is init.d?
<mick02> gibson, if that doesn't work try sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<mick02> init.d is a directory gibson
<Indgio> What are the standard system requirements for murmur?
<odeland> I'm looking to build an office server with ubuntu. does anyone know a good place where I can get motherboard/general hardware review for that kind of stuff?
<gibson> ah so it is
<gibson> what does the init.d directory hold? networking configs etc
<ikonia> !hcl | odeland
<ubottu> odeland: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mick02> Gibson the /etc/init.d directory contains the scripts executed by init at boot time
<Indgio> thx
<Gnea> !init | gibson
<ubottu> gibson: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<gibson> Okay, thanks that makes snes
<gibson> init is short for initilaztion yah?
<gibson> without the spelling errors
<Gnea> gibson: yup
<porter1> initialization!
<gibson> jeez, the file system makes a lot of sense once you figure out what they all stand for, much easier than *duh duh duh* windows! >_>
<Daft_Punk> gibson, well how do you figure out what it all stands for then? because the file system in linux is still bonkers to me
<gibson> the ubuntuforums and help docs have a lot on the file system
<Daft_Punk> oh, so it involves reading, doh
<gibson> I think ubotto has a link
<gibson> lol yeah =O
<Daft_Punk> !file system
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file system
<Gnea> Daft_Punk: as if the filesystem in windows isn't bonkers? :)
<Daft_Punk> Gnea, hmm it is flawed but i understand it
<Gnea> Daft_Punk: same basic concepts apply, just applied differently
<Daft_Punk> Gnea, as far as i understand, in linux, there are several places programs are installed, when in windows its 1 folder
<Gnea> Daft_Punk: ext2 & 3 are more like NTFS than FAT32, in the sense that both support permissions and such
<ZeroA4> <Daft_Punk> as far as i understand, in Windows, there are several places programs are installed
<Daft_Punk> ZeroA4, oh?
<Gnea> Daft_Punk: well, that's a matter of debate - i've seen, still, some older programs install in places other than \Program Files\, but that's a digression of discussion
<Daft_Punk> Gnea, not in this channel anyway (the discussion)
<Gnea> Daft_Punk: exactly. :)
<ZeroA4> Daft_Punk, They install things on system folders, on system registry, on user data aplication folders and the like
<Daft_Punk> ZeroA4, well i do admit the registry is insane
<Gnea> Daft_Punk: but instead of using drive letters, unix uses a flat-look at the filesystem - everything is stored, ultimately in root - /
<Gnea> Daft_Punk: other partitions and disks simply get added onto the / somewhere
<gibson> I like how everything is a file
<Daft_Punk> honestly i do like the drive letters, but all my drives are networked
<Daft_Punk> well i think we all like the unrestricted access
<Gnea> are you looking to do some linux+windows network filesystem integration?
<Daft_Punk> Gnea, already have
<Gnea> Daft_Punk: :D
<KenBW2> is there a graphical equaliser for ubuntu?
<ZeroA4> Daft_Punk, one thing i miss in windows is opening an synaptic selecting an instaled program and by click on propreties have a list of all the files of that program and they location
<Daft_Punk> Gnea, you do mean recognizing the windows network drives right?
<Gnea> KenBW2: some audio programs have them, like audacious
<kohlmannj> to anyone:  this is probably a shipment of fail, and I might  be in the wrong place, but I'm new at this.  let's say I'm on an OLPC XO, I have the OLPC kernel source, and I'd like to compile the Bluetooth and appropriate  HCI kernel modules.  how would I proceed?
<fiftyone> hello again ubuntu friends!
<Daft_Punk> ZeroA4, well they both have their pros and cons, but windows seems to have more cons
<Gnea> Daft_Punk: right - both ways
<KenBW2> Gnea: but no system-wide one?
<Daft_Punk> Gnea, both ways? no, i just have it the one way actually, i havnt found a need to reverse it, but im sure if i did i could
<Gnea> KenBW2: no
<fiftyone> Can someone help me use gparted? I have a bunch of unallocated space i want to add to my ubuntu machine but the last time i played with qparted i near ruined everything
<Gnea> Daft_Punk: hrm - i meant that, one way is for windows to read linux shares using samba, and the other way for linux to read windows shares with smbclient
<sipior> fiftyone: did you get your partitions back, then?
<MacGyverNL_> I have a laptop with a hardware switch for the wireless card. The card is confirmed to work, and under windows, I can arbitrarily turn it on and off. However, when I turn it on now, Ubuntu 8.10 doesn't seem to pick it up.
<Promille> Hey guys. Need a little help: If I tend to let my computer on during the night, and leave it on, there is no sound when i come back. I'm using ALSA and I have tried restarting it with sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart    It successfully restart, but still no sound. Only way to fix it, as I know, is to restart the system, which i hate to do. Any suggestions kind fellas?
<MacGyverNL_> Do I have to modprobe something to enable wireless now, and if so, what should I look for?
<Daft_Punk> Gnea, right well ive done linux to windows and linux to linux shared drives, not windows to linux as ive not had a need
<Gnea> MacGyverNL_: you might have to
<fiftyone> sipior, Yea! how cool ah? my linux partition works wonderful everything is how i left it, testdisk is a lifesaver i wish i could kiss the people who wrote it!!!
<sipior> fiftyone: glad it worked out for you
<Gnea> Daft_Punk: aah - are you familiar with NFS?
<ArcSighter> "Failed to set servicePrincipalNames. Please ensure that
<ArcSighter> the DNS domain of this server matches the AD domain,
<ArcSighter> Or rejoin with using Domain Admin credentials." I got this error when trying to join to AD domain, Anyone knows why?
<ArcSighter>  
<FloodBot2> ArcSighter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daft_Punk> Gnea, not particularily
<fiftyone> sipior thanks alot man, i think that i lost the windows partition because it is still coming up unallocated but thats cool with me i got in this mess trying to delete it in the first place.
<Gnea> Daft_Punk: okay - how did you do linux-to-linux shared drives?
<Daft_Punk> Gnea, wizard
<fiftyone> basically what i need now is to turn this unallocated space into a storage partition
<Gnea> Daft_Punk: wut?
<gibson> the alltell wizard? heh
<Daft_Punk> Gnea, i used a wizard that helped me make a folder into a shared folder in linux, then i used another GUI wizard to connect to that shared folder
<Gnea> that one ran himself into a ditch ;)
<Gnea> Daft_Punk: oooh, okay
<sipior> fiftyone: if you fire up gparted from ubuntu, you can reclaim that space easily enough.
<fluitfries> i broke Xubuntu trying to install Compiz`.  now my xfwm4 never loads so i have no window manager.  how can i fix?  i'm looking for suggestions to try when i get a chance later today.  thanks!
<Daft_Punk> Gnea, you asked if i understand NFS, no i dont understand the concept of it at all, or the commands to do it in terminal
<technopagan> hi! I just setup Evolution. Whenever a new mail arrives (IMAP with subfolders), a copy of it automagically appears in Evolution's trash and is marked as "Unread".  This is irritating. How do I stop this?
<gibson> I actually setup samba last night to do win-linux file sharing, was incredibly easy
<fiftyone> sipior i'm in gparted now but honestly im afraid of it lol
<MacGyverNL_> Gnea: How do I find out which module is usually used for wireless, without rebooting?
<sipior> fiftyone: actually, if you only have the one windows partition, just make a filesystem on it, no need to repartition
<Gnea> Daft_Punk: well, basically NFS and smb/cifs work the same way - you'd be mounting a filesystem, only across the network
<gibson> fiftyone: as long as you didnt boot to gparted you can't hurt your current partition...i think
<Promille> Hey guys. Need a little help: If I tend to let my computer on during the night, and leave it on, there is no sound when i come back. I'm using ALSA  and I have tried restarting it with sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart    It successfully restart, but still no sound. Only way to fix it, as I  know, is to restart the system, which i hate to do. Any suggestions kind fellas? (Ubuntu 8.10)
<Daft_Punk> Gnea, right, my shared windows drives are mounted in linux over the network, but they only MOUNT in linux when i go to the shared drive, otherwise they dont mount on bootup, but mounting takes seconds
<sipior> fiftyone: gibson: yes, i believe gparted refuses to operate on mounted partitions. still, better safe than sorry... :-)
<odeland> Promille: sounds like your hardware went to sleep
<fiftyone> sipior? yea? thing is i have 3 partitions here that have unallocated space 80gb 3.8gb and 15.mb howw can I merge them all together? which type of file system should I use  for storage ( fat32 etc?
<Gnea> Daft_Punk: you can make them mount at bootup by editting /etc/fstab correctly
<Promille> odeland: yeah, seems like it. Do you know anything how i can wake it up^^ ?
<Daft_Punk> Gnea, well as i said, its not necessary they mount at bootup, since half the time i dont require them
<Gnea> MacGyverNL_: can you pastebin the output of the lsmod command?
<sipior> fiftyone: do you know the device names for the three partitions? something like /dev/sda1, that sort of thing?
<odeland> Promille:no idea, sorry
<Promille> kk, thanks anyway :)
<fiftyone> sipior no, it is just coming up as unallocated
<Gnea> Daft_Punk: ah, okay - I misunderstood then, thought perhaps you were looking for a simpler way of doing network sharing
<anonusing> hi, i made a tomboy note earlier today but, i can't find it now
<fiftyone> i love tomboy
<Daft_Punk> Gnea, no, the way i have it set up works perfectly for my needs, but thanks for trying to improve my quality of life with linux
<MacGyverNL_> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/f2f8f96a4
<anonusing> i just closed the window for the tomboy note i made
<Gnea> Daft_Punk: you're welcome ;)
<anonusing> so it would save automatically but, now i can't find it
<anonusing> but it says the name for is still taken but, it doesn't come up in a search
<MacGyverNL_> Also, iwconfig works (as a command), but it doesn't list ath0 which is usually the wireless card.
<whatev>  how can you tell if a single port on a remote machine is being listened on
<sipior> fiftyone: well, you can allocate the free space into as many partitions as you like, although one is of course simplest
<anonusing> does anyone know how to find tomboy notes?
<Gnea> MacGyverNL_: i don't think i see it there
<unique> does anyone know which chmod themes in phpnuke should be?
<Gnea> unique: the people in #phpnuke should know
<Daft_Punk> anonusing, use ctrl+f2 and type in tomboy?
<fiftyone> sipior, basically i have my ubuntu partition here and I am hap that however, i want to keep a partition  just for backup and  storage.
<MacGyverNL_> Gnea: In other words, the wireless card *has* to be turned on on boot in order to work?
<Daft_Punk> anonusing, sorry i meant alt+f2
<sipior> fiftyone: this is all on one disk, correct?
<fiftyone> i would like to take this 80someodd gig and make it a storage disk
<Gnea> MacGyverNL_: i'm not sure. try this: open a terminal and watch the logs like this:  tail -f /var/log/syslog    while you're doing that, turn the wifi switch on and see what happens in the log
<anonusing> daft_punk, i can find tomboy, just not the specific note
<fiftyone> yea one 160gb disk
<lianimator> where can I find developers responsible for a keyboard layout (mm)?
<anonusing> daft_punk, i should have a total of three notes but, there are only two listed there
<sipior> fiftyone: could you pastebin the result of "sudo sfdisk -l /dev/sda"?
<Daft_Punk> anonusing, well perhaps it was deleted
<fiftyone> sipior, 1  sec
<anonusing> daft_punk, the name i used for that note, it won't let me use it for any new notes because it says the name is taken
<Favorit> hmmz
<MacGyverNL_> Gnea: Already did that. Nothing turns up.
<fiftyone> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<anonusing> daft_punk, it says "a note with that title already exists"
<mick02> anonusing have you typed tomboy into the terminal?
<Gnea> MacGyverNL_: then give it a reboot and have it turned on at boot-time - when it's up and running, do another pastebin of lsmod
<anonusing> mick02, yes
<fatbrain> Should I be able to connect my bluetooth keyboard with Ubuntu after it's been paired with my Windows XP or do I have to remove the paring from Windows first?
<immortaly007_> hi guys, uhm, my emerald theme manager isn't importing stuff... it sais: "Error stating file '/home/immortaly007/Desktop': No such file or directory"
<MacGyverNL_> Meh, I'll do a reboot and find out.
<Daft_Punk> anonusing, go to home, show hidden files, and go to .tomboy and the notes should be stored there by default
<fiftyone> sipior, http://paste.ubuntu.com/116502/
<Gnea> fatbrain: if you pair it with linux, winxp should lose the pair automatically
<aboSamoor> Hi, I can use my external mic to record but not to make conversation over empathy or ekiga ? Any idea ?
<fatbrain> Gnea: problem is the hcitool scan doesn't show me the keyboard... I can see it if I do a hcitool info <bdaddr>
<Kokloco> I have a folder with 50 jpeg pictures. Is there any tool that I can program to open automatically each on and cut a portion and save it as another picture? (for the all 50 pictures)
<Gnea> fatbrain: at all? or how about it you unpair it with winxp?
<Daft_Punk> fatbrain, windows and linux can have settings to connect to the bluetooth keyboard, but the keyboard will only be paired with one device (the last device it was connected to)
<fatbrain> Gnea: havn't tried to unpair it yet, will try that now
<anonusing> daft_punk, yes thanks, i found an xml document with the info there
<anonusing> i understand what happened to the actual note though. it's kind of scary if it just "lost" it or something
<anonusing> i don't*
<sipior> fiftyone: all right, you can delete that partition using fdisk. try "sudo fdisk /dev/sda". then hit "p" to print the partition table, "d" to select a partition for deletion, and then "1" to specify the first partition (which looks to be your windows partition)
<Daft_Punk> anonusing, honestly i dont understand why it would disappear either....
<anonusing> thanks anyways
<Daft_Punk> np
<fatbrain> Daft_Punk: So I can't use my keyboard on both windows and ubuntu without paring/unpairing on reboots?
<Daft_Punk> fatbrain, right
<mick02> anonusing, try going into the .tomboy folder ... do a ls-lrt in that folder then finding the most recent note use vi most_recent_note and then chenge the bottom option <open-on-startup> to True
<fatbrain> Daft_Punk: Strange :S
<Daft_Punk> fatbrain, any bluetooth device can only be connected to ONE device at a time, because that way it wont be controlling multiple devices, so if you want to use it on linux you have to re-pair the devices, if you want to use it on windows, you have to pair it again with windows etc...
<Kokloco> I have a folder with 50 jpeg pictures. Is there any tool that I can program to open automatically each on and cut a portion and save it as another picture? (for the all 50 pictures) I saw in someplace that there was a cosole app that can do this..
<sipior> Kokloco: ImageMagick will do that quite handily
<Gnea> Daft_Punk, fatbrain: what they need to produce is a bluetooth kvm ;)
<fatbrain> Daft_Punk: But my Windows / Linux is on the same machine, same bluetooth dongle. Surely the paring must result in some type of "configuration" that I can share between windows/linux
<Daft_Punk> Gnea, yeah a bluetooth kvm would be awesoe
<Daft_Punk> awesome*
<Kokloco> sipior, ok, that's what I was looking for, thanks mate
<Daft_Punk> fatbrain, doesnt matter, the are different operating systems and your bluetooth device sees it as two different machines
<fiftyone> sipior,  you sure? i'm afraid
<fiftyone> lol
<fiftyone> sipior,  it's asking me for partition 1-4
<sipior> fiftyone: then don't do it :-) this is a good time to ensure that you have a current backup
<Daft_Punk> fatbrain, i understand what you want accomplished and as far as i know it cant be done since the bluetooth device can only be paired with one device by default and each OS is looked at, as another device... i could suggest perhaps contacting the manufacturer for the keyboard or posting on a bluetooth forum
<sipior> fiftyone: you know, another possibility would be to use gparted to copy the linux partition over the windows one. you could then expand the linux partition however you wanted.
<fatbrain> Gnea: I unpaired it and now when I try to pair it I get a "paring failed" message, it's not even asking for a pin
<fiftyone> sipior,  you said it wont let me delete mounted partitions?
<j-m> #clx sur 9faure.net
<fiftyone> sipior,  that sounds like a good idea
<fatbrain> Daft_Punk: yes, will do my best to find some more information on my problem, thanks
<Daft_Punk> fatbrain, if you do and im still here i hope you wouldnt mind sharing your discovery if you do find a way around it
<Gnea> Daft_Punk: ha! http://www.zonetusa.com/products-113.aspx
<sipior> fiftyone: of course, then you'd have to make sure grub was happy. maybe just simpler to blow the windows partition away. make sure you have a current backup of your data.
<orudie> hi. what is the best way to set up an FTP server ?
<Gnea> fatbrain: try resetting the keyboard?
<fatbrain> Gnea: I just did, nothing happend
<Daft_Punk> Gnea, interesting...
<spitzi> Hi, I've just started using Ubuntu on my home PC. O:-)
<ArcSighter> I got "Failed to set servicePrincipalNames. Please ensure that the DNS domain of this server matches the AD domain, Or rejoin with using Domain Admin credentials" Waht's going on?
<Daft_Punk> spitzi, congrats
<sameep> @orudie :  sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<mick02> ArcSighter, what exactly are you trying to do?
<spitzi> I'm using Pidgin, which constantly reports who joined and left the room. Can I somehow disable this ?
<ArcSighter> mick02: trying to join to a ADS domain using samba/winbind
<Gnea> fatbrain: are you using a bluetooth dongle or is it built into the computer?
<fatbrain> Gnea: dongle
<Gnea> fatbrain: try reconnecting it
<aaditya> spitzi: Enable the plugin "Join/Part hiding"
<mick02> ArcSighter, is it a Windows Domain
<fatbrain> Gnea: did that too :S
<fiftyone> sipior,  i actually just rebilt grub
<ArcSighter> mick02: a w2k3 ad domain
<Gnea> o.O
<fiftyone> sipior, ok im gonna just try and delete this things you said i cant delete mounted partitions>
<mick02> ArcSighter, why don't you just use Likewise ... www.likewise.com
<Akallab> Akallabeth
<ArcSighter> mick02 I want to join this linux server to the AD domain
<fatbrain> Gnea: Feels like I've been down every road atleast a couple of times
<gustavo> hola
<gustavo> hay gente?
<ArcSighter> mick02: and I got that error
<spitzi> aaditya - thanks. Now I also realize that plugins are the standard way to treat Pidgin. Is that a standard property of Linux applications ?
<sipior> fiftyone: gparted won't let you, but fdisk won't be so clever, i think. i wasn't kidding about having a current backup, by the way.
<lesshaste> hi all
<aaditya> spitzi: yes, plugin support makes it easy to add features without rebuilding the whole thing
<sipior> fiftyone: believe me, it reduced the stress of messing with your disk immensely :)
<lesshaste> which X driver should I use for VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)] (rev a1) ?
<lesshaste> X works but mplayer freezes for example so I must have something wrong
<ArcSighter> so any clues about a linux server who can't join a ADS domain because of a error indicating the dns name of this server doesn't match the AD domain dn?
<aaditya> achilles: are you the popular bot?
<mick02> Arcsighter, have you tried to use Likewise on your server? I've got my desktop running on my Windows Domain here in work
<Wunderbar> ok, problem with firefox opening as maximised for no apparent reason...
<spitzi> Cool. See ya.
<fiftyone> sipior,  yea i have a backup i made a few days ago, problem is i am afraid of deleteing it lol
<Gnea> fatbrain: does it re-pair if you reboot ubuntu?
<fatbrain> Gnea: will have to test, bbl *wave*
<fiftyone> sipior, how do i delete it with fdisk again<?
<sipior> fiftyone: ahh. i guess i meant, a backup on a different disk somewhere...
<mick02> ArcSighter it sounds like there's something wrong in your config files
<fiftyone> ah ok
<sipior> fiftyone: "d" and then the partition number
<ArcSighter> mick02: it isn't a desktop
<Droopsta915> Is there a tool I can download that tells me all my computer specifications, or some type of info on what hardware Im running?
<fiftyone> sipior,  how do i make sure i am choosing the correct one>
<Gnea> Droopsta915: should already be there: lshw
<zerothis1> when I add a new user to my system, the new user boots to a blank tan background and nothing else.
<mick02> ArcSighter, I never said that it was
<sipior> fiftyone: the partition type should be listed in the right-most column when you print the table
<ArcSighter> mick02: the error is telling that my dns name in the server doesn't match the dns of the AD domain, what should I try?
<mick02> ArcSighter, have you even looked at Likewise? They provide a command line utility to join domains ... why don't you just take a look at it and then if it doesn't do what you're looking for come back to me
<lesshaste> how do I tell if I am on hardy or ibex?
<ArcSighter> lesshaste: lsb_release -a
<lesshaste> ArcSighter, thanks
<mick02> ArcSighter, have you got a Windows box attached to the domain?
<lesshaste> ArcSighter, how do I start the restricted driver thing to see if there is something for my graphics card?
<ArcSighter> mick02: yes of course I do
<_VIM_> lesshaste: if it works flawlessly it's hardy,,, ;)
<fiftyone> sipior,  when i hit p i get two listed /dev/sda1 which is says is boot andHPFS/NTFS the scond is my linx
<PPKuma> hi, how can i upgrade my svn client? i have my OS up to date but i get a 'your svn client is too old' when trying to make 'svn update'
<mick02> OK so, do you know the name of your Domain Controller?
<Droopsta915> Gnea: I see it's installed, what is lshw gtk? And how do I use lshw? Sorry about all the questions. :)
<ArcSighter> mick02: I'll go lunch to get new strengths I come back shorly
<fiftyone> sipior,  this seems like it is only listing the two that it can read ie the two that i neeed to keep! lol
<ArcSighter> mick02: yes of course I have the name, I'm network coadmin
<ArcSighter> mick02: please pv me
<Gnea> Droopsta915: open a terminal, type lshw and press enter :)
<mick02> ArcSighter, I probably won't be here, but check out that link I sent you
<Droopsta915> Gnea: thanks
<sipior> fiftyone: oh, was your backup on an ntfs volume?
<fiftyone> yes
<fiftyone> it is
<fiftyone> sipior, it is 40gb
<sipior> fiftyone: try creating a new partition with "n", specify the beginning cylinder as 1
<sipior> fiftyone: so "n", then "p" (for primary partition)
<fiftyone> ok
<fiftyone> sipior, partition number 1-4
<juniecho> hi, running ubuntu 8.10 intrepid on hp tx2000 tablet pc (usb screen tablet), is it possible to install the tablet driver WITHOUT manually compiling it?
<TopKatz> hello
<fatbrain> Gnea: heh, I'll stop using linux for now :) thanks for your input anyway :)
<TopKatz> is there a trick to get emerald to work in 8.1
<TopKatz> ?
<fosco__> TopKatz, there's no needing
<fiftyone> sipior,  nevermind i just created a new 80gb partition fa32t
<sipior> fiftyone: pick a number different from the two listed by fdisk
<fiftyone> in gparted
<sipior> fiftyone: ah, good.
<TopKatz> how sould I change window themes then in 8.1?
<Gnea> fatbrain: it didn't work?
<fatbrain> Gnea: nope
<fosco__> TopKatz, use emerald theme manager or system - preferences - appearance
<TopKatz> emerald is not applying the theme
<TopKatz> I see them in there, but selecting does nothing
<fosco__> TopKatz, so you're not using emerald
<TopKatz> I have it installed
<TopKatz> I can select a theme, but it does not apply it
<geoglitch> Is there an easy way to mount a disk from another computer's raid1 array to pull the data off in ubuntu server?
<fosco__> to use emerald execute emerald --replace
<TopKatz> k
<ikonia> geoglitch: break the mirror, plug the disk in the new computer and mount it
<ikonia> geoglitch: it's that simple
<TopKatz> good call
<TopKatz> that did it
<Gnea> fatbrain: are you on 8.04 or 8.10?
<fatbrain> Gnea: I'm on 8.10 (64-bit)
<geoglitch> i've got the disk in my ubuntu server box but mount is saying: mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<ikonia> geoglitch: what type of raid 1 is it, hardware or software ?
<juniecho> hi, running ubuntu 8.10 intrepid on hp tx2000 tablet pc (usb screen tablet), is it possible to install the tablet driver WITHOUT manually compiling it? i mean, without './configure' 'sudo make install' so on, just some nice .deb packages...?
<geoglitch> software
<geoglitch> from a fedora core 2 server
<ikonia> geoglitch: linux software ?
<uiii> uhuuuhhaaahahaaaa :D
<ikonia> geoglitch: or fake raid
<geoglitch> yeah; linux software
<ikonia> uiii: what ?
<ikonia> goatslacker: run fdisk -l on it, what is the partition type
<uiii> nothing it wos only a test :)
<ikonia> uiii: please don't
<uiii> ok
<geoglitch> fdisk -l shows the device as /dev/sdd1 with ID fd (Linux raid autodetect)
<ikonia> geoglitch: interesting, what file system was on the raid1 volume ?
<Droopsta915> Will Ubuntu keep all my terminal command history, or does it erase after a certain period of time?
<ikonia> Droopsta915: it's stored in .bash_history - it will keep it as long as there is space in that file
<geoglitch> i believe it was ext2
<ikonia> geoglitch: interesting, I've done this many times with ext3 and I've never seen that message
<ikonia> geoglitch: maybe worth checking the FS type on the other system
<goatslacker> ikonia, i would run fdisk -l but I'm compiling php/ffmpeg :P
<Droopsta915> ikonia: gracias ;)
<gibson> how do you change the default program that opens a file in intrepid? ie my music opens in totem instead of rythm
<geoglitch> ikonia: running mount on the old server gives /dev/md0 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<TopKatz> fosco__ that only works while I ahve the terminal open.  Do I need to put this call someplace?
<ikonia> geoglitch: so ext3 is it, have you tried a mount -t ext3 ?
<Dynamo_zjosss> networkkard 802.11n Wireless LAN Card   doesn't want to load, where do i find driver
<geoglitch> ikonia: ok; that worked (I was trying to mount /dev/sdd rather than /dev/sdd1) = ouch
<ikonia> geoglitch: ahhhh
<ikonia> geoglitch: mount a partition, not a disk ;)
<geoglitch> ikonia: funny how computers do just what you tell them to
<geoglitch> ikonia: thanks for your help
<ikonia> no sweat, you fixed it yourself
<Dynamo_zjosss> networkkard 802.11n Wireless LAN Card   doesn't want to load, where do i find driver
<TopKatz> were should I put emerald --replace to keep the theme loaded?
<^hashbang_away^> TopKatz: Preferences->Sessions
<vvk-> does anyone know why does it take so long for Firefox 3.0.6 to appear in official repositories?
<deany> vvk-, just the way it is for a lot of apps..
<deany> hopefully there aint no big vulnerability in 3.0.0.5 :)
<vvk-> deany, nothing really serious, afaik.
<deany> vvk-, is it in backports?
<benste> someone here who can help me that evolution doesn't loose events during the sync of Google Calendar and Evolution? - Maybe it's related to the repetition of my events?
<Scunizi> vvk-: bleeding edge is not really what the releases are all about. although they do try to incorporate the latest up to a certain point in time in the development of the next release
<vvk-> deany, don't know. I'm just using the regular update checker.
<Scunizi> benste: as far as I know you're only able to view g calendar events in Evo not create them
<benste> that was until 2.21 as Google said :-)
<vvk-> Scunizi, well I'm talking about 3.0.6, not 3.1.blah. The .6 is just a security update, so there should be reason to release it soonish.
<Scunizi> benste: 2.21 of evo?
<benste> Scunizi  http://johnnyjacob.wordpress.com/2006/04/30/google-calendar-in-evolution/
<benste> Scunizi  2.24.3
<benste> that's what I'm using
<Scunizi> vvk-: ah.. security updates are done regularly.. could be your mirror hasn't populated yet or it hasn't been released..
<renan_saddam> since 8.10 is not usingo sldap.conf anymore, how do I import the schemas (ie. samba schema) ?
<deany> ive been checking for a few days, not on mine either. its just not been done yet by ubuntu
<Scunizi> benste: I haven't really paid attention.. is that the version in 8.10?
<benste> yes
<benste> It has an option GOOGLE
<vvk-> Scunizi, I Googled ubuntuforums and yesterday someone else there was asking about this thing also.
<benste> it works
<deany> vvk-, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid-updates/web/
<benste> but doesn't get all evnets
<deany> 3.0.5 only there.
<Scunizi> benste: interesting.. I've wanted that feature.. have you checked launchpad for bugs concerning the issue you're having?
<juniecho> hey guys, is it possible for a newbie linux user to create his own .deb package?
<Slart> juniecho: well.. anything is possible.. I doubt it would be easy though
<Scunizi> juniecho: yes ..it's called compiling
<benste> Scunizi: - yes but I didn't find one just all these old ones can't write - but I am able to write
<Scunizi> benste: I'll have to check that out.. thanks for the tip.. if you can't figure out why the connector isn't working you might consider filing a bug
<Slart> juniecho: what kind of package were you going to create?
<zerothis1> juniecho: there are some GUI package creators. I don't recall thier names though
<darthanubis> anyone have skype video working? 8.10 64bit?
<juniecho> Slart, Scunizi, i'm doing this because i have a tablet pc, and the stylus pen is not enabled by default. tutorials i've found are like... doing some ./configure make... console things... i really don't want do that because i know that i have to do it every time when there is a kernel update.
<benste> Scunizi: just thought someone else here may know more about it -
<benste> --> does someone know more about sync of Google and Evo?
<Slart> darthanubis: sometimes.. odd days, between 03.00 and 03.15.. if it's a full moon and jupiter is aligned with neptune..
<Scunizi> juniecho: is the tablet function based on wacom?
<juniecho> Slart/Scunizi// so i want to make this 'tablet driver' a .deb package file so i don't have to take care of it anymore
<juniecho> Scunizi yes wacom usb tablet
<Slart> juniecho: perhaps look at checkinstall
<Slart> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<renan_saddam> how do I include schemas to OpenLdap when using cn=config ?
<clayg> how do i count words in a txt file? is there  a simple cli command?
<Slart> clayg: wc?
<Scunizi> juniecho: wacom functionality is built into ubuntu. sometimes there are tweeks you have to do to activate it. but you really shouldn't have to compile anything.. could be you went to the net first looking for a solution and landed on a "from scratch" type tutorials.. check www.ubuntufourms.org
<benste> is there somewhere on this IRC a channel for evolution?
<nDuff> benste, I'd look around on irc.gnome.org, rather than freenode
<benste> thanks
<clayg> Slart,  awesome thanks alot bro
<Slart> clayg: you're welcome
<juniecho> Slart, Scunizi, so i found this: http://mirosol.kapsi.fi/tx2020/tx2000howto.htm tutorial on tablet driver is on number 4... i tried it when i was using ubuntu 8.04 and it was successful... but could there be a better way?
<fiftyone> i have a really easy silly question,, i have a nice pair of usb headphones, they worked just a few minutes ago now i cant figure why they are not working> how do i tell my soundcard that im using usb headphones?
<gibson> is there a better music manager than rythm?
<benste> amarok
<Slart> juniecho: I wouldn't know.. I've never used ubuntu with a tablet.. I've never used a tablet at all, come to think of it
<Slart> gibson: define "better", there are some that are different
<rohit> hii neone tried glade with ruby ?
<fiftyone> i have a really easy silly question,, i have a nice pair of usb headphones, they worked just a few minutes ago now i cant figure why they are not working> how do i tell my sound card that i'm using usb headphones?
<juniecho> Slart: well then is there something like... um... Device Manager, like windows?
<gibson> easier to use =)
<gibson> lighter footprint
<juniecho> i'd like to check whether the driver is loaded or not installed... how could i do that
<Slart> juniecho: there used to be some kind of device manager.. but I think it disappeared along the way.. there are the usual terminal based tools to see hardware and such of course
<Scunizi> juniecho: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<juniecho> slart: oh that's okay, i'm not console-friendly but it's okay... how could i check the driver?
<fosco__> TopKatz_, use fusion-icon to control compiz
<benste> better install ccsm
<juniecho> Scunizi, thanks, but i already checked on that page and installed those 2 driver/tool packages
<benste> compiz-config-settings-manager
<fiftyone> just wondering if anyone else uses a usb sound devise? i have usb headphones that don't seem to want to work for me. they worked before on ubuntu not sure why they are not workig now
<alexmax> Help!  For some reason when i try clicking on anything in Gnome, instead of selecting anything it drags the window.  I can't click on a link in firefox, can't select OK or Cancel in a dialog box, it just drags everything!
<alexmax> If I hold down ctrl or alt I can click on things, but then if ctrl-click or alt-click has something special associated with it, it does that
<Slart> juniecho: wll.. if it's a kernel module you can always use "lsmod" to list those
<alexmax> I was messing around with Compiz settings when this happened and I can't figure out what I changed to make this happen
<Slart> alexmax: tried just tapping all your alt/shift/ctrl keys just to make sure they are not "stuck" so to speak
<alexmax> Slart: I figured it out, apparently if I assign 'window menu' to nothing, it actually binds it to mouse3 and then i can only move.
<alexmax> If I assign it back to alt-mouse3 it undoes it
<alexmax> Nasty bug D:
<Slart> alexmax: bah.. sounds annoying
<alexmax> Slart: Where can I assign 'show desktop'
<juniecho> Slart, Scunizi, i tried lsmod and the result was... http://pastebin.com/f16d44319 . i see 'wacom' at line 3
<alexmax> super-f11 currently maximizes and I want it to show desktop
<juniecho> so does it mean i have the driver already installed?
<meshuggah> hello everyone
<mustafa__> hi
<kjell> hi meshuggah
<Slart> alexmax: I have no idea.. there is a applet for the gnome panel that does it but I don't know how it's done
<Slart> juniecho: then it seems the module is loaded
<fiftyone> whats the best music player for linux>?
<juniecho> alexmax, do you have compiz settings manager?
<Slart> !best | fiftyone
<ubottu> fiftyone: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Slart> fiftyone: I use quod libet.. it works for me
<juniecho> Slart, is the 'module' same as 'driver'?
<meshuggah> how can i use VNC on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Slart> juniecho: yes
<fiftyone> thanks for that slart, however, i was just asking for opinions I like to check out different things, Sometimes I dont like ubot
<Gnea> !vnc | meshuggah
<ubottu> meshuggah: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<meshuggah> ok thank you
<meshuggah> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Gnea> freenx works quite well
<Slart> fiftyone: then tell us what kind of media player you want? something big and shiny with lots of extras like amarok? or are you running it on a mini-itx server hidden in your car? you could use mpd in that case.. we don't know what you want
<juniecho> Slart... so if it's almost-ready to use, could be there some extra steps...?
<meshuggah> i want to convert my workmate to ubuntu, so i need to show it before
<Gnea> meshuggah: i've actually experienced better throughput over the network with freenx
<fiftyone> slart you ever use a usb headphone set>? I got a new one and i cant seem to get it working. it worked before on ubuntu, just cant seem to swich from the default speaker system  Slart, Amrok is great, but its big and clunkey something like winamp would be great
<Slart> juniecho: possibly.. it would depend on the driver.. ask someone that uses it or has used it
<[t]ekoperse> #ruoska
<meshuggah> and i cant use a livecd, and i will be using windows 2000 with 56K modem at work, FreeNX will be good?
<fiftyone> slart i have sound just not in my headphones arrg
<sd32> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Slart> fiftyone: then why didn't you say that from the beginning.. would have saved us all a lot of wear and tear on the keyboard =).. look at audacious.. it's winamp but without the media library.. I have no idea what to do about the bluetooth headset.. bluetooth isn't working for me at all on intrepid
<deany> fiftyone, try audacious then.. Im still using xmms, works for me.
<fiftyone> thanks :)
<fiftyone> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<fiftyone> lol
<juniecho> Slart, one question... can you check this out, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom/LatestDriver , it tells me that i can install pre-built binaries, like sudo ./install, can this 'survive' a kernel update?
<fiftyone> Slart its just a usb not bluetooth
<Slart> juniecho: if it's a kernel driver you usually have to recompile it..
<meshuggah> yeah! I am burning debian on a dvd with 0.1X speed on a 18X burner.......viva usb 1.0-1.1
<Slart> ok, I've got to go make some dinner for the lovely wife.. see you all later
<fiftyone> Slart, its a normal usb headphone no idea why i cant swch from default
<fiftyone> slart thanks alot man have a nice dinner :D
<juniecho> slart, yes but what if i install 'precompiled' drivers? do i have to reinstall?
<sd32> how can i stop a usb sound device from stealing the sound?
<fluitfries> i broke Xubuntu trying to install Compiz`.  now my xfwm4 never loads so i have no window manager.  how can i fix?  i'm looking for suggestions to try when i get a chance later today.  thanks!
<mercutio22> Can someone recommend me a good tool to record a video of my desktop?
<meshuggah> fluitfries : install : compuz fusion icon      with it you can change or restart window manager
<Assid> we need better themese
<Assid> the default human one .. well.. is just so so
<freazer> does anybody have good URLs for how to configure bootloaders? Somebody told me to run dpkg -P lilo the other day and I'm not able to boot
<fluitfries> meshuggah: compiz fusion icon is a package in synaptic?
<meshuggah> fluitfries : yeah, i downloaded it there, and i am on xubuntu me too
<{g}> Hey People! I often see our Ubuntu 8 machines hang for a second. For example, you want to close a tab in Firefox and it hangs for a second. Or you want to scroll in a Firefox window and it hangs for a second before it responds. Any ideas how to dive deeper into this?
<fluitfries> meshuggah: the normal compiz package totally broke Xfce.  :(  i will try your suggestion, thanks!
<fluitfries> {g}: got the right graphics drivers installed?
<meshuggah> fluitfries : maybe it will work, i hope for you,
<fluitfries> meshuggah: thanks!
<deany> mercutio22, forget the exact name, something like gtk-recordmydesktop
<{g}> fluitfries: never installed anything. just installed plain vanilla ubuntu. how would you go about the grafik drivers?
<fluitfries> {g}: i cannot remember but i know that you need to get them installed.  also, if you are using compositor effects and not using the right drivers or perhaps not enough video memory, you might see this sort of "lag".  try a google search for ubuntu video drivers
<fiftyone> anyone had usb headset problems? my usbheadset isnt working, it works on ubuntu fine i am sure but not sure why i cant get it to work on this machine
<{g}> fluitfries: no idea if we use compositor effects
<nDuff> fiftyone, does anything show up in dmesg when you connect it?
<freazer> Nobody here has ever configured a bootloader before? My main issues are that my stuff is wrapped inside LVM and raid1 mirror with MDADM
<fluitfries> {g}: they are 3D desktop/window management like what Mac OS X provides.  transparency, visual effects, etc...  probably not turned on by default.  there would be a setting in your preferences.
<tiredbones>  vega, are you the person i was communicating with yesterday about HUB?
<fluitfries> {g}: deal with the drivers first though.  :)
<meshuggah> g : install Xubuntu it will be a little lighter
<nDuff> freazer, we probably all have, but you asked for links, not help. :)
<{g}> fluitfries: on the one machine, i looked and it says "no desktop effects"
<nDuff> freazer, ...that said -- is your /boot on a raw (non-LVM) partition?
<fiftyone> nDuff no i dont think so but it is showing up in the pefrences and in the alsa settings
<fluitfries> {g}: good.  maybe if you get the drivers set up you'll be able to use them.  :)
<fiftyone> and it worked with a different install of this ubuntu distro
<freazer> nDuff: No, the Ubuntu Alternate 8.04 install CD said I could wrap /boot and everything inside the LVM, so I did.. and it's causing a ton of problems.
<nDuff> fiftyone, have you tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems?
<nDuff> freazer, yar, everything *but* /boot in LVM isn't so bad, but putting /boot itself in there is trouble.
<{g}> fluitfries: i have no idea how to go about the drivers
<fluitfries> {g}: i can't tell you either.  use google.  ubuntu has wonderful support pages.  :)
<{g}> anybody who knows how to check if the correct graphic drivers are installed?
<freazer> nDuff: Which is why somebody told me to run dpkg -P lilo when I was asking for help with an unrelated issue, the general advice is "lilo sucks" when it in fact handles my particular boot environment very well. I had my OS backed up, I copied all the lilo.conf files back, but now when I run lilo to reinstall it's saying I don't have /proc/partitions right? so I'm afraid there might be certain system-level configurations that weren'
<zippytech> i need to set my ip to static but when i look at the /etc/network/interfaces i only see auto lo    iface lo inet loopback,  nothing about eth0
<freazer> nDuff: I basically want all the magic of the alternate Ubuntu 8.04 installer without having to actually format and start over ^^; any ideas?
<nDuff> freazer, right -- LILO works for you precisely *because* it just loads from a recorded blocklist and doesn't try to do anything smart (reading the underlying filesystem), because LVM makes that smart stuff require a LVM-aware bootloader, and AFAIK those don't exist.
<Rencx> i missed and deleta all Human icons how can i get them back?
<freazer> nDuff: Thanks for explaining that, I'm still a little fuzzy about where that stuff resides, it doesn't seem to be a partition or take up any space on the normal drive
<Rencx> I delete all Human icons how can i get them back? Also i dont now how to remove installed skin theme...
<ice_cream> hi, is there a list online somewhere of the latest livecd list of applications?  (and versions, in particular)
<freazer> Rencx: How exactly did you delete them all?
<Rencx> sudo rm -rf
<Rencx> freazer: sudo rm -rf i need find a copy of them
<freazer> Rencx: Have you tried apt-get install --reinstall human-icon-theme ?
<Rencx> freazer: no i will do it now
<{g}> Anybody who knows how to find out which graphic card is in my computer?
<fosco__> {g}, lspci | grep -i vga
<ice_cream> i was just thinking about a gparted bootable disc, and i believe the ubuntu livecd alread has some version of gparted.. would be nice to know what sort of other stuff is there if i were to turn this into a kind of personalized ultimate boot disc =)
<meshuggah> g : open your case
<{g}> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<{g}> fosco__: thanks
<Pilot_51> Is Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop supposed to fit on a regular CD-R?
<{g}> fosco__: any idea how to know which drivers to install for this monster?
<^hashbang^> Pilot_51: yes
<meshuggah> g :  put this line in google + ubuntu
<Rencx> freazer: ty it worked, and how i can remove Human_O2??
<freazer> ice_cream: Have you seen http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php ? They (and there others) that have prebuilt "ultimate" partition resizers and other tools
<Pilot_51> I've tried twice (both AMD64 and i386) and when I try checking the CD integrity or running it live or installing it it gives an error "CD boot failed" or something like that
<fiftyone> logitec usb headset i changed all the default sound devices to my logitec headset but i am still only getting sound from my speakers... in the sound options if I click test i get sound threw my headset nice and loud but for music./movies it comes threw my speakers..
<marko-_-> where can you see when was the distribution installed ?
<ice_cream> freazer, yes, i'm doing that too, but that was not my question
<freazer> Pilot_51: What program are you using to burn the ISO?
<Pilot_51> Deepburner
<freazer> Rencx: I don't know enough about themes to advize you on that. Worst case scenario you can always reinstall?
<Pilot_51> I'm on Windows 7 64-bit beta and apparently ISO Recorder and the Windows ISO burner don't recognize the blank CD
<Rencx> freazer: to install new Human_O2 i must remove prieviou
<fiftyone> strange how such little things can make a person crazy lol
<_niko> Hey there! can someone explain the usage or -R on ssh? I have tried but failed . I tring to have a connection to my external server so that i can access my home box wherever
<Rencx> How i can remove installed icons? I install Human-O2 and now i want install again but it can't overwrite.
<freazer> Pilot_51: I recommend http://www.imgburn.com/ for Windows ISO Burning, it's a nice simple OSS app that allows for bootable images. If that's also not working it might be Windows 7? That's easy enough to blame because it's beta
<Pilot_51> Ok thanks, OSS FTW ;)
<Kokloco> How can I add a text to a file name in the console? For example, I have a file called "file.txt" and I want to add to it "header_", so the final file will be : "header_file.txt"? thanks
<{g}> how do i know my ubuntu version?
<^hashbang^> _niko: what port on the external server are you tryin to access from home
<freazer> _niko: What exactly are you trying to do? Connect to a remote server on a nonstandard port, or are you trying to do some sort of localside port forwarding?
<fiftyone> i'm an idiot
<fiftyone> :D
<rocksolid> id 10-t
<meshuggah> g : reboot, i think it write it when you enter your password
<rocksolid> or type lsb_release -a
<meshuggah> g : if you downloaded it, not long ago, it will be 8.10 intrepid ibex
<meshuggah> g : probably...
<freazer> Can anybody help me with LILO installation, or at the very least point me to some documentation? Google is failing me and I'm not finding anything in the Ubuntu documenation
<ZeroA4> freazer, but ubuntu uses grub... not lilo
<jussel> #rsbot
<girao> hello anyone know the staff ubuntu ultimate?
<meshuggah> freazer : http://www.control-escape.com/linux/lilo-cfg.html
<jussel> Ehm people
<freazer> ZeroA4: Ubuntu Alternate Install disc 8.04 uses LILO. What are you talking about?
<jussel> could someone help me?
<freazer> jussel: Just ask your question and we'll try.
<^hashbang^> _niko: !ask | jussel
<jussel> Im on my  Asus X53SG Laptop and don't  got sound
<meshuggah> jussel  : the newbie that i am, will try to help
<^hashbang^> _ !ask | jussel
<slipst> Is there a way of "importing" text from a file and using that as filename for other files? For example I have 90-192.pdf and 90-192.meta (meta file contains the info like: "Title: DocumentTitle [new line] Summary: DocumentSummary [new line] Date: DocumentDate" I want to use Title and Date from the .meta file and put it in the filename of the .pdf (the documents I'm talking about are from https://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4713076 )
<^hashbang^> oh forget it
<^hashbang^> lol
<freazer> !ask | ^hashbang^
<ubottu> ^hashbang^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<freazer> Yay I did it.
<meshuggah> congratz
<^hashbang^> lol good job, my fingers weren't working with me =)
<ZeroA4> freazer, i have installed ubuntu from Alternate install (but not 8.04) and it uses grub by default... you changed the default with you alternate install ?
<freazer> meshuggah: thank you very much that link looks great and I'll read up ^^ I hope that wasn't your first google hit, and if it was I need to learn the right search terms >.<
<jussel> My Asus does have sound, and always worked on XP/Vista etc.  but now I recently installed Ubuntu, and it isn't working.
<jussel> I've completely updated it.
<Jimmy_> irc.quakenet.org #MMO-Champion
<Jimmy_> oops sorry
<meshuggah> freazer : first link i clicked, i searched for : "lilo howto" :)
<ice_cream> o.O according to wikipedia, latest release of lilo was 722 days ago  (compared to grub -373 days)
<freazer> meshuggah: embarassing ; ; better than everything I've found, thank you
<girao> hello anyone know the staff ubuntu ultimate?
<ice_cream> freazer, search terms are   lilo boot loader
<templaedhel> does dual booting void warentee?
<meshuggah> freazer : dont be embarassed, np, i got a lot of help here, so it is normal that i AT LEAST try to help others
<jussel> anyone who could help me? ^^
<meshuggah> !ask jussel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask jussel
<meshuggah> lol
<freazer> ZeroA4: I installed my system with the intent of using MDADM software raid container, which held an LVM container, which held several partitions beyond the capacity of a normal drive. The Alternate install disc said I needed to use LILO and selected it for me. It worked great, first detecting and mounting the raid, then the LVM. It was only when an unrelated kernel update broke initramfs and somebody "helped me" by telling me to d
<Rioting_pacifist> erm is teh scipy package broken for anybody else?
<^hashbang^> !ask | jussel
<ubottu> jussel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meshuggah> freazer : uh.....mhmm...no i cant...
<freazer> ZeroA4, ice_cream: It's exactly your attitude that broke my otherwise great system in the first place. If you can advise me on how to install grub2 to mount my LVM/mdadm container I will gladly
<ice_cream> i have a bad attitude...?
<ZeroA4> freazer, humm. it must have said you need lilo cos of your LVM setup... grub needs an /boot partition out of lvm stuff...
<^hashbang^> !polite
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Eber> guys... if I have too machines in a network... one is windows and the other linux, and I want to access my windows mysql thought an application on linux... how can I do that? i'm working with PHP, so should I just point it to the network IP address?!?
<ZeroA4> freazer, you could have told us the wholy story... cos it changed the defaults
<freazer> ZeroA4: Well don't tell me that it simply doesn't and that I'm a liar, if it did, and it does.
<ZeroA4> freazer, here did i told you here a liar???
<^hashbang^> Eber: try this http://www.daniweb.com/forums/thread50606.html
<_niko> sorry i was AFK , I would like to make a tunnel/connection (not sure of the right terminology) from my home computer to my external server that allows me to connect back through it to connect to the same computer from the external server. The reason im doing this is because i cant connect to my ssh server on my home computer as my uni does something
<freazer> ZeroA4: So, I learn things. Now I have a choice to wait for and resize an 640 GB MD container to make room for a /boot partition (unless it doesn't need to be at the front of the drive? Any advice on how large it should be? Frankly that sounds easier than wrestling with LILO since nobody seems to want to.
<Eber> ^hashbang^: i'll take look! tks :)
<meshuggah> somebody knows how to boot in console with 8.10? i want to see the lines of text, and the wonderfull login/password on black screen
<Rencx> How i can remove installed icons? I install Human-O2 and now i want install again but it can't overwrite.
<^hashbang^> _niko: what app or port are you trying to forward back to your home?
<freazer> ^hashbang^: Was that !polite directed at me? I'm simply asking for help, I think you're inferring a harsh inflection where there is none.
<fluitfries> i broke Xubuntu trying to install Compiz`.  now my xfwm4 never loads so i have no window manager.  how can i fix?  i'm looking for suggestions to try when i get a chance later today.  thanks!
<jussel> How do I install my sound-card?
<meshuggah> fluitfries : did you tried compiz fusion icon?
<fluitfries> meshuggah: i am not at the computer, taking notes on what to try when i get home to my Xubuntu.  :)
<_niko> hashbang: I dont quite understand what your asking, im quite clueless with this atm
<freazer> jussel: Do you have any information you can tell us about the name, producer, and type of sound card?
<fluitfries> meshuggah: i have your suggestion noted, thanks.
<meshuggah> fluitfries : ha ok:) sorry :)
<jussel> Freazer:  It's the soundcard from a Asus X53SG Laptop, I'll check the type
<^hashbang^> _niko: you want to setup a way to access your external server from home right?
<ZeroA4> freazer, i think (not sure) that id does not need to be in the front... but i am afraid some bios has an clinider limit for bootable partiotion... meaning that boot partition have to start before that limit
<CarlFK> sound is tweaked - worked a few days ago, now I hear faint static.  booted an 8.04.1 cd - where is something that will make noise?
<_niko> hashbang: the opposite, i want to be able to access my home computer from my external server
<freazer> ZeroA4: Any recommendation on the size of the /boot partition? ext2?
<^hashbang^> _niko: ah ok, what would you like to access? Windows on your home desktop? or linux?
<theneb> hah, hey _niko
<_niko> hashbang:its a linux box so is the serber
<_niko> lol hey neb
<ZeroA4> freazer, and 100mb or 200mb will do if you delete old kernels after avery kernel update... can be any fs you like... i use ext3
<jussel> @Freazer -  Realtek HD Audio output   , is that possible?
<meshuggah> fluitfries : do that in terminal : killall compiz.real && xfwm4 –replace        it will restart x
<freazer> jussel: Alright, looking into it
<jussel> thanks
<mithraic> Here's a Gnome question: Is it possible to have a Gnome panel window list that just shows the windows on the current monitor?
<meshuggah> fluitfries : killall xfwm4 && compiz –replace        to start compiz
<Rencx> How i can remove installed icons? I install Human-O2 and now i want install again but it can't overwrite.
<mithraic> Along the lines of what Ultramon does for Windows?
<ZeroA4> freazer, "can be any fs you like " err you initrd or kernel has to have the fs driver... better stay with ext2 or ext3
<fluitfries> meshuggah: will it make xfwm4 auto-start again?  xfwm4 doesn't auto-start at all.
<^hashbang^> _niko: ok how about just using ssh on your home box. install an ssh server on it and your good to go? if you have a home firewall you will need to open up a port on it to allow the default port of 22 to come into your home linux system
<meshuggah> fluitfries : no
<mithraic> I'm grateful for the "windows from current workspace" option, but partitioning by monitor would be even nicer.
<fluitfries> meshuggah: ok, i have noted those commands.  thanks again.  :)
<ice_cream> freazer, usually ext2.  i'd recommend at least 200mb, as 100mb may not be enough for ubuntu --> sometimes to upgrade to a newer version, the installer wants 75mb free space (i learned the hard way 8.04-8.10)
<freazer> jussel: Last question, sort of the most important ^^ what version of Ubuntu are you using? I'm hearing a lot of Realtek complaints from 7.04 users
<^hashbang^> freazer: if your not hurting for HD space... 1G isn't to much to ask for /boot and I would use ext3
<mithraic> Answering my own question: Just adding a new panel and window list on the other monitor does the trick! That's fantastic!
<mercutio22> I'd like to boost my microphone recording level but its already at maximum, is there a way?
<jussel> 8.04 desktop edition  (i386)
<_niko> hashbang: I have the ssh server set up, but connecting is straighforwads as my uni is doing something that is blocking my connection to it. I using ssh now connected to my external server, thats how im even on irc. i just need to know if i can tunnel back through this connection[3~[3~[1~
<freazer> ice_cream, ^hashbang^: thanks both for suggestions, I'll definately take your advice and be more on the "more" than the "less" and I'll do a little more research into my needs so I understand what's involved more. Thanks for giving me ballparks, estimates are useful.
<_niko> errr brb having problems
<Rioting_pacifist> erm is the scipy package broken for anybody else?
<meshuggah> fluitfries : check this page, maybe : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=849091&highlight=compiz
<^hashbang^> _niko: tunnel back from your current connection (being from your ssh session from home to your server), and you want to go back to your home computer through that same session?
<meshuggah> fluitfries : just try to replace the compiz by xfwm4 or something :)
<cphillips> did compiz get rid of the "background images" option for the desktop cube?
<fluitfries> meshuggah: got it.  ty.  :)
<Niko_> back. did that you get that last msg?
<^hashbang^> _niko: what do you want to do through that same tunnel? file transfers? you might want to do something like ssh -L 3333:your.home.ip.address:4444 external.host.com
<Rencx> How i can remove installed icons? I install Human-O2 and now i want install again but it can't overwrite.
<^hashbang^> _niko: that will tunnel you in and give you a promopt on the external server, and it will also open up a new tunnel with port 3333 for localhost and 4444 for remote..
<bdubnc> Question, is there a way to call a custom file from /etc/network/interfaces.  I need to be able to share the configuration of my virtual hosts with another server for load balancing and it would make it easier if I could just sync 1 file instead of manually editing the interfaces file.  Thanks!
<Niko_> hashbang: ok i will try it, and let you know how it goes
<kohlmannj> someone willing to help me compile an individual kernel module from source? I'd appreciate it.
<^hashbang^> _niko: also check out this link. http://www.walkernews.net/2007/07/21/how-to-setup-ssh-port-forwarding-in-3-minutes/
<Niko_> hashbang: thanks!!
<^hashbang^> _Niko: np
<freazer> jussel: I recommend following some of the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto about half way down they demonstrate how to exactly identify the version of the sound card. Lastly I would run through this checklist if you haven't already https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting?action=show&redirect=DebuggingSoundProblems - ignore that first paragraph, the rest is very detailed
<freazer> Good luck!
<hwilde> anybody have a good tool to view cpu load per thread for multithreaded apps ?
<jussel> Thanks, I will try it.
<Rencx> can soone help me with icons?
<sin> Does anyone here know how can I use my bluetooth headset with other applications other than skype? It doesn't appear in my mixer and I'm using blueman and as my manager
<sin> I would like to use my headset with twinkle
<^hashbang^> Rencx: I'm a commandline kinda guy, so if I was going to remove something I would go into /usr/share/icons and remove the set I didn't want.
<Rencx> ^hashbang^: but the problem is that i cant see there human-O2 but i see them in customize theme menu
<RdeWilde> Q: How can I fix the error "Cound not execute  /init .... "  on boot?
<^hashbang^> Remcx: see if you find them in ~/.themes
<^hashbang^> Remcx: or in /usr/share/themes
<MoonlitFate> Can someone help with a problem I'm having with trying to install rhythmbox?  [Is new to Ubuntu.]
<Scunizi> MoonlitFate: rhythbox is already installed.. what are you trying to do?
<Rencx> ^hashbang^: cant see there also
<^hashbang^> Remcx: hmm
<MoonlitFate> I'm trying to upgrade it to the newest version, in hopes that it'll fix another problem that I'm having with it.
<^hashbang^> Remcx: ok I'm not sure then...
<Scunizi> MoonlitFate: what is that other problem?
<Rencx> ^hashbang^: ok ty i find it ~/.icons/
<^hashbang^> Remcx: doh! cool, forgot that one =)
<Rencx> ^hashbang^: you give me advice with themes :)
<^hashbang^> Remcx: ty
<kohlmannj> does anyone have experience compiling an individual kernel module?
<MoonlitFate> I'm basically trying to run the last.fm plug-in, and when I go to start a radio station I'll get errors saying that it can't start playback because it's a bug in either Gstreamer, or rhthmbox itself.
<darthanubis> are the repos dead atm?
<hwilde> anybody have a good tool to view cpu load per thread for multithreaded apps ?
<meshuggah> any program like : cpu-z     on ubuntu 8.10?
<jussel> It didn't work, I installed the driver, and re-booted my laptop, but still no sound.
<willwh> Hi guys, anyone have any tips for installing ubuntu for use with a hardware raid controller?
<willwh> I've been doing some reading, and a bit stuck as to where to start
<meshuggah> jussel : probably your computer is trying to use the integrated one....like mine did
<jussel> any way to put that off?
<jussel> I can't live without sound :D
<willwh> you can disable onboard sound in your BIOS
<meshuggah> jussel : i dont really remember how....wait a minute
<willwh> or should be able to :)
<jussel> k thanks
<darthanubis> can anyone reach the repos?
<willwh> CA archive is fine here.
<meshuggah> jussel : it is how i did : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-do-you-change-the-default-sound-card-in-kubuntu-499520/
<meshuggah> and i dont have kubuntu, but xubuntu and it worked
<jussel> Thanks, I will try it =)
<Niko_> hashbang: I have tried it but it times out. the details are correct mind,
<Niko_> hashbang: in fact every time i try to connect to my pc it ends like that.
<meshuggah> jussel : do in terminal : sudo asoundconf list
<meshuggah> jussel : it will list your different sound card
<jussel> ok
<jussel> do I need to note anything here?
<meshuggah> jussel : in terminal again : sudo asoundconf set-default-card TheNameOfTheSoundcard....and reboot
<meshuggah> jussel : note the name of you oundcard u want
<jussel> ok sec.
<meshuggah> and write it on the second command i said
<meshuggah> it worked for me with xubuntu 8.10
<jussel> Names of available sound cards:
<jussel> Intel
<jussel> possible?
<meshuggah> intel is integrated
<^hashbang^> Niko: paste.ubuntu.com the output from your connection attempts please.
<jussel> thatś all
<meshuggah> jussel : doi u have 1 or 2 soundcards
<jussel> 1,  I guess.
<jussel> It's  a laptop ;)
<meshuggah> jussel : ok so try : sudo asoundconf set-default-card Intel
<meshuggah> and reboot
<jussel> ok, be right back :)
<Baatti> Greetings, my wireless stopped working after I tried to get my 3D driver reconfigured. Could I please get some assistance?
<meshuggah> yeah, i think you dont need to write sudo first...
<Niko_> hashbang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116545/
<prem> Hi All,
<fiftyone> anyone know what that little system monitor, the one that imbeds itself into your desktop is called>?
<prem> I have a program that tries to open /dev/tap0 on FreeBSD, I can just compile the program fine in Linux, but it fails to open /dev/tap0 (as I think the network drivers are identified by just name, and not /dev/* name)
<meshuggah> hi pres
<zimbres> How can I convert a static library into a shared library, i mean libany.a to libany.so?
<DPic> I have a webcam with a built in microphone, as well as a separate one. If i look up their device names in Device Manager, i can manually input them into VLC's open capture device and they'll work. BUT They do not show up for any applications like Empathy for voice and video chat. I can record a video in Cheese Webcam Booth, but it has no sound. Sound recorder doesn't detect them either. So how do i configure my mic to work in
<scampbell> Is there any information on the nvidia package for the latest kernel (2.6.24-23).   It doesn't usually take this long for that to show up.
<^hashbang^> Niko: ok hmm... strange! I use that same command to use irssi to chat with you =)
<DPic> I already hit up the forums but got nothing =[ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1065570
<^hashbang^> Niko: here is what mine looks like. ssh -L 6667:irc.freenode.net:6667 ps1
<darthanubis> can anyone reach the repos?
<scampbell> darthanubis: I just did a apt-get update successfully.
<porter1> darthanubis try a different mirror
<Baatti> DPic, did you check your volume control to make sure input volume is turned up?
<Niko_> hashbang: I just think its my uni - they block so much that i had to buy a VPS just to use irc
<DPic> Baatti: yes
<^hashbang^> Niko: ok but the portwarding shouldn't not work... I would think
<Baatti> DPic, sorry, I'm a gnewb, so that's all the advice I can give
<^hashbang^> Niko: ok but the portwarding "portforwarding"
<DPic> Baatti: S'ok, thanks
<dupondje> I'm playing a dvd on my Ubuntu (with VLC) and its extremely silent (on my tv) any id what could be the cause ?
<DPic> Can anyone else help me with my mic problems?
<dupondje> the booting up sound is loud ...
<^hashbang^> Niko: so when you ssh to your external host you are using port 22 as the default and that works fine?
<P3X-018> Why can firefox not open more than 1 pdf file in ubuntu?
<Niko_> hashbang: yeah
<^hashbang^> Niko: hmmm
<^hashbang^> Niko: got it
<^hashbang^> Niko: all ports under 1024 are called Privileged ports and can only be forwarded by root
<zimbres> Is there any easy way to convert a static to a shared library?
<Niko_> hashbang: ok that explains the message
<^hashbang^> Niko: so change your port of 747 to 7004 or something
<ice_cream> would ubuntu still be functional if i compiled a custom kernel >2.6.28 and mounted ext3 as ext4?
<^hashbang^> ice_cream: why not?
<Baatti> My wireless stopped working about an hour ago, after trying to reconfigure my 3D driver (following these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/graphics-cards.html ). I've tried to follow the steps I originally made to fix my wireless using ath5k and blacklisting ath_hal and ath_pci. That worked before and got my wireless working, but now it won't do the trick. Any ideas?
<^hashbang^> ice_cream: =)
<ice_cream> idk, just from my reading it all seemed theoretical, not much in practice
<^hashbang^> ice_cream: i've never built a custom kernel on ubuntu but on redhat and slackware no problems at all
<DPic> anyone think they can figure out my microphone issues?
<DPic> i feel like there must be some simple fix
<^hashbang^> ice_cream: have you built a kernel before?
<ice_cream> yes
<^hashbang^> ice_cream: ok, then you should be in good shape... just making sure to get all your drivers included =)
<darthanubis> can't resolve archives.ubuntu.com
<jussel> Hmm, it isn't  working.
<meshuggah> jussel : did u checked your volume in ubuntu
<meshuggah> jussel : mine was at 0
<meshuggah> jussel : i am sorry, now i need to go working...:)
<johannix> i'm trying to configure emacs in ubuntu, anyone know where i put the el files?
<Niko_> hashbang: the same thing is happening. have tried changing the listen port on my pc but to no avail
<meshuggah> bye all
<jussel> ok thanks
<jussel> I  checked the volume, settings, etc.
<shally87> hi.
<jussel> hi
<shally87> want to ask..hat is the text editor in terminal?
<shally87> what*
<darthanubis> great no dns resolution at all!
<shally87> OTHER THAN VI
<darthanubis> avoid dd-wrt
<porter1> shally, try nano!
<shally87> sorry caps on
<shally87> ok
<shally87> thanks
<porter1> It's easier to use
<^hashbang^> darthanubis: hmm, how'd you connect to freenode?
<jussel> Someone else know how to fix my soundcard? It isn't working at all.
<darthanubis> ^hashbang^, I can't connect to freenode and I', downloading a torrent, my IMs are still connected, but no web browsing
<Balgan> darthanubis whats wrong with dd-wrt
<mossmon>  i have broblems with my 3d drivers. I tried install that NVIDIA driver but when it is in use my resiolurion is terrible. Some help?
<QPid> Hi guys
<darthanubis> Balgan, it seems very unreliable. I can't surf, now, but everyting else works
<darthanubis> I can't even get a status page
<^hashbang^> darthanubis: oh ok on your other computer? ... what does /etc/resolv.conf have in it?
<darthanubis> ^hashbang^, no this machine
<darthanubis> ^hashbang^, nameserver 192.168.1.1
<QPid> I've downloaded a multi-part rar file but file-roller is asking for a password when none exists, when I open the file in Windows using WinRAR it opens just fine. Anyone know of any alternate file archiving programs please?
<^hashbang^> darthanubis: ah your home router
<mossmon> i have problem with my NVIDIA 3d drivers. I installed them but i cant have more resolution than 640x460 it is terrible, some help?
<DPic> i need help getting applications (like Empathy, Cheese, and Sound Recorder) to detect my microphone please
<QPid> (Preferably ones that can handle split archiveS)
<^hashbang^> darthanubis: from your home router's management webpage, you should be able to ping or test network connectivity.. I'd try that
<danbhfive> DPic: try gstreamer-properties
<darthanubis> DPic, unmoute your capture devices
<mossmon> <darthanubis> ^hashbang^, nameserver 192.168.1.1
<mossmon> --> KoFish (n=KoFish@cm-84.215.191.6.getinternet.no) liittyi kanavalle #ubuntu
<mossmon> <QPid> I've downloaded a multi-part rar file but file-roller is asking for a password when none exists, when I open the file in Windows using WinRAR it opens just fine. Anyone know of any alternate file archiving programs please?
<mossmon> --> BlackWolf90 (n=BlackWol@host81-158-17-41.range81-158.btcentralplus.com) liittyi kanavalle #ubuntu
<FloodBot2> mossmon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mossmon> <^hashbang^> darthanubis: ah your home router
<fiftyone> i got a silly question, anyone know how to change that little ubuntu symbol next to the applications menu?
<Balgan> darthanubis which router u have, also ive been using dd-wrt for 2 years now
<^hashbang^> fifyone: you can hand edit the theme
<Balgan> no probs at all
<mossmon> i have problem with my NVIDIA 3d drivers. I installed them but i cant have more resolution than 640x460 it is terrible, some help?
<QPid> huh mossmon?
<darthanubis> Balgan, wrt54g v8
<^hashbang^> !nvidia | mossmon
<ubottu> mossmon: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussel> Hashbang, can't you help me with the problem about my soundcard? :P
<QPid> !rar | QPid
<ubottu> QPid, please see my private message
<bradly> I just installed slapd but I don't think it created a default admin account. Is it suppose to?
<fearful> Any one know if I can install the latest version which was made of gaim on ubuntu 8.10, I like it better then pidgin
<^hashbang^> jussel: I wish I could... I'm not a sound kinda guy =(
<jussel> ah k :)
<dupondje> I'm playing a dvd on my Ubuntu (with VLC) and its extremely silent (on my tv) any id what could be the cause ? (Main & PCM volume is @ 100%)
<jussel> also got a code to install java? >_>   I'm  pretty new to Ubuntu  lol
<Guest79410> hello, i just installed 8.10 ubuntu as a new user coming from xp pro i have a 3200 amd and a 6800 gt nvidia card but everything is still running slow can anyone help me
<^hashbang^> bradly: no, you have to setup your own configs for a default admin account
<^hashbang^> bradly: try http://www.rootprompt.org/article.php3?article=10921
<harlemdavvey> how can i convert my .flv videos in .mp3 files???
<harlemdavvey> help me pleasE!!
<harlemdavvey> ps. i convert everything with ffmpeg, so i need some command line instruction..
<^hashbang^> harlemdavvey: mp3 is a music format. .flv is a video format... they are not compatiable
<jussel> Hashbang:  Do you have a code to install java? =]
<fearful> jussel: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-plugin
<belesprit> is there any reason i wouldn't be able to network linux and windows computers together?
<bradly> ^hashbang^: thanks. I'll take a look at the link
<Niko_> lol i was about to say to jussel xd
<fearful> Can I install gaim 2.0 beta5 on ubuntu 8.10?
<jussel> thanks
<jussel> =D
<Guest79410> can anyone help me?
<^hashbang^> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<^hashbang^> !ask | Guest79410
<ubottu> Guest79410: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<QPid> I've downloaded a multi-part rar file but file-roller is asking for a password when none exists, when I open the file in Windows using WinRAR it opens just fine. Anyone know of any alternate file archiving programs please?
<Guest79410> okay
<^hashbang^> QPid: 7zip?
<blizzle> Qpid: Try unrar from the command line, perhaps.
<Guest79410> i just installed 8.10 and everything is running real slow specs are 6800 nvidia and 3200 amd
<blizzle> Guest79410, Got the restricted Nvidia driver loaded?
<nickname_> install the graphics driver
<Guest79410> yeah
<Guest79410> the recommended one
<^hashbang^> blizzle: lol I was going to ask the same thing =)
<QPid> !nvidia | mossmon
<ubottu> mossmon: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guest56007> hello
<^hashbang^> Hi
<fearful> I want to install gaim I like it better than pidgin, anyone know if I'm able to on 8.10?
<mossmon> qpid i cheked it out aleready no use with resolution
<MoonlitFate> Does anyone know what I can do to get last.fm radio stations playing in Rhythmbox?  I get getting playback errors.
<^hashbang^> fearful: try sudo install gmaim
<Guest79410> thanks i will check that article out
<mercutio22> Is there anyone here who made a screencast before? gtk-record-my-desktop is tearing... is there a better tool to record compiz videos?
<QPid> mossmon: do you have the restricted driver installed?
<^hashbang^> fearful: oops... sudo apt-get install gaim
<fearful> ^hashbang^: ...
<QPid> Thanks blizzle, worked a charm
<fearful> ^hashbang^: If that were able to I wouldn't be asking, gaim is a dead project
<mossmon> Qpid i installed from desktop effects
<fearful> ^hashbang^: Its now known as pidgin, but I would like gaim, I can't find any old repo for 8.10
<^hashbang^> fearful: then you need to compile it from source...
<fearful> ^hashban^: Exactly where can I get this source :p
<^hashbang^> fearful: google
<fearful> ...
<fearful> ^hashbang^: The reason why I'm asking is because I have tried all these options already..
<Balgan> darthanubis am on wrt54GL
<schuurma> Hall all ...
<jxander> how could i run a script after X starts,but before xfce4 starts? xrandr related.
<^hashbang^> fearful: ok then I would guess that all source options are dead as well, and pidgin is your best bet for gaim. What is it about pidgin you don't like?
<anilg> ﻿hi..  is there any apt repository providing KDE 4.2 packages for ubuntu 8.04 ?
<idleone> fearful, I believe you can get a deb from packages.ubuntu.com look in the older repos and download it
<anilg> ﻿ I'm not looking for something supported.. just somethign that works
<fearful> idleone: Thank you
<anilg> ﻿I'm surprized google didnt point me to any such repo.. (neon seems to be for 8.10)
<^hashbang^> idleone: wouldn't you end up in dep's nightmare?
<schuurma> Maybe someone can help me getting my ubuntu desktop back. I now have a desktop with nothing on it and i already tried removing the x-ubuntu, kubunt, ... desktop and installing ubuntu-desktop.
<Pilot_51> Hmm, ImgBurn still ended up with errors on the disk
<idleone> ^hashbang^, that was my next comment fearful problem with that is that it might not work and could break other packages try at your own risk
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<^hashbang^> idleone: =)
<idleone> !netsplit
<zleap> we thats 3 netsplits in a week
<zleap> we thats 3 netsplits in a week
<idleone> zleap, is that all
<fearful> ^hashbang^: I like how gaim looked better :p
<^hashbang^> zleap: more than 3 yesterday alone
<zleap> well i have seen 3
<darthanubis> anyone have audacity owrking with pulse?
<fearful> No biggy to be honest
<zleap> unless there  has been a lot more
<^hashbang^> fearful: oh ok.. I can see that. cool
<bradly> ^hashbang^: That slapd link assumes you have a cn=admin already. That's what I am missing I think
<fearful> ^hashbang^ thanks tho to you too idleone
<idleone> fearful, you are probably going to need to install older libs and dependencies which might put your system in a state of nervous shock. seriously it isnt a good idea but if you really want to then it's on you
<mossmon> how to inceriase resolution
<^hashbang^> fearful: anytime
<fearful> idleone: Yea I was thinking over might leave exploits, I'll just pass thought there was an easier way
<idleone> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<zanberdo> where does one set battery thresholds (percentages, etc) for power management?
<idleone> fearful, check gaim.com or something there must be an archive of old gaim sources out there
<fearful> zanberdo: Right click the power icon and hit preferences
<mossmon> <mossmon> i have problem with my NVIDIA 3d drivers. I installed them but i cant have more resolution than 640x460 it is terrible, some help?
<schuurma> ? no one
<mossmon>  i have problem with my NVIDIA 3d drivers. I installed them but i cant have more resolution than 640x460 it is terrible, some help?
<^hashbang^> bradly: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<idleone> !patience > mossmon
<ubottu> mossmon, please see my private message
<idleone> !fixres > mossmon
<bradly> ^hashbang^: no, but thanks. I will read through
<^hashbang^> idleone: nice didn't know that one was there =)
<^hashbang^> bradly: ok good luck
<idleone> ^hashbang^, the patience or fixres?
<^hashbang^> !fixres > ^hashbang^
<ubottu> ^hashbang^, please see my private message
<zanberdo> fearful, sadly that is not a complete interface.  That is, though there is a setting "When battery power is critically low" do x, but what I need to set is the definition of a low battery, critically low battery, etc.
<^hashbang^> idleone: lol the fixres
<idleone> ahh
<Wizzup> Is there an easy way to downgrade from 9.04 to 8.10? I have been google'ing but I could not find anything serious
<homerj14> my propietary driver is installed fine but my 8.10 is still running slow i have amd 3200 /nvidia 6800 gt
<idleone> wizzer, backup and reinstall
<fearful> zanberdo: Oh I see give me one second then
<idleone> Wizzup, backup and reinstall
<Wizzup> That wasn't what I was hoping for :<
<^hashbang^> Wizzup: red or blue pill...
<maki> hi
<idleone> Wizzup, that is the easiest way and only right way. linux does not provide a roll back like windows thank god
<Wizzup> lol.
<Wizzup> Meh
<^hashbang^> idleone: woot!
<zanberdo> fearful, thank you.  NOTE: this has come up as I've order a new battery for this lappy and they recommend that I do not discharge below 20% while it's being conditioned (well, conditioned isn't the correct term as it's a Li-Ion battery, but that's the general thrust of it).
<Wizzup> I understand, but 9.04 seems to have removed parts of my nvidia drivers. I'm having slight problems getting them back, plus my sound is no longer functional
<benito> Sto cercando jester
<Wizzup> only cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp generates sound
<idleone> Wizzup, #ubuntu+1 might be able to help you with that
<^hashbang^> Wizzup: the folks in #ubuntu+1 helped me with my nvidia driver issues and 9.04 amd64
<wikkedfin> how is ubuntu 9.04?
<idleone> !it > benito
<ubottu> benito, please see my private message
<Wizzup> Thank you idleone and ^hashbang^
<^hashbang^> Wizzup: I added export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 to ~/.gnomerc and bam everything started working =)
<Pilot_51> Is there a net install iso of ubuntu 8.10 available anywhere?
<idleone> Wizzup, no problem. will take some time but it is worth the effort. try fixing the issue before re-installing
<schuurma> ok, running gnome-panel gives me the juice... but howto store this for the next session ?
<^hashbang^> wikkedfin: it's nice.. I like ext4
<wikkedfin> does it boot any faster?
<Wizzup> idleone: I will
<^hashbang^> wikkedfin: yea
<^hashbang^> wikkedfin: ubuntu 8.10 still out performs XP/Vista/ and Windows 7 =) woot!
<|ntegra|> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<homerj14> my propietary driver is installed fine but my 8.10 is still running slow i have amd 3200 /nvidia 6800 gt
<wikkedfin> ^hashbang^, i have been in that convo alot and windows* ppl always tell me im stupid but i say linux is faster than windows*
<wikkedfin> haha
<^hashbang^> http://www.tuxradar.com/node/33 -  ubuntu unoffical benchmarks
<chnuebi> is ext4 much better than xfs?
<^hashbang^> wikkedfin: dude, linux is sooo much faster than M$ it's not even funny
<shally87> hi..
<shally87> anyone know how to set different ip for different machine in virtual box?
<blizzle> shally87, Check VB's network adapter configs.
<idleone> mossmon, ask question in here to the channel I dont know how to fix your issue but other people probably do. explain what is going on and what you have tried keep it all in one post and be patient :)
<shally87> I have this 3 vmachine which is DNS server, LAMP server and mail server how to configure it?
<wikkedfin> ^hashbang^, i had vista on this laptop then i got a ms update and windows started erroring out real bad so im like ima try ubuntu, i found out you caninstall via USB flash drive so i did that an man it installed about 7 min or so
<chnuebi> shally87: in /etc/networking/interfaces is the configfile for such things...
<shally87> how?
<^hashbang^> wikkedfin: cool. ubuntu/linux is a learning curve.. but one well worth taking
<fearful> zanberdo: Ok type sudo gedit /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf
<mossmon> My system does not allow to make more resolution than 640x460, with 3d drivers on. How can i inceriase it?
<zanberdo> fearful, thank you, I will check that out.  I've also found some information regarding tp_smapi...
<chnuebi> shally87: sudo vim /etc/networking/interfaces
<NemsSs> hi everybody
<wikkedfin> ^hashbang^, whats your system specs?
<fearful> zanberdo: Should say MINIMUM_BATTERY_CHARGE_PERCENTAGE
<fearful> zanberdo: Ah ok, well in that conf file there are many options with percentages you can change
<Firio> Hi all. I got some questions..
<Firio> How big is the size for the installation for ubuntu? And how do I enter the username and password for Ubuntu and where do I find the password and username for the ubuntu?
<wikkedfin> Man i installed Ubuntu 8.04 and my Atheros wifi worked out of the box
<wikkedfin> everything worked
<^hashbang^> mossmon: have you installed the nvidia-settings? that will allow you to change the resolution.
<wikkedfin> i was happy.
<shally87> chnuebi:  nothing was written there..
<whatev> if i ssh to an outside network can i telnet myself from it as if i were outside the network?
<mossmon> ^hashbang^ how can i install it?
<^hashbang^> wikkedfin: HP xw4400 workstation: 2.4Ghz core 2, 2G ram...
<wikkedfin> to tell you the truth i first installed Ultimate Edition it has so many errors etc... and i found out it wasnt supported so i said im installing ubuntu
<wikkedfin> sweet
<^hashbang^> wikkedfin: x2 24in LCD 1080P monitors =)
<wikkedfin> ^hashbang^, i bet it runs nice on that machine
<Firio> I need answer on these questions,cuz it is my first time using ubuntu
<dethstar> I'm having troubles with sound on my dell studio 540 slim desktop.. I've tried the solution from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=969611 with no luck.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<bdubnc> Question, is there a way to call a custom file from /etc/network/interfaces.  I need to be able to share the configuration of my virtual hosts with another server for load balancing and it would make it easier if I could just sync 1 file instead of manually editing the interfaces file.  Thanks!
<wikkedfin> why you need them kinda screens for lol
<^hashbang^> wikkedfin: yea and looks great too =)
<fearful> Firio: Shoot
<lcraft> man  - 8.10 installed beautifully on this 5 year old Dell Inspiron laptop..   I at least expected to need to haggle with it to get the wifi driver running or sound..
<Firio> How big is the size for the installation for ubuntu? And how do I enter the username and password for Ubuntu and where do I find the password and username for the ubuntu?
<wikkedfin> you should send me a pic of your setup
<^hashbang^> wikkedfin: work
<wikkedfin> your at work?!
<^hashbang^> mossmon: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<wikkedfin> man thats sweet
<^hashbang^> wikkedfin: yea
<wikkedfin> what kinda job lets you IRC haha
<fearful> Firio: You have not installed it yet?
<shally87> Anyone know how to set the virtual Ip for each vbox?
<Firio> I have
<shally87> i mean make the ip different
<^hashbang^> wikkedfin: a cool job =)
<Firio> But I don't know how big the file iz for the installation
<hareldvd> Any idea which package I need to play .wma files using mplayer?
<chnuebi> shally87: sudo vim /etc/networking/interfaces
<fearful> Firio: Um.. I don't understand your question, if you already installed it it should not matter and the username and password is the one you entered on the installation screen
<^hashbang^> Firio: the default install is about 2.4G (mine was anyway)
<stefg> !codecs | hareldvd
<ubottu> hareldvd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Firio> fearful: Pm me and I try to xplain better there
<nickrud_> bdubnc, there's a directory called /etc/network/if-up.d ; files in there are called when the interface comes up
 * wikkedfin my friend has XP pro and he just peered out he says he had blue-screen-of-death. i said time for ubuntu eh?
<^hashbang^> Firio: all user account infomation is in the /etc/password file or on the System->Administration->Users and Groups menu option
<wikkedfin> i have been trying to get everyone to convert
<wikkedfin> i just hate windows.
<dupondje> I'm playing a dvd on my Ubuntu (with VLC) and its extremely silent (on my tv) any id what could be the cause ? (Main & PCM volume is @ 100%)
<dupondje> plz :(
<bdubnc> Ok, so I can put a custom entry for lo then?
<JesperHansen> hmmm... I ran fsck on my 2½year old laptop and now /sbin/shutdown links to /sbin/mount.cifs
<stefg> dupondje: check that your 'font' speakers are also turned up and thaz you chose the right audio channel in vlc
<stefg> *front speakers
<^hashbang^> JesperHansen: ouch man I'm sorry
<chnuebi> shally87: you can set the ip also with sudo ifconfig eth0 <ip> but it doesnt save your settings
<dupondje> stefg: front is @ 100%
<dupondje> and there is only 1 audio channel on the DVD ...
<wikkedfin> ^hashbang^, is it safe to upgrade to 9.04?
<wikkedfin> ^hashbang^, im useing 8.04
<nickrud_> bdubnc, yes; you can call that with the post-up command in the interfaces file; man interfaces explains more
<Niko_> Hey there I'm stil battling with this ssh thing, found out that if i use the -R when connecting to my server it will forwards the given port backthough the connection, when i try to ssh back through this port its ask me for my password, which is great. problem is that none of my passwords are working. any ideas?
<Titan8990> wikkedfin, short answer: no
<Titan8990> !jaunty | wikkedfin
<ubottu> wikkedfin: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<^hashbang^> wikkedfin: I'd wait until April when it's released...
<bdubnc> Thanks!
<Titan8990> wikkedfin, personally, id even wait a little longer than that
<wikkedfin> Thx
<wikkedfin> HMy bad im useing ubuntu 8.10
<wikkedfin> is ubuntu 8.10 server worth useing cuz atm im useing 8.04.2 server
<Unguided> Hello All. does anyone know if u can playback a dvd using the mythbuntu live dvd if u have two dvd drives in the computer?
<kitche> Unguided: you should but you might have to install some things first
<mossmon> ^hashbang^ it does not allow to change my resolution
<nickrud_> wikkedfin, unless you absolutely need capabilities that aren't in 8.04.2, you should stick with it for long term stability
<Assid> err.. for grep.. how do i use a pattern like a|b
<Titan8990> Unguided, you will mosdt likey need restricted codecs
<Titan8990> !codecs | Unguided
<ubottu> Unguided: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Assid> echo "blah" |grep "a|x"
<stefg> wikkedfin: depends on your usage profile. if you use virtualization a lot it might be worth the upgrade, for boring things like file- or mail server or a lamp setup i'd stick with hardy
<Assid> basically let it match for a or x
<wikkedfin> ya i was gonna use LTS because of the LTS...
<akorpija> Can anybody tell me how i can get rid of the need for my password every time i check for updates or install a new program such as a deb?
<JesperHansen> my network manager is screwed as well
<Unguided> ok thanks for the help
<wikkedfin> i thought it would be more stable etc...
<tonyyarusso> Assid: use the -G, -E, or -P switches.
<blizzle> akorpija, You can't, and it's not even sensibe to try.
<tonyyarusso> Assid: (basic regex, extended regex, perl regex)
<kanniball> hi!
<Assid> tonyyarusso: care to give me an example in that case?
<Assid> matching a or x
<Protocol9> Hi
<kanniball> is it possible to remove a package by the package filename?
<Protocol9> Doesn anyone know where XCHAT stores the chats?? I want to check something I said two das ago
<Rencx> hi
<blizzle> akorpija, Well, you could. You *could* login as root, if you enable the account. Not a good idea. So, really, my first answer stands.
<nickrud_> kanniball, sure, sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<Titan8990> Protocol9, when you enable logging you have to imput a path for it to save
<nickrud_> kanniball, if you're thinking of <packagename>*.deb, not necessary
<blizzle> Protocol9, My guess is ~/.xchat
<Titan8990> Protocol9, sorry, was looking at it wrong
<nickrud_> Protocol9, ~/xchat2/xchatlogs
<Protocol9> thanks guys
<Rencx> Does anyone now how to get icon bar like on mac desktop?
<nickrud_> probot__, erm, .xchat2/xchatlogs
<marcel__> please how can i change the adress from downloading sources ??
<blizzle> Rencx, Try installing either wbar or cairo bar.
<nickrud_> marcel__, system->admin->software sources, download from dropdown
<tonyyarusso> Assid: grep -e "[ax]" filename
<stefg> !gnome-dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-dock
<blizzle> Rencx, Or indeed gnome-do (0.8)
<stefg> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<ActionParsnip> !find dock
<ubottu> Found: autodock, cairo-dock, cairo-dock-data, cairo-dock-dev, docker (and 13 others)
<nickrud_> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 252 kB, installed size 712 kB
<stefg> stupid bot
<nickrud_> stefg, teach it a new trick ;)
<kanniball> nickrud_: but i need the packagename..deb, because I want to remove all the packages from ppa, (all the ones with ppa in the filename)
<Rencx> blizzle: i can find it in Snaptic or i need ceck out google?
<nickrud_> kanniball, ah, from a particular repository you mean?
<GreenBA> Anyone here have any experience with UCK?
<kanniball> nickrud_: yes
<blizzle> Rencx, You'll need to grab wbar from google code. If you try that, also make sure to grab wbarconf
<nickrud_> kanniball, try looking in synaptic, and press the Origin button lower left. That will show packages installed by repo. I think that will give you what you're looking for
<blizzle> Rencx, Cairdo dock is available in the repositories; gnome-do (0.8) you'll get from the ppa.
<kanniball> nickrud_: i don't use synaptic, but I will installing it
<Assid> tonyyarusso: is it possible to get grep to give me the name of the file it finds it in instead of the actual line?
<Assid> i dont need the actual line match
<^hashbang^> Assid: what was the command you ran? what are you tryin to do?
<blizzle> Rencx, Of all the competing docks, wbar is the fastest, but only offers basic app launching. gnome-do is the most advanced, in my view.
<tonyyarusso> Assid: -l
<kanniball> nickrud_: thanks, it worked
<Assid> err. nvm gotit -H
<Assid> oh
<Assid> hrmm
<Protocol9> WOW; thanks god to PasteBin;.. I fucked up a typo3 web site because wrongly I changed the DS structure and no copy in my laptop. I remebered that I showed it to people using pastebin a week ago!!! but I didnt remeber the id...so cheking the CHAT logs of a week ago I founfef the ID and fortunatly in pastebin the record was still alive and I get the Ds strucure back!!!!!!
<Assid> ^hashbang^: emails are lost.. i need to find the relevant fileswith for the email
<Assid> and recover it
<GreenBA> Protocol9: that's using your noodle
<idleone> !ohmy | Protocol9
<ubottu> Protocol9: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<^hashbang^> Assid: ah yes... ok
<nickrud_> Protocol9, glad you found it, but please watch the language ;)
<UnknownFear> hey
<Rencx> blizzle: i will try gonome-do ty for your help :)
<stefg> Protocol9: real men don't do backups, they put their stuff on ftp and let the world mirrot it (Linus Torvalds) :-)
<Protocol9> Sorry guys about the language, but I am really excited...5 minutes ago I just was with a web site not working and my company expecting me to do so , SOEEY
<^hashbang^> stefg: nice 1
<Protocol9> 5 minutes ago I was close to be fired up! XDDD looooooooooooooooooool
<tapspat> stefg , Are you a girl ?
<^hashbang^> tapspat: ???
<stefg> tapspat: does that matter ?
<blizzle> Rencx, You'll need to ensure you have a compositing engine swtiched on to use the new gnome-do dock.
<rdw200169> stefg, real men use a version control system
<idleone> stefg, knowing will help him decide if he wants to ask a/s/l or not lol
<Rencx> blizzle: how can i do it?
<tapspat> at least it'd be more interesting !
<nickrud_> ot | tapspat
<idleone> !
<boshhead> apt-cache --names-only --installed search linux    <-- I'm using this command to try and show packages that have "linux" in their name and are installed, but it shows packages like "grub" (doesn't have linux in it's name :P) and packages that aren't installed. What am I doing wrong? :(
<nickrud_> er, off topic is gender
<blizzle> Rencx, You may already fine your environment has it enabled.
<blizzle> s/fine/find
<jimcooncat> boshhead: try apt-cache --names-only | grep linux
<rdw200169> boshhead, you could try: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux
<blizzle> Rencx, If your window manager's using opacity or shadows, you have a compositing engine enabled in all likelihood.
<max__> ciao!!
<max__> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Rencx> blizzle: how can i start it? just installed
<blizzle> Rencx, Start it from the Accessories menu I think. Should be an icon somewhere.
<boshhead> rdw200169: that seems to be a list of what i want, thanks.
<Titan8990> Rencx, do:   which NAMEOFPROGRAM
<Titan8990> Rencx, if it is your PATH it will return the programs absolute path
<tapspat> How can I stream a song from my Kubuntu Desktop to my phone !?
<Unguided> if i run mythbuntu in a virtual machine can a play a dvd. i want to test the media capabilities on my hardware before permanently installing
<blizzle> tapspat, Possibly VLC.
<jeff-1981-01> Bonjour,
<SEVILLA> does any know how to establish a wireless conection through using the cli. ive used iwconfig and iwlist but i cant get online still
<stefg> boshhead: how about 'apt-cache search linux'
<rdw200169> tapspat, are you talking about a browser on your phone, like safari on the iphone?
<blizzle> Unguided, If your DVD drive is mapped to the VM, then sure.
<jeff-1981-01> Quelqu'un peut tester s'il voit mon site ? http://jfsimon1981.dyndns.org
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, sudo iwconfig essid MYESSID
<blizzle> Unguided, Running from a live disk is a better method to test out hardware.
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, follwed buy:   sudo dhclient wlan0
<tapspat> If Safari has that feature than yes
<ChronosZA> hey all. should i be able to add the hoary repositories to my synaptic in intrepid and get files from it?
<^hashbang^> !fr | jeff-1981-01
<ubottu> jeff-1981-01: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, sorry, this should have been: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid MYESSID
<blizzle> !fr | jeff-1981-01
<rdw200169> tapspat, well, ampache and gnump3d are both web-based applications that serve music via streaming
<jeff-1981-01> ! ok sry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok sry
<Rencx> blizzle: but it dont stand on desktop i need to start it?
<idleone> jeff-1981-01, oui
<Unguided> blizzle: I know but i cant play back a dvd w/o installing codecs.
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: k thanks i will try that
<duncan-nz> how do i force samba to start on my remote machine?
<jeff-1981-01> T.Y.
<tapspat> So if I create a playlist on my desktop then I will be able to access them from Safari on mu iphone !
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, if your ap is running on something other than channel 6, you will need to change the channel as well
<blizzle> Rencx, Check the little cog square icon in your system tray.. should be there if you've launched gnome-do.. then you'll need to configure it with the theme that shows the dock.
<stefg> duncan-nz: by ssh'ing into it and starting the daemon
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid MYESSID channel #
<Waelwulf> I know this is a question for #ubuntustudio but no one's really there. Does anyone know why networkmanager isn't installed by default on both the 8.10 and 9.04 Alpha 4 versions? Is it because the alternate install CD doesn't detect network hardware and so skips its install?
<blizzle> Unguided, You can install codecs etc from a livecd.
<duncan-nz> Steff, what is the daemon, where do i find it, or what's it called? Is it under services?
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: k thanks
<orifice_work> I just imaged a partition (via partimage) onto a partition that was larger.  fdisk shows the full size of the partition, but df shows that the partition is only as large as the old one.  What gives ?
<Titan8990> Waelwulf, all gnome varients of ubuntu should come with network-manager-gnome
<duncan-nz> stefg, what is the daemon, where do i find it, or what's it called? Is it under services?
<stefg> duncan-nz: sudo invoke-rc.d samba start
<rdw200169> Waelwulf, you're gonna have better luck trying #ubuntu+1 for that
<wizzer> <idleone> wizzer, backup and reinstall
<wizzer> what
<Waelwulf> I will try, thank you.
<Unguided> blizzle: I am a newb and am not sure how to do that.
<blizzle> rdw200169, Last time I looked, there was only 1 person in #ubuntu+
<duncan-nz> stefg, i'll just look...
<tapspat> rdw200169 ??
<jimcooncat> orifice_work: you made a bigger partition, but didn't enlarge the filesystem
<idleone> wizzer, tab completition error sorry was not meant for you
<blizzle> Unguided, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras is a good place to start.
<wizzer> oh ok haha
<pyroger101> hi guys. anyone know how to set the irda to a usb port?
<blizzle> Unguided, You'd need to enable some repositories, though, probably.
<pyroger101> if that makes sense...
<rdw200169> blizzle, it's #ubuntu+1 not #ubuntu+
<Rencx> bblizzle: yes it is a bit different.. i want one like this down here http://aycu06.webshots.com/image/19685/2005576298596207038_rs.jpg
<rdw200169> tapspat, they
<pyroger101> bought an mce remote and having trouble installing the irda device any ideas :D
<pyroger101> ubuntu 8.04
<orifice_work> jimcooncat: how do I do that ?
<tapspat> Thanks rdw200169
<rdw200169> tapspat, are like websites that link to a directory of music, and through the web interface, you pick a song and it plays streaming
<Unguided> blizzle: ok i will try that thanks and sorry for the ignoarnce
<jimcooncat> orifice_work: easy way is with gparted if you have gnome on it
<blizzle> Unguided, We all start ignorant.. only by asking questions do we address our ignorance :)
<pyroger101> any ideas for the irda?
<Furtano> hi
<orifice_work> Is there a cli method ?
<jimcooncat> orifice_work: you could use a livecd to run gparted so the partition doesn't get mounted
<blizzle> rdw200169, Ah, hmmkay. Will try. Thanks.
<jimcooncat> orifice_work: yes, depends on the filesytem
<Furtano> how can i printf("%???",my) a long integer(my)  ?
<Furtano> in c
<Pici> Furtano: ask in ##C , not #ubuntu
<Guest16584> Are there some problems with Ubuntu 8.4 I don't know about?
<Dreamglider> when ever i try to update i get > "Could not resolve 'ISASRV'" Isasrv is ther proxy i juse in school, i have selected no proxy since im not in school now but i keep getting Could not resolve 'ISASRV' i have 8.10
<Furtano> but i compile it in ubuntu
<Rencx> blizzle: yes it is a bit different.. i want one like this down here http://aycu06.webshots.com/image/19685/2005576298596207038_rs.jpg
<stefg> Guest16584: opbviously ...
<Pici> Furtano: Its still a programming question.
<Furtano> ok
<duncan-nz> stefg, thanks. any idea why the network drive is sometimes in 'Network' and sometimes in 'Network/Windows Network'?
<Furtano> thxy
<aec> hello?
<orifice_work> I just need to modify the filesystem information.  The partition table is correct
<duncan-nz> stefg, and how do I make samba start at startup?
<^hashbang^> Dreamglider: are you doing the update from the commandline?
<jimcooncat> orifice_work: what kind of filesystem is it, ext3?
<Guest16584> Is 8.10 decent?
<orifice_work> fat32 .....
<stefg> duncan-nz: the package should place an initscript by itself... how come it doesn't autostart ?
<duncan-nz> Guest16584, it's fine. Some reviewers say it'
<duncan-nz> s not any different from 8.04.
<ActionParsnip> Guest16584: works ok here
<nickrud_> Guest16584, all the releases after warty(?) were decent; they stopped using the early artwork
<wikkedfin> Anyone in here do any coding for Ubuntu?
<Dreamglider> ^hashbang^: i tried from terminal and from the update manager same output
<duncan-nz> stefg, that's what I'm wondering.
<aec> Does anyone know if its possible to split a drive with windows vista in half and install ubuntu with encrypted lvm on there?
<ChronosZA> should i be able to add the hoary repositories to my synaptic in intrepid and get files from it? or if not how else?
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: k  im connected to my router but no ip address and my signal level is -30
<^hashbang^> Dreamglider: do an `env | grep http` from the command line
<duncan-nz> aec, sure why not?
<Rencx> blizzle: do you now where i can get one?
<^hashbang^> Dreamglider: do you see anything?
<ActionParsnip> nickrud_: i wouldnt judge the quality of an OS by the look of the gui
<nickrud_> ChronosZA, that is not doable
<lirxis> Hi, have upgraded my server from 7.10 to 8.10 now everything is broken, apache2 wont start correctly and no server program starts on boot... help please :)
<squarebracket> my main software source is down, can someone give me the address for one, like the us one?
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: k  im connected to my router but no ip address and my signal level is -30
<ActionParsnip> lirxis: reinstall the app
<ChronosZA> nickrud_ : awww man
<stefg> duncan-nz: I'd try installing the package 'bum' and inspect if its disabled
<lirxis> ActionParsnip: already done that... :/ no luck
<stefg> !info bum | duncan-nz
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (intrepid), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<aec> ok just asking... would you know of a guide to help me with it? its no biggy im good at winging things
<squarebracket> wait im dumb
<blizzle> Rencx, If you want something identical to the screenshot, you'll be installing OSX :)
<duncan-nz> stefg, i'll look at that.
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, I have never had to adjust my signal level
<Dreamglider> ^hashbang^: http_proxy=http://ISASRV:8080/
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, may be a stupid question but I ran into this problem last week, is MAC filtering enabled on your ap?
<dou213> hi guys, how can i set some files on the internet so that everybody on that site can download them? i'm using lamp-server
<blizzle> Rencx, Try cairo dock, I guess, if gnome-do's dock isn't what you want.
<lirxis> Please can anyone help me? having problem after a upgrade from 7.10 to 8.10 server
<dou213> files like .exe programms
<Titan8990> dou213, should look into webdav for hosting files over HTTP
<^hashbang^> Dreamglider: ok take a look at your ~/.bashrc the entry for that might be in there
<Titan8990> !webdav | dou213
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webdav
 * stefg considers docks totally overrated anyway
<dou213> Titan8990, no other possibility?
<Titan8990> dou213, for hosting files over http?
<dou213> Titan8990, y
<carl0s-> Anybody know of an issue with the latest jaunty updates on X Intel video ? I'm getting a blank screen on bootup, I can here the gdm jingle sound but can't see anything. If I start in rescue mode, and then choose "resume startup" it seems to start up OK. Also, with Desktop Effects enabled, the window decorations/borders are all blank white, or mostly blank.. they're actually a gradient white.
<Pici> carl0s-: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: not sure how do i check
<ActionParsnip> dou213: exe files are still files so you can host them just like any other
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | carl0s-
<ubottu> carl0s-: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Titan8990> dou213, don't know, i find webdav to be excellent and have never had a reason find an alternative
<stefg> !jaunty | carl0s-
<Dreamglider> ^hashbang^:  where is this ~ ?
<carl0s-> thanks
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, you have to log into the router and check the security settings
<ldlework> Hey how come firefox keeps reporting (at various sites) that Java is not enabled even though in the preferences it is indeed enabled?
<stefg> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: k
<^hashbang^> Dreamglider: ~ is a shortcut to your home directory. so /home/yourusername/.bashrc
<Pici> stefg: look up. someone just did that command.
<dou213> Titan8990, but what about oly with apache2?
<dou213> like the 'index of/' thing
<Titan8990> dou213, webdav.... only using apache2
<Titan8990> dou213, enable the module and its ready to go
<ldlework> :( anyone?
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: hey i may have disabled wireless networking how do i check that
<stefg> Pici: yup... actually the 'echho cancellation' is one of the nicer features of ubottu
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, on the router? if you were able to find your router via iwlist then wireless is enabled on the router
<jimcooncat> orifice_work: only thing I can find for cli is parted. Be careful!
<Dreamglider> ^hashbang^: no isasrv in .bashrc
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: ok i was just cheking
<duncan-nz> stefg, its set to start, so I'll keep an eye on this issue and come back if I keep getting problems. Thanks.
<linuxnewbe> join struts
<^hashbang^> Dreamglider: hmm, how about in /etc/bash.bashrc? if not there try doing a `unset http_proxy`
<wally> where does ubuntu store samba shares mounted through gui ~/?
<Titan8990> wally, mind rephrasing that?
<aliell> my system > admin > printing does not have a network printer, am i missing something?
<duncan-nz> wally, I had to specify the directory druing setup.
<wally> Titan8990: I mounted a samba share via Gnome on Ubuntu. I am trying to access this in a terminal.
<Dreamglider> ^hashbang^:  unser not know command
<Titan8990> wally, ah, you use smbclient
<Dreamglider> ^hashbang^:  unset not know command
<Titan8990> wally, not sure on the syntax, try smbclient --help
<stefg> wally: look in ~/.gvfs
<^hashbang^> Dreamglider: what shell are you using?
<^hashbang^> Dreamglider: bash? tcsh?
<wally> awesome stefg
<Titan8990> wally, or mabye I am just completely confused based on stefg's statement
<^hashbang^> Dreamglider: I use bash and that command works fine for me.
<wally> thanks, ~/.gvfs it is
<Titan8990> wally, lol and I was
<lirxis> Warning: found /etc/apparmor.d/force-complain/usr.sbin.mysqld, forcing complain mode anyone knows whats wrong?
<wally> lol
<Dreamglider> ^hashbang^:  by bash you mean in therminal ?
<aliell> i do not have a 'Network Printer' in my Printer configuration :/
<orudie> i just installed munin server and munin node, not sure how to get it working
<^hashbang^> Dreamglider: yes, the bash shell. type that, then type unset http_proxy
<dou213> Titan8990, i should have simply put the files i want to share in the public folder and delete the index.html
<dou213> that's what i wanted :)
<Dreamglider> ^hashbang^:  i just have a terminal i dont know about bash n stuff
<jimcooncat> Dreamglider: for most users, the terminal runs bash.
<^hashbang^> Dreamglider: in your terminal, type unset http_proxy
<kattollikisd> how can I put the Compiz-fusion on my PC?
<Titan8990> ccsm | kattollikisd
<Titan8990> !ccsm | kattollikisd
<ubottu> kattollikisd: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<s0101> Can  somebody help me to use wireshark?
<Titan8990> s0101, what do you need help with?
<s0101> I have a windows computer on  my router i would like to see but i only get  one line in the capture
<reduz> pulseaudio keeps crashing, any hints?
<|f|> dont use pulseaudio
<Dreamglider> ^hashbang^: done, i still get the "could not resolve "isasrv"
<Titan8990> s0101, you have be a member of the wireshark group or run it as root (not recommended)
<stefg> reduz: you're running jaunty... aren't you?
<s0101> I am  on the root mate
<^hashbang^> Dreamglider: does env | grep http_proxy come back with anything
<s0101> ;)
<Dreamglider> ^hashbang^:  No.
<s0101> why is that bad?
<reduz> stefg, no, ibex
<^hashbang^> Dreamglider: and sudo apt-get update is saying it cant' find the proxy server?
<ActionParsnip> s0101: why is what bad?
<Titan8990> s0101, because wireshark contains millions of lines of code.... nothing like that should be ran as root
<s0101> ok how  can i get member of a wireshark group?
<Dreamglider> ^hashbang^: update manager can not resolve isasrv
<s0101> and if i do that can i see the other computer?
<Titan8990> s0101, not sure of the exact name, try:   grep wireshark /etc/group
<tiredbones> I'm using distro 8.04, gnome version. How do I get kdar install using synaptic?
<Dreamglider> ^hashbang^: apt-get update is working thanks
<Titan8990> s0101, no, you can never see the other computer with wireshark, it is a packet analyzer, not a remote sniffer
<Titan8990> s0101, unless that computer is sending you packets
<^hashbang^> Dreamglider: Doh! , ok close update manager, open of synaptic, go to settings, preferences, network and remove the proxy entry
<Titan8990> s0101, and you can filter it with:   ip.addr==xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<s0101> I would  of course be able to make it send to me if you tell me  how
<dou213> Titan8990, do u have a good link to WebDAV?
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: hey still nothing,  i dont know what went worng it was working fine until i removed the applet from the gui panel
<dou213> on setting it up
<s0101> this is ubuntu  8.10 and target comp is windows  vista
<Rencx> Does anyone can help with cario-dock eror?
<Dreamglider> ^hashbang^:  it's set to Direce connection to the internet
<ActionParsnip> s0101: sudo adduser $USER <whatever groupname you wanna be in>
<s0101> you meen a separete account for wireshark?
<Titan8990> dou213, yes, let me find the guide that I used
<^hashbang^> Dreamglider: ok how about your systemwide pref's? System->
<^hashbang^> Dreamglider: ok how about your systemwide pref's? System->Preference->Network Proxy
<Titan8990> s0101, no, in debian the adduser command both creates a user and can add a user to a group
<Dreamglider> ^hashbang^:  set to direct connection
<Titan8990> s0101, in some other distros adduser is just a symlink to useradd
<^hashbang^> Dreamglider: wow, ok then I have no clue
<s0101> I have 8.10
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: hey still nothing,  i dont know what went worng it was working fine until i removed the applet from the gui panel
<^hashbang^> Dreamglider: those are all the places i've used to set and unset a proxy when I needed it
<s0101> [sudo] password for s0101:
<dou213> Titan8990, ok i'm waiting
<s0101> adduser: The user `s0101' already exists.
<s0101> s0101@admin:~$
<s0101> thats what i  get
<Titan8990> dou213, http://www.digital-arcanist.com/sanctum/article.php?story=20070427101250622
<FloodBot1> s0101: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s0101> sry
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, and iwlist scanning does show your access point?
<^hashbang^> Titan8990: dude, I have that same link up and was gettin ready to paste it in ...
<Dreamglider> ^hashbang^:  me to
<Dreamglider> ^hashbang^:  it just does not work now
<Rencx> ^hashbang^: can you help me? when i reload snaptic it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/116583/
<Titan8990> hehe
<logankoester> Why can't I add a user to www-data using "usermod -a -G  www-data <user>"?
<dou213> thx Titan8990
<ActionParsnip> s0101: sudo usermod -Gwireshark -a `whoami`
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, sorry, this may have been the problem, you have to sudo dhclient:    sudo dhclient wlan0
<^hashbang^> Rencx: hmm, I have no clue. let me try and run the refresh
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: yeah it does thats why im confused. iwlist scanning and iwconfig both say im connected to my cell
<Titan8990> logankoester, its adduser in debian
<PopeZaph> Can someone help me change resolution on an Inspiron 600m?
<^hashbang^> Rencx: oops, forgot I'm using 9.04... not sure if that matters or not
<stefg> !fixres | PopeZaph
<ubottu> PopeZaph: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<^hashbang^> Rencx: ok I was able to run "reload" withot issue
<logankoester> thanks Titan8990
<^hashbang^> Rencx: not sure what that error is about.
<s0101> it says unknown group  wireshark
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, try a reboot if you have not already
<Rencx> ^hashbang^: it starts show up when i did some of steps from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<^hashbang^> Rencx: try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1051577.html
<Titan8990> s0101, maybe ubuntu does expect you to run it as root.....
<constantine> hi all I'm wondering what is the best email program for ubuntu for gmail
<ActionParsnip> s0101: i thought you said you had to be a member of the group?
<ActionParsnip> constantine: there is no BEST anything in linux
<s0101> because they told  me run it as root is bad
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, I said that, that is the way it is in the distro I am currently using
<ActionParsnip> constantine: its all personal preference
<constantine> lol can you recommend one then
<^hashbang^> constantine: BEST, is left up to you and what you like...
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: ah, makes sense
<Titan8990> constantine, evolution and thunderbird are popular
<chnuebi> constantine: mutt is good, butt i dont know the specialties for gmail...
<^hashbang^> constantine: prism is cool, or thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> constantine: thunderbird has a googlemail wizard built in, other mail apps may integrate with other apps better
<Dreamglider> thunderbird is nice
<ConstantineXVI> is there a reason everyone's talking to me?
<^hashbang^> constantine: ofcourse I'm a mozilla fan =)
<constantine> haha constantine
<^hashbang^> ConstantineXVI: different person
<ConstantineXVI>  /facepalm
<constantine> ok thanks I'll try thunderbird then
<^hashbang^> kk
<Dreamglider> firefox and thunderbird ;)
<^hashbang^> good luck
<Titan8990> ConstantineXVI, we are not....
<ActionParsnip> constantine: theres even pine, mutt
<^hashbang^> ActionParsnip: Pine is defunc, it's now called "Alpine"
<constantine> god this channel gets more action than my ex gf
<Dreamglider> lol
<^hashbang^> it's a support channel
<s0101> if  i dont care if its bad to run w-shark as root how  can i send all packets from the windows computer  to mine ubuntu8.10?
<Titan8990> s0101, you have to poison the arp
<||BillGates||> ;)
<^hashbang^> s0101: you would need to do what's called "port mirroring" which I doubt your home route has
<ActionParsnip> ^hashbang^: call me old fashioned
<Titan8990> s0101, it will halt all internet traffic and your network will be screwy for a few hours
<Titan8990> s0101, wireshark is not a remote sniffing tool
<^hashbang^> ActionParsnip: =) I just found that out when installing it the other day =). I'm old school myself
<s0101> I have a dlink  604 :(
<wikkedfin> man
<Titan8990> s0101, look into ettercap + arp poisoning
<s0101> is there  a good remot
<wikkedfin> i asked a question in a windows support chan and someone creamed me for being in here
<ActionParsnip> ^hashbang^: best way, people with their flashy x servers an all
<wikkedfin> thats just not right
<Rencx> when i reload snaptic it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/116583/ it is afterhow i can fix Cario-Dock gpg?
<Titan8990> s0101, if you don't want it to halt internet traffic, you will have to configure bridge sniffing and set up a tun/tap interface
<^hashbang^> s0101: try http://www.pawelko.net/linux/17-Rpcapd-For-Linux-Remote-Sniffing-With-Etherealwireshark
<ActionParsnip> wikkedfin: as long as you are civil and patient you shouldnt get banned anywhere
<evilGUI> Would someone do my a favor and give me their md5sum of /usr/bin/ldd ?
<constantine> I just installed ubuntu and was wondering if there are a few things I should do right away to make it more secure
<s0101> is there any good keylogger (Free) for vista that dosent harm the computer?
<wikkedfin> lol
 * PopeZaph notes this is a pain in the neck
<wikkedfin> i get banned cuz i do stupid stuff
<wikkedfin> cuz idk how to work anything
<tonyyarusso> evilGUI: You'll want to specify your version and architecture.
<ortsvorsteher> evilGUI: b61a0a9205d4761a9862a7f208a8139b  /usr/bin/ldd
<tiredbones> I installed HUB on my 8.04 release. I was able to do the backup to cd, but when i click on System ->  Administration -> Home user Restore, nothing happens. Are there other packages that I have to install?
<evilGUI> ortsvorsteher: Thanks =)
<ortsvorsteher> you' re welcome evilGUI
<Rencx> when i reload snaptic it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/116583/ it is after i add cario dock repository. How i can fix Cario-Dock gpg?
<tonyyarusso> evilGUI: mine's 286f01dca16e31a03f12d24ef3755a30 :P
<Pici> !gpgerr | Rencx (but use 60D11217247D1CFF
<ubottu> Rencx (but use 60D11217247D1CFF: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<marcelkoopman> hi
<evilGUI> Thanks everyone.
<^hashbang^> welcome
<^hashbang^> =)
<quibbler> ortsvorsteher: 286f01dca16e31a03f12d24ef3755a30  ldd
<marcelkoopman> where can I find the system boot messages? please dont say dmesg, because thats not that I look for
<tonyyarusso> marcelkoopman: what sorts of messages do you want?
<ortsvorsteher> quibbler: evilGUI needed it :)
<Rencx> Pici: can you explain please?
<quibbler> ortsvorsteher: sorry;)
<marcelkoopman> tonyyarusso, the messages that appear during system boot
<SEVILLA_1> Titan8990: HEY I GOT IT. I JUST NEEDED TO DO DHCLIENT WLANO. THANKS ALOT!!!!
<ortsvorsteher> no problem quibbler
<SEVILLA_1> Titan8990: HEY I GOT IT. I JUST NEEDED TO DO DHCLIENT WLANO. THANKS ALOT!!!!
<tonyyarusso> marcelkoopman: /var/log/messages
<^hashbang^> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<marcelkoopman> tonyyarusso, those didnt contain a fatal message i saw during boot
<Pici> Rencx: run this: gpg --keyser hkp://subkeys.php.net --recv-keys 60D11217247D1CFF
<Pici> Rencx: then: gpg --export --armor 60D11217247D1CFF | sudo apt-key add -
<Titan8990> SEVILLA_1, excellent, good to hear you got it working
<derspankster> I get no screen from DVI after usplash with Nvidia card. Any ideas anyone?
<tonyyarusso> marcelkoopman: well, grep for the message in /var/log then.
<marcelkoopman> tonyyarusso, i did
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: http://gentoo-blog.de/?p=501
<marcelkoopman> tonyyarusso, it does not contain boot messages
<JonathanD> wikkedfin: I found your drivers.
<marcelkoopman> tonyyarusso, i want the same logging you see when booting, thats not in there
<Neku> can anyone help me install openvpn i gt so far and am now stuck
 * PopeZaph looks for his WinXP CD since changing resolution in Ubuntu requires editing text files
<^hashbang^> lol
<Assid> hehehe
<marcelkoopman> tonyyarusso, in /var/log/boot there is nothing there, nothing logged yet it says
<marcelkoopman> tonyyarusso, have you tried this before?
<Assid> ^hashbang^: if i plan to use something like find . |xargs -i assid   , and the folders have spaces etc.. how do i makje this work?
<Tuxiscool> Hi there; how can I get the clock to display unix time in Ubuntu 8.10? It's listed as an option in the clock preferences help, but not in the actual preferences.
<Neku> can anyone help me install openvpn i gt so far and am now stuck
<`Matir> Assid, use the -0 (zero) flag to find and xargs.
<^hashbang^> Assid: what Matir: said =)
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | Neku
<ubottu> Neku: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tonyyarusso> marcelkoopman: Finding vague messages of some kind given at some stage of the boot process in some boot output option?  Nope.
<ortsvorsteher> !details | Neku
<ubottu> Neku: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Neku> ortsvorsteher : i know ok
<marcelkoopman> tonyyarusso, thanks anyway, not your fault
<smurf> hy guys. ! can't boot a ubuntu cd. Someone could help me? The errors is aperture beyond 4gb
<Assid> find . |xargs -0
<Assid> xargs: argument line too long
<Rencx> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116595/ get this eror
<Assid> if i add it to find , then i get find: invalid predicate `-0'
<smurf> The cd starts running but never initiate the kernel
<Rencx> ActionParsnip i gat this eror after 1st line ActionParsnip
<marcelkoopman> find -name "*.txt" | xargs -n1 cat
<Rencx> ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/116595/
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: make sure you are the owner of the file, and have full write permissions
<a931bw> Hi all any1 can help me? i'm can't write to my 16 gb KINGSTOn flash
<Rencx> ActionParsnip: i write sudo before
<Assid> ?
<Rencx> ActionParsnip: now it dont work
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, its formatted as NTFS?
<a931bw> Nope
<a931bw> fat32
<a931bw> if i format it on linux my dv can't see it
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, if you plugin the flash, and do the command 'dmesg' what do you see?
<smurf> I saw my error in this forum: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963892&page=3
<Tuxiscool> How can I get the clock to display UNIX time in Ubuntu 8.10? It's listed as an option in the clock preferences help, but not in the actual preferences. If not is there terminal command I can use to see it?
<smurf> someone could help me?
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<smurf> I didn't found a solution yet
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: theres a key there
<Rencx> ActionParsnip: yes but it dont work
<^hashbang^> wow I know this is OT but has anyone seen the stockmarket (us) -382.15
<Titan8990> Tuxiscool, what formart is unix time?
<ActionParsnip> smurf: my system does that but it doesnt affect anything
<Titan8990> err format
<Guest944> Can I update from 8.4 to 8.10 using the disk and without losing all my files?
<Pici> ^hashbang^: Then you should know of #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tuxiscool> Titan8990: The number of seconds since January 1st, 1970.
<a931bw> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/116597/
<marcelkoopman> Guest944, make a backup first
<Titan8990> Tuxiscool, lol is today the 12345678 day or whatever?
<a931bw> guest
<Guest944> Whats a good backup program?
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: unix time is MMDDhhmmYYYY
<Titan8990> Guest944, depends if you want filebackup or partition image
<Necrogamemaster> smurf: what seems to be your problem?
<Rencx> ActionParsnip: maybe it is because i insert only interpid repos?
<Guest944> filebackup
<marcelkoopman> Guest944, use a simple copy command
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, if that is the case than the date command from the terminal will display unix command
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: if you are using intrepid, thats all you need
<rainofka1os> txt\quit
<rainofka1os> oops
<Tuxiscool> Titan8990: Almost. I'm just curious to see the 'anniversary.'
<Titan8990> marcelkoopman, I have to disagree there, there are so many great tools to be using cp
<Titan8990> marcelkoopman, unless you are doing cp -al
<a931bw> Help plz
<marcelkoopman> Titan8990, i've never used these tools, cp is enough for me, but you are right
<a931bw> i'm need to write film to flash
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, its to big for fat32? > 4 GB?
<Rencx> ActionParsnip: then what is wrong? i have gpg eror here http://paste.ubuntu.com/116595/
<Guest944> I don't have a 2nd partition on my harddrive to store a backup
<Titan8990> Guest944, I would recommend rsync or tar for file backup
<ojacquet> The db2exc package mentioned on http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/ibm/db2 is nowhere to be found in the partner repo. Does anyone know where I can find it?
<a931bw> marcel
<drash> Tuxiscool: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330923 might be of interest, bottomline: edit a gconf setting to format the date/time to your liking
<Titan8990> Guest944, where do you plan to store it?
<a931bw> it 16 gb
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, the movie is 16 gb?
<Guest944> Good question
<Assid> `Matir: how its not workin for me
<Guest944> I am having connection problems
<Tuxiscool> drash: Excellent. Much appreciated.
<Titan8990> Guest944, keeping it on the same drive and partition isn't much of a backup
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: check ownership and read/write access on the file
<a931bw> Nope
<Guest944> No...
<a931bw> Flash is 16gb
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, what happens when you plugin the flash? it is recognized?
<Guest944> No way to upgrade without losing files?
<a931bw> it's opens
<marcelkoopman> yes...
<Rencx> ActionParsnip: sory for noob questions i'm new.. but where is file?
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, and you cant write to it
<_theradar> anybody have issues with a dual head setup?  I get an error about the virtual resolution not being big enough when I try and set it up in the Screen Resolution Tool
<`Matir> Assid, what command are you trying to run with xargs?
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: read your error message, it tells you ;)
<a931bw> Yes
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, what is the location shown in the file manager when you click on the flash icon
<tiredbones> I used HUB to backup my home directory, but the restore does not work, nor just inserting the cd, as the instruction proclaim. So, I would to execute the command for the restore. How dose one tell DAR to read the CD for the restore?
<a931bw> /media/KINGSTON
<`Matir> Assid, try something like: "find . -print0 <options> | xargs -0 somecommand".  If you have multiple arguments to somecommand and need it quoted, look at the -i option to xargs.
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, ls -al /media/KINGSTON
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, what does it give back?
<a931bw> ls: невозможно получить доступ к /media/KINGSTON/.Trash-999: Input/output error
<a931bw> итого 20
<a931bw> drwx------ 4 root root 8192 1970-01-01 03:00 .
<a931bw> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 2009-02-10 23:02 ..
<a931bw> drwx------ 3 root root 8192 2009-02-06 17:54 Karinos
<FloodBot1> a931bw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Assid> `Matir:  find . -print0 |xargs -0 grep -H -i reena | grep -i -e '[doctor|physician]' > found
<a931bw> can't acces
<a931bw> ls: невозможно получить доступ к /media/KINGSTON/.Trash-999: Input/output error
<a931bw> is
<a931bw> can't get access
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: try chown-ing it
<a931bw> What?
<Rencx> ActionParsnip: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 7D2C7A23BF810CD5 in long key i must use my own key?
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: change owner, its ownder by root right now
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, sudo chown -R user:user /media/KINGSTON
<a931bw> i'm on root now
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, why are you root? you should not be root, but user
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: check your mount options. I think you may have mounted wrong and written data to the partition with sudo
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: you shouldnt be root, do yuo mean sudo -i ?
<unicum> how do i change the mac address again?
<a931bw> i'm on root now
<a931bw> root user
<marcelkoopman> on root?
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, are you using ubuntu
<tiredbones> I used HUB to backup my home directory, but the restore does not work, nor just inserting the cd, as the instruction proclaim. So, I would to execute the command for the restore. How dose one tell DAR to read the CD for the restore?
<Titan8990> unicum, you have to have macchanger
<a931bw> Yes
<nickrud_> unicum, in the interfaces file?   hwaddress ether <address>
<Titan8990> unicum, and you use the macchanger command
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, how do you log in?
<unicum> won't the shell let me do this via ifconfig?
<a931bw> Change'd setting's in login screen
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: you shouldnt enable the root account, its not needed
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, log in as a normal user
<unicum> nickrud_ interfaces file.. path to?
<bennenat> I just installed a week ago and when i play any song on it, through rythmbox or totem it will skip parts of the song. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: and it reduces security logging on as root as well
<unicum> ah.. found it
<unicum> nevermind
<nickrud_> unicum, yes; /etc/network/interfaces
<a931bw> Please i'm haven't time
<ActionParsnip> unicum: are you familiar with the drink zwack?
<Spreadsheet> hello
<marcelkoopman> Spreadsheet, nice nickname, how original
<Spreadsheet> whenever i press the up arrow key on this computer, it takes a screenshot
<Spreadsheet> marcelkoopman: yeah whatever
<ActionParsnip> Spreadsheet: are you running compiz?
<Spreadsheet> how do i stop this?
<Spreadsheet> yes
<nickrud_> Spreadsheet, system->prefs->keyboard shortcuts, check the settings
<Spreadsheet> i'll just turn off compiz
<ActionParsnip> Spreadsheet: check your shortcut to take a shortcut and then if it uses alt / ctrl etc, press the key to exercise it out
<Spreadsheet> now it's working
<marcelkoopman> Spreadsheet, Excel or OpenOffice Calc?
<ActionParsnip> Spreadsheet: its probably jammed down
<nickrud_> !ot | marcelkoopman
<ubottu> marcelkoopman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Spreadsheet> i disabled compiz
<Spreadsheet> thanks
<bennenat> I just installed a week ago and when i play any song on it, through rythmbox or totem it will skip parts of the song. any ideas?
<Rencx> ActionParsnip: thank you for help i figuret it out somehow :D
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: awesome
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: wtg
<Ciolivera> what wherer u from ¿
<Ciolivera> ??
<a931bw> Please HELP
<marcelkoopman> Ciolivera, what??
<a931bw> why i'm can't acces my usb flash?
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, log in as a normal user
<a931bw> Why/
<a931bw> it oesn't matter
<a931bw> okay wait
<marcelkoopman> bye
<marcelkoopman> hehe
<bennenat> soo no one has any ideas on the song skipping?
<Assid> err how do i reset compiz changes ?
<marcelkoopman> bennenat, nope
<Assid> like i changed the compiz effects
<bennenat> :(
<ActionParsnip> bennenat: does a reboot help?
<danbhfive> bennenat: try vlc
<BobCFC> woohoo Miro 2.0 is much better
<marcelkoopman> bennenat, maybe the mp3 is corrupt? bad file?
 * ActionParsnip hates people logging on as / enabling root account
<marcelkoopman> BobCFC, what is Miro?
<ArcSighter> Hello people, how can I reference to ActiveDirectory users from squid, the same [at] = @ syntax?
<ActionParsnip> !info miro
<ubottu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1767 kB, installed size 6728 kB
<a931bw> i'm on normal user
<bennenat> i've tried several different songs, and nope rebooting doesnt help. i'll try VLC but i think for some reason the codecs for mp3's arent installing right?
<marcelkoopman> still dont know what miro can do
<chnuebi> enabling root can be safer, if someone starts your pc in runlevel 1. Or not?
<a931bw> What to do now?
<BobCFC> It's for watching video podcasts and other internet TV, new version launched today
<grenadejumpr> miro 2 is better than what? miro 1?
<marcelkoopman> bennenat, you have medibuntu repositories enabled?
<drash> Assid: if you're using ccsm to control compiz settings, that has a 'reset to defaults' option in preferences
<ActionParsnip> marcelkoopman: http://www.getmiro.com/
<BobCFC> much more stable and faster
<bennenat> marcelkoopman, one sec
<a931bw> What to o with usb flash now?
<marcelkoopman> ActionParsnip, thanks, i would have never found it without you
<grenadejumpr> ah, oki
<bennenat> a931bw, uninstall.
<Kragnerac1> :)
<a931bw> ?
<ActionParsnip> marcelkoopman: i have black belt google-fu and 2nd dan ask.com-chi
<Assid> drash broken
 * marcelkoopman installing miro now
<BobCFC> they have ubuntu repos for miro 2.0 already
<drash> Assid: what is broken exactly ?
<marcelkoopman> BobCFC, where can i get miro 2.0?
<Assid> drash: errr.. nvm, this time it reset :P
<BobCFC> 1 sec
<PleXuS> hi all
<LaTiaLaVara> hola
<chnuebi> a931bw: sudo bash after enter password enter passwd then enter your password for root twice and then hes enabled...
<LaTiaLaVara> qué tal?
<drash> Assid: no prob :)
<BobCFC> http://www.getmiro.com/download/for-ubuntu/
<marcelkoopman> BobCFC, of course, stupid me
<PleXuS> i have issue with mdadm raid on ubuntu.. i can't mount /dev/md/0 ?
<tiredbones> I used HUB to backup my home directory, but the restore does not work, nor just inserting the cd, as the instruction proclaim. So, I would to execute the command for the restore. How dose one tell DAR to read the CD for the restore?
<dennda> How well does OO.org presenter work when saving a presentation as powerpoint file and presenting it with the original powerpoint software later on?
<a931bw> ???
<treenester> anyone tried verizon usb broadband stick?
<ArcSighter> how can I refrence active directory groups in squid.conf?"
<PleXuS> mdadm: error opening /dev/md/0: No such device or address
<BobCFC> marcelkoopman, no not ur fault, the default linux download offeerces sourcecode.. you have to click around to get the debs
<marcelkoopman> BobCFC, I have added the repository, now upgrading
<IndyGunFreak> treenester: i haven't, but do you know where i can find info about their mobile broadband plans?>.. i can't find info on their site
<PleXuS> anyone any idea why it won't work? :s
<Assid> we need some better looking themes
<Assid> human sucks :(
<a931bw> i'm can't write to my flash any1 help em
<marcelkoopman> Assid, make one
<IndyGunFreak> Assid: http://www.gnome-look.org
<treenester> i know it's ~$60 here in AL,US for "unlimited"
<a931bw> i'm can't write to my flash any1 help me
<Assid> is there any addon like beryl and emerald used to be?
<BobCFC> marcelkoopman, it can handle torrents better now too, so you can subscribe to a tv show via rss
<IndyGunFreak> treenester: hmm, i wish i could find info on that somewhere
<Assid> emerald rather
<marcelkoopman> BobCFC, it can do torrent downloads? cool
<a931bw> i'm can't write to my flash any1 help me
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, did you do chown already?
<ActionParsnip> !munt | a931bw
<a931bw> How?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about munt
<ActionParsnip> !mount | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, sudo chown -R user:user /media/KINGSTON
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, replace user with your username
<a931bw> user|user?
<treenester> what about tethering or bluetoothing a blackberry?
<aaditya> it has 900 members right now
<aaditya> wrong window, sorry
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: sudo chown -R <username> /media/KINGSTON
<diffred> what do I need to be able to #include <gtk/gtk.h>     ?
<ActionParsnip> diffred: try apt-file
<diffred> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get apt-file?
<nickrud_> diffred, libgtk2.0-dev
<a931bw> error
<diffred> nickrud_:thanks!
<a931bw> read only file sistem
<BobCFC> diffred, look for packages with -dev to get headeres
<ActionParsnip> diffred: sudo apt-get install apt-file
<nickrud_> diffred, but ActionParsnip 's advice about apt-file is really useful for finding headers while compiling
<a931bw> now i'm ca't viewev!
<a931bw> folder
<marcelkoopman> a931bw,  fsck.fat32 /media/KINGSTON
<bennenat> marcelkoopman, i have enabled medibuntu repo
<diffred> gonna do both :)
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, you have errors on the usb disk
<a931bw> How to fix it?
<diffred> ActionParsnip: Once I've dowloaded it, how should I use it to find the packages to do that include?
<ActionParsnip> nickrud_: apt-file search gtk.h
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, sudo fsck.vfat  /media/KINGSTON
<chnuebi> a931bw: format that stick. i think there are errors on it...
<ActionParsnip> diffred: see above
<marcelkoopman> chnuebi, NO!
<ActionParsnip> nickrud_: wrong target, sorry
<BobCFC> ActionParsnip, cool tip
<diffred> ActionParsnip: seen it :) thanks!
<a931bw> sudo fsck.vfat  /media/KINGSTON
<treenester> anyone ever tethered or bluetoothed a blackberry as a broadband modem?
<marcelkoopman> BobCFC, where can i get more channels for miro?
<a931bw> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<a931bw> Read 512 bytes at 0:Is a directory
<nickrud_> diffred, sudo apt-file update && apt-file search <filename>  (the update only needs to be run once)
<a931bw> wtf is it?
<BobCFC> marcelkoopman, browse the guide. or any website that has RSS feeds
<ActionParsnip> BobCFC: its a good laugh
<chnuebi> marcelkoopman: stay relaxed^^
<Rencx> why cairo-dock is so slow?
<diffred> nickrud_:thanks so much!
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, your usb has filesystem errors i think, you need to repair it in windows
<a931bw> awn is best
<a931bw> i do it
<a931bw> But can't access in linux
<Titan8990> IMO not linux docks are up to speed.....
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, if it has errors no you cannot access it
<BobCFC> marcelkoopman, when in miro guide just click add.  or in firfox copy and rss link then goto Sidebar->Add Feed in miro to subscribe
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, then its readonly to prevent more damage
<marcelkoopman> BobCFC, where can I find video RSS? any tips?
<Rencx> Somone here use cairo-dock..? For me it is lagy and slow how can i change it?
<BobCFC> 1 sec
<a931bw> What i'm can to do?
<christiandsuarez> hola
<christiandsuarez> alguien sabe como hacer para que me funcione el google heart
<Rencx> Somone here use cairo-dock..? For me it is lagy and slow how can i change it?
<quibbler> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: used to, got rid today
<BobCFC> Rencx, try new dockymode of Gnome-Do
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, go to windows repair the filesystem on the media, or re-format the media if you can lose what it on it
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: make sure you have video drivers installed
<alien> I insert USB flash and it says "ypou are not privileged to mount" however I'm the only user on the system with root perms, and all checkboxes are checked on in the users properties to allow to do anything, any solutions?
<diffred> is there any problem if after running apt-file update I get Can't get http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Contents-i386.gz Can't get http://ppa.launchpad.net/mapopa/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Contents-i386.gz
<a931bw> is there way to do it on linux
<a931bw> uit very important
<Rencx> ActionParsnip: you also have some lags? what video drives i need?
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: run: lspci | grep -i vga
<tasos> Hello is anybody who Knows about Geogebra ? I can't copy in memory a shape and paste to Writer.
<Rencx> BobCFC: but it is not the same as RocketDock
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: if you havent installed video drivers, thats why its slow
<BobCFC> better!
<kleer> i'm getting a very weird bug
<Joker_-__> .
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, again
<Rencx> ActionParsnip: but extras work for my pc..
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: they will if your pc is decent enough
<Rencx> acti
<Rencx> ActionParsnip: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT (rev a1)
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, sudo fsck.vfat -a /media/KINGSTON
<Titan8990> Rencx, gksu jockey-gtk
<Titan8990> Rencx, install your drivers there
<Rencx> Titan8990: what it is?
<alien> I insert USB flash and it says "ypou are not privileged to mount" however I'm the only user on the system with root perms, and all checkboxes are checked on in the users properties to allow to do anything, any solutions?
<a931bw> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<a931bw> open /media/KINGSTON:Is a directory
<a931bw> That shit
<bennenat> so after i add the medibuntu repository, sudo apt-get install w32codecs?
<FloodBot1> a931bw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Titan8990> Rencx, copy and paste that to the terminal
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, did you insert the usb flash?
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<a931bw> Yes
<timahvo1> !checkinstall
<Titan8990> Rencx, jockey-gtk is the restricted drivers manager for ubuntu
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: then gksudo nvidia-settings
<marcelkoopman> ActionParsnip, 180 is out already
<Titan8990> !nvidia | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, can you click on the icon and what location is it giving in the file manager?
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: or try nvidia-glx-180
<SEVILLA> Titan8990:hey everything seems to working fine like synaptic, elinks, and the cli but for some reason i cant connect to the www gui
<Rencx> Titan8990: i alredy have nivida drivers installed
<kleer> so I download a torrent... 1 folder with 2 files in it.... torrent finishes downloaded: 100%... transmission torrent client shows files at 100%... i try to view the folder contents in nautilus AND terminal and it doesnt show anything, nautilus acts like it's loading and terminal simply shows nothing
<solo_> hi,do u recommend ubuntu as a webserver for a celly433-with 192MB RAM
<a931bw> /media/KINGSTON
<tommalleymalley> anyone feel like helping a noob
<Rencx> ActionParsnip: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<marcelkoopman> a931bw,  sudo fsck.vfat -a /media/KINGSTON
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, which www gui? for your router?
<tom760> I have a list of files output from a command using find -exec grep.  What would be a good option for executing a command for each file but with slight path modification?
<xorred> guys backtrack4 which is based on ubuntu, is realeasing a beta version as soon as the remote-exploit channel gets 400 people in the room
<a931bw> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<a931bw> open /media/KINGSTON:Is a directory
<KyleK> solo_: how much traffic does the webserver get?
<ActionParsnip> marcelkoopman: isnt 180 in jaunty only?
<xorred> so please give us a hand and join #remote-exploit!
<bennenat> marcelkoopman, so after i add the medibuntu repository, sudo apt-get install w32codecs?
<marcelkoopman> ActionParsnip, could be
<marcelkoopman> bennenat, yes
<KyleK> xorred: lol
<xorred> no lol that's SERIOUS
<xorred> move your arse over there
<xorred> 303 people now
<solo_> KyleK just for testing php scripts,will use it as a web server
<xorred> we need just 70 more
<xorred> 93
<FloodBot1> xorred: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KyleK> oh go nuts then
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, sorry my mistake
<ActionParsnip> marcelkoopman: i'm gonna give it a go myself
<xorred> I don't flood ;)
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: no just for my notebook, if i use ethernet cable it works but not for wlano
<Titan8990> xorred, I thought they always release their new beta builds on one of the head dev's birthdays....
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, can you do this please: mount | grep KINGSTON
<tommalleymalley> upgraded to 8.4 and all kind of funny things happening would appreciate some help if poss?
<a931bw> /dev/sdb1 on /media/KINGSTON type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=0,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<marcelkoopman> a931bw,  sudo fsck.vfat -a /dev/sdb1
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, umount /dev/sdb1
<tiredbones> I just read on one of the ubuntu web sites that unbuntu does not plan on having good backup and restore until release 9.04. Is this true?
<cherva> I've put a function in my .bashrc file and I don't know how to use it can someone explain it to me... the function is extract(){.........} it detects the files extension and then uses the correct program to extract them, but when I type extract FILE bash tells me that extract is not installed and to install it type apt-get install extract
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: no just for my notebook, if i use ethernet cable it works but not for wlano
<xorred> Titan8990: this one is different
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, only http is a problem?
<xorred> beta release is first for the irc community
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: im actually using it right now for irc
<alien> I insert USB flash and it says "ypou are not privileged to mount" however I'm the only user on the system with root perms, and all checkboxes are checked on in the users properties to allow to do anything, any solutions?
<xorred> but only if the channel gets 400 people in it
<tommalleymalley> If anyone knows how to get my screen resolution back or stop the splash screen hanging would be cool
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: correct
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: correct
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, does iptables -l return any rules?
<diffred> what does it mean `pkg-config --libs --cflags gtk+-2.0` when compiling some C code with included gtk.h
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, works now?
<PodMan99a> hey all... using 8.04 on x64 im unable to get zend installed... is there a repo for it?? as download from zend.com not work ?
<a931bw> no :(
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, what happened?
<a931bw> i'm go to sleep
<a931bw> tomorow ok?
<a931bw> :(
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, ok
<a931bw> What time u have now?
<a931bw> i'm 23:45
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, local time 22:45
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, i have to work tomorrow
<a931bw> i'm online in about 18-19 h
<Rencx> Titan8990: why you give me thet link?
<a931bw> u be?
<romankrv> Hi. How create chain folders wich not exist yet. mkdir create only one folder
<marcelkoopman> a931bw, i'm not sure, but many people can help you here
<marcelkoopman> isnt that right people?
<a931bw> okay
<a931bw> bye then
<marcelkoopman> bye
<Titan8990> Rencx, because we thought you didn't have the proprietary drivers
<marcelkoopman> romankrv, mkdir -p
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: what am i looking for in this list its long, scroling off the screen
<oCean_> cherva: I'm not sure how that thing works where ubuntu says "you can install it by typing ..etc" .. However, what if you give your function in basrc an other name? like my_extract. Just to see what happens
<Rencx> Titan8990: it seems i have drivers but it dont work even with them it is lag and still slow :)
<marcelkoopman> romankrv, mkdir -p 1/2/3/4/5
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody! i'm just playing about with compiz and have set my desktop to rotate as a sphere. when it does this however, the sphere is so high, that i can only see the bottom two-thirds when it rotates. is there some setting where you can control where the sphere or cube is placed?
<Titan8990> Rencx, I think there is a compiz option to show FPS
<Rencx> Titan8990: compiz?
<cherva> oCean_: bash: my_function: command not found
<quibbler> howlingmadhowie: you can better ask in #compiz-fusion
<Titan8990> Rencx, compiz is required to run cairo.... you have to have it enabled
<Titan8990> !ccsm | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<howlingmadhowie> quibbler: thanks :)
<oCean_> cherva: ow.. I think I know
<cherva> oCean_: ops forgot to restart bash :)
<oCean_> cherva: I was about to say that
<cherva> oCean_: :) 10x
<oCean_> cherva: well, not 'restart' bash... just type "source .basrc" that will read the file again
<marcelkoopman> oCean_, source can be replaced by .
<oCean_> marcelkoopman: yep
<cherva> oCean_: sadly extract is a nice name for that function....
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: what am i looking for in this list its long, scroling off the screen
<oCean_> cherva: I think that should work. Did the name-change work??
<bdelin88> Is there anyone that could help me out with a wordpress problem, i can't get any help from wordpress channel?? i need know how to remove the widget restriction in wp? i want to add infinite instances of every widget on dif. side bars if need be
<cherva> oCean_: yes
<oCean_> cherva: 'cause I added a function called 'extract' to my bashrc, and it executes nicely.
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, how did you configure iptables?
<bdelin88> any wordpressers out there that could help?
<Rencx> Titan8990: yes i have compiz installed but does it change something?
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, did you add your own rules or use some kind of gui?
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: yeah im using firestarter
<Titan8990> Rencx, it adds visual effects, you have to configure it with ccsm
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, ewww
<[Ramy]> can anyone helps me to get my mic working ?
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, firestarter is a dead project, didn't know it was still in synaptic
<Rencx> Titan8990: i have some efects also
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: should i learn how to use iptables
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, disable the firewall completely
<cherva> oCean_: hmm when I changed it back to extract it works ok now....strange
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, that would be good but possible unnessarry
<dyf> hello.. when i close a tab with flash content, firefox freezes for about 7 seconds.. what's the problem?
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: as in firestarter
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, ufw is the tool in ubuntu that is used to configure iptables
<oCean_> cherva: cheers :)
<cherva> oCean_: thx
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, but IMO, learning actual iptables scripts are the best way to go
<bdelin88> Is there anyone that could help me out with a wordpress problem, i can't get any help from wordpress channel?? i need know how to remove the widget restriction in wp? i want to add infinite instances of every widget on dif. side bars if need be
<SEVILLA> Titan8990: so learn how to use ufw
<Rencx> Titan8990: but it is still slow
<Titan8990> !ufw | sevilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Hillshum> I've lost my network connection(it works on localhost but multiple adapters won't connect outside)
<SEVILLA> Titan8990:  k i will look into it
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall
<bdelin88> Is there anyone that could help me out with a wordpress problem, i can't get any help from wordpress channel?? i need know how to remove the widget restriction in wp? i want to add infinite instances of every widget on dif. side bars if need be
<SEVILLA> Titan8990:  thanks for your help
<Titan8990> SEVILLA, np, good luck
<adante> hey folks just confirming, jfs is ok for a enterprise filesystem right
<Bsims> Anyone ever use a lua script with elinks on ubuntu? I am not sure where to place it to get it to work
<juam> hola
<tiredbones> my test
<juam> hola alguien me puede decir de algun
<juam> programa para ubuntu para editar video
<ltgg> anyone: synaptic failed with this msg: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ltgg> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.  How do I reinstall dpkg? thanks.
<Titan8990> ltgg, going to teach you something very important about linux
<quibbler> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Titan8990> ltgg, error messages are useful, unlike windows
<Titan8990> ltgg, look closely at the error you got
<Titan8990> ltgg, it says: "you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<alien> I insert USB flash and it says "ypou are not privileged to mount" however I'm the only user on the system with root perms, and all checkboxes are checked on in the users properties to allow to do anything, any solutions?
<Titan8990> ltgg, it tells you the command to run in order to fix your issue
<Titan8990> ltgg, run:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ltgg> titan8990: I did that, did not correct problem.
<Titan8990> ltgg, what did that command return?
<dostaola> ist
<Titan8990> ltgg, also, did you remember to sudo it?
<Hillshum> alien : but sudo is still needed to do something as root
<ltgg> titan: don't have listing handy, ran dpkg, may haev ending in an error ??
<laurent1> EXUSE ME ? HOW CAN I JOIN A SERVER IRQ
<Titan8990> ltgg, pastebin it
<alien> Hillshum, another USB flash used to work just fine, i insert it and it works
<ltgg> titan: how to pastebin?
<Hillshum> okay
<Titan8990> !pastebin | ltgg
<ubottu> ltgg: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ltgg> titan: thanks , will do, and return to forum
<Titan8990> ltgg, kk
<Assid> anyone here played with mailman
<Assid> my outgoingrunner is stuck eating all the cpu
<quibbler> laurent1: please don't shout ...you are on a sever at this moment...do you wish to connect to another server?
<RdeWilde> Q: Anyone knows why my boot could say "Could not execute /init - not foud ..."  It's  IN  initrd.img :S
<raboof> i'm using the ion3 window manager
<mustangg> hi. Would anyone know " where" the installer pulls information from for the network name of the machine during setup? I thought I'd properly cleared a hard drive but when I try to reinstall to it, the installer knows my previous machine name.
<Hillshum> I have lost my networking outside of my system
<raboof> ion3 and the gnome panel don't work together that well - are there any other panel applications that provide the menus usually found in the gnome-panel ?
<Hillshum> I can still connect to localhost but no more
<bennenat> mustangg, zomg its hax. >.>
<ltgg> titan8990: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116608/
<mustangg> bennenat - s' funny.. but I did try a _few_ things before I came online on my second pc ;)
<_dbd_l12> ltgg: look here - http://techxplorer.com/2006/05/21/resolving-an-odd-dpkg-error-in-ubuntu/
<tyronep> hi i tried getting help at #kubuntu but no one answered me can anyone help me get flash working with Konqueror
<ltgg> _dbd_: thanks for the link
<bennenat> mustangg, are you dual booting with windows?
<d0wn> How can I chmod read permissions to the nobody user for ~/Music/
<mustangg> bennenat - heck no, this was my first year win-free. My problem only started after I started a littled playing with LVM on fakeraid. .
<Ethos> hi guys, what's the easier way to share a folder on ubuntu server via terminal :)
<Ethos> easiest*
<drash> tyronep: been a while since i used konqueror, but there used to be a "Settings > Configure > Plugins" pref .. that has a "Scan" tab --> "Scan for new plugins"
<oCean_> d0wn: your Music folder is owned by user nobody?
<tyronep> drash: thanks
<d0wn> oCean_: no, my mt-daapd runs as nobody, and doesn't have read permissions to read my mp3's
<d0wn> oCean_: could I make a group specifically for mt-daapd, and make the ~/Music/ folder have read permissions for that group?
<bz0b> hey guys how would i mount a usb hard drive in ubuntu
<EdwardIII> hey
<wahnfrieden> hi
<wahnfrieden> I heard that someone replaced their car's computer OS with ubuntu?
<EdwardIII> how can i find out which package provides 'ktoolbar' using apt?
<sanguisdex> bz0b:  plug it in
<wahnfrieden> how can I do this
<bz0b> its a usb to sata/ide cable that i hooked up to a hard drive
<guckle> how do iupgrade to ubuntu 9 ?
<wahnfrieden> Thom Yorke?
<bz0b> sanguisdex, i did but im trying the mount command, and it wont mount /dev/sdb to a folder
<wahnfrieden> that you
<oCean_> d0wn: well, by default there are read rights for all users (chmod 755) on /home/myuser and subfolders
<Hillshum> its only in alpha now
<bz0b> sanguisdex, i thought about it and its right it wont work cause its like mount the whole device not just /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb2
<oCean_> d0wn: you can tell by "ls -ald /home/mydir/Music" has "drwx-r-xr-x"
<Hillshum> guckle, it's only in alpha now
<wahnfrieden> alpha is good enough for devs - it's good enough for you
<d0wn> mine has drwxr-xr-x
<Hillshum> guckle, here's the latest if you really want it http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-4/
<oCean_> d0wn: indeed. That means readable for the owner (you) the group, and all others (like nobody)
<estaban> Hello all
<bz0b> i see it in the /var/log/messages
<Taure> Right
<Taure> I need help
<Taure> <_<
<Taure> I'm a complete noob
<Taure> And am setting up an ubuntu/vista dual boot with vista already installed
<Hillshum> Taure, ask your question then
<Taure> I've installed ubuntu
<Taure> And that worked fine
<Taure> But when the computer restarted, it just loaded vista
<estaban> Add the partition to grub
<starchypizza> I just installed ubunutu will having windows
<oCean_> !grub | Taure
<ubottu> Taure: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Taure> So I tried to use easybcd to add a boot menu ubuntu option
<starchypizza> and it automatically added it
<bz0b> Anyone know how to mount a hard drive that is plugged in via usb cable
<azadin> anyone else here had any problems getting dual screens to "un-link" (IE, get them to display different content?) When I uncheck the "mirror screens" box in the resolution settings, it tells me to log out and in, which doesn't do anything.
<Hillshum> azadin, try restarting X (Ctr+ALT+backspace)
<d0wn> oCean_: it still won't allow my mt-daapd to read the files. hm
<azadin> Hillshum: already tried that. didn't do a thing.
<oCean_> d0wn: also check the permissions on your /home/myuser
<rcshah> Hi all: I'm still pretty much a beginner, and have a question about how I might be able to see a printer connected to a windows machine on my home network
<oCean_> d0wn: to check, you could try and 'become' the nobody user "sudo su - nobody" to see if you can access the files
<estaban> Does anyone know how to add the 'blank screen' to terminal ? Now my screen stays on all the time. Or any other way to disable the screen.
<d0wn> oCean_: wouldn't chmodding all users to my /home/d0wn/ directory compromise my security?
<abadenska> hi, I'd like to have gnome interface in two languages for two different users
<abadenska> how do I do that ?
<Hillshum> How do I mount the HDD from the liveCD?
<Taure> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub I tried that already (the bit under Using Vista) and it didn't work
<rcshah> Any ideas on how I might see a USB printer attached to a network windows pc?
<Taure> I got an error message "cannot load from harddisk. Inster systemdisk and hit any key"
<Taure> insert*
<estaban> Hillshum: mkdir /mnt/hdd  then mount -t <filesystem> /mnt/hdd
<xfxx> Compiz is drawing window decorations, but without the close, minimize, and maximize buttons.  Any idea how to get the buttons back?
<Hillshum> what /dev entry is it
<Hillshum> ?
<imdeveloper> can anybody help me install QT Creator
<_theradar> dual head monitors -->  xrandr ftw
<starchypizza> anyone know of any good ubunutu themes?
<oCean_> d0wn: there is a difference between chmod (permissions) and chown (ownership). Keep in mind default settings are for (ubuntu) desktop environment. In a server environment, this might differ (not sure, have no ubuntu-server running)
<wolter> hi
<wolter> about how much voltage should my computer consume while its sleeping?
<estaban> wolter: That depends on your computer
<wahnfrieden> how can i replace my car navigation system with UBUNTU?
<wolter> estaban, well, core 2 duo, 4gb ram.
<DIFH-ice1oot> wolter: always the same voltage of course
<wolter> DIFH-ice1oot, the same amount as when one is using the computer, you say?
<DIFH-ice1oot> wolter: 220V in europa, 110V in USA/Japan i think
<Hillshum> wolter,  the wattage might change
<hyperbuddha> I think if your comp is sleeping power usage is supossed to be loer
<drash> wolter: http://www.lesswatts.org/ might have some info on that
<hyperbuddha> thats the whole point
<DIFH-ice1oot> wolter: you mean W and not V
<Hillshum> estaban, where in /dev is my HDD?
<estaban> wolter: http://michaelbluejay.com/electricity/howmuch.html
<DIFH-ice1oot> Hillshum: sda
<horroreyes> does anyone know if I can programm in "D" with eclipse? I tried to google it, but it's difficult to google "D"...
<itch_> Hello guys. I have a verry annoing problem: i`m using a pppeo connection and every 20 minutes (or so) i get disconnect and i have to reconnect. This is what my syslog looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116612/ . Can somebody please take a look and maybe tell me why i`m having this trouble? Thanks !
<estaban> Hillshum: sudo fdisk -l
<wolter> well, about how much more efficient should my computer manage battery power?
<wahnfrieden> horroreyes: WHAT
<estaban> horroreyes: code like hardcore in vi
<horroreyes> You know eclipse? there is a quite new programmintlanguage named D, inherits from C -> C++ -> C# -> D
<v|nc3> hi
<v|nc3> how can i remove apache
<_dbd_l12> horroreyes: short answer: yes see http://www.wikiservice.at/d/wiki.cgi?EditorSupport
<wolter> v|nc3, sudo apt-get remove apache*
<DIFH-ice1oot> horroreyes: its not ubuntu-related, maybe you lok at eclipse.org or search for a eclipse plugin
<jonkenny007> can anyone help me with a problem with Listen?
<DIFH-ice1oot> v|nc3: sudo apt-get remove apache2
<horroreyes> ok thanks
<genii> v|nc3: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<oCean_> estaban: System > Admin > Printing will get the printer-setup started. Choose from menu Server > Printer > New .. at that point I think you can browse shared windows printers (via samba)
<estaban> http://linux.about.com/od/ttl_howto/a/hwtttl14t17.htm      << That 'program' described here, where can I find it? It's not 'working' on my ubuntu server.
<imdeveloper> HELP!!! i have installed QT tools but i dont have QT Creator
<imdeveloper> can anyone tell me how to install
<estaban> oCean_: wrong guy, i didnt ask for printer help =)
<imdeveloper> ?
<codevirtue> hello
<oCean_> estaban: indeed, i just saw that
<estaban> oCean_: no worries
<oCean_> estaban: I don't know who that was :/
<wolter> hi, which is the evolution irc?
<jonkenny007> my music library is over a network storage and when i startup "listen" it takes about 5-10 min to load the library.. is there anyway to solve the wait?
<v|nc3> thanks
<estaban> jonkenny007: get faster hardware
<myke40sp> hy
<oCean_> estaban: hm, he/she's gone. So much for that :)
<wolter> or, does somebody know about any tweak i could do to evolution so it adds contacts to whom I send emails with the name? i.e: John Smith <jsmith@mail.com>
<[[thufir]]> how do you install the rome jar?  manually download or through apt-get?
<jonkenny007> i have 1.66 duo
<jonkenny007> with 1g ram
<estaban> oCean_: People do not have patience.
<Dreamglider> while rotating the "cube" in compiz i got this popup "A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session or you mys have just clicked a menu or some application just decided to get focus" is this someting i should be  worried about ?
<_dbd_l12> imdeveloper: sudo apt-get install qt4-designer
<jonkenny007> rythmbox loads up pretty quickly
<_dbd_l12> imdeveloper: there could be some qt dev packages too, but i think the above will install them as dependencies
<drash> jonkenny007: estebans advice, or try mpd with a frontend, it scales amazingly well imho
<Gnea> jonkenny007: are you using only rythmbox?
<estaban> jonkenny007: It's probably samba then
<musictoto> hi. how do i ADD a newly installed network (LAN) interface to my system using command line ?
<jonkenny007> rythmbox loads up instatnly .. listen takes forever
<jonkenny007> i installed samba too
<jonkenny007> no change
<azertyuio> hi there
<estaban> jonkenny007: thats the thing, samba is not the fastest protocol around.
<jonkenny007> should i change to somehting else?
<azertyuio> i just install ubuntu 8.10 on my amd 64 bit processor
<jonkenny007> what would u guys recomment
<mcscruff> lo all, im using the ath5k driver but it always defaults to Bit Rate=1mb/s how can i default this to 54
<imdeveloper> _dbd_l12:
<_dbd_l12> jonkenny007: i've had good experience with gmusicbrowser -> fast and flexible
<imdeveloper> i need creator
<estaban> jonkenny007: Hmm, dont know i usually use the last.fm player and im good =)
<Gnea> jonkenny007: you might want to check out #samba, as there are ways to improve network performance with it
<imdeveloper> i have install QT Disigner
<jonkenny007> awsome thanks guys
<Gnea> jonkenny007: you might also want to try audacious
<_dbd_l12> imdeveloper: well download the (prob. linux 32 bit) version from http://www.qtsoftware.com/developer/qt-creator/qt-creator#qt-creator-binary-packages
<_dbd_l12> imdeveloper: save it somewhere (for example, your desktop), go to a terminal: type "cd ~/Desktop"
<imdeveloper> _dbd_l12: im downloading
<Arediculuslylong> Is it possible to get a quick question ansered here or should I try the forums?
<pike_> Arediculuslylong: best bet is to just ask. if its really specifc forums are sometimes better
<genii> Arediculuslylong: How will we know until the question is posed?
<Arediculuslylong> good point lol
<Arediculuslylong> anyway
<_dbd_l12> imdeveloper: after that, do "sudo chmod + x qtcreator0.9.2........bin" (press tab for autocompletion of the filename if you have entered some letters)
<_dbd_l12> imdeveloper after that : type "./qtcreator0.9.2....bin" should start the install script
<Arediculuslylong> the question I have is I currently am running a dual boot of ubuntu and windows, and I could like the add DSL as the third boot option, is it possible to do this simply without using another CD, as I am out at the moment?
<imdeveloper> ill try
<_dbd_l12> imdeveloper: you'll also need to "sudo apt-get install libqt4-dev" if you have not installed it already
<musictoto> never mind my question i got it solved
<genii> Arediculuslylong: You can use debbootstrap method, there is much about it online. You'd need the DSL version of the tutorial
<imdeveloper> i have installed libqt4
<Arediculuslylong> can you give me a link, as I googled it but I am not sure whether or not I got the right thing
<imdeveloper> sudo chmod + x qtcreator-0.9.2-rc1-linux-x86-setup.bin
<imdeveloper> x
<estaban> Any chance on disabling the screen on a macbook using ubuntu (terminal).
<imdeveloper> no such file or directory
<Enissay> How can i install the latest version of firefox 3.0.6?
<imdeveloper> where i have to install
<imdeveloper> ?
<estaban> My Fn button does not seem to work.
<_dbd_l12> imdeveloper: change to the location where you saved the file
<_dbd_l12> for example if it is your desktop: type "cd ~/Desktop"
<_dbd_l12> first
<hyperbuddha> can anyone here explain to me the tarball process right now i have ubuntu server running on a imac and i want to move it to an olpc will this work
<imdeveloper> yeah its in the desctop
<Enissay> How can i install the latest version of firefox 3.0.6? (it's a .tar.bz2 file)
<imdeveloper> desktop
<estaban> Enissay: extract the file, then compile it.
<_dbd_l12> imdeveloper: do you see the file when you type "ls" in the terminal
<imdeveloper> i see the file on my desktop
<mustangg> can anyone suggest a simple method to clear whatever data is put on a hd when fakeraid and lvm were in use? Not just a " dd the drive" but close it ok. :)
<azertyuio> hi
<azertyuio> i just install ubuntu 8.10
<Arediculuslylong> Enissay: you could upgrade by going to System, Administration, Upgrade Manager
<oCean_> Enissay: 3.0.6. will be in the repos after testing..
<toastedmilk> Using Intrepid, loaded update manager and scanned for new updates, got this: NO_PUBKEY 2BA7BC59D745C5EB.
<Enissay> oCean_, when?
<Dreamglider> i used the proxy at school to update ubuntu some days ago, i have disabled the proxy in network proxy but still i cannot update becaus ISASRV 8080 proxyserver is not found
<azertyuio> i just install ntrconnect too when i try to connect to my pc from my browser from ntrconnect i got this error : " REMOTE CONTROL OPTION NOT AVAILABLE UNDER LINUX OS "
<hyperbuddha> can anyone here explain to me the tarball process right now i have ubuntu server running on a imac and i want to move it to an olpc will this work
<oCean_> Enissay: after testing... that' all
<azertyuio> can anyone help plz
<africaman> hi
<csunew> hello
<drash> toastedmilk: probably the result of ppa launchpad repo's in your system not having a gpg key installed .. easily fixed though --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1054906.html
<africaman> hi all
<Arediculuslylong> can anyone give me a walk through for the debbootstrap method mentioned earlier?
<azertyuio> hello
<hatter243> !hi | africaman
<ubottu> africaman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<azertyuio> no one hellp
<azertyuio> i just install ntrconnect too when i try to connect to my pc from my browser from ntrconnect i got this error : " REMOTE CONTROL OPTION NOT AVAILABLE UNDER LINUX OS "
<azertyuio> ^
<azertyuio> ^^^^
<africaman> i want to use the evolution mail on my ubuntu but it will not just work
<csunew> =.=
<toastedmilk> drash, thanks!
<flexo> hi, what's the address pool ubuntu assigns ip addresses from when no dhcpd is found?
<Enissay> oCean_, hope that will not take too much time.... thanks
<SEVILLA> HEY if i have ufw and firestarter both enabled their going to conflict right???
<drash> toastedmilk: you're welcome, this bit me a few days ago, the proposed procedure does work just fine
<hatter243> flexo, without dhcp or a static ip address assigned, there is no IP address that ubuntu chooses
<pike_> SEVILLA: i guess whichever runs last wins in that case
<oCean_> africaman: be more specific please. What does not work?
<flexo> hatter243: yes there is.
<wolter> oh
<Jockeo> I have entered a network share in samba (using "Places" -> "Network"). Afterwards the content in the share was changed, but on my computer the change is not updated when clicking "Reload". How can see the new folders?
<SEVILLA> how do i disable firestarter completely so i can enable UFW
<africaman> i want to know the best server type to choose and the server name
<mgolisch> flexo: 169.254.0.0/16 probably if avahi is installed
<PleXuS> hi all, anyone did ever try to use a suse made mdadm raid device to load into ubuntu mdadm ? seems to fail s
<foolz> I am trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, and it is giving me an "Error during update" message with a list of "Failed to fetch (address) 404 not found" messages... I was having this problem trying to get regular updates for feisty, and was told to upgrade since Feisty is not supported, but then this is the same problem... anyone know what is going on here?
<flexo> alright, thanks
<Jockeo> By "network share in samba" I mean "a folder shared through samba".
<hatter243> SEVILLA, apt-get purge firestarter
<jimcooncat> africaman: you have an email account on the internet now, or do you need one?
<oCean_> africaman: well, the service/provider were your email is, should provide those details
<selig5> How do set as static IP address on a LAN?
<africaman> i have one
<hyperbuddha> high are any of you olpc users
<africaman> like my isp
<oCean_> africaman: if you have a gmail account (for example) they will specify the server/port name and (encryption)protocols etc
<africaman> jimcoont i do have one
<jimcooncat> africaman: your isp's support is the first place to try, just hope they don't say, "Open up Outlook Express".
<africaman> but i do not know the server/port name
<africaman> can u pls help
<oCean_> africaman: ask your isp for those details
<africaman> with yahoo msn and gmail
<jimcooncat> I can try to look it up. What does your email address end with, after the @ sign?
<kane77> africaman, http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<oCean_> africaman: yes, that is possible. Go to the gmail site login, go to settings and see tab "forwarding" Also see http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ctx=mail&answer=75725
<imdeveloper> Ubuntu community Rules :)
<Ethos> do I need to install samba in ubuntu server to share a folder?
<africaman> u want me to ask for the server/port name from my isp
<berlocnik> somevan help me,how I add icons in AWN
<SEVILLA> hater243: how did you highlight your name like that
<rdw200169> Ethos, yes, there is an easy way to do that, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba, check 'Server Configuration', and follow the instructions for 8.04 and up
<slacker_nl> someone called?
<berlocnik> yes
<hackel_> I'm trying to setup an OpenVPN connection with Network Manager using a static key, but whenever I enter a local IP address, it forgets it as soon as I hit OK.  Any ideas?
<jimcooncat> africaman, yes, ask the isp
<Ethos> wow, looks complicated for just sharing a folder!
<hackel_> Ethos, it's not complicated for someone who is *running* a server.  Sharing on an Ubuntu desktop has become ridiculously simple lately.
<ian[1]> I'm wanting to find some information about streaming video from a TV tuner in an Ubuntu 8.10 server box.. Can someone point me in the direction where I might find some info?
<KenBW2> i found a way to transmit my internet connection wirelessly but no i cant find it. Can anyone help?
<ra> I get error  "bonobo-activation-server (akrohit-1261): could not associate with desktop session:" in the /var/log/messages
<Ethos> I'm running an ubuntu server (no gui) and that guide just confuses me
<Ethos> tbh
<_dbd_l12> a whole lot of people running server editions lately
<SEVILLA> nm
<Ethos> _dbd_l12: cause it's fairly easy to setup for a linx novice like me
<_dbd_l12> ian[1]: there's darwin streaming server (dss - from apple) which can fulfill your streaming needs without a gui (it has a webinterface) and some simple xml config files. But how you feed your video into dss depends on your card
<ian[1]> _dbd_l12: thanks for the info. I'll look into that and see what card works best before I buy one.
<ian[1]> Thanks again!
<foolz> I am trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 but I get an "Error during update" message that has multiple lines below it stating "failed to fetch (web address) 404 not found" ... does anyone know why this would be happening if I am otherwise able to use the internet and just successfully downloaded a program with Synaptic package manager?
<mrs> Can anybody tell me, I keep getting a connection refused every time I try sudo apt-get update?
<_dbd_l12> ian[1]: you'll have to transcode your video with ffmpeg or otherwise into something dss can understand. If you still can choose the card you probably have less complex options...
<berlocnik> somevan help me pleas
<koH1> Hello everyone
<koH1> this isnt apart of freenode is it?
<foolz> should I be adding something to my sources.list file or something where gutsy gibbon files are located? is that why it's not finding it?
<ian[1]> dbd_l12: thanks again for the info!
<redvamp128> foolz:  have you seen this post -- First Impressions of Ubuntu 7.10 Desktop Edition <http://www.devx.com/opensource/Article/36289/0/page/2>
<_dbd_l12> berlocnik: http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=FAQ
<berlocnik> somevan tell me how to add icons in AWN
<berlocnik> pleas
<KenBW2> i found a way to transmit my internet connection wirelessly but no i cant find it. Can anyone help?
<zer0o> hi guys du no if theres any support channel for distro "xandros"?
<azertyuio> REMOTE CONTROL OPTION NOT AVAILABLE UNDER LINUX OS
<azertyuio> i got this error when i try to connect to my pc with ntrconnect
<_dbd_l12> zer0o: #xandros (on freenode)
<azertyuio> what to do ?
<azertyuio> zzzlp
<KenBW2> azertyuio: dont talk crap
<zer0o> _dbd_l12: thanks dude
<hackel_> azertyuio, no one will help you with that attitude.  Looks like some crap proprietary software that we can't help you with.  Go ask for support from NTRconnect.
<mrs> Can anybody help? http://pastebin.com/m6e2c76ab
<adante> hi guys anybody use lvm?
<azertyuio> what that mean crap software ?
<hackel_> azertyuio, NOT open source.
<DIFH-ice1oot> !anyone | adante
<ubottu> adante: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zer0o> _dbd_l12: hey there's no-one there! sure is the official support channel?
<foolz> redvamp128, when I do sudo apt-get update, some lines seem to work, but then I get the same messages at some points: "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<foolz>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]"  as an example
<RussellA> Any Ubuntu <b>Studio'ers</b> in here?
<Wizzup> try *Studioers*
<azertyuio> is there any that kind of software
<jeancalvin> in terminal, how do i remove files that are no longer in use/required??? THanks
<hackel_> azertyuio, Ubuntu has a built-in remote-access solution based on  VNC, look into that.
<azertyuio> opensource of course ?
<adante> i've created some lvm partitions and stuff, i'm wondering will ubuntu automatically restore these on reboot or do i have to do this myself? (this is for the lvm partitions only, i can enter the fs mounts itself in fstab)
<DIFH-ice1oot> !anyone | RussellA
<ubottu> RussellA: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<azertyuio> i want webaccess
<azertyuio> from my work
<azertyuio> is it possible ?
<pascal> I'm experience drop-outs of my wifi that I'm not experiencing when using windows. Is there some sort of powersave function I can disable?
<_dbd_l12> zer0o: i thought it was (last time i checked)
<azertyuio> like doing with ntrconnect right not with other OS
<zer0o> _dbd_l12: it says it was created like 2 weeks ago
<azertyuio> like doing with ntrconnect right nowwith other OS
<zer0o> _dbd_l12: it cant be
<_dbd_l12> zer0o: strange, let me check
<RussellA> Wizzup:  I was going to be proper ;-)
<hackel_> azertyuio, anything is possible.  I have no idea what this propreitary NTRconnect does, I glanced at their webpage for 5 seconds and I am not willing to look at it further.
<liquid> pascal what version of ubuntu r u using?
<pascal> 8.10
<redvamp128> azertyuio:  Though looks like they have all the info you need-- also an email here at this page -- NTRconnect - Easy-to-use remote access and remote control for PCs and Macs <https://www.ntrconnect.com/web/support.asp?r=0.24715403076903974&amp;lm=8>
<hackel_> azertyuio, you probably want to use OpenVPN or a simple SSH dynamic proxy.
<liquid> yes i have had the same problem using wpa2
<_dbd_l12> zer0o: well, these forum instructions (from 2003) seems to indicate this was correct. maybe they changed recently (http://forums.xandros.com/viewtopic.php?t=2465)
<redvamp128> azertyuio:  here is their web support page- https://www.ntrconnect.com/web/support.asp?r=0.24715403076903974&lm=8
<liquid> ujnfortunately the only solution i found was to install 8.04 which is not much of a solution
<pascal> liquid: did you find any solution?
<pascal> heh
<azertyuio> thx redvamp128
<azertyuio> yes i want to know openvpn and ssh
<azertyuio> how that it work ?
<zer0o> _dbd_l12: it seems ur right mate, but it is definitely not the support channel
<RussellA> Well I'd like to find a really helpful place, or person to help me get JACK control and Ardour running well... My WIndows machine is just not cutting it, plus, were all in here because we are diverse
<liquid> how do i respond to individual messages?
<azertyuio> hackel_:
<redvamp128> azertyuio:  It looks like a paid service- where they are the go between via a website.
<_dbd_l12> azertyuio: tunnel x over ssh (install ssh-server on ubuntu box), use putty and xming on windows
<_dbd_l12> azertyuio: some vnc variant ... lots of options
<liquid> pascal im new to to this chat experience so im new to the commands that allow me to respond to your message...srry about that
<azertyuio> at my work i don't access to install third party software
<hackel_> azertyuio, System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<azertyuio> so can't install putty
<erUSUL> !who | liquid
<ubottu> liquid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<guckle> 2 hours to upgrade to 8.10 omgggg
<guckle> thats after dl'ing all the updates
<azertyuio> that's why i wwant an web access solution
<liquid> ty
<guckle> i guess u cant go 8.07 ---> 9.x ?
<liquid> !pascal | liquid test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pascal
<azertyuio> like  logmein, ntrconnect citrix gotoassist etc.......
<hackel_> azertyuio, VNC includes a java-based client which you can access with a web browser.  Not sure if the built-in Remote Desktop includes it, though.
<liquid> !pascal test
<azertyuio> which website ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pascal test
<hackel_> azertyuio, those are all proprietary closed-source solutions, not for use in the real world.
<liquid> trying to figure out how to respond srry...i should google
<redvamp128> !ask > liquid:
<pascal> liquid: hehe. Do you have any idea about what has changed that has given these problems?
<trippss> is there a way compiz and other eye candy can behave intelligently? e.g., when my load average is above 5, I don't need it to spend 10 minutes and thrash the swap trying to give me a window transition
<liquid> !ask > liquid
<ubottu> liquid, please see my private message
<RussellA> anyone know a command to upgrade to 4.2 kde? I have 4.1
<liquid> yes ubottu i got it but my tries are not working...chat newb
<constantine> I heard on here that wine is not good because you don't learn ubuntu very well that way....so what is the best place to get started?
<azertyuio> what are the reason ?
<redvamp128> liquid:  I figured since you wanted to pick ubutto's brain would be easier in a pm -- just dont' know why it didn't work when I tried it.
<crazz> Hola hola puedo hacer una pregunta
<liquid> for instance, what does !tab mean
<azertyuio> why can't be used in a real world ?
<foolz> If I have lines such as "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse" in my sources.list, but have also added "deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse", should I be commenting out the former? it seems like my sources.list is what is causing me to be unable to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<erUSUL> !es | crazz
<ubottu> crazz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<redvamp128> !es | crazz
<erUSUL> liquid: you can use your tab key to autocomplete nicknames
<zu22> i want to be able to download more packages than just the default, what can i add to my sources.list? right now it just has "deb http://ftp-mirror.internap.com/pub/debian/ etch main"
<zu22> i want to get all types of packages not just 'main'
<erUSUL> liquid: e.g i type "li" then hit tab and my chat client autocompletes yourname for me
<hackel_> azertyuio, I'm just giving you a hard time.  I don't like these companies, I feel they are trying to take advantage of you, because the services they provide are readily available using open source software.  They really cater to Windows users.
<erUSUL> liquid: that's how we address each other around here ... we just type the name in fron of what we are saying
<liquid> pascal, test
<drash> trippss: you could try to cook up something using the compiz dbus scripting interface i suppose, have you seen http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=7359 yet ?
<liquid> tab completion works :)  now how to pm?
<azertyuio> yes i m totally agree with you
<erUSUL> liquid: "/msg nick message" but...
<trippss> drash, sure haven't I'll take a look see
<redvamp128> azertyuio:  Though that first company you asked about appears to be a Paid Service.
<erUSUL> !pn | liquid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pn
<liquid> ty erUSUL :)
<erUSUL> !pm | liquid
<ubottu> liquid: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<azertyuio> the probleme is there is no open source software on web based solution
<azertyuio> doing the same thing
<azertyuio> same kind of service
<drash> trippss: i used it succesfully so can confirm it works, if you can get the logic translated into those compiz commands, i'd guess the compiz forum has more info, goodluck
<azertyuio> so of course ppl are ready to pay for the service
<Wizzup> Quick question. I am install Ubuntu now. I am using the manual way to setup my disks. I want to resize a disk and merge it with another one. Resizing means no info loss as long as I don't make it smaller than the data on it (plus like 20gb, right?)
<Wizzup> installing*
<azertyuio> so of course ppl are ready to pay for the service
<ltgg> weird dpkg problem: will not run. see ...http://paste.ubuntu.com/116608/   tried this: http://techxplorer.com/2006/05/21/resolving-an-odd-dpkg-error-in-ubuntu/   got this result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116620/
<estaban> For anyone who is interested: When running ubuntu server (LTS) on a apple machine (like iMac or macbook(pro) ) you can disable the screen by using 'pommed'. Use sudo apt-get install pommed for this. This enables you to use the FN+key's on a intel macintosh machine.
<trippss> drash, cool thanks! It would be nice to incorporate that into the base especially for laptops and machines with less than GB RAM
<estaban> You can even use the fn+key in terminal
<redvamp128> azertyuio:  though they do have "free" version but limits are only 2 computers -- THe computer you want to access and the one you want to access it from-- one way only :
<drash> trippss: exactly, it took months before i accidentally discovered this was at all possible
<liquid> so for the chat newbs here <me>, to pm someone, ir respond or what not we use /msg <name> <text>.  Is this correct?
<ltgg> then tried to remove package gxine and got this result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116619/
<ltgg> anyone know what might be going on?
<pike__> liquid: yep
<azertyuio> ok thx for all those information
<azertyuio> thx a lot
<azertyuio> times up here
<azertyuio> bye
<azertyuio> thx to all
<azertyuio> bye
<BoomShaka> Hi. can some1 tell me how I can output an environment variable in ubuntu? e.,g. PYTHONPATH   (as an aside, what are these types of variables called in linux) ?
<nickrud_> BoomShaka,   echo $PYTHONPATH
<BoomShaka> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud_> BoomShaka, and they're called exactly that, environment variables
<BoomShaka> ty
<nickrud_> BoomShaka,   env | sort  is useful for a quick examination
<Wizzup> Ok so basically, my Ubuntu installer says it is resizing my partition, but it has been at 0% for 15 minutes now, and the CD isn't actively spinning either.
<gustavo_> how can edit my boot secuencie
<gustavo_> to start from cd rom
<Wizzup> (Would it at some point be an idea to kill the install / partitioner?)
<^hashbang^> Wizzup: how big is your harddrive
<mohamed> bonsoir
<pike__> Wizzup: it can sometimes help to do a defrag etc in windows first ive heard (never resized myself)
<Wizzup> ^hashbang^: quite big. I am resizing 240gb to 120gb
<^hashbang^> Wizzup: yea I have a 250gb, took me 3 hours
<Wizzup> pike__: It is indeed ntfs, although it's not fragged alot I think
<nDevastator> anyone know what the default root password is on the 7.10 install CD
<mohamed> sa n'a pas l'air de parler français ici
<nickrud_> Wizzup, might as well get some sleep
<qcjn> since i have kde desktop, to stop the computer, when i'm under gnome, i have to restart xwindow, then i get to the opening prompt, and then i can close it from there ???
<nickrud_> !fr | qcjn
<ubottu> qcjn: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Wizzup> Indeed, I was going to stay up, lol
<Wizzup> Alright.
<nickrud_> !fr | mohamed (sorry qcjn)
<ubottu> mohamed (sorry qcjn): Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mohamed> ok
<Wizzup> Spinning CD-Disks aren't that nice when trying to sleep generally
<mohamed> I'm sorry :)
<nickrud_> mohamed, don't worry about it. If the factoid makes you feel bad about not knowing this is the english channel, it's the factoid's fault
<nickrud_> qcjn, you should be able to stop the computer from the login screen
<constantine> what is a piece of software that has wireless details such as SSID, signal strenth, time lapse, etc?
<qcjn> excuse me i should have sid,;then i get to the login screen, and then i can close it from there ???
<qcjn> but when , from gnome, i deconnect, cause thats all i got..it goes into a black screen
<daha> is there something known going on with the canadian repository mirrors? most of them aren't working anymore
<Wizzup> If it get's to 1% I'll go to sleep
<nDevastator> why cant i create a folder im booted in 7.10
<nDevastator> im doing sudo mkdir /mnt/windows/
<Wizzup> nDevastator: What does it say?
<nDevastator> it says cannot create directory
<Wizzup> Permission denied?
<nDevastator> ya
<nDevastator> whats default password
<nDevastator> i would think its blank
<nDevastator> i didnt set one
<FloodBot1> nDevastator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nDevastator> i just booted it from CD
<Wizzup> on a live CD? or an install
<Wizzup> ok
<nDevastator> live ced
<Wizzup> there is none
<nDevastator> i tried blank
<Wizzup> The user ubuntu can sudo without pass
<Wizzup> (correct me if I am wrong)
<nDevastator> ok now it says it exists
<^hashbang^> Wizzup: your correct =)
<nDevastator> but when i try cd /mnt/windows/ its not there
<Wizzup> :)
<jman> hey, can i get some with a display issue?  my desktop is unusable, on startup the whole thing is solid dark grey except for the far left where some black lines scroll down really fast.
<Wizzup> nDevastator, are you trying to access a previous install?
<nDevastator> im trying to get to a windows partition
<nDevastator> trying to mkdir so i can mount it to it
<^hashbang^> nDevastator: how did you mount your windows partition?
<yoyoned> nDevastator: type df -h to see if and where it is moounted
<Wizzup> I beleive he has to make a directory before he mounts it
<nDevastator> its not mounted yet
<^hashbang^> nDevastator: mkdir /mnt/temp
<^hashbang^> nDevastator: sudo fdisk -l
<nDevastator> it wont let me mkdir ...
<Wizzup> nDevastator: if you ls /mnt , is it in there?
<^hashbang^> nDevastator: sudo mkdir /mnt/temp
<yoyoned> nDevastator: use sudo
<zloog> :i Storable
<^hashbang^> nDevastator: sudo fdisk -l; get the ntfs partition and then mount /dev/ntfsdisk /mnt/temp
<kupesoft> Is there any way to have a server behind NAT *without* port forwarding enabled?
<yoyoned> kupesoft: sure, as long as you don't want to access it from the net
<kupesoft> yoyoned: I want to access it from the net ;p
<yoyoned> kupesoft: why don't you want to use port forwarding
<|ns|nR8> could use a vpn that uses nat traversal like hamachi
<kupesoft> Yeah, or an tunnel to a server that *could* listen,
<Wizzup> Grrr... Still at 0%. I take it this is gparted, btw? (I have never really used gparted, though. So I don't know what it looks like)
<Intrepid> I've got some looping noise locking up my audio. How do I get rid of it?
<boshhead> Intrepid: fuser -k /dev/snd/*
<kupesoft> yoyoned, |ns|nR8: afserver+afclient are what I want
<Wizzup> Wow - it's done. It was at 0% all the time though...
<Wizzup> :D
<Intrepid> boshhead: no success
<kupesoft> yoyoned, |ns|nR8: apf-server + apf-client, rather
<Intrepid> i have some output from the program that caused the error
<Intrepid> http://pastebin.ca/1333265
<constantine> if I replace network manager with wicd, will I lose my network card driver and / or connection?
<acctflow> hello
<lirxis> Hi - upgraded my server from 7.10 to 8.10 today - but that resultet in some problems... First apache2 did not work but that is fixed now :) I can get access to the server through SSH but cant access the shell on the computer locally... And no server app is starting auto. on boot Any ideas how to fix this?
<hou5ton> well ... I "think" I've tried different things to get dual monitors working on this laptop ... does someone know of a pretty easy straight forward way to get it done?
<Susanne> Hello
<ari_stress> morning all, beautiful day :)
<nDevastator> ok now when i do sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/temp it says does not have a valid ntfs signature
<_dbd_l12> constantine: backup the /etc/network/interfaces file to be sure you don't lose your current configuration
<Wizzup> hou5ton: Whta is your video card?
<hou5ton> Wizzup:   nviddia ... somthing
<constantine> ok thanks dbd
<Wizzup> nDevastator: You probably don't need -t ntfs
<Wizzup> (afaik)
<Wizzup> hou5ton: try using nvidia-settings
<hou5ton> Wizzup:   and I've installed several things ... but it just isn't working
<itsatrick> Okay, so I got Red's Innocence and Instict CD today and tried to play it through Linux.  There's no music: only a Click_me.exe (which displays a full-screen page with links to sites) executable and a few more data or binary files.  How do I make the music play?  Help?
<hou5ton> Wizzup:   is that a command to use in a terminal then?
#ubuntu 2009-02-11
<foolz> ok, I am trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 - my sources.list has all lines crosses out except the "deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse" line (and the same for feisty-updates and feisty-security)... now I get the message "no valid mirror found" when I try to upgrade, and it asks me if I want to rewrite my source.list file anyway
<foolz> should I do this?
<Wizzup> hou5ton: It is a program that you want. If you already have it, you can type it in a terminal to run the program
<Wizzup> Once you want it to actually make changes, put sudo in front of it
<hou5ton> Wizzup:   ok .. i have that up ... just not sure what to do with it.
<Wizzup> hou5ton: Check the second top option menu
<Wizzup> It should contain two displays, with one disabled. Enable it
<Wizzup> (and write to Xorg.conf)
<hou5ton> Wizzup:  h ... hey ... ok .. and it says I would need to reboot ... but that looks like what I've been looking for ... I was so close
<hou5ton> Wizzup:   thanks
<Wizzup> hou5ton: Not reboot, just log off
<Wizzup> That will restart X as well
<McShane> My monitor keeps defaulting to 75 Hz, even though it's an LCD. I can change it back to 60 Hz in the ATI control center, but the setting reverts to 75 Hz when I restart X. How can I fix this? I'm using a VGA cable, if that matters.
<Wizzup> hou5ton: make sure you sudo'ed it and made it write to the xorg.conf file
<Wizzup> It also creates a backup if so that you can revert if things get messy
<hou5ton> Wizzup:   I want it to be an extension of my main screen ... so I checked the Seperate X Screen.  Is that correctn?
<Wizzup> Nope
<hou5ton> Wizzup:   or should it be Twinview?
<Wizzup> Use TwinView
<markl_> http://www.SupportMichaelPhelps.com/
<hou5ton> Wizzup:   ok ... and one more thing ... it's on the wrong side.
<Wizzup> (Seperate X Screen didn't even work on my setup)
<medb> Does anyone know anything about using mathcad on Ubuntu?
<Wizzup> hou5ton: I think ehm
<Wizzup> There was this option for setting the position
<Wizzup> You can set it relatively to a monitor
<hou5ton> Wizzup:   ah ... found it
<Wizzup> Either in pixels or just 'left'
<Wizzup> Lol, this is all out of my memory though, don't have any X near atm... Just a Gentoo without X.
<hyperbuddha> Which distro is best to run as a ssh backup server and a music server
<Wizzup> hyperbuddha: depends on your hardware
<fbc> How do I view gb2312 encoded websites?? I guess I need the font?
<hyperbuddha> Im thinking about either running on an olpc  or a macbook
<Wizzup> I really like Ubuntu because it is fairly easy to set up and such. If you have lots of experience you might want to choose one which comes with nearly no apps at all
<Wizzup> macbook as server? hmm
<foolz> easy to set up sure... upgrade, heck no :-p
<^hashbang^> nDevastator: Wizzup: Olpc as a server?
<IndyGunFreak> Wizzup: not really, there's some experienced people that like Ubuntu.. I used it to basically jumpstart me into Debian.
<bernz> hyperbuddha, i'm gonna use a mini-itx for a server, with ubuntu server (headless setup)
<hyperbuddha> indeed but I have one lying around so im gonna load it up with external hd
<Wizzup> ^hashbang^: I am afraid I don't even know what Olpc is
<bernz> i wouldn't use a laptop/notebook as a server (always-on), though... they're bad for heat dissipation
<hou5ton> Wizzup:   you are THE MAN
<Wizzup> IndyGunFreak: I see... Well, I really liked Ubuntu because it was my first Distro to work properly. When I tried it at my laptop I found the performance quite slow though
<bernz> (olpc == xo project laptop -- for kids... one laptop per child)
<^hashbang^> one laptop per child
<Wizzup> hou5ton: glad to help
<IndyGunFreak> Wizzup: strange.. it runs quiet well on my 2 laptops, and an AAO i have...  1 laptop is newer (1.8ghz), one is quite old(900mhz)
<hyperbuddha> ok thanx guys ill take a look at barebones machines and craigslist
<Wizzup> IndyGunFreak: Hmm, my laptop was quite old, with a 1,5 Ghz celeron. I was mainly referring to movies not playing _too_ well
<IndyGunFreak> Wizzup: weird.. like i said, my laptop is a 1.8ghz celeron, and it plays movies find...
<IndyGunFreak> *fine
<Wizzup> Oh. Using mplayer as well?
<IndyGunFreak> Wizzup: no.. vlc
<Wizzup> Hmm... VLC got me like 2fps
<bernz> right -- i have totem installed by default; i used to enjoy mplayer on xp before ubuntu; should i go for mplayer in favour of totem? (i will eventually want to use hardware accel on my radeon hd2600)
<_dbd_l12> bernz: mplayer > totem
<IndyGunFreak> Wizzup: are you using intrepid?
<blizzle> bergman, Try Exaile.
<blizzle> bernz, rather.. Exaile..
<bernz> _dbd_l12, okay, is it just a simple "install mplayer and reassociate default file type handlers" type deal?
<Wizzup> Ubuntu is still awesome though - just not fully optimized for my own system, if you get what I mean. (Like Gentoo, everything needs to be compiled, but it will be optimized for your system)
<Wizzup> IndyGunFreak: Yes, using II
<bernz> _dbd_l12, or should i do some "research" first?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<hyperbuddha> can a regular distro of ubentu act as an afp and music server or does it have to be ubuntu server
<Wizzup> hyperbuddha: a desktop can act as a server
<rafael> server rizon
<bernz> blizzle, oh yeah?  i will check that out... thanks
<blizzle> bernz, Exaile (Gnome/Gtk) or Amarok (KDE/QT) for audio files/mp3s.
<hyperbuddha> cool thanks
<Wizzup> In fact, I have a desktop functioning as a server at home. Ubuntu desktop with PHP, MySQL, Apache etc
<Wizzup> (Not a big load server so it's not a big deal)
<bernz> hyperbuddha, ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop are really mostly the same, but just different configurations (different included apps, default settings, etc)
<_dbd_l12> bernz: yes, "sudo apt-get install mplayer" will do fine. you'll just want to download the codecs packages (from the mplayerhq website) and unzip them in the correct folder (it's in the faq probably at ubuntuguide.org
<_dbd_l12> bernz: if you need non-free codecs (wmv, quicktime) etc.
<Wizzup> Anyway, this channel is quite a distraction and I need to go to bed. Bye all (Good luck.)
<bernz> hyperbuddha, server is optimized for network and disk activity, and has minimal "friendly" stuff (e.g. GUI)
<hyperbuddha> thanks you guys rock
<daftfad> My sound is stuck in an endless loop. Anyone know a quick way to fix it w/o rebooting?
<bernz> _dbd_l12, great, sounds simple enough, thanks
<estaban> daftfad: turn off the speakers
<bernz> sleep well, Wizzup
<daftfad> It's the result of a flash audio streamer in firefox hanging.
<storm-zen> I'm trying to get an audio disk to use a specified mount point through the  GUI on intrepid.  It doesn't seem to want to cooperate.  What am I doing wrong?
<radsy> audio CDs don't mount
<bartek_> welcome everybody, i am googling for a week and a half and can not find solution
<bartek_> can anybody help
<bartek_> ?
<daftfad> I refuse to reboot. What is this, windows? Come on.
<bernz> bartek_, google is no good any more... polluted with fake-garbage :-/
<storm-zen> radsy: Well, that might explain it...
<redvamp128> !ask | bartek_:
<ubottu> bartek_:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bernz> bartek_, hopefully we can help you better than google
<bartek_> i have hp pavilion dv5 1110 - my problems are sound throug hdmi, suspend and remote control
<job> I just installed a new sound card in a machine running 8.10.  I only get the the little sound at GDM beyond that no sound.  Thank you
<radsy> storm-zen, they don't have a filesystem on them
<storm-zen> Ok... so... I'm trying to set up a CD to be ripped though an sh script, but I'm having trouble figuring out how to access it.  I have three players: a bluray, a DVD ROM, and a cdrw.
<bartek_> thanks guys for beeing open
<bernz> bartek_, wow, that's a triple-whammy of nasty :-) i'm afraid i won't be much help :-/
<storm-zen> radsy: Yeah, I got it when you said they didn't mount.
<redvamp128> bartek_:  have you tried !sound ? yet
<redvamp128> !sound | bartek_:
<ubottu> bartek_:: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bartek_> 1 of all remote - i have hp rc6 - small stuuf delivered with notebook -only one button working; i do not know how to find it is ubuntu
<estaban> daftfad: Kill all firefox processes if remaining
<bartek_> what i found i need 3 devices displayed afted aplay -l
<bartek_> i have only 2
<daftfad> estaban: tried that- it's not running. also tried restarting pulse.
<bartek_> redvamp128: what do you mean !sound?
<estaban> daftfad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/109807
<redvamp128> I though ubottu would pick up on that
<storm-zen> hmm... why does "Audio disc properties" even allow you to specify a "mount point", then?
<acctflow> anyone working on the administration tools for ubuntu?
<redvamp128> bartek_:  I thought ubottu would pick up on that !sound
<acctflow> I think it could use some enhancement/organization
<redvamp128> !sound | bartek_
<ubottu> bartek_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ian[1]> I'm looking for a solution to stream live TV from a tuner on 8.10 Server... Darwin Streaming Server doesn't have much documentation out there and I'm having trouble getting it to work on 8.10.. Anyone have any suggestions as to what other software is out there that's worth investigating?
<bernz> hah, ubottu supports piping -- how cute!  :-D
<unop> bernz, and redirection too :)
<numus> how do i mount my ntfs harddrive when running ubuntu in wubi
<daftfad> estaban: I'm not sure this is the same problem - this is a once in a lifetime thing afaik, not a chronic problem.
<redvamp128> bartek_:  though this may or may not help but someone gave me this to try to help get 5.1 (I haven't tried this yet) Setting 5.1 sound in Ubuntu Hardy <http://74.125.47.102/translate_c?hl=en&amp;sl=auto&amp;tl=en&amp;u=http://www.cristalab.com/tips/configurar-sonido-5.1-en-ubuntu-hardy-c55716l/&amp;prev=hp&amp;usg=ALkJrhhOdNjR8Uqh74R0K6aWG5G8KhWh3w>
<bartek_> ubottu: i had alsa selected but now pulseaudio, i have newest nvidia drivers from nvidia and newest alsa
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bernz> unop, wow, he's smarter than i am ... ROFL
<daftfad> estaban: can I use any of the mod- commands to force reload the snd driver ors omething?
<unop> !lol > bernz
<ubottu> bernz, please see my private message
<estaban> Not sur
<estaban> sure*
<vock> Just read an article online about how Desktop environments have built in launchers which get around permissions, which allow downloaded programs to be run easily and this can easily facilitate a Gnome/KDE virus. Obviously, common sense is always the best defense, but i'm wondering if there is a way to change to anything about it beyond junking the desktop-environment?
<bartek_> redvamp128: link does not work
<redvamp128> vock:  they can only get around permissions if they are set up by the super user
<trippss> disabled all FF add-ons. ubuntu start page. 1 window. no tabs. FF process memory=VIRT=118m RES=38m SHR=19m. doesn't that seem high?
<redvamp128> vock:  that is kind of like with windows Uac and setting a program to run with Admin Privilages.
<redvamp128> bartek_:  that was a google link -- The original page was in spanish-- so you may want to goto the spanish page and then copy that link over to google translate
<vock> redvamp128, from what the article was saying, a launcher can run scripts without super-user privileges
<redvamp128> bartek_:  this is the spanish link Configurar sonido 5.1 en Ubuntu Hardy <http://www.cristalab.com/tips/configurar-sonido-5.1-en-ubuntu-hardy-c55716l/>
<bernz> trippss, do you have a lot of tabs open? i often got 150MB sessions of firefox process on xp (and memory is memory, so it's not crazy for linux version to have similar usage) -- i'm talking about 60+ tabs here
<redvamp128> vock:  please link to the article--
<trippss> bernz, no tabs. fresh start. ubuntu start page
<vock> redvamp128, http://www.geekzone.co.nz/foobar/6229
<unop> tripps,  that's not bad compared to mine :)  4503 unop      20   0  191m  93m  21m S  0.3 12.3   5:08.56 firefox-bin
<daftfad> estaban: fixed. killall -9 pulseaudio  ;]
<trippss> bernz, like I said before on here I had 700MB (!!!) usage by FF with 2 tabs open!!!
<ian[1]> Can someone recommend a good shell-based bittorrent client?
<unop> tripps, firefox is a hog - has always been
<unop> ian[1], rtorrent
<ian[1]> unop, thanks!
<sdlwof> i setup my desktop to use two monitors, but now i'mb ack to using one monitor, and now my desktop effects are disabled, and now it also says it's unable to enable the desktop effects. what changed?
<sdlwof> like, windows display slow...you can easily watch them draw down the screen..
<vock> unop, i thought compared to everything else out there FF had the lightest footprint. Is there something better?
<bernz> vock, it's best to just learn about general security, and then fix your system bit by bit as you learn; for instance, when you attach a new volume, you probably get a pop-up of the file browser, showing that volume's contents... well, how did it do that? it's not hard to discover and dig down until you see the path, and then you can understand the security risks (weak points on the path)... so you disable "weak" stuff or remove it, and things get better and
<bernz>  better ;-)
<kansan> mv: inter-device move failed: `images/' to `/var/openx/images'; unable to remove target: Is a directory  (from ext3 => xfs) ... is this not allowed or somethign?
<bernz> (by "path", i mean the chain of events that led from the hardware detecting a change in signal wires all the way down to the kernel, and back up to the GUI)
<Sergeant_Pony> any way I can list the recognized usb ports on my laptop? ubuntu 8.10.
<kebomix> how to install this patch http://code.google.com/p/raqm/source/browse/trunk/patches/wine_libicu_bidi_arabic-shaping.patch ?
<vock> bernz, now you're acutally making me do work instead of getting someone to magic all my problems away :(
<bartek_> redvamp128: now it opens
<bernz> (in windows, this is EXTREMELY difficult, but with Linux, you have searchable, nice source code)
<bartek_> i'll be right back
<numus> how do i mount my ntfs harddrive when running ubuntu in wubi
<bernz> vock, yeah, sorry, linux is still pretty "young"
<redvamp128> vock:  after reading this-- First the person has to save to the desktop-- then change permissions in order to run the program.(script)
<adante> hi guys, is ubuntu setup to automatically initialise lvm partitions?
<wolter> hi, i want to resize my home partition, what should i do?
<bernz> vock, in general, most malware requires at least one step of user "complicity" (i.e. you "help" it get past a hurdle, but e.g. getting spoofed into typing your root password into a fake login box, unlock dialog, etc)
<unop> vock, firefox has always been heavy (the heaviest even?) -- but for that price you pay you get a lot -- it's quite a versatile browser supporting a _lot_ of features - you'd expect it to have a big footprint
<yoyoned> wolter: get the gparted live cd
<vock> redvamp128, doesn't double clicking run the script, i don't think i've ever had to enter super user to do that
<wolter> I know i have to logout to stop using the mountpoint, but which home will the system use? will it be automatic?
<redvamp128> vock:  no all attachments downloaded are not set to exe by default
<bernz> vock, and this complicity is often achieved through social engineering (someone gets you to feel guilted into helping them do something borderline, or you are tricked outright by lack of info)
<unop> vock, there are plenty of 'light' browsers - galeon, ephiphany, opera, etc - but i still prefer firefox
<wolter> or, if i could login as root... that would be awesome for i will be using /root instead of home... is that possible?
<bernz> wolter, step 1: BACKUP
<vock> bernz, redvamp128, so as always it's not a big concern to worry about as long as you know where/what you're downloading?
<redvamp128> vock:  actually a .sh by default if you click you will be prompted with possibilities- run - display - run with terminal or exit.
<wolter> bernz, ok
<bernz> wolter, step 2: check to see if you cheated and skipped step 1 ;-)
<vock> redvamp128, right
<bernz> wolter, after that, gparted is your friend
<bernz> ('sudo apt-get install gparted' should work)
<redvamp128> vock:  so if you downloaded what you thought was picture or zip file - should either start default pictureviewer or archiver.
<wolter> bernz, but i have to remove home from fstab, don't it?
<wolter> i*?
<redvamp128> bartek_:  you may want to copy that link over to google translate
<bernz> wolter, if you are stepping on the partitions you need to adjust, you should get a bootable "live CD" with gparted on it
<wolter> oh, thats a better way to do it..
<wolter> bernz, thanks
<wolter> for stopping me from being stupid
<bernz> wolter, then read the gparted basic help/faq, make sure you understand partitioning in general (it's not too hard, i can explain in detail via PM if you like), and boot into live CD, adjust, reboot from HD
<vock> redvamp128, so all i really need to worry about are .sh files, and if i learn a bit about bash scripting, it should be fairly easy to figure out if what i downloaded is doing what it's supposed to? Nothing to worry about viruses embedded in other types of files. It really is just a script that could run another script?
<wolter> bernz, don't worry, i do.
<bernz> wolter, yeah, if you find yourself "having to" go root for some reason, you're probably heading in the wrong direction ;-)
<Pici> vock: Can we please move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic as it is not a support request.
<wolter> bernz, yeah
<vock> Pici: sorry, thought it fit under the category, that's was my last question
<redvamp128> vock:  unless you are installing something like winetricks (which is highly known ) for wine installs or a patch- you should always display something first before running or run with terminal
<default> does anybody know if broadcom cards work with kismet?
<windio00> hi i installed virtualbox on ubuntu, upgraded the kernel and now it doesnt work.  Do I have to install/reinstall everytime i upgrade the kernel?
<default> specifically bcm4312?
<redvamp128> windio00:  it should have given you a command to run to fix that.
<Pici> windio00: How did you instlal virtualbox? How did you upgrade the kernel?
<bernz> wolter, cool, so, definitely try to learn how PC hard disk partitioning works (what's MBR, how many primaries, what's extended, logical, etc) -- you only need to learn it once, then you understand forever ;-)
<redvamp128> windio00:  to stop that in the long run - install DKMS for the future-- Let me look to see if the command I have --
<sarixe> guys, i'm thinking of switching to windows, because linux doesn't cut it for some of the stuff i need to be doing.  my main concern, however, is that i have a large collection of music (some irreplaceable) on an external hard drive, formatted in ext3.  will i be able to access ext3 from windows without risk of corruption?
<bartek_> redvamp128: it does not help
<vock> thanks guys
<bartek_> but thanks
<wolter> bernz, don't worry, i do.
<windio00> Pici, I installed from Sun, and upgraded kernel from updates
<bernz> sarixe, yes indeed
<bernz> sarixe, but avoid making changes (write mode)
<redvamp128> windio00:  this is a common issue and all you have to do is re-run the config for virtual box
<wolter> default, http://www.kismetwireless.net/documentation.shtml
<sabalord> So i have linux on one hd then installed windows on another hd, how would i be able to get the windows option show up on grub?
<redvamp128> windio00:  I am looking the command up now_ (though usually it gives you what you need to run from terminal to fix itself)
<bernz> sarixe, there's a guy called stephan schreiber who makes a driver for NT-based OS which masquerades ext[23]fs volumes as virtual NTFS volumes
<numus> where is the wubi support chat?
<windio00> redvamp128, DKMS ok
<bernz> search him by name, i can't remember the driver/utility name
<redvamp128> windio00:  sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<sarixe> oh wait, i think i can just probably resize the ext3 partition to make room for a fat32 or something, and then copy everything over, right?
<sarixe> that would probably work better
<redvamp128> windio00:  that is the command to fix virtual box for now-- but in the future if you have dkms installed it will not need to do that
<redvamp128> !dkms | windio00:
<ubottu> windio00:: DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<redvamp128> windio00:  you can find that one in synaptic package manger
<windio00> redvamp128, thanks for the education
<bartek_> sarixe: in "total commander" there is special plugin to acces ext3
<Krypton> hi guys, Ive got two questions
<bartek_> sarixe: i downloaded total commander with special pack but in polish
<numus> why does ntfs tools have internal drives shaded out on wubi
<sarixe> bartek_ : i think it'll do fine if i just make a fat32 partition on the drive and copy things over.
<Krypton> 1) WIne: WHen I open up any game for WIne (.exe) all i get is weird lines across the screen that vibrate. However when i reconfig WIne to emulate a desktop it works but the res is too small
<Templar_Xion> So I want to change the default root mail receipient from root@localhost to my external gmail account. Any suggestions?
<bartek_> sarixe :http://totalcmd.pl/powerpack
<redvamp128> bartek_:  as far as your remote control -- I don't have a clue-- you may also try going to alsa site and see if there are updated drivers (or there you may find clues to configure your Hdmi better) Main Page - AlsaProject <http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page>
<sarixe> bartek_ : thanks, but i already have a solution.  i asked the question without really thinking about it.
<redvamp128> vock:  basically it it involves the user to do 4 things just to get the script to even run that way.
<bartek_> redvamp128: i have newest alsa and nvidia drivers; i am fighting with problem for a long time
<numus> why does ntfs tools have internal drives shaded out on wubi
<vock> redvamp128, yup, saw that after a bit more reading, i think i just got worried pre-emptively
<bartek_> but i do not know how aplay finds devices; should i add it somewhere in configuration files?
<windio00> is there a way to take a snapshot of the packages that i have installed now, and then have them automatically installed when i reinstall?
<redvamp128> windio00:  did that fix you-- It happened to me all the time til I found out about installing -- kernel updates -- and having the Dkms installed stops that from having to be ran each update.
<numus> why does ntfs tools have internal drives shaded out on wubi
<windio00> redvamp128, its my brothers computer i am driving over there in about 15 min
<bartek_> redvamp128: my remote control works as if it is part of keyboard
<bartek_> but i do not know what is responsible for it
<bartek_> and only one button working and giving keycodes in xev
<redvamp128> windio00:  just run that command -- then install the dkms package afterwards and you won't need to re-run after each major update
<kansan> is it legal to create symlinks across different volumes (if one is ext3 and the other is xfs)?
<numus> why does ntfs tools have internal drives shaded out on wubi
<Jazzy> Cany anyone help me regarding wine?
<^hashbang^> kansan: No it's not.
<kansan> ^hashbang^, really?
<redvamp128> numus:  can you screenshot and post at - www.imagebin.ca so that we can see just what you see.
 * G69 até amanhã!
<^hashbang^> kansan: sure, what are you expecting to happen?
<numus> redvamp firefox is frozen right now (think it is because i am updating) but i cant force close it yet..
<numus> redvamp128 will do as soon as firefox decides to stop being a douche
<redvamp128> numus:  - can't you also use IE if you are using wubi- then I assume you are in windows.
<LordKenTheGreat> Hi, I'm experiencing kernel panics with my fresh install of Intrepid.
<redvamp128> numus:  now I don't know if I can help you til I can at least see what you see that is greyed out and also other may be able to help once they see as well.
<LordKenTheGreat> I have attached a kern.log file here: http://paste.cluenet.org/1452
<LordKenTheGreat> Can someone confirm my suspicion that the acx module is to blame for the problem?
<numus> redvamp128 working on it now
<numus> redvamp128 wubi doesnt work like that.. wubi mounts a ghost partition during boot.. you never actually load windows
<kansan> ^hashbang^, what does it matter if its different file systems
<kansan> ^hashbang^, i cant even do it within the same file system
<kansan> so i must be doing it rong
<numus> http://imagebin.ca/view/KnbnJ3.html
<numus> redvamp128 http://imagebin.ca/view/KnbnJ3.html
<^hashbang^> kansan: try this. ln -s /path/to/file/you/want/to/link /path/where/you/want/it
<LordKenTheGreat> Is anyone available to assist me?
<box__> anybody know where i can find xpad.c?
<^hashbang^> !ask | LordKenTheGreat
<ubottu> LordKenTheGreat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vock> Usually running compiz, but when I do a metacity --replace, it all works fine, until i close the blank terminal window that pops up, then all my windows freeze, until i do metacity --replace again and leave the terminal window open, make sense to anyone?
<kansan> do you have to be sudo to run it
<^hashbang^> kansan: not if you down the file and dir paths' that you are going to use, otherwise, yes
<LordKenTheGreat> I asked already asked, but here: I am experiencing kernel panics with my fresh install of Intrepid. Log: http://paste.cluenet.org/1452 Is the acx module to blame?
<Jeaton> im trying to mount a mp3 player, but i can't figure it out
<numus> redvamp128 anny idea
<Jeaton> syslog recognizes the mp3 player, but i don't know how to do it
<redvamp128> numus: that is not wubi- in the screenshot that is the enable write support for NTFS tool.  which also you have to have fuse or ntfs3g installed for this to work.
<wolter> hi
<wolter> should i backup a partition which i am expanding?
<numus> redvamp128 what do you think wubi is?
<blizzle> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<^hashbang^> LordKenTheGreat: ok, what are you doing when you get the panic?
<LordKenTheGreat> It's random.
<numus> blizzle that was retorical
<LordKenTheGreat> It happens randomly when I use it.
 * blizzle smirks.
<numus> blizzle since i am running wubi i know exactly what it is
<LordKenTheGreat> Screen just locks up.
<^hashbang^> LordKenTheGreat: use what?
<adante> hey guys people who use lvm does it automatically setup partitions?
<redvamp128> Wubi is the installer that when a ubuntu cd is inserted while windows is running-
<LordKenTheGreat> Use any program.
<redvamp128> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<adante> what is responsible for creating the /dev/disk/by-uuid ?
<cutebunny> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 in our vmware server host as a guest, is there an easy way from my windows desktop to get a remote desktop connection to the ubuntu desktop? right now i am remotedesktoping to the host, then using the vmware server console to view the guest desktop, which isn't that good
<blizzle> numus, My commiserations. I consider wubi trialware. :)
<LordKenTheGreat> Even during the install, it may sometimes hang randomly.
<numus> redvamp128 you said my screenshot is not wubi.. what did you mean by that
<^hashbang^> LordKenTheGreat: have you checked your HD lately? bad sectors?
<LordKenTheGreat> No.
<blizzle> numus, Or crippleware ;)
<numus> blizzle i am running a windows 7 test laptop.. and really dont feel like altering my partitions.. thus wubi is great for that
<box__> http://xbox-linux.cvs.sourceforge.net/*checkout*/xbox-linux/kernel-2.6/drivers/usb/input/xpad.c
<box__> =C
<^hashbang^> LordKenTheGreat: how about running memtestx86 off the bootcd
<LordKenTheGreat> I reinstalled, and even in the LiveCD, I experience the same random crash.
<LordKenTheGreat> Not done so yet.
<numus> blizzle there is no proof that performance degrades when running wubi.. considering it runs exactly like ubuntu installed ona  fresh partition.. it is like mount an iso with daemon tools
<blizzle> numus, Tbh, virtualbox *might* be better for that (in seamless mode). Just a thought :)
<redvamp128> numus:  this is wubi http://mouseblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/ubuntu-804-alpha-5.jpg
<^hashbang^> LordKenTheGreat: ok, sounds like either a MB or memory issue. try running the memtest
<LordKenTheGreat> Ok.
<numus> redvamp128 NO.. that is the wubi installer
<numus> redvamp128 wubi runs after bios when you select the wubi bootloader
<LordKenTheGreat> Rebooting into memtest now...
<blizzle> numus, Storing your entire filesystem in a single windows file is risky, to say the least.
<^hashbang^> numus: if ubuntu is running along side of windows, then it's not running exactly like a fresh ubuntu install. for one, are not using a native ext3 filesystem which is by far faster than isofs
<Newb> Anyone able to help a new person with an install
<wolter> hey bernz_, i know i said i knew how to partition, but i don't really know if i need to backup when expanding partitions.. do i?
<LordKenTheGreat> ^hashbang^: I am currently running the test from the LiveCD.  I will report back when it is complete.
<blizzle> numus, And, yes, there's also the poorer fs performance over native linux as ^hashbang^ mentioned.
<numus> ^hashbang^ it is a virtual ext3 partition... ubuntu thinks it is an ext3 partition and asks just like it
<Scunizi> synaptic seem to say that OpenOffice Base is installed but I can't seem to find it anywhere on the menu's or in Oo's "File / New".. it simply isn't listed.. How do I get to it?
<^hashbang^> LordKenTheGreat: ok sounds great.
<blizzle> numus, I've compared the two on the same system. wubi feels slower.
<Newb> Anyone available to help?
<numus> blizzle what system setup
<^hashbang^> numus: your running an application to run an OS... how is that like running the OS without the app? it's not even the same.
<bartek_> wolter: tough guys does not do backups ;)
<wolter> lol
<LordKenTheGreat> ^hashbang^: Does a kernel backtrace provide any information that's useful?
<Newb> Well, back to Windows for me...
<^hashbang^> bartek: someone here earlier said, yea they use ftp and let people mirror from them
<Newb> Ubuntu looks nice, but is pretty useless for anyone that isn't a unix person
<blizzle> numus, Are you familiar with Virtualbox?
<numus> blizzle yes
<Newb> I know a little unix, but it is just too different
<numus> blizzle and vmware
<Newb> I will just have to get windows 7
<numus> newb what is your problem
<blizzle> Newb, Nonsense.
<redvamp128> though numus I think you may need to mount the drive first before you can have the write permissions-- check -- nautilus
<^hashbang^> LordKenTheGreat: it can yes... I'm just not the kernel expert... I know enough but that's pushin it a bit
<Newb> Well, how do I get help?
<|ns|nR8> yep i think you'd be better off with windows Newb
<blizzle> Newb, Ubuntu is easier than Windows to learn. If my mom can use it, you can.
<rww> !ask | Newb
<ubottu> Newb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<numus> redvamp128 the problem is how do i mount the drive when it is currently mounted via a virtual mount
<rww> !patience | Newb
<ubottu> Newb: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hyperbuddha> i wonder is there vnc or some facsimilie thereof built in to ubuntu
<LordKenTheGreat> hyperbuddha: Vino?
<^hashbang^> Newb: what do you need help with?
<Newb> !ask how do I get superuser?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<numus> redvamp128 as far as ubuntu knows... the drive is mounted... what i need to do is get access outside of the boot structure
<rww> !vnc | hyperbuddha
<ubottu> hyperbuddha: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<blizzle> hyperbuddha, sudo apt-get install x11vnc tightvncserver
<julle_> i use openbox on ubuntu 8.10, and have installed the obmenu, but the debian submenu does not show when i right click
<^hashbang^> Newb: type sudo "then your command"
<Newb> Well, I did an install and my updates won't install
<Newb> Gives a command I need to invoke
<^hashbang^> Newb: type sudo apt-get update
<numus> newb what you trying to do
<blizzle> Newb, sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Newb> When I enter the command it says I need to be super user
<Newb> Install flash
<redvamp128> numus:  open places and see if there is another drive there.
<^hashbang^> Newb: type sudo apt-get update
<Newb> I can't update
<blizzle> Newb, Type the above into a terminal..
<hyperbuddha> thanx
<^hashbang^> Newb: are you even reading what i'm typing
<Scunizi> sounds like apt is locked for Newb // numus ^hashbang^
<Newb> Yes
<Newb> Type it into a shell?
<redvamp128> Newb:  you need to enable restricted before you can install flash-- it is in mediabuntu
<^hashbang^> Newb: yes
<numus> blizzle redvamp128 it isnt that big a deal.. windows media player 12 just sucks and wished to use ubuntu to play videos till the bugs are worked out
<Jeaton> how do I copy an entire directory into another directory
<Newb> How does one enable restricted?
<^hashbang^> Jeaton: cp -a /dir /dir2
<numus> newb you did setup a password correct? that is a big problem from windows to ubuntu users.. you need to setup an admin password .. blank usually causes problems
<Jeaton> simple enough, thanks
<Newb> I did upon install
<^hashbang^> Jeaton: np
<bartek_> newb: ask google for "repositories ubuntu"
<guckle> what does "unable to find open framebuffer device" mean ?
<blizzle> hyperbuddha, If you want to share a desktpo session, use x11vnc, if you want to have a separate x session, use tightvncserver. x11vnc needs root. commands: tightvncserver or sudo x11vnc
<Newb> ok
<numus> i am makign a big mistake enabling the beta repo and updating everything
<hyperbuddha> thanx u guys rock
<redvamp128> newb- system-- administration - software sources =then checmark the bottom restricted and multiverse.
<usser> blizzle, i dont think x11vnc really needs root
<Newb> ok
<redvamp128> Newb:  then close-- let it do its thing --then open up synaptic package manger-- then you should see flash listed
<blizzle> usser, Seems to require it here.
<judget> Im brain dead does anyone remember the command to refresh or force an update of the dependancy libraries?
<numus> usser you are running a problem with alternate drivers.. usually requires admin
<numus> err program
<numus> judget that sudo apt-get update should get those
<Newb> restricted and multiverse are checked
<redvamp128> newb -- click close and let it update
<Newb> they were already checked
<judget> no I mean there was a command to force the system to update its list of the dependant libraries
<redvamp128> Newb:  then after it closes-- open up synaptic package manger
<redvamp128> Newb:  you should see the following-- Flashplugin-nonfree
<unop> judget, update to what tho?  the newer versions in the ubuntu repositories?
<Jufis> hello
<Newb> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Newb> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Jufis> how can I get xchat-gnome to automatically auth in quakenet?
<bartek_> newb: so do it with sud in front
<blizzle> Newb, So run: sudo dpkg --configure -a from a terminal.
<bartek_> sorry sudo
<judget> I just built the libflav for flash but my gstreamer is still saying the flashdeps are missing
<wolter> is there any danger for a partition when it is going to be expanded?
<^hashbang^> wolter: are you resizing your partition?
<numus> gotta love how ubuntu can reload specific system files without restarting. crap
<judget> there was a command to force the system to update its "paths" for deps
<numus> ust have just hit a media player update.. just stoped my video
<Newb> Can you be more descriptive?
<redvamp128> Newb:  applications- accessories -- terminal
<blizzle> Newb: sudo = super user (administrator) do
<Newb> Thank s
<wolter> ^hashbang^: yes, but i am making it bigger
<wolter> ^hashbang^: i also think it is going to be moved, for i will make it bigger both to the left and to  the right
<^hashbang^> wolter: ok...are you using gparted? if so, no worries
<wolter> ^hashbang^: i am, so thanks =D
<redvamp128> blizzle:  pm?
<unop> blizzle, actually it's  Substitute User DO  .. as you can become other users not necessarily the superuser
<judget> ther was a command something like libdep
<^hashbang^> wolter: it will just take some time... grab something to drink, take nap (if the drive is really big)
<numus> ^hashbang^ redvamp128 blizzle as long as i can mount an ntfs drive over a samba network share.. i dont need to access my ntfs partition over wubi.. just would have been a nice ittle side thing
<Newb> Think I will figure this out?
<Newb> Ok, thanks so muchblizzle
<blizzle> Newb, Linux is often very helpful is you only read the messages. sudo is key. put that before anything that doesn't otherwise work when running terminal commands :)
<Newb> Gotcha
<Newb> That is great, thanks
<numus> newb there is a lot to ubuntu.. but it is amazing how high quality the free stuff is
<wolter> ^hashbang^: lol.. i am resizing from 100gb to 393gb
<Newb> Oh, I know
<Newb> What an amazing piece of technology
<KDB9000> I am having some trouble with my sound on DVD playback. The sound for everything else seems to work just fine but when I do a DVD it gets all messed up. I am running audio though an HDMI cable to an HDML TV using an ATi HD 3450 with DVI to HDMI adapter and 8.12 crystal driver all on a Dell Optiplex GX260 amd running Ubuntu Intrepid (8.10). Anyone have any thoughts or anything for me to try?
<numus> blizzle what system config did you try virtualbox and wubi on
<redvamp128> blizzle:  -- gksu  is more apt for graphical applications
<Newb> I must say Open Office is the most amazing software
<redvamp128> !sudo | Newb:
<ubottu> Newb:: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<^hashbang^> wolter: hmm, yea... a nap would be good =).. and I'm not joking =)
<Newb> I turn everyone on to it
<numus> blizzle running Core 2 duo E5600 with a radeon x1400 320 gig 7200 rpm drive and 4 gigs of ddr2 667mhz mem
<Newb> Ok, quick question
<wolter> ^hashbang^: haha i bet
<numus> and now i am having streaming issues
<Newb> I am really busy and I don't have a lot of time to learn a new OS, what is the easiest install of Linux to use
<wolter> ^hashbang^: thanks, you gave me confidence to do it =D i guess ill be off for a while
<blizzle> redvamp128, Sure, gksudo (or alt+f2) always useful :)
<Newb> I am so glad you guys are here though, thank you so much
<^hashbang^> wolter: ok cheers and good luck
<blizzle> unop, substitute user. Ah, ok. Guess my info is corrupt. *laugh*
<ElCapitan> Yesterday everything was fine, today all my titel bars are missing, my second HD is not automounting and when it does its not showing my folders in Places like I had them arranged, any ideas?
<numus> updating to beta software was a baddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd idea
<^hashbang^> Newb: ubuntu is very easy to learn for the most part... any issues you have, the channel is here and always remember. Google.com is your best friend =)
<Newb> I tried searching
<^hashbang^> numus: hench the word "beta"
<numus> ^hashbang^ if i disable the beta repo will all my software revert back to stable
<Krypton> hi, umm does anyone know why my wine can't run games at full screen like urban terror and halo?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<^hashbang^> numus: hmm, not if the packages have already been updated
<blizzle> numus, Do you meant jaunty?
<bartek_> Elcapitain: check priviledges in your home folder
<numus> naa i enabled the prerelease repo
<blizzle> numus, Or do you mean "proposed updates"?
<LordKenTheGreat> ^hashbang^: Memtest passed.
<nDuff> Krypton, first, does the site at winehq.com say those games are expected to work?
<numus> and unsupported updates
<nDuff> Krypton, second, is 3D acceleration working right for native games?
<LordKenTheGreat> I'll see if my attempt at blacklisting the acx module works.
<redvamp128> Krypton:  Ask in #winehq as well
<numus> blizzle which was a bad idea.. i knew it before i clicked them.. but i cant stop myself
<Krypton> how do I know if 3d accel. is not working right?
<^hashbang^> Krypton: last I checked wine wasn't the best thing to run big 3dfx windows games. try crossover for linux
<blizzle> numus, so disable the repos and reinstall everything. job done :)
<Krypton> also, why cant i run urban terror naitvely? I have to use wine.
<^hashbang^> LordKenTheGreat: well, that's a good sign...
<numus> blizzle if i do a apt-get update and upgrade will it revert everything?
<Krypton> I downloaded the zip like they said but there is no file for .deb
<Newb> you guys are great
<LordKenTheGreat> I'll report back if it resolves the problem.
<Newb> Thanks for everything
<LordKenTheGreat> Thanks for helping!
<redvamp128> Krypton:  here is the deb for the game Ubuntu Software Search <http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=urban>
<numus> blizzle nope it wont
<blizzle> numus, No. You have to resort to command line kungfu.
<redvamp128> Krypton:  oops sorry here is the link Urban Terror <http://www.getdeb.net/app/Urban+Terror>
<numus> blizzle NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<redvamp128> Krypton you need the first two on the list
<numus> blizzle i will just use this unsupported stuff till fixes come out
<^hashbang^> Krypton: if you are downloading windows games to play on linux, then it's best that you either 1. not play windows games on linux, or 2. get crossover for linux to run the windows games, or 3. get games that run under linux and that were made for linux =) problem solved
<Toto> that asla the lewing frouch !
<blizzle> numus, I'm running jaunty. It works well enough.
<Krypton> yes, they said urban teror was linux native but I cant find a file that runs str8 from linux
<redvamp128> Krypton:  here it is Urban Terror <http://www.getdeb.net/app/Urban+Terror>
<^hashbang^> Krypton: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Urban+Terror this link has it
<^hashbang^> redvamp128: I copied your line =)
<numus> blizzle still trying to figure out if it is possible to access the primary ntfs partition while booted onto a virtual ext3 partition.. probably will take me most of tomorrow at work to figure out the shortcut
<Krypton> yes but do i have to redownload the whole urban terror or just the >1 MB file
<^hashbang^> Krypton: the whole game
<blizzle> numus, sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<redvamp128> Krypton:  you need both files--
<^hashbang^> Krypton: it was compiled to run under linux
<Krypton> will it go faster than the one on wine?
<numus> blizzle did that.. but ntfs tools shades out to uncheckable internal drives
<^hashbang^> Krypton: man I'd hope so.. I've never tried it before
<redvamp128> Krypton : should run even faster provided you have ATI/NVidia Drivers installed ... but yes should run faster.
<blizzle> numus, try running as sudo from a command line.
<numus> blizzle i did.. it is already installed
<obf213> my sftp doesnt work
<numus> ntfs-config is already the newest version.
<obf213> with nautilus
<^hashbang^> obf213: ? what do you mean? explain
<blizzle> numus, check /media/ for signs of a windows partition. also: man mount and apt-cache search ntfs are commands to try.
<obf213> ^hashbang^, it alwasy says "error wehn logging in" or it says "timed out" or soemthing.
<obf213> i can't get to my afs folder its a nuisance.
<^hashbang^> obf213: what's the command u are using?
 * blizzle disappears for quite some time.
<obf213> hashbang. i m using places->connect to server
<redvamp128> numus-- pastebin the following -- sudo fdkisk -l
<obf213> im trying to use nautilus since its convenient to view afs folder as browser
<redvamp128> numus:  sudo fdisk -l
<numus> redvamp128 funny you asked that... i just read my fdisk -l
<^hashbang^> obf213: doh! oh ok...
<numus> http://pastebin.com/mccab59f
<ElCapitan> Help! Yesterday everything was fine with my comp except nautilus always force closes, today all my title bars are missing, my second HD is not automounting and when it does its not showing my folders in Places like I had them arranged, any ideas?
<numus> looks like sda2 is my primary ntfs partition.. you can see how wubi restructures
<miggilinme> Is there some kind of holiday going on in the US?
<numus> opps.. i take that back
 * ^hashbang^ needs to take a rest, I'll see you all tomorrow...
<numus> that is just the swap drive and the primary ubuntu partition
<numus> i didnt read the block size correct lol
<numus> interesting how it is using the full 320.. when wubi is limited to like 20 gigs
<redvamp128> miggilinme:  no-- next holidays are Valentines Day Feb 14 and Presidents day 16th
<miggilinme> redvamp: it seems all the IRC networks are unusually dry
<Prometheus1981> Hak5 channel is moving
<palomer> hello
<numus> blizzle redvamp128 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA i found the work around in less time then i thought
<palomer> how do I find out my version of gtk?
<medb> I'm trying to use winetricks to install dotnet11 and dotnet20. Both versions of MS .NET fail. Any suggestions?
<numus> blizzle you still there?
<Tyreus> Hi, i ve probs with the automount of NTFS-partitions. Can anyone help me pls.
<Krypton> im back, with no luck
<numus> how do i create a link to a folder on the desktop?
<bartek_> hashbang: what do you mean "crossover" for games?
<fxhp> Right click and click create launcher
<Krypton> I am getting these lines that move whenever I open up any game in full screen mode, but when I emulate a desktop to a res smaller than mine it works
<fxhp> numus
<numus> fxhp
<Jeaton> how do I move all files(not the directory) into another directory?
<numus> fxhp what is the command for that
<numus> fxhp to open a folder in launcher
<linuxman410> does anyone know if the non dual cores will run a 64 bit operating system
<ElCapitan> bartek, I didnt see what you were talking about but Crossover is software that lets you use Windows apps/ games on Linux
<numus> ok here is a good one.. remotedesktop client.. how do you minimize that stupid thing
<Newb> One other question
<Newb> I have an old Dazzle Video capture device
<Newb> Anyone ever heard of a driver for it and MythTV?
<fxhp> numus: nautilus path
<redvamp128> Newb:  you can install myth-desktop it is in synaptic-- and is a window manger-
<fxhp> numus: example - open root of ubuntu partition... (nautilus /)
<ElCapitan> Just realized something, somehow my Windows Patrition started mounting it self where my Second HDD should be mounting, any ideas how to correct this?
<fxhp> nautilus /
<redvamp128> Newb:  I would have to research the Dazzle part but that is mythtv (mythbuntu)
<numus> fxhp ya got that part.. i forgot nautilus.. ever use remotedesktop client?
<Newb> Ok
<fxhp> numus: yes, what about it?
<jrib> ElCapitan: checked /etc/fstab?
<poking> ##c++
<poking> ls
<fluitfries> is there a way to tell apt-get to use a different mirror?  i'm stalling out on gulus.usherbrooke.ca
<poking> help
<Newb> I occasionally have to run windows programs like Corel Draw
<numus> fxhp how do you minimize the stupid thing without disconnecting lol
<numus> ctrl alt enter is suppose to window it.. might try that
<ElCapitan> jrib, I have seen more then one howto on how fstab and it just doesnt sink in
<Newb> Is VMware the best emulator?
<redvamp128> Newb:  | Mythbuntu <http://mythbuntu.org/>   -- in the synaptic package manager it is - mythbuntu-desktop
<numus> newb loaded question... some people like vmware.. others virtualbox
<Newb> I am downloading
<Newb> Thank you red
<Tokoloshe> you can configure apt-get to use p2p
<fxhp> numus: not sure, never had that issue
<numus> fxhp lol
<fluitfries> ElCapitan: fstab is just a list of the devices that will be mounted.  each line contains the details for that mount point.
<redvamp128> Newb:  personally I like -- Virtual Box not the Ose (the sun version) it has better guest additions.
<numus> fxhp thankk god.. alt-ctrl-enter windows it so you can minimize
<bartek_> Elcapitain: 1st check ownerships of files in /home/username/
<Newb> Ok, I'll look into it
<Newb> Thank you all
<ElCapitan> fluitfries, what am I looking for? I know the Windows partition is at /media/disk and my second hdd is /media/disk-1 but it supposed to just be disk
<numus> oh god.. i think my old dell 8250 server just crashed for the 2nd time in 2 days
<BotLobsta> does anyone know why i cant directly access my hard drives even though im part of the disk group?
<numus> i have already restructured the drive and installed windows xp pro on it like 3 times in the past 2 days
<redvamp128> Newb:  Look at the bottom of the page-- Linux_Downloads - VirtualBox <http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads>
<ElCapitan> fluitfries I just unmounted the windows partition so /media/disk is free right now
<albertus> help me, i have ubuntu 8.10. i have instaled apache anda php4 but when i try open php in browser will show like this http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e283/ardantus/stats.jpg can anyone help me why this happen?
<fluitfries> ElCapitan: sudo fdisk -l to see all of your hdd devices.  then sudo nano /etc/fstab and add a line for the device you want to mount.  look at the file itself to see how to structure the line.
<redvamp128> Newb:  I would also suggest-- installing Dkms in addition to the Virtual Box.... it will make kernel updates easier without having to reconfigure virtual box each time.
<redvamp128> !dkms | Newb:
<ubottu> Newb:: DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<fluitfries> is there a way to tell apt-get to use a different mirror?  i'm stalling out on gulus.usherbrooke.ca
<ElCapitan> sudo fdisk -l my second hd is /dev/sdb so I wamt to add that to /etc/fstab as /media/disk?
<Tokoloshe> Why not p2p with apt-get, should be fast
<IndyGunFreak> fluitfries: open synaptic... then settings/repositories.. then where it says "download from".. choose the server you want.
<fluitfries> IndyGunFreak: im stuck with a console right now.  :P
<ElCapitan> fluitfries my second hd is /dev/sdb so I want to add that to /etc/fstab as /media/disk?
<Jeaton> how do you view what devices you currently have mounted?
<IndyGunFreak> fluitfries: oh... sorry.. not sure how to do it via command line
<_2> ElCapitan "/dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 auto defaults 0 0"
<fluitfries> ElCapitan: and what kind of filesystem does fdisk say it is?
<khmer42> Our office is using 8.04 for the LTS, but have found a really annoying bug in GEdit 2.22, which has been fixed in 8.10 (GEdit 2.24). Is there a way I can update 8.04 to use GEdit 2.24 without upgrading to 8.10?
<fluitfries> ElCapitan: you have to specify the filesystem in the line as well
<_2> fluitfries fdisk doesn't check fs type, it only checks partition types
<_2> ElCapitan "/dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 auto defaults 0 0"
<fluitfries> _2: that's what i meant.  :)
<ElCapitan> fluitfries like _2 I cant find the type there but I know its ext3
<ElCapitan> _2, just add that anywhere?
<BotLobsta> Jeaton, you can look at /etc/mtab for everything that is mounted
<numus> anyone know how to run compiz and watch videos at the same time?
<_2> ElCapitan in fstab yes.
<RampantDingo> numus: why couldnt you
<redvamp128> fluitfries:  try mount
<redvamp128> fluitfries:  I think the command is just mount to list what is mounted
<_2> for the record...   file -s /dev/sdb1     will list the fstype
<Scunizi> can anyone verify on hardy or intrepid that open office base is or isn't installed... I can't find it anywhere which is puzzling
<RantingHuman> fluitfries: I guess, you just manually change the URIs in your sources.list to a new mirrior?
<_2> redvamp128 yes or "cat /proc/mounts"
<fluitfries> redvamp128: dunno but i use sudo fdisk -l religiously.  :P
<albertus> help me, i have ubuntu 8.10. i have instaled apache anda php4 but when i try open php in browser will show like this http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e283/ardantus/stats.jpg can anyone help me why this happen?
<fluitfries> RantingHuman: yea i guess so.  :/
<TML> Does ubuntu have an equivalent to /etc/debian_version that tells the Ubuntu release?
<redvamp128> _2:  I like that one better as to the fact that it also gives UUID
<RantingHuman> maybe write a script for it ;)
<fxhp> TML : cmd uname -a
<unop> !version | TML
<ubottu> TML: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<_2> redvamp128 you'll like  "blkid" also then.
<fluitfries> yay i fixed it!
<TML> "lsb-release -a" - awesome
<_2> redvamp128 or  df -h      ftw :)))
<TML> fxhp: uname just tells the kernel. lsb-release works. :)
<tanne> hello:)
<_2> TML is it dash or underscore ?
<fluitfries> compiz ruined my wm, but moving all my user settings files out and creating new ones fixes it.  :)
<RantingHuman> ah :)
<kwsn> Question, how do you turn off the one panel that you cant right click and remove?
<fermuch> holas
<Scunizi> kwsn: what panel is that?
<TML> _2: Well, it's /etc/lsb-release and /usr/bin/lsb-release
<numus> rampantdingo what you mean
<timeless> could someone tell me which package has "update-rc.d"? i managed to uninstall it and don't know how to get it back
<TML> err
<TML> _2: Well, it's /etc/lsb-release and /usr/bin/lsb_release
<kwsn> Scunizi: the Gnome one
<Scunizi> kwsn: there are 2 default panels in gnome.. which one .. upper or lower
<kwsn> Scunizi: uh... the one that has "applications" on it by default
<unop> TML, this should work on most distros (and where lsb isn't installed)   cat /etc/*{version,release,issue}*
<Tokoloshe> ir the checkbox lock panel selected
<albertus> wah
<albertus> question, i have ubuntu 8.10. i have instaled apache anda php4 but when i try open php in browser will show like this http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e283/ardantus/stats.jpg can anyone help me why this happen?
<danbhfive> albertus: why php4?
<fluitfries> still can't hit usherbrooke even with synaptic.  :(
<Scunizi> kwsn: you should be able to remove that with a right mouse click.. works on my sys.  if you want to remove the whole thing then find a blank area in the middle of it and try again.. if you only want to remove the "applications/Places/system" portion right click on that.. make sure "lock to panel" isn't checked
<unop> timeless,  dpkg -S $(which update-rc.d)
<unop> sysv-rc: /usr/sbin/update-rc.d
<albertus> danbhfive, so do you have any idea
<TML> unop: /etc/issue gives some pretty mixed results on Debian, in my experience.
<unop> timeless, you could also use http://packages.ubuntu.com/  to do lookups
<redvamp128> _2:  pm?
<kwsn> "Delete this panel" is grayed out though Scunizi
<unop> TML, hmm, in mine, /etc/issue has been spot on as far as i can remember on debian
<danbhfive> albertus: heh, well, it looks like you are running php5, I guess I didn't need to ask.  Try this: sudo tasksel install lamp-server                   or        sudo apt-get install lamp-server^         if you want to see the packages installed
<sarperdag> u:tonyhauber
<timeless> :(
<timeless> dpkg: `update-rc.d` not found on PATH
<timeless> (which itself is a screwy error message)
<a1fa_> i'm having a problem upgrading 7.04 to 8.10 server edition.. is it advisable to change sources manually and run dist-upgrade?
<albertus> danbhfive, ok i will try it
<unop> timeless, does.  sudo aptitude install sysv-rc #not work?
<redvamp128> a1fa_:  I would ask in #ubuntu-server
<a1fa_> thanks
<fluitfries> can anyone ping gulus.usherbrooke.ca?
<MenZa> negatory, fluitfries.
<fluitfries> poo!
<Adrian`> that's a negative
<Adrian`> i'm trying to install gfxboot
<fluitfries> just when i need the repos!.  :(
<Tokoloshe> you cant go from 7.04 to 8.10 directly
<Adrian`> just install from scrach
<Royall> Question: When Ubuntu is in the Suspend state, do bit torrent applications like Deluge still seed/download data?
<thesquib> I've had a lot of troubles getting lirc to work with an ehome usb infrared receiver on ubuntu 8.10
<kandu> I'v pinged gulus.usherbrooke.ca. 100% lost
<TML> unop: Well, it could be just the way I run my systems, then. :)
<thesquib> For some reason lirc never sets up a device name in /dev/
<timeless> sorry
<timeless> /usr/share/sysvinit/update-rc.d
<timeless> the error message was unforunate
<DasEi> fluitfries: 100 % loss
<bartek_> anybody have experience with remote control hp rc6?
<redvamp128> fluitfries:  what package do you need?
<redvamp128> fluitfries:  please be specific-- because I can grab it for you on packages-- and give you a direct link to a .deb
<Dillizar> i think somebody is trying to get in my pc! how can i check that
<fluitfries> redvamp128: thanks but i'm ok now, i needed to reinstall xubuntu-desktop but since i wiped out my X settings i can get back in to X now.  thanks though!
<redvamp128> Dillizar:  1st place to check is the system logs..
<DasEi> Dillizar: check wireshark
<Dillizar> DasEi, i need to d-l it
<olragon> I want to make a ubuntu based network deployment. Which software should i use?
<ElCapitan> _2 hey that didnt seem to work, my fstab looks different then examples that I have seen on tutorials and how to forsome reason
<_2> ElCapitan you added the line i gave ?     issue   sudo mount -a
<olragon> I want to deploy ubuntu over network? Which is the best method for me?
<_2> ElCapitan and note i did assume that you have a partition on that disk, there is no law that says you have to have a partition, i personally don't use them.  so if it's a filesystem without a partition change the   /dev/sdb1 to /dev/sdb
<DasEi> Dillizar: http://www.wireshark.org/download.html
<DasEi> olragon:more info about deploy ?
<Dillizar> k i download it and installed it DasEi now what i need to do
<_2> yipe! i just hung my only superuser access to this box....    looks like i'll have to reboot to gain control of it.
<mcnellis> my laptop has an AMD Turion 64 processor I think it's like 2.4GHz but when I cat /proc/cpuinfo it says 800MHz. I've noticed the processor is running at a high % a lot of the time and intensive websites like gmail and facebook temporarily freeze every page load so I can tell the processor is probably running at 800MHz, def not the speed it should be at. I remember i dropped my laptop once or twice, but it's been running fine for months since that's
<mcnellis> happened, well besides the fact that CPU is running slow could it be that my processor got a bit unseated on the fall or something and tha'ts why it's running slow, but still running. nothing ever fails it's just hte processor runs really slow, apparently at 800MHz
<olragon> DasEi: I want to deploy a customized ubuntu version for my opensource training lab.
<ElCapitan_> _2, that didnt seem to work, my fstab seems different then examples I have seen online (sorry if you saw this and resonded, my connection froze had to reconnect)
<gsp2009> hello all.
<timeless> unop: aptitude definitely fails, since i don't have it
<timeless> /usr/sbin/update-rc.d -> /usr/share/sysvinit/update-rc.d
<timeless> (that file doesn't exist)
<_2> ElCapitan you added the line i gave ?     issue   sudo mount -a
<unop> timeless, you could replace aptitude with apt-get there
<_2> ElCapitan and note i did assume that you have a partition on that disk, there is no law that says you have to have a partition, i personally don't use them.  so if it's a filesystem without a partition change the   /dev/sdb1 to /dev/sdb
<wartalker> if i install the application use *.deb, how i uninstall it
<unop> timeless, or download the sysv-rc package and install it manually with dpkg
<unop> wartalker, as you normally would with the package manager i.e. synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, etc
<fluitfries> _2: no partition??
<_2> wartalker apt-get remove package-name
<Dillizar> what is Gnome-vfs
<ElCapitan> _2 I added "/dev/sdb /media/disk auto defaults 0 0"
<Dillizar> what is Gnome-vfs-deamon
<_2> fluitfries no partition.   correct.
<wartalker> unop: i mean i use dpkg -i *.deb, then how i uninstall it
<_2> ElCapitan and you don't have any partition on that device ?
<fluitfries> _2: i'm gonna have to look into that.  :)
<unop> wartalker, just as i said
<wartalker> _2: if i use dpkg -i xxx.deb, then how i uninstall it
<gsp2009> does anyone know for sure if the laptop killing bug has been resolved?
<jrib> !away > spass_away
<ubottu> spass_away, please see my private message
<_2> wartalker apt-get remove package-name
<spass_away> jrib: aye, sry
<_2> gsp2009 laptop killing bug ?
<jrib> gsp2009: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<jrib> gsp2009: erm, sorry for the double url
<ElCapitan> _2 /dev/sbd is not partioned just a ext3 500gb HDD
<_2> ElCapitan ok then issue the   sudo mount -a     and see what it says
<ElCapitan> _2 and I would like it to mount to /media/disk
<olragon> I want to deploy a customized version of ubuntu over network (PXE). I have a server with dhcp3-server,pxe installed. How can I deploy ubuntu to my client in the same network?
<ElCapitan> _2 /dev/sdb already mounted or /media/disk busy and then it says  according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/disk
<jillian> hi all...i'm having a problem..i upgraded to 8.10 yesterday and i don't know if it's related but my frostwire and other programs are unstable now.. when i try to load my frostwire only a blank screen loads.
<_2> ElCapitan again, i know it can be done, and do use partitionless disks,  but just to make sure we are on the same page of music.  how did you format (make the filesystem) on the disk ?
<redvamp128> jillian:  for frostwire you could try installing an updated version from getdeb.net
<DPic> so adobe released flash for 64-bit linux, but is that what's included in jaunty or does it still just use the 32-bit version?
<Webstrand> I am having problems with the command mount -a. It returns the errors http://pastebin.com/d700c136e my /etc/fstab file is http://pastebin.com/m26ddca81. How can i fix this?
<jrib> !jaunty | DPic
<ubottu> DPic: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jillian> should this solve my problem
<IndyGunFreak> jillian: or try downloading the updated version from frostwire.com  the other thing, start frostwire in a terminal by typing frostwire at the prompt, and see if you get any errors
<jillian> it was running fine before
<ElCapitan> _2 /dev/sdb is ext3
<redvamp128> jillian:  for programs like that are not OS dependent -- you should download and install the new one for the new os
<_2> ElCapitan because if /dev/sdb1 is mounted. then there is "ABSOULTELY" a partition on that device.   i.e. you can't mount what doesn't exist.
<kop> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<DPic> jrib, i'm just curious
<redvamp128> jillian:  new os -- new set of rules--
<DPic> it's not really a support question
<jrib> DPic: sure, but #ubuntu+1 is the place to ask about jaunty
<DPic> oh ok
<DPic> sorry
<jillian> oh ok...i'll try the errors
<Dillizar> how can i make a defragment my hdd
<_2> ElCapitan >>> <ElCapitan> _2 /dev/sdb is ext3 <<<< does NOT tell me how you formated it.   what command or application did you use ?
<redvamp128> jillian:  the only thing the upgrade did was update system files not programs that were compiled to run with the old os-- a newer version should  make it run .
<olragon> Dillizar: with extf3 you don't need to defrag hdd
<djnel> Hi, I'm using vista and don't know why anymore. I'm proficient with computers, my concern is using a newer laptop, whats the norm for everything just working fairly easily after install. My concernes would be my NIC and Dualscreen support for Nvidea. I'd have to nuke my windows partition as windows gives access denied error msg, drive passes all tests, I'm done with troubleshooting microsoft :Þ
<ElCapitan> _2 my primary HDD that the OS resides on is Dual Booting Windows 7 and partioned, I have been using the Second HDD for over a year and got it from a freind and never formatted it myself
<Dillizar> olragon, NICE :D
<redvamp128> jillian:  though I would go into synaptic package manager and remove the old frostwire before installing the new
<_2> ElCapitan or lets go at this another way.   what does this command return?   grep sdb1 /proc/partitions
<Webstrand> djnel, i have an NVidia card, and runs dual screen fine.
<jillian> ok..i'll do that thanx
<jillian> what is the best way to download the updated one...from the site??
<IndyGunFreak> jillian: are all your programs unstable, or just frostwire?
<olragon> I need help to deploy Ubuntu over network? Anyone have experience?
<jillian> actually...my firefox minimize line has disappeared...
<ElCapitan> _2  8    17  488384001 sdb1
<_2> ElCapitan you have a partition on sdb   so mount sdb1 like i said the first time!
<redvamp128> jillian:  once you remove the old here is a link to the new http://www.getdeb.net/app/Frostwire
<djnel> Webstrand: Awesome... have to make sure I can watch my movies ;) Thanks :)
<Scunizi> djnel: got a friend with a functional computer.. have him/her download the Desktop live cd and burn the iso to a cd.. then boot to it on your laptop and see if things work there.. if they do .. install and smile ..:)
<scrolls> pwn
<bartek_> djnel: dualscreen is no problem - nvidia-settings; defragment partition under win with some smart tool -defragler as i remember
<jillian> ok...hold on guys...let me see what the terminal says
<jillian> then i'll go from there...i'm still new to ubuntu so stick with me here
<Scunizi> djnel: keeping in mind that full nvidia support isn't there until after the install.  but you shouldn't have a problem
<djnel> Ive got the cd all good to go, only fault was couldnt shrink the partition to make space for Ubuntu and dualboot... I'm thinking just nuke the main windows, change the data to fat32 and give'er
<_2> ElCapitan the disk /dev/sdb is partitioned.   probably contains one primary partition.   you have a filesystem within the partition.    you can't mount the disk.  you can't mount a partition. you can only mount a filesystem.  the filesystem is within the first primary partition, on the device.  so mount   /dev/sdb1 on /mnt/disk   and be happy with it.
<Scunizi> djnel: you have a partition with fat32?
<bartek_> djnel: do shring with ubuntu installer
<aziz> i'm missing gst-inspect, what do i have to install from the repository?
<NW> how to install freebsd to dual-boot with my current ubuntu OS?
<Daft_Punk> does the naitive ps3 OS use linux core
<Scunizi> djnel: your new file system for ubuntu will be ext3.. if you have a lot of data on the fat32 partition back it up and make it go away..
<JPSman> I am having trouble getting my virtual box to work.  can anyone help me with installing the /dev/vboxdrv ?
<jillian> ok...all sorts of errors and nulls came up in the terminal and it does say that a new version is available...i'll try to remove this one now
<jillian> can someone walk me through that
<ElCapitan> _2 I will try that again, I did that the first try and thought it was a mistake since the drive I want is sdb in fstab "Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes". In fstab it does not list sbd1 anywhere
<olragon> JPSman: which version of VirtualBox you are using?
<djnel> Scunizi: currently not, 2 partitions, both ntfs, The data partition wont shrink so I'm thinking convert that to Fat32, nuke the entire windows partition... Theres barely anything I NEED on there....
<jillian> redvamp128??
<JPSman> olragon 1.5.0
<JPSman> _OSE
<redvamp128> actually go with the new version
<jillian> or IndyGunFreak
<_2> ElCapitan another useful command for sorting these things out is     blkid
<IndyGunFreak> jillian: ?
<olragon> @JPSman: which error you have?
<redvamp128> jillian:  go with the new version
<jillian> how do i remove the one i have now
<_2> ElCapitan in fact more useful than fdisk
<luser9> hi, using Hardy for a while now, wondering how to make a .zip out of a folder and all its contents. right now when I right click on a folder and "create archive", I just get a zip with an empty folder
<Scunizi> djnel: if there's nothing there then just nuke everything.. fat32 is good for usb memory sticks but that's about it.. there's no journeling with it..
<jillian> i'm new to ubuntu
<jillian> don't know my way around well yet
<IndyGunFreak> jillian: open a terminal, type "sudo apt-get remove frostwire"
<NW> how to install freebsd to dual-boot with my current ubuntu OS?
<jillian> ok
<IndyGunFreak> jillian: then go to frostwire.com, and download the ubuntu .deb file, for the new version of frostwire
<djnel> cool... next time you see me I'll be a n00b... I started in the DOS days and LOVED dos, never really liked Windows but never bothered to figure Linux out... Looking forward to the experience :) Thanks for the input
<usser> luser9, zip -r foo.zip /directory
<_2> well i need to reboot to "unhang" my superuser console.   brb.
<jillian> ok...thanx
<usser> NW, freebsd has its own bootloader not sure if grub can boot freebsd
<JPSman> olragon: virtualBox kernel driver not installed.  the vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason (which is true)  I try to ls -l /dev/vboxdrv and is says no such file or directory
<Scunizi> djnel: sounds like me.. you'll like it.. the gui's good to start and then you learn more at the terminal
<_2> it takes me that long to reboot
<jillian> ok..i got an error message in the terminal... warning: while removing frostwire, directory `/usr/lib/frostwire' not empty so not removed.
<ElCapitan> _2 haha that was fast
<redvamp128> jillian:  I think I may know why your tops disappeared -- goto system- preference- appearance - then visual effects-- and select none
<prince_jammys> names
<narcoclepsy> hi, I have ubuntu-desktop listed as a distribution update in the update manager but i can never click the checkbox. what gives?
<Scunizi> _2: a whole minute? wow.. you should be able to get that down to at least... 55 seconds :)
<jillian> ok...i'll do that...now what's up with the error message about frostwire
<luser9> usser: to confirm, "foo.zip" represents the name of the file of I want to creat and "/directory" the folder that I want to compress, yes?
<redvamp128> That sounds about like my boot time to get into KUbuntu Desktop -- gnome only takes 45 and LXDE 32
<usser> luser9, yes
<narcoclepsy> what gives was supposed to have a smiley after it too :-)
<jillian> and great!! that was the problem with firefox...just did it
<jillian> thanx
<redvamp128> jillian:  it is probably a video driver update -- to fix that one-- but that is a fix for now.
<bartek_> djnel: vista is always leaving some file in the middle of hdd capacity so you cannot shring it in vista more then a half of total hdd capacity - do shrinking with ubuntu installer
<NW> usser: can i use linux swap for freebsd?
<L|nuxPS2_> is there a way in bash to make a program run when stin is piped from stdout and that output is multiple lines?
<dayo_> jillian: the directory was non-empty. u can try `rm -rf /usr/lib/frostwire`
<jillian> ?? ok..you lost me
<L|nuxPS2_> as in run the program for each line of stdout
<redvamp128> jillian:  see if your frostwire is listed -- in your synaptic package manger--
<usser> NW, i dont know, sorry
<jillian> no
<jillian> i checked earlier
<JPSman> olragon: I think i'm having a dependancy problem...im going to try and un-install and re-install.  My virtualHD I created the other day shouldnt change right?
<redvamp128> jillian:  it would have been under installed -- on the left
<Daft_Punk> you know the tray icons for limewire/frostwire? how can those be changed so the background of the icon is opaque and not white?
<L|nuxPS2_> anyone know much about piping and multiple lines in stdout
<jillian> ok...let me check
<jeancalvin> what's an easy way to add a program that's currently running (and is on my panel) into the startup programs list (in sessions, i guess)?
<WebcamWonder> !fixadept
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<zimbres> I have a library named libheal.a and I am trying to link it in g++ with g++ file -L/path -lheal but it is complaining "file format not recognized". What I am doing wrong?
<jillian> ok..i'm in package manager now and i don't see anything that says installed
<RussM> L|nuxPS2, Sure. try "firstprog | tr \012 \00 | xargs -0 -n1 secondprog"
<jillian> do you mean the list on the left...if so frostwire isn't there
<redvamp128> jillian:  click the word installed
<L|nuxPS2_> RussM: alright, i'll try that, thanks
<olragon> @JPSMAN: you can try re-install linux-kernel-headers to fix this issue
<redvamp128> jillian:  then move the bar up and down on the right to see more packages
<RussM> L|nuxPS2, Wait, that passes the line as args to the second prog... sorry. You want it to pass it as stdin to secondprog?
<jillian> where is installed
<JPSman> olragon: the linux-kernel-headers for all of linux or just the headers for the VirtualBox?
<L|nuxPS2_> passing it as args works too
<luser9> usser: I get two errors: "zip warning: name not matched: /Part" and "﻿zip warning: name not matched: I"
<L|nuxPS2_> i haven't written the second prog so i can make it do either way
<luser9> usser: the original folder name is Part I
<usser> luser9, zip -r foo.zip Part\ I
<redvamp128> actually -- jillian just see if possibly the deb from frostwire will install with the old still there
<dayo_> L|nuxPS2_: here's some useful info: http://commandline.org.uk/2007/ten-cool-coreutils-commands/
<jillian> ok..i'll try that...i don't see anything that says installed
<Daft_Punk> HELP: you know the tray icons for limewire/frostwire? how can those be changed so the background of the icon is opaque and not white?
<L|nuxPS2_> dayo_: thanks
<redvamp128> jillian:  I think when you tried to remove it-- some of your incomplete downloads possibly could not be removed
<porter1_> Daft_Punk, find a SVG version, or PNG one with alpha.
<Myrth> hi
<trent1> does the remote desktop only work for windows to ubuntu? or can i control windows computers too?
<Daft_Punk> porter1_, i do not know where the ICON is stored though, so i dont know which one to change
<jillian> ok...so how do i fix that
<Myrth> when i'm running alsamixer, it shows pulseaudio with only 1 track, how do i show alsa tracks?
<dayo_> L|nuxPS2_: u're welcome
<redvamp128> jillian:  other than before you install -- use nautilus then find the .frostwire folder and delete that  ( you would have to show hidden)
<porter1_> Daft_Punk, you can right click on the menu item and then select properties.
<JPSman> what command to I run to see which version of the kernel i am running?
<usser> trent1, use tsclient. it cad do RDP, windows remote desktop
<porter1_> Then, if you click on the icon in the dialog, it tells you where it is.
<redvamp128> jillian:  lets not worry about that-- the new should see the old
<jillian> where is nautilus
<jillian> ok...lol
<jillian> so...go ahead and download the new one?
<trent1> thanks usser will give it a try
<redvamp128> jillian:  lets try that first
<JPSman> brb
<jillian> ok...let me try..be back soon
<redvamp128> jillian:  for your reference-- type nautilus at the prompt and that is the file manger
<NW> could ubuntu installed on a logical partition?
<luser9> usser: again I got a "zip warning name etc", but it also suggested another command with an "-i" before folder name. That just gave "zip error". :(
<jillian> ok..thanx
<redvamp128> jillian:  for the default install of Ubuntu (unless you have Xubuntu/Kubuntu or many varients)
<L|nuxPS2_> be right back - testing my script
<trent1> thank you :)
<jillian> no..i have ubuntu
<Daft_Punk> porter1_, i am talking about the icon for frostwire in my tray... not in the menu
<usser> luser9, hm zip -r foo.zip "Part I"
<luser9> usser: maybe my terminal fu is no good, is there a GUI way, or better front end than file roller?
<luser9> usser: ok trying now
<RussM> L|nuxPS2, On second thought.... try "firstprog | tr '\n' '\000' | xargs -0 -n1 secondprog"
<usser> luser9, well fileroller isnt bad
<usser> luser9, i prefer xarchiver
<porter1_> Daft_Punk, hawe you checked if there is a .frostwire folder? I don't use frostwire so I'm not sure
<luser9> usser: hey it worked! :D
<luser9> thx v much
<Daft_Punk> porter1_, i have looked everywhere i could think of, including .frostwire and i cant seem to find the icon for the tray itself
<duduli> heihei
<porter1_> How did you install frostwire?
<usser> luser9, no problem
<luser9> usser: I'll give xarchiver a look, thx
<jillian> ok...i'm about to download the frostwire...should i click open with GDebi package installer?
<Daft_Punk> porter1_,  a deb package
<Daft_Punk> i think
<duduli> when ubuntu start display : waiting for cman to start? why
<qcjn> i want to search for files that we're created in the last 2 or 3 day's. It,s on an another computer, and i'd like to do it trought terminal, cause it dosen't seem to do it with nautilus.
<jillian> redvamp128?
<NW> could ubuntu installed on a logical partition?
<redvamp128> jillian:  yes I just got back
<jillian> ok...open with GDebi package installer?
<Numus2> y would my crtl-alt-enter inside remotedesktop client not work anymore.. it doesnt tab the window
<redvamp128> jillian:  pm?
<jillian> ??
<usser> qcjn, find /directory -mtime 2
<numus> very strange
<redvamp128> jillian:  you should see a tab appear with my name
<qcjn> usser: is that an application
<jillian> yes
<usser> qcjn, that will search for files in the /directory modified in the last two days(ie 48 hours)
<|ns|nR8> someone tell me why ubuntu needs to send packets to 224.0.0.251
<redvamp128> jillian click it
<usser> qcjn, yes find is an applications, command line one
<luser9> qcjn: I'm no expert but I found a search app called Searchmonkey, a gui for terminal commands like "find"
<kindofabuzz> when will the repos get python3 final?
<dn4> is there a way I can upgrade my current hardy
<dn4> to the latest alpha
<WebcamWonder> !upgrade | dn4
<ubottu> dn4: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bartek_> bya
<bartek_> bye
<dn4> a simple yes or no would od WebcamWonder
<numus> y would my crtl-alt-enter inside remotedesktop client not work anymore.. it doesnt tab the window
<kindofabuzz> dn4, read and decide for yourself
<qcjn> before searchmonkey, ad rather do it with find if i can.
<WebcamWonder> dn4: Certainly possible, but the official instructions don't have the upgrading to alpha part, they can upgrade you to intrepid
<numus> redvamp128 i found my answer for the ntfs partition access
<redvamp128> cool was it already mounted?
<kindofabuzz> i wuouldn't advise upgrading hardy to jaunty alpha, maybe to intrepid yes
<qcjn> But the directory is on another computer, so it would be throught Samba,,right ??
<numus> redvamp128 ya.. it was hiding in a folder called host inside root
<redvamp128> numus:  let me guess -- mnt
<lasivian> how can I move a package from one PC to another, the second one has not internet
<dn4> couldn't I just replace my apt-get repositories with alpha ones
<numus> redvamp128 ???
<dn4> and then do apt-get update
<usser> qcjn, you can mount samba shares with smbmount
<dn4> or will that break my system?
<numus> redvamp128 nautilus /host
<kindofabuzz> dn4, did you even read that link giving to you?
<xnt> does anyone know how to netboot the 8.10 livecd?
<numus> redvamp128 had to search root and then find host and look inside it and found all my ntfs file system info
<techqbert> equery files $package will return the files installed by $package.  does apt have a similar program?  I understand with debs on GUI I can't see where files are to be installed
<qcjn> usser, i think it's already mounted, cause i can get to it trought nautilus
<dn4> kindofabuzz, yes
<qcjn> usser: i just can't make the search
<techsupport> how do i stop the mysql server ?
<usser> qcjn, nautilus has its own virtual filesystem, its not actually mounted anywhere physically
<qcjn> usser: ok
<orudie> sorry for the nick change
<usser> qcjn, man smbmount, it goes something like this smbmount //server/share /localdirectory -o User=username
<auditya> i just installed ubuntu on my new dell inspiron and my wireless in not working
<auditya> in the restricted drivers it shows wl
<auditya> any suggestion ??
<xnt> auditya: dell insprion? is it a broadcom
<qcjn> usser: it's complicated just to find the "route to"
<Malformation> <bmc> wtf does ubuntu use, rc-update or something
<Malformation> <blacklemon67> System -> Prefrences -> Sessions?
<Malformation> <blacklemon67> oh wait, boot time. nevermind. =P
<Malformation> * staykov has quit ("sleep")
<FloodBot1> Malformation: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Malformation> oops wrong paste
<SEVILLA> if alot of my memory is being cached how can i fix that
<dn4> ok is 8.10 worth the upgrade?
<jackal> orudie: as root in a terminal you can use /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<dn4> like what does 8.10 offer that is special?
<auditya> xnt: yea i guess so ..... one sec ill confirm it
<Malformation> i want to start a few daemons at boot-time on ubuntu, anyone know how?
<qcjn> usser: i tried once, never got it
<virtualuser> this is a long shot BUT, Does anyone know i how you configure ubuntu to find my wireless network adapter though sun xVM virtual box  ??
<usser> qcjn, what do you mean by find the route to?
<usser> virtualuser, dont have to do anything special, with 2.1 you can bridge any connection to virtualbox with a click of a button
<qcjn> usser: the name of the computer, the name of the user, directory
<usser> virtualuser, as long as its detected by host os
<usser> qcjn, why is it so hard?
<auditya> xnt: yea its broadcom
<chriz> #mplayer
<usser> qcjn, name or ip of the computer your connecting to,
<xnt> auditya: if its a broadcom, than you are going to pull your hair out trying to get it to work in ubuntu. I swapped my broadcom for an atheros card the moment I got it
<blueraven> do you guys know if those small external harddrives(fit in pocket) can be used as an operating system drive?
<qcjn> ip is easy
<usser> qcjn, share is the name under which the share is listed on windows you can find that out through the properties on winbox
<virtualuser> usser, i am talking to you now via a wireless connection, however ubuntu's network manager dosent seem to know it, i would like to go into monitor mode
<qcjn> usser: good idea
<DasEI1> blueraven: 2.5"" ? why not
<blueraven> well, they are typically used as backup drives..they have sync software on them
<auditya> xnt: is there any way out for this ???
<usser> virtualuser, i am not sure what you're talking about, are u running ubuntu in the virtualbox?
<xnt> once I had a laptop with a broadcom card, and in the restricted drivers section I found a driver , but it needed firmware
<xnt> hold on a sec
<usser> qcjn, the user is the user that's allowed access to the share, ie the user under which u shared the folder on windows
<blueraven> the 500gb ones are $120 now and they fit in your pocket
<qcjn> usser: i know the name of the computer, the name of hte user, and the share name should be the same name as under nautilus
<usser> qcjn, yea
<xnt> auditya: exactly which broadcom card is it, run lspci in a terminal
<usser> qcjn, ie when it mounts with nautilus you should have an icon on the desktop, ie share on storage for example
<qcjn> usser: i have aname + ip
<usser> qcjn, yea so mount it. sudo smbmount //ip/share /mnt -o User=yourusername
<chriz> #smplayer
<qcjn> usser: i ll try
<xnt> does anyone know how to boot 8.10 off pxe?
<VolVE> Hey, does anyone use tee and find that if the app you're watching throws an error that it stops logging/displaying a few lines earlier? I've run the same command without going through tee and I see more lines than tee shows...
<jgonick> Each user can set their own screen resolution...Where is this info save?  the file..Thanks
<frost_> looks like a botnet :D Joined, quit, joined, quit ..
<tamghar> me?
<tamghar> what was the ip?
<tamghar> im having some extreme difficulties
<xnt> brb
<akio> holy crap, I have my nick back and I haven't been disconnected yet...
<Parasitic> yet
<qcjn> usser: No manual entry for smbmount
<qcjn> usser: didn,t work
<usser> qcjn, do you have smbfs installed? sudo apt-get install smbfs
<Scunizi> akio: register it
<akio> its been registered for years
<akio> grrr
<virtualuser> i'm trying to install a driver via terminal i have an error in terminal, can i pm someone the error ?
<qcjn> usser: don't know, i ll try to install it
<WebcamWonder> !pastebin | virtualuser
<ubottu> virtualuser: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jackal> VolVE: do you mean the file that tee is writing to has less output than what you see on your screen?
<WebcamWonder> !pm | virtualuser
<ubottu> virtualuser: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<virtualuser> thanks
<akio> i have something goofed up on the irc clients, they are using global info but when it uses that there some kind of awful loop happening with peer connection resets and nick assignment
<VolVE> jackal: I mean that my screen and the file match, but that the data stops sooner than if I run the same process (that throws an error) without tee
<chriz> #mplayer
<qcjn> ok, i ve installed it
<usser> qcjn, paste the exact command you're using
<jackal> VolVE: is the missing data the error message?
<virtualuser> okay: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116674/ anyone know what to do here ?
<Zenitur> permission denided was not a bug of ext4. I forgot exec option
<VolVE> jackal: it's a few lines prior to the error, and then the message it's self (which I understand being absent if it's on stderr and not stdout)
<constantine_> I did a number on my orange desktop buttons and they disappeared from my panel!
<constantine_> how do I get those back?
<jackal> VolVE: yeah, i was thinking that stderr was your problem, but it sounds like it isn't
<qcjn> usser: ok
<Zenitur> In Ubuntu 8.04 and later impossible to update or downgrade proprietary video driver. New module does not work. In 7.10 it works
<mxian> right click on the edge and click add to panel
<DasEI1>  virtualuser:looks like you misstyped the filename
<usser> qcjn, did it work?
<qcjn>  sudo smbmount //192.168.0.101/bur_élodie /mnt -o User=qcjn
<virtualuser> i copied and pasted it -_-
<qcjn> usser: no
<VolVE> jackal: it's almost like there's some buffer that only writes to screen/file after filling X lines/characters, and when the error hits everything exists and the buffer dies before a write...
<usser> qcjn, well directory name has a utf character that might be the problem
<constantine_> nifty tool, thanks mxian
<Cody1> Can anyone explain to me why, even after buying an expensive cat6 crossover cable, my xbox 360 will not connect to he computer? I have wireless internet and im trying to connect xbox to the computer.
<mxian> no problem const.
<qcjn> usser: but he command seem ok ?
<virtualuser> RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.4.0.tar.gz
<mxian> const. you may want to right click after you add something to the panel and click lock
<Scunizi> !ics | Cody1
<DasEI1>  virtualuser:you can use asterisk (*) for filecompletititon, move it to /usr first (f.e. /usr/src), cd there, then tar -xvf file
<ubottu> Cody1: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Pritesh> hello everyone
<jgonick> screen resolution question.  Every user can set their own resolution.  Anyone know what file holds the info?
<redvamp128> quick question-- how do you add a friend in Xchat-- ( I am using pidgin) but need to tell someone how to.
<qcjn> usser: cause i could try with another user
<cisto> buona sera o buon giorno a tutti!!
<usser> qcjn, the command is ok but it probably can understand that e character there
<Scunizi> redvamp128: so the nick highlights when mentioned?  /hilight <nick>
<virtualuser> DasEI1: i don't follow what you're telling me -_- sorry
<qcjn> usser: ok, i ll try with anotheruser that doesn have this carachter
<DasEI1>  virtualuser:open a terminal ...
<mxian> redvamp right click on friend and add to friends list i believe
<DasEI1>  virtualuser:file located on desktop ?
<rods> I got kind of a fun, easy question. How do I add panels to my desktop? I removed it when I put on AWN, so once I get rid of AWN i'd like to use the original panel that comes with Ubuntu in a fresh install
<virtualuser> yeah..
<jackal> VolVE: what if you try telling tee to ignore interrupts, with the -i option (maybe it's getting killed before it can flush it's buffer)
<VolVE> no difference
<cisto> for ubuntu italian Support Channel?
<VolVE> :/
<DasEI1>  virtualuser:cp ~/<yourUsernemeHere>/ RT73*   /usr/src
<chriz> HI all
<_VIM_> !it | cisto
<ubottu> cisto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<DasEI1>  virtualuser:cd /usr/src
<qcjn> usser: ok, i've tried with another one and it's mounted on my desktop
<cisto> ty :)
<DasEI1>  virtualuser:ls                      <<file there ?
<rods> I got kind of a fun, easy question. How do I add panels to my desktop? I removed it when I put on AWN, so once I get rid of AWN i'd like to use the original panel that comes with Ubuntu in a fresh install?
<virtualuser> yep
<qcjn> usser: so there's a problem with the carachter
<DasEI1>  virtualuser: tar -xvf RT73*
<virtualuser> sorry, i get lag spikes due to poor wireless signal strength
<usser> qcjn, right can you do ls -al /mnt on the terminal does it list the share contents?
<chriz> rods: we add panel by using "right click" on tool bar
<Sergeant_Pony> is there a way I can list all usb ports on my laptop?
<DasEI1>  virtualuser: ls               <<see a new directory ?
<rods> chriz: how then do I get the show-desktop button, etc. on it?
<mxian> rods: sudo debconf gnome-panel
<jgonick> rods:  see http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<rods> mxian: thanks much!!! And the rest of ya too!
<mxian> np
<qcjn> usser: yes it shows the content of the one i've just mounted
<virtualuser> tar: RT73*: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Fragesteller> hi!
<j03lar50n> 'Editing Wired connection 1' Static IP, home server: besides Address, Netmask and Gateway..vals for DNS Servs, Search Domains generic??
<usser> qcjn, cool so run that find command, sudo find /mnt -mtime 2
<chriz> rods: there is a option "SHOW DESKTOP", and select "Add"
<j03lar50n> I use a DynamicDNS service..
<qcjn> usser: ok
<Fragesteller> I have a problem. I can't start ubuntu anymore. It says that there is no init in /sbin
<DasEI1> !who | virtualuser
<ubottu> virtualuser: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pritesh> I m new to ubuntu can somebody please help me with visual effects ?
<DasEI1>  virtualuser: but you see it with ls in /usr/src ?
<Myrth> what could be a problem - pulseaudio monitor shows signal from mike, but none of conference software receive sound, not skype nor ekiga
<mxian> Pritesh: what kind of help?
<Pritesh> before few days by mistake i deleted some packages while i was playing with compiz effects
<Fragesteller> It had worked before, but yesterday my ekiga crahsed, i had to switch off computer without shutdown, and since then this problem
<qcjn> usser: it worked :)
<Pritesh> now when i select normal visual effects i loose min,max,close buttons
<usser> qcjn, cool
<chriz> rods: just right click on TOOL bar, u will get a option +Add to a panel
<DasEI1> Fragesteller:can you boot into safemode ?
<qcjn> usser: -mtime 2, is for the last 2 days ?
<mxian> Pritesh: if you know which packages you removed you should add them back
<usser> qcjn, yea
<usser> qcjn, -mtime n*24 in hours
<DasEI1>  virtualuser: ?
<virtualuser> sorry
<virtualuser> lag
<usser> qcjn, ie -mtime 2 is -mtime 2*24 in hours
<DasEI1>  virtualuser: but you see it with ls in /usr/src ?
<Fragesteller> DasEI1 now. nothing no safe mode and not the other kernel versions. always the same message that there is no init and that i should pass the argument manually
<Cody1> Is there a Networking Help IRC channel?
<qcjn> usser: so -mtime n*8 ...would be the last 8 hours..right ?
<virtualuser> where would i see that exactly (im new)
<felix_R> hi all
<Jaan|Perfect> hi all
<Jaan|Perfect> good morning
<DasEI1>  virtualuser: you cd'ed to /usr/src, right ?
<felix_R> good morning
<Jaan|Perfect> i am installing ubuntu vmware workstattion, is it safe ?
<virtualuser> what ?  :(
<felix_R> may be
<jgonick> I really need to find this..Anyone? ﻿screen resolution question.  Every user can set their own resolution.  Anyone know what file holds the info?
<qcjn> usser: so you can't put less then 24 hours ?
<usser> qcjn, no eh, i guess i have problems explaining stuff, n is an integer that you specify 24 is a constant that you cant change
<DasEI1> Fragesteller:check updateinitramfs then; you don't even get a busybox ?
<usser> qcjn, try -mtime 0.5 though im not sure if it
<usser> qcjn, will work
<qcjn> usser: ok, i understand
<DasEI1>  virtualuser: which directory are you in now ?
<Fragesteller> DasEI! I get some shell only. maybe it's busybox
<qcjn> usser: 0.5 invalid
<Fragesteller> but I'm a noob dunno what to do there
<Cody1> Is thee a networking help channel on IRC?
<Cody1> there*
<usser> qcjn, hm it works for me here
<virtualuser> all i know is: the driver is on the desktop
<DasEI1> Fragesteller:you will have to boot a live cd, chroot in the deadsystem an rebuild initramfs then
<virtualuser> i don't know which directory i should @be in@
<_VIM_> does Kde4 have a trackerd like search tool? I cant seem to get it working...
<chriz> #mplayer
<DasEI1>  virtualuser: in terminal , type : cd
<DasEI1>  virtualuser: cd /usr/src
<DasEI1>  virtualuser: ls
<Fragesteller> DasEI1 I'm alewady on a live cd now. but it's not ubuntu.
<virtualuser> okay..
<virtualuser> it extended my name thing
<DasEI1>  virtualuser: your file there ?
<Fragesteller> DasEI1 How do i chroot in the deadsystem and how do i rebuilt initramfs?
<virtualuser> i don't see any file
<virtualuser> just a blank terminal with an extended name
<qcjn> usser: no, 0.5 won't work
<jhonnyboy> Hello everyone
<jhonnyboy> new ubuntu user here :)
<qcjn> usser: sudo find /mnt -mtime 0.5
<qcjn> usser: won't work
<DasEI1> Fragesteller:https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+question/26781
<Fragesteller> DasEI1  Thank you
<jhonnyboy> how can i display folders and my computer icon and etc... on my desktop?
<usser> qcjn,  you can try -cmin that is specified in minutes
<jhonnyboy> what's the application that does that?
<DasEI1>  virtualuser: and your RT73* is on the desktop ?
<lemonpledge> ayo, ive got a "tough" question for u experts. I seem to not enjoy the gaming of Ubuntu, so is it possible to shrink Ubuntu's HD and create a partition for XP (Gasp)? Thanks for your help
<orudie> i just did mv dir/ /anotherdir , and the content disapeard :(
<qcjn> usser: anyway, that is not that important, rare will i look for a fil in the las 5 min
<usser> qcjn, or -mmin
<KaBarsEdge> lemonpledge: yes, very easy, I've done it with partition magic before
<danbhfive> lemonpledge: I would just use the livecd and gparted
<lemonpledge> can you give me a run thru quickly
<Gerinych> jhonnyboy: it's called nautilus, something equivalent to windows explorer
<lemonpledge> my whole hd is Ubuntu
<acidplay> cler
<acidplay> clear
<jhonnyboy> Gerinych: is that what i can use to place my computer icon on the desktop?
<qcjn> usser: what happens if i mount another one, another share. Will  ls -al /mnt work, or will i have to add a share name ?
<DasEI1>  virtualuser: assuming your username is virtualuser : cp /home/virtualuser/Desktop/RT73*  /usr/src
<danbhfive> lemonpledge: gparted is fairly self explanatory.  You would select the partition, and somehow select the shrink option.  Maybe through a right-click
<Jillian2> ok
<Gerinych> jhonnyboy: no, that's just a browser, youll have to add the my computer icon manually, i forget how
<DasEI1> lemonpledge: you can use gparted for that, and afterwards check fstab if you use uuids for changes
<lemonpledge> danbhfive: ok, and will it be NTFS?
<KaBarsEdge> lemonpledge: I've never used gparted, but if you get a copy of partition magic, it's almost self explanatory once you boot to the CD
<usser> qcjn, hehe, yea btw find can do a lot more than that, its really a swiss army knife. its not limited to displaying the files that match a pattern it can execute actions on them as well, for example find . -mtime 2 -exec mv {} {}.mp3 \; will rename every file that was modified in last two days to .mp3
<Lerxst> jhonnyboy: you can use an application called ubuntu tweak to add the computer to your desktop
<qcjn> usser: and for the é, would i have to put eacute or something like that ?
<usser> qcjn, im not sure about e char, cant you just rename the share
<jhonnyboy> Lerxst: Thank you
<lemonpledge> DOes any1 else us XP for gaming and ubuntu for all the better thign sin life lol
<usser> qcjn, as for mounting you can create as many directories in /mnt as you want and mount all shares in those subdirectories
<jgonick> I hate to nag but.:).﻿screen resolution question.  Every user can set their own resolution.  Anyone know what file holds the info?
<qcjn> usser: i think so ? should !
<KaBarsEdge> lemonpledge: I use debian and XP, although, I use XP more because of all the requirements for my school work
<KurtB> Hi folks. I'm installing subversion, and it claims a dependency on exim... but I don't want exim installed (I use postfix). How do I get aptitude to install subversion, but exim?
<KaBarsEdge> just makes life easier
<Lerxst> jhonnyboy: just a note, the application is not in the repositories
<usser> qcjn, yea, i'd avoid those characters, there are still programs on linux that dont support utf
<deunnero> i'm having a dpkg problem..   says to --configure -a ... i do it... and i get dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0031' near line 1:
<qcjn> usser: i think i m gonna have to read about that
<mxian> lemon: i used ubuntu, fedora, xp, vista, windows 7... the later 3 for work
<j03lar50n> when i ifconfig..the HWaddr i see there, should that match my router's Local Network MAC (Linksys)??
<deunnero> jon@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<deunnero> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0031' near line 1:
<deunnero>  newline in field name `#padding'
<DasEI1>  virtualuser:  ?
<qcjn> usser: these are relics from windows, or on another computer that is window
<Fragesteller> DasEI1 and how do i chroot to the dead sytem??
<j03lar50n> more specific..the eth0 HWaddr for my LAN connection
<lemonpledge> oh and last question, once i install XP how will the bootloader look like or do I need to edit that
<qcjn> usser: now when i name , i try to be careful of that, accent, spaces, uppercase, etc
<usser> Fragesteller, mount the partition somewhere. and sudo chroot /directorywhereyoumounted
<usser> qcjn, yea and spaces too, avoid spaces :)
<Fragesteller> usser, thanks
<usser> qcjn, use underscores
<qcjn> usser: thats what i do now
<qcjn> usser: but there's a lot or relics
<DasEI1> Fragesteller:you got to mount your / of deadsystem  somwhere in live (if it's not automounted), then : sudo chroot /path/to/mount
<KaBarsEdge> lemon: in my experience, XP will overwrite your bootloader, you will have to make a boot CD to reload it after the Xp installation is finished, but I could be wrong, it's been a long while since I've had to build a dual boot system
<DasEI1> !grub | lemonpledge
<ubottu> lemonpledge: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Fragesteller> thank you DasEi1!
<MeVsTheVoices> !autocomplete
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lemonpledge> thanks guys
<qcjn> usser: sudo smbmount //192.168.0.101/docelodie /mnt -o User=qcjn...what's the -o for
<usser> qcjn, -o tells smbmount that you want to specify some options like username, password etc
<e_e> http://slexy.org/view/s20BFyXeWh can anyone help guide me with this? :\  Trying to install nginx and get an error on the make..
<qcjn> usser: ok
<deunnero> i'm having a problem with....  dpkg.    I can't access the add/remove programs nor the synaptic package manager.  it does tell me to do dpkg-reconfigure -a but when i do that i get an error =[
<DasEI1>  virtualuser:  ?
<orudie> !mtr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtr
<radsy> qcjn, http://linux.die.net/man/8/smbmount
<DasEI1> deunnero: which error ?
<j03lar50n> if i have a dynamic/static setup on my router..in my Wired(Static) Connection to Ubuntu..do i setup the <b>IPv4 Settings</b> to match my ifconfig??
<deunnero> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.    but when i do it i get
<deunnero> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<deunnero> jon@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<deunnero> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0031' near line 1:
<deunnero>  newline in field name `#padding'
<FloodBot1> deunnero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KurtB> Ah, figured it out: sudo aptitude install --without-recommends subversion-tools
<Jaan|Perfect> i am isntalling ubuntu 8.10 in vmware workstation, sould i click yes / no for write changes to disk ?
<DasEI1> Jaan|Perfect: yes
<qcjn> radsy: i ll go and read that
<Jaan|Perfect> ok
<j03lar50n> dang, i'm just not making my questions attractive enough &iexcl
<qcjn> radsy: thanks
<amy_> Can anyone tell my why my USB numpad isn't detecting and how to get it working in Ubunut?
<amy_> s/Ubunut/Ubuntu
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_ Numlock?
<Jaan|Perfect> i am just practicising in vmware so that i can install confidently on my laptop in a month or so
<qcjn> WARNING: smbmount is deprecated and not maintained any longer. mount.cifs (mount -t cifs) should be used instead of smbmoun
<amy_> MeVsTheVoices, On the USB numpad, or on the laptop itself?
<amy_> MeVsTheVoices, Hmm, just tried Numlock on both laptop and USB numpad, neither work.
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: Both, just to be sure, numlock is a status contained w/i the computer, not the keyboard
<qcjn> what about that
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: Just checking
<usser> qcjn, yea thats true, you should use mount -t cifs
<amy_> MeVsTheVoices, NP, I tested that it's physically working on my windows XP PC
<DasEI1> deunnero:is there a file /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0031 ?
<deunnero> not sure.
<usser> qcjn, i just told you to use smbmount cause syntax is kinda easier to grasp at first, but mount -t cifs is basically the same
<usser> qcjn, just replace smbmount with mount -t cifs
<deunnero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116677/   <--- is the complete log of whats happening
<qcjn> usser: so if i m going to learn, better be that
<Pritesh> hey Matt
<DasEI1> deunnero:ls  /var/lib/dpkg/updates/003*
<innociv> Christ there is a lot of people here..
<Pritesh> looks like it has been fixed
<innociv> http://slexy.org/view/s20BFyXeWh Can someone tell me how to fix these errors on make for nginx?
<deunnero> yes
<deunnero> there is a 30 and a 31
<amy_> MeVsTheVoices, the numpad also appears to be detected via dmesg
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: There was no software that came with right, standard keyboard driver?
<amy_> MeVsTheVoices, correct, no software
<DasEI1> deunnero:can you open it ?            (gedit  /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0031) ?
<deunnero> Dase: Holy cow..... somehow all it is... is  #padding  lolz
<petkor> How to clean incomplete installation leftovers in ubuntu. For example, can I delete .netbens file in home directory. Is there something in ubuntu like registry base in windows.
<deunnero> dase: 98 lines of #padding.
<DasEI1> deunnero:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: Make sure its there in lsusb?
<qcjn> usser: so from what i understand, everything is the same except, using mount -t cifs, instead of smbmount
<usser> qcjn, yea
<alan> can anyone help me with configuring a media player in ubuntu
<DasEI1> deunnero:pastebinit /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0031
<DasEI1> deunnero pastebinit /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0031
<DasEI1> deunnero : give url here
<amy_> MeVsTheVoices, It does detect in lsusb as well. It's just called Belkin
<deunnero> i can't install.
<innociv> how do i disable -Werror from make?
<DasEI1> !paste | deunnero
<ubottu> deunnero: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kamalfariz> anyone running xen 3.2 dom0 on ubuntu hardy? i'm finding that the xm create doesn't pass the ip values to the domU kernel command line
<DasEI1> deunnero : do it manually then
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: You know how to do input devices in xorg?
<KyleK> is there a nice and simple guide to bandwidth shaping? I just want to limit how much upload a single IP address has
<amy_> MeVsTheVoices, no.
<_VIM_> does Kde4 have a trackerd like search tool? I cant seem to get it working...
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: 2 secs, see if I can find some examples
<deunnero> dase: sSo put in the file ?   all it says is 97 lines of #Padding  and on the 98th line it says #pad
<j03lar50n> what does pan0 mean when i ifconfig -a?
<amy_> MeVsTheVoices, thanks
<MeVsTheVoices> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Fragesteller> How do i mount a file?  (I have a wubi install and my ubuntu sits on ntfs in a file called root.disk, but normal mount command seems to be willing to mount real drives only)
<KyleK> pan stands for personal area network, bluetooth
<danbhfive> petkor: with apt-get you can add the --purge directive to get rid of configuration files.  I find synaptic is easiest to locate packages with leftover configuration files.  But, there is no registry.  Typically, there is either a text file somewhere, or a directory of text files.
<WebcamWonder> Fragesteller: Where do you want to mount the disk, another linux install?
<j03lar50n> even though is says Link encap:Ethernet KyleK?
<Fragesteller> WebcamWonder: That wubi ubuntu doesn't start anymore, so I'm an a slax live cd and wanted to mount it here
<DasEI1> Fragesteller:sudo mount /dev/whatever  /path/to mount/to    , other then ext - fs needs also the fs-type given
<_VIM_> is there a good software for ubuntu for Sony HandyCams? The CD that it came with is for Windows, wondering if there is something like it for ubuntu
<DasEI1> Fragesteller:see man mount
<WebcamWonder> Fragesteller: First you would have to mount the existing ntfs partition somewhere. Lets say you mount it at /mnt/ntfs. Then you mounth the disk inside the ntfs partition to somewhere else, lets say /mount/wubi, then you can access it
<redvamp128> can someone imagebin.ca me a shot of their software sources for Intrepid... I just need to see the third party sources.
<j03lar50n> i can talk to my router through LAN, can't ping Internet..not familiar w/ Ubuntu Wired Connection settings
<Scunizi> how do I use "rm" to remove ONLY directories and anything inside of them without touching the files in the main directory that the (soon to be deleted) directories reside?
<Sussa> hey guys!! how can I see my video card's model?
<DasEI1> deunnero /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0031 ?
<DasEI1> Sussa: lspci
<usser> Scunizi, rm -ri /path/to/directory
<deunnero> Dase:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/116683/
<Sussa> DasEI1: tnx! :)
<Fragesteller> WebcamWonder: the ntfs drive is mounted automatically. But with mount /mnt/sda1/ubuntu/root.disk /root/ubuntu  it tells me that the device /mnt/sda1/ubuntu/root.disk  does not exist
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: Try using thiss http://paste.ubuntu.com/116682/ I'll look for a list of possible Xkbd stuffs
<porter1> Ugh! OpenOffice and Evolution are being so annoying!
<Scunizi> usser: thanks.. I understand the -r (thinking that should be -R but will check)... what's the -i ??
<DasEI1> Sussa: hwinfo gives even more detailed info
<WebcamWonder> Fragesteller: Look at loopback mounting. That is how you can mount an existing parittion in file from an existing mounted partition
<dsagsadghas> is there a german language channel like this one?
<Fragesteller> WebcamWonder: thank you. Will look for it
<_VIM_> !de | dsagsadghas
<ubottu> dsagsadghas: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Tokoloshe> ubuntu-de
<amy_> MeVsTheVoices, into xorg.conf? It won't interfere with the laptop keyboard will it?
<WebcamWonder> Fragesteller: Sorry couldn't help you in much detail, don't have much access to anything right now
<fogobogo> dsagsadghas: this isnt german. its english
<usser> Scunizi, -i is so it'll prompt you, seeing how you are not sure which directory to delete i thought i'd play it safe and wont give you command thats going to destroy your files without any confirmation
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: Keyboard1
<Fragesteller> WebcamWonder: you already helped me a lot. Will surely find something on google
<Sussa> I've got an  VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP (rev 01) video card. It works on Ubuntu 8.04.2, but it doesn't on 8.10. Is there anything that I should do about it? :P
<Scunizi> usser: actually I want to delete all the directories.. but not 2 files that are in the root of the directories that need to go bye bye
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: Also use `ls /dev/input/by-{path,id}` to get the dev stuffs for each
<__david> opennow
<__david> How do I edit equations in openoffice writer?
<__david> I'm using hardy, and the option is just greyed out
<Scunizi> usser: not really "root" in the classic sense. it's in my home directory on a server that I've ssh'd into.. everthing in home needs to be deleted except these two files.. one *.csv and *.ldif
<usser> Scunizi, hm why dont you just mv those 2 files somewhere outside then delete everything
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: USB devices will have a prefix somewhere in there name. If you want to check functionality `cat /dev/input/stuff` then see if the output corresponds with the input, ie jam buttons and see if its in time
<amy_> MeVsTheVoices, dev stuffs? I thought you just needed to open xorg.conf and insert what you pasted at that URL
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: I don't know what numpads show up as :-( except for a usb input device
<RussM> Sussa, find . -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type d | xargs rm -rf                 <- you might want to try it with "echo" first, though!
<amy_> MeVsTheVoices, would it help if I pasted some dmesg output?
<Fragesteller> WebcamWonder, DasEI1 thank you
<Scunizi> usser: well :)  I could do that but I'd like to not have to do that because I'm hoping that I can learn another way.. removing just directories and what's inside from a specified location
<DasEI1> Fragesteller: np
<prageeth> how to reinstall firefox
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: Might do, can't help :-)
<WebcamWonder> Fragesteller: Glad to help :)
<wolter> hey ^hashbang^, just finished haha
<RussM> Sussa, find . -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type d gets you the names of all the directories below the current directory.
<SudoKing> prageeth: apt-get install --reinstall firefox?
<Fragesteller> :-)
<porter1> Evolution continues to crash when trying to connect to an IMAP server on start...
<DasEI1> prageeth: sudo apt-get remove --purege firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<amy_> MeVsTheVoices, http://paste.ubuntu.com/116684/
<DasEI1> prageeth: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox  ,sorry^
<jomblo> hay
<innociv> anyone?  I can't figure out make options :/  it's doing -Werror on its own.
<multiverse> I installed privoxy and Tor onto Firefox 3, and when I go to whatismyip.com, the ip address hasn't changed in days.  What am I doing wrong?  I thought these two add-ons anonymize me.
<RussM> Sussa, xargs rm -rf    that feeds the list of directory  names to the fun "recursively delete this directory and everything below"
<usser> Scunizi, well you can use find to do that
<Scunizi> usser: how?
<usser> Scunizi, ie find /path/to/directory -type d -exec rm -r {} \;
<__david> How do I edit equations in openoffice?  Is the editor not installed by default?
<usser> Scunizi, that should delete recursively all the directories inside the the /path/to/directory
<usser> Scunizi, dont trust me on it though, backup first
<jomblo> rtttt
<prageeth> how port programming in ubuntu
<usser> Scunizi, oops sorry
<Scunizi> usser: now that looks cool.. that's what I was looking for. thanks :)  I'm really on a learning curve for this sort of stuff.  These are pretty much bash codes right?
<omniax> hey all. i need to make a floppy diskette for XP RAID drivers, so i thought i might as well use linux for that. unfortunately i tried the 9.04 iso's but it doesn't detect my floppy drive. bug 255651 sounds like floppy drives dont work in ubuntu?
<gsp2009> does anyone know if the laptop killer bug has been fixed? I am looking at the bug on launchpad and I just can't tell if it is still in the works.
<usser> Scunizi, that actually wont work i just tested it
<jomblo> hallo
<usser> Scunizi, hang lemme figure it ouy
<Scunizi> usser: maybe using grep?
<aboSamoor> Hi, I am trying to boot over network. I am using HTTP server to as ubuntu mirror archive. I got this message "The specified Ubuntu archive mirror is either not available or does not have a valid Release file on it. Please try a different mirror" ?
<andrew__> hm i upgraded to 9.04 and now im havin some gnome issues ... (the settings manager crashed...some icon arent displaying correctly)
<andrew__> anyone know where an error file is ?
<prageeth> what is grep
<Scunizi> andrew__: most all log files are in /var/log
<DasEI1> !jaunty | omniax
<ubottu> omniax: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mxian> grep is a command line search
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: Sorry for this one, did you try unplugging/ re-plugging?
<Scunizi> prageeth: grep gives you a grip on files
<omniax> Dasel1: floppies appear broken in 8.10 as well
<andrew__> o ya and none of my gnome windows are displaying minimize/maximize/x icons
<andrew__> whats up with that
<usser> Scunizi, here invoke it like that /path/to/directory/* -type d -exec rm -r {} \;
<amy_> MeVsTheVoices, I did try that, yes.
<numus> is there any antivirus requirements for ubuntu yet?
<bitmonk> Hello, when my 'networking' service starts or restarts, I get messages from NTPD stopping and starting about 5-6 times, any idea why?  It's very annoying..
<numus> havent been up to date on recent ubuntu viruses
<Scunizi> usser: ok. this is bash stuff?
<usser> Scunizi, asterisk at the end means search for everything inside the directory, that excludes the directory itself, if you dont specify it find will delete the root directory as well
<usser> Scunizi, thats find command syntax
<usser> Scunizi, not exactly bash
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: Intrepid Ibex (8.10)
<MeVsTheVoices> ?
<usser> Scunizi, hope im being clear
<Scunizi> usser: got it.. little bash, ack etc?
<amy_> MeVsTheVoices, What's that?
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: You version of ubuntu?
<Scunizi> usser: yep .. being clear.. I appriciate it.
<amy_> MeVsTheVoices, how do I check? I'm using Xubuntu
<Sark> hello
<RussM> Scunizi, Heheh, I wasn't paying attention, and answered your question to someone else. Looks like usser got ya anyway.
<usser> Scunizi, -type in find tells it what type of file to look for, -type d means only look for directories leave regular files alone
<Sark> i have playing doom but now is my mouse from xorg desktop away. i cannot move my mouse how to reload my mouse on xorg server?
<Jaan|Perfect> "configuring apt"  i am struck at this point, what is this ?
<usser> Scunizi, -exec portion tells find what action to perform on any file found,
<usser> Scunizi, -exec rm -r {} means delete recursively every match that is found
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: Under System-> Admin-> Software Sources there should be
<usser> Scunizi, {} in find represents the match
<Scunizi> usser: worked like a champ.. thanks..
<DasEI1> Sark:ctrl-alt-backspace restarts x
 * Scunizi gives usser 2 gold stars for his assistance !!
<amy_> MeVsTheVoices, I'm in software sources, which tab? Third Party Software?
<usser> Scunizi, no problem :)
<mxian> amy_: could try cat /etc/*release /etc/*version
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: Anywhere, does it give a 8.10, 8.04, 7.10, 7.04 ect?
<Sark> DasEI1, another way possible without restart x ?
<Scunizi> usser: what's the \; at the end of the line?
<amy_> MeVsTheVoices, in Third Party Software Hard 8.04
<DasEI1> Sark: I don't know why doom crashed mouse
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: Ok, there is no bug reports for anything like this, and it mounted fine, sorry, I think this is an xubuntu bug, not a ubuntu :-(
<usser> Scunizi, find has quirky syntax which uses characters that can be interpreted by bash, by default before find even executes bash interprets the whole command and characters that find uses are part of bash syntax. to prevent bash from jumping in and messing the whole command find has to escape certain symbols. in short \; tells bash to back off and tells find that the command has ended
<amy_> MeVsTheVoices,  Hmm, I'll try the xubuntu channel on the off chance they might know anything, then.
<usser> Scunizi, ie \; is the termination symbol for find
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: Sorry :-(
<amy_> MeVsTheVoices, No worries.
<MeVsTheVoices> amy_: :-)
<wikkedfin> is there a way to make a batch file on ubuntu to run cmds?
<tritium> wikkedfin: bash scripts
<MeVsTheVoices> wikkedfin: bash
<Scunizi> usser: that was a good explaination.. definitely written by someone over the age of 20.  If you're under, kudo's to your english teacher. :)
<wikkedfin> what would i search for on google?
<wikkedfin> bash scripts?
<DasEI1> amy_:I didn't follow, what are you looking for ?
<amy_> DasEI1, I'm looking to get my USB numpad to work.
<constantine> I have no audio in youtube but my sound has worked before with music
<DasEI1> amy_:does lspci find it ?
<DasEI1> does*
<usser> Scunizi, thanks
<wikkedfin> see all i want the bash to do is run epic4 nick server
<amy_> DasEI1, It detects in both dmesg and lsusb. I'll check lspci
<MeVsTheVoices> wikkedfin: Bash is a programming language that offers much more capability over batch scripts, the O'Reilly book for it is the best, if not, there are certainly tons of tutorials for BASH
<DasEI1> amy_:no need then, it's detected
<amy_> DasEI1, Any idea why it doesn't seem to work/how to get it to work?
<DasEI1> amy_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<luddite> Hi - i have two ubuntu's installed on the one HDD and wish to delete the old 8.04 one. Can i delete the partition if the 8.10 (which i wish to keep) is in the extended partition? Details here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/116258/
<Wuju> Hello everyone, I am aware that Ubuntu is the most popular Linux OS. And does that mean it gets the most bug reports than any linux OS, that makes it the most stable Linux distribution?
<DasEI1> amy_: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<musikgoat|main> vbox ose shouldn't have much problems in intrepid?  needing to run a centos client
<luddite> Wuju : it has a thriving community. and they strive to reduce bugs. so answering yes would not be so positive. basically the os with the least bugs is the best.
<DasEI1>  luddite: you can just reformat with gparted an then mount the free space somewhere to use with 8.10
<Scunizi> usser: ok.. another question. I used nano to write that command down and save the file as "notes".. when starting nano from inside my home directory I get "Error reading /home/server/.nano_history: Permission denied.. Press Enter to continue starting nano."  Like I mentioned before, I'm ssh'd into my server and using screen (split) with irssi on the top and a bash prompt on the bottom (if that makes a difference).. Why am I getting the erro
<Wuju> luddite: thanks for the response.
<DasEI1> amy_: url from last cmd ?
<usser> Scunizi, nano_history file somehow got chown'ed to some other user
<pixelated> amy_, does it work in a VT?
<usser> Scunizi, just run sudo chown $USERNAME:$USERNAME .nano_history
<amy_> DasEI1, http://pastebin.com/f1c4427b3
<luddite> DasEl1 : that would free it up surely but can i delete it and move the extended onto it?
<Scunizi> usser: so to get it back.. just what I was going to say..
<usser> Scunizi, yep
<fbc> What's to load for bluetooth in xubuntu?
<amy_> pixelated, a VT?
<Scunizi> usser: done.. worked .. of course..
<pixelated> amy_, virtual terminal (hit crtl+alt+F1) type on it see if it shows then use crtl+alt+F7 (or F8) to get back to X
<DasEI1>  luddite: where is your 8.10 root ?? paste the out from : sudo fdisk -l
<draginxx> Why is it whe I try the DEB_BUILD command in http://java.dzone.com/tips/32-bit-jdk-a-64-bit-ubuntu-sys it doesnt output a correct file?
<draginxx> It says "No matching plugin found"
<amy_> pixelated, it doesn't work
<DasEI1> amy: did you enable bios support in your bios ?
<Kikkomaso> Alright, let's pray this works... I'm installing to a USB stick so I can get it on my netbook
<fbc> So what are the bluetooth utils that should work with xubuntu?
<gcs8> any 1 know how to speed up HFS http file server?
<fogobogo> Kikkomaso: you sure like soy sauce
<Kikkomaso> fogobogo: You know it, man
<Kikkomaso> 8U
<mxian> i prefer la choy
<usser> fbc, anything bluetooth, bluez and gnome-bluetooth in synaptic
<DasEI1> amy_: if so, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792562
<russ5811> hi all. i'm trying to configure a powerline ethernet switch that whose utility will only work in a windows environment. anyone know how to make virtual box recognize a device plugged into the ethernet port?
<Scunizi> nothing moving.. did I get disconnected?
<mxian> if you did i wouldn't see that
<fbc> usser, i didn't want anything that uses gnome or gnome binaries. Doesn't the xubuntu project include bluetooth programs?
<Scunizi> just everyone stopped talking.. I have messages turned off.. did we have a netsplit?
<mxian> i think so
<remu> Hey everyone, I was reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1021120 and was getting the 401 error. However, I can't seem to find the settings.json file. Anyone know where that is tucked away?
<arrrghhh> so i just installed ubuntu 8.10 on this dell gx260.  another 260 with very similar hardware works fine, but this one just freezes when it boots.  i can move the mouse, but the keyboard is completely unresponsive.
<russ5811> anyone know how to configure virtual box so it can connect to a device via the ethernet port (example powerline switch or router) for configuration?
<DasEI1> remu: sudo updatedb && locate >filename<
<arrrghhh> russ5811, the easiest is just setting up a NAT device.
<russ5811> arrrghhh, how does one do that?
<arrrghhh> i don't have virtual box in front of me, but i'm sure it's in the docs.  just add a network device in the options for that particular vm.
<Scunizi> russ5811: virtual box assumes you have a different OS loaded in it like windows.  if windows is loaded and can access the internet you should be able to reach the router with the router ip address..
<remu> DasEI1: when I do that, it just takes the cursor to the next line with out showing me where the file is located.
<arrrghhh> now if you need it to operate as a "physical" card... that's more difficult.
<russ5811> i can access the internet, however, when i plug in my ethernet switch, it doesn't detect it
<russ5811> (after unplugging ethernet connected to net
<sophi> anyone please help me ... i have problem installing lgtk-x11-2.0
<arrrghhh> russ5811, is there a dhcp server hooked up to the switch somewhere?
<niko__> anyboddy know how to make aq bootable usb XP instalation for a net book with ibex?
<russ5811> no, it's a powerline switch
<Scunizi> russ5811: why not plug the eternet switch into the router and access it through that.. should have it's own unique address.
<Scunizi> russ5811: what's a powerline switch?
<russ5811> puts my network in the powerlines of the house...power outlets
<arrrghhh> niko__, usb xp install?  no.
<sophi> Anyone can help me??
<andrew__> i installed ubuntu 9.04 and now i have no minimize/maximize/close buttons on my windows
<andrew__> any idea how to fix
<arrrghhh> niko__, even if it's possible... which it may be... with some embedded setup but either way, this is not the room to ask that.
<niko__> have an empty msi and need to install xp to it
<Scunizi> russ5811: ah.. so really it should be hooked up to the router (I'm thinking)
<tritium> andrew__: 9.04 is not supported yet, as it's not even released yet.  Questions in #ubuntu+1, please.
<arrrghhh> andrew__, this room for production ubuntu.  8.10.
<Scunizi> russ5811: do the instructions give you a unique ip address for accessing it?
<niko__> it is a ubuntu question
<russ5811> well, the router is hooked up to a powerline adapter, the pc connects to anothe powerline adapter so it can communicate with the router.
<sophi> Anyone can help me??
<russ5811> the box i'm trying to add goes in another outlet to essentially split the signal to 4 more devices
<ccherrett> jtek: hey man
<ccherrett> jtek: people quit and join and talk constantly
<sophi> #xubuntu
<arrrghhh> russ5811, i've heard those powerline switches are very poor... not only crap bandwidth (12mbps max) but they're expensive and dodgy...
<ccherrett> jtek: easy to loose track of what is going on
<ccherrett> jtek: possibly 10 conversations at once
<sophi> anyone please help me ... i have problem installing lgtk-x11-2.0
<russ5811> i'm getting 150 mbps and streaming HD much better than my wireless
<arrrghhh> powerline doesn't do 150mbps.
<jtek> ccherrett tell me about it
<ccherrett> jtek: :)
<russ5811> says so on the box...actually 200, but i'm only getting 150
<zael> come funziona
<zael> ?
<Scunizi> russ5811: ah ok.. I get it .. you're computer won't actually "see" it in the classic sense.. it should be invisible to the computer.. just a connection to the router.. if you're not connecting to the router through the powerline adaptors then there may be some additional setup on the initial adaptor that plugs into the main router.
<fallore> i am trying to install ubuntu 8.10 from a mini cd on to a compact flash ide adaptor. the install seems to have worked but when i boot i get an error saying "grub loading stage1.5Read error"
<zael> nice
<zael> sorry
<russ5811> scunizi, you got it
<zael> a
<russ5811> i don't need net connnectivity to configure this box. just need my vm to see it, so i can configure it
<Scunizi> russ5811: so on the main adaptor plugged into the router.. does that have a unique IP address for setup?
<Kikkomaso> Ok here we go
<sophi> how to install lgtk-x11-2.0 package?
<sophi> any idea??
<russ5811> if so, i don't know how to find it. it's "invisible" to my network. it is basically like having a really long cat5 from my pc to my router
<Scunizi> russ5811: do you have to configure each powerline adaptor used for each computer?
<Geri> sophi: is it in synaptic?
<Kikkomaso> I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 to my aspire one, and everything has worked; unfortunately now it says "udevd-event [1496]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit
<chris__> does anybody have install the xubuntu8.10 on the x60?
<n8tuserf> russ5811-> can you draw the network layout? pictures are worth a thousand words...
<russ5811> sure n8tuserf but how to show you?
<foolz> if I am trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, what entries should I have in my sources.list file? is there anyplace to find a copy of that file that points to the correct locations? I have tried various things (including adding the three entries found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades) and nothing has worked... it's hard to know what is right or wrong when I can't find any clear picture of what I am supposed to have i
<foolz> n sources.list
<chris__> I have some problems on my x60 vga.
<n8tuserf> russ5811-> post it in a page where it accepts jpeg
<wolter> how must the /home directory be chowned ??
<russ5811> ok, give me a minute, i'll put it on picasa
<wolter> i did # chown user:user /home/user
<wolter> but it said as a warning that i must own the home directory and whatnot
<sophi> Geri: i tried searching lgtk-x11-2.0  in synaptic but i dint find
<n8tuserf> foolz-> do a fresh install, not an upgrade, upgrade usually have problems
<tonyyarusso> russ5811: Honestly, the easiest way is to bring the adaptor's with you to a friend's house and use Windows to configure it.  We ended up using my dad's laptop.
<Scunizi> n8tuserf: let me see if I can explain for russ5811 .. wall to internet modem to router to powerline adaptor.. move to anywhere in the house and plug in another powerline adaptor and plug the computer into that.. viola internet connection.. if it's configured correctly
<tonyyarusso> Scunizi: yes, you have to do each adaptor once, but after that it doesn't matter.
<russ5811> scunizi, you got it
<Scunizi> tonyyarusso: what do you actually "do" to the adaptor?
<foolz> n8tuserf - yeah, I will probably give up soon and do a fresh install... I was just hoping to get the upgrade to work since I am assuming the fresh install will just present me with its own set of issues (just based on my past experiences, hehe)
<russ5811> problem is, adding switch to the existing network requires configuration.. but can't access the utils on a linux box
<Scunizi> russ5811: is there a program that installs on windows for configuration?
<tonyyarusso> Scunizi: I think you set a "channel" or similar configuration and a "password", so they only talk to each other, not random stuff upstream along the power grid (ie, snooping neighbors).
<russ5811> yes, i put it in my win 7 vm, but back to the problem of the vm not "seeing" the switch via the ethernet conn
<Scunizi> tonyyarusso: ah.. kinda like WPA type protection
<foolz> if I do choose to do a clean install, do I have to uninstall my current Ubuntu installation first, or can I just burn an 8.10 installation CD or whatever, and overwrite my current install?  I have been letting my linux knowledge stagnate lately...
<tonyyarusso> Scunizi: kinda, yeah
<n8tuserf> foolz-> create a new partition for the newer os
<Scunizi> russ5811: I mean .. is there software that has to be installed on windows to program the adaptor?
<sophi> Geri: i tried searching lgtk-x11-2.0  in synaptic but i dint find
<russ5811> scunizi. yes there is. and i installed it in my vm
<houstond> Question guys, how do i check to see what kinda of video card i have, running ubuntu 8.10, also how do i know if i have the correct driver for the video card
<tonyyarusso> houstond: lspci should give you that information.
<houstond> lspci?
<tonyyarusso> houstond: it's a command.
<sophi> Geri: i have pasted log here--- http://paste.ubuntu.com/116692/
<houstond> gocha
<n8tuserf> houstond -> try   sudo ddcprobe
<houstond> so what should i try first? lspci   or sudo ddcprobe?
<sophi> how to install lgtk-x11-2
<n8tuserf> houstond -> correct driver is relative if you are able to view the resolution you need, then it is working, its working or not
<sophi> any idea??
<Scunizi> russ5811: could be a win7 problem.. firewall.. permissions etc.. if you can take that same machine directly to the router and win7 can make a connection to the internet through the linux host then the adaptor should also be seen.. make sense?
<sophi> any idea??
<fallore> i am trying to install ubuntu 8.10 from a mini cd on to a compact flash ide adaptor. the install seems to have worked but when i boot i get an error saying "grub loading stage1.5Read error"
<Gerinych> sophi: it says that because the package's not in synaptic
<houstond> um heres the thing, im gettin World of warcraft on my pc, its on and running, just a lil slow. the forums said that could be cause by not having the correct driver
<qcjn> can we use rsync so it --delete just on one side, the destination
<russ5811> it does, the win7 vm and a winxp vm "see" the router through firefox and IE, however, these stupid config utils don't "see" the switch when it takes the place of the router...follow?
<foolz> n8tuserf, if I installed the newer OS on a separate partition, wouldn't that take up more room?
<wolter> but it said as a warning that i must own the home directory and whatnot
<Scunizi> russ5811: yep.. do you have more than one adaptor?  if so make a switch and see if the adaptor just has an issue.
<sophi> Gerinych:  so i cant install those package?
<Marfi> are there any mods that can change my whois to hide the user?
<Gerinych> sophi: im not sure if it exists, what's the package for?
<draginxx> how do I install a debian package thats 32 bit on a 64 bit machine?
<draginxx> whats the command for it dkpg --force?
<russ5811> scunizi, i'll try that and come back if necessary. thanks for helping
<tonyyarusso> draginxx: Step 1:  You run Debian.
<draginxx> tonyskapunk, sorry meant ubuntu
<russ5811> thanks to everyone else who tried to help so far too!
<draginxx> tonyyarusso, *
<Scunizi> russ5811: np.. good luck.. I just wish they didn't have propriatory software like that. drives me nuts.
<tonyyarusso> draginxx: 'k.  :)  You install ia32libs and use --force-architecture iirc.
<russ5811> danke
<draginxx> and --force-arch thanks D
<houstond> so i ran the first command, got info about my video card, so i assume its running fine, anyone here familiar with setting up wow on ubuntu?
<fallore> does anyone know if ubuntu 8.10 can be installed on a compact flash disk and an IDE-compact flash adaptor?
<Marfi> any ops on?
<Scunizi> russ5811: bitter.. sp?
<russ5811> bitte
<Marfi> houstond, what problem are you having?
<sophi> Gerinych:  its for a displaying video in firefox browser
<Scunizi> russ5811: schuss?
<wehttamb> what is the compatability like with the newest imacs? im thinking about getting an 24" imac and running ubuntu on it
<houstond> its just running a little slow marfi,
<k-stamp> having issues configuring, error message: checking for jpeg_start_compress in -ljpeg... no
<k-stamp> configure: error: zm requires libjpeg.a
<Marfi> houstond, whats the output of glxgears?
<tonyyarusso> Marfi: most of those things are just settings in your IRC client - check the prefs and documentation for that.
<houstond> I've worked out every other problem so far
<houstond> the only thing i cant fix is it running a little slow
<Marfi> houstond, try to run it with the -opengl flag. wine Wow.exe -opengl . that works for me
<Scunizi> russ5811: it's been a lot of years but I lived in deutchland for 3 years in my late teens and early 20's
<Louis_> how do i create a samba share that is readable, writeable, and executable for everyone on the network?
<Marfi> tonyskapunk, alright, ill check it out. thanks
<russ5811> i'm only beginning to study it
<houstond> i have it setup for opengl and it turns on and runs, just really low fps
<Marfi> Louis_, right click, share?
<russ5811> i speak spanish and a bit of russian, figured i'd try german
<Louis_> Marfi:  sorry.  I have to do it via CLI
<Marfi> houstond, have you intalled the drivers for the card?
<Louis_> I have to edit smb.conf
<Scunizi> russ5811: ah.. Ein Mass Bitte.. =  Ein beer bitte
<k-stamp> I am having trouble configuring zoneminder
<sophi> Gerinych:  i have pasted my Makefile , pls have a look,
<Marfi> Louis_, ah, ok. don't have a server set up, so i couldn't tell ya. ;)
<houstond> no i haven't
<Louis_> Marfi:  no problem =)  I should have specified
<Marfi> Louis_, hehe, its all good
<Marfi> houstond, what type of videocard do you have?
<Louis_> How do I set up a samba share that is read/write/executable to everyone via CLI?  What should my smb.conf look like?
<houstond> ummm gimme a sec let me see if i can figure it out
<Marfi> Louis_, let me check my smb.conf. i have samba set up on this 'puter
<Louis_> Marfi:  sure, thanks
<Dat1> Hello, i need some help with reinstalling grub.  Can anyone direct me to a URL?  I have looked, but am not sure what to trust
<houstond> hehe any command i can run that will tell me that info marfi? sorry im linux noob
<Scunizi> !grub | Dat1
<ubottu> Dat1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ec_ru> hi
<ec_ru> how can i see the users
<Clearzen> so I just bought a 1.5tb drive but my server refuses to boot with it connected. Any suggestions?
<Marfi> houstond, go to system > administrator > hardware drivers, and enable the drivers there. what type of card is it?
 * Ladywarrior wonders if I need anti virus program with ubuntu?
<Dat1> Thanks Scunizi
<ec_ru> How can i see users on this channel im on xchat
<houstond> it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<DasEI1> !virus | Ladywarrior
<ubottu> Ladywarrior: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<plazia> ec_ru, ctrl+f7
<Marfi> houstond, what type of video card are you using?
<Scunizi> Clearzen: It's an SATA drive right.. try adding pci=nomsi to the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.list
<sophi> Gerinych:  i m using 32-bit version of ubuntu
<houstond> im not sure :-( linux noob
<Scunizi> Clearzen: or /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ladywarrior> thanks
<houstond> i know my card is capable of running wow, it ran it perfectly when i had windows
<Clearzen> Scunizi: thanks. will try it out
<ec_ru> What package do i have to download to set up all the graphic interface stuff
 * Ladywarrior is new to ubuntu but I am getting to like this alot
<ec_ru> like the cube thing etc
<Marfi> houstond, did you put the card in? how many frames does glxgears get when you run it?
<Marfi> houstond, applications > accessories > terminal, and glxgears. wait for it to print the FPS
<wolter> hi
<Gerinych> sophi: not sure if i can help you, try looking for libgtk-x11-2.0 instead
<Marfi> Louis_, nothing is jumping out in the smb.conf
<wolter> is it possible to remove the symbolic link emblems from folders? if so, can i choose which?
<Louis_> Marfi:  can I see your smb.conf?
<Marfi> Louis_, yea, hold on
<houstond> my avg fps looks to be about 700 marfi
<ec_ru> whats ur fps on glxgears?
<Louis_> Marfi:  do you have any shares that are r/w/x for everyone on the network?
<Marfi> Louis_, yes
<ec_ru> Is there any other way to launch this other than terminal?
<Louis_> Marfi:  okay thanks
<Marfi> np
<ubuntu_> i made a usb start up disk and i was wondering if i am able to install graphic card drivers on it
<sophi> Gerinych: same with libgtk-x11-2.0...
<Marfi> houstond, type lspci. what is the video adapter?
<Scunizi> ubuntu_: maybe if you have enough ram.. the cd doesn't touch your HD.
<vostibackle> Is there an easy way to use the desktop CD to install ubuntu, but include an optional way to use the install as a server install?
<ubuntu_> Scunizi:  its on my usb
<Scunizi> vostibackle: you install the desktop and then after you can install LAMP for the server portion
<Marfi> Louis_, http://pastebin.com/m7b9df3ef
<ubuntu_> Scunizi:  and i have 4 gb of ram
<Scunizi> ubuntu_: still RAM dependant
<Scunizi> ubuntu_: try..
<Louis_> Marfi:  thanks a lot
<ubuntu_> Scunizi: ok is it posible this will mess up my start up usb
<vostibackle> I mean as regards user login and turning off x and whatever else has to be done
<Gerinych> sophi: what ubuntu do you have
<Marfi> Louis_, np
<Scunizi> ubuntu_: no.. shouldn't
<sophi> Gerinych: Xubuntu
<tsrk> uh
<Gerinych> sophi: ok, what version
<tsrk> what happened?
<ubuntu_> Scunizi: also i will be useing this on other computers i know the driver will only work on this one do you think ill have problems if i use it on other computer
<wolter> can i remove the symbolic link emblem from a folder?
<tsrk> freenode doesn't split!
<Marfi> lol
<tsrk> anyway, how can I do a "press any key to continue" in a bash script?
<Marfi> i don't think i have ever been kicked off by a split
<n8tuserff> vostibackle -> i dont know, but try to install with debootstrap within livecd  and then you get to pick and choose which package to install with tasksel
<tsrk> Marfi, you don't get kicked off, to them it looks like we got kicked off
<Dat1> ﻿Scunizi: Thanks alot, got Grub back.  Was too lazy to disconnect my other drives after installing xubuntu to usb
<tsrk> that's why it's called a split
<Marfi> tsrk, ah, ok
<sophi> Gerinych: 8.10
<Marfi> how do i change my whois information?
<Marfi> lol, wow
<Voox> anyone know if there is a fix for intel gm965 video tearing?
<sophi> how to install lgtk-x11-2
<sophi> Gerinych: 8.10
<Anacranom> looks like a big split
<SJrX> n8tuserff yes, so really there is a bunch of crap I don't need but as I said it was the only legit version of windows I had that I could dual boot under VMWare
<pixelated> SJrX, wish i had 2003... i am just stuck with XP and vista
<fogobogo> lol?
<n8tuserff> SJrX -> perhaps you can disable several server services on windows 2003 and see if it will pick up
<Voox> anyone know if there is a fix for intel gm965 video tearing?
<a555> yup, any idea of how to get the ubuntu cube? i forget it is sudo apt get compiz something?
<Firio> Can't find any on the site u gave me afaik
<SJrX> n8tuserff Hmmmmm I dunno I guess it could also be VMWare, cause it seems like CPU Usage is either 0% or 100% and dead slow.
<n8tuserff> SJrX -> possibly yeah.. its trial and error kind of thing to tune it to your liking
<a555> Any idea of how to get the ubuntu cube? i forget it is sudo apt get compiz something?
<sophi> how to install lgtk-x11-2
<Voox> a555, sudo apt-get install compiz
<Firio> Can someone help me with a problem about using wireless internet on ubuntu?
<pixelated> a555 probly 'sudo apt-get install compiz*'
<SJrX> Ubuntu Cube? You might need the compiz manager
<a555> i have compiz but not option for the cube, i had it before
<andre_pl> i've got an external HDD that has been fscking for about 48 hours. i dont care about the data, i'm pretty sure its all trashed anyway.. but is this normal?
<houstond> ok so i went to the website for my laptop and the drivers they offer are for windows only i think
<Voox> a555, you could also go to add/remove type in compiz manager and install that
<andre_pl> its been asking me if I want to clony multiplied locks every once in awhile
<a555> Voox that is how i originally installed it
<Firio> So what shall I do?
<pixelated> andre_pl, it is uncommon but is possible...
<Scunizi> houstond: look in system>admin>synaptic package manager .. search for your brand of card
<newmember> with two NIC cards I wouldn't set the "gateway" for each NIC in the interfaces file?
<Voox> a555, if you have compiz manager, to go system->preferences->compiz manager options (forgot the name) and enable the cube there
<newmember> I would just have one gateway?
<pixelated> newmember, yes, for your primary inet access
<newmember> pixelated: ty
<pixelated> newmember, yes one for your... etc
<andre_pl> pixelated: the drive has been "traumatized" a bit. tried to do some repartitioning and cancelled because gparted appeared to be frozen after 3-4 hours of doing absolutely nothing, but I think it just trashed the disk, leaving it in this sorry state
<a555> its not sudo apt-get compiz there is more at the end of compiz, i am pretty sure
<a555> yes one gateway
<pixelated> a555 probly 'sudo apt-get install compiz*'
<pixelated> andre_pl, then it would probly be best to wipe and redo
<overlord> a555, are you talking about "compizconfig-settings-manager" ?
<disappearedng> Any1 here knows anytool that I could use for offline browsing? (saving an entire site to database)
<Firio> I really need the help
<a555> overlord, yes that is it the * also worked.. thank you! ;-)
<overlord> =)
<pixelated> a555, should have done it the first time i suggested it ;')
<andre_pl> pixelated: whats the best way to do that without having to wait another 48 hours, I just want a clean empty ext3 drive again
<pixelated> andre_pl, repartition it, is it your boot disk?
<a555> pixelated, i did just took a second to get back used to linux :P
<mikeshollen> Is there a way to put my system monitor on my task bar?
<mikeshollen> I want to monitor my CPU and RAM usage
<mikeshollen> And it would be nice to monitor the video card as well
<andre_pl> pixelated: no its a usb drive.  when I tried to repartition with gparted it just hung for hours. :S
<Scunizi> mikeshollen: right mouse click while pointed at the task bar and choose Add.. look for system monitor and "add" ..
<pixelated> mikeshollen, right click task bar and add applet (?)
<pixelated> andre_pl, use fdisk in a terminal
<DasEI1>  mikeshollen:right-click on the panel, add prog ..., graca isn't mentionded in most defaults, might experiement with conky or gkrellm/lmsensors for that
<Voox> anyone getting video tearing with intel integrated gfx?
<andre_pl> pixelated: will do, just waiting for fsck to die now, its being an arse.
<pixelated> Voox, tearing?
<Firio> I'm off here.. no help here
<Voox> pixelated, yeah, like horizontal halves when lots of movement occurs
<Voox> pixelated, almost as if it doesnt refresh fast enough
<sk8ball> whats tjhe best xwindows based mp3 player?
<sk8ball> xmms or ?
<BJ_> Hello
<DasEI1> !best | sk8ball
<ubottu> sk8ball: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pixelated> Voox, could be, does it stay that way or fix itself in ~1-2 seconds?
<DasEI1> !mp3 | sk8ball
<ubottu> sk8ball: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sk8ball> !commandfag
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commandfag
<Voox> pixelated, it fixes itself
<pixelated> sk8ball, the best is the one you are happiest with
<sk8ball> ok
<sk8ball> which mp3 player is superioir
<sk8ball> to the others
<pixelated> Voox, probly just crappy intel chipset, this machine has intel onboard and i dont get that but other issues
<sk8ball> superior*
<Voox> pixelated, its not the gfx card. 8.04 didnt have this and neither does windows
<DasEI1> none, sk8ball, I use amarok
<prince_jammys> sk8ball: there are many. amarok and bashee are popular one with many features. audacious is a lighter one, a bit like the old winamp.  there's also mplayer.
<mikeshollen> Can I get a few people's opinions?  I am possibly interested in building a Linux Lab for my school.  The systems I would have available to me would be P4, 333mhz ram, 4xAGP slot but standard integrated intel graphics.  These systems currently have 128MB of ram.  I would like to upgrade the ram and graphics card so they can smoothly run Ubuntu, push a 22 inch monitor and game.  Would you go with 1 or 2GB of ram (I am having 
<pixelated> Voox, check if dri is activated and using hardware acceleration
<mikeshollen> P4 2GHz systems*
<sk8ball> so would you all say amarok is the most popular?
<Voox> what's dri?
<sk8ball> !google dri
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google dri
<prince_jammys> sk8ball: it's one of the most popular ones, yep
<sk8ball> you all with all your command bots dont have one with a google script
<andre_pl> sk8ball: amarok is very popular. but will pull in a bunch of KDE libs if you dont already have them. personally I like Exaile (sp?)
<pixelated> mikeshollen, heh are they Dell systems? then i have one here... ;') i would say put 1GB ram in them
 * sk8ball shakes head
<Hornet> so ... I'm going to attempt ndiswrappering, but how does one extract drivers from installation exe's without having a windows machine with the card in question to install them on?
<sk8ball> what about audacious
<mikeshollen> pixalated: they're IBM NetVistas
<prince_jammys> sk8ball: what about it?
<DasEI1> !google > sk8ball
<ubottu> sk8ball, please see my private message
<sk8ball> i just want one with good implemntation of the coedcs and a fuckn playlist
<mikeshollen> I mean, the extra ram is pretty darn cheap
<pixelated> Voox, direct  rendering interface, its where things are drawn on the screen with the hardware of the GPU instead of the cpu doing the work
<sk8ball> like a old skool winamp 2.81
<mikeshollen> But I'm really wondering if it's going to do anything at all
<prince_jammys> sk8ball: then try audacious
<Veratyr9> how do i force quit a program in ubuntu?  like task manager in windows.  firefox decided to stay open after i closed all the windows out
<prince_jammys> sk8ball: you can use old winamp skins on it, too.
<sk8ball> i dont need to organize by id3 tags and all that shite
<DasEI1>  sk8ball : winamp even runs under wine
<pixelated> mikeshollen, going from 128 to 1GB will do alot, 1-2 wont be really noticable...
<gleesond> is there an application for maneging the quick launch keys on my laptop?
<sk8ball> das, fuck wine
<sophi> #mplayer
<sk8ball> i can boot the windows machine
<sk8ball> for windows
<DasEI1> !language > sk8ball
<ubottu> sk8ball, please see my private message
<pixelated> !040
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 040
<pixelated> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<sk8ball> Das, go recompile your kernel or something
<sargento> Good Evening, is there any way I can see my Bluetooth password in terminal?
<Hornet> for the purposes of ndiswrapper, how does one extract wifi drivers from installation exe's without having a windows machine with the card in question to install them on?
<sargento> Is there any way I can see my own PC Bluetooth password in terminal?
<pixelated> Hornet, it should be able to extract from a exe the driver
<Veratyr9> how do i force quit a program in ubuntu?  like task manager in windows.  firefox decided to stay open after i closed all the windows out
<sargento> Veratyr9: you can use killall command in terminal
<DasEI1> Hornet:if it's just the extraction, wine shall do it
<radsy> kill -9 !
<Gerinych> sophi, i think i found the packages that can help
<Gerinych> sopgi: libgtkextra-x11-2.0-1
<sargento> Is there any way I can see my own PC Bluetooth password in terminal?
<DasEI1> !ndiswrapper | Hornet
<ubottu> Hornet: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hornet> ah, going to be fun installing wine without internet access :\
<Hornet> I've read the manual, thanks
<DasEI1> Hornet: ups, catch 22
<Veratyr9> killall eh? is this gonna be like the last answer of ctrl+alt+backspace? lol
<prince_jammys> Veratyr9: pkill firefox, or killall firefox
<mikeshollen> Next question, what about a video card?  I could leave it with the intel integrated graphics but I assume it'll suck with compiz and games.  I could pick up an FX5200 card for about $35 with 256MB ram, or I could get a 6200 with 512MB video ram for about $55.  There's also a 7600GT w/512MB of ram for $110.  However the motherboard only supports 4xAGP (not 8).  What do you think I should use for gaming?
<Veratyr9> thx
<meshuggah> hello everyone
<DasEI1> Veratyr9: nope, it just kill all childprocesses of a parent, too
<newmember> I am trying to write my own start/stop script.  What does this mean?  start-stop-daemon: Unable to set gid to 1001 (Operation not permitted)
<sophi> Gerinych: it is already installed in my system.
<sargento> Veratyr9: Nop, Ctrl+alt+backspace is for restaring graphics, killall is to close applications
<DasEI1> newmember: did you make the script executable ?
<sk8ball> vera
<sk8ball> goto terminal
<sk8ball> ps -A | grep firefox
<sk8ball> kill -9 pid
<pixelated> mikeshollen, do the machines have a agp slot?
<sk8ball> pid being the pid associated with the process
<Veratyr9> got it, thanks guys
<radsy> kill -9 `pgrep firefox`
<saurabhshah> or you could just open the process manager
<radsy> lots of ways to do it :)
<mikeshollen> pixelated: they're 4xAGP, would you like a link to the machine's stats?
<sargento> Is there any way I can see my own PC Bluetooth password in terminal?
<pixelated> mikeshollen, sure
<Veratyr9> the more ways the better
<prince_jammys> you don't have to kill -9 it, unless it refuses to die by other means
<newmember> DasEI1: -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1523 2009-02-10 20:19 alfresco
<sk8ball> prince, why give it a chance
<sk8ball> just force the kill
<mikeshollen> Can I take this to a IM pixelated?
<newmember> DasEI1: so the script is exec, I am going to check the program folder
<prince_jammys> sk8ball: because you don't give firefox a chance to clean up with -9
<pixelated> mikeshollen, sure
<DasEI1> newmember: so only root can run it  (sudo)
<newmember> DasEI1: I think I want it root because its in my init.d folder.   I have the applicaiton running starting under a user 1001
<sk8ball> prince, as in garbage collection/memory clean up
<sk8ball> or just its own bs?
<prince_jammys> sk8ball: yes, and temp files
<DasEI1> newmember: ok, chmod 775 tried ?
<prince_jammys> sk8ball: stuff it would clean up if killed with less radical signals
<houstond> ok i've searched the toshiba website and googled. i cant find out where to download my video card driver for linux
<prince_jammys> sk8ball: kill -9 is like throwing a grenade at it ;)
<sk8ball> doesnt the kernel end up cleaning up stray garbage at some point?
<nick|here> i have 3 gateways on my subnet. (192.168.1.1, 192.168.1.2, 192.168.1.3) can i use three of them at the same time as a one connection? (merging their bandwiths in to one big pipe) ?
<houstond> can someone point me in the right direction?
<newmember> DasEI1: good thought, I changed the permisions on the folder the program was in and it worked
<meshuggah> houstond : what is your videocard?
<zloog> Anyone ever heard of Data.Data?
<DasEI1> !yay | newmember
<ubottu> newmember: Glad you made it! :-)
<Scunizi> houstond: stop thinking that you have to be on the web to get the driver for your card.. It may already be available in ubuntu just not activated yet.. let meshuggah know what kind of card and he can probably help you.
<erbi> d
<newmember> DasEI1: how do I make the start script start automatically when the server starts?
<sk8ball> prince, doesnt the kernel end up cleaning up stray garbage at some point?
<ras2> hey guys ihave ubuntu prblem
<DasEI1> newmember: put it in /etc/rc.local
<sk8ball> ras, ok
<sk8ball> atleast dont ask to ask
<ras2> ihave problem
<sk8ball> just fuckn ask
<ras2> with login window
<sk8ball> the most they can do is tell you to fuck off
<KronicKoh> hey guys
<sk8ball> ad give you some little !command about chan rules
<ras2> wired letters appears in error message
<DasEI1> newmember: or ask again here to integrate in init's runlevel, I gtg now
<ras2> i tried
<newmember> DasEI1: ty
<ras2> the terminal
<ras2> to reinstall login
<KronicKoh> anyone heard of 64studio? running off of debian and ubuntu
 * sk8ball smacks prince_jjammys
<ras2> but nothing
 * sk8ball smacks prince_jammys
<quibbler> !enter | ras2
<ubottu> ras2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<prince_jammys> sk8ball: huh?
<sk8ball> prince, doesnt the kernel end up cleaning up stray garbage at some point?
<kyledr> what should i install to make mplayer work better with video? i'm using opengl as an output driver but it's slow
<ras2> ok
<sk8ball> prince, memory wise
<ras2> the system ccannot connect to the net itried ipup --force
<ras2> but also not thing
<prince_jammys> sk8ball: probably, but you rarely have to kill -9. the kernel's not going to delete temporary dirs and files, or whatever other crap the program would otherwise take care of before quitting
<sk8ball> prince, well of course
<ras2> how can i connect to the net through terminal to fix my problems
<sk8ball> but firefox conviniently enough will do that for you on next execution
<prince_jammys> sk8ball: if the program will only quit with kill -9, it's usually a crap program
<sk8ball> prince, do you use firefox?
<newmember> ras2: did you install the sshd server?
<prince_jammys> sk8ball: not any more. i use opera
<ras2> id do not know
<ras2> but ithink yes
<sk8ball> who has the highest acid test scroe these days
<sk8ball> any idea prince?
<sk8ball> score*
<ras2> guys any body have a solution ??
<thorsten11> exit
<Scunizi> ras2: you want to connect to the net via terminal?  sudo apt-get install elinks..  then type elinks to load.. g to enter a web address and enter.
<izzle> Hi
<anij> hello
<yossarian> hey peeps
<izzle> what kind of package management does ubuntu have? RPM?
<izzle> deb?
<syockit> deb
<lstarnes> izzle: deb
<yossarian> izzle:  deb
<izzle> use apt-get?
<syockit> yes
<prince_jammys> all together now
<izzle> you guys said deb right? ;-D
<syockit> apt on deb
<prince_jammys> izzle: no, actually, it's deb
<izzle> haha
<yossarian> i've just installed wine-doors but for some reason i can't start it. i'm on intrepid x64.
<ice_cream> !deb > ice_cream
<ubottu> ice_cream, please see my private message
<yossarian> any ideas, anyone?
<syockit> poor ice_crean
<prince_jammys> izzle: if you're used to debian, same idea. any front-end to dpkg (apt-get, aptitude, synaptic...)
<anij> anyone done linux from scratch?
<izzle> word
<prince_jammys> or dpkg itself, if that's your thing
<ice_cream> the whole apt system is referred to as 'deb'  ?
<arghh2d2> anij: no but i've thought about it
<sophi> how to install lgtk-x11-2?
<prince_jammys> ice_cream: i refer to it as 'apt'
<ice_cream> yea, me too...what is this debiness
<prince_jammys> Debby Anne
<anij> i was going to try LFS inside a virtual machine, anyone done it before?
<yossarian> why can't i start wine-doors :(
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<anij> i was going to try LFS inside a virtual machine, anyone done it before?
<yossarian> does anyone here think using 64 bit ubuntu is worth the headache?
<Scunizi> no
<anij> no
<thevoox> can someone help me compile the latest intel driver? I'm getting some errors when trying to ./configure
<yossarian> :\
<anij> ok guess no one here has LFS'd in a virtual environement
<anij> better go try and put up a tutorial
<Geboy> what can i replace webmin with in hardy?
<thevoox> when i try to configure the latest intel gfx driver, I get this error http://pastebin.com/m7ff10d4b
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas why Ubuntu is loading an OD document differently on Ubuntu than in Windows? Like, different margins, etc?
<Scunizi> GodfatherofEire: 3.0 version on win and 2.xx version on ubuntu?
<GodfatherofEire> Yup
<GodfatherofEire> I presume that was a bad Idea>
<GodfatherofEire> *?
<Scunizi> there's your andser
<GodfatherofEire> Looks like I'll just have to get the printer working on Windows then
<Geboy> anybody know what can i use to configure squid remotely like webmin does?
<MeVsTheVoices> What is the command for document viewer?
<Scunizi> MeVsTheVoices: evince
<MeVsTheVoices> Scunizi: Thank you!
<palomer> what's the latest ubuntu called?
<Scunizi> new
<MeVsTheVoices> Intrebid Ibex
<Fractured> does using Unetbootin allow you to save changes while using the OS and have them saved to the USB stick?
<palomer> cool
<tonyyarusso> Fractured: yes
<Fractured> awwsome, thanks tonyyarusso
<yossarian> damn damn damn
<KronicKoh> QUESTION:::: What other flavors of LINUX should i DOWNLOAD
<yossarian> i get this error in the terminal when running wine-doors after the program seemingly starts:
<XDS2010> KronicKoh:  Depends on your hardware.
<KronicKoh> Ive got kubuntu 8.10, unbunto studio 8.10, 65studio
<KronicKoh> YDL 6.1
<KronicKoh> for my PS3
<yossarian> typeError: can't concatenate str and nonetype objects
<yossarian> what does this mean?
<KronicKoh> p4 3ghz, potential 4gb ram
<XDS2010> KronicKoh:  I've been playing with Mythdora I like it
<quibbler> KronicKoh: http://distrowatch.com/
<KronicKoh> mind PM'ing me?
<XDS2010> SLAX is always good too KronicKoh
<prince_jammys> yossarian: it's a python error.
<XDS2010> yeah check out the distro site
<yossarian> prince_jammys: what can i do?
<KronicKoh> I've finally got to the point where I can use LINUX as an OS
<KronicKoh> but now I'm going to mainly focus on how to properly record audio in linux
<KronicKoh> w00000t
<KronicKoh> =D
<prince_jammys> yossarian: most likely some error in the code of the prog, or maybe you're invoking it with wrong params
<yossarian> prince_jammys:  are you familiar with wine-doors?
<prince_jammys> yossarian: not at all
<KronicKoh> thank you for distrowatch... mui gracias
<KronicKoh> =D
<prince_jammys> yossarian: i'd first try google: 'ubuntu wine-doors "typeError: can't concatenate"' and see if someone else stumbled into this
<KronicKoh> iWreck.net
<XDS2010> KronicKoh:  babene
<XDS2010> ;)
<quibbler> KronicKoh: nada
<KronicKoh> nada? haha
<KronicKoh> nothing, you r nada?
<KronicKoh> *no problemo
<KronicKoh> just blame the ho
<KronicKoh> =D
<yossarian> prince_jammys: i've tried. maybe it's just me but i haven't found anything relevant :(
<JPSman> so, i am an idiot, I just looked at my system startup setting and saw that i have EM64T capable processor.  How can I test this?  do I have to download another version of Ubuntu 64-bit and run a live CD?
<qike006> 请问一下使用XUbuntu的朋友，怎样使后来新建的的用户与安装时建的用户功能相同？
<quibbler> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<JPSman> what benefits do 64bit have to offer?
<Flannel> JPSman: for 'regular people'?  More address space for RAM
<JPSman> Flannel - yeah, I suppose I am a regular person.  What does it offer for processing speed?
<simone> hey
<patmanpato> hi
<simone> i'm trying out intrepid
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "The scripts in the DEB program package 'initscripts' initialize a standard #debian GNU/Linux system at boot time and finalize it at halt or reboot time." How is halt time defined?
<Flannel> JPSman: No (well, not directly), but with the wider datawidth, you can do larger computations faster, and also the architecture itself has a number of improvements, lack of register starvation, etc.  But for the stuff most people do, the biggest benefit is that you have have more RAM (more than 3.2ish GB)
<simone> glad they solved smb and geforce4 problems
<patmanpato> i have an external ext3 hard drive, and i was wondering what the easiest way to mount it is, so that regular users can have write access to it, any one have any ideas?
<simone> but i notice it's quite cpu consuming!!
<JPSman> Flannel - right now I have 2 gigs, so your saying that it would increase the ram and address registration because it has a "wider" path than 32 bit?
<ice_cream> Flannel, 32bit os is limited to only 3.2 ? thought it could handle closer to 4
<JPSman> yeah, I decided against it, I dont know what programs i would be running that can use 64 bit anyhow
<sophi> hi icecream
<sophi> hi ice_cream
<JPSman> night yall
<ice_cream> hi
<sophi> :-)
<koshari> JPSman you can move a 64bit word on a 64 bit machine in one execution
<aaditya> if i change a user's default shell to something like /bin/false, will it prevent the user from logging into Gnome via GDM?
<chalcedony> what to do about resetting one of my two monitor's settings if System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution is not detecting my settings this time?
<fallore> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 and i'm getting a "GRUB Loading stage1.5Read Error" message after i boot
<aaditya> chalcedony: xrandr --auto
<aaditya> or just 'xrandr'
<aaditya> or 'man xrandr for more details'
<chalcedony> aaditya: i'll try that
<aaditya> 'man xrandr'
<aaditya> lol
<aaditya> rest wasn't meant to be a part of quotes
<aaditya> good luck
<simone> sorry
<YESman> нифига народу
<YESman> !
<simone> does anyone know toshiba satellite 1950?
<simone> it's a Pc from 2003
<ice_cream> =P
<Daemonic> 32bit, 64bit.. bleh.. do what I do.. I run 108547283857693493bit 34857584gigs of ram. no problems here!
<YESman> че за канетель?
<Sylphid> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<YESman> вы тут по руски ботаите
<YESman> !
<zer0o> hi guys im about to buy an external hard drive, is there any known issue? shall i buy a particular one instead of another? thanks
<aaditya> Sylphid: how did you know that he was speaking russian?
<Failrar> zer0o, nope
<siva> hi
<ice_cream> aaditya, was obvious
<bullgard4> patmanpato: The easiest way is to use the applet 'Disk Mounter'
<hemanth> can i setup a web server with dhcp ?
<siva> anyone help me about the evolution of virus
<zer0o> Failrar: u mean there arent known issue and i can buy whatever?
<Sylphid> aaditya, just looked like russian
<Failrar> no know issues
<aaditya> Sylphid: nice guess
<Failrar> as long as it's usb mass storage
<aaditya> wasn't quite obvious to me
<aaditya> could have guessed though
<Sylphid> aaditya, babblefish helps though
<Vekser_sec_choic> how dO i save state in KDKE4?
<amerinese> hi what is the protocol/service i would use to share a folder over the internet with a username/password?  (not just visible on my local network)
<sophi> anyone help me i am getting error: gdk/gdkkeysyms.h: No such file or directory
<aaditya> amerinese: if it's for personal use, consider using sftp (ssh)
<amerinese> i'd like windows users to be able to look at it like a regular folder, not something that requires a different method of interaction like ftp
<sophi> If anyone could shed some light on this I would be very grateful
<aaditya> amerinese: there are free tools available that make sftp look like windows drives
<aaditya> If i change a user's default shell to something like /bin/false, will it prevent the user from logging into Gnome via GDM?
<amerinese> aaditya: is samba something used for situations like this?
<amerinese> or is that a local thing?
<amerinese> aaditya: that sounds workable, but not as ideal as it does require an extra step for each user to install something
<amerinese> but i appreciate the suggestion
<aaditya> amerinese: if you're trying to share it on a LAN, then go for samba. i'm not sure if samba is safe enough to be exposed on the internet
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<aaditya> SFTP is encrypted btw
<fallore> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 and i'm getting a "GRUB Loading stage1.5Read Error" message after i boot. anyone know what's going on? it's installed on a compact flash disk with an IDE adaptor
<silv3r_m001> for the past few days I see that sometime the hard disk suddenly starts working vigorously and the computer becomes almost hanged ... why ?
<aaditya> !grub fallore
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub fallore
<aaditya> :s
<aaditya> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<silv3r_m001> is it related to some kind of file indexing running in the background
<amerinese> aaditya: ok, will look into it, thanks
<aaditya> you're welcome
<Until_It_Sleeps> !getting laid.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getting laid.
<srid> does anyone know how to move cursor from one monitor to the second monitor? using some keyboard shortcut? it is painful to use the mouse/trackpoint for the delay involved.
<Until_It_Sleeps> :P Sorry, I just had to do that.
<sexcopter> hi, i'm downloading a couple of videos, and while they arrive, gnome-video-thumnailer is having a hernia. Is there a way to tell it to ignore these videos for now?
<sophi> If anyone could shed some light on this I would be very grateful
<MeVsTheVoices> Until_It_Sleeps: Careful, the almighty Flannel might catch you away!
<Until_It_Sleeps> heh
<fallore> aaditya: didn't see anything in there regarding my situation :/
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "The scripts in the DEB program package 'initscripts' initialize a standard #debian GNU/Linux system at boot time and finalize it at halt or reboot time." How is halt time defined?
<aaditya> fallore: did linux ever run on your machine successfully before?
<yossarian> what do you people make of win 7?
<fallore> aaditya: no, it's a freshly built computer on a fresh compact flash disk. installed 8.10 from a mini iso or something
<chalcedony> yossarian: 42
<chalcedony> or 22 ..
<sophi> anyone help me i am getting error: gdk/gdkkeysyms.h: No such file or directory
<yossarian> chalcedony:  haha. 42? the meaning of life? :)
<yossarian> and everything
<MeVsTheVoices> yossarian: The meaning of life, the UNIVERSE, and everything
<aaditya> fallore: maybe try other related channels like ##linux
<Until_It_Sleeps> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chalcedony> yossarian: everyone i've heard talking about windows7 is that it's just like chicken.. or vista
<Until_It_Sleeps> !botchannel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botchannel
<aaditya> !botabuse > Until_It_Sleeps
<ubottu> Until_It_Sleeps, please see my private message
<Until_It_Sleeps> :D Thanks aaditya.
<yossarian> i've tried win7, thought it was just as useless as vista
<rakudave> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<yossarian> what the heck do the visuals matter if the operating system is unusable? :(
<aaditya> !ot > yossarian
<ubottu> yossarian, please see my private message
<aaditya> :)
<boscoslife> if i run ubuntu and have installed bastille for my server is there anything else i need to do to make it more secure and is bastile a good filewall program
<KyleK> hey whats the fancy network monitor thing called?
<chalcedony> aaditya: is there a way to get System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution to work again? i used it for the other monitor.. but now i want to change the settings on the main one.
<aaditya> chalcedony: not sure, i'm used to the command line
<KyleK> cacti, got it
<chalcedony> boscoslife: you're running linux. it's more secure than windows will ever be
<scr0oples> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<aaditya> chalcedony: paste your 'xrandr' output and we can go from there
<MeVsTheVoices> chalcedony: Might not be one day, who knows
<chalcedony> aaditya: wow! i prefer command line for most things.. i just felt overwhelmed . sure
<boscoslife> chalcedony: i under stand all of that i have run linux for about 4 years now
<boscoslife> i love it
<shinygiftson> hi all
<aaditya> chalcedony, no problem. there is a learning curve that we all climb some day.
<boscoslife> chalcedony: whta about the linux guru who wants to hack in though
<scr0oples> macbook pro- ubuntu? anyone?
<shinygiftson> i'm using ubuntu 7.10
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "The scripts in the DEB program package 'initscripts' initialize a standard #debian GNU/Linux system at boot time and finalize it at halt or reboot time." How is halt time defined?
<shinygiftson> we have any audio facility browser
<chalcedony> aaditya: Screen 0: minimum 2560 x 1024, current 2560 x 1024, maximum 2560 x 1024
<chalcedony> default connected 2560x1024+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<chalcedony>    2560x1024      50.0     51.0     52.0     53.0     54.0     55.0*
<shinygiftson> something like jaws in windows?
<aaditya> chalcedony: is that it?
<MeVsTheVoices> shinygiftson: A what?
<chalcedony> aaditya: that's what i got, minus the prompts (shorter paste)
<aaditya> !pb > chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony, please see my private message
<chalcedony> oh sure
<shinygiftson> MeVsTheVoices, browser for blind
<shinygiftson> ?
<bostko> hi guys
<aaditya> !ask | shinygiftson
<ubottu> shinygiftson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<exgllo> Hey I'm having some trouble with AR242x 802.11 Wireless PCI Express Adapter can't get any wireless networks to populate
<bostko> ii can't speak english very well so i will ask you for a little help
<shinygiftson> ok, ubottu
<exgllo> !ask repairing AR242x 802.11 Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<exgllo> using either ath5k or ath_pci advice needed!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scr0oples> im having some trouble booting ubuntu on my mac anyone?
<bostko> is this right
<MeVsTheVoices> shinygiftson: We have Orca as a screen reader, but jaws does more than that right?
<bostko> professional care for your personal computer
<bostko> ?
<shinygiftson> MeVsTheVoices, ok
<shinygiftson> let me try to install orca
<hemanth> anyone here , who has tried setting up a webserver with dhcp ?
<MeVsTheVoices> shinygiftson: Should be by default, for 8.10 atleast
<shinygiftson> ok
<shinygiftson> MeVsTheVoices, thx :)
<bostko> can i use any other word instead care
<exgllo> So anyone have advice for using wireless in ubuntu? Other than, Don't?
<kerm|t> exgllo: it works for me
<MeVsTheVoices> shinygiftson: No prob, theres something called perl box to help automate things, little funky alpha at the moment though, might wanna pass on that for a spell
<syockit> exgllo: use it as usual
<Until_It_Sleeps> Anyone here know what the command to defragment a Ubuntu volume is?
<shinygiftson> MeVsTheVoices, ok. Thx
<shinygiftson> :)
<kerm|t> Until_It_Sleeps: its automatic
<MeVsTheVoices> shinygiftson: http://perlbox.sourceforge.net/ if you wanna check it anyway
<MeVsTheVoices> shinygiftson: No prob
<Until_It_Sleeps> kerm|t: Erm, it is!?
<scr0oples> macbook pro- ubuntu? anyone?
<syockit> Until_It_Sleeps: usually it's fsck thing, but should be run at boot
<kerm|t> Until_It_Sleeps: the FS doesnt create fragments much so theres nothing to defrag
<MeVsTheVoices> scr0oples: It is possible, I know ppl who have, they're not about though
<shinygiftson> MeVsTheVoices, ok
<aaditya> Until_It_Sleeps: http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<exgllo> my problem I'm having with just "using the wifi" is I can't seem to get this AR242x 802.11 Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<exgllo> to actually detect a wifi network
<Until_It_Sleeps> oh... That is the coolest thing I have ever heard.
<exgllo> although according to ubuntu this driver is activated and c urrently in use
<KronicKoh> from debian, how do i get kde?
<KronicKoh> whats the command?
<syockit> Until_It_Sleeps: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3#Defragmentation
<chalcedony> aaditya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116715/
<MeVsTheVoices> KronicKoh: sudo apt-get install kde?
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "The scripts in the DEB program package 'initscripts' initialize a standard #debian GNU/Linux system at boot time and finalize it at halt or reboot time." How is halt time defined?
<aaditya> chalcedony: the other one is apparently not connected properly, or not being recognized by the OS
<MeVsTheVoices> bullgard4: Halt is a shutdown, it comes off the shutdown command
<boscoslife> chalcedony: whta about the linux guru who wants to hack in though
<Until_It_Sleeps> kthnxbai.
<chalcedony> aaditya: i think i messed up the backup by changing the name of it, is there a way to list directory names?
<MeVsTheVoices> chalcedony: As in all the directories in something
<chalcedony> boscoslife: if he's a top of the line ubuntu tech maybe.
<chalcedony> MeVsTheVoices: as in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak i remember i added a date to it, but not what it was
<exgllo> hey so when i do a sudo lshw -c network and it comes back telling me *-network DISABLED how to i enable that?
<exgllo> Physical wireless co nfiguration: broadcast=yes driver=ath5k latency=0 module=ath5k multicast=yes wireless=IEE 802.11bg *-network disabled
<MeVsTheVoices> chalcedony: `man find` look up -mtime
<prince_jammys> yossarian: sorry, got disconnected
<anders_home> morrn morrn
<bullgard4> MeVsTheVoices: Please tell me what do you mean by "to come off". (My native language is not English.)
<Canaen> I'm trying to come up with a solution for running Photoshop on Ubuntu. I've heard that under WINE, CS2 works pretty well, and CS3 and CS4 are coming up. Crossover Linux (codeweavers) says they run it perfect. Is there that much of a difference? Does anyone run Photoshop (any version)? I'm on Ubuntu 8.10, intrepid ibex.
<MeVsTheVoices> bullgard4: Halt is part of shutdown
<fallore_> i installed ubuntu 8.10 onto a compact flash disk using an IDE adaptor. it's getting the error "GRUB Stage1.5Reading Error" when I boot. I took out the card and have put it into a different computer (this one, running ubuntu 8.10) and have the ability to look at its insides. is there anything i can look at to see what the problem is?
<letalis> Canaen: have you tried the gimp for your graphic editing needs?
<MeVsTheVoices> Canaen: The only Platinum (worthwile) CS of Photoshop is CS1, its the only guaranteed work with WINE, use gimp...
<letalis> it does most of what photoshop does and does it without the need to emulate it
<MeVsTheVoices> And its awesomer
<letalis> you can even save to psd if you need to
<letalis> :)
<bullgard4> MeVsTheVoices: Shutdown is a rather long and complicated process. What part of it is halt in it?
<Canaen> My problem with GIMP is that it doesn't seem to do what I need it to do. I mean, I know how to do the things I want in photoshop, and not in GIMP
<Canaen> The tools just aren't as precise
<Canaen> or clean
<MeVsTheVoices> bullgard4: Halt is the very last thing called by shutdown (usually) if it is specified that it should be called (-h or -H) else poweroff will be called, shutting off the computer
<dragon_> Canaen: make a suggestion here and it might be considered soon - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<MeVsTheVoices> Whens next version due out?
<bullgard4> MeVsTheVoices: Ah! Thank you very much for explaining.
<rww> MeVsTheVoices: of Ubuntu? April.
<MeVsTheVoices> bullgard4: No prob!
<MeVsTheVoices> rww: Damn, not too shabby
<Canaen> dragon: thanks for the link!
<dragon_> Canaen: you're welcome
<Canaen> MeVsTheVoices: Why do you say CS1 is the only worthwhile under WINE?
<MeVsTheVoices> Canaen: Its the only one that won't frustrate the hell out of you, it works perfectly out of the box is what I'm saying, all the others have serious compatability issues
<bsusa> hello all
<MeVsTheVoices> HERRO PREEZ!
<bsusa> is their a program out there for Ubuntu that Joins FLV video files?
<Canaen> MeVsTheVoices: Thanks! The WINE website really talks up its compatibility with newer photoshops. It's nice to get another opinion
<chalcedony> MeVsTheVoices: my son is really good with linux, but he moved to texas. i got this new used monitor and i'm trying to get it to where i can see it better.
<MeVsTheVoices> Canaen: :-)
<MeVsTheVoices> chalcedony: College?
<Slart> bsusa: mencoder might do it
<chalcedony> MeVsTheVoices: he got a really good job
<MeVsTheVoices> chalcedony: Ahh ok, cool
<chalcedony> working lots and lots of hours
<exgllo> So is the next Ubuntu release supposed to have an upgrade for wifi so it can work?
<chalcedony> exgllo: wifi does work, it just takes tweaking
<rww> exgllo: I imagine that would depend on what type of Wifi card you have.
<exgllo> Not from the sources I'm talking to so far everyones agreeing that Ubuntu's wifi sucks
<exgllo> and I've been tweaking on it for 4 hours
<Vadonon> how do i shot web?
<chalcedony> Ubuntu``: then youll be glad to know that our laptop works fine on it
<Jaan|Perfect> where i can find termianl
<Jaan|Perfect> terminal
<jords> I'm trying to set some keycodes for my keyboard, but setkeycodes seems to end up with a different key than what I set: eg sudo setkeycodes e017 225, then when I use xev it says keycode 233 for that same key
<ActionParsnip> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jords> What could be going on?
<MeVsTheVoices> Or you can get tilda, and never be more than a button press away
<atom^x> UbuntuWifiFails,  mine works fine... always has
<Digital8> MeVsTheVoices: can you input ` or ~ into tilda?
<djnel> First time user of Linux, got fedup with windows and installed Ubuntu. Loving it so far. Cant get files unrared, I've downloaded the update, I can view the contents of the rar, it extract successfully it says and there is nothing on the destination :/
<Jaan|Perfect> That is pretty straight-forward
<boscoslife> if i remove sudo on my server is that a bad thing
<MeVsTheVoices> Digital: Sure thing, its just a terminal, but it hides away
<MeVsTheVoices> boscoslife: Remove sudo?
<Digital8> djnel: have you tried other rars?
<boscoslife> yes i login via root anyways and none of my users need sudo
<Digital8> MeVsTheVoices: how can you input ` or ~ if it drops down with that same key?
<rww> boscoslife: It's incredibly unsupported, but possible.
<kyledr> djnel: in terminal cd to the file and do unrar e <filename>
<djnel> I probably should... one sec I'll check...
<MeVsTheVoices> boscoslife: First of, you should never be logging in as root, you'll give me the night sweats
<coolguy891> ubuntu.comn
<MeVsTheVoices> Digital8: Ohh, you can bind it to come down on whatever, mines on F1.. never need that damn help anyway
<UbuntuWifiFails> lol simple fact the reason ubuntu fails to sell is because it takes 6 hours for a freaking wifi driver
<coolguy891> fedora is better than ubuntu
<Digital8> MeVsTheVoices: excellent
<boscoslife> MeVsTheVoices: i am logging in as root to my server i have to
<UbuntuWifiFails> so yes I know some of you jackasses have working wifi
<UbuntuWifiFails> thanks for letting me know
<coolguy891> fedora is best
<Canaen> lol
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: wifi works for me
<UbuntuWifiFails> any other helpful comments can be directed right up digital8's ass
<coolguy891> fedora is besr
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: what is your problem?
<sandGorgon> hi guys... i want to create a VM with Postgres and a lot of stuff. I'll need a very slim installation of ubuntu with apt-get though. How do I do this? Are there some VMs out there like this?
<Canaen> UbuntuWifiFails: wifi works for me, but I needed to get some help first. What's wrong?
<rww> !guidelines | UbuntuWifiFails, coolguy891
<ubottu> UbuntuWifiFails, coolguy891: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<coolguy891> =fedora is best
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: can you explain the problem?
<coolguy891> fedora is best
<coolguy891> fedora is best
<coolguy891> fedora is best
<MeVsTheVoices> boscoslife: Yes you can do that, but *being diplomatic* generally someone who asks that shouldn't be root permanently on a machine that other people use
<suigeneris> is it not possible to have a body when sending a mail with mail(1) ?
<atom^x> UbuntuWifiFails,  a little frustrated are we?
<coolguy891> fedora is best
<FloodBot2> coolguy891: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Digital8> !ops coolguy891
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops coolguy891
<suigeneris> !ops | coolguy891
<ubottu> coolguy891: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<coolguy891> ubuntu is best
<coolguy891> ubuntu is best
<UbuntuWifiFails> trying to get Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg wireless pci express adapter rev 01 to be able tod etect wirless networks in range
<coolguy891> ubuntu is best
<UbuntuWifiFails> won't detect anyc laims the drivers instaleld
<suigeneris> coolguy891, stop repeating
<Guest90949> Good Morning
<coolguy891> ubuntu is best
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: can you test it with a network up close to see if it's a range issue or if it's not working at all?
<coolguy891> ubnutu is best
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: to simplify things
<suigeneris> is it not possible to have a body when sending a mail with mail(1) ?
<Guest90949> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Sarthor> routing for multiple uplinks/ providers, my question here, Need Help please, asking for 3 or 4 days here, still failed, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/routing-for-multiple-uplinks-providers-703789/#post3439226
<djnel> Digital8: I tried another RAR file and exact same problem
<UbuntuWifiFails> it isn't a range issue i already checked that, I also attempted to install the ath5k driver, the ath_pci driver, the ath_hal driver and madwifi and so far i'm SOL
<UbuntuWifiFails> but alot of people are telling me that theirs is working so that's good to know
<UbuntuWifiFails> it's good to know that other people have working wifi that's why I come here ya know.  To see other peples successes
<UbuntuWifiFails> trying ndniswrapper now
<UbuntuWifiFails> going to just try to wrap the original windows driver and give that a go
<rww> UbuntuWifiFails: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<UbuntuWifiFails> ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: ndiswrapper is a good idea if you haven't done it yet
<atom^x> UbuntuWifiFails, what does iwconfig report?
<UbuntuWifiFails> ls
<UbuntuWifiFails> woops wrong keyboard
<Digital8> djnel: can you pastebin what is happening?
<UbuntuWifiFails> sec
<MeVsTheVoices> Why are flamar?
<djnel> Digital8 Sure, 1 sec
<MeVsTheVoices> You can make a ubuntu-debate channel if you want, you get to boot people too!
<Digital8> djnel, UbuntuWifiFails: i'll be right back - i need to switch rooms
<MeVsTheVoices> Flannel: Where art thou!
<mordain> hi, is there a visual disk partition manager in ubuntu ?  what is it called ?
<rww> !ot | MeVsTheVoices
<ubottu> MeVsTheVoices: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rww> !gparted | mordain
<ubottu> mordain: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<MeVsTheVoices> mordain: gparted
<mordain> thanks
<MeVsTheVoices> rww: It is a question!
<cakey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=964QHmjLqa0
<cakey> i bawwed
<cakey> gah
<cakey> xwindow
<FloodBot2> cakey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MeVsTheVoices> Any ~Good FPS for Linux recently, been a while since I looked
<Roby> how do i get this to quit coming here :$
<Canaen> MeVsTheVoices: Have you played Sauerbraten?
<rww> Roby: which IRC client are you using?
<Roby> x-chat
<MeVsTheVoices> Canaen: No, and in English?
<Crshman> Hi all, for some reason all my administration utility "unlock" buttons are greyed out and I can't seem to figure otu why....any help?
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> I've forgotten what to write to see the name of my bios.
<Umeaboy> Can anyone tell me?
<Canaen> MeVsTheVoices: that's what it's called
<rww> Roby: go to the Network List, click "Ubuntu Servers", click Edit. To stop it from joining Ubuntu on startup, remove #ubuntu from your favorite channels list. To stop it from connecting to freenode, uncheck "Autoconnect to this network on startup"
<Canaen> MeVsTheVoices: It's based on Cube. You can get it from the repositories
<Roby> ok, thanks :D
<rww> Roby: No problem. By the way, if you're using xchat-gnome, you may want to check out the xchat package. Many people prefer it :)
<MeVsTheVoices> Canaen: Sweet thanks muchly
<Digital8> djnel, UbuntuWifiFails: i'm back, though i'll be leaving for bed soon
<UbuntuWifiFails> k iwconfig
<UbuntuWifiFails> lo no wirless extions.
<UbuntuWifiFails> eth0 no wirless extensions
<UbuntuWifiFails> wifi0 no wireless extensions
<UbuntuWifiFails> ath0 ieee 802.11g  ESSID: " " Nickname:""
<djnel> Side Problem passably related, when opening the archived file in the archive, no programs show up in the select program  options... i have vlc installed and tested its working
<UbuntuWifiFails> Mode: managed Frequency: 2.437 GHZ access point: not-associated etc..
<UbuntuWifiFails> pan0 no wireless extensions
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: what wireless manager are you using?
<atom^x> UbuntuWifiFails, for what it's worth there is a custom at array.org that supports some atheros cards
<atom^x> *kernel
<UbuntuWifiFails> wireless manager? How do you mean like the built in Network manager for ubuntu or NDISWRAPPer / Mad wifi / compat?
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: can you grab wicd so we're on the same page?
<UbuntuWifiFails> k
<Crshman> for some reason all my administration utility "unlock" buttons are greyed out and I can't seem to figure otu why....any help?
<rww> Crshman: are you connecting remotely?
<MeVsTheVoices> Crshman: Under acessibility theres an option to stop it foggin up your screen
<Crshman> rww, no it's local
<digger3> Jaunty: I've got blank border surrounding my windows when enabling compiz. Maximize buttons etc are responsive though. intel X4500, any tips on where to look for a fix?
<Crshman> MeVsTheVoices, I can't click the unlock button to use the administrative tool, I don't think it's a "fogging" issue
<rww> digger3: Jaunty support in #ubuntu+1, not here
<digger3> rww: ok, sorry
<UbuntuWifiFails> sorry takes a while having to get the tar.gz form my desktop and put it on the laptop
<MeVsTheVoices> Crshman: K, hang about
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: understood..it's the same thing i went through
<Cheetah_lw> good morning
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: there's actually a deb for it, unless i'm mistaken
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: but source works too
<Roby> this seems alot differnt than it was in 8.04 lol
<rww> Crshman: Open up a terminal and run the "groups" command, then copy the output here
<MeVsTheVoices> Crshman: run `gksu something` or `gksudo something` see what it spits out
<MeVsTheVoices> EWW! Ubuntu is moving towards policykit!?!
<Crshman> MeVsTheVoices: Here is the output: http://pastebin.ca/1333797
<rww> MeVsTheVoices: Ubuntu uses policykit, yeah
<MeVsTheVoices> rww: Why?
<Crshman> rww: Here is the output: http://pastebin.ca/1333798
<MeVsTheVoices> rww: Its dumb, it sucks, sudo awesome, old, respected, feared
<MeVsTheVoices> Crshman: There is possible solution near end of this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-653921.html tried?
<kronicKoH> Anyone have some free time?
<rww> MeVsTheVoices: the spec for it has some reasons. it's at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/PolicyKitIntegration
<MeVsTheVoices> kronicKoH: What you got in mind baby?
<kronicKoH> Just enough
<chalcedony> MeVsTheVoices:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/116722/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/116723/
<kronicKoH> heh
<Crshman> MeVsTheVoices: The post by "puccaso"? If so, i've tried that already
<kronicKoH> I've been toyin around with ways to setup a studio (DAW)
<kronicKoH> Desktop Audio Workstation
<MeVsTheVoices> Crshman: Kk
<chalcedony> kronicKoH: free and time .. one has time but not money, usually
<MeVsTheVoices> chalcedony: Hi?
<kronicKoH> i went from kubuntu, to ubuntu studio
<kronicKoH> then got a lot of info
<kronicKoH> as in, dont run Ardour in ubuntu 8.10 because its not real-time
<kronicKoH> so go for 8.05
<kronicKoH> *4
<kronicKoH> although i was encouraged to try 64studio
<kronicKoH> which i like, its nice, because its simplistic.
<kronicKoH> although i was advised to run 2,1
<kronicKoH> although id like to run 3.0 on it as well
<kronicKoH> only 40gb hd
<kronicKoH> ;-)
<kronicKoH> but long story shorter then usual....
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: hows it coming along?
<mDemocritus> i think i've got a strange one for you guys... i compiled vsftpd 2.0.7 with ssl support for interoperability with Filezilla, and all went well. I copied the binary to /usr/sbin, when i run it i get errors telling me ssl support is not compiled in.... but if i run the binary from the build directory, it works fine... what the heck am i missing?
<mDemocritus> it's getting copied over correctly... md5sum on /usr/sbin/vsftpd and the one in the build directory are the same
<UbuntuWifiFails> oh just installing wicd now
<UbuntuWifiFails> doing the reboot it recommends
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: ok
<MeVsTheVoices> Crshman: Congrats, you have a confirmed bug
<Crshman> MeVsTheVoices: That was my next course of action haha...
<DrRabbit> give me some sugar. I am your neighbor!
<amikrop> Hello. In OpenOffice Presentation I removed the "Slide Pane" by mistake and made it a window of its own. How do I put it back?
<MeVsTheVoices> Crshman: For now all I got is run it from terminal, the problem is all with gksu gksudo
<Digital8> DrRabbit: in america, first you get the sugar, then you get the power, then you get the women.
<Flannel> Digital8, DrRabbit: Please keep it on topic
<Digital8> Flannel: my apologies
<MeVsTheVoices> Crshman: I'll keep looking about, but nothing seems prevalent
<DrRabbit> amikrop: that's odd...
<DrRabbit> amikrop: did you try just dragging it back?
<Crshman> MeVsTheVoices: Thanks for the help, I too am looking around with no luck....Google save me =(
<Digital8> Flannel: though I was just replying to another offtopic message
<MeVsTheVoices> Flannel: I Missed you BABY@
<amikrop> DrRabbit: Yeah, nothing happens, I just move the window.
<DrRabbit> amikrop: do you know hwo to take a screenshot?
<boogywoogy> how do i set all compiz settings back to their default settings?
<DrRabbit> amikrop: if you can, take a screenshot and put it here http://imagebin.org/
<MeVsTheVoices> All the good I do in this world, and this is what I get *sullen*
<Flannel> MeVsTheVoices: Again, Please remain on topic.
<MeVsTheVoices> Flannel: One of these days your gonna slip
<DrRabbit> MeVsTheVoices: it's you're
<DrRabbit> you are gonna slip.
<UbuntuWifiFails> hm no bueno
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: what do you see in wicd?
<amikrop> DrRabbit: http://imagebin.org/38157
<MeVsTheVoices> DrRabbit: Ohh no he rubbed off on you, we might need a strip club at this rate
<UbuntuWifiFails> oh I'm not even getting wicd to work right now
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: what's happening?
<DrRabbit> amikrop: see where it says "Slides"?
<DrRabbit> try dragging that
<UbuntuWifiFails> did python configure python install and just not showing up
<boogywoogy> how the funk do i disable these fading windows?
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: how about just installing it from deb?
<Flannel> boogywoogy: the easiest way is to just turn off the affects (set them to none or whatever) under appearances
<amikrop> DrRabbit: OK, it worked. Thank you. :-)
<Flannel> boogywoogy: effects, even.
<UbuntuWifiFails> k sec
<DrRabbit> amikrop: no prob
<Flannel> boogywoogy: If you just want to tweak that particular behavior, install compizconfig-settings-manager, and you will get fine grained control over the behavior of compiz
<vallhalla81> hi there  all i am having some trouble with my xubuntu  install when i load it there  are  no panels  and i cant right click on the desk top i can get to a tty  and suggestions please
<Jaan|Perfect> i am unable t load firefox in vmware
<mDemocritus> does linux cache recently used binaries in path? running /usr/sbin/vsftpd works right, just running vsftpd gives me "ssl support not compiled in"
<mattycoze> has anyone used octave before?
<robbe-> ubottu: anyone | mattycoze
<ubottu> mattycoze: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mattycoze> is there a gui frontend for octave?
<robbe-> looks like matlab?
<UbuntuWifiFails> The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources. It cannot continue
<mattycoze> robbe it is similar. actually is matlab available for linux?
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: you installed from deb?
<mattycoze> i read somewhere that it was... but it's proprietary software right?
<UbuntuWifiFails> yes
<Daft_Punk-edIT> QUESTION: can tint2 have a feature or plugin installed so that it can display the main menu and a tray for icons?
<robbe-> mattycoze: I think it is available, and yes it is proprietary as far as i know
<robbe-> don't know of any front-end for octave tho :)
<UbuntuWifiFails> let me reboot again
<mattycoze> robbe grr... i see; oh well i might have better luck running a windows SPSS through wine
<robbe-> *rrrr* spss :p
<mattycoze> *rrrrr*?
<rakudave> mattycoze: depending on what you intend to do, there is better frss software available, check out GeoGebra for instance
<rakudave> *free
<robbe-> as in a cat that purrs
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: the networkmanager shouldn't even really be a factor here, unless i'm mistaken
<mattycoze> rakudave & robbe, well actually i'm trying to practice multivariate analysis, logistic regression, MANOVA and MANCOVA
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: the goal of installing wicd is to replace it
<mattycoze> i'm doing advanced stats courses at the moment and I'm expected to learn how to analyse some practice data sets they've given me bah.
<rakudave> mattycoze: ok, then octave is you best bet. perhaps wxMaxima can handle it (GUI), it is similat to Mathematica (Wolfram research)
<UbuntuWifiFails> yea
<UbuntuWifiFails> wicd managers up
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: alright, did it see any networks right off the bat?
<mattycoze> so octave has a GUI?
<mattycoze> (@ rakudave)
<UbuntuWifiFails> nope
<somaunn> hello
<rakudave> mattycoze: no, octave itself doesn't, but there are projects such as YetAnotherOctaveGui, see yaog.sourceforge.net
<mattycoze> oh i see
<mattycoze> cool!
<Monona> Any suggestions for user-friendly ways to make good-looking charts and graphs?  I've used the stuff that's in OpenOffice Spreadsheet, but I've found it difficult to make anything beyond pretty basic and uninteresting visuals from the data.
<Digital8> mattycoze:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=663634 ?
<Ethos> http://www.go2linux.org/how-to-install-samba-on-linux-with-swat
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: what do you see in wicd's main screen?
<Ethos> I don't want to install swat, simple the file sharing- is that guide accurate? :)
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: does it acknowledge the wireless card?
<UbuntuWifiFails> it shows nothing under network No wireless networks fo und
<UbuntuWifiFails> i show two atheros cards under rdrivers now
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: go to preferences, is ath0 set?
<UbuntuWifiFails> it's set to wlan0
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: set to ath0
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: assuming that's the one iwconfig could see
<UbuntuWifiFails> iwconfig shows it as wlan0 now
<UbuntuWifiFails> set to ath0 no connection
<mattycoze> i'll have a go with the q-octave since they've already got a deb for it Digital8 & rakudave
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: wlan0 displays a broadcast/ssid?
<kosnick> hi i upgraded to kernel 2.6.27 and can't have gui. i need to downgrade again to 2.6.25. I am able to use the console. sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.25-386 does not set the old kernel. How do i do that?
<rakudave> mattycoze: good luck :-)
<UbuntuWifiFails> no
<UbuntuWifiFails> wlan0 IEEE 802.11bg ESSID: ""
<Daft_Punk-edIT> QUESTION: can tint2 have a feature or plugin installed so that it can display the main menu and a tray for icons?
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: i'm trying to think back on when i set that up
<rakudave> kosnick: press esc during boot, select old kernel in grub
<kosnick> rakudave : in grub (expect than the fact that i haven;t used esc as you propose) i don't have any other kernel to use (menu list contains only the newest kernel)
<UbuntuWifiFails> lol me too i've done this before and it's not just ubuntu but all os's piss me off with their lack of network compatibility out of the box
<UbuntuWifiFails> i mean what would it cost to put every nic card drive ever made on a disk, 30, 40 cents?
<rakudave> kosnick: ok then you might try to uninstall 2.6.27. this should regenerate the grub menu inserting the old kernel.
<Daft_Punk-edIT> UbuntuWifiFails, it's not only that, but what about compatability with the other OS's, most drivers are just for windows, not to mention the legal issues that could arise out of that
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: there was a catch to this that i'm trying to remember
<kosnick> rakudave : "should"???
<gordonjcp> UbuntuWifiFails: that would be "Linux"
<rakudave> kosnick: i suppose... i always keep up to 3 kernels in my grub in case the new kernel messes things up, so i've never tried this myself ^^
<syockit> l me too i've done this before and it's not just ubuntu but all os's piss me off with their lack of network compatibility out of the box
<kosnick> rakudave : all right, thank you for your time
<syockit> huh? I said something?
<Digital8> UbuntuWifiFails: do you have PMs enabled?
<Gh0st78> I can't seem to change my monitor resolution back to what it was prior to installation of compizConfig settings manager...love Compiz but I liked the old monitor resolution...any help most appreciated
<mattycoze> Digital8 hey i've got the qtoctave gui installed but it seems to freeze; when i run it fromt he terminal i get this error; Error: /home/mattycoze/.qtoctave/menus not found
<Cody1> Can anyone tell me how to make a change permanent. The change was to eth0 so i could connect to xbox live.
<gordonjcp> Dear #ubuntum
<gordonjcp> Please support your own problems, and stop sending people to #lad because they can't get thier headphone socket working
<gordonjcp> *their
<hemanth> port 8080 working only on localhost , but not one my global ip
<gordonjcp> #lad is, as you may be aware #Linux Audio Developer
<kraut> moin
<hemanth> anyone to help one this here ?
<Flannel> gordonjcp: This isn't the place for said complaint, nor have we sent anyone there.
<gordonjcp> not #we-fix-headphone-ports
<gordonjcp> Flannel: yes, you have
<jsd> #gameswelt
<mak_> <hemanth>,,,tell me what's your problem
<hemanth> mak_,the problem is ...
<Flannel> gordonjcp: Again, this is not the proper place for it.  Nor will whatever sort of announcement you're making have an lasting effect.  #ubuntu-offtopic, or #ubuntu-ops if you so desire.
<hemanth> mak_, i m setting up an website on a machine with dhcp ip
<hemanth> mak_, i have opened the port 8180 , 8080
<Digital8> mattycoze: i'd say try and trace that file down in source or something if you have to..or otherwise catch someone here more familiar with building from source, or just keep asking around here
<hemanth> mak_, it works only from localhost
<Digital8> mattycoze: i could look into it but i'm already nearly 3 hours late for bed
<hemanth> mak_,but if i give myip:8080 it wont
<Digital8> mattycoze: keep asking here..or catch me here tomorrow
<hemanth> mak_, what do i do , so tht i can use my ip from anywhere
<Zarel_> "Zarel_"? You mean there's already someone named "Zarel" on this network? o_O
<mak_> <hemanth>,,,okay,,,, check is it the reserved port for some application
<mak_> ?
<jiikilo> ubunu 8.10 I have a strange problem left alt and right alt keys seem to be activating automatically everyone 30seconds they alternate to which one is pressing. Can someone suggest something I can try to find out what is causing this.
<Zarel_> Or maybe X-Chat is being buggy.
<hemanth> mak_, any port is fine
<souldure> hello all
<mak_> do you own your own LAN ?
<ko1> ?
<hemanth> mak_, no i wont external acess to my machine
<meshuggah> jiikilo : i think your computer is possessed...
<hemanth> mak_, hopefully through tomcat
<ko1> ?
<ko1> wonderful
<hemanth> mak_, i m using java
<ko1> live cd is messing with utf-8
<souldure> i have a simple question if you guys would be so kind how do i dynamicaly link my music folder on my root drive to my secondary hard drive so that remastersys wont try to burn it all when i back up my system to iso?
<jeancalvin> does vlc allow control of playback speed, at least for audio files?
<jiikilo> meshuggah: how does one get rid of a ghost O_o... Its not the keyboard I took it out completely and left/right alt are still activating >_<
<mak_> and you wan't external access to your Linux Box ?
<Firio> I really need help now.. Where do i download the driver(s) for my wireless network router?
<meshuggah> jiikilo : lol :)
<rww> Zarel_: Yes, there is. The nickname is also registered.
<Firio> For ubuntu
<hemanth> mak_, yes
<pandora--> is it a common problem with 8.10 to lose audio playback with: "Opening /dev/dvb/adapter0/audio0 DVB AUDIO DEVICE: No such file or directory" ?
<hemanth> mak_, through IP
<pandora--> upgraded 2 different machines from 8.04 to 8.10 and they both have this probelm
<crdlb> Firio: do you mean a wireless card?
<crdlb> you definitely don't need drivers to use a router
<Firio> I can't get connected using the wireless connection
<hemanth> mak_, not samba or something similar , i just want it through the browser
<pandora--> audio works for a while, then craps until reboot
<crdlb> Firio: do you know what chipset it's using?
<mandrig> hemanth: have you installed an ftp server?
<Firio> I can use wireless on Windows Vista the second os i have,but not on ubuntu
<meshuggah> jiikilo : i would like to help you but i am a newbie
<mak_> which version of browers you are usng right now ,,,, firefox or Netscape ?
<hemanth> mandrig, sftp
<Firio> Chipset? no
<hemanth> mak_,firefox
<ko1> is it possible to fsck logical volumes (ie a broken raid 1 array)
<mandrig> hemanth: Okay, cause I use ftpd and a dyndns service so I have access to my computer anywhere on my campus.
<crdlb> Firio: open a terminal and run 'lspci | grep -i ethernet'
<crdlb> and look for the entry that says 802.11
<hemanth> mandrig, any links on howto ?
<Firio> And then?
<hemanth> mandrig, is it possible to setup a webserver on a dynamic ip
<mak_> try out with Ephiphany web browser
<mandrig> hemanth: Its pretty self explanatory, http://dyndns.org
<crdlb> Firio: then tell us what it says :) (just the one line)
<hemanth> mak_, i m able to use localhost : 8080
<Firio> i'll try
<hemanth> mak_,but not <my_ip> : 8080
<hemanth> mandring , seeing :)
<mandrig> hemanth: Basically they give you a subdomain, like whateveryouwant.takenfromalist.com
<hemanth> mandrig, ok then
<mandrig> hemanth: so then you could type, in a browser, ftp://whateveryouwant.takenfromalist.com and browse your files
<hemanth> mandrig, will my machine be a server
<Firio> When I typed it,i got this message: 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet (rev a2)
<mandrig> hemanth: Assuming you have apache2, an ftp-server, and ddclient installed, yes
<hemanth> mandrig, me not on static ip
<hemanth> mandrig, yes
<mandrig> hemanth: you'll have to install ddclient, which is a dyndamic dns updater
<crdlb> Firio: ok that's your ethernet (wired) chip
<hemanth> mandrig, i need tomcat as i do java
<Firio> So how do i use the wireless then?
<hemanth> mandrig, ok , then i can use , my_ip:port
<mandrig> hemanth: so, sudo apt-get install ddclient and it will prompt you for your info
<hemanth> mandrig, in any browser anyhwere on earth
<Firio> Any driver I can install or something?
<mandrig> hemanth: yep, but you'll have a nameserver you can use instead, like http://hemanth.linuxisgreat.org
<crdlb> Firio: put the full output of 'lspci' on a pastebin such as http://paste.ubuntu.com
<primski> Intrepid NetworkManager - can I tell it to use a custom wpa_supplicant.conf file?
<hemanth> mandrig, ok :) , now ddclinet is asking me
<hemanth> dns service provider
<Ethos> how do I enable write access on samba?
<crdlb> Firio: we still don't know which wireless card you have
<Ethos> I have "read only = no" on the share config in smb.conf
<mandrig> hemanth: you have to sign up with a site like http://dyndns.org first, its free
<hemanth> mandrig, ok i m now :)
<crdlb> primski: no idea; are you doing something with wpa that the nm gui doesn't support?
<arcnewuss> i think gnome conflicts with my network setup
<koshari> Ethos the basic file permissions still need to be enforced
<arcnewuss> im used to setup my network from xterm but it wont connect
<arcnewuss> actually sometimes it connects and sometimes it bugs
<arcnewuss> i do: iwconfig wlan0 essid bob
<arcnewuss> ifup
<primski> crdlb, yes my edu network requires EAP-MD5 challenge type, NM offers only EAP-CHAP with auth type MD5 which is no go. I can kill wpa_supplicant and spawn it using cli and my custom conf file just fine. just nm-applet wont do it. the problem is, vmware doenst recognize my network device then and therefore no net in xp :s
<Ethos> hmm, confusing koshari
<arcnewuss> but it wont run
<Ethos> I've install samba and used the smbpasswrd -a user and set a password
<Ethos> although that's just for samba server isn't it
<hemanth> mandrig, done i registered :)
<Firio> crdlb: Here it is--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116727/
<mandrig> hemanth: and you already have apache2 and sftp installed?
<hemanth> mandrig, yes :)
<mandrig> hemanth: then continue with ddclient
<hemanth> ok
<hemanth> mandrig, ok
<crdlb> primski: well, I don't think nm can accept a wpa_supplicant.conf, but you should file a bug if nm doesn't support your network
<primski> crdlb. ok thanks, i'll do that.
<primski> crdlb...i was thinking...where does nm get it default settings? hardcoded? it must take somesort of conf file, no ?
<Firio> crdlb: So.. Did u check it?
<primski> well anyways.... i'll file a bug report. thanks for help
<mattycoze> okay digital8 thanks for your help man
<crdlb> Firio: yeah, you have a broadcom wireless card
<Firio> Will that work on ubuntu?
<hemanth> mandrig, i making a domain
<bisho>  /j #graphicsmagick
<crdlb> Firio: look in System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Firio> And then what?
<zcat[1]> If I wanted to scan a USB drive with clamav automatically as soon as it gets mounted, and/or automatically remove any 'autorun' file, what would be the best way of setting that up?
<masaki> um..
<crdlb> Firio: there may be a broadcom driver which you can activate
<hemanth> mandrig, i did , its saying Domain hemanth.dyndns.com is not available. Transfers not allowed.
<Firio> There r only two NVIdia accelerated graphics drivers listed there
<mandrig> hemanth: so choose a domain thats not taken already
<hemanth> mandrig, ok
<Firio> And there are a Broadcom B43 wireless driver
<hemanth> mandrig, I want DNS service from DynDNS.com (recommended) is better right ?
<crdlb> Firio: where?
<crdlb> I thought you said there was only the two nvidia drivers?
<Firio> When I choosed the hardware drivers
<mandrig> hemanth: Thats the service I use, and I have no troubles with them
<Firio> There r only two NVIdia accelerated graphics drivers listed there
<Firio> And there are a Broadcom B43 wireless driver
<hemanth> mandrig, ok
<Firio> These r the 3 that are lsited
<Firio> *listed
<crdlb> Firio: ok, so you want to enable the broadcom one :)
<koshari> hemanth you can choose another domain name from dyndns
<mandrig> hemanth: which service did you choose? Dynamic DNS, Custom DNS, etc?
<Firio> If that is the wireless,then yes,but i have already activated it
<stewartc> has anyone had issues after upgrading Firefox this morning (8.10)?
<zcat[1]> There's some 'on-insert' triggers in gnome, right? dammit, looks like I'll have to figure this out myself
<hemanth> koshari, mandrig , coustom
<koshari> hemanth ie ﻿hemanth.homlinux.whatever ect
<crdlb> Firio: well, that's supposed to do it
<crdlb> Firio: have you tried rebooting since enabling it?
<Firio> Think so.. not sure
<mandrig> hemanth: you are going to want to go back and chose the dynamic dns service, as its the only free one
<n0gear_> stewartc yes pdf reading problem
<hemanth> mandrig, koshari , ok ill do that one sec
<Firio> Maybe i shall deactivate it and then activate it again.. then reboot
<stewartc> n0gear: I restarted and all I get is a grey box :(
<stewartc> I'd google a solution if I could open a browser :)
<crdlb> Firio: if that doesn't work, you could try searching for broadcom on the ubuntu forums
<n0gear_> :) i'll have a look
<Firio> Can u do that for me please?
 * stewartc will try the windoze way and re-boot the system :D
<zcat[1]> dammit, I've found where to define what to do on detecting an MP3 player or a photo card.. I want a setting that runs a script for 'any USB mass-storage device'
<hemanth> mandrig, koshari , i did custom then did this.....it says  DNS services cannot be added for kirataka.dyndns.org
<zcat[1]> blasted gnome developers keep removing USEFUL functionality! That doesn't make gnome better, it makes it Frustrating!
<arvind_khadri> hi, what can i use to edit .wmv's ... i want to edit the text
<thesquib> Could someone please give me a hand with getting lirc running? When I try and start it, it says unable to load LIRC kernel modules. The hardware shows up as "USB HID v1.00 Device [Formosa21 eHome Infrared Transceiver] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1
<Daemonic> Mint > Ubuntu
<thesquib> It is a fresh install of 8.10.
<Firio> crdlb: Do u think if i extract the file called "Wireless_tools.29.tar.gz",that i will b able to use wireless?
<Daemonic> Firio: no
<koshari> Firio that will be a source tarball, you will need to make and install,
<|HSO|SadiQ> I made a new user yesterday and I can't login on it...compiz.real segfaulted...how can I disable compiz or how can I login??
<Firio> Then how doSo what shall I do if i want to use wireless network on ubuntu? I got Wireless router named Inteno,modelname X5668B
<Firio> *So what shall I do if i want to use wireless network on ubuntu? I got Wireless router named Inteno,modelname X5668B
<Firio> What driver for the wireless router do I have to install for that modem i wrote down?
<ari_stress> hi, where can i find details on /etc/environment?
<disappearedng> hey
<disappearedng> any1 here knows a good offline spider for saving website contents?
<ari_stress> disappearedng: use wget --mirror http://
<disappearedng> recursively?
<sophia> can anyone help???
<ari_stress> disappearedng: yes
<Firio> So what now?
<sophia> i have problem in compiling my code
<sophia> #mplayer
<Firio> Maybe i shall ask the people i bought my laptop from.. maybe they can help
<kjell> If you don't get any awnsers in here I'd try t´he forums instead, Firio.
<Jaan|Perfect> i am accssing internet through usb cable, yesterday when i tried to connect my modem through my integrated modem, it is hsowing the message " network cable unplugged"
<rww> ari_stress: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#System-wide%20environment%20variables is about all I can find. Basically, /etc/environment contains a list of environment variables and the values they should be set to for all users (unless overridden elsewhere).
<Firio> Can u do it for me?
<vallhalla81> is there a way to change sessions from the console?
<Jaan|Perfect> i have posted a thread regarding the issue @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1065852
<jiikilo> ubunu 8.10 I have a strange problem left alt and right alt keys seem to be activating automatically everyone 30seconds they alternate to which one is pressing. Can someone suggest something I can try to find out what is causing this. I have tried removing the keyboard all together but it still occurs]
<Jaan|Perfect> one of the memeber has suggested me to run 2 commands, lspci,dmesg. i have posted the results in the thread
<kosnick> i need to install an older kernel. how do i do that? i use sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.25-386 but i cant see it in /boot/grub/menu.lst .
<Jaan|Perfect> can anybody please look into the results and let me know whether any diver or issue is with modem
<sophia> which thread?
<mak_> <Jiikilo>,,,,,,try out
<mak_> <Jiikilo>,,,,,, system->preference->keyboard->Keyboardmodel
<mak_> <Jiikilo>,,,,it may helps
<kinja-sheep> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<sophia> can anyone help???
<kinja-sheep> How do I empty trash in the terminal?
<mak_> <Jiikilo>,,,,try setting according to ur Mother Board configuration
<mattycoze> i've got qtoctave but it crashes and gives the error Error: /home/mattycoze/.qtoctave/menus not found in the command line
<kinja-sheep> Do I remove both folders in "Trash" ?
<Firio> Ty 4 the help anyway.. I b back if i need more help. 3 more things.. 1.): What kind of files do ubuntu use? 2.): Do I need some sort of driver installed for the wireless router i have on ubuntu? 3.): The things like "My computer","Thrashcan" and other stuff that r in the window panel rright on the screen after u get in the windows/ubuntu.. Is it possible to get them there on the screen like on Windows Vista?
<mak_> <sophia>,,,is it about mplayer ?
<Myrtti> !ask | sophia
<ubottu> sophia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jiikilo> mak_: What do you mean by motherboard configuration ?
<bisho> anyone knows if there are updated packages of GraphicsMagick anywhere?
<ari_stress> hi rww, great link! thanks, i've been google for it about 30 minutes
<mak_> sorry ,,,means the right now which Model u r using
<mak_> Intel , Hp ?
<vallhalla81> hi i am having trouble with my xubuntu machine it loads most of the way but sits at the desktop showing icons but no panels i cant click  icons or right click the desk top all i ca do is get to a tty can any one help please
<bisho> Las Ubuntu ships with 1.1, two major releases aftger the official 1.3
<dennda> Does jabber establish a p2p connection for filetransfers? If yes: Is that connection encrypted?
<matrix> hey i just updated my ubuntu now my firefox is not working
<sophia> mak_ : yes
<mak_> <sophia>,,,,,what's the problem
<FreakStyles> ubuntu-de
<kinja-sheep> Firio: If you have wireless on your machine, Ubuntu should already enable the wifi in the kernel for you. Firio.  Yes.  You can get your "My computer" and "Trash" on the desktop.  It's easier to have them in the panel-bar though.
<mak_> <sophia>,,,with audio codecs or video Codecs ?
<Firio> Maybe I have to set up wireless connection manually on ubuntu.. Right?
<sophia> mak_ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/116736/
<matrix> hey i just updated my ubuntu now my firefox is not working
<thesquib> I've install lirc, loaded modules, and see no errors in dmesg. irw even runs... but there is no /dev/lirc*.
<Ububegin> I was using a command in nautilus.. like stcp://ip .. or something.... Its not stcp something close.. Does anyone recall.. thanks
<|HSO|SadiQ> how can I disable compiz from command-line???
<Firio> Am i right?
<jiikilo> mak_ : seems my keyboard isn't listed using a microsoft digital media keyboard 3000, custom build computer gigabyte ga-ep45-ds3p mobo
<mak_> set it to default settings
<Firio> i think i best ask someone that might help.. thanks anyway for all help
<rww> Ububegin: scp? sftp?
<flatbroke> Ububegin, sftp/scp
<Ububegin> thanks dude.. its sftp....
<propagandhi> are there any special packages needed for a wireless keyboard and mouse
<propagandhi> i ask because mine work fine, but my bosses dont, and I might have installed a package that he hasnt
<Jaan|Perfect> how do i configure my ethernet conection ?
<propagandhi> Jaan|Perfect: nano /etc/network/interfaces
<propagandhi> or use the gui
<Jaan|Perfect> it is hsowing as folows : the primary network interface ; auto eth0, #iface eth0 inet dhcp
<propagandhi> Jaan|Perfect: do you want it dhcp?
<propagandhi> or set it static?
<Jaan|Perfect> i would like it to be static
<propagandhi> so change dhcp
<propagandhi> to static
<Jaan|Perfect> in network tools ?
<propagandhi> then do: address 192.168.1.1 \n  netmask 255.255.255.0  \n gateway 192.168.1.254 \n
<mak_> >Jaan|perfect>,,,, sudo ifconfig <interface> up/down
<propagandhi> u can either edit the file if you are confident
<propagandhi> or, use the network manager
<miranda_psi1> Does anyone know how to get a zune to work under linux? (longshot I know)
<mak_> <Jaan|Perfect>,,,,,, If you wan't to retain as static.,,,,, edit in /etc/network/interfaces
<sophia> Jaan|Perfect: try restarting network using /etc/init.d/networking restart
<zcat[1]> the zune isn't an ordinary USB mass storage drive?
<miranda_psi1> zcat[1]: no - the best ive managed is trying to use it as a mtp device (can list files/folders, but thats it)
<Geboy> hellloooo
<sophia> helllooo
<Geboy> oh i thought no one home
<Geboy> :D
<disappearedng> hey how do I find out what driver my wireless is using?
<Geboy> how can i manage ubuntu server from web interface
<mak_> helllloooooooooo
<rww> !webmin | Geboy
<ubottu> Geboy: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<somaunn> hello mak_
<marius222> hello. i need some help about changing themes. COuld someone help me please?
<rww> oops
<mak_> wer r u from,,,,,, <somaunn>
<rww> !ebox | Geboy
<ubottu> Geboy: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<zcat[1]> the more I hear about the zune (or the ipod) the more I love my cheap, functional Chinese no-brand player!
<rww> zcat[1]: amen to that
<Geboy> tq
<miranda_psi1> zcat[1]: its not as cheap as this zune - FREE :D
<miranda_psi1> about the only good thing about it...
<zcat[1]> miranda_psi1, so you only paid what it's actually worth then?
<marius222> when i change the themes, somehow "controls" (progress bar, radio check's, scrollbars) remain unchanged. Is there some "global" settings, where this could be locked?
<miranda_psi1> zcat[1]: pretty much, but now I have it I may as well use it
<disappearedng> hey how do I find out what driver my wireless is using?
<shankhs> hi guys does anybody know how to download source code using bazaar
<marius222> i did exactly the same changes in another PC, and it did work perfectly. On this PC progress bars, radio buttons , scrollbars always remain orange - when the theme clearly has it blue.
<marius222> someone? pls
<shankhs> I am always getting stuffs which say: bzr: ERROR: socket.error: (111, 'Connection refused')
<palmar> Hæ
<shankhs> marius222: how did you change your theme?
<marius222> well, right click desktop
<marius222> installed the theme
<shankhs> marius222: did you click on customise button
<marius222> i did
<FreakStyles> Ich melde mich wenn ich soweit fertig bin. Danke für eure Hilfe!
<palmar> hllo
<marius222> but does not matter which theme (even standard themes) do i apply, these things do not change from orange. I click "customize", go onto the controls tab, i change the themes for the controls, but they do not change
<palmar> Hallo
<elli_> hæhæ
<nemandi> hi
<sys> Sælir
<rww> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Daemonic> ENGRISH PREASE!
<marius222> i tried to look for the gtkrc file of the theme i use - and the links to the scrollbars are correct. They should be blue
<rakudave> marius222: metacity != compiz
<shankhs> marius222: rakudave +1
<ko1> what is the name for the first logical scsi drive ?
<rakudave> shankhs: :)
<shankhs> I think there is a bug in bzr which prevents it from passing through proxy... How can I download the source code of bazaar then?
<marius222> rakudave - what exactly do you mean?
<marius222> yes, compiz is enabled
<Ethos> What's the best way to take an image of an ubuntu server (for hdd failure)
<rakudave> marius222: sorry :) this means that if you change the metacity theme, it might not change the compiz theme, depending on your settings
<blueraven> does anyone know if ubuntu is installed in c:\ubuntu?
<Adrian`> ...
<Adrian`> shouldn't be
<rakudave> blueraven: there is no c:/ in linux ^^
<Ethos> LOL
<blueraven> because that's the directory I see in windows
<rww> blueraven: if you're using wubi, Ubuntu is installed there, yes
<MaKiNoTa> hi
<Adrian`> ah
<Adrian`> wubi sounds lame
<Tokoloshe> linux is not windows
<Adrian`> ext3 ftw
<erUSUL> Ethos: use partimage for partitions and/or clonezilla for the whole disc
<Adrian`> nothing worse than having a windows machine screw up your thumb drive partition
<Ethos> thanks erUSUL :)
<feintoR> Hey ,how to install ventrilo on ubuntu 2.1.4 version? who can help me?
<shankhs> feintoR: sudo apt-get install ventrilo not working?
<feintoR> shankhs: I don't have install ventrilo,can you help me?
<shankhs> feintoR: do you know how to compile from the source?
<Tokoloshe> What about synaptic
<marius222> rakudave - everything else from metacity theme works, except controls (progress bar, radio buttons, check buttons, scrollbars). In compiz settings there is nothing, that could affect these things as far as i can find
<Niko_> ventrilo has a Linux version? I didn't think it had when I went looking
<rascal999> when i try and turn my computer on at the power button it doesn't turn on for another 1-20 minutes, I think its psu, but i can't afford a new one so is there anything i can do?
<feintoR> shankhs: Maybe you know tauturial?
<shankhs> it has http://www.ventrilo.com/dlprod.php?id=102
<Wizzup> It's not done yet, but they are working on a linux version. I checked yesterday
<feintoR> I need 2.1.4 version :S
<rww> shankhs: that's a server, not the ventrilo client
<Niko_> Oh right the server..
<feintoR> yes server...
<Niko_> Sorry got a tad excited that they had finally released a client =[
<feintoR> i want great a 2.1.4 Ventrilo server on Ubuntu.
<shankhs> feintoR: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=323939
<rakudave> marius222: then it might be that the specific control-theme is not installed correctly or something... (?)
<Wizzup> What can cause 120gb of space to be 'unusable'?
<Wizzup> Last thing I did was to resize the partition, and decrease it's size by 120gb
<Wizzup> now those free 120gb are 'unusable'. also, sorry for not putting it all on one line
<feintoR> shankhs: i install this..
<feintoR> i need ventrilo server 2.1.4 but i don't know how install it.
<feintoR> :S
<Niko_> Wizzup: are you talking about the partition you shrunk or the space you freed?
<shankhs> feintoR: read the link and also README.txt in the source
<ko1> Wizzup: not formatted ?
<pipasso> ciao a tutti italiano
<marius222> rakudave - well, it happens even when i do change the preinstalled (standard) themes. So it is not the theme installation issue. And i installed the same theme on other PC's in exactly the same way, and it worked. There is something in this particular PC that prevents theme controls to show up, some settings ovverride it (but only the controls). Is there something like global gtkrc file?
<feintoR> shankhs: where you see README.txt?
<Wizzup> ko1: It won't allow me to format it, either
<Boohbah_> !it | pipasso
<ubottu> pipasso: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Wizzup> Or I'm being a total noob, but I've never worked with gparted alot, mainly just fdisk.
<shankhs> feintoR: ventrilo_srv.htm in this case
<feintoR> shankhs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737&page=20
<marius222> rakudave - could you please tell me how to temporary stop compiz to see if it is the problem?
<rakudave> marius222: i don't think so... i'm out of ideas (except that themes wont work with anything running as sudo such as synaptics etc...)
<feintoR> but i need 2.1.4 version ;s
<feintoR> where is 2.2
<ko1> Wizzup: not much use to myself atm but thought I'd ask the obvious
<rakudave> marius222: "metacity --replace" in a terminal and "compiz-start" to start compiz again
<shankhs> feintoR: do this : 1 extract 2. move to the folder 3. ./ventrilo.srv in the terminal
<shankhs> feintoR: are u getting me?
<feintoR> no.
<Niko_> Wizzup: if your talking about the spaced you freed from the resise did you set it a filesystem? Sorry if im asking stupid questions
<shankhs> feintoR: have you downloaded it?
<feintoR> shankhs no.
<feintoR> See your private.
<feintoR> :)
<Wizzup> Niko_: I am unable to do any operation on it in gparted, it won't allow me to edit, create of delete. No action is allowed on the space
<Wizzup> Well, I've chosen to use the guided - resize option for now, I'll fix it once I am on a not live-cd
<innociv> How do I give an sftp user the ability to write and modify chmod in the home/user dir for them? :/
<Niko_> Wizzup: Sorry I cant help, Never had that before using GParted =[
<Wizzup> Niko_: Same. Haha. I'll open up good old fdisk soon
<Niko_> Wizzup: Haven't used that in YEARS! Must of been 12 again xD
<marius222> rakudave - no, stopping compiz does not help
<marius222> its the pure metacity problem
<Wizzup> Ah, I have never used anything but fdisk, hehe
<marius222> anyway ty 4 your help
<ko1> ﻿I seem to have trashed a raid one (two 18g scsi ) array is there any way to mount and fsck the individual pieces of the array ie sda , sdb etc ?
<Wizzup> How did you 'trash' it, what does it say? Using mdadm?
<rakudave> marius222: hmm... all themes are located in /home/you/.themes perhaps you can solve the problem by looking in there and see if the theme you intend to activate exists there and has all the parts it requires
<ko1> power cycle caused 5 errors on one drive I'm unable to mount the logical volume
<Wizzup> Can't you restore it using the other disk?
<ko1> Wizzup: in answer to the question no , hardware raid
<ko1> tried
<Wizzup> Right. Well, can't help then. I know nothing about hardware raid. :)
<ko1> it appears I don't either
<|ntegra|> at the commandline, how can I see the details of the wireless driver that I'm using?
<erUSUL> |ntegra|: lshw -C Network
<|ntegra|> erUSUL: I'm on it, thanx
<marius222> rakudave - hm... it seems like controls (radio buttons, checkboxes etc) are the same for all themes. Very strange
<rakudave> marius222: strange... can't think of another explanation... perhaps you might try to download a theme from gnome-look.org and see if this works. if not, it if proof that something is wrong with your metacity
<Wizzup> ko1: I found the problem with my gparted. There are just too many primairy partitions.
<ko1> Wizzup: u only get 4 ! :-)
<absynth> :)
<Wizzup> ko1: I forgot. ;)
<duncan-nz> SAMBA Question. I am getting the message "Unable to mount location - failed to retrieve share list from server". The samba service is running on the remote machine so I don't understand the problem.
<ko1> Wizzup: I have too , ahhCOUGHhemm several times ...
<Wizzup> Hehe. Is there a way to turn a prim part into a secondary part. I kind of forgot..
<duncan-nz> SAMBA Question... Ah, now that I have logged into the remote machine and looked at the services, suddenly it works. How can that be?
<absynth> Wizzup:delete :D
<Wizzup> absynth: without losing data... :P
<ko1> man fdisk
<Wizzup> (gparted)
<absynth> hmm
<Wizzup> I'll del it. I have it back upped anyway
<v> http://temp.nesky.cz/e-library/
<absynth> Wizzup: cp Data from part. b to a, delete b,make new b, cp Data from a to b...
<absynth> just what i wanted to say
<absynth> ^^
<Wizzup> Yea, alright. I would have done that, but no terminals in the ubu installer
<Ubuntu``> how do I change the permission on a disk where I dont have to have root access to write to it?
<rww> Wizzup: Ctrl-Alt-F1 works during installation. You can even run commands like: DISPLAY=":0" firefox &
<Ubuntu``> I have an external usb I am trying to use
<Wizzup> Oh, right. THanks rww
<v> nevi nekdo, jak se da stahnout cely ftp server bez toho, abych musel na kazkou polozku zvlast kliknout?
<absynth> Ubuntu``:Do you tried to use as root?
<v> nevi nekdo, jak se da stahnout cely ftp server bez toho, abych musel na kazkou polozku zvlast kliknout?
<_ruben> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<absynth> Ubuntu``:sorry i meant sudo :D
<v> thank you wery much
<Russian> hey guys
<Daemonic> go beat someone up on video you dirty russian.
<Daemonic> be sure they're innocent before you do.
<Wunderbar> anyone know why the sound doesn't work with smplayer in kubuntu???
<Russian> Daemonic: what?
<innociv> how do i chmod all subdirs?
<rww> innociv: chmod -R
<rww> Daemonic: That's inappropriate.
<CaneToad> Daemonic: agreed
 * Daemonic licks CaneToad
<Russian> Aren't there any rules, why am I being flamed for no reason?
<Wunderbar> lol
<Daemonic> that wasn't a flame. it was a cheap stab.
<rww> !coc | Daemonic: go read
<ubottu> Daemonic: go read: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<innociv> ty
<fahrisal> hai
<fahrisal> hiiiiiiii
<Daemonic> my apologies Russian.
<Tyrath> if you install MSN messenger 7 in ubuntu will paltalk work?
<Wunderbar> :)
<Tyrath> or is there another less resource intensive way to get paltalk to work?
<OriWB> Can somebody please help me? My internet stops working over and over even though it says I'm still connected. But when I disable, and then enable the wireless connection, it works fine
<ociugi> why is it root access in ubuntu is off by default?
<Myrtti> !rootsudo | ociugi
<ubottu> ociugi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Tyrath> - if that's the only way to get paltalk to work, would someone be able to give me a link to install msn messenger 7?
<Wunderbar> because gnome is for dummies
<Tyrath> - like a torrent or something
<Wizzup> Tyrath: Why not use pidgin?
<Tyrath> ociugi: I don't get what you mean, off by default
<bullgard4> [man lsof] Will operating systems covered by lsof but other than Linux call structures equivalent to an inode other than 'inode'? 'man lsof' seems to differentiate between 'inodes' and other 'nodes'.
<Tyrath> Wizzup: I hate GUI messenger clients, the only reason i need paltalk is cause i need to communicate over audio with others in a company that seems to favor paltalk
<Wunderbar> you can't access root unless you sudo apt etc...is what he means
<OriWB> Can somebody please help me? My internet stops working over and over even though it says I'm still connected. But when I disable, and then enable the wireless connection, it works fine
<Wizzup> ociugi: because the root account can be dangerous. I don't know the exact reasons, but if you really want a root termina, try sudo -s -H
<rww> Tyrath: Per http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3824 , you probably won't have much luck with it.
<ociugi> <Tyrath> i mean it is not available to use the root account
<Wizzup> Tyrath: You could always try and see if it works in wine
<rww> ociugi: because "sudo" does everything you'd want to do with the root account, and is more secure.
<Tyrath> ociugi: have you tried sudo su ?
<Tyrath> ociugi: that puts you into root
<Tyrath> ociugi: and if you're lazy bind an alias and stick it in .bash_aliases
<rww> Tyrath: sudo -i is preferred for that
<Tyrath> rww: k, thanks
<PodMan99a> hey all ... ubuntu-xen... ne one know if any scripts to manage domU's creation?
<ociugi> <Tyrath> i am newbie in linux i did not tried yet
<Firio> Hi all.. now i can surf wireless using ubuntu
<gajop> is there a way to set DMA on my hard disk? really annoying having pc nearly freeze up when I do any big file moving, or open big files (i.e movies)
<Tyrath> ociugi: do you know how to use vim?
<pixelfairy> is pulseaudio going into the next version of ubuntu? has it been fixed? theres still a significant lag with SDL on two different laptops that doesnt exist in kde
<kjell> Firio: Sweet. Got a supportquestion?
<Firio> Do I really need ato install virus programme for ubuntu like on Vista?
<Tyrath> Wizzup: I've tried that multiple times - no luck :/
<pixelfairy> gajop: man hdparm
<ociugi> <Tyrath> a little bit
<rww> !virus | Firio
<ubottu> Firio: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<LostChain> hello
<hemanth_> dyndns help required :(
<LostChain> can anyone help me
<LostChain> i am new to ubuntu
<ociugi> <Tyrath> i want to edit my menu.lst but i cant save
<Jaan|Perfect> In netwrok connections. Auto eth0 : "never" may i know what is this ?
<Firio> Oh.. so I don't need virus programme on ubuntu
<kjell> rww: Where do you find all the commands for ubottu?
<Tyrath> ociugi: ok, well if you open up .bashrc in vim, you will see a line where the link to .bash_aliases is commented out (ie, is surrounded by # characters)
<PodMan99a> hey ... my /etc/init.d/xend is missing
<Wizzup>  Tyrath Darn. And are there any other open source programs that can use paltalk? (I really don't even know what it is, though)
<rww> ociugi: "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" or "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" for GUI
<gajop> pixelfairy: ok, so I get this: http://pastebin.com/m4f94eafc, what now?
<rww> !list | kjell
<ubottu> kjell: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bullgard4> What DEB package provides gvfsd-cdd? I could not find that out using packages.ubuntu.com. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394081
<Tyrath> ociugi: after you have uncommented the # characters surrounding the file link type :w! to save
<Wizzup> Firio: You don't need a virus program. As long as you don't do incredibly silly things. (Giving programs you don't trust root etc)
<Tyrath> ociugi: then exit
<kjell> Firio: Nope. But some use antiviruses to minimize the possibility to spread viruses to Windowsusers when sending mail etc.
<Wizzup> Tyrath: I think it's :w to save
<Wizzup> and :q to exit
<pixelfairy> gajop: what kind of disk is it?
<Firio> Nice
<Wizzup> :q! to exit without saving
<Tyrath> Wizzup: I use vim all the time, I know what I'm talking about :P
<Firio> Btw.. what kind of files does ubuntu use?
<gajop> pixelfairy: ATA
<Wizzup> So do I, you don't need a ! after the w
<Tyrath> Wizzup: the ! makes it a compulsary action
<pixelfairy> gajop: is it over usb?
<LostChain> i was watching a demonstration of ubuntu on youtube, and i saw the desktop turn into a cube and was able to switch in between desktops using that cube interface, does anyone know to initiate that
<Wizzup> hmm
<Tyrath> Wizzup: so you can accidently type :w
<gajop> pixelfairy: PATA to be precise... a 200GB Maxtor I think, no, not USB
<rww> !cube | LostChain
<ubottu> LostChain: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<Tyrath> Wizzup: but it won't allow any changes
<PodMan99a> ne one here using xen ??... can you pastebin your /etc/init.d/xend file... i deleted it ... WHOOPS and dont know how to get it back
<jcfp> bullgard4: that would be gvfs-backends
<pixelfairy> gajop: so its just a normal ide (pata) hard drive?
<gajop> pixelfairy: it's on the standard IDE cable
<Tyrath> Wizzup: :w! confirms that you actually did intend to overwrite the file
<Wizzup> I see... Well we all learn something new every day :)
<gajop> pixelfairy: yep, normal
<Firio> Can ubuntu also use exe?
<kjell> Firio: Look up Wine.
<gajop> Firio: only through wine (google it)
<rww> Firio: It can read some Windows .exe files using WINE.
<rww> !wine | Firio
<ubottu> Firio: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Tyrath> ociugi: when trying to talk to me, please type Tyr then hit the tab key, it will highlight your phrases for me so I can locate them more easily
<Tyrath> ociugi: so after you have uncommented the lines in the .bashrc file
<pixelfairy> gajop: you did it right, does it work on other OSes / distros?
<Tyrath> the .bashrc file is in your ~ or /home/user directory
<Firio> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<gfather> hello guys
<gfather> i have abig problem
<Tyrath> ociugi: you will make a new file called .bash_aliases
<bullgard4> jcfp: Thank you very much for your help.
<PodMan99a> gfather: we love big problems.... well i do
<Firio> Whats the direct download link for the Wine?
<Tyrath> ociugi: you do that by typing wine .bash_aliases in a terminal
<gajop> pixelfairy: does Windows count? Since I'm pretty sure it did, otherwise I would've been annoying, which I don't remember it be. But I know it didn't work on other Linux distros, or at least one (archlinux).
<Boohbah_> gfather: don't we all?
<rww> Firio: install the "wine" package. "sudo apt-get install wine" from the terminal, for example.
<absynth> Firio: sudo apt-get install wine ;D
<whiteplane> how to show only apps from current desktop in the task bar?
<Tyrath> ociugi: then when inside the file you need to type :w! to save it
<PodMan99a> aint recession a bit** lol
<kjell> For a long time ago, I've read that you can contribute to ubuntu by doing some coding. Can someone point me to the correct URL? I'm looking for a mentor in some way.
<PodMan99a> but on to ubuntu
<gfather> all the applications preferences is lost , when i start any application , when it try to generate config or something , it says cant fetch no space left ?
<PodMan99a> df -kh?
<gfather> <PodMan99a <Boohbah_ i hope u can help me guys
<rww> whiteplane: on GNOME, right-click the Window List pullbar, click Preferences, and select "Show windows from current workspace"
<Ubuntu``> to change permission on a newly formatted drive its sudo chmod -R ugo+rwx /path/to/mountpoint
<Tyrath> ociugi: now, to create an alias type alias <name>="<function>" where <name> is the name you want to type in terminal to execute some command and <function> is the command
<Wizzup> gfather: Don't ask to ask, plus, check your disk usage
<rww> !contribute | kjell
<ubottu> kjell: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<PodMan99a> gfather: is disk full  (df -kh) and are permissions on home directory correct
<pixelfairy> gajop: if you know it worked in windows, then it must be an hdparm issue. i would try bsd just to make sure
<ociugi> <Tyrath> what am i doing?
<gajop> pixelfairy: perhaps it's just a bug in the kernel? had some issues with this PC and kernel before, wouldn't be surprised if it's the same level of stuff again
<Tyrath> ociugi: you have you do that in .bash_aliases or .bashrc. Otherwise it will only exist for the session you are in
<ushills> Can anyone tell me what this error means in logwatch.
<ociugi> <Tyrath> sorry for my ignorance
<rww> kjell: specifically, you'll want to start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers and the various links off of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<gajop> pixelfairy: can you suggest any knoppix like BSD distro? something I can easily use to test this
<Tyrath> ociugi: basically what that means is if you do it in terminal, but not in vim, the alias will only exist until you shut the terminal
<pixelfairy> gajop: it could be, or in the disk. sometimes linux pays attention to things that windows ignores, so those things work in winodws and not linux
<gfather> <PodMan99a where should i past the info , pastebin ?
<ociugi> <Tyrath> ok
<pixelfairy> gajop: frisbie
<ushills> gnome-keyring-daemon: couldn't lookup pkcs11 component setting: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyAutolaunch error: X11 i
<Firio> What shall I write in "Terminal",if i want to install other stuff? Do I have to know what to write or can I write anything?
<PodMan99a> gfather: yea i use pastebin.ca
<kjell> rww: Thanks a lot
<gfather> ok
<Tyrath> ociugi: the .bashrc file contains the settings for what is termed the bourne shell or bash which you use the terminal to interface with
<Jonathan_L> I want to know if there is an APT channel - I want to know if there is some kind of web interface or portable Windows client for APT, but I can't find an active APT channel to ask in
<gajop> pixelfairy: k, thanks, ill check it out
<Tyrath> ociugi: let me know if you have any problems
<Tyrath> anyhow back to my dilemma...
<ociugi> <Tyrath> ok tnx
<Tyrath> anyone know how to get paltalk to work on linux?
<Tyrath> make that, ubuntu
<absynth> Firio: you can search after proggs with apt-cache search <name>
<gfather> http://pastebin.ca/1333934 PodMan99a
<pixelfairy> gajop: spelled it wrong, its freesbie
<gajop> pixelfairy: ok, found it, ty
<Jonathan_L> I really "need" it. I've got a dual-booting laptop with Ubuntu and Vista, got no working WLAN on Ubuntu and no internet connection at all at home. Thus I really want an APT client that runs without Linux involved on the school computers (I've got an USB-flash drive)
<Tyrath> !paltalk
<PodMan99a> gfather: /home is 100% used!!... remove some old tat or move it else where and that will work
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paltalk
<Tyrath> !info paltalk
<Firio> So I just write sudo apt- and then with a thing I want to search?
<ubottu> Package paltalk does not exist in intrepid
<Tyrath> !wine paltalk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine paltalk
<Tyrath> meh
<ociugi> rww: tnx
<OriWB> Ubuntu activates and connects to the wireless network, but after a few minutes the internet doesn't work. Can Somebody please help?
<absynth> Firio: exactly
<Tyrath> OriWB: do you have a lot of metal in your room
<omnz0r> Hi, I have sort of a weird issue. I have a MySQL server running on intrepid, and trying to use it on another machine. Trouble is, I can't connect. On the machine with intrepid, I try to telnet localhost port 3306, goes fine. When i try and telnet the public ip and port 3306, connection is refuesd. I havn't messed with iptables, or anything like that. Do anyone have any clue as to why I can't connect?
<Firio> Cool
<Firio> !mIRC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mIRC
<Tyrath> OriWB: interference may be causing your wireless to drop out
<Wizzup> Small question - requires only a very quick answer. Can installing kde make things messy?
<rww> Tyrath: you can send private messages to ubottu with "/msg ubottu message" (e.g. "/msg ubottu info packagename") if you're looking for something.
<Tyrath> rww: yes. sorry
<OriWB> Tyrath: I dont think there's that much....
<Firio> !Chatclients
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Chatclients
<cvw> Firio, try Pidgin
<Firio> !Infobot
<OriWB> Tyrath: There aretwo other computers, and a printer. Is that a lot?
<Tyrath> OriWB: also try changing channel
<rww> !botabuse > Firio
<ubottu> Firio, please see my private message
<absynth> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<absynth> ^^
<JEEBcz> Irssi <3
<OriWB> Tyrath: what do you mean chaning channel?
<Tyrath> OriWB: ifconfig should give you a connection rate, or a noise reading
<Tyrath> OriWB: go for a channel with less noise
<Tyrath> OriWB: basically channels 1, 6 and 11 are the main channels for wireless
<OriWB> Tyrath: How do I change channels
<Tyrath> OriWB: if you log into your router
<Jonathan_L> No linux-indipendent APT client!? :'(
<Firio> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Tyrath> OriWB: you should be able to change the channel
<Tyrath> OriWB: this may or may not help
<kri113> xz
<Tyrath> OriWB: i'm not entirely sure what the problem is
 * JEEBcz goes to try and build irssi svn once more :3
<absynth> :D
<rww> Wizzup: messy how? KDE apps will show up in your GNOME menu and vice-versa, so things can get a little crowded that way, but it shouldn't break anything. You can install KDE with the kubuntu-desktop package. To remove it, see !puregnome.
<Tyrath> OriWB: but if interference is that could help
<Firio> So i can just download Pidgin to ubuntu without extract anything?
<breakdown> yes
<Wunderbar> pidgin should already be in ubuntu
<Wizzup> rww: I was generally just wondering
<Wunderbar> pretty sure it's a default app
<absynth> Firio: ubuntu comes with pidgin ...
<rww> Wizzup: generally, it works fine and doesn't break anything :)
<Methleya> hello
<Firio> How do I find out where the pidgin is?
<Tyrath> OriWB: there could be a number of explanations. for example, i don't know if this is possible so don't quote me, but the gnome networking program could be conflicting with /etc/network/interfaces
<mrjohns1> Hi! My local dns server which only uses it self to look up can resolv external domains. why? :P I don't have any other dns servers
<rww> Firio: Applications > Internet > Pidgin Instant Messenger
<Wizzup> Thanks though. A more serious question now.... I just installed Ubu 8.10, and the restricted drivers come up. I choose to activate one, and it shows a download dialog with 0% for 1 sec approx, then just stops and closes
<absynth> Firio: open console , type pidgin &
<JEEBcz> well, technically packages always have to be "extracted", but since apt-get and friends usually do that automagically it's not a problem :3
<rww> Wizzup: do you have any updates or software installations running at the same time?
<Wizzup> none
<Tyrath> OriWB: possibly one could be saying one thing and the other another thing, or something like that, but i don't know if that's actually possible so don't quote me
<Tyrath> OriWB: I'd generally guess the problem is interference
<Wizzup> I'll try to update the default stuff first
<Tyrath> OriWB: also if you have a number of people connecting to your wifi network it could cause problems
<rww> Wizzup: yeah. Do all the updating, then restart, then try again.
<Wizzup> Right
<Noisek79> How do I disable external disk shortcuts on desktop? I've got 3 ntfs-drives mounted and dont want the shourtcuts. :(
<absynth> Firio: & means an app is independent from your console window
<Jonathan_L> Noisek79: There's a tool named Ubuntu Tweak. It can disable that.
<Noisek79> Jonathan_L ok... i'll try that one
<rww> Noisek79: press Alt-F2 and run gconf-editor. Navigate to /apps/nautilus/desktop/ and uncheck volumes_visible.
<Jonathan_L> Noisek79: It's in the repository, in "Add and remove programs"
<Tyrath> would anyone have a link for MSN messenger 7 with a heap of seeders?
<Firio> Pidgin? I can also use Terminal for that
<Tyrath> apparently I need it to get Paltalk working on ubuntu
<Jonathan_L> You'll have to look a bit among it's settings.
<Tyrath> don't use pidgin, use bitlbee! - less resource intensive!
<kapipi> I wonder if anyone have bumped into a program or hack that can make an option appear in the gnome context menu of an image file, to convert that image to a set format (for instance 1024pp, jpg)?
<rww> Noisek79: ... or you could just do what I said and not have to install anything :/
<Noisek79> rww: You win. THANKS
<Wunderbar> can anyone explain why smplayer (being a qt app) works better in ubuntu than it does it kubuntu????
<rww> Noisek79: You're welcome :)
<Wunderbar> never heard of bitlbee
<Tyrath> !bitlbee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitlbee
<Tyrath> bah
<Jonathan_L> Noisek79: Do'h.
<Firio> Oh.. first I was told I could use pidgin,now I am told not to use it.. Shall I use pidgin or wine and then put mIRC in it?
<mrjohns1> Hi! My local dns server which only uses it self to look up can resolv external domains. why? :P I don't have any other dns servers
<Noisek79> :D
<absynth> Firio: you can start all applications with the terminal, just type the command for the application
<Wunderbar> use pidgin and xchat
<Jonathan_L> Firio: What areyou using now?
<rww> !info bitlbee | Tyrath
<ubottu> bitlbee (source: bitlbee): An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1 (intrepid), package size 322 kB, installed size 796 kB
<Tyrath> Wunderbar: basically bitlbee is a daemon that allows you to login to multiple chat clients of irssi
<Jonathan_L> Firio: You can use Mibbit (www.mibbit.com/chat) :D
<Tyrath> of = off
<Firio> Now? I'm using www.mibbit.com and r on this server
<Wunderbar> I'll look into
<Wunderbar> what's the interface like?
<rww> Wunderbar: it doesn't have one, it's a gateway, not an IM client.
<Tyrath> Wunderbar: it's the irssi interface
<hemanth_> ftp://hemanth.is-a-geek.com/ can u open this link ?
<Firio> I think I try install wine and then mIRC into it
<Tyrath> Wunderbar: you'll need to connect to localhost
<rww> Tyrath: you can use other IRC clients with it too, like XChat :)
<hemanth_> i tried setting up dyndns
<mib_eqdyhl> anybody has idea where firefox stores its cookies?
<hemanth_> everything is fine
<Tyrath> Wunderbar: and then on localhost for the commands you don't need the backslash
<Firio> I try it
<Firio> Thanks
<Jonathan_L> Firio: hehehe
<rww> mib_eqdyhl: ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profilename>/cookies.sqlite
<Tyrath> rww: but as far as resource intensiveness is concerned, i pick bitlbee because i'm convinced its very low resource intensive and it allows me to stay in irssi ;)
<hemanth_> dyndns help me !!
<Jonathan_L> mib_eqdyhl: It's in the Firefox profile. ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles/profilename/somewhere_here
<Wunderbar> I use xchat
<Tyrath> rww: basically it fires up on boot so to login to msn, yahoo and icq all i need to do is connect to localhost
<Firio> Btw.. What u recommend for me to use.. pidgin or install wine and then put mirc on wine?
<Tyrath> Wunderbar: up to you
<Jonathan_L> do'h, I should train on writing while reading what the others are writing
<Wunderbar> Ive never used irssi
<Tyrath> Wunderbar: but i love bitlbee ;)
<absynth> Firio: pidgin for icq, irssi for irc
<Wunderbar> is it any better???
<Tyrath> lightweight ftw
<Wunderbar> cos xchat been's working great for me so far
<rww> Tyrath: I know, I use bitlbee+xchat. Not really concerned about the 20MB of memory Xchat "wastes" =/
<Firio> What's differnet between irssi and icq?
<hemanth_> Port Forwarding from command line ? how to ?
<Tyrath> rww: lol haha
<rww> Firio: irssi is an IRC client, ICQ is an OSCAR IM client.
<JEEBcz> Firio, try X-Chat first, or ChatZilla / KVirc (which looks somewhat like mIRC). If you aren't afraid of command-line get irssi
<dayo_> what is the command to print your distro version?
<Wunderbar> rww, permission to private chat/
<rww> !version | dayo_
<ubottu> dayo_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Firio> So what is best?
<Firio> After ur opinion?
<hemanth_> Port Forwarding how to ?
<Tyrath> rww: i wish i could purely interface with everything through a console but unfortunately due to the evolution of the web, i have no choice but to always use the GUI
<rww> Wunderbar: I don't read private chats, so you're probably better off just talking to me in here or #ubuntu-offtopic
<hemanth_> fro cli
<absynth> Firio: irssi is a clientprogg for irc , icq is an protocol? for chats
<rww> Tyrath: yeah, I know how that goes. If I didn't have GNOME up to use the WWW anyway, I'd probably be using irssi or weechat
<JEEBcz> Firio, just try which one you like the best :/ No need for wine if you just want to be on IRC
<Jonathan_L> Firio: If you prefer GUI in front of CLI then Pidgin is decent. Not perfect, but decent.
<Tyrath> rww: thanks to javascript especially - god how I wish the net was more javascript independent
<irrdev1> What's the status of Packagekit for Jaunty?
<OriWB_> Tyrath: What if my channel is already 6?
<Wunderbar> are there any other advantages using bitlbee over pidgin than a little bit of ram
<dayo_> rww: thanks! :-)
<absynth> Firio: i like irssi because i can run it in terminal, and pidgin is nice and stable with icq
<JEEBcz> X-Chat and irssi are probably what I'd recommend (ChatZilla has great per-channel encoding support)
<Tyrath> OriWB_: that's fine, it's generally the most popular channel
<Wunderbar> also, how do I set it up with xchat, I'm a complete n00b, by the way
<Tyrath> OriWB_: try the others, then try ifconfig to see how the noise is
<Firio> That is what I want.. I want to use IRC.. That means I shal then install irssi.. What about extracting irssi before using it?
<Jonathan_L> Tyrath: Javascript can be good - like now when I'm using an online IRC client that's based on AJAX
<Tyrath> OriWB_: pick the one with the least noise
<JEEBcz> Firio, on ubuntu the repositories are your friend
<absynth> Firio: just #apt-get install irssi
<Tyrath> Jonathan_L: don't get me wrong, it can be good when GUIs are important to you
<JEEBcz> what absynth said :3
<OriWB_> Tyrath: ok...
<Tyrath> Jonathan_L: but personally I like to keep typing
<Jonathan_L> Firio: Extracting before using? Huh?
<absynth> Firio: then #irssi + hf
<Firio> Yes
<rww> Wunderbar: Open the Network List, create a new Network with the Add button, then edit it to use the right settings (like setting the server to 127.0.0.1/6667)
<OriWB_> Tyrath: I dont hear any noise
<Firio> Huh? hf?
<Tyrath> Firio: just take out the #
<Tyrath> Firio: so sudo apt-get install irssi
<Jonathan_L> Tyrath: I also like to "keep typing". I can do a lot here too.
<absynth> Firio: hf = have fun ..sry bad habbit
<Firio> Oh :-D
<Firio> Ty anyway
<OriWB_> Tyrath: what does that mean?
<hemanth_> Port Restricted for Security Reasons , how to overcome this
<Firio> For all the help
<Tyrath> OriWB_: noise basically means interference - low noise = low interference
<Tyrath> OriWB_: noise isn't a sound in this context
<hay> hello... I would like to have a .bin file, which is now located in the tftp's root dir, in its' subdirectory (so not in /tftpboot, but in /tftpboot/something)... I have a line "tftp 0x20200000 somefile.bin" and it loads successfully, but when I change it to "tftp 0x20200000 something/somefile.bin" it doesn't load... as it shows not asking for a wrong file if I try with "somefile.bn" I think it could be some memory limitation of this .img file 
<Tyrath> OriWB_: when you type ifconfig it should give you a readout for wlan0
<OriWB_> Tyrath: right
 * Tyrath thought .bin was a windows extension...
<Jonathan_L> I still haven't gotten any response about linux-indipendent APT client. I just want something that can download packages with all their dependencies so that I don't have to browse a bunch of Web 0.0.0.1 pages that lists files
<OriWB_> Tyrath: lol where's the noise part?
<OriWB_> Tyrath: meaning, how do i know what means it has more or less noise?
<rww> Jonathan_L: I don't know of a client that does that. Last time I needed to download Ubuntu packages in Windows I ended up getting them from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<hay> Tyrath, could be, but now this is in linux :D
<absynth> OriWB_: try #iwconfig
<Tyrath> OriWB_: pick the channel with the least noise, try to minimise the number of clients connected to the router and try to ensure there are as few number of metallic elements in the room as possible
<Jonathan_L> rww: Do'h! Can't somebody try to create a windows client for APT? :'(
<absynth> OriWB_: there is noise level and signal level and lot of other informations
<rww> Jonathan_L: You're welcome to take a shot :)
<may> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Jonathan_L> I'm a total programming newbie
<Tyrath> OriWB_: maybe it doesn't give a noise reading... i thought it did, bizarre
<Jonathan_L> I can basicly only remove pieces of code and do some cut-and-pasting to mess with code.
<OriWB_> Tyrath: can i show you what i got?
<Tyrath> OriWB_: not here... hmm. i don't seem to be getting a noise reading either atm
<bullgard4> [man lsof] Will operating systems covered by lsof but other than Linux call structures equivalent to an inode other than 'inode'? 'man lsof' seems to differentiate between 'inodes' and other 'nodes'.
<Tyrath> OriWB_: maybe you only get a noise reading if you're connected to wireless...
<Wizzup> rww: It works after full update + restart
<OriWB_> Tyrath: I am conected wireless
<Tyrath> OriWB_: have you altered any of the wireless settings in gnome?
<Tyrath> ah k
<Tyrath> hmm
<rww> Wizzup: Heh. Probably was some bug in the restricted driver manager that got fixed, then. I vaguely remember having the same problem a few months ago.
<Wizzup> :)
<absynth> OriWB_: do you tried iwconfig and not ifconfig?
<shally87> hi..
<OriWB_> absynth: yes
<shally87> anyone know how to change the ip in virtual box?
<absynth> OriWB_: ok
<OriWB_> absynth: i got something else, but nothing to do with noise, or something like that
<absynth> OriWB_: what u got?
<OriWB_> absynth: I'm connected wireless if that helps
<error404notfound> I had a nfs share mounted, the server went down and now my system is hung, only terminal works, and when I do umount /share it says that devcie is busy. how to fix it?
<shally87> because i cannot use Host interface in my virtual machine..The one that is functioning is only NAT..
<absynth> OriWB_: me 2 ;D
<shally87> hope someone can help me..
<OriWB_> absynth: hehehe
<shally87> #vbox is kind of too quiet
<Jaan|Perfect_> hi all
<absynth> OriWB_: so why u want to see the noise level?
<Tyrath> OriWB_: yeah, iwconfig is basically the wireless narrowed down version of ifconfig
<OriWB_> Tyrath: i dont know what im talking about, but could it be a flaky dns server?
<Jaan|Perfect_> is network and netwrok tools are one and the same : System → Administration . ubuntu 8.10
<OriWB_> Absynth: tyrath told me to
<Jaan|Perfect_> i am not able to view network
<OriWB_> Tyrath: so what do I do?
<Tyrath> OriWB_: not too sure
<OriWB_> lol ARGGG
<absynth> OriWB_: what is the problem?
<Tyrath> OriWB_: see I could be of more help if my brother didn't fiddle with the router and make it impossible for me to connect to wireless
<juniecho> hi all, ubuntu intrepid problem. is there any way to permanently disable system beep?
<OriWB_> absynth: the problem is my internet stops working even though it says i am connected
<Jaan|Perfect_> can somebody please tell me the exact purpose of "Hardware Testing"
<frogscott> quick question how do I join #wine-doors
<Jaan|Perfect_> first it did scan and i ahve given my email ID
<OriWB_> Tyrath: lol I appreciate all the help
<absynth> OwriWB_: Static or dhcp ip?
<error404notfound> how to umount a not-responding network share?
<absynth> OwriWB_: wich progg u use?
<OriWB_> absynth: i dont know...
<absynth> xD
<OriWB_> absynth: lol how do i check?
<Tyrath> OriWB_: no worries. sorry i couldn't help. that's just the way i lowered my interference when i used to be able to connect to wireless. also if you do happen to find a program that happens to display noise you'll be able to get a quicker reading by piping grep Noise or grep noise
<juniecho> Is there any way to disable system beep? thanks
<Tyrath> OriWB_: ie, type netstat -i | grep Noise   if you were looking for Noise in netstat
<absynth> OriWB_:how are u online?
<Tyrath> absynth: he'd be using a wired connection
<Tyrath> absynth: anyhow he said he's on wireless atm
<OriWB_> ansynth: wireless
<frogscott> quick question how do I join #wine-doors channel?
<absynth> OriWB_:what is your ubuntu version?
<Tyrath> frogscott: /join #wine-doors
<Tyrath> /join #wine-doors
<OriWB_> absynth: 8.1  i think- iex
<Tyrath> - ie type that
<OriWB_> absynth: Ibex
<absynth> OriWB_: k, there it is possible to give your wlan an static ip
<absynth> with the networkmanager
 * Tyrath can't wait till the update ibex
 * Tyrath has had so many difficulties with ibex
<OriWB_> absynth: i heard about that, but didnt know how to get it
<frogscott> Tyrath thanks
<frogscott> no one on wine doors channel..can u tell me how to install wine doors?
<OriWB_> ansynth: my laptop battery is about to die, and to plug it in would probably loose me my internet, so I'm just warning you i have about 10minutes left
<OriWB_> absynth:  my laptop battery is about to die, and to plug it in would probably loose me my internet, so I'm just warning you i have about 10minutes left
<absynth> OwrWB_:?
<OriWB_> absynth: i havent much time left
<OriWB_> absynth: how do i get the networkmanager?
<absynth> OriWB_ : i know what you meant, but why u loose internet if u plug in ur laptop xD
<absynth> OriWB_ : Networkmanager comes with ubuntu
<OriWB_> absynth: cuz the plug is far away
<OriWB_> absynth: so where is it?
<absynth> OriWB_ : its the connection icon at the top on the right
<absynth> OriWB_ : should load on system start
<OriWB_> absynth: oh, how will that help at all?
<absynth> right click on it
<OriWB_> absynth: ok
<absynth> then pick your wireless connection
<absynth> it should show u your AP
<absynth> ah nah
<absynth> left click on it
<absynth> ^^
<OriWB_> absynth: oh gotcha
<cdealer> please, can anyone remember me of the type I must set in bind zone for alias pointing like "host IN <what?> otherhost.domain"
<absynth> choose ur AP
<absynth> connect
<OriWB> absynth: i left clicked on my internet
<absynth> ok
<OriWB> absynth: than my internet reloaded
<absynth> i should ask you for the password of the wireless connection (i hope you have a password protecion)
<absynth> it*
<OriWB> absynth: i did it again
<OriWB> so what do i do?
<absynth> ok
<frogscott> Tyrath: wine doors says to do python setup.py install but that command doesnt work in terminal
<absynth> descripbe the icon now?
<Roq> cdealer: cname ?
<absynth> it should be different
<OriWB> absynth: me?
<absynth> yes
<Wizzup> How can I check my current architecture?
<OriWB> absynth: i dont understand
<cdealer> Roq, thanks =)
<absynth> OriWB_: the icon changes when u succesful connect to ur wireless
<OriWB> absynth: shoudl i click on vpn connections?
<anonusing> hi, can someone help me install LAMP stack? I have been trying to do this all day :(
<OriWB> absynth: oh, i am on the internet
<Roq> Only put cnames on subdomains though
<Roq> not on the tld
<Roq> you need an A record there
<OriWB> absynth: my problem is, i loose my connection after a while even though it says im still connected
<absynth> OriWB:u clicking on ur AP is enought u should have internet
<anonusing> i had everything working earlier and then was trying to set mysql passwd and now none of it works
<absynth> OriWB: oh key
<absynth> OriWB: 2nd step
<absynth> right click on icon
<OriWB> absynth: ok
<absynth> preferences
<absynth> wireless
<anonusing> can anyone help me to set up LAMP?
<OriWB> absynth: i dont have pref
<dotCOM_> Has anyone ever gotten wireless networking working properly on a Dell Inspiron 1721 with Ubuntu??   I tried it a couple months ago but after all the crazy tutorials I had to go through, the password wouldn't stick... so ..... wireless wouldn't work :|
<absynth> something like connection edeting?
<citizenofgnu> i mean anonusing ... using xampp
<cdealer> Roq, yeah, I have my host IN A xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx and want to point for that host (webserver) for another subdomain
<OriWB> absynth: i dont see that
<absynth> soory, my interface is not english
<OriWB> absynth: ok
<absynth> just under sonnectioninformation
<OriWB> absynth:i clicked onthe blue internet bars
<anonusing> citizenofognu, u think i should use xampp?
<OriWB> absynth: right clicked
<ct529> hi! how do you add a local directory full of deb packages to the list of repositories?
<absynth> OriWB: yes
<citizenofgnu> it is easy to setup @ anonusing
<anonusing> citizenofognu, i came in here asking about xampp yesterday and they told me i should be using LAMP
<OriWB> absynth: then edit connections?
<absynth> OriWB: then click on the 4th button
<absynth> OriWB:yep
<OriWB> absynth: got it
<OriWB> absynth: which tab?
<absynth> OriWB: then wireless
<absynth> OriWB: 2nd
<OriWB> absynth:ok
<citizenofgnu> may not be ideal for production... but for learning phase and small and mid applications,its a good choice @ anonusing
<absynth> choose ur connection
<anonusing> citizenofgnu, okay, i can reinstall xampp then. do you know hot to open the main box for it? that's where i got stuck yesterday
<absynth> OriWB: choose ur connection
<anonusing> ya, that's what i thought but they were telling me not to use it
<absynth> OriWB:click on edit on the right
<citizenofgnu> what os are you using @ anonusing
<anonusing> ubuntu
<OriWB> absynth: ok
<citizenofgnu> no spoon feeding... do the google search
<absynth> OriWB:then Tab IPv4
<citizenofgnu> start the xampp and point ur browser to http://localhost
<anonusing> citizenofgnu, i would not be in here if i found what i was looking for in google
<anonusing> yes, i did that
<OriWB> absynth: ij
<absynth> OriWB:Method manuel
<bazyl> hi everybody ;)
<OriWB> absynth: ok
<absynth> OriWB: adress , type the adress of ur network
<OriWB> absynth: this? 81.199.250.187
<quassel73> hi, can you helpmewith this: http://pastebin.ca/1333977?
<anonusing> citizenofgnu, the problem i was having was, finding a 'button' for the application, such as a way to open it... it was already running. but there is a window box, different than the local host window
<absynth> OriWB: no
<mib_6x5hkr> hyALL
<OriWB> absynth: then what?
<Deadboys> does anyone tell me the name of the openssl development librarys package?
<absynth> OriWB: open other terminal and type ifconfig
<mib_6x5hkr> CAN SOMEBODY TELL ME HOW CAN I DISSABLE CHANNELS 11,12 AND 13 FOR THE WIFI
<citizenofgnu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223410
<mib_6x5hkr> help please
<anonusing> citizen: because i am following the killerphp vids
<ct529> I need to add a certain directory to everybody's PATH variable .... where should I change it?
<absynth> OriWB: there is your ip, your netmask
<quassel73> hi, can you helpmewith this: http://pastebin.ca/1333977 ?
<acer_> adffasdfasdf
<acer_> asdfasf
<acer_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<citizenofgnu> anonusing it is straight forward... now tell me where is your problem?
<Deadboys> does anyone tell me the name of the openssl development librarys package??
<acer_> lllllllllllll
<acer_> p
<absynth> OriWB: when your ip is like 192.168.1.xx then your gateway is like 192.168.1.1 dns most of the time, the same
<anonusing> citizen, THANKS, i think that is what i was looking for... how to open the "sweet panel". thanks
<anonusing> citizen, i couldn't find any documentation on that before
<absynth> OriWB: when your ip is like 192.168.yy.xx then gateway 192.168.yy.1 ...maybe better
<OriWB> absynth: i really gotta go
<absynth> ok
<OriWB> absynth: can we work on this in a couple of hours?
<absynth> why not
<OriWB> absynth: thanx so much for everything
<OriWB> absynth: talk to you later
<absynth> OriWB: np
<absynth> OriWB: yep cu
<anonusing> citizen, it looks different than in the windows version, and i wasn't searching for how to install it but how to open something specific so, i must have overlooked this site. but thanks!
<dotCOM_> Anyone ever got wireless working on a Dell Inspiron 1721 ??
<anonusing> dotcom, idk but maybe searching for how to get wireless working in general (i.e. on any machine) might help
<silner> Is there any good reason to do a fresh install unless upgrading goes wrong. I started with Gutsy and upgraded through Hardy to Intrepid and everything has gone perfectly. I have noticed however that my system is a little out of step in using some old defaults like Alsa mixer.
<silner> And I have Transmission as well as Bittorrent
<dotCOM_> anonusing:  I'm trying that now but none of the articles talk about the 1721 specifically and the hardware it uses :|
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shally87-2> hi
<shally87-2> i would like to ask
<shally87-2> how to fix this?
<shally87-2> rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<shally87-2>                                                                                [fail]
<ikonia> shally87-2: you'd need to be running a bind server
<brunner> what's the fastest way to record tuner input from a box that has a tuner card and an ubuntu CD?
<ikonia> brunner: recording TV from a livecd is not a good idea
<brunner> my friend will be on national TV in an hour, and I'd really like to record it for the youtubes
<brunner> ikonia: I have a hard drive
<ikonia> brunner: are you going to install ubuntu ?
<brunner> ikonia: I mean, there's a hard drive installed
<ikonia> or just run the livecd
<brunner> ikonia: I'd prefer to run off the livecd
<shally87> ikonia
<ikonia> brunner: but will you install ubuntu onto it ?
<ikonia> shally87: yes ?
<shally87> that one is my setting for bind server
<ikonia> brunner: then you won't get much recorded
<shally87> and i use vbox for it
<brunner> ikonia: I guess I could, but I'd be running pretty short on time
<ikonia> shally87: then you're bind server is not setup
<ikonia> brunner: you won't get anything from a livecd
<shally87> when i restart the bind9 it appears
<ikonia> (in my opinion)
<brunner> ikonia: why couldn't I record onto the hard drive?
<shally87> ok
<ikonia> brunner: because the OS that is used to process it would be running from a livecd
<shally87> i do the last step first then i ask if got error
<shally87> thanks
<brunner> I see...
<ikonia> shally87: "it appears" what are you talking about ?
<chosig> i'm trying to bind meta-r (winkey - r) to run a program, but it zooms instead... is there soem accessibility stuff put on from start?
<ikonia> shally87: you need to be clear about what you're saying
<brunner> lame. I wish I had a USB tuner card or something.
<shally87> ok
<brunner> for my ubuntu laptop
<chosig> aah... i think it's some compiz stuff... where has those setting been hidden?
<shally87> ikonia: I still setting up my dns server, and i reach the part where it needs to restart..then i restart it but there is where i get  the problem.
<ikonia> shally87: have you set up rncd channels ?
<shally87> by the way i just proceed then i know what happen next..
<brunner> ikonia: if I can get it installed fast enough, what program should I use?
<bastid_raZor> !ccsm > chosig
<ubottu> chosig, please see my private message
<ikonia> brunner: tvtime maybe ?
<shally87> rncd? what is that? i dont found any manual for DNS server
<ikonia> brunner: I only really use myth and it's a massive overkill for wha you wnat
<ikonia> shally87: you need to read all of the DNS docs hen, rncd is a key component for manamgnet
<brunner> ikonia: I may actually have myth installed on the box already... just no tvguide feed
<brunner> or a way to connect to the network
<shally87> ok..
<shally87> i will search the dns doc now..
<shally87> thanks for reminding me..
<mib_6x5hkr> DOES ANIBODY KNOW HOW TO DISSABLE WIFI EXTRA CHANNELS ON MANDRIVA?
<ikonia> don't use caps
<netsurf3> extra channels?
<fosco_> mandriva?
<fosco_> :)
<ikonia> mib_6x5hkr: mandriva is not supported here, try the mandriva channel
<brunner> lol, I was thinking what fosco_ was thinking.
<ikonia> mib_6x5hkr: and try not to use capslock - it is considered rude on irc and "shouting"
<netsurf3> or if everyone is dead there
<netsurf3> use ##linux also
<brunner> ikonia: what about trying to record with a p2p app.  are there any p2ptv apps that get fox news?
<ikonia> brunner: no idea
<ikonia> brunner: never heard of p2p recording
<brunner> I've heard of it, but I might need to use some vmware nonsense to make it work
<bullgard4> [man lsof] Will operating systems covered by lsof but other than Linux call structures equivalent to an inode other than 'inode'? 'man lsof' seems to differentiate between 'inodes' and other 'nodes'.
<netsurf3> brunner, so whats the tech meant to be able to do?
<ikonia> bullgard4: come on, how is that "ubuntu"
<brunner> netsurf3: I'm just trying to record my friend who will be on fox news in an hour
<netsurf3> ooo
<netsurf3> brunner, why the P2P then?
<ikonia> maybe take the TV record options to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<ikonia> someone may even record it for you
<brunner> netsurf3: because I have no USB turner card, and no time to install ubuntu on the box that has pci tuner cards
<brunner> ikonia: okay, but I really was looking for an ubuntu solution
<ikonia> brunner: well you're moving beyond that now
<xiaojianjun> hello everyone
<ikonia> hi
<netsurf3> brunner, live disk with the tuner card?
<xiaojianjun> can someone tell me how to play real media files in ubuntu ppc
<brunner> netsurf3: yes
<Poramet> #join apache
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ikonia> xiaojianjun: sure you open the package manager and search for realaudio and you'll find the package you need
<Jack1> Has anyone installed red5, and does anyone know how to remove the server? Or any other way to remove a server?
<netsurf3>  http://www.geexbox.org/en/index.html
<netsurf3> brunner is that any good?
<ikonia> Jack1: how did you install it ?
<netsurf3> i dont know a p2p solution but that apprently doesnt need installing
<Jack1> ikonia: through a deb package
<piti_> Hi, any one know how do I mount one of raid1 disk from one computer on another computer?
<ikonia> Jack1: if you do a "dpkg -l | grep -i red5" do you see any packages
<brunner> netsurf3: I'm sort of giving up on recording with the tuner cards.  we can chat about it in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<Jack1> ikonia: one moment
<ikonia> piti_: sure, break the mirror, plug the disk into the new machine and mount it using the correct native cile system
<ikonia> piti_: I'm assuming this is software raid ?
<piti_> yes it's ubuntu software raid
<piti_> I tried mount /dev/sdb1
<piti_> it gives me mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<ikonia> piti_: was ir you where where discussing this with yesterday ?
<ikonia> "was it you"
<Jack1> ikonia: do I have to insert both those command seperately, because then on the second command nothing happens
<ikonia> Jack1: "dpkg -l | grep -ired5" is one command
<piti_> by this you mean mounting raid? nope
<ikonia> piti_: someone yesterday had the same problem
<Jack1> ikonia: I get -> ii  red5                                       0.8.0-RC1                               Red5 flash streaming server
<xiaojianjun> I  have downloaded the realplayer's bin file but i got a problem that i can't install libstdc++
<ikonia> piti_: basiclly you need to do a mount -t and specify the correct file system type
<ikonia> Jack1: great, so now "sudo dpkg -p red5"
<xiaojianjun> 3.3
<piti_> it's ext3 so it should me mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1?
<shally87-2> how to know the bind version?
<ikonia> piti_: looks good
<Jack1> ikonia: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d73526ca8
<ikonia> shally87-2: it tells you in the package name
<ikonia> Jack1: "sudo dpkg -p red5"
<Jack1> ikonia: same thing
<shally87-2> ok
<piti_> ...[ 1177.395617] VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdb1.
<ikonia> Jack1: sory dpkg -P
<piti_> may be this is the bad one I'll try another one...
<ikonia> piti_: are you %100 sure it is ext3 ?
<piti_> yes
<Jack1> ikonia: np, I did su dpkg -P and then?
<ikonia> piti_: show me the full command your using
<piti_> it used to be the boot drive on anohter computer wihch is also ubuntu...
<ikonia> Jack1: ooh come on
<piti_> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 sdb1
<ikonia> Jack1: sudo dpkg -P red5
<ikonia> piti_: don't you have to specify and abouslte path for the mount point ?
<ikonia> (I appriciate that's not your problem)
<shally87-2> ikonia: id soes not told. only known was bind9. but there is bind 9.4, bind 9.6
<arturgam3r> you havent a dir where to mount the device
<Jack1> ikonia: thanks! is it removed completely now?
<Jack1> ikonia: oh wait I got error
<piti_> ikinia: it still gives the same error. I'll try another disk
<ikonia> shally87-2: named -v
<shally87-2> ok
<Jack1> ikonia: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d17a38aa1
<piti_> ikonia: I took this disk out because it refused to boot
<shally87-2> owh..
<shally87-2> ok
<Armag3ddon> hello all !
<shally87-2> thanks
<ikonia> piti_: are you sure there is data on it ?
<Armag3ddon> anyone can tell me how can i ssh with the terminal ?
<piti_> ikonia: i'm quite sure
<ikonia> Jack1: looks like a problem with the pakage, have you ried "sudo dpkg -r red5"
<ikonia> Armag3ddon: ssh $hostname
<stoone2> Armag3ddon: ssh uername@hostname
<kjell> Armag3ddon: ssh loginname@server -p portnumber
<ikonia> piti_: any idea why it wouldn't boot ?
<ikonia> piti_: it looks like there s a problem with that disk on some level
<arturgam3r> sudo mkdir /media/Daten (e. g.) then sudo mount /dev/sdax /media/Daten
<piti_> ikonia: it gives me grub error 17
<Jack1> ikonia:  gives me same error
<ikonia> piti_: ahh grub error, not data error
<piti_> ikonia: which i believe is part of my ignorant when I installed raid1
<ikonia> Jack1: then you need to contact the place you got the deb from
<Mic92> Have anyone here ever installed Gmail FS succesfully?
<ikonia> Jack1: the uninstall routine is not correct
<piti_> ikonia: my theory is that one of the disk failed and there is no grub on the other disk
<Armag3ddon> ikonia, i know that, but it says connection refused :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Jack1> ikonia: maybe it's because it can't stop the server, is there a way to stop running the server?
<ikonia> piti_: what that means is he grub entry is hardcoded to the other disk
<ikonia> Armag3ddon: then the other server is not listening on ssh ports
<Armag3ddon> it is
<Armag3ddon> it should be
<ikonia> Jack1: open a terminal use "ps -ef | grep red5" to get info then use sudo kill -9 $pid and replace the value $pid with the process ID on the left
<ikonia> Armag3ddon: it's not
<Armag3ddon> ikonia, it is a shell server so it is :)
<ikonia> Armag3ddon: it's not running
<shally87-2> ikonia:  how to check the log for dns server?
<ActionParsnip> Armag3ddon: try netstat -a
<ActionParsnip> Armag3ddon: and pastebin the output
<ikonia> shally87-2: have you setup logging
<Armag3ddon> ikonia, i am connected to my server through irc
<Armag3ddon> you tell me its not running ?
<piti_> ikonia: yeah so when one disk failed it probably read grub from the other disk but the grub.conf or something still try to have grub boot from the bad one....
<Armag3ddon> what do you think im stupid ?
<piti_> ikonia: that's what I guess
<ikonia> Armag3ddon: that doesn't mean its running ssh
<shally87-2> no
<Armag3ddon> yes it does
<shally87-2> ho to?
<Armag3ddon> how did i install the server then ?
<shally87-2> how to?
<ikonia> Armag3ddon: no it doesn't irc is not ssh
<Armag3ddon> how did i install the server ?
<Armag3ddon> how did i install the service
<Jack_Sparrow> Armag3ddon Please tone it down
<Armag3ddon> ikonia,  i already installed server and services :/
<douglas> funny
<ikonia> shally87-2: you need to walk through the bind guide on "channels" which is logging
<ikonia> Armag3ddon: that doesn't mean the daemon is still running/listening
<Armag3ddon> Jack_Sparrow, i am tuned down :/
<shally87-2> ok
<Armag3ddon> Jack_Sparrow, im cool :D
<ikonia> Armag3ddon: if you are getting connection refused it's gettingt to your server but rejecting you
<Armag3ddon> oh
<ikonia> Armag3ddon: that meants either a host rule blocking you, or the service is not running
<Armag3ddon> well :/
<Swift_> hy i want to see a web stream cann you help me wat i can take for Programm
<ikonia> Swift_: can you expand on that a bit, what do you mean by web stream
<Jack1> ikonia: when I do sudo kill "ID" nothing happens
<Jack_Sparrow> Swift_ What is your native language?
<ikonia> Jack1: kill -9 $pid
<Swift_> The webpage is bibelstream.org
<sathyrion> Hi, anyone have any clue how to get nvidia drivers working under Sun xVM VirtualBox (vista) running ubuntu 8.10?
<kavity> Jack1: killall -9
<kavity> Or what ikonia said :/
<ikonia> sathyrion: the vm will not have an nvidia card on the guest
<Jack1> ikonia: 1000      6243  6225  0 13:34 pts/0    00:00:00 grep red
<ActionParsnip> sathyrion: you need the guestadditions
<ikonia> Jack1: doesn't look like the server is running then
<sathyrion> from: Install guest additions under -> devices?
<ActionParsnip> sathyrion: it will install as a vbox video card, you will not get 3d accelleration in a virtal machine
<lasivian> I recently did a apt-get autoclean that removed some kernel files I think, after that I get "Boot from (hd0,0) ext2 *GUID*" Error 15: file not found"
<ActionParsnip> sathyrion: yep thats it, or manually download the iso from someplace and mount it in the vbox, same deal
<Jack1> ikonia: weird, because it gives me this error when I try to remove it -> Stopping Red5 flash streaming server: red5invoke-rc.d: initscript red5, action "stop" failed.
<sathyrion> Ok, thanks alot
<lasivian> it refuses to boot from kernel 2.6.27-9-generic, but if I select 2.6.27-7 it boots
<ikonia> Jack1: it can't stop it probably because it's not running
<Jack1> ikonia: ooh, what would you recommend me doing?
<piti_> ikonia: here is the update... the other disk is fine. I can mount it XD..so relieved
<Armag3ddon> thanks guys :)
<lasivian> i'd like to know what I should do to fix 27-9, or how to change Grub :/
<ikonia> Jack1: contact the people who made the deb
<ikonia> piti_: phew
<ActionParsnip> !grub| lasivian
<ubottu> lasivian: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack1> ikonia: thanks a lot for your help =)
<ikonia> piti_: thats a good find
<ikonia> Jack1: no problem
<lasivian> i'd rather get 27-9 working of course, editing grub is my secondary solution
<piti_> ikonia: here is another question.... how do i backup sql from the disk I just mounted?
<Ienorand> Does anyone here have any experience with vmware tools for a virt Ubuntu? I'm trying to get automatic mouse-focus, and compiz to work in a jaunty VM, anyone had any experince with this?
<ikonia> piti_: mysql ?
<piti_> ikonia: yep
<ikonia> piti_: mysqldump
<ikonia> piti_: that's all you need
<lasivian> I know the other night when I cleaned the packages a blue window came up in my cli window that I ignored thinking it was something else, I think that broke things :/
<Jack_Sparrow> leno compiz effects in a VM..  doubtful
<piti_> ikonia: except that mysql is open data from sql that was installed on this computer....before
<bastid_raZor> lasivian; have you tried reinstalling -9 kernel?
<ikonia> piti_: sorry, can you explain that gain please.
<ActionParsnip> Ienorand: for jaunty ask in +1
<lasivian> bastid_raZor: i'm working on that now, kinda hoped someone might say "oh, you screwed up XYZ before I went mucking with things, :)
<piti_> ikonia: mysql loads database from /var/something. now that I mount this disk as ~/sdb1 how do i get mysql to load database from ~/sdb1/var/something?
<gordonjcp> piti_: that's in the configs *somewhere*
<ActionParsnip> Ienorand: you wont get 3d acceleration in a vm so compiz wont work
<gordonjcp> piti_: or you could do it the stupid-but-effective way and just symlink it
<piti_> gordonjcp: great idea...
<Jack1> ikonia: I also get this message when I try to remove java5 through Synaptic package manager -> E: red5: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<lasivian> bastid_raZor: which package, headers or image?
<ikonia> Jack1: it look slike it's linked to java some how
<Jack1> ikonia: the deb package installed java5
<Jack1> ikonia: with red5
<ikonia> Jack1: that's the problem then, they are linked
<bastid_raZor> lasivian; all related to -9
<Jack1> ikonia: how can I unlink them or delete at the same time?
<lasivian> or should I just reinstall linux-generic?
<mercutio22> I found some error messages in the daemon.log file which might explain strange behavion in my pc, can someone help me out? http://www.pastebin.ca/1334005
<scientes> how do i update the initrd with rebuilt modules?
<calwig> any successful undelete software for linux?
<mercutio22> namely, I don't have login/logout sounds and synaptic often crashes the system
<scientes> calwig, just reinstall it your settings will still be there
<ActionParsnip> !restore | calwig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restore
<ActionParsnip> !recover | calwig
<ubottu> calwig: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ActionParsnip> calwig: easier to restore the data from your backups
<wilfried> question : I need a program under gnome which has a list of major settings under gnome, settings for o.a. compiz
<scientes> how do i update the initrd with rebuilt modules?
<scientes> oh i meant initramfs
<sathyrion> installed the guest additions, but now what? ^^
<Bacta> I installed KDE4 via Synaptic and it won't come up as an option on the session menu on the login screen. Any ideas?
<stoone> scientes: maybe update-initramfs
<calwig> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<seacnboy> what's the order about add gateway?
<lasivian> damn, that machine has no networking
<Dr_willis> Bacta:  did you install kde or 'kubuntu-desktop' ?
<Bacta> kde
<korogiannos> Can I get read/write permission for files/directories on an hfs+ formated mac partition? I need to copy over some documents from my old mac disk
<Bacta> do i need to install kubuntu-desktop?
 * lasivian can't think of anything to do at this point but reinstall
<Dr_willis> Bacta:  thats the problem then.. I imgine whatever pckage that had the login manager .desktop files dident get installed.
<Bacta> will kubuntu-desktop give me KDE4?
<Dr_willis> Bacta:  I always install kubuntu-desktop and gnome-desktop and whatever desktop
<Dr_willis> Bacta:  thats the kde version in 8.10 - so yes.
<Dr_willis> Bacta:  unless you are using somthing other then 8.10
<flo_>  /join #ubuntu-de
<Tokoloshe> kde is only the enviroment without any kde aplications
 * lasivian is so totally frustrated
<kavity> korogiannos: You should be able to.
<Bacta> Thanks for the help :)
<Bacta> btw is this a good channel to troll in?
<kavity> lasivian: What's the problem?
<lasivian> kavity: my kernel appears broken, and so is my networking so I can;t get online to reinstall it
<korogiannos> ﻿kavity: Could you walk me through the process please. I have the disk mounted atm and can't access the 'documents' folder in my user folder... access denied
<kavity> lasivian: Do you have a CD?
<lasivian> kavity: netbook, no cd drive
<kavity> lasivian: USB drive?
<lasivian> yes
<kavity> korogiannos: Umm, I can try.
<korogiannos> ﻿kavity: :)
<mercutio22> I can't stand the crashing can someone give me clue? http://www.pastebin.ca/1334005
<lasivian> don;t know how to download the packages I need to a thumbdrive tho
<kavity> korogiannos: Just one second.
<korogiannos> ﻿kavity: certainly
<kavity> lasivian: Well, can you boot up?
<lasivian> nor am I really sure what packages would fix this
<piasdom> g'mornin all
<lasivian> kavity: it takes me to grub and I select 27-7 which boots, 27-9 fails
<piasdom> how do i stop x ?
<kavity> piasdom: ALT+CTRL+Backspace
<Dr_willis> piasdom:  that will make X exit instantly.. then GDM/KDM may restart it.
<kavity> lasivian: And your networking doesn't work at all?
<Dr_willis> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<piasdom> kavity:i'm at a prompt
<stoone> lasivian: make an live usb stick and boot from that http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Live_USB_creator
<kavity> piasdom: killall -9 xorg
<lasivian> kavity: ifconfig shows I have an IP assigned, and I can ping myself, but I cannot ping anything else. Wireless is not showing up at all and my cellphone tether is not detecting either
<piasdom> kavity:thanks
<piasdom> killall -9 xorg
<piasdom> oops :0
<Bacta> Have you got a firewall on?
<kavity> piasdom: That may not work.
<KenBW2> anyone know a gnome-panel applet that counts down in days?
<kavity> lasivian: Have you tried ifconfig networkcard up?
<piasdom> kavity:it says no process killed
<kavity> piasdom: Yeah, I was wrong, just one second.
<kavity> korogiannos: Have you tried this http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-hfsplus ?
<lasivian> just tried 27-9 recovery mode and that fails too, booting back into 27-7 to try the network
<piasdom> kavity:k
<kavity> piasdom: Try killall -9 Xorg
<korogiannos> ﻿kavity: I've installed it.  I can see and open all files on the mounted partition except the ones in my user folder. how do I change the permissions or owner of the file
<piasdom> kavity:thanks
<worldcitizen> Bacta: try #ubuntu-offtopic for trolling
<Bacta> worldcitizen: ;)
<lasivian> kavity: no such device telling it to bring wireless up, and wired is still unable to resolve any address
<kavity> korogiannos: chmod 655, I think.
<worldcitizen> you aren't a usenet troll are you bacta?
<korogiannos> ﻿kavity: Many thanks. I'll look up that command.
<seacnboy> who knows how to del a gateway?
<lasivian> when I try to ping a live IP I get "operation not permitted"
<Bacta> worldcitizen: I only use usenet for binaries :D
<kavity> korogiannos: chmod is what is used to change file permissions.
<Dr_willis> lasivian:  try 'sudo ping ip#' ?
<Ienorand> Hia, does anyone here know if #gnome@irc.gnome.org bans mibbit irc completely?
<worldcitizen> I don't know what binaries are
<wkid> hello how do i list all connected devices?
<lasivian> Dr_willis: i'm su'd to root already
<worldcitizen> other than 010101
<KenBW2> anyone know a gnome-panel applet that counts down in days?
<lasivian> is there any way to totally reset my wired connection?
<Bacta> worldcitizen: I'm too young to have used Usenet for chatting, my only knowledge of it is it can be used to download movies, music etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> lasivian sudo su is not your best option just a little fyi
<kavity> lasivian: Can I /msg you?
<worldcitizen> well you can always use it for chatting.. but that's so 1990s
<lasivian> Jack_Sparrow: yes, yes, my previous experience was freebsd, sudo drives me nuts
<lasivian> kavity: sure
<wkid> hello how do i list all connected devices, mounted or not?
<kavity> lasivian: Yeah, I'm still getting used to using this sudo, rather than su :P
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<Jack_Sparrow> lasivian and sudo su can break your system.. your choice
 * lasivian tries to figure out how to change windows in irssi
<Dr_willis> use sudo -s or sudo -i :) depedig on your needs.
<lasivian> I just use SU, not "sudo su"
<kavity> sudo su?
<Jack_Sparrow> lasivian Did you set a root password..  also not advised
<Maggie> I am not able to mount any cd/dvd on my drive..plz help
<ActionParsnip> lasivian: sudo su doesnt set up the environment corrctly, just like sudo gedit doesnt either
<lasivian> Jack_Sparrow: meaningless little notebook, not a corporate server, so i'm taking some risks I know
<ActionParsnip> lasivian: there are correct ways to do things that wont harm the ownership / permissions of files and avoid problems later down the line
<calwig> scientes: um install everything back and my settings will be there? i have files to undelete what do you mean
<ActionParsnip> lasivian: its your system though but we have told you why, and how it is done properly
<scientes> calwig, no i meant reinstalling applications, not data
<Jack_Sparrow> lasivian As long as you understand the dangers ...  not a problem.. Remember, no complaining when it breaks something
<calwig> ActionParsnip: i wish i had done backups, that was my backup, it went into the /tmp folder by accident and while restarting the computer it removed everything in there
<calwig> scientes: i see
<ActionParsnip> calwig: yikes
<Maggie> I am not able to mount any cd/dvd on my dvd-rw drive..plz help
<ActionParsnip> calwig: backing up to the same system isnt a good backup solution, backing up to the same disk is nearly pointless
<wkid> hello how do i list ALL connected devices, regardless they're mounted or not
<kavity> Jack_Sparrow: Why would logging in as superuser via su break the system?
<ActionParsnip> Maggie: put cd in, then run: sudo mount -a
<ActionParsnip> Maggie: if you then file browse to/media/cdrom0 you should see the data, if not then read dmesg | tail
<Jack_Sparrow> kavity It is not just logging in as su, it is what the user does while the environment is not setup correctly.
<calwig> ActionParsnip: its from another computer, hdd is on an enclosure being brought up by usb
<kavity> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry, I'm used to other distro's where you use su to run anything as root, and not sudo.
<Dr_willis> wkid:  'sudo fdisk -l' shows most all of them. Or should at lest.
<bOiNk_> hi all
<breakdown> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> kavity Sudo SU: Instead of Sudo SU...  Please use sudo -i it properly sets up the environment variable in the resulting shell.
<wkid> Dr_willis: thnx
<breakdown> whats up?
<Jack_Sparrow> kavity Do you know about gksudo for gui apps?
<ActionParsnip> calwig: thats cool, just checking
<Maggie> ActionParsnip: nothing happened ..i get " no media in drive"
<AdvoWork> hi there, say if im running something on my pc, but dont want a fixed ip, is there any way i can name my compute or similar so people can access something by doing http://computername/whatever?
<kavity> Jack_Sparrow: Yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<ActionParsnip> !hostname | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<kavity> Jack_Sparrow: In most distros you'd su, then just run the program.
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: theres HFS
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: i think
<stoone> AdvoWork: try google dynamic dns
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: http://www.rejetto.com/hfs/
<Jack_Sparrow> kavity and in windows you would.. blah blah blah.. but this is Ubuntu..  we use sudo or gksudo or kdesu etc
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: are you talking access over the web or LAN?
<kavity> Jack_Sparrow: I am aware of that. All I said originally that I was just not used to using sudo.
<Jack_Sparrow> kavity It took me awhile to get used to the differences as well
<calwig> ActionParsnip: :) if you by any chance run into anything interesting, please let me know
<ActionParsnip> Maggie: is that what dmesg says?
<calwig> afa undelete goes
<bOiNk_> sorry, i'm not very experienced with linux - i want to install a new packet (doxygen) via apt-get install... unfortunately it can't be found. it seems to me, that the packet-sources are misconfigurated - it looks in http://archive[...]/dist/feisty/... (i'm still on feisty)
<newb> I can't see the last two words of every sentence which other's type on Xchat.
<ActionParsnip> calwig: in what way interesting?
<newb> I'm on Ubuntu 8.4
<ActionParsnip> newb: expand the window a little, is there an option in xchat for wrapping text
<Jack_Sparrow> bOiNk_ Feisty is DEAD as in eol..
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<Maggie> ActionParsnip: how do i use dmesg
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<newb> How do i do that?
<newb> Click the side bar and drag it?
<ActionParsnip> Maggie: dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> newb: i guess
<newb> I've tried changing the background color and fonts.
<newb> That didn't helped me Action=[
<Jack_Sparrow> newb try /join #xchat
<Maggie> ActionParsnip: where?
<newb> okay thanks :D
<bOiNk_> Jack_Sparrow: oh :( so hopefully everything's still gonna work after update - thx for info though
<ActionParsnip> Maggie: in terminal
<newb> How do i get those CPU meter and Networking bar on Desktop?
<ActionParsnip> newb: add desklets
<newb> Sorry,I am new to Linux.
<AdvoWork> just changed my hostname from System > Admin > Network, and now i cant even open a terminal from this very same pc??
<newb> i guess you can use ctrl+F1?
<newb> ctrl+alt+f1
<newb> i guess.
<hateball> AdvoWork: You might have to restart your session
<Dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Dr_willis> Yep.. changing hostname can cause.. issues :)
<Maggie> ActionParsnip: I got this "http://paste.ubuntu.com/116803/"
<RomD> is there a way to check why ubuntu hangs on boot? I upgraded from hardy to intrepid yesterday and when the progress bar is near the center it hangs for over one minute then continues. It took only few seconds to finish with hardy
<ActionParsnip> magical: ok thats your ppp connection recieving data
<ActionParsnip> Maggie: sorry
<AdvoWork> hateball, how can i do that? reboot? or can i get around a reboot
<ActionParsnip> magical: wrong target
<hateball> AdvoWork: Log out the session, and log back in
<Maggie> I am not able to mount any cd/dvd on my dvd-rw drive..plz help
<hateball> AdvoWork: I've had issues when changing hostname while logged in
<AdvoWork> ok, will reboot pc just to sort it out anyway
<AdvoWork> cheers, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Maggie: does: file /dev/cdrom1    output anything intelligent?
<newb> no help in xchat channel =[
<lasivian> I think steps 1-6 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 broke my ethernet, how can I undo it?
<stoone> RomD: http://www.bootchart.org/
<sathyrion> Quick question: How do I set custom resolutions now when the new xorg.conf is autoconfigured?
<lasivian> Jack: actually I have aliases setup so I can't irc/ssh/telnet/other dangerous things as root :)
<ActionParsnip> sathyrion: what gfx card?
<RomD> thanks stoone
<ActionParsnip> lasivian: the fact that the account is even activated has reduced your security
<Maggie> ActionParsnip: I got "no such file or directory"
<eXlin> I am going to do fresh install of ubuntu and doing partition myself. whats difference is Primary and Logical and should swap and / be primary or logical partition?
<sathyrion> nVidia 9600m GT 512MB DDR2 on Ubuntu 8.10 within VirtualBox running on Vista 32bit
<ActionParsnip> Maggie: id run: dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> Maggie: and read carefully for any errors or warnings
<stoone> e
<ActionParsnip> Maggie: its gonna take a bit but it should show things happening
<ActionParsnip> sathyrion: gksudo nvidia-settings will allow you to configure resolutions
<stoone> eXlin: you can only have 4 primary partitions but many logical in an extended partiiton
<shay26m> if i use sudo visudo and make changes , do i need to reload some process ?
<sathyrion> Can't get restricted nvidia drivers installed. Even with Guest Additions compiled.
<ActionParsnip> sathyrion: you dont have an nvidia card in a virtual system, you have a virtual gfx card
<eXlin> stoone: does my selection matter if i'm going to have only couple partition?
<Maggie> ActionParsnip: output is "(END)"
<ActionParsnip> Maggie: did you read the text?
<Maggie> ActionParsnip: I got the output "(END)"
<ActionParsnip> sathyrion: once you get a decent res in a vm, thats pretty much as far as you will go with graphics, you wont get 3d accelleration
<ActionParsnip> Maggie: press enter and you should see a tonne of text
<lasivian> I can get an IP but I can;t ping anything
<stoone> eXlin: good question... i use primary partitions. i think it's matter of taste and needs
<sathyrion> ActionParsnip: I know that. But I can't get past 1024x768. And I want 16:10 res not 4:3
<ActionParsnip> lasivian: you need to set your default gateway to your hosts default gateway and dns to 10.0.2.3
<ActionParsnip> lasivian: that will give you web access
<eXlin> stoone: ok, thx. quess i will go by primary
<sathyrion> nvidia-settings did not work oc :)
<Maggie> ActionParsnip: I got lots of twxt
<booksbuggy> sathyrion, did you install start up manager?
<ActionParsnip> Maggie: yep you need to read through it to see whats going on
<runpain2> An error occurred Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file. I ge t this every time i open movie player with location from the internet the media player from the internet also will not play.
<milostrife> anyone help me to install the watch tower library 2008 on ubuntu
<WishingMaster> Alt +f2 doesn't run firefox ?
<rrob> hi does anybody know how to disable power off button in gnome power off menu?
<ActionParsnip> sathyrion: thats because there is no nvidia driver, you are using the guest additions driver which is correct, I dont know how to make windows be widescreen in a VM, I know how in linux
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, Alt + F2>sudo firefox, doesn't work?
<rrob> windows widescreen in VM - means Vmware Virtual Machine? you must mount windows.iso and install drivers for win, it will change resolution as you resize VM windows
<thehook> is there any way to temporarily disable the blue screen asking for passwords without "dpkg-reconfigure debconf" ?
<rrob> wov ffox as sudoer .) looks good
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: 2 things wrong there
<Wunderbar> just installed bitlbee via synaptic, how do I get this mofo up and running??
<Maggie> ActionParsnip: this was the error"http://paste.ubuntu.com/116814/"
<thehook> can apt-get take a "-priority=critical" like dpkg-reconfigure does?
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, which are?
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: 1. NEVER run firefox with sudo, its unnecessary and is  HUGE security risk
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: 2. gui apps are executed with gksudo and not sudo
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, then how to check for updates?
<WishingMaster> oops
<WishingMaster> gksu
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: sudo does not correctly configure the gui environment for apps like that, sudo is only use for command line apps like apt-get, ln, cp etc
<newb> Actionparsnip,thanks for those desklets advice
<newb> :d That's all i wanted ATM
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, got it bro
<ActionParsnip> Newb: np man
<AdvoWork> Hi there, fixed my hostname problem, but now when im on a pc on the same network and goto http://myotherpchostname  it takes me to a random website, what do i have todo to allow this?
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: if you see some moron saying "sudo gedit" ive him a kick in the face from me
<WishingMaster> hahhaha
<ActionParsnip> its gksudo gedit, in kde use kdesudo
<constantine> hi all, having issues with youtube sound on intrepid, I've tried most everything I can find online but no fix
<ActionParsnip> you CAN use gksudo for cli apps too
<ActionParsnip> !sound | constantine
<ubottu> constantine: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<WishingMaster> got that bro,you are a champ!
<hateball> Is there something I'm missing when trying to redirect cups-pdf? It refuses to output anywhere else than the default ~/PDF.
<constantine> ActionParsnip: thanks I'll try that
<WishingMaster> k
<innociv> when i try su something it hangs.. how do i go about fixing this?
<innociv> like i tried su nobody -c cat
<ActionParsnip> innociv: use sudo -i instead
<kavity> innociv: Ubuntu doesn't use su
<kavity> As far as I know.
<innociv> then i get nobody not found
<kavity> What's nobody?
<kavity> :/
<vvk-> what should be the easiest way to install vlc 0.9.8a on Ubuntu 8.10
<diginux> vvk-: apt-get intall vlc?
<kavity> vvk-: sudo apt-get install vlc
<kavity> Beaten :<
<vvk-> diginux, kavity, only version 0.9.4 available that way
<kavity> vvk-: sudo apt-get update
<kavity> Then do it.
<ActionParsnip> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<Aberration> Hi everyone!
<ActionParsnip> vvk-: you may need to find a repo with 0.9.8 on it, or compile
<ActionParsnip> vvk-: does 0.9.4 not work for you??
<RomD> after upgrading from hardy to intrepid, clicking a folder in the "places" menu opens the folder on the main screen instead of the current one on my triple screen setup with separated x screens. does anyone know how to fix it or set the "open with" for these targets?
<kavity> vvk-: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-sources.html Install it via source.
<Cara> how do i change servers?
<kavity> Cara: What kind of servers?
<vvk-> kavity, should I uninstall the current version before that?
<kavity> Yes.
<Cara> I don't know, actually. I know I want to talk with someone, and I know what server/channel they're in.
<Aberration> I got a small but anoying problem with my CD/DVD device. When there's a cd/dvd in, I can't open it thank to the open button, I must eject the disk in gnome. Moreover dvd's seems to turn forever, even when I don't read 'em. Windows works fine so It's not an hardware problem...
<kavity> Cara: So IRC server?
<innociv> i dunno lol
<runpain2> An error occurred Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file. I ge t this every time i open movie player with location from the internet the media player from the internet also will not play.
<Cara> yeah
<RomD> clicking "Computer" works correctly, the other folders open on the wrong screen
<kavity> Aberration: `eject`
<ActionParsnip> vvk-: may help to satisfy dependancies
<rolinplin> saludos
<kavity> Cara: /connect server.address
<rolinplin> desde cuba
<Cara> thank you
<ActionParsnip> vvk-: you will also need all the -dev packages for the vlc dependancies so they can be compiled in
<Aberration> kavity : ?
<Tex-Twil> hello, can I somehow display the DNS cache entries ?
<ActionParsnip> Tex-Twil: arp -a
<kavity> Aberration: Are you trying to eject your CDrom?
<Tex-Twil> ActionParsnip, this is the arp cache
<ActionParsnip> Tex-Twil: that also works on any system like windows / mac / unix / sun etc
<Aberration> kavity : That's it. It works when I do it from gnome, but it doesn't when I push the eject button
<kavity> Aberration: Unmount the cdrom, then try pushing the eject button.
<ActionParsnip> Tex-Twil: try man ifconfig
<Aberration> kavity : I'm not in front of my computer right now, I only try to collect tips. Here's my first one, thanks
<m3wolf> morning all
<kavity> Aberration: Well, to unmount you type `umount /media/cdrom`(if /media/cdrom is where you're mounted)
<Aberration> kavit : oki thanks
 * G69 Boa tarde!
<wilfried> Is there a channel for #Wine?
<jrib> wilfried: #winehq
<wilfried> thx
<Flimm> I can't connect to the repo servers when running sudo apt-get update, anyone else have this problem?
<jrib> Flimm: pastebin
<nick|here> running 8.10 here. i get sound working at gdm, but when i login, there is no sound. i always have to type in "sudo alsa force-reload". what can cause to this?
<Flimm> It just displays 0% [Waiting for headers]
<Flimm> I can connect to the Internet as usual though
<jrib> !pastebin | Flimm
<ubottu> Flimm: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flimm> Why do I need to use the pastebin, jrib, I have nothing to paste!
<freshmilk> I'm interested in putting linux my pc, can I install it without being connected to the internet?
<nick|here> freshmilk: yes you can
<Roq> You can
<jrib> Flimm: can you just pastebin everything you see on your terminal including the command you ran?  Too many times assumptions are made in this channel that wastes time, so this way I see exactly what you see.
<freshmilk> my only way of connecting to the net with the pc in question is via wifi, do i need to make sure i include the drivers for the wifi card on the boot disk?
 * m3wolf wishes everyone a pleasant morning and frolics into the distance
<Flimm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116833/
<malahal> i get no sound when I run vlc or mplayer. If I login as a different user, everything works. What could be the problem? using hardy
<jrib> Flimm: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<fecub> Grüßt euch!! hätte eine frage unzwa, habe vor kurzem ubuntu auf 8.10 upgedradet.Mein alsamixer hat sich um 5 regler verringert, habe nur noch ein Regler, dadurch ist der sound auch leiser geworden, weißt jemand wie ich dieses Problem lösen könnte???
<jrib> !de | fecub
<ubottu> fecub: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<fecub> sorry
<Flimm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116834/
<fecub> i have forgotten!!
<Flimm> I've already disabled all my third-party repos
<nick|here> running 8.10 here. i get sound working at gdm, but when i login, there is no sound. i always have to type in "sudo alsa force-reload". what can cause to this?
<roy_hobbs> Can the telnet program be used for serial connections?
<jrib> Flimm: try changing mirrors.  Do you have any sort of proxy installed?
<quibbler> Flimm: have you tried changing your server?
<Flimm> I have tried changing my server
<AdvoWork> is there any reason why i can ping ip from remotepc - otherpc, but if i goto http://ip from the remotepc it times out, yet http://ip on the localpc works fine
<Flimm> I have been fiddling with proxies a few days ago, I forgot about that, thanks jrib!
<Flimm> g2g, bye
<sathyrion> nick|here, What soundcard are you using?
<malahal_> i get no sound when I run vlc or mplayer. If I login as a different user, everything works. What could be the problem? using hardy
<rem1500> Ado you probably need to allow access to http service for other than localhost ..
<AdvoWork> rem1500, how do i go about that? i know port 80 is open on the localpc
<malahal_> "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav" works fine
<nick|here> sathyrion: snd_hda_intel works fine. for the exact name "Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)"
<rem1500> in host.allow file or Apache.conf not sure where ... This happens sometimes with apps like phpmyadmin etc ..
<n8tuserff> AdvoWork -> can you ping from remote to localpc?
<rem1500> not much time now, and dont remember exactly but had something similar, and resolved it that way..maybe the same for you .. google about it ..
<milostrife> anyone know why my scandisk cruzer 16gig micro usb cant be mounted/recognised on ubuntu and could help solve the problem?
<malahal_> milostrife, does a smaller  disk work?
<sathyrion> nick|here, Check if your alsa-base have specified the card model
<milostrife> malahal i only have the one size
<malahal_> milostrife, what are the error messages?
<nick|here> sathyrion: it works until i login. and after i login, i can get it working again with "sudo alsa force-reload".
<AdvoWork> n8tuserff, yeah i can ping
<milostrife> malahal i dont get and error messages at all i safely removed it from xp on my desktop and plugged it into my laptop and nothing is coming up
<n8tuserff> AdvoWork -> can you ping from remote to localpc? but what is the result?
<sathyrion> nick|here, Ok. I misunderstood. Maybe update to latest alsa drivers
<n8tuserff> AdvoWork -> also try telnet 80  from remote to localpc
<AdvoWork> n8tuserff, i can ping 192.... from remote to local,and get replies
<malahal_> milostrife, I just started using Ubuntu (was a gentoo user and still use gentoo on other machines)
<nick|here> sathyrion: thanks. i just wanted to know if this is a common problem or not. apt does says me that my system is up2date. i'm fine at the moment. ain't broke don't fix :)
<AdvoWork> telnet 192... 80   just says trying...
<AdvoWork> does nothing else
<malahal_> remove the driver, connect it back and let me know the messages in /var/log/messages file
<slash|crisis> hey everybody. i want to load the kernel module with the option "quirks=16" at boot. how can i do that? right now it's loaded without that option
<slash|crisis> the kernel module is "uvcvideo"
<malahal_> milostrife, gnome-auto mount should work. Maybe there is a problem. You can certainly manually mount and I can help you with that.
<sathyrion> nick|here, My HDA Intel card doesn't work at all on 8.10 until I reconfigure the alsa-base file. But I see people reccomend updating to the freshest alsa release because it has more compability with newer cards.
<milostrife> malahal how do i manually mount it btw it uses something called u3 softwear?
<malahal_> milostrife, u3 software doesn't work on Linux. It is Windows only software, but you should see a partition on the drive that can be mounted.
<nick|here> sathyrion: i'm checking the alsa-base file. fine with it know. if it breaks i'll update it to the freshest one. thanks for your help
<milostrife> malahal so how do i manually mount it through the terminal?
<KaLiPtuS>  ¤  FloodBot1 [0x100] [biabia] [gquit]bombadil [pErry] [PUPPETS]Gonzo [SkG] [t]ekoperse ]K[^Omegadoom ^garfield2^ ^hashbang^ __iron _betamax_ _bugz_ _chaky_ _GoRDoN_ _Lucretia_ _NeoBlaster _neversfelde _NiC _niko _ope_ _polto_ _ruben _saw _tscolin _VIM_ `Jimmy `Matir a-atwood a2 aaroncampbell abuchbinderDCC acctflow ace2001ac7 aceat64 achadwick acidicbase Acksaw ActionParsnip ¤  BOn allééé activez vos p'tits popotins et venne
<KaLiPtuS>  ¤  adams42 AdamS42a adante adaptr addeboy Ademan_ Adrian` AdvoWork aegis AfterDeath Agrajag AidenL aiuw AJC_Z0 Aji-Dahaka aka aka- akv alan alastor666 aldren aleksiL aLeSD aLeSD_ aleX-xx alex^^ alexanderwz alexbobp allquixotic amaranta amaurea amazin amee2k ami ampex amro Anacranom andatche anders_ anders_home ¤  BOn allééé activez vos p'tits popotins et vennez nous causer un peu!!!  ¤
<Adrian`> wah
<ActionParsnip> wow that was annoying
<Adrian`> ytes
<humbolt> Isn't update-java-alternatives supposed to set JAVA_HOME and JDK_HOME env vars?
<malahal_> milostrife, first you need to know the drive name. Is it connected now?
<ActionParsnip> humbolt: could set them in ~/.bashrc
<saler> :)
<RoyK> hi
<innociv> i'm having some problem with nginx not showing pages. giving 403's and 404's.  I think it is related to users groups.. i'm not sure though :/
<RoyK> where does ubuntu get the weather data shown in the status line?
<humbolt> ActionParsnip: Know that. But these things should be taken care of by some install or update script, shouldn't they?
<ActionParsnip> humbolt: i guess they could, im just used to editting conf files so I wouldnt know
<Unguided> good morning. can u install both the gnome and kde desktop at the same time on an ubuntu install
<AdvoWork> n8tuserff, got any ideas?
<Firio> i'm back
<innociv> 24.110.174.206 - - [11/Feb/2009:19:08:44 +0500] "GET /index.html HTTP/1.1" 403 148 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.9.0.6) Gecko/2009011913 Firefox/3.0.6"  is what i'm getting
<ActionParsnip> humbolt: ou could spend hours ttrying to find a gui to do something you already know how to do in a conf file
<milostrife> malahal yes where do i go to find out the drive name?
<Firio> How do I install things on ubuntu using the thing called Terminal? What is the command? I know u told me.. I forgot to write it down
<ikonia> Firio: apt-get
<ActionParsnip> wb | Firio
<malahal_> milostrife, 'tail -f /var/log/messages' will tell you the last drive found or you can look into /sys/block directory.
<ikonia> Firio: if your new you may find the package managment gui a better, but excellent choice
<ActionParsnip> Firio: sudo apt-get install <something>
<ActionParsnip> Firio: to find package names use apt-cache search <something>
<Firio> Does anyone of u know how to use a real infobot with perl and stuff?
<AdvoWork> rem1500, do you know what setting itd be in apache2.conf?cant find a remote entry, hosts.allow is empty
<milostrife> malahal where can i find those or do i type them into the terminal?
<ikonia> Firio: that's not really an ubuntu question (for this channel) there are excellent resources on the web and in other channels
<Firio> Ok
<rubberducky> hi, not ubuntu, but how do i set up udhcpd?
<malahal_> milostrife, run "tail -f /var/log/messages" at a terminal
<ikonia> AdvoWork: it's unusual to use apache with host.allow
<ikonia> rubberducky: if it's not ubuntu - please don't ask in this channel
<RomD> could anyone take a look at my bootchart and tell me why intrepid sits there for over one minute at boot without doing anything? hardy worked fine.
<RomD> http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/2599/intrepid200902112wc9.png
<ikonia> rubberducky: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<rubberducky> hm..
<n8tuserff> AdvoWork -> from your local, can you do  http://localhost  ?
<Firio> Do i always use apt-get or can i use other thing with apt-?
<GNU_D> Hi, how to make K3b for use for a mortals, they asked me to make them a shortcut of K3b so it can auto open the burn interface, k3B gives me errors when I try to add raw videos, is there more easier way, or what other program to use in order to have one program for the people ?
<innociv> it's getting so frustrated. iv'e been trying all sorts of things :/
<ikonia> Firio: there are other apt-$command commands
<Unguided> i am installing ubuntu  into a virtual machine using the iso. can i install both the kde and gnome desktop at the same time to try them out
<salsaheaven> hi, i got a question. if i install an ubuntu 9.04 alpha (beta?) will it automatically update to 9.04 stable when it's released?
<ikonia> Firio: look in /usr/bin
<ikonia> Unguided: sure
<AdvoWork> n8tuserff, yeah local works fine
<ikonia> Unguided: ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop are the package names
<ikonia> Unguided: you may even want to look at xubuntu-desktop
<n8tuserff> AdvoWork -> your local has firewall activated?
<ikonia> salsaheaven: that's not recommended
<ikonia> salsaheaven: and discussed in #ubuntu+1
<premamotion2> hi there! I have a problem installing ubunt latest verion right now on a fujitsu siemens amilo li 2753. After I burnt the iso file and booted from cd, when I select install ubuntu hangs on for a very long time.... what can I do? thank you so much in anticipation
<salsaheaven> ok, thanks a lot ikonia
<Mal3ko> hmm guys..any idea if the bug in linux-rt has been fixed? its been reported that the kernal only detect 1 core..
<malahal_> milostrife, did you see any sdX (where X can be a or b or c or d...) names in the output of the tail comand I told you?
<Unguided> Ikonia: Thank you. can u give me further instructions on how to do so. So do I just install them using the package installer
<ikonia> m3wolf: check the bug report
<AdvoWork> n8tuserff, says Firewall not loaded
<Mal3ko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-rt/+bug/290498
<RomD> premamotion2, have you tried starting the live mode first and installing from there?
<ikonia> Unguided: install the packages using hte pakage manager - that easy
<n8tuserff> AdvoWork -> verify with   sudo iptables -vL
<ikonia> Mal3ko: does the bug say its fixed ?
<milostrife> malahal i've done that it listed some things as write prote and now is listing loads of write protection off
<Unguided> ikonia: how do u switch between the desktops
<n8tuserff> AdvoWork -> and what are the os on  both ends?
<ikonia> Unguided: the gdm/kde login greeter gives you an option
<malahal_> milostrife, it should also contain the drive letters (sdb or sdc etc)
<Unguided> ikonia: thanks again. newb here.
<emem> boom
<AdvoWork> n8tuserff, both are ubuntu
<ikonia> Unguided: no problem
<ikonia> emem: ?
<emem> nothing
<premamotion2> @RomD Thank you for the answer! Live mode means to load Ubuntu without modifying computer, right?
<n8tuserff> AdvoWork -> verify with   sudo iptables -vL   what does this tells you,  post the results please
<KingJamesII> Hello, I have an HP DV9819wm laptop with a webcam. Anyone know of a link that discusses how to configure the webcam?
<malahal_> milostrife, paste the output of "ls /sys/block" command from a terminal
<RomD> premamotion2, yes and you can start the installation from there, too. not sure if it makes any difference, but you can try
<milostrife> malahal only sdb
<ociugi> guy i want to create a boot disk but the problem is i dont know how to mount fd, please guide me tnx
<malahal_> milostrife, hmmm, no sda? That sound odd
<ociugi> *guys
<AdvoWork> n8tuserff, http://pastebin.com/d5ae8ebc4
<ikonia> ociugi: have you put a formatted floppy in the drive ?
<ociugi> yup
<premamotion2> @RomD Ok, thanks a lot! Now I`m trying to do so. I`ts interesting because first I`ve tested on virtualbox and was ok.
<zybil> hello. i need help please: how do I combine JACK (qjackctl) and Ekiga (SIP H.323) Softphone??
<ikonia> ociugi: what command are you using ot mount it
<milostrife> malahal hdc   ram1   ram11  ram13  ram15  ram3  ram5  ram7  ram9  sdb
<milostrife> ram0  ram10  ram12  ram14  ram2   ram4  ram6  ram8  sda   sr0
<zybil> Ekiga only works on ALSA and OSS
<malahal_> milostrife, is that sdb from the 'tail -f ...' output?
<sathyrion> running ubuntu from vm just isn't the same as the real deal... I miss the struggle with getting cedega to work :D
<zybil> I tried jacklaunch ekiga but it didn't work
<malahal_> milostrife, ok, ok, I got it. Your thumb drive is sdb
<zybil> can anyone help please?
<ociugi> <ikonia> i try this > mount /dev/fd /mnt/floppy
<zybil> I looked in scroogle many times but didn't succeeed
<ikonia> ociugi: /dev/fd/0
<premamotion2> @sathyrion Now I see than is really different from the virtualbox... :)
<ikonia> ociugi: or a different number
<malahal_> milostrife, sda is your root drive.
<constantine_> I want to check my autodetect on my soundcard, how do I find the name of my driver?
<malahal_> milostrife, now try "fdisk -l /dev/sdb" and tell me howmany partitions it lists?
<PodMan99a> hey all ive lost my /etc/init.d/xend file... how can i get it back or can someone pastebin theirs please
<RomD> premamotion2, no problem, I hope it works
<PodMan99a> using hardy
<milostrife> malahal will that format my flash drive?
<malahal_> milostrife, nope. Not at all
<sathyrion> premamotion2, It is under VirtualBox
<premamotion2> @RomD I hope it works too... now hungs up.... but there is activity on the cd led
<malahal_> milostrife, try "mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<malahal_> milostrife, I am assuming it has only one partition
<arturgam3r> constantine_lspci | grep -i audio
<KingJamesII> can someone tell me how to determine what webcam is installed on my laptop?
<ociugi> <ikonia> i cant find any other si0milar file(fd) from the /dev directory
<emem> boom
<kavity> KingJamesII: lsusb
<zaggynl> KingJamesII: lspci
<zaggynl> err usb
<ChrisW> I accidentally hid the menu bar in my bash shell... how do I get it back?!
<zaggynl> if it's usb that is
<n8tuserff> AdvoWork -> you noticed your default policy is DROP ?  this could prevent your remote host getting into your localhost port 80
<kavity> :)
<emem> nick Wunderbar
<kavity> If it's onboard it should be usb
<KingJamesII> great, thanks guys
<milostrife> malahal it came up invalid option
<malahal_> ChrisW, where does bash has 'menu bar', you mean 'terminal'?
<Roq> ChrisW: just open a new one
<ChrisW> malahal: yeah
<ChrisW> Roq: er, no...
<malahal_> milostrife, you mean 'fdisk -l /dev/sdb' came with invalid option?
<AdvoWork> n8tuserff, ahh i dont really understand much abotu that, can it be changed?
<n8tuserff> AdvoWork -> and also whatever tool you were using telling you Firewall is not loaded.. its giving you false info, you have firewall active all the time, and yours happen to have rules active right now
<IsUp> hello
<kavity> Hi.
<IsUp> anyone able to install gstreamer on ubuntu?
<malahal_> milostrife, it is "minus little L" not -1
<milostrife> malahal yeah sry
<malahal_> milostrife, use cut and paste, rather than type
<kavity> IsUp: sudo apt-get install gstreamer...
<AdvoWork> n8tuserff, oh, so what can i do? i used "ufw status"
<kavity> IsUp: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins
<n8tuserff> AdvoWork -> iptables are complex, there are front ends like ufw and such.. for atutorial see http://www.linuxexposed.com/content/view/107/
<malahal_> ChrisW, just right click your mouse on the terminal and follow ....
<IsUp> kavity: it's not working. not installing correctly.
<premamotion2> guys, please help me. there is other way to install ubuntu? I`ve selected Install Ubuntu, Test CD, Test memory, live but everything I choose it`s just hanging on doing nothing. I haven`t got any spash screen, or progress bar.... ony the dvd reader led is showing activity, that`s all. thank you so much!!!!!!!!!
<n8tuserff> AdvoWork -> what you can do is a tutorial on iptables
<zaggynl> premamotion2: try the alternate cd
<milostrife> malahal cannot open /dev/sdb
<DJones> !install | premamotion2
<ubottu> premamotion2: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<constantine_> tried this: sudo modprobe snd-82801G
<constantine_>    got this: FATAL: Module snd_82801G not found.
<kavity> IsUp: What error are you getting?
<malahal_> milostrife, are you root? you better be.
<premamotion2> @zaggynl what is an alternate cd? thank you!
<zaggynl> premamotion2: follow the links someone else linked, should be in there
<milostrife> malahal what do you mean?
<IsUp> kavity: http://pastebin.com/d404ee838
<kavity> IsUp: Install the good and ugly plugins too maybe?
<IsUp> ive installed everything
<IsUp> but not works
<malahal_> milostrife, 'root' user is the admin on linux. Run "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" and that may work.
<milostrife> malahal i've just tried sudo and got nothing
<AdvoWork> n8tuserff, hmm, allowed port 80 in iptables, yet still times out
<malahal_> milostrife, it should also tell you why it can't open /dev/sdb.  Does it say 'permission' problem or something else?
<kavity> IsUp: Not sure sorry.
<milostrife> malahal andy@andy-laptop:~$ fdisk -l /dev/sdb Cannot open /dev/sdb
<lindux> hi all
<malahal_> milostrife, you can also run "cat /proc/partitions"
<constantine_> I'm typing the name of my sound card driver  after sudo modprobe snd
<constantine_>  and getting no result
<KingJamesII> anyone know a good link for built in webcam support for Hardy?
<milostrife> malahal what am i looking for when i run "cat /proc/partitions"?
<rkvirani> I cant find my win7 DVD :(
<malahal_> milostrife, it lists all the partitions in your system. It doesn't  harm anything
<Slart> !webcam | KingJamesII
<ubottu> KingJamesII: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<PodMan99a> hey all ive lost my /etc/init.d/xend file... how can i get it back or can someone pastebin theirs please on hardy
<eXlin> Trying to install Aplha4 from Ubuntu 9.04 from desktop-amd64 cd. (burned in tao mode). for some reason i can't install, start livecd or check disk for errors. it goes always for busybox. I have Amd Athlong 64, 2Gb ram, 200Gb maxtor ata
<KingJamesII> thanks Slart
<malahal_> milostrife, i still can't see why you couldn't open the /dev/sdb though. Look in /var/log/message to find out why it failed.
<oCean_> eXlin: join #ubuntu+1 for jaunty
<Slart> !find xend
<ubottu> File xend found in python-xen-3.1, python-xen-3.3, scilab-doc, taskjuggler, xen-utils-3.1 (and 1 others)
<eXlin> kk, ty
<G-Blunted> PodMan99a, that a PHP thing? I don't got that file...
<milostrife> malahal it's only listing sda,sda1,sda2 and sda5 and where do i find /var/log/message?
<jcfp> malahal_: fdisk -l requires sudo - that's why
<Slart> PodMan99a: reinstall the package it came with.. ubottu wrote a list of packages that have it a few lines up
<mooja> hey, so i just upgraded 8.04->8.10 and my window decorations are gone and everything is auto-maximized - any hints on how to fix this?
<rkvirani> heh I updated to the latest kernel on juanty and my machine blacked out :D
<malahal_> milostrife, jcfp, yeah, but 'sudo' didn't help him either
<G-Blunted> milostrife, where do you find "/var/log/message"?? lol? :p
<Slart> !jaunty | eXlin
<ubottu> eXlin: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Slart> rkvirani: see above
<ganesh> how do i know which graphics card i have?
<rkvirani> Slart: ?
<rkvirani> Slart: why?
<malahal_> milostrife, if there are any partitions, they should have listed in the '/proc/partitions'. Looks like sdb doesn't have any partitions. That is odd
<Slart> ganesh: lshw might tell you
<jcfp> constantine_: no output usually means the command successfully completed, for results check output of 'dmesg' and/or the syslog
<Slart> rkvirani: jaunty support in #ubuntu+1..if you wanted help with the kernel thingy
<milostrife> malahal it wont mount at akk?
<malahal_> milostrife, "/var/log/messages" is a file that contains system/daemon messages (error messages, information, critical ...etc)
<rkvirani> Slart: oh, thanks but, I just booted in the old kernel :D
<puneeth> !broken
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken
<Slart> rkvirani: that works too =)
<malahal_> milostrife, what do you mean by 'akk'?
<rkvirani> though I do say the NVIDIA binary drivers in general are ... frustrating
<rkvirani> I have an NVIDIA 6200/256MB and Docky is slow even after putting in the recommended settings :(
<milostrife> malahal at all sry and where is that file?
<malahal_> milostrife, I gave the complete pathname. You can see the file using any of your favourite tools.  What do you use to look at files in Linux?
<innociv> can i make an sftp user able to write files without owning the folder?
<milostrife> malahal found it now sry i was being slow what am i looking for in the message
<ganesh>  Slart: no i din get
<jarco> hello all. When i do rm * in a big folder i get: -bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long. How can i ovverride this?
<F4RR4R> innociv: Add them to a group, make that group own the file, give the group +r permission?
<malahal_> milostrife, at the end it may give indication about why it failed to open /dev/sdb
<_VIM_>  /quit
<malahal_> milostrife, What does the following command say, "ls -l /dev/sdb"?
<YlandeFaran> Can someone supply me with a bunch of commands to se my computers hardware specs?
<YlandeFaran> cpu/memory/graphic etc
<Roq> YlandeFaran: lshw
<malahal_> YlandeFaran, lshw
<oCean_> YlandeFaran: start with "sudo lshw"
<ganesh> how do i know which graphics card i have?
<malahal_> ganesh, lspci
<ociugi> fd or any similar file is missing in /dev directory. how can i mount my floppy?
<darjeeling> snmpwalk and snmpget to remote host dose not work in ubuntu. how can I do it?
<`Matir> ociugi, check if the 'floppy' module is loaded with lsmod.  If not, modprobe floppy
<ociugi> `Matir: ok
<milostrife> malahal everyone now and then i get some lists on scan disk cruzer but noting else
<oCean_> ociugi: should be /dev/fd0 device.. You may want to try "sudo modprobe floppy" first to 'create' that device file
<ociugi> <oCean_> i see
<malahal_> milostrife, "lists", what do you mean?
<ganesh> malahal_: thanx
<malahal_> milostrife, what does the 'ls -l /dev/sdb' gave you
<milostrife> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 16 2009-02-11 14:45 /dev/sdb from command you sent "ls-l /dev/sdb"
<malahal_> ganesh, np
<Guest14365> is there any quick way to install mod_rewrite in apache/ I mean...any magic package?
<lasivian> my kernel was broken so I changed to an older one, but the kernel "build" directory is missing, what is the safest way to replace it?
<YlandeFaran> any command to se how much ram I have too?
<YlandeFaran> perhaps that is somwehere in the output from lshw? Quite verbose though..
<_niko> hey there, is there a way to block a user from using sudo?
<Roq> YlandeFaran: free
<Slart> YlandeFaran: free will tell you a bit about memory and usage
<Sylphid|work> _niko, remove them from the admin group
<lasivian> _niko: remove them as a superuser, or perhaps alias sudo to something else?
<mun> hi
<ociugi> <oCean_> , <`Matir>: tnx guys
<milostrife> malahal brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 16 2009-02-11 14:45 /dev/sdb
<_niko> how would i remove them as a superuser?
<mun> does anyone know how i can set ls to highlight directories using a different colour? at the moment it's blue, but my terminal's bg is black, so it's hard to read.
<rkvirani> mun: check the colors on your 'profile' in terminal
<oCean_> _niko: file /etc/sudoers contains definition who may use sudo. Default all users in admin group have sudo rights. Modify /etc/sudoers, or remove the user from group admin
<_niko> ok will try
<apollo13> hi, I have a simple script (set -x as only content) chmodded and trying it to execute on a new 8.10 install, it runs forever aslong as the bash_completion stuff in .bashrc isn't commented out, ever seen this?
<vlad> hello how can i open weechat i just instaled it ... but i don„t know the comand to open it
<mun> rkvirani: thanks
<ikonia> apollo13: what do you mean it runs for ever - it's not doing anything ?
<apollo13> ikonia: yep, but top shows bash eating much
<jedimind> im having trouble with the java SDK that comes with ubuntu, so i installed the official Sun one, but each time i want to use it , i have to adjust the JAVA_HOME path, which only applies it for the current session - is there a way i can do it once and set it as the default?
<apollo13> it starts and never returns a prompt, can't ctrl c it
<ikonia> apollo13: have you not given an exist status ?
<vlad> hello how can i open weechat i just instaled it ... but i don„t know the comand to open it
<apollo13> ikonia: as said the content of the script are just set -x, that one line, and it never ends; it does on other pcs so (ubuntu 8.10 too)
<shad_> hello everybody i am totally exhaust by ubuntu coz i am not able to run my camera(inbuilt),help me out
<vlad> hello how can i open weechat i just instaled it ... but i don„t know the comand to open it
<ikonia> apollo13: try another command
<lasivian> the "build" directory for my kernel is missing, how do I replace it?
<apollo13> ikonia: same for echo 3....
<vlad> hello how can i open weechat i just instaled it ... but i don„t know the comand to open it
<vlad> enywhone knows?
<ikonia> apollo13: interesting, sounds like that instsall has a problem
<zash> vlad: how did you install it?
<ichat> small question -  im looking for any kind of  live bootable   that  supports  at least -  memtest  -  some kind of hdd  tester,   and perhaps other  usefull  utillities,  -  but most just are geared for  desktop use (and i dont need stuff like  thunderbird   OOo   or  gaim  (and stuff)
<ikonia> vlad: asking ever 15 seconds will not get you help
<rkvirani> shad_: heh english dude
<ikonia> ichat: the ubuntu live cd
<vlad> zash:  from synaptics
<sathyrion> vlad, Should appear in menu. restart x/system if it's not there
<apollo13> ikonia: guessing that too, how can I debug it (it works fine if I comment out the bash_completion sourcing in .bashrc)
<apollo13> running debsums now
<vlad> i know i have to open it from the terminal
<ikonia> apollo13: truss and stace the bash script while running to get an idea
<shad_> rkvirani, sir it is important to help me.......
<ichat> ikonia:  -   does it support   hdd testing (cuze i never saw that before -  (or maybe not  sure -  )
<zash> vlad: what package? in terminal run dpkg -L package-name
 * apollo13 goes to find out how to do that
<KingJamesII> anyone here have an HP DV9819wm?  I need to know what kind of webcam it has
<vlad> common
<rkvirani> shad_: hahaha
<ikonia> ichat: tons of test programs you can install
<rkvirani> shad_: since your broken english and attempt at being polite is so humerous
<zash> vlad: dpkg -L package-name | grep bin
<rkvirani> shad_: what kind of camera?
<ichat> you can install apps on a live boot?
<shad_> rkvirani, i am using sony vaio as my laptop
<kitche> http://forum.pauldotcom.com/viewtopic.php?id=180&action=new
<vlad> zash and if not
<shad_> it is of VGN-CR24G series
<vlad> ?
<rkvirani> shad_: does lspci give you any hints as to what kind of camera you have
<lasivian> how do I rebuild an existing kernel without breaking anything? my build files are missing
<oCean_> vlad: type "weech" and hit tab ... it's weechat-curses
<shad_> rkvirani, i post the output of lspci
<ikonia> ihavnoth: yes
<ChrisW> malahal: belated thanks
<lasivian> a newer kernel broke my notebook and i'm trying to get it back running again
<shad_> rkvirani, i couldn't get exactly
<ichat> ikonia:  -  its possible to  install apps  on a live cd (or usb) - (pre configured -  ?)
<shad_> rkvirani, where should i post it
<ikonia> ichat: pre-configured ?
<n8tuserff> ichat ->  you can remaster your livecd
<rkvirani> pastebin
<rkvirani> shad_: read it
<_niko> thanks for the info guys!
<ikonia> !pastebin > shad_
<ubottu> shad_, please see my private message
<rkvirani> shad_: what does it say? does it say anything about your camera?
<j03lar50n> Would Ubuntu auto-detect my Wired Connection? This is my static connection to Server in a static/dynamic router setup.
 * lasivian grovels
<vlad> oCean_:  thanks
<rkvirani> ubottu: why dont you post to the channel?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> j03lar50n: static means user assigned
<ikonia> rkvirani: you missed the !
<apollo13> ikonia: http://pastie.org/386013 does this tell you something?
<shad_> rkvirani, how to see the private messages
<n8tuserff> jedimind -> you use update-alternatives  tool to set your java defaults
<rkvirani> !
<j03lar50n> yes, this is my user assigned static ip for my server
<jedimind> n8tuserff: i already ended up just setting it in .bashrc
<rkvirani> shad_: I dont know I didnt send you one and I dont know what IRC client you are using
<ikonia> apollo13: not really, run the script, then do a strace on that process while it's "hung"
<apollo13> ikonia: ok, sry missunderstood you
<j03lar50n> i can talk to the router but not the Internet...wondering my settings aren't autodetected when i plugin my LAN
<ichat> n8tuserff:   any tutorial on that, -   because,  im not allowed to install anything to the disk  -  so a usb stick with  ubuntu live  (with most of usefull   tystem diagnostics would be  briliant
<ikonia> !pastebin | shad_
<ubottu> shad_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<n8tuserff> jedimind -> well you can do it several ways, now if you need to update..
<rkvirani> ikonia: oh I see what you are doing
<rkvirani> yeah, I dont know bots well
 * lasivian begs to know how to rebuild an existing kernel that is only half functional
<shad_> rkvirani, http://pastebin.com/m5b9c3700
<jedimind> n8tuserff: i'll look into that option as well, thanks
<ikonia> j03lar50n: static IP's are not detectable - they are static, which means users assigned, only dhcp is detectable
<j03lar50n> so i do this in the Network Connections ikonia?
<j03lar50n> Wired Connection?
<n8tuserff> ichat -> yes there is, but its a circuitous way, remaster the livecd iso then modify it to boot from usb
<ikonia> j03lar50n: you assign a static ip in the network configuration gui
<lasivian> /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/build is missing so I can;t install my wireless drivers
<j03lar50n> the MAC address they ask for there - should that be the router MAC?
<ikonia> j03lar50n: no - the mac address of the card
<apollo13> ikonia: http://pastie.org/386016 :/
<ikonia> j03lar50n: that is normally automatically picked up
<OriWB> absynth: u there?
<apollo13> repeated all the time...
<j03lar50n> and do i need to worry about IPv4 Settings?
<ikonia> j03lar50n: yes
<shally87> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ikonia> apollo13: doesn't tell me much, but it is useful, your shell is segfaulting
<oCean_> lasivian: install kernel-headers. 'build' is a link to the headers directory
<j03lar50n> and I get the address of the card w/ ifconfig
<shally87> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
 * apollo13 tries reinstalling everything near bash^^
<ikonia> apollo13: segfault of a shell would suggest something like corrupt install or a memory/cpu issue
 * lasivian thanks oCean_ profusely
<apollo13> ikonia: how can I dig deeper there?
<ichat> ubuntu 8.10  has an option to create boot usb disk -   ( is it an option to start from there -  (never tried the option  yet )
<shally87> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ikonia> apollo13: well in what respect deeper ? how much do you understand of the debugging output
<apollo13> ikonia: nothing :/
<shally87> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<ikonia> apollo13: ok -s o you can't go much deeper, you may want to try running the memtest checks from the boot menu for a few full passes to get an idea on your hardware
<AdvoWork> do you need to apply changes after you change iptables?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: it's real time
<DarkKnight> hii...i have flash working and i am able to watch youtube videos...but i have my subject notes on a particular site in flash and I am unable to watch it....any help??
<shally87> huh~!..Dns Manual got 108pages.. no easy to use stuff for it?
<apollo13> ikonia: I'll try that, but I guess I kick the pc back to the reseller
<ikonia> DarkKnight: we have discussed this before
<oCean_> lasivian: use "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" and it'll fetch the appropriate headers for your running kernel
<shally87> too time consuming..any suggestion?
<ikonia> shally87: it's a complex and serious topic
<ikonia> shally87: you have to know it well
<DarkKnight> ikonia; ya but i can't help asking if anyone else has any solution....i am desperate to find a solution for this.....
<ichat> n8tuserff:  ubuntu 8.10 has an option to create boot usb disk -  ( is it an option to start from there - (never tried the option yet ) ????
<ikonia> DarkKnight: we told you last time - there is no solution, the site is not supported/working with the linux version of flash, talk tot he site maintainer
<shad_> ubottu, what does lspci does
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> DarkKnight: it doesn't get any more clear than that
<shally87> ok.. BTW if I just set up LAMP server and point my ip using no-ip , i wont be needing a dns server is it?
<DarkKnight> ikonia; and hiii ikonia....nice to meet you....and by the way you have gud memory
<rkvirani> shally87: you there?
<shally87> yes rkvirani
<ikonia> shally87: if you want to use dns you'd need 2 dns servers on uniqe ip's any way
<shad_> rkvirani, i posted the lspci output
<lasivian> oCean_: Bless you sir!
 * lasivian grovels some more
<ichat> Shad_    lspci   with   LIST all availible pci  divices on your  system (including those  on your motherboard  (like onboard sound  - and stuf like that )
<rkvirani> shad_: sorry can you tell me the url?
<shally87> ikonia: if i just want to support my website such as example.com do i need a dns server or just a lamp server would be ok?
<bOiNk_> lol - a dumb question... i have a file named -foo and want to move it... but "mv -foo bar" thinks (of course) that -foo is a parameter... putting -foo into slashes doesn't work either... any ideas plz ? :D
<Fenix|work> Greetings... question on users and groups
<shad_> rkvirani, http://pastebin.com/m5b9c3700
<Slart> bOiNk_: mv "-foo" doesn't work?
<ikonia> shally87: dns has nothign to do with your website - to host a DNS name - you need two unique dns servers, lamp is nothing to do with dns
<xrfang> hi there, could anyone tell me how to install ubuntu from iso? I downloaded 810amd iso, and verified the md5 is correct, but I failed 3 times when burning CD.
<Fenix|work> All users on my CVS box have the primary group matching the CVSUSERS group in passwd... does that also need to be reflected in the group file?
<xrfang> what on earth is wubi?
<shally87> ok..then DNS is only pointing url for hosting server is it..
<n8tuserff> ichat -> if you have not installed ubuntu before, that would be a good starting point for you
<xrfang> I tried to use wubi to install, but it try to download everything from net, not using the files I extracted from iso
<ikonia> Fenix|work: passwords do not go in the group file
<bOiNk_> Slart: no :(
<rkvirani> shally87: nm I got it
<rkvirani> must be a USB camera cause I dont see it
<rkvirani> s/shally/shad
<Fenix|work> bOiNk_, you have to escape the file ... mv \-foo bar
<shad_> rkvirani, no it is not it is inbuilt
<bOiNk_> aaahh :D ok i'll try thx :D
<Slart> bOiNk_: many unix commands support using -- to signify that there are no more options after this character... ie... mc -- -foo  might work
<rkvirani> shad_: lsusb
<shad_> rkvirani,
<shad_> rkvirani, ok
<rkvirani> shad_: you dont understand it could still be USB even if it is built-in
<shally87> then as time too short, gonna stop for dns server a while.. running my LAMP first..thanks ya...
<ichat> n8tuserff:  -   i have, but never worked with live -  and the machine  neading service - neither supports  cdrom  nor  am i  allowd to  (overwrite data on its hdd -   before  its backed-up propperly -  \
<shally87> gonna ask loads and loads of question later on...
<Slart> bOiNk_: sorry.. mv -- -foo
<rkvirani> shad_: infact your Optical drive is probably USB even though its built in.
<bOiNk_> Fenix|work: excaping doesn't work either, Slart: gonna try :D
<shad_> rkvirani, http://pastebin.com/m4f046ea4
<n8tuserff> ichat -> well back up your data is your highest priority, what os is currently running?
<Fenix|work> ikonia, passwords don't go in the group file?  I don't see how the correlation to my question...
<bOiNk_> Slart: worked :D thx alot !
<xrfang> could anyone explain this: is there any difference between wubi install and normal cd install. In another word, can I use wubi to install from windows, and after install is ok, get rid of windows to get a pure ubuntu system?
<apollo13> ikonia: how long can a memtest through 4 gig take
<ikonia> apollo13: hours
<Fenix|work> ... unless you're saying that users with a primary group set in passwd don't need inclusion in group
<Wunderbar> how would i get irssi to integrate with firefox...
<Wunderbar> ????
<oCean_> Fenix|work: one would think the /etc/group should reflect that.. however I've seen otherwise. .. e.g. not all users in a group were specified in the group file
<shad_> rkvirani, and yes my fingerprint is also not working
<rkvirani> shad_: good luck with that
<_niko> xrfang: why not just boot from the live CD and format the drive to have a pur Ubuntu system?
<ichat> windows xp -  with  to manny error to trust its backup ops.. -   -  if it where linux it would have been  so mutch easier
<rkvirani> fingerprint readers are a bad idea anyway
<rkvirani> insecure
<Slart> xrfang: I think you would have to install to get a real install after installing with wubi
<rkvirani> I dont wnat my finger print on my computer for someone to steal thank you
<xrfang> _niko: I just explained, the iso refused to burn correct, but my burner can burn other CDs without problem
<hwilde> ok who broke firefox :(
<ikonia> hwilde: just got the update ?
<Slart> rkvirani: you can't extract your fingerprint from a fingerprint reader
<hwilde> i've got like four updates so far today and now I can't open pages
<rkvirani> hwilde: are yup upgrading?
<rkvirani> Slart: really
<xrfang> Slart: my intention is to use wubi to install ubuntu, not to just run it in live mode.
<rkvirani> yeah.,.. right...
<askand>  hwilde: me too
<oCean_> Fenix|work: /etc/passwd is leading. If all cvsusers have correct (same) groupid.. it should be fine
<ikonia> hwilde: restart all firefox programs
<xrfang> is that possible, I am not familiar with wubi.
<shad_> rkvirani, i could not understand
<Slart> rkvirani: you'll only get a hash.. some kind of number based on your fingerprint
<ikonia> hwilde: (I had to ps -ef | grep and kill to get them all)
<hwilde> ://
<rkvirani> shad_: I wont help you with your finterprint reader
<Slart> rkvirani: you can't use that hash to draw a picture of your finger
<ikonia> hwilde: or reboot to make it simpler
<n8tuserff> ichat -> get another disk to load ubuntu on,  load vmware or vbox to get virtual,  and run xp on as guest.. many options
<apollo13> ikonia: anyways thx for your help
<hwilde> ikonia, any page i try it pops up this error:  http://pastebin.com/mb53419c
<shad_> rkvirani, but try in case of camera
<Slart> xrfang: afaik wubi is a install..
<Fenix|work> oCean_, :) that's exactly why I asked the question :)  The user's primary group in passwd is cvsusers but in group there's no users beside cvsuser :)
<beehemoth> I know this'll get a big groan -but I got a sound problem on Hardy. I can only get my USB headphones to work by unplugging/plugging in, then running asoundconf-gtk and selecting the headphones. Where do I edit to make this work at start-up. anyone?
<Slart> xrfang: not a way to run a live cd
<shad_> rkvirani, i really spent hours behind this on internet
<kitche> 254kb/sec is roughly my download cap speed
<ichat> n8tuserff:  -  that might work..
<rcshah> hi all, I'm sort of new so please be kind!... If I extend a path to include an application (using export in bash), how do I make this a permanent change..so I don't need to keep doing this?
<ikonia> hwilde: do what I suggested
<Fenix|work> oCean_, yeah, I thought that's how it worked... but I'm trying to track down some errors with CVS and that's the first place I started.
<ikonia> hwilde: some libs from the old install are probably still in use
<kitche> opps wrong window :)
<ikonia> hwilde: common if you update with firefox open
<rkvirani> shad_: I dont care
<rkvirani> shad_: pastebin lsusb
<hwilde> ikonia, yeah it did some scrolly stuff and started up ok
<xrfang> Slart: what I did is this, in windows, extract the ISO to a folder on a fat32 partition, run wubi to install ubuntu... now 2 questions: 1) it just start install without giving me option for hard disk partion etc... 2) most importantly, it try to download everything from network, not using the file I just extracted from iso...
<rkvirani> shad_: complaining isnt fixing anything
 * ichat hates servicing windows computers -  but unfortuatly its still part of my job :(
<oCean_> Fenix|work: I never found an explanation on that. "/usr/bin/id <username>" should list the correct prim/sec groups. Then you're fine
<zaggynl> right, keeps us in a job
<shad_> rkvirani, http://pastebin.com/m4f046ea4
<rkvirani> shad_: Im glad you sat down for hours on the internet to learn about linux but it really isnt going to make your computer work if you just keep whining
<xrfang> Slart: yes I DO want to install, I do NOT need livecd...
<rkvirani> shad_: thats lspci
<ikonia> xrfang: the livecd is the installer cd
<rkvirani> I SAID 'lsusb'
<shad_> rkvirani, please do not be so rude, i really love ubuntu
<rkvirani> So do I :)
<sathyrion> sudo apt-get install brain
<rkvirani> now I need lsusb output not lspci
<Slart> xrfang: I haven't used wubi myself but I think it uses some kind of big image file as a file system.. so you don't have to partition it.. I think it will use the cd/existing files for most packages.. or all packages in the default install
<rkvirani> sudo apt-get install patience
<Fenix|work> oCean_, have any clues as where to look for permission settings on new directory creation and submission into CVS?  It appears that when new directories are included into the repository g+w is excluded and then future checkouts fail.
<n8tuserff> rcshah -> there is  /etc/environment and /etc/profiel for everyone or localized to .bashrc for a user
<xrfang> ikonia: yes I know, I just failed to burn the iso to a CD for 3 times, and I wonder I need to try again or not...
<ikonia> xrfang: have you md5'd the image ?
<Jim_Raynor> hi
<Slart> xrfang: but if you want a real install you have to either use a live cd to install.. or use the alternate install cd if you really don't want to run a  live cd to install
<Jim_Raynor> anyone knows how to change the notifications theme?
<shad_> rkvirani, http://pastebin.com/me3aabb4
<xrfang> ikonia, yes I did, I downloaded twice, first one is wrong, 2nd one I downloaded through BT and did md5 it is correct.
<xrfang> Slart: alternative CD is a good option to try, thanks!
<Slart> xrfang: if you don't want to burn a cd you can install from usb.. type !usb here in the channel for more info
<sathyrion> maybe I should boot my nix instead and run win in virtualbox instead of the other way around :P
<oCean_> Fenix|work: not sure on cvs, but it might be the default umask for the users.
<xrfang> Slart: I don't want to use a file image etc. I intended to install and then get rid of windows
<xrfang> Slart: unfortunately I tried usb already, and it refused to boot. I will ask here tomorrow, when I try. thanks everyone!
<beehemoth> I'm going crazy looking at the `fix your soundcard` tutorials at ubuntu on this one. usb headset did work, now it doesn't post update. have to unplug/plug in and run asoundconf-gtk after book to get them to work. anyone know where I should look to make a permanent fix?
<xrfang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Slart> xrfang: then it's 1. install using live cd or 2. install using alternate cd or 3. install using usb
<flithm> hey everyone... I just did an upt-get upgrade and firefox got upgraded.  Now I can't use it -- firefox opens up and it's just a blank window!
<lasivian> hoorah, it worked!
<xrfang> yes, I will try that, now time for me to go to bed...  bye bye and thanks...
<shad_> rkvirani, i just pasted it,http://pastebin.com/me3aabb4
<lasivian> oCean_: may your camel never have fleas good sir :)
<beehemoth> and may your camels usb headphones work at start-up, unlike mine... :(
<oCean_> Fenix|work: changing a user's default umask to 0022 will by default let create directories rwxrwxr-x
<lasivian> beehemoth: i'll trade you problems, a new kernel stopped my notebook from booting, then once it booted I had no internet, and round and round it went :)
<rkvirani> shad_: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05ca:1839 Ricoh Co., Ltd  I think thats it
<Jim_Raynor> nobody knows?
<oCean_> Fenix|work: i typo'd --> default is 0022. Changing to 0002 will do as I said.
<beehemoth> lasivian, so how are you on IRC. if you can pull that off w/ no internet connection you are mighty indeed! ;)
<shad_> rkvirani, i couldn't understand
<warcall> it is busy here
<lasivian> beehemoth: i'm speaking analog 56k modem signals into a telephone handset!
<rkvirani> shad_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-821343.html
<rkvirani> go to about the middle of the page
<m3wolf> I'm using carrier pigeons to relay packets back and forth
<Myrtti> please keep the offtopic somewhere else
<rkvirani> shad_: I pastebin the important part of the page: http://pastebin.com/m9c6cf7
<rkvirani> shad_: if you cant understand then I cant help you
<rkvirani> shad_: there is really nothing wrong with my colloquial english.
<rkvirani> shad_: though formally it needs some work.
<beehemoth> mine issue is simple: 1) i need to unplug/plug my usb headphones, 2) i need to run asoundconf-gtk and select headphones and 3) everyone should solve mine problem as a priority. I mean, is that really to much to ask... :)
<rkvirani> shad_:  if you need to install svn type: apt-get install svn
<Wunderbar> yes
<ikonia> beehemoth: log a bug - then it will get worked on
<beehemoth> Or do I need to join the queue of people who want their problem solved as a priority?
<ikonia> beehemoth: or if a bug exists, put a comment
<beehemoth> I can't hear you, it must be my usb headphones
<aka-> beehemoth: your number 1 problem is using the word "mine" where you should be using "my"  :P
<ikonia> beehemoth: stop messing around
<jgonick> screen resolution question:  Each user can set their own resolution; what file is this information stored in?
<warcall> it is disturbing
<beehemoth> I was typing in a german accept hence the mine
<beehemoth> or accent
<beehemoth> lol
<sathyrion> oh crap.. long time since i've rebooted :) I didn't have ubuntu, but Opensuse 11.1 :D lol
<ikonia> beehemoth: I suggest you log a bug to get the problem resolved
<ikonia> beehemoth: if a bug exists, a comment on the end with your hardware/config would probably be useful
<beehemoth> well thanks for the help.
<Fenix|work> oCean_, hehe any quick way of changing .profile in each home directory?  It'll help that they're all identical.
<shad_> rkvirani, ok i will try and thanks for your help
<oCean_> Fenix|work: I think editing the /etc/profile is the easiest way.
<crazy_monkey> why are all my partitions called "Volume", can I rename them somewhere?
<Fenix|work> oCean_, true... I can then modify the root user's profile to 022
 * lasivian cautiously sees what else the kernel change has broken
<rkvirani> shad_:  no prob
<oCean_> Fenix|work: sure, or do something like if groupid = cvsusers, then .. etc
<Fenix|work> oCean_, even sweeter
<craggi> hey guys
<crazy_monkey> guyse
<craggi> can i ask s.th i ghave a big problem
<Roq> Just ask
<shad_> rkvirani, http://pastebin.com/m2182dcdd
<craggi> okay
<shad_> rkvirani, it said couldn't find packages svn
<crazy_monkey> craggi, you have to draw a lot wheter you are allowed to ask
<craggi> i have a dell inspiron 9400
<crischan> hi, i have an external eSata drive which my Gnome (Ubuntu 8.10) shows upon connection in nautilus. how can I mark this drive as an external one, so that it will show up automtically on the desktop and can be mounted automatically?
<raph_ael> hi, are there some people running ubuntu on the last imacs ?
<craggi> and i changed from vista to ubuntu
<syntax\> im unable to mount my ntfs partitions..
<jgonick> crazy_monkey: see if this will help   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DrivesAndPartitions
<warcall> yes
<syntax\> what should i do?
<warcall> what you wand
<craggi> but i cannot use the bluetooth adapter and i googled but didnt find a solution?
<syntax\> im using ntfs configuration tool..
<k33ps> hi
<raph_ael> warcall: yes for imacs ?
<Basem>  i need program that can run voice and cam for yahoo and msn
<warcall> mac is nod bad
<raph_ael> well that was not exactly my point ;)
<warcall> haha :)
<el> kto ma zle doswiadczenia z urzedem skarbowym
<ichat> basem -   there is none
<tommi_> Hi guys! Is there any way to encrypt all data on your hard drive post-install? I mean after Iäve already installed Ubuntu on my computer?
<Jim_Raynor> seriously nobody knows hot to change the notifications theme?
<Basem> i cant run voice or cam with prople who i have on yahoo or msn?
<n8tuserff> tommi_ -> do you really want that? or you only want your ~/  directory?
<bhaka> How can i tell Ubuntu not to use the badsectors on my hard drive? It constantly writes my stuff on the same badsectors rendering the files written on it useless.
<craggi> is there no solution for the bluetooth problem?
<ichat> Basem -  only  some  apps support the  MSN  webcam feature.  but  afaik non support the  voice feature
<n8tuserff> bhaka -> what made you so sure it writes back to those badsectors? what tools you used to verify these?
<bhaka> n8tuserff: i delete the corrupted files and then rewrite them to my hard drive
<Basem> what about kopote?
<tommi_> n8tuseff: Well I suppose it's enough if I could encrypt my / directory?
<Basem> kopete*
<bhaka> n8tuserff: i dont know any tools to scan for badsectors
<letalis> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<shad_> ubottu, how to install svn
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n8tuserff> bhaka -> ahem, and you believed writing back you konw for sure it writes to the badsectors?
<bhaka> n8tuserff: yeah, im trailing my kern.log and i see IO errors every time
<shad_> ubottu, using apt-get giving error couldn't find packages
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n8tuserff> bhaka you are making claims that you are unsure of, lest you have some tools to prove it, please dont make those claims
<ichat> Basem -  IF you try  the   amsn  package - you  MAY be able to  talk with your friends  -  trought  webcam  and the use of the  MSN  p13 (msn 7 ) protocol...   but my must use the    Send shord message  feature
<bhaka> n8tuserff: can you recommend any tools to scan badsectors on SATA drives?
<Kemikals> Hi
<Dutch-Lin> hey
<n8tuserff> bhaka -> kernel makes lots of i/o errors but it does not mean its writing on a bad sector
<thehook> shad_: apt-get install subversion
<Dutch-Lin> ubuntu gets better and better everytime isn't it?
<n8tuserff> bhaka nope, i dont know of such tools, thats why i asked you if you know a tool to back up your claim
<ichat> the  quick talk hover May or may not work -   (meaning you press a hotkey -  and releasing it will send the  voice msg  in  wav  format,   -   (like a walki talki)
<Dutch-Lin> at first, I didn't like it, but now every piece of hardware in my laptop is supported!
<bhaka> n8tuserff: if I play the same video file, I get IO errors on the same place in the timeline every time
<Kemikals> any big differences between 2.6.27 and .28?
<n8tuserff> bhaka -> dont know if badblock do such, man badblock perhaps?
<Wunderbar> to whoever it was who recommended i use irssi as opposed to xchat, thanks for the heads up
<ikonia> Kemikals: .28 doesn't exist in ubuntu  yet
<ichat> Basem -  does this answer your question?
<shad_> thehook, it again shows error
<n8tuserff> tommi_ -> thats a lot of effort, no need to encrypt system files, only your user data and configs?
<thehook> shad_: apt-get update
<Kemikals> hrmm
<n8tuserff> tommi_ -> but if you are so concerned, try the selinux perhaps?
<Kemikals> so what happens if i still the .28 kernel haha
<ikonia> Kemikals: then you'll know what your doing and won't need support here
<clarkes> anyone know how to find any subtitle english for dvd?
<Kemikals> never used linux ;p always used bsd...
<jgonick> Anyone know?  ﻿screen resolution question:  Each user can set their own resolution; what file is this information stored in?
<ikonia> Kemikals: that doesn't change what I said
<Kemikals> .xinitrc?
<ikonia> Kemikals: what abou it ?
<ikonia> about it?
<danbhfive> bhaka: fsck -cc might be the command.  are you still there?
<shad_> thehook, it again shows error...http://pastebin.com/m769b8c8a
<bhaka> danbhfive: yes, ill try it
<danbhfive> bhaka: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/6972/
<n8tuserff> jgonick -> am not sure, but try whats in ~/.gconf   ?
<shad_> thehook, what should i do now?
<jgonick> n8tuserff:  I think thats global..doesn't seem to refer to local user's preference.  thanks though..
<ZummiG777> If I wish to configure how new user's profiles (including created directories) are instantiated, how would one do that in Ubuntu?
<n8tuserff> tommi_ -> they have their hands on them if they were stolen from you.  perhaps not be able your data to its full extent is what you are preventing, but yeah you can encrypt your home dir.. there are tutorials out there to do this
<thehook> apt-get update again and then apt-get install subverson and give me the output
<thehook> shad_:
<n8tuserff> jgonick -> its ~/.gconf  is local to each user
<Kemikals> i thought the screen resolution was kept in .xinitrc.. dunno though last time i used X was before it was x.org lol
<jgonick> n8tusrff: oops..you are probably correct.. I was thinking of the xorg.conf..thanks for your help..
<Jockeo> What are the advantages/drawbacks of NetworkManager compared to WICD? Why isn't WICD default in Ubuntu?
<Zta> Does anyone know where I can find a updated version of a package of OpenMovieEditor for Ubuntu 8.04?
<ikonia> Zta: the ubuntu repo#s
<danbhfive> Zta: have you checked getdeb.net?
<Zta> ikonia, no
<ikonia> Zta: then an offical update is not there
<Zta> danbhfive, I will now
<shad_> thehook, http://pastebin.com/m5995142f
<askand> Is it possible that new memory is responsible for applications suddenly starting to quit by themself?
<Zta> ikonia, It doesn't necessarily have to be official.
<xaos11> Hi guys
<ikonia> Zta: depends how much you value system stability and support
<jgonick> n8tuserff: I'm having problems typing today:﻿oops..you are correct.. I was thinking of the xorg.conf..thanks for your help..
<Titan8990> askand, yes, use the memtest tool from the grub menu
<leeping2008> Hi there, I seem to be running "trackerd" and it's taking up a ton of CPU.  This is on my Beowulf cluster's master node, so I can't restart the computer.  However, nothing I do in tracker-preferences seems to turn off trackerd.  What can I do?
<kein> hey guys trying to set up vmware server 2.0. on ubuntu 8.10. i am getting this error:
<Titan8990> askand, its best to test one stick at a time so remove all sticks except for the new
<danbhfive> bm: whats up?
<kein> None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Server is suitable for your
<kein> running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module
<kein> any ideas guys??
<askand> Titan8990: And if it says the memory is allright, it is not the memmrys fault?
<satansaunt> if anyone has the time i could do with some help setting up bitlbee
<satansaunt> thanks
<xaos11> Does anybody know why I can't install Firefox 3.0.6 from apt?! i have security repos in the sources.list, but running apt-get update and upgrade don't upgrade firefox
<ikonia> !vmware > kein
<ubottu> kein, please see my private message
<n8tuserff> jgonick -> you're welcome,  hopefully you find your settings there
<danbhfive> !pm > bm
<ubottu> bm, please see my private message
<ikonia> xaos11: what ubuntu version
<Titan8990> askand, right, unless you start getting kernel panics down the road
<oCean_> kein: chooste yes, let it build a custom module
<askand> Titan8990: thanks
<Zta> ikonia, I'm running a version from 2007.  Support can't get any worse.  Have you got the stuff?
<monostone> how can I find out what repository an application is in? I need lzma for my webserver, but the repositories configured in sources.list don't include it
<monostone> thanks?
<shad_> thehook, http://pastebin.com/m1c6bd257
<ikonia> Zta: what stuff
<xaos11> ikonia: 8.10
<Zta> ikonia, Aren't there some unofficial ubuntustudio-video repos?
<ikonia> xaos11: xorl can you showme the output of dpkg -l | grep firefox in pasebin please
<ikonia> Zta: ubuntu studio merged it's repo's with ubuntu
<xaos11> ok
<thehook> shad_: try apt-get -f install
<Zta> ikonia, ok good to know.
<lasivian> how can I run fsck on a usb thumbdrive?
<danbhfive> !info lzma | monostone
<ubottu> lzma (source: lzma): Compression method of 7z format in 7-Zip program. In component main, is required. Version 4.43-14ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 56 kB, installed size 168 kB
<ikonia> lasivian: same as any other disk
<ikonia> lasivian: it treats it as a scsi disk
<shad_> thehook, same problem
<Titan8990> lasivian, fsck.fat32 /dev/sdxx
<thehook> shad_: may I pm you?
<xaos11> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m35e15d76
<Titan8990> lasivian, the windows scanners are typically better since its their filesystem.....
<Zta> ikonia, since when btw?  I can't find cinelerra nor lumiera in my 8.04 repo.
<monostone> danbhfive: thans, didn't know that
<lasivian> ahh, then i'll use windows, thanks :)
<ikonia> Zta: while ago - don't know exactly when
<shad_> thehook, ok
<Titan8990> lasivian, np
<lasivian> I just assumed Unix was better at everything
<ikonia> xaos11: yup, your not up to date, you are right
<ikonia> xaos11: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<wikkedfin> On ubuntu server how do you lock someone in their home dir~
<wikkedfin> so they cant cd .. out of their home
<ikonia> wikkedfin: chroot or file permissions
<Titan8990> lasivian, not when they have reverse engineer a lot of things developed by other companies
<ikonia> wikkedfin: although that's quite a big step to take
<xaos11> ikonia: i did that like 10 times already :(
<xaos11> i think it's not seeing the security repos correctly
<xaos11> i go into synaptic and change the sources
<shad_> thehook, ok you can
<xaos11> to different servers
<xaos11> make sure all the additional selections are checked for security and whatnot
<xaos11> should i try upgrading to jaunty?
<ikonia> xaos11: no no no no
<Titan8990> !jaunty | xaos11
<ubottu> xaos11: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<lasivian> Titan8990: terrible, just terrible, we must make this one world under Unix
<ikonia> xaos11: why would that be a solution for firefox not picking up in 8.10
<Titan8990> lasivian, I agree
<wikkedfin> i take it. its not easy to lock them in home?
<xaos11> i don't know :(
<ikonia> wikkedfin: depends on the technique, quite easy, but quite a big step to take
<Titan8990> lasivian, you may actually be able to reformat your usb drive to ext3, i have never tried it personally
<Zta> I wonder if it's worth upgrading to 9.04 in order to get the latest packages.  Or perhaps I should stick with my rock stable 8.04 and simply install all the necessary -dev packages and compile the tarballs myself.  On the other than, 8.04 dev packages might be out of date.
<kitche> wikkedfin: use rbash for their shell
<ikonia> Zta: no - it's not stable
<xaos11> ikonia : i can run the firefox tar.gz but i want it to be actually installed so i can use my plugins and not have to copy them
<wikkedfin> rbash?
<dad> hi!! I have display problems with an Nvidia 9400GT under Interpid... (low-resolution)... any chance this might be solved with Jaunty?
<ikonia> xaos11: firefox.tar.hz ???? what are you doing.... don't mess with stuff like that
<leeping2008> Hi there, I seem to be running "trackerd" and it's taking up a ton of CPU.  This is on my Beowulf cluster's master node, so I can't restart the computer.  However, nothing I do in tracker-preferences seems to turn off trackerd.  What can I do?
<ikonia> xaos11: you'll break your package manager
<sifo> hello all
<Mactus> Can anyone assist with configuring the restricted NVIDIA Driver to operate correctly?  All I get is a 1px line across the top of a "blank" screen...
<kitche> wikkedfin: yes it means restricted bash it locks users in their home directory among other things
<xaos11> ikonea: no you can just run the firefox binary right from the tar.gz
<xaos11> no harm done
<Zta> ikonia, even 8.10 seems to have a very outdated version of OpenMovieEditor.  I'll try building myself then.
<xaos11> i just dont want to have to run it from the folder
<wikkedfin> but i have read ppl who knwowhat their doing can break out of rbash in 15 sec?
<badserii> Hi! is it possible from bash to have a query after -e , but to have a table view, like in MySQL?
<sifo> can u help me.i cant use my compiz in kde 4
<Zta> ok, and getdeb didn't have one either (at all).  It did have a new Rosegarden, though.
<ikonia> xaos11: your using 3rd party built libraries that may or may not conflict on witht he installed versions,
<xaos11> dad: did you install nvidia drivers?
<dad> Mactus: what Nvidia board?
<Mactus> It is a builtin on the motherboard...
<Mactus> It belongs to my son, so I didn't have an option.
<xaos11> ikonia : ? I don't know of any 3rd party drivers i have installed... i'm going to try to force upgrade somehow
<ikonia> xaos11: I didnt ssay driver
<ikonia> xaos11: I said you are using 3rd party built libraries from the tar file, which may or may not conflict with the ones installed on your system
<Pici> xaos11: What version of Firefox are you running now?
<ikonia> xaos11: you need to stop looking for how to "rush" or "cheat" a fix and look at whay your on firefox 3.0.5 rather than 3.0.6
<xaos11> ikonea: i had the problem before i tried the tar.gz. i dint configure make install. 3.0.5
<ikonia> xaos11: the 3.0.5 package is from the ubuntu repo's yes/no ?
<xaos11> yes
<ikonia> xaos11: right - so remove the tar.gz and forget about that
<xaos11> i tried to force a different version
<xaos11> i know
<ikonia> you know what ?
<kri113>  /set COLOUR
<xaos11> but no newer version was available
<ikonia> xaos11: `your not making any sense
<Pici> xaos11: 'force'? how?
<xaos11> ikonea: in synaptic
<anonusing> can someone please help me to get compiz to work? i've looked online already :/
<kitche> firefox 3.0.6 is out on ubuntu it seems they just released the security advisory on it
<ikonia> how do you force a newer version in synaptic
<xaos11> ikonea select package, click package menu at top, select force package
<Wizzup> anonusing: What are you exactly trying to do, apart from 'getting compiz to work'?
<degrit> 'allo
<ikonia> xaos11: but you said you can't see the 3.0.6 package - so how can you click it
<Seito> hi everyone! coud anyone help me with making USB verstion of Ubuntu (for future installation on EEE Pc)?
<xaos11> i said i tried to see if it was there
<xaos11> i meant
<Wizzup> Seito: Aren't there any tutorials?
<anonusing> wizzup, just none of the effects are working. specifically i'm trying to make my windows transparent
<dbrinegar> Seito, look into Unetbootin
<Wizzup> anonusing: Is it running?
<binko> IS it possible to play windows games on ubuntu
<Wizzup> ps xua | grep compiz (see what that gives)
<ikonia> xaos11: I'm sorry, you're not making any sense, I can't gather what state your current system is in
<Kemikals> cedega or wine binko
<anonusing> wizzup, yes. i was able to get it to work before.
<Wizzup> binko: Yes, some are playable using WINE
<Pici> xaos11: 3.0.6 was just released to the repositories recently. It may not have mirrored to your particular mirror yet.
<Wizzup> anonusing: Do you have ccsm?
<anonusing> wizzup, i had the cube working before but now nothing is working
<xaos11> Pici: thanks, i will try different mirrors
<ikonia> xaos11: no -
<Wizzup> CompixConfig Settings Manager*
<ikonia> xaos11: stop changing things
<xaos11> ?
<Wizzup> Compiz*
<ikonia> xaos11: just wait
<Pici> xaos11: Why do you need the latest Firefox point release?
<ikonia> xaos11: do you need 3.0.6 now now no wnow now now that bad, is it life or death
<ikonia> xaos11: your doing more harm messing around
<anonusing> wizzup, yes, it shows in my prefrences
<Wizzup> You might have not enabled the effect, and try and see if compiz is running (stupid question, I think)
<Wizzup> anonusing: And is the desktop cube on?
<xaos11> security reasons?
<ikonia> xaos11: oh coem on
<Pici> xaos11: Such as?
<xaos11> i don't know... nevermind
<degrit> Q if I may : I believe I used to be able to assign a different wallpaper to each virtual desktop in the past - is it still possible? I can't seem to find any relevant settings
<anonusing> yes, certain things like that and wobbly are checked to see if it's working but those effects aren't working.
<ikonia> xaos11: you want it urgentl, but you don't know why, and your willing to potentially break your system to get it
<Wizzup> none of them? anonusing
<Wizzup> Then run compiz, and see if it works
<Mactus> dad: I can bypass the NVIDIA driver in recovery mode, but I would rather get it working properly so he can have better than 800x600 resolution.
<Wizzup> I am not sure what the command is, compiz --replace ?
<xaos11> ok, i just wasnt sure how important the upgrade was
<Seito> Wizzup - I've found some manuals (and even tried to use included in 8.10 software for creating USB disk), but finally it shows only two lines (first one is SYSLINUX bla-bla-bla and the second - "boot")and nothing else
<ikonia> xaos11: the upgrade will be offered to you via the package manager when it is available on your repo
<xaos11> you could install the compiz-icon it would be easeir
<Wizzup> anonusing: Try what xaos11 said, the icon is useful
<anonusing> wizzup, whenever i did that it crashed my system or something... i installed anything to do with compiz from add apps
<xaos11> ok i just read that it was already out for intrepid so i thought something might have been wrong with apt.. like a pgp key or something
<Wizzup> anonusing: I take it you have the correct drivers installed?
<ikonia> xaos11: maybe good to ask before messing around with tar files, changing repo's etc etc
<xaos11> ikonia :kthx
<anonusing> wizzup, yes i downloaded that. when i put compiz --replace, it:s the common problem of the windows disapearing but other things stop working too. i have to log out then.
<Wizzup> anonusing: then compiz isn't starting correctly
<xaos11> what graphics card you have?
<Wizzup> Nvidia or ATI?
<anonusing> wizzup, i believe i have the correct drivers... i went through every turorial i could find... ATI
<xaos11> i can run compiz fine on my thinkpad which i think just has intel graphics
<xaos11> so it should run
<Wizzup> I don't have alot of experience with ATI. My Nvidia sort of worked out of the box, though
<anonusing> brb
<Wizzup> anonusing:
<anonusing> ya?
<Wizzup> glxinfo | grep direct
<anonusing> type that into terminal?
<Wizzup> Is direct rendering on?
<Wizzup> Yes
<lasivian> ok, I backpedaled to kernel 27-7, can I safely remove 27-9 and 27-11 kernels (I only have an 8gb hd)
<xaos11> oh yea... i hated trying to get compiz working back in the day... all that compoziting stuff
<anonusing> wizzup, it says error bad request
<Mal3ko> guys is there way to find out the installation date of ubuntu?
<Wizzup> Really? ...
<anonusing> anon@anon-pc:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<anonusing> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<anonusing>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<anonusing>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<anonusing>   Serial number of failed request:  10
<anonusing>   Current serial number in output stream:  10
<anonusing> anon@anon-pc:~$
<kitche> !paste | anonusing
<Wizzup> Don't paste so much lines
<ubottu> anonusing: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<anonusing> sorry
<lasivian> Mal3ko: you mean you want to knowwhen you first built the OS?
<Mal3ko> lasivian: yep
<Wizzup> Anyway anonusing, I don't know much about ATI, it might be a diffent command
<Wizzup> Sorry
<lasivian> Mal3ko: i'm a newbie, but I would do ls -l in the root directory and look at the directory dates
<anonusing> ok. thanks anyways
<fixman> psybnc rocks!
<lasivian> Mal3ko: svr and var seem to match when I built this machine
<tame> When I run a command in terminal, i get "protocol not specified, cannot open display" what gives?
<Sarteck_Stalker> Hi, how do I connect to the Rizon server?
<lfaraone> Hi, I have a computrace GPS module in my laptop, is there any way to use that in Ubuntu?
 * fixman linux rocks!
<lfaraone> Sarteck_Stalker: /connect irc.rizon.net
<lfaraone> fixman: really now.
<fixman> yeeeeeeeeeeee
<xaos11> lol
<xaos11> anyone use BOINC?
<tame> this channel is retarded.. more than 1400 nicks and you dont use conference mode?
<bOiNk_> i just tried to upgrade from feisty to gutsy... unfortunately the update process searches for packets in a not existing packet-directory (http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/)
<bOiNk_> is there any other way to update ?
<xaos11> backup and reinstall
<Sarteck_Stalker>  did not work...
<xaos11> copy homedir
<daredevilthere> Hey How do i install build-essential without internet
<xaos11> it should be on the cd
<xaos11> set the repo in synaptic to only use cd
<Sarteck_Stalker> It told me that only network staff could use that command
<xaos11> and sudo apt-get install build-essential
<daredevilthere> xaos11: Is build-essential on cd
<lfaraone> Sarteck_Stalker: what client are you running?
<lfaraone> daredevilthere: Yes.
<Sarteck_Stalker> XChat
<xaos11> daredevilthere : i believe so, i've done it before
<daredevilthere> lfaraone: but i cant find it out
<xaos11> just set in synaptic to only use cd
<lfaraone> daredevilthere: what xaos11 said
<lfaraone> Sarteck_Stalker: No idea. maybe /network?
<Bodsda> can someone pastebin the output of   ls -lah /home     so i can check permission defaults please
<daredevilthere> lfaraone: ya i know abt sudo apt-get install build-essential but that requires internet
<xaos11> not it
<Jockeo> Did user "bm" send PM's to you people some minutes ago?
<anonusing> acutally i might not have an ati graphics card after all. that's what the manufactures website for my computer says but, i'm thinking now i might have a different version somehow http://paste.ubuntu.com/116906/plain/
<Wunderbar> btlbee help
<xaos11> daredevilthere: if you only have it set to use cd it does not require internets
<Wunderbar> please
<lasivian> ok, I backpedaled to kernel 27-7, can I safely remove 27-9 and 27-11 kernels (I only have an 8gb hd) if yes, what is the best way to do that?
<BobDH> Is there any posibility of obtaining a linux driver for the Creative X-Fi sound card. I am aware that Creative has abandoned its development.
<xaos11> daredevilthere: go into synaptic, repositories, make sure it is only set to cd. it will work
<ikonia> lasivian: sure
<G-Bleezy> lasivian: use Synaptic package remove to remove them
<daredevilthere> xaos11: If i set to use only cd would apt-get installs frm internet
<ikonia> BobDH: I've always had / seen very poor results with the driver, but someone in here the other day claimed to have it working %100
<ikonia> BobDH: there is a module in ther kernel
<xaos11> daredevilthere: no it would not require internet
<lasivian> now should I remove linux-generic? or just the specific packages with names that include those kernel versions?
<ikonia> lasivian: no
<ikonia> lasivian: speific only
<lasivian> good, glad I asked :)
<lasivian> thank you
<Tekno-> hello
<xaos11> daredevilthere: just select the cdrom in the synaptic repository menu
<xaos11> and then try to install it
<anonusing> can someone please tell me what kind of graphics card this is so i can get my ubuntu working? http://paste.ubuntu.com/116906/plain/ is it "Integrated Graphics Controller"?
<Tenebreux> as anyone found a solution for the wifi car driver on MSi wind
<Tekno-> I have problem with firefox. It does not load totem-mozilla plugin. Any ideas ?
<xaos11> intel onboard graphics
<Tenebreux> because the one you can download works just one time
<ikonia> anonusing: intel
<anonusing> thanks
<xaos11> sometimes work, sometimes don't
<anonusing> for some reason the website for my model says ati
<daredevilthere> xaos11: alrite thanks buddy.How can  i check what pakages are present on cd
<anonusing> it was working earlier today
<vignesh> hello. i have a doubt in shell script. i want to compile a C program and store the result of compilation in a variable. how do i do that?
<lfaraone> daredevilthere: why you no can has internet?
<erUSUL> vignesh: you want a shell variable to hold binary data? no string nor anumber...?
<xaos11> daredevilthere : i'm not sure, try browzing the cd
<vignesh> erUSUL, what do you mean by binary data?
<daredevilthere> lfaraone: i want to compile modem
<vignesh> erUSUL, i want to do something like op=`gcc temp.c`
<vignesh> erUSUL, but that doesnt work
<erUSUL> vignesh: the result of the compilation is an object file or an executable file...
<vignesh> erUSUL, by result i meant the text which appears after compilation. i mean the error messages
<erUSUL> vignesh: or are you refering to the compiler warnings errors etc ??
<dad_> can anyone tell me if I must choose the framebuffer option or not, when dpkg xserver-xorg?
<vignesh> erUSUL, yeshttp://start.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<vignesh> erUSUL, yes i mean the error messages
<erUSUL> vignesh: maybe someone in #bash knows
<ikonia> dad_: shoulnd't need it
<vignesh> erUSUL, thanks
<Travis-42> how can I tell synaptic to use intrepid-proposed for a single package, but not for all others?
<jedi06> how do you make sure ubuntu is utilizing all of my 4gb of ram?
<erUSUL> jedi06: see what "free" says
<daredevilthere> xaos11: thanks
<xaos11> Travis-42 use force package. select package, click package on the top synaptic menu, select force package
<ikonia> jedi06: do you have a 64bit OS / CPU ?
<Travis-42> thanks xaos11!
<ikonia> xaos11: force pakage does not force  a specific version
<premamotion2> Thanks for existing, Ubuntu!
<xaos11> ikonia: oh well it did for me when i need it to work
<Tenebreux> they should at least write some drivers
<jedi06> yes i have x64
<daredevilthere> how do u i change synptic options frm terminal
<ikonia> Tenebreux: who should, and for what
<ikonia> jedi06: then you are using 4GB of ram fine
<xaos11> daredevilthere: what optioin?
<z0d14k> Anybody know if there is a way to reload iscsitarget after editing ietd.conf to export new targets without taking down existing targets?
<Tenebreux> ikonia: i meant ubuntu should write drivers for the most current hardware
<Guantanamo> if you move something from one directory to another (on the darddrive) during a live-session, does it move in reality or just for that live-session?
<xaos11> a LOT more than windoze
<Tenebreux> 'cause i'm desperate with the wifi on MSi wind
<ikonia> Tenebreux: ubuntu doesn't write drivers, it's part of the linux kernel, and most modern hardware is supported
<ikonia> xaos11: it's called "windows"
<xaos11> lol
<xaos11> it's not a misspelling...
<mpalatnik> argh.. did a firefox upgrade anow getting ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<ikonia> Tenebreux: contact MSI and ask them to open the speicification for the wifi card so people can write drivers, or provide one for you
<mpalatnik> can't' browse anywhere at all
<ikonia> xaos11: then spell it correctly in future please - windoze is not "cool"
<xaos11> mpalatnik restart firefox?
<mpalatnik> i did
<matrix_> hey guys this question has nothing to do with linux just wondering something whats the diffrent betwen the word role model and role model up top
<xaos11> ikonia: of course its not cool its LAME lol
<ikonia> matrix_: do'nt ask it then
<ikonia> xaos11: so please don't
<mpalatnik> there it goes, nevermind you were right
<Tenebreux> ikonia: people wrote drivers But with routine mistakes :(
<mpalatnik> thanks xaos11
<ikonia> Tenebreux: so complain to MSI - not us
<the_edge> hello! Anyone know how to start pidgin in another language? I would like to start pidgin in french (and only pidgin). I tried "LANG=fr_CA.UTF-8 pidgin" in the terminal without success.
<the_rainbow> hello everybody, anybody knows a simple way to share my internet connection with a Windows XP PC? I'm using a crossover cable
<Tenebreux> so that the hardware disappears when U reboot
<xaos11> mpalatnik yeah it happened to me a few times
<G-Blunted> what is a crossover cable?
<lfaraone> G-Blunted: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossover_cable
<G-Blunted> just eithernet connection?
<lfaraone> G-Blunted: No, it isn't. Read the wikipage.
<xaos11> you can have my extra network switch
<G-Blunted> yes sir
<the_rainbow> <G-Blunted>: It's an ethernet cable that I'm using to link the 2 PCs without having to get a router or switch
<lfaraone> the_rainbow: I used http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu%20router when I needed to do that.
<daredevilthere> Hey any idea how do i set up usb modem
<G-Blunted> oh...so it is an eithernet connection...hmm..
<xaos11> use letmegooglethatforyou.com
<lfaraone> xaos11: That's being mean.
<ikonia> xaos11: careful what you recommend, that advice could be offered to you next time
<xaos11> ifarone: sorry, i'm a redditor
<xaos11> i always google first
<lfaraone> the_rainbow: the first link is the one you want.
<lfaraone> xaos11: I do too. We just try to be nice to new users in #Ubuntu.
<lfaraone> :)
<the_rainbow> thanks man
<xaos11> ^_^
<xaos11> hey dad!!!
<xaos11> hows that video card resolution going?
<satansaunt> ;3~
<daredevilthere> How do i set up eagle usb modem
<xaos11> no ethernet port on the modem?
<pewtas> Hi All
<lfaraone> daredevilthere: another google link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModem
<pewtas> I have a technical problem with this Ubuntu pc.
<kernel> Hi
<lfaraone> pewtas: Just state your problem, don't ask to ask.
<dad> xaos11: says that the 177 drivers is activated but not used... and still a problem of screen resolution (800x600)
 * fixman linux rocks!
<dad> so... not too good :-(
<lfaraone> xorl: btw, it's easier to talk to someone when you prepend their nick to your message.
<lfaraone> fixman: Yes, we know.
<daredevilthere> lfaraone: that link is empty
<bOiNk_> i want to update from feisty to gutsy and really want to use the update feature - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades <--- says to change sources to "old-releases...." - but the update proess then demands files from gutsy repos which isn't available on old-releases
<ikonia> filip: you've said that - please stop
<lfaraone> * xaos11
<lfaraone> xorl: sorry, bad autotab
<jackmayol> hi guys
<bOiNk_> this seems very weird to me, pls help
<lfaraone> daredevilthere: No it's not, it redirects to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem
<lfaraone> !helpme \ bOiNk_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpme \ bOiNk_
<lfaraone> !helpme | bOiNk_
<ubottu> bOiNk_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<dad> xaos11: http://pastebin.com/f64b5d280
<pewtas> Well my pc has a 1 Terabyte HDD (actually 2 x 500 GB HDDs). My system is telling me that I've only got 3.2GB of space left.
<xaos11> dad: unknown nvidia chipset... what motherboard do you have?
<lfaraone> bOiNk_: is that *all* tghat's in your apt soruces list?
<xaos11> pewtas: use disk usage analyzer, in the applications, accecories menu
<jackmayol> I messed up my /etc/fstab, with all the same mounting names.... (cant remember doing something that stupid but anyway...) those are ntfs partitions, I'd like to know which one contains what to give them the appropriate name (games, music, etc...)
<pike_> pewtas: kdirstat is a handy tool.
<dad> ECS or something... with an integrated NVIDIA chipset and a 9400GT PCI-Xpress
<pike_> jackmayol: sudo fdisk -l and also the mount command
<dad> the PCI Xpress is the one I use
<pewtas> Hi pike_ please explain what you mean { I'm a beginner }
<bOiNk_> lfaraone: i took the original sources.list (never touched it before) and changed the archives - subdomain to old-releases
<jackmayol> pike_ I did already the fdisk -l but I have just theblocks size, but for 2 partitions, I dont know which is what
<xaos11> dad: ok, well when you go to system>administration>hardware drivers what does it say?
<pike_> pewtas: install kdirstat from the package manager it will basically give you a graphical representation of hard disk usage and evel allows you to delete stuff from within it
<lfaraone> bOiNk_: please back up your current list and replace it completely wiht the one on the wiki
<pike_> pewtas: could also be a file system problem though
<dad> xaos11: I had a look at my BIOS, to see if I had to desactivate the integrated Nvidia... did not find anything
<dad> it seems it is disabled when the Xpress is in use
<xaos11> dad: thats what i was wondering...  did you go to the hardware drivers thing?
<bOiNk_> lfaraone: ok, i'll try, but i still don't think that this is gonna solve the problem, since the update process demands files from [...]/dists/gutsy/ which isn't in the old-releases branch
<daredevilthere> Hey whn i recompile kernel i get space problem how to resolve it
<morph> hello
<morph> can help me
<G-Blunted> !justask | morph
<ubottu> morph: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<morph> min-value=0 --max-value=1 --value=1 --step 0.1
<xaos11> daredevilthere: why do you need to recompile kernel?
<morph> step make no option
<daredevilthere> xaos11: Its my assignment :)
<morph> it go only whit 1
<xaos11> daredevilthere: if you don't have enough free space, use the disk usage analyzer, in the applications menu, under accessoires
<erUSUL> daredevilthere: just remove unused stuff to make room
<xaos11> or that
<ActionParsnip> xaos11: sudo apt-get clean
<dad> xaos11: i had the 177 driver acticvated but not in use...
<ActionParsnip> xaos11: or try deborphan
<daredevilthere> xaos11: but i compiled it before on 4gb it was working
<haptiK> whould someone help me change -rwxr--r-- to -rwxrw-r--
<pewtas> okay... I installed and ran kdirstat ... it does not show me any extra used space
<daredevilthere> xaos11: i formatted and reinstalled ubuntu now whn i compile it takes tso much space i dont knw why
<dad> xaos11: I have tried to use the 173 driver., but I can not start GDM with this one, I am under irssi now
<erUSUL> haptiK: chmod g+w file
<haptiK> ahh cheers
<xaos11> dad: i have no idea what either 173 or irssi are
<dad> .sorry...
<lupuscaoticusT> hallo
<xaos11> daredevilthere: maybe it's the newer distro takeing up space. if you need to recompile, you could install the ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> dad: what video card do you have?
<xaos11> but you would have to do all command line and ncurses
<dad> xaos11: the restricted drivers offer me 2 options: driver 173;XX or dricver 177.xx
<ActionParsnip> xaos11: its the nvidia driver...nvidia-glx-173
<daredevilthere> xaos11: ya i did
<Razorarc> haptik: chmod 764 filename
<ActionParsnip> dad: run lspci| grep -i VGA
<pewtas> I was advised from ##beginners-help forum that maybe I'd get help in  this forum.
<xaos11> dad: ok... so you're using the 177?
<dad> ActionParsnip: I have a Point of View NvidiaGF9400GT
<daredevilthere> xaos11: i compiled same kernel on ubuntu before and now whn i reinstalled ubuntu again dont knw whts wrong
<xaos11> daredevilthere: well you cant use the disk usage analyzer from command line.... if only you had a few more gb
<dad> the 173 does not allow even GDM to start
<xaos11> daredevilthere: same distro? what distro?
<dad> the 177 only allows low resolution 800x600
<xaos11> that's weird
<daredevilthere> xaos11: on ubuntu 8.04
<xaos11> dad: and nothing in the bios that looks like it would help
<dad> I have already tried the 180.22 with the nvidia run file, but I could not comile it
<ActionParsnip> dad: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx-177
<dad> xaos11: like?
<daredevilthere> xaos11: i am using the same steps just like before
<xaos11> dad: try the nvidia run file, and tell me what errors you get
<anonusing> can some people help me acquire drivers for intel integrated graphics card for compiz, or otherwise get compiz to work?
<ActionParsnip> dad: then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> anonusing: lspci | grep -i vga
<anonusing> ok
<xaos11> daredevilthere: i don't know :( check your home directory and the temp directories and remove anything unnessecary. also try to clear the apt cache
<ActionParsnip> anonusing: whats it say?
<pinkpotato> Does anyone else have trouble using the VPN gui for OpenVPN using static keys?
<anonusing> one sec
<anonusing> please*
<daredevilthere> xaos11: ya i did everything i have 4 gb free space but still .. it uses so much space
<xaos11> dad: i've used the nvidia run file before and had to install additional stuff to get it to work
<xaos11> daredevilthere: what error you get when trying to compile?
<ActionParsnip> xaos11: he's gone
<anonusing> actionparsnip; http://paste.ubuntu.com/116924/plain/
<daredevilthere> xaos11: well whn we recompile kernel and use it how do i get rid of old modules and kernel files
<ActionParsnip> anonusing: ko gimme a sec
<anonusing> k
<daredevilthere> xaos11: while compling modules i get . no space on disk . and whn i do make clean i get 4 gb back
<Droopsta915> Why does my rhythm box music player, say (The folder contents could not be displayed, operation not supported.) I'm trying to import a music folder.
<xaos11> daredevilthere: i guess you would go and delete it manually?
<erUSUL> daredevilthere: make clean or to even remove .config do make mrproper
<xaos11> daredevilthere... you should probably deselect some modules? free up some space on the compile
<daredevilthere> erUSUL: wht does mrproper do ?
<erUSUL> daredevilthere: remove everything but the sources
<erUSUL> daredevilthere: may object tree here weights 220 MB only... how come you get 4GB ??
<ActionParsnip> anonusing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/266965
<dad> xaos11: look at this http://pastebinit.com/f
<daredevilthere> erUSUL: no whn i m compiling it it takes so much space
<dad> xaos11: look at this http://pastebinit.com/f2580410b
<ActionParsnip> anonusing: you can use the data there to add to your xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> anonusing: it uses the intel driver which is part of a default install
<anonusing> actionparsnip, ok thanks! i will try it!
<xaos11> malformed url
<ActionParsnip> anonusing: you will need gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to edit it
<dad> xaos11: now I am back with the 177 drivers... and the error message says "no screen found"
<anonusing> actionparsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> anonusing: if you dont get a boot, boot to recovery mode and fix x server
<xaos11> dad: you did the dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<anonusing> ok
<anonusing> actionpasnip, what did you search for to find those links btw?
<dad> xaos11: http://pastebin.com/f2580410b
<dad> should work
<erUSUL> daredevilthere: that does not make sense... i should not take more than 1GB in total assuming you build all modules...
<xaos11> now it does
<daredevilthere> erUSUL: really il do it again
<xaos11> dad: you tried running the nvidia kernal compile? that should work if this doesnt
<daredevilthere> erUSUL: Well do u know wht does make mrproper for?
<erUSUL> daredevilthere: i told you before remove everything but the source code
<xaos11> dad: it failed to load the kernel module, so either the module you downloaded doesnt match the kernel or is corrupted
<xaos11> AFK
<dad> xaos11: now I am back under X, low resolution
<celdridge> Can someone help to shed some light on this issue.  This week I have had 2 external disks just go blank.  Both still showed having like 9gb of data on them using gparted, but when i plug them in they show blank.  HELP
<daredevilthere> erUSUL: alirte
<penkoad> salut
<penkoad>  /msg NickServ identify
<dad> xaos11: though I installed nvidia-glx-177, no restricted driver ins installed or activated
<KenBW2> anyone know a good multiday timer for the gnome panel?
<xaos11> dad: what happens when you try to activate it?
<dad> it asks me to reboot... I do it
<celdridge> Can someone help to shed some light on this issue.  This week I have had 2 external disks just go blank.  Both still showed having like 9gb of data on them using gparted, but when i plug them in they show blank.  HELP
<ActionParsnip> celdridge: are you mounting them readable
<celdridge> ActionParsnip,  yes ... running fsck on it right now, but it appears to just be blank
<xaos11> celdridge, how do you mount them? automatically?
<celdridge> ActionParsnip, weeks of project files on this thing ... i pray i can get it
<celdridge> xaos11,  usually auto yes
<xaos11> celdridge, when you plug them in, does it pop up boxes?
<celdridge> xaos11, yes
<ActionParsnip> celdridge: does it show up on  another system
<celdridge> ActionParsnip, only other system i have is windows and this is formatted ext2
<xaos11> celdridge, does it still report the same amount of free space?
<celdridge> xaos11, honestly not sure how much data was used and not ... so im not sure
<ActionParsnip> celdridge: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<xaos11> yeah thats good
<xaos11> but becareful
<celdridge> ActionParsnip, fsck just reported an error Unconnected directory inode 19562497
<Sargun> Anybody here have a Dell?
<xaos11> yeah
<ActionParsnip> celdridge: there are recovery tools
<xaos11> i have a dell
<ActionParsnip> !recovery | Sargun
<ubottu> Sargun: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<ActionParsnip> m not that
<Sargun> ActionParsnip, ?
<ActionParsnip> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<girasquid> Hello, all - is there a way to only update a specific package + dependencies using apt-get?
<celdridge> thanks
<Sargun> ActionParsnip, Why are you recovering me?
<dad> xaos11: now I can't activate the drivers 177, and X does not start
<girasquid> I'm trying to run 'apt-get upgrade package', but it always seems to want to upgrade things that aren't related at all
<ActionParsnip> Sargun: weather its a dell or an IBM, it doesnt matter, its the hardware inside that counts, the plastic case and the sticker means nothing
<Sargun> ActionParsnip, I'm curious if anyone here has a Dell M4400?
<n8tuserff> celdridge -> do not , i repeat do not fsck a mounted partition, or else you'd damage the filesystem, happened to me already
<Sargun> ActionParsnip, I accidentally dropped off the model
<xaos11> dad: ok, when you try the nvidia run.sh what happens? did you also run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<dad> xaos11: I did
<celdridge> n8tuserff, yeah i unmounted it first
<mooja> I did a 8.04->8.10 upgrade and now my icewm is not starting - any hints?
<ActionParsnip> Sargun: again it oesnt matter much, just state your problem and we can advise
<dad> I must redowload the nvidia run file
<dad> I am back in a few minutes
<Sargun> ActionParsnip, I don't have a problem -- yet. I was just wondering people's general feel of the unit
<celdridge> ActionParsnip, where does it create the lost+found dir ?
<xaos11> dad: ok, you're going to need the kernel sources
<erUSUL> celdridge: on the root of the filesystem
<celdridge> erUSUL, said it was making it .. but there is nothing on that disk still
<ActionParsnip> Sargun: then its offtopic for here, head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> celdridge: :| "sudo fdisk -l /dev/whatever" shows the expected partition table ?
<celdridge> erUSUL, yes
<erUSUL> celdridge: and if yu mount it manually does it make any difference ?
<celdridge> erUSUL, none at all sadly
<celdridge> erUSUL, still blank
<erUSUL> celdridge: you are navigating it with nautilus or with console tools (cd  ls etc)
<cumulus007> how is it possible that my Kubuntu is much faster on a USB stick than on my hard drive?
<xaos11> flash is faster than hard disks
<celdridge> erUSUL, both produce the same issue ... even du shows 4k used .. although gparted shows 9gb used
<lasivian> blarg, I think I just ruined a flash drive
<xaos11> oh noes?!
<xaos11> what happened lasivian?
<cumulus007> xaos11: it is?
<lasivian> PC locked up in the middle of formatting it
<lasivian> now it just flashes constantly and nothing detects it
<erUSUL> xaos11: 18:07 < xaos11> flash is faster than hard disks <<<< normal flash is not...
<xaos11> cumulus007 yes flash is faster because no spinning disk etc, but the speed at which it connects to the system is probably not
<cumulus007> xaos11: I got IDE at the moment, do you think a SATA drive would be as fast as a USB drive?
<erUSUL> xaos11: only newer and expensive SSD from intel are
<xaos11> cumulus007 yes it would faster, but you should try hdparm on the ide
<xaos11> erUSUL yeah even linus torvalds says those intell ssds are good
<cumulus007> xaos11: what's hdparm?
<chainlynx> hey, did anyone else's spellcheck in firefox break with the most recent update?
<xaos11> !hdparm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdparm
<cumulus007> xaos11: it's a tool to manage disk drives, I see
<erUSUL> celdridge: i'm out of ideas... sorry
<cumulus007> xaos11: can it speed up my hard drive or something?
<xaos11> cumulus007: sometimes you can speed up disk transfer withthat
<cumulus007> cool
<xaos11> yeah, there should be some tutorials somewhere
<cumulus007> how to do that?
<erUSUL> celdridge: maybe you can try photorec from the testdisk package
<cumulus007> okay
<xaos11> um... google ubuntu hdparm
<cumulus007> did that
<Droopsta915> Why can't I rename a Music folder?
<xaos11> write permissions
<erUSUL> !permisions | Droopsta915
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about permisions
<erUSUL> !permissions | Droopsta915
<ubottu> Droopsta915: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<homy> Hi, I know I can use ubuntu openoffice writer and calc instead of word and excel, but what ubuntu application can I use instead of Microsoft OneNote (also included in Microsoft Office)?
<xaos11> cumulus007 i don't know much about it. i only did hdparm once
<cumulus007> homy: what's OneNote?
<cumulus007> xaos11: I found this
<cumulus007> http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-5551745.html
<xaos11> good tutorial
<erUSUL> cumulus007: to test your hard disk speed do "sudo hdparm -tT /dev/whatever"
<cumulus007>  Timing cached reads:   1520 MB in  1.99 seconds = 762.78 MB/sec
<cumulus007>  Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.02 seconds =  56.35 MB/sec
<homy> cumulus007: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/onenote/default.aspx
<erUSUL> cumulus007: pretty standar speed for a desktop hard drive... there is nothing wrong with your disk
<xaos11> mines only 566 /mb/sec
<ubuntistas> does anybody know how i open automessage properties?
<cumulus007> homy: TomBoy?
<ubuntistas> in amsn?
<mustangg> any ideas why the installer sees a fakeraid mapping, even though I have all that disabled in the BIOS, AND have done my best to clear the hard drives of anything from a previous install..........
<carlf> I'm sure this has to be a FAQ but my google-fu is failing me. Why does Intrepid run two copies of GDM and two copies of the X server?
<erUSUL> xaos11: well the cached read test is not interesting... you have to pay attention to the buffered disk reads value
<homy> cumulus007: no, isn't nearly as powerfull as OneNote.
<KenBW2> "Write speed up to 6MB/sec Read speed up to 20MB/sec" <-- should that be sufficient for running Ubuntu from?
<xaos11> oh well thats like 54mb
<homy> Also, the whole concept is different.
<mohd> can we install Avant broswer on Ubuntu , if yes , how ?
<cumulus007> homy: http://www.solo-technology.com/blog/2008/01/05/linux-alternative-for-evernote-onenote/
<cumulus007> homy: http://basket.kde.org/
<Soyo> is there a program for ubuntu that can let you see the LAN without using the GUI
<erUSUL> Soyo: define "See the LAN"
<homy> cumulus007: is basket note pads included by default in kubuntu?
<lasivian> Soyo: you want to connect to windows shares via command line?
<cumulus007> homy: will check that
<Soyo> lasivian you hit the nai on the head
<cumulus007> homy: it's in the repos
<lasivian> Soyo: Samba
<homy> ok, I'll try it out. Thanks!!
<Soyo> thanks
<cumulus007> np
<lasivian> Soyo: http://industriousone.com/mounting-windows-shares-ubuntu
<nagyv> hi! is here any rhytmbox+last.fm fan and wodoo who could help me find out why I can't listen to last.fm radios in rhytmbox?
<papa_> hry
<papa_> hey
<papa_> lol
<ActionParsnip> nagyv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Last.fm
<Travis-42> I have a large directory with the file name .fr-k9glhu  Can anyone tell me what this comes from?
<centaur5> I checked the hplip web site and it looks like my all in one will be compatible but one feature it doesn't mention is if the build in dvd burner w/ lightscribe will work. Does anybody know if hplip supports that?
<nagyv> ActionParsnip: thx, but this says nothing about the rhytmnbox extension last.fm player :(
<ActionParsnip> Travis-42: whats its path
<dad> xaos11: http://pastebin.com/f14b9d013
<xaos11> kk
<ActionParsnip> nagyv: thats all i know
<Travis-42> ActionParsnip: It's in my home directory
<dad> xaos11: this is the log of nvidia installer with thr 180.22 run file*
<xaos11> geez
<xaos11>  Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare'
<dad> still can't install it...
<lasivian> ok, when I plug something into USB is there any way to see what exactly is happening?
<xaos11> on kernel sources
<ActionParsnip> Travis-42: i'd have a snoop around, if it looks useless, rename the folder and run your system for a day or so. If it seems ok then I'd delete it
<dad> xaos11: make oldconfig?? what is it going to do?
<xaos11> not sure, when did you install your sources?
<Travis-42> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Travis-42: if it goes weird, rename back
<dad> xaos11: not clear to me.. can you be more specific?
<ActionParsnip> Travis-42: as i always recommend to folks, delete is the last step
<xaos11> sudo apt-get install kernel-source
<xaos11> dad
<dad> OK, I do it and I am back
<^hashbang^> me tryin to wake up
 * ^hashbang^  tryin to wake up
 * G-Bleezy slaps ^hashbang^ around a bit with a large trout
 * ^hashbang^  thanks G-Bleezy... ah, ok that did it
 * ^hashbang^  needs more coffee
<Pici> I know this channel isn't as busy right this moment as it normally is, but can we move the offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please.  Thanks.
<binarymutant> When I try to install this package http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/c/charm/ dh_pycentral uses python2.6 but should be using python2.5...anyone know why?
<mzz_> hi! Does nautilus *sometimes* not drawing desktop icons (and the context menu on the desktop) ring a bell with anyone?
<kein> irc://irc.freenode.net:6667/vmware
<johan12> hi, just installed ff 3.1b2 and wanted to add a icon to the xfce menu using the old firefox.desktop, tried adding the ~/firefox/firefox but it doesn't work, any idea?
<Shadoweaver> Hello all.  I am currently running xubuntu and ran into a problem.  It seems that I cannot login as "root".  Can anyone help me?
<xiroV> Hi all
<xiroV> i was at some bar last night, and some jurk claimed that Ubuntu isn't Open Source... Wtf did he mean about that?
<xaos11> he's a noob
<lasivian> probably drunk
<xaos11> yeah
<mzz_> or a troll, always an option, that
<xaos11> indeed
<xiroV> lawl
<xiroV> well.. I was starting to worry, but i didn't get his point anyways.
<Shadoweaver> Does anyone know why xubuntu won't let you log in as "root"?
<CArlo1> hi
<KyleK> Shadoweaver: edit the gdm configuation
<CArlo1> i need your help
<Shadoweaver> Ok, I am new to xubuntu.  How do you do that?
<^hashbang^> !ask | CArlol
<ubottu> CArlol: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KyleK> Shadoweaver: look for something obvious like allow_root=no or root_can_login=yes
<CArlo1> hola alguien en español
<Pici> !es | CArlo1
<ubottu> CArlo1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shubbar> just installed Fashion Cents and pc hangs up when i start it
<KyleK> oh, got any linux experience?
<Shadoweaver> no
<serchfx> hola alguien habla español??????
<Pici> !es | serchfx
<ubottu> serchfx: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fosco__> !es | serchfx
<Shadoweaver> Just installed it yesterday
<l337ingDisorder> Hi Folks..
<Jophish> Howdy All
<CArlo1> ok no problem i had a preblem with the ijnstalation of new programs  check te error please E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<CArlo1> E: _cache->open() failed, please repor
<l337ingDisorder> can anyone tell me how to install a specific version of a package?
<KyleK> damn, then i have to ask you why you want to log in as root instead of using sudo for stuff that needs root
<mzz_> cut off at "please repor"
<KyleK> !sudo | KyleK
<ubottu> KyleK, please see my private message
<KyleK> oh thats crap
<genii> l337ingDisorder: sudo apt-get install <packagename>=<version specified>
<CArlo1> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<l337ingDisorder> genii: thanks I'll try that :)
<CArlo1> E: _cache->open() failed, please repor
<Shadoweaver> It won't let me install apt with sudo or anything else.
<johan12> how do i launch firefox 3.1 beta 2 once installed?
<Shadoweaver> It says permmisions denied
<xaos11> change the permissions
<phoenixz> on 8.04, how do I apt-get install the mod_python development header files?
<xaos11> chmod +x firefox
<genii> l337ingDisorder: eg: sudo apt-get install synaptic=0.61ubuntu9                 or so
<Shadoweaver> How?
<l337ingDisorder> genii: heh won't be able to test for a few mins as update manager is running. thanks though :)
<xaos11> Shadoweaver in the terminal go to the dir where firefox is. type chmod +x firefox
<l337ingDisorder> brb
<KyleK> Shadoweaver: sudo apt-get install whatever?
<Shadoweaver> Yea, I used that.
<Shadoweaver> It told me permission denied
<KyleK> odd
<Shadoweaver> Need to log in as root
<mzz_> aww, there's no package called "whatever" :P
<letalis> there isnt?
<letalis> thats sad.
<xaos11> sudo chmod +x
<dad> xaos11: OK, I have installed the nvidia-180-kernel-source
<^hashbang^> Shadowweaver: when you run "sudo" do you get prompted or have you been prompted for a password?
<KyleK> sudo does stuff as root :)
<Shadoweaver> No
<delco83> you can just use sudo then type the password for your user if your part of admin(root)
<dad> and nvidia-180-glx and nvidia-settings
<Shadoweaver> It keeps saying log in as root
<KyleK> oh you're not using the first account are you
<xaos11> dad: did you install just the package "kernel-source"
<delco83> then your user might not be in the root group
<^hashbang^> Shadoweaver: !sudo | Shadoweaver
<^hashbang^> !sudo | Shadoweaver
<ubottu> Shadoweaver: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<dad> xaos11: no, I did not fond any
<^Hitch^> Hello guys does someone know how I can download ubuntu repositories having access only at port 8080?
<Shadoweaver> I did that ubottu, not much help.
<dad> what depository shall I add?
<xaos11> when you type sudo apt-get install kernel-source what happens?
<xaos11> dad
<KyleK> Shadoweaver: so if you punch in "sudo -i" the prompt still says something other than root?
<^hashbang^> ^Hitch^: you can setup the proxy settings in synaptic. Goto. Settings->Preferences->Network
<xaos11> i thought it was sudo -s
<Shadoweaver> When I installed it yesterday, it made me create a name@suchandsuch thing to log into
<Shadoweaver> Not root
<KyleK> Shadoweaver: are you using that first account?
<Shadoweaver> Yes
<localadmin> hey all.  Running 8.10 and installed libpam-ldap and libnss-ldap.  After install neither set up the associated config files.  Is there a bug in ibex with these files?
<Shadoweaver> the only save root
<^Hitch^> thanks hash I will try that can i contact you if it doesn't work?
<^hashbang^> ^Hitch^: from the termial, you can set http_proxy to your proxy server eg: export http_proxy="http://yourproxyhost:8080"
<xaos11> localadmin did you install the dev files?
<^Hitch^> i will try thanks
<xaos11> shadoweaver: you don't login as root, you type sudo before commands to issue them as root. having a root login causes security issues
<localadmin> xaos11, probably not cause I don't know what those are.  can you explain further
<Shadoweaver> Uhh, not sure.  I think so.  If I did it was during the initial install yesterday
<xaos11> localadmin: the same package you have installed but with "-dev" at the end. i assume you're trying to compile something?
<Shadoweaver> I did that.  It keeps saying, xaos11 that I need to log in as root.
<dad> xaos11: it says I can not install it, that it does exist in the database, but it missing or obsolete...
<delco83> shadow type sudo -i
<shubbar> what could be causing hang-ups? i thought it was a game, but last time i was running xchat and a gedit when it hanged up
<Shadoweaver> No, trying to install a c++ compiler
<delco83> then you should enter your password and it will take you to root
<lasivian> hrrm
<localadmin> xaos11, no just trying to get ldap authentication running.
<lasivian> what higher level of access is there to something besides /dev/?
<binarymutant> I installed python2.6 is there an easy way to remove it, short of searching for every trace of python2.6?
<LeoWei> hi..
<xaos11> localadmin: oh, i don't know then... sorry
<LeoWei> i got this warning how do i fix this?
<LeoWei> Warning: DocumentRoot [/home/user/public_html/] does not exist
<mzz_> lasivian: define "something"
<lasivian> i've got a usb flash drive that isn;t detecting right and I can;t access it
<Shadoweaver> The password I use is not the same for root.  I did not give a secondary password to anything.  It should be the same as the first user right?
<LeoWei> does it mkdir /home.user/public_html ?
<xaos11> shadoweaver: what command are you issuing that needs root?
<shubbar> its a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.04, did and update and install Nvidia drivers, but it hangs up
<KyleK> Shadoweaver: the sudo stuff should "just work", and you need it to be able to do "sudo password" to set a root password :D
<xaos11> shadoweaver: yess the root pw is the same as your first
<mzz_> Shadoweaver: if "sudo id" says your uid is 0, sudo is working
<lasivian> mzz_: it detects right for a second or two then starts flashing away and vanishes, it got unplugged in the middle of a format
<Myrtti> !noroot | KyleK
<ubottu> KyleK: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<delco83> the root password is auto created by the system use the same password that you use
<Mextux> Hello! I'm trying to install gOS desktop on my Ubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04). I have added two lines to my sources.list file. The lines are these: "deb http://packages.thinkgos.com/gos/ painful main" and "deb-src http://packages.thinkgos.com/gos/ painful main" and typed aptitude update and then "apt-get install greenos-desktop" and got this error "Couldn't find any package whose name or...
<Mextux> ...description matched "greenos-desktop". Does anybody know how to fix this problem? :(
<warcall> sounds interasting
<mzz_> lasivian: might need a reformat. Not sure what else could be wrong.
<Shadoweaver> I checked all that.  It seems to be fine.  Just can't sudu install nothing.
<mzz_> ugh, I should just install irssi, I can't keep up with this channel in xchat-gnome
<LeoWei> anyone could help me?
<delco83> try sudo -i
<^hashbang^> mzz_: lol that's what I did
<versatiletech> anyone ever use bouml?
<delco83> that is like su -l just allows you to use your password
<LeoWei> mkdir /home/user/public_html/ <-- this is not working
<iwishyou> hi
<^hashbang^> !noroot | delco83
<ubottu> delco83: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<mzz_> I'd ssh into my regular irssi, but I seem to have forgotten the necessary usb key.
<Shadoweaver> Ok hold on while I try that.  What is it that I am looking for when I do that?
<LeoWei> !mkdir
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkdir
<Myrtti> LeoWei: well do you have /home/user/ in the first place?
<LeoWei> ok
<lasivian> mzz_: I would love to reformat it, but I can;t access it
<LeoWei> then?
<chosig> exit
<chosig> oops
<Bolin> hi... i just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop and was wonderingen if maybe someone could help me set up my wlan?
<mzz_> lasivian: if the /dev/ node exists you can access it...
<iwishyou> mkdir is [command of make directory]
<xaos11> Bolin: ok, are youconnected to ethernet on that pc?
<mzz_> lasivian: I'm not sure what could break it to the point where you have no /dev/ node. Check dmesg for clues?
<Bolin> i know its an atheros chipset on the laptop but after the installation ubuntu hasn't found any wireless card...
<Bolin> xaos11: yes
 * chosig just bound "open terminal" to caps lock... interesting...
<lasivian> mzz_: there is no /dev for it that I can see
<lasivian> i'm not sure what i'm looking for tho
<mzz_> lasivian: what appears in dmesg right after plugging in the device?
<iwishyou> make directory is mkdir [filename]
<xaos11> bolin: ok do this: go to system, administration, hardware drivers
<LeoWei> then how to fix this? Warning: DocumentRoot [/home/user/public_html/] does not exist
<Shadoweaver> Sweet!  Thanks!  I think that did it.
<xaos11> woot
<iwishyou> command su root
<Shadoweaver> Let me try that download
<lasivian> mzz_: I think pciehp: card not present on slot 1
<iwishyou> command : su root
<mzz_> lasivian: that doesn't sound related.
<Myrtti> iwishyou: please don't guide anyone to use that
<mzz_> lasivian: sorry, I probably have no time right now to dig into this
<lasivian> mzz_: np
<Bolin> xaos11: okay... it says "Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards."
<xaos11> bolin: ok, there should be an activate button
<dtcrshr> hi fellas! im having a hard one issue sharing the internet
<Bolin> its already activated
<dtcrshr> iv tryed many automatic firewall guis, but none worked
<mzz_> Myrtti: just curious: is "sudo -i" also frowned upon?
<Shadoweaver> Awesome!  Thanks so much.  Now will that work every time?
<Bolin> but there is no ath0 if i run ifconfig
<dtcrshr> im surfing from the debian machine right now, but the other ones cant go on
<Myrtti> mzz_: not as much as su root
<xaos11> bolin: ok, is there an icon in the top right bar which has wireless signal bars?
 * mzz_ nods
<LeoWei> then how to fix that?
<Bolin> no
<Pici> !who | LeoWei
<ubottu> LeoWei: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Bolin> xaos11: is it okay if i privmsg you?
<xaos11> yea
<xaos11> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<xaos11> i didnt know tab worked here lol
<xaos11> i use it all the time in cli
<Shadoweaver> Does anyone know where to find a good c++ tutorial?  The one I have is a little too advanced for me?
<pyroger101> hi guys
<LeoWei> then Myrtti how to fix that?
<Geboy> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<pyroger101> any one have any LIRCD experience
<Myrtti> LeoWei: do you have /home/user in the first place?
<pyroger101> need help installing infra red usb to machine
<kk_ubuntu> hello , i have a strange requirement,  I need to instal ubuntu on a compuer where there is no built-in cd or dvd rom.  I dont have an external (usb ) cd dvd rom so usb stick (pen drive ) is my only option.  I would like to know if i can make a pen drive work like a live cd and then install ubuntu from there as if my pen drive was the installer?
<Geboy> anyone know how to always cache a domain content?
<Myrtti> !usb | kk_ubuntu
<ubottu> kk_ubuntu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<whut> What's the best software to try and restore a corrupted flash-card?
<dad> xaos11: can not install kernel-source
<LeoWei> Myrtti: i not sure..i quite blur where is my home folder is it  in file system or is it when i click places then there is one there.
<xaos11> dad: specific error?
<LeoWei> Myrtti: if i click on the file sys there is no user folder
<pyroger101> can any one help with installing a IR usb?
<pyroger101> plsss:)
<LeoWei> Myrtti: then if i click on the home folder there is no one too.
<xaos11> pyroger101 what model usb ir?
<dad> xaos11: missing package or obsolete or available on another source...
<cumulus007> is it possible to use the RAM to load ubuntu? like a live CD?
<pyroger101> sweet well its a generic mircosoft mce remote
<Myrtti> LeoWei: ok, so, how about you substitute the word user in that config file you've edited with your username?
<pyroger101> the remote works fine but the IR reciever is not being picked up
<xaos11> dad: ok lemme think
<LeoWei> hmm..i not sure with that
<LeoWei> gotta try it
<pyroger101> if i get the microsoft IR device it works with that fine, but when i use this other deiver no luck
<ndr> can anyone help me configure touch on a touchsmart?/
<xaos11> dad: try installing linux-source
<xaos11> either from synaptic or cli
<pyroger101> me?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dad> xaos11: in progress... I must feed my baby, be back in 30 mn
<xaos11> ok
<xaos11> pyroger101: i don't think that will work. the only ir device i got to work with both ubuntu and windows is irman
<xaos11> sorry
<LeoWei> it works Myrtti... by the way how do i delete the previous file that i created using sudo mkdir or mkdir?
<biouser> I have pdf's opening with GIMP by default... I want to change to evince... can someone point me in the right direction?
<LeoWei> Myrtti: folder i mean
<biouser> LeoWei sudo rm -r
<erUSUL> biouser: right click on the pdf choose properties open with tab
<biouser> $sudo rm -r foldername/
<chosig> biouser: System > Preferences > Prefered Applications  perhaps?
<biouser> erUSUL well, yeah.. I mean change the default...
<LeoWei> biouser: ok...thanks
<LeoWei> thanks
<biouser> chosig that's the kind of thing I'm looking for but it is not there on jaunty
<xaos11> is evince installed?
<biouser> xaos11 yes
<xaos11> hmm... well i don't know why its not there
<xaos11> what about document viewer?
<chosig> then do as erUSUL did, that works for me
<biouser> right, that's what I mean, doc viewer... I thought that was evince
<biouser> yes, I can right-click and open with doc viewer
<xaos11> yeah they're the same i thin
<xaos11> it should be there under open with
<biouser> I just always double click and say DOH! and GIMP takes like 10 seconds to load and close
<biouser> maybe properties or something...
<erUSUL> biouser: i didnt' mean RightClick>Open With i meant RightClick> *Properties* >open the open with *tab*
<biouser> that's it
<biouser> erUSUL that's right, thanks
<biouser> I have been up to my eyeballs in the terminal for so long I don't even know how to use the gui anymore :)
<xaos11> get lynx lol
<^Hitch^> How can I download ubuntu repositories having access only through port 8080?I tried to setup the proxy settings in synaptic and from the terminal but it's not working
<monostone> what's the command in here to ask the robot a definition?
<xaos11> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> monostone: !factoid
<monostone> !dig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dig
<^hashbang^> brb
<brammetje> I live in The Netherlands and I did request a free ubuntu cd(my one isn't working anymore), does anybody have an idea how long it will take before I'll have it?
<monostone> !host
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about host
<monostone> !nslookup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nslookup
<delco83> brammetje: have you tried making a live cd?
<mikeshollen> Good day all.  I'm trying to install freeciv and I have 3 options for the client: GTK, SDL, or Xaw3D.  Which should I use and why?  I'm running 8.04.
<fiftyone_> hello all  i was wondering if any of you have had issues with usb headsets on ubuntu? I have a nice logitec headset that works nicely sometimes and other times it dosent work at all. I set it as the default card using asoundconf list i get sound threw it threw the test thing but if I go to youtube or something i just get sound from my speakers.
<mikeshollen> fiftyone_: are you using ALSA or PulseAudio?
<c0p3rn1c> is there a nice linux tool to draw business diagrams for a presentation? or would I just have to use openoffice impress?
<fiftyone_> ALSA
<brammetje> delco83, yes, but they don't work, so instead of spoiling more cd's I did just request one, I only want to know if someone has an idea about how long it will take
<fiftyone_> Mikeshollen, i am useing ALSA
<mikeshollen> fiftyone_: I have no suggestions then. sorry
<fiftyone_> mikeshollen it works nicely when it works, problem is it takes for ever
<fiftyone_> ok
<smoovep> need to bring up a second video card .. can anyone help?
<smoovep> i have a 2xvga nvidia. works great for two monitors...the ATI R128xthird monitor.. does not come up.. any ideas? Thx.
<dhruvasagar> Hi all
<dhruvasagar> I recently shifted from Ubuntu to Ubuntu 64
<dhruvasagar> I installed Desktop Effects
<dhruvasagar> but it hasn't come in my menu...
<dad> xaos11: I am back, downloading linux-source... what do you want me to do? I am lost from this point
<xaos11> dhruvasagar: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Unguided> hello. quick question. CAn i install ubuntu, mythbuntu, etc using wubi all at the same time. meaning can i have more then one instance of ubuntu installed using wubi or is wubi limited to just one
<dhruvasagar> xaos11: thanks I will try that now
<smoovep>  compiz??
<xaos11> dad: i was wrong when i said source. i meant that you have to install the kernel headers
<xaos11> sorry
<smoovep> how to bring up the third monitor.. i've tried editing xorg.conf to support the third monitor.. is there anything else i need to modify? thx
<dad> xaos11: I have linux-headers-2.6.27-7 and linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic installed
<aldohe1> 蓝牙适配器在Ubuntu8.10上无法与手机等配对，能找到手机，但总是配对失败，而从手机发现不了电脑。安装正版的bluesoleil，安脆连适配器都发现不了。如何让适配器与手机配对成功呢？
<dhruvasagar> xaos11: do I need Desktop Effects anymore ? it was for KDE though
<erUSUL> !cn | aldohe1
<ubottu> aldohe1: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<fxfitz> Question: How does folder sharing work on Ubuntu? I would like to have a folder on one ubuntu box, and access it easily from another.
<erUSUL> !samba | fxfitz
<ubottu> fxfitz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<xaos11> dad: ok... well i'm not quite sure what the problem is... the nvidia run installer, is that from the website?
<dad> xaos11: yes
<fxfitz> erUSUL, Isn't samba just for Windows??
<xaos11> dhruvasagar: i think it's all part of it... what version of ubuntu?
<erUSUL> fxfitz: well it works in macosx and linux too
<dhruvasagar> xaos11: 8.10
<xaos11> ok
<fxfitz> erUSUL, Okay, that's great. I'll check it out. Thanks!
<matveev> Hi! What is the easiest way to generate a random number from command line?
<xaos11> go to system, preferences, appearance
<xaos11> dhruvasagar:
<erUSUL> fxfitz: right click on the folder tyou want to share choose sharing options or something like that
<xaos11> dhruvasagar: then go to visual effects
<klipdrift> What kind of ramdom number?
<xaos11> dad: ok... well i'm out of ideas sorry
<kein_> hey can i get a list of files and folders in a directory? but also limit the results i.e folder1*
<dhruvasagar> xaos11: where?
<dad> no harm... thanks anyway!!
<kein_> i tryed ls folder* but this only retuns sub folders
<xaos11> dhruvasagar: system, preferences, appearance, visual effects
<dhruvasagar> xaos11: ahh, well I have done that
<fxfitz> erUSUL, Well, I want to be able to access it over the internet and not just on my private local LAN
<xaos11> ok
<kein_> and files, i need the current dir folder and file listtings
<xaos11> dhruvasagar: is compiz working?
<dhruvasagar> xaos11: I selected the Extra option
<dhruvasagar> xaos11: yes it is working after I installed the compizconfig settings manager as you told
<erUSUL> matveev: perl -e 'print rand()'
<xaos11> dhruvasagar: ok in the terminal you can type ccsm to get to it
<xaos11> or load it from preferecnces
<dhruvasagar> xaos11: but I was wondering if that desktop effects thing I installed earlier was any useful
<Bolin> Could someone help me set up my wifi? Im running ubuntu 8.10 on an Acer 5315 laptop... the wifi card is a atheros card... ar242 i think.
<klipdrift> you can use pwgen and sdt to numbers only
<dhruvasagar> xaos11: desktop-effects-kde to be precice
<matveev> erUSUL:  Thanks, I asked first, then googled. Here another way: echo $(($RANDOM % 10))
<LeoWei> how do i  delete file that i link using sudo ln -s?
<xaos11> dhruvasagar: i think it's kind of an obselete thing. sort of like the lite version of compiz
<fosco__> LeoWei, rm file
<Pici> LeoWei: Just delete it like you'd nromally delete a file.
<LeoWei> ok
<erUSUL> LeoWei: rm the link and the file it points to
<LeoWei> i dont want to remove the original file
<LeoWei> just wanna remove the shortcut
<LeoWei> thanks for help it's done
<fosco__> rm shortcut
<fosco__> easy
<dhruvasagar> xaos11: ok I removed it and everything is fine, I used it before on ?Ubuntu 8.04 32 bit one so installed that one here as well...
<dhruvasagar> xaos11: thanks for your help
<xaos11> dhruvasagar: have fun with compiz!
<smoovep>   Anyone has 3 monitors installated?
<smoovep> Anyone using 3 monitors?
<venky> ports not opened publicy on ubuntu
<venky> anyone to help
<venky> not able to open port 8080
<xaos11> smoovep: what is your setup, 2 video cards?
<mgolisch> venky: ?
<smoovep> 1 nvidia with 2 ports.. working great.. the thrid is an ati r128 card.. i can see it if i lspci ..
<venky> mgolisch: i am trying to host a website public
<mgolisch> venky: and the problem is?
<venky> mgolish: the port is not opened
<xaos11> smoovep: the drivers installed?
<thecarlhall> venky: what tells you the port isn't open?
<venky> mgolish: i added entries in iptables
<smoovep> xaos11: I brough up the ati by itself.. copy the xorg.conf info .. modify the original xorg.conf file with the new info.. reboot.. but still get the two nvidia working without the r128
<mgolisch> venky: check netstat if the webserver actualy listens on the external ip
<venky> mgolish: i tried accessing the ip with port number osutside
<xaos11> smoovep: you using 8.10
<venky> mgolish: its not acessible
<lasivian> can dmesg be cleared?
<abbronzato> hello i have a little problem with my webcam, apperently it is correctly installed/enabled but does not works , same webcam on a fedora installation (and similar kernel) works: any suggestion?
<mandrig> anyone have trouble with the update to Firefox?
<brammetje> I did request a free ubuntu cd and I live in The Netherlands, does anyone have any idea how long it will take before I got it??
<Wunderbar> usually a month
<Tecumseh> yep brammetje, that's about the time it took for me to get the cd's
<venky> mgolisch: i did a netstat
<mgolisch> venky: what do you mean by outside?
<georgeaf> hi guys, anybody knows why don't wubi partitions get mounted on windows since ubuntu 8.10 ?
<mgolisch> venky: what does the webserver listen on?
<EvilDennisR> I'm looking for an apt repository with a backport of perl 5.10 for Hardy
<venky> mgolisch:it listens on 8080 nad 8443
<EvilDennisR> Folks here at work are insisting on perl 5.10 instead of 5.8.8
<mgolisch> venky: it should be *:80 if you do netstat -lp
<brammetje> Tecumseh, and how long did it take for you?
<mgolisch> or whatevcer you use
<lasivian> my dmesg is completely ful of pciehp "present" then "not present" messages
<mgolisch> the important part is that it shows * as the ip
<Tecumseh> about a month, living in Deventer
<venky> mgolisch:netstat shows that
<venky> 8080 and 8443 are open
<Joker_-_> Whats the equivalent to "netselect" in newer ubuntu versions? (No gui)
<lasivian> oh, silly me I know what's causing that
<mgolisch> venky: and you cant access them using a box in the same network?
<brammetje> Tecumseh, ok thank you
<venky> mgolisch:yes..
<mgolisch> venky: and you are sure your iptables rules are correct? what does it say when connecting?
<venky> a friend of mine is trying it from his machine
<Tecumseh> brammetje: you are aware that there is a dutch ubuntu channel on this server?
<venky> it times out
<georgeaf>  anybody knows why don't wubi partitions get mounted on windows since ubuntu 8.10 ?
<venky> mgolisch:it times out
<eXtreem> #ubuntu-nl
<DJones> venky: Do you have a router and have you forwarded the ports (8080 & 8443) to the internal ip address of your webserver?
<mgolisch> venky: but does it work from a box on the same network?
<M3rL1n> hi guys
<xaos11> hi
<Joker_-_> is there an app to find the fastest repository that runs in console?
<M3rL1n> i have a problem
<M3rL1n> with wireless
<xaos11> Joker_-_:  you can do it in synaptic
<M3rL1n> can u help me a little
<M3rL1n> its urgent
<fiftyone_> hi, does anyone know how to enable full transparency for applications xchat . firefox for example? I have seen some people where everything is transparent?
<Joker_-_> xaos11: "console"
<venky> mgolisch: it works on the box in the same network
<xaos11> Joker_-_:  oh yea lol... um... not that i know of
<brammetje> Tecumseh, really? I didn't know that. But it isn't a big problem for me the english language for support
<venky> mgolisch: when accessed through 192.168 series
<gafir> hi, is tehre a way, like in windows, to stop the process of an application? I'm trying to stop Firefox, because I have quit it but it tells me Firefox is still open and that I cannot open another one. Thanks
<Joker_-_> xaos11: thx anyway...
<dimer> hi.. i have an issue with moving a software raid5 to another box
<mgolisch> venky: then it must be a issue with portforwarding on your router
<xaos11> gafir: killall firefox
<Longbow> gafir: you can open a console and do killall firefox
<dimer> when i try to assemble, this is what i get
<Longbow> ah
<Joker_-_> anyone knows why ubuntu doesnt support netselect anymore? (or vice versa)
<gafir> thanks
<gafir> :)
<dimer> mdadm: failed to add /dev/sde1 to /dev/md1: Invalid argument
<dimer> mdadm: /dev/md1 assembled from 2 drives - not enough to start the array.
<Joker_-_> and what would be the way to go nowadays?
<M3rL1n> I have a usb wireless device and when i plug it in it recognize it just like device but i can't do anything with it
<dimer> i have 4 drives that won't add in
<venky> mgolisch: any idea on how to resolve that
<M3rL1n> i can't even enable it
<dimer> and when i check dmesg, it says
<dimer> [  402.095895] md: invalid superblock checksum on sde1
<dimer> [  402.095899] md: sde1 does not have a valid v0.90 superblock, not importing!
<dimer> [  402.097167] md: md_import_device returned -22
<Tecumseh> brammetje: It isn't for me either but for localisation questions it can be handy. You can find the channel here: #ubuntu-nl
<dimer> any ideas please?
<xaos11> dimer: run fsck on the disk
<mgolisch> venky: yeah fix the portfotrwarding on your router
<DJones> venky: There are instructions on how to configure specific routers here http://portforward.com/
<dimer> what? i'm not running fsck on individual raid disks
<MassterJedi> Hello Everybody
<xaos11> dimer: oh... nevermind i have no clue about raid
<dimer> yeah, considering that fsck would surely kill the raid data
<dimer> sorry but that was the dumbest idea ever.. please don't tell people to do stuff you have no idea about
<M3rL1n> will someone help me pls
<dimer> you NEVER run fsck on individual raid disks
<Bolin> Could someone please help me set up my wifi? Im running ubuntu 8.10 on an Acer 5315 laptop... the wifi card is a atheros card... ar242 i think. Ive had it working one time when i was using linux mint but cant remember how i did.
<MassterJedi> I am soon going to be installing Ubuntu. But first I have a few major questions
<xaos11> dimer: you didn't mention the raid to begin with i don't recall
<dimer> yes, i did
<venky> mgolisch: is opening ports and accessing from outside possible in DHCP based ip's
<xaos11> dimer: you only mentioned it once , sorry i didn't read your every post
<xaos11> dimer: why don't you do a rm -f / while you're at it
<venky> DJones: thanks
<M3rL1n> guys helpp plssssss
<M3rL1n>  have a usb wireless device and when i plug it in it recognize it just like device but i can't do anything with it.I can't even enable it.it says connection timed out?! what's that
<venky> mgolisch:thanks
<MassterJedi> My First question is: I have a Multi-core Machine. Namely an Intel Dual core. More Specifically an Intel 630. Will the Ubuntu Installer recognize the dual Core? Or Do I have to recompile it for the use of Multi-Cores?
<soier> is there who use boost filesystem library in ubuntu  ???
<Pici> xaos11, dimer: Please drop the attitude, both of you.
<Joker_-_> Ubuntu has a flavor that has no gui installed by default (server). How comes usefull tools like netstat-apt arent included anymore. Is there any equivalent usable in console mode? Dont tell me one would have to install a GUI to use synaptic for that single use?!
<Scunizi> My intrepid and hardy install doesn't seem to have Oo's Base accessable.. from any menu option either on the Applications menu or Oo's writer "File/New".. Synaptic show that it should be installed. What's the actual file name for installation of base?
<xaos11> MassterJedi: it will recognise the dual core automatically
<hammer> hola
<MassterJedi> My First question is: I have a Multi-core Machine. Namely an Intel Dual core. More Specifically an Intel 630. Will the Ubuntu Installer recognize the dual Core? Or Do I have to recompile it for the use of Multi-Cores?
<dimer> first line: software raid.. second line: assemble third line: mdadm fourth line: mdadm
<ChronosZA> hey all. after finding out that i can get edgy packages on intrepid, is there any other way on the planet i can overwrite a package on intrepid with the edgy one?
<xaos11> MassterJedi: NO you don't need to recompile
<Joker_-_> MassterJedi: it will be all fine
<dimer> pretty sure at no point during any of what i said, someone would think i was talking about a normal disk
<Pici> Joker_-_: netstat-apt?
<ChronosZA> ps - that should read, after finding out that I CANT get packages from edgy installed on intrepid....etc.etc
<Joker_-_> Pici: yes?
<hammer> españa?
<Pici> !es | hammer
<ubottu> hammer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lasivian> hrrm, i'm trying to fix a broken usb flash drive, dmesg keeps saying "usb 5-3: reset high speed usb device using ehci_hcd and address 3" any ideas? thanks
<MassterJedi> Really. ok just had some doubts, unlike with Windows which you have to manually configure
<xaos11> dimer enough already not everyone works with RAID
<M3rL1n> I have a usb wireless device and when i plug it in it recognize it just like device but i can't do anything with it.I can't even enable it.it says connection timed out?! what's that
<lasivian> oh, it's getting an I/O error on sector 0
<Pici> Joker_-_: I'm not familiar with that tool. Do you mean aptitude?
<Joker_-_> Pici: netselect-apt, sry
<lasivian> not much I can do about that i'm guessing
<xaos11> M3rL1n:   what kind of device?
<Joker_-_> Pici: netselect-apt helps you find the fastest repository available
<Joker_-_> Pici: but it's not included in ubuntu anymore
<M3rL1n> xaos11: wireless
<soier> UBUNTU BOOST LIBRARIES USERS ! R U THERE !?
<Joker_-_> Pici: and there is no equivalent from what I've been googling for a few hours
<brammetje> Tecumseh, thank you very much
<dimer> how about enough already with the microsoft support you're giving... oh, something's not working? i'm not going to bother reading your problem, just fsck it.. you're having internet issues? reboot your modem..
<xaos11> M3rL1n: i know, but is it a wireless card? bluetooth? wireless mouse?
<salvatore> ciao
<M3rL1n> xaos11: wifi
<M3rL1n> device
<lasivian> hrrm, is there any way to force-erase a device that is showing up in dmesg but not /dev?
<Pici> !patience | soier
<ubottu> soier: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xaos11> thanks pici
<M3rL1n> xaos11: what should i do
<xaos11> um... lsusb?
<M3rL1n> xaos11: its there
<Joker_-_> !patience | Joker_-_
<ubottu> Joker_-_, please see my private message
<Pici> Joker_-_: Ah. I'm not sure if theres a tool available for something like that.  For the most part, you can just pick an Ubuntu mirror for a country close to you.. so it would be CC.archive.ubuntu.com  where CC is the 2 letter country code.
<dimer> zzz
<soier> 2 ubottu, ok. I understand ! tnx
<dimer> anyone have experience with moving raid5 to another machine?
<MassterJedi> My Second question, I used to play around with Red Hat 9 before and can remember being able to switch between KDE And I forget the second interface. Can we do that with Ubuntu?
<Joker_-_> Pici: yeah but I get somewhere around 30kbps while I can get around 600kbps on other servers.
<locustmage> hey all
<xaos11> M3rL1n: i'm not sure about usb wifi, i've never used them with ubuntu
<lasivian> dimer: software or hardware raid?
<dimer> software
<Joker_-_> Pici: I want to make a local mirror and I'll have to dl about 30gb of stuff so... it'd be appreciated to get the fastest repository possible
<deus42> Dimer: I have had to more a software raid 5 between computers, if that is what you mean.
<dimer> yeah
<EvilDennisR> I'm looking for a backport of perl 5.10 for Hardy.. Point me in the right direction ?
<dimer> i tried moving a 6 disk raid 5 to another computer
<lasivian> M3rL1n: is your usb device known compatible with ubuntu?
<uman_> Hey guys. I changed mobos so now i only have 2 nics instead of 3.. The thing is i really need to change the name of eth1 to eth2. how can i do that? Thanks
<Pici> Joker_-_: I know what you mean, but I'm just not aware of a current tool that does that.  Sorry.
<dimer> and when i assemble scan
<MassterJedi> My Second question, I used to play around with Red Hat 9 before and can remember being able to switch between KDE And I forget the second interface. Can we do that with Ubuntu?
<M3rL1n> xaos11: hm it recognize it when i plug it in the led flashes for a sec and cant get it enabled again
<ChronosZA> anyone?  is there any other way on the planet i can overwrite a package on intrepid with the edgy one?
<dimer> it only adds 2
<xaos11> MassterJedi: i think you can pick between window managers with the gdm login app
<Joker_-_> Pici: MAKE ONE :P
<Joker_-_> Pici: thx anyway ;)
<lasivian> dimer: Sorry, can;t help you, i've done alot of raids but all hardware
<dimer> when i mdadm -E
<Jufis> how to find out running processes? and how to shut them down?
<M3rL1n> lasivian: yes
<fluitfries> i still cannot ping gulus.usherbrooke.ca     are the synaptic mirrors down or something?
<dimer> all the drives seem fine.. same uuid, same events #
<M3rL1n> Jufis use htop
<deus42> Hmm, usually the assemble scan works for me.
<Unguided> hello all. can i install any version/derivative of ubuntu using wubi and can i install more than one version/derivative at the same time?
<Jufis> htop? in terminal?
<Joker_-_> Pici: I'll make such a tool tonight, do you know where I can post it so that ppl can use it too?
<xaos11> M3rL1n: well the led flash could just be from power going to the device. what is the exact name of the device/model
<dimer> but dmesg shows this: [  402.095895] md: invalid superblock checksum on sde1
<dimer> [  402.095899] md: sde1 does not have a valid v0.90 superblock, not importing!
<dimer> [  402.097167] md: md_import_device returned -22
<deus42> With mdadm, you should be able to force it.
<Joker_-_> Pici: do you know a place where I could find a list in plain text of all the repositories available?
<dimer> i tried force
<M3rL1n> Jufis : yes type sudo apt-get install htop.then just htop
<Jufis> okay thanks
<Joker_-_> Pici: I'll make a perl script to find the fastest one based on dl-speed
<Guest91199> I have a strange bug, but I'm not sure what package to file it under - the keyboard seems to interpret certain sequence of keys strangle and does "weird" things.  Which package should I file this under?
<shally88> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<VladimirBG> Hello, I'm interested in laptop HDD load/unload cycle bug, is it finaly solved?
<Pici> Joker_-_: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<deus42> The worst recovery I had to do was to recreate the array (which re-writes the super block) the data was there, but II wouldn't recommend it.
<uman_> Hey guys. I changed mobos so now i only have 2 nics instead of 3.. The thing is i really need to change the name of eth1 to eth2. how can i do that? Thanks
<Joker_-_> Pici: thx I'll work on that
<dimer> mind taking this to messages?
<Bolin> Could someone please help me set up my wifi? Im running ubuntu 8.10 on an Acer 5315 laptop... the wifi card is a atheros card... Ive had it working one time when i was using linux mint but cant remember how i did.
<Pici> Joker_-_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors may be easier to grep though.
<dimer> so i can paste you some stuff without spamming everyone else
<M3rL1n> xaos11: TP-LINK TL-WN 322 G
<MassterJedi> Cant we use an ISO image we have already downloaded with Wubi?
<Joker_-_> Pici: yeah,. I was looking at the source of the previous one and... would have been a pain, ill check that one out
<slabbeh> Is it generally a simple, troublefree job adding KDE to Ubuntu? I obviously want to avoid re-installing with Kubuntu if I can
<pyroger101> does anyone know how to instal IR device, its model is IR603? head is wrecked. could really do with help please
<venky> is it not possible to do port forwarding on DHCP ip's
<pyroger101> does anyone know how to instal IR device, its model is IR603? head is wrecked. could really do with help please
<shally88> how do i fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/116967/
<pyroger101> does anyone know how to instal IR device, its model is IR603? head is wrecked. could really do with help please
<venky> port forwarding with DHCP generated IP's
<venky> is it possible?
<ikonia> venky: sure
<venky> ikonia: can u suggest me how do i do it
<Mactus> Anyone have any idea how I can configure desktop 8.10 with an nvidia 6100 mini-PCI card and a Dell M992 monitor?
<Pici> pyroger101: Repeating isn't going to get your question answered any faster, so please stop.
<ikonia> venky: exactly the same way as with a static ip
<shally88> ikonia: any fix for http://paste.ubuntu.com/116967/  ?
<venky> ikonia: so in place of static ip i give my machine IP
<pyroger101> sorry :(
<Guest91199> VladimirBG: "Hello, I'm interested in laptop HDD load/unload cycle bug, is it finaly solved?" - can you give me a URL to the bug?  I have noticed my laptop hard drive clicking and I am assuming this to be the head parking/unparking.
<pyroger101> sniff sniff
<ikonia> shally88: did you do what the error message told you to do ?
<Unguided> hello all. can i install any version/derivative (7.04 and above) of ubuntu using wubi and can i install more than one version/derivative at the same time?
<ikonia> venky: you give the ip you want to forward from
<ikonia> Unguided: 7.04 is end of live
<ikonia> lif
<ikonia> life
<VladimirBG> Guest91199, just a sec
<zipper2> ciao a tutti
<zipper2> hi all
<ikonia> hello
<shally88> do i need to create /dev/vboxdrv?
<ikonia> shally88: did you do what the error message suggested ?
<zipper2> i have a problem
<ikonia> zipper2: lets see if we can fix it
<zipper2> how i can install apache+mysql ?
<Unguided> Ikonia: I know but i was going to install linuxmce under wubi to see what it is all about and it is based off of ubuntu 7.04
<shally88> ikonia: what? creat /dev/vboxdrv?
<Chr1z> How do I get updatedb to also index a mounted share?
<zipper2> i have ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> zipper2: install the packages "apache2" "mysql-server" (you may also want php5)
<ikonia> shally88: no
<venky> ikonia: thanks
<venky> ikonia: will try that
<ikonia> shally88: what does the error message tell you to do to fix it
<MassterJedi> Ok. I'm about to install Ubuntu Through Virtual Machine by VirtualBox. Can I install everything at once? What I mainly want to do is install both the KDE Interface and Gnome at the same time
<VladimirBG> Guest91199, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<zipper2> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> Chr1z: change the config file to include it
<Guest91199> VladimirBG: Cheers
<MassterJedi> ?
<zipper2> ikonia: i can use: "apt-get install apach2 mysql-server" comand?
<shally88> ikonia: it only occur that saying no vm driver//
<bgamari> Is Python 2.6 available on Intrepid in any form?
<shally88> ikonia:  either i reinstall or ...?
<bgamari> I believe there was supposed to be a PPA with it
<zipper2> bye!
<ikonia> shally88: if you can't read text on screen, you have no chance of progressing this, really read the words it has written it suggests an obvious fix
<bgamari> but the ubuntu-python ppa seems to be inactive
<VladimirBG> Guest91199, it says it's fixed, but I already lost an hdd a year ago to this... so I'm not puting linux on my laptop untill I'm sure, desktop is runing on ubuntu however
<ikonia> zipper2: go fir it
<Chr1z> ikonia: what needs to go in updatedb.conf to make it include a path?
<MassterJedi> Ok. I'm about to install Ubuntu Through Virtual Machine by VirtualBox. Can I install everything at once? What I mainly want to do is install both the KDE Interface and Gnome at the same time
<arturgam3r> yes, you can
<^hashbang^> shally88: I tried to install Virtualbox from the repos, but it looks like the vboxdrv doesnt' get compiled. So, I uninstalled it, and went to virtualbox's website and downloaded and installed the package from there, and now I'm up and running
<MassterJedi> Thanks
<shally88> ikonia: i got this Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic.. but there is no further message..
<ikonia> Chr1z: the man page explains how to use it
<ikonia> shally88: have you installed that package ?
<shally88> doing it
<shally88> :)
<lasivian> is it possible for force-overwrite sector 0 on a device that is not showing up in /dev?
<gumpish> Is there any way to create symlinks or hard links in nautilus?
<ikonia> MassterJedi: sure, just install the gnome-desktop or the kubuntu-package post install
<Chr1z> ikonia: the manpage just shows prunepaths and prunefs.  Nothing about including.
<Unguided> Ikonia: I know but i was going to install linuxmce under wubi to see what it is all about and it is based off of ubuntu 7.04
<arturgam3r> MassterJedi when you login you cen decide what to use
<MassterJedi> Theres a Media Center for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Chr1z: where is your file system mounted
<arturgam3r> I don't realy now, but Mythbuntu? ><
<gumpish> hmmm let's see if right-click -> Make Link will do what i need
<shally88> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116973/ which one?
<Chr1z> ikonia: I want it to include /mounts/data
<ikonia> Chr1z: you've actually got a mount point called "/mounts" ?
<SliMM> hello
<arturgam3r> MassterJedi: http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<SliMM> how can I install java plugin for firefox?
<ikonia> shally88: the one that matched your CURRENT running kernel
<ikonia> !java > SliMM
<ubottu> SliMM, please see my private message
<shally88> ok..
<shally88> then how to know it?
<ikonia> shally88: uname -a will show you your kernel version
<shally88> ok tq
<AnRkey> does gnome have a script for when it shutsdown?
<shally88> i got short memory..u got teach me that yesterday
<Chr1z> ikonia: no. /mounts is a folder.  Under that I have several mounted shares like /mounts/data /mounts/share2 etc
<ikonia> AnRkey: it has many processes when it shuts down, what are you looking for
<MassterJedi> hmmm.
<ikonia> Chr1z: then it should be included by default as it will index everything except prunefs
<MassterJedi> thanks for that. worth looking into later
<ikonia> Chr1z: sorry, prunepath
<Rave1_> MassterJedihttp://linuxmce.com/
<AnRkey> ikonia, when i shut down i need to unmount all my smbfs shares or it takes almost an our to shutdown
<ikonia> AnRkey: if they are in the mtab and/or fstab the init scripts should remove them for you
<AnRkey> ikonia, if i do sudo umount /media/* before i shutdown then it's all cool
<RickX> I have an nVidia vanta card. Can anyone give me advice on how to get COmpiz and the Cube working?
<shally88> thanks ikonia it's working now
<AnRkey> a bug in smbfs or the shutdown/reboot procedure in 8.04.2 perhaps?
<Chr1z> ikonia: my /mounts permissions are root:root drwx------ would that make it not pick it up?
<diamont> hello
<ikonia> AnRkey: quite possible
<ikonia> Chr1z: you use sudo - so it should be fine
<diamont> can anyone help me , i have a few questions?
<ikonia> diamont: ask, lets see
<Unguided> Ikonia: can i install any version/derivative (8.04 and above) of ubuntu using wubi and can i install more than one version/derivative at the same time? Meaning ubuntu, kubuntu, mythbuntu etc. i wld like to evaluate each of them to make a decision
<diamont> i have a kompozer problem
<shally87[sleep]> gnite all..3am here..
<diamont> it crashes when i want to change fonts etc
<ikonia> Unguided: I have no idea, I suspect you can install any version that's an active repo, but wubi is not an ubuntu product,
<xaos11> nvidia vanta?
<loller> hi , what`s the command to rename file
<zor0> I've got a box with 4 nics, how can I see wich interface is what card? does ifconfig show if a cable is connected?
<AnRkey> ikonia, can u suggest anything? I would like to file a bug if it is one, but to smbfs or the gnome ubu team?
<ikonia> loller: mv
<ikonia> zor0: it does, and mii-tool and ethtool will help
<AnRkey> ikonia, and what to send them?
<fiftyone_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> AnRkey: I'd do it to the gnome team in launchpad.net
<Unguided> Ikonia: thanks again for the information. Sorry u r getting hammered right now
<ikonia> AnRkey: jus send them the facts
<ikonia> Unguided: no problem, happy to help
<AnRkey> ikonia, thanks
<zor0> ikonia: what field is that?  I have one cable plugged in but ifconfig shows similar info on both interfaces that are "up"
<AnRkey> ikonia, for a workaround are there any scripts i could add the umount command to?
<n3o> ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> zor0: good point, doesn't look like it does, use mii-tool
<locustmage> wow dude i just figured out Seemless mode on virtual box!! now my ubuntu is running serious inside my windows
<ikonia> AnRkey: well the init scripts should pick it up - so if they are not, no point adding to them
<SliMM> ikonia: http://stikked.com/view/b993a555
<gumpish> locustmage: now you just need to get comfortable enough with ubuntu to reverse that situation
<Bleedisaster> o
<Bleedisaster> hello
<Bleedisaster> I need some help with my ubuntu
<ikonia> SliMM: why are you showing me that ?
<SliMM> ikonia: this is what I get and it doesn't look promising
<zor0> ikonia: got it! thanks!
<ikonia> SliMM: search https://help.ubuntu.com for java 64bit
<locustmage> oh ive been there. but not with virtualbox.. I was using win4lin
<^hashbang^> !ask | Bleedisaster
<ikonia> zor0: cool
<ubottu> Bleedisaster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bleedisaster> ubuntu dosen't recognize my wireless card
<AnRkey> ikonia, the /etc/rc.d scripts?
<SliMM> ikonia: because you made ubottu give me the link
<Bleedisaster> and I would also like to install the beryl features and have no clue to do that
<ikonia> AnRkey: /etc/init.d
<ikonia> SliMM: yes, I appriciate that
<locustmage> i just need to keep windows on here for my dad. havent broke him to linux totally yet
<AnRkey> ikonia, thanks... gonna try it for shits and giggles
<ikonia> Bleedisaster: beryl is dead, it was replaced with compiz-fusion which is already installed in ubuntu 7.10 and later
<ikonia> AnRkey: careful on the language please.
<Bleedisaster> how do I use that ?
<ikonia> !compiz > Bleedisaster
<ubottu> Bleedisaster, please see my private message
<sathyrion> Finally got ubuntu on my eee pc.. took some work. No sound yet tough
<AnRkey> ikonia, soz - attitude adjusted :)
<Bleedisaster> how do I view private?
<ikonia> AnRkey: no problem, than you
<ikonia> !compiz | Bleedisaster
<ubottu> Bleedisaster: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<rodrigue> Slt
<lasivian> last night I saw soemone using a "cube" to switch workspaces, any ieda what that is?
<lasivian> each workspace was a face on the cube
<Myrtti> lasivian: compiz
<locustmage> you can set that up in the compiz settings
<lasivian> thanks
<Rave1_> sathyrion  have you looked at this:http://www.array.org/ubuntu/
<rodrigue> Salut à tous, y'a des français ici ?
<Myrtti> !fr | rodrigue
<ubottu> rodrigue: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<sathyrion> quick irc/xchat question: Howto run /list command in new window?
<rodrigue> Merci :)
<rodrigue> !fr
<Myrtti> de rien
<Subdolus> how do I set a USB thumbstick formatted in NTFS as 'active' so I can boot from it?
<locustmage> hey im trying to learn bash. right now im working off the tlpd.org website. anyone know any other good ones? i use tuxfiles too...
<nonix4> Having installed Intrepid on different partition than Hardy, how do I restore Hardy to boot menu?
<LSG> So i have this problem where my screen goes into power saving after 10 minutes. Changing the power management settings or even the screensaver doesn't seem to affect it. Any suggestions?
<sathyrion> nonix4, Add boot parameters in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wesnerps> fala aee galera?
<wesnerps> 11
<enkidu> uu
<wesnerps> blz?
<nonix4> sathyrion: looking for a way to make update-grub update them kernels properly...
<Pici> !br | wesnerps
<ubottu> wesnerps: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jhonnyboy> Hello everyone.
<sathyrion> nonix4, Easy way: cd to your hardy partition and copy paste lines from it's menu.lst to your intrepd menu.lst
<wesnerps> oque?  por que?  ???
<nonix4> sathyrion: well I want something that doesn't need to be edited later on. Assuming upgrades to both Hardy & Intrepid.
<jhonnyboy> I have a problem. When i switch themes from clear looks to let's say Human the colors still stay the same unless i manually change them. Ubuntu never use to do this. I don't know why this is happening.  :( Any insight?
<jhonnyboy> Any idea?
<Myrtti> !english | wesnerps
<ubottu> wesnerps: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<fiftyone_> !xgl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xgl
<fiftyone_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<^hashbang^> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Subdolus> I'm using ubuntu to format and set up a thumbstick to run a windows installation... I've formatted the thumbstick in NTFS and now I just need to set it to "ACTIVE" but I don't know how
<sathyrion> nonix4, Then I can't help.. Anyways, updating it manually takes like 10 sec anyways ^^
<nonix4> sathyrion: and later on, Jaunty as well. With them installed to /dev/md0, /dev/md4 and /dev/md5, which map to first 3 partitions on those hds
<benc> do I need to install or configure a firewall on ubuntu desktop?
<innociv>  http://bc-dev.net/2008/05/07/mysql-nginx-and-php-on-ubuntu-804/ how do i stop this fastcgi script?  sudo /etc/init.d/init-fastcgi stop or restart doesnt' do it.  I get php: no process killed.   I need to find the PID and kill it, right? how do i figure out the PID then?
<total_noob> hi guys and girls.  I've changed my sound card - how do i get ubuntu (8.10 ii) to recognise this and download/install the required driver?
<pike_> total_noob: might already have. try system --> pref sound and see if it shows up
<abhinay> Hi there
<fdas> ciao
<fdas> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<^hashbang^> total_noob: what's the model number on your soundcard?
<djdinho> hello world
<^hashbang^> hi abhinay
 * lasivian throws out compiz after all it did was screw up the windows
<atlef> !firewall | benc
<ubottu> benc: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<djdinho> ive got question that i cannot resolve by myself
<^hashbang^> !ask | djdinho
<ubottu> djdinho: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abhinay> The brightness controls are working in console mode Ctrl+Alt+F1 but not working at gnome, now what does it mean? any suggestions...? btw, I'm using Macbook3,1
<djdinho> right ok
<abhinay> ^hashbang^, lo
<total_noob> sound errors with: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument.  Then have to force_quit
<pike_> abhinay: you can adjust gamma by using xgamma -gamma .8 or whatever though im not sure thats what you need
<LSG> So i have this problem where my screen goes into power saving after 10 minutes. Changing the power management settings or even the screensaver doesn't seem to affect it. Any suggestions?
<jhonnyboy> guys when i change themes the theme color doesn't change. I must change it manually. Do you have any idea why this is hapenning?
<arch3angel> does anyone know how to get cell cards working in linux
<jedir0x> Is there a way to reset the sound configuration to it's default settings?  I'm having a hell of a time getting my sound working again...
<arch3angel> i am reading something about airprime
<abhinay> pike_, i use xbacklight for that, but, I want to adjust the brightness with the brightness keys itself
<djdinho> ive installed directx9 by wine and after sometime im trying to run the same game that i was playing, but now its saying that direct x is not installed and when im trying to install it, its says error to me
<georgeaf> hey guys, i used to mount my wubi 8.04 partitions on windows using ImDisk+ext2IFS. Now after I installed ubuntu 8.10 (wubi), it mounts but doesn't get recognized as ext3. On linux, file says it's Ext3. Did Wubi ppl change anything ?
<AnRkey> exit
<AnRkey> soz :)
<jedir0x> :)
<jedir0x> Is there a way to reset the sound configuration to it's default settings?  I'm having a hell of a time getting my sound working again.  Should alsamixer show a single volume controler for pulse?
<pike_> jedir0x: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-utils perhaps
<jedir0x> i'll try that, thanks pike_
<djdinho> ive installed directx9 by wine and after sometime im trying to run the same game that i was playing, but now its saying that direct x is not installed and when im trying to install it, its says error to me, anyone?
<RoyK> hi! where does ubuntu get the weather data shown in the status line?
<total_noob> hashbang: its a soundblaster
<abhinay> |hashbang|, nice trail on your display name ;P
<jhonnyboy> guys when i change themes the theme color doesn't change. I must change it manually. Do you have any idea why this is hapenning?
<|hashbang|> total_noob: ok.. what version?
<jedir0x> is there some documentation anywhere on how the whole pulseaudio server and alsa is setup? if i use alsamider -c 0 it gives me volume controls for my sound card, but if i don't pass arguments it's for the "pulse" device (which is default)... how should this all be setup?
<total_noob> cant tell without cracking it onen and removing card (probably would have been a good idea to note it down first)
<danbhfive> jedir0x: http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/linuxaudio.png ?                                              jk
<Marupa> Hi everyone, I've got a wacom tablet, and dual screens.  When I go dual, my wacom's surface area is stretched over two screens so it's essentially 2:1 horizontally.  Is there any way to restrict the tablet (not the mouse) to only one screen?
<|hashbang|> total_noob: you don't have the box? or is this a used card?
<jedir0x> lol
<jedir0x> that's how i feel right now
<jedir0x> i hate this shit
<total_noob> hashbang: old card, entire system virtually pulled from skip.
<|hashbang|> jedir0x: please watch your language
<|hashbang|> total_noob: ah ok..
<AidenL> Is there any way to test spam? I want spam sent to a certain address to see how SA and other antispam software react.
<jedir0x> ( o  )(  o  ) > watching my language... is it supposed to do something?
<Beyecixramd> AidenL just spam
<Banano> AidenL, use words like viagra and shit?
<jedir0x> Banano: watch your language
<Beyecixramd> that could work Bananano
<Beyecixramd> Banano* lol
<Banano> sounds pretty cool with extra 'na'
<Banano> ;)
<Beyecixramd> xD
<total_noob> hashbang: as Ive only just installed ubuntu, it is easier to reinstall and let it auto detect>
<Scunizi> How do I list all the available groups via the terminal?
<danbhfive> jedir0x: more seriously, I thought in general that everything was supposed to start feeding through pulseaudio, that pulse was going to be the great gate keeper/mixer to your sound card.  But, I don't know any specifics
<jedir0x> well
<jussel> Hello again.
<jussel> I still need help with fixing my Soundcard on Ubuntu, if possible.
<|hashbang|> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<AidenL> Beyecixramd Banano v1@gr@ c1Al1$ etc dont score high enough to trigger the scanner
<pike_> Scunizi: /list -yes
<idi0t> hi
<jedir0x> short of reinstalling ubuntu, how can i just get it to "re-initialize" as if it were a fresh install and re-detect all my sound stuffs
<pike_> Scunizi: wait what groups?
<Beyecixramd> jedir0x i dont think that's possible
<Scunizi> pike_: like www-data, ftp , my user account etc.
<idi0t> i need help with ubuntu intrepid (8.10)
<pike_> Scunizi: cat /etc/group
<Pici> Scunizi: grep through /etc/group
<idi0t> hi
<SlimeyPete> !ask | idi0t
<ubottu> idi0t: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jussel> I'm on Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop Edition (i386) on my Asus X53S Laptop, and my Sound isn't working. It's a Realtek Audio device.
<Scunizi> pike_: thanks..
<sathyrion> Does the PAE under 32bit systems slow down the cpu much or is it just a small percentage? Want to utilize all my ram but can't run 64 due to the fact that cedega doesn't function right
<SlimeyPete> sathyrion: support is built into the processor so I doubt it has much effect
<jussel> Anyone know why it isn't working / how to get it working?
<SlimeyPete> if any
<SlimeyPete> !hda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<SlimeyPete> !realtekhda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtekhda
<SlimeyPete> I know there's a factoid in there somewhere
<jussel> !realtek
<SlimeyPete> !ubottu
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Scunizi> Pici: with lamp installed isn't there suppose to be a group called www-data or data-www ? "cat-ing /etc/group" lists lots of groups but I don't see that one. :(
<Pici> Scunizi: It should be www-data
<opr> hello, i cannot install the drivers for my nvidia card. the "isntalling drivers" window comes up but then it dissapears and the light remains greyed out!
<idi0t> jussel: i have a similar problem. my sound card is a realtek alc888 (intel hda). i've recompiled alsa multiple times to get it to work and currently with no success. alsaconf can see the card, but aplay -l or anything else doesn't
<pike_> opr: what card and what version of ubuntu
<|hashbang|> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Beyecixramd> anyone can get xfire to work under wine?
<Beyecixramd> it crashes for no reason
<jussel> idi0t: So you didn't got it working yet?
<opr> pike_: nvidia 980 Gt and intrepid (8.10)
<Beyecixramd> and the gfire plugin is not working too
<|hashbang|> !nvidia | ope
<ubottu> ope: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|hashbang|> !nvidia | opr
<ubottu> opr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SlimeyPete> jussel: you might want to look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto assuming it's a Realtek HDA chipset. I've not actually followed this guide myself though.
<sathyrion> opr: Update your ubuntu and install manually from synaptic after updating is finnished. Had the same problem
<idi0t> no. and i can't double click the volume control, as accoring to ubuntu i have no soundcard (which is weird)
<jussel> SlimeyPete: I'll check it out, thanks.
<Beyecixramd> well, you can use envygt too
<Scunizi> Pici: finally I found it.  the list wasn't alphabetized.. took a couple of looks.
<jussel> idi0t: I can click the volume control, and select different devices, but it's just not working.
<jussel> tried to unmute, etc.
<pike_> opr: i normally do a sudo apg-et install nvidia-glx-new
<Beyecixramd> what about OSS/ALSA
<Beyecixramd> switch
<pike_> opr: er... sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<tarsin> hello, what is the motivation behind disallowing user accounts to be created with `adduser` when their login name contains a '_' or '.' ?  i looked for a web page that described why this is done, but couldn't find much.  is there a list of applications / daemons that have difficulty parsing passwd?
<|hashbang|> !soundblaster | total_noob
<ubottu> total_noob: soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<pike_> opr: or sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<|hashbang|> pike_: 180 is out now
<fiftyone> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Hentai> tarsin, try ##linux
<innociv> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<total_noob> hashbang: thanks so mch.  I'll check that now.
<CuriosTiger> So I have an ancient laptop that doesn't seem to like the graphical installer. Do I have to go download the alternative CD, or is there a way to force textmode on the regular live CD? Adding "text" to the argument list seems not to work.
<tarsin> Hentai: i thought ##linux had more to do with the kernel, and not a distribution
<djdinho> ive installed directx9 by wine and after sometime im trying to run the same game that i was playing, but now its saying that direct x is not installed and when im trying to install it, its says error to me, anyone?
<|hashbang|> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Hentai> tarsin, no
<Hentai> its unoffical linux channel for dicussion
<|hashbang|> !repeat | innociv
<ubottu> innociv: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<innociv> what?..
<Hentai> CuriosTiger, theres no selection for text mode?, thought there was
<|hashbang|> !aptlock | innociv
<ubottu> innociv: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jussel> By the way, it is a;  Codec: Realtek ALC660-VD
<Beyecixramd> how can i set up FSAA in compiz?
<idi0t> i checked /proc/asound/cards for a list of cards in my computer. there were none. this doesn't make sense!
<Beyecixramd> like the cube
<innociv> oh
<Beyecixramd> i got an nvidia 8800 GTS
<innociv> in a !terminal?
<brendan`> hey all...i have an issue regarding using "mount --bind" to mount a shared directory for all my users.   when i add to my fstab "/home/shares/office /media/office auto defaults,bind 0 0" on my personal machine, it mounts and adds the drive to "places".  but on my ltsp server, when i attempt the same thing, my users do not see the drive in the "places" menu.   any ideas?
<|hashbang|> idi0t: what does lspci | grep  Audio  report
<tgbryano> will ubuntu 8.04 32 bit support 32GB of ram?
<joey_> any ideas how to get headphones to be registered in ibex using the alsa mixer?
<vpol> good evening all. i've got a problem after last (today) update (hal, firefox). my bluetooth mouse started moving jerkily. any ideas?
<idi0t> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<joey_> tgbryano: 32-bit OSes only support like 3-4gb
<idi0t> looks ok
<CuriosTiger> hentai: I thought there was too, but i'm not seeing one
<Beyecixramd> how can i enable FSAA in compiz-fusion
<|hashbang|> !intelhda | idi0t
<ubottu> idi0t: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<CuriosTiger> hentai: There is the "alternate" download, which has a text-based installer. I'm grabbing that, I guess.
<total_noob> thanks for the support guys :-)
<tgbryano> joey_,  ok so i will need to go with the 64 bit version
<Hentai> tgbryano, if it allows for PAE it will
<idi0t> hashbang: i've already checked that page
<|hashbang|> total_noob: did that fix it?
<Hentai> CuriosTiger, yeah I used that a few times
<CuriosTiger> oh. It did load in text mode.
<tgbryano> does it allow for PAE
<Beyecixramd> How can i enable FSAA in compiz-fusion please??
<CuriosTiger> now let's see if I can invoke the installer from here.
<|hashbang|> idi0t: hmm
<idi0t> hashbang: it's like a just don't have a soundcard
<|hashbang|> !patience | Beyecixramd
<ubottu> Beyecixramd: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<innociv> |hashbang|, dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<innociv> Aborted
<perillux> could someone possibly tell me what is the best NVidia card out there with Ubuntu/Linux support?  AND/OR what is the best NVidia card period, regardless of linux support?
<Hentai> tgbryano, dunno check around their website
<|hashbang|> innovic: do you have synpantic open?
<innociv> synpantic?
<CuriosTiger> any idea what the installer would actually be called? It dropped me into a (text-only) bash shell
<innociv> i'm not ssure.  How do i check?
<mercutio22> I would like to increase my audio recording levels above the maximum amount displayed in gnome mixer... is there a way?
<|hashbang|> innovic: sorry, synaptic the package manager
<steffy_> I have a problem setting with a swap partition. I've tried 'sudo mkswap /dev/sda4' but get the following:Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 4038606 kB; no label, UUID....insert lots of numbers here
<tgbryano> Hentai, thanks
<jussel> rebooting pc.
<innociv> not sure :\  Never heard of it
<jussel> installed some drivers, I guess
<pike_> CuriosTiger: the livecd can only be installed through the gui. you can use server isntaller cd for text mode.  the key is to fix x which should be fairly easy
<jussel> :D
<|hashbang|> innovic: ok so what command are you running?
<innociv> sudo apt-get update/install
<bhaka> What tools are there in Ubuntu to cut, slice and mix video & audio?
<innociv> both dpkg error
<pike_> CuriosTiger: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and scroll down to the bottom Driver entry what does it say?
<atlef> pike_: audacity
<atlef> sorry
<CuriosTiger> pike: Probably is once I'm up and running
<|hashbang|> innovic: hmm, paste the error again... sorry
<xsonicx> hi guys
<atlef> bhaka: audacity
<innociv> |hashbang|, dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<vpol> btw. is that normal that xorg takes ~25-30% CPU on Intel945Gm (Gnome, no effects, simple theme)
<innociv> Aborted
<xsonicx> i need help
<pike_> CuriosTiger: may help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<|hashbang|> innovic: have you tried sudo apt-get --fix-broken or --fix-missing
<|hashbang|> innovic: have you tried sudo apt-get -f
<CuriosTiger> pike: Yeah, just gotta install first. I'm downloading the alternate (text-based) installer iso now
<innociv> trying now..
<pike_> CuriosTiger: you can fix the livecd install too if you want its up to you really
<|hashbang|> innovic: ok
<locustmage> so anyone have any idea when Ubuntu will have i7 support? as far as ive read only Red hat based distros have it, and someone ported Gentoo to it, but nothing else.
<innociv> did all 3. dpkg error still
<bhaka> atlef: does it edit video ?
<CuriosTiger> pike: I can't *run* the liveCD installer
<atlef> bhaka: no, try avidemux
<CuriosTiger> pike: The only way I can boot the liveCD is in text mode. That drops me into a bash shell, and there doesn't seem to be a text-based installer to invoke on the liveCD
<pike_> CuriosTiger: you said it dropped you into bash you can fix x from there
<CuriosTiger> pike: You mean fix X so I can get into the graphical installer?
<CuriosTiger> I suppose that's an approach.
<pike_> CuriosTiger: up to you. the text installer is what i normally use anyway
<CuriosTiger> yeah, I've already downloaded it, so
<flyingsquirrel32> How do I modify my dhcp.conf to make my LTSP install work with a single nic?
<CuriosTiger> this laptop is so ancient the windows that came with it was Millennium edition :D
<jussel> I really don't understand why My sound isn't working =l
<|hashbang|> CuriosTiger: ouch!!
<|hashbang|> jussel: did it used to work, and then stopped working? or did it never work?
<Jerusalem420> something is changing my /etc/resolv.conf over and over again to a bad dns setting
<mouka> hi all
<jussel> |hasbang|: Never worked, but it always worked on my normal Desktop PC.
<mouka> how can I install arabic fonts on my ubuntu box?
<|hashbang|> jussel: what type of soundcard?
<jussel> I'm on the Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop edition, and it worked before.
<jussel> Ehm, a Realtek.
<innociv> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/multiverse Sources
<innociv> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mouka> I already installed mscore, but when I try displaying arabic fonts, I get some ugly ones
<mouka> anybody knows how to fix this issue?
<|hashbang|> innociv: did you run ` dpkg --configure -a` like it states?
<innociv> yes
<Banano> add sudo
<innociv> I did
<perillux> could someone possibly tell me what is the best NVidia card out there with Ubuntu/Linux support?  AND/OR what is the best NVidia card period, regardless of linux support?
<Banano> "sudo dpkg.... "
<mnemo> how can I make non-focused window have a opaque window caption / decoration instead of being semi transparent like the default???
<Banano> oh nvm
<innociv> Processing triggers for libc6 ...  /   ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<innociv> d   /   pkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.  / Aborted
<|hashbang|> innociv: hmm
<jussel> |hasbang|: It's  a:    Codec: Realtek ALC660-VD
<|hashbang|> jussel: ok
<|hashbang|> jussel:ty
<innociv> this really sucks
<jussel> Think you can do anything with it? :P
<jussel> I hate it to play without sounds =P
<|hashbang|> jussel: looking
<jussel> thanks =}
<|hashbang|> innociv: hmm, reboot?
<innociv> gah.. okay
<|hashbang|> innociv:
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is there a way to stop middle-click from pasting in Kubuntu? Its getting annoying to have stuff like "fetti Pasta Course list last upda" randomly inserted into documents and emails :/
<|hashbang|> innociv: I"m not an apt-get guru yet... I'm from the yum world
<Kartagis> hello
<Kartagis> how do I find out what authentication protocol I use for my system?
<|hashbang|> jussel: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845 worth checking out!!
<cjae> !microdia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microdia
<joey_> any ideas how to get headphones to be registered in ibex using the alsa mixer?
<jussel> |hashbang|: Thanks, i'll give it a try =D
<|hashbang|> joey_: have you tried.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<idi0t> ok. i think jaunty may fix the sound so i'm going to alpha test it. i'm getting it down now.
<CuriosTiger> gah.
<CuriosTiger> bad burn on this one, apparently.
 * CuriosTiger installs anyway. aptitude does checksum verification on each package, right? :)
<innociv> |hashbang|, retstart didn't help
<|hashbang|> innociv: hmmm...
<jiffe92> I have a src package I'm trying to create a binary package for, but it doesn't seem to install anything
<jiffe92> this is a library with an include file and a man, I'm using 'dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot' to build it using 'http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003' as a guide
<bhaka> atlef: thanks, it seems to be the right thing for me
<Bolin> i have a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 but can't seem to get my wifi to work properly. Im running on a Acer Aspire 5315 laptop and its a atheros ar242 card in the laptop. The wired network works out of the box but not the wifi.
<bahuvrihi> Hi! Have anyone got the fglrx error of vm86 sending signal 11 after a logout?
<perillux> could someone possibly tell me what is the best NVidia card out there with Ubuntu/Linux support?  AND/OR what is the best NVidia card period, regardless of linux support?
<Bolin> under system -> admin -> hardware drivers it says that the driver is activated and in use, but i still doesn't have a ath0 under ifconfig
<clayg> during a video conversion in devede (don't know why this wouldmatter but in case it does) my computer froze and I reset it. Once the computer rolled over it did the post (recognized the HD) and said DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK PRESS ENTER.  In bios doing the smart HD check it says the drive is fine....any ideas?!
<ketzu> Heyo. I'm trying to install DbVisualizer and I'm getting the following error: java.awt.AWTError: Assistive Technology not found: org.GNOME.Accessibility.JavaBridge
<ketzu> According to synaptic I have that library installed though
<|hashbang|> bolin: right click on the network icon on the menubar and choose disable wireless, then do it again and choose enable wireless
<verb3k> what's the best pastebin?
<lycannyc-work> how can i bring network manager up?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> clayg: Make sure the HD is enabled and first in the BIOS boot order.
<lycannyc-work> i put the laptop to sleep or hibernate i forgot, and Wifi is not coming up
<rainmanp7> .
<|hashbang|> verb3k: paste.ubuntu.com
<lycannyc-work> nor network manager icon is there
<captiancrash> why wouldn't the power history app show the charge / discharge times for my APC battery backup?
<Bolin> |hashbang|: doesnt have that option :/
<Bolin> only have enable networking, connection information and edit connections
<|hashbang|> lycannyc-work: from a termial type sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<verb3k> thanks hash
<Amber_Johnson> Greetings :) I have the Nvidia drivers running great! I have Xserver settings installed too. I canot seem to find the controls for the GPU cooling fans. Can anyone tell me where I can tweak my graphics card fans?
<lycannyc-work> |hashbang|, i think i only have networking, , not networkManager but let me check
<Chunko> when doing a pxe/network/preseed auto install of ubuntu (that part is all working), how do I specify to install ubuntu server instead of desktop?
<|hashbang|> Bolin: were you given a different driver option from the Hardware Manager
<lycannyc-work> |hashbang|, well i did that and the icon is not there either
<FreshPrince__> where can i select the icosn theme ?
<|hashbang|> Bolin: for my broadcomm I get to different options because of the firmware required to get it to work..
<clayg> CoJaBo-Aztec, just got back from it, both are and still has a problem
<|hashbang|> lycannyc-work: did you remove by mistake?
<gatewarstrek> FreshPrince__: System->Preferences->Appearance
<Bolin> |hashbang|: http://bayimg.com/image/danhlaabi.jpg
<Bolin> thats a screenshot
<Kartagis> how do I find out what authentication protocol I use for my system?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> clayg: Maybe the bootloader got messed up somehow?
<|hashbang|> Bolin: thx... hmmm try restarting network manager. open a terminal and do: sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<Bolin> didn't help
<lycannyc-work> same here
<clayg> CoJaBo-Aztec, I thought that also, went into live cd and dropped to terminal, did grub then the find command but no luck, both returned file not found or something like it...I'm going to install a new copy of ubuntu, then if it'll permit me to get int the first one I'll erase th new one
<|hashbang|> Kartagis: you can look in /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Bolin> |hashbang|: looks the same
<|hashbang|> Bolin: what does dmesg say?
<|hashbang|> Bolin: pastebin it
<Bolin> how do i look that?
<Bolin> whats pastebin? :p
<MarkJones> Hello all, I was wondering if checking a Ubuntu CD from the terminal usually gives errors or wrong sums and thats why the CDs boot menu gives the option to check the CD there? I dont have trouble with checksums of any other distro.
<MarkJones> I mean checking md5sums of the cd.
<|hashbang|> Bolin: you can copy the output of dmesg to paste.ubuntu.com and paste the link to it here
<|hashbang|> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Huufarted> I'm sorry to bother you all, but I'm gradually shifting from an M$ environment.  Can somebody recommend a Linux based IRC client?  One less tether to Windows.
<|hashbang|> Huufarted: Xchat
<MarkJones> Linux based IRC=Pidgin
<atlef> Huufarted: irssi
<Bolin> |hashbang|: how do i check dmesh?
<|hashbang|> Huufarted: or irssi
<Kartagis> thanks |hashbang| , i got it
<Huufarted> I don't like IRC over Pidgin.  I've tried it.  Hashbang, thank you.  I'll check both of those out.
<lycannyc-work> Huufarted, xchat for the win
<|hashbang|> Bolin: from a terminal type dmesg and then enter
<Bolin> ok
<|hashbang|> Huufarted: irssi is text based...
<Huufarted> gotcha
<|hashbang|> Bolin: you can copy the entire dmesg output if you do `dmesg > /tmp/dmesg.out
<lindux> hi all
<jim_p> gentlemen we have a spam bot. who can do the job for the channel?
<jim_p> !admin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin
<Huufarted> Add/Remove is showing XChat and XChat-GNOME.  What's the difference?
<jussel> Rebooting PC again, tried the method.
<jussel> hope it works.
<Myrtti> Huufarted: xchat is the more sane one than xchat-gnome
<Bolin> |hashbang|: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117005/
<|hashbang|> Huufarted: I'd go with Xchat-Gnome
<jpds> jim_p: Who?
<lindux> i need a little help..if someone want to help me with myspace player that doesn't work at all..
<MattJ> jpds: Amy_Swallows at least
<lindux> thank you
<Amber_Johnson> nvclock? is that the only way to control my fans on nvidia 8800?
<jpds> MattJ: Got it.
<Huufarted> amy_swallows hit me up on my way in, too.
<pronto> Amber_Johnson: nvclock works great
<Huufarted> ty
<redspike> anyone know any nice way to get users $HOME to be restored when thay login or logout? i have setup a perfect skell for all my ts users ant whant all users to be reseted to that conf when thay login
<azitel> iel@hotmail.com
<|hashbang|> Bolin: are you running 32 or 64 bit?
<Huufarted> redspike, the /etc/passwd
<innociv> well upgrade seems to be working
<|hashbang|> innovic: woot!!!
<|hashbang|> innovic: what did you do
<innociv> maybe dpkg is a bug in an old version
<innociv> erm jsut sudo apt-get upgrade or whatever
<Amber_Johnson> how do I use SLI with ubuntu?
<dust> tail -f /home/dust/tiny.log |grep -e "tells you" |osd3 &
<Glassworks> anyone know why my sound will pop and crackle in say scorched 3d but not when i play a movie file
<dust> can someone tell me why that doesnt work?
<innociv> that upgrades my ubuntu distro?
<|hashbang|> !sli
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli
<Bolin> |hashbang|: 32bit
<lechon> i'm using ubuntu 8.10, 64bit, and when i insert a SD card, dmesg gives the error: mmc0: error -110 whilst initializing SD card
<MarkJones> Is there a way to get a list of all the commands available in my distros terminal etc?
<lechon> does anyone know whats up with this?
<keevie> installing amarok 2 on hardy, i get a TON of unmet deps that i cant seem to figure out how to install. https://keevie.privatepaste.com/840ZVjiHwO can anyone help?
<Huufarted> MarkJones, there are FAR too many to list.  'man' is your friend, though.
<MarkJones> ok
<keevie> MarkJones: cd /bin/, ls
<keevie> MarkJones, then cd /usr/bin, and also ls
<|hashbang|> Amber_Johnson: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=860&num=1 might be useful
<MarkJones> Just thought I would go and try to learn as many commands as possible
<dust> tail -f /home/dust/tiny.log |grep -e "tells you" |osd3 &
<Amber_Johnson> MarkJones:  look in /bin foldser for most of the commands
<Huufarted> erm...  that makes WAY too much sense
<MarkJones> ok cool
<jim_p> can i ask something about kopete here on in #kubuntu?
<Amber_Johnson> thanks |hashbang|
<keevie> jim_p, this isnt #kubuntu , :p
<Pici> jim_p: Sure. But this is #ubuntu.
<|hashbang|> Amber_Johnson: np, hope it helpes
<dust> ffs!
<|hashbang|> s/helpes/helps/
<jim_p> i will ask in #kubuntu the, thanks
<Huufarted> Can someone answer for me what 'mesa' is when dealing with Intel graphics drivers?
<|hashbang|> Bolin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766529 try this
<alexis_> y a-t-il des francais dans l'assistance ??? ;)
<|hashbang|> !fr | alexis
<ubottu> alexis: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<atlef> !mesa | Huufarted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa
<Huufarted> atlef, thanks.  Didn't realize there was a bot in here.
<Huufarted> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<smoovep> xaos11: sorry.. i had a meeting.. u still there?
<MarkJones> Can anyone point me to a good place to learn command line pipeing(sp)? Like piping dd output and | pipe that to gzip etc for compression? Thats possible right?
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<lindux> it's not gentle to repeat the question but i need help..
<lindux>  i need a chance to run away from M$
<keevie> lindux, with what?
<lindux> with myspace player
<jiffe92> alright, I'm trying to make a package manually, I have the control.tar.gz, data.tar.gz and debian-binary files, I've archived them, but when I add the archived .deb file to the repository, it says its not a valid package as it is missing the debian-binary file, which is present, I verified by ar x file.deb, and the file contains 2.0 in it
<lindux> i got problem with flash
<keevie> thats flash, install flash
<KDE4000> how can i get to grub> in ubuntu livecd?
<gatewarstrek> MarkJones: yes, its possible. The rule is that you do a command, such as echo "bob" then pipe it through antoher, the output to the first will be sent to the second, so: echo "bob" | grep -i "bob"
<innociv> omfg
<lindux> already done
<innociv> bull
<lindux> kev
<innociv> bull bull bull :|
<Pici> innociv: stop
<KDE4000> i need the grub> prompt
<keevie> lindux, does flash work for other things?
<atlef> !grub | KDE4000
<ubottu> KDE4000: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bolin> |hashbang|: it says to disable Atheros Hardware Access Layor (Hal) but i dont have that?
<innociv> Errors were encountered while processing:              x11-common           defoma              E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<KDE4000> i dont have grub installed
<MarkJones> ok maybe it was just my syntax I had bad last time I tried learning it.
<KDE4000> im trying to load a flash drive
<MarkJones> Ill google for a better tutorial.
<bacaci|work> anyone heard of jaunty?
<gatewarstrek> MarkJones: PM me with the command or pastebin it
<gatewarstrek> nvm gtg
<KDE4000> but the bios doesnt support booting from USB
<Pici> bacaci|work: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<atlef> !jaunty | bacaci|work
<ubottu> bacaci|work: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<bacaci|work> kk
<Bolin> |hashbang|: should i disable the support for atheros that i showed u on my screenshot?
<MarkJones> Trying to use 'dd' to backup my freshly restored iPod and then compress the output with gzip etc.
<|hashbang|> Bolin: hmm, if you don't have it then you don't need to disable it. I would think that you don't have it... but i'm not sure. You could open synpatic package manager and search for hal or atheros
<MarkJones> So I can restore in Linux when needed so I wont ever need windows to do it.
<smoovep> my r128 card does not work.. can anyone assist.. ? thx
<|hashbang|> Bolin: yes
<Bolin> i'll just follow the instructions and see if its works
<Bolin> disable the atheros support?
<namzezam> problem with login , my user name is in english but my default in hebreow, when changing the language, it only changes the user-readable messages on the screen, not the language of the input field -- that is stuck on Hebrew. This issue is also described here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-660830.html . Unsolved !!! any hint?
<|hashbang|> MarkJones: http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-use-the-dd-command/ this may help
<MarkJones> k thank you
<|hashbang|> Bolin: yes, disable it
<Bolin> kk... brb
<lycannyc-work> man this network manager is borked
<fiftyone> i have a question maybe you can help me, I am on a really small lappy, and sometimes when load a program the program is really big and extends itself way below my screen i have to alt+click to move to the bottom then resize it its a real pain, is there any way I can make the default window size so that all programs and windows fit on my screen?
<anonusing> is anyone here familiar with using xampp?
<smoovep> Question? Ihave a nvidiax2 vga card. works great.. my second card ati r128 does not work... only if i disable the nvidia it works fine.. any ideas? i would like to have 3 screens instead of the two using the nvidia card.. Thx
<Huufarted> fiftyone, this isn't much of an answer for you, but you can auto-hide both bars and it helps a lot with windows extending past the edge
<anonusing> ...in ubuntu of course
<Huufarted> fiftyone, another answer is to change your resolution so it's longer and your desktop itself extends farther south.
<Huufarted> of course that means you have to mouse up or down to traverse the new desktop real estate
<sathyrion> I got an error trying to mount a win partition. saying it was busy. Does 8.10 deny access if win was shut down inproper?
<smoovep> fiftyone: or us a CRT or LCD with high resolutions to resize the program..
<atlef> sathyrion: yes
<scrouaf> t
<Pollywog> hello I get a dialog box from Pidgin when someone sends me an auth spam, is there a utility that can push the OK button for me automatically?
<Bolin> |hashbang|: the link to the file i should download is dead
<sathyrion> atlef, thought so.. my sucky vista always do that..
<Pollywog> to close the dialog
<Bolin> madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<|hashbang|> Bolin: ouch...
<Huufarted> Anybody here familiar with installing open-source drivers for intel graphics chipsets?
<keevie> Huufarted, sort of, what do you need?
<Huufarted> working on getting Wine and WoW running as a side-project.
<|hashbang|> Bolin: try sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<Huufarted> the default drivers from Ubuntu suck, so I was advised to get the open-source ones.
<namzezam> atlef: Please help..Problem with login , my user name is in english but my default in hebrew , when changing the language in login, it only changes the user-readable messages on the screen, not the language of the input field -- that is stuck on Hebrew. This issue is also described here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-660830.html !!!Ii is Unsolved!! !!! any hint?
<smoovep> any ideas how to get teh second card running? thx
<Pollywog> Huufarted: are you opposed to Cedega?
<keevie> Huufarted, open source video card driver suck
<rainmanp7> Ok what's the package name to get a right click open as Administrator on things ?
<rainmanp7> .
<Huufarted> suggestions?  Intel 945 is the chipset.
<|hashbang|> Huufarted: wow won't run under wine... you need to use http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxgames/
<keevie> Huufarted, get the restricted intel ones
<djdinho> how to turn off X ?
<Huufarted> hashbang, it runs, it's just poor video performance right now
<Huufarted> but I'll look at cxgames
<Huufarted> keevie, thank you
<|hashbang|> Huufarted: what video card do you have?
<Huufarted> on-board intel 945
<|hashbang|> Huufarted: hmm, good luck
<Huufarted> I'm not expecting awesome performance, hell it's an eee from Asus
<Guest16590> Has anybody in here ever used poweradmin?
<|hashbang|> Huufarted: doh! ok cool
<djdinho> how to turn off x?
<rainmanp7> Ack.
<Huufarted> but in Windows it's very playable as long as I'm not raiding.  :)
<keevie> djdinho, why do you want to turn off x?
<|hashbang|> djdinho: click shutdown
<Huufarted> lol hashbang
<djdinho> to install nvidia newest drivers
<oCean_> djdinho: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<|hashbang|> Huufarted: nice.. I miss wow...
<Guest16590> !poweradmin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poweradmin
<djdinho> thank you
<Jerusalem420> something is changing my /etc/resolv.conf over and over again to a bad dns setting
 * verb3k is amazed at the amount of help |hashbang| is doing to the community :)
<sathyrion> crossover the new rival for cedega?
<Jerusalem420> any ideas what could cause that?
<rainmanp7> I don't know
<|hashbang|> verb3k: ??
<Pollywog> guest Google Linux ?
<rainmanp7> !Admin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Admin
<ysth> just updated firefox on Hardy, and the nonfree flash plugin no longer seems to work
<Huufarted> Jerusalem, something with root access.  I've seen viruses do it in Windows, but this is Linux we're talking
<rainmanp7> !admin plugin synapit manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lycannyc-work> easy fixed network manager issue by doing sudo init 1
<keevie> installing amarok 2 on hardy, i get a TON of unmet deps that i cant seem to figure out how to install. https://keevie.privatepaste.com/840ZVjiHwO can anyone help?
<rainmanp7> !admin plugin synapitic manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eighthour> anyone know why wav files are skipping in ubuntu....???....used multiple cds....
<Pollywog> ysth I have the same problem but Flock runs great
<|hashbang|> Jerusalem420: are you using a wireless router or something like that?
<Pollywog> the Flock Browser that is based on Firefox
<Veinor> is there any way to keep sshfs from disconnecting?
<innociv> what exactly does apt-get upgrade do?.. it upgrades ubuntu distro itself?
<rainmanp7> !Gnome admin synapitic manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rainmanp7> !Gnome admin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Gnome admin
<rakudave> rainmanp7: to query ubottu, pleas use a private message
<Bolin> |hashbang|: still.. only eth0 and lo in ifconfig :( no ath0
<rainmanp7> k
<verb3k> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ysth> innociv: no, it upgrades packages but not the distro
<|hashbang|> Bolin: dude I'm at a loss
<Pici> verb3k: !botabuse is what you're looking for methinks
<innociv> oh
<ysth> if I understand you correctly
<innociv> what's apt-get update do then?..
<ysth> use update-manager to upgrade the distro
<verb3k> Pici, yes :)
<Jerusalem420> hash, nope.
<verb3k> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<innociv> SHOULD I upgrade the distro?
<Jerusalem420> just pon
<keevie> innociv, it updateces your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<ysth> innociv: update gets new files showing what could be upgraded
<Bolin> |hashbang|: i can edit connections and add my wireless but i don't have the mac address... only the ssid and the WPA key
<FreshPrince__> does anybody know a nice gtk2 theme in PINK, its for my girlfriend :)
<|hashbang|> Jerusalem420: so you have a direct connection to the internet? or are you getting your IP from a DHCP server?
<Pici> innociv: apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade ONLY looks for package updates. it will NOT upgrade you from one release to the next.
<ysth> innociv: update is like  upgrade-manager's Check button.
<innociv> Is it ever a bad idea to update-manager?
<|hashbang|> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<danbhfive_jaunty> innociv: upgrade to 8.10
<Jerusalem420> i have a adsl modem plugged into my network card
<innociv> i'm on a xen VPS.  I have 8.10
<djdinho> this /etc/int.d/gdm stop not heped, nvidia still saying that i havent turned off my x display
<innociv> so i shouldn't do anything?
<rainmanp7> Is there a world map showing ubuntu users around the world ?
<Pici> innociv: Regularly updating will get security patches, which are good.
<|hashbang|> Jerusalem420: ok so your ISP is giving you your IP and DNS servers.
<rainmanp7> I saw that on one distro
<danbhfive_jaunty> innociv: install whatever updates update-manager asks you to install.  That's basically it
<djdinho> this /etc/int.d/gdm stop not heped, nvidia still saying that i havent turned off my x display <--- anyone? why he is keep asking me?
<|hashbang|> Jerusalem420: so what entries are correct and which ones aren't? use paste.ubuntu.com for me and copy and paste in your /etc/resolv.conf
<Pollywog> djdinho: you sure you do not have a different session manager installed?
<Jerusalem420> dns servers
<Bolin> whats BSSID |hashbang| ?
<Pollywog> xdm or kdm perhaps
<lithixium> What do people think about using spaces in filenames?
<djdinho> different session manager?  dont think so...
<Pollywog> k
<ysth> lithixium: don't.
<Pollywog> had to ask
<|hashbang|> Bolin: Basic Service Set Identifier
<lithixium> ysth, why?
<djdinho> compiz is not different sessin manager, right?
<ysth> lithixium: but it's a bug if something doesn't work with a spacey path.
<djdinho> *session
<keevie> lithixium, its annoying when you do a lot of work from the command line
<danbhfive_jaunty> lithixium: I don't know how to handle them on the command line, so I avoid them in general
<assassin1> My old pentium II with only 192 mb. doesn't boot from CD...can Ubuntu be installed any other way?
<ysth> lithixium: it's too easy to mess up shell scripting
<danbhfive_jaunty> assassin1: alternate cd
<Pollywog> a \ in front of the spaces generally works on the command line
<ogre> assassin1: assassin1 try alternate install cd
<dupondje> I have a HVR1300 tv card in my ubuntu system, all modules get loaded @ boot time, but the cx88_alsa module isn't loaded @ boot, while it was loaded before ... Any id's how to fix ? Or is this a bug ?
<danbhfive_jaunty> assassin1: and try xubuntu
<Veinor> my opinion on spaces: at least they aren't one of {};|\
<assassin1> danbhfive_jaunty, what is that?
<keevie> Pollywog, yeah, but that doesnt mean its not annoying
<lithixium> What do you guys do instead? underscore?
<|hashbang|> danbhfive_jaunty: you can do a word completion .. like cd g [tab] will auto complete it for you if the name has spaces in it
<djdinho> what that mean?
<klipdrift> i set it up as homepage on some school computers
<Veinor> assassin1: xubuntu is ubuntu with XFCE, which has less processor load
<Pollywog> keevie: yes it does not escape annoying, unfortunately
<Veinor> lithixium: i generally run the words together
<ysth> lithixium: yes, _
<Veinor> but underscore works too
<CSWookie> Anyone know if there is a way to "set" the system clock for the scope of a processess?  And, I suppose, its children?
<assassin1> Veinor, what is XFCE?
<keevie> assassin1, its the shit!
<|hashbang|> assassin1: it's yet another windows manager
<Pollywog> children?
<lithixium> I'm about to tag and name my large music collection, so I'm trying to make a decision
<Pollywog> they are prob at school depending on timezone
<keevie> assassin1, a lightweight alternative to gnome
<atlef> !xfce | assassin1
<ubottu> assassin1: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<djdinho> Pollywog how to turn off every c session that i have maybe and i dont know?
<rainmanp7> Ok you open Synaptic manager and there is this Extension that enables a user to open a file as Admin -> does anyone know what this paackage is called ? Please. Thank you  I forgot what it was called. Thank you.
<djdinho> c=x
<assassin1> thanks all...let me get started on this.
<Veinor> assassin1: XFCE is an altermate desktop environment based off of GTK. so gnome apps will work, but it's less resource-intensive so it works better on old computers
<danbhfive_jaunty> assassin1: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/8.10/release/xubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso
<fiftyone> !suicide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suicide
<|hashbang|> rainmanp7: hmm, sudo
<ogre> assassin1:  id use xubuntu alternate install cd
<Jerusalem420> hashbang http://paste.ubuntu.com/117012/
<_2> so does killing "ksmserver" kill kwin ?
<fiftyone> !killbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killbot
<Pollywog> djdinho: you might try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<lithixium> assassin1, Xfce, is similar to GNOME, but lighter on resources
<klipdrift> We have interactive whiteboards at school  lol
<Pollywog> to make sure you only have one session manager
<keevie> installing amarok 2 on hardy, i get a TON of unmet deps that i cant seem to figure out how to install. https://keevie.privatepaste.com/840ZVjiHwO can anyone help?
<djdinho> right im gonna check
<djdinho> brb
<rainmanp7> |hashbang| no it's a extention you can install so you don't have to do that crap over and over in a terminal
<|hashbang|> rainmanp7: ah, ok
<Huufarted> !libdrm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdrm
<|hashbang|> Jerusalem420: ok so where is the bad entry in the file? I don't see it from this paste
<Athunye> Network-Manager is handled by that icon next the "date" ?
<danbhfive_jaunty> keevie: what version are you running?
<Jerusalem420> that first dns server doesn't work.
<keevie> danbhfive_jaunty, like i said, hardy
<_2> Huufarted "fritz-firmware"
<Jerusalem420> and it keeps being rewritten by something
<Jerusalem420> to the bad entery
<taylor_> Hello everyone! (Im new to this irc ;) )
<|hashbang|> Jerusalem420: ok but your "confrestore" file has the same entry in it
<Myrtti> !language | rainmanp7, keevie
<ubottu> rainmanp7, keevie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jerusalem420> sorry
<Athunye> taylor_: You're welcome. :)
<Jerusalem420> i had just restored it
<Jerusalem420> lol
<rainmanp7> Myrtti what are you talking about ?
<taylor_> First I have to say "Ubuntu rocks!"
<Myrtti> rainmanp7: xx:56
<alexei> Hi, how do I find out what ports are forwarded by an SSH session. I seem not to be able to interpret output of "~#" sequence
<Jerusalem420> its usually a non working dns server
<danbhfive_jaunty> keevie: I don't see that package in the repos.  You must be installing from elsewhere?
<Jerusalem420> what process has the power to overwrite /etc/resolv.conf
<djdinho> Pollywog are u there?
<keevie> danbhfive_jaunty, yeah, its a deb from the amarok site
<ogre> Myrtti:  funny thing. i just installed your "spring" irssi theme like 30 seconds ago
<|hashbang|> Jerusalem420: your ISP should be handing you out your name servers that get updated in /etc/resolv.conf. dhclient
<rainmanp7> Myrtti bot?
<Myrtti> ogre: :-D
<Myrtti> rainmanp7: no, definitely not.
<lithixium> keevie, There's a launchpad repo for amarok 2.0
<Myrtti> rainmanp7: "[22:56] < rainmanp7> |hashbang| no it's a extention you can install so you..."
<|hashbang|> Jerusalem420: run dhclient eth0
<sathyrion> keevie, U got build-essentials installed?
<keevie> danbhfive_jaunty, i tried that too, same problems essentially
<keevie> sathyrion, yes...
<taylor_> Ok; so the next thing: are any of you familiar with the latest Ubuntu buffer overflow bug?
<|hashbang|> Jerusalem420: does that change your /etc/resolv.conf file?
<keevie> lithixium, sprry, i meant you, but installing from the launchpad repo gives the same error essentially i can paste that output too if you want
<duncan-nz> anyone running jaunty?
<djdinho> Pollywog are yout here?
<ubuntuser> i am having a problem with my symlinks that i have created and a2ensite i have done everything correctly so i think but my site is still not loading anyone who can help??????
<oCean_> duncan-nz: I am, but join #ubuntu+1 for jaunty for questions about that
<danbhfive_jaunty> keevie: well, I think your main options are to ask them, or wait for jaunty.  Otherwise, I dunno.  Have you tried installing one of the problem deps, like kdebase-runtime ?
<duncan-nz> oCean_: thanks
<Bolin> Maybe someone else can help me out with my wifi? :)
<jiffe92> anyone know what might be wrong if I'm getting this when doing an apt-get update? 'The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available'
<djdinho> oCean_ maybe you
<lithixium> keevie, Have you executed sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<Huufarted> Bolin, what are you seeing?
<djdinho> i still cannot install nvidia drivers
<Bolin> Followed the instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=feb379b4201c88c5ccc4ce142599cb3d&p=4791500&postcount=7 but still doesnt work
<Huufarted> Belin, in the future, just ask the question, don't ask if you can get help.
<Huufarted> Bolin, sorry.  Mistyped your name.
<djdinho> im turning off x session and he is saying to me that x session is still working ;/
<Bolin> oh.. okey :p
<Scunizi> jiffe92: looks like you added a PPA or someone elses repo that didn't have a key
<djdinho> and he is aborting installation
<djdinho> anyone maybe?
<keevie> lithixium, no, but i did apt-get -f, im doing dist-upgrade now
<rainmanp7> what's the name of the Gnome File manager ?
<jiffe92> yeah, this is our local repo, so something happened to our key then?
<keevie> rainmanp7,  nautilus
<guru9> nautilus
<Myrtti> rainmanp7: nautilus
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello
<keevie> lol
<rainmanp7> ty
<MoLoot> hello all :)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> can you guys tell me what cflag use whit  Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2180  @ 2.00GHz?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> I can't find it in gentoo cflags wiki
<lithixium> keevie, I'm guessing you've got dependency errors all over the place. Perhaps do an apt-get clean && update && dist-upgrade
<rainmanp7> Haha I found it
<lithixium> then dist-upgrade with the -f option
<guntbert> Kamus_H_Zwisch: this the ubuntu support forum
<duncan-nz> oCean_ can you join ubuntu+1 with me? Noone replying just now.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> guntbert, tyes, I just mentioned gentoo wiki because it is very complete
<rainmanp7> In synaptic manager it's called -> nautilus-gksu and that isntalls those extentions to administrate documents and files finnaly
<keevie> lithixium, yeah, ill go ahead and do that, its taking ages though, i have waay too many packages and repos in my sources.list
<oCean_> djdinho: sorry, I don't know why it thinks X is running. You can try "ps axuww |grep X" to see.
<guru9> @lithixium: apt-get -f clean && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<djdinho> ocean ok i wil ltry now
<djdinho> *will try
<oCean_> duncan-nz: not right now, sorry.
<guru9> but u can use the -f option @ any operations
<rainmanp7> now i guess i need to reboot to activate it
<djdinho> ocean and how to make this sign? |
<lithixium> guru9, I can't see a reason why you would need to force a clean
<dstrbdfrk1> hey does anyone know where to get a good zune management program ??? irtrepid 8.10
<guntbert> Kamus_H_Zwisch: ok, but I confess I have no idea what you are talking about, therefore my hint :)
<FreshPrince__> i've some problem, i have downloaded gtk2 themes and moved theme to ~/.themes but i cant select those.. can anybody help?
<guru9> you can force everything
<lithixium> guru9, even the issue?
<guru9> i didn't got the whole problem but normaly if you force apt it will correct itself
<Guest5293> \name Cr0nos
<keevie> lithixium, wow, this is kind of scary, its on its 120th package and still going (apt-get dist-upgrade)
<keevie> 210th*
<lithixium> keevie, Is it producing any errors or removals?
<keevie> lithixium, nope, its just a huge amount of stuff
<muzikjock58> does anyone know the solution to fixing seamonkey crashing in ubuntu 8.04. seamonkey 1.1.15
<jiffe92> does something else have to exist besides '/dists/hardy/Release.gpg' ?
<muzikjock58> it crashes on instantly trying to view flash content
<dstrbdfrk1> anyone know haw i can manage my zune in intrepisd?
<fiftyone> i have a question maybe you can help me, I am on a really small lappy, and sometimes when load a program the program is really big and extends itself way below my screen i have to alt+click to move to the bottom then resize it its a real pain, is there any way I can make the default window size so that all programs and windows fit on my screen?
<xaos11> fiftyone: what is your resoultion?
<SergentSiler> anyone know how to get the user list on the side like in the windows version in XChat?
<djdinho> anyone know how to make this sign from keyboard? | <----
<guntbert> SergentSiler: <ctrl> F7
<epcom> vinagre
<ubuntuser> !info chroot
<ubottu> Package chroot does not exist in intrepid
<SergentSiler> guntbert: doesnt work
<ubuntuser> !info bastille
<ubottu> bastille (source: bastille): Security hardening tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1.1-19 (intrepid), package size 356 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<xaos11> djdinho: shift+\
<bjorn1> What should I write after the path if I want a launcher to open a program in terminal in fullscreen? I have tried everything i can come up with ( fullscreen -maximize...)
<xaos11> SergentSiler: you can use pidgin ^_^
<djdinho> xaosll  not working, its making >
<guntbert> SergentSiler: then I don't know, here it does work
<guru9> @ubuntuuser: use apt-cache give the same result :)
<SergentSiler> xaos11: lol, not as good as xchat
<muzikjock58> does anyone know the solution to flash making seamonkey 1.1.14 crash on viewing flash content in hardy heron?
<SergentSiler> guntbert: thanks anyway
<SergentSiler> :/
<jiffe92> do we need to have some sort of key server setup to run a repository?
<muzikjock58> i have no problems in firefox
<lithixium> muzikjock58, Do you have the latest Flash?
<muzikjock58> yes
<guntbert> but SergentSiler you could ask in #xchat
<cjae> does anyone have separate x screens working with 8.10 (nvidia) yet, I tried a use the the built in GUI in nvidia I had something on my tv, but just a x mouse and rest of screen black, I also tried copying an old xorg.conf that I worked with pervious  versions of ubuntu
<muzikjock58> i dont have any problems in viewing flash content in firefox
<lithixium> muzikjock58, Are you on 64bit?
<muzikjock58> np
<Jerusalem420> hashbang  dhclient eth0 did rewrite my /etc.resolv file and knocked me off line to the degree that pon wouldn't work. i had to reboot
<Vassalli> sera
<muzikjock58> 32 bit
<fiftyone> xaosl  1024 X 600 )
<muzikjock58> i have no problems viewing flash content in firefox
<muzikjock58> it just crashes instantly in seamonkey
<Jerusalem420> !seen [hashbang]
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<lithixium> muzikjock58, That's odd, I don't know of any bugs around that. Have you run seamonkey from the command line to see if there's any output?
<muzikjock58> the error i get is pulse could not find stream, and closes
<muzikjock58> i have no problem with this in firefox
<fiftyone> xaos11, my screen rez is 1024 X 600 i would love to set some kinda rule where all opened programs open to a specific height/width
<sathyrion> why is it i only get around 2300 fps on glxgears? with a 9600m gt?
<youknowme> I want to configure network manager to automatically reconnect my VPN and never use the connection without the VPN. How would I do that?
<lithixium> muzikjock58, Does this happen with all Flash sites, or just audio/video sites e.g. youtube?
<muzikjock58> any reason why seamonkey should crash with flash content and not firefox?
<muzikjock58> all flash content.
<solar-star> Hi
<muzikjock58> havent tried streaming music.
<solar-star> Is there a way to configure the default value of the GNOME value slider?
<xaos11> fiftyone: you could try messing in gconf-editor
<bjorn1> What should I write after the path if I want a launcher to open a program in terminal in fullscreen? I have tried everything i can come up with ( fullscreen -maximize...)
<sathyrion> why is it i only get around 2300 fps on glxgears? with a nVidia 9600m gt?
<gatewarstrek> window 1
<fiftyone> xaos11, ok how do you mean?
<xaos11> sathyrion:  your cpu
<xaos11> fiftyone: in a terminal, type gconf-editor
<sathyrion> dual 2 core 2.3ghz
<attilacyilmazlar> hi all
<xaos11> ok, but still, your fps is limited by your cpu
<Huufarted2> Fast question not about Ubuntu but about XChat.  Any way to list everybody in a channel?
<xaos11> 2300 fps is pretty good
<Huufarted2> nevermind, ignore that question.
<Vekser> anyone know of a program similar to dreamweaver?
<crdlb> bjorn1: there isn't anything generic like that; a specific app may support a fullscreen option though
<guru9> screem
<attilacyilmazlar> is it possible to install previous version of amarok to ubuntu 9,04 ???
<sathyrion> remeber i used ro have 6000+ back in the days with 6600gt desktop
<guru9> Vekser, Screem
<xaos11> sathyrion:  ok, well i don't know then, do you have the latest drivers?
<keevie> attilacyilmazlar, yeah, just get an old .deb
<xaos11> you could try installing the newest drivers from nvidia
<sathyrion> xaos11, aye..
<ronny_> i'm confused, i have a 64bit core2duo CPU, why cant i install the 64bit version ?
<Vekser> guru9, do you know if it provides PHP support?
<xaos11> what was the ghz on your old cpu?
<attilacyilmazlar> where to find that .deb file??
<Vekser> guru9, nevermind, i'll check lol. thank you!
<xaos11> sathyrion: how fasst was your old cpu?
<keevie> attilacyilmazlar, on the amarok website? they should have a downloads section or something
<rootrot> how do i find the defualt sources list for ibex?
<attilacyilmazlar> thanks ill take a look
<sathyrion> xaos11, Athlon 64 3000+ (1800mhz)
<sathyrion> xaos11, single core
<fiftyone> xaos11,  its open i see it but i dont understand how it can help me
<frezz> Can I install Kbuntu on hard where is now install Ubunu. Make dualboot
<xaos11> sathyrion: it could've been the fact that it was 64 bit, do games run ok under linux?
<Gabriel_> Is there a possibility to copy the ubuntu printer driver library to windows?
<skysurfer> hi guys .how do you change the permissions for a external hard drive .? at the moment its telling me i dont have permision to open my files because root is the owner
<xaos11> fiftyone: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+change+default+window+size&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<sathyrion> xaos11, well, c2duo is 64 bit too, games run as good as it gets i recon.. 30+/- in wow/cs:source etc,,'
<Commie_Cary> is there a way to log tor in my terminial with torbutton
<frezz> Can I install Kbuntu on hard where is now install Ubunu. Make dualboot
<sathyrion> xaos11, 30fps*
<attilacyilmazlar> keevie, no such a .deb file it explains how to install from repository
<Gabriel_> Is there a possibility to copy the ubuntu printer driver library to windows?
<keevie> skyred, sudo chown /path/to/disk username:username
<lithixium> Gabriel_, You mean a specific driver, or all of CUPS?
<keevie> attilacyilmazlar, ill have a look, one sec
<xaos11> sathyrion: ok well i don't know why it would be slower in linux... try urbanterror , it's like counterstrike but 1.6 ish... i don't know of any gpu intensive games in linux... do you use Compiz?
<step21> hey, anyone have the exact name of the sun java browserplugin handy?
<attilacyilmazlar> thanks
<klaassie> just stated
<Draken> when I try to add a new server under networks in xchat why doesnt it stay in like the second I close it its gone any ideas what im doing wrong?
<Commie_Cary> is there a way to log tor in my terminial with torbutton?
<Huufarted> Try Nexuiz
<sathyrion> xaos11, no, compiz is disabled
<Huufarted> pretty graphically intensive first person shooter
<Gabriel_> lithixium at the moment i am focused on a specific, because the vendor does not have compact driver versions. But it would be very good to copy them all, too
<xaos11> sathyrion: oh, well turn it on then :P
<rootrot> How do i find a complete sources.list for ibex? mines kinda screed up
<step21> sathyrion: get crossover games demo, install steam and download a demo there
<step21> should be intensive enough
<Commie_Cary> is there a way to log tor in my terminial with torbutton?
<keevie> attilacyilmazlar, hmm, thats a bit weird, the one in the ubuntu repo might be 1.4
<sathyrion> xaos11, hehe.. like my desktop simple
<sathyrion> apted a nother nv driver.. brb
<lithixium> Gabriel_, What manufacturer could possibly have Linux drivers and not Windows drivers?
<attilacyilmazlar> i installed ubuntu 9,04 today
<attilacyilmazlar> on its repo only amarok 2+
<Commie_Cary> ...anyone
<attilacyilmazlar> and i didnt like amarok 2+
<guntbert> !repeat | Commie_Cary
<ubottu> Commie_Cary: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gr4ssh0pr> hello, is anyone running individual windows apps in ubuntu under virtualbox with seamlessrdp?
<Gabriel_> lithixium the problem is that the windows driver package is clumsy and doesnt really fit my system, furthermore i want a big library of printer drivers, like CUPS offers it for linux.
<Schuenemann> how can I make gnome ask me for confirmation before deleting a file?
<keevie> lithixium, the dist-upgrade just finished, and i get the same error
<dericku> what are diference betwen server edition and desktop edition ?
<rambo3> dericku, the desktop
<lithixium> Gabriel_, Apart from what Windows own library offers, I don't know such a thing exists. Anyway the ubuntu library wouldn't work in Windows
<lithixium> keevie, ah
<keevie> lithixium, https://keevie.privatepaste.com/613iKalpIi
<rambo3> aka GUI
<cutebunny> as i understand it there is some bug with the gnome network tool in ubuntu 8.10, any idea how i can get it to autoselect the new connection i've made? rather than falling back on its home-made crack-pipe connection?
<Draken> what does key mean under automatically join channels mean under network properties in xchat?
<guru9> man i dislike that person PEER. it reseting alot of connetcion (LOL)
<Banano> ...
<Schuenemann> how can I make gnome ask me for confirmation before deleting a file?
<guru9> in console rm -i
<Gabriel_> lithixium so there is no way for using the existing library? I think it should be possible to write a programm which could read the library under windows, too
<Schuenemann> guru9,  ?
<Gabriel_> its a pitty that there isnt such a thing out there, ubuntu is so much better at this
<bubba> hi, what is the name of the "default" mp3 ripper in Ubuntu
<FurryNemesis> brasero, isn;t it?
<keevie> bubba,  there is no such thing as an mp3 ripper, if you mean cd ripper i think sound juicer
<keevie> brasero is burning
<Banano> rhythmbox can be used to rip cd's
<FurryNemesis> oh that was it
<bubba> keevie, sound juicer whas the program I was looking for. Thanks
<Griswold> Anyone have any idea why my sound works for a while when I start my computer up
<Griswold> Then I do nothing but leave it on while I sleep
<Griswold> Wake up, try to play something, and it fails
<Griswold> Just completely mute, but alsamixer, Gnome Volume Control, etc. don't show mute or anything
<lithixium> Gabriel_, I think the best advice is to install the Windows driver without the added utility - but the ubuntu driver won't (to my knowledge) work. There is no CUPS for Windows
<sathyrion> lol.. my compis was on :) Turned it of and jumped from 2300fps to 4100ish in glxgears :)
<sathyrion> compiz*
<Gabriel_> lithixium, thats what i hate windows for. I cant install it without the added utilities
<letalis> sathyrion: yeah compositing will cause a performance drop for sure.
<lithixium> Gabriel_, I haven't used Windows in a while, but the inf file is probably available somewhere on the disc or in the download, which you can install manually with the Windows utils. Anyway, can't you switch completely to Linux?
<Huufarted> Lithixium, there are some applications that are Windows only and simply don't have a Linux alternative as of yet.
<bubba> keevie, then how can i set up sound juicer to create mp3 files?
<Schuenemann> hey, how can I define file associations? I can't find that option in nautilus' preferences
<keevie> bubba, im not sure, because i dont use it, look in the options?
<Schuenemann> like mp3 -> audacious, etc
<lithixium> Huufarted, that's true, but in my own experience I've managed to use Wine or virtualisation to solve the issues
<Gabriel_> lithixium, linux needs a lot of expertise and a huge bunch of hours to get into it. I do not really have the time, and to use linux without knowing what it really does is a step back, because i am "well educated" with windows XP stuff. When XP is not sold any longer i will have to switch. Maybe you could help me getting into it ;-)
<Huufarted> yeah, Lithixium.  That's true as well.  There are some times where it's not an option.  For instance, my wife is a middle school teacher and getting her school district to allow Linux on their work machines is about as easy as convincing Paris Hilton to leave men alone.
<letalis> Gabriel_:i learned linux back in 1999 in about a year, and that was before it practically set itself up :)
<letalis> i remember when getting quake 2 to work was a total pain in the a$$ :P
<hapnik> jrjfjf
<hapnik> так русских тут нет я смотрю
<Schuenemann> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Gabriel_> letalis, the problem i have is, that ubuntu does not let me see everything on a view. I used it for more than a few weeks but some features were just overload, so that i kicked it off for having another try in summerholidays.
<letalis> !greek
<cybrhuman> Anyone here having a Acer aspire one with a working wireless connection who could give me their output of "lspci | grep controller"?
<jcfp> !ru | hapnik
<ubottu> hapnik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<attilacyilmazlar> cybrhuman, i have one
<bubba> ooh, needed to install the gstreamer lame package
<shwan_> Can some one let me know how to change Distributor ID , because my intrepid gives Debian instead of Ubuntu
<attilacyilmazlar> cybrhuman, i have acer
<cybrhuman> attilacyilmazlar, :-)
<lithixium> Gabriel_, Huufarted, I dual booted Linux for a long time because precisely those types of issues, so I completely understand.
<attilacyilmazlar> how to send you that output?
<letalis> Gabriel_:what were you having trouble with precisely?
<cybrhuman> attilacyilmazlar, http://pastebin.com/
<Huufarted> Question for everybody.  This laptop I'm currently on is running Ubuntu just fine.  One of the things I like to use it for is to stream movies from a Windows based file server in my house.
<shwan_> lsb_release -icdr  gives Distributor ID:Debian  Description:Debian GNU/Linux testing/unstable Release:testing/unstable Codename:	n/a
<hubar> hmm, How do I change font in my xchat's user list?
<Huufarted> When I play a movie, the max volume is barely HALF of the max through Windows.
<Petengy> hi to all
<Huufarted> Is there a way to increase that max volume just so it's audible?
<Huufarted> I'm forced to boot back to WIndows just because I can't hear the audio in a movie.
<letalis> Huufarted: sounds like you have more than one channel on your soundcard
<Gabriel_> I got trouble with soundcard, audiosetup and software, windowmanager and i was missing some windows specific programs like Earmaster and Photoshop
<Huufarted> Letalis:  Explain please.
<solar-star> Hi
<solar-star> Is there a way to configure the default value of the GNOME volume slider?
<aiuw> Gabriel_, use GIMP for Photoshop
<letalis> some soundcards can be setup for dolby sound
<oCean_> shwan_: what release is that?
<Huufarted> It's a generic on-board Realtek audio.
<sathyrion> ahh... Anarchy Online on ubuntu.. Dreams do come trough :) hehe
<letalis> ie. home theater setup, when you dont have enough speakers it emulates it through two
<Huufarted> gotcha, Letalis
<letalis> volume levels on the mids and back speakers may not be setup right
<shwan_> oCean_: I have Itrepid , but there is some ting wrong as you see
<Gabriel_> aiuw GIMP has many differences and misses some features that are very important to me. Photoshop is commercial, it will always be some steps further
<Huufarted> How do I modify that in Ubuntu (if there is a way)?
<Huufarted> Gabriel, are you able to run Photoshop through Wine?
<letalis> mine is an audigy, trust me ive had fun getting ubuntu to juggle my four sound devices.
<letalis> LOL
<Furu> hi everyone.  as of this morning i were a linux virgin... well not anymore:) so far i like it! c,") anyone got a advice for a good ftp client or maybee does pingun have that too?
<oCean_> shwan_: indeed. My intrepid doesn't do that :/
<spass> Furu: filezilla
<iratik> I hate to ask, but i can't get this to mount... it works fine in windows...  on Ubuntu 8.04.1, http://www.pastie.org/386446   (provided is fstab, dmesg etc)
<Huufarted> Filazilla 4tw!
<erUSUL> Furu: comman line or graphical ??
<Huufarted> Filezilla
<Huufarted> crap, can't type for squat today.
<jshears> graphical
<letalis> Gabriel_:Earmaster?
<Gabriel_> aiuw but thanks for the suggestion. Maybe you could give me a good program for soundoptions
<shwan_> oCean_: I know I have another intrepid on my laptop and it's just fine
<Furu> gotta be graphical
<Furu> filezilla?
<Huufarted> Filezilla
<Furu> oki ive tried that on windows
<erUSUL> !info filezilla | Furu
<aiuw> I don't know much about sound
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1038 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<Huufarted> Same thing, but Linux.
<Furu> its good thx:)
<jshears> apt-get install filezilla
<Petengy> I have a simple question, I used module assistant to install a module for touchscreen, after an kernel upgrade I received a "kernel Failure"... that could be the module ???
<Furu> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1038 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<shwan_> oCean_: upgrade from hardy went wrong I guess
<Gabriel_> letalis Earmaster is a program for musicians training the inner sound imagination
<aiuw> Furu, use the "built-in" FTP client
<letalis> yeah i was about to say as a musician, installing the ubuntustudio packages will give you all the sound recording tools you could ever hope for.
<letalis> <3 Ardour
<letalis> :D
<genrih> привет народ!
<oCean_> shwan_: see what "dpkg -l lsb-release" returns?
<Furu> aiuw yeah ill try that one first:) thx
<aiuw> genrih, #ubuntu-ru
<letalis> as for the gimp, ive played with photoshop and honestly, the gimp is only missing about 5 things i can think of that photoshop has.
<genrih> а по русски слабо :-)
<letalis> :)
<shwan_> oCean_: No packages found matching lsb-releas.
<attilacyilmazlar> cybrhuman, did it just check and confirm please
<andrei_> bonsoir
<josh1> hello?
<letalis> Huufarted: did you manage to figure out what was causing your sound to act funky?
<josh1> can some one help me i need some help with my taskbar?
<oCean_> shwan_: with an extra 'e' right, release
<genrih> алё-ё, есть кто-нибуть русссско говорящий?
<spass> !ru genrih
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru genrih
<cybrhuman> attilacyilmazlar, what was the adress?
<six> Anyone familiar with COMRESET failed (errno=-16)?
<genrih> ну и чатьтись, ну и фиг с вами :-)
<Huufarted> Letalis, no not yet.  I'm multi-tasking with legitimate work stuff at the same time.  :)
<attilacyilmazlar> www.pastebin.com/m7b61e93a
<shwan_> oCean_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117028/
<josh1> is there any one here who can help me over email on fixing a desktop issue?
<letalis> ahh
<BiosElement> Question: Where are the Gnome Panel settings stored? I want to make a backup so I can remove a panel to play around with AWN and just swap it back if i change my mind.
<|hashbang|> Bolin: you still here?
<letalis> Huufarted: yeah i imagine its something funky in the pulseaudio setup or the alsa mixer levels need to be set right
<attilacyilmazlar> cybrhuman, www.pastebin.com/m7b61e93a
<Jufis> any mouse-gesture programs for ubuntu?
<melwtech35> im trying to get exchange to work with eveoluition, what is the OWA URL
<cybrhuman> attilacyilmazlar, Errors Unknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted
<shwan_> My interpid have wrong Dist. ID , is there anyway to change it ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/117028/
<Huufarted> Letalis, right now you're talking over my head.  haha...  Pulseaudio?  Alsa mixer?  I haven't seen anything related to those names.
<josh1> any one know anything about AWN im having trouble with it?
<assassin1> OK...I'm sorry. I'm not that technical and I'm hoping I can over achieve this either way...but, I don't understand how UBUNTU XFCE allows me to install it on a PC that doesn't allow you to bootup into a CD. My BIOS doesn't have the option to boot up into a CD even if it is an .iso...
<attilacyilmazlar> http://pastebin.com/m7b61e93a
<Myrtti> shwan_: huh?
<iratik> I hate to ask, but i can't get this to mount... it works fine in windows...  on Ubuntu 8.04.1, http://www.pastie.org/386446   (provided is fstab, dmesg etc) ... can anyone suggest what else i can do?
<iratik> besides loading it into my windows machine and downloading it over with FTP
<letalis> !alsa | huufarted
<ubottu> huufarted: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lithixium> assassin1, Are you sure, what PC do you have?
<Myrtti> shwan_: what output do you get if you type 'lsb_release -a' in a terminal
<letalis> !pulseaudio | Huufarted
<ubottu> Huufarted: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<constantine_> how close do y'all think ubuntu developers are to resolving the youtube sound problem in intrepid with flash 10?
<shwan_> Myrtti: I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/117031/
<Huufarted> You sir, are a Godsend.
<Myrtti> constantine_: starting with the fact that it's Adobe that's developing Flash...
<assassin1> I have a Dell Dimension X266, PII with 192 ram. BIOS ver. AV1.02....
<letalis> you can thank ubottu  :)
<assassin1> lithixium: I have a Dell Dimension X266, PII with 192 ram. BIOS ver. AV1.02....
<ubuntu_> i'm running xubuntu off my flash drive
<josh1> can one one help me with AWN?????
<guntbert> !details | josh1
<ubottu> josh1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<assassin1> the BIOS also doesnt' give one the option to boot up via USB...
<spass> iratik: tried using loop ?
<letalis> when i played with awn it was a cool idea but i found it to be kind of buggy
<Huufarted> Letalis, I think that might have been it.  The outbound was only at 50% even though the standard volume control was maxed.
<letalis> especally with compiz running
<josh1> well i have download AWN, but when i try to run it, a grey box appears in the letf top hand corner than just goes away leaving me with nothing to minamize to
<Myrtti> shwan_: sorry to break it to you, but it seems you're not running ubuntu but debian
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > assassin1
<ubottu> assassin1, please see my private message
<Pixels> Ubuntu 8.10 doesnt display my USB stick.. any fix?
<letalis> Pixels: what do you mean exactly
<letalis> ?
<shwan_> Myrtti: Yah man , I know I have ubuntu , sure , I'm not new here , Upgrade from Hardy breaked my Ubuntu
<Huufarted> That was definitely the cause, Letalis.  I can't crank the volume now because it's too loud.  Hats off to you.
<lithixium> assassin1, so floppy is your only option, i guess
<Pixels> how do I tell ubuntu 8.10 to detect the USB stick I put into the USB port?
<letalis> Huufarted: glad to be of help
<letalis> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> shwan_ That output is NOT from a Ubuntu machine
<Pixels> letalis, a 1GB USB stick
<Huufarted> Pixels, it should be detected automatically
<aiuw> Pixels, should autodetect it
<alucardromero> I have that issue too.
<Pixels> Huufarted, it doesnt show up on deskstop
<Huufarted> Try your Places menu
<Huufarted> see if it's listed in there
<Jack_Sparrow> Pixels sudo fdisk -l    last letter is L
<shwan_> Jack_Sparrow: yes I assure you
<Pixels> aiuw, no :( what can I do?  its a new ububntu install too
<melwtech35> im trying to get exchange to work with eveoluition, what is the OWA URL
<letalis> yeah mine dont automount
<Huufarted> What's aiuw?
<Jack_Sparrow> shwan_ And I assure you it is not
<josh1> any idea on what to do?
<letalis> they do show up in te filemanager as a mountable device though
<aiuw> Huufarted, me.
<Huufarted> duh, nevermind.
<Pixels> Jack_Sparrow, it doesnt show up
<alucardromero> I have a Motorola z6m phone in USB Mode
<Huufarted> haha, I was thinking it was an acronym like 'afaik'.
<Huufarted> sorry 'bout that
<aiuw> Pixels, make sure the flash drive works in another computer first.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pixels Not a good siiign..  does it work in a windows box?
<shwan_> Jack_Sparrow: it is an ubuntu , I can give you other information if you want it or screen shot , ssh acess maybe ?1
<alucardromero> My z6m works fine in Winblowz.
<Huufarted> Makes me wonder if somehow the USB drive isn't FAT32
<Pixels> aiuw, it works on other pc... and it flashes when i insert it but doesnt show
<pytchd> I just installed 8.10 and have an ATI card with two monitors. If I set them up at their native resolution 1680x1050 each, one monitor refuses to display. If I set them both to 1440x900, they work (although with eye strain due to non-native resolution blurring) - any suggestions?
<ldiamond> How do I know what (hd0,X) is my partition?
<alucardromero> ldiamond: in a terminal type "df -h"
<Jack_Sparrow> ldiamond sudp fdisk -l
<Huufarted> Pytchd, identical monitors?
<Myrtti> shwan_: it's impossible to get that output with lsb_release unless you've enabled some debian repo's and you've somehow managed to get next to everything in your machine borked.
<alucardromero> Or that.
<shubbar> how can i remove a menu group in Applications?
<Jack_Sparrow> shwan_            sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list    (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<josh1> Can any one help?? i installed AWN but cannopt get it to show on the the bottom, it flashes grey and then nothign happens, im left with no bar to minimize to :(
<melwtech35> im trying to get Microsoft Exchange to work with eveoluition, what is the OWA URL
<ldiamond> alucardromero, Jack_Sparrow, that only tells me what /dev/sdaX it is, not what (hd0,X)
<melwtech35> evolution*
<shwan_> Myrtti: I maybe have some debian in sources , let me look again
<Jack_Sparrow> ldiamond if you know sdax  then it is easy
<aiuw> Pixels, last time you used it, did you "safely eject it" from the windows computer?
<sathyrion> Any cool strategy games available at ubuntu repos?
<alucardromero> Hmm... ldiamond try "cat /etc/fstab"
<lithixium> jos-busy, Are you running with desktop effects enabled?
<Jack_Sparrow> ldiamond what sdax is it
<lithixium> jos-busy, sorry, wrong person
<antoni> hablas espanhol
<shubbar> just delete all the launcher in the group
<lithixium> josh1, Are you running with desktop effects enabled?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > antoni
<ubottu> antoni, please see my private message
<josh1> how do i run effects?
<Pixels> aiuw, i worked out why... im running Ubuntu in Virtualbox and need to add it to Vbox
<antoni> como estas
<ldiamond> Jack_Sparrow, sda2
<Myrtti> !es | antoni
<ubottu> antoni: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<constantine_> myrtti: is there some 3rd party software that will translate adobe's flash into something ubuntu can understand?
<Jack_Sparrow> ldiamond sda2      is hd0,1
<|f|> is there a reason why XAA acceleration does not work with intel gma drivers?
<fiftyone> hello everyone, I have a question... What is Git?
<ldiamond> Jack_Sparrow, ill try
<constantine_> myrtti: a website maybe - (I haven't found it)
<antoni> tu hablas espanhol
<carpii> git is a version control system, kinda like subversion or cvs
<shwan_> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117035/
<Myrtti> constantine_: you can try other players, like gnash or swfdec
<Huufarted> Constantine, Adobe has released a proprietary Linux plugin (not open source)
<josh1> lithixium, how do i know if im running effects? im a n00b sorry
<Flare183> !es | antoni
<ubottu> antoni: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lithixium> josh1, it's under preferences, appearance
<Jack_Sparrow> antoni English only in here..   /join #ubuntu-es
<constantine_> myrtti: good suggestion, thank you
<|f|> anyone?
<antoni> si soy antoni
<Flare183> !anyone | |f|
<ubottu> |f|: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<antoni> como estas flare183
<Myrtti> !english | antoni
<ubottu> antoni: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mandrig> !es | antoni
<ubottu> antoni: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lithixium> josh1, It's the last tab I believe
<alucardromero> antoni: necessitas yir en el otro chat para ayuda si es que estas buscando
 * Flare183 can't understand Spanish
<aiuw> antoni, nosotros hablamos ingles aqui, /join #ubuntu-es por espanol
<Jack_Sparrow> shwan_          That is one messed up sources list and that is where it all went wrong for you..  deb http://debian.nix.hu/debian/ woody pcsk
<antoni> qual tu ciudad
<Jack_Sparrow> antoni Alto
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > antoni
<ubottu> antoni, please see my private message
<fiftyone> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<alucardromero> Has anybody figured out the Firefox/Sound/Flash issue yet?
<SkEmO> I've installed intrepid recently, but when linux is initializing it halts my wifi driver, it says "halt 13", how can i enable it?
<antoni> jo voi salir
<Anja_> alucardromero which problem exactly?
<alucardromero> Flash sound won't play in Firefox.
<alucardromero> Checked my sound settings and they all work
<alucardromero> Flash is only entity that doesn't.
<shwan_> Jack_Sparrow: what do you think , removing that and upgrade to Juanty ?
<Schuenemann> hey, how can I define file associations? I can't find that option in nautilus' preferences. eg mp3 -> audacious
<Anja_> ^^ flash means Youtube for example?
<alucardromero> Yeah.
<Jack_Sparrow> shwan_ I see no way to fix what you have and an upgrade with that will certainly break even more things
<Anja_> Which Version do u use
<Anja_> Ubuntu?
<alucardromero> I've reinstalled flash from the adobe.com and the package from the repositories.
<SkEmO> i hate intrepid! is so slow
<alucardromero> Intrepid
<SkEmO> and it freezes
<Banano> is it just sound that doesn't work? cause here it doesn't load anything in flash
<Huufarted> Ok, just found a bug.  One that will get annoying for sure.  Dual monitor setup.  Second monitor sits to the right of the first and is slightly lower.  I have the hide buttons displayed so I can slide the bottom bar off the screen.  When I do, it sticks the second monitor right through the middle.
<wolter> hi
<alucardromero> Yeah, it's just sound.
<wolter> my touchpad's acceleration always disables when i wake from hibernation...
<Jack_Sparrow> SkEmO Stop with the commentary and please ask a relevant question relating to ubuntu support
<guntbert> hh
<adante> hi folks i want to shrink an ext3 partition on an lvm - should i be able to just fsck, resize2fs,and then lvreduce it?
<josh1> lithixium, i tryed to run a normal visual effects but there was a problem, it was unable to do so?
<shwan_> Jack_Sparrow:  thank you for the help , I will let my Hybrid to be as it is , until I get time to reinstall it later , or maybe I will wait for Juanty
<Anja_> ok ... is other softwawre running (skype etc) i realized that skype only wants the device for his own use
<Banano> also, FF freezes when i (try) to watch a video on youtube
<sathyrion> Q: Anyone have a clue how to get control over the laptop "subwoofer" controls? My HP DV7 Sound is so squeeky because there's no bass...
<Jack_Sparrow> shwan_ Good luck..
<davehgjgfhgf> hey dont suppose anyone knows the algorithm used by the fuzzy select tool ?
<davehgjgfhgf> gimp
<guntbert> Huufarted: this is *not* the place for bug reports :)
<Huufarted> lol guntbert, I know.  Was just in here for another purpose, that's all.
<SkEmO> Jack_Sparrow:  i've asked
<SkEmO> i said: I've installed intrepid recently, but when linux is initializing it halts my wifi driver, it says "halt 13", how can i enable it?
<alucardromero> SkEmO: What wireless card are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> SkEmO thanks.. we appreciate it when people stick to the topic.
<lithixium> josh1, what graphics card do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SkEmO> alucardromero:  im using an atheros wifi card
<josh1> im not sure
<josh1> how might i check that?
<alucardromero> SkEmO: How did you install the drivers?  ndiswrapper?
<guntbert> adante: as far as I see, you are correct
<SkEmO> alucardromero:  no i havent used ndiswrapper yet
<theunixgeek> Does anyone need information on networking Ubuntu and OS X? :)
<ldlework> $5 to anyone who can tell me how, after unplugging my USB headphones I can A) Get my internal speakers to start working again or B) Allow me to plug my usb headphones back in and have them work.     ALL WITHOUT RESTARTING :)
<lasivian> ok, when I try to SSH to my home computer I cannot connect and get no error message, but when I telnet to the ssh port it answers, any ideas?
<SkEmO> because intrepid supports the card, i mean it has the driver, but it halts it
<SkEmO> well more like it halts the wifi card
<alucardromero> There's a package I grabbed off of madberry.com... lemme get you the exact linkl.
<hou5ton> hmmm ... Just updated using Synaptic, and part of it was the Firefox upgrade ... and now it says "Your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted."  I've done that 14 times, including an full system reboot, and the warning still pops up????
<Anja_> lasivian Maybe the server doesn't accept connections from your IP
<ldlework> hou5ton, make sure you closed all windows on all workspaces :)
<alucardromero> SkEmO: Here's the link...
<alucardromero> http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/
<Jack_Sparrow> ldlework try  sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<lasivian> Anja_: negative, it's my own server
<Scunizi> lasivian: did you install openssh server on the home machine?
<alucardromero> Try that.
<lasivian> Scunizi: correct
<mandrig> hou5ton: killall firefox
<Scunizi> lasivian: what port?
<lasivian> I can connect with Putty from my windows desktop at work, but not my ubuntu notebook with commandline ssh
<hou5ton> mandrig:   lk
<lasivian> 442
<theunixgeek> http://theunixgeek.blogspot.com/2009/02/networking-ubuntu-and-os-x-with-samba.html
<lasivian> it's forwarded from port 442 on the router for safety to port 22 on the machine
<wolter> can someone edit my xorg.conf so it has SHMConfig on ?
<Anja_> lasivian is the fingerprint marked as allowed?
<ldlework> Jack_Sparrow, negative. Audacious still wont go, after restarting it and hal.
<SkEmO> alucardromero:  will it work if i use an AR480?
<alucardromero> It should.
<antoni> antoni
<lasivian> Anja_: it doesn;t get to the fingerprint, it just times out
<antoni> ola
<alucardromero> It loads a whole bunch of Atheros drivers.
<Jack_Sparrow> ldlework IF you are running alsa..  /join #alsa
<ldlework> Thanks.
<alucardromero> Esta canal es no mas Ingles.
<hou5ton> mandrig:   killall firefox does not stop the message from popping up
<alucardromero> Esta canal es no mas que Ingles.
<antoni> quem hablas espanhol
<Scunizi> lasivian: on the remote machine are you using ubuntu or linux in general and which ssh package? openssh client or ssh client? there seems to be two different ones in the repo's... not sure if they will talk to each other.
<Anja_> lasivian tried reinstalling the client or using an alternative client?
<hou5ton> it is firefox 3.0.6
<antoni> quem fala portugues
<lasivian> Scunizi: it's openssh under ubuntu
<theunixgeek> antoni: #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt
<alucardromero> antoni: hace esto... "/join #ubuntu-es"
<Jack_Sparrow> antoni /join #ubuntu-pt
<theunixgeek> alucardromero: he speaks Portuguese
<alucardromero> OH!  Okay.
<guntbert> lasivian: you can tell ssh the port with -p 442
<theunixgeek> antoni: esses canais grandes sao em ingles ;)
<lasivian> not sure how to check the version from commandline
<theunixgeek> antoni: (esqueci os acentos, tava no layout de inglês :P )
<Jack_Sparrow> theunixgeek but he was asking for espanol channel earlier
<alucardromero> Wait... wasn't he just in here asking for Spanish?
<antoni> ok
<alucardromero> Yeah.
<antoni> tanks
<SkEmO> heh
<theunixgeek> Jack_Sparrow: "quem fala portugues" = "who speaks portuguese" :P
<SkEmO> antoni: canal ajuda você a entrar em Espanhol ou Português?
<alucardromero> Yeah, but he was speaking Spanish earlier.
<SkEmO> buah
<thesquib> I am running Ubuntu 8.10, and I am trying to get lirc running with a usb infrared transceiver that identifies as "Formosa2 eHome Infrared Transceiver". I've installed lirc using aptidude, setup modules, but /dev/lirc0 was never created. I compiled the latest lirc from source, and copied in the modules with the same result. I'm not sure what to do next, short of writing a patch for lirc (but I'm not sure if that is even necessary)
<Jack_Sparrow> theunixgeek Look farther back.. I understand  and I linked BR earlier since his IP came back brazil
<alucardromero> Oh well... doesn't matter.  As long as he finds the right channel...LoL
<alucardromero> Otherwise he's stuck here.
<alucardromero> Learn it the hard way, buddy... that's how I learned spanish...hahaha
<alucardromero> .JK
<theunixgeek> Jack_Sparrow: wasn't paying attention earlier ;) sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<alucardromero> n=antoni@201-40-211-4.ctaje700.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br]
<alucardromero> See?  See?  Jack_Sparrow for president...LoL
<Jack_Sparrow> Behave..
<thiebaude1> lol
<alucardromero> I'm just being playful... 'tis all.
<Jack_Sparrow> same here
<lasivian> hrrm, where is openssh server at?
<alucardromero> lasivian: sudo apt-get install ssh
<lasivian> openssh is already installed
<kronicKoH1> sudo apt-get -u  (Just repeats the liost
<lasivian> but, I uh.. can;t find it :)
<alucardromero> Oh... then it's already installed and running.
<melwtech35> im trying to get Microsoft Exchange to work with evolution, what is the OWA URL? is that something that needs to be set up on the actual exchange like an extension
<lasivian> need to add -p 442 on it
<Jack_Sparrow> alucardromero OOOOOhhhhhhhhh     BBBBBBBBBB-hay Vuh            .. in my best english spy accent
<alucardromero> LMAO!  hahahahaha
<alucardromero> Oh you need to change the default port?
<Myrtti> melwtech35: yes.
<kdogg> how do i get my ipod touch to sync with ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Myrtti> melwtech35: your exchange administrator should be able to supply you with that URL
<Scunizi> lasivian: use the nick of the person you're talking to so they can "see" you in the channel.  type part of their nick and hit TAB for auto completion
<kdogg> thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<oem> na wie geht es euch
<guntbert> !de | oem
<ubottu> oem: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<theKernel> anyone know of a good dvd ripper that can break encryption so i can back up my dvds to ubuntu
<theKernel> other than say dvd::rip
<Jack_Sparrow> k9
<theKernel> is k9 a kde app
<Jack_Sparrow> theKernel still works fine
<Chris`> theKernel: You can use KDE apps in stock Ubuntu
<theKernel> i refuse to use kde
<Chris`> Err...
<theKernel> its clunky and a windows wanna be
<theKernel> if i wanted kde i would use vista
<Chris`> Build a GNOME port then?
<Huufarted> You asked a question, they answered.
<theKernel> seems to be the only option huh
<Jack_Sparrow> theKernel We discourage taking polls in the channel about what apps are best or what to use..
<Jack_Sparrow> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<theKernel> its not a poll its a question for a recommendation
<Jack_Sparrow> theKernel same difference
<theKernel> i think u need to know what a poll is
<RAMDAC> Hello Guys ,what is the solution of the internet problem in ubuntu 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theKernel> not in the english dictionary
<Chris`> You are polling for info on other applications, that is a poll last time I checked and I'm an ESL
<muzikjock58> flash still crashing seamonkey. not firefox. dont know whats going on
<Myrtti> RAMDAC: *the* Internet problem?
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here know how to make my M-Audio Audiophile USB soundcard work under Linux?
<theKernel> polling would include options to poll against
<RAMDAC> Myrtti:Yes *the* internet problem
<lasivian> guntbert: sorry to bug you but, where is the system starting openssh that I can add that?
<ikonia> lasivian: ?
<Myrtti> RAMDAC: sorry, haven't got my crystal ball with me today, mind being a bit more specific
<Myrtti> ?
<ikonia> lasivian: what do you want to do ?
<guntbert> lasivian: you said a) you can connect with putty, b) you have to use 442 instead of 22, right?
<RAMDAC> Myrtti: when i installed ubuntu 8.10 i can't download the updates cuz there is was no internet connection even thought the internet connection was working in ubuntu 8.04
<lasivian> guntbert: correct
<JPSman> does anyone know what version of virtual box completely works with 7.10?
<jono> just to let you all know if you are using identi.ca, we have created an Ubuntu LoCo Teams group: http://identi.ca/group/ubuntulocoteams
<Jack_Sparrow> JPSman define completely
<guntbert> lasivian: ok, then from ubuntu you type in the shell: ssh -p 442 <name.of.your.host>
<lasivian> ahhhhhh
<lasivian> guntbert: I see what you mean now, thank you
<JesperHansen> Since fsck has screwed up all of nodes on the harddrives ie. linking /sbin/shutdown to /sbin/umount.cifs and its wont fix it properly, is there anyway to just use apt-get to force reinstall everything and thereby fixing the nodes and such?
<JPSman> Jack_Sparrow - USB, soundcards, network cards
<lasivian> guntbert: awesome, works now, thank you
<guntbert> lasivian: you will need the username in front as <user><host>...
<JPSman> Jack_Sparrow - 7.10 installs the 1.5 natively - but the version go up to 2.2
<guntbert> lasivian: glad it works :)
<Jack_Sparrow> JPSman usb requires the one direct from the web, not from repos, soundcards and network cards are VM not real drivers etc
<letalis> has anyone gotten a hold of an acer aspire 9630 laptop here? i have my eyes on one and im going to take vista totally off of it and put ubuntu on it
<letalis> :)
<RAMDAC>  Myrtti: when i installed ubuntu 8.10 i can't download the updates cuz there was no internet connection even though the internet connection was working in ubuntu 8.04
<JesperHansen> letalis: you shall regret choosing acer is their slogan
<JPSman> Jack_Sparrow - one direct from the web?  a 'driver'?  (kinda a newbie here)
<Myrtti> RAMDAC: you have to be a bit more specific than that dear.
<RAMDAC> Myrtti: ok what info u want?
<Jack_Sparrow> JPSman vbox needs to be the version off the web. not one that you can install from our repos
<JPSman> jack_sparrow: thanks :OD
<Myrtti> RAMDAC: you could start by finding out which network interface card you have
<letalis> JesperHansen: how so?
<Jack_Sparrow> JPSman http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<mneptok> RAMDAC: pastebin the output of the ifconfig command
<Anja_> RAMDAC try "lspci" in the command line to identify which card u use
<spasticteapot> To use my soundcard, I'm supposed to have the package "snd-usb-audio"
<spasticteapot> Where is this?
<Anja_> spasticteaport try apt-get install snd-usb-audio
<RAMDAC> Myrtti: ok it is Realtek
<ezerhoden> spasticteapot:  grep -i usb_audio /boot/config-2.6.27-11-generic
<ezerhoden> spasticteapot: it is in the kernel
<spasticteapot> ezerhoden: Hmm.
<Myrtti> RAMDAC: which Realtek?
<spasticteapot> How do I get it to "talk" to my soundcard?
<ezerhoden> spasticteapot: that is probably only one part of it, what card do you have?
<RAMDAC> Myrtti:  RTL8111/8168B
<spasticteapot> M-Audio Audiophile USB.
<spasticteapot> With newer versions of the kernel (post-2005), it's supposed to work without a firmware update.
<opr> hey, how do i enable that desktop cube thing, there was a command that let you get onto the control panel for all sorts of effects settings.
<Myrtti> RAMDAC: perhaps someone else has more experience of that than I do
<mandrig> opr: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<opr> ty :)
<mneptok> RAMDAC: pastebin the output of the ifconfig command
<RAMDAC> Myrtti : ok thank you
<cwmoser> My Network Applet (nm-applet) does not have selection to set up a VPN like by other PC has.
<mandrig> opr: once you do that, look in System > Preferences for compizconfig settings manager
<RAMDAC> mneptok: Look i've found a solution by editing the etc/network/interfaces
<PleXuS> anyone running CS4 Master Collection + wine ?
<Jufis> opr:  then you need to enable desktop cube and rotate desktop
<mneptok> RAMDAC: what edits did you make? can you pastebin it?
<RAMDAC> mneptok:by writing in it "auto eth0
<RAMDAC> iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<mneptok> RAMDAC: that will get you an automagic DHCP lease. hope that's what you want.
<opr> yep, thanks, mandrig, Jufis
<Jufis> opr: i mean rotate cube
<Jufis> no problem
<RAMDAC> mneptok: could u explain more plz?
<Jufis> opr: dont you happent to know any good mouse gesture software? :)
<mouka> how do I install microsoft arabic fonts
<opr> nope, sorry heh :P
<mouka> firefox is displaying arabic fonts in an ugly manner
<mouka> whereas in windows, they display fine
<Banano> did you install the ubuntu restricted extras?
<Banano> mouka,
<opr> goodbye!
<Jufis> bye
<int64_t> macd__ whats up, email me sometime
<mneptok> RAMDAC: do you want a dynamic IP assigned by DHCP?
<spasticteapot> ezerhoden: How do I see a list of soundcards?
<spasticteapot> I'd rather not have to install new firmware - this is a dual-boot machine.
<wolter> can i give a trash can to a separate ntfs partition?
<RAMDAC> mneptok:it doesn't matter but what if i want to change it?
<JesperHansen> Since fsck has screwed up all of nodes on the harddrives ie. linking /sbin/shutdown to /sbin/umount.cifs and its wont fix it properly, is there anyway to just use apt-get to force reinstall everything and thereby fixing the nodes and such?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> does anyone know the driver for the SysKonnect SK-9871 network controller ?
<mneptok> RAMDAC: the syntax of /etc/network/interfaces is well-documented :)
<Symmetria> *sigh* is there a version of ubuntu server that DOESNT do any frame buffer stuff on boot
<Symmetria> as in boots raw text mode
<RAMDAC> mneptok:where i can find it?
<Symmetria> my remote management IPKVM doesnt like that frame buffer stuff
<mikeshollen> When I have a full screen game running, I can always lightly see my desktop and other windows behind it.  How can I stop my full screen stuff from being slightly transparent?
<letalis> mikeshollen: sounds like compiz is running
<lockd> mikeshollen: disable compositing
<nonix4> ... you could make irc transparent w/ compositing?
<shingalated> is it possible to grep through a variable in a shell script?
<Dante123> what is command to see what version of kernel I am running??
<arghh2d2> Dante123: uname -a
<RAMDAC> mneptok: There is another problem.
<nonix4> (or rather, make irc burn-through them windows on top of it?)
<kronicKoH1> Can someone please help me with apt-get function?
<graingert> Dante123-> uname -r
<kronicKoH1> I'm weeTODDiddd
<Calamari> what about it?
<arghh2d2> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<kronicKoH1> list packages
<Marfi> !apt kronicKoH1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt kronicKoH1
<Marfi> !apt | kronicKoH1
<ubottu> kronicKoH1: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<kronicKoH1> !apt-get
<Berit> Hello people of #ubuntu!
<kronicKoH1> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<graingert> kronicKoH1-> stop with the bot abuse
<sathyrion> arkside
<shingalated> is it possible to grep through a variable in a shell script?
<arghh2d2> shingalated: elaborate can you?
<Rencx> hi
<josh1> does any one know how to or know of the Xubuntu code for terminal? with out having to reinstall everything?
<kronicKoH1> Marfi: Thanks
<RAMDAC>  My Network Applet (nm-applet) says that my device is unmanaged
<Marfi> RussellAlan, np
<fiftyone> hi can anyone tell me what the small program that runs on the top of your screen its a tiny bar that has your system information on it cpu useage etc?
<arghh2d2> josh1: the "command" to run xubuntu's terminal should be just >terminal<
<shingalated> arghh2d2, I am trying to grep for ": directory" in the variable $RES
<shingalated> arghh2d2, "grep ': directory' $RES" does not work, that's what I have now
<graingert> shingalated-> `echo $RES`?
<graingert> "grep ': directory' `echo $RES`"
<Cerel> l
<mattfletcher> i've got a problem with synaptic. it's showing no packages whatsoever. i can use apt-get and apt-cache, but not synaptic. any ideas folks?
<Rencx> What can i do to fix this? When i click a link suddenly firefox won't show me the page but instead want to download the php-file, not always but like ever 3 time i click link.. it is annoying
<jiffe92> when doing an apt-get, if it says size mismatch on the deb, where is it pulling that size from?
<burner67> #join ubuntu fr
<csc_> hello
<csc_> is there a free lan messenger for linux? with no need for server and automatic detection of other clients in the lan?
<graingert> Rencx-> server error not your problem
<shingalated> csc_ you can use Bonjour in pidgin
<burner67> what the command for join the ubuntu fr channel please ?
<Rencx> graingert: on Windows it is ok
<rww> burner67: /join #ubuntu-fr
<graingert> Rencx-> try it on a different browser
<burner67> thank's !
<step21_> Rencx: what sire?
<fiftyone> there is a small program it runs at  the top of your screen and tells you your system information anyone know what its called/??
<step21_> *site
<csc_> shingalated, is it a plugin?
<rww> fiftyone: conky, maybe?
<Rencx> graingert: but i need firefox addons also
<oled> fiftyone:  a deskbar applet?
<Rencx> step21_: ogame.lv
<shingalated> csc_ no it's a protocol you can add from the Manage/Add Accounts menu option
<jrib> fiftyone: conky?
<RAMDAC> My Network Applet (nm-applet) says that my device is unmanaged
<Commie_Cary> do the ati property drivers work with jaunty
<rww> RAMDAC: I think that's what happens when you configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<shingalated> csc_ then you just enter a name for yourself to show up as, and you will see others on the network using Bonjour
<step21_> Rencx: then try konqueror and if it works there check for plugins you installed for firefox recently that might cause this
<rww> Commie_Cary: 1) Jaunty stuff goes in #ubuntu+1, not here. 2) No. We're waiting on an update from ATI.
<vatzec> good evening (or whatever it is there) good sirs and ma'ams! I've got a problem while trying to execute a .jar file (particularly: finchsync.jar); while it runs properly I can't click the "OK" button in the error dialog which pops up informing me of no config file being present; I'm attempting to run the .jar by doing java -jar finchsync.jar (either this or gij -jar finchsync.jar)
<mattfletcher> is there a way to force synaptic to reload its db?
<RAMDAC> rww: yes you are right on what u just said ? but can i fix it
<fiftyone> jrib, might be, however this is a small thin bar
<rww> RAMDAC: You can't use both /etc/network/interfaces and NetworkManager for the same interface. It's by design, and isn't an error or bug.
<jrib> fiftyone: why don't you post a screenshot?  Conky is pretty customizable...
<Rencx> step21_: can you explain this word: konqueror
<vatzec> oh, if this changes anything - every now and then I manage to get through that dialog but the app freezes with the main window shown
<step21_> Rencx: it's the browser from kde
<Dante123> thanks arghh2d2
<fiftyone> jrib, sure
<redvamp128> konquerror is the default web browser for Kde (or Kubuntu)
<rww> mattfletcher: press the "Reload" button in the Synaptic window. From the command-line, "sudo apt-get update".
<mattfletcher> correction it's not synaptic, it's "add/remove applications" that is empty
<Rencx> step21_: ty will try
<mattfletcher> rww: sorry!
<fiftyone> jrib, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=92683&file1=92683-1.png&file2=92683-2.png&file3=92683-3.jpg&name=Elfin2+mod+for+DUST
<ice_cream> hi, i have an issue ejecting a cd that has errors
<RAMDAC> rww: ok is there an alternative way instead editing etc/network/interfaces
<jiffe92> does ubuntu cache installed package information such as the size of the deb file somewhere?
<Dante123> Hey all, friend has Dell Inspiron 1501 but needs dialup internet to work.  I am going over to his house.  I have downloaded the modem driver deb file (in case it isn't already installed) and gnomeppp.deb file too.  Anything else you think I will need to get dialup working on his Ubuntu 8.10 setup???
<fiftyone> you know i downloaed conky aand i cant do anything with it, it just pops in as a little box no options nothing
<rww> mattfletcher: Does it look like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20247925/Screenshot.png ?
<ice_cream> i googled around, tried a few things..   it is not mounted, (when it is, then on /mnt/cdrom , w/o a cdrom0)
<ice_cream> this may not be ubuntu speciic
<blizzle> fiftyone, Check the official site for theming/config advice.
<rapidsecretions> my CD is no longer recognized at all any clue what would cause this?
<mschiff> how can I mount a NFS share with nautilus which is configured in /etc/fstab? It worked in 8.04 but in 8.10 this functionaily seems to be gone :-/
<lockd> Dante123: some way of updating via CD :P
<fiftyone> blizzle, i am not themeing, i just want to know what that program is
<fiftyone> running at the top of the screen
<lockd> Dante123: or, all ubuntu repositories on a huge external disk
<jrib> fiftyone: that's just a customized conky
<spass> fiftyone: conky
<jrib> fiftyone: http://maketecheasier.com/10-of-the-best-linux-desktop-customization-screenshots-to-inspire-your-creativity/2008/11/28 see #4
<blizzle> fiftyone, It's a basic system monitoring tool. Can be configured in many ways, very lightweight. You might also want to check gkrellm, as an alternative/additional tool.
<mattfletcher> rww: exactly like that
<rww> mattfletcher: okay. Have you installed Adobe AIR?
<RAMDAC> rww: ok is there an alternative way instead editing etc/network/interfaces
<fiftyone> thanks all
<rww> mattfletcher: If so, there's a bug that causes that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-app-install/+bug/311455
<rww> RAMDAC: to do what?
<adante> hi folks, i just used resize2fs and then lvreduce to reduce an ext2-on-lvm partition - if i run fsck -f on it now and it is ok, does this mean it's all good? or is it still possible i screwed something up?
<Chlorate> When I listen to music the sound will stop for one second every once in awhile. Any ideas? I'm on Ubuntu 8.10 32bit.
<flavio> prova
<|ns|nR8> what music player Chlorate
<mattfletcher> rww: ah i see. thanks!
<blizzle> !package gkrellm | fiftyone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package gkrellm
<RAMDAC> rww:to operate the network manager and the internet connection at the same time
<Chlorate> |ns|nR8, I have used Rhythmbox and now Songbird. Both do it.
<rww> mattfletcher: You're welcome!
<tweak66> is anyone currently using ubuntu 9?
<SkEmO> o.o
<rww> !jaunty | tweak66
<SkEmO> 9?
<ubottu> tweak66: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<|ns|nR8> mine did it on audacious..i went into preferences, audio and changed the current output plugin and it fixed it
<rww> RAMDAC: There are a bunch of different ways to manage network connections: NetworkManager, the interfaces file, wicd, etc. Each one is incompatible with the other. The idea is that you pick one and use only that one.
<|ns|nR8> dunno if that will help you
<Intello> ummmm wth? i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, went to add/remove applications... and everything in it says "cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)\
<Titan8990> Intello, do:  sudo apt-get update
<vatzec> okay, I've found a workaround for my problem (quote: "good evening (or whatever it is there) good sirs and ma'ams! I've got a problem while trying to execute a .jar file (particularly: finchsync.jar); while it runs properly I can't click the "OK" button in the error dialog which pops up informing me of no config file being present; I'm attempting to run the .jar by doing java -jar finchsync.jar (either this or gij -jar finchsync.jar)"), the workaround is: 
<vatzec> good night! :)
<redvamp128> tweak66:  you are more likely to find people using 9 in room #ubuntu+1
<lockd> rww: interfaces file can co-exist with rc scripts, can't it?
<RAMDAC> rww: i want to use the NetworkManager
<Chlorate> |ns|nR8, I have them set on autodetect.
<tweak66> i was just wondering
<rww> RAMDAC: then remove the stuff in /etc/network/interfaces related to the interface you're using, and configure it in NetworkManager instead.
<happyface_0> Is there a way to set nvidia/ubuntu to switch to a single-monitor if the other is unplugged?
<rww> lockd: You mean the system startup/shutdown/runlevel scripts? They work with the interfaces file, yeah.
<|hashbang|> RAMDAC: make a backup copy of that file before removing anything =)
<Smegzor> I want to use a voice/fax modem to record a phone call (so I can interview a client over the phone).  I have installed an internal voice/fax modem from Intel.  What software do I need to be able to record it?
<Dante123> lockd should I bring the 8.10 cd with me??
<rapidsecretions> my CD is no longer recognized at all any clue what would cause this?
<RAMDAC> rww: the problem is that when i use NetworkManager the internet connection become disabled i don't know why?
<|hashbang|> Smegzor: are you going to tell them you are recording them?
<Smegzor> of course
<lockd> rww: well, I still have scripts in /etc/rc.d, because I didn't feel like writing init-style scripts
<|hashbang|> Smegzor: there are phone adapters for that purpose
<Pixels> why isnt ubuntu 8.10 using Firefox 3.0.6?
<Smegzor> my plan is to have them explain their project while I record my desktop and follow them through it.
<|hashbang|> Smegzor: are you in the US? if so, try radio shack
<nonix4> Does NetworkManager work with multihomed hosts at all? It seems to attempt to put the same IP for multiple interfaces, which makes no sense...
<zCz>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  nonix4  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<Dante123> lockd are you kidding with "or, all ubuntu repositories on a huge external disk"???  Really, what else do I need (hoping that installing gnomeppp and configuring it will be all I need to do)
<zCz>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  Dante123  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<Smegzor> no I'm in an evil country ;)
<lockd> Dante123: err, I'm talking about more packages... you do NOT want to install packages via dialup
<piotruspan> bla bla bla bla bla
<rww> Pixels: we are. Update just came out today.
<|hashbang|> Smegzor: evil country?
<Smegzor> nz
<naxa> how can i set the correct local encoding to my cd-rom? i want to copy files with special hungarian characters in their filename from my cd to my hdd correctly. the cd was written in windows.
<rww> !info firefox | Pixels
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Pixels> why isnt ubuntu 8.10 using Firefox 3.0.6?  why is it using the old version 3.0.5?
<zCz>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  Pixels  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<|hashbang|> Smegzor: nz? netherlands?
<lockd> Dante123: I'm not kidding, really, no. having a whole Debian mirror won't hurt, though it's not for setting up the dialup
<Smegzor> new zealand
<piotruspan> czy tu qrwa ktos po naszemu mówi?
<|hashbang|> Smegzor: how is that evil?
<Pixels> rww, enlgish pls
<Smegzor> heh  we don't allow nuclear anything here
<rww> !pl | piotruspan
<ubottu> piotruspan: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<spass> piotruspan: #ubuntu-pl
<letalis> Pixels: because the ubuntu maintainers usually check it before updating it.
<zCz>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  letalis  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<zcat[1]> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pixels> letalis, ok
<rww> Pixels: The 3.0.5 to 3.0.6 Firefox update came out today. I'm using it right now.
<zCz>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  rww  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<Dante123> lockd. well he will only use dialup at home.  When he goes to job or work, he has ethernet or wireless.  But he lives in rural area where dialup is the norm
<|hashbang|> Smegzor: I would think that's a good thing =)
<lockd> Dante123: oh, I see
<wafbjxqiyg> sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<ljemnud> sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<tjbndkivsq> sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<mnsf> sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<qnrv> sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<tmgxsdalcu> sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<lsbpywg> sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<jpwsacdkvr> sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<nybtdqxe> sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<nvlfsgp> sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<gjyaerox> sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<ptrge> sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<awvs> sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<gemuv> sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<mfbcxdq> sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<pxue> sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<sfvtrw> sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<mkbjznftcl> sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<xnilhut> sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<lockd> was that a split?
 * nybtdqxe sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
 * wafbjxqiyg sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
 * ljemnud sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
 * tjbndkivsq sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
 * mnsf sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
 * qnrv sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
 * tmgxsdalcu sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
 * lsbpywg sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
 * jpwsacdkvr sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
 * mkbjznftcl sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
 * xnilhut sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
 * nvlfsgp sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
 * gjyaerox sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
 * gemuv sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
 * ptrge sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
 * sfvtrw sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
 * pxue sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
 * awvs sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
 * mfbcxdq sdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<rww> !ops
<spass> wtf
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Smegzor> anyway I'm going to do it without extra hardware.  I don't see why I need extra hardware when the modem is internal and has the ability to plug in a headset.
<Smegzor> ok that was funky
<spass> lol
<lockd> spam bomb
<rww> Looks like we're in the middle of a channel flood, everyone. Sit tight and it should be over in a minute :)
<letalis> well that was taken care of quickly.
<letalis> lol
<zhaozhou> x D
<FoxBlitzz> Ha ha, Super Op Commandos
<spass> floodbot acts quickly ;]
<Smegzor> so all those kicked users were bots?
<letalis> yep
<spass> Smegzor: most likely
<zhaozhou> All from the same IP, not a very good flood
<letalis> probably a script that allowed them to join the server multiple times
<letalis> with random names
<happyface_0> yay I love floods! They make life so exciting!
<rww> anyway, back to normal Ubuntu stuff.
<letalis> its as ancient as irc itself
<ice_cream> weird... when i did "sudo eject -sv /dev/scd0"   the last line of output was "eject: SCSI eject succeeded", yet the drive did not eject
<ice_cream> had to physically take it out
<Smegzor> so to cut a long story short, is it not possible to record the phone line just using a voice modem?  I know it can be done in Windows.
<happyface_0> Is there a way to set nvidia/ubuntu to switch to a single-monitor if the other is unplugged?
<letalis> happyface_0: the program nvidia-settings will allow you to make changes like that without modifying the X server settings
<Smegzor> I would have the client use Skype but they are Brethren (no modern technology)
<Jack_Sparrow> Smegzor It requires a special vice modem and special windows software.  To the best of my knowledge, there is no equivalent.  If you find one.. Please msg me here so I can check it out.. thanks
<Smegzor> ok
<happyface_0> letalis: I've checked that out, but I don't see an option to auto-switch to single-view mode when a monitor is unplugged
<Smegzor> I only lack the special windows software atm
<Smegzor> I wonder if I can pull it off with my XP running in VirtualBox?
<letalis> happyface_0: usually i just disable the second screen and hit apply from within that program
<letalis> i dont think theres a way to auto disable it.
<happyface_0> thanks, letalis but I was looking for something automatic
<letalis> i dont think it even disables it completely in windows.
<naxa> i know the documentation says otherwise, but is it actually possible to update 7.10 to 8.04 to 8.10 from the normal install cd? (has anyone real (i.e. not from the documentation) experience in this?)
<happyface_0> Yes, it does :)
<letalis> naxa: it could probably be done, but honestly, id attempt to save your filesystems in an 8.10 install. i imagine quite a bit changed between 7x and 8.10
<Titan8990> Naxa, I have successfully done what you are talking about
<adante> any lvm/linux people here - i just resize2fs and then lvreduce'd a partition - if i run fsck -f and it turns out ok am i in the clear?
<Titan8990> naxa, but you have to keep in mind many people have problems just updating from 8.04 to 8.10....
<letalis> id say clean install on everything with the exception of your home directory.
<letalis> at least that way you retain your home folders.
<Titan8990> letalis, yes, that would be ideal
<naxa> Titan8990, can you help me to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04? second thing do you tell me that i shouldn'T upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<Titan8990> naxa, no I am telling you that it CAN work but it also may not
<Titan8990> naxa, letalis' suggestion of a clean install IS ideal
<letalis> it can be done so that you retain your /home directory
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Titan8990> letalis, only if /home is on its own partition
<letalis> that way, itll clean out anything old and install the system fresh without any of the old stuff left behind
<letalis> yeah thats the drawback to it.
<naxa> Titan8990, letalis i see. i can backup my home i think. but can you tell me how can i do the upgrade from cd? i would give it a try after backup. if it fails, i will do the normal install. also i am curious how to do that from the normal cd.
<oled> also, backup any files you customized with root
<Titan8990> but really, just backing up /home and then restore it will be sufficient for most
<letalis> the other option would be backup your home folder(s) and install 8.10 from scratch
<CaneToad> how does one install an X server with debug symbols in intrepid?
<Titan8990> naxa, I am not sure if it can be done from a CD because it will also update applications that you have downloaded via apt-get
<Titan8990> naxa, maybe the unofficial full dvd
<jrib> !debug | CaneToad
<ubottu> CaneToad: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<happyface_0> I'm having trouble with my fingerprint reader. It works with tf-tool, but won't work on login screen or sudo... I'm on Intrepid and followed this http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader_with_ThinkFinger#Intrepid
<naxa> Titan8990, i am aware of this so i thought to remove the downloaded packages first :)
<jrib> CaneToad: I think those repositories should work.  If not, ask again
<rww> Titan8990, naxa: You can update from the alternate CD, not from the normal one, I think.
<naxa> Titan8990, the problem is that i have a very low speed internet connection with no dvd but i've got the two cds.
<Flare183> rww: You are correct
<naxa> rww, flarel83 that is said in the documentation but I heard that it is possible to do that without the alternate cd
<Titan8990> naxa, there ya go, its confirmed that it can be done, I however will not be able to offer assistance
<Flare183> flare183&
<Flare183> 'oops
<Flare183> flare183*
<naxa> rww, i don't have the alternate cd right now, what is more i am curious 'couse this is against the documentation. it is interesting that it is possible.
<naxa> Titan8990, ok thanks anyway :) i'll try and do it myself then
<Titan8990> naxa, in linux, everything is possible :)
<oled> can't the CD be added as a software source?  then "apt-get update" ?
<Flare183> Titan8990: So true
<letalis> everything is possible. its all a matter of probability.
<letalis> LOL
<gafir> Thanks Pricey! It worked this time :D
<Flannel> oled: yes.  sudo apt-cdrom add
<andrei> hello
<naxa> Titan8990, that's what i like in it :)
<andrei> i have to start DSL : stopping at : Ramdisk: compressed image found at block 0,  help me !
<rapidsecretions> My cd drive is no longer recognized at all and my block device scd0 is gone...Any idea what happened
<oled> test the drive in a different computer
<rww> andrei: DSL as in Damn Small Linux? Ask in #damnsmalllinux
<happyface_0> My fingerprint reader works with tf-tool, but won't work on login screen or sudo... I'm on Intrepid and followed this http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader_with_ThinkFinger#Intrepid
<melwtech35> anyway can someone help me configureeeeeee pg_hba.conf? i am getting errors
<wolter> hm.. didn't work
<wolter> bernz,
<Huufarted> New question!  Is there any way to increase the scrollback buffer in the default terminal?
<Flannel> happyface_0: Did you install libpam-thinkfinger, and then follow the instructions in the README.Debian file?
<rww> Huufarted: Edit > Profiles > Edit > Scrolling > Scrollback: [...] lines
<Huufarted> rww, sorry for asking the question.  Somehow I missed the preferences section first go-around.
<rww> Huufarted: no problem! gnome-terminal kinda hides it away, doesn't it :)
<Huufarted> the 'Profile' prefix threw me off, that's all.
<avtarr> hi, i would like a particular directory to be included in the PATH variable when using sudo.  i've modified the /etc/environment file but that doesn't do the trick.  is there another file that i should be editing?
<avtarr> this is on ubuntu-server 8.10
<happyface_0> no, Flannel: I didn't have libpam-thinkfinger installed
<Huufarted> Avtarr, not sure if this is a valid answer with Ubuntu, but...
<Huufarted> add it in the path in /root/.profile ?
<SkEmO> what was that program to make windows drivers work on linux?
<Huufarted> Skemo, what kind of driver?
<SkEmO> atheros
<Huufarted> ndiswrapper
<SkEmO> wifi card
<Titan8990> Huufarted, if you are adding a path it should go in .bashrc
<Huufarted> but...
<SkEmO> oh thanks
<Huufarted> that's the one, sorry, TItan.
<Huufarted> Skemo, hang on
<Huufarted> there's a better way to handle it IMO
<Titan8990> skeebo, no, you don't want to use ndiswrapper with a atheros card
<SkEmO> how?
<wolter> hey bernz, i fixed it! I just added uid=1000 to the options after user, like this 'user,uid=1000'
<Huufarted> get the ath5k source and compile and install it IMO
<rapidsecretions> My cd drive is no longer recognized at all and my block device scd0 is gone...How do I get it back?
<Titan8990> SkEmO, you want ath5k or madwifi
<Huufarted> it's a super easy process
<SkEmO> uhm, i dont know
<Huufarted> Download, extract, run 4 commands and it's done
<SkEmO> i tried with madwifi but i never got to compile it
<SkEmO> http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2009-02-06.tar.bz2
<avtarr> forgot to mention, i edited /root/.bashrc and /root/.profile as well
<SkEmO> i've got this one
<SkEmO> haven tried it yet
<avtarr> basically, i added this line: export PATH="$PATH:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin"
<Huufarted> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964836
<Huufarted> skemo, go to that link.
<SkEmO> kk
<Huufarted> download the tar.bz2 file and follow the instructions in that forum thread
<avtarr> but /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin never gets referenced when i use sudo
<Huufarted> there are 2 options in there, one is the backports module (ignore that one)
<Huufarted> the second is to compile the ath5k drivers.  That's the option you'll want since madwifi isn't working for you
<SkEmO> i have the AR480, will that work too?
<avtarr> it works if i do "sudo su -"
<avtarr> but i don't want to be logged in as root
<Huufarted> Probably.  It's an issue with all Atheros cards in Intrepid apparently
<fearful> avtarr: Then just do sudo
<SkEmO> Huufarted:  the thing with my laptop is that, i need to press a button to activate the wifi
<SkEmO> and i press it and it wont turn on
<melwtech35> anyway can someone help me configureeeeeee pg_hba.conf? i am getting errors?
<Rolcol> Does anyone know what format the video must be for Brasero to burn a VCD?
<fearful> SkEmO: Why don't your right click the network icon and hit enable wireless?
<SkEmO> suring linux initialization it says something like "wifi0 halted (hatl 13)"
<avtarr> fearful: it doesn't work.  for example this file exists: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 342 2009-02-11 17:26 /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/facter
<SkEmO> fearful:  its enabled
<avtarr> but
<avtarr> sudo facter
<avtarr> sudo: facter: command not found
<fearful> avtarr: You have to navigate to it
<wolter> hi, i'm having a problem trashing items in my ntfs drive
<fearful> avtarr: Type cd /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/facter
<avtarr> but that defeats the purpose of having it in $PATH
<fearful> oh
<fearful> avtarr: Didn't read that
<wolter> my user is part of group users, with id 100, and gid=100 is part of the options in the fstab drive line
<wolter> do i have to add a umask?
<fearful> avtarr: What kind of file is it?
<pluma> I want to resize my Ubuntu partition to less than half of its size (i.e. from 250G to 100G) and move it to the END of the gap this would create. Is there any way to do this easily?
<avtarr> ruby script
<fearful> avtarr: sudo gedit facter
<fearful> avtarr: Can you open it like that ?
<warbler99> is there a way to monitor disk access under ubuntu
<warbler99> just to see what files are being read/written
<avtarr> fearful: not sure what you mean.  typing that command anywhere in the filesystem will create a new file called "facter" owned by root
<josh1> can any one help me with desktop issues?
<avtarr> i'm trying to add the /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin directory to $PATH so that any executable in that directory can be used with sudo
<avtarr> it works if i log in as root, but not with sudo
#ubuntu 2009-02-12
<Huufarted> Josh1, just ask the question, don't ask if you can ask it.
<yves_> this may be a stupid noob-question: when i run something in terminal (e.g. espeak, i just open terminal and type espeak), how do I get back to normal terminal-mode?
<vigo> avtarr: gksudo work?
<avtarr> i've edited /root/.bashrc /root/.profile /etc/environment /etc/bash.bashrc /etc/login.defs but no dice
<vigo> hrmmm
<Huufarted> yves, first you need to ctrl-C to kill the app
<yves_> ok thx
<Huufarted> OR you can type:  espeak &
<avtarr> and /root/.bash_profile
<Huufarted> which will execute the application and return you to the terminal
<dan__> hello
<Mavericks> josh1:what is your question
<warbler99> yves: generally ctrl-c works as an escape
<mrwes> avtarr, have you tried /etc/profile?
<wolter> hi, i am unable to execute anything on my ntfs storage drive...
<mrwes> heh
<spritle> anyone upgraded to 9.04 yet?
<warbler99> if you want to drop something into the background instead of exiting you can type ctrl-z followed by "bg"
<dan__> Can anyone help me get my VNC working?
<Mavericks> wolter: permissions issue may be
<melwtech35> anyway can someone help me configureeeeeee pg_hba.conf? i am getting errors?
<gmspence> dan___ whats the problem?
<avtarr> mrwes: yup
<avtarr> export PATH="$PATH:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin"
<avtarr> with that in it
<wolter> Mavericks, yeah.. the strange thing is that my user has 'create and delete' files, so nautilus said.
<josh1> i was trying to get the Mac look alike task bar, and well.. that didnt work, i deleted my taskbar as the insturctions on a web site said to, i was able to get a taskbar back, but i cant minamize anything to it, i found out that i cant run AWN which had the mac taskbar i wanted, what can i do about both these issues?
<Huufarted> I'm looking at adding a shutdown/reboot to my cron for a weekly reboot.  What's the safest reboot command to use for this?
<dan__> I'm running RealVNC on my windows machine, and attempting to connect from my ubuntu laptop, but nothing happens when I try to use any of the VNC clients i've got installed
<wolter> Mavericks, also, i chmod +x all the files.
<Pici> avtarr: Have you relogged since you made that change?
<gregspence> the windows machine on the same network?
<dan__> Yes
<Huufarted> avtarr:  export PATH; PATH=<Your path>
<avtarr> here's the weird part
<avtarr> i just tried this...
<avtarr> sudo echo $PATH
<avtarr> - /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin
<Pici> avtarr: why sudo?
<vigo> @echo $path ,,yada yada yada
<Guest59739> hello, can anyone please tell me how many source links they got in their software sources?
<mrwes> avtarr, does the group have rites to that path?
<Huufarted> Avtarr, are YOU trying to execute this program or is some root command executing it?
<Flannel> Guest59739: You don't need any.
<nifty> flannel why not?
<spritle> can 8.10 direct upgrade to 9.04 without reinstalling?
<dan__> Ive got thee port opened, and i even got it to prompt me for a pssword once, but now it wont even do that anymmore
<Flannel> spritle: Yes.  #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions.
<fearful> avtarr: That command "sudo gedit" will open it as a text file
<Flannel> nifty: Because you don't need any source repos
<spritle> ah
<fearful> avtarr: It's a test
<avtarr> Huufarted: i'm logged in as a normal user and typing "sudo facter"
<nifty> flannel: how so? i got find anything in the software package manager
<gregspence> dan___ u get my msg?
<avtarr> Huufarted: facter is a script in that directory i mentioned
<nifty> i cannot find anything that is
<Flannel> nifty: source repositories vs binary repositories
<Huufarted> ah...
<fearful> avtarr: Yea try and open it in text "sudo gedit facter" to see if it working like the file
<xoox> I had packages from a wrong distro version in a directory that I had in my sources.list. I did an 'apt-get update' and then noticed I was going to install those packages on upgrade. I removed the line from sources.list, apt-get update; apt-get clean; but the packages are still listed for upgrade (I know they are being pulled from file on my machine through apt-cache policy). What gives?
<melwtech35> anyway can someone help me configureeeeeee pg_hba.conf? i am getting errors?
<nifty> flannel: ok so what do i need to find software such as amule, ssh, tightvnc and so forth?
<Huufarted> Avtarr, what's the exact error it gives you?
<avtarr> Huufarted: sudo: facter: command not found
<sathyrio1> nifty: use command: sudo apt-get install amule ssh tightvnc
<avtarr> but when i log in as root by doing "sudo su -"
<avtarr> then it works
<nifty> i have and it says it cannot find it
<Huufarted> Avtarr, add it to your path
<Huufarted> not to root's path
<Flannel> nifty: Er... ssh is installed by default.  amule is in universe  and tightvnc is in multiverse.  Which both are enabled by default on recent versions of Ubuntu.  Whta version of Ubuntu are you using?
<avtarr> yea it's in my path as well
<nifty> flannel: i downloaded the alternative 8.10 desktop version
<Lord_Nightmare> if i apt-get install an already insalled package and it says "<package> set to manually installed." how do i UNSET that?
<avtarr> this is really weird, i've done this a million times before
<avtarr> :/
<Huufarted> does it show up when you 'echo $PATH' without sudo?
<Lord_Nightmare> otherwise that messes up autoremove
<avtarr> yup
<redvamp128> xoox:  purge?
<Flannel> nifty: Alright.  When you installed, did you have the computer connected to the internet?
<nifty> flannel: yes
<Huufarted> perhaps control characters in the script's name.  do this:  ls -b <full_path_for_facter>
<Flannel> nifty: Alright, go ahead and pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list, I'll take a look at them
<nifty> kk one sec
<xoox> redvamp128: What command?
<nifty> flannel: http://pastebin.com/me6b3869
<Mavericks> josh1:i was trying to get the Mac look alike task bar, and well.. that didnt work, i deleted my taskbar as the insturctions on a web site said to, i was able to get a taskbar back, but i cant minamize anything to it, i found out that i cant run AWN which had the mac taskbar i wanted, what can i do about both these issues?
<redvamp128> xoox:  I don't know the usage-- but I need to check-- I just know that you have tried clean-- but have seen purge used before
<Mavericks> josh1: regarding this issue  - can you post the website the instructions?
<Pollywog> what can be done when an app's dialog box is too big for the screen?
<nifty> flannel: can i pm you?
<Flannel> nifty: Ah.  Is this a fresh install?  (That all looks fine)
<Mavericks> josh1: there might be a missing link or a piece of information in it , or sometihng related to deletion
<nifty> flannel: yes its a new install
<xoox> redvamp128: Purge is used to remove configuration files when removing a package
<Flannel> nifty: right.  Before you can install anything, you need to fetch the list of packages:  sudo apt-get update
<redvamp128> spritle:  Ask that question in #ubuntu+1 you are more likely to find someone who either has 9 or has upgraded
<nifty> flannel: i already installed the os can i still do this after installed?
<Flannel> nifty: After that, you can install stuff.  Again, ssh is already installed.  And others likely have slightly different names.  apt-cache search [whatever]
<Flannel> nifty: Yeah, you need to do this after you install.
<nifty> flannel: ok thanks ill try it now
<peope> What is the rationale for not using the preemtive kernel patch in generic kernel?
<melwtech35> anyway can someone help me configureeeeeee pg_hba.conf? i am getting errors?
<Flannel> peope: generic kernel does have PREEMPT enabled, server doesn't.
<peope> Flannel: strange.. what do we have linux-rt package for then?
<wolter> hi, how do i realize which processes need a partition? I can't unmount because some processes are using it.. and its just a storage drive.
<josh1> is there anythign i can do?
<Huufarted> vsftpd question:  My vsftpd tells me only anonymous login.  How do I enable individual user logins like normal?
<Flannel> peope: That's the realtime kernel, that's different than PREEMPT
<redvamp128> xoox:  I think I may find something that may or may not work -- sudo apt-get autoclean
<peope> Flannel: oh.. I see. Thank you :)
<BJ_> Help plz
<Bigglezor> Good Evenin/mornin
<Bigglezor> Having issues, mind if I ask a question? :)
<Pollywog> just ask the question
<letalis> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bigglezor> hehe
<Bigglezor> ookies
<Huufarted> !vsftpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftpd
<Huufarted> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Huufarted> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Huufarted> !info vsftpd
<ubottu> vsftpd (source: vsftpd): The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.7-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 96 kB, installed size 400 kB
<Bigglezor> right, well nab question, dual booting with xp 64bit, i've installed ubantu twice but it just boots straight into windows when i reset, no grub screen or anything
<Bigglezor> (ubuntu
<xoox> redvamp128: No that doesn't do anything to solve the problem
<Chlorate> My sound skips in intrepid when I have used multiple mp3 players? Any ideas?
<sathyrion> !EPA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about EPA
<Jufis> does anyone know a good mouse gesture application?
<Flannel> Huufarted: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<sathyrion> !PAE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PAE
<sathyrion> !PEA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PEA
<dogmagitron> hello can anyone tell me how i can know when my pc was last turned on and what time? thanks
<Flannel> !botabuse | sathyrion
<ubottu> sathyrion: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Huufarted> Flannel, thanks
<melwtech35> never mind i did it myslf you slops
<Pollywog> k
<Flannel> !attitude | melwtech35
<ubottu> melwtech35: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pollywog> I will have to remember that one
<Huufarted> <--- slop
<nbeebo> how many mb's would the log for this channel be?
<gregspence> hi guys anyone able to help me with my vpn.  set up pptd - can connect remotely and access system shares however cannot send any other traffic over the connection - soon as I fire up browser states connection failed
<gregspence> any ideas?
<Pici> !logs | nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<nifty> flannel: is iptables also installed by default?
<^hashbang^> !pptp
<ubottu> pptp is not good according to Bruce Schneier http://schneier.com/pptp.html  here the words insecurity are useful
<Flannel> nifty: should be.
<^hashbang^> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<gregspence> yeah but pptp is just a quick way to make sure no one can see what i'm doing over their connection
<martin101> Hello all, I wonder if someone can answer a question regarding gnome-panel?
<Xamusk> for bigger home systems (like with 4GB RAM) should I use a swap partition or is it better to use a swap file to be able to redimension it better?
<dogmagitron> hello can anyone tell me how i can know when my pc was last turned on and what time? thanks
<foolz> does anyone know how I can check what version of Beryl / Compiz / whatever it is that I have, and whether it is compatible with my Ubuntu version (7.10)?  I just upgraded to 7.10 from 7.04 and my Beryl Window Manager is making the window borders disappear
<Pollywog> dogmagitron: uptime?
<Myrtti> dogmagitron: 'uptime'
<Bodsda> foolz, compiz --version ?
<dogmagitron> thanks Pollywog and Myrtti
<Smegzor> yay!  I have a skype connection to my client after all.  How easy is it to record a skype call in Ubuntu?  On Windows there is a plugin for that but it is an exe.  If I am desperate I can install Skype on my virtual XP and do it that way.
<foolz> bodsda, thanks... seemed to work... are Compiz and Beryl the same thing now? I have been letting my linux knowledge stagnate lately unfortunately :)
<^hashbang^> Smegzor: if you get sound working through Virtualbox let me know
<Bigglezor> right, well nab question, dual booting with xp 64bit, i've installed ubantu twice but it just boots straight into windows when i reset, no grub screen or anything??
<Bodsda> foolz, nope, never where never will be -- beryl is discontinued and the compiz extras team joined with the compiz guys to create compiz-fusion
<Smegzor> ^hashbang^: I've had sound in virtualbox for ages.  I'm about to install Skype there.  I'll letcha know if that works with sound.
<dogmagitron> Pollywog and Myrtti that only tells me how long my PC has been running. Do you know how it can tell me for example when my system was last turned on?
<Forza> hey guys quick question... i have a 2.4ghz core 2 duo with 4gb of ram.... should i install x86 or x64 version of ubuntu??? what is your opinion?
<Pollywog> Bigglezor: did you forget the MBR
<Pollywog> ?
<Pollywog> dogmagitron: you might try the bootlog
<^hashbang^> Smegzor: under ubuntu being the host? you have sound from your windows system? hmmmm
<Bigglezor> well I was readying a tut that said let it do its thing and the boot screen should come up
<Smegzor> yip
<Bigglezor> *reading
<foolz> bodsda, ah, okay... I guess it might be easiest for me to just uninstall this Beryl version I have now, or whatever it is, and get the latest compiz-fusion thing then
<linuxman410> Forza x64 i would
<^hashbang^> Smegzor: I'll have to poke around somemore then =)
<Bigglezor> so left it to use hd0
<Smegzor> I disabled pulse audio
<Pollywog> you have to enable the bootlog and I think the way to do it has changed recently
<^hashbang^> Smegzor: ah, good idea
<^hashbang^> Smegzor: thx
<Bigglezor> yea, the install has changed from last time i used it
<Pollywog> it was in /etc/default
<Bigglezor> i think
<Bigglezor> but as i say, am a nab
<Forza> linuxman410, is the performane increase noticable?
<Bodsda> foolz, yes! get rid of beryl now!
<dogmagitron> thanks Pollywog
<josh1> are there any codes i can use to fix my taskbar? i have one but when i minamize things, they disaper and do not go onto it
<Bigglezor> it's set up by default to use the bootloader
<linuxman410> Forza i think it is i am running the x64 version
<Pici> josh1: you need to add the 'window list' applet to your panel.
<Forza> yeah im running x64 on my main desktop, and its great but i have 8bg of ram
<Smegzor> ^hashbang^: with pulse audio enabled, ubuntu would lose sound while virtualbox had it, unless I was playing music when I launched virtualbox.  with pulse disabled, both can use sound without issue.
<Pollywog> Bigglezor: I think you will have to install again but first read the documentation about how to finish the install
<Forza> i was wondering if it was owrth it for the laptop with 4gb considering some of the troubles you run into with x64
<Pollywog> it is a bit tricky sometimes to write the MBR correctly
<linuxman410> Forza my desktop only has 2gb ram but i notice a difference
<Bigglezor> re-installing is fine, takes no time, just the documentation i've foindf on the net if for an old ver
<Bigglezor> *found
<Bigglezor> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<^hashbang^> Smegzor: lol, I didn't enable audio in VB lol
<Pollywog> I just installed intrepid and did not have to fiddle with the MBR but I did in some versions of Debian and *buntu
<Smegzor> then there is that :)
<dogmagitron> hello can anyone tell me how i can know when firefox was last run?
<josh1> thank you Pici that did the job
<Bigglezor> well tyvm, I shall have another bash and i'll be back on either os either way :)
<Chlorate> When I run compiz and a video, the refresh rate seems wrong and the video flashes black? I'm on intrepid.
<Forza> ok thanks for the advice i will go with the x64 flavor then
<Pollywog> dogmagitron: no I think that is generally not possible
<Forza> anyone try ubuntu 9.1 yet?
<Forza> is it worth the download in the alpha stage?
<dogmagitron> thanks Pollywog I think I just found out here: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/get-last-accessed-file-time-in-ubuntu-linux/
<linuxman410> Forza i tried 9.04 alpha 4 and loved it
<Pollywog> dogmagitron: you can sometimes get a clue by looking at the browser cache
<dogmagitron> Pollywog my wife has been accessing my pc while i am asleep.........
<Forza> any noticable enhancements over 8.10?
<Pollywog> or get software like that which is used to monitor kids access
<Pollywog> dogmagitron: oic
<Pollywog> well she likes the Penguin
<dogmagitron> Pollywog lol
<bartek_> welcome, anybody has experience with ir and lirc; i have hp pavilion dv5 with remote control - hp rc6; only one button is working for me out of the box
<dogmagitron> I gave her a Penguin before going to sleep ;)
<^hashbang^> Smegzor: you use shared folders on VB?
<Pollywog> well now you know what she wants for her birthday, a computer
<linuxman410> Forza programs install easier and run better in my opinion
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to boot off a livecd.  I see an x, then a mouse pointer, then it turds out.  Ctrl+Alt+anumber doesn't dump me into a command line.  Any advice?
<gajop> hey, is there no 64bit version of flash available at ubuntu repos? I thought it was released some time ago; and no I don't mean the nspluginwrapper crap that breaks after 10min of use, i mean the real thing
<Forza> ok i will try it
<Forza> thanks
<dogmagitron> Pollywog: lol ok, ill give her this one when I get a new one :)
<Pollywog> dogmagitron: giver her an account on your machine
<craigbass1976> Is there some "safer" mode I can boot into?
<jrib> craigbass1976: what does that mean?
<BBishop> whoa .. where did /proc/acpi/wmi/WMID go in 8.10 ? :|
<Pollywog> craigbass1976: yes Ubuntu installs one
<Pollywog> by default
<craigbass1976> jrib, something that's more likely to work somewhat regardless of your graphics card
<craigbass1976> all I need is a command line
<Pollywog> craigbass1976: you can get that by hitting esc key when the machine boots
<Pollywog> then select the image you want to boot and enter the 'e' key
<craigbass1976> Pollywog, when it boots off the cd?
<Pollywog> ohhhh
<m4rk> hel0
<Pollywog> use the text install
<craigbass1976> Ahh...
 * BBishop wants /proc/acpi/wmi/WMID in 8.10 !!!!!
<celaborn> exit
<starphoenix> can anyone help me get a VNC working between ubuntu and windows?
<Pollywog> on my disc that I got in Linux Format I had an option to use a text install but when I burn my own CD I used the alternate install CD image
<Jufis> StrokeIt alternative for ubuntu?
 * YankDownUnder thinks "Ubuntu's Evil Twin"
<Pollywog> starphoenix: did you install Xming or the VNC program on Windows?
<Pollywog> I assume you want to VNC from Windows to Linux?
<craigbass1976> starphoenix, vncviewer windows-ip-address
<Bacta> Hi why can I only get libxml-2.0 from Synaptic?
<Bacta> I need libxml-2.6
<Huufarted> What's the safest 'shutdown' command to use to reboot an ubuntu machine?
<Bacta> reboot
<YankDownUnder> Bacta, Did you setup your sources to include beta/unreleased stuff?
<Bacta> Don't think so, how can I?
<craigbass1976> Pollywog, how to I boot to cli only?  I' at a boot: prompt, and haven't yet found the answer in google.  I don't want to install, just grab some files
<Pollywog> shutdown -r  0
<starphoenix> to windows from linux
<YankDownUnder> Bacta, Souces Mangler
<Huufarted> Bacta, I tried that last time and it froze at the boot progress bar
<Kryzler> Huufarted, you need to do sudo reboot
<Huufarted> thanks, Pollywog
<Huufarted> aye, Kryzler, thanks.
<Kryzler> np
<Pollywog> craigbass1976: there is an option to boot off the disk
<Pollywog> on older versions you would enter:  boot: linux
<Pollywog> or a variation of that
<Bacta> YankDownUnder: I'm in Software Sources, now where?
<YankDownUnder> Third-Party
<craigbass1976> Pollywog, disk won't boot; cooked drive
<Pollywog> oic
<Bacta> Ok, what do I add?
<YankDownUnder> Bacta, Oopos - sorry - UPDATES...sorry mate
<Bacta> kk :)
<Pollywog> craigbass1976: not sure then
<Huufarted> Offtopic for Pollywog:  You should consider being a Shellback instead of a Pollywog!
<Bacta> Tick Unsupported?
<Pollywog> Huufarted: :)
<Pollywog> craigbass1976: you can get a rescue CD
<Pollywog> there are several types
<YankDownUnder> Bacta, Yeppers...then after ya happy with that, either do the "sudo apt-get update" from the cli or update through Synaptic
<Pollywog> google for Linux system rescue
<kebomix_> hello , how to add registery key to wine ?
<YankDownUnder> Bacta, ...and the Pre-Release stuff...
<Droopsta915> Is GTK POD the best program to use for my ipod?
<Pollywog> http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Pollywog> Droopsta915: probably not
<mib_9xpe6p4u> droop - amarok maybe
<Pollywog> Amarok works and there are some others
<sileni> hey guys im having trouble installing spim in my ubuntu intrepid. My teacher said i could just do sudo apt-get install spim and it would work. But it is not working. I did research and its supposed to be in multiverse. I checked my sources.list and the multiverse repositories are uncommented. Any ideas on what i might be missing?
<Pollywog> gtkpod is good though
<Droopsta915> Is gtkpod ok to manage the songs on my ipod?
<Zambezi> Droopsta915: If you have an old iPod, you can always flash it with Rockbox.
<Pollywog> Droopsta915: yes
<YankDownUnder> sileni, Have you manually edited the sources.list and uncommented those?
<sileni> no
<YankDownUnder> sileni, Hmmm...methinks that that would be a good thing.
<Smegzor> ^hashbang^: yes i have a shared folder
<kebomix_> how to add registry key to wine ? !
<josh1> does any one know, any other way other than AWN to get a mac look alike taskbar?
<sileni> YankDownUnder: hmm ok i go try it now
<YankDownUnder> sileni, And bring me back a cheeseburger! :)
<Droopsta915> Pollywog: Thanks for the help. Zambezi, I'll try flashing it next time for now I just want to add a few songs
<YankDownUnder> josh1, http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-intrepid-into-mac-osx-leopard/2009/01/08
<rambo298> anyone know why my forward/backward arrows in firefox would gray out permanently?
<Pollywog> btw to the person who wants to boot to a command line, the System Rescue CD is very good for that but you have to download an ISO and burn it
<YankDownUnder> rambo298, There's no where to go?
<rambo298> i go to gmail ... no gray back arrow
<rambo298> i go somewhere else
<rambo298> no gray back arrow
<YankDownUnder> Pollywog, If you edit the /etc/inittab and change the default to 1, does that not correct the issue?
<YankDownUnder> rambo298, Not sure mate. Not sure...
<rambo298> i did a recent auto-update then poof ... no more forward/backward ... tried reinstalling the firefox package ... same thing
<riddlebox> hello I upgraded my system today that runs zoneminder, from the repos and now I cannot view my cameras?
<sileni> YankDownUnder: i uncommented the multiverse-restricted entries, and it still cannot find spim
<FrozenFire> Does anyone know of software for Ubuntu to manage SSHFS hosts in a GUI? I'm getting a little tired of manually juggling hosts and connecting each time via the command-line. It'd be nice if I could save host details, and connect with a single click.
<Sigurd112> anyone here?
<YankDownUnder> rambo298, Er...what about just blowing out yer profile dir for ~/.mozilla and then trying again...??
<Daemonic> Sigurd112: nope.
<FrozenFire> Sigurd112: Not a single person
<YankDownUnder> sileni, Did you do an "apt-get update" -> ??
<andrei> Bonjour, je souhaite savoir si puppy linux fonctionne avec fluxbox ...
<sileni> YankDownUnder: im currently looking at this. http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/electronics/spim if the package is available for dapper it should be available for intrepid
<sileni> YankDownUnder: yes i did sudo aptitude update
<Furu> 2cm of the edge of my laptop's lcd is damaged. does anyone know a app. that lets me just shrink my desktop so that it doesnt use the 2cm edge of the screen?
<YankDownUnder> sileni, Yes...SHOULD...
<andrei> fluxbox work with puppy linux ?
<YankDownUnder> sileni, Matter of fact, if you already know where the .deb files are for SPIM, you should be able to just d/l them and install them manually if all else fails...
<galvanize> Hi all
<Furu> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<andrei> !fluxbox
<sileni> YankDownUnder: yes but it irks me , not being able to get this with apt-get
<sileni> YankDownUnder: what am i doing wrong
<andrei> dont work !fluxbox
<kebomix_> how to add registery key to wine ?
<daleharvey> urm ok, my ubuntu (ibex) laptop that has been running fine for quite a few month today, suddently was unable to boot tonight
<sileni> YankDownUnder: let me cat my sources.list , and can you please take a look?
<happyface_0> kebomix_: run regedit
<YankDownUnder> sileni, I'd tend to reckon that the person responsible for packaging it did not upgrade themselves...
<Gnea> sileni: there's probably a very good reason why it's not in intrepid...probably because it isn't actively maintained anymore
<daleharvey> on boot it enters the initramfs shell
<YankDownUnder> sileni, You'll have to pastebin it mate.
<Furu> andrei  do u think i can use that program to solve my problem:P?
<^hashbang^> kebomix: join #winehq
<andrei> i'm loling
<galvanize> I have changed my prompt, by ' set prompt='blahblah', and now I want to reset it to original. so I try set prompt again and it changes but when i close the terminal and restart it, it goes back to one i don't want? any help?
<andrei> :)
<rambo298> YankDownUnder: where's the mozilla profile?
<sileni> YankDownUnder: http://rafb.net/p/vCpAUp76.html
<daleharvey> with a few errors, the main one looking like mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuuid ....... on /root failed
<Gnea> galvanize: tcsh?
<YankDownUnder> rambo298, In your home dir, most likely it's called ".mozilla"
<galvanize> bash
<rambo298> i see it but there're several dirs there ... appreg  extensions  firefox  mozver.dat  pluginreg.dat  plugins
<YankDownUnder> sileni, Looks good - did you do the "apt-get update" or whatever, to reload the database?
<^hashbang^> galvanize: add export PS1=`\u@\h \w > ' to your ~/.bashrc
<rambo298> in firefox? there's profiles.ini
<Gnea> galvanize: oh, then you're doing it wrong on both fronts. bash doesn't use 'set', it exports the PS1 value. also, you'd need to place it in ~/.bashrc to have any permanent effect
<sileni> YankDownUnder: yes, i did
<galvanize> ok thanks everyone
<rj_> hi all out ther
<YankDownUnder> sileni, I just checked the forums...
<YankDownUnder> sileni, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=971047
<Dartel> Help I don't have gnome panels anymore running everything by searchinh hard drive
<chris___> hey im having trouble figuring out how to limit a user to sections of an svn repository rather than the whole repo?
<chris___> any thoughts gents?
<YankDownUnder> sileni, It appears as though the package was removed on purpose, though you can still get the packages and manually install them...
 * YankDownUnder looks around for gents...finds none, goes back to wheezing
<craigbass1976> Ok, I found a "safe graphics" mode, and am up and running.  When I mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt, I get the wrongfs type, blahblah.  Is the drive too far gone?  I can fdisk it
<Huufarted> Can anybody answer for me what libdrm is?
<sileni> YankDownUnder: thank you so much i appreciate you taking your time to help me
<delco83> chris set the permission on group and put them in that group
<YankDownUnder> Huufarted, A systems library for DRM
<YankDownUnder> sileni, No a worry mate.
<delco83> !chgrp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chgrp
<Gnea> galvanize: this should help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132173
<Huufarted> YankDownUnder, DRM = Digital Rights Management?
 * YankDownUnder needs more coffee, or electroshock
<^hashbang^> Huufarted: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/general/libdrm.html
 * riddlebox goes to get the cables and battery
<Huufarted> ty
<YankDownUnder> Huufarted, I'd assume so, unless it means "Domestic Revisionary Motel"
<galvanize> is there a way to reset to the original .bashrc if i stupidly didn't make a backup?
<Dartel> Help I don't have gnome panels anymore running everything by searchinh hard drive
<^hashbang^> libdrm provides core library routines for the X Window System to directly interface with video hardware using the Linux kernel's Direct Rendering Modules
<Huufarted> YankDownUnder, nope.  "Direct Rendering Module" which explains why it's needed for some graphics drivers.
<YankDownUnder> galvanize, There should be a skeleton of that - so if you search on just "bashrc" you should be able to find it and replace the one you broke...
<Huufarted> thanks for the link
<Huufarted> and I'm outta here for now.  Off of work for the day.
<Gnea> sileni: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<Nathan1995> KDE4000
<YankDownUnder> Huufarted, Awesome...now we both know what it's for! (And it's not for a cheeseburger, so I'm uninterested now) :)
<Nathan1995> :D
<galvanize> yankdownunder, where do you mean search?
<YankDownUnder> galvanize, Anywhere...hang on a tick...I'll find it...
<sileni> Gnea: why ?
<chris___> delco83: without sounding retarded, how do I set permissions on a folder in a repo? its not like finding a regular folder
<Gnea> sileni: it seems they took scim and distributed its capabilities into 8.04 and 8.10
<KDE4000> Nathan1995
<sileni> Gnea, i was asking about spim not scim haha
<Nathan1995> hi
<KDE4000> hi
<KDE4000> lol
<Nathan1995> lol
<YankDownUnder> galvanize, It's living under /etc/skeleton/.bashrc => make a copy of that over the one you toasted and you'll be right
<Nathan1995> im normally only on ##networking on fn
<Gnea> sileni: ... *facepalm*
 * YankDownUnder thinks there's a bit of a diff between spim and scim...not much, just one letter, but enough...
<^hashbang^> sileni: mips simulator?
<galvanize> yankdownunder, thanks so much for the help.
<YankDownUnder> galvanize, Buy me a cheeseburger and we'll be even! :)
<sileni> ^hashbang^: yes, trying to get it to work in intrepid
<^hashbang^> sileni: ok were you able to compile it?
<galvanize> anytime you're around my part of town get in touch :)
<sileni> ^hashbang^: nope reading through README
<YankDownUnder> galvanize, Roger that, Houston
<RandomJohn> Anny one know why my computer would keep freezing?
<^hashbang^> sileni: ah ok I'll skip the readme and just try to complie it =)
<YankDownUnder> RandomJohn, Cuz it's cold?
<RandomJohn> -_-'
<Gnea> sileni: looks like 'spim' is being worked on :) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/
<sileni> ^hashbang^: im trying to find the xspim version. i don't dare deal with the terminal version
<RandomJohn> It's not that cold.
<YankDownUnder> RandomJohn, Mate, when that happens, first I'd check dust on fans/cpu/gpu and etc etc etc...that at least resolves an actual hardware issue. Then I'd test the mem...then I'd start on software
<daleharvey> can anyone please give me a hand, my hard drive has seemingly dissapeared from my laptop and theres a bunch of stuff I could really ddo with not losing
<^hashbang^> sileni: ah, ok I'm tryin to install the spim terminal version =)
<daleharvey> it has been working perfectly up till tonight when it booted into initramfs
<RandomJohn> Thanks YankDownUnder :D
<sileni> ^hashbang^: hmm
<sileni> ^hashbang^: im going to install both
<^hashbang^> sileni: resolving complie deps like installing bison right now
<Gnea> !revu
<ubottu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<^hashbang^> sileni: and flex
<Gnea> that's awesome, didn't know about revu
<YankDownUnder> daleharvey, I'll assume you've booted with the LiveCD and checked that the disk was still there and visible?
<^hashbang^> sileni: ok spim installed fine
<Symmetria> hrm
<sileni> ^hashbang^: do you know where i can find the xpim package
<Symmetria> man, I wish ubuntu had a proper network install cd
<^hashbang^> sileni: I downloaded it all from http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~larus/spim.html
<mzz> hi! I'm going to do something terribly rude and ask about a problem on a system I can't currently access: its nautilus icons (and desktop context menu) sometimes disappear. Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<daleharvey> YankDownUnder: I dont have a live cd handy, ive been trying to search from the shell, the drive by-uuid is trying to boot seems there
<daleharvey> but currently downloading a livecd
<oem> hello
<YankDownUnder> daleharvey, I'll assume you've tried like "fdisk -l /dev/sda" and you actually see the drive and the partitions, yah?
<rambo298> YankDownUnder: i punted ... i installed seamonkey and will use that ... txs
<^hashbang^> sileni: darn, xspim won't install for somereason... says I don't have stubs-32.h (which is correct, i'm using 64bit
<YankDownUnder> rambo298, Way cool...(as long as it ain't Internet Exploder)
<oem> where is the controle bar for the power of sound ?
<rambo298> YankDownUnder: ie doesn't even render my joomla web site correctly; it's not w3c compliant and it total crap
<daleharvey> fdisk isnt a command in initramfs
<YankDownUnder> Power of Sound? Is that a band?
<mzz> ^hashbang^: pastebin the last 20 lines or so of output?
<oem> i can change it but no appear
<YankDownUnder> rambo298, We knew it was total fecal matter when it first came out. Just put pearls on it is all they've done since...
<mzz> oem: do you mean when pressing keyboard buttons for volume control?
<oem> yes, the controle bar volume
<Sarthor> routing for multiple uplinks /providers, my question is here, HELP
<oem> of volume
<daleharvey> and no, you cant assume I have done much other than panic :P
<^hashbang^> mzz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117074/
<rambo298> YankDownUnder: ha my company just pushed out office 2007 ... what a total hairball ... pure doodoo
<oem> y a des français ici ?
<mzz> ^hashbang^: notice "gcc -m32", it's trying to build a 32-bit binary.
<Sarthor> routing for multiple uplinks /providers, my question is here, HELP  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/routing-for-multiple-uplinks-providers-703789/
<mzz> ^hashbang^: pastebin config.log?
<daleharvey> and tentative google searches, which havent given me back much
<YankDownUnder> rambo298, They need to have some thought...2007 is, well, yuck.
<^hashbang^> mzz: so I need to run make -m64
<mzz> ^hashbang^: no, not make. I think its configure may have misdetected something. Hang on.
<bartek_> anybody has experience with ir and lirc; i have hp pavilion dv5 with remote control - hp rc6; only one button is working for me out of the box
<oem> i have ubuntu (gos3) but i can't see the controle bar for the volume
<sileni> ^hashbang^: hmm that is wierd im running 64 bit and i got it to work
<mzz> ^hashbang^: http://www.cs.wisc.edu/~larus/SPIM/spim.tar.gz is what you're trying to build, right?
<^hashbang^> hmm
<^hashbang^> mzz: yea
<oem> can you suck my ass ?
<^hashbang^> mzz: xspim
<oem> user
<^hashbang^> oem: please watch your language
<mzz> ^hashbang^: ugh, no autotools build system. This'll take a minute.
<oem> ta gueule batard
<AETE_KRAOUD> hi all
<^hashbang^> mzz: lol yea I had that same problem
<oem> je nique ta mère
<^hashbang^> !fr | oem
<ubottu> oem: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<oem> ok merci
<mzz> ^hashbang^: he knows that, he's just cursing in french for some reason
<YankDownUnder> I believe that the French speaking channel is not quite this one...I could be mistaken...
<^hashbang^> mzz: lol I know
<^hashbang^> mzz: =)
<oem> je fais comment ?
<quadaptor> exists a command thats extract n bytes from the middle (= a specified position) of a file, like tail/head?  e.g. command -s 35 -b 29  => extract 29 bytes from byte/position 35 (starts at 29. byte)
<^hashbang^> mzz: the -m32 is in the Makefile
<xoox> quadaptor: Maybe awk. Try #bash.
<mzz> ^hashbang^: meh, looks like the Makefile forces that. It's probably easier to fetch 32-bit libraries and headers to build against than to get this to build in 64-bit.
<AETE_KRAOUD> i lost a partition of ext3 filesystem because a stupid click in  windows (dual boot) what to do to recover it?
<mzz> quadaptor: iirc sed can do that
 * mzz looks it up
<^hashbang^> mzz: compat libs here I come
<AETE_KRAOUD> do you want me to paste to paste bin the fdisk -lu ?
<^hashbang^> mzz: tho, I don't need spim or xspim... lol
<Wizzup> zzz
<carpeliam|pidgin> i'm not hearing any audio output when i use aplay etc, but other devices connected to my soundcard play just fine- something's wrong with my audio setup, but how do i debug it?
<^hashbang^> mzz: sileni needed it
<mzz> ah
<xoox> !sound | carpeliam|pidgin
<ubottu> carpeliam|pidgin: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<^hashbang^> mzz: but thank you for the help =)
<ari_stress> good morning all :)
<mzz> quadaptor: hrm, this is trivial with sed if it involves lines instead of bytes...
<AETE_KRAOUD> ari_stress, : good morning
<mzz> I apparently forgot how to do it with bytes
<xoox> quadaptor: You can use head and tail with the --bytes option
<Furu> does anyone know a app, that would let me corp 90% of my lcd and let the edge stay black since its damaged and not readable? msg me please if you know one:)
<fj1> :) hello
<mzz> quadaptor: you can always just chain head and tail, of course
<quadaptor> mzz: no, i must define bytes. :-/
<xoox> quadaptor: --bytes
<AETE_KRAOUD> how can i recover a dissapeared partition in ubuntu ?
 * ^hashbang^ needs sleep... 
<Wizzup> zzz
<^hashbang^> wb Wizzup
<quadaptor> but tail/head returns first OR last bytes, thats right?
<fj1> I have a broadcom card in my dell mini9 that I can't get intrepid to play nice with. I've been all over the forums, and I'm out of ideas. Can anyone suggest anything?
<^hashbang^> !sleep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep
<Wizzup> Oh, did I 'zzz' in here already? hehe.
<Wizzup> (afk)
<AETE_KRAOUD> quadaptor,  : yes
<quadaptor> or using "head -b 10 | tail -b 5" ... or so :)
<mzz> quadaptor: yes, but you can chain them
<mzz> quadaptor: yes, that.
<quadaptor> mzz: okay, i'll try it... tomorrow. :-)
<quadaptor> thx for help
<Dartel> How do I turn gnome panels back on?
<AETE_KRAOUD> guys any idea how to recover my lost partition in linux ?
<AETE_KRAOUD> it was ext3
<AETE_KRAOUD> but it is lost because of windows stupidity..
<letalis> Dartel: if you have a means to run a command in x running gnome-panel & would load them again
<Dartel> will try
<wizard23> can someone help me with the sound diappearing after an upgrade in 8.10
<Gnea> AETE_KRAOUD: no idea, perhaps you could explain exactly what happened?
<letalis> wizard23: do you have multiple sound devices?
<Raac> big botnet
<AETE_KRAOUD> Gnea,  :exactly ? ok
<Gnea> AETE_KRAOUD: yes, *exactly*.
<AETE_KRAOUD> Gnea,  :deal!
<Gnea> :)
<AETE_KRAOUD> so i had an ntfs partition
<pregier> wizard23:  fwiw, the best sound howto I've seen for ubuntu yet is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 , though this won't help with hardware setup
<Kryzler> wizard23, you may need to reassign your sound device to the default sound device
<AETE_KRAOUD> and i dual boot with windows and ubuntu
<SkEmO> where can i get games for intrepid?
<wizard23> well i have one sound device t42
<AETE_KRAOUD> so one day (yesterday ) i deleted the partition from windows with hust a click
<letalis> wizard23: is it capable of being setup as a surround sound setup?
<Gnea> AETE_KRAOUD: hrm, try to fit as much as you can on one line - makes it easier for others to help too
<mzz> SkEmO: a bunch are available the same way other software is (synaptic or whichever apt frontend you prefer)
<AETE_KRAOUD> Gnea, : ok i will do that this time :-)
<mib_9xpe6p4u> what are you doing running your gui as root for in the first place? that was your first mistake
<Gnea> AETE_KRAOUD: please :)
<wizard23> no
 * mzz wonders who mib_9xpe6p4u is replying to
<wizard23> want to see also error out put?
<CNLiberal> i need some MDADM help...is anyone available?
<letalis> pastbin it please
<letalis> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gnea> !raid | CNLiberal
<ubottu> CNLiberal: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<xoox> I had packages from a wrong distro version in a directory that I had in my sources.list. I did an 'apt-get update' and then noticed I was going to install those packages on upgrade. I removed the line from sources.list, apt-get update; apt-get clean; but the packages are still listed for upgrade (I know they are being pulled from file on my machine through apt-cache policy). What gives? How do I remove references to these packages?
<epcom> oooi
<SkEmO> mzz:  but im not at my lappy with linux, im on windows
<epcom> ?
<mzz> SkEmO: iirc synaptic has a way to spit out a list of files to download
<wolter> what does the sm-disable option do?
<yoyoned> SkEmO: getdeb.net
<CNLiberal> i'm aware of those resources, however, I'm still having issues with it
<CNLiberal> specifically...when I boot my machine, it shows all 6 drives in /proc/mdstat
<CNLiberal> cat /proc/mdstat shows the array as clean
<CNLiberal> but a moment later /dev/sde1 drops out
<CNLiberal> should I fail that drive then try initiating the array?
<alan> is this where i can go to get help with ubuntu setup/
<alan> ?
<ojb> v
<jruss> Hi I have been with ubuntu for a while but I am an IRC noob, so please go easy on me. I am having a bizarre system failure and I have run out of ideas of how to track it down.
<jruss> I get a kernel panic at boot
<mzz> alan: probably!
<mzoer> hello newbie here
<alan> i am having trouble installing compiz, hoping for some assistance
<letalis> jruss: what was the last major change you made before the panic
<Gnea> CNLiberal: not sure, never used it. if I were to start anywhere, it'd be with step #7 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<_DEL> how do i remove gnome desktop environment?
<mzoer> anyone able to help me install my wireless adapter?
<jruss> well it doesn't happen consistently
<jruss> it first happened a few months ago
<CNLiberal> Gnea...thanks i'll look
<jruss> the panic says that it failed to sync and it could not find init
<mzz> alan: what are you trying to do exactly? If you have a regular ubuntu install you probably already have compiz, although it may not be running
<jruss> however if my system sits off for a little while then things boot up fine
<alan> no, not that simple unfortunately
<letalis> jruss: maybe a hardware issue if your system does it intermittantly
<mzz> jruss: that sounds like it's not picking up the root filesystem (or probably actually the drive that is on) for some reason
<jruss> but after running for any where from minutes to a few days it will hang hard
<CNLiberal> i'm gonna try marking the disk as bad
<Gnea> jruss: is your CPU or motherboard overheating?
<jruss> and then when  I reboot I get the kernel panic
<ari_stress> _DEL: you want to use text mode only?
<CNLiberal> i hope i don't break this thing
<alan> i uninstalled what i had, trying to install a newer version, because i wanted a different alt-tab app switcher
<pregier> jruss:  have you tried any hardware diagnostics yet?
<jruss> i used lm-sensor to check temps
<jruss> MB and CPU were in the 35-40 range
<Gnea> jruss: what do they usually report back?
<jruss> there wasn't a heave load
<alan> and now i cant get the new version working, and i never set up the original version myself, so i dont know what to do for that
<Gnea> jruss: celcius?
<mzz> jruss: if it breaks intermittently and then stays broken until you leave the system off for a while that definitely sounds like either bad hardware or a loose cable to me
<pregier> jruss:  smartctl -a /dev/sdX might be worth checking out
<jruss> yes C
<_DEL> ari_stress I have kde installed
<mzz> jruss: what pregier said is an excellent idea
<mzoer> can anyone help with a wireless installation question?
<mzz> jruss: I'd also physically replug the relevant (hd) cables
<jruss> I checked out smartctl on my disks and they all passed
<mzz> mzoer: just ask the question (I probably can't answer but someone else might)
<jruss> I unhooked all disk but the boot disk and I still get the kernel panic
<mzz> jruss: I'd need a few more lines from the failing kernel to confirm it's not finding the hd
<jruss> I also ran e2fsck on the boot drive with the -c option to check badblocks and it passed
<mzz> jruss: (perhaps take a picture of the screen and upload that somewhere)
<ari_stress> _DEL: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, but i'm not sure whether it will break your ubuntu or not
<jruss> give me a minute and I will get you the actual message when it fails
<mzz> jruss: if it's just the filesystem that's bad I'd expect it to fail differently (no intermittent boot failure and no hard hang, "just" a forced remount readonly)
<jruss> it is short
<AETE_KRAOUD> I am dual booting windows and ubuntu  and i had two partitions ntfs and three ext3 and swap for linux . so before 3 days i used mkfs.ext3 and maked the ntfs to an ext3 partition and everything was fine.... but yesterday i booted on windows and i shaw that the ntfs D:/ ICON was still there ... sto i deleted because i thought it was not useful but as long as i booted linux the ext3 has been also vanished and i can't find anywhere . i
<AETE_KRAOUD> type fdisk -lu  and it becomes clear that windows has maked the new ext3 partition  .. just free space . The bad thing is tha had some data in there and i want to  know if there is a posibiliity to recover the partition somehow . Ithink that it must be possible because i hevent formated it i have just hit delete from windows but windows was showing an empty device so windows was just searching for the old ntfs partition and insteed
<mzoer> When I boot Ubuntu, there are no lights on my Microsoft wireless aapter, how do I install it?
<AETE_KRAOUD> it found nothing . So how to recover my ext3 deleted by the windows partition ?
<mzz> heh
<x_O> hey anyone try watching hulu.com videos on ubuntu lately?
<x_O> abc has blocked linux
<x_O> anyone know of a way to get it to work again?
<_DEL> ari_stress, i guess we will find out.lol.
<x_O> tried safari and firefox in wine with flash
<jrib> x_O: ask abc?
<x_O> no thats what im here
<x_O> they wont do anything
<_DEL> ari_stress, tnx
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: I've done (roughly) that and gotten my data back by repartitioning (using fdisk) to the *exact* same layout
<wolter> hey kinja-sheep, whats up? its just me, bothering you again
<jrib> x_O: if they don't know they have customers who want linux support then they definitely won't do anything, yes
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz :yes ok but the right /dev/sda5 is substituted by the home partition
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: so if you simply create another partition in the empty space (and make very sure you do not format it) you may be able to mount it again just fine
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: the partition numbers don't matter
<jruss> Here is the message when it fails to boot:
<jruss> Starting up...
<jruss> [   2.464672] Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try Passing init= option to kernel
<Jufis> is there good drivers for logitech vx nano mouse to make the extra buttons work?
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: (although you may have to fix up fstab to put the right partition in the right place, of course)
<x_O> yea one person is going to make a difference
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: hmmm so you mean the command mkfs.ext3 ?
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: no!
<x_O> looking for a workaround not a suggestion to email abc lol
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: do *not* run anything with "mkfs" in it. You do not want to make a filesystem, you already have one
<alan> i had compiz 0.7.4, tried to get 0.7.8 - that is not in my package manager so i tried to download and compile source from compiz-fusion.org, but a script was missing from the archive
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: you'd just run fdisk (or possibly something fancier, like gparted) to create a new partition, making sure it is *not* formatted (left uninitialized)
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz : yes ok so what do i have to type to make it live again ?
<alan> i tried following instructions on ubuntu.com, and it installed, but just freezes my computer immediately when i run
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: I'm not sure if you can do this through gparted. If you can that'd probably be easiest.
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz : you mean i have to count which is the empty space?
<pregier> jruss:  do you have any lines from before your panic?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, you not there?
<jruss> there are no lines
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: if there is no other free space and all space was used before using fdisk for this is probably pretty easy too (if you don't mind a text-based interface)
<wolter> i need help with suspend, i can't wake it up after suspending.
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: yes gparted is easy  but does not support ext3 only ext2
<jruss> that is all the comes up after grub
<lacita> need to know what wireless driver i m running? Any ideas?
<j03lar50n> how come ifconfig doesn't tell me 'DNS Servers' and 'Search Domains'? i need to populate those fields to edit my Manual IPv4 settings of my Static Wired Connection
<wolter> i pressed both keys and mouse buttons.
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: it doesn't matter. You do *not* need this utility to do anything with filesystems. *just* with raw partitions.
<Crazytom> I'm using intrepid and trying a get a wordpress install going but it says it's can't load the mysql extention.  I'm on my 5th hour of this and slightly frustrated.  can someone give me a hand?  Thanks in advance
<mzoer> anyone here ever install any new hardware that wasn't plug and play?
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: I'm not sure gparted lets you do this (create a partition without initializing (formatting) it)
<jruss> I am fairly certain that some hardware is going bad I just don't know what hardware it could be or how to narrow it down
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: me too :-)
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: do you want to try doing this with fdisk?
<pregier> jruss:  once you get it panicking, is it a sure thing?  if so, you can get hacky information about the root partition from grub
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz : yes
<jruss> pregier
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz :can you give a small example ?
<jruss> how do I get more info
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: ok. Do you happen to have a hard disk around with at least as much free space as the entire affected drive's size?
<mustangg> hey the chan.  I'm trying to find out from where does the installer (alt iso) get the hostname to populate the field for that part of the installation.
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: yes an external hdd
<jruss> it will always boot up if I let it sit off for a while
<jrib> x_O: the workaround is to install windows in a vm or whatever.  I'm serious about letting hulu.com know about linux support
<jruss> then after I use it for a while it will freeze, no keyboard, mouse, ssh
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz : the wd 320 GB :-) in ntfs .
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: you could copy the entire raw hd image to that. That way you can't lose any data if you make a mistake using fdisk. That'll take a while though.
<jruss> and it will kernel panic at boot
<pregier> jruss:  if you can get to a grub prompt, try looking around your your partition with something like "cat (hd0,X)/<TAB><TAB>" to see if it can actually list files on that partition
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: thanks nice idea
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz : i will keep the important data at least :-)
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: (personally I wouldn't bother, but the data on this system isn't *that* valuable, so...)
<pregier> jruss:  if you can't even list files then you've narrowed it down pretty close to your hard drive
<jruss> pregier: I have it booted now because it has been off
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: I meant boot from a livecd and dd the entire raw disk image over. That way you can re-attempt the recovery if it fails.
<jruss> what should I look at at
<pregier> jruss:  if it's working fine,  look closer at "smartctl -a /dev/sdX"
<lacita> need to know what wireless driver i m running? Any ideas?
<mzz> lacita: dmesg usually has that information
<jruss> I have run e2fsck and badblocks on the boot and root partitions and everything passed
<mzz> lacita: (that's a command to run, try "dmesg|less")
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: dd is that a tool that i need ?
<lacita> mzz: thanks
<pregier> jruss:  that's your filesystem; mzz mentioned if it was the contents of the filesystem you'd get different errors
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: i think tha writes raw data 0101010 on the drive?
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: if you want to do this backup that's a tool you can use (although I've used simply "cat" or "cp" to do the same thing with no obvious ill effect)
<rapidsecretions> My cd drive is no longer recognized at all and my block device scd0 is gone...How do I get it back?
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: it can copy raw data to and from drives and files.
<bartek_> i need help with remote control
<pregier> jruss:  we're worried now about the hard drive itself cutting out intermittently, which wouldn't show in the filesystem contents
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz:  aha it is a raw cat so :-)
<Crazytom> does anyone know about mysql in ubuntu?
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: thankz!!!!!!!!
<lacita> mzz: omg so much information!!!
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: thanks a lot for the infos
<jruss> what do you mean the hard drive cutting out?
<jruss> what other test can I run on it? It passed smartctl, fsck, and badblocks
<pregier> jruss:  sometimes a hard drive will just stop responding; when this happens, there is no immediate corruption of the filesystem except for an unclean dismount
<ubuntuphr3k> I've graced this channel with my presence.
<georgy_28> Crazytom, : what is the problem ?
<ubuntuphr3k> :)
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: I'd need your "fdisk -l /dev/sd_whatever_your_drive_is" output to tell you what to type into fdisk to (hopefully) recover the partition
<pregier> jruss:  smartctl shows a lot of information beyond simple pass/fail
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: ok one minute
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: do you want to paste it to paste bin ?
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: yes please
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: ok
<Crazytom> georgy_28, I get this error
<jruss> if I run smartctl -t what would be the pertenent info?
<Crazytom> georgy_28, Your PHP installation appears to be missing the MySQL extension which is required by WordPress.
<pregier> jruss:  smartctl -t just initiates a test.  I said smartctl -a
<bernz> Crazytom, mysql can be installed in ubuntu (command is probably 'sudo apt-get install mysql'), and then it can be used by web app frameworks and anything else you like, so yes :-)
<Crazytom> georgy_28, and this one Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration
<georgy_28> Crazytom, : try to install php5-mysql
<pregier> jruss:  you want to look at the raw smart attributes table as well as any isolated failures logged
<CNLiberal> i think i have the drive added back, but jfs_fsck is having issues.  The array isn't started, so I'm gonna reboot
<Crazytom> georgy_28, i've reinstalled it twice
<pregier> jruss:  neither of these has anything to do with selftests, i.e. smartctl -t
<kindofabuzz> how would i change gnome-terminal to start up in ~/Desktop instead of just ~?
<mzz> jruss: there's a passed/not passed summary near the top iirc, but looking at the individual values can be interesting too
<mustangg> any possibilities for why a fresh install seems to know my previous hostname? I've thoroughly dd'd the drives which were involved.
<georgy_28> Crazytom, : oh !!
<jruss> what is the command to get the info I need for this drive?
<alan> anyone can help with getting compiz to run without freezing??
<mzz> kindofabuzz: mmm, if gnome-terminal sets TERM to something recognizable (not just "xterm") you could do that in your bashrc
<computer_> anyone have experience with festival?
<Crazytom> georgy_28, was that a good oh?
<kindofabuzz> mzz, so check .bashrc?
<pepperjack> alan: id check your driver. if using nvidia install the nvidia-glx driver
<mzz> kindofabuzz: not so much "check" as "add some code" :)
<_DEL> ari_stress, do you know how to reinstall?
<atom^x> Crazytom, have you installed mysql? and is it running?
<kindofabuzz> mzz, k thanks, i'll experiment =)
<wolter> kinja-sheep!!!!!
<mzz> kindofabuzz: (something like "[[ $TERM = gnome-terminal ]] && cd ~/Desktop")
<alan> pepperjack: pretty sure i installed that first thing after ubuntu
<pepperjack> alan: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<georgy_28> Crazytom, :http://codex.wordpress.org/Installing_WordPress maybe this will help you :
<mzz> oh hey, I have gnome-terminal
<Crazytom> atom^x, it's been installed but i'm not totally sure it's running
<mzz> kindofabuzz: drat, my gnome-terminal sets TERM=xterm. Yours may differ though (this isn't ubuntu)
<mzz> kindofabuzz: ah, try with COLORTERM instead of TERM
<cxvxb> root, are you using irc as sudo?
<UncleGemc> when I kill X it just restarts and prompts login how do I keep it dead?
<alan> pepperjack: "mouse" "kbd" "nvidia" "nvidia"
<kindofabuzz> k
<mzz> UncleGemc: you need to stop gdm. That's probably close to "/etc/init.d/gdm stop", but not quite that
<Kryzler> ubuntu uses bash by default yeah?
 * mzz waits for someone to correct him
<mzz> Kryzler: not for /bin/sh
<Pici> mzz: Thats actually correct.
<UncleGemc> ok, ty I will lok at it
<UncleGemc> look*
<mzz> yay, lucky guess
<bernz> mzz, what about switching to a text session (ctrl-alt-f1)
<Dr_Willis> Kryzler,  bash is the default  USER shell.. sh (dash) is the default system shell
<mzz> Kryzler: is the default login shell though iirc
<atom^x> Crazytom, search for lamp install guide...
<bernz> mzz, (assuming the point is to get to a non-X shell of some sort)
<Kryzler> cool
<pepperjack> alan: gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log  see if you see any errors around the time it freezes etc not sure
<mzz> bernz: oh, good point.
<Crazytom> this one? htps://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<cxvxb> Listen up: If you're using the mplayer that Ubuntu comes with, rather than compiling the latest version of mplayer, you are missing out on 3 years of development. the mplayer that comes with ubuntu is 3 YEARS old. There's a ton of more codecs and formats that are supported.
<mzz> UncleGemc: if what you're actually trying to do is get a non-X shell just do what bernz said
<Droopsta915> Whats a good application to extract .rar files?
<atom^x> Crazytom, ubutto has a link I am sure.
<mzz> UncleGemc: and it's probably cleaner to run the /etc/init.d/gdm stop from there than to do it from inside a running X session.
<bernz> mzz, but your suggestion is more "effective"
<Gnea> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<atom^x> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mzz> bernz: well, it depends on what he's actually trying to do (get to a non-X terminal or stop X)
<UncleGemc> well, you see im on windows right now with xming and I don't really need x on the linux box running right?
<bernz> UncleGemc, right, X is only for humans (to see what's going on)
<kindofabuzz> mzz, it was easier than i thought, just ad cd /home/<user>/Desktop to the end of .bashrc
<mzz> UncleGemc: probably not. May want to stop it from restarting when the system reboots if this system is (normally) only used remotely.
<Dr_Willis> UncleGemc,   You dont need  x Running.. but you may want to keep X and the apps installed..
<mzz> kindofabuzz: that'll always do it, not just for gnome-terminal.
<Dr_Willis> I use xming all the time. :) its handy
<alan> pepperjack: its been a few days since i last attempted to run compiz - i guess ill need to run it again, let it freeze, then check the .log?
<UncleGemc> I want to keep it installed I just dont need it ran locally
<Crazytom> atom^x, that's what I was following
<bernz> kindofabuzz, there's also a ".profile" (i think a very ancient tradition, but i could be wrong about that), which most shells respect
<pepperjack> alan: maybe id cp the log after that and check ubuntu forums for similar problems.
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: here you are http://pastebin.com/m6e15c80d
<_DEL> does anyone know how to reinstall gnome?
<pregier> ... so i've been having a heck of a time switching inputs on my hauppauge pvr-250 under intrepid; v4l2-ctl is supposed to do this now instead of ivtvctl, but no luck here.  Has anyone else seen this?
<bernz> (and into which you could put "last minute hacks" for login)
<redvamp128> _DEL:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<AETE_KRAOUD> _DEL, : yes install kde and then install gnome again :-)
<jruss> I don't recall seeing any errors reported when I ran the smartctl test
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: oh, great, you actually know the old layout
<jruss> but now the system has hung
<mustangg> is there any good docs/faq on how to do a fresh install with raid0 (for LVM), during setup but before selecting to use LVM reconfigures things on its own..?
<jruss> and I won't be able to run it again
<AETE_KRAOUD> _DEL, : or do it from the coomand line :-)
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz : ofcourse :-)
<redvamp128> AETE_KRAOUD:  why does he have to install KDE-- why not just XFCE-- Xubuntu
<alan> pepperjack: thanks, i had no idea where to look, this is a starting point at least
<timbojimbo> yo.. any one with amarok?
<redvamp128> AETE_KRAOUD:  Much smaller footprint than KDE
<mzz> mustangg: this is not the best solution, but what you could do is just use any livecd to set up lvm/raid/etc the way you like it, then run the installer
<AETE_KRAOUD> redvamp128,  : no KDE is actually better and faster
<Dante123> hi all, installed gnomeppp and what I thought was the latest Conexant driver (deb file) on friends Dell Inspiron 1501 for modem (version has same kernel number as the Ubuntu 8.10 he is running).  However, there is no modem detected on the system.  Is there some command I have to run or something to get the modem detected?  Modprobe? or some config command?
<AETE_KRAOUD> redspike,  : KDE rocks
<carpii> i have a web server and want to mount my new 2nd drive to hold two different directories. Can I do this via mount, or should I just use symlinks from drive 1 to drive 2?
<mzz> mustangg: iirc it'll let you use the lvm lvs that already exist
<_DEL> thanks AETE_KRAOUD, redvamp128
<redvamp128> AETE_KRAOUD:  actually My KDE takes about 1min 42 seconds to load and takes up more room on the drive than my XFCE (which takes 46 seconds to load)
<_DEL> its installing from command
<timbojimbo> AETE_KRAOUD: I have heard alot about KDE but as of now i still like gnome better man
<kindofabuzz> woohoo Lenny this weekend! =)
<AETE_KRAOUD> redvamp128, : i use KDE in my laptop
<redvamp128> AETE_KRAOUD:  my gnome actually takes 52 seconds to load
<AETE_KRAOUD> redvamp128,  : and it is faster than ecerything !!!!!!!1
<timbojimbo> AETE_KRAOUD:  i have also used kde, don't really like it
<mustangg> mzz: been trying that but am having difficulty making things stick. Dunno if it's fakeraid related or not at this poiint but...
<redvamp128> AETE_KRAOUD:  though 36 seconds to load my LXDE
<Dr_Willis> Tiny Core Linux Takes about 15 seconds to BOOT to X :) so phhht. :P
<AETE_KRAOUD> redvamp128, : The nautilus sucks
<timbojimbo> agreed
<Droopsta915> !.rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<georgy_28> though 22 second to load E17
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: ok, so there's just a gap at the start of the extended partition. If you tell fdisk to create a new logical partition and use all available space for it you should end up with the same layout (just possibly with the numbers switched). You can print and compare before writing, so this is quite safe.
<AETE_KRAOUD> redvamp128, : nautilus makes 1 minute to show me the folder in  /usr/bin !!!!! what do you say abou that?
<Mal3ko> guys..how do i check what are services running?
<j03lar50n> how do i determine what to put in for my 'network' value when editing my /etc/network/interfaces file - trying to setup a static connection to a server
<Mal3ko> cmd line
<usser> pfft my gentoo takes 15 sec
<atom^x> Crazytom, what step were you at?
<timbojimbo> yo.. any one with amarok?
<bernz> carpii, you should mount the second drive onto your main file system
<mzz> mustangg: I did a hardy install into a pv I set aside from a different distro earlier iirc and that worked just fine. No raid involved though.
<CNLiberal> if anyone is curious...i fixed my array issue...
<usser> j03lar50n, netmask you mean?
<CNLiberal> i've said it once, i've said it a 100 times...
<redvamp128> AETE_KRAOUD:  though what beats that is Puppy Linux 23 seconds (PIII 933mhz with 256mb of memory and a Geforce4 MX4000)
<CNLiberal> mdadm is the bee's knees
<CNLiberal> that cat's meow
<carpii> bernz, its difficult because i want the new drive to hold /var/log but also to hold /var/html/userimages
<Dante123> hi all, installed gnomeppp and what I thought was the latest Conexant driver (deb file) on friends Dell Inspiron 1501 for modem (version has same kernel number as the Ubuntu 8.10 he is running).  However, there is no modem detected on the system.  Is there some command I have to run or something to get the modem detected?  Modprobe? or some config command?
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz:ok nice but how i create a partition from scratch for example /dev/sda6 or sda7?
<CNLiberal> the /dev/sde1 disk was removed from the array already
<carpii> bernz, and I dont really want to mount the whole of /var
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: I can walk you through fdisk if you're having trouble, but it's pretty straightforward if you're comfortable with commandline apps in general.
<j03lar50n> no, usser in my .../interfaces file there's a network value that i need to fill
<UncleGemc> ok i still dont know how to kill X though
<CNLiberal> i just started the array in degraded mode
<CNLiberal> ran jfs_fsck on it
<CNLiberal> mounted it
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: ok i just need an example so :-)
<CNLiberal> and then readded the failed drive
<CNLiberal> and it started an auto-repair
<UncleGemc> it's at the login screen but how do I kill it and keep it killed?
<j03lar50n> maybe i don't need it usser
<_DEL> is there a way for me to set a remote login for this computer to do work from another location? its not a server edition
<Dr_Willis> UncleGemc,  stop the GDM or KDM service
<pepperjack> UncleGemc: alt-crtl-f2 then login then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<usser> j03lar50n, thats all you need for most setups http://pastebin.com/m14063e1c
<UncleGemc> I tried
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: anyway i will try it out Thanks again
<UncleGemc> gdm stop didnt work :(
<bernz> carpii, okay, in that case, it's a hybrid: mount the drive in a general way, then use symlinks to point to subdirs on the mounted volume
<lacita> mzz: I found this:
<Dr_Willis> UncleGemc,  then you did it wrong
<lacita> [   19.008347] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<lacita> [   19.008418] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)
<Dr_Willis> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<lacita> [   19.008431] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
<lacita> [   19.008434] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
<bernz> carpii, hopefully that makes sense :-
<Dr_Willis> will stop it for the current session. Not permently
<lacita> [   19.008452] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<j03lar50n> usser, thank you soo much - i've been trying to 2days on here to get some attention. i really appreciate it
<lacita> [   19.008500] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)
<wikkedfin> Does the wifi under ubuntu 8.10 only connect to b and not g or n?
<AETE_KRAOUD> UncleGemc, : try         /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<UncleGemc> it just says that it is already running
<usser> j03lar50n, no problem
<lacita> [   19.008511] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
<AETE_KRAOUD> UncleGemc, : and then          /etc/init.d/gdm start
<lacita> [   19.008513] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
<carpii> ok bernz, thanks. will there be much of a performance penalty for this? particular for httpd logs where the file is constantly being written?
<lacita> [   19.008529] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<j03lar50n> usser, may i pm for 1 or 2 follow ups?
<lacita> [   19.008533]  sda:<4>Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<lacita> [   19.424348]  sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4
<usser> j03lar50n, that was for wired network though, wireless may need more options
<lacita> [   19.437081] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023f79af4001af]
<lacita> [   19.451551] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
<lacita> [   19.456118] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<lacita> [   19.456164] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
<lacita> [   19.459364] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<lacita> sorry...
<usser> j03lar50n, sure
<lacita> mzz: I meant I found this: iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.0
<carpii> lacita, can you stop pasting please
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: hang on, it won't let me create a new partition without free space, working around that...
<redvamp128> !pastebin | lacita:
<AETE_KRAOUD> wikkedfin, : it conncects depend on the card!!!
<ubottu> lacita:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bernz> UncleGemc, try 'which gdm', and it'll tell you where the gdm program lives (or if it's missing!)
<wikkedfin> well my card is B/G/N
<UncleGemc> its in there
<Imaginativeone> anyone familiar with the roku device?
<bernz> UncleGemc, (it's not guaranteed to work, but it can help you see if it's easily reachable)
<lacita> mzcarpiiz, redvamp128: that was an accident. I meant to paste one line. Sorry for the error.
<UncleGemc> now I have a black screen on my linux box
<wikkedfin> and all the AP's are B or G but they connect B
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz :please watch out your partitions i just needed a trivial example
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: sudo fdisk /dev/sd_your_drive, "n", "l", accept the defaults for first and last cylinder, "p", compare to your saved layout. The start and end offsets should match, although the order probably won't.
<wikkedfin> I have an Ath9k
<UncleGemc> but no X or login prompt
<redvamp128> lacita:  I was just informing you of that service- instead of us getting like 5 lines of text all at once.
<bernz> carpii, it's minimal... parsing through mount points is a pretty low-level thing and thus optimized as necessary (at least reasonably so)
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: I just created a file full of zeroes and ran fdisk on that [had to tell it the numbers of cylinders for that "drive" but apart from that it accepted it :) ]
<carpii> ok thanks bernz
<lacita> mzz: I was hoping for something like "madwifi-ng" or "R8187", etc.
<mzz> lacita: iwl3945 it is then
<bernz> carpii, no worries, good luck
<mzz> lacita: (can probably confirm that by running "lsmod" and checking if the module is used)
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: hehe Nice :-)
<UncleGemc> from tty2 I ran gdm stop and it apparently did something but I still have login at tty7
<UncleGemc> x # tty7
<lacita> redvamp128: I know about pastebin, I just dumped the wrong copy here
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: so fdisc doesn't need me to provide any info except the numbers of cylinders ?
<mzz> UncleGemc: log out there, you probably won't get the login screen back
<redvamp128> _DEL:  any luck getting gnome back?
<mustangg_> mzz: I keep thinking that fakeraid left garbage on my drives because a fresh install finds the previous hostname; but-
<UncleGemc> ok
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: you can just accept the defaults (there should only be one "hole", it'll use all of it by default)
<lacita> mzz: looks right: iwlwifi_mac80211      218980  1 iwl3945
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz :sounds pretty dtraight forwarding OK :-)
<lacita> mzz: but I also see this: iwl3945                89844  0
<mzz> lacita: that's actually iwl3945 using a more basic module, but that still confirms iwl3945 is loaded :)
<UncleGemc> mzz: nope it just started back up
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz : i am going to try it now
<mzz> lacita: I don't know how normal the "0" there is (pretty normal if the interface is currently disabled)
<mzz> UncleGemc: I don't know what's up with that, sorry
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz :sorry about my bad english and the mistakes :-) i do my best
<lacita> mzz: enabled, but not active at the moment
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: don't worry about it, I've seen *much* worse
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: besides english is not my first language :-)
<UncleGemc> no biggy
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz : i understand :-)
<Crayboff> alright, question. what is the difference between the different kernels when starting up ubuntu? like "kernel 2.6.27-11-generic" and "kernel 2.6.27-9-generic"?
<mzz> Crayboff: the lower ones are older
<mzz> Crayboff: (for some reason old kernels don't seem to be uninstalled by default when you get upgrades)
 * mzz isn't sure what the best way to do some spring cleaning in that area is
<UncleGemc> mzz: ill figure it out.
<usser> Crayboff, the one with higher minor version is more recent, has security updates, patches etc
<kindofabuzz> I installed python 3 from source, but i've decided to start with 2.5. Now when I start idle it loads using 3 instead of 2.5, how can i fix that? yes i know there is an idle 2.5 in the repos but i want the regular idle to point to 2.5
<usser> Crayboff, sorry
<pluma>  GParted is set to round to cylinders by default. Is this really necessary for Vista + Ubuntu 8.10? The manual only says this is necessary for "old OSes"
<Royall> My built-in microphone's volume control (in Volume Control, HDA Intel Also mixer) always changed whenever I close the window. How can I stop it from automatically changing?
<usser> mzz, the one with higher minor version is more recent, has security updates, patches etc
<bullgard4> What is an 'Internet file' as used in 'man lsof'?
<mzz> kindofabuzz: I'd expect idle to be a symlink to the actual idle you want to use
<Royall> er, Alsa mixer*
<usser> mzz, old kernels are not uninstalled because users might want to revert back if the updates dont work
<kindofabuzz> mzz, yeah that's what i'm thinking to. any clues?
<rapidsecretions> My cd drive is no longer recognized at all and my block device scd0 is gone...How do I get it back?
<mzz> usser: that's a good point, but a way to keep only the most recent 3 or so kernels might be nice
<skyde> hello i need help installing ubuntu on a server wich dont have any cd-rom drive
<Royall> rapidsecretions: look in the BIOS and see if the module bay is disabled, that's what happened to me
<mzz> usser: (I know you can just uninstall the old ones manually, but if you don't do that you end up with dozens of kernels eventually, which is a bit inconvenient if /boot/ is on a separate partition)
<pepperjack> skyde: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  for options
<usser> mzz, yes i agree, i think newer versions of ubuntu will do just that, keeping the last recent working kernel when you upgrade
<Crayboff> alright well the -11-generic is the default. whenever I turn on the computer, it says that there is a softreset failure and something about not being able to "enumerate" the USB or something like that. also when I turn off the computer, it says things like "HALT NOW" or something like that
<bullgard4> rapidsecretions: 'is gone' is no exact description.
<mzz> usser: relevant to me because my root partition is on lvm and /boot/ is a bit small in hindsight
<Crayboff> why is that and how do i fix it?
<alchemist1> I just installed Globalmenu and when I try to put it on the panel it tells me to enable the plugin in properties under the right click menu.  The panel properties are no help and the globalmenu properties is just a blank window.  This makes no sense to me.
<mzz> Crayboff: so it does still boot? If yes can you pastebin the output of the command "dmesg"?
<Royall> Crayboff: heyyyy
<Crayboff> mzz, it does and I will in a sec
<muzikjock58_> this might be stupid question. but what does "-H" flag tell sudo to do in ubuntu?
<mzz> also, anyone here who has had nautilus sometimes stop drawing desktop icons?
<koshari> how can i mount a drive by label?
<mzz> muzikjock58_: set $HOME to /root, I think
<letalis> muzikjock58: try man sudo at the cli
<mzz> muzikjock58_: (or rather the manpage thinks :P)
<badfish69> !make
 * cosmo_ gives badfish69 :badfish69!n=logan@12-201-8-6.client.mchsi.com PRIVMSG #ubuntu :+!make,  and  - what can you make of them?
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lacita> mzz: Oh, wait, an there's this too: cfg80211               15112  1 iwlwifi_mac80211
<lacita> Is this normal?
<Droopsta915> I installed unrar-free, but it won't extract my .rar file?
<mzz> lacita: almost certainly yes
<Crayboff> mzz, umm it is so long that the terminal's memory doesn't retain all of the data, in that i can't scroll up all the way
<jrib> Droopsta915: install unrar
<mzz> lacita: (some components are shared by a couple of network drivers, this is one of them)
<jrib> !unrar > Droopsta915
<ubottu> Droopsta915, please see my private message
<muzikjock58_> thank you . i'll check it out.
<kindofabuzz> mzz, figured it out, just edit /usr/local/bin/idle to point to /usr/bin/python2.5
<muzikjock58_> im having problems with seamonkey
<mzz> Crayboff: "dmesg > ~/dmesg" and find the file in your homedir, or "dmesg|pastebinit" (you will probably have to install pastebinit)
<lacita> mzz: could I replace my wireless driver with madwifi?
<mzz> kindofabuzz: or toast that symlink (you probably have a second one in /usr/bin)
<mzz> lacita: I have no idea, sorry
<Droopsta915> jrib: Thanks, it worked
<mzz> lacita: (I don't really have a laptop, so I know very little about wireless)
<lacita> mzz, thanks anyway
<Royall> I've used "alsactl store" to save the levels, but all my mics (Mux, Capture, Digital) mute when I close the Alsa mixer window. Is there any way to stop this?
<soreau> lacita: Which card?
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: ok i typed n to the interactive fdisc
<muzikjock58_> it crashes flash content in the browser. but works when i run from command line in root. when i ran seamonkey as sudo seamonkey, it said that it was probably better to run "sudo -H seamonkey" . i didnt know what the did.
<underworld> hellooooo
<underworld> I'mnew in this
<mzz> muzikjock58_: running seamonkey as root is not sane. Stop doing it :P
<lacita> underworld: ask a question
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: i chosed the inbetween values of cylindres (guided)
<mzz> muzikjock58_: try running it as yourself but using a fresh profile ("seamonkey -P -no-remote" should give you the profile manager)?
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz :shall i type w to write the partition ?
<redvamp128> muzikjock58_:  which version of sea monkey and what version of Flash? (I think if it works like mozilla -- about:(no space)plugins
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: not yet. Hit "p" and confirm the numbers match what you have logged.
<bullgard4> muzikjock58_: 'man sudo' tells me that the switch -H sets the environment variable to the homedir of the target user.
<redvamp128> muzikjock58_: about:plugins
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: ok
<bullgard4> muzikjock58_: 'man sudo' tells me that the switch -H sets the environment variable HOME to the homedir of the target user.
<Crayboff> mzz: http://pastebin.com/f1f49bcb6
<mzz> muzikjock58_: likely cause is something specific to your profile, like an extension, being involved
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz: they match :-)
<redvamp128> muzikjock58_:  though you could try the normal run of the program from command line with the -profilemanger
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: then you can probably write. I'd e2fsck the new partition to confirm things are sane though.
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: (and remember this may still have the order of the partitions changed)
<JesperHansen> mzz: didn't see you hanging out here
<mzz> AETE_KRAOUD: (well, you can see in the printout)
<_DEL> redvamp128, It just finished installing
<AETE_KRAOUD> mzz:  hmmm NICE i will see anyway thanks again :-)
<mzz> JesperHansen: heh, I usually don't, it's not like I use ubuntu. My mother has an ubuntu install, I was hoping someone could help out with that. So far no luck with that.
<linxuz3r> hi
<redvamp128> _DEL:  you could try typing gnome-session and it should take you there
<linxuz3r> hi
<soreau> mzz: lol, what's the problem?
<linxuz3r> how do i keep kde from not messing up my gnome settings ?
<JesperHansen> mzz: whats the fuss about?
<mzz> soreau: nautilus sometimes decides not to draw desktop icons (or the desktop context menu). It usually works fine when I'm in the vicinity, making this a bit hard to debug.
<soreau> mzz: Intermittent and you don't know the specifics?
<ashlessburn> mzz update the apt first make sure u are running the most recent version
<Crayboff> mzz: pastebin of dmesg - http://pastebin.com/f1f49bcb6
<soreau> mzz: Do you know if she's messing with gconf or if nautilus might be crashing?
<soreau> mzz: (I suspect she is a humble user)
<JesperHansen> mzz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653305 is this you?
<mzz> soreau: I know nautilus is running just fine (I can open normal folder windows just fine), there's nothing alarming in ~/.xsession-errors, and toggling the pref for nautilus drawing the background off and back on fixed it once.
<_DEL> redvamp128, im waiting for virtual XP to finish updating then i am going to
<mzz> ashlessburn: this is an up-to-date hardy install. Guess I could upgrade her to intrepid, but I don't want to change the system too much if I can help it
<wolter> hi
<mzz> (the "she is a humble user" guess is correct)
<wolter> i need to be able to suspend my computer and wake it up!!
<wolter> why is this not fixed yet??
<JesperHansen> mzz: question to that: Is right click possible on the desktop?
<mzz> soreau: she wouldn't touch gconf directly. I didn't see anything obviously fatal in ~/.xsession-errors. I have that file stored somewhere, lemme pastebin it
<mzz> JesperHansen: nope, that context menu is gone too
<mzz> JesperHansen: (at least it was the one time this happened while I was around...)
<ashlessburn> ahh yes u could always change the repo and use debian servers but i guess there is no gaurntee
<MuffloN^> Q: I have a Creative USB Headset, how do I get it working? (Fatality HS-1000)
<plazia> anyone had problems with frostwire I've installed it from an intrepid ibex deb package and I've installed the sun-java6-jre but for some reason I keep getting an error about not having a valid jre despite there being one installed.
<soreau> mzz: You'd probably have to spend some quality time with it yourself to debug it.. I know when I mess with nautilus it's not a hard and fast rule that toggling the show_desktop bool in gconf immediately will always work, sometimes nautilus needs to be restarted and/or tinkered with in my experience
<jrib> !multijava | plazia
<ubottu> plazia: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<linxuz3r> how do i keep kde from not messing up my gnome settings ??????
<ashlessburn> plazia 64 bit or 32?
<plazia> 32bit
<ashlessburn> k
<ashlessburn> what ubottu said then
<soreau> linxuz3r: Don't use kde?
<soreau> linxuz3r: Which setting specifically
<linxuz3r> soreau: why?
<mzz> soreau: the one time it happened here some poking made the problem go away and not reappear until I'd left the vicinity of the system. It's a bit of a pain.
<linxuz3r> soreau: nautilus
<zcat[1]> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<josh1> does any one know any better task bar mac look alike, other than, AWN or Cario?
<plazia> thanks ashlessburn and ubottu. I'm assuming ubottu is 3-laws safe?
<ashlessburn> lol
<MuffloN^> Q: I have a Creative USB Headset, how do I get it working? (Fatality HS-1000)
<shadowwulf> question for 64bit 8.10 ubuntu ... i enabled the desktop cube and the roptate cube ... hardware drivers are running and i still get no cube .. any idea ?
<bullgard4> What is an 'Internet file' as used in 'man lsof'?
<mzz> plazia: it can probably be told to harm people :P
<linxuz3r> when is the next release of ubuntu?
<wikkedfin> !help
<pod773> hello
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pepperjack> linxuz3r: /join #ubuntu+1
<Pici> linxuz3r: April 2009
<soreau> mzz: That sounds like too much fun.. :p
<JesperHansen> mzz: this seems related bug wise. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/128077 It says "Fix released", but no idea what fix
<linxuz3r> im still 8.04 should i upgrade to 8.10?
<Pici> !jaunty | linxuz3r
<ubottu> linxuz3r: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<_DEL> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<ashlessburn> shadowwulf: turn off ur 3d desktop and try again
<zcat[1]> problem; I installed splashy.. can't do anything with it so uninstalled it again and reinstalled usplash. Now I get no splash screen. How do I fix up usplash to I can have a splash screen again?
<pod773> im using 8.10 right now
<plazia> mzz, but that would override rule 1 :)
<pepperjack> linxuz3r: depends. i had no end of trouble with the legacy nvidia drivers so if you have an old nv card maybe not.
<bullgard4> linxuz3r: No.
<shadowwulf> ashlessburn:  so turn it off and try enabling it >?
<mzz> JesperHansen: I'm pretty sure that bug report is too old (this is an up-to-date heron install)
<zcat[1]> or at least suggestions of where to start looking for the problem. no clues in dmesg that I can see
<ashlessburn> no ur driver supported 3d desktop are u using compiz or beryl
<mzz> plazia: exactly, so I think it's not three-laws safe
<soreau> mzz: Why not dist-upgrade for kicks?
 * plazia backs away slowly :)
<shadowwulf> ashlessburn:  compiz
<carpii> fdisk -l is no longer listing my /dev/hdb, and attempting to mount /dev/hdb1 is resulting in "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb"  what gives?
<mzz> soreau: I'd prefer to keep her on lts versions, change is bad in this case
<Crayboff> anyone know why the window blinks when I play a graphic intensive game Chromium B.S.U.? this happens to some games but not others
<soreau> shadowwulf: Ask in #compiz-fusion
<UncleGemc> mzz: telinit 3 instead of 5 killed it ok
<mzz> Crayboff: does it still happen with desktop effects off?
<JesperHansen> mzz: even with proposed updates?
 * Symmetria celebrates as his new insanely sized server comes online
<_DEL> is there a way for me to set a remote login for this computer to do work from another location? its not a server edition
<mzz> JesperHansen: I don't follow (remember I'm not usually an ubuntu user...)
 * Symmetria notes that intrepid + HP servers are not a good combination ;p
<diginux> _DEL: yes, with ssh
<Titan8990> carpii, what kind of drive is it?
<ashlessburn> <shadowwulf> ok i had this issue in 64bit when u enable your cube its "fights" for the 3d im guessing nvidia so enable cube and cube roatating u might have to check to make sure your hot keys for rotating work...and u need 2 add 4 desktops not 2
<soreau> mzz: I'll take your word for it.. maybe write a script to toggle show_desktop and restart nautilus and put a shortcut to it in the menu
<_DEL> im not to familiar with ssh
<mzz> soreau: I've been considering that :)
<plazia> Sorry jrib I forgot to thank you! that worked perfectly
<diginux> _DEL: do you want a graphical remote interface, or simply a terminal?
<sweetgum> whats the command to create a .tar.gz file with a list of files (literally 4) ?
<carpii> Titan, im not sure. My web hosting provider just added it, but they mounted it as ext3 in /home2 which was working ok
<carpii> I just changed their entry in /etc/fstab and did "mount -a" and now its all gone pear shaped
<soreau> mzz: I end up hacking the crap out of ubuntu every time I install it seems ;)
<JesperHansen> mzz: in synaptic => repositories is "proposed updates" and such
<_DEL> preferably graphical, so i can see what its doing, but i can do a terminal
<josh1> any one know a better program other than  AWN and Caio to get mac look alike task bar? i have cairo buty its pretty shitty always lagging
<mzz> sweetgum: I'd stuff the files in a directory and run "tar zcf blah.tar.gz thedirectory"
<dayo> sweetgum: tar cvzf filename.tar.gz filedir_to_be_tarred
<shadowwulf> ashlessburn:  i have 4 desktops ... and the hot keys should be working
<dayo> lol
<mzz> JesperHansen: those are off iirc
 * mzz wanders off to find the usb stick that .xsession-errors was on
<diginux> _DEL: id look at nxserver and nxclient then
<dayo> what's iirc
<Titan8990> carpii, is it a network location?
<syockit> dayo: If I remember correctly,
<_DEL> aight, tnx diginux
<Kryzler> if i remember correctly]
<carpii> no Titan, its a physical local drive
<JesperHansen> mzz: there might be a fix in proposed (and maybe not)
<sweetgum> thank you guys
<wolter> who has a dell xps 1530 ?
<syockit> dayo: afaik: as far as I know
<arghh2d2> isn't wbar kinda like osx josh1 ?  i've only used a mac maybe twice so i dont know
<carpii> i do wolter
<mzz> JesperHansen: I'll have a look (I should be able to find the ChangeLog for whatever's in proposed)
<wolter> carpii, thanks god. Are you having problems with suspend?
<dayo> syockit: aaaah. thank u. i kept thinking it was something like irssi lol
<carpii> hm, well i dont use ubuntu on it anymore :(
<mzz> dayo: irssi, screen and ssh make a great team :)
<mzz> err,
<Titan8990> carpii, pastebin your fstab
<carpii> but suspend problems are usually to do with a missing dell media partition i think
<diginux> mzz: agreed
<soreau> mzz: They do if you can stand irssi :p
<dayo> mzz: yes they do! :-)
<Mal3ko> anyonw familiar with UFW? how do i specify port range?
 * Kryzler agrees with mmz
<mzz> dayo: sorry, got you mixed up with someone else. That must've sounded pretty random
<diginux> mzz: add in bitlbee and you are good to go
<josh1> argh2d2 what is wdar?
<dayo> mzz: i did, but i agree  lol
<ashlessburn> one sec shadow
<dayo> see u guys, later :-)
<mzz> JesperHansen: http://rafb.net/p/VAwHjn87.html is her .xsession-errors, fwiw
<carpii> Titan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/117099/
<arghh2d2> josh1: sorry, wbar, it's some kind of application launcher
<wolter> oh carpii ... well, I am using ubuntu..
<arghh2d2> wbar, with a B
<Kryzler> bye dayo
<wolter> linux should fix this immediately
<carpii> Titan, i changed it back to /home2, so afaik its the same as my webhost left it when it was mounted successfully
<wolter> carpii, when you did use ubuntu, were you able to suspend/sleep?
<carpii> wolter, im not sure its a linux problem specifically
<josh1> im a noob so i dont know what that is:P how would i get it? im looking for a new taskbar is all, i didnt like the one ubuntu came with
<_DEL> diginux, will that allow me to do it from a linux os? google is bringing up windows for it
<mzz> JesperHansen: that "unable to add monitor" thing is suspicious, but that was also added after I restarted nautilus (and it was drawing icons by then)
<carpii> wolter, yes, but i made sure i didnt nuke the dell partition
<diginux> _DEL: its for windows and linux
<wolter> carpii, hm...
<soreau> josh1: Like a dock?
<wolter> i did nuked it haha
<diginux> _DEL: google setting up nxserver in ubuntu
<josh1> yes
<wolter> but that shouldn't affect ubuntu at all.
<josh1> i like the mac look and feel
<arghh2d2> soreau: he says he wants ubuntu to look like osx
<soreau> josh1: Install AWN
<carpii> wolter, you have to be careful, because trying to use the media buttons when youve nuked the partition can render the machine unbootable :/
<aLeahhaLeY> hi everyone I have a question...I recently uninstalled ubuntu off my computer but everytime I try to restart it and use Windows I get Error 22 how do I make my computer recognize my windows partition again?
<carpii> at least thats what ive read in ubuntu forums. it happened lots
<soreau> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<josh1> ah, lol i have trouble doing that lol
<Crayboff> mzz: umm i didn't anticipate that turning off the effects would get rid of my compiz settings. no the thing doesn't flash when my affects are off, but i like my effects too much to disable them
<mzz> aLeahhaLeY: install a windows mbr. I don't know a convenient way to do that offhand.
<dhruvasagar> aLeahhaLeY: you will need to restore your MBR
<wolter> carpii, well, i can always turn off by pressing the power-off button for some seconds..
<aLeahhaLeY> how do I do that?
<josh1> i have installed it, but when i try to run it from applications a grey screen comes up then goes a way leaving me with nothing
<shadowwulf> ashlessburn:  thanks for it
<dhruvasagar> aLeahhaLeY: you can do that by booting from the Windows CD and going for Repair
<zcat[1]> problem; I installed splashy.. caused me to have no spalsh at all and I can't figure out how to use it so uninstalled it again and reinstalled usplash. Now I get no splash screen. How do I fix up usplash to I can have a splash screen again?
<zcat[1]> .
<mzz> Crayboff: likely cause is games using opengl not running properly while compiz is running. Getting this fixed properly may take a while depending on the driver you're using.
<soreau> aLeahhaLeY: Either reinstall grub or use the window cd (there's plenty of howto's on the net|ask in #windows)
<ashlessburn> np mang
<dhruvasagar> aLeahhaLeY: After you go for the repair option, you will get a command prompt, there you will find certain commands for restoring the MBR
<Crayboff> mzz: did you get a chance to look at the pastebin?
<dhruvasagar> aLeahhaLeY: just type help there and you will find the commands
<Safe> I'm having some trouble. i can't boot into my ubuntu but i can access my usb stick.
<wolter> anybody else with an xps m1530?
<Safe> can i log into it somehow from the livecd?
<mzz> Crayboff: missed it, reading now.
<aLeahhaLeY> ok...so a windows cd is required to do this then right?
<Crayboff> ah alright
<CNLiberal> I'm back...i thought this was mdadm problem was fixed, but i think something is hosed
<soreau> aLeahhaLeY: Not if you reinstall grub
<mzz> aLeahhaLeY: iirc that is one possibility, but at least the sysresccd.org cd can also do this
<CNLiberal> i added the disk back into the array and it started to rebuild
<dhruvasagar> aLeahhaLeY: yes, unless you backed up your MBR somewhere
<Titan8990> carpii, I have only seen drives drop off of fdisk on a machine I had a pci raid controller in
<CNLiberal> the disks were active
<bullgard4> What is an 'Internet file' as used in 'man lsof'?
<Titan8990> carpii, reboot usually temporarly fixed it, have you tried a reboot?
<carpii> hmm, theres no raid controller afaik. or if there is its definitely not raided
<aLeahhaLeY> so if reinstall grub...and I guess ubuntu again...it will set up 2 paritions one for ubuntu and the other for windows?
<carpii> Titan, not yet. Im trying to avoid it because website is quite busy atm
<asc> I just performed a fresh install of 8.04. I installed the ion3 window manager and tried to log into it in GDM but it crashed instantly. Does anybody know why?
<CNLiberal> then they stopped being active and cat /proc/mdstat kept increasing the amount of time it would take to rebuild
<alan> having trouble with compiz, can anyone help me completely uninstall and reinstall latest stable version
<carpii> Titan, ill try that tonight though, thanks
<dhruvasagar> Guys I have a weird problem!
<CNLiberal> until finally, it stopped rebuilding all together
<mzz> Crayboff: is any particular usb device not working?
<dhruvasagar> I am here on Ubuntu 8.10 64bit version
<ashlessburn> aleah tryrunning the ubuntu live cd gparted if u want to create part
<soreau> aLeahhaLeY: if that's what you tell it to do, yes. Otherwise you will need a windows cd to reinstall it's mbr
<Titan8990> carpii, yeah, my machine is question was production server too.....
<carpii> Titan, does the "1 3" in fstab look ok?  I thought it was odd that the 1 is same for hda too
<CNLiberal> if anyone here is an MDADM guru, i'd really appreciate it
<aLeahhaLeY> ok thanks a lot everyone I'll give those ideas a shot.
<Crayboff> mzz: i have not tried using a usb device in a while
<JesperHansen> mzz: This seems like a better guess at what is wrong: ** ERROR:(nautilus-desktop-directory.c:162):directory_ready_callback: assertion failed: (g_list_find (merged_callback->non_ready_directories, directory) != NULL)
<CNLiberal> is there any way I can test each drive for issues?
<dhruvasagar> if Ubuntu goes to sleep, it doesn't wake up properly I get errors while waking up and it doesnt start
<ashlessburn> titan u have a laptop?
<soreau> dhruvasagar: Probably a video driver issue. Which one do you use?
<wolter> dhruvasagar, yeah.. same here
<mzz> Crayboff: at least one is attached, and it's complaining about that device
<Titan8990> carpii, actually, the fstab man page only says to use 0 1 or 2 for the 2nd field
<Titan8990> ashlessburn, im on a laptop now
<carpii> hrm
<mzz> JesperHansen: hmm, must've missed the -desktop-directory part of that message
<Crayboff> mzz: are you saying that there is something in my USB port?
 * Kryzler <3 man 
<Crayboff> mzz: cause there isn't
<merther> Hi, my cpu is hyperthreading capable but 8.04 doesn't seem to have hyperthreading enabled.
<mzz> Crayboff: unless I'm reading the wrong dmesg, yes.
<geekybroad> hi folks... i installed recent version of kubuntu with a cdrom drive, installed the ubuntu desktop (and am now using that).  and the switched out the cdrom drive for a dvd-rw.  Menu:  Places -> computer only gives filesystem (my hard drive) and  LaCie (USB hard drive.)  /mnt is empty.  I can press the button on the drive, and it opens and blinks... I can insert a disc.  Just can't access it anywhere.  Dvd is only device connected w
 * mzz doublechecks
<merther> anyone know how to get that working?
<diginux> merther: you have to do something special to enable it..
<ashlessburn> titan8990, bar?
<Crayboff> mzz: well umm I'm using a laptop and I don't see anything poking out of the sides
<diginux> merther: if you google it, youll probably find it, i forget how to do it
<zcat[1]> OK, looks like the only way to get my splash screen back is to reinstall the whole damn OS. Yay. that sucks.
<cfedde> merther: usualy a bios thing iirc
<MuffloN^> Q: I have a Creative USB Headset, how do I get it working? (Fatality HS-1000)
<carpii> Titan, what are those fields called? Im looking at http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount but its really hard to see where theyre documented
<merther> there's no setting in the bios that I could find.
<dhruvasagar> soreau: wolter not sure...NVIDIA is my graphics driver...is it the same as Video driver?
<soreau> Yes
<Safe> why do i get "error loading system" when starting the computer? grub seems legit, havent changed a thing
<Titan8990> carpii, i was looking at:  man fstab
<cfedde> merther: run top. hit '1' does it list more cpu?
<carpii> titan, ahh that looks better. thanks
<mzz> Crayboff: nvm, it's probably just a hub
<CNLiberal> is there a way i can test each hard drive without over writing anything on that drive?
<durt> bullgard4: it's not Internet file, it's network file, google the three examples given and you'll see what they are
<merther> no
<wolter> dhruvasagar, yeah. do you use nvidia-glx-180 /
<wolter> ?
<dhruvasagar> soreau: so what can I do?
<CNLiberal> i wanna make suer they aren't dropping off the system
<soreau> dhruvasagar: Either don't let the thing go to sleep or turn off visual effects. I found that screensavers make my nvidia machine crash
<cfedde> n
<Crayboff> mzz: which means?
<mzz> Crayboff: also a keyboard and mouse though.
<dhruvasagar> wolter: I use 177.82
<wolter> hm
<dhruvasagar> soreau: hmm
<wolter> but yeah
<Safe> do anyone know how to log into an existing ubuntu from the livecd?
<mzz> Crayboff: and an integrated webcam, if I read this right
<wolter> it seems like its a gfx driver problem
<wolter> Safe, you can't login
<soreau> dhruvasagar: You can upgrade to 180 if it's an option in Sys>Admin>HW Drivers
<wolter> Safe, you can browse files, but not login
<Safe> stupid grub messing up for no reason
<mzz> Crayboff: there's a "softreset failed" for your primary hd, but that's *probably* not a serious problem
<soreau> Safe: You can fix grub from the live cd
<zcat[1]> I really don't want to reinstall because I've done a whole heap of updates and adding packages, surely there's a less drastic way to get the freaking splash screen back a\gain. anyone?
<Safe> yeah i know, i see nothing wrong with it though
<Crayboff> mzz: well it has the normal keyboard attached to it and the touchpad for a mouse. it does have an integrated webcam and a microphone which I can't get to work
<dhruvasagar> soreau: 177 is the highest version I see there...
<CNLiberal> anything?
<mzz> Safe: you can chroot though
<sagredo> after updating to 8.10 expose crashes compiz-fusion, any ideas?
<soreau> Safe: I thought you said it was messing up?
<sagredo> after updating to 8.10 expose crashes compiz-fusion, any ideas?
<Safe> soreau: well it wont load my ubuntu, thats a bout it
<soreau> dhruvasagar: Then disab;e power manager
<dhruvasagar> Guys I have another problem, there is nothing in my Add/Remove applications menu...senaptic is fine, but nothing in Add/Remove
<Safe> soreau: just says "error starting up system os" when booting up
<Tlchack5> hey, i wanna put ubuntu on my dell computer, but i wanna be able to go back to Windows XP (wich is currently installed) if I have problems with converting to linux... how can i set it up were i can test try ubuntu but switch back to my old operating sytem if i dont like it?
<dhruvasagar> soreau: ok will do that
<asc> I just performed a fresh install of 8.04. I installed the ion3 window manager and tried to log into it in GDM but it crashed instantly. It does work under gdmflexiserver --xnest, however. Can anybody help me?
<merther> also cat /proc/cpuinfo only lists one cpu.  Is flagged that it can do hyperthreading though.
<soreau> Safe: After the grub splash screen loads and you select ubuntu?
<mzz> Tlchack5: easiest way may be wubi
<Safe> i did uninstall xp but doesnt grub load from the hdd and not mbr?
<zqj> hello
<mzz> !wuby | mzz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wuby
<Safe> soreau: i cant even get to grub
<mzz> !wubi | mzz
<ubottu> mzz, please see my private message
<pepperjack> Tlchack5: by default ubuntu allows you to retain windows and just dual boot. so you have a menu at boot that chooses ubuntu or windows
<wolter> asc, did you try rebooting again?
<pepperjack> Tlchack5: just follow the installer prompts
<soreau> Safe: Then install grub from the live cd
<mzz> !wubi | Tlchack5
<ubottu> Tlchack5: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<kitche> Safe: grub installs to mbr if you tell it which is ubuntu's default
<JesperHansen> mzz: What is the nautilus version?
<Tlchack5> pepperjack: thank you kind sir
<Safe> but when i changed the boot order of the hdds in bios it mattered
<mzz> JesperHansen: I can't check currently, I'm not at the affected system. Should be latest in hardy though, so that's, um
<asc> wolter: Not since installing ion, but it didn't help last time I tried (yesterday).
<Safe> i mean, if i had one it loaded xp, if the other, grub
<soreau> JesperHansen: It would be 1:2.22.2-0ubuntu4 for Hardy
<asc> *last time I tried to do a fresh install and get ion working
<Burnt> Hey everyone. I DLed and ran the Ubuntu Desktop through the CD I copied it on. I have a built in webcam with my computer. Is there a way to turn it on through the new OS?
<wolter> asc, whats ion?
<mzz> JesperHansen: 1:2.22.5.1-0ubuntu1 but I'll check if that's what she actually has later
<asc> wolter: A window manager
<zcat[1]> think i found it.. usplash-theme-ubuntu wasn't installed.. rebooting now to see if that works
<wolter> asc, hm.. well, i can't help you no further
<wolter> can*
<soreau> !webcam | Burnt
<ubottu> Burnt: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<asc> Kk. Thanks.
<Safe> ohwell, how do i reinstall grub then?
<zcat[1]> nope, still no splash screen
<soreau> ! grub | Safe
<ubottu> Safe: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dhruvasagar> guys, which is the best place to download themes for ubuntu?
<soreau> dhruvasagar: The internet
<zcat[1]> gnome-look.org
<soreau> ! themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mzz> Safe: sounds like you may simply have to fix up grub.conf though if all you did was reorder drives (and grub still starts)
<carpii> try a car boot sale
<dhruvasagar> soreau: lol, well I meant a particular website...
<carpii> theres also kde-look.org
<soreau> dhruvasagar: Read what ubottu said
<Jaan|Perfect> system -> administration -> hardware testing : ubuntu 8.10. what is hardware testing and why did it ask 4 my email ID ?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, are you there yet?
<wolter> Jaan|Perfect, its to test how your hardware works with ubuntu, and send feedback to the ubuntu developers
<dhruvasagar> soreau: I might have missed his message, I had got dc, I don't see any message from him about themes
<ashlessburn> gnome theme
<ashlessburn> or kde?
<zcat[1]> GRGRRRRRRR
<soreau> ! themes | dhruvasagar
<ubottu> dhruvasagar: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<soreau> dhruvasagar: Can you read that now?
<Crayboff> umm any explanation why my IP address changed without my permission? also, why does whatismyipaddress.com say I live in kansas?
<zcat[1]> one tiny stupid mistake and nobody can tell me how to fix it up again?
<soreau> zcat[1]: Why did you mess with it?
<kitche> Crayboff: maybe because your ISP is in kansas for the main hub not really a question for this channel really
<kitche> Crayboff: also IP addresses refresh if you do not have a static IP
<Jaan|Perfect> wolter, i have installed 8.1 invmware, is there anyway to know about installed hardware and its drivers
<mzz> Crayboff: more likely to be your isp being weird than ubuntu being weird
<dhruvasagar> soreau: yea
<dhruvasagar> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bullgard4> mikegriffin: man 8 lsof: " -i [i]   This option selects the listing of files any of whose Internet address matches the address specified in i.  If no address is specified, this option selects the listing of all Internet and x.25  (HP-UX)  network files." How can you state: "It's not Internet file"? I do not understand.
<zcat[1]> trying to get a custom splash screen.. right now I'd settle for any splash screen at all again.
<mzz> ubottu: botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<MuffloN^> Q: I have a Creative USB Headset, how do I get it working? (Fatality HS-1000)
<prince_jammys> zcat[1]: is 'splash' specified in your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Crayboff> kitche: I have verizon fios and it hadn't changed for like 6 months
<Crayboff> mzz: probably
<wolter> Jaan|Perfect, hm, you have to install the guest additions or something like that to get everything working.
<zcat[1]> YES
<kitche> Crayboff: think 6 months is fios IP lease time then it refreshes
<soreau> MuffloN^: You're probably better off googling the model you just posted with keyword ubuntu
<ubuntu_> hi i made a usb start up disk and i am trying to install drivers for my video card i installed them then i go to restart my computer and during restart i get this error ( [Restricted drivers] Perhaps there is a stale stock file [failed] it also says cannot create link /etc/mtab/ any ideas why this is happaning
<hyperbuddha> ktche just use dyndns
<MuffloN^> soreau: That's the thing, there are about zero results
<mzz> MuffloN^: (assuming just plugging it in and unmuting it doesn't do the trick)
<soreau> Indeed
<MuffloN^> Nope
<Jaan|Perfect> wolter. how can i generate a list of my hardware and it's corresponding drivers information
<prince_jammys> zcat[1]: you tried running the update-alternatives command after installing usplash-theme-ubuntu ?
<Droopsta915> What codec can I use for m4a files?
<prince_jammys> zcat[1]: the one mentioned in ubottu's factoid
<sileni> hey guys i think ubuntu just updated my firefox, and now when i open firefox its fully maximized and i don't see the buttons that allow me to minimize resize and such. Is there anyway to enable this again in firefox 3.0
<mzz> MuffloN^: also look at dmesg and/or lsusb to see what kind of device it actually is (you may find a chipset name/number there that gives better google results than the name on the box)
<zcat[1]> just waiting for reboot.. will try that next
<MuffloN^> lsusb: Bus 005 Device 003: ID 041e:0400 Creative Technology, Ltd
<ubuntu_> hi i made a usb start up disk and i am trying to install drivers for my video card i installed them then i go to restart my computer and during restart i get this error ( [Restricted drivers] Perhaps there is a stale stock file [failed] it also says cannot create link /etc/mtab/ any ideas why this is happaning
<pepperjack> sileni: f11?
<Ciolivera> wWw.metroflog.com/ci0livera
<MuffloN^> dmesg generic-usb 0003:041E:0400.0003: input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Creative Technology Creative USB Headset] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input3
 * mzz glares at the wireless cardbus card with no "realtek" or "rt2500" visible externally
<sileni> pepperjack: oh my it worked!
<pepperjack> sileni: heh :)
<sileni> pepperjack: t hank you so much!
<mzz> MuffloN^: dmesg?
<ashlessburn> zcat[1]  sudo apt-get autoremove splashy splashy-themes
<ashlessburn> sudo apt-get install usplash
<pepperjack> sileni: np
<MuffloN^> mzz: I posted it
<ashlessburn> both commands
<wolter> Jaan|Perfect, get gnome-device-manager
<MuffloN^> mzz:  generic-usb 0003:041E:0400.0003: input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Creative Technology Creative USB Headset] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input3
<ubuntu_> does anyone have anyidea why this is happaning or any suggestions
<fluitfries> how do i enable all the buttons on my logitech mouse?
<wolter> Jaan|Perfect, but most of your hardware will be virtual
<JesperHansen> mzz: well, nothing changed from 2.22.5.1 to 2.24.1 in directory_ready_callback.. must be somewhere else things have been fixed.
<fluitfries> at least the mmb.
<mzz> MuffloN^: sorry, missed it. That's all there is? The HID device isn't what you're after...
<zcat[1]> ashlessburn: I already did apt-get remove --purge all of the packages splashy installed...
<MuffloN^> mzz: Give me a second to confirm that's that all
<ashlessburn> sudo apt-get install usplash   try this and then restart ...make sure ur grub is fine
<ashlessburn> 64bit or 32
<mzz> MuffloN^: just pastebin 20 lines or so of dmesg around that line if in doubt, and/or more of lsusb
 * mzz is much better at weeding out noise than at figuring out useful context was omitted
<Crayboff> if you want to access your router, you put "127.0.0.1" into the url bar, right?
<pepperjack> Crayboff: nope
<mzz> Crayboff: 127.0.0.1 is localhost, not your router
<zcat[1]> reboot-alternatives --all may have fixed it.. rebooting
<zcat[1]> nope.
<Crayboff> oops, well what do i put in then?
<Droopsta915> pepperjack:I have the same prob sileni had, only it's doing it in open office word processor. Can u help? please
<Crayboff> my external IP address?
<MuffloN^> mzz: yes, that was all
<pepperjack> Droopsta915: soory im not too familiar with that app. if you only need to move it to access a button you can alt+leftclick on any window to drag it around
<mzz> Crayboff: the address mentioned as default gateway in the output from "route" tends to work, afaik
 * mzz isn't great at networking though...
<mzz> MuffloN^: not sure what's up with that then, sorry.
<soreau> Crayboff: Your router ip. it depends on which router you have but this isn't #networking
<pepperjack> Droopsta915: that will often end fullscreen as well
<Jaan|Perfect> wolter, i will fire up vmware and install gnome device manager and see what happens
<MasterShrek> anyone know of a torrent client that i can use that doesnt require a gui but has a web ui?
<mxparson_> 10:56 [ fluitfries      ] [ njoy            ] [ zcat[1]         ]
<mxparson_> 10:56 [ fosco__         ] [ nopoles         ] [ zigovr          ]
<mxparson_> 10:56 [ fosco__         ] [ nopoles         ] [ zigovr          ]
<mxparson_> 10:56 [ freq18hz        ] [ nuhnuhnuh       ] [ {devil}         ]
<MuffloN^> mzz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117104/
<MuffloN^> mzz: lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/117105/
<Droopsta915> thanks
<kindofabuzz> Crayboff, probably 192.168.1.1
<josh1> hello ubuntu, i need some much needed help. im trying to get a mac taskbar look a like, i have AWN but it does seem to work on my computer, so then it was suggested i try Cairo, i have that on right now, but its gelitchy and would like to knwo if theres something else out there i can use?
<Crayboff> ya, kindofabuzz, it works
<prince_jammys> josh1: there's a kde one called kooldock
<mzz> MuffloN^: sorry, no idea
<carpii> MasterShrek, try azureus.  You acn run it from cmdline and admin it via http
<frank3> frank3
<josh1> where would i find this how do it get it?
<kindofabuzz> for default router ips: http://www.answersthatwork.com/Download_Area/ATW_Library/Networking/Network__4-List_of_default_Router_Admin_Passwords_and_IP_addresses.pdf
<prince_jammys> josh1: you can install it with apt/synaptic
<usser> josh1, try wbar its very lightweight, fast and somewhat feature-limited, but fast
<usser> josh1, oh did i mention it was very fast
<Scunizi> josh1: awn should work if your video drivers are providing glx.. do you have an nvidia card? did you install the restricted driver from system>admin>hardware drivers
<soreau> josh1: AWN requires a compositing window manager like compiz. which graphics hardware / drivers do you use?
<josh1> my computer is about 5 years old and im using a built in video card otyher than that im not sure on graphics
<josh1> usser where do i, how do i get that prgram
<usser> josh1, http://code.google.com/p/wbar/downloads/list
<Scunizi> josh1: do a lspci | less to look at the list of hardware on the pci buss.. it should identify the card
<arief> a
<Owner> I just installed mysql.. .the default password isn't blank?
<Owner> What is it?
<Owner> I am so confused
<Owner> there is no hint at to what it could be
<syockit> Owner: try reconfiguring?
<Titan8990> Owner, it asks you during installation....
<josh1> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<foolz> where can I go to find themes for Gnome?
<syockit> Owner: probably 'root'
<Scunizi> Owner if it didn't ask to set a password on install then you have to set it. google.
<usser> josh1, get the deb file for etch, it should work just fine in ubuntu, also get wbarconf it simplifies configuration alot http://www.gtkfiles.org/app.php/wbarconf
<bullgard4> What is an 'Internet file' as used in 'man lsof'?
<Titan8990> Owner, yes, there is a command to set roots pw
<arief> does anyone know what is the command to connect in to wireless in kosole terminal???
<Owner> Titan8990, what is it!?
<kindofabuzz> Owner, when you installed mysql it should've asked you then to set a password when installing
<Titan8990> Owner, is the password null or you don't know the password?
<syockit> kindofabuzz: it didn't when I did tasksel lamp-server
<Owner> hmmm
<Owner> I guess it prompted her for one but she mistyped it
<kindofabuzz> it did prompt you, that's part of the install, it won't install until you set a pasword
<Owner> tried to purge mysql-server and reinstall it
<Owner> didnt prompt that time
<kindofabuzz> it even asks you twice
<Titan8990> Owner: that makes things more difficult... try:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql
<kindofabuzz> well you'll probably have to reinstall it, you can'tset a new pass unless you know the pass
<zhjawe> Hi,Does anyone know how to convert jpg file to PDF?多谢。
<kindofabuzz> zhaozhou, install imagemagiic
<kindofabuzz> zhaozhou, install Imagemagick then convert whatever.jpg whatever.pdf
<mzz> zhjawe: what kindofabuzz said and use "convert blah.png blah.pdf" on the commandline, or open in any image editor and print to pdf
<mzz> err, jpg, not png
<_theradar> anybody here use fluxbox with two monitors?
 * kindofabuzz gets back to learning python
<mzz> yay!
<zhjawe> Thank you,are there some command tools?
<secvuln> hello
<mzz> zhjawe: "convert" is a commandline tool.
<secvuln> adobe flash says that /usr/lib/mozilla is not a valid installation path. Is that not the right path?
<mzz> secvuln: are you trying to install flash by hand? Why not use the package (iirc it's called flashplugin-nonfree)?
<usser> secvuln, theres no need to use installer from adobe.com
<zhjawe>  mzz:Thanks your help,I will download and try it.
<mzz> (does someone have a good "don't run installers as root, the package manager is your friend" rant I can link to? I'm considering writing one)
<secvuln> As it's for a program, I have to due it via shell.
<dusint_mattr> Hmmm.... Hi
<mzz> secvuln: I don't follow.
<usser> secvuln, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<soreau> mzz: It should be a factoid..
<nickrud> mzz, look around on help.ubuntu.com, if not add it :)
<soreau> ! root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fishn> anyone in here can help me get pidgin-encryption-3.0 compile ?
<mzz> soreau: was thinking of something slightly longer than that
<CNLiberal> can anyone tell me how to blink a certain drive?
<mzz> soreau: short web page
<ashlessburn> su     sudo -i   or setting permmisions ....if its opensuse then it toor
<soreau> mzz: But the factoid would point to the link and hasty users never follow links - unless you just want to have a blog rant ;)
<shakir> E: nagios3-common: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1  : does anybody knew what is this its show me when im installing something
<dusint_mattr> info
<mzz> shakir: the actual error is hopefully above that
<nickrud> mzz, mention bin, rpm, etc, write a short factoid, do it well and the people with bot privs will probably add it.
<Joeseph> with the latest update to Firefox, I can no longer enter in an address into the address bar, or the search bar and go to that page: it gives me an error.    Is this common?
<mzz> soreau: I think it might be useful for people migrating from windows
<fluitfries> is there a command to tell me the exact make and model of my video card?
<shakir> can i fix that?
<mzz> Joeseph: what's the error?
<nickrud> fluitfries, lspci | grep -i vga
<mzz> fluitfries: lspci usually has that info
<soreau> mzz: If they read it, quite
<fluitfries> thanks!
<shakir> mzz : can i fix that ?
<mzz> soreau: I'll just stop talking to them if they don't, or something
<mzz> shakir: that depends on what the actual error is
<Joeseph> mzz: The error is "ASSERT: Search: _installLocation: enghine has no file!"  and then it gives me a stack Trace, which I don't think will be relevant.
<fishn> or more or less anyone got pidgin running with encryption 3.0 script , it fails when i configure
<mzz> shakir: this just means "post-installation script failed". It doesn't tell you why (and post-installation scripts can do a wide variety of things)
<vigneswwaaa> my laptop is dropping internet constantly
<soreau> mzz: "But when I run as regular user, it don't work"
<mzz> Joeseph: got any extensions?
<ashlessburn> lol
<mzz> Joeseph: oh, and did you restart the browser completely after installing the upgrade?
<shakir> mzz : ok thanks
<Logikos> i've had ubuntu up and running very nicely now for a few months but i left for a couple days and came back and now when it boots it doesnt load GUI, it says BusyBox v1.1.3 Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ASH) and gives me a prompt of (initramfs) ... what happened and what do i have to do to fix it please???
<Titan8990> vigneswwaaa, what card do you have?
 * mzz stops talking to soreau 
<mzz> :P
<secvuln> any idea how to get ubuntu to support my sound card?
<Joeseph> mzz:     I exed it out and then opened it up again....   I have a few, yes...
<vigneswwaaa> I am not sure
<nickrud> shakir, sudo apt-get -f  install ; run that and put the complete error on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<soreau> mzz:)
<mzz> Joeseph: does it still fail with those off (or use the firefox safe mode)? Also consider pastebinning the stack trace
<vigneswwaaa> I have an HP pavilion with ubuntu 8.10
<vigneswwaaa> is there a way to check my card
<Joeseph> mzz: ah.... the clever little "downloads" box was hiding on another desktop of mine.... ha..... it'll probably work now.
<Logikos> i've had ubuntu up and running very nicely now for a few months but i left for a couple days and came back and now when it boots it doesnt load GUI, it says BusyBox v1.1.3 Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ASH) and gives me a prompt of (initramfs) ... what happened and what do i have to do to fix it please???
<Titan8990> vigneswwaaa, lscpi | grep wireless
<mzz> Logikos: might want to repeat slightly less often (not sure what'd cause this, possibly a bogus root= in grub.conf)
<LogicFan> new user to ubuntu 8.10 (running 64bit) and I'm curious about the updates mechanism.  It seems that tons of stuff is added to the "recommended updates" section that has nothing to do with my computer.  e.g. X display drivers for hardware I don't have.  Is there a way to get more relevant updates?
<mzz> LogicFan: I'd try to uninstall the drivers you don't use
<mzz> LogicFan: not sure how easy that is for these drivers
<Logikos> mzz: ... but how would it have goten there and how do i fix it... i'm prity new to linux
<shakir> nickrud  i put the error
<dusint_mattr> er...
<nickrud> shakir, give me the link, please
<shakir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117109/
<mzz> Logikos: no idea how that would've happened. I'd use a linux livecd or the grub menu to check what's in grub.conf makes any sense, and also check if anything interesting is logged before it drops you to a shell.
<LogicFan> mzz, i'm curious why its offering them in the first place?  do i have some default installed package(s) that its looking at to determine what to recommend?
<Sarthor> routing for multiple uplinks /providers, my question is here, HELP  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/routing-for-multiple-uplinks-providers-703789/
<vigneswwaaa> lscpi | grep wireless do i type this in the terminal
<ammagendut> hi
<ammagendut> can i solve this?
<ammagendut> Type '--2009-02-12' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mmu.list
<mzz> LogicFan: not familiar enough with ubuntu to know if this is accurate, but I'm pretty sure the installer doesn't do (much) hardware detection. It just installs most interesting drivers and auto-detects at boot.
<Titan8990> vigneswwaaa, yes
<nickrud> shakir,   gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/nagios3-common.postinst , put the contents on the pastebin please
<bullgard4> What is an 'Internet file' as used in 'man lsof'?
<Logikos> mzz: if you are refering to the menu where it says press escape and gives you like 3 seconds ... that has like 7 things in it ... its ubuntu, ubuntu recovery ... and then it repeats ... ubuntu ubuntu recovery or something ...
<LogicFan> mzz, appreciate the response, thanks
<vigneswwaaa> i copy and paste that and it says command not m=found
<mzz> LogicFan: advantage is you can safely swap hardware without having to install drivers before you do so
<soreau> ammagendut: I think /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ should be empty.. backup the mmu.list there then delete it and try again
<vigneswwaaa> command not found
<bernz> vigneswwaaa, careful, it appears you have a typo there maybe .... 'lspci', not 'lscpi' (though i could be wrong)
<mzz> LogicFan: disadvantage is you have a ridiculous amount of drivers installed (and updated)
<nickrud> mzz, that's pretty much correct, about drivers.
<soreau> vigneswwaaa: lspci not lscpi
<mzz> Logikos: yes, that menu. Using a livecd may be easier if you're new to things though.
<Titan8990> vigneswwaaa, sorry:   lspci | grep wireless
<shakir> nickrud : http://paste.ubuntu.com/117110/
<Titan8990> vigneswwaaa, typo....
<keevie> when upgrading to intrepid from hardy, something went very wrong. . .https://keevie.privatepaste.com/3djs1WqBux it looks like this is a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/ca-certificates-java/+bug/289091 how do i fix this?
<vigneswwaaa> well this time when i type it it does nothing
<pepperjack> vigneswwaaa: always a good sign
<vigneswwaaa> i got it
<MarkJones> Can any of you say what the general rule of thumb is for when/if to install a new release of ubuntu? Do most people wait a while after most releases till theres a bunch of updates available so they dont run into major issues? Or is it just a jump in and start breaking stuff kinda thing and dont wait for anything?
<Logikos> mzz: ok, but things may be more complex, windows xp was on this computer first, and i installed ubuntu from within windows, so ubuntu was made the 2nd operating system, windows xp offers the first boot menu, which i reversed and changed so ubuntu boots first ... as a result this drive is an NTFS partition and the ubuntu disk is really just a file on this drive  i think?? will the live cd see that and i'll be able to mess with it or 
<Titan8990> vigneswwaaa, alright, do:   lspci
<Logikos> mzz: also, if i reboot to a live cd, i wont be able to be in here asking questions ... so i need to figure out everything i need to do, before i try it
<keevie> sorry, broken link https://keevie.privatepaste.com/3djs1WqBux
<Titan8990> vigneswwaaa, pastebin the results
<pepperjack> MarkJones: depends on the machine. many people jump from one update to the next. as long as you are able to put up with downtime that should be fine
<mzz> Logikos: why not? You should be able to get at the net from the livecd just fine. Doesn't it have an irc client?
<MarkJones> Im just wondering cause 8.04.2 seems realy reliable now to me and 8.10 still has reliability issues for me.
<ashlessburn> mark what bit are u running'
<mzz> Logikos: how did you do the "reversed" bit?
<MarkJones> I see.
<soreau> MarkJones: Then keep using 8.04 since it's LTS
<mzz> Logikos: I'm not really familiar with wubi, if that's what you used...
<vigneswwaaa> is it the netowrk controller
<soreau> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<MarkJones> Right thats what im on right now.
<marca311> Hi there! which do you think is better? 8.04 or 8.10
<vigneswwaaa> cuz if it is then its
<nickrud> shakir, ok, what we're gonna do is set up this package to just get it installed, then remove it immediately. Not sure why the file/dir wasn't created in /var/run
<vigneswwaaa> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<soreau> ! best | marca311
<ubottu> marca311: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jaxx2kde> hey i had a quick question.. suppose i have a tarball lying on my desktop.. and i go and install the drivers after extracting it and all.. can i delete the folder?
<Aleahhaley> hey everyone I'm back again...my issue was that after I uninstalled ubuntu my computer keeps trying to load grub and it won't load my windows partition anymore.
<nickrud> shakir,   gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/nagios3-common.postinst
<Titan8990> vigneswwaaa, that is it, you are using iw3945 drivers
<keevie> jaxx2kde,  yes
<soreau> marca311: It depends on the machine you're using and ultimately your opinion. The other big factor is what you use it for
<mzz> jaxx2kde: probably, but don't install stuff by hand, use proper packages
<vigneswwaaa> what does that mean
<Aleahhaley> I got a windows cd though and went into the Repair section...but what do I do from there?
<Titan8990> vigneswwaaa, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Logikos> mzz: i didnt use wubi ... no clue what it is, i burned the normal ubuntu cd, and put it in while i was in windows and to my surpize it had an instal option ... as for reversing i just ment in teh windows boot menu i reversed the order so that the default would be ubuntu rather than windows
<marca311> thank you
<jaxx2kde> keevie, mzz thanks
<keevie> mzz, ....what if you need newer versions, there is nothing wrong with building things from source
<mzz> Logikos: I think that was wubi, but someone would have to confirm
<Logikos> mzz: as for the live cd having an irc client ... i have no idea?
<vigneswwaaa> 8.10
<soreau> Aleahhaley: Google it or ask in #windows | This isn't #windows
<ubuntu_> how do i stop x11
<MarkJones> As far as sticking with LTS releases goes, for the people who want reliable systems, do most wait for the first point release or not? Cause I remeber when I first tried 8.04 and it was ok, and now I came back and tried 8.04.2 and thats what I am on now and all seems great.
<mib_lkgyn7> mzz: Any specifics? I am a little fimilar with wubi
<mzz> keevie: as long as you don't run "make install" or the equivalent as root, sure (use checkinstall or an equivalent)
<shakir> nickrud : http://paste.ubuntu.com/117112/
<Aleahhaley> ok thanks.
<pepperjack> ubuntu_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  just restart instead of stop to restart
<nickrud> MarkJones, for people that rely on their servers it's pretty common
<Logikos> mzz: well i downloaded the normal live cd when i did it, if becuase i loaded it in windows it used 'wubi' i have no idea ... but ubuntu is not running inside windows when i boot to it ... that is, windows doesnt run when i boot to ubuntu
<keevie> when upgrading to intrepid from hardy, something went very wrong. . .https://keevie.privatepaste.com/3djs1WqBux it looks like this is a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/ca-certificates-java/+bug/289091 how do i fix this?
<soreau> ubuntu_: Ctrl+Alt+F1 then login and run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<mzz> mib_lkgyn7: Logikos here had it booting windows bootmanager thingy -> grub -> ubuntu, now it boots grub -> initramfs rescue shell.
<nickrud> shakir, ok, on line 4 type    exit 0 , then save and close the file
<mepholic> u
<MarkJones> Ok cool.So what is the next expected LTS release anyways? 9.10?
<mzz> mib_lkgyn7: that's about all the info I have so far
<Titan8990> vigneswwaaa, you should check out this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<nickrud> !releases | MarkJones
<ubottu> MarkJones: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<mib_lkgyn7> mzz: The first setup is definitely wubi's way of doing things. But it can also be done by hand if required to do so
<uzair> hi all, i was looking for some help regarding open vpn (vpn connections in general actually)
<vigneswwaaa> ok will do
<vigneswwaaa> thanks
<mzz> mib_lkgyn7: this sounds like what the initramfs would do for a nonsensical root=, but I don't know what a sensible root= is for a wubi install
<shakir> nickrud :  line 4 that si  after set -e ?
<Logikos> mzz mib_lkgyn7:  it is still loading windows boot menu first, that is all the same, windows boot menu, ubuntu's menu option (if i hit escape) ... and then when it would normaly load ubuntu, it loads initramfs
<nickrud> !wubi | mib_lkgyn7 (more likely to get reliable support on their forum. Most of the people on irc don't use wubi :)
<ubottu> mib_lkgyn7 (more likely to get reliable support on their forum. Most of the people on irc don't use wubi :): Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<nickrud> shakir, exactlyt
<porter1> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mib_lkgyn7> Logikos: And you haven't made any drastic changes after the install? Meaning, the wubi install is still intact?
<shakir> nickrud: i saved now?
<nickrud> mib_lkgyn7, ah, sorry, misread/typed
<MarkJones> Ok cool.Looks like Ill be sticking with LTS releases only, and always waiting for the first point release so I have a reliable system.Thank you guys!
<Logikos> mzz, mib_lkgyn7: also when i loaded windows it said it recovered from severe error ... my gf had loaded windows, and when i came back windows aparently crashed (not sure why, she wont tell) and ubuntu (being the default in windows boot menu) tryed to load but went to initramfs instead
<nickrud> shakir, yes. after you save, run   sudo apt-get -f install
<gamma> Hi, i got my GDM to start manual, and can't remember how to fix it back!!
<mib_lkgyn7> nickrud: Doesn't matter. Mibbit doesn't even highlight messages with my nick :P
<Owner> .j #flexd
<shakir> nickrud : http://paste.ubuntu.com/117115/
<Titan8990> gamma, sudo update-rc.d gdm
<gamma> thanks
<Logikos> mib_lkgyn7: no changes, it worked perfectly before i left for my trip, today my gf was trying to print something and i walked her though some things, had her boot to windows to print .. she left it in windows, says nothing strange happened, i come home and its in initramfs ...i reboot same thing, i go to windows and it says it recovered from a severe error
<mib_lkgyn7> Logikos: Does it always say recovered from a serious error? Did you try doing a diskcheck?
<nickrud> shakir, ok, so far so good. now, sudo apt-get purge nagios3-common nagios3  to remove it
<Titan8990> gamma, or it might be: sudo update-rc.d add gdm
<mzz> Logikos: I'm not sure what happened, but if this is wubi (which I think it is) I have pretty much no idea what the normal state of things is, so I can't really tell what changed from that state either
<Logikos> mib_lkgyn7: since i got back, i've only booted into windows once ... so its only said it once, i wouldnt expect it to say it again but i havent tryed
<MarkJones> Only problem I see is that ive been in Debian Etch until now and I have a LPR driver and cups wrapper for my printer.But not sure how to get that driver to work.It doesnt show up in the drivers list like in Debian.Anyone know what I need to do?
<keevie> when upgrading to intrepid from hardy, something went very wrong. . .https://keevie.privatepaste.com/3djs1WqBux it looks like this is a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/ca-certificates-java/+bug/289091 does anyone know how do i fix this?
<mib_lkgyn7> mzz: Here is a drill down of what happens, a large file is created on the NTFS partition. The NTFS parition is mounted on /host, and then the file is loopback mounted on /
<shakir> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117117/
<peepsalot> I tried setting resolv.conf, but it was apparently overwritten.  is there a way to set this so it won't be overwritten?
<mzz> mib_lkgyn7: the initramfs does all that, right?
<MarkJones> Right now my printer is using a recomended driver instead.
<Logikos> mzz, mib_lkgyn7 i have my ubuntu dvd ... i could try putting it in right now and see if it gives me a prompt or something ??
<mzz> mib_lkgyn7: how is the initramfs told where everything is?
<nickrud> MarkJones, make sure that you've installed the right packages; if so, file a bug
<mib_lkgyn7> mzz: I am not exactly sure how it is internally handled. Wait, let me try to digg up some info
<mzz> mib_lkgyn7: I can do that myself, probably :)
<mib_lkgyn7> Logikos: A diskcheck from Windows wouldn't hurt a little bit
<nickrud> shakir, ok, we're in a stable state with nagios3 uninistalled. You can try reinstalling it, but I think you might want to check that you have disk space left, etc.
<X4D_> Hello, is there a channel around here to get help with networking, more specifically troubleshooting DNS problems
<Logikos> mib_lkgyn7: k
<shakir> nickrud: i have a 63.7 GB free disc space
<nickrud> shakir, hm, you only tried installing nagios3-common in the first place?
<keevie> when upgrading to intrepid from hardy, something went very wrong. . .https://keevie.privatepaste.com/3djs1WqBux it looks like this is a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/ca-certificates-java/+bug/289091 does anyone know how do i fix this?
<secvuln> anyone have any idea on how to get ubuntu to reconize my sound card?
<keevie> !details secvuln
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about details secvuln
<keevie> meh
<shakir> nickrud: now what shoud i do ?
<keevie> secvuln, whats the matter? whats the sound card?
<northox> linux is gay stuff
<youyi> -cn
<nickrud> shakir, if you're trying to get nagios3 , you should do   sudo apt-get install nagios3  , it will pull in any packages it needs, including -common. Now, I'm not promising it will work, that you won't be in the same spot you were ;)
<Logikos> mib_lkgyn7: diskcheck complete, (i did not check the box to scan for and atempt to repair bad sectors ... that takes hours?) but the normal check passed fine
<secvuln> keeview, Don't really know, it's a laptop and I usually refrain from opening them, as there small and compact.
<marca311_> northox: how come you are on the ubuntu forums?
<keevie> secvuln, what???
<mib_lkgyn7> Logikos: Yeah, that should be fine. So, the thing is it goes into initramfs recovery... there are a few threads on ubuntuforums but nothing too substaincial
<Logikos> mib_lkgyn7: in grub's menu there is a recovery option .... i chose to try to boot to windows before i tryed that, so i didnt try it ... what does that do, is it worth a try?
<secvuln> keeview, I don't really know
<billybigrigger> w00t..just put my new server together and it posted first go!!!
<secvuln> keeview, I don't know what sound card is in here unfortunately.
<billybigrigger> just thought i'd share that with everyone, im pumped muhaha
<shakir> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117118/
<nickrud> shakir, ok, that's a good install.
<Logikos> mib_lkgyn7 most of my data, from in ubuntu, or windows, i stored to other partitions ... so if i lost this and had to start over it wouldnt kill me, however it would be very inconvient ...
<X4D_> I need help... I was messing around with dyndns and registered my IP there... I was not able to make it work properly... now I can't access most websites, google yes, wikipedia no and many others are unreachable. Is there anyone who could point me in the right direction to solve this problem ?
<keevie> secvuln, find out! google the laptop or someting
<shakir> nickrud : now we fix the error?
<bjb1959> trying to get a tv card and usb camera to work but can't because they both try to use /dev/video0 any ideas?
<mib_lkgyn7> Logikos: Yeah I get it. Although it is a really weird bug, let me see if google can kelp
<nickrud> shakir, no error to fix now :)
<shakir> nickrud: ok thank you very much
<Marsjanin> Hello
<n1ghtcrwler> mornin
<Logikos> mib_lkgyn7 good luck, i tryed google but didnt notice anything to useful ...
<nickrud> shakir, if you compare http://paste.ubuntu.com/117109/ to the last paste, you can see the difference and similarity
<keevie> when upgrading to intrepid from hardy, something went very wrong. . .https://keevie.privatepaste.com/3djs1WqBux it looks like this is a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/ca-certificates-java/+bug/289091 does anyone know how do i fix this?
<n1ghtcrwler> I have a couple things I'd like some advice on, if I could
<nickrud> keevie, I tried going to your pastebin; it has a cert and I can't click it easily because of the leading period
<shakir> nickrud:) yes i can see difference :)
<nickrud> keevie, the leading period in the link above
<keevie> Nickrud, sorry, ill paste it somewhere else
<Scunizi> X4D_: most likely your dns servers in the router you replaced with those suggested by dyndns.. if you don't want the service chnage the dns servers.
<keevie> nickrud, http://pastebin.com/m2351ee2c
<n1ghtcrwler> I just installed intrepid onto my older Gateway laptop.  It created a partition (which I'd like to delete the Windows one, issue one), and I can't get the wireless receiver to turn on (issue two)
<Marsjanin> I got a problem: somebody packed up a huge file with (as I suppose) WinZIP using (new in it?) multipart function. The files are named: .z01 .z02 .z03 and last .zip - I cannot open it under Ubuntu in no way. :( Even copying it with cat first > temp, cat second >> temp etc.
<Dracie_> freaking fail - this is why nobody uses emerald https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emerald/+bug/205364
<n1ghtcrwler> anybody know how to do either of those?  The wireless is the more pressing issue
<Baatti> Greetings all, I was wondering if I could get some assistance with Direct Connecting my cell phone to my linux box via a usb cable
<X4D_> Scunizi: thanks for the tip, but I have reset my router and my DNS are pointing to my ISP. I've also expierienced similar issues before with MTU settings but after adjusting them there is no change
<Logikos> mib_lkgyn7 when i put the ubuntu dvd into windows now it gives 3 options, first is 'demo and full instal' which reads to reboot the system, boot to cd, and you can demo, instal ubuntu alongside windows, or as the only OS ... 2nd option (probably what i tryed last time to get the setup i now have which worked for a few months untill now) is 'install inside windows' which reads to instal and uninstal ubuntu like any other application,
<trwww> Hello. I can ssh from ALICE to BOBO but not BOB to ALICE. How do I copy a directory on ALICE to BOB?
<Baatti> When I connect the phone, Linux recognizes it as a Broadband connection. I'm looking to just mount the phone as a volume
<nickrud> keevie, I can help you remove the certificate package and the error; if you have one of the headless jre's installed that means it'll have to go as well. Or, we can fake out dpkg, make it think the cert package installed ok even though it didn't. That'll fix apt for you
<mib_lkgyn7> Logikos: Yeah, that is wubi. It relies of some parts of Windows to run properly
<keevie> nickrud, great, i dont mind killing some certs, where to look?
<mib_lkgyn7> Logikos: I would say, go for a full install if you really want Ubuntu as a full fledge OS
<Logikos> mib_lkgyn7: i would much rather we figure out how to save my past instlation beings i cant go in there and back anything up (such as my email) .. but if i chose option 1, and instal it alongside windows ... how does that work? how is it different?
<keevie> nickrud, pm?
<mzz> trwww: just use scp (scp /path/to/dir bob:/path/to/destination from a shell on alice)?
<nickrud> keevie, ok, put a copy of /var/lib/dpkg/info/ca-certificates-java.postinst  on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mib_lkgyn7> Logikos: It should create a proper partition, and then let you install it as a separate partition, rather than running it inside the windows partition
<mzz> trwww: or sftp if you prefer, all obviously assuming you have a shell on alice)
<Logikos> mib_lkgyn7: i'm working on geting so i dont depend on windows, but i still depend on it slightly ... and would like both OS's .... i COULD instal windows in a VM i understand after doing ubuntu first but that cuts resources right?
<mib_lkgyn7> Logikos: Could you try a Chkdsk /r on the main boot parition
<houstond> ok so noob question here, I've downloaded an application  .bin to be exact, how do i install it?
<houstond> :-D
<keevie> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu.com/117119/
<keevie> houstond, first do chmod +x app.bin, then do ./app.bin and follow instructions
<Logikos> mib_lkgyn7: trying
<mib_lkgyn7> Logikos: As long as you are not running a game inside a VM, you should be fine
<trygg> Is there some alternative to synaptic package manager?
<sileni> hmm the new firefox starts in fullscreen every single time, and i have to press f11 twice to get it to normal. Does anyone know where the config file for firefox is so i can make it start normal everytime
<theUg> Hi all. Is there a normal solution to keyring password problem when auto log-in?
<mzz> linuxnooooob: recommend you don't run random stuff you downloaded as root though (more often than not there are packages you can use instead)
<nickrud> keevie, ok, I'd suggest putting   exit 0   on line 4, just below set -e . then run sudo apt-get -f install . Once it completes,  sudo apt-get purge ca-certificates-java
<RussM> Logikos, What do you use Windows for? That might determine whether Windows in a VM would be sufficient. It is for me.
<Logikos> mib_lkgyn7 says 'chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by anouther process. ... i can scedual it to do it on a reboot?
<mzz> sileni: that may be stored in localstore.rdf (under ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default)
<Titan8990> sileni, if im not mistaken, that is a bug with compiz
<Marsjanin> trygg: apt-get ?
<mib_lkgyn7> Logikos: Yes please
<trygg> yeah, i meant a gui ;)
<sileni> Titan8990: hmm, is there a fix for this bug?
<trygg> dont really know how to search
<theUg> trygg: Add/Remove programs?
<Titan8990> sileni, unsure, only effects some people, I would search the forums because that is where I have seen it
<linuxnooooob> um apparently i did something wrong keevie  says no such file or directory
<mzz> RussM: for pretty much everything that isn't a game I think a vm is not just sufficient but superior :)
<Logikos> RussM: ms excell (there are some things that open office just doesnt do right :\ ) ... and paint shop pro  are what i switch over to windows for ... i just havent figured gimp out yet .. and psp just doesnt run right in wine
<Baatti> I'm trying to mount my cellphone as a volume, running Ubuntu 8.10....when I connect the phone (via usb), linux recognizes it as a Broadband Connection, but I can't view the volume. I can only configure a broadband connection. Anyone have ideas on how I can just mount the phone as a volume?
<keevie> linuxnooooob, yeah, you have to replace app.bin with the actual filename. . .
<linuxnooooob> um i did that :-) lolz
<Logikos> mib_lkgyn7 k, i'll reboot and do that russ: i'll check your responce when i get back
<mzz> linuxnooooob: also have to be in the directory that file is (not sure if "cd /path/to/that/file" was included)
<Logikos> mzz: your saying a VM is beter than windows OS by itself? ... what about ram?
<RussM> Logikos, Unless you're crunching an extremely complicated spreadsheet, I'm pretty sure a VM could handle running Excel just fine.
<theUg> Anyone knows about keyring password prompt problem?
<Logikos> i have 1.5 GB of ram
<keevie> nickrud, okay, i did that, and it seemed to work. now i should probably change some stuff back? i doubt that script was completely useless
<Marsjanin> Anybody knows how to unpack a multipart zip (z01, z02...zip), please?
<Logikos> ubuntu was useing just under .8
<mzz> Logikos: ah, yes, you need a bit of ram. Not as much as I initially thought though, because apparently the drivers for the virtual sound and graphics are smaller than the (windows) drivers for the actual hardware.
<Logikos> RussM: what about psp ... will psp be able to take screen shots from apps loaded in ubuntu? or are the OS's seperate like with windows virtual pc ... clipboard doesnt transfer etc?
<RussM> mzz, I'm with you. I'm very happy with VMs.
<mib_lkgyn7> So, who was asking about multipartÉ
<mzz> Logikos: clipboard should transfer. You can also share folders from the host to the guest.
<nickrud> keevie, you can try running the install again, you know how to back out of a failed install now. But I'd look over the bug report, see if it has a workaround, if you really need those certs
<mzz> Logikos: so you can just use an ubuntu screenshot app and save the screenshot in a directory the guest sees.
<linuxnooooob> so yeah i've made sure i had the right path and all, not sure what im doing wrong
<mib_lkgyn7> Marsjanin: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-952119.html
<mzz> Logikos: (I haven't used the clipboard transfer for anything but text, I think)
<Logikos> mzz: well i have other partitions ... in /media on ubuntu ... the windows inside the VM would have access to those partitions as D:\ and E:\ etc right?
<keevie> nickrud, alright, thanks muchly. i doubt i would have found that on my own
<mzz> linuxnooooob: try to tab-complete the filename and dir to make sure you get them right
<nickrud> keevie, doing the purge undid anything that script would have done, so you're back to a state as if you'd never installed it (I think that's what you were really asking)
<mzz> Logikos: if you want them to be.
<Titan8990> Logikos, not without special configuration
<RussM> Logikos, I don't know if you'll be able to cut/paste more than text... it may depend on the VM you pick, too.
<sileni> Titan8990: ah yes, it has not been fixed yet. Thank you for letting me now. I'm probably going to revert back to older and stabler version of firefox
<Baatti> I'm trying to mount my cellphone as a volume, running Ubuntu 8.10....when I connect the phone (via usb), linux recognizes it as a Broadband Connection, but I can't view the volume. I can only configure a broadband connection. Anyone have ideas on how I can just mount the phone as a volume?
<Titan8990> Logikos, and it is considered dangerous, easier to host them via ftp or scp on the host machine
<RussM> Logikos, psp?
<mzz> Logikos: the vm doesn't look at the actual on-disk partitions. You can just share one or more actual host directories, which the guest sees as network filesystems.
<linuxnooooob> tab-complete the file name? and dir to make sure i got them right?
<Logikos> Titan8990: i'm more concerned about resource sharing ... for example, i plug my flash drive into the pc ... ubuntu will see it ... will windows see it inside the VM ?
<Titan8990> sileni, good to hear you found what you were looking for
<piti__> ikonia: thanks for your help yesterday
<mzz> Logikos: afaik this is pretty safe as long as you're selective in what you share.
<Marsjanin> mib_lkgyn7: I just did that in few steps, now I try run cat with all files as a parametest like there was.
<Draken> hi im running kbuntu and I cant figure out why I have no screen savers I have random and blank why is that?
<Logikos> RussM: Paint Shop Pro ... i'm not a photo shop fan ... i like psp beter
<Titan8990> Logikos, no, but it will with additional configuration, you can mount usb drives in your vm
<mzz> Logikos: windows doesn't see your host usb devices (unless you explicitly configure this, which is only useful for devices you don't have host drivers for)
<mzz> Logikos: the vm won't see the actual flash drive, but if you mount the flash drive below a directory that's shared with the guest it'll see its contents just fine
<RussM> Logikos, Oh, sorry, I don't use it.
<sagredo> since I updated to 8.10 expose crashes compizfusion
<sagredo> what gives!!!
<linuxnooooob> so yeah totally lost
<Logikos> Titan8990: mzz: RussM: if i 'share' /media ... so long as i've opened it in ubuntu and therefore ubuntu auto mounts it under /media ... the windows will be able to access it as a network drive .. do i understand this correctly?
<mzz> Logikos: yep.
<n1ghtcrwler> How do I delete the Windows partition on my computer to run ubuntu exclusively?
<mzz> Logikos: windows has no clue the stuff below /media/ is actually on different drives. It just sees all of /media as a regular network share.
<Logikos> understood
<Jaan|Perfect> is there any software wich collates details of my hardware devices and send report and let me know whether hardware is supported and drivers are available
<mzz> Logikos: (I'm talking about VirtualBox, but this should be very similar in other vm software)
<Logikos> as long as the directory names are unique enough to identify what i'm dealing with
<RussM> Logikos, the actual mechanism for sharing files differs a bit between VMs, but yes, you can usually make any part of the host filesystem available to the guest.
<Logikos> which i presume are the device lables
<Titan8990> Logikos, they can be whatever you want them to be
<mzz> Logikos: and you *can* probably give the vm access to the raw partition too, but that's usually less convenient (because you can't do the same from the host at the same time, they'd stomp on each other)
<Baatti> n1ghtcrwler, just boot your computer from the cd, and chose to install Ubuntu..when the partitioner asks you how you want to partition, chose GUIDED FULL
<Logikos> alright, great ... is .5GB RAM alocation enough for XP + MS Office + Paint Shop Pro ?
<Logikos> i know that it is 'enough to get buy'
<Logikos> but ...
<Logikos> by*
<linuxnooooob> still cant install the damn thing
<mzz> Logikos: I haven't used PSP enough to answer that. I'd expect it to be quite sufficient for office.
<RussM> Logikos,  I wish I had PSP to try it.
<nickrud> linuxnooooob, what exactly are you trying to install anyway?
<Logikos> psp has ALOT less overhead that adobe photoshop
<trwww> mzz: thanks!
<Logikos> i'd estamate half
<keevie> time to tell him to use apt :D
<n1ghtcrwler> Baatti: that's a bit of a problem.  For some reason, my cd drive won't acknowledge the ubuntu cd.  I had to extract it to the desktop and install it from there.  The install worked, but now I'm stuck with the partitions
<linuxnooooob> Planeshift.   game  its a .bin
<nickrud> keevie, that's where I hoped it would go :)
<linuxnooooob> have it downloaded to desktop
<RussM> Logikos, I just went with Gimp - it's not as "pretty", perhaps, but it does what I want.
<Titan8990> Logikos, 512mb might be pushing it for all those apps at the same time
<Logikos> eventualy i pray i'll be free from my windows dependancy but ... i'm working on it lol
<nickrud> linuxnooooob, sudo ~/Desktop/<planeshiftfilename>
<Titan8990> Logikos, I always found 1gb to be ideal for xp
<Titan8990> Logikos, but yes, you will get by
<sileni> ephiphany is still as powerful as firefox is correct?
<Baatti> n1ghtcrwler, did you mount the .iso file on the disk as an image?
<Logikos> RussM: i tryed Gimp several times ... it takes me to long to do the things i need to do ... several things i cant figure out how to make it do .. but i cant figure out how to make photoshop do it either and ppl love photoshop ... its just i hate graphic design but i have to do it some times ... and i dont want to invest the time into switching programs ?
<mzz> Logikos: oh, yes, I was interpreting that as one office app or psp at a time
<n1ghtcrwler> Baatti: yep.  And all my roommates' computers recognize it for what it should be.  Just not mine (which I presume has something to do with the host of problems that encouraged me to drop Windows in the first place)
<mzz> Logikos: keep in mind that you'll probably end up installing fewer drivers and background utilities on the vm
<Logikos> Titan8990: i agree .. but i think ubuntu as the primary OS containing the VM needs more than .5 GB and i cant aford to upgrade my ram :\
<Baatti> n1ghtcrwler, hrm, I know a few people who've had similar problems. I unfortunately don't have the expertise to assist you further. Just keep asking around here and I'm sure someone who CAN help will
<Baatti> sorry
<mzz> Logikos: also, you can usually play with the ram allocation a bit with just reboots of the vm, so you can find a sweet spot somewhere between .5G and 1G if necessary
<linuxnooooob> usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -l | -V | -v
<linuxnooooob> usage: sudo [-bEHPS] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] [VAR=value]
<linuxnooooob>             {-i | -s | <command>}
<linuxnooooob> usage: sudo -e [-S] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] file ...
<jaxx2kde> I am trying to install b43-fwcutter and I downloaded and extracted the tarball but when i cd to the directory and go "make" it gives me a "make: Nothing to be done for `all'." error
<Logikos> that nice guy who was trying to research how to solve my problem no longer seems to be here mib_something
<Titan8990> Logikos, no, it will run fine, windows uses virtual memory similar to linux swap
<RussM> Logikos, I understand. I love Gimp because it's powerful enough for me, available on Linux and Windows, and scriptable. But believe me, I know it's not easy to learn a new model.
<Ryan_Chau> hey
<Ryan_Chau> i had a quick question
<Ryan_Chau> does anyone know if there is a chinese vrsion of ubuntu
<Titan8990> !pastebin | linuxnooooob
<ubottu> linuxnooooob: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mzz> jaxx2kde: that sounds like you missed a ./configure (so there's no Makefile yet)
<n1ghtcrwler> Baatti: that's fine.  But I have another problem, do you know how to get it to let me turn on my wireless receiver?  It's an old Gateway, and the only way to turn it on that I know of is Fn+F2.  The ubuntu doesn't appear to recognize the command.
<Marsjanin> multipart ZIP problem: the zip -F archive.zip did the trick. Thanks.
<redvamp128> jaxx2kde:  why not just install the deb - I found one for all distro's on packages Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- b43-fwcutter <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=b43-fwcutter+&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=all&amp;section=all>
<Baatti> n1ghtcrwler, that I'm not sure of either. I've never used a Gateway laptop...on my laptop I have a little switch button
<sagredo> what gives!!!
<sagredo> since I updated to 8.10 expose crashes compizfusion
<learning> anyone have scripts/software for 29/36 stuff?
<n1ghtcrwler> Baatti: heh, yeah, my old one had that.  Much easier.  Alright, thanks anyway!
<mzz> learning: for what?
<Logikos> Titan8990:, mzz, RussM, anyone i missed: thanks for all the info and all the help ... i was really hopeing to recover my ubuntu partition but no one seems to have a clue how to do that ... thankfuly i didnt save much inside that actual partition .. i'll reboot for the chkdsk /r now
<Logikos> bbl
<linuxnooooob> um still lost
<Baatti> n1ghtcrwler, SORRY i couldn't be more help. Good luck, and don't give up
<redvamp128> jaxx2kde:  was that the correct program you wanted to install ? ? Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- b43-fwcutter <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=b43-fwcutter+&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=all&amp;section=all>
<Titan8990> Logikos, you didn't ask about recovering a ubuntu partition?
<mzz> heh
<mzz> redvamp128++
<n1ghtcrwler> alright.  Does anyone know how to delete the Windows partition after installing intrepid that doesn't involve the ubuntu boot disk?
<Titan8990> ....
<jaxx2kde> mzz, redvamp128: i am trying to install the b43 drivers for my broadcom so that i can patch them in order to use aircrack
<Titan8990> n1ghtcrwler, fdisk
<rdw200169> n1ghtcrwler, if you don't mind keeping the partition *SPACE*, you can just format it as ext3 or something
<RussM> Titan8990, I think the question was way - way back.
<jaxx2kde> it says right now that i am running some "wl" driver
<redvamp128> jaxx2kde:  Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware 	 fwcutter is a tool which can extract firmware from various source files. It's written for BCM43xx driver files.
<n1ghtcrwler> Titan8990: where's that?  rdw200169: I really would like to just dump it altogether
<learning> i've half a mind to join a club and beat you with it
<jaxx2kde> yes.. i have a BCM4311
<Ryan_Chau> does anyone know if there is a chinese version of ubuntu?
<rdw200169> n1ghtcrwler, the best thing for you is gparted, it's a graphical partition manager
<Baatti> Ryan_Chau, can't you just chose chinese as your native language when installing?
<rdw200169> n1ghtcrwler, it's always... ALWAYS... dangerous to try what you are talking about, i.e. resizing your linux partition to fill the space that windows once filled
<rainbowinfinity> can anyone help me adjust the settings for folding@home?..it runs all the time and i'm afraid of killing my puter
<ashlessburn> rainbow why are u adjusting setting
<rdw200169> n1ghtcrwler, especially if you want (or need) to keep the information on your linux side intact
<trwww> I have a question about the .screenrc file... namely, the screen statement syntax. At
<n1ghtcrwler> rdw200269: is that available on the Add/Remove Applications thing, or no?  And what's dangerous about it?
<rdw200169> n1ghtcrwler, you can also screw up the boot manager... among other things
<trwww> http://magazine.redhat.com/2007/09/27/a-guide-to-gnu-screen/
<n1ghtcrwler> ah
<trwww> it gives the example:
<trwww> screen -t NameOfScreen ScreenNumber ShellCommand
<rdw200169> n1ghtcrwler, just search for gparted in synaptic
<trwww> but for ShellCommand, it dosent seem that I can put arbitrary commands in there.
<rainbowinfinity> it seems to run constantly and I'm afraid it's going to kill my processor or something
<trwww> for example, for:
<trwww> screen -t prod1  4 cd /usr/prod
<trwww> cannot exec 'cd' no such file or directory
<trwww> does anyone know where I can find some documentation for ShellCommand?
<n1ghtcrwler> rdw200269: well, crap.  I really wanna free up that memory space, I don't have a whole lot to be splitting between the two, you know?  What's the likelyhood, do you think, of wrecking ubuntu in the process?
<ashlessburn> umm unless u are running root or a specefic install u should be good im not quite understanding why u are tryign to modifiy thoguh
<mzz> trwww: "cd" is a shell builtin (it has to be)
<usser> rainbowinfinity, its supposed to run constantly, you basically donating your cpu time, your computer was designed to run constantly, it cant kill it by loading the processor with tasks
 * mzz wonders if there's special syntax to start a process in a different initial dir
 * mzz checks
<zcat[1]> rainbowinfinity: that's how it works.. if you don't like having a program that uses 100% of your 'spare processing power' why did you install one?
<trwww> so I cant use shell builtins in SHellCommand
<trwww> ?
<linuxnooooob> thank you nickrud your the man
<rainbowinfinity> but the fan runs constantly since I installed it, even while I'm working on it, and it never used to
<rdw200169> n1ghtcrwler, if you try resizing, the problems would be several-fold; consequentially, you can't run ubuntu of that partition while attempting a resize operation
<nickrud> linuxnooooob, yw
<RussM> trwww, even if you did use cd, the shell would then end.
<zcat[1]> rainbowinfinity: es. exactly. That's what happens when you're constantly using 100% of available processing power
<rdw200169> n1ghtcrwler, so you would likely have to use the gparted livecd
<Zencyde> Hey, I'm having trouble the the GNOME clock applet. Whenever I try to set the system time, it starts up the Compiz benchmark. I've since disabled the benchmark and the application kills itself upon entering my password. Anyone care to help?
<RussM> trwww, Do you just want to have the screen session started, but be in a particular directory?
<XDS2010> Small Question:  Can 'vmalloc=xxxM' be initiated at the boot command level  ?
<rainbowinfinity> i want it to use all of my processor...when i'm not using it, i want to set it up so it works while i'm not working
<mzz> trwww: look for the "chdir" command in the manual
<rdw200169> n1ghtcrwler, that, and with 2 separate partitions, you *could* do a very smart thing (for the future) and assign the /home directory to that space
<rdw200169> n1ghtcrwler, then, if you want to re-install ubuntu, you can keep your /home folder where all your personal configurations and files reside
<redvamp128> Zencyde:  why not just turn compiz off then set clock- System- preferences then appearance -- then visual effects turn them off
<darksmurf> I am running intrepid on a dell mini9. I have no swap space. I have been reading about how to use s2disk with a swap file that is activated right before hibernating and deactivated after resuming. I am able to execute 's2disk', hibernate and resume with no real problems. How can I make gnome's 'hibernate' option from the Shut down menu execute s2disk, or a custom script?
<n1ghtcrwler> rdw200169: which likely wouldn't work, as my computer is being very finnicky about what disks it reads.  Ah, well, I'll just delete as much of the Windows stuff as I can to free up space, leave the partition.  How do I make ubuntu the primary boot?
<mzz> trwww: alternatively, use "sh -c 'insert shell here'" in the command
<mzz> trwww: chdir is much more convenient for this particular case though
<trwww> > (11:12:07 PM) mzz: trwww: "cd" is a shell builtin (it has to be)
<trwww> yeah it was suprising! I thought I knew linux pretty well, but when I did a 'which cd' it didnt find it
<Zencyde> You know, I don't think the issue is with Compiz. :(
<trwww> I figrured it was in memory and called something else on disk
<trwww> no biggie... but right now I /am/ trying to figure out how that relates to commands in the .screenrc file
<rdw200169> n1ghtcrwler, why do you say it wouldn't work?  how is ubuntu installed right now?  you did a normal install, right? i.e. not wubi?
<Zencyde> Also, I'd rather avoid having to deal with killing and starting new processes. :P Got any advice that doesn't require that?
<mzz> trwww: processes run *by* your interactive shell can't change its environment or working directory.
<RussM> trwww, Environment things (like current work directory) are inherited by child processes.... but what happens in the child process doesn't affect the parent process.
<mzz> trwww: if "cd" was not a builtin it'd run, change its own working directory, then exit.
<trwww> mzz: cool thx
<trwww> ah... that I do understand
<trwww> mzz+++++
<RussM> trwww, So, if you started a child process (that is, cd) it would affect that child process, but then exit.
<mzz> trwww: (or you'd have to use it like the "env" command: run it, change directory, then have it exec a new shell. That's pretty daft though)
<mzz> heh
<n1ghtcrwler> rdw200169: I downloaded the disc image, extracted it to the desktop, and ran it from there.  The (3) cd's I made of it, while all work fine when I checked them (without installing them) on my roommates' computers, mine wouldn't even acknowledge the disc had anything on it
<mzz> RussM: sorry, missed your reply
<rainbowinfinity> zcat[1].. i understand the point of f@h...i've been running it on my ps3 for over a year, but even when i ran it on windows, i had the option to let it work while i was not...all i want is that option
<mzz> would've kept my mouth shut otherwise :)
<trwww> no biggie... I understand now... its similar to changing an environment var in a script. When the script exits, the value is gone.
<darksmurf> n1ghtcrwler, when I see that problem (and I have, many times) it usually ends up being a bad cdrom drive.
<RussM> mzz, np, I was typing heads down too. ;)
<[PRO]Lifixs> I used to have an icon configured to toggle root access, but i forgot the command i used. Anyone have any idea what I could use?
<mzz> trwww: same thing happens when you change the groups your user is in and don't log out and back in
<iShock> Would you guys suggest Wubi or vmware for installing ubuntu if I'm unable to partition my HD?
<RussM> trwww, So, what's the end result you want? I'm sure there's a way to get there.
<rdw200169> n1ghtcrwler, you don't even have ubuntu installed?
<Zencyde> Okay, I just turned off Compiz. Same problem as before. It kills itself upon finishing my password.
<n1ghtcrwler> darksmurf: except that it reads audio cd's (and the apps on some of them) just fine
<darksmurf> [PRO]Lifixs, toggle it how? in a shell?
<Wee> would anyone happen to know of an easy-to-use (easy-to-use, as in, my grandma should be able to use it) screenshot utility that offers the ability the ability to select/draw the focused to-be-shot recatange-area?
<n1ghtcrwler> rdw200169: yeah, I'm talking to you from the ubuntu partition that I installed that way.  The install worked fine by that method, I just have the partitions to deal with now
<rdw200169> Wee, you should just hit the screenshot key!
<Zencyde> What's the GNOME clock applet called, anyway? Maybe reinstalling or doing a dpkg configure would help?
<[PRO]Lifixs> Like on the desktop on the panel.
<darksmurf> n1ghtcrwler, did that drive burn the disks? has that drive ever been able to read burned disks from the drive you used?
<rdw200169> Wee, i.e. Print Screen
<rdw200169> Wee, go ahead, try it!
<trwww> RussM: I'd like to do 'cd /usr/prod' as ShellCommand in the .screenrc entry 'screen -t NameOfScreen ScreenNumber ShellCommand'
<iShock> Would you guys suggest Wubi or vmware for installing ubuntu if I'm unable to partition my HD?
<Jim_Raynor> anyone knows how can i get podcast from itunes?
<Wee> rdw200169, yes.. but that doesn't allow me to draw a triangle for selection (I don't want to ss the whole screen)
<darksmurf> n1ghtcrwler, just trying to give you ideas.
<Wee> s/triangle/rectangle
<RussM> trwww, But you want to end up at a bash prompt, right?
<rakudave> iShock: wubi, vmware will slow things down considerably
<iShock> rakudave, how so
<trwww> yep... in the directory /usr/prod
<n1ghtcrwler> darksmurf: no, I burned it from my roommate's computer because my Windows was having a stack of problems.  I assume one of these is involved in it's inability to read burned discs, which it used to do just fine
<rdw200169> Wee, well, the old windows rules apply, try Alt + Print Screen
<redvamp128> Zencyde:  I did find this how to set it command prompt
<rdw200169> Wee, that gets the active window instead of the whole desktop
<Wee> rdw200169, that captures the focused window - I would prefer capturing a focused area as selected by designating a certain area myself with some sort of a selection tool
<redvamp128> Zencyde:  Manage Time in Ubuntu Through Command Line « Code Ghar <http://codeghar.wordpress.com/2007/12/06/manage-time-in-ubuntu-through-command-line/>
<n1ghtcrwler> darksmurf: but, that's not that big of a problem, I can live with the partitions if I have to, and ubuntu is working fine.  I just wanted to get rid of it if I could
<rakudave> iShock: it takes alot of comuting power to emulate a virtual pc plus the host system, so there won't be too much left for ubuntu itself
<rdw200169> Wee, you're making this really difficult!... you can use f-spot for simple picture editing
<ammagendut> how to open the source list and replace the original source?
<darksmurf> n1ghtcrwler, try installing from a USB drive? 8.10 has a neat little program that will create a liveusb stick. The same program can be installed from 8.04.
<Wee> rdw200169, ..actually, this is for my very irritated computer-illeterate mate, who insists on getting that functionality. sorry ;\
<rdw200169> Wee, i don't even think windows can do that, but i don't know
<darksmurf> n1ghtcrwler, it is under System:Administration
<Zencyde> Ack..shit. Disabling Compiz and reenabling it disabled all of my settings.
<[PRO]Lifixs> DarkSmurf - It was a button on the panel
<rainbowinfinity> okay, so if no one can help me edit the settings for folding at home, can you help me uninstall it...i'll just run it on ps3
<n1ghtcrwler> darksmurf: I have not tried that yet, but I was looking into getting one so I could.  Right now, my only flash drive is filled up with homework stuff that I need to transfer over
<Wee> rdw200169, oh.. he SHOWED me the program on windows that could do it.. he simply hits the screenshot button.. and after a few seconds his mouse cursor turns into a selection tool.. he selects it, and it's on the clipboard..
<Titan8990> Zencyde, yep, but supossidly there is a on-off button you can get for it that will not do that
<rakudave> ammagendut: system--admin--sources or in a terminal "sudo gedit /etc/atp/sources.list"
<redvamp128> Zencyde:  I did find a way to set it through prompt-- http://codeghar.wordpress.com/2007/12/06/manage-time-in-ubuntu-through-command-line/
<Zencyde> Christ.. and I had it perfectly set up.
<Titan8990> Zencyde, I always just used seperate users for compiz and no compiz
<Zencyde> :(
<Zencyde> Bleh..
<Zencyde> This pisses me off.
<Zencyde> I swear, I spent an hour setting it.
<Titan8990> Zencyde, also, if you do:   metacity --replace
<darksmurf> [PRO]Lifixs, hmm. try looking at gksu, gksudo ?
<ammagendut> thanks rakudave
<Titan8990> Zencyde, to turn off compiz instead of using the gnome GUI it may save your settings....
<Zencyde> Haha, yeah. :( I just used what the person earlier said. I shouldn't have listened, though. I knew the problem wasn't with Compiz...
<redvamp128> Zencyde:  I don't have that issue -- I use compiz-switch to turn compiz on and off and it saves settings always for me
<Baatti> How can I mount my cellphone (LG3500) as a volume, and not have Ubuntu auto-detect it as a Broadband connection?
<RussM> trwww, Make a quick script file up... call it "myscript", put ". ~/.bashrc; cd /usr/prod" in it. Then run "screen bash --init-file myscript"
<n1ghtcrwler> But the other problem, the one I'm actually more concerned about, is this: My wireless receiver won't turn on.  This is a Gateway, and instead of having a nice switch I have to hit the function key+F2.  But the ubuntu doesn't appear to recognize this command
<redvamp128> Zencyde:  I was only going by what you gave me about the benchmark starting-- when you goto set time
<rdw200169> Wee, perhaps you should tell your very-irritated friend to do the same thing he did on windows to find the app, use google: https://launchpad.net/shutter
<darksmurf> n1ghtcrwler, try installing aircraft manager
<ammagendut> rakudave: my source list is empty, how can fullfill it?
<n1ghtcrwler> darksmurf: alright, cool.  Is that in the Add/Remove Programs list, or should I look for it online?
<Titan8990> ammagendut, ask for someones here....
<ammagendut> i want to insert new source but i found error like this sudo wget http://blog.myfenris.net/files/myoss/ubuntu/mmu.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mmu.list
<RussM> trwww, screen will run the command "bash", bash will read myscript as its init-file, causing it to run the normal startup and then cd into the target directory, voila
<rakudave> ammagendut: just add the line of a repository you want to add, such as "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main"
<Wee> rdw200169, I'll tell him to apt-get it, hopefully it's a good solution. thank you for the time :)
<darksmurf> n1ghtcrwler, I would look in the synaptic package manager. It has a larger list than Add/Remove
<n1ghtcrwler> darksmurf: alright, cool.  I'll check that out.
<Zencyde> Haha, yeah. I guess I should have been more specific, first. Thanks for the advice on where to find those config files. I can just fuck with the NTP settings there.
<trwww> RussM: hrm.... that would mean all shells in the screen instance start at /usr/prod. I may want another one that sits at /usr/stage.
<rdw200169> Wee, it won't be in the repo's, he has to use the PPA's, check the link i gave you, all the instructions are there pertaining to its usage and installation
<RussM> trwww, You'd need a different "myscript" for each target directory.
<Jim_Raynor> i guess that nobody knows, then...
<Wee> rdw200169, pardon my ignorance, what's PPA?
<rdw200169> Wee, personal repositories hosted on launchpad, you add the personal repo to apt, and then it will update correctly, etc...
<Zencyde> Can I get the current time from anyone using NTP?
<RussM> trwww, to simplify, you could make a shell alias or a script file up that runs screen with the appropriate arguments.
<ashlessburn> jim_raynor
<ashlessburn> what is ur question
<Jim_Raynor> anyone knows how can i get podcast from itunes?
<learning> jim raynor? starcraft?
<ashlessburn> using?
<cirkit> I've installed mysql but it is missing from /usr/bin. I 'grep'd for the mysql bin file on the system and it could not be found. Any ideas how to retrieve the binary even after re-installing mysql through apt-get / source ?
<learning> forget the meaning of the name..
<Titan8990> learning, lol im sure
<Jim_Raynor> erm... Ubuntu?
<RussM> trwww, I have some aliases for starting screen up with particular ssh commands, etc.
<Wee> rdw200169, alright, I'll see what I can do (I'll have to do it for him ;\) thanks for you help and time! good night
<Zencyde> No one here is using NTP? You're kidding...
<IntuitiveNipple> cirkit: try "which mysql"
<mzz> cirkit: wild guess: you installed the daemon but not the client
<rdw200169> Wee, well, i tried it, and it works very well; easy too
<ashlessburn> .04 or 8.10no duh ...but what type of ubuntu ...32 bit 64 bit....8/
<rainbowinfinity> can anyone help me uninstall folding@home
<mzz> Zencyde: does openntpd count?
<Zencyde> Close enough, mzz. :)
<Jim_Raynor> Intrepid x86
<ashlessburn> thank you
<ashlessburn> one sec
<Wee> rdw200169, fantastic, great to hear :) thanks again
<kert> Hi  i have a  problem with network , please  read  it here  http://pastebin.com/m3b8771ec   and give me suggestions  or  help...? I am using Ubuntu 8.10
<ashlessburn> i tunes is a apple based app right?
<mzz> ashlessburn: yes (like the majority of iBlah apps)
<ashlessburn> theyhavnt came for supprt for the 2.6 kernel yet
<trwww> RussM: very clean. nice. RussM++
<linxuz3r> anyone a kde user here?
<Zencyde> Pst, mzz. Post your current time? :o Pretty please? :)
<Flannel> !anyone | linxuz3r
<ubottu> linxuz3r: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<IndyGunFreak> /msg ubottu kde
<mzz> Thu Feb 12 04:32:13 UTC 2009
<Flannel> Zencyde: This really isn't the place for that.
<sagredo> since I updated to 8.10 expose crashes compizfusion
<Zencyde> Awesome. Thanks. :)
<sagredo> what gives!!!
<mzz> Zencyde: that ^^^ was /exec -o date -u
<linxuz3r>  i am at kde4 how do i change the look of the taskbar
<Zencyde> Haha, I just wanted to confirm that my NTP settings were working correctly. :)
<mzz> Zencyde: (I missed the question other than that you wanted someone with ntp installed...)
<ashlessburn> jim u there?
<Zencyde> Ah, that's fine. All is well now. I guess it's time to idle and prepare for my physics test tomorrow...
<ashlessburn> jim_raynor are u there
<Jim_Raynor> yes
<ashlessburn> pri me
<Jim_Raynor> still waiting
<mzz> trwww, RussM: I'd prefer the bash equivalent to "python -i -c 'insert code here'", but I don't know if it has that
<ashlessburn> mzz do me a favor send me a msg
<RORgasm> guys what is kvm?
<Flannel> !kvm | RORgasm
<ubottu> RORgasm: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<RORgasm> is it similar to virtual box or vmware server?
<RORgasm> i've used both virtualbox and vmware server
<mzz> RORgasm: yes, but iirc kvm just does linux on linux currently
<ashlessburn> titan u as well my irc just took a dump
<mzz> RORgasm: oh, also freebsd apparently
<RORgasm> wait what?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Reverend Lovejoy
<mzz> RORgasm: ignore me, I'm full of crap
<linxuz3r>  i am at kde4 how do i change the look of the taskbar????????????????????????????????
<mzz> RORgasm: read the wikipedia page instead
<linxuz3r> sorry
<IntuitiveNipple> RORgasm: Similar, but often faster. It is based on QEMU but for x86/x86_64 only, and runs as many instructions as possible on the processor itself without emulation
<bazgee3> Everyone check out my new forum! Its full of great people and great things to do with your spare time. http://www.livemayhem.com
<ashlessburn> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes
<RORgasm> IntuitiveNipple, oh
<IntuitiveNipple> RORgasm: kvm is very good. I use it routinely for Linux and Windows
<RORgasm> IntuitiveNipple, so i can run windows on KVM instead of virtualbox? it will porbably run better on KVM??
<mzz> IntuitiveNipple: and you can windows as guest on a host without native virtualization support in the cpu?
<IntuitiveNipple> RORgasm: XP runs pretty good in my experience
<rakudave> !kde | linxuz3r
<ubottu> linxuz3r: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<luddite> hi - i am running off a usb install. 8.10. and on my gf's ASUS lappy. The Fn key is permanently on making typing hell. How do i remove this. [h5 - 5 a0 r4nn5ng 6ff a 4sb 5nsta33. and 6n 0y gf's ASS 3a--y] <- Thats when i type without hold5ng the Fn key on.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ^ Anyone happen to know how to fix that by any chance? :/
<IntuitiveNipple> mzz: No, KVM uses the hardware VT support in Intel/AMD CPUs
<mzz> drat
<mzz> I *knew* there was a reason I wasn't using it
<ashlessburn> asus what? for one being a asus eng i can help ypu
<RORgasm> IntuitiveNipple, how much better do u think xp will run than on virtual box?
<marca311> bazgee3: I don't believe you are allowed to advertise here
<IntuitiveNipple> mzz: Without that it is just like running QEMU
<IntuitiveNipple> RORgasm: Not having used virtualBox I couldn't say.
<luddite> ASUS F5Z series
<rakudave> luddite: is NumLock enabled? (Fn+F11 or similar)
<luddite> checking
<mzz> RORgasm: recommend you just try it (for your workload)
<jojo1224> hey
<luddite> rakudave - OMFG - yes it was enabled
<IntuitiveNipple> RORgasm: I know one thing, over the weekend I installed kvm-83 in an Ubuntu Jaunty live-CD session, and then ran the live-CD inside kvm too, and the virtual machine felt fast than the host!
<rakudave> luddite: :)
<luddite> its perfect now
 * luddite slaps self in face
<wikkedfin> lol
<luddite> rakudave++
<luddite> now i can log out of gnome and get back into fluxbox where i belong
<jojo1224> what would be the command to burn an iso in ubuntu with burn (http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/burn)
<ashlessburn> lol are u serious....o lord
<learning> luddites.. you see the inwo ccg?
<jojo1224> ashlessburn: are you talking to me or someone else?
<ashlessburn> r
<ashlessburn> jojo what ur issue priv me
 * YankDownUnder wonders...
<rakudave> indeed...
<learning> have yet to look at the expansion sets..
<learning> think ya could attempt to explain a few things?
<rakudave> !ask | learning
<ubottu> learning: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gralco> where do i get a x-fi sound card driver for sound capture
<learning> thoughts on condor movie?
<Titan8990> !soundblaster | gralco
<ubottu> gralco: soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<learning> olhp? noticed some of those guys knew more about inwo than anyone
<adante> hi guys where does cron log to? i can't see anything in /var/log
<mcnellis> My computer doesn't detect either harddrive if I have two plugged in, ergo I can only plug one in at a time. Is there some thing in the BIOS that could preventing both on the same IDE controller?
<goodmami> is it possible to suspend without logging out?
<rakudave> adante: i think they are "mailed" to you, type "mail" in a terminal
<adante> rakudave: ah i don't have mail installed :3
<Titan8990> adante, cron mails you or you can specify log
<mzz> (or configure your favorite mail client to read that mail spool, after figuring out where it lives)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> are tor related issues supported here?
<Titan8990> adante, you can do:    croncommand > /var/log/logfile
<mzz> U-b-u-n-t-u: only if they're also somehow ubuntu-related :)
<rakudave> adante: then i don't know ^^
<Titan8990> adante, and some commands might already have logging functions built in, like rsync
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok mzz  I had some issues with tor before and I am not sure why I am going to give it another go
<U-b-u-n-t-u> see what happens
<adante> Titan8990: ok thanks - i don't need to restart/recycle/reload cron after editing crontab do i?
<Titan8990> adante, no
<IntuitiveNipple> mcnellis: Two drives on one IDE controller channel require one to be jumpered MASTER and the other SLAVE, or else for both to be set to CS (CABLE SELECT) with a suitable cable.
<learning> anyone got somethin on jack?
<mcnellis> Yeah they're both set cable select .. I  think I'll just try putting them on different controllers
<mcnellis> b/c when on the same controller at least, neither hdd is detected
<IntuitiveNipple> mcnellis: The cable isn't correct then. Why not try setting their master/slave jumpers?
<mzz> learning: jack as in jackaudio.org?
<learning> 29/36 shit
<mzz> learning: I have no idea what "29/36" is. Is it ubuntu-related?
<Huufarted2> Is there a way to list the currently installed libs?
<learning> relatively... it is in everything
<mzz> either I'm confused or you're in the wrong channel
<learning> http://goodjack.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=talkinfo agent/politician/guardian/satanist/elect ppl speech
<ari_stress> hi i notice that logrotate.conf is weekly. if i change it into monthly now, when will the next rotation? on march 1st, or march 12th?
<mzz> and now I'm pretty sure it's the latter
<Huufarted> Anybody know if libdrm is installed by defaullt in Intrepid?
<Huufarted> default*
<mzz> 99% sure that's a "yes"
<mzz> that's just the .so though, you'll probably need the corresponding -devel package to compile against it
<mzz> Huufarted: ^^^
 * MoLoot giggles @ Huufarted's nick.
<ashlessburn> it is a yes
<ashlessburn> mzz
<Huufarted> mzz, sorry for the noob questions, but what do you mean need  the corresponding -devel?
<lockd> only to compile against libdrm, not to build say nVidia's kernel modules
<Huufarted> Thanks, MoLoot.  :)  It's just there to make people laugh
<trygg> hm, when trying to ./configure gnome do 0.8 it says i dont have glib 2 and gtk+ 2.0 ?
<trygg> i cant even apt-get them
<mzz> Huufarted: what are you actually trying to do?
<Huufarted> Install Intel's linux 945 chip graphics drivers.
<mzz> trygg: you have them, but you probably don't have their corresponding -devel packages
<Huufarted> Been working with Ubuntu for only a few days.
<trygg> hm. how do i fix that?
<lstarnes> trygg: did you install libglib2.0-dev and libgtk2.0-dev ?
<mzz> ah, -dev, not -devel. My bad.
<trygg> "No package 'gtk+-2.0' found" for example
<trwww> mzz, RussM: 'screen -t prod1 1 bash --init-file /home/me/bin/myscript' works great.
<trwww> but theres one more thing I cant figure out.
<trwww> I need to ssh to another server and do the same thing. I tried:
<trwww> screen -t prod2 2 ssh prod2; bash --init-file /home/me/bin/myscript
<trwww> does ssh have an equivalent of bash's --init-file?
<trygg> oh, i need those too. alright.
<Huufarted> mzz, going off of intellinuxgraphics.org and trying to install them.  Following the instructs step by step isn't going too far for me yet.  haha
<mzz> trwww: try without the ";"
<mzz> Huufarted: I'd expect that driver to be packaged. Do you really need a newer version than what's packaged?
<mzz> trwww: (ssh can take a command, which can be bash)
<Huufarted> mzz, by packaged you mean part of the intrepid install?
<mzz> Huufarted: yes
<RussM> trwww, You probably need a copy of "myscript" on the remote computer, though.
<trwww> mzz: logs me in to prod2 but hangs after it accepts the password
<Huufarted> ah, ok.  I figured they were generic ones.  I'll leave well enough alone, then.
<trwww> yeah I put it there
<mzz> Huufarted: well, I really mean "in one of ubuntu's repositories", but in this case that package would be installed by default too.
<mzz> trwww: iirc you also need a -t on the ssh command.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I installed tor from the synaptic package manager and installed the tor plugin from foxfire and it doesnt work and I dont see a readme file etc suggestions?
 * mzz checks
<Luke_> did anyone else lose all sound with some recent package updates?
<Luke_> i have no sound
<mzz> trwww: yep, insert a -t somewhere between "ssh" and the hostname.
<poet> can anyone help me figure out why plug and play isn't working, but the devices are recognized if I plug them in before boot?
<lockd> Luke_: sound.. got screwed up a bit for me
<poet> also, nothing pops up on lsusb
<Huufarted> poet, what kind of device?
<wehttamb> how well would ubuntu run on a 24" imac?
<IntuitiveNipple> poet: Sounds like a udev issue
<lockd> Pidgin appears to have lost OSS support
<carlos> hola
<poet> Huufarted: a range, usb mouse, usb key, external harddrive
<ashlessburn> really when that happen
<Luke_> lockd: how did you fix it?
<carlos> una pregunta
<mzz> poet: what are you plugging them into?
<mzz> poet: any chance it's a hub that for some reason got turned off?
<poet> mzz: a usb port?
<lockd> Luke_: I didn't lose sound completely
<Luke_> lockd: mine is completely gone
<ashlessburn> i use pidgin for all apps its suppoerted fro my work and i havnt had any issues
<Guest75025> puedo actualizar mi ubuntu 8.10 a una mas reciente?????????????????}
<Luke_> anyone else lose all sound recently?
<poet> actually I just discovered something.  if I try 'sudo lsusb' the device pops up?
<mzz> poet: I don't quite remember how to check for power state, but there's a way to disable usb devices, including hubs without any active devices connected to them. I wonder if that's breaking stuff (and manually powering the hubs back up would help)
<IntuitiveNipple> !es | Guest75025
<ubottu> Guest75025: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mzz> poet: oh, then I was probably wrong
<lockd> ashlessburn: I mean for audio I had to set it to "Command: ossplay"
<trygg> now it worked, wonderful.
<poet> mzz: let me see if it's reproducable
<linxuz3r> how do i disable the machine beeping in ubuntu gnome?
<trygg> kind of a wierd question, but whats the flashiest audio player?
<mzz> urgh
<mzz> flashy--
<IntuitiveNipple> aplay :p
<trygg> yeah, just want something to impress people with :D
<sloopy> how do i install the madwifi drivers in 8.10?
<Titan8990> linxuz3r, if you are talking about the terminal you can disable it in it's settings
<trwww> thanks mzz and RussM. That is so cool. Really nice setup. thanks a million.
<lockd> hmm guess it was a fluke, pidgin sounds works now
<trygg> just got a 8800gts so i've gotten compiz and stuff, pretty nice.
<scrolls> sloppy: http://madwifi.org/Downloads/0.Howto.Install.Madwifi.txt
<Titan8990> linxuz3r, like edit -> prefrences
<learning> anyone hook eliza into pidgin?
<ashlessburn> hmm have u ran the update dkpg
<Luke_> anyone know what the deal is with sound?
<sloopy> scrolls, in 8.04 there was a way that didnt require compiling them...
<linxuz3r> how do i change the terminal sound?
<lockd> Luke_: you could always try alternate sound daemons
<poet> mzz: it is in fact reproducable.  Although sometimes after I plug in a device and type 'sudo lsusb', it hangs.  But for several types of usb devices, it makes ubuntu recognize them
<mzz> trwww: yep, screen is nice, although I use it differently (I usually have exactly one screen session running per host and rarely nest them)
<ashlessburn> o u are correct lockd
<lockd> Luke_: pulseaudio has caused a bunch of people issues
<ashlessburn> read the entire thing lol
<mzz> poet: weird! anything interesting happening in dmesg right before or after the lsusb?
<scrolls> sloppy: sadly im new to ubuntu and linux in general so im not familiar with older versions. you can still make it work in 8.10 no?
<Luke_> lockd: when did it start causing issues? it's been fine for me until just now
<IntuitiveNipple> trygg: Have you looked at audacious?
<lockd> Luke_: daemon crashed a lot for me when I used it
<poet> mzz: I think, while lsusb is hanging it produces this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117127/
<Titan8990> sloopy, have you checked the restricted driver manager?
<Luke_> lockd: its still running
<mzz> poet: that's not a happy message at all
<sloopy> scrolls, restricted manager installs the ath5k driver which i cant use
<sloopy> Titan8990, see my last msg
<lockd> Luke_: I would disable it and try something in ALSA to make sure that even works
<mzz> poet: I don't know enough about usb to really debug this (although I might end up learning more about it in the future to debug a problem of my own...)
<scrolls> sloppy, so youre SOL then?
<Luke_> lockd: trying now
 * mzz glares at the buggy usb in the ancient laptop next to him
<poet> mzz: that particular device I was trying to use was an external harddrive.  after lsusb stops hanging, the hard drive is recognized and dmesg has this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117128/
<trygg> IntuitiveNipple: not really what im looking for. windows have a great player named helium
<scrolls> sloopy my bad
<sloopy> scrolls, no i will just have to compile them... didnt want to but if i must...
<Titan8990> sloopy, compiling the madwifi drivers are pretty easy....
<poet> mzz: ok :-) thanks for trying though
<scrolls> lol
<Luke_> lockd: still no sound with alsa
<mzz> poet: all that "busy inodes on changed media" makes me suspect it's detected, automounted, then re-detected or something like that.
<trygg> http://www.helium-music-manager.com/ - nothing like that available?
<Titan8990> sloopy, it may be in the repositories, but I was get the source
<sloopy> Titan8990, yes it is, but if there is a place with precompiled modules, i dont need to recompile on new version...
<poet> mzz: yeah something weird must be going on
<Titan8990> !madwifi | sloopy
<ubottu> sloopy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lockd> Luke_: you're running from the command line to make sure it's not blocking?
<sloopy> Titan8990, i just hope the day the ath5k driver supporting ap mode will come soon :')
<mzz> trygg: amarok seems to be popular, although I have no idea if it's sufficiently flashy (I don't really do kde-based apps)
<Titan8990> sloopy, and injection patch
<lockd> you can always run Winamp in wine if you need pure flashiness
<Luke_> lockd: running what from the command line to make sure whats not blocking?
<ashlessburn> titan dont forget dome madwifi doesnt work wpa duppliant if that doesnt work using the ndigtk is the only option
<scrolls> XMMS is a good one, its like winamp. runs fast and strong
<ashlessburn> for unex
<poet> what's the most portable filesystem to put on an external harddrive?
<lockd> Luke_: alsaplayer, or whatever
<trygg> damn. maybe have to wine helium then :)
<scrolls> ashlessburn: im using ubuntu 8.10
<Luke_> lockd: i think it may be a gstreamer issue? but flash doesn't work either
<lockd> hey, anyone know of an XMMS plugin or similar which lets you mess around with mixing from other apps?
<ashlessburn> scrolls priv me
<lockd> Luke_: check to see if alsaplayer works -without- pulseaudio running
<areay> how do i setup /etc/network/interfaces for eth0 with a static ip? it works fine with dhcp but static won't work...
<mzz> poet: still fat32 imho
<ammagendut> hi there
<ammagendut> how can i fix this : Could not download all repository indexes
<Titan8990> areay, you also have to edit /etc/resolv.conf
<mzz> poet: I'd consider ntfs for a larger drive
<poet> mzz: how is that for large filesystems?
<sloopy> Titan8990, heh that page needs some updating and some false info removed...
<mzz> heh
<poet> ah
<areay> Titan8990, I did, then restarted... you just put each nameserver on a new line, right?
<mzz> poet: (windows can obviously handle ntfs, recent-ish linux can handle it pretty well using ntfs-3g, iirc mac can use ntfs-3g too but I'm not sure)
<Titan8990> areay, yes
<areay> Titan8990, yeah it didn't work :( i've tried the ip of my router and opendns and i get nada... i can ping any external ip i want that's how i know it's the dns... after the restart my resolv.conf remained intact so nothing is messing with it...
<mzz> poet: linux, mac, a bunch of bsds and others, apparently. That driver hasn't let me down yet.
<Luke_> lockd: no go with alsa and no pulseaudio
<poet> mzz: yeah, that seems like the way to go
<Huufarted> I changed my password in Linux, now pam_keyring won't take my password (new or old).  Does this mean I'm going to have to recompile pam_keyring?
<Titan8990> areay, pastebin your resolv.conf
<lockd> Luke_: was there a kernel update?
<mzz> poet: it really boils down to it being easier to get all the others to handle ntfs than it is to get windows to handle something it doesn't handle natively
<Luke_> no
<Luke_> not that i noticed in correlation with the sound loss
<poet> mzz:  yeah, there are more people hacking to support ntfs on linux/bsd than there are people trying to support ext3 on windows :-p
<lockd> Luke_: sometimes I could reboot and it would just work
<mzz> poet: you can actually do ext3 on windows by installing a driver-style thing, but I haven't tried that, I think.
<Luke_> lockd: rebooted a ton already =/
<Luke_> dude this sucks
<Luke_> no sound wtf
<areay> Titan8990, i think i know where i went wrong and it's really stupid... i'll be back in like 2mins if i need more help; if not thanks for pointing me in the right direction :)]
<Huufarted> question:  how do I get pam_keyring to recognize a new Linux password once I change it?
<Titan8990> areay, you dont have to reboot
<mzz> poet: but I wouldn't feel like installing that on other people's system every time I had to use the external drive there
<sloopy> mzz, i have used the ext2 IFS driver in windows extensively works well with no probs
<Titan8990> areay, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mzz> sloopy: ah, thanks for the data point :)
<areay> Titan8990, thanks bro
<ammagendut> where is ubuntu hassle
<Titan8990> areay, gl
<ammagendut> i want to ask about source.list
<poet> mzz: yeah, definitly not
<sloopy> mzz, np, i like it when something works in windows, gives me hope ;')
<Titan8990> !ask | ammagendut
<ubottu> ammagendut: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lockd> Luke_: you could always try a different sound system, but the choices are real slim
<mzz> Luke_: or you can try with no sound system (just dmix)
<happyface_0> Is there a way to adjust the volume when I use loopback/monitor for a line-in device?
<lockd> Luke_: what sound card do you have?
<Huufarted> Question for everybody:  I changed my Linux login password.  pam_keyring now insists my password is wrong.  I have since changed my password back to the initial one, but how do I get pam_keyring to let me change my pw in the future?
<ammagendut> how i can fix this ? 'E:Type '--2009-02-12' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mmu.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<Titan8990> happyface_0, try:  alsamixer       from the terminal
<trygg> what should i do if i want to download something and i get "repositories: deb http://whatever" ?
<rww> ammagendut: copy your sources.list file to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and give us a link to the pastebin page it creates
<trygg> shall i input it somewhere or is it a command?
<happyface_0> Titan8990: adjusting the volume of anything there doesn't affect the volume of the loopback
<trygg> i get/it says
<rww> trygg: System> Administration > Software Sources > Third-Party Software > Add, paste it in.
<trygg> ah
<Titan8990> trygg, echo 'deb http://whatever NAME' >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Titan8990> happyface_0, wasn't aware
<Titan8990> trygg, followed by:  sudo apt-get update
<Titan8990> trygg, careful about what you add
<trygg> alright, thanks
<meshuggah> hi there
<j03lar50n> usser ping
<Luke_> lockd: i have an audigy value 2
<areay> Titan8990, no luck... here's my resolv.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117131/ ...and my interfaces: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117132/
<WIGGMPk> Anyone have an issue with their screenlets not starting on the widget layer like the settings where configured for?
<Titan8990> areay, did you add domain config and search config?
<areay> Titan8990, nah... i copied it from the dhcp resolv.conf... i tried it without those though just in case and it still didn't work :(
<meshuggah> how is debian compared to ubuntu ?
<sloopy> meshuggah, old?
<Titan8990> areay, they don't need to be there
<Titan8990> areay, have you tried removing the nameserver line from interfaces?
<areay> Titan8990, nope i'll try now if u want
<Titan8990> areay, yes
<areay> Titan8990, ok brb
<lockd> Luke_: that's supposedly well supported with oss, unfortunately you'd have to build it from sources just to test
<trygg> do there exist an equivalent to autohotkey? so you can script your own hotkeys
<Digital7> sound is not working after hardy->intrepid upgrade - can't seem to get it to work with anything off google so far
<Digital7> any input welcome
<Titan8990> !alsa | Digital7
<ubottu> Digital7: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<areay> Titan8990, no luck yet... there's a lot of stuff coming up when i restart the network if that's any help
<Jaan|Perfect> is there any software/website, which collates my hardware information and retrieves me with info whether drivers are available
<Titan8990> areay, pastebin it
<Titan8990> Jaan|Perfect, you don't have to worry about that because they are kernel modules and updated with the update manager
<Titan8990> Jaan|Perfect, including your restricted drivers
<areay> Titan8990, http://paste.ubuntu.com/117138/
<Titan8990> areay, lets see a:  ifconfig -a
<areay> Titan8990, when i'm connected as static, yeah?
<Titan8990> areay, the key in there was: failed to bring up eth0
<asc> Could somebody suggest a replacement network manager that can actually connect via fricking ethernet?
<areay> Titan8990, yeah it doesn't say that with dhcp
<Titan8990> areay, yes
<areay> Titan8990, ok brb
<racecar56> help i wanted to dual boot ubuntu and winxp but my evil xp killed my grub D= and i thought there was a link in the startup message
<Luke_> lockd: i doubt that i need all new softare to fix this. some setting is wrong. my sound has worked for years with alsa and then wrapped with pulseaudio
<Digital7> Titan8990: i've exhausted most of the usefulness from that wiki entry. any other suggestions?
<Titan8990> !grub | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<racecar56> oh thanks
<Titan8990> Digital7, did you reinstall the alsa drivers?
<areay> Titan8990, http://paste.ubuntu.com/117139/
<Digital7> Titan8990: to the best of my knowledge, yes..at least two packages relating to alsa
<Titan8990> areay, try bring eth0 up with:  sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Titan8990> areay, and then: dig google.com
<Titan8990> Digital7, was one of them kernel specific? using `uname -r`
<Digital7> Titan8990: to be specific, i actually reinstalled alsa-base and alsa-utils, though i did not do alsa-drivers
<ammagendut_> hi
<ammagendut_> help me
<Digital7> Titan8990: "sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` libasound2"
<areay> Titan8990, ok brb
<Titan8990> Digital7, that is it
<Digital7> Titan8990: that command was not fruitful in this case
<Digital7> Titan8990: or series of packages, rather
<Titan8990> Digital7, is it detected in the volume manager?
<Digital7> Titan8990: alsamixer actually sees PulseAudio as the 'card'
<ammagendut_> i want to replace the modified source list to the original one
<Digital7> Titan8990: i didn't take notice of what was detected prior to the upgarde
<Titan8990> Digital7, ehh, I don't have any experience with pulseaudio
<Logikos> mib_12n8ik8s: i dont know if you were the one helping me before or not with the initramfs issue but the chkdsk /r apears to have worked, so thanks
<areay> Titan8990, http://paste.ubuntu.com/117140/ that dig thing worked, but i couldn't ping google.com
<lockd> Luke_: I have no idea what said option is, I just know a lot have trouble with it
<Digital7> Titan8990: if i'm not mistaken, it should say my audio card here instead?
<Digital7> Titan8990: i don't recall a generic 'pulseaudio' being listed in alsamixer before, though i could be mistaken
<rww> ammagendut_: Just delete everything in the file, then go to System > Administration > Software Sources and add back the repositories and updates you want.
<lockd> Digital7: if pulseaudio is running it will
<J-_> I've installed PulseAudio in Hardy, was wonder if it's still possible to use ALSA still like the default installation?
<ammagendut_> the exact command is sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list right?
<rww> ammagendut_: gksudo, not sudo. Apart from that, yes
<areay> Titan8990, in firefox i'm just getting connection refused, if that's any help
<lockd> J-_: yeah. lots are having trouble with that now
<ammagendut_> ok i got the list
<Titan8990> areay, sudo apt-get remove --purge firestarter
<lockd> J-_: of course, the app in question has to support alsa. not sure if gstreamer has the right plugins
<racecar56> hey Titan8990 thanks for your help i was wondering where that link was hiding at
<Digital7> lockd: do you know the shell name for ubuntu's default volume app?
<racecar56> in fact that's the whole point of me joining
<Titan8990> areay, then post the output of:   sudo iptables -l
<lockd> Digital7: gnome-volume-control
<areay> Titan8990, do i need to reconnect to do that or will iptables be the same regardless?
<ammagendut_> rww: E: Type '--2009-02-12' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mmu.list
<ammagendut_> what is that
<ammagendut_> how i can fix that
<rww> ammagendut_: that means you put something incorrect on line 1 in the file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mmu.list
<lockd> Digital7: use pavucontrol if you actually want to get some use out of pulse
<ammagendut_> i want to delete that source list
<carpii> i want to run lighttpd but im having problems with permissions.   It seems lighty wants to run as www-data, so it can write to /var/log/lighttpd, but then it cant read my php scripts from /home/carpii/web -- how to fix this please?
<trygg> if my mouse wont work, how can i make a mouse press with the keyboard?
<mzz> lockd: are you sure? Rumour has it nautilus is involved in automounting too (rumour being the README or the like that comes with recent gnome-volume-manager)
<ammagendut_> and put the right source list
<Overand> I have a system with a bunch of SATA drives on an add-on controller - it won't boot from them, no matter what.  (HAve been through the bios a ton, upgraded it even, etc) - they have a raid 5 set on them.  I have another, IDE drive I can put in the system.  Can I just put grub onto the IDE drive, and have it boot the others, or does grub require the BIOS to see them too?
<lockd> mzz: gnome-volume-control, not manager
<areay> Titan8990, http://paste.ubuntu.com/117142/
<mzz> oh, sorry.
<rww> ammagendut_: sudo rm -r /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ , then go to System > Administration > Software Sources and add the repositories you want.
<mzz> as usual it'd help if I actually read what people said in here
<Titan8990> areay, alright, try again
<racecar56> who here has ubuntu only (not dualbooting anything)
<areay> Titan8990, ok brb
<asc> I need to install the binary driver from the nvidia site in ubuntu 8.10. After I install and run GDM it starts in low graphics mode. The nv driver is blacklisted and the restricted modules packages are removed.
<lockd> racecar56: here, though I'm using virtualbox for a few things
<tritium> racecar56: probably several.  Why?  Please don't take polls, ok?
<racecar56> ok
<tritium> racecar56: do you have a specific question?
<mzz> racecar56: why do you ask? Just curious?
<genii> Overand: Lilo and GRUB cannot boot from raid5
<Titan8990> genii, intersting, what can?
<Overand> genii: /boot is on a raid 1 set
<piti_> GRUB gave me lots of problem yesterday ... with raid1
<Overand> genii: this system worked fine when the drives and card were on another motherboard
<racecar56> gtg now my xp is done installing on my pc and thanks u titan8990 for the link... i know what to do now... nooby windows for pwning my bootloader >:( ah at least its fixable
<ari_stress> my 8.10 uses dhcp, why it doesn't update the dns record?
<Overand> this is not a grub problem, this is a matter of the BIOS not even getting to grub
<piti_> when I disconnect on drive it just refuse to boot from another one
<areay> Titan8990, http://paste.ubuntu.com/117143/
<Titan8990> genii, and is that all raid5 or just one type (eg - soft fake discrete)
<mzz> racecar56: fwiw: dualboot with windows here, but recently switched to virtualbox for everything needing windows that isn't a game (which wasn't much to begin with)
<genii> Overand: raid1 shuld be ok if you built initramfs with raid support for your running kernel
<piti_> which defeat the purpose of having raid1 -_-"
<ammagendut_> rww: wow.. it fix now
<Overand> genii: this is a live, operational system, or *was* - on a previous motherboard.
<Overand> It's the same SATA card, etc etc.  So, the question I asked was accurate.
<Titan8990> areay, you have to bring up eth0 first.... also, bring down all interfaces that are not eth0 or l0
<genii> Titan8990: softraid only
<Titan8990> genii, thanks for the info
<Logikos> i do this all the time in windows, but not sure how to do it with ubuntu .. if i want to blow it away and start over, but i want to backup specific program settings in windows i just copy the application data directory items i want to keep before i blow it away ... it apears as though ubuntu uses /home/username for this ... then in theory if i copy over the .directory's i want such as .mozilla-thunderbird .mozilla .eclipse etc 
<ashlessburn> raid 5 is the proper set up if u choose 0-1 u are asking for trouble
<ashlessburn> what derver type are u running
<areay> Titan8990, with sudo ifconfig eth0 up?
<mzz> lockd: yes
<mzz> err
<Titan8990> areay, yes
<mzz> Logikos: yes
<genii> Overand: The drives in the array are at same exact designations as in previous box ? sda=sda in new box, etc?
<areay> Titan8990, aiight brb
<Overand> genii: yes, in theory, but GRUB isn't even booting
<Overand> The system is hanging, basically no-boot-device.  I'm going to put a *fifth* - IDE - drive in
<Overand> which sucks, because that will probably totally throw off all the drive letters
<Overand> drive letters?  wow, DOS
<lockd> well there are still letters
<mzz> Logikos: (regular users can only write in their homedir and a handful other places like /tmp, so the vast majority of interesting settings *has* to be where you think they are)
<Overand> lockd: aye
<Overand> still
<Overand> device names, not 'drive letters'
<genii> Overand: Maybe you have a cd in one box and not in the other (or some other device on sata/ide which is not a hd)
<carpii> i want to run lighttpd but im having problems with permissions.   It seems lighty wants to run as www-data, so it can write to /var/log/lighttpd, but then it cant read my php scripts from /home/carpii/web -- how to fix this please?
<Logikos> mzz: thanks
<Overand> genii: you're not understanding the problem
<Overand> genii: the problem is not drive-order-issues
<Overand> the probelm is that GRUB will not even come up
<lockd> DOS uses letters to refer to partitions anyway
<areay> Titan8990, http://paste.ubuntu.com/117144/
<genii> Overand: If not reaching grub, then the drive with mbr is not being seen as primary to boot from
<Overand> I'm not having trouble with grub, i'm having trouble with bios even trying to boot from the addin card PERIOD
<Overand> yes
<Overand> I know.  Hence my question - if I put in an extra drive on the onbaord IDE controller
<Overand> Can I get *grub* - configured on that drive - to load the OS from the other drives?
<genii> Overand: Yes
<carpii> Titan, my drive mounting problems all became apparent a whole ago. Drive was fried :/
<Overand> Or does grub require BIOS access to the devices
<mzz> Overand: probably. The bios has to be able to access the drive.
<Titan8990> areay, try:   sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo ifconfig pan0 down
<lockd> carpii: similar thing happened here but not quite fried. shattered, completely
<Overand> Hm.
<areay> Titan8990, ok brb
<Overand> Maybe I'll just install the OS on the extra drive
<Overand> blleh
<mzz> Overand: however if you can install grub there you can almost certainly put all of /boot/ there. As long as grub can see your kernel and initramfs the os will boot.
<lockd> carpii: I don't think the 100 degree Celsius graphics card helped (but not sure if it did much to cause it)
<carpii> hehe, im hoping my server doesnt have anything more than an old Cirrus Logic EGA
<Overand> mzz: interesting idea, moving /boot to it
<Overand> hmmm
<hacker_kid> how can i find my kernel version?
<trygg> what is the best dock program?
<carpii> more /proc/version
<genii> hacker_kid: uname -r
<lockd> trygg: avant-window-navigator, if you have Compiz
<mzz> Overand: that's what I'd do if the root filesystem is on anything unusual (a device the bios doesn't like or a raid/lvm/whatever grub can't handle)
<hacker_kid> genii, ty
<trygg> lockd: will try
<KyleK> is there a virus scanner i can scan a windows drive from ubuntu?
<lockd> is there an option for displaying running apps on the desktop in gnome-desktop?
<mzz> KyleK: clamav possibly
<genii> hacker_kid: np. carpii's method also works
<areay> Titan8990, still no luck
<rww> KyleK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus . I'd go with ClamAV.
<Titan8990> areay, I'm stumped, there doesn't appear to be anything wrong with your config, if no one else here has a suggestion, i would recommend to forums
<linxuz3r> can you link themes in gnome so that the themes directory does not reside in your home folder?
<ashlessburn> overland maybe u should check your priv msgs
<areay> Titan8990, yeah it's pretty weird... i guess i could configure my router to always assign this machine with that ip
<linxuz3r> please
<linxuz3r> i dont wanna logout
<carpii> linxuz, have a look in /usr/share maybe they can go in a directory there too
<sloopy> areay, what problem are you having?
<Gnea> linxuz3r: sure
<lockd> why is AVG even listed in the antivirus list since it's just a demo and apparently the full version doesn't work?
<lockd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus/Avg
<rww> lockd: Because it can still detect viruses, which is better than nothing?
<mzz> lockd: to warn you about the full version not working?: P
<guest03482> hi folks...i would like to monitor a process (like httpd) and restart it automatically if it dies...which is better to use for this? an entry inittab or cron?  advantages of either?
<Helen_McCall> I have an ati mobility radeon 9000. How do I get drivers for this in Hardy?
<carpii> guest, you could look into monit, which willr estart services and also notify you
<Titan8990> lockd, becuase it exists and us linux folk like to document things would be my guess
<lockd> I guess, can still use remove if it tells you the file path
<guest03482> carpii: thanks for suggestion
<areay> sloopy i'm trying to get eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces to work with a static ip... it works with dhcp but not with static
<Gnea> !ATI | Helen_McCall
<ubottu> Helen_McCall: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Titan8990> lockd, people spend a lot of time getting things to work and then they like to share that knowledge...
<sloopy> areay, have a pastebin of your /etc/interfaces ?
<mzz> Helen_McCall: I don't know offhand how new that card is, but I recommend you don't blindly install the binary drivers. The open ones may work just fine.
<areay> sloopy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/117132/
<linxuz3r> Gnea: thanks it worked
<ashlessburn> well obiuosly overrand did not want with his pc lol
<Gnea> linxuz3r: cheers :)
<areay> sloopy, i tried it without dns-nameservers too
<Helen_McCall> how do i install open drivers?
<areay> sloopy, i've also added the dns info to resolv.conf
<mzz> Helen_McCall: you should already have those installed. What are you trying to do/fix?
<sloopy> 254 is your gateway/router?
<tritium> areay: dns-nameservers isn't a valid option.  nameserver info belongs in /etc/resolv.conf
<Helen_McCall> The open drivers do not run compiz?
<Titan8990> !blacklist | Helen_McCall
<ubottu> Helen_McCall: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
 * mzz looks up what a mobility 9000 actually is
<Gnea> lockd: it's basically a here-it-is-now-figur-it-out-for-yourself kind of deal
<areay> tritium, i've tried it without that too... and i put the info in /etc/resolv.conf
<Titan8990> Helen_McCall, however, no need to uninstall them becuase the driver that is loaded is defined in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xMopx> Is anyone familiar with Deadmini? The root password it claims is wrong ¬.¬
<tritium> areay: please pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf
<lockd> Helen_McCall: they probably will, but might take a decade to render a frame
<Gnea> Helen_McCall: it depends on how your card is supported. that URL that I had ubottu give you should shed some light on the issue
<kebomix> any body here took LPI certificate ?
<mzz> heh
<areay> tritium: /etc/resolv.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117145/
<tritium> xMopx: please stay on topic (ubuntu support)
<mzz> Helen_McCall: fglrx (the binary drivers you were linked to) actually don't support that card, I'm pretty sure
<xMopx> Ah, sorry.
<Gnea> mzz: have you checked that?
<mzz> Helen_McCall: afaik compiz should run, but it may not perform acceptably and some plugins won't work.
<Helen_McCall> ok
<mzz> Gnea: yes?
<Mooqball> I am having trouble getting connecting through the WEP security. How do can I figure out the correct settings -- open or shared key? ASCII/Hexidecimal/passphrase? Usually winbloze just wants the key
<Overand> mzz: this is actually a flash card that i'm using for /boot
<Logikos> is there a way to make it so that a secondary hdd is always mounted on boot ... at present i have 2 seperate partitions from my root, and in ubuntu they will auto mount when i click places and click on them and thats great ... but i want to set it up so that they auto mount on boot because i plan to have a program in ubuntu access paths on those drives regularly
<Overand> it's booting =]
<sloopy> areay, this is to a console type router?
<Helen_McCall> when i try to enable desktop effects, it just says it cant
<Overand> IT BOOTED!!!
<Helen_McCall> under the appearence menu
<Overand> holy crap
<Overand> =]
<Gnea> mzz: no, it's a yes. or a no. question, not a yes? or a no? question
<Overand> Now my 2.25 tb raid 5 array is on a P4 2.8 instead of a pentium 3 500, heh
<Overand> woo!
<Gnea> Helen_McCall: are you using fglrx at the moment?
<mzz> Gnea: I should've omitted the "I'm pretty sure", I guess
<areay> sloopy, it's a thomson tg585v7... i got it with my broadband connection
<Titan8990> Helen_McCall, what card?
<mzz> Gnea: from that binary drivers wiki page: "If you have an ATI Radeon 9500 or newer..."
<cahaya-03> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sloopy> areay, when you use DHCP for config what ip does it give?
<Helen_McCall> ati radeon mobile 9000
<cahaya-03> gwgww
<rww> !hi | cahaya-03
<ubottu> cahaya-03: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Helen_McCall> what is fglrx
<Gnea> mzz: well, you've introduced some rather disturbing doubt... we don't much appreciate that around here, you need to be sure or don't bother
<mzz> Gnea: that basically means "r300", the mobility 9000 seems to be r200-based, so it won't work.
<areay> sloopy, 192.168.1.66
<Titan8990> Helen_McCall, they are the proprietary ati drivers
<Titan8990> !ati | Helen_McCall
<ubottu> Helen_McCall: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> mzz: let's check ubuntuforums, eh?
<Helen_McCall> i am not using any proprietary drivers
<mzz> Gnea: why? Read the wiki page.
<Gnea> Helen_McCall: it's the binary page
<remu> Hey there, I'm setting up my transmission-daemon after using torrentflux for the past year. I am editing settings.json using the information listed here http://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/EditConfigFiles
<Titan8990> Helen_McCall, you have to to run compiz
<remu> I was wondering if there is a place where the options are explained, the wiki only explains the options to the keys, but doesn't really explain what the key is.
<sloopy> areay, does the router have a 'valid' range of ip's ? i know some routers are config'd to only allow a specific range of ip's to be usable
<Helen_McCall> ok
<Helen_McCall> i'll work on it tomorrow
<Helen_McCall> thx
<mzz> Gnea: I am positive fglrx won't run on pre-r300 cards anymore. I was not positive the mobility 9000 was pre-r300, but am now.
<Gnea> mzz: which wiki page? the one from ubottu?
<mzz> Gnea: yes
<rww> remu: There's a Transmission BT channel at #transmission. Consider asking there :)
<mzz> Gnea: I can doublecheck the fglrx release notes if you insist.
 * mzz does so
<remu> rww, I did, everyone seems to be asleep there, so I figured I'd ask in here in case someone here knew.
<remu> I think they may be standard BT settings, but I'm not so sure.
<areay> sloopy, if i use the network manager i can connect fine as 192.168.1.1... i'm just trying to get around the nm bug which forces you to have dhcp at startup with the non-removable "auto eth0" connection
<rww> remu: ah, I see :)
<drash> Helen_McCall: websearch for compiz-check, download & run it, it will try to help debugging your issue
<remu> rww, yeah, thanks anyways though!
<mzz> Gnea: yep, no 9000 mentioned in the relnotes linked from http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html (older fglrx will support that card, but won't work with current versions of the Xorg server)
<Gnea> mzz: I'm pretty sure that it's supported... http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/xorg-driver-fglrx
<sloopy> areay, is there a specific reason you dont want dhcp?
<Gnea> mzz: the ATI site doesn't count, just like the nvidia.com driver isn't supported here.
 * mzz blinks
<Titan8990> sloopy, dhcp is for nubs?
<Gnea> yes.
<mzz> Gnea: that doesn't make any sense, unless that's a pretty old version of the binary driver. I can look up at what point support for pre-r300 card was dropped but it'll take me a minute.
<Gnea> This version of the ATI driver officially supports:   MOBILITY RADEON 9000, 9200, 9600, 9800, X700
<sloopy> Titan8990, guess i have been a noob for 15 years then...
<areay> sloopy, yeah i run apache, mysqld, mpd, mediatomb all for clients on my home network... i pretty much need a static ip
<ramu> i am getting error if i install any package in my system "Can't exec "locale": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 16."
<piti_> lol...so fixed static ip for non noob?
<Gnea> mzz: why bother? the intrepid fglrx driver that's in the repositories supports it. therefore, ubuntu supports it. end of story.
<Titan8990> sloopy, hehe, no, probably just don't play with servers :)
<sloopy> Titan8990, all my machines have dhcp, certain ones are just config'd in dhcp to get specific ip each time tho
<kaartz> hi
<kaartz> exit
<kaartz> quir
<kaartz> quit
<Gnea> kaartz: like this:  /quit
<sloopy> areay, config router to give specific ip to the mac address in your server
<mzz> Gnea: the wiki page says it does not support it. The relnotes from ati itself say it is not supported, and I can find you the documentation on ati's site confirming what version that change was in. Are you sure that package description is up to date?
<Titan8990> sloopy, that works too, but I don't like the 8 seconds dhcp adds to my what is now a 20sec boot time :)
<mzz> Gnea: let me dig up ati's notes for that version of fglrx though.
<sloopy> Titan8990, if it takes 8 secs then something is config'd wrong...
<Gnea> mzz: here's the person and timestamp of the latest entry in the changelog: -- Mario Limonciello <mario_limonciello@dell.com>  Wed, 22 Oct 2008 11:55:59 -0500
<areay> sloopy, i've tried looking around in the settings of the router, which are very limited, and haven't found anything yet... it's not looking too hopeful as far as the router's concerned...
<rww> ramu: Do you have the "belocs-locales-bin" package installed?
<mzz> Gnea: are you sure the description is updated to stay in sync with what the driver supports?
<ramu> rww, i donot know
<Gnea> oh look, a tech at DELL made it official. hrm, let's see here, which version of the ATI do you suppose ships with most dell laptops?
<Titan8990> areay, have you checked to see if your router is on the dd-wrt compatibility list?
<sloopy> areay, yeah i am not overly knowledgeable with console routers beyond a linksys, i have always used a spare linux box for routing, at home and work...
<Gnea> mzz: and did we bother to ask helen which make/model of laptop she has? oops.
<mzz> Gnea: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/radeonprevious-linux.html has a note that 8.28.8 is "the last driver version to support ... ATI Mobility Radeon 9000"
<mzz> Gnea: she said she has a Mobility Radeon 9000, which is sufficient
<areay> Titan8990, i just checked; they don't even have a section for thomson :(
<linxuz3r> i wanna buy a macbook
<rww> ramu: Run "apt-cache policy belocs-locales-bin" and see if it says "Installed: (none)" or "Installed: version". That'll tell you whether it's installed.
 * mzz guesses he should go and file a bug about that description being stale
<Gnea> mzz: if she has a dell, then the chance that it's supported would be even greater.
<Gnea> mzz: file the bug when you have some proof.
<areay> sloopy, i used to do that because i was using a 3g connection... that was troublesome to say the least
 * mzz gives up on this conversation
<Gnea> good idea.
<ramu> rww, ok
<ramu> rww, not installed
<sloopy> areay, 3g?
<rww> ramu: there's your problem. Try "sudo apt-get install belocs-locales-bin" and see if it installs okay.
<mzz> Gnea: I maintained the packaging of this driver for a competing distro for a while. I cannot prove this because I don't have the affected hardware, but some of the users of that distro did, and I was around at the time support was dropped. I think I do know what I'm talking about here, unless ati silently re-added support.
<j03lar50n> when installing Ubuntu Server - if i don't choose a desktop, i will only have a terminal?
<rww> ramu: If not, we'll have to think of something cleverer.
<rww> j03lar50n: correct
<j03lar50n> is Kubuntu most popular?
<rww> j03lar50n: GNOME/Ubuntu is more popular
<Gnea> mzz: I can appreciate that, but perhaps you can appreciate the fact that different distribution maintainers roll their diffs differently.
<mzz> Gnea: this is a binary blob. There is nothing to diff.
<ramu> rww, what to do
<j03lar50n> I don't have that choice at in my setup
<rww> Gnea, mzz: Would you mind taking this to PM or something?
<rww> ramu:  Try "sudo apt-get install belocs-locales-bin" and see if it installs okay.
<areay> sloopy, yeah a vodafone 3g card... i used to share it over eth0... but every dns lookup would take 10 seconds because it would look at eth0 first, but my internet connection was ppp0... i spent hours in here trying to solve the problem but i ended up getting dsl before i fixed the 3g
<Gnea> mzz: shall we?
<mzz> Gnea: well, that's actually an oversimplification, but there's no way to patch in mobility 9000 support if ati dropped it (you'd have to reverse-engineer the blob)
<mzz> Gnea: nah, I'm off.
<Gnea> mzz: okay.
<areay> sloopy, networking is my nemesis
<areay> sloopy, i hate it with a passion
<lstarnes>  /away sleep?
<sloopy> areay, you probly had a gateway set on eth0
<lstarnes> oops.
<Gnea> !away | lstarnes
<ubottu> lstarnes: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<areay> sloopy, yeah... i always miss something
<mzz> Gnea: one last thing: where's that changelog you pasted from?
<ramu> k
<sloopy> areay, i feel your pain, but with wireless... i am very familiar with ip4 networking, but i always have issues with wireless
<rww> mzz: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/restricted/f/fglrx-installer/fglrx-installer_8.543-0ubuntu4/changelog
<Gnea> mzz: it's linked directly on the page: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/xorg-driver-fglrx
<mzz> rww: thanks
<mzz> Gnea: duh, should've looked there. Sorry, really gone now.
<Gnea> mzz: np, I hope we can find out for sure later :)
<sloopy> areay, every room in my house is wired with 100T wiring, just so i dont have to deal with wireless... but mrs is complaining she wants wireless...
<areay> sloopy, i'd rather have the ethernet personally... wireless is too slow... 54mbit's a joke you're lucky to get 2
<areay> sloopy, 20*
<Gnea> sloopy: I suggest netgear: http://www.netgear.com/Products/APsWirelessControllers/AccessPoints/WN802Tv2.aspx  very linux-friendly.
<Gnea> areay: right, why hvae 54 when you can have 108? ;)
<sloopy> areay, well she has wires any place she normally goes except back porch, so when she wants wireless speed isnt a big issue
<ncfi1013_> what does it mean when i get an "assertion failed" dialog box when i try to go to two different websites?
<mak_> ANy body want's the Wimax 802.16e Products out for sale
<sloopy> Gnea, why add more stuff, when i have a machine already doing file serving game serving and doing a couple other menial tasks...
<mak_> ?
<areay> sloopy, yeah it's always good to have as a backup... i'm in a rented property so paying to get my home wired would be a bit of a waste... i just keep my computers and printers in my office and my ps3/laptop/phone all connect thru wireless...
<Gnea> sloopy: I'm not the one to ask :)
<nanotube> so, what's the best cross-platform open source video-chat app?
<areay> sloopy, i dunno wtf i'm gonna do about this interfaces problem...
<Gnea> !best | nanotube
<ubottu> nanotube: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ashlessburn> omg
<sloopy> areay, run a main wire along the floor board cat6 goes under floor molding nicely
<nanotube> Gnea: fine, what /good/ cross platform open source video chat apps are there?
<nanotube> Gnea: ones you might personally recommend?
<twain> hi
<Gnea> nanotube: I think the only one that actually *works* would have to be gnomemeeting, but I understand that's been replaced with Ekiga... still no video chat with an IM client yet, though
<twain> i need your help
<twain> how can i install opengl program to run on game?
<Gnea> game?
<nanotube> Gnea: hm, ekiga it is, then. :)
<Gnea> nanotube: good luck :)
<nanotube> Gnea: thanks :)
<twain> 3d need support for game from opengl
<mak_> Is any Body works for Core Development on Wimax Products,,,like on Base Station Syncronization and all,,, in C++ and Linux ?
<Gnea> twain: no sure I understand... let's try this again: you want opengl support for a 3d game you want to install?
<twain> yes that right gnea
<Gnea> and you have what video card?
<twain> ATI rad  9600
<Gnea> twain: ah, then you want the fglrx driver from the repository
<Gnea> !ati | twain
<linxuz3r> how do you setup a printer in ubuntu
<ubottu> twain: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> !printer | linxuz3r
<ubottu> linxuz3r: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<trygg> how did you search for something effectively?
<Gnea> as opposed to ineffectively?
<rdw200169> trygg, on your computer or on the internet?
<meshuggah> ?
<trygg> heh, on the computer
<twain> ok thaanks  let me read info.. brb ok?
<Gnea> trygg: locate something
<rdw200169> trygg, on ubuntu, they use tracker for that
<Gnea> trygg: like this:  locate lspci
<rdw200169> Gnea, yeah, locate works too, but you have to download it, and it doesn't search *inside* files, like tracker does
<trygg> super, thanks
<hacker_kid> im trying to install python 2.6 on ubuntu 8.04 and getting "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" what could cause this
<Gnea> rdw200169: that's what grep is for
<rdw200169> trygg, you should have a little magnifying glass on your taskbar, that's tracker
<rww> hacker_kid: sudo apt-get install build-essential will fix it
<mzz> rww++
<rdw200169> Gnea, not helpful when it's a non-text file
<mzz> that was a much better response than the infodump I was typing :)
<Gnea> rdw200169: strings
<hacker_kid> rww, haha. i forgot this is a fresh install without the build-essential packages
<fermuch> hi
<fermuch> hola
<fermuch> anybody have a problem?
<rdw200169> Gnea, yeah, but maybe everyone doesn't want to learn how to 'locate * | grep' (etc...)
<testlin> Greetings all. Is there any way to get the bash_history in realtime? If I type a command in my console, i need it to be written to .bash_history in realtime. Not after logging out. I found that the history is lost if the console is being closed or not properly loged out. I have put an append attribute to .bash_history, but if the history is being cleared, it wont be written to the file.
<Gnea> rdw200169: many people do, so we try to keep available as many possible solutions
<mzz> rdw200169: imho the main selling point of something like tracker is that it should be faster than grep unless you already have a good idea of what files to grep
<Gnea> I agree
<adante> how do i use runas? i try runas user group command and it segfaults?
<mzz> disadvantages are either system load to keep the database updated or a stale db
<adante> also tried runas user group 0022 command and it segfaults
<ncfi1013_> what does it mean when i get an "assertion failed" dialog box when i try to go to two different websites?
<adante> is runas something that is actually used or should i just sudo nowadays?
<rdw200169> not to mention that one is a terminal app, and the other is a gtk app
 * Gnea doesn't even have a runas command, nor sees it in the repo
<adante> Gnea: hm strange, for me it's part of noshell package
<Gnea> adante: ah ok, i see that
<mzz> rdw200169: there are gui apps that do the same thing as or are a frontend for find/grep. Tracker might have commandline tools, not sure.
<Gnea> adante: runas is kind of opposite of sudo
<twain> i am back  little confused do i have do termind for driver?
<adante> Gnea: so it's sudont?
<Gnea> adante: sec...
<rdw200169> mzz, sure, but is it not safe to assume that when someone asks a question in here, they're assuming they want their question answered *without* having to install any more software?
<Gnea> adante: sudo is for running a command, from a regular user account, as root. runas is for running a command, from a root account, as a regular user.
<mzz> rdw200169: true. I forgot if such a tool is installed by default or not.
<mzz> Gnea: sudo can be used for the latter too, right?
<rdw200169> mzz, that's why i mentioned tracker, it's default, and even puts it's little magnifying glass on the gnome taskbar/menubar whatzit so you can easily 'search'
<mzz> (sudo -u username)
<adante> Gnea: hm but sudo -u
<adante> yeah what mzz said
<adante> anyway my question is not what do they do
<adante> but why is runas segfaulting
<adante> when i issue it with what seems to be syntactically valid arguments
<Gnea> adante: runas — program to run daemons as non priviledge users
<Gnea> adante: it's not for running regular commands, it's for looped programs that stay running
<Gnea> adante: so, yes, sudo -u would be the solution
<twain> i did download driver fro linux from ati  hope it install self?
<adante> hm, but the program i am running is a daemon that stays running
<Gnea> adante: which one?
<adante> anyway nm i will just run with sudo -u user cmd  2>&1 > /dev/null & i guess
<adante> Gnea: redmine
<tritium> twain: ubunth has the ati drivers packaged already.  No need to down load from ati (in fact, can lead to more trouble)
<Gnea> twain: shouldn't have to download from ati.com, but from the ubuntu repository - xorg-driver-fglrx is what you need
<twain> ok give me link where i can download gnea
<Gnea> twain: no need, just type this in a terminal:  sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<cakey> dsfargeg
<mgmuscari> looks like i dropped in at the right moment - people discussing ati drivers
<Gnea> twain: when you reconfigure your Xserver, just tell it to use FGLRX from the list
<twain> ok i never done terminal sorry i will do copy what y say k?
<mgmuscari> does anybody here have any info that's newer than november on dri2 support?
<Gnea> mgmuscari: yes, it's become a rather popular subject this evening :)
<mgmuscari> gnea: i'm getting frustrated with flickering, as i imagine a lot of people are ;)
<Gnea> mgmuscari: hopefully you're monitor is set to 60HZ or higher
<Gnea> *your
<bobbyyu> I forgot about something, after I installed Ubuntu, I forgot if MP3 is originally suported. Can someone refresh my memory? I'm sorry!
<bobbyyu> I mean on Rhythmbox
<Gnea> bobbyyu: of course
<trent1> hi, i have been here a couple times and found that you guys are really helpful, and was wondering if you could help me with one more problem. i just bought a lightscribe capable dvd/cd burner and am looking for a label maker
<tritium> !mp3 | bobbyyu
<ubottu> bobbyyu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mgmuscari> gnea: indeed. i'm on a thinkpad w500. any opengl or windowed video flickers when i'm using compiz fusion. this seems to be a very, very common problem, since there aren't any ati drivers right now with dri2 support
<trent1> i have the "basic" one i'm looking for one that can do greyscale pictures
<Gnea> mgmuscari: ouch... I'm not sure... perhaps ubuntuforums.org has some discussion
<mgmuscari> gnea: but i haven't heard anything since november regarding this support. it seems like people just stopped talking about it.
<mzz> mgmuscari: I'm optimistic and assuming they stopped talking because they're coding
<mzz> mgmuscari: I have absolutely no evidence for this though. I just like being optimistic :)
<twain> termial :wain@twain-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<twain> Reading package lists... Done
<twain> Building dependency tree
<twain> Reading state information... Done
<twain> xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version.
<twain> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<twain>   libscrollkeeper0
<mgmuscari> mzz: i should hope so. i wish i knew more about linux drivers and ati's hardware so that i could contribute
<twain> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<twain> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<twain> twain@twain-desktop:~$
<twain> gnea  got it ?
<ashlessburn> noppers
<mgmuscari> this stupid dri2 issue is the only thing preventing this setup from being really sweet
<ashlessburn> god i wish u were here that would make things easier
<Gnea> twain: please use http://pastebin.com next time
<ashlessburn> or sudo update......the prgram
<ashlessburn> lol
<tritium> twain: please don't paste
<mgmuscari> ashlessburn: i seem to remember seeing something the other day about a remote support tool for linux
<ashlessburn> tritium is being nice u can tell
 * Gnea wonders what happened to the floodbots
<rww> Gnea: temporary hiccup, I think
<mzz> mgmuscari: aww, now you had me go to cgit.freedesktop.org and find no commits on the relevant branches (I think) since november :(
<Gnea> rww: seems to be a lot of aftershocks lately...
<mgmuscari> mzz: yeah that's why i've been miffed :(
<trent1> nevermind found it in the forum. :) have a nice day
<trent1> ... or night
<twain> ok sorry  it my first time i am learning...  forgvian me
<ashlessburn> wait till the 14th this forum will be packed
<tritium> twain: no problem
<Gnea> ashlessburn: a couple days ago, the channel neared 1500 users
<Gnea> not sure if it broke it or not
<twain> so next what i do?
<twain> about driver
<Gnea> twain: checking
<ashlessburn> really
<Gnea> twain: try System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<twain> gnea  i am on hardrive driver it say "ati.amd proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<mattycoze> hey everyone; i've got a problem with qtoctave, it is installed but whenever i run the program i get this error Error: /home/mattycoze/.qtoctave/menus not found
<mzz> twain: what was the actual problem again? How are you determining you do not have (enough) 3d acceleration?
<quadaptor> i compiled curl and now i'm trying to execute it on an other pc. on execute, an error occurred: "-bash: ./curl: No such file or directory".  the file exists (file ./curl => "./curl: ELF 64-bit LSB exe..."). it exists an tool to diagnose an file (header, etc.), but i forget the name. any idea?
<mzz> quadaptor: "ldd ./curl" on the failing host
<mzz> quadaptor: anything listed as "not found" in the output?
<quadaptor> ldd => -bash: ./curl: No such file or directory
<Gnea> twain: okay, now click on the 'activate' button
<mzz> huh
<twain> when i click chess game but  unable 3D beacuse no python openGL support and no Python GTKGLExt support"
<mzz> twain: that could mean you don't have the relevant python packages installed.
<mzz> Can someone think of a better test app than glxgears to confirm 3d works?
<twain> driver is activated now
<twain> mzz then how can i solve w mt?
<mattycoze> HELP: Have a problem with QTOctave front-end for some reason I get Error: qtoctave/menus not found
 * mzz arguably shouldn't be trying to help in here when he's not actually in ubuntu, it makes it hard to check basic stuff like this
<asc> Under a fresh install of 8.04, trying to start ion3 via GDM flashes a black screen then GDM restarts. Can anybody help with this?
<twain> MZZ i need go download for python package?
<mzz> twain: not manually, just make sure the package is installed and working
<Gnea> twain: actually, mzz is right - try glxgears
<mattycoze> do i need the GTK QT stuff installed?
<mzz> twain: because I'm not actually in ubuntu right now I can't conveniently look up the relevant package name
<mzz> asc: huh, and you don't get gdm's usual "the session lasted less than..." dialog?
<Gnea> twain: once you activate, you need to make sure you're actually using the fglrx - it should ask you to restart
<rodolfo> hi! How can I tell Firefox to handle specific IRC URL and to open it with GNOME-xchat? (e.g. irc://irc.pretome.net:6667/<channelname>)?
<mzz> asc: anything in ~/.xsession-errors afterwards?
<mzz> asc: (you'll have to look there before starting a new (working) session or it'll overwrite it...)
<twain> gnea  y mean glxgears in software install?
<asc> mzz: No, and no. Does it clear .xsession-errors when you start a new session?
<mzz> twain: no, try to run that
<mak_> Hi every one ,,,i Have Problem with openvpn connection with my newely upgraded Ubuntu-9.04 Alpha Jaunty release,,, Any Help ?
<asc> Ah, okay. I will test this shortly.
<Flannel> mak_: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks
<Gnea> twain: open a terminal and type:  glxgears
<twain> ok gnea  brb
<Gnea> asc?
<mak_> <FLannel>,,,where can i Find that Channel to chat ?
<mak_> #ubuntu+1
<mak_> ?
<Flannel> mak_: #ubuntu+1 is for Jaunty, since it's still a development release
<twain> i am back  it pop up graphix 3 gear moving...
<Flannel> mak_: /join #ubuntu+1
<mak_> okay thankx for your support
<mzz> twain: so opengl isn't completely broken. I bet this is actually a python problem, not an opengl one.
<Gnea> twain: is it fast?
<mzz> twain: does "python -c 'import OpenGL'" give you an ImportError exception or no output?
<mattycoze> I Have a problem with QTOctave front-end for some reason I get this Error: /../qtoctave/menus not found does anyone know what the problem *could* be?
<twain> it look fast gear but screen blackground little flash
<Gnea> hmmm
<twain> mzz i dont see any error show up to me??
<mak_> <Flannel>,,,i Guess Nobody is their to chat with in #ubuntu+1 ?
<mgmuscari> mzz: so you think it's looking bad for dri2, eh?
<mzz> twain: no output is good. Sec.
<Gnea> mak_: please be patient
<drash> twain: chess game 3D related fix --> http://onlinefixation.blogspot.com/2009/02/enable-3d-in-chess-ubuntu-810-intrepid.html
<mzz> mgmuscari: I'm sort of in the same boat as you, wondering if I could learn enough about drivers in a sane amount of time to help this along
<mak_> <Gnea>,,,No it's an urgent issue with my   openvpn connection
<mzz> twain: what about "python
<mzz> err
<mgmuscari> mzz: my thoughts exactly. too much going on with work right now to get into it though :'(
<mzz> twain: what about "python -c 'import gtk.gtkgl'"?
<Gnea> !patience > mak_
<ubottu> mak_, please see my private message
<twain> hold pls..
<mgmuscari> mzz: what graphics chipset are you running?
<mzz> mgmuscari: 9600xt
<mgmuscari> mzz: man, that's something that should be very well supported by now. i feel your pain
<Gnea> drash: awesome :)
<asc> Whoever was helping me: The .xsession-errors file contained "XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0" after 103 requests (93 known processed) with 1 events remaining."
<mak_> Sorry for the Mis Behaviour,,,i apologise
<mgmuscari> mzz: at first i thought it was just because i have a weird mobile card. firegl v5700
<mzz> mgmuscari: it works quite nicely as long as I don't try to do anything 3d-ish while compiz is compositing. google earth runs ok, compiz runs ok (including textured xv), just both at the same time breaks.
<vostibackle> I have some kind of keyboard shortcut like command+V that keeps making my terminals explode and go off the screen so I can't resize them
<drash> Gnea: no problem, stumbled onto that page only yesterday (and not won one chess game since)
<Flannel> mak_: #ubuntu+1 is the place to ask, not here.  This channel is for support of full fledged releases
<vostibackle> what would cause that?
<mattycoze> bah has anyone got a frontend to work with Octave?
<mgmuscari> mzz: xscreensaver doesn't like to work correctly with compiz
<mzz> mgmuscari: yeah, same root issue probably, google earth was just the first 3d app I actually use that came to mind
<twain> Drash!   it SOLVE!!!  thanks so much also Gnea and MZZ too!
<pogztimz> can some1 pls help me? my computer has a garbled display. i am using VIA Chrome9 GC IGP.
<mzz> must've missed (py)gtkglext then
<mak_> <FLannel>,,,Is i made a mistake by upgrading ubuntu-8.10 to 9.04 Jaunty release package,,, Because it's still in Development Branch ?
<rww> mak_: Yes.
 * mzz blinks
<mgmuscari> mzz: from what i understand, since compiz is opengl any time another process tries to write to the buffer they collide and cause the flickering; somehow lack of dri2 disables a back buffer somewhere along the way...
<mzz> I thought that upgrade came with sufficiently scary warnings?
<mak_> <rww>,,,Ohhh it sucks
<rww> mzz: apparently not
<twain> i curious what kind OS linuix y like better?
<mzz> rww: I'm pretty sure the *install* came with scary warnings, I don't think I've tried the dist-upgrade though...
<vostibackle> and like if I hit alt+fn+F6 it types out ";3~" wtf?
<rww> mak_: You shouldn't be running Jaunty unless you don't mind huge amounts of breakage and having to fix it yourself. It's not supposed to be used by non-developers, and you're expected to mostly support yourself, hence #ubuntu+1 being somewhat barren.
<mgmuscari> blah, i just noticed that my system is reporting 3GiB ram when i definitely have (or at least ordered) 4GiB in this thing
<genii> mgmuscari: Likely 32bit kernel
<MoLoot> twain, ubuntu :)
<rww> mgmuscari: If you're using a 32-bit version of Ubuntu, it can only address up to 3.something GB of RAM.
<d-b> hi there i can't get some software from multiverse my sources.lst is
<d-b> http://pastebin.com/d6783fe8e
<d-b> so for example paxtest isn't installable / found
<mgmuscari> rww: that would do it. was thinking 2^32, but interesting. don't know enough details about the linux kernel
<scrolls2> im thankful for WINE
<scrolls2> ll
<mak_> <rww>,,,thankx for the information
<twain> moloot that what i use now.. 8.1o  but y know desktop become cube graphic where can i find that??
<nanotube> ekiga fails to detect my webcam (says no device found), even though v4l-info shows that it's there, and the webcam works with cheese without any problem. any way to 'force' ekiga to recognize the cam?
<nanotube> my webcam is the ps2 eyetoy, btw.
<rww> d-b: did you run "sudo apt-get update" after editing your sources.list to add multiverse?
<d-b> rww: yes.
<d-b> of course
<pogztimz> i want to install ubuntu 8.04 on my computer. but i have a problem with display, its garbled. i am using VIA Chrom9 HC IGP on my display
<pogztimz> can soem1 pls help me?
<rww> d-b: you'd be surprised at how many people don't -_-
<mgmuscari> hmmm, i see why it's addressing 3GiB main mem
<mgmuscari> i've got 1GiB vram
<sloopy> sweet looks like my ap is working
 * mzz blinks
<mgmuscari> i didn't think about the fact that addressable memory includes memory-mapped devices
<mzz> mgmuscari: what display resolution are you running? :P
<mgmuscari> mzz: 1920x1200
<mzz> eh, nvm
<vostibackle> Is there some weird default in the ubuntu keyboard shortcuts for Super L to make a window really huge?
<mgmuscari> mzz: native resolution of the TFT panel on this laptop
<rww> d-b: anyway. paxtest is in universe. Not sure why you aren't able to install it, though, since you seem to have a universe repository listed there
<d-b> i found my problem its only released for i386
<vostibackle> I think I cleared it by setting another thing to Super L and then clearing that, but I'm curious what the heck that's useful for
<mattycoze> does anyone have an idea where i might be able to find an old version of Octave (3.0.0)?
<constantine_> Hi I accidentally deleted my panel at the bottom where the minimized windows *usually* go, how do I get those back?
<constantine_> I got the panel itself back, also
<twain> mzz  y know desktop wallpaper become cube with move other desktop side?
<baddog> right click on the panel, and click 'Add to Panel...'
<baddog> then add 'Window List'
<mzz> twain: that sentence didn't parse (also I'm about to drop off irc)
<constantine_> baddog: thanks
<baddog> np
<mgmuscari> twain: sounds like you're talking about compiz fusion?
<Flannel> mak_: It's certainly not something we recommend people do on production machines, yes.
<twain> ok  what mean compiz fusion?  sorry my english bad..
<mgmuscari> it's a window manager
<mgmuscari> if you want to have the spinning cube and such you need to install it
<twain> mgmuscari  yes that one!   where can i find install?
<mgmuscari> twain: are you using gnome or kde?
<twain> i think i use kde on ubuntu
<mgmuscari> twain: also, what make is your graphics card?
<mgmuscari> twain: ati/nvidia?
<twain> it  ATI  rad. 9600
<nanotube> ekiga fails to detect my webcam (says no device found), even though v4l-info shows that it's there, and the webcam works with cheese without any problem. any way to 'force' ekiga to recognize the cam (ps2 eyetoy, in case it matters)
<mgmuscari> twain: if you install compiz fusion, you will have flickering problems with 3d programs and video
<samurai_> join #c
<baddog> heh
<mgmuscari> twain: i have been looking for a solution for this problem for a while and as of now there is no driver fix for it
<trygg> theres no trouble with mounting a hdd within your homefolder is there?
<chetnick> hi, i am have vmware workstation on ubuntu. Very often i cannot use sound on my guest (windows) operating system, i get an error "device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy". How can i see what application on my host operating system is using /dev/dsp, and how can i disable application from using it? Any help would be appreciated.
<twain> so i will need other better video card?  i have other ATI 9800?
 * baddog just uses fusion-icon to make it easy to turn compiz on and off
<mgmuscari> twain: ati drivers currently do not support a technology called dri2, which is required for compiz fusion to play nicely with other opengl applications
<mgmuscari> baddog: good idea, thanks for the tip... does it toggle between metacity e.g. and compiz?
<baddog> yup
<baddog> and any other WM you care to use :D
<twain> ok then what kind video i need?
<mgmuscari> baddog: nice... where can i find it?
<mak_> I had problem with running openvpn script ,,,and I Got warning message like  WARNING: potential route subnet conflict between local LAN [192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0] and remote VPN [192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0]
<mak_> ?
<Gnea> twain: nvidia is pretty nice
<mgmuscari> twain: you can try it out, it'll work with ati. you'll just see flickering with certain apps
<baddog> apt-get install fusion-icon
<Gnea> twain: geforce 8600 would do
<mgmuscari> baddog: thx :D
<baddog> np
<homeskill> what does 'LTS' mean?
<twain> ok  i have geforce 8200 coming
<Gnea> !LTS
<mgmuscari> twain: to install compiz fusion for kde, run the following
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<alap> hi, I had written code for a lcd driver but don't know how to install it using modprobe. please can anyone help me about the procedure like what all the places where i have to copy driver.ko file and after that what i have to do?
<nanotube> homeskill: long term support
<mgmuscari> homeskill: long term support
<Gnea> twain: oh that will do great
<piti_> mak_: thaht's because in you config in your server push the route to 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 to client
<homeskill> thkx
<piti_> mak_: and you client already in the 192.168.1.0/255.255.0.0
<twain> yes gnea =)
<mak_> <piti>,,, How can i do that ,,,,And when i run my openvpn script,,, I loose my internet connectivity
<mak_> plz help me to reolve
<nanotube> alap: stick your .ko into /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/extra/ (use appropriate kernel version), then run "sudo depmod -a", then you can "modprobe" it.
<piti_> mak_: or in a more simple word-> server try to get the client to route 192.168.xxx.yyy while the client already know how to route 192.168.1.xxx
<trygg> or do it have to be in /mnt/?
<piti_> mak_: do you have access to openvpn server?
<mak_> yes i have,,,
<twain> appliction-acc- only i have kde group wizrd
<piti_> mak_: and which server on server side you want your client to be able to see?
<chetnick> no one?
<baddog> trygg, as far as I know, there's nothing that's making you mount in /mnt/
<chetnick> :S
<alap> nanotube: k i'll try that..
<baddog> but I'm not completely sure
<piti_> mak_: all of 192.168.xxx.yyy are way too many
<mak_> <piti_>,,,,we use to connect internet connection through openvpn keys,,,so that we can have access to private areas,,,
<twain> how long you been on linux? gnea
<rww> mak_: Did you switch back to Intrepid in the last 20 minutes, or are you flouting the "No Jaunty support here" line?
<mak_> <pitti_1>,,,,,192.168.1.1
<piti_> mak_: just one server?
<piti_> mak_: then in your server config file there should be a line say something like
<genii> nanotube: install packages:  libpt-plugins-v4l libpt-plugins-v4l2 libpt-plugins-avc libpt-plugins-dc            and try again
<mak_> yes only one server
<piti_> mak_: push route 192.168.0.0 255.255.0.0
<piti_> mak_: change that to 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.255
<mak_> <rww>,,,,i m here chatting related to network issue not the Jaunty (or) interpid issue
<cjae> everytime I install something via apt-get it says Setting up cupswrapperhl2040 (2.0.1-2) ...
<twain> mgmuscari?
<mgmuscari> twain: what's up
<mgmuscari> twain: did you get my PM?
<piti_> mak_: actually that wouldn't get rid of you message.. though
<piti_> mak_: you will also need to put your client subnet to something different
<cjae> then I tries to restart cupsd then cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/cups/model/HL2040.ppd': No such file or directory
<mak_> <piti_>,,,I had heimdal-clients ,,, instead of push....
<nanotube> genii: hm, so, there are libptplugins v1.10.10 (installed, in main), and libptplugins v 1.11.2 (not installed, in universe). should i go for v 1.11?
<mgmuscari> baddog: noob question... where the heck do i enable fusion-icon once i install it?
<baddog> well, it's under Applications->System
<piti_> mak_: i mean in your server configuration file
<baddog> gah
<piti_> mak_: not in your client config file
<mgmuscari> baddog: ah, thanks
<baddog> where do you add a program to auto-start?
<mak_> <piti_> ,,,oh wait a minute
<nanotube> genii: also, the -avc and the -dc plugins claim they are for firewire devices only, and the cam is usb... so would that really be necessary? (they are not currently installed)
 * baddog has completely forgotten
<genii> nanotube: Probably
<genii> nanotube: The -avc and -dc plugins shouldn't be essential if usb
<surjeet> hi
<cjae> then #/usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/cupswrapperHL2040-2.0.1: 64: cannot create /usr/share/cups/model/HL2040.ppd: Directory nonexistent
<surjeet> how to install lamp
<piti_> mak_: actually I don't quite understand what you are trying to do. Can you explain to me what you are trying to accomplish?
<mattycoze> does anyone know a good alternative to SPSS and or MATLAB?
<mak_> <piti_>,,, CHeck my private message
<mak_> to u
<jtaji> mattycoze: there's scilab and gnu octave
<surjeet> hi piti
<nanotube> genii: so, "probably" to installing the latest v1.11 plugins?
<pogztimz> i want to install ubuntu 8.04 on my computer. but i have a problem with display, its garbled. i am using VIA Chrom9 HC IGP on my display
<pixelated> coo my new router works...
<nanotube> mattycoze: R
<pixelated> with wireless :')
<genii> nanotube: Yes, sorry 1.10 to 1.11
<surjeet> how to install lamp
<nanotube> mattycoze: also look at octave
<mattycoze> nanotube & jtaji do any of them come with a GUI
<piti_> sudo apt-get install blah blah
<mattycoze> nanotube i did try octave; but none of the gui's worked for me :(
<jtaji> mattycoze: scilab does, not sure about octave
<nanotube> mattycoze: there's a gui for r called rkward. don't know about octave.
<mattycoze> nanotube is rkward good in your opinion?
<nanotube> mattycoze: i've heard that it's pretty good. never used it myself, i write my code with my keyboard, and that's the way i like it. :)
<genii> cjae: Try: sudo mkdir /usr/share/cups/model                and try again
<mattycoze> nanotube heh well i'm just starting off with advanced stats; multivariate analysis, MANOVA etc...
<surjeet> how to install lamp
<surjeet> please help me
<jtaji> surjeet: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<mattycoze> SPSS makes it easy enough; but when I get used to everything I might start switching to command line functions etc.
<nanotube> mattycoze: if you are "in it for the long haul", learn the code. if you are in it just for a class or something and don't really care, then you can get away with a gui. :)
<homeskill> does postgres come with ubuntu 8.10?
<nanotube> homeskill: it must be in the repos somewhere...
<homeskill> i cant remember if i installed it or if it came that way
<cjae> genii:  ill pastebin the whole thing for you
<pogztimz> surjeet: wat version of ubuntu server u want to install?
<mattycoze> nanotube; with the command line functions; how on earth would you generate graphs and stuff like that.
<nanotube> homeskill: you must have installed it. i don't think it's in by default.
<nanotube> mattycoze: the plot() command comes in handy. :)
<surjeet> ok thanks prossesing is runing
<nanotube> mattycoze: if you're gonna use R, there is /tons/ of documentation on r-project.org
<homeskill> how can i tell if i installed software or if ubuntu came with it preintalled?
<nanotube> mattycoze: you can generate all kinds of fancy graphics. :)
<mattycoze> really?
<nanotube> mattycoze: yes, really. :)
<surjeet> how to install php
<jtaji> surjeet: it will be installed when you installed lamp-server
<nanotube> genii: new versions didn't help any. still same problem.
<cjae> genii: http://pastebin.ca/1334646
<genii> nanotube: Maybe output of: ekiga -d 4     pastebinned may help narrow down the suspect list
<genii> cjae: Reading
<Sifre>  You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Sifre> E: Couldn't find package libapache-mod-php4
<Sifre> what is problem
<nanotube> genii: i even ran it with -d 6. didn't see anything useful. but well, let me pastebinit...
<alap> nanotube: I did what you have asked me to but when ever i am looking for the path given to check if .ko is copied or not i am unable to find directory modules.
<surjeet> php is invild in lemp server ?
<tim_jenssen> moin - anybody here? I have kubuntu and now I need a newer version of dbus, then I become from aptitude - which is the best way? - compile a version and copy the pkg files /usr/lib/pkgconfig ?
<Sifre> surjeet
<Sifre> yes
<nanotube> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117168/
<Sifre> ým how to install php?
<Sifre> for debian
<Sifre> there channel +b
<Sifre> no join..
<Sifre> all user.
<nanotube> alap: please clarify what you are saying. what path are you looking for?
<surjeet> yes
<genii> cjae: The first command had no argument of what package to install... but anyhow, to try : sudo mkdir /usr/share/cups/model/  && sudo dpkg --configure cupswrapperhl2040
<genii> nanotube: Reading
<surjeet> how to install asp.net
<alap> nanotube: /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-i386/extra/ this is the path where i copied my .ko file
<nanotube> alap: ok, so?
<cjae> genii: thanks for letting me know you reading, it is nice, I thought the goofy printing was due to using a driver that may not be for the exact model of, which when I checked it wasn't thats why I installed the .deb from brother, the printer seems to be working though
<surjeet> please help me
<surjeet> how to install asp.net
<genii> nanotube: Bleh. No other ideas offhand
<alap> but when i looked for that path to check where exactly .ko file is copied i am unable to locate dir modules
<mgmuscari> surjeet: if you're going to be developing asp .net stuff you probably want to be in windows...
<nanotube> genii: well, thanks for looking, at any rate. :) in case this helps: the /sys/class/video4linux does have the symlink to the cam... v4l-info shows it's there... maybe a newer version of ekiga would help? how easy is it to get ekigav3 to install on intrepid (which comes with v2)?
<surjeet> but can we run on this or not
<nanotube> alap: if you do "ls -al /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-i386/extra/" is your stuff there?
<cjae> genii: ok worked no error, did that folder somehow get deleted
<genii> cjae: Good. So now: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<genii> nanotube: Not sure, haven't tried it
<cjae> genii: yes I did that no error
<surjeet> my lamp server is taking more time
<genii> cjae: The packaging system should be unstuck now
<Angin_Bukit> hiiiiiiiii
<cjae> yes it is
<cjae> all good
<surjeet> hi
<surjeet> hi cjae
<nanotube> genii: ok, well, thanks for trying my friend. :) i'll save it for another day and go to sleep. :)
<surjeet> i am install ing lamp-server but this is taking more time
<Sifre> irc.evdekaldim.net
<genii> nanotube: Best luck and dream well
<mattycoze> nanotube do you use the R Command functions?
<cjae> genii: thanks
<alap> nanotube: no. ls: cannot access usr/lib/modules/2.6.24-21-386/extra/: No such file or directory
<genii> cjae: welcome
<Sifre> Turkis Server irc.evdekaldim.net Thanks
<nanotube> alap: well, so your copy obviously failed... maybe you needed to create the "extras" directory first? maybe you needed to use "sudo"? i don't know what you did or what output was generated from your "cp" command...
<cjae> genii: now I have two printers in my printer list
<nanotube> mattycoze: what do you mean ? all R commands are functions...
<surjeet> how to install dreamviewer
<Angin_Bukit> dor
<mgmuscari> dreamviewer? dreamweaver?
<genii> cjae: I guess you'll need to delete one if it bothers you
<mattycoze> d.w nanotube
<cjae> never touched anything and now is gone so thanks again genii
<nanotube> mattycoze: d.w = ?
<mattycoze> don't worry.
<nanotube> mattycoze: heh ic. :)
<nanotube> mattycoze: i suggest to start with reading "an introduction to R", the nice pdf available on r-project.org in the documentation section.
 * genii hands cjae a coffee, and has another one himself
<ActionParsnip1> !cookie genii
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie genii
<nanotube> mattycoze: that will quickly give you an idea of what's up with R and gow things work.
<ActionParsnip1> !cookie | genii
<ubottu> genii: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * genii munches
 * cjae stares at screen in bewilderment
<mattycoze> lol yer only 100 pages.
<nanotube> !cake |genii
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake
<nanotube> haha
<genii> ActionParsnip1: Thanks, I needed a sugar rush  ;)
<ActionParsnip1> genii: hehe well its early doors now
 * cjae drinks tea cause coffee has rotted guts but appreciates offer
<nanotube> mattycoze: well... it is what it is. :)
<nanotube> mattycoze:  you do not expect the most powerful and flexible statistical computing language in the world to be documentable in a page, do you? :)
<ActionParsnip1> nanotube: it could be ;)
<nanotube> ActionParsnip1: heh i like your optimism :)
<req^> what would be a nice way to sort of grep some information on login? I would like to see command output between two lines, not just the two lines that match grep "something"..
<ActionParsnip1> nanotube: could be a single page with the word "avoid!" on it.....good manual
<Tex-Twil> hello
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | Tex-Twil
<ubottu> Tex-Twil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Tex-Twil> please how can I display the DNS cache in Linux ?
<nanotube> ActionParsnip1: "mostly harmless" ? :)
<savvas> is the mount type ntfs using ntfs-3g driver?
<ActionParsnip1> Tex-Twil: according to this it doesnt have one unless you install one: http://www.debianadmin.com/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing-on-ubuntu-system.html
 * ActionParsnip1 makes a note to install this later
<Tex-Twil> ok I have a look
<Tex-Twil> so other question, can I use a different port for DNS protocol ?
<Tex-Twil> I want to have a new entry in /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip1> i guess you could
<Tex-Twil> with the ip of my DNS server which has another port
<Tex-Twil> actually, the server is 127.0.0.1 .. it is a ssh tunnel and I want the DNS erquest to be passed to the ssh tunnel
<Tex-Twil> requests*
<ActionParsnip1> just try: nameserver 100.10.50.7 24333
<ActionParsnip1> Tex-Twil: see if it works, it might use a : instead of a spce
<Tex-Twil> ok
<Tex-Twil> it doesn't seem to work ActionParsnip1
<surjeet> how to install lamp
<ActionParsnip1> !lamp | surjeet
<ubottu> surjeet: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ActionParsnip1> Tex-Twil: try man resolv.conf
<rww> !away > away_man_ftl
<ubottu> away_man_ftl, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> !away > ActionParsnip
<surjeet> how to install php
<ActionParsnip1> surjeet: its in the guide
<Mohammad[B]> Hi All
<ActionParsnip1> surjeet: here's the command: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<ActionParsnip1> surjeet: the guide tells you all you need to know
<ActionParsnip1> rww: ubottu didnt tell me anything
<ActionParsnip1> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ActionParsnip1> !away > ActionParsnip
<rww> !msgthebot > ActionParsnip1
<ubottu> ActionParsnip1, please see my private message
<Mohammad[B]> My Ubuntu don't back to hibernate time, and boot normally, and don't show the splash window and boot in text, and then going to gdm, how to i can resolve it ? :-s
<ActionParsnip1> rww: yeah that works..maybe we can't make ubottu address ourselves
<rww> ActionParsnip1: you forgot the 1 on the end of your name
<kebomix> hello , any body here hold  LPI certificate ?
<ActionParsnip1> rww: ahh, I'm logged in on my server, thanks
<ags4f> yogyakarta
<Tex-Twil> ActionParsnip1, it looks like resolv.conf don't accept any port params
<savvas> kebomix: not me, but are you interested in taking the exam for it?
<ActionParsnip1> Tex-Twil: bah
<Tex-Twil> I will just run my socks proxy on port 53
<balachmar> Hi, how do I get ubuntu working with a beamer?
<ActionParsnip1> balachmar: install a PC in the boot :)
<ActionParsnip1> balachmar: and put a monitor in your cup holder :)
<dmphotography> Hey, forgive me, but proftpd channel is DEAD and has been for the past several hours, so I was hoping someone here that knows how to bind to IP can private chat with me.
<balachmar> ActionParsnip1: It was a real question
<ActionParsnip1> balachmar: what's a beamer (when its not a car)
<balachmar> The mirror screens option in resultion does not work
<balachmar> ActionParsnip1: A projector?
<ActionParsnip1> balachmar: oh i see
<linxuz3r> linux is really cool
<balachmar> Or just I want to use the vga out port on my laptop, for another monitor or beamer(projector)
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: how do you mean "bind to an ip"
<ActionParsnip1> !dualhead | balachmar
<ubottu> balachmar: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<linxuz3r> ActionParsnip1: do you have nvidia?
<dmphotography> Well, I was using the directive DefaultAddress and yet I'm still able to connect from other IPs other than the one it's suppose to be "bound" to.
<ActionParsnip1> balachmar: you need to configure an extra display in xorg.conf (nvidia tool will help lots if you use nvidia)
<ActionParsnip1> linxuz3r: its ALL I use in my systems
<dmphotography> Meaning I don't want it listing on any other IP other than the one I specify.
<linxuz3r> ActionParsnip1: so you might as well use twinview
<balachmar> ActionParship1: I have intel graphics. And why then does it actually recognise the second screen?
<ActionParsnip1> linxuz3r: its for balachmar dude
<ActionParsnip1> balachmar: you havent told your system its there yet
<linxuz3r> well now gnome seems to not launch properly
<balachmar> ActionParship1: But the system detects the extra monitor fine! Then it should be able to use it as well (at least from a user perspective)
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: do you mean set a static ip?
<ActionParsnip1> balachmar: so if you plug a standrd monitor to the system it runs ok?
<linxuz3r> guys
<balachmar> ActionParship1: No, it detects the monitor in the resolution settings (even gets the brand right), however,  the second display doesn't not display anything
<dmphotography> No, I'm using Hamachi to create my VPN and therefore I only want the FTP server to respond when someone is connected to hamachi using the Hamachi IP.  It shouldn't listen on port 21 for my regular IP but it does.
<linxuz3r> why is my app all of a suddent wont launch properly
<linxuz3r> it just show the window and some pictures on the window but wont launch fully
<syockit> is there a method to make pam poll for 2 types of auth in parallel? I want the fingerprint reader to work while it's asking for my password
<linxuz3r> later guys
<dmphotography> Since proftpd is probably the most popular FTP program used for an FTP server on Linux, I was hoping I could find someone who perhaps could help me.
<ActionParsnip1> linxeh: run it from terminal, you will get outputs from the crashing app
<amaache> Hi
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: you may find vsftpd is, but popular doesnt make it the best, I prefer proftpd myself, redhat use vsftpd
<ActionParsnip1> balachmar: i'd read some guides about how to setup an extra screen with the second monitor
<ActionParsnip1> !dualhead | balachmar
<balachmar> yeah yeah already got that one
<amaache> :-) i need a Rapidshare account to download a medical docs help me please :-)
<shay26> does someone know or can recommend on good rapidshare downloader for Ubuntu ?
<Daemonic> jdownloader
<ikonia> amaache how is rapid share account an ubuntu proble ?
<Daemonic> shay26: jdownloader
<amaache> Ubuntu is Ok; i use jdownloader for downloading a medical docs but i havent a Rapidshare account and ask if you have :-) a RS account for me?
<ikonia> ammache that is nothing to do with ubuntu, please don't ask here
<amaache> where can i ask?
<ikonia> amaache, not here
<dmphotography> Well I went with proftpd because for one it has the gui.
<Tex-Twil> ActionParsnip1, FYI : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6721193#post6721193
<dmphotography> I couldn't for the life of me figure the configuration out without the gui.  I'm not a developer.
<dmphotography> I found the problem.
<dmphotography> I had to add the directive SocketBindTight on.
<shubbar> i have a wide screen and most games that run in full screen get choped and i cannot see the lower part
<ikonia> shubbar games in wine ?
<innociv> do many of you use a VPS?
<shubbar> ikonia, no
<ikonia> shubber which native linux games
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: most conf files are in fairly straight english, or well documented both in man pages and online
<shubbar> ikonia, recently, "i have no tomatoes"
<ikonia> shubbar, oh, not heard of that one
<Cybertinus> hello
<shubbar> some have the option to turn off fullscreen, but its hard when i cannot see the menu option in the lower part
<Cybertinus> hello
<ikonia> cybertinus hi
<dmphotography> ActionParsnip1: Yeah, but I have difficulties making sense of the directives sometimes or how they should be used.
<high0wl> ello
<ActionParsnip1> shubbar: use alt + drag. Alt lets you grab an app window in any place
<luftyx> hi..
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: true, but its fun to learn
<Cybertinus> sry for the 2 times hello
<Cybertinus> my GPRS connection was lagging a bit ;)
<dmphotography> Two of my most common problems is 1) There's simply too many directives.  2) I get confused when or where it should be applied at.
<anij> I've been doing LFS for last couple of days in virtual box, using jhalfs
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: plus if you can use that file effectively, you can configure the system remotely via ssh :D
<anij> for some reason it keeps asking me to be root # before making the system
<anij> but i am root when i execute make command
<anij> any ideas
<shubbar> actionparsnip1, drag you mean mouse drag, it doesn't work in fullscreen mode
<dmphotography> LOL, I don't even know what ssh is, so I don't see that happening anytime soon.
<ActionParsnip1> shubbar: what is in fullscren mode? a web browser? a game?
<dmphotography> Remote desktop is my friend.
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: too much bandwidth used when ssh will do
<anij> I've been doing linux from scratch for last couple of days in virtual box, using jhalfs; for some reason it keeps asking me to be root # before making the system; but i am root when i execute the make command any ideas?
<dmphotography> Yeah.
<shubbar> actionparsnip1, a game
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: you can connect to your server via ssh and log on as you and use the system like you were sat at it using terminal
<ActionParsnip1> shubbar: what game?
<Cybertinus> How can I mannually add a program to my menu? I've installed a program, but it doesn't show up :(. I don't know that much about Gnome, I'm more a KDE user ;)
<shubbar> ikonia, http://tomatoes.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: you can even install xming and run gui apps over a forwarded x server
<dmphotography> ActionParsnip1: I'm still getting familiar with Linux and it's commands.
<shubbar> actionparsnip1, many games, "i have no tomatoes" , xmoto i managed to turn off full screen
<dmphotography> ActionParsnip1: I just converted my web server over to Linux and so far that hasn't been too tough considering I'm new to Linux.
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: a lot of linux is abstracted now, older linux releases were quite harsh for new users (no automount etc)
<shubbar> actionparsnip1, "fashion cents" not free but nice, i turn fullscreen off also
<iskandar> Hello everybody
<frogscott> hello!!!!
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dmphotography> ActionParsnip1: Speaking of which, how do I tell it to automount a NTFS drive upon startup?
<frogscott> shut up ubottou
<iskandar> I had a question about VoIP!
<dmphotography> ubuntu of course.
<frogscott> slap a bot today
<Daemonic> !get pos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about get pos
<ActionParsnip1> shubbar: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=I%20Have%20No%20Tomatoes
<Daemonic> !get laid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about get laid
<dmphotography> LOL.
<rww> !ot | Daemonic
<ubottu> Daemonic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: you'll need ntfs3g and edit /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip1> !ntfs3g | dmphotography
<ubottu> dmphotography: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<balachmar> Hi, me again. I have have something working using i810rotate, however the output is not right for the monitor
<respecting> what's the equivalent of dreamwaver in linux?
<dmphotography> Well it does read and write to it now.
<respecting> what's the equivalent of dreamwaver in linux?
<iskandar> What kind of Program can I use for VoIP can anybody answer?
<balachmar> And the monitor is complaining that the frequency is out of range...
<dmphotography> So I take it Ubuntu 8.10 either came with it or auto-updated it at some point.
<ActionParsnip1> respecting: bluefish is ok I guess
<anij> has anyone done linux from scratch
<frogscott> beer..sex...later
<dmphotography> But the fstab is the startup config file?
<ActionParsnip1> respecting: you can just use a text editor too, thats all html is
<balachmar> I really need to get this fixed. Because I will need to present stuff with this laptop which only has ubuntu on it
<rww> anij: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. For LFS discussion you could join #lfs on irc.linuxfromscratch.org
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: fstab tells the system which partitions to mount and how to mount them
<anij> lol, trying to build on ubuntu, kk
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: read your current fstab to see what i mean
<dmphotography> ActionParsnip1: Ok, I'm looking at this and where do I get all of the info such as UUID . . . etc. from?
<balachmar> So can someone please help me with dualhead on ubuntu?
<Daemonic> my ubuntu rubber band broke. I need help.
<dmphotography> Is there some where I can get this info if it's currently mounted?
<Cybertinus> How can I mannually add a program to my menu? I've installed a program, but it doesn't show up :(. I don't know that much about Gnome, I'm more a KDE user ;)
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: with the ntfs drive you dont need to bother with that
<ActionParsnip1> !menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu
<slabbeh> I have found 2 solutions for my wireless card. Should I try the ndiswrapper solution or the madwifi solution?
<Cybertinus> dmphotography: start a terminal and run the mount command, then yoou see all the info about all the mounted partitions
<Xeross> Hey, i'm using a usb install of kubuntu 8.10 and my ps/2 opitcal mouse ain't working
<Xeross> how can i get it to work
<dmphotography> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip1> Cybertinus: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-entries-in-gnome-menu.html
<ActionParsnip1> Xeross: i'd read through dmesg | less to see what's going on, it may give some clues
<Cybertinus> thnx ActionParsnip1, gonna check it out
<Xeross> how would i open a command prompt on the desktop without mouse ?
<ActionParsnip1> Xeross: alt+f2
<dmphotography> ActionParsnip1: What about finding the info [Device][Mount Point] for a currently mounted volume?
<rww> Xeross: Alt-F2, type gnome-terminal, hit enter
<Xeross> gnome-terminal in kde ???
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: sudo fdisk -l will show you the device
<ActionParsnip1> Xeross: i assumed gnome as this is Ubuntu
<rww> Xeross: Try konsole instead if you're using KDE
<dmphotography> ActionParsnip1: Thank you very much.
<respecting> i want a soft that make me for example in htm drag and drop a table to mypage.html did bluefish do that i'm currenlty downloading it .i miss a lot dreamwaver
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: you manually create a folder to mount to, it can be ANYWHERE except in /proc
<Cybertinus> ActionParsnip1: hmm, that isn't  going to work :(. I'm not running Ubuntu, but Easy Peasy. I thougt it was the same trick to add something, but apperently not :). Do you happen to know if Easy Peasy has its own IRC channel?
<Milkeh> what was the cmd to rename a directory?
<ActionParsnip1> rww: i think alt+f2 works in kubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> Milkeh: mv
<oskar-> Milkeh, mv
<rww> Milkeh: mv
<oobe> respecting, is english your second language
<rww> ActionParsnip1: It does. I was saying to use konsole instead of gnome-terminal
<ActionParsnip1> rww: cool
<respecting> yes  but i'm very good at english but i write too fast
<Xeross> weird last time i pressed alt+f2 nothing happened
<respecting> :)
<slabbeh> I have found 2 solutions for my wireless card. Should I try the ndiswrapper solution or the madwifi solution?
<Xeross> booting it now
<oobe> respecting, try open office
<Milkeh> thank you
<Daemonic> slabbeh: ndiswrapper blows. madwifi all the wya
<ActionParsnip1> slabbeh: i'd shoot for madwifi as it'll be a native driver
<ActionParsnip1> slabbeh: only use ndiswrapper as a last ditch
<oobe> actually forget i said that i made a mistake respecting
<slabbeh> Thanks guys, will give it a go now
<oskar-> hi, does anyone know a way to tell network-manager to configure wpa_supplicant with "fast_reauth=0"?
<dmphotography> Also speaking of WIFI, I have the R8767(or whatever it's called) chipset and I have a low signal strength.  What gives?
<ActionParsnip1> oskar-: maybe its a module option when its probed
<Milkeh> how do I restart the desktop or whatever it's called?
<Milkeh> ?
<nyaa> milkeh ctrl + alt + backspace
<nyaa> see you soon lol
<Milkeh> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> oskar-: edit wpa_supplicant.conf  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-404458.html
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: bad driver
<dmphotography> ActionParsnip1: Is there a way to see what a devices current mount point is?
<oskar-> ActionParsnip1, yes, but if it is controlled via network-manager/dbus it does not read a configuration file
<dmphotography> The drive apparently has 3 partitions on it.
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: run mount with no params
<Xeross_> alt+f2 good old cmd
<Xeross_> shell*
<ActionParsnip1> oskar-: it will if you edit the file
<Xeross_> ok guys what was the command again
<dmphotography> ActionParsnip1: Thanks again!
<rww> Xeross: konsole
<Mohammad[B]> My Ubuntu don't back to hibernate time, and boot normally, and don't show the splash window and boot in text, and then going to gdm, how to i can resolve it ? :-s
<ActionParsnip1> oskar-: the conf file superceed network manager
<Xeross_> no am in the shell now, the other command
<balachmar> Can someone help me out with getting the external monitor to work on my laptop? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411674 seems to hold information that is way too old. Since xorg.conf doesn't contain that much information anymore...
<ActionParsnip1> Xeross_: dmesg | less
<Milkeh> somebodyyy
<oskar-> ActionParsnip1, i was quite sure that i tried this. i will try again ;)
<Milkeh> I just changed my menu icons
<alap> hi, can anyone tel me about using modprob as i am using it the command is modprob <driver name>, in same directory where my source code and object file is located but whenever i am looking for driver which i had installed using moprobe is not there in directory with same name.
<Milkeh> but it just wrecked a lot of my other icons
<Milkeh> like my banshee
<Milkeh> and I keep getting an error with my network Icon
<Milkeh> I replaced index.theme and scalable
<mzz> alap: try insmod if you have the path to the file
<Xeross_> what should i look for
<ActionParsnip1> Milkeh: try alacarte
<ActionParsnip1> Xeross_: any errors or warnings
<Xeross_> any search command ?
<ActionParsnip1> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.6-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 59 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<dmphotography> ActionParsnip1: How do I go about finding a good driver for my WIFI card?
<Milkeh> actually, what's the command to merge folders?
<ActionParsnip1> Xeross_: i'd suggest reading it, you can press ctrl+w but it may miss stuff
<ActionParsnip1> dmphotography: lspci will get you started if its internal, or lsubs if its usb
<Xeross_> its like 10-20 screens of code
<Xeross_> hmm it seems my ram memory is full causing everything to lag badly
<Milkeh> does anybody know the command to merge 2 folers?
<ActionParsnip1> Xeross_: yep, its your computer firing up, give it a read, the data will help
<Xeross_> ActionParsnip1: I'll go get debian usb persistent version and install fluxbox
<juniecho> hi, is there a way to auto-run some commands every boot?
<Xeross_> juniecho: rc.local ?
<hateball> juniecho: /etc/rc.local is one way
<Xeross_> ok guys thx for the help cya
<ActionParsnip1> gotta love fluxbox :)
<juniecho> yes but i don't get it quiet well... is it run as root? i need to run some commands with admin rights
<ActionParsnip1> juniecho: use sudo for command line apps, gksudo for gui apps
<Milkeh> has anybody here ever replaced menu icons?
<ActionParsnip1> Milkeh: only in kde and fluxbox
<phantom> Hi all.  I must buy a LCD Monitor with 22-24 and forgot wich the best manufacturers are. ( DELL LG SAMSUNG ????   is BenQ also on the list?
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip1, well heres the problem
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | phantom
<ubottu> phantom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<phantom> I care much about the collor
<juniecho> the commands are: $ sudo su # rmmod forcedeth # modprobe forcedeth msi=0 msix=0 # /etc/init.d/networking restart............... but you know running 'su' is not good as a autorun command ...
<ActionParsnip1> phantom: fyi, there is no BEST
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip1, I replace the scalable folder, the 72x72 folder and the index.theme
<ActionParsnip1> juniecho: don't use sudo su
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip1, but now a lot of icons arn't there
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip1, because there in the old scalable folder, how can I merge them together?
<juniecho> so i need to 'rmmod forcedeth', 'modprobe forcedeth msi=0 msix=0', '/etc/init.d/networking restart' with admin right, can i just put those three in rc.local and just good to go?
<hateball> juniecho: stuff in rc.local gets run as root yes
<ActionParsnip1> Milkeh: not sure man, not something ive done
<juniecho> hateball thanks a lot :) hehehe
<balachmar> How do I get a projector working on my laptop in ubuntu 8.10 (intel driver)
<surjeet> how to install vlc player
<ActionParsnip1> juniecho: sudo rmmod forcedeth sudo ....
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip1, well do you know what could be going on here? The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue.
<ActionParsnip1> surjeet: sudo apt-get install vlc
<ActionParsnip1> Milkeh: i'd find a way to wipe all settings from nm and then try reconfigure it
<ActionParsnip1> Milkeh: its not something i use as I simply edit the interfaces file and it goes
<surjeet> hi how to install lamp
<kuldip> How to upgrade / update multiple drupal website at a time ?
<ActionParsnip1> surjeet: I told you
<ActionParsnip1> surjeet: i even gave you the command
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip1, I found a solution but I can't work out one thing
<balachmar> ActionParship1: He asked another question the second time LAMP instead of VLC
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip1, I have 2 folders, one with a lock on it, and one without, how can I move all the contents from the one with the lock to the one without a lock?
<surjeet> i have use this cammand but my local host is not working properly
<ActionParsnip1> Milkeh: why does it have a lock?
<erUSUL> !lamp | surjeet
<ubottu> surjeet: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<genii> surjeet: sudo tasksel            then use up/down arrows to go to LAMP option, spacebar to select. Then tab to select <ok> at bottom. Then Enter key to begin
<ActionParsnip1> surjeet: then read the factoid, maybe there is some additional config needed
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip1, maybe because I took it from usr/share/icons/hicolor
<ActionParsnip1> Milkeh: try sudo cp the files over from the locked folder, you will need to chown them once copied
<surjeet> which type of config
<kuldip> How to upgrade / update multiple drupal website at a time ?
<balachmar> kuldip: That is actually a drupal question not ubuntu
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip1, sudo cp scalable scalable_ if I want files to go from scalable_ to scalable?
<ActionParsnip1> surjeet: I dont know i dont use it, but most folks seem to get by with the factoid for installation
<ActionParsnip1> Milkeh: that will overwrite the folder with the locked one
<surjeet> how to install third party software
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip1, so how am I going to merge them?
<ActionParsnip1> surjeet: just like any other app
<ActionParsnip1> Milkeh: i think its cp -r /source/* /dest
<ActionParsnip1> Milkeh: i'd check man cp
<surjeet> such i want to insatll dreamwever
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip1, I have no idea what that means
<ActionParsnip1> surjeet: you need to buy dreamweaver then you may be able to run it through wine
<ActionParsnip1> surjeet: dreamweaver is a windows application
<ActionParsnip1> !appdb | surjeet
<ubottu> surjeet: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<surjeet> ok i want instrall tial version
<ActionParsnip1> surjeet: then run: sudo apt-get install wine
<jc2000> hi
<jc2000> can you help my?
<ActionParsnip1> surjeet: then download the trial and launch the setup.exe (or whatever it is) with wine
<kjell> !anyone | jc2000
<ubottu> jc2000: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jc2000> im working on building a IRC bot
<jc2000> a projcat for school
<jc2000> *projcet
<surjeet> but i have install wine
<ActionParsnip1> surjeet: wine is a best effort and there can be some instabilities but some apps run amazingly
<jc2000> i need loges of 1 on 1 chet
<kjell> jc2000: Please don't use enter as punctation and it will be easier to read.
<jc2000> i don't care if its from icq or messnger
<ActionParsnip1> surjeet: then open the setup file with wine and the system will install if it is able
<surjeet> i have setup.exe but how install this or confg
<jc2000> so will you give my logs
<ActionParsnip1> surjeet: right click -> open with wine
<ActionParsnip1> surjeet: or in terminal: wine /path/to/setup.exe
<jc2000> i see i wont get help
<kjell> Or just doubleclick the file. Works for me.
<jc2000> so bye
<surjeet> ok i m trying
<ActionParsnip1> no kidding
<kjell> surjeet: I see there is howto's on how to install DreamWeaver on appdb.winehq.org, go there and browse for applications -> search for Dreamweaver and select your version.
<niten> Hey, anybody know where I can get info on debugging ext3 when fsck has failed?
<erUSUL> niten: probably the best place is to ask the developers... http://vger.kernel.org/vger-lists.html#linux-fsdevel http://vger.kernel.org/vger-lists.html#linux-ext4 directly
<Milkeh> does anybody know how I get that information on the side of my desktop?
<Milkeh> such as the clock, system info so on
<Milkeh> I see it on a lot of screenshots
<quibbler> !conky | Milkeh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<erUSUL> Milkeh: there are a few apps that can do that,,, screenlets; conky; gtkrmll; gdesklets etc you have to choose one of them
<surjeet> hi i m there on link
<Milkeh> hold on let me try to find a screenshot
<quibbler> Milkeh: have a look at conky
<nyaa>  is ext4 going to only improve performance on ssd's or will it be for all drives?
<quibbler> Milkeh: and look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865
<Milkeh> I want this one: http://sudosys.be/files/images/diehard4_03.preview.jpg
<Milkeh> quibbler, do you know how to get the one I just shown you
<kri113> thats conky
<quibbler> Milkeh: and look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865
<erUSUL> Milkeh: that's conky afaics
<erUSUL> !info conky | Milkeh
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 179 kB, installed size 556 kB
<nyaa> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<mak_> hiii all,,any one having any idea about netbios-ssn  (or) netbios-ds ?
<Milkeh> quibbler, can't I just install through synaptic?
<high0wl> hey i'm having a bit of a problem
<high0wl> i have a sh*tty radeon 7000 agp card with composite tv-out
<high0wl> if i have it hooked up to my tv on boot
<c0l2e> is  there a mime/file type management for gnome? like the one with kde's File Types Settings ??
<high0wl> the tv picture comes in perfect but my monitor goes out of sync
<high0wl> if it's not hooked up my monitor is fine
<quibbler> Milkeh: yes you can install conky in synaptic, but then you have to learn to use it. try the link I gave you in ubuntuforums to help you configure it.
<ikonia> high0wl: control your language - if you can't say it without staring it out - don't say it
<nyaa> out of sync like the monitor's putting things in the wrong places, or like the refresh rate is not right?
<high0wl> my bad
<high0wl> like the refresh rate is out.....looks somewhat crunched and garbled when its booting up
<high0wl> once X loads its starts tweaking out tho
<nyaa> what program do you use for dual screens?
<high0wl> i don't
<high0wl> i just want a clone
<high0wl> which it does on its own
<kjell> nyaa: nvidia-config
<high0wl> works fine in windows
<high0wl> well windows xp anyways
<kjell> nyaa: Oh! Did you ask high0wl :D
<quibbler> !enter | high0wl
<ubottu> high0wl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nyaa> yes kjell
<nyaa> high0wl have you tried manually changing the refresh rate for the monitor?
<dmphotography> Where can I find the definition for commands such as APPE, DELE, MKD, RMD, RNTO, STOR, XMKD, XRMD DIRS?
<ikonia> dmphotography: man pages
<nyaa> dmphotography you can usually type man appe in a terminal to get the manual for appe
<Milkeh> quibbler, find the section titled Section "Module", and add, I can't find Module anywhere
<nyaa> or man dele, man mkd etc
<dmphotography> Thank you.
<n00b1> hi all
<high0wl> can't change the refresh rate on the monitor itself - it doesnt even let me go into the monitors menu when its out-of-sync
<n00b1> I'm trying to install my ATI video driver
<high0wl> as far as messing with xorg.conf - i havent yet
<n00b1> the manual says I have to sh ./ati-driver-installer-9-1-x86.x86_64.run
<n00b1> but then I get a msg I'm not logged in as root
<ikonia> n00b1: have you tried the drivers in the "system->administration->hardware drivers" gui
<n00b1> no
<high0wl>  i've screwed around in xorg.conf tho plenty of times in the past and never managed to figure this problem out
<ikonia> n00b1: I strongly suggest you try them first
<nyaa> high0wl if ati is anything like nvidia they should have a control panel in system > administration
<n00b1> I did try the default driver if that's what you mean
<ikonia> n00b1: no thats not what I mean
<dmphotography> It keeps saying "No manual entry for ***.
<n00b1> ok
<ikonia> dmphotography: which command
<nyaa> high0wl if they do you should be able to mess with it from there a lot more safely than messing with xorg.conf would be
<dmphotography> Any of them.
<high0wl> nyaa: nah nvidia is linux friendly.......ati - not so much
<nyaa> high0wl no matter what, if I mess with that sort of stuff I save a backup copy of my old xorg.conf
<oCean_> dmphotography: they're ftp commands right, not 'just' unix commands
<dmphotography> correct.
<dmphotography> I'm just trying to find the explination of them.
<oCean_> dmphotography: quick search on google said: http://www.nsftools.com/tips/RawFTP.htm
<high0wl> windows xp works fine with my TV hooked up - windows 7 beta doesn't and every flavor of linux i've tried including an LFS system always gives me out-of-sync
<dmphotography> Ahh!  Thanks again!
<n00b1> it found one: ati/amd proprietary FGLRX graphics driver --- is that the driver I downloaded to my desktop or another one?
<ziroday> high0wl: tried changing the resolution/refresh rate?
<ziroday> high0wl: also what TV is it?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | n00b1
<ubottu> n00b1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<high0wl> lol yeah i changed my resolution to 1024x768 after i installed ubuntu but the funny thing i noticed is my refresh rate is 0 Hz according to system > preferences > screen resolution
<rww> n00b1: No, that's the driver in the Ubuntu repositories. You should use that one.
<sophia> #mplayer
<high0wl> currently the tv i'm using is a 37" hdtv
<n00b1> thx ubottu
<ziroday> high0wl: what graphics card/drivers are you using?
<n00b1> rww, I tried one driver, think it's that one, but it screwed up (black screen upon boot) that's why I downloaded the official ATI one
<high0wl> graphics card: ATI Radeon 7000/VE      Driver - xorg-radeon
<Milkeh> what the
<sophia> #ffwrap
<Milkeh> where did my conky go?
<Milkeh> grr why does it keep disapearing?
<ziroday> high0wl: right, and screen resolutions shows 0 Hz
<ziroday> Milkeh: run it in the terminal and find out
<cakey> 0hz
<high0wl> lol yeah
<cakey> damn
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: if you run it from terminal, ten close terminal, it will die
<rnk> fucking xchat keep disappearing
<high0wl> its definately not 0hz lol but it says it is
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: if you use show desktop, it will minimise too
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | rnk
<ubottu> rnk: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip, oh, is there anyway to prevent that?
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: which one!?
<rnk> sorry]
<quibbler> Milkeh: use alt F2 and run conky from there
<Milkeh> quibbler, ok thank you
<ziroday> high0wl: right, well you're going to need to mess around xorg.conf to get a modeline that works
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: the show desktop one i am unsure of, if you run it with alt+f2 it will be spawned by the desktop
<ActionParsnip> rnk: run it from the terminal, when it crashes you will get some output which may help
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip, Ok thanks, and I'm sorry but I have one more question, very basic :)
<high0wl> nah i dont think it really has much to do with xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: dont ask to ask, just ask
<high0wl> my monitor goes out of sync before X is up
<jimcooncat> Milkeh: I believe you could add it to System -> Preferences -> Sessions so it will start up when you log in. I don't know conky though.
<ziroday> high0wl: thats because your monitor is passing along/lying in its EDID
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip, Well in my password I use the number pad but num lock is always on
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip, how can I make my computer boot with it off?
<Akos_beginner> Hi! Can I mount bin file somehow without converting it to iso?
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: i think thats a BIOS option
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure because it was always off on windows
<jimcooncat> Milkeh: You'll need to try the BIOS option, and if that doesn't do it for you then install numlockx
<sophia> anyone can help me pls???
<nyaa> people won't know if they can help you or not until you ask a question, heh.
<ActionParsnip> !ask | sophia
<ubottu> sophia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-812182.html
<O__o> how to setup my own email server in ubuntu?
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip, thank you again :)
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<iz_> Hi everyone. I'm struggling to access ttyS0 in xubuntu, to no avail. It is active in BIOS, anyone know what might be the problem?
<jimcooncat> O__o: The process of getting an email from one person to another over a network or the Internet involves many systems working together. See: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<sophia> i am getting an error... (gtk/gtk.h :No such file), i installed all related packages
<patmanpato> is it possible to not have the folder popup on screen when a usb drive is plugged in, under gnome?
<ActionParsnip> sophia: install apt-file and use it to search for the file
<sophia> ActionParsnip: i am getting an error... (gtk/gtk.h :No such file), i installed all related packages
<n00b1> I activated the fglrx driver again, have to reboot, hope I won't have a black screen this time...
<oCean_> O__o: There are many, many ways. Wiki pages on Postfix are nice place to start. Maybe you are looking for something like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<greyseal96> I am trying to install sadms-2.0.12 on Ubuntu 8.10 but the installation fails because the reported version of samba is 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4.  Is there a way to get this to work?
<sophia> ActionParsnip: i installed gtk related packages using  apt-file... i will paste Makefile and pls go through it once
<ActionParsnip> sophia: the make file will mean nothing to me
<ActionParsnip> sophia: if you dont have gtk.h it wont compile, you need apt-file to tell you which package you need to install to get the file
<ActionParsnip> sophia: thats why i told you to install apt-file
<sophia> ActionParsnip: ok
<maco> hang on
<maco> i can tell you
<ActionParsnip> apt-file search gtk.h
<maco> because i have a ton of gtk -dev packages, so im sure my dpkg knows by now
<maco> libgtk2.0-dev
<maco> sophia: ^
<sophia> maco: ok let me check once
<iz_> I'll try this once again, in case my question got lost the first time ;) : I'm struggling to access ttyS0 in xubuntu, to no avail. It is active in BIOS, anyone know what might be the problem?
<O__o> oCean_, thx
<quibbler> Milkeh: use alt F2 and run conky from there
<nyaa> what is ttys0?
<oCean_> iz_: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<O__o> oCean_, aptitude and apt-get are same thing right?
<iz_> nyaa: The serial port (com port)
<marinha> hola
<oCean_> O__o: syntax is slightly different, but they do the same yes
<O__o> oCean_, how to get domain name?
<sophia> maco: libgtk2.0-dev is allready installed :-(
<twocarlo_> O__o:try whois.net
<oCean_> O__o: configure /etc/hosts
<O__o> so i can make myself any domain name?
<O__o> free or do i need to pay?
<ikonia> O__o: what do you want to do exactly
<maco> sophia: er...thats odd
<oCean_> O__o:  If you want to connect throuhg internet, you have to choose and register a domain
<maco> unless it changed between your version and jaunty
<O__o> ok
<O__o> if i dont register, then i simply use the ip address?
<O__o> like user@xx.xx.xx.xx for email?
<maco> think so, yeah
<maco> O__o: could be hard though if you dont have a static IP
<ActionParsnip> sophia: try: apt-cache search libgtk | grep dev
<maco> static IP probably costs more than registering a domain name does though
<O__o> ok, i do have static ip
<oCean_> O__o: but nobody would know your ip address, right.
<O__o> my friends know
<ActionParsnip> O__o: i'd get a no-ip account which will resolve your routers wan ip to a name
<O__o> i want to set an email server so that my friends know and i wont get spam mail that way i guess?
<ForeverSmurf> How easy is it to upgrade between ubuntu versions?
<oCean_> O__o: there is hardly any cost to register a domain.
<ActionParsnip> ForeverSmurf: don't ask in both channels, most of us are in both rooms
<O__o> whats no-ip acc?
<sophia> ActionParsnip: i am installing apt-file now...
<ActionParsnip> O__o: www.no-ip.com
<O__o> how much to register a domain?
<ActionParsnip> O__o: free
<O__o> free?
<ActionParsnip> O__o: forever
<O__o> really?
<ActionParsnip> O__o: it just makes your wan ip resolve to a name
<O__o> i will check that out
<bryant> Action, are you talking about DNS servers?
<ActionParsnip> O__o: if your ip changes, install the DUC client to keep the IP in the records up to date. The account isnt active immediately as it takes a while to propogate through
<O__o> my ip wont change
<ActionParsnip> bryant: it will resolve his ip to a name so kinda yeah
<ActionParsnip> O__o: ok then thats fine, I run it just in case
<dmphotography> How do I go about formatting a partition on a harddrive from NTFS to one Linux likes.
<dmphotography> ext3?
<ForeverSmurf> what architecture is ubuntu compiled/optimized against?
<outboard> use the partion editor
<ActionParsnip> ForeverSmurf: all
<dmphotography> outboard: Where's that?
<O__o> if i do change my ip, i just need to goto no-ip.com and change the setting there, right? ActionParsnip
<outboard> but linux sees and is able to use ntfs
<ActionParsnip> O__o: yeah pretty much, the DUC can manage it for you though which is easier
<outboard> system >administration
<dmphotography> outboard: Yes, but I cannot set permissions or ownership on it for some reason.
<bryant> dmphotography, if you want to create a ext3 partition, man mkfs.ext3
<O__o> DUC is a package?
<dmphotography> Which format should I use for Linux?
<bryant> ext3
<ActionParsnip> dmphotography: i'd recommend: sudo apt-get install gparted; gksudo gparted
<outboard> ext3 i think
<francesco_> CIAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<ActionParsnip> dmphotography: if its usb, ext2, for internal drives ext3 is advised
<dmphotography> Thank you all.
<outboard> np
<ActionParsnip> dmphotography: if the usb is going to be used in windows machines, use ntfs
<jussi01> !it | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> dmphotography: formatti will destroy the data on the drive so backup anything you want to put on once its made ext3
<dmphotography> Out of curiosity, how come I'm unable to set ownership and permissions on my ntfs drive?
<dmphotography> Correct.
<ActionParsnip> dmphotography: its ntfs which is proprietary, linux file permissions etc cant be set
<nagyv> could someone tell me how the bash command export works? I have two scripts, the first should set many environment variables with export, then the second would like to use them. The first gives no error, but the second still doesn't have the variables set. Any ideas?
<genii> dmphotography: Because it doesn't use the same kind of permissions system that *nix filesystems use
<twocarlo_> ntfs sucks
<dmphotography> LOL.
<twocarlo_> on linux
<ActionParsnip> dmphotography: ntfs3g is a best effort as MS wont divulge how it works
<Hew> twocarlo_: Have you used ntfs-3g?
<dmphotography> So is there a happy in-between for windows/linux compatibility?
<outboard> linux permissions seem to be more secure
<nyaa> ntfs's inner workings were figured out long ago
<ActionParsnip> twocarlo_: ntfs or fat32, ntfs is more robust
<nyaa> you give microsoft money, and then it works a bit.
<ActionParsnip> dmphotography: see above
<ActionParsnip> twocarlo_: wrong target, sorry
<genii> dmphotography: ext2/3 and fs-driver for ext3 for the Win box
<prince_jammys> nagyv: does the first script run the second script?
<ActionParsnip> dmphotography: what genii said
<twocarlo_> Hew:havent tried it yet
<nagyv> prince_jammys: no, should it? can't these variables set globally by export?
<ActionParsnip> dmphotography: but the systems you use must have the driver istalled to read it
<dmphotography> Ok.
<surjeet> how to give the read write permision
<Hew> twocarlo_: Then how could you possibly know it sucks? Not a helpful comment to post in the support channel.
<dmphotography> Because I want to make backups of my files and be able to read them on my windows machine.
<prince_jammys> nagyv: changing the environment can only affect children of that process
<ActionParsnip> dmphotography: which freaks out retarded admins who wont help you out because the software is from some site theyve never seen
<nagyv> prince_jammys: thx, I'll try that way then
<dmphotography> Haha.
<prince_jammys> nagyv: at that point, it might as well be all one script
<nagyv> prince_jammys: yes, I realised it as well :)
<Hew> Anyone know a command that can search for a string in a directory of files?
<ikonia> Hew: grep
<prince_jammys> nagyv: though you can still export within the script, if the script runs programs that expect certain env variables to be set
<nagyv> prince_jammys: and is it possible to call the "settings" script from the other scripts (plural now!) to set the environment variable for the main script?
<nagyv> prince_jammys: exactly, that's what I would like
<surjeet> how to give the read write permision any folder
<nagyv> prince_jammys: isn't that what the export command is for?
<Hew> ikonia: Thanks, I didn't even think of using grep directly :P
<dmphotography> surjeet: chmod
<dmphotography> 777
<oCean_> nagyv: use "source <filename_with_variable_definitions>" in any script to read the values exported in that script
<ikonia> Hew: easy to miss the obvious sometimes
<dmphotography> surjeet: example would be:  chmod username:usergroup 777 filename
<nagyv> oCean_: cool, and can't I set global variables? like $HOME is?
<prince_jammys> nagyv: say i want any program that uses the EDITOR variable to use 'vim'. i can export EDITOR=vim in my .bashrc, and any children of my bash shell will inherit that variable. so when i run crontab, for example (which uses EDITOR), it opens my crontab with vim
<dmphotography> I personally use chown more though so that way I don't have to change the permissions.
<surjeet>  such  as i want to create a folder inthis folder /home/user/
<OriWB> Can someone help me with a shaky interent connection? (network stays connected, but I no longer have internet)
<outboard> i had a second screen attached  and now have removed it. but now when i boot the prompt boxes for loging in are appearing to the side of the screen , nearly off the screen
<dmphotography> surjeet: try this:  chown surjeet:surjeet /home/user
<prince_jammys> nagyv: so by 'global', you probably mean variables that are set in your .bashrc or .xsessionrc
<nagyv> prince_jammys: but then what is the "export" command for? Can't I set ".bashrc level" variables later?
<ActionParsnip> dmphotography: you may want to use chown -R ;)
<O__o> ActionParsnip, so do i add domain or add host?
<prince_jammys> nagyv: if I didn't export EDITOR, crontab in the above example would not receive the value 'vim'
<twocarlo_> it sucked because, before i dual boot winxp with ubuntu and as i try to access my files using ubuntu on ntfs partition i couldnt used my files anymore as i try to accessed it on windows:thats the moral lesson of it
<dmphotography> ActionParsnip: yeah, if you want to have full permissions to all the subfolders in /user
<O__o> ActionParsnip, i just registered no-ip.com, what do i do next?
<dmphotography> Is there any sort of security risks by changing ownsership from root?
<nagyv> prince_jammys: I think I understand it now, more or less :)
<surjeet>  such  as i want to create a folder inthis folder /home/user/
<prince_jammys> nagyv: export makes it so that child processes of a certain process can inherit the value of a variable
<nagyv> prince_jammys: thanks
<oCean_> nagyv: you, as a user, cannot define a variable value for all other users (e.g. 'global') to use. Your own could be specified in .bashrc indeed. Exporting is just a way to let 'children' 'inherit' the values set in the parent shell
<BigPerM> Hey all, just curious what native programs i can use to convert Xvid to DVD ?
<prince_jammys> nagyv: cool.
<jimcooncat> what wifi router distribution most matches the ubuntu/debian methodology? I'm looking for something like openwrt or tomato with apt-get
<oCean_> nagyv: prince_jammys... twice the explanation :)
<ActionParsnip> O__o: i think its a domain
<outboard> i had a second screen attached  and now have removed it. but now when i boot the prompt boxes for loging in are appearing to the side of the screen , nearly off the screen
<ActionParsnip> O__o: sorry its host
<outboard> how do i access the settings for the login page ?
<outboard> to move the proimpt boxes back to the center
<ActionParsnip> O__o: check PM
<quibbler> BigPerM: have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311936&highlight=tovid
<BigPerM> Thanx quibbler
<alexis_> hi everybody
<sophia> ActionParsnip: it shows (E: The cache directory is empty.)
<dmphotography> Is there any sort of security risks by changing ownsership from root?
<ravious> would anyone happen to have an 8.10 customized xorg.conf file that uses dual video cards, not a twinview setup?
<prince_jammys> dmphotography: of what files?
<dmphotography> Any?
<prince_jammys> dmphotography: almost all files outside of your home directory are owned by root
<Boohbah_> dmphotography: not any security risks, but changing the permissions of system files may cause them to be unusable
<prince_jammys> well, and other user's homedirs of course
<dmphotography> Gotcha.
<sophia> ActionParsnip: apt-file search gtk.h gives   cache directory is empty
<BigPerM> quibbler, Something newer has to have come out in the last 2 years?
<sifo> helo.can u help how to use compiz in kde 4
<prince_jammys> sifo: you might have better luck in #kubuntu, or even #compiz-fusion
<dmphotography> Hey, to be sure I don't screw up my current NTFS partition, I've got a question . . .
<quibbler> BigPerM: that possible just search in the forums
<dmphotography> My drive shows sdb1 = ntfs = boot
<dmphotography> sdb2 = extended
<sifo> are compiz fushion working in kde 4?
<sifo> are compiz fushion working in kde 4?
<dmphotography> and sdb5 = ntfs
<dmphotography> sdb5 shows as a sub-partition to sdb2 ?
<folly> I had a 800x600 resolution.. then installed the nvidia driver and now i can't get anything more than 640x480! has anyone else had this prob?
<prince_jammys> dmphotography: you have two ntfs partitions, correct?
<dmphotography> Correct.
<c_nick> folly are you a blonde :-)
<dmphotography> And sdb1 is the one I want to format.
<daleh> ok, since last night my ubuntu stopped booting, seemingly randomly
<folly> ha no
<prince_jammys> dmphotography: that's fine. the second one is inside an extended partition
<c_nick> hehe
<c_nick> take a closer look
<dmphotography> Ok.  It won't screw up the MBR?
<c_nick> cause u sound like one
<dmphotography> I've done that before.
<daleh> I put in a live cd, and it cant seem to mount my hard drive
<Tyrath> cups is not handling printing correctly for y DeskJet 930C. On Mac OS its bad on Ubuntu its terrible. Help!
<prince_jammys> dmphotography: i don't think so. sdb5 is a shared partition, right?
<folly> ﻿c_nick: thanx.. you have been very helpful
<Tyrath> basically anytime I print something is left off
<prince_jammys> dmphotography: meaning a partition you have for sharing data between ubuntu and windows
<daleh> mouse:wrong fs type, bad option, bar superblock on /dev/sda1/
<daleh> *mount
<sophia> ActionParsnip: i am getting an error... (gtk/gtk.h :No such file), i installed all related packages
<sophia> Anyone can help? i am getting an error... (gtk/gtk.h :No such file), i installed all related packages
<c_nick> folly: did u try uninstalling and reinstalling the driver
<dmphotography> prince_jammys: well, it was a partition that was on my windows system prior to switching it over to Linux.
<prince_jammys> dmphotography: are you on the live cd?
<c_nick> folly:  sometimes it runs on the second try.. i know it sounds weird but wht the heck if it gets it working !
<dmphotography> prince_jammys:No, this is an extra drive besides the primary drive.
<c_nick> maybe some unreported bug in ubuntu
<prince_jammys> dmphotography: what mount command gave that error?
<dmphotography> prince_jammys: A physical second drive.
<dmphotography> prince_jammys: Error?
<dmphotography> prince_jammys: I had no error.
<sophia> any idea?
<prince_jammys> dmphotography: oh, sorry, i mixed you up with daleh
<prince_jammys> dmphotography: heh. since he was talking about something similar.
<folly> ya, I tried reinstalling
<daleh> I got that error from right click / mount drive
<dmphotography> prince_jammys: LOL.
<sophia> macho: help meeeeeeeee
<prince_jammys> dmphotography: anyway, what you described sounds ok
<folly> and then I tried the various nvidia-glx-whatevas
<folly> and nothing worked
<dmphotography> prince_jammys: Ok, I need to make a backup anyways.  I'm slacking on that.
<prince_jammys> dmphotography: never a bad idea
<dmphotography> prince_jammys: Yeah.  What's the best way to back up selected folders/files for a web server?
<dmphotography> prince_jammys: I have some folders containing serveral GB of movie files I don't need to make regular backups of.
<dmphotography> prince_jammys: and something automated would be ideal.
<sophia> anyone can help me pls???
<dmphotography> sophia: What do you need help with?
<sophia> i am getting an error... (gtk/gtk.h :No such file), i installed all related packages
<enrico_> hei. for a demonstration, i am trying to make an interpid installation to automatically login with the guest user. Having the guest user available at login instead (but without password) would be also ok. anybody has experience with that?
<dmphotography> sophia: Where are you getting this error at?
<Roq> dmphotography: regular backups with dump?
<error404notfound> I have installed eclipse and everytime I start it, I have to give all the compiler, intrepeters and workspace path again...
<Boohbah_> sophia: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<dmphotography> Roq:  That would be nice, but I can backup the mySQL data directory and it's just as good.
<sophia> Boohbah_:even that is installed already...:-(
<Roq> dmphotography: chattr -d on the directory, gives the no dump flag
<Roq> and lsattr to check the current settings
<enrico_> anyone?
<ravious> Hey guys, im having some problems getting my xorg.conf file setup right.. I've got dual video cards with a monitor on each one, would anyone happen to have a working config file i could look at thats setup similar?
<dmphotography> Roq: And what are those for?
<Roq> attributes of your file or directory, check 'man chattr' for the different options
<twocarlo_> is there a way both windows and linux can both share files safely without destroying files when it was accesed by linux, i tried using using ext2 to share files on windows on ubuntu
<dmphotography> I looked at that, but I'm not sure why I need that?
<daleharvey> ok, [ 1321.633032] EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 1 not in group (block 560824320)!
<daleharvey> [ 1321.635583] EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted!
<OriWB> >	Can someone help me with a shaky interent connection? (network stays connected, but I no longer have internet)
<daleharvey> seems to be my problem
<enrico_> i try to enable automatic login to guest users, into "login window prefernces", gut i get an error ( the "guest" user UID is loware then allowed MinimalUID )
<enrico_> any workaround?
<daleharvey> I dont really care about getting it up and running again, I woul just like to be able to backup some of the stuff from /home
<sophia> dmphotography: After adding this line in Makefile( gcc `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0` ff_wrap.c -o ff_wrap.o) i m getting some error like :   (/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h:32:21: error: gdk/gdk.h: No such file or directory)
<sophia> #xubuntu
<dmphotography> sophia: I'm not sure about that, you will need to ask someone else on that one.
<dmphotography> sophia: I'm fairly new to Linux myself.
<sophia> dmphotography: No probs
<sophia> dmphotography: Anyways thanx for replying
<etfb> My Google-fu must be lacking, but I can't see how to install the right sound drivers for my Toshiba A300 under Hardy.  Any hints?
<OriWB> Can someone help me with a shaky interent connection? (network stays connected, but I no longer have internet)
<sophia> check your ip
<Boohbah_> OriWB: can you ping the IP addresses of your nameservers or your default gateway?
<etfb> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<OriWB> Boohbah_: i think so... how do i check?
<xardias> hi! I need to access the /dev/input/event* events, but none of them is generating any data (nothing is displayed while cat'ing them). Instead all the devices are recognized as a mouse (and can be used as a mouse)
<Boohbah_> OriWB: with the 'ping' command...
<xardias> can anyone tell me how I can get the data to these devices?
<OriWB> Boohbah_: i go tthis [-LRUbdfnqrvVaA] [-c count] [-i interval] [-w deadline]
<OriWB>             [-p pattern] [-s packetsize] [-t ttl] [-I interface or address]
<OriWB>             [-M mtu discovery hint] [-S sndbuf]
<OriWB>             [ -T timestamp option ] [ -Q tos ] [hop1 ...] destination
<ccesar_> 211960
<Myrtti> !paste | OriWB
<ubottu> OriWB: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<OriWB> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chamuscas> good morning to everyone
<OriWB> Boobah_: So i dont know what came up means
<xardias> brb
<philux-dijon> hello
<philux-dijon> il y a quelqu'un ?
<OriWB> Boobah_: someone else was helping me, but i had to leave in the middle. would it help if i showedyou where we stopped?
<philux-dijon> :)
<philux-dijon> oupssorry
<philux-dijon> bad  channel
<chamuscas> for changing i want to ask you a simple question. I trying to move a file to a folder using the console. I already checked man mv option but i wasn't able to understand. Can anyone explain me please how does mv option work?
<wirefire> hi can anyone refer me to a guide on how to automount vfat/ntfs-3g usb pens when you insert them.  Basically I want it to automount but not necessarily just at bootup time
<ikonia> wirefire: hal should automount them when you insert
<DStrevinas> Hello, is it true that symbolic link can be viewed with ls -F and end with @?
<wirefire> ikonia, hmmm it isn't it recognises it but doesnt automount it.  However i can manually mount it
<chamuscas> DStrevinas, why don't you try for your self :) you'll be suprised i hope
<ikonia> wirefire: odd
<OriWB> Can someone help me turn my wireless internet connection to manual?
<DStrevinas> I tried but I want to be sure I don't delete anything permanently!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<chamuscas> yup so don't try
<chamuscas> XD
<DStrevinas> ok :)
<chamuscas> or you will delete permanently
<chamuscas> DStrevinas, but yes you can see the @ :p
<chamuscas> but all the other files are deleted
<DStrevinas> so I can use unlink to safely delete the link?
<DStrevinas> without deleteing the original?
<chamuscas> DStrevinas, that i'm not sure =/
<OriWB> Can someone help me turn my wireless internet connection to manual?
<Vaalth> hey, i just installed ubuntu and it didnt detect my windows installation so its not in grub. could someone help me figure out what to put in my grub config?
<DStrevinas> chamuscas: thanx!
<chamuscas> DStrevinas, if you ahve ubuntu most of the folder don't desappear
<DStrevinas> ok
<zoo> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<chamuscas> DStrevinas, write "man ls" in the console and see what does the option -F do :)
<zoo> man ls
<chamuscas> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<chamuscas> oops
<daleharvey> I really really need to rescue some data from this drive, can anyone help?
<zoo> #freenode
<lesshaste> anyone here know how to use kexec?
<lesshaste> does this look right?
<lesshaste> sudo kexec -p /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic --initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-11-generic --append="root=UUID=7d9f52a6-3632-41cc-aa41-67534f3cdd23 ro"
<zoo> anyone here help creat a free shell account
<lesshaste> join #kernel
<zoo> << /nickname> >>
<zoo>  /nickname>
<zoo> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<OriWB> Hi everybody! I noticed that when i downloaded, my internet connection would often disconnect, can someone help me keep a stable connection while downloading?
<vegombrei> what was that file that i need to delete from the mozilla folder when firefox begins to behave wierd and always opens in fullscreen ?
<zoo> quit
<vegombrei> what was that file that i need to delete from the mozilla folder when firefox begins to behave wierd and always opens in fullscreen ?
<choohaTek> 503 Service Unavailable No server is available to handle this request.
<slavikE90> App is dead
<choohaTek> ubuntu-fr.org
<grai> hi; will the LiveCD let me install packages (that disappear when I turn off the computer)?
<ikonia> grai: sure
<slavikE90> Grai ... Yes
<adante> how do you
<grai> ok, thanks :)
<adante> copy text from a gnome terminal
<adante> into an emacs window?
<slavikE90> Adante middle mouse button
<adante> slavikE90: when i do that emacs says "Mark set" at the bottom and does nothing
<slavikE90> Hmm ... No clue then
 * slavikE90 uses vim
<daleharvey> M-x enable-cua :P
<torgrim> hmm, is it just me or did the flashplugin break with the latest firefox update?
<torgrim> youtube stopped working ;)
<vegombrei> what was that file that i need to delete from the mozilla folder when firefox begins to behave wierd and always opens in fullscreen ?
<daleharvey> now can anyone help me rescue some data from [ 2995.802780] EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 1 not in group (block 560824320)!
<daleharvey> [ 2995.805296] EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted!
<CK-TECH> how to convert wmv file to 3gp using ffmpeg ?
<slavikE90> Ck, manpage/
<slavikE90> Ffmpeg will tell you what it can output if you ask it
<CK-TECH> slavikE90, wat u mean manpage?
<slavikE90> Man ffmpeg
<CK-TECH> ok thx, i will try
<OriWB> can someone help me keep a stable connection while downloading?
<syockit> CK-TECH: sometimes the manpage can be difficult to grasp. there are many tutorials out there on the web, following them while reading the manpage is suggested
<OriWB> ...to the internet that is
<slavikE90> Ori, ask your isp
<slavikE90> Or man wget and look at -c
<OriWB> slavikE90: sorry, i didnt understand
<OriWB> slavikE90: how do i ask my isp? and what will that do?
<Dillizar> yo i just need to put all the stuff from the live cd in the a memory stick and the usb will be a  live cd?
<syockit> OriWB: wget -c allows for download resuming if a download was interrupted
<syockit> OriWB: and really, stable connection or not depends on your internet provider
<adante> hi folks, is there an easy way to load an env to a file and then load it up in another shell?
<OriWB> syockit: but when im downloading,my internet connection is lost, and i stopped downloading, and i'm still connected. I dont know what else to make of it
<sophia> #xububtu
<sophia> #xubuntu
<jrib> adante: env > file   ...  source file?
<_stijn_> hello
<OriWB> syockit: its not the download stops, its that my internet connection is lost, even though the bars on the top right corner say its not
<_stijn_> i hear crack when I play audio :s
<syockit> OriWB: if you say internet connection is lost, how is it still connected? at that point, are you able to browse pages?
<Dillizar> !usb-boot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-boot
<adante> jrib: if your env vars have values like \ | ( etc these are not interpreted literally
<OriWB> syockit: no
<Dillizar> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<OriWB> syockit: im still connected to the network, but i cant use the internet
<syockit> OriWB: is this wireless?
<OriWB> syockit: yes
<Dillizar> thanks ubottu :)
<OriWB> syockit: Im on a laptop
<syockit> OriWB: it happens to be that your router lost connection to the internet. You are still connected to the router, but not the internet
<jrib> adante: try #bash or just surround everything in ''
<syockit> OriWB: you need to do something about your router
<OriWB> syockit: i thought about that, but all the other computers around dont lose internet
<OriWB> syockit: just me
<syockit> OriWB: hmm. I think the router's cutting you off from the internet for some reason
<syockit> OriWB: dunno if it has anything to do with ubuntu
<Shortguy109> anyone know why my sound ain't workin?
<OriWB> syockit: but it happens on both this router, and the one at home
<Shortguy109> lol
<syockit> OriWB: I did have that problem on vista though
<Shortguy109> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<Shortguy109> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.
<OriWB> syockit: does it sound the same?
<_stijn_> can someone help me with my sound :s
<_stijn_> I hear cracks
<Shortguy109> my sound just won't  work at all
<syockit> OriWB: basically, I was still connected to the router, but I get no internet connection
<adante> jrib: thanks!
<OriWB> syockit: ok... so that sounds like my problem
<syockit> OriWB: the difference is, other lads also got no internet after that
<OriWB> syockit: hmm
<syockit> OriWB: and it only happens when I have too many connections at one time (hint: bittorrent)
<OriWB> syockit: aha! then that must be it!
<Shortguy109> can anyone here help me with ma sound problem???
<OriWB> syockit: that makes perfect sense... ok, so how do i stay on, and knock the other guys off?
<syockit> OriWB: you on bittorrent? I think you're router has a built-in setting that disconnects you when you have too many connection
<OriWB> syockit: lol do you know where to change that?
<nyaa> shortguy109: in volume control do you have any options that are muted?
<Shortguy109> it won't even let me in it
<syockit> OriWB: hey, play fair! well, I'm not sure if that's possible. You can try the router settings
<Shortguy109> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Shortguy109> it says that when i try
<syockit> OriWB: check your router manual about how to config it
<OriWB> syockit: ok, thanx alot
<AwaDoV> hi there .. my partions doesn't open.. it say it can't be mounted .. how i can mount it ????
<Shortguy109> anyone know why i have no volume??
<kibar> is there anyway i can boast the sound up, macbook pro ubuntu 8.10.
<linkinx64> freaking windows update
<AwaDoV> can any one help in this ?
<linkinx64> it reboot my pc
<kibar> even vat full volumn is still so quite
<linkinx64> ups wrong channel lol
<Shortguy109> anyone know why i have no volume??
<Shortguy109> every time i go into volume control it says
<Shortguy109> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<syockit> Shortguy109: do you even have a working audio device?
<Shortguy109> aye it worked on the last linux thing lol ya know when ya press esc when you boot up and choose which number or whatever
<AwaDoV> hey guys ... how i can mount my hard disk partitions??
<vegombrei> what was that file that i need to delete from the mozilla folder when firefox begins to behave wierd and always opens in fullscreen ?
<RAMDAC> Hello Guys,
<vegombrei> i need help with firefox .. it always opens in fullscreen mode .. how do i stop it from doin that
<syockit>  hey guys ... how i can mount my hard disk partitions??
<syockit> aww sheet happens again
<Shortguy109> anyone know why i have no volume??
<Daemonic> huh huh...you said mount
<cjae> ok if anyone is has been following my troubles with google earth one here the last few days, I ve managed to get it back installed, but I need help with creating a symbolic link for /usr/lib/libcrypto.so libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<oCean_> Shortguy109: did you (just) fresh install? Are alsa packages installed and gstreamer-alsa etc?
<syockit> Daemonic: the cursor automatically copypastes anything it drags
<Shortguy109> i'll check
<Daemonic> syockit: no way
<vegombrei> i need help with firefox .. it always opens in fullscreen mode .. how do i stop it from doin that
<Daemonic> vegombrei: delete it.
<syockit> cjae: did the guide tell you how to link?
<RAMDAC> When i use the Network Manager there is no internet connection so i compelled to edit /etc/network/interfaces to have my connection back
<vvk-> how can I delete a keyboard shortcut in gnome terminal?
<cjae>  ln -s /usr/lib/libcrypto.so libcrypto.so.0.9.8 but I did this in the last install, so I believe I need to link it somewhere else see this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/googleearth-package/+bug/327011
<vegombrei> Daemonic: sudo apt-get remove firefox ?
<syockit> cjae: that command doesn't seem correct. usually it's the other way around
<venkat_partha> How do I remove entries from Grub boot loader. I have about 6+ entries?
<Daemonic> vegombrei: when it opens, resize it.
<cjae> because GE is crashing exactly as it did the first time I installed it, and that command made it work
<syockit> cjae: okay, I finally understood the problem
<Shortguy109> oCean: i downloaded them alsa things now
<vegombrei> Daemonic: i actually had this problem a while ago someone here helped me with it asked me to delete a certain file in the mozilla folder .. thing is i forgot what file
<RAMDAC> vegombrei:What about the stored passwords and cache files?
<syockit> cjae: PM?
<cjae> sure
<oCean_> Shortguy109: downloaded?
<Shortguy109> i assumed u meant from synaptic? Lol soz im crap at this :P ma bro normally does all this
<Shortguy109> pfft
<Shortguy109> lol
<vegombrei> Daemonic: what happens it it automatically resets all setting to default
<vegombrei> Daemonic: would you know what file that would be ?
<venkat_partha> Hello, could any one help me in deleting entries in GRUB boot loader.
<Daemonic> nope. I run windows 3.1. I've never used linux before in my entire life.
<oCean_> Shortguy109: well, yes, installing through synaptic is ok, but that should all be installed by default. So what version are you on, what install did you do?
<Shortguy109> meh the volume still won't work
<Shortguy109> umm
<venkat_partha> I have more than 6 entries and I want only to keep the latest 2 updates
<Shortguy109> i'll check
<RAMDAC> venkat_partha: just open synaptic manager and remove the older kernels except the one you are operating
<oCean_> sound! | Shortguy109
<oCean_> !sound | Shortguy109
<ubottu> Shortguy109: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<venkat_partha> Thanks RAMDAC.
<Daemonic> !get a clue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about get a clue
<venkat_partha> Let me try.
<lesshaste> how do change ubuntu so that it logs me in automatically at boot?
<RAMDAC> venkat_partha:You're welcome
<Shortguy109> I use Ubuntu 8.04 i think O_o idk lol i got it from about ubuntu
<mrjohnsen> hi. what is the name of the irsii style msn client again?
<Guest46958> hi all here
<Guest46958> here is my 1st learning site
<kibar> hey guys how can i find the right driver for my sound card. the ubuntu driver makes it sound so quite
<oCean_> Shortguy109: in short, there is no 'one quick fix' for sound. See troubleshooting link I send and see forums for your specific configuration.
<Guest46958> wanna alot of you to participate
<venkat_partha> I have an update in progress. That is what prompted me to think about remove older kernel versions. However, I would like to know where these entries are stored for Grub to pick them up.
<Guest46958> appreciatehttp://engmohammed.homelinux.com/learning/
<RAMDAC> lesshaste:System -> Adminstration -> Login Window ->security
<Guest46958> http://engmohammed.homelinux.com/learning/
<mib_0qa10atx> too slow :p
<Guest46958> u mean da site
<Guest46958> ?
<lesshaste> RAMDAC, ah.. I am using xfce
<lesshaste> RAMDAC, I'll try to find an equivalent
<jrib> Guest46958: Hi, please don't advertise your site here
<Guest46958> ook
<Guest46958> soo sorry
<mrjohnsen> hi. what is the name of the irsii style msn client again?
<RAMDAC> lesshaste: ok sry cuz i never used the xfce GUI
<Guest46958> is this forbedden
<Guest46958> ?
<vvk-> does anyone know how can I delete/disable a keyboard shortcut in gnome terminal settings?
<Shortguy109> thanks Ocean brb i gotta reboot now
<Shortguy109> oCean*
<jrib> vvk-: edit -> keyboard shortcuts
<jrib> Guest46958: yes
<chemaja> #list
<Guest46958> any one know how can i add a module foe tvtime to tune the channels of my country ???
<vvk-> jrib, but what key do I have to press to Disable a shortcut?
<Guest46958> for*
<jrib> vvk-: backspace iirc
<mib_0qa10atx> vvk-: system -> prefs -> keyboard          for more fundamental stuff, you can mess in metacity's settings
<Guest46958> i'm using ubuntu
<vvk-> jrib, thanks. backspace it was.
<Guest46958> my tvtuner is live veiw
<RAMDAC> venkat_partha: type uname -r in the terminal and then remove all  kernel versions except the output
<ActionParsnip> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ce_bengaldd_> cwe_chn_cuantik
<jumbers> I'm having a problem with running a Left 4 Dead dedicated game server. This problem is detailed in this forum thread: http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3076843
<mrjohnsen> hi. what is the name of the irsii style msn client again?
<syockit> it is recommended to get one from deb.opera.com for latest opera packages
<RAMDAC> mrjohnsen: is it kopete?
<Shortguy109> back lol
<Shortguy109> thanks for the links btw oCean
<Shortguy109> tryin 'em atm
<Guest46958> helloo any one can help about using tvtime for egyptian tv ???????????????????
<mick02> Folks, I've added some aliases into my .bash_aliases file but anytime I try to use them they don't work. Can anyone shed some light please?
<Pasteurized> hi all
<zardoz> hey iam pretty new to this. but i installed ubuntu latest desktop and then after i installed my gfx, and now i want to get the 3d desktop to work. but i cant seem to do it. i have compiz and i have enabled 3d desktop but still aint working.
<scunizi> zardoz: you mean you want the cube?
<zardoz> Yes
<Pasteurized> zardoz: do you have enable 4 vitual desktops ?
<scunizi> !ccsm | zardoz
<ubottu> zardoz: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<zardoz> that package is installed aswell
<ewan_> #linux-forum.de
<ewan_> sry
<Shortguy109> how do ya know the name of your sound cards driver
<Guest4436> Hi.  Would anyone be able to recommend a good DSL Router?  Mine conked off, and I'm looking for a replacement that plays well with Ubuntu.
<Guest4436> Priced around $20-$40.
<darthanubis> any router
<giemini> Hi. Anyone has 8.10 with ATI graphics? Should I keep the drivers that Ubuntu installed or install new from ATi website?
<Shortguy109> how do ya know the name of your sound cards driver
<mick02> !bash aliases
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bash aliases
<Pasteurized> Shortguy109: lspci command in a term should help
<mick02> !aliases
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aliases
<ce_bengaldd_> ce_CHN QYUT
<zardoz> giemini, i have ati drivers and installed those from atis website. works fine
<darthanubis> Shortguy109, you google the card?
<jrib> zardoz: you need to enable the cube using ccsm
<zardoz> jrib, Yes i have done that aswell.
<Shortguy109> hold on tryin that lspci thing
<Guest4436> I specifically want a DSL Router (that is, a modem-router combination, not just a router)
<Shortguy109> that came up a gianttt load of spam lol
<jrib> zardoz: did you select "custom" for visual effects in the Appearances program?
<yossarian> i'm using x64 intrepid and i have the latest adobe flash alpha installed. my problem is that it runs really slow. in fullscreen, it's unusable.
<Shortguy109> well stuff anyway
<scunizi> zardoz: then when you go to System>Preferences>Advanced Desktop Effects Settings, in the desktop section put a tic on Desktop Cube and Rotate Cube, then under the general tab go to Desktop size and put in 4 1 1 for the desktops
<zardoz> i dont have that path
<Guest4436> Any recommendations at all?
<ravious> could someone help me out with the new changed in the xorg.conf file? It used to be xorg read its settings from the xorg.conf file.. not its just an empty file.. and every time i try to mc anually edit the file.. its pulling settings from some other place other than what i put in the xorg.conf and wont work.. Is there any way to turn that (pardon the expression) shit off and have it go back to reading config information from the static xorg
<scunizi> zardoz: then you didn't install ccsm..
<scunizi> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jrib> !who | zardoz
<ubottu> zardoz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<alap> hi, i am trying to install driver using modprobe but unable to do so getting error as FATAL: Error inserting serial_lcd (/lib/modules/2.6.24-23-386/extra/serial_lcd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) so can anyone help me to get out of here.
<jrib> zardoz: who were you replying to?
<scunizi> jrib.. he was repling to me
<jrib> scunizi: how can you be sure?  I asked him a question too...
<RAMDAC> for those who where asking for firefox full screen problem
<zardoz> scunizi, ihave ccsm ! but i get this compiz config setting manager not a advance desktop effects settings.
<the_solipsist> exit
<Shortguy109> well i found out what my sound card was Intel 82801H
<Shortguy109> but what's the sound card driver? :S lol
<scunizi> zardoz: compiz config setting manager should set a menu item named Advanced desktop effects settings.. are you saying that the menu item on your machine is compiz config settings manager in System>Preferences??
<zardoz> scunizi, Yes
<scunizi> zardoz: ok.. different but go there and do as I mentioned
<ravious> anyone with any information on the new xorg and its xorg.conf file?
<jrib> !x | ravious
<ubottu> ravious: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jrib> ravious: erm, you probably want to start at: wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<scunizi> jrib: you up late tonight or up early? :) 4am here
<jrib> scunizi: 7:30am here :)
<scunizi> east coaster
<Shortguy109> how do i know what my sound card driver is
<DIFH-ice1oot> 1337 here (in 10 minutes) :)
<scunizi> Shortguy109: if it works don't worry. if it doesn't then "there are ways of making it talk"
<Boohbah_> Shortguy109: find out what your chipset is with 'lspci -v' and then google
<ravious> *sighs* all that is information on how to configure resolutions... I need to add additional devices, additional displays... and im not finding any information as to why an xorg.conf file still exists when it it pulls its own settings from some unknown (to me) location..
<jrib> ravious: did you read the parent site I linked you to?
<mib> hi
<mib> anyoneknows what program i should use for messegner in ubuntu
<mib> Pidgin seems not supporting file send and call chat features
<kjell> mib: MSN Messenger?
<Daemonic> psigin
<mib> please advise
<Daemonic> pidgin
<Myrtti> mib: call chat?
<Ascavasaion> Can anyone here tell me how to connect to my mobile phone to notebook using Infrared so I cna use it as a modem?
<Shortguy109> a whole load of stuff came up when i put in lspci -v lol
<scunizi> ravious: randr and xrandr are the setup and controlling packages for video display
<gianni> mib: what about skype amsn
<scunizi> mib: aMSN
<kjell> mib: In generall file-sharing through the MSN-protocol on Linux is bad.
<ravious> is there anyway to say ta hell with randr and have have xorg go back to reading a static xorg.conf?
<scunizi> ravious: sort of .. what kind of card to you have?
<mib> usually what is the best messenger to use apart from pidgin
<JuJuBee> Would kjournald running make my computer very slow?  HD light is pinned on.
<ravious> two.. onboard via, pci nvidia..
<jrib> ravious: adding additional displays has not changed by the way.  That's still done in xorg.conf.  The input devices have been handed off to HAL and you configure that with fdi files (if you want to turn this off, grep man xorg.conf for HAL)
<jeeeez> hi, am shifting to ubuntu from windows, what partition format do you suggest i should use for having my music [mostly mp3] ?
<scunizi> ravious: in sli mode?
<ravious> i dont think so.. its an older g4 card
<Shortguy109> ah im still confused on gettin the name of ma sound card driver
<scunizi> ravious: if you've enabled one of the restriced nvidia drivers try installing nvidia-settings and that should help set resolution and enable dual monitor etc..
<ezerhoden> Shortguy109: does the sound work using the liveCD?
<Shortguy109> i think so
<Soyo> I can use samba to create a working network and see all the computers in smbtree. They can see and access my shared files. But what command do I use to connect to other computers from the command line?
<scunizi> ravious: after enabling the nvidia drivers it's a good idea to restart X
<ravious> everything works out of the box on the nvidia card.. tho.. i've never been able to have it configure duel video cards by default... i've always had to manually edit my conf to get it working on both cards
<ezerhoden> other than using google, you could boot the liveCD and lspci -v will spit out all the hardware and what driver it is using
<ravious> but now when i edit the conf file with the settings that i've always used, i get errors and it starts in failsafe mode
<scunizi> ravious: works out of the box.. doesn't mean that you're using the restricted drivers.. check System>Admin>Hardware drivers and see what's there to enable
<jrib> ravious: pastebin
<Shortguy109> thanks very much! i'll try it now c ya
<error404notfound> when will eclipse 3.4 in ubuntu repositories?
<ravious> yes.. i've got the nvidia drivers.. those all work before i try to add the second card into the mix..
<ravious> its just nothing works after the edit ;)
<drik-c> join #TSIGA
<Soyo> I can use samba to create a working network and see all the computers in smbtree. They can see and access my shared files. But what command do I use to connect to other computers from the command line?
<scunizi> ravious: pastebin your xorg for jrib.. I can't remember how that file should be setup
<Ascavasaion> Can anyone here tell me how to connect to my mobile phone to notebook using Infrared?
<ActionParsnip> Soyo: smbmount
<jrib> ravious: /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log from a failed start
<ravious> http://pastebin.com/d50de0563
<scunizi> ravious: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Soyo: mount the remote shares like a disk and you can frely browse them, you can even add fstab entrys to make them mount at boot
<Ascavasaion> HOw do I activate the Infrared
<Soyo> ActionParsnip - thanks
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: does lspci show it?
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: it may come up as an IrDA device
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: No.
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: or may say infared
<ravious> Xorg.conf Pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d50de0563
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: try lsusb
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: it may be attatched to the usb bus
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Nothing their either... Only thing remotely possible is the Wireless ethernet. :(
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: is it enabled in the bios?
<jason_> Hi there
<g0th> hi
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: No idea...  I presumed it was... shall I reboot and check?
<g0th> I bought a LaserJet 2055dn printer, what driver/ppd file do I have to take for this model?
<g0th> P2055dn
<jason_> Can someone please help me create a bootable install disk?
<jrib> !printing | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jason_> I downloaded the iso file
<jrib> g0th: check there first
<g0th> I did
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: i would as a starting point
<g0th> I didn't find the model there
<jrib> jason_: what OS are you on?
<ActionParsnip> jason_: get it checked
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Okay, let me do that then... be back in a bit.
<jason_> i uncompressed the iso file then lost it
<jason_> so now i need to know what files i need to put on the cd to boot from it
<ActionParsnip> jason_: you dont uncompress the iso
<ActionParsnip> you keep the iso as is and burn the iso file
<jrib> jason_: you don't uncompress the iso.  You just use your favorite burning program to burn the image to a disk (ie you do not copy the iso file as a file on the disk)
<ActionParsnip> jason_: you should also get the file checked using MD5SUMS so you know what you have downloaded is correct
<g0th> a different question: how do I open mac .dmg files on ubuntu?
<Guest46958> hay all any one can help on tvtime application ??????????????????????????????????
<jason_> ya i figured that now
<jason_> but dont have the iso anymore
<jason_> just the uncompressed files
<ActionParsnip> g0th: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343808
<ActionParsnip> g0th: once you have made the iso file disregard the rest (its just showing off)
<jason_> so.. can anyone tell me what files i need on the cd to make it bootable?
<ActionParsnip> g0th: http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/01/23/ubuntu-quicktip-converting-max-dmg-images-into-iso-images/
<g0th> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot that should do it
<g0th> my hopes is to find a .ppd file on the macosx driver
 * scunizi gives a tip to terminal junkies.. check repo's for surfraw  :)
<JuJuBee> My HD light is going nuts.  Nothing more than .7% CPU in top.  df -h shows /var using 100%.  du-sh /* shows /var using 856M out of 2G.  What is up with that?
<ccherrett> how do you check what version of ubuntu you have installed?
<hyperbuddha> does anyone know of a good vpn tutorial
<ActionParsnip> g0th: i'm searching too
<fosco_> ccherrett: lsb_release -a
<scunizi> JuJuBee: could be "trackerd" indexing
<zardoz> hmm how can i make the top and bottom transparent insted of image.. (ccsm)
<ccherrett> fosco_: thank you
<JuJuBee> scunizi: trackerd not running.
<JuJuBee> But what's up with the 100% full if only using 856M or 2G ?
<JuJuBee> /var that is.
<ActionParsnip> g0th: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<scunizi> JuJuBee: what are you using to look at processes?  system monitor?
<JuJuBee> top
<JuJuBee> and ps aux
<ActionParsnip> g0th: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_p2055dn.html
<ActionParsnip> g0th: seems supported
<scunizi> JuJuBee: sorry I don't have an answer
<scunizi> weird
<JuJuBee> My laptop was on all night, why would it still be e indexing...
<mikeshollen> how do i install a custom usplash screen again?
<zaggynl> JuJuBee: lsof or glsof
<zaggynl> will show currently open files
<scunizi> JuJuBee: there was a bug in tracker that did that. on my laptop I had to disable it.
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Okay, it was disabled in the BIOS.  I enabled it, but lspci and lsusb still show nothing that looks like it is an Infrared.
<Reeman> hello
<scunizi> JuJuBee: for some reason one of the updates in the last month fixed it.
<ndlovu> I have .sis files randomly appearing on my desktop. any idea where they might be coming from?
<scunizi> at least for me
<Reeman> i am sorry for bad engilsh... i installed lxde and have one problem - clock in bottom panel is white on light background
<ndlovu> is there a bluetooth log file somewhere?
<innociv> how do i restart iptables without rebooting? I just saved rules and they aren't taking effect.  I wish i could just service iptables start/stop/restart
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: can you pastebin both outputs please, use a single link too ;)
<Reeman> how can i change color of clock?
<ndlovu> innociv, sudo /etc/init.d/iptables restart  ?
<scunizi> innociv: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart or networking restart I think
<JuJuBee> This is toooooo painful.  I need to restart or something...
<scunizi> JuJuBee: turn indexing off then resart
<innociv> no such file or directory for that, I could set up an init.d but it seems so inconvient tome..
<scunizi> *restart
<JuJuBee> scunizi: where do I turn it off?
<Reeman> is there someone who can help me?
<innociv> well networking restart did SOMETHING.  Looks like way more than restarting iptables
<ActionParsnip> innociv: all ubuntu based systems have /etc/init.d
<mikeshollen> can anyone tell me how to get the interface for installing usplash?
<bryant> Has anyone else seen that the time will read 1234567890 on Friday the 13th for UNIX systems? (I know UNIX is not LINUX, but it will still do it on *NIX like distros)
<scunizi> System>preferences>Search and Indexing.. turning it off there won't turn it off until reboot if you have the bug
<innociv> action, yeah.. i use it for other things. didn't have one for iptables after apt-get'ing it.
<ActionParsnip> !usplash | mikeshollen
<ubottu> mikeshollen: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ccherrett> fosco_: how can I check what version a package is from the cli?
<giemini_> zardos: these from ati website work better?
<Wizzup> Quick question. I'm going to format some drivers, including one containing my GRUB. This will screw my MBR. If I install Ubuntu again straight after, will it detect my windows, still? (Windows won't be formatted)
<Wizzup> drives*
<fosco_> ccherrett: aptitude show package
<scunizi> Wizzup: yes
<Wizzup> Alright. Thanks.
<bryant> Has anyone else seen that the time will read 1234567890 on Friday the 13th for UNIX systems? (I know UNIX is not LINUX, but it will still do it on *NIX like distros)
<giemini_> zardos: i have ati x1600 and in 8.04 it was much faster than in 8.10
<bryant> Wizzup, just download the super GRUB cd (google it). It will fix your MBRs
<scunizi> bryant: yes.. something like date -r @1234567890
<pion> lqjhlkjlaxkJX
<mikeshollen> isn't there a gui though for usplash
<mikeshollen> that's how i did it the first time
<mikeshollen> i didn't use terminal
<ActionParsnip> innociv: iptables -F  to stop and /etc/rc.d/rc.firewall  to start
<ActionParsnip> innociv: yu will need sudo
<Myrth> hi, how do i've installed ubuntu on sdb, how do i add it to boot.ini on sda?
<innociv> is there a way to make it where i can just do service iptables restart? :\
<bryant> scunizi, its perl -e 'print scalar localtime(1234567890),"\n";'
<ccherrett> fosco_: I am trying to find what version of libc I have but cannot find the package with apptitude. do you know how?
<[MauroSanjo][Bra> Hey guys, does anybody experienced sound problems in Ubuntu 8.04 when firefox open flash widgets with sound like youtube? When this happens I can't play anything anymore unless i close firefox...
<ActionParsnip> Myrth: you choose the partition/disk to install to in the installer, just make sure there is unpartitioned space on it and the installer will see it and offer to use it
<scunizi> Myrth: on install you can tell it where to install it.  boot.ini is a windows file. ubuntu will replace the MBR with grub giving you a menu to choose either windows or ubuntu
<Adrian`> unix time :)
<Myrth> well, it didn't install grub on sdda
<Myrth> *sda
<ActionParsnip> Myrth: doesnt matter where it is as long as it is accessible and knows where grub.conf is
<scunizi> Adrian`: you like that ? :)
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Myrth
<ubottu> Myrth: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Myrth> it boots to grub when i choose in bios to start from 2nd HD, but then it's unable to start because sda<->sdb switched now
<scunizi> Myrth: follow the above link and reinstall grub.. it just got put in the wrong place..
<Adrian`> yes
<ActionParsnip> Myrth: then install grub to the other disk then you should be ok, btw, grub uses disk/partition numbers, not names
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> Messages that I see in dmesg that developers for Ubuntu should have, how do I send that info to them?
<Umeaboy> I'd like some smaller errors to be fixed.
<digittroglodyte> can someone help me with Nvidia-Settings not detecting my LCD display ?
<Ascavasaion_> ActionParsnip: Sure... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/117234/
<ActionParsnip> Umeaboy: dmesg > ~/dmesgoutput.txt
<ccherrett> fosco_: got it thanks
<Myrth> so only grub and fiddle with boot record? no way just to update boot.ini?
<digitaltroglodyt> I did an upgrade and X has got screwed
<allquixotic> Can anyone speculate as to why my Ubuntu 8.10 server would say "Connection Refused" when I try to SSH into it from one _particular_ computer? It accepts SSH from two other computers (on different networks) but not the one I'm using now.
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion_: nice, what make / model is the lappy?
<Umeaboy> ActionParship: Should I write that in Terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Umeaboy: yes, it will output the dmesg output to a text file which you can email
<Umeaboy> Parsnip
<Umeaboy> Sorry.
<Ascavasaion_> ActionParsnip: IBM Thinkpad T42
<ActionParsnip> Umeaboy: try tab completing ;)
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion_: try: sudo modprobe irda
<Wizzup> bryant: Ok, thanks. I'm generally not really afraid of not being able to fix it, I was just curious if the Ubu install did it
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion_: http://aaltonen.us/2005/03/02/ubuntu-linux-on-the-ibm-thinkpad-t42/
<Soyo> "smbmount: mounting for a praticulr DFS root not implmented yet." Says the same thing whether I try to share the root or a praticular share...
<majeru> hello, are there any serious reason against building the default desktop x86 kernel with PAE support?
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: pretty much sets up your entire laptop :D
<ActionParsnip> majeru: alows more than 4Gb RAM
<mikeshollen> aha i found the answer, you can DL startup manager from synaptic for usphash
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: :)  Let me have a looksie.
<majeru> ActionParsnip: yes, and what's wrong with that?
<jrib> allquixotic: are you using fail2ban or denyhosts?  Checked /etc/hosts.deny?
<Umeaboy> ActionParsnip: Where do I email it?
<majeru> the current kernel allows only up to 3gigs
<ActionParsnip> Umeaboy: no idea
<allquixotic> jrib: Not using either of those to my knowledge. They aren't installed.
<ActionParsnip> majeru: nothing at all, thats a good thing if you have a 32bit cpu but want more ram
<jrib> allquixotic: if the computer is on the same network, are you using its local ip?
<syntax\> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2BA7BC59D745C5EB <-- i get this if i try to update? any solutions
<Umeaboy> Anbyone else have an idea?
<Soyo> "smbmount: mounting for a praticulr DFS root not implmented yet." Says the same thing whether I try to share the root or a praticular share...
<allquixotic> jrib: The 8.10 server is on the public Internet with a static IP (no NAT whatsoever). I'm connecting to it using its DNS resolution, which is consistent across the boxen I'm trying to connect to it with
<allquixotic> jrib: I can SSH into other boxes from my laptop, just not this particular server
<jrib> allquixotic: oh.  I though you meant that you could ssh to this particular server from machines other than your laptop.  Is this true?
<allquixotic> jrib: Yes, I can SSH to this particular server from machines other than my laptop. Correct
<toader> Hi, what is the tool that can convert PDF to HTML in Linux?
<allquixotic> jrib: The outbound SSH port isn't blocked on my laptop because my laptop can SSH to other servers than this one, too. So it's an anomaly.
<toader> sorry, i forget the name
<ActionParsnip> !info pdf2html
<ubottu> Package pdf2html does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> toader: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-convert-pdf-files-to-html-files.html
<xdanx77> Hello.I need to rebuild the gcc-4.3.2 package .If i do it the "debian way" i get the error : mv -f pxxx stamps/01-unpack-stamp .the ordner stamp doesn't exist in the top build tree.Does someone please give me a hint how to solve this ?
<jrib> xdanx77: pastebin what you are doing
<kdog> what is the best bluetooth applet?
<kdog> best bluetooth applet for gnome?
<kdog> blueman?
<kdog> or bluez?
<kdog> or what?
<ActionParsnip> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xdanx77> jrib :  dpkg-buildpackage -d
<xdanx77> dpkg-buildpackage: set CFLAGS to default value: -g -O2
<xdanx77> dpkg-buildpackage: set CPPFLAGS to default value:
<xdanx77> dpkg-buildpackage: set LDFLAGS to default value: -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions
<xdanx77> dpkg-buildpackage: set FFLAGS to default value: -g -O2
<xdanx77> dpkg-buildpackage: set CXXFLAGS to default value: -g -O2
<xdanx77> dpkg-buildpackage: source package gcc-4.3
<xdanx77> dpkg-buildpackage: source version 4.3.2-1ubuntu11
<xdanx77> dpkg-buildpackage: source changed by Matthias Klose <doko@ubuntu.com>
<ActionParsnip> xdanx77: use pastebin
<xdanx77> dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture i386
<xdanx77>  debian/rules clean
<kdog> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<xdanx77> rm -rf stamps
<xdanx77> rm -rf   p  d
<xdanx77> /usr/bin/make -f debian/rules2 clean
<xdanx77> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/gcc/gcc-4.3-4.3.2.orig/gcc-4.3.2'
<xdanx77> dh_testdir
<xdanx77> rm -f pxxx status
<xdanx77> rm -f *-summary *-protocol testsuite-comparision summary-diff
<xdanx77> if [ -f /usr/src/gcc/gcc-4.3-4.3.2.orig/gcc-4.3.2/src/gcc/p/config-lang.in.debian ]; then \
<xdanx77> 	  mv -f /usr/src/gcc/gcc-4.3-4.3.2.orig/gcc-4.3.2/src/gcc/p/config-lang.in.debian /usr/src/gcc/gcc-4.3-4.3.2.orig/gcc-4.3.2/src/gcc/p/config-lang.in; \
<xdanx77> 	else true; fi
<xdanx77> rm -f /usr/src/gcc/gcc-4.3-4.3.2.orig/gcc-4.3.2/src/gcc/po/*.gmo
<xdanx77> rm -f debian/lib{gcc,gcj,objc,stdc++}{-v3,[0-9]}*.{{pre,post}{inst,rm},shlibs}
<ActionParsnip> !flood
<xdanx77> fs=`echo debian/*-BV* debian/*GCJ* debian/*CXX* debian/*LC* debian/*MF* | sort -u`; \
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xdanx77> 	for f in $fs; do \
<xdanx77> 	  [ -f $f ] || continue; \
<syntax\> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> syntax\: can you re-ask, somebody flooded the room
<ravious> Anyone with any exp in configuring xorg for duel graphic cards now that xrandr is used rather than the xorg.conf file?
<syntax\> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2BA7BC59D745C5EB <-- i get this if i try to update? any solutions
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | ravious
<ubottu> ravious: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ikonia> ravious: you can still use the xorg.conf file
<ravious> *sighs*
<ikonia> ravious: why ?
<scunizi> will mutt only send outgoing mail on a basic system if I install sendmail?  currently it acts like it's sending mail but it never gets anywhere.
<Pici> xdanx77: Please tell jrib your pastebin url again, you were muted.
<Bi_bRo_pklg> rinik
<ActionParsnip> syntax\: gimme a sec
<xdanx77> jrib : http://pastebin.com/d168c0365
<syntax\> im lookin at it on ubuntuforums  :D tried googling when nobody answered hehe im trying the solution that blackgr suggested @ ActionParsnip
<syntax\> ActionParsnip: i get that error when trying to update. im using intrepid btw
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Okay, I checked that site out and it does not seem to say much about using the Infrared.  I did run a sudo irdadump and it scrolled some info but nothing that really helps me to know whether it is trying to connect to my mobile phone or not.
<ravious> i dont have a duel head, i have two cards.. I've totally reconstructed my xorg.conf file.. from my original settings "Pre-xrandr" and they give me errors.. (EE) Screen ) deleted because of no matching config section, (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in config file..   I've got an nvidia pci, and an onboard via card.. by default.. ubuntu detects, installs drivers and works fine with the nvidia card.. just everything breaks when 
<syntax\> and do you also know a workaround on using a static ip? i was able to make it work, (static ip) but network applet says networking disabled. everytime i open FF its on offline mode.
<the_solipsist> Can anyone recommend a good DSL Router?  (Basically a combination of an ADSL modem + Wi-Fi router).  One that I can install OpenWRT or Tomato on...
<Pici> the_solipsist: Try asking in ##hardware or ##networking, as this is not Ubuntu support related
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: we just need to get the infared working first
<Soyo> smbmount: Mounting a DFS root for a praticular server not implemented yet... It says this whenever I try to mount any share. Any ideas?
<the_solipsist> @Pici Thanks!
<Travis-42> I have a large (150gb) tar file from backing up my system.  Is there any fast way to view the contents of the file?  I tried opening it with archive manager, and it's been over 5 minutes already.
<ActionParsnip> syntax\: you need the ppa.launchpad key, someone gave a command earlier to get it but i cant remember it
<xdanx77> Travis-42 : tar -xt file
<syntax\> ActionParsnip: aw ok. what about the network problem im encountering?
<xdanx77> Travis-42 : for large tar files i would use schilli tar,not the gnu tar cause it's much faster and it's able to store acl's
<Travis-42> ok thanks xdanx77
<ActionParsnip> syntax\: cd ~/;gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv d745c5eb; sudo gpg --export --armor d745c5eb | sudo apt-key add -
<ActionParsnip> syntax\: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6622081
<Soyo> smbmount: Mounting a DFS root for a praticular server not implemented yet... It says this whenever I try to mount any share. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Soyo: http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1404
<Soyo> thanks
<syntax\> ActionParsnip: i used the script blackgr suggested on the forums it worked. now my problem is on networking
<Sorcererbob> Can someone please recommend a way to manage an (openLDAP probably) LDAP server? gui would be nice. web based would be nicer.
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: I know :\
<syntax\> has anyone tried to use a static ip on intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> syntax\: i use it
<g0th> ActionParsnip: hmm, is that included in the latest ubuntu version?
<ActionParsnip> g0th: not sure if its default but its in repos
<syntax\> well i have both interfaces and resolve conf configured
<ActionParsnip> g0th: if your printer needs a newer version than the repos have yu will need a 3rd party repo or compile
<syntax\> NetworkManager Applet 0.7.0 says networking is disabled tho
<syntax\> to think im connected in here right now
<syntax\> any work around
<ActionParsnip> syntax\: ignore it, if you are connected then yu are connected. If some gui app wants to be confused then let it\
<g0th> Actionparsnip: ubuntu seems to have 2.8.7 version
<syntax\> but FF, opens on offline mode everytime :(
<g0th> latest ist 2.8.10
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: if you run lsmod and make sure you have all the same modules as are listed in the link I gave then you should be ok
<ActionParsnip> syntax\: i'll get you the fix
<ActionParsnip> firefox is retarded
<syntax\> YAY your so nice :D
<Umeaboy> So's Epiphany to.
<Myrth> are there any other benefits of using ubuntu x64, besides utilizing more than 4GB RAM?
<g0th> ActionParsnip: I use cups, iirc if it is supported in hplip there should be a ppd file I can use, so instead of manually installing a newer version of hplip I could just download it and only extract the ppd file right?
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Hmmm... I see.
<ActionParsnip> syntax\: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/31925
<ActionParsnip> g0th: im unsure as I dont have a printer but the hplip says its fully suppoprted
<ActionParsnip> g0th: sudo apt-get install hplip
<mikearthur> can someone describe how I can remove networkmanager on ubuntu and just make all my interfaces use DHCP on startup using the standard Debian way?
<tavi> http://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturecranxv8.png
<tavi> hwy he tell me that?
<ActionParsnip> syntax\: that will make firefox not detect offlineness and just be online regardless
<g0th> ActionParsnip: is there a newer version available somewhere?
<cdavis> How come I can't find smssend for intrepid with apt-get install smssend?
<ActionParsnip> !info hplip
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.7-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 232 kB, installed size 696 kB
<g0th> I mean ubuntu packages or repository for a newer version
<ActionParsnip> g0th: 2.8.7 is in repos
<g0th> I need at least 2.8.10
<g0th> latest is 2.8.12
<tavi> http://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturecranxv8.png
<g0th> 2.8.7 vs. 2.8.12 is a pretty big difference ^^
<tavi> http://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturecranxv8.png
<syntax\> ActionParsnip: mine is already set to true
<ActionParsnip> g0th: see if you can enable "proposed" repository
<g0th> I did
<g0th> I think
<g0th> it also has 2.8.7
<ActionParsnip> tavi: i used to et that. fixed it with sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<tavi> ?
<tavi> what
<tavi> ?
<ActionParsnip> g0th: http://texasdrifter.blogspot.com/2008/11/ubuntu-8-and-hp-deskjet-f4280.html
<ActionParsnip> tavi: it will redownload and reinstall the system and install anything missing, its a bit of a heavy handed way (and will take a while) but should fix you up
<tavi> now ay
<tavi> no way
<Zack> hallow
<mikearthur> can someone describe how I can remove networkmanager on ubuntu and just make all my interfaces use DHCP on startup using the standard Debian way?
<ActionParsnip> tavi: its all i can suggest personally, maybe someone else can help, or try again later in the day
<ActionParsnip> tavi: your configs will stand, just that the apps will be reinstalled
<syntax\> ActionParsnip: anyways sir, i uninstalled network manager instead
<syntax\> to avoid the confusion
<Zack> how to installig ati x1200 on ubuntu 8.10? have a direct url 4 me?
<mne> Hi guys, how can I enable copy&paste with the middle mouse button. It seems to be disabled
<ActionParsnip> syntax\: good call. I think its garbage
<tavi> too radical solution
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Can you at least tlel me how to communicate with the IRDA?
<syntax\> sudo aptitude remove network-manager network-manager-gnome <-- followed this and did sudo aptitude remove network-manager network-manager-gnome
<aksci> how can my machine get infected with acidkor.... ne1 faced this one?
<syntax\> brb
<aksci> aksci:
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: i've never used it. I thought it was kinda defunct now with bluetooth being so prollific
<ZmAY> hello, need some help with installing printer on my 2nd old pc, i am running dapper, printer is samsung CLP-315
<xnox> Hello =D My pulseaudio stopped working =( I have no sinks/sources available. All PA related apps give error "can't connect to server"
<erUSUL> xnox: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart ??
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Okay.
<g0th> ActionParsnip: it works now. Thanks a lot
<ZmAY> any printer experrt here
<SmileDay> Hello World!!
<Guest46958> any help for TV time
<Guest46958> yaragaala
<mne> How can I enable copy&paste with the middle mouse button in gnome ? It seems to be disabled
<aksci> what can be the command to suspend the machine after a particular time like we do for shutdown,.
<daleharvey> can anyone please help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1067734
<xnox> erUSUL: I can now at least open volume control. But there still is no sound =(
<daleharvey> losing a few days worth of work If I cant get this fixed
<erUSUL> xnox: :|
<xnox> erUSUL: How do I revert pulseaudio package to like default config files?
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Just wnated to see if I could do it... but seems it is beyond me.
<erUSUL> xnox: did you edited its conf files?
<xnox> erUSUL: maybe......... =)))))
<xnox> erUSUL: yeah I did
<erUSUL> xnox: maybe purging the packages and installing again
<aksci> what is the command to suspend after a particular time!!
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: i'd have a go if you get free time, i'm sure its achievable
<quibbler> my system login sound has stopped working...for the rest, sound is fine..amarok vlc mail notification etc work great
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: try: sudo findchip -v
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-253388.html
<dad> hi!! looking for a working xorg.conf with nvidia nForce 610/GF7050
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: try: ls /dev/ir*
<ActionParsnip> dad: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177; gksudo nvidia-settings
<ozgur> hi, i'm a newbie in ubuntu
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: nothing
<ozgur> I couldn't write a text with newlines as a body in nofity-send command
<wikkedfin> ozgur, so i am ;)
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: maybe its just a generic case but theres no IR sender/reciever
<ozgur> I tried bu it couldn't work
<runpain2> I need to check a hard drive it has windows xp loaded on it but i cant scan disk it with my bootup disk says its a network dive and when i scandisk /all it only does the cd rom or floppy drive what can i use from unbuntu to scandisk to check and see what are my bad scetors to see if my hard drive is bad i use seaptate hard drive for windows and ubuntu
<fioccobianco> posso chiedere una cosa/
<ozgur> /usr/bin/notify-send -u normal "New mail\n" "You have new messages in your inbox" -t 3000
<ozgur> I couldn't write a text with newlines as a body in nofity-send command, what I tried is: "/usr/bin/notify-send -u normal "New mail\n" "You have new messages in your inbox" -t 3000" but it couldn't work
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: I think I am too dumb for this.
<fioccobianco> may l ask you something?
<runpain2> !scandisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scandisk
<ozgur> I couldn't write a text with newlines as a body in nofity-send command, what I tried is: "/usr/bin/notify-send -u normal "New mail\n" "You have new messages in your inbox\n\n" -t 3000" but it couldn't work
<runpain2> actcually need to check if hard drive is bad
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: just keep at it. as far as the guides have said I dont think it has infared. But i could be wrong. Have a swing at it if you get time. IBM supprt linux very well
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | runpain2
<ubottu> runpain2: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: check http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-55318  There is says (and shows a picture) of the infrared port.
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: doesnt mean theres an IR sender behind it
<ozgur> I couldn't write a text with newlines as a body in nofity-send command, what I tried is: "/usr/bin/notify-send -u normal "New mail\n" "You have new messages in your inbox\n\n" -t 3000" but it couldn't work, how can i enable interpretation of backslash escapes in notify-send command
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: dos the system have windows on it too?
<runpain2> Will that also do a scan like the dos does for windows
<jackiemcghee> is there console app that will display a clock similar to the way ncmpc does? Sadly, any search of Google with clock, linux and console brings up a myriad of unhelpful info.
<quibbler> fioccobianco: just tell your problem and someone will probably help
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: it will check the system for errors, if you drop to recovery mode root console, you can umount partitions and check them with and options you want
<bjay> welcoem, i have separate screen (tv and noetbook monitor); does anybody know how to send application from one screen to another?
<jrib> ozgur: use an actual newline?
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: No.
<ozgur> yes
<runpain2> I still dont uderstand
<ozgur> i want to enable the interpretation of newlines in notify-send command
<jrib> ozgur: yes, use an actual newline by pressing ctrl-v enter for example
<dad> ActionParsnip: here is my xorg:  http://pastebin.com/f7144c0c9
<ozgur>  what I tried is: "/usr/bin/notify-send -u normal "New mail\n" "You have new messages in your inbox\n\n"
<jrib> or just press enter
<runpain2> a surface scan is what i want
<ozgur> but it didn't work
<jrib> ozgur: did you try either of my two suggestions just now?
<runpain2> sudo shutdown -F -r now will that do it
<ActionParsnip> dad: http://pastebin.com/f41d58235
<dad> when I run sudo nvidia-settings, it says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<fiftyone> hello all, i was wondering if someone could help me with my interent. I go to alot of internet cafes with my laptop and until now I have always just pluged in the ethernet cabel and was online instantly. Today I am at a new cafe and for some reason my net is not working, I cannot connect. This is the second cafe I tried.
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: not sure but if you drop to the console you can run fsck with any options you choose
<fiftyone> also, usually the ethernet cabel lights up when i connect it but now nothing... No lights no nothing.
<ActionParsnip> dad: ok so did you just run sudo nvidia-xconfig ??
<ActionParsnip> dad: I think you are close
<jackiemcghee> fiftyone: the two places you have tried, has your laptop worked there before? Or are these new places?
<ActionParsnip> dad: if you just ran sudo nvidia-xconfig you will need to restart your xserver
<ActionParsnip> dad: then rerun gksudo nvidia-settings
<fiftyone> jackiemcghee,  these are new places I have never been with this laptop before.
<dad> I did: same error message
<bjay> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ActionParsnip> dad: strange, whats the message again please
<bjay> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dad> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<bjay> in which channel i can ask about separate screen?
<tomkirby> can anyone help me: programs keep segfaulting randomly on my system
<ActionParsnip> dad: ok try: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-177; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<fiftyone> jackiemcghee, i have noticed that their internet is pretty bad here, really slow. However, I should still be able to connect with my laptop. Never had a problem before just pluged it in and it worked.
<ActionParsnip> dad: removes the 177 driver + deps and installs the 173 driver
<tomkirby> i've checked that all my memory is ok with memtest86, and i've done an extensive check of my harddisk with smartctl
<hyakuhei> Hi All, the Netbeans package wants to use a number of packages like libgcj - I have no intention of using these, is there a way I can just pull down the netbeans stuff without the deps and install it through apt so that I still get updates ?
<ActionParsnip> tomkirby: does it happen to all users?
<tomkirby> ActionParsnip: haven't checked yet
<tomkirby> actionparsnip: i don't really know how to check that as it's pretty random
<ActionParsnip> tomkirby: make a new user and log on as it and run the system for a while
<ActionParsnip> tomkirby: use all your normal apps as the new user
<dad> while purging, it says the the /usr/lib/tls folder was not empty and so has not been deleted
<ActionParsnip> dad: not a problem
<quibbler> my system login sound has stopped working...for the rest, sound is fine..amarok vlc mail notification etc work great
<tomkirby> actionparsnip: it happened to avahi-daemon - is this process usually owned by the user or the system?
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me where i can get the flash 10 for 64bit...i searched the adobe site...but didnt find it
<ActionParsnip> tomkirby: http://pastebin.com/m1cf19b43
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: its the TAR.GZ file you want
<hyakuhei> !netbeans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans
<dad> done
<ActionParsnip> dad: ok so now is nvidia-settings running ok?
<fiftyone> jackiemcghee, ping :)
<Lord_MuffloN^> Can anyone tell me why in gods name one of my NTFS drives won't show up in Windows anymore after adding it to /etc/fstab in Linux?
<tomkirby> actionparsnip: i'll leave my machine running the test user for a few hours while i'm out and then see what the logs say when i get back!
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; http://paste.ubuntu.com/117271/
<ActionParsnip> tomkirby: if its ok then its your profile which i'd suggest you troubleshoot from the test user, rename config folders in the home folder til you get a stable system
<daleharvey> does screen keep history
<fiftyone> hi, i was wondering if someone could help me with an networking problem. I go to alot of net cafes with my laptop and until now I have always just plugged the cabel in and was online. However, today I have been to two cafes and my internet is not working at all. I am not even getting a light from the ethernet connection port it usually lights up...
<fiftyone> these are new cafes i have never been to with my laptop before
<heatmzzr> Why does my ubuntu only recognize 3gb of the 4gb ram i have?
<deany> heatmzzr, you need to modify kernel to see 4gb or use server kernel
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; what should i do now??
<deany> heatmzzr, pretty silly really as 4gb is more common these days..
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: let me get the link
<hateball> deany, heatmzzr: 64-bit is a viable option
<Impulsive> hey all, anyone want to try and help me solve my apache/ubuntu problem?
<deany> im guessing he doesnt have 64bit cpu..
<dad> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/f5900aecf
<deany> or he`d have used it.. just an assumption
<dad> still in low-resolution... sniff
<heatmzzr> hateball: 64bit
<hateball> deany: 4GB and a 32-bit cpu seems strange tho :)
<mandrig> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: try: sudo apt-get instal flashplayer-nonfree
<hateball> heatmzzr: I'd have installed the 64-bit version instead. Works a charm
<hateball> heatmzzr: Even Flash and the Java plugin are 64-bit these days so
<dad> here is the xorg log: http://pastebin.com/f181ec9c7
<deany> 64bit version works with 32bit cpu system/
<deany> ?
<ActionParsnip> dad: does gksudo nvidia-settings run ok now?
<ActionParsnip> deany: no, but 32bit can work on 64bit
<cdavis> What program can I try to send SMS messages to Verizon cell phones? I am hoping to do something so that they Verizon SMS can still be considered "IN" txting.
<dad> nope
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.d21.1.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<dad> hello xaos11!!
<xaos11> hi
<xaos11> any progress?
<fiftyone>  hi, i was wondering if someone could help me with an networking problem. I go to alot of net cafes with my laptop and until now I have always just plugged the cabel in and was online. However, today I have been to two cafes and my internet is not working at all. I am not even getting a light from the ethernet connection port it usually lights up... these are new cafes i have never been to with my laptop before
<dad> I removed the 9400GT, and I am struggling to have the onboard nForce610 working... but it looks the same...
<Roq> fiftyone: what happens if you ifdown/ifup ?
<ActionParsnip> dad: try adding the resolution lines like in my xorg.conf
<deany> never knew that.. hmmm..
<dad> ok
<ActionParsnip> dad: http://pastebin.com/f78b3a09e
<fiftyone> Roq, I am not sure what you mean.
<mandrig> cdavis: I read somewhere that sms is treated like email, and you should be able to send an email to thephonenumber@carrier.com
<Roq> fiftyone: interface down interface up
<xaos11> ActionParsnip: i thought that 8.10 doesn't use xorg.conf? or does it?
<mandrig> cdavis: google email to sms, I'm sure you'll find something
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; thank you very much...i am downloading it...can you tell me how to install
<cdavis> mandrig: I can but the problem is Verizon doesn't consider that Verizon to Verizon texting and charge per message
<perlsyntax> What is a good gui for python?
<dad> ActionParsnip: you mean the line with "metamode..."?
<xaos11> pygtk?
<perlsyntax> that in the package manger for unbuntu
<fiftyone> Roq, no idea i didnt try that. Like I said i usually just go plug it in and it works. but twice today it has not worked.
<ActionParsnip> dad: yeah
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<perlsyntax> pygtk?
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: then extract the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<mandrig> cdavis: Oh, I don't know how to get around that... Besides, trying to get around that is likely violating the ToS
<ActionParsnip> !info pygtk
<ubottu> Package pygtk does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !pygtk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pygtk
<perlsyntax> how do i install it
<xaos11> perlsyntax: i don't know exactly what you mean about gui to python, but i have needed it before
<xaos11> perlsyntax: do you need it to compile a package?
<perlsyntax> you mean tar zxvf file name and then cd and then sudo make?
<fiftyone>  hi, i was wondering if someone could help me with an networking problem. I go to alot of net cafes with my laptop and until now I have always just plugged the cabel in and was online. However, today I have been to two cafes and my internet is not working at all. I am not even getting a light from the ethernet connection port it usually lights up... these are new cafes i have never been to with my laptop before
<xaos11> perlsyntax: if that's what you need it for, look for a package in synaptic called libpython-gtk, or just do a search for python gtk
<heatmzzr> hateball: can i install 64 bit ubuntu without completely distroying other data?
<xaos11> perlsyntax: and you might need to install the one with "-dev" at the end
<perlsyntax> thanks
<xaos11> perlsyntax: what you trying to install?
<hateball> heatmzzr: Well if you put /home on it's partition you can keep that. / will get overwritten tho
<xaos11> fiftyone: you have the usb adapter?
<fiftyone> xaos11, what do you mean usb adapter?
<hateball> heatmzzr: if you specifically tell the installer to keep /home, that is... not doing a guided install
<quibbler> could someone shed some light on this: my system login sound has stopped working...for the rest, sound is fine..amarok vlc mail notification etc work great
<heatmzzr> hateball: best to just wipe it out and restart anyway right, fresh everything?
<b1> asda
<dad> ActionParsnip: added the metamode option, restarted the X server... and now what? Nvidia-settings says the same message, and still stuck with 800x600
<xaos11> fiftyone: i thought you were here yesterday taling about a usb wifi. maybe it was someone else. what type of connection do you use to get online?
<hateball> heatmzzr: if it's a brand new install, yeah. Takes like 20 minutes anyhow :)
<ActionParsnip> quibbler: what if you set it to something else?
<hateball> heatmzzr: I suggest making a separate /home partition when/if you do so tho
<fiftyone> xaos11, no not me. I am connecting threw a wired connection. Unplug from the pc plug it into the lappy. It usually works without a hitch but today its not working at all. No idea what the problem is.
<ActionParsnip> heatmzzr: hateball: +1 for home partition
<heatmzzr> hateball: not that, just all the extra stuff. Ive been considering getting rid of winblows all together as I no longer use it so maybe a good time to do it all over... damn though, i got alot on these drives\
<Roq> fiftyone: how is your eth interface configured? dhcp?
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart    when you attach it
<ociugi> i have problem with my totem, it played with sounds but no images.
<hateball> heatmzzr: backup whatever data you need to an external source if possible, wipe the legacy OS and start anew :)
<SunnyDP> ociugu: you dont like VLC ?
<ActionParsnip> !plugins | ociugi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugins
<ActionParsnip> !plugins
<quibbler> ActionParsnip: i did but that had no result..i find it strange because sound tests are all fine ...sound in other programs and devices are fine..just no system sound any more and no files play there either
<ociugi> <SunnyDP>: i install other video player but the same problem
<SunnyDP> hmmm
<SunnyDP> fresh ubuntu install: 8.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> ociugi: have you installed the medibunti codecs?
<heatmzzr> hateball; yep, thats what ill do... just gonna wait til tonight? so is the ext4 version out and stable yet?
<ociugi> <SunnyDP>: yes
<LeoWei> ﻿i setting up no ip in my machine but i dont know what is the name of the network device connected to my computer.. The Vm still using NAT as the host interface is not functioning
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip, nothing didnt work
<ociugi> <ActionParsnip>: nut yet
<LeoWei> anyone can tell me what the network??
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<SunnyDP> sounds to me like a CODEC problem like ActionParsnip said
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: do you get an ip address (run ifconfig)
<hateball> heatmzzr: ext4 is stable, but the 8.10 kernel doesnt have it. So you'd have to go for 9.04 alpha if you want it
<ociugi> <ActionParsnip>: *not yet
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip,  I have Conection : lo
<ActionParsnip> ociugi: go get em
<silv3r_m001> it sometimes happens that my hard disk suddenly starts working very vigorously and the computer becomes very slow almost hanged
<ociugi> ActionParsnip>: ok i will try
<silv3r_m001> why does that happen
<mylarry> Hi! How can I add a new repository to apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: then the nic is either not detected or down
<heatmzzr> hateball; 20 second bootup sounds nice. may wait then until it is stable
<deany> what is the ext4 when you format with mkfs.ext4 then (8.10)
<quibbler> ActionParsnip: i'm going to logout and in brb
<LeoWei> !no-ip
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip,  ipconfig = command not found
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no-ip
<SunnyDP> fiftyone:ifconfig
<SunnyDP> ipconfig is windows :D
<fiftyone> lol
<fiftyone> lol
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: try: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<silv3r_m001> ActionParsnip: can u help me on my issue ?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi can someone advise me on a good typing tutor?
<SunnyDP> Pirate : me too please :D
<LeoWei> ﻿i setting up no ip in my machine but i dont know what is the name of the network device connected to my computer.. The Vm still using NAT as the host interface is not functioning
<fiftyone> nothing
<ikonia> LeoWei: eth0
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip, nothing
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: ifconfig, no ipconfig, ipconfig is windows
<scientes> ahh xkill seg faults
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip, yea i know my bad lol , ifconfig gives me a large list
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: it wont say anything after up, try ifconfig now
<oCean_> silv3r_m001: using 'top' you could see what process is taking up how much cpu. Install "iotop" and use that to see what process is using most io
<ociugi> <ActionParsnip>: i cant find  medibunti in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> ociugi: its not that simple
<silv3r_m001> oCean_: hmm
<SunnyDP> ociugu:follow tye tutorial i sent
<perlsyntax_> for pygtk is it python -gtk2-dev ?
<LeoWei> ikonia: i use NAT for this vm, does it still eth0?
<ociugi> SunnyDP: ok
<perlsyntax_> if i am right
<fiftyone> i got Eth0 lo and ra0 connections listed here after ifconfig
<SunnyDP> yes it does
<ActionParsnip> ociugi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<oCean_> silv3r_m001: How often does it happen
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip,  lots of information
<quibbler> ActionParsnip: same no system sounds
<SunnyDP> Leo
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: do you have an ip that fits your networks settings
<gabri-shatana> ciao
<perlsyntax_> does anyone use pygtk?
<SunnyDP> later
<silv3r_m001> oCean_: many a times... and like when I leave the computer idle for about 30 mins or so then it suddenly starts
<heatmzzr> hateball; how can I tell if I can use 64bit version?
<perlsyntax_> i want to make sure i got the right package.
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip,  I am not sure man, basically, I have until now just plugged in and was online instantly, howver, today two different internet cafes and i havent been able to connect to eather.
<xaos11> perlsyntax_ what are you trying to do again? compile something?
<Jack_Sparrow> heatmzzr If you have over 4 gigs of ram and a cpu that can handle 64 bit.. but 32 is still recommended
<xaos11> I run 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: well if your network uses 192.168.0.x like many do and you have that ip in your ifconfi output then you are recieving dhcp
<hateball> Why would you recommend 32-bit when 64-bit works just fine without nasty PAE hacks?
<xaos11> used to have problems with flash etc but now its fine
<perlsyntax_> someone told me in here to use libpython-gtk.But i found a package cll pygtk-2-dev
<oCean_> heatmzzr: use 'sudo lshw -C cpu' to see what cpu you have
<perlsyntax_> call
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip,  I see. Is there some kinda application I can use to search for active connections?
<Jack_Sparrow> hateball We have always recommended 32 over 64 .. for flash and other minor issues that new users seemed to have trouble with like chroot etc
<LeoWei> ﻿ikonia: i use NAT for this vm, does it still eth0? I am using vbox
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; i am tired of this 64 bit thing...got many flash problems....how can i make it 32 bit...do i have to reinstall....i suppose that's a big task
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: ifconfig will show you, if a device fails dhcp you will see a 164.254.x.x ip
<silv3r_m001> oCean_: could it be due to somekind of scheduled indexing of files
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; is there nothing simpler
<hateball> Jack_Sparrow: Flash and Java are not an issue anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight You cant downgrade.. reinstall is recommended
<silv3r_m001> oCean_: when it happens the computer almost hangs
<heatmzzr> width says 64bit.... is that what i was looking for?
<Jack_Sparrow> hateball I do know that, but there are still issues with people on 64 bit
<DarkKnight> Jack_sparrow; and i dont want to lose data as well
<hateball> Jack_Sparrow: Such as?
<oCean_> silv3r_m001: sure, if anything like that is scheduled, like "updatedb", but that should not run that often. See the /etc/cron.daily, cron.hourly et cetera.
<Jack_Sparrow> hateball ask in another channel.. this is support.. not 32 v 64 discussion
<heatmzzr> hateball: width says 64bit.... is that what i was looking for?
<DStrevinas> fiftyone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/. Paste the results of your ipconfig command
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight backup /home for a start
<DStrevinas> ifconfig
<silv3r_m001> oCean_: coz when it happens even running top in konsole wud be difficult
<fiftyone> ok
<freegoo> hey guy, qemu but it seems to be running slow. is there another program i could use, or any prefromace tips you ncoulnd give me
<xaos11> perlsyntax: that one might work, you might as well install them both, it cant hurt to have both packages
<fiftyone> let me try because im not online on that machine
<silv3r_m001> oCean_: so I just have to press the restart button
<fiftyone> i sec
<oCean_> silv3r_m001: install iotop. Let it run, and see what pops up
<ActionParsnip> freegoo: virtualbox or vmware
<cedrichurst> could anyone explain how this could be happening: http://cedric-screencasts.s3.amazonaws.com/UbuntuNoSuchFileError.mov
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; how can i do that without transferring to some other system
<dad> ActionParsnip: still the "unable to load Nvidia module when rebooting, I have to go in low-resolution mode...
<cedrichurst> sorry for the mov link, btw... it was the only output my screencast tool would support
<silv3r_m001> oCean_: E: Couldn't find package iotop
<dad> the log says: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight there are lots of ways to backup your system.
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; can you tell me how??
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<oCean_> !info iotop
<ubottu> iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-2 (intrepid), package size 12 kB, installed size 140 kB
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> dad: you may need nvidia-glx-173-kernel-source
<hateball> heatmzzr: yeah
<heatmzzr> oCean_:  *-logicalcpu:0
<heatmzzr>           description: Logical CPU
<heatmzzr>           physical id: 1.1
<heatmzzr>           width: 64 bits
<heatmzzr>           capabilities: logical
<heatmzzr>      *-logicalcpu:1
<heatmzzr>           description: Logical CPU
<heatmzzr>           physical id: 1.2
<heatmzzr>           width: 64 bits
<heatmzzr>           capabilities: logical
<heatmzzr> is that what i was looking for
<ActionParsnip> dad: apt-cache search nvidia-glx-177 | grep source
<oCean_> heatmzzr: do not paste here
<hateball> !pastebin | heatmzzr
<ubottu> heatmzzr: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> heatmzzr: uuse pastebin
<mustangg1> hey the chan.. Q: Is there a similar linux util in ubuntu as the MS dxdiag, where it can test various basic settings for audio/video, etc..?
<dad> 173, not 177!!
<hateball> heatmzzr: It's up to you really. Use 64-bit which works perfectly fine for me and many others, or hold on to old technology and mess about with PAE kernels...
<danina> ciao
<dad> ActionParsnip: nvidia-173-kernel-source was already installed
<ActionParsnip> dad: well we pulled 177 and installed 173
<dad> yep
<ActionParsnip> ok thats cool, when it installed did it compile the nvidia kernel?
<dad> but the problem was the same with 177
<heatmzzr> hateball: I just wanted to be sure i could run 64bit. Which by the looks of things here I can... thanks man
<dad> I don't know
<dad> I haven't pais attention
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/117287/ thank you BTW :)
<hateball> heatmzzr: also, the live-cd will tell you right away if it doesnt like your cpu :)
<calamari> lol.. if by "tell" you mean.. it just wont work, then yes
<cedrichurst> so i feel like i'm missing something pretty basic, but it's driving me crazy
<cedrichurst> i'm trying to launch a file called "install"
<cedrichurst> i ls and the is in the pwd
<jiffe92> when doing an apt-get, if it says size mismatch on the deb, where is it pulling that size from?
<cedrichurst> i do ./install and i get a "no such file or directory" message
<jiffe92> this is from our local repository and I just repackaged that package with some additional files
<cedrichurst> not "invalid permissions", but "no such file or directory"
<jiffe92> suppose I could just change the version
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: ok try this: sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<Jack_Sparrow> heatmzzr Problems installing from Livecd... At start or install screen, press F6 and remove splash and quiet,  if that does not work do it again but now also add noapic acpi=off before the -- on the command line
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: and reboot
<cedrichurst> but the file is clearly there
<pavel_> $this->_output->setPlaceholder('linkbar', $tpl);
<cedrichurst> what could be causing this?
<heatmzzr> hateball: it will like it fine, gonna try 64bit and see how it goes.. I think april is scheduled release date of stable ext4
<Like> atento a.k.a CQ
<Like> buenos dias
<n8tuser> cedrichurst-> which file is there?
<hateball> heatmzzr: you can always convert to ext4 later on anyhow
<heatmzzr> besides fresh install I will be completely done with WINBLOWS
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > Like
<ubottu> Like, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: that will blank you network config which you can re-establish next boot
<cedrichurst> n8tuser: take a look at this screen capture... http://cedric-screencasts.s3.amazonaws.com/UbuntuNoSuchFileError.mov
<oCean_> cedrichurst: see the first line of the "install" The interpreter (e.g. !#/bin/bash) might be wrong
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: the file is only renamed so we can roll back
<heatmzzr> yeah, will install 64bit this evening.. cant now.. laptop I use for work
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip,  ok cool thanks alot man.
<cedrichurst> oCean_: it's a binary file
<Shadoweaver> Hello everyone, I have a question.  Does xubuntu need a c++ compiler to run programs c++ programing or does vi handle it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Like> yea
<calamari> you dont need a compiler to run programs, you need a compiler to COMPILE programs shadoweaver
<Like> :))
<oCean_> cedrichurst: ok. the mov was cool though :)
<n8tuser> cedrichurst-> but the file it may need is not on the current dir?
<Shadoweaver> Ok, I am a bit confused.  I am new to xubuntu and trying to learn how to program in c++.  What is ment by compiling the program?
<dad> that's hopeless.;;; I GIVE UP....
<Jack_Sparrow> Shadoweaver Please see the link from Ubottu above on compiling
<Shadoweaver> ok.
<Jack_Sparrow> dad is this a 6600 nvidia?
<cedrichurst> oCean_: yeah, that's possible
<n8tuser> cedrichurst-> it uses its own jre? so that maybe the case
<dad> nope, a nForce610/GF7050
<ActionParsnip> Shadoweaver: source code is plain text that coders write to make a program work. They use common libraries and functions to work. If you want to compile you will make a binary (or program) which your system can run to make the program work
<datakid> hey, I set focus=strict under metacity in gconf-editor on unbuntu intrepid...do I need to restart gnome for it to take effect?
<cedrichurst> n8tuser: yeah, it does use its own jre
<Jack_Sparrow> dad sorry, have not seen or dealt with one of those
<cedrichurst> is there a way to determine which file it's looking for
<xahuar>  /msg NickServ identify noporolo
<dad> and what about a GF9400GT?
<ActionParsnip> Shadoweaver: as a basic user you cacn probably install pre-compiled packages (the stuff you apt-get) and achieve the same end
<Jack_Sparrow> xahuar go change your password NOW
<oCean_> cedrichurst: do a "file ./install" Does that return something like "executable" ?
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: d'oh ;0
<Like> np
<xaos11> I liek 64 bit
<dad> This computer had a GF9400GT in PCI Xpress, with a ECS motherboard and a nForce610/GF7050 on-board chipset
<Like> i be nedd that
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip not like most of us have not made that same mistake
<datakid> Jack_Sparrow, i did it this morning, doh
<datakid> annoying
<oCean_> cedrichurst: use "strace -f ./install 2>/tmp/debug.txt" to trace the execution. Output of strace is in /tmp/debug.txt. Search that file for the missing file(name)
<Jack_Sparrow> Like /join #ubuntu-es           or /join #ubuntu-pt               or /join #ubuntu-br
<LeoWei> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cedrichurst> elf 32-bit lsb executable, intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: true
<Like> Jack_Sparrow,  how make mf :)
<Shadoweaver> Jack_Sparrow:  Thanks for the info.  That helps.  But do I really need to compile a program that I am writing in order to run it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shadoweaver Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Shadoweaver unless bash script or something.. but yes
<sriramoman> i have to run <timidity `locate tempest`> but certain directories returned by locate command create errors if spaces exist in their names. where am i supposed to insert the quotes?
<Chousuke> there's a C interpreter too
<Chousuke> but usually you wouldn't use such a thing.
<adubz> i want to have a drive mount everytime ubuntu loads instead of having to issue the mount command
<adubz> can someone help me with this
<jrib> adubz: filesystem?
<adubz> yes
<oCean_> adubz: add the drive/partition to /etc/fstab file
<Jack_Sparrow> Shadoweaver You may want to spend some time in CC++ channel or one of the many others
<nextma> #openobject
<Like> :=))
<Dillizar> xsensors
<Shadoweaver> I am sure that my tutorial I found on it will explain any further ANNOYING question I may have.  If I have any questions that are not covered in my tutorial can you help?
<jrib> adubz: I mean *what* filesystem?
<Dillizar> !xsensors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsensors
<Shadoweaver> cc++ channel?
<xaos11> lol
<Dillizar> !sensors-x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sensors-x
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib morning..  can you talk with Like.. he is from Uraguay and seems to be having language issues
<adubz> its a slave hard drive i added
<Dillizar> !x-sensors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-sensors
<cedrichurst> oCean_: http://rifers.org/paste/show/8773
<zleap> erm
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<adubz> my master comes up and this one comes up as scsi device annd i cant click on it when OS loads
<zleap> adubz try fdisk -l to get the correct partition
<oCean_> adubz: see next link for wiki page on fstab https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: unfortunately I was just about to walk out the door
<zleap> a normal hdd should mount surely
<Dillizar> why x-sensors are not working for me
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib np
<cedrichurst> oCean_: should i just install coreutils, then?
<adubz> i know the correct name b/c i can mount its /dev/sdb1
<Ascavasaion> what port (/dev/something) does  an infrared port use?
<zleap> ok
<cedrichurst> i thought that came with ubuntu out the box
<Shadoweaver> not right now of course.  I guess I could always come back here.
<adubz> not sure of the parameters i add in but ill ssee what i can do with fstab
<oCean_> cedrichurst: that's a start
<Shadoweaver> Thanks ubottu
<n8tuser> cedrichurst-> perhaps read up on how to install that..
<Jack_Sparrow> Shadoweaver ubottu is a bot that we trigger to present factoids to users in channel
<cedrichurst> will do
<oCean_> cedrichurst: indeed. coreutils, and try again
<adubz> /dev/sdb1       /media/tb       auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0     <--- does that look good that is the line  i added to fstab
<jrib> adubz: depends on the answer to my question, but now I must go...
<cedrichurst> sudo apt-get install coreutils -> "coreutils is already the newest version"
<cedrichurst> is there an internationalized version of coreutils i need to install
<Like> how make a file into the c++ chanel
<cedrichurst> the langpack
<xaos11> yay firefox finally in the repository
<oCean_> adubz: the third field (where you specify 'auto') should represent a filesystemtype. like ext3, ntfs ...
<Shadoweaver> Jack_Sparrow:  Sorry annoying question,  what is a "bot"?
<Dillizar> i have problems with my totem! An error occurred Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<quibbler> my system sounds in hardy are no longer working.....however sound in general is fine...could anyone shed some light  as to why?
<xaos11> Shadoweaver: it's a program that submits automated replies
<xaos11> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<oCean_> adubz: and your line should end "0 0", not only "0" - each line contains 6 fields.
<Jack_Sparrow> Shadoweaver silly software program pretending it is a human...  :)   scripted user perhaps..
<adubz> k im giong to reboot
<Shadoweaver> Oh.  Ok.  I get it!  Thanks.
<adubz> ill come back and let you guys now how it worked
<oCean_> adubz: not necessary
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<adubz> oCean what do you mean
<oCean_> adubz: type "mount -a"
<adubz> how can i test then
<Jack_Sparrow> oCean_ Still nice to know when something worked..
<oCean_> adubz: that's what happens each boot sequence
<Like> upgrade grub dont work
<Jack_Sparrow> adubz yes.. run mount -a
<Dillizar> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Dillizar> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Like> totem have the codec
<Jack_Sparrow> Like we need full and complete questions and your language barrier seems to be a problem here
<H8_Machine> I have a problem- on my kernel 2.6.28.1 in 8.10, after installing nvidia-glx-180 from repos, glx module won't load at start, because xserver is using xorg.conf.failsafe all the time
<H8_Machine> any solution?
<Like> wll im reading the licences today
<adubz> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<Like> sorry mf Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> H8_Machine Where did you get that kernel.  running jaunty perhaps?
<Dillizar> like use google translator pls :) its the best
<oCean_> adubz: what did you specify for filesystem in /etc/fstab? You had 'auto'. I told you to change
<H8_Machine> Jack_Sparrow: i compiled it myself
<adubz> /dev/sdb1       /media/1.5tb       vfat    default 0 0
<oCean_> adubz: is the directory /media/1.5tb existing?
<adubz> yes
<adubz> i had to create it
<adubz> in order to attempt mount -a
<Ascavasaion> Whoever invented Infrared... hope you dieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!
<CyL> How do I restore windows MBR after installing ubuntu?
<MuffloN^> How do I unhide a NTFS partition in Linux?
<oCean_> adubz: and "fdisk -l /dev/sdb" tells you that there is 1 partition /dev/sdb1 with vfat?
<MuffloN^> lilo is my boot manager
<Boohbah_> CyL: if you restore the windows MBR you won't be able to boot ubuntu. are you sure you want to do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> CyL restoring mbr will kill ubuntu grub..
<Jack_Sparrow> CyL are you just trying to get windows included in your grub menu?
<oCean_> Ascavasaion: that's not nice
<adubz> /dev/sdb1               1      182401  1465136001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<CyL> Boohbah_, Jack_Sparrow: I can still run from the live cd and install grub on ubuntuś partition
<adubz> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> MuffloN^ What release of ubuntu are you using
<Ascavasaion> oCean_: Ja well... too bad for him.
<Shadoweaver> !c++ tutorial
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ tutorial
<oCean_> adubz: use ntfs-3g for filesystem type in your /etc/fstab
<MuffloN^> 8.10
<adubz> k
<Jack_Sparrow> CyL install grub on the mbr of the bootable sda drive
<Dillizar> i have installed flash player 10! but when i open my firefox its showing that i have 9! how can i fix this
<CyL> Jack_Sparrow: nope, I'd really like to restore windows MBR... I must use windows in work, I installed ubuntu to give it a try, but every time I start my computer i gets on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> MuffloN^ and why lilo?  we use grub by default
<adubz> mount -a ran fine
<MuffloN^> Jack_Sparrow: Because it's easier to manager with Linux Live
<adubz> let me see if drive is accessible
<oCean_> adubz: ok!
<Jack_Sparrow> CyL are you in ubuntu now.. or on livecd
<SunnyDP> Dzillar: in a terminal window type: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<CyL> Jack_Sparrow: besides this, I think it is easier to include ubuntu in windows boot menu
<CyL> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu
<Dillizar> SunnyDP, k but i think it will not do any thing
<Jack_Sparrow> CyL then you need help from the windows people on editing their boot.ini
<CyL> Jack_Sparrow: that would be allright for me to do
<Jack_Sparrow> CyL and it is not easier
<adubz> nice it appears all is working now
<tuna-fish> Hi. How can I change the language that an user starts with when more than one language is installed?
<MuffloN^> Well, Jack_Sparrow: Got any ideas?
<oCean_> adubz: that's how we like it :)
<Dillizar> SunnyDP, flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<adubz> yep thanks man
<Jack_Sparrow> MuffloN^ Nope
<CyL> Jack_Sparrow: isn't kind of a virtual package that restores windows MBR?
<SunnyDP> Dizilar: now type: sudo apt-get upgrade
<SunnyDP> and then
<SunnyDP> Dizilar: now type: sudo apt-get update
<SunnyDP> and after that try the flashplugin afgain
<Jack_Sparrow> CyL we used to have ms0sys or something, but I think it was pulled.. just use a windows boot disk and get help from the windows channel
<LeoWei> hat the command to restart any app?
<LeoWei> !restart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart
<LeoWei> what*
<jeeves_Moss> how do I set up BlueProx?  I can't get it to lock my system with my phone
<oCean_> MuffloN^: unhide ?
<MuffloN^> Yes, it gets set as hidden it seems
<SunnyDP> LeoWei the kill command ?
<CyL> Jack_Sparrow: I don't have a wind boot disk, since I'm on a laptop without floppy...
<Odd-rationale> LeoWei: send it the SIGUP signal?
<LeoWei> kill command? i just awnt to restart my no-ip application
<Jack_Sparrow> CyL windows cd will  work
<CyL> Jack_Sparrow: I'm almost sure that there such a package, as I recall doing this trough a package in the past
<oCean_> MuffloN^: When, where... ? "sudo fdisk -l" does not show your partitions?
<SunnyDP> LeoWei: close and restart
<MuffloN^> oCean_: Oh it shows it, and it can be seen and used in Linux
<MuffloN^> Too bad booting Windows 7 and trying to use it there, is a no go
<cedrichurst> oCean_ & n8tuser: so i verified that i have coreutils installed, and i have the /usr/share/locale-langpacks/en langpack installed
<MuffloN^> /dev/sda2            5737       13288    60653564   17  Hidden HPFS/NTFS
<cedrichurst> but how do i get the en_US-UTF8 langpack
<oCean_> MuffloN^: ow ok. And that is Linux' fault?
<MuffloN^> oCean_: Actually, yes, it's lilo's fault
<MuffloN^> or well, partly my fault as well
<oCean_> MuffloN^: :)
<MuffloN^> But it's still partly lilo's as well, I'm not alone! :P
<SunnyDP> what's a Mufflon ? :D
<n8tuser> cedrichurst-> what does the site say about the need to use coreutils?
<MuffloN^> A mufflon is a sheep
<cedrichurst> n8tuser: which site?
<DarkKnight> i have gzip installed but i am still unable to access a gzip file...
<Symmetria> question, if I need to rebuild my kernel from scratch, how do I extract my current kernel config so I dont have to go through and reconfigure the new kernel from step 1
<n8tuser> cedrichurst-> whereever you downloaded that program you're attempting to install
<Symmetria> I've done it before I just cant remeber how
<oCean_> cedrichurst: sorry, no clue to that langpack..
<cedrichurst> n8tuser: oh, it doesn't
<cedrichurst> it's officially only supported on rhel & suse
<DarkKnight> i have gzip installed but i am still unable to access a gzip file...can anyone help
<n8tuser> cedrichurst-> then why are you asking it here in ubuntu?
<IcyPolecat> hiya, can anyone help with an ATI dual head config problem - running Intrepid 32bit
<LeoWei> there is no software running and cannot close and restart SunnyDP
<Pici> DarkKnight: How are you trying to access it?
<cedrichurst> n8tuser: bc ubuntu is the distribution i'm using currently, and i'm trying to avoid installing rhel or suse
<oCean_> MuffloN^: well, were are the lilo addicts when you need'em. What could lilo've done to that partition?
<DarkKnight> Pici; i just clicked on the folder and tried opening it and it says archive type not supported
<n8tuser> cedrichurst -> i suggest you read up from their web site and find out whats needed to run it on diff distros
<c0rrupt0r> I am having audio problems with ubuntu intrepid. I don't believe I am a member of the audio group. I have executed the command "groups" in terminal and here is what i get: c0rrupt0r adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare ..What shall I do or how to become a member of the audio Group
<MuffloN^> oCean_: Flag it as hidden
<MuffloN^> There is a fdisk command for this
<MuffloN^> To change the partition type
<MuffloN^> BUT WHAT THE HECK IS IT
<Pici> DarkKnight: Perhaps its not really gzipped. Ubuntu has support for gzipped files out of the box.
<cedrichurst> n8tuser: ok, thanks
<mandragora22> hi can anyone help me saving my system?
<cedrichurst> i think i have a lead on the langpack thing
<Pici> DarkKnight: If you want to try from a terminal. You can do: gunzip file.gz
<n8tuser> MuffloN^ -> on the fdisk menu   choose m  for help
<DarkKnight> Pici; actually i backed up my home directory... and i just wanted to see it
<mun> does anyone know of any way to test the bandwidth using the console, or any bandwidth testing sites that works with lynx?
<^FANTASY^> ПРИВЕТУШКА
<Pici> !ru | ^FANTASY^
<ubottu> ^FANTASY^: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ikonia> mun: ntop ?
<^FANTASY^> О.о Пасиба
<roger_padactor> hello, i installed ubuntu over abuntu but it added it as another operating system how do i get rid of the old one so its not there anymore?
<rohan__> how do install GRUB,through a live CD,just GRUB
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> !grub > rohan__
<ubottu> rohan__, please see my private message
<mun> ikonia: but does it allow me to test both my download and upload bandwidths?
<ikonia> mun: that's just he card through put
<mun> ikonia: yeah that's what i thought
<c0rrupt0r> I am having audio problems with ubuntu intrepid. I don't believe I am a member of the audio group. I have executed the command "groups" in terminal and here is what i get: c0rrupt0r adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare ..What shall I do or how to become a member of the audio Group
<ikonia> mun: there are many websites like broadbandspeedtest.net
<Enissay> What is transmission-remote for transmission client?
<Ascavasaion> How do I check if my notebook has bluetooth?  I did a lspci and lsusb but nothing looks positive there
<rohan__> will that reinstall just GRUB???
<dny> hi! does anyone uses netbeans 6.5 on a multi screen system? is it possible to detach the whole editor? i mean i can detach single documents and position them on the other screen, but new documents are opened again within the ide...
<mun> ikonia: yeah but most of the sites use flash
<ikonia> mun: granted
<mariam> hi folks
<CyL> Jack_Sparrow: just in case, I guess I found a solution using a package called mbr, wich is still matained
<CyL> I'm going to reboot now, to test it, thanks for your help
<c0rrupt0r> can anyone help me please thank you
<c0rrupt0r> I am having audio problems with ubuntu intrepid. I don't believe I am a member of the audio group. I have executed the command "groups" in terminal and here is what i get: c0rrupt0r adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare ..What shall I do or how to become a member of the audio Group
<dhruvasagar> hey guys, is there some way to filter out messages only from a particular user in a channel in IRC ?
<bryant> How can you tell if Ubuntu is using a proprietary driver?
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: depends on your client
<ikonia> bryant: for what device ?
<ikonia> bryant: system->administration->hardware driver gui
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: I am using chatzilla, which one are you using?
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: irssi
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: so can we filter?
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: check your client documents
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: I'm sure you can
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: you mean logs?
<gotgnu> what is the name of the new automatix installer
<mariam> i have a weir issue, i have an nvidia graphic card and i'm using nvidia-glx-new package in kubuntu hardy, when the computer boots the x server does'nt start and a if i try to execute startx by hand it says that don't found the nvidia gpu or the kernel driver or the files of the driver, then if i execute sudo modprobe -r nvidia the X server starts with no problem, ç
<ikonia> dropbear: no real time
<gotgnu> altomatix or something
<ikonia> gotgnu: doesn't exist any more
<mariam> ¿how can i fix that?
<ikonia> gotgnu: automatix is dead and gone
<bryant> For my video card
<wikkedfin> you dont need automatix
<ikonia> bryant: check the gui I suggested
<wikkedfin> everything you need you can do without
<gotgnu> there is a new one I just can't think of the name
<ikonia> gotgnu: then its not supported here
<ikonia> gotgnu: and as mentioned - you don't need it, its a dead concept
<c0rrupt0r> I am having audio problems with ubuntu intrepid. I don't believe I am a member of the audio group. I have executed the command "groups" in terminal and here is what i get: c0rrupt0r adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare ..What shall I do or how to become a member of the audio Group
<wikkedfin> wikkedfin@ubuntu:~$ groups
<wikkedfin> wikkedfin adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<wikkedfin> my sound works fine
<matador> hi
<Chousuke> c0rrupt0r: adduser c0rrupt0r audio
<annie> can any 1 help me
<annie> i m new in ubuntu
<Chousuke> c0rrupt0r: then log out and log back in
<gotgnu> ok I got it sorry it was ubuntu tweek
<roger_padactor> hello, installed new unbuntu over the old one, went thru the install process and made a partition. i thought it would format the drive and reinstall everything, but it didn't it added it as another operating system and now i can mount my old ubuntu. how do i get rid of this?
<annie> matador :
<annie> hi
<annie> matador: will u help me
<c0rrupt0r> Chousuke: Thank you
<ikonia> annie: ask a question
<ricky_clarkson> I have a wonky X configuration for some reason, and would like to stop X.
<ricky_clarkson>  /etc/init.d/gdm stop says [ OK ], but does nothing.
<annie> ikonia :
<ricky_clarkson> What should I do?
<annie> hi sir
<david__> hello
<ricky_clarkson> I am ssh'd into the machine running these commands.
<annie> How can i install data 1x driver
<david__> i'm looking for help with my ubuntu 8.10 system
<david__> i have problems with the atheros pci wireless card
<david__> i've tried everything on all the forums and I still can't get it to work
<ali1234> if i deleted a system file, how can i restore it with apt/synaptic?
<bjay> ricky_clarkson: sudo /etc....
<ali1234> david__: what card?
<oCean_> Ascavasaion: See next link on bluetooth setup: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup.
<david__> thanks - atheros AR242X
<orifice_work> ugh
<ricky_clarkson> bjay: Yes, I did that.
<david__> right now I'm using a wired connection to get online
<orifice_work> I've imaged a drive onto a larger drive
<ricky_clarkson> bjay: Bah.  I believed I had.  An error would be nice.
<ricky_clarkson> Thanks.
<ali1234> david__: did you try installing linux-backports-modules-intrepid?
<orifice_work> I've imaged a drive to a larger drive but grub won't start even if I install it manually after (w/ grub -> root (hd0,0) -> setup(hd0).  The process seems to proceed fine though.  Is there a step I'm missing
<annie> ikonia: r u der
<jacobi> any experts here on connecting a linksys router to a verizon westell dsl moden while running Ubuntu 8.04?
<david__> i did try installing the backports module
<david__> that didn't work
<annie> can any one help me to connect my BSNL data 1x mobile dial up modem
<david__> should i do it again
<ali1234> david__: did it actually use the module ath5k?
<annie> can any one help me to connect my BSNL data 1x mobile dial up modem
<david__> that i don't know
<david__> how can I tell if it saw it?
<ricky_clarkson> When I start X, it appears corrupt.  Is there something I should run?
<ikonia> annie: yes, ask a question
<ali1234> david__: check dmesg
<ricky_clarkson> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg # doesn't fix it.
<david__> I'll do that now
<annie> can any one help me to connect my BSNL data 1x mobile dial up modem
<dhruvasagar> annie: what problems are you facing?
<ikonia> annie: I don't even know what that kit is, let me google it, I suspect it's a win modem
<annie> ikonia:  how can i install driver
<ali1234> david__: there are two different drivers for atheros cards, ath_pci aka madwifi hal which is the old driver, and ath5k/ath9k which is the new driver.
<dhruvasagar> ikonia: BSNL is a ISP
<david__> OKAY
<Shadoweaver> I am trying to learn how to use a program language.  C++ seems a bit out of my league.  What language should a beginner to unix start?
<annie> dhruvasagar: how can i install driver
<annie> i have data 1x Huaie mobile modem
<david__> sorry about the caps
<david__> I did the dmesg and I see where I tried to use ndiswrapper
<ali1234> david__: the old driver isn't really updated much, but the new driver is still not really ready. so you have to try both, and with the new driver you may have to try multiple different versions of it before you find one that works
<david__> ouch
<david__> so what is the procedure i need to follow?
<ikonia> dhruvasagar: ahh thank you
<dhruvasagar> annie: how do you connect to your modem?
<ali1234> david__: it depends exactly which card you have
<dhruvasagar> annie: usb/com ?
<annie> Huwawei modem
<freegoo> guy what virtual machine software should i run? qume, vmware, xen?? are any faster thwan otherws???
<david__> i understand that but are there specific steps I need to follow once I load the backports package
<david__> ?
<annie> i have only windows driver
<annie> ikonia: i have only windows driver
<ali1234> david__: the backports package didnt work for me
<ali1234> david__: for others it does
<ikonia> annie: the windows driver is not usable, I'm just trying to find info on the modem
<Shadoweaver> Is bash an easy language to learn?  If so where does one start?
<david__> i understand
<dhruvasagar> annie: drivers are for a modem, ubuntu should be able to support it out of the box in my opinion
<dhruvasagar> annie: have you tried to connect to the modem?
<ikonia> Shadoweaver: not really an ubuntu question
<Aiot> Hey everyone!
<Myrth> anyone can recommend mysql gui for ubuntu?
<ikonia> Shadoweaver: have a look around the web
<ali1234> david__: you can also try compiling the latest ath5k/ath9k drivers from source which gets you a newer one, that did work for me
<ikonia> Myrth: mysql-admin
<david__> i have tried wpa_supplicant, wicd,  ndiswrapper, and every other thing I could find
<dhruvasagar> Myrth you can install MySQL admin package
<ali1234> david__: however there's no point messing around with that unless you know for sure which driver you are currently testing :)
<Myrth> is that the best available?
<david__> LOL
<Guest98514> hello ppl, does anyone know any free sms gateway?
<david__> that makes sense
<Guest98514> provider?
<dhruvasagar> Myrth: check out synaptic, it is available indeed
<jiffe92> why am I seeing this when that version of the package doesn't even exist on the repository?  'Get:7 http://repository.jiffe.com hardy/main pamldap 1.8.2-2ubuntu2 [99.5kB]'
<annie> ikonia: the modem name is Huawei EC325
<Shadoweaver> Ok.  Your right.  Sorry.  But I do have a hard drive that I would like to mount to xubuntu but, I don't know how.  Can anyone help with this?
<Aiot> I'm having a problem getting the Nvidia drivers working on a Dell xps m1340 with a Nvidia 9500m card.  If I install any of the restricted drivers and reboot I get a black screen that says "No Screens" and I cant start X.  Any help would be awsome
<jiffe92> I did an apt-get update, but this didn't seem to fix it
<Guest98514> or such a gateway that I can install on ubuntu?
<annie> dhruvasagar: Yes i had tried
<david__> should I disable the support for atheros 5XXX in my hardware drivers section?
<ali1234> david__: probably
<ali1234> david__: is that from ndiswrapper?
<dhruvasagar> Aiot: you should try and installing the drivers from synaptic instead of the hardware section....
<david__> i think so
<Aiot> I have tried it both ways
<Aiot> I have reinstalled Ubuntu 8.10 7 times now
<Aiot> have also tried to use the beta 180.29 driver
<dhruvasagar> Aiot: what version Nvidia drivers did you install?
<annie> dhruvasagar: i dont know the driver is detected or not
<dhruvasagar> hmm
<Aiot> I have tried the 177, 172 and the 180.29
<Aiot> err 173
<david__> okay - i've deactivated the support for the atheros card in the hardware drivers section
<Aiot> no matter which ones I try, once I reboot I cant startx
<ali1234> david__: is the backports module still installed?
<dhruvasagar> annie: hmmm I am not very much aware about it sorry, try here you should get help
<annie> ikonia: did u found any thing
<ikonia> annie: nope, not yet
<Aiot> would the no screens error be a xorg.config issue?
<dhruvasagar> annie: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Aiot> I have tried to let nvidia config the file and also the defualt from the restricted drivers
<annie> dhruvasagar: i m very very new to linux
<ali1234> david__: you need to first disable the old driver: put a line "blacklist ath_pci" into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local
<ali1234> david__: then install the backports module and reboot
<ali1234> david__: after reboot do "sudo modprobe ath5k" and check dmesg
<ali1234> david__: you might need to use ath9k instead
<dhruvasagar> annie: its alright, you'll make it :)
<ali1234> david__: if it still doesn't work try the daily snapshot
<fr00d> Hello!
<annie> dhruvasagar: can i get the manual of ubuntu as i have just migrated from windows
<fr00d> Do I have to be worried about this suspicious file found by chkrookit? /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-xen/volatile/.mounted
<dhruvasagar> annie: you should just search in google....
<Pici> annie: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<annie> dhruvasagar: i had but i ddnt got the manual
<ricky_clarkson> When I do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, I don't get asked any graphics questions, only keyboard ones.
<Aiot> Anyone a Video card expert ;-)
<dhruvasagar> annie: you should try System->Help & Support
<annie> Pici: can i get manual der
<annie> dhruvasagar: i cantunderstand that help
<dhruvasagar> annie: why is that?
<Shadoweaver> Hey, maybe someone could explain why my copy of xubuntu runs like a herd of turtles stampeding through penut butter and the the response time is a force to be reckond with?
<Aiot> Are there any Ubuntu shops you can send them your laptop and pay to have it installed and working with all the drivers?
<david__> sorry - my son called
<annie> dhurvasagar: coz one of my frd had done all these
<david__> thanks alil234
<annie> dhurvasagar: so i m able to talk
<fr00d> apt-file search and dpkg -S didn't find the file /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-xen/volatile/.mounted whose file is that?
<david__> I'm going to follow your instructions now
<annie> dhurvasagar: even i dont know to install
<annie> dhurvasagar: i nill in linux.
<ali1234> david__: good luck
<Aiot> lol @ shadoweaver
<AwaDoV> hi
<dhruvasagar> annie: that's not a problem
<david__> blacklist ath_pci was already in the file
<Pici> annie: Like I said. https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/index.html is a good place to start.
<Wizzup> Aiot:
<dhruvasagar> annie: you will get to know things
<Shadoweaver> Any suggestions?
<annie> dhurvasagar: where is control panel
<david__> I'm install the backports module now
<Wizzup> Why not install it yourself, this channel is here for support and help. I am sure you will manage to install it
<Wizzup> annie: What exactly do you want to change. Also, what Desktop envoriment are you on. Do you have Gnome or KDE?
<jiffe92> I have a program I want to make a package of, it is a commercial program that has an install process, I'll need to be able to track what files are created, anyone know a good way to do this?
<Aiot> I have it installed however I CAN NOT GET the nvidia driver installed.  I actually just got done doing all the updates on a fresh install of 8.10 (8th time reinstalling).  Every time I try to enable the nvidia drivers and reboot I get welcomed with a Black screen letting me know it cant startx
<jiffe92> the machine I am installing it on is not an active machine so determining any new files would probably be good enough
<AwaDoV> hi
<AwaDoV> how i can make the taskbar bigger
<Wizzup> Aiot: System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers
<AwaDoV> ?
<SunnyDP> awadov
<SunnyDP> right click on it
<david__> i reinstalled the backports for intrepid
<dhruvasagar> annie: Sytem menu has most of the administrative
<Wizzup> Oh right. Aiot, ehm. So the actual config does not work?
<SunnyDP> and go to properties
<david__> now I'm going to reboot and rejoin this chat - thanks
<Aiot> Wizzup: if I activate one of those drivers (even the reccomended ones) and reboot I cant startx
<BTuser93> hi
<SunnyDP> change pixel size :D
<SunnyDP> right ???
<Bolin> How do i recieve files via bluetooth from another bluetooth device?
<Wizzup> Aiot: I see... Ehm. Did you try sudo nvidia-xconfig before logging out?
<BTuser93> #ubuntu-fr
<Myrtti> Bolin: if you're in Ubuntu, install gnome-bluetooth and use the gnome-obex-server to receive
<AwaDoV> noooooooooooo
<BTuser93> why i can not go to unbuntu-fr??
<Shadoweaver> Does anyone else have problems with xubuntu locking up on them?
<Aiot> Wizzup: no, but I did run it once I couldnt startx
<macman> whats the best website to find my up and down speed of my dsl ?
<Pici> BTuser93: type: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Bolin> Myrtti: Will try that .. thanks
<[nrx]> hi all. After a recent update, none of my multimedia works. I get the usual startup sound when Ubuntu launches however, if i want to view a video file or listen to music (local or streamed) ubuntu hangs (I can't change windows, launch or close but mouse works). Can anyone suggest a resolution?
<profanephobia> whats it called when i want to workstations to boot from a image on a ubuntu server, and can it be done without the use of hdds?
<annie> dhurvasagar: there is no option for driver installation
<Aiot> it reconfig'd my xorg file however it still couldnt startx
<BTuser93> no it s not ok
<BTuser93> :-(
<Myrtti> BTuser93: do you get some error message?
<trygg> i can mount a hdd anywhere, including within my home folder right?
<Wizzup> Aiot: And what did it output?
<BTuser93> no i dont thing
<Aiot> wizzup: the xorg file?
<Wizzup> No, nvidia-xconfig
<Wizzup> Did it say it was succesful?
<abc> im running ubuntu on a netbook with a 9" screen. sometimes windows are too large all i can't see the whole window. i have to scroll up and down to see the full window.. any fix for that for the window to resize automatically?
<Bolin> Myrtti: I installed it but how do i start it?
<Aiot> wizzup: let me activate the driver and sudo run the config.  I'll tell you extactly.  Worst case I just reinstall for  a9th time
<Wizzup> Aiot: I am sure you can disable the drivers without reinstalling
<Myrtti> Bolin: you should get an entry to your applications menu with "Bluetooth File Sharing"
<Bolin> There it is.. didnt see it first:)
<Aiot> Wizzup:  Well I'm not that good with linux to know what to do without a gui
<Myrtti> !away > jos-away
<ubottu> jos-away, please see my private message
<hacker_kid> when i create a user with users and groups a home folder isnt created for them
<Aiot> Wizzup:  so I just reinstall.  Prolly faster to spend 15 mins reinstalling then poke around tryin to startx without the driver again
<Wizzup> Aiot: There is probably an easy way. I'd tell you to google how to deactivate them, but meh.
<orifice_work> Under what conditions would grub not be detected on boot after a #grub -> root (hd0,0) -> setup (hd0)  command ?
<Aiot> Wizzup: alright, going to activate and sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Aiot> 1 sec
<Wizzup> Aiot: Let's pray
<Jack_Sparrow> orifice_work if sda1 did not contain ubuntu with a /boot folder
<Wizzup> Aiot: You might also want to nvidia-settings before logging out
<Wizzup> see if it states that you have to enable it
<Aiot> Wizzup:  lucky number 8 eh?
<Wizzup> Aiot: :p
<AwaDoV> my screen resolution is 1024-784 or something like that ... and no thing better although the card on windows support many resolution better ?
<Shadoweaver> Can anyone tell me where to find help with my system.  The bot it not much help.
<AwaDoV> how i can fix ?
<Wizzup> AwaDoV: Did you install the drivers for your video card?
<orifice_work> Jack_Sparrow: would grub stage1 at least start though and print a message about not being able to find stage 2 or 1.5 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> orifice_work what os is on sda1
<Aiot> Wizzup: k activated and ran nvidia-xconfig.  Output some warnings about "No layout specified constructing implicit layout section using screen defualt screen" and "Unable to find corepointer in X configuration, attempting to add new corepointer section"
<orifice_work> it's fedora
<IcyPolecat> hi again, now seriously need help with ATI dual head config - I've aticonfiged, tried to use the Catalyst control centre and am still stuck with 2 monitors, seperate X sessions (or looks like) and a res of 1024 x 768 on both... HELP PLEASE!!!
<orifice_work> it has the same boot structure as ubuntu though
<Wizzup> Aiot: Just a sec
<Shadoweaver> I went to the help and support and got this bot thing.  It answered some of my questions but did not resolve the ultimate problem.  Can anyone help?
<orifice_work> grub in /boot/grub
<rootrot> Hi how do i use wget to copy a entire directory from a website
<Aiot> Wizzup: it says it created a new x configuration file
<Wizzup> Aiot: That should be good then
<AwaDoV> hey sunnyDP
<Aiot> Wizzup: k here goes a reboot
<Wizzup> Aiot:
<SunnyDP> yeah?
<Wizzup> Just log out
<xenol> hey. i got problems with running dust cold theme in other distro than ubuntu. i got murrine-svn and themes installed but it's not working
<zippytech2> whats the trick to setting a static ip on 8.04
<Aiot> Wizzup: k loging out
<Shadoweaver> Where does one find a human help and support from the help and support team?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shadoweaver There is a fee for that service.. canonical
<Pici> Shadoweaver: This is the official Ubuntu support channel.  If you have a question, just ask it (all on one line).
<baltazor> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shadoweaver> I am brand new to this xubuntu thing and it runs slower than windows2000.  What gives!
<baltazor> !codec
<baltazor> !mp3
<Aiot> Wizzup: Same issue as the other 7 tries
<Aiot> Wizzup: asking me to login via cousel no gui
<Fersure> iTunes 8.0.2.20 stopped
<Aiot> wizzup:  I try to log in and it says "Fatal Error: No Screens found"
<Wizzup> Aiot: Hmmmmm
<Shadoweaver> I was told this copy of xubuntu I have would make my computer run better.  I am having more troubles with it than I know how to deal with.
<Wizzup> Aiot: Check the xorg.conf
<Pici> Shadoweaver: If you would elaborate what sort of issues you are having we may be able to help you.
<Jack_Sparrow> Shadoweaver Please ask direct questions.  all on one line.  relating to your problem or issue
<calamari> often when something linux runs really slow, i find its because you dont have all the correct drivers installed
<Wizzup> Does it have a section screen?
<Aiot> Wizzup: I get a xinit: Connection refused (errno 111) and xinit no such process (errno 3)
<Wizzup> Aiot: vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maria> hello
<maria> i have a network problem with my newly installed 8.04
<Shadoweaver> Well, it loads things at a snails pace.  Every now and then it will lock up.  And when I run ANY program, the keyboard response seems delayed.  Help!
<Aiot> Wizzup:  yes it has a screen section
<Wizzup> What does it say
<Wizzup> ehm, paste at pastebin.com
<maria> seems that everytime I restart my PC I have to manually reenter the securtiy WPA to get my internet connection to work
<maria> any ideas where the problem lies
<profanephobia> i need for my workstations (with no hdds) to boot from an image on the network, can someone point me towards a tutorial to get me started please?
<annie> how can iknow dat my hardware is detected or not?
<Aiot> Wizzup:  1 sec work calls
<maria> i tried manual IP and dhcp
<Wizzup> ok Aiot
<maria> either way i always have to reenter the WPA
<annie> how can iknow dat my hardware is detected or not?
<Wizzup> maria: Ah. So wireless problems
<IcyPolecat> anyone?
<annie> can any one helpme?
<maria> Wizzup.  Im a windows user and just jumped ship to Ubuntu
<Wizzup> Hm, are you sure there's no reconnect option?
<annie> can any one help me
<maria> Wizzup.  Im not Linux savvy but i do know networks
<jStefan> !translation
<annie> maria: same here
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about translation
<maria> Wizzup...reconnect is not the problem...the other users in the house have connection to the external IP
<fiftyone> howdy all, where is the best place to get games for linux?
<maria> Wizzup...only the Ubuntu machine, i have to manually reenter the WPA
<Wizzup> maria: I understand that,
<Wizzup> I'll google a bit
<Wizzup> http://linuxoutlaws.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=766
<fiftyone> never been a gamer but i do like a good game now and again
<Wizzup> maria: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769829&page=1
<Shadoweaver> When I was running windows 2000, my computer worked fine.  But, my father told me if I used xubuntu 8.10 it would run 10 times faster.  Why does it run slow?
<wulonghao> 都是英语我不懂阿
<Wizzup> The answer probably lies there
<Wizzup> Shadoweaver: Did you set up all drivers, what are comp specs, what tasks are running. What is running slow?
<jStefan> I found a bad translation, there is already a suggestion in place in launchpad, but it's been there since 2006-10-11, are there any additional steps needed?
<J-Un17> shadoweaver: what are your computer specs?
<Wizzup> maria: Also, mind that Ubuntu 8.10 has a new Network Manager. It is quite user friendly. You might want to try that if all else fails. (Not that 8.10 is bad)
<fiftyone> guess we dont have alot of gamers here
<IcyPolecat> please - can anyone assist?
<sathyrion> I'm a small-time gamer
<J-Un17> has anyone tried that reactor os?
<Shadoweaver> Wizzup, j-Un17:  Well, I have Celeron 533mhz processer with 156mb ram.
<maria> Wizzyup...reading you links now
<ikonia> J-Un17: is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<Wizzup> Shadoweaver: I think that is below the minial specs Ubuntu specified
<Shadoweaver> Just about every program, including the xfce menu take forever to load.
<maria> wizzyup...not sure, where is the option to continously try and connect?
<genii> Shadoweaver: You need more ram
<sathyrion> I run steam source, wow, bf2, gw, left4dead etc..
<Wizzup> You might want to try Damn Small Linux instead
<annie> how caniknow my usb hard ware is detectedor not
<Wizzup> maria: I don't know, I am on 8.10, which has a new network manager
<jStefan> Shadoweaver: you would benefit from more memory
<tonyyarusso> Shadoweaver: it'ss also possible that you didn't specify enough swap space when you installed.
<Shadoweaver> Then why was I told to use this version rather than others
<Aiot> Wizzup:  post bin now
<Shadoweaver> what is swap space tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> annie: dmesg will tell you if it sees it being connected at all.
<J-Un17> shadoweaver: with those specs, i don't think anyything would run incredibly fast
<Wizzup> Aiot: Ok. I hope I can help, I'm not too great with xorg.conf
<tonyyarusso> Shadoweaver: Space on the hard drive that is set up to act as a (slower) extension of RAM, also known as virtual memory.
<Shadoweaver> I hate windows 2000 but, it seems that it worked better.
<Aiot> Wizzup : http://pastebin.com/m5e5c4f01
<maria> wizzyup...im going to update to 8.10
<maria> Wizzyup...bbl
<sathyrion> dsl would run ok
<Wizzup> ok maria
<Wizzup> good luck
<Shadoweaver> Oh, kinda like cache?
<Aiot> Wizzup:  I couldnt copy and paste becuase its on a laptop with no gui and I dont know how to do it any other way
<fiftyone> games, linux, anyone?
<tonyyarusso> Shadoweaver: No, the Windows equivalent is the pagefile.
<Wizzup> Aiot: That looks alright. Is that all, though?
<sathyrion> fiftyone, Yes, What u asking about?
<jStefan> I found a bad translation, there is already a suggestion in place in launchpad, but it's been there since 2006-10-11, are there any additional steps needed?
<Shadoweaver> Oh "pagefile" ok.  How do I go about doing that?
<J-Un17> i would buy a new comp, like a 200 dollar one, or upgrade the mem on it. if you tried to install xp i think it would probubly flip out too\
<Myrtti> jStefan: you could try to get it included upstream
<Aiot> Wizzup for the scren section
<fiftyone> sathyrion,  I am looking for some good linux games, where is the best place to get games for linxu?
<Wizzup> Aiot: It looks alright to me. You might want to alternatively google for your card specs + ubuntu X problems
<Shadoweaver> Do you think that will fix my problems
<mne> Hi, how can I have the OS X exposee effect on gnome using compiz ? There is an expo plugin in compiz, but instead if the OS X expose effect which shows all windows on a desktop (by aligning all windows next to each other so that no window is ontop of another window), the plugin does a different effect
<tonyyarusso> !games | fiftyone
<ubottu> fiftyone: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jStefan> Myrtti, how would i do that? i was thinking more if a bug should be reported and where?
<Wizzup> See if other people had the same problem and have solved it some how
<innociv> what does ubuntu have like mpstat?
<mib_s1zwxgho> Hello friends I had a problem while configuring network settings in Ibex! Can you guys help me out?
<IcyPolecat> hi again, now seriously need help with ATI dual head config - I've aticonfiged, tried to use the Catalyst control centre and am still stuck with 2 monitors, seperate X sessions (or looks like) and a res of 1024 x 768 on both... nothing I do seems to affect this and I'm going quietly crazy here. PS if #ubuntu isn't the place to get answers can someone suggest a more appropriate channel?
<jiffe92> I have a program I want to make a package of, it is a commercial program that has an install process, I'll need to be able to track what files are created, anyone know a good way to do this?
<sathyrion> Linux native games can be found in Add/remove in your Programs menu. Shoothers, puzzles and strategy. Or you can run wine/cedega to get windows titles running
<mib_s1zwxgho> Hello friends I had a problem while configuring network settings in Ibex! Can you guys help me out?
<Myrtti> jStefan: that's exactly what I mean - launchpad is usually used mainly for ubuntu bugs, but sometimes those bugs aren't transported to the original project.
<tonyyarusso> jiffe92: Odds are that you aren't legally allowed to do so.
<Shadoweaver> genii I know I need more ram it is just that I currently can't afford to buy it right now.
<Aiot> Wizzup:  I have several times.  I guess its back to windows.  I hate to go back AGAIN.  Over the past several years I have tried to use linux but I always have Video card issues and I dont know enough to fix them.  I had it all working for a few months however got this new laptop and now .... meh
<sathyrion> Aiot, What GFX Card?
<Wizzup> Aiot: What is your GFX card name?
<Aiot> Nvidia 9500m
<annie> how caniknow my usb hard ware is detectedor not
<Aiot> its a Dell XPS m1340
<jStefan> Myrtti, i think i've identified what i should do, thanks
<genii> Shadoweaver: Well, at least the box is operational for now, even if extremely slow
<sathyrion> Aiot, Simple to install it. Type in consol: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<IcyPolecat> annie: pull up a terminal, plug in the hardware and issue the dmesg command.
<Shadoweaver> However, how does one set up the virtual memory?
<Wizzup> annie: Your question is very vague
<Shadoweaver> True.  But it is aggrivating
<mib_s1zwxgho> Hello friends I had a problem while configuring network settings in Ibex! Can you guys help me out?
<Aiot> Sathyrion:  No matter what nvidia driver I install, once I reboot I cant start x
<sathyrion> Aiot, What is the error in you log?
<Shadoweaver> !virtual memory
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual memory
<Shadoweaver> grr.  stupid bot
<shadeslayer> mib_s1zwxgho: go on
<Shadoweaver> lol
<Wizzup> Aiot: I beleive there is a version 180
<Aiot> Wizzup:  I have tried 180.29
<sathyrion> Aiot, From ubuntu repos?
<Wizzup> Aiot: Darn
<tonyyarusso> !swap | Shadoweaver
<ubottu> Shadoweaver: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Aiot> no didnt see 180 in the ubuntu repo
<[gloom]> hi there
<Shadoweaver> thanks
<sathyrion> Aiot, There is one there
<ChrisRipley> got a nvidia quadro fx 1300. Anyone know how to make it run dual screens?
<mib_s1zwxgho> I am required to manually enter the IP address, dns servers etc so as to connect to internet. When I do so by editing the eth0 properties and save it returns back to aoutomatic DHCP sttings
<J-Un17> shadoweaver: good luck bro
<mib_s1zwxgho> Please help
<sathyrion> nvidia-180-modaliases
<Wizzup> Aiot: What do the X logs say?
<sathyrion> Aiot, nvidia-180-modaliases
<Wizzup> /var/log/Xorg.0.log or something
<Shadoweaver> Hopefully J-Un17 it will help to some extent.
<Aiot> Sathyrion:  doing sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 now
<shadeslayer> J-Un17: i wont help,rather i cant,i have kubuntu
<sathyrion> Aiot, use: sudo apt-get install nvidia-180-modaliases
<Aiot> Sathyrion:  k will do
<shadeslayer> mib_s1zwxgho: enable DHCP then
<Shadoweaver> However, I don't remember having the option of setting up SWAP when I installed xubuntu 2 days ago.
<shadeslayer> on your router
<J-Un17> shadowweaver: yeah, it's one of those things where you need to fix the hardware before fixing the software, but the swap should help out a lil.
<Aiot> Sathyrion:  says it cant find package nvidia-glx-180-modaliases
<J-Un17> shadoweaver: when you installed it, remember where it asked about your partitions?
<tonyyarusso> Shadoweaver: If you used to automatic "do everything for me" option you would never have seen it.
<sathyrion> Aiot, only nvidia-180-modaliases
<Shadoweaver> Yea
<[gloom]> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 from the cd iso (kernel 2.6.27-7). All went fine, LAN worked flawless (RTL8101E/RTL8102E). I just ran the update manager, and it installed among other updates, the new kernel (2.6.27-11) and now I got the interface eth0, but it does not detect when the cable is plugged/unplugged. Any idea about what can be doing this??? Thx
<tonyyarusso> !lowmem | also check this out Shadoweaver
<ubottu> also check this out Shadoweaver: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<Shadoweaver> I know.  I am still learning
<Aiot> Sathyrion:  k, its done.  should I startx or reboot?
<sathyrion> Aiot, reboot
<J-Un17> shadoweaver: DO A MANUAL PARTITION THING, ANd in there you should be able to create the swap then the partition for /
<Wizzup> Aiot: reboot is always easier
<J-Un17> caps lock cruise
<J-Un17> sorry
<SidGBF> Guys... anyone knows where can I find information about Free Software Licenses in a short way? I have no idea where to look for it
<tonyyarusso> SidGBF: can you be more specific?
<J-Un17> sidgbf: wikipedia :)
<Wizzup> SidGBF: www.gnu.org
<skeebo_> Hi guys, I have an external drive with a FAT32 FS running on my ubuntu 8.10 desktop. I was wondering if there is a tool for ubuntu I can use to defrag my external drive?
<shadeslayer> J-Un17: manual partition thing lol
<SunnyDP> of course
<skeebo_> Or would it be ok to mount my external drive to my windows xp vm and defrag it there?
<SunnyDP> juts like any other drive !!!1
<Shadoweaver> Oh, I do remember seeing that.  Do you think it would help to mount my other 10 gig hard drive and set it up for just swap?
<J-Un17> shadeslayer: i'm technical like that :P
<SidGBF> tonyyarusso: I wanted a small paragraph describing it, so I have an idea about wich one I want
<cdavis> I got a document scanner working with Intrepid, can someone suggest a good Document Manage application?
<Aiot> Sathyrion:  Same thing:  cant startx
<cdavis> I want to save nearly everything I receive in paper format
<Aiot> Sathyrion:  do I need to remove the 177 driver?
<tonyyarusso> SidGBF: In terms of comparing different licenses, your best options are wikipedia and the OSI site.
<sathyrion> Aiot, What does the error log say
<SidGBF> OSI?
<maria> Wizzyup....downloading updates now.  Realized that my connection is 1mbit.  How do i tell Ubuntu to use a faster connection...it is a 56mbit card
<LeoWei> i have lamp server but how do i point my domain to my lampserver? my ip is dynamic and i dont have static ip from my isp.
<Shadoweaver> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<J-Un17> shadowweaver: you should only need to use about 3  gigs on the swap, nothin too much. but if you want to go extreme if might work
<LeoWei> !ip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip
<Wizzup> maria: Are you sure the wireless router isn't just 1mbit?
<maria> !wlan driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan driver
<maria> Wizzup....let me look
<lithixium> leonel, I you using a service like dyndns
<Shadoweaver> J-Un17:  Do I find info on how to mount that hard drive and set it up as SWAP on the help page?
<shadeslayer> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<leonel> lithixium: no  I don't
<lithixium> LeoWei, Are you using a service like dyndns
<LeoWei> lithixium: but dyndns gives sub domain
<Aiot> Sathyrion:  I see Nvidia dlloader driver 180.11 amd tjem Primary device is: (EE) No Devices Detected
<lithixium> leonel, sorry, wrong username :P
<LeoWei> lithixium:  then the domain point to that subdomain
<LeoWei> lithixium:  that will be troublesome
<Aiot> Sathyrion:  Datak server error:  No Screens Found
<J-Un17> shadoweaver: if it is a usb, i think as long as it's plugged in when you try to re-install it it should come up, it did with mine, almost destroyed my pron :)
<leonel> lithixium: i know  no problemo
<trygg> trying to use a custom command in nautilus, how do i specify the file selected as a wildcard?
<treenester> anyone know how to share a bluetooth broadband connection over network?
<Shadoweaver> No it is internal.  I have not mounted it yet.  Don't know how to yet
<sathyrion> Aiot, Try to reconfigure your xserver
<lithixium> LeoWei, hmm
<J-Un17> shadoweaver: and it does not show up when you try to install it?
<Aiot> Sathyrion:  how?
<SidGBF> thanks folks
<maria> wizzup....its the easybox a801...im almost positive it can do more than 1mbit
<maria> but ill look it up to be sure
<Wizzup> maria: I more or less meant your actual connection with the provider
<maria> oh
<IcyPolecat> well thanks everyone - have finally managed to get full res by using the open source driver and xrandr. Not ideal but at least I'm not going crosseyed trying to read giant terminal output.
<Wizzup> Not the modem. I was a bit vague I recon
<lithixium> LeoWei, without a static IP, I'm not sure what else you can do
<maria> yeah...thats 16mbit
<Shadoweaver> I thought that when I installed it 2 days ago, I partitioned it.  Guess not.
<Tbolt> can anyone help with a sound card issue... i have 8.10 on a Dell xps400 and i can't seem to get the (Sigmatel Stac92xx) sound card's "line in" or "mic" ports to work
<sathyrion> Aiot, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<maria> Wizzup...the other PC as a strong 16mbit connection from the ISP
<Wizzup> maria: Using wifi?
<Shadoweaver> But I did find a website that might help.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<maria> Wizzup...yes
<maria> no
<maria> #wait
<J-Un17> shadoweaver: if you are going to do that, back up all your stuff off of that hard drive then try to re-install it with the manual partition
<maria> wizzup...hes cabled
<Wizzup> Wifi is generally quite slow, at least slower than cable
<J-Un17> shadoweaver: it should show up
<Tapout> i hit ctl+-   and it zoomed out, made my font 1/2, how do I increase it?  ctl++ does nothing
<J-Un17> shadoweaver: good luck again
<LeoWei> lithixium:  then if i use the no-ip i still need to use the subdomain to point to my ip is it?
<Tapout> there we go
<Tapout> nevermind
<J-Un17> time for class, i hate network design/troubleshooting
<Shadoweaver> I have nothing on it.  It is still, practically a clean install
<maria> Wizzup...the upload bandwidth is 1mbit, same as download.  I am suspecting something to do with a driver setting here
<wardt> Tbolt, tried all the sound systems via System>Prefs>Select Multim...?
<Wizzup> Possibly... I haven't experienced problem with it alot
<maria> wizzup...what terminal commands can i use to "look" at my Wifi NIC
<Aiot> Sathyrion:  ran though config.  just did default options.  Rebooting now
<Wizzup> maria: I don't know that, sorry. Just a normal ubuntu user my self. :)
<macman> http://i.dslr.net/imc/0/5/2/7/66662380.png <-- how do you read this ?
<Wizzup> And I have to go for now... Good luck
<amikrop> Where "Removable Drives And Media" has gone?
<lithixium> LeoWei, I would guess so, are you using the free no-ip service?
<Aiot> Sathyrion:  ame ussye
<Aiot> Sathyrion:  same issue
<lithixium> This sounds like something the paid for extra service might accomodate
<satansaunt> rh
<Aiot> Sathyrion:  when I try to startx it says "Primary device is not PCI (EE) no Devices Detected
<Shadoweaver> I can't find my other hard drive.  Do I need to mount it manually and set up partitions or is there a way to mount it without reinstalling?
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: I'd confirm that you don't already have swap first (or that the amount you have is insufficient)
<Shadoweaver> I don't think so.
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: you ok starting a terminal window?
<Shadoweaver> Yea
<Shadoweaver> Hold one
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: ok - pull one up and run the following command - free
<amikrop> Where "Removable Drives And Media" has gone?
<EvilDennisR> I'm trying to install sun-java5-bin and sun-java5-jre with a non-interactive frontend, however it fails to say "YES" to the license agreement and backs out of the installed. I tried aptitude -R -y -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confdef" -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confold" install with no luck -- Any ideas how to get this installed noninteractivly ?
<amikrop> I can't find it and I need it.
<SlimeyPete> amikrop: it's still in the Places menu. Well, it should be, anyway.
<Shadoweaver> Ok its up.  So type "free" then return?
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: yup - you're looking for a line that looks something like: Swap:      3903784          0    3903784
<LeoWei> lithixium:  yes..then there is this one thing where i use it to redirect to my ip but it did access my router not my lamp server
<amikrop> SlimeyPete: Actually, it always was in System->Preferences but now it's absent.
<amikrop> Now = Intrepid
<Shadoweaver> IcyPolecat:  Ok it states 361420  total  163460  used and 197160 free
<Shadoweaver> That is on the swap
<amikrop> Where "Removable Drives And Media" has gone?
<Shadoweaver> No shared or otherwise
<Aiot> Sathyrion:  when I try to run sudo nvidia-xconfig it says "Validation error"  data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a driver line
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: well in that case you already have swap and you're using less than half of it so not sure adding more is going to help massively
<lithixium> LeoWei, you should be able to set your router up to forward the traffic onto your server
<LeoWei> how to set it to point to my LAMP server in vbox?
<lithixium> xbox?
<lithixium> vbox?
<LeoWei> no
 * DarthPidgin pokes amikrop and say's: "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713724"
<Shadoweaver> IcyPolecat:  What if I was to mount my other hard drive and set up some more swap.  Would that Help?
<LeoWei> virtual box lithixium
<lithixium> Is that from Virgin?
<lithixium> Oh, I see
<Gnea> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: what's the mem: (RAM) report from the same command?
<amikrop> DarthPidgin: ok, thanks
<lithixium> Short Answer: Don't Know
<DarthPidgin> Google is your buddy
<LeoWei> now that i access xxx.xxx.com it will go to my router
<LeoWei> then i need to set my router to point to my LAMP server in vbox
<Shadoweaver> 123804 total, 121116 used,  32460 is free
<LeoWei> but in vbox itself i was using NAT as host interface is not orking
<LeoWei> any threads or ideas on this?
<hatten> hello, i wanna move a bunch of files in a bunch of different folders to another folder, renaming the files with their original folders names. Is that possible to do in a quick way with the terminal?
<tonyyarusso> hatten: you can probably  do it with 'rename'.
<hatten> give me the full command
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: yeah as I thought - tbh, adding swap is not going to speed anything up as you'll be thrashing the disk most of the time. I've got to go with the previous recomendation and say you need more RAM - 256MB minimum to get a usable Xubuntu system
<tonyyarusso> hatten: a little bit of regex and scripting foo will be required.
<hatten> oh
<tonyyarusso> hatten: I can give you the pointer, but I'm not going to do the work for you and spoonfeed it to you.
<hatten> k
<Shadoweaver> I was afraid of that.  So, until I get more RAM, I will be pulling my hair out.  Oh well.
<hatten> its like 10 pictures in about 100 folders that i wanna view in the order the folders are in
<Shadoweaver> I guess I can live with that.
<atharh> hey everyone. I can listen to an mms stream by doing "mplayer url". How do I also simultaneously record it? Thanks.
<linduxed> is there a way to easily broadcast the music youre listening to in rhythmbox?
<Shadoweaver> But I will have to do that.
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: I think sometimes people forget that even Xubuntu has a lower threshold below which it's not usable... Shadoweaver there are a couple of things you could try but they'll mean a re-install.
<Gnea> Shadoweaver: or just manage your memory differently
<wintermu1e> how do I change the ip address in butuntu server (without the graphical tool)
<hatten> but the pictures have similar names so if i simply moved the files they wouldn't get in order
<Gnea> IcyPolecat: why a reinstall?
<trygg> is it possible to bypass a gpg error when you've added a 3rd party software source?
<Shadoweaver> Oh..  Thats ok.  I have nothing on here to loose.
<IcyPolecat> Gnea: well with that little memory the swap is going to be very active to dropping to ext2 would be a good idea. also he can bump the swap up a bit in the process
<IcyPolecat> *so dropping to etx2...
<Shadoweaver> Hey can we chat on a private, i guess it is called channels.
<Shadoweaver> IcyPolecat
<DarthPidgin> atharh, with mencoder. open the terminal and type "man mencoder". mencoder and mplayer pretty much take the same options...
<lithixium> trygg, Yse
<lithixium> Yes
<lithixium> trygg, Just ignore the error
<trygg> lithixium: i trust the source so its not a problem, how do i do it? :)
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: would rather keep it on channel if you don't mind ... if only cos I'm not sure how to get direct channels in irssi :-)
<hatten> is there a picture viewer that i can view a few pictures in about 100 folders without moving them, and watching them in the order.
<lithixium> trygg, from the command line, or the gui?
<Gnea> Shadoweaver: better to keep it here, in case someone else has a good/better idea
<Shadoweaver> oh.  O.k.
<trygg> lithixium: from a terminal. oh, i noticed it updated anyway
<lithixium> trygg, Yeah, it'll complain, but it won't stop you updating/installing from the source
<Gnea> Shadoweaver: you should read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189192
<atharh> DarthPidgin: Thanks
<Shadoweaver> What is it that you have in mind
<Shadoweaver> Ok gnea
<trygg> lithixium: perfect, thanks :)
<wisnut> anyone know if I can get the ubuntu-desktop-8.04.1 iso somewhere?  I can find 8.04.0, and 8.04.2, but not 8.04.1. . . . .
<Shadoweaver> I am going to read this.  BRB Gnea and IcyPolecat
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: certainly the tips re filesystem and services
<lithixium> wisnut, Why would you need it? A disto upgrade will get you to the latest 8.04 version anyway
<DarthPidgin> wisnut, can I ask why you want that specific version?
<DarthPidgin> :D
<tonyyarusso> wisnut: why would you want to?
<DarthPidgin> Great minds think alike...
<nx9005> hi i have hp compaq nx9005 notebook. i installed ubuntu 8.10 server edition but i can't use keyboard and mouse help me please
<wisnut> good question
<jester7> ok, here's a strange one.  I have an 8.04 server that becomes inaccessible over the network after a random amount of time.  you can't ping, ssh, http.  all i have to do to get it accessible again is ping out FROM the server itself.  any idea what's happening?
<Shadoweaver> Alright.  BRB
<silv3r_m001> hi thre
<lithixium> Wiseguy, Is there an answer?
<lithixium> wisnut, Is there any answer?
<DarthPidgin> I'm curious too
<silv3r_m001> I installed tomcat from synaptic ... and now how to use it ....localhost:8080 doesnt work
<lithixium> Wiseguy, sorry, not you
<Myrtti> wisnut: why do you want specifically 8.04.1 ?
<wisnut> had students install a vm using 8.04.1, and do some labs that I tested with 8.04.2, which worked flawlessly.  Students' vm's kept getting a bunch of errors (perl/cpan related) that we couldn't come up with a consistent fix for, so I wanted to test out their images with a fresh 8.04.1 install. . . .
<Aiot> Alright All, Thanks for trying to help.  I guess its back to windows till I can get some driver support for this laptop
<Shadoweaver> Hey does this information also include xubuntu or are they pretty much the same?
<lithixium> nx9005, So you can't login?
<wisnut> just hoping to reproduce the problem and repair
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: a lot of it is below the window manager so it will be the same
<Gnea> Shadoweaver: yeah, it's pretty much all-encompassing
<DarthPidgin> wisnut, isn't it easier to downgrade the perl/cpan stuff
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: I'd avoid prelink as it will just put extra load on your system. The EXT3 tips will be useful as will the services / daemons
<DarthPidgin> + questionmark
<Shadoweaver> Uhh, okay.
<tonyyarusso> wisnut: You might still be able to find VMware or VirtualBox images somewhere if you can't find an original ISO.
<wisnut> DarthPidgin: ran some cpan updates, which worked on about 30% of the computers, the other ones got just a ton of continual errors, and I'm not good enough to troubleshoot the perl stuff well, so just hoping to reproduce and figure it out
<Gnea> Shadoweaver: but you should experiment and see what works best for your situation
<lithixium> wisnut, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/release/ seems to have 8.04.1
<wisnut> tonyyarusso: good idea - i'll look for some, but have a general lack of trust in getting someone else's vm's
<tonyyarusso> wisnut: Eh, I don't know that I'd use them for a production server or something, but just to test student work there's no issue.
<wisnut> lithixium: Awesome!  I just couldn't find it. . . .thanks!!!!!
<DarthPidgin> wisnut, http://isohunt.com/torrents/?ihq=ubuntu+8.04.1
<Gnea> Shadoweaver: another thing to consider is memory tuning: http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/r21772995-Perfect-linux-memory-management-accuracy~start=20
<Shadoweaver> Alright.  Well, what I am going to do is this;  I will reinstall xubuntu and load it on my other hardrive, play around with the different install settings and see what works best.
<wisnut> tonyyarusso: yeah, but what updates did they run before packaging the vm. . . .we started from a scratch install, which is what I'd like to reproduce
<Shadoweaver> That way I still have one working (to some degree) OS.
<Shadoweaver> What do you think?
<wisnut> Thanks DarthPidgin!
<DarthPidgin> Isohunt is your buddy
<Gnea> Shadoweaver: sounds like fun :)
<wisnut> I have a new bookmark now!
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: sounds good - will fill the time whilst you're waiting for the mailman to deliver your ram chip :-)
<Shadoweaver> Thank you guys so much.  I will let you what happens.  May I add the two of you to my friends list?
<Gnea> okay
<Jason_CO> can someone please tell me what in the hell console-kit-daemon is and much more importantly why it is CONTINUOUSLY eating up 50 to 75% of my processor.  im runnin kubuntu 8.10 with the kde 4.2 betas installed and up to date
<Gnea> !language | Jason_CO
<ubottu> Jason_CO: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jason_CO> oops - sorry Gnea
<Gnea> Jason_CO: there is never a need for that sort of tone in here.
<Jason_CO> Gnea:  as i said -- im sorry --
<mheath> Does anyone know what the "Broadcom STA Wireless Driver" restricted driver is for? The Hardware Drivers app offers it for my system, but the wireless works out of the box with free drivers.
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: if you have such a thing feel free but this a screened session so 90% of the time I'm not actually looking at it!
<Gnea> Jason_CO: what does this command return:  which console-kit-daemon
<whut> What repository should I add so that adobe-flashprayer package would be contained within it?
<Stefcho> i need some help :S
<Stefcho> i run ircd and then he stops auto.. :(
<Jason_CO> gnea comes back as /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon
<thrope> hi i've got a usb drive that doesn't automount - im trying to setup a regular mount point, but it doesnt seem to have a uuid and i can't find the sysfs serial to make a udev rule so I'm a bit stuck - can I create a uuid without damaging the partition (fat32)? any other suggestions?
<Shadoweaver> Oh.  I thought it was like yahoo where you could add people of intrest to a list to keep in contact.
<lithixium> whuffor, flashprayer? :D it's in the standard Ubuntu repos (multiverse I think)
<Gnea> Jason_CO: okay, now what does this command give you:  dpkg -S /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon
<lithixium> whut,  flashprayer? :D it's in the standard Ubuntu repos (multiverse I think)
<lithixium> whuffor, sorry, I really need to stop doing this!
<Shadoweaver> Sorry, I am still new to this stuff.
<DarthPidgin> thrope, did you look in the /dev/disk-by-uuid directory?
<Shadoweaver> =)
<whut> lithixium: Ah, sory, it's just called flashplayer-nonfree
<thrope> DarthPidgin: yes - there isn't a listing there for this partition
<Gnea> Shadoweaver: heh, no, this is IRC, which was around years before the concept of IM was born :) you can add us to your /notify list, however
<fiftyone> hi im trying to register my nic on irc anyone know how to do it?
<DarthPidgin> you can create a uuid as far as i know
<thrope> DarthPidgin: and vol_id says unknown volume type
<Shadoweaver> oh.  Kinda like the BBS?
<tonyyarusso> !register | fiftyone
<ubottu> fiftyone: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Scunizi> thrope: you can "find" uuid's with sudo blkid.. sd fo rthe usb drive, since it has the possibility of mounting off different usb ports that might change the uuid. i don't know
<DarthPidgin> sounds like a wrong formatted disk
<Gnea> Shadoweaver: much more advanced than any bbs chat that existed, but yeah, it evolved around the same time period
<Jason_CO> Gnea: consolekit: /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: IRC - a second to get started ... a lifetime to master :)
<thrope> DarthPidgin: it mounts fine manually
<Shadoweaver> Sounds like fun!  =)
<DarthPidgin> that doesn't say anything about the state of a disk ;)
<thrope> Scunizi: ah blkid worked
<Gnea> Jason_CO: now, please don't paste it here, because we don't do the whole flooding thing ;)  apt-cache show consolekit
<refdef> Hey guys. I just uninstalled firestarter from ubuntu 8.10 and rebooted and now my internet connection doesnt work. I get a valid ip and everything but there is no data transfer. Could anyone pleqse help? Thanks
<thrope> DarthPidgin: i guess not... :) but i can read and write stuff (just quick test) - guess there could be problems though
<Stefcho> damn i know it no one will help me :/
<DarthPidgin> u can use uuidgen to create a new uuid
<Jason_CO> Gnea: ok - -did it -- what do you need to see?
<Shadoweaver> Before I get started on the poking and prodding of the install, what should I be careful of?
<Gnea> Jason_CO: it's not what i need to see, it's what you need to read - it tells you what that daemon is all about :)
<Stefcho> :/
<thrope> Scunizi: but since it doesn't show up in dev/disk/by-uuid it doesnt mount with uuid in fstab
<DarthPidgin> thrope, if that doesn't work you can think about automounting with a label
<Jason_CO> Gnea: im far more concerned about why its burning up 50% - 75% of my processor speed
<Scunizi> Stefcho: you can repeat your question every few minutes or so.. you've got people waking up and joining from around the world while others are tired and going to bed..
<thrope> DarthPidgin: ah that would do - how do I label an fat32 partition?
<Stefcho> ok Thanky
<Gnea> Jason_CO: well, take a look at what it's designed to do. now, take a look at your process list in realtime with the top command
<Stefcho> i run ircd and between 10 minutes he stops auto can anyone help me ?
<Scunizi> thrope: usb is handled differently .. not directly in fstab.. unless you're dealing with a vm in virtualbox
<refdef> Any help?
<refdef> Please i just uninstalled firestarter and rebooted and now my internet connection does not work anymore
<whut> I have a FAT32 flash card with a damaged disk map, what can I restore/fix it with?
<DarthPidgin> thrope, there is an mtools package for that
<Stefcho> i run ircd and between 10 minutes he stops auto can anyone help me ?
<Gnea> whut: testdisk
<Shadoweaver> Gnea: is there anything that I need to be careful with while playing with the different setting in the installation?
<thrope> Scunizi: not in this case - it doesnt auto mount or anything, so i just thought id put in fstab
<Stefcho> i run ircd and between 10 minutes he stops auto can anyone help me ?
<Scunizi> Stefcho: what you wrote doesn't make any sense.. however if you need ircd assistance that's not directly ubuntu related.. might try in ##linux
<bpatterson_> I'm running nfs-user-server in Ubuntu 8.10 (i386) and trying to mount a share on an ubuntu 8.04 (x64) server.   I get an access denied error.  Relevant files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117353/
<Jason_CO> Gnea: my computer has only one user -- me
<Stefcho> Scunizi its from ubuntu
<DarthPidgin> thrope, I warn you, the mtools package is probably the worst thing the ubuntu community ever faced... But it will work... eventually.
<Scunizi> thrope: have you tried a different usb port.. perhaps one without a hub on it if that's what it's plugged into now.
<Stefcho> cuz when i look at the System log
<Stefcho> there is error from the ubuntu
<erUSUL> !info tstdisk | whut
<ubottu> Package tstdisk does not exist in intrepid
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | whut
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<SAnDY_COOl_> hi
<SAnDY_COOl_> raj
<whut> Thanks!
<rw> Hi, I'm installing an ubuntu command line install and during installation it asks for the ubuntu intrepid cd. I can't open the cd rom drive to put it in there. What going on?
<SAnDY_COOl_> its wa too complicated da
<Gnea> Jason_CO: but perhaps there's a rogue process that's causing problems
<platypus_> i'm having an issue in ubuntu i haven't come across before, dual monitors using the proprietary nvidia driver, one monitor will dim randomly and then return to normal
<Jason_CO> Gnea: ok -   thanks i'll start digging
<Scunizi> Stefcho: still .. to get help on a package and how it works or configuration you're at the mercey of finding someone that has done it before.. you might have a better chance at this time period to try ##linux
<Shadoweaver> Gnea
<Stefcho> Scunizi ok dude thank u :)
<Shadoweaver> Did you see my last
<Gnea> Shadoweaver: basically take your time and try not to get discouraged if you lock your system up once or twice
<platypus_> not sure if thats a question for the nvidia folks or something going on with acpid
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: not really - obviously make sure you're working on the right disk if you're partitioning other than that make sure you patience, and a clock - tweaking can seriously eat into your day
<Gnea> Shadoweaver: but that's just a worst-case thing, I doubt that you'll have that problem :)
<Shadoweaver> How do I know which hard drive to use so I don't mess up this one?
<refdef> Please! I uninstalled firestarter and rebooted my pc and now my internet connection doesnt work. Cqn anyone hel p please? Hanks
<Gnea> platypus_: odd, sounds like the monitor is on the fritz
<platypus_> Gnea, I suspected the same
<platypus_> however ive tried a few monitors
<platypus_> and it happens to all of them
<Gnea> o.O
<platypus_> and, it happens to the left or right one
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: well one will have the root ext3 patitions and swap already laid out. the other will have whatever was on it before. FAT or NTFS
<rraj_be> SAnDY_COOl
<platypus_> not just one
<rraj_be> i am here
<platypus_> if it was just one side i would have thought similar but its not
<rraj_be> u can post ur doubts SAnDY_COOl
<Shadoweaver> I deleted the partitions on the other drive
<Scunizi> platypus_: which driver are you using?
<Shadoweaver> How do I find the Hard Drive names?
<platypus_> the nvidia linux driver for quadro cards
<platypus_> let me get the specific revision
<Scunizi> platypus_: which version number
<Shadoweaver> That way I don't have to guess.
<Gnea> Shadoweaver: they aren't 'named', but mapped in /etc/fstab
<Gnea> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wikkedfin> Does ubuntu have any app to make say birthday cards?
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: ok so that's the empty one! Will be identified by either hdd# or sda# where # is the disk number and provided you don't physically disconnect them thos number shouldn't change
<Stefcho> i run ircd and between 10 minutes he stops auto can anyone help me ?
<Shadoweaver> Yea, I got that.  When in installation mode, How will I tell the difference?
<Shadoweaver> If you told me before I am sorry.
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: if you go for custom partition the disks will be refferred to by their ID
<platypus_> Scunizi, - NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.22
<whut> How can I upgrade to KDE 4.2/OpenOffice.org 3 using only bash? (using ssh to work this one)
<Scunizi> platypus_: you installed that one yourself .. right?
<platypus_> yes
<Shadoweaver> Oh.  I get thanks.
<LaGeek> whut ask #kubuntu
<refdef> Please
<Shadoweaver> When in terminal, what command do you I use to see the ID for the one I am on now?
<Scunizi> platypus_: you might download the latest which I think is 180.29.. when you install it it will automatically uninstall the other.. remember you have to do it from a TTY without gdm running.
<platypus_> right
<platypus_> is this a known issue with that release?
<platypus_> there's nothing in the change log
<platypus_> and it was released in late january
<Scunizi> platypus_: not really sure.. but I know there were major strides on my machine between x.11 and x.22 .. I'm installing .29 today
<platypus_> ah
<platypus_> it was just released yesterday
<jester7> ok, here's a strange one.  I have an 8.04 server that becomes inaccessible over the network after a random amount of time.  you can't ping, ssh, http.  all i have to do to get it accessible again is ping out FROM the server itself.  any idea what's happening?
<Shadoweaver> anyone?
<lithixium> whut, do you have the right repos enabled?
<sathyrion> wifi?
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: erm ... hang on
<LeoWei> how to sudo remove?
<jester7> sathyrion: is that to me?
<Shadoweaver> ok
<sathyrion> yes
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: you can try df - should give you the disk name at the top
<jester7> sathyrion: no, its not wifi.
<Shadoweaver> let me try it.  Hold on.
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: something like /dev/hdd1
<cambazz> hello. in the ubuntu server edition, how do I pick which services start and which services does not
<jester7> another odd thing is i'm running vmware server on it, and the Windows2000 VM does not become inaccessible...
<whut> lithixium: I tried to enable medibuntu, but it failed with E: Couldn't find package medibuntu-keyring
<Shadoweaver> sda1 got it!  Thanks.  I'll be back.  Will you be here in about a hour or two?
<Doppp> anyone has a happy hacking keyboard?
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: might be - just shout - if not I'm sure others will be happy to help if you ask nicely :)
<lithixium> Doppp, Are they still available?
<Shadoweaver> Cool.  Thank you so much for your help with my silly questions.
<Doppp> i think so
<lithixium> whut, Did you follow the wiki instructions?
<IcyPolecat> Shadoweaver: np
<Shadoweaver> Latter.
<whut> lithixium: Yes, help.ubuntu.com
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings everyone... I've got an extremely odd problem.  My laptop has no internet, and when I go to check the wireless settings, I instead get a white web page in FF that says "It works!"
<SAnDY_COOl> hi eveyone
<lithixium> whut, For intrepid: execute: "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"
<SAnDY_COOl> i donno much abt ubuntu
<lithixium> whut, then: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update"
<bpatterson_> I'm running nfs-user-server in Ubuntu 8.10 (i386) and trying to mount a share on an ubuntu 8.04 (x64) server.   I get an access denied error.  Relevant files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117353/
<whut> lithixium: Thanks, I forgot to include output . =(
<whut> lithixium: OO3 should be there?
<cambazz> I found how to remove a service, but is there something like rc-status? a command that shows all loaded services/daemons?
<lithixium> whut, no, neither OOo 3 or KDE 4 are there
<lithixium> whut, hold on, I'll find the repos
<dusko> Hello guys, I have just installed unbuntu 8.10,  and have Never used it before. I have downloaded a program called hellanzb and "installed it" but I can`t find it. I am used to vista and exe files... :) can some one help???
<zipper> On a fresh install i'm having trouble installing the ATI restricted drivers. The download never gets further than 0%, no errors given. The restricted drivers for b43 installed without problems tho. Any ideas?
<Myrth> is there a way to make gnome terminal automatically copy mouse selection?
<innociv> how do i view how much disk space is used by folder, but not subfolders?
<lithixium> whut, OOo3 repo instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987181
<whut> lithixium: Thanks a lot, as for KDE4.2, I've been already advised at #kubuntu
<zipper> innociv: there is an app called baeboa or something like that. Try google for "linux disk usage analyser"
<lithixium> whut, OK, Cool
<innociv> zipper, that works via console?
<nomike> hi
<nomike> where do I set the global proxy settings if I have no X ?
<dusko> Hello guys, I have just installed unbuntu 8.10,  and have Never used it before. I have downloaded a program called hellanzb and "installed it" but I can`t find it. I am used to vista and exe files... :) can some one help??? PLEASE!!!
<zipper> innociv: There is a gui, but i *think* there is a console version as well. Not sure, never used it myself
<skeebo> Does anyone know if it is safe to defrag my FAT32 external drive on my Windows XP VM? I want to make sure before I do it. Any help is much appreciated, thanks.
<platypus_> Scunizi, I updated the driver, we'll see if that works
<platypus_> thanks for the heads up on the new revision
<platypus_> looks like there's quite a bit of bug fixes in the changelog though none that apply to my specific problem
<dusko> I have did`t in vista, no problem
<zipper> innociv: if you haven't tried already, there might be an argument to 'du' to show only folders without subfolders
<innociv> ahh yeah du that's it
<skeebo> or is there an appropriate channel to ask my question besides here?
<Pici> dusko: That is a command line interface application. Just run hellanzb from a terminal.
<platypus_> skeebo, what's the question
<skeebo>  Does anyone know if it is safe to defrag my FAT32 external drive on my Windows XP VM? I want to make sure before I do it. Any help is much appreciated, thanks.
<platypus_> what do you want to defrag it for?
<zipper> On a fresh install i'm having trouble installing the ATI restricted drivers. The download never gets further than 0%, no errors given. The restricted drivers for b43 installed without problems tho. Any ideas?
<hbit> Hello guys, I compiled an application and now there's a new version wich I want to upgrade to. Should I uninstall the old version first? if so how? is there a way to just upgrade the new code?
<platypus_> zipper, are you behind a proxy?
<skeebo> because its a FAT32 FS on my external drive, and I'm constantly adding and moving large files
<skeebo> platypus_:
<zipper> platypus_: no
<platypus_> sorry skeebo i think it'd be ok but im not a windows guy so i hesitate to give bad advice
<c0p3rn1c> does anyone know a great tool to create business diagrams ?
<platypus_> zipper, have you tried adding different mirrors to your apt sources
<dusko> oki, I`am new :) I don`t know what to write :)
<zcat[1]> c0p3rn1c, dia ?
<platypus_> zipper, are you using a gui package manager or the cli
<zcat[1]> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 189 kB, installed size 548 kB
<skeebo> platypus_: dont like windows myself, just have it running on a virtual machine and was hoping its safe to defrag external drives mounted to it is all
<skeebo> ty though
<zipper> platypus_: the restricted (multiverse,universe?) repos should be enabled
<platypus_> zipper, perhaps the repo you're using is having an issue
<zipper> platypus_: i'm using the hardware driver gui thingie. Couldn't figure out which package its trying to fetch
<zipper> if you know, i might get a proper error message from the cli
<Scunizi> platypus_: I just installed the latest driver and it's much snappyier than the .22 driver
<platypus_> zipper, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Instructions%20for%20Ubuntu%208.04%20(Hardy)%20with%20ATi%208.443.1-1%20and%20above%20binary%20drivers
<platypus_> try that
<platypus_> its a manual way outside the repo
<platypus_> it might help you narrow down your problem
<platypus_> Scunizi, it seems to draw windows much better, you are correct
<bpatterson_> I'm running nfs-user-server in Ubuntu 8.10 (i386) and trying to mount a share on an ubuntu 8.04 (x64) server.   I get an access denied error.  Relevant files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117353/
<platypus_> there is not as much of a lag when dragging windows either
<zcat[1]> Just a quick question about deb packages (I know, I should probably research this but it's only a quick question) .. they contain 'pre-install/post-install' scripts, right? And they're run as root. If someone were to make a 'malicious' package and convince another user to install it, is there anything in the package management that prevents these scripts from doing 'malicious' actions?
<alesan> hi where can I ask about the Ubuntu for ARM?
<uni4dfx> why doesn't this command execute if i put it in /etc/rc.local:     echo -en "\xf0\x00\x20\x21\x61\x00\x00\x00\x7f\x00\xf7" > /dev/snd/midiC0D1
<Scunizi> platypus_: that's what I notice,  for me almost doubled the screen writes.. performance now is close to what I expect on a mid level dual core w/ 4 gigs of ram
<mgolisch> zcat[1]: dont think so
<platypus_> Scunizi, i'm just on this default issued craptacular work workstation and it's noticeably better, i hate this video card too
<mgolisch> zcat[1]: basicaly those are just shellscripts
<Scunizi> zcat[1]: nope.. because you authorized it with sudo
<zipper> platypus_: i went to that guide already, and it doesnt really explain which package the hardware driver tool is trying to get. I'd prefer to use the repos for this as i dont need great performance or bleeding edge functionality
<fomder> Hi everyone. Im having a lot of trouble. I use ubuntu 8.10 and just uninstalled firestarter firewall and then reboot my pc. Now my ineternet connection doesnt work. ifconfig shows i have a valid ip but no data transfer works, firefox, im applications, voip apps, etc. Could anyone please help ? thanks
<Scunizi> platypus_: which card do you have?
<platypus_> zipper, well unfortunately the gui isnt showing you what is going wrong
<platypus_> Scunizi, some nvidia quadro fx series with the proprietary dongle that has two monitor outs
<mgolisch> fomder: does iptables --list output anything interesting?
<whut> I was installing a package using sudo apt-get install <name>, but the downloading was interrupted. Now, every time I try to do sudo apt-get install <name>, it uses that faulty .deb package. How can I force apt-get to re-download the package?
<platypus_> zipper, what kind of card do you get
<platypus_> get = have
<uni4dfx> anyone know why echo commands won't execute from rc.local ?
<JoelDrapper> Hey, Can someone help me with a wireless problem?
<Scunizi> platypus_: ah.. I have a board with the nvidia 8200 chipset and onboard video.. with 177 driver I could have beat screen writes with a 7 year old celeron, 180.11 got better and .22 better still.. .29 well you see the difference.  well worth installing.
<fomder> mgolische, ill paste it somewhere, thanks
<platypus_> cool
<zipper> platypus_: radeon 200M, laptop card
<mgolisch> whut: delete it from the package download cache.. should be /var/cache/apt/something
<JoelDrapper> I'm very new to ubuntu, I've installed the hardware drivers, but it keeps asking me for a password, and then not accepting it.
<mgolisch> JoelDrapper: what password?
<JoelDrapper> for the wireless network
<JoelDrapper> Even after I disabled the wep password on the network
<mgolisch> JoelDrapper: probably you entered it wrong or selected the wrong encryption/key type
<fomder> mgolisch http://pastebin.com/d355bdbb5
<absynth> whut: try #apt-get -f install     this should fix brocken packages and stuff
<platypus_> zipper, what ati card do you have
<DarthPidgin> JoelDrapper,  you can add yourt username to the sudoers list when you log in as root
<mgolisch> fomder: try sudo iptables -F and see if iptables --list looks different after that
<mgolisch> fomder: id it does try if your internets works then
<zipper> platypus_: a radeon 200M, a laptop card
<whut> absynth: Thanks.
<JoelDrapper> Why would it still ask for a password even if there wasn't one?
<JoelDrapper> And the light won't turn on at the front of my computer.
<mgolisch> JoelDrapper: it probably didnt detect that change yet
<tARrAScH> Hello, Is there any good reason that the latest verson of OO.org isn't in the repos? I can understand we waited for 3.0.1. But what's the delay now? Is it a good idea to upgrade manually?
<JoelDrapper> I've restarted, and tried this several times
<PMEDUB> Need Ndiswrapper help. can anyone help me find the windows driver for my card?  I am going crazy ;(
<mgolisch> PMEDUB: look at their wiki
<fomder> mgolisch, cleared ip tables, still no luck though
<lithixium> tARrAScH, I doubt there are any *good* reasons
<fomder> is a reboot necessary mgolisch
<uni4dfx> right, i'll just go spam the forum then
<mgolisch> JoelDrapper: see if networkmanager saved a profile for that network and delete it
<mgolisch> fomder: what doesnt work?
<platypus_> zipper_, apparently there is a big following on the net for support for the 200m
<mgolisch> fomder: check if its name resolution or realy the connections beeing blocked
<JoelDrapper> I went into the wireless troubleshooting guide in the help files, and when I do this command, sudo lshw -C network, it doesn't show any status of the wireless driver.
<tARrAScH> lithixium: Ok, it's both upparts and downparts. But do you think the repos will be updated soon anyway?
<mib> anyone can suggest me a good messenger which i could use for chatting+viewing webcam + sending file on ubuntu
<platypus_> as the only people who have gotten it to work are using non supported drivers for that card
<fomder> mgolisch my internet.. Sorry i didnt understand what i should do /check next?
<zipper_> platypus_: sorry bout that, got disconnected. Wierd, b43 was pretty stable under arch. Its a radeon 200m.
<JoelDrapper> mgolisch: I'll try that
<DarthPidgin> mib, pidgin!
<mib> DarthPidgin
<mib> i used pidgin but it can only support chatting at the moment
<zipper_> platypus_: cool, thats good to know. I'll try another repo first, might be as simple as the repo being offline (as you said earlier)
<JoelDrapper> I can't find the network manager now
<JoelDrapper> is there a way to run it again?
<lithixium> tARrAScH, It'll probably go into backports eventually, but I would say it's low priority
<i0n_696> Has anyone messed with the Asus Netbooks?
<DarthPidgin> mib, cam sorry didn't read well. Euh... don't really dare to say it here... skype
<mgolisch> fomder: try ping google.com, does it resolve to an ip address? if not try telnet 209.85.171.100 80 and see if that connects
<alexxandros> heloo
<lithixium> especially when there's a PPA available with the packages in
<platypus_> zipper_, you might read this too
<unanxbt> The volume in ubuntu 8.10 is too low, is this bug or something else
<tARrAScH> lithixium: ok thanks, I'll do it manually then. Thank you :)
<platypus_> http://www.ensode.net/zv6015uslinux.html
<dayo2> i am so over these f#cking sound issues, maaaaan
<mib> because im trying to find a messenger which can support features supported in windows
<alexxandros> anyone can provide me with a program to convert m4a to mp3??????????????/
<JoelDrapper> mgolisch: The network manager has closed for some reason. How do I run it again?
<DarthPidgin> i0n_696, yes asus
<spych3r> how do i upgrade to kde 4.2 from kde 4.1 in ubuntu?
<JesperHa> Hello, how do I find out which packages I have upgrades today? The system froze up while upgrading some packages and now the network manager wont show up because of missing default settings.
<lithixium> spych3r, Add the KDE repo and dist-upgrade
<JoelDrapper> brb
<dayo2> i play some music on rhythmbox and once i stop. i lose all sound, and rhythmbox crashes >.<
 * JoelDrapper restarting
<DarthPidgin> mib, you can try Skype
<OriWB_> absynth: hey, could you help me finish with the internet connection?
<zipper_> platypus_: thanks, i'll have a look
<mib> Skype is only for Skype ..not supported if i wanted to talk to person who use MSN/Yahooo
<alexxandros> anyone can help me?
<DarthPidgin> mib, no you're right
<mib> ?
<unanxbt> The volume in ubuntu 8.10 is too low, is this bug or something else?
 * JoelDrapper is back!
<DarthPidgin> mib, gaim?
<mib> gaim?
<mib> sure?
<JesperHa> unanxbt, fiddle with the mixers
<DarthPidgin> mib, i mean the older versions
<JoelDrapper> Why would the wireless light on the front of my laptop not go on?
<mib> which version ?
<kinley> alexcandros: faad -o - input.m4a | lame - output.mp3
<zipper_> platypus_: hmm. I dont believe the problem is with hardware support as i had it running in 8.04 with the driver in the repo, and in arch linux with the binary blob from ati.com
<platypus_> ah
<platypus_> these posts are older so perhaps it has been fixed
<alexxandros> what do u mean?? sry..
<platypus_> this was back with FC4/5 era
<zipper_> dunno if thats a long time agro, never tried fedora =)
<DarthPidgin> I don't know. It's a long time ago since iI used it, and I don't know what was supported
<platypus_> yeah it is awhile ago :P
<platypus_> off for now, good luck zipper_
<mib> so you mean it supported all i mentioned
<kinley> alexxandros: for more than one file : use in terminal: for file in *.m4a; do faad -o - "$file" | lame -V2 - "$(basename "$file" .m4a).mp3"; rm "$file"; done
<unanxbt> JesperHa, mixers are at their top!
<DarthPidgin> mib, I don't remember the cam
<mib> oh
<mgolisch> fomder: still there?
<JesperHa> unanxbt, ok
<kinley> alexxandros: if you want to keep yout mp4 files use : alexxandros: for more than one file : use in terminal: for file in *.m4a; do faad -o - "$file" | lame -V2 - "$(basename "$file" .m4a).mp3";  done
<DarthPidgin> mib, you can try a couple of these: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_XMPP_client_software. that's as far as I can help
<jomder> Hi everyone. Im having some huge problems. I just uninstalled firestarter firewall and then reboot my 8.10 pc. now my internet connection does not work. ifconfig shows i have a valid ip but nothing internet related works. What can i do Thanks.
<Myrtti> jomder: firestarter is a frontend to iptables
<sathyrion> jomder, remove firestarter :)
<Myrtti> jomder: check what rules firestarter left behind
<jomder> myrtii how can i do that ? im pretty sure i deleted my iptables...
<Myrtti> jomder: you mean you deleted your iptables rules?
<jomder> myrtti i believe i did so manual, yes
<DarthPidgin> jomder, remove firestarter install guarddog :)
<Myrtti> jomder: check what output you get when you do "sudo iptables -L"
<Anonymous1> I have a GTX 260 on ubuntu 8.10 with a westinghouse monitor, and the monitor's colours are horrendous, accompanied by a crackling noise. This only occurs with the proprietary driver. Anyone know what to do?
<jomder> myrtii thanks, ill post in on pastebin
<mib> one more quesion..how can i mount my hard disk space to a drive permanently
<sathyrion> mib, add it in fstab
<mib> i remember i did mount before but when i restart my pc, the mount disapeared
<jomder> myrtii could you take a look please ? http://pastebin.com/d34399228
<absynth> mib: edit /etc/fstab
<Anonymous1> Does anyone know a possible solution?
<j03lar50n> how do i enable compositing or Desktop Effects? trying to install a plugin for GNOME Do
<sap2> hi, if i want to securely wipe/format a disk after booting from CD (live session) what's the best tool? wipe?
<dayo2> how to i completely purge pulseaudio from my 8.04?
<Anonymous1> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<Anonymous1> or sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
<bainco> ciao
<dayo2> Anonymous1: and i'll still have sound,right?
<Anonymous1> If you change your settings to alsa
<jomder> myrttii could you take a look please ? http://pastebin.com/d34399228 i think i spelled your nick wrong last time
<ghaith> hey, i'm looking for a multiwan routing solution with some control over the information, like i have one connection that should only be used for a specific application, while the other connection is used for browsing and as backup, should be implemented i think, but i'm not sure where to look/looking for a fast advice
<Anonymous1> Wall of text.
<Myrtti> jomder: the page loads really slowly
<mib> how should i add the particular drive?
<arvind_khadri> dayo2: you wont be able to do it... i guess... as pulseaudio is linked with ubuntu-desktop
<Anonymous1> ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<Anonymous1> Won't remove everything
<dayo2> arvind_khadri, Anonymous1: so pulseaudio would still be there?
<Anonymous1> No
<Anonymous1> removing pulseaudio will remove ubuntu-desktop although
<jussel> Good evening guys.
<jussel> I got a Question again,
<Anonymous1> But it's just a metapackage for installing the complete gnome suite
<jussel> I was here yesterday / 2 days ago about my sound. It works now, but only through my Laptop boxes, not through a headphone.
<ailean> hi, i can't get my software sources to appear in synaptic. can someone help?
<dayo2> hmm
<diginux> ailean: have you checked to see if the headphone jack is muted? by default i think it is
<Anonymous1> just open your volume control and check off all options in preferences
<Anonymous1> One should enable headphone volume
<diginux> ailean: if you open a terminal, type alsamixer, then scroll left and right with the arrow keys, look for the output labeled headphone, if it has MM at the bottom of it, that means its muted, to unmute press m
<tom___> Are there any torrent files for the sources of the ISOs? (Without these seeders are infringing on the GPL).
<Anonymous1> And then there's alsamixer
<jussel> Ubuntu version: 8.04 Desktop // Soundcard: Realtek ALC660-VD
<ailean> diginux, wrong guy
<anthiste> hey guys i could really do with some help on wubi ^_^
<diginux> tom___: how do you figure?
<danbhfive> !ot | tom___
<ubottu> tom___: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tom___> danbhfive: Ah, sorry.
<lore20> hello
<tom___> danbhfive: Well, it sort of is support.
<Anonymous1> I have a GTX 260 on ubuntu 8.10 with a westinghouse monitor, and the monitor's colours are horrendous, accompanied by a crackling noise. This only occurs with the proprietary driver. Anyone know what to do?
<lore20> how to use a bluetooth headphone with intrepid?
<tom___> diginux: Distributed binaries without distributing the source is infringing GPL right?
<diginux> tom___: as long as the source is available it is ok
<tom___> diginux: And, say, 8.04-amd64-desktop.iso contains binaries.
<jussel> My soundcard isn't working as I want to. I do have sound out my Laptop boxes, but not through my Headphone. Enabled everything on the mixer... Ubuntu version: 8.04 Desktop // Soundcard: Realtek ALC660-VD     -- Anyone knows the solution?
<anthiste> wow how many idlers are there (O.o)
<ailean> hi, i can't get my software sources to appear in synaptic. can someone help?
<Anonymous1> Did you try looking through volume preferences?
<tom___> diginux: I think they have to be equally accessible, meaning there has to be a source torrent. I'm guessing Cononical lawyers have considered this though.
<mib> how could i check the path of the drive tht i want to mount ?
<Anonymous1> ailean: try a different server in Administration/Software Sources
<danbhfive> tom___: come on, no it isn't.  If you want the source, just get it with apt-source.  If you want to speculate about legal issues, you should take it to offtopic
<Anonymous1> I use rafal
<ailean> Anonymous1, it won't load
<ge0rge007> hello!
<ailean> Anonymous1, thatś what i want to do
<anthiste> bleh any1 here got a moment
<Anonymous1> And you can't?
<diginux> tom___: all canonical has to do is have a written offer that they will make the source code available on a cd for a fee that covers the distribution costs
<Anonymous1> Try running gksudo software-sources in terminal
<arvind_khadri> !ask | anthiste
<ubottu> anthiste: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Anonymous1> I think that's the command, at work right now
<jussel> Anonymous1: Yep, I did.
<mib> how can i check the partition that i wanted to mount ?
<anthiste> thanks :) do you know how to get wubi going with vista
<wisnut> lithixium: thx again - got my 8.04.1 with matching md5's - have a fantastic day!
<Anonymous1> Hm, what's the output jussel
<arvind_khadri> !wubi | anthiste
<ubottu> anthiste: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<tom___> diginux: I don't think that's true. And even if it is, then it still infringes on the privacy. People may not want to give their address.
<lithixium> wisnut, no probs, happy bug hunting :D
<jussel> Anonymous1: Just a normal one, like a headphone one. Don't know the exact name
<ge0rge007> i have problems with  the ati driver after i have installed i got an erro about that file:amdpcsdb.default
<ge0rge007> could anyone help me?
<Anonymous1> hm, interestign
<ailean> Anonymous1, it failed without a message
<arvind_khadri> mib sudo fdisk -l lists all the drives
<anthiste> with vista my wubi installed properly but on first boot it shows the progress bar then dumps me in busybox
<diginux> tom___: you talking about gplv2 or v3?
<taz> hello .....anyone know how to setup with crossloop  with wine for ubuntu ??
<Spellweaver> Try updating your alsa driver
<jussel> Spellweaved, got any idea about the sound-problem? =)
<Spellweaver> http://www.alsa-project.org
<intmed> any good download manager, it should itegrate with Firefox 3
<tom___> diginux: GPLv2, let's say.
<Spellweaver> Do you have experience compiling?
<diginux> tom___: then you are right
<arvind_khadri> !appdb > taz
<mib> anyne could help me how to check the partition that i want to mount?
<ubottu> taz, please see my private message
<diginux> tom___: http://www.fsf.org/licensing/licenses/gpl-faq.html#BitTorrent
<neoblackdragon> salve a tutti? ho un problemino posso?
<dayo2> Spellweaver: i've disabled pulseaudio, rather than installing. one things i've noticed, and reproduced partially just now, was this: after using rhythmbox, when i come back out of Suspend, rbox crashes
<Jussel> Not really, I'm pretty new to Ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> mib... what do you want to do?
<Jussel> Since Spellweaver left, here my question again.
<neoblackdragon> italian?
<Jussel> My soundcard isn't working as I want to. I do have sound out my Laptop boxes, but not through my Headphone. Enabled everything on the mixer... Ubuntu version: 8.04 Desktop // Soundcard: Realtek ALC660-VD     -- Anyone knows the solution?
<dayo2> Spellweaver: as a matter of fact *all* sound is gone. force-quitting rbox and restarting doesn't help.
<wikkedfin> Does any know if Ubuntu comes with an App to make Greeting Cards?
<lore20> neoblackdragon: ==> #ubuntu-it
<mib> arvind, i have an extra partition to be mounted as a drive .previously i did edit the fstab but upon restarting my pc, i couldnt access to that drive.
<Jussel> Anyone? =l
<mib> now i cant recall how to check the exact path of the partition that i wanted to mount to
<dayo2> Spellweaver: but now after disabling pulse and setting to alsa, coming back from Suspend still finds a crashed rbox, but restarting rbox helps, and other sounds are still available.
<dayo2> wikkedfin: gimp
<taz> ???
<whut> apt-get install keeps using the package that was only partially downloaded. =(
<arvind_khadri> whut: sudo apt-get install -f
<arvind_khadri> !appdb | taz
<ubottu> taz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mustangg> I was (still :) ) wondering if anyone could tell me from where does the installer grab the hostname for the network configuration stage of install.
<jiffe92> I have a program I want to make a package of, it is a commercial program that has an install process, I'll need to be able to track what files are created, anyone know a good way to do this?
<Jussel> My soundcard isn't working as I want to. I do have sound out my Laptop boxes, but not through my Headphone. Enabled everything on the mixer... Ubuntu version: 8.04 Desktop // Soundcard: Realtek ALC660-VD     -- Anyone knows the solution?
<wikkedfin> hehe
<diginux> Jussel: did the headphones work before?
<anouar_> hello
<jiffe92> this isn't a package for distribution, just ease of installation
<ge0rge007> is there any way to solve the problem with amdpcsdb.default?
<lithixium> whut, do an apt-get clean then dist-upgrade
<arvind_khadri> !pm | taz
<ubottu> taz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tom___> diginux: Ah okay, thanks. :)
<arvind_khadri> !pm | mib
<ubottu> mib: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jussel> Diginux: Not on Ubuntu, but they do on my iPod touch
<lithixium> whut, apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<anouar_> hello
<naxa> i am trying to install hungarian language files but when generating hu_HU.UTF-8 it allways says segmentation fault. Other charsets says "up-to-date" and this is the last one, exits with segfault. this is also the case with locale-gen
<oCean_> mib: what partition, what filesystem, what's the entry in fstab?
<diginux> Jussel: i meant, has the headphone jack worked on your laptop before?
<Jussel> diginux: Yup, they do work on Windows 7 / Vista / XP etc.
<diginux> Jussel: what kind of soundcard is it again?
<neoblackdragon> ci sono italiani?
<Jussel> diginux: Ubuntu version: 8.04 Desktop // Soundcard: Realtek ALC660-VD
<Pici> !it | neoblackdragon
<ubottu> neoblackdragon: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fabio> si io
<oCean_> mustangg: at what point you see that the installer has found a hostname? In the who-are-you screen?
<mib> Ocean, i created an extra partition and previousl entry in fstab is /dev/sda2    /media/storage    ext3    users,exec,rw,umask=000 0 0
<aitux> hi all
<lore20> fabio: neoblackdragon: fatela finita di fare figure di ***** in sto canale e andate su #ubuntu-it o #ubuntu-it-chat
<diginux> Jussel: so in alsa do you have a thing labeled headphones? if so, is it a volume bar, or just a little square box and says under Item: Headphone Jack Sense
<whut> apt-get -f doesn't help.
<whut> apt-get clean doesn't help.
<^hashbang^> what's a good pgp key manager for ubuntu?
<fabio> jiffe92: dpkg-deb or a loki installer
<whut> apt-get purge <package> doesn't help. =(
<^hashbang^> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<oCean_> mib: well the entry seems correct. Is the /media/storage directory an existing dir ?
<taz> ubottu....  i did look at http://appdb.winehq.org   then check with crossloop.... please can u help me with step to step ??/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jussel> diginux: All I got is the normal mixer-thing, next of my time, etc.
<arvind_khadri> whut: sudp dpkg --purge <package name >
<absynth> whut: then apt-get remove apt-get :D
<mib> Ocean_: the /media/storage dir exist but its empty
<gades> hello everybody
<oCean_> mib: ok. Type "mount -a" see if you get errors
<Mba7eth> how can i find my default gateway using terminal ?
<gades> How to be a official ubuntu developer?
<diginux> Jussel: what kind of laptop?
<oCean_> Mba7eth: "route -n"
<intmed> video flickers while playing
<intmed> why ?
<arvind_khadri> !motu > gades
<ubottu> gades, please see my private message
<Jussel> diginux: Asus X53S - Just got it for 2 Months
<oCean_> Mba7eth: line starting with "0.0.0.0"  -> 2nd field is default gw
<mib> Ocean: it says error of wrong fstype....
<defoliant> всем приветы
<^hashbang^> !ru | defoliant
<ubottu> defoliant: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<diginux> Jussel: try this edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and add this line to end of the file: options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo
<Jussel> hi hashbang^
<defoliant> ok )
<Mba7eth> thanks oCean_
<diginux> Jussel: dotn worry that it says lenovo
<^hashbang^> hi jussel
<Jussel> diginux: thanks, I'll try it
<oCean_> mib: make sure what filesystem is on /dev/sda2 "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<Jussel> diginux: bash: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base: Permission denied
<oCean_> Mba7eth: sure, np
<diginux> Jussel: sudo nano -w /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<mib> oCean: it shows Linux system
<LeoWei> is it possible if installation done by copying the files in ubuntu?
<LeoWei> am using ubuntu 8.04
<Jussel> diginux: done, Reboot now, I guess?
<mib> http://pastebin.ca/1335044
<oCean_> mib: you know it's ext3?
<fosco__> LeoWei, not sure to understand, but you can not install ubuntu by just copying the installation files
<diginux> Jussel: yeah, there might be a way to have it take effect without reboot, but i dont know how
<Cruster> hi all, I have a problem with  ac adapter not being recognized as plugged in (ac adapter folder empty in /proc/acpi)
<mib> Ocean_ : so what should i do next
<Jussel> diginux: No problem, I'll reboot it, and brb in the channel, thanks ;)
<^hashbang^> what config file in ubuntu manages the init runlevels?
<oCean_> mib: what does "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /media/storage" say? What is the exact error?
<whut> Please, can someone help me?
<ramontayag> can you update an attribute and skip filters?
<fabio> /etc/inittab i think
<^hashbang^> fabio: nope, I thought that tooo.
<ramontayag> gah sorry wrong room
<mib> Ocean: no error seen when i did sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /media/storage
<^hashbang^> oh fedora/redhat it its /etc/inittab but I don't find that on ubuntu
<fabio> there is boot-up manager
<oCean_> mib: oke, so it's mounted atm? Then there might be a typo in fstab?
<LeoWei> fosco__ : what i mean is installing programs such as ip detects
<_2> mib "ls /media/storage -ld
<mib> now its mounted atm..
<fabio> it's named bum
<mib> drwxr-xr-x 5 mib mib 4096 2009-02-06 00:31 /media/storage/
<Pici> ^hashbang^: Thats because we use upstart, see http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<_2> mib ok looks like you own it.
<fabio> i know: /etc/event.d
<^hashbang^> Pici: cool, thank you. Fabio: awasome thanks
<abhinay> ^hashbang^, hello hashbang :)
<abhinay> what's up?
<mib> so how should i ensure its mounted all the time?
<diginux> jussel: any luck?
<jussel> diginux: It didn't work. I Rebooted my PC, And the headphone is still not working.
<oCean_> mib: I checked your fstab entry again. Weird... that really seems ok
<^hashbang^> hi there abhinay
<diginux> jussel: ok, replace that line i had you put in with tehse two lines: options snd-hda-intel enable=1 index=0 model=lenovo
<diginux> alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
<fosco__> LeoWei, still don't understand, to install programas in ubuntu just use the package manager (apt-get, aptitude, synaptic or adept)
<mib> Ocean_ : what goes wrong actually
<dremits> hey how can i configure grub to load windows xp by default instead of ubuntu
<jussel> diginux: thanks, I'll try it.
<_2> mib add a line in fstab "/dev/sda2 /media/storage ext3 defaults 0 0"
<oCean_> mib: That's what we've to find out
<diginux> jussel: you using 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu?
<LeoWei> very hard..
<oCean_> mib: unmount the drive "sudo umount /media/storage"
<mib> Ocean: should i remove the last line previously before replacing the new one?
<LeoWei> the programs is in tar.bz archive
<oCean_> mib: than modify your line in /etc/fstab
<jussel> diginux: 32-bit // 8.04 Desktop edition // Completely updated, i386 Version thing :)
<oCean_> mib: what do you mean? removing line?
<fosco__> LeoWei, so, read the README and or INSTALL files
<_2> oCean_ where is his fstab posted?
<diginux> jussel: ok, so try those two lines, reboot, and lets se what happens
<fabio> Completely updated -> outdated
<oCean_> _2: scroll back
<jussel> diginux: Two lines? Copy/pasted your line, and it does appear as one line.
<_2> oCean_ just got here.  you scroll back
<mib> Oceah: i mean do i add this extra line or removing the previouly last line with /dev/sda2    /media/storage    ext3    users,exec,rw,umask=000 0 0?
<jussel> diginux: options snd-hda-intel enable=1 index=0 model=lenovo   only?
<oCean_> mib: you cannot have duplicate entries in /etc/fstab.
<oCean_> mib: change your options in that line. change 'users ... 000' in 'defaults'
<diginux> jussel: remove the line i had you put before, then add this line: options snd-hda-intel enable=1 index=0 model=lenovo
<oCean_> _2: well, I did not mean to offend. The fstab line was pasted a couple of lines back
<diginux> jussel: right after that, put this 2nd line: alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
<LeoWei> fosco__ dont have too...this one so complicated.. download the files from freedns.afraid.org
<mib> ocean.i removed the /dev/sda2    /media/storage    ext3    users,exec,rw,umask=000 0 0 anf replace with /dev/sda2 /media/storage ext3 defaults 0 0
<jussel> diginux: on a new line?
<mib> the probvlem still persist
<diginux> jussel: yes
<diginux> jussel: 2 lines total
<dremits> hey how can i configure grub to load windows xp by default instead of ubuntu
<oCean_> mib: have you unmounted the /media/storage atm?
<fosco__> LeoWei, no README file? then just delete that file
<jussel> diginux:  [ Wrote 2 lines ]
<jussel> diginux: reboot now?
<burkmat> dremits, Edit the default option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mib> yeah
<DoYouKnow> how do I use vinagre (remote desktop) through NAT? I only see an ipv6 address on both sides, and I can't connect
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 on a Dell Precision M6300.  This morning my nvidia driver went all funky (green and black checkerboard in the background).  Is this a known issue or am I just a regular idiot?
<intmed> does wine support games for windows like GTA San Andreas
<mib> i have unmounted them
<Cruster> why isn't my ac adapter recognized when plugged-in or unlugged in ubuntu, but in mandriva i.e. works fine?
<oCean_> mib: ok, clear. And mount -a failed again. Same error?
<OriWB> absyth: hey, could you help me finish with the internet connection?
<dremits> thanks
<jussel> diginux: thanks again, I'll be right back ^^ Rebooting again
<mib> Ocean.mount -a doesnt give me any error
<OriWB> absynth: hey, could you help me finish with the internet connection?
<oCean_> mib: oke :)
<mib> then?
<oCean_> mib: than it's mounted, right
<_2> mib   no error, means 'no error'
<mib> i still cant access to the mounted
<absynth> OriWB: yea, but wait 10-15 min...telephone
<OriWB> absynth: no prob. thanx
<oCean_> mib: does the mounted drive show up in "mount" command?
<mp3guy> hi, what's the easiest way to display a simple gnome message box at a specified time?
<mib> okie
<mib> it only works when i close the explorer and reopen again the drive
<lechon> mp3guy, look into crontab
<oCean_> mib: aha.
<mib> ocean: so you mean previous entry in fstab has problem
<mib> ?
<DoYouKnow> so any ideas on how I can connect to a host attached via nat through vinagre?
<mib> instead of having users,exec... we use defaults
<lechon> intmed, just google for "wine + game title", you'll have better luck
<burkmat> DoYouKnow, You're probably going to need port forwarding (vinagre is a VNC Client, right?)
<_2> mib your line in fstab should look like this "/dev/sda2 /media/storage ext3 defaults 0 0"
<whut> apt-get would install a package that is corrupt (aborted download) no matter what I do. I tried so far apt-get clean, apt-get --purge remove <packagename>, apt-get autoclean. Nothing works. What should I do?
<jussel> diginux: Guess it isn't working.
<mib> what is the difference of defaults and users,exec,rw,umask=000 ?
<LeoWei> fosco_ haha.. okok..
<oCean_> mib: yep. the 'umask' thing is for vfat etc
<mikeyyy> hi guys, i got a problem here. need ur help. i installed cedega and launch the program. Cedega try to connect to internet to find the update but it failed because im behind proxy. how can i configure my ubuntu so that all the applications will connect through a proxy? Need help. Plzzzzzzz
<DoYouKnow> burkmat, yes
<oCean_> mib: so you're rockin' now right? :-)
<DoYouKnow> burkmat, I'll try that
<mib> yeah
<diginux> jussel: what is the model of your computer again?
<mib> i just cant u/s why users and defaults make difference
<tharis20> people, I'm trying to install mono here, but when I type apt-get mono it says: "install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables"
<oCean_> mib:  it's the umask thing
<jussel> diginux: Asus X53S
<_2> mib first of all "?mask"  is M# specific.  it will not work with other file system,  namely those that actually have permissions bits.
<tharis20> I've installed a bunch of mono-something packs and used synaptic for others and nothing...
<mib> oh
<jussel> diginux: or a Asus X53   (same model, but another name for it :P )
<oCean_> mib: that's for ntfs/vfat
<mib> so umask doesnt work with ext3 in this case
<oCean_> mib: indeed
<_2> mib not in any case
<naxa> hi... can someone help me what locale -a writes as output for me?
<mib> i see..dint aware of.
<diginux> jussel: im not sure what else to try at this point, have the headphones ever worked in linux?
<DoYouKnow> burkmat, know of any good links?
<AwaDoV> hi there
<mikeyyy> hi guys, i got a problem here. need ur help. i installed cedega and launch the program. Cedega try to connect to internet to find the update but it failed because im behind proxy. how can i configure my ubuntu so that all the applications will connect through a proxy? Need help. Plzzzzzz
<taz> hello how i will know what Wine version  ?? where i can find it ??
<Gnea> naxa: only you can determine that
<DoYouKnow> burkmat, I tried uncommenting out the line in sysctl for NAT, that says something like ip forward
<jussel> dixinux: Actually I never tried that. I knew that my sound wasn't working, so I thought lets try my headphones, but no luck.
<mikeyyy> taz: type wine --version
<jussel> diginux: The strange thing is that my normal boxes on my laptop are working, just the headphone isn't.
<tharis20> hey, can somebody help me?
<jussel> diginux: and the sound of my normal boxes are crap, so that why I want to use a headphone
<burkmat> DoYouKnow, Uhm... Am I understanding you correctly that you're trying to connect to a host which is located behind a NATed router?
<DoYouKnow> burkmat, the link I was reading said it was for nat, anyway. that's what spawned this weird issue where I can access http internet sites but not the local vnc
<taz> where i will tpye wine -- version ??
<DoYouKnow> burkmat, yes
<DoYouKnow> a router running ubuntu
<tharis20> taz, in the console
<mib> thanks anyway Ocean and 2_
<mikeyyy> taz: press alt+F2, type xterm. In xterm, type wine --version
<erUSUL> !ask | tharis20
<ubottu> tharis20: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_2> mib welcome
<taz>  ok stand by  and will try
<Mba7eth> how can i extract default gateway showed by I have issue route -n command on ubuntu .... but i want to extract default gateway using awk ? how to do that ?
<naxa> Gnea: i mean i want to know how would locale -a know what to answer. to me it seems that these are some files on my hard disk or some text in config files. i would like to know how it gets the answer for me, not what is the answer, what i know of course
<tharis20> erUSUL, I asked the question
<DoYouKnow> burkmat, I just want my lan routed to my ethernet, so I can plug both my ethernet and a pc into a hub
<tharis20> nobody replied me
<DoYouKnow> *wlan
<erUSUL> tharis20: i see it know ;P
<diginux> jussel: one more idea
<jussel> diginux: Yeh? :)
<absynth> OriWB: ok, im ready :)
<diginux> jussel: you know how to use synaptic?
<Gnea> naxa: aah, the best way to do that is to examine the source
<jussel> diginux: I'm pretty new to Ubuntu. so not really
<taz> mikeyyy  it appear with run application.. then what i will do type in ???
<burkmat> DoYouKnow, Using IPTables?
<diginux> jussel: ok, hold on then
<erUSUL> tharis20: mono should be installed banshee and tomboy need it to run
<jussel> diginux: thanks =}
<OriWB> absynth: ok, so we were getting me connected manually
<naxa> Gnea: thanks for the idaea, but i am sure that someon will know this :)
<LeoWei> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<mikeyyy> in run application, type xterm.
<DoYouKnow> burkmat, so far I have just uncommented net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<Gnea> naxa: if you have deb-src identified in your sources.list, just:  sudo apt-get source belocs-locales-bin
<Gnea> naxa: perhaps I misunderstood your question again :)
<DoYouKnow> burkmat, will that not work?
<naxa> will try it
<burkmat> DoYouKnow, That's a bad idea... Means you won't be forwarding any traffic through the router. ^^
<OriWB> absynth: but i made a discovery.My internet only really gets wierdly disconnected when I'm downloading movies
<tharis20> erUSUL, so, I'm trying to run a Win app with wine, but it replies what I said...
<absynth> OriWB: hmm
<erUSUL> tharis20: well if its under wine... you will have to install the windows version of mono in wine
<absynth> OriWB: is your signal strength good ?
<naxa> Gnea: i would like to understand the basics of the "locale" system: what files does locale use and what config files it has and what's it's main 3 export LC_ALL and so for?
<tharis20> erUSUL, oh, stupid, of course
<erUSUL> tharis20: dunno if it works or not
<burkmat> DoYouKnow, Take a look here: http://tinyurl.com/3jc2sp  Shows you how to forward a connection through the NAT box.
<tharis20> xD
<OriWB> absynth: eah
<taz> mikeyyy .. seem  not work
<OriWB> absynth: yeah
<erUSUL> !appdb | tharis20
<ubottu> tharis20: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<burkmat> DoYouKnow, Gotta run now, sorry. Will be back in a while though. Good luck.
<diginux> jussel: try this, sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-16-386
<absynth> OriWB: just put mouseicon above wlan-networkmanager icon and wait
<mikeyyy> taz: Have you installed wine?
<taz> yes
<Gnea> naxa: ah okay, then yes, the source will explain and show you how all of it works
<taz> in applications
<OriWB> absynth: i dont understand
<jussel> diginux: Doing that right now, thanks =)
<absynth> OriWB: it should give you the name and behind it in brackets, the signal strength in percent
<diginux> jussel: after its done installing, reboot again, and let me know
<naxa> Gnea: well, if i can understand the source :)
<jussel> diginux: Thanks, I will =)
<taz> miketyyy yes it from add and remove
<OriWB> absynth: ok
<absynth> OriWB: move your mouse on the internet icon
<OriWB> absynth: ok
<Gnea> naxa: look for readme's and .c and .h files :) they usually have comments in them that explain, more or less, what they do
<absynth> OriWB: and wait
<OriWB> absynth: ok
<DoYouKnow> burkmat, ok, I found a site. thanks
<naxa> Gnea: I see thanks :)
<mikeyyy> taz: You want to know what version of wine you currently used right?
<absynth> OriWB: it should report you your connection and the signal strength
<taz> mikeyyy  yes
<Gnea> naxa: for instance:  less belocs-locales-bin-2.4/locale/programs/locale.c
<OriWB> absynth: yeah it is
<jussel> diginux: Rebooting now ;) brb.
<absynth> OriWB: the problem is, under 60% , it could be possible that u loose the connection sometimes
<OriWB> absynth: no its 92
<absynth> OriWB: hmm good, better then mine ^^
<OriWB> absynth: lol we were getting me manually connected
<_2> any way to connect the keyboard and mouse of one box to the xserver of another box ?
<Gnea> naxa: it might not make a whole lot of sense right away, but if you can follow and understand the comments, you should be able to figure it out :)
<naxa> i hope so :)
<mikeyyy> taz: go to applications --> terminal --> and type wine --version in terminal. Tell me what it says
<absynth> OriWB:yep, but i think this doesnt make it better
<Gnea> _2: physically, in the same room, or remotely?
<OriWB> absynth: ok
<OriWB> absynth: so heres another question
<taz> ok stand by
<naxa> now i have to go couse it is late here and i am tired
<naxa> thanks for help!
<naxa> bye!
<OriWB> absynth: how do i download without risking losing my connection?
<_2> Gnea dmz lan    and i can see the display of the other box from where i am
<absynth> OriWB: when i understand you right, you have a connection with your AP and you have internet
<OriWB> absynth: whats ap?
<Gnea> _2: i would suggest either a KVM or freenx
<absynth> OriWB: hmm i try to think, wich problem could cause this problem
<mib> hi, if i wrre to use/install Wine, can it be installable on my ext3 drive?
<SunnyDP> access-point
<SunnyDP> wi-fi router !
<taz> i found  it said 1.0.1
<_2> Gnea i'm not wanting to put the display of the other box on this one, just control that one from here
<absynth> OriWB: Access Point
<absynth> OriWB: your wlan router
<OriWB> absynth: yeah i have both
<mikeyyy> taz: yup.  that's the version you currently use
<Gnea> !freenx | _2
<ubottu> _2: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mikeyyy> taz: it's the latest stable version of wine
<_2> Gnea ;/
<jussel> diginux: I think that it isn't working.
<Gnea> _2: it can be a bit tricky to setup, but it works
<Gnea> _2: what?
<intmed> what is ubuntu repository
<taz> that mean old verson or new ??
<OriWB> absynth: someone told me that i get disconnected if there are too many connections, and mentioned bittorent
<jussel> diginux: But I got a application named 'PulseAudio Device Chooser' now.
<absynth> OriWB: so, you have internet, and when you want to download large files, your connection brakes
<jussel> diginux: Maybe I can something with that?
<OriWB> absynth: exactly
<mikeyyy> taz: The newest version. Currently 1.1.4 is in development
<diginux> jussel: hmm, could be, see what it does :)
<Gnea> _2: you said you want to control the remote display
<taz> how i can upgrade ??
<diginux> jussel: my next suggestion is to upgrade to ububtu 8.10
<absynth> OriWB: what do you mean with too many connections?
<jussel> diginux: how? :P
<_2> Gnea without piping it to this display
<OriWB> absynth: i can sheck exactly what he wrote me, just a sec
<mikeyyy> taz: it's the latest version. You can't update it unless 1.1.4 (stable) came up
<absynth> OriWB: ok
<Gnea> _2: then use a KVM.
<taz> ok it will itself upgrade ??
<_2> k
<diginux> jussel: hold on
<jussel> diginux: thanks again :)
<mikeyyy> taz: No
<Gnea> _2: next time, please be more specific when you ask :)
<OriWB> abzynth: "and it only happens when I have too many connections at one time (hint: bittorrent)"
<diginux> jussel: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-to-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibix.html
<jussel> diginux: Thanks
<OriWB> absynth: "and it only happens when I have too many connections at one time (hint: bittorrent)"
<mikeyyy> hi guys, i got a problem here. need ur help. i installed cedega and launch the program. Cedega try to connect to internet to find the update but it failed because im behind proxy. how can i configure my ubuntu so that all the applications will connect through a proxy? Need help. Plzzzzzzz
<_2> "any way to connect the keyboard and mouse of one box to the xserver of another box ?"  <<< i should have added "without exporting the vidio of the remote box"  i susssssposes
<OriWB> absynth: does that help at all?
<taz> mikeyyy  i read in website http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=6131
<taz> look at verison
<absynth> OriWB: I dont see, why bittorent and other stuff like that could effect your wlan connection, it makes no sense (to me)
<MonsieurY> want to test ekiga ? sip:*201393514@ekiga.net
<jussel> diginux: It's updating now :-)
<Absorto> hello! how do I upgrade a server installation of feisty to the latest release?
<gwennn> Hi! I have a problem with compiz ... I must run it manually when I login  "sudo compiz" and then everything runs fine.How can I enable compiz?
<OriWB> absynth: too many connections doesnt make sense?
<_2> absynth unless the host is setup to drop connections that use torrents
<OriWB> absynth: oh, he also said "you on bittorrent? I think you're router has a built-in setting that disconnects you when you have too many connection"
<intmed> gwennn: i have also that problem
<diginux> jussel: very good, hopefully in the newer version it works!
<gwennn> intmed : jaunty?
<jussel> Would be great :)
<absynth> OriWB: You have only 1 connection with your AP, when you load files from different places, then the datapackges are queued
<absynth> OriWB: Ok , that could be possible
<OriWB> absynth: do you know how i can check?
<absynth> OriWB: that your router disables your connection
<mikeyyy> taz: yes.. it is list of cross loop version. Why?
<MonsieurY> nobody want to to test ekiga ?
<absynth> OriWB: do you know your gateway address?
<OriWB> yeah
<MonsieurY> is there any directory of this ?
<OriWB> absynth: yeah
<taz> mine is 1.0.1
<_2> MonsieurY i don't test anything i can't pronounce
<absynth> ok, just type the gateway address in your browser
<OriWB> absynth: im in
<mikeyyy> taz: it 'cross loop' version. not 'wine'..
<MonsieurY> _2: why it's integrate in your os ubuntu ?
<MonsieurY> ekiga
<MonsieurY> :D
<OriWB> absynth: its a siemens, if that helps
<absynth> OriWB: ok, then , just look, after an option, that looks like our problem :D
<absynth> OriWB: never had one :( , only fritzbox and orangef things
<Taure> Hiya, I'm looking for help with playing DVDs. I've got the restricted extras, and have used sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh to allow for encrypted DVDs, but when they play they flicker. I've tried this in both totem and VLC. I've also used the dmesg | grep ata command to check my DMA - it's enabled. Any tips?
<Taure> (I'm a noob - only installed on tuesday)
<absynth> OriWB: maybe goolge after it
<absynth> OriWB: google*
<OriWB> absynth: ok
<OriWB> absynth: thanx alot, i'll let you know if it works. Or you'll know it didnt if i sign off ;)
<absynth> OriWB: but, if this is really your problem, then you should be connected to your AP all the time, you just have no internet connection sometimes
<mzz> Taure: do only dvds flicker or does other stuff you play in totem do the same thing?
<Taure> I'll test
<absynth> OriWB: ok
<absynth> OriWB: :)
<mzz> Taure: also, what video card do you have and are desktop effects enabled?
<OriWB> absynth: i think thats what happens, its beginning to make sense now
<OriWB> absynth: talk to you later ;)
<absynth> OriWB: good :) the solution is near, i can feel it :D
<absynth> OriWB: ok
<MonsieurY> sip:*201393514@ekiga.net
<Taure> Only DVDs, yeah
<Taure> I have ATI HD 2400
<Taure> And I've got compiz running
<mzz> Taure: which drivers is that using, the binary (fglrx) ones or the open (radeon) ones? There are some known problems with fglrx and xv video
<Taure> fglrx
<derjoerg> Hi everybody, can somebody explain me what "kernel: Cannot read proc file system: 9 - Bad file descriptor" in kern.log means?
<Slart> Hello everyone.. I have some text files edited on a windows computer and I need to make them work nicely on my ubuntu machine.. some of the international characters isn't the same but linefeeds and newlines are still working.. there has to be some kind of converter I can use.. any hints?
<thrashold> Is there any image viewer for Ubuntu supporting jpeg2k?
<mzz> Taure: if that's your problem I'd expect it to happen for pretty much everything you play with vlc or mplayer unless you either switch to the radeon driver, disable compiz or switch from xv to x11/xshm for video playback (slow)
<Taure> I'll disable compiz and see if that helps
<mzz> Slart: many of them, and do you know the encoding they're currently using?
<mzz> Slart: gedit actually has a "Character Coding" option in its load and save dialogs. Or you can use something like iconv if you prefer the command line.
<Slart> mzz: what windows xp create by default =).. I can see if enca has anything wise to say about it
<thrashold> How do you disable compiz in Ubuntu?
<Taure> Haha I was just thinking that
<intmed> me too
<mzz> disable desktop effects in the "appearance" preferences applet
<fosco__> thrashold, go to desktop effects and select none
<voed22cj> Hi everyone. One question: I have ubuntu installed on my laptop and I have a problem regarding the SOUND. When I plug the headphones in, still, the sound comes out through the laptop speakers as well. This didn't happen in Windows. Does anyone know how to fix it? Thanks
<thrashold> fosco_: Where is this? Could find it
<thrashold> s/Could/Couldn't/
<fosco__> system - preferences - appearance
<Taure> Success!
<Taure> Disabling effects makes it work
<Slart> mzz: enca didn't recognize it.. file says it's a "Non-ISO extended-ASCII text, with CRLF line terminators"
<Taure> Thanks
<SiDi> Hello voed22cj, what audio card do you have ? if you have an HDA intel you'll just have to add a line in a conf and it shall be fixed ;)
<Slart> mzz: I'll give gedit a try, thanks
<gautada> Help a weird key combination just made gnome go from gray to a black.  This is just the gnome panel my background is still the same.  It looks like film negative.  The keys were some combination of <Ctrl>, <Super>, <Alt>, <Space>, <V>, and/or <B>.  How do I get gnome back to normal?
<yoophglup> hello
<KaptenRodSkagg> voed22cj, if you mute system sound the music player should sound in the headphones only...
<SiDi> voed22cj: may you type '      lspci | grep -i "audio"       ' in a terminal and paste the output ?
<mzz> Slart: what windows (notepad?) saved it as may depend on what locale windows thinks you're in
<Slart> mzz: it's actually matlab .. but I guess that editor is as smart as notepad
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> Is there some way to download the deb out of apt-get?
<hatten> how do you make so that you hear sounds from both the speakers and the headphones plugged in into the front?
<mzz> Slart: and it's pretty much impossible for tools (like file) to reliably detect the encoding if it's one of the one-byte-per-codepoint ones
<zupb> hi, gusy. i try to mount my MMC flash card to my ubuntu... what device in /dev i must use for it?
<voed22cj> sure
<SiDi> Cpudan80: on packages.ubuntu.com there are every packages of the repo
<gwennn> I must run compiz manually ...sudo compiz   at login How can I enable it automatically?
<SiDi> Cpudan80: there also are a lot of packages on launchpad.net's PPA, and some websites provide deb packages for their soft (such as winehq)
<Slart> mzz: yup.. I know
<hatten> system>preferences>sessions, gwenn
<fosco__> gwennn, install fusion-icon and add it to the session manager
<voed22cj> this is it :  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<yoophglup> Hey,  I am trying to reconfigure my audio ports so the mic and the line in are used as line outs.  I can do this in windows but having trouble getting it to work with ubuntu??? any ideas?
<gwennn> hatten; I have jaunty
<SiDi> gwennn: go to System -> Administration -> Sessions and add "compiz --replace &" but it should actually start up on its own if you enable it once
<gwennn> it did't work
<KaptenRodSkagg> hatten,  just plug in the headphones... and you have sound in both...  or shuld have
<hatten> oh, nvm then
<hatten> no
<hatten> the sound stops in my speakers when i plug in my headphones
<gwennn> thanks
<SiDi> ok voed22cj give me a second to find the tutorial again. By the way, type my name when you type a message so i can spot it more easily
<gwennn> I'll try
<mzz> gwennn: "sudo compiz" does not make much sense. Is it not working as "you" even when you run it manually? If yes the problem may be with your user's compiz configuration, not with how it is started.
<voed22cj> Sisi: Sure
<voed22cj> Sidi: Sure
<burkmat> hatten, You want sound from both?
<hatten> yeah
<SiDi> voed22cj: may you also tell me the exact model of your laptop ?
<Slart> mzz: thanks for your help
<gautada> solved my problem by changing the visual effects...
<mzz> Slart: hope you can figure out what encoding it is actually in...
<ubuntan> Greetings all. My ubuntu desktop got corrupted and I wanted to recover that. Now it is not starting the X server. Is there any way to reset the X server?
<burkmat> hatten, Well... I know that in my Ubuntu 8.04 double clicking the volume control in GNOME and selecting the "Switches" tab lets me toggle it.
<voed22cj> sony vaio
<voed22cj> sidi: sony vio
<voed22cj> sidi: sony vaio
<SiDi> voed22cj: be as accurate as you can. there are a lot of sony and all of them don't have the same version of the audio chipset you're using ;)
<yoophglup> so no one knows how to reconfigure an audio port??
<voed22cj> sidi: found it: vaio VGN-Nr11M/S
<zertyuio> hi there
<SiDi> ok voed22cj give me a second :)
<zertyuio> how to delete a folder and a sub folder in one command line ?
<ubuntan> Now when I give startx, it gives me the error "The GNOME session manager cannot start properly. cannot establish any listening sockets. Try using failsafe session.
<zertyuio> i forgot the command line
<voed22cj> SiDi: sure, thanks
<burkmat> zertyuio, You can recursively delete using -r.
<zertyuio> using -r ?
<maxime_> hi everyone
<burkmat> zertyuio, Well, rm -r /tacos would delete /tacos and everything in it.
<zertyuio> mkdir -Rf ?
<hatten> burkmat ; thanks
<burkmat> hatten, No problems. :)
<hatten> just gotta check how to change the volume a bit now
<yelworC> hi.. i installed x-chat in ubuntu and want to have tabs for the channels and a userlist.. this is how i expect xchat to look like.. i can not find these settings in the preferences
<zertyuio> yes
<zertyuio> wait i check
<yoophglup> can anyone read what i am typing?
<hatten> yeah
<fosco__> yoonkn, yes
<zrak> where is rc.conf located?
<fosco__> zrak, /etc
<zrak> well i try gedit /etc/rc.conf
<zrak> i get empty file
<zertyuio> it display this ftp> rm -r ok
<maxime_> hmmm too few options in x-chat
<zertyuio> usage: rmdir directory-name
<zertyuio> ftp>
<maxime_> i use nexgen mIrc script through wine
<maxime_> well nto right now, im trying x-chat
<vigo> yelworC: The tabs are listed in the left panel..I think
<zertyuio> ftp> rm -r /ok
<zertyuio> usage: rmdir directory-name
<zertyuio> ftp>
<burkmat> zertyuio, Ah, you didn't mention it was over FTP.
<zertyuio> why ?
<yelworC> yeah i see but i want tabs ;) i dont like the look of this list
<maxime_> lol
<^hashbang^> irssi rules =)
<maxime_> what the
<zertyuio> it's like linux
<burkmat> zertyuio, I actually don't know if you can recursively delete over FTP...
<hatten> hey guys, the sound volume in my earplugs are way too loud compared to my speakers
<zertyuio> no u can't
<hatten> i have the speakers at max
<zertyuio> i confirm u
<zertyuio> it's not working for me
<zertyuio> on ftp
<hatten> and no volume control at the plugs
<yoophglup> no one in heres knows how to reconfigure an audio port from output to input!!!!!????? or at least what file I can study to figure it out myself???
<hatten> i have both enabled at the same time
<zertyuio> is there any here knows ?
<Kino_> #ubuntu-pt
<maxime_> yoophglup: what the hell man, google it, god damn it
<^hashbang^> maxime_: please watch your language..
<burkmat> yoophglup, If we knew we'd tell you, I promise. Also, people might be more willing to help if you dropped a couple of ?'s and !'s... 1 is enough.
<SiDi> voed22cj: a last command, sorry  : cat /proc/asound/card0/codec\#* | grep Codec
<yoophglup> damn to u a response from anyone would be polite i am out of here
<rakudave> Kino_: syntax is "/join #something"
<voed22cj> SiDi: to type it in terminal?
<Brad777> if i'm using kubuntu atm can i just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop then sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop to switch to gnome?
<maxime_> yoophglup: be polite yourself, in the first place, imbecile, you dont deserve any help, according to myself , of course :)
<^hashbang^> !pat | yoophglup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pat
<^hashbang^> !patience | yoophglup
<ubottu> yoophglup: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gwennn> compiz works fine now ...Thanks everybody!
<SiDi> voed22cj: yes. it's to know the exact version of the audio chipset. all the vaio's don't use the same
<vigo> yoohglup: nope/\
<jimdb> how many ppl in here have looked at kde 4.2?
<maxime_> im out guys, ill come back from my other irc client
<voed22cj> SiDi: here it is Codec: Realtek ALC262
<voed22cj> Codec: Conexant ID 2c06
<Brad777> jimdb: i have
<SiDi> voed22cj: okies
<^hashbang^> jimdb: I have... for about 5 mins... then switched back =)
<int256> where can i find applictaion for linux (ubuntu 8.10)
<jimdb> brad, what did you think of it?
<^hashbang^> int256: what application?
<SiDi> voed22cj: type the command "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" in order to edit the alsa config file
<mitch_ux> hi there, do anyone plays wolfenstein enemy territory? I have some problem
<maxime_> int256 go to terminal and type fpkg --configure -a  (is it kpfg ? )
<SiDi> voed22cj: at the end of the line, add :       options snd-hda-intel model=sony-assamd
<^hashbang^> mitch_ux: this is a ubuntu support channel, not a wolfenstein support channel.
<int256> ^hashbang^: like download manager, a fast one.
<Brad777> jimdb: well I think it looks great but it can be pretty unstable
<SiDi> voed22cj: then you can reboot and enjoy :) if it doesn't work (or if the whole sound disappears :P) we'll try another model
<Brad777> if i'm using kubuntu atm can i just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop then sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop to switch to gnome?
<SiDi> mitch_ux: what kind of problem ?
<voed22cj> SiDi: done, thanks. rebooting
<^hashbang^> int256: there are tons.... open: System-Administration->Synaptic Package Manager and search for download manager
<int256> ^hashbang^: any sugessions
<jimdb> sudo -i
<jimdb> echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<^hashbang^> int256: naw, I don't use themmm
<jimdb> mitch_ux:  does that address your issue?
<^hashbang^> int256: s/themmm/them/
<gwennn> maxime : dpkg --configure -a
<int256> ^hashbang^: will applications for KDE will on ubuntu
<fosco__> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<^hashbang^> int256: use the package manager for ubuntu, there are tons of software packages out there
<hatten> most kde apps work on ubuntu
<jimdb> brad777:  i have been using it and have resolved many issues and it seems to be much more stable now.  i'm actually quite impressed.
<int256> hatten: ok
<hatten> brb, change nick
<jimdb> mitch_ux:  are you there?
<zertyuio> over ftp how to delete a folder and his sub folder ?
<hatten> back
<int256> ^hashbang^: will all the application showing in Synaptic Package Manager is compatible with ubuntu that i am using
<Brad777> jimdb: how did u fix it? I am all the way up to date atm and I have this weird glitch when i login where if i don't click while it loadsthen the screen turns white and just sits like that
<^hashbang^> zertyuio: usually you need to cd to the sub foler and remove it... then cd .. and remove the top level folder
<^hashbang^> int356: yes
<burkmat> zertyuio, You're either going to need a FTP client that supports recursive deletion or a customized FTP server... Suggest you Google for: "ftp recursive delete"
<^hashbang^> int256: yes
<jimdb> brad777:  which kde 4.2 did you install?  neon kde nightly?
<zertyuio> i got thousand of folder
<voed22cj> SiDi: Wow, thanks. it works
<zertyuio> that's not pratical for me
<burkmat> zertyuio, Then I suggest you try one of the clients that support it.
<^hashbang^> zertyuio: ok try using fireftp (firefox plugin) or gftp (gnome ftp client)
<burkmat> zertyuio, You don't really seem to be listening what I'm saying, so I'm just going to back off...
<zertyuio> ok
<SiDi> voed22cj: you're welcome :) may you remind me your model so that i add it to the french doc's database, please ?
<zertyuio> ok thx to all
<^hashbang^> zertyuio:np
<voed22cj> SiDi: Sony Vaio: VGN-NR11M/S
<SiDi> voed22cj: nevermind found it back :)
<SiDi> voed22cj: well thanks :D
<voed22cj> :P
<SiDi> voed22cj: by the way when you buy a laptop, always try to get one with an HDA intel :) it works just well with the good model
<Travis-42> is there a good, cheap way to backup files online with linux?  I have previously used mozy (unlimited $5/month) but they don't have a linux client.  Amazon S3 sounds like a nice option, but it'll cost more like $30-40/month.
<jimdb> brad777:  you there?
<dayo2> does anyone know how i can get the dock in this screenshot to show? http://francois.vogelweith.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=30:theme-gnome-qstep-into-freedomq&catid=18:themes&Itemid=23
<LaUd> ? installing nautilus scipts --> do i just extract files to this folder ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts and i'm good to go?
<prone> hello gais
<SiDi> Travis-42: did you try through Wine by chance ?
<Brad777> jimdb: i'm not sure whatever came on my kubuntu livecd
<prone> can anyone of you tell a girl how to install glibc 2.3.2?
<voed22cj> SiDi: thanks for the tip. I was planning to change this one anyway in the near future
<prone> seem like I need it
<^hashbang^> day02: try installing avant
<SiDi> dayo2: probably avant-window-navigator
<prone> for this blender 3d software
<int256> ^hashbang^: hot to monitor internet usage.
<burkmat> prone, If only you had been a boy I would've known, but girls? Sorry, don't know how to help you install glibc.
<dayo2> prone: sudo aptitude install glibc-2.3.2
<Travis-42> SiDi: yea.  I can't get it to work.  It's also reported "garbage" in wine app db.
<dayo2> prone: what ubuntu version?
<jimdb> brad777:  look up "how to install kde 4.2 on ubuntu" in google and find the one that gives you the link to install the kde nightly.
<dayo2> SiDi: av-who?
<jimdb> that dock app is avant window navigator.
<jimdb> there's a version you can install from synaptic.
<SiDi> dayo2: the name of the dock is "awn" "avant-window-navigator" (well, i think it is :p)
<Brad777> jimdb: okay
<int256> ^hashbang^: not'hot' its How
<^hashbang^> int256: you want an app to montior internet usage? hmm, there are a ton! try installing iftop
<SiDi> dayo2: there also are other docks such as cairo-dock
<prone> dayo2: "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "glibc-2.3.2""
<dayo2> SiDi, jimdb: ok
<jimdb> brad777:  seriously, this is a better installation than the experimental one they have for kubuntu users.
<prone> dayo2: 8.10
<int256> ^hashbang^: ok, how to install. i am new to ubuntu. (new to linux)
<^hashbang^> int256: or if you want a little widget, you can install "screenlets" and then go and search for "netmonscreelet" and install it
<dayo2> prone: try sudo aptitude install glibc-  and then press Tab twice
<^hashbang^> int256: almost all the software you will ever need to install can and should be done from "Synaptic"
<SiDi> Travis-42: don't know then :( the appdb entries are not really looking like there's a chance to make it run :(
<int256> ^hashbang^: ok
<jimdb> brad777: once you install it, you should change your session to the neon kde 4.2 rather than the kubuntu version which will also be listed.
<prone> dayo2: glibc-doc glibc-doc-reference  glibc-pic glibc-source
<jimdb> brad777:  and it takes only a few minutes to install via broadband.
<int256> ^hashbang^: where is it
<^hashbang^> int256: where is what?
<dayo2> prone: hmm. that's weird. i think. i've got 8.04, and it offers me glibc-2.7.1
<prone> dayo2: hmmm really strange. I miss some repository sources??
<dayo2> prone: hang on
<burkmat> prone, `sudo apt-get update` perhaps? I get offered glibc-2.7.1 too.
<int256> ^hashbang^: i got it. but i cannot find iftop in Synaptic
<dayo2> prone: yes i think so. try what burkmat said
<int256> ^hashbang^: i searched but not found
<^hashbang^> int256: try hitting "reload"
<dayo2> prone: after the update, try the double-Tab thing again, and see if it doesn't show glibc-2.7.1
<int256> ^hashbang^: reloaded, still cannot find
<eike_> hi, i have a ShareCentral from Kensington (http://de.kensington.com/html/15960.html), but it won't work with ubuntu intrepid. does anybody know a way to use it with intrepid?
<prone> dayo2: yep. now it shows 2.7.1
<gwennn> dayo; Try also cairo dock and gnome-docky
<^hashbang^> int256: hmm
<Like> hi and
<^hashbang^> !apt > ^hashbang^
<ubottu> ^hashbang^, please see my private message
<prone> dayo2: "0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded."
<^hashbang^> !apt | int256
<ubottu> int256: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<^hashbang^> int256: check that out..
<Improv> Where can I get more information about how Ubuntu's init works?
<dayo2> prone: did u do `sudo aptitude update` or was it `sudo aptitude upgrade`   ?
<int256> ^hashbang^: i got screenlets, from Applications > Add/Remove...
<SiDi> Improv: what do you need to know? the question is vague
<^hashbang^> Improv: check out http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<uldtot> Hello, Anyone who can help me setup on ubuntu server (mail, http, sql and ftp) i recently lost my windows server and ubuntu or any other free i cannot work with...
<prone> dayo2: no i did install glibc2-7 or whatever it was called
<Improv> hashbang: Thanks!
<^hashbang^> Improv: np, had that same question about 20 mins ago
<dayo2> prone: first do this: `sudo aptitude update`
<prone> dayo2: :)
<prone> dayo2: I'm on it!
<prone> dayo2: done
<^hashbang^> int256: cool..
<dayo2> prone: after that: `sudo aptitude install glibc-2.7.1`
<SiDi> uldtot : with the server install cd you can install lamp ftp ssh and such stuff with only a few clicks
<uldtot> did install them. but i cant find any softrware so i can manage users or sertup accounts..
<uldtot> SiDi*
<prone> dayo2: no change,. maybe it's allready installed?
<SiDi> uldtot useradd and usermod commands i think :)
<SiDi> uldtot you were not using your windows server in command line, i suppose ? :P
<dayo2> prone: ok, maybe. do: `sudo aptitude show glibc-2.7.1`
<uldtot> no. GUI :D
<a555> I am trying to watch a you tube video and it says i need java, i tried sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and it installed flash, but cant find the sudo for java..
<^hashbang^> a555: are you running amd64?
<burkmat> Would be an interesting video seeing someone actually try to set up AD in CLI... :P
<a555> yes
<uldtot> i try adduser :) brb :D
<prone> dayo2: hmm... says it's unable to locate it
<a555> ^hashbang^: yes
<invisibleNinja> I wonder why on earth Synaptic decided to download and install Eclipse version 3.2, when the latest is 3.4!
<dayo2> prone: it actually says glibc-2.7.1 is not a real package, it's provided by libc6
<^hashbang^> a555: try this http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.d21.1.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<prone> dayo2: yes
<dayo2> prone: try this: `sudo aptitude install libc6`
<^hashbang^> a555: it's the only thing that worked for me
<gwennn> uldtot: man adduser
<a555> ^hashbang^: do you have a good link on how to unpack .tar.gz and install everything from the command line? I am a linux noob
<a555> ^hashbang^: or even from the GUI would be better
<LePHiSTO> a555: tar xfzv <archivename>
<^hashbang^> a555: tar xvfz "filename"
<dayo2> prone: if i'm not mistaken, then you can in fact just do: `sudo aptitude install build-essential`. but try the first option
<^hashbang^> a555: cd "new dir from package"
<LePHiSTO> wattatt?
<LePHiSTO> ww
<prone> dayo2: ah, it runs the isntallation process saying 0 stuff installed
<prone> dayo2: ah
<burkmat> a555, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/install-tarballs/
<^hashbang^> burkmat: nice 1
<cphillips> im trying to get a game (turning point: fall of liberty) to install on wine. it keeps getting stuck at "publishing product information". help?
<uldtot> added new user now.
<a555> nice... thanks guys! :-)
<dayo2> prone: have u ever edit your source list? maybe u deleted something in there by accident?
<^hashbang^> cphillips: try #winehq
<SiDi> uldtot :)
<uldtot> SiDa > how to setup email account for a user?
<cphillips> ^hashbang^, thanks, im not familiar with all the irc channels yet
<prone> dayo2: I did edit it, but I'm pretty sure everything is there.... welll, it's installing a lot of stuff now
<^hashbang^> cphillips: you bet...
<dayo2> prone: ok, let see if it covers glibc-2.7.1
<prone> dayo2: apt says libc6 is installed
<SiDi> uldtot i never used command line mailing, sorry :P
<dayo2> prone: ok, cool. so u should now have glibc-2.7.1
<dayo2> prone: what did u need it for, anyway?
<uldtot> sida > okay. thanks for the user help. now i just need everything else lol :D
<sara_> hi i need to make a video of my desktop
<sara_> hi i need to make a video of my desktop what software do i need?
<SiDi> uldtot : in my language sida means AIDS :(
<nanotube> sara_: recordmydesktop
<Baatti> wtf, I swear I'm doing everything right...
<Shadoweaver> Hello
<uldtot> ups sorry. SiDi > typo.
<nanotube> sara_: or use a video camera and point it an the display :)
<Shadoweaver> Hey IcyPolecat
<Baatti> I need help getting Java installed on my computer for web browser use
<uldtot> SiDi > the yellow text is hard to read on this old monitor :)
<sara_> nanotube, yuk soooooo improfessional
<dayo2> nanotube: i was waiting for someone to say something like that lol
<nanotube> sara_: then recordmydesktop it is :)
<Baatti> I've downloaded java-6u12-linux-x64.bin....
<prone> dayo2: blender 3d
<nanotube> dayo2: well, it /is/ a viable alternative, so i figured i'd mention it for completeness. or something  like that :)
<FreshPrince__> where can i select new GDM themes?
<Baatti> I've moved it to my java folder, chmoded it...extracted it, but it WON'T WORK on my browser!
<dayo2> prone: well, did blender install now?
<prone> dayo2: ./blender: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nanotube> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<serfers> Hey everyone. Im having a bit of trouble. im trying to make an app listen on a certain port for connections. However, when i open the app, it says that tht port is already in use. Is there any way i can see whats using it and kill it or delete an iptabl rule or somthing? thanks
<nanotube> prone: then install the libstdc++5 package from the repos.
<adaptr> serfers: first you'd need to know what is using it: netstat -plnt |grep portnumber
<nanotube> serfers: "sudo netstat -plantu" will show you all processes listening on ports
<dayo2> prone: are u installing blender from source?
<fedormorozov> hello
<burkmat> Hello fedormorozov.
<serfers> adaptr and nanotube thanks a lot. the process is vmnet-natd
<serfers> can i just kill it with the system monitor?
<alex87> hey guys, i just installed the virtualbox version from their website, but now i don't seem to have it installed at all, any ideas?
<fedormorozov> please, if someone could help me, I installed Ubuntu 7.10 and my wireless does not connect to any wifi. It detects it, but does not connects.
<serfers> adaptr and nanotube, i cant see vmnet-natd in the system monitor...
<nanotube> serfers: it seems to be a vmware process that is uses for nat networking... sure you can kill it, assuming you don't need network in vmware at the time...
<adaptr> serfers: you would kill vmware networking on any runnin gvmware guests
<prone> dayo2: hmm... from a CD that came with a book about the program.
<invisibleNinja> alex87, type sudo VirtualBox
<dayo2> prone: try this instead: `sudo aptitude install blender`
<serfers> adaptr, thats ok for now, i just dont know how to kill it if i dont see it in the system monitor
<prone> dayo2: I just unpacked it and started  from terminal
<mustangg> uck - sorry I need to ask again... but: where does the installer grab the hostname for the network configuration stage of install.
<invisibleNinja> do may have to do a restart to see it in the application list
<nanotube> serfers: in system monitor, make sure to select "show all processes"
<nanotube> serfers: or kill it from the terminal using pkill or kill
<adaptr> serfers: killall vmnet-natd
<sara_> lmao i love the facebook addon for pidgin you can collect really personal infomation on people
<fedormorozov> anybody knows why could happen that? It worked perfectly in the previous version of ubuntu
<dayo2> prone: it's always better to use apt and avoid installing from source. apt takes care of the dependencies for u
<prone> dayo2: cool, thanks
<alex87> invisibleNinja: thanks! your a lifesaver
<nanotube> fedormorozov: well, first an easy question - try the latest release of ubuntu (8.10) ?
<decembre> hello
<fedormorozov> yes, sorry, it is 8.10 not 7.10
<dayo2> prone: you're welcome. it worked?
<alex87> *you're
<jussel> diginux: Hey Diginux, 're you there?
<decembre> anyone knows really advantages of LTS ?
<fedormorozov> it worked with 8.04 lts
<soreau> ! lts | decembre
<ubottu> decembre: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<decembre> ubottu : yes I know, I would like to know more !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<invisibleNinja> anytime alex87
<int256> ^hashbang^: thanks for helping me to solve my problems.
<decembre> I have a small server for me only
<serfers> adaptr and nanotube thanks a million, its all good now
<decembre> should I keep it in LTS or upgrade ?
<decembre> whereas I have bugs in 8.04 !
<mzz> if you're hitting bugs in 8.04 that you know are fixed in 8.10 you could upgrade
<decembre> mzz : in fact lts doesn't give much more stability for simple use ?
<tom1234> hi
<int256> i found 8 bugs that is not mentioned any where else
<decembre> like family server ?
<mustangg> sorry I need to ask again... but: where does the installer grab the hostname for the network configuration stage of install.
<dayo2> int256: u should report them
<int256> yes i will.
<dayo2> mustangg: /etc/hostname  ?
<mzz> decembre: it has new versions of lots of stuff. So you may want to upgrade for the features in those new versions. I wouldn't upgrade in an attempt to get rid of problems in 8.04 without first checking those problems are known to be fixed in 8.10
<dayo2> mustangg: or /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<mzz> decembre: that's just me though.
<soreau> mzz: Still at it? :)
<mustangg> dayo2:  during a fresh install?
<int256> i will make a video showing the bug. so that deelopers can understand well.
<mzz> soreau: eh, answering basics like this doesn't take much attention
<dayo2> mustangg: install from CD?
<ramiro> hi
<int256> bye
<Aladin> und jetzt
<mustangg> dayo2: yeah, the alt iso.
<dayo2> mustangg: wouldn't there be a moment during the install, where it prompts you for the hostname?
<decembre> mzz : thanks
<mustangg> dayo2: right. where does that name come from, when it self populates?
<decembre> nobody give me reasons to keep lts
<decembre> I think I will upgrade
<dayo2> mustangg: i'm guessing from the CD. never checked, but it probably has a default hostname file on CD, where the hostname defaults to "ubuntu:
<dayo2> "ubuntu"
<usaurio> yo
<usaurio> sadd
<mustangg> decembre: if I've learned anything about linux, it is that the less upgrading needed means more stability. Upgrades are as needed only.
<Aladin> habe sowas noch nie cht
<fedormorozov> I would like to specify: when I turn my wireless card on, the light flishes 1 time and then nothing else... It detects wifi and asks for password in protected networks, tries to connect but doesn't (neither to unprotected networks)
<fedormorozov> sorry, flashes
<mustangg> dayo2: that was my expectation but I asked because I've tried a few fresh installs and each time the installer finds my previous hostname. Even after I dd'd my hard drives from sec 0 to sec max.
<csaba198> Hi! I' m running now ubuntu liveCD edition, and i' ve a hard drive containing 21 partitions, but in the /dev/ directory it' s counted only till sda15, but i' d like to mount sda16. What can i do? I tried mknod /dev/sda16 b 8 16, but then mount says "/dev/sda16 is not a valid block device".
<joshjtl> hi, I'm about to upgrade from 2gb to 4gb ram... do I need to have ubuntu x86-64 installed to be able take advantage of all 4gb?
<jim_p> joshjtl, yes
<dayo2> mustangg: are u connected to a dhcp server?
<joshjtl> jim_p: definitely?
<MadsRH> Does anyone know if Compiz 0.8 will make it into Jaunty?
<mustangg> dayo2:  yeah, and that nic does have a reserved ip. Could it be grabbing the info because that's the name associated with the mac on the dhcp server?
<jado> hi, i'm trying to launch a file.jar with java -jar file.jar but i've got this : "No X11 DISPLAY variable was set, but this program performed an operation which requires it."
<jim_p> joshjtl, yea as in all 32bit oses, the os will "see" less ram that the one that it runs on
<clayg> whenever i try to shutdown or access any of the parts there, even lock screen or logout, it takes 30 seconds or so and freezes the computer while it waits.  I can still shutdown through command line with no delay but I want ot be able to lock screen if i need to walk out of the room without waiting 30 seconds and basically telling my coworker i dont trust him
<dayo2> mustangg: yes. check /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf and find your hostname in there, along with the mac addr and reserved IP
<joshjtl> okay thanks jim_p
<ramiro> (sorry for cross-asking for whoever is in #vbox as well, but I think it's good to ask it here)
<ramiro> I need to run a vbox as another user when ubuntu starts up. no problem placing it in /etc/rc.d and such, but what command must I run? I usually "su - username", type in password, then "VBoxHeadless <...> & exit". how do I automate this? (including the password)
<mustangg> dayo2: well I don't have such an animal during the fresh install, but at least you've helped my peace-of-mind. I'd spent a good amount of time fighting problems with fakeraid+ LVM and that seemed like yet another problem to fix...
<jim_p> does anyone know how to use quassel?
<dayo2> mustangg: something like: host mustanggsbox { hardware ethernet 00:d3:24:f7:82 ; fixed-address 192.168.20.3 ; }
<jim_p> i want to get the !@#$%^ timestamp away
<burkmat> What would dhcpd do if it received a request with the entire range already leased?
<dayo2> mustangg: you could try deleting that entry from your dhcpd.conf, then restart dhcp3-server before installing again
<mustangg> dayo2:  my dhcp box is a linux router.
<chmac> Anyone using Rhythmbox with the last.fm plugin? I can't seem to play music, not sure where to start...
<clayg> whenever i try to shutdown or access any of the parts there, even lock screen or logout, it takes 30 seconds or so and freezes the computer while it waits.  I can still shutdown through command line with no delay but I want ot be able to lock screen if i need to walk out of the room without waiting 30 seconds and basically telling my coworker i dont trust him
<mustangg> dayo2: so I guess I'd mistaken assumed (!) that I would be able to find info on this in faq/docs or whereever. :)
<jado> hi, i'm trying to launch a file.jar with java -jar file.jar but i've got this : "No X11 DISPLAY variable was set, but this program performed an operation which requires it."
<dayo2> mustangg: i see
<khunt> is network manager the only prog for 3g?
<jim_p> khunt, i hope not! any app that can do dialing and wireless will do
<chmac> Ok, so it seems that I need to have a last.fm client installed...
<mike12> hey anyone here kno how to remotly open a disc drive on a a computer....its my dads and i want to play a trick  on him since he grounded me
<dayo2> mustangg: u could also check #ubuntu-server for more info on this subject
<mzz> mike12: if you can ssh in the "eject" commandline utility will probably do the trick
<jim_p> mike12, do you have ssh access on that pc?
<mike12> no
<mzz> mike12: ("man eject")
<dayo2> mike12: u're courting more ground-time
<khunt> jim_p, you know of one that is lightweight and easy to configure preferably with a data counter. google is not my friend today
<mzz> mike12: if you don't have ssh access it's unlikely you can do anything
<mike12> o ok
<jim_p> mike12, then he is fortified in there
<mike12> thaanks anyway
<mzz> mike12: (think about it, being able to do that without ssh or equivalent access would be a bug)
<jim_p> khunt, network-config maybe?
<khunt> hmm
<jim_p> khunt, its been some time since i last used it
<jim_p> khunt, and wicd may do it too
<khunt> or maybe i should install network-manager
<Pilot_51> Is there any way to reinstall Ubuntu without formatting?
<khunt> and just launch it on demand
<jim_p> khunt, dunno. i am against nm use. the counter that you ask for makes things a bit more complex
<Pilot_51> I ran into some trouble during upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid (system crash) and even though I can run it it's pretty screwed up
<jim_p> Pilot_51, what exactrly is screwed up? xorg?
<timposey> on ubuntu install 8.10 I am getting message crc error system halted
<khunt> i am using wcid
<mustangg> dayo2: thank you for the info. I  think I will do just that when I have a chance.
<khunt> but that only does wireless
<burkmat> Pilot_51, Well... I guess you could either just install on top of your current installation (would probably be bad), or run `sudo rm -rf /` to delete everything you have and then install on the "clean" partition? oO
<dayo2> mustangg: u're welcome :-)
<Pilot_51> well for one the quick search in synaptic is grayed
<Pilot_51> bunch of errors in log
<jim_p> khunt, i am out of ideas then
<khunt> thing is i know network-manager works with no config
<khunt> just plug it in
<khunt> et voila
<chumbo> Any one here knows how host a site with Xampp?
<kristofer> hello. Does anyone know anything regarding adobe flash 10 and hardware acceleration issues? I'm getting really crappy performance when I go fullscreen. There isnt any difference if I use the "use hardware accell" option or not in the player applet.
<Pilot_51> I don't think the update manager is finding updates either
<burkmat> chumbo, Just start it up and it's ready to run? It's very plug'n play. :)
<chumbo> burkmat, yes its runnig good the problem is any one cant access it.. just me and ppl in my lan
<dayo2> see u guys later
<Pilot_51> When I boot from the install CD and try to repair packages, it says the system is up-to-date and then asks if I want to proceed with the update
<burkmat> chumbo, I'd suspect your problem is NAT. You're behind a router, right?
<Pilot_51> When I proceed, it downloads a bunch of packages and then says nothing was updated
<mikkelgj> Im curious about the minimal CD. Does that only install a very very limited basic install (which i want), or does it just download the whole default ubuntu installation?
<stringchopper> I got a linux kernel from kernel.org.  I imported their key.  They say to do: "gpg --verify linux-2.3.9.tar.gz.sign linux-2.3.9.tar.gz"... but they don't give a "sign" file.  Do I create the sign. file myself with their key?
<clayg> whenever i try to shutdown or access any of the parts there, even lock screen or logout, it takes 30 seconds or so and freezes the computer while it waits.  I can still shutdown through command line with no delay but I want ot be able to lock screen if i need to walk out of the room without waiting 30 seconds and basically telling my coworker i dont trust him
<zand3r> Hi all... I've performed a CLI install using the Alternative CD and subsequently installed xorg and openbox however there's no xorg.conf being generated. The following URL implies that people suspect this is an error but I'm wondering if there is some way to automatically generate this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043277
<Pilot_51> So... Any way to reinstall over an existing installation as with Windows or is a format absolutely necessary?
<z1pp3r> Im curious about the minimal CD. Does it only install a very very limited basic install (which i want), or does it just download the whole default ubuntu installation? The minimalCD page isnt very clear
<shinagalated> anyone know what's going on with the new notification system in Jaunty?  Is that still going to be in Jaunty
<bmorris> I have a network drive mounted using samba but I'm running into problems.. I get a permission denied error  every time I try and save a file.  I can open them fine though.  When I do an ls -l in the directory it says that I have all the correct permissions.. Does anybody know what could be going on?
<kristofer> hmm... From googling it seems everyone seems to have bad performance in flash full screen unless they are equipped with a really fast computer. :(
<z1pp3r> bmorris, maybe the samba server doesn't allow anyone write access to the share?
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone have any experience w/Oracle ODBC?
<bmorris> z1pp3r, how would I check that?  I have ssh access to the server
<diginux> bmorris: is the share mounted as read only?
<rakudave> !ot | r00tintheb0x
<ubottu> r00tintheb0x: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<z1pp3r> bmorris, i haven't played around with samba for quite some time, but i believe its specified in the config file where you specified the share in the first place.
<OsamaK> Hello, how can I build an up-to-date language for Ubuntu? I googled for that, and found nothing.
<diginux> Jussel: whats up?
<bmorris> diginux, I don't believe so
<diginux> bmorris: can you creat a new file on the share?
<Jussel> diginux: hey :)
<Jussel> diginux: Updated Ubuntu to 8.10
<adaptr> bmorris: read only  = yes/true/1
<kristofer> Ok.. the solution for good fullscreen flash performance is... virtualbox.. that is insane. :)
<Jussel> diginux: But still no sound through my Headphone
<bmorris> diginux, no
<z1pp3r> lol kristofer =)
<kristofer> right...
<diginux> Jussel: ugghhh, I am out of ideas then :( try posting to the forums, make sure to include the output of lspci
<Jussel> diginux: ok thanks for your time / help :)
<kristofer> Maybe it would work to do a WINE container for a windows firefox plugin ...
<diginux> bmorris: did you mount from the command line or use somethign like thunar?
<Xintruder> which command shows me how much ram is consumed?
<^hashbang^> free
<z1pp3r> kristofer, worth a try, now you know what to spend your weekend on =)
<diginux> kristofer: i remember the einstein@home windows binary under wine ran faster than the native linux binary
<bmorris> diginux, I have it in my fstab
<anisfarhana> greetings
<diginux> Xintruder: sudo apt-get install htop
<z1pp3r> Xintruder, you can use htop
<kristofer> diginux: which gcc version did you use?
<bmorris> I'm looking at the share in my smb.conf file and it says that it's public and writeable
<diginux> bmorris: copy and paste the line
<dmphotography> Does anyone know of a program that does a more detailed report of Network History like System Monitor?
<Xintruder> isn't there a default installed program to do so?
<diginux> kristofer: it was a non opensource binary
<anisfarhana> i have ispconfig installed with ubuntu , anyone can tell me where is server stored the incoming/outgoing mail from the server ?
<bmorris> diginux, //192.168.0.101/workspace  /home/bmorris/workspace  cifs users,gid=1000,uid=1000,username=bmorris,password=password
<z1pp3r> Xintruder, think "top" is installed by default, but it doesnt have pretty fancy colors like htop =P
<dmphotography> Mainly that keeps track of daily bandwidth ussage for a web server.
<diginux> bmorris: and those gid and uids are those of bmorris?
<rakudave> Xintruder: "free -m"
<Xintruder> does top show me how much ram is free, and how much is used?
<kristofer> diginux: I suppose gcc doesn't optimize as well as visual c++ does out of the box. a poor built might suck.
<bmorris> yep
<dkg> Is there a difference in installing Intrepid from cd or upgrading from hardy?
<dayo2> dmphotography: munin
<z1pp3r> Xintruder, as rakudave said, "free -m" is probably better for just seeing ram usage
<kristofer> diginux: Suns (non gcc-compatible) compiler is said to do great code though (even for linux).
<diginux> bmorris: what are the perms on /home/bmorris/workspace?
<dmphotography> dayo2: Thanks!
<nomasteryoda|w> dkg, speed of installing is much faster
<nomasteryoda|w> in my experience
<dayo2> dmphotography: u're welcome. :-)
<bmorris> diginux, full read/write/execute
<Xintruder> htop, does it give me results once like top, or keep monitoring untill i stop it?
<Guest18209> salve a tutti
<thehook> got network issues anyone? http://www.snotr.com/video/1084
<diginux> bmorris: so its 777 ?
<bmorris> yeah
<z1pp3r> Im curious about the minimal CD. Does it only install a very very limited basic install (which i want), or does it just download the whole default ubuntu installation? The minimalCD page isnt very clear
<diginux> bmorris: have you tried chmod -R 777 /home/bmorris/workspace just to make sure?
<carpeliam|pidgin> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dkg> nomasteryoda: other than that, is it just as safe to install hardy then upgrade? I've tried to burn intrepid 3 times, with no joy...  I'd prefer a "clean" install but is an upgrade prety much the same? (any disadvantages?)
<diginux> dkg: i do upgrade all the time, never have a problem
<bmorris> diginux, hmm I can create a file from the command line
<dkg> diginux: thanks. That's what I'll do :)
<bmorris> When I try and save one in eclipse I get permission denied though
<r00tintheb0x> rakudave I mean installing ODBC on Ubuntu to connect to an Oracle Database.
<diginux> bmorris: are you running eclipse as a normal user? can you edit a newly created file from the command line using a text editor liek nano?
<r00tintheb0x> That does have to do with Ubuntu
<thehook> z1pp3r: i have no idea my self, but can i please have the link for the page?
<diginux> dkg: enjoy
<rakudave> r00tintheb0x: sorry ^^
<z1pp3r> thehook, sure, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bmorris> diginux, I can edit/save a file using nano/vim/whatever but if I open up the file in gedit or eclipse I can't save
<diginux> bmorris: so you can edit *already existing* files using nano ?
<z1pp3r> thehook, maybe it's more clear to you than me...
<bmorris> diginux, I can create them using nano as well
<thehook> z1pp3r: no its not :s but i'm afraid it looks like it just downloads everything..
<rakudave> !oracle | r00tintheb0x, ok then
<ubottu> r00tintheb0x, ok then: If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<thehook> but someone here shuld now
<z1pp3r> ugh
<z1pp3r> hehe yeah, thats what i figured
<z1pp3r> not much luck yet though =/
<diginux> bmorris: but you can edit already existing files from the command line, right?
<thehook> z1pp3r: you know, if noone knows I just gonna test it :P
<bmorris> umm let me check
<r00tintheb0x> rakudave, its okay.
<thehook> give me a couple of minutes ok z1pp3r ?
<bmorris> diginux, actually no that gives me an error as well
<z1pp3r> thehook, that would be pretty cool =). I probably could do that as well, but then i'd have to backup stuff and i'm too lazy to do all that for nothing =)
<hamdi> dy
<z1pp3r> thehook, sure thing
<hamdi> hi
<diginux> bmorris: ok, sounds like you have uid/guid mismatch
<Jerusalem420> !seen hashbang
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Jerusalem420> ^hashbang you around?
<diginux> bmorris: id do an ls -l and look at the perms and ownership diff between already existing files and files you just crated
<bmorris> diginux, here are the two lines from my ls -l  test33.txt I just created and web was already there -rwxrw-rw- 1 bmorris bmorris   5 2009-02-12 16:00 test33.txt
<bmorris> drwxrwxrwx 7 bmorris bmorris   0 2009-02-02 09:53 web
<meshuggah> anybody know an easy and great way to add a 3rd harddisk in a computer case that only have 2 slots for them?
<diginux> bmorris: web is a dir not a file
<bmorris> woops one moment
<diginux> bmorris: is this samba server running on linux or windows?
<guntbert> meshuggah: please ask in #hardware
<bmorris> diginux, ubuntu 8.10
<dury> hi there all :) how is it going?
<bantu_> hey peeps, Ok. I need help with the mknod command
<diginux> bmorris: why not just use nfs?
<dury> tomorrow I'm going to buy a new box which motherboard you suggest guys 32 or 64 bit
<thehook> z1pp3r: its installing now, obviously its a lot more to download so i dont know anything yet :P but what are you gonna use it for if i may ask
<meshuggah> guntbert : thank
<guntbert> !#ubuntu | dury
<ubottu> dury: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<morfdor> Hi everyone. Ive been happily using ubuntu for a year now but decided its time to format and reinstall.. I have my home and / root in different partitions. How can i install ubuntu on the same root partition and keep on using my same home partition without deleting its files? Thanks
<bantu_> My live c.d. doesn't create the eth0 device node
<guntbert> meshuggah: good luck :)
<bmorris> diginux, the little I know about samba is more than I know about nfs :P
<bmorris> ohh I think I got it
<bantu_> I can't get the major minor part
<Blatz> Hello, when I try to get some updates with the update manager, I get "Could not download all repository indexes" here is more specific error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/117441/
<bmorris> stupid of me.. the actual files were only readable and I didn't see that because everything in the top level directory that I was looking at were directories
<bantu_> Here's the command I write
<thehook> morfdor: Hi, that would be no problem at all.. In the installer you just choose to format the /root partition and make sure it does not format the /home
<diginux> bmorris: samba can be a pain, nfs is super easy
<cosset> руские?
<bmorris> thanks a lot for all of your help!
<bantu_> mknod -c /dev/eth0
<bmorris> works perfectly now
<bantu_> Help please?
<thehook> morfdor: should be pretty straight forward, just download the desktop iso and burn it, then boot from it, then choose manual partitioning
<morfdor> thehook so i can keep on using my same home parition or will another one have to be created and ill have to transfer over the files from the old home parition? thanks
<thehook> you can keep the same partition yes :)
<thehook> morfdor: yes, but i would recommend to use a different username on the second install just to make sure none of the setting are kept from the last install
<guntbert> Blatz: are you on 8.04 or on 8.10?
<linux_guy> can i 'restart' the panel?  only bits and pieces are showing up correctly
<cambazz> hello. how do I set which modules to load at boot - or which modules not to?
<cambazz> I dont want to load the pci_hotplug module
<cambazz> but /lib/modules file has no reference to it
<clayg> whenever i try to shutdown or access any of the parts there, even lock screen or logout, it takes 30 seconds or so and freezes the computer while it waits.  I can still shutdown through command line with no delay but I want ot be able to lock screen if i need to walk out of the room without waiting 30 seconds and basically telling my coworker i dont trust him
<Blatz> ﻿guntbert: 8.04
<mcstinky> hey all, how do I install a package with a dependency error; the installed version I have is too new, it requires an older one
<smultron> can you only have 1 extended partition? can you setup all 4 to be 'extended'?
<z1pp3r> thehook, okay. Well, my laptop is kindda old and the default installation is too beefy to run smoothly. I love the dpkg package system, but i'm not very fond of debian anymore. So i was hoping i could customize my ubuntu install to only include the bare minimum
<thehook> z1pp3r: i understand! i love it too :) hope it is just installing the bare minimum now, cause i've been considering to install a "customized" version my self :)
<guntbert> Blatz: it seems, you tried to add a "wrong" CD to your sources.lst. Do you need the CD?
<meshuggah> why when I install packages, i dont get a beautiful icon in the menu? i dont even know where they install
<z1pp3r> thehook, yeah, that would be great if that was possible
<Blatz> ﻿guntbert: I don't really know what "wrong" CD addtion would be.  No I guess I don't need the CD
<thehook> z1pp3r: what I did on the very early versions of ubuntu was using the server iso, but now its pretty different kernels and stuff..
<guntbert> meshuggah: for the simple cases you can use Applications/Add-Remove..., that tells you what and where...
<thehook> z1pp3r: 96% of installing the base system it says
<z1pp3r> must be pretty minimal, or you have an awesome internet connection =P
<meshuggah> like : i installed angband, zangband, cpuid, any many many others, but they arent on the menu
<meshuggah> i know they locate i think in /usr
<nsadmin> can I do things with upstart like say "sometimes I have no network on boot, when that happens don't start things that need it"
<Blatz> ﻿guntbert: what should I do to resolve the issue?
<dury> I know >	[#ubuntu] dury: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Blatz> ﻿﻿guntbert: edit souces.list?
<Digitalhighway> I can't edit my sources.list file
<thehook> z1pp3r: just a regular 4mbps
<guntbert> Blatz: if you don't need it you can disable it in System/Adminstration/SoftwareSources (If I remember correctly)
<dury> just want an opinion that's all
<dmphotography> I formated an external harddrive to ext3, which is showing to be /dev/sdc1 . . how do I access it to add files?
<nsadmin> donuts are good! want another opinion?
<guntbert> dury: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Blatz> ﻿guntbert: Is this error keeping me from online updates?
<Digitalhighway> how do you chance the permission of a source.list file???
<guntbert> Blatz: I don't know, sorry
<Digitalhighway> I am using pico in ubuntu 8.04
<nsadmin> in what way? you use chmod (info coreutils, look at file permissions)
<z1pp3r> thehook, you were never asked which packages you wanted? What do you think would happen if it did not have internet connection, would it even complete?
<guntbert> !who | nsadmin ;-)
<ubottu> nsadmin ;-): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<thehook> z1pp3r: yep, seems to be what we want ;) i got a list of things i want to install now debian style, but unfortunately i cant use the arrow keys in the vm, but i can see different server stuff and edubuntu desktop :P
<thehook> z1pp3r: and kde desktop
<z1pp3r> uuuh
<nsadmin> ok...
<z1pp3r> that sounds very nice
<thehook> z1pp3r: i agree!
<dmphotography> N E one?
<nsadmin> anyone who knows:can I do things with upstart like say "sometimes I have no network on boot, when that happens don't start things that need it"
<Digitalhighway> Nsadmin:I want to add some commands to the source.list file and save. ...but I can't save it because of an permission error
<Blatz> ﻿Digitalhighway: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ExAstris> Hi all. I'm having some issues with Madwifi drivers. I built madwifi-hal (10.5.6), latest build, and set it up. It was working yestarday. I have a Macbook Pro, with a built in Altheros wireless card. The wireless device shows up in dmesg | grep ath and lsmod | grep ath.
<meshuggah> guntbert : do you know a program for ubuntu that is like cpu-z?
<ExAstris> However, the wireless card does not appear in iwconfig, and I cannot use it.
<ExAstris> Any ideas on why?
<Digitalhighway> sudo do exactly?
<nsadmin> Digitalhighway what user are you logged in as?
<nsadmin> perhaps the user cannot edit the file because it doesn't own it
<yomm> I replaced my 4 300gig SATA driver with four 1TB drives , and ubuntu only recognizes 2 out of four drives , fdisk gives strange 'sd' output and gparted doesn't see the drives either , I have multiple '/dev/sd*'s but i cannot access those 2 drives ...
<Digitalhighway> i am assuming root
<z1pp3r> Digitalhighway, 'sudo' = do something as super user (root)
<Digitalhighway> ok
<guntbert> meshuggah: sorry, what does cpu-z do?
<ExAstris> Additionally, there's a wlan module active, which I cannot remove - it says it is in use when I do a modprobe -r
<Digitalhighway> i will try the sudo command thanks
<thehook> Digitalhighway: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<meshuggah> guntbert : it say everything you have in your computer : cpu, motherboard, ram
<Digitalhighway> gk?
<nsadmin> Digitalhighway what editor do you like to use?
<pisecx> UUID=a9c5ac1f-ec9a-4371-b67f-161acc8d4c42 /home/z/Work   ntfs   user,rw,auto,umask=007,gid=1000,uid=1000,exec 0       1
<meshuggah> guntbert : bios, every material things
<pisecx> How can I make this folder 774, for example?
<ExAstris> Can anyone help me?
<nsadmin> perhaps you can sudo (that editor) /etc/apt/sources.list
<pisecx> even chmod don't work
<Digitalhighway> pico
<guntbert> meshuggah: you want sysinfo
<nsadmin> pisecx why doesn't it work?
<pisecx> seems like I have to edit fstab, but has no idea what option should I add/change
<guntbert> !info sysinfo | meshuggah
<ubottu> sysinfo (source: sysinfo): Simple GTK program that shows some UNIX/Linux system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 107 kB, installed size 400 kB
<djhash> yomm: does bios see all four drives?
<pisecx> nsadmin: it works, but apache has no access to it
<meshuggah> guntbert : ok, thank you :)
<lyhana8> hi, why when i try to do `kate ./myfile` as root i got this error :
<lyhana8> kate: cannot connect to X server :0
<guntbert> meshuggah: np :)
<pisecx> nsadmin: apache manual says it need access for All
<pisecx> nsadmin: in terms of file system permissions
<Digitalhighway> it worked
<pisecx> nsadmin: but folder has access 770
<Digitalhighway> thanks
<nsadmin> lyhana8: try ssh root@localhost
<nsadmin> instead of su
<guntbert> meshuggah: you will find it in applications/system tools :)
<meshuggah> guntbert : because i want to know which kind of rambus I have, rdram800 but i am not sure.....i need more than 256mb!! :)
<z1pp3r> 256mb should be enough for everybody
<z1pp3r> =P
<lyhana8> nsadmin: do a ssh on my own laptop o_O ?
<meshuggah> it is not enough here
<meshuggah> :)
<pisecx> nsadmin: maybe umask? it is not 007
<mcstinky> can anybody here tell me if wine will run under the UNR?
<thehook> mcstinky: UNR?
<mcstinky> ubuntu netbook remix
<thehook> netbook remix?
<mcstinky> yarr =D
<thehook> yes it will :)
<waltao> OI
<mcstinky> great, thanks
<nsadmin> lyhana8 yes, the ssh connection forwards x (at least it does under debian) then you can use gui thingys
<thehook> np
<Hieronymus> Hoi.
<ExAstris> I would appreciate some help...
<Hieronymus> Hallo?
<Oni> Does BSD work on Ubuntu yet?
<nsadmin> the important part is that the process that runs the x server is wrapped in a ssh-agent
<z1pp3r> Oni, ehhh?
<meshuggah> guntbert : i am installing it now....so i have another question again
<Hieronymus> I just entered a different room. I tried to type there.
<Hieronymus> And it appeared here.
<Oni> FreeBSD, does it work on Ubuntu yet?
<lyhana8> Oni: BSD as FreeBSD ?
<meshuggah> guntbert : do you know a program like acid music, but for ubuntu?
<Hieronymus> How's that.
<lyhana8> Oni: it's an OS by himself
<z1pp3r> Oni, Ubuntu is an OS. FreeBSD is an OS. None of them work on one another
<Oni> Yeah but does it work on Unbuntu
<^hashbang^> Oni: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/comparing_linux_and_freebsd?page=0%2C0
<z1pp3r> except for maybe through a VM like virtualbox
<z1pp3r> Oni, you're not making any sense
<Oni> Can i use WINE to install BSD on Ubuntu
<z1pp3r> no
<Oni> Or do I have to use WUBI?
<meshuggah> oni : ??
<lyhana8> Oni: try virtualbox
<ExAstris> Oni, freeBSD is an operating system. It runs your computer for you. Ubuntu is an operating system as well. You can't have both at the same time.
<thehook> hehehe, have you tried running windows in linux? natively of course :p
<^hashbang^> Oni. Dude, your joking right? wine = windows, BSD = unix, and ubuntu = linux
<ExAstris> (at least, not booted at the same time, except via VM)
<Necrogamemaster> I've already registered why am I still here?
<Oni> yeah I'm joking :(
<guntbert> meshuggah: have you synaptic installed? it has a comprehensive search, several categories...
<waltao> BR-OFFICE COMO INSTALAR NO LINUX
<^hashbang^> Oni: google is your friend
<djhash> i'm watching southpark.. this chat here is much funnier
<^hashbang^> djhash: lol
<djhash> thats going in my signature
<Pinkopf> Hey! Would someone like to help an idiot out with some sound issues? Only OSS seems to work, nothing else; and from what little experience I have, OSS sucks. I've looks at forums and usually that helps, but I can't seem to get this ALSA or PulseAudio thing to work
<meshuggah> guntbert : lol...yeah...but i prefer direct comment/opinion/suggestion directly from the keyboard  of a living animal
<eeyore> hi all
<^hashbang^> djhash: =)~
<thehook> Oni: can you please explain what youre meaning?
<Oni> I was joking lol
<Guest79574> hiya
<z1pp3r> thehook, i think he was kidding =)
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 and I'm using the distributed nvidia drivers - however, I'm getting a greenish checkerboard effect across the screen almost as a secondary layer - does anybody know what could be causing this?
<thehook> Oni: thats good i was starting to be worried there for a while :P
<z1pp3r> thehook, btw thx for testing out the minimal cd, i'll give it a go during the weekend
<guntbert> meshuggah: understandable, but this is a *very* busy support channel, try it in #ubuntu-offtopic   :)
<Oni> Ubuntu is Lunix in my opinion anyway
<ExAstris> I would appreciate someone helping me with my wifi issue. I have a Macbook Pro, bout a year and a half old, and have switched to madwifi as the ath9k drivers were incredibly slow. It was working yestarday, after I built and configured the madwifi modules, but today it is not. THe devices appear under lsmod and dmesg, but not under iwconfig. Any ideas?
<clayg> whenever i try to shutdown or access any of the parts there, even lock screen or logout, it takes 30 seconds or so and freezes the computer while it waits.  I can still shutdown through command line with no delay but I want ot be able to lock screen if i need to walk out of the room without waiting 30 seconds and basically telling my coworker i dont trust him
<thehook> z1pp3r: no problem ;)
<^hashbang^> Oni: I said that already =)
<Oni> haha
<^hashbang^> Oni. Dude, your joking right? wine = windows, BSD = unix, and ubuntu = linux
<Oni> hashbang chill out
<lyhana8> nsadmin: i do a `xhost +` to enable access
<Oni> I said that I was joking like 5 times now
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<^hashbang^> Oni: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Oni> no u ^hashbang^
<ExAstris> Oni: Yes, but this isn't the place to joke x.x
<meshuggah> guntbert : sorry, i will shut the fuck up, and only ask things, when i searched google or synaptic...sorry, i do not want to disturb this great channel :))
<^hashbang^> welcome to my /ignore list Oni
<Oni> no u ^hashbang^
<meshuggah> ?
<Oni> I got apt-get working on OpenSolaris
<guntbert> !language | meshuggah :)
<jove> Hello All, does anyone know how to read the .XML file or convert it to readable ?
<ubottu> meshuggah :): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Oni> currently porting all the Ubuntu repositories
<Oni> It's an OS called Nexenta
<meshuggah> guntbert : sorry for my offensive language agaisnt myself
<Oni> Look it up it's over 9000 times better than ubuntu
<^hashbang^> !xml
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xml
<nickrud> !ot | Oni
<ubottu> Oni: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Oni> no u nickrud
<meshuggah> guntbert : i am french-speaking...gimme a chance! :)
<nickrud> Oni, don't start this up again, with someone new. Just stay on topic, please
<ExAstris> Ah, it appears to be working nao. No clue what I did, though x.x I hope I don't have this issue when I reboot again
<ExAstris> x.x
<jove> does anyone know how to read the .XML file or convert it to readable ?
<guntbert> meshuggah: its not for me, but we have children here :)
<Oni> no u guntbert
<Greenstuff> hi
<guntbert> Oni: ??
<Oni> What are the benefits of Ubuntu over Vista
<Pinkopf> I'm sure you get this "omgnosoundaieeee" all the time, but still, is there anyone who would like to school a lesser being?
<Oni> seriously, tell me
<nickrud> Oni, again, not a support question. Meta questions go on #ubuntu-offtopic . Last warning
<lyhana8> Oni: you own your PC
<burkmat> Pinkopf, What sound device?
<jove> does anyone know how to read the .XML file or convert it to readable ?
<Greenstuff> less viruses
<Oni> you own it anyway, just not the software
<meshuggah> guntbert : children ear this kind of language every days, by their parents/friends, this kind of language exist...:)....we are off-topic here.....
<^hashbang^> !ot | meshuggah
<ubottu> meshuggah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Greenstuff> works faster
<Oni> OK I AM SORRY FOR TALKING ABOUT UBUNTU IN #UBUNTU
<meshuggah> lol
<Oni> faggots
<meshuggah> children children...
<thehook> jove: search synaptic for xml reader
 * burkmat palms his face.
<meshuggah> stop fighting...
<ExAstris> :O
<lyhana8> Oni: you control waht it do
<ExAstris> Too bad you couldn've done that while he was here.
<^hashbang^> nice nickrud, ty
<Pinkopf> I have both a SB Audigy 4 PCI card and an onboard thing on this new Asus mobo. Err... one moment
<ExAstris> woulda been funnier, that way.
<nickrud> ExAstris, I have high hopes that most return to rationality
<nsadmin> is there no one familiar with upstart?
<lyhana8> Oni: Linux is way of life
<jove> thehook, is it in ubuntu or search in the internet ?
<Greenstuff> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Greenstuff> dammit
<thehook> jove: system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<meshuggah> greenstuff : /join
 * nsadmin slasses Greenstuff 
<Greenstuff> yea i know
<Greenstuff> mised the /
<meshuggah> :)
 * nsadmin forgot the h
<Greenstuff> cya
<mib_1u1l0dz6> hello, I know its not offically Ubuntu, but I installed gOS to my usb drive. When I load it, everytime it asks me what language and if i want to launch the persistent version or live. Is there a way to tell it english and persistent with out a prompt?
<serge48876> hi, how much video ram is recommened running ubuntu?
<serge48876> for
<mib_1u1l0dz6> i have found a syslinux.cfg file that looks like what i want to edit i'm just unsure how
<yoyit2> how do i get spellcheck to work on OO writer?
<waltao_> oi
<guntbert> yoyit2: ask in #openoffice.org
<yoyit2> guntbert: thx
<unop> serge48876, depends on what you want to do.. 128MB at the very minimum is what i would guess
<serge48876> how much videoram is required for running ubuntu?
<Pinkopf> I have an Asus P5Q-Deluxe. Asus support says Realtek ALC1200
<Pinkopf> So... I have that. :P
<nsadmin> if you just do 2d, enough to store one frame at your max chosen res
<korogiannos> What can I use to resize my ntfs partition from within a hardy live cd boot? (Tried gparted, and despite having the option to do so, doesn't)
<nsadmin> korogiannos perhaps it would be easier to resize it from windows?
<korogiannos> it's XP, not vista :(
<yoyit2> guntbert: theres like no one on that channel
<nsadmin> still you should be able to resize it
<korogiannos> ﻿nsadmin: or are there other, free, tools to do that in XP?
<stefg> serge48876: it's not the OS needing videoram, but the screen and a given resolution. i tun xubuntu ona n old laptop with an 8MB ati video adapter
<jove> thehook, after upgrade xml from synaptic, where should I launch it ?
<Pinkopf> Ubuntu has detected a bunch of devices though, so I guess it has the drivers down
<nsadmin> but you could go for the gusto and back up the whole partition, delete, make new (smaller), restore
<Pinkopf> It's just that I'm limited to using OSS
<Improv> If I accidentally remove something in /etc/init.d/ how do I get it back?
<korogiannos> ﻿nsadmin: any other options (from within linux)?
<diginux> Improv: reinstall the program you deleted
<Improv> diginux: I already tried removing and reinstalling openvpn, and the init script did not come back.
<titan_ark> hey :)
<nsadmin> korogiannos I dunno what can do it
<serge48876> yoyo clickme
<diginux> Improv: apt-get reconfigure openvpn maybe?
<thehook> jove: wich one did you install? you should find it in the menu
<stefg> Improv: by restoring the backup you didn't make :-)
<jove> thehook xml and xml2
<korogiannos> ﻿nsadmin: tanks all the same.  I'll go google for a while :)
<Improv> apt-get doesn't have a reconfigure option
<titan_ark> hey am facing trouble with the 8.10 installation. can any1 gimme  suggestions?
<diginux> Improv: dpkg-reconfigure openvpn, sorry :)
<the_real_funzo> does this guide work on 8.10? http://www.howtoforge.com/compile-rtorrent-from-svn-ubuntu-8.04-hardy-heron
<DVA5912> I'm running Apache2 is their anyway to make its properties specificaly php to run in my local folder? so i can develop before puting on the site?
<Improv> diginux: That didn't do it either
<hatter243> titan_ark, I didn't see a question there, what's your question?
<jove>  thehook:  xml and xml2
<thehook> jove: try install "liferea" :)
<Pinkopf> I tried following some guides on the forums for reinstalling ALSA and stuff like that, but nothing seems to work
<diginux> Improv: command failed or it didnt bring back the init.d script?
<Improv> diginux: It didn't bring back the init.d script
<anisfarhana> anyone have experience using ispconfig here ?
<thehook> anisfarhana: yep
<diginux> Improv: you sure openvpn is the right pacakge? maybe thast the client and there is an openvpn-server ?
<stefg> !info rtorrent | the_real_funzo
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 325 kB, installed size 884 kB
<titan_ark> hatter hey! i am a n00b just tryin out linux. am on an xp sp3 system with 256MB RAM. during installation i get stuck at a black screen
<jove> thehook: after install liferea, where does it reside and how launch
<diginux> Improv: hrmmm, i have no idea why it wouldnt come back
<Improv> diginux: Well, dpkg-query knows about /etc/init.d/openvpn ... hmm
<jken146> Hello.  I am customising a live CD and I want to change the default bookmarks in Firefox.  I can't find the file I need to edit.  Does anyone know?
<diginux> Improv: thats really weird
<refdef> Hey guys im trying to reinstall ubuntu 8.10 and continue using my same home partition. Im on the install cd right now and manually se the partitions bu now that it asked me to choose a username i dont know if i should choose the same user/pass or different ones because i am afraid of that users docs being overwrittrn.  Can anyone who has done this before help me out? Thanks
<diginux> Improv: is it in /etc/rc2.d?
<hatter243> titan_ark, are you live booting or running it within XP?
<thehook> jove: im not 100% sure but i think it resides under applications -> accesiories or office
<the_real_funzo> stefg, im installing from source, or i tried because i had problems with the one in synaptics. #rtorrent tipped me about installing from source
<the_real_funzo> but that guide didn't work :S
<Improv> diginux: The symlink is there, yes
<Digitalhighway> deb http://hydr0g3n.free.fr/ubuntu/ hardy main
<thehook> jove: but just check all to be sure, it might be named feed reader or something :)
<DVA5912> I'm running Apache2 is their anyway to make its properties specificaly php to run in my local folder? so i can develop before puting on the site?
<Improv> diginux: But the /etc/init.d it points to does not exist.
<titan_ark> hatter243, i 1st tried installing using the "in windows" installation but that gave me an error saying i am 3 MB short on RAM so i tried a complete installation
<Improv> well, the /etc/init.d/openvpn I mean
<diginux> Improv: well damn
<nickrud> refdef, you can use whatever user name/password you like. The first user created in your original install is user 1000; the new user will also be user 1000. You will need to change the home folder name if you use a different user name
<unop> DVA5912, sure, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_userdir.html is one way
<jove> thehook, llI am still lookin gor liferea to insta
<hatter243> titan_ark, so it was able to boot from the CD and then after the install it gives you a black screen?
<diginux> Improv: do you have another box you can install it on then steal teh script?
<Improv> diginux: I think it's confused when it offers to stop openvpn before reconfiguring.
<jken146> refdef: It will be really easy if you pick the same user name.  password doesn't matter.  Choose manual partitioning and make sure you get the right partition for /home
<nickrud> refdef, to be clear, if you use the same username there's very little chance for problems
<Improv> diginux: Not handy - this is my only ubuntu box
<stefg> refdef: you can choose the same username. internally the users are reperesented by numbers (the uid), which willa laways be 1000 for the first user installed... don't worry, if you don't format the drive, your files are safe and can be chowned if necessary
<diginux> Improv: whats you email addy, ill install it and send the script to you
<diginux> Improv: or i can pastebin it too, nm
<Improv> diginux: I mainly use a mix of Fedora and OpenBSD, but Ubuntu is more appropriate for this project...
<titan_ark> hatter243, yes it boots and starts copyin the files i guess, and then it reaches a black screen and i can move the mouse pointer thats it
<Improv> diginux: That'd be great
<titan_ark> i dont even reach the screen to enter the log in etc
<thehook> jove: press Alt+F2 and write liferea
<stefg> the_real_funzo: i see... so the guide should work on intrepid, too.. if not, file a bug :-)
<refdef> Nickrud im sorry but i didnt completely understand you. I want to keep all my documents and use my same homefolder wnd preferably keep on using my same username without creatin a new one or losing its files. What should i do? Thanks
<Improv> diginux: Overall I'm quite impressed with Ubuntu - it's pretty well put-together.
<nickrud> refdef, use the same username, and use the same partition for /home. Just don't reformat it :)
<JessicaParker> hi anyone know how to play a .mts file ?
<diginux> Improv: http://pastebin.com/m328b1263
<titan_ark> probably, its cos am short on RAM? I am DLing the Alternate installation iso now
<diginux> Improv: that is from ibex, but im sure it will work on whatever version you have
<JessicaParker> on ubuntu copied from my camera
<Improv> Jessica: I'd bet mplayer can play it
<Improv> diginux: Thanks, I'll give it a shot
<nickrud> refdef, I do that often, reinstall rather than upgrade and use that exact technique with no problems
<refdef> Nickrud ok. Will using the same pass be necessary?
<JessicaParker> mplayer movie player ?
<hoban> hey all - how do I upgrade 8.04.1 --> 8.04.2 _without_ using the GUI?
<nickrud> refdef, no'
<brujo_quizz> sudo aptitude update
<nickrud> hoban, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Improv> Jessica: Media player :)
<stefg> refdef: give your existing username to the installer
<Improv> Jessica: mplayer is pretty amazing - it can play just about anything.
<hoban> nickrud, yeah, ok. I always do that, but /etc/issue still says 8.04.1...
<kyledr> what's the best bittorrent client available on linux?
<the_real_funzo> stefg, I installed a lot of shit i think, is there a way to remove that now. I dont know exactly where :P Is there a way to reverse the commands in the guide?
<refdef> Nickrud thanks so even if when reinstalling i choose the same user as before that users docs won be overwritten by a blank new user doc folder?
<nickrud> hoban, hm, that's strange.
<nickrud> refdef, no, it will use the existing user dir.
<^hashbang^> kyledr: console based or gui?
<anisfarhana> thehook: can u help me with something ?
<kyledr> ^hashbang^: either, if console based is good then that's better
<nickrud> hoban, are you sure base-files is up to date?
<refdef> nickrud: Thanks a million will install now
<brujo_quizz> exit
<hoban> nickrud, by base-files you mean what?
<thehook> anisfarhana: what?
<stefg> the_real_funzo: that's the problemif you don't use packages... sometime a 'make uninstall' works, but you still might have to remove files manually
<^hashbang^> kyledr: I really like rtorrent... very easy to setup
<nickrud> hoban, the package; /etc/issue is owned by that package
<the_real_funzo> shaddup ^hashbang^ :P
<JessicaParker> it cant even see it
<anisfarhana> thehook: i just send an email to yahoo..but my yahoo mail still didn't receive my email...do u know why ?
<^hashbang^> the_real_funzo: eh!?
<JessicaParker> improv
<hoban> nickrud, what's the current version?
<kyledr> ^hashbang^: thanks
<nickrud> hoban, I'm on 8.10; you can check for latest on packages.ubuntu.com
<hoban> nickrud, thanks
<^hashbang^> kyledr: np. btw, if that doesnt' work for you, try azureus (gui)
<the_real_funzo> ^hashbang^, at your: "rtorrent is easy to config". i'm having problems with that now:P
<Pinkopf> Is there a terminal command to slap things?
<the_real_funzo> that's why:P
<jken146> kyledr: deluge isn't bad
<^hashbang^> the_real_funzo: oh, what's the problem?
<JessicaParker> fps not specified in the header
<Improv> diginux: Actually, no, that "openvpn" script is too new
<JessicaParker> is the error
<Xintruder> is there a way i can search for something in linux and include in the result the time needed to complete the search?
<Xintruder> i need tha time needed
<b^j> iptables and I aren't getting along, can someone give me a hand.  I am trying to redirect port 3389 from my ubuntu host system to a vm that is nated.  I see the SYNs sent from the system that is trying to connect, but never get a response.  When I listen with wireshark on the vmnet i see the syn come through, the SYNACK sent and a RST come back.  This never makes it out to the wire though.
<thehook> what email, and from where ispconfig web interface?
<Improv> diginux: I get "status_of_proc: not found"
<the_real_funzo> i followed a guide to install from source and it didn't work but the files are installed somewhere :(
<fwaokda> i created a usb ubuntu stick thats 4gb BUT it's using 128mb of space for storage instead of the full 4gb how can i expand it without recreating the installation on the stick - perhaps somehow with gparted?
<anisfarhana> thehook: err..u dont understand what im saying ?
<refdef> Nickrud one more thing im on the last step and it says 2 partitions will be formatted for swap. Is that normal? I just wanted to use mynold swap partition which is on the same hdd as my hime and root. I have another swap partition but its from anoher ubuntu install onanother disk
<titan_ark> :(
<gavic> can't figure out how to set up 4 workscreens to utilize the desktop cube in compiz any tips
<^hashbang^> b^j: join #iptables
<nickrud> refdef, no problem with actually formatting both, unless you've hibernated the other install
<thehook> anisfarhana: not quite..
<Digitalhighway> Is this a zero or an capital O after r -> deb http://hydr0g3n.free.fr/ubuntu/ hardy main
<b^j> ^hashbang^, thanks
<^hashbang^> b^j: np
<korogiannos> ﻿gavic: it's "virtual desktop size" afair
<refdef> Nickrud thnms yeah, nothing will be lost i juwt dont wqnt my ubuntu install to now have 2 swap partitions. Will that happen?
<^hashbang^> it's a Zero
<nickrud> refdef, you can deal with swap (keeping both, keeping them separate, removing one and only using the one swap with both installs) later on
<JessicaParker> any ideas anyone
<JessicaParker> .mts it has some hd clips on it
<the_real_funzo> stefg, it worked to make uninstall both libtorrent and rtorrent :) i "made clean" too
<the_real_funzo> is everything gone now?
<nickrud> refdef, you can simply remove the swap definition in /etc/fstab that you don't want to use after install is complete
<the_real_funzo> or is there a lot of more shit :P
<gavic> thanks i will try that
<nickrud> !language | the_real_funzo
<ubottu> the_real_funzo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<^hashbang^> JessicaParker: what are you trying to do? I'm sorry I missed your question
<Improv> Does anyone know how to tell apt-get to install a package and pretend it never has been configured before so give me all the default configuration?
<stefg> the_real_funzo: that should do it for now...
<the_real_funzo> for now stefg, for now?!?! :P
<titan_ark> hey, i need some help with 8.10 installation! pls!!!
<anisfarhana> thehook: i send the email from my server (ispconfig+ubuntu) to yahoo mail , but until now yahoo mail didn't receive anything
<|ns|nR8> Improv, you can totally remove a package and its settings using apt-get purge package
<nickrud> the_real_funzo, you could look around under /usr/local for any stray stuff; assuming you just did a ./configure && make && sudo make install that's where it all went
<the_real_funzo> thanks nickrud :)
<gregspence> Can anyone help with my PPTP VPN - I can VPN into my ubuntu box and access ping it, however whenever I try to send "all traffic" over the VPN i get a conneciton error in the browser.   Any ideas?  And yes I know pptp isn't that secure however if anyone else could give me help with setting up a VPN that would be easy to use on my iphone would be much appreciated
<linduxed> whats the command that checks the HDDs integrity?
<ramiro> how do I get to the output from the init scripts?
<korogiannos> fsck
<thehook> anisfarhana: have you checked the server log? /var/log/mail
<Improv> |ns|nR8" Thanks! That let me get my /etc/init.d/openvpn back! :)
<stefg> the_real_funzo: all the sh* splattered over the system is removed, all that might be left is logs and configs that get overwritten when you reinstall
<titan_ark> come on! someone! please :(
<Pinkopf> Might I resolve my sound issues if I removed PulseAudio which everyone seems to think is so problematic?
<ikonia> riaal: what ?
<ikonia> titan_ark: what ?
<the_real_funzo> nice :) thanks stefg :D
<ikonia> riaal: sorry - not you
<korogiannos> ﻿linduxed:﻿fsck
<riaal> :)
<linduxed> korogiannos: thx
<nectar> hey guys i am having issues intalling java6 could anyone help me?
<the_real_funzo> <3 stefg, you have helped me many times now i think ^^ at least 3
<anisfarhana> thehook: im checking
<JessicaParker> ﻿^hashbang^ jv hd camcorder some .mts recording on it want to view it on ubuntu
<titan_ark> ikonia, hey am facing trouble while tryin to install v8.10 as dual boot on my system with xp sp3
<ikonia> titan_ark: ok ?
<JessicaParker> and store them as well
<ikonia> titan_ark: do you want to expand on that
<^hashbang^> JessicaParker: JV might encode the movies with a codec not avaible under linux/ubuntu... I know I can't play my Sony HD stuff
<titan_ark> ikonia hatter hey! i am a n00b just tryin out linux. am on an xp sp3 system with 256MB RAM. during installation i get stuck at a black screen
<linduxed> how do i run a fsck on a partition thats running?
<titan_ark> oops sorry
<blizzle> titan_ark, Have you tried booting off CD?
<titan_ark> i tried installing it thro the windows installation
<cedrichurst_away> so does anyone where i would retrieve the en_US version of coreutils.mo
<^hashbang^> linduxed: you don't. You need to go into "signle user mode" and then run it
<stefg> titan_ark: 256MB isn't a lot... you should rather try xubuntu
<JessicaParker> thats terrible
<blizzle> titan_ark,  Ah, you mean Wubi?
<titan_ark> but then i got an error that said i am 3 mb short
<^hashbang^> JessicaParker: Google?
<cedrichurst_away> i'm trying to install a program that's looking for /usr/share/locale/en_US.UTF-8/LC_MESSAGES/coreutils.mo
<linduxed> ^hashbang^: init 3?
<korogiannos> ﻿linduxed: if it's not the root partition, unmount and run, if it is... personaly I'd boot from a live CD, but I'm no expert ;P
<blizzle> titan_ark,  Then you need to clear some space it sounds like. try http://ccleaner.com
<titan_ark> so then i tried installing it on a fresh partition
<^hashbang^> linduxed: you never want to run fsck on a mounted rw partition.
<cedrichurst_away> sorry /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_US.UTF-8/LC_MESSAGES/coreutils.mo
<linduxed> korogiannos: i think i will do the live cd
<^hashbang^> linduxed: and init 3 won't give you that.
<blizzle> titan_ark, It's generally worth booting off the LiveCD first to ensure Ubuntu likes your hardware.
<bakinbox> hello
<linduxed> ^hashbang^: i think ill do a live cd
<stefg> titan_ark: and don't use the 'desktop install' but either the alternate installer or the 'install ubuntu' boot option' which doesn't load the whole desktop, but just the installer
<titan_ark> blizzle, k thx il try tht
<korogiannos> ﻿linduxed: I saw a mention of "single user mode" did I miss something? are you talking about a mac?
<SlashLife> Morning. :)
<blizzle> stefg, He was using Wubi..
<^hashbang^> linduxed: yea that's a good idea =)
<Pinkopf> Heyo, only OSS working here. Any help?
<bakinbox> hello
<titan_ark> i tried installing it from a direct boot. i mean i booted from the disk also
<bakinbox> this works?
<blizzle> titan_ark, For the LiveCD, you probably want to go with Xubuntu 8.10 desktop, given your pc's specs.
<stefg> blizzle: i see... wubi with 256 MB is asking for trouble
<SlashLife> Some quick help here, please ... we can't seem to find the package containing the sockets extension for PHP5
<blizzle> stefg, Indeed.
<titan_ark> but then i reached a black screen and only the mouse pointer moving
<SlashLife> Does anyone know the actual packet name or can point me to an online ports list?
<titan_ark> bizzle k
<titan_ark> stefg, oh!
<Apokalipz> http://swagbucks.com/?cmd=sb-register&rb=337288 Click on that link and sign up. All you have to do is search and you can get free stuff. Yes, you heard right. Just by searching like you would in google. You earn swagbucks that you can redeem for prizes. Its that easy! So what are you waiting for? Click on that link and sign up.
<titan_ark> even when i tried the live disc it just whines and comes till the desktop and then nothing beyond that!
<stefg> titan_ark: forget wubi with 256 MB... take a backup of your system and do a proper xubuntu install on the machine.. or go buy some ram
<blizzle> titan_ark, What version of Ubuntu did you try?
<Jufis> what's an good alternative for dreamweaver? handles html, css, javascript, php etc.
<gregspence> can onyone help me configure my ubuntu box...have it set up as a pptp server, can make connections to the box however when i enable the option to send all traffic over the vpn on the client i get connection failures.  think it is to do with my pptpd.conf but don't know where to start
<blizzle> Jufis, Bluefish I hear is ok.
<titan_ark> stfg oh okay :( even the alternate version wont work?
<^hashbang^> SlashLife: are you talking about php-net-socket?
<titan_ark> blizzle, 8.10
<SlashLife> Nope, we checked that out already, that's not it
<Jufis> blizzle:  bluefish? gotta check it out, thanks man
<nightrid3r> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mfc_coder> There a good web creation program available?
<^hashbang^> SlashLife: ok then what are you looking for?
<titan_ark> *stefg sorry okay :( even the alternate version wont work?
<anisfarhana> thehook: wheee..until now /var/log/mail still running
<SlashLife> ^hashbang^: That's as specific as I can get: "The sockets extension for PHP5" :/
<Pinkopf> I guess the ALSA/ PulseAudio experts are all at lunch?
<SlashLife> He's installing some pecl extension packet atm, tho ... With a bit of luck that's it.
<thehook> anisfarhana: /var/log/mail is a logfile, how can it run?
<stefg> titan_ark: it'S not only a question if the installer works... the systemn has to run too. gnome (ubuntu) will be rather slow on 256 MB, xfce (xubuntu) is a better choice for that machine, and don't waste memeory on clutches like wubi, use a real install on a real partition
<blizzle> Jufis, Dreamweaver will also work in Wine, at least older versions.
<Jufis> blizzle: how's the performance that way?
<carpii> is it possible to install ubuntu to a usb drive, rather than just putting a live cd on it?
<titan_ark> stefg oh okay il try that then :) thx
<zleap> yes
<^hashbang^> SlashLife: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024529 maybe this will help?
<blizzle> Jufis, Dreamweaver isn't particularly cpu-intensive, so it's fine.
<carpii> zleap, was that to me?
<korogiannos> ﻿mfc_coder: similar to front page and the like? or something more hands on?  Bluefish is great, but you need to know a little html etc, not a "What you see is what you get" there
<Jufis> mfc_coder: I heard bluefish is good, haven't checked it out myself, yet
<hatten> goodnight everybody
<zleap> system - admin - usb start up disk
<zleap> Carpii yes
<gumpish> =/ anyone know of an IM client that lets you send inline images?
<blizzle> carpii, If your system can boot off usb, you can boot into Ubuntu off USB, yes.
<thehook> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<carpii> zleap, i think thats for gnome? where would it be in kde
<ballen0311> Hey does anyone know how I switch between screens? Like in Windows with alt-tab, but in Ubuntu it flips the whole screen like it's a box. Anyone know how to do that?
<zleap> erm
<brettley>  how do i fix the permissions on /dev/nvidiactl
<blizzle> ballen0311, You need compiz.
<zleap> are you using erm ubuntu 8.10
<blizzle> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<zleap> or kde being kubuntu 8.10
<foolz> I have a question - how do I know if compiz-fusion is enabled on 8.04? I recently upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10, then from 7.10 to 8.04, and I'm not sure if compiz-fusion is enabled because I see no "desktop effects" under preferences... I also have an older version of Beryl installed - do I just uninstall that with sudo aptitude uninstall beryl ?
<carpii> i think im back on 8..04 now
<blizzle> ballen0311, You also need a compatible 3d accelerated graphics adapter.
<nectar> is there anyone who can help me about fixing my broken java package?
<anisfarhana> thehook: cat /var/log/mail
<carpii> zleap, yep 8.04, and kde 3.5
<ballen0311> I have that....I have the ati propietary drivers
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> not sure about 8.04
<^hashbang^> gumpish: pidgion?
<titan_ark> stefg wat abt ubuntu 7.04? would that work on a P4 1.9, 256 MB RAM?
<blizzle> ballen0311, Then have a look at compiz.. fire up synaptic and look for compiz packages.. compiz-icon useful, also.
<brettley> how do i fix the permissions on /dev/nvidiactl ???
<gumpish> ^hashbang^: that's what i've been using and although it has an "insert image" menu item it's always grayed out
<BJ_> ex
<gumpish> at least with my google talk account
<zleap> carpii, http://on-disk.com/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/55/products_id/517
<ballen0311> ok thank you very much :)
<SlashLife> Nvm
<^hashbang^> gumpish: hmm, that might be why. it's not the client, but the service
<zleap> you can get something that does the job, so i assume it is possible
<SlashLife> It's compiled into PHP by default on Ubuntu
<thehook> anisfarhana: so what does it say?
<^hashbang^> SlashLife: hehe cool!
<carpii> zleap thanks, this is awesome :)
<zleap> np
<gumpish> ^hashbang^: but the other person I'm communicating with is also using google talk and IS able to send inline images (using Adium on a Mac)
<SlashLife> Unexpected tho, neither Windows nor FreeBSD have it. :)
<^hashbang^> gumpish: mmm
<kane77> is there a command that would get text input and output that input to console and highlight given string?
<gregspence> can onyone help me configure my ubuntu box...have it set up as a pptp server, can make connections to the box however when i enable the option to send all traffic over the vpn on the client i get connection failures.  think it is to do with my pptpd.conf but don't know where to start
<gregspence> i should say it authenticates sucessfully just cant get traffic over the tunnel now?
<Templar_Xion> How do you clear the postfix mailq?
<blizzle> kane77, man grep
<anisfarhana> thehook: delivery temporarily suspended: host f.mx.mail.yahoo.com[209.191.88.247] refused to talk to me : 421 4.7.0
<anisfarhana> thehook: seem like not just yahoo give the same error
<titan_ark> stefg would 7.04 work?
<Walter22> oi
<anisfarhana> thehook: i cannot send email to all 'external' email address , eg : yahoo , hotmail
<titan_ark> blizzle wat do u say?
<^hashbang^> gumpish: I'm not finding anything
<foolz> how do I know if compiz-fusion is installed with 8.04?  I upgraded to 8.04, and had an old version of Beryl installed, so it's a little confusing
<gumpish> ^hashbang^: thanks anyway. the search continues =)
<fwaokda> I created a Ubuntu USB disk through 8.10 and I cannot get it to run again it keeps saying the disk is full and it cannot load whenever its at the loading screen then I have to shut down
<thehook> anisfarhana: check it out with #postfix they have the expertise
<DexterF> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefg> titan_ark: 7.04 is end-of-life ... use  at least 8.04
<fwaokda> how can i free up space or fix the real error?
<stefg> !feisty | titan_ark
<ubottu> titan_ark: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<anisfarhana> thehook: thanks sir
<BJ_> I formatted my drive to Linux swap and now the OS will not load at all
<thehook> anisfarhana: no problem
<titan_ark> stefg oh okay i had an old disc lying arnd so thot i could use it
<DexterF> anyone know a dvd ripper? just copy to hard disk, no shrinking or such
<titan_ark> ubottu thx :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx :)
<BJ_> the disk is giving me a squashfs error as well
<smokinjoe> Dexter devede
<stefg> titan_ark: no, the repos are down, don't use it
<ballen0311> Ok, so it looks like I have all the compiz stuff installed already....I guess what I really need to know is what do you push to make it change screens?
<titan_ark> stefg okay :) il DL xubuntu and try.
<smokinjoe> DexterF vobcopy works good also
<titan_ark> iv been wanting to try linux esp ubuntu for days and am still stuck :(
<DexterF> thx, smokinjoe
<cousteau> is it a really bad idea to install packages from another Ubuntu version?
<DexterF> cousteau: hell yes.
<cousteau> even if all dependencies work?
<smokinjoe> DexterF you could also try sudo apt-cache search dvd ripper ...or even try synaptic.
<cousteau> I was tired of Java 6.07 so I installed Jaunty's 6.12
<Sonja> how to make my computer display out to tv (via my graphic card's svideo) by default instead of vga?
<DexterF> cousteau: even if all dependecies are met chances are the resulting binaries are linked against different libraries, most likely glibc.
<DexterF> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ballen0311> Can someone tell me how you changes screens in ubuntu, when it looks like it is changing like a box? I have all the necessary programs to make it able to do so, just don't know what to push on keyboard. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<^hashbang^> Sonja: I've just unplugged my vga cable during a reboot, and that's worked for me in the past
<android6011> what kind of copyright is on the ubuntu logo
<DexterF> see there. or sneak over to #debian, ask the dpkg bot about backports and adapt that to ubuntu. works usually. just don't bug the deb people about ubuntu stuff unless you pack a fine pair of asbestos pants :)
<^hashbang^> DxterF: lol
<blizzle> cousteau, I use intrepid repos where none exist for Jaunty, but you're better sticking to official version repos.
<kane77> blizzle, hmm.. am I possible to specify to only colour the lines (and not filter out the non matching lines)?
<kane77> blizzle, *with grep
<blizzle> kane77, Did you man grep? Should tell you what's possible..
<kane77> blizzle, yep, no word of it
<blizzle> kane77, Then you have your answer :)
<cousteau> no, there isn't any sun-java6-* on hardy-backports... there's a 6.07 version (instead of 6.06) on hardy-updates
<shaft0> I'm trying to mount a share on an Ubuntu computer from another Ubuntu computer.  The line in my fstab is: //192.168.1.148/Data /media/Data smbfs defaults 0 0
<DexterF> smokinjoe: isnt devede rather a dvd *creator*?
<nx9005> after I upgrade my system my keyboard and touchpad are not working. I found the same problem in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967790&page=2 . it says problem is xorg.conf and tells about solving it. but my xorg.conf file is empty. what should I do?
<Jufis> does bluefish have autocomple feature?
<^hashbang^> kane77: try something line xport GREP_COLOR='00;38;5;226'
<shaft0> and I'm getting the error wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<smokinjoe> Yeah but it really helps to have it if you want to burn to a dvd
<cousteau> looks like 6.12 works better... but I'll follow your advice and try to avoid these things
<^hashbang^> kane77: export GREP_COLOR='00;38;5;226'
<blizzle> Jufis, Suck it and see! It's first and foremost an html editor.
<^hashbang^> kane77: more info can be found here - > http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/460
<cousteau> (another option would be to manually install it with Sun's installer, but I prefer a .deb)
<joshjtl> hi, just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu (x86-64) on a new machine, can't find ubuntu-restricted-extras in synaptic... is something wrong here?
<DexterF> smokinjoe: nah, just archiving. raid5, y'know. tired of disc juggling.
<stefg> !medibuntu | joshjtl
<ubottu> joshjtl: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<smokinjoe> Ahh.. alright.
<joshjtl> stefg: that shouldn't be needed now that ubuntu-restricted-extras metapackage is in the repos
<^hashbang^> kane77: or you can just do: grep --color (default color is red)
<stefg> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 25 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<cousteau> joshjtl: ubuntu-restricted-extras is in repositories; make sure you have restricted, universe, multiverse, etc... activated
<joshjtl> cousteau: I do
<Huufarted> question about passwords:  I changed my login pass and pam_keyring won't accept the new pass.  How can I update pam_keyring to use the same password as the one I just updated?
<cousteau> then it should be there
<joshjtl> well i'm going to reboot after updating, maybe it will appear... brb
<stefg> joshjtl: just yestaerday i set up alaptop with intrepid 64bit and happily apt-get'd that package.. you might be missing some sources
<Rencx> Hello i have problem with firefox and index.php Can somone help me?
<shockwave> hey
<Huufarted> Rencx, just ask the question, don't ask if you can ask the question.
<shockwave> can any one help me?
<Huufarted> Shockwave, what I just said to Rencx
<shockwave> how do i set up ventrilo in ubuntu?
<^hashbang^> Rencx: join #firefox
<Huufarted> if there is no native client, use Wine
<shockwave> can you give me wine please?
<Huufarted> Sure.  $1 per jug.
<shockwave> :D
<Huufarted> http://www.winehq.org
<linduxed> is there a way to schedule a boottime fsck?
<^hashbang^> !ine | shockwave
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ine
<^hashbang^> !wine | shockwave
<ubottu> shockwave: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<cedeel> how do i edit flac tags in a cli env?
<fermuch> hi
<fermuch> hola
<fermuch> ¿alguien tiene algun problema?
<^hashbang^> !welcome | fermuch
<ubottu> fermuch: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Huufarted> Ventrilo website currently says a Linux application is 'in development'
<fermuch> anybody have a problem?
<cedeel> I do
<jken146> Hello.  I am customising a live CD and I want to change the default bookmarks in Firefox.  I can't find the file I need to edit.  Does anyone know?
<^hashbang^> !ask | fermuch
<ubottu> fermuch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Huufarted> !es | fermuch
<ubottu> fermuch: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Huufarted> haha, hashbang
<Rencx> I use ubuntu and i have problem that firefox not load page but want save index.php... Can somone help me with that?
<cedeel> how do i edit flac tags in a cli env?
<shockwave> hey can you help me with this guide?
<shockwave> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<Huufarted> Rencx, please /join #firefox
<fermuch> ubottu: Revisa que estoy hablando en los dos idiomas.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blizzle> Rencx, The server's not handling php files correctly.
<stefg> linduxed: put a file named forcefsck in  the root of a partition you want to force fsck  .. e.g. sudo touch /forcefsck
<blizzle> Huufarted, Nothing to do with Firefox, essentially.
<shockwave> hey can any one help me with this guide?
<shockwave> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<Huufarted> Oh, gotcha.  My bad.
<^hashbang^> !patience |shockwave
<ubottu> shockwave: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Rencx> Huufarted i did it
<MoLoot> shockwave, help u with a guide?
<Jufis> ah, found Kompozer. Seems like it will do as a Dreamweaver alternative
<blizzle> Rencx, Are *you* running the webserver?
<JennieB> hi, could anyone tell me why sound on my ubuntu only works with one app at a time?
<jost86> @shockwave: As far as i know, there is no linux version of Ventrilo... you could try to run it using WINE, but it's not officially supported
<blizzle> JennieB, Because you're using OSS drivers?
<shockwave> i know can you help me please can you take a look at this guide?
<shockwave> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<Rencx> blizzle: no it is in game ogame.org
<blizzle> shockwave, Please stop repeating yourself, you'll get less help that way.
<shockwave> i didnt understand which wine to download
<^hashbang^> shockwave: stop repeating yourself
<blizzle> Rencx, Then their server is misconfigured. Go tell the admin!
<DexterF> smokinjoe: vobcopy good. me like.
<JennieB> well, how do I get this thing working properly? functionality is kinda limited at the moment..
<blizzle> shockwave, Add the wine repository and download from there, if you want up to date Wine.
<Rencx> blizzle: but on Windows firefox all is ok
<^hashbang^> Rencx: what is the website
<Rencx> ^hashbang^: ogame.org
<blizzle> Rencx, Definitely a server-side issue, not a Firefox one. "Content disposition".
<^hashbang^> Rencx: works fine for me
<^hashbang^> Rencx: you have any strange plugins installed?
<Rencx> blizzle: but it is not always only like one time per 2 minutes
<^hashbang^> Rencx: do you have flash installeD?
<Rencx> ^hashbang^: but it is not always only like one time per 2 minutes
<^hashbang^> /sinstalleD/installed/
<Rencx> ^hashbang^: and in game
<^hashbang^> Rencx: email the game admin
<Huufarted> Rencx, try Ctrl-F5 on the page
<cedeel> Hi.. Does someone know how to edit flac tags in a cli environment?
<Huufarted> Ctrl-F5 will force a refresh regardless of whether the cache is expired or not.
<DexterF> can I affect how "nervous" the AMD cpu throttling is? it's usually at 1GHz, when I go to 4xfwd in kaffeine video player it takes too long to up the clock, kaffeine starts stuttering then
<gor> hola, hay alguien que hable español? quiero hacer una consulta
<DexterF> !en
<Huufarted> !es | gor
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ubottu> gor: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<redvamp128> !es | gor
<Huufarted> Beat you to it, Redvamp
<^hashbang^> cedeel: try http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t20316.html
<gor> ok
<cedeel> Hi.. Does someone know how to edit flac tags in a cli environment?
<^hashbang^> cedeel: try http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t20316.html
<^hashbang^> cedeel: don't ask again
<carpii> and dont be lazy, just learn to google like youre asking everyone else to do
<Huufarted> So, I updated my Linux login password.  Now my wireless refuses to remember my passwords.  I assume this is pam_keyring.  It won't even accept my old password.  Anybody know what I need to do if I want to change my Linux login and have pam_keyring follow it?
<cedeel> I've been googling.. only answer I could come up with was vorbiscomment, which logically refuses to work on my flac files
<^hashbang^> Huufarted: hmm, try a new profile?
<cedeel> But now I see that it is metaflac that I should use.
<^hashbang^> cedeel: ok
<^hashbang^> brb
<Huufarted> hashbang: Profile in what?
<Huufarted> seems like I need to do some more homework.
<shockwave> can anyone help me with command?
<bascht> shockwave: just ask. :-)
<shockwave> i installed a game at usr/local/games
<adaptr> shockwave: telinit, telinit is a nice command
<shockwave> i want
<Huufarted> hahaha
<shockwave> to move it to home
<Huufarted> shockwave, what's the name of the directory the game is stored in?
<Huufarted> /usr/local/games/ ?????
<shockwave> enemy-territory
<^hashbang^> shockwave: mv /usr/local/games/"name of game" ~/
<Huufarted> mv /usr/local/games/enemy-territory ~
<Improv> Hey all - just to be certain I'm getting this correct - ubuntu is normally running in initlevel 2 even when doing X, correct?
<Huufarted> hashbang types faster
<^hashbang^> Huufarted:=)
<Huufarted> shockwave, just remember that will NOT update any icons you've got set up in gnome or KDE
<SnakeArt> Hello! I need some help with lirc. I have a homebrew serial IR receiver and Apple Remote. Is there any how-to about configuration of such combo?
<joshjtl> does anyone use the "Gnome Colors" icon theme? for some reason I can't get the menu icon to use the one I choose... I pasted the icon I want to use over the used in the theme but the menu icon peskily remains...
<Huufarted> you'll have to handle those yourself individually
<Improv> so if I want something to automatically start as an init script, it belongs in /etc/rc2.d/ not /etc/rc5.d ?
<jove> Hi all I want to convert XML file to the flat file with the following example --> usage: [xml2|html2] < [xml|html] > out   ---But I dont know how to us this syntax ....Does anyone know how to us it ?
<^hashbang^> Huufarted: so back to your password thing. What I would do just to test pam_keyring and passwords period. I would create a new logon account, login with that new account and try re-setting up your keyring... and see if things stay updated. worse case, move all your date from the non-working profile to the new one
<^hashbang^> s/date/data/
<jove> Hi all I want to convert XML file to the flat file with the following example --> usage: [xml2|html2] < [xml|html] > out   ---But I dont know how to us this syntax ....Does anyone know how to us it ?
<^hashbang^> jove: join #xml
<amathis> hello, i am having trouble.. I am trying to install ubuntu, and it comes up with the screen asking if you wanna try ubuntu or install, or boot to first hard disk
<amathis> but I can only hit enter on the boot to first hard disk option
<jove> hashbang, I don't understand your explanation.... can you specific show the syntax ?
<^hashbang^> jove: join the IRC channel #xml
<vigo> amathis: ISO?
<Huufarted> hashbang, I did some searching yesterday and the one or 2 articles I saw seemed to indicate pam_keyring needed a recompile and that just seems asinine of that's the case.
<amathis> vigo, yes from an iso file I burnt as an image
<jove> hashbang, is it in this ubuntu server ? where can i find xml channel
<vigo> amathis: Is CD set as first boot device in BIOS?
<amathis> yes, it is booting to cd....
<blizzle> jove: /join #xml
<Huufarted> jove, this network is the freenode network.
<amathis> I see the ubuntu screen and everything
<^hashbang^> Huufarted: om, that's nuts. hmm, yea I think i'd backup data, make new account and start over =)
<Huufarted> it's multiple servers all linked together
<SnakeArt> How to setup the lirc to work with homebrew serial receiver and Apple Remote?
<jove> #xml
<Huufarted> jove, like this:  /join #xml
<^hashbang^> SnakeArt: this is a ubuntu support channel.
<amathis> I just cannot hit enter on the 'install ubuntu' thing
<amathis> option
<Huufarted> amathis, is it greyed out or does it just not respond?
<dmsuperman> http://dmsuperman.pastebin.com/f2711b281 My X randomly decided to stop starting up (I had it running, didn't make any changes or upgrade any packages, and now it doesn't start)
<jove> huufarted, thx.
<Dr_Willis> amathis,  you mean the GRUB boot menu?  where it first boots up?
<amathis> Huufarted, it isn't greyed out.. the text is brownish orange
<vigo> amathis: I had a similar error once, but I forgot what I did , let me look at my log books.
<Huufarted> Dr_Willis, they're trying to boot from the live CD, not an install
<SnakeArt> hashbang: I AM using the Ubuntu, to be more precise: on an ordinary pc, but I would like to get any help with lirc configuration of mentioned devices.
<jove> well, there is no one in #xml channel
<amathis> I mean, I stuck the ubuntu install cd in.. it brings up the screen that says ubuntu, 'try ubuntu without any change to your computer, ' install ubuntu', check cd for defects', test memory', and boot from hard disk
<Dr_Willis> Ive had issue with the live cd menus on some machines where the menus dident work with a USB keyboard.. but did with a ps2 keyboard.. (older machine had this problem)
<Huufarted> jove, sending you a tell
<taz> hi... i need any of u help me. and have promblmes with update manager it said W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<taz> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<taz> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<amathis> and the only one I can select is the boot from first hard disk
<FloodBot1> taz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jasonR> Hey Gang. Issues with sound on an HP Pavilion 061. the snd_intel_hda driver is loaded, but the mixer (don't matter which) does not have a volume slider. It only shows... IEC958
<^hashbang^> SnakeArt: ok lirc and a apple remote have nothing to do with ubuntu support
<Dr_Willis> sounds like the cd grub (Or is it syslinux?) menu to me.
<amathis> yes
<SnakeArt> hasbang: then sorry. Where I can find some help with my problem?
<amathis> everything else works so far, I select english..
<amathis> I just cannot install or do anything but boot to hard disk
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: I see this in the output "failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<kyledr> win 3
<wolter> how can i check two big text files for their differences?
<^hashbang^> SnakeArt: not sure, you could try browsing freenode channel lists
<Dr_Willis> wolter,  the 'diff' command. is often used for that. there even color-varints of diff to make it more clear
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: What would cause it to suddenly not be found? I tried reinstalling my video driver and that didn't work (using the binaries from nvidia.com, version 180.25 and 180.11 and 180.22 don't work anymore)
<amathis> anyone?
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: Sure thing
<wolter> thanks Dr_Willis, always so helpful =D
<Dr_Willis> wolter,  now understanding the diff output.. thats a harder task. :)
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: have you tried running nvidia-xconfig?
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: I usually will do that first thing, then I'll reboot, and then start up nvidia-settings-manager
<joshjtl> does anyone know where the Gnome Control Center shortcut is located in the gnome panel menu? (or if it is even there?)
<taz> any one can help me with W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<taz> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<taz> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<FloodBot1> taz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^hashbang^> taz: use paste.ubuntu.com and stop flooding the channel
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: http://dmsuperman.pastebin.com/f4542a412
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: And yeah, I've tried using my old config and trying a fresh start using nvidia-xconfig
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: A reboot didn't fix it
<spritle> i have a problem with claris works
<meho_r> @taz try with this: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: what does ` lsmod | grep nv` give you?
<meho_r> @taz after --recv enter the key that's missing
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: Odd, only "sata_nv" and "libata"
<taz> meho_r: how ?
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: ah, there be the problem... no nvidia kernel driver
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: The installer didn't give me any error though :(
<meho_r> @ taz: open the terminal and enter this:
<meho_r> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 40976EAF437D05B5
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: start from scratch. uninstall all nvidia drivers, reboot, then reinstall the 180 drivers
<taz> meho_r: ok termial  here now what will i do ??
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: How do you "uninstall" the nvidia drivers?
<amathis> has anyone else encountered a problem selecting 'install ubuntu' after loading the install cd?
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: use synpatic..
<joshjtl> where is RAM size displayed?
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: Synaptic only works for packages, which I'm not using, and also is an X app ;)
<meho_r> @taz: enter this: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 40976EAF437D05B5
<Huufarted> Amathis, have you tried the CD multiple times?
<^hashbang^> joshjtl: from a termminal type: free
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: I have the binaries from nvidia.com because those are the only ones that work for my setup
<[NB]> ubuntu shutdown splashscreen is bugged with the 180 nv drivers
<tcpsyn> I'm having a hard time blacklisting usb_storage. I've added it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<taz> ok
<tcpsyn> but it still autoloads when I plug in a device
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: hmm, then I
<tcpsyn> Is there a setting that ignores the blacklist somewhere?
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: hmm, then I'm not sure...
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: :(
<meho_r> @taz: now enter this: gpg --export --armor 40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<joshjtl> ^hashbang^: great thanks
<siropio> hello i would like to ask how to make some modifications in the emesene code.what kind of knowledge i sould seek?
<wolter> Dr_Willis, nah, its not that hard. The first file's lines are identified with a '<', while the second file's lines are identified with a '>'. The numbers above are just the line numbers, i think.
<foolz> I love it when how-to guides on the internet skip multiple necessary steps in terms of getting through some menu to find something... or when they have options on their menu that you don't even have on yours... ugughg
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: I've compiled my nvidia drivers when I used fedora for my quadro fx570 dual head monitors, but on ubuntu, I just use the repos 180 package and everything works
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: your using a GX7900 right?
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: I'm on hardy, I don't get those in the repos :(
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: 7900GS KO
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: doh! yea ... that one.. =)
<meho_r> @taz: if all went well, now the error you mentioned should be gone
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: try commenting out the "Load glx" option in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: or, what about modprobe nvidia
<gospod> Hello guys can i ask you some question ?
<^hashbang^> !ask gospod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask gospod
<^hashbang^> !ask  | gospod
<ubottu> gospod: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gospod> i try to update my ubuntu with apt-get
<gospod> and this is a result http://paste.lisp.org/display/75376
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: Doesn't help :(
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: did you try the modprobe too?
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: Yeah, modprobe nvidia says FATAL: Error running isntall command for nvidia
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman:  hmm, in type uname -r and paste that in here
<dmsuperman> 2.4.24-19
<taz> hey i cant copy this to paste to termite
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman:  wow, old kernel
<^hashbang^> taz: use paste.ubuntu.com
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: do: cd /lib/modules/2.4.24-19; find . -name \*nvidia*
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: I'm kind of stuck, this is where the problem is. I have 2 video cards, and I use 4GB of RAM on a 32bit OS. I use PAE, which works fine and dandy, except at work when I recompiled a later kernel with PAE my video driver entirely stopped working, so I'm afraid to upgrade at home and effectively screw myself over
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: And in Intrepid, there's a bug with X with certain dual card setups where it just says "fatal error: no screens found"
<CrypticSwarm> y
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: hmm, 32bit doesn't support 4G of ram
<taz> how ?
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: That's why I use PAE, but that requires me to recompile my kernel with the flag enabled
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: doh! ok
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: And at work, when I did that, I couldn't install my video drivers anymore :P
<amathis> I cannot find anything on the internet about not being able to select anything except booting to first hard drive on the ubuntu install screen.. could someone please help
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: hmm, I'm not sure
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: http://dmsuperman.pastebinit.com/fa3956f
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: I've never tried using 2 video cards (tho I wanted to)... =)
<pipeman> how do I get a directory to continue a share after a restart?
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, when you compile your kernel custom, you often need to compile your modules yourself....
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, that is why it is highly not recommended in ubuntu
<kingsley> Can one switch ubuntu's configuration back and forth between English and Korean? If so, how?
<meho_r> SEND taz [/home/shared/code]
<dmsuperman> Titan8990: I did that, and I'm doing that now, but I havae no other option
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, 64bit? server kernel?
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, other distros that support custom kernel compilation?
<taz> finallly i did copy and paste so
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, you always have options with linux
<Improv> Is there a nice way to tell upstart to log everything init scripts say to a file?
<taz> meho_r  ..done copy and paste....
<taz> wheww
<puppiesRcute> hello i was wondering a friend put a new cd drive in my pc and it was brand new but now sense we put in the new drive both of my cd drives are not workin
<taz>  what next
<dmsuperman> Titan8990: I want to stick with ubuntu, 64bit has many issues (most notably the development package I need for my work for eclipse has no 64bit version, flash rarely works, etc. etc.)
<^hashbang^> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Scunizi> puppiesRcute: don't forget to plug in the power connector
<^hashbang^> !upstart | Improv
<ubottu> Improv: please see above
<sara_> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<puppiesRcute> they did
<puppiesRcute> its all connected will open up
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, and the need for more than 3.2gb of ram?
<meho_r> @taz just refresh repos. Type: sudo apt-get update
<dmsuperman> Titan8990: Virtual machines
<taz> good
<puppiesRcute> the drive will open and shut both will it just doesnt mount them or show them on the system
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, understandable
<taz> Meho_r: no show up error..it gone
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, get the nvidia drivers from the website, you may have make the changes to xorg.conf yourself
<dmsuperman> Titan8990: So, when I say "I have no other options" I don't mean there's no possible way, but in order to meed my requirements I'm basically forced to use PAE and install from nvidia.com
<meho_r> @taz: so working, ha? :) Glad to hear. This is procedure for all missing keys. Remember it ;)
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, but it should be as easy as:   sh nvida_driver_package    then:   nvidia-config
<dmsuperman> Titan8990: That's what I'm using, and the installer runs without error but then sudo modprobe nvidia gives me error running install command
<dmsuperman> Titan8990: and lsmod | grep nv shows that it's not in use
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, this is because you have to have your currently running kerenl source (not headers) symlinked to /usr/src/linux
<Scunizi> puppiesRcute: you should also check the little jumper on the back of the drives.. there are usually 3 positions you can put the jumper, Master, Slave and Cable Select.. If you're not sure put both in the cable select position
<sara_> ok ubottu doesn't know where i can get training for ubuntu... does anyone here know ubuntu training like there is for microsoft (mcdst)?
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, nv are the open source drivers.....
<dmsuperman> Titan8990: nv would match nvidia ;)
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, the close source drivers are "nvidia"
<puppiesRcute> its a sony dvd double layer drive the other is a samsung dvd double layer drive
<taz> thanks
<carpii> why do you want ubuntu certification ?
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, ah, yes
<Scunizi> puppiesRcute: that's assuming they are ide drives and not SATA drives
<carpii> the microsoft ones arent worth the paper theyre written on
<dmsuperman> Titan8990: Also, I have the headers patched as well I believe
<sara_> carpii, for my cv
<dmsuperman> Titan8990: I have the entire thing rebuilt. I had to rebuild the modules, image, and headers
<sara_> carpii, for my cv/resume
<puppiesRcute> im a girl think we all are confused with ubuntu but still like it just dont know how to use it
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, I am saying that headers are a mysterious ubuntu thing
<carpii> youd be better outting it down in the experience section
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, you need to full kernel source in /usr/src/linux
<carpii> or take general linux certifcations
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, to do things the generic linux way
<carpii> im not sure how many companies would think too much of ubuntu certs anyway tbh
<Scunizi> puppiesRcute: well.. the drives not working typically doesn't have anything to do with ubuntu or you being a girl.. hopefully :)
<dmsuperman> Titan8990: I have them :)
<silentContender> How do you rip music off a CD as m4a using Sound Juicer, and still have it play on an Ipod
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, symlinked to the correct place?
<dmsuperman> Titan8990: They aren't symlinked, they have the actual data
<sara_> puppiesRcute, shhhh no. see i too am a girl. the fact i lack a penus doesnt mean i get all light headed and confused.... im a technition mcdst with microsoft.... it takes time to know this stuff
<silentContender> All of the m4a file ripped by Sound Juicer are skipped over by my Ipod
<Scunizi> silentContender: mp3 is supported in ipod and many other places.. why would you want to keep it in m4a?
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, you should always use symlink so when you update your kernel, you do not have to move the entire source tree
<puppiesRcute> k il check both know for sure both drives work because before i took the other drive out the other worked fine and the other is brand new
<brettley> how do i change a files permissions in the console?
<dmsuperman> Titan8990: Yeah, which is why I haven't upgraded my kernel :P
<silentContender> Scunizi, I read the quality is better and its a newer format
<sara_> puppiesRcute, it ANGERS me to hear you say that, your just as valid as anyone else here.
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, what does:   modprobe -l | grep nvidia   return?
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: in /lib/modules/$kernelversion/build build should be symlinked to the version of kernel and it's source tree in /usr/src/linux or whatever name you used
<Scunizi> brettley: sudo chmod <number> filename
<dmsuperman> Titan8990: Nothing
<Huufarted> brettley:  chmod *** <filename>
<Huufarted> Brettley:  permission values are 421 for rwx
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: Ah, yes, they are properly linked
<klasikahl> it seems that ssh ssh-agent is broken in jaunty.
<Huufarted> brettley for all rwx all the way across it would be:  chmod 777 <filename>
<Scunizi> silentContender: also propriatory like mp3 but locked to ipod.. nothing else will really use it.
<puppiesRcute> i do honestly suck with computers am confused but learning girl power we are the smarter of the race so learning full heartedly
<brettley> i just need to change my nvidia drivers so that steam can access them
<brettley> (i think its 777_
<brettley> )
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, are you actually using a vanilla kernel?
<puppiesRcute> thats the only issue i have had with ubuntu though
<Scunizi> brettley: so you've installed the drivers and steam can't access them?
<dmsuperman> Titan8990: I got the kernel source from the repos, went into a single config file, uncommented the HIGH_MEM64G flag, and rebuilt
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: did you try running find /lib/modules/yourkernel -name \*nv*
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: Yeah I pastebinned it before
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: http://dmsuperman.pastebinit.com/fa3956f
<silentContender> Oh, didn't not know it was limited to ipod. I thought ACC was limited.  I know that ACC is essentially m4a, but iTunes differentiates between ACC and m4a
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, it is recommended that you don't directly edit the kernel .config
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: I think that's the pastebin
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: doh! yea that link didn't seem to work..
<gregspence> can anyone help me with ipforwarding - i have a vpn connection (pptp) into my ubuntu box, successfully authenticates however cannot get any traffic out "on to the net".  I have enabled ip forwarding in /etc/sysctl.conf however whenver I connect I still can't access any webpages over my vpn.  Any ideas?
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, you should always use make menuconfig
<puppiesRcute> but later all might try to fix or solve my problem
<Scunizi> silentContender: I think m4a is acc just by a different name
<puppiesRcute> ;)
<brettley> Scunizi: well, i installed steam, and cant install any games (steam crashes) and the last things i see are something about not being able to access some nvidia things
<taz> meho_r  all done..many thanks
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman:  try paste.ubuntu.com for me
<dmsuperman> Titan8990: I already did it, according to the guide that was on ubuntuforums.org which showed me how, and it's been working for about 6 months now
<Huufarted> Does Steam have a Linux client or are you guys running it through Wine or something else?
<brettley> wine
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: http://dmsuperman.pastebin.com/fa3956f
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, its because ubuntu doesn't really support modified kernels
<Huufarted> gotcha
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: I typed teh link wrong :P
<silentContender> Scunizi,  I really don't know, but somehow iTunes can tell the difference between ACC and m4a.
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, there are plenty of distros that do and will likely suite your needs better....
<Scunizi> brettley: if the drivers are installed and functional then it must have something to do with steam.. I don't know anything about steam but if it installes in wine then you might check www.winehq.com for advice.
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman:  lol np
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman:  so what happens when you run.. insmod /kernel/drivers/video/nvidia
<Improv> hmm. upstart.ubuntu.com is not correct for my install (refers to some nonexistent directories), but /etc/event.d seems to get what I want.
<lithixium> AAC is the compression format, m4a is a container for that format (or others potentially)
<Improv> s/get/hold/
<dmsuperman> Titan8990: I _want_ to use ubuntu, and with my requirements my only option is to rebuild the kernel, which has already been done and now I'm trying to figure out why my nvidia drivers have suddenly stopped working out of no where
<brettley> i already went there and they said that it was the drivers and id have to use the prepackaged ones, witch will crap my performance, and i am trying to figure another way out
<Scunizi> silentContender: check this out .. http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=6266772
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman:  /kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko I mean or /volatile/nvidia.ko
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, nvidia drivers are built on a per-kernel basis
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, that is why they quit working
<roy_hobbs> when i install linux-source where does it go?
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: video/nvidia is a directory
<Scunizi> brettley: prepackaged meaning the ones directly off the nvidia site?
<DexterF> roy_hobbs: dpkg -L linux-source
<brettley> already have those
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: you need to use the full path insmod /lib/modules/kernelversion/bla/bla/bla
<brettley> and i tried the ones from the ubuntu repo
<Scunizi> brettley: which version #?
<brettley> 173 i belive
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: Odd, now the nvidia module is loaded
<R0b0t1> What is the package for openoffice.org's Draw?
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: ok what does dmesg stay?
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here know why my M-Audio Audiophile USB won't work?
<Titan8990> dmsuperman, do you have the nvidia driver defined in xorg.conf?
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: And X works again :D
<spasticteapot> When I plug it in, lsusb lists the M-Audio USB as a "Texas Instruments" device.
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: hmm
<spasticteapot> I tried the fix on the Ubuntu forums - no dice.
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: that's not right
<Huufarted> !xorg > huufarted
<ubottu> Huufarted, please see my private message
<lithixium> r0bby, openoffice.org-draw
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: question now is, why didn't it load on reboot
<dmsuperman> Titan8990: I know this. I rebuilt my kernel over _six_ months ago. I last installed my driver about a month ago. I rebooted my machine yesterday, and it came back up fine. I rebooted it this morning, and all of a sudden it wasn't working. I didn't make any system changes. I didn't rebuild my kernel, nor my modules.
<Scunizi> brettley: 173 was / is available in ubuntu so is 177 and now I believe 180.11.. so if you installed the drivers from nvidia incorrectly you'd end up with mixed results.. I just installed the 180.29 drivers today and they rock way better then  180.11 or .22
<luke> hi there, how do i enable mod_rewrite in my apache settings
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: That is the question :)
<silentContender> Scunizi, I didn't understand much of the link, other than checking the specs (which I don't quite understand how to).
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: try rebooting again
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: Alright. Luckily this is in irssi + screen so I don't have to leave ;)
<luke>  i have manually created the symlink as well in the mod_enabled etc
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: woot!
<brettley> well when i tried the 180 or the 177 my screen went all funky
<luke> any idea what i might be missing
<luke> :(
<Furu> guys what program should i use for burning dvd's etc?
<^hashbang^> luke: type /join #apache
<silentContender> Scunizi, Also I noticed that the m4a files do not play in iTunes either. Don't know it that's significant.
<Titan8990> !burn | Furu
<ubottu> Furu: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<amathis> I cannot find anything on the internet about not being able to select anything except booting to first hard drive on the ubuntu install screen.. could someone please help
<Scunizi> silentContender: the link says that there is no difference between m4a and acc .. they are the same.. lithixium said one is the codec and the other is the container for the codec.. so rip in mp3 or put rockbox on your ipod and use mp3 or ogg
<^hashbang^> amathis: have you tried a different keyboard? different usb port?
<Furu> ubottu what program would u recomend me to start out with? burning a iso:p
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Scunizi> !rockbox | silentContender
<ubottu> silentContender: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Furu> hehe
<Furu> my bad
<Titan8990> Furu, are you using gnome?
<amathis> ^hashbang^ yes, different keyboards, and they are not usb
<bashir> where are cookies in firefox stored in linux
<Furu> Titan8990 im using mint..
<lithixium> silentContender, Scunizi I would agree, use Rockbox and rip in Vorbis if your iPod supports Rockbox, otherwise decent quality MP3 is probably best
<^hashbang^> amathis: hmm, very odd. do you have a usb keyboard?
<silentContender> Scunizi, I would gladly put rockbox on my IPod, but it's a Gen 2 nano, so it doesn't work.  I really don't want to convert ~100-150 songs from m4a to mp3
<Scunizi> bashir: somewhere in /home/<user name>/.mozilla
<Titan8990> Furu, which uses what desktop/window manager?
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: Yup, doesn't work upon reboot
<lithixium> silentContender, These m4a songs, were they purchased from iTunes?
<amathis> ^hashbang^ no.. the thing is, the arrow keys work, and so does the enter key because it asks me to select language
<silentContender> Scunizi, and Lithixium, Though if I have to I will convert to mp3
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: dude that's messed up. Only think I can think of now is to add that insmod command to /etc/rc.local
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: Hehe, hackish but meh it works :P
<silentContender> lithixium, the m4a songs were ripped off of CDs using sound juicer
<amathis> ^hashbang^ and the option 'boot to first hard drive' works
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: yea, I hack junk all the time =)
<^hashbang^> amathis: you said your arrow keys work, so why can't you choose the install option?
<silentContender> lithixium, I have not found any on net about this problem yet, so I don't know what I need to do.
<Scunizi> silentContender: but if they are not recognized by the ipod or playable, converting them won't do much good either.
<alpha4> Hi question about flash player
<^hashbang^> !ask | alpha4
<ubottu> alpha4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amathis> ^hashbang^, excuse me.. I can select it, but when I hit enter nothing happens.
<alpha4> should i download from adobe flash player?
<silentContender> Scunizi, the Ipod recognizes the song.  It just decides to display the name and skip it.
<^hashbang^> amathis: bad ISO image?
<Scunizi> silentContender: so it doesn't play
<amathis> hmm
<silentContender> Scunizi, Yes
<amathis> maybeso
<^hashbang^> amathis: I've seen something like that before with fedora, and it was a bad cd
<lithixium> silentContender, I assume they play fine on your computer
<Huufarted> alpha4, I use the Adobe one and it works very well for me
<roy_hobbs> I need help setting up the network cards on an Ubuntu installation.  lshq has them as UNCLAIMED.
<Huufarted> but it *IS* closed source
<roy_hobbs> lshw*
<^hashbang^> Huufarted: only one that I know of that will work with 64bit ubuntu
<silentContender> lithixium, they play fine on Amarok, but will not at all on iTunes. (I dual-boot)
<alpha4> Does it make any difference using a x64 or x86 ubuntu?
<alpha4> How i ccheck if my installation is a x64
<bashir> i dont see anything in .mozilla that pertains to cookies
<bashir> only has stuff about cache there
<Scunizi> alpha4: if you're new to linux / ubuntu et.al.  then stick with x86.. x64 can be a headache
<amathis> is there a small iso that installs from the net"?
<silentContender> I guess I'll just put a thread up in the forums.  Have to go. Thanks anyways.
<^hashbang^> alpha4: open a terminal and type uname -a if you see x86_64, you are running a 64bit verison
<Huufarted> Hashbang, good info on the 64 bit.  My desktop is 64 bit and I'll be going that way if I decide to go Ubuntu on it.
<djhash> !netinsall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netinsall
<alpha4> ^hashbang^ it say i686 gnu / linux
<djhash> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<CokeNCode> hey, guys, I'm looking for some virus protection software for linux
<CokeNCode> any suggestions
<CokeNCode> preferably something that i can apt-get install
<^hashbang^> Huufarted: yea, I had a heck of a time getting it to work.. then I found the labs.adobe.com site =)
<Huufarted> Amathis, the iso for Ubuntu should have an MD5 hash on the website
<spritle> you're an iiot?
<spritle> idiot
<brettley> linux=unvirusable
<brettley> =)
<randal> i was wondering if it is posible to put the live cd on a external harddrive like a usb start up disk but on a harddrive
<^hashbang^> alpha4: ok cool your running 32bit
<Rolcol> CokeNCode: ClamTK
<CokeNCode> thanks Rolanditu\Afk
<Huufarted> Get an MD5 hash program  and just check that MD5 hash against the website
<klasikahl> lmao.
<Rolcol> CokeNCode: It's only for Windows Viruses.  No Linux viruses out in the wild.  Although... You could still get a trojan.
<Dr_Willis> CokeNCode,  linux AV sof3ware scans windows files for windos viruses normally  :)
<Huufarted> that will tell you if your download was complete or not
<Scunizi> lithixium: looks like silentContender left 'cause the conversation wasn't going fast enough... I suspect he had issues on the windows/mac side reading the file system on the linux side or something to that effect..
<alpha4> ^hashbang^ i have a 4gb of ram would there be any use if i'm using a x86
<CokeNCode> hmmm, I actually want to scan some files on my website
<klasikahl> o noes.  a windows virus.
<Huufarted> randal, yes it is possible, but would you mind me asking why you want to put it on a hard drive?
<CokeNCode> it's infected :(
<klasikahl> wipe, reinstall.
<lithixium> Scunizi, yeah, it's an odd one - I'm in a chat on another channel as well, so my responses are quite slow :P
<^hashbang^> alpah4: 32bit only sees up to 3.2g (sometimes less, sometimes more). 64bit is the way to go for full 4G+ support
<randal> Huufarted: more room i only got a 2 gb usbstick how do you do this
<Rolcol> CokeNCode: Linux server hosting the website?
<klasikahl> CokeNCode: call me paranoid, but there is no un-rooting of a compromised machine.  same goes for viruses.
<Huufarted> Randal, I'm just wondering why you wouldn't just install from a burned CD?
<CokeNCode> Rolcol, yup.
<brettley> randal: why do you want a LiveCD on a external harddrive?
<CokeNCode> The thing is, what can I do. It's not my machine
<randal> Huufarted: im useing it as a portable comuter type of thing where i can go to computer to computer
<Scunizi> lithixium: naw.. you were doing fine.. he was just a little impatient.. that can happen on irc.. it's not like a phone call where dead air means you've lost the other parties attention. :)
<^hashbang^> "unrooting" there's a new word for the day =)
<Rolcol> someone must have bruteforced themselves in and done it manually
<klasikahl> CokeNCode: dude... you can't get a virus on linux.  if you suspect you hvave an infected file, delete it.
<CokeNCode> klasikahl, I'm talking about a server
<Huufarted> ah...  gotcha.  Yes it is possible to do, and there are guides out there for it.
<klasikahl> CokeNCode: so what?
<CokeNCode> and you can get a virus on linux
<klasikahl> CokeNCode: you don't have `rm` on your server?
<Rolcol> klasikahl: yes you can.  No system is unprotected.  You can't get one from just browsing the internet but you can if you download a file and give it root privileges
<CokeNCode> lol
<klasikahl> CokeNCode: rootkits != viruses
<Huufarted> Randal, google this:  "install Ubuntu from USB hard drive" and you should find results
<Scunizi> CokeNCode: you can get hacked.. but a virus.. chances are VERY unlikely
<CokeNCode> klasikahl, do you do any hosting? you never get full access to the server
<kane77> klasikahl, nothing is impossible, but on linux viruses are highly unprobable
<alpha4> ^hashbang^ let say i have all my settings orsetting backup and can i reinstall ubntu to 64 and use the settings for x64 ubnut?
<randal> Huufarted: ok thank you
<klasikahl> kane77: thanks i know, i'm a pen tester.
<kane77> ;)
<^hashbang^> CokeNCode: if you think you have a virus under linux, install ClamAV and let it run... if your system has been hacked, I would backup your data and reload... ASAP!
<klasikahl> CokeNCode: you pay for a server that you can't delete files from?
<klasikahl> CokeNCode: ftp?
<CokeNCode> klasikahl, listen carefully
<CokeNCode> When you pay for hosting
<CokeNCode> you don't get full access to the server
<^hashbang^> alpha4: are you referring to desktop settings? sure
<CokeNCode> you only get access to your stuff
<Huufarted> Klasikahl, CokeNCode is right.  You very very very rarely get even ROOT access to a hosted server.
<klasikahl> since when do you need root access to delete a file?!
<^hashbang^> CokeNCode: get a new hosting provider that takes care of there servers =)
<Huufarted> if it's part of the hosted OS, you can't delete it if you're not root
<CokeNCode> lol
<CokeNCode> ^hashbang^, that's the plan
<klasikahl> so you maanged to get your server rooted?
<klasikahl> gj
<^hashbang^> CokeNCode: I use siteground.... they are good and the pricing is nice
<alpha4> ^hashbang^ yeap
<musikgoat|main> this seems to be way off topic
<CokeNCode> klasikahl, don't blame me :/
<Huufarted> CokeNCode, at the same time if you got the server infected through your actions, then it's not possible the virus can do anything that you wouldn't be able to do and therefore you WILL be able to delete it.
<klasikahl> the only way you could possibly get an infected file in your "os" is if you have been rooted (rootkit).  in which case, give up.  you can't ensure integrity of anything on the system.
<Scunizi> CokeNCode: I use aplus.net.. same .. although siteground caters to joomla which you might be running.
<^hashbang^> !ot | musikgoat|main
<ubottu> musikgoat|main: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<adac> What is a good backup program with a webinterface?
<CokeNCode> Huufarted, great, now you're blaming me too :(
<Huufarted> CokeNCode, if the provider is the one that infected the server, then they deserve to get dropped
<Huufarted> CokeNCode, I said *IF*
<CokeNCode> lol
<Huufarted> IF.  Big letters IF
<klasikahl> CokeNCode: wait, let's start with your premise.  what makes you think this linux box is compromised?
<Huufarted> there are only 2 options.  EIther you did it or they did it.  If you did it, you CAN Delete it.  If they did it, it's their fault.
<CokeNCode> anyone familiar with this 8speed virus ?
<Itacious> Hey all, I have xfce set up with a 48px panel, iconbox, etc. (a la Windows 7). I have just discovered (or rediscovered) that the xfce tray supports multiple columns, so now the icons aren't huge (YES!). But, if I put the standard xfce volume applet down there, it blows up to 48x48px. So, in short, does anybody know of a package that is a volume manger(?) for the system tray? Thanks in advance.
<amathis> ok
<klasikahl> Huufarted: not true.  if he did it and the code managed to exploit a service that was running with too much privlege, it is easily conceivable the code is beyond his permissions now
<^hashbang^> adac: try http://www.tufat.com/s_mybackup_web_database_exporter.htm
<amathis> It says the md5 sum of the iso I burned, and the one on the ubuntu site for 8.10 Desktop amd64 match
<^hashbang^> !ot | klasikahl | Huufarted
<ubottu> klasikahl | Huufarted: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<^hashbang^> amathis: hmm, ok maybe a bad burn on the cd... try re-buring
<^hashbang^> amathis: hmm, ok maybe a bad burn on the cd... try re-burning
<amathis> ugh
<amathis> ok
<Itacious> Anybody?
<^hashbang^> amathis: this a laptop or a desktop?
<bernz_> amathis, did you mean they DON'T match?
<^hashbang^> Itacious: try /join #xubuntu
<JamesG> Does anyone know if I take 4 drives which are currently in a RAID5 array (software) and connect them to a completely new motherboard, will the array continue to work as before? I know ubuntu mounts stuff by UUID, which I assume is going to change when I switch motherboards?
<Titan8990> Itacious, not sure about the ubuntu package but im my distro the package that contains toolbar volume control is:   xfce4-icons
<cees> hey all, i have been googling for a while to get some kind of fan control to ubuntu i just installed, i have abit ab9 quadgt motherboard bit it seems that i cannot find any utility to get control of fans, any hints how to proceed :)?
<Itacious> hashbang, it's not really a xubuntu question.
<Titan8990> Itacious, the program is: xfce-mixer
<CokeNCode> hmmm, what's a good program on linux for doing some database administration. I'm looking for something like sqlyog
<^hashbang^> Itacious: xubuntu = xfce ubuntu
<spaceBARbarian> how can i avoid having to type ./ every time i execute a program ?
<steve-o> i am new to ubuntu it says network manager is installed but i cannot figure out where it is or how to run it - PLEASE HELP
<bernz> (ah, i would have guessed the X stood for just X[11])
<^hashbang^> spaceBARbarian: using ./ is like double clicking in windows =)
<CokeNCode> spaceBARbarian, I think you need to do chmod or something like that
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: Where did you suggest I put that again?
<bjb1959> any ideas how to get a tv card and a usb webcam to play nice on intrepid?
<CokeNCode> sorry, that answer sucked, but no one else answered
<CokeNCode> it's something along those lines
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: /etc/rc2.d/rc.local
<bernz> spaceBARbarian, instead of circumventing, learn about why you need it, and then you'll *want* to do it ;-)
<Itacious> hashbang, what i mean is that this "tray volume manager" could work in the gnome, kde, xfce, etc. tray. It is not specifically for xubuntu/xfce.
<Itacious> but i'll try #xubuntu
<spaceBARbarian> bernz: i just hate having to do the ./ in bash and in csh it just works so i dunno :P
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: There is no rc.local in there, should I create it?
<bernz> spaceBARbarian, but if you really hate it, you might be able to do a trick with 'alias' ('man alias' to learn more)
<spaceBARbarian> okay thks
<Rustyt0n> Hi
<Rustyt0n> can any1 help me plz?
<Rustyt0n> I have a question
<^hashbang^> Itacious: xfce is part of xubuntu, so the best place to have those questions regarding xfce would be xubuntu.. imho thats where I'd start being ubuntu is gnome native =)
<musikgoat|main> !ask | Rustyt0n
<ubottu> Rustyt0n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> ask the question  then? :)
<bernz> spaceBARbarian, failing that, read the docs/manual for the shell you're using (probably 'bash', maybe 'ash', maybe 'csh', maybe 'ksh') and it might tell you a nick option you can use by setting an env variable
<Rustyt0n> Oh sorry lol, im new.
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: /etc/rc.local
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: sorry
<bjb1959> webcam and tv card together, any ideas how to get that to work?
<steve-o> help anyone network manager
<Rustyt0n> thing is, im usin troppinx on live-cd but it doesnt show my MSI wirelless adaptar, even thou is plugged
<jtaji> spaceBARbarian: the normal way would be to put it or a link to it in a place in your path, ~/bin might be a good choice
<spaceBARbarian> bernz: maybe something in the .bashrc file ?
<Rustyt0n> i tryied usin a wget command and tar command to the driver files
<^hashbang^> Itacious: you could also try #xfce
<Rolcol> I like wget combined with tar
<Rustyt0n> but it gives me an error about not enough space left on divice or something like that
<Huufarted> In response to spaceBARbarian's question, why is ./ required anyway?  Can someone explain that?
<Scunizi> I have a server on my lan that I access with ssh by doing ssh <server>@<ip_address> .. typical.. but I'd like to just do ssh <server>@<server_name> .. is that possible and how?
<^hashbang^> Itacious: i'm just saying that cause I think you would have better luck getting your question answered
<^hashbang^> Scunizi: use /etc/hosts
<steve-o> is anyone listening
<jtaji> Huufarted: it's required when the program is not in your $PATH, for example it would prevent say a trojan 'ls' in a directory being executed over the one in your path
<^hashbang^> !ask | steve-o
<ubottu> steve-o: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> steve-o,  you may want to clrify the question a bit more.
<Scunizi> ^hashbang^: that's kinda what I figured.. but how do I reference it in there to make it work?
<Rustyt0n> Is there a way to install the MSI wireless adapters on the live-cd troppix to use the airodump
<Rustyt0n> drivers...
<Huufarted> Oh, I gotcha Jtaji.  Thanks
<SchmittyDoesIt> off topic question. Is mac OSX based on debian os or bsd. I have heard both.
<Huufarted> bsd
<^hashbang^> Scunizi: sudo vi /etc/hosts and the format is ipaddess  space  hostname
<Scunizi> bsd
<SchmittyDoesIt> ic
<musikgoat|main> Rustyt0n: troppix is not supported here
<evilGUI> SchmittyDoesIt: FreeBSD.
<Scunizi> ^hashbang^: that's it?  too easy :)
<Rustyt0n> where can i refer to get some advise on troppix?
<SchmittyDoesIt> thankyou, thankyou, and thankyou
<steve-o> i used sudo apt-get install networkmanager & it says it is already installed but i cant find it
<bernz> spaceBARbarian, yes, in an .rc, you could set that option, so you shell would by default have it set
<^hashbang^> Scunizi: yea that's it =)
<bjb1959> can't get usb webcam to work with tv card, any ideas
<jtaji> Rustyt0n: try ##linux
<Rustyt0n> plz help me, i thougth it would be the same coomands to get the drivers and install em
<musikgoat|main> Rustyt0n: have you tried #troppix ?
<Rustyt0n> ty
<Rustyt0n> no, thx alot
<bernz> spaceBARbarian, so it might be something like MAKE_MY_LIFE_EASIER which you set to 'yes' or something
<Itacious> I mean, in this instance I am using xfce. But, this volume manager I'm looking for (if such a thing exists) is supposed to be in the system tray, not a panel applet. So it could be used not only in xfce's tray, but also gnome's tray and kde's tray. So it's not necessarily xfce related, i'm just looking for a volume control for the tray, which in this case I would be using in xfce.
<Itacious> afk
<bernz> spaceBARbarian, only, obviously, called something more clever and pertinent ;-)
<Titan8990> Rustyt0n, if I am not mistaken there is only aircrack injection patches for broadcom and madwifi drivers
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: It kind of worked, but I rarely reboot so I'm not going to question it haha
<^hashbang^> Itacious: Google?
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: sorry man...
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: It's cool, I'm in X now
<steve-o> Dr_Willis do you have any suggestions
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: I'm hoping I'll not have these X issues with Jaunty
<Rustyt0n> MSI us54se II its not broadcom its RL i think
<Scunizi> ^hashbang^: ok.. that's done.. worked.. I guess I can't have 2 ssh sessions to the same machine from one different machine.
#ubuntu 2009-02-13
<gmspence> anyone able to help me with my vpn connection - i can successfully authenticate however I can't get any traffic to go through the tunnel onto the internet.....
<Titan8990> Rustyt0n, and what does the officail aircrack website say about your chipset?
<Rustyt0n> that its supported for linux
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: well, you will still need the nvidia drivers... so I'm not sure...
<Rustyt0n> but i need to get the drivers so i can use the wireless card
<^hashbang^> Scunizi: why not.. I do it all the time
<bjb1959> I guess I'll try later since no one here seems to know
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: They're installed
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: I just have to insmod them whenever I reboot lol
<Scunizi> dmsuperman: did you install nvidia drivers that came directly from the nvidia site?
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: yea I know, but 9.04 isn't going to make this issue go away... it's something else, just not sure what yet.
<dmsuperman> Scunizi: Aye
<steve-o> is there help here or is there a better place
<Titan8990> Rustyt0n, first off, is your problem that your wireless doesn't work or it doesn't inject?
<Rustyt0n> it doesnt work
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: Oh no I mean hopefully some of my issues will be cleared up
<Rustyt0n> its not showing on iwconfig
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: oh oh, well I'd hope so =)
<Titan8990> Rustyt0n, let me see the lspci line for your wireless device
<redvamp128> !ask | steve-o:
<ubottu> steve-o:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: Like I'll perhaps be able to use PAE + nvidia drivers without issue, or maybe (just maybe) flash 64bit will be usable by then :P
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: sorry, my eyes are starting to get blurry =)
<Huufarted> too much hash?  *RIMSHOT*
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: Hehe, time for bed or more coffee
<Scunizi> dmsuperman: when I installed mine I first opened synaptic and uninstalled all references to nvidia that were installed.. then installed from a tty with the gdm stopped.. worked like a champ.. put 180.29 in today and automatically uninstalled the 180.22 drivers I had in there.
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: I am using flash 64bit just fine =)
<Dr_Willis> steve-o,  i think one can run network manager from the terminal with  some commnd that starts with 'nm- ' but i dont know the full name.. try 'nm<TABKEY> ' and see what it fills in.
<gmspence> please anyone that can help me route traffic over my VPN then please PM me....i'm going bald pulling my hair out!
<Rustyt0n> i tried lspci, but its not showin there either, i thougth that there had to be a specific command line for it, ty very much Titan
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: Flash will load maybe once in 15 attempts using 64bit for me
<steve-o> thanks i'll try that now
<redvamp128> Rustyt0n:  dmesg ?
<jess> does anyone know if there is a "Linux FAQ" on the ubuntu forums
<Titan8990> Rustyt0n, is it a usb device?
<Rustyt0n> yes Titan
<dmsuperman> Scunizi: I've learned long ago to not even install the nvidia repos versions
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: did you install the version from labs.adobe.com?
<Scunizi> jess: what info are you looking for.. basic stuff?
<Titan8990> Rustyt0n, then it will show in: lsusb
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: Yeah, flash 10 latest beta?
<Dr_Willis> jess,  theres faq's all over the internet :)
<Titan8990> Rustyt0n, also, NO usb wireless devices are supported for injection
<jess> yeah.. more so propagand for other users/ friends Scunizi  Dr_Willis
<sathyrion> Does the nvidia drivers support HDMI out? Never tried.. only used VGA cable to mu LCD TV.
<Huufarted> jess, something like this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/Guide
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: yea
<mjc> sathyrion: yes
<dmsuperman> Scunizi: With the exception of intrepid on my laptop they've never even worked
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: Yeah, doesn't work :P
<Scunizi> jess: check out www.scribd.com and search for whatever you want.. there's a lot of downloadable pdf books there and stuff you can read right online..
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: what!!
<dmsuperman> ^hashbang^: Yup :P
<steve-o> Dr_Willis - it gave me some suggestions but i want the gui
<^hashbang^> dmsuperman: hmm, open firefox and do about:plugins
<Dr_Willis> steve-o,  try running them and see.. i dont know what one launches the gui tool
<evilGUI> anyone know if it's possible to have list view on the Desktop in GNOME?
<Scunizi> dmsuperman: suprizingly the 177 drivers worked for me on my laptop with an 8400 card in hardy but wouldn't on my desktop with an 8200 card.. the 180.29 drivers actaully make the screen writes almost tolerable.
<steve-o> thanks again
<Huufarted> evilGUI, good idea.  I'd like that, too.
<Scunizi> dmsuperman: desktop was intrepid
<^hashbang^> brb
<sathyrion> Anyone tried Savage 2?
<dmsuperman> Scunizi: I can't even get X to start with intrepid on my desktop
<martin_> hellow i got the script off nautilus 2.20.0 but I can compile :)
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, Is it possible to have 2 keyboards attatch to the same x server? I'm thinking 2 player frets on fire...is it possible?
<Dr_Willis> sathyrion,  its a fun game.. but too hard for me. :)
<martin_> and i have nautilus internals
<ActionParsnip> !compile | martin_
<martin_> pdf
<ubottu> martin_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Sindacious> hmm.. are there any encryption commands in bash? other then base64
<carthik> o/
<^hashbang^> ActionParsnip: lol hmm, I doubt that would work =)
<steve-o> still no luck
<^hashbang^> Sindacious: crypt?
<martin_> yea!! I Read some :)
<steve-o> i see screen shots on the internet of what its supposed to look like but cant find it
<ActionParsnip> ^hashbang^: i think it'd take some jiggery pokery but i think the system would get both inputs from the kb and replicate them as one like multiple simultaneous keypresses
<^hashbang^> Sindacious: sudo apt-get install mcrypt
<hikenboot> hello all anyone know a way to flash bios in a system where the manufacture doesnt have a linux install for it? installer requires a gui
<sathyrion> Sucky gamedevelopers who wont port to linux.. is money everything??
<Sindacious> ^hashbang^, checking it out, thanks :)
<^hashbang^> ActionParsnip: hmm, true...good luck with that =) write up a note on how to do it once you have it working =)
<^hashbang^> Sindacious: np
<Dmole> commands preceded by spaces do not appear in history...why?
<Dmole> *CLI
<^hashbang^> Dmole: example command
<GeffIsLegend> hey everyone, would anyone know how to get the sound on my World of Warcraft working by any chance? i cant figure it out :[
<^hashbang^> Dmole: all my commands are in history like ps aux | grep bla
<steve-o> doesnt sound like most people care about newbies
<Dmole> " mount /dev/sdc1 /media/USB" vs "mount /dev/sdc1 /media/U"
<ActionParsnip> ^hashbang^: will do, I know how to do it for 1 system, 2 monitors, 2 mice, 2 keyboards, thats fun :)
<^hashbang^> Dmole: paste.ubuntu.com the output from `history` command
<Dr_Willis> Dmole,  they are shown here.. history has some options that dont show/repeate/identical commands also..however.. so ls 3 times wont get shown 3 times...
<sathyrion> I learned all my "skills" on google.. I would recommend it :D
<Dmole> ^hashbang^: put a space in front the see if it's in history
<^hashbang^> Dr_Willis: doh! good point, forgot about that one
<hikenboot> never mind i will emulate a bootable cd floppy image thanks
<Dmole> Dr_Willis: nope it' not that
<^hashbang^>  244  ps aux | grep u
<^hashbang^> Dmole: works fine
<vano> Just installed debian-server with tomcat (brand new installation), however the app server doesnt seem to be serving pages, even the examples which are already installed do not work. This is an untweaked installation. Any ideas?
<^hashbang^> ps "space" aux "space" | "space" u
<steve-o> does anyone know how to use network manager or not
<^hashbang^> steve-o: what's up?
<exodus_ms> steve-o, what are you trying to do?
<steve-o> im trying to find and use the network manager gui
<Dmole> ^hashbang^: try this :  "space" command then look in history
<GeffIsLegend> anyone mind helping me make the sounds in WoW work?
<unbuttered_toast> Could anyone tell me why the 'Microphone' channel on the 'USB camera (Alsa mixer)' device in whatever the Volume Control util is keeps muting itself?
<^hashbang^> Dmole: eh? try what?
<exodus_ms> steve-o, ok, are you trying to connect to a wifi network?
<steve-o> yes
<Ximal> I have an issue where I'm trying to install a game supported by wine but when I open the dvd disc after inserting it into the tray ... Ubuntu's disc browser only shows the installer(space)tome.mpq , even after asking it to show hidden files
<unbuttered_toast> and why there seem to be redundant devices in the list...
<Dmole> ^hashbang^: try putting a "space" then a command like "             mount x y"
<exodus_ms> steve-o, so your unable to 'find' an available network, or you can 'see' one that is available but unable to connect?
<Huufarted> wow...  just installed TrueCrypt...  easiest install evar!
<Ximal> yet when i put it in the drive and used xp. windows... to view the disc i could see it... something I can do for it to show all files ? on a disc ?
<martin_> hey boys i can pàste some
<steve-o> i can find and connect but i want to use network manager
<^hashbang^> Dmole: is the mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/media38  history 39               mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ 40  history
<martin_> ubottu
<gnutron> steve-o: try, /usr/sbin/NetworkManager
<^hashbang^> Dmole: still works fine
<bartek_> welcome, i have problem after installation of actual nvidia drivers from their webpahe 180.29 - faileed to load modul
<exodus_ms> ! then ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about then ubottu
<^hashbang^> steve-o: try sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<Huufarted> Ximal, show all files in WIndows or in Ubuntu?
<floatboat> can someone help me get ntop to compile properly? http://www.dpaste.com/119971 help please
<martin_> Package compiz was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<martin_> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `compiz.pc'
<martin_> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<martin_> No package 'compiz' found
<martin_> /bin/sh: libtool: not found
<martin_> make: *** [libbackground.la] Error 127
<FloodBot1> martin_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dmole> ^hashbang^: what version are you on?
<Ximal> Huufarted:  i set it to show hidden files using the ubuntu browser
<^hashbang^> Int
<Ximal> the nautilus or whatever it uses when you go to /media/cdrom0
<Huufarted> Use the terminal and see if the files show up in 'ls -la'
<Dmole> ^hashbang^: I'm using 2.6.24-23-generic
<GeffIsLegend> anyone mind helping me get my sounds work on WoW please?
<Ximal> and even so it still will not show hidden files and doing wine /xampled/installer.exe returns file not found
<Huufarted> Ximal, sorry I don't know enough yet especially about Nautilus.  Sorry
<Ximal> thanks for trying
<steve-o> i get command not found
<Huufarted> Ximal, wait
<^hashbang^> DMole: kerenl has nothing to do with the history command =). my kernel is 2.6.27-7-generic
<Huufarted> Ximal, type this:  ./xampled/installer.exe
<tcpt26> hi, i'm having some probs with grub, i already check ubuntu forum and web sites but i cant find any solutions,  someone?
<bartek_> anybody - help with nvidia
<Huufarted> nevermind, Ximal.  DOn't do that, I'm retarded.
<^hashbang^> !nvidia | bartek
<ubottu> bartek: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ximal> Huufarted: that doesn't work bro... nice try
<Ximal> lol
<exodus_ms> !details | tcpsyn
<ubottu> tcpsyn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<exodus_ms> !details | tcpt26
<ubottu> tcpt26: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dmole> ^hashbang^: what do you think the deciding variable would be?
<tcpt26> ok
<^hashbang^> DMole: hmm.. bash
<martin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117489/ Help
<^hashbang^> DMole: I'm using GNU bash, version 3.2.39(1)-release (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)
<tcpt26> installed ubuntu 8.10 first then xp
<GeffIsLegend> someone mind telling me how to get the sounds on WoW working please?
<Dmole> ^hashbang^: how do I get that info
<^hashbang^> !patience | GeffIsLegend
<ubottu> GeffIsLegend: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<^hashbang^> Dmole: type `bash --version`
<tcpt26> but xp was in sd1 and now i reinstalled vista in sd0 but update-grub dont find it
<Ximal> anyone ?
<^hashbang^> Ximal: what's your question?
<Dmole> ^hashbang^: lol "    echo 'you cant see me'  "  is not in history
<tcpt26> i already run boot_info_script and vista boot is ok
<Sindacious> ^hashbang^, any idea how I could hash strings with that :x?
<exodus_ms> martin_, your trying to install nautlilus?
<martin_> yea
<^hashbang^> Sindacious: php? perl? bash?
<Dmole> ^hashbang^: 3.2.39(1)-release (i486-pc-linux-gnu)
<Sindacious> ^hashbang^, I mean wit mcrypt ;o
<Sindacious> ^hashbang^, or can you ;x
<exodus_ms> martin_, why, did you install with no gui
<unbuttered_toast> Could anyone tell me where to find documentation for the audio stuff in Ubuntu? must be doing it wrong; google's all noise.
<tcpt26> i also try to edit menu.lst and then update-grub but boot list dont change
<martin_> i have nautilus 2.20.0
<Titan8990> !audio | unbuttered_toast
<ubottu> unbuttered_toast: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<martin_> new
<exodus_ms> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.24.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 874 kB, installed size 2364 kB
<^hashbang^> Sindacious: check out http://www.codingforums.com/archive/index.php/t-108610.html
<martin_> :)
<Dr_Willis> tcpt26,  you are doing 'sudo update-grub' ?
<redvamp128> tcpt26:  you have to gksu or sudo the gedit - in order to edit the menu.lst
<^hashbang^> !eyeshurt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eyeshurt
<sara_> alias opme {
<sara_>   /.msg chanserv op $active $me
<sara_> }
<sara_> alias protectme {
<sara_>   /.msg chanserv protect $active $me
<FloodBot1> sara_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sara_> }
<tcpt26> of course
<exodus_ms> martin_, should be in the repos, no need to make it
<Huufarted> So does Nautilus work inside of GNOME or is it a replacement or what?  I'm not sure how they work together
<^hashbang^> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unbuttered_toast> thanks. it's actually just a usb mic i'm having trouble with. i'll see if i can figure it out.
<^hashbang^> !flood | sara_
<ubottu> sara_: please see above
<redvamp128> Huufarted: Nautilus is part of gnome-
<martin_> no i read the manual i want compile by my script
<Huufarted> redvamp128, is that the file manager in use by default?
<tcpt26> here is the update.grub
<floatboat> can someone help me get ntop to compile properly? http://www.dpaste.com/119971 help please
<n8tuser> whoahh  Microsoft offers $250k bounty to whomever can get the "Conficker" or "Downadup" creator/author convicted..arrested
<sara_> ^hashbang^, sorry
<redvamp128> Huufarted:  yes but there is a way to change it if you wish
<exodus_ms> martin_, well, have you tried installing the missing dependencies?
<alltax> Howdy folks
<^hashbang^> !ot | n8tuser
<ubottu> n8tuser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tcpt26> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub \n Searching for default file ... found: /boot/grub/default \n Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst ... Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generi \n Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<CokeNCode> Howdy alltax
<Huufarted> Redvamp, that's not necessary.  I wanted to because the screenshots I've seen do not yet match what I have in GNOME.
<martin_> exodus_ms,  i dont see the compiler in the web page
<^hashbang^> hiya alltax
<tcpt26> then i manually edited the menu.lst with vista info ... but when grub is booting ... the windows option dont show
<exodus_ms> martin_, I'm not sure what you mean by that, are you saying you don;t see a make file
<redvamp128> Huufarted:  can you post a screenshot at www.imagebin.ca so I can see what you see
<alltax> I have made a little scriptfile to run xfig in a enviroment that is more suited for me but how can I make it open a file by using gnome? the script looks like this "LANG=sv_SE.ISO-8859-1 xfig -but_per_row 4"
<Huufarted> Redvamp128, that's not necessary.  The screenshots just show preferences changed a bit.  I can work through that no problem.
<Huufarted> Redvamp, I just jumped the gun assuming I was using something other than Nautilus, that's all.
<redvamp128> Huufarted:  something simple if you want to see path-- click the icon that looks like a pencil and paper changes the bar inside (most common thing people don't think looks like theirs)
<martin_> exodus_ms,  u see gnome vfs in some there...
<^hashbang^> alltax: try ##gnome they might be able to help
<tcpt26> i also tried to run grub and root (hd0,2) (this  is where the /boot/grub/stage1 is) and setup (hd0) but nothing
<redvamp128> Huufarted:  though depending on your theme that can also change Nautilus.
<alltax> I saved the file in /usr/bin and configured nautilus to open .fig files with my script but what happens is that xfig opens empty
<Huufarted> Redvamp128, I'm actually not half as retarded as I look lol.  I even administer a few Linux servers.  However, there's just a HUGE difference between my job that uses 100% command line on Red Hat to 80% graphical Ubuntu
<Dmole> any one else have a magic CLI? if "<space> history | tail -n 1"  dose not print itself you to have a magic CLI.
<Dmole> bbl
<alltax> ^hashbang^: ok! I would gues it is a bash question maby
<dmi3on> hi all i have ubuntu and vista i use vnc4server but cant find how can i transfer files, can any one help me pls
<n8tuser> dmi3on -> use scp please
<Huufarted> dmi3on, my advice is to not use the VNC file transfer and instead use FTP.  BUT barring that, can you just not find the option or do the files just not transfer?
<exodus_ms> martin_, I'm sorry, I'm having a hard time understanding what you are talking about? You are trying to install nautilus, but you don't want to use the repositories even though the version available is the newer version your trying to 'make' at the moment
<^hashbang^> alltax: ok
<kingsley> Does version 8.04 include Korean language support through SCIM?
<^hashbang^> tcpt26: do you  have something like this at the end of your menu.1st file http://paste.ubuntu.com/117491/
<dmi3on> Huufarted, its like data base every day created new file i need to send to open most of then on one computeer
<tcpt26> and i'm executing all the commands with sudo
<n8tuser> dmi3on -> you need a script to auto send those securely
<Huufarted> dmi3on, my suggestion is not to use vnc but to use ftp and transfer them that way
<tcpt26> ^hashbang^: yup
<^hashbang^> tcpt26: check this out -> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/56461-grub-menu-lst-chainloader-help-needed.html
<dmi3on> Huufarted, ok thxs very much \
<Huufarted> I know it's not a huge amount of help, but overall it will be tons faster.
<tcpt26> ^hashbang^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117492/
<m1dn1ght> Can anyone point me in the direction of a good guide that will explain to me how to set up an account on my computer for someone to ssh into that will only allow them access to 1 specific directory (and it's subdirs) and nothing else?
<rwparris2> is it possible to issue several commands to the terminal that execute after the previous one finishes?  like svn up;make ./configure;make install
<Huufarted> rwparris, that should work fine
<rwparris2> oh, ; does that?
<^hashbang^> tcpt26: shouldn't it be root(hd0,1)?
<rwparris2> neat :P thanks
<kingsley> Would version 8.04 be a good choice for someone who has never used linux?
<tcpt26> i'll try
<^hashbang^> tcpt26: try running grub /dev/sda
<Huufarted> rwparris2, the semicolon will seperate individual commands.  Another, slightly more ghetto way of doing it, would be to just copy the whole list of commands and paste them
<^hashbang^> root (hd0,1)
<tcpt26> ^hashbang^: but when i had xp on sda2 the boot was (hd0,1)
<Huufarted> and rwparris2 already left.  bah...
<jtaji> kingsley: you are likely better off with 8.10
<tcpt26> i think
<redvamp128> kingsley:  yes though it is recommended to run it live first give it a try .
<exodus_ms> kingsley, 8.04 is an LTS (long term support) other than that there is not much difference as far as learning Linux is concerned with the different distributions
<Dmole> m1dn1ght: look up jails
<martin_> exodus_ms,  and the make file want's install compiz fusion :S
<^hashbang^> tcpt26: grub is installed on the mbr correct?
<tcpt26> yup
<afief> kingsley, rule of thumb with Linux: put the live CD in, if the drivers work, go on, if not, try another distro. repeat till you get close enough to "everything", then if you still want better support come to irc and forums
<^hashbang^> tcpt26: ok and windows is installed on partition 1 of sda correct?
<kingsley> jtaji: Can you elaborate on why you think 8.10 would be better for a linux newbie?
<tcpt26> yes
<redvamp128> kingsley:  That way you could if you don't like it not be stuck with the removal of it.
<jtaji> kingsley: newer hardware support, bug fixes, etc.. why run an older version?
<^hashbang^> tcpt26: ok then (hd0,0) is correct..
<exodus_ms> martin_, ok, tell me exactly why your are trying to compile nautilus
<tcpt26> ^hashbang^: but even when i update my kernel, the boot didnt change, i had to remove the menu.lst and the update-grub
<n8tuser> jtaji ->  far too many issues in 8.10, hang around here for a while and you'll notice
<martin_> ./configure exodus_ms  make and make install
<tcpt26> ^hashbang^: and then update-grub
<jtaji> n8tuser: 8.04 had issues for plenty too, and both work fine for most
<^hashbang^> tcpt26: hmm
<exodus_ms> martin_, no, why are you trying to compile instead of using the repos, are you looking for a more 'lightweight' file manager?
<kingsley> jtaji: Thanks. I agree with your reasoning. You asked "why run an older version?". If I were to play devil's advocate, I might say that sometime newer software has more bugs.
<martin_> yessssssssssssssssssssss
<Huufarted> I use 8.10 and the only problem I've had was having to get and compile ath5k for my Atheros.
<Huufarted> and that was a matter of downloading and typing a whole 5 commands
<exodus_ms> !info thunar | martin_
<ubottu> thunar (source: thunar): File Manager for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-10ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 216 kB, installed size 704 kB
<redvamp128> jtaji:  For me I had issues with Nvidia Drivers and 8.10 as well as It took a lot of work to get the Webcam working- as well as had to downgrade the flash 10 to flash 9 in order to browse the web.
<^hashbang^> tcpt26: so what happens when you run grub /dev/sda; root (hd0,0); setup (hd0); reboot
<tcpt26> ^hashbang^: nothing changes
<n8tuser> Huufarted -> sounds are okay? common complaint here, so as X related issues
<inertial> are there any tools for querying an nfs server, like the smbclient tool for samba?
<tcpt26> ^hashbang^: and the windows options dont shows
<^hashbang^> tcpt26: and when you boot, can you pick a kernel option from the boot menu?
<exodus_ms> martin_, sudo apt-get install thunar
<^hashbang^> tcpt26: hmm
<tcpt26> ^hashbang^: yup
<jtaji> kingsley: I don't find that true in the linux world really, I would try 8.10 first
<n8tuser> inertial -> once mounted, you can use your common linux tools
<Huufarted> n8tuser, no issues with sound.  Realtek audio card.  The only issue I had with sound was I had to learn to turn up ALSA for the outbound
<jtaji> redvamp128: people have problems with every version, that's why this channel is always busy! ;)
<martin_> atento estudio esto es CQ internacional
<^hashbang^> tcpt26: what about replacing "Title" with "title"
<m1dn1ght> Dmole: Thanks - will check that out
<martin_> :)
<exodus_ms> !es | martin_
<ubottu> martin_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<redvamp128> jtaji:  though 8.04.2 runs better for me--
<Huufarted> n8tuser, my sound was extremely low until I moved a single slider.  there it went, worked great.
<Huufarted> I was very pleased.
<tcpt26> ^hashbang^: :P i dont even believe thats it
<robert_zaccour> i need an icon for epiphany web browser. is there a link to what the icon is so i can use it?
<^hashbang^> tcpt26: and for debuggin, comment out hiddenmenu
<tcpt26> ok
<^hashbang^> tcpt26: yea me either, but stranger things have happened on linux =)
<exodus_ms> martin_, if you are looking for a 'lightweight' file manager type this in terminal    sudo apt-get install thunar
<inertial> n8tuser: ah, but i cannot mount, because i don't know the share names
<^hashbang^> tcpt26: grub/linux whatever =)
<trygg> I'm having trouble getting GRUB to load into my windows hdd.
<tcpt26> ^hashbang^: ill give a try right now
<tcpt26> ^hashbang^: brb
<^hashbang^> tcpt26: kk
<trygg> It says system32\hal.dll is missing and that i should reinstall it
<Dmole> ^hashbang^: I get the same issue on 2.6.27-11-generic (stuff missing from history if it starts with a space)
<trygg> though i've just recently reformated
<robert_zaccour> i need an icon for epiphany web browser. is there a link to what the icon is so i can use it?
<^hashbang^> Dmole: eh? that's strange bro..
<Huufarted> robert_zaccour, google it
<robert_zaccour> i am right now
<robert_zaccour> haven't found it yet
<^hashbang^> trygg: hmm, that's not good
<Dmole> ^hashbang^: not kernel not bash what else could it be?
<trygg> ^hashbang^: it works if i put the windows disk to load first in bios though
<trygg> so no problem with windows itself
<Huufarted> robert_zaccour:  http://projects.gnome.org/epiphany
<redvamp128> trygg:  can you pastebin your menu.lst as well as your sudo fdisk -l to the same pastebin and someone should be able to help you sort it out
<robert_zaccour> thanks
<trygg> redvamp128: I'm on it
 * ^hashbang^ thinking about Dmoles history issue... banging head
<redvamp128> !pastebin | trygg:
<ubottu> trygg:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<^hashbang^> Dmole: do you have any custom settings in your ~/.bashrc
<Huufarted> robert_zaccour, try this:  http://swik.net/swikIcons/img-414-96x96.png
<redvamp128> trygg:  with those someone should be able to help you get your xp into grub
<geirha> Dmole: I haven't been following your problem, but have you tried creating a new user, and seen if it had the same symptoms?
<robert_zaccour> thanks
<kingsley> Can both 8.04 and 8.10 work as a so called "live CD"?
<^hashbang^> gerirha: arrg, why didn't I think of that
<Dmole> ^hashbang^: only color stuff
<DarkKnight> i was trying to back up...and when i checked System > Administration..i dont have the backup option
<Huufarted> kingsley, they can.
<Dmole> geirha: tried it on 3 different users 2 boxes...
<Dr_Willis> kingsley,  'desktop cd ' = 'live cd'
<Sarai> Hi, I'm trying to install the latest version of GNOME-do, but I'm a little bit lost
<Dmole> ^hashbang^: and nothing on one of the users
<^hashbang^> Dmole: pastebin env > /tmp/env.out
<Sarai> I installed A version using aptitude
<Sarai> but I don't think it's the newest, I can't find the "docky theme"
<trygg> http://pastebin.com/m3ddaea2c
<exodus_ms> ^hashbang^, maybe changing these settings? I don't know?  char * history_word_delimiters   or    char * history_no_expand_chars
<DarkKnight> i was trying to back up...and when i checked System > Administration..i dont have the backup option
<trygg> someone who can find anything wrong with that?
<^hashbang^> exodus_ms: hmm, good point...
<blizzle> Sarai, You need gnome-do 0.8 from ppa I think..
<redvamp128> change root for the windows to rootnoverify trygg
<trygg> redvamp128: will try
<tcpt26> ^hashbang^: its working tks a lot ... i dont know why i put Title instead of title
<redvamp128> trygg:  that is the first thing I noticed was wrong
<redvamp128> trygg:  let me look at it some more
<^hashbang^> tcpt26: sweet. typos are a killer
<Sarai> blizzle: I've found some packages that I think are the right ones, but I'm a n00b. The only kinds of packages I know how to install are .deb s
<^hashbang^> tcpt26: if you commented out the hiddenmenu, you can uncomment it now, if not, nvm
<blizzle> Sarai, If you have a deb, right click in your file manager and open with Gdeb Installer.
<trygg> I've just edited the default, changed (what mount says) to my drive
<tcpt26> ^hashbang^: its ok, i had it this way
<Sarai> blizzle:  I don't have a deb
<^hashbang^> tcpt26: cool....
<tcpt26> ^hashbang^: tks again
<^hashbang^> np
<blizzle> Sarai, Google for gnome-do repository ppa
<trygg> redvamp128: rootnoverify (hd2,0) you mean?
<^hashbang^> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Dmole> ^hashbang^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117496/
<LaGeek> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<redvamp128> yes trygg:
<blizzle> Sarai, You'll need to add the gnome-do ppa repository to your sources list, and then the gpg key. Use Synaptic.
<Sarai> blizzle:  <shame>I don't know how to do that...</shame>
<blizzle> Sarai, Google is your friend.
<redvamp128> Sarai:  Check out this page at Ubuntu Unleashed -- it tells you what you need to install it - Ubuntu Unleashed <http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/>
<^hashbang^> Dmole: try `unset $HISTCONTROL`
<^hashbang^> Dmole: with that setting set, I can't see my %>               ps -ef | grep u
<gmspence> can anyone help me with routing traffic...have my ubuntu box set up as a pptp server.  clients can successfully authenticate to the server, i can run a remote x session from my mac however i cannot access the internet over the vpn connection - i want to route all traffic including web over the connection.  i have enabled net.ipv4.ip_forward to 1 in /etc/sysctl.conf but it still isn't working.  really can't think of anythi
<gmspence> ng else.  anyone able to help please? it's driving me insane!
<blizzle> Sarai, Also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Sarai> redvamp128:  Hmm, I followed those instructions exactly and I don't think I got the most recent build. I'll have to try the repositories method
<trygg> redvamp128: nothing else before i reboot and try?
<blizzle> Sarai, Repository version worked fine for me.
<geirha> Dmole, ^hashbang^: Make that: unset HISTCONTROL   ... without the $
<exodus_ms> Sadok, also --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781352
<redvamp128> trygg:  still looking at your info
<alpha4> How share my folder to a xp network
<trygg> /dev/sdc1 is (hd2,0) in grub right?
<^hashbang^> geirha: lol aye...
<Sarai> blizzle: thanks, I'll try that. brb
<exodus_ms> Sarai, , also --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781352
<Dmole> geirha: thanks
<^hashbang^> he new what I ment.. lol
 * ^hashbang^ seeing stars
<Dmole> ^hashbang^: that did work
<n8tuser> ^hashbang^ -> you are off topic bring that to another channel
<^hashbang^> Dmole: woot, another one bytes the dust...
<geirha> Dmole: Now you just have to figure out where that variable gets set :)
<gmmspence>  can anyone help me with routing traffic...have my ubuntu box set up as a pptp server.  clients can successfully authenticate to the server, i can run a remote x session from my mac however i cannot access the internet over the vpn connection - i want to route all traffic including web over the connection.  i have enabled net.ipv4.ip_forward to 1 in /etc/sysctl.conf but it still isn't working.  really can't think of anyt
<gmmspence> hi
<gmmspence> <gmspence> ng else.  anyone able to help please? it's driving me insane!
<^hashbang^> n8tuser: eh?
<redvamp128> trygg:  see pm
<n8tuser> ^hashbang^ -> all your irrelevant comments, bring it to offtopic channel
<^hashbang^> will, please keep to yourself... i'm helping people.. ty
<tritium> ^hashbang^: stay on topic
<Dmole> geirha: thanks ... it was set to ignoreboth .... whatever that is
<tritium> !pm | ^hashbang^ this too:
<ubottu> ^hashbang^ this too:: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<akio> so does anyone in here know when we are going to get the shiny new kernel mode switching?
<taz_> hello..... please help me an i have problem with java.. i try get in games..www.pogo.com
<LaGeek> does ubuntu works for touch screens
<akio> yes LaGeek
<LaGeek> akio every version or there is a touch version
<judget> I think i broke my libtool on my system
<geirha> Dmole: Yes, but some file that bash reads when it starts is setting that value, so you'll need to find that file and remove the line
<tritium> akio: 9.10, likely.  Kernel 2.6.29 won't be in 9.04
<n8tuser> gmmspence -> umm hard to follow the issue, your client can establish a connection to your server and run an X ?
<judget> anyone have any experience with that
<taz_> anyone can help ??
<geirha> Dmole: If you want it gone permanently that is
<akio> LaGeek: search for wacom xorg driver
<LaGeek> judget just go to synaptic and reinstall it
<judget> ok thanks i will try that
<codename> Does anyone know if you install the 180.29 drivers from NVIDIA's website, and you do a dist-upgrade to Jaunty when it comes out, does it have any kernel conflicts?
<fearful> taz_ Whats the problem
<gmmspence> n8tuser - yeah i can successfully authenticate a connection - however soon as i fire up a web browser to look at a site the connection fails.  i
<akio> tritium: I was just hoping, I mean I should get some bells/whistles for all the Alpha breakage I live with.
<LaGeek> codename ask #ubuntu-1
<cjae> cdrom wont give cd back after k3b crash
<n8tuser> gmmspence -> most likely you dont have a route to the correct gateway....i have to be off for a few, ill pick up the convo later
<gmmspence> n8tuser: basically i can do anything with the ubuntu box.... access webmin etc just can't get onto the external network
<cjae> eject /dev/cdrom -> not mounted
<trygg> redvamp128: same error
<gmmspence> ok cool thanks n8tuser
<taz_> fearful:  i did many thing try to fix but seem not work.. u know www.pogo.com
<taz_>  it said need java
<fearful> taz_ Are you running firefox?
<taz_> yes
<fearful> cjae: Try this sudo umount /dev/cdrom0
<fearful> cjae: sudo eject /dev/cdrom0
<Sarai> blizzle: seems to be working!
<robert_zaccour> that epiphany icon can't be put in the panel
<taz_> fearful: with terminal ?
<LaGeek> taz_ witch java you have 5??
<maximarshall> \quit
<fearful> taz_ Not you, cjae one sec
<Sarai> One more question, then. Has anyone else found that the new open office is kind of buggy?
<ksherdy> join
<taz_> fearful:  ok im wait for u
<arch3angel> who has experience with cell wireless cards in intrepid - i have a um175 that i can not get to work
<LaGeek> Sarai i lost the font window :D i cant seem to bring it back :D does this help
<LaGeek> :D
<^hashbang^> gmmspence: what's your default route?
<gmmspence> hashbang...how do i find that out? from pptpd.conf?
<fearful> taz_ Did you install the java plugin for firefox?
<taz_> yes
<^hashbang^> gmmspence: once your client is connected to the pptp server do a netstat -rn
<taz_> how i can fix ??
<LaGeek> taz_ your ubuntu is??
<arch3angel> i am out to dry if this dont work
<^hashbang^> gmmspence: my bad, route -rn
<unbuttered_toast> i've been in the documentation, and i can't figure this microphone out. volume control keeps disabling the recording option, and there seems to be redundant devices or something. anyone know audio?
<Sarai> LaGeek: I suppose. It doesn't seem to get along with compiz, always crashing my window manager. I think I liked the old one better
<arch3angel> anyone get this working
<taz_> yes ubuntu
<LaGeek> 8.10 taz_??
<gmmspence> hashbang on the client or server?
<taz_> yes 8.10
<^hashbang^> gmmspence: well the client, being that's the one that can't get to the internet correct?
<arch3angel> i have 8.10 with a pantech um175 from alltel same as verizon
<LaGeek> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cjae> fearful: first one said not mounted second command froze
<foolz> I am confused - if I want to change the looks of folders and other icons in ubuntu, and I am using the emerald window decorator with compiz-fusion, should I be looking for some kind of emerald theme, or am I suppose to get a metacity theme to change that stuff?
<cjae> fearful: kill k3b?
<LaGeek> !alsa | unbuttered_toast
<ubottu> unbuttered_toast: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<unbuttered_toast> i'm not having trouble with audio in general. just getting this microphone working.
<gmmspence> hashbang - on a mac - what's the bsd command?
<fearful> cjae: Yes and if it doesn't work give me your output for sudo fdisk -l
<taz_> frearful: where i can find java plugin  for firefox ??
<geirha> foolz: emerald uses emerald themes, the default window decorator for compiz in ubuntu uses metacity themes
<cjae> fearful: sudo kill -9 k3b?
<fearful> cjae: sudo killall k3b
<danopia> hey, what's the minimum amoutn of RAM that ubuntu server will install/work under?
<Sarai> foolz: open the emerald theme manager
<unbuttered_toast> also, the 8.10 volume control doesn't have a file menu. makes it a bit less easy to follow the documentation in places.
<foolz> so emerald themes will also change the appearance of file folders and other icons (assuming that is part of the custom theme) ?
<fearful> taz_ type sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Sarai> foolz: System>preferences
<cjae> fearful: no process killed
<taz_> frearful: how ?
<Sarai> foolz: I think you have to do that through GNOME
<^hashbang^> gmmspence: netstat -nr?
<gmmspence> hashbang - i PM'd u
<fearful> taz_: On the terminal type sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<fearful> cjae: Result for sudo fdisk -l?
<^hashbang^> gmmspence: doh!, can you paste.ubuntu.com that output please
<taz_> frearful: ok standy by ok
<fearful> taz_ I'll be here
<geirha> foolz: No, emerald themes and metacity themes only decorate the titlebars and borders. You need an icon theme to change the icons
<gmmspence> hashbang - lol how u mean?
<unbuttered_toast> i can get the mic on the soundcard working, but i'm fiddling with this computer for grandparents, and they've got a usb microphone.
<^hashbang^> !paste gmmspence
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste gmmspence
<^hashbang^> !paste | gmmspence
<ubottu> gmmspence: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Sarai> foolz: try gnome-look ;)
<danopia> hey, what's the minimum amoutn of RAM that ubuntu server will install/work under? anyone know?
<gmmspence> apologies
<taz_> ok it said done
<taz_> to fearful
<n8tuser> danopia -> 256Meg is ample
<gmmspence> hashbang http://paste.ubuntu.com/117503/
<KDE4000> danopia: i think 64 is what is listed under minimal specs
<danopia> n8tuser, would it workd under 128 MB?
<fearful> taz_ now http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1 and check if that works when verify version
<gmmspence> thanks ubottu. everyday is a schoolday!
<foolz> sarai, yeah... I'm perusing that site... it's just very confusing with all these different theme types, and window managers and window decorators and this and that, hehe
<LaGeek> foolz try ubuntu ultimate edition or download the deb file from gnome look its 400MB but its f*** good
<cjae> fearful: did you get it
<Dr_Willis> ive had ubuntu run on a Pent 1 - 100mhz 128mb laptop. :)
<n8tuser> danopia -> id try it
<KDE4000> danopia: that depends what you are looking to do, but for most people it should
<foolz> geirha, ah, thanks
<danopia> KDE4000, ok... arch failed becuase it loaded everything into RAM and quickly died
<fearful> cjae yes.
<Sarai> foolz: I'm pmming u, k?
<taz_> fearful: ok standy by ok
<foolz> sarai, sure
<Sarai> this is like the one thing i really get
<danopia> KDE4000, and what's the lowest recomeanded CPU speed?
<cjae> fearful: is that the dumb way to do it?
<foolz> haha, okay :)
<perdidopunk> anyone here know anything about dri2?
<fearful> cjae: type sudo top and look for anything thats k3b related
<tritium> LaGeek: we don't support Ubuntu Ultimate Edition here.  Please don't recommend it.
<KDE4000> danopia: well 400mhz is ok
<^hashbang^> gmmspence: hmm ok so your mac's local network is the same as the pptp servers network which won't work...
<fearful> cjae: Dumb way? No I'm checking whats mounted on your system
<danopia> KDE4000, it's 233 MHz
<taz_> fearful: it said Verifying Java Version
<taz_> Oops! You don't have the recommended Java installed.
<danopia> KDE4000, shold i not even try isntalling? :P
<Titan8990> does anyone know of a way to log on to WEP via CLI w/ a passphrase?
<LaGeek> tritium sorry
<fearful> ok
<cjae> fearful: no I mean pm and paste
<gmmspence> ok but when i try the connection over my 3g iphone still same result....
<KDE4000> danopia: you can try, but you may be waiting a long time for it to install
<KDE4000> :p
<fearful> cjae: Now its fine
<madmike> Just switched to ubuntu from gentoo.  anyone tell me how to change the mount points for a hard drive?  I changed it to a folder in /mnt using the (right click>properties) and now it says it can't have "/" in the mount point, and it won't mount automatically
<fearful> taz_: Open a terminal and type java -version
<cjae> syockit: whats up
<tritium> Titan8990: iwconfig to set the wireless parameters.  ifconfig to configure the interface like any other
<unbuttered_toast> Titan8990: thinking you can specify WEP keys with iwconfig
<taz_> frearful: ok stand by
<danopia> KDE4000, normal ubuntu failed (not even boot), and arch booted to prompt but ran out of RAM installing
<bastid_raZor> madmike; edit your /etc/fstab file
<n8tuser> Titan8990 ->  iwconfig eth0 key 0123-4567-89    man iwconfig
<danopia> KDE4000, i guess this wouldn't work as a good file server then :P
<syockit> cjae: umm, nothing much. it turned out that your bug is already a known one
<Dr_Willis> madmike,  you mean the entries in /etc/fstab ?  or are you still in the installer? that right click stuff.. is proberly not what you want to play with.
<Sadok> <exodus_ms> Sadok, also --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781352 <<-- wt?
<Titan8990> tritium, unbuttered_toast the iwconfig man page says that it doesn't support passphrases....
<morph> hello
<syockit> cjae: I got it removed by fixing some post installation script
<Titan8990> n8tuser, that is with the key, not the passphrase, but thanks anyways
<exodus_ms> Korfox, sorry, it was for Sarai
<cjae> syockit: ok thanks
<KDE4000> danopia: normal ubuntu uses a GUI, that needs lots of memory
<Korfox> ok
<taz_> fearful:  what it said..... java version "1.6.0_0"
<taz_> IcedTea6 1.3.1 (6b12-0ubuntu6.1) Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_0-b12)
<taz_> OpenJDK Client VM (build 1.6.0_0-b12, mixed mode, sharing)
<gmmspence> hashbang - i am going to PM you some details.  i have created a user in chap-secrets - if i give u the u/name and password could you try?
<morph> i need to create operations in shell
<n8tuser> Titan8990 -> what passphrase?
<Sarai> what was for me?
<cjae> fearful: don't see anything
<syockit> cjae: and since it was from medibuntu, the bug report was also on medibuntu's launchpad
<madmike> ok, I didn't know if it edited the fstab or what, I didn't even think to check there.  I'll just set it there.  Thanks guys
<cphillips> is there an option in mplayer to affect quality such as -brightness , but -quality (which does not work btw)
<exodus_ms> Sadok, also --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781352
<tritium> Titan8990: no, it does
<danopia> KDE4000, i am aware
<Titan8990> n8tuser, the WEP passphrase
<exodus_ms> dang it, did it again
<fearful> taz_: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.10/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<cjae> syockit: ok
<Titan8990> tritium, the key section of the iwconfig man page says otherwise
<KDE4000> danopia: ubuntu server shouldent have those kind of problems
<Dr_Willis> cphillips,  mplayer has so many command line options.. its scary.. check the docs/homepage perhaps? i dont know of the right one off hand.. but its got a staggering amount of features.
<KDE4000> danopia: the install for ubuntu server is text based
<taz_> fearful : into termianl ??
<n8tuser> Titan8990 -> not supported for now
<Korfox> o.o
<morph> someone can help me?
<danopia> KDE4000, k, i'll try installing, but how well would it perform? would it be usable?
<Korfox> hl on sadok «°.°»
<cphillips> Dr_Willis, i have been looking but havent found anything
<fearful> taz_: Yes
<Titan8990> n8tuser, what do you mean for now?
<tritium> Titan8990: iwconfig <interface> key <encryption key>
<exodus_ms> Korfox, tab completion is kicking my butt tonight, apologies :)
<taz_> fearful: stand by
<KDE4000> danopia: it will be slow for installing, but after that it shouldent be so bad
<n8tuser> Titan not supported at the moment, perhaps future versions?
<cjae> fearful: ?
<cjae> brb
<Korfox> exodus_ms: my nick already was Korfox -> how did your client complete Sadok ??
<fearful> cjae: One sec
<danopia> KDE4000, k
<Titan8990> tritium, ou can also
<Titan8990>               enter the key as  an  ASCII  string  by  using  the  s:  prefix.
<Titan8990>               Passphrase is currently not supported.
<fearful> cjae: type sudo eject /media/cdrom0
<exodus_ms> Korfox, did you /msg nickserv ghost Sadok ??
<gmmspence> hashbang - PM'd u the details
<Korfox> noch i did /nick Korfox
<Korfox> ^^
<Korfox> -ch
<madmike> Dr_Willis  I checked fstab and there's no entries for any of my drives in there yet, just proc and boot and such
<Titan8990> n8tuser, alright, what method can I use for logging on to a WEP encrypted network, in which I only have access to the passphrase? injection is possible but not an option....
<taz_> fearful:  nothing happened
<fearful> korfox: /msg Nickserv register korfox <password> <email>
<Korfox> my nick is registered
<Korfox> -NickServ- You are now identified for Korfox.
<bastid_raZor> madmike; if you want them to be mounted on boot then adding them their would be the way to accomplish this.
<exodus_ms> Korfox, if you registered that nick 'Sadok' you can ghost it (kill it) otherwise it will stay connected for some time
<madmike> Dr_Willis  Alright I'll just do that then.  Thanks man
<n8tuser> Titan8990 -> i dont know yet, let me think about that
<Titan8990> n8tuser, i suppose I can compile a GUI tool if I have to, but I would assume that any GUI tool is more or less a front-end for a CLI tool
<flashkidd> ls
<fearful> taz_: restart xserver press ctrl + alt + backspace and come back here maybe that will help.
<^hashbang^> gmmspence: on your mac, can you ping 192.168.1.199
<madmike> bastid_raZor  Thanks for the help too
<Korfox> exodus_ms, this was not my problem - i just was nicked as Sadok becaouse i had a disconnect - usually i'm Korfox... - but after i did /nick Korfox you wrote sth. with Sadok, .... - nick completion wouldn't work like this
<taz_> ok
<n8tuser> Titan8990 -> correct, front end for the cli
<bastid_raZor> madmike; good luck.
<benjamin_1> I need help with xubuntu ethernet connection from ISP ptd.net
<gmmspence> hashbang - when connected over vpn yes
<^hashbang^> gmmspence: ok 1 sec
<Korfox> but now i'll have some sleep - good night, good fight
<exodus_ms> Korfox, don't know
<fearful> cjae: its cdrom0
<fearful> cjae: not just cdrom
<^hashbang^> gmmspence: tryin to ping 64.233.187.104 from your mac
<gmmspence> hashbang: yup can ping that ok
<^hashbang^> gmmspence: ok so you can access google, it looks as though you are able to get to the internet, just no name resolution..
<taz_> frearful: im back it still not work.. it said Java Not Found or Not Working
<gmmspence> hashbang...ohhhhhhhh
<MrSmurfing> Hello
<^hashbang^> gmmspence: try adding your isp's DNS servers to your mac
<ari_stress> good morning all :)
<taz_> fearful: im back it still not work.. it said java not found or not working
<Titan8990> Can anyone confirm that it is possible to log in to a WEP network using passphrase in linux?
<benjamin_1> I need help with xubuntu ethernet connection from ISP ptd.net
<gmmspence> hashbang - ok i can try that...however i tend to jump about the country a lot and say for example i'm in a hotel and on their wifi that wouldn't work would it?
<fearful> taz_: Ok lets re-install, type sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Titan8990> fearful, IMO if you are reinstalling in an attempt to fix problems you should use --purge
<^hashbang^> gmmspence: well, why would you need to pptp into your server to use the internet?
<taz_> fearful: ok
<gmmspence> hashbang - just because i don't like them nosing about what i'm doing
<fearful> titan8990: very true.
<djnel> So new Linux User, NO experience on Linux, nuked windows entirely 2 days ago and installed Ubuntu. LOVING it, wish I had done this earlier :) My pc's brains are now spent doing what its told instead of just trying to cope with the OS
<gmmspence> hashbang - would bit torrent traffic also be able to go over the vpn?
<MrSmurfing> I'm having trouble with my screen... it's an LG60 1080p TV. When I set xorg.conf to use 1920x1080 it doesn't work, but when I boot in a lower res then I can change it to 1920x1080 using the NVIDIA X server settings.
<n8tuser> benjamin_1 -> what have you done to troubleshoot?
<fearful> taz_: sudo apt-get purge
<^hashbang^> gmmspence: if dns is working, I don't see why not
<fearful> instead of remove
<tritium> MrSmurfing: are you using nvidia-glx driver?
<taz_> frearful: which one yes or no ??
<benjamin_1> n8tuser: Too much to remember. I'm looking to start new! haha
<fearful> yes
<MrSmurfing> tritium: how do I tell? I have "Load   "glx" in my modules section
<taz_> fearful: ok
<n8tuser> benjamin_1 -> no point then for me to assist you, you will not remember and dish out what we will advise you
<tritium> MrSmurfing: it would list "nvidia" as the Driver in the "Device" section of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrSmurfing> yes, it does
<tritium> MrSmurfing: one of nvidia's options is: Option         "TVStandard" "HD1080p"
<taz_> fearful: done with yes,,, so next is sudoapt- get urge ??
<MrSmurfing> tritium: I will try adding that and see what happens.
<benjamin_1> n8tuser: I'm very confused.  I can give you any information you need with a simple "insert this into terminal" and I printed out ipconfig /all in cmd on windows side
<fearful> taz_: did you just do sudo apt-get purge or sudo apt-get purge sun-java6-jre
<tritium> MrSmurfing: for more info, read /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-177/README.txt.gz
<taz_> u said  re install.. sudo apt - get remove sun - java6 - jre sun java6 plugin
<fearful> taz_: yea type that again but instead of remove purge
<pm> Are you guys by chance talking about upgrading to the latest Java?
<taz_> already
<fearful> taz_: so it completley removes absolutely everything
<gmmspence> hashbang - i entered in a public dns which should work anywhere yeah? well ur the chihuahua's cahoonas because it worked!
<n8tuser> benjamin_1 -> tell us what you have .. your network layout? wht is connected to what?
<taz_> fearful: now what next for install?
<^hashbang^> gmmspence: cool..
<fearful> taz_: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<fearful> taz_ wait
<taz_> fearful: ok stand by
<^hashbang^> gmmspence: I would do more reading up on poptop server and configs... I'm sure there is a way to make DNS happen on the client end without editing the client by hand
<benjamin_1> n8tuser:  Ethernet connected from a multi tenant router, ISP ptd.net, Under Windows side, I have to insert a username and password in to get connected.  Do you need anymore information?
<MrSmurfing> tritium: Great, thanks - I just copied that to my desktop.. I'm rebooting now to see what happens.
<madmike> how do i get libdvdcss to play dvd's?
<fearful> taz: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<gmmspence> hashbang i will do - was wanting to set up open vpn but it doesn't work with iphone (yet)
<^hashbang^> madmike: try using mplayer or xine, or totem
<taz_> fearful:   done
<CokeNCode> hey, guys, what was the name of the anti virs software suggested earlier again ?
<CokeNCode> :$
<^hashbang^> ClamAV
<fearful> taz_: done installing?
<taz_> yes
<^hashbang^> http://www.clamav.net/
<CokeNCode> thanks ^hashbang^
<^hashbang^> np
<n8tuser> benjamin_1 -> username and password? to get to use your router?
<theUg> Hi. Anybody knows of good solution to Network Manager keyring password for auto-login users?
<benjamin_1> yes.  Its an apartment complex internet is supplied to each building and each tenent is given a username and password to login
<pm> Can someone help me with installing the latest Java into Intrepid?  I've followed the instructions at Java.com to the letter but my system doesn't see it nor does Firefox.
<ngamber> anyone familiar with the recent issue with 2.6.27 kernels and requiring all_generic_ide in grub in order to boot?
<madmike> <^hashbang^   ctotem and xine tell me i need libdvdcss and kmplayer gives me an error
<Dr_Willis> pm,  i normallly just install the java from the repos.. and it works.. ive never had to go to java.com
<unop> ^hashbang^, you can use DHCP to push DNS servers to the client - otherwise make changes to your DNS server configuration (which the clients use)
<^hashbang^> madmike: hmm not sure sorry
<fearful> taz_ tell me when its done
<n8tuser> benjamin_1 -> okay, do you know what handshake protocol it uses to get this authentication? PAP chap? ?
<unop> theUg, i believe the only solution at this time is to not use a passphrase for the default keyring
<Schuenemann> pm use apt to install it. it sun-java-jre or something like that
<madmike> ^hashbang^  np thanks though
<^hashbang^> unop: well his pptp server is handing out IP's, and if he doesn't have DHCP relay setup, that would explain why the client isn't getting DNS
<bastid_raZor> !medibuntu > madmike :: this will get things working for you.
<ubottu> madmike, please see my private message
<benjamin_1> no, but if you informed me how to recieve this information I would be more than glad to find out
<taz_> fearful:
<taz_> The page you requested could not be found.
<Schuenemann> for firefox, you have to create a link
<n8tuser> !who | benjamin_1
<ubottu> benjamin_1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fearful> schuenemann: sun-java6-jre
<fearful> taz_: yes
<Light121> Anybody available to help me with installation issues?
<theUg> unop: How do I change that? I was messing with gdm as per wtite-ups, but couldn’t make it work
<fearful> !justask | Light121
<ubottu> Light121: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<unop> theUg,  use the gnome-keyring-manager
<pm> Thanks for the replies but the Java in the repos isn't the latest versions.  :\
<exodus_ms> pm, but it works!
<benjamin_1> n8tuser: sorry about that...thought i put your name in front
<Light121> Sorry about that.
<benjamin_1> ubotu: sorry
<Light121> ._. I cannot install Ubuntu 8.10 in MS Virtual PC. I have tried the following: "On the Install Ubuntu screen, where you have the F1-F6 prompts at the bottom, hit F4 and then select “Safe Graphics Mode”.  Then hit F6, and you’ll see the command line for the install.  Delete quiet splash and add vga=791 noreplace-paravirt at the end.  Then follow the normal install procedure." I followed...
<Light121> ...install procedure and it always ends with "squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher"
<FloodBot1> Light121: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fearful> light121: no problem
<lyc2109> ?
<theUg> unop: through terminal, or is there GUI? I have seahorse installed
<FireVai> lil off topic, but i have a 200 gig storage drive i just cant get mounted or to boot or anything
<FireVai> when i try to put a new partition on it.. its only 29gigs
<n8tuser> benjamin_1 -> try  sudo pppoe    (am assuming it is installed on your system)
<FireVai> i'm trying to whipe the whole drive, and fornat it to ext2
<_hc> hey all, I am currently struggling to get my trackpad working fully with Intrepid on a MacBook Pro 3rd gen
<unop> theUg, it's a GUI app - i don't really remember how to access it through the menu as i don't run gnome .. configuring seahorse would also do (i believe)
<fearful> taz_ did it work?
<n8tuser> benjamin_1 -> try   sudo pppoeconf    (am assuming it is installed on your system)
<benjamin_1> n8tuser: one second
<taz_> fearful: it said the page you requested could notbe found
<_hc> anyone know the details of this?  I have followed a howto with no luck.  I am very linux savvy, but this one eludes me
<taz_> fearful: not work
<fearful> taz_: well if it does not find the page its not because of the java plugin.
<ngamber> anyone know anything about the recent 2.6.227 kernels going into busybox on boot while using SATA?
<n8tuser> benjamin_1 -> btw, one tenant can have multiple logins? or only allowed one?
<Light121> http://pastebin.com/m7946e872 I really need to learn to read rules first.
<taz_> fearful: where i can download ???
<pm> My Java app crashes Firefox and Opera when  it launches.  The FAQ for the app suggests updating Java.  I've just had no luck using Sun's instructions.
<lyc2109> asl
<fearful> taz_: you'll have to excuse me I have dinner, I will get back as soon as I'm done :S
<benjamin_1> n8tuser: only allowed one
<taz_> fearful: that allright
<theUg> unop: thanks, and one last Q: what words should I look for in the manager? I’m not familiar with all that keyring mumbo, and sure I fully understand what’s going on (I read the man, though. :))
<danopia> ACPI: BIOS age (1998) fails cutoff (2000)
<n8tuser> benjamin_1 -> am guessing your ISP provides a pppoe connectivity for you.. here is a guide  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<danopia> lol
<_hc> anyone ever debugged hal .fdi file configurations?
<benjamin_1> n8tuser: All devices found I found 3 ethernet devices: eth0, pan0, wlan0.  Are all your ethernet interffaces listed above?
<_hc> I want to get my trackpad working fully
<pm> Anyone know if the latest Java is available in backports?
<unop> theUg, well, again, i'm not sure as i don't run gnome - but when i configured it, i had to delete the 'default' keyring so that the next time an app wanted to use it, you would be prompted to set a password for it - at which point you leave it blank
<n8tuser> benjamin_1 -> nope, but wireless acts like an ethernet..   anyhow do not have both interfaces  eth0 and wlan0 connected to same router unless you know how to manipulate your route tables
<Mr_Goodkat> good morning
<linny1> how can one get the unlock or add user button to work in ubuntu 8.04 i cant add users ?
<Mr_Goodkat> does anyone have an idea why my umpc wont recognize my cf card?
<theUg> unop: cool. If GUI fails, I’ll just delete the keyring file, I’ve read about that. Appreciated.
<benjamin_1> n8tuser: what??
<dmi3on> hi all, i have problem with network sharing between ubuntu and vista, vista folders i access from XP its ask for passwd, but from ubuntu when i double clik on vista PC i get just empty folder
<Mr_Goodkat> im using intrepid mid and dmesg says smth like pcmcia card removed/added when i plug it in
<tranceparance> Does anyone know how to connect to multiple VPN's in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> dmi3on,  i have to enter the path to the share for some odd reaon for my machines    ie: smb://windowsserver/sharename   THEN it will ask
<n8tuser> benjamin_1 -> responding to your query, and given you advise too
<dmi3on> Dr_Willis, you mean sharename name of a folder ?
<n8tuser> tranceparance -> you have multiple clients?
<benjamin_1> n8tuser: I'm sorry but what you said didn't make sense to me, can you please explain it better.
<n8tuser> tranceparance -> you have multiple vpn  clients?  then for each connection you use one client.. be careful of your routing though
<linny1> how can one get the unlock or add user button to work in ubuntu 8.04 i cant add users ?
<Dr_Willis> dmi3on,  the shared folder has a 'share' name - yes...
<leo_rockway> linny1: you need root privileges
<tranceparance> N8... I would like to connect to a VPN and one in the USA and want to connect to both at the same time... the GUI for VPN in Ubuntu is of no use :-|
<dmi3on> Dr_Willis, thanks
<leo_rockway> linny1: try using gksudo
<Dr_Willis> dmi3on,  then i bookmark the location. :)
<linny1> leo_rockway: gk sudo what ?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  My laptop makes a clicking sound whenever I disconnect the power cord, after a somewhat longish delay (2-5 seconds).  Does this happen to anyone else?  What might be causing it?  ISTR this starting to happen after a software upgrade...
<n8tuser> benjamin_1 -> do not have two nics connected to same subnet, because your packet will not know which nic  it will take to get out of your box.. if you dont understand this, you need to do some networking tutorial
<baz> hey gang, everytime I boot I run some bash scripts (mainly to mount SSHFS drives). Whats a good, clean way to run/manage a bunch of boot scripts? I know I can stick things in "sessions", but it seems ugly to reference many disparate .sh files in there. Are there any little apps that help you organize lots of little .sh scripts? Is there some 'best practice' I could follow? Cheers...
<linny1> i thought that was the idea of the unlock button
<craigbass1976> is there a photocopy app for ubuntu?  Not xsane, which just scans, butone that will complete the whole process?
<dmi3on> Dr_Willis, ok :)
<Tabidachi> jonaskoelker, what about when you plug the cord in?
<leo_rockway> linny1: I don't know what the name of the app is. Alternatively you can do all that from console.
<jonaskoelker> baz: create your own private /etc/init.d?
<jonaskoelker> Tabidachi: no sound
<leo_rockway> linny1: yes, that sounds weird, the unlock button should unlock
<Tabidachi> jonaskoelker, what desktop enviroments are installed on your computer?
<yoyoned> baz call the scrpts from /etc/rc.local
<linny1> leo_rockway: im aware i could do it in terminal im trying to establish if my install is bad there seems to be somthing wrong here
<jonaskoelker> Tabidachi: gnome 2.24.1 (2008-10-24)
<benjamin_1> n8tuser:  I'm sorry but I thought this area was for help, not know-it-alls putting down people who are learning.
<unop> baz, if they're user scripts - what i would do is create a single script (called from the session) that invoked other scripts in turn
<tranceparance> alternatively.... if you can suggest a good VPN GUI client that will connect to OpenVPN server... that would be a great help
<n8tuser> benjamin_1 -> no no, it does not mean i have to hand hold you every step of the way, you have to do your part
<linny1> leo_rockway: you see the os is preinstalled on a dedicated server
<leo_rockway> linny1: I don't use Gnome so I wouldn't be able to check it on my installation... perhaps somebody else could check it for you
<linny1> leo_rockway: yes me too i use openbox on my local machine
<n8tuser> benjamin_1 -> you are asking me about concepts and i have no patience to explain the details to your today
<jrib> linny1: what is the output « groups »
<linny1>  jrib admin
<mib_z0uxs4> Hello all, im starting in the computer security field and im trying to execute a buffer overflow in a program "i made the app my self" and i turned off stack randomization in the OS and compiled with gcc with the -fno-stack-protector flag but no matter what i do i cant overwrite the eip pointer
<mib_z0uxs4> is there some other stack protection i need to disable?
<benjamin_1> n8tuser: Would tomorrow be a better day?
<n8tuser> mib_z0uxs4 -> perhaps get an older kernel that has a known issues, newer ones are patched
<n8tuser> benjamin_1 -> depends, of what i may have for breakfast
<jonaskoelker> mib_z0uxs4: are you just trying to make your program crash?
<mib_z0uxs4> oh yes im tryin this on ubuntu 8.10
<baz> unop, your suggestion seems very good, what do u think of yoyoned's rc.local suggestion? Better, worse, matter of preference?
<leo_rockway> benjamin_1: being told to read a tutorial is not being a know-it-all that puts down people
<linny1> jrib: the oputput is : admin
<jrib> linny1: really?  that's the full output?
<linny1> jrib: yes
<jrib> linny1: erm, so you've messed with groups?
<unop> baz, /etc/rc.local is run as root - which means all scripts spawned from it are run as root too - now, that might not be what you want
<mib_z0uxs4> jona: nope im trying to overwrite the eip pointer
<Dillizar> what is the command line for removing flash plugin for mozilla
<linny1> jrib; no its a brand new dedicated server just logged onto it now
<^hashbang^> mib_z0uxs4: check out http://kerneltrap.org/node/5783
<jonaskoelker> mib_z0uxs4: to a particular value, I take it?
<mib_z0uxs4> i can make the program seg fault
<Tabidachi> jonaskoelker, may I private message you?
<jonaskoelker> Tabidachi: sure
<jrib> linny1: are you using ubuntu?
<benjamin_1> leo_rockway: I understand that.
<linny1> yes ubuntu 804 lts
<mib_z0uxs4> at this point im just trying to overwrite with AAA's
<mib_z0uxs4> the app i made has a buff size of 10
<jrib> linny1: did the install complete successfully?  This is not normal behavior.  Your user should have more groups...
<unop> baz, the advantage of rc.local is that it is run on boot - even when a user has not logged on physically at a console - and that can be used to launch script in the background - but usually you'd write your own init script then
<mib_z0uxs4> and even if i send a 100 A's to it i cant overwrite eip
<n8tuser> mib_z0uxs4 -> umm why not try it againts older kernels? you may have better luck with the older ones..like 2.6.11 perhaps..
<^hashbang^> mib_z0uxs4: did you take a look at http://kerneltrap.org/node/5783
<baz> unop, ahh, very important to knnow because actually some of the scripts would not work if run as root (which is sudo, right?) - strange I know, usually root is not safe but atleast gets u where u want to go - in my case i wouldn't be able to get there
<linny1> jrib: the hosting company install the os not me
<shaft0> Has anyone in here worked with VirtualBox?  I've just installed it, and it works well until I use the mouse in the VM and then want to use it in the host desktop
<shaft0> After I use it in the VM, if I use it elsewhere, I can move it fine, but clicks do NOT register.
<jrib> linny1: well this isn't a default install
<mib_z0uxs4> i will give it a try then n8tuser and hashbang
<n8tuser> shaft0 -> you have to press a key combo? perhaps  ctl+alt ?
<mib_z0uxs4> i mean thanx guys lol
<linny1> shaft0: rgt ctrl id the toggle
<Mr_Goodkat> is there any support/channel for ubuntu MID ?
<|ns|nR8> right control button shaft0 i think it is
<Adross> I just upgraded my system, and suddenly my nvidia driver doesn't work
<unop> baz, sudo can be used to run script as other users too - not just as root
<Adross> is this a common problem?
<linny1>  shaft0: you should install guest additions
<shaft0> n8tuser: well I have to click to get out of it, yes, right ctrl, and I can move it around the host desktop just fine
<shaft0> but clicks do not register after that.
<shaft0> guest additions?
<bastid_raZor> Adross; reinstall the driver
<Adross> bastid_raZor: tried that
<n8tuser> shaft0 -> well as we have advised you, key combos to get it out of vmware and back to host -- switching back and forth
<bastid_raZor> Adross; upgraded from what to what?
<linny1> shaft0: in the top menus on the vm there will be an option to install guest additions
<Adross> just a regular apt-get upgrade
<cjae> how do I do a file system check on my / (reiserfs) and /home (reiserfs), how do I get to a run level where I umount them?
<jonaskoelker> in power mgmt prefs, there's a "use sound to notify in event of an error".  Where are such errors logged?
<n8tuser> cjae  init level 1 ?
<television> How do I set up Ubuntu (Intrepid Ibex) to always use my TV as the main monitor (instead of VGA or whatever)? My TV is plugged into the S-video on my Radeon HD 2400 PRO video card.
<bastid_raZor> Adross; what was updated? which version of ubuntu? did you install the nVidia drivers via restricted manager?
<Dr_Willis> cjae,  you could use a live cd..  thats how i normally do it. :) but im lazy - this lets me fsck the drives.. while i am playing games from the live cd.
<jrib> cjae: a check will be run if you create a file named forcefsck in the roof of the partition
<shaft0> linny: it's greyed out
<tananda> it
<cjae> n8tuser: tried that but it freezes on the stupid ubuntu splash screen
<fearful> taz_: ok i'm back are you still here?
<linny1> shaft0: what os is the guest ?
<shaft0> n8tuser: I'm using the keycombos to get in and out of it, but the problem persists
<shaft0> XP
<linny1> strange
<mcstinky> good evening everyone, anyone here strong in wine, and being good with netbook remix is a plus too =p
<Adross> bastid_raZor: not sure, a variety of packages. Intrepid, and yes
<cjae> Dr_Willis: that is good idea
<linny1> shaft0: unmount the cd
<Dr_Willis> cjae,  i got a Ubuntu-bootable-thumbdrive i often use :)
<linny1> shaft0: then try iy
<linny1> it
<leo_rockway> mcstinky: it's usually a good idea to just ask your question
<cjae> Dr_Willis: got one too
<mcstinky> leo_rockway, ah right okay
<shaft0> I can switch between XP and Ubuntu no problem, using the key combos, but if I use the mouse, it will work fine in the guest os, but when i try to go back to either of them it doesn't work
<shaft0> linny: there is no CD mounted.
<bastid_raZor> Adross; what errors are you getting in ~/.xsession-errors related to nvidia?
<cjae> brb
<leo_rockway> mcstinky: then if someone can help you they will
<shaft0> I managed to get through the full install
<shaft0> so im in the OS,
<linny1> shaft0: did you use a real cd or an iso
<Dieg0> hi, i need help.
<mcstinky> well I'm in the status of completely elimitating windows, and I'm trying to get warcraft 3 working, I've installed through wine, but it crashes upon opening the game itself, and I get a black screen during the intro
<fearful> dieg0: shoot
<Dieg0> fearful tks!
<Adross> bastid_raZor: nothing. Thanks, but I think this might be a kernal issue
<cjae> jrib: sudo touch forcefsck ? in /
<Dieg0> i download the last version 8.10
<jrib> cjae: for /, sure
<shaft0> i used an ISO of my XP disc that I integrated sp3 into
<jrib> !enter | Dieg0
<Dieg0> and when i restart i get: grub>
<ubottu> Dieg0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<linny1> shaft0: pm
<Dieg0> and i dont know what can i do...
<fearful> dieg0: nothing happens when you restart with the CD in, just a grub>
<cjae> jrib: does that work for reiserfs? thought it had to be reiserfsck?
<leo_rockway> mcstinky: if you didn't do it yet, you should check this: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1177
<ngamber> anyone know anything about the recent 2.6.27 kernels and sata hardware causing drops to busybox on boot?
<jrib> cjae: I don't know, but I imagine so.
<Dieg0> yes fearful i get that.. now im with vista ultimate and i want to remove and install or test the liveCD and only see "grub> press TAB por commands" :S
<fearful> dieg0: did you burn it correctly
<mustangg> hey the chan.. Q: if I install fresh then restore my /home from an rsnapshot mount, are there any specific problems which could arise that would require me to chmod ".dmrc "?
<jrib> cjae: apparently not (from google)
<vandrar> hi
<aaditya1> Dieg0: consider upgrading to Windows XP - know your rights
<Dieg0> fearful im back..
<nickrud> mustangg, owner most likely. You can simply delete that file
<fearful> dieg0: did you burn the cd correctly
<mib_z0uxs4> darn, i cant make the magic happen :( ok well can i get older kernels with apt?
<fearful> dieg0: that happens when the CD has a defect or was not burnt correctly
<n8tuser> cjae -> i dont recall having a different command to fsck an reiserfs  filesystem, it should work eh?
<Consulta> hello, can someone help about shutdown isues whit ubuntu?
<Dieg0> i dont know... i check for "check the files" nero.
<blueraven> do you guys know, considering portable ex hd's have a slow transfer rate does that mean it would make an operating system run on them run very slow on a computer?
<fearful> !justask | consulta
<ubottu> consulta: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_2> so, i have this laptop, and i plug this monitor in, and xorg goes to smack.   anyone know how to configure xorg to use the external monitor ?
<Dieg0> fearful speak spanish?
<mustangg> nickrud: can you be more specific, I'm a little slow tonight :)
<fearful> dieg0: pm me, yes I do my native language
<n8tuser> blueraven -> slight slowness, you want it hyperspeed? then use a fixed disk installed?
<Mr_Goodkat> does anyone have an idea why my umpc wont recognize my cf card?
<Mr_Goodkat> im using intrepid mid and dmesg says smth like pcmcia card removed/added when i plug it in
<nickrud> mustangg, it simply records what desktop session you're running; if it doesn't exist it will be created. _Why_ it exists and breaks startup if it's not 600 I have no clue
<blueraven> well, I think my hd in my laptop is 300MB/s because it's sata2..an external hd which is usb2 is like 20MB/s so wouldn't it run an operating system 10 times slower?
<Mr_Goodkat> but there are no new devices under /dev
<heatmzzr> what is the command to move a file as root?
<GeffIsLegend> hey anyone mind telling me how to get sounds in WoW working
<cedeel> heatmzzr, sudo mv
<diginux> heatmzzr: sudo mv file newfile
<Mr_Goodkat> sudo mv /file /destination
<n8tuser> blueraven -> dont forget the kernel is ran on ram not on hd, only if it needs something from the disk where it has to swap
<dogmagitron> hello any of you good folks know how to automatically set the title of a tab in gnome-terminal to the last command executed?
<television> How do I set up Ubuntu (Intrepid Ibex) to always use my TV as the main monitor (instead of VGA or whatever)? My TV is plugged into the S-video on my Radeon HD 2400 PRO video card.
<themusicgod1> is there anything special I should be doing to make sure that the linux kernel detects both cores of an amd64 machine?
<cedeel> or, sudo su, then mv file destination
<themime> net
<blueraven> n8tuser-does that include for windows?
<_2>  does anyone know how to configure xorg to use the external monitor ?
<tritium> cedeel: sudo -i, even
<Mr_Goodkat> su changes the terminal to root, why use sudo and su in one command
<_2> cedeel sudo -i
<tritium> Mr_Goodkat: don't.
<n8tuser> blueraven -> yes, both uses ram
<mcstinky> leo_rockway, thanks, that actually helped some =D I got into the game, but it's extremely laggy... could it be graphics driver issues?
<cedeel> Mr_Goodkat, for the fun of it
<Dieg0> tks fearful! :)
<Mr_Goodkat> lol cedeel
<themime> i was playing around with my panels and removed the main on that had the network thing that you could click to display a list of available wireless connections - i can't find it again to readd it, only the network configuration and network connection, neither of which show that info
<Mr_Goodkat> how do i change the menus/taskbar in ubuntu mid?
<blueraven> n8tuser: so then for program files on startup, that part is slower
<leo_rockway> mcstinky: could be. Depends on your drivers too. Try disabling compiz if you are using it...
<mcstinky> I read somewhere that ubuntu has a native driver for the GMA 950 mobile graphics chip, is this true, or will I need to install a new graphics driver?
<n8tuser> blueraven -> yes
<Mr_Goodkat> it uses hildon as desktop but i didnt figure out how to confgure it
<_2> cedeel one could use sudo su -    but sudo -i   does the same thing basicly, with less overhead.
<Consulta> Who can helpme with a computer stuff?
<leo_rockway> mcstinky: Intel has free graphics included in the installation.
<GeffIsLegend> hey anyone mind telling me how to get sounds in WoW working
<Mr_Goodkat> I read somewhere that ubuntu has a native driver for the GMA 950 mobile graphics chip, is this true, or will I need to install a new graphics driver? <--- the gma 950 works out of the box in interpid
<leo_rockway> !ask | Consulta
<ubottu> Consulta: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mr_Goodkat> driver is "intel" although some pcs work just with "vesa" and crash when you use "intel"
<mcstinky> leo_rockway, ah right.. okay so it is not a driver issue then I can gather
<leo_rockway> mcstinky: it could be a driver issue. You most likely need nonfree drivers.
<leo_rockway> mcstinky: unless you have Intel.
<Dr_Willis> GeffIsLegend,  i would have to suggest checking the wine app database.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | GeffIsLegend
<ubottu> GeffIsLegend: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Mr_Goodkat> how do i change the menus/taskbar in ubuntu mid? how can i configure the hildon desktop?
<mcstinky> leo_rockway, my lspci lists a intel 945GM/GMS as VGA
<Mr_Goodkat> there is not even a button/function to powerdown
<booksbuggy> nope
<booksbuggy> that's taken out for some reason
<leo_rockway> mcstinky: then I don't know where the problem could be.
<ngamber> anyone know anything about the recent problem with ubuntu dropping to a busybox shell on every boot?
<Matir> ngamber, haven't run into it
<booksbuggy> ngamber what you mean?
<tritium> ngamber: sounds like an isolated problem
<mcstinky> leo_rockway, you've been a great help so far, I got in to the game, so thank you for that =D I'm still reading the page for some fixes etc, maybe something else there fixes my problem
<ngamber> tritium: there's quite a few people this this, on the forums, launchpad, etc. i figured it was pretty common
<tritium> ngamber: ah, if that's the case, then I'd agree
<booksbuggy> ngamber, what you mean by dropping to a busybox shell?
<ngamber> tritium: no one has a solution that i've seen, except for upgrading to a newer kernel... just tried the latest intrepid and jaunty ones and neither's helped
<[NB]> is there a fix for the shutdown splashscreen, freezes in firefox with nvidia 180 drivers?
<leo_rockway> mcstinky: if you can't fix the problem leave a comment in that page and maybe someone else can tell you what's going on. I rarely use WINE and I never played any games with it, so unfortunately that's as much as I can help you.
<tritium> ngamber: I've not run into the problem.
<ngamber> booksbuggy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765195
<themime> what is the name of the panel/application that shows in the taskbar in the default menu?  i had removed it by accident and am trying to get it back
<Mr_Goodkat> is there a support site/channel for ubuntu mid?
<themime> er, i forgot to add, that shows wireless connections available*
<Mr_Goodkat> its pretty annoying to setup, im gonna try netbook remix next
<GeffIsLegend1> hey anyone mind helping me with my sound, the sound from World of Warcraft doesnt seem to work AND ventrilo wont detect my Mic when i try to set it up
<booksbuggy> ngamber, you mean while it was booting up normally when you try to use it?
<Dr_Willis> ventrilo under wine can be problematic.. and using 2 wine apps that both access the sound card can be problemnatic
<ngamber> booksbuggy: yeah, i managed to get it to install by adding all_generic_ide to the kernel line in grub
<Dr_Willis> Mr_Goodkat,  using the eeebuntu  thing now on my Netbook. it works very well
<ngamber> booksbuggy: but that's a workaround, and makes any disk access incredibly slow
<booksbuggy> ngamber, my computer used to do that
<booksbuggy> ngamber, not anymore though
<mcstinky> leo_rockway, I don't plan on doing much gaming either, but I'm surprised how well it handles windows applications, I'm thinking about trying office
<booksbuggy> ngamber, i just went in and secured the wiring in my computer then it is fine again
<Mr_Goodkat> <Dr_Willis> Mr_Goodkat,  using the eeebuntu  thing now on my Netbook. it works very well <-- im having a u820 with 5,9" touchscreen, do you think netbook will be suitable?
<booksbuggy> ngamber, haven't had that since
<ngamber> booksbuggy: i _did_ just plug this drive in, i suppose i'll try that. thanks
<Dr_Willis> Mr_Goodkat,  try it and see is all i can say.   Thats the Nokia thing? You may have to tweak it to get it working right.
<booksbuggy> ngamber, this is a 256 ram computer by the way XD
<mikeyy> hi guys
<fearful> hello
<mikeyy> what is ubuntu?
<leo_rockway> mcstinky: I heard Crossover Office works perfectly, but it's not free as in beer.
<Mr_Goodkat> no its fujitsu, i tried ubuntu mid but the wifi is laggy and cf cards dont work and the gui is pretty inconvenient
<mikeyy> my friend told me bout it, but i dont understand
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntu | mikeyy
<ubottu> mikeyy: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ngamber> booksbuggy: mine's 8192 :p
<subpar> mikeyy, it's an operating system, like windows, or Mac Os/X
<mikeyy> whats linux? is it a program?
<fearful> mikeyy: Ubuntu is a linux operating system based on debian and uses GNOME.
<mikeyy> is it a windows?
<mikeyy> or a mac?
<leo_rockway> mcstinky: Crossover Office is pretty much a WINE modified to work seamless with MS Office
<Dr_Willis> mikeyy,  its neither...
<fearful> mikeyy: its like linux
<subpar> mikeyy, no it has nothing to do with microsoft or apple
<subpar> though it'll run on any computer
<leo_rockway> mikeyy: GNU/Linux is a free as in freedom operating system
<leo_rockway> mikeyy: Ubuntu is just one of the many distributions
<mikeyy> whats GNU? is that a windows?
<booksbuggy> ngamber, 8192 mb ram?
<tranceparance> Ubuntu = Linux based operating system = open source = free :-)
<mikeyy> whats a distribution?
<Dr_Willis> mikeyy,  read up on gnu.org
<dogmagitron> mikeyy: ubuntu - is a word that means humanity towards others
<leo_rockway> mikeyy: go to gnu.org fsf.org and read as much as you can
<Mr_Goodkat> Dr_Willis, how big is the screen of the eeepc?
<tranceparance> best is to bring yourself up to speed... check out ubuntu.com
<cedeel> mikeyy, you know wikipedia?
<fearful> mikeyy: distributions mean that there is more than one, there is Kubuntu, Edubunto, Xubuntu and of course Ubuntu
<mikeyy> dogmagitron: how do i get humanity towards others?
<Dr_Willis> Mr_Goodkat,  mine is 9.? i think...
<mikeyy> that sounds great
<dogmagitron> mikeyy: or it could also mean - I am who I am because of who we all are
<Mr_Goodkat> k
<mikeyy> can i get some of that?
<dogmagitron> mikeyy sure
<fearful> mikeyy: you can obtain any of them you like, www.ubuntu.com
<mikeyy> how many do i need?
<cedeel> mikeyy, you know wikipedia?
<Deichgraf> moin, I just started tracker and configured some directories. tracker-status says since a few hours that it is "Initializing", but my hard disk is heavily busy, my CPU as well...
<dogmagitron> mikeyy just one
<fearful> mikeyy: completely free
<Deichgraf> is this a normal behaviour?
<izinucs> I've got an ssh question.. I just changed /etc/hosts to reflect a 192.xxx address of my server on the lan so I can just ssh <servername> and then connect.. I say yes to the RSA key fingerprint and then try to enter a password.. It doesn't like the password.. if I use <server>@<ip_address> it uses the same password with no problem.. How do I remedy this?
<dogmagitron> so does anyone know whether it is possible to change the title of a tab in gnome-terminal to match the last command executed
<cedeel> Deichgraf, what tracker? bt?
<fearful> mikeyy: download a LiveCD and try it out, you can use it without having to install it
<mikeyy> how many livecd's do i need?
<fearful> mikeyy: 1
<Dr_Willis> dogmagitron,  with the bash prompt/terminal escape codes.. it might be possible. I know you can change xterm titles.. and if the tab reflexts the title bar text.. it could be done
<NetEcho> there you go snakedoc
<cedeel> izinucs, you need to use <user>@<ip>
<leo_rockway> izinucs: try ssh <username>@<servername>
<Deichgraf> cedeel: I use tracker-search / trackerd
<snakedoc> ok. i have a question when anyone gets a moment
<Consulta> hello CEDEEL
<mikeyy> so
<mikeyy> what do i do with a livecd? do i install it?
<mikeyy> is it a windows or a mac?
<fearful> mikeyy: you can choose to
<izinucs> cedeel, shouldn't.. ... leo_rockway that worked .. THANKS!
<NetEcho> snakedoc just ask the question or you'll never get help its a busy channel
<snakedoc> i installed ubuntu today when my linpus crashed. it doesnt recognize my atheros chipset. anyone know what to do?
<fearful> mikeyy: no ubuntu is nothing to do with Microsoft or Macintosh, its completely different Operating System
<leo_rockway> mikeyy: it's not Windows nor Mac, it's GNU/Linux. You could install it if you want or you can try it out without installing it.
<mikeyy> whats a snakedoc?
<subpar> mikeyy, I would suggest reading up on wikipedia about ubuntu and linux so you have a little bit more of an idea what you are doing before you install ubuntu
<snakedoc> im a snakedoc
<Consulta> help please
<cedeel> izinucs, they should both work equally
<dogmagitron> Dr_Willis: thanks :) i wish you could point me in the next direction, because google just shrugs its shoulder
<Mr_Goodkat> <snakedoc> i installed ubuntu today when my linpus crashed. it doesnt recognize my atheros chipset. anyone know what to do? <-- which atheros do you have
<mikeyy> how do i get a snakedoc?
<Consulta> hey.... CEDEEL
<Consulta> help
<mikeyy> i have a limpus
<snakedoc> ar242x 802.11agb
<mikeyy> i have lots of them
<subpar> mikeyy, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<mikeyy> if anyone wants sum
<booksbuggy> mikeyy the nickname of one of the person here is snakedoc
<mikeyy> ooooooo
<dogmagitron> mikeyy: ubuntu is not windows or mac
<cedeel> Consulta, hey...
<mikeyy> that makes sense
<FloodBot1> mikeyy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mr_Goodkat> did you try madwifi?
<mikeyy> dogmagitron: its both?
<[NB]> linux-backport-generic-thingy
<dogmagitron> mikeyy: it is neither
<snakedoc> i  couldnt figure how to get it on that computer
<izinucs> cedeel, yes.. I've been using <servername>@ip_address however I wanted to shorten it.. thus the change in the hosts file.. you were right.. but not for my question..
<snakedoc> even when i hardwire into network it wont connect
<Dr_Willis> dogmagitron,  bash prompt howto - i think mentions how to change xterm title . or google for 'xterm title codes'  as for the gnome bit. You may want to ask in #gnome - they may know somthing more specific
<mikeyy> dogmagitron: so... its like... DOS?
<Dr_Willis> 'like dos in the wsay that dos is like windows and ox-s and bsd. and c64, and... in that they are all computer operating systems'
<snakedoc> it says its "unclaimed" Mr_Goodkat
<dogmagitron> Dr_Willis: ok thanks :)
<fearful> mikeyy: why don't you read up on it on wikipedia you'll understand more
<cedeel> izinucs, is your servername identical to your username?
<loveissuicide> hello, does anyone know how to setup a wireless xbox 360 controller on ubuntu 8.10? I know there is a tutorial for dapper but not for intrepid
<leo_rockway> mikeyy: you can't be told what GNU/Linux is, you have to see it for yourself.
<[NB]> search google and read about all the bug reports before u even try to install ubuntu lol
<dogmagitron> mikeyy: in a twisted sort of way yes
<mikeyy> leo_rockway: like god?
<izinucs> cedeel, yes
<leo_rockway> mikeyy: like the matrix
<fearful> leo_rockway I think your totally right
<dogmagitron> mikeyy: is acting like Steve Ballmer....
<fearful> mikeyy: its like the Daddy of all operating systems :)
<Dr_Willis> 'The Mother In law of all Operating Systems' :)
<fearful> lol
<mikeyy> so, im uploading an ubuntu
<mikeyy> wat do i du next?
<meoblast001> what package provides Python XML?
<leo_rockway> izinucs: I'm glad that worked :)
<fearful> mikeyy: uploading or downloading?
<izinucs> "an ubuntu" ???
<Dr_Willis> mikeyy,  read the guides/info at the homepage...  would be a good step
<cedeel> izinucs, then that is why...
<Mr_Goodkat> snakedoc http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578778 <-- they got it working with ndiswrapper
<tranceparance> @ Mikey... read up on ubuntu.com my friend then proceed from there :-)
<izinucs> cedeel, so if the user name is the same as the server name then there's a conflict?
<izinucs> *confusion
<leo_rockway> izinucs: I don't think that would be a conflict, just call it ssh <whatever>@<whatever>
<cedeel> izinucs, if your local and remote usernames matches then there is no need to enter one, just ssh <servername>
<dogmagitron> dogmagitron
<izinucs> cedeel, ah.. I missunderstood.. my local name is not close to the server name..
<mikeyy> fearful: uploading i think
<snakedoc> Mr_Goodkat, they dont have a good link that i saw
<fearful> mikeyy I'm sure your downloading the distribution.
<ozzloy> hey, how do i see what version of ubuntu i'm running from the cli?
<Mr_Goodkat> snakedoc, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<mikeyy> i think i have enough ubuntus to make a livecd
<mikeyy> what do i do now?
<leo_rockway> ozzloy: lsb_release -a
<tranceparance> mikey you are making no sense
<ozzloy> leo_rockway: thanks
<leo_rockway> mikeyy: try reading a tutorial on how to be a less obvious troll, that would be more fun
<leo_rockway> ozzloy: np
<[NB]> get the intrepid release
<meoblast001> anyone
<meoblast001> ?
<cedeel> mikeyy, you need at least 100 ubuntus to make one which springs alive!
<leo_rockway> !anyone | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<snakedoc> do i download all three that are there Mr_Goodkat
<fearful> mikeyy: I'm not sure what you are saying, your suppose to download the image (.iso) from the www.ubuntu.com webpage
<GeffIsLegend1> hey anyone mind helping me with my sound, the sound from World of Warcraft doesnt seem to work AND ventrilo wont detect my Mic when i try to set it up
<[NB]> mikeyy u better have a compatible computer
<Consulta> who is a master of computer
<fearful> geffislegend1: Open the settings for wine
<cedeel> mikeyy, are you sure you want a real ubuntu? such a relationship requires a lot of work
<mikeyy> yeah, i want a lot
<leo_rockway> GeffIsLegend1: mumble > ventrilo
<cedeel> !ask | Consulta
<mikeyy> my friend says they're awesome
<ubottu> Consulta: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mikeyy> Consulta: HI
<mikeyy> I KNOW YOU
<GeffIsLegend1> never heard of it
<mikeyy> I TALKED TO YOU
<blueraven> anyone know what SATA is?
<fearful> geffislegend1: try to kill the pulseaudio I heard that working for some people WoW
<cedeel> Serial ATA
<[NB]> something to do with hard drive
<blueraven> if my hd has SATA interface does that mean I can use external SATA devices also?
<cedeel> The Serial ATA (SATA, IPA: /ˈseɪtə/, /ˈsætə/ or /ˈsɑːtə/) computer bus is a storage-interface for connecting host bus adapters (most commonly integrated into laptop computers and desktop motherboards) to mass storage devices (such as hard disk drives and optical drives).
<blueraven> does that require a special slot?
<Consulta> THERE IS SOMEONE MASTER IN COMPUTER
<floatboat> help with this bug pls http://dpaste.com/119971/ :(
<Consulta> ﻿THERE IS SOMEONE MASTER IN COMPUTER?
<Consulta> ﻿﻿THERE IS SOMEONE MASTER IN COMPUTER?
<booksbuggy> sata drive normally needs special kind of cable
<FloodBot1> Consulta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cedeel> blueraven, what matters if if your mobo has the connectors
<Consulta> ﻿﻿THERE IS SOMEONE MASTER IN COMPUTER?
<blueraven> I need to be able to use an external SATA device and I don't know if my computer can use it
<mikeyy> DONT BAN Consulta
<cedeel> !ask | Consulta
<fearful> consulta: well yes, like every other os, Administrator on Windows
<KingJamesII> I need help setting up my webcam
<mikeyy> how do i burn my ubuntu?
<Consulta> how can i fix a shut down problem
<fearful> mikeyy with any cd/dvd burner...
<leo_rockway> mikeyy: matches or lighter
<booksbuggy> which kind of shut down problem?
<fearful> lol
<[NB]> does it have anything to do with the nvidia 180 drivers?
<snakedoc> atheros chipset, doesnt hook up. says its "unclaimed". help.
<Consulta> when i shutdown an a message apear SYSTEM HALTED
<cedeel> mikeyy, now, don't be an arsonist..
<Consulta> and dont turn it off
<booksbuggy> and it doesn't shut down?
<booksbuggy> i got the solution :P
<cedeel> Consulta, sudo shutdown -P now
<Consulta> no only by pushin the buton
<cedeel> Consulta, sudo shutdown -P now
<booksbuggy> got the thing in the text file :P
<mikeyy> cedeel: but the internet says i need to burn my ubuntu
<mikeyy> so i can instal it
<cedeel> mikeyy, that is just rude!
<[NB]> do a wibu install or whatever its called and use a grub bootloader
<jin_> hello every one
<KingJamesII> anyone using a built in webcam on an HP Pavallion dv9819wm laptop?
<leo_rockway> mikeyy: make the Ubuntu say something, then you say something funny that ridicules the Ubuntu, then say "burn!"
<Consulta> ﻿sudo shutdown -P   ?
<_2> [NB] wubi
<mikeyy> what?
<fearful> mikeyy are you trying to be funny? come on
<amathis> hello, I just installed ubuntu and it never asked me to set a root pass
<cedeel> mikeyy, you need to stroke it gently with your mouse,,
<amathis> how do I find this out?
<mikeyy> cedeel: is it gunna cum on me?
<mikeyy> it dont want teeh ubuntu aidz
<mikeyy> my cousin got that
<KingJamesII> amathis: you don't need a root password. You just use the sudo command
<leo_rockway> amathis: Ubuntu uses sudo, you can still set up a root password if you want, though
<_2> amathis ubuntu doesn't use a root password
<cedeel> mikeyy, no. It will spread its seeds throughout the internet..
<mikeyy> he slept with WAY too many ubuntus
<nickrud> !o4o mikeyy (shame shame)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_2> !root | amathis
<ubottu> amathis: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<[NB]> fakeroot
<leo_rockway> ha, that's a funny fact by ubottu
<cedeel> Very "Matrix"
<leo_rockway> indeed
<mikeyy> the matrix is awesome
<mikeyy> i have lots of matrix as well
<snakedoc> atheros chipset, doesnt hook up. says its "unclaimed". help please?
<KingJamesII> any webcam gurus in the channel? If so I need help setting mine  up
<mikeyy> i have a webcam
<mikeyy> i have lots of them
<Turboweevel> mikeyy not the third movie, that one jumped the shark
<mikeyy> you might say im an expert
<FloodBot1> mikeyy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[NB]> use the linux-backports-generic drivers
<mikeyy> FloodBot1: STFU
<mikeyy> I HATE YOU
<mikeyy> NOBODY WILL EVER LOVE YOU
<leo_rockway> [NB]: this is a big channel, mention the nick of the person you are addressing.
<cedeel> I love FloodBot1
<leo_rockway> mikeyy: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<fearful> mikeyy: this is a serious channel, if your really not experiencing any issues move channel
<konyta> hi all
<fearful> hi
<booksbuggy> Consulta, sudo gedit /etc/modules
<cedeel> !kickban mikeyy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kickban mikeyy
<booksbuggy> and then add this line " apm power_off=1 "
<snakedoc> does anyone know how to make ubuntu work with atheros chipsets
<booksbuggy> Consulta, and then add this line"apm power_off=1"
<dogmagitron> when someone mentions nick my irssi beeps :(
<leo_rockway> snakedoc: what's your kernel version?
<Consulta> where can I use (          sudo shutdown -P now       )
<[NB]> snakedoc: use the linux-backport-generic drivers
<snakedoc> 8.10
<booksbuggy> Consulta, then save and exit
<KingJamesII> can someone help me set up my webcam?
<snakedoc> [NB],  how do i do that
<cedeel> Consulta, at the terminal
<mikeyy> KingJamesII: how many webcams do you have?
<nathanhelp> afaik *.exe files are only for windows OS. Do they work under Ubuntu?
<[NB]> im guessing the atheros thingy is ur wifi right
<snakedoc> yes
<_2> Consulta alt+f2
<Consulta> ﻿how do i do tha
<KingJamesII> mikeyy: only one
<cedeel> nathanhelp, using WINE
<[NB]> madwifi dont work i tried it in 8.10
<leo_rockway> nathanhelp: only with WINE
<booksbuggy> hmm who is currently trying to help Consulta?
<snakedoc> what worked for you [NB]
<_2>          so, i have this laptop, and i plug this monitor in, and xorg goes to smack.   anyone know how to configure xorg to use the external monitor ?
<unkazs> Hi
<mikeyy> KingJamesII: HA! I have at least ten
<mikeyy> im way better at webcams then you
<[NB]> the linux-backport-generic driver thingy
<booksbuggy> because i found a web page that partially help with the shut down thing
<mikeyy> i can use them all at once
<mikeyy> for a panaramic view
<snakedoc> how do i do that [NB]
 * dsh ddd
<booksbuggy> and it worked for me
<cedeel> !kickban mikeyy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kickban mikeyy
<[NB]> synaptic package manger + ubuntu cd or apt-get in terminal
<snakedoc> apt-get ______________
<cedeel> somebody please kickban mikeyy
<snakedoc> fill in the blank
<zmanning> hey guys i dont see docky in my DO preferences, what do i need to do to have it available?
<[NB]> i dont know how.. im a noob lol
<cedeel> apt-get install _________
<KingJamesII> mikeyy: that's nice..But do you know how to configure a built in one on a laptop?
<snakedoc> me too, i switched in form another distro
<Consulta> ok..ok... I am new in UBUNTU, how i can use the comman : ﻿sudo shutdown -P now
<cedeel> KingJamesII, which laptop?
<snakedoc> go to terminal Consulta
<mikeyy> KingJamesII: have you tried taking it out?
<leo_rockway> Consulta: open a terminal
<mikeyy> all mien are outside
<KingJamesII> cedeel: hp dv9819wm
<tritium> !conduct | mikeyy
<ubottu> mikeyy: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Furu> Hi, im running latest mint version, got a problem with my laptop, the 2cm on the edge of the screen doesnt work. is there  application that lets me resize the whole screen not to use the damaged part?
<loveissuicide> consulta: aprieta las teclas ALT+F2 al mismo tiempo
<leo_rockway> KingJamesII: don't listen to mikeyy, he is just trolling
<cedeel> Consulta, do you know how to open a terminal?
<Consulta> where is the terminal?
<cedeel> KingJamesII, sorry, I don't know anything about that one
<dmphotography> Hey guys, I'm having a tough time getting a hard drive mounted.
<loveissuicide> consulta: si oprimes las teclas ALT+F2 al mismo tiempo abres una terminal
<KingJamesII> leo_rockway: yeah I figured as such
<fearful> Consulta: Application > Accessories > Terminal
<dmphotography> Is there an apt that automates this or has a gui?
<Turboweevel> Furu, poor screen D:
<fearful> Consulta: and type shutdown -h now
<cedeel> dmphotography, which fs?
<mikeyy> dmphotography: how many hard drives do you have?
<fearful> Consulta: sudo shutdown -h now
<unkazs> no te apures CONSULTA, creo que no te entiende
<cedeel> fearful, not -h
<cedeel> fearful, -p
<cedeel> fearful, -P
<tritium> !es > unkazs
<ubottu> unkazs, please see my private message
<_2> cedeel pm ?
<fearful> cedeel: yes excuse me:p
<cedeel> sure
<dmphotography> etc3, drive name is /dev/sdb1
<tritium> loveissuicide: English, please
<snakedoc> does anyone know how to get an atheros chip set labeled as "unclaimed" to work with ubuntu 8.10
<Consulta> ok ya abri la terminal
<leo_rockway> !es | Consulta
<ubottu> Consulta: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cedeel> dmphotography, what command do you use?
<dmphotography> It's a storage partition on a drive with one other partition on it.
<fearful> constula: type sudo shutdown -P now
<Furu> Turboweevel yeah i know but i cant afford to buy a new laptop but its a pain when i cant see what is behiind the damaged part... and is it that complicated to make window abit smaller?
<Consulta> ok inglish is so good continue please
<Consulta> i need help
<loveissuicide> consulta: ahora escribe sudo shutdown -P
<unkazs> hello ubotto
<dmphotography> cedeel: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 -l server-files -o auto,rw ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<mikeyy> dmphotography: i bet i have more harddrives that you
<mikeyy> im sort of an expert in harddrives
<cedeel> dmphotography, and the error?
<snakedoc> mikeyy,  shut up
<tritium> !es | loveissuicide
<ubottu> loveissuicide: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ksherdy> how do you turn off system beep in kubuntu? (permanently)
<tranceparance> Mikeyy seems to be screwing around
<fearful> consulta: did you type that?
<leo_rockway> Furu: what edge?
<dmphotography> mikeyy: I have several laying around, 7 in my windows PC.
<booksbuggy> can anyone just kick him out?
<unkazs> can I help you consulta ?
<kansan> can someone tell me why mysql wont shut down?  there is no output in /var/log/syslog;  /var/log/mysql/ ....  ubuntu hardy
<leo_rockway> ksherdy: which KDE?
<dmphotography> Just two in the linux server.
<mikeyy> dmphotography: HA I HAVE 8
<loveissuicide> ubottu: i think consulta understands better in spanish
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tritium> loveissuicide: then take it to the Spanish channel
<tranceparance> I second that... think a kick is in order
<Furu> leo_rockway: the 2cm on the right side
<_2> <dmphotography>  that line is half command line, and half fstab'ish
<snakedoc> tritium, thank you
<tritium> snakedoc: no problem
<booksbuggy> well that's a relief
<leo_rockway> Furu: is it a widescreen?
<dmphotography> mikeyy: You win.  Haha.
<_2> <dmphotography> it will error out
<Furu> yes
<[NB]> snakedoc: run the synaptic package manager, put the ubuntu cd in, click on edit menu>add cdrom, wait for it to get mounted, then press reload button, search for linux-backport-modules
<Furu> want the resolution?
<dmphotography> _2: yeah, I got half of it from fstab.  I don't know the correct syntax.
<snakedoc> tritium, you got power in here. can u please help me. i have something that needs to be done 20 mins ago
<snakedoc> [NB], i dont have an optical drive
<_2> dmphotography give me a sec,
<Scunizi> mikeyy I have more.. the smallest being 6 gigs
<tritium> snakedoc: depends on what you need ;)
<[NB]> oo sorry D:
<leo_rockway> Furu: in my laptop I can go to the BIOS and turn it into a fullscreen, so the sides are not used, see if you have any option like that
<booksbuggy> well at least the annoy person is gone
<dmphotography> I have a hard time grasping the correct syntax.
<booksbuggy> what syntax?
<snakedoc> i have an atheros chipset that is labeled as "unclaimed". i need it goin tritium
<dmphotography> I follow the arguments, but don't grasp the syntax.
<[NB]> without a cdrom or internet access its hard >_<
<dmphotography> or directives . . .
<booksbuggy> dmphotography, what syntax?
<Furu> ah leo u can turn it in to a 4:3?
<snakedoc> ik [NB]
<tritium> snakedoc: where is it labeled 'unclaimed'?
<leo_rockway> Furu: exactly
<dmphotography> mounting a drive.
<booksbuggy> oh
<Consulta> ﻿loveissuicide I wriite it and apear : tiempo esperado
<ksherdy> kde not gnome
<leo_rockway> Furu: this is a Dell, perhaps you have that option too
<fearful> Consulta: mira el PM
<snakedoc> when i typed "sudo lshw -c network"
<booksbuggy> dmphotography, oh
<leo_rockway> ksherdy: which version?
<ksherdy> of ubuntu?
<[NB]> i had the same problem when i installed the intrepid release.. and then i installed the linix-backport-driver and rebooted and it worked
<Javier88> hello, i just bought a pci wifi card.. i installed it in the desktop but ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize it
<Furu> leo_rockway maybe i got a hp, ill check in a little while. but isnt there just a program that let me see like instead of 1280p like maybe 1000p?
<_2> dmphotography sudo mount /dev/sdb1 -o realatime -l 'server-files' -t ext3 /<mountpoint>  # but you didn't supply me any mountpoint to put in the <mountpoint> section.   you'll have to translate that part yourself
<Javier88> what can i do?
<cedeel> Consulta, then try "sudo shutdown -P +1"
<Furu> or 1024:P
<booksbuggy> Consulta, your problem solved?
<snakedoc> when i typed "sudo lshw -c network" tritium
<tritium> snakedoc: and the effect is that the proper modules don't get loaded?
<dmphotography> _2: Thanks, that will work.  Can you give me a good fstab entry to auto mount it?
<loveissuicide> consulta: you can read what does "shutdown" command does if you write at the terminal "man shutdown" (without quotes)
<Consulta> but it is going to shutdown in a 1 minute
<snakedoc> it wont connect to the internet at all. it doesnt recognize the card. wont connect hardwire or wireless
<leo_rockway> Furu: yes, but it will still use the whole screen
<_2> dmphotography sec.
<timahvo1>  just created a new partition that I want to mount automagically on boot. am guessing I need to change fstab or something.
<tritium> snakedoc: which modules support it?  ath_pci?
<_2> dmphotography mount it where ?
<timahvo1> need pointers
<leo_rockway> Furu: the proportion won't be right, it will be stretched, but it will use the whole screen
<galvanize> I want to write a code to see whether a file exists or not. Using if statement, but I don't know what to put as the variable for the file(s)? Any help?
<Javier88> hello, i just bought a pci wifi card.. i installed it in the desktop but ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize it, what can i do?
<snakedoc> can u dumb that down please tritium
<_2> dmphotography what do you want for the mountpoint ?
<kwsn> How do I change my hostname?
<booksbuggy> well the shutdown thing is some missing lines in the etc/modules text document
<Furu> Leo: oki ill try that. or else i will just have to hook it up to a stationary lcd
<cedeel> kwsn /etc/hostname
<unkazs> someone have configure videoconference with RED5
<kansan> can someone tell me why mysql wont shut down?  there is no output in /var/log/syslog;  /var/log/mysql/ ....  ubuntu hardy
<booksbuggy> because i got it fixed and now my computer doesn't stop at halt system instead of shutting down
<unkazs> ?
<tritium> snakedoc: do you know which chipset it is?  If we know that, it'll help us determine if you need ndiswrapper, or if there are kernel modules that support it natively on linux.
<kwsn> cedeel: thanks
<kansan> can someone tell me why mysql wont shut down?  there is no output in /var/log/syslog;  /var/log/mysql/ ....  ubuntu hardy http://pastie.org/387877 (output of ps -lA | ack mysql)
<Furu> leo: thx anyways: gonna reboot and check the bios
<snakedoc> ar242x 802.11 abg
<fearful> my pidgin seems to be quitting automatically on me any suggestions?
<leo_rockway> Furu: no problem, good luck :)
<booksbuggy> fearful, you tried xchat?
<leo_rockway> fearful: run from terminal to see the error
<kwsn> cedeel: take it I have to use sudo to edit?
<fearful> im on Xchat for IRC
<unkazs> I need to do videoconference on RED5, can anyone help me ?
<booksbuggy> oh
<Furu> :)
<booksbuggy> hmmm then nevermind
<booksbuggy> Consulta, your shutdown problem solved?
<loveissuicide> consulta has quitted
<booksbuggy> oh
<Kkoala> can anyone get into my desktop and install this program I have for me so I can see how its done?
<_2> dmphotography  /dev/sdb1 /media/server_files ext3 auto,rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<cedeel> I guess Consulta's computer did shut down.
<booksbuggy> because i found a website with the solution to his exact problem :P
<booksbuggy> he's back :P
<timahvo1> Kkoala: dude. you high ? thats a no no
<_2> dmphotography or,    /dev/sdb1 /media/server_files ext3 defaults,relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<cedeel> Consulta, did your computer shut down?
<Kkoala> ok
<[NB]> i thought remote desktop only worked with local networks o-O
<Consulta> yes but thats no the problem
<unkazs> see u
<snakedoc> tritium, any ideas?
<leo_rockway> Kkoala: that's very unsafe for you.
<_2> dmphotography sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/server_files  #should mount it just fine.
<ksherdy> msg leo_rockway 8.04
<booksbuggy> Consulta, i think i know where to go
<leo_rockway> ksherdy: yes, what's your KDE version?
<tritium> snakedoc: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html (Method 2)
<booksbuggy> Consulta, sudo gedit /etc/modules
<ksherdy> sorry how do i figure that out?
<[NB]> snakedoc: check these out too http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<booksbuggy> Consulta, and then add this line"apm power_off=1"
<timahvo1> Kkoala: what are you trying to install?
<_2>          does anyone know how to configure xorg to use the external monitor ?
<leo_rockway> ksherdy: open Konqueror and go to About KDE
<booksbuggy> Consulta, do the first line in terminal
<booksbuggy> Consulta, then a text document should open
<Kkoala> /home/stefan/Desktop/aiotrade-bin-1.0.3a.zip
<booksbuggy> Consulta, and add the line of code into the place
<booksbuggy> Consulta, make a new line
<Kkoala> just started with ubuntu
<leo_rockway> _2: I don't know how it's done, but I think it's different for different drivers.
<booksbuggy> Consulta, i got the exact same problem before
<chris8> hey room -- help a n006?  Just got laptop delivered pre-installed Vista <eeks!> wonderin how to format the harddrive?
<Consulta> ok letme try, please be patience I am new in this
<leo_rockway> Kkoala: it's not in the repos?
<_2> leo_rockway ok. ty
<dmphotography> _2: that last mount syntax worked.
<Kkoala> could find it
<booksbuggy> Consulta, go ahead :D
<timahvo1> Kkoala: you need to extract it first (unzip)
<cedeel> chris8, the installer will do that for you
<booksbuggy> Consulta, i just started about 1 year ago :P
<dmphotography> _2: The previous two you mentioned were for the fstab entry, correct?
<Kkoala> I mean couldnt find it
<fearful> Chris8: Do you want to install ubuntu fully?
<snakedoc> tritium, i cant use that method. i cant get internet on that machine
<tritium> [NB]: yes, that's what method 2 on that URL recomends
<MikeonTV> I d/led the new 8.10 version from bittorrent and I want to burn  a bootable disc image but the download only contained the files and not the .iso
<chris8> HAHAHA are you serious!?!?!?!? AWESOME I LOVE LINUX!~!!!
<chris8> hahahaahah
<chris8> thanks tha's so cool
<chris8> hahahahaah
<tritium> snakedoc: not temporarily with ethernet?
<FloodBot1> chris8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_2> dmphotography yes
<Kkoala> then I end up with a bunch a folders
<snakedoc> not even with that tritium
<[NB]> :D\
<leo_rockway> ksherdy: keep the conversation in the main chat, please. The main chat is indexed.
<ksherdy> ok
<booksbuggy> Consulta, note don't add that quotation mark into the document
<fearful> leo_rockway the terminal is not showing anything, while its running will it show something when the error occurs?
<tritium> snakedoc: you could download the packages on another machine, and sneakernet them over to the ubuntu machine
<[NB]> chris8: you could try a wubi install and dual boot
<Kkoala> Ii don't know how to get it running after i unzip
<cedeel> MikeonTV, then you got the wrong torrent
<snakedoc> sneakernet?
<dmphotography> _2: Ok.  It doesn't need to be anything special.  Just to be mounted as a read/write drive and preferrably labeled as server_files.
<_2> dmphotography and if you wnat to change the lable use tune2fs -l "new lable" /dev/sdb1
<Phillis> can anyone please help me to get my wireless internet to work? i want to learn how...
<dmphotography> LOL.
<Consulta> where is ﻿Consulta, sudo gedit /etc/modules
<tritium> snakedoc: by foot ;)
<fearful> phillips: whats the problem
<leo_rockway> fearful: maybe, I don't know how Pidgin works but most apps leave an error message when something goes wrong.
<snakedoc> lol gotcha
<booksbuggy> Consulta, open a terminal
<snakedoc> so how do i dl them on a windows machine
<MikeonTV> cedeel; so what can I do to boot this?
<snakedoc> thats all i got working right now
<tritium> snakedoc: e.g., with a USB stick, or something similar
<Phillis> it won't recognise the router
<timahvo1> Kkoala: what is it anyway? never heard of it
<fearful> leo_rockway what do you recommend other than pidgin
<loveissuicide> how can i transfer my videos to my ipod? I tried rythmbox but it doesn't work
<Consulta> ok its open
<Javier88> hello, i just bought a pci wifi card.. i installed it in the desktop but ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize it, what can i do?
<cedeel> MikeonTV, do you have a fast internet connection?
<fearful> leo_rockway for msn/aim
<leo_rockway> fearful: I use Kopete, but I use KDE
<orudie> does anyone know of any text editor with highliting for windows?
<fearful> leo_rockway ah i see
<tritium> orudie: that's offtopic
<Kkoala> its a program to track a evaluate stock
<_2> orudie isn't ##windows the proper place for that Q ?
<[NB]> javier88: find out what model/company the pci card is first
<Kkoala> thats all I know about it
<leo_rockway> ksherdy: go to system settings > notifications > system bell
<tritium> snakedoc: good luck!  Dinner time...
<snakedoc> thanks for all your help tritium
<cedeel> MikeonTV, either http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<MikeonTV> cedeel, I'm sorry. I realize that I did download the correct file. I was being stupid and opened it
<MikeonTV> heheh
<MikeonTV> thanks
<tritium> snakedoc: any time!  :)
<Kkoala> I'll   unpack it now and show you where and what if you have time
<ksherdy> ahhh, thanks
<cedeel> MikeonTV, open it w/ your burn app..
<Kkoala> I sure would like to do the install..............
<timahvo1> Kkoala: don't ever give anyone access to your system especially not on irc
<loveissuicide> is there some way to make faster open office, I love ubuntu but i find open office frustating
<snakedoc> atheros chipset, need it working. ubuntu 8.10. need some way. help please
<Kkoala> all right
<xiaopi> loveissuicide, do you have OpenOffice 3 already?
<Javier88> hello, i just bought a pci wifi card(d-link DWA-510).. i installed it in the computer but ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize it, what can i do?
<cedeel> use abiword and gnumeric..
<loveissuicide> xiaopi: no, 2.4
<campbell> I have a quick question about apt that I bet someone here could answer easily: what command would I run to determine the packages currently installed?
<Kkoala> can I get help to the install here or is there a more appropriate channel
<loveissuicide> xiaopi: is 3 much more faster?
<xiaopi> loveissuicide, Upgrade to 3 :) It's way faster for me
<cedeel> campbell, man apt-get
<timahvo1> Kkoala: says on the download page it needs jre. do you have java installed ?
<cedeel> or man apt-cache
<loveissuicide> xiaopi: ok
<joshjtl> hi
<Kkoala> I think so
<leo_rockway> loveissuicide: you can also try GNU Office (Abiword and GNUmeric)
<Kkoala> how do I find out
<gnutron> campbell: dpkg -l in a terminal
<leo_rockway> campbell: dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstalled
<timahvo1> Kkoala: after unziping it do you see a README or INSTALL file anywhere?
<cedeel> Kkoala, what exactly troubles you?
<timahvo1> should be there
<loveissuicide> does abiword and gnumeric support office files? i wouldn't care the format but sometimes i have to work with these files
<campbell> leo_rockway: just what I was looking for; thanks everyone
<xiaopi> loveissuicide, "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main"
<dmphotography> What program is used to search notes on linux?  In other words, I can search for a word or phrase in text files in the same directory. .
<Kkoala> the readme is more about license and no install file
<Kkoala> I'll unzip
<leo_rockway> campbell: sorry, it's deinstall not deinstalled
<loveissuicide> xiaopi: thanks!
<dmphotography> Does anyone use anything like that?
<xiaopi> loveissuicide, if you share with people using last Office2007 files, you'll often be stuck unless OpenOffice3 (GNUmeric just doesn't do the job with excel 2007 files for ex)
<Kkoala> I have the dir and a bunch of folders within
<leo_rockway> loveissuicide: for .doc files you can try antidoc
<Kkoala> no readme or install
<ghang> hi
<_2> dmphotography grep
<ghang> my open office very lag , what going on , i have set the memory
<dmphotography> _2: Thanks again!
<leo_rockway> dmphotography: grep "what you are looking for" file
<timahvo1> Kkoala: lemmie have a go. gimme a minute
<_2> dmphotography man grep    it's pretty complex and quite powerful
<Kkoala> thanks
<dmphotography> Uh oh.
<ghang> :( is it too high require for computer? openoffice very lag , have set the memory already, my computer is 1Ghz 1.5RAM, why so lag
<dmphotography> Complex?  LOL.
<_2> dmphotography yes.
<loveissuicide> I don't know much but I think java is not a good platform to develop an office suite
<loveissuicide> I find some applications ver laggy when they are based on java, am I right?
<taz> hello fearful ?
<dmphotography> No GUI either huh?
<fearful> taz hello
<xiaopi> ghang, just upgrade to OpenOffice3 like I told loveissuicide 5min ago if you didn't do it yet, huge improvements
<_2> dmphotography all proficent linux guru's use grep extensively.   you should take the time to learn at least the basics
<taz> hello fearful  ... still same promble with java and i try find where the problmes ??
<timahvo1> Kkoala: blogtrader or something ?
<loveissuicide> xiaopi: yes i know, i am doing that right now, i am only expressing some thoughts
<Kkoala> aiotrade
<dmphotography> _2: Alright.  Or take the time to learn how to write a bunch of gui's for all of these programs.
<Kkoala> it thought that is the newest
<dmphotography> Make life easier.
<floatboat> what can i do about this error: http://dpaste.com/119971/
<Kkoala> of the two
<Kkoala> I can send it to you
<xiaopi> I was telling ghang who just asked the same for it ;)
<fearful> taz you can't go to check version still
<loveissuicide> xiaopi: sorry
<Kkoala> then again...........
<timahvo1> Kkoala: paste the download link here
<taz> fearful:   check in terminal ??
<fearful> no on the website
<Kkoala> one min
<_2> dmphotography one example for you.   grep -HiRe '^and' ./somedir/   # that will search all files recursively for lines that begin with "and" (case insensitive) and display the filename with the line/s it finds.
<fearful> whats the command to view the drivers? i forget
<floatboat> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 12910 Feb 12 22:10 /var/lib/ntop/prefsCache.db
<_2> dmphotography like i said it's a powerful tool
<dmphotography> _2: Thank you very much.  I'm looking at the man for it now.
<Kkoala> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=152032&package_id=211726&release_id=487054
<Kkoala> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/humaitrader/aiotrade-bin-1.0.3a.zip?modtime=1171689239&big_mirror=0
<ghang> xiaopi , thanks , i will do it
<timahvo1> Kkoala: ok will get back to you soon
<ghang> i am using 2.5 lol , i will try it now
<Kkoala> ok
<Kkoala> great
<booksbuggy> hmmm i wonder if Consulta fully read my message
<taz> fearful: java version "1.6.0_0"
<taz> IcedTea6 1.3.1 (6b12-0ubuntu6.1) Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_0-b12)
<taz> OpenJDK Client VM (build 1.6.0_0-b12, mixed mode, sharing)
<fearful> on the website?
<fearful> taz on the website
<bullgard4> What does mean "given a pathname for a file" in man 2 open? Does it exactly mean "You need to put in a pathname in the C function 'int open(const char *pathname, int flags);' in order that the C function open returns the associated file descriptor for the file whose path I have put in? Or what does "Given a pathname for a file" mean exactly here?
<Kkoala> how do i find if I have jre installed
<fearful> kkoala java -version on the terminal
<Furu> leo_rockway nope my laptop didnt have that. now i changed my resolution to 756x546 and now i cant change back
<Furu> :P
<taz> fearful: i got it from tererminal
<sophia> #sdl
<booksbuggy> because after entering the code the computer will still stuck at halt for one last time then it will shut down automatically
<Furu> I changed my resolution to 756x546 and now i cant change back:P anyone got any idea why?
<booksbuggy> after that shutdown
<Kkoala> java version "1.6.0_0"
<Kkoala> IcedTea6 1.3.1 (6b12-0ubuntu6.1) Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_0-b12)
<Kkoala> OpenJDK Client VM (build 1.6.0_0-b12, mixed mode, sharing)
<booksbuggy> hmmm
<Kkoala> is that it
<taz> fearful: java version "1.6.0_0"
<taz> IcedTea6 1.3.1 (6b12-0ubuntu6.1) Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_0-b12)
<taz> OpenJDK Client VM (build 1.6.0_0-b12, mixed mode, sharing)
<booksbuggy> I bet Consulta will rage back if he didn't fully read my message
<sophia> anyone knows abt sdl firefox player?
<fearful> taz http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<sigma92> hey guys, i'm trying to get more information about my desktop's power usage using acpi -V. Unfortunately the temperature reading is always 40 C (it's not in reality) and it doesn't display power usage. do i ahve to do something...?
<taz> fearful: Oops! You don't have the recommended Java installed.
<taz> Your Java version is 1.6.0_0. Please click the button below to get the recommended Java for your
<sigma92> also powertop doesn't work right
<O__o> is there a windows version of Nautilus?
<fearful> taz well lol I get the same message, ok lets try another way to test
<_2> sigma92 might install lm-sensors - utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors
<taz> fearful : ok
<[NB]> u could do that with conky too
<sigma92> is that in the repos?
<_2> sigma92 yes,   then run sensors-detect
<booksbuggy> hmmm i think Consulta didn't fully read my message
<sigma92> what's sensors-detect do
<_2> sigma92 it will help you find what modules you may need to add to /etc/modules  to get all that working properly.    at least that's the old school way
<fearful> taz check somewhere if its working
<taz> fearful: how ?
<sigma92> _2:  thanks!
<fearful> taz I don't understand what your issue is here, test if your problem is fixed..
<_2> sigma92 welcome
<sigma92> _2: is that stuff automatically installed on lappies?
<taz> only cant play in www.pogo.com
<sandeep> what to now that I have lm - sensors?
<_2> sigma92 not that i am aware of
<sigma92> oh
<_2> sandeep run   sensors-detect
<loveissuicide>  isn't any support for blu ray yet?
<_2> i would hope so
<sandeep> thanks!!!!!!!!!!
<taz> fearful:   maybe block something like that ???
<fearful> taz yes but, what are you trying to do that you say its not working, are you trying to access something with java on firefox?
<booksbuggy> well he didn't fully read my instructions XD
<snakedoc> tritium, still gone?
<tritium> snakedoc: I'm back
<taz> yes ..it wouldnt me to play games
<snakedoc> ok, i got the compat wireless on the other machine, the ubuntu one
<snakedoc> and i got it to do something
<Kkoala> and my other question is how do i mount my usb stick
<snakedoc> i think it may be working
<snakedoc> i just was wondering if u were here in case not
<tritium> snakedoc: ok, that sounds encouraging
<Draken> is there a easy way to share my printer thats runnin ubuntu on a network so my pc running windows can print to it?
<_2> Kkoala sudo mount /dev/sdb? /mnt
<papna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases claims that Jaunty will have Pidgin 2.6, which is bogus (that may or may not exist by April, if nothing else). Is there someone who knows what software Jaunty will include who can correct the list in the article?
<taz> fearful: it said java need download
<Kkoala> thanks
<_2> !cups | Draken
<ubottu> Draken: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Draken> thanks
<snakedoc> tritium, it says "now run:         make unload          and then load the wireless module you need. if unsure reboot."
<_2> welcome, welcome, welcome.
<fearful> taz in firefox go to Edit > Preferences > Content and check if java is enabled please
<chris8> hey room -- help installing ubuntu 8.X off CD... stuck on (initramfs) command prompt :S
<tritium> snakedoc: is there a question following that?
<[NB]> chris8: i had the same problem.. happens on every compaq laptop <_<
<booksbuggy> hmmm i wonder if Consulta's computer is god
<blizzle> chris4585, What happens if you type: exit
<booksbuggy> good
<snakedoc> yeah tritium what do i do
<taz> fearful: ok i will check it
<snakedoc> do i make it run something or do i reboot?
<chris8> {NB} so what i do?!? pray?
<tritium> snakedoc: follow the instructions of Method 2.  I don't recall them, step-for-step.
<blizzle> chris4585, What happens if you type: exit ?
<chris8> it came preloaded with Vista <barf>
<[NB]> chris8: nope.. i never solved the problem >_<
<snakedoc> tritium, i was doing 1
<blizzle> chris4585, Sometimes exit can restart te boot process.
<_2> so, i have this laptop, (toshiba satalite a135) and i plug this monitor in,(older dell crt 17") and xorg goes to smacken blitzr.    does anyone know how to configure xorg to use the external monitor ?
<tritium> snakedoc: no, I advised you to follow method 2
<snakedoc> crap
<snakedoc> missed that part
<_2> tritium  ^  ?
<TheMusicGuy> I have a theoretical question.
<tritium> snakedoc: it's up to you, ultimately.
<timahvo1_> Kkoala: hey I got disconnected. did you get sorted ?
<sophia> anyone knows abt SDL firefox browser?
<tritium> _2: yes?
<snakedoc> lemme reboot it see if it fixed
<_2> so, i have this laptop, (toshiba satalite a135) and i plug this monitor in,(older dell crt 17") and xorg goes to smacken blitzr.    does anyone know how to configure xorg to use the external monitor ?
<Kkoala> no
<Kkoala> waiting for yours
<Consulta> it work
<timahvo1_> Kkoala: hey I got disconnected. did you get sorted ?
<booksbuggy> worked?
<xnevermore> What sort of themes are those listed in System->Preferences->Appearance (i.e. what do I look for on gnome-look.org to install a new one)?
<fearful> consulta the shutdown?
<TheMusicGuy> would it be possible to make a panel that hides itself whenever it has a window list with less than 2 windows in it?
<taz> fearful: yes it already mark in the box
<snakedoc> then worst case scenario, i start from scratch and do method 2
<tritium> snakedoc: if you choose to use method 2 instead, please "sudo make unload && sud make uninstall"
<aex> ﻿when i sudo one time and exit, it takes too long to ask again for password next time i run sudo, why is that
<sigma92> _2: so i installed lm-sensors and did sensors detect and it added the modules, i rebooted, acpi -V still reports 40 celsius
<sigma92> and powertop still doesn't work
<fearful> taz can you check in another site with java if it is working
<taz> fearful: ok
<blizzle> xnevermore, You want gtk themes in all probability.
<_2> sigma92 woops.
<sophia> #firefox
<tritium> snakedoc: if you unload and uninstall, you can safely proceed to method 2
<sigma92> _2: no i'm sure you were on the right track, it loaded a coretemp module that wasn't before
<_2> sigma92 that's the full extent of my knowledge on that point.
<snakedoc> its finishing the reboot right now. im guna see if it worked
<timahvo1_> Kkoala: were you helped ?
<Kkoala> no
<_2> sigma92 sorry it didn't do for you what it did for me.
<Chris8> Someone help me install Ubuntu on my new shitty laptop?
<[NB]> chris8: use the intrepid release
<sigma92> that's okay
<timahvo1_> Kk my link is bad so I can't down it but this is what to do...
<jbmigel> Chris8 w00t put the disk in and reboot!
<sigma92> does anyone know how to make java fonts (like in openoffice) match the fonts of my gtk theme?
<Chris8> it stalls halfway through boot up
<tritium> Chris8: language, please
<snakedoc> tritium,
<Chris8> smooch sorry
<[NB]> its beta but it has better compatibility than the stable ones
<snakedoc> dare i say
<snakedoc> I LOVE YOU
<FloodBot1> snakedoc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kkoala> did that program disconnect you
<tritium> snakedoc: it worked?
<snakedoc> it did it did
<Chris8> intrepid you say... yeah there a lot new bunch versions eh?
<tritium> snakedoc: I'm glad :)
<Chris8> NB what specialize intrepid?
<snakedoc> thank you very much sir. i owe you.
<timahvo1_> Kkoala:after unziping do chmod a+x aiotrade.bin
<tritium> snakedoc: no problem at all
<snakedoc> while i have you, real quick
<galvanize> wondering if someone could give me a hand with writing a script?
<jbmigel> Chris8 you think maybe it's X crashing or whats going on eh?
<blizzle> Chris8, If your laptop is "shitty" you might want to consider installing Xubuntu 8.10 desktop version.
<timahvo1_> Kkoala: then type ./aiotrade.bin
<snakedoc> what version of skype do i use with ubuntu, i was using a fedora distro b4 so idk what to use
<TheMusicGuy> does anybody else have a randomly-crashing X server in Intrepid?
<[NB]> intrepid = ubuntu 8.10 2.6.27-7 or something like that
<Kkoala> ?
<Chris8> i only disparage laptop cuz it came with Vista on it
<blizzle> snakedoc, Add the official Skype repository via Synaptic. Job done.
<Kkoala> i type that in the terminal?
<Chris8> not sure why the 8.X isn't taking
<tritium> !skype | snakedoc
<ubottu> snakedoc: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Chris8> can install Intrepid online?
<tritium> snakedoc: see above
<timahvo1_> Kkoala: yes
<blizzle> Chris8, Did you try typing exit at the initramfs prompt?
<Chris8> na
<Chris8> :P
<jbmigel> Chris8 you cant tell anything about whats going on when it stalls?
<blizzle> Chris8, Try it, sometimes it can kickstart the boot.
<skeletal> guys, i need see movie RMVW but my real player dosn't work. Is there some other software?
<Chris8> thanks will try
<Chris8> it appears to run three commands
<Chris8> and then leaves me at a command prompt (initramfs)
<Chris8> what is OEM install?
<blizzle> Chris8, That's for system builders.
<Chris8> Overwrite existing memory? :P
<_2> origenal equiptment manufacturor
<tritium> snakedoc: did you see the above?
<snakedoc> ya
<blizzle> Chris8, Sure, overwrite existing memory, if it's asking you that.
<Chris8> hey while i'm here... anyone know best linux music suite, engineer music etc?
<[NB]> o-O
<_2>      one more time,,,  i have this laptop, (toshiba satalite a135) and i plug this monitor in,(older dell crt 17") and xorg goes to smacken blitzr.    does anyone know how to configure xorg to use the external monitor ?
<_2> ?
<timahvo1_> Kkoala: got it?
<skeletal> guys?
<snakedoc> tritium, it keeps giving me dependancy is not satisfiable:libqt4-core
<skeletal> how can I download a mplayer?
<jbmigel> _2 ive done that kind of thing before a long time ago... maybe i can help
<Commie_Cary> why do I have no sound in savage 2
<Chris8> hmmm exit no help...
<Kkoala> stefan@stefan-laptop:~/aiotrade$ chmod a+x aiotrade.bin
<Kkoala> chmod: cannot access `aiotrade.bin': No such file or directory
<Chris8> Busybox ver 1.1X of something
<jbmigel> _2 do you know what version of ubuntu you're using?
<_2> jbmigel glad for any thoughts on the matter.
<Kkoala> there is a bin dir
<blizzle> _2: http://navetz.com/v/132/Simple-dual-monitor-setup-with-XrandR-in-Ubuntu-Linux & http://arulanandan.blogspot.com/2008/03/configuring-dual-monitor-on-ubuntu-710.html
<tritium> snakedoc: you downloaded the .deb?
<_2> jbmigel don't run me out of the channel for it.    it's debian lenny
<Chris8> maybe hafta install GNU?
<Dexi> How do i change from OSS to ALSA?
<snakedoc> yes i did
<blizzle> _2: Google is your friend. I suspect you haven't looked. :)
<tritium> Dexi: ubuntu uses alsa by default
<sandeep> anyone using any CBT stuff for learning?
<Dexi> tritium: apparently not
<Kkoala> here is whats in it
<Kkoala> stefan@stefan-laptop:~/aiotrade$ dir bin
<Kkoala> aiotrade  aiotrade.exe	aiotrade_w.exe
<baz> is it possible to ssh into a specific folder?
<tritium> Dexi: it does.  cat /proc/asound/version
<PorkSoda> Any one notice firefox/flash crashing apps that use sound? amarok/totem etc?
<Sjimmie> baz: if you ssh into a server it will take you into the home directory of the user that you used to logon with
<tritium> snakedoc: please use my nick so I see your responses
<snakedoc> tritium, there are 2 .deb and i tried both with the same issues
<jbmigel> _2 hmm ok so after you plug in the monitor does it mess up right away or do you have to hit FunC-F2 or whatever to turn it on first
<PorkSoda> I have the problem on 2 boxes, anr tried reinstalling flash, but I'm wondering if any one has a fix for it.
<Dexi> tritium: system>prefernces>sound: Playback "MY Card (OSS)" Music and Movies "My Card (OSS)"
<tritium> snakedoc: if you use the graphical file manager (called nautilus), double-click the .deb, and it should open it in gdebi, which will automatically resolve the dependencies
<_2> jbmigel it's hosed at once
<JPSman> where can I find a chat about more advanced matters, like capturing the data from the USB drawing pad I have that plugs into my virtualbox windows to create a driver for linux?
<_2> jbmigel it's really odd,  it worked the very first time, then after that kablamb
<blizzle> JPSman, If it's a wacom pad, linux drivers are already available and should be available.
<[NB]> JPSman: ubuntu forums? :D
<[NB]> anyone know where i could find a preconfigured blackbox
<snakedoc> tritium, i opened where the file is saved. now what?
<sigma92> does anyone know how to make java fonts (like in openoffice) match the fonts of my gtk theme?
<tritium> !sound | Dexi, have you followed this?
<ubottu> Dexi, have you followed this?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jbmigel> _2 ya lots of crazy things can go wrong with monitors... have you put any special settings in your xorg.conf for it yet?
<tritium> snakedoc: Places -> Home Folder, navigate to the .deb, and double-click it
<x0t> hola alguien ke me pueda ayudar
<x0t> _
<snakedoc> tritium, still comes up with the dependacy issues
<Dexi> tritium: Alsa Mixer is selected there
<Kkoala> hi can anyone help with an install
<_2> jbmigel no. i even tried removing xorg.conf   no help    dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   no help.
<redline5653> is anyone here?
<baz> Sjimmie, ah i see, and there is no option to override that in any way to catapult me right into a folder i always go to immedietly?
<genii-around> Quite a few anyones
<amarcy2> im having issues with FN keys on a sony laptop...can somebody PM me pleaseeee
<amarcy2> please please :(
<timahvo1> Kkoala: sorry but my connection is really bad. maybe someone else can help
<Kkoala> alright
<tritium> snakedoc: just the one dependency?  Was it opened in gdebi?
<Kkoala> thanks for your time
<timahvo1> Kkoala: good luck
<Comma_Doo> oy
<redline5653> can somone help me i'm trying to install ubuntu but my cd drive wont read any cd's
<snakedoc> it was opened in something that said package installer tritium
<amarcy2> u try booting usb?
<Rafael_> i have software raid on ubuntu server, i have test it multiple ways and it works beatifull. something very strange i have notice: very often the raid goes into degrade mode and one of the drive disapers, i thoight was a physical problem wth the drive, i have test all the 3 drives with Western Digital softare and drive are fine, is this a now issue with software raid
<Comma_Doo> oy
<Comma_Doo> oy
<Comma_Doo> oy
<_2> blizzle i "rechecked" the docs you posted.  no help.
<amarcy2> make ur usb bootable
<FloodBot1> Comma_Doo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> snakedoc: you can manually install it, then (sudo apt-get install libqt4-core)
<redline5653> i dont have a usb :( im trying to find out if i can somehow mount the image and install whiile in windows
<amarcy2> somebody PM me i need help with keyboard mapping
<floatboat> can someone help me use ntop
<amarcy2> either need cd rom or usb buddy
<snakedoc> tritium, it says it cant find the package
<amarcy2> cant do it any other way
<jbmigel> _2 i think lenny uses xrandr now to autoset all those kinds of video settings... so you dont actually have to do anything in xorg
<redline5653> :(
<_2> jbmigel i'll have to do something,  cause it isn't working the way it is.
<tritium> snakedoc: sounds like you don't have an updated package list.  Can you please "sudo apt-get update", and then try to install the .deb again?
<jbmigel> _2 I found a reasonable looking how-to for xrandr on debian lenny, im pretty sure if you work your way through this you will figure it out http://www.jejik.com/articles/2008/10/setting_up_dual_monitors_system-wide_with_xrandr_on_debian_lenny/
<amarcy2> this really sucks you in
<amarcy2> peace out
<snakedoc> on it tritium
<baz> the command *find* seems to cycle thru every directory without filtering for my string, why is that? My command is: find / ssh
<_2> jbmigel and yes lenny is contemporary with intrepid
<_2> jbmigel i'm looking.
<_2> baz because the syntax is wrong
<_2> baz   find / -iname ssh
<redline5653> what about if i make a boot floppy and have the files/cd somewhere on my hdd?
<Rafael_> any help with raid?
<baz> _2, that returns "Usage: find [PATH...] [EXPRESSION]" hinting that that syntax is no good either... or is that what happens if nothing is found?
<bullgard4> [Symmetrical Multiprocessing, SMP]: Is there a tool that shows if an application program uses both processors on a particular two-processor SMP machine?
<_2> baz there was nothing wrong with the syntax i posted.   do you have an ssh/ dir in the pwd ?
<yeoj___> if i need to add a tweak to my touchpad device, and i dont have a "InputDevice" section in my xorg.conf, how does it know what input device i want to modify?  I'm trying to disable "Tap to click" on my macbook pro
<_2> baz post the full command you used in here.
<yeoj___> i hvaen't used linux since i use to write my own xorg.conf's
<tritium> snakedoc: I'm about to head to bed.  Any progress?
<baz> _2, i just used what u gave me, was I supposed to know more :) >> find / -iname ssh
<snakedoc> it worked tritium but now its messed up
<_2> baz and that errored out ?
<snakedoc> the audio feedbad wont work
<Kkoala> if someone has the time i would like to install some software and need help with this
<ranok> oh boy, my new computer is going to fly with Xubuntu on it
<redline5653> would i be able to make a boot floppy to install from files on hdd?
<soreau> yeoj___: X will still respect xorg.conf settings even though it auto detects well enough to not require one now
<JPSman> blizzle, [NB] - its a AIPTEK board.  I'll look, thanx
<baz> _2, yeah i just ran it again after doing cd /... to be exact the response is: "BusyBox v1.1.0 (2008.11.10-03:26+0000) multi-call binary" and then on the following line "Usage: find [PATH...] [EXPRESSION]"
<yeoj___> soreau, but how does it know i'm referring to my touchpad and not my... other input device/etc?  I just need to put Option "MaxTapTime" "0"
<soreau> Kkoala: You will have to ask a more specific question than that
<chu_> Does anyone have experience with laptop's "special" keys? Like, this Fn key combinations used for asus laptops etc?
<soreau> yeoj___: Just do it how you would usually do it?
<_2> baz  oh busybox.    i have no idea what kind of psyudo find command they built into your busybox shell.
<snakedoc> tritium,  i keep getting problem with audio playback
<snakedoc> ideas?
<baz> _2, oh actually i just realized that this is on my NAS which is most likely not running ubuntu - but isn't *find* a basic command
<mib_ytomitbs> Hey, can anyone assist me with getting my ATI card to work?
<mib_ytomitbs> I am rather desperate.
<Kkoala> its a program
<baz> _2, how can i know what distro is on that machine
<Myrth> hi, what is the application that monitors which appication connects to what in real time?
<mib_ytomitbs> Please?
<soreau> yeoj___: You may have to create the section if it isn't already present in the conf file
<Kkoala> i unzipped it and don't know what to do next as I am new at ubuntu
<_2> baz  find is a basic gnu command,  but you don't have find  you have a symlink named find pointing to busybox
<soreau> Kkoala: Which program?
<mib_ytomitbs> Anyone?
<Kkoala> aiotrade
<mib_ytomitbs> : \
<chu_> what's your problem mib_?
<mib_ytomitbs> Well.
<soreau> mib_ytomitbs: Sure. Go to #compiz-fusion and ask
<mib_ytomitbs> I have an ATI x1650
<mib_ytomitbs> Its not a compiz issue
<mib_ytomitbs> I'm not trying to run compiz
<FloodBot1> mib_ytomitbs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> mib_ytomitbs: Which version of ubuntu?
<mib_ytomitbs> 8.04, but I'm going to update to 8.10
<_2> baz  from that busybox shell,   i have no clue.   there are too many variables for that to have an answer.   reminds me of the joke "Q. what is the differance between a duck?   A. one leg is both the same!"
<mib_ytomitbs> My issue is, I have dual monitors.
<tritium> snakedoc: no, sorry
<snakedoc> got it tritium
<Sjimmie> baz: sure there is, adjust your homedirectory by either modifying your /etc/passwd directly or using usermod
<snakedoc> just had the wrong input/output
<mib_ytomitbs> And, everything is so screwed up.
<mib_ytomitbs> The max resolution for both screens is 640x400
<tritium> snakedoc: great.  Good night.
<Kkoala> this is whats in the aiotrade dir                stefan@stefan-laptop:~$ dir
<Kkoala> aiotrade	 Desktop    Examples		    Music     Public	 Videos
<Kkoala> description-pak  Documents  gtk-gnutella-downloads  Pictures  Templates
<snakedoc> g
<snakedoc> g'night tritium thank u
<mib_ytomitbs> Which is absurd.. my drivers are obviously fubar. How can I just clear all my drivers and xorg settings and start over?
<Kkoala> stefan@stefan-laptop:~$ dir aiotrade
<Kkoala> aiotrade  bin  DISTRIBUTION.txt  etc  harness  LICENSE.txt  platform7
<soreau> Kkoala: That's what's in your home directory, not the aiotrade one
<mib_ytomitbs> ?
<Kkoala> now I dont know what to do next
<soreau> mib_ytomitbs: Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<soreau> Kkoala: From where did you get the source?
<_2> jbmigel that page as per all others that i have gotten to even talk to me about this,  assumes that xorg "just works" and i'm only wanting to expand my screen to fill both monitors.  or possably switch between them.   i'm not to that stage of the game.  xorg does not "just work"
<Kkoala> its from sourcforge
<Droopsta915> Does anyone in here use Cisco Packet Tracer?
<Droopsta915> On Ubuntu
<edju> /etc/passwd has the shell for nobody set as /bin/sh.  Should that be /bin/false?
<soreau> Kkoala: If you want help you need to use the nick of the person your talking to and answer questions more pointedly
<sandeep> what is a pcket tracer?
<fwaokda> is there a detailed battery meter i can use with ubuntu? I bought a battery online and am wanting to see if its actually what they said it was...
<jbmigel> _2 what if you just use a tty console on your laptop to run xrand commands think that will get you anywhere
<_2> jbmigel i got one guy in #debian to talk to me about it,  seemed at first like a nice enough chap.   gave me one command to run "an xrandr command of course" which turned off both the lcd and the crt.  when i told him what it did, he got mad at me. and stopped talking to me.
<_2> jbmigel sure.   that's where i have been working, because xorg is hosed.
<jbmigel> _2 if you mess up with xrand commands you can restart the computer and they go away
<constantine_> I'm on the gnome look webite trying to find themes but they are all different, which ones are the MAIN ubuntu themes that you can change?
<Kkoala> soreau: there is no install or instruction
<chu_>  fwaokda hat's the problem?
<_2> or restart x
<mib_ytomitbs> Here's that pastbin mates: http://pastebin.com/m3b79001f
<mib_ytomitbs> It's rather long, I fear.
<soreau> Kkoala: Can you provide the link from where you downloaded this package?
<Kkoala> soreau:
<Kkoala> yes
<jbmigel> _2 ya maybe... so ok i dont get it you want to fix xorg first then right and worry about external monitor later
<Lucifer_Cat> ok so someone suggested this before, and im following up on it... i installed *buntu, and then i installed packages like sshd and tightvnc etc. now what should i do so i dont have to install them again the next time i do a clean install?
<EtFb> fwaokda: In a konsole, you can get all the battery info you need: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/*
<soreau> mib_ytomitbs: You need to install the driver in Sys>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<chu_> constantine_ if you use synaptic I believe they have all the officially *supported* themes available
<fwaokda> EtFb, thanks!
<fwaokda> ill try that
<_2> jbmigel oddly enough consoles display correctly in both the lcd and the crt    and xorg works if the external is not plugged in.
<mib_ytomitbs> soreau, if I do that, I get a solid white screen upon reboot.
<simzee> Hello! I use Ubuntu Eee (latest version), and I try to connect with my Huawei E169 usb modem, which should work out of the box, but it just gets ignored somehow. I use an Asus Eee 900 (as far as i remember) Could anyone tell me what to do now? ._.
<Kkoala> soreau, http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=152032&use_mirror=superb-east&filename=aiotrade-bin-1.0.3a.zip&92392371
<EtFb> fwaokda: The key information is the total manufactured capacity and the last charge.  You can expect a battery to lose its ability to fully charge over time.
<soreau> mib_ytomitbs: That means it's installing it wrong, most likely because you used envy or tried to install a driver manually
<_2> jbmigel i would like to setup xorg to use only the crt  if i could
<snakedoc> does anyone know how to work evolution mail with gmail account?
<MaT-dg> the livecd asks me for username and password...
<mib_ytomitbs> soreau, how can I wipe all driver and xorg settings, and then retry this?
<jbmigel> _2 it really sounds to me like you just need to give the right xrandr command perhaps just before you plug in the external
<fwaokda> EtFb, says that directory doesn't exist
<EtFb> fwaokda: Do you have /proc/acpi?  Look in there.  I may have misremembered the path from there.
<jbmigel> _2 you saw the second example command in the link i sent? it says it will give you external monitor only
<snakedoc> does anyone know how to work evolution mail with gmail account?
<_2> jbmigel yep
<mib_ytomitbs> I mean, I am to the point where I am considering doing a fresh install.. This is absurd.
<soreau> Kkoala: The program you have downloaded is for windows, not linux. If there is no linux version of the program already you can try running it with wine (ask in #wine)
<fwaokda> EtFb, it was BAT1 :)
<fwaokda> not BAT0
<fwaokda> but..
<rww> snakedoc: The settings you need are at http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78799&topic=12920 (for IMAP) or http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13287&topic=12917 (for POP).
<jbmigel> _2 and it didnt help at all?
<EtFb> fwaokda: Bloody one-based counting... it's always a bad idea...
<_2> jbmigel and tested it.    i have external monitor,  just can see crap on it
<snakedoc> rww, what are the 2 designations?
<rww> MaT-dg: Try putting in "ubuntu" for the username and leave the password blank
<soreau> mib_ytomitbs: Reinstall ubuntu. Or dist-upgrade might work
<fwaokda> EtFb, it's just saying its a dir with no information other than that :(
<jbmigel> _2 can you be more specific? is it blurry or blank or bright or what
<MaT-dg> rww: 'incorrect' xD
<floatboat> can someone here help me use ntop
<_2> jbmigel like i said that command seems to assume that xorg just works, and all i want to do is dirrect it to a screen.
<rww> snakedoc: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=75725
<EtFb> fwaokda: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/*
<mib_ytomitbs> soreau, I'm upgrading to 8.10 now. once I reboot will it clear all my xorg and driver configs?
<EtFb> That will give you the contents of every file inside the directory
<soreau> mib_ytomitbs: You're upgrading at this very moment?
<chu_> I guess so
<fwaokda> EtFb, SWEET :) now what did you say was the only important info?
<_2> jbmigel sure i'll try to describe it.    light blue mostly  devided into three sections left middle and right,  with an extreemly large cursor fo two vertical white bars in the middle division.
<snowy> hi. I just installed matlab on my ubuntu (love this thing), but I might have done something stupid by using sudo during the install and putting it in /usr/local Now if I don't run it with sudo it gives me all these problems. I tried changing ownership for /usr/lib/matlab but no dice. any easy way of fixing this without reinstalling?
<jbmigel> _2 wow thats awesome man!
<Kkoala> soreau: http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=152032&use_mirror=superb-east&filename=aiotrade-bin-1.0.3a.zip&92392371
<_2> jbmigel the dividing marks are solid black
<soreau> snowy: Make sure the related directories in ~/. are owned by your user
<Auctioneldlama> sorea, this is the guy asking about ATI issues. What was the last thing you said to me like 30 seconds ago?
<_2> jbmigel two of them about half an inch wide top to bottom.
<jbmigel> _2 do you think maybe you are trying to use a resolution the screen doesnt support? try 640x480 in the xrandr command
<EtFb> fwaokda: "design capacity" tells you what the maximum charge capacity was when the battery was manufactured.  It's measured in mAh (milliamp hours).  "last full capacity" says how fully it was charged the last time you charged it.  That will start out close to the d.c. but get lower over time; there's nothing you can do about that, it's normal.
<soreau> Kkoala: The program you have downloaded is for windows, not linux. If there is no linux version of the program already you can try running it with wine (ask in #wine)
<rww> Auctioneldlama: [20:10:24]	<soreau>	mib_ytomitbs: You're upgrading at this very moment?
<EtFb> fwaokda: "remaining capacity" is how much charge the battery has right now.
<_2> jbmigel that crt is a little old but does everyting from 320x200 to 1600x1280
<Auctioneldlama> Soreau, Oh yes I am. I figured upgrade now, so if I did get it working on 8.04, and upgraded it later, it could mess it up.
<Peddyt> How would I, from command line, install a list of packages formatted like this?: http://pastebin.com/m641f1ac7
<EtFb> fwaokda: For example, my brand-new Toshiba A300 has a design capacity of 4000mAh, but because the battery is a few weeks old, it can't charge more than 3863mAh.  In a year's time, the way I use my laptops, that will probably be down to 2000 or so.
<fwaokda> EtFb, :( the one i bought was supposed to be DC @ 5200mAh, yet it says its 4400mAh dang ebay
<snowy> soreau: you are right, my .matlab is owned by root. I tried sudo chown -R myusername .matlab/ but no luck
<jbmigel> _2 could you try a different resolution and see if the screen changes or stays the same?
<Jaan|Perfect> hi all
<_2> Peddyt LIST="your package list here" ;sudo apt-get install $LIST
<Jaan|Perfect> 	good morning
<Jaan|Perfect> 	i would like to test my laptop [ almost 3 years old ]
<EtFb> fwaokda: What does it say for the model number?
<Jaan|Perfect> 	i have installed ubuntu 8.10 inteprid [ 600+ mb iso file] in vmware workstation
<Jaan|Perfect> 	how do i test my laptop and send a report to the laptop wiki ?
<FloodBot1> Jaan|Perfect: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fwaokda> EtFb, model number is blank
<soreau> Auctioneldlama: Alright. In that case, don't try to install the proprietary driver (in Sys>Prefs>HW Drivers) since Intrepid has the open radeon driver version that supports your card. Chances are you will need to delete xorg.conf altogether after the upgrade is finished (since it will load the correct driver by default)
<fwaokda> EtFb, i guess someone just "made" it
<EtFb> Jaan|Perfect: You can't.  If you're running in VMware, you can't get a clear idea of how it's working in your laptop, because it isn't.
<EtFb> fwaokda: Odd!
<soreau> snowy: Well that was my one and only guess, sorry
<EtFb> fwaokda: Pastebin the output for me; I'm curious.
<Kkoala> oh geeze
<chu_> Does anyone have experience with laptop's "special" keys? Like, this Fn key combinations used for asus laptops etc?
<Kkoala> soreau: thanks
<fwaokda> already on it 1 second ;)
<snowy> soreau: I meant, I don't know how to change the ownership. But i used nautilus
<Auctioneldlama> soreau, should I erase xorg.conf before it finishes updating?
<soreau> Auctioneldlama: No, after
<Jaan|Perfect> ok, i need to install on my laptop
<EtFb> chu_: My experience is that you can't trust them to work.  Sometimes even a new kernel upgrade changes them.
<EtFb> Jaan|Perfect: Yes.
<linux_guy> FREE ebook download and reference for Ubuntu.  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/free-download-ubuntu-pocket-guide-and-reference.html
<bartek> Hi there. I want to be able to access my machine via ssh from outside my network (behind a router). I forwarded port 1985 (my ssh port) to the ubuntu boxes ip address on the network but when I do ssh <my external ip> -p1985 it just sits there and eventually closes connection. I can do ssh localhost -p1985 quite fine though. Any tips?
<linux_guy> that should be a requirement for joining here
<fwaokda> EtFb, http://rafb.net/p/JD4O5Z89.html
<Jaan|Perfect> but how do i install an iso file on my laptop ?
<_2> jbmigel ok it changes size.  but the picture is exactly the same.
<Auctioneldlama> soreau, Oh alright. And after wards, I don't have to install anything, just delete xorg.conf, and reboot and I'm ready to go? Will that also support 3d acceleration so I can play 3d games and use compiz with my dual screen setup?
<chu_> Yeah, I was thinking that too (As 8.10 doesn't detected my battery), what are the chances of 9.10 running *stable* now?
<soreau> snowy: That is correct. As user from a terminal use: sudo chown -R $LOGNAME ~/.matlab
<Peddyt> _2, the package list is in a text file.
<chu_> 9.04 rather
<Cpudan80> bartek: shh ip -p 1985
<Droopsta915> What should I install when installing wine? wine, wine-dev, winefish?
<Cpudan80> bartek: Are you sure you got the space between the p and the port # ?
<Auctioneldlama> droopsta915: Wine
<Peddyt> _2, the package list is in a text file, which is formatted like the pastebin paste that I mentioned above. I can't just copy and paste it into apt-get, because it's oddly formatted.
<snowy> soreau: Thanks, it worked :)
<Auctioneldlama> soreau?
<Droopsta915> thanks
<EtFb> fwaokda: Weird.  Ah well, what did it cost you?
<soreau> Auctioneldlama: It does support 3D acceleration and you can play games but the proprietary drivers work better for graphically intense games. The open driver is better for compiz and video playback
<fwaokda> EtFb, DC: 48.8wh  ??
<fwaokda> EtFb, thats what the gnome one says
<jbmigel> _2 wow it really seems like its close to working... how about if you use the third xrandr command... and try to just set your laptops monitor active
<fwaokda> EtFb, does 48.8wh = 4400mAh ?
<bartek> Cpudan80: uh, I dont think the space matters because I've never used a space after a single dash (-) arg. But I tried it with a space and it doesn't work either
<_2> Peddyt so use grep, cut, to format it
<linux_guy> is there a driver that will allow compiz and video files to play nicely?
<Auctioneldlama> soreau: Oh I see. So all I have to do is just let the distro upgrade, reboot, then delete xorg.conf, reboot again, and everything should work just dandy?
<EtFb> fwaokda: I don't know enough about electronics to even begin to guess.
<Cpudan80> bartek: no firewalls on the serveR?
<Cpudan80> I cant type today apparently
<Peddyt> _2, how would I do that?
<prince_jammys> Peddyt: it's in the format readably by dpkg --set-selections
<prince_jammys> *readable
<soreau> Auctioneldlama: Finish upgrade, rename xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak then reboot and it should work (hopefully)
<jtaji> fwaokda: divide the 48.8Wh by the battery voltage, then multiply by 1000, and you'll have mAh
<bartek> Cpudan80: good point, I setup iptables. I'll check them out
 * linux_guy pulls his hair out
<EtFb> fwaokda: In Australia at the moment, a ~4000mAh battery tends to cost around $100 AUD, which is about 50 euros.
<bartek> totally forgot :)
<Auctioneldlama> Soreau: Oh ok, just like triple checking here: So I let the distro finish (don't reboot yet?) delete xorg.conf (or rename it) and then reboot?
<EtFb> fwaokda: Or twice that if you want a warranty...
<Peddyt> prince_jammys, I understand, but how would I install it? I do 'dpkg --set-selections installed-software.txt', what do I do after that?
<Cpudan80> easy to forget about
<fwaokda> EtFb, haha ok ;) i paid: 52.95 USD
<fwaokda> EtFb, plus 12.95 shipping (2nd day air)
<redline565353> can somebody help me, i have some questions
<Auctioneldlama> soreau, Oh and will you be on tommorow?
<Peddyt> prince_jammys, dpkg --set-selections < installed-software.txt
<Peddyt> *
<soreau> ! ask | redline565353:
<ubottu> redline565353:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EtFb> fwaokda: You did OK then.  Expect it to last a year and a half of really solid use (ie draining and charging entirely every single day) and you'll be OK.
<fwaokda> EtFb, alright well thanks been a big help
<b3z3rk3r> fwaokda, never drain your battery fully
<Auctioneldlama> soreau, So if I do what I said above, it should work, correct?
<b3z3rk3r> Li-ion batteries like to be charged frequently
<Droopsta915> Will wine automatically try to install my .exe file when I double click on it?
<prince_jammys> Peddyt: sudo dpkg --set-selections < yourfile && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<soreau> Auctioneldlama: Yes, but I will be working and may or may not be available. If it doesn't work, the very best thing you can do is ask in #compiz-fusion in about 10 hours from now
<Hector> GASP.
<Auctioneldlama> soreau Alright will do. Too bad I have to work and don't get back until 2:25 EST.
<EtFb> b3z3rk3r: There's a lot of advice around about batteries.  The advice I got from experts at the local battery shop boils down to: you get 1000 cycles (ie charge+drain = 1 cycle) and then it's an ideal anchor for a small boat.
<redline565353> i'm having problems when trying to install cd drive only loads grub and gets to the "setup" menu and then after that it says error loading bootdisk. i'm downloading another copy and going to try that but i need to think of other ways to install ubuntu
<Auctioneldlama> soreau, I'll try then. Think you could be on around that time if you get the chance?
<Peddyt> prince_jammys, there's no program called dselect-upgrade...
<soreau> Auctioneldlama: Just ping me, I'll be on later most likely (around this time tomorrow)
<genii-around> prince_jammys: First he needs to put a >  between: dpkg --set-selections     and: installed-software.txt
<_2> xrandr really needs a man page
<prince_jammys> Peddyt: it's not a prog. it's an apt-get action
<Auctioneldlama> soreau, Ok thanks for the help mate. Later everyone!
<jbmigel> _2 it totally has one already
<Peddyt> oops
<_2> jbmigel i can turn either one off,  or both,   but there doesn't seem to be an --on switch
<_2> jbmigel  you call that a man page ?
<Peddyt> Thanks prince_jammys, that did it, I accidentally left off the 'apt-get' bit. It's working now, thanks again :)
<bartek> Cpudan80: looks like I'm not binding login to any specific ip address, atleast from what I can tell (this machine actually has no iptables, and the sshd config is as is pretty much)
<soreau> _2: What are you trying to do now? (Can you restate your issue please?)
<_2> jbmigel oh man 3 xrandr is not bad.
<jbmigel> _2 hmmm ok lets assume thats all working fine and its another problem... what kinda graphics hardware you running?
<Cpudan80> bartek: hmmm
<prince_jammys> Peddyt: welcome
<_2> jbmigel ati
 * _2 blushes
<jbmigel> _2 and which driver are you using in xorg then?
<soreau> _2: Which driver are you using and what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<_2> soreau trying to get an external monitor to work on a lappy
<spaceBARbarian> is there a way to automatically mount the vbox shared folder when using ubuntu as guest ?
<soreau> _2: What does 'glxinfo|grep render' say?
<inanimate_> I'm trying to gain a little more insight into GNOME development. What would be the advantage to using something like GObject in C as oppose to just Objective-C or C++?
<soreau> inanimate_: Try a gnome development channel?
<_2> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so
<inanimate_> soreau: Yeah, I did. There isn't really anybody there... Thought I'd give this a try.
<_2> soreau says   -shell: glxinfo: command not found
<soreau> 0o
<usser_> _2, sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<soreau> _2: indeed, is mesa-utils installed?
<_2> usser_ just to see what driver i'm using,  no thanks.
<soreau> 0o
<soreau> _2: Alright, now pastebin the output of 'xrandr -v'
<usser_> _2, minimalist eh :)
<usser_> _2, u can use lsmod
<_2> Server reports RandR version 1.2
<_2> Package `mesa-utils' is not installed.
<soreau> _2: For 'xrandr -v'?
<constantine> I downloaded a few of these http://tinyurl.com/6zzedm but can't get ubuntu to recognize them as theme files
<_2> Server reports RandR version 1.2
<soreau> You said that already
<_2> you asked again
<_2> i answered again
<Mr_Goodkat> is it normal that ubuntu netbook remix lags so much?
<soreau> No, I asked you to pastebin the output of 'xrandr -v'
<_2> soreau i don't pastebin one line.
<_2> soreau the return is posted twice  ^
<soreau> _2: Package `mesa-utils' is not installed. wasn't one of the two lines?
<_2> soreau no.
<_2> soreau that was answering another question
<soreau> Then I can't help you if that's all xrandr -v says
<jbmigel> _2 if you're not sure what driver you are using this should give you a shortlist grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_2> well that's all it says
<soreau> well then I can't help you
<J-_> As of tonight it seems that, when I try to press and hold a key on my keyboard, the letters don't repeat anymore. What can I do to fix the problem?
<tlchack5> Im having trouble with the installation of Ubuntu, can anybody assist me?
<jbmigel> soreau when i xrandr -v i just get version 1.2 also... maybe you want a different command?
<_2> jbmigel i posted the return of that up ^ there
<soreau> jbmigel: Hmm... *checks*
<soreau> Crap
<_2> jbmigel the grep shows only one relivant line   (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so
<soreau> _2: Sorry, i meant 'xrandr --verbose'
<_2> soreau :)))
<soreau> jbmigel: Thanks ;)
<_2> soreau give ma a sec and i'll put it on a pastebin.
<Droopsta915> I uninstalled wine with complete removal, but I still see the wine folder in my applications list?
<jbmigel> _2 ok im not sure but here's what i think, i think you have installed the ati proprietary driver for your graphics hardware, and it doesnt seem to work right with xrandr. maybe if you turn off that driver youd have better luck?
<soreau> Droopsta915: So delete it with alacarte (Sys>Prefs>Main Menu)
<redline565353> nobody going to help me :(
<tlchack5> nvm, i got it to work, thank you
<soreau> redline565353: I really didn't understand.. you already installed ubuntu and grub wont load what?
<redline565353> no the problem is i'm trying to install but cant get it to load from the cd properly
<_2> jbmigel nope.  i haven't installed proprietary unless it's default in debian lenny
<soreau> redline565353: Did you perform the 'Check disk for defects' program?
<redline565353> it reads my windows cd fine but for some reason not the linux
<redline565353> i try to but it just hangs on both copies of the disk
<soreau> redline565353: It's either a bad disc or a bad drive I'd assume
<redline565353> is there any other way i could install i was looking at that wubi thing and wondering if i could do it somehow with that
<Droopsta915> I accidently hit revert! Now I cant remove?
<genii-around> Possibly an .iso file just copied to a cd instead of burned there as a cd image
<jbmigel> _2 maybe you could try switching the driver from radeon to vesa in your xorg.conf... vesa drivers real crap but maybe it will work for this?
<_2> soreau http://pastebin.com/f7a581baf
<soreau> ! wubi | redline565353
<ubottu> redline565353: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<_2> jbmigel heh there isn't an xorg.conf at this point.
<heatmzzr> can someone tell me what codec i need for mplayer to play mms streams?
<soreau> _2: Try xrandr --output LVDS --auto --right-of VGA-0
<_2> jbmigel so if i generate one with the  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command  where do i add the driver ?
<jbmigel> _2 darn dood i give up eh? maybe you wernt meant to use that external monitor tonight...
<soreau> jbmigel: lol
<_2> soreau xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1680x1200 (desired size 2304x800)
<_2> jbmigel maybe.
<bartek> Ok, it looks like my port forwarding isn't working at all. Sigh
<_2> jbmigel but i do thank you for trying.
<jbmigel> _2 np pal good luck!
<_2> jbmigel if it had been easy i whould never have asked.
<soreau> _2: You really need glxinfo dude. I will assume (since you refuse to install it) that glxinfo -l|grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE will say 2048
<pawan1234> hi
<_2> soreau wait
<kc8tpz> will it work to dual boot with vista if /boot is the first partition instead of windows?  my drive is too big to have it at the back with the rest of the linux stuff
<pawan> hi
<chrish> #sdl
<baz> is there a command to search all irc channels on this server that have *ubuntu* in their name?
<pawan> when is the next release coming
<soreau> _2: And in this event you will need an xorg.conf and a Virtual line in it defining 2048
<nOgAnOo> type /list ubuntu
<_2> soreau i didn't refuse to install it.  i said i wouldn't install it for only the info on which driver   if i need it i'll install it.
<nOgAnOo> g'night all
<soreau> _2: In any event, you will have to lower the resolution of one if not both of your monitors
<_2> soreau but one more thing.  i don't want "dual head"  i just want the external to work.  no lcd at all.
<chrish> #firefox
<bonny> hi
<soreau> _2: In that case, you mean clone?
<bonny> no
<_2> no.  i mean put xorg on the external
<bonny> hi
<baz> nOgAnOo, i'm glad u understood the question, my phrasing was a little wierd... when I run that command I get a list of zero? Not even this channel is listed... any ideas why that is?
<soreau> _2: Well I'll try to give you a xrandr command for that
<_2> soreau clone would be ok,  if it has to be to get it to work.  but all i want is xorg on the crt
<Mr_Goodkat> does smb use ubuntu netbook remix?
<spasticteapot> I'm having a devil of a time with my M-Audio Audiophile USB soundcard. I've tried almost everything.
<spasticteapot> Anyone know what I can do?
<heatmzzr> can someone tell me what codec i need for mplayer to play mms streams?
<_2> soreau and what was the "mesa" package ?
<soreau> _2: Scroll back
<cpro> hi
<ScottG489> Is there a configureation file that System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts edits?
<cpro> i want to increase my root partition
<cpro> can anybody plz help
<ScottG489> cpro: distro?
<pawan> when is the next release coming
<cpro> ubuntu
<_2> too far
<histo> !release | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<cpro> scottG489 ubuntu
<_2> i can only scroll 200 lines
<histo> pawan: its alpha 4 right now
<soreau> _2: Try the same command substituting --right-of for --same-as
<ScottG489> cpro: uuuh damn whats the name of the program....GParted. Get gparted, burn it to a disk and then boot from it
<_2> soreau   http://pastebin.com/f307e894c
<cpro> ScottG489 so is it possible to increase my / partion without dameging my system
<cpro> ScottG489 so it wont disturb my system right
<cpro> ??
<ScottG489> cpro: Your really in luck because I just did this to increase my swap partition so I could hibernate
<ScottG489> cpro: Nope, but they do recommend that you back up your system.
<_2> soreau no change with the same-as command.
<soreau> _2: Well you don't even have dri working
<cpro> ScottG489 so takin backup will save every setting right even the eclipse
<soreau> _2: Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cpro> ??
<_2> soreau crt is still three baby blue vertical panels
<pawan> anyone from india
<cpro> pawan yeah
<Lucifer_Cat> technically
<cpro> pawan yeah i m from india
<perlsyntax> anyone use pgtk in here?
<ScottG489> cpro: Hibernate cant write to a swap file partition (which I made) so i made a larger partition for my swap. but now i cant hibernate right :( lol
<tritium> pawan, cpro:  location is irrelevant to the topic of ubuntu support
<baz> anyone know an irc command to list all channels that contain *ubuntu*
<ScottG489> cpro: eclipse?
<ScottG489> Is there a configureation file that System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts edits?
<perlsyntax> i not sure how to run my own pygtk program i  made?
<Lucifer_Cat> pawan: why do you need to ask?
<cpro> ScottG489 i mean all the softwares
<_2> soreau http://pastebin.com/f3c7d2d0f
<cpro> tritium i agree
<cpro> :)
<soreau> _2: You aren't using ubuntu?
<perlsyntax> ?
<_2> soreau no, that lappy is debain lenny.   that was said many times.
<ScottG489> cpro: Well the thing is, when changing a partitions size something can do wrong and your data can get messed up. It is generally pretty safe though. I didnt back up my system when I resized my partitions
<francis> importing time and then printing ctime in python gives me AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'ctime'. What am I doing wrongly ? Help
<soreau> _2: I hadn't been with you from the start. May I ask why you're asking here?
<G-Blunted> is there a graphical application to extract .tar.gz files?
<_2> soreau cause the folks in #debian aren't any help
<cpro> is anybody over here can help me with eclipse
<ScottG489> cpro: What are you trying to resize for?
<soreau> _2: Why not try #yourdriver?
<_2> soreau and i was in here helping,  and thought i would work on my one.
<_2> soreau #yourdriver ?
<_2> #ati ?
<cpro> ScottG489 i had problem in disk space for a time beeing i have deleted some of my files to get the things working
<_2> errr #radion
<cpro> ScottG489 i will increase my / partition l8r
<ScottG489> cpro: ok good luck
<spaceBARbarian> i compiled a program but bash wont let me run it, keeps saying permission denied, anyknow who why ?
<cpro> ScottG489 thanks
<spaceBARbarian> i tried chmod but it doesnt do anything
<spaceBARbarian> ls
<ScottG489> Is there a configureation file that System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts edits?
<cpro> can anybody tell me how to get ejb development on eclipse
<matt____> When trying to setup vlc telnet interface, I get main interface error: socket bind error (Permission denied)
<_2> soreau what i asked origenally was, does anyone know how to setup xorg.conf for when it "doesn't just work"    and the chase was on...
<cpro> can anybody tell me how to get ejb development on eclipse my eclipse version is 3.2
<soreau> _2: Anyway, have you tried the monitor config tool for your DE?
<kaiden> Hoping someone can point me in the right direction, i'm trying to install to a raid array however ubuntu 8.10 live cd can't see my array, i have access to drivers for the array but haven't a clue how i would get those injected in without rebuilding the kernel
<kaiden> Any ideas?
<_2> soreau my de ?    umm i don't think twm comes with a monitor config tool
<metalpres> is there a way to force a device to keep the same id number on boot,  by id number i meant the id number thats listed when you use the command 'xinput list'
<soreau> _2: Then you're definitely asking in the wrong channel ;)
<_2> soreau heh.  because it's not gnome either huh ?  :)
<metalpres> i have a gamepad that requires me to use a certain command everytime i boot for it to work properly but the command requires entering the id number, but the id number changes everytime to I cant set it to just do it automatically
<soreau> _2: Go show the radeon guys your x log, be patient. They're much more qualified to solve both your video related issues
<_2> soreau but you did see the glxinfo output i pastebined ?
<soreau> _2: Yea, that was wrong and bad
<spaceBARbarian> can someoen help me with bash / gcc problems please
<_2> wrong and bad ???
<mneptok> _2: have you run xfix>
<mneptok> ?
<soreau> _2: It wasn't the output I asked for but it did reveal that your drivers aren't working correctly which is why I asked for x log and i really don't know what's going on. So I will suggest to you now #radeon
<redline565353> does anyone know if you can install linux fully from inside wubi?
<usser_> G-Blunted, gnome's built in file-roller does it just fine
<Glassworks> how can i fix all my windows opening at 0'0
<_2> mneptok nope.  no such command.
<mneptok> _2: boot to recovery mode
<ScottG489> Glassworks: what window managerdo you have?
<Glassworks> oh
<Glassworks> gnome
<G-Blunted> i have xfce :(
<_2> soreau thanks,   really glad you gave a stab at it.
<mneptok> Glassworks: most likely your WM is Metacity or Compiz
<_2> mneptok ?
<Glassworks> right compiz
<Glassworks> sorry
<_2> mneptok errr ummm why ?
<eater9> hi - my screen gets very dim whenever I change consoles or suspend and resume my laptop; i have to use the brightness controls to bring it back up. How can I fix that?
<mneptok> _2: boot the machine. look for the "Press <ESC> to enter the GRUB menu" prompt. do so. choose recovery mode.
<ScottG489> Glassworks: Hm, I think metacity is gnomes window manager. I could be wrong. I use compiz. I would know how to solve your problem with compiz but otherwise I don't know if there is a way to fix that in metacity
<_2> mneptok there isn't a recovery mode.   why do you want me to do that ?
<mneptok> _2: because that's where the xfix command lives, which will re-write a sane X config for you.
<spaceBARbarian> can someoen help me with bash / gcc problems please
<mneptok> _2: if you have no recovery mode, your installation is very, very broken.
<ScottG489> Glassworks: The only thing I can tell you is that I would strongly recommend you get compiz
<Glassworks> ScottG489 i am using it
<_2> mneptok no.   i use lilo.  installation is not broken
<spaceBARbarian> i compiled a program but bash wont let me run it, cannot execute binary files, anyone know why ?
<mneptok> _2: why lilo?
<ScottG489> Glassworks: oh you do have compiz?
<Glassworks> yes
<_2> mneptok no partitions.
<crdlb> mneptok: he's using debian but has come here anyway
 * mneptok blinks
<trygg> is it possible to open something in nautilus with a "wildcard"?
<mneptok> Debian questions in Debian channels is best.
<trygg> so if i open .jpg it tells the program to open "feh -option file | whatever" ?
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here know how to change my default ALSA soundcard?
<soreau> crdlb: xD
<_2> mneptok well one would think so.  but not when they don't even try to help.
<_2> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soreau> I was just about to say it
<Glassworks> its only some windows that open at 0,0 on the desktop
<spaceBARbarian> i compiled a program but bash wont let me run it, cannot execute binary files, anyone know why ?
<mneptok> _2: but that's not a good reason to impose on another community of users.
<ScottG489> Glassworks:  oh lol. well thats your window manager. gnome is your desktop environment. Your gonna want to head over to #compiz-fusion for help with your window manager. Though ill answer your question really quick right now. Go to ccsm>place windows
<_2> spasticteapot there used to be a command on that on the  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting page iirc
<spaceBARbarian> PLEASE HELP
<_2> mneptok i'm not imposing.   you know i'm a regular here.
<spaceBARbarian> i compiled a program but bash wont let me run it, gives error : cannot execute binary files, anyone know why ?
<mneptok> _2: if that's so, why not just switch to Ubuntu?
<mneptok> _2: end of problem
<_2> mneptok i'm using ubuntu
 * soreau blinks
<_2> can't a guy have more than one os....  sheez
<failers> :P
<spasticteapot> mneptok: Because Ubuntu's devs have a nasty habit of going for gargantuan things (like a special multimedia-optimized version of Ubuntu) instead of making sure that DVDs will actually play on everyone's computer.
<spasticteapot> _2: I think I blew up my volume control.
<_2> spaceBARbarian sounds like you are calling it in an odd way....    . filename    or  sh filename   or something.
<mneptok> spasticteapot: uhhhh ... do you actually know WHY DVDs don;t play?
<chrish> #firefox
<_2> spasticteapot sudo alsamixer
<spasticteapot> mneptok: It says I've got the appropriate deCSS plugins.
<mneptok> spasticteapot: are you willing to pay the licensing fee to the DVD consortium for every Ubuntu user? if not, please sit down. ;)
<Glassworks> hum
<spasticteapot> Then why are there umpteen dozen DVD-related tools?
<mneptok> spasticteapot: they are illegal.
<baz> is there a way to show the most recently modified file on the entire file system?
<mneptok> spasticteapot: and anyone that distrnutes them in a base installation will be sued out of existance.
<spasticteapot> Then what does libdvdread3 do?
<mneptok> *distributes
<_2> spasticteapot there are non-protected non-restrivted DVD's too you know.
<spasticteapot> It says it will do CSS descrambling.
<mneptok> spasticteapot: it reads the ISO approved DVD format. after decryption.
<spasticteapot> Hmm.
<_2> baz  find -anewer   or somesuch
<mneptok> spasticteapot: what repo is libdvdread3 in? (hint: it ain't a repo that's gonna get Mark sued out of existence)
<spasticteapot> _2: I ran alsamixer, and it says I'm using my default soundcard.
<_2> baz anyway find does timestamp checking too
<baz> _2, how come find doesn't have proper instructions
<_2> spasticteapot mmmm ok.   and did you set the correct one to default and restart alsa ?
<spasticteapot> mneptok: Probably the "We're not liable" repository. It's a moot point, because it quite simply won't work.
<spaceBARbarian> okay so i compiled a program using gcc, its compiled and LINKEd, but when i try to do ./programname. i get a permission denied, then i did sudo -s ./programname, and i get cannot execute binary file
<_2> baz  man find   # if you mena the non-GNU -switch crap   i don't know.  and a lot of   or should is say most gui crap is that way anymore
<_2> why developers don't like standards,  i have no clue
<baz> _2, you know what, i just realised that it was that NAS distro again, when i run it on my ubuntu its perfect
<_2> but short options should be  -s  and long opetions should be --switch
<mneptok> spasticteapot: VLC
<spasticteapot> mneptok: Tried it. Won't work.
<spasticteapot> Jackie Chan's Rumble In The Bronx flatly refused to play on my PC.
<_2> vlc is gooder than beer
<trygg> is it possible to make a .bat-equivalent? cant seem to figure out how to make nautilus open this the right way
<spasticteapot> _2: How do you change a default soundcard in alsamixer? (I just read the MAN page.)
<_2> and you can quote me on that.
<failers> trygg: its called bash
<failers> in linux
<trygg> yeah, how do i save as one so to say? :D
<failers> google it and you will find alot of guides
<usser> trygg, not only possible, its encouraged
<baz> is there a way to filter a command's "--help" text? For example if I only needed help on the -e switch for ssh: ssh --help e
<spaceBARbarian> PLEASE HELP: i compiled a program using gcc, its compiled and LINKED, But when i try to do ./programname , i get a "permission denied", then i did "sudo -s ./programname", and i get "cannot execute binary file"
<_2> spasticteapot not in alsamixer.  that's just the volume control.   you change the default card with a few commands...  that page i pointed you at should say what they are.
<Charevian> good good
<Charevian> hey all
<papna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases claims that Jaunty will have Pidgin 2.6, which is bogus (that may or may not exist by April, if nothing else). Is there someone who knows what software Jaunty will include who can correct the list in the article?
<_2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting spasticteapot   that one
<trygg> i just want a file to open in a specific way, cant see why nautilus should have problem with that
<RussM> spaceBARbarian, type "file ./programname" -- what does it say?
<usser> trygg, its not as much about the extension as it is about content of the file and its permissions. every file whose first line is #!/bin/bash will be a shell script
<redline565353> guys i got another question, i'm currently installing ubuntu with wubi.... but is there a way i can "get rid of windows"?
<Charevian> Baz: command --help | grep <test u want to grep>
<comcastscott> good evening. Anybody else having issues opening the account window in Pidgin? I've googled pidgin issues with 8.1 and haven't found it listed.
<usser> redline565353, install normally
<redline565353> cant
<sara_> Commuter Plane Crashes in Buffalo
<redline565353> no cd drive
<_2> trygg filename.extention means nothing in linux
<usser> redline565353, in that case no, wubi relies on windows, you can boot ubuntu from a usb stick
<baz> Charevian, oh yeah! grep yet again! Is there anything it can't do? Probably the second most useful command after......................................ssh of course....
<trygg> ah, got it.
<_2> baz  it doesn't cook
<usser> baz, oh, careful there, second most useful command is find :)
<spaceBARbarian> RussM: "./cse473-ipc: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped "
<Charevian> baz indeed, its usefull for everything :p
<_2> baz another you will like is    less
<Charevian> usser: no thats the third ... first comes ssh then grep and then find
<LionAthlete74> whats up
<Charevian> hey LionAthlete74! :)
<_2> Charevian mv here. then ....
<LionAthlete74> hey
<_2> Charevian sorry.  mc
<usser> shoot :) my rankings stat are outdated
<LionAthlete74> who in here does not have a clan and needs one just asking
<trygg> so just #!/bin/bash , enter, the command, and thats it?
<usser> a clan, for what
<LionAthlete74> Halo 3
<spaceBARbarian> PLEASE HELP: i compiled a program using gcc, its compiled and LINKED, But when i try to do ./programname , i get a "permission denied", then i did "sudo -s ./programname", and i get "cannot execute binary file"
<LionAthlete74> possibly Halo 2
<Charevian> LionAthlete74: just leave if u play windows games :+
<usser> trygg, yes command on the new line
<RussM> spaceBARbarian, Well, that certainly seems like it should run.
<LionAthlete74> no this is on x box live
<Charevian> also microshit :+
<LionAthlete74> my computer is too slow for computer games
<trygg> nautilus complaints that it cant find the program when i select it though
<Charevian> LionAthlete74: if your pc is to slow to game, just install ubuntu :)
<spasticteapot> _2: Is this the correct syntax? options snd-snd_usb_audio index=0
<spasticteapot> options snd-snd_hda_intel index=1
<LionAthlete74> thanks but no thanks
<Charevian> and LionAthlete74 almost everyone on this channel hates Windows and Microsoft ...
<usser> trygg, you have to make your script executable, chmod +x scriptname
<_2> LionAthlete74 non-sense  we played games when 8086 came out.
<spaceBARbarian> RussM: I know i have no idea wtf is going on :(
<trygg> hm, still no dice
<LionAthlete74> last time i installed something it made everything turn white
<trygg> well, it opens but it wont run
<RussM> spaceBARbarian, What does "ldd ./programname" give you?
<LionAthlete74> like micheal jackson's skin
<spaceBARbarian> RussM: could it have anything to do with me using VBOX ?
<Charevian> lol!
<trygg> i guess the *.rar isnt likeable
<_2> spasticteapot honestly,  i don't know.   i have only help with that one time.
<usser> trygg, can you elaborate, what opens and what doesnt work? what are you trying to do?
<RussM> spaceBARbarian, That I can't answer, since I haven't tried VBox yet.
<Charevian> probably we can make an U-Box x64 / x32 ...
<Charevian> i just bought one
<spaceBARbarian> RussM: "ldd: warning: you do not have execution permission for `./cse473-ipc'"
<LionAthlete74> any way i am new to halocharts.com so does anyone know how this works
<trygg> trying to do "unrar p -inul filename.rar | mplayer -" when clicking on a .rar
<Charevian> but no hair on my head is thinking about getting microsoft hard/software...
<spasticteapot> LionAthlete74: The only thing we do with Xboxes here is try to make clusters out of them.
<RussM> So, what's "ls -l cse473-ipc" show/
<Charevian> just deleted it from my laptop
<spasticteapot> Hooray for microsoft-subsidized hardware!
<LionAthlete74> define clusters
<Miesco> When is the next release?
<spaceBARbarian> RussM: "-rw-rw-rw- 1 root root 13584 2009-02-13 00:16 cse473-ipc"
<Charevian> Miesco:  i dont know
<usser> trygg, and how do you run it? right clicking on the file? there's a way to add context right-click menus in nautilus
<Miesco> 9.4?
<LionAthlete74> define clusters
<Miesco> april?
<spasticteapot> LionAthlete74: Multiple computers connected via high-speed LAN (gigabit ethernet, for example) working in tandem as a single processor to deal with gargantuan computing tasks.
<RussM> spaceBARbarian, Well, then just try "chmod +x cse473-ipc"
<trygg> usser: yeah thats what im trying to do, just not sure how to tell nautilus to input whatever .rar with filename,
<baz> hehe, i like how no one disputes SSH is the best command and its only a matter of whats second...
<Charevian> whahaha...
<trygg> usser: i put in *.rar now, but i guess thats not right
<_2> Charevian hate is such a strong word,   i don't hate M$,  i wouldn't use it if i had to throw all my computers away or use it.   but i don't hate it.  it has it's place.   i'm just not alowed to mention where that place is in a familey freindly channel
<spasticteapot> If you want to model, say, what would happen if we dropped a nuke on Steve Ballmer's house, you'd need a cluster. A big one.
<Scunizi> spasticteapot: like irc :)
<Charevian> i liked to see him quit from irc... :)
<RussM> spaceBARbarian, Thought I'm not sure why gcc would create it w/o the execute bit on it.
<usser> trygg, try putting $1 instead
<trygg> alright
<spaceBARbarian> RussM: i did that, it doesnt change anything
<spasticteapot> Scunizi: IIRC, internet relay chat servers aren't really a cluster - they work far more independently.
<RussM> spaceBARbarian, Try this... copy it to /tmp, then chmod +x it there.
<Charevian> _2:  ok, ok, you don't mean it bad :p
<_2> :)
<Charevian> _2:  i just don't like windows or M$  ;)
<trygg> usser: wonderful, thats what i was looking for. what do you call it anyway, wildcard?
<RussM> spaceBARbarian, I'm going to take a guess that for some reason, you're on a filesystem mounted with a mask that precludes execute...
<Charevian> its everything but not stable ;)
<spaceBARbarian> RussM: nice work lol, i totally forgot that i was working out of my Share folder in Vbox
<spaceBARbarian> haha what a dumb move
<_2> trygg  there are two basic wildcards in the linux shell   ?  and  *   ? will match any single chat and * matches everything
<spaceBARbarian> thanks for the help
<RussM> spaceBARbarian, np
<_2> s=chat=char=
<usser> trygg, thats an environment variable, anything that starts with $ is a variable for bash, $1, $2 etc are arguments to the script, ie scriptname hello world, inside the script $1 would expand as hello and $2 would be world
<Charevian> hmm _2, be right back, have to restart, just installed ubuntu in time i chatted here :p
<trygg> usser: guess i'll have to read up on some guides :)
<Charevian> so cya in some minutes.
<Mr_Goodkat> smb using ubuntu netbook remix?
<_2> ok
<usser> trygg, yea bash is powerful, much more powerful than window batch files, there are linux distributions out there whose entire package management system is written in bash
<trygg> anyway, cedega is still the best way to go if you want to wine a 2d dx9 game, right?
<Anacranom> #cedega
<FancyPants> hello
<Titan8990> !appdb | trygg
<ubottu> trygg: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<FancyPants> first time here! Hello!
<_2> it tic's me off that i can't pastebin some things.   like if there are more than 100 lines
<Anacranom> !ask | FancyPants
<ubottu> FancyPants: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Titan8990> _2, 100 lines is a lot for someone on irc to read....
<FancyPants> will note thank you
<tonyyarusso> _2: Bug in the pastebin you're using or something?
<Anacranom> FancyPants, good to meet you, this is a busy chanel, please be precise, if you need more look me up
<FancyPants> will do thank you
<_2> tonyyarusso not sure, it's pastebinit.py from the repos
<_2> tonyyarusso it's probably my connection speed.  there isn't one.
<Mr_Goodkat> _2 you can use http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<FancyPants> just going to sit back and watch for a bit
<deepz> anyone aware of ffwrap??
 * sara_ is amaised http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_accidents_and_incidents_involving_commercial_aircraft#2009 was allready updated
<tonyyarusso> !away > nick|away
<ubottu> nick|away, please see my private message
<_2> Mr_Goodkat i don't think it's the remote,  i think it's the script
 * sara_ is sorry she posted in the wrong box
<usser> hm
<usser> where'd everybody go?
<FancyPants> still here
<Anacranom> usser, netsplit?
<usser> no doesnt look like it
<usser> man i've never seen this channel so quiet
<FancyPants> Hi my name  is Fancy Pants and I use Ubuntu
<FancyPants> LOL
<usser> well looks like our work here supporting users is done, everyone's happy. we can go home now
<_2> :)
<dayo2> tgif
<Anacranom> yay!
<Anacranom> so 8.04 has NO more issues,,, we're good... G'night
<deepz> anyone aware of ffwrap??
<baz> i am now deepz
<deepz> i have problem in compiling
<Titan8990> !ask | deepz
<ubottu> deepz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alap> hi, can any one help to solve my problem relating driver installation using modprobe?????
<_2> http://pastebin.com/f42df83b9
<Titan8990> !ask | alap
<ubottu> alap: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Anacranom> alap, sound issues possibly?
<Anacranom> and true-dat Titan8990
<alap> hi, i am trying to install driver using modprobe but unable to do so getting error as FATAL: Error inserting serial_lcd (/lib/modules/2.6.24-23-386/extra/serial_lcd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) so can anyone help me to get out of here.
<Anacranom> alap, using 8.10?
<Titan8990> alap, pastebin the results of:  sudo dmesg
<deepz>  gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<alap> when i yes
<alap> yes
<_2> dmesg works without sudo
<deepz> i have installed gtk packages
<Titan8990> deepz, that looks like its looking for the gtk packages in its source directory
<_2> deepz look like it's looking for gtk2-dev  or some such
<Titan8990> deepz, but thats not enough info to say for sure
<Anacranom> 2.6.24~ looks like 8.04
<Titan8990> deepz, and yes, you do need the -dev whenever compiling
<deepz> ok let me check
<Titan8990> !compile | deepz
<ubottu> deepz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<redline565353> ok i've got another problem.... tried to boot into ubuntu from the install with wubi but keep crashing/freezeing with the last message "too much work for irq3"
<CorbinFox> is there a program to stream audio from my computer over the net?
<Titan8990> redline565353, try adding this to your kernel boot line:  acpi=off nopic
<redline565353> how would i do that?
<Titan8990> redline565353, do that by pressing "e" at the grub screen with ubuntu highlighted
<rip_> whats the command in terminal to remove a directory, all its files, and daughter directories?
<redline565353> k
<Titan8990> redline565353, then you highlight kernel line and press e again
<bernz> CorbinFox, probably something like 'icecast' or some shoutcast server variant
<_2> rip_ rm
<Titan8990> redline565353, edit, enter to save, b to boot it
<Scunizi> rip_: rm -rf <path>
<rip_> CorbinFox: icecast works great
<CorbinFox> i'll check those out
<rip_> Scunizi: thx, thats what i was looking for
<RonDutt> How can I rsync over ssh without carrying over the permissions?
<maxime> hi everyone :D
<_2> rip_ note -f is force   you may not what or need that
<bernz> CorbinFox, yeah, look into 'icecast' as first pick
<alap> Titan8990: yes i checked with dmesg also but i am getting following lines as 1) serial_lcd: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel. 2) serial_lcd: Unknown symbol usb_serial_register. 3) serial_lcd: Unknown symbol usb_serial_deregister. so please specify me what to do
<Titan8990> RonDutt, check the --perms option, not certain
<_2> rip_ the logical oppisite is -i interactive
<JamesG> Hi. I'm on a machine which was installed as a server.. ie, no X.. ie, Googling = tricky. Can anyone tell me how to convert this into a machine which inits straight into X?
<jeff__> can  i know rm rf can use like low format or not?
<Titan8990> !pastebin | alap
<ubottu> alap: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Titan8990> alap, upload the whole dmesg there
<_2> jeff__ you want shred
<rip_> _2: didnt know about -i, but -rf was what i was trying to remember.  -i makes more sense
<maxime> I like this chan, pretty friendly
<_2> rip_ debian based distros generally don't alias the rm command so -f generally isn't needed or wanted
<redline565353> ok i pressed e to edit the kernal and i got "<OOTFLAGS=syncio" do i put a space?
 * rip_ cheers maxime
<Titan8990> that was what the entire kernel line said?
<bernz> JamesG, if you've already installed and set up X, probably just add 'startx' to the end of one of your startup scripts (look in /etc/rc?.d/*
<redline565353> no thats after the rootflags bit i didnt scroll back to see rest
<_2> rip_ redhat based distros generally "did" alias rm="rm -i"   so -f was needed to counter act the -i
<rip_> _2: ooooh ok, gotchya
<usser> JamesG, did u install x server?
<Titan8990> redline565353, yes, put a space, but it usually ends in:  splash quiet
<Titan8990> redline565353, I have never used wubi though
<JamesG> bernz: I haven't yet. I assume that, since there's a desktop version, there might be a package I can use.
<alap> Titan8990, http://paste.ubuntu.com/117539/
<rip_> _2: yea the last time i did any file manipulation was back in like 2000 on redhat
<rip_> _2: using shell**
<usser> JamesG, you generally don want to install gnome or any metapackage like ubuntu-desktop on a server it has so much cruft
<bernz> JamesG, yep, i just can't think of the package name off-hand (it's probably not simply 'x')
<JamesG> I did manage to do some googling via links (happy happy joy joy), and it appears to suggest the ubuntu-desktop package
<JamesG> usser: It was installed as a server, I'm converting it to a desktop
<bernz> oh yeah, perhaps xfce is lightweight enough
<JamesG> I don't need lightweight :)
<Titan8990> alap, thats code?
<usser> JamesG, oh then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should do
<_2> rip_ yeah  that's why i mentioned it.   many people cut their teeth on rh# and now they just default to rm -f  everything
<JamesG> Roger that
<Titan8990> alap, was looking for dmesg
<Titan8990> alap, did you compile the module from source?
<Guest56595> does any1 know how to change the permissions on a locked file system file???
<Anacranom> Guest56595, what is the path?
<Guest56595> any1 here?
<Guest56595> im tryn to put VPNC on my comp and its lockd
 * _2 thinks Guest56595 can't see
<redline565353> ok i've done that and now i'm in busybox what do i do next ?
<Guest56595> what do u mean i cant see
<RussM> Guest56595, VPNC? What's VPNC, and what do you mean by "locked"?
<ScottG489> What command actually opens up the Network Connections window in ubuntu?
<Anacranom> Guest56595, you have to be more elaborate with the question
<alap> Titan8990, http://paste.ubuntu.com/117542/
<Titan8990> Guest56595, remove noapic , keep acpi=off , doesn't work swap it. Is this new hardware?
<bernz> ( VPNC == virtual private network computer? :-D ) i'm guessing 'VNC' is what was intended, or?
<Titan8990> alap, did you compile this module from source?
<RussM> bernz, Maybe Cisco's VPN client?
<alap> Titan8990, yes
<Titan8990> alap, where did you get it?
<pegal_linux> konichiwa
<bernz> RussM, i dunno... your guess is as good as mine
<lvlefisto> !jp | pegal_linux
<ubottu> pegal_linux: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Guest56595> sry, Virtual p... network, its a program and i cant get it to ope... i dwn lwded it thre a terminal and i cant get to it
<GBGames> I have a laptop that is still using 7.04, and I want to upgrade to 7.10. When I try to do so through the update manager, it tells me no valid mirror found, apparently because it simply replaces feisty with gutsy while leaving the old-releases instead of getting them from a valid URL.
<bernz> VPN then
<GBGames> Any ideas of what I need to do?
<alap> Titan8990, its pl2303 code I had modified it with my view for learning purpose
<Guest56595> did i explain it good enough?
<Guest56595> lol
<Titan8990> alap, you may be in the wrong channel for that
<smokinjoe> Can anyone help I am trying to connect my vista laptop to Samba, I have my host name for my ubuntu machine but what password do I use, the one I used to set up Samba or Ubuntu?
<RussM> Guest56595, OK, I'm guessing cisco's VPN client. So, you downloaded it in a terminal, but you can't get it to install? Still have the terminal open? What kind of file is it?
<_2> GBGames yeah  manually change the sources.list and then try
<Scunizi> !upgrade | GBGames
<ubottu> GBGames: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<GBGames> Scunizi: Those upgrade notes aren't helpful for 7.04->7.10
<_2> Scunizi won't work for him.   he'll have to edit his sources.list
<bernz> Guest56595, okay, what did you mean by 'locked'?
<RussM> Guest56595, Does the filename end with ".tar.gz"?
<garbo> hello, i have tried to install 8.10 with 7gb for the root partition and 3 gbs for the home partition and 1 gb for the swap during half way of the installation i get  a hdd error, Is it because i need more space for the root partition?
<alap> Titan8990, its drivrr  code for pl2303 serial cable
<Scunizi> GBGames: separate your home to it's own partition and install the remainder of the system fresh..
<_2> garbo absolutely not.
<smokinjoe> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<fiasco|home> hey whats a driver I can install so my vista box can read my ext3 partition external hard drive
<_2> garbo rootfs need only have enough room for the system and the primary packages.   thus 5g is more than enough
<Titan8990> alap, yeah, but if you are trying to modify code and get it to work, you most likely want to be talking to other programmers
<garbo> _2; than why do i only get that error with ubuntu? i tried 8.10 and 8.4  same thing but when i tried pclinuxos it instead fine with the same space
<Guest56595> RussM i messaged u
<smokinjoe> Trying to map a network drive anyone?
<Titan8990> !ask | smokinjoe
<ubottu> smokinjoe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fiasco|home> smokinjoe: yes but samba is slower
<_2> garbo dont know why you get a disk error.  probably the install disk and not the target.   maybe not enough ram ?     but the target spaces well exceeds the needed.
<bernz> smokinjoe, since you have only two options, you might as well try each in turn
<Guest56595> SmokenJoe me2! if u find nething out u should message it to me
<smokinjoe> What should I use??
<quibbler> fiasco|home: look here: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<bernz> smokinjoe, but you can be certain by understanding a little more
<garbo> _2: i have 1gb of ram  and the 8.10 disk is new its from shipit
<badfish69> how can i create a dvd disc out of mpeg files?
<Titan8990> smokinjoe, ftp :)
<garbo> _2: every other distro works fine its just ubuntu  weird @_@
<smokinjoe> I want to map a network drive on my vista laptop
<_2> garbo i installed ubuntu 6.6 on a p1 with 128m ram and 2g hdd    so it's not the space.
<bernz> smokinjoe, i think you'll want to use your samba password, because i think what you're trying to do is get samba to pretend to be windows-friendly, so it needs an authorization (windows networking)... i could be wrong, but you'll never know unless you read about it at the samba homesite... :-D
<Guest56595> RUSSM ru there?
<Titan8990> smokinjoe, webDAV, if you want it to be fast
<smokinjoe> I tried connecting to ubuntu-desktop
<mib_hjbqwz> can someone open the package manager and see it they can search for something called kvm. I found it when i was on the live cd but now i installed ubuntu and cant find it so i would like someone else to try
<usser> badfish69, try devede
<oss> What command actually opens up the Network Connections window in ubuntu?
<alap> Titan8990, yes you are right but i am asking about error message at the time of modprobe because if there is any problem in program den it will not work but it will get installed atleast
<_2> garbo if ubuntu ever requires 7g of rootfs just to install.  i'll stop supporting it.
<badfish69> i fotgot all about devede
<badfish69> thanks
<garbo> _2: so space is not a problem than what coud it be,,,,,,, it actually installed inside windows but with live installer it did not
<_2> garbo idk.    have you tried the "alternate install" iso ?
<joshjtl> is VLC qt, or gtk?
<Titan8990> alap, did you build that against your current running kernel source code?
<joshjtl> i was about to install it, and it wanted to install a bunch of qt libs... i was surprised
<oss> <
<garbo> _2: that's a problem i don't have any spare cds :-( i am only using the ones i got from the mail
<quibbler> mib_hjbqwz: i have kvm in synaptic
<usser> joshjtl, they switched from wxwidgets to qt in 0.9
<joshjtl> oh lame
<mib_hjbqwz> what would be causing it to nt show up on mine?
<bernz> smokinjoe, you mean you want a linux drive to appear on your vista machine as a drive letter?
<Titan8990> alap, no idea on the last two errors but if I had to guess I would say that the first error was due the module not being compiled with the kernel source...
<Titan8990> alap, other than that wild guess, I don't think I will be of much help
<alap> Titan8990, yes its giving warning messages at registration of driver but kernel is building module without any error
<mib_hjbqwz> and how do i check what my kernal version is
<Anacranom> alap, Titan8990 ,  2.6.24~ looks like older kernel, what you trying to compile to?
<garbo> _2: is installing inside windows and live installer the same things? performance wise?
<Titan8990> Anacranom, not that old, 2.6.29-r3 is the latest stable....
<atom^x> mib_hjbqwz, uname  -a
<quibbler> mib_hjbqwz: to check  your kernal:  uname -a
<redline565353> i'm going to give up i think i never had any problems installing all diff versions apart from a few drivers but now cant even get up and running :(
<_2> joshjtl the version of vlc in dapper isn't dependant on either qt or gtk
<Titan8990> redline565353, i blame wubi
<garbo> do you get the same performance if you install via wubi?
<redline565353> i dont know what to do then cos my cd drive dont work and i cant boot from usb :/
<_2> garbo no.  you will take a performance hit when you install within wubi
<garbo> _2: ok thanks
<alap> Anacranom, trying to compile a driver
<quibbler> garbo: no
<mib_hjbqwz> is this the newest one Linux Ubuntu 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 06:42:44 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux?
<Titan8990> redline565353, virtualbox
<Anacranom> Titan8990, yes, but big difference when 8.04 uses .24 and 8.10 uses .27, and lots of things broke in 8.10
<usser> mib_hjbqwz, im on 2.6.27-11 here
<BIAF> Hi, anyone know the best ubuntu channel to get help in relation to ISPConfig / Ubuntu
<atom^x> mib_hjbqwz,  dont think so
<redline565353> but wont that have about the same performance as windows?
<_2> usser 2.6.15-53-686 here :)))
<Titan8990> redline565353, lol yes, but not if you run something like fluxbox
<BIAF> @ me usser?
<mib_hjbqwz> o, i had ubuntu installed earlier and it updated the kernal and then i reinstalled it
<mib_hjbqwz> how do i update the ernal?
<mib_hjbqwz> kernal*
<Titan8990> mib_hjbqwz, update manager
<mib_hjbqwz> Titan8990: thanks
<Titan8990> mib_hjbqwz, np
<garbo> Anacranom: what broke in 8.10
<bernz> smokinjoe, perhaps the best thing to do is read about smb.conf
<mib_hjbqwz> could an older kernal be causing kvm not be listed in the package manager?
<_2> mib_hjbqwz or apt-get dist-upgrade
<Anacranom> garbo, lots
<usser> mib_hjbqwz, most likely you dont have some repositories enabled, multiverse, universe?
<bernz> smokinjoe, or maybe read about SWAT (samba web administration tool)
<_2> mib_hjbqwz that will update the kernel if there is a newer version in the same release
<redline565353> would you know why my cd drive boots from my "backup xp cd" and wont read linux ones properly?
<IX26> exit
<_2> redline565353 not burned correctly ?
<mib_hjbqwz> _2: i am just using the update manager and doing them all
<redline565353> they burned the same way same prog they work on this comp but only xp cd does on other
<_2> redline565353 or the xp cd may just bounce to the hidden partition and the boot actually happen there
<_2> mib_hjbqwz k
<djhash> redline565353: old computer?
<redline565353> it's an advent 6418 about 4 years old
<mib_hjbqwz> usser: all them are checked, just not source code
<quibbler> mib_hjbqwz: use synaptic
<papna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases claims that Jaunty will have Pidgin 2.6, which is bogus (that may or may not exist by April, if nothing else). Is there someone who knows what software Jaunty will include who can correct the list in the article?
<Anacranom> garbo, i have 8 boxes, varying hardware, things that just worked OOTB in 8.04, dont in 8.10, granted (most) its fixed since its release, but not good from start
<Titan8990> !jaunty | papna
<ubottu> papna: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mib_hjbqwz> oh, on the third party tab those arent checked
<Titan8990> papna, you can download the daily snapshot if you want
<redline565353> is 8.04 better?
<Titan8990> redline565353, it is the lts release
<Titan8990> !lts | redline565353
<ubottu> redline565353: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<papna> Titan8990, I am not interested in the information, I am interested in the wikipedia article being correct but without doing any real research myself.
<_2> Anacranom 8.4 should be getting pretty stable by now too
<redline565353> hmmmmm
<Titan8990> papna, lol
<redline565353> cos i've tried with my 7.04 and 7.10 and 8.10 with no joy so far
<Titan8990> papna, i think pidgin has their own repositories
<Anacranom> redline565353, .04 is supported longer, 9.04 will be released in a few months,
<papna> Titan8990, Pidgin doesn't have their own repositories in any meaningful way (they have a public Hg and releases on their website), but no matter what they're not up to 2.6 anywhere, and even if they were, Jaunty probably won't have it.
<_2> redline565353 sounds like you have some phenikey hardware
<Anacranom> redline565353, tried what?
<atom^x> papna, I am interested in a paycheck, but not the work!
<_2> atom^x you too ?
<redline565353> the thing is i can and have installed many versions of windows legal and not but i want linux :(
<papna> Titan8990, The oddest thing is that the one reference was to the history of the Pidgin package. This was my third time seeing if anyone else wanted to fix it. I'll just delete that part of the article if no one wants to.
<Titan8990> papna, so you already knew the answer?
<atom^x> _2, you bet
<jeeves_Moss> has anyone ever gone through the full install of 8.1 server on a proliant 5500 and then on reboot, it says "error loading OS"
<papna> Titan8990, I don't know what the Pidgin version will be (just that the article is incorrect), I don't no how to read the cited source, and I don't trust any of the other information.
<Titan8990> jeeves_Moss, that occur before grub screen?
<Anacranom> redline565353, ok, i'm lost as to what you want.. but i am a recent total windows convert
<jeeves_Moss> I don't even get a grub
<Titan8990> !grub | jeeves_Moss
<ubottu> jeeves_Moss: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Titan8990> jeeves_Moss, need to make sure its installed
<_2> jeeves_Moss there is no 8.1  8.18 you mean ?
<Titan8990> jeeves_Moss, are you using RAID?
<jeeves_Moss> Titan8990, yes, it's a RAID box
<Droopsta915> can I burn an ubuntu .iso image on a dvd? If so, can I burn multiple .iso images on dvd, and are they bootable?
<redline565353> anacranom im trying to get linux on my laptop scos im fed up with windows
<_2> !version | jeeves_Moss not like it matters
<ubottu> jeeves_Moss not like it matters: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Anacranom> redline565353, and what is stopping you?
<Titan8990> jeeves_Moss, use the restore grub link and see if you can get grub
<redline565353> cant install
<_2> !release | jeeves_Moss not like it matters   (sorry)
<ubottu> jeeves_Moss not like it matters   (sorry): Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<_2> first one was an ooops
<Droopsta915> redline565353:Did you download the Ubuntu .iso?
<redline565353> yea
<kv0nza> hey i was trying to install ubuntu (as well as alot of other distros) and none of them seem to install, they get stuck on the "Loading" section of the install and because it is for all the distros i have tried i am going to take a guess that it could be a driver problem
<_2> Droopsta915 you can burn one iso to dvd and it will be bootable   you can copy several iso images to a dvd and they will not be bootable but will be accessable as iso files
<kv0nza> is there any way to check if my hardware is compatible?
<_2> kv0nza some hardware specs ?
<_2> !hardware | kv0nza
<ubottu> kv0nza: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Droopsta915> _2: sounds like I will be booting from dvd, thanks.
<kv0nza> here is my specs
<kv0nza> http://www.d-a-l.com/hardware-scanner/app/results.php?id=d2778c24040d5e35ae595441f98b2280
<_2> Droopsta915 note.  there is a dvd iso   it contains more software and more boot options
<casdf> hi, im having trouble connecting to a WPA2 PEAP network using network-manager
<Droopsta915> redline565353:Why can't you install?
<asc> Is there a reason 8.10 was shipped with networking that doesn't work?
<usser> asc, what do you mean?
<Droopsta915> asc: I don't like 8.10, I went back to 8.04 myself.
<casdf> well, drats. im on 8.10 btw
<asc> usser: After restarting, networking is down. This is kind of unfunny when you're trying to do networking things on a tty.
<kv0nza> can u see anything there that might be problemmatic
<asc> Droopsta915: Unfortunately, they somehow managed to break ion3 on 8.04 so it doesn't work at all :p
<_2>  * Total Current Physical Memory: 4.00 GB
<_2> * Maximum Memory Capacity: 2.00 GB
<_2> hehhee
<ice_cream> shot down
<kv0nza> lol i am running x64
<kv0nza> stupid scanner >_>
<Droopsta915> asc: ;)
<asc> Well, that and wine constantly segfaulted under 64-bit. I'm hoping that it works on 8.10_x64 or I'm going to get really tetchy.
<asc> *with a particular program
<kv0nza> i can't boot a live cd or a widows install using wubi either
<casdf> anyone have help for WPA2 on 8.10?
<Droopsta915> kv0nza: did you change the boot sequence?
<kv0nza> i have no idea what that means lol, i am a "noob" at linux and am trying to reinstall as i had it on my old machine
<kv0nza> i am running it straight off the cd using the install option
<kv0nza> then it just gets stuck and i have to do a hard restart
<Droopsta915> kv0nza: When your system is starting up, look for the setup menu, it's quick. On my laptop I hit F12 at the first screen. That takes me to the boot menu.
<Tyrath> could anyone help me diagnose my wireless problem?
<MiladKhajavi> how can I get the amount size of a directory with command line?
<asc> MiladKhajavi: du -hs directory-name
<kv0nza> oh u mean like what device it read from first
<kv0nza> is*
<kv0nza> yea the cd is loading
<Droopsta915> kv0nza:You can change the boot sequence, and make the Ubuntu cd boot from disk at start up.
<alap> Titan8990,then please tell me where should i ask for this problem
<MiladKhajavi> asc: thanks
<kv0nza> but i can;t do into live desktop view or install
<kv0nza> it just gets stuck
<anom01y> anyone know how to detect usb devices in xfce ? I can't even locate a usb memory stick in /dev..
<bernz> anom01y, fwiw, i'm having a USB issue in which devices aren't detected, but it seems to be because my mobo-integrated hosts controllers aren't being initialized (don't yet know why)
<Droopsta915> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bernz> anom01y, you might want to at least 'lsusb' to see if your hosts are working
<Droopsta915> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<anom01y> bernz, yeah I see it there, but where is it in /dev, and how to I make xfce automatically detect it when it gets plugged in ?
<quibbler> kv0nza: have you check the integrity of the cd ...one of the options is to check the cd
<shad_> ubottu, how to make a memory test in ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Droopsta915> !memory test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memory test
<bernz> anom01y, generally, it will show up in dev as 'sdx' ('sdx1', 'sdx2', ...) where 'x' is 'a', 'b', 'c', ... depending on how many disks are attached
<casdf> so if i were to follow the tutorial on here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539 what would be the next step? once its config'ed, how do i actively connect?
<anom01y> bernz, yeah sounds good. I found out how to solve my prob.
<bernz> anom01y, as for auto-mounting, you can specify that in fstab ('man fstab'), but i don't know about getting an icon to appear on the desktop automagically
<brianski> am i the only person having trouble with my hda intel sound device recently?
<bernz> anom01y, okay, cool
<brianski> (on intrepid)
<shad_> Droopsta915, to handle something like bad sector, defragmentation etc
<Droopsta915> anom01y:my usb shows up in /dev/media
<bernz> Droopsta915, don't you mean '/media/[name-of-volume]'?
<Droopsta915> shad_:thanks
<Droopsta915> anom01y:my usb shows up in /dev/media/disk
<shad_> ubottu, how to know which distributor is i am using
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bernz> Droopsta915, in that case, your udev is ill and needs love :-)
<Droopsta915> anom01y:Do you dual boot, with Windows?
<anom01y> Droopsta915, nope
<Droopsta915> bernz:Oh, I luv it all night ;)
<casdf> is there a way to downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04?
<casdf> without wiping and reinstalling
<quibbler> casdf: no
<Droopsta915> anom01y:I'm asking because I couldn't get my new flash drive to mount, but I went into my xp box and it automatically detected it. I got back into Ubuntu and there it is, I don't know what happened, but it mounted.
<mib_pythcb> Memtest86 shows 509mb ram but dosn't show errors when i run it, ubuntu wont boot. do i have a ram prob. i have a 512 stick installed!
<Droopsta915> mib_pythcb: have you tried changing the boot sequence? I changed the device to boot from cd and was able to install
<casdf> so from what im reading, 8.04's network manager worked, and 8.10's is borked...
<bernz> casdf, that's for wireless, or? (i'm running 8.10 on LAN... LAN never has problems :-)
<Tyrath> what do people make of this: http://pastebin.com/f38a7e827    - is there something wrong here?
<mib_pythcb> Droopstar915: live cd crashes, ubuntu is all ready installed, I did have a bad 1gig stick that showed bad mem 639mb, but it would boot
<shad_> any one can tell me ,how i know whether my processor is of 32 bit or 64 bit
 * |Sigma| waves
<mib_pythcb> Droopstar915: Im just trying to get my computer running un i get the mem replaced
 * redline565353 waves back
<bernz> Tyrath, looks like the WAP is "old" -- the client is requesting something and timing out awaiting a response? (and it loops)... looks "wrong"
<anom01y> anyone know how to access usb devices through xfce ?
<axscode> hi guys i have a problem.. segment fault on nautilus
<bernz> Tyrath, i'm not really that familiar with low-level wifi problems, but a lot of times, a misconfiguration results in counter-intuitive errors, and you end up blaming a mistyped network key on something more exotic
<axscode> is there anyway to know how to isolate the problem?
<anom01y> there is no links, hints, messages nothing regarding the usb stick I just plugged in to a 100% working usb port and stick.
<alap> Titan8990, then please tell me where should i ask for this problem
<bernz> (like "mysterious RF interference" -- although my microwave temporarily blots out my WiFi at home -- kinda creepy)
<Droopsta915> I'm a reinstall junky, if I can't fix a problem in 24 hours (me sitting at computer for 24 hours) I reinstall and fix it.;)
<bernz> Droopsta915, do you ever end up actual configuring a system to your liking? ;-p
<slowaris> does ubuntu has plugin/extension for grammar checker in openoffice?
<bernz> actually, even
<shad_> Droopsta915, can u tell me how to know that my processor is of 32 or 64 bit
<RussM> shad cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Droopsta915> bernz:Yes, I reinstalled 8.04 and got it to my liking. I don't think I've reinstalled in at least 6 months. Hardy is my heroe!
<Titan8990> alap, I am unsure really, sorry I couldn't help more
<Titan8990> alap, or at all really....
<bernz> Droopsta915, awesome, I'm only having one major issue (USB) with 8.10, but I didn't even try 8.04 (maybe I should just give the live CD a try to see if all my USB hosts work)
<bernz> anom01y, you can watch the kernel messages to see if it at least detects your stick
<bestus> CLARA
<bernz> anom01y, maybe something like 'tail -f /var/log/messages'
<Droopsta915> shad_: open a terminal and type sudo lshw, that will give you all your computer specifications, hope it helps.
<bernz> anom01y, and then plug in your device and watch for "chatter"
<slowaris> anyone?
<doubletoker> hey, I been reading the site
<doubletoker> I can't seem to get my ubuntu to work wireless
<appledoze> hey!
<appledoze> hi
<Droopsta915> slowaris:It should detect a misspelled word automatically.
<axscode> help
<axscode> someone knows how to trace problem when nautilus have a segfault?
<appledoze> when i get to the boot screen and i choose ubuntu it takes me to the grub4dos screen
<bernz> if it's reproducible, gdb?
<doubletoker> it says disabled, I got it to work once, but messed up my install, so I reinstalled the whole system, now it don't work again, not sure if anyone can help, got a laptop, amd64 and lshw says disabled next to it
<Droopsta915> doubletoker:go to system>hardware drivers and make sure you have your proprietary drivers working.
<doubletoker> does anyone know how to make it say 1 or 0 next to it
<appledoze> this happens when i install it as an application of windows, or through wubi
<doubletoker> it doesn't show up in the list
<casdf> bernz: yeah LAN works great, but uh
<bernz> casdf, you need wireless, right?
<Tyrath> bernz: is there a way I could update my WAP?
<casdf> bernz: ive been reading that wifi, esp. wpa2, is a step back
<slowaris> for now it's on text based after upgrading to 8.10,anyone how can i modify my image background after bios boot time?
<|Sigma|> anyone interested in giving me a hand? I have a strange problem... wireless card refuses to get an ipv4 address, but it manages to get an ipv6 easily enough
<doubletoker> Droopsta915: it doesn't show up in that list of the proprietary drivers
<bernz> Tyrath, i guess i'd check the manufacturer site to see if there's a firmware update or something; often it fixes bugs, especially in encryption and authentication routines
<Droopsta915> splash!
<doubletoker> but it shows the interface
<Droopsta915> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<axscode> how about nautilus
<bernz> Tyrath, but that's assuming the WAP is the culprit, which is just a guess... i'd reconfigure everything carefully to make sure you aren't missing any settings, or haven't botched any (typos, etc)
<Droopsta915> what brand laptop or comp you have?
<doubletoker> Compaq
<bernz> casdf, well, wep is long dead, and wpa is no longer considered secure, but wpa2 is the best thing available *commonly*, so it's worth trying to get it working as opposed to leaving a WAP unsecured
<doubletoker> laptop
<slowaris> Droopsta915: is that splash you mean after bios or is that the background image when the login prompts?
<appledoze> how do i boot ubuntu from the grub4dos screen?
<bernz> casdf, however, if you're reasonably sure you won't suffer abuse (e.g. unplug WAN cable to WAP if applicable), then disable all security and try to get things working that way first
<appledoze> always takes me there when i select it in the boot select
<Droopsta915> slowaris: Its the screen you get at login, is that what you mean?
<kindofabuzz> what is the exact meaning of a "%U" after a command?
<kindofabuzz> as in gedit %U
<Tyrath> bernz: well if used ifup and ifdown, dhcpclient -r, removing problems out of /etc/network/interfaces. Not sure what else it could be
<Tyrath> bernz: i've also tried inserting my wireless MAC address into the gnome GUI thing
<crdlb> kindofabuzz: "A list of URLs."
<Droopsta915> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crdlb> kindofabuzz: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html
<bernz> Tyrath, when i had wifi problems on my kubuntu (this laptop) installation, i ended up having to edit config files manually and so on, and even afterward (when wifi was working), the GUI network manager wasn't "synced"
<kindofabuzz> crdlb, thanks
<trygg> any good rpg thats not roguelike? :D
<bernz> Tyrath, maybe that link triggered by Droopsta915 will be of use
<bernz> Tyrath, otherwise, i'm afraid it's 'man' time
<bernz> (e.g. 'man interfaces')
<casdf> bernz: im at a public university trying to connect to their wpa2 peap network, not setting up a home router
<bernz> casdf, ahh, well it's a lot trickier when you don't control all the machines... i'm sorry, i don't know much about peap (eap)
<slowaris> Droopsta915: i dont want to modify the screen during login but before login screen just after bios
<circusbred> bernz: i control EVERY machine
 * bernz yanks out his LAN cable@!#!@$NO CARRIER
<slowaris> i have already modify my login background  image but the booting time just after the bios i must modify it
<Droopsta915> slowaris:When you start up, pay close attention, you will get a setup option. Like F12 or something, it's quick, but if you hit it fast enough you can get into the setup menu or boot menu
<bernz> it sounds like slowaris is maybe talking about the 'ubuntu' progress meter (which first ping-pongs, then fills up) screen
<amarcy2> anybody good with fn key mapping?
<slowaris> bernz yes
<amarcy2> pm me if you know anything about fn key mapping
<circusbred> how to the shut down key?!
<slowaris> bernz yes that's it.how do i modify it?
<bernz> slowaris, okay, well, at least everyone knows which screen you're talking about... not sure how to do it, myself
<Droopsta915> slowaris:You mean the seconds you get before login?
<wahnfrieden> hi y'all
<CaneToad> my audio isn't working in intrepid and I think pulse has something to do with it.....  any recommendations?
<wahnfrieden> can i listen to music on UBUNTU?
<kingsley_> When a BIOS is configured to boot from the CD drive before the hard disk, and a 8.04.2-desktop-i386.iso CD is in the CD drive, pressing the reset button results in the message "Boot from CD", but then tries to run an old copy of windows on the hard drive. What else, if anything, should be done to boot from the CD?
<wahnfrieden> i wanna jam out to some house
<bernz> slowaris, i don't even know the proper name of that screen :-) i guess i'd call it the "startup" screen?
<CaneToad> kingsley_ works for me... can you read the CD on another PC?
<kingsley_> CaneToad: That's a good idea. I may try to boot it with qemu.
<Droopsta915> slowaris: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   and look for the timeout sec. It's set to 10 sec. Change the 10 to whatever and save the file.
<wahnfrieden> how do i saved file?
<pstickne> what is the different between the adm and admin groups?
<pstickne> *difference
<wahnfrieden> What is the difference between the adm and admin user groups?
<SJ2000> Pulseaudio on Intrepid keeps throwing a "W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader." error in the syslog, also after a few minutes after login the sound get's "caught" on a segment and repeats it ad infinitum. Are the two related?
<Flannel> wahnfrieden, pstickne: admin is the group for sudo stuff. adm is for system tasks (/var/log stuff)
<wahnfrieden> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<wahnfrieden> what?
<Flannel> wahnfrieden: What don't you understand?
<Droopsta915> !sudo
<nnull> !eeepc > me
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ubottu> nnull, please see my private message
<wahnfrieden> flannel went out in the 80s
<Droopsta915> wahnfrieden: off topic
<pstickne> Flannel:  thanks
<wahnfrieden>  ?
<Droopsta915> ?
<wahnfrieden> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Flannel> wahnfrieden: Please stay on topic.
<AETE_KRAOUD> hi all
<Droopsta915> wahnfrieden: Think of root or superuser (sudo) as the admin
<pstickne> (or, simply "god"; little-g though)
<wahnfrieden> can you tell me, is there some rivalry between yall and Slackware?
<wahnfrieden> there seems to be whenever i ask slcakwares about a question
<bolting> ok well i update my system and still cat get all the packages to be listed in synaptic
<bolting> what can i try now?
<Droopsta915> wahnfrieden:!unix
<pstickne> "requested by" :-)
<Droopsta915> !unix
<ubottu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<SJ2000> !pulseaudio > me
<ubottu> SJ2000, please see my private message
<anima_> can someone help me install a .bin file?
<Droopsta915> !Linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<SJ2000> !why-pulseaudio-drives-me-insane > me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SJ2000> Damn :P
<Droopsta915> !Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> !botabuse | Droopsta915
<ubottu> Droopsta915: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Droopsta915> ok ill stop ;)
<anima_> I d/l'd GoogleEarth, but I have no idea what the commands are to install it.
<bolting> any help?
<violetdream> is there any way to get dpkg to install to another drive (folder)? I tried --root and --instaldir but I don't think I was doing it correctly
<Flannel> anima_: medibuntu has google earth packaged, you really should use that one.
<eitreach> I have trouble using USB in Virtualbox in Intrepid. I have followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#USB but I am not sure I have done everything correctly. Could someone take me through ie, step by step?
<slowaris> Droopsta915: no it's not the grub menu that i want but after that menu is what i want to load a background image. im sorry i fint it hard to describe
<anima_> Flannel, I know you understand what you just said, but I have no idea what it means.  Can you point me to what you're referring to?
<ramontayag> what's the best way to implement those first-time-boxes in rails? the boxes that show up the first time you go to a page, then if you close them they never show up again for that page.  these are mostly used as a tutorial for the user.
<ramontayag> gah wrong room sorry. 2nd time today
<Droopsta915> anima: Hope this helps you...http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/24/install-google-earth-on-ubuntu-804/
<AETE_KRAOUD> i lost more than 10 hours trying to install vpython aka( visual python 3d..) but how to installed ??? i tried both from source and the repositories ... and i got confused . When i tried to to type in python interpreter import visual i got  -- > RuntimeError: Neither Numeric nor numarray could be found. BUT i am sure i have installed the numeric python module !! what to do guys ? i am exhausted  ?:(
<Dolo> how do you pick the best linux distro to use?
<SJ2000> Has anyone seen "Failed to find original dlopen loader." in their syslog in relation to PulseAudio lately? If so, any sound issues?
<Flannel> anima_: Medibuntu is a third party repository, http://www.medibuntu.org/  you can either just add that repos to your sources (instructions there) so you can freely install all of the software it as to offer through package management, or just pick google earth itself to install (and download the deb, install it)
<Flannel> Dolo: You should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks
<anima_> OK I'll try that, and thank you both.
<kingsley_> CaneToad: Is it realistic to expect that a bootable CD of 8.04.2-desktop-i386.iso can be burned with the application named "k3b"?
<AETE_KRAOUD> please how tell how to make  vpython  work ? i lost all my day in that i use 64 bit ubuntu interpid
<Droopsta915> slowaris:I've never done that, I can't help you sorry. I'm still learning myself. The problems you run into are what make you a better Ubuntu user. read read read. ;)
<bolting> can anyone help me, or maybe direct me to the correct place?
<ashlessburn> what u need
<ashlessburn> try iso kingsley
<CaneToad> kingsley_ yeah but when you burned it, did you (1) burn the ISO as a file on the CD, or (2) burn the ISO to the CD such that the CD is identical to the contents of the ISO, ie multiple files etc
<bolting> i am trying to get the package manager to list some packages, like kvm, but it says not found. but it was there when i was on the live cd.
<slowaris> Droopsta915: ive changed this before but i forgot the website that i followed hehehehe
<slowaris> damn me
<slowaris> hehehe
<ashlessburn> hmm use the debian based web wiur repo
<AETE_KRAOUD> from synaptic alla the dependencies seems to be satisfied but when i tried to import vpython i get the  RuntimeError:  Numeric not found but i am pretty sure it is installed and it imports from python
<AETE_KRAOUD> why does ubuntu claims it works
<AETE_KRAOUD> vpython doesn't work in ubuntu 64 bit i claim
<Droopsta915> bolting: go to system-software sources
<AETE_KRAOUD> and please help me
<bolting> ashlessburn: are you tellin me to use that repo or someone else?
<bolting> Droopsta915: ok
<ashlessburn> yea
<ashlessburn> there is a forum for kvm and related for some odd r fineeason debian works just
<kingsley_> CaneToad: I assume I burned the ISO as one big file, because that's how k3b has worked for me in the past. However, it does balk with this ISO about the filename being too long for a joliet file system, which is something I've never seen before.
<Droopsta915> bolting: mow check the box above source code
<CaneToad> kingsley_ ok you did the wrong thing
<bolting> ok it was already
<ashlessburn> lol k im out
<ashlessburn> night guys
<CaneToad> kingsley_ hangon I'll start up k3b and tell ya
<bolting> ashlessburn: where do i find that repo
<bolting> darn
<Droopsta915> bolting: now go to the third party tab and check everything except the cdrom box
<AETE_KRAOUD> does anybosy have ever tested if vpython works in ubuntu 64 bit 8.10 ? in mine it does not work!!! I am so tired lost so many hours i did everything to make it work damned and i am confused why doesn't work?
<Flannel> !repeat | AETE_KRAOUD
<ubottu> AETE_KRAOUD: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CaneToad> kingsley_ you need to run K3B and then from the menu choose Tools/Burn CD Image, and then choose the iso file as the image to burn
<Flannel> AETE_KRAOUD: You may have more luck in #python, or whatever other channels may be appropraite
<bolting> there is no cdrom box, just two for conanical
<AETE_KRAOUD> Flannel, : nice idea
<AETE_KRAOUD> Flannel,  : but
<SJ2000> Basically what ubottu is saying is send your message to /dev/null
<anima_> Flannel, I now have two googleearth icons on my menu, neither of which work.  *sigh*  they released 5.0 today which I was hoping would help.
<AETE_KRAOUD> Flannel, : i think is might be a problem of ubuntu repositories "claiming" it works but vpython does not work
<bolting> Droopsta915: what do i do next
<Droopsta915> bolting: ok check those and then go to the updates tab, check import security,  Recommended updates, and back-ports
<bolting> k
<AETE_KRAOUD> Flannel, :  ok i will try to go to the #python
<kingsley_> CaneToad: Indeed, that's different that how I usually burn linux CDs. I usually do: run k3b -> click on "New Data CD Project" -> drag the filename down to the project area -> click on burn.
<CaneToad> kingsley_ yup that's right....you'll never get a bootable CD unless you use this approach
<Droopsta915> bolting: now do you see the new installs arrow on the top right?
<bolting> i see an update icon on the taskbar ny the clock, is that it?
<googleguo> hello
<kingsley_> CaneToad: Do you happen to know why ubuntu requires this approach, and other linux CDs do not?
<anima_> ok, so to remove these two failing googleearths...I do what?
<kindofabuzz> no that's the icon that pretends it the updates, yes that's it
<anima_> they aren't in the regular add/remove thing.
<anima_> the synaptics thing is giving me an error.
<CaneToad> kingsley_ have you used k3b in the past to do this, or other burning software?
<googleguo> cls
<kingsley_> CaneToad: I've used k3b in the past.
<Droopsta915> bolting: yes, update your system and then check for the application you want in, the synaptic package manager or the applications add/remove . you should find what you need
<SunnyDP> Is there a way to slipstream the latest updates in my Ubuntu 8.10 ISO's ?
<CaneToad> kingsley_ you must be clicking the "burn the image directly" button in k3b when you drag instead of "add the file to the project", right?
<CaneToad> that approach is ok too
<Droopsta915> well it's been fun, hope I helped someone today. Have a good night or day whatever ;)
<AETE_KRAOUD> Flannel, : sorry again but is it a good idea to search at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ for vpython issues?
<SunnyDP> later Droop
<kingsley_> CaneToad: For what it's worth, I just burned a CD as you advised.
<bolting> Droopsta915: they are just 6 backpors listed
<nnull> anyone tell me how many hours until the nba 2009 allstar game starts?
<bolting> in the update thing
<bolting> some for gimp and some for braseo
<Droopsta915> bolting: I must run, someone will help you in here, good people hang out in this chat ;) hope you fix your prob.
<kingsley_> CaneToad: My recollection is that that I've successfully burned data CDs several ways.
<CaneToad> kingsley_ I hope it works for you!!
<kindofabuzz> burning through nautilus always says it fails even though it doesn't on my system
<kingsley_> CaneToad: I'm happy to report that doing it your way worked.
<AETE_KRAOUD> sorry guys but when i tried to search the irc lists i get my xchat crashed in ubuntu does anybody solved that crash problem?
<kingsley_> CaneToad: Thank you.
<Vexer> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<CaneToad> kinglsey_ no probs :)
<yuka> what's the best way to get chrome? with wine or the chromuim package?
<SunnyDP> yuka? absoliutely need chrome ?
<doc`> having problem with my usb speakers, they are listed under lsusb, but not found under asoundconf list
<yuka> SunnyDP: after 3 hours of fast typing on FF my CPU is %100
<anima_> ok, so now I have three installations, none of which work.
<anima_> i'm going to stop digging  the hole until someone helps me.
<SunnyDP> yuka: weird, look into other browsers that work natively in ubuntu
<dayo2> AETE_KRAOUD: try irssi over screen
<yuka> SunnyDP: any suggestions?
<SunnyDP> anima_ ? isnstalls of what ?
<anima_> googleearth
<SunnyDP> yuka: i use FF
<SunnyDP> works great
<anima_> 4.2, 4.3, and 5.0
<SunnyDP> are you on 8.10 ?
<redline5653> has anyone here used the net boot installers before?
<dayo2> dayo2: AETE_KRAOUD: that's if u got access to a server. if not, then just irssi
<kindofabuzz> anima_, type googleearth at cl what do you get?
<yuka> SunnyDP: start typing into a textbox for a few minutes,
<yuka> SunnyDP: and look at youre CPU
<AETE_KRAOUD> dayo2, : hhmmm you mean i have to disconnedt first e?
<SunnyDP> go in add/remove programs
<SunnyDP> install 2 or 3
<SunnyDP> and choose the one that suits your needs
<anima_> We apologize for the inconvenience, but Google Earth has crashed.
<SunnyDP> my opinion
<redline5653> has anyone here used the net boot installers before?
<anima_>  This is a bug in the program, and should never happen under normal
<anima_>  circumstances. A bug report and debugging data are now being written
<anima_>  to this text file:
<FloodBot1> anima_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kindofabuzz> 5 works fine, if you get it crashing at startup there is a workaround, there is a file you have to rename
<anima_> Sunny, they aren't in add/remove.
<anima_> Sorry FloodBot.  LOL
<dayo2> AETE_KRAOUD: do u have irssi installed?
<AETE_KRAOUD> dayo2, : no i am afraid
<SunnyDP> anima: i was speaking to yuka
<anima_> Sorry.
<SunnyDP> no stress
<AETE_KRAOUD> dayo2, : what's that ? doesn't xchat enough ?
<quibbler>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
<quibbler>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           !who                                                                                                                                                                                                           !
<quibbler> who
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot1> quibbler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dayo2> AETE_KRAOUD: it's a command-line irc client. i prefer it to xchat
<AETE_KRAOUD> dayo2, : i will try once more to connect to another server if it crashes i will check that out :-) thanks
<dayo2> AETE_KRAOUD: u're welcome :-)
<worldcitizen> Hi, I'm having a problem with firefox constantly locking up. It locks up when I switch tabs. Do you think firefox add-ons could be slowing down firefox at all?
<pstickne> Wolfey:  what happens when you use firefox in "safe-mode"?
<redline5653> has anyone here used the net boot installers before?
<SunnyDP> Hey users! Is there a way to slipstream the latest updates in my Ubuntu 8.10 ISO's ?
<SunnyDP> net boot ?
<SunnyDP> to do what ?
<SunnyDP> install on usb key ?
<anima_> ok, it doesn't work at all.
<redline5653> yea i been having probs trying to install i found a page about netboot istalling and so far it's working i just need to know if it will get the basic drivers and such for my lappy
<redline5653> netboot loads from a cd and downloads the rest of what it needs apparently
<SunnyDP> you should get yourself netboot, a ISO of ubuntu, and a 2gb usb key
<SunnyDP> you will then be able to boot from your usb key , either using the live-cd option or install ubuntu on your pc
<droid> just trying out irc-clients.. what should you use? xchat or xchat-gnome?
<redline5653> my laptop dosent have an option to boot from usb....
<rww> droid: xchat
<droid> aight thanks
<anima_> YAY!  Just got the tax refund!!!  wooHOO.
<redline5653> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD has anyone got experience with this?
<SunnyDP> redline how old is your laptop ?
<anima_> OK, so what do I do about these errant entries in my menu?
<redline5653> about 4-5 years theres the link to what im doing^^
<SunnyDP> ahhh ok
<SunnyDP> well i guess yoiu should install from CD
<SunnyDP> no choice
<SunnyDP> right ?
<anima_> Sunny, are you talking to me?
<redline5653> that page says though that i can just boot from the image and it should download it automatically
<SunnyDP> anima: no
<anima_> OK.
<SunnyDP> well you know
<SunnyDP> redline
<SunnyDP> buring yourself a FULL iso of ubuntu cannot harm you
<rww> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SunnyDP> and it will install much faster than a netinstall
<SunnyDP> netinstalls are usually for administrators that waant to deploy on the whole network
<SunnyDP> and dont want to carry CD's with them
<redline5653> thats the thing i have burnt 4 diff versions and only get to the menu when you boot...
<SunnyDP> got it ?
<SunnyDP> redline
<SunnyDP> PM me
<SunnyDP> i will guide you
<anima_> ok, back tomorrow to work on this some more.
<SunnyDP> cool
<suigeneris> hey
<suigeneris> a friend upgraded to kde 4.2 and when he restarted X, he got back to 4.1. how come?
<kaartz> i'm trying to configure wifi in ubuntu 8.10, but I couldn't
<kaartz> please help me
<somehow> guys sorry i but how exactly can i register my IRC nick ?  I just read  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup  but i don't understand anything
<somehow> so if i make a typo will my email be public availaible?
<ngurah> woi..
<somehow> for those who use irc for long it should be trivial , please answer me so  if i make a typo will my email be public availaible when i try to register my nickname?
<SmokeyD> hey people. Is there a place where I can find the changes between two versions of Ubuntu packages? I see right now that the php5 packages have been updated in Hardy. I want to see what has changed. Where can I find this?
<SmokeyD> just a change log
<SmokeyD> not the actual code that has been changes, just the comments made by the package maintainers
<diginux> somehow: just dont type the command in a chat window, type in the main window that you saw when you logged on
<suigeneris> SmokeyD, read CHANGELOG
<diginux> SmokeyD: pakcages.ubuntu.org hsould have it
<AETE_KRAOUD> diginux, : THANKS MEN :-)
<kingsley_> Is my assumption correct that using 8.04 as a live CD requires the user to configure the network interface with the IP addresses of DNS servers?
<diginux> SmokeyD: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<diginux> kingsley_: not if you have dhcp installed
<diginux> kingsley_: and also, you don't *need* the internet to use the livecd
<SmokeyD> diginux:,suigeneris: ok. Willdo. thanks.
<kingsley_> diginux: Hmmm... the private network does have dhcp. I wonder why 8.04 didn't use it...
<SmokeyD> I was just wondering if there was a place where the most recent changelogs would be summarized in chronilogical order or something
<suigeneris> a friend upgraded to kde 4.2 and when he restarted X, he got back to 4.1. how come?
<diginux> SmokeyD: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/p/php5/php5_5.2.4-2ubuntu5.5/changelog
<diginux> SmokeyD: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/php5-cli
<diginux> SmokeyD: "ubuntu changelog" is on the side
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone know a program that will join 2 avi files together?
<ukff> hello friends is there any chance to switch on the ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 with ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Slart> U-b-u-n-t-u: avidemux might work for you
<diginux> U-b-u-n-t-u: cinelerra or avidemux
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks!
<diginux> U-b-u-n-t-u: try avidemux first
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<Slart> U-b-u-n-t-u: also mencoder of ffmpeg might work.. those are command line though
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<diginux> U-b-u-n-t-u: cinelerra is a full blown video editor with a learnign curve
<O__o> how to config talk in ubuntu?
<O__o> error on read from talk daemon
<kaartz> i'm trying to configure wifi in ubuntu 8.10, but I couldn't, anyone please help me
<marek_> ??
<error404notfound> my Applications>Add/Remove has gone corrupt, shows no applications and only one category called "Installed application", how can I reinstall it?
<rww> error404notfound: did you install Adobe AIR recently?
<error404notfound> rww: correct...
<error404notfound> I also wanna remove that and spaz
<rww> error404notfound: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-app-install/+bug/311455
<ukff> the problem with ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 is having me, please help to set it up with ubuntu 8.10
<axscode> http://pastebin.com/m52be0640 <--can someone help me out
<\Kira> My server, which is run though a dynamic DNS, sometimes just sits at the command prompt, like when im trying to ssh in. It just does nothing, and eventually breaks the connection, this only happens sometimes, but Im worried about people viewing my website (once I get it online). Any idea how I could fix this?
<ikonia> \Kira: then you should host it properly
<ikonia> \Kira: rather than on a home connetion with dynamic dns
<\Kira> ikonia: this is temporary, until I get some coin :P
<\Kira> ikonia: its also a method of me experimenting
<ikonia> \Kira: then live with it until you get some coin
<\Kira> ikonia: but, im just curious if there is anything I could do about this and whats causing it?
<ikonia> \Kira: it's probably arpa looks for ssh being slow / timing out due to dynai dns
<redline5653> invite me to pm again cant see you on list
<ikonia> redline5653: who ?
<SunnyDP> hehe :D
<\Kira> ikonia: okay, thanks then
<\Kira> man, this channel is quiet tonight...
<Mr_Goodkat> is it normal that ubuntu is so lagging on a 1.6ghz atom?
<Mr_Goodkat> *ubuntu netbook remix
<judget_> any idea why my automount would stop working?
<ikonia> Mr_Goodkat: depends what you define as lagging and what the issue is
<ikonia> judget_: hal/dbus not running ?
<Mr_Goodkat> i just installed it fresh, it takes our to open browser, terminal etc
<Mr_Goodkat> even switching trough the menu lags
<ikonia> Mr_Goodkat: is it visual or processing lag ?
<judget_> how do i check if hal/dbus is running please
<ikonia> judget_: do you want to explain the problem first ?
<judget_> I plug in a usb device that worked last night and tonight it does not automount
<Mr_Goodkat> i guess processing, the mouse pointer shows the busy icon
<ikonia> Mr_Goodkat: no that certainly doesn't sound normal
<ikonia> judget_: 1.) what type of device is it, a usb pen drive, or disk ? 2.) was it properly unmounted before it was taken out 3.) what file system is on the usb device?
<scheuri> hi all
<judget_> usb device is ntfs or fat 32 same for both
<judget_> i have multiple usb devices and noe mount including the ipod
<ikonia> judget_: sounds like your usb port has hung if none are working, was the devices unmounted before you pulled them out
<judget_> I always unmount before removing
<bindaas> judget: df -h , and then mount it manually
<ikonia> judget_: tail the syslog - plug in your usb devie and see if it even detected
<Mr_Goodkat> the cpu history shows both kernels running at >90% and load average is 3.66
<ikonia> bindaas: why df -h ?
<ikonia> bindaas: what has that got to do with mounting anything ?
<kraut> moin
<benovic> moin
<ikonia> Mr_Goodkat: your machine is certainly very busy then
<Mr_Goodkat> when i sort it for cpu then the netbook-launcher uses 25% and 24mb ram and thats the most in the list
<Mr_Goodkat> that shouldnt make the system lagg
<Mr_Goodkat> now the system-monitor takes 25+, how can this be
<ikonia> Mr_Goodkat: %25 pu use on one application is a big ask
<baz> i have an adobe illustrator file with a logo in it in a certain font. How can I get the name of that font? Is it possible to open an illustrator file in ubuntu?
<judget_> df -h --->
<judget_> judget@tjlaptop:~$ df -h
<judget_> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<judget_> /dev/sda1             109G   70G   33G  69% /
<judget_> varrun                498M  228K  498M   1% /var/run
<judget_> varlock               498M     0  498M   0% /var/lock
<FloodBot1> judget_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<judget_> udev                  498M   64K  498M   1% /dev
<ikonia> baz: what use is that ?
<ikonia> bindaas: why did you tell judget_ to use df -h before mounting it ?
<baz> ikonia, what use is it to get the name of the font?
<Mr_Goodkat> i know, how come the system-monitor uses so much? is it possible that it is a graphical issue so that the active window makes everything lag?
<baz> ikonia, so i could know how to re-build the logo
<Boohbah_> Mr_Goodkat: because it is constantly redrawing the graphs
<Mr_Goodkat> kk, i try to change the graphic driver
<judget_> im lost
<baz> inkscape lets you open illustrator (.ai) files
<MotuU> hi all
<LLStarks> evening.
<bindaas> ikonia: to see if his his usb is mounted ,it will be listed there
<LLStarks> i just rolled a 20-sided kernel
<LLStarks> +5 KMS
<SPF> when I use apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, the wget executed in this script is not using the apt proxy settings so the download will fail
<judget_> so does anyone have an idea why my automount stopped working?
<balrog__> why do you have to run mobloquer after all other firewalls?
<MotuU> please, is anyone experiencing Firefox Crashes when it comes to Websites with flash-content? I'm using hardy
<balrog__> MotuU: yes, but my hardy install is borked anyway
<bindaas> judget_: cat /var/log/messages | tail -n 10 // see what were the final messages
<MotuU> hehe
<MotuU> well
<MotuU> i found this
<bindaas> and then if mount does not work ,mount it manually
<MotuU> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-firefox-crashes-on-flash-contents-when-using-libflashsupport-in-hardy.html
<MotuU> but the comments don't let you expect that this will solve the problem
<Mr_Goodkat> now i cant type in terminal, but it does work in other applications
<ikonia> judget_: did you do the debugging I suggested
<baz> is there a standard FOSS vector graphics format that works well in adobe products and others on linux?
<bindaas> ikonia: well if you have usb mounted you will also see this in df -h   /* /dev/sdb1             1.9G  430M  1.5G  23% /media/KINGSTON  */
<B|ackPanther> I have completely removed vista from my computer but now the problem am having is my computer takes around 20 minutes to go past the blue boot up screen.Is there a way i can make roll back to defaults and still not affect my ubuntu installation.
<ikonia> bindaas: he's already said it's not mounted, he wants to know why it's not working
<judget_> judge paste bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/117575/
<titan_ark> hey :) need some help with mounting partitions.
<judget_> that was the cat | tail
<ikonia> judget_: please unplug your usb devices, do tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug your usb device in, see if the syslog pickups the insetion
<judget_> ok
<vegombrei> im trying to make an audio cd using brasero ... how do i toggle track order ?
<chuxxsss> how do I reset screen resolution in Gnome when I can't see anything but black
<judget_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117576/
<judget_> looks like it picked up the usb dev
<bindaas> judget_:is it listed in df -h?
<kidspc> i'm a complete noob here and just installed ubuntu. i can only run it in graphics safe mode what do i do
<ikonia> judget_: that looks very positive, udev has a trigger event that is picked up by hal, thats a good start
<judget_> yea but it does not shoe in df -h
<Mr_Goodkat> hmm ctrl+alt+backspace does nothing
<ikonia> judget_:the question is why dbus doesn't trigger gnome to automount it
<vegombrei> kidspc: what graphics card do you have ? are you sure you installed the right drivers ?
<judget_> yes that is a good question
<bindaas> try this --> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/mydisk  -o uid=1000,gid=100,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<judget_> last night i was working on building a new GTK
<kidspc> i have intell
<judget_> i think that may have caused a problem
<ikonia> judget_: did you build and install a new gtk version ?
<kidspc> i don't have a driver to instal
<ikonia> bindaas: it's the automounter that's the problem,
<slowaris> what apps can play midi file?
<ikonia> bindaas: he's just proved udev creates a device node
<judget_> not completely someone warned me not to but i had already tried to build the glib section
<dimitrius> after update my sound card not working anyone have same problem?
<ikonia> judget_: so you have built your own glib version and updated it on your system ?
<chuxxsss> vegombrei, yes i am sure nidia 177.80 something has change the resolution so i when into pref's and when up to high i think on resolution.
<judget_> I believe I may have but im not sure how far i got before i stopped
<ikonia> judget_: glib/gtk/pango etc are core features on gnome, it's doubtful but possible it could have caused an issue with the desktop interface to dbus
<bindaas> ikonia: well if automounter is not working ,should not he try mounting manually ?
<judget_> I was origonally trying to compile a newer totem and the configure whined about the version of gtk that i had
<titan_ark> hey :) having trouble with accessing my existing partitions any one can help me out with this?
<judget_> right
<judget_> should i try to reinstall those from the synaptic manager
<baz> what in the world is nautlius doing with its file search when $ locate works in literally 700ms
<wierdo> alo
<dimitrius> anyone playing wow with wine?
<ikonia> bindaas: I'm sure he can mount it, manually he's asking why the automounter interface to gnome is failing
<wierdo> all
<ikonia> judget_: that probably wont work depending on how you installed thing
<mak_> <wierdo>,,,,,welcome
<chuxxsss> brb
<slowaris> anyone what program can i use to play midi file?
<judget_> i did the usual configure make sudo make install
<ikonia> judget_: not good then,
<judget_> hmmm
<ikonia> judget_: depends on your configure options
<MotuU> well, is no one in here experiencing Firefox to crash when playing youtube or myspace (because of the flash players)?
<judget_> yea i learn while i burn
<bindaas> ikonia: weird but i had this problem some months back when automounter stopped working but it was back to normal  when i mounted manually
<ikonia> MotuU: what version of ubuntu ? people have complained
<bindaas> normal forever*
<syockit> slowaris: there are some audio players that come with midi plugins
<syockit> slowaris: ...including audacious
<ikonia> bindaas: do what you feel appropriate then
<MotuU> ikonia: DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.04.2"
<ikonia> MotuU: how did you install flash ?
<MotuU> and the firefox version that ships with it
<ikonia> MotuU: how did you install flash ?
<MotuU> i try to remeber :-)
<MotuU> flash isn't installed after isntalling ubuntu, right?
<syockit> slowaris: see this page. I hope it's not confusing http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/01/22/how-to-ubuntu-midi-playback-with-audacious/
<MotuU> then i'm sure i followed the dialog in Firefox to isntall the plug-in
<MotuU> ikonia: Anf Firefox is 3.0.5
<MotuU> and
<ikonia> MotuU: how did you install flash ?
<dimitrius> does ur fps suck in wow on wine?
<MotuU> ikonia: i'm sure i followed the dialog in Firefox to isntall the plug-in
<kalvin_> hi everyone, im trying to start apache but it says another web server daemon is open, how can i check what it is thats open?
<ikonia> MotuU: install the package "flashplugin-nonfree" from the repos
<bindaas> kalvin_ : netstat -nlp | grep 80
<MotuU> ikonia: is this howto suitable to do this? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-firefox-crashes-on-flash-contents-when-using-libflashsupport-in-hardy.html
<MotuU> ikonia: and do i have to uninstall something firstly?
<kidspc> i have just installed ubuntu and can only run it in graphics safe mode, i have  82845G intel graphics
<Mr_Goodkat> how is this graphic driver configure tool called? the one where you could change the driver from vesa to intel etc, i think since intrepid it disappeared
<kidspc> do i need a driver?
<eitreach> I have trouble using USB in Virtualbox in Intrepid. I have followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#USB but I am not sure I have done everything correctly. Could someone take me through ie, step by step?
<c0p3rn1c> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<vegombrei> what is a python object ??
<bindaas> instance of class ?
<c0p3rn1c> I have a problem with my network printer, it used to show up directly when I try to add a printer on another linux box, but not anymore
<c0p3rn1c> shared printer on a ubuntu box*
<mak_> how well i can code for python to create an web page and a code to create download icon in the web page ?
<kalvin_> its telling me apache2 is listening but everytime i try to kill it, it comes back
<arquebus> vegombrei: do you know what object oriented programming is?
<Mr_Goodkat> hmm so my problem is that the intel gma500 is not supported by ubuntu and vesa is really slow, smb any suggestions
<syockit> kalvin_: try to stop apache from init.d first and kill the remaining daemon
<kalvin_> how do i do that?
<syockit> kalvin_: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 stop
<mak_> <bindaas>,,,are you well with python
<syockit> kalvin_: and then use ps aux | grep apache to see if any apaches remaining
<reasonpun>  use ps aux | grep httpd to see if any apaches remaining,instead
<vegombrei> arquebus: not really ..
<kalvin_> ok it worked thanks...what is this invoke-rc.d
<bindaas> mak_:well i am a java dev and i dont have any experience with python but oop concepts are same
<chris8> hey room... have a PC and a 2 laptops... wha's best Ubuntu feature for file sharing?
<syockit> kalvin_: it calls the script that is in /etc/init.d/
<chris8> don't nec'raly need access to programs etc, just files...
<judget_> so it looks like my automount is not working does anyone have any suggestions
<kidspc> arquebus: object oriented programming is a program philosophy based on the functions of objects rather than on a system of commands and decisions
<judget_> If i plug in the drive to usb it is there showing in gparted
<kalvin_> syockit: thanks a lot
<bindaas> judget_: did u try mounting manually?
<Mr_Goodkat> is there anyway to use windows driver for the intel card on ubuntu?
<judget_> i forgot the mount command
<judget_> for ntfs
<arquebus> vegombrei: kidspc just gave the definition
<Crescent_4rZ> ;jlsd
<syockit> kalvin_: normally you see commands that tell you to sudo /etc/init.d/<something> start|stop|restart, but you can use sudo invoke-rc.d instead
<Crescent_4rZ> hai.. ol
<ActionParsnip2> yo yo yo
<syockit> Mr_Goodkat: wait, GM500? let me check
<Mr_Goodkat> kk, thx
<chris8> anyone? please help... best file-sharing option for Ubuntu v.8.1
<bindaas> judget_: you usb is not FAT 16 or 32?
<bmunat> Hi. I've started having problems with not being able to cp, mv or rm certain files and lots of dirs say their readonly when I try to create a file but doing an ls shows rwx for root (and I'm root)... anyone have any ideas? The machine hasn't been rebooted for a week or two and has been fine until tonight.
<ActionParsnip2> chris8: there is no BEST
<judget_> this drive is ntfs
<ActionParsnip2> chris8: you can use samba or cifs
<chris8> i didn't even see those as options in the help...
<ActionParsnip2> chris8: those are the 2 I am aware of
<ActionParsnip2> !samba | chris8
<ubottu> chris8: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<chris8> :S  as windows network, Nautilus, and creating Sharing Folders...
<syockit> Mr_Goodkat: and no, you can't use windows drivers on linux
<bindaas> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/device_like_sdb1  /media/mydisk
<ActionParsnip2> chris8: thats samba
<ActionParsnip2> chris8: if you havent already: sudo apt-get install samba
<judget_> brb I gonna try a reboot just for giggles
<chris8> the sharing folders option? i get <not allowed on backend>
<Mr_Goodkat> would be nice if there would be smth like ndiswrapper for graphic driver
<chris8> TY ActionParsnip--ur ma favorite vegetable in the garden1!!
<MotuU> ikonia: can i use the howto that i linked you to solve the problem?
<ActionParsnip2> chris8: ive not used it that way. I always edit smb.conf which is childishly simple, remember to run: sudo smbpasswd <your username> and set the same password for your samba as your login (makes life easier)
<ActionParsnip2> oh well
 * ActionParsnip2 was gonna offer his smb.conf
<ikonia> MotuU: just install the flashplugin-nonfree package - that's all you need
<MotuU> ikonia: will do, brb
<titan_ark> hey i hav just installed xubuntu dual boot with an existing xp on my HDD with 4 partitions. i am unable to access the other 3 partitions thro xubuntu now.
<MotuU> ikonia: apt- says: flashplugin-nonfree is already the latest one (my translation, i have german language pack)
<judget> you need ntfs tools
<titan_ark> i tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions but it it doesnt seem to be working
<ikonia> MotuU: that's good,
<mak_> any idea anyone,,,,,to create an download icon in the web page,,,and giving the download link  to another web site,,, is it well done with java or python or shell scripting ??????
<vegombrei> how does one toggle track order while using brasero to make an audio cd .. i mean all i do is drag and drop and it shows up but i cant change the track order then
<ikonia> MotuU: when did you first install that package
<bastid_raZor> vegombrei; add them in the order you want?.
<MotuU> i didn't. i installed ubuntu server version, apt-getr ubuntu-desktop. that's it
<baz> is FlashDevelop the leading free Flash/Flex ide?
<MotuU> ikonia: i didn't. i installed ubuntu server version, apt-getr ubuntu-desktop. that's it
<ikonia> MotuU: why did you install the server version ?
<vegombrei> bastid_raZor: bastid !
<MotuU> ikonia: to upload a smaller iso to my vmware server which is connected on the internet
<ikonia> MotuU: why not use the desktop version ?
<ikonia> MotuU: your using it for more than that as your trying to view youtuve and myspace on it
<nargzul> Hi! I've a little simple question about crontab: If the computer is not on at the hour specified, when the computer restart, the task is executed or not?
<ikonia> nargzul: it's ignored
<MotuU> ikonia: no, just to have a remote access surf station
<MotuU> ikonia: but the flash problem does not come from the server package, does it?
<ikonia> MotuU: so why did you install the server version
<nargzul> ikonia: okay thanks, and there is a way to do it? It's for a backup script for my laptop, and he isn't really ON at same hour
<ikonia> MotuU: no - but the desktop version is a.) setup for home hardware b.) intergrated desktop out of the box
<MotuU> ikonia: again, to just not putting a so big .iso through my internet connection!
<|Sigma|> MotuU: both desktop and server version ISOs are the same size....
<MotuU> ikonia: and the howto says, after apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it's excactly the same
<|Sigma|> give or take ~10MB
<MotuU> |Sigma|: oh, good to know that lol
<|Sigma|> :p
<ikonia> MotuU: I disagree on that,
<MotuU> ikonia: well ok.
<marco__> ciao a tutti
<marco__> scusate è la prima volta che uso questo programma, come posso scaricare?
<Guest33624> Hi all I need some help. I want to execute a GUI script just before I logout from GDM. /etc/gdm/PostSession run the script as root and i want it to be run by the current user? Please help me solve this!
<ActionParsnip2> |Sigma|: does the server install have X based debs on the iso?
<Guest33624> Otherwise I have to go back for KDE
<MotuU> ikonia: so whats next? installing ubunto dekstop and i won't have the firefox crashes? i guess not
<LiquidAir> Does Ubuntu have a similar battery consumption rate as vista?
<LiquidAir> (or better)
<ikonia> MotuU: I don't know without more research
<ActionParsnip2> LiquidAir: I'd say identical as long as you get ACPI running successfully
<MotuU> ikonia: ok maybre it's a good ide to open a threat in forums so that more people will read it?
<MotuU> ikonia: btw you dont have those problems?
<marco__> How can I download? sorry
<ikonia> MotuU: not without more research, firefox/flash can crash for many reasons
<LiquidAir> ActionParsnip2, k, I assume it would be a lot less than osx though (on macbook's) I don't know how they get their battery life so high
<MotuU> ikonia: ok. thanks for now
<Crescent_4rZ> hi..
<ActionParsnip2> MotuU: have you trid renaming ~/.mozilla ?
<ikonia> MotuU: ActionParsnip2s is very valid
<marco__> Hello, I'm italian. How I can download files?
<nightrid3r> !it
<ActionParsnip2> LiquidAir: depends on how the mac was configured, there is now umbrella answer
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<MotuU> ActionParsnip2: whats that?
<nargzul> ikonia: okay thanks, and there is a way to do it? It's for a backup script for my laptop, and he isn't really ON at same hour
<marco__> grz mille!
<MotuU> ikonia: what do you mean with vaild in this case?
<Guest33624> Is there anyone that has heard of gnome here?
<ActionParsnip2> MotuU: its what hold your firefox settings, if you rename it and rerun firefox yuo will get stock settings and can diagnose that way
<error404notfound> after installing adobe air, my add/remove has gone corrupt. As suggested on a launchpad bug, I tried to remove and install it, but it also tries to uninstall ubuntu-desktop. How do I fix it?
<ActionParsnip2> Guest33624: of course
<titan_ark> pls anyone can help me with accesing fat32 partitions thro ubuntu?
<ikonia> MotuU: a good suggestion
<ikonia> nargzul: no
<MotuU> ikonia: k
<Guest33624> Yep can you help me please with my logout issue?
<ActionParsnip2> MotuU: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old
<ikonia> nargzul: if your machine is off - crontab does not run
<MotuU> ActionParsnip2: i'll try
<mobici> whois mobici
<ActionParsnip2> MotuU: this will make firefox not see your bokmarks / passwords etc but its just to test
<ActionParsnip2> MotuU: the folder is renamed and not deleted
<Guest33624> ActionParsnip2: I want to execute a logout GUI script before I logout NOT as root
<MotuU> ActionParsnip2: is it in /usr/lib?
<Guest33624> ActionParsnip2: Thanks in advance!
<ActionParsnip2> MotuU: no I gave you the command
<MotuU> ActionParsnip2: k, done
<MotuU> ActionParsnip2: now restarting firefox?
<ActionParsnip2> MotuU: indeed
<ActionParsnip2> Guest33624: make a script that sits on desktop that you can launch instead of clicking logoff or whatever
<MotuU> ActionParsnip2: since i am online here with chatzilla i guess i'll be kicked
<titan_ark> :(
<MotuU> ActionParsnip2: i'll reconnct afterwards
<ActionParsnip2> MotuU: yes you will
<Jesurfe> hello, please, I need create my channel, can you give a site provide simple interface to create and manage my chanel pls ?
<ActionParsnip2> MotuU: np
<MotuU> ActionParsnip2: brb
<ActionParsnip2> chatzilla is a great way to make firefox bigger than it already is
<Rioting_pacifist> i cant install scipy on 8.04, is there a nice cli program to plot graphs (from data not from formulas)
<Guest33624> ActionParsnip2 This is a domain. If I manage to get this done this is my final step in the process of joining Ubuntu to AD Domain of 2003 with passwordless cifs mount and roaming profile login which is completely transparent  with window$. Can you suggest a channel?
<Rioting_pacifist> i really need to do my work so i cant spend hours reading tutorials so sorry if this is easy to solve w/ google
<ActionParsnip2> Rioting_pacifist: xplot
<ActionParsnip2> !info xplot
<ubottu> xplot (source: xplot): A simple x-y column data plotter for X.. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19-7.2 (intrepid), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Guest33624> Actionparnisp2 I cannot ask the users to press this before they logout...
<ActionParsnip2> !info xgraph
<ubottu> xgraph (source: xgraph): Plotting program, reads stdin, allows interactive zooming. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.1-10 (intrepid), package size 86 kB, installed size 256 kB
<MotuU> back
<Guest33624> maybe if I fool the logout procedure...
<MotuU> ActionParsnip2: whats next?
<MotuU> ActionParsnip2: wait and see how firefox works with flash?
<vegombrei> thats really odd ... once you add files for an audio project there is no way to change the track order ..
<ActionParsnip2> MotuU: use the browser to see how it runs, give it a good test with varied content
<judget> well i rebooted for giggles but my automount is still NG
<MotuU> ActionParsnip2: will do
<MotuU> ActionParsnip2: firefox does not want me to install flash so it remebers where to find the flash plugin?
<ActionParsnip2> MotuU: should find it ok, if it all works your original profile is faulty someplace
<Administrator> hi
<dayo> where is the init script for logrotate on 8.04?
<MotuU> ActionParsnip2: k, thanks for now. will test now
<ActionParsnip2> MotuU: if its still bad, dlete the current ~/.mozilla folder and rename the original back in
<MotuU> ActionParsnip2: will do
<ActionParsnip2> Guest33624: check in ~/.bash_logout
<ActionParsnip2> Guest33624: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=147007
<Rioting_pacifist> god dammit im an idiot id messed up my sources so i couldnt install either of those, thx for the help ActionParsnip ill install xplot give it a spin :D, :( for nobody slapping me with the obviouse cause yesterday
<Guest33624> ActionParsnip2: I will check this out, but afaik .bash_logout is not affecting GUI. Thanks!
<mca1> jome
<syockit> Rioting_pacifist: I thought parsnip already gave a list?
<identifikaciya> hello there
<ActionParsnip2> Rioting_pacifist: apt-cache search plot | less; apt-cache search graph | less
<Rioting_pacifist> yeah i came by yesterday asking why python-scipy couldnt install, id messed up my sources.list (well adept had) but its all good now and i have scipy and xplot
<mak_> jklk
<ActionParsnip2> Rioting_pacifist: nice one
<ActionParsnip2> Rioting_pacifist: i solve tonnes in here with apt-cache
<chinchin> hi
<ActionParsnip2> !hi | chinchin
<ubottu> chinchin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<identifikaciya> Guyz can you plese help? How can i exclude some file type from find search? If i got: find -type f -name "*.abc" i will find all "*.abc" files. How to find all not "*.abc" files?
<chinchin> did anyone has the same problem wit 8.10 -while i downloaded some fils web surfing is impossible..
<ActionParsnip2> identifikaciya: pipe your find results into a grep -v
<ActionParsnip2> identifikaciya: makes grep work inversel
<ActionParsnip2> y
<adred> Hi, anyone out there who could me setup internal networking in virtualbox?. I got to Ubuntu guests on Ubuntu host. I couldn't figure out how to connect the guests. Help pls....
<ActionParsnip2> identifikaciya: find . -type f | grep -v '*.abc'
<ActionParsnip2> identifikaciya: create a folder with 20 or so files and run a quick test
<ActionParsnip2> http://www.justlinux.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-129385.html
<B|ackPanther> I have used a live disk and after that my computer takes too long to boot up.Is there a way i can restore the boot up ?
<identifikaciya> Thanks guyz, trying :)
<erUSUL> identifikaciya: find -type f -not -name "*.abc"
<cakey_> hi nerds
<cakey_> party time
<ActionParsnip2> erUSUL: nice
<cakey_> o/
<cakey_> \o
<cakey_> http://www.1234567890day.com/
<FloodBot1> cakey_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cakey_> time to party
<ActionParsnip2> cakey_: your keyboard is broken
<cakey_> no its not
<cakey_> ._.
<identifikaciya> erUSUL: thanks a lot man!
<ActionParsnip2> cakey_: well its typing pointless rubbish so it must be
<|HSO|SadiQ> is there a tutorial about iptables QoS out there??
<erUSUL> identifikaciya: no problem
<ActionParsnip2> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<cakey_> 1234567890day.com <--this?
<ActionParsnip2> !ot | cakey_
<ubottu> cakey_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<adred> any help pls...
<erUSUL> |HSO|SadiQ: the linux advanced router project site is a good start iirc
<ActionParsnip2> !ask | adred
<ubottu> adred: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adred> Hi, anyone out there who could me setup internal networking in virtualbox?. I got to Ubuntu guests on Ubuntu host. I couldn't figure out how to connect the guests. Help pls....
<adred> already posted but no one anwered.
<|HSO|SadiQ> #ubuntu-network
<ActionParsnip2> adred: i can help
<ActionParsnip2> adred: set your default gateway to your routers internal ip
<SunnyDP> Pasrsnip :D
<SunnyDP> nice to see you brother
<ActionParsnip2> adred: and add: nameserver 10.0.2.3   to /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip2> adred: thats the internal Vbox dns that needs setting (weird I know)
<ActionParsnip2> SunnyDP: werd
<SunnyDP> :D
<ActionParsnip2> adred: once you set those you will get web connection in the vbox
<adred> ActionParsnip2: sorry just got a nose bleed. Don't basic networking skills. Do I have to do that?:(
<malthe> guys
<ActionParsnip2> adred: make sure you install the guest additions too
<malthe> what's that tool that'll let you look into a hung process (e.g. dtrace); any tutorial on it?
<ActionParsnip2> adred: yes if you want web access
<adred> ActionParsnip2: not really web access. just access bet two guest OSes
<ActionParsnip2> adred: that i dont know, you could have them communicating via your router i guess
<ActionParsnip2> adred: I'd ask in #vbox
<ActionParsnip2> or #virtualbox or whatever it is
<adred> ActionParsnip2: okay.. thanks for the help. gotta go to #vbox
<unknown_> hello, can somebody tell me how can I disable "autostart" its little anonying that when I put my pendrive in, I've got open all partitions... I'd prefer to have it only on desktop :) My system is ubuntu 8.10
<stevja90> norman
<|HSO|SadiQ> I'm trying to open a text file and I get something like this:Could not open the file <pathtofile> using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding. how can I fix that???
<ActionParsnip2> unknown_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-974087.html
<shavin> My windows vista just crashed and i am trying ubuntu live CD to recover my office files from the disk. But I a unable to mount the hard disk volume. The error reported is something relating to unclean shutdown. How can i force mount the volume to recover my important data? please help
<ActionParsnip2> |HSO|SadiQ: is the file on a network share?
<|HSO|SadiQ> no...it's an xchat log file
<zaggynl> shavin: you can try a ntfsfix
<joot> | HSO|Sadi Q, I t is probably not a text file..
<ActionParsnip2> shavin: same mout command but use --force on the end
<|HSO|SadiQ> <joot> it's a xchat log file
<shavin> thanks guys lemme try that
<joot> | HSO|Sadi Q, Ouch!  Youi can change the format
<|HSO|SadiQ> joot, how??
<shavin> guys how do i check the name of the volume. i mean whether it is sda1 or what? i tried to look into properties but did not find anything
<ActionParsnip2> |HSO|SadiQ: what is the output of: file <file you want to open>
<ActionParsnip2> shavin: sudo fdisk =l
<shavin> ok
<broonsparrow> hi. I'm wondering if someone can help with a mailman insatll - it's asking me for "actual network and class range of your mail server. " and I'm not sure what this means! I use gmail.
<shavin> is it "=" equal and a "|" pipeline in the command?
<shavin> or an "l" elle?
<ActionParsnip2> shavin: sudo fdisk minus ell
<joot> | HSO|Sadi Q, In the text editor there is an option to change to another format
<kindofabuzz> installed python 3 by source and used checkinstall, worked fine before with a reg make install but checkinstall has screwd things up. i have ov 70 broken packages now. of course, every one of them is python based.
<|HSO|SadiQ> ActionParsnip2, it's "data"
<joot> | HSO|Sadi Q, Well! in Gedit there is..
<ActionParsnip2> |HSO|SadiQ: thats why then
<ActionParsnip2> |HSO|SadiQ: its not a text file
<ActionParsnip2> |HSO|SadiQ: try nano <file to open>
<ActionParsnip2> |HSO|SadiQ: nano doesnt care and will simply open it
<|HSO|SadiQ> joot, it's not working with all the locales I select there...I add/removed them all :P
<|HSO|SadiQ> ActionParsnip2, so no way to open it with gedit?
<ActionParsnip2> |HSO|SadiQ: not that I know of as its not a text file
<ActionParsnip2> |HSO|SadiQ: try nano just to check the deal
<|HSO|SadiQ> ActionParsnip2,  nano works...but I preffer gedit :)
<joot> | HSO|Sadi Q, Sorry I know no more... my xchat files open here when I start xchat gnome :-((
<ActionParsnip2> |HSO|SadiQ: the file command doesnt look at file extensions or stuff like that, it looks at the data
<ActionParsnip2> |HSO|SadiQ: whats the filename you are opening?
<|HSO|SadiQ> /home/sadiq/.xchat2/xchatlogs/QuakeNet-#hso|warroom.log
<lumis> anyone know why Ubuntu is automatically setting my CPU freq. to 1Ghz? cpufreq-selector allows me to change it to what it should be, but it resets after reboot
<ActionParsnip2> |HSO|SadiQ: try renaming it something simpler like quakenet.log and opening, or quakenet.txt
<ActionParsnip2> |HSO|SadiQ: maybe gedit doesnt like the # in the name
<|HSO|SadiQ> ActionParsnip2, I renamed it to gedit.txt ..it still doesn't open
<|HSO|SadiQ> ActionParsnip2, I'll stick to nano then...ty :)
<ActionParsnip2> |HSO|SadiQ: try cat thatfile > ~/test.txt
<broonsparrow> how would i find the values for "network and class range of your mail server. " I'm using gmail and it's for a mailman install
<Jumpingmanjim> hey guyz?
<Jumpingmanjim> little help please?
<ActionParsnip2> broonsparrow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mailman
<ActionParsnip2> 1ask | Jumpingmanjim
<ActionParsnip2> !ask | Jumpingmanjim
<ubottu> Jumpingmanjim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bisserke> I'm looking for a native English speaker to help me out ... Perhaps this is not the correct channel but I thought I'd give it a shot
<|HSO|SadiQ> ActionParsnip2, still no luck
<ActionParsnip2> bisserke: this is the english ubuntu support channel
<ActionParsnip2> |HSO|SadiQ: so the test.txt is not readable?
<Jumpingmanjim> Last week i tried to install kubuntu, but it failed when it got to installing the bootloader, so i had to boot up my xp cd and use fixmbr, how can i avoid this problem in the future?
<|HSO|SadiQ> ActionParsnip2, cat will preserver the "data" if I do a "file path to cat'ed file"
<|HSO|SadiQ> ActionParsnip2, no...gedit will not open it
<ActionParsnip2> Jumpingmanjim: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as check the cd was burned ok on the first boot screen
<broonsparrow> thanks parsnip- i was reading an old guide to installing it.
<Jumpingmanjim> i'll do that then
<ActionParsnip2> Jumpingmanjim: you SHOULD have done it anyway
<shavin> ActionParsnip2: I could not make it work. when i give "sudo fdisk" it gives the following output http://paste.ubuntu.com/117592/
<ActionParsnip2> Jumpingmanjim: md5 checking stuff like CD images is very important, especially with OS disks
<kindofabuzz> for future reference, DO NOT use checkinstall to install python 3 from source. totally screwed my system up lol, thanks god for clonezilla,. probably a fix but probably just as quick to restore my images
<ActionParsnip2> shavin: you didnt run the command I said
<ActionParsnip2> shavin: sudo fdisk -l
<shavin> okay thanks
<shavin> ActionParsnip2: please see this. cuold you tell me which one is the windows C drive here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/117593/
<joot> | HSO|Sadi Q, I just tried saving this log and Gedit will not open mine so maybe you need nano..
<|HSO|SadiQ> ActionParsnip2, Openoffice opens the original file after giving me some warning about the character coding like gedit
<ActionParsnip2> shavin: if you mount them all you will see the data, there is no way of knowing from that output but now you know the device nams
<ActionParsnip2> |HSO|SadiQ: then maybe you can convert with open office
<|HSO|SadiQ> ActionParsnip2, the original file or a copyof it??
<ActionParsnip2> |HSO|SadiQ: whatever, just change it, click save as and then select text file or whatever from the file type box
<moniker127> Hey quick question: I'm running ubuntu 8.04 inside of a virtual machine on windows. I am unable to get an IP address on the VM. What settings do I need to change?
<ActionParsnip2> moniker127: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648985
<Crescent_4rZ> irc.0wn3d.me.uk
<moniker127> Thanks.
<Crescent_4rZ> irc.0wn3d.me.uk
<joot> Crescent_4rZ, ??
<acuster> hey all, what creates the default user list in an install (say for a server version)?
<geirha> |HSO|SadiQ: do you have access to the machine where the xchat log was created?
<chuxxsss> how do I reset screen resolution in Gnome when I can't see anything but black
<|HSO|SadiQ> geirha, thei're on my machine...yes
<asfjio> hello, i'm trying to install licurl for php with "sudo apt-get install php5-curl", but i got this error "php5-curl: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.3-1ubuntu6) but 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.4 is to be installed". what could be the problem?
<geirha> |HSO|SadiQ: They were created on the same system as you are trying to read them on?
<|HSO|SadiQ> geirha, yes
<shockwave> hey
<ActionParsnip2> chuxxsss: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<geirha> |HSO|SadiQ: Then it's odd that it's not using UTF-8
<ActionParsnip2> acuster: the installer will create you a single user on install, you can then create users using adduser
<shockwave> what is the command for edit file/
<shockwave> ?
<ActionParsnip2> !adduser | acuster
<ubottu> acuster: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<chuxxsss> I can see anything in Gnome just black
<Sarge_TJ> Hi guys! I'm lacking a good media center on ubuntu, so I'm considering installing mythbuntu side by side to my ubuntu system. Is it done only by installing the mythbuntu-desktop, and after that I'm able to choose from the login screen wether I want to boot Ubuntu or Mythbuntu?
<ActionParsnip2> shockwave: using what app?
<|HSO|SadiQ> geirha, I added all the character coding that appear in gedit...none can open the file
<shockwave> i need to edit this
<kinja-sheep> What's the name of package "Ubuntu Helpdesk" that "magically" appear out of nowhere only to annoy you when you accidentally press F1 (help key)?
<shockwave> ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system.ini
<shockwave> i need to edit it
<ActionParsnip2> shockwave: gedit ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system.ini
<shockwave> thanks
<BlueEagle> shockwave: That depends on which editor you want to use. Popular choices include: nano, pico, joe, vim, emacs and a whole lot of others.
<geirha> |HSO|SadiQ: If you do « strings thefile | less » does it show any readable text?
<shavin> ActionParsnip2: Thank you very much, i got my files :-). Now is there a way to clear the unclean logfile or something whichever is stopping windows to boot up?
<ActionParsnip2> shavin: depends where its stored, to get write access you will need to install ntfs-3g
<chuxxsss> ActionParsnip2 the screen in Gnome is black I can't see anything
<ActionParsnip2> chuxxsss: hit ctrl+alt+backspace, change session type to console and log on there
<shavin> so i install ntfs-3g package and then run it on C drive probably?
<Sarge_TJ> Will installing the mythbuntu-desktop package enable me to choose between the basic ubuntu (gnome) desktop and the mythbuntu desktop at the login screen?
<ActionParsnip2> chuxxsss: or reboot and hit esc to bring up grub menu and boot to recovery mode, you can select fix x from the menu that appears
<|HSO|SadiQ> geirha, ...yes...I can read it
<ActionParsnip2> Sarge_TJ: I believe so, it may just install the apps you dont have from the mythbuntu meta package
<ActionParsnip2> shavin: ntfs-3g is a best effort to give linux users write access to ntfs (as ntfs is proprietary from Microsoft)
<ActionParsnip2> !ntfs3g | shavin
<ubottu> shavin: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<lolkikker> test
<chuxxsss> Thank you ActionParsnip2
<zone000> how can i install ubuntu iso from mandriva 2007 without cdrom or usb support so that it overwites the mandriva partitions?
<Mood> zone000: mount?
<geirha> |HSO|SadiQ: Then there's probably just a few odd characters here and there, that are not UTF-8 ... not sure on how to find and fix them though
<ActionParsnip2> zone000: you will need to edit your mandriva boot loader (grub / lilo) to boot the iso (it can do this)
<zone000> how?
<zone000> i have lilo
<ActionParsnip2> zone000: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28948.html
<ActionParsnip2> zone000: have you websearched this any or did you just run here straight away?
<zone000> how can i do that but inorder to wipe mandriva away and replace it with ubuntu
<|HSO|SadiQ> geirha, it's ok...I'll keep using nano...ty anyway :)
<zone000> i searched and i found alot of stuff but the commands don't work under mandriva like tht loop command
<ActionParsnip2> zone000: you will need to burn the disk unless you have 2 bootable disks
<dundel> Where can i find the ubuntu 8.10 HAL hiccup fix???
<ActionParsnip2> zone000: all linuxs have the loop devices
<ActionParsnip2> zone000: its how you mount an iso
<zone000> no i have no cd rom support
<shavin> ActionParsnip: I am a bit confused. Is there a command i can run which will scan the hard disk and fix the logfile error. or do i have to manually find out the log file and fix it? I am sorry for my naive query
<zone000> i just have that iso
<ActionParsnip2> zone000: do you have a 1Gb usb drive laying around
<zone000> yes but my bios doesn't support usb booting
<Mood> zone000: you can't do a mount -o loop xxx.iso /mnt/disk?
<zone000> but the thing is that after mounting the iso file i will over right it
<shavin> ActionParsnip2: I am a bit confused. Is there a command i can run which will scan the hard disk and fix the logfile error. or do i have to manually find out the log file and fix it? I am sorry for my naive query
<zone000> so the iso is on an ntfs
<ActionParsnip2> shavin: what is the logfile error?
<zone000> and want to install it in place of mandriva partions
<ActionParsnip2> zone000: then I think you will need to put the drive in another system using an adapter to install
<ActionParsnip2> zone000: you need a bootable partition containing the cd iso, its gonna get extremely messy
<wallunit> How can I encrypt multiple partitions in a way tht i don't have enter a passphrase for each of them on boot?
<shavin> It was coming in details when i was unsuccesfully trying to mount the volume earlier. It was related to "unclean shutdown" or similar words
<zone000> so u mean i can install ubuntu into any external hardrive?
<fosco_> zone000: yes, you can
<ActionParsnip2> !usb | shavin
<zone000> ok thanks alot
<ubottu> shavin: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip2> shavin: wrong target, sorry
<shavin> thats fine
<shavin> BTW i have a usb ubuntu too and i am using it everday at home :-)
<ActionParsnip2> shavin: http://www.hafenscher.net/wiki/index.php?page=Mount_USB_stick_read_and_writable_for_users
<ActionParsnip2> shavin: that will give you the mount options you need to get user writability
<sushanthreddy> how tomcat works in ubuntu
<SunnyDP> whats it suppose to do?
<ActionParsnip2> !tomcat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat
<ActionParsnip2> !info tomcat
<ubottu> Package tomcat does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip2> !info tomcat2
<ubottu> Package tomcat2 does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip2> !find tomcat
<ubottu> Found: libtomcat5.5-java, solr-tomcat5.5, tomcat5.5, tomcat5.5-admin, tomcat5.5-webapps (and 7 others)
<ActionParsnip2> !info tomcat5.5
<ubottu> tomcat5.5 (source: tomcat5.5): Servlet and JSP engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.26-3ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 57 kB, installed size 360 kB
<sushanthreddy> thanx ubottu
<ActionParsnip2> sushanthreddy: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/installing-tomcat-6-on-ubuntu/
<zone000> what was the usb link u gave me sorry i lost it?
<sushanthreddy> sudo dpkg-get-selections | grep sun-java
<sushanthreddy>  it is not working
<zone000> how to install ubuntu in a usb?
<sushanthreddy> mayi know the motherboard version
<bazhang> !usb > zone000
<ubottu> zone000, please see my private message
<ziroday> How would I symlink all the folders in ~/code/xbmcskins to ~/.xbmc/skin?
<ActionParsnip2> sushanthreddy: then you dont have java installed
<Qixotic> hi, I was wondering if there was a way to list directory contents like this:
<ActionParsnip2> ziroday: you could just symlink the folder ;)
<sushanthreddy> just now i am intsalling tomcat5.5
<ziroday> ActionParsnip2: how?
<Qixotic> root/dir_name/filename
<Qixotic> root/dir_name/filename2
<Qixotic> etc
<ziroday> Qixotic: cd into /root and then do ls -l | grep dir_name ?
<ziroday> Qixotic: err do ls -lr maybe
<sushanthreddy> i have installed phpmyadmin ,but not opening it is saying forbidden
<Qixotic> no, that's not what I'm looking for
<ziroday> Qixotic: actually its ls -lR
<sushanthreddy> when browser the folder sahre
<sushanthreddy> it is there
<ActionParsnip2> ziroday: mv ~/.xbmc/skin !/.xbmc/skin_old; ln -s ~/code/xbmcskins ~/.xbmc/skin
<Qixotic> basically i want the full path name in front of each file
<ActionParsnip2> ziroday: replace ! with ~
<ziroday> ActionParsnip2: right, thanks!
<ActionParsnip2> ziroday: the first part renames the original folder out of the way, the second part creates the link
<ziroday> Qixotic: that will do it, as you're ls -R-ing from root but grepping only for the results you want
<syockit> ziroday, Qixotic: why not use find?
<Qixotic> no, that just prints out outpur in the format
<ActionParsnip2> ziroday: any good?
<Qixotic> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2009-02-05 20:29 Desktop
<Qixotic> what I want is
<ziroday> ActionParsnip2: seems so, just about to test it
<sushanthreddy> how iptray works
<Qixotic> full/path/name/filename
<Qixotic> full/path/name/filename2
<Qixotic> full/path/name/filename3
<FloodBot1> Qixotic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Qixotic> sorry
<ziroday> Qixotic: try ls -1R
<ziroday> Qixotic: instead of ls -lR
<ActionParsnip2> ziroday: if it doesnt work you can rename the old folder back
<ActionParsnip2> ziroday: I ALWAYS have a rollback method :D
<Qixotic> ziroday: not exactly what i want, but I think it's close enough for me to script the output i want, thanks.
<elimin8> Hello i have a few questions about ubuntu 8.10 am i in the right place?
<ziroday> ActionParsnip2: saw that :)
<ActionParsnip2> elimin8: indeed, ask away
<bazhang> elimin8, yep
<elimin8> The system i have now is ubuntu 8.10 x86_32 on a amd 64x2 machine
<ActionParsnip2> elimin8: ok good so far
<elimin8> it seems to be the version that operates best with my processor, but i was wondering if theres a way to minimize whats using my ram
<syockit> Qixotic: or you can use find <path>, but it is slow
<elimin8> so that i can use it for grapical processes and gui
<ActionParsnip2> elimin8: run ps -ef | less
<elimin8> i have 5.4gb swap and a usb (readyboost like)
<elimin8> erm whats the less?
<ActionParsnip2> elimin8: that is what is running in your ram right now, if yu can minimise those youo will use less ram
<ActionParsnip2> elimin8: try it without
<ikonia> elimin8: the kernel will manage your ram really well
<elimin8> post whats running here?
<ActionParsnip2> elimin8: it only lists processes so won't harm anything
<ActionParsnip2> elimin8: no just read it, and research what each is so you can sto pit running in future if its unnecessary
<ActionParsnip2> elimin8: DO NOT paste it all in here
<elimin8> Ah i understand thank you
<bazhang> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<elimin8> thats my process listing?
<bazhang> you can paste there if you wish
<ActionParsnip2> elimin8: yep
<elimin8> i dont want to spam the server if i can avoid it lol
<ActionParsnip2> elimin8: all that stuff is running on yur system right now
<elimin8> there are about 20 or so applications
<elimin8> also one other question, by defualt ubuntu set aside 5.4gb of swap space on my system, in the debian channel they told me i needed 3gb max
<elimin8> is that something specific to ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> elimin8: how much ram do you have?
<elimin8> 2gb of physical ram
<elimin8> no dedicated video card
<ikonia> alexises: you need the same ammount as your ram if you wish to use hibernation, I'd always suggest ram+a bit extra to be able to swap out your ram totally and a bufer,
<ActionParsnip1> then 4Gb is usual, 2 x RAM
<ikonia> alexises: sorry not you
<ikonia> elimin8: that was for you
<ikonia> elimin8: swap space is personal preference
 * ActionParsnip1 thinks ubuntus "default" partitioning is obscene
<elimin8> would lower swap space speed up the system?
<elimin8> i have made a few tweaks like turning off system time stamps and such
<elimin8> to help increase the speed, but honestly i dont see any
<elimin8> i also used the "ready boost" concept of using usb for swap space and did notice a small performance difficene with grapical apps
<elimin8> but then i was told that the hd is faster than usb
<elimin8> so now im confused and back to square one
<syockit> don't know if I've seen worse....
<ActionParsnip1> has anyone seen this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop/+bug/94048
<ActionParsnip1> crazy, just applied the fix myself, not tested yet
<diffred> how do I mount windows partitions within the terminal¿? (I can do it in Places and clicking the windows partition and then asks me password to mount)
<Dexi> Is there a way to get into rars without a pass?
<ActionParsnip1> diffred: ntfs3g
<dny> hi am trying to profile with gprof, but i do not get information about the runtime of my methods. i am compiling / linking with -g2 -pg. What am I doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip1> !ntfs3g | diffred
<ubottu> diffred: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<diffred> ActionParsnip1: thanks!
<elimin8> impressive
<chris8> Hey room i have FTP question... Why do i have a Windows Network in my list of networks?  and why can't i delete it???
<ActionParsnip1> elimin8: im just good friends with ubottu
<elimin8> actionpastnip1 im reading that bug you posted, if it improves performance why is it a bug?
<ActionParsnip1> elimin8: not sure, i didnt log it
<elimin8> sorry for terminating your name there.
<ActionParsnip1> elimin8: use tab to complete names ;)
<chris8> What is a Windows Network?  why do i have one? :S :S:S
<trygg> anyone have any clue why avant-window-navigator is so slow when its resizing?
<elimin8> A windows network means theres windows systems on your network
<trygg> it takes almost 2 seconds when im closing down an app for it to resize
<kronicKoH> I have issues with video, but I'l see once I add a different PCI vid card
<elimin8> is your router attached to any other pcs?
<ActionParsnip1> chris8: i'd just disregard it
<chris8> it was attached to a laptop that i just formatted
<elimin8> thats why :)
<chris8> that's what I thought!!! that #$^#$ Vista went and #@$^^$# my network w/o my permission
<elimin8> I had vista too, its not very friendly.
<chris8> will disappear when reset modem?
<chris8> it even created shared files w/o my doing... insidious :S
<elimin8> hm mi dont know the command but i know you can reinitalize your network that may clear it
<chris8> ty
<chris8> my undying love and affection
<ActionParsnip1> chris8: windows does that by default, all partitioned are automatically shared
<elimin8> only if it works :)
<ActionParsnip1> elimin8: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart will do that
<elimin8> thank you :)
<elimin8> One other technical question, I didnt notice Xfce installed in 8.10 by default, is there a reason for that?
<elimin8> its a very fast desktop option imho
<ActionParsnip1> elimin8: if you want you can sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip1> elimin8: then logout, change session to xfce and log back in
<elimin8> Excellent, i owe you :)
<elimin8> brb
<ActionParsnip1> elimin8: if you just wanted xfce you should have got XUbuntu iso ;)
<kronicKoH> ANY Ps'3"ers?
<ActionParsnip1> !anyone | kronicKoH
<ubottu> kronicKoH: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> kronicKoH, #ubuntu-ps3
<Dexi> does anyone know a way to get into a password pro'd .rar without the pass/
<elimin8> Thats so much faster thank you
<Bolin> Is it possible to change the standard character encoding in the terminal?
<ikonia> Dexi: please don't ask for cracking help in here
<Bolin> I want the default to be ISO-8859-1 instead of UTF-8
<Bolin> So i dont have to change everytime i opens up a terminal
<ActionParsnip1> elimin8: np, you will also have the standadrd gnome apps + libs installed
<bazhang> !nickspam > Abracadabra
<ubottu> Abracadabra, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> Bolin: i think you can change it in terminal settings
<elimin8> Bolin, try this website http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=743933
<elimin8> looks like it talks about what your asking
<Abracadabra> ubottu: yes, apologies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes, apologies
<Abracadabra> bazhang, sorry, I was grouping my nicks
<bazhang> Abracadabra, thanks
<Bolin> Thanks elimin8
<elimin8> Welcome! :)
<andylockran`>  
<Bolin> elimin8: what do i change it to since i want swedish layout? "se_SV.ISO-8859-1" ?
<Bolin> or just en_US.ISO-8859-1 ?
<moniker127> Question: I'm using vmware workstation on windows 7 to run 8.04, and I cant browse inside of the vm. I've tried all the network setups, and i'm stumped. How do I set up the network between the host OS (windows) and the guest OS (ubuntu)?
<ActionParsnip1> moniker127: if you share the folder in windows, the share will be accessible like any other shared resource from linux
<elimin8> thats a good question Bolin, im unsure if it will accept the swedish
<core1> a
<elimin8> monkier127 be sure to enable write permissions on the windows machine though
<Bolin> but will it accept en_US.ISO-8859-1 ?
<geirha> Bolin: Don't think you can set the default character encoding with gnome-terminal I'm afraid. You can with xterm though, by starting it with: LANG=sv_SV.ISO-8859-1 xterm
<moniker127> Actionparsnip1 i'm actually just looking to connect the VM to the internet, I dont much care about host access.
<elimin8> xterm is the emulated terminal right?
<chrisdone> yeah, of many
<ActionParsnip1> moniker127: if you want to browse the VM you will need to install and configure samba in the VM
<Bolin> whats the diffrence between xterm and gnome-terminal+
<core1> hai
<ActionParsnip1> moniker127: as long as the VM has an IP from your router, you will be able to browse it like a true system on the lan
<moniker127> ActionParsnip1 oh okay thanks
<chrisdone> Bolin: xterm has crappier fonts by default but doesn't require GNOME
<ActionParsnip1> !samba | moniker127
<ubottu> moniker127: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<chrisdone> Bolin: gnome-terminal is faster than xterm and takes less memory
<geirha> Bolin: Doesn't have a menu-bar, and you need to edit files to configure it
<ActionParsnip1> !info xterm
<ubottu> xterm (source: xterm): X terminal emulator. In component main, is optional. Version 235-1ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 459 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<ActionParsnip1> !info gnome-terminal
<ubottu> gnome-terminal (source: gnome-terminal): The GNOME 2 terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 90 kB, installed size 316 kB
<Bolin> then chaning is out of the question ;)
<chrisdone> urxvt is faster than both and takes less memory, by far
<ActionParsnip1> chrisdone: i use yakuake due to it getting outta my face when its annoying me :)
<chrisdone> ActionParsnip1: I have no idea what that means
<geirha> Bolin: Yeah, rxvt is an option. Install it and give it a try: LANG=sv_SV.ISO-8859-1 rxvt
<DIFH-ice1oot> chrisdone: its the quake3-terminal
<ActionParsnip1> chrisdone: have yo uever played quake / half-life etc
<chrisdone> Bolin: they can all look the same: http://chrisdone.com/pics/xft.png
 * sara_ goes for a nap
<t-lux> #ubuntu-berlin
<ActionParsnip1> chrisdone: and you get the cosole you can bring down from the top with ~ to type commands
<ActionParsnip1> chrisdone: its like that
<Bolin> will check it out... thanksl
<Bolin> -l
<chrisdone> Bolin: so really it depends on whether you need the memory and speed and can so bad that you can be bothered configuring it a bit
<ActionParsnip1> chrisdone: the gnome equiv is tilda
<elimin8> tilda is the top dropdown terminal right?
<chrisdone> no, I don't play games
<ActionParsnip1> elimin8: yeah, yakuake is the kde equiv
<ActionParsnip1> chrisdone: http://www.gentoo.org.pl/images/stories/apps_png/app_yakuake_1.png
<ActionParsnip1> chrisdone: shows and hides from the top using keypress
<chrisdone> I see
<moniker127> I think I may be in way over my head trying to install and configure samba as a unix system newbie.
<tiredbones> Is wodim design to replace cdrecord?
<Bolin> where do i config colors and other apperance on rxvt?
<Bolin> nvm
<Bolin> found it
<elimin8> does yakuke run constantly?
<elimin8> yakauke* pardon
<DIFH-ice1oot> elimin8: yes
<ActionParsnip1> elimin8: yeah it sits and waits for you to press the key then descends
<elimin8> so its probably not a good application for someone whos trying to trim running apps down :)
<ActionParsnip1> elimin8: if you use gnome you want tilda
<elimin8> tilda is installed but wont launch without running it by command line
<ActionParsnip1> elimin8: if youo want less apps running then its a bad choice
<ActionParsnip1> elimin8: alt+f2 type tilda hit enter
<elimin8> ActionParsnip1, thank you :)
<elimin8> in ubuntu are there a list of applciations that must remain running at all times?
<elimin8> I was told if i trim down my running apps it may help speed up the system.
<DIFH-ice1oot> elimin8: you are using gnome? kde? xfce4?
<elimin8> none of the above
<broonsparrow> hi. can anyone help with a mailman install.I'm following the guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mailman) and am coming across an error (it's not letting me create a newlist) anyone able to give me a hand?
<elimin8> xfce
<elimin8> xfce 4 wasnt an option
<ActionParsnip1> elimin8: if you are running xfce on 2gb ram you will have more than enough to do whatever you need
<DIFH-ice1oot> xfce? xubuntu-desktop=xfce4, right?
<elimin8> xfce on ubuntu 8.10
<kavity> Yes.
<vegombrei> is there a way my bro can connect to my pc thru the internet and share files ? he uses windows xp .. please advise
<elimin8> A side note, i really must commend your community efforts people.
<redline5653> guys i need your help
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: run an ftp server or HFS share
<malthe> pwd
<noon`> vegombrei, samba
<ActionParsnip1> noon`: over wan, pretty risky
<DIFH-ice1oot> vegombrei: sftp is a good choice and it comes with the openssh-server
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | redline5653
<ubottu> redline5653: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noon`> oh i just figured it was lan ;-)
<redline5653> my laptop keeps going into standby every 20-30 seconds i think its a thing called anacron doing it but cant remove it....
<elimin8> redline5653, have you altered your power settings?
<vegombrei> wow .. so many options .. whats the easiest a noob could adapt to outta those options ?
<redline5653> no it's a fresh install
<elimin8> ftp is the easiest to setup imho
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<DIFH-ice1oot> vegombrei: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: then you can use sftp like DIFH-ice1oot
<ActionParsnip1> said
<DIFH-ice1oot> vegombrei: then yo can connect to the pc e.g. with filezilla on port 22 and your userlogin
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: thanks :) downloading ....
<elimin8> amazing.
<ActionParsnip1> DIFH-ice1oot: or webdrive in windows ;)
<DIFH-ice1oot> ActionParsnip1: i am happy not to know what this is :)
<ActionParsnip1> DIFH-ice1oot: deal
<geirha> vegombrei: WinSCP is also a decent option for connecting from windows to an ssh server with sftp/scp
<SunnyDP> Hello
<SunnyDP> is there some type of application for sound purposes on ubuntu
<SunnyDP> i used SRS before on windows
<SunnyDP> loved it
<FloodBot1> SunnyDP: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DIFH-ice1oot> ActionParsnip1: but i think its a strange internet-explorer-thing
<noon`> geirha, its pretty slow from my experience
<ActionParsnip1> SunnyDP: whats SRS?
<syockit> SunnyDP: now if you'll properly explain what you want to achieve
<vegombrei> geirha: so i should tell them windows users who wanna connect to my pc to install WinSCP is it ?
<elimin8> One final question and ill keep myself quite for a while. If i want to install multiple distros on my current ubuntu machine, is there a way to resize the master partition or will i need to run gparted through a live cd to resize it?
<jedfox> Who can set SOUND for Sound Blaster Live?
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: ok bro .. installed ... now how to i create user and set it up ?
<DIFH-ice1oot> elimin8: ubuntu is doing this while the installation
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: its your local users
<ActionParsnip1> !adduser | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: oooh
<geirha> vegombrei: Any client that can connect with sftp/scp really. noon` mentions winscp is slow, so maybe filezilla is better then.
<elimin8> DIFH-ice1oot, my thanks.
<SunnyDP> ActionParsnip1: srslabs.com
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: so should i make another account like guest ? coz im on admin
<SunnyDP> equalizer/Dolby controller
<DIFH-ice1oot> vegombrei: dont use a root-account for sftp, just use the normal user-login
<DIFH-ice1oot> vegombrei: because if you give someone a root-sftp-login you also give im a root-ssh-login!
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: call it what you like, id use something less obvios than guest
<jaggedaloc> Hey, anyone on the ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<DIFH-ice1oot> !anyone | jaggedaloc
<ubottu> jaggedaloc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jaggedaloc> Or edubuntu Classmate PC remix?
<jedfox> I have some problem with SOUND in Ubuntu (Sound Blaster 5.1 Live). Who now how set that?
<kenesh> hello room
<kenesh> you have to see this
<jaggedaloc> I'm wondering about the best image to use on my newly aquired 2go PC.
<kenesh> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2029681589148358971&hl=en
<vegombrei> DIFH-ice1oot: ActionParsnip1 : ok i made another account that doesnt have that many privilages ... how do i assign what all folders or hdd's i wanna share thru that account with people connecting to my ftp ?
<Bolin> does anyone know of a homepage or something with a list over different terminals?
<jaggedaloc> I updated to a later image, and it is better, but it is still marked Release Canidate.
<Bolin> and with a little info on every terminal
<jaggedaloc> I can
<syockit> SunnyDP: it looks hardware specific
<DIFH-ice1oot> vegombrei: you are sharing the /home/user
<ActionParsnip1> !sound | jedfox
<ubottu> jedfox: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DIFH-ice1oot> vegombrei: and all other files the user can use, sftp = ssh
<jaggedaloc> I can't find an official release.
<vegombrei> oh
<vegombrei> DIFH-ice1oot: is there a way i can test this ?
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: it will default to the users home dir, you can make a symlink in the folder to the data you want to sare but make sure you give the new user appropriate access to the data
<DIFH-ice1oot> vegombrei: connect to localhost
<jaggedaloc> Should I try unr?  Am I missing the actual release version of the Classmate image?
<geirha> vegombrei: Make a group for the purpose of setting the access of such users. Add all users to that group, then set the group ownership of all files and folders they should have access to to that group. And of course, set the group read, write and execute bits accordingly
<SunnyDP> should i instal Pulse audio ???
<ActionParsnip1> SunnyDP: if you are unhappy with your current sound system, sure otherwise, whats the point?
<SunnyDP> yeah
<vegombrei> geirha: i get that ive set all rights to read only ... i want that user to simply log in and download whatever .. i dont want them making changes ..
<SunnyDP> i would like to have some surround sound features
<SunnyDP> choose from Rock/Clasic/Modern/ settings for my equalizer
<SunnyDP> where can i get that ?
<vegombrei> geirha: however, i think ill also make a r/w/d folder so they can put some files in there for me too
<vegombrei> DIFH-ice1oot: how do i connect to local host ?
<DIFH-ice1oot> vegombrei: use filezilla (sudo apt-get install filezilla) host=localhost, user=your-user, pass= your-pass, port = 22
<geirha> vegombrei: Places -> Connect to server, Type -> SSH, host: localhost etc...
<ActionParsnip1> vegombrei: you are going to learn a big lot about groups and permissions while you set this up
<geirha> vegombrei: I recommend you give a seperate user to each of the persons that should be allowed to connect
<vegombrei> i cant make multiple users .. i have a poor pc that will be really overwhelmed .. already the fan sometimes goes so loud its annoying
<vostibackle> is there a way to open a file with the default application from a terminal?
<gordonjcp> vegombrei: adding users typically doesn't increase the system load ;-)
<geirha> vostibackle: xdg-open file
<vostibackle> geirha: thanks :)
<syockit> SunnyDP: this super-long thread might contain the answer to your question http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<sorin7486> is there any way to restore a deleted ext3 partition
<sorin7486> ?????
<geirha> vegombrei: Makes no difference if you create one user or many.
<broonsparrow> when i run gedit from the terminal I get this error "Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 1: XML declaration not well-formed
<broonsparrow> " Any idea why?
<vegombrei> i just connected thru filezilla .... it shows my entire home folder ! .. how do i direct that path to my external drive ?
<montero> french?
<SunnyDP> Thanks brother
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip1: i see what you mean bro ... lots of permissions to be allotted hehehe
<geirha> vegombrei: You browse to it. In the client you should be able to set which directory you enter by default, and you could also create a symlink in each user's homedir, so they can just double-click that
<ActionParsnip1> broonsparrow: can you pastebin the fonts.conf file please
<emuq> hej
<funkyHat> vegombrei: setting up another user just for sftp access will use negligible system resources so you should be fine
<vegombrei> geirha: im a noob .. i donno much bro ... how can i set my ftp client to open my external drive folder by default instead of the home dir of that user
<sorin7486> is there any tool to restore deleted partition
<sorin7486> ?????
<funkyHat> If you want to restrict sftp access to a particular folder you can use 'scponly' as the shell for that account, and set that person's root as the folder you want to allow access to
<geirha> vegombrei: well, I've never used filezilla, but with nautilus, you set the path when you connect. If you omit the path, it opens in the homefolder
<ActionParsnip1> !recover | sorin7486
<ubottu> sorin7486: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ActionParsnip1> sorin7486: its easier to restore from your ackup
<ActionParsnip1> *backup
<geirha> vegombrei: Places -> Connect to Server: Set type to SSH, and fill in username, hostname and path
<blizzle> ActionParsnip1, Safe to assume he doesn't have a backup ;)
<sorin7486> thanks guys ...
<ActionParsnip1> blizzle: i assume nothing in here
<funkyHat> vegombrei: which OS are you using?
<ramontayag> hey everyone. what's the difference between ; and && when chaining commands?
<ActionParsnip1> blizzle: no backup == data is expendable
<vegombrei> geirha: i understand .. but im not gonna be the one connecting thru filezilla right .. my brothers got xp and he'll prolly download an ftp for windows .. how do i redirect the path when he loggs in to the external drive instead of the home folder
<ikonia> ramontayag: one is do this exit, do the next, the other is do this, then if it works do that
<blizzle> ActionParsnip1, no backup often == user is clueless.
<ActionParsnip1> ramontayag: ; == do this next. && = do this ONLY if the previos command succeeds
<shockwave> hey can any one help me?
<vegombrei> funkyHat: intrepid
<funkyHat> vegombrei: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/scponly-limited-shell-for-secure-file-transfers.html < that is what you want
<ActionParsnip1> shockwave: ask and find out
<ramontayag> ahh.. cool. thanks ikonia and ActionParsnip1  :) i couldn't find it in goog!
<shockwave> with oss opensound
<shockwave> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<shockwave> im using vent
<shockwave> +wine
<oCean_> ramontayag: the "&&" means if previous command ends without error. You can use "||" as the opposite
<shockwave> and when im not at the vent screen i cant talk
<ramontayag> oCean_: cool =) thanks!
<geirha> vegombrei: Click around in the connection options, there's got to be a place to put the path/folder you want to start in there somewhere
<vegombrei> geirha: but dont you think it should be a feature in the openssh-server ?
<broonsparrow> actionparsnip1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117622/ it's pasted here
<blizzle> oCean_, Minor detail the opposite of doing "x command if y command succeeds" is "do x command if y fails".. which is not || :)
<elimin8> A short time ago someone was asking about terminal alternatives, someone mentioned rtxc or something?
<Boohbah> elimin8: rxvt
<blizzle> elimin8, Try terminator
<elimin8> thank you
<funkyHat> vegombrei: choose the path to your USB drive as the user's home directory when you're setting up the user with those instructions
<oCean_> blizzle: yes, you're right. An example might be easier to understand than the explanation..
<ActionParsnip1> broonsparrow: you are missing the top line from your file. Here is mine: http://pastebin.com/f6dd1d36b
<blizzle> oCean_, We might say && is conditional, || is not.
<broonsparrow> Parnsip: it's <?xml version="1.0"?> <!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd"> when i treid to paste into thgepaste bin it wouldn;t let me
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ActionParsnip1> broonsparrow: you can tab complete names, that way it higlights like your name highlights when I address you
<masood> does anyone know how to set gamma in intrepid? I used to do it in xorg.conf but that seems not in use anymore. (Intel graphics)
<elimin8> masood, are you using nvidia drivers?
<masood> elimin: no it's intel (965)
<funkyHat> masood: xorg.conf is still used if you have it, it's just not usually necessary now, so go ahead and set it up if you need it
<ActionParsnip1> broonsparrow: you could rename your file and make a new fonts file with my text instead just to test
<broonsparrow> ActionParsnip1, ah right - i wondered how to do that! cheers. my first line is, I think, the same as yours
<vegombrei> funkyHat: ive already installed openssh-server .. cant i configure that to work instead ?
<ActionParsnip1> broonsparrow: since you renamed it out you cn easil roll back if the test fails
<geirha> vegombrei: Seems you can have filezilla take urls, so you could just send an url to the users: sftp://user@host/path/to/external/drive
<masood> funkyHat: it's empty now, does it mean i need to write the whole thing?
<anom1> Happy Epoch 1234567890 in advance!
<funkyHat> vegombrei: scponly uses ssh to connect, it's just a way of restricting what a user can do once they've connected
 * vegombrei is very confused :(
<ActionParsnip1> wow thats geeky
<mick02> Folks, I installed the 64-bit version of Ubuntu 8.10 on a friends laptop last night but to my dismay,every time I rebooted the laptop it would not accept the password that I had set up. I've done all the usuals by making sure caps lock isn't on etc etc and Google is not giving me any answers. Has anyone in here experienced this problem and if so has anyone got a fix? Thanks in advance.
<funkyHat> masood: if you do `ls /etc/X11` do you see anything that starts xorg.conf. ?
<geirha> vegombrei: ssh only authenticates you, then passes you on to the system, which by default will send you to the homedir
<jrib> mick02: reboot into recovery mode and reset the password
<masood> funkyHat: yes i have xorg.conf but it's empty.
<broonsparrow> ActionParsnip1, right done
<ActionParsnip1> mick02: boot to root console by pressing esc when grub shows its face and boot to recovery mode, you can then test the password with the keyboard before running passwd <username you created> to set the password
<ActionParsnip1> broonsparrow: ok, do what you do to get the original error
<funkyHat> masood: only xorg.conf? nothing like xorg.conf.(somenumbers)?
<Num83rGuy> I am about to build a new computer using an ASUS M3N78-EM motherboard and was wondering if the issues with no/bad sound from the Realtek ALC1200 audio had been fixed?
<ActionParsnip1> mick02: it may be a charset mismatch at the logon screen
<broonsparrow> ActionParsnip1, nope, but when it opens gecit all i have a little sqaure boxes no text!
<vegombrei> geirha: so installing scponly will fix that and redirect em to the external drive . right ?
<ActionParsnip1> broonsparrow: ok then remove the file you created and roll back your old file in
<vegombrei> geirha: obviously hafta configure it
<ActionParsnip1> broonsparrow: always give yourself a rollback path like that nad you will have fewer issues
<ActionParsnip1> *and
<geirha> vegombrei: No ... why don't you just use the url scheme?
<vegombrei> geirha: how ?
<elimin8> Hmm im beginning to think i should set up a backup somewhere
<vegombrei> geirha: can i pvt msg ya ?
<geirha> vegombrei: Have the users create a shortcut to sftp://username@host/path/to/external/drive
<geirha> vegombrei: ok
<ActionParsnip1> elimin8: with usb drives being so cheap there is no excuse now, but you always get some user in here moaning their data has been lost
<broonsparrow> ActionParsnip1, yeah cheers. back to how it was now
<elimin8> Is there a way to see how much space a backup of my current settings and installations would take?
<ActionParsnip1> broonsparrow: i get folks in here accusing m of harming thier files when i never do, they just use rm instead of mv
<ActionParsnip1> elimin8: df -h
<dee25> i have ubuntu 8.10 my resolution is 800x600 how to change to that 1204x768
<elimin8> Thanks :)
<i-pink> hii
<dee25> i have a intel 82865G
<i-pink> i have no sound
<elimin8> 22gb of data used, this might take a few usbs :)
<jerndoe> hi, my workplace switcher item on panel is somehow ended up in the middel of panel and I cannot move it, how to do?
<ActionParsnip1> dee25: it uses the i810 driver
<i-pink> i need help to fit the alsa
<ActionParsnip1> dee25: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=542565
<elimin8> jerndoe right click it and choose unlock
<elimin8> then right click it again and choose move
<elimin8> then relock it in place
<jerndoe> elimin8: already did...
<asfjio> hello, how can i see what is the version of my samba?
<dee25> I SEE
<elimin8> it wont allow adjustment?
<dee25> HOW CAN I GET THAT DRIVER
<masood> funkyHat: i have one xorg.conf.bak and xorg.conf.intel... but both are also empty
<jerndoe> elimin8: no..
<broonsparrow> ActionParsnip1, always back up!! any other ideas what may be up?
<jerndoe> elimin8: by accident I moved the panel to the side (was in bottom).. and moved back it ended in the middle
<badcat> greetings all. anyone here good with setting up audio?
<ActionParsnip1> dee25: kill the caps, you will need to copy the section for the video card, monitor and screen
<praet> asfjio: try smbclient --version
<ActionParsnip1> dee25: then restart your xserver, you will need gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to edit the file
<hkais> hello
<jerndoe> elimin8: if I add new item they also ends in the middle and can't be moved to the right (beside trashcan)
<elimin8> jerndoe when you right click and choose customize panel is it set on fixed position?
<ActionParsnip1> dee25: you are going to be wrestling xorg.conf til you get the display you desire
<hkais> how can i udf-format a BD-RE (blueray rw) with ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<jerndoe> elimin8: can't find any "custimize panel"
<asfjio> praet: thanks, if i want to update what sould i do apt-get upgrade samba ?
<jibby> jibby
<elimin8> jerndoe ill be right back let me reset my desktop to gnome
<jerndoe> ok
<jibby> hello
<jibby> hello jerndoe
<praet> asfjio: try  sudo apt-get install samba
<jerndoe> jibby: hello
<jibby> im new here
<praet> asfjio: you will probably want samba-common too
<hkais> noone with blueray and udf here?
<jerndoe> jibby: pretty new myself.
<asfjio> praet: if i already have samba installed it will update it?
<jibby> where are you from
<praet> asfjio: yea
<jerndoe> denmark
<dayo> !ot | jibby jerndoe
<ubottu> jibby jerndoe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<asfjio> praet: do i need to sync something, because it says that it is updated?
<prone> Hello, does anyone know if there is some kind of bug in Ubuntu that makes Blender act very strange? even the simplest tasks are not working..
<funkyHat> masood: looks like you'll have to create it from scratch then :/ I would have thought that old versions would get kept as backup if the system removed a config file
<jibby> thanks
<masood> funkyHat: ok. thanks
<moniker127> Someone really needs to make a desktop environment for ubuntu that mirrors Beos/Haiku.
<broonsparrow> mailman - when trying to config Mailman I'm getting an ilegal list name error - anyone able to help?
<elimin8> jerndoe, im looking at the options now but im stumped
<SleepingSebbe> Does someone know where I can get support for Xvnc?
<syockit> moniker127: doesn't it look like windowmaker?
<jerndoe> elimin8: ok..
<uriol> hi
<praet> asfjio: what version does it report?
<moniker127> I dont know I dont use widowmaker.
<asfjio> praet: 3.0.26a
<uriol> is there a way to import little widgets applications into screenlets ?
<elimin8> jerndoe have you recently installed or changed compiz?
<SAnDY_COOl> raj r u ther
<jerndoe> elimin8: noped... almost clean install of 8.10
<jerndoe> elimin8: as I said, I accidently moved the panel..
<asfjio> praet: nevermind i will check it myself thanks for the help
<praet> asfjio: try this : sudo apt-get install samba samba-common smbclient
<elimin8> Jerndoe but moving the panel would have sent it back to its defualt.
<asfjio> praet: ok, thank you again
<praet> good luck
<elimin8> thats why im stumped.
<uriol> ?
<jerndoe> elimin8: yeah but it didn't, thats my problem :-)
<jerndoe> elimin8: i
<jerndoe> elimin8: ill try and move it again..
<elimin8> wait i think i see what you mean
<uriol> is there a way to import little widgets applications into screenlets ?
<uriol> in ubuntu
<elimin8> you moved the workspace switcher to the left of its home?
<ct529> I have 810 64bit installed on a SATA disk .... is it better to set the disk up as ATA or as AHCI in the BIOS (performance - wise)? It is presently ATA ....
<jerndoe> elimin8: when moved to the side, the items are placed correct
<jerndoe> elimin8: yeah... its in the middle of the panel, I want it to the right with the trash
<hkais> how can i format my blueray (BD-RE) with UDF under ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<elimin8> you mean you moved the entire panel not just the switcher?
<jerndoe> yeah...
<elimin8> Ahh
<elimin8> ill try
<jerndoe> elimin8: my my my... its corrected now...
<jerndoe> elimin8: i moved it to the side and back again and its fixed :-)
<elimin8> jerndoe excellent :)
<jerndoe> elimin8: thx, also a great help to have to reflect with an extra set of eyes
<elimin8> i was just unclear what bug you were having :)
<elimin8> from the description i though it was just the window selector
<elimin8> good to know its sorted though :)
<chris8> Have problem with Remote Desktop Viewer... can't open connection between 2 ubuntu OSs on LAN... tried using terminal and same happen :/
<jerndoe> elimin8: well I moved the panel, and the window selector ended up in the middle of the panel
<dee25> how u change the resolution in the etc x11 org
<oCean_> chris8: in terminal same thing happens - you mean you cannot reach the other machine?
<threefcata> i'm running hardy on my thinkpad x31, but the hardware drivers dialogbox say i don't have any restricted driver choice, but i wanna use direct rendering, what should i do?
<elimin8> I have been a windows user for 15 years, learned to repair pcs off of it. I just wanted to take a moment to say how unreal it feels to actually feel at home on something completly diffirent than what i thought was the only option.
<jedfox> thanks ubottu
<rip_> is there some sort of vmware solution for linux, so i can boot into windows within ubuntu?
<elimin8> wubi
<jibby> I installed gtalk but but didnt find it under the Application >> internet
<elimin8> wait sorry thats wrong
<ct529> rip_: virtualbox
<dee25> virtualbox
<uppsalabo> Hi out there. Anybody know how to get around kdebase-kio-plugins not available when trying to install e.g. knights?
<ct529> !virtualbox
<rip_> virtualbox it is
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<rip_> lol
<elimin8> yes sorry, i had it opposite :)
<ct529> rip_: I am running both xp and ubuntustudio in virtual machines using virtualbox
<rip_> ct529: sweet :) ty, lookin it up now
<uppsalabo> rip, you could get vmware server (free download) for linux, it should run at ubuntu as well as other flavours :)
<elimin8> virtualbox runs any iso as a system right, will it save the settings of that system also?
<Ace|Work> greetings, I'm trying to install my RAID driver (highpoint 2320) however doing a make install still calls mkinitrd. would someone be kind enough to help me change the makefile ?
<rip_> elimin8 that was my next question
<ct529> I have 810 64bit installed on a SATA disk .... is it better to set the disk up as ATA or as AHCI in the BIOS (performance - wise)? It is presently ATA ....
<iz_> I'm trying to mount ttyS0, but can't seem to figure out how.
<Ace|Work> ct529: yes, if not it AHCI it does not use NQC (native command queueing)
<Ace|Work> ct529: in other words, set it to AHCI mode to enable SATA2 features
<spsneo> I want to mirror a repository for local access in my university, but the server has fedora on it. so how can I mirror an ubuntu repo on fedora
<ct529> Ace|Work: if I switch it now, will it cause any trouble?
<ct529> Ace|Work: the installtion is done
<uppsalabo> Anybody know how to get around dependency problems in 8.10 involving kdebase-kio-plugins?
<Ace|Work> ct529: In windows it will after install, I doubt it will in ubuntu however it can be easely changed back if it does not work and then it will boot fine again
<Ace|Work> spsneo: as long as you can get apt-mirror installed i dont see why running it on fedora would be a problem
<ct529> Ace|Work: I used to use a nice command line command that returned a detailed description of the hardware on my pc .... I forgot it .... do you by any chance remember it?
<Ace|Work> ct529: do you mean "lspci" or "dmesg" ?
<bimberi> lshw
<Ace|Work> doh :)
<bimberi> :)
<redline5653> does anyone know why my fresh install goes to standby every 30-40 seconds?
<ct529> Ace|Work: nope, none of the two .... it returned detailed information on the motherboard and the manufacturers as well ....
<Ace|Work>  I'm trying to install my RAID driver (highpoint 2320) however doing a make install still calls mkinitrd. would someone be kind enough to help me change the makefile to call initramfs instead?
<Ace|Work> ct529: you tried "lshw" which bimberi suggested as wel ?
<Ace|Work> think thats the one you are looking for
<spsneo> Ace|Work: so I just need to compile apt-mirror source and install it?
<spsneo> right?
<karlwett1n> where is the pppd log located by default? it doesnt seemt to use syslog?
<elimin8> redline5653, are you able to restart it by moving your mouse?
<karlwett1n> see, im trying to get pptpd running but get this funky error i cant seem to figure out: Feb 13 14:08:32 keb pptpd[6576]: GRE: read(fd=6,buffer=8059540,len=8196) from PTY failed: status = -1 error = Input/output error, usually caused by unexpected termination of pppd, check option syntax and pppd logs
<ct529> very nice! bimberi
<ct529> thanks Ace|Work / bimberi
<ct529> (it was not the one I used before but it works well)
<TimothyP> Hi, I use pppd to set up a gprs connection, works fine, but it does not automatically reconnect when disconnected, any suggestions? (Ubuntu server)
<sipior> karlwett1n: ensure that pppd is being started with the verbose option, and check other entries in /var/log (/var/log/daemon.log, for instance). "grep pppd /var/log/*"
<jcfp> TimothyP: in /etc/ppp/options - try enabling "persist"
<jcfp> iirc default behaviour is to exit upon losing connection
<SpiritD> I couldn't find the root.. I wrote sudo apt-get install root
<syockit> SpiritD: what you doing?
<SpiritD> :P
<SpiritD> asking a stupid question tbh
<TimothyP> jcfp thank you
<kjell> root is a user, not an application you can download
<voicu> SpiritD: root is a user wth administrative privileges
<SpiritD> <SpiritD> asking a stupid question tbh
<kjell> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<voicu> SpiritD: ubuntu doesn't have it enabled at first
<SpiritD> LOL
<SpiritD> zomg
<elimin8> redline5653 is having issues with his battery power not being detected due to a faulty battery on his laptop, which is kicking his system into standby, is there a way to disable that ?
<kjell> SpiritD: You most often wont need the root-account enabled. Read the link above.
<SpiritD> kjell
<SpiritD> can you not read?
<SpiritD> <SpiritD> asking a stupid question tbh <------------
<kjell> SpiritD: I don't understand that statement.
<kjell> SpiritD: A question is a question.
<syockit> tbh --> to be happy?
 * SpiritD blinks
<mcstinky> honest
<voicu> ... it's "to be honest"
<voicu> happy would be nicer though :P
<kjell> SpiritD: If it's stupid or not, I don't care. It's supposed to get an awnser here and I tried to explain why you couldn't download root.
<voicu> yeah, it wasn't a flame or anything
<SpiritD> meh a failed troll
<kjell> sigh
 * SpiritD wonders if you guys know what a troll is
 * Dr_Willis hasent a clue what  the argument is even about.. but he bets its offtopic.
 * lumis agrees
 * voicu is happy he was a part of it though
<perlsyntax> How do i run a program i made withpython-gtk2-dev python-gtk2-dev?
<SpiritD> lol voicu
<lumis> heh
<anthiste> guys how long does it usually take to patch source
<perlsyntax> is this package the same as pygtk?
<threefcata> how to see the version of my x.org?
<threefcata> and how to see the version of libGL?
<bernz> anthiste, once you understand the source, most patches don't take that long, but understanding the source could take some time
<perlsyntax> anyone?
<anthiste> hmm im talking bout a auto patch like with a dl'ed diff file
<bernz> anthiste, (but if you meant, "how long does the average patch (say, kernel) take to work its way through the system, idk)
<anthiste> im trying to patch wine
<Wiccy> perl - i would assume you just run the application in a terminal
<Dr_Willis> threefcata,  most programs support the  'programname --version' or programname -version or 'programname -v  or -V' options.  X may be one of the odd ones that doswent do  --version
<bernz> oh, that kind of patch... shouldn't usually take long at all (a few minutes at most, seconds typically)
<SpiritD> zomg wiccy is using windows 7
<SpiritD> burn him
<Dr_Willis> X -version  :) it  likes to be odd it seems
<anthiste> O_O ok coz i tried patching newest wine
<perlsyntax> yes
<Dr_Willis>  SpiritD  so am i.. and virtualbox + linux inside.
<anthiste> and it failed like instantly
<Wiccy> io have ubuntu installed as well - its just right now im using windows for some apps wine doesnt like running
<anthiste> now im using the right src version.. but it seems to be stuck
<SleepingSebbe> Hi, I"m having a problem with Xvnc. When a user makes a connection and doesn't logout the right way, but just closes his vnc window with the X in the upper right corner, he doesn't logout. When he opens a new connectie he gets a error message saying he is still logged in. Any suggestion how to fix this problem?
<piasdom> g'mornin all
<bernz> anthiste, okay, i haven't suggested this before, because maybe it's stupid, but what about just running a windows install in a virtual machine instead of using wine?
<pranavt> hello
<anthiste> well lol im trying to test gaming on ubuntu
<bernz> anthiste, ahh, okay :-)
<piasdom> how do i check to see if my new video card is useing the correct drivers ? i have a latency error i need to correct
<anthiste> so far i find wine highly overrated :S
<Mahen23> hi
<bernz> anthiste, let's talk more specifically in private (this chan is for more general stuff, i think)
<Mahen23> see this
<Mahen23> http://staticglow.dils.biz/screenshot/index.php
<Dr_Willis> I find games highly overratted
<pranavt> could anyone recommend software that does full-disk-cloning? something like a norton ghost, so i can recover an exact state of the os in the future?
<SleepingSebbe> Hi, I"m having a problem with Xvnc. When a user makes a connection and doesn't logout the right way, but just closes his vnc window with the X in the upper right corner, he doesn't logout. When he opens a new connectie he gets a error message saying he is still logged in. Any suggestion how to fix this problem?
<voicu> pranavt: I just use the dd command
<jrib> pranavt: partimage
<jim_p> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<pranavt> let me read up
<Mahen23> i dont hear audio when playing FLV videos with VLC
<Mahen23> 	i dont hear audio when playing FLV videos with VLC
<television> How do I set up Ubuntu (Intrepid Ibex) to always use my TV as the main monitor (instead of VGA or whatever)? My TV is plugged into the S-video on my Radeon HD 2400 PRO video card.
<Mahen23> 	i dont hear audio when playing FLV videos with VLC
<Pici> !repeat | Mahen23
<ubottu> Mahen23: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jim_p> dows anyone know a qt4 based irc client? i dont like quassel because it has a daemon running all the time at the background
<syockit> jim_p: kvirc
<Mahen23> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jim_p> syockit, give me a sec
<pranavt> lol
<chaosphere_> @mahen23: do you hear audio when playing other file formats in VLC?
<Mahen23> yes, when playing DVD
<pranavt> jrib, thanks! looks useful :)
<yanyan> Hello everyone
<kjell> !hello | yanyan
<Mahen23> !patience does not work :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<syockit> jim_p: ah, so that explains why it's crunching my pc like heck
<ubottu> yanyan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arturgam3r> Mahen23 perhaps the file dont has audio
<jim_p> syockit, well its memory footprint may be minimal, but i still dont like it. kvirx is on qt3, like kmess is
<yanyan> I am using ubuntu ppc I want to install a player to play realmedia files
<Mahen23> no, it plays well
<Mahen23> with other video players
<bernz> television, i'm not sure, but it sounds like it might be do-able by editing your xorg.conf file... you'll have to read about "alternate" or "multiple" displays (which are sometimes called "screens" in X terminology)
<yanyan> Does anybody know how to
<television> thanks for the lead bernz
<syockit> jim_p: which distro version you on? mine has a qt4 kvirc
<bernz> television, sure, and a warning: it's not simple, but read it over a few times and it'll start to make sense; try 'man xorg.conf' to start
<jim_p> syockit, 8.04
<syockit> jim_p: touch luck then :(
<chaosphere_> have a look in vlc's preferences what audio system (oss, alsa, etc) is used for playing dvd audio. try to set this also for flv
<Pici> !x | television
<ubottu> television: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jim_p> syockit, did you also use quassel?
<spsneo> how to set up local ubuntu repo mirror on a fedora machine?
<syockit> jim_p: for some time, yes. But everytime it connects to a server or open a channel, the cpu does some crunching. So I changed back to konv after that
<syockit> jim_p: but now I'm irssi
<monia> hi
<jim_p> syockit, how do i change channel "tabs" in irssi?"
<DJones> jim_p: Alt+tab number
<syockit> jim_p: alt-<numbers>?
<jim_p> never thought of that
<DJones> jim_p: or alt and left/right arrow to cycle through the tabs
<Dr_Willis> or /window next (i think)
<syockit> jim_p: you ought to check irssi homepage for that. it also lists customizations that makes irc life easier
<Dr_Willis> Irssi homepage is a MUST check out. :)
 * bernz has posted his xorg.conf for a Gateway MX-6961 for illustrative purposes (examples are awesome) for 'television', here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117648/
<bernz> (it includes disabling of tap-click, which ticks me right off)
<dupondje--> bug added into php
<dupondje--> since update from yesterday :(
<bernz> (to be precise, the specific magic is option 'MaxTapTime' in your 'InputDevice' section for your touchpad -- set it to zero [this is for the log]
<SleepingSebbe> Hi, I"m having a problem with Xvnc. When a user makes a connection and doesn't logout the right way, but just closes his vnc window with the X in the upper right corner, he doesn't logout. When he opens a new connectie he gets a error message saying he is still logged in. Any suggestion how to fix this problem?
<nucc1> hi, is it possible to ping a device's MAC address?
<arvind_khadri> nucc1: no
<bernz> SleepingSebbe, it would be interesting to observe the traffic with a sniffer (e.g. Wireshark -- 'sudo apt-get install wireshark') to be certain of what's actually happening at the end of the session
<zaggynl> nucc1: look into ARP
<bernz> SleepingSebbe, but if it's a bug (weird), maybe there's a newer version you can try, or (worse, but it happens), downgrade to an older version
<bernz> SleepingSebbe, or simply try a different VNC viewer (client) program
<red__> hi
<diego> bom dia
<red__> aby one use k3b
<diego> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida?
<Pici> !br | Guest82835
<ubottu> Guest82835: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<red__> sorry dude only read english
<lumis> anyone know why Ubuntu is automatically setting my CPU freq. to 1Ghz? cpufreq-selector allows me to change it to what it should be, but it resets after reboot
<hellmasterjbe> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida?
<red__> ny one use k3b
<Pici> !br | hellmasterjbe
<bernz> (rationale for it being a bug, for completeness: if the viewer hung and went zombie before closing its connection, it could be sitting there, dangling with an open connection that's doing nothing; typically a time-out would clean this up (even on the server end), but i don't know VNC protocol)
<ubottu> hellmasterjbe: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Pici> !anyone | red__
<ubottu> red__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dupondje--> <b>Fatal error</b>:  Unknown: Cannot use both zlib.output_compression and output_handler together!! in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />
<dupondje--> what could cause this ? getting it into error.log from apache
<arturgam3r> lumis: why have 2GH if 1gh are enough?
<red__> how do i back up dvd on k3b
<SleepingSebbe> bernz: I don't think it's a bug, it's a configuration problem I guess
<lumis> arturgam3r: It's just bugging me, and 1Ghz isn't enough :)
<Pici> dupondje--: If you believe that this is a bug that was introduced with the last update, file a bug on launchpad.
<Pici> !bugs | dupondje--
<ubottu> dupondje--: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<arturgam3r> lumis: if you need more, it weill be increased automaticly
<bernz> SleepingSebbe, are you connecting "directly" (e.g. LAN), or via some proxy of some sort?
<Pici> red__: You don't.  Use k9copy or dvd::rip for that.
<DasEi1> red__: either as an iso or a disk-copy
<lumis> arturgam3r: ah ok, thanks
<red__> ok thanks
<arturgam3r> atomaticly: just try to play f. e. Nexuiz or code an audio file :-)
<SleepingSebbe> bernz: We're connecting directly. We are students working on a school project. We need to make the lab-pc's accesable from the internet. We started 3 Xvnc listening on their own port, but if a user gets inactive we can shutdown the connection itself, but the user is still logged in.
<dupondje--> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/329053
<bernz> SleepingSebbe, you mean the VNC server *thinks* the user is still logged in, but the connection is properly closed? (sounds like server missed the event somehow, and is now holding onto bogus session data or something)... still, a trace of the traffic is probably the most useful observation to begin with (i'm not an expert, mind you)
<bernz> SleepingSebbe, (of course, it also sounds like you are using some sort of VPN-like thing in the middle to bridge your lab (usually isolated) with Internet-at-large)
<red__> using kp now!
<red__> oops k9
<bernz> (i'm including NAT issues and so on, though you might have already addressed that)
<SleepingSebbe> bernz: Yes and no, the VNC server closes his connection to the client. But the user is still logged on the machine, when he wants to login again the gets an error that he is already logged in. So we are looking for a solution to auto logout a inactive user or to logout when the VNCserver connection is killed
<bemuse> Hi, can anyone tell me what program i need to get my panel bars looking like this http://fc80.deviantart.com/fs29/i/2008/072/7/5/mookid_Gtk_by_aMADme.png
<bernz> SleepingSebbe, okay, well, here's an idea i thought of in 2 seconds, so it's pretty much ummm.. german-word is "umstaendlich" -- can't think of the english, atm -- anyway: write a simple proxy that goes between your server and the next level "out" (to-Internet) -- if it loses connection, it will "notice", and then it can take some action (shell script or something) to do whatever is required to give the server a kick in the head and log the user out
<rakudave> brendan`: the word is "cumbersome" :)
<rakudave> bernz, not brendan`
<bernz> SleepingSebbe, erm, or maybe the same idea, but in reverse -- in any case
<bernz> rakudave, ah, close, but i'm thinking more... um... "overcomplicated" (but that's not even a real word, i think)
<SleepingSebbe> bernz: sounds complicated because we are using a VPN, and we would like to implement a java VNC viewer. Is there an option to auto logout after a certain amount of time?
<rakudave> bernz: ok, "overkill" then...
<francesco_> ciao a tutti
<bernz> SleepingSebbe, for that, i'd check the documentation for the VNC server you're using; it should be in there somewhere, though i don't know what it would be called (search text for 'auto', though, for sure)
<godowner> Hello all, Is there anyone that can help me with installing gdlibrary2 ? please :S
<bernz> rakudave, yeah, well... it's hard to translate
<edju> /etc/passwd has the shell for nobody set as /bin/sh.  Should that be /bin/false?
<bernz> rakudave, i mean, to get the precise connotation right in English
<bernz> (anyway, i'm drifting off topic :-)
<rakudave> :)
<bemuse> :(
<kreino_> help! how to copy nautilus script file to /home/~user/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/, but in my home folder, i couldn't find that "/home/~user/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/"?
<Guest40862> hi, how can I see the available space left
<Cheery> hi
<gordonjcp> Guest40862: df -h
<Myrtti> kreino_: you can find .gnome2/nautilus-scripts?
<kreino_> no.. i dont know where is it?
<Myrtti> kreino_: .gnome2 is a hidden folder
<Guest40862> thanks
<kreino_> so?
<Myrtti> the . in the beginning is for that
<kreino_> what should i do to view hidden folder?
<Myrtti> kreino_: tick the checkbox in the View -menu to see it
<Myrtti> kreino_: (IIRC)
<Cheery> if you start up firefox and quickly tap ctrl+l, does it crash?
<bernz> agreeing with Myrtti, and adding try CTRL+H also
<kreino_> thnks myrtti
<Myrtti> kreino_: no probs
<mb__> hi there
<mb__> where I can download some themes and how I can install them? (i mean: system - appearance - themes)
<heatmzzr> how do I erase a hard drive? what is the command, try to delete files on it but it says i dont have permission
<bemuse> www.deviantart.com mb__
<mb__> heatmzzr: try with man dd
<guancin> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | guancin
<heatmzzr> mb__ huh
<ubottu> guancin: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bemuse> is this through terminal heatmzzr
<arturgam3r> heatmzzr: try to do it with sudo
<bemuse> yeah ^
<bernz> heatmzzr, you could unmount the drive, then do 'mkfs' on it ... to learn more, 'man umount', and 'man mkfs'
<bernz> heatmzzr, also, sorry i meant, unmount the _volume_, not the drive
<elimin8> mb__, http://www.gnome-look.org/
<mb__> thanks
<bemuse> can anyone tell me what program this person is using to make the panels like that - http://fc80.deviantart.com/fs29/i/2008/072/7/5/mookid_Gtk_by_aMADme.png
<kreino_> em myr.. after i copied Send To's nautilus script file to .gnome2/nautilus-scripts n how to active that script?
<bemuse> i've got the .rc files, i dont know what programs i need
 * bernz would like to stress how important it is to use standard (some would say "correct" but let's not get political) terminology when describing a problem [this is also for the log]
<heatmzzr> bernz: kinda newbie. tried to load 64bit ver last night, but realized some things I need to use arent available, so now I have a bootloader full of crap i dont want
<kreino_> em myrtt after i copied Send To's nautilus script file to .gnome2/nautilus-scripts n how to active that script?
<Cheery> bemuse: that's ugliest desktop I've ever seen
<bernz> heatmzzr, well, out of sight, out of mind, right? so you should be able to edit your boot menu (read docs on your bootloader to find its location) and remove the unwanted entries, and you're done ;-) (that's the "quick and dirty" way, though... not the Right Way)
<bernz> (in this case, i don't know what the Right Way is, just that what i suggested is not it)
<bemuse> Besides that fact, do you know what program I'm suppose to be looking for.
<arturgam3r> kreino_: try to retsart with CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<Cheery> bemuse: I've never seen that, been myself wondering whether there would be a better desklet implementation
<kreino_> ok
<bemuse> Okay :(
<Cheery> I gues I'd google "pimp your gnome"
<iz_> I'll give this another try; how do I make Xubuntu aware of the serial port as a "com device", or at least mount i properly?
<heatmzzr> bernz: would rather free up hard drive space rather that have 3 distros crowding things
<xaos11> hi
<bernz> heatmzzr, fair enough; in that case, step 0: backup the installation you want to keep ;-)
<sipior> iz_: do you have the terminal devices /dev/ttyS[0-3]?
<Cheery> hoh, that google lookup actually gives something gnome related. :)
<sipior> iz_: also, is your login a member of the "dialout" group?
<elimin8> bemuse, try this website ? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/mookid?content=76813
<heatmzzr> bernz: couldnt i delete everything on that hdd since thats where the mess is then simply edit bootloader>?
<elimin8> its a mod of dyne gtk
<bernz> heatmzzr, and frankly, at today's speeds, it might be fastest to just wipe everthing, and re-install the distro you want, then restore (remount) your (already-separated-in-advance) '/home' and other "keeper" partitions
<DeathNote> hello
<DeathNote> I need help
<DeathNote> u guys can help me hopefully
<bernz> heatmzzr, but you'll learn the least that way (of course, doing it the "hard way" to learn will take quite a while, and much reading)
<DeathNote> hey bernz can you help me
<xaos11> !ask |deathnote
<ubottu> deathnote: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Paolo88> hi
<DeathNote> I need to modify kernel
<heatmzzr> tried to wipe everything on install, ended up with yet another distro.. lol that was funny what you said
<xaos11> ok
<kreino> if we do something mistake in terminal.. then what should we do if we want to default back? to rolling back...
<heatmzzr> im working in an office dont have time to learn...lol
<Paolo88> my ubuntu 8.04 persistent on pendrive don't ask me the root password
<xaos11> DeathNote: what do you need to do to the kernel?
<Cheery> http://lifehacker.com/software/lifehacker-top-10/top-10-gnome-desktop-tweaks-291986.php
<xaos11> kreino: what mistake?
<DeathNote> make him more powerfull i need to handle like 20,000 connections
<heatmzzr> bernz: lol where and how would i edit bootloader?
<puar> sonia
<Cheery> DeathNote: network connections?
<bemuse> thanks so much elimin8
<arturgam3r> heatmzzr: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<puar> hello scunzi
<bemuse> i found the theme off deviantart, there wasnt as much information
<elimin8> bemuse, your welcome.
<bemuse> thanks a bunch :)
<puar> hi lupo
<DeathNote> yeah need to handle 20k connections !!!
<rage-> gratz
<kreino> when i pressed ctrl+alt+backspace... then i restart. during restart, before it login back to system, it comes out with a message said that certain folder should be chmod 667...em i forget. then i cannot copy that message?
<fader> kreino: Generally there's not a lot you can do.  What do you need to roll back?
<[wito]> I'm having some sound config problems; my "good" device isn't showing up in the kde config module
<[wito]> what's a better program for setting sound settings?
<puar> oye anyone can says wht is this
<puar> can i install rediff on linix ubuntu
<arturgam3r> kreino: before you can run a skript you have to use chmod
<Scunizi> Can I run screen on my local machine and ssh into another machine to run screen there? or will commands to screen only go to the local instance?
<bernz> heatmzzr, what i found useful when replacing a whole disk, is to delete the partition table and write it (to ensure it's clean), then reboot into whatever distro's installer CD
<sipior> DeathNote: is your current system having a problem with that load? and if so, what do you plan on modifying in the kernel sources to sort things out?
<kreino> what command that need to be used..?
<bernz> heatmzzr, anyway, first identify your bootloader (it's probably GRUB, but check to be sure)
<kreino> chmod command
<Alex_chieur> Je m'appelle Alex et je suis un chieur
<heatmzzr> bernz, its grub
<Scunizi> !fr | Alex_chieur
<DasEi1>  kreino:look in /var/log/syslog  and also systemail has a folder
<ubottu> Alex_chieur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<arturgam3r> chmod u+x 'path/to/skript.sh'
<xaos11> kreino: you need to chmod a directory?
<Alex_chieur> Je ne suis pas capable d'aller voir une meuf en face de moi
<bernz> heatmzzr, okay, race time: we'll both do 'man grub' and first one to find location of "secret file" wins... GO!
<genii-around> Alex_chieur:  /join #ubuntu-fr por francais
<kreino> oh.. but i dont know.. what directory should i chmod? and what the code... 777 or 667
<pornizzle> hi guys, Is there any differenz between the server & desktop edition concerning of USB
<bernz> *ding*  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xaos11> kreino: whatever directory it says to chmod? 777 is dangerous
<Alex_chieur> Thanks
<Scunizi> pornizzle: not that I know of
<kreino> so, should i chmod back to 667
<kreino> so, should i chmod back to 667?
<bernz> heatmzzr, so, browse over to that location ('/boot/grub') and look for 'menu.lst'
<pornizzle> Scunizi, thx
<xaos11> !who | kreino
<ubottu> kreino: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shally87> how to load drivers from cd for ubuntu?
<bernz> heatmzzr, open that file with text editor, and ... hm... try to figure it out ;-) i'll read a bit more...
<xaos11> kreino: if that's what it says to do, yes
<Scunizi> shally87: what drivers?
 * bernz uses and recommends 'vi', the editor of champions :-D
<kreino> alright... i will do that. thanks
<Andy[1]> Hey all, I'm trying Ubuntu (and Linux) for the first time, am on the live version atm as I can't seem to get dual boot working, when I try and partition it says the partition fails. Is there settings I need to change to the XP installation to allow Ubuntu to modify the existing XP partition?
<shally87> Scunizi: motherboard driver.. there is linux driver that it supply here in the cd and i just notice it. as now i am using the compatible driver provide by the ubuntu cd
<shally87> i might think of installing the exact driver for my lan
<chaosphere_> @andy[1] perhaps try to partition the disk before installing.
<Scunizi> shally87: in most all cases if the ubuntu driver works you won't gain anything by using the one provided on cd by the mfgr.. in fact trying to install that driver might muck things up
<xaos11> hey everyone it's 1234567890 day!!!
<Andy[1]> chaosphere_:  With some 3rd party software?
<judget_> I broke my automount feature anyone else manage to do that and fix it?
<shally87> it's just that right now i got the vbox in my pc..then i can oonly use NAT but cannot host interface to give my Vbox different ip each.. so i think i want to install the lan driver
<bernz> Andy[1], no, linux is generally sufficiently powerful to overwrite existing OS without help
<Scunizi> Andy[1]: If you're going to dual boot. before repartitioning go to windows and run defrag from recovery or safe mode.. that means when booting push F8 to get the boot menu and choose safe mode.. the screen will look weird but then just run defrag..
<chaosphere_> yes gparted for example
<chaosphere_> when it's not installed, open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install gparted'
<shally87> the path to my lan in cd is /media/cdrom0/LinuxDrivers/Lan/Attansic/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0
<Andy[1]> scunizi, and then ubuntu disc will be able to partiion ok? :)
<Scunizi> shally87: not being able to give vbox a different ip has nothing to do with the lan driver
<rubberducky_> nautilus doesn't show my mountable devices and network devices
<oCean_> judget_: open "gconf-editor" and check apps > nautilus > preferences. There are 2 media_automount options should be ticked
<rubberducky_> the mountable devices are in /dev
<Scunizi> Andy[1]: maybe.. do yo have SATA drives?
<Andy[1]> yeh i do
<DeathNote> omg u sucks hard get your dick off of your head
<DeathNote> SATA SUCKS!!
<xaos11> wtf
<FloodBot1> DeathNote: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xaos11> no it doesnt
<DeathNote> STFU I DONT FLOOD
<rubberducky_> they're both ticked
<DeathNote> u monkey
<xaos11> wow... gtfo
<shally87> Scunizi: owh..ok..then i gotta sort out something later..thanks ya
<Scunizi> !ops | Death
<ubottu> Death: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Scunizi> Deathnote
<rubberducky_> another reason it might not work
<Pici> Scunizi: too slow
<rubberducky_> i have to mount all my drices manually
<rubberducky_> and i can't see network
<Scunizi> Pici: .. I'm trying :)
<Pici> Scunizi: Thanks anyway :)
<Andy[1]> scunizi, i'll go do that now, thanks for help
<Scunizi> Pici: I have messages off
<Scunizi> Andy[1]: gparted is installed on the live cd..
 * jimcooncat loves it when ops go BAM!
<rubberducky_> and i can't see network
<judget_> mwdia_automount is checked and media_autorun_never is checked
<_niko> hey guys, quick sanity check: sudo passwd *should* change my password right?
<rubberducky_> autorun_never is unchecked
<letalis> d as this laptops bell is that was beginnign to suck ass
<oCean_> judget_: think that the media_automount should be sufficient.
<letalis> as loud as
<rubberducky_> i j ust need it to show, mounting isn't really nescecary
<rubberducky_> when i open 'computer' in nautilus
<rubberducky_> is see: cdrom0 and Filesystem
<Myrtti> _niko: no, it shouldn't really
<rubberducky_> but when i insert an SD card
<rubberducky_> it doesn't show
<rubberducky_> i does however on a livecd
<Myrtti> _niko: and you shouldn't try to change your password with that command
<Myrtti> _niko: use just 'passwd'
<_niko> Myrtti: oh that explains it then,
<sipior> _niko: that command would set the root password
<_niko> oh
<_niko> OH
<_niko> of course -_-
<Myrtti> _niko: did you try that already?
<_niko> Thanks guys, im having a dummb day today
<_niko> Myrtti: I did =/
<Myrtti> _niko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Re-disabling%20your%20root%20account
<Myrtti> _niko: might work, might not, but try anyway
<zleap> what is the command thing to invoke html tidy
<judget_> media automount is checked media automount never unchecked and media autorun never unchecked
<jerndoe> hi, anybody know what the equivalent for gnome-session is in xubuntu?
<rubberducky_> yep
<_niko> Myrtti:Thanks, wont be doing that again anytime soon xD
<judget_> do i have to resart for this toi take effect?
<Myrtti> jerndoe: have you asked in #xubuntu ;-)
<rubberducky_> jus tdefault settings
<rubberducky_> it's really annoying
<jerndoe> myrtti: there's not much activity in #xubuntu right now...
<xXChippoXx> hello there
<Scunizi> jerndoe: xfce4
<jerndoe> thx.. i'll try that...
<Myrtti> jerndoe: then go and make a whozzah ;-)
<rubberducky_> ???
<jerndoe> :-)
<xXChippoXx> i have problems with the wincfg GUI , i cant see any text in it
<Scunizi> jerndoe: or are you trying to stop the desktop?
<judget_> I had tried building a new GTK+ the other night Im wondering if i broke the automount by doing that
<jerndoe> scunizi: no actually start through ssh
<xXChippoXx> have same problems with appications run from wine to , no text showing up in buttons etc
<elimin8> does anyone know how to create a gnome terminal profile in Terminal 0.2.8?
<Scunizi> jerndoe: ah.. ssh -X <server@server>  the the name of a program.. unless you're getting a full x from the other machine
<jerndoe> scunizi: I read sometwhere that you could get the gnome GUI through shh with gnome-session but are connecting to a xubuntu
<jerndoe> scunizi: i want to get the full x from an xubuntu
<letalis> i know that theres a dpkg omand that will let you reconfigure the console font but i have forgotten what it was. anyone know right off hand?
<letalis> commend
<letalis> *command good lord.
<Scunizi> jerndoe: yes.. that can also be a little different.. basically an ssh tunnel and then running VNC to get the full desktop to you.. there's another way I was reading about yesterday which invloves nesting X's but it's more difficult
<jerndoe> scunizy: ok....
<Scunizi> jerndoe: I think the vnc through ssh is what you're looking for.. vnc is built in
<jerndoe> scunizi: is the server also integrated?
<rubberducky_> what might be the problem that my devices arn't showing, only filesystem and cdrom0?
<genii-around> udev
<arturgam3r> rubberducky_, perhaps filesystem
<rubberducky_> ?
<arturgam3r> try sudo apt-get install udftools
<Doonz> hey any torrentflux gurus here?
<Scunizi> jerndoe: on the gnome desktop under System>Preferences>Remote Desktop you can set it up.. not sure if the xubuntu desktop is the host
<xXChippoXx> nobody knows why wine GGUI is broken like this ?
<rubberducky_> doing it now, but shoudln't it work by default?
<genii-around> xXChippoXx: They might know more about wine in the official wine channel.   #winehq
<jerndoe> scunizi: thx, i'll try
<rubberducky_> installed it, still doesn't work...
<arturgam3r> rubberducky_, as far as i know it is normally not installed
<heatmzzr> what is the command to delete items in terminal
<oCean_> rubberducky_: when talking to a specific person, please specify nick at start of line.
<tuna> hi. how can I tell what my disks look like to grub? As in, which partition maps as hd(0,1)
<rubberducky_> ok
<rubberducky_> arturgam3r, when i boot livecd ubuntu and i insert an SD card it shows in computer locations
<Scunizi> rubberducky_: are you looking in /media?
<judget_> oCean_ any other ideas?
<shally87> how to cd? change directory
<shally87> !cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd
<rubberducky_> Scunizi, yes, only cdrom there
<shally87> cd documents$ or..?
<oCean_> judget_: sorry, not ideas atm. Rebuilding GTK might have damaged this or that. I really don't know.
<riegersn> im getting an error when trying to use gtk2 themes.. "Gtk-WARNING **: libxcb-render-util.so.0: cannot open shared object file" Can anyone help me out ? (ubuntu cli + openbox)
<judget_> how can I undo the GTK build?
<oCean_> shally87: just "cd /path/to/directory"
<arturgam3r> rubberducky_, ah sorry. i unterstood you not right. if you go to places there's is only showed CD?
<oCean_> heatmzzr: you mean "rm" command ?
<Scunizi> rubberducky_: devices aren't mounted there.. /dev is the original reference I think and /mnt is another location.. not really sure.. but /media isn't the right spot for devices
<shally87> owh.. why this cd is different than windows
<elimin8> Hello, im attempting to install an embeded terminal on my system, durring the install it says to make a gnome-terminal profile but when i go to file there is no option to create a new profile.
<shally87> sad..
<rubberducky_> artyrgam3r, yes
<rubberducky_> artyrgam3r, and filesystem
<shally87> yesterday got one teach me using $ but i forgot
<jerndoe> scunizi: its acutually working.. by running xfce4-session through i got the whole desktop from the remote machine...
<rubberducky_> arturgam3r, but sd cards show up in /dev so i can mount them manually
<Scunizi> jerndoe: what was the line you used?
<oCean_> shally87: the "$" is for use with variables. Like "cd $DOCS", however, the DOCS variable should be declared somewhere before you're able to use that.
<jerndoe> scunizi: just ssh -X etc...
<shally87> a-liew@Yumie:~$ "cd /documents"
<shally87> bash: cd /documents: No such file or directory
<elimin8> shally87, case is important
<jerndoe> scunizi: after that i started xfcr4-session through ssh
<scientes> wtf the perlapi package is completely mission from the package.ubuntu.com web site
<elimin8> be sure its not Desktop instead of desktop
<shally87> a-liew@Yumie:~$ cd /documents
<shally87> bash: cd: /documents: No such file or directory
<rubberducky_> arturgam3r, any other idea
<kavity> shally87: cd ~/Documents
<oCean_> shally87: when navigating to folder in your home dir use "cd ~/Documents" - mind you unix is case sensitive
<Scunizi> jerndoe: AH .. that's the magick part.. did you start it with /etc/init.d/xfce4-session start ?
<elimin8> shally87, try cd /Documents
<kavity> oCean_: ;
<kavity> )
<arturgam3r> rubberducky_, mh normally it should be mounted autmatcly. is d-bus, udev running?
<elimin8> sorry kavity you typed faster :)
<kitche> elimin8: ubuntu does not have a document folder in / unless you made it of course
<kavity> elimin8: You'd need the ~ first though.
<shally87> a-liew@Yumie:~$ "cd /Documents"
<shally87> bash: cd /Documents: No such file or directory
<kreino> help, i cannot open anything.. all locked.. i think bcoz i did chmod 667
<jerndoe> nope.. just xfce4-session
<kavity> shally87: "cd ~/Documents"
<shally87> a-liew@Yumie:~$ cd /Documents
<shally87> bash: cd: /Documents: No such file or directory
<shally87> a-liew@Yumie:~$ cd ~/Documents
<shally87> a-liew@Yumie:~/Documents$
<oCean_> kavity: I just can't keep up :/
<FloodBot1> shally87: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rubberducky_> ?
<elimin8> Ahh thanks yes
<shally87> sorry FloodBot
<kreino> what should i do... to run command chmod back n set 777
<shockwave> hey can some one help me?
<jerndoe> scunizi: just a newbie so don't know if theres any disadvantages...
<shally87> so hard only know
<kavity> shockwave: Maybe?
<shally87> they dont want to simplified this?
<shockwave> sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<Scunizi> jerndoe: I'll have to try that.. right now I'm ssh'd into my server and running screen.. all cli stuff.. nice to use x once in a while
<jerndoe> scunizi: fooling around in blind, just wanted to add my torrents to another server actually
<shockwave> when im trying to use this command
<shockwave> it says
<kavity> shockwave: Simplify what?
<kavity> Err, sorry...
<kreino> help...
<[SkG]> shally87, use cd Documents not cd /Documents
<kavity> shally87: Simplify what?
<shockwave> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Scunizi> jerndoe: it would be interesting to run screen before starting x ..
<shockwave> how do i fix this?
<kavity> shockwave: Type dpkg --configure -a ...?
<shally87> simplify like in windows.. you can cd documents and no need cd ~/documents
<Scunizi> shockwave: do what it says?
<shally87> plus you can do ..
<oCean_> shally87: If you like graphical file browser better... Go to Places menu > Home folder
<jerndoe> scunizi: erh.. am not with you there, screen?
<shally87> then back to the root
<[SkG]> shally87, use cd Documents not cd /Documents <-----------------
<kavity> shally87: You can use cd Documents, then use cd .. to go back to the root.
<shally87> [SkG]:  tq
<[SkG]> if you put /Documents is not your home folder
<shockwave> now i have a nother problam
<shockwave> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<kreino> plz help, all locked. i cant run anything.. hwo to reset what i have done... i had doing chmod 667
<shally87> kavity:  i've been cd Documents since just now and thats why i come and ask
<[SkG]> is / -> Documents, not /home/user/ -> Documents
<ct529> Ace|Work: bimberi: back .... I have switch to AHCI and no problem so far .... do you have a nice benchmark to measure hard disk performances?
<shockwave> ?
<Scunizi> jerndoe: screen is magick for the terminal.. when you ssh into a box you get a terminal prompt.. what if you wanted to do several things on that machine but only had one terminal prompt.. some would create another ssh session.. but it's not needed with screen .. it can create different "windows"
<elimin8> shockwave, try sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<kavity> shockwave: Put sudo infront of it.
<shally87> i guess the case is important after all
<kavity> Beaten.
<elimin8> Yay :D
<shally87> need to be so careful
<shockwave> ok
<kavity> shally87: Case is very important. Documents is a different tdirectory then documents
<heatmzzr> what is the command to delete folders including all files in it?
<kavity> Careful?
<shally87> ok..
<quibbler> shockwave:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kavity> heatmzzr: rm-rf
<oCean_> shally87: at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download2.html there is a pocketguide you can download for free. See chapter 5 for a nice intro on 'hands-on on the commandline"
<shally87> thanks all..
<kavity> heatmzzr: rm -rf.
<shockwave> thanks alot it works
<Scunizi> jerndoe: brb.. I'm going to "disconnect" from screen and reconnect in a different way so I can try running X
<shockwave> :D
<shally87> ok.. thanks..
<shally87> need more readings..,
<kreino> Myrtti, help me
<kavity> shally87: man pages are your friend,.
<Phine> does anyone know how to use scrot from a remote machine.
<elimin8> actually im reading a very good ubuntu book
<Phine> I want to ssh into my home box and take a screen shot of the current desktop
<elimin8> it might help let me see if i can find it
<kavity> I've got the linux bible.
<kavity> And I think I may stll have some book about ubuntu too.
<Phine> anyone?
<abeeky> hi everybody,how can i create birgde  on ubuntu with my wiress card?
<kavity> Phine: Hrmm...
<kavity> Phine: That'd be rather difficult.
<shally87>   # ./install.sh
<shally87> this one is not for ubuntu??
<Phine> why kavity
<elimin8> shally87,  this guide explains alot about ubuntu http://lifehacker.com/5139752/ubuntu-pocket-guide-available-as-a-free-download
<Phine> I just want to shot the current desktop
<jerndoe> scunizi: thats handy, I actually needed that earlier today.... is it a command og program
<Phine> anyway I can
<Scunizi> jerndoe: k.. I'm back.. screen lets you disconnect from a computer and reconnect later with all your stuff still running and accessable.
<kavity> Phine: You could try finding a console screenshot program for X, and ssh and run it, but I don't think that'd work for you either.
<heatmzzr> is there a command to delete all folders in a location?
<Phine> hmm
<Scunizi> jerndoe: looks like I didn't start this ssh session with the -X option.
<kavity> heatmzzr: rm -rf foldername/
<kavity> Just don't do rm -rf / ;)
<kjell> sigh, please comment it before writing that command.
<kavity> ?
<oCean_> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<quibbler> kavity: don't even joke about that
<jimcooncat> Phine check out vncsnapshot
<genii-around> kavity: What kjell just remarked. There are ppl who will just test whatever commands others write in this channel, sometimes with disastrous results
<Scunizi> jerndoe: I've just started playing with ssh & screen.. so I have irssi running on the server for irc access from any machine in the housee and mutt for imap access to my gmail account all via cli and ssh and screen
<kavity> One would have to be pretty stupid to run it a second after I just explianed how it deletes all the folders...
<kavity> :\
<kitche> quibbler: I see nothing that kavity did wrong since he said don't run that command
<heatmzzr> yeah, im wiping out 115 gb of crap lol
<kavity> I guess some people just have to learn the hard way.
<kjell> kavity: well, printing the logs in some ways sometimes makes the terminal to run the commands if not commented before with a #.
<jerndoe> scunizi: is screen a command or program?
<Scunizi> jerndoe: program..
<DIFH-ice1oot> jerndoe: both :)
<kitche> kjell: if the logs run commands then your looking at the logs incorrectly then
<jerndoe> scunizi: got a link to to a guide, I'm curious
<lascar> I'm getting the "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers" error in amarok.  How do I restart the sound server?
<jimcooncat> screen -r is a command that attaches to a running screen program :-)
<NOKIA^83g^> Ciao amici di #ubuntu
<kavity> kjell: The only way that would happen is if you concatenated the file one line at a time, and put an exec in front of it or something.
<Scunizi> jerndoe: http://www.linuxdynasty.org/screen-howto-part-1.html  Here's another.. it's a very popular program
<racerx> when creating a folder with nautilus, it used to put me inside the folder after creation. How can I get this functionality back?
<bernz> jimcooncat, even more to the point, it RE-attaches (and you can specify WHICH terminal to re-attach to ;-)
<kavity> racerx: Check the options.
 * jimcooncat thanks bernz for the clarification
<bernz> jimcooncat, it's for the log; always for the log ;-D
<godowner> Anyone here can help me installing "yum"?
<racerx> kavity: I have looked at the preferences but doesn't seem to tell me anything relating to this?
<Scunizi> jimcooncat: if you don't detach from screen correctly it could remain running so you would have to reconnect with screen -d -r <session>
<kavity> racerx: Sorry, I've only ever used nautilus once porbably.
<dhruvasagar> Hey everyone
<dhruvasagar> I have a query
<erUSUL> godowner: what do you need yum for???
<dhruvasagar> I recently installed Ubuntu 8.10
<scrwvwls> cool
<kjell> Please dont use enter as punctation dhruvasagar.
<godowner> I need yum for LxAdmin...
<lascar> kjell: :-D
<progre55> hey everybody!
<godowner> Or can i somehow install Lxadmin without it?
<dhruvasagar> earlier I was on 32 bit, now I am on 64 bit
<scrwvwls> hey!!
<bernz> Scunizi, cool, that's good to be aware of also :-)
<dhruvasagar> my Add/Remove Programs section is completely empty....
<erUSUL> godowner: in ubuntu like in debian we use apt not yum
<scrwvwls> i think you got a virus
<jimcooncat> godowner: maybe get the source and use checkinstall
<dhruvasagar> Synaptic is working great
<racerx> when creating a folder with nautilus, it used to put me inside the folder after creation. How can I get this functionality back? I have looked at the preferences and nothing is there.
<kavity> erUSUL: One can use yum without any problems.
<progre55> I have this sony vaio vgn-fw21e with ubuntu 8.10, but I cant get the integrated microphone work. can anybody please help me out?
<top_> Привет ВсеМ!!!
<dhruvasagar> anyone?
<quibbler> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lascar> I'm getting the "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers" error in amarok.  How do I restart the sound server?
<top_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Scunizi> bernz: ok.. here's one of my favorites in screen ^aS  then ^a TAB to switch between them.. try it.. and you'll see what "them" is.. just remember that ^aS is with a capital S.. if you use a small s then you change the flow control
<HsodiQ> can anyone recomend a good Traffic(packet) shaping app/script/something related to Qos on a more advanced level?
<quibbler> top_: /join #ubuntu-ru
<genii-around> top_: EG:  /join #ubbuntu-ru
<genii-around> top_: EG:  /join #ubuntu-ru
<FloodBot1> genii-around: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii-around> darn typos
<racerx> when creating a folder with nautilus, it used to put me inside the folder after creation. How can I get this functionality back?
<andy__> hello
<progre55> hey everyone, I have this sony vaio vgn-fw21e with ubuntu 8.10, but I cant get the integrated microphone work. please, can anybody please help me out here?
<tuna> hi. I just installed win7 alongside ubuntu, and now grub fails with error 17. I use uuid to recognise the disk in menu.lst, which makes this strange
<jerndoe> scunizi:thanks looks interesting, I'll look into it
<Scunizi> jerndoe: np. :)
<katana__> excuse me, i want change my screen deph to 16 bits please
<bernz> Scunizi, this is neato, but... what am i looking at? the lower part doesn't seem responsive to any obvious/likely key bindings *scratching head*
<andy__> i have a problem with my sata hd..im using windows but i plan to install ubuntu on my slave drive..the only problem is that i cant seem to see it
<godowner> k... any suggestions for cpanel for ubuntu server that works well? (been using webmin but need something bit more advanced)
<Scunizi> jerndoe: took me a while to wrap my head around the concept.. really it was just "using" it that showed me how easy it really is.
<progre55> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<andy__> i can see C: but not the other partition and certainly not the slave drive either
<katana__> excuse me, i want change my screen deph to 16 bits please
<Scunizi> bernz: do a ^a TAB so you're in the lower half and then ^a-c to get a bash prompt
<Scunizi> bernz: or ^a <number of window to attach>
<bernz> Scunizi, ooooooh, that screen's "void" window, waiting for screen-commands, like "create"...!  :-)  sweet
<bernz> that -> that's
<Scunizi> andy__: can you see either driver with the live cd?
<katana__> excuse me, i want change my screen deph to 16 bits please
<katana__> excuse me, i want change my screen deph to 16 bits please
<katana__> excuse me, i want change my screen deph to 16 bits please
<katana__> excuse me, i want change my screen deph to 16 bits please
<katana__> excuse me, i want change my screen deph to 16 bits please
<katana__> excuse me, i want change my screen deph to 16 bits please
<FloodBot1> katana__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Scunizi see's the light come on for bernz 
<oCean_> !patience | katana__
<ubottu> katana__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<AU-3007> flooder
<bernz> Scunizi, this is a great trick for being able to read man pages while piecing together a complicated one-liner :-D thanks
<Scunizi> bernz: you can split again if you want as well :)
<andy__> well yes,but i plan to install ubuntu after on the slave drive..i cant seem to see it, i tried disk management for xp
<andy__> but i cant format it
<abeeky> exit
<Tniffoc> How would I uninstall FFox Beta on Fiesty?
<amikrop> Why ipod-convenience has amarok and gtkpod as dependancies? I really think it shouldn't.
<bernz> Scunizi, 'screen' is genius :-)
<Scunizi> bernz: oh yea.. or looking at someone's instructions on irc and doing them in the bottom half.
<Cpudan80> Tniffoc: Fiesty ?
<sarixe> hi, does anyone know of a way to move an ntfs partition to the left without having it copy the whole thing over?
<Tniffoc> Cpudan80: Fiesty Ferron
<Cpudan80> Tniffoc: It was Fiesty Fawn
<Tniffoc> oh
<Tniffoc> w/e
<Cpudan80> Tniffoc: At any rate, you have to manually remove your mozilla profiles and all the related bins/libs
<Cpudan80> It's not gonna be an easy task
<bernz> Scunizi, yes, great idea: especially useful for those doing text-based ubuntu-server stuff
<Cpudan80> Unless you maybe have the original makefile
<Cpudan80> Sometimes they have make uninstall
<Tniffoc> Cpudan80: I need eclipse to work. That's why I need to uninstall
<Scunizi> bernz: that's where I'm at right now.. playing :)
<Cpudan80> What does firefox have to do with eclipse?
<Cpudan80> Tniffoc: You should really upgrade your OS to Hardy Heron or Interpid Ibex
<syadow> help, i cant load into my system... bcoz before this i played with chmod
<Tniffoc> Cpudan80: There's an error where you have to uninstall all beta versions of firefox to get eclipse to work. It's in the eclipse faq.
<bernz> Scunizi, excellent, i wish i had more time for that (working from home today, unexpectedly)
<Cpudan80> syadow: boot to the root prompt (recovery mode) and undo what you did
<Cpudan80> syadow: what exactly did you chmod?
<Scunizi> bernz: that's where I'm at.. but then I work out of my house.
<syadow> how to undo it?
<bernz> Scunizi, awesome, for me it's the exception right now, but i want to go independent-biz route eventually ("freedom!")
<syadow> Cpudan80, how 2 do that?
<bernz> (sorry, we're going off-topic)
<Pici> syadow: What command did you do?
<Cpudan80> syadow: you have to know what you did ...
<Cpudan80> syadow: what command did you run?
<Scunizi> andy__: I never saw your answer.. use nicks in your reponses. can you see either driver with the live cd?
<syadow> Pici, wait i ask my friends
<syadow> #!bin/bash
<syadow> username=$(whoami)
<syadow> sudo chmod 667 ./$@
<Xx0mega24xX> does anyone here have experience getting the ar242x wireless card working with 8.10?
<IndyGunFreak> Xx0mega24xX: yes
<mo_bledhoz> helo
<IndyGunFreak> Xx0mega24xX: what hve you tried to get it working
<mo_bledhoz> help me
<Xx0mega24xX> how did you go about it, ive got it so i can connect to anything but wep by using ath5k and linux-backports-intrepid
<Scunizi> !ask | mo_bledhoz
<ubottu> mo_bledhoz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IndyGunFreak> Xx0mega24xX: i just installed the backports like you did.. i connect to wep just fine
<dee25> how to change the resolution on ubuntu 8.10 i have intel 82865g chip
<jiffe92> what does 'apache2: Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork (>= 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.3) but it is not going to be installed' mean?
<jiffe92> the apache2-mpm-prefork package is available, I see it when I apt-cache search for it
<kitche> jiffe92: exactly has the error message states
<Xx0mega24xX> odd... did you have to blacklist anything?
<dee25> my dell monitor is a E153fp
<jiffe92> it says it is not going to be installed, but it is an available dependency, so why isn't it going to be installed?
<itt> why do i get this error....the gnome session manager was unable to lock the file '/home/itt/,ICEauthority. ?
<IndyGunFreak> Xx0mega24xX: blacklisting i don't think would be your issue... you should have two options for ahteros in hardware drivers, "Support for 5xxx series of atheros ..." which is i have enabled, and "Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards" which I have disabled.
<progre55> hey all, I use ubuntu 8.10. How to find out what graphics I use, either ATI or Intel?
<progre55> lspci?
<IndyGunFreak> progre55: thats thee asiest way
<Scunizi> progre55: yes
<Cpudan80> Pici: syadow ran a malicious bash script; sudo -k; chmod 667 ./$@
<progre55> Scunizi, IndyGunFreak, is it the one?: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<IndyGunFreak> progre55: most likely
<progre55> IndyGunFreak, thanks man, appreciate! :)
<Xx0mega24xX> I don't have anything in my hardware drivers, i am trying the hardware testing
<bob___> Could anyone tell me why the system monitor shows a download fluctuating around .5KB/sec when I am not using my web connection?
<Pici> syadow: What directory were you in when you ran that script?
<bob___> #ubuntu Could anyone tell me why the system monitor shows a download fluctuating around .5KB/sec when I am not using my web connection?
<IndyGunFreak> Xx0mega24xX: you have nothing in sys/admin/hardware drivers
<syadow> Pici, home
<Xx0mega24xX> nope it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<IndyGunFreak> Xx0mega24xX: are you using Jaunty?
<Xx0mega24xX> What's jaunty?
<IndyGunFreak> Xx0mega24xX: what version of Ubuntu are you using?..
<Pici> syadow: Can you not boot at all, or just not login?
<Xx0mega24xX> I do not think so,  I'm using easy-peasy 1.0 which is an offshoot of 8.10 with adams kernel
<IndyGunFreak> Xx0mega24xX: dunno, ask in easy-peasy support
<itt> why do i get this error....the gnome session manager was unable to lock the file '/home/itt/,ICEauthority. ?
<Xx0mega24xX> k thanks for your help
<syadow> pici i can boot.. but i cannot login...?
<IndyGunFreak> Xx0mega24xX: but for what its worth, i just put normal ubuntu on my eee (when i had it, i have an AA1 now), and it worked fine..
<bob___> say Could anyone tell me why the system monitor says i have a download rate fluctuating around .5KB/sec when I am not using my connection?
<Xx0mega24xX> well if I cant get thiings working thats what I'm gonna end up doing,  I'm thinking of trying crunchbang,  looks interesting
<mhall119> bob___: I think it's picking up Unix socket activity
<IndyGunFreak> Xx0mega24xX: crunchbang is ok.. it just had some quirks i dind't care for.
<mhall119> either that, or some service is pinging the internet, like pidgin or your mail client
<bob___> say Thanks, so that is normal and cannot be avoided?
<heatmzzr> will the grub bootloader automatically update as i have eliminated some of the distros on my machine
<judget> Key tim thanks a bunch it works now
<mhall119> bob___: if it's Unix sockets, it's normal and there is no reason you'd want to avoid it
<ubuntu_> wenas, como pongo el msn?
<ubuntu_> soy nuevo
<Pici> !es | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<syadow> Pici,  i can boot.. but i cannot login...?
<Pici> syadow: You can either boot from a liveCD and change the permissions from there or reinstall.
<ubuntu_> sorry guys
<Pici> syadow: Or boot from recovery mode, that may work as well.
<bob___> say oh there is :) I'd like to make vodafone sorry for selling a 1GB G3 mobile braodband package with no time limit on use by playing mud with MCCP...
<syadow> Pici, how to repair in recovery mode?
<bob___> say guess i'm frustrated on that one though, thanks for the answer
<mhall119> syadow: I think recovery mode gets your root access to your system, so you can fix whatever is wrong
<maxime_> i dual boot with vista (crap!) but not able to manage start-up manager without destroying my LILO parameters
<syadow> mhall119, but i dont know how to fix that.. what command.. bcoz i m new in ubuntu?
<mhall119> syadow: depends on what's wrong with it
<mhall119> I wasn't here when you were explaining the problem, so you'll have to repeat yourself
<syadow> mhall119, i run "sudo -k"
<syadow> <syadow> then "chmod 667 ./$@"
<Twois10> when recoding mp3 is not possible to recode to 24bit?
<maxime_> lol text install ubuntu
<Doonz> hey guys. when i do a list -l how do i make it list based on the date/time versus alphebetical
<mhall119> syadow: why'd you do that?
<dee25> how to change the resolution on ubuntu 8.10
<dee25> i have a intel 82865G
<Scunizi> !resolution | dee25
<ubottu> dee25: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<syadow> mhall119, my friend have read article to move nautilus script file...
<mhall119> dee25: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<dee25> YEA I DID IS ONLY 800X600
<dee25> I WANT IT TO BE 1204X768
<syadow> mhall119, then he try to follow the instrction
<genii-around> 1204?
<mhall119> syadow: I think he followed them wrong, 667 gives read/write to the owner and group, but read/write/execute to everyone
<Scunizi> dee25: your system might have the 7xx intel driver instead of the 8xx driver loaded.. check System>Admin>synaptic and search for intel looking for the driver.. install the right one and uninstall the wrong one.
<mhall119> syadow: boot into recovery mode and chmod 755 /home/$yourname
<Scunizi> dee25: after that restart and it if that was the problem then it'll be fixed.
<neebly> Hi there!
<Cpudan80> dee25: you can use xrandr if the resolution is not detected, by 1024x768 is so common that it should be detected no sweat
<dee25> thank imma try that now
<pgehi> hey, can somebody tell me what library i need to the symbols `glXCreateContext` and the other GLX functions... what do I have to link to? i already link to x11
<syadow> mhall119, after booting, before login, it shows the message like this "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user nad have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users"
<Scunizi> Cpudan80: intel is well supported.. when you have issues like her's it's usually because the wrong driver was loaded.... usually :)
<Twois10> is 24 kbps a acceptable bits to recode mp3s
<Cpudan80> right
<mhall119> syadow: chmod 755 /home/$youruser will fix part of that
<ikonia> Twois10: your choice, it's a user preference
<SlimeyPete> Twois10: 24? Not for music
<mhall119> chmod 644 /home/$youruser/.dmrc will fix the other
<ikonia> Twois10: seems very low
<syadow> mhall119, im trying...
<SlimeyPete> Music will sound terrible at 24kbps; voice will be okay-ish but still sound pretty bad
<mhall119> syadow: you may need to fix permissions on other files under the home directory to get things working right
<Twois10> ikonia SlimeyPete am asking because 24 is not 2^n  and yes its voice only
<Twois10> its a book
<ikonia> Twois10: your call
<Scunizi> Twois10: 56 mono
<Twois10> am trying to save space
<dee25> i see xserver xorg i740 driver
<dee25> but is already marked as installed
<pgehi> how can I solve `undefined reference to symbol ``glXCreateContext`` ` ?
<ikonia> pgehi: what have you done to get that ?
<ikonia> pgehi: have you changed any of the package versions ?
<Scunizi> dee25: installed? that would be the wrong one.. you need the i8xx I believe
<Twois10>  the book and chapters are currently 64bits and 1.985Gb but the cd is only 700 mb
<pgehi> ikonia: no, im developing an opengl application using gcc
<pgehi> ikonia: i just dont know what library i have to link against
<dee25> yeaa they were installed as marked
<dee25> and nuttin same
<dee25> 800x600
<ikonia> pgehi: so your referencing compiled symbols that are incompatible with the function calls your making (bad explination)
<ikonia> pgehi: I suggest you join the developers mail list for that
<mhall119> pgehi: do you have the mesa dev packages?
<pgehi> ikonia: do i need them? isnt mesa an emulation of opengl?
<Twois10> recoding the book to 16kbps reduce the size to 470 so after my calculation 24 bits come to about 760+
<Twois10> 670+*
<ikonia> pgehi: I don't know what your doing - so I can't comment
<syadow> mhall119, thanks. it's successful... thnks so much... i learned something useful today
<mhall119> pgehi: I think it provides software emulation if hardware implementation isn't available
<Twois10> 670mb
<mhall119> syadow: no problem
<ikonia> mhall119: best description I've heard, kudso
<ikonia> kudos
<pgehi> ikonia: im developing an opengl application using Xlib, and for connecting opengl to Xlib i need glXCreateContext
<mhall119> syadow: you might have some other bugs popup as a result of this, depending on what files had their permissions changed
<ikonia> pgehi: that doesn't help
<Twois10> oh, looks like its working
<Scunizi> dee25: type less /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for the driver line.. does it say intel or something else?
<syadow> mhall119, hehehh....
<syadow> mhall119, after i done with chmod 777 and 644, result is nothing popup...
<dee25> nah it says
<ikonia> syadow: I don't advise you do that
<dee25> "vesa"
<ikonia> syadow: that will leave your box very open
<mhall119> syadow: /home/$youruser should be 755, not 777
<syadow> mhall119, how to close back?mean back to normal
<mhall119> you mean out of recovery mode?
<syadow> ops mistake typing
<mhall119> pgehi: I think you need mesa
<mhall119> as far as I know, mesa provides the OpenGL API under Linux
<chazco> Hi.. does anyone know how to connect to a WPA-Ent, tkip, mschapv2 network? Using the network manager doesnt always connect properly
<maxXMB> i like this chan its pretty friedly
<maxXMB> friendly
<chazco> Also, does anyone know how to prevent the "an application is still running" dialog at shutdown?
<ikonia> chazco: if it doesn't connect very well, it's normally a driver issue
<Scunizi> dee25: now.. gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change to intel.. save and reboot
<ikonia> chazco: shutdown the application it's complaining about
<chazco> ikonia - Its an Intel 3945ABG, worked okay on older editions. As for the application i dont know which one it is, nothing is running other than gnome that i can see
<dee25> hold up
<ikonia> chazco: other versions use a different kernel - driver versions, so that's not really valid,
<BlueLaguna> ~uuid
<BlueLaguna> Hmm
<BlueLaguna> How do you use the bot again?
<Myrtti> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<BlueLaguna> thank you
<chazco> hmm, so is there any way to fix it in Intrepid then ikonia?
<racerman> excuse me, there is an italian room for supporting linux people?
<dee25> alright it open a window
<dee25> but is empty
<zonyzhao> |help
<dee25> lol
<ikonia> chazco: I didn't say it was broke - I said it's  normally a symptom
<Scunizi> dee25: close it and try again. gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. exactly like that.. you might have had a typo
<chazco> Well... it does cause issues on 8.10 (only other issue i found with it is you cant disable wifi), as does the app still running issue. Other than that 8.10 works pretty well.
<Scunizi> dee25: the "X" in X11 is capitalized
<deus> evening :)
<Cpudan80> chazco: re WPA2 encrypted
<heatmzzr> will the grub bootloader automatically update as i have eliminated some of the distros on my machine
<dee25> o alright my bad let me try again
<Cpudan80> chazco: wpa-supplicant and network manager are broken in Intrepid, why the devels havent pushed out the newer versions ...
<Cpudan80> chazco: Let me get you the fix
<ikonia> Cpudan80: where did you get that info ?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: I'd appriciate a look at that too, cool
<chazco> Cpudan80 - It WPA not WPA2. WPA2 on my home network works fine
<deus> I'm having a bit of trouble with the new kde 4.2. When I click on the start menu, right click on an application and select "add to desktop", nothing happens. How is this possible?
<Cpudan80> chazco: you asked about MSCHAPv right?
<chazco> Anyone know how to prevent the "an application is still running" issue in 8.10?
<mick02> Has anyone ever connected Evolution to a Lotus Notes Global address book? If so can anyone point me in the right direction to achieve this. Thanks.
<chazco> Cpudan80 - Yep, WPA enterprise with mschapv2
<Cpudan80> chazco: I believe it is called WPA2 enterprise ... anyway
<Cpudan80> chazco: ikonia https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/272185
<Cpudan80> chazco: ikonia Search "Bracey" for the fix
<mhall119> mick02: is that even theoretically possible?
<dee25> ok went through
<chazco> Cpudan80 - Okay, will look into and find out. Thanks
<dee25> i changed the vesa into intel
<cumulus007> hey guys, I can't watch South Park anymore with Firefox
<cumulus007> there's just a grey panel
<cumulus007> http://www.southparkstudios.com/episodes/166702
<mhall119> dee25: vesa would explain why you only had 800x600
<mick02> mhallll9 - I'm not sure that's why I'm askin
<dee25> and saved it now reboot?
<mhall119> mick02: I don't think it is
<mhall119> at least not on any version of Lotus I've ever had the misfortune of using
<Scunizi> dee25: yes.. or you can try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jiffe92> alright, I'm using `apt-ftparchive generate` to generate the necessary information for a repository, and for the most part it works, but it seems to miss various .deb files for some reason, I don't see any errors or a way to increase verbosity
<Cpudan80> chazco: that fix might be slightly out of date, apparently there might be some new dependencies to resolve -- just use your better judgement
<dee25> alright brb let me restart
<mick02> mhall119 - I'm stuck with exporting to a CSV (or similar) then importing it I suppose
<asta> mkei, I need some help her :S
<mhall119> mick02: most likely
<asta> what does error 18 mean?
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys, anyone get sound in firefox with the x64 adobe flash plugin?
<Khepr> can GCC on ubuntu produce an EXE ?
<Cpudan80> an exe is just a compiled thing
<mick02> mhall119 - a bit of a pain in the arse so, I was hoping to have an up-to-date address book that was synced with the server. Not to worry, I'll spend anouther while looking about online and see if it can be done
<Cpudan80> just slap a .exe extension on it
<carpii> yes but its a Portable Executable, which differs from linux ELF format
<Cpudan80> gcc ... -o myexe.exe
<JEEBcz> And mingw32 is for cross-compilation :3
<coldboot_> I configured nautilus to use gqview for jpegs, and it works when I open a jpeg on my hard drive. But when I open a jpeg on a windows share, the stupid thing uses Eye of Gnome again. Why is that?
<Cpudan80> Well yeah i mean you need to compile it properly for the system you'll run it on
<Cpudan80> but in principle yes, it can do it
<carpii> i think the short answer for him is, no :p
<carpii> depends what he wants to do with it i guess
<Cpudan80> Why?
<Cpudan80> gcc will compile win32 stuff
<thomc> Hi I've got my computer connected to the internet via ethernet. I've got a wireless usb dongle that I'd like to use to share the internet connection wirelessly with my laptop. Is this possible? Can I achieve this with firestarter?
<carpii> hmm, yeah thats true
<JEEBcz> he just needs some stuff set and probably the right flags for some apps
<Scunizi> !ics | thomc
<ubottu> thomc: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<JEEBcz> and he might get going with cross-compilation
<deus> I'm having a bit of trouble with the new kde 4.2. When I click on the start menu, right click on an application and select "add to desktop", nothing happens. How is this possible?
<quibbler> ubuntu 8.04..my system sounds are no longer working (last couple of days)...all other sounds are fine....everything set to alsa....can someone shed some light as to why this has happened?
 * JEEBcz got x264 to build on ubuntu/mingw32 for win32 some time ago, but gave up on editing the makefiles in order to make fprofile use "wine x264.exe" instead of just x264 >_>
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys, anyone get sound in firefox with the x64 adobe flash plugin?
<ikonia> ForzaPalermo: I have
<dee25> hello
<Khepr> The question is, can the gcc on linux produce a PE EXE file or not
<ikonia> ForzaPalermo: (not at his moment)
<ikonia> Khepr: what ?
<dee25> i try but now it said
<Myrtti> ForzaPalermo: check no other app uses your sound devices
<dee25> cannot display this video mode
<deus> in ubuntu, how can you switch the audio output device, for example between box and headset?
<cara> Hi all, I have doubt
<cara> lol j/k
<Scunizi> dee25: restart into recovery mode and there will be an option to "fix video or resolution".. try that
<quibbler> cara: we all doubt from time to time
<dee25> alright how u get into recovery mode
<dee25> ?
<ikonia> dee25: reboot and from the boot menu select recovery mode
<deus> how can you tell ubuntu to use your headset instead of your boxes and visa versa?
<cara> I'm having an issue though.   I tried to compile my own kernel the ubuntu way and when I install the package created it doesn't update the menu.list or install the kernel in the linux-image built.  Is there something faulty with my command? Here the's command I used: fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-default kernel-image kernel-header
<Scunizi> dee25: on boot when you get to the grub menu it's the second option. if you don't see the menu then you'll be presented a time period to hit ESC to get the menu.
<dee25> i cant into the recovery mode i have a dell dimension 3000
<ikonia> dee25: you an
<dee25> oh i have is f2 and f12
<ikonia> dee25: the hardware model doesn't make the grub boot menu dissapear
<ikonia> dee25: reboot, and where you would normally select ubuntu - select ubuntu recovery mode
<dee25> ohhhh to the kernel section
<dee25> lol im sorry
<Scunizi> dee25: no.. you're thinking windows.. when you start the machine GRUB is the boot menu for ubuntu.. it's there that you'll fiind the recovery mode.. it's text based
<dee25> yes i see it
<dee25> now
<dee25> ubuntu 8.10 kernel 2.6.27.11 gerenic recovery mode
<cara> Hello?
<icekold> Hi
<gramirez_> Hi everybody
<dee25> ok im in the recovery menu
<gramirez_> Im sorry for the question but Im new on ubuntu
<dee25> resume,clean,dpkg,fsck,root,xfix
<Scunizi> dee25: xfix
<gramirez_> how can I get 3ddesktop on my ubuntu 8.10 ?
<ikonia> gramirez_: compiz-fusion is already installed for you, just configure it
<ikonia> !ccsm > gramirez_
<ubottu> gramirez_, please see my private message
<odeland> I have a question regarding ubuntu server, I'd like to know if it's possible to make it work without keyboard/mouse/screen plugged in? is that possible once the initial install is done?
<gramirez_> txs ikonia
<dee25> ok done that it showed black screened white lettering and now went back to the menu
<ikonia> odeland: sure
<Pici> odeland: Sure.
<gramirez_> i cant found how to do it
<Scunizi> odeland: yep.. talking to you on one now.. ssh'd into it
<ikonia> odeland: just unplug them
<ikonia> odeland: most motherboards will allow it
<Pici> odeland: As long as your BIOS allows you to boot without a keyboard connected you're good
<odeland> ok, thanks, so I need to be careful with the motherboard I pick
<ikonia> odeland: most modern ones are fine
<ikonia> odeland: you can do this with the desktop install too (which makes an excellent home server)
<ubuntu_> I need help. I deleted a hdd and now i get error 15 from grub, how do i restore grub???
<ikonia> !grub > ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
<odeland> so if I instal desktop, I can use remote desktop to see the screen?
<ikonia> odeland: remote desktop, ssh, vnc etc etc, lots of options
<odeland> right
<odeland> sounds good guys, thanks
<mhall119> Heck, if you have a good network, you can run X11 off of it
<mhall119> all of Gnome, running on a server, displayed on your workstation
<mhall119> but I wouldn't recommend it
<odeland> why not?
<odeland> bandwidth expansive?
<mhall119> X protocol isn't very efficient
<mhall119> VNC will be faster
<mhall119> still, it's kind of cool that you can do that
<mhall119> you can also run individual programs on the server, while displaying them on your local computer, by tunneling X over ssh
<deus> any good programming environments for linux?
<odeland> Eclipse?
<rupl> lang?
<deus> odeland: thnx I was looking for that name :)
<mhall119> odeland: I think so
<Cpudan80> Komodo Edit for the scripting languages
<deus> both java, C, C++ etc
<Cpudan80> Eclipse for Java, MonoDevelop for C flavors
<Cpudan80> or vim for everything ;-)
<quibbler> ubuntu 8.04..my system sounds are no longer working (last couple of days)...all other sounds are fine....everything set to alsa....can someone shed some light as to why this has happened?
<Cruster> mhall119: if I have ssh server running on a linux machine, can I access it's X11 with ssh -X ip from another machine?
<lvr> how do i make a sort in cli so that folders are sorted in reversed alphabetical order and their contents in alphabetical order?
<mhall119> Cruster: yes, though -Y is prefered to -X
<SingAlong> Hi all
<SingAlong> I'm running ubuntu 8.04 and its detecting my wired internet connection but it isnt detecting any wireless networks even though my wifi modem is on.
<tripps> what's the best/easiest way to switch my intrepid laptop to xubuntu running xfce while maintaining the existing install? I want to see how a lighter weight desktop helps performance.
<Cruster> mhall119: so I get my   whole desktop or I just can run programms that require X11?
<ikonia> Cruster: is this ubuntu 9.04 ?
<mhall119> tripps: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Cruster> ikonia: yes
<tripps> mhall119, cool thanks!
<ikonia> Cruster: please join #ubuntu+1 and discuss
<mhall119> Cruster: any windowed program on Ubuntu uses X11, and any X11 program can be displayed on a different computer than the one it's running on
<ikonia> Cruster: as you know when you joined #ubuntu+1 that is the channel for 9.04 discussion
<mhall119> Cruster: there are some caveats though
<Cruster> ikonia: I am discussing for ssh ?!?!
<ikonia> Cruster: on 9.04
<mhall119> Cruster: some applications, especially video and opengl ones, draw directly to the hardware, bypassing X11
<ikonia> Cruster: please take the discussion to #ubuntu+1
<SingAlong> any help on getting wireless working on my ubuntu 8.04?
<Cruster> ikonia: I am in ubuntu+1 channel, what's the problem? I didn't ask for support here
<Cruster> mhall119: thanks for the info
<ikonia> Cruster: then y our offtopic
<ikonia> Cruster: this is support hannel
<ikonia> channel
<directive0> Sorry to interrupt, I was wondering if anyone could help me diagnose a Segmentation Fault I keep getting when trying to safely upgrade using aptitude?
<vigo> Is the Gnome2 Ruby an apt-get?
<ikonia> directive0: segfaults are normally pretty serious
<ikonia> directive0: it's not easy to follow them through, what are you doing when it segfaults
<dee25> how u changed the resoluton on ubuntu 8.10
<dee25> i have intel 82865G
<srx2002> hey guys, I installed apache2 and I'm trying to see if my server is accessible from outside my network....but when I enter http://myexternalip:80   it brings me to the linksys router page
<srx2002> any ideas
<ikonia> dee25: the tools in system -> preference -> screen resolution
<darthanubis> dee25, take a stroll through the menu
<deus> is there in kubuntu a proper pdf viewer/editor? Somthing like adobe acrobat professional (with at least crop support)?
<ikonia> srx2002: you've not got port forwarding setup
<thomc> So I installed drivers for my wireless adapter using ndiswrapper, and it was recognized and working fine etc. And then I come to reboot and it's gone... what's up with that?
<dee25> is only
<directive0> ikonia: as aptitude begins to unpack my upgrades it successfully writes the extended package state information, then begins preconfiguring and simply states "Segmentation Fault"
<dee25> 800x600
<dee25> i want 1204x768
<mhall119> dee25: did you ever get the proper intel driver working?
<broonsparrow> mailman. after spending all day I almost have Mailman installed, but I have one problem, when it says 'hostname' what would that be?
<ikonia> directive0: not good at all
<vigo> deus: I am most certain OpenOffice has one
<mhall119> or are you still using the vesa driver?
<darthanubis> dee25, system>prefences>screen resolution, don't be lazy
<directive0> ikonia: could you elaborate?  What is the likely cause, or causes?
<mhall119> darthanubis: dee25 has a driver issue
<darthanubis> mhall119, sorry dee25
<dee25> yeaaa
<ikonia> directive0: likley cause good be anything, segfaults can often be bad hardware, but doesn't mean it always is
<ikonia> directive0: need to do a backtrace and work it through
<mhall119> dee25, if you're still using the vesa driver, you won't get anything above 800x600
<dee25> nah i took it off
<deus> vigo: I don't mean creating a pdf, but viewing an existing pdf
<dee25> i was going the steps but the guy sign off
<vigo> deus: Yes, O_O has that function in it
<mhall119> dee25: what driver are you running now?
<dee25> intel 82865G
<directive0> ikonia: that was what I was trying to figure out how to do.  I'll go read some reference on the subject and maybe come back with some more info on my problem.  Thanks for the advice.
<mhall119> dee25: if you have the right driver installed, try going through: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> directive0: if your going to log a bug it's worth running memtest for a good few hours on your PC to get an idea of your state of hardware before logging it, as that will be a common question you'll get asked once it's logged
<ikonia> directive0: make sure nothing is overclocked etc etc
<ikonia> directive0: make sure no tests fail etc etc
<paxcoder> does ubuntu include proprietary software in it's default form?
<ikonia> paxcoder: no
<dee25> OK
<dee25> IT TAKES ME TO A PROMPT
<mhall119> paxcoder: some
<dee25> CONFIGURING XSERVER.ORG
<ikonia> dee25: careful with the caps please
<mhall119> dee25: follow the instructions
<paxcoder> mhall119: example?
<mhall119> paxcoder: Ubuntu will install proprietary drivers for things like video and wireless
<paxcoder> mhall119: automatically?
<ikonia> mhall119: that's not installed at default
<mhall119> paxcoder: yes, though it might prompt you, I don't remember
<ikonia> paxcoder: it will prompt you if you'd like to do this
<mhall119> I do know that it will notify you when you first load the desktop that you are using proprietary drivers
<paxcoder> hmmm.
<dee25> use kernel framebuffer device interface
<mhall119> dee25: no
<paxcoder> ikonia: it will prompt you before you install them?
<ikonia> paxcoder: default is nothing is installed, it gives you options/tool to use it
<ikonia> paxcoder: you have to say "I'd like to install them" for it to install them, it won't just do it
<mhall119> ikonia: you sure about that?
<ikonia> mhall119: yes
<dee25> it taled about keyboard
<paxcoder> ok
<dee25> i put no
<mhall119> okay
<paxcoder> thx. I'm sticking with Debian, but thx for answers.
<Necrathex> how do i enable my ubuntu install to cross compile for distccd?
<Necrathex> it needs i586-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
<Necrathex> but that's not installed
<vigo> shall119: It does have an icon for that, but I ignore it,now, and use the ones from Synaptic.
<mhall119> vigo: what?
<broonsparrow> I'm getting a password prompt asking for a password and the following message - i've no idea what password it wants! "The application 'Gossip' wants access to the default keyring but it is locked"
<mhall119> what is gossip?
<broonsparrow> a chat programme - i get the same error with pidgin
<mhall119> is that what Empathy uses?
<kitche> broonsparrow: it's your user password
<broonsparrow> kitche, na that doesn't work
<cyrus__> if I want to install the latest kernel source and compile, what packages do I need to install?
<kitche> broonsparrow: then your keyring is broken
<vigo> shall119: I ignore the icon for Proprietary Drivers install on the taskbar and use the drivers from Canonical/Restricted or Multiverse, when I used the one that was on desktop it messed me up, I ignored it, updated system, back up, re-boot, then installed the driver from Synaptic, the icon notification went away.
<ikonia> cyrus__: the kernel source package, and core headers, ncurses-dev and a compiler
<broonsparrow> kitche, ah! what does that mean and can I fix it!
<kitche> broonsparrow: did you by chance use the same password that pidgin dialog asks for as well?
<outlier> What is the best way to revert a bunch of packages back to the standard version from the launchpad versions?
<i3ooi3oo> I have installed the following but I can not process and php files  apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql
<ikonia> i3ooi3oo: have you restarted apache ?
<i3ooi3oo> there is no php.ini or php.conf anywhere
<i3ooi3oo> yes
<dee25> keyboard variant?
<broonsparrow> kitche, nope pidgin's not working which is why i ried gossip
<i3ooi3oo> is the a config I needed to load?
<ikonia> i3ooi3oo: dpkg -l | grep -i php5
<mhall119> i3ooi3oo: are you sure php5 is installed?
<ikonia> i3ooi3oo: the apache config should be updated then you install libapache2-mod-php5
<int256> broonsparrow: what os gossip
<i3ooi3oo> I thought so too
<i3ooi3oo> I removed it and then installed it again to double check
<ikonia> i3ooi3oo: dpkg -l | grep -i php5
<broonsparrow> int256, ANOTHER CHAT THINGY
<broonsparrow> opps!
<cyrus__> ikonia - if I install the kernel source package, will it provide me the current .config file used for 8.10?
<vig1> Who was having pidgin errors?
<int256> broonsparrow: do you know any chat program which can be used in terminal. like irssi for irc
<Guest17396> Hey my screen is really laggy i think its the video driver how can i fix this?
<tv74971> guys my sound is completely distorted broken its like dj mixing it little bit help guys
<ikonia> Cruster: no
<i3ooi3oo> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/1336195
<broonsparrow> int256, na, but could try
<george> I have ubuntu. I downloaded wine. how can I run Flight Sim from the vista partition?
<i3ooi3oo> lol george
<Cruster> ikonia: what?
<jj__> 79
<dee25> i configure the server all it was doing was configuring the keyboard
<dieter_> Hi, can anybody help me with planner storing a project into a database
<ikonia> Cruster: I didn't say anything to you
<broonsparrow> i'm looking to have a jabba chat pidgin was fine for AIM but failed to use any of the gmail/jabber accounts, so tried gossip and that's not working
<Cruster> [18:56:48] <ikonia> Cruster: no
<Cruster> [18:56:50] <i3ooi3oo> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/1336195
<ikonia> Cruster: ooh wait, sorry, wrong nick
<i3ooi3oo> george https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<mhall119> george: you'll probably have to re-install it in Wine
<ikonia> apologies
<ikonia> cyrus__: no it won't give you the .config
<int256> what is the main difference between Ubundu Desktop edition and Ubuntu Server
<george> how to do that ,,from the cd??
<Cruster> ikonia: np
<ikonia> int256: one aimed at desktop hardware ,one aimed at enterprise
<i3ooi3oo> mhall119: he must install in through wine
<mhall119> broonsparrow: you'll need to point pidgin to conference.jabber.org for multi-user XMPP chat
<i3ooi3oo> george did you read the link ?
<ikonia> i3ooi3oo: a2enmod php5
<broonsparrow> mhall119, it did work fine for about a day then it failed to connect my jabber acounts
<int256> ikonia: will the server edition work in Desktop hardware
<engemec> hello everybody!
<cyrus__> ikonia - anyway to get the .config used for the default kernel of 8.10
<george> which link?
<int256> engemec: heloo
<ikonia> int256: yes, but it's not aimed at that, so why not use the desktop version ?
<ikonia> cyrus__: it's in your /boot directory
<cyrus__> ikonia - ah...thank you
<int256> ikonia. my friend gave me the server edition.
<ikonia> int256: download the desktop
<mhall119> int256: download the desktop, it's free
<int256> ikonia: ok
 * int256 will be back in 3 min
<i3ooi3oo> george https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Guest17396> ikonia: type in a terminal sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Rafael__> hi, i have 3 hard drive 500 gb in raid 5, one of them is files, how do i know if there are identical whcih one is failing: all of them show same doel numer (which is the sam) and i know that sdc is failing..how will i know which is c?
<george> ok tx
<ikonia> Guest17396: so ?
<ikonia> Guest17396: that's not what I said, I didn't say it wasn't available
<Guest17396> or kubuntu-desktop if you want KDE (differnt GUI in simple people terms)
<i3ooi3oo> Rafael__: LVM?
<ikonia> Rafael__: should have mapped it to your disk IO ports
<ikonia> Rafael__: if you mark it as "fail" you should see the io light on the drive caddy go out of sync with the others
<Rafael__> i3ooi300:  LVM just RAID 5
<ikonia> Rafael__: if your using raid5 - all writes hit the stripe, so if you remove one from the stripe it won't flash on writes
<tv74971> guys anyone ?
<innociv> /etc/init.d/ssh reload  <- that'll use my new iptables rules
<bigbrovar> does any body get this crazy screen http://tinyurl.com/b5dhzc when u max a windows with composite enabled on ibex, intel GM965 ?... it can be really annoying
<ikonia> tv74971: anyone means nothing, if someone missed the queston "anyone" won't tell them what it was, if they don't know, saying "anyone" won't make them know
<ikonia> innociv: you don't need to reload
<ikonia> innociv: iptables is real time
<innociv> really?
<ikonia> innociv: yes
<i3ooi3oo> ikonia: it still doesn't work... it is like apache does't know what to do with .php files
<innociv> ty
<innociv> is it that way on centos too? seems like it wasn't
<ikonia> innociv: did you do "sudo a2enmod php5"
<ikonia> innociv: on any os
<innociv> erm i'm not sure.. why?
<ikonia> innociv: sorry - that wasn't for you
<ikonia> i3ooi3oo: did you do "sudo a2enmod php5"
 * int256 is back
<ikonia> i3ooi3oo: yes it works the same on centos
<ikonia> i3ooi3oo: ughhh sorry
<tv74971> ikonia: "  (10:41:45 PM) tv74971: guys my sound is completely distorted broken its like dj mixing it little bit help guys  "
<mhall119> i3ooi3oo: ls /etc/apache2/mods-available |grep php
<i3ooi3oo> it is like this "AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml" is missing from the appache.conf
<Rafael__> ikonia: sorry to be so ignorant i am newbe with ubuntu...it is mark already as fail...can you give me some hint on what is IO and were to looks...thanks a lot
<ikonia> i3ooi3oo: a2enmod php5 will do that
<trygg> how can i change my sound card to not be pulseaudio and instead by mu nforce card?
<trygg> do i need drivers?
<int256> any one pls help me to install Centericq
<ikonia> Rafael__: a light on th ehard disk
<i3ooi3oo> mod-available not there
<int256> i am new to linux
<i3ooi3oo> *mods-available not there
<ikonia>  i3ooi3oo the whole dir is not there ?
<mhall119> i3ooi3oo: the directory is not there?
<LogicFan> "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" is that the only command required to completely restart the sound driver in 8.10?
<i3ooi3oo> cd sorry
<LogicFan> it doesn't seem to be working for me
<i3ooi3oo> sorry it's there
<i3ooi3oo> wrong console... i did it on the ssh windows
<mhall119> are there any php.* files in mods-available?
<Guest17396> LogicFan: urm that does look like it restarts something propperly
<mhall119> or php5.* to be specific
<skinofstars12> LopgicFan, are we not using pulseaudio in 8.10
<i3ooi3oo> both php5 load and conf are there
<LogicFan> sorry, i mean that it does restart correctly, but it doesn't re-enable sound
<Rafael__> ikonia..let me check
<ikonia> i3ooi3oo: now look in mods-enabled
<mhall119> i3ooi3oo: ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ |grep php
<ikonia> i3ooi3oo: or re-run sudo a2enmod php5
<i3ooi3oo> there too
<mhall119> restart apache2
<LogicFan> skinofstars12, sorry, pulse-audio? is that a different driver?
<dougl> what is the command to open a shell window and run a command in that shell where program output can be veiwed?
<i3ooi3oo> already enabled
<mhall119> LogicFan: PulseAudio is a sound server, not a driver
<quibbler> int256: open synaptic and search for Centericq
<kamel458> yop
<ikonia> dougl: command - that it, eg: ls launches ls
<lasivian> I am trying to tether a window mobile device with ICS to ubuntu using rndis. dmesg says "Bad cdc descriptors" does anyone know why? thanks
<skinofstars12> LogicFan: when i've had sound issues i've found restarting pulseaudio to be the trick
<LogicFan> mhall119, ah, do i need to restart both?
<kamel458> I have a little problem with intrepid ibbex
<mhall119> i3ooi3oo: that should get apache to run *.php files
<lasivian> this device worked previously, but not with this kernel, I have since rebuilt rndis
<int256> quibbler: you mean Synaptic Package Manager ?
<mhall119> LogicFan: don't know, haven't been following your conversation
<quibbler> int256: yes
<dougl> ikonia, sec - brb
<i3ooi3oo> agreed it should but it tries to dl .php files
<int256> quibbler: it does not display Centericq
<skinofstars12> LogicFan: yeah, i'm jumping in half way too. pulse is a sound server and is often the issue when sound mesteriously stops working mid session
<mhall119> i3ooi3oo: weird, have you changed any of the apache configs before this?
<LogicFan> mhall119, i have this strange problem on 8.10 64bit where if i mute the sound using volume applet, close my laptop lid (dell m1330) and then re-open my lid and unmute audio, there is no sound
<LogicFan> no matter what volume controls i play with
<LogicFan> and restarting alsa doesnt seem to do the trick
<LogicFan> but, if i reboot
<i3ooi3oo> not on this box
<LogicFan> sound comes back
<mhall119> LogicFan: does your laptop suspend when you close the lid?
<LogicFan> no
<LogicFan> lid does nothing, just blanks the screen
<i3ooi3oo> i even stop then start the apache2 daemon just incase a restart didn't load teh config
<mhall119> it could be that it's trying to put the sound card into a low-power state
<quibbler> int256: by me well...make sure you have all repositories checked
<winema> Hello Guys
<mhall119> i3ooi3oo: then I'm at a loss, those steps have always worked for me
<int256> quibbler: what is repositories ??
<ubuntu_> I need help with grub, I had like 5 distros on my machine and I deleted the entire drive.. i get an error 15 from grub on bootup. How can I get back into my ubuntu??? using 64bit live cd to ask you all
<winema> Can someone tell me if it's possible to install ubuntu from vmware, onto my main harddisk?
<i3ooi3oo> well I was at a lost since I have 4 other systems running ubuntu that are full lamp
<mhall119> ubuntu_: you deleted everything on your harddrive
<mhall119> ?
<i3ooi3oo> that worked jsut fine
<mhall119> i3ooi3oo: same php code?
<quibbler> int256: system-administration-software sources
<i3ooi3oo> no
<LogicFan> winema, no.  it would be better to just boot from livecd and install from there
<i3ooi3oo> this is dev setup
<mhall119> i3ooi3oo: check the permissions on the php files, compare to your other servers
<ubuntu_> everything on 2nd hdd that contained distros i no longer wanted... just now i get an error15 and it wont go no further
<arvind_khadri> ubuntu_, just reinstall grub
<i3ooi3oo> but it is not processing the php
<arvind_khadri> !grub > ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
<i3ooi3oo> they are at home
<i3ooi3oo> at work
<mhall119> ubuntu_: which drive had your bootloader?
<int256> quibbler: yes
<ikonia> i3ooi3oo: are the files executable ?
<winema> my livecd aint working
<ubuntu_> good question
<winema> i hit enter on install
<i3ooi3oo> all other setups here are fedora
<winema> and it just hangs
<mhall119> ubuntu_: doesn't sound like good news for you then
<spsneo> is there any way to host an ubuntu repository on a fedora or a redhat machine?
<i3ooi3oo> I doubt it let me check
<afeijo> how can I check my server temperatures thru ssh?
<mhall119> php files shouldn't need to be executable
<humbolt> Which compile time differences do you know of between Fedora and Ubuntu? Like Fedora generally compiles with no optimizations at all except for glibc, we do compile all our packages optimized for i686. Therefore the system will be slower on a i586 but feelable faster on i686
<mhall119> afeijo: acpi -V -f
<ikonia> mhall119: really, thought they needed +x
<ikonia> mhall119: I don't doubt you
<spsneo> is there any way to host an ubuntu repository on a fedora or a redhat machine? please help
<ubuntu_> i can go into and see where my ubuntu is installed, cant i somehow just reinstall grub or something
<afeijo> mhall119: no support for device type: thermal
<i3ooi3oo> all .php files are +x now and still
<mhall119> ikonia: mine are 644 and they work
<ikonia> humbolt: you've just been told that is nothing to do with ubuntu support - please don't ask again
<i3ooi3oo> NOTHING but trying to DL the files
<ikonia> mhall119: fair enough
<afeijo> i3ooi3oo: you dont have php5 module installed I guess
<mhall119> afeijo: then your server hardware might not be acpi compliant
<afeijo> mhall119: weird... thanks
<snikker> there is a way to type a "ALT+0160" chars (or any other combinations) in linux?
<i3ooi3oo> php5-cgi works
<calwig> anyone know the autoresize tool in Gimp to import/export jpegs to a pre-determined size?
<lasivian> this device worked previously, but not with this kernel, I have since rebuilt rndis and it's still not working
<quibbler> int256: if you want you can install from the terminal type:  sudo apt-get install centericq
<mhall119> i3ooi3oo: try re-installing mo_php
<linux_newbie> Hi, I am getting the following error while update check...W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220
<mhall119> mod_php
<spsneo> is there any way to cache ubuntu packages on a fedora machine and then serve it locally , something like apt-cacher
<winema> Is it possible to install ubuntu from a usb?
<mhall119> winema: yes
<sipior> spsneo: sure, why not?
<i3ooi3oo> ok i iwll apt-get remove apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql
<winema> Do you know where i can find a guide to do this for the most recent version of ubuntu?
<i3ooi3oo> then install them all at once
<spsneo> sipior: how? can u give a pointer to some instructions?
<lasivian> has anyone tethered a windows mobile phone to ubuntu?
<jimcooncat> spsneo: if you can't install apt-cacher, then maybe something like polipo might do it
<int256> quibbler: i installed it.
<mhall119> winema: are you running the most recent version of Ubuntu?
<winema> no
<winema> im having an issue with the livecd
<i3ooi3oo> still nada
<int256> quibbler: how to start the application
<mhall119> winema: google ubuntu USB liveCD, there should be tutorials
<winema> im currently on windows
<mhall119> I'm sorry
<linux_newbie> Hi, can someone please help fix the following error: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220.
<mhall119> i3ooi3oo: when it servers the php files to download, have you looked at what it's giving you?
<quibbler> int256: i have no idea i don't use it. try in the terminal centericq
<spsneo> jimcooncat: but i don't want a proxy. i want some daemon something like apt-cacher
<zleap> linux_newbie, try going to sofrware sources
<mhall119> linux_newbie: you probably need to add the ppa's signing key, if they use something different that the official repos
<int256> quibbler: ok
<spsneo> jimcooncat: is there any documentation on how to install apt-cacher
<LogicFan> mhall119, i'm at a loss, restarting alsa and pulseaudio doesn't seem to be working, i guess a reboot is in order
<spsneo> sipior: what happened?
<jimcooncat> spsneo: yes, apt-cacher is a caching proxy
<sipior> spsneo: you can assemble a repository on any machine with a working web server. you just need to ensure that the file layout is correct. google for examples and repository setup tutorials
<sipior> spsneo: what happened with what?
<quibbler> linux_newbie: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6626736&postcount=34  read the whole post
<spsneo> sipior: sorry that was a mistake
<linux_newbie> thanks guys
<jimcooncat> spsneo: I take it you don't have apt-get on that machine.
<int256> quibbler: when i typed centericq and press enter on terminal it says 'error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'
<spsneo> jimcooncat: yeah true
<molnitza> Hello. I want to install grub on an compact flash card with  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk-2 /dev/sdc, but i get the message The file /media/disk-2/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<spsneo> jimcooncat: its a fedora machine
<ikonia> int256: how did you install it ?
<arvind_khadri> linux_newbie, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6649356
<int256> ikonia: installed from a .deb file
<ikonia> int256: from where ?
<dougl> ikonia, I configured a script to run in the 'session' option under 'system' on the menu... one script to start 'ushare -c ushare' and another to start 'hellanzb' when I log in these scripts start the applications but I do not get a console to view the output - do you understand?
<int256> i got it from their website.
<wallunit> where would i put the export PS1=... statement to configure the commandline prompt. When i put it into the /etc/bash.bashrc it does not work on ubuntu?
<ikonia> int256: then that package is broke against the version of SSL you have
<calwig> anyone know the batch resize tool in gimp? what it is called?
<i3ooi3oo> mhall119:  yes it is the install.php file with php code and flags
<mhall119> dougl: they're running in the background, you'll need to send the output to a log file
<bigbrovar> does any body get this crazy screen  http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3339/3276208773_f545cf9621_b_d.jpg  when i max a windows with composite enabled on ubuntu 8.10 with intel GM965 graphic card .. i only get this when i have composite enabled and its shows up for some seconds and then the screen becomes normal
<credo> wallunit: mine is in ~/.bashrc
<int256> ikonia: now what should i do
<calwig> found it
<ikonia> int256: report a bug to them
<mhall119> calwig: for batch resize you can use phatch, or image magic's command line tools
<credo> then $SOURCE ~/.bashrc if i remember correctly
<calwig> mhall119: gimp-plugin-registry has a batch program
<mhall119> oh, I didn't know that
<wallunit> credo: and systemwide?
<int256> ikonia: ok
<credo> not sure
<mhall119> calwig: I've been using phatch recently, it's very handy
<mhall119> integrates with Nautilus too
<jimcooncat> spsneo: This looks like a good starting point: http://ankurs.com/2007/12/making-a-local-ubuntu-debian-repository-on-fedora/
<quibbler> ikonia: i told int256 to use sudo apt-get install centericq
<spsneo> i tried this one but it does not work
<mhall119> I use it for making thumbnails of screenshots, resize, round corners, add drop shadow, save under a separate directory
<deus> if i click on a pdf file in firefox, it asks me to save the file. is there also a way to just open the file?
<dougl> mhall119, that is the thing can - how I get them to run in the forground to view output?
<mhall119> dougl: if you re-direct their output to a log file, you can just tail -f the log file
<ikonia> quibbler: well as it's not in the urrent repo's - I assume that's why he's got a deb from their site
<int256> quibbler: but sudo apt-get install centericq is not working
<calwig> mhall119: is it in the repository?
<quibbler> ikonia: i have it in mine (hardy)
<ikonia> quibbler: not in 8.10
<mhall119> calwig, yes
<calwig> o.o
<credo> new name of centericq is centerim
<progre55> hi everybody! I have a problem with my microphone.. how can I see what kind of driver I am using?
<dougl> mhall119, so I would want this automated and find my self writing a script to tail a log file and when it starts it would be in the background too?
<ikonia> credo: yup
<spsneo> how to find which version of ubuntu I am using
<quibbler> ikonia: i'm going tohave to ask that also then sorry
<spsneo> ?
<Pici> spsneo: lsb_release -a
<calwig> mhall119: installing....
<mhall119> dougl: your script would just redirect output to a log file, when you want to see what it's doing, you just open a terminal and type: tail -f $logfile
<spsneo> Pici: thanks
<WRXus> does anyone know if "safe graphics mode" is supposed to automatically launch the installer, or do i need to run the executables manually?
<WRXus> having a hell of a time getting the installer to boot on my laptop, seems to hang with the normal install mode
<mhall119> WRXus: save graphics mode is just a fall-back setting when you have a problem with your video configuration
<mhall119> WRXus: how much memory do you have in it?
<WRXus> well i'd say i have a problem, because every time i try to boot the installer, it hangs when X starts
<WRXus> 1gb
<mhall119> hmmm, what graphics card does it have?
<WRXus> its a HP pavillion dv5000 series
<WRXus> with a ATI radeon xpress 200M chipset
<dougl> mhall119, ok - that would seem to work, but what if there were 5 that I like to review as I walk by my PC (a dvb tuner app, mythbackend, mythfrontend, synergys, hellanzb, and ushare) surely there must be a way to launch all of these things in console view on my desktop (2 let's say) - lol?
<calwig> mhall119: works marvelously thank... youz!
<arverne1> I need to run vnc with a command line. Everything is fine, except I can't see my desktop. I know I have to change something in my /home/XX/.vnc/xstartup file, but whatever I try, it doesn't work.
<mhall119> WRXus: hmm, I don't see anything obviously wrong, try an alternative CD
<mhall119> calwig: no problem
<WRXus> what alternatives do i have? like the cmd line server install?
<dmphotography> Hey, I just noticed something . . .
<tv7497> ikonia: sir http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062041 even this post is from last week sir but no reply i have no idea what to do and sound is really really bad and broken
<WRXus> i'd like to use a 64 bit version as it has a turion
<mhall119> dougl: you can get log file readers that sit on your desktop, screenlets or gdesklets or something like that
<dmphotography> How come when using Synaptic Package Manager, the versions of Apache, MySQL, php5, phpMyAdmin are all older versions?
<mhall119> WRXus: have you tried the 32bit version?
<Pici> !latest | dmphotography
<ubottu> dmphotography: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<maxkramsky> FUCK Y OU
<dmphotography> Thanks Pici.
<leonardo_> Hi, I'm with debian installed and i want to install ubuntu too. I have a separeted partition for home on debian and I would like to use this as home for ubuntu too
<leonardo_> is it possible? and how?
<dmphotography> I figured it was something like that.
<dmphotography> But thought I would ask.
<dougl> mhall119, cool = that is a good idea... eyecandy is nice - especially with a purpose. Thanks
<dmphotography> So when do they actually post new versions?
<mhall119> leonardo_: install Ubuntu, then change fstab to mount your home partition to /home
<mhall119> dmphotography: usually only for a release uprade
<WRXus> i have not tried the 32 bit version, though the 64 bit install disc sees the CPU correctly in dmesg
<Pici> dmphotography: New releases of Ubuntu have new versions.  We are not a rolling release like debian is.
<leonardo_> mhall119: any other way?
<mhall119> WRXus: but the drivers may not be working right in 64bit
<leonardo_> on buntu installing process
<mhall119> leonardo_: that's probably the easiest
<WRXus> good point, hadn't thought of that
<leonardo_> mhall119, thanks
<dmphotography> Pici: Well where exactly does Synaptic get it's packages from?
<WRXus> assuming 32 bit install does work, can i do something like a dist-upgrade to get 64 bit?
<mhall119> leonardo_: not in Ubiquity, I don't know if the debian installer has an option for that
<mhall119> WRXus: I don't think so
<Pici> dmphotography: The Ubuntu package repositories. http://packages.ubuntu.com is a good way to search them from outside of synaptic
<leonardo_> back
<belda> anyone know where I can find the xorg.log file??
<dmphotography> So is Synaptic only designed for Ubuntu?
<leonardo_> mhall119: didn't understand
<Huufarted> Question:  Running Ubuntu, this morning is the first time this happened.  I start up Pidgin and when I attempt to send a message, the entire program locks.  Is there a way to determine what's causing it?  I apologize if this is offtopic, but not sure where else to look.
<mhall119> leonardo_: the alternative CD might have more options during the install about using a separate partition for /home
<Huufarted> Does Ubuntu log lockups to give me a place to look?
<Pici> dmphotography: No. Synaptic is a program that looks through the APT repositories defined in /etc/apt/sources.list
<leonardo_> mhall119: it has when installing ubuntu, i can change to /home
<Flannel> leonardo_: You can install with a separate home partition in either(any) of the installers.
<mhall119> dmphotography: synaptic is a front-end to APT and DPKG, any debian-based disto should have it
<dmphotography> Gotcha.
<Pici> !repos > dmphotography
<ubottu> dmphotography, please see my private message
<WRXus> mhall119: thanks will give that a try, downloading 32 bit iso now
<Enissay> is there any tool that gives the (x,y) coordinates in pixel of the mouse position?
<mhall119> Flannel: really? even in Ubiquity?
<leonardo_> flannel: I already have a  separeted partition to home
<Flannel> mhall119: Of course.  Ubiquity isn't a second class installer.  The only thing it can't do is LVM
<zedde_> hi all ... i have today installed Ubuntu 8.10 and can someone help me with sound and wirelees ?? Please
<Pici> Enissay: xwininfo *might*
<leonardo_> Flannel: I can change this partition to home when installing ubuntu?
<Flannel> leonardo_: Right, that's fine.  You just mark that partition to be used as home, without formatting.
<mhall119> Flannel: oh, I hadn't seen that option before.  Not a dig on Ubiquity
<dmphotography> Is there a package manager that would install the latest versions of Apache, MySQL, PHP, etc?
<leonardo_> Flannel: thanks
<belda> hi, anyone know, where I can find the xorg. log file
<mhall119> dmphotography: Synaptic will, if you point it to a repository that has the latest versions
<mhall119> belda: /var/log/
<dmphotography> mhall119: Thank you.
<sisapinusa> /msg #ircsisap test
<belda> nope, nothing there
<Flannel> leonardo_: It works the same way as with debian installer
<mhall119> nothing?
<dmphotography> Pici: Thank you too!
<leonardo_> ok
<Huufarted> If a program (Pidgin in this case) is locking up and needs killed, is there a way to see what was causing it through Ubuntu?
<leonardo_> i'll try
<belda> i am trying to setup ltsp, and nothing is there
<mhall119> Huufarted: I don't think so
<mhall119> belda: has X been run yet?
<Huufarted> mhall119, thanks
<tv7497> guys little help
<mhall119> Huufarted: if it keeps locking, you can try running it under a debugger
<Enissay> Pici, thanks a lot :D
<mhall119> but as far as checking on a past event, I don't think so
<Huufarted> mhall119, where can I go to learn about running it under a debugger?  I can debug it no problem once I get it going, but getting it set up is where I'm lost.
<mhall119> Huufarted: man gdb
<Rafael__> ikonia: i do not have any ligth, the server was build on pc platform, anby other way?
<Huufarted> ty, mhall119
<judget> I have noticed that my USB devices seem to loss their mount and then re-mount with a second instance
<mhall119> no problem
<judget> has anyone else experienced this?
<carpii> im planning on installing ubuntu direct to a usb pen drive. Does anyone know if I can prevent grub from being installed on my hard drive without having to physically remove it?
<mhall119> judget: nope, what kind of device?
<ladfnet> Where does ubuntu store the monitor resolution settings?  I know xorg.conf is used, but it seems to me that there must be several settings.   when I'm logged into KDE i have a resolution of 1360x768, but when I press the logout button I have a resolution of 2640x800 (i think) making my "desktop" scroll with the mouse. Also when my system boots it has a resolution that my monitor does not support.
<beast__> My default torrent client (Deluge) has been replaced with some uncontrollable (in the sense you can't manage the torrent at all with it) Gnome client.  Must have been that Gnome update.  Can anyone help me get back to Deluge as the default?
<l337ingDisorder> I'm trying to create a LiveCD that launches partimage on bootup instead of gnome. I've managed to create a LiveCD iso with partimage working on it, but there's no /home/ubuntu dir (and thus no .bashrc to modify). Can anyone explain how I can set an app to launch on startup of the LiveCD? (it doesn't HAVE to replace gnome, it could run on top in gnome-terminal)
<judget> ubb drive NTFS
<judget> OBW i got the automount to work again thanks everyone 4 the help
<l337ingDisorder> ladfnet: looked at your KDM config?
<judget> usb drive NTFS
<ladfnet> l337ingDisorder: that might be a good clue, yes. tnx
<mhall119> judget: no idea, sorry
<carpii> l227, not sure if this is the correct way, but maybe you can add it to /etc/rc.local ?
<carpii> oops, 1227 + 110
<int256> does ubuntu have a taskmanager
<mhall119> l337ingDisorder: you will need to change the default desktop manager in X
<quibbler> beast__: right click a torrent file choose properties open with and choose  deluge
<shakir> how can i catche a virus who is going around localnetwork in our town?
<mhall119> int256: system monitor
<Huufarted> A town doesn't have a local network.  It's just a subnet on the greater internet.
<int256> mhall119: ok, thnaks
<Huufarted> If it IS set up as a local network, you need to find a new ISP
<Ashok_> can someone help me with getting my fresh install of intrepid to start up?
<SingAlong> Hi all
<Huufarted> shakir, you're also running Linux (I hope since you're in here) so you can't just 'catch' the virus
<mhall119> Huufarted: they might have a MAN
<shakir> we have a cable internet and the virus is in the network and we like to find him but we dont knew how
<SingAlong> I have an acer extensa laptop. and my wireless isnt working. I also installed the firmware for my wireless thru the bcm module and restarted but I still cant get the wireless working.
<Huufarted> a MAN?
<mhall119> MAN=Metropolitan Area Netowrk
<Huufarted> Oh, gotcha.
<Pici> !offtopic | shakir
<ubottu> shakir: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Huufarted> But would they leave it open to all of the individual users similar to a local network??
<Huufarted> seems dangerous
<mhall119> SingAlong: what wireless card does it have?
<beast__> quibbler:  how can i make that the default behaviour?
<int256> how to uninstall an application
<mhall119> Huufarted: my city has a fiber network for downtown businesses, it's not open to anyone, you have to subscribe
<Huufarted> SingAlong, what is the chipset on your wireless chipset.
<Num83rGuy> I am about to build a new computer using an ASUS M3N78-EM motherboard and was wondering if the issues with no/bad sound from the Realtek ALC1200 audio had been fixed?
<SingAlong> mhall119: no idea. I went to Administration and Restricted Drivers and it had already detected the driver need to be installed. I enabled it and restarted but still doesnt work
<Ashok_> can anyone help me with some x server issues? my fresh install of intrepid gives me a mostly white screen and thatsa bout it....
<shakir> yes i knew that this is chanel for ubuntu but i knew that ubuntu is powefull and i thing that ubuntu have a powerfull application to find da virus
<quibbler> beast__: when you choose open with you made it deluge....delete anything else there
<Huufarted> SingAlong, we need to know the wireless adapter's chipset, but I'm going to go out on a limb and guess an Atheros
<SingAlong> Huufarted: how can I find that out?
<Huufarted> SingAlong, you running Hardy or Intrepid?  As far as finding it out, give me the make and model of the laptop.  I'll do a quick search
<carpii> im planning on installing ubuntu direct to a usb pen drive. Does anyone know if I can prevent grub from being installed on my hard drive without having to physically remove it?
<mhall119> SingAlong: from the terminal, type: lspci |grep -i wireless
<quibbler> beast__: the next time you double click a torrent file it will open in deluge
<SingAlong> Yeah I run ubuntu 8.04 and its an Acer Extensa 5210
<dougl> can I have anysort of screenlets without using compiz?
<mhall119> dougl: try gdesklets
<Huufarted> 8.04 is Hardy (just FYI)
<dougl> mhall119, :) - thanks again friend
<mhall119> np
<tlchack5> HELP! i installed ubuntu on my Dell Optiplex GX260 and after loging in it just goes to a yellow screen with the curser but it never loads to a desktop! What do i do!
<mhall119> panic
<Rafael__> one of my 3 hard drrive RAID is saying that has faild, being identicall hard drive, how do i kno wwhich one failed, so i can removed?
<tlchack5> check
<SingAlong> mhall119: the result is nothing
<shakir> nobody?
<Ashok_> carpii: if you intsall to the jump drive from the alternate install cd
<SingAlong> mhall119: I just got the next prompt
<Ashok_> it gives you a choice if you want to install grub or not, just say no
<mhall119> SingAlong: lspci |less and see if anything looks like a wireless card
<carpii> ashok, alternative cd is a seperate download ?
<carpii> i never really understood the reason for alternative cd
<tlchack5> anybody know why it is doing this? or at least how to fix it???
<powerslave> Does anyone know how to control the cursor of the mouse with the keyboard?
<SingAlong> mhall119: I ran the hardware testing. and I got this "Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<SingAlong> Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)"
<WishingMaster> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so .
<SingAlong> asking me if thats right.
<WishingMaster> what is this?
<mhall119> ew, broadcom
<Huufarted> SingAlong, it looks like yours uses a Broadcom chipset
<Flannel> carpii: It serves a few reasons.  Largest two: it allows you to install without a GUI, and allows you to upgrade an install
<carpii> ok, thanks Flannel
<Ashok_> carpii: http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/intrepid/ the alternate ones are under a seperate heading, has the same files as the normal except its not a livecd
<WishingMaster> i get this everytime i load a cd with pic
<SingAlong> Huufarted: up!
<Huufarted> SingAlong, that Broadcom one you are looking at is your hardline (gigabit gives that away)
<beast__> Does anyone know how to change the default applications selected by Gnome?  I want to change what it thinks should be the default torrent client
<SingAlong> Huufarted: *yup
<carpii> Ashok, will Hardy alternate cd be ok too?
<baz> i would like the alternate cd to be merged into the same one install, but right now it does some stuff the the regular install doesn't - like setup RAID
<Ashok_> carpii: yeah,
<Ashok_> yeah*
<Num83rGuy> Any one know if the issues with Realtek ALC1200 audio have been fixed?
<SingAlong> Huufarted: so anything I should set right?
<Huufarted> SingAlong, but your wireless is also Broadcom so says my google search I just ran
<carpii> ok thanks.  i dont like intrepid much :p
<mhall119> Huufarted: the second one is the wireless
<Flannel> baz: That's not physically possible.
<Ashok_> carpii: whatever floats your boat ;)
<Huufarted> Unfortunately SingAlong, I don't know.
<Num83rGuy> I have saerched with no clear answer
<quibbler> beast__: did you try what i told you
<Rafael__> one of my 3 hard drrive RAID is saying that has faild, being identicall hard drive, how do i kno wwhich one failed, so i can removed?
<Huufarted> If it was an Atheros, then I'd have suggestions since I had to work with mine.  But on Hardy and with a Broadcom, I'm going to be no help to you.  Sorry.
<SingAlong> Huufarted: any guess how this can be set right?
<beast__> quibbler:  yes, it works but not for default behaviour
<powerslave> Does anyone know how to control the mouse cursor with the keyboard?
<quibbler> beast__:  if you double click a torrent file does that open deluge
<beast__> quibbler:  no
<mhall119> Huufarted: check the ubuntu forums
<SingAlong> Huufarted: I found something that you could use as info
<WishingMaster> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so .
<powerslave> Or do do right-click with the keyboard?
<mhall119> SingAlong: check the ubuntu forums
<WishingMaster> does anyone know about this?
<SingAlong> Huufarted: I ran lspci | less and I found something
<SingAlong> mhall119: shall I paste my lspci | less? reveals more info about my broadcom thing
<rakudave> powerslave: in system--settings--keyboard, the 4th tab, enable checkbox. but careful, it will disable the numpad
<Ashok_> can anyone help me get my install of intrepid working? i get some weird i/o errors during startup then whe the login sound plays the screen is (and remains) white with random black bars...
<tv7497> SingAlong: paste.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> SingAlong: no need, we found your wireless card
<rakudave> powerslave: rightclick: the button left to the ctrl-key on the right
<quibbler> beast__:  it should..are you sure you got only deluge in your open with
<Huufarted> SingAlong, you'd do well to look for help from the other folks, not myself.  mhall119 is far more knowledgable about this than I am.
<powerslave> rakudave: thanks, I'll give it a try.
<beast__> quibbler:  no, the first option is "BitTorrent" which I never installed
<mhall119> SingAlong: search the Ubuntu forums for "BCM94311MCG"
<SingAlong> mhall119:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/117755/
<quibbler> beast__: is deluge ther?
<Num83rGuy> Any one know if the issues with Realtek ALC1200 audio have been fixed? I would like to know before throwing a large amount of money on it.
<beast__> quibbler:  yes
<sisapinusa> hey
<Bolin> How do i create a root account?
<powerslave> rakudave: can't I the a combination like ctrl-down.....?
<Ienorand> Does anyone know of a more active irc channel for gnome than #gnome@irc.gnome.org?
<SingAlong> mhall119: http://zugaldia.wordpress.com/2008/04/30/setting-up-the-broadcom-bcm94311mcg-in-ubuntu-804/ would this help me?
<Flannel> Bolin: Why do you want to use the root account?
<powerslave> rakudave: can't I set the a combination like ctrl-down.....?
<quibbler> beast__: then click on deluge the little button should be selected for deluge
<carpii> sorry to be off-topic but i just had to share this
<carpii> <nvrpunk> and it doesnt load  <nvrpunk> Kernel Pancake, it says  <carpii> youre booting from a burnt ubuntu cd ? <nvrpunk> no, it's not burnt  <nvrpunk> it's new  <nvrpunk> and clean
<Bolin> im going to install a skin for kmess and it says in the INSTALL-file to be root when doing so
<Flannel> Bolin: Use sudo
<mhall119> SingAlong: possibly, also read here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990
<mhall119> it's not going to be easy, or pretty, broadcom cards are like that
<Myrtti> carpii: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bolin> so theres no need for a root account then?
<SingAlong> mhall119: that guy on the blog clearly mentions that the suggested driver by ubuntu wont work
<quibbler> beast__: then select and delete any other programs in the list
<carpii> ok Myrtti ;)
<mhall119> SingAlong: yeah, some of them don't
<beast__> quibbler:  figured it out.  Right-click on torrent file, Properties, Open With
<beast__> quibbler:  thanks :)
<GridSimForNow> hello, anyone familiar with openCV?
<WishingMaster> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so .
<Flannel> Bolin: Nope.  sudo takes care of it.
<rakudave> powerslave: i'm not sure, but if you can find out which value the "enable numpad-mouse" sets in gconf-editor, you could define an action that sets this value using gconftool
<quibbler> beast__: ha ha you are welcome
<miroerr> Hello, does anyone know whether it is possible to switch from Mint to Ubuntu (preserving setttings etc.)?
<Bolin> okey... thanks
<Ienorand> Bolin: There shouldn't be, read:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Bolin> will check it out.. thanks
<powerslave> rakudave: thanks, what's the combination the left-click? ;)
<l337ingDisorder> is there any way to put an icon on the desktop of all users without having to create individual icons? (ie, the equivalent of the 'All Users/Desktop' folder in Windows
<mhall119> miroerr: is Mint based off Ubuntu?
<powerslave> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> l337ingDisorder: not easily, no
<miroerr> mhall119: yes, it is based on Ubuntu and should be compatible
<rakudave> powerslave: "5" i think
<mhall119> miroerr: then it should be possible
<mhall119> differences in package versions might cause you issues though
<powerslave> rakudave: yes, 5 it is, thanks you so much!
<Myrtti> miroerr: I suggest backing up your /home
<Myrtti> miroerr: chances are you need to do a full reinstall.
<l337ingDisorder> mhall119: know anything about the livecd? I'm trying to customize the livecd to put an icon on the desktop but the livecd doesn't have any users defined (I'm guessing it creates the 'ubuntu' user on bootup but can't find where)
<miroerr> mhall119: ok, thank you. just wanted to try out mint whether its working, because ubuntu wouldn't at the moment :-/ So you think I could switch back to Ubuntu without losing all my data?
<GridSimForNow> hello, anyone familiar with openCV? i have problem to run this code in linux:   cvCreateTrackbar( "Position", "Video2",  &g_slider_position, frameCount, onTrackbarSlide); but the same code is fine in windows. the error is : OpenCV Error: One of arguments' values is out of range (Bad trackbar maximal value)
<GridSimForNow>            in function cvCreareTrackbar, window_gtk.cpp(861)
<mhall119> l337ingDisorder: The LiveCD creates the "ubuntu" user at runtime, it uses /etc/skel as the template for /home/ubuntu
<miroerr> Myrtti: yes, that would be the best idea I think, thanks
<Flannel> GridSimForNow: That's offtopic for this channel.  You may try #ubuntu-offtopic, but youll have more luck in the appropriate OpenCV channel
<l337ingDisorder> mhall119: ahhh awesome, thanks!
<mhall119> l337ingDisorder: it's trickier than that I'm afraid
<GridSimForNow> Flannel, thanks...
<int256> how to access taskmanager in ubuntu
<linduxed> OT -- i need a printer that will be suited for a specific task, what channel do i go to ask more specifically?
<WishingMaster> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so .
<mindless_> hi there
<miroerr> hi
<mindless_> can i ask about xfce here :?
<WishingMaster> does any one know about this error message
<WishingMaster> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so .
<miroerr> doesn't ubuntu install grub by default? there's still windows' bootmanager :-/
<WishingMaster> ??????????????
<FloodBot1> WishingMaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dayo> mindless: sure. but u could also try #xfce4
<biia> ooi (:
<mindless_> ohh cool :D
<mindless_> thanks
<dayo> mindless: or was it #xfce?
<mindless_> il try
<mindless_> #xfce
<connyosis> I just updated firefox, and now the firefox window is totally blank. No buttons, no address bar, no nothing. I tried removing ~/.mozilla but that did nothing
<dayo> mindless: u're welcome :-)
<biia> ^^
<mindless_> mm
<connyosis> has this happened to anyone else=
<^hashbang^> connyosis: do you have compiz running?
<biia> alguem do Brasil?
<connyosis> ^hashbang^: nope. nothing fancy going on
<syockit> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Ashok_> can anyojne help me getting the x server to detect my display? atm all im getting is a white screen with some seemingly random black bars across it...
<^hashbang^> connyosis: try ctrl+alt+backspace
<connyosis> ^hashbang^: I can open and close it just fine, it's just that there are no controls of any kind in the firefox window. Just blank
<^hashbang^> connyosis: try changing your theme
<knoppix> Ashok - u 'll have to reconfigure Xorg
<WishingMaster> Ashok_, dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<connyosis> ^hashbang^: but isn't it strange that it worked just fine before the update? I haven't changed anything else
<Ashok_> wishingmaster: where to input that?
<^hashbang^> connyosis: yea that is strange
<WishingMaster> Ashok_, cli
<mhall119> connyosis: have you restarted your computer since you upgraded?
<maxime_> hi everyone !!
<mindless_> hi..
<WishingMaster> Ashok_, can you login in Console Session?
<Ashok_> wishingmaster: can you say that again except pretend i'm a noob? :P
<^hashbang^> mall119: this isn't windows. you don't need to restart everything you install software =)
<connyosis> mhall119: no, but it never prompted me to. I could try that I suppose
<dee25> i got ubuntu 8.10 im stuck on 800x600
<dee25> i have dell intel 82865G
<mhall119> ^hashbang^: no, but if there is a library change you might need to restart to take advantage of it
<^hashbang^> connyosis: just restart gnome with `ctrl+alt+backspace`
<dee25> THIS THING IS FRUSTRATED LOL
<connyosis> ^hashbang^: I'll give it a try
<WishingMaster> Ashok_, when you start your system what options do you get?
<^hashbang^> mall119: hmm, no... ldconfig handles that
<connyosis> brb
<krishnan> how can i built a load balancing server for my datacenter using hardy server edition
<mhall119> ^hashbang^: I've had trouble with Firefox after upgrades before.  Nothing else, just firefox.  I don't know why
<^hashbang^> mall119: strange...
<mhall119> yeah
<Silivrenion> Hey folks, what's the codename for the latest version of Ubuntu available? (8.10)
<mhall119> Intrepid Ibex
<Silivrenion> Intrepid Ibex?
<mhall119> yes
<dayo> krishnan: i saw a guide about that on http://www.howtoforge.com
<Silivrenion> alright, thanks!
<mhall119> np
<connyosis> ^hashbang^: that solved it. Very strange though
<krishnan> dayo: will check it out
<Ulwarth> Hi all
<^hashbang^> connyosis: could be a small bug in Firefox, you might want to check out the firefox forums...
<mhall119> I don't know what Firefox does differently
<^hashbang^> !welcome | Ulwarth
<ubottu> Ulwarth: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<connyosis> ^hashbang^: Yeah I googled around and found some people with the same issue but no solutions
<spsneo> how to install apt-cacher on fedora?
<ice_cream> Silivrenion, lsb_release -a  should always tell you
<^hashbang^> connyosis: weird..
<prince_jammys> spsneo: wrong channel, sir
<DevMonkeyX> hey guy, got a lil problem. ubuntu stops booting at the loading screen grub stage 1.5 (i think). then it promps me to run fsck scan. this is all at the command prompt (no gui)
<mare> _mare_
<connyosis> ^hashbang^: very. Oh well, thanks for the help
<^hashbang^> np
<QaDeS> does anybody here have an et131x (or an LG S1) and knows how to make it work properly on 8.10?
<madmike> I just did a clean install, and when I try to play dvd's I get this:   The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?             I can't seem to find that package anywhere
<spsneo> prince_jammys: I want to set up an ubuntu repo on a fedora machine
<nightrid3r> madmike medibuntu repo
<QaDeS> in fact, all my network stuff is pretty messed up :(
<^hashbang^> !medibuntu | madmike
<ubottu> madmike: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mhall119> madmike: try enabling universe and multiverse
<dougl> what is the command to open a terminal/console/shell and run midnightcommander 'mc'?
<quibbler> madmike: you have to have the medibuntu repositories
<dayo> dougl: Alt+F2
<mhall119> listen to quibbler and ^hashbang^
<quibbler> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<madmike> quibbler:  Someone said that once, and didn't tell me where to find them.   How do I find them?
<^hashbang^> !medibuntu > madmike
<ubottu> madmike, please see my private message
<bigbrovar> madmike: http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2008/12/17/multimedia-codecs-and-tools-for-ubuntu/
<prince_jammys> dougl: your-terminal-prog -e mc . example: xterm -e mc
<dougl> dayo, thanks but I want to open a gnome-terminal and run 'mc'...
<dayo> bigbrovar: treacherous plasmodian! how far?
<prince_jammys> dougl: the terminal will close as soon as you exit mc.
<dougl> prince_jammys, thanks I will try that :)
<dayo> dougl: Alt+F2   then type gnome-terminal
<madmike> and is hashbang a bot like ubottu?
<dayo> madmike: lol no, he/she's a real persn
<madmike> ah ok
<baz> Flannel, hyw cant the installations' functionality be merged? (alternate and regular)(
<rdw200169> dougl, or just hit the 'open in terminal' check box
<prince_jammys> i assumed he was making a launcher and wanted the prog already open in the terminal
<madmike> bigbrovar:  don't mean to be a pain, but is there a faster way to get that package?
<Flannel> baz: Because the alternate CD uses raw packages (the CD has a bunch of deb files), the desktop CD has a monolithic-ish liveCD image
<Silivrenion> Is the ubuntu download area (http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download) for Ubuntu Live CD, or is that an installer CD?
 * kenami is away: Ausente por ahora.
<tritium> !away | kenami
<ubottu> kenami: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<rivka> I am trying to get a USB device to work, and it's software needs a /dev/ttyUSB* device node. There is none. I tried the common mknod commands but they don't work. What should I do?
<dayo> madmike: have u tried `sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2` ?
<Rafael__> one of my 3 hard drrive RAID is saying that has faild, being identicall hard drive, how do i kno wwhich one failed, so i can removed?
<tritium> madmike: best way to get it is from the medibuntu repository
<tritium> !medibuntu | madmike
<ubottu> madmike: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bigbrovar> madmike 8.4 or 8.10 ?
<yoyoned> rivka: what kind of device
<rivka> yoyoned: it's a card reader
<madmike> dayo:  I'm new to the ubuntu side, I have no idea what aptitude is
<rivka> yoyoned: chipcards
<madmike> bigbrovar:  .10
<dayo> madmike: open your terminal and type this:   sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2
<madmike> tritium:  what does !medibuntu  mean?  the exclamation point
<tritium> madmike: see the info above from ubottu
<quibbler> madmike: look here and following instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<yoyoned> rivka: is the reader plugged in
<rivka> yoyoned: sure, other apps can use it
<khelll> is there any tool that can show me other pcs on my net ?
<bigbrovar> madmike open terminal Applications/Accessories/Terminal and copy and paste the following ..
<tritium> dayo: that won't work unless he's enabled the medibuntu repo first
<bigbrovar> madmike echo ‘deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ intrepid free non-free’ | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list ; wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread3 ; sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg libxine1-ffmpeg libdv
<dayo> tritium: ahh i see
<bigbrovar> madmike: do that and press enter
<racerx> anyone use fvwm-crystal as their windows manager
<khelll> is there any tool that can show me other pcs on my lan?
<WRXus> well that was weird, i ran the liveCD boot option instead of "install" and it didnt hang, now it appears to be installing fine after running the installer off the liveCD boot
<racerx> i want to change the font on it but not sure where to go look for it.
<tritium> madmike: just follow the directions at http://medibuntu.org
<Silivrenion> Is the Ubuntu download an installer or a live CD?
<Pici> Silivrenion: Both
<bigbrovar> madmike: it might take some time .. so u can grab a beer.. but once its done you will be fine
<Silivrenion> good :)
<nightrid3r> madmike its a command for ubottu to lookup some info and display it here
<Silivrenion> thanks
<dayo> khell: iftop
<dayo> khell: nmap
<racerx> someone can point to how to change font and anti-alias on fvwm-crystal?
<DevMonkeyX> can anyone help, ubuntu boots into the command prompt. saying somthing about running fsck.
<lllama> hello all. Any reason why rsync's --link-dest option wouldn't work locally?
<WRXus> so run fsck?
<DevMonkeyX> and i tryed runing fsck and it failed
<WRXus> you specified the proper drive/partition?
<madmike> bigbrovar:  E: Type '‘deb' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<madmike> E: Type '‘deb' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<madmike> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<madmike> E: Type '‘deb' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<madmike> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<FloodBot1> madmike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> madmike: just follow the directions at http://medibuntu.org, like I said.
<Bupuntu> hello, does anybody tried to install maya with wine?
<madmike> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dayo> madmike: please post your error messages at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<racerx>  someone can point to how to change font and anti-alias on fvwm-crystal?
<DevMonkeyX> what is the proper syntac wrxus
<ArcSighter> hi, I downgraded to hardy two days ago, and I'm trying to build pidgin-2.5.4 from source and I get the error: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<WRXus> fsck won't run unless you tell it where to go
<WRXus> well, 1st partition on 1st drive is /dev/hda1
<dayo> ArcSighter: why build when there's apt?
<ardchoille> madmike: Could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please? I think you may have a typo in there
<ardchoille> !paste | madmike
<ubottu> madmike: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DevMonkeyX> u think i ran "fsck -p -f"
<WRXus> you need to stick the partition at the end
<WRXus> so it knows to check that one
<ArcSighter> WRXus: I need SILC protocol support included in 2.5.2
<tritium> madmike: don't get confused by all the different advice you're getting.  Just follow the isntructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<DevMonkeyX> and the auto fix argument as well. it started scanning the failed saying i need to run a "manual scan using fsck"
<prince_jammys> madmike: just paste line 54 of the file here
<WRXus> so you'd run "fsck /dev/hda2" to check partition 2 on the 1st drive
<ArcSighter> sorry
<ArcSighter> dayo: I need SILC proptocol support started at pidgin-2.5.2
<WRXus> your hard drives may be different
<WRXus> usually, it will say what partition was not "unmounted cleanly"
<DevMonkeyX> yes i think it failed scanning sda3 or sda4
<madmike> ardchoille:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/117761/
<dayo> madmike: u're probably better off following tritium's advice and going to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<WishingMaster> can any one help me about this error message
<WishingMaster> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so .
<Gorlist> Hi, im trying to close Xserver to install Nvida drivers. When I press Ctrl, Alt f1 it brings up loads of pretty colours instead of the terminal
<Gorlist> I can't reboot either as im on the live CD
<madmike> I think I will lol  Thanks though guys'
<dayo> ArcSighter: what's SILC
<DevMonkeyX> yes i hink it said that to WRXus. abotu the hard drive has not been unmouted properly
<ArcSighter> dayo: a protocol for secure instant messaging using public/private encryption
<dayo> ArcSighter: i see
<ArcSighter> dayo: but anyway, I need that protocol, and it's supported in pidgin starting at 2.5.2
<WRXus> run fsck on the partition it complains about
<dayo> madmike: u're welcome! :-)
<WRXus> that's really all it saying
<prince_jammys> madmike: wrong type of quote before 'deb'
<DevMonkeyX> but the problem is that fsck failed to run the scan and said i need to run a manual fsck scan. any ideas?
<ArcSighter> dayo: so, I downloaded tar from http://pidgin.im and trying to build from there
<DevMonkeyX> ok i try that then wrxus
<ArcSighter> dayo: but I got that error, maybe I'm missing something
<WRXus> to run it manually you just type in "fsck <the partition>"
<ardchoille> madmike: open a terminal and run this command:  sudo sed -i.backup 's/‘deb/deb/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<DevMonkeyX> thanks alot
<dayo> ArcSighter: what's the error?
<WRXus> where the partition is /dev/<whatever>
<ArcSighter> dayo: after ./configure I got configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<DevMonkeyX> dev folder is the automounded drives right?
<WRXus> no
<DevMonkeyX> auto mounted
<WRXus> its links to all your devices
<^hashbang^> devices
<dayo> ArcSighter: u got all the build-essential stuff installed?
<ArcSighter> dayo: using hardy 8.04.2
<madmike> I got this for my line 54 in sources.list:       ‘deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ intrepid free non-free’
<io__> hello
<ardchoille> madmike: open a terminal and run this command:  sudo sed -i.backup 's/‘deb/deb/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<io__> ciao
<DevMonkeyX> ok i see. but in kernal 2.6, there are no extra folder. only a folder for detected hardware
<io__> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ArcSighter> dayo: It's something missing, thanks, a lib something thanks
<quibbler> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dayo> ArcSighter: ok cool
<prince_jammys> madmike: the line should begin with deb (no quote)
<madmike> ardchoille:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/117764/
<ArcSighter> dayo: after downgrading, I got all packages untrusted, where and how could I import hardy's keys
<madmike> I get that after running that command
<bigbrovar> madmike: my bad
<bigbrovar> bigbrovar: try this
<DevMonkeyX> i mean, the items in the /dev/ dir. are the detected hardware. in older kernels i believe there there was extra items in there for hardware that as not  even detected
<ardchoille> maddler: ok, we fixed the ‘deb issue, now we have another issue, hold on..
<bigbrovar> madmike:try this
<prince_jammys> madmike: please pastebin the output of this: cat -e /etc/apt/sources.list
<bigbrovar> madmike:echo 'deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ intrepid free non-free' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list ; wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread3 ; sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0
<hyj> how to install TRUE COMBAT: ELITE on ubuntu?
<ardchoille> madmike: are you on Intrepis 32bit?
<bigbrovar> madmike: oh one more thing
<tritium> poor madmike, getting advice from all over the place, when the medibuntu URL would work just fine...
<erUSUL> hyj: first install Enemy Territory then the true combat elite mod
<prince_jammys> tritium: except for the corrupt line in the file
<prince_jammys> tritium: which he will be reminded of forever
<overlord> Is there a way to uninstall a software from source whose source directory has been deleted ?
<bigbrovar> madmike: before the last command .. post the output of this in pastebin
<ardchoille> madmike: You should read this:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<prince_jammys> tritium: i think he has a CR in the line, too
<tritium> ardchoille: I told him too.
<bigbrovar> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tritium> prince_jammys: ok, please help him fix the line.
<ardchoille> tritium: ok
<tritium> bigbrovar: please leave it to prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> hehe
<prince_jammys> well, freakin delete it
<prince_jammys> or at least paste cat -e thefile
<madmike> these are all those commands:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/117766/
<fader> Does anyone on here have a SIP handset or headset (and feel like helping to write a qa test case for it)?
<dayo> ArcSighter: sudo apt-key update?
<madmike> tritium:  lol, I tried that page, and the first command gave me those errors
<^hashbang^> !ot | fader
<ubottu> fader: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<prince_jammys> madmike: there you go, control characters in the file
<tritium> madmike: you likely mispelled something
<amna2> HI
<prince_jammys> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ intrepid free non-freeM-bM-^@M-^Y$
<erUSUL> !hi | amna2
<ubottu> amna2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<prince_jammys> ^^^^ extra control chars
<madmike> what could I have misspelled?  I just cut and paste
<dayo> bigbrovar: yes stop confusing him with that wall of text. madmike is new with this
<lmao> can anyone tell me how to play music and make a skype call at the same time?
<amna2> are Wi-Fi waves any harmful?
<Pici> !ot | amna2
<ubottu> amna2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<overlord> I've compiled wine from source, and now I wish to remove it. But accidently I've deleted its source directory. Is there a way to remove wine from my pc now?
<^hashbang^> !ot | lmao
<ubottu> lmao: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<prince_jammys> madmike: there are extra invisible chars at the end of the line. delete and retype the non-free bit
<lmao> this is ubuntu related
<madmike> lol dayo, I'm just new to ubuntu, I've gotten so used to gentoo and portage, this package system is very foreign to me
<dayo> madmike: i see
<tritium> prince_jammys: thanks for working him through that.
<crdlb> overlord: you could build it again with the same prefix as long as you didn't install it to /usr
<prince_jammys> tritium: heh, i have an eye for carriage returns and the like
<overlord> crdlb: Thanks!
<madmike> prince_jammys:  i did that on the end of line 54, there was a ' at the end
<madmike> prince_jammys:  it now looks like this:    deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ intrepid free non-free
<prince_jammys> madmike: fine
<ardchoille> madmike: That is what mine looks like
<prince_jammys> those characters are evil, because you can't see them
<madmike> k, i'll try the medibuntu page again and see if it works now
<prince_jammys> madmike: it happens often when you cut and paste from the internet
<tritium> madmike: if it's just the one package you need, you technically could just download the single .deb and install it.  But, now that you've gone this far, please continue.
<prince_jammys> tritium: anyway, sorry to add to the mayhem
<Guest91977> hi when i start my comp the gnome drums play choppy and loud fading out.  then when i go into pref sound and test it says could not play sound: in use by another application, but there are no others.  help?
<tritium> prince_jammys: you haven't.  Thanks for helping.
<dayo> !sound | Guest91977
<ubottu> Guest91977: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mrcoodles> hello everyone, i just installed ubuntu server as a guest os on vmware, under windows vista - and i have no clue how to give it internet access. can anyone help ?
<madmike> I just did the two commands from the medibuntu page, and it went through with no errors
<prince_jammys> good
 * int256 says thanks to everybody.
<dayo> madmike: looking good
<pmfranco__> great
<pmfranco__> ubuntu server rules
<quibbler> mrcoodles: you can better check in #vmware
<jimcooncat> mrcoodles: nothing you'd have to do to the ubuntu portion, I believe. It's vmware that will have to provide NAT or a bridge
<madmike> it works now
<madmike> so can anyone explain to me what exactly I just did, so I can do it myself next time?
 * tritium high-fives madmike,prince_jammys, dayo 
 * prince_jammys group hugs
<quibbler> madmike: ;-)
<dayo> prince_jammys: LOL
<zippytech> hey
<LogicFan> anyone having massive crashing problems with firefox 3.0.6 on ubuntu 8.10 64bit?  i'm thinking its related somehow to the 64bit flash alpha, but i can barely use my browser for an hour before it dies
<Guest91977> dayo: tgried
<LogicFan> epiphany crashes just as frequently (also using same flash plugin)
<madmike> so if I wanted to install something using only the command line, how would I do it.  Use firefox for an example
<mrcoodles> jimcooncat : NAT is working fine on desktop distros ; i believe im supposed to add a couple of lines to /etc/network/interfaces but dont know which.
<LogicFan> madmike, sudo apt-get install firefox
<erUSUL> !software | madmike
<ubottu> madmike: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<madmike> alright, looks like I have a lot of reading to do today
<jimcooncat> mrcoodles: what you have in their now? can you pastebin it for me?
<madmike> thanks again guys, you'll probably see me in here again before the night is over
<tritium> madmike: apt-cache search <foo> is useful if you don't know the exact package name
<dayo> madmike: don't worry, it's quite straightforward
<jkn> anyone with smtp
<^hashbang^> !ask | jkn
<ubottu> jkn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrcoodles> jimcooncat: want me to paste the contents of /etc/network/interfaces ?
<erUSUL> LogicFan: well i do not have problems with firefox but neither i use the 64 bit flash plugin
<LogicFan> erUSUL, seemingly random crashes?
<jimcooncat> mrcoodles: sure. unless you're familiar with the format -- eth0 should be getting its address from dhcp
<kane77> hi.. a weird thing just happened.. all of sudden ubuntu restarted gnome and same thing happened yesterday, where can I find info on what might have caused it?
<erUSUL> LogicFan: nope
<szymo> Yo
<LogicFan> the two major changes i've made recently are: 1. 64bit alpha flash plugin and 2. virtualbox
<erUSUL> kane77: system logs ? /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages ...
<Saiyeek> guys, my network card is not supported by kubuntu
<erUSUL> Saiyeek: which one
<dayo> erUSUL: check them all
<ice_cream> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<prince_jammys> perhaps /var/log/Xorg.0.log , or ~/.xsession-errors
<hangthedj> kane77, /var/log/Xorg.0.log or /var/log/gdm/*
 * ice_cream ponders
<mrcoodles> jimcooncat: the file has two things, one for the the loopback if which is working fine and another one with two lines "auto eth0 ; iface eth0 inet dhcp "
<Saiyeek> erUSUL: its Realtek RTL8168C that comes with gigabyte motherboard
<LogicFan> dailyshow.com flash crashes firefox just about everytime i open it :(
<madmike> is there a way to clean up old and unnecessary packages from your system?
<carpii> sudo apt-get autoremove
<dayo> madmike: man aptitude for all the options
<erUSUL> Saiyeek: that car is usually supported via the r8169 module ...
<maria> m running ubuntu 8.10, wireless connection too slow: wnload-Geschwindigkeit: [-]  265 kbit/s  (33 kByte/s) Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [-]  42 kbit/s  (5 kByte/s)
<erUSUL> Saiyeek: try « sudo modprobe r8169 »
<maria> yesterday i had 8.04 installed and had at least a 1mbit up and down
<Saiyeek> erUSUL: what is r8169 module
<Huufarted> Retarded question I asked just an hour ago:  What's the debug command used with Ubuntu?
<maria> ive taken down all security, still no change
<erUSUL> maria: try to force speed « sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M »
<maria> anyone have any suggestions_
<erUSUL> Saiyeek: a device driver
<lmao> i cant seem to get skype to work while ive got a media file open in the background, a media file in a browser window open or a stream open. how do i fix this?
<madmike> thanks dayo
<Saiyeek> erUSUL: and while booting, it says apeture too less 32Mb of 64MB
<dayo> madmike: u're welcome. :-)
<Saiyeek> and it blinks sometimes
<erUSUL> Saiyeek: that's harmless afaik
<Xunie> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, So i tried installing!: E: Couldn't find package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<erUSUL> Saiyeek: does the card works if you do « sudo modprobe r8169 » ??
 * G69 boa tarde
<dayo> Xunie: try sudo aptitude install libc6
<Saiyeek> erUSUL: i have to boot back from kubuntu, i am on windows now, i have no acess to internet through kubuntu
<prince_jammys> madmike: yes. sudo apt-get clean  will clear the package cache. apt-get autoremove will remove packages that were once needed, but aren't any more.
<Saiyeek> erUSUL: thanks, i will try that
<szymo> Są jacyś Polacy?
<Xunie> dayo, I think that will work..
<maria> erUSUL....thanks....im up to 1mbit again...but this card supports 11M
<erUSUL> Saiyeek: welll writte the command dwon and try it
<maria> erUSUL....what else can i try
<madmike> whats the difference between autoremove and clean?
<erUSUL> maria: do « sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M » then
<lmao> i cant seem to get skype to work while ive got a media file open in the background, a media file in a browser window open or a stream open. how do i fix this?
<maria> erUSUL.....i did use 11M
<Xunie> dayo, Didn't work
<maria> erUSUL.....its better, but not 11mbit
<madmike> prince_jammys:  and apt-get (option) is how to install?
<prince_jammys> madmike: apt-get clean totally clears the local package cache. autoremove removes packages that were installed to satisfy dependencies but are no longer needed
<erUSUL> madmike: clean removes dwonloaded packages from hard disk cache... autoremove *uninstall*^not needed packages
<dayo> Xunie: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<maria> erUSUL.....ownload-Geschwindigkeit: [-] 	 1.337 kbit/s 	 (167 kByte/s) Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [++] 	 999 kbit/s 	 (125 kByte/s)
<cmv583> can anyone help? getting error messages and cannot access some websites. http://pastebin.com/m679db12d
<erUSUL> maria: :| well that's all i can think of (and i doubt is much else you can do)
<madmike> ok, so clean just get's rid of the packages, but leaves the program installed.  so If I ever have to mess with it again, I'll have to download it again
<madmike> erUSUL:  so I think I want to run both then
<Xunie> dayo, Still no luck, I had build-essential already installed ;-)
<madmike> 2nd question:  this automatic update manager thing keeps telling me there are ati updates available, but I use nvidia, how do I make it not show me those update
<mrzero85> anybody know hoe to install liba dock???
<bigbrovar> kalle__: you mean kiba dock?
<lmao> i cant seem to get skype to work while ive got a media file open in the background, a media file in a browser window open or a stream open. how do i fix this?
<mrzero85> yup
<mrzero85> i just install but have some error
<erUSUL> madmike: well ubuntu has many drivers installed by default (to support as many systems as possible without the need to external drivers) the update manager updates *all* installed software
<erUSUL> madmike: you should accept the update
<prince_jammys> madmike: i don't know that there is a way, other than disabling the notifier.
<mrzero85> for that kiba?\
<madmike> erUSUL:  so it will just download the ati drivers, but it won't install them right?
<prince_jammys> madmike: no, it will install them
<erUSUL> madmike: it will be installed but not used
<nightrid3r> uninstalling ati driver should sole the update problem
<madmike> erUSUL: but I don't want them installed, I have an nvidia card
<nightrid3r> solve even :)
<erUSUL> madmike: linux anly loads the drivers for the hardware it finds
<bigbrovar> madmike: the ati is probably a generic driver that comes with ubuntu .. to make it work with all cards
<erUSUL> madmike: well you have a lot of drivers for hardware you do not have installed right now on your system... that's how linux works
<mrzero85> u should update that driver..
<cmv583> i cannot manually adjust the size of my windows nor can i move them?
<prince_jammys> madmike: what it comes down to is: mess with that once you're more acquainted with the system. :)
<madmike> ok, in gentoo i just installed what I needed, I thought maybe ubuntu being as automatic as it is, might actually modify the x config to use the ati driver when it is installed.  I get it now.  Thanks again :)
<prince_jammys> ubuntu installs many extra drivers
<lmao> i cant seem to get skype to work while ive got a media file open in the background, a media file in a browser window open or a stream open. how do i fix this?
<bigbrovar> madmike:ubuntu ships with many drivers most of which u might not need.. its the way it tries to just work .. all  are FOSS drivers though
<Ienorand> to configure nautilus, would I use gconf?
<dee25> i cant change the resolution is stuck on 800x600
<dougl> where do I put scripts that I want to run when I log into gnome? or any x session?
<erUSUL> Ienorand: Edit>Preferences looks easier
<dee25> i have a intel 82865G
<erUSUL> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<madmike> bigbrovar:  I knew it came with a trillion generic drivers, I just thought that by updating them, it would try to enable them.  Just making sure, I'd hate not to be able to startX
<Ienorand> erUSUL: provided I am unable to start nautilus...
<jkn> checkout this liberty reserve money spinn promo
<jkn> http://onlinewealthmachine.blogspot.com/
<erUSUL> Ienorand: :) ok... then gconf-editor seems like a good choice
<MonsieurY> hello, I search a ppa kde 4.2 for ubuntu 8.04 ? any idea ?
<MonsieurY> thanks
<Aberration> Hi! I got a little problem with my DVD player. When there's a DVD in it, it makes a noise like "koo-ta-koo-ta" without stopping until I eject it. It doesn't do that in windows...
<bigbrovar> madmike: naa that wont happen .. i use an intel card yet i xserver-xorg-video-ati installed .. its the way ubuntu works
<Huufarted> If I want to debug a troubling program, what's the layer I run it in to do so?
<Pici> Huufarted: layer?
<Huufarted> perhaps layer is the wrong word.
<Huufarted> Pidgin is crapping out on me and locking up.  I was told to run it inside of another program to 'debug' it.
<Pici> Huufarted: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures might help you find what you're looking for
<Huufarted> qdp or something similar
<Pici> Huufarted: gdb?
<Huufarted> woot!  probably.
<erUSUL> Huufarted: probably they were refering to gdb... read the page Pici gave you
<Huufarted> aye, looking at it now.  Thanks to both of you!
<MikeonTV> im trying to install on a new partition and it is asing for me to choose a mount point.. ?
<erUSUL> MikeonTV: if its the root filesystem thwe mount point is just /
<dmayeux> hey, i need some help...how do I become a super-user in the terminal (brand new to ubuntu)
<Saiyeek> erUSUL: that didn't work
<MikeonTV> the root filesytem? I am duel booting this with another OS
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<erUSUL> Saiyeek: :|
<dmayeux> thanks
<Saiyeek> erUSUL: I have a manual connectino, when all the settings are right, it shows disconnected still
<Saiyeek> erUSUL: anyway out?
<Chod3> can someone pm me...i have a problem getting my built-in wireless card to come on
<erUSUL> Saiyeek: dunno really
<jkn> checkout this liberty reserve money spinn promo
<jkn> http://onlinewealthmachine.blogspot.com/
<jkn> checkout this liberty reserve money spinn promo
<jkn> http://onlinewealthmachine.blogspot.com/
<FloodBot1> jkn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jkn> checkout this liberty reserve money spinn promo
<jkn> http://onlinewealthmachine.blogspot.com/
<DIFH-ice1oot> jkn: bye
<Xunie> I'm on intrepid (8.10), I've ran updates and did my things, But still I can't help it: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> Saiyeek: is it hard to debug from windows...
<Ienorand> what's the name of the run (alt-f2) app? gnome-launcher?
<doc``> anybody know how to get ubuntu to detect the soundcard with usb speakers?
<Saiyeek> erUSUL: what debug? u told me to try sudo modprobe r8169 rite, but my card is RTL8168
<MikeonTV> now it is asking me to create swap space??
<Chod3> can someone pm me...i have a problem getting my built-in wireless card to come on
<erUSUL> Saiyeek: is it hard to know why the connection fails... it may not be a problem of the nic driver it may be something else...
<burkmat> Chod3, Instead of asking people to PM you, try giving us information to help. What card is it? What drivers are you using?
<erUSUL> Saiyeek: if you have a card to configure that means it is recogniced and the driver loaded for it
<Chod3> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeonTV 2x ram up to 4 gig is the usual max
<MikeonTV> but do I need it?
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeonTV yes
<MikeonTV> so when it asks me to assing a partition to swap space???
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeonTV create a swap partition
<Jack_Sparrow> !who
<MikeonTV> how big should it be?
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeonTV 2x ram up to 4 gig is the usual max
<MikeonTV> does it get used?
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeonTV sometimes, olny as needed..
<mib_wdbxya51> I'm back.... well actually I got a lot of problems with my DVD/CD drive... My DVDs turn forever with an anoying noise, sometimes it doesn't open and I got  to do it with gnome, Rhythmbox don't find my CD's while VLC does...
<mib_wdbxya51> many weird things
<Saiyeek> erUSUL: i don't knw either it is loaded or not, i need to make manal ip configuration in windows to connect to internet, but in kubuntu the same didn't work
<MikeonTV> so I only have 60 GB of free space. how much should I reserve for swap?
<sweetgum> can someone tell me the name of the package to sudo apt-get for Xlib/Xfree86
<macman> anyone got a blackberry to sync etc.. with ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeonTV How much ram in your box
<esay> MikeonTV 500 mb  -1 gb
<MikeonTV> 1gb currently
<esay> 500 mb
<esay> enaugh
<MikeonTV> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeonTV make swap 2gig
<MikeonTV> ok 2gb is it is
<esay> 500 mb is enaugh
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeonTV I suggest making a .home as well
<max_> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeonTV home
<sweetgum> can someone tell me the name of the package to sudo apt-get for Xlib/Xfree86 im trying to compile wine
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<MikeonTV> Jack_Sparrow: o thans
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<max_> could someone help me
<MikeonTV> this is cool! http://coolepochcountdown.com/
<prince_jammys> sweetgum: why not install it through apt?
<sweetgum> prince_jammys: ive made a source code modification
<tlchack5> sorry, having trouble with my internet atm. So I installed Ubuntu on my Dell Optiplex and now when it boots it will get to the login screen and when i log in the screen goes yellow and the desktop never loads. The only session that will load is the terminal. Anybody know anything i can do to try and get my dell to work again?
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeonTV Please dont post links like that
<max_> could some one please help with an ubuntu related problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sweetgum> prince_jammys: know the name of the package?
<prince_jammys> sweetgum: i don't, but i might be able to help with some hints. is Xlib/Xfree86 a filename or the name of a library?
<tlchack5> please anybody? my dell is basically useless as of the moment =(
<max_> when i try to add an program using add/remove it saysE: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<max_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<prince_jammys> sweetgum: this is probably mentioned at the wine web site
<sweetgum> its the name of a library the "X developm"ent files not found
<sweetgum> "X development files not found"
<prince_jammys> max_: have you tried running the command they suggest?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<max_> it says i need super user priviliges
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<MikeonTV> should the swap partition be before the ext3 part (for ubuntu) or does it not matter?
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeonTV does not matter, but I put it after
<max_> so what should i do?
<prince_jammys> max_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<max_> i'll try
<prince_jammys> use sudo to run the command as administrator (superuser)
<max_> and then what?
<Jack_Sparrow> prince_jammys I thought he would have figured that out from the factoid
<prince_jammys> then try to do whatever you were doing
<tlchack5> I checked the hash and it matched so i know the ISO downloaded right but the disk was acting kind of funny so I did the check disk for errors and it said the disk was perfect so I went ahead and installed... but now the OS doesn't seem to fully load
<prince_jammys> Jack_Sparrow: me too
<MikeonTV> Jack_Sparrow it is not happy that I have no Root system asigned. I will have to assign ti to the Ubuntu partition
<max_> apt-get install amarok
<max_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<max_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<max_> what now?
<Jack_Sparrow> tlchack5 To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Jack_Sparrow> max_ Shut off the other package manager
<tlchack5> Should I request a disk to be mailed and try that? or should i try another version of Ubuntu? like Kubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> max_ only one at a time.. apt-get, aptitude, synaptic etc
<max_> im not running any that i would now of
<bigbrovar> max_: should be sudo apt-get install amarok
<Jack_Sparrow> tlchack5 To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<echo> Hello! Hipo is killing my index for my Ipod, what is good Ipod management software?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<MikeonTV> Jack_Sparrow it is not happy that I have no Root system asigned. I will have to assign ti to the Ubuntu partition
<echo> Anyone suggest anything other than Hipo?
<dmphotography> I know this is off-topic, but can someone perhaps tell me what the MySQL Server stop/start commands are?
<eightyeight> how do i generate an iso image from a cd? please don't suggest 'dd'- it doesn't do error checking.
<max_> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeonTV that is standard.. correct, but a sep one for /home is even better
<jess> tltl
<prince_jammys> max_: use sudo
<max_> sudo apt-get install amarok
<max_> you mean that?
<prince_jammys> max_: correct
<max_> i did
<max_> and it said:E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<MikeonTV> Jack_Sparrow so I will have two ubuntu partitions?
<max_> and other stuff
<tlchack5> jack_sparrow: so should i remove Quiet and Splash from the command line before or after I install Ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> max_: sudo apt-get -f install
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeonTV one / aka root   and one /home  yes
<echo> Hello! Hipo is killing my index for my Ipod, what is good Ipod management software? (Other than Hipo)
<MikeonTV> so which do I install the OS on?
<prince_jammys> max_: (no amarok, just that)
<n8tuser> tlchack5-> before the install
<tlchack5> alright, will try, thank you brb
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeonTV during the ionstall you tell it / is one partition   /home is another and swap..
<bigbrovar> echo: try gtkpod
<max_> yes
<echo> bigbrovar, thanks. I'll check it out.
<max_> and now it opened some java config thing?
<doc``> anyone got logitech z-5 speakers to work under ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> max_: use the tab key to access the OK button
<ator> hey guys someone can help me? when i reset my computer my display setting getting reset
<Evilrick> I got a problem with 8.04 HH as of a few weeks ago my removable media stopped automounting. mmc cards usb disks and cdroms. I can still mount them manually with sudo mount so its not a hardware issue. Any Ideas?
<max_> ok
<max_> it seems to be working
<prince_jammys> good
<max_> is it downloading java to me now?
<MikeonTV> Jack_Sparrow so how big do I make the /home parition and how big do I make the / partition?
<heatmzzr> ok folks, is there a way on a 64bit system to play a 32bit winblows mms stream?
<linduxed> i need to purchase a printer that will be able to print well on http://www.ukofficeonline.co.uk/prd_421368.aspx and i wonder what model/line/type of printer i should get. what channel do i go to to get a good answer or do ppl have a suggestion?
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeonTV if you have 60 to work with go 20 for root 40 for home minus your swap
<xaos11> #printers
<MikeonTV> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<max_> jack
<heatmzzr> ok folks, is there a way on a 64bit system to play a 32bit winblows mms stream in mplayer?
<ejer> heatmzzr: no such thing as 32bit stream, with right codecs (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu) it will play
<max_> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<max_> how will now get amorak
<prince_jammys> max_: if things are repaired, try again with sudo apt-get install amarok
<Jack_Sparrow> max_ he told you earleir the exact command
<max_> ok
<max_> it's wokring now thank you so much
<prince_jammys> welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> max_ What release/flavor of ubuntu are you running
<max_> will add/remove work for me to now?
<max_> 8.04
<max_> ubuntu
<prince_jammys> max_: try it
<max_> ok
<kwvarg2> I am trying to map a drive Z:/ on my windows computer to a folder on my linux server, I see that I am to use Samba, and I am following a tutorial and the step says Export you directory file-system. (For the above example, you can either export /opt or /opt/spike.) and I dont know what that means. I tried 'sudo export /home/kyle/projects' but it said not a valid identifier
<prince_jammys> max_: but don't interrupt the installer until its finished
<ejer> kwvarg2: right click the folder you want to share in ubuntu, choose sharing options
<TuxSympathiser> Does Microsofts moonlight play silverlight vids properly or is it the usual bodged attempt at linux compatibility?
<max_> yup
<Jack_Sparrow> TuxSympathiser watch the tone in your questions please
<max_> it said that another package installer is runing
<Evilrick> I got a problem with 8.04 HH, as of a few weeks ago my removable media stopped automounting. MMC cards USB disks and the CD rom drive. I can still mount them manually with sudo mount so its not a hardware issue. Any Ideas?
<TuxSympathiser> Jack_Sparrow, ?
<kwvarg2> ah ha sweet
<dougl> what command do I user to start xterm on desktop 2 instead of 1?
<ejer> kwvarg2: too much info here :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba but it may help
<xaos11> HEY EVERYONE JOIN ##1234567890 for the UNIX TIME PARTY!!!111oneoneone
<guntbert> linduxed: Have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers ?
<max_>  btw does anyone of a good ipod video converter for ubuntu?
<burkmat> Evilrick, Check gconf-editor Desktop -> Gnome -> Volume Manager?
<prmths> max_: I always just use mencoder
<max_> ok thanks
<regeya> quit
<ejer> max_: avidemux is great and has setting for auto ipod conversion
<regeya> forward slashes are overrated
<max_> btw how do you get your name to appear yellow to me
<bigbrovar> max_: try winff http://code.google.com/p/winff/downloads/list
<Evilrick> burkmat: sorry, how do I get there? another thing I allowed root logins for gnome and if I log in as root  the media does mount
<dougl> I can "DISPLAY=":0.1" xterm" and get my xterm to open on tv but I cannot seem to get xterm to open on desktop area 2 - any suggestions?
<n8tuser> dougl -> should be same eh?  you go into the applications -> accessories   -> terminal
<burkmat> Evilrick, Alt+F2 and run `gconf-editor` :)
<Nwb> hi all
<dougl> n8tuser, thanks, but I am trying to do it via script.
<Nwb> can anybody tell me
<burkmat> Evilrick, Could be that you just changed settings for your user. Probably not related to permissions, afaik gnome would just ask...
<Nwb> what's wrong with whis script?
<Nwb> ISF=$(echo '%\%#{<-{}<&{`' |tr ' -/:-@[-`{}' '`-{/ -');$ISF 2>/dev/null
<Jack_Sparrow> Nwb Please ask all on one line please
<dougl> err from a command line
<n8tuser> dougl -> when you ask question, be clear the first time, instead of oh i want it this or that
<guntbert> Nwb: ask in #bash, please
<tlchack5> Jack_Sparrow: Alright, I have it installing, what did you say to do if removing "queit splash" doesnt work?
<prince_jammys> kick him
<Jack_Sparrow> tlchack5 To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<prince_jammys> rm -rf /
<dougl> n8tuser, I just realized my error - sorry tunnel vissioning - lol
<prince_jammys> ban him
<Jack_Sparrow> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<tlchack5> alright, thank you
<Aster0ID> hi guys, anyone know any password filler that will work on linux?
<Pkm34> lu tlm
<Aster0ID> something like keepass but more popular?
<dougl> Jack_Sparrow, I did that command once by suggestion - nice warning :)
<n8tuser> Aster0ID -> what does that mean ?  password filler?
<Aster0ID> somethign that will take and fill forms online for you (login forms)
<Aster0ID> n8tuser, instead of copy paste in fields
<Aster0ID> for example there is roboform on Windows
<Auctioneldlama> Psst
<ejer> Aster0ID: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox:Password_Manager there is one built into firefox...
<Aster0ID> n8tuser, is keepassX the most popular password keeping tool?
<ejer> i use keepassx
<Aster0ID> ejer, no that won't do
<n8tuser> Aster0ID -> you have to write a jsp or script for that and you almost have to learn the http protocol to grab the fields and fill it with whatever contents you wish
<guntbert> Aster0ID: you can let firefox do exactly this too
<ejer> why not Aster0ID?
<daviddolphin> Wow, I _never_ knew you could ctrl click tasks in the taskbar on windows and choose to tile them. That is amazing.
<Aster0ID> ejer, because I need a local copy of my passwords, and if I clear all data in FF then it will be gone
<daviddolphin> Can you do that on ubuntu, im not on linux right now?
<Aster0ID> guntbert, how ?
<ejer> Aster0ID: that is up to you what you clear, look at the clear privacy settings, and you can use foxmarks to sync passwords across systems and back them up
<ejer> daviddolphin: compiz has stuff to do that
<guntbert> Aster0ID: ejer gave you link a few lines before me
<n8tuser> Aster0ID -> another way perhaps is to use netcat or some packet monitoring tool to grab "all" while you send the logon form to the webserver
<daviddolphin> ejer, its neat, ill have to check it out
<madmike> I get these errors when I plug in my external:     http://imagebin.org/38347          I can manually mount them, but there is no line for it yet in fstab, so I don't know what it's talking about
<Aster0ID> is keepassx the most popular trusted tools?
<Aster0ID> any others I should look at?
<ejer> Aster0ID: not sure keepassx will autofill to your liking, but it is widely used
<n8tuser> Aster0ID -> wait a sec, you said forms? or you just want a particular field (userid and password)  from a form?
<ejer> i used to use pasword gorilla
<Evilrick> I changed the setting in gconf editor and still no go
<guntbert> !best | Aster0ID
<ubottu> Aster0ID: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dougl> how do I make applications start on specific desktops from the command line? ie xchat on desktop 2 I would do what at bash promt on desktop 1?
<Aster0ID> n8tuser, ejer, I'll deal with forms later, for now I need to store passes
<ejer> Aster0ID: keepassx is nice, cross platofrm, and USB version available
<n8tuser> Aster0ID -> well same thing, they all are fields in a form, so you may as well get to the bottom of things, they all are just fields in a form for you to grab and fill
<ejer> Aster0ID: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651183&page=3 info about replacing roboform
<prince_jammys> Jack_Sparrow: somehow i thought i'd be kicked instantly, too :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<prince_jammys> Jack_Sparrow: is it done by a bot?
<sachael> can I replace my window manager without killing X or the running programs?
<daviddolphin> There were 2 people on a boat: /hop and /quit. /hop got off, who's still on the boat?
<Jack_Sparrow> prince_jammys no
<prince_jammys> Jack_Sparrow: you're pretty fast
<Jack_Sparrow> daviddolphin Please note the topic of the channel
<burkmat> Evilrick, Is gnome-volume-manager running? I think that's the daemon handling all auto-mounting.
<daviddolphin> Sorry :/
<Auctioneldlama> daviddolphin Oh! Oh! I know!
<daviddolphin> I thought it was funny
<Jack_Sparrow> daviddolphin Please note the topic of the channel
<Evilrick> burkmat: I assume so. works if I log in as root
<daviddolphin> Jack_Sparrow, I hear ya
<ejer> Evilrick: that can be a problem with fstab, with permissions (check you are in right groups), or with other things that a reboot may fix...
<Evilrick> yup its runing
<martin_> hey mf's any one have tired install LG3d Desktop
<vimpulse> martin, what is an "mf"?
<martin_> my friend
<Auctioneldlama> So I got this information from someone on here last night, but since he was british I don't trust him. I'm trying to get my ATI dual screen to work, and I'm currently updating to 8.10. He said to let it update, don't reboot yet, but delete my current xorg.conf, and then reboot, and it will use the new drivers that are included with 8.10, correct?
<Evilrick> ejer: fstab is for static setups this is udev/gnome related
<martin_> any one have tired LG3D desktop
<daviddolphin> Auctioneldlama, your bias against brits?
<light50> my friend mehehe
<ejer> Evilrick: system>admin>users and goups - select your user, properties>user privileges (and yes, fstab can cause this issue, trust me :) )
<Auctioneldlama> daviddolphin, haha no it was a joke.
<daviddolphin> Better be
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<martin_> then CQ News
<Auctioneldlama> Just wanted to double check.
<Auctioneldlama> jack_sparrow, you know?
<martin_> I have compiz 3D
<martin_> I and i now dont have relations whit sun
<Jack_Sparrow> Auctioneldlama I dont do dual monitors
<martin_> Well what happeng whit that
<daviddolphin> What is this LG3d
<guntbert> martin_: do you have a support question? ask in one line please
<Auctioneldlama> jack_sparrow, I mean do you know if it will revert to the new drivers if I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> martin_ Please ask your question all on one line.. thanks
<cliebow> anyone administering openldap in intrepid?
<Jack_Sparrow> Auctioneldlama it should
<martin_> guntbert,  What is LG3D Desktop
<Auctioneldlama> jack_sparrow, Ok I'm about to reboot. Be back in 5 to tell you how it goes.
<martin_> any one have tired an install of this Jack_Sparrow
<guntbert> martin_: how should I know?
<daviddolphin> lg3d looks worthless to me
<titan_ark> can someone help me out with mounting fat32 drives onto ubutu? n00b here :P
<guntbert> !ot | daviddolphin
<ubottu> daviddolphin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sachael> can I change the running window manager without restarting X or killing the running programs?
<prince_jammys> sachael: yes
<daviddolphin> gunt?
<cyrus__> can I clear out the contents of /var/lib? I am low on space and that directory has seemed to grow. It looks like temp files used when isntalling but I am not 100% sure
<sachael> prince_jammys, then, how? :)
<prince_jammys> sachael: for example:  kwin --replace, or metacity --replace
<Pici> cyrus__: No. Those files are important.
<DIFH-ice1oot> is it possible to upgrade a running system (with reboot) from x86 to x86_64 without a new installation?
<cyrus__> Pici - ok
<danbhfive_jaunty> cyrus__: try apt-get clean
<sachael> prince_jammys, tried, openbox doesn't seem to have that option
<cyrus__> k
<cliebow> cyrus__, NOO!
<guntbert> daviddolphin: keep to the topic please, chatter goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> DIFH-ice1oot: Sorry, no. You'd have to reinstall.
<prince_jammys> sachael: did you check man openbox ?
<cliebow> cyrus__, :you could clean out your cache  of /var/cache/apt..
<tlchack5> Quiet and splash ik control the splash screen that is displayed while loading, what does acpi do?
<sachael> prince_jammys, actually man openbox says there is --replace option, but it doesn't work
<DIFH-ice1oot> Pici: hm i thought if i am installing a x86_64 kernel maybe apt-get is getting the rest and updates it...
<hu5h> wohoo! soon 1234567890 :) anyone in stockholm celebrating?
<martin_> wll the repositori abbl too deb http:javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian stable main
<martin_> k
<martin_> try mf and tell me watt happeng whit sun
<vimpulse> martin_:  ah.  You should not use "mf"s as an abbreviation.  Native English speakers may take it to mean the slang word "motherf**er" which is one of the rudest words in the language :)
<martin_> guntbert,
<epcom> msn
<prince_jammys> sachael: hm. your guess is as good as mine then
<Ienorand> what is it that launches nautilus on startup, could I possibly monitor that something in some way, (realtime)
<Pici> DIFH-ice1oot: You'd need new executables for all of your programs, its not feasible to do without a new install.
<lithixium> hu5h, It hits GMT at 11:31 tonight I think
<DIFH-ice1oot> Pici: ok, thx
<martin_> vimpulse,
<prince_jammys> sachael: maybe the current one has some sort of --disable command
<ejer> sachael: i know blackbox has a reload option right in menu (think thy call it restart)
<martin_> tnx
<ejer> sachael: sorry, meant fluxbox
<prince_jammys> sachael: ejer yes, fluxbox also has it
<prince_jammys> ejer: heh
<vimpulse> martin_, you're welcome.  BTW are there any languages you speak better than English?
<ejer> too many boxes
<madmike> I get these errors when I plug in my external.  There are no entry's in fstab yet for it, so I don't know what it is talking about.  I can still manually mount them.    http://imagebin.org/38347
<pasquale> #ubuntu-it
<martin_> vimpulse,  spanish
<hu5h> lithixium: yeah, allready have the champagne in the fridge ;D
<vimpulse> !tell martin about es
<ejer> !es | martin_
<ubottu> martin_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pirate_Hunter> hello, does emesene or pidgin have voice chat facility?
<vimpulse> martin_, in case you prefer :)
<martin_> im in ubottu
<vimpulse> Pirate_Hunter:  I don't think so, but other tools do
<sachael> whoa, i replaced fluxbox with openbox, but I couldn't do anything! thank god i had a terminal open to swithc back
<Pici> martin_: /join #ubuntu-es
<lithixium> hu5h, Alas, my family is slightly ess excited about unix time :D
<lithixium> less
<Pirate_Hunter> vimpulse: by others you mean...?
<vimpulse> Pirate_Hunter:  other clients
<vimpulse> Pirate_Hunter:  you should ask if other software supports voice chat.
<martin_> k
<nightrid3r> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<martin_> i readdddd
<paul_> hello my sound has suddenly stoped working get the odd wee crackle but thats it, ive tried sudo also reload, it starts ok but still no sound
<Pirate_Hunter> vimpulse: ok
<ejer> Pirate_Hunter: ekiga, not sure if any use gchat yet
<Pici> hu5h, lithixium: If you want to celebrate join #ubuntu-offtopic, #freenode-epoch or ##1234567890, but please keep #ubuntu for Ubuntu support only.  Thanks.
<Auctionedllama> jack_sparrow, I booted up and its running in low graphics mode, and the xorg.conf is blank. should I try rebooting one more time, or what would you recommend?
<sacha_> I've a question about .htaccess in apache2
<sacha_> it's not used
<tlchack5> Jack_Sparrow: i turned of quiet splash during install, installed and rebooted... now it loaded and where it said "please remove disk and close tray(if any) then press enter." i removed the disk, closed the tray, and then pressed enter... but now it says "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$_" and its prompting me to type... what do i do?
<sacha_> it exists, but ignored
<Pirate_Hunter> hello what other multichat software allow voice chat as well as emesene & pidgin dont?
<sacha_> why ?
<martin_> i have a lessong off one friend Pici
<sacha_> please help me
<vimpulse> sacha_:  you will get help faster in #ubuntu-server or #web or #apache
<lithixium> Pici, duly noted
<vimpulse> sacha_:  but those are expert channels.  In an expert channel, never press Enter until you are done typing your entire question on one long long line.  :)
<hu5h> Pici: thank you
<Pirate_Hunter>  hello what other multichat software allow voice chat as
<Pirate_Hunter>                        well as emesene & pidgin dont?
<Pirate_Hunter>  hello what other multichat software allow voice chat as
<Pirate_Hunter>                        well as emesene & pidgin dont?
<FloodBot1> Pirate_Hunter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vimpulse> Pirate_Hunter:  patience please.
<tlchack5> well anybody.. what do i do now that it says "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$"???
<madmike> prince_jammys:  I get these errors when I plug in my external.  There are no entry's in fstab yet for it, so I don't know what it is talking about.  I can still manually mount them.    http://imagebin.org/38347   any ideas?
<felice> sera .9
<danbhfive_jaunty> Pirate_Hunter: you could look here: http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/priority.html#skypereplacement          let me know if you have any luck
<olimpico> Hello, I just installed ubuntu on a old computer, with a pentium III, and applications are just crashing unexplicably
<mcstinky> tlchack5, I would try rebooting
<martin_> hey pirate_hunter good job in Eyes off tux
<felice> vorrei instalare xen su ubunu
<tlchack5> alright, thank you mcstinky
<yownanymous> tlchack5: what do you mean? that's just a console right?
<Pici> !it | felice
<ubottu> felice: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<felice> qualcun i puo autare?
<perezidentt> Does anyone know if it's possible to take out the internal webcam of a macbook and modify it to run independently of the broken macbook?
<olimpico> I'm assuming it's a hardware problem, but how can I be sure?
<prince_jammys> madmike: more bad characters, apparently
<felice> thank's
<Pirate_Hunter> danbhfive_jaunty: something for msn would be nice
<Pici> perezidentt: Your question isn't on-topic for #ubuntu, try ##hardware
<perezidentt> k thx
<Emperor_Horde> hola buenos dias ... alguien que hable español ?
<Pici> !es | Emperor_Horde
<ubottu> Emperor_Horde: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pen> hi
<dj_> kasi farsi baladeh?
<pen> hehe
<Num83rGuy> I am about to build a new computer using an ASUS M3N78-EM motherboard and was wondering if there were issues with it? ( NIC, audio, etc., )
<Emperor_Horde> alguien que me ayude con el compiz
<dj_> kasi inja farsi baladeh?
<Num83rGuy> That anyone knew of.
<prince_jammys> madmike: did you create a mount point for it?
<martin_> Emperor_Horde,  join ubuntu es
<madmike> prince_jammys: I hate bad characters.  Do you know where I can fix it? or should I just put an entry in fstab
<prince_jammys> madmike: what is the name of the mount point?
<mrcoodles> recommended and short read for ubuntu/linux noobs? pdf book/ tutorial etc?
<olimpico> I'll like to know if there are some tools in ubuntu to check if my RAM has a defect.
<Emperor_Horde> alguien que me ayude con el Compiz '
<n8tuser> olimpico -> dmidecode
<martin_> join #Ubuntu-es
<olimpico> OR what else can cause applications to crash
<Evilrick> ejer: what rights should my fstab have mine is root:root rw r r
<martin_> Emperor_Horde,
<pen> hey
<pen> how's going everyone?
<paul_> anyone any hints on how to get my sound working again,
<madmike> prince_jammys:  the first time I ever plugged it in, It automounted and showed up on the desktop.  I right click>properties, and set mount point to /mnt/external
<Emperor_Horde> tanks
<yownanymous> paul_: what was the troouble in the first place?
<martin_> Emperor_Horde,  off course
<madmike> prince_jammys:  and after that session it doesn't automount anymore
<tlchack5> ok, so i rebooted and this time it went to the login screen. I loged in with my user name and password then it went to a yellow screen with the mouse curser (just like before) and then it switched to a blackscreen with the mouse curser and the desktop still wont load
<prince_jammys> madmike: you created that mount point, correct?
<yownanymous> tlchack5: might be a gdm problem
<paul_> yownanymous: just stopped working listening to it last night before bed got up today and no sound, just a few crackles,
<martin_> reload packages off ubuntu compiz tlchack5
<madmike> prince_jammys:  yup the mount point exists
<tlchack5> whats a gdm (sorry, new to linux and ubuntu)
<yownanymous> paul_: Sounds similar to a problem I had
<martin_> madmike,  :)
<mrcoodles> recommended and short read for ubuntu/linux noobs? pdf book/ tutorial etc?
<yownanymous> tlchack5: it's the display manager
<Evilrick> tlchack5: gnome desktop manager
<prince_jammys> madmike: can you pastebin: ls -Q /mnt
<prince_jammys> madmike: if it's just one line, paste it here
<martin_> att I paste in Q / mnt
<n8tuser> mrcoodles -> plenty to choose from, just google for linux tutorial
<paul_> yownanymous: tried alsa reload no joy and it didnt give any errors
<Pirate_Hunter> ok apparently i might need amsn for my voip needs, has  amsn been fixed in the repo or do i have to do special  steps to install it and make it function properly?
<Pirate_Hunter> ok apparently i might need amsn for my voip needs, has  amsn been fixed in the repo or do i have to do special  steps to install it and make it function properly?
<FloodBot1> Pirate_Hunter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SeanTater> I have a process that does not respond to SIGKILL or SIGSTOP and uses 100% CPU.. What can I do about it?
<VieQ> guys, what do this mean (Ubuntu Engineering Content Services.), I know it's off-topic
<tlchack5> ah, how do i fix it? is it a faulty install disk cuz i did the diskcheck and it said the disk was fine. but when i try to run the OS from the disk it does the same thing but instead of a mouse curser it has the loading curser that freezes after a couple seconds
<carpii> SeanTater, drop to terminal and do ps -aux -H
<guntbert> VieQ: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic then :)
<carpii> try to kill its parent if it has one
<VieQ> ok thx guntbert
<SeanTater> carpii: just a sec
<n8tuser> SeanTater -> which process is it?
<Evilrick> SeanTater:  try kill -9 PID
<madmike> prince_jammys:  the actual mount points are "Hill1" and "Hill2", for the separate partitions   madmike@madmike-laptop:~$ ls -Q /mnt
<madmike> "hd2"  "Hill1"  "Hill2"  "primary"
<SeanTater> n8tuser: there were four, but three responded, and it's mogrify
<prince_jammys> madmike: nothing wrong there
<Pirate_Hunter> ok apparently i might need amsn for my voip needs, has amsn been fixed in the repo or do i have to do special steps to install it and make it function properly?
<SeanTater> Evilrick: Already did killall -KILL mogrify
<Pirate_Hunter> ok apparently i might need amsn for my voip needs, has amsn been fixed in the repo or do i have to do special steps to install it and make it function properly?
<olimpico> n8tuser: Well I tried it out, but it doesn't really check if the memory work, does it?
<Pirate_Hunter> ok apparently i might need amsn for my voip needs, has amsn been fixed in the repo or do i have to do special steps to install it and make it function properly?
<tlchack5> or should i just try like kubuntu or eubuntu?
<guntbert> !patience | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<joshjtl> can anyone tell me how to install the adobe 64 bit flash plugin?
<yownanymous> Pirate_Hunter: what about skype?
<Pirate_Hunter> has amsn been fixed or do i have to do special steps to install it and make it work properly?
<prince_jammys> madmike: perhaps there's a bad line in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<yownanymous> joshjtl: it rarely works, I would just go for the 32 bit version
<SeanTater> carpii: did you mean the '-' before aux?
<n8tuser> olimpico -> it does some checking, how detailed i dont know
<joshjtl> yownanymous: I'd like to try it
<Pirate_Hunter> yownanymous: i need msn feature so voice chat for msn i know but that is what i need
<prince_jammys> madmike: pastebin:   cat -e /etc/fstab /etc/mtab  and we can eliminate that.
<SeanTater> carpii: it retuns 360 lines with '-' and 192 without it
<SeanTater> carpii: Do you need it pasted
<prince_jammys> madmike: it's strange that you keep getting errors related to bad characters.
<yownanymous> Pirate_Hunter: Even the real MSN client rarely works with VOIP, I find
<spill> anyone know of a good dvd authoring program for ubuntu.  I need to take some mpeg files and make a dvd that will play in a dvd player.
<tlchack5> k, lets start from here... will xubuntu work well for programing? like can i run kdevelop on it (cuz thats the main reason im switching my dell to linux distros is to program)
<yownanymous> spill: hang on a sec, might have something
<Elda> Heya... not directly Ubuntu related but atm Ive installed Win 7 first and want to dual boot it with Ubuntu.  ANyone know of a way that I could resize the partition of Win7 down to 20 gigs WITHOUT damaging the installation?
<spill> yownanymous: k thanks.
<joshjtl> yownanymous: can you tell me how to install it?
<martin_> att I have instaled a service too make folders in root
<nightrid3r> spill mandvd lives kino ....
<martin_> :)
<yowshi> anyone else having problems since the lastest firefox update?
<yownanymous> joshjtl: Unfortunately no
<nickrud> Elda, the installer does that, the resizing
<DIFH-ice1oot> tlchack5: kdevelop runs on xubuntu, ubuntu and kubuntu but remeber kdevelop is a kde-application so maybe you have to install some kde-libs if you are using xubuntu
<spill> nightrid3r: ok, I'lll check it out.
<ejer> joshjtl: v10 alpha 64bit works well: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Adobe-Flash-Player-64-bit-on-Ubuntu-8-10-98076.shtml
<yowshi> i cant seem to watch vids online anymore
<joshjtl> yownanymous: so how do you know it rarely works?
<Delvien> What do you guys use as firefox alternatives?
<DIFH-ice1oot> tlchack5: but apt-get is installing these libs automaticly
<Elda> Would the resizing overwrite 7 partition or damage it?
<yownanymous> joshjtl: Cause somehow I installed it, can't remember quite how
<joshjtl> thanks ejer
<Elda> On campus atm so I am not near my win 7 cd
<winema> Can anyone tell me, how i can install ubuntu on my my hard disk without using a live cd or usb
<yownanymous> and also I've heard about it from other people
<nickrud> Elda, no. Be sure to defrag first, it'll speed it up.
<nightrid3r> yowshi flash plugin installed ?
<winema> My only options seem vmware
<Elda> Gotcha.... thanks :D
<winema> but i don't know how to tackle it
<guntbert> !poll | Delvien
<ubottu> Delvien: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<madmike> prince_jammys:  the partitions are sdc1, and sdc2 respectively     http://paste.ubuntu.com/117817/
<Elda> See you all later o/
<nightrid3r> winema unetbootin on sourceforge
<yownanymous> spill: aha
<Evilrick> winema: you mean without dual booting. do you want to run in a virtual machine?
<yowshi> nightrid3r: yeah hmm youtube wporks but the escapist vids dont
<spill> yownanymous: ok
<guntbert> winema: you can use the alternate CD
<winema> No
<winema> I have an issue with the live cd, so that is out of the question
<yownanymous> spill: http://www.osalt.com/dvdstyler
<Delvien> guntbert dont do that. Its just spamming the channel and btw. I didnt ask WHATS the best. You arent helping anyone !botting anyone, and if you have nothing to add, keep quiet as the channel is already spammy enough.
<prince_jammys> madmike: nothing wrong there either. weird
<winema> usb is out of the question
<Pirate_Hunter> yownanymous: true that and skyp is dedicated to msn but it is just that i need msn voice support there is no compromise at this moment :(
<tlchack5> alright, thank you DIFH. so would it be best to try another version of Ubuntu because Ubuntu doesnt seem to want to install right
<macman_> hey all .. im trying to burn some mp3's using k3b and it is telling me that the files are unsuported .. i was wondering .. how are they unsuporrted when they are mp3's
<winema> but i heard it's possible to get vmware to install ubuntu onto your main hdd
<yownanymous> Pirate_Hunter: dunno what to do then :S
<prince_jammys> madmike: but the error message claims you have either a newline or a '/' in the name
<Pici> !install | winema
<ubottu> winema: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<prince_jammys> madmike: or .. something else, because the message is cut off
<Evilrick> winema: you can install via the network but its way complicated, you should rather fix your cdrom issue
<yownanymous> winema: You could try unetbootin
<Pici> winema: or Wubi
<prince_jammys> madmike: i'd add an entry to fstab and see what happens
<yownanymous> ah yes Wubi
<winema> how would i install using the network
<madmike> prince_jammys:  could I just put them into fstab and see?
<spill> yownanymous: thanks, looks hopefull.
<madmike> lol alright
<max__> does any one know if amorak syncs video to ipod?
<yownanymous> winema: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<ejer> madmike: try commenting out this line in fstab (/dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf ro,nosuid,nodev,utf8,user=madmike 0 0$)
<mcstinky> you can also burn linux images to usb sticks so you can boot with them, winema
<joshjtl> ejer: perfect! and its noticeably faster!
<ejer> joshjtl: it works great
<yownanymous> mcstinky: winema can't use USB
<madmike> ejer:  thats the dvd drive though?
<yownanymous> so unetbootin's the best option
<max__> does any one know if amorak syncs video to ipod?
<mcstinky> ah, I see =D
<shaft0> I'm running Virtualbox 2.1.2 on Ubuntu 8.10 x64 and am having issues with my mouse.  It's NOT the problem people are having with it not capturing the mouse, it captures fine.  The issue is once it captures (host OS is XP, just in the process of installing it), I am unable to CLICK the mouse in any OS (as in I can't click in Ubuntu to exit or open any new programs, and I can't click any options in the XP install)
<ejer> madmike: look at line 14
<tintin> Bonjour
<winema> Yes, i also said usb is out of the question
<joshjtl> ejer: its actually working on sites where the 32bit version did not
<shaft0> The mouse moves around just fine, but it won't click.
<guntbert> !fr | tintin
<ubottu> tintin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ejer> joshjtl: and you can play more than one movie at a time without crashing hehe
<madmike> ejer:  what about it?
<max__> does any one know if amorak syncs video to ipod?
<ejer> madmike: look at line 14 then at line 31
<yalu> Hi! good evening. I have a small problem here with an ubuntu installation. I upgraded from 2.6.24 to 2.6.27 kernel and the system does not want to boot with the .27 kernel. My root is on LVM. It says 'waiting for root file system' and keeps waiting forever. frub config is fine, but I examined the differences between the initrd files and from the .27's initrd the whole directory of kernel/drivers/ide is missing.
<mcstinky> winema, www.goodbye-microsoft.com
<ejer> madmike: there is problems in there
<yalu> How could that come?
<Evilrick> I got a problem with 8.04 HH, as of a few weeks ago my removable media stopped automounting. MMC cards USB disks and the CD rom drive. I can still mount them manually with sudo mount so its not a hardware issue. If I log into Gnome as root then the automounting works. I have checked my settings in gconf-editor and the settings in my user administration tool. Any Ideas?
<ejer> madmike: you are duping that cdrom entry
<phreestyle-work> question for the server gurus out there....is there a way I can move my eBox firewall configuration to Webmin?
<shaft0> phreestyle: afaik eBox uses webmin.
<shaft0> or some bastardized version of it, anyway
<guntbert> !webmin | phreestyle-work
<ubottu> phreestyle-work: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ejer> phreestyle-work: ebox is recommended over webminatm
<madmike> ejer:  duping?  duplicating?
<phreestyle-work> ejer: I use eBox now but it sucks so hard
<prince_jammys> ejer: madmike no, those are two files concatenated
<Evilrick> yalu: check the .27 kernel for nfs and ip support?
<dj_> salam
<dj_> kasi farsi baladeh?
<ejer> crop sorry madmike thanx prince_jammys
<guntbert> ir | dj_
<n8tuser> Evilrick -> perhaps look into /etc/udev/rules.d    rules, dont know which one is for mounting your usb drives
<guntbert> !ir | dj_
<ubottu> dj_: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<nightrid3r> !fa dj_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fa dj_
<madmike> lol, sorry ejer, I forgot to put white space between them
<nightrid3r> !fs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs
<madmike> you really had me looking though
<phreestyle-work> I'm using eBox for a proxy/content filter, which was easy to set up, but I ended up needing to change some settings manually through config files and ever since then, eBox wants to overwrite all of my changes when ever I change something in eBox
<martin_> pushhh the registerrrrrrrrr fsssttt x0x00001
<prince_jammys> madmike: there's no funny characters in either of those files
<s3a> where do i go to download guification themes?
<s3a> for pidgin
<guntbert> nightrid3r: its ir :)
<phreestyle-work> so I want to use webmin...mostly because it actually has the features I need, but mostly because I can edit config files by hand and not get yelled at
<ejer> Evilrick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices ?
<yalu> Evilrick: nfs, why nfs? I said root on lvm, not nfs. btw, it's a distribution kernel
<coder_> Where might i look for an ImageMagick 6.4.9 deb for intrepid?
<Mood> Why does NetworkManager Applet sometimes disappear from my Top Panel?
<BulBulRed> hi i am having issues with mounting a network place. When i c/p something onto the mount point: "permission denied"!
<BulBulRed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117825/
<Mood> NetworkManager Applet disappeared when I checked off "system setting" in my wifi
<nightrid3r> oh
<BulBulRed> what's wrong with the line in /etc/fstab?
<martin_> dreamweaver
<martin_> :)
<CompuHacker> Gentlemen.
<martin_> hi CompuHacker
<CompuHacker> Hello.
<rts_> hey all
<chunky_m0nk3y> #slicehost
<burkmat> BulBulRed, You sure you have rw-rights on the remote box...?
<BulBulRed> the remote box is a lacie network drive
<BulBulRed> the use i am using has administrator rights
<dj_> من مشکلمو چطوری حل کنم؟
<dj_> کجا برم؟
<FloodBot1> dj_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Auctionedllama> Hey, does anyone know how to get a soundwave 7.1 pci sound card to work on 8.10?
<BulBulRed> and i am connecting to the public share folder
<BulBulRed> soonoh: yes, i think so.
<madmike> prince_jammys:  ejer:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/117827/  does that look ok for the last two lines.  those are the partitions that won't mount
<paul_> yownanymous: got it working had to reinstall gvfs-fuse, gvfs, gvfs-backends... strange but it worked
<Pici> dj_: /join #ubuntu-ir
<martin_> http://www.adobe.com/es/products/dreamweaver/
<yownanymous> paul_: Odd
<Pici> martin_: Why are you pasting that here?
<SeanTater> I have a program with a file opened which ceased to exist because a device was unplugged. SIGKILL has no effect, it has status "running" and uses 100% sys. Can it be killed?
<guntbert> !ir | dj_
<ubottu> dj_: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<yownanymous> SeanTater: You can kill anything
<Kolie> I am using totem and I think its using gstreamer. I want to play a dvd but it has no sound. I have heard xine is better supported in general and that the sound would work better. How do I remove totem gstreamer and get the xine one properly/
<Delvien> Kolie try VLC, I have more luck with it than with Totem
<yownanymous> ah VLC
<yownanymous> someone tell me
<SeanTater> yownanymous: but kill -9 and killall -KILL have no effect...
<yownanymous> can you have video wallpapers in ubuntu like windows with VLC?
<prince_jammys> madmike: use ntfs-3g instead of 'ntfs' . there's also a preinstalled tool called ntfs-config that will do it for you, including the fstab lines
<MiladKhajavi> HELP: how can I format my /dev/sdb NTFS partition to vfat?
<Delvien> yownanymous: ive seen it before, not sure if it was VLC though
<yownanymous> SeanTater: What's the program/process called?
<SeanTater> yownanymous: mogrify (from imagemagick)
<yownanymous> hmm
<yownanymous> SeanTater: sudo kill mogrify
<yownanymous> that might help
<madmike> prince-jammys:  alright, one min
<BulBulRed> anyone has a clue about my mount question? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/117825/)
<phreestyle-work> can someone point me where I need to go for help on the whole eBox/Webmin question? I tried asking in #ubuntu-server, but the room is dead
<lithixium> Kolie, You can change to the Xine Backend for Xine by doing: totem-backend -b xine
<BulBulRed> burkmat?
<prince_jammys> madmike: i didn't know they were ntfs. you can delete the lines and run 'gksudo ntfs-config'
<Delvien> yownanymous: i believe its done through Compiz, been a while though, search for it on the interwebs
<SeanTater> yownanymous: still no effect
<yownanymous> Delvien: Thanks
<lithixium> Xine backend for Totem I meant
<martin_> dreamweaver net is under construction :D
<prince_jammys> madmike: or run it from the menus, if it's there
<yownanymous> SeanTater: What did you remove?
<SeanTater> yownanymous: An SD card
<MiladKhajavi> ﻿HELP: how can I format my /dev/sdb NTFS partition to vfat?
<yownanymous> SeanTater: Reinsert the SD card?
<Scunizi> MiladKhajavi: why would you want it to be vfat?
<tlchack5> does anybody know the MD5 has for Xubuntu?
<guntbert> SeanTater: pastebin the output of "ps aux|grep mogrify" please
<Kolie> i dont have a totem-backend
<CompuHacker> Which build and filename?
<burkmat> MiladKhajavi, Check out `mkfs.vfat` or `mkdosfs`
<SeanTater> yownanymous: The file it was reading has since been deleted using another computer.. would it still have any effect?
<SeanTater> guntbert: one second
<guntbert> !who | CompuHacker
<ubottu> CompuHacker: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tlchack5> xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Huufarted> Has anybody else here had a problem changing passwords in Ubuntu?  I changed my login pass and now I keep getting told my password work when connecting to wireless.
<actionshrimp> is there a way of rebooting without rebooting... i.e. disable all daemons and services then start them all up again without a halt/reboot signal ?
<MiladKhajavi> burkmat: after these commands the partition doesn't changed
<Kolie> lithixium,  i dont have a totem-backend
<yownanymous> SeanTater: Why don't you restart your system?
<Huufarted> being told my password DOESN"T work when connecting to wireless.
<tlchack5> cmpuhacker: assuming u were talking to me? xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<burkmat> BulBulRed, Sorry - Not familiar with the setup. Is that Samba btw?
<martin_> wtf a base Myqsl
<madmike> prince_jammys:  i ran it, it just hung for a minute, and then it was done.  is there supposed to be any interaction?
<Scunizi> actionshrimp: individually yea.. what do you want to restart?
<burkmat> MiladKhajavi, What command are you running?
<martin_> i dont configure fine any help ?
<guntbert> !md5sum | tlchack5
<ubottu> tlchack5: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<martin_> guntbert,
<lithixium> Kolie, you need to execute the command as root (add sudo in front)
<SeanTater> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/d3b6450f9
<martin_> heeelp whit Myqsl
<prince_jammys> madmike: i don't remember. try mounting or accessing the files
<lithixium> Kolie, sudo totem-backend -b xine
<phreestyle-work> an someone point me where I need to go for help on the whole eBox/Webmin question? I tried asking in irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu-server, but the room is dead
<madmike> k
<Kolie> lithixium, yeop i know, doesnt exist.
<tlchack5> ubottu: thank you sir
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you sir
<prince_jammys> madmike: they may be already mounted now. i don't remember how it works.
<BulBulRed> burkmat: it's samba
<SeanTater> yownanymous: Well I didn't notice it for about a week and I have two cores so it's not detrimental and it's inetresting..
<martin_> i have a data base
<martin_> bye
<SeanTater> yownanymous: /interesting/ I mean
<prince_jammys> madmike: if not, try mount Hill1
<actionshrimp> Scunizi: well for some reason my sound seems to be stuck on an infinite loop of making a stuttering noise and i cant seem to find what's causing it. I've restarted /etc/init.d/alsa-utils, which stops the stuttering while alsa is down, but it starts up again when alsa comes back
<lithixium> Kolie, Do you have Totem-Xine installed?
<MiladKhajavi> burkmat: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb    d    1    w   n    enter enter enter w
<yownanymous> SeanTater: Got no idea what to do...
<Kolie> lithixium, nope.
<Scunizi> actionshrimp: probably pulse-audio.. it's the sound server
<madmike> k, now it says ntfs-config  command not found
<actionshrimp> i could just reboot normally but my motherboard is a bit dead and old, and gives me a lot of grief when i try and reboot ;)
<actionshrimp> Scunizi: i restarted that too and it does nothing
<Kolie> i did install it though and its still not found.
<Scunizi> actionshrimp: for a one stop reset.. try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<SeanTater> yownanymous: That's fine. Is it worth a bug report?
<lithixium> Kolie, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<riegersn> how can i launch nautilus so it starts managing the desktop but doesn't open my home folder (openbox+ubuntu cli)
<Kolie> lithixium, still not found.
<prince_jammys> !ntfs | madmike
<ubottu> madmike: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<prince_jammys> madmike: check that. i haven't dealt with ntfs in a while
<actionshrimp> Scunizi: and that will disable and restart alsa etc?
<actionshrimp> as well as other things
<burkmat> MiladKhajavi, That would simply create a partition, you're talking about formatting. There's a difference. :)
<nightrid3r> phreestyle-work #ebox
<madmike> alright, thanks man
<yownanymous> SeanTater: very probably, you could have an issue here
<lithixium> Kolie, What's not found?
<Kolie> lithixium, totem-backend
<phreestyle-work> nightrid3r: I'll give it a shot...thanks
<Scunizi> actionshrimp: it basically restarts the gui and in the process will kill what's attached to it.
<SeanTater> yownanymous: Thanks!
<actionshrimp> Scunizi: so not like ctrl+alt+backspace?
<lithixium> Kolie, I guess it's part of the totem-xine package
<guntbert> SeanTater: according to that line its is acually running - "sudo kill -9 25292" *should work
<Mba7eth> how can i control my box remotlly using GUI ? i dont want telnet nor ssh
<MiladKhajavi> burkmat: after formatting parttioton I use sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb but it doesn't worked
<Kolie> lithixium, I installed totem-xine, there is no backend
<tsuna27> i downloaded a game off of the add/remove thing on ubuntu where is the actual file located
<mcstinky> Mba7eth, vnc4server should be able to do it
<Mba7eth> thanks
<martin_> att Studio
<martin_> myQsl Card
<burkmat> MiladKhajavi, /dev/sdb is your entire harddrive I'd guess, so try running `mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1` if you've created the sdb1 partition?
<martin_> Ilinois
<nightrid3r> tsuna27 sudo updatedb, then locate <filename>
<Pici> martin_: Do you have a question? Please ask it all on one line and someone may be able to answer you.
<tsuna27> nightrid3r: is ther a file name
<lithixium> Kolie, do where's totem-backend
<martin_> Pici,  I dont have a q I have the answer
<nightrid3r> tsuna27 what package did you install
<lithixium> Kolie, whereis totem-backend
<tsuna27> nightrid3r: fret on fire
<nightrid3r> martin_ is the answer 42 ?
<CompuHacker> 41.99999, repeating of course.
<lithixium> Kolie, on my system it's under /usr.bin
<lithixium> Kolie, on my system it's under /usr.bin/usr/bin
<benovic1> 1234567890!
<martin_> noo Pici I have config the MyQsl Card
<lithixium> Kolie, on my system it's under /usr/bin
<martin_> and the long database
<Pici> martin_: I don't know what you're asking.
<lithixium> sorry my typing's terrible :P
<martin_> at /Usr/
<nightrid3r> tsuna27 try locate fof
<martin_> attt Studio im roing too 27815Mhz Whit the new's In myQsl
<martin_> royer
<tsuna27> nightrid3r: how again
<martin_> im now reboottt
<martin_> byyyeeeee
<nightrid3r> tsuna27 first sudo updatedb then locate fof
<SeanTater> guntbert: sorry about the delay, I'm writing a bug report. I tried your command also and it had no effect.
<loafers> Some of my programs such as pidgin and deluge are outdated, and I downloaded them via the Add/Remove program.  Is there a way for ubuntu to automatically detect new versions without me having to download them manually?
<Pici> loafers: As long as you have been doing updates those are the latest versions in the repositories.
<guntbert> SeanTater: np, btw against what project do write the bug report?
<lithixium> loafers, Ubuntu's update manager will automatically keep you up to date with security patches
<loafers> Pici, how do I update those repositories, because they are NOT up to date.
<Pici> !latest | loafers
<ubottu> loafers: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<whut> How can I perform fsck?
<Huufarted> MIgration question:  Looking to replace the HDD in my laptop with a larger one.  Currently dual-booting XP and Intrepid.  Is there a piece of software you guys know if that can migrate them and let me resize the partitions?  Or perhaps even shrink the NTFS and Ext3 partitions to make room for a larger 400GB partition?
<whut> My Ubuntu won't load and prompts me to perform a manual fsck.
<tillux> heya there. I've got problems enabling java 6 update 12 (don't tell me to use icedtea/openjdk [which I do like]). I used the sun .bin and extracted the files to /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.6.0_12 ... I afterwards added a .jdk1.6.0_12.jinfo file in the jvm info and corrected the pathes... when trying to invoke "sudo update-java-alternatives -s jdk1.6.0_12" it says it is unable to find the correct files (although they're there) see: http://paste2.org/p/146932
<Scunizi> Huufarted: partimage
<guntbert> !fsck | whut
<ubottu> whut: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<SeanTater> guntbert: Right now, "I don't know", because imagemagick shouldn't have any control over SIGKILL
<loafers> Pici, thanks.
<nightrid3r> Huufarted ghost4linux
<Huufarted> Dcunizi, thank you.  I'll try that as well, Nightrid3r
<danbhfive_jaunty> tillux: why dont you use the ubuntu package?
<tillux> danbhfive_jaunty: there is a jdk6 update 12 ubuntu package?
<guntbert> SeanTater: thats why I asked
<danbhfive_jaunty> tillux: hmm, I don't know about which update
<tillux> danbhfive_jaunty: that's the point. there is none :D (yet). the latest in the repos is update 10 I think...
<danbhfive_jaunty> tillux: looks like jaunty has it
<tillux> danbhfive_jaunty: could you point out the package name?
<nightrid3r> danbhfive_jaunty jaunty is still unstable so don't use it for a production machine
<storrgie> 1234567890!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tillux> hoorray!
<guntbert> !ot | storrgie, yes we know but still:
<ubottu> storrgie, yes we know but still:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Huufarted> nightrid3r or Scunizi, when using either partimage or g4l, does Ubuntu allow backups of the currently mounted file system even though the OS is currently in use or will I have to throw it into another Linux box to back up the image?
<tillux> danbhfive_jaunty: found it
<danbhfive_jaunty> tillux: well, its the same package name, sun-java6-jdk       just a different version.
<lithixium> storrgie, ##1234567890
<nightrid3r> Huufarted G4L is a live cd
<danbhfive_jaunty> nightrid3r: roger that, I have a separate partition, so I'm ok
<kkuno> hi, I tried to install ubuntu 9.04 alpha and I noticed that ubuntu starts ntfsresize automatically and I hear that the hd is working for minutes
<kkuno> then I rebooted
<kkuno> is it correct
<kkuno> just after the keyboard screen
<Huufarted> nightrid3r, thanks.  It says it allows backup over FTP.  That correct that you know of?
<guntbert> !jaunty | kkuno
<ubottu> kkuno: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<kkuno> ok
<nightrid3r> Huufarted duno, never used it
<Huufarted> thanks for the answer.  :)  Going to give it a shot.  Going from a 160GB 2.5" drive to a 500 GB drive.
<sachael> does anyone know how to install the task manager named "visibility"? I have a link to a website that shows some info about its git repository, but i have no idea how to use that
<alexsander> Hi
<nickworks> hey, is anyone available to help a noob?
<tillux> just ask ;)
<heatmzzr> how do you extract a file in terminal????
<prince_jammys> heatmzzr: what kind of file?
<genii-around> heatmzzr: It depends what file extension   zip tar rar    etc
<tillux> heatmzzr: depends on the file... probably tar -xvfz archive.tar.gz
<nightrid3r> heatmzzr tar xzvf file.name.tgz
<guntbert> !ask | nickworks
<ubottu> nickworks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<heatmzzr> its a deb file
<whut> Google Earth won't start - it begins initializing and then nothing happens.
<nickworks> I have a mac laptop that died, so I'm mounting the old HD in ubuntu. I can see all of the files, but my old user files aren't there. I can see them in terminal if I'm root user, but I'm not sure how to recover them
<martin_> zoom :D
<nickworks> can anyone hold my hand through this process?
<martin_> hi help
<prince_jammys> heatmzzr: those are installed with 'dpkg -i yourfile.deb', but are you sure the package is not available in the repositories?
<gavic> nickworks- what process
<martin_> how admit compiz fusion help whit the zoom on loup in a terminal :)
<madmike> prince_jammys:  if curious, i figured it out by going back through everything I'd done so far.
<madmike> Ubuntu Pastebin
<madmike> Paste from madmike at Fri, 13 Feb 2009 16:09:05 +0000
<madmike> Download as text
<madmike>  1
<FloodBot2> madmike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madmike>  2
<prince_jammys> heatmzzr: what package is it?
<prince_jammys> madmike: that was funny
<martin_> hi Foolean
<heatmzzr> its a 32bit codec package
<prince_jammys> heatmzzr: did you check if its available through apt?
<prince_jammys> !codecs | heatmzzr : look at this
<ubottu> heatmzzr : look at this: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nickworks> gavic - I 'su root' 'cd media/Macintosh HD/users/rachel/' then if I go into a folder like 'Music' and ls I get 'Input/Output error
<george> hi there
<degrit> 'allo
<gavic> yeah i have had the same issues, sorry I haven
<gavic> haven
<degrit> I just noticed (coming from winxp of course) that I cannot type fancy brackets using alt+0123 and 0125 anymore - how do I do it in ubuntu ? P:
<gavic> Nickworks- I have had the same issues i am sorry I haven't figured that out either
<nickworks> gavic - bummer
<HoboPrimate> Hi, does anyone use the Sugar desktop, using intrepid's packaging of it?
<martin_> goo lost XD
<gavic> Nickworks-are you using Xubuntu???
<martin_> in the eyes of tux :D
<wing> Bonjour
<martin_> gavic,  the best off ubuntu is in intrepid
<nickworks> gavic - just plain ubuntu Intrepid Ibex, but I'm a linux virgin, so I'm a bit lost
<tillux> nickworks: install the mount.hfs / hfs-tools package, probably
<martin_> any one want help
<Magellan> Hello! .. I rule!
<HoboPrimate> I guess I'll wait till the next ubunu release, things might be more usable as a default desktop.
<HoboPrimate> thanks
<gavic> martin i agree
<nickworks> tillux - thanks, I give that a look
<martin_> www.myqsl.net
<tillux> nickworks: (I'm not quite sure if that's what the packages are called ...)
<powergoal> I want to reinstall knetworkmanager but im afraid that if i uninstall with adept and then try to install iw ont have an internet connection.  does adept have a "reinstall" option?
<Guest65278> hello, is there cache or log in 8.10 that indicates a process that's running when sometimes it is not? because I'm trying to launch gnome-do and it says "existing application instance detected" when there is really no gnome-do running
<powergoal>  ps aux | grep <program name>
<powergoal> in a console
<Magellan> Im downloading "Kat angel - Me Love you long time". Is this any good ? :)
<Wunderbar> no
<nickworks> tillux - where could I look that up?
<nightrid3r> Guest65278 ps aux | grep gnome
<gavic> nickworks- don't worry I am fairly new as well but its easy to learn don't give up
<guntbert> !ot > Magellan
<ubottu> Magellan, please see my private message
<Magellan> Buhu and Hesus Christ on you damn arab :=)
<prince_jammys> powergoal: i wouldn't worry about that. i think knetworkmanager is just a monitoring/configuration tool
<Guest65278> nightrid3r, there're plenty of "gnome", but no "gnome-do"
<ror> hi, I think this may be more a c++ issue than a ubuntu issue, but I'm having problem installing libraries; I just can't seem to shake off "undefined reference" errors compiling my source code
<powergoal> prince_jammys: when it goes down, so does my connection...
<tillux> nickworks: getdeb.net / packages.ubuntu.com ... they're called: hfsprogs hfsutils and hfsplus
<Xenoamor> Hello
<tillux> the last one is probably the one you need
<prince_jammys> powergoal: have you tried it?
<powergoal> prince_jammys: tried what?
<Xenoamor> Ding cool okay pigeon is working cya
<nickworks> tillux - great! thanks for the protips :D
<prince_jammys> powergoal: if you kill knetworkmanager, does your connection go down?
<nightrid3r> Guest65278 check to see if there's some pidfile
<Magellan> prince_jammys: Would this be "jenna Jamesson - Hot on heels" ?
<Guest65278> nightrid3r, how can I do that?
<tillux> nickworks: np :) I hope they're useful, though :D
<Magellan> prince_jammys: Really nice btw
<nightrid3r> Guest65278 locate filename
<Bolin> is it possible to change the color of the "bolin@hostname:~$" in gnometerminal? want it to be in another color than the text im writing
<prince_jammys> powergoal: i doubt it will. but anyway, you can sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<powergoal> prince_jammys: I supose not. something else must be dying with it..
<nightrid3r> Guest65278 might need a sudo updatedb first
<powergoal> prince_jammys: thanks.  I'll try that.  The problem I'm having is my net dies then knetworkmanager says "knetworkmanager not running"
<powergoal> and I can't bring up the connection
<D3RGPS31> How do I replace metacity with kwin, when X starts
<Wunderbar> ok, question for bitlbee users- how do i become invisible or hidden
<Wunderbar> the normal commans don't work
<binarymutant> how can I see epoch time in the terminal?
<powergoal> Wunderbar: I don't think you can..
<Guest65278> nightrid3r, sorry i'm new here. you meant after updatedb, just type "locate gnome-do" in the terminal?
<Wunderbar> :(
<powergoal> Wunderbar: or if you can, I havn't figured it out..
<nightrid3r> Guest65278 yes
<prince_jammys> binarymutant: date +%s
<binarymutant> prince_jammys, ty ty :)
<jungar> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii guys ... im using ubuntu 8.10 x64   and my update manager is STUCK on 3 "proposed updates" ..... they simply will not download :s  what should i do ??????????????
<Guest65278> nightrid3r, i see how bunch of files listed, what should be looking for?
<Wunderbar> someone told me of this ridiculous work around that may or may not work
<nightrid3r> Guest65278 one with pid in the name
<deany> about time..... FF 3.0.6
<deany> only took a week
<nightrid3r> Guest65278 locate gnome-do.pid ?
<jungar> help.... anyone??????????
<Guest65278> nightrid3r, will this work? "locate gnome-do | grep pid"
<jungar> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii guys ... im using ubuntu 8.10 x64   and my update manager is STUCK on 3 "proposed updates" ..... they simply will not download :s  what should i do ??????????????
<taz_> hi .... i wondering why quicktime and vlog  not work????
<guntbert> !repeat | jungar
<ubottu> jungar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nightrid3r> Guest65278 it should work
<Guest65278> nightrid3r, both retured nothing
<jungar> holy cow ..... theres  a 52MB proposed update?????
<nightrid3r> Guest65278 strange the its hiding itself somewhere :(
<heatmzzr> ok im back, trying to extract a deb file (32codecs on my 64bit machine) just need to know the command in terminal as permissions are stopping me
<prince_jammys> heatmzzr: sudo dpkg -i yourfile.deb
<prince_jammys> !info w32codecs
<ubottu> Package w32codecs does not exist in intrepid
<taz_> hello anybody can help me ??? i have problems with quicktime .. how can fix it ???
<Guest65278> nightrid3r, yeah, i even tried purge & reinstall the program & delete anything i could find for "gnome-do", it's still like this. although it's working fine on my laptop
<jungar> how are you using quicktime in ubuntu???
<tillux> heatmzzr: which codecs are you trying to install?
<taz_> jungar: im doing good..thanks yes ubuntu 8.10
<belda> anyone understanding ltsp here?
<tony403> if i put ubuntu on a flash drive, could i use it like normal and make changes, save, play games, etc?
<nightrid3r> Guest65278 i'm not familiar whit htat program so all i could do was give general advise
<guntbert> !anyone | belda
<ubottu> belda: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jungar> taz_, whats up my man
<prince_jammys> tillux: i've gone through this, to see if he can install through apt. he doesn't feel like answering
<tillux> belda: me :)
<prince_jammys> i tell ya
<Guest65278> nightrid3r, thanks for your help anyway
<taz_> jungar: i try to get  fix with quicktime
<nightrid3r> Guest65278 np
<tillux> prince_jammys: ah :D
<jungar> taz_, i dont know how to fix it
<jungar> taz_, are u using wine?
<tillux> belda: what's your question? I set up an ltsp server in school...
<taz_> jungar: yes it have wine
<belda> tillux: i am trying have on my client enabled glx
<taz_> jungar: never try with wine
<jungar> taz_, try it
<taz_> jungar: u have try before ?
<jungar> taz_, no
<Bolin> is it possible to change the color of the "bolin@hostname:~$" in gnometerminal? want it to be in another color than the text im writing
<taz_> jungar: i hate make it mistake it will cause mess up with os ubuntu
<prince_jammys> Bolin: yes. it can be done by changing the variable PS1 in your .bashrc
<heatmzzr> ubuntu support said I could install 32codecs on my 64 mochine to play certain files.. how do I do it
<POVaddct> Bolin: PS1='\[\033[01;37;44m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;36m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '
<jungar> taz_, i dont know my friend... i never used quicktime in ubuntu ... only on windows
<prince_jammys> Bolin: you have to learn the format of that string, though. i don't know if gnome-terminal has a feature to do it through the gui
<voed22icj> question: how can I make ubuntu display foreign characters in rhythmbox?
<taz_> jungar.. it was before work no problems but now it not work right now
<Lovetospooch> hey i have a problam
<nightrid3r> Bolin http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=change+prompt+color+in+terminal
<Lovetospooch> i registerd to the mirc
<jungar> taz_, maybe theres an update or clash
<Seito> hi everyone! does anybody here uses Intrepid with EEE PC 900? Need some help!
<Lovetospooch> now i know there is an option that i wont need to log in manualy
<Lovetospooch> know*
<taz_> where is update ?? or add/remove ??
<prince_jammys> Seito: ask a detailed question, and someone might be able to help
<jungar> anyone here use the PROPOSED UPDATES ??   should i just cancel them?
<martin_> aptitude install bsdgames
<jungar> taz_, go to update manager in system -
<martin_> :)
<taz_> ok
<lithixium> jungar, I've used proposed updates on some of my Ubuntu installations
<voed22icj> by foreign characters I mean norwegian for example
<martin_> hee lithixium
<martin_> how i can open root in text mode
<TruthTaco> im trying to install over my linux mint install.... after ive installed ubuntu it says there is no partition... even though it lists ubuntu on the operating systems list
<nightrid3r> !root | martin_
<ubottu> martin_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jungar> lithixium, for a novice do you advise i use it?  i dont read i just click accept and download any updates...... should i cancel the PROPOSED UPDATES then?
<martin_> lack
<taz_> jungar: nothing
<tillux> TruthTaco: you mean grub says "partition does not exist" or something like that?
<jungar> taz_, then try removing and reinstalling it
<lithixium> jungar, I've never had any trouble with proposed updates (that I can remember anyway), but they're disabled by default
<jungar> taz_, Applications - Add/Remove
<guntbert> jungar: in my opinion if you want a sound system: don't use proposed
<taz_> jungar: ok  what name ?? for removing and reinstalling it ??
<lithixium> jungar, There's not really much to be gained, you just get the updates a bit quicker, because they're not quite fully tested
<Seito> ok. so I found custom made linux image for eee on http://www.array.org/ubuntu but firstly I installed by default 2.6.27-7 which was then upgraded to 2.6.27-11. everything works fine for me except volume control buttons wich didn't whant to work. is it possible to setup my currient configuration without installing custom core from array.org?
<lithixium> martin_, hi
<jungar> lithixium, guntbert im just asking you guys because theres a 52MB update that is taking AGES.. like 1 hour or more.... and its scaring me.... its calling linux source 2.6.27 ... did you guys get it yet??
<TruthTaco> umm...i can check and try and boot it again... but at the screen where you choose your operating system, i try to load ubuntu (its listed etc) and it tells me the partiton doesnt exist.
<TruthTaco> ive tried reinstalling twice
<martin_> heyyy lithixium :)
<TruthTaco> same error
<lithixium> jungar, That's a new kernel
<martin_> tnx the post
<lithixium> martin_, ???
<lithixium> post?
<TruthTaco> i had mint installed with seperate partitions for /home and /user
<jungar> lithixium, and what is it supposed to do?
<steelcityjim> i just loaded ubuntu desktop and it shows 247 updates available
<lithixium> jungar, It's the core of the system, it's what you boot and runs everything else
<steelcityjim> do i need to load these?
<martin_> soo /var/log/auth.log ?
<steelcityjim> new to ubuntu
<nickrud> steelcityjim, fresh install? If so, you should
<tillux> TruthTaco: the problem is, (if you've got different linuxes installed) they / grub handle partition naming differently... depending on which hard-disk-order you used while installing grub will change the partition naming
<steelcityjim> yes thanks
<doc`> ok, have some usb-speakers that work perfectly if i install ubuntu, but if i unplug them and plug them back in they wont work
<martin_> hey how is the link off pastebin
<martin_> I poust
<nickrud> steelcityjim, security updates, fixes for really bad bugs, etc
<jungar> lithixium, then why is it a PROPOSED UPDATE?  shouldnt it be with the important ones?   should  i download it or cancel???
<lithixium> jungar, If it's already downloading/installing, maybe just let it do its thing - proposed updates rarely break anything in my experuence
<TruthTaco> well i formated all the partitions before i installed
<Sargun> Anyone here have an Ericsson Mobile Broadband Module F3507g? I'm having issues it and EHCI DMA.
<martin_> /var/log/auth.log comon
<Agrajag> jungar: if it's just the source you don't need it
<nightrid3r> martin_ http://pastebin.com
<Agrajag> unless you're building your own kernel
<tillux> doc`: sounds like a pulseaudio thing... :D
<nickrud> martin_, you would put the information on http://paste.ubuntu.com then after you submit it, paste the link here
<TruthTaco> previously i had linux mint and windows 7 dualbooting each with their own partitons and then the rest of the drive space with its own partition
<steelcityjim> now im looking to do a files server with some media streaming
<lithixium> jungar, It's proposed, which simply means, it's going through a final testing phase to eek out any last bugs before wider distribution
<martin_> tnx nick
<doc`> can you elaborate? tillux
<TruthTaco> and then the mint was partitioned into 3 differnt partitions i think... one for /home /usr etc
<guntbert> jungar: I had proposed but turned them off, they gave me troubles, but I suppose I will get the new kernel in a few days and I'm more of the patient type :)
<steelcityjim> on a windows network
<steelcityjim> I load samba right?
<doc`> im new to linux, can i somehow restart the pulseaudio or something
<TruthTaco> i formated the linux partitions and installed ubuntu
<hatter243> steelcityjim, yep
<jungar> guntbert, lithixium is it normal for it to be Download rate: Unknows.... incredibly slow.. even though im using a fast ADSL connection... weird
<Geek`N`Proud> doc`, yeah.. pkill -9 pulseaudio
<lithixium> jungar, It should download about as fast as your connection can handle, how fasts' your ADSL?
<Geek`N`Proud> then pulseaudio --daemon
<Geek`N`Proud> doc`, run those two commands in a command line terminal
<saurabh> sudo chfn mg  says my account expired,
<MikeonTV> i have no wireless on my laptop http://tinyurl.com/mikeslaptop are my specs
<guntbert> jungar: what is your update server? maybe thats slow/far away?
<lithixium> jungar, Proposed repos are no slower to download than any other repo
<Geek`N`Proud> aren't proposed updates only on the master server?
<doc`> htpc@htpc:~$ pulseaudio --daemon
<constantine_> hi how can I install some themes that don't come with ubuntu intrepid?
<doc`> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<jungar> guntbert, how do i know what update server im using??? i havent the faintest clue ;p
<Geek`N`Proud> doc`, it's working
<Geek`N`Proud> doc`, the W: means that message is a warning.. it won't affect it running =]
<zupb> hi guys, i'm new in skype, and i have't friends... but i need to check my microfon... somebody can talk with me in skype, please :)
<nightrid3r> MikeonTV yes you have
<doc`> and then plug the speakers back in?
<TruthTaco> im doooomed
<guntbert> jungar: System/adminstration/software sources, there on the first tab
<whut> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu/dists/interpid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz when trying to add repository for upgrading to OOo 3... why this error?
<MikeonTV> nightrid3r: what I mean is it does not connect on a fresh install of 8.10
<tillux> doc`: yep. if it works, good, if it doesn't, blame pulseaudio (or the new xserver hotpluggin thing)
<lithixium> whut, the repo appears to be unreachable
<jungar> guntbert, Server for United Kingdom
<martin_> a normal session user cand be found here http://paste.ubuntu.com/117848/
<lithixium> whut, is your internet connection down?
<whut> lithixium: Nope, perfectly fine.
<martin_> tnx
<nightrid3r> MikeonTV what wifi card is it?
<martin_> I have tour byeee
<whut> lithixium: So far reproduced the same behaviour on two separate machines in two separate networks.
<lithixium> whut, Possibly a problem with the repo itself
<whut> lithixium: Whom should I bug? =)
<doc`> ah
<doc`> at least they find the soundcard now
<lithixium> here I guess: https://launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/
<jungar> guntbert, i guess the United Kingdom ubuntu server is down or incredibly soooooooooow ;)
<guntbert> jungar: are you in UK?
<jungar> guntbert, yes im in the UK
<guntbert> jungar: you can change it though, click on the arrow on the right side
<MikeonTV> nightrid3r: I'm not sure
<jungar> k
<jungar> guntbert, its in the middle of downloading .. is it OK if i change it?
<MikeonTV> nightrid3r: broadcom
<nightrid3r> MikeonTV do sudo lshw
<bn43> I'm about to receive a mobo with the intel x3100 graphics chip (945G) and been reading that some run compiz ok and others not
<jungar> guntbert, its incredibly slow... 245 Bits/ second :s
<bn43> can anyone comment?
<kingsley_> How can one tell if 8.04 is too old to recognize a motherboard's on board ethernet port?
<MikeonTV> sudo lshw
<nightrid3r> MikeonTV hmmm broadcom is well supported, you have setup encryption ?
<MikeonTV> no
<jeremy_> hi
<hatter243> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lithixium> kingsley_, suck it and see
<guntbert> jungar: as it is downloading only at first, cancelling will be no problem
<nightrid3r> MikeonTV can you see any networks in networkmanager?
<MikeonTV> no
<TruthTaco> can anyone help me get ubuntu to boot?
<jeremy_> Could somebody help me? I use skype on intrepid but the lag is massive and unbearable! I will say something and then 10 seconds later I get a response, the mic quality is bad but none of these problems existed on windows. Any ideas?
<jungar> guntbert,  ok im gonna try another server in the UK
<nightrid3r> MikeonTV did you upgrade your system
<guntbert> jungar: I meant: cancel the download, then change
<MikeonTV> i just did a fresh install
<jungar> guntbert, yes boss :)
<whut> What's the repo where I can find songbird?
<jeremy_> Could somebody help me? I use skype on intrepid but the lag is massive and unbearable! I will say something and then 10 seconds later I get a response, the mic quality is bad but none of these problems existed on windows. Any ideas?
<nightrid3r> MikeonTV update first, if needed use a cable
<MikeonTV> what do I type to update?
<jeremy_> sudo apt-get update :d
<nightrid3r> MikeonTV update might pull in support for your wifi chip
<jeremy_> Could somebody help me? I use skype on intrepid but the lag is massive and unbearable! I will say something and then 10 seconds later I get a response, the mic quality is bad but none of these problems existed on windows. Any ideas?
<guntbert> jungar: good boy :), you can let the system find the "best" server for you too
<doc`> ty Geek`N`Proud
<jungar> guntbert, youre reading my mind ;p im doing the best server before you told me
<kingsley_> MikeonTV: Thanks for reminding me of the lshw command. It did not report the onboard ethernet.
<jeremy_> Could somebody help me? I use skype on intrepid but the lag is massive and unbearable! I will say something and then 10 seconds later I get a response, the mic quality is bad but none of these problems existed on windows. Any ideas?
<hatter243> !patience | jeremy_
<ubottu> jeremy_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<brandonban6> oh sweet........fellow nerds. Hola!
 * kingsley_ needs to go soon...
<nightrid3r> MikeonTV sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jeremy_> omfg
<jeremy_> Could somebody help me? I use skype on intrepid but the lag is massive and unbearable! I will say something and then 10 seconds later I get a response, the mic quality is bad but none of these problems existed on windows. Any ideas?
<jungar> guntbert, the best is in Malta???? hahahahaha   is that OK?? or will my updates be in malteese language???
<Geek`N`Proud> doc`: np :)
<Geek`N`Proud> Hola brandonban6!
<nightrid3r> MikeonTV if all else fails install ndiswrapper and use windows drivers
<Geek`N`Proud> =]
<TruthTaco> if anyone can help me get ubuntu to boot lemme know :0
<jeremy_> Could somebody help me? I use skype on intrepid but the lag is massive and unbearable! I will say something and then 10 seconds later I get a response, the mic quality is bad but none of these problems existed on windows. Any ideas?
<ellar> !repeat | jeremy_
<ubottu> jeremy_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<guntbert> jungar: although my crystal ball is a bit cloudy tonight :), I'd stick to a server in the UK, but the repos are the same all around the world (even here in AT)
<jeremy_> nobody is answering!
<jeremy_> Could somebody help me? I use skype on intrepid but the lag is massive and unbearable! I will say something and then 10 seconds later I get a response, the mic quality is bad but none of these problems existed on windows. Any ideas?
<ScottG489> Anyone here use Mozilla Prism? Would you recommend it?
<ellar> !patience | jeremy_
<ubottu> jeremy_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Geek`N`Proud> jeremy_: did this issue occur on previous Ubuntu versions?
<rootrot> Im getting this error when inserting a DVD data cd:DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.  And This Error: mount:block device /dev/scd0 is write protected,mounting read only Mount /dev/scd0: cant read superblock
<jeremy_> I haven't installed previous versions
<nightrid3r> jeremy_ you look like someone who's going to be kicked pretty soon
<jungar> guntbert, you have a crystal GUN ;p
<Geek`N`Proud> jeremy_: in that case you may need to look at avoiding pulseaudio and using your sound card directly
<ellar> jeremy_ have you tried reinstalling skype
<jeremy_> geek
<jeremy_> how would i do that?
<Seito> so nobody here uses eee pc 900?
<Geek`N`Proud> jeremy_: search the forums and you should find some articles on getting round pulseaudio
<martin_> hey boy's i post this adictive game for tell you some word's at www.lemmy.se/maxpool_patched.zip
<lithixium> ScottG489, Prism is cool, it works nicely for Google apps/Facebook/Twitter and the like
<martin_> the force whit you :)
<Geek`N`Proud> martin_, that sooo seems like spam xD
<rootrot> Im getting this error when inserting a DVD data cd:DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.  And This Error: mount:block device /dev/scd0 is write protected,mounting read only Mount /dev/scd0: cant read superblock
<martin_> heeek
<jeremy_> geek
<jeremy_> what forums?
<jeremy_> can you give me a link?
<nightrid3r> rootrot your cd/dvd cant read the disk
<hatter243> !forums | jeremy_
<ubottu> jeremy_: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<jeremy_> god
<jeremy_> stop hatter
<hatter243> jeremy_, I never remember the full answer, those commands save a ton of time
<jeremy_> but it's annoying and makes you look like an ass
<jeremy_> just to be completely honest
<ScottG489> lithixium: Yea im thinking about using it for some google apps. the one thing I dont like about using things like prism or an app shortcut in Chrome is that if I want to open up tab or something from it then it needs to open up a whole new window
<Ashok_> hey can anyone help me with my x server not detecting my screen? i've already tried dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and it didn't help...
<ellar> rootroot: your CD/DVD may be broken? tested with another one?
<guntbert> !language | jeremy_
<ubottu> jeremy_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jeremy_> GOD
<hatter243> jeremy_, doesn't make me feel like an ass =/ I think of it as trying to help the uninformed. Or maybe the people who don't feel like using google.
<jeremy_> Or you could just tell them
<jeremy_> without being lazy :D
<nickrud> martin_, that's more a subject for #ubuntu-offtopic , you might like that channel
<jacobi> how do i get my hostname
<jungar> anyone here in the UK?????
<raz_> So, from a Live CD, it seems I have accidently wiped my main (and only) Windows partition -- It is now an empty FAT32 partition. I don't recall if it was NTFS or FAT32 before. The good news is that only the partition table data was affected, as I hexedit'ed the drive and I see many of the files still there. Any way to recover/rebuild the partition header/table?
<martin_> okey nick
<hatter243> jeremy_, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Ubuntu+Forums
<Geek`N`Proud> hatter243, you're doing the right thing =]
<lithixium> ScottG489, To be honest, I've gone back to just using Firefox with loads of tabs. Prism in its current form doesn't offer enough advantages for me
<Geek`N`Proud> jungar, I am
<ronny> hi
<Ashok_> anyone? x server not detecting my screen?
<Geek`N`Proud> Ashok_, try this:
<fow> One question mark is enough
<ronny> anyone aware of a ext4 ppa for intrepid?
<fow> anyway
<Magellan>  Darth - Jeremy "Bring your light sabre!"
<ScottG489> lithixium: What advantages doesn't it have?
<jungar> Geek`N`Proud, have you tried updating?  the proposed updates??  im having some problems with the ubuntu servers in the UK .. theyre incredibly slow today
<Magellan> wheeee!
<lithixium> ronny, ext4 is dependant on a 2.6.28 kernel
<ellar> jacobi: terminal: "hostname"
<fow> Does anyone know where to get libGL.so for use with an ATI Radeon card?
<fow> My friend has the right packages installed, but no libGL.so
<Geek`N`Proud> kill gdm then:  sudo -i then do  X -configure && cat /root/xorg.conf.new > /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Geek`N`Proud> that will sort out an Xorg config
<ronny> hmm
<ronny> lithixium: is it in the experimental ubuntu?
<Magellan> Geek`N`Proud: Prefectly executed. well done!
<lithixium> ScottG489, All the plugins, Specifically, I can't run greasemonkey scripts to enhance Google Apps
<fow> Geek`N`Proud, orrr just && sudo mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ashok_> geek: how do i kill gdm?
<fow> UUOC
<lithixium> like I can in Firefox
<fow> (Useless Use Of Cat)
<lithixium> ronny, ext4 will be in Jaunty
<Geek`N`Proud> Ashok_, Ctrl+Alt+F1 then login and do sudo -i
<Ashok_> i can't login
<weebit> where can i get a decent computer with ubuntu installed?
<fow> Ashok_, drop to terminal and run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Jufis> how to install flash on firefox?
<Geek`N`Proud> then /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Geek`N`Proud> sorry for the extra line
<Ashok_> when i start the system i get the login screen sound but the screen is white
<Ashok_> drop to terminal?
<nightrid3r> weebit define decent
<Geek`N`Proud> yeah press Ctrl+alt+F1 to drop to the CLI terminal
<Geek`N`Proud> then login and sudo -i then /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<wizzer> what would be some reasons why brasero keeps the "burn" button greyed out when i'm close to burning it
<fow> laaaaaag
<Geek`N`Proud> then:  X -configure && cat /root/xorg.conf.new > /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fow> drop to terminal as in drop to a vt as in drop to console as in push ctrl+alt+f[1-6]
<nightrid3r> wizzer no blank disk in drive ?
<Magellan> fow: Same thing but your "mv" would leave the user still thinking xorg.conf was modifiable in /etc/X11 when infact the one in the root dir (if he or she is root) would be the used configuration!
<wizzer> yeah i have a blank one
<bn43> I'm about to receive a mobo with the intel x3100 graphics chip (945G) and been reading that some run compiz ok and others not
<wizzer> and the drop down menu says it is chosen
<bn43> can anyone comment?
<fow> Magellan, what?
<Ashok_> X -configure && cat /root/xorg.conf.new > /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ashok_> all as one line?
<weebit> nightrid3r: a real graphics card is a plus on my list would like to keep the price around the 700 dollar range if at all possible.
<lithixium> bn43, I can Compiz on an Intel 845GM gfx chip, so x3100 should work
<Geek`N`Proud> Ashok_, yep
<ScottG489> lithixium: Ah thats true. Yea some plugins like mouse gestures or something would really be helpful. I have'nt heard too much about greasemonkey though.
<fow> bn43, Compiz runs excellent, but I have stability issues
<Geek`N`Proud> though you can do it on two if you like Ashok_
<lithixium> bn43, s/can/ran
<Magellan> fow: yes, the mv would be better in that case.
<guntbert> bn43: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<nightrid3r> weebit desktop or laptop
<fow> bn43, I'm on an x86_64 and want to try it on x86, because I think it'll work better on x86
<Geek`N`Proud> after that reboot and see if GDM works properlty
<bn43> guntbert: ok cool
<weebit> nightrid3r: desktop
<Ashok_> geek: thanks, rebooting
<meshuggah> hello guntbert
<ScottG489> lithixium: I hip that Chrome will fix all those problems since I'm just using prism right now since Chrome isnt out for Linux yet.
<bn43> fow: yes I will be running on x86
<ScottG489> lithixium: hope*
<weebit> nightrid3r: need no monitor I dont think i have one i hope that will work
<nightrid3r> weebit dell has some offers
<fow> no real need to reboot when you're using GNU/Linux
<guntbert> bon soir, meshuggah :)
<meshuggah> :))
<fow> bn43, hopefully it'll run better for you then, but it really runs well
<rootrot> martin_ why would you post a link in a linux chat that dosent even run under linux?
<Ashok_> geek: after rebooting i still have a white screen with random black bars instead of login screen
<weebit> nightrid3r: where i looked high and low there they must of hid them
<slide> What controls the Alt-Tab program switcher? Are there any settings for it?
<rootrot> post a link to a gaem that dosent run under linux^
<Magellan> fow: Oh, ive made a completely new source-commander package handler, random dir usage, fully scriptable but well contained etc. Man and woman i rule!
<baz> whats the app that people have on their desktop that shows bandwidth and cpu and ram and stuff
<genii-around> weebit: system76 or Dell
<bn43> fow: funny - no-one on the forums has said it runs without problems - thats what got me worried
<nightrid3r> weebit they used to have them
<fow> bn43, but caveat: you will need xf86-video-intel-2.6.1 (I'm not sure what the package is called in apt, something like xorg-xserver-video-intel), mesa 7.3 (it's like two or three packages in apt), and Linux 2.6.28 with GEM enabled (enable DRM and i915 support)
<fow> baz, one of them is conky
<bn43> fow: u running intrepid right?
<PoPpiLLs> baz conky
<fow> baz, another is torsmo, which conky is based on
<fow> I think there's at least one more
<fow> bn43, I'm running Gentoo :D
<FloodBot2> fow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fow> I'm in here asking for help for a friend running Ubuntu
<guntbert> baz: look for system-monitor
<Magellan> foo, bar, baz ?
<Magellan> I love this! :=)
<bn43> lol!
<nightrid3r> weebit if you live near belgium i can build a quadcore system for that price
<Magellan> TskEhum,OmgStfu :=)
<Myrtti> !language | Magellan
<ubottu> Magellan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Magellan> rtfm
<fow> Does anyone know where to get libGL.so for use with an ATI Radeon card? My friend has the right packages installed but no libGl.so
<baz> in windows i used to have a very simple app called netmeter that sat in the system tray that did nothing but show me live up/down bandwidth being used - i didn't have to click on it or anything it was just a small transparent window sitting there cleanly... whats the closest ubuntu/linux app to that - conky still?
<guntbert> Magellan: whats up?
<Magellan> Get rid of the lame bots... I would do better sleeping
<Magellan> :=)
<wizzer> this is relevent o my interests too, baz
<wizzer> to*
<lithixium> baz, Conky will do that, or something like Screenlets or GDesklets for GNOME, or KDE 4's plasmoids
<Myrtti> baz: there's plenty of little applets in gnome and other environments that does that
<Magellan> guntbert: Im getting yellow flags for nothings. However, i have constructed a new era in computings. Not that this channel would be interrested but... anyway, its rather cool
<guntbert> baz: you can add a system-monitor-applet to your panel, that does just what you want
<weebit> nightrid3r sorry live in the States
<guntbert> Magellan: you are being off topic - please take it elsewhere
<Myrtti> Magellan: this channel is for strictly support issues, so we ask you to keep the other stuff to other channels, like #ubuntu-offtopic
<Magellan> guntbert: Any chanse that Jaunty will be released before June or whatever... fujitsu computers like amilo wont run on either 8.04 or 8.10
<nightrid3r> weebit check small local whitebox vendor they can build custom system very cheap
<Myrtti> Magellan: also, we ask the users of this channel to mind common netiquette as this channel is very popular among different people from different cultures
<baz> guntbert, i just added it but it doesn't show kb/s just % used
<Magellan> Myrtti: Do you have an ubuntu-upstream ?
<Myrtti> Magellan: Jaunty will be published in April.
<lithixium> Myrtti, is "ass" allowed :P
<Myrtti> lithixium: preferably not.
<Magellan> Myrtti: Better, please speed it up. I require it in march
<weebit> nightrid3r: so local is the way to go?
<Myrtti> Magellan: too bad
<guntbert> baz: yeah, thats true, but for me its ok :)
<Magellan> Myrtti: However, you do not know me :=)
<Magellan> Lets see when its launched.. its much better this Jaunty
<nightrid3r> weebit you can just by case mobo proc ... and build it or ask someone to do it
<Myrtti> Magellan: and you don't know me. Was there anything else Ubuntu support related you wanted to ask/discuss?
<tom_eats_lives> need help installed mob lock now msn / pidgin blocked here my /etc/moblock/moblock.conf ive  http://pastebin.com/m7ba42317 opened all msn port no idea what im doing wrong .
<tom_eats_lives> mob block*
<maxhax> hi
<nightrid3r> weebit it will lower the price: HP uses run of the mill MSI boards so pocket the price diff.
<Magellan> Myrtti: There are tops 3-5 better skilled people on GNU/Linux in this channel. I hope yournt asking me to leave, are you ?
<Myrtti> Magellan: I'm asking you to stick to the topic, either help others or state your problem with ubuntu - offtopic is to be kept on other channels
<maxhax> max@max-desktop:~$ rmmod pcspkr
<maxhax> ERROR: Removing 'pcspkr': Operation not permitted
<maxhax> what shoudl i do?
<naftilos76> how do i get the server protocol with a controller's definition (http:// or https://) ???
<Myrtti> maxhax: use sudo?
<nickrud> maxhax, use    sudo modprobe -r
<fow> maxhax, prepend "sudo" without quotes
<tom_eats_lives> need help installed mob bock now msn / pidgin blocked here my /etc/moblock/moblock.conf ive  http://pastebin.com/m7ba42317 opened all MSN port no idea what i'm doing wrong .
<maxhax> ok
<Pixels> how can I totally remove Openoffice and all its files?
<naftilos76> how do i get the server protocol within a controller's definition (http:// or https://) ???
<Pixels> naftilos76, with ease
<nightrid3r> is this server lagging or is it just me
<Pixels> nightrid3r, just you
<Pixels> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Pixels> :-)
<nightrid3r> Pixels nice :)
<Pixels> how can I totally remove Openoffice and all its files?
<willberg> I was wondering if anyone could tell me if there is a way to save my current X configuration back to xorg.conf. I know it's all done by autodetect nowadays, but sometimes (for "no" reason) my dual-screen setup fails. I'd like to have a manual, working xorg.conf I can use in these cases. Any help appreciated!
<Pixels> nightrid3r, any ideas plz?
<naftilos76> Pixels - that's good! and the method would be???
<alesan> hey is latest version of evolution able to connect to exchange 2007 and get the calendar functions etc?
<Pixels> naftilos76, no idea, sorry
<constantine_> xxxx does not appear to be a valid theme...yet it is a gtk 2.0 theme archive
<nickrud> Pixels, use synaptic to search for openoffice , mark all for removal; then run apt-cache autoremove to get rid of any dangling libs
<Pixels> alesan, have u tried it?
<nickworks> trying to access files on an External (a drive from a dead Mac Powerbook G4) - don't have permission to access user's files. If I create an Ubuntu user with the same name and pass as the Mac user, can I access those files?
<Pixels> nickrud, ty :)
<naveen> willberg: copy your xorg.conf and called it xorg.conf.bak.. mess around w/ ur xorg and if u mess up, then just overwrite it w/ ur xorg.conf.bak
<Magellan> Myrtti: A coworker has a fujitsu amilo computer. On the windows side vista / nvidia has great trouble in that the nvidia driver wont run at all so he gets no screensaver or 3D at all. Ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 bahaves the same way however, i have followed traxx and see that Jaunty will probaly use Shared Irq's (Like old and crummy computers used back in the daze)
<naftilos76> how do i get the server protocol within a controller's definition (http:// or https://) ???
<hatter243> nickworks, also needs the same UID
<ellar> willberg: try cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup?
<OIS> I got a US english Ubuntu. how can I change the calender to start weeks with monday ?
<nickrud> Pixels, that's apt-get autoremove , not apt-cache (had just been running a few iterations of it :)
<lextul> join the party for unixtime 1234567890 ... infos here http://www.1234567890day.com/  , irc channel is here ##1234567890
<guntbert> !repeat | naftilos76
<ubottu> naftilos76: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nickworks> hatter - any how-to info?
<fow> spam \o/
<nightrid3r> nickworks prob not, you'll laso need the proper userid (numeric)
<lextul> join the party for unixtime 1234567890 ... infos here http://www.1234567890day.com/  , irc channel is here ##1234567890
<nightrid3r> !help lextul
<Magellan> Myrtti: That would solve that issue. I see theres a war going on between the hardware makers today
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help lextul
<nickrud> Magellan, #ubuntu+1 is the jaunty channel
<tom_eats_lives> need help installed mob bock now msn / pidgin blocked here my /etc/moblock/moblock.conf ive  http://pastebin.com/m7ba42317 opened all MSN port no idea what i'm doing wrong .
<willberg> naveen: Thanks naceen and ellar, I can backup my xorg just fine, but no real data is even stored in there any more as far as I can see... just a basic conf and all the rest is autodetected. I'd like to save my settings post-auto-detection back to a file
<nickworks> hatter / nightrider - user was primary account, so I assume 0
<nightrid3r> !help | lextul
<ubottu> lextul: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Magellan> nickrud: thx
<nightrid3r> hmmm
<doc`> ok, have a wireless card that isnt working
<doc`> in windows it is some ralink card
<johan12> hi all. got a problem. usally running xubuntu 8.10 bu tried another linux-distro on an another partition, when i didn't need it anymore i just deleted the partition. now my comp cant find any os or grub :S currently chatting from xubuntu live cd
<doc`> but its hard finding out exactly which card it is
<guntbert> !enter | doc`
<ubottu> doc`: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ellar> willberg: i don't unterstand. did you edit the xorg manually?
<doc`> sorry
<nightrid3r> doc` did you update your install, ralink works in the latest kernel
<Pixels> nickrud, heh ok, apt-get autoremove
<doc`> yes
<doc`> i have a Asus CS5111, tried finding out exactly what wireless card there is but cant find it
<nightrid3r> doc` whats the exact type of ralink
<willberg> ellar: No, my xorg is as The Team made it, basically empty. It stays that way even after I set up my dual screen config - I assume it's just all done by auto detection and that's why it's so sparse in there. What I'd like to do is populate it with my actual config, to override the autodection (bvecause sometimes it goes awry)
<baz> how can i find out what version of an app apt-get is about to give me?
<constantine_> sweet thanks for the help
<doc`> as I said, can
<Pixels> nickrud, I did as you suggested, but it also started removing evolution, firefox etc :(  why?
<tom_eats_lives> need help installed mob bock now msn / pidgin blocked here my /etc/moblock/moblock.conf ive  http://pastebin.com/m7ba42317 opened all MSN port no idea what i'm doing wrong .
<doc`> bah, hate the us keyboards
<nickrud> Pixels, you may have gotten down too far ..  a sec while I compare
<doc`> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9075715&type=product&id=1218016140886 that is my computer but i cant locate the exact wireless card thats in it
<willberg> johan12: I'm 90% sure that there's a way to install grub or lilo from the live CD, but I don't know off the top of my head. Google 'install Grub' or somesuch, and it should auto-detect where your installs are
<nightrid3r> doc` maybe check the asus or ralink site for new drivers
<Pixels> nickrud, all I did was select all the openoffice fields and now its removing volution, firefox etc :(
<cousin_luigi> hello
<doc`> ralink has some drivers, but im not sure as to install them
<rufneck> heeey, just switched to ubuntu.. need to download mp3's to make a cd.. what should i use to get em
<ellar> willberg: i dont know why you would backup your xorg.conf when it's basically empty??
<cousin_luigi> is there a simple way to switch to 64 bit?
<mrcoodles> im getting a bad dns server from the vmware dhcp on ubuntu server . i changed /etc/resolv.conf manually but whenever i restart it overwrites my change. permanent fix?
<doc`> very new to ubuntu
<guntbert> !grub | johan12
<ubottu> johan12: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yownanymous> cousin_luigi: nope
<redvamp128> baz: you could check at packages should be the same version that is available through apt should be the same on that site... Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search <http://packages.ubuntu.com/>
<cousin_luigi> yownanymous: so I'll have to reinstall everything from scratch?:(
<yownanymous> cousin_luigi: Very probably
<nightrid3r> doc` its going to be hard helping if we don't know the exact ralink type you have
<usser> johan12, boot into livecd mount the root partition of your hdd that you want to install grub to: sudo mount /dev/sd[number] /mnt and run grub-install sudo grub-install --root-directory /mnt /dev/sd[number]
<rufneck> ..
<willberg> ellar: I want to populate it with my settings (i.e. fill out the Screens section, etc.) from the current working config that I'm using. So that when autodetection stops working, I have the config safe. I thought there might be a write_config_to_file I coudl use or something
<doc`> i understand that but i dont know how to find out exactly what type of card i have
<nightrid3r> doc` try sudo lshw in a terminal
<mrcoodles> im getting a bad dns server from the vmware dhcp on ubuntu server . i changed /etc/resolv.conf manually but whenever i restart it overwrites my change. permanent fix?
<usser> johan12, err grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sd[number] sorry
<baz> redvamp128, thank you, someone suggested apt-cache show [package name] and that worked too
<burkmat> mrcoodles, Reconfigure the dhcp?
<usser> mrcoodles, add override to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<baz> how come people use apt-get when aptitude is apparently prefered?
<ellar> willberg: so your current xorg is working as desired. Do you want to edit it or to backup it?
<nightrid3r> baz if we know the exact pakage name its faster
<fatbrain_t> Strange thing, if I boot windows xp and then reboot into ubuntu, my network interface is unable to get the dhcp lease... worked pre-8.10. (I have to disconnect the network cable for a few minutes or release the lease before I reboot from my windows machine)
<mrcoodles> usser: thanks.
<nickrud> I hate it when people disappear
<RizR> hi everyone. I'm running 8.10 with dual-head using twinview. I'm upgrading my display card from geforce 5200 to geforce 7800gtx. using nvidia driver. what do i need to do/change?
<usser> RizR, nothing as long as you going nvidia to nvidia
<weebit> lookie:  Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) 64 Bit Linux
<weebit> Core 2 Duo E7300 2.66 GHz FSB 1066 MHz L2 3 MB
<RizR> usser: I see my xorg.conf has Geforce FX 5200 written infront of boardname in device section. is it not going to be confused about that?
<johan12> usser: "mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/disk"
<weebit> 4 GB - 2 x 2 GB - DDR 2 - 800 MHz
<weebit> 512 MB ATI Radeon 4550 PCI-Express x16 GDDR3
<weebit> 500 GB SATA II 300 Mbps - 7200 RPM 32MB Buffer
<weebit> CD-RW / DVD-RW
<weebit> Logitech Internet 350 Desktop
<FloodBot2> weebit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pixels> nickrud, it removed evolution, firefox and even xchat. I just had to reinstall xchat lol :P  what happened?  all i wanted removed was openoffice
<weebit> thats it all there is
<dp> can someone tell me why the eclipse package (any of the 15 or so) need junit, libtomcat, antlr, gcj, etc?
<usser> johan12, its mounted already? hm... you sure thats the partition
<alesan> Pixels, well with ubuntu 7.10 it was not possible.
<willberg> ellar: lol sorry, I know what I'm doing is slightly non-intuative. My current xorg is working, I would like to back it up. just doing a cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup isn't enough, as that file only has a skeleton configuration in it. I would like to save my configuration as Xorg has auto-set-it-up.
<johan12> usser: yes, all my files there
<nickrud> Pixels, somewhere you marked a lower level lib for removal that those packaged depended upon. When I went to uninstall openoffice, I only lost some language support packages
<doc`> nightrid3r http://pastebin.com/m698a893b, but doesnt give me any more info
<doc`> unless i dont know how to read it
<nightrid3r> doc` link doesn't work
<doc`> hmm it does work for me
<martin_> fuuu
<quentusrex> I have vlc player playing a video... And I have xchat open. How do I give the video cpu priority?
<doc`> http://pastebin.com/m698a893b that doesnt work for you nightrid3r ?
<guntbert> doc`: that cannot be all,  there is much more
<doc`> yes but not on network
<doc`> i could paste everything tho
<eqemu> anyone know the command to check my current kernel version?
<Flare183> eqemu: uname -a
<bazhang> uname -r
<boot_loop> great thanks a lot
<Flare183> boot_loop: np
<daniella_> hello
<doc`> http://pastebin.com/m3e1b36ab that is everything from sudo lshw
<guntbert> doc`: right you are, I misread :)
<Flare183> !hi | daniella_
<ubottu> daniella_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<daniella_> alllo les nono
<Flare183> !english | daniella_
<ubottu> daniella_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<BM8270> hello. installation of 8.10 completes without problems... logon screen comes up...  but gnome doesn't load... the whole thing stops at a black screen with a mouse pointer.
<daniella_> i do not speak black language
<nightrid3r> doc` try lspci
<weebit> Ubuntu 8.10  <<<----that is a older version?
<saurabh> if a directory has these permissions, drwxr-s---           what does it mean
<abarai_renji> hi, when i'm doing updates, an error msg occured "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220". what's that error mean?
<Flare183> weebit: nope
<saurabh> i  am trying to cd in that directory but in vain
<bazhang> weebit, that is current version
<weebit> I thought they was at 10
<martin_> hi any one can doo that
<nightrid3r> abarai_renji install the ppa gpg-key
<weebit> where did i get that idea from hmm
<Flare183> !intrepid | weebit
<ubottu> weebit: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<peter_bz> Hello all, what would you say is the most asked question by people who have just moved to ubuntu?
<bazhang> martin_, do what
<Magellan> mneptok in channel "ubuntu+1" just banned some of your upstream suppliers. Do we needs to rethink this or what ?
<martin_> pls ubuntu pastebin link
<Flare183> !pastebin | martin_
<daniella_> qui parle en francais ici
<ubottu> martin_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nightrid3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com after that you paste the link here
<Flare183> !fr | daniella_
<ubottu> daniella_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nickrud> Magellan, #ubuntu-ops
<ellar> willberg: ok, got the sense of your question now but don't know how to do it sorry
<weebit> so cool that place offeres the new realese and not the old one  :)
<abarai_renji> nigtrid3r, how do i do that. btw thanks for the attention
<martin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117859/
<martin_> hi
<doc`> 03:00.0 Network controller: RaLink Device 0781 from lspci
<nightrid3r> abarai_renji look at the ppa site there's instructions there
<Jockeo> Which of the many ".flv download" plugins for FireFox can you recommend?
<Jufis> How come I always have to go to the keyboard settings and disable and re-enable "key presses repeat when the key is held down" option after restart to get it to work?
<peter_bz> any ideas at all? apart from the "how do I get dvds to play?"
<nightrid3r> doc` thats all it say for the ralink?
<doc`> yes
<Geek`N`Proud> !flgrx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flgrx
<Geek`N`Proud> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BM8270> ok i will paste my message with more details in the pastebin..
<OllyDBG> HAPPY 1234567890 DAY - JOIN ##1234567890 TO CELEBRATE :-)))
<willberg> ellar: Gah, I figured that it's kinda a crazy thing to do. In that case, I don't suppose you know how to fix the actual problem then? After no changes in configuration, sometimes when I try and use second monitor or TV out, my X goes crazy, causes computer to die. Can't restart X, can't use terminals, have to Raise Tiny Elephants etc. When I set it to clone mode, laptop panel is fine, but crazy corruption on second screen. Looks like
<willberg> some memory is shared or something stupid like that. Drives me nuts! Have to reinstall once a week!
<Flare183> !ops | OllyDBG
<ubottu> OllyDBG: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<savvas> Flare183: don't worry, it's a "geek" number :)
<Flare183> savvas: Yeah I know, I am one
<martin_> i have a lottt off post here heeelp
<talntid> msg jblack yo :)
<Flare183> talntid: ???
<talntid> do'h
<BM8270> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117860/
<talntid> forgot the /
<Doonz> hey guys, if im using software raid (mdadm) and i pull out a failed drive and put a new one in what do i have to do so that drive is seen?
<martin_> help fast http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f549a2b99
<johan12> everything working as it should, thank's guys!
<martin_> edit my frist please
<abarai_renji> nigtrid3r, what's the URL?
<Flare183> BM8270: Do you know how to "stop" gdm from the terminal?
<martin_> is a report from samba
<martin_> comon
<Flare183> !enter | martin_
<ubottu> martin_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<martin_> sorry ubottu
<cchildress> hi everyone. i'm trying to get a digitizer tablet to work. it's recognized, but when I'm enabling it in Gimp for an input device it says "State: Device not available: Permission denied."  What do I need to do?
<savvas> BM8270: did you upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<alesan> Flare183, I am curious, do you have a duty shift as semi-op in this channel? how does one get involved?
<nightrid3r> doc` hmm there's only 3 kernel modules for pci cards
<Flare183> alesan: See my PM
<redvamp128> Flare183: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<doc`> just try one?
 * Doonz is
<baz> conky is great, thanks Myrtti, fow, PoPpiLLs
<alesan> Flare183, PM?
<Doonz> hey guys, if im using software raid (mdadm) and i pull out a failed drive and put a new one in what do i have to do so that drive is seen?
<Flare183> alesan: Private Message
<nightrid3r> doc` theres for 2400 2500 and 61 model
<Flare183> redvamp128: Yeap that the command to stop gdm
<savvas> alesan: you mean how to become an operator? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam
<willberg> cchildress: does it work if you start gimp as root? (i.e. in a terminal   sudo gimp-2.6 )
<doc`> i know it is a 802.11n card
<baz> it would be nice to have just the bandwidth in kb/s visible at all times in the tray - is this possible?
<alesan> Flare183, that sounds so "forum-ish" I generally call it query but nevermind
<illumin8> Hello everyone, i realize my question is a slight matter of opinion, and have read the diffirences in the distros, but which version of ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10 would be a wiser choice for a new linux user?
<martin_> tnx I upgrade samba
<nightrid3r> doc` ow i don't think there's much support for N type cards :(
<martin_> :)
<willberg> baz: I think that there is a gnome applet for that, right click on a gnome bar and choose add to panel and have a look
<dave460> hi there guys, has any1 installed ubuntu over fedora and found a way to get back in fedora??
<Flare183> alesan: oh sorry
<ardchoille> illumin8: 8.04 is a LTS release - supported longer and possibly more stable
<nightrid3r> doc` so i guess ndiswrapper with windows driver is the way to go at the moment
<Silver> Joe Smith
<illumin8> ardchoille, will i be missing much by going with 8.04?
<baz> willberg, u are thinking of the sys monitor applet - which comes close - except that it shows it in % rather than kb/s... why the hell %!!!
<doc`> care to explain how to do that?
<ardchoille> illumin8: Not really
<Silver> Hey guys, what's up?
<illumin8> ardchoille, my thanks :)
<Silver> can I ask question?
<Flare183> !ask | Silver
<ubottu> Silver: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ardchoille> illumin8: I have found that the LTS releases are quite nice
<nightrid3r> doc` sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Silver> ok
<willberg> baz: haha you're right, damn...
<macd_> illumin8, being a new user, I dont think either version will present or take away any challenges in learning Linux, however the LTS version are supported longer, and tend to be more stable (however not as cutting edge)
<Silver> Why does runescape HD not works unless i waggle the mouse a lot?
<Silver> It freezes when I hold the mouse still.
<Latkah> would ndiswrapper be easier to install then madwif drivers?
<kaptengu> ##1234567890
<willberg> Silver: which version of java do you have? The Sun one?
<DIFH-ice1oot> Latkah: no
<Silver> yes
<nightrid3r> Latkah ndiswrapper has nothing to do with madwifi
<jacekowski> join ##1234567890
<savvas> !offtopic | kaptengu
<ubottu> kaptengu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<redvamp128> kaptengu:  why are you counting seconds and where did that come from?
<kaptengu> 700 and counting
<Droopsta915> Can someone help me with my vbox, IM getting this message.
<Droopsta915> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<Flare183> !ot | jacekowski
<ubottu> jacekowski: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<willberg> Silver: Have you tried downloading the file rather than running it from the site (sorry, I'm not sure if that's something they still do, it's been about 6 years since I played)
<mg> Can anyone guide me on setting up INX in virtualbox?
<DVA5912> Is their an emulator i can download to emulate Pocket PC 2002?
<jacekowski> Flare183: that's linux related
<jacekowski> Flare183: unix timestamp to be precose
<jacekowski> precise*
<kaptengu> redvamp128: I am counting users
<BM8270-0> hi back... connection dropped.
<Droopsta915> never mind my 2 year old wont stop crying! damn cry babay
<illumin8> macd_, i am interested in haveing a fast stable system that i can run some games, wine based software (windows type things) and learn to replace them with ubuntu alternatives as i go. would 8.04 function well for this generally (again i realize its specific to the software and user)
<mg> I've downloaded the INX virtual version, I just don't know how to set it up in virtualbox
<Flare183> jacekowski: Yeah but you are just spamming the channel with junk
<Lard|arse> does wubi have a support channel?
<int256> Hai
<BM8270-0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117860/ my gnome getting stuck problem
<savvas> BM8270-0: did you upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<macd_> illumin8, I would be all over 8.04 if I were you, already ;)
<Lard|arse> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<illumin8> macd much apperiacted :)
<int256> how to disconnect and connect to the internet from terminal
<Flare183> int256: sudo dhclient
<redvamp128> kaptengu:  I though you were counting the seconds since unix started lol Unix Lovers to Party Like It's 1234567890 | Gadget Lab from Wired.com <http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2009/02/unix-lovers-to.html>
<KStarFighter> To see is not required
<DVA5912> !pocketpc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pocketpc
<dave460> can anybody point me to a place where i can find help with dual boot??
<savvas> int256: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<Flare183> !dualboot | dave460
<ubottu> dave460: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<int256> savvas: will it reconnect.
<dave460> thanks man
<Flare183> dave460: np
<mg> I downloaded INX virtual machine as a zipped file, I just don't know how to set it up.
<KStarFighter> ubottu !learn this "Im a whale, a whale, a flubber whale plus in not any good at all" :=)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KStarFighter> Futs
<DVA5912> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<savvas> int256: depends on what you mean - if you want to get a new IP, I don't know :)
<DVA5912> not what i wanted
<Lard|arse> ok... let's try asking this: how do i force wubi to install 8.04 instead of 8.10 ?
<willberg> Lard|arse there are older versions of wubi available
<KStarFighter> What a crappy channel to socialize in (As i have ordered this i shall change it to my likings)
<Lard|arse> willberg: so download the latest 8.04 version and use that?
<BM8270-0> i would further add that i did not use wubi.
<willberg> Lard|arse Or try renaming a 8.04 ISO to be an 8.10 iso and trick wubi
<savvas> Lard|arse: why don't you simply install ubuntu 8.04 by booting from the CD?
<Doonz> hey guys, if im using software raid (mdadm) and i pull out a failed drive and put a new one in what do i have to do so that drive is seen?
<ardchoille> KStarFighter: this actually isn't a social channel, it's a support channel
<Lard|arse> i have no cd drive on this laptop
<martin_> :)
<kaptengu> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<willberg> Lard|arse: Why don't you want to use the latest 8.10?
<dave460> Flare183: sorry but I need help with Ubuntu/Fedora dual boot... those links don't seem to cover that
<nightrid3r> Lard|arse try unetbootin
<Flare183> dave460: Sorry, I couldn't/can't help further
<mg> Is there a virtual box channel for linux?
<Lard|arse> willberg: because i currently have 8.10 installed, but after updating, i can no longer connect to the internet with it
<dave460> k, tnx anyway
<redvamp128> mg: yes #vbox
<willberg> Lard|arse Maybe try asking about your internet problem in here! For instance, what is the output of ifconfig  ... although that might be kinda difficult to do if you can't go online and don'e have a second PC with irc  *hits head*
<Lard|arse> willberg: i do, but ti's upstairs and the laptop is downstairs
<savvas> Lard|arse: let me guess.. madwifi wireless driver?
<Lard|arse> savvas: wired internet
<CRZHJP> << anyone decode it?
<Hieronymus> I have quite a simple question. Is it of any use if i download official release torrents with the idea of seeding them? Or are there enough servers?
<savvas> !offtopic | CRZHJP
<ubottu> CRZHJP: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Flare183> !ot | CRZHJP
<Hieronymus> Or is every bit of help welcome?
<willberg> Lard|arse older versions of wubi are here:  http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=198355&package_id=234923
<savvas> woops
<willberg> Lard|arse download one with 8.04 in it's name, the lastest of those ones. And that should set up 8.04 for you and not 8.10
<savvas> Lard|arse: did you check what this command outputs: lspci -nn
<savvas> Lard|arse: you could check where the problem is
<CRZHJP> omg. I go offtopic one time and i get yelled at. This is a really bad day. Im going to go cut my self
<Lard|arse> savvas: i remember reading a couple of days ago on the uupc page that there was a bug with network cards in 8.10
<baz> if my SWAP is always at 0% used... does that mean I'm awesome?
<Lard|arse> CRZHJP: you may want to remember that this channel is logged, so be careful what you say
<KDE4000> lol
<Flare183> CRZHJP: Yes, and please just to keep what you same family friendly
<Flare183> !lol | KDE4000
<ubottu> KDE4000: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<CRZHJP> Thats it. Wheres the blade.
<CRZHJP> /quit
<will_> Can anyone recommend a simple but powerful text editor for Gnome, roughly akin to Kate? I'm trying to avoid installing all the KDE crunk - and Kate depends on it
<will_> Gedit seems clunky in comparison to Kate, sadly
<Lard|arse> will_: hmm...
<illumin8> How can i tell which version of the Nvidia accelerated grapics drivers (96, 173, 177) are best for my system. It currently recommends 177?
<savvas> will_: gedit with gedit-plugins or scribes
<Myrtti> will_: you do know that you can add features to gedit with plugins?
<bolting> I cant get the package manager to list a package that others say they can list, in this case it is kvm, which shows up when i used a live cd. What can i do? and con someone tell me the number of packaes listed when they choose all? I get 26199.
<will_> Myrtti: I did not
<Evilrick> I got a problem with 8.04 HH, as of a few weeks ago my removable media stopped automounting. MMC cards USB disks and the CD rom drive. I can still mount them manually with sudo mount so its not a hardware issue. If I log into Gnome as root then the automounting works. I have checked my settings in gconf-editor and the settings in my user administration tool. Any Ideas? here are my subsystem...
<Evilrick> ...logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/117863/
<redvamp128> baz: sometimes swap is not used depending on how much memory is installed and the type of processor- though from what I have seen mine just uses a mere 100mb when under heavy load-- like 10 tabs open in firefox-- compiz on and pidgin (933mhz PII with 256mb of memory)
<rakudave> will_: try geany
<Lard|arse> will_: i actually agree about clunky... earlier versions were better, i think, as you could configure more stuff without having to find where the config files where
<baz> redvamp128, thats the machine u are using!
<savvas> will_: what do you mean clunky?
<Myrtti> Evilrick: log into gnome as *root*?
<redvamp128> baz: yes
<baz> redvamp128, 'ol school - i like it :)
<Myrtti> Evilrick: how do you login to gnome as *root*?
<baz> redvamp128, how's vista run on it :)
<ardchoille> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Evilrick> Myrtti: yeah I enable administrator login and logged on as root to see if it would help, and it does
<savvas> Myrtti: what do you need to do as root?
<will_> savvas: Kate had a very clean and slick UI, good code highlighting and dialogs. It seems to have more of the basic features than Gedit. That said, it's been a couple of years since I used Gedit, so I might give it a spin
<Myrtti> Evilrick: right...
<redvamp128> baz: can't complain at the price picked it up for free -- (2 of them) after main rig got stolen...  only put in a 20$ Geforce4 Mx4000
<Myrtti> savvas: forget it
<Lard|arse> ardchoille: not strictly true... there are ways to make a root password, but i think that they are beyond the scope of this channel
<ardchoille> Lard|arse: They are
<swivel_>  /server irc.electric.net
<savvas> will_: gedit-plugins give an extra beauty to gedit, be sure to install that package :)
<Lard|arse> i'm also not about to say how, as it's generally not recommended
<will_> Lard|arse: Gedit doesn't seem to be configured as a developer's text editor. I'll give it a go, though
<will_> savvas: Thank you! That may make all the difference
<baz> redvamp128, i'm running a core i7 with 6gb of DDR3 and 1TB RAID5 disk
<winn_> Has anyone had their wireless broadband card stop working in the past week or so?
<baz> redvamp128, just built it, wanted to tell someone :)
<alesan> Myrtti, see my PM
<illumin8> To manually set a password for the root user, type in the following in the shell:
<illumin8> sudo passwd
<Myrtti> illumin8: or then again, not
<ardchoille> !supportroot | illumin8
<ubottu> illumin8: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Myrtti> alesan: haven't seen anything from you
<bolting> so anyone got any ideas as to why i am getting this?
<illumin8> oh im so sorry :(
<alesan> Myrtti, yeah wait
<Lard|arse> savvas: going back to the command you said... think it was lscpi -nn ... i'd have top reboot back into ubuntu to do it, could you tell me waht i'm looking for?
<Lard|arse> illumin8: that's why i wasn't about to say it
<will_> How do I get GTK applications running under Root to share my user's theme?
<Scunizi> Myrtti: alesan you can't pm unless you're register on freenode
<Scunizi> *registered
<alesan> Myrtti, anyway, I think it is important to set a root pwd. I'll tell my horror story.
<illumin8> i didnt realize it was taboo knowledge :(
<alesan> Scunizi, I am registered
<Myrtti> alesan: how about you don't
<redvamp128> baz: with 6 gigs only time it should ever need to use the swap is a save when you put it in hibernation.
<baz> anyone have a cool conky config they wanna give me?
<Scunizi> alesan: maybe Myrtti isn't
<Myrtti> Scunizi: maybe I am
<Lard|arse> baz: conky?
<Duff> ADminstrator?
<will_> savvas: No code-folding in Gedit?
<Duff> =0
<Scunizi> Myrtti: probably are.. just didn't know . .. just 2 cents.. sorry for butting in
<baz> redvamp128, well unless i have lots of crap going on no? Like multiple VMs, many progs open and such?
<alesan> in few words, if your hdd has errors (due to defective hdd or power loss etc) the system will hang at boot asking for root password
<fu1crum> my goodness... ##1234567890 is insane
<Duff> pliz
<redvamp128> baz: though it could also be used sometimes when using wine.. that I have noticed a bit of use when it tries to render DX8 applictions
<alesan> and you will not be able to solve without a live cd or similar
<baz> Lard|arse, yeah, cool app: http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<savvas> will_: ah.. no, unfortunately not :) try geany or scite
<alesan> I had to ship my mother a boot cd from USA to Italy to let her boot again, spend a lot of money on telephone instructions how to do etc
<Lard|arse> will_: from google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516193
<will_> savvas: Cheers. Basically I'm looking for a Textmate analog :)
<winn_> Has anyone had their wireless broadband card stop working in the past week or so?
<savvas> Lard|arse: basically, anything that says "Unknown" in the list it outputs
<Myrtti> Evilrick: in my humble opinion you've hosed your system now. Using any operating system that's connected to the internet as *root* is a major security threat.
<Mood> there is a bug with NetworkManager Applet 0.7.0
<Mood> and it's a fairly big bug
<Lard|arse> savvas: ok... i'll look
<Jo1> I don't see a "Menus & Toolbars" item in my System Preferences [Gnome] menu.  How do I put it there?
<savvas> Lard|arse: what I'm thinking is that ubuntu doesn't detect your ethernet
<innociv> When i make a user, say adduser joe, is that user automatically added to group joe?
<redvamp128> Jo1:  To get a menu-- right click on the task bar and choose add to panel menus.
<Lard|arse> savvas: you mean it stopped detecting it sometime between me installing the updates and me reinstaling after the updates?
<innociv> as i see the group folders made are that user name for the group
<Lard|arse> innociv: yes... i don't understand why, but debian (and debian derivatives like ubuntu) do this)
<innociv> so if i want a user to have group priveledges to those folders/files made by joe, i just put put user jill into group joe?
<innociv> centos does it too iirc
<savvas> Lard|arse: you mean it was working before? then I don't know :)
<Lard|arse> i think (but i'm not sure) that you should make a seperate group, and make them both part of the group... but as i don't really have much expeience with user groups, i may well be wrong
<Lard|arse> savvas: it was working when i installed the updates... part of those updates was a new kernel version, though, which is why i restarted
<Lard|arse> that reminds me... one thing i didn't try was booting from the previous kernel version
<Lard|arse> savvas: trying that now
<freq18hz> 1234567890
<Dolo> Is there a way to have differnt wallpapers and shortcuts on seprate virtual desktops
<PleXuS> anyone in here using ovirt on ubuntu?
<miked595> http://www.1234567890day.com/
<benste> All my Vbox clients stopped using my internet connection after installtion of LTSP with DHCP3 - what can I do?
<doc`> ok finally after some googling i came up with this site https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/210725 , and the drivers from http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html might work, but how do i install them?
<pineapple> savvas: this is kinda strange... it's working in 2.6.27-9-generic but not in 2.6.27-11-generic
<pineapple> savvas: oops, posbibly confusing as i'm using a different name
<savvas> hehe
<Jo1> @redvamp128: thank you.  do you know if there is a way to adjust the properties of the Gnome panel?  Mine only reaches part way across the display and i can't move or stretch it.
<savvas> lard|arse: you're using 8.10 with 2.6.27-9-generic kernel now?
<lard|arse> savvas: one thing i did notice when booting up, was a message that was shown just before X started
<lard|arse> savvas: yes
<redvamp128> Jo1:  yes
<Xamusk> has anyone been able to configure an AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint touchpad in Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<sundar> hi.question regarding dell-mini UNR custom launcher.It is open source,but i dont know where it is hosted?i could find the generic open source version at wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR. yelp!
<freq18hz> excuse me, but why was I kicked?
<savvas> lard|arse: can you post the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com of this command: sudo lspci -nnv
<Dgrillo>  hi every one
<benste> Question ! - All my Vbox clients stopped using my internet connection after installtion of LTSP with DHCP3 - what can I do?
<redvamp128> Jo1:  right click on the panel- choose properties then exand
<ximo> Hi, I`m having problems when I password protect my screen saver or lock my session, then my password can`t unlock it, I`m using 8.10
<int256> Ubuntu is very very slow in downloading from internet
<Xamusk> I can't get double fingers tap = middle button
<Jo1> @﻿redvamp128 OK.
<heatmzzr_> How do I extract a file in gui, permissions wont let me?
<pizdets> anyone know what people who post wanted ads mean by UNIX, exactly? are they looking for linux/freebsd or what
<int256> i downloaded the same files in Windows XP and Ubuntu 8.10
<int256> in XP  get 200-229kb/sec in ubuntu 16-26kb/sec
<LePHiSTO> http://coolepochcountdown.com/
<dee25> IM HAVING PROBLEM CHANGING MY RESOLUTION TO 1204X768
<int256> this is why i hate ubuntu
<dee25> IM STUCK AT 800X600
<freq18hz> excuse me, but why was I kicked?
<Naisel> heatmzzr what kind of file
<ardchoille> LePHiSTO: Please don't paste links like that here
<Jo1> ﻿@﻿redvamp128, expand is checked, but size did not change. only browser windows open appeared separately.
<Naisel> you can extract a file in you terminal
<heatmzzr_> Naisel:tar.bz2
<Hieronymus> Just configure your stuff right.
<Dgrillo>   hi  i'm using 8.10  and i have a dual monitor pc, i need to run some applications  in the principal monitor and others in the secondary, but  always get the principal  in the wrong place,  and i need to change them
<Hieronymus> In Ubuntu I download faster.
<Naisel> tar -jvf file
<Scunizi> int256: what you hate is the propiatory nature of the drivers for your specific nic card that doesn't want to work well with reverse engineered drivers on linux..
<int256> Scunizi: oh, then the windows is best.
<Scunizi> int256: I don't know how you got that out of what I said .. but no.. buy a better supported nic card..
<Evilrick> Myrtti: Everyone on my case about root. I logged on as root to check teh automount issue. then logged off and here I am connected to the interweb as !root.
<heatmzzr_> Naisel: ima noob. What do I type in terminal to extract the files in another directory>
<lard|arse> savvas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117874/ is the output to that command; the message before X loaded (viewed by doing crtl+alt+f8) is [  70.062114] pan0: Dropping NETIF_F_UFO since no NETIF_F_HW_CSUM feature.
<Myrtti> Evilrick: consider yourself lucky then. Logging in as root in the graphical environment can make certain file permissions to such a state that using them as a normal user is impossible.
<illumin8> int256 have you tried disabling ipv6?
<Naisel> easy you type in your terminal #cd directory then extract the file
<heatmzzr_> isnt there a way to switch to root in gui and move and extract files?????
<heatmzzr_> oh ok
<Naisel> heatmzzr you done
<illumin8> int256, this website has some information that may help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202838
<heatmzzr_> na. what was the specific command to extract the tar.bz2?
<Evilrick> tar -jxvf file.tar.bz2
<lard|arse> heatmzzr_: tar -xvjf filenam
<adamb_>  #linux
<adamb_> err
<sisapinusa> hey
<lard|arse> heatmzzr_: replace the j with a z for tar.gz
<ximo> Anyone know why this happens?  can`t unlock session or password protected screensaver
<adamb_> You guys ready for unix timestamp to be 1234567890 in 5 minutes?
<ximo> is this a bug?
<Evilrick> -zx is for gzip -jx is for bz2
<gradin> anybody know how i can get intrepid to work with skype?
<redvamp128> Jo1:  hrm if you take a screenshot and paste at www.imagebin.ca so I can see the what you are talking about
<Evilrick> I got a problem with 8.04 HH, as of a few weeks ago my removable media stopped automounting. MMC cards USB disks and the CD rom drive. I can still mount them manually with sudo mount so its not a hardware issue. If I log into Gnome as root then the automounting works. I have checked my settings in gconf-editor and the settings in my user administration tool. Any Ideas? here are my subsystem...
<Evilrick> ...logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/117863/
<Naisel> lard|arse is a bz2
<Naisel> no tar.gz
<pepperjack> ximo: capslock? :)
<ximo> jaja, no is not that
<lard|arse> Naisel: i know, i saw the question :-)
<Naisel> ok
<lard|arse> ximo: it it using the ubuntu live cd?
<ximo> no, I am a proud full Ubuntu user
<ximo> me and my dell are very happy with it
<savvas> lard|arse: weird, I have an ethernet card with the same driver/kernel module and it was working fine in 8.10
<lard|arse> savvas: is it an MSI wind?
<foolz> does anyone know if there is a way to alter firefox bookmark sidebar behavior, so that I have to double-click on a bookmark to activate it, instead of single-clicking?
<foolz> the firefox channel seems dead, which is why I thought I'd give it a shot here
<Dgrillo> hi  i'm using 8.10  and i have a dual monitor pc, i need to run some applications  in the principal monitor and others in the secondary, but  always get the principal  in the wrong place,  and i need to change them....................
<Bodsda> Hi, if i wanted to upgrade from hardy to intrepid, could I do so by mounting the iso and doing an upgrade from the cd or do i have to burn it and boot from it?
<savvas> lard|arse: no, but MSI P965 motherboard (if I recall well)
<lard|arse> Bodsda: i believe that only the alternate cd lets you do an upgrade
<Bodsda> lard|arse, thats good enough, thanks
<lard|arse> savvas: should i try in the -11 kernel and see what the differences are?
<savvas> lard|arse: give me a sec
<lard|arse> ok
<PeskyJ> what's a good program to use for syncing modified html and php files and images form a local web directory to my server?
<benste>  All my Vbox clients stopped using my internet connection after installtion of LTSP with DHCP3 - what can I do?
 * kenami is back.
<TeamColtra[TFD]> i accedently enabled magnification tat follows my mouse ow do i disable it?
<DasEi>  Bodsda:you could use dist upgrade, but a fresh install is always the safer bet
<DeadRooster> is anyone here counting down/up to epcoh time?
<^hashbang^> PeskyJ: rsync and ssh
<Bodsda> DasEi, yeah, ok cheers
<DeadRooster> http://www.coolepochcountdown.com/ - two minutes
<PeskyJ> TeamColtra[TFD]: hold the windows key down and scroll out with the mouse scroll wheel
<lard|arse> PeskyJ: syncing? not sure... for just copying between folders, you could use scp
<talntid> benste: hey, can I message you?
<DasEi> !upgrade | Bodsda
<ubottu> Bodsda: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<TeamColtra[TFD]> your a life saver, tanks
<ximo> any ideas?
<sachael> happy 1234567890 :)
<Bodsda> cheers DasEi
<freq18hz> excuse me, but why was I kicked?
<mortal1> does anyone know if you can start a vnc server on the live installer cd, and connect to it remotely?
<talntid> yes, mortal1
<mortal1> i.e. a friend puts in the ubuntu disk, I connect to their ip and install linux for them
<DasEi> mortal1: you'd have to install it first
<unused_bagels> HEY EVERYONE! I
<unused_bagels> 'augh
<adamb_> You guys ready for unix timestamp to be 1234567890 in 5 minutes?
<adamb_> in 1 minute
<adamb_> =)
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DeadRooster> adamb_: 40 seconds by my count
<bazhang> take chat elsewhere please
<savvas> lard|arse: try reinstall these packages: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-11-generic
<unused_bagels> sorry.  I've got an INTEL graphics chipset (please, don't make fun, not by choice.) can anyone help me compile the driver?
<mortal1> how do i print that out?
<mortal1> the unix time
<constantine> hi I'm trying to setup vpnc but can't tell if its working
<adamb_> go go go go
<savvas> lard|arse: and then reconfigure them: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-11-generic
<^hashbang^> !ot | mortal1
<ubottu> mortal1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rakudave> it's exactly 1234567890 (sorry for !ot, but someone had to say it) :-D
<horstle> 1234567890
<mortal1> o,0
<hank_> 1234567890! :D
<rakudave> happy 1234567890
<mortal1> err happy new year?
<mortal1> lol
<mirani> hi! ive got two machines connected in a cable modem shared network through a windows machine... the first one is an ubuntu box, and works well with an static IP, the second one is a debian box that i dont manage to connect... is there an easy way to configure this debian box using the ubuntu box as reference? eg. just copying configuration files... ?
<andrei> hello
<Aberration> Hi all!
<ximo> could have something to do with mi finger print reader?
<mirani> hi! ive got two machines connected in a cable modem shared network through a windows machine... the first one is an ubuntu box, and works well with an static IP, the second one is a debian box that i dont manage to connect... is there an easy way to configure this debian box using the ubuntu box as reference? eg. just copying configuration files... ?
<mirani> sorry by the duplicate
<mirani> i tried to apply the same /etc/network/interfaces with no success
<unused_bagels> I've got an INTEL graphics chipset 945G (please, don't make fun, not by choice.) can anyone help me compile the driver?
<andrei> i want erase my kernel and réinstall, help me please
<Korfox> happe 1234567890 @ll
<Korfox> happe = happy
<DeadRooster> you too Korfox
<Korfox> thx
<Aberration> Hi all!
<savvas> mirani: debian testing/lenny ?
<Aberration> Damn I already said so
<brandonban6> hi Aberration
<fow> @all = all
<fow> er
<fow> yeah.
<rakudave> bazhang: thanks
<andrei> i want erase my kernel and réinstall, help me please
<adamb_> hahah everyone in office tried to screen shot and missed it by a second.
<PeskyJ> ^hashbang^: cheers :) rsync looks like it does what I want :)
<mirani> savvas, yes
<fwaokda> how do i install a .tar.bz2 file in ubuntu? i tried what the readme said but i must be doing something wrong
<Aberration> Does rt kernel work with intrepid already? Do we have some news?
<BorkisDrizzt> wai for Epoch!
<moooop> Happy gnu year everybody!
<savvas> mirani: ah.. no idea then, sorry :)
<brandonban6> Hmmm...so two issues, I think they are related........user switch panel will not load and ubuntu 8.10 64bit will not shutdown, freezes on the exit splash screen. Can someone point out some things I should check for? Possibly a bad user account?
<constantine> in Windows, I was using GPass as a vpn but can't find a comparable ubuntu vpn
<kronicKoH> Hello all
<DasEi> brandonban6: check your logs for the logout issue
<PeskyJ> constantine: openvpn
<andrei> i want erase my kernel and réinstall, help me please
<kronicKoH> Do we have any  blackberry users in the room?
<benste> Question -  All my Vbox clients stopped using my internet connection after installtion of LTSP with DHCP3 - what can I do?
<galvanize> hi, I am writing a script using a bunch of if statements and I want the outputs all to show on one line?
<galvanize> is this possible?
<unused_bagels> I've got an INTEL graphics chipset 945G (please, don't make fun, not by choice.) can anyone help me compile the driver?
<PeskyJ> benste: try the vbox manual... also try changing the network type, I think it uses NAT by default but the manual mentions some issues with that
<savvas> galvanize: cat filename | xargs
<illumin8> where would i find my network shares (shares im able to access) in the file system?
<DasEi>  galvanize:if no answer here, maybe #bash
<andrei> i want erase my kernel and réinstall, help me please
<andrei> i want erase my kernel and réinstall, help me please
<andrei> i want erase my kernel and réinstall, help me please
<FloodBot2> andrei: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> andrei: why would you ?
<savvas> benste: are you sure it's ubuntu (host) related and not #vbox ?
<benste> yes I'am
<benste> Pesky: I already tried those different options, using a Windows and a Ubuntu client system, both got an IP and send packages during a ping, but both woun't find internet
<ximo> any ideas about why I can`t unlok my session in intrepid? BTW, I do type correctly my pass
<brandonban6> MSG <DasEi><Thanks DasEi, I'll take a loosie>
<ZERAlDA> hello
<ZERAlDA> my wireless driver does not work
<ZERAlDA> dell
<savvas> benste: you could try choosing a different virtual network card
<ZERAlDA> card*****
<benste> savvas I think it could be related to the installation of an LTSP and it's own DHCP-server
<lard|arse> savvas: i've reinstalled them... what will reconfiguring them do?
<DasEi> !wireless | ZERAlDA
<ubottu> ZERAlDA: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DasEi> ZERAlDA: which chip ?
<savvas> benste: I'm not sure then :) I think vmware server or kvm are much more stable when it comes to networking
<constantine> peskyj: should I get tunneldigger, too?
<doc`> http://pastebin.com/m45f3e25b line 7 and 8 i dont get
<ZERAlDA> don know
<ZERAlDA> wht did u mean
<PeskyJ> constantine: dunno
<benste> I don't need them in my LTSP
<benste> I just need them on my local machine
<DasEi> !who | ZERAlDA
<ubottu> ZERAlDA: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<steelcityjim> can anyone recommend a good server share applicaiton?
<ximo> any ideas about why I can`t unlok my session in intrepid? BTW, I do type correctly my pass...
<DasEi> ZERAlDA: lspci tells you
<savvas> lard|arse: basically.. reconfigure :) update configuration files and everything necessary
<TeamColtra[TFD]> I also must have used another key combo, because now in FireFox I have a text cursor when I click on a word
<steelcityjim> I think i have seen ssh?
<savvas> lard|arse: after that you should reboot with -11 and see if it got any better
<fwaokda> im trying to install ophcrack-3.1.0.tar.bz2 but when i type "make" it says stop and doesn't go further can someone please help???
<TeamColtra[TFD]> like the flashing | and when I click the down arrow... it just scrolls down text, that gets annoying...  :) Anyone know how to turn off the text cursor.. .or what that thing is really called so I can google it
<gizmo_the_great> Hi. Got 4Gb RAM using 32-bit Ubuntu, but it only seeing 3.2Gb as per max addressable for 32-bit. Read about the PAE (Physical Address Extension) - most people seem to think that by installing server kernel (apt-get install linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server) that the 4Gb then becomes addressable, but when I installed it and rebooted, I still at 3.2Gb?
<DasEi> fwaokda:ain't this a live-cd for win passwd ?
<fwaokda> DasEi, this isn't the livecd and yet is the actual program
<TeamColtra[TFD]> Giz I actually read an aritcle about that... basically even though a motherboard supports more than 2 GB there was something to do with it actually not being very effective to actually go over 2 GB
<Delvien> gizmo_the_great: look for bigmem kernel
<DasEi> fwaokda: any additional info at the stop of make ?
<ximo> any ideas about why I can`t unlok my session in intrepid? BTW, I do type correctly my pass....
<steelcityjim> anyone recommend a server share application?
<steelcityjim> new to linux
<steelcityjim> want the ability to have a remote user get files
<Delvien> TeamColtra[TFD]: Correct, unless you are running some HEAVY applications.
<lard|arse> savvas: ok, no errors during the reinstall... will restart with the new kernel, and if it's not wirking, will do lspci -nnv >file and diff the 2 outputs (this one and the earlier one), and uplaod both after restarting back into a working version
<fwaokda> DasEi, make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<DasEi> gizmo_the_great: there is a solution for 32 bit too, but then have to recompile kernel, I#d suggest using 64 bit instead
<Delvien> TeamColtra[TFD]: that mostly lies in the OS, mobos have evolved a bit
<ximo> anyone?? could my problem be related with the fingerprint soft I use?
<Delvien> DasEi: I would never suggest running 64bit on a 32bit processor, plus it adds compatabilty issues, there are other sollutions
<Huufarted> Quick question:  I want to replace my router with an Ubuntu box.  Any particular RPMs that could give me a decent solution for this?
<jrib> Huufarted: RPMs meaning?
<TeamColtra[TFD]> Delvien: I knew I saw something about it I will still try to get that link as to why it does that
<pepperjack> Huufarted: i can think of a few debs :)
<Huufarted> sorry, might have used the wrong term.
<DasEi> Delvien: 32 bit proc ? bad then
<Huufarted> pepperjack, debs?
<jrib> !rpm | Huufarted
<ubottu> Huufarted: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Huufarted> bah, sorry jrib.  I work on Red Hat boxes almost all day long.  It's just a generic term for me.
<unused_bagels> I've got an INTEL graphics chipset 945G (please, don't make fun, not by choice.) can anyone help me compile the driver?
<Delvien> Huufarted: deb :)
<Delvien> unused_bagels: shouldnt need to compile anything should be able to install the driver right from restricted drivers app, or synaptic
<pepperjack> Huufarted: im not sure that there is any official howto in the wiki or anything but there are several good ones available.  its not bad at all
<benste> back again with the same problem: all my client machines in virtualbox are connecteable and get IPs but woun't ping google.de
<unused_bagels> Delvien what, do I just type in intel in synaptic?
<mgolisch> benste: dns broken?
<mgolisch> benste: see what is your problem
<Huufarted> pepperjack, any suggestion for a starting point?
<Delvien> benste: what networking option did you pick for each machine? NAT? Bridged?
<Delvien> unused_bagels: try it
<ximo> so...no ideas then? I repeat my problem: "any ideas about why I can`t unlok my session in intrepid? BTW, I do type correctly my pass" this also happens when i password protect my screensaver
<benste> Delvien , mgolisch : I'm using default options which I think is NAT
<benste> Delvien , mgolisch : All worked fine until installation of LTSP
<Delvien> benste: can you check? guess work usually doesnt fly when trying to get help
<Aberration> Hi all! I got a tricky problem. Is it possible to add a sound level linked to my laptop hotkeys that is not the gnome applet?
<unused_bagels> delvien: I have intel i9xx X.org display driver it says
<benste> Delvien what?
<pepperjack> Huufarted: looks like we have a howto afterall https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<Delvien> benste can you check to make sure it is using NAT
<unused_bagels> * Delvien
<ximo> I need this for my work, company politics...and is very anoying to reboot my laptop
<Huufarted> pepperjack, already reading that.  :) Should have Googled it to start with.
<Delvien> unused_bagels: did it pull up something that matched in synaptic?
<Huufarted> thanks, Pepperjack.
<Aberration> I mean. I can't set the sound level thanks to alsamixer, nor the gnome applet, not anything. Maybe I can put another sound leveler in the end of the chain, that works fine
<pepperjack> Huufarted: mostly just a matter of internet connection sharing and seting up a dhcpsever  the dhcpserver would only be a few changed lines in the config file and then a restart of the service and then you could use firestarter for ics its just a few mouse clicks
<benste> delvien yes it uses NAT
<Delvien> benste what is the guest OS?
<unused_bagels> Delvien: that's what synaptic says I have.  But everyone in the wine IRC says that my driver must be busted or crappy, because games I could play in XP don't even resemble anything in wine.  I get serious graphical anomalies on 10 year old games.
<Huufarted> yeah, I see that Pepperjack.  The real question isn't so much the NATing of it, but the forwarding of ports and such.
<benste> Delvien : Ubuntu 9.04 OR Win XP - both tested
<ximo> anyone had the same problem?
<benste> Delvien , mgolisch :I'm switching to the vbox channel
<Huufarted> which would be a NAT solution I guess.
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyoen here have a fix or work around for amsn voice call system that doesnt allow a user to make voice call, everytime i try it pops up "can only have one voice call instance" something on thsoe lines
<steelcityjim> can anyone assist with samba share set up
<steelcityjim> not seeing the share on windows pcs
<Delvien> unused_bagels: Windows games will run slower in linux, or not work at all. you can try reinstalling the driver, but there is no guarantee it will solve your issues.
<Huufarted> pepperjack, that guides got the IP Tables on there.  Thanks a ton
<steelcityjim> seeing the linux server
<unused_bagels> steelcityjim: stand by, I have a link for you.  it solved all my problems with samba.
<jrib> ximo: just ask your question/state your problem.  Assume the channel has 0-lines of memory unless someone is addressing you.  After reading your last two lines, I have no idea what you are seeking help with
<steelcityjim> i think its authentication or sign on issue
<Mood> steelcityjim: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<Delvien> unused_bagels: It's why i quit gaming on the PC platform, companies will develope for windows because MS gives them benefits and most gamers use windows. DirectX is good, ill give MS that.
<calwig> hi, if i want to move some files with mv and only some how can i do it?  mv dsc94?? - dsc95??
<constantine> I realize this is more of a network question, but looking at my vpn connection type options, I see "Cisco Compatible VPN" how do I know if that is right for me?
<unused_bagels> Delvien: it isn't speed I'm concerned with, it's just plain wierdness.  I know that the games work with linux, they're on the platinum list in wine.
<steelcityjim> wait im setting it up through the desktop gui
<steelcityjim> not command line
<jrib> calwig: what?  list the files you want to move:  mv file1 file2 ... fileN TARGET
<Delvien> unused_bagels: The lists in wine are not reliable. period.
<calwig> jrib: Hi, well for example photographs  DSC0001.JPG until DSC0100.JPG
<ximo> Ok. I am sorry. My problem is the following: When I block my session or I password protect my screensaver, I can`t unlock it, it tells me my pass is invalid, and i am entering correctly. I use the 8.10 version.
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyoen here have a fix or work around for amsn voice call system that doesnt allow a user to make voice call, everytime i try it pops up "can only have one voice call instance" something on thsoe lines
<unused_bagels> steelcityjim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<rdw200169> unused_bagels, WineHQ's AppDB is very good though
<Delvien> unused_bagels: I hate to be the rain on the parade, but WINE isnt good, it's getting there, and they have done a stellar job with nothing to work with, what works for one person may not work for another.
<jrib> calwig: you can use DSC{0001,0100} for that
<unused_bagels> rdw200169: I used the appdb.  I did everything it said.  It's my graphics card.
<Okashi> Is this a good place to ask about getting mic to work?
<calwig> jrib: mv DSC{0001,0100}.JPG /home/??
<unused_bagels> rdw200169: I was hoping that it was just the driver, because I had ppl look at my screens and they all said it was the driver ;-;
<Delvien> Okashi: ask away
<rdw200169> unused_bagels, what are you trying to play?
<jrib> calwig: sure, though I doubt you want to move them to /home
<ximo> My problem is the following: When I block my session or I password protect my screensaver, I can`t unlock it, it tells me my pass is invalid, and i am entering correctly. I use the 8.10 version.
<oax> I ahve a system where openoffice works for all users except one.   when she tries to start openoffice, the splash appears and then goes away.  no error messages in the terminal
<unused_bagels> Delvien: What would you suggest, sir? I don't plan to just give up on PC games, because frankly, I'm not impressed with too many open source games I've found in synaptic.
<Okashi> OK, I plug in a headset and the mic doesn't work. I've read through the guides and I still can't get it to work
<oax> i tried removing .openoffice.org2
<oax> no effect
<unused_bagels> rdw200169: guild wars and Soldier of Fortune, GTAIII Old games.
<jrib> ximo: weird.  Have you checked caps lock, etc?  Does this reliably happen every time?  Can you still login at tty?
<calwig> jrib: it was only an example, but is that the right string? DSC{0001,0100}.jpg?
<jrib> calwig: yes, that will work
<fow> unused_bagels, old games will work plenty fine (except Splinter Cell)
<pepperjack> ximo: so basically you have to alt-ctrl-f2 and then login and kill the process or alt-ctrl-backspace to kill x..that sucks :)
<ximo> yes i can, is only in those cases
<rdw200169> unused_bagels, you could take a shot at cedega
<fow> It's /really/ crucial that you have good video card drivers though, unused_bagels
<Delvien> unused_bagels: oh, me neither. I am not too familiar with the intel chipset. Try doing a "complete removal" in synaptic, reboot, install again
<calwig> jrib: nice, ill try it on a few files, thanks much :)
<ximo> yes it does.. :(
<dee25> how u use remote desktop
<ximo> i have checked caps lock
<unused_bagels> fow that's what I've been trying to do, get a better driver.
<dee25> to connect to someones computer
<rdw200169> unused_bagels, you have to pay for it, it's not much, but at least they do all the dirty work for you ;)
<AidenL> This is a Nagios error (already asked in #nagios)...Im having an error where the commands ($CONTACTEMAIL$) arn't being parsed. Some of them are though, such as $SERVICEDESC$, any ideas?
<unused_bagels> rdw200169: but still, would it work with an intel chipset?
<fow> unused_bagels, yeah, it's what's given me the most headache when it comes to gaming
<steelcityjim> ok this is all command line also
<pepperjack> dee25: rdesktop is the app i use
<rdw200169> unused_bagels, that i don't know
<ximo> the problem is that i need to lock my session at work, comapny politics
<unused_bagels> fow do you has intel chipset too?
<fow> yes, I do
<fow> 965GMA
<pepperjack> dee25: thats for terminal services connections like to a windows box allowing remote desktop connections
<s4a> dee25, Accessories-->System-->Preferences-->Remote Desktop
<unused_bagels> fow how do you get around the headache of its crappiness?
<fow> but I need a nap, so nn
<munkh> hi
<fow> unused_bagels, if you have everything set up with GEM, it's not crappy
<unused_bagels> fow nooooo okay.... ::weeps::
<lard|arse> savvas: back in -9 now... booted up in -11 and had no connection. did lspci -nnv and diffed it against the output i got from the command in -9, and there's one entry showing as unknown... do you want the whole file or just the diff?
<jrib> calwig: note that does stupid expansion and doesn't care if the files exist
<unused_bagels> fow what's GEM
<munkh> pomoc
<ximo> pepperjack: do you have any possible solutions?
<fow> unused_bagels, Google for phoronix and GEM
<fow> I'm out forrealz
<unused_bagels> fow ty, I'll try. enjoy your nap.
<calwig> jrib: expansion?
<ximo> jrib: It is only in those casaes
#ubuntu 2009-02-14
<jrib> ximo: huh?  I asked you several questions, so your single response is confusing
<savvas> lard|arse: the diff :)
<jrib> calwig: I mean your shell expands foo{1,3} to foo1 foo2 foo3
<Aberration> If I switch off pulse. DMIX will start instead, won't it?
<ximo> jrib: sorry, i  checked the cap locks, this happens every time....I can log corrctly in tty
<calwig> jrib: oh, well the files will be there although some files will not all be sequential 1,2,3,5,7,8,9,10   could this create that expansion?
<fow> jrib, it expands to foo1 foo3
<lard|arse> savvas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117888/
<sensae> I'm having an odd problem where flash objects load on web pages, and then randomly within 30 seconds to 3 minutes, all instances of flash die and turn into gray boxes.
<fow> jrib, foo[1-3] would expand to foo1 foo2 foo3
<fow> damnit I'm supposed to be sleeping
<ximo> jrub: is very strange, could this have something to do with my fingerprint reader soft?
<jrib> fow: ha, sorry.  I meant {1..3}
<ximo> jrib: i configured my laptop so as to log with my finger, and this cworks just fine
<jrib> calwig:  ha, sorry.  I meant {1..3}
<ximo> jrib: so i don`t think that `s it
<calwig> jrib: ok perhaps i need to have it explained a bit more detailed
<pepperjack> ximo: it just seems really odd sorry not sure
<jrib> calwig: foo{1..3} epands to foo1 foo2 foo3
<int256> i increased download speed in ubuntu.
<ximo> pepperjack: ok, thank`s anyway
<calwig> jrib: so that doesnt move the files?
<jrib> calwig: right.  You use mv to move files
<calwig> jrib: correct, thats what i want to use
<jrib> calwig: so use mv foo{1..3} TARGET    right?
<calwig> jrib: is there a simple shell to move files, like file commander or something
<calwig> right
<jrib> calwig: mc
<dee25> how u remote to somebody computer
<jrib> !ssh | dee25
<ubottu> dee25: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ximo> jrib: Any ideas? I read googling around that someone had the same problem but he didn`t get an aswer
<Delvien> and the beauty of putty is you can run it off a USB !
<calwig> jrib: can i move files with mc?
<jrib> ximo: don't know.  finger print reader is a good guess.  Have you checked bugs.ubuntu.com
<savvas> lard|arse: I'm searching for something, hold a sec
<dee25> can i use anything besides my freind has a virus in his pc
<ximo> not yet, I`ll check it rigth the way..tks!
<dee25> tryin to remote to her computer so i could remove for her
<ximo> jrib: not yet, I`ll check it rigth the way..tks!
<constantine> what settings should I use in openvpn config for unencrypted wifi?
<jrib> calwig: I assume so, I don't use it.  For what you are doing I imagine using mv would be easier
<xTheGoat121x> Hi all... I've managed to bork my Hardy install... I've booted CrunchBang's Live CD but I cannot get my home folder to back up.
<gizmo_the_great> Having installed the linux-server kernel, how do I revert back to the generic one?
<Delvien> gizmo_the_great: boot into it from GRUB
<Huufarted> pepperjack, I looked through the guide posted and I looked (and installed) firestarter.  That's a NICE setup
<Flannel> gizmo_the_great: install -generic (or don't, if its still installed), choose generic at GRUB, and then once you've booted to it, you can remove -server through package management
<Huufarted> a LOT easier than on FreeBSD fore sure.
<gizmo_the_great> Flannel: cheers :-)
<^hashbang^> firestarter?
<Glassworks> where can i ask a question about screenlets
<Huufarted> !firestarter | ^hashbang^
<ubottu> ^hashbang^: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<int256> which is the fastest downloader for ubuntu
<Huufarted> HA!  I got to do it to you, hashbang.  :)
<^hashbang^> nice!
<^hashbang^> =)
<Huufarted> and now, I just discovered that I have one of the best wifi chipsets on the market for packet injection...  time for aircrack.ng
<pepperjack> Huufarted: i would definately agree. :)
<Rhaegar> hello
<Huufarted> Damn, Linux makes me act like a little kid at Christmas
<calwig> jrib: ok thanks for the help :)
<^hashbang^> !welcome Rhaegar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome Rhaegar
<Huufarted> *pssst!* !welcome ! Rhaegar
<Glassworks> any of you guys using screenlets - watermark
<Huufarted> oops | not !
<Okashi> Is there someone who is good with sound, because now I have two problems, one with a mic and one with my speakers buzzing...
<lard|arse> Okashi: it could be that your computer is sending mic input to the speakers, causing feedback
<lard|arse> and i'm not sure how to fix that
<Okashi> darn...
<Huufarted> Okashi, could also be the speakers (if they're external) are not plugged in all the way.
<savvas> lard|arse: did you file a bug about it?
<lard|arse> how to know if this is the case is that turning off or unplugging the mic stops the buzzing
<Huufarted> Some of the contacts might be shorted on the speaker connection
<linkinx64_> Okashi, is it coming from the speakers . or headphones?
<Okashi> (Huufarted): I checked that first
<lard|arse> savvas: not yet... should it?
<Okashi> (linkinx64_): the speakers
<GeffIsLegend> hey everyone , i need to know what program to use on ubuntu 8.10 to burn audio cds for my car, i dont know which one to use because when i try to burn them they show up error when i try to play them
<linkinx64_> Okashi, i had a problem like that... but it was my headphones
<fxhp> happy epoch?
<Okashi> (linkinx64_): ah...how did you fix it?
<linkinx64_> Okashi, lol i replacethe headphones
<savvas> lard|arse: yes, please do :) http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug and file it against the package linux
<Glassworks> oh hey about sound. my brother has 8.10 installed and his sound is really low, i'm not asking for a troubleshoot just if there is something that is known about 8.10 and realtecl audio cards
<Okashi> (linkinx64_): >_< these are new speakers...
<pepperjack> GeffIsLegend: get k3b and then search for the mp3 plugin for it. it uses qt but its still the best gui burning app
<linkinx64_> Glassworks, check the volume in alsamixer
<Glassworks> no he has
<Rhaegar> errr, ive never used anything but xp/vista before.
<linkinx64_> Okashi, :( sorry i dont know
<Okashi> darn...
<GuruDrew> Are there any Open Source games with GOOD graphics and gameplay?
<Rhaegar> is ubuntu a good choice .V
<savvas> lard|arse: attach both files and mention when they were taken: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117874/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/117888/
<linkinx64_> Rhaegar,  yes :)
<ddoom> wondering how I can mount a mac os x formatted external drive, fdisk -l says id=ee  system=EFI GPT
<Okashi> Anyone else know about sound?
<pepperjack> Rhaegar: i use several distros and bsds so im not biased.  ubuntu is the best choice imo
<linkinx64_> Okashi, try to do a serach on google
<linkinx64_> pepperjack, agree.....wanna a beer?
<pepperjack> ddoom: i think you need to install the hfs tools
<Okashi> (linkinx64_): did that before I came here, came up with nothing that really helped, that's how I ended up with two problems instead of one.
<linkinx64_> o wow sorry to read that
<linkinx64_> Okashi, 8.10?
<Okashi> (linkinx64_): yeah
<ozzloy> i have a program that expects keycode 0x1B but my keyboard is actually producing 0x10001B.  is there somewhere i can go to verify that chopping off the top bits is a legit workaround?
<linkinx64_> Okashi, never happened with 8.04?
<Okashi> (linkinx64_): I have never used 8.04
<erichammond> If a DNS name in sources.list resolves to a round robin IP list, and one of those IP addresses does not respond, would apt-get try a different IP address?
<ozzloy> any resource on understanding keyboard input is greatly appreciated.
<GeffIsLegend> pepperjack: oh okay so where would i find the mp3 plugin for it though?
<linkinx64_> Okashi, not sure.....i am running 9.04 and it's perfect
<linkinx64_> but it's alpha
<Okashi> (linkinx64_): *sigh* it was working fine till I tried to get the headset to work....
<pepperjack> GeffIsLegend: sudo apt-get install libk3b2-extracodecs    or just install that package in the package manager
<dee25> can somebody help me with this resolution issue
<samperet> register abcd sdperet@gmail.com
<lard|arse> savvas: seems to be related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/320268 (scroll down to the posts by MattParkins), although that appears to be filed against a different package
<Rhaegar> hmmmm. burning the ISO now. anything i should know/do before i install?
<savvas> lard|arse: file a new bug, but mention it might be related to that one (with a link) :)
<bernhard> hi, ive just upgraded to kde 4.2 packages from the official repos
<bernhard> it says libplasma3 cant be installed
<Guest34270> hi
<tananda> quit
<francho> hi
<Guest34270> hi
<francho> i am using irssi right now
<FAJALOU> hi right now I have two cd players in my computer.  I am trying to import a cd but rythmbox tells me that i cannot import them; "permission denied"  other cd players are acting the same way.  help please (ubuntu 8.04)
<francho> anybody knows how can i quit from this program?
<FAJALOU>  /exit
<snegtul> alt-f4?
<lard|arse> savvas: ok...
<FAJALOU> hi right now I have two cd players in my computer.  I am trying to import a cd but rythmbox tells me that i cannot import them; "permission denied"  other cd players are acting the same way.  help please (ubuntu 8.04)
<pepperjack> FAJALOU: run the groups command and make sure you have access to cdrom audio and all that stuff
<zcat[1]> http://pastebin.com/m5f9892ab (weird thing is, I had this working before.... now if gets through the start animation stuff, asks for a name and promptly crashes. And ideas? I suspect it's trying to write user data somewhere and failing but I can't understand the crash log)
<VolVE> maybe this is an easy question, but how can I tell what type of cpu a system has from the command-line? Is there a way to tell from /proc/cpuinfo if I'm running a Xeon E5310 for example?
<pepperjack> VolVE: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<pepperjack> VolVE: lol sorry
<VolVE> pepperjack: ha, thanks :)
<FAJALOU> pepperjack:  what is the groups command?  and where is the cd stored?? lol
<pepperjack> VolVE: im on a xeon atm it shows the model name as intel(R) xeon(TM) cpu 1.80GHz in cpuinfo
<redvamp128> zcat[1]:  try #winehq
<VolVE> pepperjack: ah, thanks. This server most have just a desktop dual-core P4 then as it doesn't mention Xeon at all
<zcat[1]> redvamp128, already did. nobody saysing a word in there for about the last 15 minutes
<redvamp128> zcat[1]:  also there is a wine development release released today-
<zcat[1]> redvamp128, which is the one I've just upgraded to after it didn't work on wine1.0 either. still exactly the same error
<redvamp128> zcat[1]:  1.1.15 (which should be in budgeted sometime this weekend)
<FAJALOU> how can i restore original permissions to a directory???
<zcat[1]> Oh.. one-up.
<redvamp128> zcat[1]:  also have you disabled compiz? sometimes that causes random crashes of wine programs
<zcat[1]> I don't even have 3d drivers
<redvamp128> zcat[1]:  (that also means desktop effects set to none)
<redvamp128> zcat[1]:  also do you have a link to what daywatch.exe is
<redvamp128> zcat[1]:  correction daybeach
<zcat[1]> had this working on my laptop before, sis chipset, no 3d support at all. No 3d support here or any of the machines I'm trying to get this working on., can't set the desktop effects to anything but none..
<ODDG> please, number of printed pages is always equal with 1 even the job has many pages. Can you give me a solution or an advice ?
<redvamp128> zcat[1]:  do you have a link to the main site about that program
<kriss3d> Hi.. how do you make the middle mousebutton to toggle a mousecontrolled scroll like in windows ?
<redvamp128> zcat[1]:  because the only thing I can find about that one is first 5 searches say Spyware
<FAJALOU> how to manually scan for metadata in banshee?
<jrib> kriss3d: autoscroll in firefox you mean?
<kriss3d> well in browsers and windows
<kriss3d> like in windows.ll i can click the scroll wheel and then move the mouse up or down and it will scro
<kriss3d> scroll
<Glassworks> guh i can't get flash 10 plugin to work
<zcat[1]> It's SuperSpell Day At the Beach. Not eve sure the company exists any more, all I can find is reviews on teaching sites. It's legit software which was bought on CD, not spyware ;)
<FAJALOU> how to manually scan for metadata in banshee?
<redvamp128> zcat[1]:  I am in wine hq
<zcat[1]> http://hoopers.com.au/products.html
<jrib> kriss3d: well in firefox, you can set it up in firefox's preferences.  I'm not aware of a way to do it in nautilus though
<kriss3d> jrgp, ok thanks.. ill just look into that..
<bitmonk> Howdy.  with two bridges br0 and br1 configured for eth0 and eth1 in my /etc/network/interfaces, my system goes through a nutty period at startup before launching any gettys or sshd, but after bringing up the interfaces, whereby it restarts ntpd a number of times.  any idea what's up?
<Oli``> I accidentally xkill'd my panels... how can I reload them?
<Glassworks> did you guys download that firefox update and not have flash work even after you reinstalled iy
<Glassworks> it
<Glassworks> too
<tsrk> I'm running a shared server, what's the best way to disable shell access for someone (but still let them access their files via ftp)?
<fallore> how do i mount a volume in the terminal?
<guanhy> morning
<guanhy> hi
<pepperjack> Oli``: gnome-panel
<Oli``> pepperjack: it's complaining that there's already a shell
<Dr_Willis> fallore,  proper use of the 'mount' command is the normnal way
<tsrk> fallore, # mount /dev/---- /mountpoint
<fallore> where would one normally mount it?
<Oli``> pepperjack: >_< killall gnome-panel killed off a stalled panel and reloaded =)
<guanhy> what's up
<pepperjack> Oli``: eh. it normally respawns i just xkilled mine and it came right back
<guanhy> ?
<Dr_Willis> fallore,  whever you want.. 'sudo mkdir /media/MyStuff'    'sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/MyStuff'
<Oli``> pepperjack: yeah I think it crashed half-way through being killed... system is being kind of glitchy today
<FAJALOU> hi how can i scan for metadata in banshee?
<kriss3d> Dr_Willis,  wouldnt it make more sense to mount somthing at /mnt instead ?
<kriss3d> since /media is a sorta like /dev
<Dr_Willis> kriss3d,  NO..  youi dont understand what /media/ is . :)
<jrib> kriss3d: erm, how so?
<Dr_Willis> kriss3d,  things get mounted UNDER /media/ in their own dirs.. like i showed.
<calwig> !mc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mc
<kriss3d> well yeah.. it might just be me but i always mount things in /mnt
<jrib> !info mc | calwig
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2~git20080311-2 (intrepid), package size 2085 kB, installed size 6256 kB
<kriss3d> makes it easier to find
<Dr_Willis> kriss3d,   thats easier? in what way?
<Dr_Willis> kriss3d,  what if you mount 5 different things. :)
<bastid_raZor> things mounted in /media will show up on the desktop. that would make it easier to find.
<kriss3d> Dr_Willis,  i just like my things mounted in same folder /mnt.. i suppose its all a matter of habbit
<nickrud> kriss3d, ubuntu is following the fhs, /mnt is intended for transient mounting; http://osdir.com/ml/linux.lsb.specification/2003-11/msg00032.html has a good exposition
<Dr_Willis> kriss3d,  i got /mnt/ linked to /media/ :P
<ardchoille> hehe
<kriss3d> ah ok
<nickrud> oh, that's evil. What I I walk you through a fix and want to use /mnt as intended Dr_Willis ? :)
<tim> hi folks
<fearful> hi
<tsrk> Why is this so quiet?
<bemuse> Everyone has mastered Ubuntu :P
<fearful> tsrk: No real answer to that, no one is experiencing issues
<tim> just startin
<fearful> bemuse: I can assure you thats not the case :)
<tsrk> ah ok
<bemuse> haha, i know
<tsrk> except me :P
<tsrk> I'm running a shared server, what's the best way to disable shell access for someone (but still let them access their files via ftp)?
<bemuse> I'm one of the big newbies
<bitmonk> tsrk: assign a shell like /bin/false
<fearful> bemuse: We all are, to a certain extent
<tim> figured out the dual monitor thing.
<tsrk> bitmonk, what's the best way to do that?
<bitmonk> or, you can use something like ldap/krb or another auth db for ftp, many ftpd support non-system users..
<tsrk> edit /etc/passwd?
<bitmonk> tsrk: that's the most straightforward
<tsrk> well I want them to have a user on the system
<tim> where can i get alien
<tsrk> for apache and stuff
<jrib> tsrk: avoid alien
<nickrud> !alien | tim
<ubottu> tim: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<jrib> tim: avoid alien
<Dr_Willis> tim,  and why do you need that?
<nickrud> tim, think the movie, it's pretty close if you're not absolutely sure what scripts are in the rpm/tar
<tsrk> will changing their shell in /etc/passwd change what's used for the php exec() function?
<tim> want to install vmware and need to convert an rpm so ubunto will install it
<nickrud> tim, get the tar.gz instead, it installs fine
<bitmonk> tsrk: good question.
<tim> ok
<Dr_Willis> tim,  last i looked - there were deb packages of vmware. i have also used that tar.gz befor
<Dr_Willis> but i use virtualbox now a days
<bitmonk> if they can php exec(), who cares if they can just ssh?
<nickrud> debs? I'd use debs too
<Dr_Willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<frank_b> can anyone tell what's the best program in ubuntu for video conference at this moment?
<tsrk> bitmonk, i was hoping it would disable exec()
<shaggy123> frank_b for one to one Skype most likely
<bitmonk> tsrk: ah, it may, i'd suggest testing and reading docs for php exec()
<tsrk> bitmonk, i'm reading the docs right now but it doesn't say anything about the shell it uses
<bitmonk> you should be able to control that in php config, unless run as a cgi, i don't think php runs as the user who owns the file.
<SrgSiler|sAFK> anyone know if i can do internet connection sharing in ubuntu?
<frank_b> shaggy123, OK, that's what I suspected, thank you very much for your tip! :)
<bitmonk> php exec() probably has the permissions of the apache user.
<bitmonk> you should just be able to disable it with an apache config or php.ini paramater
<shaggy123> frank_b welcome :)
<lock> has anyone managed to get a ATI x850 working with 3d accel?
<tsrk> bitfish, i use mpm-itk to change the user so it does run as the correct user
<fearful> Anyone have an idea why my slabtop shows everything over 95% usage :\ kinda worrying
<wahnfrieden> hi
<ardchoille> fearful: anything useful in top?
<wahnfrieden> i just read this article on reddit about someone replacing their car's ECU computers with Ubuntu UNIX???
<ardchoille> wahnfrieden: wouldn't surprise me
<wahnfrieden> can you tell me how to?
<fearful> ardchoille: I have like 130+ process but only like 5 are running rest are sleeping, and my id% is over 80% always
<bastid_raZor> fearful; id% would be idle%
<fearful> bastid_razor: yea I don't understand why so many process are running, is it normal?
<Raylz> could it be that somehow broken hardware is running smoothly in windows but causes weird errors in ubuntu?
<Raylz> like crashing programs
<fearful> total slabs = 100%
<wahnfrieden> poo slabs??
<fearful> I'm just wondering if this should be worrying or not
<fearful> RAM usage is always below 30% so thats good
<Dr_Willis> Raylz,  i have found bad memory can often cause that sort of issue.. windows crashes so much.. you dont notice the problem.. but under linux.. it sees the problem and gives an error befor it crashes. :) but ya never notice the error.
<bastid_raZor> fearful; get htop. it has a slightly nicer UI
<Raylz> Dr_Willis: i did a memtest for 4 hours
<Raylz> no errors
<fearful> bastid_razor ok, but that still doesn't answer my question, is it normal that the usage of slab should be that high?
<Dr_Willis> Raylz,  Just 4? :)    On my system it showed the bad mem in 4 sec...
<fearful> bastid_razor, not really cuasing problems just caught my attention
<Raylz> Dr_Willis: dunno, i know that something is terrible broken in this pc, windows acts weird too, but a lot less
<bastid_raZor> fearful; slabs?
<fearful> bastid_razor, yup press slabtop on your system it shows the output of like the cache and stuff.. which i'm not really familiar with I found this command today
<fearful> type*
<Dr_Willis> Raylz,  that can be hard to track down.. I had a flakey pc.. eventually found a ide cable with one thin cut on the wire on one side...
<kanuha> Installed nvidia driver 180 on jaunty, but after login the screen just goes blank. jaunty continues to load in the dark, because I hear the music.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for jaunty kanuha
<Raylz> Dr_Willis: there must be some try { do_something();} catch ERORR { } stuff in windows :D
<kanuha> bazhang, thx
<bastid_raZor> fearful; do you know what slabtop is actually looking at?
<Dr_Willis> Raylz,  i find that windows crashes so much normally.. you dont notice the extra crashes.
<fearful> bastid_razor not really thats why I'm asking :p
<Raylz> Dr_Willis: it doesnt crash for me, but it doesnt work well, maybe because of the broken hardware
<bastid_raZor> fearful;  type man slabtop
<Raylz> i just dont know what to replace
<Raylz> would be better to buy a new one for 300 bucks
<Raylz> any tools to trace down hardware errors?
<Raylz> like some special knoppix version
<fearful> bastid_razor, I did...
<fearful> bastid_razor I even showed you the output...
<fearful> bastid_razor I'm trying to get you to tell me what it is... if not I wouldn't be asking
<steelcityjim> i have recently created a samba share drive and am having problems moving files from windows pc's to ubuntu
<steelcityjim> getting copy protected or drive full?
<steelcityjim> any suggestions
<fearful> steelcityjim: what drive, try and change permissions?
<Dr_Willis> steelcityjim,  check the permissions/ownership of the shared directory.
<fearful> steelcityjim oh I didn't see the top message you can change the permissions
<steelcityjim> what should the authentication mode be?
<steelcityjim> user serer share domain or ads
<n\median> hello! can anyone help me? i accidentally erased passwd file! how can i recover it?
<mint> can someone tell me why we can't install on a usb stick like a regular drive?
<steelcityjim> will share allow any user to have access?
<bemuse> Hey, simple question, how do i hide icons in the taskbar thing.
<Dr_Willis> mint,  it can be done.. but can cause problems. Ive seen guides on doing it, but never tried. I just use the live-cd type methods.
<doubletoker> what's up
<doubletoker> I just installed 8.10
<doubletoker> and now, everything is messed up
<kanuha> are resolutions still identified and used in the xorg.conf
<jrib> !x |
<ubottu> : The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mint> Dr_Willis: what kind of problems?
<jrib> kanuha: see what ubottu said
<kanuha> jrib, yes thx
<doubletoker> Synaptic Package Manager wont let me install apache, no where in the list
<mhall119> kanuha: newer Xorg doesn't use the xorg.conf file for determining available resolutions, it auto-detects them
<jawnas> doubletoker: Did you enable the multiverse repos?
<Flare183> !universe | doubletoker
<ubottu> doubletoker: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mint> Dr_Willis: my bios is fully capable of usb boot and has an option to use usb as a hard drive
<Dr_Willis> mint,  grub,  and devices getting reordered (not that big an issue now a days wiuth UUID= in grub and the fstab) and some  issues with the initrd (initramfs?) not having the proper usb drivers built in - i recall..   last i tried was 2+ releases ago. It may not be much of an issue any more
<Dr_Willis> mint,  good for it.. thats no guarentee of success. since theres a lot of other little issues that can bite you.  I would research it/google it - in depth to know what to watch out for.
<jawnas> Why does OSX look sharper on my screen than ubuntu? Is there a technical reason or is that just my imagination?
<Dr_Willis> jawnas,  Imagination :)  from waht ive seen.
<Dr_Willis> jawnas,  or they got nicer fonts..
<Ashok_> can someone help me fix my ati drivers so glx works?
<mhall119> jawnas: different resolutions, DPI settings, anti-aliasing, etc
<Dr_Willis> jawnas,  you are running the native res of the lcd on both?
<mint> Dr_Willis: thanks, good explanation. i just have lots of hdd's and want to test linux
<jawnas> I read somewhere that they used vector images for everything on the screen, I found that hard to believe
<constantine_> has anyone had any good/bad experience with juniper vpn?
<steelcityjim> how do I open permissions in ubuntu desktop
<jawnas> Dr_Willis: Yes, I am. Both on the same exact resolution
<jrib> steelcityjim: what do you mean?
<Ashok_> anyone? ati driver help so i can run glx?
<n\median> hello! can anyone help me? i accidentally erased passwd file! how can i recover it?
<mhall119> n\median: not much you can do about that
<n\median> isnt passwd- backup?
<jawnas> Try some data recovery software
<jawnas> ext3 isn't very friendly when it comes to those, though.
<Crescent_4rZ> irc.mild.net
<mhall119> n\median: do you still have the shadow file?
<n\median> whats that?
<doubletoker> should I have anything in my Software Sources under Authentication
<mhall119> n\median: the file where all the hashed passwords are stored
<mhall119> /etc/shadow
<mhall119> it would at least tell you what user accounts you had in /etc/passwd
<steelcityjim> if files are listed as read only in windows can they be copied?
<doubletoker> I can't seem to install APACHE or MYSQL, they aren't in my list
<jawnas> steelcityjim: Yes they can
<doubletoker> when I type apache in synaptic nothing is there
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<steelcityjim> im unable to copy files from windows to my samba share can anyone assist
<doubletoker> yea I already did that, using apt-get, don't allow me to get the packages either
<rdw200169> doubletoker, just use tasksel
<doubletoker> ok
<n\median> mhall119 yes
<doubletoker> ty rdw
<n\median> i have it
<n\median> now what?
<Jack_Sparrow> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> steelcityjim,  i find its often a good idea to read the 'using samba' book in the 'samba-docs' package. it has  some examples of making public shares and troubleshoioting guides/tips. and it has good fundamental info on using samba.
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 7768 kB, installed size 15976 kB
<mhall119> n\median: you can't restore your passwd file, but you can probably re-use 90% of a working copy from another box
<n\median> i would love that
<n\median> how can i do that?
<doubletoker> haha
<doubletoker> tasksel
<mhall119> do you have another Ubuntu box?
<n\median> no
<Ashok_> can anyone help me get glx working on my ati drivers?
<n\median> i have not
<mhall119> do you have a LiveCD?
<doubletoker> : aptitude failed (100)
<n\median> i havent... its a rented vps
<mhall119> vps?
<doubletoker> guess I'm back to reinstalling debian on this
<steelcityjim> cannot access or replace make sure disk is not full or file is not being used
<steelcityjim> why would i be getting this error
<n\median> vps - virtual private server...
<mhall119> oh
<mhall119> just ask the people you're renting it from to help you restore it
<n\median> :S
<bjt8764> i have an irc question
<n\median> non working hours
<jawnas> If it's managed then they should have backups
<bjt8764> how can i see the names of other people in this room  ?
<Ashok_> can anyone help me getting glx set up for my ati driver? right now its broken....
<mhall119> you don't have 24/7 support?
<H4ck3r07> hey
<n\median> i have not... thats premium service
<bjt8764> how can i see the names of other people in this room  ?
<H4ck3r07> does anyone know how to program in cd
<bjt8764> is there a command to show this information ?
<mgolisch>  /names ?
<H4ck3r07> c
<mhall119> bjt8764: type /help for all commands
<bjt8764> thanks mhallig :)
<bjt8764> if you like ravey music.. like i do.. then you might like this:  http://www.mdmarchive.co.uk/archive/homePage.php
<constantine_> I'm trying to setup open VPN but it is asking for a gateway, except I use multiple routers - how can I set up so that it picks up the strongest one, like network manager does?
<bjt8764> or.. you might not :)
<jrib> bjt8764: please stay on the topic of ubuntu support
<Jufis> how to find out (via terminal) the linux distribution's name and version?
<steelcityjim> ok how do i set the permissions on samba share desktop
<jrib> Jufis: lsb_release -a will work if you are using ubuntu
<Weehawky> Why would be something to make an ISO in Ubuntu ?
<passive1> Is there Mono 2.2 deb package for ubuntu ?
<shabati> constantine_: Is OpenVPN actually complicated? Or am I just not smart enough for it?
<Jufis> jrib: it's a friend's server so I don't know if it's ubuntu or not. I connect via ssh
<jrib> Jufis: well did you try the command?
<Jufis> wait
<constantine_> shabati: what?
<bjt8764> is there anyway i can 'ping' a user .. to alert him/her back to the irc chat room  ?
<steelcityjim> how do i set the permissions on ubuntu desktop my samba share is not allowing files to be moved to it
<jrib> bjt8764: just use his nick.  Most clients will grab the user's attention then
<bjt8764> coool.... thanks jrib :)
<Jufis> bjt8764: and if you want to set it up for yourself, then look for something called "highlight" :)
<__mikem> jrib, apt keeps freezing whenever I try to download the nvidia drivers
<Weehawky> I'm seeing that I can try cat /dev/scd0 > /some/place/name.iso ?
<jrib> __mikem: pastebin.  and what exactly do you mean by freezing?
<Dr_Willis> Weehawky,  often one uses 'dd' instead of cat.. but i think cat can work also
<steelcityjim> samba share in desktop?
<__mikem> jrgp, it doesn't matter how I do it, if I try to enable desktop graphics, or if I try to enable restricted nvidia drivers, when the window that says "downloading packages" comes up, the progress bar stays at 0%
<steelcityjim> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<__mikem> jrib, ^
<Weehawky> Dr_Willis, Will this make the ISO bootable as if I copied it from CD to CD , or DVD to DVD ?
<spaceBARbarian> hi is there a way to synchronize the contents of two folders ?
<Dr_Willis> Weehawky,  its an identical clone.. so yes. it should
<steelcityjim> how does samba communicate with windows passwords and access from windows networks
<jrib> __mikem: use apt-get in a shell
<__mikem> jrib, I don't know the name of the package
<Weehawky> Dr_Willis, OK.  I'm looking for a way to keep my XP on disk.  I'm tired of digging it out for virtualbox
<SchighSchagh> hey guys. is there a config file or something where I can set what keyboard layout gnome should use?
<SchighSchagh> (running intrepid, fully updated)
<zayn> 'ello
<jrib> __mikem: nvidia-glx-VERSION
<Weehawky> Dr_Willis, Also I want to make a spare copy anyway.
<Tardious> Everytime I boot my laptop up My wifi asks me for myh keyring password (is there anywway to turn that off so it just connects automatically ?
<constantine_> shabati: how did that answer my question?
<__mikem> jrib, so nvidia-glx-177?
<Weehawky> (to CD also)
<jrib> __mikem: sure
<Jufis> jrib: didn't work. (the question about how to find out what distribution and version via terminal)
<spaceBARbarian> hi is there a way to synchronize the contents of two folders ?
<snegtul> rsync
<Weehawky> I have another question.  How come when I sudo ifconfig eth0 down , it doesn't stay down and reconnects ?
<jrib> spaceBARbarian: unison or rsync
<jrib> Jufis: then it's not ubuntu
<Weehawky> is it possible for it to stay disconnected even though there is things trying to reconnect ?
<coky> hi any1
<Dr_Willis> Weehawky,  i do a similer thing for my os disks :)
<coky> im having trouble uninstall gyache
<jrib> Jufis: sometimes you can get a hint from /etc/issue but this isn't an ubuntu question anymore
<coky> on ubuntu intrepid
<Weehawky> Dr_Willis, I just have to find a way for it to not want to authorize
<snowman> i'm running from a live session at the moment, when i try to install, the installer doesn't detect my hdd for partitioning. Any ideas?
<Jufis> jrib: thanks anyway.
<constantine_> Shabati: if I wanted Nick Burns, I'd go to my company's computer department, just because it seems basic to you, doesn't mean I haven't tried to find the answer, try to remember that former windows users aren't used to hunting down 5 steps to install their apps or their 10 settings
<Weehawky> Dr_Willis,  I'm afraid I'll mess up my licensee as if I installed it on a second computer.
<__mikem> jrib, that never happened before, and this is a fresh install. Whats going on?
<Jack_Sparrow> snowman To get live cd to show your missing hard drive this often helps..At start or install press F6 and add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<Tardious> Everytime I boot my laptop up My wifi asks me for myh keyring password (is there anywway to turn that off so it just connects automatically ?
<shabati> Jufis: ls /etc | grep release
<jrib> __mikem: ?
<zayn> anyone know how to reinstall my vista OS to the GRUB menu?  (in simple terms plz - newbie here!!)
<Dr_Willis> Weehawky,  that will most likely be the case.   of course discission of ways around that.. are proberly not  for here. :)
<__mikem> jrgp, the terminal worked fine, but whenever I tried to download the nvidia drivers through the GUI, it just hanged at 0%
<__mikem> darn it
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > zayn
<ubottu> zayn, please see my private message
<__mikem> jrib, ^
<Weehawky> lol
<SchighSchagh> how do I configure what keyboard layout the Guest account on my computer (intrepid, fully updated) uses? obviously I can set it when I log in, but I don't want to have to do that every time I log in since it clears all settings when I log out...
<Tardious> zayn,  You have the vistas CD still ? Just boot into that and select "Fix"
<Chaorain> Does any one know what clone output does in compiz?
<Dr_Willis> zayn,  in the strt of the menu.lst file is an example 'entry' for booting windows from the first hard drive/first partition. I  normally just uncomment it. and  it works.. if yoy are meaning to ask HOW to add a windows entry to the grub menu
<zayn> the laptop didn,t come with the disc
<SchighSchagh> Chaorain: it should output the same thing to both monitors
<snowman> jack, the install from live, or from startup?
<Jack_Sparrow> snowman when you start live
<Weehawky> Dr_Willis, The ISO from disk seems to run twice or better faster than from the DVD+-RW drive
<Chaorain> SchighSchagh, Ah thats why it acts weird with one monitor
<Chaorain> SchighSchagh, thanks
<snowman> jack, will try...be back soon
<Dr_Willis> Weehawky,  in vmware/birtualbox. yes.. using a .iso file will be MUCH MUCH faster
<jrib> __mikem: don't know.  You are referring to jockey-gtk?
<__mikem> jrib, I think so
<__mikem> I don't know for sure what its called
<Weehawky> Dr_Willis, Would it be possible for me to not have to run virtualbox as root ?
<jrib> __mikem: try opening it in a terminal
<Chaorain> Does anyone know its possible to get my bluetooth mouse to link with ubuntu on my laptop without unlinking it from vista on the same laptop
<Dr_Willis> Weehawky,  i dont recall having to run it as root..
<Weehawky> Dr_Willis, It complains of things after making the fixed disk space
<Weehawky> Dr_Willis,  (if I don't)
<__mikem> jrib, one other problem, I installed nvidia's drivers now, but I can't get desktop-effects to enable. ANd I know they have worked on this machine in the past
<jrib> __mikem: did you reboot?
<unused_bagels> I'm trying to compile an intel 945G graphics chipset and I got this when I typed make: http://pastebin.com/m16241da7
<Weehawky> Dr_Willis, "The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect."
<__mikem> jrib, never had to before :(
<Dr_Willis> Weehawky,  i dont recall ever having that problem. But i havent messed with  vbox in linux in a month+
<Dr_Willis> Weehawky,  theres the issue then it iseems.. user not in the right groups.
<jrib> __mikem: yes you did, or at least load the module and restart X...
<Weehawky> Dr_Willis, How would I fix that
<__mikem> jrib I'll try restarting
<SchighSchagh> how do I configure what keyboard layout the Guest account on my computer (intrepid, fully updated) uses? obviously I can set it when I log in, but I don't want to have to do that every time I log in since it clears all settings when I log out...
<Dr_Willis> !groups
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups
<Tardious> Everytime I boot my laptop up My wifi asks me for myh keyring password (is there anywway to turn that off so it just connects automatically ?
<Dr_Willis> Weehawky,  i do it the old-skool way and edit the /etc/groups file :)
<WebcamWonder> Guys, quick question. Which models of nVidia does the new Xorg with Intrepid have incompatibility issues? More specifically, right now I am on hardy and running the 180.22 from nVidia's site on a 6150 Geforce Go. Would this have any trouble with the newer Xorg?
<Dr_Willis> Weehawky,  but thats not the safext way
<jrib> Weehawky: adduser USER GROUP
<Weehawky> jrib, So I would "adduser n virtualbox" ?
<spaceBARbarian> would it better to use Dropbox or shared folders in vbox ?
<jrib> Weehawky: your username is "n"?
<Weehawky> yes
<evilGUI> Is it a bad idea to use the root mysql account?
<__mikem> jrib, rebooting did not work
<jrib> Weehawky: ok, well you need to prefix it with "sudo " and "virtualbox" is not the group in the error message, so you probably want to change that
<jrib> __mikem: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<__mikem> hold on
<Weehawky> jrib, I am not understanding how I would add myself to the "group"
<unused_bagels> I'm trying to compile an intel 945G graphics chipset and I got this when I typed make: http://pastebin.com/m16241da7
<spaceBARbarian> what is a .deb file ?
<jrib> Weehawky: sudo adduser NAME_OF_USER NAME_OF_GROUP
<unused_bagels> spaceBARbarian: double click.
<evilGUI> spaceBARbarian: It's a package.
<Jufis> jrib: cat /etc/issue solved the problem
<unused_bagels> spaceBARbarian:  it's like an exe or msi file, you use it to install programs.
<Weehawky> jrib, And how do I know the 'group's name'
<jrib> Weehawky: the error message you pasted before has the name of the group
<Weehawky> oh
<WebcamWonder> !deb | spaceBARbarian
<ubottu> spaceBARbarian: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Weehawky> vboxusers
<jrib> Weehawky: yes
<rambo298> is there an ubuntu tool to display the initial response to an HTTP GET?  I want to verify that the HTTP status response is what it should be
<Weehawky> jrib, my user is added.  I guess I need to logout/in /
<jrib> rambo298: telnet?
<Weehawky> ?
<fabio> there is a firefox plugin
<jrib> Weehawky: yes
<WebcamWonder> rambo298: curl/cuil?
<rambo298> jrib: so telnet to port 80 and manually enter the HTTP GET?
<unused_bagels> spaceBARbarian:  it's like an exe or msi file, you use it to install programs.
<unused_bagels> I'm trying to compile an intel 945G graphics chipset and I got this when I typed make: http://pastebin.com/m16241da7
<jrib> rambo298: using the proper syntax, yeah
<webterror> howto install old linux-headers-2.6.24 package in ubuntu?
<webterror> i'm using 2.6.27 kernel version now.
<__mikem> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d2968b0d6
<WebcamWonder> Which models of nVidia are no longer supposed to be upgrade for the newer version of Xorg in Intrepid?
<spaceBARbarian> is there a text editor equivalent to Notepad++ for ubuntu ?
<rogue_> hello
<webterror> but i wan't install 2.6.24 kernel headers package;
<rogue_> hello
<fabio> webterror, dpkg -i ??
<unused_bagels> I'm trying to compile an intel 945G graphics chipset driver and I got this when I typed make: http://pastebin.com/m16241da7
<jrib> __mikem: you aren't using the nvidia driver
<jrib> in your xorg.conf-
<jrib> unused_bagels: why are you compiling it?
<Ashok_> can anyone help me get glx set up on intrepid with ati drivers?
<webterror> dpkg -i
<__mikem> jrib, I know for a fact I installed it, so why is my xorg.conf file not right?
<jrib> __mikem: the two are not related
<maquina4> hola
<snowman> @jack, restarted then forgot what to do. lol silly me, what was it again?
<rogue_> hey guy's i got a good Q and i need a descent A on usb devices
<maquina4> alguien que hable español
<__mikem> jrib, also see my pm
<Pici> !es | maquina4
<ubottu> maquina4: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<unused_bagels> jrib because my driver sucks, and I am desperately trying to play some dang games without having to dual boot.
<rogue_> hello
<rogue_> ....
<jrib> __mikem: specify nvidia as the driver and restart X
<unused_bagels> or buy a new grafix caRD cos i'm poor.
<WebcamWonder> !hello | rogue_
<ubottu> rogue_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ashok_> can anyone help me get glx set up on intrepid with ati drivers?
<rogue_> hey can you help
<jrib> unused_bagels: what exactly are you compiling?
<WebcamWonder> !anyone | rogue_
<ubottu> rogue_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<__mikem> jrib, I don't know how to specify it, as I never had to do so in the past. I never had these problems with this in the past.
<spaceBARbarian> is there a text editor equivalent to Notepad++ for ubuntu ?
<jrib> spaceBARbarian: gedit?
<rogue_> yea can you help
<rogue_> it's on usb devices
<WebcamWonder> rogue_: If you ask your question, sure I might be able to help
<fabio> jrib do you lie gedit ?
<spaceBARbarian> jrib: gedit doesnt have nearly as men features tho
<fabio> like*
<WebcamWonder> spaceBARbarian: vim? emacs?
<jrib> fabio: I use vim, but gedit is fine
<progre55> hey people! A quick modprobe.d question please.. in the alsa-base file, can I have two nearly same options? say, "options snd-hda-intel model=hippo" and "options snd-hda-intel model=vaio position_fix=0"??
<__mikem> jrib, ^^
<jrib> spaceBARbarian: are you aware of the many plugins available for gedit?
<Ashok_> I get an error when I try to run the glxgears command using the proprietary ati drivers
<jrib> __mikem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117903/ is mine.  If you want it to "just work" then debug jockey-gtk
<spaceBARbarian> jrib: i dont, how do i instlal the plugins ?
<mai-five> are there any security issues in chgrp update-manager?  i'm sure there's a better way around what i'm thinking but this seems easier... assuming now potential security issues...
<mai-five> also assuming i can chgrp of update-manager
<jrib> spaceBARbarian: there are many available in edit -> preferences already.  See also http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins
<spaceBARbarian> okay thks
<rogue_> webcamwonder
<jrib> mai-five: what are you trying to do?
<progre55> hey people! A quick modprobe.d question please.. in the alsa-base file, can I have two nearly the same options? say, "options snd-hda-intel model=hippo" and "options snd-hda-intel model=vaio position_fix=0"??
<WebcamWonder> rogue_: ?
<WebcamWonder> !pm | rogue_
<ubottu> rogue_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<rogue_> private chat
<rogue_> ok
<unused_bagels> jrib I can't find any other way to install it.  synaptic's full of stff I don't understand, and the intel website had this one.
<mai-five> well i don't want a user(s) in sudoers but i want to automate updates without me there to enter password
<Obituary> hi
<rogue_> as far as a usb device goes
<jrib> unused_bagels: *which* one?
<rogue_> there are solder points
<lard|arse> savvas: bug report finally posted (had to decide what to write and to follow guidelines for bug reports on that package), link is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/329278 - will I receive e-mail whenever there is activity on this bug report?
<Obituary> can you please tell me why my computer goes slow when i enter to a game??
<Obituary> with ubuntu
<__mikem> jrib, okay, it STILL isn't working
<rogue_> vcc, gnd, d+, d-
<jrib> __mikem: you restarted X?
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | rogue_
<ubottu> rogue_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mai-five> btw its 8.04
<Obituary> i have 8.10
<__mikem> jrib, yes
<jrib> __mikem: pastebin the files I asked you to pastebin before again
<__mikem> hold on
<rogue_> if i were to put a dip switch on the d- wired solder point would it produce a lag but still keep connected as a device and just lag or is this not possible?
<bastid_raZor> mai-five; you could add something like : username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/aptitude : to your sudoers so that you wouldn't need a passwd for aptitude to run.. not the best way but it works
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> trying to update my system, i get the following error: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic_2.6.24-23.46_i386.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive" can anyone help?
<rogue_> anyone ????
<WebcamWonder> rogue_: This is an Ubuntu support channel. Please take your questions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<spaceBARbarian> can someone explain how to use dropbox for ubuntu, i installed the package but i dont know where to go from here
<bastid_raZor> mai-five; please don't do that.
<WebcamWonder> spaceBARbarian: Log out/Login... And you should see a dropbox icon in the notification area
<chu_> I was wondering if anyone here is running 9.04?
<jrib> !jaunty | chu_
<ubottu> chu_: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<WebcamWonder> !jaunty | chu_
<fabio> chu_, me
<bastid_raZor> chu_; #ubuntu+1
<rogue_> anyone have knowledge on wiring usb devices
<Obituary> me 8.10
<__mikem> jrib, nvm, had a typo in the file
<Obituary> but games doesnt work
<chu_> !jaunty
<jrib> rogue_: not here, take that elsewhere please
<rogue_> ???
<Obituary> i installed nexuiz and cant move
<rogue_> where
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | rogue_
<ubottu> rogue_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rogue_> kk thx
<rogue_> exit
<unused_bagels> jrib: did you catch that up thar?
<spaceBARbarian> how do i get mirc to inser the name i doubleclick in the chat box ?
<jrib> unused_bagels: yes, did you catch my response?
<WebcamWonder> spaceBARbarian: Use tab completion. Enter a first few characters, and hit tab
<job> help please
<unused_bagels> jrib: which one what? card, or game?
<Sa[i]nT> How do I add myself to the fuse group?
<spaceBARbarian> WebcamWonder: i know about that, but i thought there was also a way to simply double click on someone's name and have it copied to the chatbox
<zamarax> hi in this video the user has a compiz fusion plugin that kind of bumps windows one in front the next when they click on them http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4fTh0x3xLE&feature=PlayList&p=FE8D0432C129C592&playnext=1&index=1 does anyone know wha that is? I'm trying to get the same effect
<Sa[i]nT> I'm trying to sync my iphone with ubuntu.
<fabio> adduser
<bastid_raZor> Sa[i]nT; you could manually edit /etc/group
<WebcamWonder> spaceBARbarian: Don't know about that. Most people over here don't use mIRC since we are on Linux :)
<Ashok_> http://www.imeem.com/electronicmusic/music/NsacUrkz/tiesto_driving_to_heaven/
<Ashok_> whoops
<Ashok_> wrong thing on the clipboard....
<job> ubuntu doesn't recognize new sound card.  help please
<progre55> hey people! A quick modprobe.d question please.. in the alsa-base file, can I have two nearly the same options? say, "options snd-hda-intel model=hippo" and "options snd-hda-intel model=vaio position_fix=0"??
<Ashok_> I'm having trouble with glx on intrepd with the ati proprietary driver
<Ashok_> @job is it a x-fi?
<job> sorry don't understand x-fi
<Ashok_> the card
<Ashok_> a creative x-fi
<Ashok_> ?
<job> Dynex card
<Ashok_> huh...there goes my idea
<spaceBARbarian> WebcamWonder: i logged in and out and i still dont see anything for dropbox, i should add that im using Xubuntu as guest in virtuabox
<job> works with vista
<WebcamWonder> spaceBARbarian: Oh Xubuntu. Then you won't see any graphics attached to dropbox. The dropbox plugin is for nautilus (gnome)
<mai-five> i was thinking something along the lines of a script to run "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" but not needing the sudo because the user is in the same group as update-manager (which is currently gid root)
<unused_bagels> SO! One guy told me he set up GEM and phoronix, and now he can play games with his intel graphics chipset....
<wartalker> how to know which bash i am runing
<thesnowman> is there any way to mount multiple partitions automatically on startup?
<unused_bagels> how would I go about doing that?
<WebcamWonder> spaceBARbarian: However, the daemon would be working in the background (hopefully), see if you have a ~/Dropbox/ and try putting some files in there
<mai-five> but if there are security flaws....  or hell, if that's even the right program...
<bastid_raZor> mai-five; you could switch out aptitude for apt-get and have a script that runs the program..
<WebcamWonder> !fstab | thesnowman
<ubottu> thesnowman: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<thesnowman> ok doke thanks
<job> no luck then???
<SchighSchagh> how can I make persistent changes/configuration to the Guest account (running intrepid, fully updated)
<spaceBARbarian> WebcamWonder: it cant find that folder
<spaceBARbarian> i guess it wont work then
<WebcamWonder> job: lspci, to get a list of the hardware attached, your sound card should show up
<WebcamWonder> spaceBARbarian: I am pretty sure you can make it work if you want to try to fool around with it
<spaceBARbarian> WebcamWonder: i think it might be easier for me to just install ubuntu lol
<unused_bagels> One guy told me he set up GEM and phoronix, and now he can play games with his intel graphics chipset.... how would I go about doing that?
<spaceBARbarian> WebcamWonder: i need fast performance so should i install an older version maybe "(running Vbox)
<mai-five> aptitude could work too.... but i was hoping it'd be non-interactive... just a yes-to-all as it were.... the user is not terribly savvy you see
<job> Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller
<WebcamWonder> spaceBARbarian: Well, Xubuntu is driven towards a lower end pc, so it shoudl be fine. If you want, you can manually start the daemon and it should sync everything int he background
<mib_v07zdy> Any staff here?
<jrib> mib_v07zdy: why?
<lstarnes> mib_v07zdy: staff of what?
<Ashok_> can anyone help me get glx working on my system?
<spaceBARbarian> WebcamWonder: any clue where i can find info on how to manually start it ?
<mib_v07zdy> nvm. I want to make a dvd instead of cd from the ubuntu downlaod. Is that possible?
<fabio> Ashok i use open mesa
<WebcamWonder> spaceBARbarian: See if you have a ~/.dropbox-dist/dropbox (this should be a hidden folder)
<WebcamWonder> spaceBARbarian: .dropbox-dist should be hidden
<bastid_raZor> mai-five; aptitude with the -y option does that
<Ashok_> fabio: whats the difference?
<WebcamWonder> !dvd | mib_v07zdy
<ubottu> mib_v07zdy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WebcamWonder> mib_v07zdy: Oops, not the factoid I wanted
<fabio> are you using open source radeon ?
<mib_v07zdy> me?
<Ashok_> no...to get the x server to run i had to sell my soul to the proprietary driver devil
<spaceBARbarian> WebcamWonder" no hidden dropbox files / folders in ~
<WebcamWonder> spaceBARbarian: So, no /.dropbox-dist ?
<mib_v07zdy> is there a way to do what i want?
<WebcamWonder> spaceBARbarian: So, no ~/.dropbox-dist ?
<job> ubottu, hope that was for me.  i will try those pages. thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spaceBARbarian> WebcamWonder: yeah nothing
<Ashok_> fabio: does that mean i cant use openmesa?
<Sa[i]nT> Anyone has any exp syncing their iphone with ubuntu?
<spaceBARbarian> WebcamWonder: lemme try reinstalling the package
<fabio> Ashok_ my radeon card is only supported by radeon so i use the mesa opengl
<mib_v07zdy> is there a site to look at?
<fabio> but i suppose that for the fglrx driver there is something different
<mai-five> lol thanks bastid i think i'll use aptitude instead of apt-get from now on.... but barring a change to sudoers, i still need administrative privs.... is that not something that's dicated by gid?
<WebcamWonder> mib_v07zdy: DVD: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/release/
<spaceBARbarian> WebcamWonder: reinstalled the package, still no .dropbox stuff
<mib_v07zdy> umm.... will the cd version work?
<SchighSchagh> how can I make persistent changes/configuration to the Guest account (running intrepid, fully updated)
<WebcamWonder> spaceBARbarian: Perhaps it is b/c dropbox plugin itself doesn't start to download the dropbox daemon. Goto their forums, and grab their forum builds, and extract it using the command they give. That should bring in the daemon for you
<bastid_raZor> mai-five; editing the /etc/sudoers with that info i gave you will only affect aptitude. that will let aptitude run without having to type a passwd
<green__> hi, the sound on my laptop doesnt work, I'm using 8.10 and I've tried all the fixes in the forum, can someone help me?
<spaceBARbarian> WebcamWonder: meh, ill just install hardy
<WebcamWonder> !sound | green__
<ubottu> green__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<WebcamWonder> spaceBARbarian: You can make it work if you want to. It just won't work as "hassle-free". But GNOME is less minimal than XFCE. So a little slower in your VB
<mib_v07zdy> WebcamWonder, if I put the cd version on a dvd-r, will it work?
<WebcamWonder> mib_v07zdy: DVD versions are available. Why do you want to make your own DVD?
<Xenos> Hm. Newb question: How do I make a keyboard shortcut to start an application? (Like, say, a file manager with ctrl+alt+f )
<secvuln> Hello
<secvuln> I have a slight problem.
<mib_v07zdy> WebcamWonder: because I do not know how to do it with a cd. Will it load in boot?
<spaceBARbarian> WebcamWonder: would it be beneficial to do install 8.04 over 8.10 in terms of performance ? i have a good graphics card but a slow HD and only 2gb RAM.
<mai-five> bastid_raZor: thank you, i'll give it a shot... unfortunately i have to wait until monday
<green__> green@green-laptop:~$ !sound |
<green__> bash: !sound: event not found
<green__> ?
<bastid_raZor> Xenos; system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<Dr_Willis> green__, ! stuff is 'bot' commands in the channel
<Dr_Willis> !bot | green__
<ubottu> green__: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zcat[1]> is there a way to make the taskbar clock text white instead of black?
<bastid_raZor> mai-five; i like to use aptitude safe-upgrade
<green__> ah ok
<mai-five> safe-upgrade?
<WebcamWonder> spaceBARbarian: Hardy is LTS. So, it would be supported for a greater amount of time. In terms of performance, shouldn't be much diff
<Xenos> bastid_raZor:  Yes, that lets me set keyboard shortcuts to specific window tasks, etc. I want to set keyboard shortcuts to open specific applications
<mib_v07zdy> WebcamWonder:  How do I install Ubuntu with the CD version?
<secvuln> I have a live cd. But I have ubuntu installed on an external harddrive. However, the box's BIOS does not have a boot from usb option. Is there any way I can boot into the usb from the live cd?
<WebcamWonder> !install | mib_v07zdy
<ubottu> mib_v07zdy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<glen_> Hello
<glen_> Does anyone here use Webmin?
<Gumby`> Does anyone here know if there is a way I can tell if my nic knows its connected to a gigabit switch or whether its in 100mb/s mode
<jrib> !webmin | glen_
<ubottu> glen_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
 * secvuln bans head against wall
<green__> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<glen_> Actually, it seems to be working ok
<spaceBARbarian> WebcamWonder: Whats LTS again ?
<glen_> But my problem is a module in it
<WebcamWonder> !LTS | spaceBARbarian
<ubottu> spaceBARbarian: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<WebcamWonder> spaceBARbarian: There is a factoid for everything :)
<glen_> Does anyone here also use WU-FTP?
<spaceBARbarian> WebcamWonder: well if its not much performance diff then i might as well go with intrepid
<xfm> Hello! I work in bash. I would like to stock the result of a pipeline into a var. Is it possible?
<WebcamWonder> spaceBARbarian: Since it is in a VB, it won't matter much anyways in terms of hardware
<glen_> Well, does anyone know of a user or group who can include anyone with read/write access?
<xfm> something like .... | var = echo
<glen_> Huh?
<secvuln> <secvuln>  I have a live cd. But I have ubuntu installed on an external harddrive. However, the box's BIOS does not have a boot from usb option. Is there any way I can boot into the usb from the live cd?
<WebcamWonder> xfm: #bash would be a better resource, I believe
<jrib> glen_: what does that even mean?
<glen_> What does what mean?
<bonhoffer> what does the $! variable in bash do?
<jrib> glen_: what you said...
<xfm> WebcamWonder: yeah thanks
<glen_> Ok, what I mean is, I want webmin full and complete access to a certain folder, so to what group and or user do I make the folder under?
<mai-five> bastid_raZor: i really appreciate your help in this matter
<jrib> glen_: webmin is not supported
<glen_> But that was because of this package thing.
<bastid_raZor> Xenos; xbindkeys may be what you're looking for :: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560&page=1
<bastid_raZor> mai-five; glad i could help. good luck.
<glen_> jrib, what do you think?
<Xenos> bastid_raZor: Thanks :-)
<glen_> jrib: Any response?
<jrib> glen_: webmin isn't supported :/  If you want information about permissions see ubottu
<jrib> !permissions > glen_
<ubottu> glen_, please see my private message
<bastid_raZor> Xenos; good luck.
<mib_v07zdy> Question: Should I downlaod both versions of Ubuntu? The WebServer and the other?
<jrib> mib_v07zdy: why?
<jrib> bonhoffer: #bash maybe
<mib_v07zdy> I don't Know. Does anyone have the desktop version? What dies it have?
<bonhoffer> jrib, thanks
<mib_v07zdy> *does
<zayn> if anyone can offer a newbie to ubuntu some grub menu help, please pm me
<jrib> mib_v07zdy: if you want to use it on a desktop, use the desktop version.  If you want to use it on a server, use the server version.  They use the same repositories but have a different set of default packages
<jrib> !ask | zayn
<ubottu> zayn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mib_v07zdy> Can you explain that? I want to use it for a webserver on my laptop
<zayn> does /dev /sada7 mean I have 7 partitions?
<mib_v07zdy> with apache, mysql, and php
<secvuln> zayn, it can
<jrib> mib_v07zdy: do you want a gui?  Or are you just sticking it in a closet somewhere?
<illumin8> Will running your monitor in a lower resolution speed up grapical applications?
<secvuln> zayn, but not nesserialy
<mib_v07zdy> gui? I am a web coder, and i want to code on my laptop
<WebcamWonder> zayn: sudo fdisk -l, to see a list of all partitions
<jrib> mib_v07zdy: install the desktop version and then install apache and friends with:
<jrib> !lamp | mib_v07zdy
<ubottu> mib_v07zdy: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zayn> I have multiple ubuntu and xubuntu entries but vista has disappeared.  any ideas as to how to reinstall it?
<secvuln> zayn, don't
<mib_v07zdy> I do not have internet. Do I need internet? If so, where can I find the rps?
<mib_v07zdy> rpms
<Xenos> Man is keyboard shortcuts in Ubuntu a mess :-/ Can't even figure out where the <super> + r is currently set (does weird zoom thing, annoying as f***)
<secvuln> :)
<WebcamWonder> zayn: Assuming you haven't overwritten the vista partition, you need to add a chainloader to your grub
<jrib> mib_v07zdy: ubuntu doesn't use rpms
<illumin8> vista is not cooperative when it comes to shareing space on a drive, many times it will entirly whipe your system to install itself
<WebcamWonder> Xenos: Compiz, assuming you have it enabled
<mib_v07zdy> oh, do i need internet?
<zayn> ok how do I do that please?
<bastid_raZor> Xenos; in compiz probably
<bastid_raZor> !ccsm > Xenos
<ubottu> Xenos, please see my private message
<secvuln> anyone here know about ploop boot manager?
<jrib> mib_v07zdy: no, you'll need to get the packages for what you want though.  It may be easier to install the server version and then use the alternate cd to install ubuntu-desktop as well.  I don't know if the alternate cd contains apache, php, etc
<kindofabuzz> anyone use winetricks? i get this when trying to install stuff using winetricks: err:process:__wine_kernel_init boot event wait timed out
<Xenos> Got compiz, not set there as far as I can see (general options->key bindings)
<Snakedoc> tritium, ya here?
<WebcamWonder> kindofabuzz: #winehq would be more helpful
<mib_v07zdy> ok, so where can i find the alternet install?
<kindofabuzz> WebcamWonder, yeah you're right
<jrib> !alternate | mib_v07zdy
<ubottu> mib_v07zdy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<WebcamWonder> Xenos: You need to find and disable it in the compizconfig-settings-manager
<zayn> so, after sudo fdisk - l - how do I safely remove unwanted partitions?
<jrib> mib_v07zdy: you are using the alternate cd as a package repository after installing the server version (or at least that is my suggestion)
<Xenos> WebcamWonder: Yes. Compizconfig-settings-manager,->general->general options_>key bindings
<green_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mib_v07zdy> ok, can I download that?
<Xenos> WebcamWonder: Nothing with <super> r or <mod4> r there
<illumin8> zayn, i use gparted and you simply select them then remove them.
<jrib> mib_v07zdy: yes...
<WebcamWonder> Xenos: Compiz doesn't keep its key bindings centralized, they are scattered across all plugins. You woul dneed to persoanlly check all the plugins. I would suggest start with the ones involving zoom
<zayn> i have gparted illumin8, thanks I'll try that
<WebcamWonder> !gparted | zayn
<ubottu> zayn: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<robertc1985> can anyone here help me pinpoint a trouble in my WUBI installation?
<WebcamWonder> !anyone | robertc1985
<ubottu> robertc1985: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Xenos> WebcamWonder: Oh my :-/ Thanks.
<zayn> thanks all - I'm off to give it a go
<illumin8> i run games like savage in my ubuntu 8.04 install, will disabling compiz and desktop effects speed up the grapical applciations?
<robertc1985> ok, why is my wubi installation all of a sudden very slow and programs like pidgin and firefox seem to freeze alot
<mib_v07zdy> is it the torrent?
<jrib> mib_v07zdy: no
<node357> illumin8, yes it will
<illumin8> node357, thank you
<green_> hi, I cant get my sound to work, I've tried a lot of guides, can anyone help me
<Xenos> WebcamWonder: Got it, thanks for the help :-)
<WebcamWonder> robertc1985: Has it been consistantly slow for quite some time now?
<jrib> mib_v07zdy: well yes, that's one way, but it's also on the download page
<WebcamWonder> Xenos: No problems, glad to help
<secvuln> I have a live cd. But I have ubuntu installed on an external harddrive. However, the box's BIOS does not have a boot from usb option. Is there any way I can boot into the usb from the live cd?
<Xenos> And thanks to the rest of you as well
<robertc1985> no, it seems to have started a few weeks ago
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know of a good program for managing my ipod under ubuntu?
<jrib> !ipod | spaceBARbarian
<ubottu> spaceBARbarian: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jrib> Sergeant_Pony: see above
<mib_v07zdy> i need the alternet
<Sergeant_Pony> jrib, thanks
<jrib> mib_v07zdy: yes, it's on the download page.  And it's also the torrent ubottu linked you to
<robertc1985> when i first installed wubi 804 back in november it was very fast, but now it's grinding to a halt
<WebcamWonder> robertc1985: Wubi is not meant to be for long term use, b/c of the way it handles partitions
<histo> robertc1985: doesn't wubi run ubuntu under windows? or does it reboot?
<WebcamWonder> histo: It runs Ubuntu natively off a large file inside the NTFS drive loopback mounted as an ext3 file partition
<green_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<illumin8> wubi runs under windows yes
<robertc1985> it reboots, and i get a bootloader that lets me choose between OS'es
<mib_v07zdy> how do i get to the alternet?
<WebcamWonder> green_: I don't know much about this, but did you make sure that your sound card is even detected first?
<green_> yes, i used aplay -l
<robertc1985>  it's one big file, about 28 GB
<WebcamWonder> green_: Ok, did you check whether the volume was not muted?
<mib_v07zdy> lol
<WebcamWonder> !alternate | mib_v07zdy
<ubottu> mib_v07zdy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<secvuln> No one seems to be able to answer my question.
<histo> robertc1985: computers are like air conditioners they work fine until you start opening windows
<green_> yes, i unmuted all possible playback in volume control, and put them on full
<mib_v07zdy> lol
<robertc1985> lol too true
<WebcamWonder> green_: Ok, did you try playing something from aplay, specifically directly to your card?
<green_> how do i do that?
<robertc1985> well since i've actually had luck in windows occasionally running defrag, i wonder if that would help any?
<WebcamWonder> robertc1985: Since you have a 30 gig file, it should help given that it is very unlikely that 30 gig is written as a linear file on your NTFS
<WebcamWonder> green_: aplay -D<device_name from aplay -l> <filename>, I think that is the format
<robertc1985> what i find odd is that only small programs tend to freeze, while when i watch movies in totem or play games like second life everything seems fine
<Xenos> :-/ xbind-keys doesn't seem to work   (as in, the shortcuts it make don't do anything)
<secvuln> No one seems to be able to answer my question. :'(
<WebcamWonder> secvuln: We would have answered it, if we knew the answer. Contrary to popular belief, we do not hold the entire world's intelligence on this channel :)
<histo> robertc1985: defragging ext3 is not necessary
<WebcamWonder> histo: He was talking about NTFS
<Xenos> using metacity seems to do better, tho
<histo> robertc1985: something else is causing your issue but I don't know much about how wubi works.
<histo> WebcamWonder: isn't wubi using ext3
<robertc1985> wubi is similar to virtualization i think
<WebcamWonder> histo: Please read my prior description as to how wubi works. It is not similar to virtualization
<WebcamWonder> It runs Ubuntu natively off a large file inside the NTFS drive loopback mounted as an ext3 file partition
<robertc1985> wubi actually uses ntfs or fat 32
<histo> WebcamWonder: if it loopbacks and mounts it as ext3 t5hen its ext3
<histo> WebcamWonder: and that file would not need to be defragged nor could it.
<WebcamWonder> histo: Yes, but since it is actually inside an NTFS partition, it is very unliekly that it would be stored linearly, and if NTFS is defragged, performance can be improved
<daniel928413> ubottu
<dj_> help
<daniel928413> ok
<daniel928413> whats prob
<inflex> I want to add some options to my xorg.conf to improve the perforance of my Intel 945GME graphics, however my xorg.conf is -blank- in /etc/X11 ... where does Ubuntu keep it's Xorg configs these days?
<dj_> touchpadandpartof keyboarddont work
<dj_> hence bad spacing
<dj_> cutsinandout
<WebcamWonder> inflex: Same place. There is a default x.org ubuntu defaults to, if it can't find one
<green_> i got an eror
<green_> green@green-laptop:~$ aplay -D "STAC92xx Analog"  test.mp3
<green_> ALSA lib pcm.c:2196:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM STAC92xx Analog
<green_> aplay: main:583: audio open error: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> green_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daniel928413> floddBOt2
<green_> sorry
<inflex> WebcamWonder: okay, thanks... curious, since it did such a good job at adapting when I switched from my Duron box to my new Asus B202 PC
<daniel928413> hello Should i switch to ubuntu from XP
<green_> i put my file in my home directory, should it be somewhere else?
<robertc1985> ok ubuntu is in a file that appears to ubuntu as en ext3 partition when in reality it is a file named root.disk on my c:\ drive
<WebcamWonder> inflex: Yeah, it has had its good moments with some people, and its bad with others
<daniel928413> Whats better UBUNTU or WIn XP
<inflex> trolls.
<prince_jammys> daniel928413: ubuntu xp is best
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | daniel928413
<ubottu> daniel928413: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<robertc1985> daniel, i only use xp when wine simply won't work
<inflex> use VirtualBox if you must
<WebcamWonder> green_: Home should be fine, since that is the default directory a new terminal default to. Are you sure that is the same name of the device you see from aplay -l?
<bastid_raZor> robertc1985; then why are you messing with wubi? do a real install
<robertc1985> well i'm going to see if i have any luck running defrag in windows
<robertc1985> well i'm not good at partitioning
<robertc1985> wubi makes it easier
<todd> I am trying to access some flash content, which one should I pick, to be sure my cam will work?
<WebcamWonder> !flash | todd
<ubottu> todd: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<green_> aplay -l gives me $card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<lmao> i cant seem to get skype to work while ive got a media file open in the background, a media file in a browser window open or a stream open. how do i fix this?
<ari_stress> happy valentine's day!! :)
<chetnick> which command to use to check if certain kernel module is enabled?
<green_> i tried aplay -D with both "STAC92xx" and "STAC92xx Analog"
<WebcamWonder> green_: get the cardname from, asoundconf list
<WebcamWonder> chetnick: lsmod
<chu_> Where do all my programs install (using synaptic), and if I was to create a separate partition for it, would that mean the same programs were installed across any OS that used that partition? Or is it slightly more complicated? :)
<WebcamWonder> lmao: Not possible without PA. Skype uses Alsa by default. And you need your soundcard to support hardware mixing, or dmix for software mixing
<lmao> WebcamWonder, how do you do that
<green_> asounfconf list returned $ Names of available sound cards : Intel
<lmao> WebcamWonder, what is PA?
<lmao> oh pulse?
<WebcamWonder> chu_: Slightly more complicated. Most installs bring in files to /lib, /bin, etc. I think what you are more thinking about is a separate home
<WebcamWonder> !home | chu_
<ubottu> chu_: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<WebcamWonder> lmao: Yeah, pulseaudio. There is a wiki out there that instructs on how to properly configure skype for PA, if you use it that is
<exodus_ms> chu_, are you trying to keep your applications on one partition separate from you os partition? (I know some people using windoze do that sometimes)
<lmao> where is it WebcamWonder
<WebcamWonder> lmao: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<chu_> I have my /home in a separate directory, but I'm wondering, if I was to upgrade to 9.04 would I still have (for instance) Celestia installed?
<lmao> 8.10
<WebcamWonder> chu_: If you upgrade, yes
<exodus_ms> yes
<WebcamWonder> lmao: And, do you use PA? Or not?
<lmao> no i dont use it currently
<chu_> s/directory/partition
<giaco> hello
<daniel928413> hello
<giaco> my webcam was working on the previous ubuntu release, but it's not after the update to the least version
<WebcamWonder> lmao: Then you need dmix to enable software mixing (which I have no clue with). I would recommend to ask more people here, and google around
<WebcamWonder> !webcam | giaco
<ubottu> giaco: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<daniel928413> if anyone has problems ask me
<giaco> thank you WebcamWonder
<exodus_ms> you think with a name like WebcamWonder you could get more help out of him :P
<giaco> lol, it's funny
<giaco> yes
<giaco> where's HardDiskWonder?
<lmao> WebcamWonder, no i dont use it currently
<giaco> :-D
<WebcamWonder> exodus_ms: I was waiting for that comment :P... Everytime :)
<Alterax> It's HDW's night off.
<chu_> But if I was to install, say xubuntu on a separate partition, would it be able to find the same Celestia install (I would be using the same /home)
<exodus_ms> WebcamWonder, cool, good to see you are a good sport :)
<WebcamWonder> chu_: /home contains all your personal files. So, it won't find the program installed, but if you were to install it, it would pick up your saved config
<WebcamWonder> Alterax: I hear, he had quite a trash
<warfie43> hi everybody!
<WebcamWonder> exodus_ms: :)
<Aquina> hy#
<lmao> WebcamWonder
<WebcamWonder> lmao: Oh, sorry. Missed your reply in the comments, hold up
<green_> webcamwonder, asoundconf gives me a help page, and asoundconf list just returns "Intel"
<lmao> ok
<WebcamWonder> green_: Then try only "intel" in the aplay
<warfie43> I come bearing gifts and seeking assistance...
<lmao> WebcamWonder, ok
<WebcamWonder> lmao: I can't take guarentee for this, but here is what a search turned up, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<bemuse> Hi, can anyone tell me how to trigger this script
<bemuse> http://pastebin.com/f5dce2eb0
<WebcamWonder> warfie43: You can keep your gifts, and still take out assistance (if we can help you that is)
<green_> i have same error
<Aquina> I have questions regarding this (http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html) especially the FAQ. Can someone tell me wether I should use the properetary driver I automatically received via apt-get with Xubuntu or wether to choos the one from the ATI website?
<Alterax> Warfie43 -- What's the trouble?
<chu_> To get involved in 9.04 testing, I need to create a Launchpad account, anything else?
<WebcamWonder> chu_: Just start testing, and see if it breaks, and then report it
<warfie43> @Webcamwonder&Alterax :D
<chu_> Alright
<Alterax> Aquina, I'd stick with the standard ones from the repo, if only because updating them will be smoother in the future.
<WebcamWonder> Aquina: The one from apt-get are supported as repos, since they have been tested by other people
<warfie43> Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid on Intel Soft (fake) raid :S
<WebcamWonder> !fakeraid | warfie43
<ubottu> warfie43: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Alterax> Though to be honest, I'm getting good ati support with the open-source driver.
<Aquina> thanks, Alterax! But what about ATI Cat. Control Center?
<anteaya> I need Ragel 6.2 which is not available via synaptic for Hardy. Compiling requires g++ which I didn't have but which I installed via synaptic and also GNU Make, which gives me a lot of synaptic choices but no clear indication which is the correct package. Any thoughts?
<Alterax> Never really used it, Aquina.
<Alterax> Sorry I can't be of help there.
<WebcamWonder> anteaya: install build-essential, it should bring in everything
<Alterax> anteaya, try build-essential
<Aquina> I see. :-)
<nickrud> anteaya, install   build-essential ; it will get you the right packages
<Alterax> Like WCW said. ;-)
<bastid_raZor> Xenos; http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/configure-custom-keyboard-shortcuts-on-ubuntu-256955.php
 * nickrud is wols
<anteaya> WebcamWonder: thanks I will do, I looked at build-essential earlier but the description said i didn't need the package, i will return there, thanks all
<anteaya> Alterax, nickrud thanks
<chu_> Umm, how do I create a backup of my current /home?
 * WebcamWonder realized that he came here to ask a quick question few hours back. Ended up as quite the opposite
<nickrud> WebcamWonder, be careful. That happened to me nearly 4 years ago
<chu_> Thank you very much! :)
<levity_island> hola #ubuntu, maybe this is the wrong place to ask, but does anyone know of a mysqldump-like tool for MS SQL Server that's available for ubuntu?
 * Alterax nods
<WebcamWonder> chu_: You can simply tar it (compress as a archive), to create a backup
<WebcamWonder> nickrud: :(
<chu_> Sweeeet, thanks very much, I'm getting excited about upgrading to 9.04 ahahah
<ronzo> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<prince_jammys> green_: do aplay -L to see the names of the devices. example: if you see front:CARD=Live,DEV=0 ,  then use aplay -D front ...
<warfie43> I've been googling for days... already found those pages... downloaded and tried the Alternative install CD and the Ubiquity technique... but nothing seems to work...
<Alterax> !food
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about food
<prince_jammys> green_: capital L
<ronzo> warfie43, what are you trying to do?
<Alterax> !video chat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video chat
<warfie43> ronzo: trying to install Ubuntu on Intel soft raid
<green_> do i enter the whole first line of aplay -L's out put?
<WebcamWonder> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:011-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<ronzo> warfie43, you need to install the raid software for the comptuer first, let me find what package it is really fast
<prince_jammys> green_: no, before the ':'
<prince_jammys> green_: front:CARD=Live,DEV=0  <-- 'front'
<tnnc> can someone help i am running ubuntu 7.10 and i am unable to access the network manager in gnome saids i dont have pression to do so
<green_> ok
<prince_jammys> green_: try that.
<ronzo> warfie43, when you boot up the live disk, install raidutils, and see if that will do it / recognize the raid
<green_> aplay: main:583: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<ronzo> warfie43, sudo apt-get install raidutilsd
<ronzo> warfie43, *raidutils
<secvuln> Is there a program that will allow me to boot a usb from a live cd?
<prince_jammys> green_: ok, that's better :)
<green_> :)
<prince_jammys> green_: at least it understands, ha
<warfie43> thanks Ronzo... I'll try that...
<bastid_raZor> secvuln; only if your BIOS supports it
<ronzo> warfie43, np, hope that helps!  =)
<secvuln> a pox on this outdated BIOS!
<secvuln> I guess I'll just have to update it. :(
<O__o> hi
<secvuln> 0__o, you have the best name ever
<green_> how do i find out what is using front
<O__o> hi how come ubuntu wont automount WD passport drive
<giaco> WebcamWonder, omg, easycam2 is in french!
<giaco> what's the meaning? Ce driver n'est pas compatible avec Easycam, ou l'orthographe est incorrecte ... ou il n'existe pas :)
<WebcamWonder> giaco: Is that a good thing, or a bad thing?
<stryd_one> hi all
<infomomo> hello :D
<bastid_raZor> giaco; http://translation2.paralink.com/
<Ashok_> i'm unable to change themes with emerald .7.1
<Ashok_> *.7.2
<tnnc> can someone help i am running ubuntu 7.10 and i am unable to access the network manager in gnome saids i dont have pression to do so
<stryd_one> hope someone can help... in synaptic or aptitude/apt-get from the command line, my system seems to be confused about which is the newer version of any app... for example, when i tried to install sun-java6-jre, it had dependency issues because it tried to install from the hardy repo, but i have the jre from hardy-updates installed. by forcing the version to the one from hardy-updates, everything worked fine...
<Ashok_> help with emerald not changing themes? anyone?
<anteaya> WebcamWonder, nickrud, Alterax thanks for the direction for build-essential, it did the job, my thanks
<WebcamWonder> anteaya: Glad to help
<anteaya> :)
<green_> prince_jammys, how do I force front to play my file
<prince_jammys> green_: i have no idea
<green_> all of the other things from aplay -L are busy too
<kitche> green_: use a player that does not use OSS maybe?
<illumin8> I want to enable the trash icon on my desktop, what command should i run in the alt-f2 to open the nautilus to make systemwide changes?
<green_> kitche im not sure what u mean
<WebcamWonder> illumin8: You can enable it from gconf-editor, or from Ubuntu Tweak, looks under apps/nautilus
<illumin8> Thats the one thank you :)
<Athenon_> I'm trying to change my password in phpmyadmin.  how do i do it?  It keeps letting me in with the old password, even though I've updated it everywhere I can think of, including the phpmyadmin config and the information_schema database.
<kitche> green_: players that only use OSS can not use the sound device if something else is using it
<ScottG489> Shit I just accidentally removed my 3 menus from my top pannel. How can I put them back?
<WebcamWonder> ScottG489: Right click on the panel -> Add to panel, and select System Menu/Application Menu, or something along those names
<illumin8> WebcamWonder, Thanks again that was what i needed.
<green_> nothing on my computer can play any sounds
<kitche> !language | ScottG489
<green_> right now
<ubottu> ScottG489: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<prince_jammys> ~aaaaadwwergfh1~
<n\median> guys, when i do this: sudo nmap -sU -O localhost
<n\median> i get: 5353/udp open|filtered zeroconf
<bastid_raZor> ScottG489; Main Menu is the option you're looking for in add panel.
<ScottG489> WebcamWonder: ok whew, i was afraid when I ddi that it was going to be set back to its defaults
<n\median> i want to open another port like that one..
<n\median> how todo?
<nicholashubbard> hey guys, just transferring files between a raid 10 and a single drive that is also connected to the raid card be causing my CPU usage to go through the roof..... seems a little strange
<lstarnes> n\median: you need to run something that uses another port
<WebcamWonder> ScottG489: Eveyrhting you see on the GUI is very much customizable :)
<n\median> ok
<n\median> ill try
<n\median> thanks
<lstarnes> n\median: ports aren't listed as open unless something is listening for a connection on that port and the firewall isn't blocking it
<ScottG489> WebcamWonder: Well thats the problem, I had it really customised and i was afraid it was just going to add the default pannel back in
<steelcityjim> can anyone assist in setting up permissions for samba file share
<n\median> hmm
<lmao> how do i undo recent changes i made to two configuration files?
<steelcityjim> can see the linux device on my windows network but its not allowing me to move files to it
<steelcityjim> says im not authorized
<n\median> well lstarnes
<WebcamWonder> lmao: Did you save a backup of those config files? Or, did you use gedit to edit the files?
<lmao> WebcamWonder, i used gedit
<n\median> i want to add teamspeak2 to a port ex 8767
<n\median> i did: iptables -I INPUT -j ACCEPT -p udp --dport 8767
<n\median> is that correct?
<WebcamWonder> lmao: gedit makes an automatic backup of all edited files. Just goto the directory you edited the file from, and you should see a file name, originalfilename~, that is your backup
<lstarnes> n\median: you don't need to do that.  All ports are allowed to be used by default
<n\median> hmm
<lstarnes> n\median: all you need to do is start something that uses that port
<WebcamWonder> lmao: Move the original file to somehting like, filename.doesntwork, and move the backup to the real filename
<steelcityjim> anyone help with configraton of samba share
<n\median> i did start teamspeak
<smileybri2> I love my laptop since putting Ubuntu (Intrepid) on it, but it does not play streaming video properly. If I visit a site like msnbc.com the deo starts and plays most of the way through, but then the stream stops and once the player catches up to the download it stops and plays no more. This is a consistent and persistent error that does not occur in my Windows Virtual Machine on the same computer. Can anyone point me to a solu
<n\median> and the port still missing in that report
<lstarnes> n\median: did you tell it to use that port?
<n\median> yes
<n\median> its that port by default
<illumin8> Could anyone recommend a high quality remote support application that would allow me to to connect to windows systems (I used teamviewer when on windows, but wine doesnt work well with file transfer if needed)
<lstarnes> n\median: you might need to manually scan it with nmap -p 8767
<lmao> WebcamWonder, k thansk
<lmao> thanks
<lstarnes> n\median: er, nmap -p 8767 localhost
<WebcamWonder> illumin8: vnc?
<illumin8> vnc?
<WebcamWonder> !vnc | illumin8
<ubottu> illumin8: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<n\median> lstarnes: 8767/tcp closed unknown
<illumin8> Thanks yet again
<n\median> :\
<n\median> how do i see running process
<steelcityjim> samba file share setup anyone?
<steelcityjim> need some help
<WebcamWonder> steelcityjim: Did you read the standard documentation provided by ubuntu?
<tnnc> can someone help i am running ubuntu 7.10 and i am unable to access the network manager in gnome saids i dont have pression to do so
<steelcityjim> yes webcam its not helping
<WebcamWonder> steelcityjim: Did you allow anonymous writes in your smb.conf?
<steelcityjim> well i did not configure at the command line
<steelcityjim> i got the desktop gui
<steelcityjim> do I still need to command line stuff to configure?
<lstarnes> n\median: ps aux
<WebcamWonder> steelcityjim: I don't really know. I haven't worked much with samba. BUt the smb.conf does have an option of globally disabling anony. writes
<stryd_one> hope someone can help... in synaptic or aptitude/apt-get from the command line, my system seems to be confused about which is the newer version of any app... for example, when i tried to install sun-java6-jdk, it had dependency issues because it tried to install from the hardy repo, but i have the jre from hardy-updates installed. by forcing the version to the one from hardy-updates, everything worked fine... Why would it not select th
<stryd_one> e newer version?
<WebcamWonder> stryd_one: It is expected, since the jre was installed from a higher version, it might be that the dependency for sun-java6-jdk was actually lower than the current installed package
<n\median> lstarnes: this is weird! i started the teamspeak with one user. then i switched to admin, and did that cmd.. but the process isnt there
<lstarnes> n\median: it likely died
<lmao> i cant find a file in the trash i just deleted
<stryd_one> WebcamWonder, thank for helping... that's the thing though... the latest version of the jdk, installed fine - but i had to force it to the latest version.... when i let the system select it without forcing, it chose the older version
<lstarnes> lmao: how did you delete it?
<lmao> rm
<lstarnes> lmao: rm completely skips trash
<Hemebond> erg. Tribal Trouble has borked my audio. I'm getting the ol' rapid noise loop. I can stop the Alsa service to stop all sound, but it's still there when I restart the service. Anything I can do without restarting my session?
<WebcamWonder> stryd_one: I do believe there is a list of preffered source of packages, where the hardy proposed is at a lower priority than regular. I am not sure though
<n\median> teamspeak2-server_startscript status
<n\median> the server seems to be running
<Aquina> tnnc, try entering "sudo network-admin"
<lmao> how do i get a new /etc/esound/esd.conf file anyone?
<Snakedoc> tritium, ya here?
<stryd_one> aha, that would explain it, i'll look into that thanks WebcamWonder :)
<lstarnes> lmao: try reinstalling esd
<ZI> asu
<ZI> ady
<Aquina> stryd_one have you checked the synaptic options?
<green_> i removed pulseaudio, and now aplay says  set_params:954: Sample format non available
<jmk2> off topic, whats a good site for "rainbow tables"?
<lmao> lstarnes, how do you do that?
<ZI> hello km cp
<dee25> i have a intel 82865G and a E153fp dell montior
<lstarnes> lmao: sudo aptitude reinstall esound
<dee25> i cant seem to change the resolution im stuck between
<dee25> 800x600 and 600x480
<stryd_one> Aquina, yeh it's set to "always prefer the highest"
<Aquina> stryd_one and synaptic installs 8.04 packets though you're running 7.10 - did I get it right?
<stryd_one> Aquina, no i'm running 8.04, and it installs 8.04 packages, but it doesn't select the newest version available, i have to force it
<seriouslycgi> i made a boo boo and changed the ownership of the mount point of a directory (its called /store on /dev/hdb2) who is supposed to own the mount point?
<bastid_raZor> seriouslycgi; root
<raz_-> Anyone knows why the nvidia driver install isn't persistant after reboots on usb-flash-disks running the live image?
<seriouslycgi> ok thanks
<lstarnes> seriouslycgi: user root, group root to be exact
<seriouslycgi> yup thank you. ill change both
<Aquina> force is normally only required if there are several versions available and you want to choose a different one. I'd recommend you to use apt-get and reinstall that thing. Also try to cleanup config.
<Aquina> There must be somethin' messed up severely
<raz_-> Aquina, was this addressed to me?
<GeffIsLegend> hey everyone , i need to figure out how to get my world of warcraft sounds working :-/
<danbhfive_jaunty> GeffIsLegend: did you check the appdb?
<Aquina> nos, to stryd_one
<raz_-> Aquina, kay.
<GeffIsLegend> whats appdb?
<warfie43> RAZ_ since nobody more knowledgable than me has answered I'll offer my guess.... if you're booting the live image, no matter if it's on a usb stick, nothing is persistant
<danbhfive_jaunty> !appdb | GeffIsLegend
<ubottu> GeffIsLegend: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<tnnc> aquina i get that liboobs warning and it doesnt come up
<rdw200169> GeffIsLegend, have you checked to make sure sound works in wineconfig first?
<raz_-> warfie43, that isn't exactly true. I have installed flash 9 and it is persistant despite reboots.
<stryd_one> Aquina, i did use apt-get, same results :( I agree, something ain't right, but i've no idea where to look to try and fix it. I haven't done any kind of weird config to aptitude/apt-get/synaptic aside from adding new repos
<Ciolivera> http://www.metroflog.com/ci0livera
 * warfie43 pulls his head in....
<GeffIsLegend> im pretty sure, i have all the audio settings enabled
<rdw200169> GeffIsLegend, it's: winecfg on the cmd line
<rdw200169> GeffIsLegend, you have to make sure the sound test works there *first*
<rdw200169> GeffIsLegend, b/c if wine can't output sound, WoW never will ;)
<GeffIsLegend> rdw200169:  yeah i just tested sound it worked, should i enable sound emulation?
<daniel928413> hi
<daniel928413> bye
<rdw200169> GeffIsLegend, no, i just have Full/44100/16 for the option
<seriouslycgi> lstarnes, i changed ownership and group do i need to reboot for changes cos its not letting me in anymore :s
<seriouslycgi> oh i need to change mode as well dont i?
<lstarnes> seriouslycgi: you shouldn't need to reboot
<rdw200169> GeffIsLegend, are you using the alsa driver?
<lstarnes> seriouslycgi: what is the mode set to?
<GeffIsLegend> rdw200169:  thats what i got , and i got everything in the check boxes checked in also
<seriouslycgi> lstarnes, drwxr-xr-x
<GeffIsLegend> rdw200169: pretty sure all of them are enabled, is this bad? lol
<lstarnes> seriouslycgi: that looks correct
<tnnc> liboobs
<rdw200169> GeffIsLegend, just use alsa
<seriouslycgi> im using thunar but it wont let me in the mount point/directory
<seriouslycgi> do i need to re-mount it
<lstarnes> seriouslycgi: you might need to
<rdw200169> GeffIsLegend, wine is a bastard about alsa, it will only use the 'default'
<GeffIsLegend> oo , hah, should i reset WoW and try it?
<rdw200169> GeffIsLegend, sure, wouldn't hurt
<GeffIsLegend> rdw200169: kk1min
<jony_kalavera> hi i'm having problems with a canon printer ip1600. iget an error which says child process aborted
<Dracie_> just use alsa-oss if your having issues with sound in wine
<jony_kalavera> what could be the problem
<jony_kalavera> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117914/
<GeffIsLegend> rdw200169: didnt work :-/
<baz> whats a good way to restart *conky* to see my config changes?
<ziroday> baz: well how do you normally start conky?
<kidcrash> y'all got a new user coming your way, just sold a computer and she was excited about the os
<ScottG489> As I see it, there are generally 2 ways I open a file, to either view it or to edit it. Its there any program I can use to streamline being able to do this to a file? Say I hold down shift when I double click on a file, it will open the editor i choose instead of a program to view it with. Anyone know of a program like this or have a comment on the idea?
<baz> ziroday, by typing 'conky' in terminal
<ziroday> baz: okay. try kill it with killall conky
<rdw200169> GeffIsLegend, i don't know then... have you check the config.wtf file to make sure it's alright (for WoW)?
<mcstinky> good morning everyone, can anyone tell me why I have to create two profiles in my vnc4server? and upon rebooting, I have to always start the second account, or it says connection dropped, I am on LAN
<ziroday> ScottG489: AFAIK there is no utility to do this, can you give an example on one of these files?
<baz> ziroday, thats good, thanks
<jony_kalavera> does anyone here speaks german?
<redvamp128> mcstinky:  I have heard of people adding it to a startup script
<GeffIsLegend> ill have to double check, where does the Config.WTF go exactly? which directory
<redvamp128> #de | jony_kalavera
<ziroday> baz: and then restart it with conky :). Also if conky is running in the terminal you can use ctrl+c to kill it
<redvamp128> #du | jony_kalavera
<ziroday> !de | jony_kalavera
<ubottu> jony_kalavera: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Aquina> jarco, ich jony_kalavera
<mcstinky> redvamp128, thanks! to the google-macine! =D
<baz> ziroday, what about making it independent of the terminal
<stryd_one> Anyone who is searching for this later might like to know: I found the culprit: /etc/apt/preferences has some pinnings set. I removed them and it's fixed
<ziroday> baz: do conky & disown
<Aquina> jony_kalavera brauchst Du Hilfe?
<jony_kalavera> i dont speak german but i think this forum could be simmilar to my problem. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/canon-ip2500/?highlight=open#post-1189645
<isaac_> For an older computer that will not boot from USB; is there a boot disk that will let you boot from USB?
<stryd_one> thanks all, 'til next time! :)
<GeffIsLegend> rdw200169: ill have to double check, where does the Config.WTF go exactly? which directory
<rdw200169> GeffIsLegend, it should be in the WTF directory of where WoW is installed
<ScottG489> ziroday: I can think of a ton of examples. Say you have an image file, you could open gimp to edit it or image viewer to edit it. Thats probably my most common problem but I know I have run into other occasions where i have frequently wanted to edit a file or view it almost an equal ammount
<axor1337> /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER axor1337 aavifeqeufxh
<isaac_> You know how an old Windows 98 boots from floppy, then you point it at the cd drive.  Is there a boot cd that you can then use to boot from USB?
<ziroday> ScottG489: sure, well I don't know any way to do that, you might want to put your idea up on brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<bemuse> In future it would be better to do those type of things in the status window axor1337
<ziroday> axor1337: you will want to change your password
<jony_kalavera> sorry wrong one http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/canon-ip-1500-unter-ubuntu-8.10-32-bit/
<Aquina> jony_kalavera existiert das Verzeichnis und hast Du die Rechte dafür?
<JabberWalkie> axor1337: not that smartest thing to do
<ScottG489> ziroday: Or for a lot of programming files. The IDE I use takes a while to open, say I just want to look at it with a smaller program that formatted it correctly (not just a text viewer)
<ziroday> isaac_: you should be able to configure that through the bios
<isaac_> ziroday some old computers' BIOS won't boot from USB.
<ziroday> ScottG489: yep, it makes sense to me. When you're done submitting your idea ping me and I'll approve it for you
<ScottG489> ziroday: Thats something i seriously would like to program myself if i knew how to right now
<jony_kalavera> Aquina: i dont speak german i was just asking for anyone who could explain this http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/canon-ip-1500-unter-ubuntu-8.10-32-bit/
<ScottG489> ziroday: What does approving it do?
<DarthSomething> hi people
<ziroday> ScottG489: well when you submit an idea it has to be approved by moderators, to make sure it makes sense etc before people can vote on it
<DarthSomething> i've a trouble with my intrepid
<ScottG489> oh ok
<redvamp128> isaac_:  depending on what the os is on the computer I have heard of the following-- installing linux on a usb stick-- then adding wingrub to point to the usb (which would still use the mbr) if windows is installed.
<ziroday> darthanubis: whats not working?
<ziroday> darthanubis: whoops, sorry
<NoSoyKaseO> habemus...
<DarthSomething> ufw or firestarter leave open the icmp and i cannot stay stealth
<isaac_> redvamp128 Ouch......... sounds like it could seriously mess up the resident OS.  Do you know anyone who could make a boot cd like that?
<DarthSomething> i cannot pass the security test of shieldsup
<redvamp128> isaac_:  it is not a big mess let me give you the page to the wingrub-- it is a line added to the boot.ini to point to the wingrub then to boot the linux without major changes.
<ziroday> DarthSomething: you are fine, don't worry about it.
<illumin8> Appologies if this is not the right question for this area, but i have checked other channels and noone seems to know. I downloaded Savage XR and tried to install it from the terminal but get a error that i am lacking permissions, how can i give myself permissions on it (i have tried right clicking to change them)
<DarthSomething> and i've not found an ultimate guide to set up my firewall
<redvamp128> isaac_:  WinGrub and Ubuntu <http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p9.html>
<DarthSomething> th ziroday
<fred__> hi
<DarthSomething> tx
<ziroday> illumin8: do chmod ugo+r /path/to/executable
<illumin8> ziroday, Thank you
<Aquina> Sorry jony_kalavera but I think I cannot help you with that. You'd specify your problem a bit more. Generally installing all packets is necessary.
<DarthSomething> but i've not undestood if to use ufw is the cause to not be stealth
<fred__> who knows a good and easy wfi captif portal
<ziroday> DarthSomething: that test was designed for windows computers, not linux futhermore its somewhat outdated
<rdw200169> fred__, coovachilli, coova.org or coova.com
<DarthSomething> maybe also my router that replies to icmp, but using firestarter i get some alarms
<DarthSomething> this things means that i'm not stealth
<DarthSomething> if someone ping my pc
<aboys> where is mysql_config file ? at apt-get install mysql
<rdw200169> fred__, it's an amazing upgrade to the now ancient chillispot captive portal.  complete with DHCP redirection/relay, etc...
<ziroday> DarthSomething: do not worry. You are fine.
<fred__> thanks
<illumin8> ziroday, bash: ./xr_setup-1.0b3-cl_lin_prod.bin: Permission denied after the command given
<simplenewb> I'm using sshfs to mount a drive from another computer on my home network, question is how can I write to the drive? Whenever I use sshfs to mount a drive it's read only and I don't know how to make it writable.
<riegersn> mplayer starts caching in firefox for videos, then stops and status in player window says 'Stopped' video never plays. Any Idea?
<ziroday> illumin8: what does ls -l ./xr* output?
<DarthSomething> i'm a little paranoid, i know... but my real problem is to not understand how my firewall works
<rdw200169> DarthSomething, if you really want to learn about how linux does firewalling, start reading about ipTables
<rdw200169> DarthSomething, smoothwall, ufw, firestarter (etc... etc...) all use iptables
<ziroday> illumin8: according to that you didn't do chmod ugo+x ./xr*
<DarthSomething> ufw overwrite iptables rules?
<ziroday> illumin8: try sudo chmod ugo+x ./xr*
<DarthSomething> if i use ufw and firestarter i make something of bad?
<ziroday> illumin8: it depends on who owns the file, run it as sudo for now
<rdw200169> DarthSomething, no, it's not like that; iptables is always in charge... ufw, in the backround, runs iptables to input the firewall information
<rdw200169> DarthSomething, as does firestarter, etc...
<rdw200169> DarthSomething, i don't understand your question
<step> hey all, anyone tell me why when i make a change to file sharing settings (and the sharing is working) the settings aren't being reflected in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<DarthSomething> ok, they are likes gui for iptables
<ziroday> illumin8: and then when doing ls -l ./xr* it should read rwxrwxrwx
<illumin8> ziroday, ok thanks ill try that, be right back
<ziroday> step: I believe gnome puts the settings elsewhere, but don't know where sorry :(
<arghh2d2> frontend
<DarthSomething> in this way, i yet can use iptables rules
<rdw200169> DarthSomething, yes
<step> ziroday, that's my theory.  but google isn't helping me out :(
<DarthSomething> and i must write/copy a "not icmp" iptables rule
<rdw200169> DarthSomething, if you want more rules for firestarter, for example, you have to add stuff to /etc/firestarter/user-pre or user-post
<memphis_> hello?
<ziroday> step: what are you trying to do?
<rdw200169> DarthSomething, and if you want to take some away, you have to edit /etc/firestarter/firestarter.sh
<ziroday> memphis_: Hi! How can we help you?
<illumin8> ziroday, after trying the sudo mehtod i do get -rwxrwxrwx 1  now. thank you
<DarthSomething> tx rdw200169
<memphis_> just checking out the digs, I am in Utah
<step> ziro: mostly wanted to kill the "printers" share, but i'd like to tweak the browseable setting too.
<ziroday> illumin8: awesome! The file executes now?
<rdw200169> DarthSomething, keep in mind that iptables is passive, as far as config loading is concerned
<maxime> what about the linux file system :P
<ziroday> step: can you pastebin your /etc/samba/smb.conf? I'm not very good with samba but two brains are better then one
<memphis_> ziroday: what the topic tonight?
<illumin8> ziroday, that it does, quite fast actually :)
<rdw200169> DarthSomething, the last firewall frontend to run is the one who owns the firewall;  most firewall apps will flush the old firewall out, and add theirs
<illumin8> ziroday, thank you again, i should post this on thier forums?
<BZOTKHUIDT> hello
<ziroday> memphis_: This is support, something not working you can ask us. To chat you can do so in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ziroday> illumin8: you could, but the reason its not like that automatically is a security setting
<step> ziro:  i'm ok tinkering with the file, i just can't find where gnome's making the changes.  it just isn't using the ones in /etc/
<ziroday> illumin8: I believe, I could be wrong
<memphis_> well I wanted to ask I have a site www.videogamefixer.com and I wanted to know about getting a Ubuntu distro on a xbox 360
<ziroday> step: you could ask in #gnome on irc.gimp.net
<richerVE> hi, how can i pair a device with bluez 4.x ??? anyone?
<ziroday> irc://irc.gimp.org/#gimp
<DarthSomething> finally if i use something likes "sudo iptables -something" i bypass ufw and firestarter?
<step> ziro:  thanks, i will.
<spasticteapot> memphis_: Not going to be easy. The Xbox 360 uses a version of the PowerPC architechture far more advanced than that ever supported by Ubuntu.
<ziroday> woops sorry
<illumin8> ziroday, to combine the two commands you sent me they would appear as "sudo chmod ugo+rx /path/to/file" correct?
<DarthSomething> or firestarter can overwrite my new rule?
<memphis_> how do we whisper (sorry a little new to linux and IRC)
<ziroday> illumin8: err sudo chmod ugo+x /path/to/file should do.
<rdw200169> DarthSomething, well, unless you flush the firewall, it just adds the new rule to the end of the chain, if you use the -A rule for example
<spasticteapot> memphis_: If there IS such a distro, it's going to be oriented towards people wanting to use 360s for distributed computing (such as a render farm), not for, say, media playback.
<ziroday> memphis_: you mean message people?
<rdw200169> DarthSomething, you can use -I to insert, but that's tricky to use
<memphis_> yeah
<FoxBlitzz> memphis_ /msg user
<rdw200169> DarthSomething, its easier to just modify the user-pre/user-post files
<rdw200169> DarthSomething, or edit firewall.sh
<FoxBlitzz> Or /query in some clients
<n\median> lstarnes: thanks
<n\median> i managed to put it working
<Kolie_> I made a dvd, and the colors are fine on my windows computer, but under vlc and xine the colors are wrong. background are purple, people are greyed out, its just weird.
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here know how to get Ubuntu to do something with my M-Audio Audiophile? I did the firmware fix as described on the forums, which allowed ALSA to recognize it as existing, but I can't get anything to play through it.
<DarthSomething> rdw200169, what's the simplest way? edit user-pre?
<spasticteapot> Kolie_: I have a similar problem, except for me the color depth has been reduced entirely to nil, the contrast is gone, and the sound is muted. :)
<Kolie_> I can hear fine, I had to switch to totem-xine
<chu_> hey is it possible to "embed" a terminal on the desktop?
<Kolie_> or use vlc
<Kolie_> But color is wrong in both
<ziroday> chu_: I believe so with xwinwrap
<rdw200169> DarthSomething, firestarter is pretty smart about *where* it adds the pre and post rules. consult firestarter.sh on where exactly it does this
<rdw200169> DarthSomething, it's a relatively simple script to read ;)
<jony_kalavera> Aquina: nevermind i found the solution sudo apt-get install libcnbj-2.6 bjfilter-2.6 pstocanonbj
<DarthSomething> ok, thanks
<jony_kalavera> Aquina: thanx any way
<DarthSomething> you're very kind rdw200169
<rdw200169> DarthSomething, I try to help, i'm sorry if i sounded rude
<DarthSomething> noth, it sounds good ;-)
<DarthSomething> tx
<owen1> my FF beeps when i scoll with ctrl+down and hit the bottom. can I silent it?
<redvamp128> chu_: I did find one guide but it makes a terminal the desktop background- HOWTO: Terminal for desktop background. - Page 10 - Ubuntu Forums <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36811&amp;page=10>
<ziroday> owen1: you can remove the beep all together from all apps with sudo rmmod pcspkr
<rdw200169> ziroday, that is one classy fix!  (why didn't i do that?  i just removed the speaker!)
<owen1> ziroday: interesting, but i would like only from FF.
<ziroday> rdw200169: haha, you can add it do /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to have it not loaded at startup
<evertonllins> ]
<raz_-> Anyone knows why the nvidia driver install isn't persistant after reboots on usb-flash-disks running the live image? Flash 9 is staying, despite reboots. Nvidia's drivers aren't :/
<redvamp128> ziroday:  why not just goto system- preferences -- sound -- then system beep -- uncheck?
<ziroday> owen1: hmm for me doing ctrl+down changes tab
<tritium> raz_-: why do you say that?
<owen1> ziroday: i meant page-down..sorry
<_Thorn_> Is ubuntu 7.04 too old to "upgrade" ?
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know why sound isn't playing through my USB soundcard?
<DarthSomething> see you later!
<ziroday> owen1: page down doesn't do it either
<raz_-> tritium, because it is what I am currently experiencing?
<tritium> raz_-: it's not true in general.  Which driver package did you intsall?
<owen1> ziroday: it doen't beep or doesn't scroll?
<tritium> install, even
<ziroday> owen1: doesn't scroll
<owen1> ziroday: weird. nothing happend?
<ziroday> owen1: ctrl+pg down changes tabs
<raz_-> tritium, the last one, using the ubuntu hardware driver for proprietary drivers menu.. version 180, if I remember correctly.
<owen1> ziroday: i know. i am talking about scrolling.
<ziroday> owen1: don't know sorry
<owen1> ziroday: np
<tritium> raz_-: probably nvidia-glx-177, in that case.  -180 doesn't show up in the menu.  What does /etc/X11/xorg.conf list as the driver when you believe the driver doesn't persist?
<chu_> I notice sometimes when I close programs, the power-manager crashes (8.10), do I report this as a bug?
<chu_> It could be resetting I guess.
<raz_-> tritium, hold on, booting.
<rakhman> hai
<redvamp128> !bugs | chu_
<ubottu> chu_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<w3wsrmn> :3
<evilGUI> any idea why I get -bash: cd: lighttpd: Permission denied
<evilGUI> when I try to cd /var/log/lighttpd/
<martin_> -,d
<ziroday> evilGUI: because its a file not a folder?
<martin_> nano try
<evilGUI> I tried nano it says it's a folder.
<evilGUI> same goes for the mysql log directory
<ziroday> evilGUI: can you pastebin ls -la /var/log/
<dee25> how u install 915 resolution i have it in my home folder
<Stargazer> Is there a way to take a screenshot without shooting the pointer ?
<tritium> dee25: that's typically not needed any more
<ziroday> Stargazer: I believe ksnapshot can do that
<raz_-> tritium, I perfermed an update earlier, as such, I have access to versions 173/177/180 in the "hardware drivers" menu.
<Halcyon> hmm
<kitche> evilGUI: most likely it's because you need root powers to access those directories so use sudo to access them
<dee25> is not?
<dee25> im trying to change my resolution
<mcstinky> Stargazer, are you using the 'take screenshot' tool? I believe that has an option to not show mouse on picture
<Stargazer> Ziroday, is there a native way ? (without using another probram)
<evilGUI> http://pastebin.com/m2c3410b2
<tritium> raz_-: its inclusion in the menu evidently depends on what hardware is auto-detected.  For many, 180 doesn't show up.
<evilGUI> kitche: How would I do that sudo cd?
<Stargazer> Mcstinky: just the PrtScrn button. :)
<ziroday> Stargazer: I always use ksnapshot as I find it more powerful, sorry
<raz_-> tritium, 180 is the "recommended" one.. once I click on "activate", it tells me I need to restart the computer to activate the driver. I do so. It doesn't.
<kitche> evilGUI: yes but I would use sudo -i really
<_2> what is dir anyway ?    Direct Rendering Infrastructure ?
<martin_> eç
<tritium> raz_-: what does "apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-180" reveal?  Is it installed?  Does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf list "nvidia" as the driver?
<martin_> bad comand
<bemuse> dir = directory?
<raz_-> tritium, checking..
<ziroday> evilGUI: right, you don't have read permission on that directory
<_2> bemuse typo  dri
<bemuse> oh i see :P
<evilGUI> ziroday: Is it meant to be that way?
<ziroday> evilGUI: well its how you set it up. You can change it.
<_2> so if i'm not using 3d nor wanting 3d  is there any reason to work on getting dri working ?
<raz_-> tritium, "...nvidia-glx-180" indicates: installed (same as candidate): 180.11-0ubuntu1-intrepid1 ... opening xorg.conf.
<tritium> raz_-: good
<evilGUI> ziroday: How so?
<ziroday> evilGUI: sudo chmod ugo+r /var/log/lighttpd
<_2> 755
<evilGUI> ziroday: You see my problem was this VPS had root enabled by default for some odd reason and I installed a few things as root =(
<evilGUI> ziroday: Should I do a reinstall?
<raz_-> tritium, yes.. under 'Section "Device"', there is 'Driver "nvidia"'.
<ziroday> evilGUI: thats fine, then just ssh in as root
<tritium> raz_-: Sounds like it's installed and being used.
<raz_-> tritium, keep in mind that I just re-did the 'activate' thing.
<martin_> r
<evilGUI> ziroday: But that fact that I setup lighthttpd, mysql and PHP as root is that going to come back to kill me?
<_2> evilGUI yes absolutely,  reinstalls three or four times a weak until you get good at it,  then never reinstall again.
<raz_-> tritium, if I open the nvidia util, it tells me: "You do not appear to be using the NVidia X driver. Please edit your X configuration fiile (just run nvidia-xconfig as root), and restart the X server".
<tritium> raz_-: please check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for some clues
<_2> so about dri ?
<_2> advice welcome,   is there any reason to try to get dri working if i'm not the least interested in 3d ?
<raz_-> tritium, I just did a "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and then ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X.. Seems that it is now working. As a side effect, the mouse pointer disappeared. I'll try restarting the whole thing to see how persistant it is.
<pneves> list
<redvamp128> raz_-:  usb mouse? or standard one?
<raz_-> redvamp128, laptop touchpad.
<_2> ps2 probably raz_-
<prince_jammys> _2: nah, grab a beer. dealing with that sounds like potential torture.
<redvamp128> raz_-:  I found something the other night while I googled something else about restarting usb from prompt but I would not know where to begin with the touchpad
<histo> redvamp128: controlled by X
<_2> prince_jammys can i skip the beer too.  that sounds like torture too
<histo> redvamp128: synaptics drivers. You could check lsmod but
<prince_jammys> _2: ok, a glass of milk
<histo> who knows with those things.
<_2> lactose yuch
 * _2 looks for beer
<mcstinky> how about sugar water?!
 * histo doesn't have browser right now to look. Installing 8.10 on my main box.
<qcjn> hi, somebody suggested to add this to grub "title= Puppy Linux 4   root	=(hd0,1)  kernel=/pup4/vmlinuz ro quiet   initrd= /pup4/initrd.gz
<qcjn> so i can choose puppy at start up, beside ubuntu and Xp
<_2> seriously   would there be any real use for  dri  other than 3d effects
<_2> ?
<qcjn> but i wan,t to be sure before making changes to grub
<redvamp128> qcjn:  let me check mine-- I have puppy installed
<qcjn> redvamp128: thanks
<redvamp128> qcjn:  this is what I have for mine-- you may want to add it to the end as an added cushion
<redvamp128> qcjn:  title Puppy Linux 412 full install
<redvamp128> root (hd1,0)
<redvamp128> kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sdb1 pmedia=atahd nosmp
<qcjn> i can see the puppy files in my root, pup_410qcjn.sfs,  pup_save-qcjn.2fs
<aina> allow
<qcjn> so it should be ok
<redvamp128> ahh
<aina> allow
<chu_> I am using a custom theme, but it says "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine '' is not installed" - Can I find out what theme engine this requires?
<redvamp128> qcjn:  yes that looks right -- Mine is a full install though
<qcjn> hum, how you did that, took a partition just for puppy ?
<redvamp128> qcjn:  yes -- but I forgot that on my other system puppy runs in a directory--
<qcjn> redvamp128: how come you've got 2 times root
<likuidsilence> can someone confirm this is a bug in 8.10 when mounting NFS shares ?? I get the following mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'rpcbind' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered
<nickrud> chu_, in the gtkrc file for the theme, look for the engine declaration
<redvamp128> qcjn:  let me pastebin it so you can see how it looks without the multiple lines
<qcjn> ok
<_2> qcjn grub accepts a root path  "(hd0,0)"  and the kernel accepts a root path "root=/dev/root"
<redvamp128> qcjn: general pastebin - puppy - post number 1336822 <http://www.pastebin.ca/1336822>
<histo> I keep losing consoles any way tot recover them? F1-F4 are gone just blinking cursor?
<qcjn> ok
<histo> After I log out they won't reset they jsut go to blinking cursor
<redvamp128> qcjn:  though I think when 4.1.3 comes out will install that one inside a folder on that partiion.
<histo> Its not showing anyone on the tty if I use the who command
<fengshaun> hi everyone, how can I dim my screen? (sony laptop vgn-fj270)
<chu_> nickrud - where do I find this file? ~/.themes/<theme>/{gtk : gtk-2.0 : metacity-1} ?
<_2> histo init is supposed to respawn them,  but if they respown too quickly they will be disabled for x=minutes  >>> init 3 # should reset them
<redvamp128> fengshaun:  should be a function key then another key (should be controlled by laptop bios) and not really ubuntu.
<nickrud> chu_, it would be <themefolder>gkt-2.0/gtkrc
<fengshaun> redvamp128: the func key doesn't work!
<nickrud> chu_, erm, gtk-2.0/gtkrc obviously
<_2> histo or should i say changing runlevels should reset them.
<chu_> thanks nickrud
<fengshaun> (it's software controlled I think)
<chu_> Yep, found it :)
<redvamp128> fengshaun:  hold it down then look for a key that looks like a sun then beside that one should be the dim (you have to hold both down at the same time)
<chu_> engine "pixmap"?
<nickrud> chu_, that's an engine,yes. the most commonly used one
<fengshaun> redvamp128: hahaha that was noob language, but it doesn't work
<nickrud> chu_, why your custom theme isn't finding it is another question
<_2> histo i think the default is five respawns in 30 seconds.   but not sure.   anyway, check the /var/log/messages   for what might be causing it.
<redvamp128> fengshaun:  what is the video card generally they have a setting for gamma which would do the same there
<chu_> there's two
<chu_> whoops
<chu_> there's two #module_paths
<fengshaun> redvamp128: it's intel
<hanasaki> what is in server vs desktop?  what is the criteria for choosing ?
<histo> _2: if I init a different run level how do I get back just sudo init 2 the init 5 or something?
<qcjn> thanks, but i don't understand enough.. to play right now in grub..the line root, tells where is the root, Right ?
<hanasaki> and what is "studio"?
<_2> histo by default runlevels 2 through 5 are exactly alike
<histo> _2: well how do I switch to get this fixed?
<_2> sudo init [2,3,4,5]
<histo> _2: nothing in /var/log/messages that seems relevant by the way
<histo> _2: is there a command to see the current runlevel
<_2> histo if it's active syslog might also be relevant
<darkblue_B> Hey! I use netatalk for AppleShare volumes *every day* and I just ran the updater for Ubuntu and now it *broke*!! this is bad.. I have done everything called for, including setting some magic line somewhere telling the updater not to mess with it.. Where can I go to find out how to remedy this.. :-(
<_2> histo runlevel
<_2> :)
 * _2 watches histo slap his forehead 
<fourpointfivetb> read an article stating desktop was easier to set up as a noob
 * histo ouch
<histo> _2: ty that seems to have done the trick
<redvamp128> fengshaun:  I am still looking be patient-- but I think Gamma is the settings generally that you can do it with software by moving the slider.
<_2> you are selcome
<_2> welcome maybe
<fengshaun> redvamp128: where can I find that setting?
<raz_-> tritium, it seems that after a reboot, I need to run "nvidia-xconfig" and then restart X.. I think it might have to do something with "configured video device" vs "device" section under xorg.conf -- What do you think?
<_2> never tryst commandw fron soneome that cant' tpye
<fengshaun> I couldn't find it in the menues.
<raz_-> and then restart X, for the driver to work again*.
<martin_> ffuuuu about http://pastebin.com/m52b0f7e8
<martin_> bad concert
<tritium> raz_-: I've never seen such a thing happen.  No, that shouldn't be the problem.
<_2> histo you still need to find and fix that issue.  just changing runlevels wont keep it from reoccuring
<markk^> hi, i have errors on one of my ntfs drives, how can i scan it for errors?!
<_2> vbrun40000000.dll
<Sago> #mpc
<redvamp128> fengshaun:  I have my onboard disabled-- but I did find gamma in the xorg file but I would back that one up before modifying - The default appears to be 1.0 but more than likely to get it dim would be 0.9 or 0.8
<qcjn> if i change grub, with what i,ve posted, is there a risk that i can't get back to ubuntu, if it's wrong ??
<markk^> can anyone help perhaps?
<fengshaun> redvamp128: ok, I will see what I can do.  Thanks for your help =)
<redvamp128> fengshaun:  that file is located /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cowbud> qcjn: you can always get back with a rescue cd
<cowbud> shoooot
<redvamp128> fengshaun:  make a backup copy of it first before messing with it
<_2> qcjn if you know anything about editing grub or using the grub prompt.  then "NO"  if you don't then yes.
<markk^> anyone?
<fengshaun> redvamp128: yup, definitely!
<fengshaun> redvamp128: thanks!
<redvamp128> fengshaun:  that and it needs to be edited with sudo
<redvamp128> fengshaun:  default gamma is 1.0 so go down no more than .5
<histo> _2: I think it had to do with updates that have been installed the system probably needs rebooted
<_2> qcjn what i'm saying is,  if you know how to edit grub you can always change things at boot time as needed, and if you know how to use the grub prompt then you don't even need a menu.lst to boo.
<_2> boot
<fengshaun> redvamp128: ok! =)
<paradigm|shift> hi how do I restart x
<_2> histo needing rebooted, "unless your libc6 has changed" should never cause that.
<paradigm|shift> yo yo yos Im in the terminal right now how do I restart x
<paradigm|shift> :/
<_2> paradigm|shift sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<paradigm|shift> YEA!
<qcjn> _2 no don't really know anything about grub. I've played a bit in in to diminish the list of upgrade, and to stop it so i choose instead of startinf default after 10 second, but thats all
<darkblue_B> uurrrgh
<martin_> hi
<_2> qcjn you can play with the grub shell while in the safty of the linux system   to learn about it.    in a terminal type "grub"   and then enter  help
<qcjn> ok
<darkblue_B> I cant trust minor updates ??! I thought linux was past this
<cowbud> darkblue_B: probably need to be a bit more specific
<histo> darkblue_B: what are you talking about?
<darkblue_B> Hey! I use netatalk for AppleShare volumes *every day* and I just ran the updater for Ubuntu and now it *broke*!! this is bad.. I have done everything called for, including setting some magic line somewhere telling the updater not to mess with it.. Where can I go to find out how to remedy this.. :-(
 * cowbud nods to histo
<szrhawaii> does anyone know of a program that will backup an exact copy of my current system in the package manager
<_2> qcjn by learning how to manually enter the  root (hd0,1) ; kernel /boot/vmlinuz[tab] root=/dev/sda2   ; initrd /boot/init[tab]     <<<< stuff you can make sure that if you get to the grub prompt you can always get linux up and running.
<doc`> http://pastebin.com/m7f2f85c6 i dont know what to do with the 2 highlighted lines
<histo> szrhawaii: youc an export a package list
<szrhawaii> histo what about files and settings as well
<martin_> omper source ok
<histo> szrhawaii: dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<histo> szrhawaii: well files and settings are saved in your users ~
<martin_> lemery open source
<_2> while it's not top priority,  i do feel that everyone should learn at least the basics of their boot loader.
<qcjn> _2: grub help, doesn't really help me, :(
<histo> szrhawaii: your best bet is to go with a seperate /home thats what I do. That way if yous witch distros or reinstall what have you. You still have your docs etc...
<qcjn> anyway i ll look for in google
<histo> !seperatehome | szrhawaii
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seperatehome
<_2> qcjn add to it.     help root       help kernel
<qcjn> ok
<histo> !home | szrhawaii
<ubottu> szrhawaii: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<hbguy> ok
<szrhawaii> I know how to make seperate homes
<histo> szrhawaii: well youc an use dd and back up the home
<hbguy> hi
<szrhawaii> dd
<_2> qcjn and i gave a short tutorial already.  root (hd0,1) \n kernel /boot/vmlinuz[tab] root=/dev/sda2  \n initrd /boot/init[tab]  <<<  where [tab] means hit the tab key...
<darkblue_B> cowbud: I had the naive intention of working tonight
<_2> basicly that's about all you need to boot linux.
<szrhawaii> i keep hearing about that but im looking for a specific program that actually makes a cd of a snapshot or image of my current systems state onto a cd so if I ever crash it will go right to where i left it like nothing ever changed almost like ghosting
<martin_> nite :)
<szrhawaii> you ever hear of a application or program like that for linux
<cowbud> darkblue_B: if you are trying to interact between mac and linux just use samba both support it well
<histo> szrhawaii: ahh gotcha hold up I know I had one I was looking at before.
<darkblue_B> groooaannnn
<redvamp128> szrhawaii:  I did find this Howto: Backup and restore your system! - Ubuntu Forums <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087>
<szrhawaii> ill check it out
<cowbud> darkblue_B: multiple options are sad aren't they btw what release are you running?
<histo> szrhawaii: partiion image on the install cd would work
<histo> szrhawaii: here this cd has it as well. http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<krister> quick question: does anyone know how to keep gnome from combining apps into one button on the panel (taskbar) at the bottom of the screen?
<histo> szrhawaii: or you can install partimage froma add/remove
<szrhawaii> ok
<qcjn> _2: excuse me, but i don't understand !!
<darkblue_B> cowbud: I can supply any info you or nayone might find useful
<cowbud> darkblue_B: the question was pretty direct..
<qcjn> _2: you're saying, that these lines are all i need
<qcjn> _2: or about !
<_2> qcjn in the grub prompt.  yes.
<TruthTaco> i have a dual core processor... should i be using the 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu
<qcjn> _2: what's a grub prompt ?
<_2> qcjn oh.  of course the last line is always "boot"
<c0rrupt0r> would it be a conflict if i found 3 different versions of linux-restricted-modules installed on my system?
<rww> krister: multiple windows from one app being combined, you mean? right-click the grab bar on the left side, click Preferences, click Never Group Windows.
<rww> c0rrupt0r: shouldn't be. you can have more than one kernel, or the respective modules, installed at once
<darkblue_B> Ubuntu 8.04 amd64 cowbud.. if I could tell you which pkgs were just updates I would but I dont know hwo to get that list
<qcjn> when i start my computer i don't see a grub prompt
<c0rrupt0r> rww: ty
<_2> qcjn that's where terminal command "grub" takes you.   it's also where escape c  at the boot menu will take you.
<krister> rww: thank you! that is what i was looking for...ive tried right clicking all over the place but didnt realize that little portion of panel was an option
<cowbud> darkblue_B: cd /var/cache/apt/archives; ls -lart
<_2> it is c isn't it ???
<rww> TruthTaco: depends on which exact processor you have, since only some support 64-bit. Generally, though, if you don't know which to use, use 32-bit (since 64-bit processors can run it too)
<Brack10> I get a much better framerate for Compiz in KDE than I do in Gnome.  Anyone know how I can increase my performance?
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<roy_hobbs> Can the telnet program do tn3270?  Is that what the -S option is for?
<silv3r_m001> using apt-get command how can I check whether a certain package is installed or not ?
<_2> silv3r_m001 no.
<silv3r_m001> _2: what ?
<rww> silv3r_m001: apt-cache search <packagename> will do it. Or do you specifically need to use apt-get?
<_2> silv3r_m001 use dpkg
<cowbud> darkblue_B: and you always have /var/log/dpkg.log
<TruthTaco> rww, well lets assume that my processor does support 64 bit... will things run faster in 64bit?
<silv3r_m001> _2: how to use dpkg ?
<TruthTaco> ( i dont know if i does but i suppose i can check)
<qcjn> _2: i didn't know that..i just tried grub in terminal and it work, and what you say is when my computer start, if i make escape + c , it will bring me there
<_2> silv3r_m001 dpkg -L package-name
<silv3r_m001> rww: I cant find this package called glib in synaptic package manager
<rww> !info glib
<_2> silv3r_m001 or lower case -l
<ubottu> Package glib does not exist in intrepid
<rww> silv3r_m001: glib isn't a package name
<silv3r_m001> _2: how can I use a wildcard ?
<lstarnes> silv3r_m001: look for libglib*
<qcjn> _2: in the terminal, grub
<Marts> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2233878.ece
<silv3r_m001> rww: then ... I am trying to installed epiphany browser from source and it needs a higher version of glib than the one on my system
<_2> silv3r_m001 dpkg -l libc*
<rww> TruthTaco: depends on what sort of things you do on your computer. some forms of math and scientific computing work faster; video editing might too. Other than that, probably not. 64-bit also (allegedly) has compatibility problems sometime (with flash, java, or hardware), but I haven't had that problem
<darkblue_B> cowbud: http://dpaste.com/120428/
<silv3r_m001> lstarnes: hmm let me check
<darkblue_B> the last remove/install of netatalk I just did now..
<hat586> this is my first time come here
<TruthTaco> ah thanks, thats what i needed to know
<_2> qcjn yes.  and at boot time.   [esc]   c    for grub prompt  which you have been looking at in the terminal.
<darkblue_B> I probably blew away those special flags I set but I was going to try because it seems really broken.. :-(
<rww> silv3r_m001: specifically which version?
<_2> qcjn i'll stop before i confuse you even more.
<silv3r_m001> _2: btw whats the difference between apt-get and dpkg ?
<hat586> time to having lunch
<qcjn> _2: ok
<ociugi> how to disable compiz
<silv3r_m001> rww: it needs 2.16.0
<silv3r_m001> and my system has 2.0
<darkblue_B> AppleShare services make me happy to use Linux.. not having them makes me un-happy
<lstarnes> silv3r_m001: apt can use online package databases and download packages from the internet but dpkg only works with packages that have already been downloaded or are in the local database
<darkblue_B> Samba -> land of Mordor
<_2> silv3r_m001 apt-get fetches from the web and gets dependancise too  dpkg  installs/removes/lists  local package-name    apt is a frontend to dpkg
<preston> wierd every since i updated my firefox when i open it it goes somewhat fullscreen any thoughts?
<ociugi> rww: how to disable compiz?
<lstarnes> silv3r_m001: what is the output of aptitude shjow libglib2.0-0 | grep Version?
<silv3r_m001> rww: in synaptic the installed version of libglib is 2.16 but the epiphany ./configure says that its 2.0 which is less than 2.16
<rww> ociugi: In GNOME? System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects > None
<_2> preston my thought would be, "use a real browser" but you don't want to hear that...
<qcjn> _2: thanks
<lstarnes> silv3r_m001: make sure you also have libglib2.0-dev installed
<_2> qcjn welcome
<silv3r_m001> lstarnes: hmm let me install that
<c0rrupt0r> is there a way to find out what the last updates where made on a system?
<ociugi> <rww> tnx
<silv3r_m001> lstarnes: its already installed
<TruthTaco> one more question.... should i install the latest or 8.04.2
<TruthTaco> (ubuntu)
<TruthTaco> is there that big a difference between them?
<_2> TruthTaco depends on your needs
<_2> TruthTaco yes.  one is "LTS" the other is "latest"
<Gnea> TruthTaco: 8.04.2 is LTS, 8.10 will be obsolete in 2 months
<rww> TruthTaco: 8.10 is supported for 18 months. 8.04 is supported for 3 years (it's a long term release).
<excalibas> _2, What is a real browser?
<markk^> anyone able to help-how can i scan an NTFS drive for errors??
<Gnea> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<TruthTaco> ah
<carpii> also if you want to use KDE, be aware that 8.10 will install kde 4.1.x and you cant use KDE 3.5 (which is the nice stable version)
<TruthTaco> thanks
<_2> excalibas konqueror
<carpii> personally id go for 8.04, fewer problems in general
<TruthTaco> yea i think i will go with 8.04
<c0rrupt0r> is there a way to find out what the last updates where made on a system?
<darkblue_B> carpii: except with netatlk and minor updates :-(
<rdvonz> anyway to install suse11.1 from an ubuntu install w/o a cd?
<silv3r_m001> lstarnes: the epiphany ./configure says No package 'libgnome-2.0' found  but libgnome is installed as I can see it in synaptic
<rww> c0rrupt0r: you could try looking in /var/log/, especially /var/log/apt/term.log
<_2> c0rrupt0r look in the dpkg.log
<rww> rdvonz: Ask in #suse
<c0rrupt0r> ever since it had updated it has been using resources like crazy
<Gnea> markk^: with the ntfsprogs package (ntfsfix), but it may not get all 100% errors fixed
<rdvonz> rww: i'm using ubuntu atm. The linux version I'm going to install is irrelevant.
<Gnea> markk^: you may yield better results if you use the ntfs-3g driver
<_2> rdvonz quite the contrarry
<Gnea> rdvonz: on the same system or a different one?
<silv3r_m001> rww: ﻿the epiphany ./configure says No package 'libgnome-2.0' found  but libgnome is installed as I can see it in synaptic
<rww> rdvonz: You're trying to install SuSE. You need to ask the SuSE people how to do that. We don't provide support for SuSE installation.
<rdvonz> Gnea: same system
<_2> rdvonz the target install is the only really relavent
<Gnea> rdvonz: then you should ask in #suse
<rdvonz> You. Don't. Understand.
<darkblue_B> .. just tar'd up all my work and copying it my Mac, so I can get something done
<Gnea> rdvonz: please explain then
<markk^> thanks Gnea , i appreciate it
<matt2154> Under Kubuntu, is it possible to make Firefox run with GTK widgets instead of Qt widgets?
<_2> rdvonz no.  you don't understand.
<Gnea> _2: let's hear him out...
<rdvonz> how can I install a new linux dist without using a cd or any other physical media.
<rdvonz> Say, ubuntu >.>
<markk^> err
<markk^> put it in a virtual machine
<Gnea> yeah
<Gnea> rdvonz: virtualbox or vmware would work, you could run both concurrently
<rww> rdvonz: For Ubuntu, you'd either VM it or use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<rdvonz> you can do it with windows. making a new  grub profile or something.
<ociugi> i already installed the w32codecs but the problem is still exist it play the video with sounds but no images.
<matt2154> I do a lot of netboot installs
<markk^> or perhaps wubi (if you can install from iso)?
<SBBG> hey guys...i have just installed ubuntu on my laptop after vista..but sound is very bad...what i do?
<_2> rdvonz that question can only be answered by the people that suppor the install methoods of the target.  not by the people that support the platform you start from.
<Gnea> rdvonz: or as rww suggests - forgot about that one
<Newbuntu2> hello
<ociugi> rww: i already installed the w32codecs but the problem is still exist it play the video with sounds but no images.
<Brack10> how can I disable the compiz fps limiter?  sync to VBlank and increasing the refresh rate does not work.  However when I do the benchmark tool and disable frame limiter, my performance increases literally 10 fold.  Anyone?
<histo> ociugi: what type of video?
<rdvonz> thanks
<ociugi> any type
<Gnea> rdvonz: good luck
<ociugi> histo: any type
<rww> ociugi: Please direct your questions to the channel unless you're replying to someone who's helping you with your problem.
<Newbuntu2> Can someone point me to a guide for making a ubuntu liveUSB? I can't find it in the FAQ
<histo> !codecs | ociugi
<ubottu> ociugi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rww> !usb | Newbuntu2
<ubottu> Newbuntu2: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gnea> !usb | Newbuntu2
<Newbuntu2> thanks!
<SBBG> hey guys...i have just installed ubuntu on my laptop after vista..but sound is very bad...what i do?..any codec for sound
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<Gnea> oops
<_2> rdvonz i personally don't mind supporting any distro.  (and should probably be in ##linux)  but what you are askind is a suse question, not at all a ubuntu question.
<histo> SBBG: what doyou mean by sound is very bad?
<Gnea> _2: we've already settled it
<nsadmin> SBBG: whoever's going to help you will need specific details
<rww> Brack10: You may want to ask in #compiz-fusion if you don't get an answer here.
<markk^> CRAP
<Brack10> rww: thanks
<ociugi> rww: i understand
<silv3r_m001> a package was already installed from synaptic and I upgraded it compiling the source downloaded from the site.. now what happens to the one installed from synaptic ..is it overwritten ?
<markk^> gparted still show an exclamation mark next to /dev/sda2:(((
<_2> Gnea is that a "shut up"  or what ?
<Gnea> markk^: what did you do?
<Gnea> _2: pretty much :)
<rww> silv3r_m001: probably, yeah. Do you need instructions for reinstalling the Ubuntu package?
<_2> Gnea ok.
<markk^> well originally went to resize sda2, but it failed saying that i had not shutdown windows properly (xp / ubuntu dial boot)
<Gnea> ...
<markk^> but i cant get back into XP BOOT_MGR NOT FOUND
<markk^> so i wanted to fix the ntfs partition and install ubuntu to the hdd, and worry about xp later
<Gnea> markk^: were you trying to make sda2 bigger or smaller?
<SBBG> histo: when i start playing video..video quality is fine but for sound first 5-6 seconds is fine but after that its like disturbance
<markk^> smaller
<silv3r_m001> rww: but will synaptic now be able to track the new version files ... since it still shows the old version
<c0rrupt0r> ok i found out it there was a ppa repository added, and then it updated to linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.27-12.17..now i go to synaptic's to remove that and its asking to remove all of them at once..what shall i do to get back to the older version i had?
<rww> silv3r_m001: If you install or compile stuff manually, Synaptic and apt-get can't track it, no
<nsadmin> isn't there a specific date?
<matt2154> Is it possible to make firefox use gnome widgets under KDE?
<Gnea> markk^: resizing ntfs can be tricky - anytime that it gets errors like that, it should really be fixed using real windows tools before doing the actual resize..
<silv3r_m001> rww: hmm....can it create any kind of issue or problem later ?
<histo> SBBG: what like static?
<histo> !sound > SBBG
<ubottu> SBBG, please see my private message
<markk^> Gnea,  i cant get into windows buddy
<markk^> it's a netbook, so no cd/dvd drive
<markk^> ive got a dvd enclosure coming so i can chuck an old dvdr in it, to make things like installing an os easier;)
<markk^> but i cant get to windows to fix the problems atm
<matt2154> markk: is there actually a problem with that partition, or did you just not do a clean shutdown from windows?
<Gnea> markk^: hmmm.. do you have a second system?
<markk^> did not do a clean shutdown sir
<markk^> yea
<silv3r_m001> rww: and if I need to revert back to the ubuntu installed how do I do that ?
<markk^> ubuntu machine im on atm
<rww> silv3r_m001: Sometimes, yes. If Ubuntu issues an updated version of the package, Synaptic/APT will try to update your computer with it, and you might end up with detritus from the compile-from-source. With libraries, though, you probably won't have an issue.
<markk^> and a laptop running ubuntu/gentoo
<markk^> :|
<FloodBot1> markk^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SBBG> histo, yes alsa mixer selected..but sound is choppy
<histo> markk^: What are you trying to do fix a ntfs drive?
<rww> silv3r_m001:  sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>
<markk^> histo, yea:)
<histo> SBBG: check the message from ubottu with some tips for your sound issue
<c0rrupt0r> there was a ppa repository added, and then it updated to linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.27-12.17..now i go to synaptic's to remove that and its asking to remove all of them at once..what shall i do to get back to the older version i had?
<silv3r_m001> rww: also how can I uninstall a software which was installed using the ./configure make and make installed process ?
<histo> markk^: you need the fixmbr program of a windows cd. or you can use grub boot loader to boot the windows partition for the time being.
<bpcomp> could someone help me recover my package manager please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/117925/
<rww> silv3r_m001: You'd need to ask the software's maintainers about that. The process tends to be different for different software.
<histo> markk^: do you have  thumb drive?
<silv3r_m001> rww: means no standard uninstall technique ?
<markk^> histo, yea im booted up into ubuntu on it atm - that's how i was booting ubuntu (as nc10 has no dvd drive)
<nsadmin> silv3r_m001: look at the install log, try to figure out what files were installed and remove each. should take an hour or two
<rww> silv3r_m001: correct. It's one of the reasons we don't recommend installing programs manually
<markk^> then i planned to install to the hdd, but in the meantime, the xp went wrong!
<silv3r_m001> rww: and thats why synaptic is used.....
<silv3r_m001> nsadmin: removing all files is enough ...
<histo> markk^: what went wrong with the xp boot loader error or seomthing?
<rww> silv3r_m001: correct, because the package system makes it easy to uninstall stuff.
<nsadmin> or maybe you're lucky and the makefile has an uninstall target... read the makefile and see
<markk^> histo, after i attempted to resize the drive and it failed, rebooted and it just says BOOT MGR NOT FOUND, when I boot off the first drive :(
<rww> markk^: As far as I know, Linux's NTFS tools don't have a filesystem checker. The consensus is that if you're using NTFS, which is a closed, proprietary system owned by Microsoft, you should be using Microsoft's tools to make sure it's working.
<WebcamWonder> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<WebcamWonder> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<histo> markk^: on a windows cd there is a utility called fixmbr that will rewrite the mbr of the drive so that it will hit the boot.ini
<histo> !botabuse > WebcamWonder
<ubottu> WebcamWonder, please see my private message
<bemuse> org
<WebcamWonder> histo: Yeah, I know. I forgot :)
<_shadow_> best way I heard of backing up ur system is to just tar most of whats in / and then untar them on a fresh install
<histo> markk^: the other option is that you install grub ont he drive and point it at the windowspartition
<nsadmin> still, that message (about making backups) could be public service
<histo> markk^: to see if that will help. Then you can boot windows defrag shutdown and resize.
<markk^> i think the second grub option would be better, as i have no cd drive atm
<silv3r_m001> rww: now what is this... I have gnome desktop and in synaptic the gnome-desktop-environment package is not installed ?
<markk^> im thinking i could do that, im in ubuntu atm, I can setup grub from the terminal iirc?
<owen1> my FF beeps when i scoll with page+down and hit the bottom. can I silent it?
<WebcamWonder> Does anyone remember what is the way to generate the list of currently installed softwares, so that I can install them later if I choose so?
<thechris> I've bricked apt
<rww> silv3r_m001: the gnome-desktop-enviroment is a metapackage that depends on gnome's various desktop package. Ubuntu generally installs the ubuntu-desktop package instead, which leaves out some GNOME tools (like Liferea, I think) and installs Ubuntu customizations.
<Sarthor> Routing for multiple uplinks / providers.... My question is here.. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/routing-for-multiple-uplinks-providers-703789/
<bpcomp> I tried to install a brother printer but there was an error during the install. Now I can't install or uninstall anything. could somebody please help me get rid of this brother printer driver
<thechris> i can't install/remove apps because i have unmet dependencies that i can't fix without removing or install apps that
<rww> WebcamWonder: I think the factoid for it was !clone, but if I remember correctly, the commands in it don't work right.
<histo> data on the disk in ubuntu?
<c0rrupt0r> how would i go back from a newer linux-restricted-modules-common to my last one i had?
<markk^> histo, can i do the grub option from the current session (live session off the usb boot disk)
<nsadmin> thechris: perhaps you have a mixed system?
<histo> markk^: can you see data on the disk in ubuntu?
<_shadow_> use sudo apt-get update
<markk^> on the boot disk? besides the startup disks, nothing
<markk^> oh the ntfs, yes
<rww> WebcamWonder: I guess you could try them and see. If they don't give you an error, you should be okay.
<thechris> nsadmin: explain more
<chu_> I downloaded a theme engine, but I can't seem to install it?
<histo> markk^: k well the data is safe yeah you should be able to install grub from the live session.
<histo> !grub | markk^
<ubottu> markk^: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nsadmin> multiple versions of ubuntu won't work together well
<WebcamWonder> rww: Yeah, found them. Lets see if they work or not. Thans
<thechris> nsadmin: no, thats actually the only solution i've found to installing kde4.2
<histo> markk^: ahh you have no grub boot disk.
<markk^> i have a question, probably obvious, /dev/sda2 has windows, is that where i install grub to then?
<nsadmin> so you do have a mixed system
<WebcamWonder> rww: Yup, doesn't work anymore. Invalid regex
<thechris> nsadmin: no.  but if i did, it wouldn't have this specific issue
<nsadmin> is kde 4.2 available in the version of ubuntu you have installed?
<rww> WebcamWonder: on which command? The first or the second?
<thechris> nsadmin: basically, i installed kde4.2 from ubuntu 8.10.  which is horrible on the menus.  so i tried 4.2 from kubuntu.  which fails and bricks kde
<dinesh372> i stucked with the installation of network simulator at the last stage can anyone help
<bpcomp> is there a better channel for asking package manager specific question?
<WebcamWonder> rww: The first command, but I found a native solution. dpkg --get-selections, achieves exactly the same thing, without parsing
<rww> bpcomp: not really, no
<thechris> nsadmin: I've follow, as best I can, the instructions on kubuntu.com.  but the details are sketchy
<c0rrupt0r> how would i go back from a newer linux-restricted-modules to an older version?
<thechris> nsadmin: eg, I have no idea what plasmoids, if any, are installed by default
<nsadmin> probably you're going to have to uninstall all the kde things and try to install stuff again
<bpcomp> rww: could you take a loo at this then please http://paste.ubuntu.com/117925/
<thechris> nsadmin: i cant uninstall anything
<ste-foy> Hello I' wana know to my x-chat can read .wav sound, and sorry for my bad English ?
<thechris> nsadmin: actually, what command would you suggest for uninstall?
<nsadmin> thechris: yes you can... get familiar with dpkg: dpkg --help to start with
<rww> bpcomp: It's complaining that /etc/init.d/lpd doesn't exist. You could try issuing the following command: sudo touch /etc/init.d/lpd
<histo> markk^: you could also make a super grub boot disk on the usb drive
<rww> WebcamWonder: Awesome :)
<WebcamWonder> rww: If you have the admin priv., you might want to update it :)
<bpcomp> rww: I manually checked the folder and lpd doesn't exist
<test904alph> 00:05.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2600 802.11 MIMO having terrible time getting this2work any help???
<markk^> il have to read up on it, not sure how to do that histo , as the usb drive is also a startup disk?
<rww> bpcomp: I know, hence it complaining. The touch command creates a new, empty file with the name specified.
<histo> markk^: ahh well try following the directions from ubottu
<matt2154> Are there alternate language irc channels?  I've got a french speaker asking for help in the kubuntu channel
<WebcamWonder> !fr | matt2154
<ubottu> matt2154: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dinesh372> i stucked with the installation of network simulator at the last stage can anyone help
<ali2> hello
<rww> matt2154: direct them to #ubuntu-fr or issue the !fr factoid
<matt2154> ubottu: merci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about merci
<bpcomp> rww: ah, I did not know that, thanks.
<rww> WebcamWonder: I don't. There are factoid submission instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots#Using%20Ubottu
<nsadmin> the day dpkg can't be used to uninstall packages (and to install them) is the day ubuntu breaks its status as "based on debian"
<ali2> www styleleathergarmenets.com
<thechris> nsadmin: hmm, that might help.  any suggestions on how to manually resolve such dependency issus
<histo> markk^: your problem is that linux isn't installed thought at least from what I understand.
<markk^> yea
<markk^> that's correct
<nsadmin> thechris: first step: find out what they are
<c0rrupt0r> how would i go back from a newer linux-restricted-modules-common to an older version?
<rww> ali2: don't do that here
<chu_> How do I install a gtk+ theme? I have the file downloaded....
<bpcomp> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117926/
<WebcamWonder> rww: Ahh, cool. I will see if I can do that once I am finished getting Intrepid installed :)
<thechris> nsadmin: so, it seems ksysguard relies on libplasma3, which cannot be installed with kde4.2
<bpcomp> rww: what permissions should I give it?
<thechris> nsadmin: but i'm not sure I'm parsing the errors correctly
<test904alph> 00:05.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2600 802.11 MIMO Help please
<thechris> nsadmin: eg, it says ksysgaurd has unmet dependencies -- depends libplasma3 but it's not going to be installed
<c0rrupt0r> hmmm guess no answer lol
<nsadmin> try dpkg --purge ksysgaurd
<histo> markk^: the only way I see of fixing this then is adding some utilities to your thumb drive.
<histo> markk^: this is also why ntfs sucks
<SBBG> hey guys my sound is very choppy..kindly help
<SBBG> histo: when i start playing video..video quality is fine but for sound first 5-6 seconds is fine but after that its like disturbance
<rww> bpcomp: huh, that's odd. Try chmod 777 /etc/init.d/lpd, then remember to delete the file when the uninstall is done: rm /etc/init.d/lpd
<markk^> i could perhaps install ubuntu to a usb drive and edit menu.lst once i have ubuntu on
<thechris> nsadmin: so, it says kubuntu-desktop depends on ksysguard, and it won't remove it
<Gnea> markk^: there is another way, although it's going to require some work on your part... have you ever setup a netboot?
<rww> !ubuntu-desktop | thechris
<markk^> nope, i had been trying to get tftp boot working, but i kept getting E11 ARP TIMEOUT !
<ubottu> thechris: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<nsadmin> thechris: add kubuntu-desktop to the command
<dinesh372> network simulator help
<nsadmin> and keep adding as it tells you more deps
<bpcomp> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117928/
<SBBG> hey guys...i have just installed ubuntu on my laptop after vista..but sound is very bad...what i do?..any codec for sound
<thechris> nsadmin: hmm, that helped.
<Gnea> !ask | dinesh372
<ubottu> dinesh372: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<WebcamWonder> During the installation, the installer would let me shrink my NTFS, so I can specify what size I want right?
<c0rrupt0r> how would i go back from a newer linux-restricted-modules-common to my last one i had?
<Aeonis> Hey everyone!
<Aeonis> I could use some help.
<histo> markk^: or you could boot the thumb drive now hit e and enter grub options to boot the master disk
<markk^> oh
<markk^> that sounds easiest of all
<Aeonis> I'm on 2 diff laptops here and I can't seem to get the wireless to work.  I have it setup just like this laptop, but the connection is showing "never" and I can't turn it on.
<rww> bpcomp: *sigh* Okay, this is gonna require a different approach. Give me a minute.
<dr3w_> hey guys where do i find Compiz Config Settings Manager in gnome?
<rww> !ccsm | dr3w_
<ubottu> dr3w_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<dinesh372> Gnea: i stucked with the installation of network simulator at the last stage i can post the output if u give me link to paste
<histo> markk^: There are some people on here that can help you out with that.
<thechris> nsadmin: ok, i'm trying the upgrade from here.  I'm hoping it works.
<dr3w_> koo ty
<Gnea> dinesh372: what network simulator?
<nsadmin> kootyz?
<dinesh372> network simulator -3
<Gnea> dinesh372: no such packagename.
<rww> bpcomp: Do you have the package "cups-bsd" installed? If not, install it.
<markk^> thanks histo  for all your help
<dinesh372> Gnea: http://www.nsnam.org/
<bpcomp> rww: I know this is weird but what we just did fixed my main problem
<histo> markk^: see if you can get to a grub command line on from your thumb drive
<nsadmin> thechris you might want to run dpkg --configure --pending before you proceed
<histo> markk^: grub>
<dinesh372> Gnea : its not the part of ubuntu package but i want to install it in ubuntu
<rww> bpcomp: Heh. So things are working now? Or do you still have problems?
<bpcomp> rww: every time I tried to install updates or anything new, remove old programs etc it couldn't proceed because of the brother printer drivers being in an error state
<thechris> nsadmin: well, i think now i'm at the praying part.  I've already started teh upgrade.
<histo> markk^: if you can do that I can prolly get it going.
<histo> markk^: belive you hit esc to pull up grub menu and e for command line
<test904alph> 00:05.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2600 802.11 MIMO
<markk^> one moment, il reboot:)
<Gnea> dinesh372: read this? http://www.nsnam.org/wiki/index.php/Installation
<bpcomp> rww: I think the brother drivers are still bjorked but I can actually do other things with my package manager now
<histo> markk^: err press c for command line
<HLM111> need help with soundcard not working... I cant hear any sounds..
<histo> markk^: at the grub menu
<bpcomp> rww:  so you fixed my main problem. I'll try and figure the drivers out on my own now, thanks!
<c0rrupt0r> how would i go back from a newer linux-restricted-modules-common to my last one i had?
<c0rrupt0r> how would i go back from a newer linux-restricted-modules-common to my last one i had?
<rww> bpcomp: excellent! Glad I could help :)
<HLM111> im using a soundblaster mp3+ external soundcard
<histo> c0rrupt0r: gdebi the one in /var/cache/apt/archives
<histo> markk^: once you get there let me know.
<cahaya-04> cahaya
<cahaya-04> yes
<durt> Trying to compile from tyrquake from source, everything compiles ok. Then I get this at the end: '/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXxf86dga'. Any clues?
<test904alph> is this room for wireless support is is there a room for it?
<cahaya-04> ybhujnfrgyu
<cahaya-04> ietgig
<cahaya-04> yh
<thechris> so, does anyone know what Xorg does that it uses 18% CPU at all times?
<cahaya-04> hh
<cahaya-04> hg
<cahaya-04> h
<cahaya-04> gh
<FloodBot1> cahaya-04: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> cahaya-04: Can we help you with something?
<rww> Apparently not.
<histo> thechris: doesn't here sitting at 1% with irc web rhythmbox etc.. all running
<Myrth> how would i see what application locks a drive? so i can stop it and unmount
<dinesh372> Gnea: it does not have anything relevant to my problem
<thechris> histo: yeah, it idles at 18% here.  not sure why
<histo> thechris: you running compiz?
<cart2man> hey folks.  i'm trying to restore my software raid 10 device.  When I booted, 2 of 4 drives didn't come up.  I fiddled with the cables and now all 4 members come up but the drive is in a degraded state.  Can you pls help me repair?
<thechris> histo: i assume whatever kde runs
<dinesh372> Gnea: its about post installation issues
<HLM111> need support: problem: sound not working
<thechris> histo: not that turning graphics off does anything
<Gnea> dinesh372: even the troubleshooting section?
<deplanear> is there a way to see the shell commands running in the background when GUI-programs are doing things?
<HLM111> my card is a creative labs sound blaster mp3+ external supported and it wont play sound
<thechris> nsadmin: well, the install needed an apt-get -f install, but seems to have installed
<thechris> nsadmin: thanks
<dinesh372> Gnea: yes its about post installation
<nsadmin> thechris: ahh, cool
<Aeonis> I'm on 2 diff laptops here and I can't seem to get the wireless to work.  I have it setup just like this laptop, but the connection is showing "never" and I can't turn it on.
<histo> thechriwhat type of cpu?
<dinesh372> Gnea : and iam having trpuble in installation
<c0rrupt0r> histo: the one in /var/cache/apt/archives is the one i want to uninstall any other place i might find the one i had installed before hand?
<histo> Aeonis: you tyrong to connect to each other without router?
<cart2man> if mdadm --detail /dev/md0 shows 2 of 4 devices as "removed", is there a way to add them without having data overridden?
<histo> c0rrupt0r: you can see if there are archives online
<Doitle> I seem to be having a strange problem where my SATA harddrive does not show up at all in ubuntu, as in I try to say install Ubuntu to it or access it in Gparted and it is just not there...
<histo> c0rrupt0r: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ any reason in particular you want to do this?
<nsadmin> Doitle: maybe a block device driver specific to your sata controller isn't inserted
<Aeonis> histo:  I'm trying to get the other computer to connect to the router.
<histo> markk^: you still there?
<Aeonis> It's setup just the same, but the router is set to "never" and I can't get it on.
<HLM111> need assistance: sound wont play with my supported sound card
<Gnea> dinesh372: because it's not an officially supported software of ubuntu, I really can't help you with it. there seems to be some discussion on it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=55674782
<histo> !wireless > Aeonis
<ubottu> Aeonis, please see my private message
<nsadmin> HLM111: supported sound card... what driver?
<Gnea> dinesh372: although, if you would like to use the pastebin site, perhaps we can find out if the problem is with nsnam or ubuntu
<Gnea> !pastebin | dinesh372
<ubottu> dinesh372: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<c0rrupt0r> histo: some how my son and put a ppa repository onto my computer and it has now updated a fouled up linux-restricted-module
<markk^> hey histo
<markk^> yea sorry buddy
<markk^> i got to grub, windows is checking my drives now:)
<HLM111> what driver? I dont know, its on the list, and I just did a fresh install and updated everything the card is a creative labs soundblaster mp3+ external
<histo> c0rrupt0r: well remove the repo and the package then update apt and install the one in the normal repos
<Gnea> markk^: nice
<markk^> how exciting i finally have ubuntu on my nc10!!!!!
<histo> markk^:  cool yeah you can boot anything from grub command line as long as you can get there.
<nsadmin> HLM111 try alsamixer
<Aeonis> Hey histo, I used these to set it up and such...but I just can't get connected with the other.  I'm running 8.10 btw.
<Scunizi> c0rrupt0r: you ought to be proud that he's using linux and able to actually do that :)
<markk^> hey Gnea how do i make it so people don't see my host and just unaffiliated/mark ?
<c0rrupt0r> haha yes im very proud of him at age 12
<histo> markk^: You need to register to usernames and speak witht he ppl in #help
<dinesh372> Gnea: i have pasted have you got that
<Gnea> markk^: talk to someone in #freenode
<HLM111> what am I suppose to hear from alsamixer?
<Aeonis> I'm still a linux gnub.
<Gnea> dinesh372: no i didn't catch it
<markk^> histo, i still don't fully understand what happened to the MBR though? I didn't even install ubuntu i attempted to resize it failed, and then i couldn't boot xp anymore?!
<histo> c0rrupt0r: well first make sure you sources.list doesn't have the ppa repo anymore.
<nsadmin> HLM111: it doesn't make sound, it controls your card
<Aeonis> Wait....histo....the driver was set to "deactivate", but whe nI activate it, it stays on and says that I have to reboot and when I do, is't still off.
<histo> c0rrupt0r: then purge the linux-restricted-modules thats currently loaded. the sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install linux-restrcited-moduels-`uname -r`
<HLM111> master and capture are both at 100%
<Gnea> dinesh372: you have to tell me what the url is
<nsadmin> and unmuted?
<test904alph> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nsadmin> btw
<thechis> nsadmin: so, that ended up bad.  kde lost its window borders...
<HLM111> I dont know how to tell if there muted, but using the speaker in my topbar, they are unmuted
<nsadmin> since alsamixer runs, there's a driver
<dinesh372> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Doitle> nsadmin any ideas how I could remedy that? Would it show up in the "hardware drivers" thing? It says I have no proprierary drivers.
<Gnea> dinesh372: no, the url that you made with the paste.
<int256> When i start the ubuntu it says you are running in low graphics mode.
<mib_k6kyh3> hello how do i chown a file?
<int256> what is this
<Gnea> !chown | mib_k6kyh3
<ubottu> mib_k6kyh3: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<HLM111> can someone point me to how to test my sound?
<dinesh372> Gnea : i just typed my name dinesh372
<nsadmin> mib_k6kyh3: man chown (and becareful with chown, it can do things you don't intend)
<histo> ughh can't get my system to beep if i'm connected through ssh and using screen
<mib_k6kyh3> i dont see any info about chwon there
<Gnea> dinesh372: and when you click 'paste', it gives you the URL, like this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/fd89s8fd0s8  so you need to paste that URL here, please.
<histo> want irssi to beep if my name gets hilighted on the box that its running on with screen
<Doitle> also if I do fdisk -l it shows nothing
<Dr_Willis> Doitle,  put a sudo at the front of the command.
<mib_k6kyh3> nsadmin: what will that do? how do i specify the file i want to chown?
<Dr_Willis> Doitle,  sudo fdisk -l
<Doitle> :P very stupid of me
<int256> now i cannot enable visual effects
<Doitle> still it only shows the three partitions of the flash drive I am running off of, not my main HDD
<int256> pls help
<Aeonis> I'm so close...it won't stay on.
<Dr_Willis> Doitle,  what can cause confuseion.. is that some tim,es it will show stuff.. if you have a usb drive plugged in. and the user is in the right groups
<mib_k6kyh3> sorry that is a manual page
<Doitle> It is like this booting from live CD as well in addition to this persistent Live USB install
<dinesh372> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117933/
<nsadmin> that, it is!
<HLM111> how do I test my sound?
<Gnea> mib_k6kyh3: gotta dig a little deeper... http://linuxcommand.org/lts0070.php#chown
<nsadmin> looks like your sound has an alsa driver
<wrinkliez> hey guys, is there any advantages to installing xfce or kde on ubuntu, rather than just installing (x)(k)ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> wrinkliez,  i always install the different desktops over ubuntu normally.. since i want them all . :)
<nsadmin> what you might try is #alsa where they have a speaker test and alsa info script
<Dr_Willis> wrinkliez,  saves me having to have 3 cds.. for one thin.
<lstarnes> histo: try /set beep_msg_level HILIGHT
<dinesh372> Gnea : had the link worked
<mib_k6kyh3> um, this is sorta stupid but ow do i get out of the man and back to my terminal?
<lstarnes> mib_k6kyh3: q
<histo> lstarnes: yeah its just not beepting though
<mib_k6kyh3> thanks
<Gnea> dinesh372: okay, you'll need to install some development (-dev) packages, it looks like... here, it's asking for tcl 8.4, so if you do this:  apt-cache search tcl 8.4
<Doitle> It took me a while to figure out q exits man pages :P
<Dr_Willis> mib_k6kyh3,  man pages are using 'more' or 'less' :) the q key command quits that program
<lstarnes> histo: also, try /set bell_beeps ON
<Gnea> dinesh372: then you can find the package you need, install it, and try again
<HLM111> can I ask for sound assistance in #alsa? or this channel only?
<Dr_Willis>  'man more'  or 'man less' for details :)
<mib_k6kyh3> i was trying crtl-c
<nsadmin> Doitle, mib_k6kyh3: man uses less, and the q exits from less
<Gnea> mib_k6kyh3: q for quit :)
<mib_k6kyh3> yea
<nsadmin> HLM111: both is probably fine
<HLM111> ok
<joss193> anyone using intel graphics drivers for linux?
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HLM111> I found a youtube video for testing sound, and its not woking
<histo> lstarnes: hrm.. that was off
<lstarnes> histo: it's off by default
<Gnea> !sound | HLM111
<ubottu> HLM111: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<int256> how remove the updates
<joss193> endless compiling here with interpid to get 300fps and 600fps only with whatever memory manager
<Quintok> question: I'm having trouble playing encrypted dvds in mplayer.  here's the output when I try via terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117934/ from what I can tell it's trying to play to the wrong video output
<andrew__> hey I installed ubuntu but TOTEM won't play my files from my windows share...any ideas why ? i can browse folders fine
<andrew__> it opens in totem but just sits at 0:00
<Gnea> joss193: anything over 30 is usually pretty good
<mib_k6kyh3> how do i check to make sure i am now the owner?
<joss193> Gnea, games such pretty bad
<sdlwof> i upgraded with apt-get, and now i have VERY poor video performance. how can i go back to my old video drivers?
<HLM111> alsa mixer is selected it is labeled 'Sound Blaster MP3+ (Alsa mixer)'
<Doitle> I have a /dev/sdb showing up but when I try to do "mount sdb" it errors
<Gnea> mib_k6kyh3: please, read this, it'll tell you and it will probably answer many more questions you have (hint: look for ls): http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<Gnea> joss193: what card do you have and which driver are you trying to use?
<joss193> Gnea, 945gm chip, 256ram
<joss193> Gnea, tried gem at the moment, with out memory manager failed to init warning i can get 600fps
<dinesh372> Gnea: yes i tried it earlier also tclx8.3 get installed but problem still exist
<joss193> if that warning is there then 300fps
<Gnea> joss193: what version of ubuntu?
<joss193> Gnea, all say that hardy had 1500fps
<joss193> Gnea, interpid
<Doitle> I even tried multiple linuxes (all based on ubuntu though so I guess not as good) ubuntu, Xubuntu, LinuxMint
<Gnea> dinesh372: you should only need 8.4, it seems. try removing the installation directory and untarring the tarball again
<mhiku> in ubuntu, i used webmin for clamav, i cannot install Mail::Mbox::MessageParser how to install Mail::Mbox::MessageParser in perl?
<HLM111> all my cables are connected properly, why is it sound refuses to work?
<Gnea> joss193: on a laptop?
<lstarnes> mhiku: try sudo apt-get install libmail-mbox-messageparser-perl
<joss193> Gnea, yep, eepc901
<cowbud> PuLse
<sdlwof> how can i install my orginal video driver? i have poor performance. Takes 2-3 seconds to redraw the screen when i move windows. etc.
<Gnea> joss193: ah, you should ask in #ubuntu-eeepc then
<dinesh372> Gnea: remove the installation directory for tclx8.3 yes/no
<dinesh372> 	
<Gnea> dinesh372: perhaps you misunderstood: cd .. && rm -rf nsnasm-3.whatever/  or whatever it's called
<Doitle> Is there anything I should try to bring sdb on and mounted? I'm guessing sdb is my SATA HDD since sda is the USB boot disk
<Gnea> dinesh372: IOW, start the install again with a fresh base
<ziroday> Hi, FUSA isn't displaying Shutdown, Restart and other power options
<ziroday> nevermind worked it out
<sdlwof> how can i install my orginal video driver? i have poor performance. Takes 2-3 seconds to redraw the screen when i move windows. etc.
<Scuanor_> hello everybody :o) im having an issue with U Intrepid 8.10 ( im a newbie ). before i login with my password, my screen is set to 1280x1024, i want it though at 1024x768, how can i change that?
<moniker127> I've got a question for you guys: How can I manually change the fan speed for my radeon 4800 series card? Its automatic control makes it run at 90c
<mib_k6kyh3> any of yall gotten xen to run on 8.10?
<durt> Trying to compile tyrquake from source, everything compiles ok. Then I get this at the end: '/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXxf86dga'. Any clues?
<Dr_Willis> !find 86dga
<ubottu> Found: libxxf86dga-dev, libxxf86dga1, libxxf86dga1-dbg, x11proto-xf86dga-dev
<Dr_Willis> durt,  that first one seems like a possibility.. or others in that list. :)
<durt> Trying to compile tyrquake from source, everything compiles ok. Then I get this at the end: '/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXxf86dga'. Any clues?
<durt> sry
<durt> Dr_Willis: I have the last one installed
<moniker127> Anyone here know how to enable the advanced view of the CCC on 8.10?
<Dr_Willis> durt libxxf86dga-dev seems a likely needed one.
<mhiku> <lstarnes>: thank you for this -> mhiku: try sudo apt-get install libmail-mbox-messageparser-perl
<durt> Dr_Willis: I'll give it a try
<Dr_Willis> durt,  i tend to 'shotgun install' lots of -dev packages when i need one.. Just in case. :)
<test904alph> anyone know how to get the rt2600 wireless working...???
<mhiku> i want to reboot ubuntu server, its dedicated hosting, how do i know that it will reboot fine?
<loafers> Could someone update the repository for deluge
<loafers> it is very outdated
<Dr_Willis> loafers,  every 6 mo.. stuff gets updated.. thats how ubuntu works
<Dr_Willis> loafers,  if you wan tthe latest. check the homepage for ubuntu debs.. or the ppa repos.. or source.. or.. (theres proberly some other way)
<Scuanor_> hello everybody :o) im having an issue with U Intrepid 8.10 ( im a newbie ). before i login with my password, my screen is set to 1280x1024, i want it though at 1024x768, how can i change that?
<durt> !xf86vm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xf86vm
<loafers> Dr_Willis, Ok thanks
<loafers> Why does ubuntu sometimes update some apps while some like deluge are not?
<lstarnes> loafers: most packages are only updated to fix major bugs and patch security vulnerabilities
<Kelen> How to show all available machine's IP that they are under a same route?
<loafers> lstarnes, ah okay.
<Scuanor_> °wonders, why no one of 1300 people can not answer such a surely easy question°
<Dr_Willis> Scuanor_,  edit your xorg.conf is one way.. and im not going to walk ya throguh that. :) happy?
<Dr_Willis> !fixres | Scuanor_
<ubottu> Scuanor_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Dr_Willis> then again.. i have to wonder why the res's are different..  mine are always identical
<loafers> Is there any distro that updates as soon as a new version is available rather than waiting 6 months?
<Dr_Willis> loafers,  many of them.
<Dr_Willis> loafers,  in fact.. proberly most of them
<loafers> Dr_Willis, could you list a few :)?
<Dr_Willis> loafers,  if you want the most-up-to-dateist of everything.. i would say use gentoo.. and GOOD luck with that.
<mew> just a question ,how can i enter the cn channel.????
<Dr_Willis> Other then that.. learn to compile from source the few apps you like.
<Dr_Willis> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis>  /join  #ubuntu-cn
<loafers> Dr_Willis, why don't distros be on the bleeding edge?
<mhiku> how to install /etc/squid/sarg.conf ??
<Dr_Willis> loafers,  why should they be? theres 100,000+ packages out.. if i come out with bubbaedit 1.0000001 tomorrow.. should everyone be forced to upgrade?
<lstarnes> loafers: there are some like that, such as gentoo and arch, but many distributions don't do that because some updates may cause issues with other installed packages
<DigitalKiwi> loafers: arch linux
<asdf1234> hi...   how do I find out what software I have installed on my ubuntu?   I need to see if I have smbfs or samba (client/server).
<loafers> I see.
<DigitalKiwi> 01:10 < DigitalKiwi> !archlinux
<DigitalKiwi> 01:10 < phrik> Livin' life on the hemmorhaging edge!
<DigitalKiwi> I believe bleeding edge is what you wanted?
<xeccos> hey guys, where does ubuntu keep the xorg.conf stuff
<loafers> DigitalKiwi, I'm checking out archlinux right now.  Thanks for informing me :)
<bullgard4> xeccos: Please state your Ubuntu version.
<xeccos> 8.10 i believe
<xeccos> kubuntu
<xeccos> on the livecd btw
<xeccos> booted to kubuntu 8.10 amd64
<plooo> can yu install 32bit lib packages on your 64bit install?
<asdf1234> help anyone?   I need to find out if I installed samba (sudo aptitude install samba)   or smbfs (sudo aptitude install smbfs) ?  How can I do that via command line?
<bullgard4> xeccos: 'lsb_release -a' or 'cat /etc/issue'
<Scuanor_> Dr_Willis, ah. i guess, i should call me lucky then. thanks.
<Bacta> How can I open rar archives that span across multiple files?
<xeccos> i'll try that in a sec, has to bot back in ;/
<natschil> asdf1234: just type sudo apt-get install samba, and if it tells you you have the newet version installed, you have the newest version
<Dr_Willis> Bacta,  i do 'unrar -e whatever.r01' or whatever the first one is called
<evilGUI> I'm looking for ways to secure phpmyadmin does anyone know where the config file is located at?
<natschil> asdf1234: if you have an xserver running you can just open synaptic and check
<lstarnes> evilGUI: /etc/phpmyadmin
<sdlwof> how can i install my orginal video driver? i have poor performance. Takes 2-3 seconds to redraw the screen when i move windows. etc.
<natschil> evilGUI: you might need to edit apache config files as well
<asdf1234> thanks for your help, natschil
<evilGUI> natschil: I'm trying to disable root logins via phpmyadmin
<natschil> evilGUI: "/etc/apache2"
<Bacta> Dr_Willis: It failed
<natschil> asdf1234:np
<evilGUI> natschil: I'm not using Apache I'm using lighthttpd.
<rotkeppchen> hi
<natschil> evilGUI: sorry, I have no experience with that, but I'm guessing you would need something like "deny from all" and then "allow from <ip adress>" in its config file
<evilGUI> natschil: Alright.
<xeccos> bullgard4, ubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<Macer> hi
<hbbs> Bacta, Use file-roller
<Macer> ordered an artigo to put ubuntu on
<Macer> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833315075 <- got this too
<Macer> hope the artigo doesn't suck too badly.. but it's small :)
<bullgard4> xeccos: Ok. I cannot help you because I still have Ubuntu 8.04. Sorry.
<Macer> REAL small
<durt> xeccos: It's in the same spot, /etc/X11/
<xeccos> doesn't look like enough information for that tho, durt
<durt> xeccos: what do you mean?
<xeccos> durt, just those three sections, Device, Monitor, Screen
<Bacta> This looks a lot more hopeful hbbs :)
<hbbs> Bacta, that it will probably do the trick for you
<durt> xeccos: since 8.04 xorg autoconfigs. But still reads xorg.conf if you wish to put something in it.
<durt> !xorg.conf | xeccos
<ubottu> xeccos: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<xeccos> durt, ahh ok, is there a way to paste that working autoconfig, i'm really just trying to get my gentoo installation to work
<xeccos> cute bot name ;]
<bullgard4> !sound | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4, please see my private message
<durt> xeccos: maybe check /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Dwade09> trying to get this to work with a max cap of 1mb, 1024 http://intrarts.com/throttledcli.html but when i try to use it i get this output http://pastebin.com/m76dbc03a
<FluxD> Hi, I want to delete the gnome panel so I can use awn, When I kill it it comes back up how do I truly kill it?
<PossumII> I would like to make a learning packet of applications like openoffice and ubunto for my students. Can I sell this Disk to cover my coss and make a profit..
<sdlwof> how do i go back to my old video drivers? windows takes more then 1 second to redraw on the screen when i move them across the desktop, or scroll webpages.
<sdlwof> PossumII, that's funny.
<kebomix> hello , i have a problem , sometimes when i play videos , my laptop freeze , for example : i run movie and it freeze my laptop , and when i reboot . it work !!! . , !!
<PossumII> sdlwof I a computer tutor,, that how I live..
<evilGUI> I just removed phpmyadmin is it ok to do sudo rm -r /etc/phpmyadmin ?
<flying> d
<flying> #ubuntu-cn
<flying> ！W: GPG签名验证错误： http://Ubuntu.csie.ntu.edu.tw intrepid Release: 下列签名无效： NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<flying> 这样的问题怎么解决！
<kebomix> chienese !!!
<joot> PossumII, see my pm
<flying> #Ununtu-cn
<bigbrovar> .
<daliang>  flying: 去中文频道吧，老外不懂汉语
<Mr_Goodkat> hi
<sdlwof> how do i go back to my old video drivers? windows takes more then 1 second to redraw on the screen when i move them across the desktop, or scroll webpages.
<Mr_Goodkat> any chance that i can setup scim that it will remember the characters i use most and offers me them at first
<Mr_Goodkat> its pretty annoying to scroll always for the right character although they are more common
<bigbrovar> sdlwof: are you using a restricted driver?
<zacken> packit -sR -d www.microsoft.com -F S -c 5 -W 666 -eR -E f:00:d:f:00:d -p 'HI BILL you Gaylord' -v
<sdlwof> bigbrovar, no i am not.
<sdlwof> bigbrovar, i tried using dual displays, and now i unhooked the 2nd monitor, rebooted, and now i'm in chaos.
<bigbrovar> sdlwof: i was wondering what u meant by "old video driver"
<Lacrimas> Hi, i've installed ubuntu in vmware, and i chose host-only mode, because my DC blocks bridging, and i was wondering how i could route a public IP to ubuntu, i've tried editing /etc/network/interfaces, and adding a route /sbin/route add [IP] dev vmnet1 - but now Ubuntu doesn't recognize a connection at all.
<titalupshank> aaa
<taz> hi all rooomies
<bestus> azizah
<sdlwof> bigbrovar, the one that worked better? something changed. I can't enable desktop effects. says it's unable to enable.
<taz> i need some one help me ???
<WillPittenger> I have having some sort of problem getting Virtual Box's guest additions installed onto Ubuntu 8.10.  The package appears to be installed, but VBox doesn't detect the mouse integration is supported and video is limited to 800x600.
<databridge> hello, the firefox is too slow on linux / ubuntu also on a fresh install, my system is a 2400+ athlon with 1gig ram
<databridge> also on work i use ubuntu and firefox is also slow on comparison with windows
<bigbrovar> sdlwof: have you tried check screen resolutions under /systems/preference/screen resolutions
<databridge> it stucks on scrolling etc
<nsadmin> taz: specific informative concise complete on-topic
<sdlwof> bigbrovar, windows draw HORRIBLY slow, even xchat scrolling
<taz> i have problems with gtk-recordingmydesktop   it said   gtk-recording is finished  record mydesktop exied with staus 3328 cant not open file for writing
<databridge> is there a workaround? also opera and epiphany or seamonkey is also slow
<databridge> maybe this is a problem with the gnome desktop?
<sdlwof> bigbrovar, i never changed screen resolutions. always been using the same res since the 6.x days
<on5sl> mornin', my ubuntu splash is messed up....he only goes left => right => left etc... and that in very weird colors, like in negative or so. After that he doesn't go from left to right but displays only text wit ok's
<taz> nsadmin: i have problems with gtk-recordingmydesktop   it said   gtk-recording is finished  record mydesktop exied with staus 3328 cant not open file for writing
<bigbrovar> sdlwof: screen resolution does more than it name says .. it can also be used to configure and unconfigure a dual screen setup
<taz> how can i fixed it ??
<nsadmin> taz: what file and what dir?
<sdlwof> bigbrovar, yes. i used it and removed the dual screen setup, rebooted, and now i have poor display performance.
<taz> nasdmin: gtk-recordmydesk... i try to record but it not allow me
<sdlwof> bigbrovar, the only fix i can think of is to format the drive and reinstall, but, i don't think i need to go such extreme.
<red-rum> hi--- I haven't used my computer in a month and the updates don't seem to be working --I get this error: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFFGPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF81
<red-rum> 0CD5GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gscrot/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Foundç
<Bacta> MURDER!
<bigbrovar> sdlwof: no dont do that .. yet .. what graphic card are u using
<sdlwof> bigbrovar, intel graphics media accelerator 900
<sdlwof> bigbrovar, it was totally fine before, shadows, transparencies, compiz effects, all fast and clean and quick. now i can't get it enabled, and seems like 2d display is straight up murder. 2.2ghz too....
<quibbler> red-rum: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046158
<draeath> what's the codename for 8.10? (intrepid?)
<Koonunga> greetings.  have suddenly stopped being able to authenticate to my wireless network (128bit passphrase).  Wireless manager repeatedly asks for passphrase without connecting.  This was working and I can connect to neighbours unsecure network (shh!), plus my windows machine connects to my network fine so do not suspect hardware issues etc.  running 8.04 on lenovo R61i. V annoying!
<Crazyguy> draeath, yeah
<ziroday> dreamnid: yep
<draeath> ty
<ziroday> draeath: you can see it with lsb_release -a
<bigbrovar> sdlwof: ok try this .. put in an ubuntu life cd .. and replace the xorg.conf file with the one in the life cd .. that is what i do most of the time and it always work
<sdlwof> think the dual setup changed something in my xconf?
<quentusrex_> Does anyone here use virtualization???
<taz> nasdmin: ?/
<red-rum> quibber --cool, thanks
<sdlwof> bigbrovar, wonder if there's the generic live one posted somewhere on the 'net...
<taz> brb
<bigbrovar>  sdlwof: yeah could be .. -beside that is better than reformating
<sdlwof> alright, i'll give it a go, be back with results
<draeath> I've got a working xrandr command line, how would I set the same in xorg.conf?
<FluxD> Hi, I want to delete the gnome panel so I can use awn, When I kill it it comes back up how do I truly kill it?
<draeath> (xrandr --output LVDS --set PANEL_FITTING full_aspect)
<bigbrovar> sdlwof: they could be .. but ubuntu auto configure xorg to suit ur machine needs .. that is why a generic xorg config might not fit it
<mcstinky> FluxD, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335067
<sdlwof> isn't there a script or program to write another config?
<bigbrovar> FluxD: right click and delete?
<sdlwof> for xorg?
<Harl0t> ubuntu is for skids
<Harl0t> sup #skids
<mcstinky> sup
<Harl0t> nm
<Harl0t> u
<bigbrovar> sdlwof: ok why not paste bin your xorg.conf
<FluxD> bigbrovar, only if there is more than 1 panel, if there is 1 panel that option is grayed out
<FluxD> mcstinky, I dont have a current session tab in sessions
<Harl0t> anybody here hackin the gibson?
<asdf1234> How can I open up the GUI to administer my system that I am accessing remotely?    What command brings that up?
<TruthTaco> i need help, i have a partition that shows up in windows but its not showing up in linux
<bigbrovar> FluxD: you could hide it?
<Harl0t> you dont
<Harl0t> skids
<sdlwof> yah, i don't have a live cd, lost it, gotta redownload and reburn
<Harl0t> owned fah
<Harl0t> fag
<quibbler> Harl0t: behave yourself
<mcstinky> TruthTaco, how is it formatted?
<FluxD> bigbrovar, there is abug about how it shows 3 pixels even on autohide :/
<lstarnes> Harl0t: this channel isn't for trolling
<TruthTaco> NTFS
<asdf1234> TruthTaco: you would probably need to mount the HDD that has windows on it in smbfs.
<Harl0t> quibbler: die skids scum
<mcstinky> do you have ntfs-config installed?
<Harl0t> < lstarnes> Harl0t: this channel isn't for trolling
<Harl0t> then stop
<TruthTaco> whats smbfs
<red-rum> quibbler --is there a depository for intrepid?
<mcstinky> TruthTaco, samba client
<asdf1234> TruthTaco: or rather ntfs-config should do the trick, like mcstinky mentioned.
<Harl0t> mcskiddy
<mcstinky> =D
<natschil> sdlwof: you could try dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server or something like that
<TruthTaco> hmmm ill see if i can find that
<Harl0t> ill reconfigure ur face
<cbruno_> mac or linux?
<bigbrovar> FluxD: right click / check show hide buttons / then click the hide button
<asdf1234> anyone have an answer for my question??  How can I display my menu bar (with the System, etc menus?) ???
<TruthTaco> thanks
<sdlwof> or dexconf?
<sdlwof> http://pastebin.com/m83ffbc7
<edgex-_> hi Harl0t ;)
<FluxD> bigbrovar, where?
<Harl0t> hi
<mib_a95kko77> can u please help me
<cbruno_> is os x freebsd?
<Harl0t> n e bod-e want 2 meet up for a valentines date?
<quibbler> red-rum: yes if you go here in that thread  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6626736&postcount=34   you can download and run the script
<Harl0t> n e bod-e want 2 meet up for a valentines date?
<Harl0t> n e bod-e want 2 meet up for a valentines date?
<FloodBot1> Harl0t: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soxybyxos> excuse me but where are the channels for trolling
<sdlwof> Package `xorg-server' is not installed and no info is available.
<sdlwof> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<sdlwof> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<sdlwof> what's that mean? :P
<mib_a95kko77> can u elp with combat arms
<FloodBot1> sdlwof: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu-8.04.2] System > Administration > Users and Groups shows the normal login names (accounts) root and <username> and in addition test, testuser und gast. How can I delete the latter 3 correctly?
<soxybyxos> i would like to know because this isn't one
<mib_a95kko77> COMBAT ARMS HACKS HELP
<Harl0t> die anti flood bot
<Harl0t> i said like 3 lines
<anom01y> anyone know why a certain wine app runs fine in kde but crashes in xfce ?
<edgex-_> soxybyxos, #troll
<Harl0t> because ur a skid
<cbruno_> is freebsd = mac os x?
<bigbrovar> sdlwof: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<asdf1234> cbruno_: no
<anom01y> whenever this particular app opens an image in full screen in xfce the program crashes and I have to kill wine.
<bigbrovar> FluxD: right click on the panel
<anom01y> in kde, I don't have this problem however
<lstarnes> cbruno_: no, although mac os x does borrow some code from freebsd 5
<pinkster> Is there a way to browser a tar archive from the terminal without actually untarring it?
<TruthTaco> hmm the ntfs config dident work but ill try the samba
<Lacrimas> Does anyone know a correct routing configuration?
<sdlwof> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<sdlwof>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090214030028
<natschil> sdlwof: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<cbruno_> is mac os x like a window manager to freebsd ? Can i make linux look like a mac?
<Harl0t> EXCUSE ME BUT WHERE r THE TROLL CHANNELS!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<Harl0t> EXCUSE ME BUT WHERE r THE TROLL CHANNELS!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<sdlwof> natschil, that does nothing....
<cbruno_> or should i just go buy a mac
<lstarnes> cbruno_: mac os x is not freebsd.  It's a whole separate operating system
<sdlwof> natschil, just dumps back to the terminal nothing prints or changes.
<quibbler> !ot
<Lacrimas> Does anyone know a correct routing configuration?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lstarnes> pinkster: I think mc can browse tarballs
<Dr_Willis> lstarnes,  yes it can.. and more. :)
<Harl0t> EXCUSE ME BUT WHERE r THE TROLL CHANNELS!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<bullgard4> Harl0t: Stop it.
<Harl0t> I WOULD LIKE 2 KNOW MORE ABOUT THIS "TROLLING" OS
<lstarnes> !ops | Harl0t
<ubottu> Harl0t: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<cbruno_> how come linux is free?
<Harl0t> !ops | die
<ubottu> die: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Harl0t> !ops | are scum
<ubottu> are scum: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<lstarnes> cbruno_: because the people who made it wanted it to be free
<sdlwof> says to install xorg-server, but apt-get install xorg-server says it's not available?
<bigbrovar> pinkster: tar lxvf
<cbruno_> why do they work for peanuts?
<natschil> sdlwof: sorry, try to reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lstarnes> sdlwof: try xserver-xorg
<pinkster> bigbrovar: thanks
<simone> Hi I need help
<Harl0t> !ops | die
<ubottu> die: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Harl0t> !ops | lol
<ubottu> lol: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Harl0t> !ops | lol
<ziroday> cbruno_: some work for nothing, some are paid. Some do it outside of thier job
<bigbrovar> sdlwof: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<taz> im back... it have prombes with recordmydesktop... it said gtk-recording is finished  recordmydesktpp exited with  :3328description cannot open file  for writing ????  please  help me
<cbruno_> should i use gnome or kde?
<ziroday> cbruno_: try both, see which one you prefer.
<bemuse> Yeah, its basically up to preference
<ziroday> !best > cbruno_
<ubottu> cbruno_, please see my private message
<simone> I have problems with a Ms Lifecam under Ubuntu Intrepid
<sdlwof> bigbrovar, just prings debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<sdlwof> prints*
<cbruno_> ubottu has told me to shut the fuck up...im gone
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ziroday> cbruno_: bye
<taz> hello anyone can help me ?? with it have prombes with recordmydesktop... it said gtk-recording is finished  recordmydesktpp exited with  :3328description cannot open file  for writing ????  please  help me
<Harl0t> that was rude
<Harl0t> nazi channel
<bigbrovar> sdlwof:sudo rm /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<Harl0t> ok plz stop hackin me
<ziroday> !ops | Harl0t
<ubottu> Harl0t: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Harl0t> !ops | ziroday
<ubottu> ziroday: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Lacrimas> Can som1 check this for me
<Lacrimas> http://pastebin.com/m303ce95d
<Lacrimas> Im trying to configure routing, ubuntu doesn't even connect to anything :O
<natschil> sdlwof: drop to a comand promt i.e: control+alt+f1 . Then log in , and run "sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg". after that, run apt-get instal xserver-xorg, and that should reconfigure your xserver
<ziroday> Lacrimas: if its a dhcp connection you should be able to do dhcpd eth0 AFAIK
<FluxD> Anyone know what happened to current session tab in sessions in intrepid?
<Lacrimas> ziroday: it's in vmware, host-only. Im trying to set up another ipv4 address i have
<Lacrimas> So its seperate from the main node
<ziroday> Lacrimas: ah, not sure about vm's sorry
<crdlb> FluxD: gnome-session was rewritten
<red-rum> my apologies for not knowing what to do --but what do I do with this #!/bin/bash
<red-rum> for i in `cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep "deb http" | grep ppa.launchpad | grep intrepid | cut -d/ -f4`; do
<red-rum> 	wget -q `wget -q https://launchpad.net/~$i/+archive -O- | grep "http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/" | cut -d'"' -f2 ` -O- | grep "pub  " | cut -d'"' -f2 >> keyss
<red-rum> done
<FloodBot1> red-rum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<red-rum> for j in `cat keyss` ; do
<HarlOt> lern 2 ban
<HarlOt> retards
<sdlwof> wtf is whiptail? i t's eating CPU like a mofo
<FluxD> crdlb, how come?
<taz> anyone know about recordmydesktop ????
<red-rum> what do I do the script (?) that is here --  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6626736&postcount=34
<quibbler> red-rum: are you talking to me?
<crdlb> FluxD: because it was old and crufty. the fundamentals of the new gnome-session are very sound, but it's also very half-baked in intrepid
<Lacrimas> Im trying to follow this guide: http://help.ovh.co.uk/VMware - Does anyone know what i should have?
<thenetduck___> hum....
<bigbrovar> sdlwof: any luck?
<red-rum> quibbler -- yes... I have to run the script with sudo
<red-rum> me dumb
<natschil> !info whiptail |sdlwof
<ubottu> sdlwof is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<FluxD> crdlb, I am trying to stop gnome panel from starting up in sessions, but I dont see an entry, do you where it could be ?
<crazz> PLAY BOS WARS ?
<natschil> !info whiptail | sdlwof
<ubottu> whiptail (source: newt): Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is important. Version 0.52.2-11.3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 34 kB, installed size 96 kB
<crdlb> FluxD: hrm, that's a good question
<taz> guess no one help..........:(
<natschil> sdlwof: did you reconfigure your xserver?
<FluxD> taz, what so hard about it?
<quibbler> red-rum: when it finishes update again and it should be good
<taz> that ok.. guess no one help... guess im waiting
<natschil> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.3-1 (intrepid), package size 52 kB, installed size 152 kB
<taz> i have problmes with  recordmydesktop. it would let me
<bigbrovar> FluxD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335067
<FluxD> taz, what is the question, all you asked was if anyont used it
<taz> i did used for few time til it stop..
<Myrtti> taz: are you sure you have some space left on your harddrives?
<Lacrimas> How do i start my network in ubuntu?
<natschil> taz: and your problem is....?
<taz> yes
<kyledr> i'm getting "disk read error hit ctrl+alt+del to reboot" when grub tries to load windows. any clue?
<FluxD> bigbrovar, that doesnt work coz apparently sessions was rewritten
<taz> where i can find ??
<ky> i think you just need to uninstall windows
<ky> it's a virus
<Lacrimas> Is there a command i can chuck in terminal to start my network
<mneptok> ky: play nicely.
<kyledr> i don't have a virus
<ky> lol
<Dr_Willis> disk read error = could be tgh hd is going bad or is bad.
<bigbrovar> Lacrimas> sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<Dr_Willis> or a missconfitgurd grub trying to read the wrong place
<nsadmin> lucky you :)
<greaser> where do i get apt repositories? im trying to install pureftps
<kyledr> well linux is on the same drive
<Lacrimas> Thanks bigbrovar
<natschil> taz: if you want to install recordmydesktop, open synaptic, find recordmydesktop and install it. Note: you need to have the universe repo enabled, which you probably have.
<ziroday> kyledr: can you access the windows partition in ubuntu?
<kyledr> it could be misconfigured, but i don't know
<mneptok> Lacrimas: Intrepid?
<kyledr> yes
<juan__> wazup
<juan__> to everyone
<kyledr> grub configuration is way different since last i saw
<ky> greaser: you can just open synaptics package manager, via the gui
<Lacrimas> 8.1 which i hope is intrepid :D
<kyledr> i can't compare the windows one to the ubuntu one because the ubuntu one is gibberish
<ziroday> kyledr: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l and cat /etc/grub/menu.list
<Lacrimas> Only installed this morning
<red-rum> quibbler --do I need to reboot for it to come into effect?
<taz> how ?
<greaser> i tried to find the package but it wasnt there
<bigbrovar> FluxD>: have you tried another DE?
<ziroday> kyledr: er cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ky> greaser: try connecting to a different server
<Myrtti> taz: if you could open a terminal window for me, type "df -h" without quotes and paste the result to a pastebin service like http://paste.ubuntu.com , we could check that recordmydesktop isn't giving you an error because your harddrives are full
<mneptok> Lacrimas: that it is. on Intrepid you should use "sudo service networking restart"
<sdlwof> bigbrovar, i got it back!!!
<greaser> ahhhh
<quibbler> red-rum: just update and it should be good
<greaser> i see
<Lacrimas> ok
<taz> ok
<greaser> nice let me try, thanks
<sdlwof> but i've lost gdm, when i log out it just dumps to the terminal....
<FluxD> bigbrovar, I just want awn to be the default taskbar
<mneptok> Lacrimas: the other will work, but is deprecated.
<crdlb> FluxD: found it, in gconf of course :)
<kyledr> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/f1cd93415 and http://pastebin.com/f7e76f2dc
<FluxD> crdlb, ah lol nice
<calle> Does anybody know how to read/send SMS messages with a UMTS/3G connection stick or internal modem? Data connections work fine.
<bigbrovar> sdlwof> hmmm what did you do to get it back?
<tangentcollision> I need to get a user authorized to use x, when I startx it doesn't actually let me start with error : X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<sdlwof> removed xserver-xorg and reinstaleld.
<crdlb> FluxD: gconf-editor /desktop/gnome/session (remove panel from required_components list)
<ky> man apt-get
<sdlwof> but i don't have gdm, i need to do startx, and bypasses gdm. so once it running, i go to log out and it just dumps back to the system console
<ziroday> kyledr: well that looks correct
<bigbrovar> sdlwof>: try sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<FluxD> thanks a lot crdlb
<kyledr> ziroday: i thought i had this problem before and fixed it by modifying the menu.lst, but maybe i messed it up
<taz> myrtti.. plase go private thanks
<Myrtti> taz: I don't do help in pm
<ziroday> kyledr: sorry, there goes my idea
<taz> ok here
<sdlwof> isn't sudo standard? :)
<taz> <Myrtti> taz: if you could open a terminal window for me, type "df -h" without quotes and paste the result to a pastebin service like http://paste.ubuntu.com , we could check that recordmydesktop isn't giving you an error because your harddrives are full
<taz> wait sec
<crdlb> FluxD: don't thank me, thank google; I'd never have figured that out on my own :)
<Myrtti> tangentcollision: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bigbrovar> sdlwof> you could also try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<FluxD> crdlb, okay google it is then :)
<Lacrimas> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<taz> myritti:    Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<taz> /dev/sda5              29G  3.9G   23G  15% /
<taz> tmpfs                 1.5G     0  1.5G   0% /lib/init/rw
<taz> varrun                1.5G  220K  1.5G   1% /var/run
<taz> varlock               1.5G     0  1.5G   0% /var/lock
<FloodBot1> taz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<taz> udev                  1.5G  2.7M  1.5G   1% /dev
<kyledr> well the disk has to be ok since i can access it through linux
<tangentcollision> Myrtti: is the restart necessary?
<Myrtti> taz: I requested you to use http://paste.ubuntu.com so you wouldn't flood the channel
<Myrtti> tangentcollision: restart doesn't hurt, it's just a safety measure to make sure the gdm you have is already shut down
<tangentcollision> wait, Myrtti how would that solve my problem?
<bigbrovar> taz> run the program from terminal and pastebin what output you see
<Lacrimas> mneptok: i get an error- Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<taz> sorry i not understand
<Myrtti> tangentcollision: because if *you* type in startx, *you* wont have the permissions to run X
<tangentcollision> I see?
<tangentcollision> if I start x as root though in screen, would that be okay as well?
<Myrtti> tangentcollision: take the stuff you wanted to paste to me, go to paste.ubuntu.com, paste that stuff there and give me the url
<mneptok> Lacrimas: this machine has successfully connected previously?
<Lacrimas> It did, but im routing so it has its own IP
<tangentcollision> hehe, tab error
<Lacrimas> New error though mneptok
<taz> bigbrovar: sorry i do not understand??
<mneptok> Lacrimas: meaning you have added static routes?
<Lacrimas> Yes
<kyledr> anyone know why i would get a disk read error when trying to load windows but not when loading linux?
<Lacrimas> Following this guide http://help.ovh.co.uk/VMware
<taz> myrtti: i  did using http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mneptok> Lacrimas: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<Myrtti> tangentcollision: sure, but starting gdm makes all the little pieces go into correct places so that you've got them there if/when you want to log out/shut down the computer
<juan__> okay
<Myrtti> tangentcollision: and where's the url to the paste?
<Myrtti> tangentcollision: sorry
<Myrtti> taz: and where's the url to the paste?
<juan__> it is safe to download the nvidia drivers from nvidia website or just stay with 177
<tangentcollision> Myrtti: mainly I'm trying to forward x through ssh
<Lacrimas> mneptok: /bin/sh: /sbinc/ip: not found
<Lacrimas> Failed to bring up eth0
<taz> paste.ubuntu.com that what u said...
<quibbler> juan__: 177 working for you?
<mneptok> Lacrimas: echo $SHELL
<taz> so terrminal... it what said  Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<taz> /dev/sda5              29G  3.9G   23G  15% /
<taz> tmpfs                 1.5G     0  1.5G   0% /lib/init/rw
<taz> varrun                1.5G  220K  1.5G   1% /var/run
<taz> varlock               1.5G     0  1.5G   0% /var/lock
<FloodBot1> taz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<taz> udev                  1.5G  2.7M  1.5G   1% /dev
<tangentcollision> taz: you fool
<taz> sorry
<tangentcollision> please go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste it there
<Lacrimas> mneptok: /bin/bash
<mneptok> Lacrimas: that's good news, the networking is not
<mneptok> Lacrimas: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<Myrtti> taz: you get a URL that's new and has numbers and letters *after* the paste.ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> taz: I need that whole URL
<taz> ok
<Lacrimas> mneptok: i think i found an error in it, /sbinc/ip instead of /sbin/ looks like it reconfigured properly
<taz> url ?
<Myrtti> taz: the address on the address bar
<bigbrovar> taz>  open terminal , copy and paste this command in it gtk-recordMyDesktop , then press enter .. it would start gtk record .. noe try doing the recording again .. when it gets to the part where it crashes .. the terminal window which should still be opened would throw up some output .. now copy and paste does output to www.pastebin.com / click the submit button and paste the url/link it gives u here
<Myrtti> bigbrovar: thank you
<taz> ok
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell endeavormac|afk about away
<ubottu> endeavormac|afk, please see my private message
<Lacrimas> mneptok: http://pastebin.com/m25002034
<endeavormac|afk> whoops
<red-rum> I can't update two other packages: tp://ppa.launchpad.net/gscrot/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Foundç
<red-rum> and ... Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gscrot/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<mneptok> Lacrimas: you're missing some key info - http://pastebin.com/d5c01df6f
<mneptok> Lacrimas: i also put 2 examples of correct syntax for the "route" command you're calling
<mneptok> Lacrimas: only you can know what those values should be
<Lacrimas> ok
<Lacrimas> Thanks mneptok i'll give it a try
<taz> bigbrovar: already paste into www.pastebin.om
<dogmagitron> ubuntu is awesome
<Bacta> Ubuntu got me laid
<bigbrovar> taz> good now i need the link .. copy the url on the address bar
<quibbler> red-rum: look here: http://gscrot.ubuntu-projekte.de/
<taz> which one ??
<Lacrimas> mneptok: would my gateway be 10.1.1.1 or 192.168.0.1 for example
<taz> top or bottom?
<chu_> I'm very attached to my ubuntu install :)
<bigbrovar> taz> btw the program ram fine here when i tried it
<Bacta> Ubuntu grew my epenix by nine inches!
<pop79> hello people!
<bigbrovar> taz: top
<taz> bigbrovar: ok
<chu_> only 9? are you doing something wrong?
<taz> ok i copy it then can i paste this ??
<dogmagitron> Bacta: what is an epenix?
<ajrion> hey i have ubuntu 8.04 but i wanted xfce to add, now when i added xfce i dont have a start bar.. how do i get the entire default workspace of XFCE please?
<dogmagitron> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Bacta> The thing you use to get root access to eginas
<chu_> Gibson's too.
<ajrion> dogmagitron: thanx
<taz> bigbrovar: ready paste this ??
<dogmagitron> Bacta: ? eginas is that in the repositories?
<aaditya> A SQL query walks into a bar and sees two tables. He walks up to them and says 'Can I join you?'
<bigbrovar> taz>: yeah copy and paste the address paste gives you
<niko7865> no this site is much better
<dogmagitron> ajrion: no problem then logout then log back in
<taz> bigbrover:    1.
<taz>       gtk- recordingmydestop
<taz>    2.
<taz>        
<taz>    3.
<FloodBot1> taz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<niko7865> run by a guy from xkcd
<taz>       Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<niko7865> damnit, wrong chat
<Lacrimas> mneptok: Im a little confused as to what to put in network
<chu_> Whoops
<bigbrovar> taz> noo you are doing it wrongly
<mneptok> Lacrimas: usually .255 on your subnet
<red-rum> quibbler --thanks
<zacken> best noob ever see
<chu_> I hope he rejoins.
<ajrion> dogmeat: why isnt this default when one uses the GUI packet mannager for installing xfce?
<mneptok> chu_: never left
<FluxD> crdlb how do u delete the key in it? I dont see a remove key option
<mneptok> taz: do NOT paste to the channel
<mneptok> taz: do NOT do it. as in NEGATIVE.
<bigbrovar> taz> listen .. when you post the out from terminal on pastebin .. and click sumit .. if you check the  of your webbrowser you would see a link there .. its the link that you see that you should post here
<Bacta> Don't
<Bacta> Paste
<Bacta> In
<Bacta> Channel
<Bacta> Taz
<FloodBot1> Bacta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<taz> ok im try my best...
<Lacrimas> mneptok: SIOCDELRT: No such process RTNETLINK answers: File exists. Failed to bring up eth0
<greaser> i have 2 nic cards in my pc, one lan and one wan. how can i set it so the devices on my lan can use the internet on my wan?
<chu_> is it possible to remove the window selector (i.e. open applications) in awn?
<nsadmin> greaser: are the interfaces set up? if so, apt-get install ipmasq
<mneptok> Lacrimas: comment out the post like
<mneptok> *line
<bigbrovar> taz: the link would be on the address bar .. once you sumbit the address bar would change from www.pastebin.com to something like www.pastebin.com/hccry
<taz> i check in terminal.. it said  command not found
<greaser> well one is, its connecting to the internet and all, the other one is to my xbox. it doesnt seem to be routing well
<nsadmin> can the xbox ping the box with the 2 nics?
<greaser> im trying but it doesnt seem to be picking it up
<Lacrimas> mneptok: SIOCDELRT error only this time
<greaser> on my pc it just keeps trying to grab an ip
<Lacrimas> mneptok: My bad, SIOCADDRT
<mneptok> Lacrimas: you did not put in the 2 route command examples, right?
<Lacrimas> Nope
<Lacrimas> last line is the commented out post-up line
<mneptok> Lacrimas: do you have a GUI installed?
<Lacrimas> Yes
<mneptok> Lacrimas: comment out anything related to eth0, restart networking, see if NetworkManager gets you a connection
<Lacrimas> mneptok: ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<bigbrovar> taz> ok you have a problem with gtkrecord right? it keep crashing and throwing up some errors .. right? .. now the best way to get what the problem is . is to running the program in a terminal and to do this you have to copy and paste this command in a terminal gtk-recordMyDesktop  , press enter , this would launch gtkrecord .. now try doing the recording ,, the one that makes it crash.. when it crashes .. you should see some messages in the terminal t
<bigbrovar> hat you used to launch it .. now copy and paste does messeges to www.pastebin.com .. click sumbit .. it would give you a link .. which would be on in the address field of your web browser ... copy and paste that link here
<FloodBot1> bigbrovar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tangentcollision> okay, more to the point here, how do I make x forward to xming?
<mneptok> Lacrimas: ls -l /etc/network/interfaces
<taz> bigrovar: yes..
<surjeet> how to install dreamweaver
<tangentcollision> surjeet: winehq.org
<nsadmin> greaser can you see the IP your xbox got?
<Lacrimas> mneptok: chmods root root 168 2009-02-14 04:48 /etc/network/interfaces is all that comes up
<greaser> it doesnt pick it up
<surjeet> i have installed wine but dreamweaver is not ableble there
<spsneo> how to setup a local ubuntu repository mirror on a fedora machine?
<greaser> xbox just times out
<mneptok> Lacrimas: sudo chmod 644 /etc/network/interfaces
<quibbler> surjeet: ask in #winehq
<nsadmin> greaser: maybe you don't have a dhcp server on the debian box
<typeliviu> hello
<spsneo> pleae help: how to setup a local ubuntu repository mirror on a fedora machine?
<typeliviu> i need a massenger for ubuntu (yahoo
<Lacrimas> mneptok: Done, but file still isn't able to be read
<greaser> ahhh
<Milkeh> is there a way to have kernal stuck to the desktop?
<greaser> its a fresh install
<typeliviu> what massenger do u recommand me
<greaser> so im thinking no
<mneptok> Lacrimas: http://pastebin.com/m123d9316
<typeliviu> i use yahoo..i need voice, web and file transfer
<mneptok> Lacrimas: use that as /etc/network.interfaces
<nsadmin> greaser: ok... could you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces?
<mneptok> s/./\//
<joot> spsneo. they are different packages fedora uses rpm and ubuntu deb type
<DoomsDave> is anyone here familiar with pan? the usenet client...
<taz> bigbrovar: is other way can fix ??
<jim_p> how can i make konqueror to auto-add www. and .com when i hit ctrl and enter?
<bigbrovar> typeliviu> try  kopete  ot emphaty or gyache .. or write yahoo and tell em to make a msg client for linux (good luck with that)
<quibbler> !pidgin | typeliviu
<ubottu> typeliviu: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<typeliviu> ok thx
<sky_> olla
<Lacrimas> mneptok: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<bigbrovar> taz> i cant really help you when i dont know what the problem is ..
<mneptok> Lacrimas: and NetworkManager?
<spsneo> joot: actually I want to host a local repository for ubuntu , but the server on which I want to host is a fedora machine. what to do?
<sky_> anyone...is hard to manipulate with GRUB ? i mean changin background etc ?
<taz> allrigh thank you.... will do format....
<bigbrovar> taz> if you can explain what the error is i could try .. beside i ran the problem here .. recorded my desktop and it was fine
<greaser> nsadmin: http://pastebin.com/d18378e3f
<greaser> thats it
<mneptok> Lacrimas: must sleep
<nsadmin> ok
<sky_> anyone ? :)
<jim_p> does kopete do irc?
<jim_p> sky_, no
<Lacrimas> ah ok mneptok
<nsadmin> whoa... you don't have any netowrking
<bigbrovar> taz> u mean format the system ? no dont do that
<nsadmin> this is on which box?
<sky_> and guide please ? :D
<DoomsDave> i have this problem with pan. i have firefox set to open nzb files in pan when i download one. if i just have one nzb file it works fine, but if i try to open a second file, it opens up a new task list instead of appending the new files to the end of the existing list. also it creates duplicate entries for everything on the first list to the second one
<adhi> cp?
<taz> bigbrovar:  yes.. why ??
<joot> spsneo. Sorry I truely do not know My guess is that you could host them but why not just point to the repos??
<jim_p> sky_, can i pm you how i did it?? if its only the background, its easy
<greaser> thats this box im on right now
<bigbrovar> taz> tell me what the problem is so we can sort it out ... u dont have to format your system over that .. we can even look for alternatives
<quibbler> sky_: you can install startup manager in synaptic  and then can change different things in grub
<sky_> jim_p: sure
<taz> bigbrovar:  it was before recoreded fine now   now i cant start record.... it said gtk- recording is finished record mydestop status :3328 descrition cant not open file for writing
<bemuse> Hi, i need to execute some .reg files in order to access a server, how do you suppose to go about doing this.
<Guest76863> hello
<DoomsDave> that sounds kind of dubious
<bigbrovar> taz> try killall gtk-recordMyDesktop
<taz> bigrovar: ok
<crdlb> FluxD: don't delete the key, remove the entry from the list
<DoomsDave> bemuse: are you talking about windows registry files? if so open them up in a text editor and see what entry it wants to make
<FluxD> crdlb, what entry ? panel ?
<sky_> quibbler: i dont have startup manager in Synaptic :-O
<crdlb> FluxD: yes
<FluxD> crdlb, how? I dont see an option or do I make it empty ?
<taz> bigbrovar:  it said no process killed
<surjeet> how to install dreamweaver please give me cammand help
<nsadmin> greaser let's give that box a name
<crdlb> FluxD: double-click, select panel, remove, OK
<greaser> ok
<bigbrovar> taz: ok try this       rm $HOME/.gtk-recordmydesktop
<nsadmin> greaser: you already named it?
<taz> bigbrovar: ok
<Triad> Woo, it worked.
<did> hai
<gcs> Hi all!
<nsadmin> wai?
<greaser> uhmm
<bigbrovar> taz: it would remove the gtk record config file from your system more like resetting the progra,
<Triad> Is here where I'd ask for help with Ubuntu?
<greaser> not sure where to go for that
<greaser> haha
<gcs> I would like to create an encrypted partition.
<surjeet> how to install dreamweaver please give me cammand help
<quibbler> sky_: i have 8.04 and it is in synaptic...maybe it no longer is in 8.10
<gcs> As I see there are options like LUKS and DM_crypt.
<nsadmin> greaser: what's in that box's /etc/hostname?
<bemuse> DoomsDave, http://pastebin.com/f77fc187c
<gcs> But which one is better?
<nsadmin> butter
<sky_> quibbler: i downloaded it via console...i hate synaptic :D
<gcs> More supported or failsafe?
<taz> bigbrovar: it said rm:cannot remove    no such file or directory
<did> i am from malisie
<greaser> greaser-desktop
<WillPittenger> I have having some sort of problem getting Virtual Box's guest additions installed onto Ubuntu 8.10.  The package appears to be installed, but VBox doesn't detect the mouse integration is supported and video is limited to 800x600.
<Triad> I've tried installing Ubuntu, and have in fact succeeded, but I can't get it to load all the way.
<typeliviu> how install kopete
<nsadmin> greaser: ok, and greaser-desktop has two nics?
<greaser> yes
<bemuse> DoomsDave, I have wine currently installed, should i just go and change the file manually, instead of trying to run it as i would on windows?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu-8.04.2] System > Administration > Users and Groups shows the normal login names (accounts) root and <username> and in addition test, testuser und gast. How can I delete the latter 3 correctly?
<nsadmin> if you run ifconfig
<nsadmin> how many paragraphs?
<greaser> 3 paragraphs
<nsadmin> hmm
<Guest76863> typeliviu: sudo apt-get install kopete
<DoomsDave> im not familiar with wine but if it has regedit or a functional replacement then you can look in the reg file and see what keys it wants to modify and then do it yourself
<WillPittenger> No one has time for me?
<greaser> eth0 eth1 and lo
<nsadmin> there are only entries for lo in /etc/network/interfaces
<FluxD> crdlb, double click required_components ?
<surjeet> how to install dreamweaver please give me cammand help
<greaser> ahhhh
<nsadmin> greaser: how did you set up eth0 and eth1?
<quibbler> surjeet: ask in #winehq
<greaser> i havent touched them, ubuntu i guess set them up automatically
<crdlb> FluxD: ah, you're looking at the wrong thing, don't go into the required_components folder
<FluxD> crdlb, ah I found it thanks
<crdlb> FluxD: there's a string list key called required_components_list inside of /desktop/gnome/session
<bigbrovar> taz> ok open your home directory ... press ctrl + h (which would show you hidden files) now look for a file called .gtk-recordmydesktop (with a dot infront) delete the file and run the program again
<nsadmin> ok... to anyone: how is ubuntu setting up interfaces (and why is it not recording that setup in /etc/network/interfaces)
<kamalove> Hi!!
<nsadmin> but meanwhile...
<nsadmin> greaser could you pastebin the output of route -n
<kamalove> your in the Newyork?
<TriadDraykin> I'm back, I think.
<nsadmin> brb
<bigbrovar> taz> if that still doesnt work then try istanbul its can be installed from synaptic and its quite good too
<WillPittenger> Help!
<greaser> http://pastebin.com/d36266ed3
<greaser> thats what i get
<TriadDraykin> I have a very poor connection. If this isn't the place to find help with installing or running Ubunutu 8.10, could someone kindly point me in the direction of where I  might get such assistance?
<quibbler> !ask | TriadDraykin
<ubottu> TriadDraykin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<doc`> ok i have two connections, one wireless and one wired, can i use them as one (ubuntu 8.10)
<nsadmin> so eth1 is your outgoing interface; it doesn't look like eth0 has anything in the routing table
<DoomsDave> doc`,  what do you mean by use them as one?
<doc`> well kind of combine them so i get better speed
<taz> bigvrovar:  i can see it some of them . it said gtk-recordmydestktop crash.log and .gtk-recordmydesktop     do u want me deteled it both ??
<doc`> im not sure its possible
<taz> bigbvrovar:  .gtk-bookmarks too
<doc`> and if one works bad i have the other as backup
<greaser> eth1 is wan and eth0 is lan, thats how i have them connected
<TriadDraykin> Understood. I have Ubuntu 8.10 installed, and when I try to load it from boot, it freezes shortly after the back-and-forth on the loading bar stops, and it begins moving left-to-right
<DoomsDave> there's probably some kind of load balancing thing you could do. are they connected to two different internet connections?
<bigbrovar> taz> nooo leave the .gtk-bookmarkv
<doc`> yes i think so
<jim_p> how do i stop the nm service from running?
<nsadmin> greaser could you pastebin output of ifconfig
<doc`> not entierly sure tho
<nsadmin> jim_p: osm
<nsadmin> err
<bigbrovar> taz>  can you email me the crach log bigbrovar at gmail dot com
<DoomsDave> doc`,  if they're both ultimately connected to the same internet connection like your cable or dsl or whatever, then you arent going to pick up any speed
<nsadmin> jim_p: isn't nm have to do with samba?
<greaser> http://pastebin.com/de763ed9
<surjeet> how to install dreamweaver please give me cammand help
<doc`> both are school networks
<pop79> hey guys, sometimes this weird thing happens to the loading bar. Bits of it goes all over the screen. It happened on an AMD64 system i was fixing
<jim_p> nsadmin, nm = network manager
<doc`> but i think it should be different
<bigbrovar> taz> i meant email be the crashlog
<joot> crach log???
<doc`> one is capped at 10 mbit, the other at 20 mbit
<taz> bigbrovar: i will email u my email is cooltaz1020 it will send it to u ok
<bigbrovar> k
<carpii> surjeet, run it under wine
<savvas> joot: a "text" file, such as /var/crash/something.crash :)
<nsadmin> greaser you have an ipv6 address on eth0
<taz> bigbrovar: send email
<Eliwood> eh
<Eliwood> anyone can tell me how to change the keyboard layout?
<greaser> hmm
<greaser> let me see the settings on that
<delly> hi
<Eliwood> mine is currently on UK
<bigbrovar> taz> k ... did it work after deleting the files i said ?
<Eliwood> cos my \ key is < in US keyboard
<kaduk> Hi
<delly> how to install dreamweaver
<joot> savvas, thank you
<kaduk> Can someone pls check if libxcb-xlib0 is installable on Ubuntu ?
<kaduk> albo with libxcb1
<greaser> yea in network tools it says IPv6
<greaser> wonder how that got there
<kaduk> along
<nsadmin> do you have ipv6 routers?
<nsadmin> inside the lan that is
<greaser> no, no routers. straight connections from my box to modem  and box to xbox360
<spsneo> pleae help: how to setup a local ubuntu repository mirror on a fedora machine?
<nsadmin> so you don't have a hub or switch for the lan?
<delly> how to install dreamweaver
<greaser> nothing, straight connections
<ajrion> i hhave ubuntu 8.04 and i did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and i STILL dont have a start bar in xfce please help
<nsadmin> you'd need a crossover cable for that I think
<nsadmin> from the box to the xbox
<delly> how to install dreamweaver
<greaser> hmm, it was fin in windows
<greaser> but perhaps a crossover cable might work
<nsadmin> oh, so it worked?
<greaser> yea
<delly> how to install dreamweaver please help me
<nsadmin> hmm
<greaser> it works in windows
<JackWinter_> how do i see what path my system is using for finding libs ?
<carpii> delly, stop repeating
<delly> ok
<carpii> go and google for gods sake, i found it in 3 seconds
<Triad> There, hoping this client will work better.
<Eliwood> anyone can tell me how to modify the keyboard layout?
<greaser> what if i delete eth0
<greaser> then reboot and have it load again with the xbox on?
<test> delly you can use dreamwaver alt in ubuntu
<nsadmin> you wouldn't need to reboot
<Eliwood> as in when pressing shift 3 gets me the hex key rather than the pound key?
<nsadmin> windows is dumb that way, but not linux :)
<delly> what is mean of ubuntu
<greaser> ahhh
<greaser> good stuff
<greaser> haha
<test> delly you can use Quanta
<Triad> I can't get Ubuntu to load past a certain point. Is there a way to test if my computer won't run it?
<test> Or  NVU
<Eliwood> anyone?
<delly> what is use of quanta
<joot> Triad, how much ram do you have
<test> you can use NVU its my favorite one
<nsadmin> greaser: but you could try editing eth0 to give it an ipv4 addr... howbout 192.168.1.1
<elky> quanta+ is a more advanced development platform, but nvu/kompozer is sufficient for anyone coming from dreamweaver
<greaser> 255.255.255.0?
<jim_p> how do i stop the nm service from running?
<nsadmin> yeah
<delly> test plz give me reply
<nsadmin> (aka "/24")
<joot> Triad, how much ram do you have
<ajrion> petrovicivan: ej desi covece
<nsadmin> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<greaser> ok let me run the xbox
<ajrion> i hhave ubuntu 8.04 and i did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and i STILL dont have a start bar in xfce please help
<test> ok
<Triad_> I have 1GB, DDR
<test> hold on
<joot> Triad, OK it is not the problem I thought of
<test> the software can be found in synatic
<nsadmin> greaser: for now give the xbox a static address of 192.168.1.2 (same mask)
<winema> Anyone able to tell me if it's possible to run ubuntu on vmware and have it access the C: drive on main host so it's able to partition it and install ubuntu? without overwriting windows vista
<test> its working as dreamwaver as you requested
<Triad_> Ran a memory test, and I've installed successfully off the disk on a nother computer.
<delly> test plz tell me how to install dreamweaver
<Lacrimas> Anyone know if VMWare works alongside proxmox?
<thrope> hi - i am trying to add a user but all the buttons are greyed out (including unlock etc.) - I am connecting remotely use NX which I think is the problem - is there a way I can get it unlocked, or is there a way to add a user from the command line with all the same default structure that the graphical way sets up?
<Myrtti> delly: install wine and install it with that
<test> delly just use synatic  and install NVU its working same as dreamwaver
<greaser> yea doesnt find the network
<test> or you can use Quanta Plus also working same as dreamwaver
<nsadmin> can greaser-desktop ping 192.168.1.2?
<tangentx> okay, sorry guys, I'm good now
<delly> i have already installed wine but dreamweaver  is not in wine
<test> just search synatic  for Quanta you will find it just same as dreamwaver
<greaser> yea
<test> why you need dreamwaver as there is tons of software working same as dreamwaver
<nsadmin> it can? good. so you're connected
<greaser> or wait
<ajrion> i hhave ubuntu 8.04 and i did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and i STILL dont have a start bar in xfce please help
<nsadmin> now:
<nsadmin> on greaser-desktop....
<nsadmin> apt-get install ipmasq
<winema> Is it possible to install ubuntu from vmware onto the c:\ hdd?
<greaser> i dont think its pingin it after all
<nsadmin> it will calculate a NAT setup for you
<greaser> its not giving me my prompt
<nsadmin> oh, really?
<greaser> dang it
<nsadmin> hmm
<Triad_> I can't get Ubuntu to load past a certain point. Is there a way to test if my computer won't run it? I've tried both Wubi and disk installations, and have successfully installed Ubuntu on another computer. Help?
<nsadmin> do you see link lights at the eth0 and the xbox?
<greaser> let me restart terminal
<test> what is the best IRC client ?
<delly> ok test but please give me camand
<nsadmin> test: the one you like
<test> I don't like xchat
<test> is there something which is better ?
<nsadmin> so that's not the best!
<nsadmin> install another one and see
<test> which ?
<nsadmin> an irc client
<test> is there something which i can use ?
<greaser> there is linklights in the back of an xbox360?
<greaser> lol
<Boohbah> test: irssi
<nsadmin> greaser: I dunno...
<greaser> no there isnt
<greaser> but the ones on my box are on
<nsadmin> I'd expect to find it... those things aren't cheap
<greaser> haha
 * _sun_ 
<typeliviu> ﻿why i can't see the movies on youtube????
<typeliviu> is black
<greaser> hmmm
<nsadmin> typeliviu: you have to open your eyes first!
<typeliviu> :::
<typeliviu> and then
<greaser> ok so its not seeing the xbox
<greaser> hmmm
<illumin8> typeliviu, do you have flash installed?
<typeliviu> yes
<nsadmin> turn your head so you're facing the monitor that's connected to your computer
<typeliviu> it is maN
<typeliviu> i use mozila
<nsadmin> greaser: try pinging again
<typeliviu> what i can do
<KillGuta> Hello all
<typeliviu> hello
<nsadmin> does xbox have a shell window?
<KillGuta> Anyone know a good GUI download manager like FlashGet?
<typeliviu> killGuta esty roman?
<KillGuta> da :)
<greaser> no ping response
<greaser> and no shell on xbox
<nsadmin> hmm
<typeliviu> de ce nu pot vedea filmele pe youtube
<KillGuta> pai iti trebuie flash player
<nsadmin> ok,
<typeliviu> pei il am
<KillGuta> stai un pic ca iti dau link
<typeliviu> asa cred\]
<typeliviu> ok
<illumin8> typeliviu, what version of ubuntu are you using
<typeliviu> 8.4
<illumin8> ?
<illumin8> 8.04?
<typeliviu> yes
<Cwe_chinese> Hello...
<KillGuta> typeliviu http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<greaser> man i dont want a router!! #&^@#
<typeliviu> si se instaleaza automat?
<greaser> lol gonna make my room messy
<typeliviu> sau cum se procedeaza ca sunt incepatot
<illumin8> try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<KillGuta> pai downloadeazal si dai "run" ca la windows :))
<nsadmin> greaser: greaser-desktop is your router
<KillGuta> ma rog instaleaza pachet
<illumin8> be sure your browser is closed
<greaser> hehe
<greaser> does dhcp server come out the box?
<greaser> or maybe i  should look into one
<snorungen> which command do I use to list all open network connection to my box?
<sky_> hi
<nsadmin> no, I'm trying to find the one I have, which has a gooey front end
<sky_> where i must install splash theme ?
<illumin8> greaser xbox does have a dhcp server
<sky_> resp. i mean how
<greaser> o
<greaser> xbox does?
<greaser> hmm
<winema> Anyone here had experience installing windows using Wubi? or unetbootin?
<nsadmin> illumin8: thinking of installing one on the ubuntu
<illumin8> thats how its able to identify windows shares and attach to networks
<greaser> ahhh
<trollboy> I don't remember if I installed Hardy Heron or Intrepid Ibex, is there an easy way to check?
<KillGuta> typeliviu ii dadusi de cap?
<greaser> hmm
<illumin8> although its a bandwidth hog, fyi
<typeliviu> stay un pik
<nsadmin> trollboy what's in /etc/debian_version
<greaser> imma try and switch the cables on my two nics, see if i still get an IPv6
<trollboy> nsadmin, lenny/sid
<greaser> be back in a sec
<gordonjcp> illumin8: what's a bandwidth hog?
<nsadmin> interesting
<gordonjcp> illumin8: dhcp?
<illumin8> gordonjcp, xbox
<Ricket> is there some magical easy way to switch to ubuntu x86 from x86_64 or do i have to do the dreaded reinstall?
<nsadmin> thers's a dhcp3 daemon
<gordonjcp> illumin8: ah, does it do that weird streaming stuff all the time whether you want it to or not thing?
<trollboy> nsadmin?  Does that mean anything to you
<illumin8> gordonjcp, exactly, its infinatly connected
<hatten> ximo: i had the same problem
<nsadmin> trollboy: yeah, it speaks to ubuntu's parent
<trollboy> right, but how does that tell me what version I'm running?
<illumin8> gordonjcp, i ran one on a dsl service i had a while back and it put me into "status" which basicly filters and reduces your bandwidth till its offline
<nsadmin> it doesn't
<KillGuta> typeliviu BRB schimb ircul pe x-chat :D
<trollboy> then why did you ask nsadmin?
<nsadmin> and I dunno how to get ubuntu version if not for that
<gordonjcp> illumin8: I was surprised to find that the Wii keeps pretty quiet most of the time, unless it's looking for updates
<alarm_> hello. my ubuntu boots up really slow. it takes something like 5 minutes to finish with booting and log in
<gordonjcp> illumin8: and it only seems to do that if you ask it
<alarm_>  what could i check to see whats wrong and why does it take so long. i dont find it a normal time (compared to debian)
<nsadmin> trollboy: oh, I was under the impression the ubuntu devs would alter that file to state what version it is
<illumin8> Ricket,  your best bet is a fresh install of 32 bit
<alarm_>  i am using a laptop. 2.5 dual core. 4gb ram . nvidia8600
<nsadmin> maybe they don't know about that file
<alarm_>  hdd on laptops are not the fastest, but this doesnt explain the low boot up time
<KillGutza> Wonder why they didn't make x-chat preinstalled in ubuntu :D
<nsadmin> and maybe they don't know about /etc/network/interfaces either
<alarm_> not at those levels at least. i disabled all unneeded daemons and servers that i did not need allready, like ppp, or bluetooth, printers etc
<gordonjcp> KillGutza: doesn't pidgin do IRC?
<sky_> KillGutza: because pidgin
<KillGutza> Gordonjcp yes it does, but I like x-chat more :D
<illumin8> xchat is pretty :)
<illumin8> +1 xchat
<alarm_> +1 xchat :P
<sky_> +1Pidgin
<sky_> :-P
<Ricket> KillGutza: i like thunderbird more than evolution, it doesn't come default either... can't make everyone happy all the time :)
<Anub|s> hi what is a good book to learn ubuntu intrepid?
<alarm_> pidgin has to consider more hypermedia factors...
<illumin8> Anub|s, i have a link here give me a second
<sky_> ubuntu with moomex theme awsome :)
<Anub|s> thx illum
<illumin8> Anub|s, also, advanced or beginner?
<dmphotography> Hye, I have a question in regards to partitions.
<Anub|s> beGINNER
<alarm_> it is about time for pidgin to add some video conversation , if i want just text i can stay here on irc servers
<greaser> hmmm
<alarm_> anyway. any idea about what could i check about my boot time  ?
<greaser> still nothing, xbox is not finding the network
<illumin8> Anub|s, http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download2.html
<dmphotography> I'm showing to have an extended partition named /dev/sdb2
<IndyGunFreak> whats that website, where the old-release ISO's are maintained,.... Ive got a friend trying to upgrade an edgy box, and hes' constantly running into closed repos
<typeliviu> tot nu merge
<dmphotography> and a sub-partition off of it named /dev/sdb5.
<typeliviu> killGuta
<dmphotography> How do I remove the /dev/sdb2?
<KillGutza> dadusi un restart la Mozilla?
<gordonjcp> Ricket: actually, evolution has got some very *very* serious bugs that make it almost completely unusable
<typeliviu> da
<gordonjcp> Ricket: so I don't know why they have it either
<KillGutza> hmmm incearca sa iei 8.10
<typeliviu> ce sa mai fac
<KillGutza> poate e vreun fix
<illumin8> typeliviu, do you have any other firefox running that you may not be aware of? ie inside system monitor on processes?
<typeliviu> nooo
<ziroday> KillGutza: english only please
<dmphotography> N E one?
<KillGutza> ziroday sorry
<Anub|s> very very cool illumin8 thanks
<typeliviu> i dont ahve any firefox open
<illumin8> ziroday, typeliviu is romanian and asked him for help, wasnt his fault :)
<nsadmin> do xboxes return ping replies?
<illumin8> nsadmin, yes
<nsadmin> so somethign's wrong
<typeliviu> yes i'm romanian
<gordonjcp> dmphotography: one what?
<Anub|s> woot satu mare
<sky_> anyone can me help why i cant kill opera process if she take freez ? :-O
<KillGutza> =))
<doc`> how can i see which my default soundcard is
<greaser> uhmm
<dmphotography> I need help changing the partition(s)
<greaser> haha im not even sure
<typeliviu> so what can i do
<nsadmin> cat /proc/asound/cards
<greaser> is there like a network sharing option in linux?
<gordonjcp> !ask | dmphotography
<ubottu> dmphotography: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dmphotography> I have one showing as dev/sdb2 and a sub-partition off of that showing to be /dev/sdb5 and I want to remove /dev/sdb2
<nsadmin> greaser: what if we try installing a dhcp server on greaser-desktop
<doc`> im guessing 0 is the default?
<doc`> how do i change it
<typeliviu> cine mai e roman
<greaser> hmmm
<greaser> check this out
<greaser> http://www.mind-download.com/2007/10/connecting-to-xbox-live-through-linux.html
<illumin8> typeliviu, did you find any more firefox running?
<typeliviu> no
<typeliviu> illumin8
<greaser> haha
<greaser> let me try that
<greaser> brb
<illumin8> typeliviu, and you installed the extras?
<typeliviu> yes
<gfather> guys when ever i want to install something oe unstall , i get an error
<illumin8> typeliviu,  one second let me see what my defualt settings are in fox
<dmphotography> Well does anyone know the command to delete a partition then?
<gfather> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<typeliviu> ok
<nsadmin> greaser we kinda already did... it should work
<greaser> o
<platon> where is inittab in ubuntu????
<gfather> and a decency error
<theriel> does anyone else by chance use intel HD audio?  i'm having trouble getting it to work with alsa, in particular the audio-out jack.  i found this: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Hda#cooliris but it doesn't seem to fix anything.
<greaser> i get permission denied anyway
<greaser> hmm
<nsadmin> platon: you're probably using upstart
<greaser> when i run the first cmnd
<gfather> <dmphotography yes , use fdisk
<gfather> select the partiton
<gfather> and delet it
<platon> upstart is the ubuntu's inittab?? where is??
<illumin8> typeliviu, is it alright if i private message you this could be a setting error
<nsadmin> upstart is ubuntu's new init
<durt> !modules.conf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modules.conf
<nsadmin> inittab is now split into many files in a dir
<mouseless> Hi there.
<nickckck> good morning... i'm having troubles about installing ubuntu on my raid array and configuring dual boot...
<mouseless> Something is periodically (and frequently) stealing my mouse pointer and returning it to the center of the screen.  It is extraordinarily frustrating!  Any troubleshooting ideas?
<greaser> how do i get root in terminal?
<mouseless> greaser,  sudo sh, or su -
<durt> mouseless: are you running synergy?
<DoomsDave> or sudo bash
<gfather> guys any help ?
<mouseless> durt, Yes, but it isn't running at the moment.
<gfather> its really annoying
<theriel> no one else uses intel HD audio? :
<durt> mouseless: do a 'ps -A |grep synergy" to make sure
<mouseless> theriel, I think my work machine uses it, but I'm at home right now.  What's up?
<mouseless> durt: it's not running
<mouseless> theriel, it's one of those sucky IBM/lenovo machines.  I am 90% sure it uses intel hd audio onboard
<theriel> having issues with it.. the headphone jack doesn't work.  any info i've found on the forums has been for gutsy only.
<nickckck> anyone knows how to install ubuntu 8.10 on raid array (after installing dmraid)?
<theriel> i've got an acer 7730
<mouseless> theriel, the internal speaker and line out both work, though?
<theriel> internal speaker works.  when i play music with the speakers plugged in it ignores them and plays with the laptop speakers.
<theriel> the line in i don't have anything to test it with.
<mouseless> theriel, weird.  but why are you plugging powered speakers to a headphone jack?
<DoomsDave> it's probably the only audio output there is
<doc`> ok, have some problems with usb speakers, every time i restart my computer i have to unplug them and run pkill -9 pulseaudio and pulseaudio --daemon and then plug them in
<theriel> it's a headphones/speaker/line out jack with S/PDIF
<theriel> yeah, exactly.
<tymensk> hi, after upgrading my ubuntu studio I lost my sound
<tymensk> can someone help
<doc`> this is a problem with trying to set my default speakers, with asoundconf set-default-card
<mouseless> theriel, Ah, I see.  I had an all-in-one jack problem like that w/ my realtek codec.  Updated drivers did fix it
<greaser> man this is gonna kill me
<greaser> lol
<greaser> how do we set up the dhcp
<greaser> haha
<nsadmin> apt-get install dhcp3-server
<nsadmin> the thing is... we're kinda ignoring the fact the xbox isn't hearing the pings
<nsadmin> it would be nice to solve that problem
<test> is there lammp server package to install it at once like Lampp server ?
<nickckck> for installing ubuntu on raid after installing the dmraid support, I need to start the installation manually?
<durt> !blacklist-oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blacklist-oss
<greaser> hmm let me google
<Myrtti> !lamp | test
<ubottu> test: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nsadmin> you really want to deal with mysql?
<soumen> s
<soumen> scrollback 10
<greaser> says they wont respond to ping
<soumen> quit
<soumen> exit
<theriel> was just looking, it seems to be an issue with alsa 1.0.17, and that's the latest package.  they have updated drivers and libraries on alsa's page though.
<theriel> 1.0.19
<theriel> lemme see if that helps
<Evilrick> I got a problem with 8.04 HH, as of a few weeks ago my removable media stopped automounting. MMC cards USB disks and the CD rom drive. I can still mount them manually with sudo mount so its not a hardware issue. If I log into Gnome as root then the automounting works. I have checked my settings in gconf-editor and the settings in my user administration tool. Any Ideas? here are my subsystem...
<Evilrick> ...logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/117863/
<greaser> and when i run any apt commands it says unable to lock administrator derectory
<doc`> when i set the default soundcard to my usb-speakers and restart they stop working, and i have to do pkill -9 pulseaudio and pulseaudio --daemon to get them to work again, any ideas?
<Bodsda> doc`, happened to me, there is a way to configure pulseaudio properly, but, sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio    works just as well
<aaditya> hello peeps
<Bodsda> morning
<illumin8> whats the command to tell if you are using 32bit or 64 bit ubuntu
<aaditya> How many programmers does it take to kill a cockroach?
<Bodsda> illumin8, uname -a ?
<illumin8> Bodsda, thanks :)
<Myrtti> aaditya: #ubuntu-offtopic
<aaditya> Two: one holds, the other installs Windows on it
<doc`> Bodsda do i need to reboot to make it change default speakers with asoundconf set-default-card
<Bodsda> doc`, no, its instant, but after doing it, kill pulseaudio  then restart your music, if that fixes it then you may want to think about removing pulseaudio
<os-natas> I'm trying setup compiz on a laptop with intel815 graphics chip and I get this error "software rasterizer in use",  can someone tell me what this error means?
<test> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Bodsda> os-natas, a quick google provides this -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1018240
<nickckck> no one has installed ubuntu on raid array in dual boot with windows?
<nickckck> no one can help me?
<doc`> ah
 * Bodsda is away
<Cwe_chinese> doc
<Cwe_chinese> hellooo
<doc`> ah sweet, think it works now
<Bodsda> your welcome
<uspenok> Is it dangerous to share my home directory via ftp ?
<doc`> hi Cwe_chinese
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how to fix the "a program is still running" dialog at shutdown? It doesnt say which application it is...
<bentob0x> how do you remove a .deb file installed with gdebi?
<bentob0x> uninstall a .deb file I mean
<Bodsda> bentob0x, sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<Bodsda> uspenok, sort of yes, most of your programs store there config files in your home dir, just make sure you set appropriate permissions
<uspenok> so ?
<uspenok> Bodsda: Thx
<WillPittenger> I have having some sort of problem getting Virtual Box's guest additions installed onto Ubuntu 8.10.  The package appears to be installed, but VBox doesn't detect the mouse integration is supported and video is limited to 800x600.
<nickckck> maybe no one is reading me... boh...
<WillPittenger> No one has answered yet even though I have asked several times on this channel.
<Evilrick> I got a problem with 8.04 HH, as of a few weeks ago my removable media stopped automounting. MMC cards USB disks and the CD rom drive. I can still mount them manually with sudo mount so its not a hardware issue. If I log into Gnome as root then the automounting works. I have checked my settings in gconf-editor and the settings in my user administration tool. Any Ideas? here are my subsystem...
<greaser> where can i get apt sources?
<Evilrick> ...logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/117863/
<greaser> i need proftpd
<greaser> or a good ftp server
<SmileDay> Help!! Crazy my sound!! help... sound noting! help
<Evilrick> greaser: apt normally is configured automatically
<SmileDay> bye
<greaser> sudo apt-get install pureftpd doesnt work
<greaser> says cant find
<Evilrick> greaser: is tehre a http or ftp entry if you do "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Evilrick> what does apt-get update do
<Oli``> When I double click bash scripts with execute permissions, they load in gedit rather than running... is there some way I can change this behaviour so they run? Or otherwise add a right-click option so I can run them that way?
<greaser> ahh
<greaser> it loads all the files
<greaser> i think it might not be pureftpd
<Evilrick> try "apt-get install proftpd gproftpd"
<greaser> maybe pure-ftos
<greaser> ftpd*
<doc`> pure-ftpd exsist
<rzw3762> greaser: you should have searched with apt-cache search ...
<Evilrick> greaser: by default the repository only has a KDE control tool for pure
<inflex> I is confused - as root/sudo, I can play my music (naughty!), but as my default user I cannot (device not found in rhythmbox, cmus or even alsamixer)
<rzw3762> greaser: apt-cache search pure | grep ftp
<Evilrick> otherwise yeah use "apt-get install pure-ftpd"
<inflex> I've checked permissions of my user, they're in the audio group and the /dev/dsp and /dev/mixer even have global read/write rights.
<greaser> ahhh
<greaser> nice
<greaser> thats how thats worked
<greaser> haha thanks
<Evilrick> greaser: in future use the gnome package manager and use teh search tool there.
<rzw3762> greaser: see? the package is named pure-ftpd
<greaser> yea i was going crazy with pureftpd
<greaser> no dash
<greaser> too late to be thinking
<greaser> hehe
<rio> hi, i can't change my display brightness on thinkpad r61, any ideas? :(
<amt2> is there any channel where I can get help on OGRE?
<gavimobile> folks, i have a connection to my server saved in my bookmarks. i had a crash in the middle of working just now and i cannot seem to reconnect.. my server is running fine
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how i can get python-gtk2-devto work do i need to mport qt to start out   my python script?
<perlsyntax> anyone?
<illumin8> typeliviu is having an issue i attempted to help him sort out, he gets no video streams from either youtube or hulu.com. That sounded like a flash issue to me, so i had him install restricted extras, checked to be sure he was on 32 bit, and then manually installed adobe. Hes still getting no picture, any ideas?
<perlsyntax> ?
<perlsyntax> anyone use python in here?
<Budtske> I cannot mount my raid array by UUID, sudo vol_id -u /dev/device gives me the correct one, but it is not listed in /dev/disk/by-uuid/.
<illumin8> sorry perlsyntax  im not fimilar with it.
<nsadmin> perlsyntax: normally you put a specific, informative, concise and complete question before a "?", otherwise people might not understand what you want
<Budtske> so if i add it to fstab i get mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/48af03d8-d9bf-4d52-bab7-19dde43163d6 does not exist
<jrib> perlsyntax: best to just ask your question (if it's a python programming question, ask #python)
<perlsyntax> i did
<zak_>  anyone uses turboprint ?
<jrib> Budtske: does « ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ » not show it at all then?
<nsadmin> gtk or qt?
<zak_>  anyone uses turboprint  please , i need the 1.x version
<Budtske> jrib: it shows all devices except my raid5 partition
<cyyn> nmnb
<nsadmin> Budtske: perhaps the array is not active
<Budtske> nsadmin: i have it mounted right now using /dev/device in fstab
<Budtske> can write to it no problem
<nsadmin> you have the same partition mounted you want mounted somewhere else?
<indian_munnda> he all! can anyne help me with half life. I have installed it using wine and i can play in local servrer with both. Its shows master server list. And even i can join server but after joining it hangs. Then i close it by killing proccess hl.exe. ANYONE PLZ HELP ME OUT OF THE SITUATION PLZ....
<Budtske> nsadmin: i did unmount it first before trying to mount it using uuid
<nsadmin> hmm. what filesystem type?
<Budtske> ext3
<gavimobile> when restarting my computer. does that restart nautalis as well or does nautalis sessions get saved
<nsadmin> that should have a uuid
<nsadmin> see what's in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<nsadmin> maybe it's different now... did you format it recently?
<Dr-Nick> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<nsadmin> maybe the kernel doesn't support uuids
<Budtske> nsadmin: i have my other partitions mounted by uuid
<nsadmin> Budtske: when was the last time you formatted this parttion?
<Budtske> nsadmin: and /dev/disk/by-uuid shows my partitions except this one
<nsadmin> so it's not there?
<Budtske> nsadmin: today...
<ttl-> greetings everyone
<Budtske> nsadmin: let me guess i should reboot
<Budtske> doh
<indian_munnda> he all! can anyne help me with half life. I have installed it using wine and i can play in local servrer with both. Its shows master server list. And even i can join server but after joining it hangs. Then i close it by killing proccess hl.exe. ANYONE PLZ HELP ME OUT OF THE SITUATION PLZ....
<zak_>  anyone uses turboprint  please .?
<nsadmin> did you use the uuid that was current yesterday?
<nsadmin> (or so)
<Budtske> nsadmin: nope, got it after i formated
<nsadmin> hmm, should have worked I think...
<bimal> can any one help me to trouble shoot my networking devices
<nsadmin> except I'm not too familiar with uuids (I do use them, but not on a raid)
<the_real_funzo> guys, is there a program you can run on ubuntu where you can install windows xp and run windows while running ubuntu? ^^
<bimal> i cannot access my bluetooth device. can anyone help me?
<illumin8> the_real_funzo, virtualbox
<nsadmin> so what I think is happening, is the raid gets activated but (for some reason) the uuids don't get read in
<ttl-> I've made a USB-stick install of 8.10 and it runs great but when playing around with the screen orientation (upside down, right, left) it suddenly crashed and now i'm not able to set it back to normal because when i do this it crashes again...
<the_real_funzo> thanks illumin8 :D
<nsadmin> the missing information is why, and what's missing
<ttl-> is there a config file in casper-rw that i can change to get it back to normal screen orientation ?
<greaser> nsadmin thanks for all your help, i'll mess with it more tomorrow
<greaser> imma go back to windows and stream a movie to watch and go to sleep
<greaser> hehe
<Dr-Nick> My X session isn't able to start except in failsafe mode. Are there any log files besides ~/.xsession-errors that I should check?
<nsadmin> seemingly aggregarious red garnished eggplant
<ezerhoden> Dr-Nick: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<typeliviu> hello...i use ubuntu 8.o4 and i cant see the movies on youtube...i have installed flashplayer
<amt2> is there any good desktop-recording software? I am trying to use Istanbul, but if I record something it looks really ugly, like if it were a series of very slow screenshots, and with a black flash between each screenshot
<jrib> typeliviu: pastebin the content of the page you see when you visit "about:plugins" in firefox
<bimal> how can i access my wirelecc networking devices?
<ezerhoden> bimal: commands like iwconfig, iwlist, iwpriv. what are you trying to do?
<bimal> i tried
<bimal>  but its not working
<tavi> hello
<tavi> i need help whit some pdf's
<bimal> ezerhoden: when i press the wirless button on my lap its not working
<quibbler> tavi: what is the problem?
<tavi> i have 100 variants for a exam...but the files in each variants are splitted
<tavi> each variants has 3 subjects ....that arent on same page
<tavi> how i can put these pdf's togheter?
<bimal> ezerhoden: can you suggest any way to control it
<Imaginativeone> hey everyone...
<Imaginativeone> Firebox just froze my entire system
<Imaginativeone> how do I fix that?
<ezerhoden> bimal: easiest way would be nm-applet. is you card recoqnized by the system?
<the_real_funzo> can you play windows games in virtualbox good?
<bimal> ezerhoden: yes
<Imaginativeone> the_real_funzo: yes
<ezerhoden> bimal: are you using the networkmanager applet?
<bimal> i am actually using ubuntu studio 8.1
<the_real_funzo> wow, that's exactly what i have been looking for :D
<Imaginativeone> once you get your optical drive working, you're home free
<jrib> tavi: you can probably do it somehow with pdftk (you'll have to read docs though as I don't know much about it)
<bimal> ezerhoden: i installed network manager
<bimal> now the pbl goes upside down.
<tavi> pdftk?
<quibbler> tavi: maybe this will help: http://www.debianadmin.com/combine-multiple-pdfs-into-one-file-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<tavi> a program?
<jrib> tavi: yes
<bimal> the wireless goes always on
<ezerhoden> bimal: you are tyring to turn off wireless?
<Xunie> I get an menu error (as in "Blahblahblah, Can't create menu entry for something in gnome") every time I isntall a package... Now how do I fix this?
<bimal> ezerhoden: now i removed network manager
<Xunie> I will pastebin the error in a few minutes..
<tavi> quibller? that works whit console?
<bimal> ezerhoden: when i install it the wireless is always active
<bimal> ezerhoden: actually i am not having any control
<quibbler> tavi: yes it's in theuniversal repos
<dmphotography> Can someone tell me what the chmod syntax for changing only directory permissions recursively and not the files is?
<Imaginativeone> does anyone know how to fix frozen firefox?
<tavi> i ask if in him work whit console
<jrib> dmphotography: no such thing.  Use find if that's really what you want to do
<Imaginativeone> dmphotography: not me
<jrib> tavi: yes...
<dmphotography> Imaginativeone: How about just re-installing it?
<jrib> Imaginativeone: kill it and start it again?
<tavi> i need a program that make trought drag and drop ....cause i have 100 files ot combine
<jrib> tavi: I've told you one and so has quibbler
<tavi> well have you worked whit him?
<jrib> tavi: huh?
<tavi> worked whit that pdftk?
<bimal> ezerhoden: even if i install network manager i cannot aces bluetooth. please help
<jrib> tavi: yes...
<ezerhoden> bimal: i have no experience with bluetooth
<something132> hey i have a problem, cd burning doesnt work
<tavi> i need like this....to open a lot of pdf files..and be able to combine them .....trought drag and drop
<amt2> I am trying to install an application called xvidkap. When I do ./configure, I get this: http://pastebin.ca/1337027
<amt2> I would appreciate any suggestions
<jrib> tavi: why would you want to open and/or drag and drop a hundred files?  Wouldn't it be easier to run a single command...?
<bimal> ezerhoden: can  you help me to switch off wifi when network manager is installed?
<something132> am i in the right place for cd burning?
<something132> problems i mean
<jrib> something132: yes
<tavi> is like this varian1 which have subject 1 ...then variant2 whit suject 1 ....thet after variant 100 subject 1 come variant 1 subject 2 , variant 2 subject 2 , then.....
<ezerhoden> bimal: ifconfig wlan0 down ? change to your device
<tavi> i need variant 1 whit subject 1,2 and 3 then variant 2 whit subject 1,2 and 3
<jrib> tavi: right,  I understand.  I don't know of a drap and drop way to accomplish what you want.  However, I do know pdftk will do what you want....
<illumin8> amt2, have you tried manually installing the needed packages?
<bimal> ezerhoden: i tried that its not working
<tavi> i will need to write a lot lines
<ezerhoden> bimal: what card is it? or what driver does it use?
<jrib> tavi: not really as long as you've named your files sanely
<illumin8> amt2, sudo apt-get install libglade2-0 libglade2-dev
<tavi> will come command variant1 subect 1 variant 1 subject 2 variant 1 subject 3
<tavi> troght terminal take more
<bimal> ezerhoden: realtek rtl8187B
<tavi> drag and drop is easier
<jrib> tavi: if you say so, but I don't know of a drag and drop way
<Ryzzan> need some help with grub config
<Ryzzan> anyone?
<Imaginativeone> anyone familiar with the Firefox freezing problem?
<something132> anyone willing to help, http://paste.ubuntu.com/118004/
<jrib> Imaginativeone: be more specific
<ras> cd #ubuntu-fr
<tavi> well...whats the name of the program
<Nicark> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tavi> ?
<ras> ><' sorry
<jrib> tavi: pdftk ...
<ezerhoden> bimal: well, you could always unload the driver and load it manually when you want to use wireless
<amt2> illumin8, thanks! the script seems to be making some more progress now
<Imaginativeone> Firefox freezes and nothing on my Ubuntu system is available at all
<Imaginativeone> I had to reboot
<quibbler> tavi: i don't know the program ...but you can look at pdfedit also in synaptic
<bimal> ezerhoden: no other way?
<tavi> and then i will write command variant 2 subject 1 variant 2 subject 2 variant 2 subject 3
<tavi> will take a lot
<Imaginativeone> this is a fresh install from about a week ago
<tavi> pdf edit i have it...and is unable to open a lot on pdf in same time
<ezerhoden> bimal: i am sure there is but i would have to google or read a man page or two
<jrib> tavi: you are making 1 huge pdf from 100 single pdf files?
<mcscruff> Hi, whats the command to find out what driver my wireless card is using
<Imaginativeone> ifconfig
<ikonia> lsmod
<tavi> no
<ikonia> Imaginativeone: no it's not
<ikonia> Imaginativeone: that won't show you the kernel modules
<illumin8> amt2,  no problem, if the problems persist thers a deb package avialable
<tavi> i make from 300 pages 100
<Imaginativeone> ikonia: thanks
<Ryzzan> i have windows xp installed in sda5... and configures grub like this: title		Windows XP / rootnoverify	(hd0,4) / savedefault / makeactive / chainloader	+1
<bimal> ezerhoden: when i was using ubuntu 8.04 its working perfectly
<jrib> tavi: then explain what the structure is like.  Pastebin your directory structure and what your desired output is
<something132> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118004/
<ezerhoden> mcscruff: lscpi -v
<bimal> ezerhoden: but now i installed ubuntu studio 8.1
<mcscruff> ezerhoden, thanks
<tavi> variant 1 subject 1 will merge whit varinat 1 subject 2 ....and variant 1 whit subject 3
<ezerhoden> bimal: and how did you turn it off then?
<Imaginativeone> what's the best alternative to firefox?
<Ryzzan> when i truy to boot, its says that device is wrong... or something like this
<ezerhoden> mcscruff: lspci -v sorry
<bimal> ezerhoden: i deinstall network manager
<tavi> jrib: i will make a draw
<jrib> tavi: are there only 3 subjects?  How many variants are there?
<mcscruff> ezerhoden, i found it :)
<something132> google chrome :P
<tavi> 3 subictes 100 variant
<Imaginativeone> cool
<mcscruff> Imaginativeone, i like swiftfox but opera is also good
<Imaginativeone> thanks
<tavi> each variant has 3 subject
<Ryzzan> i have windows xp installed in sda5... and configured grub like this:  title		Windows XP /  rootnoverify	(hd0,4) / savedefault / makeactive / chainloader	+1
<something132> google chrome
<Imaginativeone> opera is good?
<Imaginativeone> that's music to my ears
<Ryzzan> when i try to boot, its says that device is wrong... or something like this
<something132> google chrome is best apart from firefox
<Imaginativeone> how do I get google chrome from the command line?
<Ryzzan> anyone can tell me what's wrong?
<tavi> but who maked the files didn't putted the 3 subjects from each variant togheter
<typeliviu> what is more good kopete or pidgin
<giodegas> Hi there, I have a problem with the Home Menu item, it does not open my folder anymore
<inflex> Can you run X in 16 bit mode in Ubuntu?
<jrib> tavi: something like:  for VARIANT in seq 100; do pdftk variant${VARIANT}subject{1..3} cat output variant${VARIANT}; done       would work...
<Ryzzan> anyone?
<Ryzzan> :)
<giodegas> it says: cannot open "file://home/<user>"
<something132> oh wait google chrome still isnt out for linux
<Imaginativeone> rats
<something132> it is in progress in making it linux
<Imaginativeone> was someone pulling my leg?
<something132> i thought it was
<Ryzzan> i have windows xp installed in sda5... and configured grub like this:  title		Windows XP /  rootnoverify	(hd0,4) / savedefault / makeactive / chainloader	+1
<something132> but it wasnt on it yet
<inflex> Sad that Firefox has gone from being the godly-fast-and-good browser to just like Mozilla before it :(
<Ryzzan> when i try to boot, its says that device is wrong... or something like this
<Ryzzan> anyone can tell me what's wrong?
<giodegas> anybody can help me?
<jrib> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> !helpme | giodegas
<ubottu> giodegas: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ezerhoden> bimal: my little girl is up. have to go for a bit
<tavi> jrib: yea and i will then make fr each variant ...
<something132> kl
<amt2> illumin8, well, looks like the config script terminated, but then I run 'make' and get some more trouble, do you want to see?
<jrib> tavi: no, my command takes care of that (the for loop)
<tavi> one command for all?
<bimal> ezerhoden: ok thanks
<giodegas> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jrib> tavi: yes.  You have to modify it according to however you've named your files of course
<giodegas> |patience
<giodegas> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kindofabuzz> what is the 1 for in sys.argv[1]?
<kindofabuzz> true?
<Nicark> Ryzzan, Probably what's wrong is that rootnoverify (hd0,4) is pointing at the wrong partition.
<kindofabuzz> ooops wrong room
<alap> Hi, I am installing my driver using modprobe, but failing to install it as its not being shown in dmesg. Please help me to solve this problem.
<giodegas> kindofabuzz: 1 is for the second place in the list of command line arguments
<illumin8> amt2, sure
<kindofabuzz> thanks giodegas
<Ryzzan> Nicark, windows xp is on sda5... so it's right to say (ha0,4)... isn't it?
<Ryzzan> i'm sure its sda5 cuz i mounted it
<something132> well will anyone reply?
<something132> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118004/
<Ryzzan> i have windows xp installed in sda5... and configured grub like this:  title		Windows XP /  rootnoverify	(hd0,4) / savedefault / makeactive / chainloader	+1
<Ryzzan> when i try to boot, its says that device is wrong... or something like this
<archman> guys, how do i make ubuntu to use custom ip with my wifi card?
<Ryzzan> i'm sure it's on sda5 cuz i mounted it
<RoyK> hi. is there a way to make an alasis multimix 8 usb work with ubuntu(studio)? I want to use it with ardour...
<illumin8> Ryzzan, those settings look correct.
<something132> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118004/
<something132> i need help!
<Ryzzan> illumin8, so am i supposed to get a bullet in the head?
<Ryzzan> :P
<something132> ok i am goin somewhere else
<quibbler> something132: it's asking for a dvd not a cd
<something132> oh it is a dvd
<amt2> illumin8, actually, i think it worked... the program looks pretty buggy, but thanks for your help
<quibbler> something132: then try another ..maybe it is no good
<something132> i have tried 6 of them
<tavi> jrib: tell me a web site that can help me to share images
<illumin8> amt2, your welcome
<illumin8> Ryzzan, you verified the windows install is not hidden?
<something132> this might help, the files i am writing are .avi?
<quibbler> something132: what burn program?
<voyagi> Can you put an IDE harddrive in a cabinett for an extern dvd-player?
<jrib> tavi: imageshack.us
<khelll1> how to find the mac address of my pc
<jrib> khelll1: ifconfig
<something132> and burn program is the cd/dvd creator
<khelll1> jrib what info exactly
<Ryzzan> illumin8, how am i supposed to?
<Ryzzan> :)
<burkmat> khelll1, `ifconfig | grep HWaddr`
<quibbler> something132: are you burning it as a data dvd and not a video dv>
<jrib> khelll1: HWaddr
<something132> dunno
<something132> how do i find out
<illumin8> Ryzzan, give me a second im trying to find info for ya :)
<quibbler> *dvd
<tavi> hwait a minute
<archman> jrib: how can i check my ubuntu ip and change it?
<Ryzzan> illumin8, ty...
<khelll1> jrib i got 3 different values
<Xunie> My xbox 360 controller (which is recognized as a joystick normally), Now gets recognized as a mouse! O.o
<jrib> archman: ifconfig will tell you your ip
<Xunie> And I want it to be recognized as a joystick again (or atleast remove the control functions from X
<jrib> khelll1: ok
<tangentcollision> does anyone know of an emulated x desktop program?
<tangentcollision> like a little extra desktop I can move around
<burkmat> archman, You can change your IP through `ifconfig <interface> <ip_you_want>` or through the GUI.
<Ryzzan> illumin8, i can access the whole thing since i mounted sda5... i just cant boot from it...
<something132> heeelllllllllp
<quibbler> something132: or use another burning program
<something132> like what?
<the_real_funzo> when you create a virtual machine in virtualbox, how much RAM should you allocate to it if you want to play games and such? 192MB as they recommend is that enough?
<illumin8> Ryzzan,  can you repost your settings?
<tavi> http://img16.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thisisitjw1.png
<illumin8> is it set to noverify or root?
<quibbler> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Ryzzan> title		Windows XP /  rootnoverify	(hd0,4) / savedefault / makeactive / chainloader	+1
<tavi> http://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thisisitek7.png
<Ryzzan> illumin8, title		Windows XP /  rootnoverify	(hd0,4) / savedefault / makeactive / chainloader	+1
<tavi> http://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thisisit3lb0.png
<siva> hi
<tavi> http://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thisisit4cj9.png
<illumin8> Ryzzan, thanks i think i see the problem but let me check on google
<tavi> http://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thisisit5ud5.png
<siva> anybody there to help me
<burkmat> !ask | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tavi> http://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thisisit6kl9.png
<burkmat> !ask | siva
<ubottu> siva: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ryzzan> illumin8, ty...
<tavi> that's all
<archman> xjrib burkmat: thanks guys, it worked ;)
<jrib> tavi: don't do that please.  If you have multiple lines to show us, use pastebin.  If you want to get my attention, use my nick
<tavi> 6 print screens
<burkmat> archman, Anytime. :)
<tavi> well
<smooch1502> if anyone needs help tell me
<tavi> that means to apostebin them
<tavi> and then show you the files
<jrib> !paste | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tavi> this is easier
<sharif_aly> webmin
<smooch1502> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<jrib> tavi: not for me...
<siva> siva
<sharif_aly> is there webmin to control the server ?
 * smooch1502 slaps [gquit]bombadil around a bit with a large trout
<tavi> wel have you saw them?
<archman> burkmat: erm...subnet mask changing maybe? possible?
<bimal>   smooch1502:   how to stop wireless
<siva> how can i penetrate virus inti a system
<alap> Hi, I am installing my driver using modprobe, but failing to install it as its not being shown in dmesg log. Please help me to solve this problem.
<smooch1502> on ubuntu
<siva> on windows
<tavi> jrib: ?
<tavi> have you looked at them?
<tangentcollision> siva: what are you asking now?
<jrib> tavi: no
<tangentcollision> something that we don't support?
<something132> ok none of them work
<tavi> so?
<the_real_funzo> when you create a virtual machine in virtualbox, how much RAM should you allocate to it if you want to play games and such? 192MB as they recommend is that enough? anyone?
<quibbler> tavi: you have not given the pastebin url
<tavi> see them
<smooch1502> bimal: what do you mean
<Ihat> hey all i got a slight problem right now and im a complete newb with linux... i cant get the connection to work with my wireless, what shall i do? it keep popping up with the window that i enter the pass for the connection (and it works if i boot on windows)
<IrishDave> the_real_funzo: no... at least 1GB
<smooch1502> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tavi> you wait for your pastebin?
<jrib> tavi: just pastebin the terminal output from ls...
<the_real_funzo> okey IrishDave, thanks
<tavi> ?
<tavi> what?
<bimal> smooch1502: initially my wireless devices were not working
<smooch1502> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IrishDave> the_real_funzo: it really depends on what ram you have in your system
<something132> none of those cd burners work
<something132> any help?
<jrib> tavi: do « ls » in the directory you want to show me, copy and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com, tell me the link
<burkmat0> archman, lol, just to test the syntax I acidentally changed my own netmask disconnecting me... :P anyways. `ifconfig <interface> <ip> netmask <netmask>` worked. Not sure if IP is required.
<illumin8> ryzzan the final command chainloader (hd0,4)+1
<tavi> it's imageshack pictures....
<IrishDave> the_real_funzo: if you have 2GB of ram say then you will want about 1GB - 1.5GB for it but you will struggle to get games to work inside a virtual machine
<archman> burkmat: ok, i'll try now!
<bimal> smooch1502: but when i install network manager it goes on continuously
<Ryzzan> illumin8, luv u
<Ryzzan> uehueheuheuheu
<something132> #alsa rules
<illumin8> try that.
<khelll> when i do ifconfig, i get 3 different mac values for 3 interfaces
<IrishDave> the_real_funzo: you dont get 3D acceleration properly
<Ryzzan> i'll try and come later to say thnx
<bimal> smooch1502: i cannot control it usiing the button assigned to it
<jrib> tavi: I know.  They're pretty useless to me.  ls will make it easier to see
<Ryzzan> illumin8, i'll try and come later to say thnx
<Ryzzan> later
<jrib> tavi: or just describe the structure yourself
<the_real_funzo> oh, damn, that's too bad. So I can't play crysis and stuff in it?
<khelll> when i do ifconfig, i get 3 different mac values for 3 interfaces, jirb?
<something132> can anyone help me?
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118010/
<Ihat> hey all i got a slight problem right now and im a complete newb with linux... i cant get the connection to work with my wireless, what shall i do? it keep popping up with the window that i enter the pass for the connection (and it works if i boot on windows)
<smooch1502> bimal: please privite im me
<archman> burkmat: worked, thanks! :) ;)
<bimal> smooch1502: sorry i didnt get it
<jrib> tavi: ok, I saw the pictures.  I need you to either describe the structure yourself or pastebin the ls output
<something132> Ihat: can you ever connect?
<smooch1502> bimal: sorry please say the problem again
<something132> have you i mean
<tavi> how i pastebin that ls ?
<Ihat> i could 15 days ago with ubunto and i can if i boot with windows
<jrib> tavi: how about this qusetion.  List all the files that compose variant 1
<Dr_Willis> ls | pastebinit
<Dr_Willis>  is one way
<bimal> smooch1502: i am using ubuntu studio 8.1
<smooch1502> this channel is for only ubuntu users
<something132> kl
<tavi> variant 1 has 3 subjects.... subject 1 and 3 ...that arent togheter
<bimal> smooch1502: initially i cannot use my wireless/wired networking devices
<tavi> varinats 1 subject 1,2 and 3 ...sorry
<smooch1502> bimal: ok
<bimal> smooch1502: i installed network manager and now the device is always active
<jrib> tavi: I understand that.  I already gave you the command in this general setting.  If that's all you want, ok.  But if you want help modifying the command for how you've named your files, you need to tell me how you've named your files
<smooch1502> bimal: sorry i cant help with ubuntu-studio
<something132> anyone helpin me?
<jrib> !helpme | something132
<ubottu> something132: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<something132> dvd burnin problem
<tavi> well look at the images
<something132> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tavi> they are named exacly like that
<tweak66> having a bit of an issue here.. now matter how many times or different ways i delete my bookmarks, when i close adn re-open firefox my old bookmarks are there and new ones are gone. any ideas?
<bimal> smooch1502: i really need the help
<smooch1502> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> tavi: ok, then modify the command accordingly exactly like that...-
<smooch1502> #ubuntu studio
<something132> DVD burning problem
<jrib> something132: be specific
<bimal> smooch1502: thanks let me try it
<smooch1502> bimal: Sorry i cant help
<something132> it wont let me burn, it says i should put in a new dvd
<something132> one sec
<something132> i will pastebin
<something132> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118004/
<jrib> something132: did you try a different disk?
<something132> yep
<something132> six others
<illumin8> something132, this may be an odd question but are the disks compatible with your writer?
<something132> i dunno
<quibbler> something132: have you tried brasero
<something132> yep
<something132> doesnt work
<tavi> jrib: ? so? what is the answer?
<illumin8> have you used them to burn anything other than todays attempt?
<something132> no
<something132> they are new DVDs
<jrib> tavi: List all the exacty names of the files that compose variant 1
<illumin8> on occasion i find that specific brands dont fuction well for me
<jrib> -y
<gnomey> hi! I'd like to format my usb drive but I have no idea how to do that. my drive is listed in:  lsusb
<illumin8> in my case sony dvds wont allow me to write.
<clovist> Anyone help me with sound issues? Im trying to go through this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting but i dont think im typing the 'uname -r' command correctly. The "aplay -l" command shows analog and digital ALC888.
<something132> ok thats why one didnt work
<something132> #alsa
<something132> clovist:#alsa
<burkmat> gnomey, What FS would you like to format it with?
<illumin8> Ryzzan, any news?
<Ryzzan> illumin8, same error: "Invalid Device Requested"
<illumin8> Ryzzan, hmm, moment :)
<gnomey> burkmat, dunno fat32?
<Ryzzan> illumin8, and it's crazy... cuz sda5 is the correct device
<Ryzzan> illumin8, i even configured it to fstab... and its working
<smooch1502> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<jrib> smooch1502: why did you do that?
<smooch1502> do what
<jrib> tavi: do you understand why I need that information?
<jrib> smooch1502: what you just did... "!ban"
<smooch1502> oh im just testing
<gnomey> burkmat, but i can't see the drive in the  "Computer" directory (only Cdrom and Filesystem) but it's listed in lsusb
<jrib> !msgthebot | smooch1502
<ubottu> smooch1502: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tavi> a_limba_romana_i_001.pdf  a_limba_romana_ii_001.pdf a_limba_romana_ii_001.pdf
<tweak66> having a bit of an issue here.. now matter how many times or different ways i delete my bookmarks, when i close adn re-open firefox my old bookmarks are there and new ones are gone. any ideas?
<tavi> yes
<clovist> really go to alsa? im getting no sound at all and i tried switching everything to OSS which made no difference
<burkmat> gnomey, Does `sudo fdisk -l` show the USB stick?
<tavi> the iii are the subjects....they should be togheter ...but arent
<jrib> tavi: and variant 2 just increments the "001" part?
<nsadmin> clovist tried alsamixer?
<Ryzzan> burkmat, it does
<BrokenClockwork> is there a better alternative to GRUB GFX?
<gnomey> burkmat, it says "/dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<burkmat> Ryzzan, ...how do you know what gnomeys computer is doing? oO
<tavi> jrib:  no the 001, 002 ,003 are the number of the variant
<illumin8> Ryzzan, have you tried root instead of root noverify?
<Ryzzan> burkmat, wrong name... sry
<illumin8> Ryzzan, the exact setting would be root (hd0,4) in your case i beleive
<tavi> is like variant 1...100 fisrt subject....then varinat 1....100 second subject.....variant 1...100 third subject
<jrib> tavi: what is the number of the last variant?
<burkmat> gnomey, Ah, you need to partition it then first. :) `fdisk /dev/sdb` then press the keys `n p 1 <enter> <enter>` - That should just make the entire stick a single partition.
<_igel_> hi
<smooch1502> vye
<smooch1502> bye
<Ryzzan> illumin8, i did it... but not with the chainloader new set
<_igel_> where to get CPU temp. and fan information when started with liveCD?
<Ryzzan> i'll try it now
<gnomey> burkmat, oh ok :D thanks a lot!
<tavi> 100 varinat .....each 3 subject....that arent's togehther
<burkmat> Actually, does anyone have a suggestion for an easier to use partitioner tool? Pointing everyone to fdisk feels a bit harsh if they're new. :/
<Ryzzan> illumin8, i'll be back
<Xunie> I ask again: How can I prevent Xorg from detecting my xbox 360 controller (as a mouse)?
<burkmat> gnomefreak, ah, you'll probably need to finish with a w to write the changes... Actually, let me find a better tool, fdisk can be a bit annoying if you're not familiar with it. :)
<_igel_> sensors isn't installed, neither does /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ contain info
<burkmat> gnomey, ah, you'll probably need to finish with a w to write the changes... Actually, let me find a better tool, fdisk can be a bit annoying if you're not familiar with it. :)
<obst> hello! How can I find out which program is using port 28786
<tweak66> burkmat use GParted
<burkmat> obst, `netstat -plantu` perhaps?
<jrib> tavi: something like:  for VARIANT in seq -w 100; do pdftk a_limba_romana_{i,ii,iii}_${VARIANT}.pdf cat output a_limba_romana_${VARIANT}.pdf; done       would work...
<tavi> well
<skcute> hi
<clovist> nsadmin: just installed it now what about it?
<tavi> i need first to open pdftk
<tavi> then?
<jrib> tavi: pdftk is a command line program
<tavi> so i need to do ..... open terminal....pdftk.... cd to the files......then this command?
<arussel> I am looking for an epub reader that could upload stuff to my sony reader, manage books and stuff ... Any recommendations ?
<ronny> hmm
<jrib> tavi: just: terminal, cd to the files, command
<tavi> and pdftk not opened
<tavi> ?
<ronny> why the heck does the "Software sources" tool have no simple way to import keys from ppa's?
<Imaginativeone> would someone help me upgrade samba?
<obst> burkmat, I did this but it does not give me a result for the specified port
<burkmat> obst, Are you sure anything is using the port? Or are you just looking for all programs that use it?
<daliang> hello ,i have i promble with Firestart,it can't start saying "the device is not ready" what should i do? thank you !
<gnomey> burkmat, did you find a better tool than fdisk? :) maybe qparted?
<jrib> tavi: pdftk is in the command I gave you
<quibbler> tweak66: try closing firefox go to the .mozella >firefox>(your profile) and delete localstore.rdf it may be corrupt...don't worry when you start firefox it will make it again
<tavi> so....
<burkmat> gnomey, Yeah, was just about to suggest it. Just run `sudo gparted` and it should be easier to sort it out. :)
<tavi> open terminal ...pdftk then cd to the files
<jrib> tavi: so there's nothing to do before...
<tweak66> quibbler thank you i will try
<jrib> tavi: no.  terminal, cd, command I gave you
<gnomey> burkmat, thanks a lot!
<burkmat> gnomey, No problems. I'm actually not very familiar with gparted, so... I'm not sure it'll format it for you as well, but let me know if you need that done manually later. :)
<Dr_Willis> gparted can format.
<daliang> hello ,i have i promble with Firestart,it can't start saying "the device is not ready" what should i do? thank you !
<daliang> who can help me
<kelik> hi
<tavi> whitout open any program i have cd to the files
<tavi> i am in the folder which contains the files
<tavi> i have ls in the folder and show me that varinats and subject
<tavi> so now i am in the foder
<tavi> folder
<alap> Hi, I am trying to install a driver using modprobe, but failing to do so as its not being shown in dmesg log. Please can anyone help me to solve this problem.
<faz> hi all
<DVA5912> WO. I though linux didnt get viruses...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses#cite_note-14
<DVA5912> im installing av
<whooperdoo> alap: what modules?
<faz> could anybody help with keyboard layout ?
<tavi> jrib: ?
<burkmat> faz, Sure. What's the problem?
<jrib> tavi: yes?
<jrib> faz: just ask your question
<nsadmin> tenehawk: looks like crond starts normally... so: it's what's after that's the problem
<nsadmin> [A
<Dr_Willis> DVA5912,  you may want to reread that artical a bit more. and next time ya paste a url be sure to put spaces befor and after it :)\
<tavi> failed
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118019/
<tavi> look at that
<faz> I've changed the keyboard layout and then can't loging to my box
<obst> burkmat, Firestarter always reports connections to this port from IPs I dont know and Im wondering what application is responsible for these connections
<jrib> tavi: you need to run the full command I gave you, not parts of it
<tavi> the full comand is?
<illumin8> DVA5912, according to your link it just metnions that cross platform applications like activex could create vunerablities. not that there are any :)
<tavi> where starts where ends?
<faz> cant change language from login screen
<jrib> tavi: for VARIANT in seq -w 100; do pdftk a_limba_romana_{i,ii,iii}_${VARIANT}.pdf cat output a_limba_romana_${VARIANT}.pdf; done
<burkmat> obst, Well... Are you sure a program is actually listening on the port? Is it actually connecting or just attempting?
<kelik> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<tavi> again
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118020/
<tavi> not worked
<faz> burkmat: any suggestions.. ??
<burkmat> faz, Ah... Guessing your password contains something that was moved? Did you try just figuring out where it is on the new layout? ^^
<jrib> tavi: my mistake:
<jrib> tavi: for VARIANT in `seq -w 100`; do pdftk a_limba_romana_{i,ii,iii}_${VARIANT}.pdf cat output a_limba_romana_${VARIANT}.pdf; done
<tavi> now didn't said anything
<jrib> tavi: pastebin
<alap> whitefang_, i have a driver and its getting compiled without any error or warning so i tried to install it using modprobe as per procedure that is copying .ko to /lib/ modules/2.4.24-386/extras , then depmod and modprobe no errors till here but as i check for thr driver i hv installed using dmesg, the dmesg log is not showing it in the list.........
<Ihat> im still tryying to get my network to work on wireless and now i managed to get network manager to show my wireless device as unmanaged, how do i change this back?
<cristi> faz: does this help you? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=663718
<JoeJoe24> hello thar. I have an Acer Aspire 3680 and it uses the broadcom wireless card. I cant seem to connect. How can I find this driver?
<tavi> whit what?
<jrib> tavi: pastebin the command you ran and what happened
<faz> no :(
<faz> I can't even login
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118021/
<alap> whooperdoo,  i have a driver and its getting compiled without any error or warning so i tried to install it using modprobe as per procedure that is copying .ko to /lib/ modules/2.4.24-386/extras , then depmod and modprobe no errors till here but as i check for thr driver i hv installed using dmesg, the dmesg log is not showing it in the list.........
<faz> can't type my login-name
<tavi> then nothign after the command
<quibbler> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cristi> faz: uhm that guy was having the same problem as you, did you read the thread?
<jrib> tavi: you didn't get a new shell prompt?
<Dr_Willis> broadcom makes a lot of diffrent chipsets
<tavi> no
<tavi> a
<jrib> tavi: then it's still doing stuff.  See if new files are being created
<JoeJoe24> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cristi> tavi: bafta la bac xD
<tavi> that little blink point?
<Ihat> im still trying to get my network to work on wireless and now i managed to get network manager to show my wireless device as unmanaged, how do i change this back?
<burkmat> faz, You could try SSHing into the box and changing it back?
<tavi> jrib: is a problem
<obst> burkmat, I think they are only attempting to so nevermind
<iz_> u
<tavi> the files where created .....but....they are on separated pages ....i wanna them to e continus
<jrib> tavi: what is?
<tavi> the files where created .....but....they are on separated pages ....i wanna them to e continus
<jrib> tavi: then you'll have to read pdftk's documentation
<iz_> Where do I edit the script for IP-tables?
<tavi> well...then i do not know
<tavi> i will print them as they are
<Ihat> anyone?
<illumin8> Ihat, sorry im not fimilar with wireless configurations
<Ihat> well is there any way so i can get Network manager to manage the device again?
<Ryzzan> illumin8, just didnt work...
<illumin8> Ryzzan, it did nothing?
<Ryzzan> illumin8, same error
<cristi> can anyone provide a good site or anything on networking with ubuntu?
<Ryzzan> illumin8, "Error 12: Invalid Device Requested"
<illumin8> Ryzzan, theres a trick i was reading about, that said to use your origional setup, except to remove the makacvite line. seems it works with newer versions of xp and vista
<Ryzzan> illumin8, rootnoverify?
<illumin8> Ryzzan, yes use your rootnoverify and the original chainloader +1 but remove the makeacvite line
<burkmat> !chroot > faz
<ubottu> faz, please see my private message
<DVA5912> Dang i hate this client. It doesnt always scroll down when a replay is made.
<Ryzzan> illumin8, i'll try it now
<illumin8> Ryzzan, luck :)
<Ryzzan> illumin8, i'll be back
<Ryzzan> illumin8, ty
<tavi> jrib: ...please...help me...cause all the paper will be runed otu
<illumin8> Hope that works for him im out of ideas
<jrib> tavi: huh?
<Dr_Willis> what is with the ... all over the place? it dosent make it that much clearer what you are saying...
<ml> hello... does anybody know where I can download the ubuntu defualt system sounds?
<tavi> they are on separated pages....make them continously
<jrib> ml: packages.ubuntu.com I suppose
<jrib> tavi: I don't know how.  I don't even know if it's possible or not with pdftk.  If you really need then, check the pdftk documentation
<tavi> jrib: well i do not handle well linux
<jrib> tavi: you haven't even tried to look at the documentation
<Scutum_> Hi in going to install linux on my laptop, Im currently using Vista, I need to back up my files
<tavi> jrib i am not good at pc too.....
<Scutum_> I just booted my roomate pc with linux so I can back up my data there
<rottenkid> hello
<burkmat> Scutum_, How much data?
<rottenkid> can someone help me please?
<Scutum_> but I dont see the computer on my network
<ml> thanks jrib looking
<burkmat> !ask | rottenkid
<ubottu> rottenkid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BM8270> hi, is it normal for ubuntu to assume that current BIOS clock time is in GMT? When i select GMT+5, ubuntu advances my clock by five hours... why?!
<marko_> can someone give me a hand please? im downloading stuff over bittorent but after leaving it on for 5 hours, i only seemed to have downloaded 50MB whereas in my ISP's website, it says i've downloaded 1.5GB!
<rottenkid> i have installed shiki-colors theme and i can't set the panels to be transparent , i get something like this http://i43.tinypic.com/25s4b9i.gif
<rakudave> Scutum_: try entering "smb://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" (ip of the other pc) into the filebrowser
<ml> found them jrib :) thanks again
<tavi> jrib: ?
<danbhfive> rottenkid: are you using gnome?  there is a straight forward option...
<tavi> cand you help me?
<tavi> can
<rottenkid> danbhfive, yes i use gnome
<cristi> how can i see all the computers on a network grouped by workgroups? i am having trouble with network locations
<cristi> i mean command line how can i see them
<b1> ce_panggilan_smg
<danbhfive> rottenkid: right click > props > background > transparent
<rottenkid> danbhfive, i've done that and that screenshot is the result
<BM8270> forgot to mention it happens during install of ubuntu 8.10
<marko_> is it normal for the Transmission bittorent client to not display the amount downloaded correctly?
<danbhfive> rottenkid: have you tried rebooting?  Im experimenting now, and I had your problem with a one  program.  Restarting the program fixed it.
<rottenkid> danbhfive, i will reboot now , and get back after the pc starts to tell you if it worked or not
<danbhfive> marko_: did you upload allot?
<marko_> nope
<marko_> and i get unlimited uploads
<burkmat> marko_, Check your BT Client logs? Could be a lot of corrupt data downloaded?
<bigbrovar> danbhfive>  he doesnt need to reboot to fix a panel transparent issue .. at most killall gnome-panel would do
<danbhfive> yes, but uploading on bittorrent requires you to download...
<Imaginativeone> would someone help me connect this xp machine to ubuntu?
<marko_> i know but im downloading as im uploading and the uploads shouldn't add to my quota
<danbhfive> bigbrovar: ah, you should have spoken up sooner
<marko_> but i'll check the logs
<burkmat> Imaginativeone, Define "connect"?
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how to fix the "unknown program is still running" dialog at shutdown?
<burkmat> marko_, Well, all the time you're downloading information from the tracker. When I'm just uploading I always idle around 10 kbps down just tracker info...
<Imaginativeone> burkmat: I would like to access an ubuntu share from xp
<burkmat> Maybe tracker info is a bad phrasing... Just information about the transfer.
<burkmat> Imaginativeone, Is the Ubuntu box running Samba?
<nabilmalik> Dear All, yesterday I ran the updates on my Ubuntu 8.1 and upon restart, the grub only had the memtest option by default.. After some effort, i decided to reinstall ubuntu 8.1. The reinstall went all fine, but then after updating the system, every thins is very slow. Even opening the terminal takes time. Do you think that it can be because of the new kernel that was installed, and is not...
<nabilmalik> ...compatible with my hardware? Please suggest.. Thanks.
<marko_> burkmat, i just had a look at the statistics and it seems i have downloaded at least 800MB which is nothing near what it's showing what i've actually downloaded...but i cant seem to see any erros in the logs
<rottenkid> danbhfive, still the same
<burkmat> marko_, Hmm... Are you sure you're the one who's been downloading? Running a WiFi network or maybe someone "borrowed" the computer?
<Imaginativeone> burkmat: the ubuntu machine is running Samba version 3.2.3
<Imaginativeone> nabilmalik: I missed it
<ml> gnome won't accept the ogg file for system sound?
<whooperdoo> Imaginativeone: in nautilus right click a folder, if the correct packages installed there should be an option 'share', quick samba setup
<danbhfive> rottenkid: I dunno, sorry
<BM8270> nabilmalik: what did u choose to install/update?
<burkmat> Imaginativeone, Well, I'm not too familiar with Samba, but did you try just Start -> Run -> \\IP_of_sambabox\ ?
<rottenkid> danbhfive,  thanks anyway
<Imaginativeone> whooperdoo: thanks!!
<nabilmalik> BM8270: the normal update manager in ubuntu
<nabilmalik> Imaginativeone: what did you miss?
<BM8270> nabilmalik: i didn't know that ubuntu doesn't ask what to update..
<mOO_kOW> i just installed satanic ubuntu n i dont have sound can ny1 help me
<iPhier> i have trouble getting alsa working in my Ubuntu 8.10.
<iPhier> http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2008/10/29/alsa-instead-of-pulseaudio-for-ubuntu-810-intrepid-a-non-destructive-way/
<Imaginativeone> whooperdoo: that worked!  but now I can't access the share...
<iPhier> follwed the instructions in the URL. still unable to make it work
<nabilmalik> Guys: just now i logged in to the gnome, and after along delay, there is an error message: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OADI ID:GNOME_MultiLoadApplet:... Do you wnat to delete the applet from your configuration?
<iPhier> any pointers?
<whooperdoo> Imaginativeone: in a terminal type as root 'smbpasswd -a -username' set a pass and you got basic smbpasswd auth
<whooperdoo> Imaginativeone: 'smbpasswd -a test'
<nabilmalik> BM: all the standard updates.. It was some thing like 300 plus MB.. i.e.: all the updates that are released for 8.1..
<whooperdoo> nabilmalik: you reinstalled 8.10 or 8.04?
<Ryzzan> illumin8, now something different happened...
<illumin8> Ryzzan,  whats that?
<tleeonly> get konqueror easier to see shares in ubuntu
<nabilmalik> since i installed ubuntu from the cd, i suppore the cd does not have all the updates till to date..
<Ryzzan> illumin8, a "starting up" message... but nothing else...
<nabilmalik> whooperdo: 8.10
<illumin8> add the line startup (hd0) below your rootnoverify
<illumin8> Ryzzan, add the line startup (hd0) below your rootnoverify
<Ryzzan> illumin8, but... think with me... if grub doesn't recognize the device... how is it going to get started?
<ubuntu_> hello guys
<ubuntu_> hello
<illumin8> Ryzzan, I see what you mean, i actually have questions about it myself, was windows installed after ubuntu?
<Ryzzan> illumin8, yes... it was
<Imaginativeone> whooperdoo: no luck
<illumin8> Ryzzan, windows installs to the mbr and if it cannot due to being on the back end partitions it could create boot.ini issues, basicly it would need to be installed on the first partiion.
<BM8270> nabilmalik: intruiging to know that a full update can mess up things...
<Imaginativeone> I don't even get an authentication box
<Ryzzan> illumin8, and theres something about grub shell... when i use it, it simply doesn't recognize any disk
<nabilmalik> ok
<BM8270> hi, is it normal for ubuntu to assume that current BIOS clock time is in GMT? When i select GMT+5, ubuntu advances my clock by five hours... why?!
<whooperdoo> Imaginativeone: restart samba
<illumin8> Ryzzan, my recommendation would be to resintall windows to the first partion, then go about ubuntu afterwards, this allows grub to read the local files and create the proper menu for them automagicly
<kolby> kickass
<kolby> sorry
<illumin8> Ryzzan, in my experience with windows it tends to not play nice with linux unless it gets first pick.
<nabilmalik> can i roll back the updates?
<Ryzzan> illumin8, try it yourself... in terminal... try /grub... then... /root (hdaN,N)
<tavi> jrib:
<tavi> ?
<tavi> can u help me?
<Imaginativeone> whooperdoo: smbd restart?
<jrib> tavi: I already said, I don't know how to do what you want to do.  You should check pdftk's documentation
<tavi> i already told hat i do not handle computers
<Ryzzan> illumin8, where N=ur ubuntu boot
<jrib> tavi: I'm not sure what you want me to do about that
<whooperdoo> Imaginativeone: yep
<tavi> and i have  a limited to finish...
<Ryzzan> illumin8, tell me if it recognizes it
<illumin8> Ryzzan, currently ubuntu is the only version on my system, although i have had tripple boots prior to this.
<Ryzzan> illumin8, so tell what's the message in grub shell
<tavi> he just copied the pages ...and paste them ....i wanna merge teh text
<cow_2001> how do i reinstall a configuration file?
<Ryzzan> illumin8, i'll show u what happens in here
<cow_2001> the configuration file that comes with the deb package
<Imaginativeone> how do I invoke swat?
<tabber> Hi, all. Anyone knows that i might be getting "getnameinfo failed" errors right before and after the ssh entries when I run netstat -a
<arvind_khadri> !swat | Imaginativeone
<ubottu> Imaginativeone: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<erUSUL> tabber: it can not resolve some of the ip adresses i guess
<Ryzzan> illumin8, grub> root (hd0,6)
<tavi> jrib:
<tavi> may this be the answer ? Define a name in systemdict with the given definition. The token must be exactly one token (as defined by the token operator) and must not contain any whitespace.
<Ryzzan> illumin8, Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<illumin8> Ryzzan, could you launch gparted and see if it registers the device?
<Ryzzan> illumin8, and my linux partition is sda7
<tabber> erUSUL: the weird thing is that it was wirking properly
<Kartagis> how can i get dhcp to log in it's own file?
<Ryzzan> ok
<Ryzzan> illumin8, ok
<cow_2001> solution: apt-get --purge remove [package] && apt-get install [package]
<tavi> or this
<tavi> Disable the prompt and pause at the end of each page.
<arvind_khadri> !grub | illumin8 Ryzzan
<ubottu> illumin8 Ryzzan: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> tabber: doesn't look like a serious "error" maybe there is no dns for those machines (many small local lans don't have dns)
<illumin8> arvind_khadri, his grub is still there, its just failing to load xp partion
<Ryzzan> :)
<tabber> erUSUL: i don't know if this might be related to but, I cannot sftp to that machine anymore....it times out
<Ryzzan> illumin8, downloading it... just a second
<arvind_khadri> illumin8, then look into the menu.lst
<nabilmalik> hum, i guess than I should go ahead and reinstall ubuntu.. and not update it..
<Viper111> hello there am using iptables but i couldnt know how to stop the msn messenger anybody can help
<erUSUL> tabber: the system is down?
<arvind_khadri> illumin8, and check whether the UUID's in there are proper or not
<gregspence> how do i get samba to start automatically on my server..... i have to type /etc/init.d/samba restart everytime after it boots in to the terminal
<BlackDalek> Is there anyway to get the TV out to work on an nvidia video card?
<tabber> erUSUL: nope, i can ssh to it but not sftp
<Ryzzan> illumin8, it recognizes it... in sda5, as told...
<illumin8> arvind_khadri, Ah perhaps the uuid is the problem
<arvind_khadri> illumin8, and ya the root too :)
<erUSUL> gregspence: it should start with the system...
<Viper111> hello there am using iptables but i couldnt know how to stop the msn messenger anybody can help
<illumin8> Ryzzan, repost your settings so arvind_khadri can see
<erUSUL> gregspence: do this « sudo update-rc.d samba defaults »
<arvind_khadri> Ryzzan, paste your output of sudo fdisk -l and menu.lst on pastebin
<erUSUL> !iptables | Viper111
<ubottu> Viper111: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<arvind_khadri> !paste > Ryzzan
<ubottu> Ryzzan, please see my private message
<Ryzzan> ok
<erUSUL> Viper111: drop all connections using the messenger ports??
<danbhfive> Ryzzan: also paste your device.map
<arvind_khadri> Ryzzan, is your ubuntu booting?
<Ryzzan> arvind_khadri, ubuntu is working just fine... i'm only having problems with windows
<illumin8> arvind_khadri, hopefully you guys can see something i missed. by default the settings he showed me looked correct.
<gregspence> erUSUL: System startup links for /etc/init.d/samba already exist
<arvind_khadri> Ryzzan, ok... paste the o/p of things i asked for
<gregspence> urUSUL: that was the system output
<shally87> which one is better  vbox-ose or vbox?
<Viper111> erUSUL yes i need to stop everything related to msn i dont want anybody to use msn mesenger
<burkmat> Viper111, Drop anything destined for port 1863 and you should be fine.
<Viper111> burkmat i tried it but it didnt work
<BlackDalek> I have a Geforce4 4200. Is it possible for the TV out port to work?
<burkmat> Viper111, Hmm... How did you set up the rule?
<arvind_khadri> shally87, ask bestbot in #ubutnu-bots
<arvind_khadri> !poll > shally87
<ubottu> shally87, please see my private message
<IntuitiveNipple> What would be the *fastest* way to compare two file-system trees (original and copy) to locate corrupted or truncated files (rsync -av -cn original/ copy/) ?
<arvind_khadri> Ryzzan, ?
<erUSUL> gregspence: well then you have to figure out why it fails at boot time but boots when you restart it...
<Ryzzan> arvind_khadri, http://paste.ubuntu.com/118032/
<Ryzzan> arvind_khadri, i'm brazilian... so, somethings r in portuguese... but i think there will be no problem
<Scutum_> how do I set up a ftp sever? anybody?
<Ryzzan> illumin8, sry about my english
<Ryzzan> arvind_khadri, sry about my english
<illumin8> Ryzzan, no appolgies needed.
<arvind_khadri> Ryzzan, the second entry for windows must be the one you should boot into...
<erUSUL> !ftpd | Scutum_
<ubottu> Scutum_: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Viper111> burkmat am using web inteface but here is wat it works "	If protocol is TCP and source is 192.168.10.0 and input interface is eth1 and destination port is 1863 and source port is 1863 "
<Ryzzan> arvind_khadri, sry... didn't get it
<Ryzzan> arvind_khadri, the vista entry, u mean?
<arvind_khadri> Ryzzan, ya
<Ryzzan> arvind_khadri, not really... it's a recovery partition, actually
<illumin8> arvind_khadri, how will that allow him access to the xp partition?
<Ryzzan> arvind_khadri, hp pc standard
<arvind_khadri> illumin8, i didnt know that he wants to boot into XP...
<arvind_khadri> Ryzzan, where do you have your XP??
<illumin8> arvind_khadri, oh sorry, basicly the problem is that its showing an device error when he attempts to boot to xp
<Ryzzan> arvind_khadri, sda5
<IntuitiveNipple> Viper111: the rule doesn't match since you're expecting the client to be sending from port 1863 (it'll use some random high-port)
<illumin8> arvind_khadri, note he said the installed xp after ubuntu, would that effect the boot.ini file for xp?
<anouar> Is there already a new version of beryl for ubuntu?
<rjune_> How do I rerun the dpkg configuration script for ldap? or better yet, where can I find the script?
<Viper111> IntuitiveNipple taib how can i write it to do wat i need
<Ryzzan> arvind_khadri, grub doesn't recogine the device!
<arvind_khadri> illumin8, no not at all....
<danbhfive> anouar: beryl is now compiz
<arvind_khadri> Ryzzan, ya you need to remove rootnoverify and make it as root ..
<Ryzzan> arvind_khadri, "Error 12: Invalid Device required"
<anouar> danbhfive: is compiz now as good as mac os fancy stuff?
<IntuitiveNipple> Viper111: To begin with, if you want to prevent outgoing *and* incoming you'll need two rules
<Ryzzan> arvind_khadri, already did it... didn't work
<Ryzzan> arvind_khadri, i think we have to concentrate at the fact that grub doesnt recognize the device!
<arvind_khadri> Ryzzan, did you try re-installing grub
<IntuitiveNipple> Viper111: To prevent outgoing, match the LAN ethernet interface (eth1 ?) , TCP, and destination port (1863)
<danbhfive> anouar: I dunno.  you just mean awn?    I just so happen to have been looking into that stuff, but I find all the graphics annoying
<Ryzzan> arvind_khadri, could u try something for me?
<illumin8> arvind_khadri, the ideals i tried with him were to change rootnoverify to root, also tried to remove makeactive, and adjusted the chainloader +1 to chainloader (hd0,4)+1 none of them seemed to work
<arvind_khadri> Ryzzan, sure... re-install grub...
<arvind_khadri> illumin8, did you make him re-install grub?
<illumin8> arvind_khadri, thats when you stepped in :)
<illumin8> arvind_khadri, so no not yet.
<arvind_khadri> illumin8, oh ok... :)
<Ryzzan> arvind_khadri, first try this... tell in what device is your ubuntu booting
<arvind_khadri> Ryzzan, shoot up the terminal and run sudo grub
<Ryzzan> arvind_khadri, that's what i was going to ask you... to get in ur grub shell
<Ryzzan> cuz mine doesn't recognize any disk!
<danbhfive> illumin8: Ryzzan: that makeactive directive apparently won't work: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/makeactive.html#makeactive
<arvind_khadri> Ryzzan, ok you got in?? now type find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<arvind_khadri> Ryzzan, sorry
<arvind_khadri> Ryzzan, ok you got in?? now type find /boot/grub/stage1
<illumin8> danbhfive, thanks, i saw it on a forum once, and thought it might work in that case
<arvind_khadri> Ryzzan, what does it return?
<Ryzzan> arvind_khadri, (hd0,6)
<arvind_khadri> Ryzzan, root (hd0,6)
<NimaG`> Salut
<Ryzzan> arvind_khadri, worked...
<Pirate_Hunter> hi my xubuntu has crashed and im getting IO errors with fsck, i am using dsl live cd to try and recover some data to another partition, however when i mount hda it says it doesnt recognise jfs extesion,  is there a command to force the partition to be mounted while ignoring the extension type?
<arvind_khadri> Ryzzan, setup (hd0)
<Like> ~~~~~*~~~~**~~
<arvind_khadri> Pirate_Hunter, i dont think dsl supports jfs... btw sudo mount -t jfs /dev/xxx /msnt
<ryzzan_> arvind_khadri, had a problem here
<illumin8> dsl does not support jfs for sure.
<ryzzan_> arvind_khadri, what now?
<arvind_khadri> ryzzan_, what happens? did you do setup (hd0)
<Pirate_Hunter> arvind_khadri, ahhh i'll try but hope you're wrong
<Viper111> IntuitiveNipple i made it drop everything that port destination is 1863
<arvind_khadri> Pirate_Hunter, all the best :)
<ryzzan_> arvind_khadri, did it... want me to post result?
<arvind_khadri> ryzzan_, no...it should be spitting a lot of text ... after that type quit
<ryzzan_> arvind_khadri, did it
<ryzzan_> arvind_khadri, what now?
<arvind_khadri> ryzzan_, reboot and check
<ryzzan_> arvind_khadri, have a question before it...
<arvind_khadri> ryzzan_, ask :)
<ryzzan_> arvind_khadri, y when in grub shell, if i try /root (hd0,4), it doesnt recognizes it?
<arvind_khadri> ryzzan_, root (hd0,x) is used for that partition which has your /boot .... hd0,4 is your windows partition
<ryzzan_> arvind_khadri, actually it recognized now!
<ryzzan_> arvind_khadri, bless u!
<ryzzan_> uhuheuehuehueh
<ryzzan_> arvind_khadri, guess it's gonna work now
<arvind_khadri> ryzzan_, so is windows booting ??
<ryzzan_> arvind_khadri, gonna try it now
<ryzzan_> arvind_khadri, i'll be back
<arvind_khadri> ryzzan_, ok all the best
<illumin8> arvind_khadri, to recap, you had him designate his ubuntu as root, then had him run setup(hd0) to reinstall grub?
<ryzzan_> exit
<ryzzan_> uehueh
<arvind_khadri> illumin8, ya... because the MBR resides at the first boot sector of the drive
<illumin8> arvind_khadri, thanks, ill note that for future refrence :)
<arvind_khadri> illumin8, its ok :)
<Imaginativeone> how do I determine my sharename?
<brutus> Hi, how do I move my applications, places, system panel to the left? It's all crammed up to the right...
<galatis_> hi
<Imaginativeone> how do I determine my servername?
<Imaginativeone> galatis: hi
<erUSUL> brutus: right click-> unlock and move
<galatis_> I am a new user, and I like very much this operation system...
<erUSUL> !hi | galatis_
<ubottu> galatis_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Imaginativeone> galatis: that's great!
<Imaginativeone> what do you want to do with it?
<burkmat> Viper111, Not sure if anyone already answered, but your flaw is that you expect source port to be 1863.
<Imaginativeone> burkmat!
<burkmat> Imaginativeone, Oui oui?
<Imaginativeone> I can see my ubuntu share in windows, but I can't access it
<Imaginativeone> you're french?
<burkmat> Imaginativeone, Nope, Swedish. :P Hmm... Why can't you access it?
<kane77> how can I tell package manager to ignore certain version of package (eg not offer upgrade for that specific package)?
<Imaginativeone> I'm trying to make changes in fstab, but no luck so far
<illumin8> Imaginativeone, Ubuntu 8.04.1 browsing of shared authenticated Windows shares is broken according to this webpage http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-918204.html
<galatis_> I wanted to install the Zeus(the Greek translation of Slackware), and I find ubuntu more easy than Zeus(at the installation)
<Imaginativeone> it says I don't have permission
<Imaginativeone> what about 8.10?
<illumin8> in the windows share folder, have you given read write permissions to yourself?
<Imaginativeone> how?
<galatis_> Anyone from Greece??
<illumin8> scratch that, your working oppsite, ubuntu into windows?
<Imaginativeone> on ubuntu?
<ryzzan_> arvind_khadri, same error
<ryzzan_> illumin8, same error
<ryzzan_> :)
<illumin8> Imaginativeone, i need to be more clear, your on ubuntu and working inside windows, or vice versa
<illumin8> ryzzan_, gah
<Imaginativeone> sorry for the slow typing...got a baby in my arms
<ryzzan_> arvind_khadri, anny tip to reinstall grub?
<illumin8> Imaginativeone, no rush on this end :)
<ryzzan_> arvind_khadri, or just do it...
<ryzzan_> ?
<arvind_khadri> ryzzan_, i will be back
<Imaginativeone> i'm on windows trying to access ubuntu
<ryzzan_> arvind_khadri, i'll be waiting
<yownanymous> Imaginativeone: huh?
<dayo> I'm having issues with gimp. there's a pic, when i click on it in the Open File dialog, the preview is colored. but once the pic is opened, it's grayscale. how can i get it to open colored? :-/
<illumin8> Imaginativeone, you get an error simular to "cli_rpc_pipe_open: cli_nt_create failed on pipe \srvsvc to machine XXXXXX. Error was NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED"?
<Imaginativeone> not quite
<blufade> need help with ubuntu & nvidia
<illumin8> Imaginativeone, i would read this posting, it speaks of working with an older version of samba which im unfimilar. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-918204.html
<Passageiro> hi guys
<illumin8> hello :)
<burkmat> Hello.
<durt> !nvidia | blufade
<ubottu> blufade: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Imaginativeone> \\IMAGINATIVEONE-Dimaginativeone-desktop server is not accessible
<blufade> yes durt
<blufade> everytime i enable 3d, i cannot seem to get past the bootscreen
<Bolin> is it safe to edit the config for irssi while irssi is still running?
<nivalis> bolin, yes, use /reload to.. reload
<Bolin> ok.. thanks
<Passageiro> has anyone configured brightness keys on a vaio laptop ??
<Imaginativeone> no
<illumin8> Imaginativeone, what are you using to access the shares?
<degrit> 'allo
<Jeruvy> error: system/capability.h: No such file or directory
<Imaginativeone> windows explorer
<durt> blufade: can you get to a terminal?
<illumin8> Imaginativeone, ok good, try this website for a complete walkthough http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<blufade> yep
<Imaginativeone> thanks!
<illumin8> Imaginativeone, anytime :)
<degrit> if I may ask, any hint why I get no sound from some games (i.e. mania drive, dokutsu, stepmania) ? sound works fine in others like xmoto or neverball
<[nrx]> aiight
<ryzzan_> illumin8, will wine work on adobe cs3?
<durt> blufade: take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what is happening
<ryzzan_> illumin8, if it does, i'm gonna blow windows
<ryzzan_> :)
<[nrx]> ryzzan_, it doesn't But there's nothing you can do in CS3 that you can't do in Gimp
<[nrx]> :)
<Passageiro> ryzzan: nrx is right
<illumin8> ryzzan_, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=15287
<ryzzan_> nrx, what about abobe flash?
<illumin8> ryzzan_, according to the tester its flawless "Nothing, program ran flawlessly and successfully installed the entire cs3 master collection. "
<ryzzan_> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ryzzan_> illumin8, gonna try it
<illumin8> ryzzan_, :)
<[nrx]> if you manage to get it working, let us know?
<[nrx]> when I last tried, it failed miserable.
<[nrx]> miserably*
<[gloom]> hi there. Does anyone know the name pf the package that provides the screen with big logout,restart,turnoff buttons when you click on the power icon in the gnome panel? In the default 8.10 install it appears to me a little vista-like menu when you press the button...
<durt> I guess you can't paste in a PM
<ryzzan_> nrx, yes... i'll let u know
<ryzzan_> illumin8, can't believe "we" r going to fail on grub!
<blufade> durt, i've sent u the error log
<[nrx]> ryzzan_,  :)
<ryzzan_> damn it!
<durt> !pastebin | bluefade
<ubottu> bluefade: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<durt> blufade: no you got kicked for flooding
<illumin8> ryzzan_, we wont, its just safer to do a fresh install :)
<illumin8> ryzzan_, of grub that is.
<blufade> damn
<blufade> does that mean i cant chat anymore ?
<ryzzan_> illumin8, reinstalled it...
<durt> no, just paste using the pastebin
<illumin8> [nrx], when you tried to install adobe cs3 did you install the gecko cab?
<ryzzan_> illumin8, i'll b back... ty for everything
<illumin8> ryzzan_, anytime :)
<blufade> oh ok...wait
<btQuark> hello
<[nrx]> illumin8, no?
<btQuark> i've got some question: how can i retrieve the pci-bus-id of a the usb-controller a usb device is attached to?
<illumin8> [nrx], check this page, it might clear up some of the problem :) http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bShowAll=true&bIsQueue=false&bIsRejected=false&sClass=version&sTitle=&sReturnTo=&iId=15287
<letalis> last time i atempted to install Photoshop cs3 in wine it blew chunks and died after installation
<blufade> what next....how will u see that ?
<letalis> cs2 i know works
<igascream> Hi need some help.. Can't login via GDM . In log :client 4 rejected from local host. Already tried to reinstall drivers and xorg .
<blufade> should i give you some link ?
<durt> blufade: paste to the paste bin and tell us the URL
<faz> anybody could help with resetting my keyboard layout from outside my ubuntu box using live cd.. coz I can't even login to my box after change the keyboard layout.. and keyboard shourtcuts to change layout doesn't work
<Jeruvy> btQuark: lsusb
<btQuark> duh
<blufade> http://pastebin.com/m324d6add
<xukun> I have different format of music in my disk, like flac and wav is there a music manager program which can import this folders and put it in one big music directory?
<letalis> amarok
<Imaginativeone> how do I see my server name?
<durt> blufade: ok, lemme take a look
<letalis> you tell it where to look, it does the rest
<[nrx]> illumin8, yeah, been reading through it :)
<alexb92> hey guys, i am unable to use the internet at allon my computer, i was in the processing of updating firefox from the update manager when an error occured, i cant even use synaptic to remove it and reinstall it agan
<[nrx]> illumin8, thanks ;)
<alexb92> any ideas on how to fix?
<xukun> letalis, can amarok realy do that for you?
<blufade> thanks man, i'll wait
<burkmat> alexb92, Can you ping google.com?
<alexb92> yep
<btQuark> Jeruvy: thanks, but that is not exactly what i need >00:12.0< USB Controller: ATI Technologies... the marked part is what i need to retrieve but lsub gives me Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:c30e Logitech... which does not correlate to the pci-device
<burkmat> alexb92, So when you say "use the internet", you mean Firefox?
<btQuark> maybe you do have an idea how that correlation can be made?
<faz>  anybody could help with resetting my keyboard layout from outside my ubuntu box using live cd.. coz I can't even login to my box after change the keyboard layout.. and keyboard shourtcuts to change layout doesn't work
<Imaginativeone> how do I see my server name?
<burkmat> btQuark, lspci maybe?
<alexb92> firefox, epihpany anything really
<alexb92> i can use xtraceroute to ping things and use terminal
<[nrx]> Imaginativeone, type "uname -n" or "hostname" in a terminal window
<btQuark> burkmat: the first part is lspci output
<alexb92> its just i cant use a web browser becoz firefox seems to hog it if u know what i mean
<alexb92> and synaptic wont run becoz it dodes initialise or something like that
<burkmat> btQuark, Sorry, maybe I'm misunderstanding you... You want to link lspci to lsusb to see what's where?
<alexb92> and tells me to type in configure--a into terminal
<btQuark> lspci delivers the list of pci-devices, lspci delivers the list of usb devices, they have different bus numberings and i need to know which usb-bus sits on which pci device
<alexb92> which i type and it doesnt even do anything
<btQuark> burkmat: more or less exactly that
<Jeruvy> btQuark: maybe sudo lshw will give you more details.
<burkmat> alexb92, What error do you get when trying to start firefox?
<illumin8> faz, see this website for the exact commands. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/cant-change-keyboard-layout-in-ubuntu-8.04-login-screen-637811/
<alexb92> initialisation failes
<alexb92> failed*
<burkmat> btQuark, ah... been trying to do that myself for a while, but never figured it out. feel free to share if you find a way :)
<btQuark> burkmat: lshw looks interesting
<btQuark> i will
<burkmat> alexb92, `sudo apt-get remove firefox` says what?
<sammyF> hey there. I just installed xubuntu8.10 on my Acer Aspire One. Network (eth0) worked fine out of the box before I did all the updates. since I updated and rebooted I can connect to the network by using a fix IP address, but I can't even ping other computers on the network (let alone the router). /etc/network/interfaces is okay, ifconfig tells me eth0 is there and configured (with lots of dropped packets though). any idea?
<xukun> letalis, when I have a wav file and I need to see all the rummbers in the wav, can I do that with amarok?
<sammyF> xukun: rummbers?
<Jeruvy> sammyF: sounds like no route.  Test.  Ping your router, ping another pc on the router, then ping your routers gateway.
<burkmat> sammyF, Why not use dhcp?
<sammyF> Jeruvy: only thing I can ping is myself.
 * |amadeus| pokes less
<xukun> sammyF, sorry I mean numbers or songs
<Jeruvy> sammyF: then you have no route, check your settings in /etc/network/interfaces and the router
<Pirate_Hunter> im running recovery shell but everytime i try mounting /dev/hda2/ it gives it is not in fstab blah blah blah ok how do i force it to mount through recovery?
<sammyF> burkmat: nm tries to get a dynamic IP but gives up after some time
<xukun> letalis, when I have a wav file and I need to see all the numbers or songs in the wav, can I do that with amarok?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lorenzosu> How can I avoid being asked for (user) password at each reboot for connecting to WPA WiFi?
<[nrx]> love a good old netsplit
<sammyF> xukun: you mean the content of the file? use audacity for that
<Chousuke> Pirate_Hunter: there's no need to force mount it; your mount command is just incomplete
<Pirate_Hunter> Chousuke, hmmm what is missing?
<Chousuke> Pirate_Hunter: just "mount /dev/hda2" is not enough
<burkmat> sammyF, Hmm... Are you sure everything is working properly on the router end then? Can you connect to anything?
<Chousuke> Pirate_Hunter: (note that it's not /dev/hda2/ )
<sammyF> burkmat, Jeruvy: router is fine (using it from another computer right now),
<Chousuke> Pirate_Hunter: first you need to create a target directory to mount to, for example, /mnt/mydisk
<sammyF> burkmat: Jeruvy, and if I reboot the AA1 from the usb stick install, the network actually WORKS
<Pirate_Hunter> Chousuke, huh if not what would it be sorry im lost i just want to move data from the partition so i can reformat the disk
<sammyF> burkmat: Jeruvy, it jsut went borked after I updated xubuntu tonight :/
<xukun> sammyF, yes I think that is what I mean, so I need to use audacity first and then amarok to import files?
<Chousuke> Pirate_Hunter: then mount -t filesystemtype /dev/hda2 /mnt/mydisk
<Chousuke> Pirate_Hunter: where filesystemtype is the type of the filesystem on the partition
<sammyF> xukun: depends on what you want to do with the file. If you want to edit it, yes
<Chousuke> Pirate_Hunter: for example, ext3 or vfat
<Pirate_Hunter> Chousuke, hmmm is it necessary to mention the filesystem on mount? will try still
<Chousuke> Pirate_Hunter: sometimes it can be automounted
<Chousuke> er
<Chousuke> autodetected*
<lorenzosu> How can I avoid being asked for (user) password at each reboot for connecting to WPA WiFi?
<Jeruvy> sammyF: then the simple thing is to remove the borked update :)  If not, you're going to need to troubleshoot it from scratch.  your call.
<Chousuke> Pirate_Hunter: the crucial thing though is to mention the device file and the target directory to mount to
<[nrx]> anyone running ubuntu on a mac?
<d_> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 x64 on a dell studio desktop 540, but the installer will not recognize the cd-rom drive (SATA) so the install doesn't proceed (it asks me to load drivers from a floppy, which is kinda hard as 1) I don't have a floppy drive, and 2) I don't know where to get the drivers). Any help?
<Myrtti> d_: try usb?
<sammyF> Jeruvy: seriously, I wonder if I shouldn't just reinstall it but with ~gnome~ ubuntu, and then just install xfce on top of it ;)
<xukun> sammyF, I hard to explain but what I need is that say I have album which is wav file format so its one big file without the names of numbers but I need so to all the names of the songs in say amarok
<Myrtti> !usb | d_
<ubottu> d_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<calc> d_: what chipset does it have?
<rjune_> How do I rerun the dpkg configuration script for ldap? or better yet, where can I find the script?
<Jeruvy> sammyF: sure, I've done that.
<sammyF> xukun: ahh ... use audacity to split the file in separate tracks then
<d_> Myrtti, unfortunately this computer doesn't have boot from USB option (I was kinda shocked)
<Owner> guy I need some help
<JoeJoe24> I still cannot seem to get my broadcom wireless card to work in a fresh in stall of 8.10
<Jeruvy> !ask | Owner
<ubottu> Owner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xukun> sammyF, Ok I never used audacity but I will give a tray. Thanks a lot  m8
<[nrx]> dontcha hate it when people ask for help, get the help, then leave without thanks
<alexb92> soz i havent tried that yet
<Pirate_Hunter> Chousuke, the target doesnt work it keeps giving me it is not a file or directory even knowing i made the directory already, is there another way
<alexb92> will do next time i boot back in
<sammyF> Jeruvy: but it really sounds like a bug in the latest xubuntu updates. I have two AA1 here (sis in law said I should do hers too). Both have the problem.
<gordonjcp> [nrx]: almost as much as when people ask for help in a fairly quiet channel at 3am, go "hello? hello?" then "oh well thanks" and leave, all in the space of two minutes
<newstar> newstar_bka
<giadinhhanhphuc> 2222222
<btQuark> burkmat: try lshw -html and view the result in a browser
<newstar> 2222
<btQuark> pretty much everything you could want
<sammyF> Jeruvy, burkmat, thanks anyway .. I'll try to reinstall I guess
<Jeruvy> sammyF: it could be.  Check on launchpad.net for any references to your issue.  You could also bug it there if you have more details about it.
<giadinhhanhphuc> co ai nguoi viet nam hok
<newstar> what
<newstar> co
<newstar> tui ne
<btQuark> burkmat: lshw --businfo pretty much works as well
<giadinhhanhphuc> ^^
<newstar> ah
<giadinhhanhphuc> hen wa'
<calc> d_: i think 8.04 is too old to support the Intel G45 chipset in the studio desktop, 8.10 will probably work though
<rjune_> gordonjcp: it's not 3am where they are
<giadinhhanhphuc> bac cung xai Ubuntu ah`
<Owner_> ok here is my problem trying to install having major issues with ubuntu mmirrors
<newstar> uh
<newstar> ban hoc o dau
<Owner_> any help
<newstar> ?
<Jeruvy> calc: no there are backports
<giadinhhanhphuc> minh o kieng giang
<giadinhhanhphuc> con ban
<d_> calc, hmm, I guess I might as well try that, thanks
<newstar> ac
<sammyF> Jeruvy: yep, will do that
<newstar> xa wa'
<burkmat> btQuark, awesome, thanks. :)
<giadinhhanhphuc> um
<newstar> ban ten la j
<giadinhhanhphuc> zay ban o dau
<calc> Jeruvy: backports on a install cd?
<Jeruvy> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<giadinhhanhphuc> ban noi di
<newstar> minh o ha noi
<calc> Jeruvy: 8.04 with backports might work, but where are you going to get a cd with the backports preapplied?
<giadinhhanhphuc> minh ten HOAI
<Tard> Hi guys, Anyoine know how to make my wifi connect automatically without having to enter the password on the keyring please ?
<Jeruvy> calc: hehe no backports on ubuntu.com
<giadinhhanhphuc> con ban
<newstar> the ban nam may roi?
<calc> Jeruvy: read what he said he can't get in the install cd to work
<rjune_> what does "con ban" mean?
<giadinhhanhphuc> minh la hoc 12
<giadinhhanhphuc> ^^
<calc> s/in//
<newstar> the ah
<giadinhhanhphuc> um
<giadinhhanhphuc> dang tap xai linux
<newstar> ma da dung  roi ah ?
<Owner_> I get and fialure  when trying to get files from ubuntu mirrors
<Myrtti> !vn | giadinhhanhphuc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn
<newstar> minh cung dang tap dug ne
<Jeruvy> calc: I didn't...I simply commented that 'the intel chipset will work with 8.04 if you seek the backports'.  Thats my comment :)
<calc> d_: also 8.04.2 might work if you haven't tried it yet
<giadinhhanhphuc> um
<calc> Jeruvy: ok
<giadinhhanhphuc> ban dang xai bac nao zay
<newstar> the o tren nay chi chat vay thoi ah  ?
<giadinhhanhphuc> Fedora hay Ubuntu
<Myrtti> !english | giadinhhanhphuc, newstar
<ubottu> giadinhhanhphuc, newstar: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Owner_> any help guys
<newstar> hi
<chazco> Hi.. does anyone know how to fix the application is still running problem in 8.10? Also, anyone know if/when the WPA-Ent, tkip, mschapv2,peap issue will be fixed?
 * calc bbl, my son is attacking my computer
<degrit> :D
<giadinhhanhphuc> dau con giup do lan nhau de giai quyet nhung rac roi nua ma`
<iqson716> nickserv identify master
<cyzie> any cli rss reader?
<[nrx]> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Tard> Anyone know how to let my wifi connect without having to enter the keyring passwsord ?
<[nrx]> hm
<newstar> the ah
<iqson716> :d
<giadinhhanhphuc> um
<newstar> lam sao add nick tren ubuntu nay nhi>?
<newstar> ???
<Owner_> I get and fialure  when trying to get dist files from ubuntu mirrors
<[nrx]> wtf?
<giadinhhanhphuc> nhung tieng anh do te
<giadinhhanhphuc> chan'
<Passageiro> Tard: put the keyring password as blank
<degrit> any idea why I don't get sound in some games (i.e. stepmania, mania drive, doukutsu) ?
<Myrtti> giadinhhanhphuc, newstar: this channel is English only...
<shad_> Hi any body please help me out-my wireless is not working
<[nrx]> !ask | shad_
<ubottu> shad_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tard> Passageiro,  I tried that but it wouldnt let me connect to the connection
<giadinhhanhphuc> Idon't spead ENGLISH
<chazco_> Hi.. does anyone know how to fix the application is still running problem in 8.10? Also, anyone know if/when the WPA-Ent, tkip, mschapv2,peap issue will be fixed?
<Owner_> anyone please
<newstar> hahaa
<bazhang> giadinhhanhphuc, /join #ubuntu-vn
<Owner_> I get and fialure  when trying to get dist files from ubuntu mirrors
<bazhang> newstar, you too
<scunizi> !cn | giadinhhanhphuc
<newstar> chan nhi
<ubottu> giadinhhanhphuc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lorenzosu> How can I avoid being asked for (user) password at each reboot for connecting to WPA WiFi?
<C3noB1t> tag
<giadinhhanhphuc> ok
<newstar> ai la ng viet nam day
<C3noB1t> ich brauch mal hilfe
<bazhang> newstar giadinhhanhphuc #ubuntu-vn
<newstar> ac
<newstar> ok
<newstar> nan?
<Myrtti> giadinhhanhphuc, newstar: /join #ubuntu-vn
<Owner_> it is a fresh install
<scunizi> !de > C3noB1t
<ubottu> C3noB1t, please see my private message
<bazhang> C3noB1t, #ubuntu-de
<C3noB1t> thx
<[nrx]> rsync sucks.
<[nrx]> translation: I am useless.
<Owner_> I get and fialure  when trying to get dist files from ubuntu mirrors for a fresh install
<newstar> lalalaa
<durt> blufade: what module version are you trying to use
<newstar> chat de
<newstar> viet nam
<Owner_> any help from anyone guys
<ubuntistas> does anybody know if kubuntu 8.10 is availble in synaptic manager?
<bazhang> newstar, stop
<cedric30> Salut
<bazhang> newstar, /j #ubuntu-vn
<scunizi> ubuntistas: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<newstar> sac mau
<newstar> lalaalaalalalal
<Imaginativeone> how do I connect my xp machine to an ubuntu share?
<bazhang> Imaginativeone, via samba
<Owner_> help guy
<ubuntistas> scunizi i don't want to be added other programms from kubuntu in ubuntu
<Owner_> I get and fialure  when trying to get dist files from ubuntu mirrors for a fresh install
<Imaginativeone> I have samba working...
<blufade> how do i find out ?
<scunizi> ubuntistas: so you just want the desktop?
<Jeruvy> Owner, can you copy and paste the error in ine line and show us, if not use pastebin (see the topic)
<chazco> Hi.. does anyone know how to fix the application is still running at shutdown problem in 8.10? Also, how safe is it to run 9.04 (if the wifi issues are fixed)?
<blufade> durt , u there ?
<scunizi> chazco: 9.04 is alpha and should be treated like that.. could break on the next update. stopping the app? check top for what's running and kill it.
<keyton> could anyone tell me good mp3 player like xmms, i like it but he isn't in development for a long time
<bazhang> keyton, audacious is the closest available
<scunizi> keyton: xmms2, audacious, rhythmbox, amorak, exhaile
<giadinhhanhphuc> ai la Viet Nam
<keyton> thx i'll try
<scunizi> !vt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vt
<chazco> scunizi - Ah okay... so better to revert to 7.10 (last version that worked)? Will try checking the process next time shutdown fails, but not sure what to do to fix it (happens quite often)...
<keyton> i dont like rhythmbox
<bazhang> giadinhhanhphuc, #ubuntu-vn
<scunizi> chazco: 7.10? I don't have any issues on 8.10 or 8.04.. if you have to go older 8.04 is about as far back as you want to go.
<keyton> audacious is my choice, thx again
<chazco> scunizi - With 8.04 and 8.10 I cant connect to some wifi networks, which is a really annoying bug :(
<giadinhhanhphuc> Do you have sever web in Viet Nam
<bazhang> giadinhhanhphuc, it is here on freenode
<burkmat> !vn | giadinhhanhphuc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn
<bazhang> giadinhhanhphuc, type this: /join #ubuntu-vn to enter that channel
<scunizi> bazhang: I think he might mean repo mirror
<burkmat> Someone needs to educate ubottu.
<giadinhhanhphuc> thank you
 * gordonjcp glares at wpa_supplicant
<gordonjcp> how can I stop wpa_supplicant from running?
 * scunizi wonders where ubottu's list of responses are located
<jpds> !bot | scunizi
<ubottu> scunizi: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<scunizi> thanks jpds
<gordonjcp> also trackerd, which seems to run all the time using epic amounts of CPU and memory, and thrashing the disk
<gordonjcp> trackerd must die
<gordonjcp> I don't think I've ever had a useful answer to a question I've asked in here
<mal|lappy> heh
<lorenzosu> How can I avoid being asked for (user) password at each reboot for connecting to WPA WiFi?
<scunizi> gordonjcp: trackerd use to do that on my laptop. I disabled it in system>preferences>search and indexing.. month later I re-enabled and viola.. it was fixed somehow.. maybe an update.
<jonasfa> hey guys, does anybody packaged nvidia's 180.29 for Ubuntu Intrepid?
<scunizi> jonasfa: nope.. I installed it on my desktop .. works great for me . much better then the previous drivers.
<jonasfa> scunizi: did you installed manually?
<erUSUL> !wifi | lorenzosu
<ubottu> lorenzosu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scunizi> jonasfa: that's the only way to do it.
<jonasfa> scunizi: ok ;) thanks
<jonasfa> scunizi: i'll give it a try
<mikebeecham> hi guys....I have  Ubuntu and a Mac connected together through a Netegar router.  If I ping the mac from Ubuntu, then I get an average of 15ms.  If I try to ping Ubuntu from the mac, it's in the 600ms range...can anyone help me find out why?
<scunizi> jonasfa: if you're going to do it, do it right or your system will give you a lousy resolution
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FNetworkManager
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: may be a problem on the Mac side
<mikebeecham> erUSUL: what kind of things?
<jonasfa> scunizi: if something get wrong, 'dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx-177' will bring the older driver back?
<scunizi> jonasfa: give me a sec and I'll pastebin the sequence of install.. couple minutes.. ok.?
<jonasfa> scunizi: ok. thank you very much :)
<lorenzosu> erUSUL: Thanks for the link but not really helpful :(
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: it is
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: Automatic Keyring section
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: To bypass having to enter the keyring password at every login ... <<< i quote
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: crystal clear imho
<Elive_user77_en> hi all
<burkmat> Hello.
<Elive_user77_en> i messed up i think
<lorenzosu> erUSUL: It says: "ATTENTION: If you are using Intrepid or later, read the documentation for network-manager here. "
<lorenzosu> erUSUL: And on that second link no mention
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: just do sudo apt-get install libpam-keyring
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: it is enough
<ubuntistas> does anybody know how can i convert english pdf files to greek pdf files?
<lorenzosu> erUSUL: I get "ibpam-gnome-keyring is already the newest version"
<Elive_user77_en> i got ubuntu on the hd i added elive on here as well elive is letting me on fine i try to get on ubuntu an it just sits there
<Elive_user77_en> any ideas?
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: well i can say that "It Works For Me (tm)"
<mikebeecham1> so no-one with any thoughts?
<scunizi> jonasfa: http://pastebin.com/m4e1dea5f
<axmukher> libpam-gnome-keyring instead of libpam-keyring
<lorenzosu> erUSUL: Ok thanks :)
<lorenzosu> Anyone else?
<jonasfa> scunizi: thank you very much ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> mikebeecham: Have you tried pinging the router from both sides... compare the times?
<scunizi> jonasfa: standard disclaimers apply.. use at your own risk..worked for me though
<Elive_user77_en> i got ubuntu on the hd i added elive on here as well elive is letting me on fine i try to get on ubuntu an it just sits there
<Elive_user77_en> any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> mikebeecham: If you get a long delay for MAC > router you know it's a MAC/router issue
<Flare183> !repeat | Elive_user77_en
<ubottu> Elive_user77_en: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jonasfa> scunizi: understood ;)
<Elive_user77_en> okfine
<Flare183> Elive_user77_en: I was just saying
<Flare183> Elive_user77_en: Can you bring up a terminal?
<Elive_user77_en> na i no im just worried i wont get back in to ubuntu an i need to lol
<btQuark> i just experienced some strange stuff
<nagyv> hi! could someone help me how to set up my microphone to be recognised and used properly under wine? I use Hardy.
<IntuitiveNipple> Elive_user77_en: You'd need to provide a little more accurate description of what you're doing and what reports (if any) you see, "just sitting there" isn't very helpful technically :)
<Flare183> Elive_user77_en: I understand that.
<Elive_user77_en> im on elive rite now but ubuntu goes to the bar wile you wait then sits at middle
<btQuark> i added a network card to my pc and one my dvb-cards dissappeared from the lspci listing
<Flare183> nagyv: Sure, I should be able to help
<IntuitiveNipple> Elive_user77_en: You start Ubuntu from the initial GRUB menu?
<Elive_user77_en> yes
<Flare183> btQuark: First can you hear yourself on your own speakers?
<Elive_user77_en> it shows elive an ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> Elive_user77_en: On that menu, there should be a "Recovery" option too... have you tried that?
<btQuark> Flare183 that machine has no soundhardware
<Elive_user77_en> no i didnt know what it was for an didnt want to mess anything up
<Flare183> btQuark: Oh, ok. Well, that might be the only way that you can actually get the mic working..
<nagyv> Flare183: then, be so kind please! :) For the moment, I have wine set for ALSA with winecfg, and the Test Sound works well. As well I can record my voice with the Gnome sound recorder. So it's really only wine's sound in that is a problem
<Flare183> oops wrong person
<Flare183> btQuark: Sorry wrong nick my fault
<btQuark> Flare183 actually i dont know what a mic has to do with dvb hardware?
<btQuark> no probs
<IntuitiveNipple> Elive_user77_en: If you boot to the recovery console you'll also see all the kernel boot messages that the usual Ubuntu splash screen hides from you. That might help you see an error report
<Sylphid> btQuark, the only thing i can think of that would cause a problem like that would be an IRQ conflict
<theunixgeek> How can I get a Windows Media streaming video to work in Ubuntu?
<Elive_user77_en> ok ill try that thanks
<Sylphid> btQuark, anything usefull in dmesg?
<Elive_user77_en> back soon thanks Flare183
<theunixgeek> that is, to play
<theunixgeek> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jeruvy> IntuitiveNipple: wouldn't the kernel log have the messages too?
<btQuark> Sylphid currently looking
<Elive_user77_en> IntuitiveNipple, thanks
<Flare183> nagyv: Alright. First thing, can you give me a screen shot of your winecfg window with the "audio" tab opened?
<Flare183> Elive_user77_en: ok
<bazhang> theunixgeek, website?
<pleasuredom> !adobe flash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe flash
<IntuitiveNipple> btQuark: It's possible the two PCI slots share interrupts and are conflicting. Sometimes simply shuffling the PCI cards around can sovle such issues.
<Flare183> !flash | pleasuredom
<ubottu> pleasuredom: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Like> hiii
<Flare183> !hi | Like
<ubottu> Like: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<IntuitiveNipple> Jeruvy: If the system will boot to a point where it is accesible, yes. I suspect even the Recovery boot may hang, but at least the messages will be on-screen
<Jeruvy> IntuitiveNipple: good to know, thanks.
<nagyv> Flare183: how can I share the screenshot with you?
<Flare183> nagyv: You can upload it with this website: http://imagebin.ca
<IntuitiveNipple> Jeruvy: The other option is to manually edit the regular Ubuntu boot option in the GRUB menu, changing the 'kernel' options to remove "quiet splash" and replacing with "debug"
<scunizi> jonasfa: here's the official link just in case http://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<nagyv> Flare183: http://imagebin.ca/view/DRnieEcx.html
<btQuark> Sylphid: yup, irq conflict was what i thought of too ,and no dmesg has nothing sensible
<btQuark> its just plain gone
<btQuark> hm, that would need more shuffling, and shuffling to their old position
<IntuitiveNipple> btQuark: Does it re-appear if you remove the network adapter?
<btQuark> well i'll might just use only one pci-card
<pmilos> can anyone help me with the following - I have external monitor that is well set up (resolution is correct, works well). However if I log out, my internal monitor (on laptop) is on while external is on. I would like to completely disable laptop monitor form running.
<Flare183> nagyv: Have you tried using the OSS driver?
<btQuark> IntuitiveNipple: I could try. but that would involve major working on a rack
<IntuitiveNipple> btQuark: I once spent 2 days shuffling 5 cards around to find the permutation that worked without the sound-card stuttering :)
<btQuark> *shudder*
<IntuitiveNipple> btQuark: Indeed, but after that, the machine lasted 4 years or more :)
<nagyv> Flare183: not yet. I've read that for that I have to kill pulseaudio. Is this true?
<Flare183> nagyv: hmmm I don't think so. But I'm not 100% sure either.
<iPhier> umm. how do i switch to LILO instead of GRUB.
<iPhier> i am unable to use XFS because of this
<IntuitiveNipple> nagyv: I came in late, but I think your issue was no sound input on wine with pulseaudio? Using Hardy I had pulseaudio and wine working fine - I prefer using Windows GoldWave to Audacity
<Flare183> !lilo | iPhier
<ubottu> iPhier: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<pmilos> if someone could have a look http://pastebin.com/d2f29bbae
<nagyv> IntuitiveNipple: then could you tell me your exact winecfg settings, please?
<pmilos> this is the way I editied the xorg.conf
<Imaginativeone> how do I start SWAT?
<iPhier> ubottu: got it. but i see XFS doesnt work well with GRUB. google says that XFS is a much superior FS than ext3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flare183> Imaginativeone: sudo /etc/init.d/swat start
<Imaginativeone> thanks!
<phnom> I need help with resuming from suspend, the computer starts to resume but then continues to suspend again. It's an acer aspire 2930z
<Flare183> Imaginativeone: np
<phnom> Hibernate works just fine
<btQuark> ZFS is the only acceptable filesysztem
<btQuark> ;-)
<pmilos> please..... anyone.....
<Flare183> phnom: Have your reported a bug yet?
<iPhier> btQuarr:ZFS? Solaris?
<Like> happy san valentin
<JoeJoe24> hi guys. to get my wireless working I have to install this patch. http://www.cenolan.com/broadcom-wl/ how do I do that?
<Flare183> pmilos: Where did the "bar" stuff come from
<phnom> Flare183, Uhm, no...
<IntuitiveNipple> nagyv: Wine is jus set to use ALSA, nothing special required.
<Like> post at MyQsl.Org :)
<Flare183> phnom: That would be a good idea
<pmilos> xrandr
<pmilos> I just gave names
<pmilos> to identify monitors
<pmilos> with what I got from output of xrandr
<Flare183> !enter | pmilos
<ubottu> pmilos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nagyv> IntuitiveNipple: Flare183: and does either of you know about an application where I could test my mic under wine? Something simple, like a basic sound recording program?
<IntuitiveNipple> nagyv: I'm biased but I'd suggest the shareware version of GoldWave :)
<Like> hey that's ann good idea how i can compile
<JoeJoe24> i need help installing a patch., I dont know how to do it :(
<Flare183> !compile | Like
<ubottu> Like: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nagyv> IntuitiveNipple: could you check your Wave In Devices setting in winecfg / audio / Alsa Driver?
<pmilos> ubottu: I got the output from xrandr and then I just gave names to it so that monitors are recognized. There is an option in there where I disable the internal monitor which is "bar:
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Imaginativeone> command not found
<xaxo> como conectar chat de terra en Xchat
<Pilot_51> Is there any way to do cd or equivalent in a launcher command?
<pmilos> ubottu: however internal monitor turns on at certain moments (like boot) or if I log out - then both monitors are on
<scunizi> Pilot_51: typically you just enter the path
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> xaxo, /join #ubuntu-es
<Flare183> !es | xaxo
<ubottu> xaxo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pilot_51> I'm using wine and the only way I can launch this exe is if I'm already in the directory where it resides
<Elive_user77_en> im back
<sleepingcreep> salve a tutti
<Elive_user77_en> IntuitiveNipple, ?
<Pilot_51> This command works in terminal but not the launcher: cd "/media/stuff/Program Files/EA GAMES/Battlefield 1942" && padsp wine bf1942.exe +restart 1
<sleepingcreep> ho bisogno di sapere che scheda video monta il pc dal quale sto scrivendo, il proprietario non se lo ricorda... c'è un comando a terminale per saperlo?
<Flare183> Pilot_51: Its your path name
<IntuitiveNipple> nagyv: I can't, sorry. I'm testing Jaunty right now and don't have it installed.
<IntuitiveNipple> Elive_user77_en: ?
<Myrtti> !it | sleepingcreep
<ubottu> sleepingcreep: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<scunizi> !it | sleepingcreep
<Flare183> !english | Elive_user77_en
<ubottu> Elive_user77_en: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Elive_user77_en> i go rite to busybox (ash) what ever that is there was no recover just elive an 2 ubuntu an a memory test
<scunizi> Flare183: how's he going to understand that?
<Pilot_51> wine /media/stuff/Program\ Files/EA\ GAMES/Battlefield\ 1942/bf1942.exe does not work
<sleepingcreep> Myrtti, excuse me... i've automatically acceeded to english channell... -.-
<nagyv> IntuitiveNipple: no problem
<Pilot_51> even in terminal
<Elive_user77_en> 2 diferent kernals thats why theres 2
<nsadmin> scunizi he'd understand if he also spoke some english...
<fergal32> hello to all
<IntuitiveNipple> Elive_user77_en: OK, the 'busybox' is a limited shell that is launched when the kernel can't find the root device, usually because something has been changed on the disk.
<Flare183> scunizi: exactly (no sarcasm intended)
<Flare183> !hi | fergal32
<ubottu> fergal32: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<scunizi> nsadmin: noticed that.. sorry Flare183
<fergal32> anybody any luck with wol on ubuntu 8.10?
<codazoda> Hi.  My WiFi adapter (rt2500) starts at 1Mb/sec after waking up from sleep or reboot.  I run "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M"  to speed it up.  Tried adding that to rc.local, but it's still 1Mb when I start up.  Where should I add that command in order for it to happen automatically on wake?
<fergal32> hi flasre183
<Elive_user77_en> so what do i do to get on my ubuntu?
<fergal32> hi ubotto
<Flare183> scunizi: No problem
<Flare183> Elive_user77_en: Try reinstalling GRUB
<nsadmin> fergal32: it's better if you talk about your luck with it, specific informative concise complete
<Pilot_51> If I'm outside the directory of the exe when I try launching it with full path, I get this: "Warning: could not find DOS drive for current working directory '/', starting in the Windows directory."
<IntuitiveNipple> Elive_user77_en: It is possible the Elive installation has changed/over-written part of the Ubuntu installation
<fergal32> nsadmin: what specific information? like lan etc.?
<Elive_user77_en> ok um how do i straighten it out im not a pro like you guys lol
<IntuitiveNipple> Elive_user77_en: The possibilities are almost endless - it's not something I'd want to try to sort out remotely.
<codazoda> Where should I add a command in order for it to happen automatically on wake?  Should /etc/rc.local work?
<Elive_user77_en> great
<codazoda> Or, does that only run after a reboot?
<nsadmin> fergal32: so far there was no information at all... adding some would be a good start
<Elive_user77_en> brb
<nsadmin> information about... what you're trying to do, how you're doing it, what you're expecting, what's happening instead...
<fergal32> codazoda: try adding ethtool -s eth0 wol g to your rc.local
<fergal32> but that didn't work 4 me :D
<mib_8i0ql8> I have problem with totem in Hardy, and I think it's related to alsa(?). While playing music with totem, mouse clicks cause noise and buzz in the sound. Sound Card is  C-Media CMI8738.
<alexmart> hello, ubuntu detects an unknown display besides my laptops , how do I remove the unknown display ?
<ubuntistas> in kubuntu kdm or gdm?
<scunizi> kdm
<IntuitiveNipple> Elive_user77_en: ?
<fergal32> nsadmin: i'm running ubuntu 8.10 64bit, my network card is a RTL8111/8168B
<fergal32> tried adding ethtool -s eth0 wol g to my rc.local and enabled wol in my bios
<Elive_user77_en> huh
<codazoda> fergal32: I'm using wlan0, instead of eth0.  Not sure if ethtool will work with wireless devices.  I could certainly try that.
<fergal32> and i did /etc/init.d/hal changing NETDOWN=yes to no
<fergal32> but no scuccess so far
<codazoda> But, I know the command that works already.  I just can't get it to work from /etc/rc.local for some reason.
<Elive_user77_en> IntuitiveNipple, ?
<fergal32> codazoda: hm, not sure since i don't use wireless ;-)
<IntuitiveNipple> Elive_user77_en: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118059/
<mib_8i0ql8> I have problem with totem in Hardy, and I think it's related to alsa(?). While playing music with totem, mouse clicks cause noise and buzz in the sound. Sound Card is C-Media CMI8738. Anybody can help?
<Elive_user77_en> whats that?
<scunizi> mib_8i0ql8: not the best answer but install vlc or mplayer
<codazoda> I'm going to try adding "sleep 15" before my "iwconfig" line, see if it has to be connected first...
<alexmart> anyone has any idea why ubuntu 8.10 detects an extra "unknown" display ?
<fergal32> mib: or try using totem-xine which sometimes helps
<mib_8i0ql8> mib_8i0ql8: Thanks, but I want to solve the problem. I thinks it's not related directly to Totem, but it's about configurations that Totem is using, and I want to make it work.
<fergal32> codazoda: and try this /etc/default/acpi-support in line STOP_SERVICES add networking to it
<fatbrain_t> This is madness :). I've done it all,  nothing seems to connect my bluetooth Apple Wireless Keyboard. I manange to connect it once using bluez-compat hidd tool, but after reboot even that didn't work no more. What to do? :)
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_8i0ql8: Do you hear the same interference using other media players?
<mib_8i0ql8> IntuitiveNipple: I tried audacious and it's OK, but I couldn't find anything usefull from it's configurations that I can use in totem.
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_8i0ql8: Hmmm, is the C-Media chipset built onto the motherboard?
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_8i0ql8: I've known several on-board sound chipsets that suffer various degrees of interference due to lack of adequate shielding.
<Jufis> does amaroK work on ubuntu?
<scunizi> Jufis: yes
<Jufis> without KDE?
<scunizi> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_8i0ql8: Although, your description sounds more like an issue with interrupts or PCI latency
<mib_8i0ql8> IntuitiveNipple: I'm not sure, it's listed on lspci's output.
<Jufis> thank you scunizi  :)
<commander_> hi guys. how do i put my icons back on the top panel?
<commander_> like wi fi signal,bluetooth,im,etc
<mirak> hi
<mib_8i0ql8> IntuitiveNipple: I think it's not related to shielding, cause it's ok in audacious, but if your second guess is right, then it's who's fault? Alsa?
<fergal32> commander: right klick on panel and choose add to panel
<jtaji> commander_: add "notification area" applet
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_8i0ql8: No, that'd be a hardware issue, sometimes resolved by shuffling the PCI cards in the slots to change their order.
<mirak> I have a problem with a TechnoTrend C1500 dvb card remote. The problem is that when I use the remote, it interacts with Gnome. If I push power button, it shows power menu, and I can navigate in the menu with it, however I don't want this !!! Anyone knows how I could disable that ?
<codazoda> How do I launch something on wake from sleep?  Will /etc/rc.local work?
<commander_> thru terminal?
<mib_8i0ql8> IntuitiveNipple: make sense when audacious has not this problem?
<Dr_willis> codazoda,  no rc.local just gets ran at boot up.
<JohnAlpha> commander_: You should be able to just right-click up there and go through "Add to Panel"
<codazoda> Dr_willis: Perfect, that's what I suspected.  Is there another place I should put a command that needs to run on wake?
<Dr_willis> codazoda,  proberly. but i dont know of it off hand. I recall some similer things with hdparm in some docs/wiki pages i read ages ago.
<philipp_> hi
<Like> att
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_8i0ql8: No, it doesn't... the other possibility is the media player is using up all the CPU time (or memory) and is causing swap-file use or delays for other processes
<philipp_> is there a command to run the whole setup of language, locale, timezone etc. after the setup of a ubuntu machine again (preferably on the console)
<Like> problem with wine
<Jufis> scunizi, what packet should I install if I want to install amaroK?
<Like> wine closed inesperate bug about this graphic card how i can solve the program and close the daemon ?
<mib_8i0ql8> IntuitiveNipple: Hmmm, let me see.
<scunizi> Jufis: are you using synaptic or add/remove? or terminal?
<SammyF> Jufis: just select amarok from synaptic, it will add the packets you need
<Jufis> SammyF thanks
<Like> any one can tell me the comand too close wine
<Like> ?
<Jufis> SammyF, but that way it installs some kde libraries, right? I dont want to install KDE
<commander_> what abbout bluetooth
<Nickyy2> Is there a command line utility that checks how much RAM is available and how much is used?
<scunizi> Jufis: likek SammyF said.. it will pull in a lot of deps.
<kitche> Like: you just close the program that wine is running
<mib_8i0ql8> IntuitiveNipple: it's not :(
<zacken_> philipp_: man dpkg-reconfigure
<commander_> icon.it's not on the list?!
<tcleval> hi i wanna know where or how can i download all apt packages at once to burn on dvd for later installation?
<philipp_> Nickyy2: top shows it
<Like> is a recurrent bug kitche
<Jufis> scunizi, but it won't install KDE, right?
<nivalis> Nickyy2, try free
<scunizi> Jufis: no. just the dependancies needed for amorak
<Nickyy2> thanks philipp_, nivalis
<kitche> Like: so kill wine-server next time ask how to kill wine not how to close it
<Jufis> scunizi, okay, thanks
<philipp_> zacken_: thanks, but i need the package names too :-( i already found "locale" and "tzdata"....
<Frijolie> everyonce in a while my mouse cursor will jump to random places on the screen in a split second
<Frijolie> how do you fix that?
<Frijolie> it's a USB mouse
<wolter> hey carpii, are you there?
<codazoda> Uhg.  I cannot figure out how to execute commands automatically on wakeup from sleep.  Any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_8i0ql8: I just found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400762
<codazoda> I apparently don't know the correct terms to Google.
<jamal> hello
<jamal> is it possible to install an dhcp server on linux
<jamal> and do multiple scope for vlans ?
<Like> soo kill using pid any idea about this ?
<Frijolie> a lively bunch today!
<sugi> ﻿I need to install Diablo 2 LOD.  I have instaled the first Diablo 2 and now I need to instal LOD exp, but when I pop the cd in.  Ubuntu doesn't see anything on the cd.  I tried coping the whole cd to a folder within Windows (I'm at a lan party right now :p) and that doesn't work because it has copy right protection and says I need to input the cd.  What should I do?
<mib_8i0ql8> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks, but I have seen it, and no help.
<SammyF> anybody here who was able to create a USB install?
<sigjuice> Hi.  I managed to install ubuntu 8.10 on an old laptop using mini.iso.
<jamal> §
<SammyF> the "create USB Install" application keeps on crashing when installing the bootloader :/
<jamal> !seen jamal
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<sigjuice> what should I do to install gnome now?
<jamal> !seen jamal
<zacken_> philipp_: "dpkg-reconfigure locales" do many changes
<chawarma> Hi
<sigjuice> will apt-get install ubuntu-desktop do it?
<notwist> what's the best code editor for text based linux? like nano but with colors basically
<SammyF> notwist, emacs? ;)
<jrib> notwist: vim and emacs are the big ones
<jrib> notwist: by the way, nano has colors...
<notwist> i just don't want something scary, like VI that takes 6 months to learn
<SammyF> notwist: then use emacs
<notwist> ok thanks
<SammyF> notwist, you should be done in 5 :P
<jrib> notwist: then stick with nano...  Though if you run vimtutor, you should pick it fairly quickly...
<jamal> or gedit :)
<notwist> jamal: text based linux :P
<Noodels> I've downloaded and booted an 8.10 ubuntu i386 live cd. I'm on step 4 of the install. I can't work out how to resize (but not delete) the existing ntfs partition (which has been defragmented by the way). The version of gparted that comes with it is 0.3.8, can the 8.10 live cd even resize ntfs partitions?
<ramirand_> SammF: :)
<kitche> Vi only takes 5 minutes to learn for basic editting needs
<quizme> what's a good text editor for programming on ubuntu ?
<notwist> quizme: lol
<IntuitiveNipple> quizme: What kind of programming? language, purpose?
<chawarma> 8.10 is the last version of Ubuntu ?
<jrib> !editor | quizme
<ubottu> quizme: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ramirand_> SammyF: emacs isn't just an editor, it's a way of life!
<SammyF> quizme: geany in my opinion
<notwist> quizme: i just asked that a minute ago
<Noodels> chawarma: As far as I know.
<quizme> i'm using rails and flex
<chawarma> ok
<jamal> dreamweaver with wine :)
<jrib> quizme: with the exception of nano and mousepad on that list, they're all good
<notwist> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<jamal> dreamweaver and wine
<SammyF> anybody got an idea why I can connet to the network (static IP) in xubuntu, but not ping ANYTHING apart from myself?
<jamal> works fine for me
<Marfi> SammyF, wired or wireless?
<SammyF> jamal, dreamweaver is a scourge that needs to be eradicated
<SammyF> Marfi: wired.
<sigjuice> how about geany for a test editor for programming?
<Noodels> It's odd, some people apparently can resize ntfs partitions on various websites revealed by google, others can't.
<RussM> SammyF: Sure you're the only host with that IP?
<IntuitiveNipple> SammyF: Probably not set a default route?
<jamal> why?
<sigjuice> geany.org
<Marfi> SammyF, man ifconfig from terminal, and all of the info should be in there for ya. =)
<jamal> Sammy why?
<SammyF> Marfi: it worked prior to installing the updates, stopped working afterward
<SammyF> RussM: yeah
<SammyF> IntuitiveNipple: how do I do that?
<RussM> SammyF: Pastebin the output of "route"
<notwist> If I'm using Irssi and I have a domain that points to my IP-how do I use it in irssi? i've tried the -h and --hostname= switch but I still get my "normal" host revealing my ISP
<SammyF> RussM: one sec... I'll have to copy it by hand (no network .. Rmember;)
<lianimator> anyone else trying to install nvidia driver 180.29? X does not start after installation
<RussM> SammyF: DOH! Sorry! I can pastebin mine if you want to compare...
<judgepg> Hi folks, I am trying to mount my USB external drive in fstab.  When I add the line, and run mount -a the drive is mounted for root, but as a non-root I cannot read, but cannot write to it.  Any thoughts?
<btl> anyone have experience getting hd-dvd movies to work in ubuntu? i have read the restricted formats community page but still can't even see the files on the hd-dvd
<sigjuice> SammyF: pinging yourself just means that your loopback interface is up.  Can you reach remote systems any other way besides ping?
<notwist> judgepg: maybe use chmod to change the rights for your user
<Marfi> judgepg, make a folder on the drive, chmod it so you can write to it
<quizme> does eclipse work on ubuntu?
<Marfi> judgepg, i have to do that with mine
<Marfi> quizme, yes
<judgepg> notwist, I cannot chmod a mounted partition
<notwist> judgepg: why? sudo?
<judgepg> Here is my fstab line: /dev/sdb1 /media/HDD vfat defaults,user,dmask=027,fmask=137 0 0
<SammyF> RussM: http://pastebin.com/m7114ee4c
<Marfi> judgepg, sudo chmod 777 /media/HDD
<SammyF> sigjuice: nope. only myself
<Noodels> Why do I not get this screen on step 4 of 7 during install? http://platonic.techfiz.info/2008/10/31/gparted-on-ubuntu-810-sleek-and-powerful/ I get the choice to use entire disk, largest contiguous free space or manual.
<SammyF> sigjuice: everything else is "host not reachable" (thus the static IP btw. can't reach teh router for DHCP)
<sigjuice> SammyF: then you are not connected to your network at all.
<gajop> is there a way to configure a static ip in interpid, using the gnome network manager that comes with the installation, instead of changing /etc/resolve.conf and /etc/network/interfaces , even though I fixed it here, I'd like to be able to do it through GUI in the future
<judgepg> Marfi, that will not work
<SammyF> sigjuice: actually I am
<SammyF> sigjuice: I rebooted from the USB stick, and I had a connection THERE
<Marfi> judgepg, unmount it, chmod the folder, then remount it
<Marfi> judgepg, them make a directory inside of it, chmod the directory, and write to that
<judgepg> Marfi, I did that, but when you mount the partition, it changes it
<notwist> Noodels: have you googled the problem?
<quizme> how do you install the JVM ?
<Seronis> how do i totally dismantal mousekeys?  it keeps turning on randomly and i loathe having to waste my time to turn it off manually when it shouldnt ever activate in the first place (and NO, im NOT using the key combo, it does this usually when i've used vnc recently)
<judgepg> Marfi, I think the issue is in the fstab line of the mount
<SammyF> sigjuice: it looks like soemthing in the xubuntu update (clean install!) screwed up my network settings :/
<judgepg> Marfi, so if I was to umount the partition, it's chmodded to 777.  When I mount the partition, its 750
<chawarma> With "Ubuntu USB desktop image creator" we can create a permanent live USB ?
<SammyF> sigjuice: and just for the fun of it, I tried putting a "ubuntu" (not xubuntu) usb install to reinstall everything and that crashed
<sigjuice> SammyF: so you are running off your xubuntu install and you can't get on the network?
<RussM> SammyF: Sorry, I got pulled away (it IS Valentine's Day, I thought it best to answer the call... :) )
<zicho> mååp
<judgepg> Marfi, I think I need to reboot, maybe that will help.  Either there's an issue with the fstab line, or a reboot is required.  If all else fails, I'll try pmount
<SammyF> sigjuice: no. I'm on my other comp right now. I installed xubuntu on an Acer Aspire ONe yesterday (thus the need for the USB install), worked perfectly, I did the updates tonight, this morning, after reboot, my wired network was gone
<SammyF> RussM: np :)
<Marfi> judgepg, sounds good
<uselessalways> I get "Unhandled error, aborting" every time I try to burn a data dvd, regardless of the data or write speed. How do I fix this?
<charles> hiya, two quick questions regarding using window managers/desktop environments other than the default one: if I use something such as Ion, what can I use to connect to wireless on startup? also, how can I have the "nice" Fx widgets without having to run xfdesktop or nautilus? any suggestions are appreciated :)
<SammyF> sigjuice: so I rebooted from the USB stick just to check if I had ANY connection, and it worked.
<keystr0k> What's the best solution for recording screencasts in Ubuntu?
<uselessalways> keystr0k: xvidcap is popular and established for that
<jrib> !screencast | keystr0k
<ubottu> keystr0k: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<philipp_> what is the replacement package for "localeconf"? i can't find it anymore on Ubuntu Hardy and later....
<RussM> SammyF: Routes looked good, assuming your interfaces is eth0, and your router is 192.168.1.1. Looks like I have to run, sorry I can't be more help. Good luck!
<sigjuice> SammyF: what does ifconfig say?
<SammyF> sigjuice: I'll try to copy that to pastebin .. might take a few mn as I have to type it in :/
<mib_8i0ql8> IntuitiveNipple: I tried Mplayer, when it's configured to use alsa in it's preferences, it has the same problem, and when it's using PulseAudio, it works fine. now I want to configure Totem to use PulseAudio. I tried form gstreamer-properties but it gives me error when I select PulseAudio beside Alsa. How can I do that?
<keystr0k> jrib, thank you... :)
<IntuitiveNipple> SammyF: copy into a file and transfer with a USB stick :)
<keystr0k> uselessalways, thank you too
<SammyF> IntuitiveNipple: you're a genius ;)
<sigjuice> IntuitiveNipple: good old sneakernet :)
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_8i0ql8: not entirely sure
<IntuitiveNipple> SammyF: well, ya know...... *preens self*
<Macer> ugh. my artigo won't get here til thursday
<Macer> what crap
<harlemdavvey> guys my desktop stopped working
<invisibleninja> Microphone not wokinf in Intrepid Ibex. Is it a known problem?
<Macer> this is what i get for ups grounding it
<harlemdavvey> what can i do..??
<quizme> !code | quizme
<ubottu> quizme, please see my private message
<ChickenGirl> can anyone help me set up my mic or point me to a howto? I just can't seem to get it to work
<SammyF> sigjuice: IntuitiveNipple: http://pastebin.com/m1ab6d59e
<codazoda> If I put something in /etc/pm/suspend.d, it will execute when I suspend the computer.  But, there doesn't seem to be a similar wakeup script there.  Does anyone know what the wakeup script should be called?
<letalis> ChickenGirl: have any idea what the sound chipset is?
<fwaokda> I am trying to turn off my touchpad's click (i want to only be able to click by the actual button not the touchpad) but i dont see the option in the mouse settings... can someone help?
<ChickenGirl> no, how do I check?
<ociugi> i notice from the packages name that have a "common" word suffix. what is a "common" means?
<harlemdavvey> i'm unable to click on my desktop.. files are not going to be selected and launched.. it is like if the desktop is "freezed" ... what can i do to solve the problem? is there any way to solve the situation for exemple is it possible to "restart" the desktop functionality? :)
<codazoda> Sorry, it's /etc/pm.d/sleep.d
<letalis> type lspci -v | less in a terminal
<IntuitiveNipple> SammyF: Now do "ip route show"
<quizme> how can i tell if i'm using KDE or GNOME ?  I've got the cube thingy installed
<codazoda> Looking for something like /etc/pm/wake.d
<sugi> ﻿I need to install Diablo 2 LOD.  I have instaled the first Diablo 2 and now I need to instal LOD exp, but when I pop the cd in.  Ubuntu doesn't see anything on the cd.  I tried coping the whole cd to a folder within Windows (I'm at a lan party right now :p) and that doesn't work because it has copy right protection and says I need to input the cd.  What should I do?
<letalis> itll show everything on the pci bus, but usually itll say something about it being an audio controller or sound something blah blah blah :)
<ChickenGirl> letalis it has listings for RAM, ISA, SMBus, and RAM again
<harlemdavvey> pleeeeeeasee.. i'm unable to click on my desktop.. files are not going to be selected and launched.. it is like if the desktop is "freezed" ... what can i do to solve the problem? is there any way to solve the situation for exemple is it possible to "restart" the desktop functionality?
<letalis> is it a laptop or desktop?
<ChickenGirl> desktop
<ottoshmidt> why wouldn't my network work on ubuntu when it does on windows (dual boot)? can't even reach LAN... :(
<letalis> okay. first question is if the machine had windows on it before do you know whether or not it worked in windows?
<ChickenGirl> the mic?
<SammyF> IntuitiveNipple: sigjuice! http://pastebin.com/m71599b55
<SammyF> IntuitiveNipple: that was ip route show
<ChickenGirl> I dual-boot and it works fine in Windows
<ottoshmidt> letalis, yes it had wind before
<letalis> is it an integrated mic? ie. not one you plug into it.
<ChickenGirl> it's a headphone/mic combo, plugs into mic and headphone jacks (not usb)
<IntuitiveNipple> SammyF: Looks okay so far... now... how is the PC connected physically? a cat-5 cable to a router or switch?
<letalis> okay.
<harlemdavvey> i'm unable to click on my desktop.. files are not going to be selected and launched.. it is like if the desktop is "freezed" ... what can i do to solve the problem? is there any way to solve the situation for exemple is it possible to "restart" the desktop functionality?
<invisibleninja> letalis: now, it's an external mic
<letalis> are you using gnome as your primary desktop?
<ChickenGirl> I'm using xfce
<ottoshmidt> harlemdavvey, yes u need to restart file manager
<invisibleninja> duh, ChickenGirl you too having some problem with the mic?
<IntuitiveNipple> SammyF: Also, is the router IP address 192.168.1.1 ?
<ChickenGirl> invisibleninja yes :p
<letalis> if so what you will need to do is right click on the speaker icon on near the tray (assuming your desktop is still a default layout)
<harlemdavvey> ottoshmidt: how can i do?
<invisibleninja> we seem to have the same problem
<letalis> then click oen volume control
<SammyF> IntuitiveNipple: the router's address is 192.168.1.1, and the cable goes to a switch first
<letalis> open rather
<Seronis> how do i totally dismantal mousekeys?  it keeps turning on randomly and i loathe having to waste my time to turn it off manually when it shouldnt ever activate in the first place (and NO, im NOT using the key combo, it does this usually when i've used vnc recently)
<ChickenGirl> I have the xfce volume applet thing and I've tried playing around with the settings but it's not working
<freegoo> hello all
<letalis> by default, alsa mutes almost everything but the essentials
<ottoshmidt> harlemdavvey, compiz --replace
<ChickenGirl> or rather the mic IS working, the system can record from it, but I can't figure out what I need to adjust to get it to a sensible/normal/non weird sounding volume level
<letalis> yep
<harlemdavvey> o m g
<letalis> need to unmute the recording channels
<sammy> if I have the keyring for a repository installed, why does apt-get tell me a package can't be authenticated?
<letalis> :)
<harlemdavvey> where the hell did my files go??????
<invisibleninja> ChickenGirl: some people are suggesting the culprit is PulseAudio. http://www.econowics.com/news-from-the-net/170/skype-problem-with-audio-playback-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex/
<letalis> which is what i was getting to
<letalis> :)
<Imaginativeone> is there commercial software for making networks?
<invisibleninja> I thought I'd ask some people's opinion before replacing PulseAudio
<IntuitiveNipple> SammyF: Humour me... try swapping cables with one know to work, and also, try a different port on the switch
<Imaginativeone> this free paradigm is for the birds
<sugi> how do i mount a ISO file?
<IntuitiveNipple> Imaginativeone: You can pay me to create you a network if you insist :D
<Imaginativeone> name your price
<moneybags1234> hey i did a lot of about:config tweaks in firefox 3 in ubuntu on one of my hdd's i was wondering if there was a way that I could migrate those tweaks to another build of firefox on my other hdd?
<SammyF> IntuitiveNipple: already tried it. doesn't change anything sadly. As I said, booting from a USB install has the network running flawlessly :/
<letalis> once the mixer is open the lower right hand part of the window has a prefernces button. youll need to go in there, and check each one of the empty check boxes, then after that youll have a recording tab along with the playback one
<el_ruso> hi everyone
<nivalis> hi
<letalis> click the recording tab and unmute the mic.
<el_ruso> how do i know my ip?
<dayo> !welcome | el_ruso
<ubottu> el_ruso: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<letalis> it should record after that assuming everything is plugged up correctly.
<IntuitiveNipple> SammyF: Then, start digging into the /var/log/kern.log. Start from the end and work backwards. I suspect there'll be some clues as to why the network isn't working... maybe a device issue
<martin__> hey how edit /proc/acpi/event
<sammy> el_ruso, try System -> Administration -> Network Tools
<nivalis> el_ruso, www.whatismyip.com
<ChickenGirl> letalis the xfce sound mixer is different from the gnome one, it has volume bars for master, PCM, front, front mic, front mic boost, etc etc mic, mic boost, capture, capture,1, digital
<savvas> sugi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountIso
<ChickenGirl> I can't make sense of it
<el_ruso> excuse guys my ip under router
<moneybags1234> nivalis, I did a lot of about:config tweaks in firefox 3 in ubuntu on one of my hdd's i was wondering if there was a way that I could migrate those tweaks to another build of firefox on my other hdd?
<letalis> hmm ive never messed with xfce. wonder if anyone else in here might know
<Myrtti> ChickenGirl, letalis: #xubuntu
<letalis> if you have gnome installed typing gnome-volume-control in a terminal should bring up the mixer panel
<sammy> moneybags1234, do you want to copy your entire profile to another instance of firefox?
<Frijolie> having a problem with HAL and my mouse cursor--it jumps to random locations on the screen and chooses submenus for me
<Myrtti> ChickenGirl: try alsamixer
<dayo> el_ruso: use this command: ifconfig -a
<th__> hey is there anyway to increase quantum of inodes?
<Frijolie> my /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't haven anything listed for a mouse
<el_ruso> dayo thanks, and thanks to everyone
<sammy> ChickenGirl, if you're using pulseaudio there is a mixer program for that in the package pulseaudio-utils
<moneybags1234> sammy, sure that would work too but mainly i just want the about:config tweaks
<nivalis> moneybags, there ought to be a dotfile for it somewhere
<moneybags1234> nivalis, what would it be called?
<sammy> moneybags1234, prefs.js holds your about:config tweaks
<ChickenGirl> sammy I don't knowwhat pulseaudio is, so I don't know whether I'm using it or if it's the problem :/
<moneybags1234> sammy, great thanks!
<letalis> !pulseaudio | ChickenGirl
<ubottu> ChickenGirl: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<sammy> ChickenGirl, its a good place to start. pulse audio sits on top of alsa, think of it as the 'master' mixer for your  machine, managing at the highest level all the input and output
<ChickenGirl> does it have to be deliberately installed or does it come with Itchy Iguana (Ibex, whatever)?
<letalis> sammy: not necessarily true, pulseaudio is just a layer running on top of alsa, if she doesnt unmute the mic from within alsa it wont work in anything else.
<Myrtti> ChickenGirl: xubuntu doesn't come with pulseaudio by default
<ChickenGirl> the mic doesn't seem to be muted, I've been trying to use ventrilo, when I talk people hear "feedback"-like noises
<th__> i have been doing that
<Ejlan> Any one more then me that have the "Assertion failed" error in firefox?
<sammy> ChickenGirl, that sounds like alsa is not only recording from your microphone, but also recording a 'monitor' input
<letalis> yeah that happens when the 'wires' get crossed as it were.
 * letalis does a lot of work in ardour
<letalis> :)
<sammy> ChickenGirl, you need to learn a bit more about what all of the different channels in your mixer do. try finding an audio recording program and slowly test what happens when you record from each channel. you'll find out where the audio is coming from and going to. there's really no easy way to walk someone through it, though maybe someone else has a better idea
<ChickenGirl> alsamixer has the exact same volume bar setup as the xfce mixer
<ChickenGirl> sammy can you recommend one? "Sound Recorder" isn't cutting it :p
<Frijolie> anyone, anyone, Bueler...Bueler
<letalis> ChickenGirl: what are you attempting to accomplish? just getting vent to work?
<Myrtti> ChickenGirl: have you checked already that your capture input sources are the right way around?
<ChickenGirl> letalis, trying to talk in vent
<sammy> in xfce? I've never used it before. what I would do is look into the recording tab of your mixer program. mute *all* the channels and slowly unmute each one by themselves
<Swammy> I have dual booted Ubuntu with MacOX86 and am not prompted with the boot menu allowing me to choose which OS to run
<ChickenGirl> myrtti, how do I do that?
<Seronis> how do i totally dismantal mousekeys?  it keeps turning on randomly and i loathe having to waste my time to turn it off manually when it shouldnt ever activate in the first place (and NO, im NOT using the key combo, it does this usually when i've used vnc recently)
<Myrtti> ChickenGirl: launch a terminal, type in alsamixer, hit tab, move with arrow keys to right, until your on Input Sources. Change the values with arrows up and down. Exit with esc.
<Drummies> join #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<nivalis> also, store it with alsactl store as root
<circusbred> bah no imagerotate()
<Myrtti> ChickenGirl: also, my ~/.asoundrc is http://pastebin.com/f6c4a94a
<bartmon> Hello! Compiz users, how can I enable window snapping to panel borders? In metacity snaping works much better because of this.
<sammy> Seronis, System -> Preferences -> Assistive Technologies
<Seronis> sammy:  that doesnt make it go away forever
<letalis> ChickenGirl: yeah a misconfigured .asoundrc can do some nasty stuff
<Seronis> that is what i have to do to turn it off when it turns itself on.  i want it  -gone-  so that it cant turn itself on anymore
<letalis> let me look
<azath> So I upgraded to jaunty, rebooted, sound was working - but the 2.6.28-7 kernel was mapping my drives differently, had to uninstall, reinstall, change some menu.lst parameters before it would boot. But NOW I don't have sound, and I expect it has to do with the kernel.
<sammy> Seronis, in keyboard preferences, under the accessibility tab, I see 'accessibility features can be triggered with keyboard shortcuts'
<Myrtti> !jaunty | azath
<ubottu> azath: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Seronis> that is deselected
<sammy> that is deseected yet mouse keys still activates when you press something on the keyboard?
<bubba> hi, I just tried to install "exiftool" but it seems like its not i the repositories? Does anyone know why?
<Seronis> sammy:  it activates randomly.  generally near times i've used vnc to access my machine
<Myrtti> !info exiftool
<ubottu> Package exiftool does not exist in intrepid
<whooperdoo> ddsdf
<bubba> what the f...
<Myrtti> !info libimage-exiftool-perl
<ubottu> libimage-exiftool-perl (source: libimage-exiftool-perl): Library and program to read and write meta information in multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.30-1 (intrepid), package size 1230 kB, installed size 4684 kB
<Seronis> sammy:  'enable assistive technologies'  is deselected
<Myrtti> bubba: ^
<n8tuser> Seronis-> see if it has an entry in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<george> d/l'd gooogle earth into unbuntu desktop. It is .bin file. how do I install??
<bubba> ok, thanks anyway
<Myrtti> george: you can install it enabling medibuntu repository and installing ti from there
<Seronis> n8tuser:  is that a large file or something specific to look for ?   (opening now)
<IntuitiveNipple> george: Google Earth 5 ?
<Myrtti> george: much safer to do it like that
<SammyF> IntuitiveNipple: I give up. no errors in dmesg, and it ~used~ to work before installing the updates ... I'll try to rebuild the USB install and then reinstall the AA1
<sammy> george, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<bartmon> george: in a terminal type  "sh <path to downloaded file>"
<george> it is google earth linux (3)
<IntuitiveNipple> SammyF: OK ... have you tried using tcpdump to monitor eth0 to see if it can received any ethernet broadcast packets
<IntuitiveNipple> SammyF: That might help determine if it's a hardware/driver issue, or higher up
<sammy> Myrtti, interesting, the fact that google earth is in the medibuntu repository should be added to the community doc page.
<IntuitiveNipple> george: Google Earth v4.x are in the medibuntu repository
<SammyF> IntuitiveNipple: looks like eth0 doesn't receive or send anything.
<IntuitiveNipple> george: Usually it's a case of doing "sudo bash <filename>" to install it
<SammyF> IntuitiveNipple: hmm ... might be a powersaving thing
<Seronis> n8tuser: nothing mentioning  mousekeys or accessibility options in xorg.conf
<savvas> sammy: I trust that you will do it :)
<IntuitiveNipple> SammyF: Check the arp cache see if it has ever seen anything
<keystr0k> xvidcap keeps crashing on me... about 2 seconds after I click the record button... any ideas?  I've tried with/without compiz...
<sammy> savvas, I'm just logging in with my launchpad openID to do just that :)
<letalis> ChickenGirl: I looked at your pastebin, that doesnt look awfully different from a default one. but i doubt having it is necessary.
<savvas> sammy: thanks! :)
<bubba> Myrtti, I didnt realize that only the package name changed.  thanks for the help.
<n8tuser> Seronis -> okay, i dont know where the settings is for that then
<letalis> you need to get a mixer control that ives you full access to all of the options in alsa and basically just unmute the recording portion of the mice
<letalis> mic rather
<savvas> sammy: actually, the list of packages is here: http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<george> how to get to medibuntu reps...??
<sammy> savvas, whats something else people commonly install from medibuntu repositories so i can copy the instructions from an already tried and true help doc
<SammyF> IntuitiveNipple: sigjuice: wtf!!! "arp who-has 192.168.1.1 tell Looney-Tunes.local" ... does that mean that it thinks 192.168.1.1 is itself?
<th__> hey is there anyway to increase quantum of inodes?
<ikonia> th__: quantum of inodes ?
<Seronis> n8tuser:  im not worried about a setting.   i just want the feature sabatoged / dismantled / gone.   Any way to intentionally handicap it beyond  unselecting   "enable assistive technologies"  and  "features can be toggled with keyboard shortcuts"
<sammy> also, does anyone have any idea why apt-get complains about a package not being authenticated, when the keyring for its repository is already loaded, and apt-key reports its there?
<sammy> ikonia, I think they mean number of inodes
<Seronis> n8tuser:  cause i've had those two DE selected for months and it still turns itself back on randomly after vnc use
<sammy> th__, in what filesystem?
<SammyF> IntuitiveNipple: sigjuice: that's while pinging 192.168.1.1 and running tcpdump btw
<th__> ikonia, i ran out of them. ext3
<IntuitiveNipple> SammyF: no, that means it is asking for the MAC address of the network interface that hosts 192.168.1.1
<th__> sammy, ext3
<Maggie> how can I update BIOS of my motherboard if I am using Ubuntu 8.04?
<SammyF> IntuitiveNipple: sigh ...
<ikonia> th__: you can increase the number of inodes with tune2fs
<th__> yes number
<n8tuser> Seronis -> I have not come across that issue before, therefore i dont know what to tell you, other than looking for some hints in I thought where it should have been configured
<SammyF> IntuitiveNipple: and here I was starting to be happy ...
<Jack_Sparrow> Maggie use a dos boot disk as most are designed to be flashed under dos
<IntuitiveNipple> SammyF: :)
<SammyF> IntuitiveNipple: I just hope the USB Install option will w... okay .. it didn't work
<Seronis> n8tuser:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/192508
<th__> ikonia, it just works like that?
<Seronis> no one has an answer for it though.  figure id check here
<ikonia> th__: tune2fs is a command, you'll need to set the options specific to your file system
<Maggie> Jack_Sparrow how do i do that
<th__> ikonia, nice, thx
<Barnz> how can i use nmap can any one help?
<ikonia> Barnz: use it for what ?
<erUSUL> Barnz: install and use the gui ( zenmap )
<ikonia> Barnz: if you type "nmap" all the option come up
<bartmon> Barnz: Well man nmap is pretty good
<Maggie> How can I make my thumb drive bootable?
<Barnz> heard it can be use to scan port how do i do that?
<ikonia> Barnz: type nmap - see the options
<Barnz> any zenmap for ubuntu.
<nivalis> Barnz, why do you want to scan ports?
<ikonia> Barnz: look in the software repos
<jpds> !info zenmap | Barnz
<ubottu> zenmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.62-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 793 kB, installed size 3244 kB
<Seronis> sammyf, n8tuser: thanks for help at looking for options, but can either of you just tell me how to -remove- the feature completely that way i dont have to worry about a bug turning it back on?   even  WinXP lets you uninstall hidden features if you know what  inf file to hack to make them show up in add/remove programs
<toman_> hello, I was wondering if someone can help me. I connect to the internet threw wired connections at different Internet cafes, until yesterday everything worked fine, today I cant seem to get online at all. Can someone please help me.
<Maggie> How can I make my thumb drive bootable? plz help
<Barnz> i got this server i keep in my office. want to c how vulnerable it is
<Elive_user77_en> IntuitiveNipple,  lol there lost too
<quatar-it> hi all. How to contact an user logged on my same computer (me by ssh using terminal, he sitted there, using gnome), in a way more invasive than ytalk (that he see only if looking at the console)?
<ikonia> Barnz: nmap won't tell you how vunerable it is
<gb__> hey guys got a question
<Barnz> what will it do then?
<Dr_willis> Maggie,  install syslinux and use syslinux to make it bootable if its a vfat filesystem.
<whileimhere> Hi. I was wondering is there a program to allow me ot buy mp3s from itunes for linux?
<gb__> has ubuntu stopped support for 6.10?
<ikonia> Barnz: and with respect if you can't figure out how to use the tool, you'll have no chance of being able to fix any vunerabilities you think you've found
<ikonia> gb__: yes
<gb__> aaw :(
<nivalis> Barnz, try this https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<quizme> how do you install a *.deb file ?
<ikonia> gb__: 7.10 is the earliest release still in active support
<ikonia> quizme: dpkg -i $deb
<jrib> gb__: just upgrade to a supported version like 8.04 or 8.10
<quizme> apt-get install *.deb ?
<Elive_user77_en> how do i make 6.10  turn in to ce?
<gb__> quizme,  mostly if u click it it will give u option to install it too
<jrib> Elive_user77_en: ce?
<Maggie> Dr_willis will my computer recognize vfat file system
<Prabz> Hi, Ever since I upgraded to Intrepid Ibex, my swap drive isn't working.. can anybody give me any pointers as to how to set it up manually?
<toman_> Maggie, yes.
<gb__> maggie yes vfat is fat32
<Dr_willis> Maggie,  linux and windows both can. thats what windows uses. (or can use)
<Elive_user77_en> sorry 8.10
<jrib> !swap | Prabz
<ubottu> Prabz: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<marcos_> Hello, I have one Gigabyte board with Via C3 800 Mhz processor 512 MB Ram, I want to install Ubuntu 9.04 on a USB key 4 GB, how to do it and can it work or you suggest a different distribution
<jrib> Elive_user77_en: ok, but still: what do you mean by "ce"?
<whileimhere> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Elive_user77_en> along time back there was a ubuntu ce
<Elive_user77_en> christian edition
<Elive_user77_en> i want 8.10 ce
<n8tuser> Seronis -> i really dont know, the link you provided seems to narrow it down, but i havenot come across the issues, so its hard for me to give you solid advise of what to turn off, you have to do trial and error
<whileimhere> So I am a bit confused. How can I buy songs on itunes without the itunes program or is everyone on linux locked out?
<Elive_user77_en> how do i do it
<tangentcollision> christian edition?
<Elive_user77_en> yes
<toman_> My ubuntu Laptop wont connect online. It worked fine until yesterday. Any ideas??
<Seronis> n8tuser: ty =)
<tangentcollision> what made it different, Elive_user77_en
<Elive_user77_en> firefox was way different
<Prabz> jrib, Thanks for that info, I'm not that much of a Noob. actually I mean it isn't getting activated automatically. How to activate it manually.. I know it involves something with /etc/fstab. but don't know how to edit it.. Can you help?
<Elive_user77_en> how it acted was way nicer
<toman_> please help im stuck at an internet cafe on a bad pireted version of XP!
<tangentcollision> that doesn't help much
<jrib> Prabz: that's in the link ubottu gave you
<toman_> lol @ Spiderman XP SP5!
<Elive_user77_en> programs in it were different
<Elive_user77_en> the firefox look was better
<tangentcollision> Elive_user77_en: that's so vague it hurts
<ikonia> Elive_user77_en: that is not supported here
<satrix> hi to all
<toman_> hi satrix
<satrix> guys
<ikonia> Elive_user77_en: Ubuntu CE is not supported here as it's not an official ubuntu release.
<gb__> thank you :)
<Elive_user77_en> i guessed it wasnt  lol
<gb__> happy valentines day all :)
<Elive_user77_en> pitty it should be
<satrix> anybody now how add scaling for amd proc on panel
<ikonia> Elive_user77_en: you should use supported versions
<tangentcollision> no it shouldn't, unless islam edition and judiasm edition release too
<Elive_user77_en> i got 8.10 an it aint helpin me rite now
<tangentcollision> as well as hindubuntu
<jrib> Elive_user77_en: from what I recall reading, ce just has certain packages installed by default.  You should be able to just install those packages on your install
<Elive_user77_en> brb
<cyzie> how do i reinstall a package that has been install ?
<quatar-it> Another question, you all: how do i make an alert box come out in gnome, with a custommssage inside, by command line?
<toman_> help, please, sos no internet on ubuntu laptop! worked fine until yesterday, just plugged in and everything worked.
<Dr_willis> quatar-it,  the 'zenity' program can do that.. and i think thes some other alternatives also.
<Dr_willis> !info zenity
<ubottu> zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1840 kB, installed size 4924 kB
<wiehan> hey can someone please help me, I'm using banshee (rhythmbox or any other would suffice). I have created a very nice playlist, now I want to export all those files to a CD (in DATA format - for use in car radio which can play mp3 etc) - how can I do this? Most plugins/options allows for to create a audio CD with the files contained in that playlist, is there a good way to achieve this?
<Maggie> Dr_willis I installed syslinux on my system but I dont know how to use it
<quatar-it> Dr_willis: i'll try it, thanks
<Elive_user77_en> yummy coffee
<Dr_willis> Maggie,  it has documetation and a web site..  its used to make thumb drives 'bootable' by copyion gover the proper files.. and setting some flags i think.
<tangentcollision> Elive_user77_en: http://ubuntuce.com/
<faz> hi everybody
<ionnoi> hi all
<nivalis> hi
<designPhlaw> so many people
<faz> how can I upgrade my openssl to the neweest version
<ikonia> faz: use the ubuntu packaged versions
<Elive_user77_en> ty tangentcollision
<ikonia> faz: it provides backports and updates - trut the packagers
<ikonia> trust
<tangentcollision> Elive_user77_en: google, please use the google, it's more holy than any bible we know
<designPhlaw> faz: there should be an upgrade button in your settings menu
<Elive_user77_en> tangentcollision,  i do googles my friend most times lol
<toman_> My ubuntu Laptop wont connect online. It worked fine until yesterday. please help if you can.
<Elive_user77_en> problem is i cant ever find firefox from ce for this 1
<SammyF> toman_: uh uh
<SammyF> toman_: onboard ethernet, intel based?
<Nasra> I have a question guys....why when I go : start: run: cmd: ipconfig: my ip address is different from when I do whatismyip.com ....can you answer my question...I am little naive when it comes to computers.....thanks alot
<wiehan> does anyone know a good way to create a data cd from a audio playlist in ubuntu...
<toman_> sammyf yes, im on an eee pc 1000H
<ikonia> Nasra: your not using ubuntu
<ikonia> Nasra: your using windows, ask in ##windows
<faz> ikonia: how to >
<SammyF> toman_: Acer Aspire One here, same problem
<toman_> everything worked fine until yesterday just pluged it in and it worked now it wont connect im not even getting lights
<ikonia> faz: how to what ?
<toman_> SammyF really?
<faz> designPhlaw: where ?
<toman_> sammyf do you know how to fix it?
<Nasra> Ikonia ...how do I do this in ubuntu then?
<ikonia> Nasra: ifconfig
<Nasra> findout my ip address?
<quizme> does anybody have a script that slices up a big file into pieces and downloads each piece, checking the MD5 after it downloads and then reinitiating the downlod in case the MD5 hash doesn't match?
<ikonia> faz: trust the ubuntu packages, they offer the most compatible packages they can for the operating system
<ikonia> quizme: shouldn't be too hard to write
<SammyF> toman_: yep. reinstalled xubuntu yesterday on it, worked fine. Installed the updates, and then no wired connection anymore. and sorry, no. I don't have any solution. People here have been trying to help me for over an hour now, no chance :/
<ikonia> quizme: look at split
<SammyF> brb ... rebooting
<faz> ikonia: what should i do right now ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Nasra: Because the PC's local IP address is often for the local area network only, and the Internet router has a separate public IP address which is what whatsmyip.com will see
<toman_> i cant re-install ubuntu!
<ikonia> faz: nothing - trust the ubuntu developers
<jrib> quizme: how would it know the md5?
<Cube3D> XD
<Cube3D> lol
<faz> ikonia: ubuntu says my system is up to date
<lol> IDIOTS!!!
<ikonia> faz: then thats great
<ikonia> lol: what
<faz> but I ahve a problem with googleearth
<jrib> lol: please stay on-topic
<ikonia> faz: you're fine then
<Cube3D> nick lol
<quizme> jrib, there would have to be some communication between the remote server and local server
<Nasra> IntuitiveNipple: how do I find out my ip in using Ubuntu...what is the procedure ...I am new in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Nasra: ifconfig
<jrib> quizme: so you have access to both the server and client then?
<brunner> once libapache2-mod-php5 is installed, what additional steps do I have to take to get apache to execute php files with php?
<faz> ikonia: I've googled and find that i should upgrade my openssl
<Nasra> ikonia: when do I go in the terminal?
<ikonia> brunner: restart apache now - that sould be it
<vanrain> how I can make computer shutdown by itself when a system task end, such as, I want system turn off when system upgrade was finished
<toman_> sammyf https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/60165
<quizme> jrib: yeah i would assume so
<ikonia> faz: what version of ubuntu are you on
<ikonia> Nasra: now
<IntuitiveNipple> Nasra: From a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) run the command "ifconfig" and it will show you all the settings for the network interfaces, including any assigned IP addresses
<Nasra> ubuntu 804 LTS
<brunner> ikonia: oh, you're right.  It looked like it restarted apache when I installed that package, but I guess it hadn't.  thanks.
<faz> ikonia: 8.1
<marcos_> hi renew my qestion: how to install ubuntu 9.04 on a usb 4 GB for a mini-itx via c3
<Nasra> okay thanksalot
<ikonia> faz: then you are fine - you don't need to upgrade
<ikonia> brunner: cool
<jrib> !jaunty | marcos_
<ubottu> marcos_: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<btQuark> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/16430/
<Ryzzan> what's the best way to "uninstall" my unbuntu? any tip?
<jrib> quizme: I don't really understand the purpose
<Dr_willis> Ryzzan,  depends on what you want to do afterwards.. and how you installed it.
<brunner> Ryzzan: reformatting works pretty well
<brunner> in my experience.
<faz> googleearth is closing when I run it!! it just starts and ikonia: close
<quizme> jrib: i have a  faulty internet connection and i'm trying to download the Flex 4 sdk, 103 MB
<vanrain> repeat:  how I can make computer shutdown by itself when a system task end, such as, I want system turn off when system upgrade was finished
<Dr_willis> Ryzzan,  use a parittioniong tool.. delete parittions,  use windows rescue/system to restiore boot loader.
<brunner> Ryzzan: you could always use a large electromagnet, though
<ikonia> quizme: your md5's for partial files will not be useable for split files
<brunner> Ryzzan: if it's powerful enough
<toman_> someone please help i cant seem to get online with my ubuntu machine. everything worked until yesterday now nothing works.
<jrib> quizme: have you tried using rsync?
<brunner> toman_: ask a specific question
<laces12> hi
<tangentcollision> http://christianubuntu.blogspot.com/
<faz> ikonia: any idea?
<toman_> Brunner, until yesterday my internet worked. Now it dosent. No idea what the problem is.
<FlareFlare> !spam | tangentcollision
<ubottu> tangentcollision: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<vanrain> repeat:  how I can make computer shutdown by itself when a system task end, such as, I want system turn off when system upgrade was finished, shell script can do it? how?
<Nasra> ikonia: IntuitiveNipple: ...I got it....thanksalot......
<ikonia> faz: faz install the package googleearth-package
<brunner> toman_: have you checked to see if your network interface is connected to your LAN?
<tangentcollision> FlareFlare: in no way is that spam, I'm giving useful input in UCE that Elive requested
<brunner> toman_: that's where I'd start
<Nasra> I have another question:
<faz> ikonia: i installed the bin and run it
<brunner> toman_: you can do that using the ifconfig command
<vanrain> ok  nobody answer me  running
<Nasra> how do I forward a port # into my ubuntu ip?
<laces12> how do i change my nick?
<Dr_willis> vanrain,  write a little script that does the 2 commands..    one to upgrade then   the 'shutdown' or 'halt' command
<ikonia> faz: faz install the package googleearth-package
<FlareFlare> tangentcollision: Please Read the rules
<brunner> laces12: /nick newnick
<quizme> jrib: does that make sure files are the same?
<FlareFlare> laces12: #Freenode
<jrib> quizme: it does some sort of checksums, yes
<quizme> jrib: hmm that sounds like what i want
<SmileDay> What's package name for sound? I will "dpkg-reconfigure".
<vanrain> thx Dr_willis
<toman_> brunner, and after i run ifconfig then?
<SmileDay> Help me
<brunner> toman_: you'll want to decide what to do based on the output of ifconfig
<FlareFlare> !ask | SmileDay
<ubottu> SmileDay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<toman_> i get alot of infomation
<SmileDay> What's package name for sound? I will "dpkg-reconfigure".
<nivalis> Ryzzan, yes "ubuntu4ever" | dd of=/dev/sdX might be a fun way of uninstalling ubuntu?
<vanrain> but I need more details, how to write the script
<Elive_user77_en> Flareflame haveing fun yet?lol
<brunner> toman_: if you need help, paste the output into pastebin and paste the URL into this channel.  I will take a look for you.
<IntuitiveNipple> quizme: How about a download manager like http://projects.gnome.org/gwget/
<brunner> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dr_willis> vande,  a 2 line script.. one line does the upgrade command.. other does the halt command
<Nasra> intuitiveNipple | Ikonia: how do I forward a port # into my Ubuntu ip?
<bn43> hi is there a way to disble decryption of home directory?  I just want to see if this affects performance
<fearful> SmileDay: I don't understand, thats the command to reconfigure the dpkg, not sound.
<Dr_willis> vande,  if you want to get fancy put a #!/bin/bash at the start and make it executable
<ikonia> Nasra: you need to read your router documentation
<Flare183> Elive_user77_en: Sorry. I just got back, I was playing Metroid Prime Hunters
<toman_> brunner, i haven't changed anything on my machine, like I said everything worked well and it just stopped working. Ok I will have to transfer it to this machine via usb drive. Will you be here for a little while?
<Elive_user77_en> so you were having fun lol
<Flare183> Elive_user77_en: Yeap :)
<Nasra> ikonia: lost all documentation.....but is WRT54GP2 Router wireless g
<vanrain> maybe I must take spare time to learn shell
<brunner> toman_: I'm not sure how long I'll be here.  You're welcome to contact me at any of the IM services listed at chrisbrunner.com/contact if I'm no longer around.
<ikonia> Nasra: search the web for the manual then, #ubuntu doesn't provider router support
<vanrain> thx Dr_wills
<brunner> toman_: regardless, this is the only way I know of to troubleshoot your issue, so someone else would likely ask you to do the same thing
<toman_> brunner, fantastic thank you  it will only take a second, i just have to save it to usb then transfer here.
<Elive_user77_en> i see theres new ce sweet i had old 1 im tryn to get newer 1 woohoo
<brunner> toman_: okay
<SmileDay> Voice of part of sound.... After All setting value 0...
<ikonia> Elive_user77_en: can you please stop dicussing CE please
<Nasra> ikonia: last question ...the ip that I got throught ifconfig is that the one I use for forwarding?
<ikonia> Nasra: that's the one you forward to
<Elive_user77_en> yes master i thought ubuntu worked with all ubuntu soory i was mistaken
<Nasra> ok
<brunner> toman_: I take smoke breaks often, so that's probably what I'm up to if I don't respond right away... I'm about to take one now, btw
<Nasra> thanks alot ikonia
<fearful> I got a bad head ache :\
<SmileDay> lost the voice of sound. After all set-value 0...
<blackjak> is there anyone who is willing to help me setting my raling chipset wifi card to work?
<fearful> SmileDay, open the volume master double click the volume icon on the panel
<toman_> seems like I fixed it :D
<Nasra> you guys are great in assisting ppls here.....
<toman_> Brunner, seems like the problem is fixed.
<Flare183> Nasra: We try
<toman_> :) Thanks alot tho, I ran the command sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old and rebooted now everyting works.
<toman_> :)
<anika> hallo?
<Nasra> Flare183: I am new in Ubuntu 804LTS I like alot....and I am ready to say goodby to Windass
<mosimo> how can i cange the screen res for a user using ssh?
<anika> icq????????????????
<ikonia> mosimo: that's down to the terminal/ssh client
<ikonia> anika: what ?
<mosimo> kinda set it to an unsupported one and can now only ssh into the box
<Dr_willis> anika,  this is IRC - not icq.
<mosimo> using putty
<SmileDay> Sound is very good outputting to speaker. But... can not voice of sound.... after all set-value "Sound noting"
<fearful> Nasra nice decision:p we can help you all the way
<mosimo> just wonderng where the config file is that stores the current screen res, xorg + gnome
<Flare183> Nasra: hehe I know what you mean. (Note Please don't curse. :) Instead, call Windows, Winblows)
<ikonia> mosimo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fearful> SmileDay: I don't understand the voice of sound? Like a microphone
<Flare183> mosimo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fearful> lol
<Flare183> !lol | fearful
<ubottu> fearful: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<fearful> Windblows
<Dr_willis> mosimo,  under gnome a user can have their own 'custom res' setting..  but i dont know where its kept
<mosimo> that doesnt actually store the current set screen res though for each user does it?
<CRASH69> any easy way to install mumble 1.1.7 on 8.04 ?
<Flare183> fearful: I made it up; Windows = Winblows
<Dr_willis> mosimo,  no - xorg.conf does not.
<ikonia> mosimo: it's not per user
<SmileDay> fearful, voice in sound.
<ikonia> mosimo: it's a global setting
<fearful> Flare183, I know I found it funny :p
<fiftyone> brunner. ha im on my laptop again thank everyone who helped me
<Nasra> Flare183: Oops wrong key then....can you give me a site or book when I learn about commands and how to go about in Ubuntu?
<Nasra> thanks
<Flare183> Nasra: Sure Hold on
<Flare183> !bash | Nasra
<ubottu> Nasra: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ikonia> Nasra: http://www.tldp.org
<Nasra> graet !!! Wepa !
<fearful> SmileDay: I'm sorry I really do not understand your intentions
<fearful> SmileDay A microphone?
<brunner> fiftyone: excellent =]
<brunner> fiftyone: I know it can be difficult getting starting with linux
<SmileDay> fearful, no.... Voice of part of sound. sound(sound: SoundFiles, others)
<henaaque> hello
<naxa> hi! I've just updated to 8.10. how can i enable the logout replacement on panel? after installation a bulb came up and told me i can enable it, but i had logoff button turned off (wasn't on the panel) so it said to do it manually. i closed the bulb's dialog and after that the bulb disappeared... how can i manually use the logout button replacement?
<henaaque> i wanna know if i can do something similar to eyeos using ubuntu
<ikonia> eyeos ?
<fearful> SmileDay what application, like flash, vlc or what?
<quizme> wahts the opppposite of the split command?
<henaaque> ikonia, yes, its a distribution that permits you to create a cloud server
<jrib> quizme: cat
<ikonia> quizme: join ?
<henaaque> i wanna know if i can do something similar to eyeos using ubuntu
<ikonia> henaaque: what is eyeos ?
<mohan43u> Mates, someone please help me to convert this .flv file to avi? http://paste.ubuntu.com/118088/
<quizme> split makes files like xaa xab xac etc
<henaaque> look at this site: http://www.eyeos.com/
<quizme> how do you join them back again if you ahve 10,000 files ?
<SmileDay> oh... whiteflag.
<Jer-oh-me> Hi, I am having difficulty mounting a removable media player on Hardy, and the support pages didn't seem to help.
<jrib> quizme: cat...
<ikonia> mohan43u: check the warning "unsupported video codec" - you don't have a way to read it to convert it
<tiredbones> I'm trying to backup my home directory, but for some reason I can get around .gvfs. I'm using dar with the option -P to exclude it. dosen't work. any solution?
<quizme> jrib i'm gonna have 10,000 arguments to cat though
<fearful> henaaque I've never worked on it but I found a tutorial that might be of help
<ikonia> henaaque: there are options for web / word wide web client acess in ubuntu but they are not easy to setup in the same way as eyeos
<bn43> hi does anyone know how to disable decryption on home drive?
<jrib> quizme: do you know how to glob?
<wakata> hiĂ
<fearful> henaaque: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing_eyeos_debian_etch
<quizme> jrib: no :(
<henaaque> fearful, thank you
<quizme> jrib: cat x* ?
<jrib> quizme: you probably want to glob, yeah :)
<OrEvA_> how do I run syslinux after installing
<fearful> henaaque: No problem, just never used it can't really help much.
<quizme> jrib: that will preserve the  correct order?
<jrib> quizme: maybe?  check
<boaty> I am trying to get my Logitech Quickcam express to work in skype or camorama. I have read the ubuntu webcam page which says it should be automatic. When I do lsusb it recognises it. I also tested it in skype and that freezes the whole computer. I have seen the thread with the LD preload and tried it. Still no luck. Any other suggestions? Thank you
<islan_k> hey, I'm having a bit of a complex problem, can't even figure out how to google it
<sammyF> boaty: I know it's not much help, but my quckcam express WAS recognized automatically. Checked whether it works in windows?
<bn43> hi does anyone know how to disable decryption on home drive?
<mohan43u> ikonia: they are asking to compile from svn.. is there any other way?
<ikonia> bn43: it's not enabled by default
<boaty> It works it windoze.
<sammyF> boaty: oh... and I'm assuming you're using either 8.04 or 8.10 here
<ikonia> mohan43u: who is "they"
<quizme> jrib yah it does ;)
<boaty> 8.10
<sammyF> boaty: very weird
<mohan43u> in mplayer's mailing list..
<kreino> help, how to re-enable Recent Documents?
<islan_k> my windows comp died, so I was trying to use an Ubuntu Live CD to backup some of the files before a reinstall, but it kept on giving me "logical errors" with no end in sight
<islan_k> I feel that if I did an fsck it could fix it, but I can't seem to get to a command prompt
<kreino> help, how to re-enable Recent Documents or to enable Trash?
<ikonia> mohan43u: if the codec in ubuntu is too early, no
<sammyF> boaty: only video input you have? maybe you're using a different device than the quickcam
<bn43> ikonia: when I loaded intrepid it asked if I wanted to encrypt home drive and I said yes
<jrib> quizme: yea, as long as you don't want to sort numerically it should work (but this is default split behavior)
<ikonia> islan_k: sounds like your disk is dead
<islan_k> nooooo!
<ikonia> islan_k: if windows is dead and ubuntu is moaning - your disk is probably having a problem
<mohan43u> ikonia: Check this link, http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/mplayer-users/2007-August/068709.html,
<boaty> I have the pc setup to my tv using a monitor cable. But that is output not input.
<sammyF> boaty: indeed
<blah34> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<tiredbones> I tried to remove file .gvfs, but I told that it is busy. What programs use that file?
<sammyF> boaty: what did you setup in the multimedia panel for video input?
<ikonia> mohan43u: that's a poor response, but the version of mplayer shipped with ubuntu 8.10 is quite old, so he could be right
<islan_k> is there any diagnostic program I can run from the cd drive that could tell me for sure?
<boaty> only thought is that it is perhaps just too old
<ikonia> usser: depends on what the damage is
<mohan43u> ikonia: I'm getting this same error in ffmpeg also? is it a libavc problem?
<ikonia> usser: smart is always a good check
<ikonia> mohan43u: that's the codec - so probably
<sammyF> boaty: please write the name of the person you're talking to. it's getting rather messy to answer otherwise ;)
<marc> gyges
<sammyF> boaty, when you go to system->Preferences->Multimedia System Selector in the second tab, what's in video input?
<boaty> samyF. ok thank you for that guidance
<OrEvA_> how do I run syslinux after installing
<chazco> Can anyone suggest which is likely to have the best results for a live system which has issues with 8.*? Using 7.10 or 9.04?
<ikonia> chazco: neither
<ikonia> chazco: fix the issue with 8.X
<kreino> Your account has expired; please contact your system administrator
<kreino> su: Authentication failure
<kreino>  <--- how to solve it?
<chazco> ikonia - Wifi issues which go way beyond me, so doubtful that i could
<ikonia> kreino: contact your system administrator
<sammyF> boaty: oh ... And most irc clients have name completion with TAB :)
<ikonia> chazco: is this the WPA stuff ?
<boaty> sammyF. I have done System>Preferences and do not see mulitmedia selector
<chazco> ikonia - Yep, the bug report didnt help. Also having a few other issues with 8.10 too
<ubuntistas> iam upgradin to kubuntu 4.2 and the kde windows manger says the the update is not authenticated any clue?
<ikonia> chazco: have you updated the bug report - and followed up with the package maintainer
<ikonia> chazco: speaking to the guy who is fixing the bug is a great start
<sammyF> boaty: "Multimedia System Selector" actually. YOu're using an english version of ubuntu or another language?
<islan_k> so ikonia, do you think it is the hard drive?
<doubletoker> I need some help, do I want linux-restricted-module installed?
<tiredbones> I'm trying to backup my home directory, but for some reason I can get around .gvfs. I'm using dar with the option -P or -X to exclude it. dosen't work. any solution?
<marc1453> hello, can someone help a novice with finding Windoze shares and mounting them in Ubuntu?  I want to start using Ubuntu instead of Windows for my system, but all the rest of the computers here run windows and have shared drives I need to access
<ikonia> islan_k: I've no idea, I'm not sat at your disk, but if both windows and linux think there is a hard disk problem - it's a common fault
<doubletoker> I want stuff like php, mysql and the like, earlier
<islan_k> thanks
<boaty> SAMMYF: using English version. Nothing that vagues looks like that
<ikonia> marc1453: a good start is calling it "windows" not "windoze"
<bn43> is there a way for me to remove an ubunt install and start afresh on a dual boot(xp) install
<marc1453> it's an os..
<ikonia> bn43: re-install over the top
<tiredbones> I'm trying to backup my home directory, but for some reason I can get around a permission denied on file .gvfs. I'm using dar with the option -P or -X to exclude it. dosen't work. any solution?
<sammyF> boaty: oops ... THAT is weird
<ikonia> marc1453: windoze is not an OS, it's called "windows"
<mohan43u> ikonia: thanks for the help.. I you can, kindly tell to the mplayer package maintainer to release newer version..
<lorenzosu> How to see environment variables in ubuntu?
<marc1453> oh, sorry
<mohan43u> ikonia: :)
<ikonia> mohan43u: pardon, say that again please
<ikonia> mohan43u: didn't follow that
<mohan43u> ikonia: thanks for the help.. I you can, kindly tell to the mplayer package maintainer to release newer version..
<marc1453> I am very frustrated with MS Windows XP at the  moment... nasty virus.  I have had enough
<doubletoker> can someone give me the link on ubuntu for lamp
<bn43> I want to install lxde - that requires ubuntu-mini, which I have downloaded - what do I have to look out for?
<ikonia> mohan43u: I've logged a requet already to have the mplayer version updated in 8.10
<chazco> ikonia - Not much I could add to the bug thats not already listed, but will look into it. If not though, 7.10 is still supported i think, so probably better option than 9.04?
<marc1453> I am running of the xubuntu live CD at the moment
<erUSUL> !lamp | doubletoker
<ubottu> doubletoker: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> chazco: 7.10 is supported yes
<marc1453> very nice
<mohan43u> ikonia: thanks..
<doubletoker> ty
<marc1453>  but I need to access the Windows shares on the network
<Prabz> doubletoker, http://joeabiraad.com/linuxunix/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-710-linuxapachemysqlphp/100
<ikonia> marc1453: samba will allow that
<ikonia> Prabz: is he using ubuntu 7.10 ?
<chazco> ikonia - Ok, if it comes to it i'll go with 7.10. Thanks... trying to find out about the wifi power bug and the shutdown bug too
<Prabz> ikonia, it works on all 7.10 and later
<marc1453> I gathered that, but I am having a hard time figuring out how to 1) find the drives and 2) mount them.  I went through the man pages, but I know very little about configing it
<ikonia> doubletoker: you need to install the following packages 1.) apache2 2.) libapache2-mod-php5 3.) mysql-server
<marc1453> wondering if someone knows of a tutorial or some suggestions.
<spaceBARbarian> how do you install a font in ubuntu /
<ikonia> marc1453: system menu - then "connect to" menu
<marc1453> ikonia: I gave that a shot
<marc1453> ikonia: \\computer\sharename does not appear to work?
<marc1453> ikonia: I try again
<mushmouse> when i minimize anything it disapears, how do it get it back?
<ikonia> marc1453: you don't put in \
<ikonia> marc1453: in the Server put in the server name - not \\servername
<sammyF> boaty: you probably missed it, but I sent you a private message :)
<BNegetive1> Hi all
<letalis> spaceBARbarian: fontypython works nice for that
<ikonia> marc1453: in the share nam, put in the share name, not \sharename
<kreino> ikonia, how to contact administartor?
<gick> hi
<anom01y> how do I find out why my computer keeps crashing during the night ?
<sammyF> boaty: can you pastebin what you have in your system>preferences menu, okease?
<BNegetive1> how i can add language to type in?
<anom01y> is there a log file or something I can read ?
<tiredbones> Dose anyone here use DAR to backup to a CD?
<BNegetive1> i Installed Russian Ubuntu but cant type inRussian in it...
<erUSUL> anom01y: /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages etc
<sammyF> BNegetive1: add the language you need in System->Administration->Language Support
<marc1453> ikonia: the machine is 192.168.0.8 (aka zaphod) and the shared folder is music
<BNegetive1> i added there all the langueges that i need but i cant type in it how i change the language?
<mirak> how to list a modules options ?
<ikonia> marc1453: so put the server as 192.168.0.8 and the share as music
<erUSUL> marc1453: Places>Network>Windows Network does not show it either ?
<mushmouse> i'm a new ubuntu user and i need a little help
<marc1453> ikonia: I know I am doing something worng
<erUSUL> mirak: modinfo
<kejava> mirak: modinfo <module_name>
<marc1453> ikonia: 1 sec, I try something
<mirak> thanks all
<SmileDay> Where is sounds output charge package?
<marc1453> ikonia: think I figured it out... there is no network ;-)
 * erUSUL o.0
<mushmouse> can anyone help?
<erUSUL> !ask | mushmouse
<ubottu> mushmouse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<marc1453> ikonia: I am using xubuntu.  The network browser must not be installed (xubuntu is the one configured for older hardware, they must have left that one out)
<mushmouse> ok, when i minimize anything its disapears
<lorenzosu> How can I find out if an environment variable exists, and possibly create/modify it?
<ikonia> marc1453: ahhh xubuntu
<ikonia> marc1453: that makes more sense, I don't know about the xfce layout off the top of my head, but people in #xubuntu will
<lonng> ping
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: type "env2 that will list all variables defined
<sammy> can I not put an apt:// link in the ubuntu community documentation?
<BNegetive> so can someone help me with the languages?
<erUSUL> mushmouse: if you do alt + tab they do not appear either?
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: "env"
<marc1453> thanks, will do.  Much appreciate the help... you made me realize me mistake (and in the process made me feel less the fool ... because it just ain't there)
<aboSamoor> I am trying to add a local apt mirror I can open the folders using firefox, while apt-get give me 403 error ?
<lorenzosu> erUSUL: Thanks.
<sammy> I answered my own question, no, only http https ftp and file are supported as configured.
<nrune> any xfs experts?
<lorenzosu> How to creat/modify and evnironment variable?
<mushmouse> erUSUL: they do appear when i do alt+tab
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: just assing a nw content and export it
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: export VAR=whatever
<BNegetive> can someone help me instaal more languages to the key board that i can type? =\
<erUSUL> mushmouse: you have to add a "window list" applet to your pannel right click on it and choose add to panel
<jiffe20> anyone gotten video streaming out to work from vlc correctly?  I am getting it to stream, but after a second it becomes very distorted
<jiffe20> it is very distorted in the local vlc player
<nrune> I believe that xfs defrag was running when the system lost power, on reboot the hard drive has been running solid for last 2 hrs.
<mushmouse> erUSUL: thanks that works
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: if you want it to be permanent add that to bashrc or .profile or /etc/environment depending on your needs
<erUSUL> mushmouse: no problem
<SmileDay> help ca-ceftificates configuration
<SmileDay> help ca-ceftificates configuration I want defuld(?) value.
<lorenzosu> erUSUL: Thanks
<finer_recliner> can someone help me: i just installed 8.10, but when i log in, GNOME doesnt load. the mouse works, but not the keyboard
<shad_> any body can tell me how to install sound driver for amd without net
<SmileDay> help ca-ceftificates configuration
<Guest60770> ola alguem poderia me ajuda a fazer funcionar o microfone no msn?
<blackjak> guys does anyone know why when I press ctrl and a letter in the terminal it starts to write in other language
<blackjak> this is happening while I'm pressing the ctrl key
<erUSUL> !pt | Guest60770
<ubottu> Guest60770: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nrune> Anyone know about xfs issues?  Help
<juan__> hola
<benc> I've installed the eclipse package. How can I know in which folder ubuntu installed it?
<erUSUL> !es | juan__
<ubottu> juan__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dlstyley> I can't get a USB mouse working proper in Intrepid.  right mouse click works, but nothing else (pointer doesn't move, left click nothing).  "xinput test" shows that all buttons work
<Guest60770> brigadão
<erUSUL> benc: dpkg -L packagename
<Myrtti> benc: if you installed it with package management, you don't particularly need to know where it's installed to though
<tlchack5> how can i tell which distro xubuntu is? (i.e. dapper, feisty,hardy, etc)
<benc>  Myrtti: I'm trying to install flexBuilder for linux and it requires the root eclipse folder
<ubuntistas> how can i uninstall completely kubuntu?
<blackjak> I can not press ctrl+ C in the terminal
<Uldtot> Hello. I need someone who can help me with "webmin" when i try to install "vsftpd"  i have to select j/n  (yes or no)   how to select in Shell Command?
<erUSUL> !webmin | Uldtot
<ubottu> Uldtot: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Uldtot> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<erUSUL> !puregnome | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<lonng> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<lonng> ioooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<zeralda> i cant use my webcam
<Uldtot> Thank you. I try that, wehn i find out hwo to install it. remotly lol _D
<keystr0k> any idea why "recordmydesktop" puts my Xorg process over 100% cpu usage ?
<tlchack5> anybody know how to tell what distro an OS is? (i.e. hardy, dapper, fiesty, etc) ... sorry im new to linux
<erUSUL> !version | tlchack5
<ubottu> tlchack5: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<keystr0k> I cannot get ANY desktop recording software to work...  xvidcap only records a split second... recordmydesktop and istanbul crash pretty quickly.
<zeralda> my webcam does not work
<erUSUL> !webcam | zeralda
<ubottu> zeralda: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<zeralda> any idea
<dlstyley> anyone have suggestions on my usb mouse problem
<tlchack5> thank you
<keystr0k> using Compiz (tried without... same problems)
<erUSUL> keystr0k: becouse it is recording your desktop ? ;P
<benc>  erUSUL: thanks
<dipset> hi guys, is it possible to copy your ubuntu kernel configurations to gentoo, and if so could someone tell me how?
<freegoo> ki
<erUSUL> dipset: copy the config file /boot/config-2.6.27-11-generic or whatever version
<tlchack5> ok... this is gunna sound bad.. how do i open a shell?
<keystr0k> erUSUL, huh? heh.
<erUSUL> dipset: but keep in mind that the ubuntu 8like the gentoo) kernel is patched so if you want the exact same results you have to copy the kernel sources too
<keystr0k> erUSUL, recordmydesktop won't even let me move it's control window... I haven't even started recording and that one creams my xorg process
<dipset> erUSUL: how do i copy the kernel sources?
<erUSUL> keystr0k: well i'm sorry i've never used the program so dunno if its normal or hat is happening
<Uldtot> erUSUL > i want to try ebox. i looked at the link the bot posted :) and when i enter "sudo apt-get install “^ebox-.*” "  i get "E: Kunne ikke finde pakken “^ebox-.*”"    (could not find... bla bla bla)... how to install ?
<erUSUL> dipset: install them in ubuntu you get them tared up in /usr/src/
<ronny> hi
<erUSUL> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): the eBox platform - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.99-0ubuntu11 (intrepid), package size 293 kB, installed size 2324 kB
<shad_> erUSUL, how i install sound and video codecs for my ubuntu 8.04 without apt-get
<keystr0k> erUSUL, have you used xvidcap ?
<ronny> im im search of a reasonable MUA thats cappable of imap + mail filtering, any sugestion for lean tools?
<erUSUL> Uldtot: it should be there itr is in universe
<tlchack5> !shell |tlchack5
<ubottu> tlchack5, please see my private message
<erUSUL> shad_: sound drivers are installed by default with the kernel... if sound is no working you should find out why
<zeralda> i just installed ubunu now and the sound is too lower
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<OriWB_> Can somebody please help me understand instructions on the internet for how to get my scanner to work? its all there, i just am not sure exactly how to do it.
<Uldtot> erUSUL > okay thank you.
<zeralda> wht should i do
<erUSUL> Uldtot: no problem
<dlstyley> usb mouse anyone?  it does work under XP
<shad_> erUSUL, i know but movie player need some codecs which i want to install without apt-get
<mlalkaka> hi everyone. is there a way to manage/configure bridge interfaces using NetworkManager?
<erUSUL> dlstyley: happens since upgrade to intrepid? or is fresh install?
<erUSUL> shad_: w32codecs ?
<boaty> I have discovered my webcam is not automatically support: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech. ID - 046d:0920. It says: After compilation of the module using [spca5xx] . As I am a bit new to this. I am not sure what this means. Thanks
<sveinung> Is there a way to publish html scripts on the internet?
<WebcamWonder> Quick question, how do I check my swap size?
<erUSUL> mlalkaka: no that i know of... better use /etc/network/interfaces
<dlstyley> happened since I swapped mice and then swapped back.  was having a bunch of trouble.  turned out that then mouse I was using was causing probs (an old serial mouse).  Now I switched back to usb but no joy.
<erUSUL> WebcamWonder: «free» on terminla
<mlalkaka> erUSUL: ok thanks. i just thought i'd check before manually editing interfaces
<WebcamWonder> erUSUL, Cool, thanks
<ubuntistas> how can i completely remove kde-desktop and its programs?
<shad_> erUSUL, my system doesnot show resolution more than 800 X 600
<dlstyley> part of the problem is I can't make heads or tails of this new hal/xinput stuff compared to old xorg.conf
<sveinung> does any one now about a way to publish html scripts on the internet?
<ubuntistas> also switch user doesn't appear in panel when i i just installed kubuntu
<ikonia> sveinung: thats not an ubuntu support question
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | sveinung
<ubottu> sveinung: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> dlstyley: neither do I :| glad my mouse just works ...
<ikonia> sveinung: researh "websites"
<Uldtot> erUSUL >found out hwo to install it. now i get the problem , i cannot press yes or not to allow the install. is there any way to make webmin accept Y and N ?
<erUSUL> !reolution | shad_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reolution
<erUSUL> !resolution | shad_
<ubottu> shad_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dlstyley> my new xorg.conf has no mention of a mouse.  should it?
<erUSUL> dlstyley: newer xservers do not need xorg.conf but will follow it if one is present
<ubuntistas> how can i completely remove kde-desktop and its programs?
<ubuntistas> also switch user doesn't appear in panel when i i just installed kubuntu
<OriWB_> Can someone please look at something for me, and help me understand it?
<erUSUL> dlstyley: so if you add a mouse section they will "abey" it and not use autoconfiguration
<erUSUL> ubuntistas: already told you
<ubuntistas> my pc froze
<erUSUL> !anyone | OriWB_
<ubottu> OriWB_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubuntistas> erUSUL
<erUSUL> !puregnome | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<ubuntistas> all this line?
<dlstyley> its like the mouse is recognized (based on lsusb, xinput, etc.) but it isn't "set" to be the pointer.  when I run "xinput set-ponter", I get a "BadDevice" error
<erUSUL> ubuntistas: that's what the factoid says
<Swammy> Sorry all. I am trying to have my OSX86 partition boot on the grub boot menu. My problem is I cannot figure out what root to boot it in in the boot/grub/menu.lst If you have a second could you look at this image and tell me if my partitions are correct? http://i40.tinypic.com/102p5dj.png
<OriWB_> To EVERYONE: there are instructions to replace several words in a file to others. But my file isn't exactly like the way i understood it. Can someone hep me?
<ZipmaO> Hi, I'm having a problem getting php mail function to work on my ubuntu web server. Someone's got a hunch?
<erUSUL> OriWB_: how is your file like?
<jiffe20> any idea why my page up/down buttons stopped working all of a sudden ?
<jiffe20> grr, they're using the arrow keys instead
<OriWB_> erUSUL:can i send it to you directly?
<erUSUL> !pastebin | OriWB_
<ubottu> OriWB_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jiffe20> even with numlock on
<jiffe20> is that a hardware issue or an OS issue?
<OriWB_> erUSUL: i dont know how to do that...
<erUSUL> OriWB_: just copy and paste in that page a portion of your file then give here the url
<ubuntistas> erUSUL my switch user doesn't appear in panel any clue?
<erUSUL> OriWB_: also what do you want to search replace?
<erUSUL> ubuntistas: nope
<ubuntistas> i press reload but nothing
<ZipmaO> Someone know's how to configure a mail server to send mails through isp:s smtp server? Which server doesn't matter.
<gnu_d> Hi, I can't make the webcamera to work, it's Z-Star webcam, I'm on Hardy Heron, is there any way to make it work ? - btw, dmesg gives me: "[14944.524442] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-generic/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: VIDIOCMCAPTURE: invalid format (7)".
<OriWB_> urUSUL: did you get it?
<OriWB_> urUSUL: i dont think so...
<OriWB_> urUSUL: what do i type in the poster?
<gartral> hello, can anyone recommend an audio recorderr that isnt as advanced as audacity?
<gnu_d> Hey, help me, I have to fix this computer.
<b0xer> which is the bist distro of linux servers?
<erUSUL> !offtopic | b0xer
<ubottu> b0xer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<OriWB_> urUSUL: did you get it now?
<erUSUL> OriWB_: whatever you want
<erUSUL> OriWB_: you have to post here the url
<WebcamWonder> gardar: arecord on commandline?
<Ari> Hey folks, I'm installing ubuntu for the first time, and after a point the install seems to stop running - the screen just goes blank.  I am installing on a T20 thinkpad laptop.  Any suggestions?
<gartral> WebcamWonder: were you talking too me? gardar isnt in the list
<WebcamWonder> gartral: Oh, sorry. Yeah that was for you
<WebcamWonder> Ari: If you let it run for a couple of minutes, it should come back
<gnu_d> Come on, please about my webcam.
<NeoDragon> Hi, this might not be the right place to ask, but is there a program I can install on Ubuntu Hardy to enable touchscreen capabilities on a Tablet PC such as the Fujitsu LifeBook U810?
<milkncat> Just downloaded ubuntu 8.10 dvd iso. Can't install cause of my raid system which is a bios raid of 2 200mb hdd. is there a way to make ubuntu recognize this?
<WebcamWonder> !webcam | gnu_d
<ubottu> gnu_d: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<WebcamWonder> !raid | milkncat
<ubottu> milkncat: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<milkncat> WebcamWonder thank you
<gartral> WebcamWonder: no worries, thats what the TAB key is for (webc{TAB}= WebcamWonder) but ontotopic: i would prefer one othe a GUI fronend
<OriWB_> erUSUL: shoot i gtg. thanx foroffering to help, and sorry forbeing annoying
<WebcamWonder> gartral: I know tab completion. And apparently gardar is on the tab completion, that is how I got that nick
<SoulSeek> anybody use getcertify4less for linux+ ?
<gartral> ohh.. i missed his name
<chawarma> Flash player doesn't work good on linux comparing with windows, the videos of youtube are slow, I installed the .deb flash player from the official web site of adobe
<WebcamWonder> gartral: There is a built-in soundrecorder, I haven't tried it
<SoulSeek> (I can say I was referred)
<WebcamWonder> chawarma: Yes. It is a known issue. Since Flash is closed source, we cannot do anything about it, other than recommending Flash PLayer 10
<Redragon> I really did not want to have to come in here and bother you folks with my ineptitude. But it seems I have nowhere left to go.
<chawarma> ok
<WebcamWonder> Redragon: That is fine. This is what we are here for
<martin__> :)
<Redragon> I am trying to install a piece of software. I have already extracted the file, but cannot seem to install the package beyond that.
<jrib> Redragon: be more specific...
<WebcamWonder> Redragon: What software are you installing? If you are installing on already in the repos, please give preference to those first
<martin__> Redragon,  make a script downloading in the web the file that you newed
<martin__> ande put the extencion
<martin__> :)
<Ari> Thank you webcamwonder.  Also our bios is password-protected.  We have disabled that to see if there's different behavior (this is the T20).
<Redragon> I downloaded the software from http://www.wwmkr.com/
<sulumar> can anyone tell me how i can associate the teamspeak protokol with the corresponding application in firefox
<Redragon> using firefox it downloaded to my desktop
<Evilrick> I got a problem with 8.04 HH, as of a few weeks ago my removable media stopped automounting. MMC cards USB disks and the CD rom drive. I can still mount them manually with sudo mount so its not a hardware issue. If I log into Gnome as root then the automounting works. I have checked my settings in gconf-editor and the settings in my user administration tool. Any Ideas? here are my subsystem...
<Evilrick> ...logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/117863/
<WebcamWonder> Redragon: What is this software?
<Redragon> I extracted the file and now have 5 seperate files on my desktop, none of which seem to indicate instructions.
<jrib> Redragon: if you trust the source, double click on the .deb...
<WebcamWonder> !find wwmkr
<ubottu> Package/file wwmkr does not exist in intrepid
<Rhapsody> Argh. I need the GIMP to whirl part of an image for me. It'll quite happily do this. To the centre of the image. I need it to do this at the bottom righr corner. How do I make it do this?
<angeliunis_> WHO CAN HELP WITH LINUX UBUNTU??
<jrib> angeliunis_: please just ask your question (without the caps)
<Redragon> It is software for creating projects. I personally am a writer. The software is designed to help with the novel writing process. Just thought I would give it a look.
<NeoDragon> I don't want to be a bother, but I could not find anything helpful elsewhere, is there a program I can install on Ubuntu Hardy to enable touchscreen capabilities on a Tablet PC such as the Fujitsu LifeBook U810? I would like to install Hardy on it.
<WebcamWonder> Redragon: Just double click on the corresponding .dev
<angeliunis_> Someone in private can help with Linux Ubuntu? I have troubles with my external hard drive.
<gnu_d> I did everything in the link, the webcamera is still not functioning.
<WebcamWonder> Redragon: The _all.deb
<jrib> !ask |
<ubottu> : Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> angeliunis_: ^
<martin__> ~~~~*
<Redragon> I will do that. Give me a moment
<jiffe21> anyone have any idea why my numpad doesn't work anymore?  it is controlling the mouse now
<martin__> Evilrick,  what you mean
<Cpudan80> jiffe20: Yes, mouse keys
<gnu_d> jiffe21: press shift + numlock
<tlchack5> im trying to install tuxguitar and when i download it i get this .bin file, what do i do with it?
<Cpudan80> jiffe20: Settings --> Prefs --> Keyboard --> Mouse Keys --> uncheck the box
<WebcamWonder> !find tuxguitar
<ubottu> Found: tuxguitar, tuxguitar-alsa, tuxguitar-fluidsynth, tuxguitar-jsa, tuxguitar-oss
<WebcamWonder> tlchack5: sudo aptitude install tuxguitar, on terminal should install it
<Evilrick> martin__: mean when I plug in media it doesnt appear on my desktop as it normally used to.
<tlchack5> thank you
<Ari> Webcamwonder, how long should I give it before it comes back?
<jiffe21> ah, good deal
<WebcamWonder> Ari: Is the hdd wokring? And the CD-ROM?
<vizpal>  has joined #ubuntu
<Ari> no, neither is working.
<martin__> Evilrick,  What tipe off media you plug in
<gnu_d> I reloaded the gspca kernel module, but still I can't see video ?
<gnu_d> why ?
<NFischer> is there a possibility to boot without wifi drivers? interpid is giving me a kernel anic and i think the villain is my wifi card..
<jrib> angeliunis_: please do not pm me.  Just ask your question in this channel.  If someone can help you, they will
<oCean__> Redragon: I don't know if you've already succeeded to install (got disco for a minute) but I find wwmkr-qt in repo
<fow> gnu_d, what kernel version?
<angeliunis_> sorry soryy jrib
<Evilrick> martin__: any media, cdrom, mmc card usb disk. does not mount any of them anymore
<gnu_d> fow: 2.6.24-16-generic
<martin__> u know this line in your console
<angeliunis_> Someone in private can help with Linux Ubuntu? I have troubles with my external hard drive. Please private
<martin__> Evilrick,  /dev/input/event0
<jrib> angeliunis_: ugh.  ASK YOUR QUESTION
<oCean__> Redragon: since wwmkr has dependencies on gambas2, The easies way to install would be "sudo apt-get install wwmkr-qt"
<fow> angeliunis_, why private?
<gnu_d> fow: what to do now ?
<angeliunis_> dont u see quationmark???
<martin__> sudo nano gedit /~~* and _(_ Abour Evilrick
<Num83rGuy> My network and sound stopped working today when I turned on my computer, yet the live CD works and I do not remember changing any settings.
<erUSUL> !pm | angeliunis_
<ubottu> angeliunis_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<fow> gnu_d, no clue
<jrib> angeliunis_: just state what the problem is
<martin__> sudo or nano whatever
<gnu_d> fow: why did you ask me the kernel version then ?
<fow> gnu_d, I know that with 2.6.28 gspca behaves differently, as some drivers have been merged into the kernel and the rest don't compile
<Bloc> hey
<fow> gnu_d, with .24 though, I don't think I had any trouble
<gnu_d> fow: so, I recompile shoud work ?
<sara_> In evolution is there any way of running filters on the inbox? like telling the programme to "move all messages from the inbox to these folders, like you would with new mail"
<fow> gnu_d, try .26 maybe? I know .26 works properly
<Bloc> german ubuntu channel code pls
<oCean__> !de | Bloc
<ubottu> Bloc: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Evilrick> martin__: Sorry, I dont understand.
<martin__> MAKE A FOLDER
<Bloc> thanks
<martin__> sara
<erUSUL> sara_: in the message menu there are options to make filters a rules
<sara_> i made the filters for incomming mail
<NeoDragon> Is there touch screen capability for tablet PC's or is there a separate package I will need to download from the repos?
<letalis> is there anything in gnome that would work well for a program flowcharting software?
<gnu_d> fow: I have Hardy, I haven't updated the distro, I cant find .26 kernel, where to find it ?
<Bloc>  /join #ubuntu-de
<eitreach> I'm trying to make usb work with virtualbox binary, but I can't seem to get it to work. Any suggestions?
<erUSUL> sara_: mine work as expected
<Bloc> sorry ;-)
<letalis> eitreach: is it the sun version or the free version?
<erUSUL> eitreach: ask in #vbox
<martin__> all are stings men think about the lines open the file wen report ass a text mode and modific the value too correct labels too work Evilrick
<eitreach> letalis: the version downloaded from sun's own site.
<martin__> :)
<DasEi> eitreach:a quest for virtualbox, but you need the prop. version of their homepage, free for personal use
<Num83rGuy> My network and sound stopped working today when I turned on my computer, yet the live CD works and I do not remember changing any settings.
<letalis> eitreach: the device works best if its disabled in linux for the guest oerating system to have full access to it.
<|hashbang|> !seen
<Evilrick> martin__: sorry but I cannot understand your english.
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<eitreach> letalis: how do I do that?
<bartmon> hey guys. anyone know of a good benchmark suite? Google offers a few but i don't know which is ok...
<letalis> usually you have to specify the devies in advance and let vbox take over control of them while the vm is in use
<martin__> well I try :)
<eitreach> right..
<letalis> vm handles it, but you have to specify what in the usb configuration of vbox as to what it will take over
<Num83rGuy> photronix has one
<eitreach> letalis: the filters thing?
<letalis> like a printer available to vbox usually becomes inacessible to the host system, (im assuming linux in this case)
<letalis> yes
<eitreach> alright. so I mark the devices that I want to use with vb?
<letalis> yes
<uski> hello; i would like to use packages fro, jaunty in intrepid, is that possible? how? thanks. (i'm having huge issues with pulseaudio and people reported the issues to be fixed by using more recent packages)
<letalis> when the vm is in use the host will more than likely lose access to them
<bartmon> Num83rGuy: Yes, i guess i'll just use that suite since phoronix is quite a credible site
<letalis> devices dont like to fight with two osses on the usb bus at the same time and they rarely play nice if both have access to it at the same time
<WebcamWonder> uski: It is possible but not recommended as other packages might depend on an older version, and you might end up with broken packages
<Mez> hey, anyone know how to stop SSH hanging when I leave it idle? I know putty has an option to do that (the timeout option) but I cant seem to find the config option to do it in my ssh config on ubuntu
<letalis> back to my question what would work well as a program flowcharting software in gnome?
<ktebit> what's the named designation of ubuntu 8.10? feisty?
<letalis> anyone got any ideas?
<uski> WebcamWonder, i see; thanks. Is there a way to use a bluetooth headset that "just works"? preferably avoiding using pulseaudio
<WebcamWonder> !intrepid | ktebit
<ubottu> ktebit: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<bartmon> Mez: i think keep-alive isn't available
<erUSUL> letalis: oo.org draw; dia; venerable xfig ?
<WebcamWonder> uski: I don't know. I have never worked with bluetooth before
<letalis> cool ty erUSUL
<uski> WebcamWonder, ty
<fiftyone> hello, anyone use opera here?
<letalis> im learning c and i figure that drawing a flowchart for programs first will help me keep it together while i code it.
<Mez> bartmon: I'm pretty sure it is, somewhere :D
<fiftyone> i'm wondering if it is just me or does the opera install not include a launcher?
<angeliunis_> opera sucks get firefox fiftyone
<WebcamWonder> fiftyone: ALT + F2 -> opera, see if that fires up opera
<WebcamWonder> !language | angeliunis_
<ubottu> angeliunis_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IntuitiveNipple> letalis: See dia
<sara_> thanks
<til-hips> bonjour   bonjour
<letalis> okay :)
<zelda> are you serious? sucks is a bad word?
<erUSUL> !who | sara_
<ubottu> sara_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cell> hi there
<bartmon> Mez: a quick google search http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/02/03/keeping-ssh-sessions-alive/
<zelda> get a life man. It was an opinion
<angeliunis_> zelda i agree, its not!
<til-hips> i am paumé !!!
<gnu_d> fow: is this package ok>
<gnu_d> kernel-image-2.6.27-7-generic-di ?
<WebcamWonder> !fr | til-hips
<ubottu> til-hips: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<stefg> s/sucks/creates_a_vacuum
<anom01y> anyone know how to format a usb stick from xfce ?
<zelda> !abuse | WebcamWonder
<ubottu> WebcamWonder: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fow> gnu_d, sure
<WebcamWonder> zelda: Excuse me?
<sara_> erUSUL thanks
<Rizha> heloo i have troble with video card ati HD 4670, display erro with that card.. did someone can help resolv the problem
<Redragon> I apologize for my absence. Were you suggesting I download the debian version of wwmkr?
<Mez> bartmon: I'll look, but just found TCPKeepAlive
<NeoDragon> Is there touch screen capability for tablet PC's or is there a separate package I will need to download from the repos?
<fow> anom01y, I'd just use the shell
<gnu_d> fow: but is it ok to install Intrepid pkg on Hardy ?
<WebcamWonder> Redragon: If there is a debian version available, yes, it is recommended over compiling from source
<fow> gnu_d, why not just update?
<NeoDragon> in xfce install gparted and you can format a usb stick from with gparted
<anom01y> fow,  format: command not found
<oCean__> Redragon: wwmkr-qt is in the repos.
<fow> anom01y, what filesystem do you want to format the stick as?
<anom01y> gparted ahh yes
<gnu_d> gnu_d: cause this internet source is slow.
<anom01y> vfat
<Redragon> Is it okay to run use the debian version while running hardy heron?
<oCean__> Redragon: so use next command to install, it will also resolve the gambas dependencies: "sudo apt-get install wwmkr-qt"
<tanky_> hi all
<stefg> anom01y: this ain't DOS :-)
<fow> anom01y, mkfs.vfat /dev/sd??
<anom01y> ok
<anom01y> that works
<fow> anom01y, I think you need dosfstools though
<pietrubens> hello
<anom01y> how do I determine where is the stick located in /dev ?
<fow> where ?? were wildcards
<pietrubens> i have opera 9.63, windows vista (i know, it's not ubuntu, but maybe someone can shed a light?), and i want to know how to change a backgroundpicture at the "dial-up" screen, instead of having to install a totally new skin
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | pietrubens
<ubottu> pietrubens: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<WebcamWonder> anom01y: sudo fdisk -l, should list you all the partitions
<zelda> get gparted, it will do the same thing
<ZX-Martin> hi all
<NeoDragon> yes just get gparted from the repos it's alot easier
<IntuitiveNipple> anom01y: You can look at the sym-links: ls -l /dev/disk/by-id
<DjViper1> anyone know how to fix ndiswrapper?
<chawarma> We can't make a partitions with gparted unless we use a live CD, true ?
<anom01y> ahh yes gparted is nice
<juvenil> a
<anom01y> thanks all my probs are solved..
<WebcamWonder> chawarma: You cannot resize active partitions without using LiveCD
<zelda> no you can.
<chawarma> ok
<Evilrick> I got a problem with 8.04 HH, as of a few weeks ago my removable media stopped automounting. MMC cards USB disks and the CD rom drive. I can still mount them manually with sudo mount so its not a hardware issue. If I log into Gnome as root then the automounting works. I have checked my settings in gconf-editor and the settings in my user administration tool. Any Ideas? here are my subsystem...
<Evilrick> ...logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/117863/
<nite_johnboy> What is the default .PDF reader that installs with Intrepid Ibex ? ?
<WebcamWonder> nite_johnboy: envice
<oCean__> nite_johnboy: evince
<erUSUL> nite_johnboy: evince
 * erUSUL gg
<WebcamWonder> Oops, yeah sorry. That was a bad typo
<nite_johnboy> WebcamWonder; THanks much - using Okular - and couldn't remember what default app was - thanks.
<ivo> does someone have ideas on improving security of .desktop files?
<ivo> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18028/ what about this?
<Num83rGuy> Can any one help me fix my network and sound?
<WebcamWonder> Num83rGuy: Could you give us more info?
<Num83rGuy> sure ether net card uses forceeth driver sount is intel ich
<alucardromero> Hello, everybody! :)
<fiftyone> WebcamWonder thanks alot.
<alucardromero> Would anybody happen to know a fix for the firefox/flash/no sound issue for Intrepid?
<alucardromero> Videos work great... MySpace, YouTube, and any other video site.  Just lacking sound.
<WebcamWonder> fiftyone: If it works from ALT+F2, you can add a launcher to the menu by right click on it, end editing , and adding it manually
<Num83rGuy> I am running the live cd right now and am having a bit of toruble finding the hardware spicifics. sorry.
<binarymutant> alucardromero, most of the time if you restart firefox, or  kill it, it works
<oCean__> alucardromero: what flash plugin? flashplugin-nonfree?
<IntuitiveNipple> ivo: when I first saw the issue on LWM I thought the solution should be the file must be executable, but it would be nice to have a shebang line there in that case
<alucardromero> No, the one from adobe.com
<WebcamWonder> Num83rGuy: lspci, to get a list of all PCI based hardware, that should help you nail which cards you are running
<fiftyone> webcamwonder, i have a related question. how do i find the code to launch a program if I want to create a custtom launcher or something. Forexample, the trash can, i want to create a custom launcher for trashcan how do i know what the command is to launch it...
<Out_Cold> aren't they the same flash plugin?
<oCean__> alucardromero: the 'flashplugin-nonfree' in the repos is Adobe's.
<WebcamWonder> fiftyone: You want one on the desktop? Nautilus has an option (hidden) for that
<oCean__> alucardromero: Using the one from the repos, is fine on video and sound (for me)
<alucardromero> Yeah, I know that.  But would it matter if it was from the adobe site or from the repositories?
<erUSUL> fiftyone: you can add a trash can to your desktop via gconf-editor
<ivo> IntuitiveNipple: I think it should be executable only if it's not in /usr/share/applications
<oCean__> alucardromero: don't know, the one from the repos works for me. Intrepid / ff 3.0.6
<alucardromero> Okay, I'll see if I can't switch them out.
<Num83rGuy>  nVidia Corporation MCP51 AC97 Audio Control for sound and nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller
<alucardromero> Thank you for the help, I'll let you know how it turns out.
<ivo> IntuitiveNipple: that will save a lot of re-packaging ;)
<DjViper1> hi can anyone help me with ndiswrapper and broadcom 4306rev02 ?
<IntuitiveNipple> ivo: The thing is, the 'x' permission usualyl infers the file is directly executable. In the case of a .desktop, without a shebang line, it won't be.
<erUSUL> DjViper1: you should be using native b43 driver
<DjViper1> erUSUL: doesnt work
<erUSUL> DjViper1: did you installed b43-fwcutter ?
<DjViper1> no
<trigoman> Hell guys I'm a looking for a way to interact with GConf-Editor in Ubuntu. So far I've found GConf--. Is that the right way to go?
<AETE_KRAOUD> join #python
<NeoDragon> Is there touch screen capability for tablet PC's or is there a separate package I will need to download from the repos?
<gartral> how do i record wit arecord?
<fiftyone> just me or is the chat unusually slow today?
<nite_johnboy> Is Okular PDF reader the default .pdf reader in the KDE version of Ibex ? ?
<erUSUL> DjViper1: ... well no wonder it does not work...
<AETE_KRAOUD> hi
<erUSUL> DjViper1: install the package (needs inet connection)
<Num83rGuy> I am not certain what happened I turned om the computer this morning and no net no sound.
<WebcamWonder> erUSUL: Quick question. Do you remember if the Hardware Drivers in Intrepid installs b43-fwcutter?
<DjViper1> erUSUL: which pkg?
<erUSUL> DjViper1: b43-fwcutter
<erUSUL> WebcamWonder: no; i dunno i do not have a broadcom card
<nickrud> Num83rGuy, start by looking in /var/log/dmesg ; see if some hardware wasn't recognized properly
<IntuitiveNipple> ivo: Do you now which executable Gnome would need on the shebang line? I'm not sure... possibly nautilus?
<ivo> IntuitiveNipple: I think the code that executes .desktop files is not in nautilus executable, it's in a library. Possibly libnautilus (if there is), but I'm not sure.
<martin__> ooo
<DjViper1> erUSUL: okay, installing it now
<IntuitiveNipple> ivo: might be worth finding out and posting an example on the brainstorm page showing how it could work
<chawarma> what I have to install to read the .flv files under Ubuntu ?
<ivo> ok, I'll try
<^cicciuzzo^> Un Saluto a tutti «  #ubuntu » [Þrison-ßreak][§cript]       
<^cicciuzzo^> ÇÏÅØøØø
<letalis> chawarma: one of the gstreamer plugin sets supports is
<^cicciuzzo^> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<letalis> it
<martin__> att any one can tell me how a grab a video off my desktop any on
<letalis> because totem has a youtube plugin
<Pilot_51> How do I prevent nvidia-settings from re-adding MetaModes that I removed?
<^cicciuzzo^> !
<sirhc_> can anyone help me out... trying to set up an ATI USB remote
<DasEi> sirhc_:?? kind of device ?
<bubba> im looking for a command line program that mirror a file structure on an external driver whilst just updating changed files
<Num83rGuy> nicrud: the logs show that everything loaded fine.
<oCean__> bubba: guess rsync is capable of that.
<chawarma> ok thanks letalis
<bubba> rsync is just the program im out for! thanks
<Bodsda> Hi, i have a folder full of 20 .flv files, how can i turn them all into .mp3's prefferebly with ffmpeg in 'one' command?
<sirhc_> ATI remote wonder model# 5000023600
<mirak> hi
<nickrud> Num83rGuy, have you checked /var/log/syslog ?
<sirhc_> my research shows many have gotten them to work but i can't seem to duplicate their results...
<gartral> how do i record wit arecord?
<Num83rGuy> nicrud: Actually I checked the logs first thing and could not see any thing wrong So I believe I updated something that is causing the problem.
<NFischer> !nopaste
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopaste
<mirak> I have a problem with a dvb card ir receiver . The probleme is that the IR is on /dev/input/event5 have a handler like this H: Handlers=kbd event5 . I don't want it bound to keyboards keys, this is not ok of course
<s0u][ight> hello where does ubuntu heep the downloaded (to upgrade) packages?
<s0u][ight> keep*
<zash> Can someone help me with dovecot + maildir?
<oCean__> s0u][ight: /var/cache/apt/archives I think is what you're looking for?
<zash> I don't get new mail into my inbox after changing to maildirs
<s0u][ight> oCean__, yep :D
<limpc> hey. anyone here solve the video flickering issue with ati cards and compiz?
<limpc> when i playback video it flickers like crazy.  opengl screensavers as well
<alucardromero> oCean__: Did the recommended fix for Flash and no cigar.
<kejava> tomorrow i plan to setup an ubuntu pc at a client's site.  they've given me a proxy.pac file which i know works fine with firefox.  i want synaptic to work for them too.  can that same proxy.pac file be used in synaptic's network preferences?
<alucardromero> Does Firefox have a default sound device setting that I could peek at?
<kejava> more ... i've read that adding export http_proxy="http://some_address.com/proxy.pac" to .bashrc may be the only way to get proxy support in synaptic
<martin__> any can help whit that >>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117863/
<oCean__> alucardromero: too bad. Since it works for me (and lots of others) it's probably not the plugin that fails.
<bigbrovar> kejava: nope go to settings/preferences.network
<mirak> is there a way to unload all modules of a device ? modprobe says they are in use, I can't find the good way to unload them
<[OES]> Hi All.  How can I turn on passive mode fo FTP
<kejava> bigbrovar: can one enter the proxy.pac file there?  or does it have to be an actual server address?
<IntuitiveNipple> kejava: Yes, using export http_proxy=... in the log-in session that synaptic runs from will do it
<fatbrain> how do I create a new admin account on my ubuntu server?
<job> hi
<bigbrovar> kejava> nope the protocol should be like proxy.someproxyaddress port=  3128 (or what ever proxy port u use )
<Dat1> Hello, I want to delete a user that I don't recognize.  Under "User Settings", I see the user that I want to delete, but the delete button is not highlighted, and the unlock button is not highlighted either.  How can I delete a user then?
<wintermu1e> hello. is there a thing in ubuntu thats like expose in mac? like when you bring the mouse to a hot area (top left corner) it changes desktop etc
<bigbrovar> kejava> i live behind a proxy so i should know
<job> I have this error :Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name. when I tried to install programs from the synaptic. Could anybody help me solve it please..
<gg1234> hey guys
<oCean__> fatbrain: "adduser" command
<IntuitiveNipple> kejava: See this article: http://www.robgolding.com/index.php/2008/11/24/ubuntu-and-the-university-of-nottinghams-proxy/
<Out_Cold> Dat1, if you don't have admin privileges you can not unlock the users
<kejava> IntuitiveNipple, bigbrovar: thanks, i'll try both methods
<fatbrain> oCean__: ok, do I add the newly created user to some group as well?
<limpc> anyone here solve the video flickering issue with ati cards and compiz?  when i playback video it flickers like crazy.  opengl screensavers as well
<gg1234> I need help doing a partition, I am currently running the Ubuntu 8.10 CD and I have windows installed please PM me
<Dat1> ﻿Out_Cold: It's my machine
<Dat1> ﻿Out_Cold: I have root password
<oCean__> [OES]: on ftp command line? type "pa" on "ftp>" prompt
<Out_Cold> Dat1, try pressing the greyed out unlock button
<Jockeo> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10. When starting FireFox it is maximized so it overlaps the Ubuntu top and bottom panels (with the menu, system tray etc.). Also, the FireFox window doesn't have the standard window borders (it is chromeless). How can i fix this?
<Dat1> ﻿Out_Cold: Nothing
<[OES]> Thanks oCean__
<gg1234> can someone help me?
<carpii> Jockeo, try hitting F11, maybe its in fullscreen mode?
<kejava> IntuitiveNipple: great link.  exactly what i was looking for :)
<Dat1> ﻿Out_Cold:  I fear I've been hacked..
<bigbrovar> kejava> cli command to use proxy u have to add export http_proxy=http://someproxyaddress: port number
<Dat1> but there must be a way to remove the user if I have root pass
<gg1234> need installation help
<oCean__> fatbrain: the "adduser" is interactive. It wil (default) add the newuser to a primary group (with same name as the new user) like: "newuser" in group "newuser"
<[OES]> oCean__  It ried this  root@de007277:/# "pa" on "ftp>"
<[OES]> bash: pa: command not found
<job> Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name.
<job> Could anybody help me solving that error?
<circusbred> -bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long
<circusbred> :(
<Out_Cold> Dat1, that may be the case, you should be checking firestarter for traffic reports.
<job> I'm running Ubuntu 8.10
<oCean__> [OES]: my instruction were for commandline ftp, not graphical. On commandline ftp (e.g. started with "ftp" or "ncftp") you would be able to enter "pa" as a command, once having started "ftp"
<Dat1> ﻿Out_Cold: When I run "sudo userdel username"  I get "user doesn't exist"
<bigbrovar> job> are u behind a proxy server ..seems like a wrong proxy server address
<Jockeo> bigbrovar: Thanks for helping. This is very strange. It was not in fullscreen mode, but if I changed it to fullscreen mode and then changed it back, it looked normal. But when restarting FireFox it looks strange again.
<[OES]> Sorry im new and dont understand
<oCean__> [OES]: for example "ftp hostname" would open an ftp 'shell' to the specified host
<see_plusplus> Whats is the difference between Ubuntu server 8.04 and 8.10? What does "LTS" mean vs. non "LTS"?
<job> I don't know exactly but I set the connecttion option to 'Directly connect to the internet'
<gg1234> Need help doing a partion. Ubuntu recognizes my NTFS partitions in "My Computer" but in the instalation it thinks that the hard drive has no partions. However it does recognize my other hard drive that is partioned into  winXP and a pure data only partion. Please help.
<carpii> long term support
<[OES]> Ok ill go have a read
<[OES]> Thank you
<oCean__> [OES]: at that point, and after entering your login credentials, your prompt changes into something like "ftp>"
<bigbrovar> Jockeo> i guess am missing something but what exactly is the problem
<Jockeo> see_plusplus: 8.10 is a newer version. However, 8.04 has "Long Time Support" (LTS) wich is good for some users.
<fatbrain> oCean__: yes, I noticed, but the new user isn't allowed to run sudo commands.
<[OES]> Am running as root
<oCean__> fatbrain: for that, the new user should be added to the 'admin' group
<see_plusplus> Jockeo, sooo...whats the difference? Why would anyone get 8.04 if 8.10 is better?
<gg1234> can some one PM me so they can help me with my problem?
<zash> I cant access new mail with dovecot after changing to maildirs, where did i fail?
<oCean__> [OES]: it is never wise to run 'as root'. You can run commands 'sudo' when necessary
<gartral> gg1234: what is your problem?
<Jockeo> bigbrovar: If you want to you can login using view-only VNC. Or I can try to explain it here.
<see_plusplus> bot?
<see_plusplus> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gg1234> Need help doing a partion. Ubuntu recognizes my NTFS partitions in "My Computer" but in the instalation it thinks that the hard drive has no partions. However it does recognize my other hard drive that is partioned into  winXP and a pure data only partion. Please help.
<usser> see_plusplus, stability
<job> bigvrovar> I don't know exactly but I set the connecttion option to 'Directly connect to the internet'
<see_plusplus> usser, 8.04 is more stable, then?
<usser> see_plusplus, support, lts is supported for 3 years, while normal releases get 1 year support
<nickrud> see_plusplus, best for large installations; the desktop is supported for a long time
<usser> see_plusplus, definetely
<see_plusplus> usser, which one would be more secure? also - I was referring to the server...thanks!
<bigbrovar> job> if your are behind a proxy the setting to connect directly is a bad idea ..
<fatbrain> oCean__: thanks
<usser> see_plusplus, if i were to choose i'd pick 8.04
<oCean__> fatbrain: glad to be of some help :)
<job> bigvrovar> hmm.. How to know if I'm behind a proxy or not..?
<gartral> gg1234: restrat your computer with the disk in the cdrom, and use the partition manager from the live OS too shrink your NTFS drive and add room for the new partition
<gartral> restart*
<bigbrovar> job> ask your network admin?
<Hyty_087> ciao
<job> bigbrovar> But I didn't have to key in any username or password before connecting to the internet..
<job> bigbrovar> that error causes the installation of programs to fail.
<bigbrovar> job> some proxy dont need authentication ..
<job> bigbrovar> i see.
<job> bigbrovar> but if I'm behind a proxy and I select the connection option to 'directly connect to the internet' then I should not be able to get on line, right?
<job> bigbrovar> yet I'm here.
<thedoor_> join #css
<carpii> if the proxy doesnt require authentication, then its just olike having a direct connection
<martin__> cp help
<susan> .
<alwayssleepy> hi all, quick question: how do i disable the annoying system beep on ubuntu, and also can i run beryl on a VM?
<job> "Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name." Anybody has any idea about this? Please help..
<Jockeo> bigbrovar: Thanks for helping me (and that you help others). I finally fixed it. I pressed F11 twice (to get the normal window), unmaximized, changed the window size and closed FireFox. Now it opens normally. (I don not know if the other mode was some strange mode or an actual bug, but it was not a normal maximized mode).
<sam_> thanks Jockeo, I had the same problem, now it's fixed ;]
<job> "Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name." Anybody has any idea about this? Please help..
<Out_Cold> Jockeo, i get that occasionally too, where the window wrap has disappeared
<job> "Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name." Anybody has any idea about this? Please help.. I tried to google it, no use.
<Jockeo> sam_ and Out_Cold: Do you know the reason? Have you googled for it? Maybe we should file a bug?
<Jockeo> (I googled but couldn't find it)
<blackjak> hi guys
<sam_> I did googled it too... nothing find =[
<blackjak> what this does it mean  :
<blackjak>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Out_Cold> i didn't know... it's easier for me to press f-11 twice than try that... i usually use lynx though.
<oCean__> blackjak: use "sudo" running apt / aptitude / dpkg etc
<Jockeo> blackjak: If you install software using Synaptic and "Add/Remove" at the same time, close one of the windows.
<sirhc_> can anyone help me out... trying to set up an ATI USB remote model 5000023600 using gnome-lirc-properties
<sam_> are you guys using compiz ? maybe Firefox is glitching because of that
<job> "Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name. andale32.exe: No such file or directory" What dose this mean?
<blackjak> 10x it was the synaptics
<bigbrovar> job> can u pastebin the content of less /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Jockeo> sam_: Is compiz included in the standard install? If it's not, then I don't use it.
<kroisis> can anybody send me to an example of "dpkg-preconfigure" or "dpkg-configure" sending parameters to ipmasq without needing to be interactive? I've been googling it to death, no luck.
<sam_> it's not
<Jockeo> blackjak: np.
<job> bigbrova> I'll try. Thanks :-)
<Dat1> Can anyone else help me try to delete this user?
<job> bigbrova> but what is pastebin?
<carandraug> Dat1: userdel ?
<beast_> Dat1:  Can't you just remove them from /etc/passwd?
<Titan8990> Dat1, its usually custommary to just lock the user account with:   sudo passwd -l USER
<oCean__> !pastebin | job
<ubottu> job: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Titan8990> Dat1, I recommend against beat_'s suggestion
<Dat1> Thanks guys, I'll try those things
<G-Bleezy> Hey where can i check to see if Ubuntu will work with my motherboard??
<Titan8990> Dat1, but if you did you would also want to remove from /etc/shaddow and /etc/group
<Out_Cold> Dat1, you tried deluser 'user'?
<bigbrovar> oCean_: thanks
<Schuenemann> how do I stop apache?
<Dat1> ﻿Out_Cold: yes
<cell> hi there, i wonder it that, is there any addon or program images or .iso's on the ubuntu.com? i didnt find yet. :(  Can anybody send all link to my pm?
<oCean__> !hcl | G-Bleezy
<ubottu> G-Bleezy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Titan8990> Schuenemann, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<blackjak> guys I need gtk+-2.0  However there are so many packets with similar name in the Synaptics.Which should I choose?
<arvind_khadri> hi what was the bug reporting tool that had made its way into Ubuntu...
<G-Bleezy> thank you ocean
<Titan8990> cell, what kind of program images?
<job> Thanks oCean__
<carandraug> Dat1: there's a command to delete users. It's called userdel. Run "userdel user_login"
<Schuenemann> Titan8990,  I still see the default page at localhost
<Titan8990> Schuenemann, ps aux | grep apache
<Dat1> ﻿carandraug: thanks I'll try it
<Titan8990> Schuenemann, kill the PID of the apache proccesses
<jrib> blackjak: you already have it
<thechris> when attempting to reboot, i get garbled text and the computer seems to hang
<thechris> flashing garbled text
<job> bigbrova> I can't find the file 'apt.conf' in  /etc/apt/
<qcjn> hi, i ve installed a puppy in /puppy410 and made the changes in grub. It worked, but when i got out, saved the files to hda3 and now my mouse won<t work anymore under ubuntu
<Elda> Weeee my laptop is now set up using Win7/Ubuntu dualboot
<arvind_khadri> job, its sources.list i guess you are talking about
<Schuenemann> Titan8990,  it worked this time. Can you tell me which directory it reads files from?
<cell> Titan8990, may be language pakage or especially english dictionary program. because i use limited internet.
<qcjn> so i ve erase everything in /puppy410 but it desn t do the trick
<darthanubis> whats the current stable kernel for ubuntu? Are we -12 yet or still -11?
<Titan8990> Schuenemann, the default configdir is: /etc/apache2
<Schuenemann> Titan8990,  I put a html file in /usr/share/apache2/default-site/ but I get a 404 error
<job> arvind_khadri> I have this error "Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name.andale32.exe: No such file or directory"
<Titan8990> Schuenemann, each vhost file will define the it's own rootdir for serving files
<Elda> I am curious though, how come in setting my laptop up when I tried to define the partitions, how come it would not allow me to alter the partition with Win 7 installed? In that the first time I tried installing I tried to use the option where it shrunk the win 7 partition, and just dedicated the rest to linux.  Instead I had to format my entire partition and then go back and divide it into Windows 7, Ubuntu, and swap by hand
<IntuitiveNipple> job: try a search for the bad entry using: grep -n '8080' /etc/apt/*
<G-Bleezy> does anyone know if this motherboard should work with Ubuntu:  ASRock A780G
<Elda> Okay Im thinking that got cut off... at what point did it?
<Titan8990> Schuenemann, by default, its always somewhere in /var/www
<LostChain> can anyone help me install xmms
<bigbrovar> job> now check /settings/preference/network in synaptic and set it to direct internet
<anxiolytic> Is it possible to stop Rhythmbox from indexing? Right now it's working fine but it's indexing my entire hard drive. Very annoying.. I want to cancel/stop it and just select specific folders
<arvind_khadri> job, googled about it?
<cell> hhere iis so complex :S
<job> bigbrova> I did that. I did google it too. No good.
<Schuenemann> Titan8990,  ahh, there it is. There is the same html in that dir, that confused me
<Schuenemann> Titan8990,  thanks
<Titan8990> Schuenemann, you really should do some research on apache and consider joining the apache channel
<Titan8990> Schuenemann, np
<LostChain> no matter what program i install on ubuntu i get stop errors when i do a make
<Schuenemann> Titan8990,  yeah, I've used tomcat, but never apache alone
<w00w> video problem with flash content any solution?
<job> bigbrova> Please tell me first how to talk to you guys one by one. Say.. How to talk to just one of you at a time..
<CRASH69> how can I have mumble 1.1.7 on ubuntu 8.04?
<blackjak> Guys how do I do that ? No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<blackjak> > Please install (or upgrade to) GTK+ 2.6.0, at least.
<job> bigbrova> I don't know even how to do that :p
<LostChain> i got that error too
<LostChain> you need glib too
<LostChain> and then glib tells you that you need gettext
<bigbrovar> did check /settings/preference/network in synaptic and set it to direct internet under synaptic
<LostChain> and then gettext says it cant install
<paganini> Hey all, I've encountered a really weird shell-script problem involving $PPID. Something has broken since an upgrade in the last few eeks, and I can't figure out what it is.
<jrib> blackjak: tell us what you are compiling
<paganini> Someone give me a PM if you'
<paganini> re interested
<LostChain> its an endless cycle
<sam_> Does anybody knows is the ubuntu 9.04 version seems stable at the time ?
<jrib> LostChain: why are you using make to install things...?
<Elda> sam_, probably not
<redvamp128> CRASH69:  There appears to be a package of mumble I found it on packages- so it should be in synaptic package manger - I did find this link Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- mumble <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mumble&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=all&amp;section=all>
<sam_> Elda, okay =s
<LostChain> well thats what the install document says
<Myrtti> !jaunty | sam_
<letalis> sam_: its rare an os in beta is stable enough for main system use
<ubottu> sam_: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<LostChain> ./configure
<LostChain> then make
<LostChain> then make install
<darthanubis> sam_, you'll get the same reply until it no longer beta
<gartral> ok, ive picked up gg1234's problem, but the partioner doesnt recognise his second drive
<FloodBot2> LostChain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> LostChain: why are you not using the repositories?
<wolter> hi
<wolter> how can i see which is the latest nvidia driver?
<ndo> Hi guys. Euhm, a little question here.. Any advises on which editor to use to edit VBScript? ;)
<wolter> i need 180.29 ..
<LostChain> i dunno...what is that
<job> IntuitiveNipple> I got this message after "grep -n '8080' /etc/apt/*" ===> "grep: /etc/apt/secring.gpg: Permission denied grep: /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg: Permission denied"
<wolter> !who | LostChain
<ubottu> LostChain: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LostChain> ok
<jrib> LostChain: in general, you never download and compile things to install them on ubuntu.  You use the APT to install software from the repositories.  Some frontends for APT are Add/Remove and Administration -> Synaptic in your menus
<paganini> Man when did ubottu get to be such a self absorbed jackass? Its talking almost as much as everyone else put together!
<paganini> It's, that is
<tiger3723> allo
<ScottG489> Whenever i try to increase the size of my movie it just increases the windows size not the actual picture. Im using mplayer.
<arvind_khadri> !ohmy | paganini
<ubottu> paganini: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<ScottG489> Help?
<LostChain> jrib: ok i will try that, but i am unsure how to do that
<jrib> !synaptic | LostChain
<ubottu> LostChain: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Myrtti> paganini: it's a bot.
<paganini> I know Myrtti
<redvamp128> CRASH69:  did you get my link or is it lost in the messages? Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- mumble <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mumble&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=all&amp;section=all>
<paganini> it's just talking a lot more than it used to
<jrib> LostChain: it should be a very very very rare thing for you to need to compile anything on ubuntu
 * paganini hasn't been in for a while
<paganini> cos everything has been running smoothly :)
<ndo> So, noone here is familiar with VBScript? :)
<letalis> paganini: honestly this is one of the more freindly linux communities that i have seen.
<letalis> *friendly
<job> IntuitiveNipple>I tried grep -n '8080' /etc/apt/* but still got no news..
<vigo> ndo: I know a little Basic, and played with VB stuff for a while
<gajop> i've got a script i want to be run at startup, (like other daemons), how do I do that?
<Cassetti> Hello everyone!
<mobo> Can someone in here help a linux noob out with a networking problem?
<letalis> i Cassetti
<gajop> it doesn't seem bum detects it, even though it's in /etc/init.d/
<letalis> hi
<paganini> latelis, I've been in the community since 5.04, so I'm familiar with the friendliness. Like I said, just noticing that the bot is... more talkative
<LostChain> i am confused with this synaptic pakage manager
<LostChain> how do i use it
<ndo> vigo: Hi man, any advise on which editor would be good for it?
<gajop> LostChain: what do you want to do with it?
<LostChain> install xmms
<bigbrovar> job> try asking .. seems to me you are behind a network proxy
<Cassetti> Anyone able to offer some help with getting permissions to access my home directory on my ubuntu 7.04 from this live-cd intrepid ibex?
<letalis> LostChain: goto a terminal ad type: sudo apt-get install xmms
<Cassetti> I need to copy my home directory to a thumb drive, want to do a clean install of intrepid ibex
<letalis> that would actually be aster
<letalis> faster
<vigo> ndo: I like gEdit, but for that stuff I use Notepad+
<LostChain> Cassetti: have you tried logging on as root
<njs_> My screen resolution won't go above 800x600, but I've seen in do 1280x1024 elsewhere. Anybody have any ideas?
<CRASH69> redvamp128: the 8.04 hardy repository (even backports) only have 1.1.3, and when I enable the jaunty repository I get this http://pastebin.com/m64794afe
<Cassetti> I'm running a live cd
<jrib> LostChain: did you read the link ubottu  gave you?
<bigbrovar> job> that problem usually comes up when wget tries to download msfonts through post 80 which as been blocked by a proxy server
<Led_Zeppelin> Trying to install kde4 for Ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy). When I login to Kde4 session, I get a blank screen. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<Cassetti> i don't know how to
<alwayssleepy> sorry to reask how do you disable system sound in linux, it makes a loud beep everytime i shutdonw
<paganini> anyway, anyone have any idea why echo $PPID > /var/run/appname.pid in a bash shellscript stores the wrong PPID?
<job> bigbrovar> Possibly. But last time I connect to the internet in this room there was nothing like this..
<alwayssleepy> and it scares me
<bigbrovar> job> i mean port 80 not post 80
<mun> hi
<vigo> ndo? Notetab is a free and open source editor, text, java, VB, HTML and more
<alwayssleepy> mun hi
<job> bigbrovar> Yes. It said something about msfonts too.
<mun> in shell script, how do i check if a directory, e.g., /foo exists in an if statement?
<Cassetti> Anyone able to help or is there another channel for that
<gajop> LostChain: you should just go to the synaptic manager, it will ask you for sudo password, give it, then just type xmms2 and install it
<LostChain> letalis: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<LostChain> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bigbrovar> job> where are u browsing from a school or at home
<Cassetti> Lost chain - are you running an update?
<njs_> My screen res won't go above 800x600
<gajop> LostChain: close synaptic package manager if you're installing it from terminal
<LostChain> no
<ndo> vigo: okay, ty, just was looking for something that would show correct highlighting :) ill try this one
<rdw200169> mun, in the bash man page, they list all the tests you can do... the tests include things like if a file exists, etc...
<gajop> LostChain: only one package-related application can be opet at any one time
<letalis> LostChain: probably because synaptic is still open
<job> bigbrovar> I have never had this problem before until I tried to get videos played in youtube and I tried to solve problems concerning Flash player plugins
<Led_Zeppelin> mun: test -f /foo
<thechris> so, anyone able to reboot their computer?
<vigo> nod: here is the URL ,http://www.notetab.com/...it is buy Fookes and works great
<letalis> LostChain: you cant use apt-get while another package manager is running
<LostChain> yup that was it
<mun> thanks
<redvamp128> CRASH69:  I did find 1.1.5 for hardy though I don't know how you can get 1.1.6 at getdeb.net Application Information - Mumble <http://www.getdeb.net/app/Mumble>
<LostChain> sybaptic was open
<mobo> Got an odd problem here... connected to my school's wireless network a while back, named wireless.txstate.edu. I am back at home now on my wireless network, and I am trying to communicate with another box on the same network. I can obviously get online, but I seem to have some intranet networking errors...when I try to ping my second client (mythbox) I get this "mobo@entropy:~$ ping mythbox
<mobo> PING mythbox.wireless.txstate.edu (208.69.36.132) 56(84) bytes of data.
<mobo> 64 bytes from hit-nxdomain.opendns.com (208.69.36.132): icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=52.4 ms" ....so it looks like my PC (entropy) is tryiing to lookup the hostname mythbox using my router, using opendns, but I see the txstate wireless stuff in there, and I'm unsure why it is even appearing
<FloodBot2> mobo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elementz> could somebody pls help me compiling this: http://www.hitl.washington.edu/artoolkit/documentation/usersetup.htm#comp_linux?
<elementz> i get the following error message when running make http://pastebin.com/f4a54fc69
<vigo> ndo: That one is highly configurable
<elementz> sry, i messed up the first link:  http://www.hitl.washington.edu/artoolkit/documentation/usersetup.htm#comp_linux
<bigbrovar> job> i get it too when am tryign to install flash plugins or msfonts .. but am behind a proxy server .. that is why am suggesting that u could be behind a proxy server without knowing it
<redvamp128> CRASH69:  you should be able to get the .deb from getdeb for 1.1.5 of mumble but I don't know how you would get the 1.1.6- here is the link for 1.1.5 Application Information - Mumble <http://www.getdeb.net/app/Mumble>
<CRASH69> redvamp128: 1.1.5 should be enough, but is ok to install from there?
<job> bigbrovar> I get your point. What's puzzling is that I always connect to the internet from this place and there has never been this problem before until today.
<letalis> elementz: looks like the linkage.h file is missing from linux/
<ndo> vigo: normally for scripting on win i use notepad++, but for some reason i dont liked it for VBScript, and i was searching for something pretty simple. Something that is used exactly for VBScripting.:)
<vigo> Why do websites know that I am in Destin Florida and how can or do I change that , it is annoying.
<elementz> letalis: ok, so where could i find that? any ideas?
<redvamp128> CRASH69:  I have installed a few here and there from getdeb with no issues mostly games though that are not in the repositories.
<LostChain> i got this error when installing xmms
<LostChain> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<LostChain> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<LostChain> is only available from another source
<LostChain> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<FloodBot2> LostChain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<letalis> elementz: gime a sec
<job> bigbrovar> I've just installed the XCHAT too. And installing XCHAT gave me that very same error message.
<elementz> letalis: k
<bigbrovar> job> do u install flash program everyday
<ardchoille> LostChain: try audacious, it looks like xmms and uses xmms skins
<nite_johnboy> I just installed iTunes 8 with Wine  but can not find icon to start app - any idea's ? ?
<job> bigbrovar> No.. :p
<vigo> ndo: oh ok,,look at FSF directory
<LostChain> ok
<quibbler> LostChain: the package is xmms2
<letalis> letalis: let me see if i have that header file on my system though even if i find one of that name it may not be the one its looking for you may want to read the documentation or talk to the people on their forums relating to that
<bigbrovar> job> then u are behind a proxy .. i use xchat too and it wont connect till i set my proxy parameters
<ardchoille> I loved xmms but didn't like xmms2
<CRASH69> great redvamp128I will give it a try
<nite_johnboy> Looked in Wine folder already and can not find icon in there either.
<letalis> elementz: i found it in the linux source headers
<ndo> vigo: okay, ty:)
<letalis> is that linux folder its pointing to a symlink?
<job> bigbrovar> hmm.. I don't get much of what you told me.. But thanks a lot anyway. :) I'm quite a newbie.
<Led_Zeppelin> Trying to install kde4 for Ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy). When I login to Kde4 session, I get a blank screen. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<bigbrovar> job> some programs like firefox have automatic proxy config so there can work behind proxy
<vigo> ndo: I am happy if I helped.
<nite_johnboy> Is there a good alternative linux app to use with an ipod or iTouch player ? ?
<ardchoille> Led_Zeppelin: ask in #kubuntu
<Led_Zeppelin> #kubuntu
<Auctionedllama> Does anyone know how to a get a SIID Soundwave 7/1 card working on 8.10?
<s0u][ight> hello i can't umount /proc in a chrooted envoirenment
<ndo> vigo: im happy that you responded, and ill directly see if you really helped. :)
<Auctionedllama> Anyopne?
<Auctionedllama> *Anyone know any sound drivers for SIIG cards?
<ardchoille> Auctionedllama: have you checked the HCL?
<ardchoille> !hcl | Auctionedllama
<ubottu> Auctionedllama: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<job> bigbrovar>I'll try to reboot and see if the error still persists..
<Redragon> I am trying to install wwmkr from http://www.wwmkr.com . I installed the gambas2 package usint SPM. After using the  sudo dpkg -i command, I have this: Unpacking wwmkr-qt (from wwmkr-qt_1.0.37-1_all.deb) ...
<Redragon> Setting up wwmkr-qt (1.0.37-1) ...
<Redragon> mdonahue@mdonahue-desktop:~/Desktop$
<FloodBot2> Redragon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bigbrovar> job> try u never know
<vigo> ndo: here is the FSF lists page: http://directory.fsf.org/ ,
<gosia> Yol
<gosia> LD
<gosia> faza co nie
<Auctionedllama> ardchoille, so if it's not on the list, it won't work?
<ardchoille> Auctionedllama: No, if it's not on the list it means that no one has gotten it to work or proved it won't work yet. You could be the first to post for that card if you find a fix
<CRASH69> redvamp128: thx alot dude, it installed flawlessly, and now I have positional audio option, hope it work, see you and ths again
<gg1234> hey guys
<Out_Cold> anyone familiar with spread sheet formulae that i could PM about?
<LostChain> i installed audacious but i am not getting playback
<sirhc_> how do you turn off " joined / quit " messages in Xchat?
<jrib> LostChain: make sure pulse audio is set as your sound output
<LostChain> i have tried to change the sound output but nothing
<LostChain> how do i do that
<LostChain> nevermid
<LostChain> it is
<LostChain> still nothing
<daredevilthere> Hey all I recomiled kernel>does renaming kernel causes problem
<quibbler> sirhc_: right click the ubuntu tab unckeck join/part
<Auctionedllama> could I run the windows driver through WINE?
<dayo> !sound | LostChain
<ubottu> LostChain: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LostChain> jrib: when i hit play it just starts the count down of the song, but no sound and it doesnt count down
<jrib> LostChain: did you try what I said?
<wolter> is jaunty somewhat stable yet?
<LostChain> ubottu: sound is working fine
<jrib> wolter: jaunty is in development.  Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<LostChain> jrib: yes i tried that
<dayo> !ubottu | LostChain
<wolter> well, stable it should be, but I mean, somewhat complete?
<ubottu> LostChain: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sirhc_> quibbler : thank you
<tsrk> what should I use to delete a user, userdel or deluser?
<quibbler> sirhc_: np
<jrib> LostChain: close everything else using sound
<jrib> LostChain: including firefox
<LostChain> jrib: i did that...should i reboot
<sirhc_> does anyone have any lirc experience and want to help a newb?
<jrib> LostChain: sure, see if that makes a difference
<anxiolytic> Is it possible to stop Rhythmbox from indexing? Right now it's working fine but it's indexing my entire hard drive. Very annoying.. I want to cancel/stop it and just select specific folders
<LostChain> ok
<judget_> Hi everyone New Ubuntu just installed here
<NFischer> is there a possibility to boot without wifi drivers? interpid is giving me a kernel anic and i think the villain is my wifi card..
<anxiolytic> judget_: cool
<aitd> tsrk: userdel will not remove the home dir for the user unless the -R option is used
<redvamp128> NFischer:  have you tried booting with a different kernel or safe mode using grub
<judget_> THanks for the welcome
<tsrk> aitd, it looks to me that neither will deluser
<NFischer> redvamp128 its a live session.. dont have grub
<sirhc_> hi judget
<root__> dayo: fucked up nigga that is what you are .. please leave this forum
<sauvin> Trying to build a chroot, getting this error running apt-get install sudo: "dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `Debian-exim' in statoverride file". What this means, please?
<HLM11> need help with my sound not working.. im using a sound blaster mp3+ external usb drive
<paganini> OK, so, I have a script in /etc/init.d that sits in the background and loops. In order to kill this process on shutdown I have it echo $PPID /var/run/appname.pid. I have a different script called at shutdown that kill -9 `cat /var/run/apppname.pid`
<paganini> The problem is that the stored PPID is WRONG
<jrib> !language | root__
<ubottu> root__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<judget_> Hi sirhc Not My first Ubuntu system Trying to entice my wife to use this instead of You-Know-What
<Redragon> I am trying to install wwmkr. Terminal is currently showing:
<LostChain> jrib: still doesnt play
<dayo> jrib: thank you
<alucardromero> HLM11: Check the sounds settings and see if sound is in digital mode or not.
<jrib> LostChain: what sound output is selected now?
<paganini> TThis script has been working well for a while; the PPID mismatch has started up suddenly
<paganini> in the last week or so
<jrib> LostChain: in audacious preferences
<aitd> tsrk: deluser -remove-home will do the trick, you can also backup the dir first before the user is removed
<judget_> gotta run4 now  byeee
<LostChain> jrib: pulseaudio
<Redragon> Unpacking wwmkr-qt (from wwmkr-qt_1.0.37-1_all.deb) ... Setting up wwmkr-qt (1.0.37-1) ...  mdonahue@mdonahue-desktop:~/Desktop$
<HLM11> im new to ubuntu, how do I do that, but my soundcard is set for digital and analog
<aitd> tsrk userdel, i believe is more of a low level util
<jrib> LostChain: don't know then
<redvamp128> NFischer:  With the live cd there is not much you can do-- other than control-alt-backspace then alt-f2 and kill the process (though you have to know the driver) with an install you can do more. Unless you want to ask again and someone else may be able to help you.
<tsrk> aitd, ok, I tried deluser and it worked fine
<LostChain> its cool i just dont like the player that comes with ubuntu 8
<aitd> tsrk good deal
<Redragon> The installation never seems to occur.
<tsrk> i figured since i used adduser to add it i should use deluser to delete it
<tsrk> i just didn't understand why there were 2 separate ones
<alucardromero> HLM11: In the upper right, right click on the volume icon, and click on "Open Volume Control".
<nickrud> Redragon, what you pasted is the complete setup
<NFischer> redvamp128 the problem is when i install it the same problem happens.. i dont want to give iup my working hardy for trying
<Kutz> I am having some problems. I used Wubi to install Ubuntu. I get the Ubuntu login screen and enter my username and password and then it just gives me a blank screen with a cursor.
<root__> dayo> how do u even live with your self .. am sure u dont look at the mirror
<LostChain> jrib the one that comes with ubutnu 8 works fine, i just hate the playlist editor
<aitd> I prefer the adduser as well useradd has an option for passwords but on my system(s) the password ends up in the passwd file as plain text instead of in shadow
<LostChain> and the plugins suck
<Redragon> So the program is currently installed?
<darthanubis> compiz fails to autostart at login
<HLM11> its open, but its not telling me anything about digital..
<NFischer> redvamp128 but thx ill try the ctrl+alt backspace thing
<alucardromero> Hmm.
<quibbler> root__: give it a rest
<aitd> tsrk useradd works better for me in other situations though. So I end up using them both from time to time.
<Kutz> Anyone have any ideas?
<tsrk> aitd, what situations?  what do they do differently?
<elementz> does anybody know how to compile/install via CMake?
<elementz> i am trying to install the following http://artoolkit.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/artoolkit/branches/hartmut-pre-2_8/artoolkit/
<HLM11> I am getting no sound..
<LostChain> jrib: know anything about installing mplayer for ubuntu
<G-Bleezy> where is Xorg.conf located???
<jrib> LostChain: same way you installed audacious
<jrib> G-Bleezy: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<G-Bleezy> k
<aitd> tsrk: useradd when I just need to add a user to a server / group for file access. The group has a password for access. adduser when I need to have a home dir and password installed on the system, such as a desktop
<Kutz> I put Ubuntu on it's own partition also. I get the ubuntu login screen and log in fine, it just gives me a tan screen with a cursor. Nothing else happens.
<LostChain> apt .... i forgot the rest
<jrib> elementz: synaptic
<jrib> LostChain: use synaptic
<LostChain> ok
 * jrib sees a pattern
<Owner> does anyone know the solution to ubuntu failling to get  files from mirrors on first installintionn it keeps giving the sme message no matr what mirror I choose
<aitd> tsrk: also tend to use gpasswd to manage the groups and group passwords
<failers^> what should i chmod my home/user/.gnupg/gpg.conf to since it warns about wrong permission
<tsrk> aitd, oh, ok, i think i understand, i didn't even know groups could have passwords
<hatten> bye folks, I'll go play some OpeniLeroXtreme
<hatten> *openlieroxtreme
<jrib> failers^: mine is 600
<failers^> jrib ok thx
<redvamp128> Kutz:  you could try reinstall ubuntu-desktop or install the kubuntu-desktop sign into that go into your package manger and tell it to reinstall ubuntu desktop
<aitd> tsrk: yup. Even so, I have set up groups and then added the sticky bit to the dir, then added the users to the group with no password, but let them have full control of the dirs and files they add individually.
<Owner> no the laptop has no oratiin os on it at the moment
<tsrk> aitd, the sticky bit?  what's that?
<aitd> tsrk: this way they can add files for group access, but cannot delete any of them without owning them first. .. Also set the umask to 0027 before doing this to make the job easier
<c0rrupt0r> i need some help please
<sauvin> Can anybody point me to a good guide for getting a chroot going under inprepid ibex?
<Owner> does anyone know the solution to ubuntu failling to get  files from mirrors on first installintionn it keeps giving the same message no matr what mirror I choose
<c0rrupt0r> when i open up update manager i see updates in there but the update button is grayed out and wont let me click it
<elementz> jrib: synaptic? for what?
<jrib> elementz: the answer to your question
<sauvin> Owner, what error?
<tsrk> aitd, ah, ok, i've been wondering if there's a way to do that
<redvamp128> Kutz:  you could try alt+f1 to get a prompt up to do the reinstall or install
<Necrogamemaster> Excuse me I'm having a problem where my wireless works but the light is not on
<Necrogamemaster> Strange isn't it?
<diginux> Necrogamemaster: if it works, don't worry about it :)
<tabidachi_> Necrogamemaster, do you need help with it?
<jrib> elementz: install cmake using synaptic, then read the documentation for your software
<Owner> something about bad mirrors or no rlease file
<elementz> jrib: ah got it
<aitd> tsrk: Sticky bit: when assigned to the dir allows users to only delete the files within the dir for which they are owner of the file or the dir itself.
<elementz> th
<elementz> thx
<Necrogamemaster> Just wondering if it could become a problem later, maybe it just burned out, lol
<tsrk> aitd, ok, thanks
<tabidachi_> I'd leave alone Necrogamemaster
<aitd> tsrk: for instance chmod 1770 <dirname>
<diginux> Necrogamemaster: mine doesnt come on either, it is probably an issue of the driver just not turning the light on
<tsrk> aitd, the 1 in front means the sticky bit?
<shiraj_> hey guys
<fiftyone_> hello i have a question, when i type on my laptop my text goes crazy because of my hand is brushing the trackpad, anyone have this problem, if so how do you solve it?
<Owner> i googled it and it seems I am not theonly onewho hasseen this
<fiftyone_> makes it damn near impossible to type nicely
<aitd> tsrk: yes. Then as root chgrp for the group
<tsrk> ok
<aitd> tsrk: add the users to the group and you are done
<shiraj_> anyone have experience being connected to 2 different wireless nets at the same time?
<EQUIV> Hello, how do I protect my server agaings UDP flooding?
<G-Bleezy> wqhere can i find my Xsession config file?
<Owner> something about bad mirrors or no rlease files
<maxime_> hey guys
<maxime_> i have a Q concerning virtual machine
<foolz> this is kind of a random question, but does anyone have any suggestions on what is a good font combination to set in System / Preferences / Appearances / Fonts?  it seems that no matter what font I choose, they are all kind of ugly... I could also use a font suggestion for my Bluefish editor, that was reset when I last updated for some reason
<Necrogamemaster> One more question what desktop enviroment is less demanding KDE, Gnome, or XFCE???
<Owner> I doing a net install
<redvamp128> fiftyone: I did find this about temporarily disable the touchpad- Temporarily Disable Touchpad While Typing : Ubuntu Tutorials : Dapper - Gutsy - Hardy - Intrepid <http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/06/temporarily-disable-touchpad-while-typing/>
<Kutz> So does anyone know how to fix that problem?
<napsy> I have a problem. I have an encrypted /home partition, entrypted during installation, now reinstalled my system and don't know how to restore the /home encrypted partition. The installer didn't recognised it. Please help.
<tangentcollision> Necrogamemaster: fluxbox
<redvamp128> Kutz:  you could try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop  or install the xubuntu-desktop- log off and sign into that to gain access to the Synaptic Package Manger to do a reinstall of Ubuntu-desktop.
<Kutz> redvamp128, All I did was run wubi.
<Kutz> Did I do something wrong?
<foolz> Necro, I am not an expert but I think XFCE is the least demanding of those three
<anxiolytic> Is it possible to stop Rhythmbox from indexing? Right now it's working fine but it's indexing my entire hard drive. Very annoying.. I want to cancel/stop it and just select specific folders  ????
<Kutz> redvamp128, I can log in I just can't do anything.
<nootrope> i downloaded and unpacked an app whose bianry is only available for Linux within a .tar.gz archive. I unarchived it inside ~/opt/. How do I make the binary executable either by double clicking on it or--better yet--adding it to a desktop panel. Currently, I get a warning, when I double-click the binary from Nautilus, that asks what I want to do with the file.
<redvamp128> Kutz:  I think something went odd in the install of the ubuntu-desktop (gnome) but no you didn't do anything wrong.
<anxiolytic> I figured it out.. close and reopen the app
<Kutz> redvamp128, How would I reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<redvamp128> Kutz:  try first alt-f1 should bring up a terminal
<Dat1> Just a note on my problem I though I was having before about not being able to delete a suspicious user.  The user was created by transmission torrent afaict.  And not being able to administrate Users and Groups is a bug with the GUI, it works perfectly over the command line.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885096  You guys will have to remember that one.  :D
<EQUIV> Kutz, try alt + F2
<c0rrupt0r> i have a problem with updates, when i open up update manager i see updates in there but the update button is grayed out and wont let me click it
<c0rrupt0r> ubuntu 8.04
<Kutz> Ok
<tangentcollision> Kutz: ctrl+alt+backspace then apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Kutz> I am going to restart the pc and run it into ubuntu
<Kutz> So I want to login right?
<tangentcollision> actually
<gartral> it IS safe to resize from the beginning of a NTFS partition->back to create free space in the front of the drive, right?
<redvamp128> tangentcollision:  thanks I was just getting ready to type that- but got a private message from someone else
<aitd> tsrk: further on the useradd. typically I use it in scripts to bulk add users to the system
<tangentcollision> sudo apt-get install irssi first, then use ctrl+alt+F2 screen irssi to keep a signal to us during the fray
<Owner> does anyone know a floppy install process or files for ubuntu  that really works for sure
<wolter> Hi, I enabled the jaunty restricted repo under intrepid to install the latest nvidia drivers, and now I have them installed. How do I remove all the other jaunty updates?
<tsrk> aitd, ok, i usually don't have to do anything like that
<LostChain> anyone have an idea why my video playback flickers alot
<aitd> tsrk: also using a util called chpasswd(?) to force encrypted passwords to shadow and then expire them so that they will have to change the pw on the first login.
<tangentcollision> Kutz: you get all that?
<Owner> mos of the poceses I am running into are iether brken or buggy
<anise> hello to all,can anyone tell me how can i make swf flash photos slideshow in ubuntu 8.10
<ardchoille> wolter: it's a very bad idea to mix repos like that
<Kutz> Yea, logging in right now
<tangentcollision> hmm
<c0rrupt0r> i have a problem with updates, when i open up update manager i see updates in there but the update button is grayed out and wont let me click it
<aitd> tsrk: np. Useful info for future use maybe
<tangentcollision> so you're not on the computer
<tsrk> aitd, ah, that one could be useful (chpasswd), thanks
<tangentcollision> Kutz: don't worry about logging in
<durt> wolter: the latest drivers are in 8.10 are they not (180.29)?
<wolter> ardchoille, its even a worse idea to not do it being a consequence of such not being able to suspend one's computer between classes
<Kutz> i log in, when I hit ctrl+alt+backspace it logs me out
<LostChain> my 2 gigabyte jump drive gives me an error saying cannot mount
<tangentcollision> you're going to be logging in to command line
<wolter> durt, no, but 180.11 or 22,,
<anise> hello to all,can anyone tell me how can i make swf flash photos slideshow in ubuntu 8.10
<aitd> tsrk: I had a full example uploaded to my website at one point but pulled it for updating. Otherwise I could show you the script and the differences easier.
<ardchoille> wolter: mixing repos can destroy the system, there is no valid reason for it.
<sauvin> Owner, I asked because I thought *maybe* I could help. I'm actually kinda busy right now trying to get my girlfriend's computer running. Please STOP hammering me.
<tangentcollision> Kutz: you're going to be doing all of this in command line
<EQUIV> Kutz, try ctrl alt F1 and then log in from there
<aitd> tsrk: It will end up there again before long....
<quibbler> c0rrupt0r: try sudo apt-get update in the terminal and see what if any errors occur
<Kutz> ok I logged in with session GNOME
<titan_ark> hey :) am a n00b, need some help. how do i update a software? i want to update Transmission torrent client
<tangentcollision> Kutz: no, stop right there
<Kutz> I have a desktop image but can't do anything
<wolter> ardchoille, that's why I just installed the nvidia drivers, obviously having previously consulted if that wouldn't harm my system.
<Renfield> How do I configure my network settings in Ubuntu 8.10, and have them stick around?
<tsrk> aitd, how soon do you think?
<c0rrupt0r> quibbler: ok thank you will try that
<Renfield> When I reboot, it says the network is not connected, and when I go to the network settings, they are blank again.
<tangentcollision> Kutz: log in via command line, that's why I had you ctrl+alt+bkspc
<aitd> tsrk: within the month http://projects.cybereffect.net
<tsrk> aitd, ok, thanks
<Kutz> tangentcollision, ctrl+alt+backspace at the login screen?
<wolter> ardchoille, anyway, how do i disable the appearance of all those jaunty updates now? I just disabled the software sources jaunty entries..
<EQUIV> Kutz, ctrl+alt+F1 and then log in from virtual konsoll 1
<LostChain> Renfield: at least you can establish a network...
<Redragon> I just wanted to say thank you to you folks for helping me today. It has to be frustrating for you dealing with a novice user like myself.
<ardchoille> wolter: I don't think there is a way to fix that
<Renfield> Oh, I mean that the configuration is back to dhcp, but I don't want it to be DHCP, I want to manually configure my network.
<aitd> tsrk: np. Got to head out on errands. Good day
<tangentcollision> Kutz: ctrl+alt+bkspc to kill xserver-xorg
<Redragon> I was able to get wwmkr installed and am currently taking it for a test run.
<wolter> ardchoille, about when is jaunty going to be released?
<Renfield> Should there be a "save" button on the dialog?
<Renfield> There is only "OK".
<ardchoille> wolter: the jaunty stuff replaced your intrepid stuff, this is why it's a bad idea
<tangentcollision> Kutz: then ctrl+alt+F2 to get to a terminal
<tsrk> stupid question: how do I see all running processes?
<ardchoille> wolter: hmm.. no idea, perhaps ask in #ubuntu+1
<IntuitiveNipple> wolter: April 23rd or thereabouts
<eraggo> tsrk: ps -A
<wolter> ardchoille, well, it didn't replace any packages
<wolter> oh ok
<Schuenemann> tsrk,  top or ps aux
<wolter> i can put up with that haha
<tsrk> eraggo, ok, thanks
<tangentcollision> Kutz: then sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<eraggo> :)
<wolter> I won't update a single package for then.
<tangentcollision> Kutz: then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> wolter: did you run apt-get update or apt-get upgrade?
<wolter> also, is it sane to add a script to the /etc/acpi/resume.d ?
<c0rrupt0r> quibbler: ok I found out my problem is im on ubuntu 8.04 and I have ubuntu 8.10 ppa repositories
<wolter> ardchoille, update
<coz_> hey  guys does any one her have link to the md5sums  the main ubuntu site seems to like to hide the darn thing
<wolter> ardchoille, i didn't update any package but the nvidia drivers
<Kutz> tangentcollision, waiting for the login screen to appear
<ardchoille> wolter: you may be ok then, just remove the jaunty repos from sources and update again
<quibbler> c0rrupt0r: i'm glad you found the problem
<tangentcollision> Kutz: no, you're not looking for a login screen
<Kutz> Ok, I am asking.
<lithixium> coz_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/MD5SUMS
<c0rrupt0r> quibbler: thank you for your help
<tangentcollision> Kutz: ctrl+alt+F2 to get to a terminal
<coz_> lithixium,   thanks guy
<Kutz> When?
<tangentcollision> then sudo killx I think
<tangentcollision> now
<Kutz> When do I push them is what I am asking
<quibbler> c0rrupt0r: you are welcome
<tangentcollision> any time you can
<tangentcollision> whenever they do something is good
<Renfield> Do I need to be root in order to configure the network?
<EQUIV> Kutz, to get back to gnome press Ctr+alt+F7
<eraggo> Renfield: i think yes
<Kutz> Ok, I am at this screen, Kernel 2.6.27-7-generic
<Kutz> recovery mod
<IntuitiveNipple> Renfield: You'll need root privileges (using sudo ....)
<Kutz> memtest86
<Renfield> eraggo: Then why does it let me configure it as a local user, and why doesn't it ask me for a password?
<tangentcollision> you made it all the way back to ...
<tangentcollision> Kutz: do everything normally
<Kutz> ok I am at a command line
<trygg> why does firefox scroll incredibly slow? have compiz and working drivers for my card
<Kutz> it says grub>
<tangentcollision> restart
<tangentcollision> do everything like you normally do
<IntuitiveNipple> Renfield: what user does the command "whoami" report ?
<redvamp128> Thanks tangentcollision for stepping in-- I was just getting ready to talk that one through to Kutz.
<eraggo> Renfield: weird... i must unlock first :D
<durt> trygg: how much mem is firefox using?
<Mariano> how can I install torrent, I actualy have de download?
<Renfield> IntuitiveNipple: Sorry, can't do it. I no longer get any response from the mouse.
<tangentcollision> redvamp128: you may have to take over soon, I have to finish moving my house
<EQUIV> Kutz, if u go in to recovery mode u can re-install ubuntu-desktop from there
<trygg> 250 mb
<trygg> durt:
<eraggo> Mariano: waht you mean? ubuntu has torrent program after install...
<redvamp128> tangentcollision:  though I was going to have him install -- xubuntu-desktop to get to where he would have had a gui for synaptic to click the reinstall of the ubuntu but your way worked out better.
<durt> trygg: out of what total?
<tangentcollision> redvamp128: I have been using debian since I got my first computer when I was 8
<Mariano> thankś, but who can use it?
<Mariano> how, i mean
<trygg> 1 gb
<tangentcollision> I learned how to use command line quite well :D
<eraggo> well. you download torrent file and open it via it
<redvamp128> tangentcollision:  I went the way of Red Hat and Mandrake - then windowed for a while...
<trygg> durt: everything else works fine, just firefox thats bugged
<Mariano> yes
<Pollywog> does anyone know why the htsearch command cannot be found in the htdig package?
<Pollywog> Hardy Heron btw
<quibbler> Mariano: internet>transmission
<Kutz> ok i have the terminal
<eraggo> Mariano: understood?
<Kutz> I am logged in
<Kutz> now what do I type again?
<Kutz> sudo what
<sirhc_> does anyone have any lirc experience and want to help a newb?
<Mariano> let me see please
<tangentcollision> redvamp128: I use windows for my main computer, ubuntu for server, and openSuSE 11.1 for my laptop
<Pollywog> I am using Flock and it works even though Firefox is buggy
<tangentcollision> okay, bye
<LHC> hey all
<durt> trygg: firefox scrolls slow for me when it's using more then 50% of my mem (450mb total)
<eraggo> LHC: hi :)
<LHC> hey
<HLM11> need sound help: soundcard is soundblaste mp3+ external usb
<Pollywog> Flock browser that is, for anyone who is having trouble with YouTube and such
<LHC> I got something cool that I would like to know HAHA
<Lovetospooch> hey can anyone help me?
<LHC> does anyone have this in their home? or work. Like have a sound system that people can add sounds to a playlist
<redvamp128> tangentcollision:  I got off windows xp after a bdsod upgrading to sp3 (installed ubuntu to recover files) and loved it so much and never looked back -- though haven't booted the Mandrake box in about 9 months now.
<martin__> hey Evilrick
<Schuenemann> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wolter> my touchpad settings reset when I wake my computer..
<HLM11> it is supported, I tried installing a win32 progam  with wine and got these errors:err:alsa:ALSA_CheckSetVolume Could not find 'PCM Playback Volume' element
<HLM11> err:alsa:ALSA_CheckSetVolume Could not find 'PCM Playback Volume' element
<cow_2001> is there a program for DNS caching in ubuntu? it seems dnsmasq doesn't keep its own domainname-ip table
<IntuitiveNipple> Pollywog: htsearch should be in /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
<LHC> im tryin to figure that out
<Pollywog> IntuitiveNipple: ty
<Lovetospooch> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound its not working how do i set back alsa mixer
<redvamp128> HLM11:  ask in #winehq they are wine issues --
<HLM11> its not a wine issue, its a sound issue
<robert_zaccour> is there a big difference between ubuntu and eeebuntu? can i install eeebuntu on my thinkpad?
<Mariano> quibbler: where is :  ﻿internet>transmission
<thechris> how do i restart samba?
<redvamp128> HLM11:  it is how wine handles sound issue...there are things you need to add to the -- wine registry to fix them.
<Pollywog> IntuitiveNipple: do you which package I need to install to get that?
<sirhc_> how can i tell which udp port a usb device is on?
<Pollywog> thechris: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<HLM11> its not just wine its everything
<IntuitiveNipple> Pollywog: htdig
<o_o> q issuh???
<HLM11> I have no sound on anything
<Pollywog> IntuitiveNipple: ty
<IntuitiveNipple> Pollywog: See http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=htsearch&mode=exactfilename&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<robert_zaccour> is there a big difference between ubuntu and eeebuntu? can i install eeebuntu on my thinkpad?
<o_o> Dx
<quibbler> Mariano: in your main menu...applications-internet-transmission
<redvamp128> HLM11:  I was only going by what you said about wine earlier and I get them but the sound does work..
<thechris> Pollywog: no, there is no samba in /etc/init.d
<redvamp128> !sound | HLM11:
<ubottu> HLM11:: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<n8tuser> robert_zaccour -> why not try it and let us know how it goes?
<Pollywog> thechris: let me check
<Mariano> eraggo ﻿where is :  ﻿internet>transmission
<robert_zaccour> just figured an answered question would be an hour faster?
<titan_ark> hey could someone please help me with updating Transmission
<Pollywog> thechris: I think you do not have the samba server installed
<titan_ark> there is some change in the repository and am a n00b. i am unable to figure it out
<anom01y> hey guys I formatted reformatted a 4gb usb stick, and now I can't change the permissions on it.
<Pollywog> did you install the package with a deb?
<Pollywog> or tarball?
<Guest97238> fuck you!
<thechris> Pollywog: wow, how do i have a smb.conf?!
<Mariano> thank a lot, eraggo and quibbler
<durt> titan_ark: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<nickrud> !language Guest97238
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mariano> i found it
<Pollywog> thechris: dpkg -l | grep samba
<nickrud> !language | Guest97238
<ubottu> Guest97238: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<anom01y> sudo chown lsemple:lsemple /media/Disk -R gives me "Operation not permitted"
<gartral> eeebuntu is a fork for the ASUS EEEpc
<Lovetospooch> can anyone help me?
<Lovetospooch> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound its not working
<Pollywog> maybe he has Tourette's Keyboard Syndrome
<thechris> Pollywog: you seem to be correct, i'm just suprised I have samba config files without actually having samba
<Pollywog> oic
<Lovetospooch> can i install back alsa
<Lovetospooch> ?
<Renfield> IntuitiveNipple: whoami reports jlmlocal. This is the user that I was forced to create when I installed Ubuntu 8.10 amd64.
<titan_ark> durt: Just that? I checked their site and it talks about some change in repository etc
<Pollywog> IntuitiveNipple: ty I indeed have htsearch where you said it should be
<IntuitiveNipple> Renfield: Okay, then in reference to your earlier question, you should need to use 'sudo...' in order to execute commands to configure the network
<martin__> Evilrick,  I paste you solution Here >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118168/
<Renfield> IntuitiveNipple: I did sudo su - to root, and change the password, since I don't remember being given the opportunity to set the password.
<durt> titan_ark: you want to install outside of the repos?
<martin__> was a good day
<Renfield> IntuitiveNipple: Ok, so if I select the network configuration from the Ubuntu desktop, how do I get it to "sudo" as necessary?
<IntuitiveNipple> Renfield: Hmmm... you set a password for the root user? In Ubuntu, we don't usually do that.
<Renfield> Oh?
<Elda> I was worried in getting a dell 1501 that it would be hard to get linux working on, but I am very glad that it works much better than my Toshiba did xD
<ardchoille> Renfield: sudo/gksudo do anything you need, there's no real reason to set a root password. I haven't had to do it in 4 years with Ubuntu
<Elda> Even with an ati card
<IntuitiveNipple> Renfield: From the desktop, the network configuration tools will know when to ask for permissions and prompt you
<Renfield> Oh, I'm just used to root always having a password.
<Renfield> Ok, so I'll go and unset the root password.
<ardchoille> Renfield: The default root accoount in Ubuntu is locked
<ardchoille> !rootsudo | Renfield
<ubottu> Renfield: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<titan_ark> durt, I am sorry, I am new to linux, I hardly understand this. Tried updateing using sudo apt get install but it did not help. I just want to update from 1.3 to the latest version because i want to use the scheduler feature etc
<HLM11> after going through the trouble shooter, my sound should be working, but it is not
<Renfield> I'm used to much more low-level system configuration.
<IntuitiveNipple> Renfield: In Ubuntu the initial user is added to the "admin" group, which is allowed root permissions via sudo.
<Renfield> ardchoille: I know about sudo.
<ardchoille> Renfield: unset root password instructions are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Renfield> ardchoille: Thanks.
<ardchoille> yw
<IntuitiveNipple> Renfield: I usually just do "sudo su" to become root
<Renfield> I think I know too much for my own good here.
<Daria_F> http://www.devdaily.com/java/jwarehouse/jext-src-5.0/src/lib/org/jext/dawn/io/FileManager.java.shtml
<ardchoille> Renfield: hehe
<IntuitiveNipple> Renfield: lol it happens to us all
<durt> titan_ark: not the way ubuntu works. The next version of transmission will be in Jaunty, out in the end of April.
<Renfield> IntuitiveNipple: Yea, I know what you mean.
<Myrtti> IntuitiveNipple: :-<
<Schuenemann> more about sudo: http://xkcd.com/149/
<redvamp128> HLM11:  okay still no sound with alsa -- What is your sound card -- should do a lspci should tell you what ubuntu says it is.
 * IntuitiveNipple sings ...If sussie loves sudo like I love sudo ... la la la
<titan_ark> durt: but i just checked and 1.4 was released for ubuntu in jan and Feb 14th they have released 1.5 for ubuntu
<Titan8990> Renfield, that means its time to move on to #gentoo :)
<titan_ark> durt: http://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=5604#p31095
<maxime_> typing /etc/profile
<IntuitiveNipple> Renfield: if you configure the network manually using ifconfig or /etc/network/interfaces, NetworkManager will stop managing that interface automatically.
<maxime_> in terminal
<durt> titan_ark: ok give me two secs
<maxime_> says permission not granted
<maxime_> wth 6
<maxime_> 6
<maxime_> ?
<FloodBot2> maxime_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<titan_ark> durt: sure thanks :)
<HLM11> it is not a pci soundcard, it is an external usb soundcard, it is listed as supported
<Titan8990> maxime_, /etc/profile is a text file, you cant execute it....
<redvamp128> okay HLM11 then lsusb I think is the command
<maxime_>  titan: oh...
<HLM11> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 041e:3010 Creative Technology, Ltd SoundBlaster MP3+
<maxime_> titan: noob here :P
<redvamp128> HLM11:  let me do some reasearch now..
<Titan8990> maxime_, if you are wanting to use values in /etc/profile you need to do:   source /etc/profile
<HLM11> Thanks
<maxime_> titan: that should bring me to the config right
<sirhc_> has anyone ever used gnome-lirc-properties?
<Titan8990> maxime_, that will update your PATH when the one listed in /etc/profile, but it should be that way by default
<Renfield> Titan8990: This is my first non-gentoo installation in many years!
<Titan8990> maxime_, no, if you want to edit it:   sudo nano -w /etc/profile
<Titan8990> Renfield, hehe
<maxime_> thanks titan: im there , lol..feel like im going to have fun :P
<lynn> hi maxi
<redvamp128> HLM11:  I am looking at the alsa main page and most say to plug speakers into the  stereo jack -- still reading though
<Titan8990> maxime_, I highly recommend you make a backup of it before making changes:   sudo cp /etc/profile /etc/profile.BAK
<redvamp128> HLM11:  This is what I found so far Matrix:Module-usb-audio - AlsaProject <http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-usb-audio>
<HLM11> I have no sterer jack, there is a line in line out and a fron port for a headset
<HLM11> stereo*
<chthp> anyone good with J2ME (mobile applications) here ?
<KDE4000> join #freenode
<Renfield> IntuitiveNipple: So do you recommend manually setting the network configuration from /etc/network/interfaces?
<KDE4000> miessed /
<marcelkoopman> if i chroot to another ubuntu installation, the network doesnt work, why is that?
<maxime_> titan , that way itll be located right besides the profile file ?
<j85wilson> does anyone have a good reference on udev, sysfs, hal, etc?  Especially with an eye towards ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> Renfield: For normal use, no, I'd leave NetworkManager to it. But be aware that any manual changes will stop NM from managing the interface
<marcelkoopman> chroot is a jailed environment of another installation right?
<Schuenemann> what package do I need for the mysql driver for php? I thought it was php5-mysql
<IntuitiveNipple> marcelkoopman: Have you bound /dev/ and /sys/ (as well as /proc/) into the chroot?
<n8tuser> j85wilson -> http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<marcelkoopman> IntuitiveNipple, no I just mount and chroot
<Renfield> IntuitiveNipple: Well, ok, but I have yet to get NetworkManager to work! I'm trying to do things the Ubuntu way.
<j85wilson> n8tuser: thanks.  I will take a look.
<marcelkoopman> IntuitiveNipple, its an option of chroot i presume?
<Renfield> IntuitiveNipple: I deleted the auto eth0 config, and tried creating a new one. This new one never gets a network config, and the MAC address area is blank. Do I need to provide a MAC address?
<Renfield> Er I mean it never "sees" the network.
<n8tuser> Renfield -> post your  /etc/network/interfaces file
<vigo> How do I upgrade SeaMonkey? I downloaded the 1.1.4 , it is a GTK installer but I do not know what to do after that.
<IntuitiveNipple> marcelkoopman: It might help to "sudo mount --bind /proc $CHROOT/proc && sudo mount --bind /dev $CHROOT/dev && sudo mount --bind /sys $CHROOT/sys"
<tuna-fish> A stupid gnome question: how can i set a program to open automatically when someone logs into a sessions
<IntuitiveNipple> Renfield: No, that is, I think, for if you want to set a specific MAC
<IntuitiveNipple> marcelkoopman: Of course, after you exit the chroot you should umount $CHROOT/{proc,dev,sys} too
<Renfield> n8tuser: It is just two lines: auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback
<n8tuser> tuna-fish -> launch it in .bashrc ?
<martin__> where is the directory ween Istambul has your files too upload a new configuration video off compiz :)
<j85wilson> tuna-fish: run gnome-session-properties or some such
<redvamp128> HLM11:  I have found numerous launchpad bug reports for that card though you could try what is on this page and see if you can make some sense to it -- Matrix:Module-usb-audio - AlsaProject <http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-usb-audio>
<n8tuser> Renfield -> you wanted to add eth0?  a sample can be had from  man interfaces
<Renfield> n8tuser: Well, I'd like it to just work from the GUI, isn't that what people are supposed to use?
<n8tuser> Renfield -> not necessarily, one can still use good ole cli
<baz> whats a good system *log* file to look at?
<Sale023> where to download znc for shell
<Schuenemann> what package contains the mysql driver for php?
<dayo> Renfield: you can use the gui, or you can also edit the /etc/network/interfaces file  (which is what i usually do)
<nootrope> how do i make a D/L'ed binary executable from Nautilus double-click or, better, get it to launch from a panel/menu? It's not in any repositories and I D/L'ed it as a .tar.gz. and unarchived it into ~/opt
<dayo> Schuenemann: LAMP, i think
<marcelkoopman> IntuitiveNipple, thanks
<Renfield> dayo: The GUI is not working.
<Schuenemann> dayo,  lamp has a lot of stuff
<tangentcollision> lamp has everything you need
<Schuenemann> tangentcollision,  I already have everything, I just need the driver now
<Renfield> I thought Ubuntu was supposed to be user friendly, I can't believe this just does not work at all.
<vigo> baz: System>Admin>System Log
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/php-db
<dayo> Renfield: what do you mean by "not working"
<maxime_> Renfield: give it time, i once was like you, padawan
<Renfield> Should I check the box that says "system setting"?
<quibbler> baz: system-administration-system log
<imbecilin> what's the terminal command to call ubuntu text editor?
<maxime_> no kidding, its worth the work and patience needed
<dayo> Schuenemann: u want just the mysql driver?
<kinji> So how do i disable the emulate 3 button for my mouse. I checked the xorg.conf file and found nothing about to the mouse
<IntuitiveNipple> Renfield: It might be an idea to restart NetworkManager, in case you've just confused it :)
<Renfield> dayo: I believe I have configured the network settings from the GUI, but I have no connection.
<maxime_> Renfield: : what are you migrating from ?
<Renfield> maxime_: Bare metal.
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<maxime_> bare metal !?
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple,  I'm not sure that's what I need. I'm trying to configure mediawiki: http://rafb.net/p/sJI14n53.html
<Renfield> maxime_: What do you mean by migrating?
<j85wilson> Renfield: I hated Linux for the first month I used it.  And that was in c. 2000.  Things have gotten a lot better since.
<IntuitiveNipple> Renfield: If you think you've configured it, "ifconfig" and "ip route show" should show the settings
<Renfield> This is a new install.
<imbecilin> what's the terminal command to call ubuntu's text editor?
<Renfield> IntuitiveNipple: ifconfig shows up broadcast, not the IP address I added.
<wubrgamer> I need to reinstall an OS, what is the best way for me to back up an entire ubuntu-readable partition to another ext3
<Schuenemann> imbecilin,  gedit
<dayo> Renfield: open a terminal and type:  ifconfig -a     then pastebin the output
<wubrgamer> should I do it as root?
<wubrgamer> which commadn should I enter to do so?
<maxime_> Renfield: : migrated from vista here.. :P thats the worst scenario ever, you'll be just fine
<wubrgamer> also, should I do it in knoppix?
<quibbler> imbecilin: gedit
<IntuitiveNipple> Renfield: hmm, then it isn't doing it's job... maybe worth checking /var/log/daemon.log for clues
<Renfield> IntuitiveNipple: Ok.
<HLM11> I get the following error when trying to test my sound...
<HLM11> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<n8tuser> Renfield -> remove roaming mode in the gui if there is a box checked.
<tlchack5> hey yall, i installed kdevelop on my comp and i cant find it in the applications menu
<G-Bleezy> Hey when you just type "xgl" at the command line should something happen??
<Titan8990> HLM11, try:   sudo adduser USERNAME audio
<G-Bleezy> it says command not found when i do that...but maybe that is supposed to happen?
<Titan8990> tlchack5, try:   which kdevelop
<galois-> Is http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-secure-install-resource/ still up to date? Seems to be pointing to software last updated in 2005?
<tlchack5> titan8990, what?
<HLM11> after adding myself to the audio group the same thing happens during testing
<G-Bleezy> hey is XGL a command?
<KaptenRodSkagg> is there ant easy way to backup ubuntu&programs&settings to a dvd/hd or something
<G-Bleezy> or no?
<Renfield> IntuitiveNipple: It mentions "Could not acquire the NetworkManager service, as it is already taken", then "Failed to start the dbus manager".
<wubrgamer> anyone? I need to backup an entire partition, how do I do so? I've installed /home on a separate partition
<HLM11> what is OSS, because that plays the sound for me just fine, why wont alsa work?
<wubrgamer> i have another hard disk
<wubrgamer> how do I do this safely?
<Renfield> wubrgamer: rsync is my suggestion.
<IntuitiveNipple> Renfield: ouch! I suggest trying a) log-out/log-in or b) restart
<wubrgamer> rsync?
<quibbler> G-Bleezy: no
<wubrgamer> what switches should I use with rsync?
<redvamp128> HLM11:  looks like someone else is helping you-- I read about 6 pages on that issue-  I just have one question-- when you setup Ubuntu-- was this usb plugged in? or added after?
<G-Bleezy> k
<wubrgamer> rsync is complicated and the man page makes my simpleton brain hurt
<Renfield> IntuitiveNipple: Ugh, is the Ubuntu, or Windows?
<wubrgamer> lol
<tsrk> what user does proftpd run as by default?
<IntuitiveNipple> wubrgamer: Do you want to save an image of the entire partition, or to back-up the *files and directories* ?
<baz> vigo, quibbler thanks thats what i was looking for
<wubrgamer> IntuitiveNipple: just the files
<IntuitiveNipple> Renfield: I blame the user :p
<wubrgamer> and directories and such
<wubrgamer> i don't need to image it
<Renfield> IntuitiveNipple: haha!
<wubrgamer> i don't have the SPACE to image it
<tlchack5> where is kdevelop when you install it? i installed it on xubuntu and i cant find it. idk what version of kdevelop it is, i just typed "sudo aptitude install kdevelop" into terminal
<IntuitiveNipple> wubrgamer: Then something like "rsync -a /source/dir/ /dest/dir/"
<wubrgamer> -a?
<Renfield> wubrgamer: -a == archive.
<HLM11> it was plugged in during install.. its almost never removed
<Titan8990> tlchack5, try:   which kdevelop
<Mariano> there are another program to download mp3?
<wubrgamer> and -a won't drop any direcotries
<wubrgamer> and it'll include all hidden files and "
<wubrgamer> "dot-files" ?
<IntuitiveNipple> wubrgamer: read the man-page: "man rsync"
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple,  hmm... that did not solve it
<Renfield> Woa, reboot fixed it!
<wubrgamer> well, thanks guys
<Titan8990> wubrgamer, you have to specifically tell it to exclude hidden files
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple,  do I have to recompile it?
<HLM11> what is OSS, and why does that work when alsa mixer does not?
<Renfield> That's just wrong. I've never had to reboot a Linux system before in order to get networking working. Oh, well. It is a sign of the times.
<HLM11> im a linux newbie
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: I'm not sure then... the error message in the pastebin indicated the solution was to change the actual build options of the package, but I can't imagine that it's being shipped without that support - lots of people would have complained by now!
<Mariano> ﻿there are another program to download mp3?
<rdw200169> Renfield, in the future, you can restart networking via /etc/init.d/network restart
<n8tuser> Mariano -> wget
<Renfield> rdw200169: I did that, and that did not help.
<optical> Hi all -- really easy quesiton.  If I sudo to another user inside my terminal in Gnome, and try to run something like firefox, it says it can't open display :0.0 .  WHat is the correct way to run firefox as another user, or other GUI apps?  Thank you in advance!
<rdw200169> Renfield, *networking
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple,  isn't it what is told here? http://www.php.net/manual/en/faq.databases.php#faq.databases.mysql.php5
<HLM11> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple,  sorry, here actually: http://www.php.net/manual/en/mysql.installation.php
<Mariano> where can i found ﻿wget? :-D
<Titan8990> Schuenemann, you should look at ubuntu specific documentation
<Titan8990> Schuenemann, ubuntu likes to change things....
<HLM11> grr
<rdw200169> Renfield, unless there's a driver/kernel issue, networking can always be restarted, or fixed, via either ifup/ifdown, /etc/init.d/networking, ip, ifconfig, etc...
<HLM11> this is not working for me, why?
<redvamp128> !oss | HLM11
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<Mariano> ﻿n8tuser: ﻿where can i found ﻿wget? :-D
<dayo> Marian: wget is already installed on your system. open a terminal and type:  man wget
<Titan8990> Mariano, type:   which wget
<martin__> wget http:ubuntu.com
<redvamp128> HLM11:  Oss is 4Front Technologies <http://www.opensound.com/>
<n8tuser> Mariano -> apt-get install wget
<Mariano> titan8990: in the terminal?
<optical> Does anyone know how I properly run GUI apps as another user ?
<Titan8990> Mariano, always
<HLM11> is there a way to change default soundplayer from alsamixer to OSS?
<Titan8990> HLM11, its not a soundplayer, its a sounddriver
<HLM11> thats what I mean... I guess
<redvamp128> HLM11:  yes -- system- prefereces-- sound then change them to oss -
<Titan8990> HLM11, you can blacklist the alsa modules or you can unintall them
<Titan8990> HLM11, if I'm not mistaken, OSS is a dead technology
<HLM11> the dead technology is working for me though -.-
<Renfield> Oh, I spoke too soon. Although the IP address is configure, the default route is not, and /etc/resolv.conf is not properly populated.
<Titan8990> HLM11, you should always use alsa unless you have legacy equipment not supported by alsa
<redvamp128> HLM11:  instead of using the autodetect Titan8990 though if it works for him then he has sound
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: The package is built with "--with-mysql=shared,/usr" amongst many others
<HLM11> its set to alsamixer for device, the OSS is not there...
<dayo> Renfield: see why the command line is preferrable to gui? ;-)
<Titan8990> redvamp128, ah, well I have no idea how to turn off the automagik features of ubuntu, my distro uses alsaconf
<elementz> how can i figure out which process is using /dev/video0 ? something seems to block access to it
<Titan8990> HLM11, alsamixer is not a device, it is volume control for alsa devices
<redvamp128> HLM11:  If you change them there could be listed as Open Source Sound
<n8tuser> elementz -> lsof -i /dev/video0
<Titan8990> HLM11, type alsamixer in the terminal or:  man alsamixer
<elementz> thx
<Titan8990> HLM11, for additional information
<redvamp128> HLM11:  or Open SOund System
<Renfield> dayo: I'm about to write a couple dozen bug reports.
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: That error report in pastebin - was it generated by the mediawiki installer?
<HLM11> alsamixer is all the way up
<dayo> Renfield: really?
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple,  yes. The configure script, actually.
<Titan8990> HLM11, have you gone through the sound troubleshooting pages?
<tlchack5> is ruby a good place to start learning to program on the linux platform?
<Renfield> No, I'm joking, but it would make me feel better.
<HLM11> yes
<redvamp128> HLM11:  Does it even list in the drop down the OSS Open sound system (that is what it is listed there for mine)
<Titan8990> tlchack5, you should view the programming focums on the ubuntu forums
<violento> k pasa
<HLM11> where?
<Titan8990> tlchack5, there is some excellent links
<tangentcollision> violento: que pasa
<HLM11> im a linux newbie
<evilGUI_> for some reason I think denyhosts is locking me out of my server how can I remove my IP for the list?
<redvamp128> HLM11:  - system- preferences - sound
<martin__> OM
<dayo> tlchack5: i'd recommend python   http://python.org    #python
<HLM11> which area?
<Titan8990> tlchack5, but personally, I recommend python with this MIT book:  http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkCSpy/html/index.html
<HLM11> apparently I have several soundports
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple,  how do I stop apache again?  If /etc/init.d/apache2 stop I still see the processes with ps aux | grep apache
<dayo> evilGUI: /etc/hosts.deny
<HLM11> for device?
<tlchack5> alright, thank you =]
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: You mean http://your_machine/wiki/config/
<Titan8990> tlchack5, don't attempt to use the tutorial on python.org, it is written for people who are already programmers
<tlchack5> oh
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple,  yes
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: That is how to stop it, yes
<violento> o.O?
<Titan8990> tlchack5, it doesn't teach concepts and a programming way of thinking
<violento> hey nose ingles
<IntuitiveNipple> (sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop)
<redvamp128> HLM11:  what I would do is move each down and click test see where one works (though if oss works ) it should work if set there.
<Titan8990> tlchack5, and for programming in python, I recommend EMACs
<violento> hola
<martin__> juntate con nosotros en el canal ubuntu-es
<violento> nose ablas ingles
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple,  sigh... it says it stopped, but the processes are still there
<violento> k pasa
<tangentcollision> Titan8990: what should I get if I'm trying to start out with perl, I have two perl books, but they assume I know everything about programming
<tlchack5> ik concepts like assigning variables and etc from when i programmed (limited) in c++
<HLM11> that is done, the test works, but sound doesnt
<zamarax> does anyone know a way to listen to itunes shared libraries on ubuntu?
<martin__> violento,  ubuntu-es
<Geek`N`Proud> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kayetanadmin> burning doesnt work
<dayo> tlchack5: what Titan8990 said. u might want to google a book called "Dive into Python"
<kayetanadmin> whoops changin name to something132
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: something maybe has locked the server up
<HLM11> there is no selection for my device with anything other than alsa mixer
<something132> changed
<something132> :P
<Geek`N`Proud> martin__, ubottu makes it so much quicker ;)
<tlchack5> what is emacs?
<something132> ok as i said burning isnt working
<martin__> fyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<tlchack5> can i type the sudo command in terminal to download it?
<Titan8990> tangentcollision, I have no experience with perl, but I do know that is syntax is very different from most languages, perl typically isn't recommended for beginners but is a very useful language
<redvamp128> HLM11:  can you click the dropdown and take a screenshot and paste it at www.imagebin.ca -- (to do a screenshot hit the print screen key then name it)
<zamarax> does anyone know a way to listen to itunes shared libraries on ubuntu?
<HLM11> which dropdown do you want?
<Titan8990> tlchack5, EMACS=  electronics, mathematics, and computer science
<tlchack5> oh, is it  aprogram?
<tlchack5> nvm, lol ill google it =P
<redvamp128> HLM11:  the first one should be the one for the main sound- though I can't understand why the test works but then no sound (do you get sound at sites like youtube?)
<Titan8990> tlchack5, it allows you to have syntax highlighting text editor in compination with a interactive python shell
<tlchack5> oh cool
<Titan8990> tlchack5, it should be available in the repositories
<chazco> Hi... during some shutdown attempts there is a popup saying that an application is still running. How can I find out what it is?
<tlchack5> alright, thank you very much =] i appreciate the help
<Titan8990> tlchack5, np
<something132> ok i am not sure whether it helps but the file i am burning is an AVI
<redvamp128> HLM11:  find the volume control right click on it choose prefernces -- then set it for OSS (could be the volume is muted) though should be muted in the test-
<dayo> zamarax: banshee, rhythmbox, Amarok, aTunes don't work?
<Titan8990> !itunes | zamarax
<ubottu> zamarax: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<zamarax> no, I read that itunes recently blocked a bunch of programs
<Titan8990> zamarax, that is very possible....
<Evilrick> I got a problem with 8.04 HH, as of a few weeks ago my removable media stopped automounting. MMC cards, USB disks, CD rom drive and SAMBA shares. I can still mount them manually with sudo mount so its not a hardware issue. If I log into Gnome as root then the automounting works. I have checked my settings in gconf-editor and the settings in my user administration tool. Any Ideas? here are my...
<dayo> zamarax: wow that sucks.
<Evilrick> ...subsystem logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/117863/
<tangentcollision> zamarax: wine
<mohan43u> hi
<zamarax> yeah, I mean, I know it's not a ubuntu / linux issue, stupid apple blocking other programs
<dayo> !welcome | mohan43u
<ubottu> mohan43u: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<zamarax> do you know of a way to make itunes work in wine?
<Titan8990> !appdb | zamarax
<ubottu> zamarax: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<unknown_> hello, can anyone tell me what's going on with my system? When I type netstat, I see that I've got many connected ports... Please look at that http://pastebin.com/m5a2050f0 thanks in advance for any tips :)
<zamarax> I've searched for that as well, and as far as I can tell it doesn't
<Titan8990> zamarax, I have heard of people running windows VMs just for itunes....
<something132> anyone helping me with my problem?
<Titan8990> zamarax, its unfortunate, ipods are a good product....
<Out_Cold> Evilrick, i have the same problem.... perhaps add the drive to the /etc/mtab?
<something132> burning problem
<benc> how do I add something to the PATH on ubuntu?
<zamarax> ahh, damn, that is what I don't want to do, but thanks for the insight, I just didn't know if I was missing something
<something132> people????
<something132> ok i am going to #alsa
<redvamp128> something132:  I had some issues with Brasero when I ran 8.10 but I installed gnomebaker and it worked like a charm-- I would start with that first.
<something132> i think it is to do with the AVI files?
<HLM11> http://imagebin.ca/view/pGg6vNX.html
<HLM11> that is the dropdown requested
<Titan8990> benc, you have to edit your:  ~/.bashrc
<redvamp128> HLM11:  it is listed there-- OSS
<kronicKoH> redvamp128:  gnome breaker?
<Evilrick> Out_Cold: yeah I can do that but its not really a solution
<Titan8990> benc, add something like this:   export PATH='$PATH:/new/path/here'
<HLM11> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application.
<benc> Titan8990: will it apply only to the user editing the ./bashrc?
<redvamp128> kronicKoH:  Gnomebaker (the cd./dvd burning utility)
<HLM11> I get that when I attempt to test sound with just OSS
<kronicKoH> ahh
<benc> Titan8990: I've read something about /etc/environment
<Titan8990> benc, correct, global path changes take place in /etc/profile
<Evilrick> Out_Cold: the worse thing is it stops me from browsing the network
<benc> Titan8990: /etc/profile is empty
<HLM11> regular ALSA works though..
<Schuenemann> Titan8990,  why doesn't this damn apache stop? :-/
<Titan8990> benc, odd.... ubuntu changes things up from the classic linux set up
<Out_Cold> Evilrick, yea.. i came asking for a solution a few weeks ago. but i just mount in the shell
<Titan8990> Schuenemann, have never had the issue.... does it error when you attempt to stop it?
<redvamp128> HLM11:  so it is just when you run wine you get that issue? or does other sounds work? I would also try the plain OSS with a test (without the MP3+)
<Schuenemann> Titan8990,  no, it says ok
<maria> hello
<HLM11> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application. with just OSS
<benc> Titan8990: sorry it's not empty but it doesn't have something that looks like path
<HLM11> this is with everything, right now im 'not' listening to a youtube video
<maria> I have a very simple question that i cant seem to get answered.  How do i install a language pack for Oo
<opr> hello, i am having alittle trouble, every time i boot into ubuntu, my screen is always 1024x768 even though i always change it to 1280x1024 in "gksudo nvidia-settings" then i always save to X config file!
<triaddraykin> Hello. I've been having a ton of trouble getting Ubuntu to load past a certain point. I just get an rc-default error.
<Schuenemann> Titan8990,  http://pastebin.com/m3e291fa
<maria> i downloaded it but dont seem to know how to get Oo to use it
<benc> Titan8990: can I just add export at the end of /etc/profile? the reason I'm asking is because I'm not sure if the path should be for root or only the user
<redvamp128> HLM11: I haven't used OSS in a long time-- though Strange how it works in the test but not in the os...
<HLM11> I have them all set on ALSA right now..
<HLM11> no mp3+ since I get an error
<maria> when i use the package installation program
<redvamp128> HLM11:  all tests work?
<maria> i get the "conflicts with core" error msg
<nootrope> can anyone tell me how to have run a shell script run from a Gnome menu item?
<redvamp128> HLM11:  Do you have onboard sound also?
<maria> "conflicts with installed package"
<HLM11> I dont know how to test sound capture, but yet
<HLM11> yes*
<opr> hello, i am having a little trouble, every time i boot into ubuntu, my screen is always 1024x768 even though i always change it to 1280x1024 in "gksudo nvidia-settings" then i always save to X config file!
<HLM11> redvamp128: I dont know, I have alot of plugins so im assuming yes
<evilGUI_> I mistyped my ssh password once would that make denyhosts lock me out?
<maria> !open office
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open office
<maria> !language packs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language packs
<redvamp128> HLM11:  disable that in your bios and then it should work-- I think by default what is happening is those apps are trying to go through that device and not the specified one.
<tsrk> In proftpd, what user has to be able to read my AuthUserFile?
<Jahooty> wheres' the bootloader config?
<nootrope> maria, try #openoffice
<HLM11> ok, ill restart and see what happens..
<redvamp128> HLM11:  if you have extra speakers
<HLM11> I do..
<kronicKoH> hey guys, i'm having trouble, id like to install kubuntu on my laptop without a cd-rom install
<redvamp128> HLM11:  you could plug them into the onboard and see if it plays things through the onboard-=
<kronicKoH> i have all the cds
<maria> nootrope....funny...im one of two people in #openoffice
<tlchack5> does anybody anything about the book "python programming for the absolute beginner"? it supposedly teaches you how to use python by guiding you through making games... which is why im going into programming
<kronicKoH> and another ubuntu studio  machine that has cd rom
<kronicKoH> as well as proper install
<nootrope> sorry, maria, it's #openoffice.org
<Schuenemann> Titan8990,  IntuitiveNipple I needed to stop as root *sigh*.
<maria> nootrope...thanks
<nootrope> :)
<evilGUI_> How do I remove a IP from denyhosts?
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: I did suggest using 'sudo' !
<kronicKoH> Anyone wanna assist or point me in the direction of a network install or proper vmware
<kronicKoH> i have VNC and VMWare installed on this windows tablet machine
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple,  sorry, didn't see it. Well, now it finds the driver! Thanks
<dayo> evilGUI: check /etc/hosts.deny   grep for your IP and if it's in there, remove it
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: Yay!
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple,  I needed php5-mysql
<redvamp128> zcat[1]:  pm?
<zcat[1]> sure
<clayg> whats the command to count words in a doc?
<evilGUI_> dayo: I removed my IP is that all I need to do to unban it?
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: I thought you might, but when  I searched the package archive, I got no hits that matched that!
<dayo> evilGUI: yes, i think so
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: So I assumed I'd mis-remembered
<bigbrovar> .
<dayo> evilGUI: you might need to restart denyhosts
<kronicKoH> ANY VMWare' ers in here?
<Geek`N`Proud> kronicKoH, me sort of
<Azath> hello
<kronicKoH> Geek-N:
<HLM11> you people are too smart for me, needed to disable the legacy device in my bios and now it works flawlessly
<quibbler> kronicKoH:  try #vnware
<dayo> !welcome | Azath
<ubottu> Azath: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<quibbler> *vmware
<kronicKoH> Geek-N: When I go to create a virtual machine, theres no room on regular, unless I have my terrabyte external drive plugged in
<kronicKoH> should i partition?
<opr> hello, i am having a little trouble, every time i boot into ubuntu, my screen is always 1024x768 even though i always change it to 1280x1024 in "gksudo nvidia-settings" then i always save to X config file!
<baz> whats a nice monospace font that comes with ubuntu?
<DigBig> Dudes ... have you seen this website ??? www.digbigbrotherjenson.be
<ubuntu__> can someone please help ,me ? i installed a secondary windows copy for gaming purposes and now i can't boot my ubuntu ... i was wandering if the LIVE cd has a tool i can use to fix the mbr or the super grub disc if need be ?
<qedx> @baz:  I don't think there's any that's nice. I usually end up downloading inconsolata
<evilGUI_> What's this mean? pam_env(sshd:setcred): Unable to open env file: /etc/default/locale: No such file or directory
<dayo> !grub | ubuntu__
<evilGUI_> I saw that in my ssh logs
<ubottu> ubuntu__: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<baz> qedx, is that available thru apt/
<ubuntu__> dayo: thanks very much ;)
<dayo> ubuntu__: u're welcome :-)
<Jahooty> what partition manager does ubuntu use?
<qedx> baz: yes
<mrcoodles> how do i start mysql server ?
<baz> Jahooty, gparted
<Geek`N`Proud> ubuntu__, grub-install is a neat tool; if you ever get totally stuck try that command =]
<Jahooty> command not found
<this_justy_guy> Jahooty: fdisk
<tlchack5> what channel should i be in to get help with python?
<Geek`N`Proud> Jahooty, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Geek`N`Proud> even on a livecd it should work
<Geek`N`Proud> tlchack5, try  #python or ##python
<dayo> tlchak5: #python
<dayo> tlchack5: #python
<tlchack5> thank you
<dayo> tlchack5: u're welcome :-)
<tlchack5> dayu: it says i need to be identified to join that channel
<j85wilson> So get identified.  /msg NickServ help
<something132> no one helpin me with my burnin prob?
<dayo> tlchack5: u need to register your nick
<ha1331> Having problems with hp proliant ML110 G5. I have system installed on single disk and additionaly have 2xdisks on raid array. Would like to partition and format the array, but cannot find the array. /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc are present but no /dev/md* .
<mzz> I guess this is only tangentially on-topic, but does someone remember if windows 2000 normally overwrites grub?
<baz> what are some other nice monospace fonts i should try installing?
<dayo> !grub | mzz
<dayo> mzz: yes it will
<mzz> ty
<ubottu> mzz: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mzz> (I know how to deal if it does, just wanted to know if I had to make sure I had something bootable around)
<dayo> mzz: windows always overwrites grub
<mzz> just proves my memory still sucks (I thought I installed it once without that happening)
<mzz> oh well
<alwayssleepy> hi does any one have a how to on settin up compizfusion xgl with VM 6.5?
<alwayssleepy> im using 8.10
<opr> guys, is there a way i can disable app armor when compiling with g++ ?
<Renfield> Ok, this is very weird. I appears that networking is not configured until after I log in. Is this correct?
<baz> is there a way tp apt-cache search with wildcards? Like *ttf*fixed*
<gajop_> Renfield: I guess it depends
<nickrud> Renfield, by default,yes
<Renfield> Oh?
<mzz> opr: *might* be -fdisable-stack-protector
<gajop_> Renfield: if you're using the network manager, probably, otherwise, not so sure
<opr> mzz, i'll try it
<Aquina> hy guyz!
<mzz> opr: usually if that "helps" the thing you're compiling is buggy though
<nickrud> Renfield, if you're using network manager, yes, if not you can set up on boot connectivity
<Renfield> Ok, I'm going to stop using the network manager. I'd like the computer to bind to my NIS domain, so that I can log in as somone on that domain, and not as a local user.
<opr> mzz, im just making a backdoor :)
<mzz> opr: and it's actually -fno-stack-protector (assuming apparmor is what I think it is)
<Renfield> I thought this network manager was just a nice GUI configurator for the underlying networking files, not some other thing entirely.
<redline5653> can somebody please help me get my wireless working properly please
<robert_zaccour> my tv tuner/video capture won't work with justin.tv
<robert_zaccour> i installed the hardware driver with ndisgtk, but still not working
<porter1> robert, does justin.tv use flash
<robert_zaccour> yes
<robert_zaccour> is there a good broadcast site like justin.tv that i can use my tv tuner on?
<gump^> want a torrent client wich one is available @apt-get
<gump^> ?
<Renfield> azureus
<itachi> i'd say.. all of them?
<porter1> gump^, transmission is installed by default. There's also delugo
<porter1> deluge*
<robert_zaccour> whats a good website for tv tuner broadcasting?
<gump^> transmission not installed by default..
<porter1> Which is similar to utorrent
<Renfield> Actually, I'm guessing. I can't believe it isn't, though.
<gump^> not on my os
<itachi> rtorrent is nice too
<gordonjcp> gump^: transmission is installed by default in ubuntu
<gump^> i will try azureus, thnx Renfield
<porter1> azureus is bloated IMO
<redline5653> is anyone good with wireless network setups?
<Renfield> porter1: Yea, I think you are right.
<gump^> gordonjcp: that i know. i use acer one with kuki dist
<porter1> It's written in Java :P
<baz> is there a way to see/manage all installed FONTS
<Renfield> Oh, Acer One is a hot little netbook.
<Renfield> I got introduced just yesterday.
<HowardNabe> does flashplayer work with the 64 bit version of Ubuntu
<ha1331> Should raid array appear as /dev/md or is that just for software raids only?
<this_justy_guy> Vuze (formerly Azureus) is way too much fat for a usable bittorrent client use Transmission.
<porter1> HowardNabe, yes, but it can have some instability issues
<jeebster> Yeah, vuze somehow became completely over...bloated
<baz> HowardNabe, yeah, i have it working, but its a tiny bit buggy in that sometimes after lots of use i have to restart firefox
<HowardNabe> I can not get it to work
<mzz> gump^: or rtorrent if you like text-based apps
<jeebster> Didn't expect Azureus to become like that :3
<this_justy_guy> HowardNabe: There's a speical 64-bit build of flash at Adobe's lab site that you can use.
<porter1> IF you want something that's slightly better than transmisson, though, try deluge!
<HowardNabe> Thanks
<gump^> only 9" lcd here =) i cant cath up! =) wich torrent is the one i shall use.. not text-based
<gump^> ?
<HowardNabe> Adobe's lab web site
<mzz> gump^: try them all and pick the one you like most :)
<ha1331> the controller is Intel Corporation 82801 SATA RAID
<musikgoat|main> +1 porter1, deluge is actually a pretty darn good client
<porter1> It's basically uTorrent
<alien> guys, I have a long text file with <a href=http://www.malwaredomainlist.com/mdl.php?search=doc9c.cn>doc9c.cn</a><br><a href=http://ww how do I extract all domains and put them into another file in ubuntu CLI ?
<gump^> mzz: guess i could but i am like beta testing for now
<gump^> =)
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any utility for making a multi-boot CD? Such as loading Gparted, DBAN, etc. on one CD?
<Geek`N`Proud> GodFather, DBAN can be emulated
<gump^> anyway thanx
<Geek`N`Proud> and a lot of liveCDs have gparted these days
<MarkJones> Im trying to get more dependent on the command line so can anyone say what command I use to list what /dev/xxx mount points are on my system.Know what I mean?
<this_justy_guy> HowardNabe: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html  remember that the 64-bit version is considered Alpha version.
<Geek`N`Proud> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda # Fill hard disk with all zeroes
<GodfatherofEire> Geek`N`Proud, I mean like, for a back-up Emergency CD
<robert_zaccour> whats a good website for tv tuner broadcasting?
<nightrid3r> do i need special software to mount mdf (alcohol120%) files ?
<HowardNabe> Thanks again
<Geek`N`Proud> GodfatherofEire, , yeah you can use dd to do what DBAN does
<this_justy_guy> HowardNabe: If you really need Flash for more that YouTube and some simple action script then use a 32-bit browser.
<Geek`N`Proud> I think knoppix has the rest
<GodfatherofEire> I.e., if I needed to diagnose a system, I'd be using Hiren's Boot CD, Gparted, and DBAN
<Geek`N`Proud> trouble with DBAN is it relies on an older kernel
<robert_zaccour> whats a good website for tv tuner broadcasting?
<HowardNabe> will the 32 bit browser run on 64 bit Linux?
<musikgoat|main> HowardNabe: yes
<this_justy_guy> HowardNabe: Yeah
<Geek`N`Proud> HowardNabe, 32bit and 64bit are compatible
<HowardNabe> OK well Perhaps I will try that first
<this_justy_guy> HowardNabe: You'll need to add the 32-bit libs.
<Geek`N`Proud> ia32-libs will let you use 32-bit apps
<redline5653> please can someone help me
<zcat[1]> Ummmmm hirens is mostly warez, perhaps you should use UBCD instead?
<Geek`N`Proud> redline5653, how can we help you?
<porter1> redline, just ask
<GodfatherofEire> Geek`N`Proud, I.e., if I needed to diagnose a system, I'd be using Hiren's Boot CD, Gparted, and DBAN, and anythin else I can think of that would be helpful
<this_justy_guy> HowardNabe: The 63-bit flash player works for YouTube and most sites I've been to but there has been one or two so far that have cause firefox to crash.
<this_justy_guy> **63-bit
<redline5653> i need someone to help me connect to my wireless network it wont accept the key at all
<this_justy_guy> **64-bit  Hard to type with cat in lap.
<Geek`N`Proud> GodfatherofEire, try using knoppix too
<porter1> :]
<Geek`N`Proud> knoppix is a full OS on a livecd
<Geek`N`Proud> it is great for detecting hardware
<GodfatherofEire> Geek`N`Proud, I know that, but I mean I need BIOS diagnosic utils as well
<zcat[1]> Ultimate Boot CD and INSERT are generally what I use
<Geek`N`Proud> you boot it and lspci && lsusb shows a lot
<Geek`N`Proud> GodFatherofEire, look on the PhoenixBIOS site
<GodfatherofEire> Alright
<zcat[1]> there's a lot of pirated stuff on hirens which makes me feel 'dirty' using it
<alwayssleepy> Is it not possible to run compiz in a linux guest on VM? b/c opengl is still not supported?
<GodfatherofEire> I have no such reservations
<fatbrain> i installed a new .so in my lib folder, what's the ld command to "refresh"?
<napsy> Hello. I've reinstalled my Ubuntu system. The installation did not recognise my encrypted /home partition so I leaved it untouched and proceed with the installation. Now the system is installed but I don't know how to configure it to use my encrypted home. Please help.
<nightrid3r> fatbrain ldconfig
<dmulholland> hey, I want to launch an application and send the output to a text file, how can i do it?
<fatbrain> nightrid3r: ah, thanks a bunch
<erUSUL> dmulholland: app > text_file
<naxa> 1) I've got Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01) on 8.10 and no sound.
<naxa> (lspci)
<keystr0k> still trying to get xvidcap or istanbul or recordmydesktop to work... could my ATI drivers be causing problems? in xvidcap I always max out the fps and it dies... ONE time it worked at 10fps. I have a dedicated 256MB gfx card... and a sufficient processor (dual core intel).  Any ideas? Should I try removing the ATI proprietary drivers?
<rdw200169> naxa, is it a relatively new motherboard... like a home-build?
<keystr0k> I am using compiz, but I've tried these apps without compiz enabled and it's the same prob.
<GodfatherofEire> Well, even then is there any way to have multiple bootables on one CD? Kind of like GRUB, only with CD's instead of HDDs?
<Thokas> Hey guys, when I try to run or install Ubuntu, my monitor reads 'out of range.'
<Thokas> How can I fix this?
<ianm_> can anyone recommend games that work well with a wacom tablet?
<Jahooty> is there a GUI for editing grub in ubuntu?
<naxa> rdw200169, no, it is an older dell, gx-260 to be preciese
<naxa> rdw200169, no modifications made. maybe some config error but i don't know how to start.
<dmulholland> erUSUL: what if im trying to do - time app > textfile - will that work?
<rdw200169> naxa, hmm... i don't know then... ubuntu usually does *really* well w/AC'97 audio controllers
<Douglas_Nessmith> Question, I have a PC that crashed, I am used LiveCD to put Linux onto the system so that I can take my family pictures off of the hard drive.  I am unable to mount the drive though.  Any place to find support on this topic.  I found a place on the internet describing it but I cant get it to work. http://www.technixupdate.com/mount-ntfs-fat32-windows-drive-in-ubuntu/
<rdw200169> naxa, the reason i asked is because many motherboards have both AC'97 and Digital Audio, and you can switch what kind it uses in the BIOS
<erUSUL> dmulholland: you want the output of time or the output of app in the log file
<erUSUL> ?
<dmulholland> erUSUL: the output of time mainly - the app doesnt output anything :)
<naxa> rdw200169, i see... dunno if that's the case. full story is that i had this ubuntu as 7.10 on a hp laptop. laptop dead but hdd saved along with ubuntu. I just started from usb and updated to ->8.04->8.10 and now sound is gone. unfortunately i don't know if it worked on the new computer in the first hand... i said to the installer to overwrite everything.
<Royall> Is it possible to give the Windows key a function in Ubuntu?
<itachi> Royall, absolutley.
<naxa> rdw200169, i mean i actually *updated*, not reinstalled, with the alternate cd, and said to overwrite menu.lst blacklist and etc.
<rdw200169> naxa, ahhh,  i see!
<Royall> itachi: how would I give the Windows key a function in Ubuntu?
<naxa> rdw200169, now i think maybe this is somehow a config issue, but i dont know how.
<aykutcan> hi all !!
<rdw200169> naxa, my experience has been that there are some scripts that run at some point during the installation that 'sets' all the config files for hardward
<rdw200169> naxa, hardware**
<nightrid3r> do i need special software to mount mdf (alcohol120%) files ?
<rdw200169> naxa, you could try a dpkg-reconfigure on alsa...
<kronicKoH> HI aykutcan
<napsy> Hello. I've reinstalled my Ubuntu system. The installation did not recognise my encrypted /home partition so I leaved it untouched and proceed with the installation. Now the system is installed but I don't know how to configure it to use my encrypted home. Please help.
<naxa> rdw200169, ok thanks, i will do that now. just a minute...
<kronicKoH> !welcome | aykutcan
<ubottu> aykutcan: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<rdw200169> naxa, and see if you can't get ubuntu to retry setting up the audio, because it thinks, according to the alsa config files, that its audio card is from the laptop
<aykutcan> thanks
<rdw200169> naxa, and, generally, updates won't redetect hardware
<mohan43u> aykutcan: Don't trust them .. they are bots..
<rdw200169> naxa, the config file replacement is only for situations when you *change* config files, and the installer wants to update them for a new version
<aykutcan> :) i know
<dtchen> naxa: download http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh, save it to your Desktop, run it as a bash script in a terminal, and tell me the url the script generates
<naxa> dtchen, ok one minute
<naxa> rdw200169, i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base and alsa-utils... should i restart x or something? (after i finished alsa info)
<rdw200169> naxa, you can try: /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<RussellAlan> haha
<rdw200169> naxa, alsa-utils
<dmulholland> erUSUL: the output of time mainly - the app doesnt output anything :)
<Don_Miguel> Douglas_Nessmith, Do you have a USB stick that you can use to save those files ?  I think the Live CD can do that for you .. but the CD system is not is, iirc, actually mounted
<user___> hello
<naxa> rdw200169, dtchen sound problem is solved, thank you for your help!!! :) i've got another problem. :) where can i check if my graphic card supports opengl? now ubuntu says me that no opengl. the card is ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF
<dmulholland> `
<rdw200169> naxa, wow, that's an old card!
<tlchack5> hey, i have my computer running linux hooked up to the internet via a hub plugged into my laptops wifi card via a crossover cable. is there a way to share the printer my laptop (running vista) has with my computer running linux?
<naxa> rdw200169, it was hard to find something that fits in this very compact house
<naxa> rdw200169, this actually came with another dell
<erUSUL> dmulholland: ok time can do it... use "time -o log.txt program"
<naxa> rdw200169, i think this card seems quite lame. :)
<RussellAlan> Hey ALL:
<RussellAlan> aanyone wanna do some research on kubuntu running on a TC4400
<dmulholland> erUSUL: thanks, didnt think of looking for that, should have
<flint_> Greetings Earthlings...
<rdw200169> naxa, gimme a sec, i'm googling
<naxa> rdw200169, ok thank you! :)
<linux_guy> can you change the size of the icons on the desktop?  the pdf is HUGE..
<eeheh> Can anyone dare to ask some questions? *Like can I ask some auestions about Ubuntu?
<linux_guy> !ask | eeheh
<ubottu> eeheh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<flint_> Anybody got a clue how to compile the source from a tomtom to make a Ubuntu executable?
<flint_> eeheh, yea got a good question?
<RussellAlan> flint_:  are you using the tomtom source for gps on the pc?
<dmulholland> erUSUL: time -o not working...
<rdw200169> naxa, hmm... i don't thing you're gonna get any luck,  that's a very old card!: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3940
<dmulholland> erUSUL: although man time is telling me it should
<gidna> Hi
<Robingraves> Hello :)
<sak> hi
<gidna> I want the bar at the bottom like that in MacOS
<erUSUL> dmulholland: i suspect bash has built in time that is getting in the way use /usr/bin/time -o log.txt appname
<porter1> gidna, try awn
<sigjuice> I just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop.  It is running fine but I'd like to tweak some xorg settings.
<rdw200169> naxa, http://www.x.org/wiki/r128
<kane77> strange things are happening here.. yesterday and day before all of sudden gnome restarted itself, and also yesterday and now my theme got replaced by other theme... can anyone help me find cause for this behavior?
<naxa> rdw200169, in this forum, troutrou says that his ubuntu managed to enable 3d on this card. well.
<erUSUL> dmulholland: sometimes shells s**k
<dmulholland> erUSUL: that's a good idea, will have a look
<sigjuice> for some reason my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is empty
<rdw200169> naxa, that's the driver that will work, i think
<dmulholland> erUSUL: yeah /usr/bin/time is working, time to add an alias :D
<naxa> rdw200169, how can i change my driver?
<porter1> gidna, http://awn-project.org/
<eeheh> You see, I installed Ubuntu *forgot version* a long time ago, and set it on being dual/boot. However a virus came around for windows, and while I was on windows, apprently fiddled around with ubuntu, because I could not start it anymore. Anyways, I got rid of the virus and the pc went good, until today, the windows just freezed at the login thingy, and the only way to acces it (Like i\m doing now,| Is secure mode. Anyways, so I formatted the ol
<notyourdaddy> #join ubuntuusers
<rdw200169> naxa, 8.10, right?
<naxa> rdw200169, right - that's why i ask
<eeheh> write stuff, but I got nothing out of that. So I went and restarted my pc and went into safe mode to search for help, and here I am.
<naxa> rdw200169, i heard that there is something new with xorg lately in this field... i dunno if it autodetects or what.
<rdw200169> naxa, chances are, there isn't even a Xorg.conf file, but since you've done some upgrades, it may still be around
<porter1> eeheh, you should do a dist-upgrade
<Robingraves> Can anyone tell me what the command is to see if my windows hard drive is hd1,0 or something else ?
<eeheh> ?
<naxa> rdw200169, should i delete instance of xorg.conf
<naxa> ?
<gidna> porter1 have I to be in 3d mode?
<linux_guy> eeheh, ive found the easiest answer to windows virus problems to be making the switch to ubuntu =)
<rdw200169> naxa, but, honestly, i have to stop here, b/c i'm still on 8.04
<dmulholland> erUSUL: thanks for the help
<durt> sigjuice: xorg auto-configs now, but xorg.conf is still read put your old one there if auto-config doesn't work perfectly
<erUSUL> dmulholland: no problem
<porter1> gidna, what do you mean?
<Geek`N`Proud> linux_guy, need some malware to make you feel at home? :P
<rdw200169> naxa, you will probably need it!  if it's there, it uses it, if it's not, it auto-detects
<sparr> [how] can I use an ubuntu CD image on a bootable USB drive?
<NFischer> Robingraves sudo blkid
<porter1> gidna, I don't think it uses opengl, but I,'m not sure
<porter1> You'll just have to try and find out
<Robingraves> NFischer: Thankyou
<naxa> rdw200169, then i should write the driver name there as usual?
<linux_guy> Geek`N`Proud, i searched for a whole day looking for antivirus, antispyware /malware protection for ubuntu
<eeheh> Whoa, the virus itself was pretty obibious, a pink looking squid. Besides i\m not asking for some holy grale to completly rid of windows forever, I\m just wondering how I should do to get ubuntu working. And get rid of the dual boot wich I installed long time ago.
<flint_> RussellAlan you got it in one.  I am trying to compile the source for Markus Hoffmann's log2itn
<linux_guy> couldnt believe the lack of availability.... then i realized
<porter1> eeheh, blow it all away and install ubuntu again
<eeheh> So I can install it normally *I have ubuntu on a dvd.
<user___> a pink squid virus?
<eeheh> smss.exe, a creepy bastards.
<linux_guy> eeheh, a pink squid?
<rdw200169> naxa, yes, make sure you have the driver installed: xserver-xorg-video-ati
<TruthTaco> could someone tell me how to get my mycomputer icon on the desktop?
<eeheh> Yhe it had that as a icon.
<linux_guy> *eeheh has been smoking something with spongebob
<rdw200169> TruthTaco, the easiest way to do that is using ubuntu-tweak
<sigjuice> durt: I can't seem to set a resolution larger than 800x600 and glxinfo reports AGP 1x instead of 2x
<TruthTaco> ah thanks
<eeheh> So how I can format the Ubuntu partion, and get rid of the dual boot so I can install it |normally|
<eeheh> ?
<durt> sigjuice: card?
<Geek`N`Proud> linux_guy, antivir is available with dazuko for on-access scanning
<linux_guy> eeheh, you need to work on your mbr right?
<rdw200169> eeheh, explain more of your situation and what you want to do, please
<porter1> eeheh, when you instal, it will allow you to
<naxa> rdw200169, i thought i need r128 ??
<linux_guy> Geek`N`Proud, whats the point?
<Geek`N`Proud> linux_guy: there IS a McAfee VirusScan for Linux too
<kane77> yesterday and day before all of sudden gnome restarted itself, and yesterday and now my theme got replaced by other theme... can anyone help me find cause for this behavior?
<rdw200169> naxa, yeah, that's where the driver is
<Aquina> dazuko is a bit a bitch when it comes to actually using it.
<linux_guy> Geek`N`Proud, all those scan for windows viruses
<Geek`N`Proud> linux_guy, to protect against viruses getting in your Wine? :P
<Aquina> Always recompile the kernel to ensure it really works.
<naxa> rdw200169, i have "xserver-xorg-video-ati" and the same with "-video-r128"
<Aquina> Oh and btw. conflikting modules an the like all the way.
<linux_guy> lets get eeheh fixed up, im interested in his problem
<rdw200169> naxa, well, that's where it is on 8.04... but just make you have it first ;)
<methodmarvel> gotta love 8.04
<sigjuice> durt: according to lspci, ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x
<linux_guy> eeheh, do you want an all ubuntu machine?  all windows? dual boot? vmware?  how do you want to do it?
<naxa> rdw200169, :)
<eeheh> First I had windows. And a linux/obbsesive friend got my to install ubuntu. So I tried it. Ran it for a day and then tought. Na I\ll play my games. Now tonight, my windows got it\s head scrambled, like it hada injection of Opium or something. So it freezes at when I try to login, I get to see the icons and all that shit.
<rdw200169> methodmarvel, yeah, but i can't have the gnome-do dock for 0.8 :(
<eeheh> So I tought, hey let\s start ubuntu again!
<methodmarvel> yeah - rwd - I was trying to install that for AGES
<methodmarvel> couldn't figure it out
<linux_guy> does ubuntu work?
<methodmarvel> nope
<eeheh> So I tried to start it, but apprently after I had got that smss.exe virus away from windows, my Ubuntu got suckzord, it coulnd\t find files etc when I tried to boot it. So I tought, hell no my ass. So I went and donwloaded ubuntu.
<Aquina> eekek the problem is either a bootloder specific one or your NTFS/FAT32 drive for Win got messed up.
<gleyve> I have some problem with sinaptyc..anyone could help me? some dependecies problems
<eeheh> And formatted my G drive.
<Aquina> normally Win can fix this on boot up with chkdsk
<eeheh> Now, the dual boot was still left in there.
<rdw200169> naxa, i have all kinds of crazy stuff in my xorg.conf, and when i upgrade (one day) i'm gonna keep it, b/c i have dual monitors etc...
<naxa> rdw200169, does it make sense if i write this line into the otherwise almost empty 'section "Device"': Driver "r128"?
<eeheh> And I installed ubuntu later on on my G drive again, and restarted the comp.
<naxa> rdw200169, fortunately this thing makes backups of itself
<flint_> eeheh, how many drives you got in this machine?
<naxa> at least for me
<eeheh> Tried to start windows normally, as usual it hang up right at the spot, so I tried to go into ubuntu tru the Dual boot, wich I saw a ubuntu loading screen, you know the orange looking loader.
<eeheh> I got 2 Hdd.
<linux_guy> eeheh, what do you want to do?  how do you want to set it up?  do you want to dual boot still?
<rdw200169> naxa, never *ever* trust that, make your own backups of what works well!  (that's been my motto, and its saved me several upon several times)
<Aquina> eeheh I recommend you to use Ubuntu ONLY with seperated ext3 "partitions". Get rid of everything else. A fresh install will help.
<flint_> eeheh, did you make a standard workstation boot CD?
<naxa> rdw200169, that's a _very_ good motto.
<eeheh> I got Ubuntu 8.10 burned to a dvd disk.
<linux_guy> eeheh, i agree with aquina
<naxa> rdw200169, i was dead a couple of times 'couse i didn't follow that :)
<linux_guy> eeheh, are you pretty new to gnu/linux/ubuntu?
<eeheh> Yes.
<Aquina> seems so :-)
<naxa> rdw200169, this should make you become practiced in configuring, however...
<naxa> rdw200169, this is only in theory :)
<naxa> rdw200169, hold on a sec, now I'll try and restart xorg
<Renfield> Has anyone here installed openGEU?
<eeheh> I just wanna remove that bitchy dual boot, so I can boot the dvd disk, install ubuntu to that partion, then make it set a new dual boot.
<linux_guy> do yourself a favor if you are serious about it and get this FREE ebook download
<linux_guy> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/free-download-ubuntu-pocket-guide-and-reference.html
<mikeshollen> A few days ago I wrote a few lines of code to make my wireless driver and I pasted them into a file, which I believe was rclocal
<mikeshollen> I can't remember what directory that was in
<mikeshollen> And now my wireless card isn't starting on boot
<Aquina> eeheh When booting from that DVD you created choose the Live CD option (boot Ubuntu) then klick on the installer icon on the desktop after it has sucessfully loaded.
<naxa> rdw200169, in any case, if i never return, thank you for your help - you we're a great friend. see you - later. ;)
<mikeshollen> Can someone tell me how to get back there to those startup files
<rdw200169> naxa, ah, good luck!
<flint_> eeheh, the ticket here is to do a manual partition.  The DVD boots you into Ubuntu?
<linux_guy> mikeshollen, what version?
<mikeshollen> 8.04
<Imaginativeone> how do I connect my xp machine to an ubuntu share via samba?
<naxa> rdw200169, I will be BACK! :)
<rdw200169> naxa, and if its any consolation, x.org now has a very reliable safe start mode-thing
<Aquina> eeheh you can boot from DVD no matter what's on your HDD's
<rdw200169> naxa, so if xorg.conf fails, it goes to safe mode, which is just the vesa driver
<eeheh> I uninstalled ubuntu, now. Tru WIndows secure mode, how do I remove Dual boot?
<eeheh> So it becomes Normal.
<Aquina> Go into your BIOS and select a CD-ROM for boot. Or try pressing F11 or something like that on system startup
<erUSUL> eeheh: fixmbr from recovery mode of windows
<eeheh> mbr is what?
<linux_guy> master boot record
<Aquina> maste boot record
<flint_> eeheh, if you want to go back to a total window boot fdisk /fixmbr
<erUSUL> eeheh: ask in ##windows for more info
<linux_guy> GL in that chan
<eeheh> Is that the one thing that holding the somewhat looking corrupted dual boot?
<naxa> rdw200169, oh, i think i've seen that a couple of times. i also saw a few times when even that wasn't enough safe. poor xorg. :)
<Aquina> eeheh I think though you've got more probs than mbr.
<naxa> rdw200169, ok, i'll restart now. bye.
<ccchatzilla> How can I display the result of a terminal command straight in the Gnome Panel?
<linux_guy> eeheh, get that pdf for reference and dont forget to use the forum
<rdw200169> ccchatzilla, hmm,,, that's an interesting question, you could try something with libnotify + python
<Stelbent> anyone awake?
<Aquina> nos, eeheh the mbr is a tiny part on your hdd which takes care of operating system boot in some way. Use fasbot or metager or cuil to search for an article discussin' that matter.
<flint_> eeheh, Does the windows partition work when you hit <esc> and select the windows boot selection?
 * Aquina ,Stelbent! :-) 
<rdw200169> ccchatzilla, libnotify has a dbus instance you can use to make popups show up on you display
<gidna> Warning: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<eeheh> When I choose to boot Windows, it loads, I get to login screen, I login, la la la, sloooow loading, I get to my detoskop with the icons. And then it just loads nearly to nothing, Only allowing me to click on icons and move my mouse.
<gidna> I can't run awn
<gidna> what have I to do?
<rdw200169> ccchatzilla, like that annoying 'your system has updates available' popup
<Stelbent> I made som updates yesterday, now I cant get my wifi working. Runing Intrepid Ibex on Acer aspire one
<eeheh> Sometimes I don\t even get as far as it starts loading from when I login.
<flint_> eeheh, can you boot your windows CD?
<Aquina> eeheh this i probably a M$ Windows spec. problem then.
<eeheh> Here\s the big big problem. I lost my windows cd.
<eeheh> He he he.
<Aquina> *lol*
<Stelbent>  wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<Thokas> I can see that being a bit of a problem, yeah.
<Stelbent> anyone?
<Aquina> Ok I'm a bad girl -- I know"
<Aquina> What's up Stelbent?
<carpii> can anyone recommend a good color picker for web developers?
<linux_guy> eeheh, why keep windows anyway?
<Aquina> How's the weather in Norway?
<flint_> eeheh, what version did you "loose"?
<Stelbent> Aquina, not too good :)
<Aquina> :-)
<Myrtti> !offtopic | Aquina
<ubottu> Aquina: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Stelbent> Aquina, -20c and lots of snow =)
<Andry_Afk> hi guys, I'm looking for a tool to put the live CD image into a USB Drive.  cany anybody help me?
<kapace_laptop> hello, is there a way to list all display drivers installed?
<Aquina> Uiii...
<eeheh> Because I wanna play Counter/strike, be able to do my VB homework I get from school. Play alot of steam games, and use windows movie maker.
<rdw200169> kapace_laptop,  dpkg --get-selections xserver-xorg-video*
<tim_> hi. i want to back up my MBR. which device should i use?
<kapace_laptop> rdw200169, thanks
<flint_> eeheh, again, what windows version did you "loose"?
<sigjuice> durt: according to /var/log/Xorg.0.log, ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP) (ChipID = 0x4c46)
<Aquina> hm. Nevertheless it seams like you Windows OS is corrupt. This is not a Ubuntu or bootloader problem as I already mentioned, eeheh.
<Royall> what drive is /dev/sg0, usually?
<flint_> eeheh, what version of the CD did you have?
<rdw200169> kapace_laptop, that doesn't get the restricted drivers, though, like nvidia and fglrx
<eeheh> An very old Dell cd with Windows XP Service pack 1.
<eeheh> 32 bit version.
<kapace_laptop> rdw200169, but i can change the command for that?
<flint_> eeheh, go download a new version and burn it to a cd
<tim_> nevermind.
<eeheh> Is the windows cd required to fix the damned mbr?
<kapace_laptop> eeheh, no
<kapace_laptop> you can find the recovery console somewhere from microsoft
<Andry_Afk> I do not have a cd rom drive
<maco> eeheh: if "fix" means you want to reinstall windows' boot loader
<durt> sigjuice: sorry got caught up helping someone else. Also sorry I've never touched an ATI card
<rdw200169> kapace_laptop, yeah, here's the one for nvidia: dpkg --get-selections nvidia*
<Andry_Afk> so I cant use a real cd
<flint_> eeheh, the windows cd is required to fix your windows xp. It will also fix the mbr as part of the bargan.
<icui2i> can anyone help me with how to get back the lower panel, where I can see my programs when minimized? as well how many desktops that are available.. I accedently deleted the panel...
<kapace_laptop> rdw200169, yeah, thats what i was thinking
<kapace_laptop> thanks
<Andry_Afk> I need an external drive, such as a USB drive
<maco> icui2i: just add a new panel and add those applets to it\
<naxa> rdw200169, i'm back....... sorry for being late, i just played a bit with tux racer :)
<maco> icui2i: if you right click the top panel itll let you add a new one
<rdw200169> naxa, so it works?
<naxa> rdw200169, yeah, it's hell slow, but it works. :)
<flint_> macd_, Hou are you doing?
<naxa> rdw200169, tux racer is my glxgears
<rdw200169> naxa, well, thats what you get from a Rage 128 ;)
<flint_> mac /Hou/How/
<naxa> rdw200169, i think it's actually more interesting. :)
<naxa> rdw200169, yeah :)
<alexxoid> hi guys, does anybody have been setuped a voxware metasound decoder?
<icui2i> maco: but it's not the same as the one when I first installed ubuntu..
<naxa> rdw200169, i actually has an integrated graphics card. can i found out what's that, with this ati still in operation (eg. right now)?
<maco> icui2i: you can make it the same
<icui2i> maco: still miss the desktop area
<maco> icui2i: if you right click it you can add that :P
<rdw200169> naxa, yeah, you can actually use both w/different monitors, etc... but that requires a more advance xorg.conf config... not *impossible* ;)
 * linux_guy downloads tuxracer out of curiosity
<naxa> rdw200169, i installed ati in the agp slot 'couse i tried to install osx (experimentally) and it said that it needs an ati card. :)
<maco> icui2i: im not in gnome right now, but there are widgets you can add to that panel for Display Desktop, Window Picker, Workspace Switcher, and Trash
<zawazawa> is anyone here using irssi?
<icui2i> maco: what kind of applets do I choose to do that?
<eeheh> Right now, I don\t want to format my windows, i\m only intrested in fixing the mbr. I.e removing the Dual boot that ubuntu asked if I wanted to create when I installed ubuntu for the first time.
<erUSUL> zawazawa: me
<naxa> rdw200169, I see. :) but where can i see the type of the card? lspci's info doesn't showd me any sense (even if it was actually)
<maco> icui2i: just look through the list. the names should be similar to the names i said
<CyberGab1er> zawazawa: Yes, why
<linux_guy> eeheh, you're probably going to have to reinstall the OS
<btQuark> does anyone know how i can show the passwords in the gnome password manager?
<Imaginativeone> <Imaginativeone> how do I connect my Windows machine to Ubuntu?
<Imaginativeone> <TCW_> Imaginativeone, install samba, read documentation
<uplink> anyone uses apt-build??
<zawazawa> how do I see the list of channels, I'm new to IRC and this client
<icui2i> maco: will try =) thank you =)
<linux_guy> and quit getting virus'
<btQuark> i've tried to click on show password but it does not show anything
<erUSUL> eeheh: we already told you how. boot with a windows cd into recovery mode and run « fixmbr »
<rdw200169> naxa, its very likely that /var/log/Xorg.0.log specifies the video cards it found
<Imaginativeone> zawa: which client?
<erUSUL> eeheh: for more details as in ##windows
<linux_guy> erUSUL, he has no cd
<zawazawa> irssi
<Imaginativeone> ah
<eeheh> I don\t have any windows cd at all. I lost it.
<maco> eeheh: dont need to get rid of GRUB to get rid of the dual boot...
<Imaginativeone> can you use /list ?
<zawazawa> it doesn't seem to do anything
<nightrid3r> do i need special software to mount mdf (alcohol120%) files ?
<maco> eeheh: bah Brunellus isn't on, but his brother's laptop uses GRUB with Windows, just because the kid likes GRUB but not ubuntu
<machine> Hello. Is anyone familiar with Blender and/or 3ds?
<naxa> rdw200169, well, this is quite long... can you help me with any specific about what am i searching?
<naxa> rdw200169, i've found ati couse it's "rage".. dunno what to search for :)
<rdw200169> naxa, it should specify that in one of the (II) lines
<jway> when at a login screen in command prompt, saying "machinename login: " and I don
<rdw200169> naxa, like, "Informational"
<HLM11> im having troubles deleting a folder on my desktop
<jway> 't want to login, but shutdown the machine - how do I do tha
<jway> t
<erUSUL> zawazawa: /list on the server window but that will overkill use the freenode alist service
<erUSUL> zawazawa: will be*
<mr_daniel> machine: you can find a #blender channel on the freenode server
<douglasness> would the newest version of ubuntu run without being installed on the hard drive?  I need it to be able to remove data off a crashed hard drive?  Really important.  Please message me with answer.
<machine> thanks mr_daniel :)
<thebloggu> can someone tell me if is possible for me to tweak my theme not to look so big ? for example, in firefox my bookmarks bar height is maybe 20px and i like it small
<mr_daniel> np
<meoblast> hi
<nightrid3r> douglasness yes it will
<douglasness> thank you very much I will be sure to download it tonight thx
<eeheh> I got a windows xp ISO file at my computer. Yay. Let's see what magic we can do here.
<rdw200169> naxa, somewhere in your menu there may be an app that shows you a windows-ish layout of your hardware
<meoblast> my dad and step mom decided they wanted Ubuntu on this slow machine and when i ran the live CD i had some wireless issues.... could some one assist me in finding the easiest way to set this wireless card up?
<rdw200169> naxa, but i don't know, on 8.04 i installed a kde app for that b/c i couldn't find it
<mr_daniel> nightrid3r: I am not sure if a fresh ubuntu installation is able to mount mdf files, but you can convert the mdf file into iso format and then mount the .iso http://ubuntuexperiences.wordpress.com/2006/12/13/mounting-mdf-images/
<HLM11> need assistance with removing a non-empty folder on my desktop, please help
<nightrid3r> oh cool
<icui2i> maco: thank you..worked fine =)
<rdw200169> naxa, try this: gnome-device-manager
<mr_daniel> I think there are also tools to mount mdf files directly, but I dont how they are called
<meoblast> strange.. lspci reported it to be a broadcom but Windows reports it to be a Linksys
<vishnu> i was working with Full visual effects enabled. when i played video. it flickers so i changed to normal. then now i cannot enable the visual effects. pls help
<rdw200169> meoblast, that's b/c linksys cards always use broadcom chipsets
<Royall> Is it safe to delete the "Microsoft Windows XP Embedded" option from the GRUB menu.lst?
<meoblast> vishnu: oh that's easy to fix..... open a terminal and type "compiz --replace"
<zawazawa> erUSUL: thanks I'll have to read up on how to use that
<gidna> Hi
<meoblast> vishnu: sometimes with non-nVidia cards it will false report whether compiz can be started
<TruthTaco> whats a "superspace"
<rdw200169> naxa, yeah, i just installed that, its very good
<meoblast> vishnu: if that doesnt work, X server must be restarted
<gidna> I don't like awn so I removed it.. but I don't have anymore the classic bar at the bottom..
<vishnu> meoblast: ok wait. i will test
<meoblast> rdw200169: are there drivers for those or must i use ndiswrapper?
<gidna> How can I reput it?
<gidna> that one with the show desktop..
<eeheh> I copied the recovery tool over to the boot thingy, let\s see if it works. I will return later. Thanks and bye.
<sak> hi
<rdw200169> meoblast, it's iffy, depends on exactly what chipset you have
<naxa> rdw200169, ah. sometimes one cannot understand, why aren't some compnents are installed by default.
<vishnu> meoblast: i tried 'compiz --replace'. still cannot enable effects
<meoblast> rdw200169: how can i find out.. i'm not good with WIndows and Ubuntu off live CD could take a while to boot on this machien (plus there's no network in ubuntu on here)
<vishnu> meoblast: when i tried it says 'Desktop effects could not be enabled'
<rdw200169> meoblast, do you have a 'restricted drivers available' icon whatzit in your taskbar?
<meoblast> vishnu: pastebin me the terminal output
<meoblast> rdw200169: no
<rdw200169> naxa, yeah, i agree, a hardware profile app is very useful!
<vishnu> meoblast: ok
<meoblast> rdw200169: although there are nVidia drivers on this machine
<meoblast> rdw200169: i mean an nVidia card
<Andry_Afk>  my notebook doesnt have cdrom drive. anybody can tell me how to boot the livecd from a USB pendrive?
<meoblast> Andry_Afk: one second i'll get you a link
<HLM11> need help with removing a non-empty folder on my desktop
<naxa> rdw200169, yeah. however, i can't see my other vga here... but there is an unknown device on the "host bridge". could it be that...?
<sigjuice> durt: thanks for your help.  I tracked this to bug 284309 and fixed my problem.
<Ebdomos> Quick question: I have made a 4.7 gb dvd image, and I need to transfer it via internet to one person. What is the fastest most reliable way of doing this? Torrent?
<meoblast> Andry_Afk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<rdw200169> naxa, it's possible, you may want to google your machine model w/ubuntu to see if its a kernel problem
<naxa> yeah
<HLM11> !files
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<vishnu> meoblast: http://pastebin.com/mc978ac4
<rdw200169> naxa, you gotta admit, though: gnome-device-manager is pretty darn useful!
<erUSUL> HLM11: you can not sdo it with the file manager?
<HLM11> no
<erUSUL> HLM11: error msg?
<erUSUL> !details | HLM11
<ubottu> HLM11: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<naxa> rdw200169, i admit it. :) it really is.
<HLM11> only root has access to it and sudo + --ignore doesnt work
<meoblast> vishnu: you have an Intel chip?
<meoblast> vishnu: for your GPU?
<erUSUL> HLM11: sudo rm -r folder/
<HLM11> I was trying to install vmware server and I got the rpm and tried converting with alien
<naxa> rdw200169, still wondering why wasn't enough space for 144 kb in that cd image.
<vishnu> meoblast: no ATI
<linux_guy> Can compiz get along with video files yet in 8.10?
<meoblast> rdw200169: how would i find which chipset this this wireless device has in it from windows?
<nsadmin> alien might convert the package but the insides are not guaranteed to work
<HLM11> ok, its gone thanks
<rdw200169> naxa, meh, who knows?  i'm sure there was a heated debate over removing it... but i don't feel like pouring through the launchpad to find out why
<vishnu> meoblast: i have ATI chipset
<meoblast> vishnu: well ATI and Intel use similar interfaces for drivers..... sadly... the only way to fix that is restart X as far as i know....
<rdw200169> meoblast, well, you can use lspci or lsusb depending on how it's plugged in
<meoblast> vishnu: in other words... save work... close programs..... Control + Alt + Backspace
<naxa> rdw200169, linux people sometimes do very strange decisions. or at least very strange for me.
<vishnu> meoblast: you mean restart the system
<crdlb> linux_guy: the problem isn't compiz, it's your video driver, so the answer to that question depends on your video driver as it always has
<meoblast> rdw200169: from windows?
<erUSUL> rdw200169: lshw
<rdw200169> erUSUL, thanks
<meoblast> rdw200169: it would take a good 15 minutes to get back into the live cd
<meoblast> rdw200169: and a good 10 to get back into windows
<rdw200169> meoblast, ah, do you know what the model number of the card is?
<JPSman> Hi
<meoblast> rdw200169: yes i have it from System Info
<rdw200169> meoblast, like "linksys wrt54g v.10" or something
<meoblast> rdw200169: Linksys LNE100TX Fast Ethernet Adapter (LNE100TXv4)
<naxa> rdw200169, i was once 'debating' about why should ubuntu has a better file open/save dialog box... but people didn't beleive me that users need thumbnails in a gtk filechooser. that's very weird for me.
<rdw200169> meoblast, in this situation, the version number is very important, linksys likes to swap chipsets a lot
<crdlb> linux_guy: fglrx (the proprietary ATI driver) is the only driver that still has consistently broken video unless you use unaccelerated X11 playback
<meoblast> rdw200169: was that the version number? if not where can i get it?
<rdw200169> naxa, i have a bad habbit of customizing things endlessly, generally my ubuntu never ends up looking like the original :)
<vishnu> meoblast: i am using Virtual Box. wil it affect the Visual effects
<rdw200169> meoblast, the box it came in, or on a sticker on the actual card
<meoblast> vishnu: shouldnt... i think that is just a known bug in non-nVidia cards
<rdw200169> meoblast, but i don't think what you showed me is the wireless card, that's an ethernet adapter
<meoblast> rdw200169: i dont know... and i don't think my dad would like me demolishing everything to get to the back of the machhine
<naxa> rdw200169, really? can you give me some hints? i installed awn and some now logon themes but somehow i am allways lacking something in the end... can you give me hints?
<naxa> now=new :)
<rdw200169> naxa, what do you want to do?
<vishnu> meoblast: any patches available..
<naxa> rdw200169, just random cool stuff what you see on screenshots but don't know how to get
<naxa> rdw200169, this is plan A
<meoblast> vishnu: maybe typing "killall metacity" and then "compiz" would work
<wers> is there a way to have both wicd and nm installed? :D
<rdw200169> naxa, well, with compiz you can use a replacement window manager called emerald to make pretty windows
<meoblast> vishnu: metacity might be locking it out
<meoblast> vishnu: be aware that your window title bars will go away after killing metacity
<meoblast> brb gtg... i'll be back soon
<rdw200169> naxa, i was never a fan of awn (it crashed a lot at the time) so i use cairo-dock
<vishnu> meoblast: ok
<rdw200169> naxa, that, and a lot of people really like conky
<nectar> hey guys i just installed frostwire it was installed well. but when i start it it always says starting the connection is there anyone  who can help me about that?
<vishnu> meoblast: will it close any windows ?
<rdw200169> naxa, there's also gscreenlets that puts interesting informational things on your desktop
<Macer> just bought an ice genie for my k45
<Macer> it's really starting to turn into a sickness :)
<alien> guys, I have a long text file with <a href=http://www.malwaredomainlist.com/mdl.php?search=doc9c.cn>doc9c.cn</a><br><a href=http://ww how do I extract all domains and put them into another file in ubuntu CLI ?
<jrib> alien: use grep (hint: -o)
<rdw200169> naxa, for really simple system modification, ubuntu-tweak is really popular
<gidna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLjh8nOTlwo
<gidna> How can i put the clock like that one ?
<alien> jrib, I know what grep and sed is for, but after reading the manual for couple of hours I give up :)
<naxa> rdw200169, thanks! can you tell me what have you done on your desktop (if it's too much, key elements, or "recently)?
<mikejet> Is there a way to tweak the temperature that the hardware shuts down at?
<jrib> alien: does my hint help?
<rdw200169> naxa, there's also ultamatix for getting restricted stuff
<alien> let me see
<elementz> find
<rdw200169> naxa, mostly, i run dual-monitor with a bunch of minor gconf changes to make things act the way i like
<alien> jrib, so what optio0n do I put here?
<jrib> alien: huh? -o is the option
<ca_rlo> hello
<eater91> Hi -
<alien> jrib, I didnt get your point
<jrib> alien: read what the -o option does in grep
<alien> jrib, I read it many time
<alien> does not help
<alien> how to describe that I want domain name after =
<alien> ?
<jrib> alien: so what does it do?
<eater91> Hi - running Intrepid on a laptop, how can I control suspend and resume events? The scripts in /etc/acpi/suspend.d and resume.d do not seem to be executing.
<nectar> eater91: do you have an packardbell laptop?
<eater91> nectar: no, Lenovo
<nectar> iam having same problems too but i could not find a solution yet
<eater91> suspend and resume work fine, but I want to customize them
<ca_rlo> how can I let my Ubuntu more attractive?
<karan> lol
<karan> get better themes
<Thokas> gnome-look.org ?
<ca_rlo> but
<jrib> alien: still there?
<naxa> rdw200169, i see. i gotta run out for a moment, will be back later! thanks for advices! :)
<alien> jrib, yeah
<ca_rlo> sometimes when I took same themes it teels me that I don't have the gtk theme
<jrib> alien: looked up what -o does yet?
<eldiabl0> yo yo
<eldiabl0> wassup
<nightrid3r> eldiabl0 taxes probably
<eldiabl0> haha
<eldiabl0> always
<napsy> Hello. I've reinstalled my Ubuntu system. The installation did not recognise my encrypted /home partition so I leaved it untouched and proceed with the installation. Now the system is installed but I don't know how to configure it to use my encrypted home. Please help.
<alien> jrib, yes
<NFischer> napsy how did you encrypt it
<jrib> alien: well, what does it do?
<Thokas> How do I change my screen refresh rate to one that doesn't show up in the change screen resolution options?
<napsy> NFischer: using the installer
<alien> jrib, gives options
<Astero1D> Hi everyone
<Astero1D> Can someone recommend a decent rpg game (like WOW) for linux? please?
<alien> sup
<napsy> Astero1D: planeshift
<nightrid3r> Astero1D freedriod
<bonkit> Hi, I just enabled ufw and set default access to deny, but I can still connect to irc and use the web, why ?
<rsista> I have a backup question.  I want to include Windows My documents directory (/media/disk/Documents and Settings) in my backup using tar while excluding the other stuff in /media.  Can "tar" do this?
<NFischer> napsy "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen -device- -name-"
<napsy> NFischer: ok I'll try
<Macer> just bought an ice genie for my shuttle k45
<Macer> heh
<Macer> it's going to be a little silent beast
<jrib> alien: alright whatever, I can't help you if you claim to read things and then don't.  Good luck
<Macer> it already lost 50dB in fan noise from that disgusting stock psu it had
<Redsoxie> MutK: You previously said your thongs are carving up your ass. May we suggest you undo the gender change ?
<Macer> http://www.getashuttle.com/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=11&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=75
<yoyit2> hi i am trying to share my internet connection how do i set this up
<Macer> hahaha! they are selling crt monitors for $1
<jrib> Redsoxie: stop please.  stay on-topic
<Redsoxie> jrib: I see many opposing monkeys. we eat those for breakfast :=)
<NFischer> napsy you can also get gdecrypt (universe) for gui
<yoyit2> hi i am trying to share my internet connection how do i set this up
<alien> jrib, you dont get my point, trust me i read it, does not help, after reading it many times im not able to put syntax to extract domain names, because there is no option to do so easily
<napsy> NFischer: when I enter my password I get Command failed: No key available with this passphrase.
<nightrid3r> yoyit2 google for iptables
<Redsoxie> echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward (make sure the file exists first)
<napsy> NFischer: but when I execute luksDump it prints out some information
<jrib> alien: I asked you to describe to me what the -o option does so that you can see it will be helpful.  Instead you gave me a nonsense answer
<jesio> hello all
<Redsoxie> $ file /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Redsoxie> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: empty
<meoblast> i'm back
<jrib> Redsoxie: do you have a question?
<Habeeb> ????????? ??????
<jesio> does anyone know how to activate the wifi on aspire one
<meoblast> could someone help me figure out what wireless card i have in windows so i can find the right drivers for ubuntu?
<Redsoxie> jrib: im top 6000 coder in the world, do you have a question ?
<nsadmin> meoblast: if you don't find out here, there is #windows
<meoblast> nsadmin: they probably wouldn't help if i told them i'm deleting windows
<unop> Redsoxie, the device manager should give you that info.
<nsadmin> Redsoxie: yeah... why are you here?
<EruditeHermit> hey, can someone explain the difference between icedtea and openjdk?
<unop> meoblast, , the device manager should give you that info.
<nsadmin> meoblast: so domn't tell them that
<Redsoxie> unop: i wasnt asking, re read the lines, np.
<unop> Redsoxie, i'm sorry
<meoblast> unop: where is the device manager?
<Redsoxie> nsadmin: to help and improve
<Redsoxie> unop. np at all
<meoblast> unop: i'm not very windows fluent... i'm installing Ubuntu for someone
<nsadmin> what os do you run?
<unop> meoblast, under network adapters most probably
<Redsoxie> Be well and be nice. signout by Gowd :=)
<berat> Deniz Seki gozaltin da !!!!
<meoblast> unop: i mean i don't know how to start device manager.. can't find it in this large All Programs menu
<unop> meoblast, start -> run -> devmgmt.msc
<nightrid3r> meoblast control panel >> system >> hardware >> devicemanager
<nsadmin> meoblast: see if there's a control panel
<meoblast> ok i have a Motorola Wireless PCI Adapter WPCI810G
<illumin8> has anyone successfully installed the new nvidia drivers for linux (released on the 11th) in ubuntu 8.04?
<unop> !wireless | meoblast
<ubottu> meoblast: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<meoblast> does anyone know if that has Ubuntu drivers?
<meoblast> unop: thanx
<nightrid3r> meoblast google for wpci810g linux
 * meoblast cries
<meoblast> no Linux drivers
<nightrid3r> meoblast then install ndiswrapper and use windows drivers
<HOMEMADEJAM> hey everyone
<nightrid3r> mmmmm HOMEMADEJAM
<illumin8> grape or strawberry :)
<GNUWorld> Sounds good to me
<HOMEMADEJAM> Strawberry of course :)
<illumin8> you rule, whats up :)
<GNUWorld> okay i am listening them... only for Strawberry
<HOMEMADEJAM> I am seeking for a little help if that is okay
<illumin8> ask away.
<rsista> Hello all..may be my question was lost in the thong discussion :-(  I repeat
<GNUWorld> On with the question :D
<rsista> I have a backup question.  I want to include Windows My documents directory (/media/disk/Documents and Settings) in my backup using tar while excluding the other stuff in /media.  Can "tar" do this?
<rsista> (Thanks for listening)
<nightrid3r> HOMEMADEJAM sorry no cooking help here, we are geeks
<HOMEMADEJAM> I have a text file... and I want to display in in the terminal... highlighting any text 'homemadejam'
<HOMEMADEJAM> I have used the grep command to do this
<HOMEMADEJAM> Although, I can only get it to display only the lines that contain 'homemadejam'
<HOMEMADEJAM> I need it to display the full text file, but still highlighting the 'homemadejam' part
<HOMEMADEJAM> ...if that makes any sense :)
<nsadmin> HOMEMADEJAM: that;s what grep does
<jrib> HOMEMADEJAM: is there a reason you don't just use a text editor?  Please don't use enter as punctuation by the way
<nsadmin> it prints only lines that match
<HOMEMADEJAM> I still need it to print then lines that don't match too... and sorry about the enter thing :)
<jrib> HOMEMADEJAM: and my question about a text editor?
<HOMEMADEJAM> Oh sorry. Yeah, I am using an old server to paly around on... so it has no GUI
<eater91> Is anyone here familiar with ACPI on Intrepid, and how to trigger specific events when a laptop wakes up?
<zsquareplusc> and still you could use an editor ;-)
<jrib> HOMEMADEJAM: ok, my question is still valid...
<w3rd_> hey guys im trying to configure a lang pack and switch the language of my computer keyboard and the system it self... i followed the instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172642
<zsquareplusc> vim file, then /wordtohighlight
<w3rd_> i was hoping someone could tell me what i did wrong
<Animator> Hello people is there a way to auto mount my ntfs drives on startup so as i wont have to do it everytime i log in manually ?
<HOMEMADEJAM> Okay, but all I need to do is to display a text file, highlighting a certian word, eg 'homemadejam'. I don't want to open it up in a text editor
<jrib> Animator: install and run ntfs-config
<zsquareplusc> w3rd_: you can choose the language when you log in. and the keyboard in system->prefs
<jrib> HOMEMADEJAM: well you could do this in vi.  What do you need to do this for?
<w3rd_>  zsquareplusc: i did that ... and it still loads english
<eater91> HOMEMADEJAM: you can run "less yourtextfile" and then type /homemadejam
<w3rd_> im not sure why
<zsquareplusc> HOMEMADEJAM: what is your idea of "highlighting" when you dont want to use an editor? do you want to convert the file to HTML for example, in order to use colors?
<w3rd_> the interface changes to an old version of gnome
<HOMEMADEJAM> I'm just writing a script to view my Twitter feeds, and I am wanting to clearly see what I have posted, or who are sending me a reply
<w3rd_> but the language hanst change
<leonardo_> boa noite
<jrib> HOMEMADEJAM: you want your script to color/highlight the output?
<leonardo_> boa noite
<HOMEMADEJAM> Yeah pretty much. but to only highlight the words that I have chosen
<zsquareplusc> HOMEMADEJAM: if its just for lokking at in the terminal, then why not less and then type /word
<HLM11> I need help with my keyboard layout... or something along those lines
<jrib> HLM11: just ask the question
<jrib> HOMEMADEJAM: well one way would be to just use ansi color codes yourself in your script
<benpicco> Hi, how to make a screenshot of a fullscreen OpenGL Game?
<HLM11> I am playing a game and need to use the command 'toggleconsole' which is bound to ~ and I need to press a key after that, is there a way to change that?
<EruditeHermit> hi can anyone explain the differences between icedtea, cacao and openjdk versions of java?
<kitche> benpicco: depends on the game some have their own screenshot method
<naxa> rdw200169, i am back
<HOMEMADEJAM> How would you do something like that? :S
#ubuntu 2009-02-15
<wers> how do i set window opacity?
<jrib> HOMEMADEJAM: for example: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x329.html  #bash might have more resources
<naxa> :)
<benpicco> kitche: so there is no tool which can grab the screen?
<nsadmin> and info bash is a good definitive reference if you have the info pages for bash installed
<kitche> benpicco: yes there is a tool but most likely you do not need one
<HLM11> any info on how I can do that?
<benpicco> well, I need one..
<HOMEMADEJAM> Okay thanks, I'll take a look at that site
<int256> how to configure compiz effects
<naxa> rdw200169, is there an alternate update manager? i would like to order updates by size, couse i have a lame connection
<kitche> benpicco: are you sure that the game does not have a screenshot option inside of it?
<rdw200169> naxa, not really.. you can use synaptic or apt-get instead of the update manager, though
<rdw200169> naxa, well, not that i know of anyway
<benpicco> kitche: yes, it's still in development
<naxa> rdw200169, i see...  :)
<naxa> rdw200169, thank you! :)
<thebloggu> can someone tell me if is possible for me to tweak my theme not to look so big ? for example, in firefox my bookmarks bar height is maybe 20px and i like it small
<SudoKing> hi, firefox is resolving invalid hosts to a specific server, I checked with resolv.conf and removed some lines that must be affecting it, and restarted init.d/networking, but the error is still there.  Anything I can do?
<naxa> rdw200169, may i ask what is your exact desktop experience configuration right now? i don't want to be rude, but I always end up with unfinished things 'couse i don't know what's next. your previous tips were great but this question is about the details altogether. but please don't answer if i am asking too much
<mistergibson> after a recent update, I've lost audio in xine (set to use pulse) ... anyone else run into this?
<mistergibson> it was working like a champ prior to update
<sammyF> thebloggu: if I remember correctly, FF uses the your gnome theme for the menues
<naxa> 'couse i don't want to be rude it's just i don't know how to put up a good selection of stuff
<SudoKing> mistergibson: same wtih me too, haven't gotten it fixed yet :S
<Renfield> Is there a timeline for the release of Jaunty?
<Mood> isn't it june?
<kitche> !Jaunty | Renfield
<mistergibson> sudoking: did you see a ticket logged?
<ubottu> Renfield: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<deepfriedsquirre> When I try to run Morrowind with wine, I get 'Unable to find a CD-ROM/DVD drive on your computer'. What shall I do?
<rdw200169> naxa, well, here's a screenshot of my crappy desktop, sec...
<Mood> or april
<Mood> :-)
<Renfield> Oh, thanks.
<thebloggu> sammyF, right, but can i edit them ? if possible, what do  have to change ?
<rdw200169> naxa, http://www.flickr.com/photos/35399757@N04/3280161820/
<rdw200169> naxa, it looks kinda strange b/c that's both monitors
<sammyF> thebloggu: sure you can. just right click on the desktop, change "desktop background"->Theme->Edit Theme
<Astero1D> How do I install Enemy territory on linux? is this game still free?
<deepfriedsquirre> Don't worry everyone, I found a solution for myself
<sammyF> thebloggu: or the fonts tab even ;)
<Barbaren> yo
<zsquareplusc> thebloggu: well your example, firefox has its own theme. you can download different ones. and for the toolbar, rightclick->adapter->small icons
<deepfriedsquirre> Astero1D: Quake Wars? Maybe IDSoftware has an executable for it like with Quake 4.
<deepfriedsquirre> Look in the Ubuntu wiki.
<HLM11> this was self-resolved, I was using the layout with dead-keys, bugt mine does not have deadkeys
<deepfriedsquirre> Also, you'll probably need to copy some data files from the DVD first
<thebloggu> sammyF, oh sorry :P i mean edit the theme itself and not change themes
<Barbaren> Can anyone here recommend a simple LAMP based CRM (like SugarCRM) for small/medium sized business? I like sugar, but it's really way over the top for what we need. Anyone have some experience here?
<Animator> Is there any way to format a /dev/sdd1 drive ?
<ammagendut> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) what is this mean?
<zsquareplusc> SudoKing: do you made entries in /etc/hosts?
<Astero1D> deepfriedsquirre, Quake for has executeble for Linux?
<sammyF> thebloggu: well .. you can edit firefox themes, if that's what you want. there's a HOWTO on mozilla's page somewhere.
<Obituary> try nexuiz
<Obituary> its very good in ubuntu
<thebloggu> zsquareplusc, yes i know, i have small icons but not in the bookmarks menu, and menus are almost always gtk and not firefox theme
<mindriot> ammagendut, it usually means another synaptic or apt-get session or updater is running.  Close them
<SudoKing> zsquareplusc: nothing major
<Obituary> do you know how can i unistall windows and install ubuntu
<nightrid3r> Barbaren tigercrm
<thebloggu> zsquareplusc, and still, i would like integration with my desktop
<Obituary> i am using ubuntu and windows in the same pc
<thebloggu> sammyF, i want to edit the gtk :P
<Barbaren> thanks nightrid3r, any other recommendations?
<kshep> treme.com
<ammagendut> E: Unable to lock the download directory and this?
<deepfriedsquirre> Astero1D: Quake 4 does, but it's hard to get. There don't seem to be many mirrors... I think there may be a freebsd mirror that does a linux executable somewhere, but I'm not sure. Also, there are different versions of the executable.
<Obituary> where are you all from
<jrib> !ot | Obituary
<ubottu> Obituary: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sammyF> thebloggu: well .. you can edit the Theme in in the Theme tab, you can change the fonts in the font tab. There are lots of very nice themes around which you can tweak. If you want to actually create new themes, I'd say check gnome.org. They have HOWTOs too ;)
<sammyF> thebloggu: though if I recall correctly it's not VERY easy. mostly editing xml files
<deepfriedsquirre> Obituary: There's documentation for questions like that. People here aren't happy to give you an install guide when there's a perfectly good one out there.
<mistergibson> anyone seen a real gnome/gtk theme editor creator out there?
<zawa> hey does anyone know how to make bbs art not all screwed up?
<Ishmael> how do i get xubuntu to recognize a usb external cd/dvd burner?
<naxa> rdw200169, i think this is a "private photo" on flickr... at least it says that. maybe you should edit it to be public
<mastt> how do I tell what version of ubuntu I'm using?
<redvamp128> mastt : uname
<mastt> it says Linux
<rdw200169> naxa, ah, http://www.flickr.com/photos/35399757@N04/3280161820/?edited=1
<redvamp128> mastt:  also uname -a
<bazhang> lsb_release -a mastt
<mastt> bazhang: thanks
<redvamp128> bazhang:  I was just going to say this cat /etc/lsb-release
<mastt> what find tool should I use?
<zawa> no one here a fan of telnet?
<mastt> I can't apt-get locate for some reason
<rdw200169> naxa, alright, here it is: http://www.flickr.com/photos/35399757@N04/32
<th__> mastt, for what?
<mastt>  Package locate has no installation candidate
<Ishmael> apt-cache search ?
<mastt> th__: locating files on the disk quickly
<nightrid3r> zawa telnet is insecure better use ssh
<bazhang> mastt, apt-cache search package?
<Ishmael> whereis ?
<th__> mastt, find?
<mastt> find or whereis?
<th__> man
<thebloggu> sammyF, thanks :)
<zawa> oh i know i just use it for BBS
<mastt> how do I install `locate`?
<zawa> but all the art and everything looks messed up
<th__> mastt, sudo apt-get install locate?
<nightrid3r> mastt sudo apt-get install slocate
<mastt>  Package locate has no installation candidate
<th__> slocate
<mastt> thanks
<sammyF> thebloggu: np
<naxa> rdw200169, what is that thing with "Cpu 1" "cpu 2"? (i couldn't found gscreenlets for ibex yet and cannot configure conky:))
<Ishmael> there's an mlocate too, not sure what's up with that one
<th__> hey isnt there something on the kernel wich needs to be switched? for the locator i mean
<tsrk> in the terminal how do i see what username i am?
<rdw200169> naxa, i have a dual-core proc
<tsrk> (as a command)
<zsquareplusc> tsrk: whoami or id
<Ax4> my audio doesn't work
<Ax4> please help
<tsrk> zsquareplusc, ah, thank you very much!
<Ishmael> but anyone able to help me with this usb thing? i was hoping maybe it would auto-recognize the usb drive, but no luck
<whileimhere> hi I am re doing a laptop with ubuntu 8.10 and am going to include a / and a /home partition. How large should my swap and / be?
<redvamp128> !audio | Ax4
<ubottu> Ax4: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nightrid3r> Ax4 give more info like what soundcard you have and what you try before all on one line
<sammyF> after 4 hours of installing and updating, I can say that there is something fishy going on with one of the last updates to networkmanager or avahi
<Andelkrag> Hi everyone, greetings from Spain. :)
<Ishmael> Ca Va?
<nightrid3r> whileimhere swap = 2X ram
<sammyF> anybody got network manager to run aftr the latest updates on netbooks?
<naxa> rdw200169, yeah i know, i mean what is the program that monitors your system on your screen? :)
<Ishmael> top
<whileimhere> And how much suggested space for /? I dont want to have to re-do it later on and they only have  a 40 gig drive
<rdw200169> naxa, ah, that's screenlets
<Ax4> nightrid3r, haven't tried much, it simply doesn't output sound, I have a GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX motherboard, lscpi says: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<naxa> rdw200169, i see. i tried to do apt-get install gscreenlets but there is no such a package :( is this normal?
<rdw200169> naxa, did you search for it? i.e.: apt-cache search screenlets
<naxa> rdw200169, i didn't know that there is apt-cache :D
<SanityInAnarchy> Can't seem to get livecd persistence, snapshoting, or the showmounts option to work. Any other way to get a larger / on that livecd? Is this a known bug?
<naxa> rdw200169, is there a really transparent terminal application for gnome?
<Ax4> nightrid3r, newegg.com says the audio chipset is: Realtek ALC888
<rdw200169> naxa, yeah, mine does it, and i'm using good-ole gnome-terminal
<mastt> why is apache called apache2?
<nightrid3r> Ax4 sudo lsmod <-- see if audo stuff shows up
<naxa> rdw200169, hmm. i have this terminal but it displays the background as transparency
<OriWB> I want to set up my fingerprint scanner on a system 76 laptop. Can Someone help?
<naxa> rdw200169, so this is some issue then
<rdw200169> naxa, Edit -> Current Profile -> Effects
<Ishmael> fingerprint scanner? are you from the future?
<SanityInAnarchy> Also: The "Make USB Startup Disk" doesn't find my USB hard drive, despite that two of its partitions are mounted.
<rip_> !lsmod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsmod
<Ax4> nightrid3r, lots of stuff
<superfly__> can i set up a software raid 5 with 2 sata disks and 1 external usb drive?
<Ax4> superfly__, yes
<nightrid3r> Ax4 put it on pastebin
<rdw200169> superfly__, egads, Why???
<naxa> rdw200169, i did that, that's why it shows my desktop :) i think it is a bug couse my card is old. thank you for your help! :) sorry for asking a lot, it' just i haven't found anybody lately who has so many answers and these just came up in my mind.
<mastt> how can I tell my system specs, especially how much ram I have and the size of my disks?
<Ax4> nightrid3r, http://pastebin.com/d1d903119
<Ax4> mastt, sudo fdisk -l
<rdw200169> naxa, pick away, on the point of conky, there are lots of posted working configs in the ubuntu forums
<rdw200169> naxa, for all kinds of crazy stuff, like this.. sec..
<Mech0z__> anyone that can help me with lan issues? I have just put together my new server (8450 x3 and asrock motherboard with Nvidia 8200 chipset) but the onboard lan cant get a ipaddress from my gigalan switch.
<rdw200169> naxa, http://lifehacker.com/5152819/to+dos-weather-and-twitter-on-a-linux-desktop
<Ax4> mastt, cat /proc/meminfo for mem stats
<nightrid3r> Ax4 you have more than 1 soundcard ?
<mastt> cannot open /proc/partitions as root, why?
<rdw200169> Mech0z, hm... switches don't generally provide DHCP...
<Ax4> nightrid3r, yes, I have an old AudigyZS2 in the box
<Ax4> but the onboard doesnt work
<Mech0z__> It just says "The network connection ahs been disconncted" when I try to connect to it
<nightrid3r> Ax4 that one is recognised and will work
<zawa> naxa: I think you have to use compiz to get a true transparent terminal
<sammyF> Mech0zdid it work before you updated?
<Ax4> nightrid3r, so I should switch to the old one and forget about the onboard?
<naxa> zawa, that will be the case then :) thanks
<sammyF> Mech0z__:  did it work before you updated?
<AncientRelic> How can I figure out the path to a Windows share?
<redvamp128> mastt:  also try dmesg for a more detailed system info
<SanityInAnarchy> So... USB hard drives aren't supported for this? Anyone?
<Mech0z__> I have not have any other os installed on that pc sammyF
<Dante`> Hi, I've a little issue with the screen command. When I launch a screen via ssh from my gnome-terminal and when I use my mousse to scroll, it goes in the commands history (like if I utilise up arrow) instead of scrolling the stdout.
<nightrid3r> Ax4 hmmm i also so intel hda support so maybe you should check you mixer settings
<Mech0z__> but I can see that the switch sees it (light in it) and I my I have a mac address so something is working
<Ax4> nightrid3r, i've toggled it every which way lol
<rip_> i'm having some issues with installing 8.10, i think i have a bad image file.  I do have a working copy of 8.04.  if i install 8.04 is it able to upgrade itself to 8.10 from within ubuntu?
<kitche> Dante`: yes and what's the problem exactly if you want to scroll stdout press scrolllock then
<Ax4> nightrid3r, but thanks for looking i appreciate it
<sammyF> Mech0z__: apparently there was some really smegged up things going on in one of the last updates. I reinstalled first xubuntu, then ubuntu on a netbook. Wired network worked fine, until I installed the updates. after that, it can't connect to anything anymore. only loopback works
<kitche> Dante`: yes and what's the problem exactly if you want to scroll stdout press scrolllock then press the up arrow
<Ax4> nightrid3r, i'll stick with the older soundcard for now I guess
<nightrid3r> Ax4 yes, see if that works for you
<Mech0z__> so I need to get an older version?
<NFischer> rip_ sure
<Mech0z__> sammyF or?
<Dante`> kitche: the problem is that on 4 servers, 2 ubuntu servers, it's the only which does that. I'd like to not use the scroll lock, just cause it's faster to just scroll with the mouse instead of doing ctrl+a echap page up
<sammyF> Mech0z__: maybe I misunderstood. you just installed ubuntu (fresh clean install) and your adapter can't get an ip address over dhcp?
<Mech0z__> sammyF yes
<NFischer> rip_  but be careful.. i cant install ibex to. i tried both updating and fresh install both led to kernel panic
<Dante`> kitche: "the only one" I mean
<Mech0z__> its set as "method: automatic dhcp"
<mastt> what's the most lightweight gui I can install and connect to remotely?
<sammyF> Mech0z__: ok .. did you have any connection to the switch at any time?
<kitche> Dante`: hmm I don't use a gui on servers sicne I find it to be a waste of resources really but sounds like it's a configuration issue
<Dante`> kitche: and I dont see what is differents on this server cause the screen configuration is the same than on another.
<Mech0z__> sammyF no
<redvamp128> mastt:  either Xubuntu-desktop (XFCE) or LXDE
<Dante`> kitche: I don't use a gui on my server !
<sammyF> Mech0z__: hmm ..Different problem than mine then, sorry
<rip_> NFischer: yea, all the files are backed up, i have a feeling this is going to be an ugly install.  its on a laptop that seems to have hard drive issues (unsupported hdd controller?) doing some really bizzare things. gonna give 8.04 a shot
<Mech0z__> :(
<Mech0z__> this sucks
<Mech0z__> cant use it for anything now without lan :S
<Dante`> kitche: I use ssh+screen in a traditional way.
<Mech0z__> dont even have an old card
<[8sch]> hello everyone
<OriWB> I want to set up my fingerprint scanner on a system 76 laptop. Can Someone help?
<Dante`> kitche: it's just that on this server, which I didn't install myself cause I bought it (OVH), the screen does this weird behaviour
<kitche> Dante`: well then you need to figure out the issue like I said I don't use a gui on my server(my definition is different then what you think I m saying)
<zimbres> hi, I was writing in the file ibov.C and in other terminal I did ~$ > ibov.C After that I run the command in vim: :vs ibov.C and both windows where empty. Is there anyway to recover the file?
<kitche> Dante`: as in I don't use a gui at all on my client to my server
<[8sch]> maybe someone can help me: i have a problem with my bcm4306 wifi chip.
<nightrid3r> OriWB sudo apt-get install thinkfinger-tools
<Dante`> kitche: you mean that you don't use X and a mouse on your client ?
<[8sch]> my system is finding the card, but don#t can connect to wlan
<Dante`> kitche: you connect your server directly from a tty ?
<Dante`> weird...
<OriWB> [8sch]: I'm trying it now. thanx a lot
<Thunderdome> I just installed Ubuntu through wubi, and when I boot it up, it ends up going into a BusyBox shell...
<kitche> Dante`: not weird since using a gui for me is a waste of resources when I m just sshing
<OriWB> [8sch]: it finished i think... but nothing happenned
<kitche> Dante`: why waste resources when you'll just be in a ssh session on a remote machine doing all the work
<Dante`> kitche: ok ok, so anyway you cant help me if you dont use a mousse
<kitche> Dante`: I use a mouse
<doc`> i have to internet connections one wireless, and one ethernet, to differnet isp:s can i somehow use both at the same time?
<NFischer> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mech0z__> If I go into network tools then it looks like its using ipv6, could this be a problem?
<Dante`> kitche: but u dont use a gnome-terminal...
<bmwM5> hello
<bmwM5> http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/releases/intrepid/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<redvamp128> Thunderdome:  try gnome-session (any errors?)
<Dante`> kitche: thx anyway
<bmwM5> is that the one i need if i have core 2 quad(64bit)
<bmwM5> or is there a sep one?
<bmwM5> iso
<nightrid3r> bmwM5 there is a 64 bit iso
<Thunderdome> redvamp128: Inside the BusyBox shell?
<lstarnes> bmwM5: you can use either the i386 version or the amd64 version
<nightrid3r> but that one will work too
<kitche> Dante`: also just so you know you onyl scroll gnome-terminal you don't scroll the remote output
<bmwM5> will i386 on core 2 quad
<bmwM5> be less optimal ?
<Dante`> kitche: yes, sorry, I mean I want to scrool in the gnome-terminal history and do not send "^[[A" through the ssh tunnel to the screen
<bmwM5> what is direct link to 64bit ubuntu for core 2quad(64bit) system
<nightrid3r> bmwM5 for a desktop it will be beter cos off media support
<Thunderdome> redvamp128: Er, what do you mean?
<redvamp128> Thunderdome:  other than that you can reinstall the ubuntu-desktop.
<bmwM5> nightrider, im just gonna be using the 64bit 8.10
<bmwM5> to fiddle with Oracle 11G
<bmwM5> for my 11G ocp studying
<bmwM5> i just want a good  64bit 8.10 for core 2quad 64bit system
<XxSwitchBladexX> what kind of computer is recommended to use a 64bit version of ubuntu?
<elementz> looking for a good command line tool to convert from flac to mp3
<nightrid3r> bmwM5 ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirrors/ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<cablguy> anyone help me with a error 17 for grub??
<Thunderdome> redvamp128: Ehm... How?
<bmwM5> nightrider, this good too?
<dixon_> HAHA, I just found the most ridiculous bug (or what I should call it). Spent over two days on finding a solution to this. It seems that your crontab must end with a new line for it to work. Why!? :)
<bmwM5> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<bmwM5> ?
<redvamp128> Thunderdome:  hit the alt+f1 key should bring up a prompt
<nightrid3r> bmwM5 yes
<sammyF> cablguy: Supergrub can probably http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<cablguy> sammyF:  ok, lemme take a looks..
 * cablguy looks @ the site..
<bmwM5> nightrider, since that is "belnet.be"
<bmwM5> a site i not heard of, how do i check its MD5 once d/l is done
<dekkong> Hello!... how can I rename a partition in ubuntu?
<elementz> ok, solved my question myself... ^
<zsquareplusc> dekkong: rename or do you want to move the mount point?
<nightrid3r> bmwM5 in windows or linux?
<bmwM5> its on my windows for now
<bmwM5> d/l
<bmwM5> i trust u, well i dont trust no one i know
<bmwM5> im sure that iso from belnet.be is legit
<bmwM5> but since its not ubuntu.com, i want to test its MD5  make sure its legit
<dekkong> zsquareplusc: I just want to rename it
<nightrid3r> bmwM5 google for md5sum windows
<Mech0z__> could it be that I need to manually download new realtek giga lan drivers?
<cablguy> ok, I've tried supergrub but, it said that it couldn't fix the boot loader...  so, anything else I can try?
<DJNomad> anyone using thunar ?
<DJNomad> btw all you that help people are awesome
<nightrid3r> bmwM5 btw you can trust belnet.be they are official mirors, its a university network
<DJNomad> never never found any help like i have here when i was wndblowz user
<redvamp128> Thunderdome:  if that didn't do it then -- ctl+alt+f1 (login) then try gnome-session - and ctl+alt+f7 to return
<zsquareplusc> dekkong: partitions do not have a name by themselves. only the filesystems within the parition, so it depends on that for the rename.
<zsquareplusc> Thunderdome: you ended up in a busybox shell when booting? that means the it can not find the root filesystem. that's a kernel parameter, passed on at boot time. but i don't now what it has to be for a wubi install
<Hentai> is there ubuntu for sparc64?
<never_> anybody know stuff about adding static routes on your ubuntu box?
<Thunderdome> zsquareplusc: I'm going to do a chkdsk /f of my Windows partition, and see if that works
<nightrid3r> Hentai afaik not, debian supports sparc64
<Hentai> yes I'm aware debian does
<[8sch]lap> can someone help me with my bcm4306 (can't find/conect network)?
<Thunderdome> zsquareplusc: Because I did allocate free space to my windows partition before installing Ubuntu through Wubi
<Ishmael> my system isn't recognizing usb devices, how does i fix?
<sammyF> [8sch]lap: probably. revert to the last kernel you had prior to .11
<sammyF> [8sch]lap: .11 broke networking for many systems
<[8sch]lap> thx, what shell i do?
<s0101> Hi i need some help
<neeto> [8sch]lap: are you using ndiswrapper with bcmwl5?
<Mech0z___> that is fucking wierd, I restarted my router and now lan works.
<nightrid3r> !ask | s0101
<ubottu> s0101: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[8sch]lap> b43
<Ishmael> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sammyF> [8sch]lap: in a terminal, type "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" look for the line "default 0" and change that to (probably) "default 2"
<neeto> [8sch]lap: so does it show up as wlan0 in iwconfig?
<Ishmael> that helped none
<sammyF> [8sch]lap: reboot. it should work again
<s0101> I am using amsn on 2 computers via router but i would like to know how to block it.  does  anybody know what port?
<Ishmael> 1863 is msn
<nightrid3r> s0101 port 1863
<savanik> Does anybody know what the -S switches for gpsmap actually go to? The man file I have is old.
<nellmathew> anyone here use a blackberry media manager for ubuntu?..  or any software for the blackberry?.. (not in wine or vm)
<s0101> i tried that before but that did only block live messenger on my third computer with windows
<Ishmael> s0101, well, in my messenger program it lists 1863 as the port it uses to communicate with the server
<BlackDalek> who here is an expert at getting the TV out to work on nvidia graphics cards? I have a GeForce4 ti 4200 Go AGP 8x.
<s0101> do you have Amsn?
<Ishmael> no, what's that?
<jrib> BlackDalek: usually, one just enables the nvidia drivers in System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and then uses nvidia-settings
<Ishmael> i use Pidgin
<nellmathew> what's a good video encoder for ubuntu? (super in wine doesn't seem to work)
<redvamp128> Thunderdome:  Did you see screens like this when ubuntu rebooted? Installing Ubuntu From A Windows System With Wubi - Page 2 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials <http://www.howtoforge.com/wubi_ubuntu_on_windows_p2>
<maxime_> hi everyone
<freegoo> i am using compiz fusion cube  plug in, bit i can not seem to add more sides to the cube. any ideas???
<cphillips> how do i make a playlist for mplayer?
<Thunderdome> redvamp128: =S No, it didnt do that
<Thunderdome> redvamp128: I'll try reinstalling Wubi...
<BlackDalek> jrib, I think I have that installed, but I can't make sense out of the settings and I don't see anything for TV out... I have a thing down the bottom of sysinfo which says Nvidia and Nvidia settings...
<redvamp128> Thunderdome:  have a look at that guide
<Ishmael> so, anyone, quick command line to turn usb on?  it doesn't recognize anything i'm hooking up right now
<elnotas> algun español
<Thunderdome> redvamp128: I installed it normally, but I didnt get those componen screens and such.
<jrib> BlackDalek: x server dislay configuratio, then enable the tv
<savanik> freegoo - you need to add more virtual workspaces to get more sides on the cube.
<nightrid3r> BlackDalek sudo apt-get install nvtv
<kitche> Ishmael: there isn't one besides mounting the device
<redvamp128> Thunderdome:  when you installed with a cd -- did you leave it in after reboot?
<Thunderdome> redvamp128: ... I didnt install with a CD...
<Thunderdome> redvamp128: I installed it through Wubi
<sirhc_> has anyone ever used gnome-lirc-properties?
<Ishmael> kitche, k, but that just confuses me, cause absolutely nothing happens when i plug something in.  i was hoping hotplugging was turned off by default or something
<BlackDalek>  jrib do I have to install NVTV as nightrid3r suggests?
<redvamp128> Thunderdome:  I would try wubi again or download a cd and do the install from that.
<Thunderdome> redvamp128: Yeah, I'm reinstalling right now -- And my two CD drives cant seem to burn a CD
<cphillips> how do i make a playlist for mplayer?
<jrib> BlackDalek: that may be an alternative
<jrib> cphillips: one way is to just list files one per line
<redvamp128> freegoo: Forlong's Blog - How to set up Compiz Fusion 0.7.4 (included in Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron) <http://forlong.blogage.de/en/entries/2008/4/26/-How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion-074-included-in-Ubuntu-804-Hardy-Heron>
<Ishmael> is there a chance that my usb ports are just dead?
<BlackDalek> jrib, ok, cos I got no TV setting to enable under x server display config
<redvamp128> freegoo:  That is a guide on how to get the cube working and add sides...a how to.
<cphillips> jrib, okay, but how do i do that automatically? i just want to shuffle my whole library.
<jrib> cphillips: you should be able to just pass all the files on the command line to mplayer
<redvamp128> freegoo:  correction this is the link to the guide Forlong's Blog - How to set up Compiz Fusion 0.7.4 <http://forlong.blogage.de/en/entries/2008/4/26/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion-074>
<cphillips> jrib, with what command?
<jrib> cphillips: just glob them
<sammyF> cphillips: type "mplayer --help" for the available options
<spasticteapot> I have one soundcard installed on my computer - an M-Audio Audiophile USB.
<spasticteapot> It's recognized by aplay-l, and is set as the playback option in various menus.
<spasticteapot> However, no noise comes out of it.
<[8sch]> neeto, yes it does
<[8sch]> samferry, sadly it doesn't work
<rdw200169> spasticteapot, you wanna look up using an M-Audio device w/PulseAudio
<int256> what is colinux
<rdw200169> spasticteapot, its kinda screwy b/c there's no 'Front' or 'back' our 'output' on m-audio devices, being that they are meant for recording/mixing etc...
<Whyvas> http://halbot.haluze.sk/images/2006-04/2182_Google_in_20_years.jpg
<spasticteapot> This one, ironically enough, really isn't.
<redvamp128> int256:  I read about that one-- it is a linux that runs as a process inside windows- but is very limited.
<rdw200169> spasticteapot, hmm... interesting,
<int256> redvamp128: ok
<sirhc_> colinux is where they put a tube up your a?? and flush out your colin...
<int256> sirhc_: lol
<Guest96741> will a new version of Ubuntu be released when Debian is?
<spasticteapot> It has as much I/O as my old SoundBlaster: One set of line inputs, one set of line outputs, a headphone jack, S/PDIF I/O, and MIDI.
<kitche> Guest96741: before debian is released
<Guest96741> kitche: what's the point in that?
<HLM11> how do I remove a dir as root (sudo) when rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /DIRLOCATION/ doesnt work?
<kitche> Guest96741: April is the next release of Ubuntu umm Debian gets released like every two years or so
<redvamp128> int256:  you would be better off running a Virtual Box of linux -The one process makes it rather slow, and integration is limited.
<Guest96741> kitche: the next version is being released in 5 hours time.
<[8sch]> still have a problem with bcm4306. wln0 is showen as activ, but not showing/connetcting networks
<int256> i have a TV tuner card in my system. how can i use it. any software for that ?
<Redragon1337> how do i extract an iso thru the terminal?
<sirhc_> int256 - what kind of card
<kitche> Guest96741: yes which is roughly what been two years since the last release well a year Ubuntu does it every 6 months
<spasticteapot> rdw200169: I can only find one reference to pulseaudio on my PC, and running "pulseaudio -k" does nothing.
<int256> sirhc_: TV Tuner card (pinnacle)
<HLM11> how do I remove a dir as root (sudo) when rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /DIRLOCATION/ doesnt work?
<nightrid3r> int256 kdetv
<NFischer> <HLM11> sudo rm -r dir
<Guest96741> kitche: so, in answer to my question, no ubuntu will not be released when debian is.
<HLM11> thankyou
<sirhc_> int256: i had good luck with tvtime.. it picked up my card with no problems..
<int256> ok
<rdw200169> spasticteapot, you must be going alsa only then
<sirhc_> int256: now if i could only get the darn remote working...
<kitche> Guest96741: no next release is in April
<Guest96741> kitche: what's that called?
<spasticteapot> rdw200169: So, what do I do now?
<rdw200169> did you google your model number + ubuntu ?
<rdw200169> spasticteapot, there's probably a reference to it in the ubuntu wiki or on the forums
<kitche> !Jaunty | Guest96741
<ubottu> Guest96741: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<spasticteapot> I looked.
<HLM11> how do I move all everything from /1/2/ to /1/
<HLM11> all of everything*
<int256> is any one able to visit flock.com
<HLM11> http://flock.com
<HLM11> Yes
<int256> HLM11: ya
<HLM11> int256: Yes, it appears to be a site to download a web[?] browser
<int256> HLM11: yes, will it work on ubuntu
<kitche> int256: should since it has linux support
<Mal3ko> guys..can you tell me how to allow port ranges with ufw?
<ashlessburn> so does anyone one when 50deb is comin out
<nightrid3r> int256 seems to be a dns problem (i'm in belgium)
<int256> kitche: can you pls send the link to the linux version of file.
<int256> i cannot visit that site
<viewtyjoe_> hello
<nanotube> Mal3ko: "man ufw" it has examples
<int256> viewtyjoe_: hello
<int256> nightrid3r: so you cannot visit that site.
<int256> nightrid3r: me too
<nightrid3r> int256 nope
<int256> i am in india
<enoksrd> anyone know how to make udev repopulate /dev/disk/by-label without a reboot?
<ashlessburn> edit ur reg files
<nanotube> Mal3ko: in short, use colons (ie, 80:100)
<int256> nightrid3r: ok
<HLM11> int256: the resolved ip of http://www.flock.com is 72.32.84.199
<Mal3ko> nanotube: i tried ufw allow proto tcp from any port 4500 to any port 4600
<Mal3ko> wrong?
<kitche> int256: well if you can't visit the site then how do you expect to get the file?
<n8tuser> enoksrd -> try  sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart  or hald restart on same dir
<nanotube> Mal3ko: if your goal is to enable access to the range of ports from 4500 to 4600, then yes, wrong. :)
<sirhc_> http://www.flock.com/download/?platform=linux
<HLM11> how do I move all of everything from /1/2/ to /1/  ?
<int256> kitche: sorry
<nanotube> Mal3ko: what you have says allow from external ip: port 4500 to internal ip: port 4600
<elementz> i am trying to convert flac > mp3 via soundconverter. it would be nice to do it via the commandline, so that i can automatically shut down the system when converting has finished.
<int256> HLM11: yes the i tried the ip
<int256> yes it is now working
<int256> HLM11: thanks
<elementz> it that possible with soundvonverter?
<nightrid3r> points to downloads.flock.com which doesn't resolve here
<sirhc_> nightrid3r: http://www.flock.com/download/?platform=linux
<enoksrd> n8tuser: sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart worked, thanks!
<nanotube> Mal3ko: you are looking for probably something like ufw allow proto tcp from any to any port 4500:4600
<HLM11> http://downloads.flock.com/index.php?os=linux&product=flock-2.0.3
<n8tuser> enoksrd -> you're welcome
<nightrid3r> sirhc_ i know but dns here doesn't resolve
<Mal3ko> nanotube: yes
<HLM11> is there a way to mass move files in a folder to the folder above it?  example:  move all contencts of /1/2/ -> /1/
<Mal3ko> nanotube: how to delete the range that i added wrongly?
<Mal3ko> ufw allow proto tcp from any port 4500 to any port 4600
<sirhc_> nightrid3r: what language are you in / country again?
<nightrid3r> sirhc_ Belgium
<nanotube> Mal3ko: use 'delete'. as i suggested, "man ufw". it's all there. :)
<nanotube> Mal3ko: so, you'd go for something like "ufw delete allow proto tcp from any port 4500 to any port 4600"
<redvamp128> I found a deb of flock which is built for Hardy and Intrepid here Application Information - Flock <http://www.getdeb.net/app/Flock> that is getdeb.
<nightrid3r> oh coolness
<redvamp128> nightrid3r:  was that more of what you were looking for.
<yesyes> is anyone having issues with firefox in jaunty? when i lauch firefox from the command line nothing happens, not even an error message and nothing appears in top/ps.
<ashlessburn> ubuntu server issue . direct porting doesnt work and idea. try to use side step 2 for vnc opera but no luck
<redvamp128> yesyes: try #ubuntu+1 for jaunty issues
<yesyes> thanks
<nightrid3r> redvamp128 yes, thanks
<int256> HLM11: can you pls resolve the ip for http://downloads.flock.com
<sirhc_> nightrid3r: no option for belgium.. would something else be close? german / finnish / french?
<nightrid3r> int256 its also on getdeb.net
<redvamp128> int256:  you can download the deb file of instead of installing from .gz at getdeb Application Information - Flock <http://www.getdeb.net/app/Flock>
<nightrid3r> sirhc_ i already grabed it from getdeb thanks anyway
<robert_zaccour> can i use my hauppauge 850 usb tv tuner in ubuntu?
<judget_> does anyone remember the command the grep the VGA ports on a machine?
<HLM11> int256: I got this ip...   http://downloads.flock.com
<robert_zaccour> so far no luck
<HLM11> err
<JoeJoe24> hey all. I'm really sorry to ask this. Can I have someone take a quick look at this please? I'm sure someone could answer this problem in a min or so. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1069850
<HLM11>  72.32.84.199*
<Mech0z> Anyone that can expalin to me how to get apt-get to work?
<Mech0z> mine just says it cant find package
<HLM11> sudo apt-get ?
<jrib> !apt | Mech0z
<ubottu> Mech0z: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Mech0z> (I am new
<jrib> Mech0z: pastebin what you are doing and the full output
<nanotube> Mech0z: you probably haven't enabled the universe and multiverse repositories. what package are you trying?
<PVO> Hi all, Ubuntu (8.10 Intrepid) noob here... can anyone help me to tether my windows mobile phone to connecct to the internet? I'm stuck with XP right now... :s
<Mech0z> xchat and vpnc
<Mech0z> but no I havent done anything to enable it
<int256> HLM11: ok
<ashlessburn> lol bot
<Mech0z> just typed sudo apt-get xchat
<pan_> module kqemu failed to load; how do stop it from checking it to load when i boot?
<redvamp128> Mech0z:  sudo apt-get install xchat
<nanotube> Mech0z: well, first, you should use "sudo apt-get install xchat". (note the install keyword)
<HLM11> int256: so then did that ip work?
<nanotube> Mech0z: second, xchat is in universe, so check your repositories and see if universe is enabled.
<Mech0z> e: coudlnt find package xchat
<int256> HLM11: nope
<nanotube> Mech0z: (from cli, look in /etc/apt/sources.list, or open synaptic and go to the repositories menu)
<enoksrd> JoeJoe24: i have an idea how to do this, i'l pm
<JoeJoe24> enoksrd: thanks please do
<Ishmael> lsusb doesn't show any of my usb devices :(
<Mech0z> nanotube do  Iahve to enable 3. party software?
<acalbaza> can i tell synaptic to install a specific package from a remote repo?
<coz_> hey guys  is there a way to get rid of the wired network icon in the system tray?
<nanotube> Mech0z: no, you want to enable the "community maintained open source software (universe)"
<Mech0z> that is enabled
<Mech0z> (was as default)
<acalbaza> i want to install enfuse but its in the jaunty repo and not the ibex repo, im a little fuzzy on how to get this installed using synaptic
<Mech0z> then it should work?
<nanotube> Mech0z: then run "sudo apt-get update", and try installing again.
<redvamp128> coz_:  yes but the side effects are that you also loose the tray.
<aleron6> is there a  pdf file of the documentation yett
<coz_> redvamp128,  oh man thats not good
<nanotube> aleron6: documentation on what?
<coz_> redvamp128, no way just to disable  mmm
<redvamp128> coz_:  the notification area is what has that included
<aleron6> ubuntu duh
<coz_> redvamp128,  yes  it is just a nuisance
<coz_> :)
<nanotube> aleron6: hm, well.. you can probably find some ubuntu books in pdf...
<Mech0z> now its working nanotube
<nanotube> Mech0z: or if you're still in synaptic, click "reload", and then ctl-f "xchat"
<nanotube> Mech0z: cool :)
<robert_zaccour> can i use my hauppauge 850 usb tv tuner in ubuntu?
<Mech0z> dont know what synaptic is :o
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download2.html aleron6
<aleron6> wat book lol
<sapo> ei tem alguem ai
<coz_> robert_zaccour,  that should work but i would google that was well with   ubuntu hauppaguge 850
<HLM11> after installing phpmyadmin from synaptic package manager, how can I access it?
<sileni> hey guys, i see that ubuntu has desktop version and server version. I have an old pc sitting around that i want to mess with. what are some possibilities with server edition?
<robert_zaccour> it doesn't work
<robert_zaccour> and all the drivers are invalid
<Mech0zServer> nanotube, works^
<robert_zaccour> according to ndisgtk
<sapo> ei vc
<invisime> every now and then when I'm using an application that has sound, all sound will cut out. if I close the application, its process will remain open and sound will not play. if I kill the process, sound will be restored.
<aleron6> r yu sure that is a good book
<redvamp128> !es | sapo:
<ubottu> sapo:: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<invisime> do these symptoms remind anyone of anything?
<robert_zaccour> and the tutorials for the sound card don't make sense to me
<maxXMB> virtualizing solaris
<ncfi1013_> my ipod was working fine this morning. now i can't get it to mount. ive tried everything i can think of to get it to mount again. please help. can anybody tell me what this means and how to fix it? i have to go to work tonight and i will go crazy if i dont have any music to listen to so i dont have to listen to those all those morons that i work with. here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118226/
<robert_zaccour> oops
<robert_zaccour> i meant the tutorials for the tuner don't make sense to me
<nightrid3r> robert_zaccour ndisgtk is for wifi drivers not for tvtuners
<nanotube> Mech0zServer: synaptic is the 'synaptic package manager'. basically, a fancy gui for apt-get. :)
<sapo> algue   fala portugues
<robert_zaccour> but it works for other stuff also
<Mech0zServer> ah okay
<nightrid3r> !pt | sapo
<ubottu> sapo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<coz_> robert_zaccour,  http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/archive/index.php/t-1057089.html
<nanotube> robert_zaccour: google for "hauppage 850 ubuntu" without the quotes, an dyou'll find a few threads about it.
<Necrogamemaster> Excuse me I'm looking to buy some books and would like some suggestions, I like computers, programming, radio, and electronics. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated
<ashlessburn> is titan on
<nanotube> coz_: that's the first google result, eh :)
<robert_zaccour> thanks
<robert_zaccour> i did that earlier, couldn't make sense out of it
<nanotube> Necrogamemaster: what are you looking to learn? just anything in those areas? or somethin gin particular?
<HLM11> after installing phpmyadmin from synaptic package manager, how can I access it?
<greaser> anyone have any idea why gadmin-proftpd just closes when the window pops up after i click it? fresh install
<sileni> Necrogamemaster: why are you asking this in ubuntu channel?
<nsadmin> Necrogamemaster wah is your goal
<PVO> Can anyone tell me how to install rndis-lite without an internet connection in ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid)?
<Mech0zServer> what should I type to install nvidia drivers?
<cphillips> does anyone know how changing /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko could have an effect on my system recognizing my wireless card? I was trying to undervolt my laptop
<nanotube> sileni: obviously because the ubuntu channel is full of smart people who can recommend good books. :) duh. :)
<sileni> nanotube: nice one
<Necrogamemaster> I'm just looking into broad categories any suggestions in those fields would be great
<nanotube> sileni: :)
<Ishmael> i want some good book suggestions too!
<nsadmin> Necrogamemaster: ok... install ubuntu and read some man pages :)
<nanotube> Necrogamemaster: there was a good slashdot thread recently about math and science related books. look there.
<sileni> nsadmin: even better one
<Ishmael> why does Necrogamemaster get all the books?
<HLM11> after installing phpmyadmin from synaptic package manager, how can I access it?
<ashlessburn> sileni: dont be a jerk this is a open channel right
<nanotube> Necrogamemaster: Ishmael: here: http://ask.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/02/08/228256
<sileni> ashlessburn: how am i being a jerk?
<Mech0zServer> anyone know a vnc server that dont need port forwarding from the router to work and has a java interface?
<Ishmael> nanotube, i was just trying to be an ass
<IdleOne> !ot | sileni nanotube
<ubottu> sileni nanotube: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ashlessburn> sileni: whats better then finding out computer liter then on a computer/linux/ubuntu forum
<YlandeFaran> My cpu fan was spinning in the wrong direction.
<nanotube> Ishmael: heh ic. well a book list never hurt anyone :)
<sileni> IdleOne: exactly i don't see how computer programming radio electronics relates to ubuntu
<YlandeFaran> So I tried to be smart, I cut the red and the black cables.
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know what this means? alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<YlandeFaran> and reattached them in reverse.
<YlandeFaran> But now the fan aint moving. :<
<spasticteapot> You cooked it.
<orly_owl> Is there a PPA repo I can add to hardy sources.list to install KDE4?
<spasticteapot> The fan's not a standard brushed DC motor - you can't do that.
<Ishmael> nanotube, never say never
<greaser> anyone have any idea why gadmin-proftpd just closes when the window pops up after i click it? fresh install
<spasticteapot> You should have just flipped it upside down.
<nanotube> Ishmael: heh
<nsadmin> sometimes say sometimes!
<IdleOne> sileni, it doesnt if you feel like googling for him and then letting him know the results in private that is great otherwise you adding unnecessary scroll to the channel
<rip_> along with the way the blades are shaped, they only are efficient at moving air in one direction
<YlandeFaran> spasticteapot: The advice is good, but it didn't work in this situation.
<HLM11> after installing phpmyadmin from synaptic package manager, how can I access it?
<Ishmael> nanotube, in fact, that makes me want to go out and get hurt by a booklist somehow
<bloodrock> HLM11, it may not have a gui so you may have to use command line
<YlandeFaran> How do I repair my error?
<YlandeFaran> Can I simply rearrange the cables?
<HLM11> ok..
<nanotube> sileni: that is also obvious: ubuntu is software, made by programmers. further, it runs on computers, which are made of electronics. the relationship is clear as day, my dear watson. :)
<ashlessburn> necrogamemaster i find that ur local book store can offer all kinds on computer/programming litertur u can never be too quick to learn it all though. so take ur time and inveest properly
<sileni> IdleOne: exactly thats why i asked him why he is asking this channel, i didn't make fun of him or anything.
<ncfi1013_> my ipod was working fine this morning. now i can't get it to mount. ive tried everything i can think of to get it to mount again. please help. can anybody tell me what this means and how to fix it? i have to go to work tonight and i will go crazy if i dont have any music to listen to so i dont have to listen to those all those morons that i work with. here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118226/
<neeto> HLM11: do you want to access the command line for phpmyadmin?
<rip_> YlandeFaran: i'd try putting it back to normal, it *SHOULD* work, but you may have burned it out.  just unscrew the fan and turn it around backwards instead
<meoblast> hi
<Ishmael> HI!
<YlandeFaran> ok, I'll try
<HLM11> neeto: I need some way to create a database in mysql
<YlandeFaran> thanks for the quick help guys! :)
<sileni> nanotube: i beleive universal generalization does not apply in this case
<orly_owl> Is there a PPA repo I can add to hardy sources.list to install KDE4?
<Ishmael> how are you meoblast ?
<IdleOne> sileni, Im to tired for this lol
<rip_> YlandeFaran: np have fun :)
<ashlessburn> lol i think if u are on a linux channel or pretty much in the "know" but sometimes not so much
<nanotube> sileni: but it's /fun/ :)
<ZiRiS> So. Anyone have knowledge of GRUB?
<IdleOne> ZiRiS, #grub
<ashlessburn> ziris: yes
<Ishmael> what about grub?
<ashlessburn> lol i hate lilo
<meoblast> i ran the Ubuntu Live CD on this Pentium 4 multiple times and it runs slower than Vista on a P2... no big deal... i know how fast Ubuntu runs when it's off the hard disk... i had to test how well these drivers work using ndiswrapper and when i tested them.... i couldnt get them to work.... and when i kept trying... ubuntu locked up... here is my script i used to install http://rafb.net/p/bJAxIe21.html what is wrong with i
<ZiRiS> I'm having this issue.....  I can't seem to get grub installed, even with super grub disk.
 * Ishmael high fives ashlessburn 
<neunon> where are settings set by synclient/gsynaptics stored?
<nanotube> sileni: just joshing you around. don't worry, i know it was offtopic and all. :)
<ZiRiS> Well, sorta. It's installed into the partition, but on the mbr
<ashlessburn> lol thank you ishmeal
<Mech0zServer> anyone know a vnc server that dont require port forwarding from the router?
<ashlessburn> mbr can be tricky are u dual booting?
<neeto> HLM11: you should install mysql then. "sudo apt-get install mysql-admin mysql-common mysql-client mysql-server" in the command line will install what you need
<WebcamWonder> Mech0zServer: That is not how vnc works
<ZiRiS> yes, with Vista
<ashlessburn> ahh i see did u set the part in vista?
<sileni> meoblast: run those commands step by step and tell us what error pops up ?
<tangentcollision> is there a default VNC server for ubuntu?
<rip_> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Mech0zServer> WebcamWonder, what do you mean?
<nanotube> Mech0zServer: thing is, if you have NAT, any vnc server will require port forwarding. otherwise, there's no way for packets to get inside the nat.
<sileni> nanotube: i understand, i was bored also
<Ishmael> ashlessburn, whax used lilo if i remember right, when i first booted up i was all "What the *beep* is this shit?"
<meoblast> sileni: lol yeah right... and wait the 10 minutes to start Ubuntu again?
 * ZiRiS looks at ashlessburn funny.
<meoblast> sileni: sorry.. i got very frustrated
<Mech0zServer> nanotube,  well if I use logmein.com I dont have to forward ports for that to work
<sileni> meoblast: make a small partition then install ubuntu and try
<meoblast> sileni: i'm looking for a non-touching ubuntu method
<Mech0zServer> even though I am behind a router
<neunon> where are settings set by synclient/gsynaptics stored?
<ZiRiS> ashlessburn: I have ubuntu installed on a separate hard drive
<ashlessburn> lol ziris are u setting through gparted or the vistata part
<WebcamWonder> Mech0zServer: If you need to access the VNC server from outside the internal network, you NEED to forward the ports. That is the logic of entire vnc. And this is offtopic for this channel
<DJNomad> I am having trouble in xubuntu
<ashlessburn> ahh ok not same hdd
<meoblast> sileni: ugh....... does it require a restart after installing the drivers?
<meoblast> sileni: i remember doing that on my sisters system
<DJNomad> disregard that typed min ago and got busy accidently hit enter
<rip_> Mech0zServer: actually, there is a method, i can't remember the name of it, but there are several options where you can set up a proxy server, and have the client connect to that, that way it opens the port because its an outgoing connection rather than incoming.  then you connect tot he proxy as well
<nanotube> Mech0zServer: i don't know what logmein.com is... but i suspect that what happens is that the remote machine connects to logmein, and your server also connects to logmein, and voila. so there are no /incoming/ connections to the server.
<meoblast> sileni: i would rather not make a small partition.. prepare it.. .delete windows... repartition... too much room for error
<WebcamWonder> nanotube: That is exactly how it works
<neeto> HLM11: then once you have those things installed, setting up a new database is pretty easy. All you have to do is "sudo mysqladmin create databasename"
<Mech0zServer> would there be something similar I could run on ubuntu then?
<ashlessburn> ishmeal:i use lilo for backtrack if it wasnt for that i would have never used it
<sileni> meoblast: do you have the broadcom .inf file already?
<ncfi1013_> my ipod was working fine this morning. now i can't get it to mount. ive tried everything i can think of to get it to mount again. please help. can anybody tell me what this means and how to fix it? here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118226/
<meoblast> sileni: yes and the sys file
<WebcamWonder> Mech0zServer: Logmein has a linux addon for firefox, IIRC
<ZiRiS> ashlessburn: I have been changing first boot drive from linux drive (ide) to vista drive (eSATA) when I want to go back and forth. GRUB has never been on the  vista drive.
<nanotube> WebcamWonder: cool. nice to know that my knowledge of networks is still current. :)
<meoblast> sileni: it claims it is installed and detected but it no networks appear in the network applet
<sileni> meoblast: what happend when you ran that script?
<sileni> when you did ifconfig did you see wlan0?
<meoblast> sileni: read the post right above what you said and thats what happened :P
<nanotube> Mech0zServer: well, if you want to roll your own 'logmein'-style thing, you'd still need a /server/ that sits outside your nat, and hosts that.
<ashlessburn> well doign that u are asking for trouble try reading up on the grub part, u can actually boot vista and ubunut off grub
<meoblast> sileni: :( do i have to start ubuntu again and do that?
<HLM11> neeto: I tried EXACTLY what you said and the 2nd command didnt work "sudo mysqladmin create databasename"
<WebcamWonder> ncfi1013_: Could you pastebin, sudo fdisk -l, that pastebin is kinda confusing
<Ishmael> i don't even think lilo recognized my windows partition i had installed, unless that's whax's problem for not adding it into lilo, but even after i manually went through and put it in, i remember it was still shitty
<ZiRiS> ashlessburn: I also booted to the Kubuntu live cd, and ran the grub utility from there. It returned some sort of exit error 1, there must have been an error. and won't load GRUB to the mbr.
<carpii> i didnt think anyone really used LILO anymore
<Ishmael> i hope not
<ashlessburn> ishmeal: unfort u are correct u have to open the lilo.conf fill to run other part in the same aspect or it will error out
<Ishmael> not using it now, i just really hate it
<ashlessburn> hmm seems u might want to look into rebuilding ur grub platform
<carpii> why would you use it instead of GRUB ?
<neeto> HLM11: it might my mysql-admin create databasename
<nanotube> WebcamWonder: so, from your username, am i correct in guessing that you know something about webcams and v4l and all that good stuff? :)
<ZiRiS> ashlessburn: I also booted to the ubuntu live cd and tried to reinstall grub from the apt utility.
<redvamp128> ZiRiS: If that didn't work then you could try wingrub -- which uses the mbr to point to a grub loader to then load your os. WinGrub and Ubuntu <http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p9.html>
<neeto> HLM11: depending on the version of mysql, they like to change the syntax for no reason :/
<ashlessburn> i run backtrack 3 ubuntu and debian 4.0 off grub tried lilo and was unsucceful on my 64bit but on 32bit i had no issues
<WebcamWonder> nanotube: I am a hypocrite, I don't even own a webcam :P
<ashlessburn> and?
<ncfi1013_> ok WebcamWonder here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118227/
<nanotube> WebcamWonder: haha i see. too bad. :)
<ashlessburn> i find that platforms are a real issue with grub and lilo
<nanotube> WebcamWonder: (too bad because i have a webcam problem, that is. :) )
<WebcamWonder> ncfi1013_: Is it a 40 gig iPod?
<WebcamWonder> nanotube: Did you check the regular factoid for Webcams?
<ashlessburn> using seprate bt parts
<ncfi1013_> no a 4 gig ipod
<meoblast> sileni: i'm very confused on whether to waste another 10 minutes starting ubuntu or what
<cpk1> I'm having a bit of a problem on my box running ubuntu-server, its acting as a router/firewall running shorewall and it seems to die after a random amount of time.  Looking at the logs though it seems like it might not be locking up, just the nics might be dying, unfortunately the logs don't really provide much information;  I need a way to get much more informative logging or maybe someone has had this problem before?
<sileni> meoblast: do you have ethernet connection?
<rotkeppchen> hmpf
<WebcamWonder> cpk1: Perhaps a dmesg would help you diagnose?
<ncfi1013_> WebcamWonder it is a 4 gig ipod
<nanotube> WebcamWonder: hm, wel li didn't check the ubotu factoid... but i did do a fair bit of googling. well, let's see...
<nanotube> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<WebcamWonder> ncfi1013_: Oops, sorry. My math was off, yeah 4 gig
<WebcamWonder> ncfi1013_: When you do a, mount, do you see the partition mounted?
<ZiRiS> ashlessburn: I can try lilo from the supergrubdisk, see what happens.
<bloodrock> ZiRiS, when you switch first drive to boot are you able to get into ubuntu
<ashlessburn> ahh unless directly familar with lilo i do not suggest that
<ZiRiS> bloodrock: no, it goes straight to vista.
<meoblast> sileni: no
<HLM11> where do I go for mysql help?
<WaSeidel> hi i need some help, i try to install a tv card and finally i disable the sound but i don't know how i did that...
<ashlessburn> lilo is not a easy br it is a vary complicted issue once learned it is fine but it is a process
<bloodrock> ZiRiS,  even when you switch it to the linux drive?
<meoblast> i just read "Configure ndiswrapper for use with the Network Admin settings - this adds an Alias to associate wlan0 to ndiswrapper in modprobe.d      *          sudo ndiswrapper -m"
<meoblast> sileni: would that help?
<ZiRiS> bloodrock: no, now it does nothing, absolutely nothing.
<sileni> meoblast, well without having acess to what your computer really doing i don't know how we could fix this problem. Since its taking you 10 minutes to boot it up. I would suggest holding off on this
<cpk1> WebcamWonder, thats what I am saying; logs dont have much information at all. the only thing that helped me a little was /var/log/messages told me about an unused module that was causing an error, still had the problem after unloading it though, looknig at messages it looks like the computer is still running even after I cant ping it anymore
<sileni> meoblast: well if you had ethernet you could just boot up ubuntu and talk to us through that
<meoblast> sileni: i'll toy around in it one more time i guess :/
<wildbat> do anyknow how to fix lid button on nc6320? my laptop's lid button won't work until i suspend or powersaving timer turn off the screen once.....
<sileni> meoblast: good luck
<meoblast> sileni: thanx for the help though..... bye
<sileni> meoblast: make sure ifconfig has wlan0
<bloodrock> ZiRiS, did you install grub to the mbr or the linux partion
<WebcamWonder> cpk1: And you don't have physical access to the PC I am assuming to, do a ifdown and ifup just to check. That could be a little tricky
<ZiRiS> bloodrock: GRUB is missing from the MBR, and nothing I've done seems to get it in there. S.G.D. won't even put it in.
<steelcityjim> can anyone tell me how to run a file that is in my downlaod folder
<ashlessburn> iwconfig sileni
<pan_> kqemu or virtualbox?
<steelcityjim> its a tar.qz file
<ncfi1013_> WebcamWonder it mounts in the new device notifier but not in amarok. more specifically amarok tells me that no mounted ipod was found. ive tried remounting it and remounting it and removing the old device and adding in a new device in amarok/settings/devices but nothing is working.
<waseidel> hi i need some help, trying to install an tv card i disble the sound and now i don't know how to enable
<sileni> ashlessburn: ah yes
<ashlessburn> lol i forget too sometimes
<ZiRiS> bloodrock: Yes. Both. But S.G.D. won't put it back in.
<RHorse> steelcityjim: you have to first unpack it
<nanotube> so, my webcam (sony eyetoy) works with cheese just fine, but not with ekiga. see this for details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6723444  any suggestions?
<WebcamWonder> ncfi1013_: But it is technically mounting it right? So if you goto /media/<your ipod's name>/, you can see all the contents?
<sileni> nanotube: how can you handle the though of your computer looking at you the whole time you are on there!!!
<waseidel> hi i need some help, trying to install an tv card i disble the sound and now i don't know how to enable
<redvamp128> ZiRiS:  Try Wingrub WinGrub and Ubuntu <http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p9.html>  That way you keep your MBR intact and you can then point it to your ubuntu.
<ZiRiS> bloodrock: S.G.D. took it out of the mbr - my mistake - trying to remove it from extra eSATA drive that is only there for storage. (Linux and S.G.D. both see all my drives as SCSI for some reason.)
<cpk1> WebcamWonder, I have physical access, but getting a monitor hooked up is a little bit of a pain =\
<nanotube> sileni: haha well, it's only fair - i am looking at it, so it's common courtesy to provide the comp with means to reciprocate :)
<ZiRiS> redvamp128: Wilco.
<sileni> nanotube: heh
<RHorse> how does one mount a filesystem on another ubuntu computer in your network?
<WebcamWonder> cpk1: Ahh. That could be tricky. Unfor. I have no expertise to share with you. You look like you know more than me in this kinda matter :)
<LHC> hey
<steelcityjim> can anyone help me install a downloaded file on my desktop?
<LHC> on ubuntu how do I install a font pack so webpages are normal again
<LHC> hey steelcityjim  lol
<redvamp128> ZiRiS:  basiaclly what happens is one line added to boot.ini loads the wingrub which then points to the actual grub or linux distro and from there enjoy... and is easily removed-- remove one line from boot.ini and delete 2 files.
<steelcityjim> yea long time no talk
<RHorse> steelcityjim: first unpack it using gunzip and tar -xf file
<ZiRiS> redvamp128: sweet! thx. I will def. try that! reading documentation now.
<waseidel> hi i need some help, trying to install an tv card i disble the sound and now i don't know how to enable
<steelcityjim> is gunzip in my applicatons?
<redvamp128> ZiRiS:  and big wow-- leaves MBR intact
<RHorse> steelcityjim: or click on it to start the gui thing.
<LHC> anyone know about the font thing
<steelcityjim> i have extracted the files
<steelcityjim> I see 36 files
<ncfi1013_> WebcamWonder type /media/DALE'S IPOD/ in terminal? apologies for the caps, that is the name of my ipod.
<WebcamWonder> ncfi1013_: Browse to /media/Dale's Ipod/
<rotkeppchen> booooooring ;/
<RHorse> steelcityjim: now find the executable one. It's prolly the name of the application
<steelcityjim> is it an exe extenson?
<RHorse> steelcityjim: or install
<steelcityjim> what is the linux exectuable ext
<nsadmin> there is no ext
<RHorse> steelcityjim: what are you trying to run - what program/app?
<ncfi1013_> ok did that and i can see all the contents
<nsadmin> for example cat is just cat, not something like cat.com or cat.exe
<ncfi1013_> WebcamWonder i did that and i can see all the contents
<steelcityjim> im trying to load no-ip.com software for ssh
<steelcityjim> i double clicked on the debian.sh file and it brought up gedit
<RHorse> steelcityjim, ok, do you know how to get it thru the repos?
<WebcamWonder> ncfi1013_: That means that the problem lies with amarok. Not with the mounting. Amarok is not able to detect the iPod
<steelcityjim> no
<ncfi1013_> WebcamWonder if it being mounted everywhere else why is amarok not detecting it?
<RHorse> steelcityjim: what distro are U using?
<WebcamWonder> ncfi1013_: Possibly a bug with amarok
<steelcityjim> ubuntu 8.1
<steelcityjim> 0
<ncfi1013_> WebcamWonder i mean it was working just this morning. how do i figure out what bug it is?
<wers> is there an app that would amplify sound more than it's maximum volume? i want something like vlc's volume that goes more than 100%
<Smegzor> I have plugged a pci wireless card into a new Ubuntu pc and the NetworkManager task is constantly eating 30% of the cpu.  After a while the pc locks up.  What can I do about NetworkManager?
<RHorse> steelcityjim: ok go to a commandline and type: sudo apt-get update
<steelcityjim> ok
<steelcityjim> then what?
<RHorse> steelcityjim: is this a proprietary program or part of the linux community?
<endeavormac> what is the name of the process in ubuntu that does dns lookups?
<ZiRiS> bloodrock: I have this problem with wingrub: Is designed for WinXP. Will not function with Vista - No Boot.ini to edit.
<ha1331> is it possible to install window xp on KVM that runs on a server without X?
<Smegzor> I can't disable the wireless network for some reason.  There is a tick box for this but it never unticks.  Neither does the wired network.
<steelcityjim> im guessing proprietary
<Smegzor> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 32bit
<steelcityjim> but don't know for sure
<RHorse> steelcityjim: if it's proprietary and you really want to, you have to find the executable, make it executable by you and then run it. I can tell you how if you want.
<node357> endeavormac, try the dig command
<endeavormac> well, i'm trying to tunnel those dns requests out, but i can't find them
<endeavormac> like, i don't know where they are originating
<steelcityjim> would it be in the binaries?
<RHorse> steelcityjim: if it's in the repos you can  find out by typing apt-cache search no-ip.
<Ivanlul> Hello, I need help with the appearance settings, when I go to them I get this message: "Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<Ivanlul> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager."
<jam3s2001> why doesn't ubuntu allow me to run several instances of the package manager?
<crdlb> Ivanlul: you're using gnome?
<Ivanlul> yeah
<Gnea> jam3s2001: it's limitation on the package manager itself - you could screw the system up
<Droopsta915> I want to download DOSbox, What download should I choose? rpm, binary (x86)?
<crdlb> jam3s2001: because they could try to modify the dpkg db simultaneously?
<bazhang> Droopsta915, from the repos
<crdlb> Ivanlul: run gnome-settings-daemon in a terminal and see what happens
<steelcityjim> ok i did that and a couple things came up
 * jam3s2001 is a gentoo user... does not understand
<joljam> how can I format a usb from command line to FAT32
<Droopsta915> Nice didn't know Linux had it in the repos! Thank you
<nickrud> Droopsta915, sudo apt-get install dosbox
<Ivanlul> what do I type, gnome-settings-daemon?
<nickrud> Droopsta915, linux doesn't, but ubuntu does ;)
<RHorse> steelcityjim: what programs came up?
<redvamp128> jam3s2001: -- even windows does not allow it--- what if 2 files are trying to be written to at the same time- would that not cause an issue.
<steelcityjim> two one for dynamic dns server
<Gnea> jam3s2001: it's a debian package management thing - it has a single database that it writes to - it's not downloading and compiling source code randomly all over the place - it takes the process and locks it in place, thus keeping the system sane
<steelcityjim> one for client
<jam3s2001> Gnea, thanks, I understand now.
<Gnea> jam3s2001: cheers :)
<RHorse> steelcityjim: what is the name of the client one?
<steelcityjim> inadyn
<Ivanlul> I typed gnome-settings-daemon into the terminal, and nothing happened
<waseidel> hi i need some help, trying to install an tv card i disble the sound and now i don't know how to enable
<crdlb> Ivanlul: did you get a prompt after that or is it still running in the foreground?
<ncfi1013_> does anybody else have any suggestions to help me get amarok to detect my ipod?
<Ivanlul> I didn't get anything
<IndyGunFreak> ncfi1013_: what gen ipod?
<crdlb> Ivanlul: just a completely blank line?
<joljam> need help formatting usb from command line
<Ivanlul> yeah
<RHorse> steelcityjim, check out this link:  http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/dynamic-dns-no-ip.html
<ncfi1013_> IndyGunFreak 3rd gen 4 gb video
<Ivanlul> I pasted it it then I just get my name again
<Ivanlul> like the user@computer ect
<crdlb> steelcityjim: if you have a router, you may be able to configure it to handle dynamic dns for you
<crdlb> I find that more convienient than having an app run on a computer to do it
<crdlb> Ivanlul: that's a prompt, which means it's exiting immediately
<AETE_KRAOUD> hi
<IndyGunFreak> ncfi1013_: i think thats the prob
<Ivanlul> ah alright
<Ivanlul> What can I do then?
<crdlb> Ivanlul: if you run 'killall gnome-settings-daemon', does everything turn ugly?
<greaser> is there a special way to type out ftp usernames in linux? i've set up an ftp server with proftpd but it saus login incorrect
<AETE_KRAOUD> where are in the filesystem mysql  stored in ubuntu?
<AETE_KRAOUD> where are in the filesystem mysql  stored in ubuntu? is that /usr/share/mysql ?
<Ivanlul> nop, looks the same
<Ivanlul> it always looked kind of like windows 98
<ncfi1013_> IndyGunFreak it worked this morning with this type ipod
<AETE_KRAOUD> or in /usr/share/mysql/sql-bench/   ?
<Droopsta915> Can I play nintendo roms on the dosbox?
<IndyGunFreak> ncfi1013_: it worked this morning?
<crdlb> Ivanlul: it's windows 9x gray?
<Ivanlul> yeah it's gray
<ncfi1013_> yes IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> hm
<bazhang> Droopsta915, no, zsnes or others will do
<bazhang> oops
<AETE_KRAOUD> because i want to chmod to add a user but i don't know where the tables of mysql are saved  in ubuntu
<scizzo-> AETE_KRAOUD: what exactly do you mean with add a user and mysql?
<Ivanlul> oh yeah, i forgot
<scizzo-> AETE_KRAOUD: you want him to be able to access mysql?
<Ivanlul> gnome-settings-daemon: no process killed
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-,  : yes but i  am woried about security
<chu_> So, Update Manager wants me to download all these kde updates... where can I find what depends on those updates and remove it, so I don't need to update :p
<crdlb> Ivanlul: ok try: gnome-settings-daemon --no-daemon
<crdlb> it should actually print the error that way
<scizzo-> AETE_KRAOUD: all that is done in mysql
<scizzo-> AETE_KRAOUD: not in the system itself
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : no no sorry
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : i dont want to grant tables yet
<Ivanlul> ok
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : in my system i just want some testing first
<Ivanlul> reading configuration...
<Ivanlul> done
<Ivanlul> error MATCHES
<Ivanlul> Bus error
<FloodBot2> Ivanlul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ashlessburn> hey everyone im back ...YAAAAY
<ashlessburn> just kidding
<ashlessburn> well i am back
<scizzo-> AETE_KRAOUD: ?
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : i found in http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/changing-mysql-user.html that  i need to type shell> chown -R user_name /path/to/mysql/datadir
<ashlessburn> wget
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : to Run MySQL as a Normal User
<mustangg> hey the chan. Are there any really good util for linux which can check drives top to bottom.. maybe a spinrite  of some sort for linux?
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : but where are the directories  user_name /path/to/mysql/datadir  ?
<ashlessburn> i like gparted for its ease of use but there are better out there
<sammyF> anybody got madiwifi-0.9.4 to compile?
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : in mysql site the only say bla bla /bla/path but where are the files of mysql exactly  please ?
<mbrush001> any bash script experts out there?
<blastron> Hello, I was recently entrusted with the task of remotely upgrading a machine running 7.04 Feisty and am running into problems using the update-manager: I've commented out all the nonexistent repositories and added the old-releases ones, but I can't seem to disable feisty-backports. Is there a configuration file I'm missing?
<meoblast> hi
<redvamp128> AETE_KRAOUD:  I think you are the one that asked this in the past about remoting from you work-- forgot to mention that you should check with your IT department if they even allow it-- and what they use for ports.
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : i feel confused because i don't want to chmod +R in all the files but only in those neccesery
<ashlessburn> do u need to be a exspert to run scripts?
<scizzo-> AETE_KRAOUD: the reason to why they say /bla/bla is because the path is different on different systems
<Ivanlul> crdlb: know anything I can do?
<meoblast> hmmm is anyone here who was here last time i was explaining this issue im having? i don't feel like re explaining :P
<scizzo-> AETE_KRAOUD: a huge difference between Unix and Linux environments
<AETE_KRAOUD> redvamp128, : no sorry
<crdlb> Ivanlul: bus error makes it sound like dbus isn't running
<sammyF> meoblast: that's not going to help ;)
<crdlb> Ivanlul: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Ivanlul> 8.10
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : but in ubuntu there is a default directory e?
<meoblast> sammyF: i was going to wait a second, and if no one responded, reexplain :P
<sammyF> anybody succeeded in compiling madwifi for 2.6.27-7 ?
<ashlessburn> yes
<sammyF> meoblast: good tactic ;)
<ashlessburn> sammyf
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : i installed mysql from the repositories and it is empty it contains only the example databases
<flint> any idea how my up arrow got remapped to print screen in ubuntu?
<flaviocpontes> Anyone can help me? I messed up ALSA in my dad's notebook trying to install an hda-intel modem.
<Ivanlul> I did a clean install about 2 hours ago
<scizzo-> AETE_KRAOUD: the path you are probably looking for here is /usr/share/mysql/
<sammyF> ashlessburn: hmm ... did you do anything special except installing build-essential?
<RHorse> doh!
<IntuitiveNipple> What is the procedure when a dist-upgrade is interrupted because a remote ssh connection drops - no way to know where it got to
<martin__> fuuu any on help in - es fuuu
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : i suspected that path too
<scizzo-> AETE_KRAOUD: however why someone would put that on a normal user level is beyond me
<martin__> pls join ubuntu-es
<ashlessburn> flaviopontes: try using the ndisgtk wrapper and if u are having issues see if it is a vista only driver and look for the modded .ink file
<ashlessburn> not really sammf
<sammyF> IntuitiveNipple: btw. in case you remember me : the network not working is a new feature they introduced in the -11 kernel. returning to -7 helped
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : i just want to follow the mysql manual word by word
<meoblast> i ran this script http://rafb.net/p/bJAxIe21.html and realized it hung at "sudo depmod -a" so i skipped that and continued manually entering the rest of the script and also ran "sudo ndiswrapper -n" and instead of adding wlan0 it removed eth0 leaving me with only lo..... what does that mean?
<meoblast> i'm getting really sick of booting this live CD
<Ivanlul> crdlb: should I reinstall dbus?
<meoblast> it's SLOW
<flaviocpontes> ashlessburn: I'll try it as soon as I can, but what I need now is to get sound working again
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : anyway thanks
<scizzo-> AETE_KRAOUD: why?
<int256> how to install compiz settings manager
<scizzo-> AETE_KRAOUD: why follow it word by word?
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-,  :for your time :-)
<sammyF> ashlessburn: sigh. thanks. running into a compiling error
<int256> pls tell the command
<IntuitiveNipple> sammyF: Hmm, I was dealing with a similar issue the other day... Is your network interface an atheros by any chance?
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : to get used to secured mysql :-)
<RHorse> flaviocpontes: try uninstall reinstall alsa-base?
<MaxRide> Question:  Does anyone know what channel is best for non-technical (Off-topic) Linux/Ubuntu dicussion? (IE: Certification)
<sammyF> IntuitiveNipple: yep. Aspire One
<ashlessburn> sammf: did u try re running some times it is just a "error"
<scizzo-> AETE_KRAOUD: ummmm
<bazhang> !ccsm | int256
<ubottu> int256: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<crdlb> Ivanlul: run 'ps aux | grep dbus-daemon'
<ashlessburn> flaviopontes: what sound are u using
<Ivanlul> with the ''s?
<scizzo-> AETE_KRAOUD: just set a root password for it and then work with the security.....
<crdlb> Ivanlul: no
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : it is most important than the delete insert * etc :-)
<flaviocpontes> hda-intel on an inspiron 1525
<IntuitiveNipple> sammyF: aha! Yes, we're working on that. It's caused by the madwifi driver jumping in and partially taking over the device but then ath5k wants to grab it too
<flaviocpontes> ashlessburn: hda-intel on an inspiron 1525
<ashlessburn> hmm what chipset is that
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : of cource i did already that :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> sammyF: Let me find the bug report for you
<crdlb> Ivanlul: there should be a dbus-daemon with --session in its argument list, do you see it?
<sammyF> ashlessburn: yeah .. cleaned the make dirs, tried telling make the plattform to build for .. no chance
<Ivanlul> yeah
<scizzo-> AETE_KRAOUD: right....good luck then
<IntuitiveNipple> sammyF: See https://launchpad.net/bugs/327237
<Ivanlul> on --fork --print-pid 6 --print-address 9 --session
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : but i am confused what files to chmod to make mysql run by a user not root
<meoblast> :(
<ashlessburn> ahh i see try reading the forums. that seems not to common issue i wih i new the chipset fo rit is it on board or card
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-,  : in the mysql site the claim that is safer to run mysql as a user in your system with tha mysql safe & command
<JdGordon> has anyone had problems with gnome-power-manager freezing up every so often on your laptop?
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : but i have also make the right permissions :(
<JdGordon> and the display dimming every couple of minutes?
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : thanks for the good luck :-)
<scizzo-> AETE_KRAOUD: true
<sammyF> IntuitiveNipple: yeah .. my problem was similar, but with the wired network. anyway, as long as stuff runs with -7 I don't care TOO much.
 * scizzo- goes to sleep
<Ivanlul> crdlb: ivan      5263  0.0  0.0   3032  1136 ?        Ss   20:02   0:01 //bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 6 --print-address 9 --session
<int256> ubottu: thanks it worked
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : not false
<crdlb> Ivanlul: yep, that's it
<Ivanlul> crdlb: alright, what now?
<ashlessburn> jbgordon: yes its a bug there is a fix for it please visit the forums for the exact script
<IntuitiveNipple> sammyF: We were discussing it in #ubuntu-kernel on Friday, smb_tp (Stefan Bader) is looking into it
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : not not not  False-- > programmers joke :-)
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : going to goooogle it :-)
<AETE_KRAOUD> scizzo-, : bye
<JdGordon> ashlessburn: is it fixed in jaunty?
<AETE_KRAOUD> bye all
<meoblast> i guess this computer is not ubuntu compatible
<meoblast> :(
<Ricket> I have installed sun-java6-jdk (and all dependencies and so on) but running "java -version" still results in the output 'java version "1.5.0"'. what have i done wrong?
<ashlessburn> jdgordon: most likley have played with it yet
<ashlessburn> u running amd 64bit?
<Ricket> eclipse is similarly having problems that confirm that it cannot find a java 6 jdk even though it is installed
<JdGordon> no
<ashlessburn> intel 32 bit?
<JdGordon> yeah
<ashlessburn> ahh ok
<sammyF> IntuitiveNipple: nice :) reminds me why I've been using ubuntu for the last 2 years or so :D
<ashlessburn> hmm try the forums
<ashlessburn> there is a fix for intel 32 bit not for the amd i bleieve
<ashlessburn> honestly talk to the admins on here they woudl know more
<crdlb> Ivanlul: ok, let's test your dbus session bus; install d-feet and run it
<Ivanlul> brb
<Ivanlul> ok
<ashlessburn> but i beleive what i am saying is correct
<Ivanlul> brb getting milk
<Ricket> nevermind, found update-alternatives to make java6 my default :-D
<judget_> Hi trying to get Xinerama to work on Hardy
<Ivanlul> ok ummm
<judget_> How can i find the ports ID on my agp dual port video card?
<Ivanlul> crdlb: so you want me to type install d-feet or what? I did that and I got this: install: missing destination file operand after `d-feet'
<meoblast> now i see why the world doesnt use Ubuntu.... it doesnt run on 66% of computers
<ashlessburn> meoblast: thats not true
<crdlb> Ivanlul: sudo apt-get install d-feet
<ashlessburn> just take time
<judget_> I have had great luck with Ubuntu
<Ivanlul> the world doesn't use it because most computers come with windows
<crdlb> or you could use a graphical package manager
<MaxRide> meoblast: Well, neither does Vista, I'm sure.
<sammyF> meoblast it doesn't?
<judget_> U mean winblows?
<IntuitiveNipple> top 66% or bottom 66% ?
<meoblast> i have only converted 1 person because i cant get it to work on anyone elses
<ashlessburn> lol debian or backtrack doesnt work with most compaw but yet i have both installed
<cpk1> meoblast, 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up' didnt bring eth0 back?
<sammyF> meoblast: I still need to find a computer on which I wasn't able to install at least a barebone ubuntu or puppy install
<judget_> Is there a better forum to ask about Xinerama on?
<MaxRide> I've had issues installing Ubuntu on many of my older PCs and laptops, but given the right hardware it works out of the box (Or, out of the CD...since it doesn't come in a box).
<IntuitiveNipple> What is the procedure when a dist-upgrade is interrupted because a remote ssh connection drops - no way to know where it got to
<JdGordon> does anyone know how cpu scaling works with single core hyperthreaded cpu's? the gnome app shows that both "cpu's" can be at different speeds, butt hats doesnt make sense?
<Ivanlul> crdlb: Okay I opened the debugger
<Dr_willis> half my pc's cant run windows XP any more.. due to lack of drivers. :)
<ashlessburn> jdgordon:u can adjust that
<crdlb> Ivanlul: file -> connect to session bus
<cyberfab007> hello room
<Ivanlul> crdlb: alright, what now?
<cyberfab007> can some one point me in the right dirction in sratrting the ssh server on ubuntu
<meoblast> why do companies not make linux drivers for wireless cards?
<IntuitiveNipple> Dr_willis: You'd love what I saw on the linux-kernel mailing list earlier... the kernel seeing a years-old 240MB drive as 1.2 TB !
<meoblast> broadcom can go die
<crdlb> Ivanlul: did that put a whole bunch of 'org.something' entries in the left column?
<JdGordon> ashlessburn: no, I mean, in my understanign of HT both threads should be at the same speed no? so what speed is the cpu actually at.. which cpu needs to be at powersave to force the speed
<Ivanlul> Dr_willis: I did a clean install of windows like half a week ago
<meoblast> and so can belkin
<Ivanlul> crdlb: yes
<ashlessburn> it varies in window its more of a coop but in linux it is a as needed
<crdlb> Ivanlul: ok, dbus is working fine, so the problem is somewhere else :/
<MaxRide> meoblast: I'm running EEEBuntu (On an HP Mini) with Broadcom drivers.
<ashlessburn> and meoblast bc windows own everything...good luck finding windows xp drivers anymore
<Dr_willis> IntuitiveNipple,  now thats the new 'disk-compression' feature! :)
<Ivanlul> crdlb: where else do you wanna look
<ashlessburn> i had to manually mod my inf file in vista to put xp on my comp
<cyberfab007> how do I turn on ssh access to a ubuntu install
<wildbat> do anyknow how to fix lid button on nc6320? my laptop's lid button won't work until i suspend or powersaving timer turn off the screen once.....
<cyberfab007> in fedora it is service sshd start
<cyberfab007> how I do in ubuntu
<ashlessburn> jdgordon: u are fine. u will only see it when u need it
<jrib> !ssh | cyberfab007
<ubottu> cyberfab007: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Dr_willis> meoblast,  ive noticed that windows 7 no longer has drivers for  a large % of my hardware also. So to each their own. :(
<ashlessburn> amen dr
<ashlessburn> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> Dr_willis: lol yeah... shame it was only a mirage... the problem turned out to be, that libata uses the drive's ATA ID block, words 57-58, to determine the number of sectors. On this particular drive the bytes were in big-endian order (or rather, mid-endian) and not the expected little-endian so 000782DA became 82DA0007 :)
<Dr_willis> My Poor old 14 yr printer.. getting obsoleted.
<ashlessburn> ITS NOT FREE UNTIL ITS ALL FREE
<meoblast> Dr_willis: that's not changing the fact that my dad finally wants to switch to ubuntu and i have once again failed
<MaxRide> meoblast: Use ndiswrapper and install the drivers off of your wireless card's CD
<sammyF> ashlessburn: btw. found a solution for the madwifi complie error. I needed the latest svn version
<qcjn> hi, if i want to reinstall. I could just copy my home folder on another hd i have and leave it there, so i ll have my new installation with my home on another hd. But i still will lose a couple of configuration, like xorg.conf , mpd, and other things that i don t remember. Right !
<ashlessburn> ahh yes what are u running
<Dr_willis> meoblast,  ive not even heard the actual problem.. just ranting.. and other OT discussion..  So i cant really comment.
<cyberfab007> ok I did that with the ssh " commmand ssh localhost
<cyberfab007> it said conenction refused
<Ivanlul> Apple needs to release itunes for linux
<Darko> make a seperate /home partition
<ammagendut> help me.. i cant open .rar files
<MaxRide> qcjn:  It's not quite that simple...but sort of.
<cbill> we dont need itunes :)
<sammyF> Ivanlul: hmm ... try Amarok and say that again ;)
<Darko> sudo apt-get install rar
<qcjn> MaxRide: ok
<ammagendut> thanks
<sammyF> ammagendut: install unrar
<ashlessburn> im sure u heard of the phrase "watch the world burn" well that be microsoft my friend
<sammyF> oops.. was a bit late
<Darko> erm thats what i meant unrar lol
<meoblast> Dr_willis: i ran http://rafb.net/p/bJAxIe21.html and it hung at "sudo depmod -a".. so i skipped that step and ran the rest manually... then ran "sudo ndiswrapper -n" and then did "ifconfig" and not only was there no wlan0 but also no eth0.... leaving me only with lo... i can't get the stupid driver to work
<theshadow> Folowing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros I installed the necessary packages. The drivers are enabled. I don't get whats supposed to happen next. Is the network manager supposed to detect the card?
<bonhoffer> http://pastie.textmate.org/389512 <-- can't install python setup tools
<cyberfab007> use command ssh localhost it is telling me connection refused ,
<qcjn> because i have a problem with my system and i was thinking that it could be easier to reinstall then mess around
<Ivanlul> sammyF: alright I'll do that later, but first I have to fix my gnome setting manager
<cyberfab007> how do  I start this ssh server
<meoblast> Dr_willis: and the ubuntu forums are down once a-freaking-gain
<crdlb> Ivanlul: please put everything you get from  gnome-settings-daemon --no-daemon  on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MaxRide> qcjn: According to the Linux+ book, it's good to back up /etc /home /opt /root /var /srv ....although it might just be easier to go with just /home
<crdlb> theshadow: which atheros chip do you have?
<Darko> sometimes laptop cards can be wlan0 eth1 ra0 ath0 ...
<sammyF> meoblast: do you get an error on depmod?
<qcjn> MaxRide: thats backing up almost everything
<Ivanlul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118248/
<MaxRide> qcjn: Well, yea.
<theshadow> crdlb: not sure. I was trying to find the ubuntu wiki entry for wireless but couldn't find it for 8.10 So I searched for the laptop model which told me I had that chipset :S
<crdlb> theshadow: lspci | grep -i ethernet  should tell you
<crdlb> if not, look through the full output of lspci
<qcjn> MaxRide: i don t know, backing up youre whole system seems paranoia a bit.. no
<fga> Hi
<Aquina> bye
<MaxRide> qcjn: I've never heard of anybody "accidently" backing up too many files.
<meoblast> sammyF: no it just hangs... it never ends
<meoblast> sammyF: ubuntu ussually locks up before it is done
<MaxRide> qcjn: Forgetting to back something up, I hear all the time....plus you'll have a reference for any custom configs on your system.
<sammyF> meoblast: a shot in the dark, but have you tried adding -v  to get some verbose output?
<Ivanlul> crdlb: did you get it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/118248/
<Dr_willis> MaxRide,  my wife had 10x copies of her vacation pictures all in nested subdirs.. does that count? :)
<crdlb> Ivanlul: ok, do it again with: gnome-settings-daemon --no-daemon --debug
<theshadow> crdlb: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Ishmael> how accurate is the virus scanner?  is it updated regularly?
<IndyGunFreak> theshadow: do  you have wired access w/ ubuntu on that machine?
<Dr_willis> Ishmael,  which virus scanner? Check its homepage?
<MaxRide> Dr_willis:  ...Heh...I'd choose a different strategy, but I get worried if my pics are only on 2 mediums...I like to have 3 or more...
<Ishmael> clamTK
<sammyF> theshadow: for atheros stuff, you might want to try the madwifi drivers. check http://madfi-project.org
<theshadow> IndyGunFreak: yea thats how I'm here right now :p
<IndyGunFreak> theshadow: 32bit?
<meoblast> sammyF: no
<crdlb> theshadow: I have the same one in one computer; you just need to go to hardware drivers and enable "support for 5xxx series of atheros ..."
<Ivanlul> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118251/
<theshadow> IndyGunFreak: yea
<fga> i've got strange connection issues (under Ibex) - my laptop has intel 3945
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: he has to install the backporst.
<meoblast> sammyF: but the thought of restarting gave me a horrible frown
<Ishmael> theshadow, for atheros support, the backtrack guys normally have lots to help
<theshadow> I installed the madwifi-tools but I couldn't find any other details about what to do
<IndyGunFreak> theshadow: first, system/admin/hardware drivers.. you should have 1 option there for atheros, right?
<theshadow> crdlb: I did that...
<meoblast> sammyF: i've been on here for 2 hours mostly waiting for Ubuntu to start up
<fga> connection seems to be fine (with NM) but actually nothing happens (dns do not respond)
<meoblast> brb
<qcjn> MaxRide: and it s all the messin around of doing all those back up, i have difficulties makin just the important backup
<theshadow> It says the 5x is enabled
<IndyGunFreak> theshadow: you shouldn't need madwifi with that device
<MaxRide> meoblast: Are you sure it didn't hang?
<crdlb> in fact, madwifi doesn't work with that device afaict :)
<L33T-1> hello
<theshadow> IndyGunFreak: fair enough. But the network manager doesn't seem to think there is wireless
<MaxRide> meoblast: If using a LiveCD...is the drive still being accessed or did it settle down? You may need to use the Alternate.
<IndyGunFreak> theshadow: it doesn't... but madwifi isn't going to fix it.
<Ishmael> yeah, lol, even with the slow cd-rom i have, it didn't take that long
<qcjn> MaxRide: i know that if you<re geek enough you can use rsync, but everybody isn t
<Ishmael> and this is a cd from an old rack-mounted server
<sammyF> crdlb: hmm .. just thinking it might have helped, as I'm compiling madwifi due to my atheros onboard wifi adapter right now ;)
<MaxRide> qcjn: What type of medium are you going to use?
<theshadow> IndyGunFreak: again. I can understand that. But what do I do next? Thats what I've been trying to figure out.
<meoblast> MaxRide: i said i think it hung
<Ishmael> iwconfig
<Ishmael> iwconfig ath0 up
<qcjn> MaxRide: hard disk
<meoblast> what's this ssb driver?
<IndyGunFreak> theshadow: well,.. what do you have in sys/admin/hardware drivers
<fga> is it normal that the cmd route takes 30 seconds to display the default route ?
<MaxRide> meoblast: Try using the alternate CD...
<meoblast> better idea... i will make a small install of ubuntu and growitize it later
<meoblast> brb
<zsquareplusc> fga: use route -n if you dont like waiting for DNS requests
<evilGUI> I put I added ServerAliveInterval 120 to my ssh config and I still get Read from remote host : Connection reset by peer
<martin__> tnx
<fga> yeah, that's the problem - the dns are unreachable
<MaxRide> qcjn: If your backing up to a dedicated harddrive, just use acronis to clone the entire install to the other drive.
<MK13> is there a network guru currently available? My situation is too long to chat in the room.
<theshadow> IndyGunFreak: It shows a green light next to "Suport for 5xxx series of Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards." and "Support for Atheros 802.11 Wireless LAN Cards."
<evilGUI> after a few mintutes it wasn't this way until today I installed ufw and denyhosts.
<qcjn> MaxRide: i ll look at that
<IndyGunFreak> theshadow: disable the second one.. "Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards"
<evilGUI> Would any of those cause this problem?
<L33T-1> anyone know of a good dreamweaver like IDE I could use?
<IndyGunFreak> theshadow: then restart, and see if your wireless works
<theshadow> ok brb
<anarchman1> Hi, I was trying to dual-boot windows and linux and my partition / boot table now seems to be messed up and I am unable to boot windows (NTLDR is missing error) or to boot my Linux partition (it just goes straight to the windows boot), however I am currently running on a Live CD, can anyone help?
<MaxRide> qcjn: Do a torrent search for "Hiren's boot CD" (If your into that) or just "Acronis"....cloning is VERY easy (Although, easy to make stupid mistakes as well)
<mhall1191> Can someone test a torrent file for me?  I'm trying to figure out how to see an original file
<batman_ramirez> hello... i have a network of computers with an ip of 192.xxx.xx.xx each one... the router is 200.xxx.xx .. if i wanna use vnc on one of these computers from other network with ip i have to use??
<MaxRide> anarchman1: Copy NTLDR off a good computer to a floppy and try again
<crdlb> Ivanlul: I'm pretty stumped, but I'll keep looking
<evilGUI> Getting disconnected every 5 minutes sucks :/
<Ivanlul> aalright'
<anarchman1> MaxRide: Ok, what will be my step to getting into Linux though?
<anarchman1> MaxRide: As I don't care about the windows partition I just need to save my Ubuntu partition
<zsquareplusc> batman_ramirez: the routers, IP and you have to set the router to forward the connection
<Ivanlul> I'ma restart my computer, brb
<L33T-1> anarchman i think you need to install windows first then you need to install linux
<MaxRide> anarchman1: Well, I'm actually kind of wondering how that happened....Ubuntu should have installed GRUB for you (EEEBuntu did for me at least)...Anyways, let me look up how to get grub working.
<anarchman1> L33T-1: but Linux is already installed
<L33T-1> if you have linux in there first then you have to start over i think
<anarchman1> MaxRide: Grub was installed fine
<qcjn> hey, i ve just tought that under window you ve got this feature that you can go back to date before you did some changes, don t remember the name. Does ubuntu have that
<MaxRide> anarchman1: But it's still trying to use the windows bootloader?
<sammyF> anarchman1: you might want to check supergrub. it can restore grub after installing windows I think
<Dr_willis> qcjn,  not in the same way. No.. of course ive rarely had that feature WORK under windows either...
<MaxRide> sammyf: Thanks, that's probably his best bet.
<anarchman1> MaxRide: After installing Linux, I tried to get Windows to dual boot because it was not, I ran the Recovery Console and tried fixboot. This broke grub I believe
<cpk1> !rescue
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<anarchman1> sammyF: Ok I will try that, can I apt-get that?
<Mechdave> anarchman1, You need to make a grub floppy and boot using that after you install windows, then you need to re install grub and then add the line for windows in menu.lst
<MaxRide> anarchman1:  Yes, that sounds about right....FIXBOOT writes over the linux bootloader.
<sammyF> anarchman1: no.It's a (very small) iso. you boot from it
<anarchman1> this machine does not have a floppy drive
<theshadow> IndyGunFreak: Alright now the first driver says "This driver is activated but not currently in use"
<cpk1> anarchman1, just boot from your ubuntu cd and do the rescue option
<cpk1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mechdave> anarchman1, use a usb stick then
<sammyF> anarchman1: you can get it from here : http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<batman_ramirez> zsquareplusc: then from where i connect... i used the router ip... and i have to specify and forward the pc ip im gonna use right?
<dusting> could anybody help me out with getting my external hard drive to work with ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> theshadow: the 5xxx one
<anarchman1> Ok thanks all for the help, I will try the live cd rescue, and the lost grub instructions
<theshadow> IndyGunFreak: yes
<anarchman1> I cannot try anything that involves a floppy as I don't have one, nor a usb stick
<Mechdave> anarchman1, see --> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/general-10/how-to-restore-grub-after-win-xp-install-446952/
<Droopsta915> Does transmission BitTorrent client use alot of cpu power?
<zsquareplusc> batman_ramirez: yes.  and you know that vnc is not encrypted? so for connection over internet, i'd use an ssh tunnel
<L33T-1> anyone know of a good IDE for web design, dreamweaver like ?
<IndyGunFreak> theshadow: ok... it shouldn't be like that... can you uninstall madwifi, and undo any changes you've made?
<cpk1> anarchman1, you have all the tools already to restore you grub, the cd you used to install ubuntu
<cbill> transmission is quite lite
<Mechdave> anarchman1, do you have a cd burner?
<theshadow> IndyGunFreak: thats a lot to check on let me see
<IndyGunFreak> i understand..
<anarchman1> Mechdave: yes, but as cpk1 is saying, maybe i can run the rescue from my livecd?
<jsquared> how do I get a list of packages that I've explicitly installed (as opposed to *all* of the ones currently installed)? is that even possible?
<IndyGunFreak> theshadow: well, we can try soethng before you do that
<anarchman1> cpk1: thanks I will try running the rescue, i assume that is an option on boot up?
<batman_ramirez> zsquareplusc: thx ill keep that in my mind
<cpk1> anarchman1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub read that it will tell you how to reinstall grub
<jsquared> ideally I'd like to write this out to a text file and run it later
<cpk1> anarchman1, you might have to change the bios to boot from cd before trying to boot from the hard drive
<crdlb> !clone | jsquared
<ubottu> jsquared: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<theshadow> IndyGunFreak: Ok I removed everything I installed except for linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<anarchman1> ok thanks heading off to try these now
<theshadow> want me to remove that one too?
<[ucb]kevin> help! im trying to install the latest version of MINT (v.6) and i run into partition error
<Mechdave> anarchman1, you can although I have not done it from the later live disks
<IndyGunFreak> theshadow: honestly, that should be the only thing you need installed to make that device work(i have it on 3 different laptops)
<theshadow> let me remove and reinstall it
<IndyGunFreak> theshadow: did you modprobe anything, etc...?
<jsquared> crdlb: won't that get packages that get installed as a dependency, though?
<theshadow> nope
<theshadow> I was working to avoid doing any of that
<crdlb> theshadow: make sure you haven't done any of the blacklist stuff on that guide you linked to
<cpk1> jsquared, aptitude tells you if something was autmatically installed
<mun> hi
<theshadow> I didn't do any of that
<tsrk> What are the security risks involved with disabling the sudo password prompt on an account?
<mun> if i want to decrement $i in a shell script, do i have to do ((i=i-1))?
<IndyGunFreak> theshadow: ok, you probably don't need to reinstall the backports just after youv'e removed all the other nonsense (madwifi, ndiswrapper, anythign else you tried), restart
<dusting> my external isn't being seen by ubuntu but my imac and my vista both see it fine and i'm not sure why...it's formatted FAT32...can anyone give me some pointers?
<MK13> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/118254/plain/     -        Anyone got a solution for this?
<theshadow> IndyGunFreak: will do
<jsquared> cpk1: and I can write out to a text file the list of packages the things that were manually installed?
<theshadow> brb again
<[ucb]kevin> is there a channel or server designated to MINT?
<redvamp128> MK13:  why not just static and be done deal?
<MK13> afraid Vista will freak out if it isnt done "it's" prefered way
<Ivanipod> Crdld are u there
<cbill> dusting, is it visiable in "computer"?
<redvamp128> MK13:  then static vista too
<misty>  cv
<MK13> the vista computer gets moved around too much for that
<mun> if i want to decrement $i in a shell script, do i have to do ((i=i-1))? is there another way?
<Ivanipod> Crdld I'm at the ubuntu log on window and it's blue
<batman_ramirez> zsquareplusc: thanks it works pretty good
<MaxRide> MK13: There should be a tab in Vista to set locations for networking....like an alternate TCP/IP config if the first one fails...
<dusting> cbill, in computer i just see my cd/dvd drive and filesystem
<MK13> ahhh, I'll check that out real quick
<n2diy> +++++++++++++++++++
<MaxRide> MK13: I know the feature exists, and it's in TCP/IP properties for the NIC, but you'll have to find it.
<fga> ok, found a problem with the network ...
<[ucb]kevin> help! im trying to install the latest version of MINT (v.6) and i run into partition error
<cbill> dusting, it should be seen, fat32 is supported, try repowering the devise?
<n2diy> +++++++++++++++++++++6
<crdlb> Ivanipod: what do you mean?
<anarchman1> Hi, I tried the recovering Ubuntu after installing Windows instructions, and when in grub and run the command "find /boot/grub/stage1" or "find /grub/stage1" I get Error 15: File not Found"
<cpk1> jsquared, I think that command that crdlb gave you will do what you want, aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' should list installed packages that werent automatic and then the other half just redirects it to a file, you can change the location it redirects to
<blastron> Sorry for asking a question about an out-of-support version, but I'm having issues upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10. The update-manager keeps failing to get the upgrade prerequisites, citing that it cannot find the feisty-backports server. I can't find the feisty-backports entry in sources.list, where can I go to disable it?
<Ivanipod> Cldlb I was at the log in window
<dusting> cbill, i've repowered it and plugged it in/unplugged it numerous times and it hasn't helped thus far
<redvamp128> sammyF:  why not the Ultimate boot cd it also has the supergrub disk tools on it
<cbill> dusting, do you have a windows box avail? could you plug in to that, do a proper dismount, and try again?
<Ivanlul> okay
<jtrivedi> hell all,
<Ivanlul> Back on my computer
<anarchman1> cpk1: I was unable to follow your suggestion as I get a File Not Found error when trying find /boot/grub/stage1
<Ivanlul> that was me on the ipod btw
<jtrivedi> sorry - that was a typo
<jtrivedi> hello all
<MrGoodkat_> blastron, feisty is not supported anymore
<crdlb> Ivanlul: I figured
<MrGoodkat_> you can download the gutsy alternate cd and use this cd to upgrade
<ashlessburn> u scan
<ashlessburn> but not to the ability u are looking for i believe
<MrGoodkat_> just burn the alternate and when you insert it ubuntu will ask you if you want to upgrade
<dusting> cbill, what exactly do you mean by "proper"? i can't just unplug the usb? and yes i have the windows pc available
<blastron> MrGoodkat_: Alright, I'll try that, thanks.
<cpk1> anarchman1, what about /grub/stage1?
<lelek> a
<cbill> dusting, correct, safely remove hardware
<Ivanlul> hm
<redvamp128> MK13:  I was looking for a tool for that I saw a while ago-- to allow multiple configurations for a network manager-.
<crdlb> Ivanlul: I just realized that Bus error is a low-level error similar to a segfault, not anything related to dbus, so there's some sort of bug in gnome-settings-daemon that you're hitting
<cbill> dusting, never just remove a usb device ;)
<Ivanlul> crdlb: alright, what can I do?
<dusting> cbill, oops alright i'll try that brb
<MaxRide> dusting: Windows sometimes caches data to be written to USB, "Safely Remove Hardware" checks to make sure all the files are in the drive before you pull it out.
<cbill> dusting, kk
<Ivanlul> crdlb: I tried reinstalling dbus too
<crdlb> Ivanlul: you said that this is a fresh install from a few hours ago?
<Ivanlul> crdlb: yeah pretty much
<Ivanlul> crdlb: + I've installed all the new updates
<crdlb> Ivanlul: did you run the integrity checker on the install cd to make sure there wasn't a burn error?
<anarchman1> cpk1: also did not work, same error
<tsuna27> how can i change the caps of compiz cube, I can change the skydome but not the tops/bottoms
<Ivanlul> crdlb: nope
<Ivanlul> crdlb: Should I go run it right now to rule it out?
<crdlb> Ivanlul: yeah
<cpk1> interesting...
<Royall> What is the channel for general hardware help?
<Ivanlul> okay
<Ivanlul> I'ma be on my ipod
<tsuna27> !compiz
<Ivanipod> Hm
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Nasra> guys ...have a stupid question ...what application do I use to read / work in Ubuntu for Excel?
<Nasra> thanks
<cbill> nasra, calc
<Ivanlul> openoffice
<Nasra> I am new
<deathtech> Hello all! I have Successfully installed the latest Nvidia Drivers (180.29) and was wondering if anyone knew the most recent up to date method for enabling SLi (8700 M GT's Mbile)
<Royall> Nasra: open office
<Nasra> okay
<evilGUI> I have a problem where my SSH connection dies after about 5 minutes this problem only started today.
<sunset> hello everyone
<Royall> Nasra: open office usually comes with Ubuntu, if you try to open an excel file it should open up in open office
<evilGUI> I get connection reset by peer I installed ufw and denyhosts today.
<sunset> I was wondering if anyone could help me set up my .exe files using ubuntu
<evilGUI> oh and fwanalog also.
<dusting> cbill, safely removed the external but get same result
<Nasra> cbill | Royal thanks alot
<maxride_> =./  Now my nick's ghosted and I can't remember the password.
<Ivanipod> I'm pretty much heading to using ubuntu 24/7
<evilGUI> sunset: sudo apt-get install wine
<cbill> dusting, was detected in windows fine though?
<Ivanipod> I installed it like a month ago
<sunset> I did install wine and it doesn't work
<cpk1> anarchman1, I think you need to start at about 1/4 down the page where it says "Overwriting the Windows bootloader"
<sunset> ??
<evilGUI> sunset: Which apps are you trying to run?
<cpk1> anarchman1, thats an I THINK though =)
<Ivanipod> And I did a fresh install a few hours ago
<dusting> cbill, yes vista home as well as mac OS X detect it no prob
<danavi> hello lady's and gentleman
<Mood> sunset: http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=1&q=https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine&ei=m4qXSZr1AYic8gSnk-3SAw&sig2=wON8J6Iar1KEuxUYECWwcg&usg=AFQjCNFPKPGLt5BhISm0MkEZb7Rs6h5ayQ
<deathtech> Noone Certain of Enabling Sli in Ubuntu ?
<sunset> roboform.exe and avast antivirus
<Ivanipod> Ok I'm heckimg the de right now
<danavi> y a t'i des francais ici ?
<danavi> ou des gens qui parlent fr ?
<sammyF> danavi, ouaip
<danavi> salut sammy
<Ivanipod> I hate typinng on the iPod LOL
<dayo> !fr | danavi
<Mood> non, vous parlez anglais ici
<ubottu> danavi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<evilGUI> sunset: You don't need avast and there is more then likely somthing like roboform.
<cbill> dusting, do you have gparted installed? can you see if gparted detects the drive?
<danavi> ok
<sammyF> danavi, what ubottu said ;)
<[ucb]kevin> help! im trying to install the latest version of MINT (v.6) and i run into partition error -- any ideas?
<deathtech> Hello all! I have Successfully installed the latest Nvidia Drivers (180.29) and was wondering if anyone knew the most recent up to date method for enabling SLi (8700 M GT's Mbile)
<Ivanipod> ubotyu is a person right
<MK13> with the setup i have previously mentioned (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/118254/plain/) if the vista computer was connected to the internet, is there any way for a person to access my server through the vista connection?
<sammyF> Ivanipod: read it iBOTu ;)
<anarchman1> cpk1: ok was just reading that section now, i hope i can't destroy my partition by following these instructions
<sammyF> Ivanipod: or just try to talk to it
<qcjn> danavi: viens a #ubuntu-fr
<Freddy-Yi> comment je fais pour jejoindre le tchat ubuntu.fr ?
<Ivanipod> Hm
<Ivanipod> LOL
<maxride_> anarchman1: You know, the windows bootloader can also boot linux.
<somethingclever> is there a way to convert my 32 bit os to a 64 bit os? i have a 64 bit proccessor
<dayo> !fr | Freddy-Yi
<ubottu> Freddy-Yi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Ivanipod> I hate how the iPod cpitalizez LOL
<dusting> cbill, installing gparted now...
<Freddy-Yi> ok, mais comment ?
<dayo> somethingclever: i'd say it's best to reinstall
<anarchman1> maxride_: no i didn't know that, but by the way things are going it doesn't look like I can boot anything
<cyberfab007> hey guys
<dayo> Freddy-Yi: type: /leave
<cbill> dusting, run as sudo, dont change anything, just see if drive is detected there
<sammyF> Freddy-Yi: type /join #ubuntu-fr
<maxride_> anarchman1: Let me find the instructions on how to do that.
<cyberfab007> I try to install openssh server from the add add software progema and I dont see it
<dayo> Freddy-Yi: then: /join #ubuntu-fr
<anarchman1> maxride_: ok
<mrglinux> hi does somebody experienced this bug: Nautilus 2.24.1 in open and save dialog box ( fore example firefox ) when you create a folder and press enter folder just created and not selected so if you press enter your file save on the current directory not in new folder
<anarchman1> mkdir /mnt/root
<anarchman1> ack
<dusting> cbill, how exactly do i use it?
<mrglinux> it's occur in new gnome and nautils
<Freddy-Yi> je tape où ces commandes ?
<[ucb]kevin> when are the ubuntu forums coming back up :( :( :(
<sammyF> anarchman1: you don't have permissions to create the directory /mnt/root here
<anarchman1> :)
<cbill> dusting, sec been awhile, im installing too
<sammyF> anarchman1:  :P
<Ivanipod> I got my mid term report card today
<tsuna27> ivanipod: u need help with ur ipod?
<PVO> Hi all, Ubuntu (8.10 Intrepid) noob here... can anyone help me to tether my windows mobile phone to connecct to the internet? I'm stuck with XP right now... And I don't know how to compile, so manually installing usb-rndis-lite is out of the question! :S
<Ivanipod> I'm a bit worried
<mrglinux> does any body ?
<marko_> short of converting .lit files to html, is there any programs that can read .lit files directly on linux?
<Ivanipod> 2a-
<mrglinux> nobody ?
<IntuitiveNipple> dusting: cbill: I'd suggest checking "cat /proc/partitions" and also "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id" for signs the block devices have been seen, but mostly, I'd look at the recent entries in the log since the device was last plugged in: "tail -n 100 /var/log/kern.log"
<mrglinux> please some body answer me
<qcjn> Dr_willis: if you gave me a copy of you re xorg.conf and i would make a back up of mine and tried yours
<MrGoodkat_> how can i change the hildon desktop look? rearrange the shortcuts ad a shutdown menu etc
<maxride_> anarchman1: First you want to boot to your windows CD into the recovery console. You'll then want to copy NTLDR off of the CD (or Thumbdrive) and run FIXBOOT and FIXMBR to get the windows bootloader to work.
<anarchman1> The problem with everything I try is I keep getting special device does not exist
<maxride_> anarchman1: Let me switch the rest to PM
<cbill> dusting, swith drives from the top right drop down menu, see if you see your external there, also read intuitivenipple advise
<anarchman1> maxride_: ok
<cbill> intuitivenipple, would it help to restart his PC?
<Ivanipod> No errors found cldrd
<cyberfab007> Come on how do I enable the ssh the docs say imust instal openssh but I dont see that in the repositiory is this right?
<qcjn> anyone would give me a copy of his xorg.conf
<mrglinux> are there any body in amoung of 1307 user answer me here?
<IntuitiveNipple> cbill: At this point, I'd guess no. I'd want to see what the kernel.log reports if the device is disconnected/powered-down/re-connected
<ashlessburn> lol
<boshhead> mrglinux: that doesn't sound like a bug. double click on the folder to enter it. then save.
<cpk1> cyberfab007, openssh-server if you want the server one, you should already have the client
<IntuitiveNipple> cbill: I've had recent experience with USB external devices that got internally locked up and a power-reset on them fixed the issue
<keka> hey
<redvamp128> MK13:  I just found Bind9 -- dns server to put on your server-- then the network will have a dns.
<MK13> wow, thnx
<cyberfab007> ok
<cyberfab007> let me chieck
<cyberfab007> check
<cyberfab007> I dont see it though in the GUI where I add software too
<redvamp128> MK13:  This guide is for 8.04 what version of server do you have?
<cbill> intuitivenipple, kk thanks
<MK13> 8.10
<keka> do have the copy of Internet & www how to program by Dietel
<keka> do you have the soft copy of Internet & www how to program by Dietel
<mrglinux> ﻿boshhead yes it's a problem because i doesn't exist in previous version so i habit when a create folder just press enter more and more to create new folder and  go to new folder and save the file.. and in another os and browsers is sames . why don't you accept this as a problem ?
<redvamp128> MK13:  Though it should install on 8.10 (you may try googling bind9 for 8.10) but here is the guide... Installing An Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 LTS DNS Server With BIND | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials <http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-an-ubuntu8.04-dns-server-with-bind>
<cbill> keka, im a little confused, what do you need?
<sunset> i still cannot get exe files to run using ubuntu?
<MK13> kk, thnx
<redvamp128> MK13:  if you can't find it then try #ubuntu-server room
<cbill> sunset, you need wine to attempt to run windows .exe files
<boshhead> mrglinux: because I've never found it to be un-intuitive, I guess.
<keka> respond to me
<cyberfab007> cpk1 i dont see that software anywhere
<sunset> I am very new to ubuntu
<redvamp128> MK13:  Since the major complaint is lack of DNS -- why not just install DNS
<sunset> i downloaded and its not working
<sunset> I suppose I have to delete and retry again
<cyberfab007> cok1 i am new ubuntu and need this to give my engineer access
<keka> I first time in ubuntu
<cbill> sunset, what did you download?
<IntuitiveNipple> redvamp128: MK13 Are you wanting the Ubuntu server to 'serve' IP addresses/names to other PCs, or get an IP for itself?
<sunset> wine doors
<keka> respond to me anybody
<cpk1> cyberfab007, in a terminal try "aptitude search openssh"
<sammyF> keka: what's your problem?
<redvamp128> IntuitiveNipple:  not for me-- but for MK13:
<cbill> sunset, from terminal run "sudo apt-get install wine"
<sunset> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> redvamp128: I was just making sure you spotted I was asking about the same issue :)
<cbill> sunset, you can also add from synaptic
<keka> hey sammyF I want a copy of Internet & www how to program by Dietel
<cyberfab007> cpk1 ok I have now is it
<cyberfab007> su aptitude install openssh-server
<keka> hey sammyF, I want a soft copy of Internet & www how to program by Dietel, if u have send me
<sunset> brb
<nanotube> cyberfab007: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<sammyF> keka: and I want a pony .. guess we'll both have to look elsewhere
<MK13> i want the server to get it from Vista, since vista deals out ip's for the rest of the computers i connect to at home. But the weird thing is that in VMware the Ubuntu Server installation connects to the Vista pc flawlessly
<cyberfab007> cool
<MK13> I guess VMware has built in DHCP
<cbill> keka, check your library
<keka> hey sammyF, are an Indian
<IntuitiveNipple> MK13: okay, then the Ubuntu PC needs dhclient3, which it should already have installed
<dusting> cbill, i dont see a way to switch drives on the top right (where it has my username and date time etc.) i did those things intuitive mentioned but i dont know exactly what i'm looking for...i didn't see anything that looked like the external drive in question
<MK13> IntuitiveNipple: how could I tell just to be sure?
<cbill> dusting, top right in gparted, run from terminal: sudo gparted
<IntuitiveNipple> MK13: For dhclient to work the interface needs to be set up for DHCP, or Network Manager should manage the interface
<keka> hey sammyF, are u an Indian?
<MK13> IntuitiveNipple: any good tutorials?
<mrglinux> fucking gnome
<Ivanlul> crdlb:
<keka> bye............
<Ivanlul> crdlb: I checked it, no errors
<redvamp128> !language | mrglinux
<ubottu> mrglinux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cbill> dusting, i just want to know if gparted sees the drive
<IntuitiveNipple> MK13: apt-cache policy dhcp3-client
<tangentcollision> wget
<crdlb> Ivanlul: does the xrandr command work for you?
<tangentcollision> damnit, how do I find in irssi?
<tangentcollision> (oops, lang)
<Ivanlul> crdlb: just xrandr
<crdlb> Ivanlul: ie, not print Bus error or anything else that looks like an error
<crdlb> yes, just xrandr
<dusting> cbill, i see what ur talking about but my internal hd is the only option
<Nasra> Royal: I am trying to open a excel file from a usb into Ubuntu....don't know howto....
<cbill> dusting, ok its not being detected, i want to try a reboot with the device plugged in
<MK13> IntuitiveNipple: prints out dhcp3 client: installed: 3.1....  canidate... etc.
<Ivanlul> crdlb: nop, no errors, just gives me something that looks like a matrix with resolutions and other stuff
<nanotube> Nasra: double click it and it should open with openoffice
<IntuitiveNipple> MK13: That's installed then. Now, do you want NetworkManager to mange the connection or set it up yourself
<Nasra> is asking for an application nanatube:
<Nasra> nanotube: there is a whole bunch of stuff in there....
<MK13> IntuitiveNipple: i'd like to try Network manger first
<nanotube> Nasra: do you have openoffice? check in main menu: applications -> office -> openoffice spreadsheet, is that there?
<Nasra> yes
<nanotube> Nasra: well, then open that first, then from there do file -> open, and browse to that excel file
<Nasra> nanotube: okay
<linux_guy> Hey guys, I'm trying (desperately) to play a DVD in my laptop, but it keeps on failing in NUMEROUS players.  VLC, Gnome, Totem, Kaffeine, etc.  It's a brand new DVD out of the box.  I believe the problem is stupid copy protection.  Can I watch this movie I paid for????
<dusting> cbill, okay i'll brb
<nanotube> Nasra: if it is really an excel file, it should open...
<cbill> dusting, ill be here
<IntuitiveNipple> MK13: OK, so we need to ensure that something isn't preventing NM from managing that interface. Can you generate a report using the commands I'm about to give you, and then copy the results to a pastebin?
<nanotube> !medibuntu | linux_guy
<ubottu> linux_guy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<USN1520> linux_guy: sure nuff
<nanotube> linux_guy: medibuntu has the libdvdcss package
<MK13> sure
<linux_guy> nanotube, thanks
<DIFH-iceroot> how can i see which files a process is working on?
<USN1520> linux_guy: once that and dma settings are right you are good to go...should have a script for you in the wiki
<nanotube> linux_guy: good luck :)
<crdlb> Ivanlul: remove the file ~/.config/monitors.xml
<MK13> IntuitiveNipple: i'll try atleast
<linux_guy> thanks
<nanotube> linux_guy: :)
<Ivanlul> crdlb: what command do I use
<crdlb> Ivanlul: rm ~/.config/monitors.xml
<Ivanlul> crdlb: It's prob. placed in a diff file, I can't remove it
<IntuitiveNipple> MK13: "ifconfig >/tmp/report.log && cat /etc/network/interfaces >>/tmp/report.log"
<IntuitiveNipple> MK13: You can then load the file /tmp/report.log into a text-editor, and copy-paste the contents into the pastebin
<MK13> IntuitiveNipple: on a side note i realise that after a fresh reboot at the command "sudo ifconfig" that eth0 isn't listed, i have to run "sudo ifconfig -a"
<crdlb> Ivanlul: ls ~/.config/monitors*
<crdlb> does that output anything?
<IntuitiveNipple> MK13: okay, that could be useful to know!
<sandeep> excusze me, I want to change the colours of mu text and background in Xchat.
<MK13> IntuitiveNipple: i just remembered, sry
<Nasra> nanotube: is alittle window popup it says : Filter Selection...but don't know what to do from there...I have open openoffice.calc...open....
<IntuitiveNipple> MK13: let's see what we find out
<nanotube> Nasra: well, then it's not an excel file
<Nasra> oh
<Ivanlul> crdlb: no such file
<nanotube> what's the extension on it? what happens when you run command "file" on it?
<Nasra> nanotube; yes it's cause i work oll the time in Windows....
<nanotube> Nasra: what's the extension on it? what happens when you run command "file" on it?
<Nasra> hangon
<Nasra> nanotube: it's  ----> .shs
<crdlb> Ivanlul: ok, I didn't think that had anything to do with it since it's a fresh install, but the last thing that runs before it crashes is monitor-related
<Ivanlul> crdlb: I checked my config file and I have folders: auto start, compiz, enchant, gtk2.0,tracker and files: user-dirs.dirs and user0dirs.locale
<Nasra> at the end
<Ivanlul> config folder*
<nanotube> Nasra: i don't even know what that is... try running file on it and see what it says. you know the basics of using the terminal?
<Nasra> nanotube: everything is saved on a usb stick
<nanotube> Nasra: say your file is located on the usb stick which is mounted under /media/myusbstick
<linux_guy> nanotube, i'm afraid i already have libdvdcss2
<Nasra> nanotube: alittle eventhoug I am new in Ubuntu....know alittle
<int256> Hello
<Nasra> correct
<nanotube> Nasra: then you open a terminal and you type "file /media/myusbstick/yourfilename.shs"
<int256> i want some help in comfiguring compiz
<int256> using compiz config manager
<Nasra> okay
<nanotube> Nasra: and that will tell you what kind of file it is
<Nasra> hangon
<nanotube> Nasra: ok :)
 * linux_guy would like to state that copy protection for his paid for DVD is ruining his night
<redvamp128> int256:  did you see the guide I posted the link to earlier - Forlong's Blog - I'm trying to comprehend the things I write <http://forlong.blogage.de/en> about midway down-- there is also a compiz check too
<nanotube> Nasra: hm, well, according to google, .shs is some weird "shell scrap object file": http://www.fileinfo.net/extension/shs
<boshhead> linux_guy: awww, was it a movie for valentine's day?
<cbill> linux_guy, did you run the script for libdvdcss?
<int256> redvamp128: windows is attaching to the edge of desktop. how to disable it
<crdlb> Ivanlul: btw, have you tried since rebooting?
<linux_guy> boshhead,  our first real date to a movie.... for valentines we bought the dvd and are watching it in the hotel on the laptop....
<linux_guy> cbill, no script...?
<Ivanlul> crdlb: hang on
<cbill> linux_guy, ill find a link
<linux_guy> cbill, thanks
<MaxRide> By the way....the other day, I got Ubuntu to crash hard....it was the proudest moment of my life.
<redvamp128> int256:  did you install the compiz config manager and is it ok to PM?
<Ivanlul> crdlb: same thing
 * linux_guy says this will help with other fun activities tonight guys HELP! haha
<dusting> cbill, alright so i restarted with the drive plugged in and the ubuntu loading bar hung about 1/5 of the way until i unplugged the drive and then it completed loading up, still not showing up
<int256> redvamp128: ya it is working
<Ivanlul> crdlb:  how do I manually start gnome setting manager?
<nanotube> Nasra: if that's the case... probably can't be open in linux. they are some kind of pseudo-executable... where did you get that file anyway? :)
<crdlb> Ivanlul: gnome-settings-daemon --no-daemon
<crdlb> Ivanlul: look for Bus error
<boshhead> linux_guy: well just get the repository set up as described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu then you just have to sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<esworp> so, if i want to put a launcher item in my xfce taskbar, whee do the apps to choose from live at?
<Nasra> nanotube: no such a file
<linux_guy> boshhead, i just did that... and i already had all that
<Ivanlul> crdlb:  year I got a bus error
<Nasra> went terminal I try to findout answer no such file lol...
<anarchman1> MaxRide: I received an "Invalid Partition Table" error
<Ivanlul> yeah* lol
<MaxRide> anarchman1: In windows or Linux?
<cbill> dusting, i think you need more expert help :( im out of ideas, someone will get it figured though
<Nasra> it's so easy for me to open in office windows....loll...
<nanotube> Nasra: that means you are not typing the correct path to the file.
<anarchman1> MaxRide: In Windows
<Ishmael> what's a good dvd burning program?
<Nasra> nanotube: damn
<boshhead> Ishmael: k3b
<Nasra> lol...
<cbill> linux_guy, sent PM with instructions
<Nasra> nanotube : I am trying again...lol..
<nanotube> Nasra: remember that linux is case sensitive. :)
<Nasra> ok
<nanotube> Nasra: also remember to take advantage of tab completion.
<MaxRide> anarchman1: Was this in the recovery console or in the emergency repair process?
<MK13_> IntuitiveNipple: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/118260/
<anarchman1> MaxRide: recovery console
<thebigham> Hi, I have problem!
<nanotube> Nasra: (ie., if you start typing file /med<tab> it will fill in the rest of the dir name and give you "file /media/"
<thebigham> I cannot log into ubuntu because my harddrive is full
<nanotube> Nasra: have tab-completion do the work for you, that way you can avoid typos.
<Nasra> okay
<anarchman1> MaxRide: unfortunately don't have an emergency repair process so couldn't try that option
<thebigham> I mean the ubuntu partition is full
<MaxRide> anarchman1:  Humm...was this while trying to run FIXBOOT?
<nanotube> thebigham: can you log into recovery mode, and delete some useless files from there?
<IntuitiveNipple> MK13: Okay, that looks good... now we just have to figure out why the interface doesn't appear at boot-time... if we do that, the rest will follow
<linux_guy> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<thebigham> nanotube, thanks for the quick respond, how do I get into recovery mode
<Ishmael> oh wow, k3b added a fancy flash screen since i've used it
<IntuitiveNipple> MK13: can you pastebin the results of: "sudo lspci -vvnn >/tmp/report.log"
<MaxRide> anarchman1: I think that recovery console couldn't find the partition with windows loaded onto it for some reason. So actually, you will have to try to get GRUB loaded again.
<dusting> cbill, thanks for trying to get it figured out, i still learned a few things
<anarchman1> MaxRide: i ran fixmbr and it ran fine, then tried booting and got that error
<nanotube> thebigham: when you boot, you see the "booting in 2..1..0" text on the screen - hit "escape" to go to grub, and choose the recovery mode from there.
<anarchman1> MaxRide: Ok, the problem there is everything I have tried runs into a File Not Found error in grub
<cbill> dusting, no problem, i try to help but im no pro :|
<Ivanlul> crdlb: well, looks like I'm in a sticky place
<linux_guy> cbill, http://paste.ubuntu.com/118262/
<IntuitiveNipple> dusting: Have you checked the kern.log immediately after plugging in the device?
<MK13_> IntuitiveNipple: when i put in "auto eth1
<MK13_> iface eth1 inet static
<MK13_> address 10.0.0.1
<cbill> linux_guy, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<MK13_> netmask 255.255.255.0
<FloodBot2> MK13_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MK13_> oops, my bad :(
<linux_guy> cbill, did that one first
<t3hp00ky> can anyone point me to some good unix / linux noob dev sites?
<MaxRide> anarchman1:  Can you try LILO?
<IntuitiveNipple> t3hp00ky: 'dev' site? what kind of 'dev' ?
<Ishmael> thanks boshhead
<linux_guy> cbill, nevermind its downloading / installing now
<xSlack> Where does my webserver log its visitors ip's if its being ran with apache/dyndns
<crdlb> Ivanlul: yeah :/ I can't find any reference to gnome-settings-daemon having ever caused a Bus error anywhere
<Animator> Hello i have been busting my head trying to unrar split archive i have read most of the howtos but to no avail
<cbill> linux_guy, sorry, i think you need to add repository, go into synaptic, repositories, ... ok nvm
<t3hp00ky> basic linux development
<IntuitiveNipple> xSlack: usually /var/log/apache2/
<Ivanlul> crdlb: maybe it's a combination of problems
<anarchman1> MaxRide: sure if i have instructions, also here is a paste of my partition table which appears to be messed up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118264/
<xSlack> IntuitiveNipple: Ty
<Nasra> nanotube: gaveup ... I am a quitter
<Animator> can anyone help the files are *part1.rar
<IntuitiveNipple> t3hp00ky: you mean kernel then? Try "Kernel Newbies"
<linux_guy> cbill, now how do i get those libxinel yadda yadda yaddas?
<cbill> linux_guy, run the script again after install
<linux_guy> cbill, script = .sh?
<IntuitiveNipple> anarchman1: That's not a partition table :(
<t3hp00ky> Nipple thanks
<linux_guy> nipple thanks1
<linux_guy> HAHA
<Ivanlul> crdlb: When I was updating I noticed a couple of errors dealing with java runtime, think that might cause anything?
<anarchman1> IntuitiveNipple: it's all i have left of one
<cbill> linux_guy ya : sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<IntuitiveNipple> anarchman1: Ouch!
<anarchman1> well with fdisk -l
<IntuitiveNipple> anarchman1: Can you pastebin be something?
<anarchman1> That is the correct command right?
<IntuitiveNipple> anarchman1: Yes, it is.
<anarchman1> sure i can pastebin
<anarchman1> IntuitiveNipple: ok
<linux_guy> cbill, we'll try again thanks
<MaxRide> anarchman1: Can you access the drives via the live CD?
<crdlb> Ivanlul: definitely not, although both errors may have a shared cause
<IntuitiveNipple> anarchman1: grab the output of this: "sudo dd-if/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C >/tmp/report.log" then pastebin the contents of /tmp/report.log for me
<cbill> linux_guy, let me know if you get an error when running script
<Ivanlul> crdlb: true
<anarchman1> MaxDrive: i can try? not sure where to look in the file system
<anarchman1> IntuitiveNipple: ok
<topo_> hi any one with any experience making dvds on ubuntu
<linux_guy> cbill, scrip ran cleanly, typed totem-xine from terminal, play disc, error
<nanotube> Nasra: heh...
<IntuitiveNipple> anarchman1: hang on, I made a typo!
<anarchman1> IntuitiveNipple: yep
<cbill> linux_guy, do you have vlc installed?
 * linux_guy throws laptop from hotel window
<IntuitiveNipple> anarchman1: "sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C >/tmp/report.log"
<linux_guy> cbill, yes it played 20 min and cut off
<nanotube> well, your best bet may be to open it in ms excel, and "save as" excel file. but really.. i've never seen a .shs file in my life, so i really don't know how you came by it. :)
<nanotube> Nasra: well, your best bet may be to open it in ms excel, and "save as" excel file. but really.. i've never seen a .shs file in my life, so i really don't know how you came by it. :)
<MaxRide> anarchman1: That doesn't look good to me...so I'm going to yield it to INtuitiveNipple now.
<cbill> linux_guy, i would try vlc again, now that script is enabled
<anarchman1> MaxRide: ok well thanks for your help
<linux_guy> cbill, ok thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> MaxRide: I'm just wondering if looking at the raw data we can determine *what* over-wrote the MBR
<topo_> this is probable nothing but i made this dvd using devede and when i lay it on a tv the edges are missing
<anarchman1> IntuitiveNipple: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118271/
<MaxRide> IntuitiveNipple: Doesn't really matter at this point...you can rewrite the MBR all you want, but it looks as though the partition table MAY be messed up as well.
<anarchman1> MaxRide: that makes me a sad panda bear
<cbill> topo, there is a crop setting in devede
<IntuitiveNipple> anarchman1: thanks, lemme look
<MaxRide> anarchman1: Well, it can probably be fixed....
<topo_> cbill, what do you mean?
<topo_> cbill: when i play the dvd on totem everything shows
<cbill> topo, you can pick how to format it on screen, i think you need the other option
<IntuitiveNipple> MaxRide: The MBR/partition table are in sector 0... if something over-writes them it is sometimes possible to know what... and knowing that, you can make a judgement as to whether the partition table can be rebuilt.
<anarchman1> MaxRide: I hope my probabilities are aligned correctly then :)
<Ivanlul> crdlb: alright, what's that bug error debug command again
<anarchman1> IntuitiveNipple: It should be the Windows Recovery Console that overwrote the MBR, as I opened it up and ran fixmbr
<anarchman1> and fixboot
<crdlb> Ivanlul: gnome-settings-daemon --no-daemon
<Midtronic> I'm booting from a rescue CD, trying to get grub back.  I get a "The rescue operation 'grub-reinstall' failed with exit code 20." when I try to do it through the UI... where would the logs be for the boot CD?
<crdlb> Ivanlul: you can add --debug for more output, but none of that seemed out of the ordinary
<cwe_chinaqyut> cowo nih
<MaxRide> IntuitiveNipple:  Yea....But looking at his other dump, things don't look so well when it comes to the partitions....MBR is easy to fix, but the partition table could be a real problem.
<Ivanlul> crdlb:  what about the bus one
<Royall> How do I unmount a volume via the terminal?
<IntuitiveNipple> anarchman1: Looking at that, somehow it managed to corrupt just the 4x16 bytes of the partition table (stored at the very end of the sector) so in theory, we can rebuild it and recover the file-systems
<cwe_chinaqyut> jakarta
<crdlb> Ivanlul: which bus one?
<anarchman1> IntuitiveNipple: that sounds promising
<MaxRide> Royall:  umount (Path to device)
<moneybags1234> i'm running xfce4 and not xubuntu desktop in ubuntu but it won't let xfce run the desktop when I log in how do i solve this?
<Royall> thanks
<anarchman1> :)
<Ivanlul> crdlb:  the one to debug the bus
<Ivanlul> crdlb: wait that was that program
<IntuitiveNipple> anarchman1: It can take a lot of work... if you want to try it, shall we move to a quiet channel of our own to focus on it?
<anarchman1> IntuitiveNipple: sounds good if you have the time you can pm me
<torrancew> hi guys, i need help with an nvidia driver for intrepid 64 bit desktop edition - the card is a geforce 7950 gx2
<topo_> anyone knows how to use devede
<IntuitiveNipple> anarchman1: Lets do /join #disk-recovery (any one else who is interested can join us)
<crdlb> Ivanlul: d-feet, but it's definitely not a d-bus problem
<anarchman1> IntuitiveNipple: ok
<crdlb> that's not the bus in 'Bus error'
<douglasness> My vista hard drive crashed and I am trying to use a liveCD of ubuntu to transfer the data off of the drive.  I am unable to mount the drive though can anyone help?
<Ivanlul> what is the bus in bus error
<evilGUI> is there any reason exim4 should be running on Ubuntu server if I didn't install it?
<douglasness> nvm Ill try the disk recovery channel mention above first I guess
<lstarnes> Ivanlul: I think it's caused by trying to access memory that a cpu cannot physically address
<moneybags1234> evilGUI:  i'm running xfce4 and not xubuntu desktop in ubuntu but it won't let xfce run the desktop when I log in how do i solve this?
<Midtronic> I'm booting from a rescue CD... when I chroot into the drive and try to fdisk, I get 'can't read /proc/partitions' (and /proc/ is indeed empty), so how the heck do I run grub-reinstall if I can't read the disk... that I'm running on...? :/
<n2diy> I need help getting Audacity to play with my microphone. Confirmed the mic is ok, and Audacity plays stuff, but I can't get it to record from my mic. I triple checked my Audacity and Volume appelet control/settings, still no joy, ideas?
<MK13_> IntuitiveNipple: i don't think i'll be able to send that last command, I have no way of transferring it so I would have to type it by hand
<Ivanlul> lstarnes: any way to fix that
<lstarnes> Ivanlul: what program is showing that error?
<evilGUI> moneybags1234: No idea I don't use xfce4.
<Ivanlul> lstarnes: appearances
<moneybags1234> evilGUI: oh well thanks
<cfedde> what's up with pulseaudio?
<IntuitiveNipple> MK13_: Could you transfer the file to a USB key and get it that way?
<crdlb> lstarnes: gnome-settings-daemon is
<crdlb> (and the appearance properties is complaining that it can't start gnome-settings-daemon)
<Ivanlul> nable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon' Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect.
<Ivanlul> his could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<lstarnes> Ivanlul: try reinstalling gnome-settings-daemon
<MK13_> im new to using just the cli and the server, so I don't know how to access a usb key
 * crdlb is going to die if that works
<sharif_aly> hi
<Ivanlul> synpnatic manager right
<lstarnes> Ivanlul: yes
<lstarnes> Ivanlul: it might be quicker to go into a terminal and type sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-settings-daemon
<Ivanlul> re installing
<Ivanlul> hmmhmm hmmmm
<mrglinux> what is the error in forum ? and why? "mrglinux, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:   	"
<Ivanlul> alright
<topo_> i've made a movie with devede when i play it on the pc is fine, but when i play it on my tv the left and right borders are missing
<H3XiL3D> is skype available for ubuntu via package management ?
<Ivanlul> should I restart or what
<iaindalton> Is there a way to see what's thrashing my disk?  Top doesn't show that.
<sigjuice> douglasness: how did you try to mount your disk?
<Ivanlul> HAHAHHA
<Ivanlul> HAHAHAHHAAHAHAHHAHAHHA
<Ivanlul> crdlb you better be ready to die
<Ivanlul> oh wow
<Ishmael> what's a good program to convert avi to dvd?
<douglasness> first I just tried to mount it using the gui
<Ivanlul> HAHAHHAHAHA
<douglasness> then I tried to do a command in the terminal
<crdlb> I've got the knife ready ...
<Ivanlul> oh wowwwwwwwwwww
<douglasness> ill give it to you in one sec once I find it again
<topo_> i've made a movie with devede when i play it on the pc is fine, but when i play it on my tv the left and right borders are missing
<Ivanlul> crdlb how many hours did we go at it?
<sharif_aly> whats up Ivanlul ?!!
<topo_> Ismael: devede is good and simple
<MK13_> IntuitiveNipple: im new to using just the cli and the server, so I don't know how to access a usb key
<Ivanlul> like
<LHC> dont kill yourself please
<Ivanlul> close to two?
<LHC> Ivanlul,
<crdlb> Ivanlul: 2:10
<Ishmael> i've made a movie with devede when i play it on the pce is fine, but when i play it on my tv the left and right borders are missing
<Ivanlul> wow
<LHC> I spent 4 hours trying to get a domain working, the last 10 secs I found out the line was commented out
<LHC> 10 sec job done in 4 hours :O
<Ivanlul> well
<Ivanlul> what should I do now
<LHC> help me?
<crdlb> use a time machine to warn yourself-from-two-hours-ago
<IntuitiveNipple> MK13_: Hmmm... not sure what to suggest. if you have one and plug it in, it should appear as an icon on the desktop, and then you can drag the file from another window where you've navigated to the /tmp/ directory, onto the USB key so you can transfer it to the Internet-connected PC
<Ivanlul> I'm not that good at linux
<Ivanlul> crdlb but that'll change anything
<topo_> Ishmael: that has to do with the aspect ratio i choose  4:3 i thinkç
<LHC> who wants to help me with user permissions, i think its chroot
<Ivanlul> what if I wouldn't've wasted 2 hours of your life
<Ivanlul> you might get in a car crash or something
<Ivanlul> and that will lead to something else!
<crdlb> Ivanlul: don't worry, _I_ was multitasking :)
<MK13_> IntuitiveNipple: It is the server, only console based
<Ivanlul> well
<WillPittenger> I am having troubles getting Virtual Box's Guest Additions to work in 8.10.  They are installed, but fail to initialize.  I confirmed that when I told Ubuntu to display messages during boot.
<Ivanlul> can anyone help me set up my 2g ipod on amarok?
<LHC> can anyone find my ipod cable? kthxbye
<douglasness> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<IntuitiveNipple> MK13_: in that case you can create a mount-point and mount the device manually... I'm helping someone else with a disk recovery issue right now, but if you can get someone to help you figure that out, and capture the "sudo lspci -vvnn", I'll come back to you
<n2diy> I need help getting Audacity to play with my microphone. Confirmed the mic is ok, and Audacity plays stuff, but I can't get it to record from my mic. I triple checked my Audacity and Volume appelet control/settings, still no joy, ideas?
<MK13_> IntuitiveNipple: Yea, I am mounting the volume as I type this :)
<sigjuice> douglasness: what happens when you try that?
<Frog29> Hello, can someone please help me with a grub issue? i'm trying to dualboot windows and ubuntu, but ubuntu is on a second hard drive late in the drive
<douglasness> command mount/dev/sda3 not found
<sigjuice> douglasness: missing space between mount and /dev/sda3 ??
<Frog29> With grub i get an issue of the bios not being able to red form that cylinder
<Ivanlul> I'ma install some software now
<gewt> ...
<douglasness> okay did that then I had to change it from windows to windisk
<douglasness> now it is saying...
<gewt> when I try to play a stream in amarok it says No decoder found"
<gewt> what package(s) should I install?
<douglasness> saying /dev/sda3 already mounted or /media/windisk/ busy according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is mounted on /tmp/disks-conf-sda3
<douglasness> Ive tried to look at that but I dont have permission to /tmp/disks-comf-sda3
<sigjuice> douglasness: what do you get when you enter the command mount with no arguments?
<xSlack> My firefox is giving me an error and wont let me load a webpage so I was wondering if someone could PM me and take a look at the error
<Varanger> hello
<douglasness> what would that command be?  sry I have no clue what the arguments are I just copied it from the internet
<Laurenceb> I cant kill a process, why?
<Laurenceb> I'm trying to kill firefox, but its still there
<etox> sorry to but in, but does anyone know a guy named Craig Puchta? He appaers on a lot of ubuntu forums, and also goes by the name linuxgeek, been looking for months
<sigjuice> Laurenceb: how did you try to kill firefox?
<mrglinux> ﻿please check this problem that refer to firefox and gnome http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6736920#post6736920
<Laurenceb> no kill 16950
<Laurenceb> which is the process
<sigjuice> Laurenceb: what does `ps ax' say under the column STAT for firefox?
<Laurenceb> mrlinux: I cant open it without firefox
<Laurenceb> S
<Laurenceb> 16590 ?        S      5:52 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.5/firefox
<EMPulse> hey guys
<Frog29> With grub i get an issue of the bios not being able to red form that cylinder
<sunset> Hey guyz and gals I finally got firestarter up and running...lol
<EMPulse> can anyone recommend a program that monitors how much you download
<douglasness> are the arguments everything after the /media/windisk/?
<sunset> I am new to ubuntu
<NateG> <-- needs some help with HP tx2510us installation of wacom touchscreen anyone who can help please pm me! thanks
<sunset> liking it so far
<prince_jammys> Laurenceb: try: pkill firefox
 * t3hp00ky is new to linux and wonders about malware threats
<Laurenceb> still there
<Varanger> hello
<darkrain> join ---> type: ---> //server -m wikkedserv.no-ip.org -j #chat,#helpdesk
<mrglinux> ﻿Laurenceb you could not open that file ?
<darkrain> join ---> type: ---> //server -m wikkedserv.no-ip.org -j #chat,#helpdesk
<mrglinux> that link
<sunset> anyone have any ideas for a antivirus software compatible with Ubuntu
<darkrain> join ---> type: ---> //server -m wikkedserv.no-ip.org -j #chat,#helpdesk
<darkrain> join ---> type: ---> //server -m wikkedserv.no-ip.org -j #chat,#helpdesk
<darkrain> join ---> type: ---> //server -m wikkedserv.no-ip.org -j #chat,#helpdesk
<Laurenceb> mrlinux: firefox is dead
<FloodBot2> darkrain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ivanlul> what's a good ipod touch replacement
<EMPulse> can anyone recommend a program that monitors how much you download
<NateG> Anyone able to give me a hand with installing touch screen of my tablet?
<Ivanlul> something not apple related
<xSlack> Can someone give me a hand with a firefox related issue in a private msg
<NateG> Anyone able to give me a hand with installing touch screen of my HP tx2510us tablet?
<WillPittenger> I am having troubles getting Virtual Box's Guest Additions to work in 8.10.  They are installed, but fail to initialize.  I confirmed that when I told Ubuntu to display messages during boot.
<dante123> hi all,  I saw an error message (something about timer when booting up) but where can I find a log of these bootup messages???
<Varanger> I've got 2 sound cards in my Ubuntu box (Intel and SB Live). How do I change the default one in Ubuntu?
<mrglinux> ﻿Laurenceb so what do you use instead of?
<Laurenceb> mrlinux: this is my problem
<danc3> dante123: dmesg | less
<t3hp00ky> So does anyone know if AVG scans for both Linux. and Win32. Malware?
<doc``> Varanger asoundconf set-default-card
<vallentine22> how is it that a domain that i just purchased is showing up the same as the other domains but with no /sites-available/doc or doc root folder set and i also deleted /var/www * rm -rf www * >??? why is that???
<vallentine22> i run ubuntu server
<Laurenceb> mrlinux: I need to restart firefox
<Laurenceb> but it wont die
<Frog29> t3hp00ky: there is no danger with linux malware or virii
<t3hp00ky> kill it
<bonfire89> Nate, I'm not a pro, but, I am on a tablet, and it was a matter of changing the xorg.conf for me. give me a moment.
<WillPittenger> Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Varanger> doc``: In the command line? Isn't there a GUI way to do this?
<WillPittenger> I am having troubles getting Virtual Box's Guest Additions to work in 8.10.  They are installed, but fail to initialize.  I confirmed that when I told Ubuntu to display messages during boot.
<danc3> Laurenceb: hell, just kill X with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<t3hp00ky> Frog29, not from what I read.
<Laurenceb> t3hp00ky: I cant kill it
<NateG> Anyone here able to get a wacom touchscreen working on thier tablet?
<doc``> in a terminal yes Varanger , it might be but i dont know it
<doc``> but if you type asoundconf list
<doc``> then you see the names
<EMPulse> can anyone recommend a program that monitors how much you download
<bonfire89> NateG perhaps try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765915 I'm not sure what is in that threat anymore, but it is long
<sunset> is this OS easier to operate than Windows XP once you get use to it?
<MaxRide> EMPulse: Try ifconfig
<t3hp00ky> EMPulse, did you try goggle?
<douglasness> sigjuice:  is that correct?
<EMPulse> MaxRide, whats ifconfig
<EMPulse> t3hp00ky, is that in the repositories?
<Athenon_> Hey guys...erm...my entire server won't boot any longer.  It says it can't mount the local filesystem and it hangs indefiniately on kernel log daemon.  Details here: http://pastebin.com/m5eeee546  Any help GREATLY appreciated!
<danc3> EMPulse: use Google
<Frog29> Hello, can someone help me via pm with a grub and ubuntu issue please?
<douglasness> sigjuice: if so it gave me the same error
<sigjuice> douglasness: just type mount
<douglasness> ah thx
<EMPulse> danc3, oh, oik
<MaxRide> MaxRide:  It was a semi-sarcastic answer, but if you type ifconfig on the command line it will tell you how much data you've transmitted (TX Data) and received (RX Data) since the PC was turned on.
<t3hp00ky> Frog29: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Viruses
<MaxRide> x_x;  Screwd that up....need coffee.
<MakeYourSelf101> Hello, I just installed ubuntu and after installing the security updates it says start image cannot be found and starts the login in command line, how do I fix this?
<EMPulse> danc3, MaxRide can you guys provide a link to goggle? I can't find it in the repositories
<douglasness> sigjuice: well it gave a lot of stuff, but the one directly related to the drive I need says /dev/sda3 on /tmp/disks-conf-sda3 type ntfs (rw)
<danc3> EMPulse: are you kidding, or just stupid?
<t3hp00ky> Where do I go to edit security policies?
<sigjuice> douglasness: does ls /tmp/disks-conf-sda3 say anything?
<johnre> Hi - will ubuntu run on Apple Mac laptops?
<NateG> Anyone here able to get a wacom touchscreen working on thier tablet? I have tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765915 with no luck.
<dante123> hi all, i have installed the linuxant hsf modem driver, but it seems like it is still only connnecting at the slow speed of 14.4 on this Conexant modem.  I have reinstalled driver and double checked license key, but the connection is still very slow.  Is there something else I need to do with permissions or something for to get ppp working faster?
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<silv3r_m001> I am trying to compile epiphany ....and I getting compile errors like this > ephy-file-helpers.c:603: error: âGdkAppLaunchContextâ undeclared (first use in this function)
<douglasness> sigjuice: permission denie
<silv3r_m001> is there any workaround ?
<Frog29> Can someone pealse help me wit ha grub/ubuntu install issue with grub error 14 (and dual booting windows)
<bruenig> silv3r_m001: edit the file
<danc3> Frog29: did you Google grub error 14?
<bruenig> silv3r_m001: protip: line 603 is the problem
<Frog29> danc3: error 18 i mean
<silv3r_m001> bruenig: any other way than editing the source code ?
<Athenon_> Hey guys...erm...my entire server won't boot any longer.  It says it can't mount the local filesystem and it hangs indefiniately on kernel log daemon.  Details here: http://pastebin.com/m5eeee546  Any help GREATLY appreciated!
<dante123> gnome-ppp says I am connecting at CONNECT 460800
<danc3> Frog29: did you Google grub error 18?
<bruenig> silv3r_m001: no
<Frog29> danc3: Yes i did, and i'm trying to a figure otu a way to fix me seemingly unique problem
<dante123> But this connection is very very slow....any ideas?
<MakeYourSelf101> Hello, I just installed ubuntu and after installing the security updates it says start image cannot be found and starts the login in command line, how do I fix this/boot into the graphical login?
<NateG> Anyone here able to get a wacom touchscreen working on thier tablet? I have tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765915 with no luck.
<danc3> Frog29: google some more
<silv3r_m001> bruenig: but is it possible that the source is wrong ?
<bruenig> silv3r_m001: yes it is possible, that is why I said to edit it
<MK13_> IntuitiveNipple: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/118275/ there, i was able to mount a USB and copy :)
<bruenig> silv3r_m001: either the source is wrong, or there is a bug in gcc
<Frog29> danc3: I have :) I'm out of ideas of how to fix this, i beleive it a findamental mistake on my part and my knowledge of the linux boot system
<IntuitiveNipple> nice one MK13_  let me look
<silv3r_m001> bruenig: means those people who put it online for download didnt check it to compile ?
<danc3> Frog29: sorry, not going to google it for you.  You'll have to figure it out.
<bruenig> silv3r_m001: perhaps
<silv3r_m001> bruenig: cud it be possible that this issue came up due to some version mismatch of some devel packages on my system ?
<Midtronic> I'm trying to fix my MBR... I've booted with a liveCD and I can chroot into the disk, but when I call grub-install (chrooted) I get that hda isn't a valid block device, when I call it not chrooted, I get that it can't find a device for /boot
<bruenig> silv3r_m001: check the file, look at it with the error and see what is up
<bruenig> silv3r_m001: depends on the problem in the source file
<bruenig> silv3r_m001: if the file is including a header that declares that function or variable or whatever it is, and the c file depends on that having been declared in the included file
<n2diy> I need help getting Audacity to play with my microphone. Confirmed the mic is ok, and Audacity plays stuff, but I can't get it to record from my mic. I triple checked my Audacity and Volume appelet control/settings, still no joy, ideas?
<jon23d> n2diy what audio system are you using?
<silv3r_m001> bruenig: hmm
<bruenig> silv3r_m001: shouldn't take too long to track it down, just look through the source
<n2diy> jon23d: oos?
<silv3r_m001> bruenig: I havent tried that before
<silv3r_m001> bruenig: let me open the source file
<jon23d> n2diy: does your mic work with other stuff?
<gator55> Hey guys.
<n2diy> jon23d: yes, confirmed it with my digi tape recorder.
<jon23d> n2diy: what about sound recorder in the sound and video menu?
<IntuitiveNipple> MK13_: I see the network device is a 3c59x, so need to find out if it has any issues
<n2diy> jon23d: just tried that, no joy.
<jon23d> n2diy: have you checked the volume settings?
<gator55> Not sure if anyone knows, But I installed the game "America's army" for Ubuntu, Install went fine! But when i go to the Terminal and type in "ArmyOps" It shows command is not found, So I guess im totally not sure how to execute the file.
<silv3r_m001> bruenig: I am getting this error ephy-file-helpers.c:603: error: âGdkAppLaunchContextâ undeclared (first use in this function)    and on line#603 the thing written is GdkAppLaunchContext *context;
<O__o> hi if i downloaded some brush file for gimp, where do i put them so i can use them in gimp?
<salmenara> doc``: Thanks, it's working 90% ok... I still have one problem, though. When I am use MPLAYER, it says it is using PULSE as audio output, and it seems PULSE is still using the old card
<n2diy> jon23d: I've triple checked the Audacity and audio applet settings, I haven't checked my bios, would my bios be involved? The sound card is onboard the mom board.
<silv3r_m001> bruenig: so that is a variable declaration
<doc``> salmenara pkill -9 pulseaudio
<doc``> although im not sure i just had similar problems
<doc``> very new at linux
<silv3r_m001> bruenig: I cant see from where that special char is coming
<jon23d> n2diy: I've had a ton of trouble with that with quite a few apps, usually it is because the mic boost needs to be on and the the audio recording toggle needs to be on
<salmenara> doc``: It will kill pulseaudio process, but I am trying to redirect pulseaudio to the new card, like asoundconf
<bruenig> silv3r_m001: neither can gcc!
<jon23d> but I use alsa too..
<silv3r_m001> bruenig: so now what ?
<MK13> IntuitiveNipple: sorry, i got disconnected, did you find out anything?
<silv3r_m001> bruenig: in which text editor wud those special chars become visible
<n2diy> jon23d: Roger that. I've worked through this problem on other system before, with success, but now I've hit a brick wall.
<doc``> then i cant help you
<ziroday> O__o: one sec
<bruenig> silv3r_m001: see if any of the includes are supposed to have it
<doc``> above my knowledge
<jon23d> n2diy: maybe try changing sound systems, or wrapping the software in another one
<jon23d> n2diy: I've had to do the wrapping for skype a few times
<jon23d> n2diy: or was it vmware...
<ziroday> O__o: its a setting, you can define a new folder to stick the brushes in
<n2diy> jon23d: If I had a sound card laying around I'd try that. what's wrapping?
<silv3r_m001> bruenig: there is a header file for this c file but nowhere can I see that special char ﻿â  which is present in the error gcc showing
<slipst> I want to backup my pgp key. The documentation for Seahorse says "Choose Key -> Back up Keyrings" but when I click the "Key" menu at the top I don't see anything about backup. Anyone know how to do it?
<jon23d> n2diy: honestly I don't remember -- but there is a command you use to force a program to use a different audio system
<O__o> ziroday, how?
<jon23d> n2diy: here
<bruenig> silv3r_m001: try cat -v thefile
<namasamaran> Tejaas
<jon23d> n2diy: I kept a record
<jon23d> n2diy: sudo -i
<jon23d> aptitude install alsa-oss
<jon23d> chmod +s /usr/lib/libaoss.so.*
<jon23d> mv /usr/bin/vmware /usr/bin/vmware.orig
<jon23d> echo '#!/bin/bash' > /usr/bin/vmware
<FloodBot2> jon23d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jon23d> echo 'LD_PRELOAD=libaoss.so exec /usr/bin/vmware.orig "$@"' >> /usr/bin/vmware
<jtaji> slipst: just backup pubring.gpg and secring.gpg in ~/.gnupg/
<ziroday> slipst: double click on the key and then go to details
<n2diy> jon23d: Thanks, but I'm using oss. :)
<ziroday> O__o: Edit > Preferences > Folders > Brushes
<silv3r_m001> bruenig: it showed the file contents and everything looks fine
<Jeffzda> hi all
<namasamaran> tejas
<dandude> my wireless stopped working after and I can't even see wireless networks anymore
<slipst> jtaji, ziroday, thanks. that wan't too obvious, they should make it easier.
<Jeffzda> just logged on because I'm having some major trouble with my windows boot after installing ubuntu on a USB hard drive, is there anyone who might be able to answer a few questions?
<ziroday> dandude: when you right click on nm-applet is wireless ticked?
<dandude> I tried playing with wicd manager but I couldn't solve. I have no ideea of Linux :(
<namasamaran> kjb
<dandude> what is nm-applet? :)
<ziroday> dandude: the network manage applet in the notification area. The one that looks like two computers together
<derrek> evening folks
<Ivanlul> oh wow
<gotobedsleepyhea> Hi all
<Ivanlul> an hour to dl the pakages
<Jeffzda> I've tried almost everything. Grub only loads occasionally, and never if I have my USB drive unplugged. When it does load and I pick windows, apparently there's a missing dll file now
<Ivanlul> I think I may be downloading to much stuff
<n2diy> derrek: good morning to you.
<Jeffzda> I've tried the windows install disk to recover the system, but the doesn't work
<Ivanlul> !calc 340*28
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calc 340*28
<Jeffzda> it hangs on a blue screen of death
<O__o> i put them in but still cant use brush
<O__o> do i need to restart gimp?
<derrek> any ubuntu netbook users?
<MaxRide> Me!  =)
<ziroday> O__o: you have to refresh the brushes or restart gimp
<gotobedsleepyhea> having a little trouble installing an adaptec 2610as controller in sata mode not raid mode
<Jeffzda> I've been working on this for two days solid and hitting numerous dead ends
<dandude> ziroday I clicked on but I don't see the thing you're talking about
<derrek> n2diy: same to you
<O__o> i restart gimp and got them THX :)
<derrek> where are you?
<MaxRide> EEEBuntu on an HP Mini.
<n2diy> derrek: tnk u
<dandude> ziroday it just opens wicd manager
<ziroday> Jeffzda: we can't help you with windows issues sorry, as for grub not showing up when the hdd is not plugged in its due to grub being installed on the usb harddrive
<gotobedsleepyhea> i can see the drives in proc /scsi/scsi but not list in /dev
<silv3r_m001> hi there I want to search for a term in all the files in a folder and sub folders
<silv3r_m001> what shud be the comman
<ziroday> dandude: please remove wicd and all its components.
<silv3r_m001> command*
<derrek> maxride: is that a distr eeebuntu? really?
<Jeffzda> so I wonder if there's anyone here who has had trouble with installing linux dual boot on a USB drive
<dandude> ziroday
<Ivanlul> guys
<dandude> ziroday how do I do that?
<Jeffzda> ziroday: Grub is installed on the internal hard drive, this is the problem
<n2diy> silv3r_m001: man grep?
<Ivanlul> is there any open source virus protection I can get
<MaxRide> derrek:  Yes, it is (or at least an offshoot)....It's supposed to be for EEEPC's (Oviously) but it runs great on other netbooks.
<cfedde> Ivanlul: clamav
<ziroday> Jeffzda: if its installed on the internal drive then it should always appear
<derrek> no way.. never knew
<Ivanlul> alright
<Laurenceb> hi, I need to kill firefox
<ziroday> dandude: well how did you install wicd?
<Jeffzda> so now the bios hands over to grub and if the USB is not installed, grub hangs
<Jeffzda> it is always there
<Laurenceb> I tried restarting X
<ziroday> Laurenceb: killall firefox
<MK13> IntuitiveNipple: you there?
<Takmadeus> hey
<n2diy> Laurenceb: killall firefox
<ziroday> Jeffzda: grub hangs how?
<johnre> What linux distros run on apple mac x86 laptops?
<Jeffzda> error 21
<Laurenceb> ok
<Ivanlul> What should I do while I dl this packages
<Takmadeus> can anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1059694
<derrek> i have a dell mini, came with a remix for hardy, but cant seem to find it for intrepid
<ziroday> johnre: ask in ##linux, and ubuntu does if its a intel processor
<n2diy> Ivanlul: drink beer!
<Takmadeus> I really am desperate for help
<Ivanlul> Can't do that for a while
<jon23d> n2diy: cheers to that
<Laurenceb> 16590 ?        S      5:52 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.5/firefox
<Takmadeus> my printer does not print the lower edge
<Jeffzda> I have made a separate boot cd so that I can delete grub off my internal hdd but I can't seem to do that.
<Laurenceb> I still have that, how can I kill it?
<Takmadeus> so, any kind of help will be appreciated
<dandude> ziroday my friend installed it on my computer.can I uninstall it through add/remove applications?
<Takmadeus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1059694}
<Takmadeus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1059694
<letalis> the window picker applet doesnt seem to switch desktops properly when you select another program that is on another desktop has anyone else had problems with it?
<ziroday> Laurenceb: kill -9 16590 ?
<n2diy> jon23d: :)
<Ivanlul> I was thinking about watching something on hulu but my computer is eating at the cpu right now :\
<Ivanlul> and I got a really old computer
<wildbat> anyone know how do i play rmvb othere then realplayer ?
<n2diy> Laurenceb: or killall -9 firefox
<ziroday> dandude: well you need to ask your friend to remove it. Try look for wicd in System > Administration > Synaptic and try to find it
<silv3r_m001> n2diy: how to look into subfolders too using grep ?
<Laurenceb> ah the -9 fxed it
<jon23d> Every day I think about how much I love my operating system, I wonder if windows users ever think that...
<derrek> hulu seems to be ok for me.. really disappointed in boxee on my netbook
<Laurenceb> what difference does the 9 make?
<derrek> really bad delays and
<Ivanlul> I love hulu
<Takmadeus> oh, please, help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1059694
<Ivanlul> I haven't turned on my tv for about a month
<dogmagitron> Takmadeus: have you tried installing xpdf-cups?
<ziroday> Laurenceb: it basically shoots the process in the head, whist without the -9 it asks it nicely
<n2diy> silv3r_m001: man grep, and check the -r switch, it might do a recursive search?
<derrek> i wish hulu was all the networks, not just nbc in us
<gotobedsleepyhea> any help installing drives on an adaptec 2610 controller?
<Ivanlul> it is
<Ivanlul> it's got shows from usa and stuff
<jackowayed> I kind of typed > instead of >> and now my .bashrc is gone. anyone have the default .bashrc and want to gist/pastie/something it to me?
<Takmadeus> dogmagitron: nope, trying right now
<Ivanlul> it doesn't have every show
<Ivanlul> but it has a good list
<derrek> my master plan is to get rid of cable and have a completely ubuntu pc networked entertainment system
<ziroday> jackowayed: http://pastebin.com/f63574e35
<dogmagitron> Takmadeus: I am not an expert but try installing xpdf and xpdf-cups then try printing from there
<Ivanlul> My master plan is to get a new pc lol
<jackowayed> ziroday: thanks!
<derrek> ivanlul: good start
<Takmadeus> dogmagitron: no package by the name xpdf-cups
<Jeffzda> hi can anyone tell me why my NTFS hard drive does not show up in ubuntu file browser?
<ziroday> jackowayed: no problem.
<Ivanlul> I have a 2004ish desktop running on a celeron d with an integrated graphics card
<derrek> i was hopeful of the dell hybrids
<ziroday> Jeffzda: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l please
<dandude> ziroday I removed wicd manager. now what?
<derrek> small computers, ubuntu not supported, lame
<dogmagitron> Takmadeus: that is strange
<ziroday> dandude: reinstall network manager
<Ivanlul> I'm like 100 dollars away from a new computer
<Takmadeus> dunno, it does not exist
<Ivanlul> do you wanna see what parts I'ma get?
<n2diy> Ivanlul: can I have your old hardware? I'm running a 1996 PIII with 128m of ram.
<Takmadeus> dogmagitron: dunno, it just does not exist
<Ivanlul> oh wow
<ziroday> Jeffzda: its recommended to use super grub disk to fix error 21 issues.
<derrek> n2diy: yikes, where are you in the world
<dogmagitron> Takmadeus: I don't know - how about cups-pdf?
<dandude> ziroday is the package name for network manager 'wicd manager'?
<n2diy> derrek: Lansford, Pa, USA.
<ziroday> dandude: no its, network-manager
<wildbat> anyone know how do i play rmvb othere then realplayer ?
<ziroday> dandude: you will also want to install network-manager-gnome
<derrek> n2diy: im in philadelphia.. small world
<Jeffzda> okay I have super grub disk, I might play around with that a bit more
<n2diy> derrek: Cable TV was invented here, along with coal mining.
<dandude> ziroday I see five managers. which one is it?
<ziroday> dandude: network-manger-gnome
<Dr_willis> wildbat,   they play here in gmplayer.
<Takmadeus> dogmagitron: it is not like it does not print, it just does not print the lower edges og the page
<Jeffzda> ziroday: I'm a complete noob, how do I paste from the terminal to the IRC window... I have the info in a text file and can send that to you if you tell me how to transfer files in IRC...
<n2diy> derrek: Cool, ever here of the Phila. Wireless Technical Institute?
<Takmadeus> dogmagitron: I am trying with gutenprint drivers though
<derrek> n2diy: cant say that i have
<Ivanlul> Oh wow
<ziroday> Jeffzda: go to paste.ubuntu.com, copy and paste the text in their and then pass us the url
<Takmadeus> dogmagitron: well, they were already installed
<Ivanlul> A lot of parts went down in price from this month old wish list
<Ivanlul> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=10273426
<ziroday> !offtopic | Ivanlul
<ubottu> Ivanlul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jeffzda> ziroday: 118294
<n2diy> derrek: 15th and Pine St. The oldest Elec. Tech. school in the country, the radio ops on the Titanic trained there, or so the story goes.
<Ivanlul> what are the other channels in this server
<ziroday> Jeffzda: your windows drive is detected fine
<n2diy> ! channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dogmagitron> Takmadeus: good luck :)
<Jeffzda> ziroday: It won't mount
<Ivanlul> thank you
<ziroday> Jeffzda: errors?
<Jeffzda> ziroday: I need to find a way to recopy system files to it
<derrek> n2diy: ever consider a netbook, inexp way to get a new computer
<ziroday> Jeffzda: what errors do you get when trying to mount it?
<Jeffzda> ziroday: can't find /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<O__o> how to get a solid heart brush in gimp?
<ziroday> Jeffzda: does it appear in the sidebar of the file manager?
<n2diy> derrek: no, I buy used stuff at auction, it is old by Windows standards, but works fine with Linux. I haven't bought any new HW or SW since 1999.
<Jeffzda> ziroday: no, that's the reason I tried to mount in the first place
<Takmadeus> dogmagitron: ok, found the problem http://hplipopensource.com/node/232
<int256> help me top configure compiz
<ziroday> Jeffzda: odd, try do mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /media/disk
<ziroday> int256: what do you want to do?
<int256> help me to configure compiz
<Frog29> can someone help me with some basic grub2 stuff please?
<Takmadeus> dogmagitron: now where do i find the enscript.conf file?
<dogmagitron> Takmadeus: awesome!
<Jeffzda> ziroday: okay, trying
<dogmagitron> Takmadeus: try $locate enscript.conf
<int256> ziroday: when i open any window the title bar is under the topbar
<derrek> n2diy: wow, nothing like a new computer? no? yikes.. since 1999, i have probably had 15 computers?
<int256> so icannot move it
<ziroday> int256: screenshot?
<martin__> tnx
<int256> wait
<Takmadeus> dogmagitron: nope, it doesn't find anything
<Jeffzda> ziroday: The device /dev/sda2 doesn't have a valid NTFS
<int256> ziroday: how to send the screenshot
<ziroday> !imagebin | int256
<ubottu> int256: Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<ziroday> Jeffzda: thats thee error?
<n2diy> derrek: well, I guess, If you want to blow the bucks on computers, but I'd rather spend it on radio stuff.
<silv3r_m001> I want to find out that which file in gnome devel has this declared  GdkAppLaunchContext
<Jeffzda> ziroday: aye
<ziroday> Jeffzda: it sounds like the drive is corrupted
<Jeffzda> ziroday: that is bad news indeed
<Jeffzda> last backup was a couple of weeks...
<ziroday> Jeffzda: best idea is to just overwrite everything and start a fresh
<systemd0wn> just used UNetbootin to put the 8.10 Live cd on my USB driver.  When it boots on my laptop i only get a bash prompt.  Not the GUI.
<n2diy> silv3r_m001: try asking in #ubuntu-kernel?
<DP1> is flash 10 suppose to support v4l2 webcams?
<ziroday> DP1: yes
<Jeffzda> ziroday: okay, well thanks for helping me towards putting this problem to rest
<ziroday> Jeffzda: sorry its ended up like this.
<Takmadeus> dogmagitron: I am now trying sudo aptitude install enscript
<Takmadeus> dogmagitron: hope it helps
<Jeffzda> ziroday: I'll try a couple of other things...but not for much longer
<Jeffzda> ziroday: see ya and thanks again
<systemd0wn> Install Question, just used UNetbootin to put the 8.10 Live cd on my USB driver.  When it boots on my laptop i only get a bash prompt.  Not the GUI.
<n2diy> Jeffzda: GL
<ziroday> systemd0wn: tried doing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<systemd0wn> "starting GNOME display manager... [OK]" then drops me to a prompt again
<ziroday> systemd0wn: hmph, try startx
<nanotube> systemd0wn: any informative errors listed in the prompt?
<HLM11> can I ask for help with Xchat in hee?
<HLM11> here*
<Takmadeus> anyone knows how to find or fix /etc/enscript.conf?
<Takmadeus> please?
<iaindalton> Is there a way to see what process's accessing my disk?  Top doesn't show fs usage.
<ziroday> HLM11: sure, but #xchat might be more helpful
<systemd0wn> startx gets me "Versa(0): No valid modes" "fatal server error: no screens found giving up"
<gotobedsleepyhea> can anyone help with with a hard drive that is not listed in /dev ?
<MaxRide> Did you try hooking it up correctly?  =)
<ziroday> systemd0wn: right, try making a startup disk with the "Create a USB disk" option in the livecd instead of unetbootin
<tony__> Hi people, is this the best place to come for help with a DVB card?
<gotobedsleepyhea> it shows in proc /scsi/scsi
<MaxRide> o_o;  Can you mount it?
<in256> ubottu: sorry some connection problem. i am back
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MaxRide> Well, actually, let me ask this first... has it ever worked before?
<gotobedsleepyhea> can you mount it from proc?
<gotobedsleepyhea> yes the drive works - but is formated in UFS
<systemd0wn> ziroday, 1. i have no disks because i'm in out of the country 2. my laptop has no cd drive.
<MaxRide> Oh....
<ziroday> systemd0wn: right
<MaxRide> =/   Sorry, Probably can't help.
<tony__> I have a ComPro VideoMate T750F DVB Dual-Tuner card, and i can't seem to get it to work with MythTv... Any suggestions?
<HLM11> #xchat is quiet, I will ask here until a response... is there a way for me to delete the Xchat config file and hope Xchat makes a new one, or manually edit it?  the problem is that I probably messed up xchat while editing the config (and enabling window transparency)
<gotobedsleepyhea> do not care, it can be reformated but i cannot mount it from dev - it is not lsited there (as far as i can tell)
<systemd0wn> ziroday, ugh. shouldn't the app just copy everything over the the USB drive and make it bootable?  I have a Dell Mini 12.  Perhaps that is the problem?
<tony__> It says it is using the saa7134 drivers, but it doesnt get picked up by MythTV
<iaindalton> HLM11: most apps create new config files if you delete the old one
<Takmadeus> OK, i am restarting wish me luck
<DP1> hum... does spca505 support v4l2?
<ziroday> systemd0wn: don't think so, I've only made usb startup disks with the bundled creator. Sorry
<HLM11> iaindalton: would you hapen to know the name and location of the Xchat app?
<in256> ubottu: http://imagebin.org/38432
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<systemd0wn> damn.
<nickrud> HLM11, the config is in ~/.xchat2 ; just close xchat, rename that directory and restart xchat
<iaindalton> HLM11: try .xchat
<in256>  when i open any window the title bar is under the
<in256>                 topbar
<ziroday> in256: press alt and left click and move the window down
<HLM11> !rename
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rename
<HLM11> !files
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<tony__> I've had that issue before, you have to restart compiz
<ziroday> in256: does that help?
<martin__> nice chat
<DP1> Intel CS430 -> gspca_spca505 -> v4l2 -> flash = working. :(
<in256> ziroday: but each time i open a window i have to do that.
<nickrud> HLM11, something that would work is  mv ~/.xchat2 ~/Desktop ; that will move the config dir to your desktop and let xchat make a new one
<tony__> DP1, what are you talking about
<in256> ziroday: its a problem
<ziroday> in256: is gnome-panel set to autohide?
<in256> no
<iaindalton> nickrud: seems a strange place to move it, ~/.xchat2~ seems better
<in256> ziroday: no
<iaindalton> well, more canonical anyway
<ziroday> in256: try toggle that setting
<doc``> is it possible to combine two connections (wireless and ethernet with different isp:s) to get higher performance ?
<nickrud> iaindalton, he wants to reset xchat's config to default. And appears to just be learning the fhs
<martin__> any one see lsof warning ?
<tony__> Is anyone free to talk?
<HLM11> if I delete the .xchat2 directory will problems occur?
<DP1> errr, I mean it's not working.
<in256> ziroday: you mean enabe and then disable
<prince_jammys> HLM11: don't delete it. Rename it
<iaindalton> nickrud: I know, but why move the file out of its current dir to the Desktop instead of just renaming it?
<cbilljones> tony_, whats up?
<nickrud> HLM11, no. But usually it's a good idea to move it, so you have the original until you're happy with your new config.
<prince_jammys> HLM11: then if you're happy with the results, delete it.
<nickrud> iaindalton, so he knows where it is
<in256> ziroday: not working
<DP1> Intel CS430 webcam -> gspca_spca505 -> v4l2 -> flash = not working.
<tony__> I cant get my DVB card to work with MythTv, i've done a bit of searching, but nothing has really helped.
<ziroday> in256: then I don't know sorry
<DP1> need some ideas......
<iaindalton> If he can't remember that it's in his home dir he won't remember to put it back there :P
<in256> ok
<fearful> whats up guys
<nickrud> iaindalton, been doin' this for a while, I've learned a few safety moves ;p
<in256> any one know what is wrong..
<HLM11> hmmm... that was unsuccessful Xchat still refuses to startup
<cbilljones> tony__, sorry im not rlly knowledgable on that
<tony__> It's a ComPro VideoMate T750F DVB Dual-Tuner card
<iaindalton> nickrud: I haven't, so I defer to you.
<gotobedsleepyhea> tony_ you need to get one of the cards listed here - http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_PCI_Cards
<nickrud> HLM11, try starting xchat in the terminal. You might get a few useful error messages
<martin__> fuuu
<nickrud> martin__, do you have a question tonight?
<tony__> And if my card's not listed there, it wont work?
<HLM11> nickrud: how do I start it in terminal, I try xchat, but that doesnt work, it says its not installed
<nickrud> HLM11, aha!   sudo apt-get install xchat
<gotobedsleepyhea> not usually
<tony__> ...
<illumin8> Hello, i recently installed rosegarden and when i start it, it mentions a jack server needing to be started prior to the program, im not sure which jack im supposed to install, any help would be appreciated.
<gotobedsleepyhea> i have a nova 500 t that works ok
<n2diy> I need help getting Audacity to play with my microphone. Confirmed the mic is ok, and Audacity plays stuff, but I can't get it to record from my mic. I triple checked my Audacity and Volume appelet control/settings, still no joy, ideas?
<in256> when i open any window the title bar is under the topbar. pls help
<nickrud> illumin8, that's the jack sound server. That's about all I know about jack ;)
<tony__> gotobedsleepyhea: It shows up in lspci as using the same driver that is supported on the DVB-T200 that is listed on that page...
<gotobedsleepyhea> seems like the usb sticks are the best bet
<DP1> soo.. has anyone gotten flash to work with a webcam?
<illumin8> nickrud, do you know where to find the jack sound server?
<quentusrex> Is there a way to log into a server of mine as root, but not allow root to have a password?
<gotobedsleepyhea> well you might be able to get it to work - but you will probably have to contact the dev of that driver
<tony__> gotobedsleepyhea: Kernel driver in use: saa7134
<in256> ubottu: i found the solution
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrGoodkat_> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is now disabled, to reduce issues experienced by users who accidentally trigger the key combo. Users who do want this function can enable it in their xorg.conf, or via the command dontzap --disable. <--- why would they do that. thats one of the best features, easy to restart x after changes
<nickrud> illumin8, I _think_ its asking for jackd ; but I've not used rosegarden and am not sure how it hooks up with pulseaudio, which is the sound system ubuntu uses.
<tony__> gotobedsleepyhea: I'm not aware of how to do that...
<in256> ubottu: disable and the reenabe the effects.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<illumin8> nickrud, thanks much appreciated.
<dandu> my LAN cable is plugged in but I can't ping any websites
<nickrud> HLM11, how is xchat doing?
<HLM11> ermm... error, I am trying to use xchat-gnome
<HLM11> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ziroday> MrGoodkat_: question is suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<dandu> how can I fix my wired connection ?
<nickrud> HLM11, oh. xchat plain is muuuch better than xchat-gnome . the -gnome version is very brain dead
<n2diy> dandu, can you ping yourself?
<gotobedsleepyhea> try http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Development:_How_to_add_support_for_a_device
<tony__> What is your wired configuration?
<martin__> hey regard's from w i e n e r
<martin__> im now reboot
<martin__> byyyy
<dandu> n2diy: how do I ping myself?
<tony__> thanks gotobedsleepyhea, i'll have to check it out
<in256> do you know any chat application which work in terminal, can connect to google talk.
<ch0d3> hi all
<n2diy> dandu, 127.0.0.1
<ch0d3> anyone here use launchpad?
<nickrud> ch0d3, in a limited sense, yes.
<dandu> n2diy: I can ping myself. what next?
<ch0d3> well, i am having trouble pushing my project. i use my launchpad user name for login& registrant, but when executing bzr+ssh i get a "unknown directory" error
<MrGoodkat_> i get a black screen after booting jaunty alpha4, seems like its stuck somewhere, ctrl-alt-f1 doesnt show a terminal either
<n2diy> dandu, this is a digital world, yes or no, no fuzzy maybe logic! :)
<ziroday> MrGoodkat_: jaunty in #ubuntu+1 :)
<HLM11> nickrud: xchat is working wondefully :)
<illumin8> n2diy, are you still needing help?
<n2diy> illumin8: witth Audacity and my mic, yes.
<in256> bye
<nickrud> ch0d3, well, my limited sense is much more limited than that :) You could ask in #launchpad ; I think that's the user channel
<illumin8> n2diy, what version of ubuntu are you running
<dandu> n2diy I can't connect to my router, for example
<nickrud> HLM11, great
<n2diy> illumin8: 8.04
<systemd0wn> Install Question, trying to boot off a USB drive and X will not start.  I get "fatal server error: no screens found giving up".  Ideas?
<Neil_alan> dandu: do you have any other devices on your router?
<HLM11> nickrud: how do I select channels to join on server connect?
<n2diy> dandu, Then the problem is between your box and the router.
<nickrud> HLM11, xchat->network list, select the network, and then hit the edit button
<illumin8> n2diy, this may seem like a basic thing to check but could you right click your speaker icon (top right of screen) and open volume controll, then click second tab and see if headset is checkmarked?
<dsnyders> Hi all.  Is it possible to set init level 0 from grub?
<nickrud> iaindalton, you've been using linux for a while?
<illumin8> nickrud, you were right, it needed the jack QT controll center installed and started. Apprecaite the help.
<Mike_92> Does anyone know a program that will let me grab hex color codes from websites?
<Dr_willis> dsnyders,  i dont think thats doable in ubuntu. since ubuntu dosent use the runlevels that way  like some other disrtos do.
<nickrud> illumin8, thanks for the feedback.
<dandu> n2diy I did ifconfig eth0 up     and I got      SIOCSIFFLAGS: PERMISSION DENIED        therefore I think it's a driver's issue
<n2diy> illumin8: wow, no tabs in my volume control
<khem`> anybody getting this error on jaunty ssh buffer_get_ret: trying to get more bytes 4 than in buffer 0
<khem`> buffer_get_int: buffer error
<lstarnes> dandu: did you prefix that command with sudo?
<ch0d3> yeah, i asked in launchpad first, they seem a bit busy i guess
<nickrud> dsnyders, that's just a halt; why do you need it?
<illumin8> n2diy,  so perhaps its not registering your headset on the system?
<ch0d3> probably solving real launchpad problems ;p
<n2diy> dandu, does ifconfig see eth0?
<dandu> n2diy: I did it with sudo . eth0 is up
<nickrud> ch0d3, heh.
<dandu> n2diy: but I still can't ping the router
<dsnyders> nickrud, Dr_willis.  My laptop keeps turning on for some reason.  I want to set up a default poweroff, and grub's halt doesnt shut it down.
<n2diy> illumin8: headset? I'm trying to record audio with a microphone?
<nickrud> ch0d3, you might try asking in #ubuntu-motu; I'd suggest asking if it's ok to ask first though
<n2diy> dandu, can you ping eth0?
<illumin8> n2diy, sorry i assumed it was a boom mic headset
<nickrud> dsnyders, ah, I think I remember this question from a while back; that was you I'd bet. And no, no idea
<dandu> n2diy:  I can't
<n2diy> illumin8: Nope, I wish!
<dandu> n2diy: eth0 has no inet addr
<ch0d3> nickrud: what is the ubuntu-motu channel for?
<malfal> Mike_92, u trying to sample colors from graphics? or just want the hex codes?
<Dr_willis> dsnyders, grubs halt?
<dsnyders> nickrud, It may have been me.  I asked a couple of weeks ago.  Someone pointed out grub halt to me.
<illumin8> n2diy, on the same note, are your front mic, and line in volume adjusted and unmuted?
<HLM11> nickrud: is there a way for me to join multiple servers on startup?
<Mike_92> malfal: Nevermind that, I found a firefox plugin called ColorZilla that meets my needs. Thanks anyway.
<Neil_alan> dsnyders: Wake on lan enabled?
<Dr_willis> ive neer seen a halt on grub. :)
<dsnyders> Dr_willis, Yes, grub has a halt and a reboot command.
<nickrud> ch0d3, it's the Masters of the Universe; the guys that handle the packages in universe hang out there. It used to be very informal but I don't know about recently. But for sure they use ppa's
<Dr_willis> sounds like some apci-issue  to me then.
<dsnyders> Neil_alan, Not sure.  Are you thinking that the wireless is waking the laptop?
<ch0d3> nickrud: ah, cool, thanks
<n2diy> dandu, good, there's your problem, assign eth0 an IP address: "ifconfig eth0 192.168.XXX.XXX, and see if you can ping it.
<Dr_willis> seems theres 'halt' and 'halt --no-apm' for grub :)
<kernel09l> just installed ubuntu 8.10 desktop in my compaq x1000 but i need to know how to install driver for radeon 9200
<nickrud> HLM11, I'd suggest clicking the 'connect to this network on start' on the edit dialog window for each network you want. But I only connect auto to this one.
<dandu> n2diy it doesn't ping :(
<HLM11> thankyou
<n2diy> illumin8: Yes, yes, and yes. Can the BIOS control a mother board sound card? Maybe the mic is disabled in BIOS?
<Neil_alan> dsnyders: That would be my first guest, wake on lan settings, but I didn't catch the grub halt error, all together.
<HLM11> *: whats the difference of removing a package and completely removing a package?
<nickrud> HLM11, removing leaves systemwide config files in place in /etc ; completely remove removes those files.
<nanotube> HLM11: the latter also removes all settings
<Dr_willis> HLM11,  one removes SYSTEM setting files
<n2diy> dandu, ok, does ifconfig report eth0's ip address? Can you ping that?
<illumin8> n2diy,  If you have an older sound card, you may have a slider volume adjustment on the back of the card
<Dr_willis> HLM11,  dont expect it to remove user setting files. :) people often missunderstand that point
<nanotube> HLM11: though not the stuff in your home dir, iirc
<dandu> n2diy: yeah
<nanotube> Dr_willis: heh yea
<illumin8> n2diy, or is it onboard?
<HLM11> so then I should only select remove if I plan on reinstalling it?
<dsnyders> Neil_alan, I think wake on lan requires a specific MAC address (or whatever passes for a MAC address on a wireless),  I'll have to check.  Otherwise you'd be waking the whole net.
<n2diy> illumin8: onboarfd.
<HLM11> and completely remove if I dont plan on using it in the future whatsoever?
<Dr_willis> HLM11,  unless you have customized the configs..  it proberly wont matter
<vegombrei> ashok .. hey wassup
<nanotube> HLM11: yea, basically, if you have made some custom changes to the conf files that you want to keep
<nickrud> HLM11, that's a good working decision
<fearful> any ideas why my mounted devices don't show up on desktop anymore
<Dr_willis> HLM11,  setting files are normally rather small anyway
<kernel09l> how should i load radeon 9200 driver in ubuntu desktop 8.10
<dsnyders> Neil_alan, also, there was no specific error.  The screen cleared with the word "halt" in the upper left
<n2diy> dandu, so you can ping eth0's ip address?
 * nickrud always forgets to remove them; aptitude search ~c is always suprising
<fearful> nvm got it
<dandu> n2diy: can't
<Neil_alan> dsnyders: I just know I have heard about a similar problem with other laptops and had to disable the bios setting.
<HLM11> _Xchat user_: for some reason my nickserv password for identify fails to work... it will not Identify
<nickrud> HLM11, check it again; works fine for me
<n2diy> dandu, ok, so your card is dead, misconfigured, or your BIOS is nott seeing it/mirconfigured.
<dsnyders> Neil_alan, *shrug*  Won't do no harm I guess.  I'll poke around in the bios settings next time I reboot.
<dandu> n2diy: how do I check if driver is compiled in the kernel?
<dsnyders> Dr_willis, You said ubuntu doesn't use init.  What does it use?
<maslen> How can I configure firefox to handle apt: links that are availabl e on the web/
<Dr_willis> !upstart | dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_willis> dsnyders,  it uses Upstart. :) other disrtos are beginning to use it also
<n2diy> dandu, drivers are called mods in linux. Do you know the driver/mod's name? see if lsmod lists it.
<dsnyders> Dr_willis, Thanks!  I'll google now that I have a starting point.
<dandu> n2diy:  I don't know my card name. how do I find it?
<dcider> deleted applications/other/knetattach icon, need the command to reinstall it
<hlm> dandu: do you know anything about your card?
<n2diy> dandu, lshw
<illumin8> n2diy, Im really not sure if this will help your situation but theres someone with a simular issue. Although not specific to audacity. The website is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78155.html  . Note its the post by Ifrossati (5th down) with an option to solve the issue.
<n2diy> illumiinit, tnx, I check it out.
<dandu> how to see hardware info?
<n2diy> illumiini8, tnx, I check it out.
<dandu> wahst the command 2 see HW Info
<illumin8> n2diy, its ok i saw your welcome :)
<dandu> how do i show all my hardware
<dsnyders> Dr_willis, Neil_alan, nickrud, Thanks for your help.  Good info.  G'night all!
<dandu> my wireless card is AR242x 802.11
<n2diy> dandu, lshw
<dandu> its lspci
 * nickrud tries to figure out what help he gave
<Neil_alan> Good night. I am logging off too.
<dandu> ok my card is atheros communications inc ar242x 802,11abg wireless PCI express
<n2diy> dandu, or maybe sudo lshw?
<dandu> ok i just gave u my card name
<dandu> which driver should i use
<hlm> nickrud: you gave me an immeasurable amount of help
<dandu> madwifi?
<dandu> i still don't understand why eht0  ins't working - it was working two weeks ago
<dandu> let me reboot and see what happens
<nickrud> hlm, you're welcome. d snyder was asking about stuff I know little about. I just commented enough to realize he knew more about his question than I did ;)
<n2diy> dandu: don't reboot that is a Windows solution.
<balrog__> where does ktorrent keep the .torrent files?
<Okashi> can someone help me with a web cam issue?
<hlm> more info please okashi
<AlabamaHit> Hi, i have a SATA hard drive i use for storage. I tried to mount it. and entered the password and must have typed it wrong....now i can not mount it. My problem is i told ubuntu to Auto mount..(Rember Authenicate)...how can i undo this? or what would i google for? I would look online but dont know what i would even search for.
<cbilljones> balrog__ check ktorrent preferences
<hlm> okashi: what is the problem with your webcam, and what type of webcam is it?
<balrog__> cbilljones: do you know where in ktorrent prefs?  i just checked and didnt see any...
<Okashi> Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0305
<Okashi> and i cant get it to work
<Okashi> I googled around and it's supported
<Okashi> but I have no idea what to do
<innociv> the command to copy is cp dir1 dir2, and if dir2 isn't already created it'll mkdir it automatically, right?
<hlm> okashi: I will attempt to help you the most I can, but I am a linux newbie
<Okashi> ah
<nanotube> innociv: if you want to copy all contents, as you probably do, you are looking for "cp -R"
<Okashi> me too
<Okashi> lol
<innociv> ah
<innociv> yeah
<hlm> it happens to all of us okashi
<nanotube> innociv: "man cp" for details. :)
<Okashi> (hlm): so what do all of us do to fix it?
<nanotube> Okashi: first quick question: are you plugging it directly into a usb port on the comp, or using a usb hub? i have a cam that refused to work plugged through a usb hub, but works when plugged directly.
<kreino> list
<Dr_willis> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Okashi> (nanotube): I have it on an extender but otherwise it's straight into the port
<hlm> okashi: have you tested to make sure the extender hasnt gone bad on you?
<Okashi> yeah
<nanotube> Okashi: hm well in that case... it's something else. :)
<Okashi> I plugged my mouse into it to check and it's fine
<megalomaniac> can anyone help me on sound advice, im new to linux and i have no sound, and im wondering if anyone has any advice
<hlm> magelomaniac: is it onboard sound o soundcard?
<hlm> or*
<megalomaniac> onboard
<hlm> megalomaniac: have you looked to see if its supported?
<megalomaniac> where do i check?
<megalomaniac> ive tried many things
 * Okashi sighs
<maslen> how can I access my NTFS drives in ubuntu ? I already installed and ran ntfs-config
<Dr_willis> maslen,  internal? or external?
<maslen> internal
<hlm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ has all the support lists you need mealomaniac
<hlm> megalomaniac*
<maslen> I followed the instructions at :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G, but I still can't access them
<megalomaniac> i will check
<Dr_willis> maslen,  you could add a proper line to the /etc/fstab file. and they should work..  whats the line you are using?
<AlabamaHit> i messed up when making my enternal hard drive auto authenicate. i must have typed the pass wrong. where can i chagne that? cause now everytime i try to mount it fails.
<MAJADA|VIP> hi all, ubuntu wanted new nvidia drivers, downloaded but now have no gui, can login via cmd prompt, but now no Gnome, anyone know a fix?
<hlm> AlabamaHit: I will look this up please hole..
<AlabamaHit> hlm, thank you :)
<hlm> hold*
<maslen> Dr_willis: do you know what I should do ? I didn't modify any files manually, just used the "automatic" setting
<megalomaniac> yeah its supported
<Dr_willis> maslen,  thats for external removeable media i belive.. an dif you had a exuisting line in /etc/fstab for the internal - it would of 'fixed' them also..
<maslen> Dr_willis: I openedd fstab, and it has the XP and Vista partitions listed
<Dr_willis> maslen,  You m ay want to pastebin the fstab file then for the channel to see
<maslen> it had /dev/sda/media/XP ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en .....
<maslen> Dr_willis: I can't, I'm running on two different computers
<Dr_willis> maslen,  its not got the right options..  you need more then just 'defaults'
<maslen> oh
<Dr_willis> i think it needs a uid=1000 for yoru first user.. or some similer option for all users.
<maslen> I was able to access it with a BT3 live cd, so I assumed defaults would work here also
<megalomaniac> <hlm> yeah its supported
<DigitalKiwi> w21
<DigitalKiwi> grr
<Dr_willis> maslen,  the live cd may been using different fstab./settings :)
<Dr_willis> maslen,  or running as root user.
<odracir34> fawaka my brothers
<maslen> Dr_willis: so how do you reccomend that I fix it (seeing as that computer can't join this channel)
<maslen> actually .... let me see.......
<Dr_willis> maslen,  read up on ntfs-3g and  find some example lines - the ntfs-3g homepage also has the faq. and the ubuntu docs should mentuion the correct options
<tripq> I have an old machine that I want to use as a music server. I want it to boot fast and only really run a media player and possibly something to rip cds...any suggestions on how to set it up?
<GodfatherofEire> Not to be a pain in the Arctic Silver 5, but would somebody here care to refer me to a general tech support channel kind of like this (large base, etc)?
<hlm> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hlm> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ch0d3> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<maslens_linux> ok, im in here
<hlm> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Mirus> hello, i just created a new install of ubuntu installed on hd0,2 (hd0 is just ntfs data) and installed grub to the MBR, but when i try to boot i get a disk boot failrue from my bios or a disk read error from SGD if i try to boot from mbr
<potwak> hello everyone
<Mirus> Or a grub Read error
<MK13_> my setup is: Internet -> Vista Laptop --ICS Enabled-> Ubuntu 8.10 Server ; is there any reason why Vista doesn't assign the Server an ip like it does when i connect the desktop version of ubuntu?
<nanotube> heh, ubottu is a bit wrong there... swap is actually used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system /slower/.
<potwak> does anyone know what is the weakness of this code in C programming? -> system("id");
<maslens_linux> Dr_willis: here's the pastebin http://codepad.org/tezjIa36
<GodfatherofEire> Not to be a pain in the Arctic Silver 5, but would somebody here care to refer me to a general tech support channel kind of like this (large base, etc)? I'd ask here, but its not Ubuntu specific
<maslens_linux> welll.. what type of issue is it ?
<DigitalKiwi> is it linux?
<MK13_> potwak: just that system calls are platform dependent, and are a bit slow
<GodfatherofEire> Its more general hardware stuff
<jeancalvin> how do i go onto newsgroups??? (news://....)?
<Dr_willis> maslen,  mine are similer to --> /dev/sda5 /media/XP ntfs-3g defaults,umask=0,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<jeancalvin> thanks.
<Mood> GodfatherofEire: #hardware
<Dr_willis> maslen,  notice the one differance. :)
<otokoyama> i am connected to a remote host, i do netstat to get a list of connected IPS, howdo i save this netstat list so that i can view it at a later date? i have tried using echo and then mailing it but no use? anyone
<potwak> DigitalKiwi: yeah
<maslen> Dr_willis: the unmask bit ?
<Mirus> Can somone help me with a booting issue on a new ubuntu install?
<Dr_willis> maslen,  yes.. :) thas what ive been going on about..    that will make thema ccessable by ALL users (i think)
<alex__> net
<potwak> MK13_: ok. thanks
<chu_> otokokayama pipe the output to a file? netstat > netstatOutput
<odracir34> i can try
<maslen> YAY!
<maslen> ill try messing with them :)
<Dr_willis> maslen,  i had to boot the other pc just to find a pc WITH that example..
<maslen> GodfatherofEire: there's a channel called #hardware
<hlm> !mount
<Mirus> odracir34: i just created a new install of ubuntu installed on hd0,2 (hd0 is just ntfs data) and installed grub to the MBR, but when i try to boot i get a disk boot failure from my bios or a disk read error from SGD if i try to boot from mbr
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<maslen> GodfatherofEire: might be useful
<maslen> Dr_willis: thanks, ill tr yit out now
<GodfatherofEire> maslen, yeah, I was told that once, but I thought it might have been a joke, not an actual serious answer
<odracir34> the problem is the mdr is on the wrong hd
<GodfatherofEire> maslen, Then when you and Mood said that, I figured it wasnt a joke
<Mirus> there is only one hard drive, multiple partitions
<otokoyama> i am connected to a remote host, i do netstat to get a list of connected IPS, howdo i save this netstat list so that i can view it at a later date? i have tried using echo and then mailing it but no use? anyone
<odracir34> i see then it is idd strange
<Mirus> ocracir34: this is a normally windows system, but only a drive wit ha ntfs partitio nand a linux partition is plugged in as master
<Mood> GodfatherofEire: #ubuntu doesn't recognize humor :-(
<odracir34> \linux dont boot at all
<GodfatherofEire> Mood, true, but I was in off-topic when I asked the first time
<Mirus> I'm getting mostly disk read type errors, but the boot disk recognizes all of the data perfectly
<GodfatherofEire> I figured an answer from here would be serious, regardless
<Mirus> odracir34: I'm trying SGD, but whenever i get to a part where it needs partitions it just doesn't find any
<odracir34> from the ntfs disk
<niko_> hey guys, how can I install the lates version of gparted? anyway of just getting a deb, I reall havent been able to make install anything ever
<Mirus> odracir34: could this be the problem? My disk goes liek this NTFS, ext after abotu 80 gigs, then swap, /boot is in ext, but grub is in mbr
<Mirus> Disk is primary, no other drives right now
<jeancalvin> how do i go onto newsgroups??? (news://....)?
<nickrud> jeancalvin, pan is a good app for reading newsgroups
<odracir34> and you have only problems with your data from ntfs?
<jeancalvin> nickrud: is there an online version of that? (something like Google Reader, but for newsgorups...)
<maslen> Dr_willis: made those changes, still, no luck :(
<jeancalvin> online version of reading/posting into newsgouprs, i mean
<Mirus> i have no problems when using any OS, but i can't boot anything, either form bios to mbr, or Super Grub disk to anything
<potwak> what is the version of linux now, anyway?
<nickrud> jeancalvin, groups.google.com gives you access to usenet
<odracir34> maybe you must instal grub again
<kernel09l> how should i install radeon 9200 driver for desktop edition
<jeancalvin> nickrud, will it give me access to news://news.logos.com/general ?
<Mirus> odracir34: i'll try that but...
<nickrud> jeancalvin, gmane.org also gives access to a lot of usenet newsgroups
<odracir34> but ?
<odracir34> just google
<Mirus> odracir34: i figure if that was the issue super grub disk could boot to it using partition booting
<odracir34> new grub instal
<potwak> what is the version of ubuntu? i mean
<odracir34> i think somethings wrong withe your grub
<nickrud> jeancalvin, not sure. Give it a try; if it's a private news server pan will connect
<CaneToad> what's the recommended way to disable pulse audio?
<odracir34> its beter to instal a grub again
<odracir34> if the proibem is stilthere, your hd is corrupt
<Mirus> odracir34: ok, i;ll try, but in the meantime i'm also running the command findf from grub to find /boot/grub/stage1
<Mirus> and Super grub disk can't find it anywhere
<odracir34> but i going to my bed
<nickrud> jeancalvin, you can also use opera
<Mirus> k
<odracir34> its dutch bed time
<Mood> odracir34: sounds kinky
<nickrud> I'd think it's dutch church time, nearly
<odracir34> i know
<odracir34> i;m
<odracir34> do mood wanne play kinky
<joljam> my wireless keyboard hotkeys are not working with ubuntu 8.04 lTS
<odracir34> try vista joljam :P
<rww> !keys | joljam
<ubottu> joljam: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<CaneToad> any recommended pages on how to fix pulse audio sound problems in Intrepid?
<kernel09l> how should i know if my video card is installed
<DigitalKiwi> lolwut
<nickrud> joljam, be sure to do system->prefs->keyboard , layout tab -> keyboard model first
<nanotube> kernel09l: if you can see pictures on your display, it's installed... :)
<DigitalKiwi> guys, how do i shot web? :(
<hlm> DigitalKiwi: what?
<m0rbid> Can some assist me with something retarded? rather then modprobe some_module everytime, how do I do it so it loads on boot?
<nickrud> nanotube, that was nanohelp ;p
<nanotube> DigitalKiwi: well, first, you have to get bitten by a mutant spider. then, take a long nap... and then when you wake up, you can shoot webs.
<hlm> kernel09l: is it on the supported hardware list?
<nickrud> m0rbid, add the module to /etc/modules , on it's own line
<nanotube> nickrud: heh ;)
<m0rbid> tyvm.
<kernel09l> hlm, sorry i don't know but its ati radeon 9200
<hlm> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nickrud> kernel, do you have full resolution?
<Athenon_> hey guys, mysql wont start like at all.... see http://pastebin.com/m53907216 and http://pastebin.com/m5eeee546
<joljam> here is my problem .. I used to use F2 key to ranem and F9 key to calculate in a remote session in a windows comp from my ubuntu comp.. bu this morning after my 8.04 install its not working anymore
<nickrud> erm, sorry kernel kernel09l do you see full resolution?
<kernel09l> yes it is 1280x1024 for 15inch laptop
<nickrud> kernel09l, can you enable the desktop effects?
<DigitalKiwi> nanotube: ty
<nanotube> DigitalKiwi: :D
<kernel09l> nickrud, how to you do that
<nickrud> kernel09l, system->prefs->appearance, Visual Effects tab
<kernel09l> nickrud, yes it is in normal now
<macman> anyone got a blackberry etc.. to sync work in ubuntu?
<nickrud> kernel09l, there's actually a very simple test for your card:   glxinfo | grep rendering ; if it says yes you're using the best driver for your card. The free ati driver provides the best support for the 9200
<nickrud> !ccsm | kernel09l (for all the visual goodies)
<ubottu> kernel09l (for all the visual goodies): To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<kernel09l> nickrud, its direct rendering: yes
<nickrud> kernel09l, then you're good to go. You're using the xserver-xorg-video-ati driver
<kernel09l> but if i move my pointer right then another screen shifts but same dektop
<nickrud> kernel09l, the desktop will look the same, but you can have different windows. Right click the boxes in the lower right and increase the number to have more desktops
<kernel09l> nickrud yes i did and now its fine...glad its working..
<kernel09l> nickrud, what's the best font to use as windows and thanks for your help
<hlm> !groups
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups
<hlm> someone want to tell me how to add USER to GROUP ?
<nickrud> kernel09l, now for more fun:   sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager , then when it's installed  system->prefs-->compiz settings and enable desktop cube and rotate cube (checkboxesx), and say ok when it wants to disable desktop wall. Then,  hold down middle button and move mouse
<nickrud> kernel09l, you can do   sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts to get the basic windows fonts: arial, times new roman, georgia, etc
<m0rbid> ok has anyone successfully got a Motorola Stereo Bluetooth working? gtbsco Finds it but I get an error saying hardware does not exist.
<werdnum> Best way to take a picture with my webcam? Camorama doesn't work, can't figure out if cheese is working or not. My webcam works in Skype and aMSN
<nickrud> hlm,   sudo adduser <user> <group>
<hlm> lol
<nickrud> hlm, one more thing: you have to log out the user completely and log back in for the user to fully register as being in the group. A real limitation of unix/linux
<cyrus__> http://pastebin.com/m147aaf49 - that is my fstab. I have never seen drives specified by UUID, not even sure what that identifier is
<chu_> If I was to install 9.04 from a CD, and resize my / partition, but that means shrinking my /home partition, will that risk damaging my data?
<cyrus__> can anyone tell me how I determine the UUID for a drive
<chu_> I have used less than 3gbs, and have over 230 available.
<nickrud> !uuid | cyrus__
<ubottu> cyrus__: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<nickrud> cyrus__, also,  ls /dev/disk/*  shows all the alternative paths
<nanotube> nickrud: or maybe a limitation of gnome? i'm sure from shell it's possible to do without logout/login. :)
<cyrus__> ty
<nickrud> nanotube, nope.
<nickrud> nanotube, try it in a console even :)
<nanotube> nickrud: won't "bash --login" pretty much set you up?
<Mirus> Hello, is there any way to Permanantly disable mouse acceleration (i already found xset m 0 0 )
<MrGoodkat_> how can i upgrade my hardy live cd before i burn it? i want to use the latest kernels and packages
<kernel09l> nickrud, did load compiz....hold down middle button which one?
<rww> chu_: All resizing operations risk damaging your data to some degree, and you should always backup before doing them. That said, gparted and the Ubuntu installer will refuse to resize your partition to a size if they detect it'll cause problems.
<nickrud> kernel, middle button, and move the mouse. You should see a cube rotating on the screen, with the desktops as the faces
<invisibleninja> what is the /usr dir used for?
<kernel09l> you mean middle mouse button, i've touchpad
<invisibleninja> Files which are shared by all user?
<nickrud> nanotube, not sure, but I don't believe so. I've had several consoles open (when I had a console only system) and had to log them all out
<lstarnes> invisibleninja: essentially, yes
<nanotube> nickrud: hmm... well, i learn something new every day. :)
<EMPulse> Hey guys
<Mirus> Does anyone know how to permanently disable mouse acceleration?
<invisibleninja> so it's a good idea to keep my mp3 files there, I believe?
<nanotube> !fshs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fshs
<macman> will gparted let me delete the windows install i have on /dev/sda2 and let me resize it so my ubntu is  1 big partition again ?
<EMPulse> Can anyone recommend a program that can tell me how much I have downloaded over a month and stuff?
<lstarnes> invisibleninja: no, you should keep your personal stuff in your home directory
<rww> macman: yes
<nanotube> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<nickrud> nanotube, I need to run that again, just to be sure. It's been a few years and I wanna try that bash --login; don't remember if I tried that
<hlm> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<TruthTaco> i need help... im trying to get expo to work in compiz.... i can get other compiz features to work.. just not expo
<invisibleninja> I would like to share it with all other users. What do I do then?
<nanotube> nickrud: or at the very least... you could always try "su –preserve-environment –command “$(which $SHELL) –login -i” $(whoami)" (just googled it - surely i am not coming up with this myself :) )
 * nickrud copy and pastes that for later play
<EMPulse> Can anyone recommend a program that can tell me how much I have downloaded over a month and stuff?
<hlm> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hlm> what are the different terminal ls* operators?
<hlm> I know of lspci and lsusb and lshw
<TruthTaco> i cant seem to figure out why my expose wont work!
<kohlrak> anyone know a solution to kismet?
<bemuse> EMPulse, I just googled and this program was recommended its called Down2Home
<bemuse> heres the link http://jitserv.coolfreepage.com/index2.htm
<sunset> hello
<nickrud> kohlrak, there is no solution, it's your fate
<EMPulse> bemuse, omg thanks! I tries the repositories and couldn't find anything
<sunset> can anyone tell me how to download the scrabble game wordbiz using ubuntu
<axscode> http://pastebin.com/m9b42979 <-- hi guys.. can anyone give me a hand on this.. im totally clueless.
<bemuse> no worries
<EMPulse> bemuse, they really need to standardise the descriptions of programs or something
<bemuse> yeah
<bemuse> i get confused too :(
<bemuse> If you get desperate, you could always just use wine
<cyrus__> nickrud - I ran checked out the UUID by listing /dev/disk/by-uuid. It shows for instance my boot ID is /dev/sdb1. The fstab has the correct UUID but when I type mount to see what is mounted it says /dev/sda1 is mounted at /boot
<bemuse> and use netlimiter
<lunakrist> Whenever I try to run anything using dpkg I get the error "E: could not open /var/lib/dpkg/status"  because the file isn't there.   Anyone able to tell me how to fix this?
<bemuse> thats what i wouldve used on windows
<nickrud> cyrus__,   sudo blkid will relate sd* to uuid clearly
<EMPulse> bemuse, hmm it seems to be only for windows, I meant Ubuntu
<sunset> anyone know how to download wordbiz using ubuntu
<bemuse> yeah, you could run it through wine :P
<nickrud> sunset, wordbiz is a windows program; you might be able to run it under wine
<bemuse> but i think Down2Home should suit your needs
<sunset> ty nickrud
<ookz> I'm having an issue with sound and I just went to the troubleshooting section on Ubuntu website and I can't seem to get it to work I was working fine earlier and now it won't even work
<cyrus__> nickrud - tried that to. It shows the UUID of the boot as /dev/sdb1 (and that is what I have in the fstab) but mount reports that /dev/sda1 is mounted at /boot
<sunset> I will try that
<hlm> If I decide to make a partition for ... stuff is there a way I can convert that to free data under the ubuntu partition un the future?
<hlm> in
<hlm> and how can I do that?
<cyrus__> nickrub - oh, I see why, the UUID reported for both sda1 and sdb1 is the same
<nickrud> cyrus__, could you put the output of    sudo fdisk -l , ls /dev/disk/by* , sudo blkid and your fstab on http://paste.ubuntu.com ? I'm not sure exactly what you're saying (and the issue) so let's get a common base to speak from
<cyrus__> as is the UUID for sda2 and sdb2
<nickrud> cyrus__, ah! did you do a dd
<cyrus__> nickrud - yes
<ookz> I'm having an issue with sound and I just went to the troubleshooting section on Ubuntu website and I can't seem to get it to work I was working fine earlier and now it won't even work
<marko_> do any of you use MS Reader on ubuntu?
<nickrud> cyrus__, that's the problem, you need to give them new uuid's. The uuid is written to the partition metadata. a sec
<cyrus__> nickrud - ok, thanks
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<hlm> ookz: what type of soundcard do you have? onboard, pci, or USB?
<silv3r_m001> is there any text editor which can automatically indent the source code ?
<ookz> hlm onboard
<marko_> do any of you use MS Reader on ubuntu?
<ookz> hlm: it's a AC'97
<nickrud> cyrus__,   sudo tune2fs -U time /dev/<device>  to give it a new uuid. You should read man tune2fs before you do this to be sure  you understand what you are doing
<chu_> rww, When you say backup, is there a special way of backing up, or just zip my current /home partition?
<cyrus__> nickrud - ok, was just reading up on that. Thanks
<rww> chu_: That'll work. There are more complicated options, but zipping up would work fine.
<rww> silv3r_m001: A bunch of them can do that. There's an option in Gedit to do it, for example.
<silv3r_m001> rww: where ?
<ookz> dunno
<rww> silv3r_m001: I'm not using an Ubuntu computer right now, but it's in the gedit preferences somewhere.
<ookz> This whole sound thing is pissing me off
<chu_> And, will my current gnome session be saved to /home? What happens when I install 9.04 in terms of my gnome session?
<chu_> Will I lose all current settings?
<silv3r_m001> rww: ok , let me check
<ookz> I'm about to break this computer
<rac__> culebra
<chu_> Just noticed, rww, are you on a gnu/linux machine?
<rww> chu_: not right now, no
<chu_> alrigh
<ookz> Does anyone think that installation of codecs would mess my soundcard drivers up?
<Gnea> ookz: no way
<hlm> ookz: I dont believe so, it didnt do it for me
<ookz> Cause it was working fine now its jacked up
<Gnea> that doesn't really explain what's happened.
<chaosrl> hey, does anyone know how to turn off the screen in intrepid besides closing the lid?
<ookz> wow
<ookz> Um
<Gnea> what?
<ookz> Naw this soundcard shit is crazy
<lunakrist> The file /var/lib/dpkg/status seems to have disappeared leaving me unable to install or update anything.  Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<ookz> I'ma bout to nuke this notebook
<ookz> I spent all day with it working fine
<ookz> Now stupid crap goes down
<Gnea> and then?
<kohlrak> ookz: the biggest problem with linux, aside from the bloat, is that the hardware often doesn't work (you can thank software patents for that)
<ookz> I installed the codecs
<gralco> how do i extract split 7z archives together to get the original file?
<Gnea> ookz: and you're using what program with the codecs?
<hlm> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jon23d> kohlrak: you have to admit it has gotten quite a bit better
<DJ_HaMsTa> http://paste-it.net/public/uec76ed/ any idea why i  cant remove these files ?
<chaosrl> lunakrist: did you try reconfiguring dpkg?
<ookz> Well screw them software assholes
<Gnea> kohlrak: that's not as true as it was 10 years ago
<chaosrl> i'm not sure if that will help
<nogagplz> kohlrak, there's bloat? :/
<Gnea> !language | ookz
<ubottu> ookz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ookz> IMO hardware=pay software=free
<ookz> opps
<ookz> sorry
<Gnea> that's the second time.
<nanotube> chaosrl: http://www.shallowsky.com/linux/x-screen-blanking.html
<kohlrak> jon23d: i agree, it has been. All the sudden the ATI proprietary drivers now work better (probably from threats and more opening) and no longer need ndis, however right now i'm having a hardware issue myself
<Gnea> ookz: perhaps you need to go AFK and chill out for awhile, then come back to the problem later.
<lunakrist> chaosrl:  you mean dpkg --configure?  Just craps out saying "error could not read /var/lib/dpkg/status"
<jon23d> kohlrak: I just started paying attention, what is it?
<kohlrak> nogagplz: you don't even want to know... The boot process is plastered with unnecessary retries for things... and i don't even want to begin on gcc (and how it always static links and how the stripper does a bad job of stripping)
<ookz> I blame being mad and a mix of alcohol, I'm sorry
<Gnea> ookz: it's only a laptop, it's not really broken, the problem can be solved, but are you of a state of mind that's patient enough to make it happen without losing your head right now?
<chaosrl> nanotube: is there any way to kill the backlight instead of just blanking the screen?
<chaosrl> lunakrist: that's what i meant, let me see if i can find something else
<lunakrist> choasrl: How should i be reconfiguring dpkg?
<lunakrist> chaosrl: thanks
<ookz> Gnea yes I can fix it I'm just a tad bit mad right now
<kohlrak> jon23d: i don't actually ask for any help really, aside from alternatives to a program. Google pointed out to me that my bcm43xx is not exactly friendly
<Gnea> ookz: go get some rest then and try again later, we'll be here :)
<jon23d> kohlrak: okay, wireless has been a nightmare at time
<ookz> I've been at this for 4 hours now, google has failed me for the first time
<MK13> kohlrak: for your broadcom card, just use bfw-cutter
<MK13> i have no problems using it with mine
<jon23d> I have several wireless devices that I have never been able to get to work completely
<kohlrak> MK13: never heard of it. Will it make monitor mode work? =p
<timbo__> hi all
<timbo__> anyone know why i can't telnet into my server..
<Gnea> ookz: then I definitely recommend some AFK time. it'll give you time to sort things out on your own and make it easier to solve the problem.
<MK13> kohlrak: do you mean setting it to master mode?
<chaosrl> lunakrist: is there a file called
<ookz> Well before I crash out can someone hook me up with the command to find out what soundcard is set to default
<kohlrak> jon23d: i know. regular usage here is working fine, just trying to hack my own wireless network for kicks and finding out i'm having some hardware trouble with my laptop
<chaosrl> lunakrist: /var/lib/dpkg/status-old
<Gnea> ookz: plus, you'll be, hopefully, less likely to offend people in the process
<lunakrist> chaosrl: nope
<kohlrak> mk13: no, monitor mode. For things like sniffing...
<coz_> hey guys  I did this once but nothing seems to work now..  how do I disable recent documents?
<nanotube> chaosrl: yes, it's in that link i sent you. "vbetool dpms off"
<Gnea> ookz: cat /proc/asound/cards  whatever '0' is set to
<kohlrak> mk13: to make kismet happy XD
<ookz> Gena sorry too much time in the military
<nogagplz> kohlrak, I do want to know. I've built my own Linux system from scratch, and there's no bloat anywhere from what I can see, so perhaps you can inform me of what to keep an eye out for
<jon23d> kohlrak: desktop w/ wireless has never been an issue, laptops are a whole different ball of wax though
<lunakrist> chaosrl: I don't see any form of the status file in /var/lib/dpkg .  Closest I see is statoverride and statoverride.old.  Do you know if that would be related?
<ookz> I'll keep it cool, but I need to have this fixed asap
<silv3r_m001> is there any text editor which can indent automatically and intelligently (rather than rigidly by shifting forward or backward)
<Gnea> ookz: it's not a problem, but we do have standards here.
<timbo__> is there a gui for 8.10 server version??? Any help would be appreciated.
<chaosrl> lunakrist: what about in /var/backups? you may have a dpkg.status.* file in that folder?
<jon23d> silv3r_m001: emacs works well for me
<MK13> kohlrak: well, I dunno about sniffing, never tried it with ubuntu
<kohlrak> nogagplz: i havn't looked myself so i don't know what file, but i've seen some copy and pasted code involving a huge nested if just to check for certain hardware on startup (where 2 or 3 would be just fine)
<ookz> I blame my laziness I didn't read the MOTD
<chaosrl> nanotube: thanks, sorry about that. totally missed it!
<rdw200169> timbo__, that's rather pointless
<Gnea> ookz: did you get that command alright?
<lunakrist> chaosrl:  I do.  Can I just unzip the latest an cp it to var/lib/dpkg and hope for the best?
<timbo__> trying to get remotely into my server but cannot access it.. Was hoping for somehting a little more graphical as it has been a few years between Linux's.. :)
<kohlrak> mk13: i'm going to try this "backtrack" boot cd to see if it's easier with that, since things are supposedly autoconfigured for me there
<ookz> Gnea: wait one I'm trying to see it
<nogagplz> kohlrak, and is this huge nested if specific to Ubuntu, or across the board
<Gnea> ookz: cat /proc/asound/cards  whatever '0' is set to
<chaosrl> lunakrist: hold on a sec, i've actually not done this before, i wanna just make sure
<MK13> kohlrak: i've used backtrack 3, i don't use it much anymore though i still have a live USB jump drive
<kohlrak> nogagplz: i don't know where he pulled it from. I'm guessing Ubuntu, but it could be most linux distros, however since linux is open source, we can't assume all are like that
<megalomaniac> could anyone help with an onboard sound card not working?
 * nogagplz sighs
<kohlrak> mk13: did it work with your broadcom?
<Gnea> !sound | megalomaniac
<ubottu> megalomaniac: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ookz> Gnea: Yeah it's set for default it's just farted out on me
<MK13> kohlrak: i can't tell you that, wasn't around a wifi spot
<kohlrak> mk13, well, 6 minutes until i find out
<chaosrl> lunakrist: i just unzipped one of mine (dpkg.status.1.gz) and the content (dpkg.status.0) is exactly the same as my current /var/lib/dpkg/status file
<Gnea> ookz: I'm guessing that you're trying to play sound using some application, and nothing is coming out of the speakers, and/or it's giving some sort of error?
<kohlrak> i'll try it with the other laptop first, then i'll try it with this one XD
<MK13> kohlrak: tell me if it works
<chaosrl> lunakrist: i would go ahead and try? if not, there is a script here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474587) that can rebuild (albeit imperfectly) your status file
<ookz> Gnea: I was getting sound at bootup, now nothing. I also was trying to stream some internet radio and I can't seem to get that to work either
<kohlrak> mk13: supposedly, updating to 8.10 ibex and blacklisting 2 drivers works... however... I can't see why it wouldn't be the same in 8.04
<Gnea> !pm | megalomaniac
<ubottu> megalomaniac: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ookz> I did a sound test and I can't hear anything
<ookz> unless my artillery ears are that bad now...
<Gnea> ookz: do you get any sound at ALL now when it boots up? or is it completely silent at bootup now?
<MK13> kohlrak: i use ibex, and all i did was installed b43-fwcutter. Didn't have to blacklist anything
<ookz> Gnea: I have nothing at bootup:
<kohlrak> mk13, i'll try that right now
<Gnea> ookz: do you have a surface that you can set your bottle/glass down on that can make some noise without breaking it? :)
<MK13> just use "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter" and it will also get the firmware for you
<Gnea> ookz: okay - have you tried running alsamixer in a terminal?
<kohlrak> mk13: what's in that package anyway?
<ookz> Gnea: It's been down for a good 45 minutes now
<ookz> Gnea: I did that a while ago
<MK13> kohlrak: the driver and it gets the firmware
<ookz> : It was on the Trobleshooting page
<kohlrak> mk13: that's weird... really, the card works just fine except for monitor mode. I'm using it right now actually XD
<Gnea> ookz: okay, and is it giving you the mixer for just pulseaudio or all of the options for your soundcard?
<MK13> kohlrak: i never use monitor mode, just managed
<triaddraykin> Hello. I'm having trouble installing Purevoice, availible here: http://www.qctconnect.com/products/purevoice_downloads.html It appears to be made for linux, but I'm at a loss for getting it to work.
<ookz> Gnea: the mixer
<chaosrl> lunakrist: i have to go, i hope it worked!
<lunakrist> chaosrl:  Thanks alot, that seems to have worked.
<Gnea> ookz: I will rephrase the question, just to be safe: when you run alsamixer, on the upper-left of the mixer, what does it say after Card:
<illumin8> I recently discovered that not all applications installed with apt-get show up in applications menu, is there a way to see all installed apps?
<ookz> Gnea: Wait one I have to redo terminal
<kohlrak> mk13: well, i need the monitor mode to do what i'm trying to do, hopefully this'll work so i don't have to lug a cd around when i may actually need to hack a wlan for emergency purposes
<Gnea> ookz: sure
<jon23d> illumin8: what do you mean by all installed apps?
<kohlrak> mk13: I'll be back
<kohlrak> gotta reboot
<kohlrak> i'll tell you how it turns out
<MK13> kohlrak: http://forums.nubuntu.org/showthread.php?tid=261 btw
<illumin8> jon23d, i installed some alternative terminals and some dont show up in my gui applications menu, and now i forgot the spelling of the termaial to know its startup in alt+f2
<coz_> illumin8,  like which terminal emulators?
<jon23d> illumin8: if I were in your shoes I would check my history and /usr/bin && /usr/sbin
<illumin8> coz_, it was a abreviation rxvt or something
<ookz> Gnea: PulseAduion
<ookz> Gnea: PulseAudio
<illumin8> jon23d, thanks ill check there now
<ookz> LOL fat fingers
<Aeosynth> Can I tell the gnome-panel to not be a 'dock'? I'm trying out gnome-do's docky as my dock
<triaddraykin> Hello. I'm having trouble installing Purevoice, availible here: http://www.qctconnect.com/products/purevoice_downloads.html It appears to be made for linux, but I'm at a loss for getting it to work.
<illumin8> jon23d, im rather new at this, how can i check my history?
<jon23d> history | grep something I remember
<coz_> illumin8,   I am not sure this still works but you could try update-menus
<illumin8> jon23d, thanks
<ookz> Gean, you still alive?
<illumin8> coz_, apt-get update-menus?
<Gnea> ookz: alright, that helps :)
<Gnea> ookz: yup, still here!
<coz_> illumin8,  nope just    update-menus
<illumin8> coz_, ill try that
<coz_> illumin8,  in terminal of course
<illumin8> bash: update-menus: command not found
<Gnea> ookz: okay, let's try something else: ESC from alsamixer, and now run alsamixer again like this:  alsamixer -c 0
<coz_> illumin8,  they could sometimes show up after a restart although I havent had that happen recently
<coz_> illumin8,   I was afraid of that
<ookz> Gnea: Sorry but up until 5 hours ago the only experience I've had with this was Sun Solaris at IT school
<Gnea> ookz: sorry about that, was enjoying a jalapeno-stuffed olive :)
<coz_> mmm
<illumin8> coz_, all files installed on a system even if launched by alt-f2 are listed in usr/bin and usr/sbin?
<parveenks> How to reset my VLC on my ubuntu machine? I have tried to use a vlc skin and now it is showing error on startup. I have even removed my /usr/share/vlc directory
<Gnea> ookz: haven't played with solaris in a looong time
<cyrus____> anyone here used gparted before to increase the size of a partition? I did that after dd-ing a flashed drive to an internal HDD. However the space reported in linux still shows the old value for the partitino
<coz_> illumin8,   I believe so but sorry if I havent been paying attention it is 3am here and I should be in bed :)
<ookz> Gnea: all the army uses for it fire direction
<mosama> hey all
<parveenks> Hello
<mosama> how r u
<illumin8> coz_, quite alright. ill research more then come back if i cant locate it :)
<illumin8> jon23d, appreciate the help
<Gnea> ookz: awesome.
<parveenks> I am file mosama, I am relatively new linux can you help
<parveenks> Fine*
<mosama> sure
<parveenks> How to reset my VLC on my ubuntu machine? I have tried to use a vlc skin and now it is showing error on startup. I have even removed my /usr/share/vlc directory
<ookz> Gnea: Okay I got a bit more now
<ookz> Gnea: What do you want to know
<Aeosynth> how do i tell the gnome-panel to stop being the 'dock' window type?
<Gnea> ookz: good. you're going to want to pay particular attention to Master and PCM, making sure they are not MM (muted) and that they're turned up enough.
<triaddraykin> Hello. I'm having trouble installing Purevoice, availible here: http://www.qctconnect.com/products/purevoice_downloads.html It appears to be made for linux, but I'm at a loss for getting it to work.
<parveenks> How to reset my VLC on my ubuntu machine? I have tried to use a vlc skin and now it is showing error on startup. I have even removed my /usr/share/vlc directory
<triaddraykin> Don't repeat that often, Parv, please. At least wait until your last request has gone off-screen.
<ookz> Gnea: all at 100<>100
<Gnea> ookz: alright, see if sound works now
<DJ_HaMsTa> http://paste-it.net/public/uec76ed/ any idea why i  cant remove these files ?
<ookz> Gnea: still nothing
<jsquared> DJ_HaMsTa: do you have permissions?
<DJ_HaMsTa> im rooy
<DJ_HaMsTa> root
<marko_> does anyone know how i can uninstall wine?
<jsquared> what's the reason you can't remove them?
<G-Bleezy> Ubuntu uses Synaptic right?
<DJ_HaMsTa> thats what i need to know
<DJ_HaMsTa> right
<lstarnes> G-Bleezy: yes
<jsquared> DJ_HaMsTa: I meant, what happens when you try?
<G-Bleezy> how do you get to it
<lstarnes> G-Bleezy: system > administration > synaptic package manager
<kohlrak> mk13: no good.... in fact, your cutter thinger doesn't even work with my bcm4312
<ookz> Gnea: it stopped working after I was trying to stream music off DI.FM
<Gnea> ookz: try this one:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   (ctrl-c will stop it) if it works right, you *should* hear static
<DJ_HaMsTa> i dont get any errors
<DJ_HaMsTa> nothing
<O__o> is there a way to make it so that you dont have to type ./prog to run prog?
<kohlrak> ookz: warning... that gets really loud really fast
<jsquared> O__o: the program needs to be on your path
<parveenks> mosama: u there ?
<heatxsink> anyone know of a good shared host provider that allows you to install your own distro? other than ec2?
<jsquared> O__o: i.e., foo is different from ./foo if you already have a foo on your path
<ookz> Gnea: nothing
<jsquared> DJ_HaMsTa: well, that's odd. they all seem to be related to the same thing, though. have you tried shutting down this openvpn service?
<parveenks> Ookz: How to reset my VLC on my ubuntu machine? I have tried to use a vlc skin and now it is showing error on startup. I have even removed my /usr/share/vlc directory
<Gnea> ookz: what program did you use to stream DI.FM?
<ookz> Gnea: Totem
<jsquared> parveenks: check your home directory and make sure there isn't a .vlc directory or something similar there
<Gnea> ookz: I suggest an alternative, such as rythmbox or audacious
<ookz> Gnea: wait one
<Gnea> ookz: sure thing
<parveenks> Well I have .config/.vlc
<parveenks> vlc --reset will work
<ookz> Gnea: is there a way to set set applications to default?
<parveenks> vlc --reset will work ?
<Gnea> ookz: yes:  System->Preferences->Sound
<ookz> Gnea: rgr
<dreadnaught11> so i was previously dual booting xp and ubuntu, but now i would like to delete xp and recover the space. how do i repartition the drive so i can use the space in ubuntu
<cbilljones> dreadnaught11, use gparted from live disc, delete windows and resize ubuntu
<parveenks> jsquared: I have .config/.vlc  , shll I remove this?
<ookz> Gnea: yeah seems to no work
<systemd0wn> Question, trying to install Ubuntu on my dell mini 12. I used the dvd to create a bootable USB drive (on another computer) and when i boot up with the USB drive after selecting install i get "busybox v1.10.2" shell.  NOT a gui. Help?
<ookz> *not
<Gnea> ookz: even if defaults are set to pulseaudio, and you use rythmbox to stream?
<jsquared> parveenks: yeah, probably. also check out your gconf as well
<parveenks> jsquared: ok let me try
<DJ_HaMsTa> The program 'openvpn' is currently not installed.
<jsquared> DJ_HaMsTa: try installing/uninstalling?
<smultron> i just installed a NetGear WG111 USB wireless card with ndiswrapper. everything seemed to go fine, except my own network doesn't show up, only the other surrounding networks. any reason why mine (broadcasted from Apple Airport Extreme) wouldn't be picked up?
<jsquared> DJ_HaMsTa: you could also try lsof | grep openvpn
<metalpres> is there a specific package or something i have to install to get apps running in wine to be able to access the internet?
<jsquared> DJ_HaMsTa: that'll tell you who's using what
<ookz> Gnea: I have a good one what is the standard Function+key to mute on a notebook
<cbilljones> metalpres, nope
<metalpres> every app ive tried in wine doesnt have the ability to access anything
<metalpres> always says things like no connection found and junk
<RPS> .
<cbilljones> metalpres, what app.?
<Gnea> ookz: oh man... ESC on mine..
<metalpres> any app, its not just one specific one
<ookz> Gnea: cause if thats what it is im like 100000 key combos away
<cbilljones> metalpres, lets start with one though, what is one of them?
<Gnea> ookz: lol! what's your make/model of laptop?
<usser> metalpres, try windows version of firefox thats known to work
<tangentcollision> anyone know much about virtualbox?
<ookz> It'sa gateway mx7515
<cbilljones> metalpres, also pokerstars works well
<jsquared> Wine FF3 is faster than native Linux FF3 :P
<usser> yea yea
<Gnea> ookz: one min
<systemd0wn> Any thoughts on why i am getting a shell rather than gnome on my ubuntu install?
<Tr3y-> systemd0wn: did you download the server distro
<DJ_HaMsTa> nano      21251        root  cwd       DIR        8,1        0     116118 /etc/openvpn (deleted)
<systemd0wn> Tr3y-, no. I have the desktop version.
<Tr3y-> I got nothing then did you try to start x from the shell
<jsquared> systemd0wn: try gdm or startx
<jsquared> if it doesn't understand gdm, you don't have gnome installed; sudo apt-get gnome
<Gnea> ookz: your laptop doesn't have a mute key.
<Tr3y-> jsquared: that's not 100% true
<ookz> Gnea: I looked it up on support.gateway and it seems like my pc doesn't have a mute key
<Tr3y-> gnome can still be installed with out gdm working
<systemd0wn> jsquared, I'm trying to boot the install cd now.  It cant find gdm or startx
<Gnea> ookz: we're on the same page lol
<ookz> Gnea: lulz beat me to it
<jsquared> Tr3y-: that's true. but for practical purposes, from a clean install, it's usually the case
<ookz> Gnea: so it works fine, I install codecs and it dies
<jsquared> systemd0wn: er, it doesn't see startx either?
<G-Bleezy> So when i switch to compiz with the fusion icon my whole screen goes white and i have to restart x....does anyone know what might be wrong?
<ookz> Gnea: what else could it br
<Tr3y-> systemd0wn: fresh install?
<systemd0wn> jsquared, ya, it just leaves me at a prompt that says "initramfs".
<Gnea> ookz: how did you install the codecs? with the ubuntu package manager?
<systemd0wn> Tr3y-, I am trying to boot the install cd now.  I have not installed yet.
<jsquared> you're boting into a livecd?
<jsquared> *booting
<ookz> Gnea: Yes
<jsquared> ah
<systemd0wn> jsquared, ya
<jsquared> which livecd did you download?
<DJ_HaMsTa> nano      21251        root  cwd       DIR        8,1        0     116118 /etc/openvpn (deleted)   <-- thats what i get after lsof | grep openvpn
<jsquared> it is true that some of them don't have a desktop environment installed
<Gnea> ookz: I've got this out-there idea: try removing them
<ookz> Gnea: /me is starting to thing he has bad luck with unix based stuff
<systemd0wn> jsquared, my guess is it doesn't have the correct video drivers... ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Gnea> ookz: well, the learning curve is much steeper than windows
<ookz> Gnea: I'ma need a walk through
<jsquared> systemd0wn: there should be default VGA ones that work with everything
<jsquared> (well, lots of stuff)
<jsquared> what actually happens when you type startx?
<Tr3y-> systemd0wn: anything error when you burned the iso?
<systemd0wn> jsquared, i got the CD to boot in another computer, which is when i made the bootable USB drive for my mini.
<ookz> 15 years windows 6 + 80 hours training unix hum
<Gnea> ookz: sure.  let's start by listing which ones are actually installed:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep codec
<systemd0wn> Tr3y-, no, and i checked the CD media and the USB media. They say nothing is wrong.
<systemd0wn> jsquared, "/bin/sh: startx: not found"
<Gnea> ookz: lol, that's a pretty good background :)
<jsquared> wow, it's not even starting bash?
<systemd0wn> jsquared, correct :(
<Tr3y-> That's weird as hell
<jsquared> something is borked
<Gnea> ookz: are you familiar with pastebin? try to get it transferred there.
<Tr3y-> are you sure you didn't get a gentoo install cd? rofl
<jsquared> lol Tr3y-
<jsquared> systemd0wn: echo $PATH
<jsquared> is usr/bin on there?
<jsquared> */usr/bin
<ookz> Gnea: Pastebin you lost me
<Gnea> !pastebin | ookz
<ubottu> ookz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<systemd0wn> Tr3y-, haha... actually i was installing gentoo first. :P  That was taking to long and i gave up for now.
<ookz> Gnea: wait one
<Tr3y-> ookz: o.O !!! pastebin was the greatest thing ever created
<Gnea> ookz: you got it
<ookz> Tr3y: I r noob
<dreadnaught11> question: so i was previously dual booting xp and ubuntu, but now i would like to delete xp and recover the space. how do i repartition the drive so i can use the space in ubuntu
<Tr3y-> systed0wn: lol yea that one is time consuming
<systemd0wn> jsquared, "/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin"
<jsquared> dreadnaught11: gparted
<systemd0wn> Tr3y-, the last time i used gentoo was like 2005 so it has been a while.
<ookz> okay
<ookz> ready
<ookz> ffmpeg codecs
<Tr3y-> systemd0wn: I actually used FreeBSD for like 6 years and decided I wanted something different more stable of a desktop for wine  / wow lol
<Gnea> ookz: now select the list and middle-click on the pastebin site to paste it, then submit. then just paste the URL it gives you here.
<jsquared> Tr3y-: what happens if you type cat /etc/*-release?
<Tr3y-> Tried gentoo didn't wanna spend the time on it so picked ubuntu great desktop distro imo
 * prince_jammys has just written another 'pastebinit'
<quibbler> dreadnaught11: cbilljones already told you : use gparted from live disc, delete windows and resize ubuntu
<Tr3y-> jsquared: was that really inteded for systemd0wn?
<systemd0wn> haha
<jsquared> er
<jsquared> oops, sorry
<jsquared> yes
<systemd0wn> jsquared, "/etc/*-release: no such file or dir
<systemd0wn> "
<Dreamglider> Goodmorning folks. last night i disconnected the monitor from my laptop, now when i plugged it back in this morning it wont come on/up, i have the reselution set to 3840x1200, i tried to switch to 1920x1200 and back but it's still black.
<jsquared> systemd0wn: how about cat /proc/version?
<ookz> Gnea: wait one
<ichbinesderelch> Dreamglider: did you plug in the monitor when the laptop was already running or from boot?
<systemd0wn> jsquared, linux version 2.6.27-7-generic (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.3.2 (ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu10) )
<ookz> okay
<jsquared> looks normal. at least you're not running Gentoo :P
<systemd0wn> jsquared, haha.
<Tr3y-> >_<
<Dreamglider> ichbinesderelch: the laptop was on(and displaying) when i unplugged the monitor. i did not shut down the laptop.
<jsquared> can you sudo apt-get gnome and try running that? gnome is supposed to be part of the livecd
<jsquared> (iirc)
<ichbinesderelch> Dreamglider: maybe try to restart X
<prince_jammys> systemd0wn: you can't start X from the live CD?
<jsquared> the only thing I can think of is that you downloaded a LiveCD for the server install
<Dreamglider> it usually comes up when i plug it in again, it's just wired it didnt turn on today
<ookz> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118355/
<systemd0wn> jsquared, hrm. i can try, dont know if eth0 is there but i will check.
<jsquared> prince_jammys: or gdm apparently
<jsquared> systemd0wn: oh =/
<yownanymous> hey here's a thing
<yownanymous> what happens if you install gnome on a server install?
<systemd0wn> prince_jammys, correct. i am at a busybox prompt. (initramfs)
<systemd0wn> yownanymous, you get to use gnome just like it was a desktop. nothing bad happens.
<yownanymous> systemd0wn: well can you still control the server software from there?
<Tr3y-> yownanymous: Ubuntu Devs bust your door down actually for tinkering with an open source system!
<jsquared> yownanymous: the server installs aren't much different from the desktop ones. mostly they just have different packages and different default configurations
<yownanymous> Tr3y-: :D
<yownanymous> I see
<systemd0wn> jsquared, ya that isn't going to work.
<yownanymous> so why don't they just deliver the server images with a GUI?
<jsquared> systemd0wn: d'oh. and you said this livecd booted on a different machine into gnome, no sweat?
<jsquared> yownanymous: it's smaller, lower footprint
<ookz> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118355/
<Tr3y-> yownanymous: x / gnome take up resources you don't want to be used in a server setting
<yownanymous> jsquared: Ah, is it morally wrong therefore to install a GUI? :P
<jsquared> yownanymous: typically if you're using a server you want to start from ground zero and build up, so that you only take the pieces you need
<yownanymous> ah I see
<yownanymous> thing iss
<Gnea> ookz: when you installed the codecs, do you recall how many packages were installed at the time?
<systemd0wn> jsquared, :) ya. I said that i booted the cd in a computer (with a cdrom) and created my bootable USB drive. I get the install menu but when i make my selection it doesnt boot propersly (obviously)
<yownanymous> what would you actually use a server for?
<jsquared> e.g., no sense in opening ftp up if you're not going to be an ftp server
<ookz> 3
<homebrewcider> hey there, I'm running Xubuntu, I have a Canon MP610 printer/scanner, printer working okay, scanner not being recognized, don't know what to do next
<yownanymous> homebrewcider: probably a driver problem?
<jsquared> systemd0wn: oh, wait. so you never got to the desktop before?
<Tr3y-> yownanymous: webserver, counterstrike server, router, email server, file server, w/e
<ookz> anon here now
<Tr3y-> systemd0wn: what are you trying to boot with now USB or CD
 * ookz amazed
<yownanymous> Tr3y-: Can you convert an old computer to a server?
<parveenks> jsquared: thanks it is working now
<systemd0wn> jsquared, Not on the dell mini.
<yownanymous> provided you have the equipment
<jsquared> parveenks: hooray! :)
<Tr3y-> yowanymous: yea...
<systemd0wn> Tr3y-, with the usb stick
<parveenks> :)
<yownanymous> sweet
<Tr3y-> systemd0wn: try the cd...
<yownanymous> might try it with the dead system over there then
<yownanymous> could use a server
<systemd0wn> Tr3y-, i will right now. gotta go grab a external cdrom. brb.
<jsquared> parveenks: yeah, most of the time crufty config is hiding in gconf or a dot-directory in your home dir
<Gnea> ookz: ok, now:  sudo apt-get remove libavcodec51 libspeex1 libwavpack1
<prince_jammys> systemd0wn: perhaps you should try the alternate cd
<jsquared> parveenks: deleting /usr/share stuff is overkill
<ookz> Gnea: wait one
<Tr3y-> yownanymous: its all about the software your using, if the PC is old enough go with a very lightweight distro though imo
<parveenks> Yes anyway to restore it back
<yownanymous> Tr3y-: Actually it's got alright specs but I think it has a bit of an outdated BIOS
<unimatrix9> hi there
<unimatrix9> how is it going you all?
<jsquared> parveenks: I bz2 all my dot-directories every 4 hours for the last 60 days
<jsquared> good to be able to roll back when needed :)
<prince_jammys> systemd0wn: you can probably download, burn and try the alternate cd in the time it will take you to debug this
<Dreamglider> who do i add volume control to the panel ?
<jsquared> I do wish Ubuntu had a Time-Machine/System-Restore-like ability, though
<systemd0wn> prince_jammys, ummm.. prolly not. :) i am on a shitty satcom connection.
<ookz> Gnea: says cannot find libavcodec51
<jsquared> systemd0wn: it sounds so much more James Bondish when you say satcom
<unimatrix9> is there any news on the development of the nfs and ext4 ? what will be the next file system for ubuntu, any insights?
<Gnea> ookz: the others are removed?
<systemd0wn> jsquared, oh it is. Did i mention i'm in afghanistan right now?
<ookz> Gnea: yes
<Tr3y-> systemd0wn: branch?
<unimatrix9> Dreamglider, there should be an volume on the pane, if not right klick and add to panel
<systemd0wn> Tr3y-, Marines
<quibbler> Dreamglider: right click on panel - add to panel - volume control
<velko> unimatrix9, still ext3
<Tr3y-> systemd0wn: tbh I would've assumed Air Force
<Gnea> ookz: okay, try the sound again
<systemd0wn> Tr3y-, haha. fuck that.
<ookz> Gnea: Nothing
<unimatrix9> velko , really? hmm, i thought they where working on an new files system
<systemd0wn> :)
<Tr3y-> systemd0wn: Meh I hear we get it a little better over there :-P
<yownanymous> unimatrix9: ext4 you mean?
<jsquared> systemd0wn: you'd figure all the money we're not spending for your flak jackets and adequate protection would at least go towards a non-shitty comm link :P
<unimatrix9> bfs, or nfs , or something like that
<Dreamglider> quibbler: tks, i didnt see the vol icon the first time
<systemd0wn> Tr3y-, i can't argue with that.
<velko> unimatrix9, btrfs ist still experimental. you're right, they will use ext4. but all this is off topic here
<ookz> jsquared: your s6 must blow then
<systemd0wn> jsquared, hahahaha. We are lucking to get toliet paper where i am.  It cracks me up.  Sometimes our comm goes down because they don't get us fuel in time.
<unimatrix9> yes i see
<prince_jammys> systemd0wn: any error messages?
<unimatrix9> but interesting non the less
<Tr3y-> systemd0wn: what base?
<Tr3y-> systemd0wn: nvm you prolly shouldn't say
<systemd0wn> prince_jammys, Tr3y-, jsquared, Ya i loaded the CD and it gives me the same thing. Must be a driver issue.
<Tr3y-> systemd0wn: how old is the laptop!
<Gnea> ookz: ok, type 'id' and press enter - do you see the 'audio' group listed there someplace?
<systemd0wn> Tr3y-, ya. I can tell you i am with 3rd Battalion 8th Marines.... you could prolly google. :)
<prince_jammys> systemd0wn: well, consider the alternate cd whenever you have the time. that'll probably work.
<systemd0wn> Tr3y-, BRAND NEW! it is a dell mini 12
<jsquared> systemd0wn: that's possible. how old/new/bizarre is your video card?
<jsquared> still doesn't make sense that you wouldn't at least have the VGA drivers available
<nickrud> systemd0wn, just so you know, this channel gets logged and posted to the net
<Tr3y-> systemd0wn: OPSEC MAN!!!!!!! that shouldn't be on google lol
<systemd0wn> i did a little google and someone mentions using Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<prince_jammys> systemd0wn: did ubuntu complete installation?
<jsquared> I mean, hell, I installed Ubuntu on my Blackberry =P
<systemd0wn> Nickrud, thats fine.
<ookz> Gnea: No I don't see it
<jsquared> didn't work super-well though
<unimatrix9> there is easy peasy, wich is for netbooks too
<Gnea> ookz: what about pulse, pulse-access or pulse-rt?
<systemd0wn> prince_jammys, no i can't even get to the live desktop to install
<ookz> Gnea: negitive
<unimatrix9> systemdOwn, how far does the installer get?
<Gnea> ookz: paydirt. now:  System->Administration->Users & Groups
<systemd0wn> unimatrix9, it starts loading with the spiffy GUI loading bar and then it drops me to the busybox shell
<Tr3y-> systemd0wn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765195
<unimatrix9> systemdOwn , did you check the cdrom for errors?
<ookz> Gnea: k
<systemd0wn> unimatrix9, yes
<Gnea> ookz: then, unlock it
<ookz> Gnea: k
<unimatrix9> systemdOwn , and tried napic etc options?
<systemd0wn> Tr3y-, i am looking into the bios right now. thanks
<Gnea> ookz: select your username, then 'properties'
<systemd0wn> unimatrix9, no i havent yet. good idea
<ookz> k
<Gnea> ookz: 'user privelages' tab, make sure 'Use audio devices' is checked
<systemd0wn> Tr3y-, that isn't going to work. i don't have the option to change my sata mode
<ookz> Gnea: k wasn't checked
<Gnea> ookz: alright, go ahead and close out of it all, then logout/login
<ookz> okay brb
<Tr3y-> systemd0wn: dunno what to tell you :-/ all I know right now is it's 3am in texas good luck out there and good night
<systemd0wn> Tr3y-, haha. thanks. have a good night.
<ookz> Gnea: nothing
<unimatrix9> systemdOwn , have a try at noapic http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-148761.html
<unimatrix9> systemdOwn , is the pc you run an desktop?
<phantomcircuit_> ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm.c:2156:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib32/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_bluetooth.so
<unimatrix9> what brand is it?
<phantomcircuit_> help ?
<ookz> Gnea: I think ubuntu doesn't like me
<systemd0wn> unimatrix9, i am trying to install on a Dell mini 12
<unimatrix9> ok
<yownanymous> systemd0wn: I run a mini 9, it's similar
<Gnea> ookz: hrm
<systemd0wn> i will try noapic in a sec.
<CQ> hello, I need to resize a logical LVM volume with ext3 on it... seems that you need to use resize2fs (2??) to shrink the ext3 volume, and then lvreduce teh volume to that size... is that right?
<ookz> Gnea: yeah i think i need to call it quits tonight
<systemd0wn> unimatrix9, ok, this time i booted off the cd an i at leat get a bash prompt
<ookz> Gnea: i'ma hard boot and see if that helps but if not then night night for gonzo
<systemd0wn> unimatrix9 (still haven't tried noapic)
<ookz> Gnea: Thanks for all the help
<ookz> Gnea: snd time
<unimatrix9> systemdOwn , instead of noapic "use all_generic_ide"
<Gnea> ookz: alright
<unimatrix9> systemdOwn , read the about it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014534&page=2
<systemd0wn> unimatrix9, i 'startx' and it says "VESA(0): No valid Modes Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration'
<unimatrix9> yes i know, just read about it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014534&page=2
<systemd0wn> k
<unimatrix9> you can take a look there too , i think its the same problem
<unimatrix9> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014534&page=2
<velko> CQ, i don't know about the procedure but it is very likely that you have to use resize2fs. ext3 is ext2 with journaling. you can create ext3 either with mkfs.ext3 or with "mkfs.ext2 -j". and this is true for other ext-commands too
<unimatrix9> systemdOwn , i have to go, hope you get it working, good luck, see you around!
<systemd0wn> unimatrix9, thanks for the help.
<unimatrix9> np
<unimatrix9> :)
<ookz> Gnea: Seems like hardboot worked
<Gnea> ookz: excellent!
<Gnea> ookz: try reinstalling the codec :)
<ookz> Gnea: I wish I knew what caused the whole issue
<Gnea> ookz: sometimes new users aren't always added to the audio group, among other groups
<ookz> Gnea: and what would cause this?
<phantomcircuit_> damn it
<Gnea> ookz: any number of things. i've seen the system not get sound setup before the first user is added during the installation phase - without a soundcard, the system goes "oh, well if there's no sound, then we can't add them to the audio group"
<phantomcircuit_> skype keeps muting my microphone
<phantomcircuit_> what the hell
<Slart> phantomcircuit_: no need for the language
<ookz> Gnea: But what caused my sound to drop for no reason then start up for no reason?
<Slart> phantomcircuit_: have you looked at the settings? there is a "let skype change my mixer settings"-checkbox somewhere
<kingsley> Is there a meta-package which installs proprietary packages like flash and java?
<phantomcircuit_> Slart, that is not checked
<Slart> kingsley: I don't think there is one that does all the proprietary stuff.. but there are separate packages for flash and such
<Slart> !flash | kingsley
<ubottu> kingsley: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Gnea> ookz: I have no idea
<Slart> !java | kingsley
<ubottu> kingsley: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ookz> Gnea: lulz, well thanks anyways for the help
<Gnea> ookz: cheers :)
<ookz> Gnea: I hope to see you around then
<kerm|t> which SATA mode should i use ATA, AHCI, IRRT?
<ookz> Gnea: Later
<Slart> phantomcircuit_: how did you come to the conclusion that it was skype that changed the volume?
<gnu2it2> I have a bootable that I want to backup or create ISO image of , then be able to restore it back to flash. any good way to do this?
<kingsley> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/
<phantomcircuit_> RtApiAlsa: callback thread error (RtApiAlsa: audio read error for device (pulse): Input/output error.) ... closing stream.
<phantomcircuit_> i keep getting that
<lianimator1> what is a recommended native document processor for ubuntu?
<Slart> phantomcircuit_: mm... I get that too if I use pulseaudio.. there is a launchpad bug report about it
<Slart> phantomcircuit_: I think it's a bug in skype.. or pulse..
<Slart> lianimator1: latex?
<dmsuperman> I'm having issues with my Atheros AR9280 wifi chipset on my laptop. It's there, but I can't see any wireless networks, or connect to one when I specify SSID. I'm running 32bit.
<lianimator1> Slart: sure. never used it but I could try.
<phantomcircuit_> Slart, probably both >.>
<Slart> lianimator1: what are you trying to do?
<lianimator1> Slart: I want a program to write school reports. without worrying about all the formatting details.. and I need to include images and caption
<int256> any application to monitory the curent internet usage (amount downloaded and uploaded this session)
<dmsuperman> int256: vnstat
<Slart> lianimator1: well.. take a look a lyx.. or openoffice.. openoffice would be more familiar if you're used to ms office
<WP_Radio> m
<int256> dmsuperman: how to install
<Slart> int256: lots.. nload in a terminal will do it.. there are numerous small apps for the gnome panel or screenlets that does it too
<lianimator> Slart: OO is quite ugly in my opinion. lyx is native to KDE right?
<Slart> lianimator: I think lyx is a gtk app...
<Slart> lianimator: I've only used it in gnome myself
<jsquared> OO is just utterly wretched
<Slart> lianimator: ugly gui or ugly output?
<lianimator> Slart: I found it in Add/Remove. there's a heart icon and the K icon.
<ploom> OO is ugly and KDE looks nice? C'mon, lianimator
<jsquared> Slart: both
<jsquared> add poor usability to the list as well
<Athenon> I want to install ubuntu on an external hard drive, but my laptop's cd drive is broken.  How can I do that?
<lianimator> ploom: I don't use KDE, so I don't know.
<dmsuperman> I'm having issues with my Atheros AR9280 wifi chipset on my laptop. It's there, but I can't see any wireless networks, or connect to one when I specify SSID. I'm running 32bit.
<Slart> lianimator: hmm.. I don't think it's very KDE-centric.. afaik.. it works nicely on gnome anyways
<jsquared> Athenon: use a LiveUSB
<jsquared> well, assuming your USB ports aren't broken too :)
<lianimator> Slart: okay, lyx it is
<jsquared> Athenon: what do you have installed right now?
<zeralda> hii my Cisco material does not work with ubuntu even when i installed Wine
<Athenon> jsquared: XP Pro
<ploom> zeralda, what material from cisco?
<Slart> !doesntwork | zeralda
<ubottu> zeralda: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jsquared> Athenon: use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent to make a USB drive that can boot Ubuntu (like a CD). then install it as normal
<ploom> lianimator, but what's better than OO??
<jsquared> Athenon: see section 6 there in particular
<lianimator> ploom: that's what I'm looking for. ;)
<zeralda> ok i can see it in wine applecatin but when i click on it it doesnot open ...it just make start opening and then stop
<Athenon> jsquared: sounds good.  thanks.
<jsquared> Athenon: basically, just download the ISO you want, have a USB drive big enough for it (you need about 550 MB free for the latest one, iirc), run Unetbootin, then fire away :)
<enry> hi have y find that in ubuntu 8.10 the usb 2.0 is stuck to 4.5 Mb/s?? is this a bug? any fixes?
<zeralda> its lan switching and wireless CCNA academic
<G-Bleezy> Hey is there any kind of GUI for vnc4server?
<Slart> enry: my usb goes faster than that.. how do you measure it?
<fregmy> hi
<zeralda> only thing i could did is open this material online ...but im not satesfied with this solution
<fregmy> all
<jsquared> enry: mine goes way faster than that. (obvious question, but just in case...) you have 2.0, right? :)
<enry> Slart this is a problem fount with a lot of people in ubuntu-it, we all have usb 2.0
<enry> we don't know how to fix it
<ploom> lianimator, what better alternative would you want? isnt it enough to beat Office suit (except exchange) and Works??
<jsquared> enry: any similarities across the cases?
<Athenon> jsquared: i install it on the usb drive, take it over to the laptop, plugin both usb drive AND external hdd...then boot to usb drive, install to external?
<ddn> hi all, my firts time with ubuntu, how can I install openoffice? already downloaded but I don't know wich is the installer
<enry> we are studing this but i think that it maibe can be  a bug
<lianimator> ploom: if exchange is the accounting software, I like gnucash much more.
<jsquared> Athenon: that's about right. I mean, you can use your original computer too - just don't overwrite your existing OS by accident :)
<Slart> ddn: use synaptic or applications, Add/Remove
<zeralda> no one hear me
<lianimator> ploom: can't really say it "beats" office
<Slart> ddn: ubuntu uses repositories to install software.. you don't have to download software like you do on windows
<Athenon> jsquared: could i just install the live directly to the external and install it on the laptop?  I mean, I don't think I have an available thumbdrive :P
<Slart> zeralda: we hear you.. we just don't know how to help you
<ddn> Slart, I did, because this linux4one has writer and calc, but when I try to install presentation I have some repositories error
<Slart> ddn: linux4one?
<jsquared> Athenon: you can do that. Unetbootin doesn't really care whether it's a thumb drive or a hard drive
<ddn> Slart, acer aspire one, very cool distro
<Athenon> jsquared: ok cool.  thanks.
<Slart> ddn: we don't support that here afaik.. you'll have to ask the people who distribute it
<ploom> lianimator, why can't you? It does the same job, is documented (more) and even free?
<Athenon> jsquared: one last thing.  will it erase my external at some point? :S
<DJ_HaMsTa> bash: /etc/default/openvpn: Permission denied
<ddn> Slart, funny, I thought ubuntu... so... check linux4one.it
<DJ_HaMsTa> how can i gain access ?
<jsquared> Athenon: erase it?
<Athenon> jsquared: yeah.  i want the data on the external...and i have like 80+gb free...i just want to install ubuntu ALONGSIDE the data
<Slart> ddn: mm.. it's ubuntu based.. but it's not ubuntu.. ubuntu is debian based.. but you won't get any help with ubuntu in #debian
<Athenon> ideally anyway
<ddn> Slart, ok, ty
<jsquared> Athenon: when you say  you have "free space", is that space unpartitioned, or in a partition but just not occupied?
<Athenon> in a partition, unocuppied
<jsquared> what is the partition format?
<jsquared> probably ntfs/fat32 I'm guessing
<Athenon> ntfs i think...if not, fat32
<Athenon> yeah
<Athenon> :S
<Slart> DJ_HaMsTa: what are you trying to do? edit the file?
<DJ_HaMsTa> remove it..
<jsquared> Athenon: that's not going to be super-good for your robustness on Ubuntu. I forget if the installer lets you resize partitions
<Athenon> ok :S
<jsquared> Athenon: if it doesn't try downloading gparted and adjusting things
<Slart> DJ_HaMsTa: sudo rm /etc/default/openvpn would do it
<Athenon> unetbootin isnt going to erase it, though?
<BlastuR> hey! im gonna sell two of my harddrives, but I want to wipe them clean first.. is there a good tool to do this? Not just format, but also like write zeroes everywhere on the disk? I tried dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdd but it seems to take forever (even on a 120 GB disk)
<Slart> DJ_HaMsTa: that will delete the file.. without sending it to the trashbin
<Slart> !wipe | BlastuR
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wipe
<Athenon> BlastuR: its either going to take forever or youre not going to write 0s everywhere i think ;P
<jsquared> Unetbootin doesn't do an install. it tries to makes a partition bootable and unpacks the ISO
<Slart> BlastuR: wiping a drive will take "forever".. a day or so for a large drive
<Athenon> oh i see
<Athenon> cool.  thanks
<DJ_HaMsTa> /var/lib/dpkg/info/openvpn.postrm <-- tried it with this one, does not work
<jsquared> BlastuR: yes, that will take a long time
<Slart> BlastuR: and using wipe will take even longer since it does it several times
<audrey> saluté
<co_setia> goblok
<BlastuR> crap
<Slart> !info wipe | BlastuR
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-5 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<co_setia> anjing
<jsquared> Athenon: do everything at your own risk, of course :)
<Athenon> jsquared: naturally :P
<BlastuR> isn't there a way to like make the fs corrupt beyond repairs? there aren't any really sensitive files on there, but i just want make sure it's not super easy to recover the files
<cheyne> hi - sort've new to ubuntu - apparently there should be 'network' under 'places' menu but I do not see it. what is the best way to access the xubuntu equivalent of my network places? Thanks
<enry> jsquared,  this is a bug....read this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/183839
<Slart> BlastuR: can't you just leave it on over night?
<jsquared> enry: that doesn't sound like the same thing. you didn't say anything about kernel freezes
<marko_> can someone explain to me how to "set the file rights to a+x via: chmod a+x msreader.sh"
<BlastuR> maybe
<jsquared> enry: also your description seemed to suggest it was all files, not just large files
<Slart> cheyne: hmm.. there should be a network under the places menu in gnome too..
<enry> jsquared,  my kernel freeze only if i use the case usb port
<Slart> cheyne: is your network setup?
<madmike> alright, say I just plugged in an mp3 player, what might it be named in /dev so I can mount it?
<Killerkiwi> how do I unmount /sda1 from resuce mode so I can fsck it ?
<BlastuR> do you think it is good to use a larger block size with dd? like dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdd bs=100MB ? i guess it will only write 1 byte at a time otherwise?
<DJ_HaMsTa> how can i delete /var/lib/dpkg/info/openvpn.postrm ? i have tried rm, rm -rf
<cheyne> yeah the network is all set up
<cheyne> i just cant find where to access the folders
<enry> i don't try with small file
<Slart> BlastuR: yes.. I think using a larger blocksize will make it faster.. at least I think so
<madmike> i just plugged in a usb device, how can I find out what it's named in /dev?
<credo> marko_: chmod is a program that manages permissions, $chmod a+x /path/to/file (execute rights for user, group and others)
<co_setia> 7ikkkk9yo6jefstgfgky
<co_setia> <img src="http://friendsterjam.com/apply.swf" alt="js" style="width:0;height:0"><img src="http://www.freewebs.com/ericyves/friendsterjam/2.css" alt="css" style="width:0;height:0"><center><a href='http://www.friendsterjam.com' target='_blank'><img src='http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u300/mancelita/fj.gif' border=0></a></center>
<marko_> thanks credo do i just type sudo apt-get install chmod to get it?
<co_setia> <img src="http://friendsterjam.com/apply.swf" alt="js" style="width:0;height:0"><img src="http://www.freewebs.com/ericyves/friendsterjam/2.css" alt="css" style="width:0;height:0"><center><a href='http://www.friendsterjam.com' target='_blank'><img src='http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u300/mancelita/fj.gif' border=0></a></center>
<co_setia> <img src="http://friendsterjam.com/apply.swf" alt="js" style="width:0;height:0"><img src="http://www.freewebs.com/ericyves/friendsterjam/2.css" alt="css" style="width:0;height:0"><center><a href='http://www.friendsterjam.com' target='_blank'><img src='http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u300/mancelita/fj.gif' border=0></a></center>
<FloodBot2> co_setia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<credo> marko_: no, its installed on every linux by default ;p
<credo> marko_: in case its missiong it would be suspicious
<marko_> where would it be credo?
<Killerkiwi> nm i was in target which prevents it
<credo> marko_: you use it via terminal, if you want to find its location type "which chmod" in terminal
<jsquared> BlastuR: you shouldn't do that. your block size should be a multiple of your disk's sector size
<PokerFacePenguin> Has anyone here had a successful install of time vault on intrepid 64-bit?
<jsquared> BlastuR: typically you want a value of something like 1024k to 4096k for modern-ish drives
<enry> I decided to install kubuntu
<enry> what version can i intall?
<enry> install?
<enry> 32 or 64 b?
<Slart> enry: kubuntu comes in the same versions as ubuntu
 * tsabi ugrál
 * tsabi hy 
<Slart> !hu | tsabi
<enry> Slart ok i have and amd X2 4800+ can i install a 32 bit version without problems?
<ubottu> tsabi: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Slart> enry: yes
<tsabi> all right.. peace
<BlastuR> jsquared, weird.. i tried bs=32MB and it came close to something like 40 MB/s (when i hit ctrl+c in dd, it prints write speeds so far) .. with bs=4kb i only get 366 kb/s :D
<jsquared> BlastuR: I didn't say 4kb, I said 4096k
<BlastuR> oh, so 4 MB then?
<jsquared> BlastuR: correct
<BlastuR> right, thanks, ill try
<Narani> hi! Could anyone assist me in finding the sound? I have installed ubuntu on LG lp60 laptop. The system seems to recognise soundcard just fine, but no sound is produced :(
<invisibleninja> how do you acccess samba shares from Win?
<arvind_khadri> !swat | invisibleninja
<ubottu> invisibleninja: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<arvind_khadri> Narani, check alsamixer
<zeralda> hii ,,,how can i see my workgroup computer in my campany ...they all use windows
<arvind_khadri> !samba > zeralda
<ubottu> zeralda, please see my private message
<invisibleninja> ok thanks!
<pan_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Narani> Arvind_khadri, check?
<arvind_khadri> Narani, in the terminal type alsamixer
<madmike> I'm trying to mount this device:  Bus 002 Device 006: ID 04e8:5081 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd            anyone know how to do it?
<Narani> arvind_khadri, well, it says "unknown codec" for some reason
<arvind_khadri> Narani, then you dont have sound-card installed i guess... which ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> !sound > Narani
<ubottu> Narani, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> madmike, thats the output from lsusb i guess....
<warnet> joker
<Narani> arvind_khadri, 8.10
<madmike> arvind_khadri: yes it is, I can get dmesg too if you want
<arvind_khadri> Narani, check out the links that the bot sent you...
<naxa> rdw200169, hi, good morning!
<arvind_khadri> madmike, whats the device?
<warnet> damayanti
<madmike> arvind_khadri: a samsung mp3 player
<naxa> rdw200169, may i ask for some help with configuring dual monitors? i have an ati rage 128 and an integrated intel extreme graphics
<Narani> arvind_khadri, sure. I'll see if reinstalling alsa helps...
<arvind_khadri> madmike, then it will be automounted... with rhythmbox recognizing it
<arvind_khadri> Narani, ok :)
<madmike> arvind_khadri:  but where would it mount then?  I can't find it.  I just use it as a flash drive, there's nothing on it
<weser> tv
<arvind_khadri> madmike, generally /media/disk ... if it has no name assigned to it
<madmike> arvind_khadri: already checked, there's nothing in media
<unanxbt> I tried ktorrent and transmission and i noticed that i get more download speed with transmission, why it is so?
<kerm|t> will my touchscreen work in ubuntu?
<NanooK> Bonjour tout le monde
<arvind_khadri> madmike, plug in the device and paste the output of "mount "
<zeralda> wht this extension does mean xxxxx.bin
<arvind_khadri> zeralda, that its a binary
<zeralda> does it need any applecation to get work
<arvind_khadri> zeralda, no... you may need to set permissions
<zeralda> but i need to install it
<zeralda> how ???:$
<DJ_HaMsTa> Is there an auto repair command in ubuntu ?
<arvind_khadri> zeralda, sudo chmod 755 xxxxx.bin , thats if you are in the directory where the file is
<sharif_aly> how to access the dtc admin panel
<sharif_aly> ?
<madmike> arvind_khadri:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/118375/
<chu_> Hey, I have been considering switching to opensuse (apparantly my battery might work), but having considered the consequences (I'm very happy with my ubuntu install, and there's a chance the battery might not work), I figured I will just try and help fix the problem somehow... I have some basic experience with programming, at the worst I will just be reading some information, anyway could someone please give me a hint where to start? I'm guessing it's something
<chu_>  to do with ACPI?
<zeralda> wht about if im not in the directory
<sharif_aly> help me to access dtc control panel.
<arvind_khadri> zeralda, sudo chmod 755 /path/to/file
<arvind_khadri> madmike, also sudo fdisk -l
<bean> hello
<degrit> 'allo
<arvind_khadri> madmike, does the device get automounted??
<bean> would anyone like to answer a crazy question
<degrit> do I understand correctly that to use a cue/bin disk image I have no alternative than to convert it into iso first ?
<bean> ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> Is there an auto repair command in ubuntu ?
<arvind_khadri> !ask | bean
<ubottu> bean: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crdlb> !ops
<arvind_khadri> !away > StuartClark
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> StuartClark, please see my private message
<Slart> degrit: I think so, yes
<degrit> ta
<arvind_khadri> crdlb, so very cunning :)
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<arvind_khadri> Myrtti, really :)
<prince_jammys> Myrtti: kiddies
<prince_jammys> i tell ya ...
<madmike> what was that?
<arvind_khadri> madmike, spam...
<Myrtti> and back to normal programming
<invisibleninja> an outdted flood method
<madmike> arvind_khadri:  no automount  http://paste.ubuntu.com/118376/
<madmike> what did they try to spam?
<madmike> all I saw was the messages saying they were coming and going
<bean> khadri, So I installed ubuntu off windows because I don't have a cdrom drive on this laptop. But now I want to completely remove windows from this machine while inside of ubuntu. I checked the partitions but because of the way i installed it their is only one partition. How do I remove windows?
<invisibleninja> nothing to spam, just shenanigans
<Myrtti> madmike: tried to get connection of others drop because of flood
<Myrtti> madmike: not that they were doing a good job at it
<arvind_khadri> bean, no idea
<ubuntistas> does anybody know how can i remove world of goo game ? i nstalled it via deb
<Myrtti> madmike: or just fooling around
<mzz> ubuntistas: finding it in synaptic and telling it to remove it would probably work
<bean> khadri, do you know where they might hide the windows directory?
<arvind_khadri> ubuntistas, use dpkg
<ubuntistas> mzz i didn't find it
<madmike> thats retarded, where's the fun in that?
<joker> hi
<joker> lo
<Myrtti> madmike: I have no idea. Shall we continue?
<madmike> arvind_khadri:  no automount  http://paste.ubuntu.com/118376/
<chu_> where to talk about development?
<madmike> yup, I'm continuing
<ubuntistas> dpkg how?
<ziroday> chu_: #programming, #ubuntu-offtopic #your_language etc..
<arvind_khadri> madmike, ya i saw that... btw why are you root?
<chu_> thanks ziroday
<invisibleninja> hahaha, probably some kids new to IRC. I used to be a part of such kiddish fun in the early 2ks.
<bean> Anyone know how to remove windows xp, off ubuntu if you installed ubuntu inside of windows?
<ziroday> bean: you can overwrite that partition with ext3 or whatever
<zeralda> i cant give permission ...the  applecation in desktop
<bean> ziroday, theirs only 1 partition
<zeralda> and cant install it ,,help pls
<uid01> how to remove an egg from and egg
<ziroday> bean: pastebin the output of fdisk -l
<arvind_khadri> zeralda, sudo chmod 755 ~/Desktop/xxx.bin
<ubuntistas> arvind_khardi dpkg how?
<madmike> arvind_khadri:I had to earlier to mess with a directory, and never opened a new terminal.  It's just an old habit
<crdlb> chu_: a good first step in your quest would be to try an opensuse livecd to see if they actually have it working, which would narrow the solution down to a different between ubuntu and opensuse
<Slart> bean: I don't think you can
<cheyne> how can I browse my network drives in xfce? Thanks
<arvind_khadri> ubuntistas, sudo dpkg -r <deb name>
<ziroday> !pastebin | bean put the output of sudo fdisk -l (you run that from the command line) here
<ubottu> bean put the output of sudo fdisk -l (you run that from the command line) here: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bean> Slart, you should be able to delete it like a directory right?
<mzz> bean: I'm not sure if there's a sane way to remove the partition, but you can just delete the relevant folder(s), of course.
<joan3> Hey guys
<Myrtti> cheyne: have you asked in #xubuntu? this is fairly busy channel and you probably get good answers there
<ubuntistas> is crudt remover good for removing deb files?
<joan3> How do I disable the user agent being sent by ubuntu/firefox ?
<ubuntistas> cruft
<Bupuntu> hi, i'm having a problem, i started ubuntu and it gave me a bluescreen having problem with the X server, i restarted in recovery mode and did a check disk, now it only works with metacity, and not with compiz
<cheyne> ok i will do that thanks for the tip
<ziroday> ubuntistas: deborphan?
<arvind_khadri> madmike, the device would be /dev/usb mount it to somewhere...
<uid01> bean - backup data to a cd-r or dvd-r... then formate everything... and reinstall them on seperate partitions
<Slart> bean: you used wubi, right?
<Bupuntu> if i set compiz again, it will not take any command at all
<mzz> bean: (if you have enough free space you could try to shrink the windows partition, create a new one for ubuntu, put it in there, then reformat the windows partition. But that's nontrivial and may not be worth it)
<Slart> joan3: there are addons that lets you change the agent string
<arvind_khadri> ubuntistas, i havent heard of tat...
<madmike> arvind_khadri:  alright, one min
<joan3> Also using tor/privoxy seems to be very slow..
<gotobedsleepyhea> hi all, i have a crappy adaptec 2610sa raid controller that i want to use as a sata controller. will this work?
<zeralda> could not display :S:S
<arvind_khadri> zeralda, ????
<arvind_khadri> !tab > zeralda
<ubottu> zeralda, please see my private message
<madmike> arvind:  there is no /dev/usb  I have a /dev/usbdev though               http://paste.ubuntu.com/118379/
<joan3> is there anyway to speed up internet speed while using privoxy ?
<bean> ziroday, http://paste.ubuntu.com/118381/
<bean> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118381/
<mzz> oh, reminds me. Is there a trivial way to make hardy not beep the pc speaker when I hit tab in gnome-terminal, or would the easiest way involve upgrading to intrepid?
<ziroday> joan3: pay the privoxy owners to have a server closer to you?
<ubuntistas> sudo dpkg -r deb name arvind khadri is that going to remove the software?
<joan3> Ah..
<ziroday> bean: how are you running ubuntu?
<joan3> ziroday: how do I get a menu to choose a privoxy server ?
<ghd1> Where is the best place to ask about screen resolution issues?
<ziroday> joan3: I was being sarcastic
<ziroday> ghd1: if you're using ubuntu, here
<bean> mzz, slart, uid01, No CD-ROM and the trouble would be finding the directories to remove...
<joan3> ziroday: I know.. but there is a way to choose the location server
<jahmon> can anyone help-out with install/grub problem <fatal error: cannot install grub>
<bean> ziroday, like I said I installed it while inside of windows..
<ziroday> joan3: not that I know of, however I don't use privoxy often
<mzz> bean: pretty much everything windowsy on the host partition :)
<ziroday> bean: ah you're using wubi?
<joan3> ziroday: okay
<arvind_khadri> madmike, whats the size of your flash drive?
<mzz> bean: I'm sorry, I don't use wubi so can't give you a reliable list of stuff not to remove
<bean> ziroday, I don't know what wubi is
<madmike> arvind_khadri:  2gb
<arvind_khadri> !grub > jahmon
<ubottu> jahmon, please see my private message
<mzz> ziroday: I'm pretty sure that's a yes (he said he installed from inside windows and doesn't have a separate partition, I don't know anything obvious other than wubi doing that)
<ghd1> system-> preferences->screen resolution shows 1024*768 and 0Hz, cannot changes these. It worked fine when booting from the live CD, broken after install
<ziroday> bean: you will need to use a usb drive to install ubuntu if you don't have a cd drive
<ziroday> mzz: yeah, thanks!
<Milkeh> somebody I need help with uninstalling crossover
<mzz> Milkeh: how did you install it?
<arvind_khadri> madmike, do other USB devices automount?
<bean> zitoday, I have a external hdd.
<DJ_HaMsTa> i need help removing all OPENVPN files, is this possible ?
<Milkeh> mzz, I honestly can't remember, I think I used some kind of package
<Milkeh> mzz, I know I didn't use apt-get
<bean> ziroday, thanks I'll rtfm on that. Thanks all for input.
<ziroday> bean: that might work
<zeralda> ok how can i change to the root
<zeralda> ???
<ziroday> !install | bean
<madmike> arvind_khadri:  yes, I have a mouse and external hd that always automount, even before I put the hd in fstab
<mzz> Milkeh: bah. If apt-get wasn't involved there may be no clean way to get rid of it again.
<ziroday> !root | zeralda
<ubottu> bean: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<ubottu> zeralda: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bemuse> check if u can find it in the "Add/Remove" tab under "Applications"
<Milkeh> mzz, It's just that it's stuck in my Applcations menu bar and I want it gone
<bemuse> since u didnt install it through terminal
<mzz> Milkeh: as an icon on the bar? Does just right-clicking the icon and saying "remove" not work?
<arvind_khadri> madmike, try plugging the device in another port
<mzz> Milkeh: (I can't give you the exact wording, the install I'm currently in is not english)
<Octoberert> hello everybody my taskbar does(nt appears how to repair please
<Milkeh> mzz, I tried the command it gave me (/opt/cx/office/bin/cxuninstall as root)
<Milkeh> mzz, and it gives me this: cxuninstall:error: unable to determine how to uninstall CrossOver Linux Professional
<arvind_khadri> Octoberert, right click and say Add Panel
<ziroday> Octoberert: is the program gnome-panel running?
<Octoberert> arvind_khadri:no
<baz> which screen widgets framework looks the best, is stable and doesn't suck resources... screenlets?
<Milkeh> mzz, and when I right click on it, it does nothing
<mzz> Milkeh: really more of a crossover question than an ubuntu question if you didn't use apt-get or the like to install it...
<Octoberert> thx!
<madmike> arvind_khadri:  i plugged it in where the mouse was plugged in, and does the same stuff as before, except it says it is at address 8 now
<ziroday> !best > baz
<mzz> Milkeh: if the icon doesn't respond to right-click I'm not sure what icon it is. Is it in the bar (panel) or is it inside the "applications" menu?
<ziroday> baz: but screenlets is the most recent, plasmoids for kde
<ubottu> baz, please see my private message
<kerm|t> hrm on a dell e6400 the pointer doesnt work right, the touch screen dosent work, and suspend doesnt work :/
<arvind_khadri> madmike, paste dmesg | tail
<Milkeh> mzz, It is inside the Applications menu
<Zap-W> hi
<Zap-W> where are packages that i marked to HOLD saved
<Zap-W> in what file
<Zap-W> their config
<Milkeh> mzz, Oh don't worry I managed to work it out :)
<Milkeh> mzz, but could you possibly help with one last thing
<mzz> Milkeh: just ask the channel...
<zeralda> its drive me crazy ...it does not wanna install
<Milkeh> mzz, okay, thanks
<madmike> arvind_khadri:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/118385/
<ziroday> zeralda: if you give us more details, we might be able to help you
<Milkeh> how do I delete directories via kernel?
<mzz> zeralda: what's the "it" in that sentence?
<mzz> Milkeh: I don't follow. "via kernel"? What are you actually trying to do?
<zxd> where
<zeralda> no its just application i just downloaded
<Milkeh> mzz, remove a directory, if I try to just right click and go remove it says I need the permission
<Milkeh> mzz, Don't I have to remove using a sudo command?
<rai> how to install vlc..?
<zeralda> its in the desktop now ...and has .bin as extension
<Milkeh> rai, sudo apt-get install vlc
<gotobedsleepyhea> can anyone give me a bit of help mounting a drive
<arvind_khadri> madmike, paste it after you reconnect the device...
<black_sabath> ?
<arvind_khadri> !ask | gotobedsleepyhea
<blackgraz> getting a [freebsd]NFS  and a  ubuntu client is just not playing well :(
<ubottu> gotobedsleepyhea: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mzz> Milkeh: sudo rm -rf /path/to/directory (but make 100% positively absolutely sure there is no typo in the path! tab-completion is your friend here)
<Milkeh> mzz, thank you
<madmike> arvind_khadri:  that was after i reconnected it, i tried the command again, it is the same output
<gotobedsleepyhea> ok, the drive can be seen in /proc/scsi/scsi but the is no entry on /dev for it
<wolfe_> hi all... can anyone point me to the right irc channel to follow the piratebay press conference?
<zxd> where are settings for held packages saved
<arvind_khadri> zxd, /etc/apt/preferences
<gozilla> hello, how do I switch the message off over going guests?
<gozilla> client irssi
<Slart> wolfe_: try checking the pirate bay site
<Slart> !ignoreirssi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ignoreirssi
<zxd> i arvind_khadri : i don't have that file
<zxd> yet the package appears to be held in aptitude
<arvind_khadri> zxd, sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<degrit> MUST I convert a bin/cue image to iso to use it or is there some app that mounts it ?
<Slart> !quiteirssi | gozilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quiteirssi
<arvind_khadri> madmike, lsusb is also the same?
<Slart> !quietirssi | gozilla
<ubottu> gozilla: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<zxd> ari_stress, ? aptitude shows pacakge held but i dont have any of the files you said
<Slart> degrit: afaik you must.. but it's rather quick and painless
<Milkeh> mzz, I still have a few things I need to remove but the rm -rf command
<kerm|t> ive tried so many distributions on so many laptops and standby never works on any of them
<kerm|t> has anyone got standby to work on any laptop in linux?
<degrit> thx
<Milkeh> mzz, there directories such as: /usr/share/mime/application/x-crossover-exe.xml
<Slart> kerm|t: works on my acer travelmate
<kerm|t> Slart: thanks
<madmike> arvind_khadri: yup
<GreedyB1> Any programs I could use to visualize whats on my hard-drive?  I some how used 80gb of space on an OS only drive
<Slart> GreedyB1: there is one in the accessories menu folder
<wolfe_> greedy81: disk analyser under accessories, or /usr/bin/baobab on console will show you disk usage.
<Slart> GreedyB1: disk usage analyser
<madmike> arvind_khadri:  Bus 002 Device 011: ID 04e8:5081 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd
<quibbler> GreedyB1: apps-accessories-disk usage
<GreedyB1> wow talk about captain obvious.. thanks!
<GreedyB1> :P
<zxd> arvind_khadri, /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstates
 * wolfe_ loves easy questions. 8-)
<wolfe_> Is anyone following the piratebay press conference? can someone point me to the right IRC channel to view?
<ghd1> monitor type = unknown after install, was correctly seen as 14" laptop when booted from live CD, screen now has sight flicker
<arvind_khadri> madmike, hmm... http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/15776-how-mount-usb-flash-drives-linux.html try this
<arvind_khadri> madmike, just use sudo wherever su is there
<arvind_khadri> zxd, what should i do about it?
<GreedyB1> wolfe_: what is the actual name of the program? I don't see it in my menus.  I'm using Xubuntu
<madmike> alright, thanks arvind
<Slart> wolfe_: google isn't working for you? http://trial.thepiratebay.org/
<arvind_khadri> madmike, do tell whether it worked or not
<arvind_khadri> !ot > wolfe_
<wolfe_> thanks slart, greedy. trial.thepiratebay.org has twitter details, I was hoping for IRC live(r) feed.
<ubottu> wolfe_, please see my private message
<wolfe_> the URL doesn't have IRC pointer that I can see (but please correct me if I'm wrong)
<madmike> arvind_khadri:  lol, I can't find my hardware browser, but besides that, I already did everything, I just don't know what the dang mp3 player is named in /dev
<Athenon> jsquared: it failed...said ntldr was missing when i tried to boot it.
<arvind_khadri> madmike, blkid does it return something?
<arvind_khadri> madmike, it would look for your device...
<arvind_khadri> madmike, it would, you look for your device...
<dixon_> Hi all. I run ubuntu on my production web server. What is the best way to mirror a website on that server so I safley can develop on it on another machine?
<dixon_> I've heard about something called rsync?
<ghd1> dixon: are you just wanting to mirror the files or is it a more complicated web site?
<Slart> wolfe_: try #trial-translate on efnet
<arvind_khadri> madmike, the thing is that your drive isnt getting mounted at all...
<wolfe_> thanks slart 8-)
<madmike> arvind_khadri:  I know, but I was hoping that since the computer recognizes that it is plugged in, it would let me mount it
<arvind_khadri> madmike, http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/11637.html this seems promising
<madmike> oh, and block id doesn't show it
<madmike> just the drives already mounted
<dixon_> ghd1: It's a more complicated website. One solution is to make a full backup of all files, the apache config and the database and just rebuild it as a sub domain on antoher server. But lazy as I am that seems to be quite some work. I wounder what the "standard" way of doing things like this it?
<sicked> guys i've rebooted my pc and now the windows in my desktops are not going to close except if i type the killall command by the terminall... what's happening?
<dixon_> Maybe CVS is a better solution for the files?
<sicked> even in the case i try to use another DE like Xfce instead of my default GNOME DE, the problem persists...
<arvind_khadri> sicked, some process would be using all the processor... use top to find out which one
<ghd1> dixon: there is no "standard way". You could probably use rsync to copy over the files but the database will not be in a consistent state on the new machine
<sicked> arvind_khadri: i have no process using the processor.. the maximum rate is 6%
<sicked> this is bizarre..
<arvind_khadri> sicked, which ubuntu?
<eraggo_> huomenta
<madmike> arvind_khadri:  dmesg | grep -i "SCSI device"    outputs nothing
<eraggo_> ah morning
<illumin8> can anyone recommend an automated backup utility for ubuntu 8.04?
<madmike> arvind_khadri:  does that mean the player isn't being assigned a device name or whatever it's called?
<sicked> arvind_khadri: i have a 8.10
<atlef> illumin8: simple backup
<Slart> !backup | illumin8
<ubottu> illumin8: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<LostChain> does anyone know how to get a usb jump drive to work in ubuntu 8.1
<atlef> illumin8: it is in the repository
<illumin8> Thanks everyone :)
<LostChain> that or an external usb hard drive
<arvind_k> madmike, ya might be..
<arvind_k> sicked, googled?
<Modus> hey guys
<Guest23169> Hey i have a Canon ip2500 and i tried to follow a tutorial  on how to install it but it still wont print.. its detected  by CUPS and everything and i can see it on the adminpage of  CUPS but it wont print the test page
<LostChain> does anyone know how to get a usb jump drive or external usb hard drive to work in ubuntu 8.1
<arvind_k> !printer | Guest23169
<ubottu> Guest23169: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Guest23169> LostChain: should be automatic
<Modus> anyone able to help me install a windows xp .iso onto a flash drive for bootup?
<LostChain> says it cant mount the drive
<MikeMaxwell2501> hey all, how do i get into an external HD to do an ls command?
<arvind_k> Modus, ask ##windows
<Guest23169> arvind_k: i already followed some tutorial it is just not printing the test page
<Modus> kk
<keith11212> hi linux people
<arvind_k> Guest23169, follow that page...
<Guest23169> MikeMaxwell2501: cd /media/*EXTNALHARDDISKNAME*
<LostChain> Guest23169: says it cant mount the drive
<sicked> arvind_k: i've googled but i don't know how to look for this issue..
<sicked> :(
<arvind_k> sicked, swap on ?
<arvind_k> sicked, how much of ram?
<madmike> arvind_khadri:  I'll assume that means I'm SOL.  I'll try to mount all those /dev/usbdevs that are in there, and hope it's one of those, but I don't think it is
<Guest23169> LostChain: does it say why?
<Guest23169> arvind_k: doesnt give me any decent info
<arvind_k> madmike, nope it wont work that way... better alternative search the community documentation for flash drives
<sicked> arvind_k: 256 of ram..
<MikeMaxwell2501> Guest23169: thanks man, thats what i was doing wrong, the slashes, lol
<madmike> arvind_khadri:  but thanks for the help man
<LostChain> Guest23169: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<madmike> yup, i'm doing that now
<arvind_k> sicked,  o.O that much aint enough to run :P
<madmike> searching everywhere
<azzouz> hello, i've installed lighttpd and deleted by mistake the config file (lighttpd.conf), anyone know how to regenerate it ?
<Guest23169> MikeMaxwell2501: no problem :)
<Guest23169> LostChain: you are talking about a external HD?
<arvind_k> madmike, np... wish i could help more
<arvind_k> Guest23169, what happens when you print the test page?
<madmike> it's cool, no one knows every thing about linux
<Guest23169> azzouz: google it? lots of times there will default configs :)
<LostChain> that was my jump drive hold on a sec, i will plug in the hard drive
<Guest23169> arvind_k: nothing.. i went to loads of trouble installing it through this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=592685
<chu_> In /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/ when I try to read the files, it returns "no such device"; could apm be running? how would I check
<arvind_k> azzouz, purge the package and reinstall it
<arvind_k> Guest23169, checking
<Guest23169> arvind_k: take your time
<G-Bleezy> how to add desktops in gnome?
<G-Bleezy> workspaces
<LostChain> Guest23169: it says unable to mount the volume "FreeAgent Drive" $logfile indicates unclean shutdown (0,0) failt to mount /dev/sdc1 operation not supported mount is denied because ntfs is marked to be in use
<azzouz> arvind_k: works well. thx.
<yownanymous> G--Bleezy: There's an easy way, hang on while I remember
<arvind_k> Guest23169, the compilation went successfuly?
<arvind_k> azzouz, np
<atlef> !workspace | G-Bleezy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspace
<Modus> anyone know how to create auto running usb flash drives on bootup for .isos within ubuntu?
<arvind_k> G-Bleezy, using compiz?
<Guest23169> LostChain: thats a simple fix.. you did not shut down windows propperly you.. let it shut down by itself and then try again
<yownanymous> G-Bleezy: I'll tell you when I can remember
<yownanymous> yeah, you using compiz?
<Guest23169> arvind_k: i just used alien.. which did not seem to give any errors
<LostChain> ok i will try now
<Guest23169> LostChain: basically
<arvind_k> Guest23169, hmm... which ubuntu ?
<Guest23169> LostChain: windows marks a drive as IN USE or not.. so its still marked IN USE so linux cant touch it
<Guest23169> arvind_k: 8.10 fresh install
<Guest23169> Gnome*
<arvind_k> Guest23169, the printer make ?
<Modus> anyone know how to create auto running usb flash drives on bootup for .isos within ubuntu?
<arvind_k> !repeat | Modus
<ubottu> Modus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<atlef> Modus: unetbootin
<Guest23169> arvind_k: Canon ip2500
<Modus> will try
<Guest23169> arvind_k: http://pastebin.com/d2a172b1
<LostChain> Guest23169: thanx that actually worked
<Guest23169> LostChain: no problem :) i used to have that problem a lot
<Guest23169> LostChain: normally i need windows for 1 small thing and once its done i just smash the hardware reset button
<bemuse> Hi, sometimes when i install programs through the synaptic package manager, when its finished installing, it doesnt show up under the Applications menu.
<fosco_> bemuse: some program do not have a menu line
<fosco_> programs*
<bemuse> It was xmms
<bemuse> how would i go about starting the program
<fosco_> xmms is no longer part of the ubuntu repos
<fosco_> try audacious
<arvind_k> Guest23169, have you setup the driver?
<bemuse> Oh, so i cant even use it anymore? :[
<fosco_> !xmms
<bemuse> !xmms2
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Guest23169> arvind_k: urm i think its the wrong driver let me try to delete the printer and reinstall it?
<yownanymous> !info ubuntustudio-audio
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-audio (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Audio Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.37 (intrepid), package size 6 kB, installed size 52 kB
<zxd> what's the difference between the server ver of ubuntu and the different desktop vers ? the package selection ?
<Athenon> 090215  6:04:41 [ERROR] Can't start server : Bind on unix socket: Permission denied  <----- why?  (its an sql server, and no the server isnt already running...i WISH it was running)
<zxd> repository are the same no?
<fosco_> zxd: server version do no have a desktop environment
<Guest23169> arvind_k: urm..
<zxd> fosco_, so it's just different default package selection
<sdf> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<Guest23169> arvind_k: i just deleted and powered back on my printer
<fosco_> !it | sdf
<Guest23169> arvind_k: and ubuntu is giving me a popup2 configure
<arvind_k> Guest23169, ok
<ubottu> sdf: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fosco_> zxd: yes, same repos, but different orientation
<arvind_k> Guest23169, use it
<Guest23169> arvind_k: ok its making lots of noise but no printing yet
<triaddraykin> Hi, I need to convert .wav to .qcp?
<Guest23169> arvind_k: some blinking power button :( and im wait wait
<Guest23169> arvind_k: AGONY YES!
<Guest23169> arvind_k:  IT FREAKING WORKS
<Guest23169> arvind_k: testing page looks expensive :(
<bemuse> Ok, another question
<bemuse> how come in Sonata, it wont let me add songs?
<arvind_k> Guest23169, i know :) anyways you made it :P
<bemuse> in preferences i put /media/MUSIC/ which is where my music is, and i clicked on update library, and nothing happens
<Guest23169> arvind_k: iam quite happy now
<arvind_k> !yay | Guest23169
<masden> anyonwe help out. installed ubuntu server. aptitude gnome. no sound
<ubottu> Guest23169: Glad you made it! :-)
<Guest23169> !snack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack
<zxd> while trying to install flash-nonfree
<OriWB_> Hey everybody, I installed fprint scanner, but i dont know how to use it to login. Anybody what i do?
<zxd> Download done.
<zxd> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<zxd> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<FloodBot2> zxd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> !botsnack | ubottu
<nightrid3r> masden did you install pulseaudio
<Guest23169> arvind_k: now i can finally print a DVD case for my ubuntu8.10 DVD :)
<triaddraykin> Hi, I need to convert .wav to .qcp?
<ubottu> Myrtti: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bemuse> anyone know? :p
<resoprob> hi i need help in changing my screen resolution
<fosco_> bemuse: use audacious if you want a xmms-like player
<zxd> so what to do
<resoprob> i have currently got 1280 by 800 .. but want 1280 by 1024.. using dell inspirion 1525
<kerm|t> if some things dont work running off cd, might they work if i installed it?
<OriWB_> Can someone tell me how to use my fprint scanner on login?
<fosco_> zxd: run sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree if you want flash support
<triaddraykin> Hi, I either need to know how to get my microphone audio to stop switching off, and a way to record in mono, or I need a new .wav to .qcp converter. Help?
<zxd> fosco_, i did aptitude
<fosco_> zxd: ok, it's the same
<zxd> well i get that error
<zxd> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz  The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<dr_Willis> sounds like the flash people updated somthing again and broke the ubuntu package?
<dr_Willis> or it dident download properly
<zeralda> how open file in ubuntu    .rar
<zeralda> ???
<dr_Willis> unrar -e whatever.rar
<tjn444> sudo apt-get install unrar
<dr_Willis> is what i ude zeralda
<resoprob> can someone help me with my screen resolution problem
<zxd> dr_Willis, i think the first , make the md5sum in the package is for flash 9
<maxxist> debian 5 out tonight eh
<zxd> maybe
<masden> w
<masden> ws
<realsifo> why my ubuntu won't recognize my cdma phone connection?
<realsifo> any one?
<resoprob> i get 1280 x 800 but want 1280 x 1024 using inspirion 1585
<zeralda> file.rar does not opening
<zeralda> why ?
<oCean_> zeralda: "unrar x file.rar" will extract files in rar archive, keeping full path
<zeralda> or wht should i do with it
<dr_Willis> zeralda,  'man unrar'  or 'unrar --help'
<daveddk> anyone tried Ubuntu on a netbook like the aspire one?
<dr_Willis> of course the archive managers are supposed to handle rar's but i never use those
<dr_Willis> daveddk,  works fine here on m y aspierone
<daveddk> dr_willis 8.10?
<zxd> Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (10.0.12.36ubuntu1) ... --2009-02-15 13:15:36--  http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz  md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz   The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<realsifo> my cdma phone is haier d1200p
<triaddraykin> Hi, I either need to know how to get my microphone audio to stop switching off, and a way to record in mono, or I need a new .wav to .qcp converter. Help?
<dr_Willis> daveddk,  yes.
<OriWB_> Can someone tell me how to useCan someone tell me how to use my fprint scanner on login? my fprint scanner on login?
<realsifo> any one can help me?
<daveddk> dr_willis, cool thx, because the Linpus OS i ¤%&¤&% me off!
<dr_Willis> daveddk,  mine came witn windows xp
<innociv> how do i add a user and have them be apart of a certain group and for them to start at a specific folder IE /home/domain.com instead of /home/username?
<resoprob> can anyone here help me with screen resolution problem.. tried googling but to no avail
<daveddk> dr_willis, ok, I didnt want to pay for windows, in the SDD is slowing the computer down.. But the preinstalled Linpus linux are useless!
<dr_Willis> daveddk,  mine has a 120gb hard drive. :) was only like $30 more for that and more ram.
<daveddk> dr_willis, I like the idea of not having any moveable parts in the netbook :)
<dr_Willis> I like the idea of a 120+gb media player that fits in my lunchbox
<eraggo_> what i need for dual monitoring after i buy new video card? yes i have another display; not same size this 1
<dr_Willis> eraggo_,  2 video cards? or 1 card with 2 video outs?
<eraggo_> i have 1 in my motherboard so far :D
<daveddk> dr_willis, yeah its cool.. It  do not understand Acer's choice of Distro, the acerfan deamon wasnt even installed
<realsifo> help me
<oCean_> innociv: see manual page "adduser". Use options like --home and --gid (or --ingroup)
<quibbler> innociv: add a user -in advance change his home directory - make him member of whatever group
<innociv> hm if they're already added can i change their --home using it?
<OriWB_> Can someone tell me how to use my fprint scanner on login?
<realsifo> my cdma phone is haier d1200p
<realsifo> is there any driver for my cdma phone is haier d1200p in ubuntu?
<innociv> ah usermod?
<oCean_> innociv: usermod is for existing users, adduser is for new users
<innxis> Hello! I have a problem with my screen resolution on Ubuntu 8.10. I have 2 displays (LG Flatron l1919s (19', resolution I want: 1280x1024); iiyama ProLite E380s (15', resolution I want: 1024x768)) and a nvidia geforce NX7600GS 512mb video card. The problem is I can't get the maximum resolution. iiyama is working fine, but Flatron resolution is only 800x600. PLEASE HELP!
<innociv> hmm so i want to do usermod --home /home/domain.com -m username ?
<oCean_> innociv: correct
<ubuntu_-> hi ,now i use live cd.how can i repair a ntfs bad sector ?
<`Alt`> hi dude's :D
<`Alt`> why u use live cd
<`Alt`> use victoria soft
<innociv> ugh
<dr_Willis> ubuntu_-,  i dont think thats a good idea.  It may be safest to use the live cd to backup your data.. if you can.
<ubuntu_-> does not boot the hd it has bad sectors and i nedd them fixed
<innociv> on one it's not letting me do it because the directory already exsists :/
<innxis> :|
<OriWB_> Can someone please tell me how to use my fprint scanner on login? I got it to work, but it doesn't appear on login
<ubuntu_-> how do invoke the disk check command
<eth01> OriWB_: which version is it?
<ubuntu_-> sometimes it appears after 1 week
<kerm|t> how do i get standby to work on a dell?
<dr_Willis> ubuntu_-,  linux dosent really have a 'ntfs check disk' command..     that ive seen.
<OriWB_> eth01: intrepid ibex
<innociv> what do i do about that?
<oCean_> innociv: then don't use the -m switch in your command, It will only update the /etc/passwd, and not try to actually move the directory
<`Alt`> ubuntu_- use boot cd of the SOFT viktoria
<Slart> ubuntu_-: the command badblocks searches for bad blocks in a device
<eth01> kerm|t: thats kernel depending
<innociv> well i want to move all those bash files and stuff there. i guess i just have to do that with sudo
<Slart> ubuntu_-: I'm not sure if it only works for ext2/3 fs though
<innxis> :|
<v2> does someone have excperience with ubuntu on mobile phone?
<dr_Willis> Slart,  from what i recall babblocks dosent 'fix' anything  - it just scans and prints out a list of them
<innxis> Hello! I have a problem with my screen resolution on Ubuntu 8.10. I have 2 displays (LG Flatron l1919s (19', resolution I want: 1280x1024); iiyama ProLite E380s (15', resolution I want: 1024x768)) and a nvidia geforce NX7600GS 512mb video card. The problem is I can't get the maximum resolution. iiyama is working fine, but Flatron resolution is only 800x600. PLEASE HELP!
<Slart> dr_Willis: ah... correct
<oCean_> innociv: well that, or remove/rename the existing directory.
<dr_Willis> Slart,  i also wonder what happens if your boot sector goes 'bad' sort of hard to work around that one.
<innociv> Yeah i mv'd it
<innociv> i have a notehr hting that seems liek it'll be an issue.  I need people logged onto sftp or ssh not able to see each others folders.. but I have to have group read access and them in the same group because of lighttpd
<kdeuser^> Heya
<name> hi
<v2> is it possible to hava modified ubuntu on 3g phone
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me where you find the ftp login for apache on ubuntu linux
<kdeuser^> How do I get my display to a tv using svideo ?
<kdeuser^> I am using ubuntu 8.10
<name> i'm not an ubuntu user, but i'm trying to write INSTALL instructions for my software, anyone could tell me how the packages are called for the following software? Python, Twisted, PyQt4, sqlalchemy
<OriWB_> Can Someone help me with my suspend and hibernate settings? when I use them, the screen goes blank, there's a blinking one of these "_", and i can't get out of it.
<gotobedsleepyhea> hi, still cannot get my hard drive to mount. it is installed on a  aacraid controller and shows in /proc/scsi/scsi but no coreesponding device in /dev.  more details here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/118402/
<yownanymous> OriWB_: if you just wait a bit it should suspend...
<kdeuser^> how do I get svideo working on Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<OriWB_> yownanymous: is it also true with hibernate?
<srrr> will pay USD$5 by PayPal to anyone who helps me install HighPoint RocketRAID 2640 driver on Ubuntu during install process! please help
<yownanymous> OriWB_: Dunno, having a wubi install, never tried hibernating
<v2> svideo worked ok on my ubuntu
<OriWB_> yownanymous: k thanx
<kdeuser^> v2: how do do it ?
<yownanymous> OriWB_: actually, how long are you waiting?
<v2> i just put svvideo to tv and voila!!
<OriWB_> yownanymous: i don';t know. its a while
<kdeuser^> v2: I have a Lenovo 3000 N100 laptop
<yownanymous> OriWB_: well roughly, is it more than 20 seconds?
<OriWB_> yawnanymous: yeah
<yownanymous> ah
<OriWB_> yawnanymous:  u know the prob?
<yownanymous> OriWB_: might do
<v2> what kind of output you have
<kdeuser^> v2: means ?
<ubuntu_-> if i use a defragment tool emulated with wine ?? should it work
<yownanymous> OriWB_: do you have a swap partition?
<innociv> ugh.. i have to know a users password to change it as root?  -_-
<v2> hmm
<kdeuser^> v2: an S-video 7 pin cable
<OriWB_> yawnanymous:  on my harddrive?
<v2> s oyou want that pcture shows on your laptop and tv same time?
<yownanymous> OriWB_: yes, by the way it's yownanymous rather than yawnanymous :P
<kdeuser^> tv says no signal
<OriWB_> yownanymous: oh sorry! no i dont
<innxis> Hello! I have a problem with my screen resolution on Ubuntu 8.10. I have 2 displays (LG Flatron l1919s (19', resolution I want: 1280x1024); iiyama ProLite E380s (15', resolution I want: 1024x768)) and a nvidia geforce NX7600GS 512mb video card. The problem is I can't get the maximum resolution. iiyama is working fine, but Flatron resolution is only 800x600. PLEASE HELP!
<v2> ???
<yownanymous> OriWB_: hmm, well just thought, a swap shouldn't affect suspend. Can you give me some specs?
<OriWB_> yownanymous: how do i do that?
<kdeuser^> v2: its a samsung tv
<oCean_> innociv: As root, you're not asked to enter the current pw for a user. Just the new pw
<v2> i also hve samsung
<yownanymous> OriWB_: not sure, but do you know anything about the computer? Such as manufacturer, also which version of ubuntu are you using?
<kdeuser^> v2: can I ping you away from the channel please
<v2>  ok
<innxis> :( please help
<innociv> i tried passwd user
<innociv> and set the password
<innociv> and it's saying it's worng when trying to log in
<harlemdavvey> serious question: is there any way to set a default window theme by command in the terminal??
<Sec_Goat> Good morning all. I have decided to take the plunge at leave windows for Ubuntu, however i am having some issues getting it installed correctly, if any one could help i would be glad to describe the problem :)
<yownanymous> harlemdavvey: Everything you can do by GUI, you can do by terminal :D
<harlemdavvey> how??
<harlemdavvey> the question is how!:)
<yownanymous> dunno
<yownanymous> just a supposition
<yownanymous> :D
<yownanymous> Sec_Goat: What kind of problems?
<zicho> mååp
<innxis> :(
<innxis> Hello! I have a problem with my screen resolution on Ubuntu 8.10. I have 2 displays (LG Flatron l1919s (19', resolution I want: 1280x1024); iiyama ProLite E380s (15', resolution I want: 1024x768)) and a nvidia geforce NX7600GS 512mb video card. The problem is I can't get the maximum resolution. iiyama is working fine, but Flatron resolution is only 800x600. PLEASE HELP!
<harlemdavvey> seriously..  i don't know how and why but my system reboots without a window theme working and i have to fight to have my windows closeable... what can i do to solve this problem? i cannot always have this problem...
<harlemdavvey> !
<OriWB_> yownanymous: system76, and ibex
<yownanymous> OriWB_: OK, what model of computer is it?
<Sec_Goat> yownanymous: When i boot from the cd and select install, it gets past the Loading screen with Ubuntu and the orange progress bar, then i get "Signal Over Range" and cannot continue because there is nothng on the scren
<OriWB_> yownanymous: du2
<dontpanic> hello ppl
<OriWB_> yownanymous: or darter ultra
<innociv> what the hell
<harlemdavvey> for exemple.. now i've solved this problem by typing in the terminal "metacity"
<innociv> i can log in with ssh but no sftp
<yownanymous> OriWB_: OK, I'll look up its specs in a sec
<OriWB_> yownanymous: hthanx
<gotobedsleepyhea> innxis: haave you got the restricted drivers installed?
<harlemdavvey> so how can i set METACITY theme the default and always working theme of my ubuntu 8.10???
<yownanymous> Sec_Goat: Never really heard of that kind of problem before :/
<innxis> gotobedsleepyhea: yes
<harlemdavvey> please guy, i cannot stand linux anymore because of these problems...
<dontpanic> anybody with ubuntu and a MacBook ? without OSX, just ubuntu ?
<yownanymous> Sec_Goat: are you installing over a wireless network or something?
<zeralda> arent there any dictionary support with linux ...like arabic english dictionary
<innxis> gotobedsleepyhea: I think I have to edit my xorg manually.
<innxis> gotobedsleepyhea: I had this problem in the past.
<dontpanic> i can't install ubuntu on mac os , it just doenst boot.... but if i install fedora it works /.
<gotobedsleepyhea> and you are using nvidia x server settings to configure
<innxis> gotobedsleepyhea: yes
<gotobedsleepyhea> always  works for me
<E3b> hello all, I have a problem with xbmc, everything is work great but when I'm see movies on a full screen, I have delay between the sound and the video, when I'm out of full screen.. it's work fine.. someone can help me please?
<durt> Sec_Goat: You mean signal out of  range, it's a video card/monitor prob
<yownanymous> OriWB_: unfortunately it cant find the product, I have a backup plan though
<innxis> gotobedsleepyhea: my monitor is a retarded one
<harlemdavvey> please.. guys someone help me..
<OriWB_> yownanymous: lol, what'd u have in mind?
<innxis> gotobedsleepyhea: or maybe it's just the xorg sometimes
<Sec_Goat> Yownanymous: nope, Downloaded the ISO, and burnt it.. I have seen something like this in Windows before, and what i did to fix it was reduce the resolution, is there a way to do that     the Boot / install options?
<yownanymous> Sec_Goat: In the bootloader, there should be a screen res option I think
<gotobedsleepyhea> you might have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sec_Goat> Durt: Yes it is something the video card bu t is definitely signal OVER Range
<yownanymous> OriWB_: Erm, well the wikipedia article plan went out the window
<gotobedsleepyhea> if it is detecting the your monitor properly
<yownanymous> OriWB_: do you close the lid or press quit from the menu?
<OriWB_> harlemdavvey: sometimes you have to ask your question over, since it may be missed. don't be afraid to ask two or three times sometimes
<atlef_> harlemdavvey: preferences - sessions - add and in the command part enter metacity --replace
<OriWB_> yownanymous: well, i set the computer not to do anything when i close the lid
<yownanymous> OK, so it's quit
<OriWB_> yownanymous: but thats a waste of battery
<durt> Sec_Goat: press esc before boot to gui install and select text install, or download the alternative install cd
<yownanymous> durt: Oh there's a point, never thought of that
<Besogon> zzx
<gotobedsleepyhea> hi, still cannot get my hard drive to mount. it is installed on a  aacraid controller and shows in /proc/scsi/scsi but no coreesponding device in /dev.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/118402/
<OriWB_> yownanymous: :)
<Sec_Goat> durt: I will give that a shot, any suggestions for alt Cds? like the txt install one?
<yownanymous> OriWB_: erm right, so it's just a black screen and a horizontal line like in terminal?
<harlemdavvey> atlef_: do i have to put something on the "browse.." button?
<OriWB_> yownanymous: exactly
<baz> how do i restart openssh server
<VieQ> hello, how can I schedule a chkdsk on the next reboot?
<yownanymous> OriWB_: Strange, when mine does that, I wait for a maximum of about 10 seconds then it goes into standby
<durt> Sec_Goat: no, it's straight forward
<harlemdavvey> seriously..  i don't know how and why but my system reboots without a window theme working and i have to fight to have my windows closeable... what can i do to solve this problem? i cannot always have this problem... i cannot stand this situation that is always the same everytime i uninstall some program...
<juniecho> hi, somebody know the name of that... font installer in kubuntu? i really want to install that on my gnome
<OriWB_> yownanymous: hmm
<v2> does anybody have ubuntu on 3g mobile phone
<yownanymous> OriWB_: You got any hardware like USB pens inserted or anything like that?
<OriWB_> i could try letting it sit for a bit.... or look for standbye setting somewhere
<Sec_Goat> alright i will give this another shot and see what happens, hopefully i will be back on ubuntu!
<durt> Sec_Goat: don't do a cli install, thats just a basic server install, no windows
<OriWB_> yownanymous: well, now i do, but not always
<yownanymous> OriWB_: Well put it in standby, wait for a while, and if it doesn't work, come back here
<OriWB_> yownanymous: k thanx
<v2> can you install ubuntu from memorycard
<yownanymous> v2: You can install from USB stick
<v2> but not from memorycard?
<yownanymous> v2: Dunno, check out http://unetbootin.sourceforrge.net
<yownanymous> I mean
<yownanymous> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<yownanymous> typo
<yownanymous> :D
<FloodBot2> yownanymous: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yownanymous> I'm not flooding, I'm correcting a typo! :@
<juniecho> that bot is too smart
<merl1n> can anyone help me with skype in dsl
<juniecho> hey anyone know the name of that font installer in kubuntu? i switched from kubuntu to ubuntu, now i really want to have it on my computer again
<merl1n> it logs in but no contacts are found
<gotobedsleepyhea> anyone here ever used mknod command?
<v2> does anybody know mobile phone where you can connect usb stick
<yownanymous> v2: Do you want to install Ubuntu Mobile Edition?
<v2> yes
<v2> i guess
<yownanymous> v2: There's a way to do it, hang on
<v2> ok
<yownanymous> v2: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<v2> thx
<yownanymous> v2: No problem
<juniecho> yownanymous wow i've never seen anything like this interesting :)
<yownanymous> juniecho: what?
<johan12> is there any good psp iso compressor for linux?
<juniecho> that... ubuntu mid edition :) hehe
<yownanymous> oh right
<worldcitizen> you are now breathing manually
<yownanymous> yeah
<yownanymous> I was gonna install it on my f****d phone
<juniecho> :)
<juniecho> well that's for smartphones right?
<henaaque> hello
<mastt> how do you limit a new user's access to anywhere outside the home directory?
<yownanymous> mastt: It should be like that by default, they need root access
<yownanymous> mastt: Oh wait a sec
 * yownanymous slaps himself
<G-Bleezy> Hey how do I "open ports"?
<henaaque> yesterday i did an apt-get upgrade, and after that smba and lisa aren't working. is there something hat i can do to have my old samba and lisa??
<juniecho> hey what is the easiest way to install fonts?
<jrib> !iptables | G-Bleezy
<ubottu> G-Bleezy: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<G-Bleezy> thank you
<jrib> G-Bleezy: but no ports are closed by default in the firewall.  You just need to start whatever service you want to run on them.
<yownanymous> mastt: You mean you don't want them even able to see the other directories? Because without root access they can't do anything to them
<jrib> !fonts | juniecho
<ubottu> juniecho: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<G-Bleezy> oh ok that is good to know
<G-Bleezy> i thought it was closed :/
<jrib> juniecho: essentially, drag the .ttf to ~/.fonts
<jrib> G-Bleezy: why?
<G-Bleezy> because i could connect via from localhost but not remote....
<mzz> G-Bleezy: if you're running some service but can't access it from an external host that's more often because you're behind a router doing NAT than because of something ubuntu is doing
<G-Bleezy> how can i prove that?
<nightrid3r> is there a tool like aida that can tell me the type of ram i have
<mzz> G-Bleezy: (which is more of a #networking thing really, assuming that exists)
<G-Bleezy> im on wireless
<juniecho> jrib: wasn't there a font installer tool on kubuntu? can't i get something similar?
<mastt> yownanymous: yes
<jrib> G-Bleezy: sudo iptables -L   to make sure there are no iptables rules
<yownanymous> mastt: Hmm, there should be some way to do that, give me a sec
<mzz> G-Bleezy: I bet your wireless router needs a port forward set up
<jrib> juniecho: there's probably some nautilus script that will let you right click and install font (since all it would do is copy the font to ~/.fonts), but I don't know
<yownanymous> oh I know
<G-Bleezy> looks clean
<G-Bleezy> FN'mzz is there any way i can check that??
<juniecho> jrib: that easy ? :) i think i'll give it a try
<henaaque> can i undo the apt-get upgrade?
<G-Bleezy> I don't have access to the physical router...can i confirm that im screwed without physical access??
<jrib> henaaque: not supported.  Why do you want to?
<G-Bleezy> physical access to the router is more what i meant to say :)
<mastt> one apache process is running as root, is that safe?
<yownanymous> mastt: It should all be under Preferences->Administration->Users and Groups
<mastt> yownanymous: I don't have a gui installed
<nightrid3r> mastt yes it is
<yownanymous> mastt: Oh
<mzz> G-Bleezy: I'd ask #networking, assuming it exists
<yownanymous> I'm pretty useless without a GUI I'm afraid
<mzz> G-Bleezy: it is not hard to be a lot better at this kind of thing than I am :)
<mastt> yownanymous: thanks anyway
<yownanymous> no problem
<rockyrock> hey guys, how to let BitTorrent Transmission to select a port automatically??
<G-Bleezy> lol don't be so hard on yourself!
<juniecho> jrib: i can't find ~/.fonts , am i to manually create it?
<mastt> is squirrelmail all I need to act as a mail server and display mail from a web interface?
<jimcooncat> G-Bleezy: you can't get to the router with your browser?
<VieQ> guys any one can tell me how to make the system do a fsck on the next boot?
<henaaque> jrib, yesterday i did an apt-get upgrade, and now the others computers of my network can't access my files using samba
<kl0x> hi ppl
<harlemdavvey> what's the fastest program for torrents in ubuntu 8.10? transmission?
<yownanymous> I was wondering if it's possible to read an ext 3 filesystem in Windows
<kl0x> transmission is really simple and fast, I'd say is a good choice
<mzz> yownanymous: google for "ext3 ifs"
<yownanymous> mzz: cheers
<kl0x> yeah
<kl0x> actually ext2FS
<nightrid3r> harlemdavvey they are all the same when speed is concerned
<G-Bleezy> FN'jimcooncat, Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 192.168.0.1.
<yownanymous> so what essentially is the difference between ext3 and ext4?
<mzz> yownanymous: (no firsthand experience with that one but I've heard it works pretty well)(
<mzz> yownanymous: kernelnewbies.org has a page on that iirc
<harlemdavvey> well, yes but maybe there is some difference in resuming, availability in finding sources.. i don't know...
 * mzz digs it up
<henaaque> yesterday i did an apt-get upgrade, and now the others computers of my network can't access my files using samba. what can i do??
<quibbler> rockyrock: in transmission - preferences-network-set what port you want
<jrib> juniecho: yes
<nightrid3r> !repeat | henaaque
<ubottu> henaaque: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cousin_luigi> hi
<mzz> yownanymous: google site:kernelnewbies.org ext4, first hit
<jrib> henaaque: ubuntu version, package version, etc.  Have you checked bugs.ubuntu.com
<yownanymous> argh, kernel compilation, not something I'm comfortable with
<cousin_luigi> how can I disable networkmanager from starting at login?
<jimcooncat> G-Bleezy: You know that's your gateway IP? Perhaps try 192.168.0.1:8080
<mzz> G-Bleezy: "route" can tell you what your gateway's ip is
<mzz> G-Bleezy: and if it won't listen on common ports like 80 or 8080 you can use nmap to figure out what it has open
<quibbler> !bit torrent | harlemdavvey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bit torrent
<yownanymous> hey this IFS stuff looks pretty good, thanks mzz
<mzz> np
<quibbler> !torrent | harlemdavvey
<ubottu> harlemdavvey: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<G-Bleezy> FN'mzz, hey route was good!! I found the gateway, it was hiding!! :p
<mzz> personally I do this the other way around, most linux distros are pretty good at reading and writing local ntfs or network cifs mounts
<gotobedsleepyhea> one last time before i go to bed...has anyone here ever used mknod command? does it sound  like to answer to  my missing hard drive in /dev?
<G-Bleezy> 192.168.1.1
<yownanymous> mzz: Yeah but I use wubi so Windows is my "proper" OS
<mzz> gotobedsleepyhea: I've used it, you shouldn't need it
<lordnoid> When I try to add a partition in GParted it says I already have 4 primary partitions. Thats true, but I want to add a logical partition :S Why Can't I do that?
<mzz> gotobedsleepyhea: what's the problem?
<G-Bleezy> "NETGEAR WGR614v8" :(
<mzz> yownanymous: hmm, I hope that ifs stuff can access the loopback fs...
<G-Bleezy> anyone got that gear? :p
<yownanymous> mzz: I heard something about that actually
<mzz> lordnoid: you need to add an extended partition to put that logical partition in, most likely
<cousin_luigi> lordnoid: remove a primary partition and create an extended one
<nightrid3r> lordnoid a logical partition is a primary that acts as a container for other partitions
<yownanymous> but it's a virtual disk, that's the problem
<mzz> lordnoid: yeah, what cousin_luigi said
<lordnoid> oh okay
<gotobedsleepyhea> have a hard drive on an adaptec raid controller that  shows up in /proc/scsi/scsi but not in /dev
<nightrid3r> s/logical/extended
<lordnoid> thanks
<mzz> gotobedsleepyhea: using which kernel? Standard ubuntu one?
<yownanymous> my headphones feel oppressive :P
<gotobedsleepyhea> good question - its mythbuntu with fixes
<gotobedsleepyhea> not sure which kernal
<mzz> gotobedsleepyhea: could be a missing module. Can you pastebin dmesg?
<yownanymous> mythbuntu is good but it's really complicated
<kl0x> Has anyone idea why Surf applet for AWN doesn't show not visited rss links?
<kerm|t> i thought dell worked well with unbuntu, why doesnt suspend work on an e6400?
<innociv> do i need to do something with a user for it to be able to connect via sftp?... I keep getting access denied
<jrib> innociv: did you install openssh-server?
<innociv> i can get on it with one usr
<innociv> user*
<mzz> innociv: if they can ssh in they can usually use sftp too afaik
<innociv> but not a new one i made
<gotobedsleepyhea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118417/
<innociv> and hte user can ssh in
<mzz> innociv: I'd look at the server-side logs (may have to increase verbosity a bit), they're usually more interesting than the client-side logs
<mastt> what lines do I need to add to sources.lst to get access to most software?
<innociv> what log am i looking for?
<mzz> innociv: good question :) Probably just the usual /var/log/messages, but you may have to increase verbosity through /etc/ssh/sshd_config, iirc
<voyagi> Is it possible to put an IDE harddrive in a cabinett for an extern DVD-burner?
<innociv> ugh
<innociv> oh
<innociv> i dont have allowusers in there
<cornell> Anybody here know about phpsysinfo and its config file?  I upgraded from gutsy to heron and phpsysinfo stopped working, getting message...  "...specified sensor program is not supported..."  Googling I found nothing.  Tried uninstalling, removing config as well, re-installing, now there's no config.php.  How do I get the config file?  I thought installing would do it.
<jrib> mastt: use System -> Administration -> Software sources to enable main, restricted, universe, and multiverse.  Consider enabling -backports as well.  Do not enable -proposed unless you want to become a tester of broken software.
<jrib> !repos > mastt
<ubottu> mastt, please see my private message
<mastt> jrib: I don't have a gui
<jrib> mastt: then read the page ubottu gave you
<Yownanymous> jrib: Actually "broken software" is a bit of a pessimistic view. I've tested Jaunty and had no problems so far
<innociv> the heck?  I get Cannot get real path for '/home/test/public_html/chat/admin'. on logging in with winscp when that isn't the home directory so i don't see why it should care.. But then it goes into home dir fine.
<jrib> Yownanymous: I didn't say anything about jaunty
<_ykram> anyone know of satnav routing software that will run on ubuntu ?
<g33k_gir1> i have a firefox display problem I'm not sure where to begin fixing. I cannot see any contrast between text fields and page backgrounds, no matter which ubuntu theme I use. is there a pastebin I can put a screenshot in?
<Yownanymous> jrib: Yeah but very often testing software isn't all that broken
<mastt> what's the easiest way to protect my files if someone gets user access?
<innociv> nvm
<innociv> fixed it
<glucose> Hello
<ziroday> mastt: encrypt them.
<jrib> Yownanymous: sure, but you should not enable it unless you don't mind having occasionally broken software
<Yownanymous> jrib: I see what you mean, yeah
<ziroday> mastt: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<mastt> ziroday: they need to be accessible to the server at all times
<quibbler> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Yownanymous> !info ubuntu
<ubottu> Package ubuntu does not exist in intrepid
<mastt> !info postfix
<ubottu> postfix (source: postfix): High-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.5-1 (intrepid), package size 1190 kB, installed size 2924 kB
<Yownanymous> ubottu: That's a bit ironic...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Yownanymous> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.2-0ubuntu0+intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 2339 kB, installed size 7152 kB
<Yownanymous> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.124 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 52 kB
<g33k_gir1> quibbler: i only see a text pastebin
<ziroday> !msgthebot | Yownanymous
<ubottu> Yownanymous: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<toddoon> hi, how do i configure compiz in intrepid?
<jrib> !ccsm | toddoon
<ubottu> toddoon: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<quibbler> g33k_gir1: set it on imageshack or something...have you tried just default theme?
<toddoon> jrib: thx!
<g33k_gir1> quibbler: I've tried all the themes
<gotobedsleepyhea> <mzz> never mind - i tried the mknod thing an nothing changed in fdisk -l and i could not do a fdisk /dev/sdd I might need a reboot but it's recording something atm. I will come back and hassle channel some more tomorrow if no resolution.
<Luis32> How can I change the e-mail from an account in shipit.ubuntu.com?
<henaaque> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<henaaque> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 4266 kB, installed size 11904 kB
<mzz> gotobedsleepyhea: check dmesg for anything suspicious. Also, it may be showing up as some /dev/sd that isn't d
<roda_gila> @ find dewi bintang bunga
<quibbler> g33k_gir1: what about font colors?
<mzz> gotobedsleepyhea: mknod rarely helps unless udev is very confused, which is rare
<henaaque> !info lisa
<Luis32> 	
<Luis32> How can I change the e-mail from an account in shipit.ubuntu.com?
<ubottu> Package lisa does not exist in intrepid
<ziroday> Luis32: you need to change your launchpad email AFAIK
<baz> what command would i type to restart ssh server?
<kl0x> !info bb
<ubottu> bb (source: bb): ASCII-art demo based on AAlib. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3rc1-8 (intrepid), package size 1168 kB, installed size 1832 kB
<CokeNCode> hey guys, i have an 8 gig markvision stick here that i wanted to install ubuntu on, but for some reason, my machine won't recognize it
<ziroday> baz: /etc/init.d/ssh restart IIRC
<kl0x> that would be /etc/init.d/ssh restart?
<CokeNCode> not at start up, or when ubuntu is running
<roda_gila> @ find lolita jangan ganggu pacarku
<CokeNCode> my other stick works fine, but t his one doesn't
<ziroday> CokeNCode: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l please
<g33k_gir1> quibbler: what about them? its not the filled field, its the empty fields I can't see
<CokeNCode> k, thanks ziroday
<Slart> roda_gila: wrong channel..
<rainmanp7> Gdmorning
<ignis_fatuus> Hola
<quibbler> g33k_gir1: ?? post the image
<rainmanp7> What is a good high performance DNS server to get from synaptic ?
<Luis32> ziroday thanks
<g33k_gir1> doing now
<roda_gila> @ find jangan pernah selingkuh
<jrib> roda_gila: what are you doing?
<Slart> rainmanp7: bind is one.. it's pretty good I suppose
<Klinger> spricht hier zufällig jemand deutsch und kennt sich mit desktopkonfigurationen mit 2 bildschirmen mit unterschiedlicher auflösung unter 8.10 aus? auf englisch könnte ich mein problem niemandem erklären... :)
<rainmanp7> Slart thanx can it handle LDAP ?
<ziroday> !de | Klinger
<ubottu> Klinger: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Slart> rainmanp7: I have no idea.. I only use it for some dns forwarding and a few static entries
<robhol> does anyone know how to set the active mode settings in kasablanca?
<roda_gila> hello
<cupu_ciber> hi
<blackgraz> hi
<blackgraz> hola
<rainmanp7> Slart thank you
<quibbler> !welcome
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<roda_gila> help me dunkz
<cupu_ciber> kenapa
<CokeNCode> ziroday, http://paste.ubuntu.com/118421/
<blackgraz> teehee
<CokeNCode> any suggestions ?
<blackgraz> he drunz
<blackgraz> kz
<v2> does anybody know when the new opensource drivers for ati video cards come avaible
<mzz> v2: "the" new opensource drivers?
<Davedan> can I run a script automatically when a new package is installed or upgraded using APT?
<mzz> did I miss something again?
<v2> bad english
<pino> j #ssh
<cupu_ciber> :D
<mzz> v2: anything in particular the current ones don't do that you need?
<kl0x> v2 what language do you speak
<ziroday> CokeNCode: well according to fdisk its detected
<v2> english
<roda_gila> W mumetz
<cupu_ciber> mumetz kenapa << roda_gila
<v2> i mean drivers for new videocards
<kl0x> v2 i ment, lol, your other language
<CokeNCode> ziroday, yeh, i noticed that. the 8 gig
<ziroday> CokeNCode: in a terminal can you do mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
 * mzz forgot if the xf86-video-ati prerelease that just came out supported any new hardware
<v2> XD
<CokeNCode> why won't it mount automatically ?
<roda_gila> nyari lagu dangdutz
<CokeNCode> k, let me try
<v2> finnish and little bit french
<cupu_ciber> hah ???
<Myrtti> !id | cupu_ciber
<ubottu> cupu_ciber: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<v2> random
<cupu_ciber> ok
<roda_gila> wakakakakk
<ziroday> CokeNCode: it appears the drive could be corrupted. If you are planning to put ubuntu on it then you might as well reformat it
<CokeNCode> it's saying mount point /media/disk doesn't exist
<CokeNCode> ziroday, everyone using these sticks at my office can only get them to come up in windows
<CokeNCode> and not in linux
<cupu_ciber> only a few people in ubuntu ID :D
<v2> Does anybody know when new opensource ati drivers come avible
<ziroday> CokeNCode: okay can you do sudo mkdir /media/thumb && sudo chmod ugo=rwx /media/thumb && mount /dev/sdb1 /media/thumb
<CokeNCode> ziroday, can i reformat it from this machine ? or do i need to put it back into my windows machine
<ziroday> CokeNCode: you _should_ be able to reformat it with gparted, however these thumbdrives sound like a special case
<v2> ??
<decembre> v2: you are on ubuntu irc
<v2> yea
<Myrtti> v2: like on ubuntu?
<CokeNCode> ziroday, now it's telling me that i must specify a file type
<v2> yea
<CokeNCode> sorry
<CokeNCode> filesystem type
<Myrtti> v2: not in Intrepid.
<v2> ??
<Myrtti> v2: atleast for a while
<v2> Sorry  i dont understand
<ziroday> CokeNCode: right try mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/thumb
<CokeNCode> SWEET
<CokeNCode> that works ziroday , what now ?
<ziroday> CokeNCode: did that work?
<Myrtti> v2: it's highly unlikely the new ati opensource drivers (of which I haven't heard of, then again, there's nothing new in that) will not come in Intrepid.
<ziroday> CokeNCode: right, you want to put ubuntu on it right?
<Myrtti> s/unlikely/likely/
<Myrtti> or something
<CokeNCode> ziroday, yup
<ziroday> v2: you can follow the driver development at http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonhd
<mastt> !info courier
<ubottu> Package courier does not exist in intrepid
<ziroday> CokeNCode: okay, go to System > Adminstrator > Create a USB disk
<mastt> !info courier-base
<ubottu> courier-base (source: courier): Courier mail server - base system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60.0-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 224 kB, installed size 536 kB
<CokeNCode> ziroday, oh ok, i thought i'd have to format it before i did this
<CokeNCode> or does this do the formatting
<ziroday> CokeNCode: that should do it automagically
<mastt> can I change the disk requirements at which aptitude asks me to press y to continue?
<v2> i dont fucking undertsand :(
<v2> im noob
<mastt> !info amavisd-new
<ubottu> amavisd-new (source: amavisd-new): Interface between MTA and virus scanner/content filters. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.6.1.dfsg-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 813 kB, installed size 2220 kB
<Myrtti> v2: varo vähän sitä kielenkäyttöä
<CokeNCode> sweet
<Myrtti> !fi | v2
<ubottu> v2: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<CokeNCode> thanks ziroday, you're a hero
<ziroday> CokeNCode: heh, so everything working good?
<mastt> Need to get 7123kB of archives. After unpacking 24.6MB will be used.
<mastt> how do I change that so it doesn't ask me unless it's above 100MB?
<pino> do you know where i can download the latest version of virtualbox for ubuntu?
<mastt> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in intrepid
<pino> the one in the official packages is obsolete
<yownanymous> !info vbox
<ubottu> Package vbox does not exist in intrepid
<ziroday> pino: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<yownanymous> pino: !info qtemu
<mastt> the !info command needs to suggest packages
<ken1111_> hi everyone
<ziroday> !msgthebot | yownanymous mastt
<mastt> how hard would it be to substring search the list
<ubottu> yownanymous mastt: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<g33k_gir1> quibbler: nvm -- figured out its a hardware issue, not a software issue
<ignis_fatuus> hi
<CokeNCode> hmmm, when they talk about 'documents and settings will be stored in reserved space' is that the space for the stuff you do while in ubuntu, or the space for the extra files
<CokeNCode> should i just make that as large as possible ?
<yownanymous> ignis_fatuus: hi
<quibbler> g33k_gir1: ok ...but what hardware problem
<ignis_fatuus>  Hey sorry does anybody know how can I make an external disk work when it is not even detected by writing "lsusb" on the console?
<mastt> !info shorewall
<ubottu> shorewall (source: shorewall-common): Shoreline Firewall, netfilter configurator - transitional package. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.12-1 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<g33k_gir1> i dunno -- I think it must be my screen -- I sent the screenshot to the person next to me, and its perfect, on his laptop
<ziroday> CokeNCode: err thats for your documents and stuff in your home folder
<pino> ziroday, i need the ose versione
<g33k_gir1> so it must be my monitor
<CokeNCode> ziroday, so that's like settings ?
<g33k_gir1> quibbler: sorry ^^^^
<ziroday> pino: that is the ose version
<g33k_gir1> quibbler: forgot to reply, with yr name
<ziroday> CokeNCode: you know you have a /home/username right?
<CokeNCode> should i make that small or large ? what happens if I make it small, what's the rest of the space used for ?
<CokeNCode> ziroday, yeh
<CokeNCode> I know
<quibbler> g33k_gir1: no problems...i hope you resolve it
<CokeNCode> but, i'm a bit confused by what they mean
<CokeNCode> maybe, it's a lack of knowledge, but their wording doesn't seem to precise
<ziroday> CokeNCode: basically if you make it too small you can't store your stuff in there. If you make it too large you can't install extra apps
<CokeNCode> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<g33k_gir1> quibbler: maybe its my gfx card drivers
<ziroday> CokeNCode: its the area where you stick all your things. Its your home folder
<CokeNCode> ziroday, and the rest of the place is used for stuff like applications and settings
<CokeNCode> correct ?
<yownanymous> :D
<yownanymous> :D
<yownanymous> :D
<FloodBot2> yownanymous: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> CokeNCode: well settings are stored in your /home folder but yes applications and system wide settings
<yownanymous> hehe
<CokeNCode> that's just purely for data ... why would i have to manually choose how much i want for that tho
<CokeNCode> seems strange
<ziroday> !offtopic | yownanymous
<ubottu> yownanymous: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<yownanymous> I always wanted to see what would happen if I flooded...
<imaginativeone> how do I move my panel to the bottom of the screen?
<imaginativeone> it's stubborn and won't be dragged
<CokeNCode> I don't have to do that in a regular linux installation, why do i have to do it when i install it on a memory stick ?
<ziroday> CokeNCode: well are you going to install extra apps?
<CokeNCode> ziroday, yup
<ziroday> CokeNCode: which ones?
<CokeNCode> i'm gonna split it down the middle, 3 gigs a piece
<CokeNCode> some stuff i need for web development, and network monitoring tools
<ziroday> CokeNCode: and how much stuff are you going to hold in your /home. Just work docs, your music library, movies?
<yownanymous> right, this might be controversial, but all mods are just about the most unkind most miserable people I've ever met
<kl0x> I gotta say good bye people, have a good day and enjoy your ubuntus =D
<CokeNCode> ziroday, yup.
<Myrtti> yownanymous: thanks. do you want to discuss that somewhere else?
<ken1111_> can anyone help me please i am new to linux and i was installing updates and my pc crashed and updates failed now when i try and reinstall them i get a error E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  and the update fails then i open the terminal and enter sudo dpkg --configure -a then it asks for my password  and no matter what i do i cant...
<ken1111_> ...enter my password
<CokeNCode> I'm still puzzled by this
<ignis_fatuus>  Hey sorry does anybody know how can I make an external disk work when it is not even detected by writing "lsusb" on the console?
<CokeNCode> how do i make suggestions for improved documentation ?
<ziroday> CokeNCode: okay, well I would give 5GB for applications and then 3GB for your /home folder
<g33k_gir1> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mastt> !info mutt
<ubottu> mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.18-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1077 kB, installed size 5368 kB
<ziroday> CokeNCode: you can file a bug against the application. The apps name is usb-creator
<ziroday> !bugs | CokeNCode
<ubottu> CokeNCode: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<CokeNCode> i still don't get why this extra space has to be reserved ... but, ok, I'll go ahead and follow the advice given. Thanks ziroday
<pino> ziroday, are you sure? it seems it is not..
<imaginativeone> how do I move my panel?  it's stubborn, and won't be dragged...
<pino> ziroday, the link you pointed are the binaries for non ose version (with rdp server, etc...)
<ziroday> CokeNCode: well basically what the installer does is stick a livecd on the usb disk. Not a normal install. And it has to know how much space you want to be "persistant" basically stuff that will last after you uninstall.
<ziroday> pino: according to http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/VirtualBox
<ziroday> pino: and see http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<ziroday> CokeNCode: err shutdown not unistall sorry
<ziroday> CokeNCode: sorry if my explanation hasn't been very clear.
<zxd> hi
<zxd> why does it say lenny/sid in cat /etc/debian_version
<quibbler> imaginativeone:     It sounds like your gnome-panel is locked down. You can remedy this from gconf-editor. Start it from the quick launch dialogue (ALT+F2) or from the terminal: [with the command] gconf-editor   Once the editor has opened, navigate to “apps” > “panel” > “global”, and uncheck the key called “locked_down”.
<ziroday> zxd: because ubuntu is based on lenny/sid?
<zxd> how can i tell what ver of ubuntu i have installed then ?
<geirha> lsb_release -a
<pino> ziroday, i am sure now. the links in both the opensource section and full-section from the editions page point to the same non-ose version
<ziroday> zxd: lsb_release -a
<pino> ziroday, but i need binaries of the ose
<g33k_gir1> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<imaginativeone> quibbler: thanks!
<mastt> if I install a mail server will it end up an open relay by default and get abused?
<ziroday> pino: thats the open source version. Did you read http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions where it says "VirtualBox OSE is also available from the Downloads page."
<quibbler> imaginativeone: you are welcome
<ziroday> pino: if you want newer binaries then you need to upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu
<pino> ziroday, yes, and that download page points to the non ose version
<ziroday> pino: did you see the bottom bit of http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<pino> ziroday, the bottom is for the source code..
<pino> ziroday, i need binaries for non-ose
<pino> *for ose, sorry
<ziroday> pino: where it says "Please note that the Open Source Edition does not include an installer or setup utilities, as it is mainly aimed at developers and Linux distributors." You need to upgrade your version of ubuntu if you want a newer virtualbox
<surf3r> buliding a kernel, i did a make install, but, not sure if it installed the new kerenl, there's nothing new in /boot, and in my current working directory there's a file called vmlinux, is that the kernel?
<pino> yes...that's why i am asking here, if there's a binary for ubuntu
<ziroday> pino: yes, in a newer version of ubuntu
<pino> hmm
<pino> why is there this limitation
<zxd> how does upstart differ from sysvinit
<CokeNCode> thanks ziroday, no your explanation has been great. I just had difficulty following the logic of why things are the way they are that's all
<zxd> Through upstart, we are able to have an
<zxd> event-driven process
<zxd> what does that mean  , event-driven
<ziroday> CokeNCode: feel free to file a bug against the package, the devs will probably explain it an awful lot better then I did
<Lopta|t_a|> hello is there some tool for ubuntu with the gui which could make me a graph of selected processes, like if I have 54 proftpd process, I want  that this tool could calculate what's the joined usage of all proftpd processes and that tool could make me a graph of the avarage usage of 54 proftpd processes?
<Davedan> is there a way to hook into the apt process and being notified when a new package is installed?
<jrib> Davedan: apt doesn't install anything without your approval
<Sebi> hi
<ziroday> pino: because its a complicated package that involves building kernel modules etc
<Davedan> jrib: I want to add an 'event listener' to apt and run a script on my machine each time apt installs something
<Sebi> i have a problem with wine: toslan@ignaz-acer:~$  wine
<Sebi> bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<Sebi> but wine is installed: toslan@ignaz-acer:~$  ls -l /usr/bin/wine
<Sebi> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5496 2008-10-27 02:32 /usr/bin/wine
<jrib> Davedan: I'm pretty sure you can do that in apt or dpkg preferences (yes, I know that's vague)
<surf3r> am i supposed to use mkinitrdramfs somehow after my kernel is built?
<ziroday> Sebi: was does whereis wine say?
<Sebi> toslan@ignaz-acer:~$  which wine
<Sebi> /usr/bin/wine
<Davedan>  jrib: what do you mean by 'dpkg preferences'?
<jrib> Davedan: dpkg.cfg?
<mastt> how can I change the dark blue of vim syntax highlighting to aqua?
<fw_> mastt: try :colorscheme
<bluej> anyone know of a column view file browser (like Mac's Finder)?
<Sebi> ziroday: even chdir in the corresponding directory and executing ./wine there doesn't help
<Davedan>  jrib: I see info about pinning a specif package version but not events. I'll keep looking. thanks for the direction
<Sebi> ziroday: also not de- and re-installing wine, with cleaning the packet cache
<jrib> Davedan: there are all these dpkg:: preferences you can set apt-get to use.  One of them should give you the ability to do what you want.  But I neither know offhand, nor do I know of the specific document to give you as a reference
<Sebi> ziroday: using tcsh as shell didn't help also...
<Lopta|t_a|> How could I make a cpu usage graph of just selected processes?
<ziroday> Sebi: I really, really have no clue.
<Sebi> ziroday: me neither..
<Davedan>  jrib: thanks. it's a good start
<|Wo1F|> Question: i removed one of the SCSI HDD and when i boot i get Grub Error 17. Some one please help me how to fix my grub
<innociv> gah.. not apt-get remove for php5 cgi xcache?
<innociv> only for normal xcache?
<Sebi> ziroday: perhaps sth. with the ram, but reboot didn't help either
<dixon_> if I want to add command aliases, shall I put them in .profile or .bashrc . Everyone says different
<onats> hi, how do i identify the hard disk numbers of the hard drives i have installed, e.g. (hd0,0)
<quibbler> dixon_: i put themin .bashrc
<dixon_> quibbler: thanks
<jrib> Davedan: you can see what I mean in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99update-notifier for example
<Sebi> ziroday: but thanks anyway.
<DIFH-iceroot> dixon_: bashrc i use
<dixon_> Do I have to reboot or anything, to have my aliases take effect?
<carpii> no
<|Wo1F|> ﻿Question: i removed one of the SCSI HDD and when i boot i get Grub Error 17. Some one please help me how to fix my grub. Any one please :(
<Davedan> jrib: thank you so much. I'll look at it
<dixon_> hmm, then something is wrong
<DIFH-iceroot> dixon_: no, maybe re-login to re-read the bashrc
<carpii> uh soprry, you need to relogin
<carpii> i thought you meant /etc/aliases
<jrib> Davedan: man 5 apt.conf  seems to be what I wanted to give you :)
<prince_jammys> dixon_: just start a new shell. or: . ~/.bashrc   (the first command is a dot)
<^paradox^> this is a ubuntu related question cause linux mint pretty much is ubuntu. is linux mint fully compatible with dell inspiron 531S? has anyone successfully installed it to a dell inspiron 531S?
<prince_jammys> dixon_: the dot will source your .bashrc, which also happens when you open a new shell
<dixon_> thank you guys for quick help! I just logged in and out, guess that have the same effect
<dixon_> thanks
<dixon_> oh, out, and in that should be :)
<mastt> what's the syntax to execute a command to get a string in a config file? e.g. user = `echo /etc/user` ?
<mastt> I mean cat*
<ikonia> grep user= file
<^paradox^> i have ubuntu on this pc, but it would mak things easier to use liux mint on hers
<ikonia> or strings ?
<ikonia> ^paradox^: put mint on it then
<Davedan>  jrib: I'm reading  man 5 now
<g33k_gir1> can anyone recommend a friendly hardware channel?
<|Wo1F|> ﻿Question: i removed one of the SCSI HDD and when i boot i get Grub Error 17. Some one please help me how to fix my grub. Any one please?
<^paradox^> ikonia: i dont have restore CDs. as im admittedly no good with a command line i dont wanna do something irreversible without some prior knowledge
<ikonia> ^paradox^: don't do it then
<^paradox^> well i did give it a test a drive which went well except for two things
<^paradox^> just as it was about to load the desktop enviroment the screen went blank then came up with the dialog out of range
<Davedan>  jrib: weird, there are both Pre-Invoke  and Pre-Install-Pkgs but only Post_invoke
<Husi> elo
<^paradox^> then i had to enable the video card driver for the nvidia video card. it enabled just fine, but when i tried to play an mmorpg with 3d ps1 like graphics it wouldnt let me
<ikonia> ^paradox^: as we don't support mint in here - this is not the right place to talk about your tests
<^paradox^> ok i get it
<sammyF> hey there. how can I recursively change the owner of hidden files? chown doesn't have a -a or whatever option :/
<ikonia> sammyF: chown -R
<sammyF> ikonia: nope. does only the visible files
<|Wo1F|> ﻿Question: i removed one of the SCSI HDD and when i boot i get Grub Error 17. Some one please help me how to fix my grub. Anyone!?!?!?!
<ikonia> sammyF: no - it will do hidden too
<mastt> sammyF: maybe ls -a | chown will work
<sammyF> sigh ... then something is borked. I thought it would, but I still got files whose owner didn't chane
<carpii> try using find then piping it into xargs chown
<ikonia> sammyF: you can only change the owner if you are already the owner
<^paradox^> ill give it a rest. but damn u gotta understand too we cant all afford to shell out $250 for tech ok so give me a brake
<ikonia> ^paradox^: who is making you pay - support is free
<sammyF> ikonia: I know. I did it with sudo, so it should work. kind of very weird
<ikonia> sammyF: all the files changed accept for your . files
<sammyF> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> ^paradox^: and your financial situation does not allow you to get support for mint in here
<ikonia> sammyF: most odd, I just did a test and it worked fine
<surf3r> alright, there's initrd and my kernel itself in /boot, i try to boot it and it says unable to load VS blah blah block point.....did i miss something?
<^paradox^> alright already i get it
<sammyF> ikonia: yeah .. I jsut tried it again on my "other" computer and it worked fine there too.
<ikonia> sammyF: most odd, anything specific about those files ?
<sammyF> ikonia: must be something with the install here. Anyway, thanks .. At least I know I wasn't completely wrong
<ikonia> sammyF: are they in use (shouldn't matter) or locked ?
<Axel_ESP> helloo!!!
<mastt> sammyF: can you chown one of the files manually?
<Axel_ESP> helloo
<Axel_ESP> can you help me?
<ikonia> Axel_ESP: ask, and lets sing
<sammyF> ikonia: hmm .. they are owned by root, although they are the config files in my home dir. I backuped them on my MMC card (it's on an acer aspire one) before reinstalling ubuntu
<quibbler> !ask | Axel_ESP
<ubottu> Axel_ESP: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<flavio> hi
<Axel_ESP> spanish please?
<quibbler> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<carpii> sammy, cd to the directory the do        sudo find . -name ".*" | xargs chown owner.owner
<carpii> that will recurse through all hidden files and directories changing the owner
<nething> Hello, I have enabled ufw firewall and set default access to deny, but I'm testing it with bittornado and the download is working, shouldn't it be blocked?
<sammyF> mastt: yep. just tried, it it worked
<sammyF> carpii: great! thanks
<carpii> np
<mastt> carpii: is it normal that you need to do that for hidden files?
<carpii> nething, depends if you set deny for incoming or outgoing
<nething> carpii: deny is for all incoming
<carpii> mastt, well its not that usual you have hidden files with the wrong owner, since theyre normally created by whoever needs them
<^paradox^> ill check the channel list
<carpii> i think its only because he copied them from sdcard
<sammyF> carpii: wonderfull .. it worked
<carpii> gear :)
<carpii> uh
<carpii> great :)
<sammyF> and off I go to finish this install
<sammyF> thanks again guys
<sammyF> (or girls)
<surf3r> i installed a new kernel, and updated grub, and grub shows the kernel and the initfs entries, but unable to boot kernel.
<^paradox^> theres one unofficial channel on here with like 7 users. ill try it
<quizme> how do you have your .bashrc script be read into your current shell
<quizme> i don't want to have close my window then open it up again
<ikonia> quizme: . .bashrc
<g33k_gir1> does anyone know anything about flatscreens, or a channel that could help troubleshoot a flatscreen monitor?
<ikonia> g33k_gir1: #hardware ?
<opr> guys, here is my xorg.conf file (screen section) http://pastebin.com/m19e8eeda, however, my screen resolution is always 1024x768 when i start up ubuntu!
<ikonia> opr: what video card do you have ?
<opr> nvidia 9800 GT
<NativeAngels> how do you configure the resolv.conf file ?
<opr> how do i configure the what?
<ikonia> NativeAngels: use a text editor - really simple, or let network manager/network gui do it for you
<ikonia> opr: I suspect you are probably not using the right xorg video drivers
<opr> ok
<opr> but
<opr> i have the cool effects enables
<ikonia> opr: if you go to system -> administration -> hardware drivers menu - does it show an nvidia driver available
<opr> so i think it is working
<cornell> Well, thanks for the help, guys, I got phpsysinfo working, after many hours of googling ;-( figured it out on my own.
<ikonia> opr: that's quite a late card so full support may not be available, lets see
<blizzle> Out of interest, I have a graphics card identified as NV5 [RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro].. can't seem to get proprietary drivers with 3d acceleration loaded at all.. any ideas?
<opr> it says its available AND enabled.
<opr> i can easily make my res go to 1280x1024 but it always resets at startup
<ikonia> blizzle: what type of card is it
<ikonia> opr: how are you making it go to the higher res ?
<blizzle> ikonia: It's a Riva TNT2 I think (pci).
<opr> gksudo nvidia-settings
<mado> oi guys and gals ... hello there ...
<innxis> Help! My lg flatron l1919s monitor doese'nt work to full resolution! :(
<vigo> cornell:that is good to hear, please post any fixes or resolved errors in the Forums so that others may learn.
<ikonia> opr: intereting, as nvidia-settings normally changes and saves config to the xorg.conf
<opr> yeah i always save to X file too
<ikonia> blizzle: isn't that a very very old card
<innxis> :(
<ikonia> opr: have you considered saving the changes it makes manually ?
<sky_> how i can resize my partitions ?
<blizzle> ikonia: Yes, it's ancient! 16MB onboard ram.
<ikonia> sky_: use gparted
<opr> i shall try
<mado> i wanted to ask you ... do you think it's possible to run "*buntu 8.10" on an "acer aspire 7730g" ... as far as i read there shouldn't be much problems
<ikonia> blizzle: probably why no 3d - support was dropped for old cards
<sky_> i dont see there a resize function
<innxis> ikonia
<ikonia> mado: try it
<blizzle> ikonia: Can't even get a proprietary driver installed.. even though the card is supposedly supported by the nvidia drivers. :/
<Renesis-3> Bonjour
<ikonia> blizzle: who said it's supported ?
<blizzle> ikonia: nvidia's site.
<ikonia> blizzle: old card support was dropped from a lot of the newer drivers
<ikonia> blizzle: really, can you show me the link
<vigo> Is there a type tutor or somesuch thing , and if so, which do you or would you recommend?
<mado> and erm ... should i just download the "ubuntu desktop i386" one?
<ikonia> mado: if you want
<quibbler> !fr
<blizzle> ikonia: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<innxis> Help! My lg flatron l1919s monitor doese'nt work to full resolution! :(
<mado> ikonia: it has a dual-core but i heard it's still better to stick with i386
<ikonia> blizzle: what version of the driver are you trying to use
<innxis> no one gives a god damn about me
<ikonia> mado: it's totally your call, dual core is supported in both 32/64 bit
<ikonia> innxis: not with that attitude - no
<opr> ikonia, didnt work, but the odd thing is: the load screen is 1280x1024, then it logs me in (auto-login) and the res changes to 1024x768
<chazco> Can anyone recommend a supported mini pci-e wifi card? Current issues affect the kill switch and some WPA-Enterprise networks, so ideally need these to work.
<blizzle> ikonia: I've tried with the nvidia tools and whatever's in the repository.. can't seem to locate support for the card.
<ikonia> opr: it seems to be your desktop rather than your overall x server, interesting
<innxis> I know the rules here, but as I said, no one gives a god damn about me.
<opr> ye
<ikonia> blizzle: it says your card is only supported in the 1.071 driver
<ikonia> innxis: calm down
<opr> innxis, sup?
<mado> ok thanks ... i'll try it then
<ikonia> innxis: if you know the rules, you can drop that attitude now
<blizzle> ikonia: Yup, indeed. Is there a way to force that driver into Ubuntu?
<ikonia> blizzle: download it manually if it's not in the repo
<mado> if i need some help i'll come back :)
<innxis> opr: I have a lg l1919s monitor but is fuzzy. The max resolution I can get to is 1024x768
<innxis> opr: Actually it is 800x600
<ikonia> chazco: better to look for what is supported in the currentl kernel, then do a search for one of those cards in a shop
<ikonia> !hcl > chazco
<ubottu> chazco, please see my private message
<opr> innxis, are u using an nvidia card?
<g33k_gir1> innxis: I know its frustrating when no-one answers you, but maybe thats because they don't know?
<sque> Hi! Where does Intrepid saves the configuration of samba shares? I made a folder shared through nautilus but there is no share entry in /etc/samba/smb.conf however the share works! Where was this configuration saved?
<innxis> opr: yes, nvidia nx7600gs
<g33k_gir1> innxis: rather than having a hundred people reply "dunno, sorry"
<opr> type this: gksudo nvidia-settings
<ikonia> sque: I believe those are held in memory
<opr> at terminal
<vigo> innxis: Did you install or activate that Restricted driver on install?
<chazco> Ah thanks ikonia, the ubottu link is useful. Downloading 7.10 as a temp solution though
<innxis> vigo: yes
<homy> Hi! On the command line, how can I find out what filesystem partition /dev/sda7 is?
<opr> ikonia, any ideas?
<sque> ikonia: memory? and how are reloaded after a reboot?
<ikonia> homy: if you do "mount" you'll see where it is mounted
<opr> innxis, type: gksudo nvidia-settings at a terminal.
<ikonia> opr: for your problem, thinking it thorugh in my head
<innxis> w8
<ikonia> opr: never seen the xserver behave different from the desktop
<innxis> opr: my sidebars gets an error and are useless
<homy> ikonia: ah ok, thanks.
<xiao> cdffsagf
<opr> ikonia: hm it is odd, do you think it might be anything to do with autologin?
<vigo> innxis: I did that also, re-installed, did NOT select that, then went to Synaptic and got the right one, still restricted, but it worked.
<xiao> nihao
<Myrtti> !cn | xiao
<ubottu> xiao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> opr: no idea, could be, but at this stage I don't know.....
<innxis> vigo: I have to edit my xorg
<innxis> vigo: the newest ubuntu has a stupid not working auto-detect
<blizzle> ikonia: Will see what I can locate, thanks for the insights.
<ikonia> opr: trying to find a senario where the desktop would behave different from the xserver
<innxis> vigo: so it gaves me bad drivers
<opr> ikonia, ok, thanks :)
<innxis> vigo: or wrong configs
<ikonia> innxis: what drivers does it offer you ?
<vigo> innxis: Just dump that thing and get one that is kinda supported,
<xiao> hi every one
<opr> hi.
<Myrtti> !hi | xiao
<ubottu> xiao: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<innxis> ikonia: what you mean? the nvidia drivers i installed or the drivers i can chose?
<ikonia> innxis: you installed additional nvidia drivers ?
<innxis> no
<innxis> the restricted ones
<blizzle> ikonia: I'm hoping http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_x86_71.86.06.html might help.
<ikonia> innxis: so what did you mean by the ones you installed ?
<innxis> well i activated a restricted driver
<innxis> [BRB]
<ikonia> opr: someone just made a good suggestion, your not using xnest or anything like that
<tapas> ok, is there an easy way to install ubuntu with an encrypted root filesystem?
<opr> ikonia, not afaik, this is pretty much a fresh install
<Myrtti> tapas: sure. Use alternate installation cd.
<ikonia> opr: ok, more thinking required
<innxis> [Back]
<vigo> At first boot, there is a icon, says this is the driver you need, well that does not work on some boxes, the workaround I found was ignore that, install the restricted one from Synaptic, all works ok.
<Myrtti> tapas: the alternate has a great tool for that, and it's pretty well documented
<tapas> Myrtti: ok, awesome.. thanks for the info
<Myrtti> tapas: you can do it with the normal installation cd too, but it's easier to do it with the alternate one. Doesn't need that much hassle
<innxis> ikonia: nvidia restricted drivers 177
<Myrtti> tapas: just remember that you need unencrypted /boot ;-)
<papagaj> hello, is there a way of getting a list of available source packages through the commands?
<ikonia> papagaj: all packages have a source package
<ikonia> innxis: is your card supported by that driver ?
<innxis> dunno
<innxis> ikonia: supposed to be
<ikonia> innxis: checking is a good thing to do
<ikonia> innxis: how do you know if it's "supposed" to be, if you've just said "don't know"
<vigo> innxis: I installed the same driver on gNewSence, it was the one that works, that suggested driver at boot is buggy or non compliant with some cards and setups.
<ikonia> innxis: you'll get a lot futher if you are just straight with your answers
<papagaj> ikonia: not quite -- there are the nonfree packages, there might be other extra repos added -- so I would need to filter out just the packages whose source is available
<papagaj> and all this with on a terminal
<ikonia> papagaj: apt-cache policy sets the policy -
<ikonia> papagaj: so anything that's not a binary release will have a source package
<innxis> ikonia: I used ubuntu for 2 years. I had this problem in the past but someone edited my xorg and it worked. The problem is i lost that xorg file. It was on a private host.
<xiao> where are you  from
<zmay> hello, i need help with driver installation for printer samsung clp-315, printer works but no colour, just black.. using interpid
<ikonia> innxis: that doesn't mean the current driver is support
<xiao> i'm from china
<ikonia> xiao: this is a support channel, not a chat channel, if you want to chat #ubuntu-offtopic may be better
<opr> !cn | xiao
<ubottu> xiao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Nickyy2> Does someone here know if PHP is compiled with the GD library by default in the version available in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Nickyy2: yes I believe it is
<Nickyy2> ikonia: thanks
<deany> php5-gd
<innxis> ikonia: it isn't the nvidia driver. is the monitor that doesen't have the right settings
<ikonia> innxis: check the EDID of the monitor, see if it's offering the correct settings
<ikonia> innxis: if not, hard code them
<vigo> ikonia: you are good.
<innxis> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> vigo: ?
<ikonia> innxis: dccprobe
<vigo> ikonia: you are wise in this stuff.
<sola> HELLO
<ikonia> ha ha,
<vigo> :-)
<sola> I GREET EVERY WIZARD HERE
<ikonia> sola: ok, calm down
<ikonia> sola: check the "topic" of the channel,
<ikonia> sola: best to not use caps too please
<innxis> ikonia: where do i get that?
<ikonia> innxis: is it not already installed, if not should be in the repo in an xorg package
<innxis> ikonia: dccprobe?
<ikonia> innxis: think so
<ikonia> been a while since I needed it
<innxis> ikonia: there is no dccprobe
<ikonia> innxis: have you looked in the repo ?
<innxis> yes
<ikonia> innxis: ddccontrol
<ikonia> innxis: xresprobe
<ikonia> innxis: gddccontrol
<ikonia> innxis: didn't look very hard did you
<innxis> ikonia: i searched for the name you gave me
<ikonia> innxis: yes, and those results came up
<ikonia> innxis: and if you look at the description, it tells you what they do
<ikonia> innxis: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-use-linux-ddcprobe-command/
<ikonia> innxis: google also shows some good results
<ikonia> innxis: xresprobe is the packge that holds it
<sektor1952> morning
<innxis> ikonia: why is the gnome-pannel taking me 50% of the cpu (each pice)
<ikonia> innxis: I don't know - thats the first time you've mentioned that
<innxis> ikonia: is very weird. and it works really slow!
<ikonia> opr: looking through configs, can't see a way to change the desktop outside of the xorg
<sektor1952> I'm trying to tail mysql.log but I don't see anything come across when I tail it.  I know I am tailing the right log file and if I cat or less the log file I can see stuff in there any suggestions?
<opr> ikonia: humm, what to do then?
<ikonia> opr: not sure at this point
<ikonia> sektor1952: what file
<ikonia> sektor1952: what exact command
<kerm|t> is there a way to get standby to work on a dell laptop?
<opr> dusty__, hey :)
<innxis> ikonia: I ran the program
<sera-geek> hiii
<sera-geek> how come ubuntu servers ****are freenode?
<carpii> why not?
<ikonia> sektor1952: ?
<mastt> !info vsftp
<ubottu> Package vsftp does not exist in intrepid
<innxis> ikonia: I ran the program
<johan12> ok, so i downloaded cisoplus! to compress my backed up psp-isos, and in the readme it says to use in the terminal but all i get is "cisoplus: command not found", what do i do?
<ikonia> innxis: you said
<innxis> ikonia
<sektor1952> its vsftpd
<innxis> ikonia: I got some bunch of data
<innxis> ikonia: but not that much
<ikonia> innxis: so check the data - see if it's valid
<innxis> ikonia: there is something weird: edid:
<innxis> edidfail
<Stefan^_> hello, I use Ubuntu 8.10 ; I want to modify the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it says I don't have write access , can you please tell me how to open it with the root access?
<mastt> is the unprivileged user "nobody"?
<ikonia> innxis: ok, so that's probably why your monitor is not being detected
<ikonia> mastt: yes
<ikonia> Stefan^_: use sudo
<ikonia> !sudo > Stefan^_
<ubottu> Stefan^_, please see my private message
<dayo> what's that command to shrink the spaces between columns?
<notwist> Stefan^_: sudo nano [file]
<innxis> ikonia: what i should do next?
<johan12> Stefan^_: run sudo gedit etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> innxis: well, you'll probably have to update xorg.conf with the correct information so it knows what your monitor is capable of
<innxis> ikonia: this requies editing
<penguin42> on a fresh install of Intrepid (not an update) - do people have a System->Preferences->GL Desktop?
<ikonia> innxis: yes, it would seem so
<opr> is there any way i can disabe apparmor, i am trying to make a tutorial for stack smashing and i cant get it to work because apparmor is sending SIGABRT
<innxis> ikonia: waiting for orders
<Stefan^_> johan12:  : thanks
<ikonia> innxis: well, I don't know the details of your monitor so you need to dig them out and put the information (vsync/hzync/modelines/etc) into xorg.conf
<johan12> how do i run cisoplus in terminal? i only get "cisoplus: command not found"
<dante123> hi all, I had ubuntu 8.10 installed for a friend, but he wants the pc to be dual-boot so I put windows on.  This of course messed up grub (but I followed instructions to restore it so he can boot into ubuntu).  Problem now is that windows does not show up on the grub menu.lst  How to fix this?  Ubuntu is on sda1, windows xp on sda2 (with boot flag), and linux swap on sda3.  Advice to get it to he can boot into either operating syste
<mastt> how do I change the main hostname of my computer from the command line?
<innxis> ikonia: where is that?
<ikonia> innxis: you'll have to look it up from the manufactures website, or something like that
<penguin42> danopia: I find installing windows first and then ubuntu is easier - but it's fixable
<ikonia> mastt: /etc/hosts /etc/hostname
<innxis> ikonia: that folder...
<innxis> ikonia: vsync
<innxis> ikonia: where is located?
<ikonia> innxis: it's not a directory, it's a parameter in the xorg.conf as I said
<vigo> dantel123: In BIOS , is a select OS and a boot time ,1,2,3,4secs and so on, I would guess that is where the answer is.
<penguin42> dante123: Sorry, that was meant for you - windows first then ubuntu tends to be easier; but in your current state look in /boot/grub/menu.lst and there is an example for booting windows - uncomment it and change the root (hd0,0) to (hd0,1)
<danopia> hi penguin42
<dante123> penguin42 okay will look at that, do I need to change any boot flags etc??
<vigo> penguin42 is also very correct.
<mastt> ikonia: thanks
<penguin42> dante123: No, if you just change that entry in grub.conf it should do it - or install in the opposite order
<mastt> how do I tell what process is opening what port?
<penguin42> OK - so who has an Intrepid install that isn't an upgrade?
<ikonia> mastt: what's the application you want ?
<penguin42> mastt: netstat -p
<mastt> penguin42: thanks
<innxis> ikonia: I have the specifications
<metoshade> hi everyone, i have a weird problem with audacity on ubuntu hardy
<penguin42> mastt: Do you happen to have an installation of Intrepid that was a clean install not an upgrade?
<ikonia> innxis: so enter them in xorg.conf
<hateball> !explain | metoshade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about explain
<hateball> ...
<innxis> ikonia: how?
<hateball> metoshade: What's the problem?
<mastt> penguin42: no, what's intrepid?
<penguin42> mastt: Ubuntu 8.10
<dante123> penguin42....this look right:   title		Windows XP, root		(hd0,1), makeactive, chainloader	+1 (with appropriate space between lines of course)
<ikonia> innxis: check out the info on xorg.conf and see what parameters are needed for your monitor information
<chawarma> hi
<mastt> penguin42: no I'm using 8.04
<metoshade> i installed hardy on a friends computer and i can log in with remote desktop
<nano_> hito
<metoshade> the problem is as follows:
<penguin42> dante123: Yeh I think that's right - I think (hd0,1) is right for sda2
<chawarma> how can I quit vim ? when I type :quit  it shows this message:
<chawarma> E37: No write since last change (add ! to override)
<penguin42> chawarma: :q!
<robhol> where can i set what active mode ports to use in kasablanca?
<metoshade> in audacity the mouse cursur skips position
<penguin42> chawarma: the ! forces it, it's telling you you probably want to save your changes
<dante123> penguin42, yeah I think so too.  One last thing.  Should he avoid service pack 3 because it will screw this up again???
<chawarma> ok thanks penguin42
<penguin42> dante123: I think it's probably OK, but I'm not a windows penguin
<neroptik> bonjour
<penguin42> chawarma: So are you running Intrepid?
<innxis> ikonia: done
<vigo> How do I make Opera the default browser?
<innxis> ikonia: restarting x server
<ikonia> innxis: restart then
<ikonia> iNiku: what parameters did you set ?
<carpii> system -> settings -> default applications
<ikonia> iNiku: oops, sorry
<chawarma> yes penguin42
<vigo> carpii: Thank you
<penguin42> chawarma: Cool - is it a fresh install - not an upgrade?
<metoshade> when i hover over a part of a song and try to put the cursor down to insert a silence, the cursor hovers above the 30seconds mark, but the "edit line" appears on the 3min30 mark
<chawarma> yes it is penguin42
<metoshade> the weird thing is that when i look in at the problem, using remote desktop, it does not exist
<incorrect> i am using sound juicer,  and the files it is creating have weird volume problems,  like someone playing with the volume when you play them back
<penguin42> chawarma: Thanks - on your System->Preferences menu do you have an entry 'GL Desktop' ?
<metoshade> everything is fine using remote desktop
<metoshade> but that doesnt help my friend of course
<metoshade> i have already upgraded audacity to version 1.3.5 using backports in the repos
<penguin42> metoshade: Well if he's desperate he could use a remote desktop to his own machine :-)
<sc0tch>  If I move /tmp to a ramdisk (tmpfs), and it runs out of space, saize a declared size of 100MB, what happens if runs out of space? does the process die horribly that was using /tmp?
<metoshade> lol
<metoshade> indeed she could, but this should of course work
<chawarma> no I have not this entry penguin42
<penguin42> chawarma: Thanks
<Petrov> where can i find a good guide for Pinnacle PCTV Hybrid Pro Stick 330e
<chawarma> penguin42 the menu is in french
<chawarma> what is GL Desktop ?
<vigo> carpii: I am not the admin,gksudo or something?
<penguin42> chawarma: Oh erm - in that case do you have something similar? GL Desktop is the compiz fancy pretty effects
<carpii> vigo hrm, yeah gksudo if youre on gnome
<metoshade> i am starting to think that the problem is not directly related to audacity because using remote desktop solves the problem "kinda"
<vigo> Ok, thank you
<penguin42> metoshade: It's a little odd - is the remote desktop seeing the whole of his existing desktop?
<metoshade> yes it is
<metoshade> it is really odd
<gerhard_> theres a person completely surveilled by y keylogging tool, is there anyway a possibility to have secret communications to her without having to manipulate her computer eexcept in a language unknown by the owner of the keylogger?
<robhol> anyone using  Kasablanca FTP client please send priv msg
<quizme> ikonia: thanks
<chawarma> penguin42 I havn't something like this
<ikonia> quizme: for what ?
<metoshade> it is very difficult to explain the problem, i hope you guys understand
<vigo> Neato, Thank you carpii
<carpii> np
<GeffIsLegend> hey everyone, im trying to run Steam on my Ubuntu8.10, i have it installed and everything but when i run the .exe with wine it says its starting up but when it closes steam doesnt start at all , anyone know whats with this?
<penguin42> gerhard_: As answers to something they see on the screen - e.g. you display everything as yes/no answers - the keylogger won't know what the answers are to
<penguin42> chawarma: Thanks
<dayo> i can echo $HOME to find out what my home dir is. how can i find my usergroup?
<innxis> ikonia: good news. It's working :)
<penguin42> dayo: id
<ikonia> innxis: that's great, well done
<ikonia> dayo: id
<gerhard_> penguin42:  thats an idea but i am unsure if not the whole screen is logged...
<innxis> ikonia: and the gnome-pannel doesen't kill my day anymore
<ikonia> innxis: mega, well done.
<carpii> GeffIsLegend, try reading the install instructions here http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554
<metoshade> also: the mous acts normal when hovering over the rest of the interface of audacity, it is just when hovering over a song (the blue sinusoide) that it acts weird
<dayo> penguin42: ikonia: i need something that spits out *just* the group, so i can pass it to a command/variable
<innxis> ikonia: thank you :)
<GeffIsLegend> thanks carpii
<innxis> ikonia: I should give you a beer ;)
<metoshade> it even disappears for about 1/3 of the window and than re-appears further on
<penguin42> gerhard_: If everything is logged then the only way is to use some existing piece of knowledge with the person you are speaking to
<ikonia> innxis: you did it yourself, well done
<penguin42> dayo: id -g    try id --help
<gerhard_> ;-) we are, trying to talk in latin ;-D
<innxis> ikonia: it it wasn't for you, I would punch the monitor :D
<metoshade> when looking in with remote desktop, i can see her mousepointer over 1m37 and selecting a point on 1m37, at the same time she sees her pointer over 27 seconds and selecting a point on 1m37
<Menkius> I am running xubuntu, but I would like to install ubuntu minimal install and just apt-get everything for minimalism. However, my internet conection is via a wireless usb adepter. Will I be able to conect to the internet after I install the minimal install so I can apt-get everything?
<ikonia> innxis: well, your working now, so that's great
<c_korn> hello, I am looking for a tool to synchronize my data with an external hard disk. it should be fast to check for differences because I want to transfer multiple GBs
<innxis> ikonia: ok, thank you very much. you made my day :)
<metoshade> so for her it seems her pointer is functioning but the "actions" are displaced to the right
<ikonia> innxis: no sweat, glad your working
<dayo> penguin42: that gave me the numeric value. how do i get the alphabetical group name?
<mastt> mysql_safe is using 100% cpu for some reason, how can I find out why?
<quizme> ikonia: you said ".bashrc"  I asked how to have .bashrc read into the current console window.
<ikonia> quizme: ooh right, no problem
<ikonia> mastt: what are you doing with mysql ?
<dayo> penguin42: id -gn
<ikonia> mastt: use mysql-admin to monitor it ?
<dayo> penguin42: thanks! :-)
<ikonia> mastt: check the logs to see what it's doing ?
<metoshade> and her mouse / pointer act normally for her when hover over the index bar, right above a loaded song (which has the seconds / minutes in it)
<metoshade> clicking that causes to song to start playing at the correct point
<dante123> penguin42 what does the makeactive statement do?
<metoshade> but clicking the song at a point causes the selection bar to drop somewhere about a third of the window to the right
<metoshade> this happens in a wav file and in an mp3 file
<GeffIsLegend> is gecko engine required to use steam and play the games?
<penguin42> dante123: I'm not sure - I think it changes a flag in the partition table before booting
<metoshade> and this happens in audacity 1.3.2 as it does in 1.3.5 on ubuntu hardy
<dante123> do you think I need that statement in there (only used it because it was in the example given- an example where windows was on hda 0,0)
<peterKK> test
<dante123> penguin42  do you think I need that statement in there (only used it because it was in the example given- an example where windows was on hda 0,0)
<penguin42> dante123: Not sure, but given the example has it you may as well keep it!
<ubuntu_todd> Hello. I have one problem: I wanner download data in html to plain text.
<dante123> okay, thanks for your help penguin42
<mirak> hi
<mirak> where are the input devices associated to the KBD handler ? when I do "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" I see my remote input is associated to "kbd event5", so is there a way to get rid of KBD handler ? otherwise when I press key of my remote it's like if I press keys of my keyboard.
<ubuntu_todd> For example, you know the PEER in UC berkekly? The data is in html format which I wanner transfer to plain text, which I would use later in MATLAB.
<ubuntu_todd> Any help or suggestions?
<robhol> i'm going crazy need ftp client with TLS and FXP support, tried Kasablanca but cant find how to make the setup for active mode
<ubuntu_todd> or to say, what's the command to save page as other formats?
<echosystm> does ubuntu have full ntfs read/write?
<e-ogma> Hello, I'm trying to back up a HD HOME directory (it doesn't boot on it because grub is "busted"), onto another HD using a live ubuntu CD but I can't because I'm not OWNER of the files and folders... How can I solve this?
<calwig> hi, how do i check the version of a file or driver ie. file.ko that is being used???
<echosystm> or is it better to use another FS if ou need to share between dualboots?
<durt> ubuntu_todd: sudo apt-get install html2text, man html2text
<ubuntu_todd> durt: At this moment I just wanner save the opened page as plain text format.
<durt> um, copy and paste?
<EQUIV> Hi, how do I protect my server from UDP flooding?
<mikejoconnor> I have 2 drives running on a software mirror, how do I break it?
<metoshade> anyone have an id?
<durt> ubuntu_todd: if your using firefox, maybe try galeon
<metoshade> or is there a irc chat room where i can go to for further info?
<ubuntu_todd> durt: I am using firefox.
<durt> ubuntu_todd: try other browsers, or search for an extension that adds that function
<ubuntu_todd> durt:http://peer.berkeley.edu/smcat/data/ath/KOBE/TOT000.AT2
<Menkius> anybody know how I can run wireless after a minimal install?
<Seito> hi everyone! could anyone help me with recovering usb flash? when mounting it says it's write protected
<ubuntu_todd> durt: This is the web file. If in windows I would copy all the data in the page then save to a txt file which I need.
<EQUIV> Seito, Try mounting it with rw flag
<ubuntu_todd> durt: But that would require a lot of work.
<Seito> id doesn't even wish to mount
<durt> ubuntu_todd: so copy&paste into gedit
<ubuntu_todd> durt: Just now I use the SavePage As in File then save as plain text. That works.
<Crayzon> Hey... I'm having a problem getting apache2 to serve files that are in my home directory. I guess there is some security setting or something that I'm not aware of? If I place the exact same files with the same permissions in /var/whatever then it works fine (but not in /home/myuser/whatever)
<ubuntu_todd> durt: But I want use command to do all the jobs like open the web, save the page as plain text.
<innxis> ikonia: nope... the gnome-pannel works like crap T_T"
<ubuntu_todd> durt: I have more than 1000 records to do. So copy and paste is not so reasonable.
<innxis> ikonia: still takes me 50% of the cpu's and dies
<metoshade> i am going to audacity at freenode to see if i can find a solution
<metoshade> thanks for listening
<metoshade> cheers
<Seito> sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdb /media/disk
<durt> ubuntu_todd: not sure of the syntax but something like 'wget <URL> | html2text <filename>'
<Seito> mount: block device /dev/sdb is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Seito> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Seito> but there is no file system - it's clean
<innxis> ikonia: the bug is related here too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/291656
<kane77> anyone uses smartctl (s.m.a.r.t. hdd monitoring tool)? what does the disk lifetime mean? is it how old the disk is or is it the expected lifetime?
<Seito> so any ideas? gparted doesn't see it at all
<Seito> gparted says about my usb flash (/dev/sdb) - unrecognised disk label.
<d0gmaz> hello there, when i startup ubuntu intrepid, i have the default gnome icons and colors because gnome-settings-deamon failed to start. When i logout and then log in again it works
<d0gmaz> how can i fix this?
<notwist> if i have a domain (ath.cx) that points to my ip, how do i use it in irssi? i've tried -h and --hostname= but they wont work :(
<Ljudkort> I'm thinking about virtualizing a gaming server (Left 4 Dead) with Virtualbox or KVM, which do you suggest I use?
<notwist> Ljudkort: why virtualbox? :S
<Ljudkort> notwist, previous experience, and networking seems easier, or do I fool myself?
<notwist> Ljudkort: i mean why emulate another OS, it will take a lot more resources from your computer
<notwist> Ljudkort: don't they have servers for both windows and linux?
<Ljudkort> notwist, yes they do. I was thinking more in the way of security if someone breaks in? I have personal stuff on that server too
<marcello_> 1qazxsw23edcvfr45tgbnhy67ujm,ki89ol.-òp0
<smerz> hello everyone, can anybody give me a hint how I can rotate my backup folders? I have a backup script that runs weekly, but I want to rotate backup folders so that I have access to weekly backups
<notwist> Ljudkort: i don't think that you really have to worry about someone "breaking in"
<Ljudkort> notwist, hmm... Okay, thanks :)
<notwist> Ljudkort: IMO you will only lose capacity if you emulate another OS. Say that you install linux and reserve 1 gb of RAM for that for your server -- then you lose 1 gb for yourself!
<notwist> Ljudkort: seems to make more sense to actually install the server in the OS you're running now. If you're concerned about security you should get a firewall
<magcius> How can I use the LiveCD to install grub?
<Ljudkort> notwist, true, true. I suppose a Shorewall well configured would do my security problem
<notwist> magcius: google, there are plenty of guides on how to reinstall grub via live cd
<Ljudkort> notwist, well. Thanks for your opinion, might take you up on it :)
<notwist> Ljudkort: are you going to use windows or linux natively?
<notwist> Ljudkort: and what did you plan to run through virtualbox in that case?
<Ljudkort> notwist, linux - and JeOS in Virtualbox/KVM
<Seito> help!
<thiebaude> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<notwist> Ljudkort: I'm not familiar with JeOS but it seems to me that it makes more sense to run the server natively and close off ports in a firewall if you are bothered by the security aspects
<notwist> !ask | Seito
<ubottu> Seito: please see above
<notwist> :)
<thiebaude> lol
<Ljudkort> notwist; Yeah. I think you're right :)
<thiebaude> :)
<Seito> <notwist> any suggestions about my problem?
<talto1> hello!
<innxis> ikonia: are you there?
<talto1> bash question- there is any way i can find the last file (*.sql) that created in folder?
<metoshade> back
<legend2440> i am trying to download google earth 5.0. when i go here and click  Agree and Download button nothing happens. am i the only one?  http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<invisibleninja> golly molly! I didn't notice we were 1421 users here.
<bazhang> legend2440, works here
<metoshade> can anyone help me with a bizar bug that shows itself in audacity?
<legend2440> bazhang: ok thank you. must be something in my firefox setup
<mastt> how do I log out another user?
<opr>  /msg nickserv ghost nick
<gogui> yes, im argentine and don´t speak good english
<bazhang> !ar | gogui
<ubottu> gogui: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<mastt> opr: on ubuntu
<gogui> goo bye, im going to lunch
<opr> mastt, sorry thought this was #freenode lol
<mastt> how do I tell the process ID of the shell?
<opr> type w
<Andry_Afk> I'm trying to install a USB to SERIAL adapter under Ubuntu. Could anybody help me?
<vigo> mastt: See your name on taskbar..switch user or log a user out
<mastt> what does the @pts/0 mean in the process list after sshd?
<mastt> vigo: from the command line
<Andry_Afk> I have a makefile and a pl2303.c file
<Andry_Afk> what am I supposed to do?
<vigo> mastt: I will have to look that one up
<mastt> oper: thanks, what's TTY in that list?
<TheNano> I want to allow all in/out connection from eth0 in Ubuntufirewall UFW , it should just firewall eth1, but can't find out how !
<massimo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CokeNCode> hey, question, how do i change the size of swap via the gui ?
<jrib> CokeNCode: gparted I guess.  Make sure you have backups before modifying partitions (and even if you don't)
<jrib> !swap > CokeNCode
<ubottu> CokeNCode, please see my private message
<Scunizi> CokeNCode: partition manager = gparted .. if it's not installed sudo apt-get install gparted
<CokeNCode> oh ok, thanks guys
<mastt> vsftpd isn't starting but there's nothing in vsftpd.log, where else can I look?
<q__> any drivers for creative audigy se?
<Scunizi> mastt: I've just working the kinks out on vsftpd myself.. how do you know it's not starting?
<vigo> mastt: here is a page I found: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mastt> vigo: thanks
<MenZa> Hey all - I'm having some issues with GRUB. I'm dualbooting a 250G drive with Windows, which has 50GB; /home is about 180GB and / is about 20GB. GRUB keeps throwing an Erro1 8 at me, even though it's worked for months with no problems. Any suggestions?
<mastt> Scunizi: I could see it on netstat -p and connect to it before and now I can't when I restart it
<mastt> Scunizi: I also get "No /usr/sbin/vsftpd found running; none killed." when I restart
<massimo> !connect
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about connect
<Scunizi> mastt: is it the stock install or have you modified the conf file?
<mastt> Scunizi: I modfied the conf file but it worked after that
<mastt> I'll reinstall
<Scunizi> mastt: have you tried starting it with sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start ?? and what were the results?
<thiebaude> in the menu where is Gparted?, i just downloaded it from synaptic
<mastt>  * Starting FTP server: vsftpd                                                                                                                        [ OK ]
<jrib> thiebaude: system -> administration -> partition editor
<Scunizi> thiebaude: if it's installed it would be called Partion Manager in System>admin
<Scunizi> *editor
<thiebaude> thanks jrib
<Scunizi> jrib: my fingers are fat this morning :/
<Scunizi> mastt: is this on a server install with no gui or desktop
<mastt> Scunizi: I reinstalled and it's working
<Scunizi> mastt: great.. are you using it for personal use or something like Joomla?
<mastt> Scunizi: to upload files to my website
<Andry_Afk> I'm trying to install a USB to SERIAL adapter under Ubuntu. How do I know if the drivers can be installed?
<mastt> Scunizi: do you know the correct way to make the ftp directory the apache http root directory?
<Scunizi> mastt: ah.. yes.. I've been playing with Joomla CMS and I'm having a tough time getting an ftp to work correctly so I can change templates, upload photos etc.. this is on my home server .. commercial server has no issues.
<Scunizi> mastt: that's pretty much the same issue I'm dealing with.  the ftp user is ftp.. so I think you either make the user ftp a member of www-data or move it's /home
<FiReSTaRT> Andry_Afk: check out this link http://blog.mypapit.net/2008/05/how-to-use-usb-serial-port-converter-in-ubuntu.html
<Andry_Afk> thank you FiReSTaRT, i'll check it out right now
<FiReSTaRT> Andry_Afk: no worries.. it helped me set up mine without a hitch :)
<talto1> any idea what is worng here? ls -ltr *.sql
<nielsbom> hi I just installed Xubuntu 8.10, sound worked, then installed Amarok and VLC and sound stopped working, how do I troubleshoot?
<Scunizi> nielsbom: uninstall both and see if sound returns.. then if it does reinstall one at a time and test.. the one tha makes the sound stop is the one you need to look at.
<AcidPuddle> when I try to make use of the "guest session" entry in the drop down of the logout button in the upper right, the background becomes orange and that's all...
<nielsbom> Scunizi: thanks, I'll try that
<nielsbom> Scunizi: is a reboot necessary/advisable?
<Scunizi> nielsbom: nope
<Scunizi> nielsbom: if something needs to be restarted, typically you don't do it with a full reboot.. that's WAY overkill.  there are easier ways of restarting particular services.. like the sound server, desktop display etc.
<nielsbom> Ah ok
<_delirium> I have just installed 8.10, but it does boot after restarting - I get the message - Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<uuid here> does not exist! Dropping to a shell!!
<nielsbom> Scunizi: I tried the command alsamixer
<_delirium> does boot = does not boot
<Andry_Afk> FiReSTaRT: man I did it!!!  thank you so much!!!
<adac> anyone familiar with backuppc?
<Scunizi> nielsbom: that's just a mixer and should allow you to check if the Mute is on for any particular input
<nielsbom> and got the volume settings, the problem is that my laptop (on Windows) shuts down the laptop speakers and switches to headphone output when I insert a headphone jack
<Scunizi> _delirium: do you have more than one harddrive in your machine?
<FiReSTaRT> Andry_Afk: I'm glad it worked.. what did you need it for anyways? i use it for some older gps receivers
<nielsbom> Scunizi: but alsamixer shows me the volume on headphones is 00 and I can't turn it up like the other channels
<_delirium> Scunizi: sure - 4
<stefg> _delirium: so you get to the initrd, but that can't find the root filesystem
<Scunizi> _delirium: raid?
<Andry_Afk> FiReSTaRT: i'm planning to use this new netbook for my job, and I need it for configure routers and switches, as a networking technician
<_delirium> i think it doesnt get to initd im not sure - drops into BusyBox
<stefg> _delirium: yeah... which is the shell in the initrd
<_delirium> I have 1 x Sata connected to the mobo and then 3 x Sata connected to a HPT RocketRaid 1640 PCI  Card
<_delirium> stefg: ash
<FiReSTaRT> Andry_Afk: ahhh ok.. i guess those little toys do come in useful for a thing or two.. for my kinda work, you need a desktop replacement.. 16-17" optimal size
<stefg> _delirium: tell abozt your hardware and partitions
<Scunizi> _delirium: what may have happened is setup put a bad uuid in /etc/fstab.. so you need to sudo fdisk -l to identify your partitions and sudo blkid to discover the correct uuid numbers of the partitions then look at fstab and match them up.  Change the bad one.
<maxagaz> hi
<_delirium> Scunizi: okie dokie - im in the live cd at the moment - will take a look...
<maxagaz> is there a better tool than bluefish to edit my codes
<maxagaz> ?
<Andry_Afk> FiReSTaRT: yes, it's quite inexpensive and very lightweight, and for my job it will be perfect =)
<Scunizi> _delirium: any data on the drives that are off the raid card?
<FiReSTaRT> .msg Andry_Afk and spreadsheets... so having a half-decent screen size is crucial
<FiReSTaRT> oooops lol
<_delirium> Scunizi: yes the 1 x sata connected to the mobo is for my OS (partitions - 1=swap, 2=ext3, 3=ntfs) - the 3 x Sata connected to the RAID PCI card are for my important files (1 partition - ext3)
<qcjn> hi, can avant window manager be put elsewere then the bottom, like on the right side..i didn't see that option
<Scunizi> _delirium: If you don't discover an error in fstab with the uuid numbers, I'd suggest disconnecting the raid card and see if you can boot using the primary drive.. It'll still give you errors about uuid etc because any drives it identified on the raid card won't be there to reference..
<stefg> _delirium: it would be easiest if you could pastebin the outputs of 'sudo fdisk -l' 'sudo blkid' the content of /boot/grub/menu.lst and probably the /etc/fstab of the installed system
<qcjn> avant window navigator in fact
<_delirium> Scunizi: no mistakes in /etc/fstab - it also only lists the /dev/sda devices - which is the disk connected to my mobo
<the_rainbow> Hello guys, I can't get to share my internet connection from my linux box with a Windows XP client, I tried firestarter, I can ping google ip from the windows PC but I can't resolve any domain name, what's wrong here?
<Scunizi> _delirium: the easiest way to do what stefg suggested is at terminal with pastebinit
<Scunizi> _delirium: that's probably why it's having issues.. but if you can do what stefg said.. he/she may have more input than I can provide concering the raid card.. I'm not particularly good with raid
<_delirium> just checked the uuid's in /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab and they are all correct
<deleuze> How does gnome-power-manager measure system idle?
<the_rainbow> any hints guys?
<Scunizi> _delirium: try yanking the raid card and see if the errors go away
<stefg> _delirium: is there any kind of dmraid/ mdadm involved or is that hardware raid ?
<_delirium> Scunizi: is there a way to disable a module from being loaded at boot time - i see that the live cd loads the module pata_hpt37x - which is the wrong one for my raid card
<stefg> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Scunizi> _delirium: I think you're into stefg 's relm now..
<bartek-> Hi there, I don't get why this is happening but on certain websites with SSL like Newegg.ca and LinkedIn.com, my Ubuntu machine simply cannot access the secure portions of the site. It also seems to only happen while using Firefox, as when I load up Opera it seems to work more often. On any other machine in my house it works fine. Has anyone experienced this?
<_delirium> stefg: hardware raid - its a highpoint tech Rocketraid 1640 - i have used the drives for their website succesfully on Ubuntu before
<Scunizi> bartek-: nope .. both of those work fine for me on FF
<tangentcollision> HEY what should I install for a vnc server
<tangentcollision> ?
<bartek-> Weird
<bartek-> Makes no sense :/
<stefg> _delirium: so that's fake-raid probably... (dmraid) ... the cpu is still doing the number crunching
<tlchack5> HELP! i installed updates on xubuntu now the screen spazzes out and moves around when i move the mouse
<realsifo> hello
<maike> ciao
<_delirium> stefg: is that /etc/modprobe/my_blacklist filename correct - seems the format of the filenames already in /etc/modprobe is more like name_blacklist
<stefg> !fixres | tlchack5
<ubottu> tlchack5: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<nielsbom> I can't change my headphone output. The volume can't be turned up or down, it stays at 0.
<realsifo> can you help me. i cant play midi file in ubuntu 8.10
<tlchack5> alright thank you
<realsifo> how to play midi in ubuntu?
<stefg> _delirium: you have to replace that of course with the REAL name of the module
<danbhfive> !midi | realsifo
<quibbler> realsifo: install timidity
<ubottu> realsifo: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<tangentcollision> good god, is there a server specific ubuntu channel and not one spammed with top of the head questions?
<tangentcollision> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<_delirium> !blacklist
<realsifo> thanks
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<danbhfive> !server > tangentcollision
<ubottu> tangentcollision, please see my private message
<stefg> tangentcollision: from the top of my head i'll suggest #ubuntu-server :-)
<deleuze> bartek: is this a new problem?
<sameer> Can anyone HELP ME ???
<sameer> ?
<sameer> ?
<sameer> ?
<FloodBot2> sameer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Khronox> Hi, can I run ubuntu on a laptop with 256Mb RAM using a USB stick?
<stefg> Khronox: hardly.... use xubuntu rather
<Scunizi> Khronox: probably not.. xubuntu maybe
<Khronox> thankx I will
<jsquared> Mb or MB? :P
<Scunizi> jsquared: bits vs bytes
<jsquared> I don't think you can run any flavor of Ubuntu with 16 MB of RAM ;)
<jsquared> er, 32
<nettersebo> i have ubuntu of my system and only 384 MB ... ;O)
<realsifo> ubuntu could run in 32mb of ram ?
<Scunizi> jsquared: I overlooked that thinking that I havent' see a laptop with 16 MB's of ram ever.. except maybe in the early 80's
<realsifo> how?
<stefg> realsifo: a minimal install without gui
<mathousalix> hi !
<nettersebo> i think if you use online the text / shell install it works
<jsquared> yeah, if you stick to shell it's perfectly doable
<realsifo> ow
<jsquared> a GUI will hose your page cache
<stefg> ... as will hal and avahi and all those fancy modern services
<aar> hi, what's the correct way of switching to super user in ubuntu? (i remember "sudo su" was not reccommended, but i can't remember the correct syntax).
<danbhfive> aar: sudo -i             i think
<quibbler> !sudo
<stefg> aar: get a root shell with sudo -s or sudo -i
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<_delirium> stefg: this is weird  - i rebooted and it started fine, whilst i had added that module to the blacklist i was unable to run update-initramfs from the live cd!
<aar> danbhfive, stefg: thanks!
<_delirium> stefg: anyways just ran update-initramfs rebooted and it started up fine without loading that module
<stefg> _delirium: this fake-raid pci card might be misbehaving and/or confuse the bios... If you ask me: get rid of it, connect everything to the mobo and use plain mdadm softraid
<deany> Wanna install a few games like alien arena, openarena and hedgewars, thing is i only made my root quite small, only 1.4gig free, as i wanted a large /home... any way to install these to my home instead of root?  im using the debs from getdeb.net
<_delirium> stefg: well I have used it for years with no problems until now - older version of Ubuntu, FreeBSD, Windows XP and Vista
<_delirium> stefg: out of interest - why do you call it a fake raid card?
<jsquared> _delirium: the CPU does the RAID, not the h/w controller itself
<_delirium> jsquared: hmm interesting, how can I tell when im buying such a card?
<jratliff> I'm a newbie and have a cp question. Can someone help?
<Scunizi> jratliff: ask .. if someone knows the answer they will
<_delirium> Scunizi: thanks for your help :-0
<_delirium> :-)
<_delirium> stefg: thanks also for the help dude
<Scunizi> _delirium: np :)
<jsquared> _delirium: if it doesn't advertise "hardware RAID" it probably doesn't have a dedicated controller. this is less common nowadays because of price pressure on h/w components
<stefg> _delirium: if i understand right it has no cpu on it, so it's nothing but a cludge to present a raid array as a single disk to *win*-type OS's ... the raid calculations are still done by the cpu, so you're better off using mdadm (which isn't dependant on a special piece of hardware, but will work in any box)
<jratliff> cp -r /media/fatdata/flac/ ./ copies all subdirectories and files from /media/fatdata/flac/ to the current directory.
<trialman> if the kernel image and initrd are in the /boot directory, why would i have a kernel panic?
<jsquared> trialman: wrong/incompatible/corrupted image?
<jratliff> I just want to copy the jpg files and try cp -r /media/fatdata/flac/*.jpg ./
<jratliff> But I get cp: cannot stat `/media/fatdata/flac/*.jpg': No such file or directory
<danbhfive> trialman: why would its location matter?
<Scunizi> jratliff: remove the * and try again
<trialman> jsquared, compiles without errors, make install completed without errors, same with installing the modules.
<mathousalix> Hi how to make khelpcenter autostart as a service not with the Gui
<trialman> danbhfive, the images are supposed to be in /boot?
<jratliff> cp: cannot stat `/media/fatdata/flac/jpg': No such file or directory
<Scunizi> jratliff: actually remove the *. no need for either.
<jsquared> trialman: is that all the information you get? just a kernel panic?
<trialman> am i supposed to run mkinitramfs or something?
<danbhfive> trialman: well, a kernel panic means your kernel is found, it runs, but then it crashes
<HugoDaniel1> hi there
<trialman> hmm...suppose i'll do it it again. trying to run ath5k
<mathousalix> khelpcenter claims is not running when i click help
<stefg> _delirium: as an interesting side note: with mdadm you could use different raid levels on your parititons ... say raid 10 for your system and working data, but a raid-5 for the backup parition. This can't be done with fake-raid controllers which take a full disk, not a partition
<HugoDaniel1> is there any tut on setting up mysql with ubuntu ?
<jratliff> Scunizi - still not working.
<HugoDaniel1> im unable to create my database
<HugoDaniel1> :S
<bigboy> am new to ubuntu saver and am faicing problem to mount flash on it?
<danbhfive> jratliff: try removing the -r with the old command
<mathousalix> HugoDaniel1, : official website of mysql
<Scunizi> jratliff: what directory are you in when you are issuing this command?  what does ./ represent
<jratliff> /media/fatdata/temp
<jsquared> jratliff: you want to copy all files and subdirectories in directory A to directory B?
<CokeNCode> so guys, i went t odo my installation on my flash drive
<CokeNCode> rebooted
<CokeNCode> my machine
<CokeNCode> when it got to the installation stage, it didn't show any partitions to install on :( , even tho the memory stick was in the machine. Any one else have this problem ?
<jratliff> Not all files, just the jpgs.
<FloodBot2> CokeNCode: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mathousalix> HugoDaniel1, : or just select it from synaptic
<jsquared> jratliff: ah. but only *.jpgs in that directory, not in subdirectories?
<jratliff> I am trying to copy jpgs from /media/fatdata/flac and all subdirectories to the current folder.
<mathousalix> how to make  khelpcenter  autostart? in kubuntu
<mathousalix> and also in ubuntu ?
<jsquared> ah. cp can't do recursive specific copy, I don't think
<trialman> is there a specific channel support for ath5?k?
<dusting> could someone take a look at my log to see if they know why my external hd isnt working with ubuntu??
<trialman> ath5k?*
<danbhfive> trialman: whats wrong?
<mathousalix> ath5???? lol
<jratliff> jsquared: I'm new to IRC and this is very confusing to follow. Is there a less crowded place to chat?
<trialman> trying to get a kernel to boot so it'll support ath5k
<pop79> mathousalix: ask any kubuntu questions in #kubuntu please. :)
<bigboy> how to mount flash in ubuntu saver?
<mathousalix> pop79, : nice ok
<Scunizi> jsquared: jratliff you could use find and then pass the results to cp to do the copy.. I don't know the syntax but it's possible.
<unop> jratliff,  find /media/fatdata/flac -iname "*.jpg" -type f -exec cp -t . {} +
<Zzeiss> There is a nice graphical disk usage gizmo- what's it called / what menu is it hidden in?
<danbhfive> trialman: are you using intrepid?  if so, try installing linux-backports-modules
<c0wbol> Hello. I've a little problem. My "run now" button in kcron is always disabled. How to reenable it ?
<jsquared> jratliff: unop's got what you want, I believe.
<Scunizi> !who | jratliff jsquared
<ubottu> jratliff jsquared: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<trialman> 8.10?
<yabuk> what command can convert jpg to gif? (or what command line tool)?
<stefg> Zzeiss: baobab
<epsac> is there any difference from using codeweaver instead of wine?
<unop> yabuk, convert  from imagemagick
<jsquared> yabuk: convert from imagemagick
<deany> just use the search button in nautilus
<jsquared> what unop said ;)
<mastt> what do green files mean on ls -l?
<jratliff> ubottu: how can I see just the messages to me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<garyd> Anybody know who to turn on ZeroConf for SMB?  It seems to be working for every other service but SMB.  I am on 8.10
<c0wbol> yabuk: maybe "convert"
<Zzeiss> yuabuk: many options..  Gimp can do it.
<danbhfive> trialman: 8.10 = intrepid
<trialman> E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules
<yabuk> jsquared: thanks
<jsquared> yabuk: convert pr0n.jpg pr0n.gif
<_delirium> stefg: okay thanks, will eventually be moving those disks to a OpenSolaris ZFS NAS hopefully - http://www.mini-itx.com/store/?c=42
<deany> jratliff, nautilus, search button,  type jpg and you can select all and copy to where-ever
<danbhfive> trialman: try tab completion
<Scunizi> yabuk: sudo apt-get install imagemagick  .. then.. convert <inputfile> <outputfile>.. works great. but not changing pdf's to tif or other type of "pic" file
<bigboy> any body knows how to mount flash in ubuntu saver?
<jratliff> unop: Thanks, but I can't use wildcards with cp to copy just certain files? cp /dir1/*.jpg /dir2
<danbhfive> trialman: if you have the -generic kernel installed, then you should get the -generic version of lbm, I think
<unop> jratliff, that works for *.jpg in /dir1/ only not those in subdirectories of /dir1/
<danbhfive> trialman: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<Schuenemann> join #mediawiki
<trialman> danbhfive, so what if i'm compling a kernel with the wireless extensions?
<garyd> Anyone with Zeroconf experience not working with SMB
<garyd> ?
<jsquared> jratliff: ".../*.jpg" means "all things in the specified directory matching the pattern *.jpg"
<epsac> what laptop computer do you recommend that is fully compatible with ubuntu?
<jsquared> jratliff: since files in subdirectories that match that pattern aren't in that directory, you don't get them picked up =/
<danbhfive> trialman: sorry, I've no idea.   That means you aren't using the ubuntu kernel, right?   Anyway, here is the bug report for the ubuntu kernel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/259157
<stefg> !hardware | epsac
<ubottu> epsac: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dmphotography> What part of Ubuntu is actually Ubuntu?
<trialman> no, i'm still using the 2.6.27-11, i'm trying to compile one for the wireless extensions. i used git, and trying to compilef rom source.
<dusting> can someone attempt to help me access my external hd? from the log i can tell that ubuntu detects the hard drive i cant seem to access it...
<dmphotography> There's the GUI and then there's the core part that runs underneath, what's that called?
<stefg> dmphotography: it's not the parts... it's the sum of all parts which makes up ubuntu
<Scunizi> dmphotography: Ubuntu is the whole as pieced to gether from other projects..
<prufrocks> is there a log for vino-server (or vinagre)?  i can't connect to a remote machine (authentication problems) and can't figure out the problem.
<HugoDaniel> im having some real stresses with mysql on ubuntu, can someone help me out plz ?
<Scunizi> dmphotography: same with any other distro.
<dmphotography> Well I recently had the GUI freeze up, yet the core part was still working just fine.
<danbhfive> !sabdfl | dmphotography
<ubottu> dmphotography: Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<HugoDaniel> it seems to be ubuntu related, as i can't even setup the root password... since the server doesn't allow me
<Dethray> Looking for a good mini pci wifi card that has good support in linux.  Any suggestions? :)
<dmphotography> I did CTRL+ALT+Backpace and that restared the GUI part.
<c0wbol> Dethray: eeebox?
<Scunizi> dmphotography: yes.. one of the benefits.. BSOD in windows takes everything down.. not so in ubuntu
<Owner_> any help guys new install and I am locked out not sure what passwords or username to put it
<danbhfive> Dethray: atheros!
<c0wbol> oops
<Dethray> Nah, regular laptop
<Scunizi> Owner_: on install it asked you for your user name and password.. you don't remember?
<Owner_> it did not
<Dethray> I do like atheros very much, anyone will do?
<danbhfive> Dethray: http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/net/wireless/cards.html
<stefg> Owner_: we should let you reinstalll... and this time remeber what you put in for user and password :-)
<trialman> http://ath5installation.blogspot.com/
<HugoDaniel> it seems that the ubuntu packager is messing things up (again)
<Dethray> Cool thank you :)
<dmphotography> But how was that so that only the GUI froze and not the underlying processes?
<BulBulRed> i am having issues with my dual boot. I added a new hard disk whish works fine. Ubuntu loads up find as well but VISTA has a problem: "BOOTMGR.EXE is missing"... Info -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118500/
<epsac> ubottu tnx for the link men! I really appreciate it... :)
<BulBulRed> any help?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<danbhfive> Dethray: I've found the fsf website to be a good resource for hw decisions
<jratliff> jsquared & unop: Thanks for your help. Do you have a suggestion for another less populated channel for newbies?
<Owner_> linux is hard to use thanks any way
<Dethray> I shall check it out
<_delirium> cheers
<deany> jratliff,  nautilus search...easy peasy
<Scunizi> dmphotography: the gui is a collection of processes seperate from the underlying system.. if it freezes the remaining part of the system remains.. thus you can run a server with no monitor, keyboard, mouse etc..
<dusting> anyone available to help me with my external hard drive problem?
<jratliff> deany: That will find them. Will it copy them?
<stefg> dusting: run dmesg in a term and put that to pastebin
<dmphotography> BulBulRed: How did you add the extra HD?
<deany> when you select em all and do COPY yes
<HugoDaniel> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'  (i keep getting this error message when i try to setup the mysql root passwd)
<danbhfive> trialman: well, you might as well give lbm a shot.  It won't mess up your attempt to compile your own kernel, and it might get your ath5k working.  Worth a shot?
<deany> and paste into whatever folder you nwat
<deany> want*
<BulBulRed> dmphotography: i added the hard disk in the pc: popped a sata cable in and power cable
<BulBulRed> and started the pc
<trialman> danbhfive, lbm?
<dmphotography> Ok, as a spare HardDrive?
<BulBulRed> no i formatted it as fat
<unop> HugoDaniel, "(using password: NO)" means mysql thinks the password you are supplying is invalid.  what command are you using there?
<danbhfive> trialman: the package I was telling you about earlier, Linux-Backports-Modules
<BulBulRed> it is used as a storage disk
<trialman> oh right.
<garyd> Using Intrepid.  Anyone know how to get working SMB shares to announce themselves via ZeroConf?  I used to just work automatically on previous versions.....
<trialman> yah,it's cpmiling right now
<HugoDaniel> unop: im using the usual mysqladmin -u root password newpwd
<dmphotography> BulBulRed: Go into your BIOS settings and make sure it's not set to boot from that Hard Drive first.
<trialman> danbhfive, but once i make the kerenel and do a make install, do i have to run a mkinitramfs comand or something?
<dmphotography> BulBulRed: It looks like it's scanning the new hard drive first for the boot manager.
<BulBulRed> dmphotography: does that matter? grub should know which drive holds windows? (maybe i am wrongà
<BulBulRed> i will check it at once
<stefg> !paste > dusting
<ubottu> dusting, please see my private message
<dmphotography> BulBulRed: Well, Grub is more for Linux than Windows.
<danbhfive> trialman: I dunno.  I've never compiled a kernel before
<bigboy> any body to help me how to mount flash or external hard drive?
<PMEDUB> I am new to ubuntu.  I am learning about the wireless Card issues fast.  I thought I had it all solved, but I have a new problem... Is there anyone who can help?
<unop> HugoDaniel, try this instead.   dpkg -l | awk '/mysql/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow  # you'll be prompted to set a new root password
<BulBulRed> i also noticed that BOOT folder and BOOTMGR was on my "data2" disk
<dmphotography> BulBulRed: If that fails, fix the boot with your Vista Installation disk.
<BulBulRed> i read on UbuntuForums that it should be cut and pasted onto the Vista partition
<BulBulRed> is this an optin to try out?
<danbhfive> PMEDUB: whats your question?
<PMEDUB>  I have a netgear, that automatically loaded a STA driver (so I am not using the windows Driver).  It connect to wireless networks, but only for a couple minutes before it disconnects and reconnects.  It does this constantly.  Should I use the windows drivers?
<trialman> danbhfive, hmm, done it a few times on linux, several times on the BSD's, a bit different.
<BulBulRed> fix it how? "restore windows installation" ?
<nike95> hello to all I would like to know how can I write with the mouse on the Destop leaving strips of fire P.s I speak Italian
<Scunizi> and english apparently
<dmphotography> BulBulRed: I'm not sure about copying the boot manager.  No, you have the option to repair windows, but this will also mess up the GRUB Boot Manager, which you will need to use your LiveCD to restore it after you get Windows working again.
<nike95> use the translator
<tretle>  Hey, seems something went horribly wrong during an installation, ubuntu has rewrote things it shouldnt have and now the hard drive in my laptop is unable to have the partitions removed or rewrote to. Does anyne know of a good disk scrubber on the live cd I can use?
<HugoDaniel> thanks unop, it worked ;)
<dusting> stefg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/118502/
<dmphotography> BulBulRed: I personally recommend formattting the new drive to a Linux format, such as ext3.
<unop> HugoDaniel, :)
<Scunizi> nike95: install compiz config settings manager and enable the "fire" option
<dmphotography> BulBulRed: That way Windows ignores it.
<nike95> ok
<BulBulRed> it isn't supose to ignore it... my brother and siter boot this pc from windows
<BulBulRed> and like to access the data drives from that OS as well
<BulBulRed> but ok: thanks for the info: i will try some things out
<BulBulRed> brb
<Digitalcheffe> hello?
<stefg> dusting: have you tried a different usb port already? is this a disk without external power? it might starve from having not enough current from the USB port
<dmphotography> Ok, back to what I was inquiring about. . . . what other distros have the same core as Ubuntu?
<dmphotography> Isn't Ubuntu built off of Debian?
<tretle> anyone?
<Digitalcheffe> yah
<dusting> stefg, yes i've tried my other ports and the drive has its own power supply...also it works perfectly with my vista pc and my mac...
<Scunizi> dusting: some external usb drives come with a usb connector with one plug for the drive and two usb plugs for the computer to give you enough power
<nike95> I put the fire option but now how can I use it?
<PMEDUB> Any network help?
<dmphotography> Digitalcheffe: What is it?
<nike95> help me..... pls
<meoblast> hi
<dmphotography> nike95: What?
<nike95> ehm....
<meoblast> i don't have too much time on this computer.... does anyone know where i can download the proprietary bcm43 firmware packages and how do i instal them with bcm43-fwcutter?
<Digitalcheffe> what is what?
<dmphotography> Digitalcheffe: You said "Hello?"
<rakudave> nike95: do you have the compiz settings manager installed?
<stefg> dusting: I'm reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/264789 at the moment, you rather want to join in :-)
<nike95> yes
<Digitalcheffe> meobloat. network driver?
<garyd> ANYONE?  SMB with ZEROCONF assistance?
<dmphotography> Digitalcheffe: I have no clue about that one.
<meoblast> Digitalcheffe: for the wireless cards
<meoblast> Digitalcheffe: yes network... wireless network
<Digitalcheffe> yeah check  out wiki.remote-exploit.com
<meoblast> Digitalcheffe: was that for me?
<Digitalcheffe> look under hardware compatibility and i think there are few links to that driver
<Digitalcheffe> yeah
<dmphotography> nike95: Are you trying to remove Linux from your Hard Drive?
<meoblast> Digitalcheffe: that site doesnt exist
<Digitalcheffe> omg one sec
<nike95> no
<rakudave> nike95: then go to "effects--fire..." and enable the checkbox. then check which key you have to press to activate the fire. for example "shift--super--mouse1"
<Digitalcheffe> wiki.remote-exploit.org/
<Digitalcheffe> sorry  .ooooorrg
<nike95> thanks
<jhonnyboy> hey guys how can i install updates from the terminal? I have downloaded them by saying sudo apt-get updates...but i don't know how to install them manually.
<raboof> jhonnyboy: apt-get install ?
<dmphotography> So does anyone know what other distros of Linux are very similar to Ubuntu?
<nike95> super?
<jhonnyboy> raboof: is that it? I think i tried that.
<Scunizi> jhonnyboy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jhonnyboy> Scunizi: what does get upgrade and get-dist-upgrade do?
<stefg> jhonnyboy: you only updated the list of packages, not the packages themselves...
<raboof> jhonnyboy: do you want to install a specific piece of software, or upgrade your whole system?
<dusting> stefg, my log looks similar to that first one http://paste.ubuntu.com/118504/ but mine doesnt get past the waiting for drive  to settle part
<meoblast> Digitalcheffe: can't find the download link on there
<Digitalcheffe> meoblast here is what you really need http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<stefg> !apt | jhonnyboy
<ubottu> jhonnyboy: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<raboof> jhonnyboy: 'man apt-get' should be able to answer some questions
<Digitalcheffe> read the page and follow the directions that about the best i can do
<Scunizi> jhonnyboy: upgrade makes sure the system is up to date.. dist-upgrade looks for packages that can move from and installed version to a newer version
<nike95> rukudave what would super?
<quibbler> nike95: the windows button is super
<jhonnyboy> Scunizi: i also said sudo apt-get upgrade
<jhonnyboy> does that automatically install them for you?
<raboof> dmphotography: what do you mean by 'similar'? Debian shares quite a bit of internals with Ubuntu (as Ubuntu is basically derived off Debian)
<jhonnyboy> Thanks everyone.
<Digitalcheffe> anyone want to help me with a bad PROFTPD install?
<Scunizi> jhonnyboy: but dist-upgrade will NOT take you from say 8.04 to 8.10 .. sudo apt-get upgrade looks for packages needing upgrading.
<MenZa> !anyone | Digitalcheffe
<ubottu> Digitalcheffe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nike95> hello
<dmphotography> raboof: Well Debian is freakin huge to DL.
<stefg> dusting: to make a long story short: you are suffering from a known kernel bug with drives which report incorrect geometry information. Ther's work underway to fix it, but at the moment you could either try the dirty workarounds or just wait...
<nike95> rukudave I do not understand
<raboof> dmphotography: you can download a netinstall cd and then only select the packages you need
<Digitalcheffe> i figured there was to much traffic in here , but ok
<Scunizi> dusting: you might try pci=nomsi on the kernel line
<dmphotography> raboof: Well what all does it come with from the full download?  Everything?
<Digitalcheffe> im getting an error trying to run the GADMIN-PROFTPD
<nike95> help me please
<meoblast> omg
<raboof> dmphotography: sorry, i'm not quite sure what you're asking
<quibbler> nike95: you  have next to your Ctlr button a windows button that is the supper button
<dmphotography> Digitalcheffe: There's an easy fix for that.
<coz_> hey guys I just posted this yesterday  and was wondering if anyone here knows what happened becuase this was fine last week  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/329592
<meoblast> the section containing the b43 drivers has nothing in it
<nike95> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<nike95> ok
<Digitalcheffe> failed to execute child process "su-to-root"
<dmphotography> raboof: Nevermind.  I was just wondering why it was so huge.
<quibbler> nike95: so you get fire??
<Digitalcheffe> dmphotography: yeah what is it
<dmphotography> Digitalcheffe: Yeah, you need to download a different version.
<Digitalcheffe> ok?
<Digitalcheffe> sudo apt-get intall?
<dmphotography> digitalcheffe: Give me a second and I'll get you the link.
<Digitalcheffe> thanks
<dusting> stefg, thanks for the assistance
<viajador> Hi there! I have a big problem: I just changed my user so that he cannot administrate the computer... and now I can't do anything! Change it back, install software, etc. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10. How can I go around this?
<nike95> no
<dmphotography> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970110&highlight=gadmin-proftpd
<viajador> It was an accident... btw.
<viajador> :(
<dmphotography> Look on the second page.
<meoblast> (
<meoblast> so i guess the firmware doesnt exist?
<meoblast> because google knows nothing of it's existance
<quibbler> nike95: you have to hold down the two keys and at the same time press mouse1 and move the mouse
<elementz> -file ~/.irssi/logs/logconv.log -regex elementz -levels -public -notices -msgs
<nike95> ok
<dmphotography> Digitalcheffe: The first post on the second page is what you need.
<coz_> meoblast,  sorry I didnt see what that was about  can you repeat? :)
<Digitalcheffe> meoblast, im not an expert. i was messing with it the other day.
<jsquared> viajador: how did you do that exactly?
<Digitalcheffe> what exactly you trying to do
<ncfi1013_> home>.kde>share>apps>amarok right? if i deleted the amarok folder that is inside apps folder that is inside share folder that is inside .kde folder that is inside home folder, would that make it that i could start over in amarok so it could connect to my ipod ?
<tchmnkyz> ok guys i got a problem with 8.10 on my desktop.
<viajador> jsquared: I was changing my user so that he could use the scanner (why isn't that enabled by default, btw?) and clicked the wrong checkbox.
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  what is the problem
<jsquared> viajador: right, but what did you actually uncheck?
<tchmnkyz> every 10 - 15 days my X will freez up and i cant do nothing. once i ctl+alt+backspace out of it to reload X it is fine for another 10+ days.
<tchmnkyz> kinda getting annoying now
<rakudave> nike95: sorry, i was afk, "super" is the key with the window$-logo on it (by default)
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  mm  which video card?
<viajador> jsquared: Administrate Computer, I guess.
<nike95> OK
<tchmnkyz> Nvidia 7800 GS
<raboof> tchmnkyz: anything in your ~/.xsession-errors ?
<tchmnkyz> sorry 7600 GS
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  do you know the driver version?  glxinfo | grep version
<quibbler> nike95: it worked??
<nike95> NO
<milligan> I just installed 8.10, and I'm trying to install wotlk under wine. Wine v 1.1.14 .. however, after scrolling to the bottom of the EULA, the accept button isn't enabled. Google has a fix, but I'm already on a newer version of wine than google suggests. Any ideas?
<tchmnkyz> 1.4 on the version
<tchmnkyz> and hes there was an error
<quibbler> nike95: ... if you want to know more you should visit #compiz-fusion
<tchmnkyz> http://pastebin.com/m2eb97d2c
<nike95> o yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  no  in a terminal type    glxinfo | grep verson     or simply highlight the command here and middle click inside the terminal window to paste
<ncfi1013_> if i deleted the amarok settings folder what would that do
<ja2> Hi, do you know how to turn off the cursor blink in the terminal?
<nike95> it worked
<tchmnkyz> i did that
<nike95> thanks
<tchmnkyz> it says 1.4
<quibbler> nike95: ;-)
<Scunizi> ncfi1013_: instead of deleting it rename it and see what happens
<tchmnkyz> the nvidia version is 2.1.2
<tchmnkyz> sorry
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  then your video driver is not installed properly
<jsquared> viajador: so you can still get to Users and Groups, but now you can't click "Unlock"?
<viajador> jsquared: no, I can't even go to users and groups.
<ncfi1013_> because amarok is not connecting my ipod
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  how did you install the nvidia driver?
<Scunizi> !ipod | ncfi1013_
<ubottu> ncfi1013_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<tchmnkyz> i will say the card was over heating like 2 months ago. but i replaced the fan and it has been fine since
<tchmnkyz> i let the hardware tool do it for me
<mastt> how do I restrict which users are allowed to connect with ssh?
<tchmnkyz> i figured it was there i should let it do it
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  ah oh   an over heated card for what length of time was it over heating?
<jsquared> viajador: open a terminal and type "users-admin"
<usser> mastt, in /etc/ssh/sshd.conf
<Scunizi> mastt: don't give them your password
<tchmnkyz> about 24 hours before i fixed it
<ncfi1013_> rename it to what? scunizi what does that do
<jsquared> viajador: what happens?
<mastt> Scunizi: very helpful
<usser> mastt, /etc/ssh/sshd_config sorry
<viajador> jsquared: It says I don't have permission ...
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  ooo  that doesn sound good  ah   go to system/administration/hardware drivers
<jsquared> okay. do "sudo users-admin"
<prufrocks> i can't connect to a remote vnc session.  i'm using the same settings on my local machine for vino-server that i'm using on the remote machine's vino-server.  can connect to local machine, but can't connect to remote server.  any suggestions?
<Scunizi> ncfi1013_: add .backup to the end of it.. then the program won't see it
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  see if the driver is active
<viajador> jsquared: is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported
<usser> mastt, add something AllowUsers user1,user2,user3
<tchmnkyz> coz the recommended drivers are active
<tchmnkyz> Version 177
<ncfi1013_> ubottu i already know how to do that. amarok is not connecting to my ipod. that is what i dont know how to fix
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  ok  the command    glxingo | grep revision   should have brought back the read out that the 177.xx driver was being used
<usser> mastt, err AllowUsers user1 user2 user2 they are separated by spaces sorry
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  do you have any thing like compiz fusion installed also?
<tchmnkyz> OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 177.82
<tchmnkyz> it is not enabled
<coz_> ok
<tchmnkyz> i found it to be too buggy
<jsquared> viajador: yeppers, you locked yourself out =/. Reboot into recovery mode, then do "sudo adduser viajador admin"
<ncfi1013_> scunizi: .amarok.backup? like that?
<Scunizi> ncfi1013_: yes
<mastt> usser: as soon as I add that, the non present users won't be able to connect?
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  if you are on intrepid compiz fusion itself is not buggy  but.... out of curiosity   enable it for a second under   system/preferences/appearance/visual effects and choode "extra"
<jsquared> viajador: er, actually, just "adduser viajador admin"
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  see if it runs
<usser> mastt, what do you mean non-present?
<stefg> hmm... my new laptop has an annoying blue tinted display... does anyone know of a color correction tool for Intel GM965 integrated graphics?
<viajador> jsquared: i'll try that. That's why I like to have a root account :|
<mastt> usser: the ones not on the list. I don't need DenyUsers * or something?
<jsquared> viajador: the perils of root can far outweigh the benefits
<tchmnkyz> it wont right now cuz i have dual screens in xinerama
<jsquared> viajador: of course, one could just argue that you should be more careful when setting permissions that can wreck things :)
<usser> mastt, well yea the users not specified explicitly in AllowUsers wont be able to connect, you have to restart sshd after you edit sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  ok   then what you need to do is upgrade the video driver to the 180   which is in synaptic
<viajador> jsquared: absolutely ;)
<wunnymush> what should i do to play my dvd's on my Ubuntu?
<garyd> Anyone here have issues with SMB and ZeroConf on Intrepid?  Looking for a fix....
<jsquared> viajador: you know how to reboot into recovery mode, right?
<tchmnkyz> k
<ncfi1013_> what do i have to do to start amarok fresh so it will connect to my ipod scunizi?
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  the 177  had some serious memory leak issues which were . for the most part. fixed in the 180
<jsquared> wunnymush: open your cupholder and insert the DVD ;)
<raboof> wunnymush: xine perhaps?
<viajador> jsquared: I'll be right back. Yes, I know! Thanks for the help.
<tchmnkyz> rgr
<magcius> Why can't I use a screen resolution of 1920x1200 with EnvyNG?
<magcius> Is it my Xorg conf?
<Mimi> Heeeeyy... google is not being nice to me. Can anyone tell me where I can set trackpad settings?
<bazookatooth> is there a channel specifically for the alpha release
<quibbler> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coz_> tchmnkyz,   then of course you are going to have to test this for another 10 days to see if in fact it was the driver's memore leaks or the card itself
<wunnymush> ok, xine i should try. :)
<bazookatooth> is there a channel specifically for the alpha release
<bazookatooth> oops
<Mimi> bazookatooth, #ubuntu+1  but please read the topic when you get there :)
<Scunizi> coz_: tchmnkyz 180.11 is a good improvement over the 177 driver but the 180.29 is a lot better than 180.11.. unfortunalely it's not in the repos
<tchmnkyz> k
<coz_> Scunizi, yes indeed
<tchmnkyz> installing it now
<quibbler> wunnymush: i would suggest vlc but you also need certain codecs from medibuntu repos
<jsquared> Mimi: you can set general mouse settings in the mouse-preferences dialog (System > Preferences > Mouse)
<magcius> Is EnvyNG outdated?
<chmick> It seems i'm not the only one to have weird behavior with the nvidia driver
<jsquared> Mimi: I don't have a laptop so I'm not sure if more-specific touchpad stuff shows up there
<ncfi1013_> scunizi the result of the terminal command you gave me: bash: !ipod: event not found
<caldo_de_cana> hi
<jsquared> magcius: a bit, yeah
<tchmnkyz> will the xinerama ever work with compiz?
<magcius> jsquared, what should I use instead?
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  no
<tchmnkyz> that sux
<tchmnkyz> i dont like having 2 sep desktops like that
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  you should be using twinview with that
<jsquared> magcius: what are you trying to do?
<tchmnkyz> but then i cant drag windows between
<caldo_de_cana> I installed ubuntu 8.10 desktop edition some time ago. Now I want it to work as a server (ie: don't bother looking for a keyboard, mouse or screen, connect to the internet as soon as it boots, don't wait for a login screen)
<tchmnkyz> like i can with xinerama
<jsquared> tchmnkyz: TwinView gives you a single desktop
<caldo_de_cana> how do I make that switch?
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  I use twinview and can drag anywhere to either monitor
<magcius> jsquared, get the latest graphics drivers for my nVidia Quadro FX 550 and run 1920x1200
<tchmnkyz> hmmmm
<tchmnkyz> i thought i tried twinview and it did not work how i wanted
<Mimi> jsquared, it does show something, but I was looking for more (theres only 4 basic things there) ^^ Thank you very much
<Scunizi> ncfi1013_: what terminal command?  I had ubottu give you a link
<jsquared> Mimi: what specifically? sometimes there's more specific utilities from your manufacturer
<ardchoille> !nvidia | magcius
<ubottu> magcius: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  well you may have done it incorrectly  what I do ,  just my preference. is to boot into the system then open nvidia settings and start twinview manually  because sometimes i dont want or need dual monitors
<viajador> jsquared: it worked. Thanks.
<jsquared> viajador: hooray! :)
<viajador> jsquared: actually, it was too easy!
<tchmnkyz> will try it again once this is installed
<Mimi> jsquared, Oh really? :O Well, I just want the cursor to move faster when I'm using t befe trackpad. I got to move 4 times
<garyd> Anyone with Avahi experience?  I am using it for ZeroConf, but it won't publish my SMB shares....
<viajador> jsquared: how am I protected from a user that just does this to gain admin rights?
<meoblast> im finally asked to install ubuntu and i can't do it
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  to do that you open nvidia-settings and go to X Server Display configuration
<KimK> How can I create shortcuts (launchers?) on my desktop that won't choke on those long URL tracking numbers for FedEx, UPS, etc?
<deany> How can i take space off /home (sda5 logical) and make root (sda3 primary partition) bigger
<ncfi1013_> !ipod | ncfi1013. that wasn't a terminal command?
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  then you click the secondary monitor image
<jsquared> viajador: all bets are always off if someone has physical access to your machine
<prufrocks> anyone help with reading debug output from gtk-vnc?
<jsquared> viajador: at that point they can just take the hard drive out :)
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  hit the Configure button  choose Twinview  then click the resolution Button  to adjust the resolution for that secondary monitor
<jsquared> viajador: you can set a boot password, though.
<Mimi> jsquared, sorry ~  when i type my mouse keeps clicking where im typing, messing up what I wrote, so I have to write all over again
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  however you will have to disable xinerama
<meoblast> does anyone here have a bcm-4306 working?
<billybigrigger> if im switchin from lenny i386 to amd64 i take it my home dir isnt going to be compatible correct? so i might as well move all my /home to a different drive and start fresh?
<tchmnkyz> ya
<ubottu> ncfi1013. that wasn't a terminal command?: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<tchmnkyz> i just did that
<stefg> KimK: what happens?
<tchmnkyz> damn the anl.gov mirror is slow today
<magcius> Hmm... Hardware Drivers says I'm running the latest drivers and yet I can't run at 1920x1200
<jsquared> Mimi: try "sudo apt-get install gsynaptics" (if you have Gnome), then look in your System > PReferences and you should have a touchpad control panel applet
<rookies> !command
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command
<rookies> !list
<Myrtti> !bot | rookies
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<viajador> jsquared: but if I have an office computer with different user accounts, and I want only one of them to have admin rights... how can one protect the computer from something as easy as "boot in recovery mode"?
<ardchoille> rookies: what are you looking for?
<ubottu> rookies: please see above
<usser> billybigrigger, thats not true, all the files stored in home are arch independent, you may as well keep it
<KimK> I get the FedEx or UPS webpage that says "enter your tracking number". I have the tracking number in the URL, I don't want to re-enter it. If I paste it into the address bar, it works OK. I can't make launcher work yet. Maybe I'm doing something wrong?
<ncfi1013_> i know how to "sync and add tracks to my ipod" already. i cant connect the ipod to amarok. that is my problem.
<wpgmb> I think I reaaaaally s***d up.... formatted an external USB drive with ext3, and now my fstab shows TWO /dev/sda1... one holding / and the other one is my USB drive. the only difference is that they are showing different mount points. I'm afraid to reboot.... :(     How can I fix this?
<SmileDay> Gwkki.
<bonez451> I want to move my mail server.. exim4/postfix with mutt over to another ubuntu box on my home LAN. and I want to move Mailman and several lists it manages over to the same box... so that I can reformat and then install ubuntu on said box. it's running etch right now.. what's the best way to move these things?
<jsquared> viajador: boot password
<SmileDay> bye
<KimK> stefg: I get the FedEx or UPS webpage that says "enter your tracking number". I have the tracking number in the URL, I don't want to re-enter it. If I paste it into the address bar, it works OK. I can't make launcher work yet. Maybe I'm doing something wrong?
<Zzeiss> viajador: Well, depends on your users.  But in general, if they have physical access to the machine, you cannot stop them, just slow them down a litle.
<billybigrigger> usser, yeah they're arch dependant, im switching from i386 to amd64, how are 32bit iceweasel configs going to work with 64bit configs?
<jsquared> viajador: you can also make life harder by removing the recovery mode line, but that's not much of a deterrent either. basically, if someone can touch your computer, your data is not secure unless everything is encrypted
<viajador> jsquared: but won't they need the boot password to... boot as normal users?
<stefg> KimK: show me on of the url's on pastebin
<viajador> I nverthought of that :)
<stefg> KimK: and what do Launchers have to do with it?
<jsquared> oh, there are other people using the computer? I thought you just wanted to stop casual passers-by
<usser> billybigrigger, there's nothing in those configs specific to architecture, 64 bit and 32bit iceweasel use the same config file
<billybigrigger> usser, hrmm
<prufrocks> !vnc
<wpgmb> ﻿I think I reaaaaally s***d up.... formatted an external USB drive with ext3, and now my fstab shows TWO /dev/sda1... one holding / and the other one is my USB drive. the only difference is that they are showing different mount points. I'm afraid to reboot.... :(     How can I fix this?
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<KimK> stefg: I'll show you two. Aren't launchers like Windows shortcuts?
<billybigrigger> usser, well ill just start fresh...nothing liking having a botched install :P
<prufrocks> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<oCean_> wpgmb: first of all type "mount" to see what filesystems/partitions are really mounted.
<usser> billybigrigger, and if for some weird reason some programs wont work, which they shouldnt you can just remove that program's config directory
<billybigrigger> usser, saving a botched install cause i was too lazy to backup my /home is no good :P
<usser> billybigrigger, heh
<stefg> KimK: kinda... but different
<ncfi1013_> the ipod mounts everywhere else but doesnt connect to amarok or halfway does showing me that 48 mb of 3.6 gb is available but not showing me what is taking up the space.
<stefg> KimK: actually #'d call that a bookmark
<jhonnyboy> Hello everyone. Everytime i restart my system it freezes @ the BIOS screen. Anyone know why this is happening?
<Dillizar> i have installed flash player 10 but my mozilla still has the 9! how can i remove the 9th??
<stefg> jhonnyboy: ram trouble? overclocked? bad ram timing settings ?
<wpgmb> jhonnyboy: that could be b/c a multitude of reasons.... first thing: did you overclock?
<oCean_> wpgmb: If your internal drive is /dev/sda (using various partitions) Your flashdrive will be using another /dev/sdXX devicefile
<KimK> stefg: I just wanted a quick way to temporarily save the tracking URLs from email to my desktop to check on them until they arrive. Is there something besides launchers I should be using? Bookmarks? I guess I view them as more permanent, but I guess they could be temporary too.
<deany> How can i take space off /home (sda5 logical) and make root (sda3 primary partition) bigger
<jhonnyboy> no overclocking guys
<jhonnyboy> everything is stock.
<wpgmb> oCean: I can paste my fstab if you like?
<jhonnyboy> I just finished installing Ubuntu, i am dual booting xp
<oCean_> wpgmb: using pastebin.. yes.
<Scunizi> jhonnyboy: stuck at bios? or a terminal prompt?
<usser> KimK, thunderbird 3 :), its beta just yet, but it has a browser engine built in so you can watch pages from within thunderbird
<stefg> KimK: nobody keeps you from having a 'temp' folder in firefox' bookmark toolbar... you coukd even d'n'd pages to there
<jhonnyboy> bios
<jhonnyboy> when i restart from the Ubuntu OS it freezes at the BIOS splash screen.
<jhonnyboy> Doesn't happen from XP.
<jhonnyboy> weird aint it?
<oCean_> wpgmb: fstab by the way is a configuration file. So the output of "df" command is also useful
<Scunizi> jhonnyboy: yes.. doesn't make any sense.
<wpgmb> oCean: pastebin 118510
<wunnymush> quibbler, i tried xine now, and i get a errormessage saying that the dvd is encrypted
<oCean_> wpgmb: pls give full link. There are many pastebin services ...
<jhonnyboy> any idea what i could try?
<usser> wunnymush, you need libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<Scunizi> jhonnyboy: how new is your motherboard/computer.. and do you know the chipset?  like intel?
<mnemo> "aptitude changelog PACKAGE_NAME" shows the change history for a package... is there a similar command where I can see the actual changes (the diff) for each changelog entry??
<wpgmb> oCean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118510/
<jhonnyboy> yes i built the system myself. Everything is less than a year old and in top shape :)
<wunnymush> usser, tnx, . i would try that
<jhonnyboy> Asus motherboard, Intel Core 2 Duo CPU
<ardchoille> wunnymush: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Scunizi> jhonnyboy: when you say bios splash screen.. what are you seeing?  typically you're either "in" the bios or not
<wunnymush> many tnx
<jhonnyboy> Scunizi: It's the splash screen, so what I'm trying to say is that i am not inside of the BIOS
<jbovi> Forte Abraço a todos.........Tchauu...
<Scunizi> jhonnyboy: splash screen for ubuntu?
<oCean_> wpgmb: ok. let me check. moment
<jhonnyboy> Scunizi: no. The BIOS screen.
<jhonnyboy> Scunizi: Were it gives you the option to Enter Setup...
<Lepra_mza> hola.,. una pregunta...﻿no puedo ver videos desde youtube, con mozilla 3. en ubuntu 8.04...responder en privado por favor
<jhonnyboy> Scunizi: the BIOS lol
<stefg> KimK: it'S not the launchers, it's the way the UPS site works...
<jhonnyboy> Scunizi: It is very weird.
<Scunizi> jhonnyboy: that's why I asked what you were actually looking at.. that's like the post screen.. do you have acpi off in the bios?
<stefg> KimK: they simply don't accept deeplinking
<oCean_> wpgmb: okey
<KimK> If I paste them into Firefox's address bar, it works fine.
<meoblast> FREAKING LOVELY
<meoblast> now the ubuntu install is broke
<oCean_> wpgmb: it seems like you have mounted "/boot" partition twice. Once correctly over /boot mountpoint, once at /media/USB_250G
<jhonnyboy> Scunizi:  Would that make a difference? I can't say if i do or not i would need to restart.
<meoblast> maybe those Linux haters are right
<stefg> KimK: hmm... let'S see
<meoblast> Linux works on about 3 machines and that's it
<oCean_> wpgmb: doing "ls -al /media/USB_250G" will show the same output as "ls -al /boot"
<jhonnyboy> Scunizi: I am going to disable the ACPI option.
<wpgmb> oCean: correct
<Scunizi> jhonnyboy: might.. but what's really weird is once the system goes down for a reboot from the post ubuntu has nothing to do with the machine.. no control at all.
<oCean_> wpgmb: so. To undo the 2nd (incorrect) mount.. just type "sudo mount /media/USB_250G" (Be sure that you are not 'on' that filesystem)
<spliffy> <- Old MIRC user..new to ubuntu/linux and havent been on IRC for a long while..is there any tard manuals out there so i can get back into it?
<jhonnyboy> Scunizi: I know :) it is weird.
<jhonnyboy> Scunizi: Let me try to disable the ACPI
<viajador> jsquared: maybe you can help me with this one: I've added myself as a scanner user, but I can't acess my scanner unless I use SUDO. Any ideas?
<Scunizi> spliffy: xchat or irssi not pidgin for irc.. manual.. use.. man <program>
<metoshade> i have a rather strange and bizar problem with audacity under Ubuntu Hardy
<stefg> KimK: i see... some particularly clever algorithm doesn't pass the query parameter...
<spliffy> thx Scunizi
<oCean_> wpgmb: There is only one sda1 entry in fstab, so that is not the problem. The /dev/sdd *is* your flashdrive?
<twister> hi!
<metoshade> who here can help me with a rather challenging problem?
<Scunizi> spliffy: np :-).. irssi is good to learn.. it's cli.. xchat and not xchat-gnome..
<oCean_> metoshade: first of all, share the problem. After that, someone might :)
<quibbler> !ask | metoshade
<ubottu> metoshade: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meoblast> ubuntu is bothering me today
<metoshade> its a complex question, hard to explain
<meoblast> i cant install it on any computers that arent mine
<meoblast> i just broke a computer that isnt mine thanx to ubuntu
<Scunizi> metoshade: if you don't state part of your question then it's tough for those that might know the answer to respond
<jrib> meoblast: you can't break computers with ubuntu.  Why not just state the problem/issue/question?
<Siph0n> meoblast, ouch...... that sucks
<metoshade> its about audacity under ubuntu hardy: the mouse pointer doesnt function properly when hovering over a project/song
<wpgmb> oCean: I'm still not getting rid of the fact that /boot and /media/USB_250G both reside on/dev/sda1
<Scunizi> metoshade: if it's really long and convoluted.. use pastebin.com to write it up and then paste it here asking for help
<KimK> stefg: Great, you can see the problem too. Thanks for looking into it. And you think this problem is in Ubuntu too, right? Is there anything that can be done about it?
<oCean_> wpgmb: It's not that way
<Scunizi> metoshade: do you have "effects" turned on?
<Scunizi> metoshade: that would be the spinning cube thingy.. screen effects.. wobbly windows etc.
<oCean_> wpgmb: the /dev/sda1 partition (with only the files from /boot on it) is mounted twice. Have you unmounted /media/USB_250G ?
<metoshade> it acts normally in the rest of the UI " *and* the problem doesnt exist when the computer is viewed with remote desktop
<metoshade> there are no effects
<metoshade> its a rather old machine
<Scunizi> metoshade: what kind of video card do you have?
<prufrocks> why would authentication fail if i set "authentication_methods" to "[none]" for vino-server and attempt to connect without a password?
<jacobi> So I am trying to install the barry package for my blackberry. I added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nafallo/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main and nafallo's pgp key and yet the ppa does not appear in synaptic. what am I doing wrong?
<wpgmb> oCean: fixed it. thanks for your help!
<metoshade> unknown, the problem exists on a friends computer
<stefg> KimK: my understanding is that this is a design decisison by the gnome dev's ... i'd make a folder lieke 'traking temp' in firefox' bokkmark bar and drag and drop the links there... that works, b/c no external parameters are passed
<oCean_> wpgmb: ok
<metoshade> at the moment i cant login because she isnt home
<metoshade> shall i write down all i know about the problem in one line? It may take a while.
<ikonia> metoshade: give us a quick overview
<Scunizi> metoshade: chances are it involves the video card.. if it's nvidia and she hasn't instsalled the restriced drivers in System>Admin>hardware drivers then that might make a difference.
<ikonia> metoshade: quick summary
<metoshade> ok, just a minute
<stefg> KimK: lets see if quoting ("url") works
<zombor> when i try and sftp into my server, i get "subsystem request failed on channel 0". google has basically nothing on this, anyone know how I can fix it?
<Scunizi> ikonia: metoshade is working on a friends machine. He's not in front of it right now.. Mouse actions act wierd when hovering over Audacity
<ikonia> Scunizi: hard to do much if he's not with the machine
<jacobi> any takers on my ppa question?
<coz_> jacobi, how did you add the repository?
<stefg> KimK: no doesn't work... i think it's a security thing to not pass query parameters (the stuff after ? in the url) ... would make attacks quite easy, so go for the temp bookmark folder in FF
<ardchoille> Jacobbs: did you run: sudo apt-get update
<viajador> Need some help: I can only use my SCANNER with SUDO, although I'm in scanner group!
<jacobi> coz: I went to System Software sources.
<coz_> jacobi,  ok then open a terminal   sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coz_> jacobi,  make sure synaptic is closed first though
<coz_> jacobi,  then look for your new package
<jacobi> coz:doing that now.
<KimK> stefg: OK, thanks for looking into it. I just tried what I'm used to in Windows. But I can change to the bookmark way. Thanks again, I appreciate it very much.
<smilingbob> I am having trouble with a older harddrive, when I try to mount it, it fails due to superblock.  I don't care about the data on the HDD, is there a way to mk new superblocks altogether....removing/adding partitions and formating don't seem to affect it.  I've tried XFS, ext2, and ext3 so far
<jacobi> coz:still not there. What I am doing wrong. When I added the deb line to third party it reloaded at that point. Can I check to see if if apt is going to the right place?
<stefg> KimK: you might also look into tomboy (the notetaking applet)... i think it could be waht you want.
<KimK> stefg: OK, will do. Probably available in Synaptic?
<coz_> jacobi,  y ou could check that you copy and pasted the entire deb string in the sources list to be sure it was copies over corretly
<smilingbob> I think i got it...i was trying to run mke2fs -n /dev/blah but I missed the -n so it did the whole disk...it mounted ext2....woohoo.....Does that mean its fixed....thats the new question :)
<jacobi> coz: shouldn't I be able to type sudo apt-get barry-0.14.0~ppa1 or something from the terminal?
<coz_> jacobi,  well it depends  open synaptic and hit search and type in barry
<jacobi> coz: all I get is vamp in the list
<stefg> KimK: should be instralled by default ... 'add to panel...'
<Animator> Hello
<ads_> bash question : using this -> "for file in *.part1.rar; do unrar e $file;done"  I've been able to extract multiple multi-part rars with one command , however each rar file has the same password which is requested upon the start of each extraction. What can i add to this command to parse the password from a txt file?? "for file in *.part1.rar; do unrar e -y < pass.txt;done"  <- this is what i was thinking but will unrar take thi
<ads_> s?
<coz_> jacobi,  mm  then check the deb string  to make sure it is correct  and the other issue may be that the repo is down
<tchmnkyz> coz_, much better
<tchmnkyz> thnx
<TheNano> jacobi: sudo aptitude install  barr and a tab would help you
<metoshade> the problem is as follows: the mouse pointer works properly in the Audacity UI except when hovering above a project/song (the blue oscilloscope). The mousepointer disappears in about 1/3 of the field in which the song is displayed. When she clicks to drop the "bar" to start songplayback from that moment, the bar is dropped somewhere else to the right in the field. When observing this with remote-desktop, i see her mouse behaving normally, 
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  I thought you would like that better :)
<tchmnkyz> my vid card runs cleaner now too
<tchmnkyz> not as laggy
<TheNano> jacobi: sudo nano /etc/apt/sorces.list to check the apt line
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  yes it should  nvidia has its own implimentation of xinerama
<metoshade> o and she doesnt have jackd installed
<tchmnkyz> i still get laggy full screen video
<tchmnkyz> not out of sync
<tchmnkyz> but it is crappy
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  with which video player?
<tchmnkyz> just what ever it opened it in
<Animator> same problem here choppy video
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  well that may be totem  do you have mplayer installed?
<lianimator> what is an easy to use yet powerful 2D animation program? synfigstudio isn't working by the way.
<tchmnkyz> ya
<tchmnkyz> mplayer freaked out
<KimK> stefg: Yes, tomboy is already installed, and I have used the manual menu editor, but what's "add to panel..."?
<tchmnkyz> kept opening and closing windows
<tchmnkyz> lol
<jacobi> thenano:using the barr line showed several packages with barry in the name. Why doesn't synaptic pull them up?
<coz_> tchmnkyz, ok open that and lets check the settings   right click on the main window and go to preferences
<tchmnkyz> vlc is alot better
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  under the Video tab  make sure you have  X11/Xv for the video
<coz_> tchmnkyz, then move over to the codecs & demuxer tab
<tchmnkyz> k
<stefg> KimK: if you open the 'add to panel' Dialog you get a list of applets that can be ... well... added to the panel. tomboy should be listed there
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  video codec family = FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family  audio codec family = MPEG layer-2, layer-3
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  also make sure you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<tchmnkyz> i do
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  then     sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<KimK> stefg: But where is the "add to panel..." dialog? I don't see it here.
<stefg> KimK: right click on a panel...
<jacobi> thenano: Is it that these barry packages are not normal in someway and that synatpic is filtering them out?
<tchmnkyz> already there
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  then     sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Guest38827> hi i have just installed openbox, but there is no panel. Doesn't openbox have a panel?
<tchmnkyz> mplay is crying about alsa for some reason
<metoshade> scunizi, ikonia, any ideas?
<wunnymush> ardchoille, your link got the desired result, and my dvd's play well in Xine :-) Tnx
<stefg> KimK: in some open space that is.. so e.g. in the middle of th top panel
<maxime_> need help with theme, the only affected area of gnome are the windows  and the color, the theme doesnt apply to the whole gnome interface. how do i get that fixed within terminal ?
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  open a terminal and type   alsamixer  and at the top  see if your card is identified properly
<ardchoille> wunnymush: you're welcome :)
<jacobi> TheNano: you still there?
<Nehal> i ssh'd into a remote machine, it has an x server running, i want to run an X program using that server. how do i do this? i believe i have to set the DISPLAY variable, but i'm not sure what i have to set it to
<tchmnkyz> it is using pulse for some reason
<ardchoille> wunnymush: also you might want to check out mplayer, it's a popular alternative to xine
<TheNano> jacobi: There is alot of people hating ? synaptic , there will be another app. doing that jobb later , i can't remember the name , but aptitude is the best tool you can use
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  open system/preferences/sound
<tchmnkyz> i never did get the audio working correctly on this system
<tchmnkyz> damn builtin
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  check t6he sondplayback pull down and test for each
<jacobi> TheNano: So how do I use aptitude to install this stuff?
<cfedde> Nehal: if it does not just work then try putting the -X option on the ssh might help.
<cornell> vigo (who apparently is no longer here), Sorry I didn't give more information, didn't seem like there was a lot of interest...  Any way, I had posted to the forum and have posted a resolution:  http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6733762
<wunnymush> ardchoille, that should i certainly do :)
<lorenzosu> Is real time kernel still broken in ubuntu 8.10?
<TheNano> jacobi: I have tested that package manager when hardy was in beta stage , don't know why it is not in UBUNTU yet
<metoshade> could this behaviour be unrelated to audacity but more of a xorg problem?
<metoshade> or something?
<TheNano> jacobi: just choose one of them
<tchmnkyz> k
<Nehal> cfedde: i believe that's if you want to run the application on a local server, i want to run it on the remote server... nevertheless, that doesn't work either
<viajador> Need Help: My SCANNER only works with SUDO, although I'm in SCANNER group!
<stefg> KimK: and i just found by accident  that if you drop the links to the *panel* you get a working launcher there.. you can even drag it to the desktop then :-)
<tchmnkyz> they area ll set to ALSA
<TheNano> jacobi: when tab give you alts. you car write some more letters then it will pick the one you want, or you can just write the hole name if you know it
<tchmnkyz> and it works fine
<tchmnkyz> just dont work
<tchmnkyz> lol
<FloodBot2> tchmnkyz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prufrocks> any recommendations for connection to an existing X session remotely since I can't seem to be able to get vino-server working properly?
<metoshade> i have searched the net all afternoon for similar problems but have been unable to find them
<Nehal> basically the program won't start unless it finds some sort of X server, although i just want it to write some logs so i don't really need the GUI at all
<metoshade> apart from problems with jackd and audio playback in audacity under ubunut
<metoshade> but no posts about mouse skipping
<KimK> stefg: Aha, so a workaround appears? At least until the "security" people find out, LOL
<metoshade> and the problem is that i cant recreate the problem on my machine, so i cant post the problem in the ubuntu help forums
<KimK> stefg: I wonder if the URL looks any different there?
<metoshade> the problem does however persist on her computer
<cfedde> Nehal: I'm not sure I understand the issue.  What error are you getting?
<tchmnkyz> coz got any other ideas?
<Nehal> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  not off hand but you could go to the #alsa channel  I am sure they will have more options  there :)
<metoshade> ill go and try to make a post on the forums
<cfedde> Nehal: that sounds like the remote X client cannot connect to the Display on the local system
<tchmnkyz> k
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  that would be the best channel to get answers
<coz_> tchmnkyz,  for sound
<tchmnkyz> thnx
<wunnymush> ardchoille: mplayer is already installed, but my dvd get a error-message.
<stefg> KimK: i think (just like me) the nautilus developers are desktop icon haters... desktop is space for windows, not for icons (which get covered anyway. ) *quick* launchers belong to panels
<Nehal> cfedde: i'm sure an X server is running because when i startx i get: Server is already active for display 0
<spliffy> join #<ubuntu-us-co>
<ardchoille> wunnymush: what is the error msg?
<Nehal> and i need to get the program running on that server
<cfedde> Nehal: you can ssh into the remote system then start something like xterm. do you get that same error?
<wunnymush> ardchoille: just a minute...
<KimK> stefg: Yes, that's why I use the desktop for all kinds of "temporary" things (important now, get rid of later). How did you drag and drop? I tried to drag from Xchat and drop to the upper taskbar, is that right? But it didn't work.
<Nehal> cfedde: yeah, all programs. xcalc too
<stefg> KimK: i use chatzilla... simply worked
<oCean_> Nehal: export DISPLAY=:0.0 works for me (running Xserver at :0 and starting 'xclock' from terminal)
<JohnAlpha>  /quit
<ardchoille> Nehal: Are you trying to do X11 forwarding? ssh -X
<KimK> stefg: And what exactly are you calling "the panel"?
<Nehal> oCean_: i tried that too
<wunnymush> ardchoille:  error-message: "Failed to connect stream: OK"
<Nehal> ardchoille: but i want to run the application on the remote X server, not mine
<ardchoille> Nehal: ok
<KimK> stefg: Ah, chatzilla is a Firefox plugin, isn't it?
<stefg> KimK: the (usually) white bars on top and bottom of the screen (note i'm talking of gnome/ubuntu, not kde/kubuntu)
<ardchoille> wunnymush: is mplayer seeking the correct device?
<stefg> KimK: yup
<caldo_de_cana> hi
<caldo_de_cana> how do I connect to dhcp on bootup (and not when I log in to gnome)?
<DVA5912> My friend has a desktop pc with windows me on it. I want it to have ubuntu. WHich version will run with 128 MB
<wunnymush> ardchoille: i think so, because i right-clicked on the dvd and choosed mplayer
<KimK> stefg: OK, well, thanks again for all your help, I really appreciate it.
<DVA5912> !xbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbuntu
<ardchoille> wunnymush: I've never tried playing a dvd in mplayer like that, I just use the mplayer ui
<Rob_F> Greetings all
<wunnymush> ardchoille: ok, i would try another startup-metode
<anom01y> ok, why would my ubuntu box be freezing during the night, twice in a row now...
<ardchoille> wunnymush: Not sure which skin you're using for mplayer, but try clicking the "DVD" button on the player control
<wunnymush> ardchoille: it works when i do like you said.
<Azerthoth> anom01y is this a trick question? your using a distro based on debian unstable/expirimental
<ardchoille> wunnymush: ok, if you are more comfortable right clicking the dvd, then maybe xine would work best for you
<wunnymush> ardchoille: yes
<wunnymush> ardchoille: tnx for your help
<ardchoille> yw
<nickrud> Azerthoth, lol, that's the best single line answer to that kind of question I've read yet
<ardchoille> wunnymush: and thank you for letting me know about that right click and mplayer info
<blufade> need some help....would someone mind ?
<nickrud> anom01y, but the most common cause of freezing is still memory; you should try running memtest overnight
<wunnymush> ardchoille: :)
<ardchoille> blufade: what's the issue?
<anom01y> nickrud, that would be a hardware issue then, not a software ?
<nickrud> anom01y, yes. in my many years of using debian unstable/experimental directly and indirectly, only a couple freezes didn't come down to faulty memory
<nickrud> anom01y, or binary blob video drivers, which there's nothing anyone but the manufacturers can do anything about
<scream> How do I list the partition structure in the terminal?
<nickrud> scream, sudo fdisk -l
<Sylphid> Nehal, did you run xhost + on the machine running X
<Commie_Cary> dose ATI support 9.04 yet
<nickrud> Commie_Cary, you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<Nehal> Sylphid: i even get an error when running xhost
<scream> nickrud, will it also list the volume labels?
<Nehal> xhost:  unable to open display ":0"
<jodi07> hi guys
<Sylphid> Nehal, you need to run xhost + on the machine running X you cannot do it from an ssh session
<nickrud> scream, no. but, you can do   ls -l /dev/disk/by-label  ; ls -l /dev/disk/by-* will list all alternate naming
<nickrud> scream, well, not sure about fdisk -l showing labels, but the above will
<jodi07> i need to replace my sources.list
<tchmnkyz> well coz with this new driver and compiz installed my mem usage is down 25%
<Nehal> Sylphid: aww....  :)   .... is there no other way, even if i have root access?
<scream> nickrud, no fdisk-l did not and --help did not list any help for that.  Also the other command worked and thank you. :)
<jodi07> where can i get a default sources.list for feisty
<scream> One more question for now...
<scream> aliases
<scream> I like the ls -l /dev/disk/by-label command...
<scream> But I don't want to have to type it all the time.
<scream> Is there an easy way to create an alias?
<nickrud> !feisty | jodi07
<Sylphid> Nehal, from my understanding xhost has to be run from the users session that started X so it can modify the appropriate Xauth file
<ubottu> jodi07: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<nickrud> jodi07, what that means, is there are no longer any official repos for feisty
<itachi> scream, does blkid /dev/sd[a-x] give you the info  you want?
<Nehal> Sylphid: how do i know what user started X?
<benc> where can I find info on apt.conf.d ?
<ardchoille> scream: You can add aliases to ~/.bash_aliases
<Sylphid> Nehal, its not a problem of what user but what instance of that user
<Nehal> oh
<Stefan^_> hello again ; on Ubuntu 8.10 I have an NTFS drive and I went to its Properties, Drive tab, and changed "File System" to "Test" ( I didn't know what I was doing :( ) ; now I can't mount the drive to erase that setting
<jodi07> nickrud thanks
<nickrud> benacke, /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/configure-index.gz
<jodi07> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Sylphid> Nehal, you may be able to do some finagling to get xhost + to run on X startup after a reboot
<scream> itachi, that command did not do anything "blkid /dev/sd[a-x]".  But the earlier command by nickrud works fine.
<Sylphid> Nehal, however i have not tested this so i dont know how well it would work
<Nehal> i really shouldn't reboot the machine
<Nehal> that's ok
<nickrud> ah, blkid has been improved, shows labels. Don't remember it doing that before
<ardchoille> nickrud: ah, that seems to be new
<Animator> does anyone know how i can get vlc to support wmv3 and wmap ?
<Sylphid> Nehal, do you have vnc on the remote machine?
<Nehal> i don't know, perhaps
<Sylphid> !vnc | nehal
<ubottu> nehal: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<cow_2001> during installation of ubuntu there's a stage in which partitions are created. what are the default partitions for the whole disk automatic creation of partitions? which are the primary and which are the logical? there's one / and one swap, right?
<scream> Can I place the alias command in the .bashrc file (I don't have a ./bash_aliases in my home directoy.
<tanner> does ubuntu have zfs r/w support?
<quibbler> scream: yes
<oCean_> scream: yep, sure. Or create the .bash_aliases file
<dayo> cow_2001: correct
<ardchoille> scream: you can make a ~/.bash_aliases or add aliases to ~/.bashrc - your choice
<dayo> scream: create your .bash_aliases file
<metoshade> who here can help me with a rather challenging problem? details can be found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1070731
<dayo> scream: then uncomment the alias block in .bashrc
<scream> ok
<TU> Okay so i just changed my WM to fluxbox and now everytime i reconfigure it i lose the ability to left click.  Any ideas?
<nickrud> good morning (or evening) dayo
<TU> okay
<TU> here we go.
<cow_2001> dayo: which one is the primary and which one is the logical? i'm trying to use testdisk to recover my partition table and i need to choose between those two mysterious titles for each of the partitions.
<dayo> scream: u will need to close your terminal and relaunch it, for the aliases to take effect
<Midtronic> Are there any free utilities for writing an iso to a flash drive?
<TU> i can click but only if i hold control
<xlizard> someone knows about that problem? :
<xlizard> $ ssh 127.0.0.1
<xlizard> buffer_get_ret: trying to get more bytes 4 than in buffer 0
<xlizard> buffer_get_int: buffer error
<dayo> nickrud: good evening! :-)
<FloodBot2> xlizard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scream> alias lpart='ls -l /dev/disk/by-label'
<scream> Yes?
<Stefan^_> where does Ubuntu stores the drive settings : "File System", "Mount Point" ? I need to modify them and can't do that from the "Properties" menu
<Sylphid> Nehal, you may be able to use the xauth command to add permissions but im not familiar with this command
<elementz> how can i resolve the following: ptpcam
<elementz> ptpcam: error while loading shared libraries: libptp2.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ardchoille> scream: looks good
<scream> Thank you :)
<elementz> i followed this guide: http://libptp.sourceforge.net/README
<cow_2001> tried installing windows xp but instead of installing on the free space it chose to install on the whole disk instead and that's how my partition table got deleted
<crazyboy> irc.freshmeat.net
<dayo> cow_2001: you have a primary and a logical partition? can you post the details to http://paste.ubuntu.com  ?
<diffred> how can I convert in Ubuntu a text file (java code) to an image? (say jpg) to attach in a webpage with img?
<mrbig361> i have a  acer 5002 wlmi tried put install 8.1 the display is poor any ideas?
<elementz> and found a solution already, which i don't understand http://www.nabble.com/build-problem-td12942638.html
<elementz> maybe somebody can help?
<dayo> scream: looks good to me
<cow_2001> dayo: the details were erased. i'm asking what's the default for each of the partitions
<Dartel> Hi All
<redline5653> can anyone please help me set up my wireless network?
<Dartel> How do I fixE: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Dartel> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<ashok_> I need help setting up virtualbox seamless mode to work well with compiz, is this the right channel for that?
<AcidPuddle> fast-user-switch-applet does not switch to guest session... any hints ?
<cow_2001> dayo: the defaults for the partitions in a whole disk fresh installation
<quibbler> Dartel: run  sudo dpkg --configure -a  in terminal
<cow_2001> normally, the swap is logical or primary? what about /? i have no clue
<dayo> cow_2001: i honestly don't know. i usually create my own partitions manually
<crazyboy> #ubuntu
<crazyboy> alo
<dayo> cow_2001: is there any way for you to determine the sizes of your two partitions? the smaller one would be swap
<Dartel> ty
<redline5653> is anyone good with networking?
<dayo> !welcome | crazyboy
<ubottu> crazyboy: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<ardchoille> cow_2001: according to gparted, my swap partition is under an extended partition (default install)
<cow_2001> dayo: testdisk knows which one is swap and which one is "/". what it doesn't know, is which one is... oh, ardchoille answered
<dmphotography> I'm curious, does the get-apt command get the same version as the Synaptic Package Manager does?
<Dartel> quibbler: Its working I did not add sudo to the command befor and it said I needed superuser access
<cow_2001> ardchoille: and "/"?
<quibbler> Dartel: i've made the same mistake
<ardchoille> cow_2001: primary
<cow_2001> ardchoille: thanks!
<ardchoille> yw
<dmphotography> Or in other words, do they get them from the same repository?
<ardchoille> dmphotography: apt-get, aptitude- synaptic, adept all use the same repos
<ardchoille> dmphotography: they all use the same sources.list
<kernel09l> installed all the ms fonts but would like to make exact font as my windows what's the best setting in Appearance
<Dartel> quibbler: Is there a web site for streamlining ubuntu to get rid of truely unneeded things? I  only have a 6gig HD
<magcius> Is there a Zenity IRC channel?
<dmphotography> ardchoille: So then it would get the same apt version/
<nickrud> kernel09l, you'd have to move over the right font from the windows partition, it's not part of msttcorefonts
<nickrud> I forget the name
<magcius> Or where should I ask for help with Zenity... Maybe in Gnome IRC?
<redline5653> is anyone good with networking?
<ncfi1013_> can anybody tell me what this means and if it can tell me why i am getting a 'no mounted ipod found' error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/118529/
<ardchoille> dmphotography: yes, this is also the reason you can't run two packagemanagers at the same time
<magcius> redline5653, what's your question?
<kernel09l> nickrud, yes i did install as you've told me yesterday but under appearance section i try to make it same as windows if possible
<hlm> is there a way for me to make a small partition for windows, and when im done with it, trn it into space on the harddrive I took it from?
<redline5653> my laptop can see my wireless network and gets to the part where it asks for wep key i put it in but still fails to connect
<dmphotography> ardchoille: Gotcha.
<dmphotography> Thanks
<nickrud> kernel09l, those are the 'web fonts', arial and such. Windows uses a proprietary font for it's interface. That one you need to get from your windows install and place in ~/.fonts
<Guest37668> ad
<quibbler> Dartel: have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<nickrud> kernel09l, didn't understand what you were looking for last night exactly, I guess. Sorry
<peppe_> a
<hlm>  is there a way for me to make a small partition for windows, and when im done with it, turn it into space on the harddrive I took it from?
<nickrud> kernel09l, for vista, it's segoe and friends
<kernel09l> nickrud, last nite you helped me to install mscorefonts which i did and under appearance section i be able to change times new roman/ courier .....
<kernel09l> nickrud, as xp is what i'm trying to make
<hlm> is there a way for me to make a small partition for windows, and when im done with it, turn it into space on the harddrive I took it from?
<Dartel> Anyone using Blender on Linux?
<magcius> Is there an Emacs 23 package for Ubuntu?
<arooni_____> some crazy stuff happened last night and the menu bar is on the left hand side instead of the top.  how do i fix/
<nickrud> kernel09l, I'm not sure what font that is (tahoma?) but you need to get it from your xp partition. it'll be in the Windows/Fonts directory on the xp partition
<DasEi> magcius: apt-cache search emacs*
<jacobi> just wanted to thank TheNano and coz. It works!! Yeah!!! Kudos gang. Hope that this barry stuff is just bundled into jaunty so it works out of the box next time.
<arquebus> Dartel- a little, why?
<hlm> is there a way for me to make a small partition for windows, and when im done with it, turn it into space on the harddrive I took it from?
<magcius> DasEi, that returned nothing relevant.
<syva> hey, i have my entire hard drive as one partition that ubuntu runs off of, is it possible to somehow resize the partition, freeing up space to dual boot with another OS,
<syva> without reinstalling ubuntu
<kernel09l> nickrud, so that means i copy all the fonts from xp machine and put it to ~/.fonts
<quibbler> arooni_____: drag it to the top
<tave> are there any mp3 programs like napstor for linux?
<nickrud> kernel09l, all the ones that have a ttf or otf extension, yes you can do that. Lots of people do :)
<arooni_____> quibbler, i cant.... i mean i grab it to move to the top
<arooni_____> and nothign happesn
<smultron> i'm using a Netgear WG111 wireless adapter from Xubuntu (ndiswrapper). every other network in my area shows up, EXCEPT mine (Airport Extreme). My macs can connect and see the ssid fine... any reason why this USB dongle wouldn't be able to see the Airport broadcast?
<hlm> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<dayo> arooni_____: right-click on the panel and click 'Properties', then change the Orientation
<jodi_> hi
<DasEi> magcius: it shows me emacs21
<magcius> DasEi, that's old. I want emacs23.
<dayo> !welcome | jodi_
<ubottu> jodi_: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<quibbler> arooni_____:     It sounds like your gnome-panel is locked down. You can remedy this from gconf-editor. Start it from the quick launch dialogue (ALT+F2) or from the terminal: [with the command] gconf-editor
<quibbler>     Once the editor has opened, navigate to “apps” > “panel” > “global”, and uncheck the key called “locked_down”.
<magcius> DasEi, I'm trying emacs-snapshot right now.
<DasEi> magcius: or search google for a newer one, if you need it
<hlm> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html
<hlm> ermm
<hlm> sorry
<ardchoille> quibbler: is that not the same as right click panel -> Allow this panel to be moved  ?
<arooni_____> quibbler, i did that and its unchecked;  when i try to right click it; no properties come up
<arooni_____> quibbler, damn this girl from last night!
<hlm> is there a way for me to make a small partition for windows, and when im done with it, turn it into space on the hard drive I took it from?
<peppe_> hi all
<q_> hi all, anyone has creative audigy se sound card?
<DasEi> him: I don't understand that quest
<peppe_> i have this problem....http://pastebin.com/m3f67758
<peppe_> some help?
<syva> man sourceforge sucks so much :/
<hlm> I want to create a partition to install windows for testing, but when im done with it I want to basically delete that partition
<unop> hlm, why not install windows in a virtual machine?
<tave> are there any mp3 programs like napstor for linux?
<hlm> I dont have enough ram
<FlareDS> tave: yes
<DasEi> him: that can be done with gparted , or use a vm as uno.. said
<hlm> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<unop> hlm, how much RAM have you got to spare?
<kernel09l> nickrud, that helps me a lot thanks much i'll try now......thanks
<tave> what is it called FlareDS
<hlm> thanks everyone
<zelda> forstwire
<zelda> er frostwire
<Xs142> Hi there, I have a minor issue, every time I reboot my Ubuntu resets the resolution settings to some kind of default, how do I sort that out?
<quibbler> arooni_____: maybe try reinstalling gnome-panel
<FlareDS> tave: let me look
<tave> ok,thx
<_delirium> I have a custom .ko kernel module file - how can I install it so it persists across boots - add it to /etc/modules but where should the .ko file live?
<peppe_> some help? http://pastebin.com/m3f67758
<skringla> What is the command that gives info about your hardware
<DasEi> skringla:lspci, hwinfo are two
<skringla> DasEi: thank you
<overlord> My Kopete chat window is in fullscreen mode. Can anybody help me fix this ?
<qsi> hi all, on ubuntuforums, what's the default behaviour? if you reply on someone's post and he replies back, will I automatically receive an email about this?
<quibbler> qsi: yes
<_delirium> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<showtime> hello
<ZippyV> Got a question for the developers here
<Xs142> Hi there, I have a minor issue, every time I reboot my Ubuntu resets the resolution settings to some kind of default, how do I sort that out?
<overlord> My Kopete chat window is in fullscreen mode. Can anybody help me fix this ?
<ardchoille> ZippyV: perhaps ask in #ubuntu-devel
<ZippyV> thx ardchoille
<qsi> qiubbler: thanks
<quibbler> qsi: np
<blastron> Hello, I'm trying to figure out an error updating from 7.04 to 7.10. I decided to perform an unclean install and am unable to get past the base system install step, which fails at the "creating device files" step. Is someone able to assist me?
<swegner> Is there a command to easily find the name of your wireless card / chipset?
<ny_bosco> hi
<Dartel> Ok system all better be back later with more problems
<pantcho> hello, i have a good ubuntu configuration installed on my 40gb hd, i bought a new HD and i wish to replace them, is there a known way to copy my old hd to new hd 1 to 1 and when i will put the new HD it will work same as before? any suggestions will be welcomed. thank you!
<ardchoille> swegner: just a guess, but: lspci | grep wireless
<DasEi> swegner: lspci and hwinfo, maybe filter with grep
<swegner> ardchoille, DasEi: thanks, lspci did it
<m1lkman> I just configured PPPoE via pppoeconf instead of the GUI but the GUI NetworkManager Applet is showing no connections found/inactive
<blastron> My system is, of course, in a rather unusable state as a result, so any assistance would be appreciated.
<m1lkman> is there anyway to point that icon to my ppp0 intf
<Jufis> i have problems with my wireless connection, could someone spend couple minutes to help me out?
<DasEi>  m1lkman: paste of ifconfig /plog ?
<zelda> Jufis, whats the problem?
<mastt> how does email work in ubuntu? Can I accept mail to user@localhost ?
<Jufis> zelda, I'm not even sure how to get it working at all
<DasEi> mastt: yes
<hlm> mastt: no user is you localhost is your computer
<mastt> DasEi: by default? How do I read it
<zelda> jufis: does it find wireless connection options?
<hlm> mastt: you need some user@someservice.site
<mastt> hlm: no you can still send mail to other users on localhost
<ardchoille> mastt: I receive that type of mail and it's usually just a text file in /var/mail
<zelda> this on a notebook or desktop?
<mastt> ardchoille: it's automatic?
<ardchoille> mastt: it seems to be for me, yes
<mastt> ardchoille: thanks!
<blastron> Hm, on second thought, I may want to just format and reinstall, this system's been giving me problems for a while now. How would I go about getting data off of the machine in rescue mode?
<JackWinter> i'm trying to compile some code on kubuntu 8.04 and run into this: http://rafb.net/p/Qmbm6t99.html  any ideas ?
<DasEi> mastt: systemmail is stored /var/mail
<ardchoille> mastt: but I have been able to configure evolution and thunderbird to read that kind of mail in their ui's, I think it's of type "mbox" mail
<Jufis> zelda, query?
<Xs142> Hi there, I have a minor issue, every time I reboot my Ubuntu resets the resolution settings to some kind of default, how do I sort that out?
<zelda> Jufis, that on a notebook or desktop?
<RenatoSilva> When update manager notifies you about the updates and you install them, sometimes if you check again it shows more updates. But if you instead check before install, the whole updates are shown.  I know it's related to apt-get update, but I don't understand how exactly it works, and I don't understand this behavior. Can anyone explain me?
<Mimi> PLEASE, can someone tell me how to make my trackpad stop *clicking* when I am typing? It makes me erase stuff Ive writen... atleast 10 times per sentece
<Jufis> zelda, if by notebook you mean laptop, then yes, notebook
<multiverse> When I go to http://whatismyip.com my address doesn't change.  I am using Firefox 3 w/ Tor and Privoxy.  What am I doing wrong?
<hlm> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<zelda> Jufis: notebook = laptop
<ZippyV> Didn't get any answer from #ubuntu-devel so I'm going to ask it here
<zelda> Jufis: is there a hardware switch to turn on/off your wireless?
<porter1> Mimi, not really sure. If you have an HP laptop, there's the possibility that you can turn off the touchpad
<Era`> Hi
<Jufis> zelda, yes. I have turned it on
<Mimi> porter1, true but I need the touchpad because I'm visiting family and I forgot my mouse ;p
<ardchoille> ZippyV: Sorry about that, I referred you to that channel and usually they are great at answering things
<porter1> Then Ubuntu or any OS is going to have this problem
<Alterios_> when you check you are reloading the repository listing in the update manager so it has a newer list to go by. The original listing is based on the last time you reloaded the repositories so if the server-side listing updated the listed updates will change too
<Era`> I installed ubuntu. Login screen appears, but when i log in only orange blank screen appears or smth. What might be wrong? What should I do? Thank you...
<ZippyV> What's a good ide for debugging code (going to debug the HAL)
<maxime_> hey ubunters
<maxime_> :P
<maxime_> meh
<zelda> Jufis: Is the piece of hardware found? Are there wireless connections in range? When you click on the network manager, is it giving you wireless connections to choose from?
<DasEi> !paste >  m1lkman:
<pop79> Era: do you have enough memory to run it?
<Era`> 256mb
<pop79> hmm...
<RenatoSilva> When update manager notifies you about the updates and you install them, sometimes if you check again it shows more updates. But if you instead check before install, the whole updates are shown.  I know it's related to apt-get update, but I don't understand how exactly it works, and I don't understand this behavior. Can anyone explain me?
<pop79> how about your video card?
<pop79> what is it?
<overlord> My Kopete chat window is in fullscreen mode. Can anybody help me fix this ?
<Guest44888> Excuse me everyone, but I have a quick question - I know that you can install themes by occasionally dragging a compressed theme file into the "Appearances" window.  I recently downloaded a theme where this was not the case.  Inside the compressed file were a few gtkrc files.  Where do I place these so that the theme will install on my computer?
<blastron> Hello, I have an unusable system that I would like to get a large amount of data off of. I can use a install CD to boot into rescue mode, is it possible to mount a network drive or at the very least use SSH/SCP to transfer data?
<Eiremhaith> Hello room
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hlm> is there a channel for gpated assistance?
<Pollywog> does anyone know why Firefox in Hardy is buggy when it is fine in Interepid?
<pop79> blastron: I'd get an external HDD and backup all the stuff you need on to it with ubuntu livecd. Then, install afreash and move everything back
<bigbrovar> blastron>scp should work just fine
<Pollywog> buggy with YouTube and such
<pop79> #gparted
<nsadmin> Pollywog there's a bug tracking system yaknow
<multiverse> When I go to http://whatismyip.com my address doesn't change.  I am using Firefox 3 w/ Tor and Privoxy.  What am I doing wrong?
<Pollywog> nsadmin: ahh yes I will have to learn how to use it
<Pollywog> ty
<hlm> there is no such channel #gparted
<nsadmin> all your questions about bugs would be answered there
<Era`> pop79: 64mb
<pop79> weird...
<Era`> intel integrated
<Era`> yes..indeed
<blastron> pop79: i think that might be the best option, thanks, I'll see if I can dig one out
<bigbrovar> Pollywog> what version of flash are u using .. u could grab the latest version from adobe's website
<ardchoille> hlm: Perhaps post on www.ubuntuforums.org
<durt> what's the command to set (or blank) an env variable?
<Pollywog> multiverse: it does not change your address
<nsadmin> depends on your shell
<overlord> My Kopete chat window is in fullscreen mode. Can anybody help me fix this ?
<durt> bash
<blastron> bigbrovar: it's telling me i can't execute it for some reason, I think I'll go with the external drive option
<Pollywog> bigbrovar: I installed the latest Flsh
<nsadmin> info bash
<pop79> Era: do you have a 64bit system or a 32bit
<_VI_> is there a good and free software for Sony HandyCams for Ubuntu?
<bigbrovar> overlord> esc key ?
<forceflow> _VI_: what do you want to do with your camera ? capture video ?
<Era`> pop79: 32
<hlm> all my options in gparted are greyed out, and I have the proper 'disklabel' but yet I cant make a new partition, any help with this?
<_VI_> forceflow, yeah, and editing maybe too
<pop79> blastron: glad i could help :)
<forceflow> VLC can record video streams
<Pollywog> multiverse: the Proxy just hides your address from websites but not from your ISP's DNS record
<cyrus__> I was mirroring a flash drive to an internal drive (used dd to copy over the contents). I then used gparted to increase the size of the partition on the internal drive. However, under Linux it still reports the old size for that partition. Is there some other step I need to do
<ScottG489> if something is listed by deborphan is it 100% safe to remove it?
<_VI_> forceflow, i dont have firewire
<forceflow> video editing can be done with AviDemux
<G-Bleezy> What do i need to know to be able to mount drives XP drives on Ubuntu and vise versa with direct eihtehrnet connection??  I don't even know where to start....
<forceflow> you can USB stream with sony cams, no ?
<_VI_> forceflow, from whaqt i read no
<forceflow> ah.
<_VI_> but im not sure
<arvind_khadri> durt, gksu gedit $variable
<pop79> Era: 32bit or 64bit?
<forceflow> how do you transfer video to computer then ?
<Pollywog> but it does not actually change your address
<cosmo1> is there a day to change the GDM login window so that it displays a Username and Password prompt at the same time?
<pop79> oh
<overlord> bigbrovar: Naah, doesn't work
<Era`> pop79: 32bit
<EruditeHermit> hi can anyone help me with getting openjdk and eclipse to work together? I get the following error when I try to run the appletviewer sun.applet.AppletViewer not fond in gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader.
<forceflow> cosmo1: install a new GDM theme
<pop79> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<_VI_> forceflow, im using vista to import the videos, but i'd rather use Linux for that
<forceflow> check gnomelook
<pop79> Era?
<TruthTaco> whats the most popular/best widget program for linux/ubuntu
<Era`> pop79: 8.10
<forceflow> well, the video's are probably USB-streamed to your computer
<forceflow> you can pick up that USB stream with VLC, I think :)
<pop79> oh
<_VI_> forceflow, ok thanks :D
<Era`> ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386
<forceflow> _VI_ unless your camera already records in a digital format
<ardchoille> TruthTaco: desktop widgets? gdesklets or screenlets
<pop79> ill find out now ere :)
<TruthTaco> thanks
<forceflow> in which case it's just a matter of browsing to the camera and copy over the files :)
<cosmo1> all the GDM themes only show one Username field =/
<forceflow> good luck!
<forceflow> cosmo1: search on gnomelook.org
<Pollywog> Linux Pro Magazine had an article about setting up anonymous web browsing about two years ago and the issue is accessible from their website.  Tor and Privoxy are used in the article.
<forceflow> there are tonnes of themes
<Era`> pop79: ok
<hlm> is it possible to merge two partitions on one harddrive into a single partition?
<MaleXachi> Hello Again ;-)
<Pollywog> hlm I do not think so but it is possible to copy the contents of one to the other
<Pollywog> if you have the drive space
<pop79> Era: try https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7244
<Pollywog> then you can delete the empty one
<MaleXachi> How to install a tar.bz2 package? :-O
<Era`> pop79: ok, will try
<Mimi> porter1, true but I need the touchpad because I'm visiting family and I forgot my mouse ;p
<Mimi> oops!
<ardchoille> MaleXachi: first, what is the app? have you checked the repos yet?
<Pollywog> hlm so in a way, the answer is yes, but the merge can't be done directly
<Mimi> PLEASE, can someone tell me how to make my trackpad stop *clicking* when I am typing? It makes me erase stuff Ive writen... atleast 10 times per sentence ^^
<MaleXachi> ardchoille: GnoMenu
<MaleXachi> https://launchpad.net/gnomenu/trunk/1.6
<pop79> !howdy |MaleXachi
<ubottu> MaleXachi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<s4a> what is the pdf ebook that helps complete beginners learn python again?
<s4a> it's free
<ardchoille> MaleXachi: if it's not in the repos, then you'll need to unpack the tarball and go into the resulting dir and read any README or INSTALL files
<s4a> and it's not diveintopython (that one isn't for beginners)
<nsadmin> heyy, now there are three news items posted in 2009!
<nsadmin> oops
<Sega_dude> yo
<raboof> how do i start an application when i log into X? i tried adding a command to ~/.Xsession and ~/.xinit, but neither seem to have any effect.
<MaleXachi> ardchoille:  Okay ff try
<zelda> can someone explain how to get xorg to configure a wireless device for an Atheros card?
<Mimi> s4a,  byte of python ?
<ardchoille> raboof: System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<Sega_dude> I need help with my Atheros card too!
<stefg> raboof: usually a session manager takes care of that
<aresnick> Hi!  I'm looking for a way to display different desktops on different monitors, and *randr based tools don't seem to be able to do this.  Does anyone have a pointer as to where I should look for how to accomplish this?  Thanks!
<zelda> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<zelda> stupid xorg is only showing configured devices.
<zelda> I hate that auto configure stuff.
<pop79> Era: I have some more info i fished out http://varunkashyap.wordpress.com/2008/11/05/ubuntu-freezes-with-blackorange-screen-on-boot-up-and-the-solution/
<MaleXachi> It says that GnoMenu now installed, but where can I see GnoMenu?
<nsadmin> shoulda got smart xorg then...
<Alterios> raboof: If you are in Gnome you go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions and click add under startup
<stefg> zelda: xorg has nothing to do with wireless. you need linux-backports-restricted (enable backports!) in intrepid
<sirhc_> any lirc experts in here today?
<Alterios> got beat to the punch
<Era`> pop79: thank you, will try
<pop79> Era?
<pop79> oh
<pop79> yep
<zelda> stefg: and can you help me do that?
<stefg> !info linux-backports-restricted-modules-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-backports-restricted-modules-generic does not exist in intrepid
<pop79> I think it will work for you
<ZiRiS> Hi there.
<zelda> hah
<s4a> Mimi, thx that was it! :D
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<ZiRiS> Anyone willing to help with mount issues?
<ZiRiS> and/or irc issues?
<zelda> stefg: any other ideas?
<s0undt3ch> can I know which packages I installed today?
<m1lkman> Anyone recommend any good Ubuntu books
<m1lkman> ?
<mikevankuik> any good tut / how to install ruby on rails with lighttpd and mysql anyone?
<stefg> zelda: first go to 'Software sources' fand enable the backports-repositories by checking them... then update the package list
<Mimi> s4a, awesome, it is a pretty good book, enjoy it!
<nsadmin> m1lkman: "Learning The BASH SHell"
<zelda> that easy huh? let me try that.
<ZiRiS> Anyone: How do I launch ircii now that I have it installed?
<ZiRiS> this pidgen is annoying.
<s4a> Mimi, k, thx again :)
<nsadmin> ZiRiS: irssi
<m1lkman> roger thanks
<ZiRiS> nsadmin: is that the konsole command?
<fkloos> ﻿I have a Lenovo T61 with a docking station. If I boot up the laptop while it is docked, it works fine.  Undocking seems to work as well, but redocking does not, meaning that the docking light doesn't come on and none of the usb ports work (haven't tested anything else yet).
<ZiRiS> nsadmin: or console, whatever.
<dspengler> hi all
<ardchoille> ZiRiS: irssi is a command line irc client, open it from terminal
<ZiRiS> ardchoille: thx. brb.
<evilGUI> anyone know how to show a list of users?
<stefg> zelda: then install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<Ikelos324> Excuse me?
<stefg> !pm > zelda
<ubottu> zelda, please see my private message
<Ikelos324> How do you install a theme from a .gz file, if dragging it into the appearances window gives you the message "Theme not valid."
<MaleXachi> Where can i see gnomenu? :-o
<pop79> 7895/*-++
<ZiRiS> sweet. MUCH better.
<ardchoille> Ikelos324: sometimes themes aren't packaged the way the Appearances window wants. you can unpack a theme and place it in ~/.themes and it works just as well
<zelda> ok what do I have to enable?
<stefg> zelda: on the Updates tab
<Rob_F> Greetings all  :)
<pop79> oops
<Fly-Man-> Morning :)
<zelda> ok select the unsupported?
<Ikelos324> archoille - thanks
<stefg> zelda: yup
<Fly-Man-> Anyone know how I can get the latest kernel for Jaunty ?
<evilGUI> Is there a way to show a list of users on a system?
<zelda> thanks!
<stefg> zelda: intrepid-backports is what you want
<ardchoille> Ikelos324: if you want that theme to be avialable to all users, you can copy it to /usr/share/themes
<ZiRiS> So. I'm trying to put a windows eSATA drive that Ubuntu sees as SCSI into fstab so that it mounts with every boot. Anyone able to help?
<stefg> zelda: you're asked to refresh the package list, do so
<ardchoille> Fly-Man-: in intrepid?
<Rob_F> Has anyone had any issues in upgrading from Ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10?
<Fly-Man-> ardchoille, Jaunty
<ardchoille> Fly-Man-: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Fly-Man-> thanks ardchoille :)
<ardchoille> yw
<stefg> zelda: then open synaptic and search for linux-backports-modules-generic
<ZiRiS> Actually, there are two drives. I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 with kde installed on top of that. Anyone?
<dspengler> evilGUI: cut -d : -f 1 /etc/passwd
<Nickyy> How come libdb4.7 is available for the desktop versions but not for the server versions?
<nightrid3r> m1lkman http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index2.html
<pedromenezes> Hey, i plugged my 22'' monitor in my dell inspiron 1525 and it isn't working. It is happening since the 2 last upgrades =(
<m1lkman> ty
<ZiRiS> pedromenezes: Do you have more than one vid card physically installed into the machine?
<m1lkman> found the bash 3rd edition on google books ;)
<pedromenezes> ZiRiS, yes, it used to work
<Rob_F> Has anyone had any issues in upgrading from Ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10?
<dupondje> [   40.486403] attempt to access beyond end of device
<dupondje> [   40.486407] sda: rw=0, want=1250274690, limit=625142448
<dupondje>  <- how can I fix this getting it because of dmraid ...
<ZiRiS> pedromenezes: I had a similar issue where I had two vid cards, had to take one out after installing drivers for both cards (they are identical). I had no video until I removed one card.
<stefg> zelda: after you've installed that go to system-Hardware Drivers and *disable*  'support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN' and *enable* support for 5xxxx...' ... then reboot
<pop79> Graphical Problems? Go to #pop79-graphical
<pedromenezes> ZiRiS, i see. i have only one in my note
<pedromenezes> one vga
<ZiRiS> pop79: is there a #pop79-fstab ?
<meoblast> hi
<pop79> what?
<meoblast> where can i find official drivers for a Broadcom 4306?
<meoblast> i don't want hacks.. i want official drivers
<jrattner> Question:  How come "Fill-In Tags Using MusicBrainz" in Amarok returns filetype .mp3not supported even though amarok will play mp3s?
<ZiRiS> pop79: nvermind. I'm trying to get a hard drive into fstab. I was trying to make a joke. I guess it didn't work.
<nightrid3r> meoblast from the broadcom site ?
<pop79> ok
<pedromenezes> ZiRiS, can you help me fixing that?
<meoblast> nightrid3r: i couldnt find any for 4306
<ZiRiS> pedromenezes: So you only have one vid card installed? But still getting no video after doing updates? Do I have that right?
<nightrid3r> meoblast what does that teach you ?
<pedromenezes> only the notebook is working
<pedromenezes> ZiRiS, when i plug the lg monitor, it appears in the resolution dialog
<stefg> meoblast: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<meoblast> nightrid3r: my dad's not allowed ot have Ubuntu?
<pedromenezes> and when i press to turn on, it appears unkown, ZiRiS
<pedromenezes> 'Unkown'
<meoblast> stefg: that didn't work
<pedromenezes> in the name of the monitor
<meoblast> stefg: that last thing i just tried broke the ubuntu install
<stefg> meoblast: so you want hacks :-)
<ZiRiS> pedromenezes: ohhhhhh. Yeah, my monitor is also unknown, but works fine. As long as it works, I wouldn't fret too much over it.
<nightrid3r> meoblast it means there are no "offical" linux drivers
<zelda> stefg: thanks ill be back to tell you if it worked.
<DPic> anyone know how i can re-encode an ogg theora video?
<Era`> pop79: thank you, it works now :)
<pop79> your welcome :)
<Era`> :)
<pedromenezes> ZiRiS, when i select to turn on, it changes the name and the possible resolutions turns down
<fosco_> DPic: you can use mencoder command
<meoblast> nightrid3r: why doesnt anyone do anything to change that? petition or something
<DPic> fosco_, thanks, i'll check that out
<nightrid3r> meoblast cos they don't care about us geeks
<ZiRiS> pedromenezes: so your optimal resolution is not available after you select to turn the monitor on, right?
<pedromenezes> yes
<meoblast> nightrid3r: more than just geeks use ubuntu
<pedromenezes> exactly, ZiRiS
<ZiRiS> pedromenezes: thinking, gimme a hot second.
<meoblast> stefg: why doesnt https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Intrepid exist?
<ZiRiS> pedromenezes: You running Ubuntu 8.10? or an older version? and tell me again which app you have loaded to see this? (maybe I can recreate on my own machine, thus giving me better insight into the issue.)
<ldiamond> Is there a good Antivirus for Ubuntu (One to scan windows files)
<stefg> !info clamav | ldiamond
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.94.dfsg.2-1ubuntu0.1 (intrepid), package size 227 kB, installed size 416 kB
<jallona> whats the diff between package and package-dev (eg: libavcodec and libavcodec-dev)?
<nightrid3r> ldiamond avg for linux desktop
<ZiRiS> !info clamav | ZiRiS
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.94.dfsg.2-1ubuntu0.1 (intrepid), package size 227 kB, installed size 416 kB
<fearful> anyone know how I can export the playlists in my iPod to get them m3u?
<pop79> join #heeelp! and ask pop79! He will help!
<meoblast> Idiamond: if you are using WINE.. i recommend Spybot
<nightrid3r> meoblast spybot is not antivirus
<CaveOfAngelus> hi all, i'm strugglying to install ubuntu server on an esystem laptop, once i get past the opening menu the display becomes jagged, i suppose you could describe it as being skewed to the right at regular intervals, anyone got ideas as to how i can resolve this? can give more info
<mrpockets> Im trying to use Thunderbird, but everythigns greyed out when i open it
<pedro_> ZiRiS, ops, back
<Privacy> Im having troubles connecting Ubuntu8.10 to my old SMC router. I do not have problems with my new router...Can anyone help me out?
<jallona> what's the diff between package and package-dev (example: libavcodec and libavcodec-dev)?
<pedro_> ZiRiS, i selected a smaller resolution for the other monitor and everything went black
<meoblast> how do i download http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/ with no internet connection on an ubuntu machine.. only on windows machines
<stefg> !ipv6 | Privacy
<ubottu> Privacy: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<DasEI>  CaveOfAngelus: can you boot into safemode ?
<willy_> wassssssssssssup
<stefg> Privacy: you want to diable ipv6
<Privacy> stefg: my country ISP does not support ipv6
<stefg> Privacy: one mor reason to tell ubuntu not to use it
<willy_> is this the help section for ubuntu
<CaveOfAngelus> DasEI: unfortunately i can't get past the installer
<fearful> willy_ yes
<ZiRiS> pedro_: eek.
<Privacy> ok stefg, i will try
<Pirate_Hunter> hi how do i edit grub to include my windows partition?
<dupondje> nobody ? :)
<CaveOfAngelus> DasEI: once ive selected install server it starts working and then the screen skews
<willy_> trying to install xmms
<ZiRiS> pedromenezes: You running Ubuntu 8.10? or an older version? and tell me again which app you have loaded to see this? (maybe I can recreate on my own machine, thus giving me better insight into the issue.)
<stefg> !grub | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DasEI>  CaveOfAngelus: I don't own an ee, but I think there are special versions for it, do you use it ?
<fearful> willy_ xmms or xmms2?
<willy_> xmms 2
<jallona> what's the diff between package and package-dev (example: libavcodec and libavcodec-dev)?
<fearful> willy_ ok
<pop79> as an alternative to #ubuntu, visit #heeelp!
<pedromenezes> ZiRiS, I use ubuntu 8.10 and the app was the screen resolution in System -> preferences
<willy_> i unpacked and created files up to make
<kernel09l> nickrud, i did copy all fonts from xp to msttcorefonts but when i tried to select from appearance i dont' see thos fonts
<CaveOfAngelus> DeiEI: i'm using a ~3 year old e system laptop that i've aquired from friend
<stefg> jallona: *-dev packages contain all the header files for compiling stuff... nedded if you build something from source that's dependant on another package
<Privacy> stefg: I have to blacklist the ipv6 module do disable ipv6?
<CaveOfAngelus> DeiEI: i think i had the same problem last year, was i installed ubuntu standard on it for him, but couldn't use the alternate cd
<stefg> Privacy: yes...
<willy_> when i  got to make it ask me "make what file
<DasEI>  CaveOfAngelus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC  ,in gneral the alternat(text-based) installe is good for special hardware
<Privacy> ok stefg ty
<ZiRiS> pedromenezes: ok. I see that. But you have two cards and two monitors? What kind of card(s) and how are you plugging in? d-sub or dvi or another way?
<stefg> Privacy: but make sure it doesn't find a backdoor in... read the link carefully
<cconstantine> I'm wanting to connect a cheep ubuntu box to my HDTV as a media PC.  The box only has VGA out.  Is there anyway to configure it so that the vga output is in YPrPb instead of RGB so I can use a cheep pass-through video cable instead of needing an expensive converter box?
<CaveOfAngelus> DeiEI: eek, i think i confused you, it's not an EeePC, and i am using the alternate installer, well, it's the server installer, same basic program i assume
<fearful> willy_ ./configure them ./make then ./make install
<pedromenezes> ZiRiS, i have a dell inspiron 1525 notebook and i plugged in vga
<fearful> I get on error on xmms2 saying:  INFO: ../src/xmms/ipc.c:950: IPC listening on 'unix:///tmp/xmms-ipc-benjamin'
<CaveOfAngelus> DeiEI: the same machine will run damn small linux, standard ubuntu and windows perfectly
<willy_> i see
<CaveOfAngelus> DeiEI: so i think it's a problem specific to the alternate / server install cd
<fearful> any ideas for that error?
<willy_> what dir is that to go back to
<ZiRiS> pedromenezes: was that 2 physical vid cards? or just one? and two physical monitors, too?
<pedromenezes> ZiRiS, one physical monitor
<pedromenezes> one vid card
<stefg> CaveOfAngelus: do you use or have you tried some vga=... options? .. and did you check the video cables?
<pedromenezes> one notebook monitor
<ZiRiS> pedromenezes: Oh, I think I see. One card, two connections to the same card, thus two monitors plugged into that one card, being mirrored, not extended. Now do I have it right?
<Privacy> stefg: when I do lsmod, I can't find ipv6...I don't I dont have that module
<stefg> Privacy: good
<CaveOfAngelus> stefg: oo, not yet, good plan
<Privacy> stefg: yes but, I did not blacklist it...i was just checking for the module
<pedromenezes> ZiRiS, The notebook monitor is working. I plugged another monitor in vga to extend to it.
<cphillips> i just switched my default file browser to thunar. it pops up when i first start my laptop, does anyone know how to stop that from happening? i looked in sessions but didnt see it.
<eraggo_> how i can configure irssi automatically connect+join after i start it?
<CaveOfAngelus> stefg: i've connected the laptop to a monitor as 2/3 of the screen is smashed ( it's lats owner wasn't paticularily nice to it )
<ZiRiS> pedromenezes: ohhhhhh. I see now. Got it. I'm sorry for all the confrustion.
<dmi3on> hi all, i need them that is all balck everything is in dark colors with out any effects from beryl etc...
<pedromenezes> ZiRiS, ok :)
<dmi3on> were i can i find good one
<dmi3on> ?
<fkloos> does anybody have experience with a laptop docking station and ubuntu hardy?
<Jufis> zelda, thank you very very much! it works like a charm now :)
<CaveOfAngelus> stefg: that seems to have done it! :) thankyou very much, was anticipating a night of frustration
<CaveOfAngelus> DasEI: good news! used vga=789 as a boot option and it's working fine now, thanks for your help :)
<ZiRiS> pedromenezes: Wow. I think we just left my knowledge base. I'm sorry. I'm still kinda new to Ubuntu, but always willing to try. If it was windows, I could do this with one eye closed and one hand tied behind my back. But in Ubuntu/Linux? Sorry. I just don't know how to fix that. I've never run this OS on a notebook.
<DasEI> !yay CaveOfAngelus
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pedromenezes> ZiRiS, ok :)
<menkius> I need to know how to edit my openbox menu and how to autostart pypanel. It also doesn't save my session so when I try to shutdown openbox, it takes me back to command line and when I restart anything I saved in say firefox is gone.
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me to  get amarok in ubuntu to use myqsl ?
<Uldtot> Hello, I need some help getting installed ebox.(sudo apt-get install ^ebox-.*)  it wont install, error broken packages.
<burkmat> pedromenezes, Just got here and haven't been following, but you mentioned extending desktop on VGA and I've had some experience with that... So what's your issue? ^^
<JHook101> can someone tell me what software i could use to partition my harddrive I have just unbuntu on it right now but I would like to re partition my hard drive and install windows xp on a smaller partition
<pantcho> hello, i have a good ubuntu configuration installed on my 40gb hd, i bought a new HD and i wish to replace them, is there a known way to copy my old hd to new hd 1 to 1 and when i will put the new HD it will work same as before? any suggestions will be welcomed. thank you!
<stefg> JHook101: I will only tell you after you did a backup :-)
<DasEI> JHook101:gparted
<DasEI> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<pedromenezes> burkmat, i turned on in the screen resolution dialog. after that the name LG... appears as Unkown and went black (the lg) or appears just half of the screen. Oh, the resolutions turned down after that. :|
<pedromenezes> sad
<pedromenezes> very sad :(
<stefg> JHook101: but you can't repartition a mounted filesystem anyway... use a Live CD gparted is on it
<ZiRiS> pedromenezes: Again. I'm very Sorry.
<magcius> Hmm... Hardware Drivers says I'm running the latest drivers and yet I can't run at 1920x1200.
<burkmat> pedromenezes, Ah... One of those fun issues which are almost impossible to troubleshoot! ^^ What graphics card/driver?
<magcius> Any reason why that would be?
<pedromenezes> ZiRiS, no problem :)
<pantcho> sorry i an back
<JHook101> will someone talk to me 1 on 1 on what exactly to do
<JHook101> i just want a windows partition specifically for playing wow
<pedromenezes> burkmat,   320-6053 15.4 WXGA+ TL LCD, INSP 1525
<pedromenezes> :3
<burkmat> JHook101, As stefg said - You should back up anything important before starting to meddle around with resizing partitions and installing Windows.
<pedromenezes> 320-6059 INTEL GMA X3100,AND 65W, INSP 1525
<menkius> hmm, can anyone help me with my openbox/minimal install issue?
<pantcho> i have ubuntu on my hd and i wish to replace it with a diffrent one, how can i copy the whole system so it will run the same from the new HD?
<JHook101> i dont have anything i need to save
<jsquared> JHook101: use gparted to partition things. make a partition out of your free space, then install Windows on it.
<chuckc> trying to setup headless server that auto logs into gnome.  but keep getting this error in log  when i bootup without display, zenity --warning --text <big><b>Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode</b></big>\n\nYour screen, graphics card, and input device settings\ncould not be detected correctly
<spill> #dansguardian
<spill> opps
<spill> :)
<JoeJoe24> I am trying to boot up a partition in my drive but I seem to have things wrong in my Grub menu.lst. Could someone take a look at this screenshot and tell me what to change in my menu.lst to get the circled partition to boot please? http://i40.tinypic.com/102p5dj.png
<stefg> chuckc: the graphic card tries to detect the monitor to not use dangerous syncing freq's... doesn't find one and goes to low res... why don't you just use vnc?
<dupondje> [   40.486403] attempt to access beyond end of device
<dupondje>  <- how can I fix this getting it because of dmraid ...
<pantcho> is there a way to make a total ubuntu image file from my current system and then use it in a new HD?
<willy_> *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<willy_> *** If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<willy_> *** your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the
<willy_> *** full path to glib-config.
<willy_> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<FloodBot2> willy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pedromenezes> burkmat, any luck? =~
<chuckc> stefg: i want to start gnome automatically and vnc into that running session
<willy_> sorry
<willy_> this is the message i got
<kryptic> can anyone help me with running 9wm
<burkmat> pedromenezes, Sorry, can't even figure out where to start troubleshooting - Or how! Good luck, and my apologies. ^^
<pedromenezes> ok, thanks =|
<stefg> chuckc: but why ? there's no local session to resume, so you could just run a vnc-server instead of a useless xorg
<jsquared> kryptic: just ask, and someone will help if they can. if you have a specific question, just go for that
<kryptic> ok well i downloaded 9wm and i have no idea how to run it
<kryptic> i get a message that says a wm is already running
<jsquared> stefg: you want a headless server to run gnome?
<stefg> jsquared: chuckc wants that ... for reasons i don't understand
<jsquared> stefg:er. oops, sorry
<chuckc> stefg: i am all open to advice.  i run utorrent under wine,  i want it to auto log in to run.
<jsquared> that seems like a lot of overkill
<stefg> indeed
<jsquared> you want to run utorrent under wine in gnome on a headless box? :P
<jsquared> that's like six levels of stuff just for torrents
<jsquared> chuckc: is there a specific feature from utorrent you want, or is it just torrenting in general you're after?
<kryptic> that seems rediculous
<skrapasor> when i apt-get install something, how does apt know what the newest version of the package is? im trying to understand so i can make a small scale package manager
<kryptic> it checks the repo
<hbit> hello everyone, I have a laptop with wireless and ethernet card, Internet in the wireless...and need to connect to another PC trough eth for file sharing with different IP...onces that happens wifi loses internet signal...how can I route my wifi  card propperly??
<stefg> chuckc: you don't want gnome, you want openbox.... and you want a vncserver which is used as a (virtual) display instead of a graphics card
<chuckc> yes to all, i know it is ridiculus, however utorrent has stuff other clients don't have.
<jsquared> skrapasor: the repositories are the authorative source for "what's the latest stuff"
<thehook_> Hello :) is there a way to disable UFW firewall through a configuration file?
<jsquared> chuckc: right, that's why I asked if you're after it for something specific
<kryptic> thats why you get update messages
<stefg> chuckc: utorrent/wine is fine (utorrents webgui is great). but you only need a lightweight windowmanger for wine and utorrent
<skrapasor> jsquared: well yeah but how does it know the latest version? is there a list of all the latest ones or something or does it parse every package file?
<chuckc> jsquared: i have been searching for a torrent daemon with a good web interface that does labeling and auto file moving to appropriate label folder
<stefg> chuckc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151703
<DasEI>  chuckc: if xp hangs with it, try win98 (wine/utorrent)
<jsquared> skrapsor: you ask the repository for a specific package, and it tells you if there is an update or not
<jsquared> chuckc: deluge is pretty good, and it has a daemon mode
<fdan4824> anyone here familiar with ubuntu hanging when adding a network printer? I found the solution once before (disabling some setting in CUPS) but can't seem to find it again.
<chuckc> stefg: thankyou, will check out
<chuckc> jsqared: will check out deluge as well
<jsquared> chuckc: there are plugins that give it the features of utorrent (scheduling, web UI, etc.)
<Jewbacca> is there a way to make perform when i connect to xchat so it would set me modes and auth ?
<gordonban> I accidently changed the permissions of all the files in /etc/ . Is there a way to restore the permissions or undo this?
<Luz> ciao
<Luz> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DasEI> thehook_:etc/ufw/ufw.conf    or sudo ufw disable
<DasEI> gordonban:see man chmod
<trent> i have a problem with a new dvd/cd drive that i just installed in my computer, when i open it it immediately closes again
<trent> any ideas?
<skrapasor> jsquared: yes i know that, but how does IT know what the newest package is?
<wirefire> anyone recommend an ftp server to use in linux?
<Jewbacca> is there a way to make perform when i connect to xchat so it would set me modes and auth ?
<thehook_> DasEI: oh crap, i forgot that I had mounted the drive, so i forgot to nano the mounted /etc and not the system /etc :P
<thehook_> DasEI: thanks :)
<wirefire> i am aware of the security implications before i get the ssh spiel :P
<DasEI> trent:did you change you fstab ? a look in /var/log/syslog for errors ?
<ezerhoden> wirefire: gftp if you are using gnome
<gordonban> DasEI: nope, the man pages has nothing on recovery
<zzack3> hi guys
<jsquared> skrapsor: in a nutshell, a trusted person uploads a version to the repository and says, "this is version x.y.z." the repository understands that x.y.z is a newer version than x.y.(z-1)
<wirefire> ezerhoden, im looking for the ftp daemon not the client but thanks
<DasEI> gordonban:nope, but you can use that command to restore the permissions of /etc
<fdan4824> exit
<trent> no, ubuntu noob so i didnt know what to do, will try that
<jsquared> skrapasor: when you query and you ask, "is there a version newer than x.y.(z-1)?", the repository can tell you
<johan12> how do i know my swap-partition is working correctly?
<burkmat> Jewbacca, XChat -> Network List..., find the network, Edit and add all you want it to do?
<stefg> johan12: free -m
<gordonban> DasEI: you are right, but what I was asking for is there an easy way for doing it? i have to look up the default permission of over 100 files and dir.
<examancer> holy crap. never seen a channel this large
<zzack3> Hi, I have a problem of disk space, may I ask your help?
<thomc> gordonban, what have you changed the permissions to?
<johan12> i get: "Swap:            0          0          0"
<skrapasor> jsquared: ok
<gordonban> thomc: 644
<stefg> johan12: so you have no swap
<johan12> stefg: in GParted it shows linux-swap 1.88 gb
<DasEI> gordonban:how did you mess it up ?
<stefg> johan12: so it doesn't ge mounted. probably wrong or missing UUID
<zzack3> I created a "/" partition of 500mb and now I run out of space. Is there any (smart) way to clean up some space?
<kaja> evening
<DasEI> zzack3: oo, do you have more space ?
<johan12> stefg: any easy way of fixing it? :S
<javacocoon> having issues with making squid work on a ubuntu box.. squid logs show request/responses.. but client (browser) doesnt get responses.. any help here ?
<zzack3> no, no more space DasEl (thank you)
<DasEI> !hi|kaja
<ubottu> kaja: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wolter> hi... is xorg supposed to be the #1 application listed iwith $ top ?
<wolter> or is it a bug?
<stefg> johan12: which partition is your swap?
<gordonban> DasEI: i thought i was in /etc/freeradius and i did a "chmod 644 *"
<johan12> stefg: /dev/sda1
<burkmat> wolter, depends on what you sort by and what your processes are up to... but it's not uncommon.
<kaja> hi DasEI
<gordonban> DasEI: i was in /etc
<stefg> johan12: run 'sudo mkswap /dev/sda1' in a terminal, then run 'sudo blkid' to find out the UUID
<wolter> burkmat, hm.. well, i started wondering because--i don't know why--my workspace change animation is now all lagged up. I have to restart x for it to work again.
<kaja> can someone point me how could i fix segfault error ? this is output i get when trying to print:  kernel: [  747.864595] ccpd[5810]: segfault at b71fe004 ip b7e3d472 sp bfead2a0 error 4 in libc-2.8.90.so[b7dcc000+158000]
<DasEI> gordonban:that's not too worse, as it shouldn't have effected the subfolders
<wolter> burkmat, well, all my compiz animations
<burkmat> wolter, hmm... sounds odd, did you change anything?
<stefg> johan12: then edit /etc/fstab and correct the UUID for the swap entry. notice that blkid uses quotes ' while fstab doesn't
<johan12> stefg: ok will try
<wolter> burkmat, no..
<burkmat> wolter, tried rebooting?
<wolter> burkmat, its not the first time it happens.
<wolter> burkmat, could it be fusion-icon?
<wolter> burkmat, i think that always that it happens its due to changes between metacity and compiz
<hlm> I have a /boot/ record question... how do I install windows?
<johan12> stefg: save & reboot?
<hlm> no
<hlm> I want to install windows
<hlm> how do I do that without messing up grub
<multiverse> Hi all, I have Firefox installed, and I want a second, different browser, so I can use the both.  What do you reccommend.
<hlm> I already made a partition for window
<ZippyV> Windows will always override the MBR
<kaja> using ubuntu 8.10 32bit with installed drivers for cannon lbp2900, but  captstatusui gives me Socket Error and ccpd is giving me  ccpd[5810]: segfault... any tips how to fix ?
<ZippyV> *overwrite*
<hlm> so then, ill need to reinstall grub?
<oksv> Hi all! I'm using a pre-compiled Shiki-Colors theme. It looks nice, expect the lists colors, that have an alternate background. I've tried to edit .gtkrc, but I don't know what to change.. any ideias?
<ZippyV> yes
<bigbrovar> i was wondering if its possible to have the ubuntu netbook remix interface on a normal laptop running vanilla ubuntu
<hlm> thanks for the assistance!
<zzack3> DasEI, I tried "apt-get clean", cleaning root user trash, and checking if I had old linux-image files, but it seems all ok, what can I try to delete? (Thank you for your help)
<ZippyV> maybe you can boot with the cd and then repair your linux installation
<ZippyV> maybe that might fix the MBR issue and bring grup back
<Luz_> ciao
<hlm> I havent made a live cd, I dont know the location
<Luz_> !list
<Orcsmasher> Does anyone here play java bbowl
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Orcsmasher> in ibex
<hlm> where can I get the live cd?
<hlm> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<DasEI> !trash |zzack3
<ubottu> zzack3: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<hlm> !downloads
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downloads
<hlm> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<multiverse> What browser do you use?
<DasEI> zzack3: but to be onest , 1 gig is very lowest space, usb's are so cheap ...
<hlm> _Xchat User_: why cant I click or doubleclick links to open them
<hlm> ?
<burkmat> wolter, Sorry, don't think I can help you - Sounds a bit more advanced than my experience with Compiz.
<MisterN> why does ubuntu use a sound server?
<kaja> printer problem::: using ubuntu 8.10 32bit with installed drivers for cannon lbp2900, but  captstatusui gives me Socket Error and ccpd is giving me  ccpd[5810]: segfault... any tips how to fix ?
<wolter> ok
<hlm> whee is the desktop cd?
<zzack3> Are you encouraging me to add more space to my "/" partition? How much do you think could be ok?
<MFtrife> Anyone play Java B Bowl
<buiu> how to unpack a .xmd file??
<jeff1981> d
<jeff1981> Hello, one could help me to sort out the very long latencies on NFS shared directories ?
<Kidfork> How would i go about converting .avi to .ogg
<ninux> Hey guys!!! how can I auto mount an NFS share on my network?
<hlm> grr
<hlm> I cant find the desktop cd
<hlm> !desktopcd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktopcd
<hlm> !cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd
<hlm> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Kidfork> How cna i convert .avi to .ogg
<bahuvrihi> man ffmpeg
<RuNNinBear> 5708
<johan12> stefg: got it working, thanks! when does ubuntu use the swap?
<mountainma1> Hi all.  I need some help getting into ubuntu GUI desktop.  Did some updates and got rid of programs that weren't being used, now GUI will not load.  Upon advise of some posting threads, i uninstalled ubuntu-desktop through terminal, with intentions of reinstalling immediatly.  Now it's not working to reinstall--with the message "unable to fetch some archives, try running apt-get update" which produces another message "failure to fetch  ........" with many 
<mordziak> siemano
<wolter> hi, gsynaptics-init is locking my touchpad...
<StR|Sangreal> please, i need an urgent advice... i have to reinstall windoze xp mce 3  from my recovery partition; what should i do to boot grub after that?
<jrattner> Question: Is there a way to make it so "Key Ring" doesn't ask me for a password each time I boot up, but instead just connects to the wireless network?
<hlm> repair your ubuntu with the cd
<wolter> gsynaptics-init locks my touchpad!
<hlm> it was requested for me
<DIFH-iceroot> jrattner: yes, use a blank-password
<StR|Sangreal> wait, hlm
<DIFH-iceroot> jrattner: works fine with auto-login
<jrattner> DIFH-iceroot, could you further elaborate or point me towards a resource?
<StR|Sangreal> you mean i should then launch my kubuntu installation dvd and do what?
<hlm> repai the installation
<hlm> or something along those lines
<DIFH-iceroot> jrattner: system-administration-key-ring i think (only have german-menu)
<jrattner> DIFH-iceroot, thanks I'll take a look
<HINDYhat> I'm trying to configure my wireless internet with Ubuntu and it isn't working. Can someone help me?
<DIFH-iceroot> jrattner: there you will give a new password for keyring, which is blank
<CoffeeBean> Help: I want to boot directly into windows rather than to reboot the entire computer
<DIFH-iceroot> CoffeeBean: you have to reboot or use a vm
<hateball> jrattner, DIFH-iceroot: You can enable automatic wifi login without a blank keyring too tho...
<jrattner> hateball, how would I go about doing that?
<johan12> god or bad that 0% of swap beeing used?
<DIFH-iceroot> hateball: this is what i said
<DIFH-iceroot> johan12: good
<hlm> johan12: always good, your not overloading you ram
<johan12> when is it supposed to be used?
<HINDYhat> Pretty please help? :P
<johan12> when out of ram?
<CoffeeBean> Well isn't there any way to do so like using kboot or something?
<hlm> johan12: when you open and close many applications and such
<DIFH-iceroot> hateball: its only working with a normal login NOT with autologin
<LaUd> i have a question about a ubuntu server or webserver or server edition..
<hateball> jrattner: System -> Administration -> Permissions (not sure about the translation).
<DIFH-iceroot> LaUd: then ask
<hlm> johan12: the 'sqap'
<hlm> 'swap' is used when ram is low*
<hateball> jrattner: Scroll down a bit, enable your account to manage system connections for the network-manager, and you're done
<XDS2010> im looking for justin
<XDS2010> anyone seen him ?
<XDS2010> eqisow <
<mountainma1> can't get into desktop....help anyone?
<kevin_zhong> hello?
<XDS2010> im looking for eqisow the creator of the multiboot dvd
<CoffeeBean> Anyhow, anybody know anything similar to xna on ubuntu (I heard of Tao, but it's waaaayy to difficult for me).
<LaUd> well i was wondering if i have ubuntu server and uploaded my site thru it.. i can make my own domain.. for say www.LaUd.com or .net? am i correct on that or is it just for a home server???
<burkmat> !hi | kevin_zhong
<ubottu> kevin_zhong: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DIFH-iceroot> LaUd: of course you can give the server a domain
<DemoM> hi!
<hlm> mountainma1: try sudo apt0get check
<kevin_zhong> Hi!
<DemoM> brasilians here?
<kevin_zhong> I'm new here :)
<burkmat> !br | DemoM
<ubottu> DemoM: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<HINDYhat> I'm using a linksys WRT54GS wireless card and it won't connect to my wireless internet connection, even though I enter the network info and such. I've tried ndiswrapper to make Ubuntu work with my Windows drivers, but it won't work (after reboot, no wireless detected and the wireless dropdown is completely gone).
<kevin_zhong> I installed Ubuntu last night :)
<LaUd> DIFH-iceroot: and all this will be for free? right... do i have to register the domain?
<DemoM> thanks friends
<kevin_zhong> I have problems connecting wirelessly, can anybody give me a hand?
<DemoM> good chat ;P
<DIFH-iceroot> LaUd: you have to register the domain and point it to your ip-adresse
<burkmat> kevin_zhong, Sure thing. Just tell us what the problem is and we'll do our best to help. :)
<Tobi> Hello, a friend of mine is trying the Ubuntu Live CD. However, when trying to start from the Live CD, a password is requested. He doesn't have this password. Can anyone help?
<kevin_zhong> Thanks! I have an Acer.......
<DIFH-iceroot> LaUd: also you can put the domain-name to /etc/hosts
<jrattner> hateball, I'm in System --> Adminstration --> Authorizations and I see network manager but don't see anything i can do with it
<kevin_zhong> 5315 with Atheros ar242x, at least thats what Ubuntu says, while windows says ar5007eg :)
<DIFH-iceroot> Tobi: a password at bios or at installation?
<kevin_zhong>  and I am unable to connect wirelessly
<mountainma1> hlm: that checks out fine
<jrattner> hateball, I found it. THank you
<Tobi> DIFH:He's trying out the live cd and he's asked for a pw.
<Tobi> So, no BIOS.
<kaja> Tobi: tell your friend to download livecd from offical ubuntu site
<kevin_zhong> any advice on how to fix it?
<LaUd> wow cool.. so i can host the site that i'm building for my computer class.. they want us to host it in geocities.. i am trying to convert the class to use ubuntu.. this is so cool
<Tobi> kaja: He already did that (as he told me)
<kaja> Tobi: imposible
<burkmat> kevin_zhong, I'm checking for any known issues, one minute please. ^^ Also, try to keep questions on one line, helps keep the channel clean when many people are talking. :)
<hateball> jrattner: Good. Dunno if it's best practice or anything... but it works for me so :)
<jrattner> hateball, so your saying now create an "explicit authorization" for my username?
<kevin_zhong> Sure :)
<jrattner> hateball, or an "implicit authorization" /
<XDS2010> *eqisow* ?
<aohreaper> hey guys whens z day coming out?
<aohreaper> WHEN IS Z DAY COMING OUT?
<XDS2010> z day ?
<aohreaper> yeah
<XDS2010> !z day
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about z day
<Mighty-D> Hi, i have problems with firefox flash plugin, i have downloaded the .deb but no success i can se the symlinks to /etc/altenatives/plugin but firefox doesn recognize it
<aohreaper> this is a z day web chat///
<Mighty-D> im running hardy
<bn43> hi does anyone have experience with ntop - my pc is the internet gateway for other pc's connected and I want to monitor what the other pc's r doing but ntop though I know is capable is doing my head in
<hlm> mountainma1: what happens when you try to load the desktop?
<bn43> hi does anyone have experience with ntop - my pc is the internet gateway for other pc's connected and I want to monitor what the other pc's r doing but ntop though I know is capable is doing my head in
<nutzer> hallo
<niku> is anyone here running ubuntu (8.04 or 8.10) on an aluminum macbook
<hicham> hello
<niku> bn43 - what's the question? I've used ntop before
<nutzer> hallo
<wolter> niku, any trouble?
<hicham> im not niku
<corq-FL> considering buying an appletv but have no windows boxes/mac in the house; only runing ubuntu boxes here; is there any hassle with setting up the appletv without those or will I have to run itunes for anything? I want to avoid ITunes if at all possible.
<wolter> niku, i am not, but i'm interested.
<hicham> but what is ur problem niku?
<hicham> tell us
<^pegaso-3^> irc.oltreirc.net
<felipe__> Hi guys, anyone here who could help me configuring my tv card, I have the Bt878 which seems to be supported, but I don't know how to make it work
<niku> wolter, I have yet to install it, but looking @ the wiki page it looks like there are several issues, as basic as "will not reboot" I wanted to see if anyone was currently running on that hardware
<bn43> my pc is connected to the internet via a 3g modem - so connection is ppp0, pc's are connected via the ethernet card on my pc - I used the masquerade option on iptables to share
<jhonnyboy> hello everyone. I just saw someone's desktop and they have windows xp as a Virtual Machine on ubuntu...how can this be done? VMware charges you for using their software. Are there any free ones?
<bn43> now which interface should be monitored and why?
<niku> bn43 - what are you looking to monitor, just bandwidth?
<niku> bn43, you'd generally monitor ppp0 and eht0
<sfire> how do I make messages like this go away?? Feb 15 15:40:01 AtomServer CRON[18017]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<homeskill> if i wanted to make a backupserver, do i just buy another pc and install ubuntu-server on it and turn on file-sharing. and hook it up to my router as another ethernet connection?
<niku> although, if you are looking at trying to get more detailed info, you might want to look @ snort / acid
<bn43> niku: monitor - show each host connecting to where and how much downloaded and uploaded
<Gnea> sfire: don't open root sessions
<cyka> hey
<cyka> i'
<sfire> Gnea, it has something to do with cron
<Gnea> sfire: actually, it's a cron message, so it's an event that's supposed to happen to help keep the system running smoothly
<cyka> I have a questin
<bn43> I want to be able to look at a weekly 'report' where i can see who's been using most traffic
<cyka> I installed windows 7 onto my hdd
<bn43> ideally
<sfire> Gnea, how to I get it out of the auth log?  have it log it somewhere else
<cyka> then deided I wanted ubuntu to dual boot alongside
<bn43> niku: why both interfaces?
<Gnea> bn43: cacti would do it
<niku> bn43, I think that will get you most of the way, give it an install and see
<wolter> niku, oh, let me see.
<cyka> 7 would reconfise 8.20's ecsistance... so I got rid of 7 now ubuntu won't boot and I've installed ubuntu 5 or 6 times
<^pegaso-3^> www.irc.olteirc.net
<cyka> 8.20*
<cyka> argh!!!!
<cyka> 8.10
<jhonnyboy> the xp virtual machine was not running inside another window yet on a 2nd desktop and the Start Menu was on the bottom just like Windows has it. How can this be accomplished?
<niku> bn43, it's been a while, but I think you need both to see the full connection path. eg: internal host <--> you <--> internet host
<windowsrefund> jhonnyboy, call Microsoft and ask their wonderful support staff?
<niku> bn43, it's been a while though, so I could be off
<wolter> niku, hm, i am reading this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964291
<bn43> niku: so cacti is better for what I want?
<jhonnyboy> windowsrefund: lol, i just need xp for visual basic programming
<niku> cacti just shows snmp
<Gnea> sfire: you'll need to edit the /etc/syslog.conf file in order to enact such changes
<cyka> anyone ogt any ideas about my problem???
<windowsrefund> jhonnyboy, that's rediculous
<jhonnyboy> windowsrefund: plus their support staff sucks
<windowsrefund> vb is not programming
<Gnea> niku: snmp gathers the data that he seeks
<niku> bn43, give ntop an install it takes like 30 seconds, then poke around with it
<jhonnyboy> windowsrefund: I know, but i have to...I need it for school. I'm taking that class this semester.
<Gnea> bn43: ntop will do it as well, although it is much more system-resource intensive
<cyka> hello???
<wolter> niku, is that the problem you were talking about?
<jhonnyboy> windowsrefund: I just installed ubuntu this week :) I love it.
<Gnea> !dualboot | cyka
<ubottu> cyka: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<windowsrefund> jhonnyboy, nice to see Microsoft's agenda of creating breeding camps for windows centric computing via school programs is alive and well
<bn43> Gnea: cacti did not come up in google search for monitoring internet gateway - is there a howto?
<niku> wolter, yeah, think that's the one I saw before, surprising, no?
<Gnea> bn43: it's in the repository
<jhonnyboy> windowsrefund: the only weird thing that is happening is when i reboot the computer when I'm in the ubuntu OS the BIOS/POST screen freezes.
<cfedde> bn43: cacti's docs have some guidelines.
<cyka> Gnea: that's all evry well and good I already know how too dual boot.... but it seems tat windows has removed the mbr
<wolter> niku, well, kinda. thats the bad thing about macs.
<jhonnyboy> windowsrefund: this doesn't happen when i reboot from Windows
<wolter> but it can be fixed, they list some fixes on that post, at least.
<hateball> !grub | cyka
<bn43> ok I'll have a look - most kind - thank you for the pointer
<ubottu> cyka: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cyka> and it seems that ubuntu is writing a mbr/writing to the mbbr
<sfire> Gnea, basically remove the '#' from this line correct?? #cron.*      /var/log/cron.log
<multiverse> Hi, I seem unable to get my cube to rotate.
<Gnea> bn43: and yes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cacti?action=show&redirect=CactiHowTo
<windowsrefund> if I had it my way, ubuntu would delete all fat|fat32|ntfs partitions, run shred on any office files found
<multiverse> What keys should I use with my mouse?
<cpk1> Gnea, how resource intensive do yuo think ntop is?  I would like to have some tracking ability like this too, but my router is a pretty old celeron
<Gnea> sfire: pretty much
<chthp> Anyone here running Ubuntu on a PS3=
<windowsrefund> it would uninstall samba
<multiverse> I am 8.10 64 bit
<windowsrefund> heh
<windowsrefund> that'd be a great distro
<Scubidus> hey does anyone know what Netx is?
<Gnea> cpk1: you'd better have a decent system to run it on, it does a LOT
<scream> I have created a partition.  I have mounted this ext3 partition to /logs I have also added this to fstab.  I would like to change the location to where all the logs are stored to /logs Is there a GUI or easy terminal way to do this?
<scream> ?
<Gnea> cpk1: it's mostly memory intensive... i'd suggest 1gig of ram or more
<windowsrefund> my favorite tracking tool is urlsnarf
<IntuitiveNipple> scream: It might be easier simply to mount that file-system to /var/logs
<cpk1> Gnea, so my 433 celeron is out? =(
<windowsrefund> cpk1, try and see?
<homeskill> you can run ubuntu on a ps3?
<Gnea> cpk1: I wouldn't trust it
<cyka> Gnea: nothing happens.... there is no bootloader
<bn43> windowsrefund: is this for internet tracking?
<cpk1> Gnea, I see, is cacti any easier on the system?
<scream> IntuitiveNipple, I see.  Once mounted all the files there were in the /var/logs will still be there, but hidden?
<windowsrefund> cpk1, a 433 celeron is powerful enough to do anything you want
<Gnea> cyka: then you probably need to get grub on there
<cyka> I just get reboot and select proper boot device... or insert boot mmedia and press a key!
<Gnea> cpk1: yes
<niku> scream, you could look at something like: mv /var/log/* /log/ ; rm -rf /var/log ; ln -s /log /var/log
<niku> you'd want to do this from single user mode so nothing is depending on /var/log to be there
<niku> that will creat a symbolic link from /var/log -> /log
<chthp> anyone recommend a cheap/stable hardware setup for Ubuntu?
<chthp> i dropped/quit trying my ps3 ..
<niku> chthp, standard dells seem to work pretty well
<chthp> niku, aha, thank you
<cfedde> chthp: most any of the Atom motherboards'll work
<scream> niku, I can mount the filesystem to /var/logs but I'd want to make sure the directory is empty before I perform the mount (or after if that is possible)
<niku> chthp, apparently not macs though. :)
<chthp> niku, even low end, i am mostluy 2d (office) user
<cpk1> windowsrefund, I would tend to agree with you on that for most anything that is doing routing/firewall
<chthp> niku, ok, thanks
<chthp> niku, maybe a new nettop with the dual core atom cpu ? (intel)
<niku> scream, mount it to /log/ initially, copy everything over then remount it to /var/log
<IntuitiveNipple> scream: If it were me, I'd start from the recovery console to a root prompt (to avoid unwanted dameons running) mount the new file-system to /mnt/logs/, stop sysklogd daemon, then move the files from /var/logs/* into /mnt/logs/, unmount /mnt/logs/ and mount it to /var/logs/, restart sysklogd, then add an entry into /etc/fstab
<niku> chthp, yup, ubuntu hardware support is probably better than vista these days
<SiVA_> hi
<chthp> niku, aha, great news, so what about hardware like this: http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2009/01/15/msi-nettop-d130-is-j.html
<SiVA_> anything special I have to do to get video capture, through firewire, working?
<chthp> niku, 240$
<rww> How do I find out what DPI my screen is using?
<chthp> xdpyinfo
<IntuitiveNipple> rww xdpyinfo | grep -i dimensions
<niku> chthp, MSI is a big ubuntu supporter,so I'd think so
<chthp> rww xdpyinfo
<rww> chthp, IntuitiveNipple: Thanks :)
<cfedde> chthp: I'm running a previous version of this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121342
<chthp> niku, good news , thanks for help
<chthp> cfedde, thanks too
<niku> chthp, np, good luck
<maswan> IntuitiveNipple, rww: well, |grep resolution for DPI. :)
<IntuitiveNipple> maswan: yeah, I realised that as soon as I pasted that. I just copied from a terminal where I was fixing a compiz script bug :)
<ninux> Hey guys!!! how can I auto mount an NFS share on my network?
<XAVIER> how do i get to the #kubuntu channel ?
<lampliter> I have this same problem on three different repositories:  W: GPG error: http://download.virtualbox.org hardy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG DCF9F87B6DFBCBAE Sun Microsystems, Inc. (xVM VirtualBox archive signing key) <info@virtualbox.org>
<niku> bn43, which 3g card are you using btw? I've got a sierra wireless (att) card that I've been thinking about putting in a gateway box and ditching my cable internet
<lampliter> any idea how to fix this?
<Myrtti> XAVIER: /join #kubuntu
<bn43> niku: 3g huawei e220 usb
<XAVIER> Myrtti:  it doesn't work
<XAVIER> I keep getting sent here
<niku> bn43, who's the providor?
<scream> IntuitiveNipple, I'll use that method
<bn43> niku: vodacom in south africa
<XAVIER> is there even a #kubuntu channel ?
<XAVIER> ?
<ehsanul> xavier, yes
<XAVIER> ehsanul:  how the hell do i get in there ?
<Myrtti> XAVIER: hold on
<cpk1> XAVIER, you could also just click on #kubuntu in the chat and it should send you there
<multiverse>  Hi all.  I'm using Tor and Privoxy, and when I go to Youtube it tells me that I don't have the appropriate Flash player, when I got there without Tor on it works fine.  Ubuntu 8.10 and Firefox 3.
<badpc> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO SETUP MYTH TV BACKEND?
<ehsanul> xavier, if you're having issues, check here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<badpc> sry caps
<cyka> Gnea: same thing
<cyka> please inser a properboot device after following them commands
<DasEI> badpc:I use tvtime for watching
<DasEI> badpc:also zattoo (no tvcard, but peer to peer) works on ubuntu
<SeaHunter> I'm just going to up a suggestion out there for future development. Something seriously has to be done with updatedb and apt-xapian-index, i.e. clear and user friendly options to turn these things off rather than, for instance having to edit cron stuff. Between updatedb and apt-xapian-index this evening, my computer was essentially useless for 30 minutes.
<badpc> DasEI: is it easy to set up?
<exodus_ms> should I trust the list of compatible hardware found at http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ or is there a more reliable source I could look at?
<rww> !hcl | exodus_ms
<ubottu> exodus_ms: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<DasEI> badpc:sudo apt-get install tvtime
<exodus_ms> ty rww
<mikeshollen> Can I install Ubuntu from a flash drive?
<badpc> DasEI: will it detect my tv tuner card
<rww> SeaHunter: File a bug about it (if you think it's a bug) or put it on Ubuntu Brainstorm: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<rww> !bug | SeaHunter
<ubottu> SeaHunter: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<cyka> anyone got any cluese now?????
 * loedu is away: I'm busy
<ninux> Hey guys!!! how can I auto mount an NFS share on my network?
<DasEI> badpc:check lspci for it, which model ?
<rww> !away > loedu
<ubottu> loedu, please see my private message
<Freeaqingme> Hey, whatever I do with aptitude/apt-get/dpkg I get the error "Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6 ". Someone knows how I solve that one? Google isn't much of a help
<lampliter> any suggestions for fixing repository bad signature key problems?
<DVA5912> Im working on two websites right now. Mine and my moms. they are not live right now. is their a way to edit them on my local machine with php and mysql enabled? if i have to use apache is their a tool i can use to make the certain directories in apache?
<badpc> DasEI: is a hauppauge wintv 1600
<cpk1> SeaHunter, I wasnt aware updatedb ran automatically...
<JHook101> is unbuntu linux kernel ext2?
<exodus_ms> !info ext2
<ubottu> Package ext2 does not exist in intrepid
<Myrtti> JHook101: ubuntu kernel does have support for ext2
<cpk1> JHook101, you mean can you use an ext2 filesystem with the linux kernel ubuntu gives you? yes you can
<XAVIER> Myrtti:  ?
<JHook101> well im trying to paartition and it has ext as a opyion
<geirha> !fstab | ninux
<ubottu> ninux: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<XAVIER> badpc:  try mythdora
<DasEI> badpc:just try tvtime, if not : http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_HVR-1600
<Myrtti> XAVIER: I can't personally help you, perhaps you could join #ubuntu-ops yourself?
<cpk1> JHook101, ext2 is basically the same as ext3 except ext3 has journaling and ext2 doesnt have journaling
<maxXMB> I wanna run a virtual OS but i dont know which would be more interesting...any ideas ?
<guntbert> lampliter: what problems?
<lampliter> guntbert: GPG error: http://download.virtualbox.org hardy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG DCF9F87B6DFBCBAE Sun Microsystems, Inc. (xVM VirtualBox archive signing key) <info@virtualbox.org>
<maxXMB> im running ubuntu, i dont want any windows,
<maxXMB> :P
<mads_> other than activating the 177 nvidia driver is there something I should do to make it work? Whenever I scroll in firefox it lags exatly like in windows when gfx drivers are not installed
<scream> IntuitiveNipple, What is the command to mount this ext3 to /var/log
<exodus_ms> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<scream> I'm reaady to do that but I don't know the syntax
<lampliter> guntbert: I'm experiencing that problem on vbox, bzr, and network manager
<DasEI> maxXMB:I use ubuntu-vms in ubuntu sometimes, for instaalling risky soft or experimental purposes
<IntuitiveNipple> scream: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /var/log
<badpc> DasEI: downloaded tv time but when i click it it does nothing?
<DasEI> IntuitiveNipple:?? /var/log  ?
<geirha> maxXMB: I can recommend LFS if you want to learn a bit about linux
<mountainma1> help connecting wireless, password protected connection from terminal??
<guntbert> lampliter: As I see it, thats a problem of VB, or are you trying to use the one from the ubuntu-repos?
<SeaHunter> I don't think these are bugs, it appears to be how both updatedb and apt-xapian-index work. When they run they update/index stuff and it just ties up the hard drive. The next time it happens, I'll save all the log files and file a formal bug report. Just frustrated after 30mins of no computer while starting to work on something. :) Tnx all.
<DasEI> badpc: if you call it from console, what error ?
<scream> Thank you
<cpk1> SeaHunter, is updatedb really a cron job?
<lampliter> guntbert: the problem is that the key I get from the repository sites is the valid key.  But the apt-get tool thinks it's invalid
<DasEI> SeaHunter: updatedb takes about 6 min on my 320 gig
<badpc> DasEI: how do i call from console
<lampliter> guntbert: if was just one repository I would figure they botched key management but it's happening with three
<DasEI> badpc: tvtime
<SeaHunter> cpk1: It is referenced in the daily.cron file. DasEL: That sounds about right. However, with this apt-xapian-index running also, it really does a double-wammy.
<bartek_> welcome, anybyd knows how to disable full screen in krusader
<SeaHunter> ttyl. Called away.
<SuspectZero> !bootsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash
<mads__> other than activating the 177 nvidia driver is there something I should do to make it work? Whenever I scroll in firefox it lags exatly like in windows when gfx drivers are not installed
<SuspectZero> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<badpc> DasEI: http://pastebin.com/m742d8201
<antoine> tain
<rww> lampliter: Is your computer's date and time set correctly?
<DasEI> badpc:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lampliter> rww good question.  I set them up on NTP.  But let me doublecheck
<DasEI> badpc:pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<DasEI> paste*
<guntbert> lampliter: I only give my (intrepid) line from /etc/apt/sources.lst : deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian intrepid non-free
<guntbert> * I can only
<lampliter> rww:  Yep, got the right date and time
<mads__> anyone :/
<lampliter> guntbert: deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian hardy non-free
<lampliter> which is right for my system
<Fruzen> Guys help me, who may give me a user account in his/her server that I can run an IRCd !
<DasEI> badpc:url from last cmd ?
<Fruzen> Guys help me please, who may give me a user account in his/her server that I can run an IRCd !
<DasEI> badpc:lspci | pastebinit
<_VI_> !ot | Fruzen
<ubottu> Fruzen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Fruzen> ok
<Fruzen> sorry
<badpc> DasEI: http://pastebin.com/f1c548ac6
<guntbert> lampliter: looks "identical", I have not checked what file keeps the keys - do you know that, so we could compare that one as well
<maxXMB> ill try amiga os
<Fruzen> ubottu
<lampliter> guntbert: one of the problems is that the apt-keys utility makes it very difficult to produce the footprint of a key
<mikeshollen> Is the Ubuntu Live CD the same thing I used when I installed Hardy on my PC?
<lampliter> guntbert: pub   1024D/6DFBCBAE 2008-07-14
<lampliter> uid                  Sun Microsystems, Inc. (xVM VirtualBox archive signing key) <info@virtualbox.org>
<lampliter> sub   2048g/78A86EAF 2008-07-14
<DasEI> badpc: that all looks right to me, try an : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Fruzen> ubottu, I am downloading right now my Ubunto-8.10-desktop-i386
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fruzen> .iso
<Deichgraf> hello, I'm using the nvidia drivers 180.29. when I play a video, it flashes randomly in a red color. I'm using compiz. How to fix?
<Fruzen> I just downloaded  my Ubunto-8.10-desktop-i386
<Fruzen> how can I install it now :S
<guntbert> lampliter: thats the same key as for me - are you sure that the key should be the same for intrepid and for hardy?
<mikeshollen> Deichgraf: sometimes compiz can interfere with video apps, perhaps you could download the compiz-switch
<hlm> sudo commands no longer require me to insert a password in a new terminal window, why?
<DasEI> badpc:also is your nvidia set up correctly ?
<rww> Fruzen: Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<mikeshollen> Deichgraf: that would give you a button on your bottom bar that would disable it when you run a program that has conflicts with compiz
<aev> how can i prohibit a specific user from using a specific command?
<hlm> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Besogon> Fruzen, Have tried insert disk in CD-ROM?
<badpc> DasEI: how can i check it
<DasEI>  hlm:given once, it lasts for 15min
<guntbert> Fruzen: check the integrity of the downloaded file, then burn it onto a CD
<guntbert> !md5sum | Fruzen
<ubottu> Fruzen: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<lampliter> guntbert: they don't specify different key so I guess they would
<maxXMB> YEAH
<badpc> DasEI: pretty sure it is using the 177 nvidia drivers
<geirha> aev: don't give the user access to it
<exodus_ms> frumious, --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto and --> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/index.html
<aev> geirha: how
<surf3r> ok, i installed the linux backports modules , wiped the directory and used git to redownload sources, and recompiled, and i still ended up with a kernel panic.... unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)
<guntbert> lampliter: sorry then, I never had to deal with such problems - so I have to pass on :(
<exodus_ms> Fruzen, --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto and --> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/index.html
<DasEI> badpc: ok then, if that all won't help, gooto use the above given link to install the drivers manually
<lampliter> guntbert:  was really odd is that also happens with two other repositories
<DasEI> gotto
<exodus_ms> frumious, sorry about that, wrong person
<Fruzen> I must burn
<Fruzen> or there is another way?
<porter1> Anyone else having trouble with gedit and the file browser?
<lampliter> maybe I should try restoring the key file to its defaults
<exodus_ms> Fruzen, you can use usb flash drive
<DasEI> !pm>hlm
<ubottu> hlm, please see my private message
<rww> Fruzen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD
<porter1> Right now, it seg faults when I double click on folders randomly
<badpc> DasEI: is there a way to test my graphics card to see if its working
<surf3r> !pm>surf3r
<ubottu> surf3r, please see my private message
<guntbert> lampliter: another idea: can you get apt/aptitude to be more verbose and so tell you, what problems it sees?
<geirha> aev: Let's say the command is foo, then create a group called «foousers» (or whatever you like really), make the executable be owned by that group, and then set the permissions so that only the owner and group owner can run it. Then make all other users members of the new group.
<mikeshollen> Guys is the Ubuntu Live CD the same as the installation CD?
<DasEI> badpc:if you have a working resolution like768x1024 it shall be fine, it's just a single line in syslog
<mads__> how do  I open a -secrets file?
<mads__> trying to setup PPTP
<porter1> mikeshollen, yes
<Uldtot> Hello, I need some help getting installed ebox.(sudo apt-get install ^ebox-.*)  it wont install, error broken packages.
<cyka> Gnea: after a bit of fidling... it now runs thaks
<Andry_ubuntu> I have some troubles finding my wireless network with ubuntu
<guntbert> mikeshollen: from the live CD you have the option to install, yes
<porter1> mikeshollen, the live cd is a graphical installer, alternate is the text-based
<Andry_ubuntu> it doesnt let me do nothing
<dupondje> [   40.486403] attempt to access beyond end of device
<dupondje>  <- how can I fix this getting it because of dmraid ...
<ihagge> good night.
<sledge> hi everyone, due to a crash in an app, my soundcard is looping a particular sample over and over again. is there a way to reinit ALSA without rebooting the box?
<mads_> how do  I open a -secrets file?
<DasEI> badpc:apart from that, also see
<DasEI> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Uldtot> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Uldtot> :(
<guntbert> lampliter: still another idea: in /system/Administrations/software sources you can remove a key and re-import it
<marin_> hello, I'm a five mounth ubuntu user. First time on XChate. Welcome all!
<DasEI> !hi | marin_
<ubottu> marin_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fearful> anyone know where I can get these Icons? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Archives/4.10
<fearful> scroll down a bit
<lampliter> guntbert: that occurred to me as well.  I have one system where this key is working but network manager has failed.  So I'm going to compare the keys from the system that works against the system that doesn't
<marin_> @DasEI&ubottu: Thx :)
<guntbert> marin_: this is the ubuntu-support channel, welcome :)
<cdavis> is there a way to initiate a network-manager-pptp connection from the command line? I need to connect before running a backup script
<marin_> can I find a PHP support channel?
<porter1> fearful, most of those should still be included
<porter1> marin_ try ##php
<marin_> thx
<DasEI> marin_: ubott... is a bot
<fearful> porter1: how can I access them then?
<Deichgraf> well, the red flashing disappears when I disable compiz, but I really would like to use it
<DasEI> !brain | marin_
<ubottu> marin_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<porter1> fearful, eh... I forgot where the icons folder is
<lampliter> guntbert: okay, this is definitely strange.  The two keys are the same.  One works, the other doesn't
<Besogon> cdavis, no.
<DasEI> marin_:type /list  for a channel list
<Uldtot> Anyone who can help me get ebox installed??
<porter1> fearful, /usr/share/icons
<lampliter> guntbert: is there any way to force apt-get to ignore the key?
<porter1> might be in there, otherwise, it's scattered about other places
<guntbert> lampliter: try to remove - reimport (I know that would be windows-style rather :))
<dupondje> pfft, really nobody ?
<DIFH-iceroot> Uldtot: sudo apt-get install ebox
<Uldtot> DIFH-iceroot > that do not work. packlage error
<Uldtot> missing something
<lampliter> remove the key?  Or the application?
<exodus_ms> Uldtot, what did it say you were missing?
<DIFH-iceroot> Uldtot: post the message on pastebin, does not work is a very bad descriptipn
<lampliter> guntbert: because I've removed and reinstalled the damn key more times than I care to think about
<Uldtot> exodis_ms >libapache-authcookie-perl
<guntbert> lampliter: the key, I use /system/Administrations/software sources
<Besogon> cdavis, see google. You can pptp up from command line, but it not so easy like throug Network-Manager
<lampliter> guntbert: that system doesn't have a gui
<niku> bn43, when you set up your 3g card, did it give you a default route, or did you have to put one in manually?
<lampliter> guntbert:  I use apt-key
<sohail> nvidia is driving me mad
<Uldtot> ebox: depended: libapache-authcookie-perl could not be installed  (new line) E: broken packages         (translated)
<sohail> neither nvidia-glx-new nvidia-glx-legacy work for me anymore
<exodus_ms> Uldtot, -- > https://launchpad.net/~ebox/+archive
<Uldtot> exodis_ms > thanks :)
<exodus_ms> Uldtot, also --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ebox/+bug/255368
<guntbert> lampliter: should work too apt-key del <keyID>, apt-key add <file>, see man apt-key
<Deichgraf> well, i chaned the output module with gstreamer-properties, now the problem is gone.
<dupondje> [   40.486403] attempt to access beyond end of device <- I'm getting this message because i'm using dmraid, how to fix it ? I wasn't getting it with 2.6.27-3 but I upgraded to 2.6.27-11, and now its full of those :(
<lampliter> guntbert: I've done that once already but I will do it again just to make sure I didn't screw up
<Andry_ubuntu> could someone help me to use my atheros wireless card?
<guntbert> lampliter: try to download the key file afresh (even if it seems pointless :)
<Deichgraf> thanks for your efforts to help. bye.
<lampliter> guntbert: I understand.  It's one of those frustrating moments where everything is perfect but nothing works.  I've been on both sides of this particular fence.  :-)
<Besogon> cdavis, are you here? Do you want connect pptp?
<Davedan> is there a function to list the last installed package ?
<guntbert> lampliter: so have most of us - good luck anyway as I'm really out of ideas definitely
<Uldtot> exodis_ms > thanks, worked :)) :)
<exodus_ms> Uldtot, np
<lampliter> guntbert: I'm using aptitude to download the "un-trusted" package.  Sometimes, brute force bloody ignorance is necessary to get the job done
<Besogon> cdavis, !
<John> hello
<guntbert> lampliter: good to know, that it works this way, thank you - I might need it in the future
<panos_23> irc.gr
<maxXMB> anyone heard of gOS  ?
<tretle> hi, I have a problem with both the ubuntu installer and gparted not allowing me to delete or reformat partitions
<tretle> could someone help me out
<guntbert> maxXMB: this is the ubuntu-support channel
<mario_> hello all
<tretle> gos is just a mac clone
<mario_> witam wszystkich
<powermattt> tretle : try the ubuntu format tool
<guntbert> !pl | mario_
<ubottu> mario_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<tretle> gparted?
<tretle> powermattt?
<fernando> hello
<tretle> gparted says the partitions are read only
<FernandoF> I can not write messages in hotmail using FireFox
<joh> Wtf? Suddenly after upgrading my packages gdm completely ignores my X keyboard settings...
<BillyCrook1> how do I get the sourcecode for a given package in ubuntu 8.10 if I'm nt running ubuntu?
<BillyCrook1> is there a src.rpm equivalent
<rdw200169> BillyCrook1, packages.ubuntu.com has source
<rdw200169> BillyCrook1, that, or if you can use the apt tools, apt-get source <package>
<mountainma1> how can i connect to wireless internet from terminal?
<FernandoF> I can not write messages in hotmail using FireFox. Does anyone have a solution?
<rdw200169> mountainma1, iwconfig
<lepassive> hey, sometimes when i boot ubuntu 8.10 it gives me no resume image and hangs!
<zerothis1> how do i add a user from the command-line ? I did useradd name and passwd name, but it won't long in
<FernandoF> is there a Mozila Fire Fox channel?
<resolution_sucks> what can I do if my resolution is not being detected properly?  Its too low
<tretle> fernandof - #firefox
<burkmat> FernandoF, By joining #firefox (took me approx 0.5 seconds) I found out that there was, indeed, a channel dedicated to firefox... :P
<FernandoF> thx
<FernandoF> Thx tretle and burkmat
<fearful> anyone know which gajim servers support msn and aim?
<FernandoF> but I just entered Opera and realized same problem as in Firefox occurs
<FernandoF> so it must be something other than browsers
<burkmat> Andry_ubuntu, What card is it?
<FernandoF> so it must be something on the link between ubuntu and hotmail
<burkmat> FernandoF, How exactly is it not working?
<Andry_ubuntu> burkmat: atheros chipset
<Andry_ubuntu> with iwconfig i cant see it
<Fruzen> Guys help me please, who may give me a user account in his/her server that I can run an IRCd !?
<FernandoF> burkmat i get my messages, but I am unable to get into window to write . I can put an adress or more and put a subject but not text neither in a new message neither using  reply
<|Bornova|> Macrogaming SweetIM 2.1
<|Bornova|> lan  mallar
<|Bornova|> öküzler
<|Bornova|> sallaklar
<FloodBot2> |Bornova|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|Bornova|> ne yapmaya çalýþyonz  Burda :D
<Pici> !tr | |Bornova|
<ubottu> |Bornova|: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<burkmat> Andry_ubuntu, but what card is it? because if it's the ar242x I have a suggestion, if not... i don't know, i'd try googling.
<|Bornova|> pici eyw :D
<Andry_ubuntu> burkmat:  its a netbook, so maybe i neet to do a command to find out
<burkmat> Andry_ubuntu, try running `lspci | grep -i atheros` and posting the result here (if it's 1 line).
<satrix> hi guys
<briank>  'ello all, I'm having a hard time getting my Echo Mia to work under Ubuntu Studio.  Followed some docs, re-compiled alsa, lsmod shows some mia stuff, but no sound & none of the mixers even see a sound card. Any ideas?
<satrix> how to find user log in in my ubuntu
<burkmat> satrix, What do you mean?
<shur1k> s
<Andry_ubuntu> burkmat: 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<quibbler> satrix: system-administration-system logs
<satrix> because in sysinfo I view 4 user
<satrix> its my personal pc
<burkmat> satrix, You want to see who's logged in?
<Pici> satrix: Each terminal that you open counts as a different login.
<satrix> yes
<burkmat> satrix, `w` in terminal.
<satrix> thanks m8
<satrix> just w
<satrix> ?
<burkmat> Andry_ubuntu, http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/
<briank> satrix, 'w' shows you whos logged in now. 'last' shows you the last several people who have logged in.
<FernandoF> any hope?
<FernandoF> Using hotmail in Firefox or Opera  i get my messages, but I am unable to get into window to write . I can put an adress or more and put a subject but not text neither in a new message neither using  reply
<wildbat> do you know how to fix lid button on my liptop? my laptop's lid button won't work until i suspend or powersaving timer turn off the screen once.....
<satrix> briank what this meen?
<burkmat> FernandoF, Well, it doesn't really sound like an OS issue, so I'd look into if your JavaScript is disabled or something like that, but I don't know how Hotmail works these days but their UI most likely uses excessive JS...
<Andry_ubuntu> burkmat:  you think its gonna be easy for a newbie?
<octoberdan> wildbat: What model laptop?
<burkmat> !hr | satrix
<ubottu> satrix: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<Uldtot> exodis_ms > you still there? :D
<wildbat> compaq nc6320
<satrix> satrix   tty7     :0               18:48    3:11   7:49m  0.21s x-session-manag
<satrix> satrix   pts/0    :0.0             22:58    0.00s  0.12s  0.00s w
<satrix> satrix   pts/1    :0.0             18:50    4:08   4:19m  0.12s bash
<FernandoF> I have Java on
<burkmat> Andry_ubuntu, Well, about an hour ago another person came in here, first linux install ever and he got it setup within 15 minutes using that guide. ;)
<burkmat> !paste | satrix
<ubottu> satrix: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<satrix> ?
<octoberdan> wildbat: What problem are you experiencing?
<Andry_ubuntu> burkmat: lol, even that is my first installation... well thanks man, i'll try right now
<burkmat> Andry_ubuntu, Good luck. :)
<Uldtot> Anyone know where to get esofttool (for ebox-software)
<briank> does anyone have any expereince getting an Echo Mia sound card working under Ubuntu?
<satrix> burkmat?
<burkmat> satrix, Yes?
<wildbat> lid button don't work until a powersaving timer turn off the monitor once or i suspend the pc to RAM
<satrix> whath this meen , i cut/paste up
<tsrk> From looking at ftpd logs it looks like people are trying to brute force me.  Is there a way to log the attempted password as well as the username so I can see if I'm at any risk of being brute forced?
<satrix> my earler massage
<briank> satrix, that means you have 3 terminal windows open and/or you're logged in 3 times to the same machine
<burkmat> satrix, It was just a recommendation to use pastebin instead of pasting multiple lines into IRC as the channel gets flooded. The output from `w` just shows that you're logged in, running the command `w` and you've got a bash terminal open - Nothing to worry about.
<satrix> thanks burkmat you are great
<Uldtot> can someone help me: installing modules to ebox, and im missing a few of them. first one is "esofttool"  ... how do i get this one?
<burkmat> satrix, no problems :)
<mercutio22> Youtube gets blank all the time here...  is there a fix?
<tretle> Whenever I try and delete or repartition my drive i get this error -  unable to open /dev/scd0 - unrecognised disk label. Input/output error during write on /dev/sda
<tretle> any help?
<BIaCk> maþþalllah:D
<burkmat> tretle, Isn't scd0 a CD-drive...?
<DiabLo> Black
<DiabLo> :D
<DiabLo> nasýl ama
<BIaCk> :D
<Rota> :D
<BIaCk> bana ne olm
<BIaCk> :D
<BIaCk> :D
<FloodBot2> BIaCk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rota> :D:D
<dupondje> [   40.486403] attempt to access beyond end of device <- I'm getting this message because i'm using dmraid, how to fix it ? I wasn't getting it with 2.6.27-3 but I upgraded to 2.6.27-11, and now its full of those :(
<Rota> ubuntu-tr
<Rota> ye qel
<Rota> :D
<FloodBot2> Rota: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dolo> I have some problem with mozilla i have to force quit it to make it shutdown
<burkmat> Dolo, `killall firefox`
<CDrone``> hi there
<sebsebseb> Dolo: how often do you get that?
<Dolo> everytime i use firefox
<burkmat> Dolo, Oh, sorry, maybe `killall mozilla`, if you mean mozilla and not firefox. :P
<sebsebseb> Dolo: ok how much RAM?
<Dolo> 3gigs
<sebsebseb> burkmat: yeah yeah, but  that won't fix his problem
<tretle> burkmat - not according to gparted
<Fruzen> Guys help me please, who may give me a user account in his/her server that I can run an IRCd !?
<sebsebseb> Dolo: ok maybe you got a bad profile
<Dolo> solution?
<sebsebseb> Dolo: ,but I have had my own problems with  Ubuntu's unoffical  Firefox version
<Pici> Fruzen: This is a support channel. Please stop asking or you will be removed.
<Alcybiades> join #warszawa
<burkmat> sebsebseb, figured that out, misinterpreted first message. :)
<ddunn> Having a wireless issue, http://paste.ubuntu.com/118602/
<Dolo> is it special for ubuntu?
<burkmat> sebsebseb, thought he just needed to kill it, i'm tired, my apologies. :)
<sebsebseb> Dolo: yes there's some Ubuntu changes
<CDrone``> can ubuntu be made to run exe files ?
<sebsebseb> Dolo: it's not an offical Mozilla Linux Firefox
<sebsebseb> CDrone``: yes Wine
<sebsebseb> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Dolo> well i tried installing the mozilla fire fox
<will__> how do i install a .tar.gx file? (its macromedia flash player) i know im supposed to use terminal somehow but idk how
<Dolo> but didnt help
<cpk1> CDrone``, wine can run a lot of windows apps
<zeno__> hi im not getting sound in flash but i do in normal, how to fix?
<CDrone``> wow thanks a bunch sebsebseb , cpk1
<unop> will__, flash is available from the repositories - you should use that instead
<sebsebseb> CDrone``: it's not perfect though, so depends what you want to run
<cpk1> CDrone``, but it isnt guarenteed to work, you should check wines appdb
<sebsebseb> CDrone``: also you can run  Windows inside Ubuntu in a virtual machine
<blastron> Hello again, how do I mount a soft RAID array when booting from the live CD?
<will__> unop: i tried typing << sudo aptitude install flash >> and nothing happend, it said the file wasnt found
<blastron> I already downloaded mdadm
<sebsebseb> Dolo: you tried to install a offical Linux MOzilla Firefox?
<sebsebseb> Dolo: from Mozilla
<Dolo> ya
<Dolo> didnt change anything
<niyado> i cant connect via wireless in ubuntustudio... need help
<Slart> is there a tool to convert text files between different encodings? something command line I can run on a bunch of text files I want to use on a windows system?
<sebsebseb> Dolo: ok well  other good browsers for Ubuntu to :d
<unop> will__,  sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<cpk1> will__, thats because the package you want to install is flashplugin-nonfree
<burkmat> tretle, perhaps `sudo lshw -businfo | grep /dev/sdc0` could shed some light on the situation
<Dolo> name 1
<will__> unop: oh, thank you
<juanadolfo> XD
<sebsebseb> Dolo: I would normalley say to people to use Firefox or Opera, so  they  gain  more market share :d
<juanadolfo> ?
<sebsebseb> Dolo: ,but if you got problems
<CDrone``> hey , can i use that wine to run windows xp setup over the ubuntu ?
<CDrone``> i just need to dump the ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Dolo: well yeah there's Opera, that's  closed source though
<Slart> CDrone``: I doubt it
<unop> Slart, you mean you want to convert files of Unix format to Dos format?
<Dolo> well i like firefox its been my browser for years
<sebsebseb> Dolo: quite a nice browser though
<Slart> CDrone``: just install XP over it
<CDrone``> so what should i do stabler ?
<dupondje> How can I reinstall a packaged including all files from it
<dupondje> I lost initramfs.conf
<sebsebseb> Dolo: ,but  Konqueror is my browser of choice after FIrefox
<CDrone``> how start ?
<dupondje> I reinstalled the packaged containing it, but it doesn't get reinstalled
<dupondje> :(
<cpk1> dupondje, aptitude reinstall nameofpackage?
<Slart> unop: nope.. well.. yes.. but not just the cr/lf stuff.. I want to translate/convert international characters and such too
<dupondje> cpk1: but then the config doesn't come back :(
<sebsebseb> Dolo:  then there's  Epiphany and Galeon which are nice to,  and use the Gecko rendering engine so display the pages the same as FIrefox,  where as Konq uses KTHML
<cpk1> dupondje, you mean it keeps the old config?
<dupondje> well the old config is removed
<dupondje> it needs to put the default back
<CDrone``> Slart:
<dupondje> but it doesn't
<niyado> plx i need help, i cant connect via wireless in ubuntustudio, in the channel of ubuntu studio nobody help, im right now conected via lan
<Dolo> is this isuue only on ubuntu? would kubuntu not have this problem?
<sebsebseb> Dolo: sudo apt-get install  epiphany-browser  if you did just  epiphany you would get some game.   sudo apt-get install galeon  also  :d
<sebsebseb> Dolo: sudo apt-get install konqueror
<Slart> CDrone``: boot from the install cd... the normal way
<CDrone``> Slart: now i only do have a cd
<sebsebseb> Dolo: konqueror is  a KDE app
<blastron> Never mind, figured it out, I knew there was a simple command I was missing ;)
<Dolo> i have knoqueror
 * Andelkrag saluda a tod@s. =P
<CDrone``> just the windows setup source on a flash drive Slart
<sebsebseb> Dolo: I think the Firefox issues in Ubuntu, most of them, are an Ubuntu issue
<cpk1> dupondje, so you are left with no config? what package is this?
<Dolo> does kubuntu have that isuue?
<dupondje> initramfs-tools
<sebsebseb> Dolo: I got a feeling that FIrefox works better in other distros,  but  they use a more offical or an offical version also
<niyado> hello plx need help with my wireless problem
<CDrone``> Slart: '<
<CDrone``> dont u fade away
<CDrone``> :D
<hlm> niyado, be more descriptive
<niyado> i have some friends in my community that have the same problem, we need help
<niyado> ok
<Slart> CDrone``: oh.. well.. unless you can boot from the flash drive I think you need to use a xp install cd.. but perhaps ask the people in ##windows.. it's their territory after all
<sheena1> got sound working after initial ubuntu install, upgraded to Intrepid with no issues, used a "ctrl alt backspce" command to fix a screen issue (little dashes), and sound is no longer working. help?
<sebsebseb> Dolo:  Ubuntu and KUbuntu well
<niyado> i cant connect via wireless
<Slart> CDrone``: not fading.. typing =)
<sebsebseb> Dolo: you can have both installed.  then run KDE and Gnome apps
 * ddunn posted wireless issue to http://paste.ubuntu.com/118602/ and is patiently waiting on help
<niyado> i cant even see something for configure my connections
<tretle_lappy> burkmat could u repeat that command please?
<dupondje> cpk1: initramfs-tools
<niyado> ohh ok, thx
<sebsebseb> Dolo: Kubuntu/KDE apps run in Ubuntu/Gnome.   just like    Ubuntu/Gnome apps run in Kubuntu/KDE
<burkmat> niyado, What errors are you getting? What network card are you using? What drivers?
<sunset> hello everyone
<hlm> sunset, hello!
<sunset> I am really new to unbuntu and linux
<burkmat> tretle_lappy, , perhaps `sudo lshw -businfo | grep /dev/sdc0` could shed some light on the situation
<sebsebseb> sunset: ok  what do you want help with?
<sunset> I am having so many problems trying to open exe files
<coz_> hey guys anything in intrepid updates that are broken?
<ehsanul> Hey everyone. Could I get some help? I'm having some problems with ssh. I had it set up fine, and it was working, and I was even using git with ssh to push to a server. My keys were also working properly. However, suddenly it stopped working, and I haven't tried to make any changes. This started with an attempt to access my server through ssh, and it told me that the host rsa key did not match, which was strange. I deleted the known_host
<sebsebseb> sunset:  I see ok
<balrog__> is there an easy way to get cloned vga out working on intrepid with the intel gm965 chipset (hp 2710p tablet)?
<zeno__> hi sound in mplayer works but not the system pref sound test or in flash or virtualbox, help?
<CDrone``> hey Slart , i have installed xubuntu from a bootable off-usb verion , can that flash memory be used to boot ? (i mean the flash that boots for ubuntu , can it be used as is)
<hlm> sunset, exe files are windows files not linux, have you installed wine?
<CDrone``> ?
<unop> Slart, hmm. i'd use vim then.    for file in *.txt; do vim -c 'set encoding=utf8' -c 'set fileformat=dos' -c 'wq' "$file"; done
<sebsebseb> sunset:  Linux distros are not Windows, but yes  you can get a lot of  WIndows programs working here
<sunset> yes I have installed wine...but not working well
<sebsebseb> sunset:  WIne is not perfect though, but you can run Windows inside Ubuntu as well :d
<Dolo> i was just wanted to know if there was a simple fix for the browser
<Slart> ehsanul: there was an update to ssh some time ago.. if you haven't done your updates in a while that might be what happened
<cpk1> dupondje,  /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf doesnt exist?
<burkmat> ehsanul, Sounds either like someone messing with your connection (beware of MITM attacks!), or a server issue.
<sunset> or I don't know how to unzip file
<corinth> I'm using sudo zcat <file.img.gc> </my/flash/drive> to extract files to my flash drive to create a usb startup disc. It's been running for roughly 30 minutes. Is this unusual?
<hlm> sunset, please give us some examples
<dupondje> cpk1: it doesn't
<ehsanul> slart: how do i update ssh?
<dupondje> cpk1: and apt-get --reinstall install initramfs-tools doesn't bring it back
<cpk1> dupondje, normally I would say purge the package and then install but not sure if that would work
<dupondje> wich sux :p
<sunset> ok
<Slart> unop: hmm.. I'm not very fond of vim but if it gets the job done I think I can live with it =)
<sheena1> got sound working after initial ubuntu install, upgraded to Intrepid with no issues, used a "ctrl alt backspce" command to fix a screen issue (little dashes), and sound is no longer working. help?
<ehsanul> burkmat: it did warn me of a possible mitm attack, but i didn't know how to handle it, so i just add the host rsa
<sunset> I am trying to open roboform and wordbiz using wine
<Slart> ehsanul: oh.. no.. there was an update where after the update you had to generate new keys.. but this was.. something like a couple of months ago
<dupondje> cpk1: can try, but need to uninstall 100 packaged then :( isn't there a way to remove initramfs-tools WITHOUT removing dependencies ?
<ehsanul> slart: it was working 2 days ago, so that's not the problem
<burkmat> ehsanul, Are you the server admin? If you didn't do anything to cause that key alert then I'd be suspicious.
<cpk1> dupondje, if you want I can just pastebin my initramfs config, it is pretty small and simple
<Slart> ehsanul: oh.. well.. then I don't really know
<tretle_lappy> burkmat - all i get is PCI (sysfs)
<dupondje> cpk1: its ok, apt-get source initramfs-tools
<sunset> this program I bought at bestbuy and did not come with a manual
<roccity_> hey guys whats up
<CDrone``> Slart:  '<
<ehsanul> burkmat: i think that it must've been a mitm attack then. how do i handle this then?
<sunset> to help explain some basic operations
<Dolo> thanks for your time
<skeletal> guys, i need help. For example, is there virus for Linux System?
<dupondje> and then I can get it if I need it, but still, why doesn't reinstall installs the config again ...
<dupondje> stupid shit :(
<ehsanul> slart: thansk anyway :)
<balrog__> skeletal: do you mean viruses or virus protection?
<cpk1> dupondje, probably confused =P
<sebsebseb> sunset:   ok yeah your new,  i'll help you with the basics and that,  but this channel is very   well a lot of messages here.   see my PM
<Slart> CDrone``: ah.. missed your question.. you can use that flash to boot, yes.. I'm not sure you can use it to install windows though
<homeskill> what does 'ident sameuser' mean?
<sunset> ok sesebseb
<dupondje> cpk1: its always like that, thats a big failure imo :(
<sunset> <<<<<lost
<sunset> lol
<ddunn> Wireless issues ... see http://paste.ubuntu.com/118602/ please
<skeletal> <balrog__>  No, just viruses
<cpk1> dupondje, sometimes apt baffles me =\ they dont call it apt hell for nothing
<burkmat> ehsanul, Security Forensics may be a bit out of my league, but I'd definitely start by making sure you secure the server in case attacker has compromised your account.
<CDrone``> Slart:  so cant i run windows set up from DOS ?
<sebsebseb> sunset:  your IRC program should have another tab with my name on it click that
<sunset> ok
<unop> !info recode | Slart
<ubottu> recode (source: recode): Character set conversion utility. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6-15 (intrepid), package size 119 kB, installed size 776 kB
<Slart> CDrone``: I really wouldn't know.. ##windows would be a better place to ask
<balrog__> skeletal: there was a small one back in like 1995.  but none that i have heard of since.  so, no.
<dupondje> cpk1: attempt to access beyond end of device any id on this, because i'm using dmraid ?
<ehsanul> burkmat: my friend still has access to the server and it works fine for him
<briank> skeltal: there are root-kits, which are like viruses
<ehsanul> burkmat: it's actually his server, with bluehost
<Slart> unop: ah.. sweet.. I also found something called iconv that's supposed to work.. I'm off to test some things out.. Thanks!
<dupondje> the newer the version I use, the more bugs there are :( its sad
<will__> how do console applications behave in linux? will they open in terminal or do i have to transfer them to a windows computer for them to behave properly?
<skeletal> <balrog__> Cool. But, for example if you visit some porn site, then you will be infect by vbs script or no?
<roccity_> will__: they behave like windows ones I imagine
<cpk1> eh?
<CDrone``> Slart: thanks so much this far, ur too kind  '<
<CDrone``> :)
<sllide> wow
<balrog__> skeletal: no, but that doesnt mean you should go to those bad porn sites to begin with.
<sllide> 1440 users :O
<burkmat> ehsanul, I'd ask him to revoke your access or change passwords etc, since anything you can do the possible attacker now has access to. MITM attacks are quite rare in the wild though. Is this a high profile server?
<FernandoF> kbrosnan here?
<ddunn> I am still searching for a resolution online, If someone has questions or and answer to my delema Please PM me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/118602/
<Uldtot> Anyone who can help me getting ebox-software installed.??
<Dimebag_D> hi dudz
<Slart> CDrone``: cheer up... installing windows again isn't so hard once you get the install media
<will__> roccity_: windows ones open in command prompt wich linux lacks
<ehsanul> burkmat: no, it really isn't. that's why i highly doubted any attack. we were mainly just using it to host a git repository and a couple of blogs
<CDrone``> Slart: i'll be back to u , am sure i'll fail in smth
<CDrone``> :D
<roccity_> will__: if you use a console app in linux it will open in a terminal
<ehsanul> burkmat: the issue is that the server will not accept the password i provide
<balrog__> will__: use debian if you want a text-based installer.  :-)
<skeletal> <balrog__> cool, but i dont understand....how can linux to be againster viruses?
<will__> roccity_: thank you
<will__> balrog_: debian?
<ehsanul> burkmat: i get the same error that when trying it without any connection at all
<burkmat> ehsanul, Well, that's disturbing as it could be a possible attacker changing it...
<Uldtot> oh **** just deleted my amil accounts :(
<burkmat> ehsanul, Wait, you get the same error without internet connection? oO
<ehsanul> burkat: yes, strange right?
<ehsanul> burkmat: permission denied (publickey,password)
<balrog__> skeletal: the developers simply fix vulnerabilities fast.  vulnerabilities still exist, they just decrease rapidly over time, so it ends up not being worth a hacker's effort to crack a linux machine.  instead, they go find an easily hackable windows machine to exploit.
<burkmat> ehsanul, ...that sounds... really odd. oO
<surf3r> alright, i have a wireless card, for some reason, died. on a 8.10 installation, using the latest svn madwifi's. So i pop in a old 710 cd, load it, svn the latest madwifi's, card works. go back to the 8.10 installation, card doesn't work. Am i mising something?
<ehsanul> burkmat: indeed. i've been scouring google with no luck.
<balrog__> anybody have experience getting cloned dual head to work on an intel gm965?
<mads> if I press ctrl+alt+f1 how do I exit that again?
<ehsanul> burkmat: i figured it might be my isp blocking the port 22
<sheena1> got sound working after initial ubuntu install, upgraded to Intrepid with no issues, used a "ctrl alt backspce" command to fix a screen issue (little dashes), and sound is no longer working. help?
<burkmat> ehsanul, unless... your ssh is trying to connect to your own box with the remote server login details... not sure why it would...
<cpk1> madmike, f7 will take you back to your first x screen
<cpk1> oops
<burkmat> ehsanul, but that would just give you something like 22: connection refused, wouldn't actually handshake... afaik.
<aresnick> Hi!  I'm trying to get virtual desktops to work on Ubuntu 8.10, and I'd like to send one workspace to a projector, and keep the other separate (so, a bit different than extending a monitor).  Unfortunately, I haven't found anything about Xinerama/TwinView that would let me do this.  Is it possible?
<cpk1> mads, f7 will take you back to your first x screen
<roccity_> balrog__: im using intel for dual screen
<dirtbag> Could anyone here help answer a few question regarding vmware?
<burkmat> !pastebin > niyado
<ubottu> niyado, please see my private message
<ehsanul> burkmat: that might be it, it's trying to connect to my own box. check this pastie and the note: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118609/
<ugliefrog> anyone here have any luck getting xvidcap to capture avi's
<burkmat> ehsanul, aaah, yeah it's definitely connecting to localhost.
<LogicFan> anyone having serious issues with 64bit flash alpha after installing latest firefox 3.0.6 update?
<ehsanul> burkmat: how do i fix that?
<burkmat> ehsanul, hmm... try running `nslookup prophetpiggy.com` and see what it returns.
<LogicFan> i've had to remove the plugin, because firefox crashes on just about every flash site i view (epiphany too)
<viktorkAZ> Hello, does ubuntu already comes with xorg-x11 or xfree86 library?.. how can i check if a particular library is already installed? help please
<LogicFan> viktorkAZ, what do you mean exactly?  ubuntu install by default installs X
<ikonia> LogicFan: the alpha has plenty of issues, hence why it's an alpha
<balrog__> roccity_: does output cloning work?
<LogicFan> LogicFan, yes, i was just seeing if anything i particular to the FF 3.0.6 update, since i had less trouble with previous version of FF
<LogicFan> oops ikonia, meant for you
<kingsley> What's a good web site to book mark in firefox to introduce a MS Windows user to ubuntu, and ideally, openoffice?
<ehsanul> burkmat: i think that worked fine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118617/
<LogicFan> wrong auto-complete :)
<LogicFan> ehsanul, www.ubuntuguide.org has been pretty helpful for me
<roccity_> balrog__: like having the same thing on both screens?.
<Uldtot> Anyone who can help me getting ebox-software installed?
<Slart> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<balrog__> roccity_: correct
<mountainma1> anyone know how to connect to wireless internet through terminal?
<burkmat> ehsanul, yeah... that seems to resolve properly. why would ssh try localhost... hmm... check your /etc/hosts file for abnormalities?
<roccity_> balrog__: click on system then preferences and then screen resolution
<burkmat> mountainma1, iwconfig
<viktorkAZ> LogicFan: Well actually I need to know if i have installed a couple of libraries like m4, autoconf, libtool, zlib, etc, etc.. so my actual question would be how can i check any particular library if its already installed or not?
<shutterbrandon> Hello there!
<roccity_> balrog__: then tci kwhere it says mirror
<cpk1> mountainma1, iwconfig
<ehsanul> LogicFan: I don't believe the solution to my problem is going to be there. My problem is sorta weird :P
<mountainma1> burkmat or cpk1 -- can u walk me thorugh it b/c of been havin troubles
<Uldtot> Anyone who can help me getting ebox-software installed? (when using apt-get install ebox-software - i get ebox-software: depends; esofttool etc...   i cannot find esoftool anywhere..
<burkmat> viktorkAZ, Perhaps I'm mistaken, but `dpkg --list` might be useful?
<burkmat> mountainma1, Sure, want to take it over PM?
<cpk1> mountainma1, iwconfig ath0 essid networknamehere
<burkmat> !pastebin > niyado
<ubottu> niyado, please see my private message
<shutterbrandon> Does ubuntu have support for ipod touches?
<cpk1> mountainma1, replace ath0 with your wireless card name
<viktorkAZ> burkmat: i will try, thx
<briank> Not to sound like a broken record, but has anyone worked with an Echo Mia sound card under Ubuntu?  mine isn't working, though it seems to show up under lsmod.
<mountainma1> cpk1 - put essid number in there?
<balrog__> roccity_: right.  the reason im here is because that didnt work (well).  the native resolution is 1280x800, and its displaying it at 1024x768.  the other display is a hidef tv.  is there a way to specify a resolution for cloning that isnt 4x3 aspect ratio?
<cpk1> mountainma1, you can also use "iwlist scan" to see what networks you can reach
<mads> weird I have windows lag with nvidia 177 drivers but not with 173
<burkmat> !ipod | shutterbrandon
<ubottu> shutterbrandon: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<shutterbrandon> Thanks :)
<ehsanul> burkmat: thanks a lot, i found a gaping abnormality. i'm pretty sure it'll work fine now. thanks again, you've been great! :D
<Slart> briank: you might want to try to find out what chipset it's using.. there might be a creative chip in it.. or some other better known brand
<cpk1> mountainma1, essid is the network name, most people usually have names, I suppose yours could be a number though
<exodus_ms> Uldtot, try adding "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ebox/ubuntu intrepid main" to your sources and then installing again
<burkmat> ehsanul, No problems, good luck. :)
<B10S> i cant login to my ssh server, why is this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/118622/
<rip_> hey what is the name of the bar thats looks like the "mac bar" at the bottom of the screen to launch apps like in http://www.compiz-themes.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/70284-1.gif
<Uldtot> exodus_ms > its allready on my list of sources.
<LogicFan> viktorkAZ, are you using X now?  you can use synaptic to see everything you have installed
<viktorkAZ> burkmat: oh wow so this give me all the libraries installed.. thanks a lot.. nice command
<homeskill> i have ubuntu 'intrepid ibex' but the postgres/ubuntu docs only say dapper and gusty/hardy, how do i know which commands to run
<briank> Start: Motorola DSP56361 Digital Signal Processor is the chip.   In alsa's ./configure, there's an option you can pass "--with-cards=mia"
<cpk1> mountainma1, is your wireless network using wpa or wep?
<burkmat> viktorkAZ, Anytime. :)
<roccity_> balrog__: yeah if you click on on display in panel I think you can do it
<shutterbrandon> I'm back sorry :( I am new at this whole linux thing.  I can't get my built in mic to work.  And I can only get my built in webcam to work with Ekiga.
<exodus_ms> Uldtot, did you check the link I gace you from launchpad about the package being broken for Interpid and how to work around it
<durt> rip_:didn't look a the pic but you're probably talking about AWN.
<P3ngv1n-Fvck3r> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Uldtot> exodis_ms > i have read most of it. maybe i missed  sometinhg :D i read it again, and hope it work :D
<Uldtot> exodus_ms **
<cpk1> mountainma1, no pms please, try putting your network name in quotes, or if you have access to the router get rid of the space by smashing the name together or using _
<Wunderbar> any idea how to rockbox a cowon d2???????
<balrog__> roccity_: i see the panel applet, but that doesnt let me do anything.  i suppose i simply use extended desktop instead.  thanks for your help!
<blastron> I'm booted from a live CD and am trying to back up files to my external drive, but I'm encountering quite a few files I do not have permission to read. Is there a mount option or some simple way to ignore permissions without having to change them for each affected directory?
<exodus_ms> Uldtot, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ebox/+bug/255368 take another look and read 'all' of it :)
<cpk1> Wunderbar, is it really that necessary? it supports transfering files on linux...
<Uldtot> okay :D
<roccity_> balrog__: did you click on it in the panel
<rip_> durt:  that looks about right, thanks :)
<Wunderbar> it's not necessary at all
<shutterbrandon> Do built in mics/webcams usually have issues with ubuntu?
<Wunderbar> just curiosity
<cpk1> Wunderbar, haha, I feel ya
<CDrone``> hey i need a download link to "wine"
<aranyik> hi
<CDrone``> i cant find it :O
<shutterbrandon> www.winehq.com
<CDrone``> hi there :P
<shutterbrandon> i think
<mountainma1> cpk1 - sorry, wpa..., no access to router, quotes doesn't work, just comes up antoher command line
<jrib> CDrone``: wine is in the repositories (like all the other software)
<jrib> !wine | CDrone``
<ubottu> CDrone``: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<roccity_> CDrone``: try get deb
<B10S> i cant login to my ssh server, why is this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/118622/
<roccity_> CDrone``: getdeb.org
<rip_> shutterbrandon: haven't had issues with my built-in cam, but i have stereo mic's and that i have not gotten to work yet.  it doesnt really matter if its built in or not, you just need to know what kind of camera it is.  try lsusb in terminal to see if you camera is listed in it
<roccity_> or getdeb.net
<CDrone``> damn it
<jrib> CDrone``: there's no need for getdeb, use the official repositories (see ubottu's link)
<CDrone``> ur really really something else tha #linux
<shutterbrandon> rip, it works with ekiga
<shutterbrandon> but nothing else
<cpk1> mountainma1, sudo iwconfig essid "my network has spaces" should work...
<CDrone``> the guys there only mock me when i ask about anything there
<rip_> shutterbrandon: then you know your camera works just fine, its an issue with the application that you're trying to use.  is it skype by chance?
<jrib> B10S: you can.  Read what the message says
<cpk1> mountainma1, and is your wireless device really eth0?
<shutterbrandon> Actually no.  have not tried skype.  There is a feature on myspace that allows you to take a picture.
<shutterbrandon> And when I click that it cant find the camera
<rip_> shutterbrandon: oh, so its like a java web app?
<viktorkAZ> burkmat: now my question would be which is the best way to install a new library :) ?
<shutterbrandon> yes, but also the app "Cheese" doesn't work on here.
<shutterbrandon> just shows static
<shutterbrandon> err "easycam"
<mountainma1> cpk1 - according to iwconfig - yes, eth0 is the only one that has any data attached to it
<B10S> jrib: what if i type in the wrong name a then type "Yes" after?
<shutterbrandon> rip: Actually yes, it only seems to be a problem with the java applet
<CDrone``> what to click there : http://winehq.org/site/download ?
<shutterbrandon> rip: I just checked the easycam again and it works
<jrib> CDrone``: nothing.  Use System -> Administration -> Synaptic to install wine
<exodus_ms> CDrone``, sudo apt-get install wine (in the terminal)
<B10S> i think i done it wrong before and it added some keys..??
<rip_> shutterbrandon: then you need to find out how to configure your java installation to identify your camera, its an issue with java.  I have not run into that yet with mine (haven't tried) so i'm not sure where to start on there.  try google, ubuntu forums or maybe there is somebody else in here that has experience with it
<viktorkAZ> burkmat: which is th easier way to install a new library?
<burkmat> viktorkAZ, apt-get probably.
<shutterbrandon> rip::: thank you, I will look around
<cpk1> mountainma1, and using the quotes the way I showed doesnt work?
<burkmat> viktorkAZ, Heh, sorry about the delay. Saw viktorkAZ_ disconnect and sat here waiting for you to reconnect, didn't realize you were still here :p
<B10S> too packed in here
<CDrone``> jrib: i couldn't get that
<aranyik_> im back
<CDrone``> :(
<aranyik_> i was disconnected
<aranyik_> did you get my question?
<jrib> CDrone``: be more specific.  What exactly did you try and what exactly happened?
<Uldtot> exodus_ms > read all of it now. and done what i could do. (all :D) still cant install ebox-software. missing esofttool
<viktorkAZ> burkmat: yeah i try apt-get of course but its not working for me.. for example when i try to install x11-libs.. states that E: Couldn't find package x11-libs
<CDrone``> jrib: i cant understand ur words , i just need some programmes for running exe files on ubuntu
<burkmat> viktorkAZ, try `sudo apt-get update` first, and if that doesn't work maybe it's not in the repos?
<jrib> CDrone``: well I didn't say anything technical, I'm just asking you to explain to me what exactly you tried that did not work.
<redvamp128> CDrone``:  All you need is wine -  www.winehq.org
<jrib> ugh, please stop recommending winehq.org
<exodus_ms> CDrone``, open a terminal (Applications>Accessories>Terminal) type this into the Terminal   sudo apt-get install wine    You will then see Wine installed under Applications
<aranyik_> it seems im having problem with my RTC, does anybody know how to check whether  if it is the clock battery or some software problem ?
<LogicFan> jrib, what is the problem exactly?  you need to run windows software in ubuntu?
<jrib> LogicFan: no, CDrone`` is asking how to install wine
<DFade> jrib: it's the most simple way to move the problem into someone else's hands ;)
<LogicFan> oh
<viktorkAZ> burkmat: ok, brb, after i did that is asking me to install updates
<burkmat> viktorkAZ, hehe, alright :
<CDrone``> oh
<CDrone``> exodus_ms: thanks
<__Ali__> how can i set env vars for ANY apps? not just for terminal with editing ~.bashrc?
<CDrone``> but just another Q
<CDrone``> i dont have internet on the device with ubuntu '<
<redvamp128> jrib:  He asked what do I need to run wine-- You just told him what he needed without an explanation... On that page it explains what it is.
<DFade> then there's very little to be done
<jrib> redvamp128: no, I didn't
<mmarcelo> hello. i'm new to ubuntu and linux and i'm having a problem with a software named golly (it's a conway's game of life simulator). if i install it using applications/"add/remove...", it's installed in /usr/share/golly and that folder is modifiable only by the root account. it happens that when i try to use copy/paste while using golly, it shows up a message like "can't create /usr/share/golly/golly.clipboard" and i figured it out that it
<mmarcelo> 's because of permission issues.
<lon3s> hallo
<CDrone``> jrib: i dont have an internet connection on the ubuntu-harboring device '<
<Thater> irc.prison.net
<redvamp128> jrib:  I sent him to that page because it explains what wine is and how to get it ..
<mountainma1> cpk1 - nope
<mmarcelo> so now i've downloaded the .tar.gz from golly's official website and i want to install it in my ~ folder, so i don't have permissions issues anymore. how do i do it?
<exodus_ms> redvamp128, cool, let it go, it doean;t matter anyway, he doesn;t have an Internet connection ;)
<exodus_ms> redvamp128, so he says, but I don;t know how he is connected to #ubuntu?
<hlm> I need some gpartition help, can I ask in here?
<b4682> #n
<jrib> redvamp128: unless someone requests beta software, it's not a good idea to recommend beta software, especially if it is harder to obtain than the version in the repositories
<redvamp128> exodus_ms:  On a windows based Pc other than the ubuntu he is trying to get fixed
<redvamp128> jrib:  on the main page it links 1.0.1 stable and then says sudo apt-get install wine
<exodus_ms> redvamp128, yeah, I guessed that, just wondering why he hasn't connected the ubuntu machine
<itachi> redvamp128, wine reached 1.0? i've been waiting for that for quite some time :)
<Northsider> hlm, what are you trying to do?
<redvamp128> apt has 1.0.1 stable -- and 1.1.15 for development
<OzoneNerd> I don't know where to ask, or how to best phrase this question, but if I hit alt-F1 to go the terminal, can/how can I change the resolution/number of characters on the screen?
<MaleXachi> Can someone help me? I want a desktop folder copying to a folder ... only I do not know what the command for pasting. Command looks like this: "malexachi @ malexachi laptop: ~ $ sudo cp / home / malexachi / Desktop / ubuntu-studio circle-p / usr / share / gnomenu / Themes / Button"
<itachi> OzoneNerd, what terminal are you using?
<DVSoftware> MaleXachi: remove the spaces
<hlm> male, there is a nice way to move folders within a system as root in terminal type 'gksudo nautilus'
<AdemoS> http://www.openoffice.org/news/ <---- Any estimate on how long before Ubuntu 8.10 has OpenOffice 3.1 in the repos?
<exodus_ms> MaleXachi, is that a folder/file 'ubuntu-studio circle-p'?
<hlm> Mal,*
<hlm> grr
<OzoneNerd> itachi: Bash, I guess.  I hit alt-F1 to go to the "pure?" terminal.
<MaleXachi> DVSoftware: Ja dat heb ik met opzet gedaan
<MaleXachi> Ohh sorry englisch
<Uldtot> exodus_ms > now i got the last ebox to work. thanks :D
<DVSoftware> errr... what?
<OzoneNerd> itachi: Sorry, Control-Alt-F1.
<jrib> AdemoS: check the bug on bugs.ubuntu.com regarding ooo3
<AdemoS> jrib, checking now thanks
<MaleXachi> DVSoftware: Yes, spaces are on purpose .. I know not paste command or the command that you must enter
<exodus_ms> MaleXachi, you will want to remove those spaces
<exodus_ms> MaleXachi, ubuntu-studio circle-p
<MaleXachi> exodus_ms: Okay 	
<MaleXachi> I'm going to try ff
<sheena1> anyone able to help with a sound issue on intrepid?
<AdemoS> jrib, I checked, but while I see a bug report, I can't find an estimate of when OO3 will be in the repos...
<exodus_ms> DVSoftware, I'm really confuse about the spaces, I thought you were referring to the spaces in the file names :D
<NFischer> sheena1 whats the prob?
<MaleXachi> 	
<MaleXachi> I now get the message that the folder does not exist, while on the desktop
<metoshade> hi people, can someone help me out with a bizar problem on ubuntu hardy and audacity?
<MaleXachi> 	
<MaleXachi> Sorry for my english. I am not very good at
<spirited> hello
<sheena1> nfischer, my sound worked on this system before, and (coincidently, maybe) after i used "Ctrl alt backspace", it quit working. I get a strange error when I hit the "test" button in sound preferences, and no sound anywhere.
<exodus_ms> MaleXachi, to copy a folder and the contents you will need to use cp -r
<MaleXachi> Ok
<spirited> Are any of you guys willing to help me?
<metoshade> spirited: i am
<dupondje> Why can't dmraid just work nice with udev
<dupondje> ffs :(
<NFischer> sheena1 first check alsamixer configuration
<metoshade> spirited: how can i help you
<spirited> I have partitioned Vista off my system using the install ubuntu and there are problems with video or something... I am not sure.
<B10S> http://*.*.*.*/phpmyadmin why is it "Not Found"?
<spirited> I am using Ubuntu via the boot disc.
<exodus_ms> MaleXachi, so cp -r ~/Desktop/file/you/want/to/copy /path/to/place/you/want/to/copy/to/
<MaleXachi> exodus_ms:
<MaleXachi> It worked. Thank you for your help
<sheena1> nfischer, can you tell me how to do that?
<metoshade> spirited: you used the livecd to repartition your drive an installed ubuntu succesfully? and now you appear to have video problems?
<sheena1> (in terminal is fine)
<pr3d4t0r> Hello.
<B10S> php5 is installed
<aranyik_> Hello, it seems im having problem with my Real Time Clock, does anybody know how to check whether  if it is the clock battery or some software problem ?
<AdemoS> jrib, I checked, but while I see a bug report, I can't find an estimate of when OO3 will be in the repos...
<MaleXachi> My linux is in dutch, but good haha:-P
<Andry> burkmat: thank you, now the wireless card works perfectly!
<Uldtot> Can someone tell me if ebox got a command line, like webmin got... would be usefull..
<jrib> AdemoS: has the issue with ooo3 been resolved yet?
<broken_> ebox?
<burkmat> Andry, good to hear :)
<DasEI> aranyik_: /var/log/syslog  , search for erros
<DasEI> aranyik_: errors
<aranyik_> ok!
<Uldtot> broken > yes ebox. a web administrative,,,
<Uldtot> sorry. cant stepped on keys :D
<Uldtot> cat*
<DasEI> aranyik_: harder method , case open, voltmeter
<AdemoS> jrib, I wasn't able to find the exact bug report, but in the past I saw that they were waiting for OO3.1 to put OO3 in the repos; and OO3.1 is out
<broken_> hmm, don't know let me try to find it
<DasEI> !cinerama > teadict
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cinerama
<PoneyMan> quelqu'un parle français?
<aranyik_> DasEI: I can access it through System->Administration->System Log , right?
<SiDi>  #ubuntu-fr PoneyMan ;)
<DasEI> !dualhead > teadict
<PoneyMan> cool
<metoshade> spirited: did you  install the proper drivers for your gfx card?
<Uldtot> broken > i had webmin yesterday, and some commands didnt work in it (yes and no etc.) then someone here told me ebox was working perfect on ubuntu. but cant find a command line :&
<PoneyMan> sait pas faire, mon autre nom c'est newbie
<broken_> downloading it now
<DasEI> aranyik_:yes , or by gedit /var/log/syslog
<B10S> anyone?
<redvamp128> !fr | PoneyMan
<ubottu> PoneyMan: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<broken_> let you know once it's installed
<broken_> sweet, there's a french room?
<SiDi> broken_, yeh, with 250+ people :)
<redvamp128> broken_:  I think there is a room for every language that ubuntu can be translated to.
<jrib> AdemoS: well I wouldn't expect ooo3 to ever hit intrepid repos.  But if you see if the ppa with ooo3 has resolved the bugs from before, I imagine ooo3.1 would be packaged shortly (you should contact the ppa maintainer then)
<broken_> man, i'm gonna go try to learn french and ubuntu at the same time
<amitprakash> how do i upgrade intltool for ubuntu 8.10
<burkmat> lol broken_; as if troubleshooting stuff isn't hard enough :p
<AdemoS> jrib, why would it never hit? Is ooo3 schedule for 9.04 instead?
<SiDi> jrib, about ppa bugs, do you mean anything related with gpg public keys ?
<broken_> right, but if you can learn another language, it'd help the translation teams
<jrib> SiDi: nah, I'm just talking about the issues with ooo3
<zerothis1> i'm using the fluxbox windows manager and cannot connect to the internet for one of my users. but it works with other users
<jrib> !sru | AdemoS
<ubottu> AdemoS: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jrib> AdemoS: basically, the official repos only get updates for security and big bugs after release
<amitprakash> how do i upgrade intltool for ubuntu 8.10?
<boshhead> I have complained here before about firefox crashing all the time. I installed some more memory yesterday and it's been smooth sailing so far! So, my apoligies to firefox. Running Ubuntu with less than 1gig of RAM seems ill-advised though (now I have 3.3GB visible, used to have 512MB).
<AdemoS> jrib, even backports etc?
<enau1289> Is there a document anywhere that explains the intended usages of folders like /bin or /etc ? I'm never sure where I should be putting things on my server
<jrib> !fhs | enau1289
<ubottu> enau1289: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<broken_> try the lpic wikibook
<Slart> enau1289: google for linus file system hierarchy
<Slart> enau1289: ahem.. or just use that link.. =)
<leo_rockw> greetings, #ubuntu
<boshhead> enau1289: /etc is for configuration files, you can edit those files or create them if you need to. You should *not* be putting anything into /bin yourself. Let the package manager (apt) do that for you.
<SiDi> hello leo_rockw
<jrib> AdemoS: well maybe backports.  I don't know if ooo is hard to backport or not.  But then you need to check if ooo3.1 has hit jaunty yet
<boshhead> enau1289: For your own user files, the only directory you should ever write to is under /home -- (or any mount points under /mnt or /media). Other than that it's all system administration stuff.
<enau1289> ubottu, Slart, boshhead: Thanks, help is appreciated!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<broken_> ouch, it has to be hard for a bot to admit that
<enau1289> ubottu: lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<AdemoS> jrib, alright thanks for the advice
<enau1289> I just felt like I had to tease it. Thanks again guys.
<broken_> Man the french room has pie and punch! When do we get such luxuries?
<wildbat> do you know how to fix lid button on my liptop? my laptop's lid button won't work until i suspend or powersaving timer turn off the screen once.....Compaq nc6320
<broken_> wildbat open your screensaver options in system > prefs
<broken_> wait nevermind
<broken_> will do sidid
<broken_> sidi, sorry
<leo_rockw> wildbat: you can try turning the screen off manually: xset dpms force off
<SiDi> Ah btw, since i'm here... i've been getting a weird bug on my laptop lately. When i start the laptop up, sometimes the keyboard/mousepad won't work at all, i'm getting on GDM and then i can't do anything. The bluetooth mouse seems to work tho, and after i manually suspend/resume (from gdm with the mouse), i get the keyboard back but not the mousepad
<Uldtot> Anyone know if its possible to add a shell command input , to Ebox?...
<broken_> still downloading it Uldtot
<Uldtot> broken > okay :)  i tryed to search on google. didnt find anything.. i raely hoep its possible.  else i wated lot of times getting email and everything working again with ebox :(
<itachi> this might be off topic, but how do you feel about what happened to gobuntu?
<kuewewe> I get error 22 in grub. how do i fix this?
<binarymutant> itachi, gobuntu?
<leo_rockw> itachi: gobuntu the Free as in Freedom distro?
<binarymutant> itachi, if it's the free one then they changed names
<itachi> yes, the free as in freedom one
<leo_rockw> itachi: there's gNewSense
<binarymutant> gnewsense thats it
<leo_rockw> binarymutant: no, they didn't change names, gobuntu died and gNewSense continued
<binarymutant> leo_rockw, oh
<binarymutant> either way it seems gnewsense is doing more
<leo_rockw> binarymutant: they were different, although related, projects
<itachi> i know, but, how do you feel about that?
 * leo_rockw uses gNewSense
<leo_rockw> itachi: I love it, of course
<kuewewe> How do i fix this problem?
<jrib> itachi: #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<binarymutant> itachi, I love the gpl :)
<itachi> leo_rockw, you love that gobuntu died?
<leo_rockw> itachi: we can talk about this in #ubuntu-offtopic or in #gnewsense
<leo_rockw> itachi: I mean that I love gNewSense
<itachi> ok. but it sort of makes me sad that freedom became "offtopic".
<jrib> itachi: the topic of this channel is ubuntu support.  It's very busy, so topics that are not support, have their own channel
<leo_rockw> itachi: let's go to #gnewsense
<itachi> leo, ok
<pr3d4t0r> Q. What are the risks in upgrading (not reinstalling) from Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft straight to Intrepid Ibex?  I'm aware that the recommendation is to install fresh or to do an incremental installation from EE -> FF -> GG -> HH -> II.  The documentation doesn't list the risks.  Thanks in advance.
<wildbat> leo_rockw: i am try to fix the lid button >.< the timer work for me but not the buttoen
<wildbat> do anyone know how to fix lid button on my liptop? my laptop's lid button won't work until i suspend or powersaving timer turn off the screen once.....Compaq nc6320
<IntuitiveNipple> pr3d4t0r: The problem with a single update is, the installation scripts in each package are written so they 'know' about the 'allowed' older versions but won't know about things that intermediate releases might have done in the meantime
<repley> hi all, i have  a big problem with apache2, won't start on my remote server: no listening sockets available, shutting down Unable to open logs. anyone can help me?
<IntuitiveNipple> pr3d4t0r: So, if files or settings for a package have changed, installing the latest release over an old means that settings, files, and so on may well be  messed up, not converted, not removed, etc
<amitprakash__> hi.. i am getting a error: libelf.h not found.
<amitprakash__> how do i fix this
<tranceparance> quick question... if  I want to enable sound output for BOTH, my HDMI and Headphone out jack... how can I do this in ubuntu 8.10?
<BigMike> hi all
<IntuitiveNipple> tranceparance: I think that requires some clever fiddling with the ALSA configuration in ~/asoundrc
<tranceparance> ah
<gpzawx> hello all
<tranceparance> hehe any tips?
<BigMike> ???should I remove my swap file its never being used and I got 2 gigs of ram
<perillux> I can't seem to type a degree sign (°) in open office..  Whenever I try to type one it shows up as an infinity sign instead.  Also I noticed the squared sign ² shows up as a less-than-or-equal-to sign.  Some other unicode characters work though.  kinda strange...  Any ideas?  Also, even if I copy a degree sign from the web and paste it it, it still shows up as an infinity sign.
<leo_rockw> hello gpzawx
<IntuitiveNipple> tranceparance: I know you can configure it to split one sound card into several virtual devices, and combine multiple devices into one virtual device. I think you need the latter
<leo_rockw> perillux: with all fonts?
<nickrud> amitprakash__, install libelf-dev
<gpzawx> hey leo ;-)
<perillux> leo_rockw: I'll try some others
<IntuitiveNipple> tranceparance: I'd say search for advanced ALSA configuration guides
<pr3d4t0r> IntuitiveNipple: Got it -- thanks.  So in theory if I have backups of my basic configuration files, then skip-over-upgrade, then try to resolve the differences... it *may* work but I may spend as much time dicking with the configuration as if I did a full backup anyway and just installed fresh, then sort the configuration out anyway.
<gpzawx> first time here...pleanty of ppl :-)
<pr3d4t0r> IntuitiveNipple: I appreciate the response.
<nickrud> BigMike, if it's not in use, just leave it be. You may actually get into it one day
<tranceparance> Thanks IntuitiveNipple
<gpzawx> is there anywhere on the net one can test out a live distro ? I found some German site but the link didn't work
<amitprakash__> nickrud, thanks
<LogicFan> since i cannot get 64bit flash alpha to run stable on FF/epiphany, would running flash 10 32bit via wrapper by the best secondary option?
<ammagendut> hi
<IntuitiveNipple> pr3d4t0r: Yes, I think you've got it... it may be quicker to so a fresh re-install side-by-side and then later figure out which of your custom settings should be brought over to the fresh installation
<ammagendut> i want to extract 7z
<nickrud> gpzawx, 'test out a live distro', what do you mean by that?
<jrib> LogicFan: that's the default
<pr3d4t0r> IntuitiveNipple: Related:  assuming that the upgrades are "clean" between versions, how well does Ubuntu installer deal with server configurations like apache2, PHP, Postfix, etc.?
<perillux> leo_rockw: other fonts work, it was on the "Times New Roman" font.  What is the default OpenOffice font?
<TechGladiator> Hey.. I am having a problem installing Ubuntu Either 8.04 or 8.10 on my new laptop I picked up today.   I have searched google left and right with no answer. I get the splash screen at bootup but after I press "Install Ubuntu" nothing happens...I have formated the HDD see if could help since it came with Vista but nothing... Any help?
<leo_rockw> perillux: I'm not sure, I barely use OO.o. If I were you I'd install the liberation fonts
<pr3d4t0r> IntuitiveNipple: This is a server upgrade -- no exotic hardware (well, not too exotic).  It's a Rackable system.  No GUI even.  Headless.
<leo_rockw> perillux: ttf-liberation
<LogicFan> jrib, flashplugin-nonfree pkg?
<jrib> LogicFan: yes
<Impy> Hi how do i identify what mother board and network adapter i have on my computer?
<nickrud> !laptop | TechGladiator try looking for your model here first, see if there's a mention of your problem
<ubottu> TechGladiator try looking for your model here first, see if there's a mention of your problem: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<IntuitiveNipple> pr3d4t0r: Well, yesterday I updated one of my servers from Gutsy to Hardy. I had a few issues with modified config files during the dist-upgrade that I had to research as they came up, and after there was a problem with postfix not able to access the sasl daemon for authentication. That needed the postfix user adding to the sasl group. After that, it *appears* to have gone ok
<CDrone``> hey
<NFischer> Impy open your pc?
<scribawf> My floppy drive isn't recognized/mounted in Intrepid  but WinXP it's OK- what do I do in this case?
<CDrone``> it turned that i dont have the wine package
<LogicFan> that installs 32bit flash 10 + nspluginwrapper + 32bitlibs?
<TechGladiator> Nickrud.. thanks.. let me checl
<CDrone``> how can i get it ?
<nickrud> Impy, sudo lshw | less
<jrib> LogicFan: yes
<Impy> Nah it's not for me NFisher it's for my friend i'm talking to him online and he uses ubuntu too
<LogicFan> jrib, do you know if its preferable to use the synaptic method or install manually?
<Impy> ahh wow thanks nickrud
<Impy> :D
<IntuitiveNipple> pr3d4t0r: Also, I had a major problem with it since it restarted the openvpn connection I was ssh-ed in through, so for a while I lost connectivity and had to resort to an out-of-band console to sort things out
<jimcooncat> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<perillux> leo_rockw: well this is for school and I have to email it to the teacher.  He wanted it in .doc which is why I used Times to make it windows friendly.  But actually he said he has OpenOffice too, so if I install the ttf-liberation will he be able to see the font?
<gpzawx> any live distros on the web..?
<leo_rockw> perillux: ttf-liberation are Free fonts with the same metrics as Times, Arial and Courier
<Slart> gpzawx: to download and burn? lots and lots
<leo_rockw> perillux: you can't reliably tell what would happen when opening your .doc in another app. You can't even reliably tell what would happen from one version of MS Office to another.
<TechGladiator> nick.. Nope..  Seems to be no problems with themmm...   A bunch of people are actually using them.. I picked up a Dell Studio 1537
<gpzawx> hi Slart, no sorry to try li ve :-)
<leo_rockw> perillux: that's why PDF is preferred in those cases.
<NFischer> gpzawx you cant use a distro on the web
<perillux> leo_rockw: ok, and what will the font names be in the list in OpenOffice, so I can find them?
<perillux> leo_rockw: ya, maybe i'll do pdf
<Slart> gpzawx: ehm.. you download and burn it to try it.. not really sure what you're looking for
<leo_rockw> perillux: Liberation Sans, Liberation Serif and Liberation Mono, IIRC
<IntuitiveNipple> gpzawx: Do you mean, a web-viewer front-end to try a live-CD in a virtual machine guest?
<gpzawx> NFischer I found this link to try a desktop live but it's not working:  http://opensource.region-stuttgart.de/test_linux_desktop.php
<Slart> gpzawx: you can skip the burning part if you run some kind of virtualization... virtualbox or something.. but that's about as close as it gets
<perillux> leo_rockw: ok thanks for your help
<leo_rockw> perillux: no problem
<gpzawx> sorry if I'm not explaining it correctly
<codeguru> has anyone tried putting ubunte on asus eepc
<jimcooncat> gpzawx: there used to be several sites that did that, but they don't last loong
<Slart> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<doc``> how do i see which processes are running in ubuntu, and how do i kill them?
<wickers> codeguru, of course, many have, entire wiki article on how to do it
<gpzawx> @jimcooncat ok thanks
<Slart> doc``: htop, top or ps to see processes.. kill, pkill to kill them
<CDrone``> Slart: heyyyyyyy
<CDrone``> hey slart
<CDrone``> slarty
<CDrone``> '<
<IntuitiveNipple> doc``: using "ps -ef", "kill -TERM <pid>", "top" and various others
<FloodBot2> CDrone``: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimcooncat> gpzawx: maybe amazon e3, you might get a free trial somewhere
<Slart> CDrone``: hey.. no luck so far?
<atom^x> codeguru,  yup running it now
<CDrone``> not any Slart :(
<gpzawx> jimcooncat..ok thanks, will try it
<jrib> LogicFan: why would anyone install manually if it's synaptic...?
<IntuitiveNipple> not a fan of logic, then? :D
<codeguru> thanks atom, and are you happy iwth it
<LogicFan> jrib, not sure i just read so many horror stories about flash on linux
<jimcooncat> gpzawx: if you're willing to pay, then linode.com
<CDrone``> i was trying to install wine , to try to run the exe , but the package turned not to be on my system , and i donno how to add or from where to get it , Slart '<
<leo_rockw> jrib: because I like the terminal xD
<Slart> CDrone``: try typing "sudo apt-get install wine" in a terminal, that will install it
<mhall119> terminal is faster to find what you're looking for
<wickers> codeguru, I rant it on my 701 for a few months.
<wickers> ran**
<gpzawx> jimcooncat thanks again will look @ linode.com
<codeguru> wickers, what was the issue
<jrib> leo_rockw: so use apt-get?
<wickers> codeguru, it served me well, did dual monitors with xrandr without a fuss, etc...
<IntuitiveNipple> gpzawx: linode is a great VM host
<leo_rockw> jrib: that's what I do
<cphillips> does anyone know a place that describes system folders in detail?
<wickers> codeguru, flash was too much for it to handle, and some other desktop tasks bogged it down quite a bit
<leo_rockw> cphillips: there's an article in Wikipedia, lemme look for it
<jrib> !fhs | cphillips
<ubottu> cphillips: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<IntuitiveNipple> cphillips: Look up the LSB (Linux Standard Base)
<Slart> !lfh
<CDrone``> i typed that Slart '< , but it told me smth like ... the wine package is not there or smth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lfh
<wickers> codeguru, but mind you, this was a 701, so celeron 700mhz proc
<gpzawx> I should probably just get a CD and play with that rather than make my life difficult like this :-)
<Slart> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 7330 kB, installed size 54492 kB
<codeguru> so would you suggest i go from xandros to ubuntu ?
<gpzawx> and I'm probably asking this stuff in the wrong channel ?
<jrib> CDrone``: did you tell slart you have no internet connection?
<codeguru> the problem is xandros is too restrictive
<CDrone``> yeah that aswell Slart '<
<CDrone``> :D
<Slart> CDrone``: oh.. no internet connection.. then I don't think that will work
<wickers> codeguru, the big thing was video playback... linux, even with all the right drivers and others, just did not fair well with video playback on heavy codecs... so I installed XP through an image called EeeXP
<CDrone``> so what should i do :(
<wickers> intel video on XP sadly is much better
<gpzawx> one last irritating question if I could: where could I get the smallest sized distro. I'm really only looking for command line for now............
<codeguru> xandros is really useless, and i personally hate windows
<TechGladiator> Can somebody give me some pointers as to why my ubuntu installation freezes right away when I press the intall ubuntu option?
<wickers> codeguru, I actually found the best linux for the EeePC was xandros with extensions
<Slart> CDrone``: well... you'll need to get that wine package from somewhere.. afaik it's only one package so you can get it at the library, friend with internet connection or whatever
<wickers> codeguru, have you unified the filesystem for extra space? added other repos?
<codeguru> how do i get the extensions, i wanted to java 6.0 and couldn't get it
<gpzawx> I have DSL but it's graphical ony
<wickers> codeguru, go to eeeuser.com
<wickers> codeguru, look at the wiki there
<codeguru> ok thank let me take a look
<wickers> codeguru, it says how to do pretty much any software tweak for your EeePC
<leo_rockw> cphillips: well, I found this: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<Scunizi>  TechGladiator do you have a newer motherboard? in the last year or so.. maybe with an intel chipset?
<CDrone``> well , goodnews , guess what Slart , am chatting from my other computer , and guess what aswell , am on the web right now :O believe it or not :D
<CDrone``> ;)
<CDrone``> :D
<Kylar> Hi, i'm having trouble while installing the Ubuntu 8.04 on a Dell Inspiron 530.
<wickers> codeguru, ubuntu runs rather well for genearl use... but it is a bit heavier than the default xandros, so it all depends on your preference and how you use the EeePC
<cphillips> leo_rockw, thanks thats what i was looking for =)
<leo_rockw> cphillips: yup, np
<Slart> CDrone``: =) then download the wine package from packages.ubuntu.com, save it on a usb stick and open it on the ubuntu machine
<codeguru> thanks wickers i have a relatively newer model, i.e. 900 mhz
<codeguru> and don't want to do much fancy things on it and for the most part xandros serves the purpose
<jimcooncat> codeguru: see ubuntu wiki for tips on running it, there are some ubuntu-based distros that add value (so I'm told, I'm still saving up for mine).
<wickers> codeguru, but they don't run at that speed unless it's specific models... mine was listed as a 900mhz celeron but it's always downclocked on the 701s
<wickers> codeguru, some of the 900 series models run at the full rate by default...
<CDrone``> Slart: thanks dear , plz dont go anywhere , will be back to u :)
<Slart> CDrone``: I'm off to bed in a couple of minutes
<pr3d4t0r> IntuitiveNipple: Awesome -- thanks for the advise.
 * pr3d4t0r begins planning a full install + backup/restore.
<millamagri> algum brasileiro que possa me dar uma ajudinha
<jrib> !br | millamagri
<ubottu> millamagri: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
 * CDrone`` cries out loud :(
<CDrone``> y r u doing this to me slart :(
<CDrone``> now a doomed :(
<Slart> CDrone``: go copy the package
<Slart> CDrone``: if you do it fast enough I'll still be here
<dkulchenko> i've just created a new disk layout for my system, with 4 primary partitions, one of which is extended with 4 logical partitions under it. fdisk returns the layout fine, but parted reports "Error: Unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition." and does not print anything. sfdisk returns OK. i can mount all partitions and read/write fine, but parted and the ubuntu installer do not even see a disklabel.
<dkulchenko> how can i fix this?
<red-lichtie> Hi, I'm having issues with Intrepid after upgrading from Hardy 8.04 LTS. My internet connection drops randomly, web fails, nslookup fails, etc (on WLAN, haven't tried eth). This thing is, I don't see anything on any of the logs that could point me in the right direct. Should I just wipe the partition and do a vanilla install ?
<CDrone``> hey Slart '<
<Slart> CDrone``: yes?
<CDrone``> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/wine
<CDrone``> which one should i pic
<CDrone``> the amd
<CDrone``> or the i380
<CDrone``> ouch
<Slart> CDrone``: are you running 64 bit ubuntu?
<Scunizi> dkulchenko: did you create these partitions with something other than the live cd?
<CDrone``> is that related to mother board ?
#ubuntu 2010-02-15
<david__HII> im having issues with screen resolution where i cannot use 1027 x 760 only 600x400 or 640x480 can somone help me out
<psycho_oreos> mortus, xubuntu is pretty lean (xfce frontend) I'm running it right now on my boxen
<blakkheim> psycho_oreos: xubuntu is almost just as bloated as regular ubuntu in my opinion, i wouldn't recommend it for an older system
<blakkheim> david__HII: what video card you have?
<karl_> hi any know of any blackberry downloads to use my blackberry as a modem?
<david__HII> let me look blakkheim
<Devrethman> david_HII: Do you have the right graphics drivers installed?
<maggs> karl_: I've heard stuff about barry
<david__HII> i dunno Devrethman
<psycho_oreos> blakkheim, not that I'm running it on older machine but I liked xfce generally
<kisuke> karl_ you should not need any thing
<maggs> but not really looked into it myself, as I don't use my blackberry as a modem
<psycho_oreos> though most of the bloat not only comes from X but from various services set to start when the system starts up anyway
<karl_> Y SHOULD I NOT NEED ANY THING
<karl_> what have you heard about barry?
<Lanlost_> damnit, suddenly my usb stick is being mounted read only
<david__HII> blakkheim:  it the Intel® 945G chipset
<kisuke> karl_ you just need to set up a mobile broad ban connection
<maggs> karl_: from my memory barry is a programme for tethering the blackberry in ubuntu for use as a modem, but the posts i remember it from are old old old
<karl_> i have tried but i cant connect to it there is no connect button
<mortus> psycho,ubottu,black,jef...You guys rock...thank you...12mg a HeII of a lot better than 681 8-)
<kisuke> karl_ right click your internet connection in the tray(upper right corner)
<karl_> kisuke yep
<mortus> ok,not last question but important one, i'll install that one one now, whats short step to get basic Network Wired,Firefox,LPD,Samba,and some basic Xwin apps on top without flooding it with Garbage???
<kisuke> karl_ select edit connections
<meowbuntu> hi i am getting this error how can i fix it i cant install anything atm $ sudo apt-get install inxi
<meowbuntu> [sudo] password for meowbuntu:
<meowbuntu> E: Type 'n' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-wine-ppa-karmic.list
<meowbuntu> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<FloodBot2> meowbuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jef91> Help! My internal hard drive is failing to mount with this message: http://pastebin.com/m6963a4cc
<karl_> kisuke yep
<maggs> kisuke: that is almost enough to make me wish my usb cable for my storm was down here so i could play with it now
<kisuke> karl_ mobile broadband tab>add
<maggs> oh well, i'll have a play another time
<meowbuntu> hi i am getting this error how can i fix it i cant install anything http://pastebin.com/d399de51
<mortus> guys, i'm about to ubuntu Heavy very soon,just need a little kick start for a Primary Research Station...Thanks Large!!!
<karl_> kisuke yep
<Lanlost_> anyone?
<Lanlost_> know why my USB stick is suddenly mounting itself as read only?
<kisuke> maggs should be able t use bluetooth
<Lanlost_> It's auto moutning.. I've been using it all day fine and then all of a sudden now I can't do anything on it
<so0ky> hello, sorry for my noobiness.  I got a cannot open output file xxxx.pkg .  What should I do to allow my server to open .pkg files?
<kisuke> karl_ try and follow the prompts
<maggs> kisuke: that would probably involve setting bluetooth up on my eee ^^
<maggs> like i say, something to play with another day
<karl_> kisuke i click apply then nothing happens?
<jay_storm> hi
<kisuke> karl_ it might take a minute
<kisuke> karl_ try clicking apply again
<karl_> do i have to change number and things like that?
<e-i-k-e> what is the .xsession-error file in my home directory?
<`mOOse`> Lanlost_, is this booting ubuntu from the usb?
<Some_Person> How can I reset the improperly unmounted flag on a non-journaled HFS+ partition from Linux without access to an OS X machine?
<mortus2> I bounced myself somehow, did anyone come back about basic Xwin,Network,LPD stuff? thanks...
<Some_Person> This flag prevents Linux from being able to write to it
<kisuke> karl_ number should be your phone number, you might need to call you provider for the other information
<kisuke> what it the full command to mount with the remove_hiberfile option?
<kisuke> maggs i see
<mortus2> psycho,you still around?
<meowbuntu> hi wine update ppa has caused an error on my comp now i cant install anything http://pastebin.com/d399de51
<hansaplast> Does somebody know how to write a message to /var/log/messages during boot?
<Lanlost_> `mOOse`, .. no..
<bazhang> meowbuntu, so edit the sources.list.d and comment out the offending repository with a # , or correct it by removing the 'n'
<so0ky> hello, sorry for my noobiness.  I got a cannot open output file xxxx.pkg .  What should I do to allow my server to open .pkg files?
<Lanlost_> This is plugging my USB stick into my computer .. im in linux.
<jrib> so0ky: umm, why do you have a .pkg?
<Lanlost_> its auto mounting as read-only. I umount it and then sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdd1 /media/USBSTICK and it mounts fine but then is read only
<so0ky> when i do this command ./steam it is trying to download hldsupdatetool_34.pkg I think, and it cannot open that output file.
<so0ky> i am not sure what to do
<jrib> so0ky: does valve not provide any documentation?
<anom01y> what is the media player of choice for Gnome / XFCE ???
<so0ky> the readme is not helpful at all
<anom01y> Amarok2 kinda sucks, Rhythmbox crashes and doesn't support libvisual
<jrib> so0ky: link?
<so0ky> i feel like the readme is outdated compared to their current system.  may i copy and paste from my server?
<anom01y> I need something that does everything
<anom01y> and not VLC cause its playlist sucks
<karl_> hi
<karl_> hi no sorrry didnt work
<jrib> !player | anom01y
<anom01y> and I don't need video
<ubottu> anom01y: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<meowbuntu> bazhang, how do i
<jrib> !who | so0ky
<ubottu> so0ky: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> so0ky: use pastebin
<anom01y> !xmms2
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<bazhang> meowbuntu, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d  edit the file, save it, then sudo apt-get update and see if that fixes it
<meowbuntu> bazhang, i added it in software sorces ppa
<so0ky> jrib:  i'm sorry I am completely new to Linux.  how exactly do I go about doing that?
<jrib> so0ky: can you just link me to what you are trying to install?
<anom01y> which player supports libvisual ?
<anom01y> (besides XMMS)
<so0ky> jrib:  one second
<duffydack> Anyone know why I would have unallocated space like this?  http://www.duffydack.karoo.net/gparted.png ...  I installed win7 on empty hd, gave it 50gig and then installed ubuntu.. what gives?
<bazhang> anom01y, why do you need libvisual? audacious replaced xmms, unless you need a streaming server or the like
<anarki2004> rhythmbox supports libvisual i believe
<meowbuntu> bazhang, fyi sources.list.d is not a file. you meant sources.list
<jrib> so0ky: there's no .pkg.  Just grab the hldsupdatetool.bin and run it
<david__HII> ok so i found out my chipset blakkheim
<teckan> i am trying to get my microphone working under my laptop dell latitude e6500. sound output is ok both from builtin speakers and headphones (i hear what expected when i do $speaker-test -Dplug:front -c2 -l5 -twav). however, i cannot record anything, either with the builtin micro or an external one.
<teckan> my alsamixer configuration is here: http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/7104/201002151266189947.png and the codec driver for this snd-hda-intel model is ok - it is indeed the IDT 92HD71B7X. any help/suggestions will be greatly appreciated :)
<anom01y> anarki2004, no it doesnt
<teckan> i am not a suse user but i'm sure your help will be valuable anyway (my $uname -a returns "Linux mhq 2.6.29.6 #3 SMP Mon Dec 7 15:01:06 CST 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9600  @ 2.80GHz")
<teckan> *ubuntu user
<teckan> :)
<anom01y> I was using but you can't get projectM in rhythmbox
<jef91> Help! My internal hard drive is failing to mount with this message: http://pastebin.com/m6963a4cc
<anarki2004> anom01y: i seem to recall just messing with libvisual in rhythmbox
<bazhang> meowbuntu, right, well edit whichever file is in there for wine
<anom01y> hmm
<BluesKaj> duffydack, well, format those unallocated partitions and expand the bordering partitions into them
<bazhang> meowbuntu, in my sources.list.d the file is somepackage-ubuntu-ppa-karmic.list
<duffydack> BluesKaj, they arent in the extended area.. "It is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions"
<BluesKaj> duffydack, the first one might some kind of windows boot
<duffydack> BluesKaj, Doesnt explain why they exist like that.. Ive not done anytihng I havent done 1000 times, installing ubuntu
<bazhang> duffydack, dual booting win7 and ubuntu karmic, fresh install of win7?
<duffydack> BluesKaj, sda1 is boot partition for win7..       yes fresh clean install, from sccratch
<duffydack> sorry I mean bazhang
<duffydack> bazhang, BluesKaj  it works ok, I`m just curious as Ive never seen a configuration like this.....
<BluesKaj> duffydack, i think you got your answer
<duffydack> lol
<pitbullthe1st> Hi all I just have a quick question.  what is the command to get the encription password from a home dir?
<piero> Who has the stupid idea of translate the Desktop folder in non-english locales? I have "Área de Trabalho" in my home. While whitespaces are not a good idea alone, with acents it looks like a hell
<duffydack> ok
<quentusrex> Anyone know why there is an issue with the 'time' command when inside an sh shell?
<live_wir> has anyone tried
<jrib> quentusrex: there isn't?
<bazhang> duffydack, iirc the installer in karmic has a hard time with the 100mb /boot partition that win7 creates; how new of an install is this? I got around it by using gparted to edit a single ntfs partition, and then the appropriate partitions for ubuntu (including separate home) with a gparted livecd then installing win7 and did not experience that issue again
<Sagaci> how much does a normal 32bit ubuntu desktop install take up
<jrib> pitbullthe1st: are you kidding?
<pitbullthe1st> no
<quentusrex> jrib, there is. I logged into a 9.10 kvm virtual server, and into an sh shell. And time is not found.
<pitbullthe1st> when you install the dir it gives you the command
<meowbuntu> bazhang, there is no sources.list.d file i am on ubuntu 9.10
<jrib> quentusrex: I don't understand your point.  What's your question?  Why are you running sh yourself?  What are you trying to accomplish?
<live_wir> Has anyone tried linuxsurvival.com?  I try running module 1 and I can't make it past table 3
<pitbullthe1st> I can get in to it when I log in but I want to reinstall
<quentusrex> jrib, I'm trying to run make test after building openldap. It has sh tests. And one of them calls time. And it can't be found.
<jrib> piero: see ~/.config/user-dirs.*
<quentusrex> jrib, So I logged into an sh shell and sure enough time isn't found. But it is found in the bash shell...
<bazhang> meowbuntu, you must have missed my last post; go to that directory and edit the file within it or remove it entirely
<piero> thanks jrib.
<jrib> quentusrex: sh points to dash by default.  dash has time here.
<duffydack> sorry, can you repeat what you said last.. my programs froze, I had to ctrl-alt-f1 and kill them, odd
<quentusrex> jrib, it doesn't have it here. I just provisioned a kvm virtual server.
<quentusrex> jrib, I have found that many packages are missing in the default virtual server install.
<meowbuntu> bazhang, http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu only in software sources app nor sources.list    weird that
<pitbullthe1st> jrib: I have an encripted home but it decrypt is linked to my user password there is a command to get the password if the dir is decrypted whitch it is
<bazhang> meowbuntu, from the error you posted, it should be in the directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<jrib> quentusrex: erm, what "default virtual server" install?
<live_wir> Can someone try linuxsurvival.com, try loading module 1, and on table 3 tell me if you see the picture?
<quentusrex> jrib, I have double checked. when logging in as a user with /bin/sh as their shell, I can't run time. Is there a way to fix this?
<quentusrex> jrib, the kvm virtual server provisioning script.
<live_wir> I don't know if it's an error on my end, or an error on the websites end
<ujjain> I am going to install Ubuntu on an empty partition, I can now perfectly boot Windows7, is there any risk?
<bazhang> ujjain, no
<jrib> quentusrex: is this from ubuntu.com?
<live_wir> ujjain:  that's how I have mine set
<quentusrex> jrib, yes.
<jrib> quentusrex: link?
<ujjain> How will I be able to select to boot Ubuntu?
<ujjain> Will Windows automatically install a boot loader?
<live_wir> on startup
<ujjain> So I can multiboot?
<Sagaci> ujjain: at bootup via grub
<Sagaci> ujjain: ya
<ujjain> Great!
<bazhang> ujjain, karmic? then grub2
<ujjain> I dont want grub to become main partition lol.
<live_wir> ubunutu installs grub2, boot manager
<Sagaci> ujjain: it's called dual booting
<ujjain> Well, grub will be fine :)
<quentusrex> jrib, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ubuntu-vm-builder.html
<pitbullthe1st> ok well thanks for the help have to go now and feed the baby ttfn
<quentusrex> jrib, it is also called a JeOS install: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/jeos-and-vmbuilder.html
<live_wir> ubunutu will be first boot priority, if you do not select windows in 5 seconds it will boot in to ubunutu automatically
<Sagaci> ujjain: lots of people dual boot to keep windows to play games and specialised applications
<jrib> quentusrex: I see.  All I can tell you is that on both my debian install and my karmic dash has "time"
<quentusrex> jrib, do you know how to 'give' dash time?
<jrib> quentusrex: how exactly are you testing?
<quentusrex> is it just a missing symlink?
<jrib> quentusrex: apparently, there's nothing to be done.  time is a shell built in
<quentusrex> jrib, 'su - mail' then 'time'
<quentusrex> jrib, I'm logged into this server as root.
<jrib> quentusrex: wait, no it's not.  It just points to /usr/bin/time.  Anyway, does that work? (with the full path)
<quentusrex> jrib, can't be accessed...
<jrib> quentusrex: does /usr/bin/time exist?
<quentusrex> nope, doesn't exist either.
<richard123> Hi, can anyone help me select the right Adobe version for ubuntu
<jrib> quentusrex: erm, are you sure this is a complete install?  I assume you don't have the "time" package installed
<richard123> http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=10&platform=unix
<bazhang> richard123, adobe version of what
<anarki2004> richard123 I think you want the *.deb
<quentusrex> jrib, it is a complete JeOS install. But like I said... there are many packages that I would consider 'core' that aren't installed by default.
<live_wir> ya, you want the deb version of adobe flash
<ujjain> My ubuntu installer does not recognize wireless usb keyboard and mouse.
<dAlfa89_> Richard123, why don't you install from the Ubuntu repos?
<richard123> I tried this one but does not run or anything?
<bazhang> richard123, flash? then install from synaptic package manager
<richard123> I mean A.Reader
<quentusrex> jrib, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh seems to be a known issue.
<bazhang> richard123, acroread?
<quentusrex> jrib, known issue that doesn't google well.
<richard123> bazhang, yes.
<ujjain> ubuntu installer does not recognize wireless usb keyboard and mouse when it enters the install, I can use the keyboard/mouse when I select the language, but not anymore when I install the language in the installation.
<bazhang> richard123, should be in medibuntu.org
<Pirate_Hunter> brasero keeps giving me errors when burning DVD disk log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/376536/ can someone tell me what is causing the error?
<richard123> Lookinf for this: Adobe Acrobat Reader
<FeedHunter> eh why
<bazhang> richard123, its called acroread
<ujjain> The Ubuntu installer does not recognize my wireless usb keyboard and mouse when it enters the actual install, I can use the keyboard/mouse when I select the language, but not anymore when I install the language in the installation.
<jrib> quentusrex: except you should have time installed by default
<richard123> here http://packages.medibuntu.org/?
<richard123> bazhang: at that link?
<quentusrex> jrib, yes. I think it should be, but JeOS install strips out everything it possibly can. Including wget and curl, and other packages too.
<kad__> hey ! i want messenger have webcam/voice other than aMSN coz it crash :( any ? thx
<jrib> quentusrex: ah that makes sense then
<richard123> bazhang: can only see fonts not whole package.
<quentusrex> thanks for the help jrib
<dexter> hi what is a good open source video editing software, i found a list of them on wikpedia but i am unsure on which one is the best.
<Sagaci> dexter: kdenlive is pretty neat
<bazhang> richard123, seems it is in canonical partner repo now, used to be on medibuntu, but only the fonts are at this point in time
<dexter> Sagaci, thanks all check it out
<magn3ts> I will paypal $5 to anyone who can make my touchpad stop working when I'm typing.
<richard123> bazhang: can point me to it?
<jrib> !synaptics | magn3ts, no charge:
<ubottu> magn3ts, no charge:: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone can help?
<live_wir> Can someone verify linuxsurvival.com works with there java?  It won't load the modules properly on mine.
<bazhang> richard123, open software sources system-->admin-->software sources, second tab over titled ;other software, click the box for canonical partner repo, then update sources, install
<Pirate_Hunter> I dont think ubuntu picks up my DVD drive properly it fails when burning, is there a way to correct this?
<Lee_Ubun> I have random logouts with ubuntu 9.10 not sure what it is. Checking the log files right after it happens, but don't know what to look for?
<magn3ts> jrib, None of those work. I think I've looked at every wiki page that talks about synaptics or a touchpad. I have a 5,1 MBP and the guide says that touchpad disabling works in 5,1 but not 5,2. I kinda dout the accuracy of that seeing as while I typed this I inadvertantly switched channels multiple times :[
<magn3ts> (for example, I have the checkbox checked in the Mouse utility pane)
<meowbuntu> can someone tell me if this link is broken atm http://www.cathbard.com/
<jrib> magn3ts: I don't see the word "macbook" anywhere on that page
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, sitting on Revolving Host...
<jrib> magn3ts: anyway, just follow the instructions for synclient, works fine on my macbook
<magn3ts> jrib, I know. The MBP page is even more specific than that page. I've attempt the resolution on that page as well
<bazhang> richard123, you find it?
<meowbuntu> Lee_Ubun, from ubuntu live cd run gparted click on a poartition adn select check. do this for all partitions and drives that should work for you.
<richard123> bazhang: thanks, trying now.
<ujjain> USB was already on Legacy Mode, but it does not recognize my mouse/keyboard in the actual install program.
<magn3ts> jrib, cole@cole-laptop:~$ synclient TouchpadOff=1 (the touchpad still works) synclient isn't working on my mbp
<meowbuntu> Lee_Ubun, make sure you boot with live cd first ok
<meowbuntu> ZykoticK9, meaning
<jrib> magn3ts: did you successfully enable shmconfig?
<timmarshall> how do i make a daul boot
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, it never opened the page - eventually failed
<magn3ts> jrib, oh goodness. I may not have rebooted. I may have hibernated last night.
<magn3ts> jrib, I will reboot shortly and try again.
<magn3ts> thank you
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, in future this site might save you the trouble of asking here http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<richard123> bazhang: thanks that worked.
<Lee_Ubun> meobuntu boot from a live CD and then run gparted and click on partition and select check? and that should fix the problem
<sysdoc> timmarshall, dual boot what?
<ujjain> Has anybody here been able to install Ubuntu with a wireless keyboard/mouse?
<tp43> timmarshall, ok, you put the cd in, partition the disk for two os, install ubuntu, and it will dual boot for you
<Lee_Ubun> meowbuntu boot from a live CD and then run gparted and click on partition and select check? and that should fix the problem
<CShadowRun> ujjain: uhh, yea?
<ujjain> CShadowRun: I see, it does not recognize my wireless mouse/keyboard.
<ujjain> It does, until the actual Ubuntu install.
<dexter> hi what is a good open source video editing software that has that will work on windows?
<ujjain> This is Ubuntu  9.10 Desktop 64-bits
<CShadowRun> ujjain: heh, weird
<AegNuddel> come on nickserv :P
<AegNuddel> oh there
<bazhang> dexter, windows software?
<dexter> bazhang,  ya something that will run on windows
<mac9416> dexter, maybe this? http://www.openmovieeditor.org/
<mac9416> dexter, should run on Windows or Linux.
<bazhang> dexter, try asking in the windows channel  ##windows
<dexter> mac9416, thanks all check it out
<dexter> mac9416, that doesn't work on windows :S
<mac9416> dexash, oh, I saw a link to an AVS video editor. No idea if that's any good.
<dexter> bazhang, ok i will
<mac9416> dexter, if you're willing to take a rather big learning curve, Blender is cross-platform and has a good video editor.
<xfact> Good morning (Asian_time)
<JayStorm> 01:58..
<live_wir> For java to work properly, all I should need is Java Plugin 6 and Runtime right? (Applications > Software Center > Java)
<JayStorm> Good morning:)
<jaypur> any driver for wireless, broadcom 802.11???
<xfact> Well, Ubuntu does not need 'defrag' or any periodical file maintenance to run file system faster, like Windows?
<live_wir> jaypur: bcm_source
<jaypur> i don't have any wi fi... can't connect
<jaypur> [hp 110-1020br
<IdleOne> !broadcom | jaypur
<ubottu> jaypur: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<JayStorm> yeah my laptop wifi card so funny
<live_wir> jaypur:  System > Administration > Synaptic Manager > bcm
<abelardo> hi
<pitbullthe1st> sorry I think I might of asked the wrong question before.  I think I should have asked how to get the encryption key for an encrypted home dir
<jaypur> live_wir, just a sec i'll go to linux at the netbook
<live_wir> jaypur: bcmwl-kernel-source to be exact
<jaypur> live_wir, go to the manager... wait...
<bazhang> pitbullthe1st, a forgotten encryption key?
<jaypur> live_wir, bcmwl-modaliases is installed
<pitbullthe1st> yes kind of
<ujjain> The RHEL isntaller does recognize my wireless USB keyboard and mouse, but the Ubuntu installer does not, what could it be?
<live_wir> jaypur: make sure you've updated the list, type bcm in search, and bcmwl-kernel-source should pull up
<live_wir> that's what you need
<pitbullthe1st> my home dir is encriped and when I installed it there was a message that said to type in this command and it would show me the password/key and I should take note of it but i did not.
<jaypur> live_wir, i can't donwload anything, i don't have internet... because it does not have the wi fi driver for linux
<Christopher_Mill> Hello...
<JayStorm> lan cabel?
<live_wir> jaypur: hook up through ethernet long enough to download it
<sirMajid> ﻿hi, how should I declare static templates?
<sirMajid> C++
<jaypur> bcm4312
<eshannon> Hello everyone! I am trying to join .wmv files what program should I use? I use avimerge for AVI files
<jaypur> i think i found it
<live_wir> that's the steps I took to get my broadcom wireless working on my hp notebook, very simple
<Pirate_Hunter> just downloaded a patch for gnomebaker but have no clue how to apply it anyone care to explain?
<jaypur> wait a sec
<jaypur> i'll make some connection
<jaypur> ...
<jaypur> wait
<kanuha> how can I get rid of the linux images in grub? I just want to keep the last two
<newfierich> hey all, I am a bit of a ubuntu (used it for years but still a newbie). I just downloaded a driver for my ethernet card, buts its a .tar.gz file. Is this save to install on ubuntu?
<xfact> Does all types of webcam supports Ubuntu? I am going to buy one so please suggest.
<ujjain> Hi, my wireless mouse/keyboard is not recgonized by Ubuntu installer, but is by RHEL installer, what could this be?
<Christopher_Mill> A small question: What would cause both 32bit and 64 bit versions of 9.10 to hang at 47% during "Scanning disks" at install?
<Lee_Ubun> meowbuntu: I did what you said, so lets see if it happens again. Or was there something I was suppose to do after that?
<bazhang> !webcam | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<histo> xfact: there is supported hardware section of the wiki.ubuntu.com
<xfact> Christopher_Mill, The easiest guess is, the disk is not all right.
<histo> Christopher_Mill: controller issue or disk issue
<Christopher_Mill> Thought that myself, xfact, until I swapped in a known good working HDD.
<xfact> histo, bazhang Thanks but I do not think all the hardwares will be available on our locality
<histo> Christopher_Mill: you can hit alt+f4 should show you some output of what the installer is doing. Then alt+f1 to get back to installer
<histo> Christopher_Mill: unless you are using the gui installer
<bazhang> xfact, perhaps not, check the list nonetheless
<histo> Christopher_Mill: you may want to try the alternate iso.
<Christopher_Mill> Funny thing is, Win7 and XP installs fine
<xfact> Christopher_Mill, yea, it' really funny
<bazhang> Christopher_Mill, sounds like either a bad burn, a corrupted iso (check the md5) or bad burn media
<Christopher_Mill> I find it amusing, at any rather.
<Christopher_Mill> Thanks for the help
<histo> bazhang: doubt its bad burn on both isos
<histo> bazhang: stopping at exactly the same point
<bazhang> histo, only one way to find out is eliminate them as a point of issue
<kanuha> Grub used to have the option to limit how many linux images it listed at boot. can't seem to find that option now. How can I change it?
<histo> kanuha: what grub are you using grub2?
<kanuha> histo, yes
<jaypur> live_wir, updating the system
<jaypur> live_wir, just to instal bcmwl-kernel-source rite???
<live_wir> jaypur:  That is correct
<live_wir> jaypur:  You must restart after it installs
<histo> kanuha: trying to find the easy way to do this
<rafael>  pode me ajudar
<histo> ls
<jaypur> live_wir, i'm updating the system
<xfact> bazhang, Well, logitech is good, when I will buy then usually they will give one 'Windows driver' CD, so my question is, Ubuntu detects the driver automatically or I have to do some changes manually?
<jaypur> live_wir, if it works i'll be a hell of happy :)
<navetz> guys I am trying to mount my external hard drive but it is not showing up when I plug it in
<jaypur> live_wir, found http://www.sysadmin.eti.br/blog/?p=116 but it's in portuguese, apreciate your help!
<navetz> when i type mount in a terminal I don't see the hard drive either
<bazhang> xfact, check the supported webcam list or the ubuntu forums
<navetz> any ideas on whats wrong?
<bazhang> xfact, it will work (ie be supported) or not, the windows drivers don't come into it
<live_wir> jaypur:  Trust me, I know the feeling :)
<xfact> bazhang, yea, on the list of supported web-cams 'Logitech support: yes and works: yes on Karmic'
<carbm2> histo, what are you trying to do with grub?
<fraddiz> hi
<mb_again> navetz: what kind of connection for the ext hard drive?
<xfact> My question is Ubuntu will automatically detects supported hardwares or then also I have to change it manually?
<histo> kanuha: looks like you need to change the howmany line
<live_wir> jaypur:  Welcome, I hope I was able to help
<kanuha> histo, ok, thanks. I went into /etc/default/grub and changed the linux recovery option, but I think that just applies to new updates.
<histo> carbm2: limit the number of kernels grub displays on boot kanuha wants to know how
<fraddiz> if i'm using terminal console in ubuntu, i know i can use cd and dir to browse various directories, but what is the command to open up the file browser window for a folder?
<bazhang> xfact, if it supported, then yes it will auto-detect
<xfact> bazhang, Thanks
<navetz> mb_again: it is a usb connection
<histo> kanuha: nvm the howmany option isn't really availible
<torasuku> I don't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst to change to boot using the rt kernel, is it placed somewhere else?
<bazhang> torasuku, karmic? grub2?
<torasuku> bazhang, yes.
<mb_again> navetz: assuming the usb port is fine (if not tested then try something else to be sure) you can sudo tail -f /var/log/messages in a term and then plug it in. if error message let me know
<fraddiz> does anyone know how to open up the default file browser window from ubuntu terminal?
<bazhang> torasuku, /msg ubottu grub2 for the wiki
<torasuku> bazhang, thank you.
<histo> kanuha: I believe you'd have to edit hte grub.cfg to add support back in i'm still checking though.
<histo> fraddiz: nautilus
<srepfler> hi, I've run the network upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and during the process the computer went off, now the computer tries to boot but eventually I get "Oneor more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted, /: waiting for ... by-uuid/code and /tmp:/: waiting for (null) and swap: waiting for UUID=code
<kanuha> histo, thx
<fraddiz> ahh thanks histo  :(
<fraddiz> :)
<srepfler> is there something I can do in order to install 9.10 withouth deleting the user directory and user
<bazhang> srepfler, have a separate home partition, or move the home to a separate partition?
<histo> kanuha: if you don't want to add in suport yourself by editing the grub.cfg you can install startupmanager.  It should be able to handle adding it.
<navetz> mb_again: I see messages, not sure if they're errors: Feb 14 20:19:11 navetz kernel: [613884.082103] sd 19:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<kanuha> histo, I'll check on it, thx
<Zane> whats ur name?
<histo> kanuha: see if it has support for grub 2
<carbm2> kanuha, What are you trying to do with grub2... I missed the original question. Are you trying to add another option in grub?
<mb_again> navetz: unfamiliar to me, I will look around, anybody else know the trick to mounting detected scsi generic?
<kanuha> carbm2, no, trying to limit the boot option choices
<yabbo> ok i dont know wtf i did but i was trying to get samba working with ubuntu 9.10 and wimdows 7 and some how i no longer have reverse DNS working on my ubuntu system although i can do nslook and have it resolve... my /etc/resolve.conf has my dns server listed and i even specified it in my ip address still nothing
<navetz> mb_again: thanks
<fraddiz> hey histo  if i'm using ssh to connect to my account on another computer, i want to transfer files between this computer and my remote computer. so i thought using nautilus to opent he file browser wouold allow me to drag and drop, but it won't let me. do you know how i can easily transfer files ?
<yabbo> fraddiz: use scp
<carbm2> haven't seen that option in grub2.... I know you can disable the recovery console...   Is it because its too long???  or confusing?
<carbm2> and you could just delete the older kernels from synaptic.
<carbm2> and rerun update-grub
<srepfler> right, so you say just copy the folder, reinstall and then put files back
<mb_again> navetz: looks like it's an ok device, just not in the automounter. Make a directory to mount it, (or use /mnt ?) and sudo mount /dev/sg2 /mnt or similar you need the sudo because it is probably root owned
<fraddiz> o ok  thanks i'll read about scp
<blakkheim> fraddiz: sftp or scp
<Lee_Ubun> I just got logged out again after I ran the live CD --> went to GParted and check the partition. Still same thing is happening. I don't know what causesing this?
<kanuha> carbm2, just too many showing. I want it to just show two linux images like it used to before.
<navetz> mb_again: I am having trouble finding the actually drive right now
<carbm2> kanuha, You'll need to delete your older kernels from synaptic then rerun "sudo update-grub".  I'm not sure and haven't read on a way to limit to just one or 2 kernels.
<navetz> mb_again: http://pastebin.org/91791 that is my dmesg log
<yabbo> ok how about this... im trying to install 9.10 on a 64bit AMD chip and when i click on english and then install ubuntu i get a screen with a bunch of colors all over flashing... almost like the video is set too high or something how can i finx that?
<kanuha> carbm2, thx, I'll try deleted the plder kernels
<histo> carbm2: grub 2 doesn't have the option
<histo> yabbo: what type of video card? and what version of hte installer are you using?
<histo> yabbo: ex: gui or alternate iso.
<carbm2> It doesn't look easy to edit /etc/grub.d/10_linux to limit to only 1 either.
<yabbo> i have tried 9.10 32 bit desktop and 64bit desktop i have an nvidia video card in it
<navetz> mb_again: thanks for the help, im gonna go watch some basketball and come back to fix this
<histo> carbm2: you can edit grub.cfg and do it
<mb_again> navetz: looks ugly. Either it is a FAT filesystem on the drive and it's sick, or linux decided to mount it at a FAT filesystem in error and got seriously confused. I see you are off, have a great afternoon
<kanuha> carbm2, should I get rid of the images and headers?
<histo> carbm2: but its not easy. but thats the only way if you still want to keep the old kernels but just limit the number displayed.
<hikenboot> anyone able to recommend any non-raid sata cards 2-4 port compatable with ubuntu and openfiler and freenas?
<histo> yabbo: is there still an option for safe graphics from the main menu on the cd?
<hikenboot> cheap is ideal
<yabbo> not sure i dont think i saw one let me try and see again
<histo> yabbo: if not on the menu it will say hit f6 for options or something like that.
<carbm2> histo, I bet a script could be put together to take care of that pretty easy though.
<yabbo> yes there was a safe mode i had to hit F4 to have it show up though didnt know that as i have never needed it before :p
<kanuha> carbm2, should I get rid of the images and headers?
<carbm2> kanuha,  I believe so.  Just keep the latest version.
<histo> yabbo: the other option is to try the alternate iso.  Has text based installer
<Lee_Ubun> 9.10 Still getting logged out, but computer is not restarting. I don't know whats causing it. What should I check for in the logs and what log file?
<torasuku> What's the command to see what kernel is running at the moment?
<carbm2> torasuku, uname -a
<carbm2> torasuku, or uname -r
<torasuku> carbm2, thank you. Gonna reboot and see if -rt is loaded by default through Grub2 now :]
<yabbo> thank you for the help
<dasen> Guys I have a question, does ubuntu update its applications as they are updated upstream?
<pitbullthe1st> join: #ubuntu
<bazhang> pitbullthe1st, you are here
<pitbullthe1st> yes
<bazhang> dasen, ie rolling release?
<nick125> dasen: Depends. Usually, unless there are security fixes, they don't update.
<pitbullthe1st> I found what I was looking for I had to install ubuntu on a VM lol
<dasen> nick125: what can u do if you wanna have the latest version of all your programs?
<kanuha> carbm2, histo removing old kernels with synaptic. will let you know what happens.
<histo> dasen: not exactly yonly bug fixes
<newfierich> hey all, I am trying to install a driver in terminal but I get errors because i don't have root access. What command do i type in?
<pitbullthe1st> is "ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase"
<histo> dasen: install updated ones your self or install ubuntu+1
<carbm2> kanuha, you'll have to run "sudo update-grub" when your done
<dasen> histo: what is ubuntu+1?
<histo> dasen: if you only need one app updated I sugest downloading the source and installing your self.
<carbm2> kanuha, You can check by typing "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg" If only two things return then your in luck.
<bazhang> dasen, Lucid
<histo> dasen: system is unstable with bleeding edge software.
<ZykoticK9> dasen, you can "probably" find most software in updated versions from the various PPAs at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Izinucs> dasen: it's the default channel for the next release
<ayam_jago> hello, im installing my ubuntu desktop to my notebook aspire 4732z
<jaypur> live_wir, =/
<dasen> ok, thanx for the explanations... I'll toy with the idea of installing the next version of ubuntu
<rachael_> im using kino to edit a video file and the output is in avi format but neither youtube or facebook like the video. is there something wrong with the codecs?
<ayam_jago> can i use it?? or maybe i need to dl the notebook version?
<jaypur> live_wir, =/ r u there??
<salvachn> ayam_jago
<salvachn> it is perfectly fine to use the desktop version
<topo> Hi, does any one knows how to get net-applet to pick the right security type for wifi??
<jaypur> live_wir, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source ????
<ayam_jago> salvachn : ok, so its doesnt matter?
<salvachn> nope.
<salvachn> there's no 'notebook version' :)
<salvachn> only a netbook remix.
<histo> dasen: its not really stable right now just FYI
<ayam_jago> how can i install my Intel GMA 4500M?
<ayam_jago> i mean netbook remix
<kanuha> carbm2, histo ok, that worked. now to reboot and make sure everything still works.
<salvachn> intel works fine out of the box in all distros
<ayam_jago> maybe its for notebook version??
<histo> ayam_jago: download the netbook remix iso and install
<jaypur> live_wir, gotta to reboot twice
<jaypur> live_wir, it's working now
<jaypur> thanks
<histo> ayam_jago: what are you trying to do exactly?
<salvachn> histo, he's got a 14" notebook. is unr recommended for that?
<ayam_jago> i have install ubuntu for desktop @ my aspire 4732z
<histo> ayam_jago: okay just install ubuntu dekstop on your notebook then.
<ayam_jago> do i must to use the netbook remix in there?
<dasen> histo: before I used ubuntu I used debian, and it was great because you'd have the repositories pointing to 'unstable' and all the software was bleeding edge, I loved it, and the system only breaked every so often. Is ubuntu lucid like that? I mean, with bleeding edge software but possibly broken?
<histo> ayam_jago: netbook remix isn't really for that just for smaller screen resources.
<ayam_jago> i have installed, but the Graphic driver is not decected
<ujjain> Does this mean 9.10 is not supported? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsKeyboard
<histo> ayam_jago: okay what type of video card do you have and what do you mean its not detected?
<ayam_jago> histo: ok thanks, but how can i install Intel GMA 4500M driver?
<histo> ayam_jago: are you having a problem with video?
<histo> ayam_jago: because the driver should be installed already
<bmatthew> ayam_jago: intel drivers should be pre-installed, if you are talking about effects, you can enable those in the appareance menu
<ZykoticK9> dasen, Lucid uses newer versions of most software then Karmic, but it's not a rolling update either - once the versions are set, that's what is included with that version (except for major flaws or security reasons)
<Craig_Dem> That's why you use ppas of programs.
<ujjain> Does this mean 9.10 is not supported? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsKeyboard Does this mean 9.10 is not supported? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsKeyboard
<histo> dasen: the only way to get hte newest versions of everything or close to it would be debian unstable
<ayam_jago> it shown monitor picture at panel menu with something yellow look like a warning (sorry for my bad english)
<histo> ujjain: your question makes no sense
<Flannel> ujjain: No
<ujjain> histo: It lists 9.04.
<ujjain> But my Ubuntu 9.10 does not recognize the mouse/keyboard
<ujjain> and I have the Ex110
<Flannel> ujjain: It means that no one's tested that keyboard with 9.10 (or at least, no one whos commented on that page)
<histo> ujjain: the wiki just hasn't been updated
<topo>  Hi, does any one knows how to get net-applet to pick the right security type for wifi?? WPA, WPA2 WEP whatever oon 9.10
<ujjain> Hmm,, should I use an old version of Ubuntu?
<histo> ujjain: you may want to search the forums for you keyboard model number
<ujjain> legacy USB mode is enabled, but STILL it does not work.
<Flannel> ujjain: No, 9.10 will likely work
<ujjain> I did that.
<adifire> anyone knows rdflib in python?
<ZykoticK9> topo, i don't think that's something the nm can figure out - you have to specifically tell it what type of encryption you are using.
<histo> ujjain: does the keyboard work in the bios or other os?
<ujjain> Yes
<ujjain> It works in Windows7, it works in BIOS, it works before the actual Ubuntu installation software
<megadeadmaker_> Hi, how can i change the port to connect to Efnet on XChat
<ujjain> So, the basic menu
<histo> ujjain: okay is it possible that the system is hung and your keyboard and mouse work?
<ujjain> No, I tried 4 times
<ujjain> .with reboots in between
<darolu> ujjain: I'm pretty sure your keyboard will work, probably not all its keys (i.e. if it is a multimedia keyboard) but you should be able to type just fine.
<ujjain> no key worked.
<ujjain> and mouse did not work either.
<histo> ujjain: if you plug in another keyboard does that one work?
<ujjain> I have no other keyboard
<histo> ujjain: okay then how are you sure that the system is not locked up at the login screen?
<ujjain> I can choose 5 options, install, 'just try', and that works, but when I click install and it loads, it does not work.
<topo> ZykoticK9: what if Im doing different logins in various networks and I dont know the security protocols, Hotels, cyber cafés etc
<ujjain> there is no login screen in installer :)
 * histo screams!
<ujjain> when the first page of installer comes, mouse and keyboard do not respond.
<ZykoticK9> topo, you could try them all?
<histo> ujjain: Maybe the installer hung. Try hitting ctrl+alt+f1
<ujjain> I rebooted 4 times
<histo> I give
<ujjain> and started ubuntu installer again
<ujjain> same issue 4 times
<histo> ujjain: its possible that the installer is hanging at the same point everytime and your keyboard and mouse are just fine.
<rahduke> can i use a 64gig SDcard as OS harddrive?
<ujjain> histo: Hmm,,
<ujjain> it could be.
<ujjain> how do I test?
<histo> ujjain: thats what i've been trying to tell you.
<ujjain> histo: I am sorry, my English is not great. ctrl+alt+f1 will test
<rahduke> my HDD just died and im looking at SSD's but they are crazy expensive, why cant I just use a 64gig SD card as my ubuntu OS HD?
<topo> ZykoticK9: theres 6 different protocols login in would take for ever. It's this just a linux thing???
<histo> ujjain: Try switching to a tty with ctrl+alt+f1 when it hangs if that doesn't work.  Then boot in the just try mode and double click the installer on the desktop see what happens.
<ujjain> ok :)
<marc__> ujjain, you install from a home-made CD? if so have you tried to burn another, maybe it's corrupted, happen to me once and the install froze everytime.
<cornwall> Hi, the Linux metapackage has the 2.6.31-17 kernel installed, but the most recent one I see in the repos is 2.6.31-19. Any reason?
<ujjain> I will try that too
<ZykoticK9> topo, ? i don't know for sure - i'd guess you have to specify the encryption on other OSs as well though.
<histo> ujjain: I would also check the media as marc__ has suggested. Worst case scenario you can use the alternate iso.
<rahduke> is there a way to move the C: drive folder of Wine to a seperate HDD when you install it?
<ujjain> I will try this: ctrl+alt+f1 , burn ubuntu dvd again, reconnect keyboard/mouse usb hub, start from 'try ubuntu' and click install ubuntu from desktop.
<ujjain> 4 things.
<rahduke> anyone know where a guy can find a dead cheap SSD that is at least 30gig
<histo> cornwall: my server is running .19 right now.
<topo> ZykoticK9: how do you login when on the road
<histo> rahduke: google
<ujjain> back in 3min!
<rahduke> Can i specify the location of my Virtualbox OS's? put the .vdi's on a seperate drive?
<cornwall> histo, does updating the linux kernel depend on pulseaudio? I'm running my own version
<cornwall> histo, I just found out that linux is being held back
<ZykoticK9> topo, typically when I have my netbook and am using another wireless connection - they tell you what encryption to use.
<histo> cornwall: whats holding it back?
<rahduke> i have lots of questions
<cornwall> histo, d'oh! I'm stupid. Yep, pulseaudio-modules-jack is holding back the kernel
<ZykoticK9> !google > histo
<ubottu> histo, please see my private message
<marc__> rahduke, yes
<cornwall> histo, sorry to bother ;)
<histo> ZykoticK9: no my answer was appropriate
<rahduke> marc__: what about Wine? Can i specify a place to put "drive C:"
<histo> ZykoticK9: he was off topic and told him to search google for the card.
<ZykoticK9> histo, i agree his question was OT but don't tell people to google it's rather rude
<histo> ZykoticK9: if you want to answer where he can get a cheap ssd in here thats fine.
<histo> !ot | rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<marc__> rahduke, dunno, I don't use wine, I have a VM for Windows XP (headless) and run my apps using the seamlessrdp tool
<histo> ZykoticK9: I gave him my opinion
<amadeus> hello I'm using Ubuntu version 9.10 and I want to add this line to /lib/udev/rules.d file, but its a directory KERNEL=="rtc0", GROUP="audio" how can I
<histo> ZykoticK9: and answered his question
<ZykoticK9> histo, i would have been fine with you (doing what you just did) and sending him the !ot - but <person google> is not acceptable behaviour in this channel
<histo> omg
<rahduke> do you guys think that 32GB is large enough to house my 9.10 install once i put all the bells and whistles on it? I just want to use a 32gig SSD to house the OS and use my 2TB drive as storage for all my media, Virtual OS's and WINE... does that sound feesible?
<lein> telling someone to goolge isn't as bad as in the old days when ppl where told to RTFM
<zcat[1]> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<zcat[1]> hehe..
<amadeus> The file is gone its just a directory now with files inside of it, which file should I add KERNEL=="rtc0", GROUP="audio" to?
<histo> rahduke: 32gb is pleanty large enough
<magn3ts> jrib, turns out, gpointing-device-settings will work beautifully even without enabling shmconfig!
<sarthor> Hi how can i redirect 192.168.0.0/24 to 192.168.1.1:8080,
<magn3ts> jrib, this is way better than the builtin gnome mouse pref panel.
<histo> sarthor: do you have a router?
<rahduke> histo: what do you think the is the smallest SSD i can get away with? keep in mind, i plan on using this thing forever....
<marc__> rahduke, yes 32gb is enough
<histo> rahduke: is it a full desktop system?
<magn3ts> oh sweet joy. I've never been so less upset
<rahduke> histo: yea, its my main box, its got a 2tb drive for storage but i just want to run the OS off SSD
<Izinucs> sarthor: you want to direct 256 addresses to one port on one address? Why?
<sarthor> histo, yes , linux oruter ubuntu-server installed. Izinucs yes.
<rahduke> histo: bear in mind that i will be using this lil SSD for as long as possible, eventually even Ubuntu gets really large after many upgrades
<sarthor> Izinucs, there is index.html page, i wanna show them.
<histo> rahduke: well lets put it this way my laptop with a bunch of kernels installed right now is using 5.2G for root
<Izinucs> sarthor: so these people are outside your lan?
<rahduke> histo: how many ubuntu revisions have u gone thru?
<histo> rahduke: you also need a little bit of space for swap
<Gla> who here is in charge of the #ubuntu community?
<sarthor> Izinucs, yes. but i wannt to show them to pay and get internet
<marc__> rahduke, just move your /home to another HD and you'll never have to worry
<histo> rahduke: and virtual box and all my apps are on here.
<rahduke> histo: yea, the swap should be double my memory which is 4gb so figure on a 32gb ssd i will have 26gb of space
<newfierich> hello all. Network manager is not showing any wireless networks. Does anyone have any ideas? I do have the newest version of my driver installed and everything works fine when i boot windows. I never had problems connecting to the internet will running ubuntu 9.04 or 8. For some reason 9.10 does not pick up any networks... any thoughts?
<Boots32M> havin a problem everyone http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8827493
<Boots32M> got any ideas
<rahduke> marc__: im always hesitant about moving my home folder, i tried it once and everything got screwed up
<Gla> who here is in charge of the #ubuntu community?
<rahduke> Gla: I am
<marc__> rahduke, I know what you mean, I don't move my home folder anymore but move all subdirectory to my storage unit (images, video, desktop, etc.)
<histo> rahduke: swap deosn't always have to be double
<rahduke> newfierich: what kind of setup are u using? laptop? card? etc
<marc__> rahduke, and I make sure to save stuff in a subfolder of /home
<histo> rahduke: you could probably keep your /home on a different box but I don't know if thats recomended.
<rahduke> marc__: yea man im nervous about moving home
<Izinucs> sarthor: then in the router you'll have to forward port 80 to 8080 on the different subnet.. the addresses you give though are all internal IP's.. so you must have a machine working as your router on one subnet and supplying internet to the remaining part of the lan on a different subnet.
<histo> rahduke: put your /home on the storage drive and just have / on the ssd
<histo> !seperatehome | rahduke
<histo> !home | rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<newfierich> rahduke: dell latitude 830, card NetXtreme BCM5755M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<rahduke> ubottu: you are the man....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sarthor> Izinucs, , Virtual lan will work?
<ujjain> It did not work.
<histo> rahduke: my server is only using 1g for / the rest is all storage
<rahduke> newfierich: are you tring to connect via wifi?
<newfierich> rahduke: yes
<rahduke> histo: you must have a fresh install
<ujjain> ctrl+alt+f1 did not respond, reconnecting keyboard/mouse did not work, try ubuntu did not have working mouse/keyboard either.
<histo> rahduke: no
<rahduke> newfierich: are you trying to connect to using WPA?
<histo> rahduke: thats my server my laptop is 4.5g for / on my laptop with all the garbage i have installed
<Izinucs> sarthor: probably not.. virtual lan can have the same subnet on the different sections.. and is designed so traffic on one won't interfear or cross over to the other..
<newfierich> rahduke: wpa? I am connecting through a router
<Izinucs> sarthor: so do these people come in to your network on a public IP? if so you might get away with something like dyndns.com
<rahduke> histo: well im gunna give it a shot, I'll try it for a week or 2 and if it works well I'll stick with it... if not return the SSD and get a 1.5tb drive for the same price lol
<histo> rahduke: you could go really small if you wanted and just put your /home on the network drive. is all i'm saying.
<rahduke> newfierich: what kind of security is on your router?
<histo> rahduke: what kind of ssd are you going to be using and is there a reason your going ssd?
<newfierich> rahduke: wep 128
<ujjain> histo: ctrl+alt+f1 did not respond, reconnecting keyboard/mouse did not work, try ubuntu did not have working mouse/keyboard either.
<newfierich> rahduke: but it doesn't pick up any networks at all.
<marc__> ujjain, I really feel it's your cd that is corrupted, I think you have an option in the menu to check the media?
<histo> ujjain: hrm... did try ubuntu boot all the way to the desktop
<ujjain> histo: Yes, it booted all the way.
<histo> ujjain: ^^^^^^^^^^^^marc
<ujjain> But it gave a text window with a few errors for a few seconds.
<ujjain> marc__: I will burn a new iso on a new disk.
<rahduke> newfierich: I don't think I can help you, I had issues with a new HTPC i built connecting to WPA router... its a bug in Ubuntu... your problem sounds unrelated.
<marc__> ujjain, was the error something like  "unable to enumerate usb..."
<ujjain> Uhhh, it was full-screen, about 3 errors, I can hardly remember.
<rahduke> newfierich: if you can tell me what kind of wireless card you have I maybe able to help you further
<histo> rahduke: you can use a memory card as your hd if you want they have adapters.
<newfierich> rahduke:NetXtreme BCM5755M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<marc__> ujjain, then check the media with the option in the menu, it will tell you if it's broken... but it might be faster to download a new iso and burn it again if you have high-speed internet :P
<mjbrooks> odd... glxinfo | grep direct shows "direct rendering: Yes" but I can't enable compositing in KDE4 ://
<histo> rahduke: compact flash with adapter is the way to go if price is the issue
<ujjain> Yes, I will download a new iso :)
<flacom> hi all.. how can Icopy the permission of onle file to another?
<ujjain> currently downloading 3 iso's at once, so might take up to 5 min.
<darolu> mjbrooks: try with compiz-check: http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<darolu> flacom: do "ls -l" and see the permissions of the file you want to copy permissions from; then change permissions with chmod to whatever file or files you want
<marc__> Good night all
<aj_> if i forgot my password do i have to reinstall?
<newfierich> rahduke: I just found someone with the same exact issue(same card). no solution yet though :S Guess i will have to go back to ubuntu 9.04 :<
<socratesthekid> hey everyone
<darolu> !paermissions > flacom
<darolu> !permissions > flacom
<ubottu> flacom, please see my private message
<lein> aj_: did you forget your user pass?? do you remember your root pass?
<darolu> aj_: are you the only user?
<rahduke> newfierich: yea i hate to admit it but 9.10 has many bugs with wireless, i just about tore my hair out last week trying to get this box to connect to a WPA router, I finally plugged in a really old USB wifi card and for watever reason it helps the onboard card connect to a WPA2 wifi router
<mjbrooks> darolu, compiz-check gives the thumbs up
<pippin418> is anyone else's volume extremely low, even at max?
<pippin418> rahduke: 9.10 sucks. I just updated, then I downgraded.
<darolu> mjbrooks: what do you get when running compiz --replace?
<renegaid> how do you create a software raid 0?
<renegaid> seems like nothing is simple when it comes to linux
<mjbrooks> darolu, I'm not using compiz... it's KDE4;s own effects I'm working on
<histo> flacom: the -p switch of copy will presserve permissions
<switchgirl> hi i have a AlcatelK OT-708/7ISK and want to sync with ubuntu karmic
<darolu> pippin418: sometimes is the sound card and its driver; but you can check all your volume controls with "alsamixer"
<mrwizeguy1983> is there a good room to go to to find help with a wireless problem?
<histo> renegaid: simple compaired to?
<mrwizeguy1983> it's probably something stupid, i just haven't had to deal with many wireless issues lately
<meowbuntu> hi i am wanting to know how i can set up remote desktop between me and my friend at his place so far i have gotten this far http://imagebin.org/84846   does that mean i cannot do it.
<pippin418> darolu: gain at 0. mucho grande better.
<renegaid> you know
<PeterT> Don't type /who #ubuntu
<socratesthekid> so hows everyone doing?
<ujjain> qluite alright.
<mrwizeguy1983> pippin418, renegaid PeterT does anyone know where i should go to ask for help with wireless drivers on ubuntu?
<renegaid> all I could fine on  raid 0 is a long list of steps
<Boots32M> I'm having network problems that are really frustrating... I can download some things, can't download others, trcrt and ping to Yahoo and Google... Y&G load good, but some sites don't load well.... My windows system on the same router has no problems, even plugged my wireless into my router and had the same problems wired as wireless.
<PeterT> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<darolu> mjbrooks: you an try in #kubuntu, I don't know how KDE4's compositing works
<PeterT> !wireless > mrwizeguy1983
<ubottu> mrwizeguy1983, please see my private message
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: wireless drivers? what distro are you using? 9.10, 9.04, etc.
<Gla> hey ubottu, are you apart of the offical Ubuntu Community magament for IRC?
<mjbrooks> thanks darolu
<socratesthekid> yeah, i was wondering about wireless drivers myself... just installed ubuntu for the first time today
<rahduke> meowbuntu: i can help you man
<darolu> Gla: ubottu is not likely to reply, she is a bot
<Gla> ah okay
<mrwizeguy1983> pippin418, i'm using 9.10 on a sony vaio vpcf115fm
<Gla> well, could someone point me to whoever runs this channel?
<Dr_Willis> renegaid:  raid is a complex 'thing'  - I dont bother with it any more. I dont need the features
<rahduke> meowbuntu: you 1st need to make sure port 5900 is open on the remote computer
<renegaid> just created a software raid in windows took two clicks.
<meowbuntu> cool Ranakah
<mrwizeguy1983> i have just corrected my video driver issue, but even after using ndiswrapper for the wifi card it does not show up on nm-applet
<renegaid> there is nothing complex  about raid
<Dr_Willis> renegaid:  and it let you select ONE kind of raid...
<mrwizeguy1983> any ideas pippin418 ?
<Dr_Willis> renegaid:  windows removed a large # of options for you
<psycho_oreos> mrwizeguy1983, pastebin your lspci -nnk output
<meowbuntu> meaning my friends comp at his place
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: You are basically the Mod here right?
<Dr_Willis> renegaid:  so do what you want
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: alright... i haven't used 9.10 (i just downgraded...) but goto system > preferences > restricted drivers
<histo> renegaid: I beleieve you may need to use the alternate iso
<meowbuntu> rahduke, can you pm me
<renegaid> one? it had stripping mirroring
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  Nope. I just dont have a life. Ops live in #ubuntu-ops
<darolu> Gla: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines you'll find info and useful links there
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: or is it system > administration > restricted drivers
<Dr_Willis> renegaid:  good for it then. Have fun. If you have a ubuntu support question please ask it.
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: lol, well user GLA needs to speak with one of the Wizards
<mrwizeguy1983> it's hardware drivers under 9.10 pippin418
<renegaid> I wanted to create a software raid 0 to install ubuntu
<mrwizeguy1983> i'm loading it
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: right.... do you see your card listed?
<Dr_Willis> renegaid:  you followed.read the !raid wiki/links guides then?
<mrwizeguy1983> the only thing i'm seeing is my nvidia card on that
<Dr_Willis> For a raid setup I belive one has to use teh alternative nstaller cd. I may be wrong. I dont mess with raid any more (not in the last year+)
<renegaid> the guides are old. so you are saying I need to follow all those steps to get raid?
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: what exactly is your problem with the card?
<Dr_Willis> renegaid:  check the forums perhaps see if thers updated guides.
<histo> renegaid: and you can do so fromt he installer
 * AK__47 slaps dmb__ around a bit with a large trout
<mrwizeguy1983> pippin418, it's not showing up at all on the network manager, as if i hadn't installed anything
<Dr_Willis> ive found raid more problems then its worth. Unless you got a good raid controller card.
 * AK__47 slaps CrashOverride around a bit with a large trout
 * AK__47 slaps CrashOverride around a bit with a large trout
<histo> renegaid: I don't think the gui installer has the option but I haven't messed with raid in a long time either.
 * AK__47 slaps CrashOverride around a bit with a large trout
<FloodBot2> AK__47: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: is the adapter/card on? (like a switch)
<renegaid> I can get it done if I use bios raid. think I'll just stick with that
<mrwizeguy1983> yes, it works fine on windows 7 pippin418
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: alright... what is your card (atheros? intel?)
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen people argue that software raid is not a 'good' idea. but  thats what i hear. so no proof one wya or the other.
<histo> renegaid: you can also do it with the installer but you aren't listening
<histo> !who | renegaid
<ubottu> renegaid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mrwizeguy1983> pippin418, it's atheros, the driver shows up as netathrx (the windows driver via ndiswrapper)
<mrwizeguy1983> pippin418, is there a pastebin like thing for screenshots?
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: just upload it to like tinypic.com and paste the link.
<socratesthekid> so if i ask some noob questions, am I going to piss people off in here?
<histo> !ask | socratesthekid
<ubottu> socratesthekid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<renegaid> the installer has no options to create raid disk and I am not bothering with the alt cd. the instructions on the wiki is too long for software raid but bios raid works out the box so I will use that instead
<histo> socratesthekid: and no everyone is very helpfull here
<mrwizeguy1983> http://tinypic.com/r/2zyl9qh/6   pippin418
<histo> renegaid: k.  You use text based for windows install just like the alternate iso does but to each his own.
<slyco> mrwizeguy1983: alfa usb works great with 9.10
<TheNerdTv> Scream: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAhAhAHAAHAHAHAHA
<TheNerdTv> Scream: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAhAhAHAAHAHAHAHA
<TheNerdTv> Scream: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAhAhAHAAHAHAHAHA
<TheNerdTv> Scream: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAhAhAHAAHAHAHAHA
<TheNerdTv> Scream: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAhAhAHAAHAHAHAHA
<FloodBot2> TheNerdTv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> wow there out in full force tonight.
<mrwizeguy1983> pippin418, did you get the link before the huge flood?
<rahduke> mrwizeguy1983: what are you trying to do?
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: yeah
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: one sec
<mrwizeguy1983> rahduke, just trying to get wireless working on the new laptop, just installed ubuntu about 20 minutes ago
<abelardo> looking for helpo with SQL
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: how are you connect now
<histo> mrwizeguy1983: what type of wireless card
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: connected.
<mrwizeguy1983> pippin418, using ethernet atm
<renegaid> from the instructions see on the wiki that is too many steps. I just created a raid array in the bios and ubuntu sees it as one disk so I'll use that instead
<mrwizeguy1983> histo, it's the b/g/n wireless atheros that comes in the vaio vpcf115fm
<Dr_Willis> renegaid:  problem solved then.. have a nice day.
<Dr_Willis> 'too many steps' oh noes :)
<renegaid> sorry I don't have all the time in the world
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: alright. so. just to make sure, ubuntu doesn't support your driver...
<histo> mrwizeguy1983: I thought the atheros chipsets worked otu of the box.
<newfierich> hey is there a place where i can download older versions of ubuntu?
<pippin418> newfierich: yeah search for your distro and download on google
<Dr_Willis> newfierich:  the ubuntu iso  sites have links to all the old versions last i looked
<socratesthekid> so i just installed ubuntu 9.1 on a fujitsu lifebook p1510d and have been unable to get the wireless card to work. I tried the lspci thing on the website, and i dont think it pulled up at all
<pippin418> newfierich: (that's how i hot 9.04)
<mrwizeguy1983> pippin418, i thought it would, i didn't see anything on the net, i searched for problems before installing ubuntu on this one
<histo> newfierich: ubuntu.com  click on the mirrors you can see all the older supported versions there
<mrwizeguy1983> histo, same as i said to pippin, i thought it was supposed to but it's not working at all
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: alright. so it didn't work before the windows drivers.
<duckwars> when I ssh -X into my ubuntu computer, my computer doesn't type what I want it to.
<mrwizeguy1983> pippin418, no, at no point has it shown up in the network manager that i could search for wireless networks
<Boots32M> socrates do you see the icon at the top right of your screen that looks like a cell signal indicator
<rahduke> duckwars: wat do you mean?
<duckwars> rahduke: I mean I type "w" and it shows "="
<histo> newfierich: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: alright... whats the actual name of the chipset?
<mrwizeguy1983> here's the messed up part pippin418 i thought that the bluetooth was part of the wireless device on this laptop, but the bluetooth worked out of box and the wireless isn't
<duckwars> rahduke: I mean I'm connecting to the server, and then I open firefox through x windows, and then i try to type in a url and it comes upw ith different letters
<mrwizeguy1983> pippin418, i have the specs on a pdf, let me find it and tell you, one moment
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: k
<socratesthekid> Boots32M yes, I see it, but wireless doesn't even come up as an option. Wired and currently mobile are my only choices
<histo> mrwizeguy1983: lshw or lspci would tell you some more info as well.
<histo> mrwizeguy1983: and cards like the broadcom chipset would show up in restricted drivers manager.
<rahduke> duckwars: i was having same issue, its some kinda weird bug but after disconnecting and reconnecting a few times it started working.... try making sure the remote computer has CAPSlock off... i dunno if actually helped but wen i took off caps it worked for watever reason
<histo> mrwizeguy1983: but you need an alternate net connection to install the driver.
<duckwars> rahduke: my remote computer has no keyboard hooked up to it
<duckwars> \
<Boots32M> click on the cell signal indicator.... what do you see?
<[1]saml> hey, which tool can I use to extract left or right track of wav file as mono wav?
<nitor> exit
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: yeah use  sudo lshw | grep product
<Boots32M> <<<< not an expert but I just installed 9.1 Netbookremix myself
<rahduke> duckwars: lol, its very strange... I'm not sure how it got fixed for me
<Dr_Willis> [1]saml:  done that with audacity in the past i recall.
<Out_Cold> congrats Boots32M ;)
<duckwars> rahduke: well I've only done this 2 times now, so I'm going to try logging off and on a couple times
<socratesthekid> wired network disconnected mobile broadband verizon connection
<Boots32M> I'm on the net, but its like surfin through molassas...
<mrwizeguy1983> ar2985 marvell atheros pippin418
<socratesthekid> i should have an atheros chip in my little guy... i'm assuming i need to download the drivers?
<duckwars> rahduke: HA, got on a 3 time now it works
<Boots32M> Oh you have verizon account for internet?
<duckwars> rahduke: go figure
<socratesthekid> lets say yes to make things simple?
<rahduke> duckwars: how weird is that man, its really inexplicable
<rahduke> duckwars: same thing happens over remotedesktop as well
<Boots32M> thats just it I didn't have to download anything.... it just worked for me... but I have a averatec 1000 series netbook
<duckwars> rahduke;I shall keep that in mind
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, i found a pvc.sh script that encodes to mpeg4-avi. It uses mencoder and was about 3 times faster than the winff
<Boots32M> are you sure you have a wifi card in your laptop???
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: hmm... it's not in hardware/restricted drivers... windows driver doesn't work... and you're using 9.10?
<Blue1> !ie8
<mrwizeguy1983> pippin418, http://pastebin.com/m3ffce31c  is what you said to do
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  winff is just a front end.  the script is proberly using differnt options. or winff was using ffmpeg
<mrwizeguy1983> yes, 9.10
<Boots32M> you may only have the verizon cell internet...
<socratesthekid> yes, its a fujitsu netbook/tablet
<mrwizeguy1983> and ran all updates
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, yea the winff is using ffmpeg for sure..
<socratesthekid> so i did download 9.1 and not the netbook remix
<Boots32M> Oh good thing to do is look on the fujitsu site and see if they have i386 drivers for your machine
<Out_Cold> great script though
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  so with the next/different version of ffmpeg it may be faster then the script :) hard to tell
<Boots32M> or linux drivers or... maybe they actually say ubuntu drivers
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  i gues theres some variants of mencoder/ffmpeg that can use  the nvidia video card GPU's to do encoding work also - Not seen that trick yet however.
<Out_Cold> i could see that happening.. using gpu cores for multi-threading is getting more and more common
<Boots32M> averatec has an area for drivers for netbooks on linux but.... not for mine:(
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: hmm... it's not in hardware/restricted drivers... windows driver doesn't work... and you're using 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> video encoding is such a.. 'interesting' topic
<emmanuel> hola necesito ayuda con algo
<jaypur> intel 945 gme  driver for ubuntu, does any1 know???
<michal_> anyone know how to make a simple scriP?
<Dr_Willis> !intel | jaypur
<ubottu> jaypur: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<mrwizeguy1983> pippin418, that's all correct
<socratesthekid> i'm 90% sure its an atheros chipset, can i just dl the driver from ubuntu?
<jaypur> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  2 lines --> #!/bin/bash       echo 'hello world'
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  chmod +x te script , ./thescript
<Out_Cold> michael_, start off with #!/bin/bash  some commands below
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: that's weird. i don't find anything on google. i'm sure you've restarted right?
<mrwizeguy1983> pippin418, when i installed that windows driver on ndisgtk it said can not tell if device is present or something very similar to that
<Dr_Willis> !abs | michal_
<ubottu> michal_: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: it's plugged in right....
<mrwizeguy1983> restarted several times pippin418 but maybe i should restart without the windows driver installed and see if the updates might make it work?
<mrwizeguy1983> pippin418, it's built in lol but good call
<michal_> Dr_Willis: i have to to commands $sudo modprobe psmouse and $sudo modprobe -r psmouse..i want to incorporate them into one launcher
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: yeah but sometimes i switched mine and it wasnt plugged in the first time... you installed all of the updates right?
<mrwizeguy1983> yes, but can surely check again
<Boots32M> when you actually get your internet working you may run into this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8827493
<Boots32M> thats where I'm at right now
<mrwizeguy1983> checked twice pippin418 but i'm paranoid too, so i'll check again
<Out_Cold> michael_, use 2 lines, 1 command on each
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  so make the script with more then 1 command after the #!/bin/bash
<mrwizeguy1983> pippin418, just did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade with no results
<mrwizeguy1983> fully updated
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: you installed all of the updates? System > Administration > Update Manager
<michal_> Dr_Willis: so will it run one or the other command depanding if the other was already ran?
<mrwizeguy1983> pippin418, yes, did that as well, though update and upgrade is same thing
<pippin418> mrwizeguy1983: hold on. i need to replace my battery. running critically low.
<michal_> Dr_Willis: its so i turn my touchpad off
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  it goes down the list running one after the others unless you script it to do otherwise
<mrwizeguy1983> oh, ok, thanks for trying so much pippin418
<mrwizeguy1983> i'm going to reboot pippin418 and probably be back, going to see if rebooting again helps
<michal_> Dr_Willis: how would i script it run the 'on' command if mouse is off and 'off' command if mouse is on?
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  no idea how you can even tell IF its on or off.,
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  make 2 scripts  and run what one you want I guess is one way
<Out_Cold> michael_,... nvm the Dr beat me to it
<Dr_Willis> i got an on/off button on my laptop for my touchpad
<michal_> Dr_Willis: i do too but it doesnt respond in 9.1
<michal_> Dr_Willis: i've been trying to figure it out for a while
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  you could proberly do a more compelx scrit that would load the module if its not loaded.. and unload it if it IS loaded.
<Out_Cold> michael_, here is a link to a bash script..
<Out_Cold> http://bash.pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=f4480d948
<Boots32M> anyone got any ideas on how to solve the swiss cheeze surfin problem in ubuntu 9.1 netbook remix????
<michal_> Dr_Willis: found this 'sudo modprobe -r psmouse' which removes the module
<Dr_Willis> parse the output of  lsmod | grep pattern      some how
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  yes.. that removes it.. so readding it in the same script wont do much good.
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  make 2 scripts or learn some bash scripting  i guess
<archboxman> Boots32M: you talking about signal gain signal drop???
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  or make it ask in a dialog what to do. :)
<Out_Cold> can use qt to make a gui window
<Boots32M> well I'm surfin for sure, but some sites just don't come up...
<socratesthekid> so for my stupid question... when i download the driver from fujitsu, what do i do with it?
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  or check the forums theres proberly allreadya tool to do it
<Boots32M> I can tracrt to google and yahoo but can't download all of opera
<michal_> Out_Cold: whats theat bash script for?
<mikelifeguard> Is there a tool that can quickly count how many lines there are in a text file (or all the text files specified by a shell glob)?
<michal_> Dr_Willis: been trying to find it
<Out_Cold> michal_, converting movies
<Boots32M> only the initial file... then when ubuntu tries to get the last three packages, it can't.
<archboxman> Boots32M: sorry use firefox I trust it
<michal_> Out_Cold: i see that.. why give it to me?
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  i would just make 2 scripts and have 2 icons that lanch one for pad-on and pad-off
<Boots32M> I'm using firefox
<Out_Cold> to show you what a script looks like
<michal_> Dr_Willis: got that..was trying to map it to sigle key
<Boots32M> I tried to download opera because someone was having the same problem I was and they said downloading opera fixed it...
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  then you need to learn some more advanced bash then.
<archboxman> Boots32M: bad site had that issue the other day with a torrent... :)
<michal_> Out_Cold: i see..thank you..i guess ill just have ot learn some
<michal_> :) thanks to both of you
<Boots32M> Oh I get hung up on some of the most odd sites...
<Dr_Willis> michal_:  make the script use lsmod to see what modules are loaded.. if that module is loaded.. unload it.. if its not loaded.. then load it.
<Boots32M> even when I'm pushing around in ubuntuforums.org three or for clicks in and it slows and stops... its just wierd
<socratesthekid> i've found the drivers, and its asking me if i want to just open it with the archive manager, or save the file... suggestions?
<Out_Cold> michal_, you may also find it easier to map your on/off switch to do that.. (without scripting)
<archboxman> Boots32M: you kill cookies
<woodyjlw> I like the looks of 10.04 :)  it fixed my suspend and wake on my laptop that was broke with 9.04 and 9.10
<Boots32M> also the software center doesn't download anything at all...
<Boots32M> Oh kill cookies... that'll do something?? I'll try it
<archboxman> Boots32M: bad install or up date
<archboxman> Boots32M: take that back bad install or update
<michal_> Out_Cold: haven't been able to find a way to map a that key...
<Boots32M> the rest of the OS is smooth... just when I reach out into the cloud I get caught up like a fly on flypaper
<archboxman> Boots32M: check your dmesg for errors when booting???
<Boots32M> love the startup speed and esp the shut down speed
<Boots32M> How do I do that?
<Boots32M> <<<<< nooooob:)
<woodyjlw> how could I test my fps for my video in ubuntu terminal
<michal_> Out_Cold: when i press the "rocker" button above my touchpad i receive no output in event viewer
<hyperstream> Hey all, im shaving a hard time getting pulse audio streaming to my laptops speakers as well as itself in ubuntu, how ever i have written out how i have approached the situation and the route's ive taken to try and get this work, as well as the issues/progress: http://fpaste.org/VwQm/
<archboxman> Boots32M: nano /var/log/dmesg
<Boots32M> kk trying now
<michal_> Out_Cold:event tester xev
<archboxman> Boots32M: if this don't work do a locate dmesg
<dspstv> hi all, im running scalpel to recover some files
<Boots32M> says it is a new file
<dspstv> it is now in the second pass
<Bookman> Is there no game like Empire Earth for Linux (Ubuntu)?
<archboxman> Boots32M: if this don't work do a locate dmesg
<Boots32M> didn't type it in right
<dspstv> but i see an 80gig directory for recovered files
<Boots32M> got 675 lines of greek... trying to translate now
<dspstv> since this is its second pass, and i see that directory gowing it si likely i will run out of space
<dspstv> does anyone here has experience with scalpel?
<Flannel> !games | Bookman
<ubottu> Bookman: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Flannel> Boots32M: There's probably a few. Those lists would be a good place to start
<archboxman> Boots32M: no, last lines look to see if internet connection was established to network see if it fails or starts...
<archboxman> Boots32M: the network manager either fails or runs
<Bookman> Flannel, thanks but I hate those lists.  I
<Boots32M> Connection is there, I can ping trcrt and do some limited surfing... looking at the lines
<Bookman> I'm asking a specific question.
<rachael_> can you put multiple scale in zenity?
<rachael_> scales*
<archboxman> Boots32M: inside the dmesg not your way
<michal_> how can i see what modules are loaded?
<Boots32M> looking now:)
<Boots32M> lots of stuff there
<Boots32M> how will I know I found something positive/negative
<archboxman> dmesg |more good for problems with module/drivers not being loaded
<archboxman> dmesg | more
<michal_> anchboxman: is that for me?
<lxsysweb> anybody here awesome with their figures on caffeine content of coffee??
<archboxman> Boots32M: tells you fail or runs
<archboxman> Boots32M: gives error at bottom for out put..
<Boots32M> addrconf?
<ZykoticK9> Bookman, I'm not really an RTS guy - so don't know if there is a linux equivalent, the rating on WineHQ for Empire Earth seem rather erratic - everything from Garbage to Gold, depending on the reviewer (but if you already have EE perhaps it would be worth a try?)  best of luck
<socratesthekid> so i downloaded the wireless driver from fujitsu but i dont know how to install it
<michal_> how can i see if modul 'psmouse' is loading?
<michal_> *module
<ZykoticK9> michael_, lsmod
<archboxman> Boots32M: hold on looking at my dmesg now will tell you what your looking for
<Boots32M> shall I paste it somewhere?
<MenZa> lxsysweb: Offtopic for this channel, but around 50--80mg for a standard cup.
<Boots32M> do you know one of those paste sites?
<meowbuntu> hi anyone know if i can convert my ubuntu into something more like crunchbang.
<Bookman> ZykoticK9, Yes, I have a copy of the program and no, it does not work with Wine.  Been there and done that!
<lxsysweb> MenZa: thanks
<archboxman> Boots32M: pastebin.com
<Boots32M> kk
<Boots32M> will return with link
<ZykoticK9> Bookman, did you try with d3d native files - notice it in the comments somewhere.  Sorry man I got no other suggestions - best of luck.
<mrwizeguy1983> pippin apparently had to go, can anyone else help me? i thought it was run of the mill but apparently it's a mess
<mrwizeguy1983> atheros wireless on 9.10 not showing up at all
<socratesthekid> mrwizeguy.... you're having problems with an atheros wireless too?
<archboxman> Boots32M: give me out put from lspci -nn
<mrwizeguy1983> socratesthekid, yes i am
<mrwizeguy1983> i just got my new sony vaio installed with ubuntu and the wireless won't work
<Boots32M> ok but how do I find that to give it to you
<socratesthekid> yeah, i just put ubuntu on a fujitsu and am having the same problem
<mrwizeguy1983> any idea your model number socratesthekid we might have the same one
<archboxman> find what???? lspci -nn is a terminal command do pastebin and send copy link above
<socratesthekid>  /mrwizeguy1986 on the card or the computer?
<archboxman> mrwizeguy1983: and socratesthekid do lspci -nn what wifi card...
<ujjain> Guess what OS I am using!
<conn> is there a moz backup tool
<conn> for ubuntu/linux?
<archboxman> Boots32M: what are u stuck on???
<ZykoticK9> Bookman, you've inspired me to try Total Annihilation again on my system (it gets a Gold rating on WineHQ, and works flawlessly on my 32bit install, but not at all on my 64bit)
<ujjain> conn: There is no need to, it works much easier in Ubuntu. You only need to tar the directory.
<mrwizeguy1983> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Atheros Communications Inc. Device [168c:002e] (rev 01)
<mrwizeguy1983>   archboxman
<michal_> how can i check if a module is loaded?
<Bookman> ZykoticK9, Glad I can inspire!  I've never tried Total Annihilation.
<archboxman> mrwizeguy1983: what device mine is a AR5001 wireless adapter...
<Boots32M> now my netbook isn't recognizing my thumbdrive (fat32)
<conn> ahh, so I want to export from my windows 7 install to my laptop im running ubuntu on
<michal_> psmouse to be exact
<mrwizeguy1983> not the same one archboxman it's a 985 or something
<conn> do i just grab the folder then?
<Guest48461> IS there a command to check the mac address of my network card? something like ipconfig /all for ubuntu?
<Boots32M> I can't airgap the data to pastebin....
<ZykoticK9> Bookman, totally old-school by todays standards, but it was a fun game (but it is a fun game - if i can get it working)
<mrwizeguy1983> ar9285
<conn> thanks btw ujjain
<ujjain> conn: bookmarks is easy via foxmarks
<hyperstream> ZykoticK9, mate, have you had much experience with pulseaudio and streaming to another pc's sound card?
<Boots32M> there's an example of my problem. I can visit google but not pastebin
<archboxman> Boots32M: should have told us your using a netbook...
<socratesthekid> i dont see anything listed there, but i'm suposed to have an Atheros Super AG
<Bookman> ZykoticK9, Empire Earth is also older school now!
<ZykoticK9> hyperstream, none sorry
<ujjain> http://users.telenet.be/mydotcom/howto/linux/migration01.htm << search for Firefox
<conn> sorry, I want to export my Thunderbird settings!
<hyperstream> ZykoticK9, thats ok mate, thanks anyhow
<ujjain> The format is the same.
<Boots32M> hey got into pastebin
<ujjain> conn: that page contains thunderbird as well: http://users.telenet.be/mydotcom/howto/linux/migration01.htm
<archboxman> socratesthekid: that command list the hardware on pci buses if not there it is not finding your driver...
<Guest48461> IS there a command to check the mac address of my network card? something like ipconfig /all for ubuntu?
<conn> sorry, didnt see that link. I like how xchat automatically highlights any lines with your nick in it
<conn> its cool.
<Boots32M> I'll try to mention that more often
<socratesthekid> i tried downloading the driver from fujitsu, but ubuntu doesnt seem to be able to run the setup.exe
<archboxman> socratesthekid: ops driver = hardware
<Mantis> Guest48461: ifconfig or netstat
<Boots32M> I said it a couple times but I've been on this chat a couple hours
<archboxman> Boots32M: sorry
<meowbuntu> hey how do i make a backup of my so on to cd
<archboxman> Boots32M: just got here a couple minutes ago
<meowbuntu> * my os
<conn> ujjain, it mentions removing evolution from the install, is this neccesary?
<ujjain> I don't know.
<conn> necessary
<socratesthekid> i'm totally green here.... do i need to get the atheros driver from ubuntu's site... will the fujitsu ones not work?
<Boots32M> pastebin.com/d7543cb66
<Mantis> why ubuntu?
<archboxman> Boots32M: I would reccommend using jolicloud they are try to make it run on every netbook without having to load drivers.. :)
<meowbuntu> socratesthekid, you looked up google for help
<Boots32M> now how do I to that nm thing you were talkin about?
<michal_> can someone help me write a quick script?
<Boots32M> Oh how do I get jolicloud? and what does it do???
<ujjain> please ask what the script should do
<archboxman> socratesthekid: I told you the wrong thing... I meant to say if the lspci -nn command dont see the Aothres wifi card then it doesn
<Mantis> michal_: for 20 dollars.
<archboxman> socratesthekid: doesn't see the hardware
<conn> ujjain: thanks you have started me on my way!
<ujjain> conn: Great.
<mrwizeguy1983> archboxman, mine had atheros network controller
<mrwizeguy1983> i don't get why it's not working
<Bookman> ZykoticK9, The thing is, I would actually pay for a decent Linux port for this game.  I have so many good memories.
<Boots32M> so is it nano lspci -nn
<Boots32M> ?
<socratesthekid> meowbuntu, I've looked around some on google, didnt find anything that made much sense to me. found you guys on the ubuntu website
<michal_> ujjain: i havve two commands "sudo modprobe -r psmouse"=remove psmouse module and "sudo modprobe psmouse"=add the module...
<Boots32M> or sudo nano lspci -nn?
<ZykoticK9> Bookman, gaming + linux = challenging (i'm not much of a gamer anymore, I was before I switched to linux)
<ujjain> michal_ what do you want to do with those commands?
<archboxman> mrwizeguy1983: thats not the hardware what card it is not going to help me with out wifi card type there are lots of Aethros drivers what card???
<michal_> ujjain: i want to map 1 key to both commands..but it needs to do only one or the other command
<socratesthekid> archboxman, if it's not seeing the hardware, what exactly does that mean for me?
<ujjain> michal_: hmm,, good question. :P
<michal_> ujjain: add or remove  psmouse module so touchapd will be disabled
<archboxman> socratesthekid: do you have ON/OFF switch on this laptop
<Bookman> ZykoticK9, neither am I, but this one particular game lends itself well to the computer interface.  If there were something like it for the PS/2 I would buy it in an instant.
<michal_> ujjain:for some reason my on\off button for touchpad doesnt work
<socratesthekid> archboxman, yeah... its set to on
<archboxman> socratesthekid: for wifi card????
<hyperstream> Hey all, im shaving a hard time getting pulse audio streaming to my laptops speakers as well as itself in ubuntu, how ever i have written out how i have approached the situation and the route's ive taken to try and get this work, as well as the issues/progress: http://fpaste.org/VwQm/
<meowbuntu> socratesthekid, what are you wanting to do
 * meowbuntu go the winter olympics
<ujjain> michal_: I understand now. Consider creating a topic at linuxquestions.org. You probably need software that can map a key to execute a file, I have no idea how it could be done.
<michal_> ujjain:is there a way to see if psmouse module is loaded?
<socratesthekid> meowbuntu, i'm trying to get ubuntu to read the wireless card at the moment. It isn't seeing the hardware at all
<ujjain> michal_: I am not that experienced, I am really sorry.
<michal_> ujjain:its ok thanx anyhow
<ujjain> np :)
<archboxman> meowbuntu: wants to install driver for wifi card so we did lspci -nn to see hardware can't give me card type just its a Aetheros wifi controller no card...
<Boots32M> jolicloud is a whole other operating system
<Boots32M> I want to stick to ubuntu..
<archboxman> Boots32M: yes ,but it is meant to work with all netbooks and runs ubuntu netbook remix ....
<archboxman> Boots32M: version 9.04
<Boots32M> I don't understand... a shell over a shell on a kernel???
<Boots32M> I'm runnin 9.1
<Talon_> I can't access my windows file shares, i went to places > network.. I seen windows network, dclicked it. I see the workgroup i want, dclick it. I get failed to retrieve share list from server
<archboxman> Boots32M: no jolicloud just added a social network over the shell and changed a few things ,but updated all the drivers for every netbook and is adding software...
<daniskami> speaking of Jolicloud, it comes with a great kernel
<Boots32M> so I would have to uninstall netbook remix and install jolicloud??
<Boots32M> will it run the linux version of wolfram mathworlds matlab???
<archboxman> Boots32M: yes far worth the time if the wifi is working
<daniskami> Using Jolicloud's kernel was the only way to get the touchscreen of my girlfriend's Viliv S7 running on Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<Boots32M> thats the thing.... I surfed to the joli cloud website on my netbook... but not everything comes up
<zoran119> i installed libnss-ldap and said to use dpkg for configuration... and it asked me noting... how do i kick the config off again
<Boots32M> did you see my pastebin
<zoran119> following these http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Configure_Ubuntu_for_Active_Directory_Authentication
<socratesthekid> best i can find is that its the athros super ag with duel diversity antenna
<zoran119> i cannot get the config wizard to come up
<archboxman> Boots32M: not worth my time if you have updated the system and no driver works or is intermitted signal
<obscurant1st> after installing wicd i cannot take any websites, but my torrents are working fine, can somebody help me on this?
<obscurant1st> i am using karmic
<Boots32M> I downloaded like twelve megabytes of data from one site... then couldn't get the software center to download anything...
<archboxman> Boots32M: the best you could do is google search or search forums for this wifi card and see if they have a solution
<daniskami> Boots32M: what wifi card is that?
<archboxman> Boots32M: also there is a irc channel for ubuntu netbook remix
<obscurant1st> intel
<obscurant1st> i dont know the details,
<obscurant1st> but it was working with gnome network manager
<Boots32M> whatever card comes with the averatec 1000 series netbook
<coz_> obscurant1st,   lspci | grep -i vga
<obscurant1st> k
<archboxman> Boots32M: lspci -nn
<obscurant1st> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon X2300
<obscurant1st> but VGA?
<obscurant1st> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<coz_> obscurant1st,  sorry you were wanting to know about wireless card?
<obscurant1st> but the networking is working, i cn browse through the shares of lan
<obscurant1st> also the torrent downloads are working fine.
<Bookman> I so hate it when peoples advice to a persons question is "Google it" or "RTFM".  They came here for a reason.  Not to hear a canned response.  Either give an educated response or none at all.  The others are just a waste of time and are arrogant at best.
<obscurant1st> it seems like the DNS have some problem
<obscurant1st> but i gave the public DNS
<obscurant1st> still wbesites are not loading
<obscurant1st> public DNS both googles and opendns'
<Boots32M> RTL8187SE wireless Lan controller
<obscurant1st> coz_:  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<obscurant1st> this is my wireless card
<coz_> obscurant1st,  sorry I may have misunderstood... I was thinking your video was not working
<Boots32M> now pastebin isn't working again
<obscurant1st> no no, not video,
<archboxman> Bookman: My response is going to be the same as everyone elses if they don't locate a driver or the module doesn't load... Educated guess is not going to work...
<obscurant1st> fter installing wicd i cannot take any websites, but my torrents are working fine, this is my problem coz_
<coz_> obscurant1st, oh  mm  ok then I did misunderstand  my fault
<archboxman> Bookman: google search for your hardware is going to be the best bet..
<obscurant1st> its ok, np, but you why this happens?
<obscurant1st> know*
<Bookman> archboxman, actually no.  It is not.  It can lead to bad advice.
<archboxman> Bookman: models that are not popular is like a needle in a hay stack on a irc chat room
<ogen> hello. all my desktop icons vanished BUT Places still gives me all the files under desktop.
<ogen> ubuntu gnome 9.10
<coz_> obscurant1st,  not sure  ...is there a configuration file for wicd?
<archboxman> Bookman: if you use all these models give advice or leave it alone ... I gave sound advice can't do nothing more except tell you to find a furoms post with a solution...
<coz_> obscurant1st,  did you read here?  http://wicd.sourceforge.net/moinmoin/FAQ
<obscurant1st> coz_: yeah its there, i will read it now
<archboxman> Bookman: we did far more for the people by at least getting them to recongize there wifi card and now can search for the documentation that can get it running...
<Giant81> anyone know of a good conky config manager?
<coz_> obscurant1st,  also you can join the #wicd  channel
<Giant81> something that like the theme manager, will let me just click down them to find the one I like best?  Then apply that one?
<michal_> how do i map a key to a launcher?
<obscurant1st> coz_: i was thinking about that, newayz thx for pointing out.. :D
<coz_> obscurant1st,  they may have much more troubleshooting techniqes than in here also  you could try the #linux channel afterwards but I believe #wicd will offer more
<obscurant1st> k
<obscurant1st> thx
<coz_> no problem
<coz_> obscurant1st,  if you get a solutions let us know
<socratesthekid> so being that its not reading my wireless card at all, downloading drivers is my first step? or is that not going to help?
<obscurant1st> ok sure
<obscurant1st> :D
<emmanuel> hola nesecito ayudaaaaaaaa urgente
<emmanuel> ayuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaada
<archboxman> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<coz_> emmanuel,  puede que desee unirse a # ubuntu-es
<emmanuel> como
<coz_> emmanuel,    go to #ubuntu-es
<ogen> hello. all my desktop icons vanished - ubuntu gnome 9.10 -  BUT Places still gives me all the files under desktop.
<coz_> puede que quiera ir a # ubuntu-es
<StuckMojo> how do you disable POS pulseaudio???
<StuckMojo> and actually get it to work
<StuckMojo> s/to work/to stay gone/
<flypiper> socratesthekid, does iwconfig show a wireless device?
<archboxman> ogen: system > preferences > Desktop COnfirgration
<archboxman> ogen: system > preferences > Desktop COnfirgration Tool
<obscurant1st> coz_: my resolv.conf was wrong
<coz_> obscurant1st,  ah I kind of thought it may be a config problem:)
<coz_> obscurant1st,   working now?
<ardchoille> archboxman: I don't remember ever seeing that on Ubuntu
<socratesthekid> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:42:19:3f:b2
<socratesthekid>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<obscurant1st> yeah its working now.
<socratesthekid>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<socratesthekid>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<socratesthekid>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FloodBot2> socratesthekid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<socratesthekid>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<obscurant1st> i think the network manager did something wrong.
<coz_> obscurant1st,  very cool but  you dont want to paste that much here
<obscurant1st> coz i never changed it.
<obscurant1st> :d
<archboxman> ardchoille: try gnome-control-center ops me using linux mint ops
<coz_> obscurant1st,  could be  ...did this get solved in #wicd?
<obscurant1st> no #linux
<coz_> obscurant1st,  ah yes I like that channel myself :)
<ardchoille> archboxman: Perhaps you should refrain from giving advice until you're actually using Ubuntu?
<obscurant1st> yeah
<archboxman> ardchoille: have good night :)
<Varidian> Hey Guys, Quick Question. I recently was using aircrack, and I got a WPA Handshake for a network, and now when I try it again it won't do a WPA Handshake?
<blakkheim> Varidian: /j #aircrack-ng
<Varidian> Yeah, I posted the question there, and I don't think anyone is there, or their just ignoring me
<blakkheim> Varidian: this isn't the channel to ask, be patient there
<ogen> archboxman, under system > preferences > Desktop * ... there is nothing  > Config there is nothing  > Appearance there is no desktop configuration.  This is 9.10
<ardchoille> ogen: he's gone
<anezch> hi guys. I have problem with Jaunty + OpenBox + PCManFM
<anezch> PCManFM could not mount my fixed partition
<ogen> hello. all my desktop icons vanished - ubuntu gnome 9.10 -  BUT Places still gives me all the files under desktop.
<meowbuntu> is there a ppa or .deb for the latest version. the reops version is outdated now
<anezch> 2 blank error messages, and one error message: 'directory does not exist'
<anezch> @ogen, when you click 'Desktop' on Nautilus, is your shortcuts there?
<neezer> is opera better than firefox?
<coz_> neezer,  I think that will be a personal choice ...I prefer firefox
<John-_> I tried opera and chrome for awhile
<coz_> neezer,  both have pros and cons
<John-_> but I've been using firefox since I was a freshman in HS
<coz_> neezer,  eve chrome has a few nice things
<coz_> neezer,  are you having issues with firefox?
<John-_> chrome is faster than firefox at startup
<neezer> coz_, thanks...can I just sudo apt-get install opera?
<coz_> neezer,  I believe so but let me check for sure
<neezer> How do you check?
<neezer> is there a command to see?
<Izinucs> neezer: apt-cache search opera
<coz_> neezer,  I dont believe it is in the repositories  that I can see  so let me check online
<disappearedng> Hey how do I check which partition is mounted at what points?
<coz_> neezer,  go here    http://www.opera.com/browser/download/?custom=yes
<blakkheim> disappearedng: mount
<pyr0path> hey got a question regarding 9.10. i am trying to download a package called w3af which is a framework used to find and exploit web application vulnerabilities. when i mark it for installation in the package manager it requires me to remove my recipe manager program
<hyperstream> blah latest update killed my nvidia drivers ;/
<ogen> anezch: what is nautilus?
<pyr0path> anyone know why and if there is a way around it?
<coz_> neezer,  when you download the correct pacakge for your platform just doubleclick to install
<Izinucs> hyperstream: that's typical if you installed the binary blob
<disappearedng> I don't know why, but sudo touch /forcefsck seems way too fast in fscking
<neezer> thanks coz_
<meowbuntu> pyr0path, is that to do with w3m browser by chance
<hyperstream> Izinucs, is that the same as the 'restricted drivers' ?
<pyr0path> yea
<pyr0path> the gui
<coz_> neezer,  actually instead of double clicking open a terminal
<meowbuntu> pyr0path, close synaptic open terminal    hold on just going to check commands
<coz_> neezer,   cd to where you downloaded the package and tyep    dpkg -i nameofpackage
<Izinucs> hyperstream: the ones provided by ubuntu.. no.. they would be the driver direct from nvidia.. they break with each kernel upgrade and have to be reinstalled.
<pyr0path> kk
<neezer> well, I am installing it right now.
<ogen> anezch: what is nautilus?
<ogen> Nautilus is analogous to the Explorer in Windows (but my window calls it file browser) YES I do see my files in file browser -- as I said. see below
<ogen> hello. all my desktop icons vanished - ubuntu gnome 9.10 -  BUT Places still gives me all the files under desktop.
<hyperstream> Izinucs, hmm not common on my end. ill reinstall i guess
<coz_> neezer,  there is a library you will have to install and when the terminal tells you that  simply type   sudo apt-get install -f
<neezer> will I need to do it if I am doing it through the GUI?
<ardchoille> ogen: Run nautilus. Nautilus manages the desktop icons and it's possible nautilus crashed
<coz_> neezer,  opera should then install and show up in the menu
<neezer> coz_: I just chose the open file option when I downloaded it.
<Izinucs> hyperstream: just the drivers .. not the entire system.. do a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" .. see if that helps
<ogen> hello. all my desktop icons vanished - ubuntu gnome 9.10 -  BUT Places > desktop > opens file browser aka Nautilus and it still gives me all the files under "desktop".
<meowbuntu> pyr0path, sorry i'm not to clued up but i know there is a way to force the install in terminal without removing the other app
<anezch> ogen, nautilus is a file manager, like explorer on win. agreed with ardchoille, your nautilus is possibly crashed
<ogen> ardchoille, the filebrowser works fine aka nautilus.
<ogen> so do I need to reboot, like in Windows?
<ardchoille> ogen: I'm sure nautilus does work fine, but close it and reopen and see if that helps. As I said, nautilus manages the desktop icons
<pyr0path> meowbuntu ill try sudo apt-get install w3af and see if it is removed or not. thanks man
<BHoward> Ogen, try sudo nautilus -q in your terminal. if not just do sudo killall nautilus
<disappearedng> Hey when I cp from cd to my harddisk it says cannot copy IO error, is there a way to force cp to copy even if there's error?
<ardchoille> !gksudo | BHoward
<ubottu> BHoward: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<pyr0path> ehhh its saying its gonna remove the gourmet recipe manager
<pyr0path> hmmm
<ardchoille> BHoward: and you don't need sudo for that
<ogen> ardchoille, I;ve closed and opened it several times.AAHH new finding.. a right-click on the desktop does nothing.
<BHoward> archodile sorry, so use to everthing having to be sudo'd
<ogen> I moved the file that is my background pic, come to think of it.
<neezer> Can I import my short cut buttons on top of my firefox browser to opera?
<ardchoille> ogen: aha, something is wrong with nautilus. nautilus manages the desktop icons, right click menu etc.
<pyr0path> ill check stuff out and be back on in a lil
<anezch> ogen, Applications->Accessories->Terminal, and type killall nautilus
<ogen> ahhughes_, I tried to put the file back on the desktop and it just slides back to the window like a wrong move in solitaire.
 * iflema :)
<ogen> anezch, did it still the same. started it back up. cant paste to desktop
 * ogen hates finding bugs.
<Izinucs> like when upstart doesn't load getty for tty access?
<ardchoille> ogen: please tell me what this output of this command is:  gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/background/draw_background
<kazulu> Hello all Comunity I want a advice. Please help me
<ogen> archoille  true
<coz_> kazulu,  best thing to do is just tell us the problem
<ardchoille> ogen: Ok, that is correct
<ardchoille> ogen: I still think something is wrong with your nautilus
<BHoward> ogen, I found a guy having the exact same problem as you in the forums. His solution was to use alt-f2 and run "nautilus &" its an old post but who knows. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=849089
<socratesthekid> I feel like i'm overstaying my welcome here, but I'm gonna try again. My fujitsu Lifebook has an atheros wireless card. Ubuntu doesn't recognize it at all. It isn't seeing that it is there. I'm new at linux/ubuntu and have no idea what to do next
<meowbuntu> hi i have instaled openbox on my computer i cant run gnome/openbox
<ogen> ardchoille,  I went to system, preferences, appearance... Background tab, chose another background ---- and nothing changed.
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: openbox --replace
<kazulu> I want to learn  about  management of servers. with whom topic i need begin
<ardchoille> ogen: yes, nothing is going to work correctly on your desktop until you get the nautilus problem solved.
<ardchoille> ogen: Try what BHoward suggested
<ogen> and so , what's next. HO I didnt see that.
<ardchoille> ogen: I keep telling you that nautilus manages the desktop
<Beyond> hello
<ogen> archoille  ok found the bhoward comment. I'll try it.
<anezch> Has anyone tried PCManFM + OpenBox on Jaunty?
<anezch> mine can't mount fixed partition
<Beyond> how to get wifi through command line
<maganda> hello
<Beyond> ._.
<ogen> archoille  could not find /home/ogen1/&
<maganda> Is anyone familiar with apache?
<ardchoille> ogen: alt+f2 and type in this without quotes "nautilus" and then run it
<kazulu> coz_ can we talk in privacy
<ZykoticK9> Beyond, look into the "iwconfig" command - not sure how it works, haven't used it in a long time
<Neriko> Okay, I'm getting irritated. How do I remove the default Movie Player from Ubuntu 9.10?
<coz_> kazulu,  I am not the one you need to talk with.... but
<coz_> kazulu,  if no one can help here you might get more inforation on the #linux channel
<ZykoticK9> Neriko, "sudo apt-get remove totem" will probably work
<BHoward> Ogen, another person in that same thread did "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" apparently he was missing some things. After this all was well
<kazulu> o.k but what do you thing about my question.
<ogen> archoille  and yet, it fixed it. TY TY TY (that was before I saw your latest comment)
<kazulu> I want to learn  about  management of servers. with whom topic i need begin
<ardchoille> ogen: yay!
<ogen> TY BHoward too. (Yes I looked at the thread after I got the error box)
 * ogen dances on little cat feet
<ardchoille> ogen: nautilus manages everything on the desktop. If you have desktop problems, slap nautilus :)
<ogen> Ty and it's such a nice name. Learning how to slap things around, ay there's the rub.  Well this is a good place to go.
<ogen> Now TimeWarner needs to replace the modem Weds.
<Neriko> Anyone have an answer for me?
<maganda> I have installed LAMP would someone know how to configure Apache2 with a static IP and DNS?
<ogen> bye. Have a good Lincon's birthday as observed.
<ogen> Neriko always repeat your question, use the uparrow key.
<ZykoticK9> Neriko, 2nd try "sudo apt-get remove totem"
<ardchoille> Neriko: ZykoticK9 answered you already
<ogen> bai bai
<thechris> I need help getting the following to work:  gnome, sound
<Neriko> Woohoo, thanks Zyko. Sorry I missed it before :)
<ZiG|ZaG> for the life of me i can't find the default directory for apache. can someone tell me where to put index.html?
<thechris> I mean, I need help getting gnome to work, and I need help getting sound to work.  the issues are seperate
<ardchoille> ZiG|ZaG: /var/www
<Izinucs> ZiG|ZaG: /var/www
<ZiG|ZaG> it's not working guys
<Beyond> essid is the same as ssid?
<ZiG|ZaG>  i change the index.html and keep getting the same default screen when i go to localhost
<Izinucs> ZiG|ZaG: test with http://localhost
<ZiG|ZaG> yeah
<hyperstream> ZiG|ZaG, then your apache it configured differently
<ZiG|ZaG> i can't even find it listed in apache2.conf
<ZiG|ZaG> fark
<ZiG|ZaG> lol
<ardchoille> ZiG|ZaG: how did you install apache?
<hyperstream> Beyond, essid = a name of a router bssid = hardware mac, and i believe ssid defaults to essid :)
<ardchoille> ZiG|ZaG: and which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ZiG|ZaG> uhm let me double check
<ZiG|ZaG> mint version :p
<Beyond> ZykoticK9, If i have a password on the router  do you know what to do i tried this "sudo iwconfig wlan0 ssidhere"
<hyperstream> !mint | ZiG|ZaG
<ZiG|ZaG> dont hate me
<ubottu> ZiG|ZaG: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ardchoille> ZiG|ZaG: there's the probnlem, Mint isn't suppoeted here they have their own channel
<Beyond> thanks hyperstream
<hyperstream> !mintsupport | ZiG|ZaG
<ubottu> ZiG|ZaG: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<socratesthekid> so being that my atheros card isn't being read at all by ubuntu, should i be trying to download ath5k?
<ZykoticK9> Beyond, sorry man i really don't -- it was way back in my FreeBSD days that I used it, i don't remember a thing
<anezch> ZiG|ZaG, try sudo dpkg -L apache2
<Beyond> :(
<ardchoille> hyperstream: Thank you :)
<Beyond> hyperstream do you know?
<hyperstream> ardchoille, :)
<thechris> what is the binary for gnome?
<hyperstream> Beyond, know which mate?
<ZiG|ZaG> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Beyond> If i have a password on the router  do you know what to do i tried this "sudo iwconfig wlan0 ssidhere" <-- hyper
 * hyperstream waves to ZiG|ZaG 
<Beyond> hyperstream *
<Beyond> lol
<meowbuntu> hi i have instaled openbox on my computer i cant run gnome/openbox  paste
<maganda> does anyone know how to add pages to apache2 web server ?
<meowbuntu> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hyperstream> Beyond, whats wrong with the default wireless handler in ubuntu?
<Beyond> lol i dont have that
<ZiG|ZaG> anezch it just lists http://pastebin.org/91837
<Beyond> i installed ubuntu server and xfce4
<ardchoille> ZiG|ZaG: /join #linuxmint-help we cannot provide support for you here
<ZiG|ZaG> i'm actually already in the support channel, didn't think it would hurt to ask...
<ZiG|ZaG> dont be a *
<hyperstream> ZiG|ZaG, we dont offer support for mint here.
<ZiG|ZaG> dude
<ZiG|ZaG> they're practically the same
<ZiG|ZaG> i'm not asking for exclusive support
<ardchoille> ZiG|ZaG: and yet they are not
<hyperstream> Beyond, ahh i see, you have a gui interface tho ? like gnome/kde? or just terminal?
<anezch> ZiG|ZaG, it should list files installed by apache2 package. The directory to which default index shoud be listed.
<ZiG|ZaG> i'm asking standard questions don't be so damn exclusive already
<Izinucs> except for some of these "minor" differences
<Beyond> i have xfce
<Beyond>  = gui yes
<ZiG|ZaG> Izinucs true
<hyperstream> ZiG|ZaG, DROP IT, this is not the support for linux-mint.
<ardchoille> ZiG|ZaG: please adhere to the channel topic, minst is not supported here
<ZiG|ZaG> okay linux support then
<ZiG|ZaG> okay
<ZiG|ZaG> fuuuuuuuuuuu   and thanks anezch
<ardchoille> !ops | ZiG|ZaG
<Flannel> ZiG|ZaG: There's actually significant differences between the two.
<ubottu> ZiG|ZaG: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<hyperstream> Beyond, you could try wicd
<maganda> does anyone know how to add pages to apache2 web server ?
<Beyond> is that a command or program?
<Flannel> maganda: What do you mean?  Just throw your site (or add to it) in /var/www
<socratesthekid> please help? I'm trying to figure out how to get my wireless working
<anezch> ZiG|ZaG, is that it? Maybe your installation wasn't complete.
<Izinucs> up to you
<hyperstream> Beyond, it has a gui
<hyperstream> Beyond, controlable via both i think
<Real_Ubot> How do I encrypt some files using the Terminal and then send the files to another computer using ssh or mail?
<Beyond> woot
<Beyond> thanks
<ZykoticK9> Real_Ubot, check out the program gpg
<klrguy> which is a suitable channel for java?
<akav> Ubuntu accumulates more Grub entries every time the issue a kernel update. How do I trim back the list?
<Izinucs> akav: remove some of the old kernels from synaptic
<BHoward> akv, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need/ This has a full explanation
<akav> Izinucs, BHoward -- thanks!
<akav> one among many minor Ubuntu annoyances.
<nytek_> does anybody know how to open links from irssi to firefox?
<darkipod> I added a second DVD now I can't mount dvds from it  karmic gives me a mount UNDEFINED  error
<socratesthekid> so i'm trying to follow the various troubleshooting guides for getting ubuntu to recognize my wireless card, but none of them seem to be working right, or I'm just too inexperienced to do it right
<darkipod> how much was the card?
<BHoward> socratesthekid, post the output of your lspci and iwconfig to the pastebin
<socratesthekid> BHoward, can you give me the link to the pastebin? I apologize... new here and all
<BHoward> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Benbong> Hi all
<simpda> hy everyoonee
<simpda> i get error if run my perl scripts Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl
<simpda> im use Ubuntu 9.04
<Kismet> hey guys i connected my jailbroken iphon to ubuntu and how to i mount it.. i can see it wit lsusb
<socratesthekid> just put my iwconfig and my lspci up
<shauno> What could cause an account to show by uid rather than username in 'ps aux'? all other usernames resolve, and root is seeing the same effect
<ZykoticK9> socratesthekid, you need to post the link back in this channel so people can find it
<BHoward> socratesthekid, also post your lsusb please
<socratesthekid> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d522adfe3
<emmanuel> cual es la sala en español???
<Kismet> hey guys i connected my jailbroken iphon to ubuntu and how to i mount it.. i can see it wit lsusb
<ZykoticK9> Kismet, if you use dmesg does it show a drive (sdX) for the ipod?
<Flannel> !es | emmanuel
<ubottu> emmanuel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Kismet> ZykoticK9, wait i have a look
<Eremite> I'm trying to get text to speech working in Ubuntu.  I've downloaded Kmouth and KTTSmgr and I believe that everything is configured properly.  I have selected a voice, and the "test" works and reads the text aloud.  However, I cannot do ANYTHING else. How do I get this to work?
<darkipod> list of my drives in my box http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m65fe947 and the error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m63438ac5 when I try to use my new DVD rom drive
<Shazam> firefox hangs, and kill and kill -9 won't make it die
<xor> Hi there.
<BHoward> socratesthekid, is your wifi card USB?
<Eremite> Shazam, "pkill firefox"
<Shazam> killall firefox does nothing, and typing it with sudo just hangs the terminal
<Shazam> pkill
<darkipod> looking for some help if any one can help me
<Eremite> Shaun_, pkill
<Kismet> ZykoticK9, hmm i can't see anything like sdx
<socratesthekid> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d10fd7ffd   lsusb
<ZykoticK9> darkipod, what is the command you are using to try and mount?
<n00p> sounds like you need a line in your /etc/fstab Darkfoe
<n00p> darkipod*
<darkipod> no command
<socratesthekid> bhoward, no... its an atheros super ag
<Kismet> ZykoticK9, thers is something like that usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11
<ZykoticK9> Kismet, you do know the X is a variable right?  like sdb for example
<Benbong> Shazam, try : ps aux | grep firefox
<n00p> darkipod: cat /etc/fstab and pastebin it
<Shazam> Eremite: I'll give that a shot next time it happens. I just had to go down to get to IRC to ask. but care to explain why that'll work when these other methods won't? I thought that a kernel kill  terminate signal was about as strong as you could get
<Kismet> ZykoticK9, yeah i know ;)
<Benbong> Shazam: you'll see all the instance of firefox running
<Eremite> I'm trying to get text to speech working in Ubuntu.  I've downloaded Kmouth and KTTSmgr and I believe that everything is configured properly.  I have selected a voice, and the "test" works and reads the text aloud.  However, I cannot do ANYTHING else. How do I get this to work? How can I add a "job"?  Nothing seems to work.
<BHoward> hmm, is there a switch for wifi? try switching it then post your lspci again
<darkipod> karmic just post the error when i click play on the cd icon
<Shazam> Benbong: I got the proc number. I typed the processes. and that's exactly the point -- would not die after kill -8 <procnum>
<Benbong> Shazam: have you tried sudo kill -9 pid ?
<darkipod> i sec please
<ZykoticK9> Kismet, ok just checking.  I have no idea how a jb ipod works - but typically you'd see a HD type situation with portable drives, which should show up in dmesg with a sdX letter that you could use to mount the drive.  best of luck to you.
<Benbong> Shazam: are you the ownder of that process ?
<Shazam> Benbong: interestingly enough, that just serves to hang the terminal
<Eremite> Shazam, pkill firefox will kill all processes with "firefox".  Firefox runs at least two processes, one called "firefox" and another called "firefox-bin" (I think).  The bin is ALWAYS the culprite for me.
<n00p> darkipod: would you please do as I said?
<Kismet> ZykoticK9, thanks
<ZykoticK9> Kismet, wanna PM me?
<Shazam> Eremite: ps aux only shows the one proc for each (I have 5.0.17 and 5.7.x)
<n00p> darkipod: if you're not going to do that then you may as well just look for your issue by trial and error because nobody here will be able to help you if you can't do simple things like cat /etc/fstab and pastebin...
<darkipod> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m23cfa355
<Shazam> Eremite: and I've tried with each
<n00p> thankyou!
<xor> Does anyone know how to install phpmyadmin on Ubuntu?
<socratesthekid> BHoward, didnt change the lspci at all
<darkipod> just posted it
<socratesthekid> the switch was to "on" but i figured maybe it was weird
<ZykoticK9> xor, "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin" would be step one :)
<BHoward> socratesthekid, Wow its not showing up at all
<xor> ZykoticK9: I did that already, I can't log in now.
<socratesthekid> BHoward, yeah.... thats my problem... I'm new here and have no idea what to do next
<xor> ZykoticK9: I think I need to use the root credentials to log into phpmyadmin, but those don't exist on Ubuntu.
<xor> So I can't log in.
<Eremite> Has anyone here got Text To Speech working in Ubuntu?  How did you do it?
<BHoward> socratesthekid, give me a second let me do a bit of searching
<ZykoticK9> xor, ? haven't got it setup right now - i don't remember it requiring root (but maybe)
<Benbong> Shazam: did you try to run something in firefox, like a falsh movie or something like that ?
<Kismet> ZykoticK9, you have a solution?
<taraduffy> Hi, I cant get any sound with a new installation of 9.10? Any advice please?
<BHoward> socratesthekid, oh what laptop model do you have?
<socratesthekid> fujitsu lifebook p1510d
<xor> ZykoticK9: I tried logging in with my regular user and I can't, I tried root and failed as well.
<n00p> darkipod: make a backup of your /etc/fstab and then sudo gedit /etc/fstab, change the first word of line 13 to /dev/sr1, save and retry
<Shazam> Benbong: undoubtedly during a session, but I haven't been able to reliably determine what's causing it to hang.
<ZykoticK9> Kismet, not really - but do you want to pastebin the end of your dmesg for me?
<Eremite> taraduffy, turn the volume up>  The volume is turn off automatically bu default.
<ZykoticK9> xor, sorry man i don't remember - been too long and not currently running a web server
<taraduffy> eremite: have done this.
<Benbong> Shazam: can you identify a process taking alot of memory when you run top ?
<Eremite> taraduffy, in terminal type :alsamixer and turn it up.
<xor> np
<Shazam> Benbong: I'll check it next time it hangs, but neither of me FF procs were taking more than 15 %
<taraduffy> Eremite: what is full command line please?
<phong_> hi all
<phong_> how is everyone doing?
<Eremite> taraduffy,  alsamixer
<Benbong> Shazam: Have you tried to update firefox, maybe it will solve the problem
<rakesh> hello frndz
<Benbong> Shazam: sorry I cannot think of something else at the moment
<Shazam> Benbong: its the most recent in the apt repository
<taraduffy> Eremite: have 3 bars showing white, green, red?
<Benbong> Shazam:x86 or x86_64 ?
<Shazam> Benbong: x86
<Shazam> Benbong: on 32 bit hardware
<Eremite> taraduffy, yes.  Turn them up (ie: make sure everything is at least in the green)
<Benbong> Shazam: have you done some tweeking of firefox (like prefetch or anything)?
<BHoward> socratesthekid, seems like most people just have trouble with the screen... Try booting into a live cd and see if your card is recognized
<taraduffy> Eremite: all up max. No difference.
<Eremite> socratesthekid, what is your exact problem?  Screen resolution detection?
<socratesthekid> Ermite no, it's not recognizing my wireless
<Shazam> Benbong: no, nothing. A couple of extensions, I'm running greasemonkey and chatzilla. a fair number of others. but nothing absurdly wierd
<Shazam> Benbong: and regardless. It shouldn't be the case that anything I do in user under FF should prevent the kernel from killing a process.
<socratesthekid> BHoward, I installed from a live cd.... it wasn't reading it then either
<Benbong> Shazam: you're right, if it crashes, you should be able to kill it no matter what
<Benbong> Shazam: have you run memtest86+ ? that would be my last guess, if anything else is OK
<Benbong> Shazam: I had some weird things happening just before my ram died
<BHoward> socratesthekid, try the directions on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/AR5007
<Shazam> Benbong: hmm... yeah I guess that's a possibility
<Shazam> testing
<Eremite> taraduffy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308034  start reading and get ready for a headache.
<Benbong> Shazam, let me know if it is that :)
<BHoward> socratesthekid, if this doesnt work i dont really know what else to try. Last time I had your problem my WIFI card actually went bad
<taraduffy> Ermite: ops. This is a new install on new machine ;-(
<kazulu> I want to learn  about  management of servers. with whom topic i need begin
<jacquesdptd> hey guys
<socratesthekid> Ill give it a try BHoward
<AntiProxy> hi guys..
<Smokey_> Getting this error on failed boot after installing updates on a clean install: http://pastebin.com/d66456e90
<Smokey_> any ideas?
<Smokey_> found it on the forums in some places...... but no solutions
<Benbong> has anyone had any trouble with ubuntu 9.10 x86_64 and nvidia
<Benbong> troubles like not being able to login after an update ?
<Eremite> taraduffy, sudo apt-get install pulseaudio  --   Then, open gnome volume control (right click > sound preferences) and make sure that Master, PCM and Speaker channels are ON. The reinstall of the pulse sound server should have added a new entry in the Devices List found at System Settings->Multimedia, called "Playback/recording through the PulseAudio Sound Server". use this as default sound server and voilà.  (This advice from a Ku
<Eremite> buntu user, not Ubuntu but it may work).
<rbunix> http://pastebin.ca/1796959
<jacquesdptd> i'm building my own tablet and was traveling the web to search what would fit the best for the 15 inch screen and prepare the software part before i receive the touch screen, i so falled on moblin
<Shazam> Benbong: I'll have to run it when I go down. It wasn't bad last time I checked
<jacquesdptd> i would like to install it but as a repo
<ZykoticK9> kazulu, you can ask in #ubuntu-offtopic but this is the support channel for SPECIFIC questions only
<Shazam> I'll try it again next time I'm down
<altNull> benbong - what happens exactly?
<Benbong> Shazam: maybe it was a soler eclipse :)
<Benbong> altNull, I've updated the kernel from 2.6.32-13 to 2.6.32-17
<AntiProxy> i just installed vsftpd on a fresh installed Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS.. set it up the way i had it setup on my old Debian server.. tried logging in.. and i keep getting "530 Login incorrect" even though the username and password are correct, and the user has a shell enabled to rule that out (i can even ssh with the same credentials)
<jacquesdptd> i mean as we are installing kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop and then being able to choose between moblin or regular gnome on the login screen, can someone help me please ?
<Eremite> I'm trying to get text to speech working in Ubuntu.  I've downloaded Kmouth and KTTSmgr and I believe that everything is configured properly.  I have selected a voice, and the "test" works and reads the text aloud.  However, I cannot do ANYTHING else. How do I get this to work? How can I add a "job"?  Nothing seems to work.
<Benbong> altNull, at the following login, I had to enter my name and password
<altNull> so you get to the login screen
<Benbong> altNull, but after the password, the screen flicked and went back to the login screen
<altNull> got it
<Benbong> altNull, I've done it several times with te same result
<Benbong> altNull, but I can logon without trouble on another tty without x
<rbunix> helo can everyone help me http://pastebin.ca/1796954
<rbunix> im use ubuntu 9
<altNull> benbong - you need to boot up with a live-cd and go though your nvidia logs in the /var/log/ directory
<altNull> then we can help you better
<altNull> benbong - you can also change your xorg.conf to use vesa instead of nvidia or nv
<Real_Ubot> ZykoticK9: Why not use TrueCrypt?
<socratesthekid> BHoward, dumb question.... it's saying "install build essentails" in those directions.... i dont actually know what that means
<altNull> then you can boot into the gui from the hd
<Benbong> altNull, I've tried to remove nvidia drivers and reboot on low-res mode
<Benbong> altNull, but the same thing happens
<rww> socratesthekid: install the "build-essential" package. One way of doing that would be "sudo apt-get install build-essential" on the command-line.
<BHoward> socratesthekid, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Eremite> Benbong, what is the exact problem?  Native screen resolution detection ?
<altNull> Benbong - how did your remove your drivers and how did you try and boot into low res mode?
<Benbong> altNull, sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<Benbong> and reboot
<ZykoticK9> Real_Ubot, i've never used TrueCrypt - but perhaps that's a better option.  I've only used pgp a little bit, but it's good for encrypting individual files i know.  best of luck man.
<socratesthekid> thanks rww and BHoward
<Benbong> altNull, I've then been asked to use a lor-res mode
<Benbong> altNull, but without success
<chmearl> qemu-kvm runs as a service in karmic 9.10? is this the emulator for kvm domains?
<Eremite> Benbong, what is the exact problem?  Native screen resolution detection ?
<Benbong> Eremite, the probelm is that I can reach the logon screen but then revert back to that screen
<Benbong> Eremite, the screen resolution is good but cannot go further
<altNull> benbong - you probably need to manually change your xorg.conf to use vesa
<Eremite> You mean you get to GDM but cant start X?
<Benbong> Eremite, in low res mode, the letters are way bigger but same issue
<Benbong> Eremite, yes
<Eremite> Can you star in text mode?
<Eremite> start*
<Benbong> Eremite, yes
<Eremite> and typing "startx" does nothing?
<Benbong> Eremite, I'll try that in 5 minutes, I restart now :)
<Eremite> Good luck Benbong
<Benbong> see ya all
<Eremite> TEXT-TO-SPEECH HELP WANTED:  I'm trying to get text to speech working in Ubuntu.  I've downloaded Kmouth and KTTSmgr and I believe that everything is configured properly.  I have selected a voice, and the "test" works and reads the text aloud.  However, I cannot do ANYTHING else. How do I get this to work? How can I add a "job"?  Nothing seems to work.
<owen1> bug #123775 is 'linked to a milestone later' and it 'has a patch', priority=medium, not assigned, status=won't fix.   what does all this mean? will it be fixed and when?  thanks!
<magn3ts> How do I install cursors?
<Eremite> magn3ts, download the files and once downloaded, right click your desktop, open the appearence page and open the themes tab.  Drag and drop the theme file into the "install" tab on the themes page.
<Eremite> magn3ts, get cursors at http://gnome-look.org
<magn3ts> Eremite, grr I was dropping it on the cursors panel. no wonder. thanks!
<Eremite> magn3ts, no problem.
<magn3ts> Eremite, weird. it still doesnt show up in the list of cursors
<magn3ts> but it offered to apply it for me
<Eremite> magn3ts, you may need to reload the screen/page/tab thingy.  Try re-installing it, too.
<chmearl> equiv of rpm -ql please?
<n00p> owen1: looks like it'll be fixed in a major upgrade
<ZykoticK9> magn3ts, you can install gcursor which is a GUI frontend to install / manage pointers (poorly named app really)
<Eremite> magn3ts, if that does not work, try restarting X (logout and login)
<owen1> n00p: what does 'major upgrade' means?
<magn3ts> Eremite, well I had actually installed it to .icons originally, that didn't allow me to select it, (I even rebooted) and in fact when I draged and dropped it just now, it made me go in and deleted the folder from .icons first
<magn3ts> this looks to be a bug
<Eremite> magn3ts, sounds buggy indeed.  Should work out-of-the-box with valid cursors.  File a bug.
<n00p> owen1: what I mean is your patch might be in 10.4 when 10.4 comes out
<Eremite> n00p, I cant wait for April to arrive :D
<n00p> Eremite same here
<robertzaccour> until recently i didn't have a 64 bit system so I decided to use Linux years ago for speed and efficiency, but now that i do i'm thinkin about giving windows another whirl
<ZykoticK9> magn3ts, and scratch my idea - tried gcursor and can't actually get it to apply pointer changes for whatever reason
<n00p> what are the current recommended specs to run Ubuntu?
<n00p> s/Ubuntu/Ubuntu 9.10
<ZykoticK9> robertzaccour, do you have a technical question?  if not could ask the broad questions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Eremite> n00p, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<magn3ts> tech spec requirements isn't a technical question?
<n00p> ahh excellent, so my system will be fine for years to come :P
<Eremite> ZykoticK9, what do you call his question if NOT on topic?  Pfffft,
<SuperDefenderX> ,
<dspstv> ive got this FAT usb hardrive that mounts read-only how can i change that, i need to save sme files to it
<dspstv> ?
<ZykoticK9> Eremite, asking if one should return to Windows is NOT an Ubuntu support question in any way
<AntiProxy> i just installed vsftpd on an Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS server.. set it up the way i had it setup on my old Debian box, setup a user account with a shell and password, and tried logging in.. but i keep getting "530 Login incorrect", i can ssh in with the same credentials so those are correct.. any ideas?
<n00p> hmm I wonder if those off-topic questions can be answered by saying something like "sudo rm -rf /*"
<magn3ts> Thats a good way to get kicked. Also rm won't execute that without an extra flag anymore.
<Eremite> ZykoticK9, I didnt see anyone asking if they should use Windows.  Nor did you, I do not believe.
<Eremite> Unless there's text that I cant read being displayed on your screen.
<ZykoticK9> Eremite, and i quote "until recently i didn't have a 64 bit system so I decided to use Linux years ago for speed and efficiency, but now that i do i'm thinkin about giving windows another whirl"
<dspstv> is my question OT?
<Eremite> Where in that sentence is the question?
<Eremite> Where did that user ask if they should use Windows?
<Eremite> I see no questions.
<frigginz> ubuntu boot usb creator crashed and formatted both flash drives i had plugged in. im sure the data is still on there, but how do i get it back?
<Eremite> None.
<dspstv> ive got this FAT usb hardrive that mounts read-only how can i change that, i need to save sme files to it?
<dspstv> that was mine
<Eremite> frigginz, if it formatted the drives then the data is lost
 * n00p wonders how many things could be off-topic there: "Linux" (due to being unspecific), speed, efficiency, Windows...
<ZykoticK9> Eremite, i don't see a question either - it's a broad lets chat about using Windows -- thus #ubuntu-offtop -- i'm dropping this
<Eremite> Yeah, drop it.
<rbunix> help me http://pastebin.ca/1796959
<socratesthekid>  BHoward, are you still around?
<frigginz> Eremite: but it's a 500 gig external hd, how could it format it in an instant on crashing?
<BHoward> socratesthekid, yeah whats up?
<socratesthekid> so I got through a bunch of it, and suddenly it's not working
<n00p> rbunix: tried reinstalling perl?
<frigginz> Eremite: now it shows up that nothing is on there, but it was only an instant, im sure the data is still there
<Eremite> frigginz, hey man, you were the one that said it was formatted.  I just answered with the logical conclusion from your statement.
<socratesthekid> some of the numbers changed, and now i've got a command that just wont go through at all
<BHoward> socratesthekid, which command?
<frigginz> anyone know of a data recovery tool for ubuntu to get data off a drive?
<jschall> I have a regular kubuntu install cd, and I'm trying to install on a system with an nvidia 6800gt (i think). I can select either "install kubuntu" or "try kubuntu without any change" and they both take me to a TTY. Based on my google search, I'm guessing its an nvidia driver issue and the recommended approach is get the alternate install cd. Is there any way I could either: get the nvidia driver and then install using the gui, or install
<jschall>  without a gui using the regular install cd? I'd prefer not to have to download the alt install cd (i have slow internet)
<Eremite> frigginz, try booting a Live CD and seeing if you can grab the data with that
<ZykoticK9> frigginz, look into testdisk and photorec < both made by the same people
<socratesthekid> "./madwifi-unload"
<socratesthekid> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d35759a3d
<frigginz> Eremite: it's an external flash, why would i need to use live cd?
<socratesthekid> thats everything i've done after the last bit you told me
<frigginz> ZykoticK9: are they for flash too?
<michal_> is there a way to map a hotkey to a desktop app launcher??
<ZykoticK9> frigginz, yup
<Real_Ubot> ZykoticK9: Ok, thanks.
<mikereggie> can someone help me? im running on 512mb or ram, and a 2.3 pentium 4, was wondering if there is any way to speed up my performance some? i have no effects on.
<frigginz> ZykoticK9: thanks im checking that out now
<ZykoticK9> frigginz, they're amazing recovery options - BUT you'll lose all your file name, they'll look like a bunch of random letters/number with the correct extensions
<Real_Ubot> Is it possible to have a TrueCrypt container mounted and then at some point close it and ssh the file to another computer where one have to use a password to decrypt the data?
<n00p> socratesthekid: I noticed there's a README in there
<Threetimes> I need a tool to make a DVD with an video as menu background. DVDstyler comes quite close, but it doesn't work for me.
<n00p> did you read it for build instructions?
<Broken> hello all, is anyone familiar with how to blank the shutdown screen on 9.10?
<Real_Ubot> Like having the container opened waiting for info, then automatically close it (using a bash script) and then ssh and so on...
<BHoward> socratesthekid, madwifi-unload is in the scrpits directory
<owen1> n00p: thank you. i can't wait for this bug fix.
<ZykoticK9> Threetimes, see if devede will do it?  i'm not sure - but i've had the best luck creating video DVD with that program (i've never done menu stuff though)
<socratesthekid> n00p, i admit, i didn't even look at that.... i'm new, i've been struggling with this for several hours and am getting sloppy i suppose
<Eremite> mikereggie, I highly suggest that you use Kubuntu or another lightweight Linux Operating System for computers with low specs.  I personally suggest Crunchbang for your mentioned hardware, but If you want a minimalist OS you can also use TinyMe Linux.]
<n00p> socratesthekid: it looks to me like you need to build that.
<Threetimes> ZykoticK9: devede can't do animated menus
<tonyyarusso> Eremite: since when is Kubuntu lightweight?
<n00p> that's not hard, socratesthekid. just look at the README files
<ZykoticK9> Threetimes, sorry no other suggestions
<Eremite> TEXT-TO-SPEECH HELP WANTED:  I'm trying to get text to speech working in Ubuntu.  I've downloaded Kmouth and KTTSmgr and I believe that everything is configured properly.  I have selected a voice, and the "test" works and reads the text aloud.  However, I cannot do ANYTHING else. How do I get this to work? How can I add a "job"?  Nothing seems to work.
<n00p> they should tell you how... if not, come back here
<Eremite> tonyyarusso, I meant Xubuntu.  Its been a long day.
<Threetimes> !caps | Eremite
<ubottu> Eremite: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Eremite> mikereggie, I meant XUBUNTU not Kubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Eremite: ah, well in that case, I'll have to inform you that Xubuntu isn't lightweight either.  (Lubuntu would be a decent recommendation)
<Eremite> Threetimes, SO?
<BHoward> socratesthekid, just continue following the guide i sent you. you will find the madwifi-unload ub rg scripts directory
<ZykoticK9> Eremite, have you looked into using "festival" - think it only reads text file / standard input though
<Eremite> ZykoticK9, KTTS uses festival.  Acts as  front end for it, I read.
<Eremite> ZykoticK9, I only want it to read text, not system text just plain text.
<mikereggie> Eremite, does it run basically the same? i need to be able to use rythmbox to sync an ipod, and be able to play mp3s as well as run an occasional windows program with wine
<bullgard> Who would like to test VoIP or viewphone = video-telephony = visual telephony using Empathy with me?
<ZykoticK9> Eremite, i think from command line it simply "festival $filename"
<n00p> Eremite: I wonder have you consulted the documentation for KTTSmgr?
<socratesthekid> BHoward, yeah, i went into the scripts directory and ran the next two commands... i guess they worked
<Eremite> n00p, yes and it is for KDE users.  The problems Im having are not covered in the help files.
<Broken> Is anyone familiar with how to blank the shutdown screen on 9.10?
<kthomas_vh> what is the name syntax for the local machine when using scp?
<n00p> Broken: I have had it a few times, when some I/O error has occured.
<n00p> not fun stuff
<Threetimes> I need a tool to make a DVD with an video as menu background. DVDstyler comes quite close, but it doesn't work for me.
<Eremite> ZykoticK9, Terminal returns the following: SIOD ERROR: unbound variable : Alone
<Semitones> kthomas_vh, have you looked at man scp? (I don't remember offhand)
 * kthomas_vh looks at the man page again :)
<owen1> n00p: someone on ubuntu-dev told me it has been fixed a year ago. i am cofused.
<bullgard> kthomas_vh: For example: 'detlef@MD97600:~$ scp /home/detlef/Datenbanken/Begriffe2000.kexi detlef@192.168.178.11:/home/detlef/ Datenbanken/Begriffe2000.kexi'
<BHoward> kthomas_vh, its <remote Machines ip>:<path to files> <path on local machine>
<Semitones> kthomas_vh, this should help too: http://amath.colorado.edu/computing/software/man/scp.html (simple usage examples)
<Broken> n00p, it just comes up text saying something about kill then shutsdown fine but it never said anything before I removed the kde environment
<jschall> Why are the GUI and alternate install CDs on separate images, instead of having an additional option on the regular livecd for text-based installation?
<Eremite> jschall, the alternate CD is for low-end machines.
<socratesthekid> alright, got to the reboot stage of things... back with stories of success i hope
<Eremite> jschall, it would make the .iso larger than 700mb
<DaemonFC> jschall, because the Live CD is just all the packaged isntalled on SquashFS
<bullgard> jschall: An ordinary CD is too small for programs.
<bullgard> jschall: An ordinary CD is too small for all programs.
<DaemonFC> the alternate CD has the DEB packages like a local APT repository
<jschall> Eremite: well the reason i need it is because for some reason the nv drivers don't seem to work on the livecd.
<jschall> Eremite: with my 6800gt
<DaemonFC> jschall, See if they have nouveau and change your xorg.conf to load those?
<ZykoticK9> Eremite, i had to use "padsp festival --tts $filename"
<Broken> Is anyone familiar with how to blank the shutdown screen on 9.10?
<Eremite> ZykoticK9, what is padsp?
<chmearl> my 1st ubuntu question: what is the equivalent of #rpm -ql <pkg> ?
<ZykoticK9> Eremite, its to force PulseAudio to use DSP
<kthomas_vh> BHoward, Semitones:  I'm logged into a remote system via ssh,  & want to get a file.  There's a syntax for that,  but I don't seem to see it there
<Eremite> ZykoticK9, terminal returns:  "Segmentation fault"
<ZykoticK9> Eremite, that's not good.  sorry man it's working here?
<jschall> Eremite: so i need to get them working and then somehow run the gui
<Semitones> kthomas_vh, example #2 is called "getting" a single file -- I think it should work! Try it and see what happens
<jschall> Eremite: any idea how i can do that? i'd rather just get nvidia rather than nv or noveau
<jschall> Eremite: but can i install it while running the livecd and then start x and install?
<Eremite> jschall, that sounds possible.
<kthomas_vh> Semitones, example 2 assumes that ucsu is your local machine
<Eremite> jschall, I'm an INTEL guy.  NVidia has ALWAYS been a pain in the arse for me.  Sorry, mate.
<kthomas_vh> part A copies a file from a remote machine you are not logged into
<Semitones> kthomas_vh, iirc, you can run scp from your local machine, without being logged in
<kthomas_vh> part B does the same with different syntax
<Benbong> Hi Eremite
<kthomas_vh> yes,  but :)
<Semitones> kthomas_vh, :D
<Eremite> Benbong, any luck?
<cornwall> Hi, how do you follow a running program and have it post output in a terminal?
<kthomas_vh> I've done it a hundred times,  it's just been a while :)
<Benbong> Eremite, not really
<juan> test
<Fizix> cornwall, is this a program you written?
<juan> hi
<Semitones> kthomas_vh, so is that all sorted out now?
<Benbong> Eremite, I've had to use the recovery kernel, the other one was all black, and not able to access other tty
<cornwall> Fixix, no, just a running process. I'd like to see what it's doing
<akav> Anything more updated than gDesklets for desktop widgets?
<Benbong> Eremite, I've tried to launch startx, but I can only see the mouse and everything else is black
<socratesthekid> BHoward, it doesnt seem to have worked
<kthomas_vh> Well,  no,  I still don't remember the syntax to get a file from remote to local,  when you're logged into remote,  and don't have a network name/address that local will recognize
<juan> i want to fix the package chillispot wich is deprecated, the author continues the project under the name of coovachilli,i report the bug for chillispot on Lucid?
<Semitones> hmm
<Benbong> Eremite, I've been through the logs, either Xorg or messages, but nothing really interesting
<kthomas_vh> *that remote will recognize
<cornwall> Fizix, no, just a running process. I'd like to see what it's doing
<Eremite> Benbong, sounds like a display driver problem.  I suggest you research how to force vesa mode.
<bullgard> Who would like to test VoIP or viewphone = video-telephony = visual telephony using Empathy with me?
<Benbong> Eremite, I've changed the xorg.conf by the failsafe one using vesa
<Benbong> Eremite, and I had exactly the same thing
<socratesthekid> so i have been trying to get ubuntu to recognize my wireless card, just ran all the madwifi stuff, still nothing
<DylanJ> Anyone know if it's possible to install ubuntu or any distro from within wubi? ( Only using wubi beacuse i have no usb drive or cd drive :P )
<Semitones> kthomas_vh, dumb suggestion maybe, but do you know the ssh account and password? Could you open another tab in terminal, and do scp remote@host:/path/to/file /path/to/local/destination ?
<Stevan> hey can someone help me get my external hard drive to work? its a usb drive and its not being reconginzed when I plug it in.
<ZykoticK9> DylanJ, i seriously doubt that's possible (maybe?) -- considered using VirtualBox instead?
<cornwall> Fizix, any ideas?
<Semitones> kthomas_vh, where "remote" is the account name, and "host" is the location?
<Semitones> s/account name/user name/
<Fizix> cornwall, I'm afraid that's outside of my realm of "expertise."
<DylanJ> ZykoticK9: Well that's the thing. I use gentoo primarily on my desktop. I just bought this netbook and i'm trying to figure out how to get linux on here without the wubi overhead.
<cornwall> Fizix, oh, well. Thanks anyway :)
<socratesthekid> rww, you gave me a bit of a hand earlier, any chance you could give me just a few more moments?
<rww> socratesthekid: I'm useless at wifi carts, so unlikely
<rww> s/carts/cards/
<ZykoticK9> DylanJ, without USB or CDROM unless you do a network install - i've got no suggestions
<DylanJ> hmm
<Threetimes> I need a tool to make a DVD with an video as menu background. DVDstyler comes quite close, but it doesn't work for me.
<socratesthekid> rww, sad story.... i guess i'll just call it a night then
<amadeus> hello anyone know how to make ubuntu 9.10 in xface under display settings default to 75hz only?
<Rave1>  DylanJ  maybe look at this|http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<anto9us> cornwall, not sure if this is what you want but you can redirect output of a command to a file using > filename and you can then tail -f filename
<cornwall> anto9us, ah, but my problem is that I can't do I'm trying to see what my cron job is doing
<cornwall> anto9us, so while I can get the actual script to do that, I can't tell what the hell it's doing after
<anto9us> cornwall, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_streams
<ZykoticK9> DylanJ, Rave1's link look quite promising
<cornwall> anto9us, thank you
<Benbong> Eremite, I've tried a thread to force vesa, but I'm pretty sure this will not change a thing
<Benbong> but at least, I'll try
<Guest74311> cv
<amadeus> I am not able to make Ubuntu 9.10 default to the sound card of my choosing, all was fine until a reboot but things like sound.conf aren't working, how can i make it default I have two sound cards
<amadeus> Im not using pulse
<vices1> if it says the OS is unavailable to view because its not mounted, what does that mean?
<amadeus> just alsa
<ZykoticK9> amadeus, if you don't get an answer here, you might want to try in #alsa too - good luck man
<amadeus> ZykoticK9_ thanks :)
<amadeus> ZykoticK9_ I'm only asking because Ubuntu has changed the rules again ;)
<anto9us> vices1, I believe that's your windows partition, it should mount automatically when you click it. If it doesn't then it's because windows wasn't shut down correctly, maybe hibernated.
<nytek_> x
<RickX> can anyone point me to docs on how to upgrade from kde 4.1 to 4.4?
<ZykoticK9> RickX, you'll probably find more KDE experts in #kubuntu (again, if you don't get an answer here first)
<realsifo777> hello
<RickX> thanks
<realsifo777> i am still having problem with intel x3100 and compiz
<bullgard> '~$ echo "$MAILCHECK"; 60.' What does the value '60' mean?
<Semitones> RickX, this looks promising: http://www.ubuntuhq.com/content/how-install-kde-44-beta-ubuntu-910-karmic
<realsifo777> anyone can help me?
<Threetimes> I need a tool to make a DVD with an video as menu background. DVDstyler comes quite close, but it doesn't work for me.
<RickX> Semitones, thanks. I'm using 9.04. I'll take a look
<anto9us> bullgard, that's the value that the variable is being set to
<Semitones> Threetimes, have you tried devede?
<brishu> realsifo777, i think you might have more luck if you outlines your problem a littlebit ..
<anto9us> bullgard, it's 60 seconds
<bullgard> realsifo777: The wording "I am having problem with" is not enough. Please observe more thoroughly and tell exactly. Try to obtain an error message and report this.
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, i suggested that as well - am told by 3x it doesn't do video menus
<realsifo777> brishu : how to fix it?
<Threetimes> Semitones: I have tried, but devede doesn't let me make an animated menu
<realsifo777> my compiz is freeze
<bullgard> anto9us: What will happen in my computer after 60 seconds?
<michal_> how can i bind a hotkey to a launcher?
<Semitones> Threetimes, ZykoticK9 ah, I'm sorry then, I don't know any other dvd programs :)
<realsifo777> and when i upgrade the kernel my compiz still have bad performance
<poet> how can I see what modules are currently compiled into the kernel?
<anto9us> bullgard, it's not a command, it's a variable to be used by bash
<tolarn> Can someone help with a network question?
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, neither do i lol - great minds think alike ;)
<Semitones> realsifo777, what are your system specs?
<juan> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tolarn> Lol sorry
<juan> !ask | tolarn
<ubottu> tolarn: please see above
<Semitones> tolarn, shoot :)
<realsifo777> intel core 2 duo with 1gb ram and vga intel gma x3100
<bullgard> anto9us: I know that MAILCHECK is an environment variable. Stilll mI would like to know: " What will happen in my computer after 60 seconds?"
<tolarn> Trying to connect to a buddys networked shared computer that we put all the music on. It doesnt have a windows password but asks for one anyway and when I leave it blank it kicks it back.
<anto9us> poet, lsmod
<iflema> Threetimes qdvdauthor
<michal_> how can i run the command 'sudo modprobe -r psmouse' and enter the password with a hotkey??
<Semitones> realsifo777, is that an integrated chipset? you might just not be able to run compiz very well
<tolarn> Sorry was makeing sure this is the correct forum for questions
<juan> tolarn: use a password
<amadeus> what does Ubuntu 9.10 use for sound config, /etc/modprobe.d sound.conf? the rules have changed again i'm confused and this info isn't documented well
<juan> tolarn: it would not let you in if theres no password
<iflema> Threetimes or just dvdauthor
<realsifo777> semitones : yes, but with bad performance
<RickX> If I do a dist-upgrade, will that move to 9.10, or just install new 9.04 stuff?
<tolarn> so I have to setup a password on his computer for it to work?
<anto9us> bullgard, it sets the prompt
<vices1> what tool should i use to burn a cd on ubuntu?
<juan> tolarn: yes
<vices1> OHHH NOOO!!
<Semitones> vices1, brasero?
<tolarn> Ok thankyou very much
<juan> YW tolarn
<juan> !brasero | vices1
<juan> lol
<juan> hahha
<bullgard> anto9us: What prompt? Certainly not the terminal prompt.
<brishu> juan, you wanted !info brasero (sorry for going ot)
<realsifo777> maybe intel driver not good enough, any alternative?
<juan> brishu: k
<juan> ubottu: make me a sandwich
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Semitones> !graphics | realsifo777, have you looked here at all?
<anto9us> bullgard, no, it displays when you log in to a terminal
<realsifo777> semitone, ok i will try
<Semitones> !intel | realsifo777, have you looked here at all? (sorry, wrong link before)
<ubottu> realsifo777, have you looked here at all? (sorry, wrong link before): Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Ponderlife> Newbie test
<juan> test passed
<Ponderlife> ty---now I'll read instructions
<josephnexus> hi there
<aiwa> hey does anybody know a good player that is not too heavy to play music and that also  updated music for last.fm tjhat i can install on ubuntu 9.10
<josephnexus> anyone know how to get the funguloids package working in ubuntu?
<josephnexus> i'm running 9.10
<Semitones> !info fungaloids
<ubottu> Package fungaloids does not exist in karmic
<Semitones> !info funguloids
<ubottu> funguloids (source: funguloids): space-flying-mushroom-picking-simulator game. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.06-8 (karmic), package size 14438 kB, installed size 20532 kB
<Semitones> josephnexus, what seems to be the problem?
<ZykoticK9> josephnexus, are you getting a Broken packages message when you try to install?
<josephnexus> it fails finding dependancies
<josephnexus> this has been a problem ever since it reached the repos a few years
<josephnexus> I was hoping i'm just missing something
<Semitones> let me try installing it..
<Real_Ubot> Is there any problem running a script by cron job like every minute to check for the existens of a file?
<josephnexus> it's in the universe repos if I remember correctly
<ZykoticK9> josephnexus, you could report it as a bug if you felt generous
<josephnexus> it's already been reported, multiple times
<Real_Ubot> Is there any better way of getting aware of a missing file?
<deity1> can a 5 years old linux distro able to read/write ext3/4 partitions?
<mneptok> deity1: sure, as long as it has a newer kernel
<ZykoticK9> deity1, not ext4 - that's kinda new
<ZykoticK9> deity1, and mneptok statement is better
<deity1> mneptok is that mean yes or no
<mneptok> deity1: it means "yes, if you have a new kernel that supports ext4"
<josephnexus> deity1: most likely not ext4, unless you've manually updated the kernel
<ZykoticK9> deity1, is the 5 year old linux distro updated to a new kernel?
<deity1> ZykoticK9 no it's not updated that's why i said  5 year old distro, if it's updated then it wouldn't be 5 years old , would it
<ZykoticK9> deity1, distro != kernel
<josephnexus> deity1: sometimes people run old distros, but only update the kernel
<josephnexus> no need to be upset, we're all just trying to help...
<josephnexus> :P
<deity1> josephnexus  why would they update kernel and not distro?
<josephnexus> if they had a need for very specific software
<Colloguy> Real_Ubot: why not. If you don't want to poll, though, inotify will probably work
<josephnexus> or certain outdated libraries
<josephnexus> or they need to test software with older libraries, but needed better hardware support
<ZykoticK9> deity1, if it's a 5 year old kernel - it will support ext2 and ext3 but NOT ext4 -- does that answer your question?
<josephnexus> lots of reasons
<deity1> ZykoticK9  yes, thanks
<josephnexus> semitones, any luck on the install?
<Real_Ubot> Colloguy: Ok.
<Semitones> josephnexus, my computer decided to slow down a sec -- too early to say
<josephnexus> ok
<Colloguy> Real_Ubot: Or just: while true ; do [ -e <file> ] && break ; sleep 60 ; done
<Benbong> does anyone know how to recreate a user's profile ?
<deity1> i don't get it: it sounds really dumb to just upgrade kernel;  when you can just update to newest distro that has most recent kernel
<Semitones> josephnexus, how do you spell it?
<josephnexus> funguloids
<Semitones> thanks
<josephnexus>  sudo apt-get install funguloids
<ajipubuntu> My 3D dekstop not work... anyone can help me?
<josephnexus> and I et
<Semitones> yup, depends on oger plugins -- not installable
<josephnexus> yeah
<Semitones> ogre
<josephnexus> any ideas?
<mrpink57> I would think of a kernel update as a small service pack update it offers fixes here and there but actually works vs MS
<rlp10> I've noticed a little used package that needs updating in 9.04 which I need. I'd like to learn how to do the update in order to contribute back to the community.  Anyone point me in the right direction as to how to get started?
<ajipubuntu> i`m using ubuntu 9.10
<negromancer9> hi there...
<e1b6> HI
<negromancer9> somebody with tucan experience pls?
<Semitones> josephnexus, your best bet is probably installing it from source, or finding another repo, until this gets fixed
<e1b6> anyone there
<ShapeShifter499> I'm about to try to record some songs from some old dusty records my mom has, anyone know if its ok to plug a audio-to-audio cord (one thats used to plug a mp3 player to a ipod dock) into a mini plug attachment for my stereo and the other end into my computers mic input to record?
<Semitones> check up on the bug report -- see if it's still active
<josephnexus> it affects many other ogre based peices of software
<josephnexus> and it's been a bug for over a few years
<josephnexus> it is still active...
<Real_Ubot> Colloguy: Ok, thanks.
<e1b6> Hi
<ajipubuntu> my 3D Desktop on ubuntu 9.10 is not working... anyone can help me?
<Semitones> as in, are people working on it? there might not be anything you can do, or they might have advice over at launchpad.
<e1b6> Anyone there
<josephnexus> http://www.cazfi.net/deb/karmic/
<josephnexus> i found that
<e1b6> Does Xubuntu runs on gui mode
<Real_Ubot> Is it possible to wipe a file from within itself? Like having an option at the end of a script that says wipe thisscript.sh where wipe is at the end of thisscript.sh?
<josephnexus> but i just find it odd that ubuntu is including uninstallable packages in their repos
<Semitones> !hi | e1b6
<ubottu> e1b6: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ZykoticK9> e1b6, yes it uses XFCE
<Stevan> can someone help me get my external usb hard drive working? it doesn't automatically detect and I can't find it.
<Real_Ubot> I want to have a script that removes itself after execution.
<ZykoticK9> ajipubuntu, are other compiz effects working?
<josephnexus> thanks for all of the help
<josephnexus> talk w/ you later
<josephnexus> hopefully more testing goes into the LTS
<josephnexus> take care!
<e1b6> anyone therer
<ZykoticK9> e1b6, after the install it should be a GUI
<e1b6> ok i check
<ajipubuntu> ZykoticK9: all of compiz is not working
<ZykoticK9> ajipubuntu, what graphics card are you using?
<Yggdrasil> does firefox have an equivelant of in private like ie ?
<Modbin[RUS]> no
<ajipubuntu> ZykoticK9: Intel
<Modbin[RUS]> fox best
<ZykoticK9> ajipubuntu, sorry man I can help you - hopefully someone else can.  Best of luck man.
<Semitones> rlp10, still there?
<rothsdad> hi, how to change the graph memory in kvm?
<rlp10> Semitones, yes still here
<bullgard> anto9us: I am sorry but I do not understand your message: "no, it displays when you log in to a terminal." Please tell me what do you mean by "it".
<ajipubuntu> ZykoticK9: Thanks... anyway i try to find thats problem..
<Eremite> I finally found a text-to-speech application that actually works in Ubuntu.  UBUNTU TEXT READER 3.5 http://xzcallaway.synthasite.com/
<Semitones> rlp10, I've been told you could try asking in #ubuntu-motu -- that's the place to go to become a package maintainer, or ask about it
<ShazbotMcNasty> hey, is there a GUI for any cd audio rippers?
<rlp10> Semitones: Thanks, I'll check that ou
 * rothsdad I want the change the graph memory in qemu-kvm, could anybody help me?
<ShazbotMcNasty> a good one, that can rip in .wav or .flac
<Eremite> ShazbotMcNasty, yes.  Look in the Add/Remove apps
<Stevan> fdisk -l does not detect my external hard drive plugged in through usb. Any one know what I can try to fix this?
<geirha> ShazbotMcNasty: rhythmbox
<Semitones> ShazbotMcNasty, there are many, many, of these programs out there :)
<Eremite> ShazbotMcNasty, convert with Audacity.
<bullgard> '~$ echo "$MAILCHECK"; 60.' What does the value '60' mean?
<ShazbotMcNasty> are there any as good as cdparanoia?
<ShazbotMcNasty> but just a GUI for it?
<Semitones> ShazbotMcNasty, most of them use cdparanoia
<ShazbotMcNasty> o
<Semitones> the good ones anyway
<shamshoum> hello everybody?
<shamshoum> !
<ShazbotMcNasty> Semitones, do you know any names?
<mrpink57>  Stevan try sudo fdisk -l this should detect everything even what may not be mounted
<Semitones> ShazbotMcNasty, have you looked at SoundJuicer? There are stronger ones too (tries to remember)
<Stevan> mrpink57: hum it only finds my internal hard drive
<Yggdrasil> firefox does have private browsing
<Yggdrasil> under tools
<Semitones> ShazbotMcNasty, are you familliar with EAC at all
<ShazbotMcNasty> I know what it is, never used it. But I'm prettymuch looking for a linux port for it.
<bullgard> Stevan: First analyse dmesg | tail after you have plugged in your drive's USB plug anew.
<mrpink57> Yggdrasil: there is an anonymous option in one of your drop downs if I remember, it's called "Start Private Browsing"
<ZykoticK9> ShazbotMcNasty, my fav GUI ripper was Grip but it was dropped in Karmic (as the program isn't supported anymore), it's not GUI but "abcde" is an amazing ripper once you have it setup (not the easiest thing to do) - good luck man
<Stevan> bullgard: http://pastebin.org/91867 thats my dmesg, I think it shows that it see 's the usb
<Semitones> ShazbotMcNasty, In that case, RubyRipper is your best bet
<Yggdrasil> yes, i agree
<Yggdrasil> it is there.
<Yggdrasil> k thanks
<Stevan> bullgard: but i'm not sure if I'm reading it correctly
<ShazbotMcNasty> ZykoticK9 and Semitones thank you both very much
<bullgard> Stevan: I agree with you that your computer recognized your USB disk drive.
<ShazbotMcNasty> also Semitones rubyripper isn't in synaptic
<ShazbotMcNasty> i'm on 9.054
<ShazbotMcNasty> 9.04
<ShazbotMcNasty> lol
<ZykoticK9> ShazbotMcNasty, i wasn't really any help - but your welcome
<FloodBot2> ShazbotMcNasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Semitones> ShazbotMcNasty, o.O, hmm
<Stevan> bullgard:  it looks like its detected as sdb, i'm going to try to manually mount it
<ZykoticK9> ShazbotMcNasty, "apt-cache search grip" is it still there?
<ShazbotMcNasty> It's cool, I'll find it. ZykoticK9 all I was looking for is a good program kinda like EAC .
<ShazbotMcNasty> ZykoticK9, grip is there
<ShazbotMcNasty> RubyRipper is not
<ZykoticK9> ShazbotMcNasty, your lucky :p
<realsifo777> ok thanks all
<mneptok> ShazbotMcNasty: what's wrong with Rhythmbox or Sound Juicer?
<Semitones> ShazbotMcNasty, this site should have it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<Semitones> mneptok, they're nice, but rubyripper is more accurate :)
<mneptok> Semitones: "accurate?"
<Stevan> bullgard: hum I can't mount it because I don't know what its named as
<Semitones> mneptok, a lot of rippers are fast and dirty, so they can make mistakes. EAC and rubyripper have lots of protection against that, like ripping each track twice and making sure it's exactly the same, and a few other things
<Semitones> submitting checksum to databases, etc
<bullgard> Stevan: Try the program cfdisk in order to find out.
<mneptok> Semitones: any sane Linux CD ropper developer is going to use gstreamer pipelines. and those will prdocue the same output regardless of front-end.
<K1LL9> anyone here good with php
<Semitones> mneptok, I'm talking about an accurate optical read -- if the cd is scratcy, the hardware has a chance of reading wrong, etc
<K1LL9> Semitones can you help me?
<Stevan> bullgard: this is neat, but still only showing my internal hard drive :(
<K1LL9> i am having a problem with php
<Semitones> I don't know anything about php, sorry :P
<K1LL9> Semitones ok
<K1LL9> do you know anyone else in here that does?
<Semitones> best to just ask your question -- if they can help they will
<rbunix> Can't locate object method "read_until" via package "IO::Socket::INET" at x line 59.
<Stevan> K1LL9: #php would probably be a good channel to ask
<rbunix> how i can fix this thanks
<mrpink57> Stevan: what format is the external?
<Stevan> mrpink57: I think it is ntfs
<ZykoticK9> K1LL9, think its ##php actually (K1LL-9 would be even more linux cool FYI)
<bullgard> Stevan: You can try to see if your USB drive works all right in Windows and/or in another Linux computer.
<mrpink57> I do not personally use Ubuntu anymore but I imagine it is auto install the ntfs-3g driver?
<K1LL9> ZykoticK9 i tried #php but not ##php
<amadeus> If anyone is having trouble with ubuntu 9.10 missing asound.conf just copy it over from a earlier version of ubuntu :)
<amadeus> I just figured it out
<Stevan> bullgard: mrpink57: hum I think something might be wrong with it, I took it upstairs to my windows desktop. It was detected as well but I still could not access the external anywhere
<K1LL9> i have this problem with php when i try and install joomla using xampp: "Deprecated: Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated" Can anyone help me?
<mrpink57> Stevan: well be careful there, I had an issue similar and it was due to lacking permission even from Win to Win, I accidently put a partial lvm to mine and destroyed the whole drive.
<Stevan> mrpink57: ah :( well i'm kinda stumped right now
<mrpink57> Stevan: I would search in synaptic for ntfs and make sure the driver is installed
<mrpink57> Stevan: can it be hooked up thru firewire or esata at all?
<Stevan> mrpink57: no only usb :( and I checked for ntfs-3g, I have it.
<sobersabre> hi. I am considering to purchase wireless PCI card TP-Link TL-WN851N
<sobersabre> can somebody witness its working with ubuntu 9.10 ?
<mneptok> sobersabre: are you in the US?
<sobersabre> (it is supposedly an Atheros chipset based card)
<mrpink57> Stevan: I imagine when it is plugged it does some sort of powerup at least?
<sobersabre> mneptok: no, I am not. why are you asking ?
<mneptok> sobersabre: i could then make a buying recommendation
<Semitones> sobersabre, I remember reading a list of supported wifi cards for ubuntu somewhere..
<ardchoille> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Stevan> mrpink57: you mean the hard drive? yes I can tell that it is running and my dmesg log shows that it is connected
<sobersabre> Semitones: I did go through the "Hardware Support" card.
<mrpink57> Stevan: but in sudo fdisk -l it does not show anything?
<sobersabre> but its not mentioned in the table, I think b/c it has been introduced after the table was created....
<Semitones> sobersabre, yeah, the table is quite old
<Stevan> mrpink57: correct
<sobersabre> Anyway, I want somebody who has tried it :)
<Semitones> sobersabre, if it really has Atheros, you *should* be fine
<mrpink57> Stevan: you did mean specifically sudo cause it will show a difference
<Semitones> they're one of the best chipsets for linux
<Stevan> mrpink57: yes I did sudo
<Stevan> mrpink57: I use to be able to do this through a gui frontend in kde3.x but since I went to 4.x they don't have it.
<mrpink57> Stevan: what is your file manager?
<Stevan> mrpink57: dolphin
<mrpink57> Stevan: ok I have not really ever used kde, but I use pcmanfm and have to put sudo in to have an external anything connect (nature of the file manager).  Maybe try that.
<Stevan> okay ill look for it
<mrpink57> Stevan: I do not want to point signs to the external getting a corrupted cause its hellish
<Stevan> mrpink57:  arg :( lol
<ScepterGhost> Hello.
<indus> ScepterGhost, hello
<mrpink57> Stevan: I would definately get advice from others before going right to the hdd maybe not working.
<ScepterGhost> Is there anyone who can help me get my Wow game to work?
<indus> ScepterGhost, using wine?
<ScepterGhost> Yeah..
<Stevan> mrpink57: okay I wont give up on it yet
<toolz> всем ку!
<toolz> это русское сообщество?
<bullgard>  !ru | toolz
<ubottu> toolz: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ScepterGhost> It is driving me nuts.
<indus> ScepterGhost, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<indus> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Stevan> mrpink57: i've got the new file manager, how would I go about looking to mount this drive in it?
<darolu> toolz: Нет, Английский сообщества
<ScepterGhost> i tried that.
<mrpink57> Stevan: I wouldnt swap file managers like that unless necessary.  I only use it because its tiny and I use dwm as my windows manager
<ScepterGhost> i have the game installed and the wine client wont open it up.
<ScepterGhost> for some reason all of the sudden.
<ScepterGhost> i cant get it ito work.
<Stevan> mrpink57: I'm just using it to try and solve this issue. I don't mind having both
<mrpink57> Stevan: it should auto connect the device, just type sudo pcmanfm in a terminal
<mrpink57> Stevan: does gparted see the drive?
<AntiProxy> has anyone managed to setup Evolution to delete mail from the server after X days? i tried everything, and i'm only able to either keep mail permanently, or delete it immediately after download.. i can't get it to delete downloaded emails after say 3 days :(
<indus> ScepterGhost, did you run it from a terminal?
<indus> !who | ScepterGhost
<ubottu> ScepterGhost: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ScepterGhost> indus: no, will that work?
<Stevan> mrpink57: nope, neither gparted nor pcmanfm see it
<indus> ScepterGhost, it will show you what is the error which prevents wine from running
<Stevan> mrpink57: i can't find any signs of it other then the dmesg log
<indus> ScepterGhost, wine <gamename>
<indus> ScepterGhost, without those symbols
<ScepterGhost> indus: yeah.
<ScepterGhost> indus: hold on.
<mrpink57> Stevan: even my corrupted drive showed up just as an unavailable format.  At this point it is beyond me.
<Stevan> mrpink57: i guess ill try again tomorrow :)
<Stevan> mrpink57: don't feel like dealing with it anymore
<Stevan> mrpink57: thanks for the help though :)
<te0> Steven: try a 'sudo partprobe' from a terminal..
<Stevan> te0: that returns nothing
<te0> Stevan: does an fdisk see it?
<Stevan> te0: fdisk also doesn't see it
<ScepterGhost> indus: nope wine <wow.exe> doesn't work.
<indus> ScepterGhost, whatq does it say
<ScepterGhost> wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\wow.exe": Module not found
<Stevan> te0: http://pastebin.org/91874 <---- this is the only evidence I have that my computer detects it
<Semitones> ScepterGhost, make sure you cd to the directory first -- wine doesn't like it if you don't
<indus> ScepterGhost, this is a problem with your game install
<indus> ScepterGhost, reinstall the game i say\
<indus> ScepterGhost, and also Semitones is right, cd to the directory,then run it with wine gamename
<ScepterGhost> indus: how do i do that?
<indus> ScepterGhost, or do wine /path/to/game
<magn3ts> Is it possible to get gdb/ddd to not look hideous?
<mrpink57> doesnt wine create the program files as two seperate words?  this confuses linux quite a bit.
<indus> ScepterGhost, in terminal type wine ~Desktop/.wine/somewhere
<Semitones> ScepterGhost, cd /path/to/game to change directories
<te0> Stevan: ..thats not good.  even if it was an unreadable partition it should still be accessible to fdisk.  (no partitions even in your log, that I see)
<Stevan> te0: yea I'm not really sure what to do
<xdemo> Stevan, you could try putting the disk in a freezer for a while
<darolu> mrpink57: it doesn't confuse linux, to inlcude a -space- you type "Program\ Files"
<rbunix> Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC (@INC contains:
<ScepterGhost> im totally confused. ive been trying to do this for 3 days.
<Stevan> xdemo: hum I'm not sure if you're serious. will this help?
<indus> ScepterGhost, try this  cd .wine
<indus> ScepterGhost, did you enter wine dir?
<abhiroop> hi all need some help formatting a USB mp3 player
<ScepterGhost> yes
<ScepterGhost> indus:yes
<abhiroop> it is a sony NWZ-B143F
<darolu> !gparted > abhiroop
<ubottu> abhiroop, please see my private message
<indus> ScepterGhost, then do cd drive_c ( just press tab to auto list all folders inside)
<xdemo> Stevan, http://geeksaresexy.blogspot.com/2006/01/freeze-your-hard-drive-to-recover-data.html , sounds like a joke i know. But theres alot of blogs about it.
<abhiroop> darolu and ubottu
<e1b6> hi
<e1b6> anyone there
<Stevan> xdemo: if i can't fix it now i'll try it
<abhiroop> darolu and ubottu when i open gparted it crashes
<indus> ScepterGhost,you can also directly do cd .wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<indus> ScepterGhost, you should see the wow dir
<darolu> abhiroop: try parted (command line)
<abhiroop> and even when it worked before it was showing 933MB of unallocated space instead of the 4gb
<abhiroop> ok
<abhiroop> trying
<e1b6> anyone there
<abhiroop> what should I type?
<FloodBot2> abhiroop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Semitones> sup e1b6
<ScepterGhost> indus: ghost@ubuntu:~/.wine/drive_c$
<pog> In the last days I get much more Spam on two accounts of evlolution. Althoug evolution seems "to learn junk" even VIGRA and ***SPAM***  [SPAM] marked by the server, is not recognized as SPAM. (And Evolution needs much CPU-Time to learn). How can I improve.
<Semitones> e1b6, don't pm me please
<indus> ScepterGhost, yes now do more cd's to move into the wow folder
<meowbuntu> hi i've installed openbox with ubuntu 9.10 i cant use gnome/openbox any help
<ScepterGhost> indus: do what?
<darolu> abhiroop: install with "sudo apt-get install parted" here is the manual: http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/parted.html
<ScepterGhost> indus: Type it again?
<indus> ScepterGhost,type cd Pro and press tab
<abhiroop> it says my device has a logical sector size of 2048. Can i change this?
<indus> ScepterGhost, tab will autocomplete the location names
<abhiroop> @darolu and @ubottu it says my device has a logical sector size of 2048. Can i change this?
<ScepterGhost> indus: k did that.
<kazmi> hello all
<indus> ScepterGhost, so where are you now
<ScepterGhost> indus: ghost@ubuntu:~/.wine/drive_c$ cd Program\ Files/
<indus> ScepterGhost, go deeper
<e1b6> Hi anyone there
<indus> ScepterGhost, type cd and press tab some time
<ScepterGhost> indus: k
<mrpink57> !ask | e1b6
<ubottu> e1b6: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<clone1018> okay so I updated to the most recent  version of ubuntu and now when i start my computer the grub terminal comes up
<indus> ScepterGhost, look type this wine '/home/USER/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Appdir/gamename.exe
<abhiroop> what does it mean when I have a logicial sector size of 2048 on a USB device? Can I change it something that would work in Ubuntu?
<kazmi> How to install Multiple destro?
<indus> ScepterGhost, basically the syntax is $ wine '/home/USER/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Appdir/game.exe
<abhiroop> I have tried fdisk, parted and gparted and nothing seems to work. Gparted crashes when it opens up and fdisk just does not work
<darolu> abhiroop: you can try with fdisk too
<indus> ScepterGhost, is that clear? or still confused?
<ScepterGhost> indus: Hold on.
<e1b6> How to enable remote desktop in Xubuntu so that others can help me remotely
<abhiroop> darolu: I tried various options from the forum, nothing works, I have tried creating a new partition table that does not work. I erased everything and tried again and in gparted the 3gb drive shows up as a 933mb unallocated space.
<indus> ScepterGhost, instead of entering inside  all the way,you can run it by giving the full path of exe also
<darolu> abhiroop: what does parted (command line) says?
<abhiroop> darolu: when I type in "sudo parted /dev/sdb" it outputs: Warning: Device /dev/sdb has a logical sector size of 2048.
<happyface> how can I mount an ntfs partition without needing root access?
<kazmi> How to uninstall win-xp through GRUB i have dual boot Ububtu
<Semitones> e1b6, try taking a look at this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<kazmi> How to uninstall win-xp through GRUB i have dual boot, Ububtu
<indus> ScepterGhost, just 1 question, dont you see the game under wine menu in applications> wine> ?
<dr-nicto> anyone know how to get videos or media working in secondlife im running ubuntu ultimate 2.5 x64 bit
<abhiroop> darolu: I have sent a PM
<indus> kazmi, cant uninstall xp, need to format partition,
<ScepterGhost> indus: Yes, i do.
<indus> ScepterGhost, ok anyways, run the previous method i suggested and tell me
<xdemo> kazmi, you can run gparted to remove partitions
<ScepterGhost> indus: Its all there, the launcher comes up, but then i click play and wine just closes.
<Semitones> elb6, please don't pm me
<kazmi> my windows partion is infected by virus
<DECA> .
<e1b6> What man no one knows to enable remote desktop in Xubuntu
<ScepterGhost> indus: okay, i opened a terminal and typed "wine '/home/USER/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/wow.exe" and it did Nothing..
<indus> kazmi, well, install avast antivirus on ubuntu, then scan the folder
<ardchoille> e1b6: ask in #xubuntu
<kazmi> ok
<indus> ScepterGhost, reinstall wow,
<ScepterGhost> that takes like.. 3 hours...
<indus> ScepterGhost, 3 hours?
<dr-nicto> Hi i got a question anyone know how to get videos or media working in secondlife im running ubuntu ultimate 2.5 x64 bit
<kazmi> indus Avast is work in ububtu
<ScepterGhost> i cant use the disk, ubuntu wont let me.
<indus> kazmi, yes there is avast for linux available, just google it
<pog> happyface: do you need root privileges to use ntfsmount on the commandline? Of cours the user must be privileged to access the drive.
<Semitones> e1b6, ubuntu is the same thing as xubuntu -- it should work
<cyberjunk502> which is the best bluetooth driver for ubuntu
<indus> ScepterGhost, how did you install wow?\
<kazmi> Indus, ok thanks
<ScepterGhost> indus: From the net.
<indus> cyberjunk502, driver is built into the system, no separate driver needed
<darolu> abhiroop: try with fdisk: "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb1"
<indus> ScepterGhost, net? not original?
<ScepterGhost> indus: they have an install on wow.com
<abhiroop> darolu: output is: Unable to open /dev/sdb1
<indus> ScepterGhost, is it free?
<ScepterGhost> indus: yes.
<ScepterGhost> Indus: you pay for the key, not the game.
<indus> hmm wow
<clone1018> ok so I installed ubuntu. Installed the updates and restarted. Now when ubuntu boots. it goes to a grub type terminal
<ScepterGhost> indus: game is free account is not.
<indus> ScepterGhost, ok
<ScepterGhost> indus: must have an account to play.
<dr-nicto> Anyone know how to get quicktime running on ubuntu 9.10 x64?
<darolu> abhiroop: type "sudo fdisk -l" and identify your device; use the information to use "sudo fdisk /dev/yourdevice"
<cyberjunk502> indus, but ubuntu bluetooth stack does not support file transfers
<indus> cyberjunk502, it does, i have transferred files from my system to my phone
<happyface> pog: I want it to auto-mount when I click the device in nautilus, but the "gid=#" option isn't working
<cyberjunk502> indus, so tell me how to do so
<indus> ScepterGhost, so this installer, you download and install?
<abhiroop> darolu: output: Note: sector size is 2048 (not 512) Command (m for help)
<Semitones> e1b6, if you can't keep the discussion in this channel, then I can't help you
<clone1018> Anyone have an ideas?
<indus> cyberjunk502, well,right click on file to send and send to device, your phone will be visible if activated
<ScepterGhost> indus: yes. its a download client i ran it threw wine and it installed, it works fine up to the point of clicking play game, then wine closes.
<dr-nicto> Anone know how to install quicktime on ubuntu 9.10 x64?
<cyberjunk502> indus , it says not support
<darolu> abhiroop: press m to see your options, you may wan t to delete the partition in order to create a new one; don't forget to select option "w" to apply changes.
<indus> cyberjunk502, which version of ubuntu , and which phone
<e1b6> Semitones ya i am there
<Phurl_> i have someone who has problems connecting iwconfig with edmax card using ralink drivers to 40 bit wep, any ideas
<shamshoum> do any one know anything about squid
<clone1018> ok so I installed ubuntu. Installed the updates and restarted. Now when ubuntu boots. it goes to a grub type terminal
<shamshoum> ?
<indus> !bluetooth  |  cyberjunk502
<ubottu> cyberjunk502: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<cyberjunk502> indus, ubuntu 9.04 nokia 2700
<om26er> dr-nicto, ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<abhiroop> darolu: ok I have no partitions or anything, but I think the 2048 sectors is causing some sort of problem
<indus> ScepterGhost, ok try with wine -vv
<indus> ScepterGhost, and the path to game
<Semitones> e1b6, xubuntu is the same operating system as ubuntu, just with a different skin. So the instructions on that article still apply -- try it :)
<indus> ScepterGhost, just press up arrow, and then add the -vv to the command
<abhiroop> darolu: what do I do to create a new partition table? The problem is basically that gparted is showing the partition as 933MB and not the full 4GB
<dr-nicto> om26er tried it but it said it was conflicting with things but it is instaleld but videos wont work in my secondlife game
<clone1018> ok so I installed ubuntu. Installed the updates and restarted. Now when ubuntu boots. it goes to a grub type terminal
<clone1018> how do I get back to gdm?
<nyqvist> hi
<nyqvist> any1 alive?
<pog> happyface:  sorry, I don't know details for this case. but I guess a usb-mount for ntfs should work.
<om26er> !hi | nyqvist
<ubottu> nyqvist: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<minty-chocolate> question:  how do I reduce the size of my Vista partition with fdisk?
<zcat[1]> minty-chocolate:  you don't... try gparted instead I think it can do it
<om26er> minty-chocolate, explain a bit more. installed ubuntu using wubi?
<abhiroop> darolu: tried to "create a new empty DOS partition table", output: Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite), pressed "w" and something seemed to happen. But when I open up Gparted the USB partition shows up as a 933mb "unallocated space"
<minty-chocolate> actually, I have linux mint, a for off ubuntu.  It is almost exactly the same as Ubuntu
<pog> minty-chocolate: vista has a functin to reduce the partition-size... be carefull, when reducing the size!!
<clone1018> ok so I installed ubuntu. Installed the updates and restarted. Now when ubuntu boots. it goes to a grub type terminal. How would I fix this?
<nyqvist> i need help pls.. i just installed ubuntu 9.10..i have 2 physical harddrives. each 250gb, ubuntu is installed on one.. the other hard drive i can't see...what should i do? (the other was used by windows7)...ty for the help.
<minty-chocolate> I know, but it won't work for me
<tomlin> how does one restore /dev ?
<ScepterGhost> indus: i type that in and nothing happens at all.
<tomlin> without a backup
<abhiroop> darolu: the "o" command to create a new empty DOS partition table keeps giving me an error. Basically I think what I need to do is create a new partition table but I am unable to do this!
<indus> ScepterGhost, hmm
<ardchoille> minty-chocolate: no, there are fundamental differences.. you need to be in the mint channel. Mint isn't supported here
<ScepterGhost> indus: wine '/home/USER/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/wow.exe -vv
<om26er> clone1018, tell me you were not using wubi install?
<indus> ScepterGhost,no no wine -vv then the path
<zcat[1]> abhiroop:  you need more than an 'empty partition table', you need to go back to fdisk and add some partitons (one will do) and then a filesystem
<clone1018> om26er for now I was going to use it. Until I could find a disk
<clone1018> Whats wrong with wubi?
<ScepterGhost> indus: ill try again.
<darolu> abhiroop: I'm reading gparted docs, try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/376701/
<darolu> parted*
<zcat[1]> abhiroop:  fdisk is not the best tool for this anyway, try gparted?
<ScepterGhost> indus: still nothing at all happens.
<om26er> clone1018, it is a bug in karmic after grub update
<clone1018> om26er any way to fix it?
<abhiroop> darolu: thanks will try it
<indus> ScepterGhost,you type wrong
<abhiroop> zcat: gparted is showing my 4GB partition has 933mb of unallocated space
<indus> ScepterGhost, did you replace the USERwith your username??
<abhiroop> zcat[1] if you have any ideas I'd like to try them
<nyqvist> any1 can help me? :(
<ScepterGhost> indus: oh.. hold on...
<om26er> clone1018, I talked about wubi case you problem is not that :)
<zcat[1]> abhiroop:  it's showing your 4G drive has no partitions.. just an empty partition table, that's what 'unallocated space' means
<indus> ScepterGhost, wine -vv /home/yourusername/.wine/bla bla bla
<clone1018> ugh
<clone1018> Maybe another time
<ScepterGhost> indus: says, -vv command not found
<zcat[1]> abhiroop:  fdisk /dev/sdb (or whatever) again...
<indus> ScepterGhost, buddy show me what you typed
<indus> ScepterGhost, copy pastei t here
<ScepterGhost> -vv wine '/home/ghost/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/wow.exe
<coltcabana> hey guys I've got a quick question
<coltcabana> I'm installing the latest version of ubuntu on a dell laptop
<zcat[1]> abhiroop:  then 'n' to make a new partition, 'p' for primary, '1' to make it the first one, press enter twice to use the defaults (the whole disk)
<indus> ScepterGhost, wine -vv \
<coltcabana> on the live CD
<coltcabana> my wireless card works fine
<coltcabana> I go to the drivers menu and it says
<nyqvist> people, no one can help me? ://
<coltcabana> "hey here's a nasty not open driver that'll amke your wireless work"
<ardchoille> ScepterGhost: try this:  wine -vv /home/ghost/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/wow.exe
<om26er> !enter | coltcabana
<ubottu> coltcabana: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<coltcabana> no problem whatsoever
<coltcabana> sorry let me rephrase
<altNull> nyqvist - do a "fdisk -l"
<altNull> tell me what you see
<nyqvist> ty.. sec
<coltcabana> okay on the live CD my wireless card works fine, on the actual install it does not, it's on a dell laptop and the "here's the nasty closed source driver you need to make it work" that I get on the live CD isn't there on the install
<ScepterGhost> indus: wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\-vv.exe": Module not found
<ZykoticK9> nyqvist, you do have to use "sudo fdisk -l" FYI
<abhiroop> darolu: OK, but shouldn't it be the whole 4gb? why is it only 933mb? I tried "mkpart primary ext2 192kb 2040mb" and got the following output: http://pastebin.com/d7f66a857
<alabd> humble have downloaded http://www.4shared.com/file/198430073/e5471ea4/2-RBF__Zakani__Etaat__Mobarezc.html but it does not have sound  , would you check ?
<nyqvist> em.. i see a lot of things.. just paste it here?
<altNull> sure
<meowbuntu> hi anyone use openbox menu woith ubuntu 9.10 i need help setting it up
<altNull> wait
<ardchoille> ScepterGhost: did you try my command?
<ScepterGhost> yes
<nyqvist> i wait.
<nyqvist> maybe in prv? it's a lot of data.
<ZykoticK9> !paste > nyqvist
<ubottu> nyqvist, please see my private message
<altNull> http://www.copypastecode.com/
<altNull> nyqvist - use http://www.copypastecode.com/
<tomlin> anyone know how i might be able to put back all necessary files in /dev
<altNull> and then send url
<ScepterGhost> ardchoille: i typed it and it didn nothing, just went down a line,
<zcat[1]> abhiroop:  can we make sure you have a partition table before you try and put a filesystem anywhere?
<tomlin> i have no idea how /dev/* could be deleted
<nyqvist> ty
<nyqvist> done
<altNull> url?
<om26er> coltcabana, tried rebooting?
<zcat[1]> abhiroop:  also it would be much easier to do this in gparted, it will do the whole allocation and formatting in one step for you.
<abhiroop> zcat[1]: tried what you suggested and I now have a partition (I think)
<nyqvist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/376704/
<ZykoticK9> tomlin, /dev are devices (technically everything is a file) - i'm amazed you could delete them (you must have been root or used sudo)
<coltcabana> om26er: I did - it has no problem at all finding that driver on the live CD, but on the actual install it doesn't do it.
<altNull> nyqvist - your os drive is the sda
<abhiroop> zcat[1] gparted is either crashing and when it does open up it shows a 933mb unallocated space (instead of the full 4gb)
<altNull> your other drive sdb
<zcat[1]> abhiroop:  I have to go now unfortunately, hopefully someone else can help. good luck
<nyqvist> ths sdb is the drive i need, right?
<tomlin> i have no clue how this could happen. I know dev are block files and others, but I am out of the office and need this notebook working tomorrow
<nyqvist> so what do i need to do?
<abhiroop> zcat[1] thanks anyway to make a fat32 partition?
<darolu> abhiroop: yeah, you can try 4090 but you would get the same error; the documentation I read was a bout a bug report, it was kinda old (from 2 years ago) so I thought the bug probably was solved by now but it seems the bug is still there; did you try creating the partition with fdisk? those are the only tools I know to create partitions, out of helping you with these programs, I can't think of anything else :(
<om26er> coltcabana, seems like a jockey bug
<abhiroop> darolu thanks for the help
<tomlin> is there a place to download /dev/* maybe?
<abhiroop> i think I have a new partition
<abhiroop> but I'm not sure
<altNull> nyqvist - well its actually an lvm, not an ext setup, so there is a bit more that you need to do
<tomlin> or get it from an iso for 8.10
<coltcabana> om26er: is it possible there are libraries stored on the CD that aren't on the default install?
<nyqvist> i'm listening :)
<abhiroop> darolu: i think I have a new partition but not sure, how should I make a filesystem (fat32) on it? Gparted still crashes with following error: Device /dev/sdb has a logical sector size of 2048.  Not all parts of GNU Parted support this at the moment, and the working code is HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL.
<om26er> coltcabana, no, some apps are on the live cd and are not in installation but they are not related to driver type of stuff.
<altNull> nyqvist - your using ubuntu right?
<te0> tomlin: I'm thinking you need a re-install ... I can't think of a rescue without having a valid backup.
<nyqvist> 9.10
<nyqvist> y
<tomlin> oh wow
<abhiroop> darolu: so it seems that the reason I am seeing 933mb of unallocated space (instead of the full 4gb) is because I have a logical sector size of 2048. I have to see how to change this
<altNull> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=428292 follow the directions of the JohnnyKimble
<altNull> that should allow you to mount
<altNull> if you want to permantly mount you need to edit your fstab
<ardchoille> tomlin: Did you happen to log into the root account?
<coltcabana> om26er: weird then, I don't know what to tell you.  Works fine on the live CD but not on the install, kinda disheartening
<tomlin> anyone know the syntax for mknod /dev/null ?
<tomlin> i was using sudo su
<te0> tomlin: you could maybe load a 8.10 into a vm enviroment , tar up the /dev and then restore to your machine
<nyqvist> i see.. i'm going to try it.. coffee first :)) ty, i'll be back.
<tomlin> but i have been running systems for 20 years. and I know I did not even attempt to rm -f /dev/*
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, is there anything on the drive you're having trouble with (weren't you in yesterday with the same issue?)
<tomlin> i know it sounds crazy
<ZykoticK9> tomlin, have you tried restart?  I'm not suggesting you do - just asking.
<om26er> coltcabana, which wifi you have?
<tomlin> is there perhaps a way to upgrade 8.10 to 8.10 that might put /dev back ?
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: first time I am bringing this issue up. It is a Sony Walkman NWZ-B143F. I accidentally formatted it on a Mac (with MSDOS-FAT) and now I can't start it up. So, trying to format it in ubuntu and having all these problems
<tomlin> i rebooted a few times because i was and am having problem with a usb stick
<coltcabana> om26er: let me try one last thing before we dig a little deeper
<tomlin> that for some reason is coming up as read-only file system
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, oh - sorry man i don't want to touch a Walkman - was thinking it was just a drive.  Good luck man.
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: is there nothing I can do? This is really annoying as I can't figure out how to boot it up! I don't mind trying standard things to get it to work. Why can't it be treated like a standard USB storage device?
<abhiroop> does anyone know how to change the sector size of a USB device so that I can use gparted?
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, that's was i was going to suggest - wipe whatever is on there now using the regular fdisk command and see if you can recreate a "normal" partition
<tomlin> this might be it
<tomlin>  mknod -m 0666 /dev/null c 1 3
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: yes I think I have created a "normal" partition now
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, i'm worried if you fdisk it might remove part of the walkman OS though - with it plugged in, what is the output of "sudo fdisk -l" - pastebin output
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: output of fdisk -l is now: http://pastebin.com/m61241a38
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, are you sure it's sdb?  that show a linux partition.
<mecannotread> hallo
<meowbuntu> hi anyone use openbox menu woith ubuntu 9.10 i need help setting it up
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: I think I may have removed the OS already! It's a little annoying.
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: yes I am sure it's sdb
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: I only have one more partition which is the hard drive itself
<Semitones> hi mecannotread
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, if you are SURE it's sdb -- use "sudo fdisk sdb" and delete the partition that is there
<abhiroop> I can't seem to find the OS or any sort of "firmware" anywhere online.
<bazhang> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Contents meowbuntu check the getting started link
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, sorry "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb"
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: what would that do? I have been deleting and re-adding the partition all day. In fact someone suggested deleting the partition and adding it a little while back so I did that and now this is what I am left with
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, you have a LINUX partition on there right now - and that CAN'T be right!
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: thats what happened after I deleted the partition using fdisk and re-added it using fdisk
<nyqvist> altNull here?
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, when you create the partition you have to manually tell it to create an MS parition
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: ok I should I do that?
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: deleted the partition, what should I do to create a partition that is FAT32?
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, ? i don't know man -- i realize you're having problems (and getting info from lots of people) but i don't know how to fix your walkman - your best bet might be to try again under Windows or Mac...
<meowbuntu> what do i use instead of alt-ctrl-backspace it not working in ubuntu 9.10
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: thanks for the help, Windows 7 does not read it at all and the Mac formatting is what started all these problems :S
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, alt+sysrq+k
<rww> ubottu: dontzap | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, Win7 won't be able to see a linux parition
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: it was unable to see the Mac formated "MSDOS" partition as well
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: it said: "failed to install driver" of a "MTP USB device"
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, as i said - ?
<Jarr> Hey guys, I have a PPTP VPN server setup on Karmic. I can get about 4 minutes of connection from the box, after that is drops out. I am getting an error in the logs which I can't understand. Can someone help me decipher it?
<tomlin> this is ever so strange. I recreated /dev/null, removed usb key that keeps coming up as read-only file system, rebooted and now /dev/ looks normal with all the files
<tomlin> it was empty before rebooting
<tomlin> ok so what am i missing here that i cannot understand how this can happen
<ZykoticK9> tomlin, i did ask for a reason ;)
<tomlin> you asked if i rebooted before, and i said yes
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: thanks anyway guess I'll have to take it back to sony. Do you know any way to change the "sector size" i thin k the fact that it is using a 2048 sector size is causing problems
<tomlin> then i found how to recreate /dev/null
<tomlin> did that
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, no idea
<tomlin> then rebooted and removed usb key before post started
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: thanks
<abhiroop> does anyone know hot change the sector size of a USB device?
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, i didn't do anything...
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: you tried :P
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, what model was it again?
<tomlin> still though, usb stick is not right
<itsosimpo> how do i disable r8169?
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: NWZ-143F (series B)
<tomlin> /dev/sdc on /media/8GBWIN98 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<itsosimpo> i tried /etc/modules.d/blacklist-oss.conf and blacklist.conf
<darolu> abhiroop: I've been reading some docs; sadly found this: Since "the MO media use a form of hard sectoring, you cannot really reformat with a different sector size as you can with fully magnetic media."
<abhiroop> darolu: thanks, really annoying!
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, have you simply tried using the reset button?
<darolu> abhiroop: I also read about a bug in the linux kernel that doesn't allow formatting 2048 sector drives, these docs are rather old though, the latest is from 2008
<itsosimpo> hello, how do you disable r8169...i tried blacklisting r8169 in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-oss.conf and blacklist.conf, but it still shows up when i lsmod
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: did try reset (many time)
<guntbert> itsosimpo: you did reboot in between?
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, sorry i'm not finding anything in my searching -- good luck man, hope you get it figured out.
<itsosimpo> guntbert: yes
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9 and darolu: ok here is what I did, deleted the partition, then created a new one using fdisk, then changed the partition to FAT32 and it worked! FINALLY! Thanks for all the help guys, really annoying and honestly ubuntu is the best, Mac formatted in some funny format and Windows would not even read it :D:D:D
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, glad you fixed it :)
<amortiser> hello
<drwho> hey I have a question, I want to install ubuntu over my current OS but I have no way to move all my music, movies, and picture files to another storage device. Is there a way to install and be able to keep the files?
<amortiser> I have a problem when i want to open firefox, I clik on it but nothing happens
<amortiser> can anyone help?
<Semitones> drwho, which doctor are you?
<drwho> amortiser, have you tried rebooting?
<amortiser> ubuntu 9.10
<amortiser> yes
<amortiser> many times
<darolu> abhiroop: I'm glad it finally worked; now you only need to load firmware, good luck.
<drwho> what about the system monitor?
<amortiser> what about it?
<drwho> does firefox show up?
<amortiser> tell me what to do
<Semitones> drwho, you could dual boot, copy the files over, and then make ubuntu take the whole hard disk
<drwho> Semitones, I'll have to check if I have enough room to do that but I will try that
<drwho> thanks
<abhiroop> darolu: no no it seems to have loaded fine, as in it now boots up and I can browse my music, etc. without any problems
<Semitones> drwho, good luck doctor!
<drwho> amortiser, go to system>administrator>system monitor
<drwho> start firefox and see if it shows up
<darolu> abhiroop: oh excellent, seems like it has the firmware loaded on eproms, glad to hear it's working fine
<abhiroop> darolu: yes, feels good..haha...spent about 3 hours on it today, but glad it works!
<drwho> Semitones, thanks I hope to get this windows 7 crap off my comp
<abhiroop> new question (not really a problem) I just bought a new desktop so I want to use my laptop as a sort of fast booting netbook. could anyone suggest an OS that boots very fast? I don't want something that is too slimmed down or which has problems installing software, just something that boots up fast and allows me to get onto the net quickly...any suggestions?
<TheMusicGuy> I'm having issues getting my bluetooth headset to work with Ubuntu using the a2dp profile.
<amortiser> I just did, no it does not
<TheMusicGuy> It worked for a moment, but now it makes things crash.
<Semitones> drwho, good luck -- although I kind of like 7 -- keep it around for games mostly :P
<TheMusicGuy> Sco profile seems to work, though.
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, if you can wait 73 days Lucid will be out - it boots real fast!
<zslashz> hello
<drwho> amortiser, what about in the console is the firefox command there?
<drwho> as in type in fire then press tab
<om26er> !hi | zslashz
<thecliff> 73 days is so long.  excited nonetheless.
<ubottu> zslashz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zslashz> kinda have a problem with Authorware Web Player
<amortiser> I am sory when you say console?
<zslashz> any alternatives or work arounds?
<abhiroop> ZykoticK9: thanks I do intend to use Lucid when it comes out but I need something for now, as in my laptop is running slowly now and I will reformat and I was wondering if there was a faster option than Karmic
<Semitones> abhiroop, chrome os and lucid lynx, though they are both in production. other than that, I don't know
<zslashz> ive googled it..checked ubuntu forums etc
<drwho> amortiser, sorry terminal
<ZykoticK9> abhiroop, not that i know of
<Semitones> abhiroop, you could always install lubuntu
<abhiroop> Semitones: chrome OS is obviously a good option, and I don't mind something that is "alpha"...what is lubuntu?
<ae86-drifter> im using the latest samba with ubuntu, all my linux and windows machines see it fine, my macbook sees the samba server's name, but cannot open it, i just get connection failed.
<xodx> so here's my stupid user trick for today. I just launched xlock from /etc/gdm/PostLogin/Default, which was stupid because it's owned by root, and now xlock is trying to log me in as the root user. buut as far as I know there's not really a root password. so, recommended course of action, anyone?
<amortiser> Ok i have opened terminal, now what?
<abhiroop> Semitones: lubuntu looks good
<drwho> amortiser, type fire then press tab twice
<Semitones> abhiroop, it's a lightweight environment using lxde -- I'm using it now :)
<zslashz> anyone??
<om26er> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<xodx> i mean, for getting rid of the xlock instance nicely.
<drwho> amortiser, "firefox" and/or "firefox-3.5" should show up
<amortiser> it dit
<drwho> did?
<amortiser> yes
<TheMusicGuy> !a2dp
<abhiroop> Semitones: thanks, what is the boot-up like? and do normal apps/programs function normally? How about the Ubuntu Netbook Remix? I have a normal laptop so I don't really need it but heard its pretty good
<drwho> type firefox and see if it starts up amortiser
<coltcabana> om26er: there's absolutely drivers and stuff that are nto included in the default install that are on the live CD
<coltcabana> om26er: I had to plug in a wired connection and update everything to get my wireless to work
<zslashz> Authorware Web Player anyone?
<amortiser> it shoed "GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times"
<Semitones> abhiroop, startup is the same speed, unfortunately, but it's not bad. It runs the same apps as ubuntu, but comes with lighter weight defaults pre-installed. I've never used netbook remix, but it sounds good!
<abhiroop> Semitones: thanks, think I'll just reformat and install Ubuntu karmic
<abhiroop> thanks for all the help guys!
<Semitones> good luck
<drwho> amortiser, that means there is more then one firefox started
<e3a23> hi
<amortiser>  there is nothing open,,,,,,
<zslashz> anyone help...
<drwho> amortiser, hold on
<drwho> let me check something
<amortiser> ok thanks
<xodx> hey! what do you know, killing the process works fine. nevermind.
<ZykoticK9> zslashz, i got it working (i think)
<ZykoticK9> zslashz, know of a page/method i can test with?
<rumpsy> Where can i find ogg player for java mobile
<ZykoticK9> zslashz, i don't even really know what this plugin is for
<drwho> ok amortiser go to the terminal and type "pgrep firefox | xargs ps"
<drwho> without the "
<amortiser> PID TTY          TIME CMD
<amortiser>  3221 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<amortiser>  3241 pts/0    00:00:00 xargs
<amortiser>  3242 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<FloodBot2> amortiser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drwho> use pastebin amortiser
<amortiser> i did and it showed the above
<TheMusicGuy> I'm having issues with bluetooth a2dp. I can get playback for a second or so, then output stops, and things sometimes crash. If I switch to Sco profile, I get can (poor quality) audio, but sometimes I can't switch back to a2dp afterwards.
<drwho> amortiser, ok that means it is not running
<drwho> hm
<m_anish_> TheMusicGuy: what is the make of the headphone?
<drwho> that is weird
<TheMusicGuy> Motorola HT820
<m_anish_> TheMusicGuy: How have you tried to make it work?
<drwho> amortiser, I say try reinstalling firefox
<drwho> through synaptic
<TheMusicGuy> I paired the headphones with the bluetooth icon on the system tray. That worked just fine, it detected the correct device type and everything.
<ZykoticK9> zslashz, nope looks like i don't have it working afterall :(  but you aren't replying so guess it's not a big deal.
<drwho> amortiser, I'll be here again I am still cleaning off my hard drive to install ubuntu
<TheMusicGuy> But to get the device to show up in the hardware tab of sound preferences, I had to use a long command:
<TheMusicGuy> gconftool -t string -s /system/gstreamer/0.10/default/musicaudiosink "sbcenc ! a2dpsink device=00:07:A4:B6:C2:25"
<drwho> but tell me if it happens again
<TheMusicGuy> I don't remember where I got the command.
<e3ab> hi
<amortiser> ok how can i do that
<e3ab> heloo
<m_anish_> TheMusicGuy: Ok, that seems like pretty much the command I use too... However, I have created an additional bluetooth device in my .asoundrc file and give its name instead... Also you may try the howto's on the 'bluez' website
<Semitones> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<e3ab> hi
<ZykoticK9> zslashz, it's working!  just had to restart Firefox!  you don't seem to be around though - so it's all for nothin'
<zslashz> it doesnt
<zslashz> its only for a certain web page
<bullgard> '~$ echo "$MAILCHECK"; 60.' What will change in my computer after '60' seconds?
<zslashz> that does that error
<zslashz> and keeps asking me to install plugin
<meee> Hi, I've just upgraded from (Ubuntu 9.04) to (Ubuntu 9.10) and I have exactly the same problems with firefox, mentioned here  (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1344501).
<meee> any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> zslashz, follow the directions on this page to install Firefox under wine with Winetricks then the plugin for windows works!  http://sites.google.com/site/lucidlynxdreams/how-tos/cbc-video-working-on-ubuntu
<drwho> wow lots of firefox problems
<drwho> ubuntu needs a new browser lol
<ZykoticK9> drwho, it's call Chromium lol
<Semitones> if you don't mind switching browsers you could install chrome :)
<zslashz> done that...
<m_anish_> TheMusicGuy: http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices
<ZykoticK9> zslashz, what page are you testing with?  the Test page works.
<zslashz> there is this plugin  called shockwave for director on firefox
<Semitones> meee, have you tried "complete uninstall" from synaptic, and install again?
<zslashz> that doesnt seem to work
<meee> iceroot: remember about my problems with Karmic's Firefox? I could finally find another 2 persons reporting them : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1344501
<bullgard> meee: Please do not use a language from behind the woods. Rather, use Standard English. I do not know the slang word 'wonky' and thus cannot help you.
<zslashz> and the test page on adobe itself doesn
<zslashz> t
<meee> Semitones: Yes
<Semitones> hmm
<zslashz> what are u using
<zslashz> firefox or opera?
<meee> bullgard: That's not my topic dude!
<ZykoticK9> zslashz, adobe's test page is working for me
<meee> bullgard: although it has details if you read it
<ZykoticK9> zslashz, here in channel please!
<zslashz> ok sorry
<zslashz> u usinf firefox ?
<ZykoticK9> zslashz, Firefox 3.6 (windows version)
<zslashz> ok thanks..that doesnt work still
<opensanta> is there a guide for setting up bridged networking using virt-manager?  I have virt-install working already, but virt-manager won't let me use the bridge
<meee> any ideas about this? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1344501)
<ZykoticK9> opensanta, that's probably the biggest advantage VirtualBox has over KVM right now - Bridge networking is just a click away in VBox -- and a big pain under KVM.  I did it a couple years ago - don't remember the steps at all sorry
<opensanta> ZykoticK9: I have the bridge working on the command line, but virt-manager the last leg in my setup
<ZykoticK9> opensanta, as i said it's been years i really don't remember (haven't had KVM or Qemu installed since VBox took me over)
<clex_> kurwa ;u
<m_anish_> TheMusicGuy: I was away for the last 5-10 mins... Any updates?
<TheMusicGuy> m_anish_: I'm not sure
<TheMusicGuy> I'm experimenting
<rumpsy> how to clear system cache memory?
<rumpsy> its 70% here
<ZykoticK9> zslashz, http://imagebin.org/84869 now tell me again that it "doesnt work still"
<TheMusicGuy> m_anish_: rythmbox won't play consistently
<m_anish_> ok ... FYI, I have a dell BH200 and adding the bluetooth pcm device in my asoundrc and then using the following command gconftool -t string -s /system/gstreamer/0.10/default/musicaudiosink "alsasink device=bluetooth" works for me out of the box....
<bullgard> What is the function of the environment variable ORBIT_SOCKETDIR=/tmp/orbit-detlef?
<m_anish_> TheMusicGuy: rhythmbox is able to stream music to my headphones after that
<TheMusicGuy> m_anish_: it will play for a few seconds, or until I pause, then it freezes and the headphones play a very low, soft buzzing sound (like their getting null audio data.)
<xjkx> whats the difference between apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade while the I have the latest ubuntu version ? I am using 9.10, and dist-upgrade has a bigger list. i'd understand they'd add some kernel updates but there are more than that
<xjkx> the manpage doesn't specify a good difference between them
<TheMusicGuy> m_anish_away: well, my system basically just crashed.
<TheMusicGuy> first Chrome and the system tray both crashed, then I lost internet, and everything started going really slow.
<ZykoticK9> zslashz, actually you're right - i can't seem to actually click on any of the icons :(  so only partially working i'm affraid
<TheMusicGuy> It seemed to happen in response to several things trying to connect to the headphones at once...I guess.
<bullgard> xjkx: It's more complicated than that. (But that's all I know.)
<meee> Hi, I've just upgraded from (Ubuntu 9.04) to (Ubuntu 9.10) and I have exactly the same problems with firefox, mentioned here  (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1344501).
<eto> hello
<xdemo> meee, im not sure about the firefox problem, but doing a clean install usually fixes alot of common updgrade issues.... if that helps
<bullgard> !ask | eto
<ubottu> eto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eto> is there a way to run xprogram right after login screen instead of shell ?
<eto> bullgard: ?
<TheMusicGuy> you mean startup applications?
<meee> xdemo: thanks. I don't want to loose my installed stuffs
<TheMusicGuy> eto: system > preferences > startup applications
<meee> xdemo: Are you using Karmic? Is it stable?
<xdemo> been using 64bit version since release, id say its stable
<bullgard> eto: You should write your program's command in System > Applications  > Startup Applications > Startup Programs.
<hunter-12> всем привет
<bullgard> eto: You should write your program's command in System > Applications  > Startup Applications > Startup Programs > Add.
<eto> TheMusicGuy, bullgard: okay so I add rdesktop client cmdline there and default gnome shell won't start? just to be sure
<bullgard> !ru | hunter-12
<ubottu> hunter-12: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hunter-12> sorry ))
<TheMusicGuy> eto: It will start in addition to the rest of thing things in that list.
<Tarek> i have diffuclties in handling thems in ubuntu
<Tarek> no theme i installed and works like it should
<bullgard> eto: I do not understand your English. Please say it in other words.
<kop_> eto  put /usr/bin* in the list ... actually erm , no
<eto> TheMusicGuy:  excuse me but i see there plenty of entries but none of them is gnome shell, can i disable the gnome shell for certain users alltogether?
<Tarek> is there any site for learning how to handle themes
<eto> kop_:  yeah trying to be funny?
<kop_> couldn't help so ..
<ae86-drifter> can someone post a really good regex that they use for validating emails
<TheMusicGuy> eto: you cannot "disable" gnome-terminal. It is something that users simply start by running the command gnome-terminal.
<TheMusicGuy> it does not start unless its told to explicitly, just like everything else.
<koltroll> TheMusicGuy, aha! But how can they run a command without a terminal!!
<TheMusicGuy> alt-f2
<koltroll> :(
<kop_>  heh
<TheMusicGuy> or the applications menu.
<ardchoille> TheMusicGuy: he meant gnome-shell
<anirban_> nick rocket16
<eto> ah sorry maybe i am saying bullshit - i come from windows/dos background by shell i meant desktop and taskbars providers -> the programs which draw "start" buttons and desktop icons
<TheMusicGuy> oh. I'm not familiar with that, sorry.
<ardchoille> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): redefines user interactions with the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.28.0-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 309 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<eto> can i disable those? i want just the rdesktop client
<TheMusicGuy> eto: you may want to check out metacity and/or compiz, depending on whether or not you're using composite desktop effects (ie. "Visual Effects")
<eto> well right now i am reading about gnome shell somebody posted info about
<TheMusicGuy> I'm pretty sure metacity is responsible for things like drawing the window border and titlebars, and is possibly related to the panels as well
<Madpilot> eto, gnome-shell isn't in use yet, at least not in Ubuntu
<eto> i see
<mrwizeguy1983> is there a room for help with sound?
<TheMusicGuy> mrwizeguy1983: a channel specifically for Ubuntu sound issues?
<TheMusicGuy> not likely.
<mrwizeguy1983> that's the question, might be a dumb one, but it's the one i meant to ask
<mrwizeguy1983> i have an odd sound problem
<TheMusicGuy> well, ask it here
<mrwizeguy1983> i installed ubuntu 9.10 on my new laptop today
<mrwizeguy1983> finally worked through some unpleasantness with the video AND the wifi card
<eto> well after some clicking i got to revelation the panel is provided by gnome panel, but there is no entry for that in startup applications
<mrwizeguy1983> anyways, the sound only works via headphones
<Madpilot> eto, if you need to restart gnome-panel, "killall gnome-panel" in a terminal - it'll auto-restart
<mrwizeguy1983> TheMusicGuy, do you have any ideas on that one?
<eto> thank you all i think i am getting close, i will now read about gnome panel
<mrwizeguy1983> i think it's odd that the sound only works via headphones
<mrwizeguy1983> i don't even know yet if the mic works
<TheMusicGuy> mrwizeguy1983: check the sound preferences for audio device settings?
<tomi> <mrwizeguy1983> my 2 cents : right click the sound icon near the time, click Sound Preferences, a windows will pop up, the 4th tab is Output, click your audio device, than in the Connector tab (near the close button) select Analog output
<TheMusicGuy> It seems like the audio system changes drastically with each new release of Ubuntu. I've only just started using 9.10, so I'm not aware of the particulars yet.
<bullgard> What is the function of the environment variable ORBIT_SOCKETDIR=/tmp/orbit-detlef?
<mrwizeguy1983> didn't find any connector tabs
<tomi> <mrwizeguy1983> : for mic : right click the sound icon, click Preferences, go to Input, and move the slider on Input volume, than you will see, if the microphone is working properly
<septim> is it possible to load picture 2b background of gnome start menu
<migis> hello
<migis> does anybody know if google chrome runs on xubuntu?
<mrwizeguy1983> works great on regular ubuntu, idk about xubuntu
<TheMusicGuy> migis: it should run anywhere X can run.
<P1PeNGoD> gg
<FeasibilityStudy> It works on KDE as well, but it's very buggy imo
<tomi> <mrwizeguy1983> : check my mouse cursor
<FeasibilityStudy> at least the Chromium builds are buggy
<TheMusicGuy> migis: if you use the .deb installer from Google, it should automatically determine and install dependencies.
<migis> i am downloading the .deb file now. will check if it works in a few seconds.
<TheMusicGuy> (technically .deb is just a package, but you know what I mean)
<mrwizeguy1983> TheMusicGuy, i still haven't found any tabs called connector
<TheMusicGuy> no, not connector, Hardware.
<TheMusicGuy> that's what it is on my system, anyway.
<l3ns> hi
<mrwizeguy1983> ah, that i do have TheMusicGuy
<mrwizeguy1983> all it has is internal audio
<l3ns> any movie maker available in ubuntu?
<mrwizeguy1983> it's set to analog stereo duplex
<TheMusicGuy> Try different settings, One of them may work.
<TheMusicGuy> for the profile, I mean
<mrwizeguy1983> i checked these settings before, but i don't fully know what i'm doing or i wouldn't be here asking for help lol
<mrwizeguy1983> i'm not aware of any "profile" are there settings i'm missing?
<TheMusicGuy> In the Hardware tab. Click your audio device (Internal Audio), then at the bottom, there should be a menu called Profile.
<itai> hi, i tried to install MSfonts but got an error cause apt couldn't find the sourcforge website, the thing is that now whenever i use apt it keeps trying to install those fonts, is there a way to tell it top stop trying ?
<septim> <itai>:u using proxy?
<itai> septim, no - it found the first few but after andele232.exe it can't find the website, i tried several times
<septim> <itai>:if ur not using proxy, r u using internet sharing?
<itai> septim, no
<septim> <itai>:coz i got the same prob
<septim> <itai>ok
<itai> septim, i dont care so much about the fints, i just want to free apt
<mrwizeguy1983> TheMusicGuy, is there anything else for me to check?
<mrwizeguy1983> i don't get why it only works on headphones TheMusicGuy
<clex_> kurwa mać
<TheMusicGuy> Did you try the different settings for Profile?
<clex_> sorry musze
<Kohar> itai try -f key to fix
<septim> itai:sorry can't help then :)
<itai> Septim, no worries, Kohar ,sudo apt-get install -f ?
<Kohar> itai yea
<KamaL> hi all.. I have ubunut server 9.04 on a VPS, I installed the desktop pack on it, but now when I type STARTX I get this error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/376753/
<KamaL> any idea what's wrong?
<itai> Kohar, it's trying to download the fints again
<itai> fonts...
<Kohar> itai yeap and it's trying reinstall to fix
<itai> Kohar i get "HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found" all the time...
<septim> itai: did u install restricted extras?
<lvlint> best think to do at 4:030am, Have problems with linux
<itai> septim, yes, that what i'm trying to install
<lvlint> a 302 is MOVED meaning that it is found but has moved to a new location what are you trying to do?
<septim> itai: would u test something?
<Jordan_U> itai, sudo apt-get remove msttcorefonts should do it.
<itai> septim, yes
<itai> Jordan_U, i see...does that mean that i cant install the MS fonts at ll?
<septim> itai: go to any site that offer .exe download
<shaullx> anyone has any idea how to install ubuntu from an external usb hdd?
<TheMusicGuy> mrwizeguy1983: Okay, I just did an experiment, and I *think* I have an idea. On the hardware tab, under Profile, select "Analog Stereo Duplex," or the closest one to it. Then, on the Output tab, there is an option at the bottom called "Connector." From the menu there, select "Analog Output."
<shaullx> i tried with unetbootin but it won't boot
<Kohar> itai did you try aptitude to install?
<itai> septim, and ...?
<Jordan_U> itai, I thought you just wanted it to give up. There is probably a way to get it to work if you actually want the MS fonts.
<septim> itai: and try download it
<mrwizeguy1983> TheMusicGuy, i'm on 9.10.  i have hardware input output and applications (and sound effects but that isn't useful)
<itai> Jordan_U, at the moment i want apt back, but i gusss i would want the fonts in the future
<shaullx> anyone?
<itai> Kohar, i used the link at the ubuntu wiki website
<mrwizeguy1983> under out put i have choose a device for sound output TheMusicGuy but only one thing is there
<Jordan_U> itai, "sudo apt-get remove msttcorefonts" should get apt back.
<vlt> Hello. On Ubuntu 9.10 there seems to be a problem with rdesktop and some [Shift]+[key] combinations. I'm not able to use "/", "=", ">", ";" ... Any idea how to solve this?
<TheMusicGuy> mrwizeguy1983:  What is the setting for Profile under the Hardware tab?
<itai> septim, i just downloaded an exe from microsoft and it runs fine under wine
<mrwizeguy1983> hardware doesn't say profile, it says choose a device to configure and settings for the selected device TheMusicGuy
<meborc> vlt: this is due to the different language settings on your windows box... set it to english on both and try then
<Persi> vlt: are you using the correct keyboard locale?
<TheMusicGuy> mrwizeguy1983: do you know how to do a screenshot?
<mrwizeguy1983> internal audio is the only thing available under device and it's selected, the profile (which i apparently must be too tired and didn't see the word before) is analog setereo duplex
<TheMusicGuy> mrwizeguy1983: okay, that helps. :)
<vlt> Persi: I dont't know. Just ran `rdesktop -f <server>`. What is used as default setting?
<KamaL> hi all.. I have ubunut server 9.04 on a VPS, I installed the desktop pack on it, but now when I type STARTX I get this error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/376753/
<vlt> Persi: ... and how to select the correct one?
<shaullx> anyone has any idea how to install ubuntu from an external usb hdd? i tried with unetbootin but it wont boot, i need it to install on my netbook
<vlt> meborc: I can't set the language stting to English on the server.
<TheMusicGuy> mrwizeguy1983: under the Output tab, down at the bottom where it says Connector, what does option is selected?
<mrwizeguy1983> internal audio analog stereo
<itai> shaullx, is there an OS on that machine? unetbb\ooting worked for me
<Persi> vlt:  I don't know how to do it on cli
<meborc> vlt: so server has no graphical user interface? just the command line?
<Kohar> vlt rdesktop -k en-us -f server
<TheMusicGuy> mrwizeguy1983: I'm not talking about that
<TheMusicGuy> mrwizeguy1983: hold on
<vlt> Kohar: I'll try, thanks
<shaullx> itai:nope i tried to install with wubi i had win7 and somehow i messed it all up so now when i power on it just say "Missing operationg system"
<Jordan_U> !install | shaullx
<ubottu> shaullx: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mrwizeguy1983> http://tinypic.com/r/52nggg/6
<itai> shaullx, how about from USB?
<bb__> thanks for your inviting
<TheMusicGuy> does anyone know of an image pastebin besides imagebin.ca?
<shaullx> itai:it is USB but not a flash drive its a small hdd
<mrwizeguy1983> http://tinypic.com/r/264o0fr/6  TheMusicGuy
<itai> shaullx, someone just posted the link to that , check it out
<mrwizeguy1983> TheMusicGuy, tinypic.com is like an image pastebin, the one i just used to send you that
<shaullx> itai:i'm looking but nothing usefull for me there i gues
<pog> minty-chocolate: /join #evolution
<TheMusicGuy> mrwizeguy1983:  okay...it looks like you don't even have the option I'm trying to get you to set. :P
<vlt> Kohar: That doesn't work. Then a lot of keys like "ä", "-", ";" ... are wrong
<shaullx> itai:i mean i dont even get to the setup screen im not talking about booting the live screen
<TheMusicGuy> mrwizeguy1983: This is what my sound options look like: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=30sj3pw&s=6
<vlt> meborc: The server has a gui. What could I try to do?
<itai> shaullx, you need to find a link to installing ubuntu from usb, your hdd will work the same
<meborc> vlt: is that a windows machine you are connecting to?
<TheMusicGuy> mrwizeguy1983: try changing the Profile option (in hardware tab) to different values until the Connector option (in output tab) becomes available.
<meborc> vlt: if so, just use the language settings...
<vlt> meborc: Yes, I tried several machines (XP, w2008)
<itai> shaullx, like thi s maybe : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick?
<vlt> meborc: What does that mean "use the langhuage settings"?
<vlt> meborc: A "-k" option for rdesktop?
<Guest98550> hi. is there anyone who can help me install a theme? i have tried clicking and dragging aswell as through the terminal. ( http://pastebin.com/m24eaadc0 ) and my icons still dont show up. can anyone point me in the right direction ?
<meborc> vlt: what layout are you using on your machine? the keyboard layout... english? estonian...?
<dad__> hi
<vlt> meborc: de_DE
<mrwizeguy1983> out of 4 options it never became available TheMusicGuy
<TheMusicGuy> darn...well, I'm out of ideas.
<dad__> Im after some help with clock settings on client ubuntu
<TheMusicGuy> Sorry
<meborc> vlt: ok, try setting the keyboard in the windows also to german... it is in the language settings in the control panel
<dad__> as its out of sic with server
<dad__> sync
<dad__> anyone good with diskless clients
<vlt> meborc: The windows machines are set correctly. It works from every other rdesktop client (6.06, 8.04, Debian ...)
<vlt> meborc: I can't touch the windows settings.
<shaullx> itai:i have to format it to fat32? i only have exFat and NTFS options
<meborc> vlt: then this is really weird.. i also had this problem, but i was able to use my "estonian" keyboard, by setting the windows layout to english (default)
<meborc> vlt: sorry, don't know how to help you
<vlt> meborc: hmm, thank you ayway
<uwjweq> How can I import an rsa key?
<vlt> uwjweq: Import where?
<Guest98550> is there anyone who can help install icons? GUI and terminal methods havent worked for me
<amnay> iwlist detects wireless networks only after I connect to them with iwconfig . Is it a known bug ?
<uwjweq> I have the key from another machine and I want to import it to my machine so that I can connect to the machine which accepts connections from that key.
<KamaL> hi all.. I have ubunut server 9.04 on a VPS, I installed the desktop pack on it, but now when I type STARTX I get this error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/376753/
<itai> shaullx, not sure,what computer are you using now?
<shaullx> itai:what do u mean computer? os?
<itai> os
<shaullx> itai:win7
<vlt> uwjweq: Put it in ~$USER/.ssh/authorized_keys or use `ssh-copy-id` from the remote machine.
<TheMusicGuy> mrwizeguy1983: I would recommend to just keep playing with settings on the Audio Preferences window while a music player is playing, enough fiddling and you may eventually find a combination of settings that work. It may also help to figure out what soundcard you have (try installing Sysinfo via synaptic) and search for "Ubuntu <yoursoundcard>" on Google.
<shaullx> itai:im trying to format to fat32 maybe it will solve it
<mrwizeguy1983> oh, i have sysinfo
<uwjweq> vlt: This goes for the client to?
<mrwizeguy1983> i always install that lol, i like sysinfo
<TheMusicGuy> heh, good call.
<itai> shaullx, i'm sure win7 can format to fat32, if not, i'm sure you can find some freeware for win7 that would do it
<mrwizeguy1983> it just says multimedia audio controller, nvidia corporation device 0be2 rev a1
<KamaL> can i have a remote desktop on a ubuntu server VPS??? is it possible?
<mrwizeguy1983> but that's the wrong one, that would be the hdmi output sound
<shaullx> itai:yeah im downloading one now
<itai> shaullx, i can;t help you further cause i never booted ubuntu from usb, but there are plenty of HOTOs on the web for it
<vlt> KamaL: I think the VPS machine has no screen to let run X on it. Try vncserver instead
<shaullx> itai:k tnx for ur help:)
<KamaL> vlt: i tried it
<KamaL> and it's running well
<vlt> KamaL: (I do that a lot here with Ubuntu machines running oin Xen)
<itai> shaullx, many years ago i used to boot puppylinux from usb, i bet things r much easier these days,
<q0k> hi At  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Windows_and_Linux I saw that *The most popular Linux variant of choice for development use was Ubuntu, which accounted for over half of Linux respondents. * Is that true?
<blueripple1> hey guys, network-manager openvpn connections dont work. is there a workaround/fix? i dont want to do it via command line
<KamaL> but when i connect from my pc to the vps through vnc viewer, i get an error connecting
<KamaL> may i PM u plz?
<onats> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<onats> anyone else encounter the network-manager problem with openvpn?
<vlt> uwjweq: Put the pubkey in the server's .ssh/authorized_keys or use password based `ssh-copy-id` from the client once.
<uwjweq> vlt: It is on the server already, how to get it to the client? I have it in raw form.
<TheMusicGuy> mrwizeguy1983: perhaps there are multiple audio controllers on your system, and Ubuntu isn't detecting the one for the onboard speakers. (Unlikely, but theoretically possible.) If that's the case, I have no idea what to tell you...
<uwjweq> vlt: In form of a text file.
<vlt> uwjweq: You need to out the client's _public_ key into the server's .ssh/auth...
<ucenik01> hello
<ddalton> hi
<q0k> hi
<uwjweq> vlt: So you do not know of and maybe there is not a way to import a rsa-key that is already known to the server to a client.
<uwjweq> vlt: As stated before, I have the key in a text-file.
<KamaL> vnc is working as far as i see, http://paste.ubuntu.com/376764/ , there are 3 desktops working i guess, but when i try to connect from home through VNC viewer (windows 7), i get this error: "unable to connect to host: Connection refused (10061)
<KamaL> i used this command: <server IP>:1
<KamaL> am i missing something? do i have to opren ports etc???
<dad__> i ned some help with mythbuntu diskless client
<dad__> <dad__> <dad__> time on clients is wrong so mythtv will not open
<dad__> <dad__> <dad__> ntp is installed on server
<dad__> <dad__> <dad__> I had ntp installed on client as well and I set to receive time from server 192.168.1.10 now this made the time on the client 11 hours ahead of the server
<dad__> <dad__> <dad__> now I live in melb au which at presenet is 10 hours +gmt +hr daylight saving
<FloodBot2> dad__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vlt> KamaL: To verify that the server is listening on the vnc port (5901, 5902, 5903 in your case) you can check `netstat -tlpen  |grep 5901` on the server. Maybe there'S a firewall blocking that packets. I would recommend using `vncviewer 127.0.0.1:1 -via <server>`.
<vlt> uwjweq: I already told you: Put the pubkey into $USER/.ssh/authorized_keys.
<MegaHerz> Does anyone ever used Dia?
<MegaHerz> )
<MegaHerz> I mean do you use Dia for modeling/drawing?
<perlmonkey> hi 'buntu guys, could use some advice... I just installed linux-server for the server orientated kernel... installation went fine, but when it came to do update grub, I chose "leave existing" so I think it didn't update it.. anyway I ran "update-grub" and it showed the new kernels in "found kernels" list but they're not being added to the menu.lst any ideas?
<Explore1> http://codepad.org/TsafelXw , anyidea about this error?
<Allaun> I messed up a bit, I noticed my account wasnt spelled right so i created a new account and deleted the old one, BUT i forgot to put the new group in the sudo/admin
<vlt> KamaL: Oh, you're connecting from a windows client. I don't know whether it supports the "-via" option but you can establish an ssh tunnel manually using putty for example
<KamaL> vlt: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5901            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          1297554     9548/Xvnc
<vlt> !anyone | MegaHerz
<ubottu> MegaHerz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<darolu> parlmonkey: if you use grub2, it no longer uses/creates a menu.lst file
<perlmonkey> ah
<MegaHerz> vlt: thanks
<perlmonkey> darolu have to add them manually?
<ewook> darolu: it doesn't? so what is it using then?
<darolu> !grub2 > perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey, please see my private message
<KamaL> vlt: what does that output mean?
<perlmonkey> thanks
<koltroll> is it possible to change etc/hosts so that *.test goes to 127.0.0.1 ? For instance www.myTestPage.test
<darolu> ewook: /boot/grub/grub.cfg or something like that
<darolu> !grub2 > ewook
<ewook> darolu: k.
<ubottu> ewook, please see my private message
<perlmonkey> koltroll yes
<koltroll> I've tried 127.0.0.1 .test and 127.0.0.1 *.test
<koltroll> perlmonkey, oh care to tell? :)
<perlmonkey> koltroll I think you just need an entry in your /hosts
<perlmonkey> */etc/hosts
<q0k> Hi! I've a Firefox question... the back and forward menu is unified (it wasn't several years ago)I want to have separate back and forward menus in the navigation toolbar. There were two of them in the past; now it's so inconvenient to understand which one leads where... Please bring them two back! thanks in advance.
<MegaHerz> Ok. Again, I installed Dia. Before I tried Dia many times. I install it, see that I can't draw anything useable with it and uninstall it. This time I decided to ask before uninstallnig - maybe I do something wrong? This time I need to draw a simple schema of home network and see NO shapes which I can use - only outdated backwarded funny ugly shapes
<koltroll> perlmonkey, well yea but how should that entry look?
<vlt> KamaL: It means the server is listening on that port but maybe some packet filter _between_ you and the server is blocking it. I'd strongly recommend using an encrypted ssh tunnel in the case you have not full control over the network.
<MegaHerz> Is there some magic which use apply to Dia, which allows you to draw Networks?
<KamaL> vlt: how do i do that?
<perlmonkey> maybe..
<q0k> Hi! I've a *Firefox* question... the back and forward menu is unified (it wasn't several years ago) I want to have _separate back and forward menus_ in the navigation toolbar. There were two of them in the past; now it's so inconvenient to understand which one leads where... Please bring them two back! thanks in advance.
<MegaHerz> I inspeced Dis website and found no shapes packages with a name like: "Modern Not-outdated Shapes for drawing your ordinary home network"
<darolu> MegaHerz: do you use compiz?
<KamaL> putty>ssh>tunnel?
<bullgard> What is the function of the environment variable ORBIT_SOCKETDIR=/tmp/orbit-detlef?
<Explore1> http://codepad.org/TsafelXw , anyidea about this error?
<perlmonkey> 127.0.0.1 localhost www.myTestPage.test
<ZykoticK9> koltroll, think i have an answer for you - don't use the "*" just have ".test" and see if that works
<MegaHerz> darolu: why? I'm talking about shapes for Dia - where can I get good ones?
<ikonia> bullgard: tells you where the socket file for orbit is
<perlmonkey> or you might need to do several entries, like starting with test
<perlmonkey> not sure
<vlt> KamaL: You already use putty to connect to the VPS?
<KamaL> yes, i'm connecting right now
<ZykoticK9> koltroll, oh - i guess you've already tried that :(  sorry guess i'm wrong (agina...)
<Lanlost> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<MegaHerz> Ok, lets kick Dia off. How to draw netwrok schema in Ubuntu?
<Lanlost> hah
 * Lanlost high fives MegaHerz 
<Lanlost> YEAH
<darolu> MegaHerz: You said you can't draw anything, so I asumed it was failing to render lines, boxes, etc... compositing sometimes creates errors in said rendering, killing compiz would help; if it still fails to render, try updating/changing your video drivers.
<FloodBot2> Lanlost: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard> ikonia: Thank you.
<vlt> KamaL: Open connection settings, look for ssh tunnel, define a local listening port (like 12345 or 5901 too) and a remote endpoint (127.0.0.1:5901). Then open vncviewer and connect to ":1".
<Waceman> Could anyone please tell me if the 3G Dongle E220 issue been resolved without a Firmware update?
<KamaL> vlt: local listening port=source port, and remote endpoint=destination ?
<vlt> KamaL: choose a local listening port and connect to that later. Remote endpoint (the server) should be 127.0.0.1 on port 5901.
<KamaL> vlt - i chose 5901 as local listening, and remote point as u said
<KamaL> i logged in, andn now tring to connect through vnc viewer
<KamaL> should i connect to 127.0.0.1:1 ?
<vlt> KamaL: When your local listening port is 5901 connect to 127.0.0.1:1 or just :1 on newer vncviewers
<vlt> KamaL: In case you can't occupy the 590* ports locally choose something like 12345 and connect to 127.0.0.1::12345 (double colon)
<KamaL> "the connection closed unexpectedly. do you wish to attempt to reconnect to :1"?
<neverAFK> how do you listen on local port and then forward the traffic out another port to remote machine over ssh?
<vlt> KamaL: So there's at least a connection ;-)
<KamaL> :)
<vlt> neverAFK: `ssh -L localport:remote_ip:remote_port`
<meowbuntu> i have just installed conky bit i cant find the configure file its not in ~/conky as suggested on many sites
<KamaL> vlt: source port and local port 12345?
<neverAFK> thats what i thought, but didnt know if it worked for a remote machine.
<perlmonkey> I don't want to use grub2, can I go back to using grub
<neverAFK> thanks vlt
<perlmonkey> I find it quite offensive this was installed without even asking
<vlt> KamaL: 12345 is just an example. Port 5901 seems to be available on your local machine so keep using it
<Jordan_U> perlmonkey, Why do you find it offensive?
<pts> perlmonkey: you will need grub2 if you want to boot from an ext4 partition, so unless /boot is on ext3 you will have t make on that is ext3
<perlmonkey> because software should not automatically be replaced without asking for confirmation first
<perlmonkey> and its somewhat arrogant of the maintainers to assume that everyone WANTS grub2 in the first place
<bazhang> meowbuntu, have you seen the beginners guide for conky at ubuntuforums
<Jordan_U> perlmonkey, Grub2 does not replace grub legacy on upgrades, if it did that is a bug and you should report it. But be sure that is actually what happened first
<pts> perlmonkey: if you dont want new stuff, dont upgrade...
<perlmonkey> ok
<gino> rc.net
<pts> at least not untill you know what changes
<perlmonkey> pts: i want new stuff but i want to choose what apps I install that's all, like I dont want an old replaced with something entirely different without confirmation
<meowbuntu> bazhang, yes i have its not where it should be there is no ~/.conkyrc file
<perlmonkey> i still have to have grub2 installed
<Jordan_U> perlmonkey, You can go back to grub legacy with "sudo apt-get install grub" but what problem are you having with grub2?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 meowbuntu
<perlmonkey> Jordan_U thanks, well my problem is with grub the legacy version...it's not adding my newly installed kernel to the menu.lst, and someone pointed me to grub2 wiki as the solution and said grub won't be updated if grub2 is installed
<bobbhs77> hi everyone, i had a huawei surf stick working for a few minutes under karmic, it crashes now so i'm trying it now with jaunty (9.04). started with "usb-modeswitch-1.1.0" and a "make install" . found my stick in the .conf file and removed the appropriate ; . the problem is now that the network manager doesn't accept my password for the keyring. i have admin rights in the user config but it still rejects my password. i checked the System--Authorizations--o
<bobbhs77> rg--freedesktop--network-manager-settings--Modify systen connections and added my username to the allow list, but still no luck. any other ideas?
<Jordan_U> perlmonkey, First run "apt-cache policy grub-pc" to see if you actually have grub2 installed.
 * perlmonkey does it
<perlmonkey> confirmed
<perlmonkey> it's not installed
<perlmonkey> hmm
<Jordan_U> perlmonkey, Ok, and "apt-cache policy grub" should show that grub legacy is installed still.
<perlmonkey> Jordan_U yes confirmed, grub legacy is installed
<toni_> rc.gr
<Jordan_U> perlmonkey, Do you get any error when you run "sudo update-grub"?
<meowbuntu> bazhang, that does not say exactly where the conky config files are
<perlmonkey> why doesn't upgrade-grub add the new kernels to the menu.lst :-/
<perlmonkey> *update
<perlmonkey> none, it shows the new kernels in the list of found kernels
<Jordan_U> perlmonkey, Try installing grub2, it's much easier to debug ( and more reliable ) IMHO.
<meowbuntu> does anyone know where the system conky files are (not user ones)
<perlmonkey> :-/
<overmind> How can I see what chip is using my usb wifi?
<KamaL> vlt: same error msg. closed unexpectedly
<perlmonkey> I did it
<ZykoticK9> overmind, "lspci | grep -i ethernet" will give you card name and perhaps the chip being used
<bobbhs77> overmind--  try lsusb in a terminal
<overmind> ZykoticK9: Yeah, that was, thanks
<vlt> On Ubuntu 9.10 there seems to be a problem with rdesktop and some [Shift]+[key] combinations. I'm not able to use "/", "=", ">", ";" ... On every other rdesktop client I've tried (6.06, 8.04, Debian) it works fine. Any idea how to solve this?
<Jordan_U> perlmonkey, Make sure that you choose a drive to install to when prompted, otherwise grub won't be installed to the mbr and will fail to boot.
<KamaL> any other solution vlt???
<perlmonkey> Jordan_U it didn't ask/prompt me :-/
<Jordan_U> perlmonkey, How did you upgrade?
<vlt> KamaL: Tried another vncviewer?
<perlmonkey> I used apt-get install grub2
<perlmonkey> from shh
<pts> KamaL:  you could try tsclient to see if its a client bug
<perlmonkey> *ssh
<Jordan_U> perlmonkey, Ok, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and make sure that a drive is selected, you can leave the other options as default.
<perlmonkey> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> perlmonkey, np
<perlmonkey> Jordan_U it's popped up "following command line extracted from legacy grub... confirm it's correct"  It's blank tho!
<Jordan_U> perlmonkey, That's normal, it will only have options if you added custom options yourself
<perlmonkey> ok so i will leave it blank
<perlmonkey> what is "quiet"
<Jordan_U> perlmonkey, That suppresses kernel messages at boot, "quiet splash" are the defaults when for the non recovery mode entries.
<perlmonkey> aha ok, i had some probs lately with my server not booting and hanging so I guess leave all these blank is best
<perlmonkey> woah all installed
<Jordan_U> perlmonkey, You selected a drive?
<perlmonkey> ya i selected the right drive with spacebar and it got *
<Jordan_U> perlmonkey, You should be good to go then :)
<perlmonkey> woohoo many thanks
<Jordan_U> perlmonkey, np
<KamaL> vlt- tightvnc is giving same error- connection closed :/
<indus> hi
<PeskyJ> I just installed 9.10 and did all the updates and my laptop wouldn't boot, so re-installed now but not done the updates
<faz_kn> ANY BODY KNOWS HOW TO INCREASE RESOLUTION IN XUBUNTU......
<perlmonkey> Jordan_U does grub2.cfg now replace menu.lst, and if so how do you edit it, as it says do not edit directly
<perlmonkey> *grub.cfg
<PeskyJ> it crashed after checking the disk as clean and it then said udevsomething exited with status code 1, udevmonitor (same) something else, and networking
<indus> faz_kn, use small letters please
<torasuku> Is there a way to keep mounted things off of the "bookmarks" section in Nautilus? (MOUNTED things, not folders)
<PeskyJ> does anyone know what updates might cause that so that I can avoid them?
<perlmonkey> faz_kn: go to your settings > display window
<faz_kn> any body knows how to increase resolution in xubuntu?????
<Jordan_U> perlmonkey, You edit /etc/default/grub, which is basically like the comments-that-weren't-actually-comments in grub legacy's menu.lst
<faz_kn> it just shows 800 res......
<perlmonkey> oo thanks
<faz_kn> i need 1240......
<Jordan_U> perlmonkey, np
<koltroll> Guys, When inserting my iphone I'm getting "You have just inserted a medium with digital photos. Choose what application to launch", but there are no applications to choose from. And no matter what I choose it doesn't get mounted so I can't browse the files manually.
<indus> faz_kn, what graphics card, what version of ubuntu
<faz_kn> i am using xubuntu
<faz_kn> indus....
<faz_kn> temme
<faz_kn> sdf
<FloodBot2> faz_kn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> faz_kn, hi
<faz_kn> hello, indus
<meowbuntu> anyone know how to change background colours in conky heres my config file http://www.pastebin.org/91918
<faz_kn> do you know indus...... how to change resolution to avail
<indus> faz_kn, can you tell me the output of lspci from  a terminal
<indus> faz_kn, and paste it
<indus> !paste | faz_kn
<ubottu> faz_kn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<torasuku> Is there a way to keep mounted things off of the "bookmarks" section in Nautilus? (MOUNTED things, not folders)
<Guest26910> \j #vladivostok
<bobbhs77> try again, , i had a huawei surf stick working for a few minutes under karmic, it crashes now so i'm trying it now with jaunty (9.04). started with "usb-modeswitch-1.1.0" and a "make install" . found my stick in the .conf file and removed the appropriate ; . the problem is now that the network manager doesn't accept my password for the keyring. i have admin rights in the user config but it still rejects my password. i checked the System--Authorizations--o
<bobbhs77>  rg--freedesktop--network-manager-settings--Modify systen connections and added my username to the allow list, but still no luck. any other ideas?
<Guest26910> help
<meowbuntu> anyone know how to change background colours in conky heres my config file http://www.pastebin.org/91918
<faz_kn> the result of pastebin..... indus.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/376787/
<PeskyJ> what does udevmonitor do and why would it exit with status 1 during boot causing complete failure to boot up?
<lvlint> meowbuntu, http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html
<meowbuntu> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<faz_kn> indus ....... read it carefully
<indus> faz_kn, ok
<indus> faz_kn, ati hmm, which driver did you install for your card?
<Guest1467> how can i open zip file?
<ZykoticK9> Guest1467, from cli "unzip $filename" or use file-roller the Archive program in Gnome
<faz_kn> i don't know.... indus...
<meowbuntu> lvlint, i cant change the colours when i do nothing in menu changes what are the colour format
<justgreg> hey
<Guest1467> how can i open zip file?
<Jordan_U> Guest1467, Double click it.
<indus> faz_kn, ok did you go to system>admin>display?
<faz_kn> yah
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, your answer is actually much better then mine
<Guest1467> ok
<faz_kn> i'm using xubuntu .... indus......
<torasuku> Bansee doesn't "watch" my music directory?
<torasuku> Banshee*
<indus> faz_kn, ok what option do you have for resolution?
<q0k> hi... did you ever have a situation when you had your space on HDD allocated for a single partition for windows to boot, and then you decided to install Ubuntu ?
<lvlint> meowbuntu, own_window_colour 	If own_window_transparent no, set a specified background colour (defaults to black). Takes either a hex value (#ffffff) or a valid RGB name (see /usr/lib/X11/rgb.txt)
<solistic> installing flashplugin-installer fails, because http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.0.42.34.orig.tar.gz gives a 404 ...
<faz_kn> maximum option 800.600
<faz_kn> can you do it to go more
<paradoxuncreated> Hiya, I installed jack, with synaptic and it worked, but then I tried to install it from source, and it stopped working, also from synaptic is doesn't work now. Can anyone help?
<ps2dvdman> I could use a little help, getting a "no screens found" error trying to boot off of pen drive
<q0k> hi... did you ever have a situation when you had your *space on HDD allocated for a single partition for windows to boot,** and then you decided to install Ubuntu ?
<q0k> hi... did you ever have a situation when you had your *space on HDD allocated for a single partition for windows to boot*, and then you decided to install Ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> q0k, That is a very common situation, in fact possibly one of the most common. The Ubuntu installer gives you the option to resize your windows partition.
<richard123> hi, I have no sound at all, all setting seem to be fine - anyone had same experience?
<Jordan_U> q0k, Please don't repeat like that.
<q0k> Do I need to do any backups before shrinking?
<ZykoticK9> solistic, if you open http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/ you'll see that particular version is not there?  have you tried updating the apt database with "sudo apt-get update" then trying again.
<q0k> Jordan_U: Do I need to do any backups before shrinking? Or it is a stable thing to do?
<jpds> q0k: You should always have backups.
<zvacet> solistic: you need deb package from http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/
<solistic> ZykoticK9: of course
<Jordan_U> q0k, The resize process is stable but you should always back up important files.
<ZykoticK9> richard123, i'm affraid to say that's a very common problem
<faz_kn> could i chat in pvt indus.................
<q0k>  important files. - okay, but there also is planty of installtion work (install win XP, install MS Office, install many apps) is it at a danger of getting lost?
<indus> faz_kn, OK
<richard123> zykotick9: any ideas?
<ps2dvdman> can anyone help please, I get a "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration"
<ps2dvdman> error
<Jordan_U> q0k, There is always a risk but I honestly wouldn't worry about it.
<d3vic3> help!!!!!! i locked my screen session and can't get back! not accepting my account password...
<q0k> Jordan_U , should I backup whole HDD or just my user's files?
<solistic> zvacet: you mean the repo .deb is brocken, so i should try one of these?
<ZykoticK9> richard123, you might want to have a look at this forum post and see if it helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 best of luck
<filippo> how can i install eclipse 3.4.2 on ubuntu 9.10?
<q0k> d3vic3 , it should let a root user in, anyhow
<abhi_nav> filippo: eclipse is listed in add/remove
<ZykoticK9> richard123, did you just upgrade to 9.10 from a previous version?
<Jordan_U> q0k, Just your user's files.
<q0k> how long does the install take?
<filippo> abhi_nav, it's eclipse 3.5.1
<m_anish_> q0k: You can also try the windows based installer (wubi)... It will install ubuntu as any other windows application. You'll have the option of selecting ubuntu/windows at boo time.
<abhi_nav> filippo: try this: sudo apt-get install eclipse 3.4.2
<Jordan_U> q0k, ~20 minutes depending on how big your hard drive is / how fast your computer is.
<m_anish_> q0k: *boot time
<q0k> no, I want them to be independent...
<d3vic3> q0k, thx but is there any other way around it when root isn't there?
<Pete43> I boot ubuntu, it goes to the login name menu or login as other, but the mouse and select bar is frozen.   how to solve so it can allow login?
<filippo> abhi_nav, nothing
<Vittorini> ciao ragazzi
<abhi_nav> filippo: google how to install eclipse from commnad line and use that syntax
<Vittorini> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<abhi_nav> filippo: nothing means? error or what?
<q0k> d3vic3 , /how/ did you block the session?
<Vittorini> non mi va più l'audio su ubuntu
<filippo> abhi_nav, there is no package with that name
<Vittorini> qualcuno mi può dare una mano
<Vittorini> !?!?!?!
<q0k> !fr | Vittorini
<ubottu> Vittorini: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<d3vic3> q0k, i did C-x
<Pete43> did i put in another mode by mistake?
<zvacet> solistic:  version you tried to download is not on the repos as you can see try to use latest deb package
<abhi_nav> filippo: why dont u use the version which is available in add/remove?
<q0k> d3vic3 , I know nothing about it... sorry... just hang on, somebody could see your question...
<filippo> abhi_nav, because at university we use eclipse 3.4.2
<ps2dvdman> are there intel drivers located on the iso that would load the monitor?
<Pete43> recovery makes no difference with this problem
<abhi_nav> filippo: i dont this that wll make any difference? the software is the same naa?
<abhi_nav> think
<d3vic3> anybody knows about GNU Screen by here? i locked my session and i'm in trouble back :/
<filippo> if i create workspaces with eclipse 3.5, another eclipse 3.4 can't read them
<Mohero> d3vic3: if it's locked, it just askes for your user password
<abhi_nav> filippo: i cannt find any point in it. you can run the programes made in 3.5 inside 3.4 ?? y/ n?
<filippo> reverse is possibie
<q0k> d3vic3 locked his screen session and can't get back! not accepting account password... root user isn't there... is there any other way around?
<solistic> zvacet: To make that more precise, i did not try to download it, the package flashplugin-installer from the repo tried to download it
<abhi_nav> filippo: ok
<faz_kn> indus........... temme how to increase res from on 800x
<q0k> this isn't my question, this is question of d3vic3
<d3vic3> yep, exactly as sayed q0k :)
<ZykoticK9> filippo, this PPA has 3.4.1 does that help? https://launchpad.net/~eclipse-team/+archive/ppa
<solistic> zvacet: oh, I do not see a .deb for amd64 *puzzle*...
<Mohero> d3vic3: if I do ^C x, it asks for my user password (the user which I ran screen under)
<d3vic3> Mohero, when i enter my account pass it's not accepting it
<Mohero> d3vic3: ok, just tested something
<Mohero> are you on the machine, or is it over SSH?
<ps2dvdman> could someone please help me get my monitor drivers working please?
<d3vic3> over SSH
<ZykoticK9> solistic, no 64bit DEB I'm affraid - you have to do manual install if you want 64bit flash (i've never bothered)
<abhi_nav> filippo: here is it is listed eclipse 3.4.2 for download : http://archive.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/index.php
<filippo> ZykoticK9, i try it
<abhi_nav> filippo: is what u r searching?
<Mohero> d3vic3: ok, in a new terminal, ssh to the same box as the same user, and run "screen -x"
<zvacet> solistic: you are right they are 386 only I don't know how to help you with that
<filippo> i've tried it but i can start it without installing?
<Mohero> I just tested this, locked this window, ssh'd from another and ran "screen -x" and my session returned, the other terminal was still asking for the password :)
<abhi_nav> filippo: is this the thing u r searching?
<faz_kn> how to increase resolution in xubuntu..........
<filippo> i try eclipse without installing it, but it doesn't start and no errors in terminal
<Explore1> Hi all, no sound on my machine ubuntu9.04, any suggestions?
<d3vic3> Mohero, woderful!!! that's working fine
<Mohero> d3vic3: no prob. glad I could help
<d3vic3> Mohero, many thanks :)
<filippo> i search information to install
 * Mohero goes back to work
<filippo> thank you
<Explore1> Hi all, no sound on my machine ubuntu9.04, any suggestions?
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, this "might" help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
 * abhi_nav is away: I'm busy
<meowbuntu> for hi how do i search and find files
<q0k> In Windows, they are "Administrator" and "Limited"... In Ubuntu, what is the antonym to "root user" ?
<mgg> nene el cachinba
<lvlint> find / -name filename
<q0k> In Windows, they are *Administrator* and *Limited*... In Ubuntu, what is the antonym to *root user* ?
<mgg> nene el cachinba
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, Places / Search for Files - is the GUI method in Gnome
<andruk> is there a way to tell NetworkManager which interface to use for LAN traffic and which interface to use for internet traffic?
<q0k> !sp | mgg
<Explore1> ZykoticK9: aplay -l  **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****  card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]  Subdevices: 0/1  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Explore1> is this correct output for aplay -l?
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, it shows a card so that is good!
<mgg> nene el cachinba
<zvacet> q0k: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<q0k> !es | mgg
<ubottu> mgg: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ZykoticK9> !es | mgg
<mgg> nene el cachimba
<ps2dvdman> could someone please help me I cant figure out my monitor drivers
<WierdAAR> Hello. I'm trying to install xampp on Xbuntu. I used this command "sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.3a.tar.gz C- /opt" and got this answer "tar: C-: Not found in archive, tar: /opt: Not found in archive, tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors" What does that mean?
<bullgard> What does an ordinary Ubuntu user need an  ORB (Object Request Broker) for? "It allows programs to send requests and receive replies from other programs, regardless of the locations of the two programs."
<Explore1> FATAL: Module snd_ not found., this is the error..
<Explore1> how to solve?
<constantin> hola
<mgg> nene el pesca
<ZykoticK9> WierdAAR, why use xampp when all the tools are in the repo?  Anyways you have C- and i'm pretty sure it should be -C
<constantin> e que?
<Madpilot> mgg, English in #ubuntu, please. Spanish in #ubuntu-es.
<andruk> is there a way to tell NetworkManager which interface to use for LAN traffic and which interface to use for internet traffic?
<mgg> como
<constantin> alguien me puede ayudar?
<q0k> mgg, ¿Qué quieres decir?
<Explore1> ZykoticK9: FATAL: Module snd_ not found., this is the error.how to solve? any idea?
<q0k> !es | mgg
<ubottu> mgg: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, it's going to be snd_<SOMETHINGELSEHERE> not just snd_
<WierdAAR> ZykoticK9, in the repo? What do yo mean?
<bullgard> !es | constantin
<ubottu> constantin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mgg> comom dices
<constantin> ok
<q0k> mgg : En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mgg> ok
<constantin> how can i install aircrack on ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> WierdAAR, you want apache/php/mysql right?  each of those is in the repository - amp stuff is NOT supported in this channel, but if you use the stuff built into *buntu it is.
<ps2dvdman> shit, at least I can speak fucking english and no one will help me
<mgg> yo español
<constantin> ive just install ubuntu on my pc
<q0k> No sabemos español ... MGG. Perdón
<ZykoticK9> !language | ps2dvdman
<ubottu> ps2dvdman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> ps2dvdman, watch the language
<ps2dvdman> constantin: try Backtrack 4
<bullgard> !language | ps2dvdman
<torasuku> ps2dvdman, what's the problem?
<ZykoticK9> !es | mgg
<ubottu> mgg: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zvacet> !language | ps2dvdman
<ps2dvdman> I could use a little help, getting a "no screens found" error trying to boot off of pen drive
<constantin> ive triyed bactrack3
<constantin> and its very good
<torasuku> ps2dvdman, oo, I've never booted from a pen drive, but have you looked through the usual X configurations? Made sure drivers are on there as well?
<Madpilot> ubottu, aircrack-ng | constantin
<Explore1> ZykoticK9: i am not getting anything when i press tab after snd_ as said in the doc.
<Madpilot> ubottu, info aircrack-ng | constantin
<constantin> ok
<WierdAAR> ZykoticK9, Well, The point is that I have used Xampp with luck before, and if the only diffrence is that I can't get support from this forum, then, not to sound like a douche, I would rather stick with what I know. Unless I missed a point you where making?
<q0k> !es > mgg
<ubottu> mgg, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, step 4 right?
<Explore1> yes
<Madpilot> constantin, sorry, trying to get the bot to help you. Basically, it looks like aircrack is now aircrack-ng, and it's in the Universe repository
<ZykoticK9> WierdAAR, it's up to you man
<joebodo> constantin, http://www.junauza.com/2010/02/hacking-wi-fi-password-using-ubuntu.html
<mgg> JOin ubuntu es
<WierdAAR> ZykoticK9, Ok, But anyways thanks for spotting my misstake!
<lvlint> WierdAAR, apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 phpmyadmin
<dawning> I want to launch a particular app without Compiz just for its window. Any idea of a command line call I can make that'll not use compiz effects just for that particular launch?
<mgg> no se ponerlo
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, it's a dash not an underscore so "sudo modprobe snd-" then TABKEY
<q0k> mgg , Me uní a #ubuntu-es
<mgg> no s3e ponrelo
<ZykoticK9> WierdAAR, glad to help
<WierdAAR> lvlint, Why not just xampp?
<zarex> HI, how to convert CIL (C#/mono) to native binary?
<ps2dvdman> torasuku: I am fairly new to linux so I don't know the commands to initialize the driver, the display adapter is an intel, so I assume it should work with the intel adapters that were included
<pinkspider> WHAT ?
<pinkspider> tem alguém do BRAZIL AKÊ ?
<mgg> yo español
<pinkspider> noo
<q0k> mgg, pregunte a su pregunta en #ubuntu-es de nuevo.
<lvlint> WierdAAR, security, support... is there a certain feature of xampp you like?
<pinkspider> brazil
<mgg> yo español
<ZykoticK9> mgg stop it!
<jpds> !es > mgg
<ubottu> mgg, please see my private message
<constantin> what should i do now mgg?
<faz_kn> how to avail highest resolution in xubuntu os..........
<mgg> yo español
<ps2dvdman> what directory would I find the drivers in? maybe they were not copied when I made the bootable pendrive and are still on the iso
<Explore1> ZykoticK9: dash doesn't work too.
<q0k> mgg Estoy en #ubuntu-es. Por favor, pregunte a su pregunta aquí.
<zarex> HI, how to convert CIL (C#/mono) to native binary?
<q0k> mgg Estoy en #ubuntu-es. Por favor, pregunte a su pregunta aquí ---  #ubuntu-es
<WierdAAR> lvlint, Not more than I know it ? And I will only be using basic features. As far as security; I don't see what security I would use for a local set-up of a webpage?
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, "sudo modprobe snd-" then tab right?
<Explore1> yes
<faz_kn> how to avail highest resolution in xubuntu os..........
<kickar> hey guys i dont know what brand is my keyborad
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, you're not adding a space after the dash are you?
<kickar> what shouyld i refer to ? i have got a lot of media keys
<faz_kn> #xubuntu
<d3vic3> andruk, http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r20660640-Two-NICS-route-internet-over-one-LAN-over-other
<bullgard> faz_kn: Please read first man xrandr.
<Explore1> i am not adding
<lvlint> WierdAAR, well if  you know it and can get it to install go for it. I just know that line i gave you will set up lampp in <9  minutes
<d3vic3> andruk, http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-1035-0.html?forumID=101&threadID=307884
<Explore1> 127 possibilities now
<d3vic3> adruk, those two links may help you :)
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, that's better!
<torasuku> ps2dvdman, I'd love to help, but I have no experience with running from a USB. Does the "No Screens" pop up when you try to run it Live (without installing) or after you install?
<noknok> Hi there! I have managed to install samba and I am now able to access a external media hard disk via "smb://mypc/externaldisk". But is this path somehow integrated into the Linux root hierarchy under "/". In particular,  how is my Ubuntu Rythmbox player able to address this disk?
<faz_kn> what...... bullgard
<kickar> can anyone help me with my keyboars
<ps2dvdman> torasuku?
<kickar> keyboard
<Madpilot> kickar, media keys can be checked and re-programmed from System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts easily
<mgg> yo canNabis me gusta yo español
<WierdAAR> lvlint, Well I'm still quite new to both GNU/linux and apache ect. So whats the diffrence between lampp and xampp?
<bullgard> faz_kn: Try to use complete sentences.
<faz_kn> okay
<kickar> Madpilot,  my F keys are not working and Numlock numbers are moving the mouse
<andruk> d3vic3: sweet!  thanks!
<Explore1> ZykoticK9: what is it supposed to show?
<bullgard> What does an ordinary Ubuntu user need an  ORB (Object Request Broker) for? "It allows programs to send requests and receive replies from other programs, regardless of the locations of the two programs."
<Madpilot> kickar, fun. System->Pref->Keyboard should also help you.
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, those 127 items are all the possible sound card drivers.  What soundcard to you have?
<Explore1> ZykoticK9: i do not understand step3..can u pls explain tht to me?
<kickar> Madpilot,  yes but i dont know what brand is to define .. so what is the typical one ?
<ps2dvdman> kickar try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Explore1>  aplay -l  **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****  card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]  Subdevices: 0/1  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<faz_kn> how to avail highest resolution in xubuntu os....
<Explore1> ZykoticK9: those 127 are just my files, not any sound drivers..
<q0k> !ot > mgg
<q0k> !ot | mgg
<ubottu> mgg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<faz_kn> how to avail highest resolution in xubuntu os....
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, first try snd_hda_intel
<joebodo> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, those 127 "files" are available drivers for soundcards on your system - does that make sence?
<Madpilot> faz_kn, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution for starters
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, i'm so sorry it's suppose to be snd-hda-intel
<Explore1> ZykoticK9: sudo modprobe  snd-hda-intel WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release. WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<mgg> yo español
<filippo> why on karmic sun-java6-doc doesn't work?
<ZykoticK9> mgg "/join #ubuntu-es"
<mgg> yo español
<filippo> i can't install it from synaptic
<JayStorm> icedtea
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, those are only Warning and you can safely ignore them
<faz_kn> madpilot........ how to increase resolution man
<mgg> españa bonita
<Explore1> so can i go to step5 now?
<Madpilot> faz_kn, have you read that webpage I gave you the address of?
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, there is no step 5 :)  try your sound
<Explore1> there is no step5, do i need to reinstall my drivers?
<mgg> agregame
<faz_kn> yah and also tried but it failes
<Madpilot> mgg, espanol in #ubuntu-es "/join #ubuntu-es"
<Explore1> sound is already on..playing song..
<gidna> Hi
<LearnPatience> Hi
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, i thought you didn't have sound!
<gonzalvea> how to declare two dimensional arrays in shell scripting?
<Explore1> ya no sound.
<LearnPatience> Huzzah! I have broken the IRC barrier!
<Explore1> i put the song on, so that i can know if sound starts working.
<q0k> Hi. I'm looking at the page https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/i386/index.html it says This document contains installation instructions for the Ubuntu 9.04 system (codename “‘Jaunty Jackalope’”), for the Intel x86 (“i386”) architecture. Why does it say 9.04 when it actually is about 9.10 ?
<tryggvib> Hello, I'm searching for a free software commandline utility to interface with an Oracle database... can anybody point me in the right direction?
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, try restarting the application that is trying to play music/whatever
<faz_kn> madpilot...... i've tried it but no result
<gonzalvea> how to declare two dimensional arrays in shell scripting?
<bazhang> q0k, karmic is 9.10
<Madpilot> faz_kn, I don't know much about fixing resolution myself, beyond what that page suggests. Sorry.
<Explore1> ZykoticK9: i did not change anything right? how wil it start working..i already restarted the applicaiont once now,  not working still
<ps2dvdman> torasuku: after typing startx the error appears
<faz_kn> madpilot what's your reso.
<gonzalvea> how to declare two dimensional arrays in shell scripting?
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, that modprobe installed the intel sound driver - you'd have to restart the app after that
<Madpilot> faz_kn, 1280x1024 on an old-school CRT here. Haven't had any resolution trouble in several years w/ Ubuntu.
<faz_kn> what
<alexxio> how can i prevent apache2 and mysql to run at boot?
<faz_kn> oho
<faz_kn> so wht would i do......... madpilot y
<Explore1> ZykoticK9: i wil restart again now
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, you mean reboot?
<Madpilot> faz_kn, if you know your video card model, google that + "Ubuntu"
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, you don't need to reboot!
<gonzalvea> how can I save a paragraph into a variable and later access it line by line in bash scripting?
<faz_kn> and then
<Explore1> ZykoticK9: i just started application/ doesn't work still
<faz_kn> madpilot then
<arunbabu> ################## how can I save a paragraph into a variable and later access it line by line in bash scripting?
<bazhang> arunbabu, /join #bash
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, k - let me research your card a little more - is this a laptop/portable computer by the way?
<Explore1> laptop
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, to save me scrolling up - what Ubuntu are you using?
<ps2dvdman> could anyone else possibly help me with installing my display drivers
<Persi> ps2dvdman: what kind of problem do you have?
<dawning> ps2dvdman: What video card?
<Explore1> ZykoticK9: 9.04
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, thanks - one moment
<bullgard> What is the function of the environment variable ORBIT_SOCKETDIR=/tmp/orbit-detlef?
<ps2dvdman> I have the .tar file with the drivers in it, copied it to the pen drive but don't know where to go from there, it is an intel 3150 display adapter
<blackdream> hi....I need some help....how can I boot from a ISO file with grub2?
<indus> faz_kn, hi
<indus> faz_kn, i was away
<Persi> ps2dvdman: as far as I know bu
<bazhang> ps2dvdman, drivers? are those windows drivers? did you check system administration hardware drivers?
<Persi> ubuntu installs drivers for intel cards automagically
<aar> Hi, I would like to rename name a long list of txt files using the first line of their text. I was thinking of doing some sort of "for i in *.txt; do foo". How could I go about doing this?
<blackdream> I type the "loopback",but I can't boot from my ISO file......
<blackdream> I hope to find a way to boot a ISO file,with grub2......
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, Toshiba?
<Explore1> no..Zenith
<blackdream> anyone give a help????
<aar> re
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, Zenith? or HP?
<Persi> aar: you could try asking in #bash
<Explore1> Zenith
<koltroll> Any one know of a gui admin tool för apache?
<llutz> koltroll: gedit, gvim :) scnr
<koltroll> ;(
<B3rz3rk3r> koltroll, you could try ApacheConf
<B3rz3rk3r> sounds like that it was look are looking for?
<freegoduy> hello everybody how can someone use the ubuntu logo ? who do I need to contact?
<Persi> freegoduy: my guess is you should try to contact canonical about it
<freegoduy> thank's Persi
<koltroll> B3rz3rk3r, as far as I can see it's only for win?
<B3rz3rk3r> koltroll, check out this page: http://www.apache-gui.com/apache-linux.html
<Persi> freegoduy:  http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/contactus
<q0k> Hi. I'm looking at the page https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/i386/index.html  it says This document contains installation instructions for the Ubuntu 9.04 system (codename “‘Jaunty Jackalope’”), for the Intel x86 (“i386”) architecture. Why does it say 9.04 when it actually is about 9.10 ? Don't you see "9.10" in the URL?
<Persi> q0k: must be an old doc, most of the content should still apply
<soreau> q0k: There are a plethora of ubuntu links on the internet. Some of them are bound to contain mistakes
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, have you run gnome-alsamixer and verified that all volumes are unmuted?
<Explore1> ya i checked
<q0k> soreau, this is an official document
<Explore1> i tried debugging with gstreamer i get this error msg: 0:00:00.074033159  5777  0x973a050 WARN                    alsa pcm_hw.c:1321:snd_pcm_hw_open: alsalib error: open /dev/snd/pcmC0D1p failed: No such file or directory
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, i'm affraid i'm not really finding any concrete answers only - many people with your card and now sound mind you.  I'll try again with that error you just gave me.
<TheMusicGuy> I keep hearing this loud POP over the speakers (or headphones) every time just before something uses audio. This didn't happen in 9.04, its new to 9.10. It's really aggravating. Is there anything I can try to prevent it?
<Explore1> i need to get that file..how can i get it?
<soreau> q0k: You can file a bug report if you'd like
<mgg> yo español
<mgg> yo español
<TheMusicGuy> It also seems to happen sometimes when I change the volume/mute/unmute
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, everything in linux/unix is a file - the file they are refering to /dev/snd/pcmC0D1p is some sort of device (we know that from it starting with /dev)
<jpds> mgg: Escribe: /join #ubuntu-es
<dad__> ubuntu diskles client time is wrong
<dad__> surely time would be set from server
<Explore1> ZykoticK9: what is alsa.conf supposed to have?
<mgg> que tal yoan
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, that is the file that controls ALSA (part of the sound system), i have seen a couple of posts about adding info to that file to get the sound working - part of the reason i asked you the make of your laptop
<mgg> yo español
<dad__> Explore1,  read the mm sticky here fixes most sound problems
<dad__> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334
<mgg> tu inglaterra
<Explore1> ZykoticK9: what is path of alsa.conf?
<dad__> Spanglish_7776,  I still havent resolved my time problem diskless set up
<dad__> iwas looged in as guest other day
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, on your system type "locate alsa.conf" and it should show you -- looks like /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf on mine
<Spanglish_7776> dad_: Gotcha, I came back you had gone and then I had to go.
<Spanglish_7776> ntp issue still dad_?
<Explore1> ZykoticK9: that file has lots of data
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, it sure does :)
<dad__> Spanglish_7776,  time on client is 11 hours advanced like its ading the 11 hours for loacl time twice (once on my server and again on client
<dad__> If I set client timezone to london england  time on client is correct
<faz_kn> any body know how to resolve resolution problem in xubuntu........
<dad__> but mythtv still wont work as it complains timezone on be and fe are differnt...
<Explore1>  what is this file? /dev/snd/pcmC0D1p
<dad__> faz you need to read up on xorg.conf
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, most likely your sound card
<Spanglish_7776> dad_, brb
<dad__> Explore1,  your looking at stuff no need to what is problem you having
<Explore1> is it possible to get a fresh copy of that?
<Explore1> dad__: meaning??
<Explore1> dad__: i am not able to play any sound files
<ddavids> pls i wld like to upgrade my version of pidgin but it appears i may have to download it from the internet, is it safe?
<dad__> lol sound muted?
<Explore1> no...
<bullgard> I created a file named aa: '~$ ls -l aa; -rwxr-xr-x 1 detlef detlef 8294 2010-02-15 12:55 aa'. But why do I obtain this message? '~$ aa; aa: command not found'
<dad__> in terminal type alsamixer
<erUSUL> ddavids: i'm sure there is a ppa from the pidgin devs that should be pretty safe.
<erUSUL> !ppa | ddavids
<ubottu> ddavids: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, i'm sorry man - we've been at this an hour and I'm no closer to solving your sound issue then when we started (you've reminded me why I don't get involved with sound issues) - I'm sorry I think you need someones elses help.  The Zenith laptop makes finding info rather difficult i'm affraid, doesn't seem to be a very popular brand.  I will leave you with best wishes on getting your sound working.  The only change we made was trying to lo
<ZykoticK9> ad the intel_snd_hda or whatever it was and rebooting will undo that change.  You may want to reboot prior to starting troubleshooting with anyone else.  Good luck man.
<erUSUL> bullgard: aa is not in PATH
<erUSUL> bullgard: try --> ./aa
<WierdAAR> Hello, What is (in your experience) The best html/php/css text editor for (x)ubuntu ? On windows I used notepad++ and was very satisfied with it.
<erUSUL> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<indus> WierdAAR, tried firebug? nice firefox addon
<Persi> WierdAAR: I like geany
<vinik> I've just installed Ubuntu 9.10, and in the Ubuntu Software Center I'm unable to find Java JDK, just the JRE. Why is that?
<indus> vinik, enable the multiverse repo from software sources
<user__> hi
<WierdAAR> indus, I haven't no, but isn't firebug just a bug finder?
<indus> WierdAAR, lol no,
<indus> !firebug
<ZykoticK9> vinik, the Software Center doesn't always list everything  - you might want to try "apt-cache search sun-java" and see what it spits out
<WierdAAR> indus, well I haven't used it, so please fill me in!
<Persi> I don't think the bot has an entry for firebug
<indus> WierdAAR, it lets you dynamically edit html and css on the fly, but its not permanent, its super for testing
<WierdAAR> Persi, Will check it out, thank you!
<indus> WierdAAR, no web developer can live without it
<vinik> I believe I can install it via apt-get, but I don't want to... my /etc/apt/sources.list contains entries for multiverse
<erUSUL> WierdAAR: if you used a plain editor there is plenty of them in linux
<vinik> do I need to do something from the GUI?
<erUSUL> !editor | WierdAAR
<ubottu> WierdAAR: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<bullgard> erUSUL: Exactly! --  Thank you for your help.
<erUSUL> vinik: install it from synaptic
<ZykoticK9> vinik, in that case open Synaptic instead
<erUSUL> bullgard: no problem
<indus> WierdAAR, otherwise, gedit does html just fine
<WierdAAR> erUSUL, Well, there was code highlighting ect. in notepad ++
<dad__> I like nano
<vinik> interesting.... is there an issue with ubuntu software center then?
<knxville> If I want to automatically launch a modprobe on startup, where do I find the file so insert the command?
<dad__> as text editor
<WierdAAR> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<indus> WierdAAR, everythinh is ther ein gedit , the gnome text editor, supports all damn things
<vinik> I'll give synaptic a go
<ZykoticK9> vinik, it's not an "issue" it's a feature
<vinik> I understand
<Persi> WierdAAR: gedit has code highlightning, actually, I can't think of a linux text editor without it
<vinik> thanks
<ddavids> but i dont know how to use the ppa...
<iceroot> WierdAAR: vim has also code-highlight and EVERYTHING else other editors have
<indus> vim bah
<q0k> No, this is serious... I go to https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/i386/index.html ; it says *Ubuntu Documentation > Ubuntu 9.10 > Ubuntu Installation Guide* at the top but *Next  Installing Ubuntu 9.04 “Jaunty Jackalope” For i386* at the bottom. This is official document. Please correct this.
<indus> gedit
<iceroot> indus: not every machine has a gui, so gedit is not the solution
<indus> q0k, you can correct it too you know but wait let me see
<indus> most have so i dont care about exceptions
<WierdAAR> indus, do you know of any editor based on Xfce?
<indus> programmers without a gui ,hmm no good
<iceroot> indus: servers are an "exception"
<indus> iceroot, rests my case :)
<erUSUL> WierdAAR: notepad uses the linux originated opensource scintilla/scite
<erUSUL> !info scite | WierdAAR
<q0k> indus > q0k, you can correct it too --- no, I can't , this is official documentation , not community one
<spaetz> sigh, there really doesn't seem to be a sip/voip package that doesn't suck
<ubottu> WierdAAR: scite (source: scite): Lightweight GTK-based Programming Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.76-1 (karmic), package size 856 kB, installed size 2152 kB
<Persi> vim is a pretty good text editor unless you are an emacs fan
<indus> q0k, whats wrong there?
<erUSUL> WierdAAR: so scite and notepad++ shoud be pretty similar
<Explore1> dad__: IN ALsamixer, everything is 100% except, headphone
<Explore1> and i am not using headphone
<spaetz> and every voip and and pulseaudio seem to be playing the blame game.
<q0k> indus  it says *Ubuntu Documentation > Ubuntu 9.10 > Ubuntu Installation Guide* at the top but *Next Installing Ubuntu 9.04 “Jaunty Jackalope” For i386* at the bottom.
<WierdAAR> erUSUL, Thanks, will check it out then!
<q0k> indus, this is *9.10* at the top but *9.4* at the bottom
<indus> q0k, ah damn official yes, cant edit that, look at bottom of page, send email to webmaster
<knxville> If I want my system to automatically run a command on startup, for example; sudo modprobe vboxdrv, where is the file I do so?
<dad__> they are not muted with a m
<erUSUL> vi only has two modes one in which it beeps and one in which it doesn't
<dad__> at bottom
<indus> WierdAAR, if you are beginning html/css, use gedit
<ZykoticK9> Explore1, if you do happen to fix it - could you possible PM me before leaving on what you did?  I'd appreciate it.
<indus> WierdAAR, its nice
<dad__> qok will you sleep tonight?
<erUSUL> knxville: to load a module just add its name to /etc/modules
<indus> does vim have ssyntax highlighting?
<Persi> I have never actually used vim for coding, but it works quite well for editing conf files
<erUSUL> knxville: in its own line
<knxville> erUSUL, thanks
<Persi> indus: yes
<guntbert> !ot | dad__
<ubottu> dad__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<WierdAAR> indus, Well, I'm not noob, but just.. Inexperienced, I know all the basics ect
<Persi> WierdAAR: if you liked notepad++ then you'll do fine with gedit or geany
<dad__> my question is about ubuntu
<dad__> time on unbuntu diskles clients
<Explore1> ZykoticK9: definitely..
<dad__> and why time is wrong on clients
<indus> WierdAAR, i use plain editors for html , no idea why anything else is required for this
<Persi> WierdAAR: I'd recommend geany though, I like it better
<Explore1> dad__: not mute
<indus> moving on to CMS's (content management systems) you can use drupal joomla etc
<dad__> indus just go and try nano
<WierdAAR> indus, Well I like the highlighting, I makes it more readable for me
<WierdAAR> Persi, Why, if I may ask?
<d_rwin> does any one have firefox installer script for ubuntu; eith dpkg-diverts
<Spanglish_7776> dad_: what does this command result in? ntpdate -du 192.168.1.10
<Persi> WierdAAR: the color selector! ; ) jokes aside, I guess I am just used to it
<ddavids> has anyone been able to upgrade pidgin to the latest version 2.6.5?
<Spanglish_7776> on the client
<q0k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/installation-guide/+bug/522112
<q0k> thanks
<q0k> bye
<Persi> WierdAAR: it's got code highlight for pretty much every language and has got pretty much every feature I need
<WierdAAR> Persi,  Good enough reason! hehe, Well I'm going to take a look a both gedit and geany. Thanks for the tips!
<indus> dad__, why
<indus> dad__, i cant use editors without mouse support
<Persi> WierdAAR: Gedit comes preinstalled, it is the default ubuntu editor
<Aedrich> I oopsied and overwrote my windows MBR when dualbooting, is there a package I can use to repair it from my ubuntu boot?
<dad__> indus then go install gedit               sudo apt-get install gedit
<WierdAAR> Persi, I'm using Xubuntu so I will have to install it
<hyperstream> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<hyperstream> WierdAAR, join #xubuntu for support
<Spanglish_7776> dad_, did you try that command?
<d_rwin> Aedrich, reload grub
<Persi> he's just looking for a text editor, nothing xubuntu centric
<Explore1> ZykoticK9: my boss tells h/w stopped working
<dad__> indus to cut and paste in linux is easer than windows you just highlight then press mouse wheel to paste
<hyperstream> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=xubuntu+text+editor
<WierdAAR> hyperstream, Well much of the problems are not with the desktop enviorment but with GNU/linux / Ubuntu in general so I look for support here
<indus> dad__, erm, iam not looking for help
<bazhang> hyperstream, that is not welcome here
<indus> dad__, but hmm press mousewheel pastes? ok cool
<hyperstream> bazhang, for what reasons?
<dad__> Spanglish_7776,  yes .... I removed ntp from client image last night and time on client beside server is now correct
<hyperstream> bazhang, promotes self education.
<bazhang> !lmgtfy > hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream, please see my private message
<indus> what is lmgtfy
<bazhang> hyperstream, not in this channel. Period.
<indus> !lmgtfy > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<Persi> indus: short of let me google that for you, it is considered rude
<dad__> however when I go into house to main pc and boot from server time is wrong...
<hyperstream> bazhang, <bazhang> wants you to know: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period. <-- its nothing like these?
<indus> oh ok
<Aedrich> !lmgtfy > Aedrich
<ubottu> Aedrich, please see my private message
<Spanglish_7776> dad_, so it's resolved?
<arunbabu>  hello ... can someone help with arrays in bash ?? http://pastebin.com/m36e112c0 Now i have to use each ip with nmblookup
<indus> so its not a real link then?
<bazhang> hyperstream, its channel policy. Let's drop it and move on.
<Persi> arunbabu: you will probably have better luck in #bash
<hyperstream> bazhang, where can i view the channel policy?
<hen> hhenhen
<bazhang> !guidelines > hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream, please see my private message
<indus> Persi, well i clicked on it and works fine, how is it rude?
<dad__> Spanglish_7776,  no because only 1 of 3 clients I have can connect
<bazhang> !coc > hyperstream
<indus> nvm
<Spanglish_7776> dad_,time issue is resolved?
<dad__> anyway i did your command AND
<bazhang> indus, lets get back on topic please
<indus> yes
<arunbabu> Persi: #bash doesn seem to responding.... i don't think it won't be such a big thing if someone here is ready tio look into it
<arunbabu>   hello ... can someone help with arrays in bash ?? http://pastebin.com/m36e112c0 Now i have to use each ip with nmblookup
<guntbert> !repeat | arunbabu
<ubottu> arunbabu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<indus> arunbabu, please ask in #bash ?
<Persi> can't help you sorry, I suck at bash
<Aedrich> is there still such a thing as the universe repository?
<dad__> Spanglish_7776,  no time problem still exist
<arunbabu> Persi: indus: okay..
<Aedrich> been out of linux for a couple years, sorry :x
<dad__> on 2 other clients
<dad__> I will paste bin results
<hen> czy mozna instalować MAC na pendrive
<filippo> how can i have a colored bash?
<Spanglish_7776> ok
<guntbert> !pl | hen
<ubottu> hen: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<hen> thank you
<hyperstream> bazhang, perhaps you can point me to a section in either of these pages, i cannot find anything...
<hen> exit
<bullgard> My PATH environment variable includes twice the entry /home/detlef/bin: How is that possible? Does the opearating system not prevent a double entry?
<indus> hyperstream, go to #ubuntu-ops and clarify
<dad__> bmc@000c762097c3:~$ ntpdate -du 192.168.1.10
<dad__> 15 Feb 23:18:09 ntpdate[1873]: ntpdate 4.2.4p6@1.1549-o Thu Oct 22 21:58:39 UTC 2009 (1)
<dad__> transmit(192.168.1.10)
<dad__> receive(192.168.1.10)
<dad__> transmit(192.168.1.10)
<dad__> receive(192.168.1.10)
<FloodBot2> dad__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spanglish_7776> !paste | dad_
<ubottu> dad_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<erUSUL> bullgard: do not think so; if ~/bin exist the ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile (cant remeber which atm) add it to path. if you added it by hand too there would be a double entry
<filippo> how can i have the path of an installed package?
<erUSUL> filippo: dpkg -L filippo
<dad__> Spanglish_7776,  I havent got xchat installed on client as yet
<guntbert> dad__: pastebin has nothing to do with xchat
<erUSUL> bullgard: is ~/.profile
<dad__> guntbert,  yeah I know
<filippo> thank you erUSUL
<erUSUL> yw
<dad__> guntbert,  sorry i wont do again
<guntbert> dad__: :)
<dad__> Spanglish_7776,  Its like cleint adds 11 hours for localtime onto servers time which is already local
<Spanglish_7776> dad_: looking something ip, brb
<Spanglish_7776> up*
<bullgard> erUSUL: I agree that ~/.profile may have added the second entry. --  Thank you for your help.
<erUSUL> bullgard: yw
<fhermeni> hy
<fhermeni> I have some trouble configuring nis during an automatic install with kickstart
<hayanbom> 요고 어때염? http://www.player.co.kr/v3/category/detail.php?goods_no=221966&goods_sub=0#
<Spanglish_7776> dad_: can I see you're dhcp config again? http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hayanbom> sorry, guys - -
<Spanglish_7776> dad_: server config*
<maroy> hi
<maroy> I have a very basic question - I want to recompile a .deb package, for which I have the source package as a .deb file
<maroy> how do I unpack & recompile it?
<maroy> all documentation I found either refer to apt-get source, or a .dsc file
<dad__> ah ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/376834/
<swapnil> LIST
<maroy> but I have a source .deb, from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33-rc8/
<dad__> Spanglish_7776, http://paste.ubuntu.com/376834/
<guntbert> !enter | maroy
<ubottu> maroy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> maroy:  you going to change the source any?
<Spanglish_7776> dad_: I meant dhcp server config*  ;)
<guntbert> !list > swapnil
<ubottu> swapnil, please see my private message
<Spanglish_7776> dad_: that's ntp
<maroy> Dr_Willis: yes, I want to apply a patch & compile with it
<meee> any ideas on : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1344501 ?!
<maroy> ubottu: sorry, will do
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> meee: please ask your question in the channel (all on ONE line, so that others can read and follow it easily) - you'll get a much greater audience
<Dr_Willis> maroy:  you can use many tools to extract the files from a deb. but i normally use the apt-get build-source *I think* command - that gets the source and puts it in the proper dir for you to work on
<ddavids> has anyone been able to upgrade pidgin to the latest version 2.6.5?
<filippo> how can i know where a file belongs to?
<maroy> Dr_Willis, thanks, looking into it.. where does it put the source, BTW?
<Dr_Willis> maroy:  you may want to check out the apt-get docs some more. Thers proberly some tutorials on it.  the .deb is just an archive  - you can access the files with mc if you wanted to
<jrib> filippo: you mean what package it belongs to or something else?
<Dr_Willis> maroy:  it makes some directory where you run the command at. I always make a 'workspace' dir to use
<filippo> yes jrlb
<Dr_Willis> maroy:  thers also the !kernel factoid
<meee> sadasd
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jrib> filippo: dpkg -S, dlocate -S, or packages.ubuntu.com
<filippo> ok
<Mateo_> hi everyone !
<swapnil> !kernel
<filippo> thank you very much
<maroy> yes, I looked at those pages, but they all refer to apt-get source, where the source is magically downloaded
<dad__> Spanglish_7776, http://paste.ubuntu.com/376837/
<maroy> but i have a source .deb file, and I guess I should unpack it somehow
<fhermeni> after an install of nis with kickstart, I am not able to log as root on my client. Only with users in the map of the servers
<Dr_Willis> maroy:  use the arvhive manager or mc.
<Mateo_> i was wondering if it is possible to simulate a domain name, and replace localhost/ by mysite.com/  , with an alias by exemple i don't know
<jrib> maroy: dpkg-source is your friend
<Dr_Willis> brb
<dawning> Mateo_: You could add "mysite.com" after "localhost" in your "/etc/hosts" file - just remember to switch it back later
<maroy> jrib: I looked at dpkg-source, but it expects a .dsc file, which I don't have. I only have a source .deb file
<jrib> maroy: what did you get it?  What are you doing?
<jrib> s/what/where
<maroy> jrib: from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33-rc8/
<jrib> maroy: what makes you think that's a source package?
<maroy> it says so :)
<Mateo_> dawning: and it would do the trick without anything else ? if i type mysite.com  as a url, i will browse through the site that is in my localhost ?
<maroy> linux-source-...
<Dr_Willis> maroy:   a dsc file is in the .deb somewhere or sould be
<Aedrich> I am getting this error: "make: msgfmt: Command not found". msgfmt is not a package I can find in the repos, so how do I get it?
<jrib> maroy: it's not a source package.  It's a package of the kernel source.  You are better off following the link Dr_Willis just had ubottu give you if you need to rebuild your kernel for some reason
<maroy> jrib: but if that's not a source package, then the question is: how do I rebuild the other packages in there? I can't find the .dsc file for them...
<dawning> Mateo_: That'd only apply to your workstation, the first place the system looks for a domain name when resolving it is that file, so you can override stuff there
<jrib> maroy: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Mateo_> dawning: yep, i only need this for my computer
<maroy> jrib: rebuild the kernel packages, after I apply a patch to it
<jrib> maroy: follow ubottu then
<dawning> Mateo_: So give it a try, it'll work, unless you screw it up :)
<Skypirate> tsup ppl ^_^
<diegol> feo
<maroy> jrib: those pages don't help me, as they assume that you can get the pacakges from an apt source. in this case, I can't, I just see the .deb files here, which I can download
<Aedrich> I am getting this error: "make: msgfmt: Command not found". msgfmt is not a package I can find in the repos, so how do I get it?
<Spanglish_7776> dad_:  you removed ntp from the client but only one client keeps time.
<Spanglish_7776> ?
<maroy> jrib: I have no problem recompiling the 'official' kernel packages, which I already did
<jrib> maroy: you can; why do you believe you can't?  And they also tell you to use bzr or git I believe
<diegol> klkln-jvjdzxjufs7hdujsuedsujsd
<dad__> only 1 client has same time as server
<Mateo_> dawning: yep i need to try :)  and if i want to add an alias to another folder ? like localhost/mysite ?
<dad__> span only 1 client has same time as server
<dad__> Spanglish_7776,  only 1 client has same time as server
<dawning> Mateo_: What I've told you only applies to domain names.
<Spanglish_7776> dad_: maybe settings in te BIOS?
<Tek-5-8-6> Is there a command to view what users are logged onto the system if I am using the PC to share files ?
<maroy> jrib: well, then I cant read the documentation properly - it all talks about getting the sources via apt-get source, which I can't, or from git. my case is that I see these .deb files here, and I just want to re-compile then. but I can't find the related .dsc file - where would that be?
<jgblanco> Tek-5-8-6: sure there is
<dawning> Mateo_: so, in "http://clownpr0n.com/wrinkles" - the domain name is "clownpr0n.com"
<jrib> maroy: do you have the corresponding source repository enabled so you can use apt-get source?
<maroy> jrib: no, the source repo for this PPA doesn't work for ubuntu 10.04 :( this is why I have to download the .deb packages manually :(
<disappearedng_> I am seeing this: lxml.etree.XMLSyntaxError: input conversion failed due to input error, bytes 0x99 0x3C 0x2F 0x72
<jrib> maroy: this channel isn't for 10.04 support :/
<Tek-5-8-6> What is the command ?
<Aedrich> I am getting this error: "make: msgfmt: Command not found". msgfmt is not a package I can find in the repos, so how do I get it?
<dad__> Spanglish_7776,  one pc is a windows pc and is used by wifey but when and if I get my bum on the chair I network boot and run ubuntu client
<maroy> jrib: well,... so does _anyone_ know where to get a .dsc file for a .deb file?
<hyperstream> !lucid | maroy
<ubottu> maroy: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<fhermeni> hy, is there any kickstart users in this place ?
<jrib> maroy: I doubt the source repository doesn't exist, but this is the wrong channel.
<maroy> jrib, well, this is a generic question, not 10.04 related: how to rebuild a .deb file, if one only has to the .deb file?
<dad__> Spanglish_7776,  one pc is a windows pc and is used by wifey but when and if I get my bum on the chair I network boot and run ubuntu client
<Mateo_> dawning: and is it possible to make it work to the whole domain ? like when i type mysite.com/wrinkles  it browses to localhost/wrinkles ?
<jrib> maroy: we already answered I think.  Get the source package.
<maroy> jrib, well, thanks for not helping, really (where would I get the source package from?) we're going around in circles now
<dad__> Spanglish_7776, bios settings for clock are only to set alarm or set time
<dawning> Mateo_: "whole domain"? The domain ends at the TLD, in this case ".com". Are you using Apache as your webserver?
<jrib> maroy: move to #ubuntu+1.
<Aedrich> I am getting this error: "make: msgfmt: Command not found". msgfmt is not a package I can find in the repos, so how do I get it?
 * maroy wonders why I'm being shrugged off with a generic question
<dad__> other pc is asrock ion running mythbuntu so hwclock time will be set by ntp  by this os
<Mateo_> dawning: yep i'm using apache.  maybe i have to explain myself better... i would like to fake mysite.com to mirror localhost/ ONLY on my computer
<llutz> Aedrich: install gettext
<Aedrich> thanks mate
<dad__> but I hope to remove hdd and toss to make silent but having bad time getting mythtv to work as fckn clock is wrong............:D
<dawning> Mateo_: K, so try what I told ya right from the start. Just add "mysite.com" or whatever the domain you're overriding the IP address of in your "/etc/hosts" file
<dad__> Spanglish_7776, but I hope to remove hdd and toss to make silent but having bad time getting mythtv to work as fckn clock is wrong............:D
<Dr_Willis> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Mateo_> dawning: ok, thanks, i will give it a try
<dawning> Mateo_: You can verify it's working by pinging that domain.
<Guest26099> how can i open rar file?
<Mateo_> thanks for your help !
<dad__> unrar  e filename
<dawning> Mateo_: You're welcome, have fun
<om26er> Guest26099, sudo apt-get install unrar and then right click and extract it
<Dr_Willis> !rar | Guest26099
<ubottu> Guest26099: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dad__> sudo apt-get install unrar
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<perryarmstrong> hey i am on 9.04.. I want to use firefox 3.6...can anyone tell me how i can update firefox
<Dr_Willis> !ff3.6
<Simon1245> Dr_Willis, What is the command to unpack?
<Dr_Willis> perryarmstrong:  thers FF3.6 stable PPA's yu can use
<IP-v6> how can i read documents like /usr/share/doc/filename.gz ?
<dad__> sudo update and upgrade firefox
<Dr_Willis> Simon1245:  i use unp whateverarchive
<dad__> perhaps
<Dr_Willis> Simon1245:  or check unrar --help  for the options   -e or -x option i think is whats needed
<Dr_Willis> IP-v6:  zmore whatver.gz
<Simon1245> Dr_Willis, Oh so UNP and Unrar is different softwares, Right?
<Dr_Willis> IP-v6:  or zless
<Dr_Willis> Simon1245:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Simon1245> Dr_Willis, Which one is easiest?
<Dr_Willis> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.3-1 (karmic), package size 100 kB, installed size 248 kB
<IP-v6> Dr_Willis, what is difference with zmore or zless ?
<Dr_Willis> IP-v6:  one uses more, one uses less,
<dad__> simon if you type unrar e filename its done
<perryarmstrong> Dr_Willis; okk how do i get the PPA?
<Simon1245> dad__, Oh, Ok Thanks i'm really new to Linux trying to learn more :)
<IP-v6> Dr_Willis, I see, thanks
<Dr_Willis> perryarmstrong:  info on the FF3.6 ppa is on about EVERY ubuntu news/tutorial/whatever site out there.  a google search for  firefox 3.6 9.10 stable ppa should fund 100000 hits
<Simon1245> dad__, I just tried unp, It's really easy
<dad__> Simon1245,  but first you need to install unrar
<Dr_Willis> Simon1245:  so easy you are ashamed you asked :)
<Dr_Willis> !firefox3.6
<Simon1245> dad__, I already got unrar
<Simon1245> Dr_Willis, Lol :D
<Dr_Willis> unrar and rar are a little weird in their syntax
<fhermeni> I have trouble with the install of a NIS client through kickstart: install seems fine but I can not log as root after (only with users in the NIS server). Any hints/help/tricks ?
<Dr_Willis> you would think  unrar foo.rar    would work.. :)
<Simon1245> Dr_Willis, I didn't know that
<Guest26099> which downloading software can i install in ubuntu?
<bullgard> Does 'man env' make a statement what will output if I run '~$ env'?
<Simon1245> There is so many weird things in unrar
<Dr_Willis> but noooo unrar needs an option to actually UNrar somthing
<Thulsa_Doom> can somebody give me a hand with setting up some default programs? i need to tag a manual install of openoffice 3.2 to be the default program for several filetypes
<dad__> no its unrar foo.tar
<Simon1245> Dr_Willis, Yea, That was what I meant
<Dr_Willis> dad__:  unp foo.tar
<jrib> bullgard: what?
<Simon1245> Guest26099, I think you can dowload any kind of softwares.. Go to Application and press Ubuntu Software Center
<bullgard> jrib: Your question is too short in order to be understandable.
<Dr_Willis> Thulsa_Doom:  i recall the ubuntu-tweak tool had a feature to help you do that a little easier. Otherwise its a bit of a bother in the gnome flemanager
<Guest26099>  plz tell me the name of a downloading software for ubuntu
<Simon1245> Guest26099, You will see a lot of softwares.
<perryarmstrong> Dr_Willis; ha got it thanks
<jrib> bullgard: ok.  Rephrase your question, I do not understand what you mean.
<Simon1245> Guest26099, What you mean?
<Simon1245> Guest26099, What kind of software are you looking for?
<dad__> Dr_Willis,  never heard of unp but looks gr8..... written on desk for testes...
<dad__> synaptec
<dad__> Guest26099,
<bullgard> jrib: What will  the command '~$ env' print according to 'man env'?
<Simon1245> dad__, synaptic?
<jrib> bullgard: why are you asking me to read a man page?  What is your real question?
<Dr_Willis> env prints out all the env variables here.
<hyperstream> jrib, your sure picking them tonight lol :)
<hyperstream> Night all
<jrib> bullgard: "If no command name is specified following the environment specifications, the resulting environment is printed.  This is like specifying the `printenv' program.
<bullgard> jrib: I'd like to understand the output of the command '~$ env'.
<jrib> bullgard: from the infopage linked in the man page...
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  its all your various env variables you got set.
<Dr_Willis> Not too hard to understand
<aar> Does ubuntu have any inbuilt protection against fork bombs, or should I set up a ulimit value manually?
<dad__> sim2409,  from desktop /apps/system/synaptic packet manager
<Dr_Willis> aar:  i dont think theres one by default enabled
<jrib> aar: your responsibility
<dad__> Simon1245,   from desktop /apps/system/synaptic packet manager
<simon__> simon
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: Is this your interpretation, or is this clearly stated in 'man env'?
<Simon1245> dad__, I found it :)
<Simon1245> simon__, You calling me?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  thats what the line jrib  pasted says.. and its what it does... since i just LOOKED at the output.
<dad__> Simon1245,  now you can install heaps of stuff......
<aar> jrib, Dr_Willis, do you reckon a 5000 limit would be reasonable?
<simon__> plz tell me a downloader software for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> aar:  no idea  - ive rarely had to worry about it
<Dr_Willis> simon__:  'wget'
<Promethes> hi, my webroot is in app/webroot/domainname.com , ive altered .htaccess to make it work, but every link created by html helper have /app/webroot/domainname.com/ before controller and action, anyone knows what i'am missing here?
<Simon1245> dad__, It wasn't me who needed help :D a guy named guest needed help
<simon__> sorry simon. my name is simon too
<dad__> lol his name was simon anyway hes back
<Simon1245> simon__, Lol no problem :D
<jrib> Promethes: are you looking for a channel that knows what you mean when you say "html helper"? :P
<Simon1245> dad__, Oh ok :D
<dad__> Simon_   from desktop /apps/system/synaptic packet manager
<jrib> aar: probably fine
<Promethes> jrib: sorry, wrong window :)
<Simon1245> dad__, The menu thing is easier lol I mean from system --> Administrator --> Synaptic Packet Manager
<indus> iis there a call of duty channel
<Simon1245> simon__,  The menu thing is easier lol I mean from system --> Administrator --> Synaptic Packet Manager
<simon__> how can i install wget in ubuntu?
<indus> simon__, its installed default
<dad__> simon_ you can install whatever with synaptic it wil do everything for you
<indus> simon__, maybe you want the gui , sudo apt-get install gwget
<Simon1245> indus, Lol thanks that helped me too D:
<bullgard> jrib, Dr_Willis Thank you for your help.
<indus> hmm
<dad__> Im off to bed need sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp its late in skippyland
<indus> the other simon quit though :D
<michael_> hi, just wondering. should i the iptables startupscript in if-pre-up or if-up? the net says both
<owner> hi
<simon__> how can i install wget in ubuntu? from synaptic package manager?
<Simon1245> dad__, Ok bye and thanks for the help :D
<owner> sudo apt-get install wget
<dad__> np cya!
<Simon1245> simon__, Before you left a guy said that it's installed by default
<Dr_Willis> simon__:  try just typing wget   its proberly allredy there
<indus> simon__, its already installed man
<indus> simon__, type in terminal wget and you will see
<Simon1245> simon__, Indus said about a gui wget
<Simon1245> simon__, Let me get the command for you
<indus> simon__, or if you want to re -install, go to system>admin>synaptic package manager,search for wget and click and install it
<owner> Whats is better: ubuntu or debian ?
<Dr_Willis> owner:  my C64 is better...
<Simon1245> owner, I have tried both, I prefear Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> owner:  use both and you decide.
<indus> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<dad__> OWNER DEBAIN FOR SURE :d
<simon__> wget is absent in synaptic package manager
<owner> !debian
<indus> simon__, impossible
<owner> debian... ubuntu... I can not choose )
<indus> its omnipresent
<owner> I am a linux newbie )
<indus> owner, choose ubuntu , so you can come in here and ask questions and get nice polite replies :)
<owner> thank you)
<Simon1245> indus, I totaly agree with you, They all are nice who are here
<Simon1245> And no rude comments back
<indus> to @$#$#$ WITH you
<indus> :D
<Simon1245> indus, What? :P
<owner> one plus for ubuntu, 'coz it found and mounted without any problems my win-7 partitions.... Debian asked me for some drivers..
<indus> simon__, did you search ? i see wget
<indus> simon__, are you looking for wget ot gwget
<Simon1245> Btw, A stupid question
<Simon1245> How does Wget work?
<indus> !wget
<indus> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.11.4-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 243 kB, installed size 1936 kB
<Simon1245> Cool, So I can dowload any file even if it costs?
<indus> Simon1245, well, in terminal type wget and url with some parameters like .. hmm
<jrib> Simon1245: no, it's not a money tree...
<indus> Simon1245, the man pages are good
<Simon1245> jrib, Lol :D
<Simon1245> indus, I will read it
<Simon1245> brb
<indus> lol
<jrib> Simon1245: you need mkmoney for that
<indus> ok Simon found wget, now thats good
<Simon1245> jrib, I usually never pay for anything I use over internet :D
<jrib> Simon1245: "usually" huh
<Simon1245> jrib, I mean always :D
<indus> what does mean ;use over internet?
<Simon1245> I mean any software
<indus> ok off topic
<Simon1245> Lol my English sucks
<owner> how can i get an transparant terminal window effect? it looks nice...
<fhermeni> someone already use kickstart to configure NIS client ?
<indus> owner, ITS in terminal >properties
<indus> owner, i mean profile prefs
<Simon1245> indus, Wow the man page is long
<indus> yeah
<Simon1245> indus, Have you readed the whole?
<indus> its a shame, a real shame that i never learnt to read :)
<Simon1245> Lol :D
<Simon1245> I hate to read stuffs aswell :D
<Simon1245> Stuffs that is long :D
<indus> i prefer the firefox downloader for all things
<indus> wget is useless for me
<indus> or i use gwget
<Simon1245> 1471 PAGES ON THE MAN? :O
<Simon1245> Lines**
<indus> 1471? no
<indus> 240 i think
<indus> 257
<Simon1245>  Manual page wget(1) line 1447/1471 (END)
<indus> lol, how silly
<indus> yeah
<Simon1245> :D
<Pici> Simon1245: All you really need to know is: wget URL, where the URL is the page that you want to download.
<indus> and its says its not complete lol
<Simon1245> lol :D
<tree> hai
<indus> SEE ALSO
<indus>        This is not the complete manual for GNU Wget.  For more complete
<indus>        information, including more detailed explanations of some of the
<indus>        options, and a number of commands available for use with .wgetrc files
<indus>        and the -e option, see the GNU Info entry for wget.
<FloodBot2> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Simon1245> Pici, Thanks :)
<lok> join #ubuntu-de
<Simon1245> indus, LOL
<indus> wonder why so detailed
<Simon1245> indus, You would go crazy if you reaed that lol
<indus> ther is one command i used once i think wget -c which continues
<Simon1245> wget -h = Much better :D
<indus> i need some questions
<rocket16>  /msg NickServ identify SUNLIGHT
<indus> someone ask
<psycho_oreos> I'm surprised  there are people who now complains about manual pages.. what you can't simply search for thing you need out of the manual and continue on with your own ways?
<Simon1245> I hope someone comes and I got enough knowledge about his problem :D
<owner> is there any GUI ftp server, for ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Simon1245> lol rocket16
<indus> owner, yes ther is
<indus> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Pici> rocket16: Please change your password.
<indus> owner, use gftp thats what i use , very easy
<Simon1245> psycho_oreos, Is there any way to search in the man pages?
<indus> rocket16, please yes
<indus> sunlight :)
<owner> is it really FTP-Server(daemon) ? )
<Pici> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<indus> owner, yeah why its a client
<Simon1245> psycho_oreos, I found how to search, nvm :D
<indus> Pici, thanks
<psycho_oreos> Simon1245, yes, its basically less command.. which is similar to vi/vim
<Pici> owner: See ubottu's list above, regarding graphica front ends.
<owner> thank you very much )
<Simon1245> psycho_oreos, We wasn't actually complaining, It's great that they got man pages but it was pretty to huge..
<d3vic3> owner, http://www.terinea.co.uk/blog/2008/03/27/linux-ftp-server-with-a-graphical-user-interface-gui/
<psycho_oreos> Simon1245, try man mplayer or complex ones like sed and awk
<indus> Pici, so i need to install the server first?like ftpd or its installed already?
<Simon1245> psycho_oreos, simon@simon-laptop:~$ man mplayer
<Simon1245> No manual entry for mplayer
<Simon1245> indus, What is he trying to do?
<Simon1245> indus, Install a FTP Server?
<psycho_oreos> Simon1245, you don't have mplayer installed, and it wouldn't come with ubuntu by default
<indus> Simon1245, who
<indus> Simon1245, yes
<psycho_oreos> Simon1245, you can pipe "man mplayer" into google.. you will see some sites showing the output of manual pages for mplayer
<Simon1245> indus, Filezilla got a nice and easy server setup in Windows atleast
<Simon1245> psycho_oreos, Ok will do
<indus> wats the diff between ftp and http
<psycho_oreos> indus, different protocols
<Simon1245> indus, FTP = File Transfer Protocol
<psycho_oreos> and they use different standard ports
<Simon1245> Yea, psycho_oreos Answered
<indus> ftp 23 ?
<owner> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Simon1245> I think 23 or 21
<Simon1245> Not sure :S
<owner> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<psycho_oreos> ftp is mostly 21 with ftp data on 22
<indus> so , i need proftpd to set up server , then use gftp to acess from client
<owner> ftp-data 20
<sora_> hi
<psycho_oreos> correction, ftp-data is port 20
<gdb> port assignments are in /etc/services
<psycho_oreos> 22 is ssh and 23 is telnet
<sora_> Aptana deb package needed
<Simon1245> sora_, Hello
<owner> ftfp is udp 60 ?
<indus> so how do you guys know all this
<Simon1245> indus, Google :D
<gdb> indus: port assignments are in /etc/services
<owner> haha
<gdb> indus: just loot at that file, it has all the port assignments in it
<sora_> ;><
<Simon1245> indus, I didn't google though I rememberd the FTP port :D
<owner> I love playing Diablo-II
<psycho_oreos> they are globally assigned standard ports by IANA anyway
<indus> gdb, ok thanks
<owner> And i prefer not to know all this)
<gdb> indus: :-D
<drwho> is there anyway to merge two partitions with gparted?
<SlimG> What is the mount parameters/arguments to mount a encrypted /oldhome/slimg/ to /mnt/, so I can copy some of the content from /mnt to /home/slimg/, I have the proper passphrase
<drwho> or is that not possible
<kubanc> anyboy knows why cannot i boot into windows partition. the only thing i get is a blanking cursor. i'm using grub2 and ubuntu 9.10
<indus> i think its 22
<indus> or so says gftp
<psycho_oreos> no 22 is ssh
<fabio123>  .. /etc/services: is good to know about it
<indus> ah no
<indus> etc se4rvices
<owner> kubanc - check your MBR
<gdb> drwho: You can if you use rsync, pax, cp, or tar first!  (ie; copy all the data from one into the other, then use parted to delete one and grow the one you copied data into).
<Dr_Willis> drwho:  not really. you can shrink one. move files over.. shrink/enlarge the other
<psycho_oreos> ftp		21/tcp
<psycho_oreos> ssh		22/tcp				# SSH Remote Login Protocol
<drwho> I just created a partition because I am moving files from win7 partition to the allocated space I formatted to ext3
<indus> ok i dont see it
<drwho> and I want to add that to the current unbuntu partition but I see what you mean
<drwho> I don't have enough space on the ubuntu partition
<gdb> drwho: This a fresh install?
<drwho> yes
<indus> yeah found it, i just grepped it
<indus> also, how do i see what ports are open on machine
<indus> netstat?
<gdb> drwho: While using parted (or gparted) and shrinking and growing filesystems may be a good learning experience, it's also a pain in the butt.  If this is a fresh install, I'd recommend freshly reinstalling.
<indus> gdb, its not a pain , its actually very very easy
<drwho> gdb, yeah but then I would lose all my files
<drwho> I have no other place to store them
<owner> there are always ways to safe your files
<gdb> Ah, I hear you there.
<llutz> indus: lsof -i, netstat -tulpen
<MrSamuel> Hi, I want to allow a particular command to run as sudo without a password:
<owner> even if file system is crashed )
<MrSamuel> sudo -u www-data git checkout -f
<MrSamuel> What do I put in sudoers file?
<Guest66990> Hello I am having headaches getting rid of Firefox namoroka 3.6.2pre on ubuntu. I need help :-}
<gdb> MrSamuel: There are examples of how to do that in the default /etc/sudoers file.  Just copy the entry and replace %wheel or %sudo (whichever it is) with the username you want to have that level of access.
<indus> llutz, thanks i see program but i dont see port with lsof
<gdb> (Drop the %, too, that indicates a group).
<llutz> indus: use sudo
<MrSamuel> gdb, I'm not sure if there are examples...
<fhermeni> anyone already use pressed for a fully automated installation ?
<MrSamuel> gdb, either that or this is an older version
<indus> llutz, holy cr*p
<Jordan> can i get help with sendmail here?
<gdb> MrSamuel: The example is "%sudo ALL=NOPASSWORD: ALL"  you'll use, instead, "username ALL=NOPASSWORD: ALL"
<benkong2> hello
<indus> llutz, still dont see port
<indus> llutz, COMMAND    PID     USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
<Dogget> Anyone who can help me getting rid of Namorok 3.6.2pre please? Whatever I do it is always coming back.
<MrSamuel> gdb, sure, but it it possible to limit it to a specific command in a specific directory?
<erUSUL> JordanCook: postfix and exim are the supported mta in ubuntu afaik
<AceKing> How do I upgrade to the newest version of Thunderbird? I tried in synaptic but it doesn't show up. I downloaded the file directly from Mozilla, but I don't know how to install it.
<erUSUL> JordanCook: you can also ak in #ubuntu-server
<erUSUL> !mta | JordanCook
<ubottu> JordanCook: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<benkong2> I run ubuntu lucid with gnome and kde installed. How can I have awn start under gnome and not start under kde?
<iceroot> benkong2: #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> !latest | AceKing
<ubottu> AceKing: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<gdb> MrSamuel: Not per directory, but per command, yes.  I've no experience with more granular sudo controls, however.  It's something I'd be seeking help with myself, were I to do it. ;-)
<indus> benkong2, that is under options in gdm
<MrSamuel> gdb, thanks
<labancle> anyone from Canonical london offices here?
<erUSUL> labancle: do not think so
<owner> why does not wireshark see my NIC ?
<indus> labancle, nope they dont work here
<labancle> ok
<indus> labancle, why? you can write to them
<AceKing> erUSUL, Thanks for the info!
<erUSUL> owner: you need to run it with gksudo
<Simon1245> labancle, Why you asking?
<labancle> I live just round the corner from their offices
<erUSUL> AceKing: also maybe there is a ppa for it
<llutz> indus: it should show you lines like this, where the port always is shown as ip:xxxx  : tor        9436 debian-tor    7u  IPv4  273814687       TCP *:9001 (LISTEN)
<erUSUL> !ppa > AceKing
<benkong2> indus: do i run gdmsetup?
<ubottu> AceKing, please see my private message
<indus> labancle, then do drop in sometime :)
<labancle> I was gonna ask where they go for coffee
<Simon1245> labancle, Oh ok
<labancle> :)
<Simon1245> labancle, Lol
<indus> labancle, no joke, but yes you can always go visit if you have some work i believe
<erUSUL> !sudo | owner
<ubottu> owner: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<labancle> indus: where did you hear that?
<indus> llutz, i see this chrome    2817   mahiti   44u  IPv4  86633      0t0  TCP
<indus> which one is port
<labancle> btw.. is freenode safe at the moment? I read about some flooding attacks
<owner> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<labancle> lots of people getting k-lined
<erUSUL> labancle: #freenode
<labancle> ahh.. just that one channel?
<llutz> indus: is that the whole line from lsof -i? ip/port/target shuold follow the TCP-statement
<erUSUL> labancle: to aks about the network itself yes
<indus> llutz, hold on
<labancle> erUSUL: ah ok :)
<Dogget> please anybody who can help with firefox namoroka it is driving me nuts!
<indus> llutz, ill paste it ?
<indus> nvm its not importatn\
<miner> I have a netbook running karmic netbook remix. It freezes on the white logo with no activity. I have to hard reset the netbook 2 times then it starts and seems to work fine. Any ideas?
<Simon1245> Anyone know how to login as root?
<indus> miner, when you see grub menu, press e to edit, then remove the lines quiet and splash
<Simon1245> Without using the sudo command
<indus> miner, check messages
<lvlint> miner, guess: memory error
<Simon1245> I just want to be root in the terminal
<indus> Simon1245, i do
<Pici> Simon1245: You don;'t.
<erUSUL> Simon1245: use sudo
<indus> Simon1245, sudo -i
<gdb> Simon1245: sudo su -
<owner> sudo passwd root --- will activate root user
<gdb> er or that sudo -i, i guess :-)
<erUSUL> !rootshell | Simon1245 gdb
<ubottu> Simon1245 gdb: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<Simon1245> It worked :D
<Simon1245> sudo -i
<indus> hihi
<benkong2> brb
<Zteam> Hi
<indus> these ops are so tireless
<Simon1245> Thanks fro everyones replys :)
<gdb> There are some things for which a root shell is necessary, for example, when using piped commands (which you can't do with sudo).
<Simon1245> Hello Zteam
<indus> gdb, like which ones
<indus> !Hi | Zteam
<ubottu> Zteam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<labancle> I am currently using 8.10, I want to upgrade to 9.04. How can I go back to 8.10 if I don't like 9.04?
<Zteam> Sometimes i get double volume-icons and broken icons in the notfication area anybody know a way to fix this?
<indus> labancle, not possible really
<erUSUL> gdb: sudo sh -c "your piped command" or using tee « echo modulename |  sudo tee -a /etc/modules »
<miner> indus: I removed the quiet and nosplash. It stops at the line "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16"
<Pici> gdb: You can use 'sudo tee' for IO redirection to something that require's root's access.
<labancle> indus: surely there must be someway using dpkg --get-selections ?
<miner> lvlint: How would I check for memory errors?
<indus> miner, ya its doing a file check
<indus> labancle, sorry iam not aware of that
<Zteam> labancle: you have to use a tool like g4linux (ghost for linux or Clonezilla )and clone your partitions
<Simon1245> Guys, What do you recommend? How should I learn linux properly..
<Simon1245> Any suggestions?
<labancle> indus: I think I might try giving the canonical offices a visit...
<indus> hang out in here
<miner> indus: How long should that take? I have let run for about 20 minutes or so and it seemed to have no apparent activity...
<indus> labancle, yes nice, see what they are upto
<owner> Simon1245 Linux for Dummies
<erUSUL> Simon1245: by using it
<Simon1245> owner, I don't really like reading
<indus> miner, ok is this a black screen , or with white logo
<Dr_Willis> i find the dummies books not worth the $$$
<Zteam> anyone know how to fix my weird notfication area?
<miner> indus: white logo
<Simon1245> erUSUL, I would like to learn the terminal part, It looks awesome
<labancle> indus: not sure I'll be able to get through the door.. they have security you know
<llutz> Simon1245: then you will have a hard life with linux
<indus> miner, then you havent removed the splash line
<erUSUL> !cli | Simon1245
<indus> miner, remove quiet and splash
<ubottu> Simon1245: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Simon1245> llutz, I got no problem reading tuts though
<indus> or just press f1 when booting
<Simon1245> erUSUL, Yea, I know how to open it :D
<miner> indus: sorry I meant I can see the black screen with the text... I thought you meant at what point it normally stops...
<indus> labancle, what exactly do you want to do there?
<Explore1> How to chk where my alsasrc is connected i mean to which device?
<erUSUL> Simon1245: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<JordanCook> can i get php's mail function to work with postfix?
<Simon1245> erUSUL, Thanks, I will check it now
<erUSUL> JordanCook: probably;
<indus> miner, so stuck where exactly? tel me again
<labancle> indus: I just want to find out how to downgrade my system easily..
<candy> can ppl here suggest me in opening an loco team in my locality??
<Dr_Willis> !loco
<indus> labancle, i dont think the uk office has any idea, its a merketing office
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<labancle> indus: aha.. that's useful to know, thanks
<Simon1245> erUSUL, Should I just know that commands?
<indus> labancle, i cant confirm maybe the ops can
<miner> indus: after removing the quiet and no splash from the boot option, it runs through quite a few lines and stops at "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16". There appears to be no hard disk activity.
<Simon1245> erUSUL, I mean are they the only important one for regular use..
<labancle> indus: I'll do a little more google research...
<erUSUL> Simon1245: yes; inmportant ones to move around the filesystem an manipulate files...
<Simon1245> erUSUL, Ok, Cool, What more commands is there that you really should know?
<Dr_Willis> Simon1245:  learn  'pickacommand --help' :) to get help on specific commands..
<erUSUL> Simon1245: there are a lot of commands in a linux system; i can not know what are important to you, as i said you learn by using the system. when a need arises you search for a command to do the job and learn a little bit at a time
<Simon1245> erUSUL, Will do thanks for the suggestion
<Dr_Willis> Simon1245:  learning about 'regular expressions' is also a good topic to learn about
<indus> miner, http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-user/272737-boot-message-fsck-util-linux-ng-2-16-a.html
<Simon1245> Dr_Willis, Ok I will check 'pickacommand --help'
<Dr_Willis> Simon1245:  ie   'ls --help'  'scp --help'
<macman_>  .. im on a dell studio 17 inch with ubuntu 9.10 .. everytime  i boot up my laptop my wireless comes up and ask me for a password .. i press fn+f2 to turn off wifi but it never works i have to right click on network manager and disable it .. anyway to actually fix this
<Simon1245> I know the ls part :D
<miner> indus: thanks for the link.
<geekdaddy_> Mornin', folks.  I'm trying to get karmic installed on a machine with software RAID1 volumes, and I'm having a bit of trouble when I try to boot it.
<indus> miner, there are many in google , search maybe it will help
<erUSUL> Simon1245: man is a very usefull command « man man » also « man -k topic » can tell you which command to use for a given task
<geekdaddy_> I'm not finding a menu.lst file in /boot/grub, or in /boot for that matter
<perryarmstrong> I am on 9.04 though i installed firefox 3.7 by adding ppa still the 3.0.17 version is opening...can anyone help me
<erUSUL> !grub2 | geekdaddy_
<ubottu> geekdaddy_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<miner> indus: I have done a lot of research in google and can't seem to find any answers. From what I gather fsck seems to hang on ntfs partitions.
<Simon1245> erUSUL, Cool, I'm making notes of everything you say :D
<Simon1245> I mean everything you suggest to me :)
<indus> miner, hmm
<miner> indus: I have an ntfs windows recovery partition right at the begining of the drive. I thought that was causing the issue..
<miner> indus: I edited /etc/fstab and set that partition so that fsck would ignore it...
<geekdaddy_> ok, so I do have the grub.cfg, then.  That answers one question.....still getting Error 15 when trying to boot.
<indus> miner, ok thats good but did it work?
<miner> indus: it seems to be intermittent. When I start the netbook up cold. It freezes on "fsck util-linux-ng 2.16" almost every time. It takes a couple of hard resets then it fsck seems to get past it and do its job.
<Dr_Willis> miner:  fsck should ignore ntfs anyway id think
<aar> Is there a way of making the command "head" list ONLY the 12th line, rather than displaying all the first 12 lines of a file?
<indus> miner, updated your system?
<geekdaddy_> it's setting root=(md0), when that is the /boot partition.....the / partition is actually md1....
<SwedeMike> aar: head -12 | tail -1
<indus> miner, fsck will keep running because you do a hard reset
<miner> Dr_Willis: from what I have googled that is what I would have thought. I am probably wrong...
<geekdaddy_> can/should I change that?
<Dr_Willis> perryarmstrong:  look in the menus for a differnt icon. Or try loging out/back in.  i
<geekdaddy_> is there a better place to ask for help?
<miner> indus: system is updated with the latest drivers and that makes sense that fsck will keep running if it hasn't finished...
<sebsebseb> geekdaddy_: maybe so #grub
<indus> miner, yeah makes sense
<indus> miner, pressing esc works?
<geekdaddy_> sebsebseb: I'll check there.  Thanks.
<sebsebseb> geekdaddy_: np
<Caspar> I was wondering if there is a method of using the PRD 6.0 protocol to connect to a terminal server. up untill now i could only find clients who are compattible up to 5.2 but not 6.0 and higher.
<miner> indus: esc doesn't do anything, ctrl+alt+ f1 or the other f keys doesn't switch to a virtual terminal either.
<deltakiwi> can u guys help me mod ubuntu a bit?
<deltakiwi> anyone?
<John-_> I couldn't help
<deltakiwi> damn.thx anyway
<Pici> !ask | deltakiwi
<ubottu> deltakiwi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meee> I have no volume/mixer control in my tray at gnome-panel after upgrading to karmic. any help?
<indus> miner, yes alt f1 wont work generally, it hangs
<indus> miner, best to edit boot
<Simon1245> meee, sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<aar> SwedeMike, that makes sense. Thanks!
<Simon1245> opps
<meee> Simon1245: I have alsamixer. I want soome applet/tray to control it easier
<miner> indus: I have even booted from the liveCd (well usb key) and run fsck on all the partitions (except for the ntfs one) and they checked out.
<indus> miner, live cd works fine?
<Simon1245> meee, System --> Preference --> Sound maybe?
<deltakiwi> cheers.i used to use ubuntu and it had that app where you could scroll through your workspaces but since i upgraded to 9.10 i cant figure it out.anyone help?
<indus> Simon1245, you know a lot in linux :)
<John-_> how do I configure it so that Code::Blocks IDE can build and compile C++?
<miner> indus: boots every time from livecd. I have tried all the diagnostics that I could find in it and they all seemed to check out.
<meee> Simon1245: lol. I want an icon on my panel!
<Simon1245> indus, I just started 2-4 days ago :D
<shredder12> hi everyone.. the system is unable to recognize the USB. this is the output of syslog when i try to connect  http://paste.ubuntu.com/376872/ and this is when i remove it http://paste.ubuntu.com/376870/
<Simon1245> meee, I got a icon on my panel lol
<Zermelo> how do I get network manager to forget a network that it auto-joins?
<shredder12> any suggestions?
<indus> Simon1245, 1st in class ?
<Simon1245> indus, Means?
<meee> Simon1245: check its name?
<perryarmstrong> Dr_Willis; not working even after restarting
<Simon1245> meee, One minute I must find a solution
<meee> Simon1245: thanks
<shredder12> Zermelo, ther is an checkbox to select auto connect or not in the connection settings.. just uncheck it and it won't autoconnect anymore
<Simon1245> meee, Found it! :D
<miner> indus: I am running v2.6.31-19-generic of the kernel if that helps at all. In grub if I choose an older version say 17 it hangs.
<Simon1245> meee, Go to your panel :D
<indus> miner, then dont choose older kernel :)
<Simon1245> meee, Shit
<Simon1245> meee, I was wrong
<Simon1245> meee, But still try
<FloodBot2> Simon1245: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Simon1245> meee, Right click your panel and press "Add Panel"
<indus> miner, maybe its a bug they fixed in older kernel isnt it
<meee> Simon1245: I've checked it. no related applet
<meee> Simon1245: check the name of the applet
<Dr_Willis> perryarmstrong:  i used the firefox 3.6 'stable' ppa here. Im not sure if i removed 3.5 or not
<indus> ppa is never supposed to be stable
<Dr_Willis> perryarmstrong:  some of the FF ppa add 3.6 under some other icon name in the internet menus
<indus> dont recommend ppa left right and center
<indus> is my advice
<Simon1245> meee, Ok
<Simon1245> Sound preference
<Pici> meee: The applet the contains the speaker icon is called the notification applet.
<meee> Simon1245: It's not an applet?
<d3vic3> shredder12, it's on sdb! check with mount command
<indus> miner, http://www.mail-archive.com/ecryptfs@lists.launchpad.net/msg01418.html
<madura> Dr_Willis: goto /usr/lib/ and check for a directory with a name similar to firefox 3.5
<meee> Pici: It's notification area.
<Simon1245> meee, What you mean? :S
<indus> meee, yes now its in notification applet , add that and you will find it
<indus> meee, yeah that one
<meee> indus: I have notification area! I don't have volume control icon in it!
<indus> meee, hold on 1 sec
<shredder12> d3vic3, "fdisk -l" doesn't show anything about /dev/sdb.. all it shows is the hard drive partitions.. so i don't think its even recognised
<indus> meee, ubuntu 9.10 ?
<dimitris07> can anyone give me the command to put my card in monitor mode please?
<meee> indus: yea
<indus> meee, did you see volume icon before?
<Snadder> When was 9.10 released?
<indus> it should appear in notification area with other things
<Simon1245> meee, Try restarting your computer :D Works for me sometimes
<indus> meee, yes or logout and login again
<meee> indus: Yeah, before upgrading to Karmic
<Snadder> Will it be possible to upgrade 9.10 to 10.04 lts when it comes out?
<Dr_Willis> shredder12:  the version # is the date,,
<Dr_Willis> opos
<Dr_Willis> Snadder:  bversion # = date.. and yes
<indus> Snadder, syre
<indus> Snadder, sure i mean
<indus> ok gtg byee
<d3vic3> shredder12, try this "rmmod ehci-hcd"
<meowbuntu> owhi how can i se what processes are running on my computer
<meee> Simon1245: Thanks BTW
<dimitris07> can anyone give me the command to put my card in monitor mode please?
<shredder12> Dr_Willis, I am sorry i didn't get you..
<shredder12> d3vic3, sure.
<Pici> meowbuntu: ps aux
<h1n1> helo
<madura> h1n1 hi
<Simon1245> meee, You're welcome :)
<h1n1> who can tell me
<shredder12> d3vic3, it says ERROR: Module ehci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules
<h1n1> why i get this error
<h1n1> This is not dpkg install-info anymore, but GNU install-info
<vices> can the ubuntu live cd somehow choose the windows safe mode boot?
<filippo> why on medibuntu there is no skype?
<h1n1> filippo use other ppa
<meee> Simon1245: something else, can you change the theme of your login window, gdm, in karmic?
<sebsebseb> meee: no you can't, well you can change the background some how, and that's about it
<sebsebseb> meee: you can use a differnet log in screen that can be themed of course, such as kdm or xdm
<Simon1245> meee, I'm not sure, I'm just a beginner to linux :P I started 2-3 days ago :D
<sebsebseb> meee: well I think xdm can be themed not sure
<d3vic3> shredder12, what this command says "lsmod | grep usb"?
<meee> Simon1245: :D
<Simon1245> But I used to use Linux for playing around with before
<Simon1245> So I remember a bit
<Simon1245> But i was still a beginner then :D
<sebsebseb> meee: yeah I am not Simon1245  ,but there's your answer anyway :)
<meee> sebsebseb: I have upgraded from jaunty to karmic. I had xubuntu-dekstop packages installed on my ubuntu. now, my gdm theme is xubuntu. how can I fix it?
<kiuy-y> autistici.org
<sebsebseb> meee: ah yes that xubuntu screen
<filippo> h1n1, which ppa?
<Simon1245> meee, Uninstall xubuntu package
<meee> sebsebseb: is it gdm? or xdm?
<dmitriy> i have problems with configuration Tv-tuner help me pls
<sebsebseb> meee: I only saw it  briefly the xubuntu theme for GDM for 9.10, however much nicer than the default GDM theme
<vices> what does it mean if ubuntu can't recognize the hard disk?
<jorizisfale> si il y'a des français ils peuvent venir me parler j'ai besoin d'aide svp
<sebsebseb> meee: the default is  rather brown and ugly
<shredder12> d3vic3, this is the output http://pastebin.com/f548bdb88
<meee> sebsebseb: was it blue? with some animation?
<sebsebseb> !fr | jorizisfale
<ubottu> jorizisfale: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<sebsebseb> meee: yes something like that, and that's better than the default for Ubuntu 9.10
<meee> sebsebseb: so it's gdm. now, how can I set that brown theme without removing the whole xfce packages?
<sebsebseb> meee: KDM also has a nice blue theme by default
<brosef> how can i clear the history of my Alt+F2 launcher? i cleared /apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/history-gnome-run using gconf-editor but, after a reboot everything is back..
<Snadder> Which mysql version does ubuntu 9.10 have?
<h1n1> filippo : http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/
<sebsebseb> meee: not sure, and why do you want the brown theme so badly,  I remember a while ago in here, someone came in saying it's the uglyest thing they have ever seen, or something like that they put.  I really don't like it myself hence using KDM when doing Karmic.  Thing is Fedora 11 and 12 did GDM 2 quite nicely really with blue.
<meee> sebsebseb: maybe with removing xubuntu-gdm-themes?
<sebsebseb> meee: yes that's probably it
<dmitriy> I with my TV-tuner need help
<Flibberdy> Can someone here help me with installing Plone on 9.10? If i try through apt I get a depdendency problem and none of the methods i've found on the net work.
<Simon1245> meee, What's the difference in gdm and kbm or what ever it was?
<meee> sebsebseb: believe me, xubuntu's is not much better, some animation dancing
<filippo> h1n1 is for debian and there are problems: Hi, this page is off limits
<Snadder> Can anyone check?.. dpkg -l | grep mysql ?
<Snadder> on ubuntu 9.10
<sebsebseb> meee: I only saw the new Xubuntu log in screen briefly,  the old one had quite a nice theme also
<h1n1> filippo just add it into your source.list
<meee> Simon1245: KDM. Different login managers, for Gnome, KDE ...
<Simon1245> Oh ok
<meee> !kdm | Simon1245
<Pici> !info mysql-common | Snadder
<ubottu> Snadder: mysql-common (source: mysql-dfsg-5.1): MySQL database common files (e.g. /etc/mysql/my.cnf). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.37-1ubuntu5.1 (karmic), package size 68 kB, installed size 160 kB
<h1n1> filippo : add this deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Snadder> Pici, thanks!
<meee> sebsebseb: thanks
<h1n1> to your /etc/apt/source.list
<filippo> h1n1, it works correctly?
<sebsebseb> Simon1245: some of us strongly dislike the new GDM log in screen for Ubuntu 9.10, and so will use something else instead.  KDM,  or XDM, some will do Slick even which is  meant to be pretty good, but that's not in the repo.
<h1n1> yes
<d3vic3> shredder12, have a look at this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/54273
<sebsebseb> Simon1245: some will even  get the old  GDM working in 9.10
<Dr_Willis> you can install the OLD gdm if you wanted
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: I just put that
<gdb> sebsebseb: Isn't the gdm login screen configurable?  I think it's just a theme, isnt it?
<h1n1> new gdm suck
 * gdb has been booting the work laptop so may have missed something.
<diago> does anyone know where the file is that has all sound cards and sound card options that can be adjusted
<h1n1> but i just have to live with it
<psyphercode> hey all. does anyone know how to use nautilus-share to create guest accessible shares, cos no ubuntu has ever gotten it right :(
<shredder12> d3vic3, this might help. When I enter the USB and run "sudo fdisk -l" after listing out the hard drive partitions it doesn't return the prompt until I remove the USB or after some time (may be timeout).
<sebsebseb> gdb: It seems to lack some features that the old one has as well,  but I am not sure what it is.
<Simon1245> sebsebseb, Can't you donwload a theme for the login manger?
<Simon1245> sebsebseb, I belive there was something like that
<h1n1> it just a few second before you log in ... doesnt matter if u tweak ur gdm so much
<Snadder> Pici, how do I display the kernel?
<d3vic3> shredder12, are you sure your usb disk is fine?
<sebsebseb> Simon1245: The new GDM can't be themed like the old one, well there is some program don't remember what it is called, that might be able to do it.
<Pici> !info linux | Snadder
<ubottu> Snadder: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.19.32 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  epidermis  can do some changes
<Simon1245> sebsebseb, Ok
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: bingo that's the one I meant
<gdb> sebsebseb: Ah, I'm sorry to hear that.  I would hope it's configurable. There's a control panel under System -> Administration -> Login Screen I think it's called.  There may be some themes there.  Also, something like "aptitude search theme" may turn up some results of there are no alternative themes involved.  If there's really no option to change the default look, then I'm out of ideas.
<kentnyberg> how do i register on freenode?
<sebsebseb> !register | kentnyberg
<ubottu> kentnyberg: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<h1n1> Simon1245 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358026
<h1n1> that will help u
<sebsebseb> gdb: what you just mentioned, that's how to theme the old one
<Simon1245> h1n1, With what?
<gdb> sebsebseb: That doesn't work with the newer one?  That stinks!
<filippo> h1n1, it doesn't work
<shredder12> d3vic3, the whole story is earlier it was showing weird file names when I used ls(take a look here http://i47.tinypic.com/mkj10.jpg ) .. and then when i tried to format it using mkfs it hanged in the middle(didn't return to the prompt after a long time).. so I removed the USB and since then its not getting recognzed
<h1n1> zzzz
<sebsebseb> gdb: exactly can't theme the new one like that
<filippo> there are problems with the repo
<Simon1245> h1n1, Changing the theme? I don't want to :D someone else watned I think
<h1n1> u use karmic filippo ?
<filippo> yes
<Simon1245> What's karmic?
<h1n1> oh sorry Simon1245 ...the text make me dizzy haha
<brosef> how can i clear and disable the history of my Alt+F2 launcher in karmic?
<sebsebseb> !karmic  | Simon1245
<ubottu> Simon1245: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Simon1245> h1n1, No problem :)
<Simon1245> sebsebseb, Lh s
<d3vic3> shredder12, that's caused by a corrupted filesystem
<Simon1245> sebsebseb, Opps, Oh so it's 9.10
<sebsebseb> Simon1245: what?
<shredder12> d3vic3, so any way to fix this?
<sebsebseb> Simon1245: Yeah the releases all get an animal name as well
<Simon1245> sebsebseb, Was going to write and pressed wrong buttons or what to say :D
<h1n1> filippo you can't install skype or you can't run skype?
<Simon1245> sebsebseb, Is there a monkey release? :D I like mokeys :D
<sebsebseb> Simon1245: there might be eventualley
<filippo> h1n1 i can't download skype
<Simon1245> Cool :D
<filippo> from this repo
<h1n1> filippo : did you add deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free into source.list already?
<Simon1245> When is the next Ubuntu release?
<h1n1> next year
<Simon1245> Cool
<sebsebseb> Simon1245: h1n1  April 29th Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx
<Simon1245> What are they going to name it?
<filippo> i used only synaptic
<Simon1245> sebsebseb, Oh ok which one is true now
<Simon1245> sebsebseb, Next year or 29th April?
<onaogh> how can i remove bootsplash in xubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> Simon1245: already answered that before you asked :)  anyway for general Ubuntu type questions and other things,  #ubuntu-offtopic would be good
<sebsebseb> Simon1245: I mean this channel is meant to be for actsaul Ubuntu support issues, not just general chat about it
<seppatbedo> hi, can somebody give me some advice on load average? just installed a hardy server and load is 0.78 from scratch
<h1n1> filippo  in synaptic go to repository > other software then click add
<h1n1> filippo then put this line deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free #Skype
<h1n1> update your package then u will see skype
<Simon1245> sebsebseb, True, I Just googled and you were right about it... Anyways
<bambang-pc> how i can update my flash player and swf library on my mozilla browser??? please help me
<kentnyberg> is there some function to extract like an ID for a network-card in a laptop and just look it up if its supported?  its an old acer 5710z that wont work with recent ubuntu.. :(
<datacrusher> can anyone help me put huawai e1756 on jaunty
<sebsebseb> Simon1245: there's also a video  of Mark Shuttleworth annoucneing the name
<h1n1> i suppose to get some help here... -_-"
<h1n1> :(
<datacrusher> im installing usb-modeswitch, but it dont create the .conf files
<datacrusher> http://pastebin.com/m6f5813ea
<Simon1245> Who's Mark Shuttleworth :S
<sebsebseb> Simon1245: That video should be on Youtube, and he is the founder of Ubuntu
<brosef> sorry to repost, but how can i clear and disable the history of my Alt+F2 launcher in karmic? no info anywhere...
<Simon1245> Cool I didn't know that :D
<sebsebseb> Simon1245: let's continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<h1n1> why i have this error with karmic?
<h1n1> weak@noob:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<h1n1> This is not dpkg install-info anymore, but GNU install-info
<Simon1245> sebsebseb, I'm there :D
<sebsebseb> Simon1245: I tend to not go in there much, since don't like it much,  but you got questions that aern't really support,  so that's a better channel for that
<filippo> h1n1 the authentication?
<Simon1245> sebsebseb, Ok
<h1n1> what error it show you?
<Simon1245> sebsebseb, Are you coming or not :P
<d3vic3> shredder12, well, you have options left : try it elsewhere (ie on a windows box) if ok and you could format it and access files then you may have to update your kernel or BIOS if none worked then sorry man, i think you just broke your device!
<Simon1245> sebsebseb, Nvm lets stay here :D
<sebsebseb> Simon1245: just joined
<h1n1> filippo tell me the KEY PUB  it show
<filippo> ?
<shredder12> d3vic3, shit.. :( well, thanks for ur help... I will try it on other OSs..
<h1n1> aduh
<psyphercode> hey all. does anyone know how to use nautilus-share to create guest accessible shares, cos no ubuntu has ever gotten it right :( all i get is failed to mount windows share, thanks
<filippo> h1n1, ?
<Dr_Willis> psyphercode:  i always install samba by hand and enable the home shares in the smb.conf file
<h1n1> i don't know how to explain it to you filippo
<h1n1> can u exit the synaptic and use cmd line pls
<Dr_Willis> psyphercode:  be sure to give the users a samba password with sudo smbpaswd -a USERNAME
<psyphercode> Dr_Willis: yeah really don't want to do that anymore and in the interest of mnaking linux user friendly i would like to finally get this working
<psyphercode> Dr_Willis: yeah why would you have to do that anyway??? but in this case i am using the guest account, shouldn't have to
<Dr_Willis> psyphercode:  that has worked for me in the past.. but ive not tried it lately - it could be you need to install samba package. SIme times it dont want to auto-install
<h1n1> filippo  type sudo apt-get update then u will see some error like missing key
<filippo> h1n1, how can i know the KEY PUB?
<psyphercode> Dr_Willis: all of this shiould be automoated
<filippo> k
<Dr_Willis> psyphercode:  i WANT the users homes tobe shared, :)
<h1n1> filippo example EF4186FE247510BE
<h1n1> something like that
<Dr_Willis> psyphercode:  and that right click and share - has worked forme in the past. but ive never really tried it from a clean  install lately
<filippo> now this repo work
<Dr_Willis> psyphercode:  and i still think you need to give the users a samba password.
<h1n1> yes
<psyphercode> Dr_Willis: yeah all the packages are there. yeah the user sharing works perfectly, but sometimes you want to quickly just share a foldeer for a collegue and you can't and you sit there and they laugh, aaah why u use linux can't even share something, it's dumb, can't belive it still doesn;t work
<filippo> it's a server problem
<psyphercode> Dr_Willis: which users, i'm using gues fucntionlaity
<h1n1> you can't view from browser
<psyphercode> guest
<h1n1> i just install it few minute agoo
<h1n1> to test myself if it's work
<psyphercode> Dr_Willis: has right click share worked with guest access in the past?
<Dr_Willis> psyphercode:   i had to fight with 2 windows machines for a month to get them to share... lets say.. i will stick with linux
<psyphercode> hey i love it
<Dr_Willis> psyphercode:  yes guest shares worked for me. I checked all the box's
<raindrop> Hey everyone. Got a really strange problem on 9.10. *Firefox 3.6* can only be started once from a profile. That is, I can create a profile and use it. However, when I close firefox and/or reboot, Firefox then doesn't start anymore. No error message. Any idea what I can try?
<filippo> h1n1, ith apt-get update no errors
<Dr_Willis> psyphercode:  i perfer ssh and winscp however.
<filippo> with
<psyphercode> then there is a bug in the latest update as i was pretty sure it worked like 3 weeks ago, i was even calling my friend all happy saying yay ubuntu has FINALLY gotten guest shares to work
<psyphercode> then tried today and nothing screwed
<filippo> when i try to install skype apt say me: install these packages without verifying
<vices> for cp how can i get it to output each file as it's successfully copied?
<h1n1> just press y filippo
<Dr_Willis> psyphercode:  theyve worked for me every time ive tried.. but as i said. i always install the samba package so that may do somthing that needs to be done
<h1n1> apt-get install skype -y
<filippo> h1n1 isn't unsecure?
<Dr_Willis> psyphercode:  ive had similer issues with windows machines to other windows machines
<filippo> unsafe
<h1n1> don't worry
<filippo> ok
<Dr_Willis> psyphercode:  right now i rarely can get to the wifes vista box..  but some times i can
<psyphercode> Dr_Willis: nope it's installed
<llutz> filippo: using skype and asking about security is ... strange
<filippo> :)
<benkong2> anyone getting this error on an apt-get update? Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main libmysqlclient16 7.0.9-1 403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<h1n1> filippo it work?
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<Dr_Willis> psyphercode:  one quirk ive seen is that often i can access a machine/share IF i enter the full path to the share.. but not if im browsing the network for it,
<Dr_Willis> psyphercode:  this is in windows and linux.
<psyphercode> Dr_Willis: yeah i have seen that
<Dr_Willis> psyphercode:  also ive seen a quirk where if i use the ip# and not the machine name. I can get to its shares
<datacrusher> hello everyone, im having some trouble with a huaway 3g device, can anyone help me? http://pastebin.com/m392950d
<psyphercode> Dr_Willis: is am SO SURE this worked the other day, i remember how happy i was, 1st time in linux without having to spend hours hacking smb.conf and permissions, i juts went right click and share tick guest and wham
<psyphercode> not so anymore :(
<psyphercode> am i the only one?
<psyphercode> Dr_Willis: i never use machine names
<vices> can i use ubuntu live cd to run windows fdisk and scandisk defraging?
<doglino> where can I play poker free??
<LogicalDash> I'm running Dia on Ubuntu Netbook Remix. The control panel maximizes on startup which makes it hard to use. I've tried to add the InputOutput class to maximus's exclude list, but that didn't seem to do anything. How else can I keep this thing from maximizing?
<Dr_Willis> psyphercode:  when using ip#s in windows i would get constant nag messages about stuff perhaps not being 'safe' - gee its not safe to DELETE a file on a share Mr Gates? :)
<Dr_Willis> psyphercode:  i edit smb.conf and enable home shares, set workgroup, and give users a smbpassword. then all of their Home dir is shared for the user. takes me 2 min perhaps.
<Pici> Apologies in advance for the mode spam, time to do some cleanup.
<cmp> hello, is there any room for Wine Application ?
<Dr_Willis> psyphercode:  but i want to be able to access all of the users Home, not just a single dir :)
<rblst> if i want to browse my mobile phone, i get an error like this: could not display obex://[00:1F:DF:53:2A:C3]/; what can i do about it?
<faz_kn> how to avail highest resolution in xubuntu........
<sebsebseb> !wine | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> faz_kn:  install proper drivers for your video card. and it should allow it
<faz_kn> how to install it
<psyphercode> Dr_Willis: i really understand that editing samba config files works, but it's not the way forward if you are just a regular user, i will do what it takes to make this work with a gui the way it's proposed to work
<vices> is there a skip on fail for cp?
<cmp> i know about it ubottu  but i wanted to talk about it with people who are working with it
<Dr_Willis> vices:  ive never noticed such an optioon
<faz_kn> dr_willis how to install it
<Dr_Willis> vices:  why would it fail
<Dr_Willis> faz_kn:  depends on your video card
<vices> Dr_Willis: bad hard drive :/
<KurtKraut> Where should I place a script to be executed during the shutdown process and make the computer wait for its finish to fully shutdown?
<Dr_Willis> vices:  then you should be using some rescue tools. not just cp i think
<vices> what kind of rescue tools does ubuntu have?
<rblst> if i want to browse my mobile phone with blueman in ubuntu 9.10, i get an error like this: could not display obex://[00:1F:DF:53:2A:C3]/; what can i do about it?
<Dr_Willis> vices:  or somthing like fsarchiver
<faz_kn> dr_willis could you express me how
<Dr_Willis> faz_kn:  I dont know what video card you have....
<cmp> so , no room for wine????
<Dr_Willis> !ati | faz_kn
<ubottu> faz_kn: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vices> Dr_Willis: in this case the owner of the comptuer said she only wanted her music and pictures
<Oli``> I installed the nvidia beta graphics drivers and now  3d apps like Wine games and ETQW throw a "libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object" error. But Compiz and Nexuiz still work fine. Any idea's how to fix this, preferably staying on the 195.x driver because it fixes a VDAPU bug for me
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia  | faz_kn
<Dr_Willis> vices:  you could try a program like 'mc'  - it  lets you skip i think
<Guest46132> ciao
<faz_kn> nvidia what dr_willis
<faz_kn> temme
<bobbob1016> I went to buy something online, and it takes me to an embedded paypal site.  If the https lock thing in chrome says PayPal with a green check, that means it is actually, paypal, right?
<cmp> #winehq
<Guest46132> #ubuntu-it
<faz_kn> dr_willis my monitor has ati 3d rage cared
<chetnick> faz_kn: you had some question about nvidia?
<Dr_Willis> !ati | faz_kn
<ubottu> faz_kn: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PATX> i made a needs packaging bug a couple months ago but nothing has really been done... how could i get someone to look at it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/416634
<vices> Dr_Willis: i'm not getting a man page for 'mc' ?
<Dr_Willis> vices:  install it :)
<Dr_Willis> vices:  fsarchiver is a cool tool also. its not in the normal repos however
<Dr_Willis> fsarchiver can copy and verify  the copies are good..
<hathor> hello ppl:-)
<faz_kn> dr_willis could i chat in pvt
<datacrusher> hello everyone, im having some trouble with a huaway 3g device, can anyone help me? http://pastebin.com/m392950d
<Dr_Willis> faz_kn:  did you read the url the bot gave you on ati cards? I dont use ati.
<psyphercode> Dr_Willis: this i found the problem, and why it worked b4, i don't agree with the way ubuntu handles security on home folders, so i set my home folder to 700, and even though the perms on the folder inside that home folder is correct, without the home folder being 755 (at least) you cannot access the guest share. so just a chomd 755 on the home folder sorted it :)
<faz_kn> dr_willis lemme see the page
<d3vic3> hathor, hello
<cirkit> Hi. Whenever I try to install any package, I always get the following error: "Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency  cycle". I have tried apt-get clean && apt-get autoclean && apt-get update no problem, but I still get the error when installing. Any ideas?
<claudio__> hello
<psyphercode> does anyone have isues connecting to IRC using empathy? i just get network error, using the same details i just used to connect via pidgin
<owner> I prefer to use X-Chat irc cli
<blakkheim> irssi :)
<filippo> thank you very much h1n1
<IP-v6> I can't take screenshot a window with window borders when compiz enabled? is there a solution ?
<Persi> I use the irc client from numbers
<owner> )
<IP-v6> without disabling compiz
<d3vic3> crikit, did you tried "dpkg --configure -a"?
<vivek> hi
<d3vic3> IP-v6, did you tried "Shutter"? (apt-get install shutter)
<d3vic3> vivek, hello
<datacrusher> hello everyone, im having some trouble with a huaway 3g device, can anyone help me? http://pastebin.com/m392950d
<lotus> hey I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 server on a fairly old computer I was given but it can't find a disk driver
<lotus> any idea why or how I can fix this?
<PATX> i made a needs packaging bug a couple months ago but nothing has really been done... how could i get someone to look at it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/416634
<Pici> PATX: Probably best to ask about that in #ubuntu-motu
<IP-v6> d3vic3, no i didn't.  I use gnome-screenshot and now i am installing shutter
<d3vic3> lotus, have a look at your BIOS config and see if your hard disk is there first
<PATX> Pici, ah ok idk they had a motu channel ty!
<lotus> d3vic3: I see it as a secondary slave.
<Love20> can anyone help me to connect my mobile with my pc...........
<d3vic3> lotus, you have to make it a primary master and everything should be ok :)
<lotus> d3vic3: oh! :)
<rblst> if i want to browse my mobile phone with blueman in ubuntu 9.10, i get an error like this: could not display obex://[00:1F:DF:53:2A:C3]/; what can i do about it?
<psyphercode> k fixed IRC for emapthy by deleteing the .purple folder as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/428971
<Guest50488> hmm
<george__> Hello gentlemen.  Currently in irssi.  Installed ubuntu for a friend at my house, I have a rather nice monitor and he has an older one.  When X loads his monitor can not support the settings.  What happened to x86cfg and such?
<george__> what can i use to fix it up in console to support his monitor?
<Dr_Willis> george__:  X has been getting where it auto configs more and more each release.
<Dr_Willis> george__:  whats his video card and monitor? dvi/vga/lcd ?
<Sergeant_Pony> if my sound is not /dev/dsp how do I find out what it is?
<george__> i want to say its an ati video card and the monitor is lcd
<george__> I have had ubuntu on his setup before
<d3vic3> Sergeant_Pony, try /dev/audio
<george__> without issue
<owner> =)
<diago> george__: you can try dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<diago> is he using the same video driver you where?
<george__> thank you diago, must this be done as root or as user he is
<diago> george__: sudo it
<Pici> !fixres > george__
<ubottu> george__, please see my private message
<george__> thank you i will try now and let you know
<Sergeant_Pony> d3vic3, didn't work
<owner> =)
<Dr_Willis> george__:  onder ati cards are not using the  fglrx drivers any more. I think thers been some merger of the old drivers  that used to be 'ati' or 'radeon' also to a single driver.
<usuario> CARMELO
<d3vic3> Sergeant_Pony, your device isn't installed or not recognized so!
<Sergeant_Pony> d3vic3, I have sound and it does work
<IP-v6> d3vic3, shutter takes border thanks. can i use alt+prntsq with shutter ?
<yoni> Hello
<d3vic3> IP-v6, shutter -> Preferences -> Keyboard ;)
<owner> hello
<Waceman> Hi all, I think my usb stick is broken - in win XP it says "Insert Disk etc..." - and in Ubuntu it's visible at location computer:/// - but nothing happens when I click on it
<owner> Waceman - seems to be broken really
<Waceman> could a virus have damaged / corrupted it's allocation table?
<d3vic3> Waceman, did you tried to format it under ubuntu than?
<Waceman> d3vic3: no, how do I do that
<neezer> good morning. I am having a problem setting up a connection to my server with 9.10
<IP-v6> d3vic3, thank you
<neezer> I have ssh up and running great with an RSA key
<Dr_Willis> Waceman:  is ther any data on it you want to save?
<Waceman> nope, just to work would be great
<smc> is there any way to trun off ubuntu one and make it totaly manual?
<rumpsy> smc: ?
<Dr_Willis> Waceman:  in the past i had to 'dd' a drive to zero it out. then repartion/reformat it - it was a badly goofed usb stick
<neezer> I had a spot in places where I could go and open up a nautilus window for my server through an ssh tunnel, but I moved and my IP address is different. Now I can't seem to find out how to make a new one.
<d3vic3> Waceman, sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/your_usb_device
<Dr_Willis> Waceman:  try gparted to repartion/reformat it first if ya want.
<Waceman> I tried gparted, but cannot see it there?
<owner> Is it possible to watch in real time who is connected to my apache2 daemon, and (downloading a big file right now) ?
<ikonia> 196.221.175.89
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> oops
<smc> rumpsy, well everytime I boot it trys to load the browser and login
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Waceman> Dr_Willis: what is dd a drive?
<Dr_Willis> Waceman:  use dd to zero it
<Dr_Willis> dd if=/dev/zero if=/dev/XXXXXXX
<smc> rumpsy, also I truned it on some slower older boxes and it just tomuch I need it truned off
<Dr_Willis> then repartion/reformat it
<llutz> of
<Waceman> Dr_Willis: I am newb. Apologies
<neezer> When I go to Places -> Network, I get an error saying Could not display "network:///". Nautilus cannot handle "network" locations.
<Dam0> what is the command to seach for a file?
<Dr_Willis> Waceman:  i would learn some linux basics then befor trying to use dd.
<llutz> Dam0: find
<Dam0> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Waceman:  a typo with dd = erased hard drie
<Dr_Willis> Waceman:  a typo with dd = erased hard drive
<loner__> Dam0 - locate is faster
<llutz> but needs updatedb ^
<d3vic3> loner__, locate needs updatedb
<d3vic3> llutz, yep ^^
<loner__> I agree, but it's faster than find
<Dr_Willis> find vs locate = depends on your needs at the time
<loner__> usually you don't search for a file that has just been created, right ?
<d3vic3> loner__, you can try ack-grep :)
<george__> ok both suggestions didn't work
<ManDay> Every time I return the computer from hibernation I have to reunlock the Keyring for nm-applet. But when I boot the computer normally I dont have to. Can anyone help me so I dont have to unlock the keyring after hibernation either?
<george__> where does x save monitor settings now?
<llutz> loner__: "grep PRUNE /etc/updatedb.conf" shows another issue
<ManDay> george__, in hal
<george__> where can i find that /etc/X11?
<Delvien> Manday I just deny it, and it resolves itself.
<Delvien> manday could try sleep, never happens that way
<Waceman> Dr_Willis: perhaps you can walk me through the dd command quickly?
<jrib> george__: erm, /etc/X11/ is a path.  That's like asking, "where can I find los angeles, CA"?
<ManDay> Delvien, sleep is no option. i want to hibernate it (saves more energy). i tried to dey it but then nm applet asks me for the wpa passphrase as expected. doesnt resolve it
<ManDay> george__, hal has config files
<ray-k> hello
<ManDay> dont know where they lie tho
<neezer> anyone here know about connecting to servers in Ubuntu?
<ManDay> george__, google for hal config match and such
<ManDay> !hal config
<ManDay> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<d3vic3> Sergeant_Pony, you can get maximum info on /proc : $ ls /proc | grep -E "snd|sound|audio"
<ManDay> yeah well...
<NoOutlet> I'm having some difficulty setting up a dual boot system. I have two hard drives and I'd like to set up Linux on my Master, XP on my Slave. Is that possible or should I install them both on the Master in order to dual boot?
<Dr_Willis> Waceman:  i allready pasted it. :) if the device is not even getting seen when you plug it in ie: /dev/sdb or whatever.. then the usb may be bad.
<Dr_Willis> Waceman:  unplug it..  plug it in.. run 'dmesg' look for any messages at the end... wait a few sec run dmesg again  a few times monitor what the system sees for the devicve
<lotus> d3vic3: that did it thanks a bunc
<guillaume> hello everybody
<Jeruvy> NoOutlet: What is the problem you're encountering?
<xfact> I formating one USB portable disk, there are 3 options FAT, ex2, ex3, which is the ideal format for maximum performance?
<d3vic3> NoOutlet, microsoft os's are a little dumb to be installed on a slave :)
<Dr_Willis> Waceman:  if the sytem is not seeing it or giveing it a /dev/sd### entry then thers some deeper issue going on
<usuario> ruben martinez andaluz
<rumpsy> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  you shareing it with windows machines?
<usuario> loco
<guillaume> I've a little problem, I would like to re-install the default splash screen on Ubunto? How to do that
<guillaume> Because I don't have any splash screen yet
<d3vic3> NoOutlet, you can try conversely
<guillaume> who can help me please
<NoOutlet> Well, XP is not loading from GRUB. I'm concerned that since it's a drive that I have to mount once I've loaded Ubuntu, maybe it's not being looked at for Grub?
<`mOOse`> ...
<xfact> Dr_Willis, No need, now I just want maximum performance with my Linux machine, so which it the best?
<xfact> *i the best?
<xfact> is
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  if you are not going to shre it with windows, or other machines may as well use ext3
<NoOutlet> So Ubuntu on slave and XP on master?
<xfact> Dr_Willis, Thank you
<d3vic3> guillaume, it depends on your splasher : uspalsh or xsplash, so you can try : apt-get install --reinstall your_splash
<Trek> NoOutlet, what's your configuration of drives?  what types of drives, whats on each drive?
<Delvien> Manday Well i know where the option is but i cant describe it to you because it seems there is no keyring manager anymore.....
<Waceman> Dr_Willis: looking in /var/log/syslog shows - "Attached SCSI removable disk" If I look under Computer:\\\ I can see it.  When I click on it, nothing happens
<ManDay> indeed i was looking for that too but couldnt find it anymore Delvien
<guillaume> how can I know with splasher I'm using device?
<d3vic3> NoOutlet, windows boot loader can't do it from a secondary harddisk as i know!
<guillaume> which*
<ManDay> besides, i used to have a "remember permission" checkbox on the authorization dialog of the keyring which is gone
<tiger_> what is a good linux alt to Dreamweaver
<ManDay> i just wonder why i have to unlock the keyring after hibernation BUT NOT after normal boot, doesnt make sense to me
<Delvien> Manday seems like a bug. There are several dating back to feisty that keep happening in every distro
<NoOutlet> Trek, I'm not sure how you mean "configuration". They both have a single partition. One has Ubuntu, one has XP. The one with XP is a Seagate Barracuda. I'm not sure what the other is.
<Delvien> Manday every release***
<ManDay> Delvien, thanks. i guess i ll just have to wait for lucid or whatevers is next
<Trek> NoOutlet, I meant drive interface type, IDE SATA etc.  Better question is how old are the drives?
<Trek> NoOutlet, I'm trying to figure out if there's any BIOS issues here
<d3vic3> quillaume, try bash autocompletion feature : open a shell -> write usp than hit tab key twice and if it completes to usplash than ok else try the same with xsp and you'll know :)
<NoOutlet> Ah, just regular IDE.
<Trek> NoOutlet, hence my questions
<Trek> NoOutlet, both of them>
<Jeruvy> Trek: there is no master/slave in SATA, just IDE
<NoOutlet> Yeah.
<Trek> Jeruvy: i'm a tech, not asking about MASTER/SLAVE, trying to ascertain whether there's hardware comms errors (had them before with IDE and SATA drives :P)
<Trek> NoOutlet, it should be detecting, which drive is GRUB installed on?
<Jeruvy> NoOutlet: the only concern is that Windows is installed to a primary partition (cannot be installed on a logical partition) ubuntu doesn't really mind
<george__> still can't reset the monitor
<george__> is there any other console tools like xrandr for doing it
<Trek> NoOutlet, if Windows drive has the boot loader on it, set it to master, then set the other to slave
<Trek> it should work and detect, unless you've got issues with your hardware
<george__> well i installed this ubuntu with a different monitor
<george__> i figured a config was left behind of the old monitor
<NoOutlet> I'm sure GRUB is on the Ubuntu drive.
<george__> perhaps i set the resolution to high for this montior
<george__> so i felt changing the resolution would fix it but cant figure out how to do that from console
<Trek> NoOutlet, whichever has grub on it should be the master, the BIOS will see it first
<owner> =)
<owner> It seems true
<george__> is there a way to force vga?
<d3vic3> george__, lower your resolution to the max than try again
<george__> d3vic3: how from console?
<xfact> Dr_Willis, I formatted my 4GB pen drive to ext3 and now speed more decreased :(
<Trek> NoOutlet, if its not detecting Windows, it means there's issues with your drives, have you updated GRUB's list lately?
<NoOutlet> Hmm. Maybe I put Grub on it when I ticked the "Bootable" checkbox in the Disk Utility?
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  how are you even measureing that?
<NoOutlet> No, how do you update Grub's list?
<faz_kn> dr_willis it's not working i checked the page
<Trek> NoOutlet, lets try this, boot to only one of the drives (Disconnect the other)
<jrib> xfact: unrelated, but you shouldn't use a journaled filesystem on it
<Trek> if that doesn't load GRUB, its not the boot drive
<george__> how do you change resolution from console?
<NoOutlet> I'm currently in that situation.
<Dr_Willis> faz_kn:  i dont use ati. i ahve no ati gfx in any of my machines.. and i dont plan on EVER buying ati again.
<NoOutlet> If I connect only the other drive, it will just load Windows without Grub.
<NoOutlet> So okay.
<Jeruvy> !grub | NoOutlet, you can also use grub to check documents:
<faz_kn> why
<ubottu> NoOutlet, you can also use grub to check documents:: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<faz_kn> okay
<neezer> is there a networking specific channel here?
<Trek> NoOutlet, whichever one has grub on it should be master
<Trek> NoOutlet, other should be slave.'
<xfact> Dr_Willis, On FAT the speed was average 10 Mb/s and now average 4MB/s (according copy-paste window)
<erUSUL> neezer: #networking
<faz_kn> how to avail highest resolution in xubuntu......
<erUSUL> neezer: who have guessed it? ;P
<Trek> NoOutlet, the other issue is if GRUB can see the drive...
<NoOutlet> Right.
<NoOutlet> That's what I'm worried about.
<guntbert> neezer: its ##networking (two dashes)
<neezer> thanks erUSUL: i tried ubuntu-networking
<Trek> NoOutlet, if the computer boots to the drive individually, then the issue lies not in drive issues, but GRUB issues...
<guillaume> device I've just to reinstall the package of upslash in this case
<erUSUL> neezer: ##networking is for networking in gneral it does not matter which os
<Trek> NoOutlet, you might look into updating the GRUB list hold on a sec...
<guillaume> if i'm on upsplash
<guillaume> to find again my default screen splash when the computer start
<om26er> guillaume, are you guigui14100
<faz_kn> how to avail highest resolution in xubuntu......
<pokoko222> how can i see the tcp process in ubuntu? what is the name?
<erUSUL> pokoko222: netstat?
<d3vic3> george__, i assume you're using grub : when booting press "e" key than append "vga=0x315" (without quotes) that will set your resolution to 800x600x24 and press Ctrl+x
<xfact> ext3 is very slow file system, FAT is batter!
<skiwithpete> hi
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  or the measureing is confused due to the cacheing/journel
<rocket16> I have been banned in a channel without any reason, how may I unban myself?
<george__> ok device thanks
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  you may want to try some other benchmark tools
<skiwithpete> what prog is best for connecting to two FTP sites simultaneously
<erUSUL> rocket16: you can not; you have to discuss the isuue with a chan op. ask in #freenode
<rocket16> Thanks erUSUL
<skiwithpete> basically, I'm on A and I need to FTP files between B and C
<erUSUL> rocket16: or if it is a #ubuntu* channel ask in #ubuntu-ops or #ubuntu-irc
<xfact> Dr_Willis, Unfortunately I don't know about any benchmark tools on Ubuntu, PS. I am new here.
<Trek> NoOutlet, try in console: sudo update-grub, not sure if it will update GRUB's lists of partitions
<skiwithpete> anyone know of anything that does that?
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  i imagine you are worryng about a lot of nothing. Use ext2 if you want a linux filesystem and all teh permissions kept. or use vfat if you can live with the vfat limits
<sipior> skiwithpete: can you not log in directly to the target machine? ftp from there?
<rocket16> Thanks erUSUL
<NoOutlet> Okay, I'm going to try that again with the other harddrive installed.
<NoOutlet> Back in a while.
<erUSUL> skiwithpete: scp user1@machine1:path/to/files_in_1 user2@machine:path/to/files_in_2/
<skiwithpete> sipior, no, sadly not - neither are Linux boxes
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  a journeled filesystem can wear out your usb stick faster..  but i rarely worry about it
<furythor> I got issue, I did install Open LDAP server according to this and I did not get promt for password, is there any way to recover it ?
<furythor> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<skiwithpete> erUSUL, I don't know what that means
<xfact> Dr_Willis, Thank you for some reason
<neezer> What is Location (URI): when trying to connect to a server?
<Dr_Willis> skiwithpete:   you could set up a fuseftp thing to each on the linux box and access both as iof they were local directories then copy stuff back/forth all day
<furythor> neezer: your own or somewhere else ?
<erUSUL> skiwithpete: if both are unix systemas with ssh intalled and running and you have accounts on bot machines you can use that command to copy files from one machine to the other
<erUSUL> skiwithpete: but you've said that they are not unix boxes....
<skiwithpete> no, one is a NAS (proprietary unknown) and the other is a Windows Mobile phone (with FTP access)
<Dr_Willis> !info fuseftp
<ubottu> Package fuseftp does not exist in karmic
<jrib> skiwithpete: out of curiousity, how do you intend on controlling B and C?
<otswim> hello, i'm trying to use a second screen but i'm not able to do so. I opened nvidia-settings, and the second screen was successfully detected, but then when i want to configure the new screen and set it to "Twin View" or "Separate X Screen" i'm told that i have to save the configuration and restart X, but when i try to do so i get "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"; what can i do?
<skiwithpete> jrib, I just want to log into them both, and drag files from one to the other
<skiwithpete> I'm rocking 9.10
<skiwithpete> on my main machine
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  find an existing xorg.conf as an example to copy to xorg.conf OR save it to another location first.. then copy that saved version to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skiwithpete> no answer I'm guessing then...  I just basically want FileZilla with 2 connection panes
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  alternaively try the nvidia-xconfig tool to make one
<Pici> skiwithpete: gftp looks like it supports fxp, which is used to transfer files from two connected ftp servers.  I've never used it though.
<skiwithpete> thanks pici
<neezer> furythor: I'm trying to connect to my home server. It is mine.
<Dr_Willis> skiwithpete:  thers  also the 'fuse ftp' tools.
<skiwithpete> will try that
<abhi_nav> hi
<furythor> neezer: on that machine or something else ?
<MK13> so i need MIPS compiling b/c of my computer organization class, will xSPIM allow me to compile and run MIPS code?
<skiwithpete> am on the FUSE ftp site, can't see screenshots, and not in the repositories
<neezer> furythor: sorry, i am trying to connect to my server box from my laptop. both have ubuntu on them.
<BluesKaj> otswim, after saving the configuration , run nvidia-xconfig in the terminal , then restart X
<sfd> how do i install the linux kernel source? is there a packqge i can apt get ?
<erUSUL> sfd: linux-source
<noellen> \msg NickServ identify brucata87
<furythor> neezer: you're behind router right ?
<skiwithpete> cheers,
<skiwithpete> ttfn
<MK13> noellen, might wanna do that in the server tab
<neezer> furythor: yes. I had it set up to go thorough ssh because I already have an ssh port forwarded to my server, but for some reason it isn't working.
<sfd> anyone here use LILO ? I hqve updqted the
<furythor> neezer: you know IP address of target computer ?
<neezer> yes.
<neezer> 192.168.1.105
<neezer> it is the internal one... I also know the one external one.
<sfd> .conf file but itsnot registering, anyone know how to get LILO to use the  new config file\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<tiger_> guys i am looking for an editor for html and or php and other website files with code and front end editing like dreamweaver is there one i dont care if free or not
<Trek> neezer: is SSH running on your computer?
<NoOutlet> Okay, I plugged the XP drive in and ran update-grub and got this: "grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1.  Check your device.map."
<neezer> Trek: not right now.
<Trek> neezer: you need to run an SSH server on your server to gain access through that
<MK13> neezer, will you pm me what you are trying to do, so i can get caught up?
<sipior> sfd: have you run "lilo"?
<furythor> neezer: are you sure that your target box is online and it has net cable properly plugged ?
<faz_kn> how to avail highest resolution in xubuntu......
<Trek> NoOutlet, then perhaps its stored on the Ubuntu drive
<Trek> NoOutlet, you need the Ubuntu drive in as well, the bootloader files are stored on there
<jepster> hi, I have a winxp in my vbox. the port 80 is free on my router and I can see the localhost of my ubuntu-webserver in winxp. but the vhosts which are not in /var/www and which are visible by typing http://my-website on ubuntu, cannot be viewed in the vbox. how I can see this vhosts in my vbox-winxp?
<sipior> sfd: /sbin/lilo, in case it's not in your path.
<neezer> furythor: yes. I just ssh'd into right now. I am logged in via ssh on the command line.
<erUSUL> !html > tiger_
<ubottu> tiger_, please see my private message
<MK13> neezer, so you are trying to access it over the internet, which you know your external ip and the router forwards the 22 port to the server box?
<furythor> neezer: and you need to know IP address or you can't connect ?
<Waceman> Hey guys, how do I completely whipe out and reformat my usb stick? It appears it may be corrupted, and I cannot access it in Ubuntu (nor on other pc's)
<neezer> Trek: sorry about the confusion. I have ssh running. I thought you meant to ask if I was connected to it. i was not, but I am.
<Trek> neezer: okay, your issue is gaining external access to it from outside your network?
<neezer> MK13: it forwards port 2222, but yes.
<NoOutlet> Okay, I've got an idea.
<abhi_nav> tiger_: try qunata plus
<inveratulo> Waceman: fdisk to create partition, then mkfs for filesystem
<Trek> neezer: is the port you're forwarding to your server box opened on your server box to the external network?
<neezer> Trek: I have gained external access from an outside network. I can do it by just using my external ip address in the ssh command
<abhi_nav> tiger_: u thr?
<MK13> neezer, but it forwards the 2222 external port to 22 internal.... or did you change the ssh on the server?
<WeirdAAR> Hey, does anybody know if there is a plugin for gedit to make highlight the open and close tags that go together ? like the <div> and the relevant </div> ?
<Trek> neezer: MK13, are you using port 22 or port 2222 on the server itself (internal network ports)?
<neezer> MK13: I changed it on the server and router. it is set up to recieve an ssh connection on port 2222. it works perfectly.
<gafir> hello, I'm using MySQL Query Browser and trying to make a backtick for my query. I can't seem to find how to type a backtick on my Dell laptop Inspiron 1545. does anybody knows how to do this: `
<sfd> sipior, i did that but i got an error Fatal: raid_setup: stat('/dev/sda1')
<MK13> neezer, ok then what are you having problems with?
<inveratulo> gafir - its not on the nina key?
<neezer> Trek, MK13: I am using port 2222. Everything works fine from command line.
<furythor> neezer: you got it to work right ?
<gafir> inveratulo: Oh! You're right! Thanks! didn't know where it was!! ````
<Trek> neezer, then what exactly are you having issues with?  (MK13's question)
<Lee_Ubun> I get logged off at random, i'm using 9.10 I don't know what is causing this to happen 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<sipior> sfd: probably an error in your lilo.conf.
<neezer> MK13, furythor, Trek: when I go to Places -> Connect to server and try to put things in there I get stuck. I'd like to be able to browse the folders with a GUI and drag and drop onto the server rather than have to scp all the time. I had it set up 3 weeks ago running perfectly. It would connect via an ssh tunnel. I moved. I couldn't find a way to just change the IP address on the saved connection so I deleted them. Now I can't get new
<neezer> ones reestablished.
<Schui> hello, are there any networking administrators or professionals here? i need to interview someone for my course and thought this might be a good place to look
<otswim> hello, i'm trying to use a second screen but i'm not able to do so. I opened nvidia-settings, and the second screen was successfully detected, but then when i want to configure the new screen and set it to "Twin View" or "Separate X Screen" i'm told that i have to save the configuration and restart X, but when i try to do so i get "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"; what can i do?
<mortus> Hello,Question 9.10version to 8.4 LTS,having issue with i845 Video in startX,where can I find Command line ONLY Mini ISO for 8.4x thanks???
<Trek> neezer: i know your issues...
<MK13> neezer, kk i under stand now
<owner> Schui - I have CCNA ;-)
<erUSUL> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Trek> neezer: Places -> connect to server, service type SSH
<faz_kn> how to avail highest resolution in xubuntu......
<Schui> owner - awesome! mind if i get a few minutes of your time?
<Waceman> inveratulo: how do I use fdisk and mkfs?
<Trek> neezer: use your server ip, port 2222, your username
<Trek> neezer: connect, it should ask for password
<owner> I am agree
<furythor> neezer: you gotta select ssh from list and insert needed information
<neezer> I don't have that option Trek. the only thing in the drop down menu for service type is Custom Location
<Trek> neezer: should give you access
<Trek> neezer: then something's messed on your system, I've got SSH in the connections list
<mortus> thank You Ubo BOT! 8-)
<Trek> neezer: you could get an FTP client and use SFTP on your system
<neezer> Trek, I did too before the move.
<inveratulo> Waceman: First you have to find out which device your USB key is: do this by typing "fdisk -l" and you'll see several devices like "/dev/sdc" or "/dev/sdb"... /dev/sda is typically your primary drive, but the sizes are shown so make darn sure you know which one is your key
<ionut> what is a switch?
<neezer> Trek, I'd rather not. I want to only have one port forwarded to the server.
<blakkheim> Trek: sftp is built into openssh
<Trek> blakkheim / neezer: i know that sftp is built in, you don't need to open a new port
<inveratulo> Waceman: Once you know the device, fdisk it by typing "fdisk /dev/sdc" or whichever device it is.
<mortus> Question for Ubu in the the KNOW., Whats Major DIFF between 8.04 and 9.10 MINIMUM INSTALL GUI???Thanks???
<Trek> blakkheim / neezer: on my WINDOWS comp: I use Filezilla to remote into my ubuntu server with sftp, same port as I use for SSH
<neezer> Trek: ok. but why would my drop down menu not have the proper selections?
<Trek> neezer: i'm not entirely certain as to why it wouldn't be providing you the proper selections.
<inveratulo> Waceman: Go through and remove all the partitions (there's a menu that shows you what keys to press).  Make one "Linux" partition, and exit
<Waceman> inveratulo: "fdisk -l" does nothing?
<inveratulo> Waceman: you will either have to run it as root or sudo it
<neezer> Trek: I also get an error from nautilus when I try to just use ssh//:ipaddress:port   it says Nautilus cannot handle "network" locations
<Waceman> inveratulo: thanks. It only shows my hdd partitions. I think my disk my be broken.
<mortus> Hello, Any Opinion on Difference Minimum GUI Install for Speed between 8.04-9.10 Would be Greatly Appreciated,Having issue with Intel i845 Video Chipset and compiz
<Trek> neezer: then the issue is that something is messed up with your install, specifically with Nautilus
<MK13> neezer: http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-user/301089-help-places-connect-server.html
<SlimG> What is the mount parameters/arguments to mount a encrypted /oldhome/slimg/ to /mnt/, so I can copy some of the content from /mnt to /home/slimg/, I have the proper passphrase
<Trek> neezer: if not with Nautilus, then something's either missing or corrupted.  I don't have a solution for you at this time
<inveratulo> Waceman: Pull out your USB drive.  Wait 5 seconds.  Plug it back in and then run "sudo tail -n 50 /var/log/messages" and post the results to pastebin
<erUSUL> !ecryptfs
<MK13> neezer, oops don't think it actually has the solution he used... one sec
<neezer> Trek: Thanks for the help. I appreciate it.
<Ithilsil> Hi.
<Waceman> inveratulo: pastebin? running that now
<dbdii407> What's the name of the screenshot app so i can install it?
<inveratulo> Waceman: http://pastebin.com/ paste large texts there and link it here
<SlimG> inveratulo: Tip: paste.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> SlimG: sudo mount -t ecryptfs folder folder -o key=passphrase,ecryptfs_cipher=aes,ecryptfs_key_bytes=16,ecryptfs_passthrough=n
<trism> dbdii407: gnome-screenshot by default in ubuntu, but there are lighter ones such as scrot that you could use from the command line
<neezer> Thanks MK13: it looks like I can go to synaptic and remove nautilus permenently then reinstall it.
<MK13> neezer, looks like completely removing nautilus then reinstalling it worked for some one else
<MK13> neezer, u were alittle quicker than me :(
<dbdii407> trism, E: Couldn't find package gnome-screenshot
<erUSUL> !screenshot | dbdii407
<ubottu> dbdii407: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<dbdii407> erUSUL, Can't
<neezer> MK13: thanks for getting me to the link. I'm pretty terrible at search. but I'm gonna do this and get back to you on how it worked.
<dbdii407> erUSUL, Ubuntu Server + xfce ;)
<erUSUL> dbdii407: Aplications>Accesories>Screenshot
<MK13> neezer,  kk just pm me about how it turns out
<trism> dbdii407: it is in gnome-utils
<neezer> MK13: when I am removing it if I get rid of gnome session will that be a problme?
<Trek> neezer: no problem
<MK13> neezer, that i cannot answer :( ^^ nevermind
<neezer> MK13, Trek: ok. I'll brb.
<Waceman> inveratulo: http://pastebin.com/d2fd6a4f2
<MK13> Trek, what exactly is gnome session?
<inveratulo> Waceman: looks like your drive is sdb.  When you do a "sudo fdisk -l " do you see a /dev/sdb in there anywhere ?
<exs> hi
<MK13> Trek, nevermind google helped me
<exs> how to find out which package contains a certain file?
<neezer> Trek, MK13: would you guys recommend a reboot between removal and re-install?
<exs> i search for gftp?
<Waceman> inveratulo: no I don't - I see sda1, sda2, sda3, and that's all
<Noble> New install of 9.10 and flashplugin-nonfree. Can't find the flashplugin in firefox.
<erUSUL> dbdii407: use import from imagemagick
<MK13> neezer, shouldn't be a need for it that i see
<julio_> hi... one question, is there some ubuntu irc in spanish
<DaZ> !es|julio_
<ubottu> julio_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dbdii407> erUSUL, Already got xfce4-screenshooter
<dbdii407> ty though
<julio_> gracias
<John-_> can I make the partitions on my hard drive big enough so that the total space occupied is equal to the total amount available on my external
<inveratulo> waceman: something seems off, what happens when you do "fdisk /dev/sdb" ?
<Waceman> inveratulo: it says unable to open
<inveratulo> waceman: even if you do it as root?
<Waceman> yup
<owner> su root
<Waceman> inveratulo: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<inveratulo> waceman: in that case I suspect a hardware issue... does it work elsewhere?
<dbdii407> Question though. Why is open office included in a 'server' install?
<Waceman> in WinXP it says "insert disk ...."
<Pete43> I boot ubuntu, after it shows the login name menu - the mouse and select bar is frozen.   how to solve so What package or keystrokes may be responsible for it likely locking?
<astra-x> So I have an external harddrive i want to keep synced with my ~/Downloads - Finished directory. What would be the best way to do that? rsync, cron-job, /etc/fstab with hardlink?
<inveratulo> Waceman: it must be some kind of issue between the USB controller on the drive and the flash storage.  you may wish to try another drive.
<Waceman> inveratulo: in Win XP it says "insert disk etc..." - it could be a hardware failure, or maybe a virus did some damage? Is there a way to just whipe it completely clean?
<Waceman> inveratulo: does a usb stick have any firmware that could've been damaged?
<inveratulo> Waceman: I cannot speak to that, but based on what you've told us it looks to be not related to OS.
<hxm> hello, is there a way to configure network manager via console? or see what is the configuration file with my created profile?
<astra-x> hxm: networkManager has a cli for controlling it
<Waceman> inveratulo: it does seem that way. Sorry if I wasted your time. thought it may be easier to diagnose via ubuntu
<hxm> cli is command like rhythmbox-client in example?
<rblst> if i want to browse my mobile phone with blueman in ubuntu 9.10, i get an error like this: could not display obex://[00:1F:DF:53:2A:C3]/; what can i do about it?
<inveratulo> Waceman: no worries, btw you did diagnose the problem!
<sofi> hola¡¡
<astra-x> hxm: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7
<rblst> ! es | sofi
<ubottu> sofi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<astra-x> hxm: cli is the bash terminal, where you do things like "ls" "cp" "ssh" and so forth
<hxm> ah, damn Im so noob
<Pete43> I boot ubuntu, after it shows the login name menu - the mouse and select bar is frozen.   how to solve so What package or keystrokes may be responsible for it likely locking?
<sofi> ubottu:pos yo como k de ingles no se mucho
<Waceman> inveratulo: yeah I guess so :) what I find strange is that I can see it when I click on Computer. but clicking on it does nothing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vlt> Hello. Does anyone know something like pastebin for small (< 1M) binary files?
<hxm> sofi: no te van a hacer caso si no hablas inglés, o si no entras en esos canales #ubuntu-es
<astra-x> hxm: a very good way to learn Linux is do a fully custom gentoo install (stage 3 is OK), or do a full slackware install and configuration
<inveratulo> Waceman: yea Ubuntu is doing the same sorta thing in a roundabout way, the USB controller is successfully negotiating with the OS, but the storage is unavailable for whatever reason. it happens :-/
<hxm> astra-x: that sounds hurt
<astra-x> hxm: the documentation may seem confusing at first, but if you just keep at it, i know you'll understand
<sofi> i don't like this channel :(
<hxm> :) there i go then
<astra-x> hxm: but it is very well documented, especially for gentoo and ubuntu
<Waceman> inveratulo: I see, guess I need a new stick! Thanks so much for your help!
<hxm> good to known, at least for the future when i have free time
<sofi> why i can't speak spanish??
<astra-x> hxm: you could also try Linux From Scratch http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<MohammadRRR> how Gnome-do can shutdown computer without password ?
<FirePuppy> sofi: There's a channel for people who want to speak Spanish
<llutz> astra-x: since most guys just type all those commands from the documentation blindly into their pc, i doubt they'll learn  very much about linux
<sofi> a ok thanks¡¡¡ç
<astra-x> llutz: i can only open doors for people :) they have to find their way through them
<etzerd> hello everyone
<etzerd> ?
<sofi> hello¡¡
<fbianconi> hello etzerd
<dingus9> I have files that misteriously have had a perm and ownership change to root... some can't even be read by root... am I loosing inodes?
<llutz> astra-x: if one wants to learn, he can use whatever main distro he wants. he has to read, read, read and all distros have good docu these days.
<etzerd> can anyone help me resolve a vidoe issue that I have with my Dell 1764 i5? the video card is an Inter Integrade HD. Everytime I load ubuntu the screen is black, no video
<bmomjian> I am having an problem on Ubuntu 9.10 that Firefox sound sometimes stops working, and when I exit firefox I have to kill a hung process to allow firefox to restart.  Is this a known problem with a solution?  I didn't find anything on the Ubuntu help forums.
<etzerd_> hello
<sofi> hello etzerd
<etzerd_> sofi: hello
<fbianconi> etzerd, what's the output of this command "lspci | grep -i vga"
<sofi> good bye
<nyqvist> hi guys. if i got a creative webcam and i don't see any linux drivers for it, is there any chance to install it?
<astra-x> llutz: yes, but if you have an understanding of Linux as a whole, not distro specific; any task will become easier
<astra-x> llutz: those are tools for learning how Linux works, regardless of distro
<MK13> nyqvist, most webcams work right off the bat w/ ubuntu
<sfd> liloconfig is complaining about my fstab file, it says it cannot recognize my /dev/sda1 drive as a block device, yet when i run fdisk -l it lists correctly, whats going on
<sfd> ?
<nyqvist> MK13, meaning what?
<abhi_nav> nyqvist: if ur webcam is not working, first have a look at thier web site, may be the have driver for linux
<nyqvist> there isn't a driver for linux, i checked.
<MK13> nyqvist, have you already tried any programs like cheese to see if it shows up?
<llutz> nyqvist: check lsusb for prod/vendor-id, use it to feed google to find a suitable driver
<nyqvist> i'm trying skype right now, i can see my m8.. but i don't  have a webcam device in my preferences.
<MK13> nyqvist, then go with what llutz says
<abhi_nav> nyqvist: be sure that skype settings for the webcam is ok
<luca__> ..
<gngkai> hi
<nyqvist> MK13, i'm a newbie in linux, installed it today.. i didn't get what he said to me.. what is lsb?
<marcuy> hi GnarlyBob
<marcuy> hi gngkai
<gngkai> is there a rep containing vmware2 packages for 9.10?
<nyqvist> lsusb*
<marcuy> gngkai, si
<MK13> nyqvist, a program that lists all devices connected via usb
<marcuy> gngkai, apt-cache search vmware
<nyqvist> so i should get a program called lsusb?
<fbianconi> nyqvist, it's a command you can run on a terminal
<MK13> nyqvist, it is already installed
<nyqvist> what is the command pls?
<dbdii407> nyqvist, Linux is quite different from Windows.
<marcuy> nyqvist, the commando is lsusb
<marcuy> *command
<nyqvist> just lsusb?
<dbdii407> Mhmm
<marcuy> yes
<nyqvist> emm
<nyqvist> let me check
<Pete43> why is my login screen frozen?
<marcuy> it may have cold Pete43
<marcuy> ;)
<Pete43> wait, i see the problem, it has 12inches of snow on it
<nyqvist> can it be this > Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:0748 Microsoft Corp.
<marcuy> lol
<sfd> k
<marcuy> Pete43, restart gdm
<llutz> nyqvist: are you using ms mouse/keyboard?
<Avogadro> Is there a way to reset the sounddriver, something went wrong when I started mplater and I had to kill -9 ?
<nzx> hi guys, on 9.04 i'm getting an error 404 message when running flashplugin-installer, what should I do?
<tenji> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu and can't use my ATI Radeon Xpress 200M graphics card.. any pointers
<Pete43> i am alittle bit newbie, what does the gdm do
<nyqvist> yep, i'm using a microsoft mouse.. so maybe i will dc the webcam and scan the changes? will doing it without rr the pc do the trick?
<marcuy> stands for gnome display manager
<marcuy> so it's the login screen that you see
<Pete43> at root level under recovery, change its options?
<neezer> Trek MK13: that solution did not work...I tried completely removing nautilus and reinstalling it. When removing nautilus, it also wants to remove gnome session. I got rid of that and restarted. Then reloaded all those things. but still no options besides custom connection in that drop down menu.
<youknoweddavis> has anyone had any luck with ATI mobiltity cards?
<Pete43> marcuy, i do know how to force a reinstall of that package. is that useful in this problem?
<marcuy> Pete43, try with:     sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<marcuy> this will restart the service
<NotTooSmart> got a program frozen to my tty2 ( i killed the program using kill -9 and pid but the program is still on my terminal screen? ctrl+c or q or esc none works I can't get rid of it but ps aux says it is not running anymore
<Pete43> it said it was converted in an upstart job and something about using a restart utility
<llutz> Pete43: sudo service gdm restart
<nyqvist> guys, if i'm disconnecting a usb device from the pc, will i see the change right away in the lsubs or should i rr the pc first and then run the lsubs again?
<owner> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<llutz> nyqvist: you have to rerun lsusb to see changes
<nyqvist> without rr the pc?
<llutz> whatis rr?
<vlt> nyqvist: define rr pc, pls
<nyqvist> restart
<marcuy> !microsoft
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Pete43> so whats this restart utility about
<llutz> nyqvist: no need to restart
<nyqvist> i c.
<marcuy> !micro$oft
<lotus> hey I'm running ubuntu server 9.04 and installed it without beingconnected to the lan.  Now I'm trying to get it online.  I've plugged in the ethernet cable and added "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" to /etc/network/interfaces" but when I run /etc/init.d/networking restart it gets no "DHCPOFFERS"
<Lee_Ubun> I get logged off at random, i'm using 9.10 I don't know what is causing this to happen 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<lotus> every other computer on my network is setup to use dhcp and my router has plenty of ip's left in the pool
<lotus> how can I troubleshoot this?
<vlt> lotus: `ifconfig -a`?
<Pete43> marcuy?
<netAction> Hello! There is a bug in libswscale0 that is already fixed upstream. Is there any hope for an update for karmic?
<lotus> vlt: ifconfig -a shows eth0 listed with no associated info other than the mac address
<nyqvist> strange. i dc the usb webcam and rerun the command, can't see any change, but now i see the webcam working by some red led that is oN it. but still can't see the webcam device in the skype video devices.
<vlt> lotus: ok, `ethtool eth0`
<marcuy> try to report it at launchpad netAction
<vlt> lotus: last line
<netAction> marcuy: I did. And now?
<lotus> vlt: ethtool is not currently installed
<llutz> !pastebin | nyqvist please pastebin the output of lsusb to this service
<ubottu> nyqvist please pastebin the output of lsusb to this service: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nyqvist> sec
<netAction> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/+bug/521472
<NoOutlet> I've got it working now, Trek.
<Trek> NoOutlet, good to hear
<NoOutlet> The GRUB update didn't exactly work until I manually edited the device.map.
<booh-> Is it possible to read a SCO Openserver partition from Ubuntu?
<nyqvist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/376967/
<vlt> lotus: hmm, try to assign an IP address manually: `ifconfig eth0 192.168.x.y`
<sofi> hello everyone
<NoOutlet> Now I've got XP on the master drive and ubuntu (with the grub) on the slave, but I set the BIOS to boot from the slave.
<llutz> nyqvist: http://superuser.com/questions/31853/how-to-make-creative-vista-webcam-041e405f-work-with-recent-ubuntu
<owner> which file should I edit to assign IP address statically ?
<Trek> owner: what do you mean by assign IP addresses statically?
<joe_> hi all
<scott_ino2> anyone here use dvd::rip, and if so I'd like to know if you are experiencing trouble
<Trek> !hi | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<llutz> nyqvist: doesn't look this like your "creative webcam"? Bus 002 Device 007: ID 041e:405f Creative Technology, Ltd
<lotus> vlt: the command didn't brick, but I can't ping google?
<nyqvist> ty very much, i'll try it now.
<marcuy> netAction, and now wait for the developers to fix it
<netAction> marcuy: OK thanks
<marcuy> netAction, ;)
<Pete43> marcuy, i am where you left me.   i did a "restart" and it goes to a command line login
<nyqvist> yes it is.
<vlt> lotus: Try a machine in your local network first
<lotus> vlt: my router is unreachable
<vlt> lotus: (same subnet)
<attrea> Hi
<owner> Trek - not to use DHCP means assign static IP
<marcuy> Pete43, press ctrl+alt+F7
<vlt> lotus: look at the traffic LEDs on your switch. Flashing while pibging?
<vlt> lotus: *pinging
<andyland> my external hdd is in read-only mode. Does Ubuntu 9.10 support hfs/hfs+ in r/w mode? Is there a workaround if not?
<Pete43> marcuy, it didn't restart the machine or go gui
<lotus> vlt: actually, pinging 192.168.1.1 says "FROM 192.168.1.2 ... unreachable"
<marcuy> Pete43, is that showing something?
<owner> Trek - I wanna know where does IP address stored... I suppose some .conf file )
<Trek> owner, in what context are you trying to?  I understand what you are asking, i'm talking about how the network is set up... home network?  office network? internet provider?
<lotus> vlt I'll check, but I think they'l be flashing cause i'm on IRC too
<erUSUL> andyland: not safely; i do not know of a workaround other than using othe filesystem in the hardisk
<Trek> owner: IPs are not stored locally, their reassigned by routers and DHCP
<marcuy> Pete43, go gui
<Trek> owner: you'd be messing with network-wide configurations
<owner> Trek - home network
<Pete43> marcuy, so whats my next step?  so far i don't think i did any change yet
<owner> Trek - switch, and 2 computers
<andyland> erUSUL: Argghh, then back 2 mac and reformat... No I'll just think I'll setup another partition :D
<Trek> owner: router provided by the ISP?
<owner> Trek - ISP does not matter )
<Pete43> marcuy is there a keystroke for in and out of gui/command line?
<nicole_> Can someone please help me to install a printer? it's a canon mp190. I found a driver file to download, but when I go to install it it keeps giving me a broken package error.
<owner> Trek - 2 hosts, 1 switch. Local network. )
<Trek> owner: what assigns the IPs then?  a switch does not necessarily assign IPs
<Trek> owner: there is some central network component you must have that acts as the connection to the interwebz and assigns internal network IPs
<Pete43> marcuy?
<karl> hi everyone
<nimrod> hi Guys
<karl> can you please help my movie player is not workin?
<raik> how to redirect a webpage to other?
<andyland> wow. people are idiots...
<Trek> !ot | raik
<ubottu> raik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pete43> marcuy - something is strange here
<nimrod> Do you know how i can convert my simfs to ext3
<owner_> )
<lotus> vlt didn't see a change on the router's light patterns
<karl> #ubuntu-offtopic
<sfd> whats the best linux distribution if i want to run on old pentium 3 500MHz hardware?
<mikeconcepts> just finished installing ubuntu 9.10 as a dual boot with xp and xp won't boot, something must need to be edited?
<karl> n e 1
<karl> my ubuntu movie player not workin
<Aedrich> mikeconcepts, welcome to the day I've been having :p
<blakkheim> !u | karl
<ubottu> karl: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<mikeconcepts> Aedrich: ah, same issue or another?
<Pete43> its showing a shell but requesting a login (also commandline) at the same time
<Aedrich> mikeconcepts, I'd dig up your XP media and fix your MBR while you can
<blakkheim> sfd: i'd go with arch or debian netinstall but i'm sure others would recommend something else
<Aedrich> I did it with vista and my NTFS partition wound up corrupted
<ernest> hello
<karl> does any one know anything about to movie player not workin?
<Trek> owner you still around?
<Pete43> its shows login but when type a command its shows root@host yet
<Pete43> S t r a n g e
<ernest> czesc wam
<banisterfiend> blakkheim: would ubuntu run on that hardware?
<lotus> vlt: actually I think the light does blink when I run the dhcp requests
<ernest> propably bad repositorium
<nimrod> converting simfs to ext3 please?
<nimrod> filesystems
<blakkheim> banisterfiend: a minimal iso install with a lightweight window manager, yes
<Pianoman13> new ubuntu user would like to know how to save changes to  the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file
<lotus> Pianoman13: sudo nano "file"
<nicole_> Can someone please help me to install a printer? it's a canon mp190. I found a driver file to download, but when I go to install it it keeps giving me a broken package error.
<nimrod> new user "wq!"
<lotus> Pianoman13: it's owned by root, so you have to sudo (super user do) in order to edit it
<Pianoman13> sorry lotus i am a new user
<Pianoman13> sp i open a terminal
<Pianoman13> i typ sudo?
<lotus> Pianoman13: open a terminal, type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   then make your changes and write the file
<nimrod> type sudo bash
<banisterfiend> blakkheim: im currently just having great difficulty with grub and lilo etc the grub probably was apparent due to not enough ram so the forums suggested i use lilo but there are huge issues with lilo
<user__> exut
<blakkheim> banisterfiend: how much ram is there?
<banisterfiend> such as lilo not recognizing the new UUID fstab file and
<banisterfiend> blakkheim: 256M
<Pianoman13> when i make the change in my NVIDIA X server Settings, i get the error unable to remove old x config backup
<Pete43> is there a keystroke for in and out of gui/command line?
<torasuku> Is there a way to keep mounted things off of the "bookmarks" section in Nautilus? (MOUNTED things, not folders)
<blakkheim> banisterfiend: i'm using less than 256mb of ram right now with tons of stuff open (but not ubuntu) so it should be fine with that much
<marcuy> Pete43, ctrl+alt+f7 should put you on gui
<marcuy> while f1-f6 puts in command line mode
<marcuy> console
<Pianoman13> lotus, when i make the change in my NVIDIA X server Settings, i get the error unable to remove old x config backup
<nimrod> cant mount an image with simfs filesystem
<lotus> Pianoman13: try moving xorg.conf.bk or whatever it's called to a new location and trying again
<ubuntu-noob> hai...
<Pete43> marcuy, i try at the locked screen, no change
<lotus> Pianoman13: or open nvidia-config (is that what it's caleld?) by hitting alt+f2 and then typing gksudo nvidia-config
<TSNOVO> olá boa tard
<TSNOVO> tarde
<TSNOVO> estou tendo um problema
<marcuy> TSNOVO, english only please
<jrib> !pt | TSNOVO
<ubottu> TSNOVO: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<TSNOVO> isso
<ionut> if i want to apply a compiz theme (this one http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MatrixUbuntu?content=97423  ) how can i do that ?
<marcuy> Pete43, what's the output of dmesg | tail
<TSNOVO> But I know a little bit about English
<nimrod> How do i mount simfs filesystem anyone?
<TSNOVO> I'm with a problem with ubuntu
<torasuku> TSNOVO, what problem?
<ionut> how do i apply this theme ?  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MatrixUbuntu?content=97423
<soreau> ionut: Look at the description. In reality, there is no such thing as a 'compiz theme' but instead, you may theme different components and coupled with compiz effects may generate a theme-like effect
<TSNOVO> the ubuntu recognize the drivers outomatclly?
<torasuku> TSNOVO, many, but not all. What are you asking about exactly?
<soreau> ionut: That 'theme' provides different components you would have to install individually
<Pianoman13> Lotus i cannot do the solution you proposed because i think i do not understand enough
<ionut> soreau: which are ?
<ubuntu-noob> hi all...
<soreau> ionut: See the description.
<ionut> ok
<Trek> anyone know where I can get a Red Hat theme for my login window (Ubuntu GNOME 9.04)
<TSNOVO> that's why I want to use the 3d effects but when i put there the sistem says that e cant
<nyqvist> ty for the help with creative webcam, it's working perfectly
<ubuntu-noob> how can i recognize my raid block with 8.04?
<soreau> ionut: You can apply gtk and wallpaper using gnome-appearance-properties applet, at least
<Guest5121> i'm having issues with skype: the audio works fine and i can send video, but I can't receive it. Thoughts?
<Pianoman13> i would like to be able to change mmy screen resolution to native 1680-1050 using nvidia x server settings
<ubuntu-noob> its a fake raid actually...
<soreau> ionut: You used to be able to apply gdm themes using the gdm-setup program, but I'm not sure if this works in karmic
<lotus> Pianoman13: try to find out the name of the nvidia tool.  try copying the launcher from the admin menu to the desktop and then checking what it points to
<ionut> soreau: and if i copy that theme into the themes folder
<Trek> Pianoman13, is that a supported screen resolution>
<lotus> Pianoman13: then when you get the command name to run the tool, use alt+f2 to open a run dialog, then type in "gksudo <toolname>"
<soreau> ionut: Then you will have copied some files
<lotus> without the quotes Pianoman13
<Pianoman13> yes it is for my laptop screen
<lotus> Pianoman13: that should run the tool as root when you enter your password
<risa212> is this off topic?
<ionut> soreau: :)) ya.:)) so i need compiz then what else?
<Guest5121> i'm having issues with skype: the audio works fine and i can send video, but I can't receive it. Thoughts?
<mr_crowley> hi... is there a way to see data transfers files (DTS) on linux
<Trek> !ot | risa212
<ubottu> risa212: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<soreau> [10:14:28] <soreau> ionut: You can apply gtk and wallpaper using gnome-appearance-properties applet, at least
<torasuku> TSNOVO, what video card are you using?
<mr_crowley> data transfer system
<ionut> soreau: ok :D
<ionut> tnx
<Pianoman13> got it Lotus you are the best
<neil__> hi
<Heavylobster> Could anyone help me out with my LAN issues? Basically, I just bought a new gigabit NIC for my server/firewall etc to replace it's old 10 mbit one, the computer also has a 100 mbit integrated NIC
<Heavylobster> But it seems that if I take the 10 mbit nic out of the computer every network stops working
<Heavylobster> and the network manager thinks my networks are named "ifupdown" when they normally should be "Auto eth1" etc
<Heavylobster> If i put the 10 mbit one back in all is well again
<dbdii407> okay. While running the Mini disk, It asked me for the ESSID of my network. I couldn't find that
<dbdii407> How'd I find it?
<bero> sziasztok van it magyar?
<Moster> hi, I've just installed Ubuntu Server 9.04 and then installed Webmin 1.5 - when i log onto webmin and view Software Package Updates there are over 100 updates - is it recommended to keep up to date with package updates in this way? I'm a complete ubuntu noob coming from a windows admin background. What's the generally accepted advice on this?
<om26er> Moster, being upto date is better
<om26er> :)
<Moster> do you use webmin?
<blakkheim> !webmin | Moster
<ubottu> Moster: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<neil__> how to run c++ program
<Guest5121> i'm having issues with skype: the audio works fine and i can send video, but I can't receive it. Thoughts?
<iceroot> Moster: the advice is not using webmin, use ssh and of course its always good to be up to date
<jrib> neil__: you mean "compile"?
<iceroot> neil__: gcc -x c++ yourfile.cpp
<neil__> i cant play video files like mpg ,flv properly
<AlphaOne> hello
<natrixnatrix89> neil_: have you installed vlc?
<om26er> neil__, try any other video player
<neil__> yes where to write programs
<Moster> ok, well I'm not that comfortable configuring everything from the command line - should I have installed something other than webmin?
<natrixnatrix89> neil_: you can also run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest72> im trying to create a bootable drive
<Guest72> i have an iso image
<Guest5121> neil__ : have you installed restricted extras?
<Guest72> and im trying to put it on a usb
<Guest72> however the usb startuo disk creator wont work
<Guest72> as in after clicking the install button, it says "cannot find disk partition number"
<Trek> !enter | Guest72
<ubottu> Guest72: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<neil__> i have installed wine to compat windows now i want to remove it
<iceroot> neil__: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<Guest72> woops
<ubuntu-noob> can't see a raid on 8.04...
<ubuntu-noob> any suggestion?
<iceroot> ubuntu-noob: you have to enable raid by hand with dmraid on 8.04
<AlphaOne> hello
<AlphaOne> I just installed my first ubuntu
<iceroot> ubuntu-noob: 9.04 and 9.10 can handle raid with the alternate-cd
<Trek> !hi | AlphaOne
<ubottu> AlphaOne: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<AlphaOne> errr... I am currently installing :-)
<iceroot> ubuntu-noob: if i am correct...
<KaOSoFt> Hello.
<AlphaOne> my first Linux experience.  is ubuntu a good choice for my 1st time?
<KaOSoFt> It is.
<freeride> guys help, how to completly remove apache2? I installed it, but than i deleted apache2.conf, and after that i cannot start it even after reinstalliation
<Trek> AlphaOne: Ubuntu is a good choice for starting to use Linux
<ubuntu-noob> i don't know... already try it also on 9.10...
<Trek> freeride: remove using Synaptic Package Manager
<freeride> Trek thanks i'll try
<Guest72> ...
<AlphaOne> Trek - I'm worried cuz the laptop I'm installing it on has all these different PHYSICAL buttons on it, like volume, mute, etc.  and I dunno if they'll work correctly in Linux
<Guest72> alphaone: they wil work
<blakkheim> freeride: sudo aptitude purge apache2
<ubuntu-noob> in 8.04 i can't see any... but in 9.10 i can see only 1 HDD from 5 HDD... any idea iceroot?
<Moster> ok, so should I update all installed packages from command line? and what command does that? sudo apt-get update ?
<Guest72> alphaone: i also have physical buttons, by means of pressing the FN key and then the specified function
<blakkheim> Moster: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<AlphaOne> Guest72 - they're not part of the keyboard
<Guest72> alphaone: be aware that only a few may work
<AlphaOne> they're like laptop buttons
<iceroot> ubuntu-noob: software/fakeraid?
<AlphaOne> some have lights on them etc
<Guest72> alphaone: my apologies
<ubuntu-noob> fakeraid...
<Guest72> alphaone: i was mistaken...
<Moster> blakkheim, that will not install a GUI will it ?
<Moster> I don't want one
<blakkheim> Moster: no
<ubuntu-noob> 5 HDD in raid 0...
<blakkheim> Moster: it will update your package cache and then apply any available upgrades to installed packages
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | ubuntu-noob
<ubottu> ubuntu-noob: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Moster> it'll just update installed packages?
<neezer> is there a way to completely uninstall nautilus, all of its settings and then reinstall it?
<freeride> blakkheim i tied but still doen't work, thanks
<neezer> I tried using synaptic to do it, but I think there is still an error.
<ubuntu-noob> already read that one also...
<iceroot> ubuntu-noob: then you have to use a live-cd enable raid with dmraid and then you can install ubuntu on fakeraid
<iceroot> !fakeraid | ubuntu-noob
<ubottu> ubuntu-noob: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<GodzKnightz> Wireless Issue: Won't authenticate WPA with my router, I can connect to unsecure connections fine. Xubuntu 9.10 with Intel(R) Wireless 5100 AGN card
<torasuku> Is there a way to keep mounted things off of the "bookmarks" section in Nautilus? (MOUNTED things, not folders)
<Pe3k> hello, pls, I'd like to assign tracks info for flac files with cuetag but it does not do anything. It ends without any error message and flac files are not  changed ...any idea?
<porter1> Would anyone happen to know what package provides the killall command? I have a minimal install and I'm needing it for some scripts
<ubuntu-noob> i don't want to install ubuntu in it... i wan't to see the raid...
<turbowei> Is there a deb package that adds graphics fike operations (such as rotate, resize) onto nautilus's context menu?
<erUSUL> porter1: use pkill
<turbowei> oops I mean graphics file operation.
<ubuntu-noob> should be 5HDD on that raid... how come i only see 1 of them...
<porter1> erUSUL, did it change names? I don't want o modify all the scripts that use it, so I guess I can just link the name to it?
<Pianoman13> is it possible for a new user like me to set a wireless network in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Moster> blakkheim, thankyou - I presume that's something you would normally do after a clean install - to get all packages up to date.
<erUSUL> porter1: no is a different app. killall comes in psmisc
<Pianoman13> i already have a dual boot system Ubuntu and Vista
<iceroot> porter1: psmisc
<Pianoman13> but my network and wireless do not work in Ubuntu
<sinbox> neezer, sudo aptitude purge nautilus , and then sudo aptitude install nautilus
<blakkheim> Moster: yes
<iceroot> porter1: you can always use  apt-file search filename  to see the package which is providing that file
<porter1> erUSUL, iceroot, thanks, that's what I needed
<researcher1> does remastersys has a separate forum for IRC chat?
<ubuntu-noob> any more idea iceroot?
<porter1> iceroot, I always forget to use that. Too used to synaptic on my desktop I guess
<josuemore> ola
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, try network manager : apt-get install network-manager
<iceroot> ubuntu-noob: can you post the output of sudo fdisk -l  to pastebin?
<iceroot> porter1: its a very nice tool :9
<ubuntu-noob> a moment please...
<gonzo> Hello. i can't install java ;/
<Pete43> dmesg | tail
<erUSUL> !java | gonzo
<ubottu> gonzo: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<iceroot> gonzo: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<porter1> iceroot, agreed, if I can remember it, then it will most certainly be useful :)
<iceroot> gonzo: and enable the multiverse repo before and use sudo apt-get update
<iceroot> porter1: :)
<Guest72> how do u create a startup disk using startup disk creator?
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, dont forget to sudo it : sudo apt-get install network-manager, you can list available packages for a front end using : sudo apt-cache search network-manager
<bender__> test
<Pianoman13> yes thank you d3vic3 now it is done
<Pianoman13> it was already installed
<bender__> ok it work I leave the chat, thx
<ubuntu-noob> i'm sorry, but what is pastebin? i'm very new on chat... usually i googled for things... but my friend said chat was better...
<soreau> ! pastebin | ubuntu-noob
<ubottu> ubuntu-noob: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest72> how do u create a startup disk using startup disk creator?
<soreau> ubuntu-noob: You want pastebin.com or a similar site
<bullgard> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-dx-integration is headlined: "Integrating DX work into Lucid desktop." What is meant by 'DX work'?
<Pianoman13> so what is my next step once the network manager is installed?
<ubuntu-noob> "get fdisk -l and post it to pastebin": what is that supposed to mean?
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, now you can configure it by right clicking it -> "edit connections" -> Wireless tab -> Add -> IPv4 settings ... and you should be ok :)
<bullgard> Pianoman13: Reboot your computer with your network connections in place.
<Trek> ubuntu-noob, go to termina, type in: fdisk -l
<ubuntu-noob> yah i know...
<Trek> ubuntu-noob, and copy the output of that command into pastebin.com
<iceroot> Trek: ubuntu-noob sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu-noob> what is pastebin?
<Trek> sorry, iceroot
<Trek> ubuntu-noob, pastebin.com
<iceroot> ubuntu-noob: we told you already what pastebin is
<Trek> or specifically...
<ubuntu-noob> ooooo i seee...
<Pianoman13> sorry you are going very fast for a new user d3vic3 , where do i edit it?
<Trek> ubuntu-noob, paste.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu-noob> okay...
<mr_crowley> vim
<mr_crowley> nano
<iceroot> !paste | ubuntu-noob
<ubottu> ubuntu-noob: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bullgard> ubuntu-noob: A WWW online service that helps you to clean an IRC channel.
<mr_crowley> i thought you were making fun of him... till i saw his nick
<PhoenixSTF> hi ppl, can anyone give me a hand on configuring a php server?
<iceroot> PhoenixSTF: what do you need?
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, activate your wireless (in case you have to switch a button on/off) than reboot
<Pianoman13> it is on already
<Pianoman13> ok am rebooting now
<Pianoman13> thanks
<PhoenixSTF> upload a web page on my local "server" network machine and make it work with postgre
<iceroot> PhoenixSTF: and you want to know how to install apachae, postgres and php?
<erUSUL> !lamp | PhoenixSTF
<ubottu> PhoenixSTF: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<iceroot> erUSUL: not lamp, something like lapp he want :)
<PhoenixSTF> lamp is intall postgresql to, i using dreamweaver on my other pc and whant to upload the web page to the server
<erUSUL> iceroot: PhoenixSTF well steps should be similar ;)
<iceroot> PhoenixSTF: sudo apt-get install apache2 postgresql php5
<PhoenixSTF> that is all install
<PhoenixSTF> i just whant to upload the web page on the server apache
<PhoenixSTF> dont know how
<iceroot> PhoenixSTF: that is all to setup a webserver with php5 and postgresql
<PhoenixSTF> thats it
<iceroot> PhoenixSTF: wget
<iceroot> PhoenixSTF: ah sorry, upload
<mikeconcepts> just finished installing mint 8 as a dual boot with xp and xp won't boot, something must need to be edited?
<Pianoman13> i have rebooted and need to continue setup the network, what would be my next step, thank you
<iceroot> PhoenixSTF: just copy the webüage with ftp, scp, sftp, wget or something you like
<PhoenixSTF> ok im kind of noob on ubuntu or any other linux, love it but never bother mutch on learning it,so cut me some slack and walk with me a bit on this one
<om26er> how to get source from a ppa through terminal?
<PhoenixSTF> ok ftp
<Trek> mikeconcepts: did you install a bootloader?
<PhoenixSTF> where should i start
<arooni> whats the best tool to visually diff git on ubuntu karmic koala?
<Trek> PhoenixSTF: either in the command line or with an FTP client like Filezilla
<iceroot> PhoenixSTF: use sftp, there you dont have to install something on the server
<michaeldobrovits> Hello people of ubuntu
<iceroot> PhoenixSTF: you filezilla and connect with sftp, then copy the content to the server
<om26er> Hi, michaeldobrovits
<jjrev> arooni: i like Meld
<Trek> !hi | michaeldobrovits,
<ubottu> michaeldobrovits,: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mikeconcepts> Trek: I assume so since grub lists everything
<michaeldobrovits> is there somekind of an issue in burning cds in ubuntu 9.1 64bit?
<PhoenixSTF> iceroot: thanks ill try filezilla
<hareldvd> Any package to view DICOM images?
<Trek> mikeconcepts: sounds like the issue might be on the partition-side
<Pianoman13> can someone help me do the following instructions
<mikeconcepts> Trek: mint boot but xp flashes a quick bluescreen and reboots
<arooni> jjrev, is there a way to use Meld to make changes to the actual files?
<Pianoman13> now you can configure it by right clicking it -> "edit connections" -> Wireless tab -> Add -> IPv4 settings ... and you should be ok :)
<erUSUL> arooni: gitk and git gui both show diffs visually ... you want a merge tool ?
<arooni> jjrev, instead of temp files
<Trek> mikeconcepts: what type of computer
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, i suppose you're using Gnome, go to System -> Preferences -> Network connections -> click on Wireless tab -> click Add -> go to IPv4 settings
<jjrev> arooni: yes indeed
<Blue1> what do I need to add to totem so it will play dvd's?
<tfrew> libdvdcss2
<gwern> system info: http://pastebin.com/m12236801 my problem: I upgraded to karmic a few days ago. ever since, I've noticed that if I plug in a USB device - I tried out my scanner (epson perfection 3170 photo) and my GP2X - my system will completely freeze on the next mouse move/keyboard press. the screen is completely static, no keys work, and I cannot ping my box or ssh in. I left a dmesg|tail running when I turned on my scanner, and there were no USB ...
<gwern> ... related messages or new messages at all. I tried googling but my best keywords are too generic - I didn't find any analogous cases. (the crash occurs after I turn on the USB device). curiously, once I switch off the power and hard cycle, I get a message that /home and some disk-UID can't be mounted, but if I want a minute or so, ubuntu continues booting and everything seems fine. any ideas?
<michaeldobrovits> is there somekind of an issue in burning cds in ubuntu 9.1 64bit that i need to be aware of??
<arooni> jjrev, ok i installed meld how do i use it now?  i do want a diff/merge tool yes
<mikeconcepts> Trek, the first partition is hidden, netbook, and the procedure to recover the netbook seems broken as well
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, have a web browser handy and a terminal to test if it's not already connected!
<Pianoman13> ok so far so good
<iceroot> hareldvd: apt-cache search dicom
<nyqvist> hi. i used in win7 bintorrent client, it had the option to fake upload.. is there any for ubuntu?
<Trek> mikeconcepts, i asked what type of computer you have, not the partition table
<arooni> jjrev, what tool would you recomend?
<iceroot> Blue1: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<mikeconcepts> Trek, a Toshiba nb305 netbook
<jjrev> arooni: just open the program and start a new session.  you can do directorys or individual files, and even 3 way diff/merge
<Pianoman13> do i need to have a client id?
<PhoenixSTF> iceroot: where do i find the login for ftp?
<Blue1> tfrew: Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Trek> mikeconcepts, my guess is something went screwy with the partition tables, perhaps thats the issue
<iceroot> PhoenixSTF: sftp
<iceroot> PhoenixSTF: its your user-login, the same as for ssh
<arooni> jjrev, so i can make changes to the ACTUAL Files in my project directory; not just temp ones?
<Trek> mikeconcepts, as to what the issue is, I don't know specifically, other than perhaps your partitions are messed
<PhoenixSTF> oh ok thanks
<jjrev> arooni: yep
<mikeconcepts> Trek, got a link on anything I can study for that?
<Pianoman13> the method shows automatique (DHCP)
<Trek> mikeconcepts: unfortunately not, partition issues sometimes stem back to hard drive issues
<arooni> jjrev, how do i select a remote repository in meld?  it seems like its only directory to directory diff
<michaeldobrovits> i have nec cd/dvd 3500ag writer and it seems like any program i try to use to burn with doesn't work, i've tried k3b, gnomebaker, brasero here's k3b pastbin debug: http://pastebin.com/d4c0327fa
<nyqvist> any can answer me pls?
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, no, do you know if your modem is using dhcp? cause i assumed you have to configure your connection parameters manually
<PhoenixSTF> iceroot: connection reffused by server
<bullgard> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-dx-integration is headlined: "Integrating DX work into Lucid desktop." What is meant by 'DX work'?
<Pianoman13> it is probably using dhcp
<phpmonk> any fingerprint scanner sdk/api for Ubuntu?
<jjrev> arooni: as long as you can see the files from your "explorer/finder" app, you can use Meld
<iceroot> PhoenixSTF: you choose sftp://yourhostame  with your user-login? ssh is installed on default port 22?
<trism> bullgard: I believe it stands for desktop experience (from a quick read of the blueprint)
<arooni> jjrev, so i cant use meld to diff/merge compaerd to a remote source control repository (like github)?
<Trek> PhoenixSTF, you using Filezilla?
<llutz> phpmonk: libfprint0
<PhoenixSTF> yes on windows
<Pianoman13> i have a linksys wireless-G router
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, well, open a terminal and ping google.com than waitt 5sec and abort using key combination Ctrl+c
<Trek> PhoenixSTF, is SSH configured on your Ubuntu comp?
<jjrev> arooni: you should be able to diff/merge anything visible to your host machine (assuming no special tools are required)
<bullgard> trism: Ah! A good idea! Thank you.
<michaeldobrovits> i have nec cd/dvd 3500ag writer in usb external case and it seems like any program i try to use to burn with doesn't work, i've tried k3b, gnomebaker, brasero here's k3b pastbin debug: http://pastebin.com/d4c0327fa please help
<PhoenixSTF> dont know
<remoteCTRL3> hi guys! i have just installed karmic on a friends pavillon dv7 and somehow a few things dont seem to work here, like webcam, anyone know a goot howto?
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, use pastebin.com to show me the output if you don't know what it means :)
<iceroot> PhoenixSTF: how do you access the server if not ssh?
<PhoenixSTF> bear with me
<Trek> !repeat | michaeldobrovits
<ubottu> michaeldobrovits: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Lathund> WinRAR is default app for RAR-archives in Nautilus. I have removed Wine and the settings for Wine but nothing changed.
<PhoenixSTF> login on the machine
<iceroot> Lathund: winrar = windows
<arooni> jjrev, how do i see the remote respository?  or do i have to git clone it each time i want to diff?
<Trek> PhoenixSTF, you most likely don't have remote access enabled yet
<Lathund> iceroot: I know. But my friend needed it to unpack a old game.
<Trek> PhoenixSTF, go onto your ubuntu machine yourself and install openssh-server
<PhoenixSTF> ok help me on this one ill pay u guys a beer
<iceroot> Lathund: then he should use unrar
<Pianoman13> do i have to let it run a long time= or just 5 sec
<jjrev> arooni: likely you will have to clone it first (similar to 'svn co' I guess?)
<Lathund> iceroot: It didnt work with unrar
<Trek> PhoenixSTF, go to your Ubuntu comp.  Open a terminal window.  Type: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<iceroot> Lathund: why?
<Trek> PhoenixSTF, then reboot
<Trek> PhoenixSTF, then reboot the Ubuntu computer
<Trek> PhoenixSTF, then try to remote in
<phpmonk> llutz, I have secugen fingerprint scanner, can i use the lib for it?
<Trek> PhoenixSTF, using the SFTP method on Filezilla
<Lathund> iceroot: file-roller couldnt handle the archive.
<d3vic3> remoteCTRL3, try using an guvcview or cheese : sudo apt-get install guvcview
<jjrev> arooni: trunks should not be modified 'on the fly' anyway.. you should always make changes to a local copy, test it, then check it back in...
<PhoenixSTF> thanks trek doing it ATM
<iceroot> Trek: PhoenixSTF no reboot needed for installing ssh
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, no, just few seconds :)
<llutz> phpmonk: idk, check documentation
<blakkheim> Trek: why use filezilla when sftp comes with openssh?
<turbowei> Is there a deb package that adds graphics file operations (such as rotate, resize) onto nautilus's context menu?
<iceroot> Lathund: unrar is not installed by default
<Lathund> iceroot: I know.
<Trek> blakkheim: he's on Windows :P
<owner_> I need some master-class in re-styling my Ubuntu 9.10. For example best fonts, and... clear-type screen fonts, and... most beautiful theme(based on black and dark colors)... what can I google for ?
<iceroot> blakkheim: filezilla = sftp client
<blakkheim> Trek: oh ok
<Pianoman13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377004/
<PhoenixSTF> Got it
<turbowei> Question, Is there a deb package that adds graphics file operations (such as rotate, resize) onto nautilus's context menu?
<Trek> blakkheim: trying to access remotely, and he's using filezilla to access the server using SFTP as the protocol
<PhoenixSTF> now i got to pay the beers
<turbowei> owner_, gnome-look.org
<owner_> thank you
<blakkheim> iceroot: i know, i assumed he was using linux since this is #ubuntu
<Trek> PhoenixSTF, you owe me NOTHING (I would take the beer and give it to someone else anyways :P)
<GodzKnightz> Was asked to do the following on forums to possibly solve the problem of my wireless " sudo rmmod -f iwlagn " and " sudo modprobe iwlagn swcrypto=1 " and now my wireless connection wont stay connected to the unsecure networks.. how do i reverse those commands or fix it
<Lathund> How do I remove the Wine integration in Nautilus?
<PhoenixSTF> oh cmon u dont waste beer like that
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, everything is ok ;) just use your browser
<Lathund> It's really annoying.
<PhoenixSTF> specialy my homeland beer
<Pianoman13> but right now i am connected with a wire
<Trek> PhoenixSTF, if you don't drink beer, then you take the beer and sell it to someone :P
<jjrev> GodzKnightz: i would just use the same commands without the "swcrypto=1"
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, like you got pastebin.com!!!
<Trek> PhoenixSTF, anyways, I digress, back to the issue
<Pianoman13> the problem is that my laptop did not work when i undocked it this weekend
<PhoenixSTF> trek: lol thanks anyway the invation stys up u to icerrot
<Pianoman13> are you saying it will now work?
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, yep, try and tell me :)
<Trek> PhoenixSTF, after you install openssh-server, you should have access, so let us know if it works
<PhoenixSTF> its working
<Pianoman13> ok i will probably desconnect but i will get back in, thanks d3vic3
<PhoenixSTF> now where do i sitck the web page
<Trek> well, the SFTP issue is done... now to figure out where you stick the page, and thats where I'm done (goes off to get coffee)
<PhoenixSTF> ok
<rabbi1> firefox starts very slow in ubuntu 8.04
<PhoenixSTF> lol
<PhoenixSTF> WC
<Pianoman13> d3vic3,
<Pianoman13> it cannot find a server
<bj0rn2> I'm want to boot my ubuntu 9.10 32-bit with kernel params noload=b43,ssb,b43-pci-bridge but it doesnt seem to take in grub2.. or I'm doing something wrong. how do you pass params when booting from grub2?
<docmax> hi, how can i run a second X-session on my second screen?
<erUSUL> !blacklist | bj0rn2
<ubottu> bj0rn2: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<bj0rn2> erUSUL: I cannot blacklist until I've been able to boot the system, and I cannot boot without disbling said driver
<Pianoman13> ping unknown host google.com
<Trek> bj0rn2: load a live cd and access the data directly in your drive
<bj0rn2> Trek: live cd won't boot :)
<remoteCTRL3> i need an ubuntu language pack pls
<Pianoman13> as soon as i docked my laptop to the station it reconnected
<Trek> bj0rn2: so the issue is your computer won't boot period?
<AlphaOne> how do I stop having a LOG IN for when ubuntu boots up?
<erUSUL> bj0rn2: but noload is not a kernel parameter afaics
<firestarter87> n
<bj0rn2> erUSUL: I'm trying to follow bigups posted advice here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/479597
<Pianoman13> for your information d3vic3, the wireless works under the vista environment
<erUSUL> remoteCTRL3: they are in the repos
<Avogadro> What is a good light-weight window-manager that supports fullscreen mplayer ?
<bj0rn2> Trek: yes, at least normal and recovery boot.. alternative cd install worked though so I have a complete install
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, once undocked your laptop can't connect wireless while it does under vista, is that what you're telling me?
<erUSUL> bj0rn2: that noload is for the livecd not for the installed system ...
<Pianoman13> yes
<Trek> bj0rn2: so if the issue is your computer won't boot, and it won't boot the live cd, is it at all possible you've got hardware issues
<Pianoman13> but i dont want to use vista anymore
<bj0rn2> Trek: known problem with a wifi driver on my hardware yes.
<mrssanders1987> does anyone know how to get the coupon printer to install?
<erUSUL> bj0rn2: you add it pressing f6 at boot
<bj0rn2> erUSUL: I see. so I should try to get my system up using this flag then blacklist on my install
<erUSUL> bj0rn2: read the #13 comment
<erUSUL> bj0rn2: yes that comment explains the steps. if you have a problem with a specific step ask here again
<bj0rn2> erUSUL: yeah I think I got it now, I should try this with live cd only not normal boots. thanks
<erUSUL> bj0rn2: yw
<rabbi1> firefox starts very slow, any help
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, wich release of ubuntu are you running?
<turbowei> remove all your addons first
<Pianoman13> i probably need to setup the wireless connection SSID?
<mrssanders1987> can someone help me with installing the coupon printer.
<Pianoman13> 9.10
<mrssanders1987> please
<turbowei> But FF is not famous at starting up quickly anyway
<rabbi1> help required, firefox starts very slow
<sterz> i have netbeans installed in /usr/local/netbeans-6.8
<sterz> how can i make a launcher to it on desktop?
 * sterz ?
<docmax> hi, how can i run a second X-session on my second screen?
<Pianoman13> all the tabs in the wireless connection seem empty
<erUSUL> mrssanders1987: coupon printer? what type of printer is that?
<docmax> i connected my laptop to my external TFT
<alexxio> does it exist a program for msn video&audio calls in ubuntu?
<nyqvist> is there a bitorrent client with fake upload for ubuntu?
<drfreema> rabbi1: try installing preload and waiting a week or two.  also disable plugins
<nyqvist> i ment torrent client
<rabbi1> drfreema: din't get u sir
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, i assume you're using Gnome, click on the icon of the network-manager and tell me if it lists connections once you undock your laptop
<drfreema> rabbi1: try installing preload and waiting a week or two.  also disable plugins
<DivineAnt> Hi, i have a problem with a new ubuntu 9.10 install. gdm starts up fine, but thers no login prompt
<rabbi1> nyqvist: use tranmisson
<nyqvist> what is it?
<nyqvist> ahh
<nyqvist> i am
<mrssanders1987> it's on the coupons.com website. they make you download a thing for it to work and it won't let me do it for some reason.
<blwegrzyn> hello, is it possible to revert from proposed updates to recommended?
<erUSUL> sterz: right click on the desktop choose create launcher.
<nyqvist> it got fake upload option?
<rabbi1> drfreema: wht is waiting a week or two ?
<AlphaOne> I just installed ubuntu, why can't I connect to wireless lan?
<Pianoman13> right now it does not even have any
<FND> hi - Ubuntu doesn't source .bash_profile on login?
<hawkal> i have a broadcom4312 wireless card and I have followed the instructions for installing b43 fcutter but wireless still won't work. any suggestions?
<sterz> erUSUL: do i type in /usr/local/netbeans-6.8 to command space in there?
<drfreema> preload takes some time before it starts working properly.  u need to wait some time before it learns what to preload
<Pianoman13> so if i undock it will not have any either
<erUSUL> sterz: if thats the executable; yes
<drfreema> after that, FF will start up faster
<FND> AlphaOne: can you elaborate - what happens? do you see the network?
<sterz> erUSUL: it says permission denied
<erUSUL> sterz: ? when creating the launcher?
<erUSUL> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.7.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1007 kB, installed size 2556 kB
<sterz> erUSUL: oh ok now
<SirLoseALot> Hey everyone. I have this strange issue on karmic where I always have to execute firefox 3.6 in -safe-mode once before I can then start it up normally. Any idea what might be going on?
<sterz> erUSUL, thanks mate
<erUSUL> sterz: no problem
<AlphaOne> FND -  its my first linux experience :-)  i can't seem to see any wireless networks, but when I plug in an ethernet cable it works fine
<fizk_> Firefox is giving me a Bus Error
<FND> what's your hardware, AlphaOne
<fizk_> arggggg!
<docmax> i connected my laptop to my external TFT
<fizk_> latest update broke Firefox, i think
<alexxio> does it exist a program for msn video&audio calls in ubuntu?
<AlphaOne> FND - not exactly sure, its a Compaq Presario 2500 Laptop
<docmax> how can i run a second X-session on my second screen?
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, sorry man, i can't get things clear!!! http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/wireless-t61.html
<AlphaOne> FND - so the wireless card is inside?
<AlphaOne> .
<Bard> #ubuntu-no
<FND> AlphaOne: I'll do some googling, hang on
<sterz> docmax, try sudo startx
<AlphaOne> FND - thanks
<sterz> not sure though
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, what's your laptop brand/model?
<Pianoman13> it is  an hp compaq 8710p
<FND> AlphaOne: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/CompaqPresario2500 (somewhat outdated), you have to use ndiswrapper
<AlphaOne> FND - thanks for looking into it.  what exactly is ndiswrapper?
<FND> it's a wrapper around Windows drivers - digging out docs now
<blwegrzyn> anyone knows if it is possible to revert from proposed to recommended updates
<AlphaOne> FND - a wrapper??
<FND> AlphaOne: just a way to make it work under Linux, basically
<AlphaOne> FND - in laymen's terms, does that mean its a way of installing windows programs in linux
<AlphaOne> oh ok, thanks :-)
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, try this command and pastebin as usual : sudo ifconfig
<FND> I've never had to do this myself, but ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyWirelessDrivers
<burg> hello. i get this error message for 2 days now, when i try to update: http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/559/screenshotnrw.png - what is happening?
<turbowei> AlphaOne, no, you only use windows binaries, but you don't install a windows program.
<FND> AlphaOne: you might find better sources if you google your laptop model and ndiswrapper
<AlphaOne> hmmm
<fizk_> Firefox is giving me a Bus Error
<fizk_> latest update broke Firefox, i think
<ubuntu-noob> iceroot, already paste it...
<fizk_> anyone else have this problem?
<sterz> burg: try to change your repo
<burg> sterz, how / to what?
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/377021/
<iceroot> ubuntu-noob: sorry i dont scroll the whole channel, use the nickname in a sentance
<FND> AlphaOne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#Wireless
<ubuntu-noob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377020/
<erUSUL> burg: 404 is an error in the server side (not on your computer). change mirror or wait until the fix it in their end
<AlphaOne> FND - I'll check that, thanks
<porter1> burg, if the server is no longer providing the package you need from it, you can remove it. Otyherwise, that server is down.
<ubuntu-noob> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377020/
<FND> AlphaOne: sorry the driver situation is making this a bit hard for you - it usually Just Works
<iceroot> ubuntu-noob: you are using hardware-raid
<sterz> burg: go to software sources and change the server (under administasrtion menu)
<iceroot> ubuntu-noob: that is your raid-aaaray
<AlphaOne> FND - solving it is half the fun
<AlphaOne> be back later
<Lusule> hi guys, I'm having trouble playing DVD's, when I try to load my DVD in either vlc or totem I get the same error, shown here: http://lusule.pastebin.com/m1c8b6710  - can anyone help?  Thanks!
<FND> AlphaOne: in that case, welcome to the Linux wor;d  ;)
<erUSUL> !dvd | Lusule
<ubottu> Lusule: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iceroot> ubuntu-noob: with hardware-raid you will only see the array, with fakeraid/software-raid you will see the array and every single hdd
<Lusule> erUSUL: I have already gone through all those guides, doing exactly as they ask with the thingy-css.sh etc, no joy
<erUSUL> Lusule: install the liddvdcss2 package from medibuntu
<panfist> can anyone comment on which version of ubuntu is better to run xen? should I pick jaunty, or hardy LTS?
<erUSUL> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<iceroot> ubuntu-noob: also a normal hdd has /dev/sda  a raid-array has /dev/mapper or /dev/somethins-else
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, now execute : sudo route and pastebin
<erUSUL> panfist: ask in #ubuntu-server perhaps
<ubuntu-noob> i know, the hardware array is fine... the fakeraid that attached on SATA controller doesn,t show anybit at all...
<panfist> thanks erusul
<iceroot> panfist: use a version with 2.6.18 or 2.6.26
<Lusule> erUSUL: isn't that included in the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?  I have that already
<ubuntu-noob> iceroot: i know, the hardware array is fine... the fakeraid that attached on SATA controller doesn,t show anybit at all...
<erUSUL> Lusule: no; it is no
<iceroot> ubuntu-noob: you said that you only see one hdd from your fakeraid....
<Pianoman13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377026/
<ubuntu-noob> iceroot: on 9.10, not on 8.04...
<rabbi1> room, firefox starts slow becoz of extension CoolPreviews
<DivineAnt> Hi, Ubuntu 9.10 gdm problem: it start up just fine but i have no login possibilitys, it just displays my hostname. does anyone know what could be wrong
<DivineAnt> Its a clean system install with added ubuntu-desktop package
<rabbi1> ubuntu-noob: can i upgrad 8.04 to 9.10 safely, as i use AMD64 x with nVidia built in ?
<lovre> is there a simple task manager for kubuntu, korganizer is way too complicated. i want something simple that can sit on my desktop.... ?
<erUSUL> rabbi1: i would wait until 10.04 is out so i could do 8.04 --> 10.04
<erUSUL> !info gtd
<ubottu> Package gtd does not exist in karmic
<chiiiiiz> hi
<ubuntu-noob> erUSUL: that's what i'm thinkin of... thank you...
<chiiiiiz> anyone familiar with ubuntustudio?
<qknk10> Anyone here used gvim on windows before? I'm having issues getting gvim to read my settings file
<alexxio> does it exist a program for msn video&audio calls in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> qknk10: ##vim
<erUSUL> alexxio: amsn ?
<chiiiiiz> only one question: would you advise a ubuntustudio install, or an install on Debian, choosing only the few software needed? stability vs last versions...
<alexxio> i tried emesene and empathy and they don't, i'll try amsn
<qknk10> erUSUL, I tired the #vim channel, but for some reason, I can't send messages in that channel, so I came here
<msilva_> server/ irc.icq.com 7000
<erUSUL> !register | qknk10
<ubottu> qknk10: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<qknk10> Thanks
<erUSUL> qknk10: probably you need to be registerd to be able to join
<rabbi1> erUSUL: u mean i can straight do it to 10.04 from 8.04 ?
<msilva_> server/irc.icq.com 7000
<erUSUL> rabbi1: yes; both are lts so you can jump between them
<erUSUL> msilva_: /server irc.icq.com 7000
<ubuntu-noob> rabbil: that's what i read... LTS to LTS...
<rabbi1> erUSUL: but i wont get support for long time right? or will i?
<tortosa> hola guapos
<erUSUL> rabbi1: !? do not understand the uqestion
<ardchoille> rabbi1: support for LTS releases is longer than for normal releases
<erUSUL> !es | tortosa gracias pero
<ubottu> tortosa gracias pero: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ardchoille> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<tortosa> i talk spain
<tortosa> ok
<rabbi1> erUSUL: thts all ok, now, wht abt my works? will all be there if i upgrade ?
<ubuntu-noob> erUSUL: but i believe i can't wait until april... so help me please...
<msilva_> server/irc.norsul.org
<erUSUL> !upgrade | ubuntu-noob
<ubottu> ubuntu-noob: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<dimi3> hello, i've uninstalled the nvidia driver which I got from nvidia site, what's the way to install the ubuntu's one. using hardware drivers doesn't show anything.
<tortosa> no yo
<tortosa> a vale muy bien
<rabbi1> ardchoille: ﻿thts all ok, now, wht abt my works? will all be there if i upgrade ?
<John-_> How do I add a new workspace?
<rabbi1> thx erUSUL
<ardchoille> rabbi1: it shold be, upgrading doesn't usually change your home folder
<tortosa> bugz me mandas una foto tullaç
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, i did a little screenshot thay may help you, wait a minute
<tortosa> gorgon eres listo
<Cain_> hello
<tortosa> you clever
<tortosa> hello
<rabbi1> ardchoille: ok great then, will wait until april 29
<tortosa> cain
<Cain_> i have a question
<Cain_> its possible
<miraiw> Cain_: just ask
<tortosa> bye dice maria
<Cain_> to save settings when i have ubuntu on my usb?
<tortosa> yes
<ardchoille> rabbi1: I would wait, the LTS releases have always been awesome as far as I've seen.. worth waiting for
<rabbi1> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2 check this pَage out, there is a mistake i guess
<Lusule> erUSUL: thank you for the advice, medibuntu looks useful and I didn't know about it.  However, it hasn't resolved my problem.  I still have the same error: http://lusule.pastebin.com/m1c8b6710
<rabbi1> ardchoille: sure dude, thx for important info :)
<Cain_> to save settings when i have ubuntu on my usb??
<rabbi1> ardchoille: r u reading "Upgrading from  Ubuntu 9.10 or Ubuntu 8.04 LTS"
<miraiw> Cain_: if you use the ubuntu-usb-creator a persistence option is available
<Glock6> i have an issue, i was wondering if anyone could shed some light into onto it, when I use nslookup, my name server is ns1.example.com.example.com, but when i do a whois on the server the name server is ns1.example.com, anyone have an idea on to why this is happening
<ardchoille> rabbi1: yes
<Bravesaintstuart> hello, I'm having difficulty watching videos on YouTube... I believe it to be an issue with my adobe flash player
<rabbi1> ardchoille: mistake in that article
<ardchoille> rabbi1: where?
<miraiw> s/ubuntu-usb-creator/usb-creator-gtk/
<rafal_> heloh
<rabbi1> heading says for 9.10 or 8.04
<BORJS> hola hello
<Bravesaintstuart> I've tried installing Adobe Flash Player before and it still doesn't work
<rabbi1> ardchoille: but both paras first line says "9.10"
<ardchoille> rabbi1: Not a mistake, 9.10 is the current Ubuntu release
<rabbi1> ardchoille: yeap, but read the second para
<rabbi1> ardchoille: which one is for 8.04 ?
<ardchoille> rabbi1: 8.04 is the current LTS release
<iceroot> Bravesaintstuart: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  ??
<rabbi1> ardchoille: para1 or para2 is for 8.04 ?
<Bravesaintstuart> and now every time I install it an error message says something like, "file adobe'filenamesomethingerother' cannot be found"
<iceroot> Bravesaintstuart: thats the way you installed it?
<rabbi1> ardchoille: sorry, my mistake, may be i am sleepy? ;)
<ardchoille> rabbi1: para1 is for desktop, para2 is for server
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Bravesaintstuart> iceroot: no I tried downloading it from the Adobe website
<iceroot> Bravesaintstuart: wrong way
<iceroot> Bravesaintstuart: use what i writing
<d3vic3> Glock6, your getting server_name.domain_name and server_name only :)
<rabbi1> ardchoille: ya ya, sorry. too much sleepy i guess ...
<Bravesaintstuart> iceroot: I'm kind of a nube when it comes to ubuntu and linux based os
<iceroot> Bravesaintstuart: and never download something from a website  if it is in the repos
<ardchoille> rabbi1: :)
<rabbi1> ardchoille: u know best link for LAMP installation and complete till usage ?
<brokenwall> hello
<ardchoille> !lamp | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Bravesaintstuart> iceroot: no problem so long as I know that it's in there... again, I'm fairly young at this
<freeride> please help, firefox doesn't show php but suggest to save it. What's the problem?
<iceroot> rabbi1: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 phpmyadmin
<joe_> hey anybody tried cisco PIX emulation in Qemu/GNS3 ?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: may have to add a command to uninstall adobe-flashplugin
<ardchoille> rabbi1: That page that ubottu posted is excellent
<iceroot> Bravesaintstuart: no problem, you can search the repo with "apt-cache search your-search-string"
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: why uninstall?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: there is a cisco emulator but you need to use you switches rom images
<rabbi1> ardchoille: just checkin it out
<PERHANOVSKI> .
<joe_> Action_ i have the PIX image
<ActionParsnip> Iceroot: it will clash with flashplugin-installer and cause issues
<PERHANOVSKI> .,m-mj-m,-
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: ah yes
<joe_> but i cant get pemu/ qemu to run the thing
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: tab complete nicks
<frostburn> anyone have issues with cisco vpn and it disconnecting every few minutes?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: apt-cache search cisco
<brokenwall> I'm having issues with my linux install on my new ASUS G51, neither the eth (Realtek RTL8111/8168b) and wlan (Intel Wifi 5100) are able to connect to any networks and get dhcp requests
<rabbi1> ardchoille: wht is ARM version ?
<ActionParsnip> Frostburn: when it does, check dmesg and the vpn logs
<PERHANOVSKI> bmnb
<joe_> ActionParsnip: lemme try it
<ardchoille> rabbi1: ARMis a processor that is used in netbooks and some mobile phones
<frostburn> ActionParsnip, will do, not currently connected, but will next time
<turbowei> Is there a log file somewhere that keeps track of the deb packages I installed, sorted by installation date?
<ActionParsnip> Frostburn: will give a good starting point for investigation
<PERHANOVSKI> -
<rabbi1> ardchoille: o tht same processor? i tout something else
<brokenwall> I'm having issues with my linux install on my new ASUS G51, neither the eth (Realtek RTL8111/8168b) and wlan (Intel Wifi 5100) are able to connect to any networks wired or wireless.
<ActionParsnip> Turbowei: in /var/log maybe
<rabbi1> where can i c the screenshots for 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: run; sudo lshw -C network
<PERHANOVSKI> -
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: websearch for the product lines and you will find guides
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<brokenwall> i have searched an there is no guide I can find to get either to work
<rabbi1> ardchoille: where can i c the screenshots for 10.04, can't wait actually
<rabbi1> thx
<rabbi1> thx ActionParsnip
<iceroot> rabbi1: google
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: if the system is a laptop then try websearching that too, there may be specific guides for it and how to get linux running nice
<spenser> Hi, I'm trying to create a C app that will put data into a postgres database however I'm having a hard time determining how to setup autotools such that I use the shared library.  From what I can tell I cannot use pkgconfig to do this just yet.
<ardchoille> !google | iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<brokenwall> the Intel Wifi is using the iwlagn driver which is suppose to work
<iceroot> ardchoille: dont need this
<ActionParsnip> Rabbi1: it can look how you want, so screenshots are fairly pointless
<BraveSaintStuart> ok, so, installed adobe flash... still having trouble watching videos and such on YouTube... any reason why I should be having such an issue
<iceroot> ardchoille: read the question
<iceroot> ardchoille: and the answer from ActionParsnip
<ardchoille> iceroot: No need to argue here, just abide by channel expectations please.
<spenser> Is there a better forum for my previous question about c programming?
<joe_> ActionParsnip: Tried all the emulators dynamips/dynagen. No problems running ordinary router images. Big problem running PIX virtually
<iceroot> spenser: ##c
<spenser> iceroot: thank you
<brokenwall> All the websearches I find refer to people having issues with Gutsy and people state that they work fine in Karmic, which Im using
<BraveSaintStuart> ok, so, installed adobe flash... still having trouble watching videos and such on YouTube... any reason why I should be having such an issue
<iceroot> ardchoille: then tell him a better source for pictures
<joe_> ActionParsnip: Closest i come to running PIX is with Qemu but couldnt  get tap intfce to work
<ActionParsnip> BraveSaintStuart: give a pastebin of the output of: dpkg -l | grep flashj dpkg -l | grep gnashj dpkg -l | grep swf
<iceroot> BraveSaintStuart: restarted firefox?
<guntbert> ardchoille: please stay friendly
<BraveSaintStuart> iceroot: yes
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: that's as much as I know. I never got it running
<turbowei> spenser, since you are working with postgresql, go download some of its contrib packages will help
<ActionParsnip> !paste | bravesaintstuart
<ubottu> bravesaintstuart: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: :) u rite sir ....
<gngkai> hi
<gngkai> anyone use vmware in nat mode?
<guntbert> ardchoille: you said: No need to argue here, just abide by channel expectations ....
<abadabad00> hello. I upgraded from Ubuntu 9.04 (64bit) to 9.10 (64bit) yesterday. Everything is working fine except videos. I can't play ANY videos with ANY player. This all worked in 9.04. Can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | gngkai
<ubottu> gngkai: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ActionParsnip> Gnakai: you'd be better in #vmware for vmware settings
<kristof78> vmware server versions
<kristof78> webbased
<brokenwall> can someone please point me in another direction, instead of searching the web
<abadabad00> I have mediainfo installed so I can give you detailed information about the video files I am trying to play. But, point is this all worked before the upgrade...
<ardchoille> brokenwall: What was your issue?
<brokenwall> I'm having issues with my linux install on my new ASUS G51, neither the eth (Realtek RTL8111/8168b) and wlan (Intel Wifi 5100) are able to connect to any networks wired or wireless.
<ActionParsnip> abadabad00: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sandriana> #afp
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: I gave a command. I need the output from it
<frost__> hi
<brokenwall> i can't give it all to you
<brokenwall> its on another PC
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: sorry, crossed wires
<kristof78> abadabad add medibuntu to your resources
<kristof78> install w32
<kristof78> codecs
<abadabad00> ActionParsnip - didn't work
<kristof78> or w64
<brokenwall> ActionParsnip: im on my desktop, my laptop has no way to get a network connection, so I can only give you the information you want line by line
<ubuntu-noob> brokenwall: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper... try this one, workin with my laptop...
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: you only need the product lines. If all else fails you can use ndisgtk and the windows driver
<brokenwall> i told you the product lines in my description
<LaireTM> hello when i use top i see my php scripts as apache2 how i can see which command is which script?
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: ndisgtk is on the install cd so doesn't require web access except to provide the windows driver files
<brokenwall> eth0:  RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigbit Ethernet Controller
<DocMAX> hello
<brokenwall> do i use the 64bit drivers from windows?
<Fud> is it safe to do apt-get upgrade alsa?
<abadabad00> hello. I upgraded from Ubuntu 9.04 (64bit) to 9.10 (64bit) yesterday. Everything is working fine except videos. I can't play ANY videos with ANY player. This all worked in 9.04. Can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: the realtek site has drivers for their cards. You will need to compile them
<DocMAX> hi
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: if you ubuntu is 64bit then yes
<brokenwall> and the Intel Wifi Link 5100 is built into the kernel
<brokenwall> using iwlagn
<brokenwall> as the driver
<ActionParsnip> Abadabad00: try remove all codecs then reinstalling them
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: does: sudo iwlist scan
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: show APs?
<brokenwall> ActionParsnip: yes the Wifi Scan shows networks, as well as my network
<brokenwall> ActionParsnip: but nothing will connection, WPA, WEP, or unsecured
 * Mud humps ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: then install wicd, it may work
<indokain> whose program is good for msn audio and video chat ?
 * ActionParsnip prefers wicd
<brokenwall> ActionParsnip: tried WICD it won't connect either
<davidthedrake> Can someone please assist me? I upgraded my Wubi installation and now I can't dual-boot into Ubuntu. I noticed my menu.lst file is gone from c:\ubuntu\disks\boot\grub but I can't seem to find a replacement or example replacement.
<brokenwall> ActionParsnip: I am also unable to connection via CLI using iwlist
<spenser> turbowei: thank you for the advice I'll check it out.
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: did you tell wicd your wireless device name? Did wicd find APs?
<kristof78> indokain: pidgin
<indokain> i don't can use audio on pidgin
<abadabad00> ActionParsnip - and how exactly do I do that?
<jeeaar> Hello, Im having an issue with my webcam. It used to work just fine (despite being dark in poor lighting), but after installing updates a few months ago, it no longer works with flashcam sites, or very many other things. It works with the cheese webcam booth, but thats it. Any ideas?
<owner_> help, please. I have a quite morden PC(ATX power), Ubuntu 9.10 does not shut down my PC. So, PC stucks with a black screen, I've been waiting for approx 10 minutes, but power did not shut down. Any suggestions ?
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: you connect at cli using iwconfig, not iwlist
<kristof78> indokain: yes, why not
<kristof78> it has many plugins
<Gwern-away> system info: http://pastebin.com/m12236801 my problem: I upgraded to karmic a few days ago. ever since, I've noticed that if I plug in a USB device - I tried out my scanner (epson perfection 3170 photo) and my GP2X - my system will completely freeze on the next mouse move/keyboard press. the screen is completely static, no keys work, and I cannot ping my box or ssh in. I left a dmesg|tail running when I turned on my scanner, and there were no USB ...
<indokain> i don't have options on them
<Gwern-away> ... related messages or new messages at all. I tried googling but my best keywords are too generic - I didn't find any analogous cases. (the crash occurs after I turn on the USB device). curiously, once I switch off the power and hard cycle, I get a message that /home and some disk-UID can't be mounted, but if I want a minute or so, ubuntu continues booting and everything seems fine. any ideas?
<brokenwall> ActionParsnip: sorry, i meant iwconfig, which won't connect,
<ActionParsnip> Abadabad00: search you system for gstreamer, should help
<kristof78> you can even use the webcam function
<owner_> help, please. I have a quite morden PC(ATX power), Ubuntu 9.10 does not shut down my PC. So, PC stucks with a black screen, I've been waiting for approx 10 minutes, but power did not shut down. Any suggestions ?
<joe_> Question: am running mint, dell duo core laptop, 1GB RAM. Have noticed that whenever i got alot of apps running, content streaming... system gets slower. It reaches a point where when additional app loaded system goes black screen then takes me back to initial login screen
<joe_> What causes this ?
<jeeaar> Hello, Im having an issue with my webcam. It used to work just fine (despite being dark in poor lighting), but after installing updates a few months ago, it no longer works with flashcam sites, or very many other things. It works with the cheese webcam booth, but thats it. Any ideas?
<joe_> I experience same problem with kubuntu...
<owner_> joe which ?
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: maybe your wifi needs firmware of some sort. Or a newer version of the kernel. Are there bug reports for the wifi chip?
<blakkheim> joe_: doesn't exactly sound like a high-end system, i'd say that's normal
<indokain> when i go to conversation and the on media i can't chose audio i video call
<ActionParsnip> !mint | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Mike1> hey! I’m using 9.10 UNR. Sometimes the auto-maximizing of Windows does not work … they then loose their decorations and are not maximised. Any Ideas?
<brokenwall> ActionParsnip: yes there are, I have also tried going back to 9.04 as well as seeing if 10.04 works, and neither network connections work
<joe_> ubottu: ok will chck there
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abadabad00> ActionParsnip - ... look. I don't understand. I have gstreamer installed. Search for it for what? To install it, to reinstall it, to see if I have it?
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: if there are bug reports for the wifi chip then you will need to use ndisgtk until it is resolved. You will need to blacklist the current driver so it doesn't interfere
<abadabad00> ActionParsnip - instructions like "look for this" doesn't exactly tell me much (I'm not being ungrateful here, just a bit confused in terms of communication)
<ActionParsnip> Abadabad00: dpkg -l | grep gstreamer
<owner_> help, please. I have a quite morden PC(ATX power), Ubuntu 9.10 does not shut down my PC. So, PC stucks with a black screen, I've been waiting for approx 10 minutes, but power did not shut down. Any suggestions ?
<hawkal> anyone know how to get wireless working for a broadcom4312 card? I have tried installing b43-fwcutter but it doesn't seem to work
<skihero> david: I find grub.cfg not menu.lst. Things have changed in my live cd version.
<ActionParsnip> Abadabad00: no they are actually very good as I give a little direction rather than giving a blatant answer. It teaches you more
<abadabad00> ActionParsnip - do you want the output
<ActionParsnip> Abadabad00: no, you need to reinstall that list
<pepe__> I've got a little problem. After i suspend my computer, this doesn't works. When i start it again, screen does not works, and i have to force suth down. Any solution?
<ActionParsnip> I gotta jet, may be late for work. Damn bus :( peace out kids
<ubuntu-noob> don't go...
<jeeaar> Hello, Im having an issue with my webcam. It used to work just fine (despite being dark in poor lighting), but after installing updates a few months ago, it no longer works with flashcam sites, or very many other things. It works with the cheese webcam booth, but thats it. Any ideas?
<indokain> how can i use video chat on pidgin
<abadabad00> ActionParsnip - Look man. I have papers to write, books to read and assignments to complete. I don't have the time to learn why Ubuntu is screwing up at every turn. There are only 24 hours in a day and I am usually Up 20 hours of those doing grad school stuff. Its not feasible to expect everyone to be a Linux superuser
<blakkheim> indokain: /j #pidgin
<ivansmo> Hi again :D   my problem is file or folder permissions, I have setup L AMP  and now I need do copy some files to the www folder but there is read only permission for me and I cant find example of using terminal so taht I can resolve file permissions for that particular folder :)
<LuciusMare> hi, i have got a "server" that is binded on localhost, can i "forward it" so i can access it even from the outer LAN?
<Lee_Ubun> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abadabad00> ActionParsnip - But I appreciate the help
<skihero> ivansmo: may be you need to sudo
<indokain> ok tnx i first time on this server and i first time use Xchat tnx one more time
<m4tic> how to use openbox?
<blakkheim> m4tic: install it, start x with it.. that's it
<abadabad00> ActionParsnip - K, super. I already reinstalled that whole list (actually before you directed me to), but it still isn't working. Incidentally I noticed that MKV files do work in VLC. The only type I have noticed working so far.
<ivansmo> I know that sudo guy, but I dont know terminal command for filepermission, or maybe from GUI, Im using XUBUNTU 8.04
<brokenwall> abadabad00: action has logged out like 5 minutes ago
<m4tic> i did, it boots into gnome
<blakkheim> m4tic: are you using gdm?
<skihero> ivansmo: chmod
<m4tic> 9.10
<abadabad00> ...
<Lee_Ubun> After my computer logs off I get this message in my logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377051/
<blakkheim> m4tic: that didn't answer my question
<abadabad00> hello. I upgraded from Ubuntu 9.04 (64bit) to 9.10 (64bit) yesterday. Everything is working fine except videos. I can't play ANY videos with ANY player. This all worked in 9.04. Can anyone help?
<Lee_Ubun> What does it mean
<m4tic> dnt know dude, how do i check
<blakkheim> m4tic: if it's a default install i'm going to assume you are using it. before you login, click where it says "sessions"
<blakkheim> m4tic: there it should list gnome, openbox, etc
<skihero> any interesting projects going on? I seem to have a lot of time on my hands right now
<vega> ridiculous, my non-us keyboard gets reset to us keybord after boot, even though i've disabled us keyb altogether
<jeeaar> does anybody here posses enough knowlede to get my webcam working again? It works with one program, but not for a flash stream
<m4tic> yes, i did that, but for some reason it loads gnome
<marcuy> skihero, i've saw some interesting ones in sourceforge ;)
<blakkheim> !webcam > jeeaar
<vega> have to type "setxkbmap fi" every time
<ubottu> jeeaar, please see my private message
<skihero> marcuy: thx
<abadabad00> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/karmic.list \
<abadabad00>  --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<ubuntu-noob> abadabad00: once happen to me... what happened when you drag and drop for ex:  a .mp4 file?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<indokain> can anyone tell me program with that i can use msn audio chat
<ActionParsnip> Indokain: emesene or amsn maybe
<ivansmo> can someone writte me a command for r & w file permissions of this folder I shown :    ivan@XUBUNTU:/var/www$
<indokain> emsene i try to use but i can't set it to work
<blakkheim> ivansmo: man chmod
<ActionParsnip> Ivan: add yourself to the group owner of the folder
<Saiks> Hi all...
<ActionParsnip> Ivan: ls -la /var/www will tell you
<abadabad00> ubuntu-noob - I don't know about dragging and dropping. VLC and Mplayer don't play anything. Certain files give me different errors in VLC: "VLC cannot play XVID, MP4" etc.
<ActionParsnip> Ivansmo: or you can use: gksudo nautilus to get write access in gui.
<Lee_Ubun> After my computer unexpectedly logs off I get this message in my logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377051/
<ubuntu-noob> abadabad00: is there any pop up? requesting for plugin?
<Saiks> I just installed Ubuntu on my PS3 and i am trying to upgrade flash. Can't view youtube or anything that needs an upgrade to flash. Please help if you can
<nick30a> http://w3bchat.com
<nick30a> http://w3bchat.com
<nick30a> http://w3bchat.com
<FloodBot2> nick30a: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abadabad00> ubuntu-noob - There are in Mplayer but it never finds what it needs... pretty unhelpful...
<nick30a> http://w3bchat.com
<Saiks> I just installed Ubuntu on my PS3 and i am trying to upgrade flash. Can't view youtube or anything that needs an upgrade to flash. Please help if you can
<blakkheim> !repeat | Saiks
<ubottu> Saiks: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<metricpiano> saiks, just guessing but I had trouble until java was also enabled
<fission6> so my machines performance is pretty poor, i am curious if do not have some fundemental optimizations, would someone like to recommend a starting place to make sure my configs are optimal? I feel my machine should be way less laggy in ubuntu
<Saiks> Ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> Saiks: I believe ps3 uses gnash. I don't think flashplugin-nonfree will work on ps3
<frostburn> it wont
<ActionParsnip> Fission6: have you installed video drivers?
<frostburn> it's x86 only
<ivansmo> <ActionParsnip>   This helped me but now I must restart  because nautilus get crazy when I run it, I heard because I use XUBUNTU  :D
<fission6> ActionParsnip: not sure, i dont recall doing so..?
<nick30a> http://w3bchat.com
<Urda> Question: How can I upgrade the installed Memtest (the one that runs from GRUB2) in Ubuntu x64 9.10 to version 4.00 ???
<ActionParsnip> Ivansmo: I assumed nautilus as you are in #ubuntu, use gksudo with whatever ffile manager you use
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, i will be here for another 15 minutes or so then i will be back in 2 hours
<abadabad00> Upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and now no video plays in VLC, Mplayer, etc. I've reinstalled gstreamer, libxvidcore4, etc. to no avail. Can anyone help.
<ActionParsnip> Fission6: what video card does: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> Fission6: say you have
<nick30a> http://w3bchat.com
<fission6> ActionParsnip: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] (rev a3)
<ActionParsnip> Urda: compile source or find a ppa
<blakkheim> fission6: that's like 8 years old
<Saiks> metricpiano, how do i enable java
<OerHeks> nick30a please don't spam
<Avogadro> Anyone had success getiing xv output to work on the intel gma 945GM mobile gfx cards, my xvinfo returns no device, lspci lists i915 driver as loaded though ?
<fission6> blakkheim: hey thats what i am working with, haha. are you saying to upgrade the driver or the cardd
<blakkheim> fission6: the card
<nick30a> http://w3bchat.com
<fission6> well thats not quite an option
<ActionParsnip> Urda: if you websearch: ppa search ,the top result will be what you want
<ActionParsnip> Urda: if noone has it for you release you will need to search elsewhere or compile
<fission6> i just want my machine to be a little smoother and dont know why it feels slow running ubuntu
<blakkheim> fission6: you can only get so much performance out of something so old
<ActionParsnip> Fission6: just want to know if you have installed video drivers, that's all
<trism> Urda: I imagine you would just need to download the binary from their site, put it in /boot and add a grub menuentry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom for linux16 /boot/memtest86+-4.0.bin
<fission6> yeah but i dont think video is my bottleneck, i dont play games or anything just surf the web mainly
<blakkheim> fission6: ubuntu is pretty bloated, it sounds like you have a legacy system, might want to try a lighter distro
<LuciusMare> hi, i have got a "server" that is binded on localhost, can i "forward it" so i can access it even from the outer LAN?
<abadabad00> Upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and now no video plays in VLC, Mplayer, etc. I've reinstalled gstreamer, libxvidcore4, etc. to no avail. Can anyone help. [I also run XBMC and everything works in there... only program working]
<fission6> hmmm
<fission6> lighter distro?
<ActionParsnip> Fission6: did you run: gksudo jockey-gtk
<blakkheim> fission6: yes
<blakkheim> fission6: by that i mean one that uses less resources
<Urda> ActionParsnip: trism, it seems like it was supposed to be merged in with 9.10... bug #435575 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memtest86+/+bug/435575
<fission6> blakkheim: well i am looking to see if i can not get things leaner in what i have now first
<ubuntu_win_xp> help plz..
<ActionParsnip> Fission6: I think it uses the 96 driver. Its not a bad card, just keep eyecandy low-ish and you'll be fine
<fission6> ActionParsnip: no, let me try
<fission6> yeah i dont think video is my issue, maybe that was misunderstood when i used the word laggy
<fission6> i just meant overall system performance
<ubuntuUSR> I need help on Ubuntu 9.10
<administrator__> 안녕하세요
<administrator__> 하이
<blakkheim> fission6: what cpu do you have and how much ram
<administrator__> hi
<ubuntu_win_xp> i have ubuntu 9.10 on one partition and i installed windows xp on other one.. now i am unable to boot into linux
<FloodBot2> administrator__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<administrator__> hi
<ActionParsnip> fission6: if you use xfce instead of gnome your system will be more responsive
<abadabad00> Upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and now no video plays in VLC, Mplayer, etc. I've reinstalled gstreamer, libxvidcore4, etc. to no avail. Can anyone help. [I also run XBMC and everything works in there... only program working]
<indokain> is there amsn chanel i have question for that
<blakkheim> ActionParsnip: xfce is almost just as bloated as gnome
<administrator__> where are you form
<Saiks> metricpiano, how do i enable java for the ps3
<administrator__> hi
<ubuntu_win_xp> help plzzzz
<John-_> I installed ubuntu on my external drive, and I have Windows on my internal drive, but I want to swap it so that ubuntu is on my internal and Windows on my external. Is there some way of doing this?
<administrator__> hi
<blakkheim> Saiks: i don't know if java has a PPC64 port...
<administrator__> where are you form
<skihero> ActionParsnip: suggest blackbox
<Zaqq> hi. I am looking for recommendations for a hardware device (with features more than just a NAS mind you) for a lowest wattage ubuntu based storage server for storage and some apache/ perl etc, preferably ARM based
<blakkheim> Zaqq: try ##hardware
<Trumpf> Hei
<Zaqq> ty blakkheim
<Trumpf> I need some help
<fission6> blakkheim: i looked this up the other day its, a dell dimension 4500, pentium 4, 2 ddr sdram, only on3 slot has a 512M, so i can potential get another 512
<administrator__> what?
<ubuntu_win_xp> i have ubuntu 9.10 on one partition and i installed windows xp on other one.. now i am unable to boot into linux... help plzz
<abadabad00> Upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and now no video plays in VLC, Mplayer, etc. I've reinstalled gstreamer, libxvidcore4, etc. to no avail. Can anyone help. [I also run XBMC and everything works in there... only program working]
<blakkheim> Zaqq: though if power usage is your reason for wanting ARM, the intel atoms draw very little too
<blakkheim> fission6: what's your p4 clocked at?
<Trumpf> i need to find my tom tom on ubuntu, i want to clean it, but i can not find it
<ubuntu_win_xp> @blakkheim i have ubuntu 9.10 on one partition and i installed windows xp on other one.. now i am unable to boot into linux... help plzz
<blakkheim> !repeat | ubuntu_win_xp
<ubottu> ubuntu_win_xp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Zaqq> i want it fanless ... something i can put in my drawer and forget about its whereabouts
<ubuntu_win_xp> sorry abt that.. but plz i need help
<blakkheim> Zaqq: there are fanless atom barbones kits that i've actually considered using for a server myself
<ubuntu_win_xp> i know i need to repair my GRUB somehow.. but m not able to..
<blakkheim> Zaqq: barebones*
<AlphaOne> FND - you around?
<blakkheim> !grub > ubuntu_win_xp
<ubottu> ubuntu_win_xp, please see my private message
<sam-eb-chase> Which is the best command-line IRC client?
<jcapinc> How do I change Ubuntu-PHP's include path?  the PHP.ini in /etc/php5/apache2/ does not change anything!  I cannot get PEAR to work because it is not in the include path and I cant change it
<blakkheim> sam-eb-chase: irssi
<fission6> blakkheim: this is what dell says, Intel® Pentium® 4 microprocessor that runs at 1.60, 1.70, 1.80, 1.90, 2.00, 2.20, or 2.40 GHz internally and 400 MHz externally; and 2.26, 2.40, 2.53, 2.66, or 2.80 GHz internally and 533 MHz externally.
<sebsebseb> sam-eb-chase: some people use weechat instead
<sam-eb-chase> @blakkheim, I'm using it now.
<sam-eb-chase> I just started using it today
<blakkheim> fission6: an easy way to tell: grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo
<AlphaOne> today is my first day on linux and I can't seem to get the wireless card working in my laptop.  its a compaq presario 2500.  can some1 please help me?
<_CommandeR_> is there a way to tell what freq my memory is running and what spd in ubuntu?
<Urda> So I guess 4.00 isn't being backported to 9.10 but is aimed for 10.4 release?
<AlphaOne> I'm using ubuntu
<hawkal> anyone know if there is any link between bluetooth and wireless. If I remove bluetooth drivers it wont affect wireless?
<blakkheim> _CommandeR_: sudo lshw -c memory
<Zaqq> blakkheim: atom+mobo seems costly for a 4th computer after 2 laptops and a desktop ... my usage would be similar to NAS but should run apacheservers etc and as a wifi repeater
<blakkheim> Zaqq: lookup the "fit-pc2" and see if it suits your needs
<fission6> blakkheim: 1993.280
<owner_> help, please. I have a quite morden PC(ATX power), Ubuntu 9.10 does not shut down my PC. So, PC stucks with a black screen, I've been waiting for approx 10 minutes, but power did not shut down. Any suggestions ?
<guntbert> Trumpf: when I power mine on whith connected usb I am asked "connect to pc?" after "yes" I find two devices on my desktop - one "internal" and one for the SD card
<sebsebseb> AlphaOne: You can probably some how get it working natively  or  use a Windows driver with Ndiswrapper.
<Zaqq> blakkheim: ty. googling
<sam-eb-chase> exit
<sebsebseb> !wireless | AlphaOne
<ubottu> AlphaOne: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blakkheim> fission6: it sounds like you might want to just run a lighter distro than ubuntu, or do a minimal iso install of ubuntu with a lightweight window manager (aka no GNOME or XFCE)
<fission6> hmm ok
<fission6> whats a lightweight windows manager youd recommend?
<blakkheim> fission6: awesome, dwm, xmonad, openbox..
<Trumpf> guntbert,  it dont do that
<hawkal> would removing bluetooth drivers have any effect on wifi?
<Trumpf> i dont do any thing
<_CommandeR_> thanx blakkheim
<fission6> ok sounds good, i am going to try and buy more memory possibnly to just cause another 512M isnt to expensive
<Zaqq> http://www.fit-pc.com/web/fit-pc2/specifications/ doesn't mention what cpu arch/ watts
<blakkheim> fission6: i'm using less than 256mb right now, although not with ubuntu
<Zaqq> oh .. there are full specs @ http://www.fit-pc.com/web/fit-pc2/fit-pc2-specifications/
<owner_> Щ
<blakkheim> Zaqq: it's a Z series atom, fanless
<fission6> what distro
<blakkheim> fission6: i switch between arch and gentoo
<fission6> blakkheim: do you have a windows manager running
<blakkheim> fission6: i use awesome :)
<almark> Hello I went to install samba for the first time with apt-get install samba but im missing the program smbpasswd i'm using Ubuntu 9.10 how do I get it back
<fission6> cool
<ApollovY> Hi all. How can I connect to WPA-protected wireless network from console? NM is perfect, but console is still actual I guess. Where can I find some good howto?
<almark> I did a system wide search with find but no smbpasswd in my /usr/bin  etc...
<Zaqq> 245 bucks ... hmm .. wanted something cheap .. around 100
<blakkheim> ApollovY: wicd has an ncurses interface that's pretty nice
<abadabad00> does anyone have libx264.so.67 and is runnint ubuntu 9.10 64bit?
<guntbert> Trumpf: what tomtom device?
<blakkheim> Zaqq: sorry then, that was the one i thought was the best and i have very little ARM experience
<Zaqq> ty blakkheim
<AlphaOne> help meee, how can I tell what wireless device is in my computer?  I'm using ubuntu
<Trumpf> guntbert, tomtom one 3rd
<blakkheim> AlphaOne: lspci
<Zaqq> blakkheim: ##hardware is invite only .. any other place for ARM+Linux hardware guidance?
<sebsebseb> AlphaOne: in the terminal
<blakkheim> Zaqq: not that i am aware of
<guntbert> Trumpf: sorry no idea (go 730 here)
<Zaqq> :/ ok ty anyways
<Trek> Zaqq: you having issues getting into ##hardware?
<Zaqq> yes trek
<Trek> Zaqq: i can ask a few questions there
<blakkheim> Trek: so am i
<sebsebseb> AlphaOne: system > administration > terminal and run the commands there
<Pici> Zaqq: You just need to be registered and identified to join
<sebsebseb> AlphaOne: whoops wrong place
<sebsebseb> AlphaOne: applications > assessoreis > terminal
<blakkheim> i'm registered and identified and can't join ##hardware :/
<Trek> i can get there, blakkheim Zaqq
<Zaqq> trek: says #hardware unable to join channel (invite only)
<blakkheim> Trek: nvm got it
<Pici> Zaqq: The channel name is ##hardware, not #hardware
<Trek> Zaqq: you're joining #hardware, not ##hardware
<Zaqq> oh
<Zaqq> my bad
<Trek> Zaqq: you need to join ##hardware
<Lee_Ubun> After my computer unexpectedly logs out I receive this message in my log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377051/ Can anyone tell me what this means?
<Zaqq> ok
<abadabad00> fixed my problem no thanks to anyone here. thanks again for nothing
<spO> hi , for deluge daemon it says "no incoming connection" .... but i am uploading at least 400 kb/s , i don't understand
<grndslm> sp0:  what does deluge has that transmission doesn't?
<Zaqq> Trek: blakkheim: i am using MIRC and this is what i get in console when i type /join ##hardware :::: Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Pici> !register | Zaqq
<ubottu> Zaqq: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Trek> Zaqq: are you registered on Freenode?
<Zaqq> not that i am aware of
<Trek> Pici: why is it you always beat me to it?
<Trek> Zaqq: you need to register on Freenode's IRC (read the above message from ubottu), then identify
<Trek> Zaqq: then you can connect
<azlon> i cant connect to my samba file server in another room. i can ping the machine and other (windows) machines can connect to it, but this 9.10 machine wont connect. i get error, "Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<azlon> Please select another viewer and try again."
<Zaqq> is it only ... /nick Zaqq? reading the note meanwhile
<Trek> Zaqq: no.
<Trek> !register > Zaqq
<ubottu> Zaqq, please see my private message
<SirLoseALot> Hey. I'm having trouble with sound. While mp3s, movies etc play fine, I only get some kind of "scratchy" sound in certain applications - the game TORCS for example. TF2 through wine had the problem, too - but there may be other reasons. How can I troubleshoot this?
<Zaqq> okay ty
<jolaren> Is there any easy way which does not include booting to a live cd that would recover some jpeg files i've deleted from my recycle bin?
<Zoug> Using Mirgi how do i turn off parts and joins
<Trek> jolaren: there's no easy way to recover files period
<Trek> !ot | Zoug
<ubottu> Zoug: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jolaren> Trek; So it's not like in windows :/
<spO> grndslm, deluge allows a daemon rather than just a client
<skihero> jolaren: foremost
<Trek> jolaren: I'm not aware of any real way to recover.  Also... BLASPHEMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Zoug> Trek, yeah sorry
<Trek> jolaren: Windows and Linux ARE NOT THE SAME, NOR ARE THEY REMOTELY SIMILAR!!!
<ZykoticK9> SirLoseALot, try setting ALSA as default see http://paste.ubuntu.com/377084/
<Trek>  /end rant
<guntbert> !shout | Trek :))
<ubottu> Trek :)): PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<david__> hi all anyone know how to get wma files working on ubuntu 9.10
<PingFloyd> using all caps shouts "I'm from AOL!"
<gwildor> !restricted-formats | david_
<fosco__> david__, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SirLoseALot> ZykoticK9: Thanks, I'll try that
<gwildor> thnx fosco__ , on day ill earn to use the bot
<Lee_Ubun> After my computer unexpectedly logs out I receive this message in my log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377051/ Can anyone tell me what this means?
<Asmob> how i can disable widget warning when computer starts what it needs internet conection..?
<gwildor> !restricted | david_
<ubottu> david_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<teckan> how can I create a ubuntu live usb stick from linux? i have read a lot about usb-creator, but it seems to be for windows only.
<fosco__> teckan, system - admin - usb creator
<komputes> teckan: you can access it from ubuntu
<Asmob> when i start ubuntu i get warning what to run this screenlet need internet connection... how i can disable it..?
<Trek> teckan: there's a windows version of the usb creator
<teckan> komputes, where is the program? i have no drive to boot the cd and i am not running ubuntu. i want the source code to compile it in my distribution. where can i find it?
<azlon> i cant connect to my samba file server in another room. i can ping the machine and other (windows) machines can connect to it, but this 9.10 machine wont connect. i get error, "Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered Please select another viewer and try again."
<fosco__> Asmob, disable that screenlet in system - preferences - startup aplications
<komputes> teckan: it should be on the LiveCD or a default installation of (at least) the lastest 2 releases
<ZykoticK9> teckan, System / Admin / Startup Disk Creator
<AlphaOne> some1 plz help me - I have a Compaq Presario 2500 laptop with Broadcom BCM4306 Wireless LAN and I've been trying to get the wireless work all day.  this is my first day on linux (ubuntu).  How do I get this working?
<Asmob> fosco__, but than it will not start.. or it dont start anyway?
<fosco__> Asmob, it will not start, that's what you're asking for
<david__> after installing restricted extras... mplayer tells me i need plugin..--video/x-asf-unknown decoder-- does anyone know how to fix this program
<komputes> teckan: it should be available on launchpad.net
<Asmob> fosco__, ok ty..
<sam-eb-chase> @david_ try using vlc
<ZykoticK9> AlphaOne, have you plugged a cable into your computer and done all update?  this will help with the next step sometimes.  System / Admin / Hardware Drivers - do you see anything about your wireless that you can enable?
<nmvictor> i have downloaded java from java.sun.com and unpacked it to /usr/lib/jvm/<jre-VERSION> and /usr/lib/jvm/<jdk-VERSION>, how do i include this jre to my path so that i can select it with update-alternative --config java?
<Xeon06> Hey folks, following a SVN install tutorial and when I try creating my repo I get "svnadmin: Can't open file '/root/.subversion/servers' Permission denied" anyone knows how to set the correct permissions?
<ballongen> how can i see memoryusage for each process?
<ballongen> in console
<gwildor> top or htop
<blakkheim> ballongen: top or htop
<gwildor> i prefer htop
<komputes> teckan: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator - use bzr to create a branch of the sourcecode for yourself
<blakkheim> same
<karan> hi
<ZykoticK9> Xeon06, as it's trying to create a file in /root - are you using sudo with the command you are using?
<AlphaOne> ZykoticK9 - How do I do an update?  I am connected with an ethernet cable
<ballongen> ballongen: how do i scroll in top?
<Xeon06> ZykoticK9: Yes
<ballongen> blakkheim, :)
<gwildor> AlphaOne, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ZykoticK9> AlphaOne, System / Admin / Update Manager
<karan> i have an ibm t42p...ati radio firegl and 1gb of ram
<karan> also pentium m
<ZykoticK9> Xeon06, i don't know then - i just noticed the path & permission denied so thought i'd ask
<karan> i was wondering what would be bestter for my system gnome or kde
<Xeon06> ZykoticK9: Aight thanks
<gwildor> karan, preference
<karan> im using fedora 12 gnoem right now
<ardchoille> karan: Personal preference really
<karan> which is more stabler?
<remoteCTRL3> hi guys! i am trying to get a pavillon dv7-1010eg's wifi button to work, any help appreciated!
<blakkheim> karan: neither
<fosco__> !best | karan
<ubottu> karan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ZykoticK9> karan, that question is impossible to answer - it's all up to YOU
<gdb> karan: If you're using GNOME on Fedora now, then GNOME on Ubuntu will give you a familiar experience only in brown instead of blue.
<gwildor> karan, gnome vs kde == ford vs chrysler
<nmvictor> anyone know how i can set thhe system environmet for java?
<karan> im just looking for performance..please just estimate..
<ballongen> blakkheim, htop is nice
<karan> is 1gb of ram too little for kde
<fosco__> nmvictor, you'd better use the repos packages for java
<ballongen> blakkheim so if memory is 132/994MB, i have ~800 free?
<grndslm> gwildor:  which one's ford and which one's chrysler?
<Xeon06> Here are some details if anyone knows: http://pastebin.com/d2beaa30e
<ballongen> blakkheim: top says  979556k used,    38408k free
<ZykoticK9> grndslm, lol
<gwildor> grndslm, hmm, idk, both cars kinda suck :P
<dunca> anyone know any good F2P MMORPG  WoW clones that run on Karmic ubuntu
<sam-eb-chase> Which is the best command line emacs?
<grndslm> emacs is the best emacs
<remoteCTRL3> oes anybody happen to know the command to enable/disable the wireless device(hardware)?
<jrib> how about xemacs grndslm ?
<sam-eb-chase> Typing emacs in the command line opens GNU Emacs 23
<grndslm> hrm.. dunno
<grndslm> i'm a vi guy myself
<blakkheim> ballongen: free -m | grep buffeer
<System-7> Are the OpenDNS servers up? I'm trying to do ICS with Ubuntu, and the receiving computer complains about DNS errors (I gave it the OpenDNS address to use)
<Lasivian> any suggestions on buying a remote to go with my UBuntu media center?
<ballongen> blakkheim: thnx
<jrib> grndslm: same
<System-7> IDK if it's me or the DNS
<fosco__> remoteCTRL loading/unloading kernel module will enable/dissable your wireless
<System-7> OD claims it is up, but I just did this a few days ago and it was fine
<sam-eb-chase> I was thinking of something along the lines of the one that is in the mac terminal
<artyom> QUESTION:  how stable is 2.4 really?  A client really wants some of the features.  Is it ready for prime time?   Not a high-hitrate site, but the face of a non-profit
<karan> k what do u guys prefere?
<karan> kde or gnome
<remoteCTRL3> fosco__: i believe that but thats not an option for xbidkeys...
<karan> i like kde cuz it looks eligant and nice
<grndslm> this is ubuntu... so gnome
<jrib> artyom: umm, 2.4 of what program?
<Lasivian> karan: Gnome, because i'm a newbie
<karan> ang gnome
<sebsebseb> karan: Gnome,  with  Konversation for the IRC client, and sometimes i'll use other KDE apps inside Gnome
<karan> cuz its stable
<grndslm> karan:  go to #kubuntu now!
<artyom> sorry, wrong forum. LOL
<ballongen> 11269 mysql     20   0  128M 29160  5600 S  0.0  2.9  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/m
<karan> lol
<grndslm> gnome just works for me... kde is too fluffy
<ballongen> i have many o theese, why?
<Lasivian> karan: My gf tried KDE because she likes her panels on the side but it turned out to be a pain in the butt compared to gnome for us new folks :)
<grndslm> i'm sure it'll be good when they can make all that candy FUNCTIONAL
<david__> when i try to run wmv files i get this .....video/x-asf-unknown decoder
<ThaDoc> Anyone know where I can get the graphics drivers for ubuntu 9.04 for a dell gx270?
<piero> Hi! I'm looking for a multiview plugin for gedit (I found something in the plugins page, but the link doesn't work.). My deal is to edit two files at once, side by side. Thanks
<nmvictor> fosco__: its just that its way back with regards to the version 6 update 18, I'm keeping the repos but i need this latest version for my project restrictions, any help?
<blakkheim> ThaDoc: it might help to know what graphics card it has
<ThaDoc> integrated 865 chipset
<Lasivian> piero: this might be a silly idea but why not just open 2 gedit windows?
<{g}> Hey People! I want to set the resolution of my external monitor (a cinema hd 30"!!!) to 2560x1600 on my notebook. but ubuntu only offers my 1280x1024 and not other resolution. Any ideas?
<ubuntu-noob> blakkheim or anybody please refer to: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377094/ as my previous problem with my RAID block... thanks...
<towmat> hi all - I've been having problems with installing kubuntu via wubi on windows 7 - everything's fine until I install the proprietary Broadcom wifi drivers (I'm on a dell studio 1735), then I get a kernel panic... surfing the forums I see it's a wubi thing, but what are the chances of the same problems if I do a "real" install, eventually dual-booting?
<piero> Lasivian, because this is a poor solution.. I don't want to waste my screen with additional windows
<jrib> !fixres | {g}
<ubottu> {g}: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<System-7> Can anyone confirm the OpenDNS servers are working?
<piero> Lasivian, what about if I wan't 4 files at once.. Should I lost space for menus, toolbars...
<blakkheim> System-7: they are for me
<redshadowhero> Would anyone be able to tell me if the rt2860sta module supports 802.11n?
<llutz> ;; Query time: 55 msec
<llutz> ;; SERVER: 208.67.222.222#53(208.67.222.222)
<llutz> System-7: ^^ they are
<FloodBot2> llutz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lasivian> piero: ok, sorry, good luck :)
<piero> thanks Lasivian
<karan> the kubuntu ppl say 1gb is fine
<karan> for kwin
<david__> anyone know any multi format video converters simular to winavi or avs
<System-7> KDE 3 was much better IMHO...4 is way too eye-candy-obsessed and memory hungry
<System-7> But I'm the kind of guy who prefers a straight command line, so don't listen to me
<Lasivian> is there any way to change the icon-snap-distance in gnome?
<tiger_> i want to burn a dvd to watch on my dvd player a movie which software can i use
<PhoenixSTF> is teh4re any SQL guru around these parts?
<jrib> PhoenixSTF: just ask your question, but if it's not ubuntu-specific, you're probably better off in the mysql channel
<owner> !dvd | tiger_
<ubottu> tiger_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<owner> help, please. I have a quite morden PC(ATX power), Ubuntu 9.10 does not shut down my PC. So, PC stucks with a black screen, I've been waiting for approx 10 minutes, but power did not shut down. Any suggestions ?
<System-7> tiger_ , I recall using some DVD authoring software, check the repos
<System-7> I can't remember what is was called
<janhouse> how can I enable vnc from SSH?
<janhouse> Ubuntu Karmic
<tiger_> me neather
<System-7> but it was either in the Add/Remove or on GetDeb
<PhoenixSTF> jrib: i just whanted a honest answer on witch is best, postgresql or mysql
<tiger_> dvd creator maybe
<ZykoticK9> david_, never seen winavi or avs -- but check out avidemux for a GUI video conversion program
<kubanc> how do i remove grub2 if i start my ubuntu with LIVECD
<ZykoticK9> owner, have you been able to turn the system off?
<{g}> Hmmm... "xrandr --output HDMI-1 --mode 2560x1600" seems the way to go, but I get "xrandr: cannot find mode 2560x1600". Find? Where?
<jrib> {g}: keep reading the page, you'll have to create it
<ZykoticK9> owner, in channel please
<ZykoticK9> owner, ok so you got it turned off - that's all i was checking.  No idea on a solution i'm affraid
<owner> I turned it off by oFFing an electicity )
<Aedrich> how do I make KK check for devices needing restricted drivers?
<ZykoticK9> Aedrich, be sure your system is up-to-date, then look in System / Admin / Hardware Drivers
<Daughain> Anyone have any ideas why when I switch from analogue output on my soundcard to digital out, I cant get any sound?
<Aedrich> I'm in that applet, but it just sits there saying there are none
<{g}> Ok, i created the mode:
<{g}> xrandr --newmode "2560x1600_60.00"  348.50  2560 2760 3032 3504  1600 1603 1609 1658 -hsync +vsync
<ZykoticK9> Aedrich, is your system updated?
<{g}> I still get "xrandr: cannot find mode 2560x1600"
<gwildor> Daughain, do you have  a cable  hooked up to the digital out fo your sound card?
<Aedrich> not yet (it recognized my wireless adapter earlier without updates)
<Daughain> gwildor: Ummm...Yes?
<ZykoticK9> Aedrich, you might not need any (it's usually for wireless that you need to update)
<gwildor> Daughain, you have  sets of speakers hooked up? 1 to analog, and one on digital ?
<Aedrich> oh well, updating now
<gwildor> Daughain, 2 sets *
<Aedrich> this is a fresh install as of 10 minutes ago
<js__> hello.
<Daughain> gwildor: No, my output goes to my receiver. VLC manages to play sound, but nothing else does. I prolly could hook them both up, but I dont see any reason to
<js__> i am new to ubuntu and am confused with what i am reading.
<gwildor> Daughain, on digital and analog out, vlc plays audio.... but only vlc does using digital out ?
<js__> can someone help me to install drivers for my wireless network card?
<rblst> if i want to browse my mobile phone with blueman in ubuntu 9.10, i get an error like this: could not display obex://[00:1F:DF:53:2A:C3]/; what can i do about it?
<labancle> js__: have you tried ndiswrapper
<Daughain> gwildor: On analog, I have full sound with all apps. On digital, only VLC plays sound.
<Xeon06> How does one add a superuser? I tried loging in to my new user but it said username is not in the list of SUDOers, this incident will be reported or something like that
<towmat> installed 9.10 using wubi on my Dell studio 1735 laptop, got a kernel panic (like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1317397) - will this still happen on a "normal" install not using wubi?
<js__> no i have not.  have seen it spoken about ndiswrapper.
<Pici> Xeon06: Add the user to the admin group.
<labancle> js__: have you got the drivers for your card?
<gwildor> Daughain, that is odd......im gonna have to go with its a pulse error... double check yourmixers, be sure to unhide them all..... id also might try, settingit to digital, then restarting...just to see what happens.
<Xeon06> Pici: Oh, that simple. Ok thanks lol
<js__> i have them for xp but not for ubuntu.
<labancle> js__: ok, then you need ndiswrapper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ZykoticK9> js_, what card is it? From a terminal check "lspci | grep -i Ethernet"
<Daughain> OK, lemme rboot into gnome.
<ZykoticK9> labancle, we don't even know the card yet!  Do we?
<labancle> ZykoticK9: true...
<js__> ok i'll go there.  the dlink site was of no help.  I will cutpast that location and go from there.  i see that a lot of reading is ahed.
<js__> thank u thank u
<ZykoticK9> js_, have you plugged a Network cable in and done all available updates?  Sometime this will add entries for your HW in System / Admin / Hardware Drivers < do you see anything in there currently?
<Daughain> gwildor: Where are all the mixers?
<spO> does karmic have a firewall on by default?
<codebrainz> how can i set options in modprobe.d for a driver that is used by two devices, but i only want to set options for one of the devices?
<iceroot> spO: its not enabled by default
<gwildor> Daughain, options or something..
<kubanc> is there any way to delete grub2 with LIVE ubuntu CD?
<Xpistos> Hello all. Does anyone know a good script to convert avi's to dvd's from the command line. I need my headless server to take of this for me because my wife doesn't want to watch movies on the computer only the tv.
<js__> yes ive updated from the 9.04disk to 9.10 online and gotten all of the current updates.
<gdb> codebrainz: Is this for an Ethernet device?
<gwildor> Daughain, oh,wow....first time ive opened themixer on 9.10, its different then i remember...
<js__> let me look
 * Daughain chuckles....
<ZykoticK9> Xpistos, from cli that's a little more challenging - for GUI check out devede
<Daughain> gwildor: I'm in sound pref.s right now, trying to get it to configure digital.....
<labancle> js__: on that link for ndiswrapper that I posted it explains how to check whether your card is compatible with ndiswrapper
<gwildor> Daughain, set it to digital, open firefox with youtube, open sound prefs, and make sure firefox is turned up on the applications tab
<codebrainz> gdb no it's for capture cards, using the bttv driver
<ZykoticK9> js_, what is the output of "uname -r"?
<gdb> codebrainz: Ah, okay, I don't know then.  For Ethernet devices it's a kernel command line option you'd set in grub.  Hrm.
<Xpistos> ZykoticK9: I got it from the gui no problem but I need the server to do this so I don't have to leave my laptop running
<Xeon06> hmm... I did from root "adduser username root", but it still says that "username is not in the sudoers file"
<Daughain> gwildor: I dont get it, but it works fine now. Thanks a lot. =)
<gwildor> Daughain, haha,, alrighty then :D
<codebrainz> gdb, i need to add some option to modprobe.d, but i don't understand how to do it to just one of the cards.  Unless maybe i have to use udev rules or something
<gwildor> Daughain, glad i could help ;)
<labancle> can anyone tell me if it is safe to install packages for debian lenny in ubuntu 9.04?
<ZykoticK9> Xpistos, i know of no easy (or hard for that matter) method of doing so - best of luck (it is possible)
<js__> so far all i see are inactivated nVidia drivers.  how can I keep these comments/dialog that i see scrolling.  notes are important to me.
<sebsebseb> !debian | labancle
<ubottu> labancle: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<dbdii407> What date is Ubuntu 10 Supposed to be out?
<Daughain> gwildor: I've done this a few times before, and it never worked, but hey..... =) Long as I got sound, right?
<labancle> js__: pipe to less: uname -r | less
<sebsebseb> Daughain: 10.04  April 29th
<dbdii407> Ty.
<gwildor> labancle, depends on the package.... if it was me, and it was the only way to get the .deb of what i need, i would probably do it,.....just download the .deb, do not add a  debian repo
<ZykoticK9> dbdii407, 73 days from today
<Phurl_> I have someone who has started the upgrade, now he cannot start a shell, is that normal?
<gwildor> Daughain, ofcourse!, if ur happy, im happy :D
<dbdii407> ZykoticK9, Yea. I know the # left
<Daughain> sebsebseb: I'm waiting for it.
<labancle> gwildor: I want to install the latest emacs-snapshot
<KaOSoFt> Hello.
<dbdii407> Im going to waste my time making a counter
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Daughain> gwildor: I'll be happy when I can upgrade all my hardware, but, this is close enough for now. =0
<labancle> gwildor: from here: http://emacs.orebokech.com/
<{g}> Hey People! I added the resolution of my monitor to xrandr. But when I want to add it to the monitor with "xrandr --addmode HDMI-1 2560x1600" i get "X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)" and some numerical error codes. Any ideas?
<Xpistos> ZykoticK9: I know it is a lot, but I always hear the podcast guys talking about it as no problem. I check ubuntu geek and his script will how a system from playing avi's at all. If I can find a good tutorial to start with ripping my dvd's and converting avi to dvd is the last thing I need to learn on a headless server with CLI only
<gwildor> labancle, no offence, but if you are asking that question, you probably dont need the lastest emacs snapshot....
<labancle> gwildor: sorry but I do
<grille> hey all
<gwildor> labancle, then go ahead and install the .deb
<labancle> gwildor: I will try it...
<wangdx> Hi
<KaOSoFt> I'm trying to make a manual on how to create, modify and erase users through the "Users and Groups" option in the System -> Administration -> Users and Groups menu, but whenever I try to take a screenshot with the menu open (I still haven't clicked the option, just displayed it), the "Take screenshot" application won't show up.
<king11> does anyone know how to get gmote working with rhythmbox
<js__> uname -r =2.6.31-19-generic
<KaOSoFt> Do you happen to know how to make it work ALWAYS?
<labancle> gwildor: emacs is my operating system :) don't know so much about ubuntu
<azlon> how can i check to see if lircd is running?
<dbdii407> oh wow
<dbdii407> php got 72
<KaOSoFt> It's for a school homework.
<grille> my server freezes during apt-get update, or on every apt-get command ... first and last line shown is "eading package lists ... 0%"   someone can helpe me please ?
<labancle> has anyone else tried installing emacs-snapshot for lenny on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> grille: anything in the logs ?
<sebsebseb> labancle: Don't use  Debian Deb's on Ubuntu
<ardchoille> labancle: mixing distro packages is a bad idea, can break things
<erUSUL> labancle: why would you want to do that?
<gwildor> labancle, for future reference, if ubuntu doesnt offer the .deb, and there isnt a dedicated ubuntu repo that offers it, i willinstall a debian .deb, just dont add debian repo's, download the .deb and install with gdebi. as long as the depends are in ubuntu repo, you wont have a problem.
<erUSUL> !info emacs-snapshot | labancle
<ubottu> labancle: emacs-snapshot (source: emacs-snapshot): The GNU Emacs editor (development snapshot). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:20090909-1 (karmic), package size 1807 kB, installed size 6808 kB
 * erUSUL snail ubottu
<erUSUL> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<king11> does anyone know how to get gmote application for android cell phones to control rhythmbox
<labancle> ubottu: yeah, but that's old.. I want the latest and greatest 20100111
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<labancle> aha
<sebsebseb> king11: you installed Ubuntu onto  an Android phone?  If not well #ubuntu-offtopic
<js__> downloaded adobe reader and was left with a bin file on my desktop what did i do wrong
<Astana> hey guys,
<js__> i was thinking that the download would install automatically
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | js__ this repos has acrobat
<ubottu> js__ this repos has acrobat: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Astana> i want to install my Huewei E156G under Ubuntu 9.10 ..PLz help
<erUSUL> js__: wrong; windows mindset
<erUSUL> !software | js__
<ubottu> js__: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<king11> sebsebseb: no i have a application that is basically a remote control for me to control ubuntu and play music streamed
<labancle> js__: there should be instructions on the adobe webpage somewhere
<js__> hey trying to get a different mindset here guys....im the newbie
<sebsebseb> king11: oh ok
<js__> did not see instrucs on their web.
<sebsebseb> js__: you downloaded a .bin
<js__> yes
<sebsebseb> js__: so you downloaded a computer file yeah
<king11> sebsebseb: do you think if i go to #ubuntu-offtopic they would have the answer for me
<Astana> i want to install my Huewei E156G under Ubuntu 9.10 ..PLz help
<erUSUL> js__: just add medibuntu; it has acrobat; google earth the package for comercial dvd's and other goodies
<sebsebseb> king11: probably not really the place to go
<labancle> js__: yeah, medibuntu it great
<sebsebseb> js__: anyway if you download a file.  it stays there untill it's deleted
<js__> is medibuntu on the ubu offical site?
<sebsebseb> js__: no
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu | js__
<ubottu> js__: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<erUSUL> js__: jst read the wiki page ubottu gave you
<orte> sorry ubuntu IRC ITALIAN?
<Pici> !it | orte
<erUSUL> !it | orte
<ardchoille> king11: May I PM you?
<ubottu> orte: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Avogadro> Should XV work out of the box with 945GM instel cards in Karmic?
<labancle> js__: there are instructions on the ubuntu community website
 * erUSUL :/
<js__> ok. how can I keep these posts so i can go look for these
<Astana> ubottu/modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<king11> ardchoille: yeah
<Astana> ubottu/mobile+
<grille> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m5f5ed388   because mysql update freezes during apt-get update & apt-get upgrade  i have tried to remove mysql, and the server freezes also
<ballongen> my ubuntumachine diddnt autostart in grub. is there a log for that?
<guntbert> !askthebot | Astana
<ubottu> Astana: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<macman_> hello .. can i set my dvd region code from the command line ?
<erUSUL> grille: have you tried to reinstall it?
<js__> hey everyone thanks for the helps.  will go and search, dig, read and apply.
<grille> erUSUL: yes, with the same result -> the package is in a very inconsistens ..... remove it ... you want to use this solution yes, no .... i typed yes ... and it freezes again
<Avogadro> Linux makes me cry .. :(
<Daughain> Linux makes me happy.....Windows gives me a headache.:P
<ballongen> ubuntu is nice when you have the hardware for it.
<tomwys> hi, how to download 404 error page with wget?
<Oxymoron> ballongen: Yeah, every hardware almost works with it :P
<karan> ur mom
<karan> isint installing
<karan> guys ur mom isnt installing proply
<karan> i get an error
<karan> say cd./ not present
<absolutex3> sup guys
<karan> ur mom isnt installing
<Pici> karan: This is a support channel, please stop. If you're bored then you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<karan> urmom is an application tht lets me rin the same os on several machines
<karan> shairng the same hdd
<karan> its real
<karan> plz
<FloodBot2> karan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karan> help
<grille> is there a way to rebuild the apt db?  eventually with dpkg ? NOT apt-get update
<Pici> karan: I don't see any application like that in our repositories, please check with their support.
<scivi> no u can copy the backup but not rebuild
<karan> its for fedora
<karan> redhat
<Pici> karan: Then you should be asking in #fedora, not #ubuntu
<OerHeks> karan join #Fedora, ubuntu is debian based.
<grille> scivi: you mean i can remove the actual one, an then rebuild it ?
<scivi> no u can only find the hidden backup and unhide it
<grille> scivi: my problem is, apt-get wants to read the databes but freezes by 0%
<coldpizza72i> hey im trying to follow this tutorial.. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-setup-eclipse-with-suns-java.html ... but the second command yields "update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so."
<maria13> hola a todos
<scivi> ahh rite well i dont think its possible at all
<lllll> the The Ubuntu 9.10 alternate installer offers the following partioning option "Guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM" which I assume uses LUKS dm-crypt.  Even after selecting this option, later on in the installer (many screens later), I am given another prompt asking whether or not the installer should ecrypt the /home directory.  I assume this second encryption option for /home/ uses eCryptfs.  Is this correct?
<tomass_> i
<tomass_> co tam
<chris|> lllll, yes, that's about it
<lllll> chris|chris|: does it even make sense to use both these encryption options (encrypted LVM and eCryptFS) or is this nonsensical/overkill?
<coldpizza72i> hey im trying to follow this tutorial.. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-setup-eclipse-with-suns-java.html ... but the second command yields "update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so."
<ice_> #lesbo.slo
<chris|> lllll, only if you're particularly paranoied ;)
<outleradam> hello all
<outleradam> I am designing a bash script which requires a textual database to be shared by mutiple users.   The database should be located in a common folder.  Which folder should I use?
<DouglasK> Are there known issues with the Atheros 9xxx wireless N cards and frequent disconnects?
<timmarshall> should i upgrade to 10.04????
<lllll> chris|:  ;-). But, just to confirm.  If I choose "Guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM" early in the installer, then this will install _everything_ on disk including /home, correct?
<ERDJ> OLA
<ERDJ> KIEN
<coldpizza72i> can someone help me install an ide
<ZykoticK9> timmarshall, not recommended until it is release (it's only in Alpha testing right now)
<ERDJ> KK
<ERDJ> KKK
<ERDJ> TIENES TUENTI
<outleradam> can anyone hear me or am I -V?
<timmarshall> on my update manager it says ubuntu release 10.04 is available???
<chris|> lllll, allmost everything, including home, yes
<ardchoille> !es | ERDJ
<ubottu> ERDJ: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ZykoticK9> outleradam, we hear you
<outleradam> ZykoticK9: thanks.
<coldpizza72i> hey im trying to follow this tutorial.. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-setup-eclipse-with-suns-java.html ... but the second command yields "update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so."
<outleradam> I am writing a script called mythicalLibrarian and it requires a single proprietary database.  What is a good location?  /var /usr/share  ?
<outleradam> I don't know the difference in linux
<lllll> chris|:  oh, thats right, /boot partition is not encrypted and not even on LVM.  So, everything besides /boot wil be encrypted (that is everything on the LVM).
<chris|> outleradam, /var/lib/
<ERDJ> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<blakkheim> !op | ERDJ
<ubottu> ERDJ: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<chris|> lllll, correct
<outleradam> chris| can you tell me why, so that I may be able to explain the change?
<ERDJ> NIA
<jrib> !es | ERDJ
<ubottu> ERDJ: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<svosusr3> Hi.Does anyone use web interface for beaglesearch? it works from my localbox , but not from another box in the network
<vtec> does anyone know the terminal command to open up Nvidia X Server Settings so I can open it as root and change my default BOOT resolution? it doesn't let me save it if I just open it from system -> administration
<chris|> outleradam, because the fhs sais so :)
<outleradam> chris| thanks!  I will now google /var/lib and fhs
<blakkheim> vtec: sudo nvidia-xsettings maybe
<privateabstract> Anyone know why when I'm using Filezilla in Windows, it will get so far into a big file then cancel - but if I use Filezilla in Linux, the connection is fine?
<ZykoticK9> vtec, "gksuo nvidia-settings"
<presage> vtec:  it's nvidia-settings
<blakkheim> oh right xsettings is for the xorg.conf, my bad
<vtec> thankyou all guys <333
<ZykoticK9> blakkheim, you're thining of nvidia-xconfig i believe
<chris|> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<chkdsk> hi. i've just installed kubuntu 4.4 but, when i switch to it, i dont have internet. is there a solution
<ujkanovic> hi i need ubuntu help
<ujkanovic> :D;
<chris|> !fhs | outleradam
<ubottu> outleradam: please see above
<outleradam> chris|: my database is not for state information.  Basically mythicalLibrarian downloads a bunch of information from the internet about television shows recorded, it then parses and creates multiple files based upon this information.  currently I'm using the home directory.
<ujkanovic> i need ccGUILdo.lib and suidlib.so
<outleradam> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<con-man> anyone know of a webcam program that would let me assign a gif or movie to my webcam
<ZykoticK9> vtec, if you get a "Failed to parse" error when you try to save the Xorg from nvidia-settings -- follow http://paste.ubuntu.com/377151/
<rabbi1> need help on configuring libphp-adodb
<vtec> Thankyou ZykoticK9
<f_tyet> con-man: how so?
<chkdsk> I've just installed KDE 4.4 and, when I switch to it, I don't have internet
<rabbi1> libphp-adodb is no longer installed in /usr/share/adodb. New installation path is now /usr/share/php/adodb.
<coldpizza72i> hey im trying to follow this tutorial.. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-setup-eclipse-with-suns-java.html ... but the second command yields "update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so."
<rabbi1> i was installing few themes, i got this message----->libphp-adodb is no longer installed in /usr/share/adodb. New installation path is now /usr/share/php/adodb.
<f_tyet> con-man: I guess I didn't get you... what do u mean "assing a gif or movie to your webcam"?
<frostburn> i have multimonitors running, is there a way to use expo and have expo only display on a single monitor instead of stretched amongst 2?
<con-man> f_tyet, assinging
<frostburn> con-man, is this for chat roulette?
<outleradam> thank you ubottu
<con-man> frostburn, uhhhh perhaps
<rabbi1> ﻿i was installing few themes, i got this message----->libphp-adodb is no longer installed in /usr/share/adodb. New installation path is now /usr/share/php/adodb.
<ujkanovic> i eed help
<ujkanovic> sudo apt-cache ccGUILdo.lib
<ujkanovic> [sudo] password for ujkanovic:
<ujkanovic> E: Invalid operation ccGUILdo.lib
<FloodBot2> ujkanovic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frostburn> con-man, hah.  yeah don't know how on linux
<chris|> outleradam, I don't know what your app does with it's database, but normaly a database is very much state information
<ZykoticK9> frostburn, try asking in #compiz
<Phurl_> I have someone who has started the upgrade, now the libs are all messed up relocation error: /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: symbol __abort_msg, version GLIB C_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<frostburn> ZykoticK9, just did, thanks =]
<sir_robert007> hey does anyone know how i can configure Ubuntu to use a different swap partition? I deleted the original swap partition that it was using, which was a primary partition and I want it to use a swap partition that I created in an extended partition
<ikonia> sir_robert007: dead easy, just use fstab to point at the new partition
<rabbi1> ﻿﻿i was installing few themes, i got this message----->libphp-adodb is no longer installed in /usr/share/adodb. New installation path is now /usr/share/php/adodb.
<Pe3k> hello, what command line tool should I use, when I need to change name of mp3 file according to some info from its information from ID3 tag
<sir_robert007> also I cant boot into my machine as a result. I get a Error 22 message
<ikonia> sir_robert007: make sure you've done a mkswap on it first though
<sir_robert007> how do i do that
<ikonia> sir_robert007: error 22 is a grub error, you must have done something to make that happen
<sir_robert007> hmm
<brontosaurusrex> Pe3k: i know there was 'tag'
<sir_robert007> guess i could rebuild grub again
<sir_robert007> im in live cd right now
<outleradam> chris| the database is somewhat of a working folder.    basically here's the layout /mythicalLibrarian/ = working files, jobs to be redone, output logs, and a few files for tracking created files to be deleted when no longer required.     /mythicalLibrarian/Daily Report/ = jobs which were run organized by day   mythicalLibrarian/every other folder(database folders)/ = files which are required to properly identify shows and are up
<outleradam> dated daily
<wilhart_> my matroska playback is laggy with vlc and smplayer is there a way to fix this?
<ujkanovic> i need
<ujkanovic> help
<ZykoticK9> Pe3k, the GUI program EasyTag can rename based on tag - don't know of a cli that does it... good luck
<ujkanovic> i need help some one help me
<wilhart_> i got a powerpc and nvidida 8800 graphic card
<ikonia> ujkanovic: what's up
<wilhart_> still lagging
<ujkanovic> i need ubuntu hel[p
<f_tyet> Guys, I installed ubuntu 9.10 and It used to log in directly... when I installed kde-desktop it started to ask for the password to log into it... does anyone know how can I configure so I comes back to log in at once? hehe
<alabd> why ubuntu recieves from this site mirror.netcologne.de ?
<ikonia> ujkanovic: what's the problem
<ikonia> alabd: fastest mirror for you
<Pe3k> ZykoticK9:thanks
<outleradam> does /var/lib sound appropriate?
<matus_> I can not connect to remote desktop viewer. why?
<ujkanovic> <ikonia> i need to find me this ccGUILdo.lib and suidlib.so
<ikonia> ujkanovic: why ?
<alabd> ikonia: ok but suddenly ubuntu recieved data from it why ?
<ZykoticK9> timmarshall, you still around?  Could you run "uname -r" and post the output
<ikonia> alabd: worked out it's the fastest mirror
<ujkanovic> i cant start my program
<ikonia> ujkanovic: what problem
<ujkanovic> its teling me to find and install it
<ujkanovic> -bash-3.2$ [!] Error: Please install suidlib.so!
<ikonia> alabd: or you (or an application) added a new repo line, look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> ujkanovic: what are you trying to run
<ujkanovic> [!] Error: ccGUILdo.lib not found!
<NewHero> how can I find the version on  the system?
<ikonia> NewHero: lsb_release -a
<alabd> ikonia: ok but suddenly ubuntu recieved data from it why without any activity from humble
<ujkanovic> som canter program
<ujkanovic> canter strike
<NewHero> thanx ikonia
<ujkanovic> on ubuntu
<ikonia> ujkanovic: please show me the link to the problem you're trying to run
<alabd> and also wrote on disk how to check what is written there ? ikonia
<wilhart_> what output driver should i use?
<purpzey-is-a-guy> Can someone tell me possibly, is there a way to adjust the area that Cairo dock recognizes for autohide?
<wilhart_> in smplayer
<presage> wilhart_: is it HD video you are trying to decode?
<ikonia> alabd: check your /etc/apt/sources.list file to see if it's a new repo added, or if it's replaced your old ones
<outleradam> chris: it's a 1500 line bash script  http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=MythicalLibrarian
<matus_> how to log in to remote desktop viewer? stopped working
<f_tyet> hey people... it's just a hint I need... does anyone know how can I configure so ubuntu 9.10 can log in directly? :-p
<wilhart_> presage: yea HD
<wilhart_> presage: fullhd
<ujkanovic> i dont have this folders ccGUILdo.lib and suidlib.so can i find it or how can i install it
<outleradam> it's also my first project.
<presage> wilhart_: what is your cpu's frquency?
<NewHero> ikonia its given me the core ...
<wilhart_> presage: what does it mean ?
<ikonia> ujkanovic: please link me to the application you want to use
<brontosaurusrex> f_tyet: there is login screen config tool
<wilhart_> presage: 2.33ghz dualcore
<wilhart_> presage: 4giga memory and nvidia 8800
<cmpsalvestrini> f_tyet: I think there's an option under system preferences that allows you to autologin, but I'm not 1000% certain as I'm not at my ubu box atm.
<ikonia> NewHero: NewHero you mean a core dum p?
<brontosaurusrex> f_tyet: at least with mint8
<presage> wilhart_: that might not be enough to decode 1080p videos
<NewHero> yep LSB version ,ktop
<presage> wilhart_: but you can try to decode with your gpu, since you have an nvidia gpu
<wilhart_> presage: it works in windows
<ikonia> NewHero: do you mean all those applications are core dumping ?
<Brokenwall> hello
<cmpsalvestrini> hiya Brokenwall
<lepine1> What's up with mysql-server-5.0 packaging? in jaunty and up?
<lepine1> "5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu1"
<Phurl_> can oneone please help : The upgrade will continue but the 'libc6' package may not be in a working state. Please consider submitting a bug report about it.
<wilhart_> presage: what output driver to use ?
<NewfieRich> hey all, I am wondering. If I update to 9.10 from 9.04 is there an easy way to downgrade if i had too? I have already had issues with 9.10 with a fresh install
<wilhart_> presage: it's xv now
<brontosaurusrex> NewfieRich: i'd use something like clonzilla
<presage> wilhart_: you can try with gl to get the best image quality, that's what worked best for me until i switched to vdpau
<karan> fuck u stupid assbitch
<cmpsalvestrini> NewfieRich: AFAIK there's no downgrade path from karmic to jaunty
<ikonia> ak karan bye
<wilhart_> presage: vdpau ?
<rcp32> whats a good proxy server
<lepine1> karan: language
<brontosaurusrex> NewfieRich: *Clonezilla
<lepine1> rcp32: squid?
<presage> wilhart_: it's an API to decode movies with your nvidia graphics card instead of using the processor
<rcp32> besides squid
<purpzey-is-a-guy> Can someone tell me possibly, is there a way to adjust the area that Cairo dock recognizes for autohide? Or point me in the direction of a place that would have that information?
<cmpsalvestrini> geeze some ppl can't holt their tongue can't they
<wilhart_> presage: why should i not use that then ?
<lepine1> nginx can serve as proxy, depending on what you need
<presage> wilhart_: well, that's what I'm doing and it works quite well, you could just try it
<rcp32> squid is too complex
<rcp32> in need somthing simple
<cmpsalvestrini> hmm. I used cairo-dock for a bit on my ubu box I think there's an option for it but I'm not too familiar with it though.
<presage> wilhart_: you need to have vdpau support enabled in mplayer to do this
<jMyles> Can I reset the password on a mac using an ubuntu live CD?
<wilhart_> presage: i think i got it
<wilhart_> presage: i just switched to pdau
<jrib> jMyles: you don't need a live cd
<raddad> Question:  (n00b alert) How do I set firefox to use evolution email when I click a "contact us" link in firefox?
<wilhart_> presage: what player are you using btw?
<cmpsalvestrini> @ jMyles: I don't think that's doable bro
<ZykoticK9> wilhart_, according to the channel title of mplayer "1080 h264 requires 2.4ghz c2d / amd x2 2.8ghz+"
<presage> wilhart_: then you need to edit mplayer's config file which is located in ~/.mplayer/config
<wilhart_> presage: a 22giga bluray rip doenst run here
<presage> wilhart_: i'm using mplayer
<wilhart_> presage: ok can you help me with this?
<purpzey-is-a-guy> raddad: I believe you have to set whatever email client you want to be the "Preferred application"
<ujkanovic> ikonia can you help me or not
<ujkanovic> ?
<presage> wilhart_: yes, just open that config file with your favorite text editor
<wilhart_> presage: opend
<jrib> jMyles: this is offtopic here, so if you have questions please try #apple or similar, but command-s during boot-up will drop you into single user mode on a mac
<presage> wilhart_: and add this to your config
<ZykoticK9> wilhart_, from a terminal try "mplayer -vo vdpau $FILENAME" and see if it works or gives error
<presage> wilhart_: wait a sec, I'll give you a link to my config
<wilhart_> presage: k..
<ZykoticK9> wilhart_, you might want to test with my statement above prior to changing your config
<presage> wilhart_: http://pastebin.com/m774ce093
<fbc-mx> how do I open the persistance file on my USB key?
<IHATERIIDO> Hey all. Is there any reason why X should be eating up ~600MB of memory?
<Guest95601> I am dual booting 9.10 and win7.  I also have 9.10 installed in VMWare on windows.  Is it a bad idea to (if it's even possible) set the VM to read the physical partition that ubuntu is installed to? for vrious reasons I'd like to enter Ubuntu without rebooting for example to avoid installing updates twice. once in VM once on the "real" installation....
<outleradam> is $SUDO_USER cross platform, or is it Ubuntu only?
<raddad> It is set in preferences, but when I click a "mailto:" link it opens launch application offering yahoo and gmail or other option to choose.
<ZykoticK9> Guest95265, no idea if it's possible under VMWare - but it is possible using VirtualBox (not really recommended, but possible), good luck
<V4mpire> raddad not sure if all distro's use it but several have it just not setup by default
<wilhart_> ZykoticK9: yea that works
<abumaia> I have 32bit Ubuntu installed, with a separate /home partition.  If I were to reinstall to 64bit, would it be compatible with my current /home?
<V4mpire> uhh i mean outleradam
<cmpsalvestrini> IHATERIIDO: Probably just general X weirdness, I have never encountered problems with X unless it's either buggy or misconfigured.
<DrDamnit> Does anyone have a recommendation for a RAID 5 controller that will work on Ubuntu server 9.10?
<purpzey-is-a-guy> raddad: Under system --> Pref. --> Preferred Applications you can choose what application will be used to handle a link.
<ZykoticK9> wilhart_, then go ahead and change your config :)
<wilhart_> presage: so i just reload mplayer now?
<outleradam> thanks V4mpire
<ujkanovic> can some one help me i need suidlib.so and ccGUILdo.lib for ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> abumaia, it "should" be
<fbc-mx> Is there any way that I can open the persistance file on my usb key and take some out of it?
<presage> wilhart_: just save your config file with this, and retry, yes
<Slart> DrDamnit:  the more expensive ones usually work.. think a while about using raid 5 though.. it's not all it's hyped up to be =)
<wilhart_> presage: i use smplayer is that the same config?
<Slart> !hardware | DrDamnit
<ubottu> DrDamnit: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Guest95601> ZykoticK9: If it's possible I'll find it, whay is it not recomended? I wouldn't do it the other way round (windows in VM) but only because of driver problems, activation etc... I've noticed ubuntu is very forgiving when migrating the hard disk to another machine....
<DrDamnit> Slart @ ubottu, thanks!
<sir_robert007> hey i need help getting ubuntu to use a different swap partition that I have created in an extended partition
<BusMaster> i upgraded to karmic and my wireless disappeared. I can't even see the (broadcom) card in the output of lspci. what should I do now?
<peter_> mm
<cmpsalvestrini> abumaia: It's likely that you will be fine, the ext4 filesystem is supported by both x32 and amd64 in Ubuntu
<presage> wilhart_: I think yes. As far as I known smplayer is just a graphical front end to mplayer
<DrDamnit> Slart: Why do you oppose RAID 5?
<cmpsalvestrini> BusMaster: have you tried looking for the drivers with the driver tool provided in Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> Guest95265, see http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk and the red Warning message
<IHATERIIDO> cmpsalvestrini: Thanks, but this has been happening since Ubuntu 8.*. Seems a bit ridiculous at this point if you know what I mean.
<presage> wilhart_: also you should monitor your cpu usage with htop for example and see the difference between xv and vdpau
<Guest95601> ZykoticK9: Many thanks. Take care.
<Roasted> Question - I have a custom theme on my Ubuntu computer, however the text in the top bar is a little dark (where applications, places, system is) If I want to make that font color lighter, how do I do that? Can I do it without customizing the theme features?
<Slart> DrDamnit: http://www.baarf.com/ has a nice explanation.. it's mostly about the "has to write to several disks" and "rebuilding an array is such an intensive operation that it in itself causes failures"
<wilhart_> presage: yep btw, my mplayer says: error opening/initialazing the selected video_out -vo device
<IHATERIIDO> cmpsalvestrini: I've even disabled Compiz and proprietary drives just to make sure it's not those messing up the works.
<BusMaster> cmpsalvestrini, yes, and the only drivers listed are for nvidia. Next, I tried getting the sta driver and then the b43-fwcutter and still nothing except nvidia is listed in the hardware drivers
<outleradam> I have a database in /var/lib which needs to be written to by all users, would it be acceptable to 776 /var/lib/myfolder?
<raddad> I found it.  Use the option /usr/bin/evolution   thank you very much :)
<DrDamnit> Slart: What do you recommend instead?
<sir_robert007> hey i need help switching swap partitions in Ubuntu
<Slart> DrDamnit: normal mirroring.. or mirroring and striping.. should be enough
<abumaia> are there any advantages to using 64bit over 32bit?  disadvantages?
<IHATERIIDO> DrDamnit: RAID 5 is a complete waste of time for most applications, yes.
<BusMaster> cmpsalvestrini, can you sent that offer again? i made a mistake accept it
<jrib> outleradam: no
<Slart> DrDamnit: oh.. and as always.. raid isn't backup.. shouldn't be used as an alternative to backup either
<DrDamnit> My issue is: I don't want the server to go down if there is a failure in one of the drives. And I agree: it's not backup.
<presage> wilhart_: are you sure you have vdpau support enabled in mplayer? I am not sure it is enabled by default in the package provided by the ubuntu repositories. I'm running a different OS so I can't tell
<ZykoticK9> abumaia, 64bit can address (use) or memory by default and is faster in some computations (tasks) -- downside, there are some older programs programed to work only on 32bit systems.
<ZykoticK9> s/or/more
<Slart> abumaia: some minor speed improvements.. most noticable when you do some specific stuff.. video encoding and such.. myself I wouldn't be able to tell what I was running without checking with diagnostic tools..
<wilhart_> presage: yea i enabled it just
<Roasted> Question - I have a custom theme on my Ubuntu computer, however the text in the top bar is a little dark (where applications, places, system is) If I want to make that font color lighter, how do I do that? Can I do it without customizing the theme features?
<presage> wilhart_: can you play some video file?
<abumaia> any advantage to using 64bit for BOINC?
<Slart> abumaia: oh.. and the amount of memory you can use.. that's really the major point.. 64 can handle more than 4GB without using PAE or such
<ujkanovic> i hate ubuntu
<wilhart_> presage: these bugs
<IHATERIIDO> DrDamnit: Once you realize you can't easily recover information from a RAID 5 or 0 array you learn to start reconsidering. RAID doesn't even guarantee server won't go down.
<outleradam> jrib basically, this program needs to be located in /usr/bin and it requires a single database to be used and it relies on data from the internet, mythtv and the user.  How should I go about setting the permissions?
<Slart> ujkanovic: rants in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ujkanovic> no one whants to help whit ubuntu
<wilhart_> presage: yea i can play file wait a moment
<Slart> ujkanovic: if you have a question perhaps we can help you with that
<jrib> outleradam: mysql?
<outleradam> jrib: proprietary textual database http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=MythicalLibrarian
<braintorch> Hi, guys and girls! Was any of you successfull to play 24/192 sound via esi juli@ soundcard?
<DrDamnit> I've had RAID 5 arrays go down before on HP servers when a disk was bad. No downtime. At all. It was great. But I'll accept that it may not be the best, so what is the best?
<outleradam> jrib also mysql
<Slart> DrDamnit: you'll have the same safety with a mirrored drive
<Jordan_U> !best | DrDamnit
<ubottu> DrDamnit: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jrib> outleradam: ok, I'm assuming you just need to be able to write to the file in which case you want executable permissions on the parent directory (you said 776 before which doesn't give everyone executable permissions)
<V4mpire> ujkanovic, if you provide a weblink to the program you are having problems with someone might be able to help
<IHATERIIDO> DrDamnit: And I've had two RAID 5 arrays completely fail within the last year, LOL.
<DrDamnit> Good deal.
<ujkanovic> i install Canter Strike
<ujkanovic> and hase apirt this
<ZykoticK9> V4mpire, or with statements like "i hate ubuntu" perhaps not...
<jrib> outleradam: they don't need write permissions on the directory though, nor read really
<ujkanovic> [W] ........................
<ujkanovic> ujkanovic@ujkanovic:~/Desktop/2009$ [!] Error: Please install suidlib.so!
<ujkanovic> [...] Process stoped ... Press Enter
<wilhart_> presage: wheni go to fullscreen the mplayer throws me out
<FloodBot2> ujkanovic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ujkanovic> and this
<braintorch> I have a problem with locking soundcard on 48khz and don't know how to solve it.
<V4mpire> true ZykoticK9
<ujkanovic> -bash-3.2$ [!] Error: Please install suidlib.so!
<ujkanovic> [...] Process stoped ... Press Enter
<wilhart_> presage: ok it work now
<IHATERIIDO> DrDamnit: If you really need the uptime than you most likely need a failover cluster. Most applications this is overkill though. Stick with mirroring and realize that you may need to remove a drive and reboot...which takes all of 5 minutes.
<abumaia> ujkanovic: did you install suidlib.so?
<ujkanovic> help me now
<jrib> ujkanovic: being annoying makes it less likely you will receive help
<ujkanovic> no i dont now how to install
<ujkanovic> it
<presage> wilhart_: you should try using mplayer without the smplayer frontend, it's much lighter ;) you can just control it entirely with the keyboard
<skynet|PC> im using ice cat on ubuntu but how do i make it into a bot like add scripts
<presage> wilhart_: glad to head I could help ;)
<wilhart_> presage: ok well fullhd movies are running flowing
<wilhart_> presage: yea tnx, but font size is pretty high
<presage> wilhart_: you mean subtitles size?
<wilhart_> presage: but i had a 22gigas fullhd movie :D
<iAmerikan> What's everyones favorite terminal program?
<wilhart_> presage: yeah subtitle size
<NoOutlet> I can't seem to get my DVD ROM to work properly in Linux.
<guntbert> !best | iAmerikan
<presage> wilhart_: this is configurable, i think
<ubottu> iAmerikan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<blakkheim> iAmerikan: rxvt-unicode with 256color patch
<ZykoticK9> NoOutlet, are you trying to play a DVD Video? or something else?
<wilhart_> presage: yep, btw, in linux u get better quality than windows7
<NoOutlet> Anything, Zykotic.
<presage> wilhart_: that's nice to hear :-)
<NoOutlet> DVD videos play all scrambled and I couldn't use the drive to install Linux without errors.
<iAmerikan> Thanks blakkheim I'll give it a try :D
<V4mpire> anyone fancy donating a bigger hdd to a fellow linux user ?
<outleradam> jrib: here's the layout...   mythicalLibrarian pulls information from the mytv mysql database.  It then pulls information from the internet and parses it into a series of text files.   It then matches the mythtv recording with the files it's created with aproximatly 99.9% accuracy (fuzzy logic).  It then moves and renames the file to ShowName.SxxExx.(title).ext.  It outputs a log of what it did and debug information.  In the case
<outleradam>  that it failed, the script then creates a doover file.  Each of the textual databases are retained until the next update cycle and if the internet is down, they are retained until the tvdb comes back up.    Currently I'm using ~/mythicalLibrarian as the working folder.  I want to move this to a consolidated folder so that all information downloaded by mythicalLibrarian is available to all users.   Obviously mythicalLibrarian nee
<outleradam> ds proper permissions to modify the original files, but for the temporary files created during operation, it needs a single place on the disk.
<FloodBot2> outleradam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilhart_> presage: mplayer havent got a taskbar
<ZykoticK9> NoOutlet, have you installed (and more importantly run the script after) of libdvdread4?
<IHATERIIDO> iAmerikan: The one that comes with Gnome...because it comes with Gnome
<NoOutlet> I'm not sure. Let me check Synaptic.
<turbowei> hmm,what is a stable thunderbird 3 PPA?
<skynet|PC> hello
<presage> wilhart_: mplayer on it's own is very minimal, yet complete, and I love it
<abumaia> all I can find about suidlib.so is iPod related...
<NoOutlet> It's definitely installed.
<ZykoticK9> NoOutlet, if not install libdvdread4 then run "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<skynet|PC> can someone tell me how to acces my supy bot
<iAmerikan> IHATERIIDO: I fail to see anything causing the prepackaged terminal to be the best
<Wicaeed> Anyone have an idea of why vpnc will connect a vpn and tunnel protected networks properly, but the vpnc graphical client wont?
<fbc-mx> how do you mount the persistence file on a LIVECD/USB key?
<jrib> skynet|PC: talk to it... read the documentation
<ZykoticK9> NoOutlet, and I don't know why but I always have to reboot before it starts working (one of the few time i need to reboot to fix something)
<presage> wilhart_: there's this great page with all the keyboard shortcuts. it might come in handy http://www.keyxl.com/aaa2fa5/302/MPlayer-keyboard-shortcuts.htm
<skynet|PC> i did jrib
<jrib> skynet|PC: great
<IHATERIIDO> iAmerikan: I can't disagree with you, but you did ask ;)
<skynet|PC> actually i did but i lost that file alo
<skynet|PC> also
<NoOutlet> So I'll reboot now then I guess and see how it goes.
<iAmerikan> Very very true, Thanks then :D
<skynet|PC> brb
<wilhart_> presage: ok, well 16giga fullhd movies run fine without lag
<outleradam> Is there a single place on the disk where every user can read and write to?
<darkside0_0> hello
<darkside0_0> I need help
<darkside0_0> pls
<darkside0_0> I need to install last cmake
<guntbert> outleradam: /tmp
<darkside0_0> on ubuntu desktop
<grille> dpkg -l mysql-server-5.0 shows me pHR mysql-server-5.0, but i cats purge, remove or install / reinstall mysql-server .... i need help please
<IHATERIIDO> iAmerikan: I find it annoyingly slow, but that also describes Firefox...and I still use that
<skynet|PC> jrib can you help me
<wilhart_> presage: using kde or gnome ?
<outleradam> guntbert: /tmp!   sweet.
<jrib> skynet|PC: what's your question?
<guntbert> outleradam: :)
<Craig_Dem> darkside0_0: sudo apt-get install <package>
<Wicaeed> Has anyone had an issue where the vpnc-network-manager plugin will not add routes properly for protected networks, but the vpnc daemon itself will allow you to connect to a vpn and use it without any issues?
<skynet|PC> i cant access my supybot
<presage> wilhart_: none of these, I'm using openbox
<jrib> skynet|PC: that's not a question
<iAmerikan> IHATERIIDO: Same here. I've been through chrome and opera but neither work well enough.
<coolguy> helllo
<darkside0_0> package?
<wilhart_> presage: wondering if moves play worse in kde ?
<coolguy> err
<skynet|PC> how do i access my supybot
<darkside0_0> more info pls
<macman_> hi all .. anyone used an app called dvd2hdd ?
<Craig_Dem> Sudo apt-get install cmake
<darkside0_0> donwt work
<guntbert> !ot | iAmerikan IHATERIIDO
<jpds> skynet|PC: /msg its nick.
<ubottu> iAmerikan IHATERIIDO: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrib> skynet|PC: try the #supybot channel.  You really just need to read the supybot starter docs slowly.
<darkside0_0> whit apt cget install cmake install only version 2.4
<darkside0_0> I nedd a last version
<skynet|PC> jrib i lost those documents and its not online
<darkside0_0> > 2.6
<Craig_Dem> darkside0_0: http://www.cmake.org/files/v2.8/cmake-2.8.0-Linux-i386.sh
<alia> Hola
<presage> wilhart_: I can't tell since I am no KDE user
<ZykoticK9> !es > alia
<ubottu> alia, please see my private message
<Craig_Dem> Download it, right click ->  Permissions -> Allow to be executed as program.
<wilhart_> presage: ok, well trying it now
<Craig_Dem> Then run it
<clyde> i got ubuntu 64 bit studio and i can not get the icon to enable/disable the Internet on it i also try network manger and can not get it running acc. it is on what ever net. it is on
<jrib> skynet|PC: lucky for you debian/ubuntu keep documentation in /usr/share/doc/supybot/ :)
<IHATERIIDO> guntbert: Understood, but perhaps consider naming the channel appropriately, heh heh
<seledec> quien tiene el nokia n900 con el maemo5 y quetal es
<seledec> es un linux en movil
<guntbert> !es | seledec
<ubottu> seledec: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ZykoticK9> !es > seledec
<ubottu> seledec, please see my private message
<jpds> !es | seledec
<wilhart_> presage: do you use xbmc ?
<guntbert> IHATERIIDO: or you could read the /topic :-)
<presage> wilhart_: no
<wilhart_> presage: tnx for that config file btw.
<presage> wilhart_: you're welcome
<skynet|PC> jrib i did not find it
<jrib> skynet|PC: why not?
<skynet|PC> i tried
<skynet|PC> i looked in ard driv
<skynet|PC> in hard drive
<jrib> skynet|PC: how did you install supybot?
<skynet|PC> with sudo
<jrib> skynet|PC: you typed "sudo", that's it?
<skynet|PC> no
<skynet|PC> the sudo command
<skynet|PC> wait
<jrib> skynet|PC: be specific.
<skynet|PC> brb
<darkside0_0> when I run cmake
<SeungFu> Hi, i setup postfix as described here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix, but when i send mail to user@my-domain.com from gmail or whatever nothing happens, i look at the mail* logs and nothing is there, the postfix process is listening at po25 and 587, what do I check now?
<darkside0_0> where I install it?
<darkside0_0> Do you want to include the subdirectory cmake-2.8.0-Linux-i386?
<darkside0_0> Saying no will install in: "/home/xxxxx/Desktop" [Yn]:
<grille> howto remove a package marked with pHR mysql-server-5.0 ?
<guntbert> SeungFu: please don't set up a *public* mail server if you don't know  *very well* what you are doing
<devrethman> What happens to processes running in an SSH if the client disconnects unexpectedly?
<IHATERIIDO> SeungFu: Did you update the DNS?
<devrethman> Do they quit, or keep going?
<MilitantPotato> Is there a channel for the netbook remix?
<ZykoticK9> MilitantPotato, you're in it :)
<skynet|PC> jrib i did sudo apt-get install supybot
<Ph3nix> plop
<darkside0_0> pls need help to install a cmake
<darkside0_0> version > 2.6
<darkside0_0> whit apt-get install show me a 2.4.7 version
<NoOutlet> Brilliant! Thank you very much, Zykotic!
<darkside0_0> but I need a latest version
<LogicalDash> darkside0_0, sounds like you have an old version of ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> NoOutlet, glad to help
<NoOutlet> DVD works fine on video.
<Hyperzid> Will ubuntu 10.04 lts use 2.6.33?
<LogicalDash> darkside0_0, you might be able to get it if you enable the backports repository
<wilhart__> where is the file to add DPI to 125%, my kde fonts are like REALLY big
<Lenin_Cat> cary@cary-desktop-linux:~$ sudo echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<Lenin_Cat> bash: /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches: Permission denied
<Lenin_Cat> help
<skynet|PC> jrib u there?
<darkside0_0> how?
<Hyperzid> I was hoping to see it will use 2.6.32.. since .32 most likely wont get hyper-v support :-/
<wilhart__> anyone remember or know
<ZykoticK9> Hyperzid, right now it's using 2.6.32-13
<wilhart__> i can't google it corse fonts are to high
<Hyperzid> since .33 wont get hyper-v support*
<darkside0_0> I have an old version of cmake
<darkside0_0> hoe to update it?
<darkside0_0> how*
<Hyperzid> ZykoticK9, but its possible that it can get upgraded?
<ZykoticK9> Hyperzid, ? the kernel has already changed/updated several times -- try asking in #ubuntu+1 for "actual" answer
<LogicalDash> darkside0_0, go into Software Sources, the Updates tab, and select Unsupported, then apply
<MilitantPotato> Im using an EEEPC 1005PEB, the hotkeys are screwy, most do two actions like volume and brightness, also the fan runs at 100% constantly, EEE Control and EEE Applet do nothing.  the EEE Control Daemon says it's an unsupported model, the EEE Control applet says it can't connect too the daemon even though it's running.
<skynet|PC> can anyone help me
<LogicalDash> darkside0_0,  then install cmake the normal way
<SeungFu> IHATERIIDO: no, i have the domain my-domain.com forvarded to IP of the server
<PunkaBilly> how do i install a login screen theme? (gnome)
<LogicalDash> MilitantPotato, what kernel are you using? You might have better luck with the kernel from array.org
<SeungFu> guntbert: so what do i do to have a mail on some-user@my-domain.com when i have my-domain.com forvarded to IP address of my server
<ZykoticK9> PunkaBilly, in Karmic 9.10 it's not easy i'm affraid
<skynet|PC> can someone help me access my supybot?
<MilitantPotato> 20.57
<vlt> Hello. I'm trying to play a video file and a separate audio track with "-audiofile audio.mp3". Everytime I seek forward to another position the audio track starts from the beginning. Any idea how to solve this?
<IHATERIIDO> SeungFu: There needs to be MX records configured for the domain
<blakkheim> SeungFu: have you considered mailx?
<MilitantPotato> LogicalDash: CPU scaling works, would that indicate I'm using the right kernel?
<ZykoticK9> darkside0_0, what version of Ubuntu are you using?  "lsb_release -a" if you aren't sure.  In Karmic i see cmake as version 2.6.4
<PunkaBilly> ZykoticK9: why is that? i saw the buttons "install" doesnt work in gnome-art anymore...
<LogicalDash> MilitantPotato, if you didn't specifically set up this kernel you probably don't have it.
<SeungFu> IHATERIIDO: since I have no access to DNS records (the domain my-domain.com is forewarded to my IP address) i cannot use mail addreses such as someuser@my-domain.com?
<ZykoticK9> PunkaBilly, GDM has changed in Karmic -- there is some manual why to do it i believe (i've never bothered)  best of luck
<SeungFu> mailx will handle reciving mail on my server from foregin mail providers such as gmail ect?
<PunkaBilly> ZykoticK9: hmm i see thanks...
<MilitantPotato> LogicalDash: CPU Scaling or..?  I'm using the netbook remix, everything aside from the fan speed and hotkeys is working.
<wilhart__> ok got dpi change, but now i cant enter kde, i see just a terminal window
<darkside0_0> dont work
<yaaar> howdy
<darkside0_0> apt-get install cmake
<LogicalDash> MilitantPotato, I was just suggesting the alternate kernel because it's specifically made for eeePC. I don't presently use it myself so it might not solve the problem at all.
<darkside0_0> but no new version find
<MilitantPotato> LogicalDash: roger, I'll give it a go
<LogicalDash> darkside0_0, you need to update first
<LogicalDash> darkside0_0, sudo apt-get update
<darkside0_0> cmake version 2.4-patch 7
<darkside0_0> cmake is already the newest version.
<darkside0_0> how update it?
<LogicalDash> darkside0_0, sudo apt-get update
<IHATERIIDO> SeungFu: All standard mail clients pole the MX records in order to determine where to send the mail. It doesn't matter where the domain is "forwarded" to. The forward might work for a Web server, but not email.
<darkside0_0> I have set option in Software Sources
<karnivore> does anybody know how i can make a script run on boot but within a terminal? i have put "gnome-terminal -ex (command)" and chucked it in /etc/init.d but it wont work. any ideas?
<darkside0_0> ok I have update
<darkside0_0> and apt-get install cmake
<darkside0_0> result: cmake is already the newest version
<SeungFu> IHATERIIDO: so what do I do if I have no access to the DNS records?
<ZykoticK9> darkside0_0, what version of Ubuntu?
<klappi> how can i remove all packages but ubuntu minimal?
<IHATERIIDO> SeungFu: Either get access or use/design your own protocol...or do nothing.
<darkside0_0> 8.04
<ZykoticK9> darkside0_0, ahhh - sorry i don't have a VM of 8.04 so I can't check for you.  Best of luck.
<hawkal> klappi: I believe your best option would be to work backwards and install the cli version then add the packages you need
<darkside0_0> ??
<wilhart__> ehm.
<wilhart__> installed kde now i want it gone from my system how to uninsatll it
<darkside0_0> I cant install cmake?
<LogicalDash> darkside0_0, looks like your best bet would be to upgrade your Ubuntu
<darkside0_0> but
<darkside0_0> I need cmake version minimum 2.6
<klappi> hawkal: i could deinstall xorg that should come close to minimal?
<SeungFu> IHATERIIDO:  If I dont get access to that records there is no way I can make mail at my domain work? I just wanted to avoid setting up my won DNS server :/ Since I am not going to setup my own DNS server I will not have working mail addresses on my domain
<darkside0_0> is not possible?
<karnivore> does anybody know how i can make a script run on boot but within a terminal? i have put "gnome-terminal -ex (command)" and chucked it in /etc/init.d but it wont work. any ideas?
<SeungFu> this sux
<majestrooo> hi im trying to share my internet and i have followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing but i cant get it to work. the client cant ping the gateway for example
<PunkaBilly> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<darkside0_0> anyone  can help me?
<darkside0_0> to install cmake latest version or > 2.6??
<hawkal> klappi: yes or you could just uninstall ubuntu-desktop but I always believed it to be better to start with minimal in the first place
<IHATERIIDO> SeungFu: Who controls the DNS? Ask them how it is modified.
<klappi> hawkal: difficult usb doesnt work properly on the laptop and the cd drive is broke
<trism> karnivore: doesn't really make sense to have it start before the x server starts, is it something you want to run when you log in? you could put it in System/Preferences/Startup Applications
<MilitantPotato> whats the applet that shows temps and fan speeds?
<maxrebo> anyone have good luck with k10 sensors driver? i haven't ... I've compiled and it still can't find any of my temp/fan stuff for my phenom II  ... karmic 2.6.31-19
<SeungFu> IHATERIIDO: the company that handles my domain, their user admin tool allows for couple of options, the only two I can use are: 1. forward domain to IP, 2. specify DNS servers that will handle the domain
<karnivore> trism: basically i have mediatomb installed i want it to run at boot time as a service but it only seems to work from the terminal. am i going about it the wrong way?
<hawkal> klappi: oh I see
<karnivore> trism: mediatomb being a media server
<darkside0_0> pls help me
<darkside0_0> CMake Error: Could not find CMAKE_ROOT !!!
<SeungFu> IHATERIIDO: so I forward the domain to IP of my server and use virtual host mechanism in apache for my site, but the email will not work wik IP forwarding as I understand :/
<darkside0_0> CMake has most likely not been installed correctly.
<sdubois> for some reason, the Evolution switcher is now in two columns (Mail is wide, and the rest are short in two columns) does anyone know how to change this?
<IHATERIIDO> SeungFu: Sounds like you need to find a DNS provider with more extensive options. GoDaddy, for instance offers nameservers for all DNS accounts.
<Schmidt> I am getting really bad network speeds with the IWL4965 driver when "streaming" video over nfs or over sshfs. This is on my local network behind a NAT. One computer is connected with a cable and one is over Wlan. Any tips ?
<darkside0_0> oot@ns368334:/home/aion/trinitycore2# cmake --version
<darkside0_0> CMake Error: Could not find CMAKE_ROOT !!!
<darkside0_0> CMake has most likely not been installed correctly.
<darkside0_0> pls pls
<hyperstream> darkside0_0, i just google'd the error and found this here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=899754
<FloodBot2> darkside0_0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darkside0_0> help me
<hyperstream> !pastebin | darkside0_0
<trism> karnivore: yes, mediatomb should start at boot by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaTomb
<ubottu> darkside0_0: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<darkside0_0> pls help me
<hyperstream> darkside0_0, just a hint: pls pls and help me, tends to make people aviod you,
<darkside0_0> cmake dont work
<hyperstream> darkside0_0, i just gave you a link. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=899754
<darkside0_0> and dont install correctly
<x127> hello. is anyone here running a radeon 5850 with ubuntu 9.10?
<darkside0_0> I have already see this link
<darkside0_0> and dont work
<hyperstream> !help me | darkside0_0
<karnivore> trism: what? lol i feel foolish now. but so i learn something, does that mean anything i put in /etc/init.d will run at boot time as a service?
<ubottu> darkside0_0: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hyperstream> darkside0_0, i suggest asking again in 10-20 minutes.
<paris> hi
<hyperstream> !hi | paris
<rahduke> if i want to move my home folder to a seperate parition, can i just move the folder then create a symlink in /home??
<ubottu> paris: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<trism> karnivore: no, you need to create links into /etc/rcN.d to start and stop services in /etc/init.d
<gyrfalcon> anyone experinced a Dell GX280 booting ubuntu that's fine under recovery mode... but hangs forever using the normal generic startup in GRUB?
<karnivore> trism: oh ok, thanks. now to find out why it never starts at boot!
<rahduke> lil help?
<Jordan_U> !separatehome | rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<skiwithpete> hi
<skiwithpete> I've got a weirdness
<skiwithpete> hope you dudes can help
<m_tadeu> hi all....my ubuntu reboots in random situations....how can I start checking what the problem is?
<SeungFu> IHATERIIDO: thanks!
<IHATERIIDO> SeungFu: OK, take care
<hyperstream> skiwithpete, whats the issues bud ?
<MilitantPotato> my ~/ is encrypted, if I reinstall, and keep my password the same, will I have any issues when ubuntu tries to access ~/  ?
<skiwithpete> ok, I open nautilus click on Network, and I can see another comp (my hp laptop also running 9.10)
<hyperstream> m_tadeu, is it a proper reboot, or just restarts instantly? (crash)
<skiwithpete> hey hyperstream
<m_tadeu> hyperstream: just retarts instantly....no shutdown process
<darkside0_0> anyone can help me to install a latest version of cmake?
<skiwithpete> ok, so I click on the other laptop, in network, and it brings me to /print$
<rahduke> Jordan_U: thats not what i want to do, i just want to move my home folder to a seperate drive..... not a new partition. I am running a custom version of ubutnu
<skiwithpete> a) I haven't setup file sharing on the HP
<rahduke> and I just installed an SSD
<skiwithpete> b) I don't know how to turn it off
<hyperstream> skiwithpete, try this on the laptop: sudo service samba stop
<raffa> salve
<hyperstream> skiwithpete, should stop the sharing process
<Zuz|Home> can anyone tell me if wireless keyboards are usually compatible with ubuntu/kubuntu?
<skiwithpete> how do I do that by default?
<hyperstream> m_tadeu, almost sounds like it could be a possible hardware issue, id start with the logs in /var/log
<raffa> dcc salve
<Jordan_U> rahduke, Yes you can create a symlink to your home directory on another drive, but you should still read that guide to make sure that you correctly preserve all permissions when copying your home directory
<hyperstream> skiwithpete, not sure how to make that default.
<rahduke> Jordan_U: its just a matter of chmod 775 all the folders right?
<hyperstream> skiwithpete, some keywords that may get a result in a search engine of your choice: ubuntu disable samba networking
<macman_> guys im trying to install gbx .. anyone heard of this ?
<MilitantPotato> my ~/ is encrypted, if I reinstall, and keep my password the same, will I have any issues when ubuntu tries to access ~/  ?
<rahduke> Jordan_U: so its like chmod -R 775
<skiwithpete> ok, how come samba isn't running on this comp by defualt?
<k0d3g3ar> I must have broken the record for the largest number of reinstalls of Ubuntu onto the same computer in one day.  Ends up 1 have one bad RAM SIMM.
<IHATERIIDO> Zuz|Home: Yes, usually
<Jordan_U> rahduke, No, not all files should have the same permissions
<hyperstream> skiwithpete, it isnt configured by default i dont think, where it seems your other laptop has at one stage been semi configured
<Zuz|Home> I cant get my gigabyte wireless keyboard to work  :(
<raffa> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hyperstream> skiwithpete, perhaps attaching a printer to the second laptop may have triggered it, im unsure :(
<Jordan_U> rahduke, In fact that can be quite insecure with things like ssh keys in ~/.gnupg
<hyperstream> skiwithpete, infact i dont see why, sudo apt-get remove samba  wouldnt remove the sharing, you could give that a shot
<cmpsalvestrini> Zuz|Home: Try ndiswrapper
<skiwithpete> thanks hyperstream
<rahduke> Jordan_U: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/ hows that guide?
<cbellucci> PrV|Mp3-GoLDiEs|01 xdcc send #5
<skiwithpete> great stuff
<hyperstream> nps mate :)
<Zuz|Kubuntu> i actually got it
<Zuz|Kubuntu> cool
<Zuz|Kubuntu> using it now
<Zuz|Kubuntu> :)
<FloodBot2> Zuz|Kubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> rahduke, Why don't you want to look at the guide I gave you?
<billiob> because he wants to run sudo rm -fr /
<hyperstream> rahduke, that is a guide?
<rahduke> Jordan_U: because that is for a fresh install, and i don't want to resize and creat a new parition.... just want to move my home folder to an existing 1.5 TB drive and i dooo not want to resize it and create  a new partition on it
<gyrfalcon> has anyone ran into an issue where grub hangs for a long time before continuing to boot into ubuntu?  the recovery option boots instantaniously...
<Hyperzid> Is there some hyper-v components to install to get ubuntu running with good performance on top of hyper-v?
<billiob> grub2 just sux on debian based systems
<cmpsalvestrini> looking @ the guide, as I'm interested
<hyperstream> rahduke, then skip the resizing part? you can just start mounting the partition you want as your home ?
<gionnico> Hello!
<gionnico> What do you suggest tangogps or gpsdrive?
<rahduke> hyperstream: I already have the 1.5 mounting at boot in the proper place... I really dont wanna mess with it. Is it possible to just copy over my home folder and do whatever i need to do?
<Jordan_U> rahduke, The guide you linked to is also for a separate partition, in both guides the fstab part does not apply. The guide I gave you I know to have good, clear, and up to date instructions for the parts that do apply to you
<alexandernst> gyrfalcon: Just don't shutdown your pc :p
<Jordan_U> billiob, How so?
<karnivore> does anyone know how to make a script auto run in a new terminal? i want to call a script from another script but it needs to run in its own terminal. gnome-terminal -e -x doesnt do what the manpage suggests it would do
<hyperstream> rahduke, ...
<gyrfalcon> alexandernst, cute but not too helpful... I don't like waiting 10+min to boot ubuntu
<billiob> Jordan_U: on debian unstable, it corrupts lwm
<carmen> hola
<Jordan_U> rahduke, From either guide just follow the part about copying the home directory while preserving permissions
<Gnosiz> Sorry guys, just wondering... this server is irc.ubuntu.com - and this is the official chan. But on the Ubuntu website it says to join irc.freenode.net
<Gnosiz> why is that?
<alexandernst> gyrfalcon: Maybe you didn't understand me. I told you not to shut it down. :p
<carmen> si ablais en español respondere
<MilitantPotato> gyrfalcon: see if bootchart shows what's taking so long?
<devrethman> Gnosiz: irc.ubuntu.com is connected to freenode. They're the same thing.
<carmen> hola
<Jordan_U> billiob, Grub2 isn't supposed to write to lvm at all, can you link to the bug report / give more information on what happened?
<gyrfalcon> MilitantPotato where is that?
<billiob> Jordan_U: wait
<shang> is there anyone here running Karmic with this ->"Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:3a6e] (rev 02)" sound card that is having issue??
<MilitantPotato> gyrfalcon: synaptc
<Gnosiz> Ah ok. Thanks devrethman.
<devrethman> Gnosiz: If you wanted to, I'm sure you could check on freenode, and there'd be a huge list of servers you can connect to to get here.
<faraway> hi .. does someone know a good tutorial how to setup the "smb.conf" so that a windows xp and vista pc can access the smaba share. i tryed everything i found about this but nothing worked (ubuntu server is listed in network but no access is possible from windows machine)
<gyrfalcon> MilitantPotato, thanks... wukk that really show a delay if it's a issue with GRUB though?
<blakkheim> faraway: man smb.conf
<Gnosiz> I'm finding this really strange, devrethman, the last time I used IRC; I used to visit encyclopaedia dramatica channels, and 4 chan, and it's hard to get used to people being "nice" on IRC, lol.
<devrethman> Gnosiz: Welcome to freenode. It's better here.
<MilitantPotato> gyrfalcon: if it's a grub issue nah.   Have you tried turning off usplash and quiet to see if there's any error messages?
<Gnosiz> Thanks.
<gyrfalcon> MilitantPotato, no but I will :)
<Jordan_U> gyrfalcon, If bootchart doesn't show a delay then you know it's a problem in grub, if it does then you will know what part of init is taking so long. Helps either way :)
<gyrfalcon> cool thanks to all
<gyrfalcon> except for the fellow who recommended not shutting down :P
<protojay> lol
<Gnosiz> I came on here with a 'problem', but I've forgotten it.
<Gnosiz> Hmm...
<Jordan_U> Gnosiz, You need more memory.
<Gnosiz> lol.
<billiob> Jordan_U: can't find it
<faraway> blakkheim: i already looked thought this
<Gnosiz> I'm using Pidgin, is there any way of quickly typing someone's nick? (On mIRC you could type the first few letters + Tab)
<Gnosiz> ?
<k0d3g3ar> faraway:  whenever I've had problems with Samba like that, its been a firewall issue
<dasen> Gnosiz: that's also a feature I miss in pidgin
<Gnosiz> Ah :(
<mauri> which is the meaning of "BOOT_IMAGE=" in grub menu'?
<macman_> anyone seen this bash: /usr/bin/DVD2HDD: /usr/bin/gbx\
<hyperstream> Gnosiz, dislike xchat?
<Gnosiz> hyperstream, I didn't like it on Windows years ago.
<Gnosiz> Too different to mIRC
<hyperstream> Gnosiz, no harm is a quick try at it, ive set mine up to look similar to mIRC i guess
<blakkheim> Gnosiz: irssi
<faraway> k0d3g3ar: the thing is the other pc running ubuntu has no problems and also the mac running os 10.6 can connect. and firewall is down for testing
<Real_Ubot> I have a load like 8.0 6.3 5.0. Isn't that a problem? I mean, several processes have to wait?
<Gnosiz> I'm only really on Pidgin for the MSN, and it seems easier to use IRC on here.
<Gnosiz> I'm too lazy to install another app now.
<macman_> so i installed packages right .. how do i get a list of installed packages .debs and remove teh ones i dont want ?
<GogglesGuy> the gnome-settings-daemon supposed to have a media-keys plugin. But it doesn't seem to be running. How do I start it?
<iflema> devel
<hyperstream> morning iflema :)
<`mOOse`> is there a channel for mint support?
<BobB> hi, i accidently just deleted /etc/hesiod.conf.  Should I be worred?
<iflema> hyperstream im not sure i am......
<PingFloyd> anyone know which directory the trash is kept in gnome?
<iflema> hyperstream lol... what.... awake i mean
<Jordan_U> !trash | PingFloyd
<ubottu> PingFloyd: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<brontosaurusrex> <`mOOse`> there is
<PingFloyd> thanks
<Jordan_U> PingFloyd, np
<PingFloyd> no wonder I couldn't find it :)
<hyperstream> :P
<`mOOse`> I just did a /list and I didn't see it brontosaurusrex  - that's why I asked
<brontosaurusrex> <`mOOse`> try server irc.spotchat.org channel might be #linuxmint
 * iflema what channel is this.... what year :)
<hyperstream> lol
<karnivore> does anyone know how to make a script auto run in a new terminal? i want to call a script from another script but it needs to run in its own terminal. gnome-terminal -e -x doesnt do what the manpage suggests it would do
<`mOOse`> thanks brontosaurusrex
<dasen> Gnosiz: you could try to ask for that feature at the pidgin mailing lists
<Gnosiz> OK.
<Gnosiz> Have any of you guys tried that?
<dasen> Gnosiz: not me
<Jordan_U> karnivore, What does it do, and what do you expect it to do?
<karnivore> Jordan_U: it says "failed to parse argument: missing argument for -e" what i am expecting is it to run the command i have put after the -e in a new terminal window
<Jordan_U> karnivore, What is the exact command you ran?
<karnivore> Jordan_U: i have put "gnome-terminal -e x11vnc"
<Jordan_U> karnivore, That should work ( it does for me with "gnome-terminal -e vim" ).
<karnivore> jordan_U: it works fine if i run that command from within a terminal
<karnivore> but if i put that in a script and then run it, i get the error
<Jordan_U> karnivore, Are you sure you didn't accidentally type something like "gnome-terminal -e -x11vnc" ?
<Maenz> :)Hi everyone!
<Jordan_U> karnivore, Can you pastebin your script?
<karnivore> Jordan_U: lol nope, i removed the -x though, but now it is coming up with "error creating child process for this terminal"
<karnivore> Jordan_U, the script is one line, which i have given you. unless you want the #! /bin/bash too :P
<Maenz> Anyone here able to install wow on Karmic 9.10?
<Jordan_U> karnivore, What happens if you just run "x11vnc" from the terminal directly?
<karnivore> Jordan_U, it works fine when i run it from terminal directly
<NewfieRich> hey all, wondering if some one could help. I installed Ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04. With the new Kernal, network manager will not pick up any wireless networks... with the old one it will, but my touch pad won't work. anyone have any idea's how I can debug this situation?
<Jordan_U> karnivore, Can you please copy and paste the exact line that is currently in your script?
<NewfieRich> I also had done a fresh install before but no networks were found. tried the network drivers from my cards website and still no luck
<scivi> try installing restricted drivers
<karnivore> Jordan_U, gnome-terminal -e x11vnc
<Real_Ubot> What about a load of 8.0 7.3 6.0? Isn't that VERY high? Processes do have to wait etc?
<dasen> Gnosiz: I'm afraid sometimes developers don't listen to users as much as they should, IMO, so it might be a long time (if at all) you get feature in for pidgin
<Jordan_U> karnivore, That's odd, because that exact command works for me
<Maenz> Any WoW players in here able to help me with the install? :-D
<Jordan_U> !appdb | Maenz
<ubottu> Maenz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<karnivore> Jordan_U, one probably key piece of info: x11vnc is an alias on my machine (with all the arguments added automatically). i renamed the bin file to x11vncclean. does gnome-terminal -e not work with aliases?
<Jordan_U> karnivore, aliases in general don't work with scripts, they are meant only to be used with interactive terminals
<karnivore> Jordan_U, aha, that explains a hell of a lot! so does that mean i will have to add the alias as a script to /usr/local/bin before it will work in other scripts?
<piem> hola. where can i find a .img image to put on my usb key?
<Jordan_U> karnivore, Yes
<anto9us> piem, you can use unetbootin to make a bootable usb from the iso
<erichammond> On Jaunty bash prompt, hitting Ctrl-C gives a new bash prompt without output to current line.  On Karmic, it displays "^C" then gives new bash prompt. Ideas on how to revert this behavior? readline config? stty config? terminfo config? ...?
<karnivore> Jordan_U, thanks for your help mate. im gonna go get my scripting cap on and finish this all up. now i understand the context and use of gnome-terminal -e (and it's alias limitations) i think i might survive the night. :)
<dr-nicto> question : Hi im trying to install openal but it tells me this how would I go about doing this To install OpenAL Soft, use your favorite shell to go into the build/
<dr-nicto> directory, and run:
<dr-nicto> cmake ..
<Jordan_U> karnivore, It's bad form to change the default function of a command in that way though, it could break other apps that try to use x11vnc
<piem> anto9us: thanks
<karnivore> Jordan_U, yeah, i had thought about that. well, seeing as the alias is essentially useless to me (i only built it for scripting!) i will revert the name back on the bin file
<devrethman> Is there a place I can put commands that I want executed every time gnome starts?
<devrethman> like a desktop version of .bashrc?
<zleap> what sort of commands
<devrethman> a bunch of gkrellms
<zleap> can;t you set that to auto start anyway
<devrethman> Not that I've figured out how to
<dr-nicto> Question: how do I install this ? To install OpenAL Soft, first extract it. It will automatically extract itself into the openal-soft-<version>/ directory. Using your favorite shell, go into the build/ directory, and run:
<dr-nicto> cmake ..
<lowaiko> hi all, i have a question: as i can see, we will be able to install moblin user interface in lucid, right?
<lowaiko> if yes, why cant i see any moblin-panel-browser package?
<operatorbob> xceel
<operatorbob> xcell
<IamReck> Anyone know that command that will kill all processes with the same name?  It isn't killproc, something along the lines of ps | grep <procname> | awk
<zleap> devrethman, start up applications
<cfedde> which video should I get these days? ati or nvidia?  which processor?
<Jordan_U> IamReck, pkill or killall
<zleap> system - preferences - startup applications
<zleap> if that helps
<devrethman> zleap: Perfect, thanks.
<zleap> yw
<IamReck> Thanks Jordan, there was some magic pipingfu I was looking for, but that command works much better.
<torasuku> I installed gnome-colors from the repos, but I can't change the menu icon for the menu bar, can anyone help me?
<IamReck> Jordan_U, TY, Gnight.
<zleap> don't forget you can allow multiple instances of gkrellm
<lowaiko> guys, any knowledge of missing moblin-browser in repos?
<Jordan_U> cfedde, The processor doesn't matter, It's hard to say about ati vs nvidia, nvidia's proprietary drivers are better than ati's but ati's open source drivers are much better and they have actually given specifications and developer time in support of the open source driver effort
<Jordan_U> IamReck, np
<ircleuser> Hey can anyone here help me out? Im having a really annoying problem when trying to install 7.10 ://
<ircleuser> is anyone here?
<IamReck> Yes.
<MilitantPotato> you didn't ask a specific question
<ircleuser> oh haha
<ircleuser> alright
<ircleuser> so ive installed ubuntu 7.10 on hd0
<ircleuser> and im getting the grub 21 error on stage2_5
<ircleuser> 1_5* sorry
<Jordan_U> ircleuser, Why are you trying to install 7.10 rather than 9.10?
<ircleuser> well, i have a physical 7.10 disc, as as of tonight, i dont have a blank cd big enough to write the 9 iso on it
<ircleuser> once i get one ill try it out
<torasuku> I installed gnome-colors from the repos, but I can't change the menu icon for the menu bar, can anyone help me?
<Jordan_U> ircleuser, Do you have a flash drive?
<MilitantPotato> Do you have a 1gb flash drive?
<ircleuser> but isnt a grub 21 error something with the bootloader not being able to find the disc?
<ircleuser> yea i have on
<ircleuser> e
<MilitantPotato> you can install from that, faster than a CD-Rom too.
<Jordan_U> !install | ircleuser
<ubottu> ircleuser: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sinbox> answer is no more repos for 7.10 ircleuser so you won't get anywhere with it
<ircleuser> ah i see
<ircleuser> ok
<ircleuser> ill try to put it on my flash drive, i cant believe i didnt think of that haha
<ircleuser> thanks
<MilitantPotato> ircleuser: hitting escape or F8 during post normally brings up a boot menu
<ircleuser> yea
<MilitantPotato> depending on your bios, at least
<ircleuser> ill start it from the flash drive
<MilitantPotato> What do I put in Fstab to give myself ownership of a partition and all files created in it?
<slimjimflim_> hi, i just updated to 9.10 iirc and now my mouse doesn't work can anyone help
<bj0rn2> I have setup VPN over SSH so that one machine on my home network has access to another network. however I do not understand how to expose the other network on my home network so that more than the one machine has access. if this makes sense.. anyone with routing skills that can help me?
<ircleuser> have you checked all of your drivers?
<darolu> I would appreciate if someone can take a look at this forum thread and help Noadi, I've tried but the problem seems to be there still: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1407792
<slimjimflim_> ...using a dell inspiron 6400
<brock> can anyone help me install a screenlet
<slimjimflim_> is there a certain package for the mouse i need?
<slimjimflim_> jaunty
<brock> can anyone tell me how to install a screenlet?
<klappi> do you know an application that merges the bookmarks of different browsers?
<ircleuser> slimjim what version of ubuntu did you have running before
<slimjimflim_> ircleuser: i think it was 9.04
<mcurran> anyone here know html pretty good?
<indokain> how can i sort channels by name on Xchat
<slimjimflim_> ircleuser: i'm in recovery mode on a text irc client, and don't really wanna deal with screen and lynx to figure this out
<slimjimflim_> i could sure use a fix
<ircleuser> yea i was going to say to go into recovery mode
<ircleuser> can you see any error codes?
<ircleuser> like error-110?
<slimjimflim_> ircleuser: no, just a dead mouse
<MilitantPotato> LogicalDash: array.org only has a kernel for jaunty, is installing it in karmic a bad idea?
<ircleuser> are you dual booting any other os?
<ircleuser> because if you were, try running that os
<slimjimflim_> ircleuser: ya, there's vista on here too
<ircleuser> and see if the mouse works
<slimjimflim_> yea it works on windows
<slimjimflim_> it worked before i did the upgrade
<ircleuser> alright so its most likely a driver problem on ubuntus part
<slimjimflim_> ircleuser: yea that's what i'm thinking
<slimjimflim_> i just don't know what package i need
<ircleuser> is there anyway you can get into your .cfg boot files?
<slimjimflim_> yea, idk the path tho
<Skrotniklas> I am trying to get vncviewer to work at my remote ubuntu server with gnome installed. I get the "unable to open display" and do not know what to to, do I have to install the X?
<ircleuser> im thinking its your boot.cfg
<LogicalDash> MilitantPotato, yeah, probably.
<slimjimflim_> ircleuser: ok, hold on, lemme start up screen and then i can mess w/ the shell and talk to you at the same time
<slimjimflim_> brb
<ircleuser> in your bios settings, do you have anything about usb legacy devices?
<ircleuser> alright
<MilitantPotato> LogicalDash: after some digging, it's been discontinued since karmic does everything it did.
<kermit> why whenever my system is uncreanly shut down, things stored in gconf often dissapear?
<kermit> *EVEN things not recently changed*
<nonameNN> does any one know why i cant use TAB for completing names of packages on terminal?
<kermit> nonameNN: are you sure anyone ever could?
<nonameNN> kermit: i could before i deleted every .file
<Jordan_U> nonameNN, Why did you delete every .file?
<nonameNN> just because i wanted... thats not the case... the case is i cant tab in console
<nonameNN> well i can tab but when i sudo apt-get install i dotn know... kde TAB nothing shows up
<nonameNN> or if i do sudo TAB nothing happens
<ardchoille> nonameNN: tabbing in apt-get never worked here
<ardchoille> nonameNN: I don't think apt-get can do tab completion
<nonameNN> ardchoille: it worked for me, but now i cant do any tab with sudo
<ircleuser> hey guys
<Jordan_U> nanomachine, You need to copy the files from /etc/skel/ into your home directory
<ircleuser> im in my bios trying to find my usb to boot from
<ircleuser> what would it be called?
<kermit> how do i upgrade without removing things i don't want to remove?   the update manager says it's going to remove things i want.. (i guess i could add them back later.. but why.)
<Xeon06> What kind of encryption does htpasswd use? If I want someone over ICQ to send me their password in that encrypted form so I can add them to my file, how can I do it?
<ircleuser> LS120, ZIP100, USB-FDD, USB-ZIP, or USB-HDD?
<Jordan_U> nanomachine, bash_completion is loaded in the .bashrc. Next time back up configuration files before deleting them.
<kermit> nanomachine: you can find some of the . files you started with  in /etc/skel
<Jordan_U> kermit, What does it want to remove?
<kermit> Jordan_U: transmission
<kermit> Jordan_U: i can add it back.. i'm just wanting to know how to properly maintain an ubuntu system
<Jordan_U> kermit, Can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<kermit> Jordan_U: is that all update manager is going, apt-get update ?
<ardchoille> kermit: that means there is a conflict somewhere. if it removes transmission and you add it back later, it may restore you to what you havenow
<Jordan_U> kermit, I am guessing that you have added some external repositories that are causing problems.
<kermit> Jordan_U: here's the output of apt-get update http://pastebin.com/m789ac67a
<Jordan_U> kermit, Not quite, I think it's something between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade, the important thing is that apt-get upgrade will tell you what packages can't be upgraded without removing transmission
<eut> hello
<ircleuser> alright im trying to boot ubuntu 9 from my USB but its not even looking at my usb and just giving me the grub error, anyone know where in BIOS to find my USB drive?
<eut> can anyone tell me what version of libstdc++ the libstdc++5 and 6 packages correspond to?
<ardchoille> kermit: you can pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and we can see if there are problems with it
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nonameNN> i found this about sudo TAB thing... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84548 works perfect now!! bye bye
<Jordan_U> kermit, It looks like you have some fairly serious issues right now, I'd like to echo ardchoille's request for your sources.list and also ask that you pastebin any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/.
<nonameNN> now i can TAB with sudo again!
<skullcandy> hey guys can someone give me a good tutorial on how to isntall vmware workstation in ubuntu ?
<ardchoille> Jordan_U: Thanks for catching that, I always forget sources.list.d
<GeekShadow> heya
<jrib> !vmware | skullcandy
<ubottu> skullcandy: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Jordan_U> ardchoille, np
<GeekShadow> Is ubuntu one code avaible somewhere ?
<skullcandy> thanks ubottu
<jrib> GeekShadow: the client, sure
<hassan_> HEY CAN ANY BODY HELP ME??????
<blakkheim> !caps | hassan_
<ubottu> hassan_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jrib> hassan_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<GeekShadow> jrib, there is no way to create my own server ?
<ejv> GeekShadow: https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone
<Jordan_U> GeekShadow, Only the client side unfortunately.
<GeekShadow> :(
<NoGare> Hello, I have a computer running Ubuntu 9.10. The problem is that when i botted it on today Nautilus wouldent draw the desktop. so i installed GTweak... and told it to make Nautilus draw the desktop..... but nothing happens. Anyone know what is going on or how to fix this?
<MilitantPotato> where is rc.local in karmic?
<blakkheim> MilitantPotato: /etc
<xfact> Hello
<GeekShadow> is there really alternatative for dropbox/ubuntu one with an open source server ?
<hassan_> i want to install windows 7 or windows vista ...right now m using ubuntu...
<hassan_> i cant install 7 or vista?
<h3nU> hey. does anyone know how to disable the laptops own speakers? i get this weird click sound every time i play any music with my headphones on -.-
<jrib> GeekShadow: ftp, sftp?
<blakkheim> GeekShadow: you could setup an ftp/apache/ssh server and use that
<blakkheim> h3nU: check in alsamixer
<hassan_> ??????/
<jiohdi> hassan_: its a lot easier to install windows 7 and vista first than ubuntu... doing it the other way round is very difficult
<GeekShadow> and how can I have a client like ubuntu one that sync when there is a new file ?
<jiohdi> if you want to keep both
<blakkheim> GeekShadow: rsync
<GeekShadow> ok thanks I will look at it :)
<h3nU> blakkheim, everything in alsamixer is off except the ones that effect what im hearing from my headphones
<eut> MilitantPotato, /etc/rc.local
<hassan_> tell me what i have to do now..m not happy with ubuntu..
<blakkheim> hassan_: this is an ubuntu support channel, installing windows isn't what we help with
<ardchoille> hassan_: I think you need to be in #windows
<xfact> hassan_, I think this is not really a Ubuntu related question.. you should ask expert of Windows, but unfortunately Windows doesn't has any free IRC channel with thousands of experts :(
<Quad> http://www.sexyemilie.com/?id=2049953
<mneptok> s/#windows/##windows/
<hassan_> ooooooooo man
<hassan_> thnx
<hassan_> but cant u help me?
<mneptok> hassan_: ask in ##windows
<jrib> hassan_: this isn't the right place.  Type: /join ##windows
<xfact> hassan_, Yea you can join there for help, but those are not affiliated to Windows/Microsoft.
<Lee_Ubun> When I play a bonusround from www.gametrailers.com my CPU Shoots to 100%, Why?
<blakkheim> Lee_Ubun: it's probably flash-based
<heathernicole> ×.× I got Ubuntu 9.10 today on my dell inspiron laptop, I'm dual booting it with Windows vista. Vista can find my wireles internet just fine, but when I log onto Ubuntu, it won't recognize it.
<mneptok> xfact: and this channel is not associated with Canonical ;)
<hassan_>  /join##windows
<blakkheim> heathernicole: what wifi card is it?
<Lee_Ubun> blakkheim: Is there any way to change it?
<blakkheim> Lee_Ubun: change what?
<heathernicole> ×.× No idea :Ð
<arleslie> hassan_: you need to have a space between /join and ##windows.
<psycho_oreos> heathernicole, pastebin your lspci -nnk output
<hassan_> where i have to right dis?
<Lee_Ubun> blakkheim: Yea your right, that sux
<xfact> mneptok, Really, you gotta be kidding...impossible this channel is associated with Ubuntu directly!
<heathernicole> x.xwhat?
<heathernicole> what*
<JonathanEllis> I am trying to extract audio from a dvd using VLC. I cant seem to get a playable file. Can anyone help please?
<psycho_oreos> heathernicole, open up terminal, type in "lspci -nnk", copy and paste the output into a website called pastebin.com
<Lee_Ubun> blakkheim: So if my CPU was higher then it will probably play smoother?
<xfact> hassan_, Write  /join <space> ##Windows
<blakkheim> Lee_Ubun: yes
<ardchoille> xfact: the official ubuntu channels are managed by the ubuntu IRC council, which is an elected body, iirc
<heathernicole> psychò_óreos: I'd have to restart my comp, and get on ubuntu, which means I have to quit from here, which means i lost help
<mneptok> xfact: this channel is associated with the Ubuntu project. this channek has no association with the for-profit company associated with the project.
<psycho_oreos> heathernicole, you don't have network cable handy?
<heathernicole> nope
<JonathanEllis> heathernicole: Can you borrow another computer like a laptop so you can talk on one while fixing the other?
<psycho_oreos> heathernicole, that could make the whole process quite difficult fyi
<arleslie> heathernicole: do you know what wireless card your laptop uses?
<heathernicole> arleslie: no I don't.
<xfact> mneptok, anyway I just wanted to say this channel has relation with Ubuntu (non-profit, obviously cause it's open source) but I do not think # windows has any relation with Bill gates
<gyrfalcon> Could someone inturpret this bootchart?  http://i.imgur.com/mMnFn.png   <--doesn't 9.10 get rid of usplash?
<JonathanEllis> heathernicole: Or can you use a webconnected phone to chat on?
<arleslie> heathernicole: ok, well then how about the model # or serial #.
<Lee_Ubun> With a 10yr old computer is it a problem to install the latest distro of ubuntu?
<blakkheim> Lee_Ubun: might be slow, but it should work
<Amqui> join #vlc-fr
<ejv> Lee_Ubun: try xubuntu, xfce has a lighter footprint than gnome
<heathernicole> arleslie: I'm using the new Dell Inspiron laptop and my wireless card is built in
<sinbox> Lee_Ubun, go for a minimal install and use lxde
<psycho_oreos> heathernicole, would there happen to be FCC ID: XXXXXXXX label printed anywhere on the device itself?
<Lee_Ubun> sinbox: whats lxde?
<JonathanEllis> Lee_Ubun: It might or might not work. I have two 7 year old Dell machines and the latest version of ubuntu wont run on them. Try running the livecd and if that works then chances are the full install will too. My computers will only run Ubuntu 8.04
<gyrfalcon> jonathanellis, models?
<Jordan_U> gyrfalcon, No, 9.04 uses xsplash for most of the boot process but still needs usplash, 10.04 will replace both usplash and xsplash with plymouth
<heathernicole> Lemme look
<cmpsalvestrini> I may be lucky, Ubuntu 9.04 runs on a Pentium 3
<Jordan_U> gyrfalcon, s/9.04/9.10/
<JonathanEllis> heathernicole: You can open up the back of the laptop and find the wifi card
<gyrfalcon> Jordan_U, do you have an idea why my boot keeps hanging up from that image?
<JonathanEllis> gyrfalcon: Dell Latitude C610 and Dell Dimension 2400. Neither will run Karmic
<xfact> JonathanEllis, Can they run Xubuntu latest version?
<Amqui> good evening
<sinbox> Light X Destop Environment Lee_Ubun have a read of this guide: http://wiki.dennyhalim.com/ubuntu-minimal-desktop
<heathernicole> T_T
<Lee_Ubun> JonathanEllis: Do you have frame issues on certain websites with the older machines?
<JonathanEllis> The Dimension wont run karmic at all. The Latitude runs it badly
<Amqui> audio doesn't work anymore on VLC with mms flux, somebody has an idea why %
<oso3000> i installed apache2 and php5 at home... what do i have to configure, in order to access the server from the internet?
<Amqui> ?
<heathernicole> Could I get one person helping me in pvt? T_T
<Gnosiz> Hmm... kinda dumb question; does anyone know where to get really nice, neat and slick themes for Ubuntu
<JonathanEllis> They both work on HArdy Heron
<blakkheim> !pm | heathernicole
<ubottu> heathernicole: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<heathernicole> Gnosiz: youtube Compiz
<Gnosiz> Something glossy works.
<sinbox> but I run the LTS version Lee_Ubun 8.04 not 9.10, they work fine
<Jordan_U> gyrfalcon, Just so you know, your UUID is just a random number, no need to blur it out.
<cmpsalvestrini> I think art.gnome.org has themes Gnosiz
<mattwoodyard> join #lift
<Gnosiz> Thanks..
<gyrfalcon> Jordan_U, I guess I'm just a bit paranoid. :P
<oso3000> i installed apache2 and php5 at home... what do i have to configure, in order to access my home server from the internet ?
<Gnosiz> Sorry, do GNOME themes work with Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> gyrfalcon: nothing wrong with being careful :)
<Jordan_U> gyrfalcon, No problem with that :)
<Gnosiz> I'm BRAND new.
<JonathanEllis> Lee_Ubun: Dont know what you mean about frame issues on "certain" websites
<Lee_Ubun> JonathanEllis: If your watching a video?
<heathernicole> ×.×
<JonathanEllis> Gnosiz: Yes Gnome themes should work with Ubuntu. Ubuntu uses the Gnome Desktop. Kubuntu is the version with the KDE Desktop
<Jordan_U> gyrfalcon, It does seem that usplash is using much more CPU than it should, can you try bootchart but remove the "splash" from the kernel parameters in grub? ( press "e" at the grub menu to edit the entry then ctrl+x to execute it )
<JonathanEllis> Lee_Ubun: Youtube can be a bit jumpy as the machines don't keep up well
<gyrfalcon> Jordan_U, so I do a splash=0 or something like that?
<bithash> hey guys, I am trying to dual boot ubuntu 9.10 with freebsd
<JonathanEllis> The problem my Dimension has is the graphics will not work with anything newer than Ubuntu 8.04 so that's where I stay
<Jordan_U> gyrfalcon, No, just remove the word splash entirely
<bithash> ubuntu setup like a breeze and i was able to install freebsd with the don't touch the mbr option during install
<Lee_Ubun> JonathanEllis: I experience unexpected logouts sometimes on this machine, it started to happen when I installed 9.10 it didn't do it for 9.04
<Gnosiz> Does anyone use a 'dock' similar to that of Mac in Ubuntu?
<bithash> however i do not get a grub prompt to choose freebsd if I need to
<Amqui> audio doesn't work anymore on VLC with mms flux, somebody has an idea why, the video still works normally ?
<Lee_Ubun> JonathanEllis: Maybe I should downgrade
<bithash> can someone help me on what I should modify?
<oso3000> i installed apache2 and php5 at home... what do i have to configure, in order to access my home server from the internet  ?
<outleradam> so I've got a web server running on my computer and I want to link to a file at another part of the computer, how would I identify the file to the user?
<Jordan_U> Lee_Ubun, Do they happen when you are using the computer or when it's idle?
<outleradam> how can you link to a file?
<oso3000> outleradam, you can't
<naerey> http://www.notionink.in/images/feature/adamimg.png   << what OS would this be?
<Craig_Dem> Gnosiz: I use avant-window-navigator, I like that as a dock.
<oso3000> outleradam, you have to copy the file to the publish folder of your server
<JonathanEllis> Lee_Ubun: I NEVER upgrade. I always do a clean install to a fresh partition, leaving the old working OS intact on its own partition. Then if the new install is broken I just have to select the old one in Grub when the computer boots
<outleradam> oso: is there a way to have a secure login, like SSH or SFTP?
<oso3000> outleradam, but that's a different issue... i thought you meant a webserver
<julio> hi there yall
<Lee_Ubun> Jordan_U: It seems to happen when i'm on websites
<julio> could someone lend a hand on setting up a vpn?
<outleradam> yeah, I've got an apache server feeding RSS's to my network, now I need to have a link of some sort so that the files can be accessed.
<wilhart_> heya i'm getting "An error occured while accessing '320GB' the system responded: org.freedesktop.Hal:Device.Volume.PermissionDenied: Refusing to mount device /dev/sdb1 for uid=1000
<Lee_Ubun> Jordan_U: Never when its idle
<JonathanEllis> I would be grateful for help with VLC. I am trying to extract audio from a DVD and having problems. Cant generate a playable file. I have tried various settings and formats. Dont want to flood the channel with all the details
<Lee_Ubun> JonathanEllis: Do you use KarmicKola on a new PC
<ibboT> can someone point me to some documentation on how to install lucid on a separate partition and making it a boot option in my current grub?
<outleradam> oso: any way to get the file link from the web server to the other computer?
<Craig_Dem> JonathanEllis: Look at handbrake
<oso3000> JonathanEllis, vlc is not a dvd ripper
<Craig_Dem> An excellent converter of media files.
<oso3000> outleradam, you have to publish the file in the webserver
<JonathanEllis> Lee_Ubun: No cos I dont have a new PC
<Lee_Ubun> Oh
<gyrfalcon> Jordan_U, when I get rid of splash and quite it boots perfectly in less than a minute... should I open a bug report on usplash or something?
<outleradam> oso: you said that's different.  Can't I somehow put a SSH or SFTP link in there?
<oso3000> outleradam, i think it would be best for you to use a file sharing service
<JonathanEllis> Craig_Dem: I was using the transcode options in the Stream/Save bit of VLC. Guess I will try handbrake then
<wilhart_> anyone?
<Jordan_U> gyrfalcon, Yes, but to be honest unless it's an easy fix it will probably never be fixed, since usplash is being replaced in 10.04.
<klappi> wish me like im updating my broken laptop vom 9.04 to 9.10 ^^
<Gnosiz> Does anybody know when a new version of Ubuntu will be out?
<jrib> Gnosiz: april
<arleslie> wilhart_: Whats the file system on that disk?
<Gnosiz> Will it be completely different?
<JonathanEllis> Gnosiz: They are released twice a year in April and October
<jrib> Gnosiz: no, not completely different...
<outleradam> oso: this is a final step to basically publish the fact that the file is available.  I would like to find ANY way to put in a link to the file, like anything at all.
<klappi> s/like/luck
<Gnosiz> Why do they release them so frequently?
<jrib> Gnosiz: new software
<wilhart_> arleslie: mmmm ntfs
<JonathanEllis> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Lee_Ubun> Any real disadvantages with using an older version like 8.01
<gyrfalcon> Jordan_U, seems like they're racing towards bleeding edge/unstability... I've had more issues just installing 9.10 than I have with any other release.
<Lee_Ubun> 8.04
<jrib> Lee_Ubun: well 8.01 doesn't exist, so that's a disadvantage
<arleslie> !ntfs : wilhart_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<klappi> Lee_Ubun: 8.04 is lts so its fine
<arleslie> !ntfs: wilhart_
<corey> is it save to remove /usr/share/doc?
<jrib> Lee_Ubun: you should either use latest stable release or latest LTS release
<Jordan_U> gyrfalcon, 10.04 should be more stable since it's an LTS release
<corey> safe*
<JonathanEllis> Lee_Ubun: Some newer software is not on 8.04 but it works fine.
<PsychoMari0> is it possible to assign a virtual network device, like eth0:1 and ip address to a chroot environment?
<arleslie> !ntfs | wilhart_
<ubottu> wilhart_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Gnosiz> I like some of the themes one here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nice-themes-for-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-users.html - but the Icons in the Ubuntu Software Centre look rubbish.
<Gnosiz> Which is a real turn-off.
<blakkheim> !ot | Gnosiz
<ubottu> Gnosiz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
#ubuntu 2010-02-16
<Lee_Ubun> i'm going to download and install 8.04 i'll be back
<corey> is it safe to remove /usr/share/doc?
<Gnosiz> Oh, thanks!
<jrib> corey: why do you want to?  Those files are part of packages and actually contain useful information
<corey> jrib, my disk is only 4gb and it's taking up a large portion of my usable space.
<wilhart_> ubottu: that doesnt help me abit
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> hrm, why won't playdeb.net work...
<jleeperry> Is it possible for Win XP to read files on my 'buntu half of my computer?
<PsychoMari0> can i route all traffic from a chroot environment through a virtual interface?
<jrib> !ext3 | jleeperry
<ubottu> jleeperry: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<PsychoMari0> jleeperry: if you install ext4 drivers
<jleeperry> Um...wait, okay, what?
<BluesKaj> jrib, only if your ubuntu partition is ext2 or lower
<rhodan> Is there a way to know how much progress my distribution upgrade made? In percent or estimated time?
<jleeperry> Install ext3 or ext4 drivers?
<naerey> http://www.notionink.in/images/feature/adamimg.png not ubuntu? :/
<rww> fs-driver hasn't worked with Ubuntu's default blocksize in a while, iirc.
<mcurran> Anyone ever get a TRAP 0000006 error when trying to chainload windows xp with grub?
<jrib> BluesKaj: ext3 works. And while I haven't tried using with ext4, I don't see why it wouldn't
<jleeperry> And install the drivers on the win  side or the ubuntu side?
<PsychoMari0> jleeperry:  whichever format your partition is in
<JonathanEllis> Craig_Dem: Unfortunately handbrake is not available on Hardy
<jrib> BluesKaj: basically, ext2, ext3, and ext4 should all be mountable as ext2 afaik
<cwheeler> can I replace the real time ubuntu studio kernel with an ubuntu kernel without causing problmes?
<S1n1ster> hey
<PsychoMari0> jleeperry: in windows install the driver corresponding to your filesystem on the ubuntu partition
<cwheeler> I suspect a problem handling interrupts
<ChrisTX> naerey, that is windows + rainmeter
<ChrisTX> http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/
<naerey> O_O windows can be pretty? gawd
<julio> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<naerey> ChrisTX: thanks
<perryarmstrong> hey i got firefox 3.7 and firebug is not compatible with it..is there any alternative
<jleeperry> Umm, okay.
 * xfact totally confused 
<BluesKaj> jrib, well, tell me the secret cause I havent been able to get ntfs to read ext3 or 4 f
<PsychoMari0> is it possible to assign a virtual network device to a chroot?
<jrib> BluesKaj: no secret, nothing special to be done.  (I've only done it with ext3 myself)
<jrib> BluesKaj: http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html#acc_ext3
<gyrfalcon> anything like rainmeter for linux window managers?
<S1n1ster> yo im new to ubuntu. someone know how to transfer music+ from windows?
<jrib> gyrfalcon: rainmeter?
<epcom> oi
<Craig_Dem> Conky
<sinbox> gyrfalcon, conky or gkrellm
<outleradam> so there's no way at all to have a hyperlink which directs the computer to SFTP into another computer, or to SSH in?
<wilhart_> when i open my mplayer i get with HIGH VOLUME static sound
<naerey> jrib: http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/
<rhodan> S1n1ster: No, you can only use Music++, Music# with mono and jMusic.
<gyrfalcon> jrib, the link that was posted a bit ago"<ChrisTX> http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/"
<Craig_Dem> Conky is a phenomenal application.
<perryarmstrong> hey i got firefox 3.7 and firebug is not compatible with it..is there any alternative?
<iAmerikan> rainmeter is what crashed my windows 7, and made me install ubuntu.
<PsychoMari0> outleradam not without a specific program installed on the client
<JonathanEllis> S1n1ster: Do you still have your windows partition? If so you can open it with the file manager and access any files in there
<naerey> iAmerikan :D
<outleradam> PsychoMari0: is there a package available?
<epcom> fuckyu
<rhodan> perryarmstrong: Just override the version check.
<lowaiko> can i run Ubuntu Moblin Remix on my desktop? is it possible?
<rhodan> lowaiko: No problem with that.
<perryarmstrong> rhodan; in the sense
<PsychoMari0> outleradam: under linux im not sure, but i know in windows you can install winscp and then scp:// links are opened with it
<outleradam> hrm.
<BluesKaj> jrib, I'll check it out , but i'm not expecting much
<lowaiko> rhodan: so its just ubuntu with moblin user interface, not moblin with ubuntu packages
<jrib> BluesKaj: ok
<rhodan> lowaiko: >eah, perfectly possible.
<Trek> is anyone here familiar with configuring openafs?
<lowaiko> rhodan: thanks a lot!
<perryarmstrong> rhodan; i didnt get you
<direpenguin> hello everyone
<rhodan> perryarmstrong: extensions.checkCompatibility=false
<BluesKaj> jrib, fortunately I spend most of my computer time on linux so ntfs access is more important.
<zach> slimjim are you here? sorry i had to get dinner
<Trek> !hi | direpenguin
<ubottu> direpenguin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<perryarmstrong> rhodan; so where do i have to run it
<Trek> is anyone here familiar with configuring openafs?
<rhodan> perryarmstrong: about:config...
<PsychoMari0> Trek: have you tried the openafs channel?
<wilhart_> can i have a key to NO_PUBKEY 1DABDBB4CEC06767
<Trek> there's an openafs channel?
<Richturd> Is there a channel where I can get help with installing OS's?
<PsychoMari0> Trek: yeah, on this serve
<rhodan> #openafs
<Guest38459> richturd, whats the problem?
<PsychoMari0> Richturd: depends what OSs
<Trek> PsychoMari0, rhodan, i'm already there, thanks.
<rhodan> Richturd: ##windows, #gentoo, #fedora, #archlinux
<direpenguin> question, can i creat partitions when i install linux
<Richturd> I cannot seem to be able to install windows 7 on my computer
<direpenguin> cause last time when i tired to just install linux on my main HDD area my computer crashed
<rhodan> Richturd: then ##windows is for you.
<Richturd> No one in ##windows
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: error message?
<Trek> Richturd, PM me, i've got another destination for ya
<Trek> Richturd, PM me, i've got another destination for ya if you need Windows help
<direpenguin> yea, i got some error msg saying the disk or DVD was bad
<direpenguin> then my computer crashed
<rhodan> Richturd: You best be joking.
<rhodan> Over 300 users.
<direpenguin> im reinstalling windows temporarily right now
<ChrisTX> 360 people tbh
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: have you run the disk check thingummy when you start the cd ?
<Trek> rhodan, if Richturd needs specific help, I'm a member of a Windows-mainly support IRC server...
<Richturd> Trek, mind if I message you privately?
<Trek> Richturd, go ahead
<JULinuxUser> Can someone please tell me how to edit the new Grub 2 in Ubuntu 9.10 so that Windows XP boots first?
<direpenguin> no? i dont know what your talking about, all i did after i put the ISO on a disk was restart my computer and booted from the disk
<jrib> !grub2 | JULinuxUser
<ubottu> JULinuxUser: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<perryarmstrong> rhodan; but there's no such option i searched....and my firefox is crashing frequesntly
<perryarmstrong> *frequesntly
<perryarmstrong> *frequently
<rhodan> perryarmstrong: Then stop using unstable software.
<Skrotniklas> Can someone help me connect to my server with vncviewer? I have isntaller sthe server and it seems to work but I cannot connect from my windows client
<rhodan> Skrotniklas: Sure, query me your IP.
<PsychoMari0> durepenguin: when you booted the disk, did it show the ubuntu logo, and ask for a language?
<perryarmstrong> rhodan; kk
<direpenguin> yes
<shoot^> Hey folks. I've just installed Ubuntu Server on my VPS, and created a new user. However, whenever I SSH in, the prompt displays '$' (rather than the actual hostname), and pressing "up", "down", "home", "tab" etc. do not behave normally, printing strings of symbols (eg. ^[[A) ...suggestions?
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: there should have been options like; try ubuntu, install ubuntu, check disk?
<direpenguin> i got all of that, but when i was installing, when it got to 29% it it said i had a bad DVD/CD then it shut down, then my computer had nothing on it, no OS or anything
<Skrotniklas> rhodan: 91.205.63.194
<wilhart_> where can i get xbmc for lucid
<Guest38459> does anyone know of any mac software that creates a bootable USB drive? Im on my brothers macbook right now because my PC is toast and im tring to get ubuntu 9.10 on it
<direpenguin> i didnt see a check disk
<direpenguin> when windows is done isntalling il try again
<direpenguin> right now im on my laptop
<rhodan> Skrotniklas: NAT?
<direpenguin> but can i creat a partition while in linux so i can have both linux and windows
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: you mean dual boot?
<direpenguin> yea
<Skrotniklas> rhodan: How do I check NAT, sorry my skills are a bit limited
<jeeves_Moss> how can I find and mount a NTFS partition that's built on a RAID1 stripe set?
<rhodan> Skrotniklas: The port is 5901, as revealed by nmap.
<rhodan> Skrotniklas: 91.205.63.194:5901
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: if you install ubuntu after windows, it automatically wants to partition and set up grub for dualboot
<direpenguin> the automatic thing is install side by side
<direpenguin> is that the same thing?
<perryarmstrong> rhodan; i removed firefox-3.7 and installed 3.6...but i am not getting the updated firefox...instead the 3.0 is opening
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: yeah that;s dual boot
<JonathanEllis> direpenguin: yes
<direpenguin> cant i set a way for it to have as much space as i want it to?
<Skrotniklas> rhodan: THANK YOU! Works great!
<rhodan> Wow, I'm exhausted.
<direpenguin> or would it just share it with vista
<direpenguin> like if vista has 100GB left unbuntu has 100GB
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: there is a colourful bar when you get to the partitioning part of the installer, there is also a slider on that bar, you can move it around and share the disk space as you wish
<direpenguin> ah, but thats when i click "install side by side"?
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: are you talking about when you boot off the livecd; or when you run the program inside windows?
<direpenguin> boot from the CD
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: right, thought so, the defaulting radio button is to install them dual boot, i cant remember the exact wording, but it is something like isntall side by side yes. that is the option it seems you want to choose
<direpenguin> alright
<direpenguin> i didnt even know i could install it while running windows at the same time
<direpenguin> anywaym, whats a good progra i should use to burn so i can be assured nothing goes wrong like last time
<direpenguin> last time i used imgburn
<direpenguin> at 1x speed
<visik7> hi
<visik7> anyone got the "Scan Button" works on linux ?
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: ive only ever used Roxio, after that i used brasero becuase i didnt have windows left
<direpenguin> and roxio isnt free is it?
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: no
<direpenguin> is there a free trial
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: possibly, it came preinstalled on my computer so i dont know
<AlphaOne> yaaay
<AlphaOne> I got my wireless card working
<Guest_1549>   AlphaOne want a medal?
<AlphaOne> yes I do!
<AlphaOne> I spent all day on it
<AlphaOne> today is my first day of Linux
<AlphaOne> question, I got an old laptop too.  500mhz, 64mb ram. Windows 98 era.  what version of linux will make this fast?
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: actually, i was wrong, i used isorecorder as well once, that worked well enough
<EricBlade> alphaone: "fast" according to whom?
<AlphaOne> faster
<PsychoMari0> AplhaOne: Gentoo or Xubuntu would make it run acceptably
<EricBlade> alphaone: avoid X11, imo
<AlphaOne> what about Damn Small Linux?
<devrethman> Did you just suggest that somebody run Gentoo on a 500mhz computer?
<syn-ack> AlphaOne: DSL is good from a liveCD but honestly I wouldnt install it
<EricBlade> i actually have a DSL install on a 166Mhz pentium with 48mb ram .. it runs alright, as long as you stay out of X
<syn-ack> devrethman: why not?
<AlphaOne> syn-ack how come?
<PsychoMari0> AlphaOne: C**p hardware detection. Look at Puppy linux, that worked on an old laptop of mine
<direpenguin> what will the disk check do
<devrethman> syn-ack: Because updates take a month and a half...
<EricBlade> i did upgrade it very painstakingly to whatever was current in the unstable debian tree as of about 6 months ago when i built it
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: tell you if the disk has an error on it, if it does it might not install properly
<direpenguin> oh ok
<syn-ack> devrethman: dude, listen, I ran Gentoo on my Blueberry G3 333 with 98 megs of RAM and while it did take a while, I think it was more than worth it
<direpenguin> is iso recorder easy to use
<syn-ack> direpenguin: yes, as long as you read the manual
<EricBlade> question re: ubuntu.  i have ubuntu on a netbook (eee) .. and i'd like to see if i can get it to automount a swapfile on a memory card when it's inserted .. anyone know how i'd look into setting that up? like some kind of a script to run on media insert
<direpenguin> oh kk
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: i think so, just choose the iso, choose the drive and burn
<devrethman> syn-ack: If you say so...
<direpenguin> alright
<wilhart_> i'm hearing static really loud wheni open mplayer
<EricBlade> turn the volume down
<jrib> EricBlade: google "writing udev rules" I guess
<wilhart_> what could it be.
<EricBlade> ty jrib
<PsychoMari0> willhart_:the audio drivers might not be working with your card correctly
<EricBlade> jrib: looks great, i never would've guessed how to search for that one
<JonathanEllis> Im trying to extract audio from a dvd using VLC. It doesnt matter what transcode options I select, I dont get a playable file. Can anyone help please? I have also tried AcidRip, OGMRip, dvd::Rip, and Thoggen but none of them have an option to rip the audio without the video
<loco> hey
<loco> any1 know anything about unbuntu
<loco> asterisk
<JonathanEllis> I cant use handbrake as its not available for hardy
<loco> any1 know asterisk
<JonathanEllis> !ask | loco
<ubottu> loco: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PsychoMari0> JonathanEllis: They are all dvd ripping programs, do you want the audio track from a dvd; or music which has been burnt to dvd?
<loco> no asterisks peolpe
<JonathanEllis> PsychoMari0: I want a short section of audio from a DVD
<JonathanEllis> PsychoMari0: I have extracted audio from a DVD using VLC before and it worked fine so I dont know why its not working now
<PsychoMari0> JonathanEllis: Look at k9copy, its what i use to 'back up' my dvds. i think you can disable the video ripping and just get the audio
<direpenguin> man windows takes forever to isntall, i can wait to get linux running on it
<hipitihop> I have installed the Festival TTS package via synaptic, and although I can get to the festival prompt, any attempt at output gives error "Linux: can't open /dev/dsp"
<wilhart_> ok getting more static closing programs etc
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: what version you installnig?
<BluesKaj> JonathanEllis, investigate ffmpeg, i think it can extract audio  from a dvd or video file with a relatively simple command in the terminal
<direpenguin> of unbuntu?
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: windows
<direpenguin> oh vista
<JonathanEllis> BluesKaj: Thanks
<PsychoMari0> BluesKaj: i didnt think ffmpeg, terminal and simple went together
<JonathanEllis> PsychoMari0: Thanks
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: prepare for a long night :P
<direpenguin> its almost done
<BluesKaj> PsychoMari0, well if you rely strictly o guis , then you're restricting your options a lot
 * syn-ack deletes over 4 gigs of email and Evolution is having a field day with it
<PsychoMari0> BluesKaj: I use mostly Terminal stuff, except for ripping my DVDs, that is the only thing i reliably find easier with k9copy
<kavurt> I bought a new toshiba i3 laptop. it doesn't show anything when I boot ubuntu cd. I just hear the booting music. is there anything can be done? or the only way, returning the laptop to the store?
<direpenguin> does unbuntu need virus software
<Jordan_U> !virus | direpenguin
<ubottu> direpenguin: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<julio> guys, does anyone know of something like the admin board that windows servers pop when you log in?
<BluesKaj> PsychoMari0, well to each his own  :)
<julio> but for ubuntu?
<karin> hej, im new
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: its a good idea, but not as important as on windows, you dont want to go passing anything on
<direpenguin> man thats alot to read lol
<karin> i just installed xubuntu
<nerdy_kid> i have a dead win disk to fix, is the disk imageing/recovery as easy as this page says it is?  http://www.hanckmann.net/?q=node/19
<karin> and have problems after the upgrade with mozilla
<PsychoMari0> karin: tried rebooting?
<karin> nothing happened
<karin> it says bus error on terminal
<capron> why are route commad  take time too show the last wlan gatway
<hipitihop> I'm trying to use Festival TTS and it complains not being able to open /dev/dsp what is the normal ubuntu dev for the audio ?
<PsychoMari0> hipitihop: is it permissions problem?
<nerdy_kid> can i use dd to image and restore an HD?
<PsychoMari0> nerdy_kid: yes
<direpenguin> will i be able to do cool stuff in linux like in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w if i only got like 800MB of RAM and a nvidia geforece6150LE graphics card
<capron> nerdy_kid,  It helps alot if the disk have the same size
<PsychoMari0> direpenguin: theoretically yes, but it will murder your performance
<jalmeida> hi. I like ubuntu very much
<nerdy_kid> capron or....
<jalmeida> but I need to use windows in my work
<jalmeida> =(
<nerdy_kid> capron i need to replace an HD and i am not going to go through the emotional pain of reinstalling Windows
<hipitihop> PsychoMari0, no idea .. I'm just in the festival prompt and it says "Linux: can't open /dev/dsp"
<PsychoMari0> hipithop: what happens if you run the same command with 'sudo'?
<nerdy_kid> hipitihop should try espeak i personaly like it better the festival
<capron> nerdy_kid,  yes it is a good thing too use dd
<hipitihop> PsychoMari0, just tried via sudo and same result.
<hipitihop> nerdy_kid, rpos n cons ?
<nerdy_kid> capron ok, but the disks will be different sizes, how much of an effect would that have?
<hipitihop> nerdy_kid, sorry, keyboard mind of it's own...let try again... why do you think so ?
<capron> nerdy_kid,  Then the new disk will only use size of dd image
<nerdy_kid> hipitihop festival had a habit of cutting the ends of the sentences i gave it off, it struck me as very buggy.  espeak in my experance is very stable, and i prefer the voice to festivals.
<capron> nerdy_kid,  but you can fix that later using other tools
<wilhart_> probably have to install backport alsa?
<nerdy_kid> hipitihop the only issue ive ever had with espeak was an issue that was pulseaudio related, but they fixed it in karmic :D
<hipitihop> nerdy_kid, ok thanks
<nerdy_kid> capron thanks a ton mate, just what a wanted to hear! youve saved my day :D
<bharat_> hi hmmm i have a Dell studio 1555(x64) just installed Ubuntu 9.10. its superb
<bharat_> but there are a few issues
<titan_ark> hey, i tried adding the ppa for the latest OOo 3.2 and i am getting errors while doing the update, any idea how i can set it right?
<bharat_> the brightness  keys dont work
<hipitihop> nerdy_kid, so how do I get a reasonable human sounding configuration in espeak, it certainyl doe snot sound anything like the festival online demos
<bharat_> has anyone faced the same problem
<jimc> ok. hi.
<jimc> I need to be the billionth customer to have trouble with samba.
<nerdy_kid> hipitihop no, it does sound different then most others, but in my opinion once you get used to the 'accent' (which doesnt take very long) its nicer sounding then festival.
<bharat_> any help out there!
<jimc> I have two ubuntu boxes running. I am trying to set up to use both of them with my windows network.
<jimc> I have swat running.
<jimc> I have done the smbpasswd thang.
<nerdy_kid> bharat do the keys work in BIOS?
<PsychoMari0> jimc: what is the problem exactly?
<bharat_> yup! just
<bharat_> works only wen i boot it and lasts a few seconds after login
<nerdy_kid> bharat hmm, ill try to dig something up for you
<jimc> The present problem is that box A ("Silver") sees box B ("tarnish"), but cannot open any shares.
<titan_ark> hey, i tried adding the ppa for the latest OOo 3.2 and i am getting errors while doing the update, any idea how i can set it right?
<bharat_> and also, the eject button doesnt work
<PsychoMari0> jimc: any error messages?
<Pianoman13> how do I install ACDSee photo software in Ubuntu 9.10, i tried it but always get an error during install
<semitones> titan_ark: could you start by postbining the errors?
<thechris> Does anyone know the current way to start gnome or *dm from the command line?
<naerey> Pianoman13: O_o why ACDSee?
<thechris> Or where such a setting is located?
<Jordan_U> !boot | thechris
<ubottu> thechris: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Pianoman13> because i have 35,000 photos to work with
<PsychoMari0> thechris: startx
<jimc> Tarnish, on the other hand, sees only the workgroup ("ozco") but nothing is there when I open it.
<Pianoman13> and fspot crashes when i try to import them
<nerdy_kid> bharat have a dell?
<Pianoman13> i already logged a bug for f-spot
<thechris> PsychoMari0: what is gnome called, or will it just load without an xinitrc?
<bharat_> yup its a dell 1555
<PsychoMari0> thechris: gnome-session
<bharat_> 64bit
<jimc> Silver says "unable to open location: failed to retrieve shares list from server"
<Pianoman13> i have been looking for a sturdy photo management software in Linux but have not found any yet
<nerdy_kid> bharat check this out, i have to go so cant help you anymore sry.  good luck!  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/392812
<bharat_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313390&highlight=brightness   i tried that but no luck
<bharat_> nerdy thnx
<nerdy_kid> bharat sure thing :) good luck!
<titan_ark> semitones, i get a few ignores for the OOo and then a 404 error. I removed the ppa from the software sources list but even now i get a few Ign for Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Translation-en_US and similar
<BluesKaj> Pianoman13, digikam ?
<thechris> PsychoMari0: hmm, that just seems to load the gnome background and an X for a cursor
<elementalbrand> hi, im having these troubles error: ‘WSAESOCKTNOSUPPORT’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<titan_ark> semitones, http://paste.ubuntu.com/377257/
<semitones> titan_ark: huh, I don't know why it would do Ign
<Pianoman13> digikam is not really a photo management software, it is closer to Photoshop of something like that
<titan_ark> semitones, even I cant figure that out
<jimc> Okay, I'll try again.
<semitones> titan_ark: you're trying to install the latest OO.o?
<Pianoman13> i need something in linux that will permit me to import my 35,000 picture database and re-organize it for Ubuntu 9.10 usage
<jimc> samba: unable to mount location: failed to retrieve share list from server
<PsychoMari0> Pianoman13:: what do you mean by reorganise?
<Pianoman13> i have been stuck with this problem since i started with ubuntu 3 weeks ago
<titan_ark> semitones, well i was, i found a link that said to add the ppa and try but it dint work. and those 404 errors came up which i could clear out after removing the OOo ppa.
<Pianoman13> the ACDSee software catalogues the photos
<titan_ark> semitones, would you know how to install the latest OOo via terminal so that I can get updates
<Pianoman13> there is nothing like this in linux that i have found so far
<ChrisTX> elementalbrand, somewhere you code got a lack of #ifdefs
<titan_ark> i dont want to DL the .tar and install
<Garlique> I am having a very simple problem with bash is there anyone here knowledgeable in basic bash
<ChrisTX> WSASOCKETNOSUPPORT is a windows error code lol
<Pianoman13> so i can only look at individual photos but not at groups
<jmspeex> I'm considering buying a new laptop with the latest Arrandale integrated graphics. Anyone knows whether that's supported under Karmic?
<semitones> titan_ark: I wouldn't want to install from source either -- but I haven't tried getting the latest one, only the one in the standard repos
<blakkheim> jmspeex: it's not
<PsychoMari0> pianoman13: i imagine with that many photos most things would crash, except command line things, but then you cant view them
<jmspeex> blakkheim: how about Lucid?
<semitones> titan_ark: any particular reason why you want the lastest one?
<Pianoman13> i would like to try using wine
<blakkheim> jmspeex: depends on what kernel lucid uses
<Jordan_U> Pianoman13, Have you tried gthumb?
<Pianoman13> but i get install error
<Jordan_U> Pianoman13, Or picasa?
<jmspeex> blakkheim: it's "only" a kernel issue or there's X issues as well?
<Garlique> syntax error near unexpected token `else'
<Pianoman13> so far i have tried f-spot, digikam, gimp
<Garlique> is the error im recieving
<WaY> hello
<elementalbrand> the thing is that i have install that project in others linux system, and works ok
<titan_ark> semitones, why would you not want to install the latest from the source? I am unable to open MS Office's .***x format files
<WaY> is any way of jailbreaking iphone from ubuntu?
<blakkheim> jmspeex: i know it's a kernel issue first but i don't know about X yet
<charles__> :)
<jmspeex> OK, then I guess I'll wait a bit
<semitones> titan_ark: installing from source can be difficult -- though it's often very easy. Have you tried opening those files up in the standard Open Office?
<erichammond> On Jaunty bash prompt, hitting Ctrl-C gives a new bash prompt without output to current line.  On Karmic, it displays "^C" then gives new bash prompt. Ideas on how to revert this behavior? readline config? stty config? terminfo config? bash config? ...?
<Pianoman13> maybe i should try gthumb
<titan_ark> semitones, Yes I can on my windows box
<Garlique> read Cartoon
<Garlique> Cartoonistrue="yes"
<Garlique> if [ "$Cartoon" = "$Cartoonistrue" ]; then
<Garlique>                 for movie in *.avi ; do
<Garlique> echo Processing $movie Episode
<FloodBot2> Garlique: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Garlique> else
<Garlique>                 for movie in *.avi ; do
<tj83> someone want to explain to me why its ok for ubuntu to strike a deal for cash basically exchanging hands through yahoo from microsoft? why on earth would ubuntu agree to use yahoo as the default search engine for lucid lynx firefox? yahoo being powered by BING. cause i am seriously about to pack my things and move out of ubuntu into fedora.i was all fired up about lucid, been doing the testing, but now, now i hear this.... and wow. sooooooooooo wrong. anyone
<tj83> have a take on this or no?
<semitones> titan_ark: what about the version of open office in the standard repositories?
<semitones> in ubuntu
<blakkheim> tj83: rants go in #ubuntu-offtopic
<titan_ark> semitones, or is there a way i can uninstall the current OOo and reinstall?
<titan_ark> Sememmon, 3.1.1 is the current one if i am not mistaken?
<semitones> titan_ark: just a  sec
<semitones> I'm not sure
<magn3ts> Can I use grub2 to boot my mac instead of refit?
<blakkheim> magn3ts: probably not
<magn3ts> blakkheim, :[
<titan_ark> oops tabbed the wrong name :P
<turbowei>  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<dj-gatinho> e ai galera
<Noimact5> cls
<Noimact5> clear
<drwho_> hello, I am having trouble with the Broadcom STA driver. After downloading and installing the driver from the broadcom site (and its the same with the one I installed before with jockey) the wireless is disabled in the network manager (the icon near the time and date) and I cannot find anything to enable it after trying some things I found on the forum
<drwho_> I really want to use wireless and it is bothering me that I cannot get this to work at all please help
<semitones> titan_ark: to uninstall Open Office and re install it -- the first thing to do would be open Synaptic, and search for Open Office, then remove the ones that are selected
<semitones> titan_ark: I need to reboot into ubuntu, brb
<titan_ark> semitones, but how would i know which all i need to install, i have tried looking at the list but its huge
<titan_ark> semitones, okay np
<billythekid> Question to any devlopers lurking...
<drwho_> no one to help?
<magn3ts> blakkheim, how sure are you? I think that is the point of grub-efi
<Guest95621> drwho: plug a wire ethernet cable to your laptop and go to system> administration> hardware drives, see if that help
<MilitantPotato> Been ages since I've used Gnome, what's the applet that acts like a drop down quick launch?
<duffolonious> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-cluster-7.0/libmysqlclient16_7.0.9-1_amd64.deb 403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<drwho_> Guest95621, I installed the drivers from there and still wireless is disabled after the driver is installed
<oxeimon> how do you quit without saving in vi?
<duffolonious> anyway around this?
<drwho_> I am trying to find out how to disable my wireless after installing the drivers
<duffolonious> different mirror?
<billythekid> does anyone know if bcmwl 5.60.48.36 is being packaged>
<drwho_> don't know why this is such a problem..
<Guest95621> drwho: did you activate all the restrited drivers there?
<PingFloyd> drwho_: did you switch to it in network manager?
<MilitantPotato> drwho_ network manager applet?
<drwho_> I'll try that also
<MilitantPotato> drwho_: or, blacklist the module if you don't want it to load on boot
<Bac9> anyone use halevt? how do I reference properties of the parent storage device from the 'exec' statement for the volume, i.e. the following does _NOT_ work $hal.block.storage_device.hal.info.vendor$ , and if I use hal-get-property I get a segfault
<ipsemet1289> hello I'm working on a bash script to make logging in over ssh easier for my users. the Function on line 118 doesn't work correctly http://pastebin.com/d19123899 could someone please advise me as to why
<PsychoMari0> Bac9: May i enquire how you are using an ipv6 address?
<rahduke> hey folks, im working on my cousins PC, he has an old SCSI (NTFS) hard drive in it that seems to crapped out. I'm running off alive CD and i've tried to fsck the drive and it reports a bad superblock.... I don't expect to bring the HDD back to working order, however there is alot of data on it I desperately need to salvage. Is there any way possible to get some at least some of this data?
<billythekid> does anyone know if bcmwl 5.60.48.36 is being packaged for karmic?
<blood> how to auto configure setserial?
<MilitantPotato> Is there a gnome applet that acts like a drop down menu for launching applications?
<thechris> I want to restart the graphical logic in ubuntu.  How do I do this
<duffolonious> thechris: huh?
<PsychoMari0> MilitantPotato: i think there is something called drawer that does something similar?
<drwho_> MilitantPotato PingFloyd Guest95621 you mean network connections?
<thechris> duffolonious: err, the graphical login.
<drwho_> also in ifconfig the wireless card interface is eth2
<Guest95621> drwho;yes
<MilitantPotato> PsychoMari0: it appears to only allow you to add other applets too Drawer
<duffolonious> thechris: restrict how?
<duffolonious> user-wise?
<PsychoMari0> MilitantPotato, isnt the top option under add applet one to add a custom command?
<drwho_> there is nothing under wireless in network connections
<PingFloyd> drwho_: you may have to create on
<thechris> duffolonious: I want the default ubuntu login to work.
<rahduke> hey folks, im working on my cousins PC, he has an old SCSI (NTFS) hard drive in it that seems to have crapped out. I'm running off a live CD and i've tried to fsck the drive and it reports a bad superblock.... I don't expect to bring the HDD back to working order, however there is alot of data on it I desperately need to salvage. Is there any way possible to get some at least some of this data?
<MilitantPotato> PsychoMari0: you're right, thank you
<drwho_> hm okay
<thechris> duffolonious: it has gone away for unknown reasons, and its not called gdm/xdm nor is there an obvious init.d entry
<PingFloyd> drwho_: edit connections
<drwho_> I will check the forums again because it should be able to detect connections
<Semitones> hello
<Bac9> PsychoMari0: by connecting to irc.ipv6.freenode.net
<Semitones> is the person I was helping still here
<duffolonious> thechris: I see - I wonder if it went to entrance or something compeletely different (outside of gnome/X)
<kavurt> does ubuntu have any problems with i3 processors?
<thechris> duffolonious: i wouldn't be suprised.
<billythekid> rahduke: what format is the disk?
<kavurt> !i3
<billythekid> oh well
<billythekid> does anyone know if bcmwl 5.60.48.36 is being packaged for karmic?
<Guest95621> kavurt: no, or not that i know of
<magn3ts> "You can also use grub.efi as standalone loader. "
<thechris> Does anyone know how to get the gnome login screen from ubuntu to come up?
<billythekid> thechris: can you explain further?
<duffolonious> thechris: are you on lucid?
<titan_ark> anyone able to get the OOo 3.2?
<kavurt> I just bought a toshiba laptop with i3 processor. it doesn't show anything when I boot karmic cd. is it fixable?
<billythekid> kavurt: does it show anything during boot at all?
<thechris> duffolonious: no
<klappi> is there a way to reset files in etc to ubuntu factory defaults?
<thechris> billythekid: the default login screen used to appear.  now it doesn't, it just goes to a CLI.
<tj83> kavurt, not even the language choice? if so, after that use F4 then graphics safe mode to install
<billythekid> thechris: sounds like an unsupported graphics card
<kavurt> billythekid: no. i can select language first. and then i select just try. that's it.
<kavurt> tj83: I can hear the booting sound. but I can't see anything
<billythekid> kavurt: i believe u may have downloaded the alternative cd
<tj83> kavurt, press F4 then graphics safe mode, will probably get you moving
<thechris> billythekid: no, fluxbox works.
<hdevalence> how do I remap the up-arrow key to the down-arrow key and vice versa?
<billythekid> ah
<billythekid> thechris: what version?
<thechris> billythekid: 9.10
<billythekid> does anyone know if bcmwl 5.60.48.36 is being packaged for karmic?
<duffolonious> thechris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377269/
<duffolonious> it should be gdm
<PingFloyd> billythekid: sounds like you don't have a DM installed
<billythekid> startx perhaps...
<PingFloyd> billythekid: or changed the default runlevel
<billythekid> not i, was thechris
<thechris> duffolonious: i don't have that
<IamReck> Anyone here know anything about the magic that is autovivification?
<PingFloyd> thechris: ^^
<billythekid> thechris: if ur missing gdm, the desktop is not there
<demonspork_> what is a good media center application. It doesn't need support for watching TV, just watching a preexisting movie collection
<PingFloyd> thechris: do you have gdm, kdm, xdm, or slim installed?
<billythekid> thechris: what cd are u booting from, is it alternative or server?
<billythekid> does anyone know if bcmwl 5.60.48.36 is being packaged for karmic?
<thechris> PingFloyd: so it seems installing gpe removed gdm.
<PingFloyd> oh he's booting from a CD?
<freebsdlover> hell o
<unknown> hello, anybody know how can I check current speed of my PCI buss ?
<PingFloyd> thechris: are you trying to boot off a liveCD?
<PsychoMari0> billythekid: isnt that a wireless driver? i think it already has been, i think im using it...
<unknown> I mean, is it 33Mhz or 66 Mhz
<billythekid> Pyscho: its the latest
<andres_> hola linuxeros
<direpenguin> question, i installed linux using Wubi, then it had me restart my computer, then it booted from the disk, was it suppose to do this
<billythekid> Ive had issues with a Dell T5500
<direpenguin> or should i have taken out the disk before restarting
<thechris> PingFloyd: no, just trying to get some apps to work.
<josiah> just curious, what are people's impressions here of Portable Ubuntu
<LordHawke13> Is there any way to, in a BASH script that must be run as root through SUDO, represent the actual user as a variable?
<billythekid> Pyscho: using the Dell wireless PCI card
<nexus_> I need help with my computer... I turn it on and the monitor says no input signal... Monitor going to sleep. I opened it up sn the fans are working as well a the DVD drive
<direpenguin> is your VGA cable plugged in all the way, and screwed in
<duffolonious> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377272/
<billythekid> nexus: sounds like either it is not plugged into the graphics card, or the graphics card is dead
<duffolonious> why libmysqlclient has permission issues I'd be curious to know
<duffolonious> because it's stopping my upgrade
<duffolonious> 9.10 -> 10.4
<billythekid> does anyone know if bcmwl 5.60.48.36 is being packaged for karmic?
<nikhil> nexus: also clean your RAM and check oncemore
<LordHawke13> I have a BASH script for making HFS+ images. It's in /usr/bin. It involves mounting the image to copy files to it, so it must be run as root using SUDO. As a result, it is owned by root. Is there a way that I can represent the sudoer's username as a variable so that anyone can use this script?
<billythekid> Lord: su to root
<billythekid> Lord: chmod +s the file
<LordHawke13> +s?
<LordHawke13> I want to changer the ownership
<billythekid> Lord: as root, it adds the "sticky" bit to the executable so that other people run it as root
<billythekid> Lord: but you have to be root when you do it
<LordHawke13> I don't want it to be owned by root, though.
<LordHawke13> I want it clean.
<direpenguin> do you guys think 30GB of space is enough for linux
<direpenguin> i only got like 10GB of music, and dont think il be installing anything else
<billythekid> Lord: it will be
<LordHawke13> Somehting like `$ chown ${SUDOER} ${OUTPUTFILE}`
<billythekid> Lord: thats not the clean way
<LordHawke13> Please tell me there's a way without just putting MY username in the script. . .
<LordHawke13> I want the owner to be the person who runs the script.
<billythekid> Lord: open a shell, and issue "sudo su"
<JayStorm> i want to sleep
<JayStorm> goodnight
<billythekid> Lord: type in "chown +s <filename>"
<blakkheim> !away > Jay|Off
<ubottu> Jay|Off, please see my private message
<chetnick> LordHawke13: you can get way beter help about that on #bash
<direpenguin> Is 30GB enough space of linux, if i only have about 10GB of music and wont be downloading much stuff besides some pictures off the internet
<direpenguin> and linux updates
<derrick__> 30 is fine for it
<derrick__> deponds on how long you plan on having it hough
<direpenguin> uhm
<billythekid> Lord: if you want the owner to be the person that owns the script, it can not be run as root
<direpenguin> around 5 months or so
<derrick__> you never have enough space
<direpenguin> i dont really download much stuff
<LordHawke13> chown: invalid user: `+s'
<LordHawke13>  chgrp: invalid group: `+s'
<direpenguin> my music is from CD's and such
 * Jay|Off is away: sleep
<billythekid> direpenguin: 30G should be enough
<nexus_> nikhil: What should I clean it with
<derrick__> yea you wont run into problems if you don't download stuff
<direpenguin> alright cool
<direpenguin> im just going to use it for general use
<billythekid> Lord: my bad, its chmod
<chetnick> LordHawke13: you should mount image as root to some dir, and then change permissions for the dir, and then change to needed user, and copy files.
<direpenguin> Listening to Music, MSN, internet stuffs
<titan_ark> anyone able to get the OOo 3.2 working?
<billythekid> <duh>
<nexus_> direpenguin: Yes it is pluged in an I have checked all connections
<billythekid> <feeling a bit stupid>
<chetnick> LordHawke13: i hope you understood what i wanted to say.
<LordHawke13> chetnick, But how does the script know the username of the person who initiated it? I can change the ownership of the file afterwards but I don't want to have to do that.
<direpenguin> nexus: try unplugging it and blowing into it, and the slot you plug it into, there could be dust blocking the connection
<billythekid> chetnick: easier to chmod +s
<Damianos> I need help getting my ubuntu to boot
<nikhil> nexus : the best way is to slightly rub the pins with an pencil eraser
<chetnick> billythekid: what does +s do?
<direpenguin> will unbuntu run smoother then my vista does? i only have like 800MB of ram and a nvidia geforce 6150LE graphics card
<billythekid> chetnick: adds the sticky bit
<chetnick> LordHawke13: persone that initiated the script?
<chetnick> LordHawke13: if it involves mounting than it has to be superuser.
<Damianos> I installed ubuntu and got a working LTSP server going and I loved every minute of it...I then installed XP onto a separate HDD and now my ubuntu won't boot
<billythekid> chetnick: if you own a file and set that, it lets others run it as you
<MilitantPotato> direpenguin: yes, Xubuntu would fly
<direpenguin> i dont know if im using xbuntu
<chetnick> billythekid: that's perfect solution for him then.
<direpenguin> im installing what ever was on the homepage of unbuntu's website
<LordHawke13> I want the BASH script to change the ownership of the resulting DMG file to the person who typed `$ sudo makedmg . . . . .`
<almoxarife> a wubi question, twice now, right after a update where the kernel was replaced with an updated version my grub loader was trashed, any ideas what may cause it?
<carbm2> Damianos, You probably need to boot the Ubuntu Alternative cd and select Rescue from the bootup. Then select reinstall Grub.
<chetnick> LordHawke13: take a look at those sticky bits chmod +s, like bilithekid said.
<Damianos> sweet...I will give that  try...thanks carbm2
<MilitantPotato> direpenguin:  once it's installed, you'd open Synaptic, in the search type xubuntu, and install xubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> LordHawke13:  make use of the $USER variable
<direpenguin> do i want that?
<MilitantPotato> direpenguin: at the login screen you can choose between the default (gnome) and Xubuntu
<billythekid> does anyone know if bcmwl 5.60.48.36 is being packaged for karmic?
<Semitones> titan_ark, hey, any luck with installing OO.o 3.2?
<MilitantPotato> direpenguin: sure, Xubuntu is easier on resources, would be worth trying, wont break anything
<lasume> Brasero failed, my CD drive is active, but the disc won't eject. Help.
<LordHawke13> Dr_Willis, Since SUDO is used, ${USER} = root
<direpenguin> i just got some GNU Grub menu up, i dont know what to type
<Dr_Willis> LordHawke13:  incorrect... try 'sudo echo $USER'
<Dr_Willis>  sudo echo $USER
<Dr_Willis> willis
<carbm2> lasume, you can use a straightened paperclip to use the eject button on the front of the cdburner. Or restart... it would eject then.
<Dr_Willis> LordHawke13:  if you did 'sudo su' -> USER = root
<lasume> carbm2: I'd rather do something that doesn't involve making lots of noise or rebooting.
<titan_ark> Semitones, nope :( tired of trying
<lasume> carbm2: Is it a software problem?
<direpenguin> anyone know what im suppose to do at this GRUB menu, i have no idea what im suppose to type
<billythekid> dr: easier with chmod +s
<MilitantPotato> direpenguin: you only show a grub menu?
<direpenguin> yes
<direpenguin> it wants me to type a command
<Dr_Willis> billythekid:  i missed the whole problem.. if its about mac dmg file.s. i proberly dont want to know more. :P
<carbm2> lasume, Hardware usually... a failed disc just freezes the drive sometimes.  Drop to Terminal and type "eject"
<MilitantPotato> direpenguin: is ubuntu installed?
<lasume> carbm2: Doesn't work. No output.
<Semitones> titan_ark, does open office 3.1 work for you?
<billythekid> dr: they want to run a command as root by any user
<direpenguin> it should be, i installed it using Wubi
<direpenguin> and when i booted up my computer i choose to load up unbuntu
<Dr_Willis> billythekid:  they could make a sudoers file entry to allow that for a specific command
<Semitones> titan_ark, it's a lot easier to install
<Dr_Willis> billythekid:  or as you said. the suid bit.. but that wont work for scripts
<titan_ark> Semitones, yes it does. except for the docx files
<LordHawke13> Dr_Willis, You have to type SUDO to run the script. That makes the $USER variable root when it's used in the script.
<Dr_Willis> LordHawke13:  it dosent seem to do that here.  let me try it with a script
<billythekid> dr: sounds like a lot if user may be involved, perhaps giving them sudoers is too much power
<LordHawke13> Dr_Willis, You got email or IM? I could send this to you.
<Semitones> titan_ark, hmm -- well, if you're able to wait for Lucid Lynx, it will probably have the never version of OOo
<Semitones> comes out in April
<danbhfive> anyone using ubuntuone?  I'm finding that it doesn't sync when I ask it to.  How can I get it to sync?
<MilitantPotato> direpenguin: did you install it on C:?
<billythekid> dr: he wanted an executable owned by root to be executed by anyone
<direpenguin> yes
<Dr_Willis> LordHawke13:  Hmm. yep. a seperate script does do it that way but not via the commandline.. Interesting  how its doing that.
<titan_ark> Semitones, yes i guess i would have to, for a number of reasons. the power management daemon on this is also screwed
<billythekid> dr: you have to be root when you set the s bit
<Dr_Willis> Must because its spawning a different shwll.
<LordHawke13> billythekid, It has to be run by root to use `mount` but I need it to know 'who' run the file through sudo.
<Semitones> did you try asking for help with that already, titan_ark?
<billythekid> Lord: so u want to track who used it?
<LordHawke13> Yes
<billythekid> does anyone know if bcmwl 5.60.48.36 is being packaged for karmic?
<titan_ark> Semitones, yes i have. it is a bug with certain hp and dell notebooks. a patch is available but people advised me against doing a kernel recompile
<titan_ark> Semitones, the bug is reported in launchpad
<billythekid> Lord: create a wrapper script and log the output to /var somewhere making sure it wraps at a set size
<Semitones> titan_ark, ugh, I hate when hardware doesn't work!
<Guest5045> ganesh
<titan_ark> Semitones, else i need to use the vanilla kernel 2.6.32
<titan_ark> yeah its irritating
<LordHawke13> Hold on brb
<billythekid> dr: u there?
<morrison> anyone help me out with a mozilla fire fox problem.  web-pages are not displaying properly, i checked the resolution of the monitor and the settings are correct but mozilla is displaying images blurry and text of web-pages incorrectly
<Dr_Willis> billythekid:  im in and out all day.
<rahduke> anyone know about testdisk?
<titan_ark> everytime laptop recovers from sleep i am told there is no battery in, so i cant put it to sleep. always shot down!
<billythekid> dr: missed those requirements...
<rahduke> Its not picking up a drive that is totally screwed up.... Disk Utility does find it but it wont show up in testdisk...any help?
<Dr_Willis> One of the features of sudo thats over looked is its 'auditing' features I recall reading about somewhere
<Jenna> hiii
<Guest5045> any body there
<morrison> hey dr. willis thanks for all the help with the x-server i got things working to how i want it
<Jenna> is there any one in here?
<Guest5045> ya me
<Guest5045> ganesh
<Dr_Willis> morrison:  yea :) now write a tutorial! :)
<LordHawke13> billythekid, Dr_Willis, Sorry to have taken your time but I've got to go. Later.
<Jenna> hi ganesh
<Guest5045> who r u?
<Jenna> jenna
<Guest5045> hi
<billythekid> Lord: np
<freebsdlover> hi jenna.
<Jenna> hi
<freebsdlover> whats up
<Jenna> nuthun much
<freebsdlover> ok
<Jenna> u?
<freebsdlover> lots up there
<freebsdlover> stars, sky
<Semitones> titan_ark, I've had similar problems with Sleep -- I just shut down every time now
<freebsdlover> the lot
<freebsdlover> lol
<FloodBot2> freebsdlover: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Semitones> titan_ark, ubuntu boots so quickly I don't mind
<rahduke> test disk is not picking up a drive that is totally screwed up.... Disk Utility does find it but it wont show up in testdisk...any help?? Please!
<Guest5045> me going, this chat box is so much junky punky humpty dumpty
<titan_ark> Semitones, yeah i do the same :)
<Jenna> lol
<Jenna> i am boredddd
<billythekid> does anyone know if bcmwl 5.60.48.36 is being packaged for karmic?
<titan_ark> i need some help with my HDD. i have a partition that is not being used, could i convert it to ext 4 and combine it with my present ubuntu partition? i am on a dual boot with win 7
<Jenna> anyone here to chat?
<spine55> I'm here
<billythekid> titan: how many partitions are there?
<Dr_Willis> titan_ark:  how big is the parittion?
<Skrotniklas> I am logged in via vncviwer to my ubuntu server but I cannot lock the screen, I do not know if it works without vncviewer either, ideas?
<Semitones> Jenna, we relax in #ubuntu-offtopic, we do technical chat here
<bharat_> hey in the terminal wen i type su and type the password it says authentication failure
<bharat_> how
<Dr_Willis> titan_ark:  wijdows 7 makes some little partiion that works similer to the /boot/ partion in linux
<Jordan_U> !root | bharat_
<ubottu> bharat_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis> bharat_:  use sudo  not su
<titan_ark> Dr_Willis, could i pastebin the results of my HDD info? there quite a few partitions. I want to merge a 9 GB partition with my current 10 GB
<bharat_> oh ok i used to use debian and the command was su
<billythekid> bharat: use "sudo su"
<Jenna> ok thanx semitones
<Dr_Willis> titan_ark:  go ahead and pastebin the fdisk -l for others to see
<Jenna> Cya
<rahduke> grrr where can i go for helpwith testdisk??
<Dr_Willis> bharat_:  use 'sudo -s' instead of 'sudo su'
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: can u help?
<Jenna> i  didnt know thaat because i am new to ubuntu
<cwheeler> can I use an ubuntu kernel with ubuntu studio to troubleshoot a possible problem?
<bharat_> Sweet it worked! :)
<billythekid> dr: thankx
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  ive missed the problem.
<bharat_> was tryinh to install the ati drivers
<Semitones> Jenna, that's cool :) welcome to ubuntu!
<Jenna> thanx
<bharat_> thnx billy
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: test disk is not picking up a drive that is totally screwed up.... Disk Utility does find it but it wont show up in testdisk...any help?? Please!
<Jenna> may i ask a question?
<billythekid> jenna: go ahead
<gnuvince> I had rt3090-dkms 2.1.0.0 installed for my wireless card and everything worked great.  One upgrade to 2.3.1.3 and now I get kernel panics.  I tried installing the 2.1.0.0 deb by hand, but it won't compile.  Any other way I can get it?
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: is there way to tell testdsk to check /dev/sdb for example?
<titan_ark> Dr_Willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/377289/
<Jenna> how do i make the words bigger on my screen and the pages
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  ive not used testdisk enough to even rember its syntax
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: thats my issue i think...
<billythekid> jenna: what does your desktop look like?
<billythekid> jenna: is it brown?
<freebsdlover> lol whats that got to do with anything billy?
<Jenna>  uhh i changed it
<billythekid> kde vs gnome
<Jenna> are you asking about the verizon?
<Semitones> Jenna, found it?
<Soul_Sample> freebsdlover: i think he's trying to determine which DE she's using
<IdleOne> !ot | billythekid
<ubottu> billythekid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<freebsdlover> lol..
<bharat_> and theres this other issue, i have a dell studio 1555, the brightness keys and the eject button dont work :(
<billythekid> ubottu: huh?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<billythekid> ah
<Soul_Sample> lol
<billythekid> yep
<billythekid> does anyone know if bcmwl 5.60.48.36 is being packaged for karmic?
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  Looking at testdisk --help -> it can take a 'device'
<titan_ark> Dr_Willis, anything?
<Jenna> does anyone know how to make font and size bigger
<bharat_> i've tried changing the grub thing and still doesnt work...
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  What fileysstem is the disk anyway?
<billythekid> jenna: increase resolution
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: it doesn't, it doesnt allow me to point to to the location
<Soul_Sample> Jenna: system>preferences>appearance>fonts?
<billythekid> jenna: rather, decrease i should say
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: it's a Scsi NTFS
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  you are not using /dev/sda when it should be /dev/sda1 ?
<Dr_Willis> titan_ark:  which partion are you worried about?
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: the filesystem is so corrupted it wont goto /dev/sda1
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  or i may have that backwards  may need to be sda instead of sda1
<rahduke> Disk utility is telling its its at /dev/sda
<morrison> hello, does anyone mite have an idea why fire fox is displaying web-pages with blurry images, and text that is like way too big for the page?
<Damianos> will using the alt cd and selecting rescue broken system screw up my network settings?
<billythekid> jenna: {from memory} click on System -> Preferences
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  Not sure what else to try. Ive rarely done much disk recovery.
<Semitones> !info bcmwl | billythekid
<ubottu> billythekid: Package bcmwl does not exist in karmic
<almoxarife> billythekid: bcmwl-modaliases 5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu2 in http://goo.gl/tLKZ
<rahduke> does anyone know anything bout recovery from scsi drives?
<billythekid> morrison: sounds like ff has had its preferences changed
<Jenna> hang on brb
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  you could try to 'ddrescue' it to a file and try to recover files from that imagefile
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: ill look into thanks!
<morrison> is there a way to set the defaults back
<billythekid> morrison: try hitting the CTRL+- key combinatino
<almoxarife> just how screwed could things get if one ppa'ed the lucid universe into karmic?
<billythekid> almo: probably bad
<Dr_Willis> almoxarife:  reinstall may be required
<billythekid> morrison: may need to hit that several times
<Jenna> i am back
<billythekid> it "zooms out"
<Jenna> how do i change the screen resolution?
<morrison> yeah it's not correcting the issues
<morrison> i did that
<titan_ark> Dr_Willis, http://imagebin.ca/view/ZESIxY.html , http://paste.ubuntu.com/377289/
<billythekid> jenna: think its in the system menu under preferences
<morrison> but still parts of the site are not being displayer
<morrison> but still parts of the site are not being displayed
<almoxarife> billythekid: I guess I wouldn't recommend that pckg for karmic then, if that is what you are running, then again, vbox box it and try?
<Soul_Sample> Jenna: have you even tried looking under system>preferences?
<Semitones> jenna: preferences: display
<titan_ark> Dr_Willis, i want to use the 9.7 GB unallocated partition
<billythekid> jenna: running on a different desktop, so cant remember the exact names
<Jenna> yes
<Semitones> many things are pretty logically organized :p
<billythekid> almo: need it for 9.10 on a dell T5500
<Dr_Willis> titan_ark:  fire up gparted and see what it shows the disk layout to be. Palimpsest is a little vague in ways
<Jenna> ok
<billythekid> almo: using a dell wireless PCI cared
<billythekid> card
<Jenna> i looked under display and there is nothing
<_josh> I have an issue with Ubuntu where if I alt-tab to a window (e.g. Firefox, Pidgin IM window), sometimes I can't type.  If I alt-tab away and alt-tab back, I can type again; anyone else with this problem?
<Dr_Willis> titan_ark:  if its at the end of the disk next to the recovery partion - that may make using it a little harder
<almoxarife> billythekid: get the card ini from the xp/win side?
<darolu> Is it possible to mount an ext3 hard drive using 7.04 LiveCD of Ubuntu? I don't remember if ext3 already exsited back then.
<Trek> got issues with Java, how can I get java working on Ubuntu 9.04 with Firefox?  I've got the packages (and dependencies for) sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk
<billythekid> almo: not an option
<Dr_Willis> titan_ark:  i dont really see the unalocatged space in th fdisk -l output.
<billythekid> almo: box locks up about every 5 minutes with the updated dcmwl under 9.01
<billythekid> almo: box locks up about every 5 minutes with the updated dcmwl under 9.10
<kavurt> I just installed karmic on a 16'' toshiba. there's only 1024x768 resolution available. how to fix it?
<billythekid> almo: others i work with have same issue
<almoxarife> billythekid: set the card up on a machine with xp/win, get the ini and then delete the card from it?
<Trek> got issues with Java, how can I get java working on Ubuntu 9.04 with Firefox?  I've got the packages (and dependencies for) sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk, yet it refuses to run on the web.
<billythekid> almo: problem goes away with card out of box
<titan_ark> Dr_Willis, Okay. i think i need to install gparted. would a apt-get install work?
<Semitones> Jenna, what happens when you go to display?
<billythekid> almo: users on Win with latest driver have issue go away
<josiah> anyone have problems with updating Portable Ubuntu to v. 9 ?
<Dr_Willis> titan_ark:  yes
<billythekid> almo: thus, the latest driver fixes
<Dr_Willis> josiah:  'portable ubuntu' ?
<josiah> yah
<josiah> i made a compromise
<josiah> cuz i dont need linux that much
<Jenna> it says i coped and pasted it here
<josiah> theres a versio of ubuntu that runs on CoLinux and integrates with Windows
<billythekid> almo: card is a Dell 1505
<almoxarife> you mean machine is dell?
<billythekid> almo: failed to mention, Win users had lock ups with older driver also
<Trek> got issues with Java, how can I get java working on Ubuntu 9.04 with Firefox?  I've got the packages (and dependencies for) sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk, yet it refuses to run on the web.
<billythekid> almo: no card is dell 1505
<Semitones> Trek, iirc there's a plugin you need as well
<billythekid> (made by broadcom)
<Semitones> !java ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Semitones> :(
<Trek> Semitones: system's not recognizing it, could you point me in the right direction?
<IdleOne> Trek: sun-java6-plugin
<Jenna> it appers that your grapics driver does noot support the nessacary exstentions to use this tool do you want to use your graphics driver vendors tool instead?
<Semitones> there was a guide somewhere..
<billythekid> almo: 5 users total with lock ups
<Semitones> Jenna, click yes :)
<billythekid> almo: gone after update to latest
<billythekid> brb
<Jenna> ok
<Semitones> Jenna, now what do you see?
<Lee_Ubun> Anyone stil use DapperDrake
<almoxarife> billythekid:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff ??
<Semitones> Lee_Ubun, dang, kickin' it old school
<Lee_Ubun> Ha just wanted to know
<Jenna> IT IS GIVING ME 12 DIFFERENT SUBJECTS
<Jenna> srry about the caps
<Semitones> Jenna, yeah, it looks confusing here too --
<jonex> how i change room
<darolu> Is it possible to mount an ext3 hard drive using 7.04 LiveCD of Ubuntu? I don't remember if ext3 already exsited back then.
<Semitones> Jenna, ok, see where it says X Server Display Configureation on the side? Screen Resolution is in there
<qfluid> hi, anyone familiar with ivman? I want to mount by label if label is nonempty, otherwise mount by device name, so I have this in my config: http://pastebin.com/m7dcbb75c
<MilitantPotato> jonex: type /join #roomname
<qfluid> but after reading the man page, can't figure out how to do "else"?
<Skrotniklas> If I exit vncviwer, does ubuntu automaticly log the user out?
<jonex> MilitanPotato: thanks
<jonex> anyone knw about mac rooms?
<almoxarife> Skrotniklas: should not
<Semitones> jonex, ##mac
<Jenna> i did it thnx
<Dr_Willis> Skrotniklas:  how did you start the vnc 'service' ?
<Jenna> =)
<jonex> Semitones: there nobody there lol
<JonathanEllis> Can I add a repository from the command line without editing sources.lst? I mean can I give a command that will add a repository if I know the deb line?
<Semitones> jonex, haha really? try ##apple then
<Trek> Semitones: I found the plugin, i hope it workes
<Muraki> Where should I go if I am looking for help getting a dell wireless card working on a precision M90 laptop. It's giving me troubles.
<JonathanEllis> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Skrotniklas> Dr_Willis: I am connected via putty and ssh if that is what you mean?
<Dr_Willis> Skrotniklas:  then how does 'vnc' figure into this?
<Semitones> Trek, let me know -- I had *oodles of trobule getting mine to work -- Java used to be terrible with 64 bits
<Skrotniklas> Dr_Willis: I tunnel vncviewer via putty and ssh:-)
<Muraki> Is there a channel I can go to for help with a dell precision M90 wireless card?
<Dr_Willis> Skrotniklas:  and how did you start the vnc SERVICE ? 'vncserver' command ?
<Dr_Willis> Skrotniklas:  or are you using the gnome desktop built in vnc SERVER feature?
<Trek> Semitones: i use 32 bit, i installed these packages: sun-java6-jre, sun-java6-jdk, sun-java6-plugin, and its dependencies with Synaptic
<pcuser> offtopic url?
<Skrotniklas> Dr_Willis: Manually in the terminal
<Guest83750> ok guys ive got a huge freaking problem, ive installed ubuntu 9.10, and on the login screen ive got an old fashioned login: and password: text and the screen is flashing like crazy
<Semitones> Trek, did it work?
<Guest83750> any ideas?
<almoxarife> Muraki: try this, someone else had a dell card issue, this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<pcuser> ?
<Skrotniklas> Dr_Willis: Vncserver
<Trek> Semitones: it did
<Dr_Willis> Skrotniklas:  if you ran 'vncserver' then it should keep the vnc desktop alive if you just close the client. If you LOGOUT of the desktop it should close the vncserver as well
<Semitones> Trek, awesome!
<Dr_Willis> Skrotniklas:  try reconnecting and see if it sstill there
<Semitones> pcuser, are you looking for #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Trek> Semitones: I didnt realize there was a plugin, once I knew that it was helpful
<Trek> !ot | pcuser
<ubottu> pcuser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest83750> does anyone here know about ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> Skrotniklas:  the peristant 'featre' of vnc  is very handy at times
<Skrotniklas> Dr_Willis: Well that is the problem, for some reason I cannot log out....
<Dr_Willis> Skrotniklas:  what desktop are you using in vnc?
<Trek> if that helps, pcuser
<Jenna> it worked thanx so much guys
<buzzaldrin> guys id really like help with this if anyone knows ://
<Skrotniklas> Dr_Willis: Gnome
<blakkheim> !please | buzzaldrin
<ubottu> buzzaldrin: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Dr_Willis> Skrotniklas:  you could always just manually kill the vncserver,
<lonnie> cool, it did it
<Skrotniklas> Dr_Willis: Yes but that is not very convinient
<Dr_Willis> Skrotniklas:  also if running gnome as  the same user More then Once.. you an have some odd quirks. ie: if its running on the remote box, and as a vncserver ont he remote box. or if you got more then 1 vncserver running gnome
<eshannon> Anyone help me with a new Hard drive? I installed new HD > Partitioned it > Formatted EXT 3. I am able to mount it and open it. I don't have permissions to create folders or anything
<Dr_Willis> Skrotniklas:  i never run gnome - it just lags vnc too much for me. I use very light desktops/wms in vnc
<Skrotniklas> Dr_Willis: I may have several vncservers running, I-ll check that
<Dr_Willis> Skrotniklas:  its veyr easy to get several running by mistake
<darolu> !fstab | eshannon
<ubottu> eshannon: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<eshannon> ty
<lonnie> Guys, just played pretty cool Linux game for the first time and thought I'd pass it along.
<almoxarife> why not kill the vnc server as the last act on vnc? I drove 30 miles one time cause I told the machine to shut down via vnc, not smart
<buzzaldrin> Is anybody here good with troubleshooting Ubuntu 9.10? I've got a bad problem
<lonnie> sudo apt-get install neverputt
<lonnie> it is a really cool put put golf game with crazy obstacles at times
<lonnie> enjoy
<Skrotniklas> Dr_Willis: I killed a second vncserver but I still cannot log out, I cannot lock the screen either.
<almoxarife> I am waiting for virtual opensource linux full contact golf
<frankS2> Anyone know if there is anything like "yttalk" just for even more participants?
<Dr_Willis> almoxarife:  vnc runs a script to do the startup/stuff to run. if that script never exists.. then vncserver wont.
<lonnie> what is yttalk?
<Dr_Willis> almoxarife:   depending on how things run, you can get a vnc desktop with just X going. which is a bit of a pain
<grndslm> it's that time of the year where i reevaluate 64bit linux/ubuntu...
<grndslm> what do you guys think?
<phillip> im new to the whole linux world... im trying to install plesk but have never used the terminal command line interface before
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  been using 64bit here for about 2+ years now with no hassles that i can rember
<lonnie> phillip, try:    sudo apt-get install plesk
<phillip> ok
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  lastest benchmark tests/articals  ive seen bsicaly say use 64bit if you can
<phillip> i got an error message could not find plesk
<grndslm> Dr_Willis... well, if i have an ssd... is 64bit advantage all that great anymore?
<grndslm> i'm thinking prolly not
<sslaccessrocks> anyone know of an easy way to install *.deb as non-root in Ubuntu?
<grndslm> sslaccessrocks:  impossible
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  i dont see how the type of hard disk would matter  in the 64 vs 32 bit debate
<grndslm> unless you're referring to using sudo, which is still root
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  its about processing speeds/progrm speeds/memory access
<grndslm> Dr_Willis.... well... i mean benefit of 64bit is mostly compiling
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  compiling? Not at all.
<grndslm> memory access comes into play only when more than 4gb, tho, eh?
<phillip> i downloaded the package from the site in tar.gz format
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  thats one are it helps in. but not the only
<lonnie> phillip, that won't work. Check this out: http://www.parallels.com/download/plesk/products/
<lonnie> I've never heard of plesk, but I don't think it is in the repository.
<grndslm> Dr_Willis, basically... i don't see how i could possibly get more of an improvement than this ssd i just got
<lonnie> oh, I see.
<grndslm> so if there's still issues with packages not being made for 64bit... i guess i'll have to stick with 32bit :(
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  its not about drive access. its about data processing.  If th
<lonnie> double click it.
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  i can think of 1 program ive not found in 64bit
<lonnie> then drag and drop its contents to decompress
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=616&num=1
<grndslm> right... but in realworld scenarios, ssd torque is more important than 64bit horsepower if you HAD to pick between the two
<phillip> i did it'll install one by one but it doesnt seem like it should be like that
<buzzaldrin> ok guys, well im going to try to reinstall ubuntu but make it not require me to log in, ill tell you how it goes
<judget> is there a win32 opessh client?
<lonnie> were you doing it with super user privileges?
<Seven_Six_Two> cd sudo
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  i do video reencodeing. and 64bit helps me more then 32bit would.. I dint see how ssd really affexts it all.
<Seven_Six_Two> lol...sorry
<lonnie> phillip, send me the file.
<phillip> how do i make super user privs
<lonnie> I'll look at it.
<lucas_> hey all, i have a litle question, which opengl mode is the best for desktop effects on kde?
<phillip> i tried going to the user account section
<lonnie> sometimes you can do it by right clicking the executible file
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  thers some more up to date bencmhark articals then that one.. i saw a good one the other day at that site i think
<grndslm> Dr_Willis, "video reencoding" i can understand
<lonnie> and setting the execute privilige
<grndslm> i think that boxee is not released in 64bit for linux yet!
<zanberdo> I'm trying to build a project from source. I'm passing gcc -lnet but ld informs me that ld: can not find -lnet. What development package will satisfy the -lnet directive?
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  and video playback if the players support it properly
<grndslm> that's one example, but i'm not 1% on that
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  boxxee has 64bit
<grndslm> *100%
<grndslm> hmm...
<lonnie> another way I do it, is like this    sudo nautilus
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  i got it installed here.
<grndslm> wow... well, i guess it's worth a shot then
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  latest geexbox/enna has 64bit also
<lonnie> That opens up the file browser with you having super priv.
<grndslm> Dr_Willis, what is the one package you were talking about that didn't install??
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  i can think of ONE app (zsnes) thats not 64bit
<lonnie> then navigate the folder you unzipped
<grndslm> hmm... that's kinda whack
<lonnie> then try installing
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  iuts because that program uses 32bit assembly for speed on old machines
<sslaccessrocks> judget: yes, using cygwin
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  its like 80% assembly code. :)
<phillip> the file is 650mbs
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  ters other snes emulators that work just as well
<sslaccessrocks> grndslm: it is possible to make programs from source without root and install to user folders, why not *.deb?
<grndslm> Dr_Willis, so multimedia codes, flash, java, etc. are all traditional "aptitude install" or whatever your preferred installer :) ??
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  i use my 63bit systems sae as i do the 32bit - i rarely notice any differancwe in the ussage at all
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  same install commands and so forth.
<Trek> Dr_Willis: you mean 62-bit
<Dr_Willis> Install ubuntu ubuntu-restricted-extras and away i go
<Trek> Dr_Willis: you mean 64-bit*
<Dr_Willis> Trek:  C64
<grndslm> sslaccessrocks, "install to user folders" is deceiving terminology... if you just want to unpack it... "unp" is a great program i use to unpack most things, pretty sure it works for deb to... then you can move the files wherever you have permissions to, of course
<Dr_Willis> :)
<tottiq> lol
<lonnie> phillip, install this too:    sudo apt-get install nautilus-gksu
<lonnie> that eases you ability to do things a super user from the gui
<phillip> ok
<wolf2k_ubuntu> Evening. Silly reminder needed...how do I go about installing an input method editor for things such as japanese support?
<zanberdo> nm
<sslaccessrocks> grndslm: and these files will be already compiled, made, and make installed?
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  heres a newer artical -> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1
<grndslm> sslaccessrocks, ask the guy who created the package!!  :)
<Dr_Willis> compare the performance of Linux between using 32-bit, 32-bit PAE, and 64-bit kernels.  ---> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1
<almoxarife> sslaccessrocks: imagine a self installing deb, what is another name for that?
<grndslm> Dr_Willis, that reminds me.. what does PAE stand for?
<phillip> ok it installed
<Dr_Willis> almoxarife:  thers the autopackage and some other odd formats that no one ever uses any more it seems :)
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  lets 32bit get more then 4gb of ram access
<M25> I'm looking for a virtual midi keyboard (the kind with octaves, not enter keys), that works without using Jack.  Any recommendations?
<unperson> My (possibly incorrect) understanding is the hibernate writes RAM contents to the swap partition.  Is it possible to setup the OS to not use a swap partition for virtual memory but still be able to hibernate?
<grndslm> ahh... was wondering how i got access to that extra .8gb or whatever it was!!
<grndslm> neato
<sslaccessrocks> almoxarife: i don't need it to be self installing, just installed to a user folder without root access involved
<unperson> i.e., still have a partition for hibernation but use it only for that purpose.
<lonnie> phillip, with that install (may require reboot to take effect, don't know) each thing you right-click on  in the file broswer, should have an "open as admin" option
<grndslm> sslaccessrocks, what .deb is this?
<almoxarife> sslaccessrocks: exactly, suffer a bit, give it your password
<phillip> nice
<sslaccessrocks> grndslm: any *.deb file, not one program in particular
<sslaccessrocks> almoxarife: i have no root access on this computer
<almoxarife> sslaccessrocks: exactly
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  in some cases 32bit  kernel with PAE is worse then just the 32bit kernel
<sslaccessrocks> almoxarife: why i asked
<almoxarife> sslaccessrocks: that comp have an owner?
<grndslm> sslaccessrocks, "sudo aptitude install unp"  then you can just "unp any.deb" and it will strip naked for you :D
<sslaccessrocks> grndslm: i can't sudo (root access required), im compiling from source
<almoxarife> grndslm: he can't sudo
<phillip> #plesk
<grndslm> he just said he didn't want to sudo to install
<lonnie> phillip, if you want to benefit from my experience, you can install everything I've ever need on ubuntu, with this one command:    http://pastebin.com/fb1bc46a
<almoxarife> grndslm: he forgot to say he can't sudo
<lonnie> will take while to download, but it will all install
<grndslm> ;)
<M25> sslaccessrocks: do you have all the libraries/dependencies for the program?  then you can compile with make run instead of make install
<sslaccessrocks> M25: yeah, its a perl script, so no compilation needed :)
<M25> sslaccessrocks: do you have perl?
<unperson> A related question:  Is it possible to use, say, an external drive for swap (I would think so), and if so, any idea what would happen should that disk be absent at boot?
<lonnie> at one point, though, you will have to interact to get the java runtime installed
<sslaccessrocks> M25: yes, its installed by default in ubuntu
<lonnie> but it will be menu driven
<sslaccessrocks> grndslm: thanks, that software fixed my problems i believe, i can now install *.deb without root access in ubuntu; thanks again
<grndslm> unperson, external drive = bad idea, for usb is slow
<M25> sslaccessrocks: you said you were compiling from source... but you also said it's a perl script that didn't need compiling... I missed something
<sslaccessrocks> M25: found out after i said that it was perl script (when the ./configure didn't register :) )
<almoxarife> M25: exactly
<grndslm> sure thing :)
<unperson> grndslm, Yes, I agree with you as a general matter.
<phillip> ok cool
<unperson> grndslm, I'm debating what to do with my eeepc 4G.  It has 2 GB of RAM and only 4 GB of internal SSD storage.  I was thinking of using an SD card for swap.
<wick94> hey
<unperson> grndslm, I don't actually know about how the throughput to each of those compares on the eee (obviously depends in part on the SD card).
<danbhfive> unperson: do you need swap?
<lonnie> swap what?
<unperson> grndslm, I suspect you're right that it would be a bad idea in any case.
<j00bar> i upgraded from intrepid to karmic today, and my software raid setup just stops working on bootup. i get the "gave up waiting for root device" error. none of the workaround on #290153 seem to help. anything new on this front?
<wick94> http://ospalace.blogspot.com
<wick94> go open source or go home, lol
<grndslm> unperson, go with out it!  just reboot when necessary... like right-click the panel and add the system monitor... right click that and enable the "memory, swap, network, disk, etc." graphs
<unperson> danbhfive, I assume I probably could (and should) do without it.  The real issue is that I'd love to be able to hibernate.
<wick94> what's the new feature coming in 10.04
<wick94> features*
<grndslm> unperson, is hibernating really necessary when you've got an ssd?
<rww> wick94: discussion and support for 10.04 belongs in #ubuntu+1
<wick94> ok
<wick94> thnx rww
<titan_ark> Dr_Willis, doesnt work. i cannot unmount home so :(
<danbhfive> unperson: ah, I see.  Then yeah, why not use an sd card as swap.  It may destroy the card though
<unperson> grndslm, I think it would be faster than the boot process (which may limited by the CPU rather than the storage speed).
<_CommandeR_> how do i change tty font?
<kenthree_> is there a server version of the mini iso? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD I can't find it
<unperson> danbhfive, Right.  My thinking was that if I destroy an SD card it's no big deal.
<grndslm> yea, atom processors are pretty slow aren't they?  i'd still figure it'd boot in less than 40 sec, tho
<unperson> danbhfive, If I destroyed the internal memory it'd be a lot worse.
<calvenatus> Hello, I need to download the ubuntu repos for use in a remote area without internet access with karmic koala, is this: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/ what i should be aiming for ? is there a better option ?
<Dr_Willis> titan_ark:  ive frogotton what you are even trying to do
<unperson> danbhfive, It may be possible to do hibernate without using swap for virtual memory.  Or else I could at least set swappiness to zero.
<parastatic> Hey everyone I have a quick question if anyone has the time at the moment.
<Semitones> go for it
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  i find my atom based netbook to be rather speedy.. but it is one of my newest machines :)
<danbhfive> unperson: ya, sounds good
<bipolar> Can someone help me with this preseed file? http://pastebin.com/d72de06ad The local[0,1] repos are not getting added to apt, and when it tries to install ssc-packages it fails since it doesn't have the repos.
<parastatic> Okay I just got back into using something other then Windows.  :P  And only issue I have is my gfx.  In my Admin selection I dont see a restricted driver manager.  How do I go about finding that package?
<JayStorm> hi
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  proberly a 30 sec or less boot time here. I rarely notice. i turn it on.. get out the mouse/mousepad.. and its  booted
<unperson> danbhfive, The problem is that if I setup the SD card as swap and then it's absent I don't know what will happen.
<danbhfive> unperson: hibernation will fail, that's it, right?
<unperson> danbhfive, I have no idea if it will boot mostly normally with some error message or if the boot process will freeze or what.
<Dr_Willis> unperson:  you can have several swap entries in the fstab. they all will be used. You could set up a second swap partition if ou wanted
<Dr_Willis> unperson:  id bet it would give a warning/message then go on...
<danbhfive> unperson: I think nothing will happen in that regard.  The boot always checks for a hibernation entry...
<unperson> Dr_Willis, It's a good idea in principle, but in this case I don't think have any other space to use.
<no-name_> hey i have installed 9.10 on a dell latitude lappy and cant get the display to go full screen.  can someone help?  thanks
<grndslm> Dr_Willis, yup... takes my desktop about 25 sec to boot.  would prolly be less if i had linuxBIOS to just bypass hardware checks 8-)
<bolivartech> does anyone know if there is an ubuntu 9.1 server cd with a lamp setup?
<unperson> danbhfive, You mean if I tried to resume from hibernate without the SD card.  But generally I don't know what happens if you try to boot and the swap partition from fstab can't be mounted.
<Greig^> Hey guys, a little question for anyone, I've recently installed 9.10, but I notice that web pages take long to load up, any tips?
<jrib> bolivartech: during install, you can choose to setup lamp
<almoxarife> Greig^: your internet is slow?
<Dr_Willis> 30 sec boot times vs 30+day uptimes on the server :)
<danbhfive> unperson: nothing, I run without swap all the time
<j00bar> i upgraded from intrepid to karmic today, and my software raid setup just stops working on bootup. i get the "gave up waiting for root device" error. none of the workaround on #290153 seem to help. anything new on this front?
<bolivartech> jrib: i don't see that option, just install ubuntu or install cloud
<jrib> !lamp | bolivartech
<ubottu> bolivartech: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Maxdl1> any one here that can help a noooooob
<unperson> grndslm, I don't know how the boot speed for UNR would compare to the speed of resuming from hibernation.  I guess ideally I'd like to install such that I can try out both options, so I'm trying to figure out what would be the best way to enable hibernation.
<Greig^> almoxarife: i wish it was, so i knew where to begin, internet's fine, just taking a while to load dam pages :(
<jrib> bolivartech: not a big deal.  It should be there though I haven't checked in karmic, but it's easy enough to run tasksel after you boot up...
<Maxdl1> cannot get unbuntu to connect to wireless
<bolivartech> jrib: i will try !lamp
<no-name_> hey i have installed 9.10 on a dell latitude lappy and cant get the display to go full screen.  can someone help?  thanks
<almoxarife> Greig^: you are comparing your web load up to another os on same machine?
<unperson> danbhfive, I know you can run without swap just fine, which is what I assume you're doing.  I don't know what happens when the OS is set to use swap but can't find the partition.
<Ahmuck> does anyone know how ibus is used in 9.10?
<unperson> danbhfive, I've always had swap on the same physical disk as /, so it never came up.
<bolivartech> just wanted to make sure it was setup properly as it's been a while
<tenji> Hello out there... I am new to Ubuntu, Just installed it on my laptop. HP dv5000 series, and i can't seem to get my video card drivers.. Can anyone help me?
<grndslm> unperson, gotcha... i wouldn't even be using UNR... so we clearly have different tastes -_-
<rolsworth> is it possible to backup a ubuntu installation and restore it to another hard drive?
<danbhfive> unperson: same thing when you don't have a partition at all.  It just attempts to use the memory it needs.  With 2g of ram, you won't notice anything
<blakkheim> rolsworth: yes
<danbhfive> unperson: unless of course you run allot of stuff...
<rolsworth> how can i get that done
<wolf2k_ubuntu> ...I guess my question wasn't seen.
<Maxdl1> any one help pls
<blakkheim> !info partimage | rolsworth
<ubottu> rolsworth: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 276 kB, installed size 964 kB
<Greig^> almoxarife: yes to win7 but also to another, slower spec machine also running 9.10
<unperson> danbhfive, Nah.  On the early eee's there's not enough CPU to run much.
<DerKlempner> Anyone familiar with NFS and firewalls?  I've got a doozy of a problem concerning NFS setup and ufw.
<unperson> danbhfive, The physical RAM ought to be plenty, it was just a question of getting hibernation sorted.
<almoxarife> Greig^: what browser in ubuntu?
<Greig^> almoxarife: firefox
<Maxdl1> if anyone can help me pls pm me
<danbhfive> unperson: yeah, I don't think you are going to have any nonobvious issues
<Greig^> almoxarife: I've also tried chrome but still as slow
<EEMPHASISS> Hi, I want to clone some partitions, what should I use?  Is something like  "cp -a  /home/*  /media/homenew/"  OK? or should I use something else?
<hexmare> evening all
<blakkheim> !info partimage | EEMPHASISS
<ubottu> EEMPHASISS: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 276 kB, installed size 964 kB
<unperson> grndslm, Perhaps.  The thing is that the eee has a) a slow CPU, b) a very small screen, and c) not much internal storage space, so it seems that an OS that takes those limitations into account is desirable.
<almoxarife> Greig^: not sure this will help, nothing helps a slow connection, I did see a slight increase in page refresh after I installed 'dnsmasq' it's a caching app
<unperson> grndslm, Point b) is sometimes the biggest problem, strangely.
<wolf2k_ubuntu> I'll try asking again. Without having to copy and paste kanji such as 無, what do I require to type kana/kanji natively on Gnome? Some of the guides that I've seen either seem to be targeting earlier versions or reference packages that are no longer available.
<Maxdl1> Help pls picks up wireless connection but wont connect
<Greig^> almoxarife: thanks, i'll check that out
<DerKlempner> Anyone familiar with NFS and firewalls?  I've got a doozy of a problem concerning NFS shares and ufw.
<jrib> people, if you want help, stop being vague and just ask your question
<almoxarife> Greig^: chrome is faster than firefox too :)
<hexmare> is there any particular reason why X always resorts to 800x600 , instead of the mod 5040x1050 that I have configured it for?
<bolivartech> ok I see the they've changed it, made it a package you choose during installation. Thanks for the link!
<unperson> danbhfive, Cool.  I appreciate your perspective on it.  I may just give it a go.  The only thing I have to determine is whether it's possible to make the swap partition available only for hibernation and not virtual memory.
<Damianos> I have a sever boot issue....I tried to use the alt cd to reinstall grub and got a fatal error
<Maxdl1> noob here just installed ubuntu and it picks up wireless but doesnt connect afte put wepkey in
<Damianos> Ubuntu will not boot
<almoxarife> Maxdl1: you sure you have the right key?
<danbhfive> !swap | unperson this page has the commands for swappiness
<ubottu> unperson this page has the commands for swappiness: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Maxdl1> yes its the same key on bottom of dsl modem/router
<dean> hola
<LizardK|ng> swap doesn't make your system go faster
<almoxarife> Maxdl1: unless the key was changed
<Themarker0> Hello, hi everyone, anyone here know off the top of their heads how to configure the DHCP after the fact of installing ubuntu server 8.04 ?
<Maxdl1> im a noo with this system but every othe pc connects
<LizardK|ng> no more than flame stickers make your motorcycle go faster
<Elive_user58_en> i got a problem, i installed ubuntu 9.10 onto my dell dimension 2400, and the screen resolution is 800 x 648, but when i had ubuntu 9.04 i had 1024 x 768 resolution, how can i fix it?
<grndslm> unperson, right... i'd buy a $100-130 SSD (30-60gb OCZ with rebates) and drop that in there.... reinstall real ubuntu... and if you have issues with the lesser pixels (screen res), you can always *hold* ALT + CLICK anywhere on the window and DRAG with mouse whenever you'd like!
<almoxarife> Maxdl1: the setup for wifi, does the router do the dhcp?
<grndslm> unperson, the screen res is the reason a netbook + windows are no fun.... but on linux, you can drag windows around by holding alt, and clicking anywhere in the window to drag... very nice! :)
<rolsworth> this partimage seems doesn't seem to have a GUI
<jrib> rolsworth: it does
<unperson> grndslm, Yeah. I know about the alt key thing, but that gets old fast, trust me.
<Themarker0> Hello, hi everyone, anyone here know off the top of their heads how to configure the DHCP after the fact of installing ubuntu server 8.04 ?
<unperson> grndslm, I mean, if it's a dialog in an app you use often.
<Guest79841> to run animated wall paper(matrix) i have installed xwinwrap and the following command "xwinwrap -ov -fs -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root -window-id WID". it does not work properly rather it has added two panel on the right and left side of my pc and there has no option to remove these panel. what can i do? plz help.
<jason_> hi all, I just did a fresh install of 9.10 with home dir encryption and I want to install dropbox. Do I have to worry that my dropbox files on other computers will become encrypted. (This is probably good, I just want to know what I'm getting into).
<Maxdl1> still the same key as the rest of the pcs
<Maxdl1> spins the wants me to enter it again
<Elive_user58_en> i installed ubuntu 9.10 onto my dell dimension 2400, and the screen resolution is 800 x 648, but when i had ubuntu 9.04 i had 1024 x 768 resolution, how can i fix it?
<wolf2k_ubuntu> ...I may have something. Restarting the VM
<jrib> jason_: no, they won't end up encrypted
<knoppies> Elive_user58_en, have a look in System->preferences->display
<no-name_> hey i have installed 9.10 on a dell latitude lappy and cant get the display to go full screen.  can someone help?  thanks
<Guest79841> to run animated wall paper(matrix) i have installed xwinwrap and the following command "xwinwrap -ov -fs -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root -window-id WID". it does not work properly rather it has added two panel on the right and left side of my pc and there has no option to remove these panel. what can i do? plz help.
<EEMPHASISS>  Hi, I want to clone some partitions from one drive to another, I don't have room to use partimage.   Is  "cp -dpr  /home/*  /media/homenew/"  OK? or should I use something else?
<jason_> jrib: thanks - that makes life easier (if less secure :) )
<Themarker0> Cab anyone help? Anyone know off the top of their heads how to configure the DHCP after the fact of installing ubuntu server 8.04 ?
<jrib> EEMPHASISS: I don't understand how you can't have room to use partimage, how do you intend to clone the partition then?
<dro> what open source wiki's do you guys run on your ubuntu servers? I tried twiki but it seems overly complicated and I've read a bunch of bad reviews about it
<jrib> dro: I like moinmoin, it's what's at help.ubuntu.com/community
<Guest79841> to run animated wall paper(matrix) i have installed xwinwrap and the following command "xwinwrap -ov -fs -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root -window-id WID". it does not work properly rather it has added two panel on the right and left side of my pc and there has no option to remove these panel. what can i do? plz help.
<Themarker0> @dro, moinmoinmoin and media wifi are good also
<jrib> Guest79841: stop repeating so often please
<dro> jrib: sweeet i love the one ubuntu uses, I was actually wanting to use it but thought it was something custom
<dro> Themarker0: ty also i will use moinmoin
<EEMPHASISS> jrib: Just copy from /home/ which is on /dev/sd>>>a<<<5 to /media/homenew which is /dev/sd>>>b<<<5.
<jrib> EEMPHASISS: is /home all of sda5?
<knoppies> Guest23059, give me a sec, I should have a website on how to set that up with a nautilus script.
<gee> moin zusammen
<jrib> EEMPHASISS: maybe you aren't asking the right question.  What are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<EEMPHASISS> jrib: Yes: /home/ is the only mountpoint for sda5
<bithash> dro: you can also try dokuwiki..super simple :)
<unperson> jason_, I'd think no.
<unperson> jason_, If it's reading the mounted FS, is should be getting a decrypted version, right?
<unperson> jason_, Presumably the encryption is only important when trying to mount the FS or access those areas on the raw device.
<unperson> jason_, But I'm no expert.
<unperson> grndslm, I do agree that the problem is VASTLY better with ALT for move.  Having not used Windows in years now, I can't comment on how it does in that regard.
<FloodBot2> unperson: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bipolar> Can someone help me with this preseed file? http://pastebin.com/d72de06ad The local[0,1] repos are not getting added to apt, and when it tries to install ssc-workstations it fails since it doesn't have the repos.
<jrib> EEMPHASISS: right, I don't understand how you can say "I don't have room to use partimage" then
<dro> bithash: ty
<Guest79841> to run animated wall paper(matrix) i have installed xwinwrap and the following command "xwinwrap -ov -fs -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root -window-id WID". it does not work properly rather it has added two panel on the right and left side of my pc and there has no option to remove these panel. what can i do? plz help.
<jrib> Guest79841: wait at least 10 minutes please.
<taran> Windows is more stable than ubuntu!
<gee> hello world
<knoppies> Guest23059, have a look at http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Animated+Desktop+(With+XWINWRAP)+Fixed?content=104598
<taran> Windows is more stable than ubuntu!
<jrib> taran: I agree.  Go use it and leave us alone :)
<knoppies> Guest23059, you might also like: http://compiz-themes.org/content/show.php/i-winwrap+(Animated+Desktop+Script)?content=104823
<taran> its great that u agree
<gee> Windows is more stable than ubuntu???????????
<Elive_user58_en> knoppies, it only has 800 x 648, none other
<jrib> taran: anyway, if you want to stay, please keep it related to ubuntu support only
<EEMPHASISS> jrib: where do I put the image?  /home/ is 60GB & nearly full.  /media/homenew/ is an empty 100Gb partition on a new drive.
<taran> yeah I get errors all the time in ubuntu
<knoppies> Elive_user58_en, you have a problem I had a while ago, give me a sec while I find the fix.
<taran> But not windows
<jrib> EEMPHASISS: so put the image in /media/homenew?
<knoppies> taran, sounds like a bad install, Ive always had it the other way around.
<no-name_> i have installed 9.10 on a dell latitude and am havin g trouble friguring out the display.  cant get it to full screen.  can someone help with this.?
<taran> The problem with windows is viruses
<Elive_user58_en> ok
<jrib> taran: that's fine.  This channel is only for ubuntu support though.  If you want help with the actual errors, then let us know what they are exactly
<gee> problem with ubuntu is sondconfiguration ^^
<knoppies> Elive_user58_en, run the following command, then restart your PC. Hope it helps: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Explore2> Hi all, i can ping google and yahoo but when i try installing the packages i need it doesnt
<EEMPHASISS> jrib: doesn't /media/homenew/ need to be an empty drive for the restore command?
<taran> Think its the ATI drivers
<Explore2> i tried update --fix-missing, still it doesnt..any help?
<Elive_user58_en> ok, running now...
<wolf2k_ubuntu> こんいちわ  All I needed was a restart it looks like.
<xTheGoat121x> Evening everyone
<taran> Windows & rocks !
<jrib> EEMPHASISS: what you just said makes no sense to me.  You just need to make sure sda5 is not mounted and let partimage save the image somewhere in your filesystem (/media/homenew in this case).  But you never answered my question about what you really want to do so there may be a better way to do whatever it is you really want to do
<taran> Windows 7 rocks !
<knoppies> taran, then go find the windows 7 channel.
<Explore2> Hi all, i can ping google and yahoo but when i try installing the packages i need it doesnt, any help please..!
<knoppies> Explore2, it sounds like your "sources" are not in order.
<Themarker0> @dro, moinmoinmoin and media wifi are good also
<knoppies> Explore2, have a look in System -> administration -> Software Sources
<Themarker0> Hello, hi everyone, anyone here know off the top of their heads how to configure the DHCP after the fact of installing ubuntu server 8.04 ?
<Trizicus> When I have a java application going I can only hear sound from that application. When I exit that application I can hear sounds from other applications. How do I fix this?
<jrib> Themarker0: I don't think anything special has to be done...
<Explore2> knoppies: i went to s/w management as i am on 9.10
<taran> \just use windows server 2008
<Explore2> what do i need to check now?
<EEMPHASISS> jrib: want to move away from sda which is starting to have retries on its reads.  sdb is new drive.  Eventually want to move other partitions there, too, then shelve the old drive.  sda layout is crap, so I don't simply want to clone te whole drive.
<knoppies> Explore2, let me go look on my 9.10 install.
<dragon_> i respectfully request some assistance with an /etc/fstab with a cifs file share...  I am not sure why I can not get FULL access to the share.  I can read/write all day long.. but thunderbird is having difficult writing... and I see permissions just says access for group and other...  I am confused.  //xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/thunder /media/network/gx270/thunder cifs rw,auto,users,noperm,username=user,password=pass 0 0
<jrib> EEMPHASISS: I figured as much.  Don't ask how to clone, if you don't want to clone :).  Anyway, just copy the files over and change the mount point in your fstab then
<knoppies> EEMPHASISS, something you might want to consider. When you do a new install using the command line, you can choose to copy contents from another /home file (never used it, not sure how it works). This would obviously be a new install though.
<jrib> !home | EEMPHASISS
<ubottu> EEMPHASISS: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<jrib> EEMPHASISS: that last link is probably relevant for you
<semitones_tea> hey could somebody help me understand the theory behind the real time kernel and tweaks in ubuntu-studio? I'm trying to decide if it would be good for my system
<monkey_d_luffy> Is there a way to force a write mount (ie, not read-only)?   My system insists on mounting my system read-only  (long story and I'm using debian with loop-aes)
<acee12345> can someone tell me what i need to disable on compiz so the "cube" doesnt bounce back and forth a few times before it settles on selected screen
<knoppies> Explore2, on my installation its still under System -> administration -> "Software sources"
<EEMPHASISS> jrib: Thanks: so is something like  "cp -a  /home/*  /media/homenew/"  OK? (-a = "-dpR" = "--no-dereference --preserve=links,--preserve=mode,ownership,timestamps, Recursive")  or should I use something else? What about hidden files?
<dro> Themarker0: do you have any idea what the default moinmoin login is?
<outleradam> what is the advantage of perl over bash?
<outleradam> or even python or perl over bash?
<Themarker0> I'll be honest i have no idea dro. I haven't used it in a long tim
<knoppies> Explore2, make sure all your (applicable) sources are ticked "Main, universe, restricted, multiverse". Then make sure that the selection box has "Main server" or the server for your country selected.
<EEMPHASISS> knoppies, jrib: thanks: just saw your posts: I will check out.
<Weevil> Hey, i'm new to ubunto, can someone help me?
<Weevil> ubuntu*
<Izinucs> outleradam: they are both entirely different things.. perl & python are programming languages and bash is more like "dos" on steriods.
<Themarker0> Also sorry i know you have to edit a file. (Ubuntu server) for the DHCP
<knoppies> Weevil, gee, what do you need help with
<semitones_tea> hey Weevil welcome to Ubuntu
<outleradam> Izinucs: bash is so powerful though, is there anything it cannot do?
<knoppies> Izinucs, I think bash is a lot more than "dos" on steroids.
<Izinucs> outleradam: no idea..
<cgkades> bash is a shell... perl and python are scripting languages.....
<semitones_tea> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Izinucs> knoppies: of course but steroids sort of puts it in context for someone that doesn't know.
<Explore2> knoppies: where do i see them in 9.10, cant find here..
<Weevil> i have this network problem. When i run ubuntu from cd, it finds my network adapter and installs the driver (broadcom). But when i install it and run it from the HD it won't install the drivers...
<knoppies> Explore2, on the menu bar at the top, there should be Applications, Places, System. right? In system is Administration, and in that you should see "Software Sources" right above "Synaptic Package Manager"
<semitones_tea> Weevil, what happens when you try to install them?
<outleradam> bash .sh is a scripting language as well, it's a scripting host right?      I don't understand what the advantage of using perl or python is over using bash.   It seems that with output redirection and all, bash is the logical choice of any program which does not require alot of graphics.
<Weevil> I got to the "hardware devices" (or something) - under Administration, but it doesnt show me anything
<howardTduck> i have installed 9.10 on a dell lappy and cant get it full screen.  can someone please help?
<Izinucs> howardTduck: what kind of video card?
<knoppies> howardTduck, never heard of such a problem, but have you tried increasing the resolution (Im just sucking my thumb here).
<Weevil> when i boot from cd it shows me the drivers to install, but from hd it shows nothing
<dragon_> I am trying to install a thunderbird profile that is REMOTE... on a windows share directory... so I can connect to the same Data from my windows laptop and my Ubuntu machine... is this concept decent?   when I try to setup my thunderbird profilemanager.  it says it doesn't have write access so i can not create my "network" profile.
<howardTduck> it is a dell lappy not sure the video in it
<knoppies> Weevil, I think you need to enable 'restricted' software sources.
<iggimin> can I get Kubuntu help in here?
<Weevil> how do i do that?
<iggimin> 9.10 64-bit
<panfist[laptop]> i installed ubuntu onto sde, an ide hard drive amongst 4 sata drives in an existing array. ubuntu decided to install grub onto sda and screw up the raid array
<Explore2> knoppies: i could install the req package with ap-get thank you..
<Izinucs> howardTduck: open a terminal window and type "lspci" without the quotes
<outleradam> how often do the programs like sed, awk, and cat get changed?    I'm writing a bash script and I'm hoping it survives the test of time
<knoppies> Weevil, System -> Administration -> Software sources.
<panfist[laptop]> also even after reinstalling grub to sde and setting it as a boot drive, i still get an error when booting from that drive
<knoppies> Explore2, glad you fixed it.
<dragon_> on my windows box is a bit sluggish going from one email to the next...  so thinking it might because of it trying to do network share..   I was thinking... maybe be best to get some sort of sync program...  plan on using my ubuntu the most (and keeping it online always, to always collect the mail). but occationally be nice to read it from the laptop too...  any suggestions?
<Izinucs> howardTduck: in there will be the answer of what kind of card
<iggimin> How do I get a fresh install to make this audio card work
<iggimin> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<unperson> Well, thanks for your advice, everyone, and goodnight.
<iggimin> neither headphones or speakers work (it's a Compaq presario)
<knoppies> Weevil, then make sure Proprietary drivers for devices (restricted) is ticked and then close.
<Weevil> i see
<Weevil> i'm gonna try it =D
<Weevil> thanks o/
<Elive_user58_en> knoppies, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did not work
<knoppies> Weevil, hope it works.
<Elive_user58_en> still only 800 x 600
<howardTduck> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)
<knoppies> Elive_user58_en, hmm, then Im not sure. Im going to assume this is the same monitor?
<knoppies> Elive_user58_en, and that you have installed video drivers.
<Izinucs> howardTduck: k.. hang on .. I'll look at the ati site
<dragon_> elive.  i had the same problem (I assume)  as you did the other day.
<howardTduck> k
<zanberdo> what is the localhost address for documentation stored in /usr/share/doc ?
<dragon_> elive    I had to keep editing the xorg.conf file manually till I got it right... it was a BEAR!
<Weevil> its kinda late today, so i'll do taht tomorrow, but thanks for the info o/
<Elive_user58_en> i havent installed any video drivers
<knoppies> Elive_user58_en, that may be your problem
<Izinucs> howardTduck: did you install 32 bit or 64?
<Elive_user58_en> and i never had to in ubuntu 9.04
<direpenguin> how do i register an account with this server
<howardTduck> 32
<Elive_user58_en> 32 bit
<dragon_> elive... and to be honest... I don't know what the heck I did and what websites I utilized to do it...  it was already preinstalled for my case.. just ubuntu just seemed to not like the darn thing...
<zanberdo> I understand I can view them via firefox with a localhost addy, but I'm not able to figure out what the path is
<knoppies> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<direpenguin> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Elive_user58_en> ubottu, i will try that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nomnex> where is mkisofts in Karmic? I don't find it in the repos + and what difference with mkisofts/growisofs/genisoimage? Confusing
<direpenguin>      /msg nickserv register <0211347> <michael_gonzalez456@hotmail.com>
<direpenguin> lol that didnt work
<EEMPHASISS> knoppies, jrib:  Yeah, important line from that page was     "find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /new/"
<lookyaso> i can manually mount my floppy drive with no issues but when i right click to mount floppy from "computer"  i am prompted with unable to mount location no media in the drive. i know this is not the case cause i can mount it manually. ??
<direpenguin>      /msg nickserv register 0211347 michael_gonzalez456@hotmail.com
<direpenguin> bah that didnt work either
<bithash> direpenguin: its NickServ
<Elive_user58_en> ubotto, still 800 x 600 resolution
<blakkheim> direpenguin: i hope that password isn't the same one you use for your email
<JPeterson> What does this mean: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apache2/apache2-utils_2.2.11-2ubuntu2.3_i386.deb
<Izinucs> howardTduck: their site doesn't reference that card.. being agp 2x it sounds older.. have you done a full update of your system? if so have you looked in system>admin>hardware drivers?
<knoppies> Elive_user58_en, ubottu is only a bot. Im the one who called his factoid.
<direpenguin> no i use different passwords for everything dont worry
<knoppies> Elive_user58_en, Im not sure what the issue is, but I would assume its a driver thing.
<Elive_user58_en> oh i didnt know
<Elive_user58_en> ok
<Elive_user58_en> well, how do i get drivers for ubuntu 9.10?
<howardTduck> Izinucs im looking now
<direpenguin> do i still want the brackets
<direpenguin> the <these>
<knoppies> Elive_user58_en, thats alright. I would make sure 'restricted' sources are enabled, and then System -> Administration -> hardware drivers
<direpenguin>      /msg NickServ register <0211347> <Michael_gonzalez456@hotmail.com>
<Elive_user58_en> ok, i will try that
<lookyaso>   /msg
<dragon_> elive_user58_en  I had a similar situation, I believe...  I did a fresh install of 9.10 and it never CREATED an xorg.conf file... I had to get one generated manually, then add some modelines and modes info...
<direpenguin>  /msg NickServ register 0211347 Michael_gonzalez456@hotmail.com
<lookyaso> kill whitespace
<howardTduck> Izinucs says no proprietary drivers installed
<direpenguin> still didnt work, bah
<Shirakawasuna> hi!  I'm trying to put the ubuntu iso on my usb drive, which is actually a MicroSD adapter (which usually works just fine).  I'd like to do an install from this USB drive to a used laptop, but I'm failing to get one working.  So far, I've tried using unetbootin and the usb-creator utility.  The unetbootin completes its task, but the drive doesn't boot (black screen when I select it).  fdisk -l shows that the bootable flag is on.  I
<direpenguin> be back later
<Shirakawasuna> can't get the other option working at all.
<Shirakawasuna> Are there other ways?
<Elive_user58_en> wow
<panfist[laptop]> is this the proper place to ask a question about jaunty?
<Shirakawasuna> I'd be fine doing things manually (working from linux)
<zanberdo> ah, it appears it's defined in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default as /doc/
<zeleftikam> hi all :) brand new ubuntu user here, installed 9.10 Server on brand new hardware, can't get networking going. it is physically linked by ethernet to my router, the light on the mobo is green, the cable check in the BIOS runs successfully. any idea where to start?
<howardTduck> and yes i have done an update.  have jusat installed
<Izinucs> howardTduck: try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then look in there again.
<panfist[laptop]> when using a full disk LVM installation on jaunty, which partition is supposed to get the boot flag? i'm struggling to get a vanilla jaunty installation to boot for the first time
<psycho_oreos> is there anyway to download bcmwl-binary for karmic or ndiswrapper kernel module/driver?
<semitones_tea> zeleftikam, hmm hopefully we can get this working
<knoppies> Shirakawasuna, I made a USB bootable drive in windows (of a linux ISO). I also had problems booting from the drive until I put it before the local HDD on the Bios boot order (even though I was using the boot menu)
<Shirakawasuna> zeleftikam: open up a terminal, type 'ifconfig' and tell us what's there (if necessary, copy it to pastebin.ca manually)
<semitones_tea> zeleftikam, do you see network manager in the top right corner?
<Izinucs> !jaunty | panfist[laptop]
<ubottu> panfist[laptop]: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<EEMPHASISS> bye, bye
<Shirakawasuna> knoppies: hmm, I'll check and see what the boot order is, that's a good idea
<abstrakt> how can i set gvim as my default text editor in nautilus?
<abstrakt> right now it's gedit
<calvenatus> éwc
<calvenatus> lol
<zeleftikam> Semitones, no, i am using Server
<Izinucs> panfist[laptop]: sorry.. I thought jaunty was EOL.. no yet but close
<trism> abstrakt: right click, select properties, open with tab, change the radio button to gvim
<zeleftikam> Shirakawasuna, ipconfig: command not found
<psycho_oreos> zeleftikam, ifconfig
<PingFloyd> ifconfig
<Shirakawasuna> zeleftikam: ipconfig is for dos.  try ifconfig :)
<PingFloyd> you're thinking Winders
<knoppies> Shirakawasuna, yea, it was weird. It failed to boot until I put it first. The other thing I did, was mount the drive on another PC to make sure the data was still in tact, and then I "un mounted" it. That might have also been the problem.
<Shirakawasuna> zeleftikam: at least, tell me if it lists eth0 (or something similar)
<panfist[laptop]> izinucs i'm using it for its xen kernel
<zeleftikam> ah! haha thank you. ifconfig says: lo (only)
<Shirakawasuna> zeleftikam: aha
<zeleftikam> no eth0
<abstrakt> trism, any way to do that for *all* file types that are currently set to use gedit... e.g. all at once, so I don't have to do it for every file type?
<Shirakawasuna> zeleftikam: that's the problem :)
<zeleftikam> yeah!
<zeleftikam> so what do i do :)
<knoppies> zeleftikam, do "ifconfig -a"
<Shirakawasuna> zeleftikam: see what 'ifconfig eth0 up' does
<Izinucs> panfist[laptop]: ah.. so is jaunty the only os on the system? and what seperate partitions have you created?
<Shirakawasuna> zeleftikam: if you type ifconfig afterwards, does eth0 appear?
<Shirakawasuna> zeleftikam: oh, sorry, you might need to do sudo.  'sudo ifconfig eth0 up'
<nomnex> what difference between mkisofs and genisoimage?
<zeleftikam> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<panfist[laptop]> i have four other hard disks that were an existing raid array. when i installed it i used an entire other disk configured with LVM. it looks like it has one primary partition with LVM on it first, then a 250MB ext2 partition on the end with /boot
<howardTduck> Izinucs still nada....
<knoppies> zeleftikam, try "ifconfig -a" and see if eth0 (or something similar) pops up.
<rahduke> hey, im trying to recover data off a busted SCSI drive, i've tried to ddrescue and test disk the location of the drive but neither work....how can i tell whether or not the drive is really totally shot
<Shirakawasuna> zeleftikam: see what knoppies said
<panfist[laptop]> sooo...yes...jaunty is the only os on the system
<zeleftikam> knoppies, Shirakawasuna, there is eth1 there
<Izinucs> howardTduck: I'm stuck sorry.. ati can be tough to impossible sometimes. maybe someone else will know
<zeleftikam> eth1, lo, pan0
<Shirakawasuna> zeleftikam: try 'sudo ifconfig eth1 up'.
<trism> abstrakt: I'm sure there are, but I don't know of any specific tools for it right at the moment
<zeleftikam> Shirakawasuna, okay, that ran without complaints
<rahduke> hey, im trying to recover data off a busted SCSI drive, i've tried to ddrescue and test disk the location of the drive but neither work....how can i tell whether or not the drive is really totally shot
<knoppies> zeleftikam, glad we could help.
<Izinucs> panfist[laptop]: boot flag on the boot partition?  might be the logical choice
<Elive_user58_en> knoppies, i checked 'restricted' in software sources, then went to system-->adminastration-->hardware drivers and it came up with none
<zeleftikam> knoppies, well, it's not connected to the internet.
<zeleftikam> that didn't seem to help
<Shirakawasuna> zeleftikam: type 'ifconfig' again.  Is eth1 there?
<Elive_user58_en> dragon_ i searched my file system for xorg.conf, and i came up with nothing
<panfist[laptop]> i have no idea what the logical choice would be...i'll give that a shot
<zeleftikam> Shirakawasuna, yes.
<zeleftikam> eth1 appears
<knoppies> Elive_user58_en, you have to "reload" using the Synaptic Package Manager (if you havnt already)
<Shirakawasuna> zeleftikam: type 'iwconfig'.  What does it say for eth1?
<Elive_user58_en> i did that alredy
<psycho_oreos> is there anyway to download bcmwl-binary for karmic or ndiswrapper kernel module/driver?
<zeleftikam> eth1 no wireless extensions.
<knoppies> Elive_user58_en, then I don't know. Sorry i couldnt help.
<zeleftikam> Shirakawasuna ^
<Elive_user58_en> no biggie
<Shirakawasuna> zeleftikam: sweet
<semitones_tea> what's the irc channel for community documentation?
<alphapup> I need some help with a ppc install.  Installer does not recognize my HD controller on a G4... says I need to choose a driver from a list.  Is this common?  Is there a common solution?
<Shirakawasuna> zeleftikam: I'm not sure if ubuntu has dhcpcd... try running 'dhcpcd eth1'
<blakkheim> Shirakawasuna: it has dhclient by default i think
<zeleftikam> nope, no dhcpd
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Shirakawasuna> zeleftikam: try unplugging and replugging the ethernet cable
<blakkheim> ...
<blakkheim> Shirakawasuna: look at what i just said
<zeleftikam> Shirakawasuna, good thought. one moment
<PingFloyd> uses dhclient by default
<Elive_user58_en> dragon_, i searched my file system, for xorg.conf, and only found"xorg.conf.5.gz"
<Shirakawasuna> blakkheim: I'm looking up dhclient right now to see how to use it ;).  I always use dhcpcd
<knoppies> Elive_user58_en, then maybe you have to create a xorg.conf file. Give me a sec I might know how to do that.
<zeleftikam> Shirakawasuna, no magic
<resno> hello all, i am looking for a bittorrent client that can run on a headless server that supports rss.
<blakkheim> zeleftikam: sudo dhclient eth1
<Elive_user58_en> ok
<Shirakawasuna> oh, lol
<Shirakawasuna> simple
<Shirakawasuna> what blakkheim said, zeleftikam
<knoppies> Elive_user58_en, (im just guessing from here on out, but it might be worth a shot). Someone told me to run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to create a xorg.conf file.
<zeleftikam> blakkheim, MAGIC
<knoppies> Elive_user58_en, assuming your card is an nvidia one.
<knoppies> Elive_user58_en, that also might need the nvidia drivers.
<lakotajames> hi guys.  My nautilus doesn't work.  "sudo apt-get --reinstall install nautilus" gives me "Reinstallation of nautilus is not possible, it cannot be downloaded."
<zeleftikam> THANKS EVERYONE!!!
<Elive_user58_en> ok, i will try it
<zeleftikam> will my networking work as expected from now on?
<zeleftikam> if i shut down, etc
<zeleftikam> it should be okay tomorrow?
<Elive_user58_en> knoppies, it said commmand not found
<knoppies> Elive_user58_en, hmm, ok. then Im not sure.
<Shirakawasuna> zeleftikam: maybe
<Shirakawasuna> zeleftikam: cross your fingers ;)
<zeleftikam> haha. maybe is not a good answer! i'll try it
<knoppies> zeleftikam, you might want to restart now just to test it.
<zeleftikam> aye.
<Elive_user58_en> ok, no biggie
<semitones_tea> Doesn't network manager have a cli version nowadays?
<blakkheim> semitones_tea: wicd does
<semitones_tea> I thought nm did too
<zeleftikam> knoppies, no magic, it breaks when i reboot
<semitones_tea> there's got to be a way to do it automagically
<Izinucs> zeleftikam: I've missed most of this.. you trying to set a static IP?
<lakotajames> :/ I really need help with this.
<zeleftikam> Izinucs, greetings. i am trying to get a network/internet connection at all
<lakotajames> nautilus doesn't work any more, and it's fairly important that it does.
<Izinucs> zeleftikam: wireless or wired?
<zeleftikam> Izinucs, wired, desktop computer, brand new hardware build
<q0_0p> anyone here know what service uses udp port 40024?
<q0_0p> i'm using ubuntu karmic
<zeleftikam> the scholars here had me going just fine a moment ago, but then i restarted and it's no longer working
<abstrakt> how can i use find to find all files that have the word foo somewhere in the filepath?
<Izinucs> zeleftikam: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<zeleftikam> Izinucs, no, not really, since the computer has no networking ability whatsoever
<abstrakt> e.g. /usr/lib/foo/something.txt /var/www/foo/index.php
<Izinucs> zeleftikam: take a look at it.. does it have only 2 lines?
<abstrakt> when i do find . -name \*foo\* -print i only get folders named foo and files with the name foo, not all files under folders named foo
<lakotajames> guys, please help me,  what do I do when I get the "Reinstallation of nautilus is not possible, it cannot be downloaded." message?
<semitones_tea> zeleftikam, didn't you get it to work?
<zeleftikam> Izinucs, it references lo and eth0, iface eth0 inet dhcp and auto eth0
<zeleftikam> i think maybe i should change these to eth1 since that's what worked earlier ;-)
<lakotajames> am I even on irc correctly?
<semitones_tea> lakotajames, could you try reinstalling it from a cd?
<zeleftikam> lakotajames, i can hear you
<MilitantPotato> lakotajames: make sure your software sources are set right
<lakotajames> semitones_tea: how do I go about doing that?
<Izinucs> zeleftikam: worth a try.. open the file with sudo nano /etc/networking/interfaces
<lakotajames> MilitantPotato: which source is nautilus in?
<zeleftikam> Izinucs, i used pico, that's ok right?
<semitones_tea> lakotajames, you would add the cd to your software sources -- but seeing as you are connected to the internet already, you might want to try another way
<PingFloyd> lakotajames: did you try reinstalling via apt-get?
<Izinucs> zeleftikam: yep
<zeleftikam> Izinucs, ok, i changed them to eth1, restarting now
<zeleftikam> we'll see if she works from the get-go now
<lakotajames> PingFloyd:
<lakotajames> lakota@lakota-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get --reinstall install nautilus
<lakotajames> Reading package lists... Done
<lakotajames> Building dependency tree
<lakotajames> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot2> lakotajames: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lakotajames> Reinstallation of nautilus is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<lakotajames> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<renegaid> ubuntu takes forever to boot when I attach all my hard drives. when disconnected it boots up quickly
<semitones_tea> Izinucs, do things in /etc/networking/interfaces start automatically?
<lakotajames> oops.
<Izinucs> simplexio: yes
<Izinucs> semitones_tea: yes
<PingFloyd> lakotajames: did you do an apt-get update first?
<semitones_tea> Izinucs, thanks, got to remember that :)
<MilitantPotato> lakotajames: main
<lakotajames> PingFloyd: I think so, lemme do it again to make sure.
<nomnex> anybody? mkisofs 2.01 is not what you see here. This line is only a fake for too clever
<nomnex> GUIs and other frontend applications. In fact, this program is:
<nomnex> genisoimage 1.1.9 (Linux)
<Izinucs> semitones_tea: sometimes it helps to uninstall network manager and install wicd..
<lakotajames> PingFloyd: yes, I did.
<zeleftikam> Izinucs, we have magic! Working great. Thanks very much. This problem was caused because I installed Ubuntu Server on one PC, and got it running great, then i built a new PC with an IDENTICAL motherboard and put the disk in it and it booted but for some reason it's eth1 on this mobo and eth0 on the old one. strange.
<Izinucs> zeleftikam: great.. :)
<PingFloyd> lakotajames: maybe you're just having troubles with the repo you have in the source.list
<nomnex> different names but same app?
<semitones_tea> Izinucs, Hmm, for me it was the opposite. I had lubuntu which uses wicd, and it was flaky for me
<semitones_tea> Izinucs, uninstalling wicd and installing nm fixed it
<Izinucs> semitones_tea: I couldn't set a static ip with network manager I had to use wicd
<zeleftikam> Thanks again everyone, the efficiency with which I got help has convinced me that Ubuntu is the correct platform for my business applications. I couldn't have had help from Apple or Microsoft this quickly for their products. Ubuntu forever!
<semitones_tea> Izinucs, I see -- I'll remember that
<zeleftikam> Cheers all :)
<JPeterson> What's the equivalent of pause in a batch file (#!/bin/bash)?
<lakotajames> PingFloyd:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/377339/
<lakotajames> PingFloyd: am I missing something important?
<NoOutlet> Hey everybody. Is there a way to subscribe to iTunes podcasts without using iTunes?
<nomnex> got my answer, http://cdrecord.berlios.de/private/linux-dist.html if the info is correct, it's a thumb down for Debian
<bipolar> Can someone help me with this preseed file? http://pastebin.com/d72de06ad The local[0,1] repos are not getting added to apt, and when it tries to install ssc-workstations it fails since it doesn't have the repos.
<craigbass1976> I've a new acer laptop.  The number pad doubles as home, end, page up, and page down.  This is generally fine.  But if I hit shift and home (in preparation for deleting a whole line of text), I get 7.  Any ideas?
<JPeterson> Ok, I found it "read -p "Press any key… start #"
<JPeterson> Is there any alternative to read -p that accepts any key?
<Ternpen> /lib/modules/`uname -r`/source does not resolve as a proper link; anyone know how to fix this?
<PingFloyd> lakotajames: seems ok at a glance, he's a list of mirrors http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<Elive_user58_en> knoppies, dragon_, i tried to create a xorg.conf file by following ubuntu's instructions, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910 (bottom of page) and it didnt work, then i tried this page, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/create-a-xorgconf-file.html and this page http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_create_xorg.conf and none of them worked
<jazz> would a linuxmint theme be compatible with ubuntu? icons wallpaper and sounds?
<lakotajames> PingFloyd: this line is most important, right?  "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-updates main restricted universe multiverse"
<knoppies> Elive_user58_en, I wouldn't know. If it is that important to you, you could consider doing a fresh install again.
<mrpink57>  /quit
<Izinucs> Elive_user58_en: nvidia card?
<lakotajames> jazz: yes.
<Elive_user58_en> no, built in intel
<jazz> lakotajames,  thanks i kinda thought so but best not to assume when messing with root
<PingFloyd> lakotajames: I believe that one tries to redirect you to another one in round robin fashion
<PingFloyd> lakotajames: I would just try adding another repo to the source.list and then apt-get update and try again
<lakotajames> PingFloyd: thanks.  I'll try that.
<phillip> #centos
<Elive_user58_en> well, cya all later, nd thanks for trying
<Elive_user58_en> and*
<jazz> is there a room for themers?
<ronj> Hello
<lakotajames> ronj: hi.  in the future, don't say hello, you can just ask your question first thing.
<ronj> lakotajames, I like to say hello when I enter a room
<lakotajames> ronj ok, but people in here don't like it. :p
<jazz> ronj,  as do i
<ronj> that's sad
<jazz> kinda like walking into a conversation you excuse yourself
<Izinucs> ronj: there's 1200+ people here.. they won't remember you said hello..
<lakotajames> ronj: well, right now isn't that bad, but when this room is really active people don't want stuff that's not relevant to ubuntu support taking up space.
<ronj> Izinucs, OK about your point. I'm not used to chans with so many people. Noted.
<un214> spawning irc as root gets you kicked off the server immediately !?!
<jazz> lakotajames,  good to know im new to irc myself - there isnt a room for themers would there?
<ronj> I'm more active in smaller chans and you're right that 1200 people saying hello means more hell than hello
<ronj> now, my question :P
<lakotajames> jazz: I'm sure there is, but I don't know what it is. :p  you might try and find the gnome channel, and ask them.
<alphapup> Anybody with ppc install experience?
<jazz> lakotajames,  thanks
<un214> all right how do I make a custom X enviornment -- the world is too borked
<renegaid> when I boot ubuntu with my windows 7 raid 0 drives attached it takes a long time to boot. anyone know why?
<Izinucs> alphapup: there is a channel for ppc... #ubuntu-ppc or #ubuntu-powerpc
<alphapup> thanks!
<Izinucs> alphapup: not many in there though
<ronj> I'd like to bind certain home folders to specific folder icons (like Documents, Downloads, Music... by default). xdg-user-dirs is here for this and indeed I'm able to add entries to .config/user-dirs.dirs, but I'm unable to find how to specify icons. The freedesktop specification doesn't mention it and my attempts at digging how it was made by my icon theme were unsuccessful. any help?
<un214> Anybody know how to fix this: depends python-qt4 (<4.7.0-2ubuntu2+~) but 4.7.0-u2buntu3 is to be installed
<Nitsuga> ronj, The places icons are  in <icon folder>/places/<size>/
<Nitsuga> ronj, for example the humanity icons in 64x64px are in /usr/share/icons/Humanity/places/64
<ronj> Nitsuga, yes I found this, but suppose I declare a new XDG_APPLICATIONS_DIR="$HOME/Apps" in my .config/user-dirs.dirs . Where should I place this "applications" icon?
<lakotajames> ronj: from google: " It is possible to chose a custom icon for a given folder in Nautilus by right-clicking and opening the folder's "properties" dialog."
<lakotajames> ronj: don't know if that'll help or not.
<un214> Look apt-get dist-upgrade removed kde and left me with no usable login session
<Nitsuga> mmm...
<ronj> Nitsuga, I tried following the naming structure, meaning creating a /usr/share/icons/gnome-wise/scalable/places/folder-applications.svg but it seems it's not enough
<ronj> lakotajames, that'd work for a single user, but I'm looking for a solution easily deployable without a lot of clicks
<Nitsuga> it seems we'll have to RTFS
<Nitsuga> Read the Fucking Source [code]
<un214> what's the apt-get syntax to request a force-install of a specific version of a specific package?
<lakotajames> ronj: what if you did it once, then copied the configuration for nautilus across all users?
<semitones_tea> !ohmy | Nitsuga
<ubottu> Nitsuga: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Nitsuga> ups
<semitones_tea> just the foul language part :)
<lakotajames> nitsuga: I think they don't even want you to use rtfm, or rtfs
<pd_fire> we'll have to stick with rts then?
<pd_fire> or rtm
<ronj> lakotajames, hmmm maybe. any idea where would this configuration be stored? deep inside a gconf structure?
<Nitsuga> read the... Full Su¡ource
<semitones_tea> f could stand for freaking
<Nitsuga> Source
<Nitsuga> of Full
<Nitsuga> or Famous
<NoOutlet> [code]
<semitones_tea> I like famous
<bipolar> Can someone help me with this preseed file? http://pastebin.com/d72de06ad The local[0,1] repos are not getting added to apt, and when it tries to install ssc-workstations it fails since it doesn't have the repos.
<ronj> but anyway, I like this clean XDG definition and that would be nice to follow it
<lakotajames> Nitsuga: fine, is what I usually say it means.  but they usually don't like it anyway.
<lakotajames> ronj: probably deep in gconf.  Maybe if you're lucky it'll be in .nautilus or something, though ^_^
<JonathanEllis> Anyone know an application where I can trigger sound files by pressing keys : that is different sound files mapped to various keys?
<ronj> Nitsuga, I wasn't successful at reading the famous source. maybe you'll be better than I was
<dagnachew> hi all
<JonathanEllis> I want to use it to play sound effects in a theatre or jingles in a radio station
<dagnachew> gnomad2
<dagnachew> Device 0 (VID=041e and PID=4158) is a Creative ZEN V 2GB.
<dagnachew> Queried Creative ZEN V (Video)
<dagnachew> Bus error
<FloodBot2> dagnachew: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nitsuga> I don't think that it is in gConf or .nautilus because when using HUmainity in KDE it shows the icons
<vivek> hi
<un214> ok looks like apt-get update sources are not replaced atomically
<un214> a new apt-get update yielded an installable kde
<Izinucs> unimatrix: you mean unstable?
<Izinucs> unimatrix: sorry.. un214 left
<torasuku> Is there a way to remove a MOUNTED object from my "bookmarks" in Nautilus?
<q0k> Does Ubuntu have a GUI programming tool?
<Izinucs> torasuku: right mouse click delete?
<ronj> q0k, Glade for example
<torasuku> Izinucs, mounted object. Specifically, my external HDD also mounts a fake "CD" that I don't want appearing.
<Izinucs> torasuku: that's strange.. does it also come up with a mount point?
<torasuku> Izinucs, yes. And if I eject it it also ejects my HDD..
<Izinucs> torasuku: I've never seen that.. gnome or kde?
<torasuku> GNOME, Nautilus :\
<Izinucs> torasuku: nvm.. nautilus would mean gnome
<Ternpen> anyone know how to force load a kernel module?
<ronj> Nitsuga, found this http://osdir.com/ml/svn-commits-list/2009-06/msg03882.html which lists a fixed number of folders. I hope it's not hardcoded :-/
<Izinucs> torasuku: sorry I don't know.. I'm not sure what mounts an external usb HD, upstart? or hal? .. might check the bugs on launchpad..
<ubyserver> Hello Ubuntu Community.
<Izinucs> Ternpen: what kind? graphics?
<Ternpen> dvb card
<q0k> ubyserver, Hello!
<ubyserver> Hope you are all having a beautiful day.
<ubyserver> Hey q0k :)
<Nitsuga> ronj, as I can see in  the.. Fantastic Source it IS hardcoded
<q0k> :)
<Izinucs> Ternpen: modprobe <something> as root I think
<Nitsuga> you should file a bug
<ubyserver> Alright, I am beginning a quest with setting up a webserver.
<Ternpen> Izinucs, modprobe fails due to symbol disagreement. I want the kernel to ignore that.
<ronj> Nitsuga, in which package did you find this? xdg-user-dirs?
<ronj> Nitsuga, which file?
<ubyserver> I have a ununtu 8.04 webserver in which I would like to install cPanel, LAMP.
<Izinucs> ubyserver: sudo tasksel .. then choose LAMP
<ubyserver> Alright, will begin with that.
<Nitsuga> http://osdir.com/ml/svn-commits-list/2009-06/msg03881.html
<ubyserver> I'm connected to the server via Putty.
<Nitsuga> it is in gnome
<Nitsuga> glib, precisely
<ronj> Nitsuga, wooooow
<ubyserver> Nitsuga: My first and only option reads OpenSSH Server
<ubyserver> LAMP is not in this list.
<ubyserver> Maybe it is already installed.
<ubyserver> Let me do some research to see how to check this.
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, did you install ubuntu minimal, desktop or server?
<ubyserver> It's Ubuntu Server 8.04
<ubyserver> Purchased from ServerBeach host.
<ronj> Nitsuga, my eyes are bleeding. I'll file and link GNOME/LP bug couple
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, it should come preinstalled
<ki4cgp> ubyserver, you can also try installing phpmyadmin
<Shazam> Anyone willing to walk me through getting a webcam operational, or point to a good walkthrough? Logitech Quickcam family.
<ronj> Nitsuga, thanks
<ubyserver> Alright.
<ubyserver> ronj: For bloody eyes the doctor is the best.
<mehsiu> hi there.
<Izinucs> Shazam: install cheese and see if it works with that.. after that I'll defer to others
<Speedy2> Hey all.  Any suggestions on compiling a VANILLA kernel with Ubuntu?
<Nitsuga> ronj, as a workaround you may use XDG_DIR_PUBLICSHARE. I don't wind any use to that folder
<here4thegear> Not sure what language I need to use for this on an ubuntu server (Command Line Only). I have file arialbd.ttf In windows, when I hover over this file, I see a tooltip for a title: which says "Arial Bold"... I need to find a way on my server to get that title.
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, try typing the server's IP adress ina browser
<ronj> Nitsuga, yup, or do it manually like lakotajames suggested
<Nitsuga> it should say "It works!" or something like that
<Nitsuga> ronj, but in my nautilus that option isn't present
<ubyserver> Nitsuga: Returns Unable To Connect.
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, maybe it is installed but it is not running sudo service apache2 status will tell you
<ubyserver> Alright.
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, maybe it is installed but it is not running: `sudo service apache2 status` will tell you
<ubyserver> hmmm command not found.
<ubyserver> Maybe I'm typing it wrong.
<ubyserver> Nope.
<Nitsuga> or server edition doesn't have sudo
<ubyserver> I typed exactly that and No go.
<Nitsuga> I forgot that :P
<ubyserver> Ahh
<Nitsuga> login as root, typing su and root's password
<ronj> Nitsuga, yes it is. Right click on a folder > Properties > Click the icon
<ubyserver> In.
<Izinucs> Nitsuga: server does have sudo
<Nitsuga> ronj, can't believe that i didn't see that
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, now run /etc/init.d/apache2 stat
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, now run /etc/init.d/apache2 status
<ubyserver> Ok
<rolsworth> is there a way to auto mount a hard drive? i always have to enter the password when i need to mount it
<Nitsuga> rolsworth, you can do so with the /etc/fstab file
<ubyserver> run not found.But I did ls /etc/init.d
<ubyserver> And I don't see apache2 in there.
<Nitsuga> open it as root ( gksudo gedit /etc/fstab )
<jazz> how does one pm again in x chat?
<Speedy2> rolsworth: Yes, add it to your fstab file.
<ubyserver> So maybe apache isn't pre-installed.
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, so (surprisingly) it hasn't apache installed
<Speedy2> jazz: /msg <user> <message>
<ubyserver> Alright.
<jazz> Speedy2,  thank you
<ubyserver> Nitsuga: What would you recommend if I would like to setup LAMP + cPanel
<ubyserver> I reckon I install LAMP first?
<Nitsuga> you _must_ install LAMP first
<rolsworth> how exactly do i add it?
<ubyserver> Alright.
<Speedy2> jazz: No problem.  Look into "IRC commands", xchat just uses standard IRC commands
<Speedy2> rolsworth: Dude, you can do a google search on "fstab" and try to understand.
<rats> hello
<Nitsuga> rolsworth, in the las line write the partition device, an space, the mount point, an space and the partition format
<rolsworth> everything seems to be very complicated. thanks for the help
<Nitsuga> example_
<jazz> Speedy2,  x-) thanks a mill.
<Speedy2> rolsworth: You'll need to know the device name (/dev/sda, /dev/sdb), etc. and the partition (1, 2, 3, etc)
<Nitsuga> rolsworth, example: /dev/sda2              /media/Windows7 ntfs-3g
<rats> need some help with this 'E:Type 'ain' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/awn-testing-ppa-karmic.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<Speedy2> rolsworth: type sudo fdisk -l to get an idea of how your system
<asdffdsasdffds23> Hi, how do I give myself permission to mount external hard-drives?
<Speedy2> rolsworth: And look at /etc/fstab to see the organization.  You will have to be careful about owner/user mask if you're mounting a "UNIX" volume (xfs, ext2/3/4, JFS, etc)
<Izinucs> !fstab | rolsworth
<ubottu> rolsworth: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<allo_946> Hi, how do I give myself permission to mount external hard-drives?
<rats> can some one help me with this erroe 'E:Type 'ain' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/awn-testing-ppa-karmic.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, instal the packages apache2 php5 mysql-server
<ubyserver> Alright
<ubyserver> For some reason I'm trying ' apt-get install apache2' And Error = cound't find package
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, you may also want phpmyadmin
<Izinucs> ubyserver: try apt-cache search apache2
<phong_> hello
<ubyserver> Nothing happens :(
<Benbong> ubyserver, have you done apt-get update before ?
<ubyserver> Just did it
<ubyserver> done.
<Benbong> you should check your repository then
<here4thegear> I'm pretty sure it's just apt-get install apache
<here4thegear> but, I could be mistaken, it's been a while
<ubyserver> now it worked
<Shazam> my webcam is properly listed under lsusb, I've installed the qc-usb driver (its a Logitech Quickcam) What's the next step I should be looking for in terms of basic functionality
<ubyserver> apt-get install apache2 worked
<here4thegear> cool
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, great
<Izinucs> ubyserver: sudo tasksel will probably work now too
<Nitsuga> I personally have had some trouble with tasksel
<ubyserver> Oh after the update It shows LAMP server in the list
<ubyserver> Nitsuga: copy that.
<Izinucs> ubyserver: you may want to "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to fully update your system
<ubyserver> Alright.
<ubyserver> Should I not do the tasksel , LAMP server and DNS server now?
<ubyserver> Or should I do the apt-get upgrade first.
<Izinucs> no.. do the update first
<ubyserver> alright.
<ubyserver> How do I uninstall the apt-get apache2
<ubyserver> That I just did or no worries?
<Izinucs> no worries
<ubyserver> alright, going to run those commands on the server.
<thecliff> "General Error - Unable to mount file system" when first loading Ubuntu 9.10 using GRUB 2 -- any ideas?
<Nitsuga> about apt-get upgrades: Is teher any repo administrator/ in this channel? I have some trouble with the main Ubuntu repo, is gives me a 403 Forbideden error while trying to update libmysqlclient16 ( http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-cluster-7.0/libmysqlclient16_7.0.9-1_amd64.deb )
<Shazam> huh. my webcam isn't listed under video devices.
<Nitsuga> *here
<ubyserver> apt-get upgrade complete. Now on to apt-get distro..
<ubyserver> Done.
<Izinucs> sudo tasksel .. lamp
<ubyserver> Now go on and run the tasksel and select DNS + LAMP server?
<thecliff> "General Error - Unable to mount file system" when first loading Ubuntu 9.10 using GRUB 2 -- any ideas?
<Izinucs> ubyserver: do you need a dns server? probably not
<ubyserver> Yep.
<ubyserver> It's an online server that I purchased
<ubyserver> Will have multiple domains
<Izinucs> k
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, that doesn't mean that you need DNS
<ubyserver> Oh alright.
<ubyserver> Id din't know.
<allo_946> Hi, how do I give myself permission to mount external hard-drives? Just a good link will do, I'm not looking for techy support! (Please:))
<ubyserver> So I can leave it out?
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, yes
<here4thegear> I need to read attributes (like title) from ttf files. I'm familiar with php, bash, and some py.. can either of those do it for me?
<ubyserver> Alright awesome.
<ubyserver> Should I leave OpenSSH server checked?
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, of course
<Izinucs> sure
<ubyserver> Alright.
<Nitsuga> otherwise you will uninstall it and loose control of the server
<ubyserver> rofl
<ubyserver> Would not want that.
<Izinucs> ubyserver: install screen too. but you can do that later
<rats> how to install avant-window-navigator
<ubyserver> Why not now :)
<Izinucs> if you can go for it
<ubyserver> Nah I would rather stick to command line though.
<ubyserver> I want to overhaul the learning process :)
<Izinucs> screen *is* command line..
<ubyserver> I thought you meant gui
<lostinspace_46> How do I give one piece of software permission to write to another piece of software?
<Izinucs> no.. screen is a terminal multiplexer.. so you can start a process .. disconnect and come back later to see what happens
<ubyserver> Ahh
<Nitsuga> I would install byobu
<Nitsuga> is in fact a screen profile
<Nitsuga> but very useful
<ubyserver> Alright. Installing packages.
<unperson> What repository should I add in order to install skype on Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10?
<ubyserver> Alright just set root passwd
<ubyserver> Installed.
<rats> 'E:Type 'ain' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/awn-testing-ppa-karmic.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.' can osme one help
<ubyserver> LAMP server installed.
<ubyserver> wonderful
<ubyserver> I now have the beautiful var/www
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, you may want phpmyamdin to manage your database
<resno> i lost the password to mysql and cant recover it. i have stoppped the instance, and have tried access it through mysql but its not working.
<ubyserver> Should I installed Plesk or cPanel
<ubyserver> Or stick to PHPmyadmin
<here4thegear> lostinspace_46: I don't know the 'proper' way exactly but, I believe it would work if you simply added the two softwares to the same group
<Nitsuga> rats, press alt-f2 and then type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/awn-testing-ppa-karmic.list
<Nitsuga> remove the first line, save and voilà
<here4thegear> ubyserver: isn't phpmyadmin part of cpanel?
<ubyserver> Yes it indeed is.
<ubyserver> I forgot.
<rats> Nitsuga: k
<ubyserver> It is also apart of Plesk. I did forget this :)
<here4thegear> ubyserver: I like cpanel, but that's just me.. I've never used Plexk
<ubyserver> Nitsuga: Awesome, the IP now shows It works!
<ubyserver> They both get the job done.
<ubyserver> I'm used to both.
<lostinspace_46> here4thegear, I agree, but I don't know how to add software to a group.
<rats> Nitsuga: did that .. what do i do now
<zepher> Anyone have some tips for getting a WPA wireless connection to work?
<here4thegear> lostinspace_46: run the software and while it's running do ps auxx then you will know what user:group is is running as?
<Nitsuga> rats, save the file and try again
<ubyserver> Installing phpmyadmin by apt-get install phpmyadmin
<rats> Nitsuga: there is only ain in the file
<rats> do i still save it
<ubyserver> now webserver to configure automatically has 'apache2, apache, apache-ssl, apache-perl, lighttpd
<rats> Nitsuga: do i still save it
<ubyserver> Should I select all of the above or just what I have installed apache2?
<here4thegear> lostinspace_46: er, no... duh, it will show as your user:group.. never mind.. lol
<Nitsuga> yes, if you want you can delete it
<Nitsuga> rats, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/awn-testing-ppa-karmic.list
<ubyserver> I'll just go with apache2
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, choose apache2 and apache-ssl
<ubyserver> Alright so I'll do it again
<rats> Nitsuga: nothign came
<ubyserver> uh oh :(
<Nitsuga> rats, it menas that everything is ok
<Nitsuga> means
<ubyserver> II tried apt-get autoremove with no luck.
<rats> Nitsuga: hang on something came
<ubyserver> ahh
<ubyserver> got it
<rats> Nitsuga: rm: cannot remove `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/awn-testing-ppa-karmic.list': No such file or directory
<ubuntu-noob>  can anybody help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377094/ ... many thanks...
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, it will ask you again with dpkg-econfigure phpmyadmin
<ubyserver> alright
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, it will ask you again with dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<Nitsuga> rats, it already deleted it
<lostinspace_46> here4thegear I didn't realize software was grouped.  Knowing that, I will see what I can do. Thanks!
<Nitsuga> it's done
<ubyserver> If I will be using perl as well should I include?
<petrichor> hm
<rats> Nitsuga: oh k .. thanks
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, no, apache-perl is for apache1
<allo_946> Hi, how do I give myself permission to mount external hard-drives? Just a good link will do, I'm not looking for techy support! (Please:))
<ubyserver> Understood.
<Nitsuga> using perl and CGI to get access to phpmyadmin
<ubyserver> uh oh now the errors come up.
<rats> Nitsuga: how do i go abt to downlad awn then
<Nitsuga> in apache2 you can use modules, wich are much faster and reliable
<petrichor> mouse sensitivity not adjusting in preferences -- any ideas? -- googled all around, cant find anything
<ubyserver> invoce-rc.d: unknown init script, /etc/init.d/apache-ssl not found
<petrichor> ubuntu 9.10 w/ wubi
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, so forget about it
<Nitsuga> for now
<ubyserver> But you recommend this because it is the best way to go.
<ubyserver> So maybe just remove phpmyadmin
<ubyserver> and redo?
<Nitsuga> ubyserver, unless you have https access to your server and a certificate
<ubyserver> Nope no cert.
<bigtom21485> this is gunna sound really lame but does anyone know how to get "virtuaGirl HD" to run on linux?
<Nitsuga> so forget for the moment
<lostinspace_46> rats,  See the chown and chmod manuals
<ubyserver> Alright.
<Nitsuga> it is compleining because https isn't configured
<rats> lostinspace_46: where do i find that
<ubyserver> so now phpmyadmin is installed.
<ubyserver> next is cPanel?
<ronj> bigtom21485, is that a windows app?
<bigtom21485> ronj: yeah it is
<lostinspace_46> rats,  In theminal type man chown and man chmod
<ronj> bigtom21485, have you tried wine? if wine doesn't work, try wine-1.2
<lostinspace_46> *terminal
<bigtom21485> i drink wine in real life but but not sure where or what wine is on linux
<Nitsuga> rats, to install awn jut look for it in the software centre
<Nitsuga> or type sudo aptitude install avant-window-navigator
<ubyserver> With some research, I've found that cPanel best supports CentOS and RH.
<ubuntu-noob>  can anybody help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377094/ ... many thanks...
<iflema> petrichor is there a change if you put acceleration all up and sensitivity all down?
<ubyserver> Have you managed cPanel on Ubuntu?
<ubyserver> Or should I go with something like Webmin?
<rats> Nitsuga: i did that but it shows an error .... The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<ronj> bigpresh, ok, wine is a program that lets you run Windows applications under Ubuntu
<ronj> bigtom21485 sorry, ok, wine is a program that lets you run Windows applications under Ubuntu
<Izinucs> ubyserver: webmin isn't recommended in ubuntu.. it doesn't follow their conventions
<jiohdi> WINE lets you runs SOME windows apps... not all
<Izinucs> !ebox | ubyserver
<ubottu> ubyserver: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ubyserver> Understood.
<here4thegear> ubyserver: no, I've used it on centos only so far
<bigtom21485> ronj: thats badass how do i get it
<Nitsuga> rats, first do a sudo aptitude update
<ronj> jiohdi, yeah, let's try with him to see if it works on his case
<jiohdi> if you find USB windows apps, they will work best under wine
<ubyserver> alright, checking that out.
<rats> Nitsuga: k ill do that ..
<Nick_Meister> hi guys im having a small issue, my quadcore phenom 2 is only being recognized as one processor instead of 4
<ronj> bigtom21485, open System > Administration > Synaptic package manager
<bigtom21485> lol ill trade you...j/k
<Izinucs> Nick_Meister: you running 64 bit?
<Nick_Meister> Izinucs, yep
<bigtom21485> ronj: done
<Izinucs> Nick_Meister: sorry.. I had to ask.. even though I don't have the answer .
<nick125> Nick_Meister: Can you pastebin the output of 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' (in a terminal, without quotes)?
<Nick_Meister> it was running fine till i updated to new kernel through the auto updates
<bigtom21485> ronj: which version of wine do i want?
<seanbrystone> Nick_Meister, now you got me curious how do you check processors? I got the same chip
<ronj> bigtom21485, then licate the package called "wine", right click, click "Install", then "Apply" in the toolbar
<nick125> Nick_Meister: Hmm. That has me curious. What does uname -a say?
<Nitsuga> Nick_Meister, what happens if you do a echo 1 | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
<ronj> bigtom21485, let's try first with wine (which is wine 1.0.something)
<ubyserver> Just read the help page for eBox.
<rats> Nitsuga: its giving me an error when i try updating
<Benbong> Nick_Meister, try dmesg | grep CPU
<ronj> bigtom21485, once it is installed, try installing/launching your windows app. if it doesn't work, try installing wine1.2 which is more recent, less stable, but may work better for some apps
<Nick_Meister> http://pastebin.org/92366
<Benbong> you should have the number of cpu recognized by the kernel
<Nick_Meister> ok thats for the cat one
<Nitsuga> rats, now or before editing/deleting that file?
<rats> Nitsuga: after deleting
<ronj> bigtom21485, also, have a look at the WINE Compatibility database: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<seanbrystone> how do you scroll up in screen?
<ubyserver> Just looking at the ebox rdepends, I would not know which modules I require.
<rats> Nitsuga: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the list directory
<klappi> hello i want to make ubuntu hybernate after 2 hours but i only have suspend to ram as option using ubuntu-desktop how can i change that?
<Nitsuga> rats, try again in a few seconds
<rats> Nitsuga: k
<Nick_Meister> Benbong, http://pastebin.org/92367
<ronj> bigtom21485, apparently your app is is the AppDB with a Gold rating meaning it globally works with some minor configuration or some glitches. http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14480&iTestingId=33417
<Nick_Meister> Izinucs, http://pastebin.org/92366
<Benbong> Nick_Meister, [    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
<Benbong> you have 4 cpus
<ubyserver> Oh wow.
<nick125> It's only pulling up one CPU, though. Oddly.
<Nick_Meister> but the system monitor is not displaying anything
<ubyserver> Ebox Dashboard looks sweet.
<ubyserver> So shall I just install all of ebox packages?
<nick125> Nick_Meister: What do you get from uname -a?
<Izinucs> Nick_Meister: I believe that was for nick125
<Nick_Meister> Benbong, [   16.035629] Brought up 1 CPUs
<ronj> bigtom21485, I have to leave. have a look at the Howto on the AppDB page, it seems quite straightforward
<Nick_Meister> nick125, Linux Nemesis 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 02:39:34 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<seanbrystone> does 32 bit linux support 4 cpu's? or only 64bit?
<ubyserver> installing ebox.
<Benbong> linux 32 and 64 supports more than 4 cpus
<nick125> Nick_Meister: Do you know which kernel you were running before?
<Nick_Meister> i think the default one before that
<Nitsuga> seanbrystone, 32 bit generic Ubuntu kernel supports up to 64 CPUs
<Benbong> Nick_Meister, it seems that your system has shut down 3 cpus, strange
<Nick_Meister> i didnt do anything fancy
<Nick_Meister> just let the updates roll
<Nick_Meister> what should i do T.T
<seanbrystone> Nitsuga, ok ty, one last question how do i scroll up in screen?
<seanbrystone> im trying pgup
<ronj> bigtom21485, last word: if it works and you want to be a good WINE citizens by improving the compatibility database, think about registering and adding a report that it works on your wine version (probably 1.1.38)
<nick125> Nick_Meister: Can you pastebin the full dmesg? (output of 'dmesg')
<ALapo> hello friends anyone use vmware tools on ubuntu server?
<Benbong> Nick_Meister, did you updated the kernel ?
<bigtom21485> cool, thanks for your help
<Benbong> Nick_Meister, you need a smp kernel
<ALapo> i am unable to get the vmxnet module to work
<bigtom21485> i will def. come back and report my findings
<ubyserver> ls
<bigtom21485> goodnight everyone
<nick125> Benbong: He has a smp kernel.
<Nitsuga> Nick_Meister, do a ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/
<Nick_Meister> nick125, http://pastebin.org/92368
<ubyserver> ebox installed.
<ALapo> when i remove the pcnet32 module... and depmod -a, modprobe vmxnet ... i cant get the interface u
<Nick_Meister> Benbong, whats smp  kernel?
<Eremite> I have a question about compiz window decorations.  I want to remove the window decorations from mplayer (not Movie Player).  How do I remove window decorations for a specific window?  Big thanks for any help.
<ubyserver> Oh this is sweet.
<Nick_Meister> Nitsuga, cpu0     kernel_max  online         possible  sched_mc_power_savings
<Nick_Meister> cpuidle  offline     perf_counters  present
<ubyserver> Logging into Ebox platform
<Nitsuga> ok according to dmsg your 3 coes are "not responding"
<nick125> Nick_Meister: Hmm. It's saying that the CPUs aren't responding.
<Nitsuga> cores
<Nitsuga> #
<Nitsuga> #
<Nitsuga> [   10.734076] Booting processor 3 APIC 0x3 ip 0x6000
<Nitsuga> #
<Nitsuga> [   16.035614] Not responding.
<FloodBot2> Nitsuga: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nick125> I wish pastebin wouldn't add those #s. Ugh.
<Nick_Meister> what should i do?
<Benbong> Nick_Meister, symetric multi-sth processor (more than 1 cpu)
<Nick_Meister> why arent they responding?
<Nick_Meister> and is my cpu broken?
<rats_> Nitsuga: i am still nto able to get thru
<Benbong> Nick_Meister, try to reboot to see if the problem still exists
<Nitsuga> Nick_Meister, why don't you try booting with a different kernel
<Benbong> and to the dmesg | grep CPU after reboot
<Nitsuga> ou should have them in GRUB
<Nitsuga> hold the Shift key to make it appear
<Eremite> I have a question about compiz window decorations.  I want to remove the window decorations from mplayer (not Movie Player).  How do I remove window decorations for a specific window?  Big thanks for any help.
<Nick_Meister> is there any way to tell cpu temp incase it overheated?
<Benbong> Nick_Meister, can you do a uname -a
<Nick_Meister> i already did
<Nick_Meister> i put it up
<Nitsuga> rats_, are you using "sudo"
<Nitsuga> "sudo aptitude update
<rats_> Nitsuga: sudo apt-get update
<marks256> Is there a way to automatically sync a file's ownership based on the directory it is being placed in? I want to be able to have an "administrator" ftp account, and when i copy a file into another user's directory, i want that file to take on their ownership, not the admin's ownership
<Nitsuga> rats_, be shure that you don't have synaptic opened
<Nitsuga> or aptitude, or the update manager
<Benbong> Nick_Meister, there seems to ba a problem with your APIC
<rats_> Nitsuga: yeah its not open
<ubyserver> Just reading some of ebox documentation and forum. I see people mentioning that I can't manage phpmyadmin or mysql, etc.
<nick125> Benbong: If/when he comes back, I think we should have him try a newer kernel. Prehaps the one from one of the other repos (-proposed, etc)
<Nitsuga> rats_, ok i'm out of ideas. You can try a reboot to slve the problem
<Nick_Meister> ok i rebooted
<Benbong> nick125, I had some trouble with  APIC with a athlon x2
<Nick_Meister> it seems the cores are back
<rats_> Nitsuga: k ill try that
<Nick_Meister> could it be that its overheating?
<Nitsuga> I'll go to bed
<hamish_> hi
<Benbong> nick125, there was a setup in the bios that I had to adjust to have it working properly
<Nitsuga> here it's too late to be waken up
<Benbong> Nick_Meister, APIC is here to save power when you don't need it
<Benbong> as I was telling nick125 I had issues with an AMD and APIC before
<Nitsuga> Nick_Meister, I think that it was more under-voltage than over-heating
<Benbong> Nick_Meister, and I had to change something in the BIOS
<eshannon> I just added a new Hard drive and I am editing the fstab could any tell me if this looks right?
<Nick_Meister> something like what?
<eshannon> UUID=0eb33378-2dde-4e91-949a-96e717adeb8e /media/BigStorage ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Benbong> Nick_Meister, did you changes anything in your BIOS recently ?
<Nick_Meister> no
<kdasdasf> hi i have trouble with my php installation, the php-cgi just crashes in some file: http://pastebin.com/d5cfcc0a5 <-- this is what strace says
<Nick_Meister> :S
<Nitsuga> here in Argentina the under-voltage is pretty common in hot days in summer, and I can't boot my computer or it slows down to about 700Mhz, and more weird things
<Benbong> ALapo, yes I do use vmware tools
<Nitsuga> eshannon, just remove the 1 at the end
<thad> hiii
<eshannon> Nitsuga thanks
<Eremite> I have a question about compiz window decorations.  I want to remove the window decorations from mplayer (not Movie Player).  How do I remove window decorations for a specific window?  Big thanks for any help.
<thad> whats the program thats like a mac dock for ubuntu?
<vatzec> Hey, I'm considering installing Ubuntu on my "netbook" now. Here's my question: is a decent office suite (GNOME's Abiword+Gnumerica OR OpenOffice.org) replaced with Google Docs in the most recent release available?
<nick125> thad: Docky, avant-window-navigator
<thad> thanks
<bastid_raZor> eshannon: instead of completely removing the one.. make it a 2  .. so that it is checked after the / partition.
<Nitsuga> vatzec, it was going to be repaced
<nick125> thad: I personally like Docky better, but you could try both of them.
<Nitsuga> but finally they decided no to do so
<vatzec> Nitsuga: it's a horrible idea BTW :C
<vatzec> phew!
<vatzec> glad to hear that ;)
<Nitsuga> vatzec, I don't think so
<Nitsuga> OO.o is pretty bulky
<vatzec> yes
<vatzec> but AbiWord is not
<Nitsuga> and anyway you can install it if you want
<vatzec> and I don't like volunteering *all* of my my personal data to a company
<nick125> Yeah, OO.o is rather bloated.
<vatzec> I know, but just please don't make Google Docs the default >_>
<vatzec> I know, guys, I know.
<thad> mmm ubuntu is a lot easier and funner than vista
<Eremite> vatzec, Ubuntu does not force you to the cloud.
<vatzec> Whatever you say, Microsoft's Office is a very good suite. I know it's closed. But it's very good.
<Nitsuga> I don't like seeing OO.o with a start time of more than 8 seconds on the same machine that starts Microsoft Office in 1.2 seconds
<Eremite> vatzec, yes and OpenOffice is almost a perfect replacement.
<nick125> Even if GDocs was the default (doubt it), it's _not_ hard to use something else.
<Nitsuga> PD: MS Office 2010
<Eremite> And free
<vatzec> Eremite: But it's super-slow.
<thad> where is avant window manager located at?
<vatzec> Eremite: Don't get me wrong, I'm a long-time free software supporter and I've been encouraging people to switch for like 5 years now.
<nick125> I really wish Abiword/Gnumeric would catch up with OO.o, feature-wise.
<nick125> thad: It's probably in a third-party repository.
<ubyserver> Going to make another sandwich.
<ubyserver> Return in a couple
<Eremite> I have a question about compiz window decorations.  I want to remove the window decorations from mplayer (not Movie Player).  How do I remove window decorations for a specific window?  Big thanks for any help.
<nick125> ubyserver: Make me a sandwi...oh, you probably already know where this is going.
<vatzec> nick125: Yeah. Speaking of OO.o's bloat-ness, AbiWord works fast like a lightning.
<vatzec> nick125: Hahaha :D
<ubyserver> nick125 You have Fedex :)
<vatzec> Alright, guys, going to try out Netbook Edition. If it's too third-party-ish, I'm going back to Debian. (Which I'd rather not, because the packages are from prehistory.)
<eshannon> I need some help with permissions on my new hard drive. I installed it and can use it but can not create a folder or add files
<ahmedramdane> hi everyone
<ubyserver> ahmedramdane: Hey :)
<eshannon> hi
<ahmedramdane> i am tring to install lucid on my laptop but it freezes all the time
<ubyserver> Hope this ebox package does not hang my server. That would suck :(
<ahmedramdane> is intel core i3 compatible with ubuntu?
<nick125> ahmedramdane: It should be. I wouldn't suggest installing Lucid, as it's very much still in development.
<Eremite> ahmedramdane,  yes
<rumpsy> heya :)
<tjdog> I don't have a place-> network servers
<ahmedramdane> i did try karmic but the screen stays black and my laptop freezes till i power rebbot it
<ubyserver> OOh my god
<ubyserver> Oh my god
<ubyserver> Server down.
<ubyserver> This sucks
<Eremite> I have a question about compiz window decorations.  I want to remove the window decorations from mplayer (not Movie Player).  How do I remove window decorations for a specific window?  Big thanks for any help.
<tjdog> I installed this ubuntu a long time ago using the install accross ineternet method (mayb server and nnot desktop) and in the places panel i don't have a network servers.  what is it called so i can add it?
<ubyserver> Rebooting
<ahmedramdane> can i downgrade from lucid to karmic? by an chance
<ubyserver> oh my god
<lonnie> What's good game on Ubuntu I've missed?
<magn3ts> how do I check the version of a package available in the repos from the CLI?
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: if you found there is a serious prob, then you can
<bastid_raZor> magn3ts: apt-cache policy packagename
<nick125> magn3ts: sudo aptitude show <packagename>
<ubyserver> Izinucs I messed up :(
<lonnie> Looking for people's favorite games that are in the repositories
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: Try  to install the stable kernel version
<rumpsy> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<magn3ts> thanks both of you
<magn3ts> also, why does eclipse want to install gcj, I'd really prefer it used sun
<css> Can I use Paypal to transfer funds into a bank account?
<Adman65> I just created a new account and when i do ls -la ~/.ssh all i get is ?'s instead of directory permissions and user/owner ids
<Adman65> what gives?
<css> or paypal only works paypal to paypal?
<magn3ts> css, this is #ubuntu friend
<rumpsy> Adman65: its ls -al
<nick125> css: Not sure on the details, but you can link an bank account to Paypal.
<bullgard> What programs use the environment variable ORBIT_SOCKETDIR?
<tjdog> how do I add 'network server' under places
<Adman65> rumpsy: even so, still have ?'s
<ahmedramdane> i just installed lucid on my laptop it is working in x mode and i did sudo apt-get update after that i did sudo apt-get upgrade everything is fine. all the packages are installed but when i log in gnome mode the computer freezes till i power reboot it so what can i do?
<eshannon> any help me with permisions on my new hard drive please? I haven't found what I need to do in the forums
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: Are you using any restricted drivers, for your nvidia or ati... graphic card
<bastid_raZor> !lucid | ahmedramdane
<ubottu> ahmedramdane: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<ahmedramdane> how would i know?
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: is that your computer?.. if then you have to know hardware details
<ubyserver> Oh this is awesome
<ubyserver> I can reload my own server
<ubyserver> Oh this is sweet.
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: use this basic command to check that, lspci
<Shoopadoop> haha
<ahmedramdane> i just bought it
<Adman65> hmm not to self, don't create .ssh yourself
<RecycleCorn> i just got cable internet with an ubee modem,  how do I set up the wireless features with ubuntu?
<RecycleCorn> i can't find a driver or the software
<marco____> Hi. I have jut installed Kubuntu. It detects my wireless but it doesnt connect to internet. is there a solution?
<ahmedramdane> ok i am trying right now one moment please
<tjdog> how do I browse the network under xfce?
<RecycleCorn> and supposedly it has a default password given
<rumpsy> marco____: you have to goto #kubuntu
<RecycleCorn> but i can't connect wirelessly
<RecycleCorn> anybody know about ubee modems and ubuntu?
<strayhyena> Does ubuntu use non-free firmware for wireless cards by default?
<Eremite> I have a question about compiz window decorations.  I want to remove the window decorations from mplayer (not Movie Player).  How do I remove window decorations for a specific window?  Big thanks for any help.
<q0k> Hi, I want to resize a Windows XP boot partition (this is the only one I have) to give some room to Ubuntu. I am going to do it from live CD using GParted.. Is there anybody of you who did *this* /himself/?  Will Windows XP boot after GParted shrinks its partition?
<BHoward> tjdog, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131 this may help
<ahmedramdane> my VGA compatible controller: intel corp core processor integrated Graphic controller (rev 12) does that help?
<rumpsy> strayhyena: i don't thing so, ubuntu use free drivers
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: Are you in x-terminal
<ubyserver> Beautiful.
<ahmedramdane> yes
<ubyserver> Time to redo this
<ahmedramdane> x term is working and i have internet connection too
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: Try this command, sudo service gdm stop
<Shoopadoop> q0k i recommend defraging your windows filesystem first
<q0k> :?
<RecycleCorn> how do you configure a wireless modem in ubuntu
<RecycleCorn> i have never used one
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: And then, sudo startx
<RecycleCorn> and much less in ubuntu
<rumpsy> !modem | RecycleCorn
<ubottu> RecycleCorn: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<RecycleCorn> not dialup  it is wireless
<rumpsy> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RecycleCorn> thanks
<ubyserver> Good night everyone
<ahmedramdane> when i enter sudo service gdm stop, I get stop: unknown instance
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: okay, goto this command, sudo startx
<rumpsy> !who | ahmedramdane
<ubottu> ahmedramdane: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ahmedramdane> i just did and the gui start but just for 5 second and it freezes
<John-_> Lady Gaga is addicting x_x
<ahmedramdane> rumpsy
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: oh.. so that may be due to wrong driver..
<ahmedramdane> i have to reboot the computer again
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: no
<ahmedramdane> i was looking in the forums and a lot of people have the same problem
<ahmedramdane> rampsy
<eshannon> What is the command for make file system?
<pectoral> mke2fs
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: wait, let me check, can you give few sec
<pectoral> mke2fs -j for ext3
<pectoral> mke2fs is ext2
<ahmedramdane> rumpsy off course
<klex> I need a bit of help!, I cannot install ubuntu desktop 9.10 i386, the cd starts up fine goes to the menu with options, if i select install ubuntu it proceeds to a black screen with a blinking cursor and remains there forever any ideas??
<ahmedramdane> take your time
<pectoral> your video card is likely a pos
<pectoral> did you try "alt + ctrl + f7" ?
<pectoral> sounds like you might, some how, have ended up on an invalid tty
<constantin> hi
<klex> pectoral : is that reffered to me?
<pectoral> yep
<eshannon> Thanks pectoral
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: install this package, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<pectoral> np
<Kazuhiro> So I have two systems (hardy 8.04.4), both have the exact same apt/sources.list.d files. But on one system I can apt-cache search augeas and see results on the other I see no matches. Again both systems have the exact same repos. What am I missing here?
<ahmedramdane> ok
<klex> pectoral : so what exactly does alt + ctrl + f7 do? and do i try that on the blinking cursor?
<pectoral> just be careful not to run it on something that's important or has stuff on it
<soldado> hi all
<pectoral> yea you try that on the blinking cursor.  It takes you back to tty7.
<klex> pectoral : ok one moment trying
<meowbuntu> hi anyone know of a free app that can read .pub and other publisher files
<magn3ts> Is the Java JDK6 EE in Ubuntu repos?
<pectoral> you can also try ctrl alt f1 which will bring you to your tty1 which should give you out your system messages (usually)
<rumpsy> yes, magn3ts
<pectoral> And if something is failing, it will be there
<rumpsy> magn3ts: check that @ 3rd party repo or multiverse, or restricted repos
<ahmedramdane> ok rumpsy i am back
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: oh, any changes
<ahmedramdane> rumpsy i did install the package
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: okay, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, use this now
<klex> pectoral : no luck on those commands on the blinking cursor screen
<magn3ts> rumpsy, well I have sun-java6-jdk but is that the full EE6 jdk?
<klex> pectoral : they seem to have no effect in what im seeing
<ahmedramdane> ok just one moment
<rats> can some one help me with this error
<ahmedramdane> please
<rats> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the list directory
<rumpsy> magn3ts: For a developer, JDK is more than enough
<rats> can some one help me with this error E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the list directory
<magn3ts> rumpsy, uh, I'm an EE developer working on an EE project, I actually do *need* the EE libs. I think I'm just going to grab the netbeans/glassfish bundle. This is only temporary anyway
<rumpsy> rats: check that you use sudo
<rats> rumpsy: for wat
<rats> ???
<rumpsy> magn3ts: go ahead
<meowbuntu> how can i search for files in terminal
<pectoral> find /path/to/stuff -type f -iname "names"
<rumpsy> rats: use sudo as prefix, to proceed your installation command
<pectoral> or locate filename
<strayhyena> is it a bad idea to install debian packages into ubuntu?
<ahmedramdane> thank you for you help but i still have the same problem
<rats> rumpsy: yeah i do tat
<ahmedramdane> rumpsy
<rats> rumpsy: but i still get the error
<phpmonk> any good fingerprint scanner api? i tried fprintlib0 it do not recognize my secugen device.
<rumpsy> rats: check whether you opened synaptic package manager, or any other installation is going in another terminal
<constantin> hi
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: what did with that last commad, how you proceeded?
<rats> rumpsy: no nothing is open
<jazz> anyone know of a font site for linux?, not just gnome-look.org
<constantin> can anybody  help me to install aircrack or bactrack3
<rumpsy> rats: Are you sudo user? . .  i'm are you admin, if not you can't do any installation
<rumpsy> rats: Are you sudo user? . .  i mean are you admin, if not you can't do any installation
<ahmedramdane> i did exactlly ass you said but the computer still freezes after few second when it is in gui mode
<rats> rumpsy: yeah i am admin
<ahmedramdane> rumpsy
<rats> rumpsy: i use my laptop all alone
<Kazuhiro> was libaugeas-ruby1.8 removed from the hardy repos?
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: please remove compiz, sudo apt-get remove compiz*
<ahmedramdane> ok right now
<elnur> hello
<rumpsy> rats: when and why you get that error?
<rats> rumpsy: i am not sure
<elnur> When I turn Xinerama on, video acceleration stops working. It works when just TwinView is turned on. Is there a way to keep video acceleration with Xinerama enabled?
<ahmedramdane> rumpzy it is taking few moments
<ahmedramdane> rumpsy compiz is removed now
<rumpsy> rats: I think still you are running some installation in terminal..
<constantin_> hi
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: startx now, sudo startx
<constantin_> can anybody tell me how to change sudo user to admin
<ahmedramdane> do i start x again?
<pectoral> sudo -u admin
<constantin_> thanks
<root_> Hello All...
<rats> rumpsy: k can i do some thing to recehck this
<ahmedramdane> wow so far it working my friend
<constantin_> it doent works
<ahmedramdane> usually it freezes after few seconds
<constantin_> doesnt*
<ahmedramdane> but now it is working
<pectoral> oh
<pectoral> sorry its -U
<pectoral> not -u
<Guest39414> what are the different values for variable ACTION in udev ?
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: compiz was your problem, so don't install it again
<ahmedramdane> thank rumpsy very very much
<slashzul> irc.sorcery.net
<ahmedramdane> so why is that? rumpsy
<cbx> Hey, I'm trying to find the compiz control panel
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: you can install compiz, after it released for lucid
<cbx> can someone guide me to the compiz control panel?
<Guest39414> anyone knows ?
<ahmedramdane> ok thank you again rumpsy for you help
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: i think its not stable for lucid for now, but in future they may fix this bug
<rumpsy> ahmedramdane: np , stay happy
<constantin_> how can i change sudo user to admin???
<constantin_> pls
<rumpsy> constantin_: wait
<ahmedramdane> rumpsy haha i have been trying for the last few days and i was think of returning my laptop but now i am going to keep it thank you again rumpsy
<graviton> constantin_: What exactly do you mean?
<Guest39414> are koi hai yaha pe jo jawab de sake.....
<ahmedramdane> have good night everyone
<elnur> When I turn Xinerama on, video acceleration stops working. It works when just TwinView is turned on. Is there a way to keep video acceleration with Xinerama enabled?
<ahmedramdane> i have to go sleep now
<rumpsy> constantin_: are you there?
<rumpsy> constantin_: this is command, have this as example, sudo adduser <username> <groupname>
<strayhyena> i wanted to install debian but ubuntu does everything it does right?
<jeepkid> hello?
<jeepkid> 额..
<cbx> Can't install flash on ubuntu :( it says:
<jeepkid> change ur souce
<graviton> !cn | jeepkid
<ubottu> jeepkid: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ugliefrog> can some one help me with stencil maps
<jeepkid> yeah,cn,:>
<ugliefrog> dangit wrong channel
<rumpsy> cbx: What you tried to install
<cbx> from the site
<cbx> trying to install from package manager now, rumpsy
<rumpsy> cbx: okay,  before that, check repos, and reload
<Adman65> apache2 -S keeps reporting bad $APACHE_RUN_USER but they're set in the envvars file?
<jeepkid> everybody use opera or xchat on irc??
<RecycleCorn> ok this is wierd  i checked the wireless and modem documentation
<RecycleCorn> nothing about ubee
<RecycleCorn> my wireless card has worked everywhere
<RecycleCorn> why isn't it working now for my new cable modem?
<RecycleCorn> I am using a ddw2600
<RecycleCorn> the ethernet works fine
<RecycleCorn> it asks for my password
<almark> Hello i'm using Ubuntu 9.10 I was just wondering and i'm reading up on grub 2 knowing that my windows partition was missing "smirk" and grub is no longer a walk in the park, is the beta version of grub 2 safe?
<RecycleCorn> i give the default, which is 610d653762
<RecycleCorn> then it won't connect
<RecycleCorn> i have googled
<RecycleCorn> and checked everywhere
<RecycleCorn> nothing seems to work
<cbx> almark, I'm using grub 2 with win 7
<cbx> no problems
<cbx> don't know about beta version
<jeepkid> almark,u can try fdisk  /mbr
<cbx> jeepkid, won't that replace grub?
<almark> Your saying I should check my Master boot record?
<pali> hello
<pali> can anybody help mewith atheros thingy?
<disappearedng> Any good string matching library in python
<cbx> almark, I'm confused on what you're wanting to do
<bullgard> What programs use the environment variable ORBIT_SOCKETDIR?
<jeepkid> cbx yes,
<GabrielSOE> Hey all, how do I install a folder of fonts in one go?
<almark> cbx_ I just need to know should I revert back to grub, because I have no choice but to your the new grub, i'm thinking is so intertwined into Ubuntu that I might damage it but simplicity is sweet compared to the new grub
<jeepkid> just use fdisk /mbr ,  it can help u find your windows partition
<cbx> almark, grub 2 is safe
<cbx> don't worry
 * almark bites off finger nails with fingers 
<almark> ok lol
<cbx> I've not had problems so far, and I've done almost everything you can with os's
<cbx> and I still don't know anything about linux
<cbx> all I did was googled and copy pasted grub entries for windows :P
<pali> Hello. i just installed karmic and found that the wireless connection is very slow compared to the wired connection.been searching the net,do all the suggestion and internet still slow. How can I get up to max speed?
<almark> cbx_ i'm reading a site http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html about it, very good site I might add
<cbx> pali, fwiw, wireless speeds depend on range and signal
<cbx> check that first
<almark> cbx_ hey i'm one for shortcuts too :P lol then I read all the nuts and bolts when I can
<cbx> and check if its a ubuntu problem or not pali
<cbx> (is it same in windows?)
<pali> the signal is very strong
<jeepkid> hehe,i`m using the GNUgrub
<eshannon> how can I mount a drive I just installed and create folders if I not logged in as root
<pali> and not the same when using windows
<pali> even in karmic, if i use lan still can get high speed
<pali> i meant quick connection
<mrpink57> eshannon: mount /dev/<drive> /path/you/choose
<almark> cbx_ I can see the huge improvements with grub 2 over grub, being able to actually automatically find partitions for you, that is a new one lol but its very hard to grasp
<mrpink57> eshannon: then to make folders just do mkdir
<almark> cbx_ Just give me menu.lst anyday ;)
<mrpink57> eshannon: you can just add sudo in front of your commands then put in your password
<strayhyena> is ubuntu for linux experts too?
<cbx> almark, true, the new one was very confusing
<mrpink57> strayhyena: no not at all
<almark> anyone that is using Ubuntu 9.10 missing their smbpasswd from samba? I am I need to know how to get it installed though it didn't install with apt-get install samba like normal
<cbx> strayhyena, ubuntu's USP is that its for masses, and well, newbies ;)
<almark> Its just not there
<cbx> whats not there?
<almark> smbpasswd
<eshannon> mrpink57 I get this error mount point /media/Big does not exist
<cbx> hrm yep
<almark> the program to setup samba passwords and stuff
<almark> its just not there
<cbx> installing samba is another pain in the ass :P
<klappi> wich script is run on suspend? can i change that suspend calls hibernate?
<eshannon> mount /dev/sdc1 /media/Big
 * th0r[A] is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard)
 * almark lets out a big sigh again from all the other ones from 9.10 :P
<pali> i think i have a problem with karmic slow dns resolve
<GabrielSOE> Hey all, how do I install a folder of fonts in one go?
<almark> cbx can I private message you
<poet> I copied a large file over to the LiveCD filesystem and now I am out of diskspace.  I deleted the file but still the same problem.  How can I clear up some space?
<poet> ls
<userbn> fhgj
<meowbuntu> good by gnome hello openbox
<pts> poet: is it maybe laying in the trash bin still taking place?
<poet> pts: the trash is empty
<poet> I would just reboot but I can't unmount the partitions I have mounted because of no disk space
<pali> hello
<potter> Does anyone know the classic rock song/artist that's at the very end of this video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFgLvT-ghrQ
<pali> i need help with wifi connection
<pali> wifi connection is very slow compared to wired
<pali> i use atheros ar5007eg and just finished installing the ath5k but still can get max speed
<pali> *cant
<pali> please help me
<Gamrok> hey how can i change my gdm theme in ubuntu 9.10 guys
<Gamrok> or can i revert back to the old gdm
<wdstudio> download gdn theme..
<Gamrok> no that's not what i meant wdstudio what i was akin was where is the configuration window to select the gdm themes
<wdstudio> o ..
<indus> hello folks
<indus> Gamrok, you cannot
<indus> Gamrok, that easily
<indus> Gamrok, but did you try under system>admin>login window
<wdstudio> ctrl + alt + f1
<eshannon> why can't I create folders on my new hard drive. I installed it and used Gparted to create partition and file system
<wdstudio> export DISPLAY=:0.0
<wdstudio> sudo -u gdm gnome-control-center
<wdstudio> Alt+F7
<wdstudio> Appearance
<wdstudio> and ready to change gdm
<jazz> are there any sites with icons and fonts for ubuntu other than gnome look?
<indus> jazz, gnome art, also try deviantart
<indus> jazz, deviant art is a great site for artwork
<wdstudio> they are more or less the same
<almark> poet_ you still having that problem with disk space?
<jazz> indus,  how do i download from deviant art? i seen some wallpapers take me to there from gnome art but i gave up
<indus> jazz, deviant art , just use keyword ubuntu in search and you should be good to go
<jazz> indus,  thanks...
<almark> thanks all for the help :)
<mrpink57>  /quit
<wdstudio> any one use chromium
<wdstudio> i had some prob with chromium
<wdstudio> i cant export bookmarks from chromium
<magn3ts> I would like to run a simple VM. Would it be okay/acceptable/appropriate to use KVM for this? Or should I stick with virtualbox?
<Roxyhart08> i got another question...I got a samba server and I configurated users folders . They can see some data in their folder and some dont. For example, I just copy data from the server to each user folder they can't see this new data, just the old one and the permisions are the same "users". i mean it does not refresh? any idea?
<jazz> what exactly is metacity? is that the rest of the windows and the buttons emerald dont theme? is there a themer turotial for karmic? (and lucid eventually)
<pmv> good day
<pmv> what's a good way to change themes in KDE apps without running KDE
<super2> hi
<Trenton_Net> Hey.
<Trenton_Net> Does anyone know how to gain access to a USB mount once another user has it?
<nixpet> hello all!
<supercom32> Hey,
<pmv> supercom32, how is it mounted
<pmv> unless you're a superuser or it's mounted on a commonly-accessible mountpoint, you can't really
<nixpet> nothing like a fresh ubuntu install at 2:40 AM. Mount troubles?
<supercom32> pmv: It is mounted by just plugging it in and showing up in nautilus. When I switch users to another one on the same machine, if he clicks the device, it won't give him access. And I don't know how to get nautilus to unmount it and ask the other users nautilus to mount it.
<Kazuhiro> anyone with hardy can you run apt-cache search augeas for me, do you get some results back?
<pmv> eh, I've no idea how nautilus/dbus/whatever does it
<pmv> newfangled things
<pmv> <- grumpy old man at 25yo
<supercom32> pmv: would going to the mount location as root and chmod'ing the location work?
<pmv> as root, probably
<pmv> if it's a network mount, it might not even show up when you run 'mount'
<elnur> When I turn Xinerama on, video acceleration stops working. It works when just TwinView is turned on. Is there a way to keep video acceleration with Xinerama enabled?
<pmv> or if you're root, you can just remount it
<pmv> a device can be mounted mounted more than once
<pmv> s/mounted//
<mawst> Does ubuntu even read the xorg.conf?
<nixpet> i believe so mawst why? problems i assume xp
<mawst> Yes
<mawst> Getting a sync out of range error on my monitor with most games (that use 800x600 by default)
<mawst> I know it can do 800x600
<mawst> I tried lowering the sync rates in the xorg.conf
<hunt> Hi, since I themed gdm2 I've got an accessability icon in the systray, how can I get it to disappear?
<nixpet> the hz might be off then
<aodell> hi. i'm trying to mount a floppy disk image provided by a professor. we're supposed to read the partition table off it. i'm having trouble getting the image mounted though. he tells us to run dd if=floppyimage of=/dev/fd0. this command hangs. any suggestions?
<aodell> oh and i am sudoing
<jazz> how can i get to root nautilus again?
<pmv> oh okay I got my answer - qtconfig
<nixpet> are you sure the disk is good?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hello.
<nixpet> mawst can you reset the xorg to default values by any chance?
<krati> hii...
<nixpet> hey there
<ryty_> very strange. Fresh install of ubuntu amd64, 12 GB of memory in the machine
<ryty_> cat /proc/meminfo only shows 8
<ryty_> any ideas?
<ranjan> hello every body i am having some problem with rythembox when i use to brouse my collection of mp3 files the player turns gray and it goes un responsive so does any body have any idea how to fix it on ubuntu 9.10 any help would be of great help to me .. thanks in advance
<ubuntu> ranjan, Is this an exceptionally large directory of files?
<aodell> i'm trying to mount a floppy disk image provided by a professor. we're supposed to read the partition table off it. i'm having trouble getting the image mounted though. he tells us to run dd if=floppyimage of=/dev/fd0. this command hangs for several seconds, then prints "dd: opening `/dev/fd0': read-only file system". any suggestions?
<indus> ranjan, how much ram do you have
<knoppies> aodell, you could try "mount" it. man mount and search for loop. But Im no expert, you probably want someone who knows what they doing.
<knoppies> aodell, I have no idea how to use/mount a floppy in linux, Never done it.
<indus> ranjan, but if you leave it some time, it should come back to normal, takes time to import sings
<Jordan_U> aodell, Do you have a floppy drive?
<ranjan> ya i am having  20gibs of mp3 files and i am having an 1gibs of ram ..
<aodell> Jordan_U: i might have a connection for one on the MB, but i don't think its plugged in
<jazz> where does ubuntu 9.10 keep the icons?
<Jordan_U> aodell, That is why that command is failing then
<indus> aodell, sudo mount  /dev/fd0 /mnt/somemountpoint
<phpmonk> anyone know about any fingerprint scanning tool/lib?
<indus> ranjan, ok then 20 gb is too big , have to wait
<vinayan> I'm getting the error - Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
<vinayan> (Reading database ... 24408 files and directories currently installed.)
<vinayan> Removing phpmyadmin ...
<vinayan> dpkg: error processing phpmyadmin (--remove):
<vinayan>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<vinayan> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot2> vinayan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> ranjan, give it time
<vinayan> any Idea how to overcome it.
<Error404NotFound> i added "Match group sftp X11Forwarding no ChrootDirectory %h AllowTcpForwarding no ForceCommand internal-sftp" to sshd_config to implemented chrooted sftp, but i get an error: "Unsupported Match attribute X11Forwarding - /etc/ssh/sshd_config line 76: Bad Match condition"
<aodell> Jordan_U: so how do i get the image mounted in my situation
<F3nix> hey, anyone have any ideas how I can get my logitech webcam to work with skype? I have 9.04 jaunty
<indus> F3nix, well , what shows under 'test' in skype?
<Jordan_U> aodell, I don't know to be honest
<vinayan> Hi Guys
<F3nix> indus: let me check
<vinayan> I'm getting the error - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5ed436d5
<vinayan> while trying to remove phpmyadmin..
<aodell> Jordan_U: what is it about the floppy that's bad making it fail? if i plug the drive in, would it work. i haven't used it in years, but still have it
<F3nix> indus: It's a black screen, and sometimes a grey screen
<Jordan_U> aodell, I'm sure there is a better way, but if you want to follow your teacher's instructions you can create a virtual machine with a virtual floppy disk reading from that image
<indus> aodell, remove the floppy, then put it back in and check dmesg | tail
<ranjan> one more thing my cpu uses sudennly rises to 100 % when i use to brouse the colection in rythembox :: indus :: ubuntu :: do you know why there is an suden jump in cpu uses ..
<indus> F3nix, model webcam
<Jordan_U> aodell, That command writes the image to the floppy drive, that's why it's failing :)
<indus> ranjan, it needs cpu thats why
<aodell> indus: not a physical floppy. image file
<indus> aodell, oh sorry
<indus> missed that
<aodell> no prob
<vegombrei> im trying to make an audio cd with 58 tracks that are all 1mb, how do i remove the breaks and make the cd like its all just one continuous track
<ranjan> thank you indus
<F3nix> indus, just checking
<aodell> anyone know how to mount a floppy image using a loop
<indus> F3nix, lspci in terminal
<RecycleCorn> When I am at some wireless hotspots, my atheros card connects without any problems with the wifi network, using the given key.   Others are impossible, while others connect easily.  I just got cable service with an ubee router, and I cannot connect or configure my wireless network!
<RecycleCorn> How do I solve this?
<RecycleCorn> I am using the latest ubuntu
<cbx> How do I use this theme in ubuntu? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Avalon?content=109016
<hunt> Hi, since I themed gdm2 I've got an accessability icon in the systray, how can I get it to disappear?
<aodell> Jordan_U: so if i plugged the floppy drive in, would this command work then possibly?
<Jordan_U> aodell, Yes
<F3nix> indus, ahh doesnt show, could it be because the webcam is plugged into my usb hub?
<ranjan> vegombrei :: i think you nead to edit all those media file and have to join into one file .. i use Audacity for that part ..
<aodell> Jordan_U: thanks
<aodell> :)
<Jordan_U> aodell, You can also try "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/floppy.img /mountpoint" but without a floppy image on hand and never having tried it I don't know if it will work.
<cinta> hai
<k-p4x> hi :)
<vegombrei> ranjan: is brasero really the ultimate cd burner for ubuntu?
<F3nix> Indus?
<cinta> hai
<cinta> hai
<jazz> from what i understand then background folder in usr>shar>backgrounds isnt the same as right clicking and getting backgrounds. in fact there are a few pics in there not shown in right click back ground. how do i make these new pics show on right click and where do i locate the icons folder.
<almark> hello I'm trying to get grub 2 to boot my xp drive my linux drive is the Master while the xp drive is the slave when I go to type update-grub I get this grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1.  Check your device.map.
<ranjan> vegombrei :: there are lots of choices you can gave an try .. or you can try k3b .. this one is more towards kde environment
<Jordan_U> almark, Are you running update-grub from a LiveCD?
<Jordan_U> \
<almark> Jordan_U nope, but I install this system from one
<almark> Jordan_U pure:dyne
<almark> Jordan_U I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 and its fully installed to my hard drive so its a full system
<cinta> hai
<ranjan> vegombrei :: brasero have done my work for burning dvd's ...
<indus> F3nix, what do you mean
<Kohar> almark looks like you need reinstall grub so he see right device map
<Jordan_U> almark, Try renaming /boot/grub/device.map so that grub creates one on the fly, like "sudo mv /boot/grub/device.map /boot/grub/device.map-bak"
<indus> F3nix, all webcams are usb isnt it
<almark> Jordan_U hmm I didn't see a device map in there let me check
<F3nix> F3nix, yeah but my webcam is plugged into my additional usb hub
<F3nix> indus *
<indus> F3nix, ok dont know that one
<F3nix> indus, ahh okay man
<almark> Jordan_U too many files so little time lol
<indus> F3nix, did you try plug it into normal usb
<almark> Jordan_U I see it
<almark> Jordan_U ohhhhh lol
<F3nix> indus, trying now
<F3nix> indus, webcam turns on as indicated by the light, but I have no picture
<indus> F3nix, click on test?
<almark> Jordan_U_ its set to use sda but its on sdb its actually suppose to be on (hd1) /dev/sdb its showing (hd0) /dev/sda
<F3nix> indus, tried but just get a grey/black screen
<indus> F3nix, lspci \
<F3nix> lspci
<F3nix> indus, kk
<indus> F3nix, lspci command output
<FirstSgt2> how do you make a script in /etc/init.d run automatically?
<indus> F3nix, just pastethe webcam line here
<FirstSgt2> like on startup.
<F3nix> indus, okay let me see
<Jordan_U> almark, Then renaming the file should work, device.map won't even be created by default in the next version of Ubuntu since it's not really needed any more.
<CoBHC> anyone else have problems with flash being laggy?
<almark> Jordan_U_  I got it!
<indus> CoBHC, yes we all do
<Jordan_U> !boot | FirstSgt2
<ubottu> FirstSgt2: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<indus> CoBHC, with firefox i mean
<CoBHC> there a way to fix it? or just deal with it until a patch or something?
<indus> CoBHC, use windows and firefox
<indus> CoBHC, no patch , keep trying new versions
<almark> Jordan_U_  thanks here let me share what I did I added (hd1) /dev/sdb to the file as well as the (hd0) /dev/sda and it worked and updated
<F3nix> indus, i cant see any entry referring to logitech or my webcam
<indus> CoBHC, or use flash 9 if you find it
<F3nix> indus, just five USB controller: Intel coporation
<tomcheng76> which flash version make laggy ??
<almark> Jordan_U_  Ok thanks again I'm going to see if this puppy will reboot to windows
<CoBHC> 10 tomcheng
<indus> F3nix, ok remove webcam, plug in and check command dmesg | tail
<Jordan_U> almark, np
<F3nix> indus, okay sure
<indus> !paste | F3nix
<ubottu> F3nix: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomcheng76> CoBHC i was thicking my 9550 too slow...
<tomcheng76> thinking
<mariel> holaaaa
<CoBHC> i dont think so, i just got rid of the RC 7100 build of windows 7 and it was running fine...
<CoBHC> decided to go linux for a bit
<tomcheng76> so it is linux version problem?
<indus> yes a firefox problem
<CoBHC> i think its the new flash thats the problem...
<indus> runs fine on windows
<CoBHC> is it FF?
<CoBHC> hmm
<indus> try chrome, works much better
<F3nix> indus, done i'll just use paste.ubuntu.com to give you output
<CoBHC> they have chrome for linux?
<indus> F3nix, YES
<mrpink57> he's right webkit is much better then gecko
<indus> www.google.com/chrome CoBHC
<CoBHC> ty ty
<F3nix> indus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/377431/ please take a look :P
<tomcheng76> not all website render well with webkit because of the market share. despite it passes acid3.
<indus> its amazing how fast it installs too
<RecycleCorn>  It is time to put those Haitian jigaboos in their place!  No matter how many times the civilized world donates money, opens schools, rebuilds their nation, and holds their little monkey paws, the damn niggers can never get it right.  They never will!  The same goes for New Orleans!  Cancun in Mexico suffered few fatalities after their major hurricane, and the rebuilding is already completed.  What have the niggers in N
<RecycleCorn> ew Orleans done? If you are sick of this, join Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<elnur> When I turn Xinerama on, video acceleration stops working. It works when just TwinView is turned on. Is there a way to keep video acceleration with Xinerama enabled?
<indus> tomcheng76, trust google to take careof that soon
<FloodBot2> RecycleCorn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ranjan> one thing i have found at my set up of ubuntu 9.10 few days back i was transfering lot's of data from my pc to my friends laptop and with the help of usb stick i was using 3 different usb stick out of which i found two to be operational @ a time i was wondering .. why was the third not responding .. i don't know .. does any body exprienced this short of problem or any body have any solution for this .. thanks in advance
<F3nix> RecycleCorn sounds like a redneck, and this conversation does not belong here
<darolu> the only problem I've found with webkit based browser is xml dom parser
<RecycleCorn> it belongs here
<indus> F3nix, hmm a uvc camera , cool
<F3nix> indus, haha what does uvc mean?
<indus> !ops RecycleCorn
<rww> !ops | RecycleCorn: chimpout spam
<ubottu> RecycleCorn: chimpout spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<rww> indus: needs more | :)
<indus> rww, yeah sorry, iam pretty new to this irc thing really
<indus> whats a redneck?
<indus> !uvc
<rustambek> anyone who understand networking, need a help
<mrpink57> tomcheng76: it has a pretty decent market share since its on safari for windows, mac and also on the iphone
<rww> indus: Probably best to drop the topic :)
<indus> !WEBCAM
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<indus> F3nix, tell me the complete model of webcam
<elnur> !ops
<elnur> !!ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<elnur> what's that?
<tomcheng76> mrpink57: you are right, chrome and safari helps a lot.
<F3nix> indus, alright let me look it up
<indus> elnur, it calls the cops
<elnur> indus, kk, thx
<indus> elnur, dont use it :) unless some emergency
<jazz> i typed in nautilus in my terminal but how do i get acces to paste folders into it?
<mneptok> elnur: yes?
<elnur> indus, got it
<elnur> mneptok, sry, just was trying unkown command
<rustambek> heloooooo anyone
<psycho_oreos> if I were to download all the stuff required to get 14e4:4315 to work on linux via another computer, what is the best way to transfer those apps? I was thinking of copying all the deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives but would it help if I also copied those db files and somehow make it work on my dualboot 9.10?
<indus> F3nix, is lspci sayinh anything now , just check
<rustambek> piple I have question
<elnur> !ask | rustambek
<ubottu> rustambek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrpink57> tomcheng76: i'm just glad Apple decide to relase the code.  Shows Apple is not a closed source whore.
<Snicksie> hi, for some reason my firefox and opera (both of them -.- ) don't work good anymore. For some reason they both don't run a particular js-script that should work, have worked before and didn't change. nothing changed etcetera. What could it be?
<indus> F3nix, havet oeat lunch , tell me make of webcam fast !!
<F3nix> indus, nothing I can see but i can paste it if you want
<rww> ubottu: language | mrpink57
<ubottu> mrpink57: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rustambek> thanks, problem is the Realtek driver 8172
<bazhang> mrpink57, watch the language and take offtopic chat elsewhere
<darolu> psycho_oreos: whatever way you choose to copy and install those debs, make sure you also have the necessary debs to meet all dependencies.
<rustambek> Ubuntu 9.10
<elnur> is here a command to list all !commands?
<tomcheng76> mrpink57: which code? safari source? any link?
<F3nix> indus, sorry its Logitech Quickcam pro 5000
<mrpink57> tomcheng76: look at what MS did with the usb boot option, stealing from GNU and then putting it closed source.
<Gumby> hi all.  I am looking for something in a gui flavour that I can transcode mpeg2 and mpeg4 files to divx.  Can anyone recomment anything?
<rww> ubottu: bot | elnur
<ubottu> elnur: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Gumby> recomend
<bazhang> !ot | mrpink57 tomcheng76
<ubottu> mrpink57 tomcheng76: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> rww, thanks :) for the bot link
<elnur> rww, ty
<mrpink57> tomcheng76: last thing I will say on it is it's on wikipeda
<indus> F3nix, iam not sure why it wont show in lspci, can u paste it
<F3nix> indus, sure
<indus> F3nix, paste lspci also
<rustambek> after installing wifi driver Realtek 8172, laptop restarts itself without wifi it works perft
<F3nix> indus, k
<psycho_oreos> darolu, yeah the thing is that I'm planning to do this via virtualisation whereby I have access to internet.. but as soon as I reboot back into ubuntu 9.10 via real mode I have no internet access via wireless. I figured that if I simply copied all those deb files it wouldn't work, is there a way to make aptitude figure it all out by reading the database that maybe stored in /var/cache/apt ?
<Leito> [F3nix] sgo?
<F3nix> indus, here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/377435/
<darolu> Gumby: I recommend using ffmpeg, but if you need GUI app, I think you can do that with Acid Rip or other ripping dvd software
<tomcheng76> ty mrpink57
<Gumby> thx darolu
<elnur> When I turn Xinerama on, video acceleration stops working. It works fine when just TwinView is turned on. Is there a way to keep video acceleration with Xinerama enabled?
<indus> F3nix, read this http://www.ubuntux.org/node/9221
<indus> F3nix, no dont
<F3nix> indus, kkk
<F3nix> indus, do i just need drivers?
<indus> F3nix, which version of ubuntu you using??
<indus> F3nix, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118517&page=3
<indus> i gtg lunch
<F3nix> uhm 9.10 jack
<indus> good lucj
<F3nix> indus, alright indus thanks for helps
<darolu> psycho_oreos: you don't need internet to install deb files, if that's what you mean, you simply install by double clicking in GUI or with dpkg -i in command line; anyways you can check dependencies and more with apt, read the manuals: man apt-get, man apt-cache, man apt-config and man dpkg. You'll learn all you need from those manuals.
<Adman65> i have this werid thing when I'm ssh'd from my mac to my ubuntu box, when I hit backspace it does a forward delete?
<tomcheng76> Adman65: a|b , a got delete or b ??
<Adman65> B
<RanyAlbeg> Hi all , might be a stupid question but where is the "General" Tab
<psycho_oreos> darolu, no but what I meant is that if I were to simply get bcmwl-source, it will have all the deps like kernel-headers, etc right? so if I were to go on virtualisation, I download all those necessary deb files, I then copy all those deb files and the database to the dualbooted 9.10.. paste it in the right spot.. and aptitude install bcmwl-source and it would work by reading the database?
<tomcheng76> Adman65: http://fredericiana.com/2006/10/16/fixing-backspace-and-delete-for-ssh-in-os-xs-terminalapp/
<darolu> psycho_oreos: in theory, yes, it should work just fine.
<elnur> Anyone has experience with Xinerama and NVidia?
<psycho_oreos> darolu, rather then having to install each and every deps, just simply make it run through and install all of it on its own
<elnur> Or maybe just with Xinerama?
<psycho_oreos> darolu, cool thanks
<tomcheng76> Adman65: i think you just need export TERM=linux
<meowbuntu> how does vlc compare to mplayer(smplayer) for video.
<Adman65> Ya
<Adman65> i'll try that
<darolu> RanyAlbeg: "General-tab"? what app? what are you trying to do?
<mrpink57> meowbuntu: to be honest I do not see much of a difference, smplayer might have a few more codecs and not as bloated.
<Adman65> term=linux did the trick np
<rumpsy> meowbuntu: i prefer xine, i donno about you mentioned
<shawnboy> When logging into remote (web host) via SSH, I get warning message that remote host key has changed. Any way to double check whether it's a real risk or maybe they just upgraded their server?
<xen_> hey anyone able to run counter strike 1.6 wid proper FPS..???
<meowbuntu> mrpink57, smplayer needs mplayer first is that still lighter than vlc
<meowbuntu> rumpsy, who is mentioned ????
<F3nix> anyone know why svn checkout http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/linux-uvc/  command requires authentication
<xen_> counter strike FPS issue on linux... help me plzzzz
<psycho_oreos> meowbuntu, if bloating is your concern, why not just use mplayer instead?
<rumpsy> meowbuntu: This thing, "how does vlc compare to mplayer(smplayer) for video"
<darolu> shawnboy: the only -100% safe- way to know that is to contact the web host admin and ask; keys change relatively often, i.e. when they install upgrades.
<meowbuntu> psycho_oreos, smplater is better can do more
<psycho_oreos> meowbuntu, no its more or less a GUI front end for mplayer itself
<mrpink57> meowbuntu: actually i just did a check they're about the same with smplayer, i do think smplayer loads faster for me at least.
<shawnboy> thanks, meowbuntu.
<mrpink57> meowbuntu: however as psycho_oreos is saying that's all it is and I just use mplayer by itself now
<meowbuntu> thanks
<meowbuntu> whats the default movie player for ubuntu. i think i removed it
<juan> ubuntu 10 .4
<mawst> meowbuntu, totem
<juan> is woking fine whi son erro
<xen_> while watching video files,,,, the colour of the vids seem to be more of bluish and black rather than its original colour... some1 plzzz help me,...
<xen_> while watching video files,,,, the colour of the vids seem to be more of bluish and black rather than its original colour... some1 plzzz help me,...
<djamel> xen_, use VLC and enable advanced controls
<jazz> is metacity the window part behind the file-edit-view-history-  on a window?
<xen_> yaa wait
<djamel> xen_, so you can tweak contrast,saturation, gamma etc
<psycho_oreos> !repeat | xen_
<ubottu> xen_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<xen_> nothin g happening its the same
<xen_> yaa its like wenever i try watching any video its more of bluish n reddish..... probably some damage wid the codecs... any ideas hw to reinstall the codecs..?
<r3za> hi guys , i have thunderbird mail client on my windows xp and and i want to import all of message to evolution in ubuntu karmic , how can i do that ?
<xen_> help me
<xen_> plzzzzzzzz
<koltroll> Ok. I have no sound, which I found very strange since ubuntu always has been great with soundrivers for me.
<xen_> sum1
<koltroll> I know I haven't got anything muted.
<koltroll> Where do I start? :)
<xen_> psycho_oreos: help me
<Kohar> koltroll look at lspci -v if no sound then install driver
<psycho_oreos> xen_, try some other media player, not vlc
<ogex> r3za, http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Howto_migrate_from_Thunderbird_to_Evolution
<xen_> i tried using the default movie player... no changes but the same
<r3za> ogex: thanks a lot dude
<rww> ubottu: helpme | xen_
<ubottu> xen_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<psycho_oreos> xen_, and mplayer?
<xen_> 1 sec
<koltroll> Kohar, Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<antileet> Hi! I installed ubuntu 10.04 lucid and my qt apps don't have the native gtk themes on my non-gnome window manager. I have gnome-settings-daemon running. Does anyone know a workaround to force qt apps to pick up gnome theme?
<koltroll> But I did notice one thing, it has also loaded a module for the sound-something on my graphics card. ati.
<rww> antileet: Support for development versions of Ubuntu is in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<antileet> rww, thanks. noted
<C-S-B> am i being an idiot. I get nothing from blkid?
<vivek> uprading ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.1 will give any problem ?
<Kohar> koltroll aplay -l
<overload> vivek it depend of your computer
<overload> some mini computer got problem with the power management
<overload> like blinking brightness
<vivek> but i have got  p  4 with 2.8
<beyondcr> could some one point me so a easy way or some good documentation on creating a custom distro
<koltroll> Kohar, result: http://pastebin.com/m16924565
<overload> then i cant tell you try on a usb key first if u can boot on it
<overload> or live cd
<Kohar> koltroll grep 'audio' /etc/group
<vivek> i dont have live cd i am upgrading it from net so
<rumpsy> vivek: 9.10 works fine for me, i'm having P4 2.8ghz
<koltroll> Kohar, "audio:x:29:"
<iflema> beyondcr check out LFS linux from sratch
<OerHeks> beyondcr,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization?action=show
<overload> ya lol a little risky then look if your hardware is suported on the net
<beyondcr> ty iflema and DerHeks
<AnxiousNut> can anybody give me link for a good ubuntu poster?
<overload> i dont know but would like to get one on murphys laws
<overload> lol
<mand> hi
<hidensoft> hi every one
<overload> hi
<Colwood> I'm trying to install Google Earth.  I have downloaded the .bin file but don't know what to do next
<hidensoft> i have problem with wine
<mand> what can i do so "ssh server sudo apt-get update" does not reveal my password? right now, it shows in clear text when i enter it
<Kohar> koltroll try add user sudo nano /etc/group ausio:x:29:your_username
<hidensoft> i trying to run windows program
<hidensoft> i got some error
<shawnboy> I just discovered sshfs and it's COOL!
<hidensoft> i past it now
<hidensoft> wait
<iflema> Colwood you need to make it executable
<OerHeks> AnxiousNut, http://www.gasteropodica.net/hannes/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/ubuntu_poster.jpg or http://www.linuxcrypt.net/downloads/ubuntu/posters/Ubuntu%20Poster.png or a VERY OLD ONE http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs18/f/2007/171/8/8/Uncover_Ubuntu___Advertisment_by_ArtByScott.png
<koltroll> Kohar, done.
<hidensoft> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m389c3d0
<whisky> hi
<hidensoft> please help me
<whisky> hello everybody
<rumpsy> hidensoft: check java version
<Kohar> koltroll still no sound?
<hidensoft> rumpsy, im new in ubuntu , how i can check that ?
<koltroll> Kohar, no - but I haven't done anything more than edited that file. Do I need to restart computer? Reload modules? Restart programs that's suppose to use sound?
<whisky> how to access share folder of other pc in xubuntu?
<AnxiousNut> <OerHeks> thanks alot :)
<Colwood> iflema, I've made it executable now.
<rumpsy> hidensoft: open synaptic package manager and search for it
<iflema> Colwood in a terminal     its name with ./ in front
<hidensoft> rumpsy, where is it ?
<koltroll> Kohar, I GOT TEH SOUND!
<rumpsy> hidensoft: system->synaptic package manager
<My-Computer> Im running on easypeasy 1.5 which has openoffice 3.1 pre-installed. "whats the terminal sintax to install a language pack such as spanish?"
<hidensoft> rumpsy, do you understand i got this error in wine ?
<Kohar> koltroll good
<rumpsy> hidensoft: yes
<koltroll> Kohar, thank you so much man! Appreciate it big time!
<rumpsy> hidensoft: i think it needs java
<hidensoft> rumpsy, i have java
<Colwood> Great, thanks iflema
<mand> how can i force ssh (maybe through ~/.ssh/config) to always allocate a pseudo tty for every connection?
<hidensoft> i can run java application
<hidensoft> but i wine i got that error
<Colwood> Where should I install it so all users can use it?
<rumpsy> hidensoft: what version you are having
<hidensoft> i think wine can't run java application
<hidensoft> 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04
<obv> salut à tous!
<rumpsy> hidensoft: what version of java you are having
<rumpsy> !channel | obv
<OerHeks> AnxiousNut, this is de off. marketing directory > http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/spreadubuntu/
<hidensoft> Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0
<shawnboy> any bluefish or komodo edit users here?
<grndslm> how can i drop down to different runlevels??  like 3 perhaps? .. with no gui, specifically gdm???
<rumpsy> hidensoft: so, is that app you tried using winne
<rumpsy> hidensoft: so, what is that app you tried using wine
<hidensoft> TMbot manager
<Kohar> grndslm sudo runlevel 3
<My-Computer> "whats the terminal sintax to install a language pack such as spanish?"
<bharat_> can anyone help me out configure the brightness and the eject keys on a dell studio laptop 1555
<hidensoft> i need to run windows versian of that
<ineedhelp> hey is there anyone in here that can help me connect my sony eyetoy with skype? ive read a bunch of stuff but i cant understand how to do it
<Kohar> My-Computer apt-cache search whatyouneed sudo apt-get install programm
<bharat_> can anyone help me out configure the brightness and the eject keys on a dell studio laptop 1555
<rumpsy> hidensoft: i know that, wine could do that... but the error says, classnotfound !
<Kohar> My-Computer or you can use aptitude syntax same
<rumpsy> bharat_: :) . .  can you see fn key on laptop
<My-Computer> thanks kohar
<shawnboy> bharat_ I can
<bharat_> yup
<shawnboy> if ur using karmic
<indus> F3nix, hi any luck
<rumpsy> bharat_: press and hold that, and press f6 or f7
<bharat_> 9.10 yes
<shawnboy> GPU? which one?
<bharat_> nothing happening
<bharat_> ati radeon hd 4570
<shawnboy> ok. same as mine
<shawnboy> add "noapic" to grub line. voila.
<ineedhelp> anyone know of a webcam messenger i can use with koala? needs to b compatible with windows
<bharat_> so is everything in fine order with ur laptop
<shawnboy> finally. yes
<bharat_> and what abt the eject button
<shawnboy> lots of trial and error and forum time.
<shawnboy> mine works by itself.
<shawnboy> every time.
<hidensoft> rumpsy, wine have channel ?
<shawnboy> brightness. everything.
<hidensoft> rumpsy, wine have IRC channel ?
<rumpsy> hidensoft: yes
<bharat_> the brightness keys and the eject work only for a few mins after logging in
<hidensoft> what is that ?
<hidensoft> #wine ?
<rumpsy> hidensoft: no
<bharat_>  the brightness keys and the eject work only for a few mins after logging in
<hidensoft> please tell me
<shawnboy> bharat_ u tried "noapic" at end of "linux" line in grub?
<rumpsy> hidensoft: its #winehq
<bharat_> is this what ur talking about   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313390&highlight=brightness
<hidensoft> thanks for hep
<rumpsy> hidensoft: np
<pintook> hello to u all
<indus> ehello
<bharat_> shawn?
<shawnboy> bharat_ : yes, essentially. I am running ATI proprietary drivers 9.10 using apt-get ... then added noapic to grub and all works fine for m
<shawnboy> e
<bharat_> u mean nolapic rite?
<shawnboy> i have studio 1555 with ati 4570
<bharat_> and ya i just added the ati drivers this morning
<bharat_> we have the same config!
<shawnboy> nice to meet another hardware compadre
<bharat_> haha :)
<bharat_> dude u have no idea how happy i am now :P
<bharat_> ok what exactly did u do?
<shawnboy> yes. I do!
<bharat_> bcoz i can see namy modifications in the grub line on that post
<shawnboy> let me find my thread. I put it all in forums to hopefully help SOMEONE.
<indus> i have a 4850
<shawnboy> brb
<euphorian> help.. cant install xubuntu or boot to windows.  i am on the livecd atm.  i need to install xubuntu or re-burn the cd.  the iso is on my windows partition. what should i do?
<indus> euphorian, what do you mean cant install
<NET||abuse> hi guys, i've a server that someone else setup, but i'm getting to grips with it, they created 3 logical volumes with lv, I want to create a new logical volume.
<euphorian> it has read errors at like 34%
<euphorian> and then goes into the gui
<ttyX> euphorian, if you still have the iso then try unetbootin
<NET||abuse> first thing is how do i see how much unused space is on the array?
<bharat_> shawn this is how it looks on my grub
<bharat_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<bharat_> what changes should i do
<shawnboy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1292938
<shawnboy> bharat_: easy. after splash, just add a space and then "noapic"
<Lantizia> Hey does anyone know what the Ubuntu Mobile channel is?
<bharat_> sweet! ill try it out now and lwt u know  soon.
<indus> euphorian, the cd is bad i think, first check the iso with md5sum like so in terminal $md5sum iso
<Lantizia> nvm got it
<Colwood> Google Earth is now running.  thanks for your help
<pintook> i have a problem with my open office
<indus> euphorian, then burn slowly like at 8x
<shawnboy> Anybody know if there's a mobile version of Ubuntu Forums?
<hipitihop> anyone know of Festival TTS can be easily integrated with the default notification framework in ubuntu ?
<shawnboy> k, bharat_
<euphorian> brand new cd but maybe cause i didnt let it cool down at all after burning it
<Jordan_U> euphorian, Did you try the integrity check at boot?
<indus> euphorian, cool down? that s not an issue really but do one thing, when live cd boots up and comes to the menu, check cd for defects
<shawnboy> Festivus for the Restofus. Ooops. sorry. I saw Festival something and got excited.
<timClicks> how do I use dpkg to build a deb from a source I would like compiled?
<hipitihop> why has VirtualBox stopped automatically updating and now the Ubuntu version is 2 versions behind
<euphorian> i tried the check but it just went to black screen for a long time
 * iflema good idear cruger
<mngrif> would someone be kind enough to tell me how to enable using the mouse wheel (z axis) on the gnome desktop to switch virtual desktops? i'm an ex-kde user and i just can't find this tick-box anywhere in gnome!
<indus> euphorian, ok try wit h new cd then, or do a usb boot
<indus> !nick euphorian
<pintook> hi
<indus> !WHO | euphorian
<ubottu> euphorian: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<indus> pintook, hi\
<pintook> hi indus
<indus> pintook, how may we help you
<pintook> thank u
<ttyX> does anyone kknow how do I remove outdated language packs from firefox?
<{g}> Hey People! Im trying to set a resoulition via "xrandr --addmode HDMI-1 2560x1600_60.00" and I get "X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)". I googled for this and found the error a couple of times but no solutions. Maybe someone here has an idea?
<ineedhelp> so i have this eyetoy and it works great with cheese, i get a white screem with everything else
<euphorian> ok sorry about that ubottu
<indus> euphorian, ubottu is a bot :) not human
<indus> ubottu,
<pintook> indus; my openoffice text does not show
<euphorian> lol, smart bot
<indus> pintook, english ?
<indus> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<pintook> indus; eg. if u click on file the dropdown text is blank
<indus> euphorian, do you have pen drive? do you want to try usb boot
<euphorian> is unetbootin an effiecent way to install linux
<indus> pintook, what version of ubunth
<indus> euphorian, yes it is indeed
<ttyX> euphorian, works fine for me evrytime
<euphorian> ok ill do that then
<pintook> indus;koala
<indus> pintook, ubuntu version ? ubuntu or xubuntu
<indus> pintook, the file menu is empty you mean?
<shawnboy> stink. I just learned about the tab key in IRC. That's handy.
<indus> pintook, what theme are you using
<ubuntu> EVERYONE! ATTENTION PLEASE!
<ubuntu> Stop saying my name!
<iceroot> shawnboy: also working on the same
<pintook> i do not know the theme u are talking about
<iceroot> ubuntu: change your nick
<indus> pintook, i mean did you change the way ubuntu loooks
<ubuntu> iceroot: YOU DISOBEYED MY REQUEST!
<pintook> indus; no pls
<ubuntu> indus: YOU TOO!
<iceroot> !ops | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<shawnboy> iceroot: Help me out... my attn span is short tonight.
<indus> ubuntu cut it out
<odb|fidel> hi
<indus> ubuntu like the ops say, this is not a joke channel, change your nick
<indus> !UNETBOOTIN | euphorian
<ubottu> euphorian: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<om26er> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<indus> euphorian, aah no ignore that link, go to unetbootin with google
<pintook> indus; waiting
<euphorian> hey umm, i tried it, and its trying to install it onto the live cd
<indus> pintook, sorry forgot
<indus> :)
<shawnboy> bharat_: well?
<indus> pintook, does it not show only in file menu ?
<odb|fidel> i am looking for an application which let me configure the function of each mouse-button app-specific. On osx i am using steermouse for that task - is there something similar known for linux/ubuntu?
<oz7t> i am radioamateur. Looking for people knowing something about programming simply graphic with gcc in ubuntu 9.10
<bharat_> shawn. sorry mate no luck :(
<bharat_> this is how the grub line looks
<bharat_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noapic"
<MrEgg964> hi all - I need some help with acl (for files and directories). I have set rw acls for a user (setfacl -m u:fred:rw myfile), and yet the user cannot delete the file. What am I missing? Thanks
<rumpsy> ubuntu, you are still here? change your nick to someother
<ttyX> my deps are screwed i think :(
<shawnboy> ah darn. hmmm... i'm thinking
<hipitihop> is it possible to configure the notification system to one of the tts engines ?
<oz7t> if yoy can call me on skype as olebole1252 thanks
<bharat_> does it have anything to do with the ati drivers?
<iceroot> oz7t: try ##c, ##c++ or something like that
<rumpsy> bharat_: follow shawnboy
<mngrif> god bless bharat_ you're still here!
<ttyX> or qt4 for gui programming in c++
<rumpsy> bharat_: change that line in grub
<bharat_> rumpsy amen
<bharat_> :)
<oz7t> iceroot thanks
<iceroot> oz7t: you are welcome
<euphorian> how do i eject the live cd
<iceroot> euphorian: not possible if you are in that live system
<indus> euphorian, well, select option boot from first hard disk
<indus> euphorian, then press button
<euphorian> i do that and get a grub error
<rumpsy> euphorian: while you are working using that, its impossible, shutdown to get it
<shawnboy> bharat_, so... had u tried installing other vid drivers before current ones?
<indus> euphorian, cant boot from hard disk? hmm
<mneptok> ubuntu: either change your nick, or if you do not have a support issue, /part the channel. but please stop with the (really lame and overused) jokes.
<indus> euphorian, ok restart
<oz7t> iceroot i have heard it is not simly with gcc and graphic
<euphorian> restart and then what?
<bharat_> shawn this is what i downloaded and installed
<bharat_> ati-driver-installer-10-1-x86.x86_64.run
<hipitihop> anyone using virtualbox here ?
<Jordan_U> euphorian, What error?
<shawnboy> bharat_, I've heard it can be important to keep that stuff all clean. So, if not using opensource, uninstall b4 going ATI.
<euphorian> 15
<indus> euphorian, remove cd from tray by pressing button what else
<bharat_> im sorry i didnt get u
<euphorian> indus: that will get me nowhere as i cannot boot
<indus> euphorian, before it goes to live cd boot again that is, or enter bios
<iceroot> oz7t: you know that gcc is a compiler? not a graphic manipulation programm like gimp?
<indus> euphorian, why cant you boot into windows?
<euphorian> because of the grub error
<shawnboy> bharat_, my experience, and I can't offer explanation, is I used terminal like in my post.
<indus> oz7t, you want to program in c ? gcc is for that
<indus> oz7t, the gnu c compiler g  c  c
<oz7t> iceroot yes but some libaries should help but ??
<bharat_> oh... ok so what do i try now...
<shawnboy> bharat_, when I tried the .run files I got mixed results, so I uninstalled everything the way it needed, then did the apt-get cleanly
<mngrif> oz7t: do you already know c?
<Jordan_U> euphorian, "sudo apt-get install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sdX", where X is your drive, like sda, should allow you to boot windows again.
<ddavids> i mistakenly deleted my shutdown icon... how can i restore the default panel?
<indus> euphorian,oh you mean you cant enter windows either from grub?
<bharat_> ok so how do i remove them the software centre?
<bullgard> What programs use the environment variable ORBIT_SOCKETDIR?
<Jordan_U> !panel | ddavids
<indus> ddavids, right click on panel >add to panel
<euphorian> indus: no Jordan_U i'll try it.
<iceroot> oz7t: yes, ##c or ##c++
<iceroot> oz7t: there is a better place for that
<mngrif> ddavids: right click a blank area of the menu and add item. look for it there to re-add it
<oz7t> indus yes oki have made a little parallel program calling my port  that okbut i would made some graphich round my program
<indus> Jordan_U, apt-get ? from where ? live cd?
<Jordan_U> indus, Yes
<euphorian> Bus error (core dumped). 0%
<indus> Jordan_U, how can you run that command if you cant boot into ubuntu????
<indus> euphorian, do you have the windows cd with you?
<shawnboy> bharat_, hold on a sec. please.
<Jordan_U> indus, Like you said, from the liveCD
<bharat_> take ur time :)
<indus> Jordan_U, the live cd wont boot i said
<shawnboy> <humbly asks> uh... ok, so I'm in xchat. how do I start a private chat?
<euphorian> live cd boots
<euphorian> windows doesnt
<euphorian> live cd doesnt boot windows
<indus> euphorian, it does? you get to a desktop?
<mngrif> shawnboy: /query user
<euphorian> but live cd doesnt install buntu
<euphorian> indus: ya im on it right now
<shawnboy> mngrif, thanks.
<indus> euphorian, ok then do what Jordan_U says probably
<Simon1245> Hello indus :)
<indus> hello Simon1245 :)
<oz7t> www.olehasselbalch.dk  posippletot translate in other languis
<beezn> hello
<euphorian> tried it and got an error :9
<euphorian> :(
<ddavids> i have done that but i it doesnt appear like it used to be...
<indus> euphorian, use windows cd and repair mbr
<indus> ddavids, yes add user switch applet
<oz7t> oz7t is my amateur call my name is ole living in denmark
<shawnboy> bharat_, join me in the private chat.
<bharat_> sure
<shawnboy> bharat_, and no that's not a come-on.
<Jordan_U> euphorian, Can you mount any partition on the hard drive ( preferably ext* but it can be anything )?
<euphorian> yeah i can
<eduardo> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<euphorian> Jordan_U*
<ddavids> i would like to have it the default way pls
<indus> ddavids, what is default way
<indus> !panel
<ddavids> the way it looked on fresh install
<indus> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<indus> its given tehr
<Jordan_U> euphorian, Try "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mountpoint /dev/sdX"
<ddavids> i saw something online but i dont know if it'll work 'sudo debconf gnome-panel'...
<indus> ddavids, try above link first
<ddavids> indus: thanks, i'll give it a shot
<indus> ddavids, nothing special about panel, you can add or remove stuf to it anyway,
<mngrif> would someone be kind enough to tell me how to enable using the mouse wheel (z axis) on the gnome desktop to switch virtual desktops? i'm an ex-kde user and i just can't find this tick-box anywhere in gnome!
<fhermeni> hello
<Jordan_U> !resetpanel | ddavids
<ubottu> ddavids: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<OerHeks> mngrif install compiz manager, then you can add desktop effects via system> preferences.
<ddavids> ubottu, indus: thanks alot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oz7t> http://212.242.163.129 is my homepage on my ubuntu server
<mngrif> OerHeks: wow that's an obscure spot for such a setting :\ thanks though :)
<llutz> !ot | oz7t
<ubottu> oz7t: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<oz7t> ubottu ok thanks but i am newbeginner here hi hi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<beezn> I have a annoying question - I installed ubuntu 9.10 and when I reboot to complete the install I get flashing vertical stripes and nothing else on my screen. I am using component cables through a geforce 6700. so what do you think is up?
<indus> oz7t, no problems, just stick to ubuntu support question
<OerHeks> mngrif before doiing desktop effects, you have to turn it on via > system preferences theme [tab[ desktop effects
<beezn> er, ist a 7600
<oz7t> indus ok thanks
<ubuntu> ubottu, Will you marry me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> Thats okay, I don't mind, Ubottu!
<usuario__> fgrgr
<usuario__> alguien ai
<beezn> so... ideas?
<fhermeni> I have an issue with preseed: netcfg works fine by getting all the network stuff from dhcp but still asking for a hostname. I try to add the line "d-i netcfg/get_hostname string unassigned-hostname" on the config file but no change. Any idea ?
<mngrif> fhermeni: any reason you're working without a hostname?
<fhermeni> mngrif: it retrieves the hostname but I still have to press enter :/
<mngrif> fhermeni: ooooh. i see. sorry, can't help. my problem with it is it doesn't set my default route :(
<Simon1245> Is it possible to have Photoshop on Linux?
<Simon1245> And if so, How?
<mngrif> i'll tackle that problem once i can manage windows properly :)
<mneptok> Simon1245: tried The GIMP?
<shawnboy> while I'm waiting for bharat_  to return, are there any users of bluefish or komodo edit here?
<Simon1245> mneptok, It's kinda hard, I don't understand that program. I've tried it once though
<shawnboy> I'm looking for opinions.
<mneptok> shawnboy: i use Komodo. i like it a lot. a bit slow on first launch, but that's a small niggle.
<Simon1245> mneptok, I prefear Photoshop better. It's much more easier.
<mneptok> Simon1245: well worth the time to learn it, considering the cost of Photoshop
<Simon1245> mneptok, Well, I donwload :D
<mngrif> bluefish serves my needs well but tbh i just use vim 99% of the time
<maxagaz_> my usb devices are not mounted automatically anymore, probably because i removed some package, what should I do ?
<iceroot> Simon1245: use gimp, but if you want photoshop, use wine
<Dolmio> how do i forward a free hostname that i own to my ip?
<iceroot> !wine | Simon1245
<ubottu> Simon1245: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Simon1245> I will try to learn Gimp, If I success I let Photoshop be..
<Simon1245> Thanks for the wine idea, iceroot.
<iceroot> Simon1245: yes, learning and using gimp (free software) is much better then photoshop
<mneptok> Simon1245: and stop stealing.
<shawnboy> mneptok, I was thinking about trying bluefish (& still will try it) but then stumbled upon Komodo Edit. It looks decent.
<Dolmio> ow do i forward a free hostname that i own to my ip?
<Dolmio> h
<Simon1245> mneptok, I just barrow :D
<shawnboy> man I hope I don't bork this kid's system.
<coz_> shawnboy,  a few borked systems under the belt and all will be well :)
<Simon1245> iceroot, mneptok, gimp isn't that different from Photoshop :S
<shawnboy> coz_, :)  I'm only trying to help him out and we have identical hardware, but... sometimes things happen
<llutz> Dolmio: edit your nameserver-settings
<Simon1245> iceroot, mneptok I think I can use it aswell
<OerHeks> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<coz_> shawnboy,  they sure do  so I wouldnt bet too worried
<bharat_> shan im back to trouble u :P
<Dolmio> llutz,  thanks
<indus> gimp now looks like photoshop  i hear
<tiger_> how do i extract rar part files in linux
<llutz> Dolmio: edit A-record of your host to point to your IP
<Dolmio> llutz, where do i find these files?
<llutz> Dolmio: usually at your domain-hosting site
<indus> tiger_, install unrar package
<tiger_> sounds easy
<zepher> Anyone have tips for a quick JRE install? I can't seem to get it right.
<indus> tiger_, sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<tiger_> ok
<tiger_> thankss
<Simon1245> unp is easier I think
<bullgard> What programs use the environment variable ORBIT_SOCKETDIR?
<Simon1245> The one Dr_Willis suggested
<Simon1245> tiger_, You can try unp aswell if you want... sudo apt-get install unp
<indus> Simon1245, it does unrar?
<Simon1245> tiger_, Then you can just unp filename.zip
<Simon1245> indus, Yea
<indus> you ae a genius
<Simon1245> Lol :P It's thanks to Dr_Willis he told yesterday
<Simon1245> He also said you can unrar almost any type of file
<indus> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<indus> i prefer pzip
<indus> or 7 zip rather
<tiger_> unrar is not available it seems
<Simon1245> !pzip
<indus> its unbelievable
<Simon1245> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Simon1245> unp is really easy :D I go for it :D
<indus> tiger_, its not?  ok go to system>admin > software sources and see if multiverse and univers is ticked
<Simon1245> unp filename.extension and it's done :D
<Simon1245> Isn't it sudo apt-get install unrar, I did that yesterday or 2 days ago
<Simon1245> tiger_, Do sudo apt-get install unrar
<indus> yes
<Simon1245> tiger_, That will download it
<indus> Simon1245, thee is also a unrar-nonfree
<indus> Simon1245, its proprietary stuff this unrar
<Simon1245> indus, Oh ok, I didn't know :D
<indus> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.3-1 (karmic), package size 100 kB, installed size 248 kB
<Simon1245> indus, But wouldn't you have to pay for the nonfree version? Since it says "not free"..
<indus> no
<indus> noone pays for software on linux :D
<Simon1245> Everything for linux is 100% free?
<Myrtti> Simon1245: no, but most is
<indus> Simon1245, mostly
<bazhang> Simon1245, indus please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Simon1245> Wow cool
<Simon1245> nvm, I will stop talking about it :D
<Gateway`> hello everybody, when I do a ping I got this message error " icmp_seq=2 (BAD CHECKSUM)Destination Port Unreachable "
<indus> bazhang, its not off topic i think, he had a general lunux question
<indus> ok nvm
<indus> Simon1245, feel free to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions
<indus> i never go there though
<Simon1245> I will stay here :D
<Simon1245> Gateway`, Sorry, I can't help you I hope someone else will be able to..
<Kartagis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<wangdx> Hi
<Simon1245> Hello wangdx
<wangdx> How can I user chinese input
<mngrif> ok after fiddling with compiz manager for the past 20 minutes i've found every single feature under the sun aside from how to bind the mouse wheel to changing desktops
<vivek> its network problem i think u can try once more
<bazhang> wangdx, which version of ubuntu
<wangdx> 9.10
<hartog> hi
<bazhang> mngrif, may want to ask in #compiz as well
<Simon1245> Hello hartog
<bazhang> wangdx, its iBus from Karmic, formerly was scim
<hartog> just tried to do vigr on a fresh karmic. It complained vim is not installed. Should I report this as a bug or is it a fluke?
<ToxiCsisM> Does anyone have any tips for installing the Java6 JRE? I can't seem to get it right.
<bazhang> !java | ToxiCsisM
<ubottu> ToxiCsisM: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<mngrif> bazhang: it's an ancient unix feature since mice had wheels, way back when they still had balls. i can't believe it's this difficult to find :(
<bazhang> ToxiCsisM, do you have the multiverse repo enabled
<vivek> Hello could u tell me how to message each person personally ?
<wangdx> bazhang: thinak you
<bazhang> vivek, please ask them first then /msg nickname  message
<ToxiCsisM> I do not. Let me take a look at that link above and I'll get back to you guys. Thanks for the help.
<hartog> no comment?
<vivek> ok bazhang
<q0k> HI did you ever use mozdev.org?
<bazhang> hartog, its optional, need to install
<hartog> yeah, but vigr depends on it so then it seems no longer optional
<hartog> can remember older versions of ubuntu shipped with vim per default
<hartog> think it is strange that vigr would use vim over vi though
<hartog> less code for root apps == better, right?
<indus> unp wont unpack rar
<alabd> hello , how to capture/see read/write on disks ?
<emoo> hi
<hartog> aladb: cat /proc/diskstats
<q0k> Hi...
<indus> q0k, hi
<vivek> Upgrading ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.1 will give some display setting problem ? and if yes any remedy ?
<q0k> indus, hi, my question above
<indus> where
<indus> dont see no question
<q0k> indus, 19:16
<indus> can you paste again
<q0k> Did you ever use mozdev.org?
<indus> no
<q0k> Did you ever use a your own mailing list?
<vivek> Upgrading ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.1 will give any display setting problem ? and if yes any remedy ?
<q0k> Upgrading ubuntu from 9.04 to *9.10* will give any display setting problem ? -- shouldn't give any problems
<Chris_> Hello all I am hoping someone can help me out... installing ubuntu for the first time. I get to the Prepare partitions page and its not seeing my drive, any clue what to do ? Thanks
<pintook> indus;sorry i am back
<alabd> any opinion ?
<indus> pintook, heh
<vivek> Upgrading ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.1 will give any display setting problem ? and if yes any remedy ?
<coz_> Chris_,  on that screen   which option are you choosing?  side by side...erase disk?
<indus> vivek, generally it shouldnt
<Chris_> @Coz - I am not getting any options just the window with nothing showing under device
<vivek> ok let me try indus
<mikebeecham> hi there...does anyone know if there is a Hotspot Shield alternative for Linux/Ubuntu?
<indus> chris_ run the installer again
<coz_> Chris_,  oo   first thing check the disk  by restarting and chooseing check disk  to be sure the cd itself is burned correctly and has no errors
<laeg> i just copied an 8gb folder to a portable hard drive, then moved the original to trash and emptied trash but i only have an extra 4gbs - how can i fix this?
<Chris_> @indus, this is the second time I have run it. @Coz okay thanks let me try that now. Will still be here as its for a different pc
<swetha> Can anyone tell how to start a ftp server on a port othere than 21
<th0r> swetha: the port is usually in the config file for the ftp server
<mistrynitesh> is there a command to tell if a new mail has arrived in my local mailbox?
<mistrynitesh> still better the number of new mails in the local mailbox
<indus> swetha, edit the /etc/vsftp/vsftpd.conf
<pintook> indus;
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: 'mail'
<pintook> indus; i am back pls
<indus> pintook, whats up
<pintook> fine
<indus> swetha, provided yo are using vsftp
<pintook> indus; my openoffice
<swetha> yes i am using vsftp
<indus> pintook, yes i asked something but you left
<mistrynitesh> brontosaurusrex: i don't want to read the new mail; the command should only give the number of new mails and exit
<vivek> is ubuntu 9.1  is stable version ?
<indus> swetha, then sudo gedit /etc/vsftp/vsftpd.conf
<pintook> indus; i had to attend to some urgent work
<indus> pintook, dont we all :)
<indus> pintook, no problem
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: thats what it does here
<pintook> indus; sorry about that
<swetha> i have the file as /etc/vsftpd.conf
<indus> pintook, i was asking , does no text show only in file menu or all menus
<indus> swetha, yes that one , search for port
<pintook> indus; on all menue
<dunyto> hello everyone
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: the other was is to cat or tail the correct etc
<fabbio84> hi all
<swetha> is this line has to be modified? connect_from_port_20=YES
<dunyto> can someone help me with something
<pintook> indus; on all menue the text does not show
<fabbio84> i've a problem with my network
<dunyto> me too
<indus> swetha, do you see a listen_port line?
<fabbio84> dunyto: you're not alone
<indus> swetha, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/change-vsftpd-ftp-server-port-21/
<dunyto> i guess i'm not
<indus> its damn easy really
<dunyto> what's your problem
<indus> pintook, ok can u take a screenshot
<indus> pintook, i would love to look :)
<mistrynitesh> brontosaurusrex: when i give 'mail' on my terminal, it lists the new mail and waits for me to quit
<swetha> i dont have the line listen_port
<swetha> can i add the line ?
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: what is mail --version saying?
<indus> swetha, no , can i see your conf file please, paste it
<indus> !paste | swetha
<ubottu> swetha: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mistrynitesh> invalid option
<pintook> indus; ok
<quibbler> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<fabbio84> i use a pc with 2 eth , one connected to the modem, the 2nd one goes to the switch to share the connection
<mistrynitesh> brontosaurusrex: invalid option
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: then we have different 'mail'
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: mail (GNU Mailutils 2.0)
<shawnboy> I'm insane. It's 4:30 am. Must... get .... sleep....   g'night all.
<neongrau> is there a way to get OOo 3.2 installed on 9.1
<quibbler> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: find the 'cat /etc/something' option
<indus> mistrynitesh, install mailutils
<hartog> sleep tight
<indus> swetha, do you understand?
<dunyto> sounds a lot like my problem
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: or what indus said
<indus> swetha, just paste the file contents there and give me the url after clocking on send button
<pintook> indus; where do i get the screenshot
<swetha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377503/ here is the url
<indus> pintook, press alt- print screen
<Waceman> Hi guys, does anyone know why when I connect with my E220 Huawei dongle, skype connects, but my browser does not?
<mistrynitesh> brontosaurusrex: indus will check mailutils
<indus> swetha, yes that line connect frrom port 20 is correct ,chgne it
<indus> swetha, let me know how it goes
<laeg> i just copied an 8gb folder to a portable hard drive, then moved the original to trash and emptied trash but i only have an extra 4gbs - how can i fix this?
<mistrynitesh> by the way, the only reason to ask this is so add it to the screen hardstatus, so that it can notify me of new mails
<mistrynitesh> is there another way of doing this?
<prodigel_> hi all. I have a cifs mounted directory on my computer uid,gid,user and password apparently set correctly. The problem is that although from console I'm able to recursively copy a directory, in nautilus I get a permission denied error.  Also If I copy the files one by one I get no error.
<swetha> but port20 is the port which server uses for data connection in case of active ftp .if we change this line what port does the serer uses for data connection if its active ftp
<indus> swetha, rememnber, this is the for the port with which client listens or conencts
<indus> swetha, ok dont know taht much
<ChillyX> What is the file I use to set the IP address of eth0 so it is persistent? I have set it with "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1" but want it to retain this IP after rebooting. I also need to do it through the command line. Thanks.
<indus> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<mawst> FileZilla 64 Bit > *
<swetha> indus:Thanks, i will check with what ever you have said. I will try it and reply back
<mawst> "D
<mawst> :D
<indus> swetha, wait my mistake
<swetha> indus:ok
<bullgard> What programs use the environment variable ORBIT_SOCKETDIR?
<indus> swetha, sorry correct, this is for server port yes
<indus> swetha, so client has to listen on this port 20
<mistrynitesh> brontosaurusrex: by the way, the only reason to ask this is to add it to the screen hardstatus, so that it can notify me of new mails
<indus> swetha, which client are you using gftp?
<swetha> indus: can i add the line listen_port?
<GabrielSOE> where is the icons folder where I can place new icons sets?
<ChillyX> What is the file I use to set the IP address of eth0 so it is persistent? I have set it with "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1" but want it to retain this IP after rebooting. I also need to do it through the command line. Thanks.
<swetha> indus: i am using ftp
<indus> swetha, you can but i dont know what it will do
<indus> swetha, i mean software for client ftp
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: hold on, trying to remeber what/how to cat this...
<indus> swetha, gui ? no?
<mistrynitesh> brontosaurusrex: ok
<swetha> indus: no gui, i use command line ftp client ( my client is also ubuntu)
<indus> swetha, ok nice
<indus> then fine
<indus> swetha, i think typically listen is for receiving connections so the line should work
<indus> swetha, try and tell me what happens
<swetha> indus:sure i will do that
<pintook> indus;my openoffice is not displaying text for me to read and select
<Shurakai> swetha, btw. I'd recommend the ncftp command line tool. It's much more comfy and allows e.g. recursive downloading...
<Shurakai> You definitely should take a look at it :)
<pintook> indus;my openoffice is not displaying text for me to read and select
<ChillyX> What is the file I use to set the IP address of eth0 so it is persistent? I have set it with "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1" but want it to retain this IP after rebooting. I also need to do it through the command line. Having it set through /etc/network/interfaces doesn't seem to be working.
<pintook> indus;my openoffice is not displaying text for me to read and select
<vivek> indus, i am upgrading ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.1 but i has got struck its not updating any soln ?
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: how about 'cat /var/mail/username' ?
<mistrynitesh> brontosaurusrex: just a minute!
<vivek>  i am upgrading ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.1 but i has got struck its not updating any soln ?
<TheMusicGuy> I can't run crontab. It just hangs.
<TheMusicGuy> with or without sudo.
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: or 'tail /var/mail/username'
<iceroot> TheMusicGuy: crontab -e ?
<TheMusicGuy> Oh, right. thanks
<TheMusicGuy> I'm new to using cron, in case you can't tell. :)
 * TheMusicGuy slowly scuttles away
<mistrynitesh> brontosaurusrex: cat prints the whole contents of the mailbox (complete message with headers and all)
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: mail (GNU Mailutils 2.0)
<alecs> hi there!
<mistrynitesh> brontosaurusrex: will install it; thanks :)
<alecs> is anyone here that is running ubuntu server edition on a dell poweredge 2950 ?
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: the package is 'mailutils' i think
<bullgard> What programs use the environment variable DEBEMAIL?
<mistrynitesh> brontosaurusrex: yes, reading the apt-cache description of the package
<pintook> indus;my openoffice is not displaying text for me to read and select
<pintook> hello i need help with my open office
<ruckuus> hi
<hazrii> hi all
<cyn23> hi
<ruckuus> hi
<pintook> hello i need help with my open office
<psycho_oreos> any of you guys using jack audio server with audacious? I'm having no luck getting audacious to work, all I hear is the noise from no reception from TV (the sound of sands dropping amplified) all other players using jack has no problem except for audacious
<psycho_oreos> I'm starting to suspect its the jack audio output plugin from audacious is not working properly
<Simon1245> pintook, What's wrong with it?
<iceroot> !ask | pintook
<pintook> simon;the text in the menu does not show
<ubottu> pintook: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> pintook, hi
<iceroot> pintook: openoffice using english? or another language which is installed on the system?
<pintook> ubottu; ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<indus> pintook, did you take screenshot?
<indus> i asked the same question , is it english :)
<iceroot> indus: ok
<pintook> i do not know how to do it since text is blank
<indus> pintook, just go to accessories> take screenshot and take it
<tiger_> has anyone tries and sucseeded in playing games in wine or trough virtualbox
<tiger_> by games i mean windows games
<brontosaurusrex> pintook: close the office, open your homw folder with nautilus, click ctrl+h, find .openoffice.org folder, rename it to .openoffice.org.old and restart office
<hazrii> how make faster broadband in ubuntu
<brontosaurusrex> *home
<indus> !appdb | tiger_
<ubottu> tiger_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<indus> brontosaurusrex, good idea
<tiger_> ubottu; windows games
<Kartagis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<indus> tiger_, yes that link shows what games run adn what dont etc
<unimatrix> is Synaptic's package locking broken in karmic? anyone know anything about that?
<indus> unimatrix, no it isnt
<indus> unimatrix, why
 * mjuaji waves hello
<alecs> is anyone here that is running ubuntu server edition on a dell poweredge 2950 ?
<unimatrix> indus: well i've locked a package and it still keeps overwriting it everytime i update
<indus> unimatrix, oh
<q0k> Does this bug affect you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/installation-guide/+bug/522112
<indus> unimatrix, then i dont know
<hazrii> all ask : how to make faster broadbnd in ubuntu
<miha> would anyone know how to see what command is executed at X11AudioMute? where is this actually defined?
<miha> X86AudioMute
<indus> hazrii, hi
<indus> hazrii, it wont work faster than the connection itself
<hazrii> There is not a solution?
<indus> hazrii, what exactly is the problem you have?
<brontosaurusrex> hazrii: takes full available bw here
<indus> pintook, did you take screenshot?
<hazrii> slowly
<hazrii> ...
<indus> all those windows tips for improving speed is all non sense
<pintook> hold on
<hazrii> sory bad englis
<indus> hazrii, which internet you have?
<indus> brb
<hazrii> yes
<hazrii> indus, do you have solution
<bullgard> What programs use the environment variable DEBEMAIL?
<pintook> indus ; i am sending it
<mistrynitesh> brontosaurusrex: installed mailutils, and 'mail --version' gives 'mail (GNU Mailutils 1.2)'
<mistrynitesh> but 'mail
<mistrynitesh>  but 'mail' still does not exit after printing the status
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: how about 'mail -p' and if that fails 'mail --help' ?
<WasserDragoon> hi im looking for an alternative to http://trac.calendarserver.org/wiki because its really bad documented and it doesn't work here, and i dont want to waste time anymore on it
<pintook> indus ;receive it
<miha> WasserDragoon probably not what you want, but http://z-push.sourceforge.net/soswp/ z-push for activesync is kinda cool :D
<WasserDragoon> miha, no thats not what i want but thanks, any other suggestions?
<WasserDragoon> i dont need a mail server, i just need a calendar server
<miha> i think it can do calendar too
<AzikaCorp> ocncerning what exactly ? (I just come)
<miha> basicly you implement backend, protocol is done by z-push :D
<WasserDragoon> AzikaCorp i need a calendar server
<WasserDragoon> an alternative to http://trac.calendarserver.org/wiki because its really bad documented and it doesn't work here, and i dont want to waste time anymore on it
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: got it to work?
<mistrynitesh> brontosaurusrex: ok, some progress... 'mail -H' writes a header summary and exits... so now, which command can take that as an input and print the count of lines begining with 'N'?
<pintook> bront; it dod not work
<HackeMate> hello, configuring my network using wpa_supplicant i get this error http://pastebin.com/m6d9d28bd - no clue
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: text filtering? i thinks thats something to do with sed/awk
<WasserDragoon> does anyone knows a good calendar server software?
<pintook> brontosaurusrex; it did not work
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: and grep
<pintook> brontosaurusrex; still openoffice does not display text
<brontosaurusrex> pintook: no idea then, sorry
<pintook> brontosaurusrex; it has created a new folder with old added to the name
<brontosaurusrex> pintook: the idea was to reset user settings, so that what it should do
<pintook> indus are u there
<AzikaCorp> yes, I am
<pintook> brontosaurusrex; ok
<mistrynitesh> brontosaurusrex: ok, thanks for the tips, will go to study about sed/awk/grep :)
<pintook> brontosaurusrex; do i have to delete the old one
<brontosaurusrex> pintook: as you wish
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: i think grep with --count will work somehow
<pintook> brontosaurusrex; ok
<pintook> ubottu; can u be of help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: something like 'grep ^N --count'
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: check http://www.computerhope.com/unix/ugrep.htm
<babalu> hello, how can i know the binary files installed by some package?
<mistrynitesh> brontosaurusrex: ok
<mistrynitesh> brontosaurusrex: will try
<Jordancook> hello, how do i allow postfix to relay emails
<indus> pintook, hi
<indus> pintook, taken screenshot?
<babalu> hello, how can i know the binary files installed by some package with dpkg?
<mngrif> babalu: dpkg -L
<indus> babalu, meaning? the packages are downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives
<babalu> indus: i'm looking for the /usr/bin/ files that the package has added when it was installed
<mngrif> balachmar: for example dpkg -L gcc
<indus> babalu, ah ok what mngrif said
<MrEgg964> Hi all. I'm trying to set advanced user permissions on files and directories. More specifically, I'm trying to allow users to create new files and modify existing files, but not deleting them. Is there any way this can be achieved?
<indus> babalu, try that for packge
<q0k> Why is administrative access called *sudo* :?
<babalu> mngrif: indus: this only gives me the files added in /usr/share/doc
<babalu> q0k: super user do
<m_anish_> "super-user-do"
<q0k> :)
<indus> babalu, no look closely it lists all
<babalu> indus: http://pastebin.com/f37951052
<indus> babalu, which package
<babalu> indus: koffice-kde4
<indus> beacuse its not installed then
<indus> mngrif, what do you think?
<babalu> indus: i just installed it :D "koffice-kde4 is already the newest version."
<q0k> and what's the longer variant of "gksudo "?
<indus> babalu, hmm no idea then
<iceroot> q0k: man gksudo
<q0k> :)
<q0k> If the program you wish to run as an administrator is graphical, such as the Gnome text editor (Applications → Accessories → Text Editor), you should use the command gksudo...
<q0k> why graphical is "gk"?
<iceroot> q0k: i would guess gnome/kde-super-user-do
<safc> can you give me a qq
<bullgard> What programs use the environment variable DEBEMAIL?
<kavurt> how can I fix screen resolution in karmic?
<pintook> ubottu; can u help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mngrif> babalu: i'm not sure what's going on, dpkg -L has always worked for me.
<indus> babalu, try dpkg -s
<iceroot> q0k: manpage says gtk = gk
<q0k> why graphical is "gk"? are you sure it's because of "gnome/kde"?
<safc> who have qq of this system
<m_anish_> looks like pintook is also a bot ;)
<indus> babalu, try dpkg -S
<indus> sorry caps S
<iceroot> q0k: as i said  man gksudo
<indus> pintook, ubottu is not human
<indus> pintook, where is the screenshot?
 * indus sighs
<babalu> indus: almost the same output as -L
<q0k> iceroot, what's gtk?
<pintook> indus; i sent it u did not receive it
<iceroot> !gtk | q0k
<ubottu> q0k: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<indus> pintook, no didnt see
<pintook> ok
<q0k> ubottu sorry I didn't know that... thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<q0k> ubottu sorry I didn't know that...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> pintook, dont send, just paste the link here
<indus> pintook, i cant receive files
<pintook> why
<HackeMate> hello, configuring my network using wpa_supplicant i get this error http://pastebin.com/m6d9d28bd - any clue will be apreciatted
<pintook> so how do u get to view it indus
<iceroot> !paste | pintook
<ubottu> pintook: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<indus> pintook, did you paste it at paste.ubuntu.com?
<indus> pintook, then you click on send and then copy the url from browser addressbar
<indus> and paste it here
<pintook> ok
<mistrynitesh> brontosaurusrex: eureka! 'mail -H | grep -cw N' prints the number of mails marked 'N' :)
<m_anish_> pintook: please put the uid of the person you are talking to before your message by     <name>!<tab>
<indus> !who | pintook
<ubottu> pintook: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pintook> indus;/home/james/Desktop/Screenshot-1.png
<indus> pintook, oh no not like that
<indus> pintook, ok sorry
<indus> pintook, go to imagebin.org and upload the screenshot
<pintook> indus;so how
<indus> pintook, then get the url link and paste here
<usuario> hi
<indus> pintook, understand? fill the details on the site and then send
<iceroot> pintook: open the url ubottu gave you and look at it
<iceroot> pintook:  http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<indus> pintook, no , in this page, attach screenshot and clic k submit , then you will get a new url
<indus> pintook, also tickmark 'i agree to imagebin terms of service'
<brontosaurusrex> mistrynitesh: cool, thats the exact command-line?
<pintook> indus; i have just uploaded it
<indus> pintook, now give me that url link
<indus> pintook, it will be different now
<mistrynitesh> brontosaurusrex: yes
<inveratulo> q0k, eclipse also runs really well
<inveratulo> oh wow
<pintook> indus; http://imagebin.org/84994
<inveratulo> that response was 8 hours late ^_^ sorry
<pintook> indus; is it ok
<indus> pintook, yes thank you, i see that your menu is missing
<indus> pintook, reinstall open office
<indus> pintook, from synaptic
<indus> pintook, menu > system>administration >synaptic package manager  , search for open office
<BobGreenwill> hi
<indus> pintook, or from terminal type sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<indus> pintook, or from terminal type sudo apt-get install openoffice.org3
<indus> you understand?
<AzikaCorp> use aptitude, it is better :)
<indus> pintook, try from synaptic its best
<pintook> indus; if i search for openoffice wht do i do next
<BobGreenwill> i'm out of Japan and out of USA... i can't buy a fujitsu s7220 laptop here... if i order it from japan and ubuntu doesn't run on it i'll have big troubles...i didn't find this model at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Fujitsu ... maybe you could test it and add your results to that page?
<mngrif> AzikaCorp: different tool for a different way of doing the same job. they both rule over apt-get
<indus> pintook, when you search , you will see a lot of open office packages, just install openoffice.org3
<indus> pintook, right click on it and select reinstall
<AzikaCorp> not really, aptitude is better for conflicts and so one. and, when you type "aptitude search "
<Greenwill> you know anything about ubuntu and  fujitsu lifebook s7220 ?
<AzikaCorp> you have a description of the paquet , and a flag which to know if it's already installed :).
<indus> pintook, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Greenwill> HI!
<mngrif> AzikaCorp: yeah, just like synaptic. they are feature-compatible. one lets you point and click, the other lets you point and click sometimes :)
<Greenwill> Hi!!
<pintook> indus ubuntu koala
<Greenwill> hi!!!
<indus> pintook, ok did you reinstall ?
<Greenwill> hi!!!!
<indus> pintook, i have more tips for you if it dont work
<Greenwill> hi!!!!!
<kjelle> Hello. I am creating a debian package, when I just make a new package (.deb) file, the dpkg -i <file> says my configuration file X is updated, and asks what I want to do. How do I overwrite this to default yes?
<pintook> indus when i right i only see mark for installation
<Greenwill> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<brontosaurusrex> Greenwill: i can give you the address on where to send the laptop and i will quicktest, i promise ;)
<tiger_> ok one more question hopeing to get answerd how do i burn dvd video so as i can play it in my dvd player
<Greenwill> ubottu hi!
<indus> pintook, hmm its not already installed?
<kjelle> Or, why does it think it is a configuration file, as I just did "cp -r X $(CURDIR)/debian/mypackage/etc/init.d/" in the debian/rules file's "install:"? It is a init script, not a configuration file!
<Greenwill> i'm in korea
<indus> pintook, which file are you selectng? there are more than 1 open office, select the one you see installed
<indus> pintook, openoffice.org3
<indus>  there is a 3 at the end pintook
<Greenwill> brontosaurusrex, i can send the laptop to me myself, don't bother
<kristof78> I want to setup an FTP server on my Ubuntu server
<indus> pintook, which graphics card do you have?
<kristof78> but what do I use
<kristof78> Proftp?
<Greenwill> brontosaurusrex, just quick test - how long will it take?
<kristof78> I also use webmin to make thing easy
<brontosaurusrex> Greenwill: i was kidding
<tiger_> www.net2ftp.com is good no need for install works online
<Greenwill> ...
<pintook> indus i do not know
<indus> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<brontosaurusrex> kristof78: i'am running pureftpd
<indus> pintook, ok open a terminal and type after the $sign  lshw -C display
<indus> $lshw -C display
<tiger_> ubottu dvd video
<pintook> indus; this is what it dispayed
 * Accio buon pranzo a tutti
<pintook>  *-display UNCLAIMED
<pintook>        description: VGA compatible controller
<pintook>        product: Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<pintook>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<pintook>        physical id: 0
<FloodBot2> pintook: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pintook>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<indus> pintook, paste it , pastebin.org and similar like laste time
<indus> pintook, just copy the output and paste it to that site inside window
<pintook> indus    http://pastebin.com/d4b2604be
<brontosaurusrex> is there an easy way to speed-limit apache bandwidth?
<pintook> indus; how do i work on the openoffice
<indus> pintook, wait 1 min
<Greenwill> HELLO everybody. Who has a Fujitsu s7220... please contact me...  i'm out of Japan and out of USA... i can't buy a fujitsu s7220 laptop here... if i order it from japan and ubuntu doesn't run on it i'll have big troubles...i didn't find this model at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Fujitsu ... maybe you could test it and add your results to that page? please let me know when you do...
<Greenwill> ...it bobgreenwill@openoffice.org thanks in advance
<pintook> ok indus
<Greenwill> Who has a Fujitsu s7220... please contact me... i'm out of Japan and out of USA... i can't buy a fujitsu s7220 laptop here... if i order it from japan and ubuntu doesn't run on it i'll have big troubles...i didn't find this model at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Fujitsu  ... could you test it ? please let me know bobgreenwill@openoffice.org thanks in advance
<Flynsarmy> After reading this http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Nzc5NQ is the Nouveau driver now competitive in any way to the binary nvidia driver or is it still recommended to use hte binary?
<indus> pintook,go to the open office hidden folder
<Greenwill> Who has a Fujitsu s7220... please contact me... i'm out of Japan and out of USA... i can't buy a fujitsu s7220 laptop here... if i order it from japan and ubuntu doesn't run on it i'll have big troubles...i didn't find it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Fujitsu  ... could you test it ? (take installation video)please let me know bobgreenwill@openoffice.org  thanks in advance
<indus> pintook, did you try delete that folder
<rwwilco> a question regarding xorg.  I've done a very basic install of ubuntu(didn't select any packages from the installer, just whats default).  Now i am trying to build up the most basic X11 install on top of it i can.  I've installed xserver-xorg, but sudo X -configure is giving me a bad xorg.conf
<pintook> indus which folder
<indus> pintook, from .openoffice.org
<indus> pintook, delete that folder
<rwwilco> most things online suggest sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that gives no output, just back to command line
<pintook> ok indus
<indus> pintook, just open the window manager and select 'show hidden files and folders' and delete the .openoffice.org folder
<pintook> i have done that indus
<rwwilco> the heart of my question really is:  without installig a million things through the tasks list, how do i get the standard ubuntu xorg configurator running?
<rwwilco> what is the standard xorg configurator, how does ubuntu do that?
<indus> pintook, so did you reinstall open office ?
<indus> pintook, so try open word doc now
<bullgard> What programs use the environment variable DEBEMAIL?
<jrib> bullgard: packaging programs
<pintook> indus i hve not done the reinstallation
<indus> pintook, do it
<rwwilco> so any ideas, anyone know what program is used to setup the xorg configuration if i had just installed the ubuntu-desktop task or whatnot?
<pintook> indus how do i go about it
<indus> pintook, i told you, from synaptic
<owner> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<peope> I can only see 4gb ram of 8gb although I have x64 version installed. from uname -a "Linux silver 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 02:39:34 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<peope> How can I make it use 8gb instead?
<pintook> indus i am there but there are to many openoffice file names
<jrib> rwwilco: why do you assume such a thing exists?  It doesn't afaik
<indus> pintook, ok can i  see a screenshot ?
<pintook> ok
<rwwilco> jrib: so when ubuntu is installed it just drops the user on the command line?  i expected that when not installing X, but i assume when X is installed it will be configured
<jrib> rwwilco: no, it doesn't just drop you in the command line.  gdm starts by default.  Is that your question?
<rwwilco> well, i dont want gnome or any of that,  Its a netbook with 8gb cf card, no room for gnome
<rwwilco> so the magic to configure it is inside gdm package?
<pintook> indus http://imagebin.org/85002
<jrib> rwwilco: no, what window manager will you be using?
<rwwilco> blackbox
<rwwilco> jrib: basically blackbox and a web browser, thats about all i'm looking for
<jrib> rwwilco: install blackbox and xorg then
<jrib> rwwilco: and gdm/kdm/xdm/whatever if you want to get X starting by default
<rwwilco> i have the pair of them installed, just not sure where to go from there xorg needs configuration
<patsbin> morning
<Dolmio> how do i make it so that proftpd (ftp server) as one of my start up programs/services? when i reboot?
<patsbin> Does anybody have an idea why ubuntu doesn't detect ntfs partitions which are encrypted with truecrypt on startup? blockdev --rereadpt solves the problem, but I'm just wondering why ubuntu doesn't detect it automagically.
<jrib> rwwilco: xorg needs no configuration
<rwwilco> jrib: hmm, because with no configuration it just pulls up a black scren, and i alt-f1 to get back to console
<jrib> rwwilco: how are you running it?
<rwwilco> jrib: thank you btw, getting somewhere usefull now i think :)
<rwwilco> jrib: startx
<jrib> rwwilco: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jrib> rwwilco: wait.  You setup a window manager right?
<rwwilco> rwwilco: in ~/.xsession
<rwwilco> jrib: in ~/.xsession i have the blackbox command
<peope> Which kernel should I use to have a 64bit ubuntu version access > 4gb ram?
<jrib> rwwilco: right, so when you say "black screen" you are sure X is not running?
<rwwilco> yea, it has the blinking underscore for where the cursor is :
<alankila> peope: kernel doesn't matter for 64-bit
<rww> peope: the standard linux-image-generic accesses it fine.
<jrib> rwwilco: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log though you should copy your .xsession to .xinitrc just to be sure
<rwwilco> hmm, might be xinitrc instead,  been a few years here :)
<rwwilco> lemme try switching it over
<peope> Problem is it only shows 4gb ram although I have 8gb
<inveratulo> peope does your bios show that it recognizes all the ram?
<peope> inveratulo: yes. And it dual boots into vista 64 bit and shows 8 gb
<rwwilco> jrib: switching to .xinitrc solved it,  i wonder is xsession an outdated filename from XF86 then?  xorg uses new convention . . . either way doesn't really matter glad it works now :)
<inveratulo> peope: Can we see your "uname -a" ?
<peope> "Linux silver 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 02:39:34 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<inveratulo> peope: and "free -m" ?
<Xintruder> hi
<jrib> rwwilco: .xsession gets used by session managers like gdm,kdm,xdm :)
<zamanian> yes indeed it did
<ashutosh> hiiiiii
<Xintruder> how can I install xchat with a command in terminal, in ubuntu?
<inveratulo> peope: try "free -m |grep -i mem" for one line :-P
<peope> inveratulo: "Mem:          3956       2343       1612          0        124        454"
<rww> Xintruder: sudo apt-get install xchat
<jrib> rwwilco: personally, I just link them so they are the same file...
<peope> inveratulo: ^^
<peope> It's a core i7 (intel 860) system
<Xintruder> how to update all applications using a command?
<rww> Xintruder: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<jrib> rwwilco: Anyway, if you install gdm/kdm/xdm you don't even need one since the blackblox package provides a system-wide one
<jrib> !apt > Xintruder
<ubottu> Xintruder, please see my private message
<peope> Xintruder: apt-get upate && apt-get dist-upgrade
<peope> s/upate/update/
<owner> hello, can anyone explain me, please... My apache2(ubuntu 9.10) avialable not on 80 port, it's on 13496... why did it open 13496, but not 80? almost all configuration is default. I did not change Listen port to something other than 80 ever. Thank you)
<peope> inveratulo: any ideas? I'm puzzled
<bullgard> jrib: Do you mean all the programs that are mentioned in https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html?
<jrib> bullgard: no, I don't mean "all"
<Xintruder> thanks you all
<jrib> bullgard: I mean "at least one" :)
<patsbin> Does anybody have an idea why ubuntu doesn't detect ntfs partitions which are encrypted with truecrypt on startup? blockdev --rereadpt solves the problem, but I'm just wondering why ubuntu doesn't detect it automagically.
<inveratulo> peope: yea i was looking around... seems odd. one sec
<bullgard> jrib: Where is the relation between 'packaging' AND e-mail?
<jrib> bullgard: package author field usually contains name and e-mail
<blinkiz> Hi. I need to find out if I have ECC memories or not installed into my Dell server here. Anyone know a command which can see if ECC is used or not?
<bullgard> jrib: Ah! --  Thank you.
<inveratulo> peope: can you pastebin "sudo dmidecode|head -n 300"
<Kartagis> how do I know if my webcam is UVC compatible?
<kristof78> I tried to install ebox on my Ubuntu server, but it seems that they only support LTS and not my 9.10
<kristof78> so i'm stuck
<Dr_Willis> kristof78:  there may be ppa's or some other sources for it
<kristof78> are you sure about that
<bonifacio> hola
<Dr_Willis> kristof78:  do i look like google? :) ive no idea. But you just going to sit there and do nothing or are you going to look? :)
<inveratulo> peope: sorry that's a lot of stuff, just looking towards the top where it shows the memory slots
<Dr_Willis> kristof78:  theres always the source
<peope> inveratulo: http://www.peope.net/tmp.txt
<cbx> How long does the average app take to compile? I'm compiling launchy on ubuntu, its using qt
<kristof78> ok thanks Dr_Willis
<owner> hello, can anyone explain me, please... My apache2(ubuntu 9.10) avialable not on 80 port, it's on 13496... why did it open 13496, but not 80? almost all configuration is default. I did not change Listen port to something other than 80 ever. Thank you)
<Dr_Willis> cbx: 'average app' is rather broad. :)
<cbx> Dr_Willis, true :D
<cbx> anyway, it compiled rather quickly
<cbx> how do I set an app to start on startup?
<Dr_Willis> cbx:  yep. in this day and age most things dont take ttoo long
<Dr_Willis> !startup | cbx
<ubottu> cbx: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<inveratulo> peope: I'm stumped.  your memory is recognized.  what does "top" show?  what first gave you the impression the OS wasn't showing you had 8gb of ram?
<TemporaNigra> ciauz
<Dr_Willis> kristof78:  see --> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ebox/experimental/ubuntu/dists/ perhaos
<Kartagis> how do I know if my webcam is UVC compatible?
<rww> peope: How much memory does your BIOS say you have at startup?
<peope> inveratulo: Mem:   4051180k total,  2417016k used,  1634164k free,   128540k buffers
<peope> rww: I would guess 8gb...
<peope> Could reboot to make sure
<rww> ubottu: it | TemporaNigra
<ubottu> TemporaNigra: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<rww> peope: That would be a useful diagnostic.
<TemporaNigra> ubottu: grazie
<peope> rww: ok... rebooting
<`Devil`> TemporaNigra :D
<ddavids> cbx: To add programs to start up with ur system, go to system>preferences>startup applications. WHen it opens click on add and type the name of the application u want to include, put the same name in the command box but make sure its all in small case, then close. u shld now see it in the list of start up applications. you can then restart ur system...
<cbx> ddavids, thanks got that done :)
<fen`> anyone know of a way in bash to execute something on exit of an interactive login?
<Dr_Willis> fen`:  there used to be a .logout script or somthing similer
<cbx> Is it possible to make the taskbar icons only ? (Like win7?) [remove the labels]
<Dr_Willis> fen`:  i havent messed with that in years. :)
<peope> back
<fen`> yeah its .bash_logout
<peope> rww: BIOS said 8192MB OK
<seli> ola
<peope> and now the system is finding the 8GB
<racha> Hello i need a little help about my 5.1 so ....
<peope> Maybe I used the wrong kernel?
<fen`> Dr_Willis, its ssh agent but i've written it to start on selected screen session (based on name) and this will help me kill the process prior to exit using a pid var stored in the environemnt.
<seli> k soy española
<inveratulo> peope: you booted from the same kernel right?
<rww> ubottu: es | seli
<ubottu> seli: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fen`> thanks for the pointer
<rww> ooo, factoid changed
<peope> inveratulo: I think so... but it would be logical if I didn't.
<Newky> yo
<peope> Well... thank you very much for your kind help :)
<inveratulo> peope: yea.  I cannot rationalize why, given what you told us before, it wasn't working
<rww> peope: either something you changed took effect after reboot, or you're having RAM problems :/
<seli> ola
<rww> ubottu: es > seli
<ubottu> seli, please see my private message
<seli> ola
<inveratulo> rww, peope, i thought that but dmidecode came back with chips on all four slots, and it recognized all the ram even tho the OS was not
<bazhang> seli, here is english only
<bazhang> seli, /join #ubuntu-es
<peope> inveratulo: that is comforting at least :)
<inveratulo> peope: maybe its time to go play the lottery :-p
<peope> Maybe need to upgrade the distro or something
<peope> inveratulo: lol
<peope> As I said. Thank you very much for you kind (and free help) ^^
<peope> I will try to bug it somewhere if it happens again
<minderaser> There's a command that will tell you what OS and web server a site is running, but I can't remember what it is. Any help?
<peope> minderaser: telnet?
<racha> I need help with my 5.1 i cant get it to work ... when i play my song it don't work but when i go back to stereo and then turn on 5.1 its working, after restarting that same application its not working agein ...
<cbx> Is it possible to make the taskbar icons only ? (Like win7?) [remove the labels]
<cbx> And can I get titlebar transparency?
<racha> again*
<peope> telnet <host> 80 .... then HEAD / 1.0
<peope> nmap would make it possible to guess the os
<Dr_Willis> cbx:  check out the 'dockbarx' and 'dockbar' panel applets
<bazhang> cbx, the panels? right click properties and choose solid color then adjust the transparency level
<cbx> Transparency for the titlebar's
<cbx> I just moved from win7, and that looked really good :P
<Dr_Willis> cbx:  compiz has more features for silly useless eyecandy then you can imagine
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | cbx
<ubottu> cbx: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<minderaser> peope: thanks, but that didn't work for me. And I just realized I have to run. I'll look into it later
 * Dr_Willis finds transparent titlebars  annoying and harder to read
 * peope find most default installed themes on ubuntu more or less unreadable :)
<Dr_Willis> dockbarx - a smaller 'window listing applet' for the panel http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/DockbarX?content=101604
<rambo3> Dr_Willis, is transparent
<peope> Human is really good though
<Dr_Willis> Im using some theme from 9.10  right now. :)
<PsychoMari0> is it possible to assign a virtual interface (eth0:1) to a chroot environment?
<om26er> !info telepathy-sofiasip
<PsychoMari0> is it possible to assign a virtual network interface to a single process?
<ubottu> telepathy-sofiasip (source: telepathy-sofiasip): SIP connection manager for the Telepathy framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.18-1 (karmic), package size 72 kB, installed size 272 kB
<peope> well... I would guess a virtual network interface in terms of eth0:1 is just another ip-address to the interface eth0?
<eddy1> Hello
<eddy1> can we use dcop command to rename konsole tab ? I am using ubuntu 9.10
<PsychoMari0> peope: yes, i want to have a few services running in my chroot which has a different IP to that of the main computer, but i want it to think the virtual interface is actually the only real one
<peope> PsychoMari0: there *might* be some way with iptables... but I am not sure. Never seen that configuration.
<peope> however I doubt a chroot can be tied to an ip-address just like that
<PsychoMari0> peope: there must be  some good use for it... it might be implemented somewhere...
<peope> PsychoMari0: there is virtualization.. but I havn't seen any chroot implementations
<fen`> hmm it appears under screen that .bash_logout doesn't work.
<PsychoMari0> peope: http://www.r1ch.net/stuff/forcebindip/   there is a windows version of the same kind of thing
<jrib> fen`: isn't bash_logout only for login shells?
<wildman> hello there. I'm using 9.10 64 bit version, I had firebug installed in Firefox. After some update, a few months ago, Firebug stopped working (I *need* it in my developing toolbox) crashing firefox each time I tried to open Firebug. Any ideas?
<fen`> ah right, is there a .logout for any interactive shell?
<jrib> fen`: doubtful, why do you want one?
<fen`> ssh-agent
<jrib> fen`: I don't use ssh-agent but I'm sure it's used enough that the documentation should cover setup, no?
<fen`> i only start it as a part of .bashrc if a specific screen session is being started, i want to close ssh-agent if screen gets closed.
<peope> PsychoMari0: If you are interested in programming I have made a lib/prog that set the ip for a specific process being run. (Alpha though)
<peope> PsychoMari0: http://www.peope.net/old/dev/setip/
<ensi> hello anyone know how to startup an application at startup with upstart? i when emit a signal to start my app with initctl it just runs and stops straight away
<iceroot> fen`: maybe rsh with screen?
<iceroot> fen`: rsh is only executing one command and then close the connection after the command is finished
<be2nzs> hai
<wildman> Firefox segfaults when trying to open Firebug
<wildman> way to go...
<perryarmstrong> how can i edit my apache2 configurations..where is it located
<wildman> perryarmstrong: /etc/httpd/ IIRC
<iceroot> perryarmstrong: sudo vim /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<jrib> fen`: can't you do something like ssh-agent COMMAND   to start your shell?
<wildman> ah, apache2 :)
<cbx> time to find out best way to share files between winblows and ubuntu
<jrib> fen`: man ssh-agent: "If a commandline is given, this is executed as a subprocess of the agent. When the command dies, so does the agent.
<be2nzs> hai all
<fen`> jrib, its more like eval `ssh-agent` and then kill $SSH_AGENT_PID
<f4bry> using cmake I obtain this message: Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/gcc -- broken
<f4bry> why?
<perryarmstrong> thank you
<jrib> fen`: yes, that's what you are trying to do.  But the man page and some other random tutorials I just came across suggest another way
<fen`> spose i could use that and create a screen alias
<fen`> old habits break hard :)
<iceroot> fen`: rsh or ssh command
<fen`> iceroot, rsh isn't secure.
<stdisease> f4bry, do you have g++ installed?
<peope> PsychoMari0: wouldn't put my typing-puke excuse of a program on a production system though :)
<iceroot> fen`: why?
<be2nzs> hai all i cant on line in yahoo messenger using kopete any ideas
<iceroot> fen`: its ssh
<fen`> ssh is what im using ssh-agent to manage, so thats a chicken and egg game that one.
<peope> PsychoMari0: If you explain what you want to do I *might* come up with an alternative solution? :)
<f4bry> stdisease, yes
<f4bry> stdisease, well....I think
<wildman> Firebug 1.4.5 works fine, Firebug 1.5 makes Firefox segfault. Any ideas?
<Pici> wildman: 64 bit?
<zamanian> Chromium
<f4bry> stdisease, if I try to reinstall it....he tell me it is just installed
<wulingfeng> Hello.
<wildman> Pici: yes, 9.10 64 bit
<wulingfeng> how to play c&c tiberian sun on ubuntu without wine?
<fen`> iceroot, rsh is basically like sending ur password over network (and/or world readable /tmp socket) in plain text
<Dr_Willis> wulingfeng:  short answer. You dont.
<Pici> wildman: I believe this bug has already been reported, let me find a link for you.
<Dr_Willis> wulingfeng:  unless you want to run windows in virtualbox or somthing
<wulingfeng> aint there a fork out there?
<PsychoMari0> peope: basically i want to run things like ssh ftp apache etc. inside a chroot, with a seperate IP from the host machine, i know i can do with with the config files for all the programs, but i want to have it so that the chroot has its own interface, so that any traffic comes in and out of it, regardless of config files
<Elive_user58_en> hi everybody, i cant seem to get totem working inside firefox on ubuntu 8.04, 9.04, and ubuntu 9.10, any other players that have a plugin for firefox that works? (i have firefox 3.0)
<stdisease> f4bry, are you able to run 'g++' from the command line?
<Dr_Willis> wulingfeng:  no idea. never hared of a GPL spinoff.. if one exists then google would know
<wildman> Pici: ok, thx
<Dr_Willis> wulingfeng:  but thats not what you asked about. :)
<peope> PsychoMari0: maybe a virtualization alternative would be proper?
<f4bry> stdisease, man g++ works
<root_grapefruit> hello does anybody know how to copile c code that uses ldap.h ?
<stdisease> f4bry, also try running 'cmake CXX=g++ ...'
<wulingfeng> ok, freecnc will work
<wulingfeng> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> wulingfeng:  google pointed me to --> http://cnctdredux.cnc-comm.com/news.php
<peope> PsychoMari0: something like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenVZ perhaps?
<PsychoMari0> peope: yeah, probably, but that involves setting up a whole new OS. i have used virtualbox before, it would be so much easier using a chroot, becuase then i can copy file to a from really easily. but if virtualisation is the only way, ill have another look
<f4bry> stdisease,?
<root_grapefruit> I tried gcc -o bind bind.c -ldap but i did not work
<Pici> wildman: See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/449744 and http://blog.getfirebug.com/2010/01/19/64-bit-firefox-on-linux-crashes-with-firebug-1-5-0/
<ikonia> root_grapefruit: what are you trying to do ?
<Elive_user58_en> hi everybody, i cant seem to get totem working inside firefox on ubuntu 8.04, 9.04, and ubuntu 9.10, any other players that have a plugin for firefox that works? (i have firefox 3.0)
<peope> PsychoMari0: Wouldnt say it is the only way
<wulingfeng> yes, found freecnc and freera
<PsychoMari0> peope: that openvz looks interesting...
<wulingfeng> gonna take a look at the src
<stdisease> root_grapefruit, what output do you get??
<wildman> Pici: I will, thank you!
<Dr_Willis> wulingfeng:  dont forget freecol and freeciv  and free beer. :)
<peope> chroot alone is not very safe
<rww> wulingfeng: freecnc is a copy of the original C&C, not Tiberian Sun. It also appears to be unmaintained.
<wulingfeng> Dr_Willis, dont forget to free the world
<Elive_user58_en> hi everybody, i cant seem to get totem working inside firefox on ubuntu 8.04, 9.04, and ubuntu 9.10, any other players that have a plugin for firefox that works? (i have firefox 3.0) and i cant get any newer flash then 9.0 into firefox for ubuntu 8.04
<PsychoMari0> peope: hmmm... there seem to be tools in the repos for openvz, but not the program itself?
<stdisease> f4bry, I don't have a linux system at my disposable at the moment but you should be able to override the 'CXX' variable with a value of your own choosing
<wildman> thx ppl, bye
<peope> PsychoMari0: sorry to say I am not an OpenVZ expert
<wildman> I'll keep FB 1.4.5 for now ;)
<cbx> how do I create a shortcut on the desktop? Dragging isn't working
<peope> cbx: right-click and "Create Launcher..."
<PsychoMari0> peope: no worries, looks like it has its own repos
<iceroot> fen`: thank you for the info, then i was wrong about rsh, though it was the same as ssh command
<Elive_user58_en>  hi everybody, i cant seem to get totem working inside firefox on ubuntu 8.04, 9.04, and ubuntu 9.10, any other players that have a plugin for firefox that works? (i have firefox 3.0) and i cant get any newer flash then 9.0 into firefox for ubuntu 8.04
<f4bry> stdisease, if I try g++ -v I have:
<f4bry> Using built-in specs.
<f4bry> Target: x86_64-redhat-linux
<stdisease> dear god no
<stdisease> oh
<fen`> iceroot, it actually is on more modern boxes, its just symlinked to ssh via /etc/alternatives
<Kartagis> what is the webcam brand that can be installed the easiest?
<fen`> (i literally just looked)
<dolphin738> 有人吗
<dolphin738> 所
<peope> dolphin738: mkay?
<Pici> !zh | dolphin738
<ubottu> dolphin738: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Elive_user58_en> any body help?  i cant seem to get totem working inside firefox on ubuntu 8.04, 9.04, and ubuntu 9.10, any other players that have a plugin for firefox that works? (i have firefox 3.0) and i cant get any newer flash then 9.0 into firefox for ubuntu 8.04 any help? anybody?
<fen`> love the non-latin charsets.
<patsbin> Does anybody have an idea why ubuntu doesn't detect ntfs partitions which are encrypted with truecrypt on startup? blockdev --rereadpt solves the problem.
<indus> all those regional rooms are mostly empty
<Elive_user58_en> because they are encrypded
<indus> why do you keep pointing people there
<indus> its better to learn some english and come in here
<Elive_user58_en> ya :D
<indus> easy language too
<indus> takes a week to learn really
<peope> well... if you point them there they will be empty no more ;)
<indus> they still wont go there
<Dr_Willis> Iv heard the #ubuntu-redneck room is really hopping!
<phpmonk> how to update tripwire policy?
<indus> for example, ubuntu has an indian channel too, but all indians speak english there :)
<indus> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<indus> lol
<peope> I guess it is a nicer way to say "stfu nub"
<indus> #ubuntu-in
<Dr_Willis> Every time i say 'no hablo' people think i can speek spaish and start pming me stuff in spanish. :)
<owner> Teach me to constrain my Ubuntu do what I say and want to
<fen`> peope, people wouldn't say that this is ubuntu, nice and friendly community.. of idlers.
<iceroot> indus: sometimes its hard to descripte the problem in another language, also its hard to post screenshots/pastebin with non-english text
<peope> What is really needed is a support-channel in esparanto
<Dr_Willis> peope:  how about sign-language
<fen`> Dr_Willis, try no hablo de espanol.
<peope> Dr_Willis: that would be cool!
<indus> whatis no hablo
<Elive_user58_en> hi all i cant seem to get totem working inside firefox on ubuntu 8.04, 9.04, and ubuntu 9.10, any other players that have a plugin for firefox that works? (i have firefox 3.0) and i cant get any newer flash then 9.0 into firefox for ubuntu 8.04
<indus> Elive_user58_en, forget totem, use vlc plugin
<indus> Elive_user58_en, i hardly see nay sites these days with anything other than flash
<Elive_user58_en> ok, but is there a interface with that? (play pause stop etc)
<peope> No. But it comes with fries ;)
<Elive_user58_en> lol
 * peope is such a jackass... sorries
<indus> Elive_user58_en, yes
<fen`> google says its "Yo no entiendo español"
<zamanian> Flash is so god awful. My biggest pet pieve is youtube with its crappy player, and how if I click on the player, I'm unable to scroll the page unless I click somewhere on the page. What a piece of crap.
<Elive_user58_en> but when i install it, it only comes up a blue screen, then the video
<iceroot> zamanian: whatch your language
<Elive_user58_en> for the firefox plugin
<indus> zamanian, its a firefox/flash problem
<indus> zamanian, works fine on windows ff
<aluex> you can visit www.adobe.com
<iceroot> zamanian: also you can use totem and other players for youtube, so you dont need a browser
<peope> Free flash support is one of the top priority projects for GNU
<Cheery> hi, what do I need for virtualbox on ubuntu?
<zamanian> indus: Not just firefox, no
<Kartagis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<indus> zamanian, try swfdec its great
<iceroot> Cheery: virtualbox, that is all
<indus> Kartagis, i see thatyou use the webcam factoid a lot today, what is the problem
<zamanian> iceroot: Not if you want to make comments and use any kind of functionality of youtube. Also, what language? :-/
<Elive_user58_en> ya, but yahoo video says "please install flash pleyer" they dont recconnize it
<Elive_user58_en> when i got swfdex installed
<iceroot> zamanian: yes for comments and so on you need a browser
<fen`> iceroot, no, virtualbox and an operating system to run in it :)
<indus> does anyone know wher eto find the flash version 9
<zamanian> indus: What does swfdec do? :)
<indus> it was so brilliant
<Elive_user58_en> go to the archives
<indus> zamanian, it plays flash videos in browser and independently also
<Kartagis> indus, I am trying to find a webcam that can be installed easily
<iceroot> indus: version 9 is in the repo
<indus> Kartagis, just buya logitech or creative
<indus> iceroot, huh huh huh what really?
<indus> zomg
<iceroot> indus: isnt flashplugin-nonfree == version 9?
<Kartagis> zamanian, indus, swfdec sucks
<indus> iceroot, hmm no it s 10
<Kartagis> indus, any model of those webcams?
<Elive_user58_en> iceroot, i thought it is 10
<iceroot> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<indus> swfdec works ok for me
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.45.2ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<vegombrei> firefox isnt playing videos of youtube anymore .. is there an update or patch to fix this?
<indus> holy cr*p
<fen`> Kartagis, checkt the webcam section here http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_hardware
<indus> why the hell am i using flasj 10
<indus> fen`, rather link to official docs
<zamanian> Kartagis: Okay, what makes it suck? indus says it's great. :D What do I do? I guess test it.
<indus> !hardware | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<indus> iceroot, that was a revelation
<fen`> indus, what official docs?
<Kartagis> zamanian, when you view a webpage with flash, you see huge play buttons
<Elive_user58_en> indus: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/142/tn_14266.html is where the archives for adobe flash are, just click and download the version you want
<vegombrei> hello?
<indus> Elive_user58_en, does it have a 64 bit flash 9 :P
<wulingfeng> damn, the source is like six years old
<dayo> i ftp'd into a server. how do i check disk usage in the current directory? `du -sh .` won't work.
<indus> fen`, nvm
<Elive_user58_en> no, 32 bit flash
<zamanian> Kartagis: Isn't that flashblock doing that? :)
<indus> fen`, ignored
<Elive_user58_en> but i can only get version 9 opn my ubuntu 8.04, cant get version 10
<Kartagis> zamanian, no, I removed swfdec and voila
<indus> Elive_user58_en, you can of couse, download from adobe dick
<indus> the reference is to the whale of course
<Elive_user58_en> indus, if you mean archives for version 10, i tried but not working
<indus> i tried gnash but i found swfdev more smooth
<indus> Elive_user58_en, not working ?did you remove old flash
<Elive_user58_en> ya
<indus> Elive_user58_en, flash 10 will work fine for you
<Elive_user58_en> ok, io will try it agina
<AzikaCorp> did you restart your web browser after the install ?
<Elive_user58_en> ya]
<indus> ya restart
<Elive_user58_en> i did
<indus> clear cache too
<indus> clear your head too
<Elive_user58_en> i did that 2
<zamanian> Kartagis: very strange. Well, flash is a pile of junk and has been since forever because it's used in such poor ways. Like complete site design, and video playing. :S
<indus> :)
<fen`> the first time i looked at the official doc for webcams, it took ~10 seconds to load the actual content, i assumed it was empty.
<indus> zamanian, dont call it junk, its hard work to create such stuff
<indus> junk or no junk
<Elive_user58_en> ok now flash 9 is removed....noiw going out to install version 10
<indus> i rephrase it , flash 10 is junk, but 8 was super
<indus> and 9 i remember
<indus> how can you make a newer version that is so so bad
<zamanian> indus: Hard work doesn't equal high quality necessarily :)
<indus> yeah but thats being human no
<indus> like hard work in the potty :D
<zamanian> nah not necessarily
<indus> ok off topic
<stdisease> :)
<zamanian> You can't polish a turd and make it beautiful as someone said
<indus> is anyone using the eyefinity feature of new ati cards?
<zamanian> no matter how flashy you make a flash site, it'll be slow and have problems, surely
<owner> I am usgin
<owner> eye)
<zamanian> then again I'm a minimalist
<indus> owner, you rich then , how many monitors you using?
<owner> 2
<zamanian> but don't let that fool you and think I don't like flashy design, it's just that it can be efficient.
<owner> twoo
<owner> one and one
<indus> owner, so works good ? which game you play
<owner> works beautiful
<indus> owner, doesnt work on linux i believe
<indus> owner, have drivers?
<owner> under win-7
<indus> mmm
<indus> ok
<Elive_user58_en> indus, i removed 9, then went out to get adobe 10, chose .deb for ubuntu 8.04+, and it says "error: depandacy not satisfiavle: libpango1.0-0"
<indus> here is a tip> i was helping a guy all afternoon with menus not displaying in open office , just change the fonts , enable subpixel smoothing
<Elive_user58_en> so now what?
<indus> Elive_user58_en, aah yes you have 8.04
<zamanian> anybody knows a windows 7 channel? I'm having some problems with my fonts showing as italic.
<stdisease> Elive_user58_en, try the rpm and use 'alien'
<Elive_user58_en> yep, 8.04
<vegombrei> firefox isnt playing videos of youtube anymore .. is there an update or patch to fix this?
<indus> Elive_user58_en, dont use deb, use the tar, the move the libflashplayer.so to mozilla plugins folder
<rww> zamanian: ##windows
<Elive_user58_en> okey...
<stdisease> Elive_user58_en, if all fails use the .tar
<indus> probably bad idea be careful
<Elive_user58_en> okey i will...
<zamanian> rww: Thanks so much
<stdisease> or package your own .deb from the .tar
<cbx> !automount
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<indus> vegombrei, are you playing with html 5?
<eb111> good morning
<stdisease> eb111, and good morning to you
<cbx> !automount startup
<indus> Elive_user58_en, in 64 bit, thtas all i do, move the file from tar to plugins dir
<indus> Elive_user58_en, so its safe but but why use flash 10
<perryarmstrong> which players can play .swf files?? can anyoen tell me
<vegombrei> indus: whats html5?
<indus> Elive_user58_en, its really bad
<Elive_user58_en> okey, but i got 32 bit
<indus> vegombrei, ok nvm if you dont know
<AzikaCorp> perryarmstrong: firefox
<indus> Elive_user58_en, dont use flash 10
<Gangrel> is it possibile that ubuntu cannot see an hdd?
<indus> Elive_user58_en, iam gonna use 9 tonight
<Elive_user58_en> but starz and other sites need flash 10, not 9
<indus> Gangrel, yes
<perryarmstrong> okk
<Elive_user58_en> oh ok
<Elive_user58_en> well thanks
<indus> Elive_user58_en, ok then use the tar from adboe and untar
<K10> hi
<perryarmstrong> AzikaCorp, so what plugin is required??
<indus> i gtg now
<Elive_user58_en> ok
<Gangrel> indus, hi.. but bios sees the hdd
<indus> bye
<vegombrei> indus: whats nvm?
<Elive_user58_en> ok, cya
<Elive_user58_en> never mind
<AzikaCorp> Gangrel: whatr is your problem exactly ?
<indus> vegombrei, never mind is nvm
<indus> Gangrel, ubuntu cant see a partition or HDD? is it extarnel?\
<K10> i have a problem with iptables: "sudo ip6tables -A INPUT -m limit ! --limit 10/minute -j DROP" prints out "iptables v1.4.4: limit does not support invert"
<K10> the manual tells me it should support invert
<vegombrei> indus: how do i fix this tho? everytime i goto youtube i the video window just doesnt show up
<Pianoman13> hi d3vic3
<K10> so, whats my mistake?
<PsychoMari0> can  anyone recommend a VPS program that works in ubuntu 9.10 (not openVZ)
<Elive_user58_en> cya
<Gangrel> AzikaCorp, i just installed a WD 1Tb hdd that i just bought , bios sees it ubuntu doesn't
<histo> vegombrei: is flash installed?
<d3vic3>  Pianoman13: hi :)
<Gangrel> indus, it is internal
<vegombrei> histo: yep .. i mean it was working a few days ago
<indus> vegombrei, hmm any mesage? errors? maybe a youtube problem
<AzikaCorp> Gangrel: you mean that it is not mounted
<histo> vegombrei: try reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree
<indus> AzikaCorp, aah easy just type mount -a at terminal
<Gangrel> AzikaCorp, nope i mean when i use sudo fdisk -l it does not appear
<indus> will mount you also
<vegombrei> indus: nope no message or error .. the vidoe window just doesnt show
<d3vic3> Pianoman13: is your wifi working out of the dock now?
 * indus bad joke :|
<indus> vegombrei, just reinstall flash then
<Pianoman13> no
<K10> i have a problem with iptables: "sudo ip6tables -A INPUT -m limit ! --limit 10/minute -j DROP" prints out "iptables v1.4.4: limit does not support invert"
<indus> vegombrei, are yu using 64 bit ubuntu
<histo> Gangrel: hrm... fdisk -l doesn't show it listed?
<perryarmstrong> AzikaCorp, can you tell me the plugin for firefox which plays swf file?
<Gangrel> histo, nope
<rek> hi, what's the name of the package to get skype?
<histo> Gangrel: wow
<vegombrei> indus: sudo apt-get install flash?
<indus> rek, www.skype.com
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, try a manul config like in the snapshot
<histo> vegombrei: sudo apt-get reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<vegombrei> histo: thanks
<indus> rek, http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<AzikaCorp> Gangrel: strange. hum, what append when you replug and type "dmesg"
<histo> Gangrel: is it a sata drive?
<rek> ok
<Pianoman13> ok
<Gangrel> histo, yes
<indus> AzikaCorp, how can he so easily replug an internal HDD?
<rek> indus,  9.10 is strange
<indus> not possible
<AzikaCorp> Gangrel: do you see your drive ? sdb or something like that?
<histo> Gangrel: internal?
<rek> i had 8.04
<Gangrel> histo, yes
<PsychoMari0> is there a simple VPS for ubuntu 9.10
<Gangrel> AzikaCorp, dmesg gives many many thing and yes i can see the hdd
<indus> Gangrel, hm the HDD Is maybe not properly connected?
<histo> Gangrel: try running sudo udevadm see what fdisk says after that
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, i am experiencing problems with the popupwindows
<Gangrel> indus, huh? there are only 2 cables to connect
<indus> Gangrel, master slave
<indus> anyways follow histo
<indus> i go
<indus> see u later
<Pianoman13> you sent something
<Pianoman13> a window opened but i lost it?
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, here is the file one more time, if you still experience problems i'll send it another way
<eb111> ping 192.168.1.1
<eb111> good morning
<Gangrel> histo, now from fdisk -l i get this Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<vegombrei> histo: didnt work:(
<histo> Gangrel: now you should be able to partition it and add whatever fstab entries you want.
<Gangrel> indus, it is sata not need to define it
<eb111> help please, remember czech for skype
<histo> vegombrei: the command or the reinstalling of the plugin?
<Gangrel> histo, how do i partition it from console?
<histo> Gangrel: cfdisk
<vegombrei> histo: the reinstalling
<histo> Gangrel: sudo cfdisk /dev/sd(x)
<histo> vegombrei: did you restart firefox afterwards?
<vegombrei> histo: yes
<histo> vegombrei: go to about:plugins  in FF and see if the flash plugin is showing.
<histo> vegombrei: put about:plugins in your address bar
<Pianoman13> cannot find the file
<K10> i have a problem with iptables: "sudo ip6tables -A INPUT -m limit ! --limit 10/minute -j DROP" prints out "iptables v1.4.4: limit does not support invert"
<Pianoman13> wlan_config is hiding somewhere
<histo> !who | Pianoman13
<ubottu> Pianoman13: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vegombrei> histo: its all yes
<Gangrel> histo, on cfdisk menu what option do i use?
<vegombrei> histo: how do i reset firfox
<Gangrel> histo, new or write?
<Pierreb> i have a retarded problem, my wireless network is working as usual but when i insert a password in ubuntu it wont accept it
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, do a find -name wlan_config.png in your home directory
<histo> Gangrel: haven't used it in ages but you want to create a parition then write the changes to the disk. Let me see if I can find a page explaining
<histo> Gangrel: just make sure you are doing it to the right drive.
<Pierreb> it work with my iphone and other laptop but not this one
<histo> vegombrei: reset?  I meant restart.
<ouyes> i want to remove a directory? how to do it?
<Pierreb> i just installed ubuntu and have no clue why its not working, any ideas?
<d3vic3> ouyes, rm -rvf directory
<AzikaCorp> ouyes, rm -r
<Gangrel> histo, don't worry about the right drive it is the only drive except the one running ubuntu :)
<roxdragon> wewe
<ouyes> d3vic3, thanks
<histo> Gangrel: yeah just select new and create the partition.
<vegombrei> histo: not restart .. but reset .. apparently firefox has somekinda file that must be flushed in order to reset firefox which might make flash work again
<roxdragon> errore with internet conso0le dj :( help me please
<roxdragon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377596/
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, I gues it did not get saved because i read failed in one of the windows
<ouyes> Pierreb,  you have to install some applications to make it work
<usuario__> OLS
<histo> vegombrei:  try ctrl+shift+del in firefox you can delete all the temporary files etc...
<Gangrel> histo, primary or logical?
<Pierreb> apparently it works now, rebooted 4 times and now it accept the pw
<grobda24> Hi. Is this correct procedure to update initramfs for rt kernerl ? Thanks. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto#Rebuild%20ramdisk
<ouyes> Pierreb, such as codes for playing movie and music,
<roxdragon> help me please :(
<roxdragon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377596/
<histo> Gangrel: what are you using the drive for?
<ouyes> Pierreb, update
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, hold on, i'll upload it somewhere else and give you a link
<Gangrel> histo, downloads, back-ups
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, this is all so new that i turn around and i am confused
<charly> aiuto
<charly> help
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, you'll get it right the next time, keep trying ;)
<roxdragon> ragazzi xD
<histo> Gangrel: is it a backup drive for windows or linux?
<Gangrel> histo, linux...not using windows
<grobda24> roxdragon, did you install through package manager ?
<histo> Gangrel: just one big partition on the drive?
<histo> Gangrel: I would go with primary and use ext3 or ext4 which ever you prefer.
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, http://www.filesavr.com/wlanconfig
<histo> Gangrel: if you need to split the drive up in to multiple drives I would create a primary and extended section with logical drives.
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, got it
<roxdragon> grobda24, yes
<histo> Gangrel: then make sure you add the drive to fstab so its mounted on boot.
<histo> Gangrel: also format it.
<Gangrel> histo, i will format it after reboot... so brb rebooting
<roxdragon> grobda24,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/377596/ :'(
<JUANILLO> OLS
<JUANILLO> OLA
<d3vic3> hello every body, a very good service for sharing files without signing up : http://share1t.com/
<grobda24> roxdragon, k, what does this mean ? "Impossibile trovare il motore del tema in module_path" ?
<JUANILLO> OLA
<JUANILLO> OLA
<JUANILLO> RUBEN
<ashishranjan> can't use voice chat in pidgin. how to do it? it is between two gmail accounts..
<Pici> !es | JUANILLO
<ubottu> JUANILLO: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<d3vic3> grobda24, theme renderer not fond in module_path
<grobda24> d3vic3, thanks
<BoSS> olas
<BoSS> ay alguien??
<Pici> !es | BoSS
<ubottu> BoSS: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<roxdragon> grobda24, i don't know i have install with sudo apt-get install idjc icecast2 flac vorbis-tools
<BoSS> putos
<luckymurali> hi to all
<luckymurali> unfortunately i deleted a file using shift-del
<Gangrel> histo, hmmm still doesn't see it
<histo> Gangrel: yeah you'll have to run that command again to get fdisk to see it.
<luckymurali> ls -lA /proc/ -  to list all the files
<histo> Gangrel: then format it while its unmounted.
<luckymurali> but I dont know how can i grep the file what i deleted
<luckymurali> please help me
<Pici> !undelete | luckymurali... and good luck
<ubottu> luckymurali... and good luck: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<luckymurali> Pici,thanks
<roxdragon>  grobda24, i don't know i have install with sudo apt-get install idjc icecast2 flac vorbis-tools
<histo> Gangrel: udev is aparently having a problem getting the uuid for the device on boot.
<histo> Gangrel: after your run that command the system can see it. You should be okay adding it to fstab after its formated etc..
<Gangrel> histo, any idea how to fix that?
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, i cannot apply the button does not get activated
<Gangrel> histo, ermm cannot add it to fstab it doesn't allow me to add this device
<histo> Gangrel: You'll most likely have to add it by uuid
<roxdragon> help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/377596/
<histo> Gangrel: you also have to format it first, create a mount point, and then add it to fstab.
<tiger_> ok guys i have one more lil problem as if they ever not a problem
<indus> Gangrel, the uuid can be seen with sudo blkid
<tiger_> while i play movies or music on the comp the sound is there but if i want to watch a youtube video the sound is gone
<marlen> hello
<tiger_> i am useing firefox as my browser
<grobda24> roxdragon, I think you might need a seperate icecast server setup ?
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, which one, which step?
<indus> Gangrel, so later add it to fstab as so, on one line #/dev/partitionname and on next line uuid <filesystem type> etc
<grobda24> roxdragon, hence the socket errors maybe
<indus> histo, hi what was the pproblem with the HDD not showing?
<marlen> how can I shift some icons on the left of the upper panel? I'using xubuntu..
<wacek> hey, why can't I remove Firefox from Ubuntu?
<stdisease> tiger_, hmm try flashplayer-nonfree-extrasound if you have that
<nitin> how to know from a bash command whats the device for mount point '/'
<iceroot> nitin: df
<indus> nitin, mount does it
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, last step
<llutz> nitin: df /
<d3vic3> wacek, do you have permissions to remove applications?
<iceroot> wacek: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<nitin> iceroot: I get to see /dev/root
<stdisease> 'file /dev/root'
<histo> indus: I thinik its a problem with udev not seeing it on boot. But if he invokes udev to search it will see it.
<nitin> and its a symbolic link to /dev/hda1
<wacek> I do, I can't remove it through the software center thingy though. There's no remove button, only update.
<nitin> but all this I need to know in a script
<roxdragon> grobda24,  but http:ip_server_iscecast:port work
<iceroot> nitin: then you know the device
<indus> histo, so how do you invoke it?
<wacek> Removing through sudo indeed does work though. Isn't that just weird?
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, did you clicked button 8 first?
<roxdragon> don't work internet console dj
<iceroot> wacek: no
<wacek> How does the control center determine when you can remove apps then?
<FeedHunter> what's a good multi-window chat client....Im using xchat but I dont like having to bounce between windows.
<iceroot> wacek: you always need sudo for such operations
<nitin> iceroot: I didn't get you
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, yes
<wacek> iceroot, no, you don't get my point. It asks you for root permissions when you want to install something. (The control center.)
<wacek> I know Linux.
<nitin> U mean the script should further check whats the link pointing to?
<iceroot> wacek: correct
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, all the date is ther, entered but the button remains greyed out
<iceroot> wacek: and for that you need sudo or gksudo
<llutz> !pm > Simon1245
<ubottu> Simon1245, please see my private message
<iceroot> !sudo | wacek
<ubottu> wacek: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<wacek> My point is, there's no "Remove" button in Firefox list item, but there is one for eg. X-Chat. Why so?
<wacek> I know Linux.
<histo> FeedHunter: pidgin or empathy
<histo> !best | FeedHunter
<ubottu> FeedHunter: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Simon1245>  llutz Ok
<indus> wacek, the software center is not finished
<iceroot> wacek: dont know, i am not using a gui for that, just using apt-get
<wacek> You're making an idiot out of me, when my question is: why can't I remove something from the control panel, when I can do it for other programs and apt-get remove works fine.
<FeedHunter> Im sorry I meant IRC client
<histo> indus: sudo udevadm trigger
<wacek> iceroot, yeah, but at times it's nice to use graphical tools. :)
<wacek> indus, oh, I see. :) Thanks!
<indus> wacek, also i believe firefox is integral to ubuntu and so maybe software center doesnt allow
<iceroot> wacek: maybe
<Simon1245> llutz, Can you read what I wrote? :D It's not a question regarding Ubuntu
<wacek> indus, yeah, I thought so, but apt-get remove works fine and doesn't delete any more apps.
<indus> wacek, but frankly avoid it till 10,04 comes out, i cant see either install or remove button sometimes
<wacek> ... other than Firefox.
<iceroot> wacek: because of that, apt-get is better then a gui, because it is working and doing what you want :)
<wacek> indus, oh, okay, I thought they should have released it by now. This is my first Ubuntu after like a year.
<indus> wacek, released what
<indus> i love synaptic
<indus> its brilliant
<wacek> indus, the new app-store like control center
<grobda24> roxdragon, hmmm, don't know then. Does idjc have an IRC channel, plus try searching for those errors on te net :)
<Simon1245> indus, Ubuntu Control Center is cool aswell or whatever it's called
<indus> wacek, yes the store might come in with 10,04 i think for now its just install .remove
<Simon1245> Ubuntu Software Center
<histo> indus: you can remove firefox from ubuntu.
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, may you give me a screenshot like mine plz?
<indus> histo, yes i know, just gueesing you cant from software center i mean
<indus> wacek,  had that issue
<histo> indus: yeah you can
<indus> ok then wacek cant
<FeedHunter> Im just looking for an irc client that will allow me to tile multiple channels
<indus> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<wacek> indus, Ubuntu store? Like what could you buy there?
<histo> indus: software center / synaptic shouldn't matter. Its just a gui version of apt.
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, i will try to do that
<Simon1245> indus, You can write sudo apt-get remove firefox :D I just tried
<histo> wacek: you don't buy anything
<Simon1245> It worked but i'm not sure if it really uninstalls :D
<roxdragon> grobda24,  what's the channel irc idjc??
<wacek> Simon1245, yeah, but that doesn't really remove Fx. You have to also input firefox-3.5.
<indus> histo, well, it does because functionality is limited with the center compared to synaptic
<indus> but nvm
<wacek> histo, so you the software center?
<histo> wacek: indus they've got it currently named Ubuntu Software Center
<Simon1245> wacek, Oh ok, I don't want to remove it though :D Firefox owns :D
<Gangrel> histo, i am formating it via gparted
<indus> wacek, you could buy stuff from 10,04 is what i hear
<perlas_> hi all
<wacek> Simon1245, I prefer SeaMonkey. :)
<histo> wacek: indus in lucid
<Simon1245> Btw, Is it possible to run Chrome on Linux?
<histo> Gangrel: k
<forceflow> Simon1245: yep
<forceflow> just download latest chrome .deb from chrome website
<KamalinO> hey all.. i finished installing ubuntu desktop on a server 9.04, everything works fine, expect NAUTILUS doesn't really work. Here's the output when trying the command: sudo nautilus
<Simon1245> wacek, I've never tried SeaMonkey :P
<KamalinO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377617/
<forceflow> I prefer it over firefox
<KamalinO> any idea?
<Simon1245> forceflow, Ok thanks for answering
<indus> i was testing it before and i read that somewhere thats why they called it store before
<grobda24> roxdragon, sorry, don't know if they have one
<Simon1245> forceflow, Do you run Firefox or Chrome?
<wacek> Simon1245, you can fix various annoyances right from the default options dialog and you don't need any extensions. :)
<perlas_> does exists someone from lithuania?
<forceflow> Simon1245: Chrome
<indus> KamalinO, always use gksu nautilus
<FeedHunter> Simon1245 ...so do I..Chrome is a good fit
<indus> KamalinO, for graphical apps always gksu
<histo> Gangrel: I have to go but you should be able to get help on mounting the drive just make sure you get the uuid and create the mount point.
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, sorry i dont have my Snagit and cannot easily capture just that monitor alone
<Simon1245> forceflow, FeedHunter, Oh ok, I might try it later
<Simon1245> wacek, Cool
<wacek> It's a good thing they release something that's not finished yet. >_>
<perlas_> labadiena
<wacek> I mean the dudes from Canonical.
<Simon1245> forceflow, FeedHunter What's better with Chrome that Firefox doesn't got? Speed difference or anything like that?
<indus> well, kind of gets more feedback befoer the LTS
<co_sobat> ss
<KamalinO> here's error message i get with gksu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377621/
<co_sobat> ja
<indus> KamalinO, what is your graphics?
<perlas_> what is a kde?
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, ok i found the ubuntu snagit, where do i send the file to?
<indus> perlas_, its a desktop environment
<indus> !kde | perlas_
<ubottu> perlas_: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<FeedHunter> Simon1245 ...I think speed and IMHO it just feel more natural...easier to use
<KamalinO> indus: it's a VPS, running through HYPERVM
<wacek> Is Evolution superior to Thunderbird in any way (except for Ubuntu integration)?
<Simon1245> FeedHunter, Oh ok
<indus> oh thats why maybe , sorry i dont know about vps
<indus> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, try these commad lines : "sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.15.101 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.15.255 up" than "route add default gw 192168.15.1"
<histo> wacek: more like gnome intergration not ubuntu integration.
<KamalinO> connecting through VNC works fine, and i can use GNOME and everything, all except NAUTILUS
<KamalinO> weird
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, oups! don't forget to sudo the second one as well
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, sudo route add default gw 192.168.15.1
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, i do not know how to sudo it, sorry i am only 3 weeks old
<wacek> histo, yeah.
<indus> KamalinO, maybe a bug
<histo> !sudo | Pianoman13
<ubottu> Pianoman13: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, i just corrected :)
<wacek> So then?
<KamalinO> i see
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, you mean in a terminal ok
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, yep
<Pianoman13> d3vic3,  thanks
<indus> KamalinO, you have to read more on this , just copy the error and google wit hit
<perlas_> what things is the same with gdm?
<KamalinO> k
<perlas_> and kde is only another desktop style or another programs and more?
<co_sobat> hay
<perlas_> hi
<giwrgos> @hotmail.com
<histo> perlas_: gdm is the login manager you want a different one?
<indus> perlas_, it has its own softwarre etc
<co_sobat> hay
<Gangrel> histo, ok bro thanks
<histo> Gangrel: np
<histo> cya guys
<giwrgos> gamato.info
<indus> perlas_, all softwae is different from default ubuntu , also it looks incredible
<giwrgos> hi guys
<perlas_> if I change my desktop to kde then my all programs disapears?
<indus> perlas_, check out www.kde.org
<giwrgos> guys
<indus> perlas_, you cant change unless you install it
<giwrgos> please
<giwrgos> i want to help me someone
<indus> perlas_, and no programs will be mixed with gnome applcations
<iceroot> !ask | giwrgos
<ubottu> giwrgos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> giwrgos, what help
<perlas_> thank you
<indus> perlas_, i mean
<d3vic3> giwrgos, http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<giwrgos> i want to install messenger in my pc
<indus> perlas_, gnome and kde apps will appear together and will make a mess
<iceroot> giwrgos: which one?
<giwrgos> i don't know
<indus> lol
<iceroot> giwrgos: for what? icq? msn? irc?
<giwrgos> amsn for example
<iceroot> giwrgos: sudo apt-get install amsn
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, should i now test it?
<indus> aah yes if you see under menu>applications>internet you will find empathy messener which connects to msn ,yahoo, google etvc
<giwrgos> i don't know how to download amsn
<perlas_> if I want to install kde I should unistall gdm?
<iceroot> giwrgos: i told you how to install
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, yep
<iceroot> perlas_: no need
<indus> aah yes giwrgos if you see under menu>applications>internet you will find empathy messener which connects to msn ,yahoo, google etvc
<indus> perlas_, no
<giwrgos> ok
<iceroot> perlas_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  for installing kde
<indus> giwrgos, in ubuntu just open a terminal and type after the $sudo apt-get install amsn
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, ok see you later maybe and thank you
<AzikaCorp> perlas_, just install kde-desktop
<indus> giwrgos, but i suggest use default empathy messenger in ubuntu
<giwrgos> who has iPhone?
<indus> there is voice /video for msn also available
<ikonia> giwrgos: why ?
 * indus doesnt work properly though :D
<Simon1245> indus, You use Empathy messanger instead of Pidgin?
<giwrgos> nothing
<ikonia> Simon1245: empathy replaces pidgin in 9.10
<indus> Simon1245, its default so i use, i prefer pidgin though
<Simon1245> ikonia, You can still use it I think
<giwrgos> who speaks Greek/
<giwrgos> ?
<indus> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ikonia> Simon1245: sure
<indus> oops
<perlas_> but if I want to back to gdm then I shoul make sudo apt-get install gdm-desktop?
<danb1> Lookin for help with fixing the resolution on 9.10
<indus> is that greek?
<Simon1245> ikonia, I mean it comes installed when you install 9.10'
<ikonia> Simon1245: you sure can
<iceroot> perlas_: no
<ikonia> indus: it is
<iceroot> perlas_: you have gnome still installed
<indus> ikonia, ok thanks
<danb1> plz send a private mesage
<iceroot> !pm | danb1
<ikonia> danb1: talk in the channel,so more people can help
<ubottu> danb1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<indus> Simon1245, if you upgraded from 9.04 you have pidgin but on fresh upgrades no
<Simon1245> indus, :S Weird, I did fresh install :D
<giwrgos> ok... bye guys see you later!!!!
<Simon1245> No upgrade
<indus> hope that is correct
<indus> no , on fresh installs its empathy
<indus> you installed later maybe
<Simon1245> Probably
<Simon1245> Can't remember :D
<d3vic3> perlas, Login managers != window managers, read this http://ask.metafilter.com/65411/GDM-KDE-GNOME-KDM-XDM-XFCE-ARGH
<d3vic3> perlas_, Login managers != window managers, read this http://ask.metafilter.com/65411/GDM-KDE-GNOME-KDM-XDM-XFCE-ARGH
<danb1> how can i fix my low rez problem? using an S3 ProSavage PM133
<nerdy_kid> am i correct in saying that the bs flash in dd is basicly the copying speed?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<SwedeMike> !resolution | danb1
<ubottu> danb1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<nerdy_kid> am i correct in saying that the bs flag in dd is basicly the copying speed?
<SwedeMike> nerdy_kid: no, it's how much data it copies per time it copies, block-size.
<rww> nerdy_kid: bs=block size=how much data to copy at a time
<rww> so if you set it to 1MB, it'll read 1MB from the input file, then write it to the output file
<llutz> nerdy_kid: it effects the speed
<nerdy_kid> rww SwedeMike does it affect the final image that im copying?
<danb1> how can i fix my low rez problem? using an S3 ProSavage PM133         I have tried the Wiki and not been able to correct the problem
<llutz> nerdy_kid: no
<rww> nerdy_kid: no, it won't change what data is copied (assuming you don't use count, just how fast it is)
<nerdy_kid> rww llutz SwedeMike thanks! :)
<rww> count), just how fast it is ***
<hamnegga> you could just type "restartx" or Ctrl+Alt+Backspace [nerdy_kid}
<mamous> hello
<mamous> can I ask some thing please
<nerdy_kid> hamnegga how about no
<mamous> can I ask something if any one can help me please
<llutz> !ask | mamous
<ubottu> mamous: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abhi_nav> mamous: directly come to the point ask ur question
<mamous> ok first thanks
<mamous> I have a problem when starting ubuntu
<mamous> not on this pc
<mamous> on my laptop
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, still as before
<mamous> when I install ubuntu I make to the advance and mount the /home, /temp, /
<mamous> all alone
<mamous> when I boot
<mamous> it gives me error
<mamous> it say
<mamous> cannout miount ntfs ...................
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, you were not able to connect with the command line?
<inveratulo> mamous: looks like you're trying to mount a linux filesystem on a partition which already contains a windows partition
<abhi_nav> mamous: i think u have not formated /home and /temp with ext3?
<Pianoman13> d3vic3 you mean i was suppose to do that when not docked in?
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, yep
<joe642> hello
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, my memory is not that good
<joe642> am tryin to do root passwd recovery on ubuntu 9
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, take care ;) just try and tell me what you did and what you got
<ikonia> joe642: where is no root password unless you set one
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, i undocked, then i tried access to internet without success then
<mamous> one sec I will give you the exact error
<joe642> i edit the /etc/passwd file  ... delete the root password hash value - save . When i reboot .. to sudo the passwd is not blank as expected
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, i opened a terminal and scrolled through the last commands in ther and repeated the ones you gave me, without success
<ikonia> joe642: why are you doing this ? the account is locked on ubuntu, if you wanted to set the password you just need to set it
<joe642> am i missing sthin?
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, now i am ready to succeed
<fhermeni> Any users of preseed ?
<sidh> Greetings Gentlemen
<fhermeni> I have trouble when autoconfiguring the network
<ikonia> joe642: the passwords are in /etc/shadow not passwd
<ikonia> joe642: and why are you trying to do this ?
<joe642> ikonia: had been using the system. forgot the sudo passwd again
<ikonia> joe642: ok - so that's "your" password, not the root one
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, go ahead
<ikonia> joe642: resetting the root password won't fix that
<Pianoman13> d3 thats it
<joe642> ikonia: the sudo , super user passwd needed for installs
<ikonia> joe642: sudo password is your user password
<ikonia> joe642: eg: if you are joe624 and do "sudo apt-get update" the password you type is joe642's password
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, why did it not let me save the info ?
<gypsymauro> hi
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, you may not have permissions :)
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, that screen is still empty, the ipv4 screen
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, i am the only owner
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, aha! you should fill it!
<sidh> I would need your advices, I just receive a new laptop (recent chipset) and as i will need a linux distro on it , i'm wondering about ubuntu for its better hardware compatibility. As i would like to use exactly the light apps i need (mutt/fluxbox/elinks and so on) what is better , start from an alternate or start from ubuntu server iso ?
<gypsymauro> I can install a 32 bit os on a 64 bit machine? or better.. how can I know if my machine supports the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<Gangrel> anyone can drive me automounting a HDD?
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, remember i cannot save after i fill it
<llutz> !minimal |sidh:
<ubottu> sidh:: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<n16h7f0x> if($var)... if the condtion is true $var is 0 or 1?
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, running around in circle, catch 22
<sidh> great bot, thanks ubottu
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, should i try the other option on that screen: auto addresses only (DHCP)
<Raphi974> Hi everyone
<olskolirc> I need a desktop recorder recordmydesktop isn't in my menu and when I type it, it tell me to use --no-sound and I don't even know where my file went - I want a recorder that take the sound as well with a gui
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, then fill in the DNS, Domain, ID
<djtoto> unzip megaflooder.mrc into your mirc\ directory then type:
<djtoto> 	/load -rs megaflooder.mrc
<djtoto> g./mega
<djtoto> 	Loads dialo
<djtoto> Please do not rip.
<hikenboot> anyone able to recommend free domain dynamic dns service?
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, just keep in mind : the button wont activate until you enter sufficient valid data
<hikenboot> I have a domain name with register.com but it doesn't support dynamic dns. so  i need some kind of redirector
<AzikaCorp> dyndns
<llutz> hikenboot: no-ip.com
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, ok then that probably means that there was another field that i did not filled in the third screen where number 8 is
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, let me redo it all over
<usuario> olaa
<PyroPhelia> quick question, i've got a file on my server with nonstandard US characters, how do I delete it?
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, if i can find your png file again lol
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, it may be on any windows where the button is unclickable
<PyroPhelia> I can't delete it through ssh because all I get is ???????? and random letters
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, it's still at the same url : http://www.filesavr.com/wlanconfig
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, i'll be back in a min :)
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, imagine that, i found it before you
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, lucky ;)
<ubyserver> Good morning everyone!
<ikonia> hamnegga: can you chec your pm's please
<ikonia> check even
<ubyserver> Hope you are all having wonderful days.
<ikonia> ubyserver: well is well, welcome to ubuntu support discussion, use /topic to check the channels topic
 * abhi_nav is away: I'm busy
 * abhi_nav is back (gone 00:00:02)
<ikonia> !away > abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav, please see my private message
<erUSUL> PyroPhelia: tab completion can't help ?
<PyroPhelia> erUSUL, negative
<llutz> PyroPhelia: if all fails, use mc
<abhi_nav> ikonia: i used /away only
<erUSUL> PyroPhelia: how many files are on the same directory ?
<ikonia> abhi_nav: it appears to do more than that
<abhi_nav> how to use /away silently
<rww> abhi_nav: Which IRC client are you using?
<llutz> PyroPhelia: rm -- *random-letter*
<abhi_nav> rww: xchat
<erUSUL> PyroPhelia: "rm -i *" could be an option (or even with a more restrictive glob pattern) ??
<ikonia> abhi_nav: what client are you using
<abhi_nav> ikonia: rww: xchat
<PyroPhelia> erUSUL, 2 files in the directory with the nonstandard chars
<ubyserver> Anyone here use webmin to manage their webserver?
<erUSUL> !webmin | ubyserver
<ubottu> ubyserver: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ikonia> abhi_nav: join #xchat and ask for help
<abhi_nav> ikonica: ok
<rww> abhi_nav: Settings > Preferences > General > uncheck "Announce away messages"
<abhi_nav> rww: ok
<ubyserver> I actually installed ebox last night and thought my server broke after reaching the package webserver pr something like that.
<ikonia> rww: maybe that's worth logging as bug in the default ubuntu install, that should be cleared
<abhi_nav> rww: done now i try it
<rww> ikonia: It's not set by default.
<ikonia> rww: thank you
<abhi_nav> rww: it worked. thnx
<ubyserver> Came back about an hour later and the server was responsive.
<mamous> pidgin keep giving me
<mamous> connection error from notification server
<ubyserver> Should I install ebox before installing LAMP?
<rww> abhi_nav: glad to help
<abhi_nav> rww: ikonia: thnx
<Gangrel> how can i give read and write access to a mounted hdd?
<erUSUL> Gangrel: what filesystem ?
<ikonia> Gangrel: if it's mounted read-only you have to re-mount it, if it's just permissions, use chmod and chown to change the permissions/owner
<mamous> one or more of the mounts listed in etc fstab cannot yet be mounted
<Gangrel> erUSUL, ext4
<plouffe> Is there a way to run a c# (aspx) project someone sent me that was made in Visual Studio on Ubuntu
<erUSUL> !addingfs | Gangrel
<ubottu> Gangrel: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<ikonia> mamous: walk though each one manually and see which one comaplains
<Gangrel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mamous> it is the same error
<Pici> plouffe: you *might* be able to import it into monodevelop, but I'm not if that will work.  At least that'll give a direction to do some research in.
<erUSUL> plouffe: you can try to run it in mono. i dunno what the level of compatibility there is. check the mono website. should be some tools to help port that things
<ikonia> mamous: which file system/mount is it complaining about
<Gangrel> ikonia, take a look here http://paste.ubuntu.com/377649/
<plouffe> thanks Pici, erUSUL I search in synaptic
<ikonia> Gangrel: what about that ?
<jackbrown> hello there
<jackbrown> anybody available to help me ?
<ikonia> jackbrown: if you ask a question, we'll all try
<adyan> what problem?
<Gangrel> ikonia, this is what i used to mount it .. how do i add permisions?
<Gangrel> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jackbrown> thanks, i have trouble to install TOR on my UBUNTU 9.10
<erUSUL> plouffe: http://www.mono-project.com/ASP.NET
<ikonia> Gangrel: well, it appears to be mounted ok, so you need to either make it writable for your user, or make your use the owner
<abhi_nav> jackbrown: what is TOR?
<jackbrown> is anyone available to help me
<abhi_nav> jackbrown: i want to know
<llutz> jackbrown: what kind of trouble?
<bahh> abhi_nav> sort of proxies
<jackbrown> http://www.torproject.org/index.html.it
<plouffe> thanks erUSUL
<abhi_nav> bahh: ok
<jackbrown> i'm following the instructions on the site
<jackbrown> but i'm not able to install it properly
<co_sobat> bbbb
<allo_946> Hi how do I take ownership of files?
<jackbrown> can anyone follow me during the installation
<jackbrown> ^?
<jackbrown> i'm n00v
<jackbrown> n00b
<rww> jackbrown: Can you be more specific as to what's not working, please?
<ikonia> !toar | jackbrown
<Gangrel> ikonia, what do i add there to make it read and write for the user?
<ikonia> !tor | jackbrown
<ubottu> jackbrown: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<jackbrown> rww from the beginning
<rww> ikonia: !tor is useless for actually setting up TOR :(
<ikonia> rww: just noticed that !
<Gangrel> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ikonia> Gangrel: look at the chmod and chown command's
<llutz> jackbrown: www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.it
<Gangrel> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<rww> jackbrown: Alright, for a start, you should be following Option 2 on http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<ikonia> Gangrel: are you actually reading the document that trigger keeps giving you
<jackbrown> http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<jackbrown> rww i'm on it
<mamous> can I send a file over here
<Gangrel> ikonia, i am but cannot really understand it :S
<mamous> so I can give you the /etc/fstab/
<llutz> !paste | mamous use this
<ubottu> mamous use this: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mamous> and you all see the error
<erUSUL> Gangrel: quick'n'dirty way is to just « chown -R $USER:$USER /mount/point/ » . More clean aproach is to make folders inside the parition and give the apropiate permissions to those folders (more finegrained)
<rww> ubottu: pm | jackbrown
<ubottu> jackbrown: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ikonia> Gangrel: ok, what don't you understand ?
<jackbrown> ok sorry
<allo_946> Thanks! Gangrel
<mamous> I can't use the screen shot thing
<mamous> becaose it is blocked
<ikonia> mamous: what line in /etc/fstab is it erroring on
<ikonia> mamous: just tell us, you don't need to give us a screen shot
<Gangrel> ikonia, i cannot understand what to add in fstab so my mount takes read and write access
<rww> jackbrown: Okay, so you're doing those instructions... at which point do you have problems?
<Gangrel> allo_946, ermm for what?
<ikonia> Gangrel: you dont need to add anything in /etc/fstab, you need to use chown and chmod
<jackbrown> when i try to add deb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org <DISTRIBUTION> main
<abhi_nav> jackbrown: thnx for introducing me to tor. i found it useful
<jackbrown> it gives me an erro
<allo_946> Gangrel: sorry, wrong conversation. You said something related and it might be what I was looking for
<rww> jackbrown: what error?
<ikonia> Gangrel: where in that page that I've asked you to read does it say anything about updating /etc/fstab ?
<jackbrown> rww this error http://pastebin.com/d2c6357db
<llutz> jackbrown: edit sources.list, karmic without <>
<jackbrown> ok
<rww> jackbrown: You're supposed to remove the <brackets>. so "karmic", not "<karmic>" :)
<jackbrown> ok ok
<jackbrown> http://pastebin.com/d7dc15c4e
<jackbrown> hey
<jackbrown> copyng and pasting
<jackbrown> apt-get update apt-get install tor tor-geoipdb
<fanani> he
<jackbrown> i get the error in the pastebin
<rww> jackbrown: put "sudo" before each of those commands
<jackbrown> ok
<fanani> nice to meet u
<bredoto> hi all
<rww> sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get install whatever
<renata_> hello, how to get xubuntu karmic to show my audio-CD info(artist, track name, album). I only see track1, track2 etc on vlc or exaile. thanks.
<fanani> i'm fanani
<Tresmius> hello fanani
<fanani> hello tremius
<fanani> nice to meet u
<fanani> can u help me ,
<hamnegga> Anyone know how to make a syncronized folder like windows briefcase, so it would automatically update the files within it by itself (not just one time).
<fanani> i'm a newbie with ubuntu
<jackbrown> http://pastebin.com/d42607bf1 at the end of SUDO get-apt install tor ....
<Tresmius> me too
<Tresmius> I tried debian to no successful outcome in 2003
<bredoto> I Need help! Does anyone know how to mount rootfs on sd memory card if it is mounted as read-only. How can i mount or remount her dinamically or something that
<Tresmius> and haven't tried linux again until this month
<jackbrown> ???
<Tresmius> under places at the top left
<jackbrown> RWW why i get that error ? http://pastebin.com/d42607bf1
<Tresmius> check if your memory card is there
<francisnaia> brasilheiros
<wangdx> Hi who can tell me a good talk tools, such as icq
<Pici> !br | francisnaia
<ubottu> francisnaia: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Tresmius> pidgin is good
<reactor> wangdx, pidgin ftw
<Tresmius> apt-get install pidgin :D
<bredoto> icq sucks
<francisnaia> vlw kra..
<jackbrown> hey
<fanani> he empaty
<Tresmius> well
<rww> jackbrown: I don't know, your mirror works fine for me.
<francisnaia> primeiro dia de linx..
<francisnaia> to apaixonado..
<Tresmius> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<francisnaia> rsrs
<jackbrown> gosh
<jackbrown> rww
<wangdx> the most hots is what?
<jackbrown> that must be my problem then
<Tresmius> Can anyone recommend any games for ubuntu?
<iceroot> !games | Tresmius
<ubottu> Tresmius: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<DasEi> !bets | wangdx
<DasEi> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<llutz> jackbrown: sudo apt-get -f install
<wangdx> the best talk tools is what?
<mamous> I copy the /etc/fstab
<mamous> you want me to past it here
<iceroot> wangdx: read what ubottu told you
<iceroot> !paste | mamous
<ubottu> mamous: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<loner__> I use a firefox add-on called chatzilla and I like it very much
<llutz> jackbrown: and if you paste errors again, please use "LANG=C sudo apt-get.... " to make errors readable to non-italians too :)
<wangdx> Ok! thanks a lot
<d3vic3> Tresmius, http://djl.jeuxlinux.fr
<DasEi> wangdx: see best above, depending on your needs, you can also search synaptic or apt-cahce search icq | less
<bredoto> hey anyone? How to remount memory stick card if it is in ro mode?
<DasEi> cache* , wangdx
<mamous> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377658/
<Didrik> I'm having connection problems with my Huawei E122 modem in ubuntu 9.10, can someone help me set it up?
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, any suggestions as to how to solve the problem?
<wacek> What filetype should I use for an image in order to use it as a GNOME menu item icon?
<wacek> I guess .svg's work, but does anything else?
<DasEi> Didrik: don't know that modem, a cable modem on eth0 ?
<jackbrown> llutz: http://pastebin.com/d5a5a3215
<jackbrown> how can i set language
<Didrik> DasEi it's a 3g modem
<jackbrown> i did not understand
<bastid_raZor> wacek: png's work also
<jackbrown> can we talk in a private channel
<llutz> jackbrown: LANG=C command...
<jackbrown> it's too messed here
<wacek> They don't. :( I've tried one.
<FloodBot2> jackbrown: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> Didrik: wired ?
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, i think you should have someone handy and try to configure it for you :)
<sandman> does someone have a PPA to sun-java6-plugin?
<Didrik> DasEi it's a usb stick
<fanani> hey i have a problem with keenel
<Pianoman13> ok thanks d3vic3
<fanani> do u all help me
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, it may be something that i couldn't think about it...
<desiatkina> ola
<DasEi> Didrik: try if sudo pppoeconfig find it
<AzikaCorp> desiatkina: hi
<desiatkina> hi
<desiatkina> how are you
<Pianoman13> d3vic3, well you know a heck of a lot more that i ever will
<mamous> so what to do
<mamous> ?
<desiatkina> i dont now
<erUSUL> !info sun-java6-plugin | sandman
<ubottu> sandman: sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-15-1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 52 kB (Only available for all amd64 i386 lpia ia64)
<Didrik> DasEi The problem is not installing it, that works like a charm, the problem is getting it to connect after the setup. Unfortunantly this is the only way I have to connect to the internet so I'm not in ubuntu right now.
<erUSUL> sandman: is in tha main repo why should a ppa exist?
<wacek> ohb66, they work when you input the full path instead of trying to select it.
<mamous> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377658/
<erUSUL> sandman: s/main/multiverse/
<Didrik> DasEi http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8835337#post8835337
<sandman> erUSUL: it was removed.. have come back. Using lucid
<wacek> ohb66, no, it was my fault all along. You should pick a DIRECTORY containing the images for use as icons, not a specific icon, then you get them displayed in the pane. :) Sorry.
<erUSUL> !lucid | sandman
<ubottu> sandman: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<wacek> s/obh66/Oh
<DasEi> !info pppoeconfig | Didrik,  reading post know ..
<ubottu> Didrik,: Package pppoeconfig does not exist in karmic
<wacek> (stupid TAB-before-comma habit)
<DasEi> !info pppoeconf | Didrik,  reading post know ..
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, just google with different keywords till you find a solution ;)
<ubottu> Didrik,: pppoeconf (source: pppoeconf): configures PPPoE/ADSL connections. In component main, is standard. Version 1.18ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 340 kB
<desiatkina> i sorry but a dont understand  i dont speak english very well
<d3vic3> Pianoman13, you may re-ask your question here as there are so many  that can help you here... enjoy
<Pici> desiatkina: What is your native language?
<Didrik> DasEi thanks
<AzikaCorp> desiatkina: write again your questoin
<mamous> so any one can help me
<eko> hi all :)
<AzikaCorp> eko: hi
<System-7> Er, what is the name of the Ubuntu logo pixmap?
<guest> hello
<eko> what help do yuo need?
<Didrik> DasEi Can we tralk in priv?
<DasEi> Didrik: I still don't get how that works, has it got a sim card connecting via umts ? is it a wireless nic connecting to a router ? why private ?
<guest> can u tell me how to use irc
<mamous> I have an error when I boot my ubuntu
<hamnegga> Anyone know if it's possible to retrieve a users IP Address (public) from any IM app.  I'm using pidgin, but could use other...
<mamous> and it gives me like this
<Pici> !enter | mamous
<ubottu> mamous: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<desiatkina> bueno adios me tengo k ir
<DasEi> guest: #freenode is a good chan for that
<Didrik> DasEi just because there's a lot of text in here. It has a simcard. and connects through PPA
<desiatkina> al menos k alla alguien k able en español
<rww> ubottu: es | desiatkina
<ubottu> desiatkina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> !es | desiatkina
<rww> i win
<hamnegga> I tried tcpdump, but i was too messy, output was so much I couldn't keep track of when and where to look for packets
<DasEi> Didrik: ic, you will have to find the devicename , like ath0 (ifconfig may show) and set it up in your /etc/network/interfaces, should be similar to :
<DasEi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Didrik> ok thanks for your help , brb
<guest> how to change the id
<System-7> What's the name of the Ubuntu logo pixmap?
<nickkontos> hello, i've just instaalled ubuntu in my flash drive (from a  live cd - normal install - not usb startup disk creator) and now I want to install ubiquity  so that i can install ubuntu on other pc with my usb flash... can i do that and how?
<hamnegga> Didrik:  You should try the linux mint iso, it comes with mounting and forcemounting usually setup out-of-the-box, so you probably won't have to configure anything, nautilus just usually works.
<mamous> one or more mounts listed in etc fstab cannot be mounted
<DasEi> hamnegga: he just left
<DasEi> mamous: your usb issue ?
<hamnegga> anyone got info on retrieving ip addresses?
<rob_p> hamnegga: ifconfig
<DasEi> !pm | mamous
<ubottu> mamous: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<AzikaCorp> host 10;20
<AzikaCorp> sorry, host <IPADRESS>
<hamnegga> No, I need to retrieve the ip address of a remote host, from and IM client
<mamous> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<llutz> hamnegga: wireshark, tcpdump
<hamnegga> ifconfig would only provide a local ip also.
<eko> how can i install kde?
<llutz> eko: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<DasEi> hamnegga: netstat shows your running connections
<hamnegga> llutz - I tried both of those, but couldn't figure out how to filter all the crap, I'll check it out some more
<llutz> hamnegga: lsof -i
<rob_p> hamnegga: Had you specified that to begin with, it would have helped.
<blphgr> helau
<blphgr> lulz
<guest> :'(
<hamnegga> rob_p sorry, I did, but it was further back
<rww> rob_p: they did specify that to begin with.
<eko> ar yra kas i6 lietuvos?
<DasEi> mamous: so waht is your problem with fstab ?
<rob_p> hamnegga: Ok, no worries.  :-)
<rob_p> rww: Thanks
<blphgr> does anyone know how to configure a non-j**ish ejabberd server with an ldap backend?
<mamous> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377658
<rww> hamnegga: It's generally not possible, since IM works user <-> server <-> user, not directly from user to user. AIM (for example) has direct connection for sending files, and you could use netstat or wireshark to trace that.
<mix22891> Please! how do i setup sound?
<mix22891> no sound
<guest> your country
<blphgr> just plug in the damn speakers!
<DasEi> mix22891: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<ikonia> blphgr: clamdown pleas,e that's not helpful
<beds> hi, is /etc/environment global to all users?
<renegaid> where does the live cd storage come from? I was able to transfer 2gb to the live cd desktop
<DasEi> !who, mamous, weel saw paste lately
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> !who| , mamous, weel saw paste lately
<ubottu> , mamous, weel saw paste lately: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blphgr> don't open the damned subshell!
<ikonia> renegaid: it's held in ram and swap
<rww> beds: yes
<soon> I've spent HOURS trying to connect to my workplace MS Exchange server with Evolution. I can connect via firefox (web-interface) and via my iPhone, but not via Evolution: couldn't communicate with gnome keyring daemon via dbus ...The name org.gnome.keyring was not provided by any .service files ... e-data-server-ui-Message: Key file does not have group 'Passwords-Exchange'
<ikonia> blphgr: enough - stop now
<soon> Any suggestions ?
<ikonia> renegaid: if you reboot, you'll find those files are gone
<beds> hmm
<DasEi> mamous: so you get an error of sth. not mounting ?
<renegaid> probably ram then
<mamous> yes
<mamous> when I start the pc
<DasEi> !who | mamous
<ubottu> mamous: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mix22891> Tanks alot DasEi !
<mamous> it tells me
<blphgr> alright, but a subshell might fuck-up your entire system by allocating too much memory lol
<hyperstream> Hmm, if i have a wireless g router, and this laptop has a wireless N card(backwards compatitble im guessing) and my Desktop is using a G card, the laptop has 90% signal and desktop has 100%, in theroy this is 54mbps ? isnt this 6000 or so KB/s ? If it is, then why is my pulseaudio(800KB/s total) skipping while streaming over the network?
<rww> ubottu: enter | mamous
<ubottu> mamous: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mamous> the /home and other is not mounted
<DasEi> mix22891: working already ?
<Tresmius> Does anyone play eternal lands? I just installed it and it keeps crashing.
<eko> who loves uBuntu? :D
<eko> I'm
<AzikaCorp> eko: what a question o_O
<ikonia> eko: welcome to the ubuntu support channel
<eko> hi :)
<alabd> hello , how to use this pade ? http://www.worldwidetelescope.org/webclient/
<renegaid> if I update from the live cd woud I still need to update when I install
<inveratulo> alabd that page requires Silverlight.
<wasutton3__> i am using karmic, and i was wondering how to increase the number of decimal points in the "power statistics - device information" window available by right clicking on the battery icon
<DasEi> mamous: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mamous> what is that
<DasEi> mamous: mount | pastebinit
<alabd> inveratulo: yes
<DasEi> mamous: pb.. is a autopaster for cmd-line, see :
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hamnegga> Other packages can overlook proxy servers, so I was hoping I could unmask and ip through an IM in a similar fashion - Without setting a direct connection...
<mix22891> DasEi no. i have to restart?
<hyperstream> ikonia, extra ] on the end of that ban ?
<DasEi> mix22891: NO
<mix22891> so. no :(
<DasEi> mix22891: (in trml) alsamixergui
<rww> hamnegga: nope
<eko> which IRC client is best?
<DasEi> mix22891: gui up ?
<ikonia> hyperstream: well spotted, just testing
<rww> ubottu: best | eko
<hyperstream> ikonia, :)
<ubottu> eko: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DasEi> !best | eko
<Tresmius> what's the normal location for installation of programs?
<Pici> ikonia: already fixed ;)
<mix22891> <DasEi> im new at ubuntu. i didnt understand
<ikonia> too quick
<Pelo> eko, xchat-gnome is default in ubuntu , but most ppl seem to prefer the regular xchat, it's also available in the repos
<DasEi> mix22891: enter alsamixergui in terminal (trml)
<eko> the ubuntu programs center is not working?
<rww> Pelo: xchat-gnome isn't installed by default in Ubuntu. The only IRC client installed by default is empathy, and it's rather bad at it.
<wasutton3__> is there a way to increase the number of decimal points in the battery charging data window?
<DasEi> mamous: ?
<ubottu> eko: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pelo> rww, my mistake , it use to be , been a while since I've seen a default install
<Tresmius> Does anyone know if they're planning on developing BitchX?
<patsbin> Does anybody have an idea why ubuntu doesn't detect ntfs partitions which are encrypted with truecrypt on startup? blockdev --rereadpt solves the problem.
<rww> Tresmius: no, they're not
<Pelo> eko, use the terminal, just type  sudo apt-get install xchat
<eko> ubottu  you're right
<eko> I alerdy have xchat :“
<zedd_> 有人讲中文吗
<DasEi> !brain | eko
<eko> I alerdy have xchat :)
<ubottu> eko: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<DasEi> eko: ubot.. is a ro-bot
<bazhang> zedd_, /join #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<hamnegga> Well, back when pidgin was gaim, it had the ability to present the other client ip address, so it must be possible, unless the whole structure of the software had been changed.
<eko> ou :)
<rob_p> eko: irssi is good if you like CLI
<guest1> me
<zedd_> irssi?
<zedd_> oh
<rww> hamnegga: For AIM at least, it could only do that if you had a direct connection established.
<guest1> 谁说 中文
<rob_p> zedd_: yeah
<mix22891> <DasEi> all up
<zedd_> 我会说的
<Pelo> !cn | guest1
<ubottu> guest1: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> zedd_, english here
<zedd_> ok ok
<bazhang> zedd_, chinese in #ubuntu-cn
<DasEi> mix22891: does the headline show a s-card ? nothing like no module found ?
<guest1> 那 个
<guest1> 你好
<ikonia> !jp | guest1
<ubottu> guest1: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<DasEi> !cn | guest1
<ubottu> guest1: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<eko> ubottu reclaming chinese ubuntu support chanel :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eko> ok
<eko> j
<bazhang> guest1, join #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<eko> ubottu reclaming chinese ubuntu support chanel :)
<zedd_> how do i join an IRC channel? i am super super newbie
<ikonia> zedd_: /join #channe-name
<bazhang> zedd_, /join #ubuntu-cn
<DasEi> zedd_: /join #channelName
<zedd_> oh, I see
<zedd_> nice
<Tresmius> :-)
<zedd_> must I add the # thing?
<zedd_> before the name?
<Tresmius> Yeah
<zedd_> oh, I see
<DasEi> zedd_: yup
<bazhang> zedd_, yes
<DasEi> hehe
<zedd_> i am using gnome-xchat
<zedd_> is there anything better?
<Tresmius> xchat is sufficient
<Pelo> zedd_, most ppl prefer xchat regular
<rww> zedd_: xchat is better than xchat-gnome
<zedd_> but I see the texts cut in the middle
<DasEi> zedd_: got to check yourself, for general purposes I like pidgin
<zedd_> it's like the messages don't display completely
<eko> what did you think about kde 4.4?
<DasEi> !irc-clients | zedd_
<ubottu> zedd_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<TLF> hello
<AzikaCorp> better than 4.3, nothing else
<Tresmius> Does anyone know why certain programs wouldn't be able to access a webcam? I've exhausted all the online information and tried everything
<wasutton3__> how do i get to the advanced control menu? i remember having it (lets you do fine tweaking to gnome and such), i just cant remember it
<TLF> for some reason  i can't use the shift key, i've checked keyboard settings, and i don't know what to do, any ideas
<DasEi> mix22891: what does te top of the gui say ?
<TLF> shit, no question marks
<mix22891> <DasEi> my english is not so good. if you can in the other words
<Tresmius> Flash in firefox seems to be able to access my webcam just fine, yet I get errors like "can't access /dev/vid0/" in some programs
<dale> hey, having problems with wireless that been fine up until now
<ddavids_> how do i change my nick pls?
<dale> http://pastebin.me/d945fff9d59772410105117b7f944482
<dale> is the output from dmesg
<DasEi> mix22891: you native language ?
<Peanut> Hi - when installing Karmic via PXE, how can you prevent it asking the country/region questions, as it hasn't loaded 'preseed.cfg' yet?
<rww> ddavids_: type "/nick newnickhere" in the same place you type messages
<ddavids_> rww: thanks
<mix22891> <DasEi> hebrew
<Leolo_3> howdy!  How does one get out of X?  I tried init 3, but X is still running
<bazhang> !il | mix22891
<chris|> zedd_, are the messages horizontaly cut or are they textwise cut off?
<ubottu> mix22891: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<ddavids> rww: thanks
<zedd_> did you try "GDM stop" or something like that?
<DasEi> mix22891: no dice. well gui = grafical user interface, the alsa-table you just launched
<Peanut> Leolo_3: try control-alt-backspace (though in KK that doesn't work anymore)
<rek> butter
<bazhang> mix22891, for hebrew, /join #ubuntu-il
<hyperstream> dale, i had the same issue a few weeks ago, funny enough i stress for 2 days, trying to figure out why, and what i should have done first was RESET the wireless router, it may or may not work for you, but it did the trick for me.
<Leolo_3> peanut : logged in via ssh.
<Leolo_3> computer is 160km away
<TLF> solved
<TLF> it was grandr and keybinding
<TLF> :)
<Leolo_3> where is Xorg launched from.  there is no /etc/inittab.  I don't see it in /etc/rc2.d/
<Hald> Hello all
<Peanut> Leolo_3: what someone else already said: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Copenhagen> hey guys looking for a data recovery program for a failing hard drive in NTFS format
<Hald> Anyone know how I can make so that I disconnect if my VPN fails?
<DasEi> Leolo_3: it now runs as service triggered by upstart
<rek> bad sectors on my hd? 9.10 says that... why
<Tresmius> Does anyone know why certain programs wouldn't be able to access a webcam? I've exhausted all the online information and tried everything
<Tresmius> Flash in firefox seems to be able to access my webcam just fine, yet I get errors like "can't access /dev/vid0/" in some programs
<Leolo_3> dasei : ach!  Dunce!  of course it was gdm!
<DasEi> rek : dying disk ?
<rek> DasEi i don't think
<mix22891> <DasEi> i've lost you. i'll join to il channel. thanks anyway
<DasEi> rek : you could install smartmontools and run a disk-check, if the fs is in order (check that first)
<DasEi> mix22891: good sounds
<phocus> are there any clutter experts here?
<Tresmius> My room is pretty cluttered
<Hald> lol
<phocus> that works
<phocus> lol
<phocus> wondering if there is a way to ask clutter to start an application minimzed on boot
<phocus> running twitux  on startup
<phocus> but dont want the window to show
<Moster> hi, just rebooted my ubuntu desktop 9.04 remotely - via VNC, now it's restarted i cannot log onto it - don't think the vnc is running yet. - What are my options, if any? SSH ?
<demis> hi
<babalu> when i'm on some computer, how can i know the name of the computer so that i can connect by ssh to it later?
<phocus> do you have ssh server running?
<Moster> don't know
<Moster> maybe not
<phocus> then ssh wont work
<AzikaCorp> babalu: hostname
<Moster> what tcp/ip port does ssh use?
<llutz> Moster: 22
<Tresmius> the name of your computer is on the file /etc/hostname
<Moster> closed
<Tresmius> and you can also change it there
<DasEi> rek : need more advice ?
<cdavis> how do I change from non host-ap driver, ie eth1 to a hostap driver, ie wlan1?
<Moster> nmap reports everything closed :(
<Moster> guess i'm out of luck
<phocus> walk over to the machien and do it manually?
<Tresmius> lol
<rek> DasEi yes... what package and.... i had a love problem... it's painful
<HM> ola
<HM> saaasfd
<HM> fgewarh
<HM> hda
<HM> k pa ruben
<cdavis> I don't seem to understand how to specify a driver for a piece of hardware
<Moster> when i said remotely - i meant it. it's about 40 miles away
<DasEi> !info samrtmontools | rek
<ubottu> rek: Package samrtmontools does not exist in karmic
<DasEi> !info smartmontools | rek
<ubottu> rek: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-3ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 323 kB, installed size 804 kB
<Remmelt> Remmelt
<rek> love problems?
<DasEi> rek: this is technical ubuntu support
<DasEi> !ot | rek
<ubottu> rek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rek> yes but what can i do about that?
<bazhang> rek, take it elsewhere
<Moster> guess i'm taking a detour on my way home this evening - nevermind - thx anyway
<wasutton3__> is there a way for me to tweak system settings (i.e. default measurements, change MB to KB) ?
<DasEi> rek : you talk about the 2d framework or social experiences ?
<rek> DasEi the second one
<Moster> before i go, what should i enable to make sure this doesn't happen again? SSH ? VNC to start on boot? both ?
<DasEi> rek : wrong chan here, this is technical support
<llutz> Moster: having ssh as fallback is always nice
<Moster> k, thx, I'll enable it
<Moster> out
<llutz> Moster: after a while you won't need vnc anymore :)
<ddavids> pls i wld like to sync my palm with karmic, wht do i do?
<erUSUL> Moster: "sudo update-rc.d -f ssh remove" the same fo vnc
<beds> if /etc/environment is global to all users - i have one user - tomcat6 which can't see variables (java classpath) that i set up. any ideas?
<AzikaCorp> vnc have to listen in localhost
<beds> can a environment variable be overriden elsewhere?
<llutz> erUSUL: he has to ENable it...
<erUSUL> llutz: sorry lost in translation
<erUSUL> Moster: "sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults" the same fo vnc
<cdavis> I know I have the driver installed because I have a wlan0, when I plug in a prism2 card I get an eth1 device though, which I think means it isn't using the hostap driver
<Markive> Hi Helpers, I'm looking for a decent browser.. my firefox crashes alot and won't stream a youtube video smoothly any ideas?
<diz_Child> hello?
<AzikaCorp> Markive: try opera, chromium
<Leolo_3> markive : that is a problem with flash, not firefox
<erUSUL> beds: your home's .profile or .bashrc files ?
<diz_Child> Markive: try chrome
<erUSUL> !hi | diz_Child
<ubottu> diz_Child: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<vivek> which package should i install to run movie files on ubuntu
<Markive> thanks you 3
<diz_Child> :-)
<bazhang> vivek, ubuntu-restricted-extras package to start
<erUSUL> vivek: ubuntu-restricted-extras and vlc can be a good start
<Markive> i'll try chrome, then o'll see if I can sort something out with flash.
<Markive> Thanks Again. you guys are the best.
<diz_Child> any guide to build a wireless router?
<vivek> erusul, can we install it from synaptic ?
<erUSUL> vivek: sure
<bazhang> diz_Child, ask in ##hardware or ##networking
<DasEi> diz_Child: there are many router howtows on the net, then also mind next trigger, you're done
<DasEi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<autoclesis> how many browsers are available with ubuntu
<DasEi> !info dnsmasq | diz_Child
<Tresmius> what's the most popular virtual machine emulator for ubuntu?
<autoclesis> !browsers for ubuntu
<ubottu> diz_Child: dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.50-1 (karmic), package size 13 kB, installed size 116 kB
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Frozenball> Private message I received: - Love - Visit us at network chat and get bots + hosting special and free, /server IRC.****.Net
<diz_Child> build a wireless router use my portable PC
<DJones> !browsers | autoclesis
<ubottu> autoclesis: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<diz_Child> not a real router...
<bazhang> diz_Child, internet connection sharing?
<autoclesis> thanks djones
<diz_Child> yes
<bazhang> !ics | diz_Child
<diz_Child> autoclesis
<ubottu> diz_Child: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<DasEi> Tresmius: there are more than a dozen ways, most common are virtualbox and vmwareplayer
<diz_Child> :-), thanks all~
<ddavids> pls wht is autoclesis?
<Tresmius> I'll try virtualbox then
<ddavids> never heard of it...
<autoclesis> it's a rhetorical term
<iceroot> is there a way for scrolling in screen (having a buffer)
<DasEi> ddavids: just a nick
<DJones> autoclesis: There's also Chromium and Chrome from google, but they're not in the official Ubuntu repo's yet, so they don't appear on the list ubottu just gave
<ddavids> pl si want to sync my plam with karmic...
<[nb]sharperguy> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Tresmius> lol
<ddavids> ok, sorry
<autoclesis> Thanks djones!
<autoclesis> i have links
<autoclesis> i'm using linspire not ubuntu, hehe
<autoclesis> but i will soon
<ddavids> pls what app do i need to network my palm pda with ubuntu?
<DasEi> ddavids: no guru in that, exact model ?
<DouglasKAway> ddavids, do you just need to sync?
<TheDodo> I'm using the latest Linux Mint myself... seems to be giving me a lot less trouble than regular Karmic, which is strange since it's based on it.
<ddavids> treo 700p...
<autoclesis> !dillo
<vaibhav> hack
<ddavids> yes, just sync and save my contacts
<DasEi> ddavids: how does it connect ? usb ?
<ddavids> usb
<DasEi> ddavids: second goolging for it
<mix22891> no help in #ubuntu-il
<mix22891> about the sound
<vaibhav> plz solve my problem
<vaibhav> my ubuntu8.0 getting slow
<diz_Child> vaibhav : what's wrong with?
<DasEi> ddavids: gnome-pilot, see : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550863
<alberto> ola
<vaibhav> how can i mak it fast[ubutu 8.0]
<DasEi> mix22891: second try then ?
<diz_Child> vaibhav : 8.04?
<alberto> hi
<vaibhav> ya
<mix22891> DasEI>yes
<olehgs> tyummdrtu
<DasEi> mix22891: what does te top of the gui say ?
<alberto> dew
<araceli> hello
<usuario> hola
<vaibhav> any solution diz_child
<DasEi> the*
<araceli> hola
<Pupeno> Hello.
<olehgs> Hello
<diz_Child> vaibhav : um... try updating to 9.10...
<Pupeno> Any ideas how to make unnatended upgrades work?
<araceli> quien habla aqui español?
<DasEi> vaibhav: consider upgrading
<erUSUL> !es | araceli
<ubottu> araceli: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fosco__> !es | araceli
<zedd_> español 中文 english 都可以
<Atry> question: as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent , 1. what is persistant mode (abotu to check the wiki myself) and 2. is this what i would use to install ubuntu to an external hard drive?
<mix22891> there info' onlyvin the Card:PulseAudio
<vaibhav> k
<diz_Child> haha, 看到中文了。。。
<mix22891> there info' only in the Card:PulseAudio
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zedd_> 我很喜欢中文
<vaibhav> bt what the problem with 8.0
<araceli> erusul quien es¿?
<mix22891> DasEI>
<bazhang> zedd_, english only here
<zedd_> 巴掌，ok
<DasEi> Atry: persistant is like an install on a common harddrive; for just an installer you will youse live cd on usb (non-persistant)
<vaibhav> i want to speed up ubutu
<erUSUL> araceli: soy un usuario como otro cualquiera. si qieres hablar en español entra en el canal español tal como dijo el bot
<araceli> cual es el  canal?
<araceli> damelo porfavor erusul
<DasEi> mix22891: alsamixergui       >> raises a table...
<erUSUL> araceli: #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> araceli: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DasEi> mix22891: what is written in the top ??
<Atry> DasEi: common?  as in?  also, does that mean i should use a usb installation?
<diz_Child> hehe, 新年好呢。。。 跑个题。。。
<rumpsy> so, how to check which port is opened for internetm, imean incoming port
<rumpsy> so, how to check which port is opened for internet, imean incoming port
<fosco__> rumpsy, nmap localhost
<zedd_> 新年好！
<DasEi> Atry: on a usb you can either have a live cd or a (persistant,writeable) install like on a harddrive
<bazhang> zedd_, diz_Child please speak english here, Chinese in #ubuntu-cn
<mix22891> DasEI>ALSA Mixer
<zedd_> diz_Child, 你加入 ubuntu-cn 就可以讲中文
<DasEi> mix22891: right corner ?
<rumpsy> ty
<nahoj> hola
<Tresmius> How do I exit SU?
<zedd_> hola
<rumpsy> i have to install that nmap first
<mix22891> DasEI> ALSA yes
<nahoj> oigan quien me ayuda
<nahoj> ??
<rumpsy> Tresmius: just, use exit command
<fosco__> !es | nahoj
<ubottu> nahoj: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> Tresmius: type "exit" hit enter
<Atry> DasEi: ooooh.  okay....  /me needs to wake up more.  so, i would want a persistant installation on the EHD.  so, i use that page i linked?
<Tresmius> ok
<bazhang> nahoj, /join #ubuntu-es por espanol
<DasEi> Atry: yes, pendrivelinux will do
<diz_Child> zedd_: :-)
<nyqvist> hi..when i run the sudo apt-get update command, i get this error   http://paste.ubuntu.com/377699/   .. what is it?
<DasEi> Atry: also usb-creator gives you that option
<DasEi> !info usb-creator | Atry
<ubottu> Atry: usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator transitional meta-package for GTK+. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.12 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<fosco__> nyqvist, that's not an error, only warning, one repo has no signature (only advising)
<umang> nyqvist, you need to add the public key of the ppa owner to the known signatures.
<nyqvist> how do i add it?
<Atry> and usb-creator comes with the ubuntu instller?  or did i misread?
<marenostrum> Hello. Ubuntu 9.04 here. I had Icecat web browser installed. Today I tried to make a general update. Synaptic gave the error: «W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package icecat». I completeley uninstalled Icecat but Synaptic still gives the same error. I checked the file /var/lib/dpkg/status for Icecat section, and it just has this: «Package: icecat Status: purge ok not-installed Priority: optional Section: web». So my questions: W
<marenostrum> here does synaptic get this info? ShouldI «clean» Synaptic by some ways other than refreshing? In short, how can I solve the problem?
<DasEi> mix22891: k, next line ? card ? chip ? or failed ?
<autoclesis> !icecat
<diz_Child> nyqvist : you can use synaptic to instead
<umang> nyqvist, look at the instructions for the PPA on the PPA website
<Pici> nyqvist: You shouldn't be using a hardy ppa on a karmic install.
<kali_> join #fxchasm
<mix22891> DasEI> Card: PulseAudio | Chip: PulseAudio
<DasEi> !fishing > autoclesis
<ubottu> autoclesis, please see my private message
<Trek> kali_, /join #fxchasm
<autoclesis> icecat doesn't seem to be a browser...
<nyqvist> ty
<autoclesis> what , dasei?
<DasEi> mix22891: so try alsa first, pulse is just like a proxy for sound, follow :
<rumpsy> transmission is notworking, and incoming port is closed, i donno how to choose
<DasEi> !sound | mix22891
<ubottu> mix22891: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rumpsy> i tried a lot
<rww> marenostrum: icecat isn't a web browser. Did you mean iceweasel?
<marenostrum> autoclesis: Problem here is not ıcecat but package management I think.
<rww> ... oh, wait
<DasEi> autoclesis: open pm for bot usage :)
<Atry> DasEi: where is usb-creator found?  in the ubuntu installer?  in ubuntu?  the wiki page doesn't help me much :(
<autoclesis> ok
<rww> marenostrum: ignore me, I'm confused ;P
<DasEi> Atry: you can install it as a package in a running ubuntu-OS
<rww> Atry: System -> Administration -> USB Startup Disk Creator
<Atry> rww: thanks
 * Atry will have to check when he gets home
<zzz_> Hello, applications that use OSS play at maximum volume even if the master volume is turned down to a very low percentage using a mixer. Does anybody have any ideas?
<hari_> hi
<hari_> i have a problem with alien arena
<DasEi> mix22891: switched to alsa ?
<JediMaster> quick question, how much space does a field take up that has a null value, does it take up a smaller space than if there was a value there?
<Trek> JediMaster, if its null it takes up no space... there's nothing in it
<Atry> DasEi: thought.  would Unetbootin be able to install it cleanly to a EHD?
<Trek> JediMaster, if its null it takes up no space... there's nothing in it*  apart from the memory allocated for its data type
<JediMaster> e.g. if I have a table with an int, decimal, varchar and text, if only the int has a value and the rest are null what happens?
<DasEi> Atry: ehd ? ssd ??
<umang> hari_, go ahead. Put your question in one line and ask. Don't wait to see if someone will answer.
<rww> Atry: unetbootin isn't persistant
<Atry> DasEi: external hard drive :P
<Atry> rww: ah
<DasEi> Atry: why not disconnect all other drives and just do a regualr install then ??
<Trek> is there a way to put 9.04 Desktop onto a flash drive and also make it bootable?
<JediMaster> thanks trek, hmm, I meant to ask that in #mysql ;-)
<Der> hi, soes ubuntu have handwriting recognition software like the one in windows, if yes please list some for me...
<nfrs> can anyone help trace the kdm start problem in karmic? it stopped working when I was trying to fix something else. I reverted everything I did, but that didn't help. the problem is: 1) kdm doesn't run on startup; 2) "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start" doesn't work either
<DasEi> Atry: later then you can choose by bios or add other hdd's to grub for more comfort
<cemerick> so I've been watching top on this karmic box for ~5 min, and the CPU has been ~0.5% the whole time, but loads are pegged at 3.  What's up with that?
<fosco__> Trek, usb disk creator
<fosco__> !usb | trek
<ubottu> trek: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Trek> not what I was looking for though, fosco__
<hari_> I have a problem with alien sand when I get to level 5 Alien Arena is closed
<Atry> DasEi: well, first it's a laptop i have to install it from, so taking otu teh drive might be a problem.  and 2, i also want the drive to be able to be used while the computer is working...  dunno if removing drives will work
<Trek> i know how to install from a USB stick...
<DasEi> Atry: also then you will avoid grub-trouble easy happening to a less experienced user
<fosco__>  For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Trek> i want a full install on a USB stick, not a LiveCD image
<marenostrum> Dear friends, may I insist on my question in a more simple way: Why Synaptic gives error as "W: Ignoring Provides line..." related with a completely removed package?
<autoclesis> why would someone install usb
<hari_> anyone can help me?
<abhi_nav> brightness problem: suddenly goes to high i want it permantly low
<Atry> DasEi: yeah, i ahve been havign grub problems, ts why i'm asking :)  so, removing the internal hard drive and installing to the external will work?
<Trek> autoclesis: because my hard drives are borked and I've got a 32gb usb stick :P
<nyqvist> are there any codec packs for movies to install in ubuntu, like it exist in win? because when i download a dvdrip movie, i can watch it, but the quality suck and it's kinda laggy :( ?!?!
<DasEi> Atry: sure
<Atry> coolio.
<autoclesis> i see. thanks trek
<abhi_nav> brightness  suddenly goes to high how to set it permantly low
<Brazucka> Hi there. I?m trying to setup a Ubuntu - Vista lan without success. Could anyone help me, please? I am not able to ping Vista machine from Ubuntu.
<abhi_nav> brightness  suddenly goes to high how to set it permantly low ?
<DasEi> Atry: just use the standard install cd, it will then only find the external
<DasEi> Atry: which os is running on the internal ?
<GreenDays> I want to back up a large folder (190GB or so) with subfolders and hidden files to my external ext3 hd. I know that I need a command like 'find . -print | cpio -Bpdumv'. Is this the right command or is it something else?
<Der> hi, soes ubuntu have handwriting recognition software like the one in windows, if yes please list some for me...
<Der> hi, Does ubuntu have handwriting recognition software like the one in windows, if yes please list some for me...
<DasEi> GreenDays: look in rsync
<farciarz84> where are the pgsql includes in ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> brightness  suddenly goes to high how to set it permantly low ?
<farciarz84> /usr/includes/ are empty
<Real_Ubot> When I started my PC today the screen resolution was VERY low. I can't change the resolution in nVidias software pr in Ubuntu's Display because the old resolution options are missing. What to do?
<DasEi> Der: there are a few regarding scanners, yes
<GreenDays> DasEi, this is a one time backup
<alberto> ola gente
<rumpsy> Real_Ubot: hmm, what version of ubuntu
<DasEi> GreenDays: no matter, rsync is very comfortable and fast
<nyqvist> are there any codec packs for movies to install in ubuntu, like it exist in win? because when i download a dvdrip movie, i can watch it, but the quality suck and it's kinda laggy :( ?!?!
<DasEi> GreenDays: wanto to do it now ?
<Der> DasEi, could you point me out....
<Atry> DasEi: It's Vista :/ however, the computer it's on was... broken, basically, with GRUB problems.  someone tried installing ubuntu on the external without... well, any research at all, and GRUB overwrote the system's natural bootloader, so the comptuer can netiehr boot to vista nor ubuntu
<abhi_nav> how to set brightness to low???
<GreenDays> And will it pop up errors? The find cpio command that I used last time didn't do that, but 'forced' it. Which is what I want
<Real_Ubot> rumpsy: 9.10. I think something happened at the last update of the system. Because it has worked since 9.10 was released and the problem turned up when I started my computer today.
<rumpsy> abhi_nav: press and hold fn key and press f6 or f7
<DasEi> Der: a longer time I fuzzled with that, first need sane to setup a scanner to read handwritings, then check :
<DasEi> !ocr
<ubottu> OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<rumpsy> Real_Ubot: are you using restricted drivers? may be the cause
<Real_Ubot> rumpsy: I have been using 9.10 for months so something must have happened since last upgrade or sine last time I used the computer but I haven't manually changed anything that has to do with the resolution.
<abhi_nav> rumpsy: as i asked above my desktop brightness suddenly goes to high level
<abhi_nav> rumpsy: how to make it permanant??????
<rumpsy> abhi_nav: press and hold fn key and press f5
<DasEi> Atry: still current state ?
<Atry> DasEi: current state what?
<DasEi> Atry: vista still broken ?
<abhi_nav> rumpsy: fn+f5 is for sleep on my keyboard
<Atry> DasEi: ah, yes.
<nyqvist> are there any codec packs for movies to install in ubuntu, like it exist in win? because when i download a dvdrip movie, i can watch it, but the quality suck and it's kinda laggy :( ?!?!
<rumpsy> abhi_nav: okay check that from f5 to f7, it will be there
<boondoklife> Real_Ubot: I had something similar happen to a laptop running 9.1 that used the ati drivers, I ended up completely removing the drivers and then reinstalling them to fix it
<DasEi> Atry: 1) repair vista using windows cd (#windows for details on fixmbr)  2) take out internal, install ubu external, boot from usb 3) add internal to usb-grub 4) have a beer
<Real_Ubot> rumpsy: I use the recommended proprietary driver from nVidia that is avaiable in Hardware Drivers. It has worked just fins until today, ie for several months.
<rumpsy> Real_Ubot: if you were used binary driver, please compile it again for new kernel
<abhi_nav> rumpsy: dear, i know how to change brighness setting from keyboard. that not the problem. problem is that birhgtness SUDDENLY goes to high level, how to make it on low lvel permanantly??????
<rumpsy> abhi_nav: you are using lucid i think so, it a issue in lucid
<abhi_nav> rumpsy: ubuntu 9.04
<Atry> DasEi: usb-grub?  anotehr package?  also, ah.  windows cd.  shoulda thought of that
<abhi_nav> rumpsy: ubuntu 9.041 jaunty jackalope
<abhi_nav> rumpsy: ubuntu 9.04 jaunty jackalope
<nyqvist> guys, any1 can answer me about the codec pack?
<DasEi> !who | Greendays
<ubottu> Greendays: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rumpsy> abhi_nav: then check that under screensaver option
<_CommandeR_> is there a way to prevent the laptop from charging my battery more than 80%?
<DasEi> Atry: no package, the grub that will then be installed on the usb-hd, or ehd
<DasEi> heh
<Real_Ubot> rumpsy: I use the driver that Ubuntu suggest in Hardware Driver. I have never compiled any driver myself only activated the driver that turned up in Ubuntu Hardware Drivers after I installed Ubuntu for the first time.
<Atry> DasEi: ah, okay.  is there a tutorial on that somewhere?
<marc__> salut jai un probleme de taille quelqun peut maider sil-vous-plais?
<DasEi> Atry: on what ?
<Pici> !fr | marc__
<ubottu> marc__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<rumpsy> Real_Ubot: if you can remember that, you upgraded a new kernel, then you have to install driver for that agian, by uninstalling the old driver
<Atry> DasEi: on configuring usb-grub
<abhi_nav> rumpsy: ok i change it to 0%
<abhi_nav> rumpsy: thnx
<_CommandeR_> is there an app for preventing ubuntu from charging laptop battery to 100% ?
<rumpsy> abhi_nav: o_O ,lol
<boondoklife> nyqvist: Back with 9.04 I added the medibuntu repo's to get a few things to play but with 9.1 I dont recall if i had to or not. LINK -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<abhi_nav> rumpsy: what is o_0
<Real_Ubot> rumpsy: Well, actually I didn't read all the entries in the last upgrade. Was it a new kernel in the last update?
<sjefen6> How can I try to fix the file system from the grub rescue prompt?
<rumpsy> abhi_nav: that is not o_0, its o_O
<peterretief> help
<DasEi> Atry: if you install karmic, it's grub 2, apart from #grub, will have to figure it out then, makes no sense in the air, general look in :
<DasEi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Atry> DasEi: ah, okay.  thanks! :)
<peterretief> i am tring to get data from an ntfs drive using testdisk
<nyqvist> if installed aditional languages, do i have to log off and login again ?
<rumpsy> Real_Ubot: how i know that?
 * Atry will ask #grub later, he has to work
<peterretief> the data looks like this >??](?.??
<rumpsy> Real_Ubot: check that on logs..
<nyqvist> ty boondoklife
<Real_Ubot> rumpsy: Ok. I'll.
<DasEi> Atry: vista is easily repaired, install ubuntu, for first can use bios to choose which to boot, friggle on then
<nyqvist> if installed aditional languages, do i have to log off and login again ?
<DasEi> nyqvist: nope
<rumpsy> nyqvist: may be
<DasEi> nyqvist: but got to choose which to use
<henrik74> Hy
<Atry> DasEi: okay.  will there be a bootloader to choose which to boto from, or will the OS be chosen by whether or not the external is plugged in?
<nyqvist> lol
<rumpsy> henrik74: What you want
<henrik74> in hungarz?
<rumpsy> nyqvist: logoutand choose your wish
<DasEi> Atry: you set in bios from which hd to boot, if it allows more then one opton, can do it so (first usb,second internal)
<rumpsy> henrik74: Any problem with ubuntu?
<henrik74> No No
<rumpsy> henrik74: Then?
<_CommandeR_>  Laptop Battery Threshold app for ubuntu ?
<henrik74> ubuntu excellent
<DasEi> Atry: and as said in the later can use grub to chainload another hd
<Atry> DasEi: okay.  simpler than i thought.  thanks again :)
<rumpsy> henrik74: help somebody
<nyqvist> i ment, input language, i installed russian and hebrew...i want to use them not as oc language but as writing..
<DasEi> Atry: welcome
<nyqvist> os*
<rumpsy> nyqvist: you can logout
<henrik74> no thanks only
<henrik74> chat some bodz
<henrik74> y
<rumpsy> henrik74: o_O
<DasEi> !ot | henrik74
<ubottu> henrik74: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<trism> nyqvist: you can switch languages with ibus if you configure it properly, I use it to switch between japanese and english input all the time
<nyqvist> let me check :)
<henrik74> oh sorry
<henrik74> ok.ok
<henrik74> thanks.
<vivek> Is ubuntu 9.10 is stable version /?
<fosco__> vivek, yes
<rumpsy> vivek: you can't assume like that
<DasEi> trism: interesting hint for dbus, that ibus
<vivek> fosco, thanks
<trism> DasEi: hmm? ibus and dbus are totally different
<vivek> rumpsy , i dint get u
<rumpsy> !stable
<DasEi> !info ibus | trism
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ubottu> trism: ibus (source: ibus): New input method framework using dbus. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0.20090927-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 423 kB, installed size 3848 kB
<trism> I know what ibus it, it is an input method framework
<trism> dbus is a system message bus
<DasEi> trism: and it uses, I guess restarting dbus with new settings
<trism> no, not really
<rumpsy> !latest | vivek
<ubottu> vivek: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<owner> where can I confugure how many line my mouse scroll-wheel scrolls? (I wanna to minimize the number of lines it scrolls)
<daniela> ola
<neptune_> does anyone know why apt-get install freeglut-dev doesn't work for me?
<daniela> k tal
<daniela> de donde soy
<daniela> sois
<daniela> de donde sois?
<overmind> !es | daniela
<ubottu> daniela: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<histo> owner: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200
<histo> neptune_: are you getting any errors?
<owner> histo thx
<llutz> neptune_: freeglut3-dev
 * rumpsy is going to sleep, he can see stars and moon..
<neptune_> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<neptune_>   freeglut3-dev: Depends: xlibmesa-glu-dev or
<neptune_>                           libglu-dev
<neptune_> and i can't install those
<histo> neptune_: hrm... is freeglut-dev in the normal repos or is it third party?
<DasEi> trism: I never used it, most of their hp is in chinese or sth , how is it used ?
<forceflow> histo: normal repos
<neptune_> i try to install freeglut3-dev
<anothernick> when I run su someotheruser firefox, im told that there's no display specified. how do I fix this?
<neptune_> any idea what should i do?
<histo> forceflow: i'm showing the glutg3-dev package
<_CommandeR_>  Laptop Battery Threshold app for ubuntu ?
<histo> !info freeglut3-dev
<ubottu> freeglut3-dev (source: freeglut): OpenGL Utility Toolkit development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.0-6.1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 152 kB, installed size 588 kB
<neptune_> glutg3-dev depends on the freeglut3-dev so ican't install that either :(
<DasEi> neptune_: what error do you get ? karmic ? mayb paste your sources.list ?
<Helsinkiii> hi. i have a wireless router that has 1 xp desktop , 1 vista laptop and 1 ubuntu desktop as nodes. ever since i started using ubuntu 6 months ago, i crash my entire home network when i visit graphically or multimedia rich pages which i need for my business
<histo> neptune_: hrm.. I'm not on karmic now so I can't play with the repos. You can apt-cache showpkg freeglut3-dev and it will show all the depends. You can also apt-cache search for the other packages.
<li> hello
<Helsinkiii> i keep having to reboot the router
<histo> neptune_: the other option maybe to download the two missing packages from http
<histo> neptune_: packages.ubuntu.com
<histo> Helsinkiii: what kind of router?
<Helsinkiii> netgear wireless g
<Helsinkiii> MIMO
<neptune_> hat error do you get ? karmic ?
<histo> Helsinkiii: maybe firmware upgrade the routher my linksys wrt54g crashes all the time as well.
<neptune_> i dont know what that is...
<Helsinkiii> histo:packet size?
<histo> Helsinkiii: is it behind a dsl/cable modem?
<DasEi> neptune_: what*
<Helsinkiii> histo: there havent been router updates in years
<DasEi> neptune_: which distro ?
<DasEi> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<neptune_> Ubunt
<neptune_> ubuntu
<DasEi> neptune_: is a brand, which model ?
<histo> neptune_: see ubottu message above for figuring out what version you are running.
<Helsinkiii> histo:cable
<histo> neptune_: or just cat /etc/issue in terminal
<histo> Helsinkiii: maybe a double nat issue?
<Helsinkiii> histo: double nat?
<neptune_> Ubuntu 9.04
<histo> Helsinkiii: I've noticed since I switched my dsl modem in to bridged mode i've seen faster internet and a lot less problems with my linksys.
<DasEi> neptune_: jaunty so
<DasEi> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<Helsinkiii> histo: i dont understand networking terms like that lol
<neptune_> should i upgrade my ubuntu?
<histo> Helsinkiii: the cable modem is acting as a router and so is your other router (basically).
<DasEi> neptune_: second, starting a jaunty install
<Helsinkiii> yes
<Farhadix> hi guys, I have a ssh tunneling on port 1111, I shared my internet via firestarter. now I wanna let the incoming clients use that port for connecting to internet instead of connecting directly. how can i do that?
<neptune_> what do you mean DasEi?
<anothernick> when I run su someotheruser firefox, im told that there's no display specified. how do I fix this?
<histo> Helsinkiii: does your netgear have options for connecting to dsl/cable built in? If so you can put your cable modem in bridged mode and let the netgear handle the connection.
<neptune_> so should i upgrade
<Helsinkiii> hmm
<Helsinkiii> histo:im looking right now
<DasEi> neptune_: I'm running karmic here and will now boot a jaunty in a virtual machine to look it up
<histo> Helsinkiii: here's an explaination of double nat http://support.iprimus.com.au/index.php?Itemid=214&id=517&option=com_content&task=view
<Helsinkiii> histo:what woould this option look like
<Helsinkiii> kk
<histo> Helsinkiii: what kind of netgear is it?
<histo> Helsinkiii: and what kind of cable modem?
<peterretief> anyone on data recovery?
<Helsinkiii> histo:Netgear Rangemax WPN824
<Helsinkiii> i think the modem is like scientific atlanta
<DasEi> neptune_: it's there, so what error does apt give you ? sudo apt-get install  freeglut3-dev
<histo> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<histo> ^^^^^^ For who ever was looking for filerecovery info
<DasEi> hehe
<neptune_> Reading state information... Done
<Helsinkiii> histo: i gtg but im keeping this open so feel free to send wtvr info u can on my problem
<Helsinkiii> peace
<neptune_> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<neptune_> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<neptune_> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<neptune_> or been moved out of Incoming.
<FloodBot2> neptune_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neptune_> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<histo> Helsinkiii: k i'll pm you i'm gong to see.
<Helsinkiii> thx
<DasEi> !paste | neptune_
<ubottu> neptune_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DasEi> neptune_: last line was the intersting one
<DasEi> neptune_: open a trml ...
<DasEi> neptune_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> neptune_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DasEi> neptune_: sudo apt-get autoremove
<DasEi> neptune_: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list                       <<< paste url from trml in here
<neptune_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<damjanzg> How can I minimize or maximize app from tray with keyboard
<Maletor> Hello I have files in /home/maletor/Music and /home/maletor/Videos that I would like to share. However, I don't want to give away my password for maletor, I just want a guest account. Should I use SCP? I ended up opting for vsftpd but I can't create symbolic links from /srv/ftp to /home/maletor/Music and /home/maletor/Videos. Please advise to the correct course of action. Thank you.
<neptune_> http://pastebin.com/f16090286
<blwegrzyn> hello, i have a problem with services not staring in 9.10 all that starts is what ever is started by gnome session, any idea how to troubleshoot that?
<anothernick> when I run su someotheruser firefox, im told that there's no display specified. how do I fix this?
<Maletor> Hello I have files in /home/member:maletor/Music and /home/member:maletor/Videos that I would like to share. However, I don't want to give away my password for member:maletor, I just want a guest account. Should I use SCP? I ended up opting for vsftpd but I when I create symbolic links from /srv/ftp to /home/member:maletor/Music and /home/member:maletor/Videos ftp can't change directory to /home/maletor. Please advise to the correct cou
<Maletor> action. Thank you.
<Pici> DasEi: You probably should spell out 'terminal'  I had no idea what you were talking about for a few moments.
<guntbert> anothernick: why would you want to do that? but in any case you *must* use gksudo (not sudo)
<guntbert> !gksudo | anothernick
<ubottu> anothernick: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<blakkheim> guntbert: "must" or "should" ?
<moradan> hello, I'm trying to make a network bridge (One computer has two cards - eth1 connected with the network and eth2 with the other computer). But when I make sudo brctl addif bridge1 eth1 my computer cannont ping anything in the network
<DasEi> neptune_: least  your main repos are there, sudo apt-get install freeglut3-dev             << copy output from apt to http://paste.ubuntu.com , enter name, press post, give url from browser here
<moradan> !brctl
<guntbert> blakkheim: if you want to keep your system intact: must - else "should" ?
<DasEi> pici: was understood, though
<damjanzg> How can I minimize or maximize app from tray with keyboard
<blakkheim> guntbert: ok. i use sudo and have no problems, so just wondered.
<magn3ts> Whats the easiest way to temp disable eth0?
<blakkheim> magn3ts: ifconfig eth0 down
<anothernick> guntbert, ohh.. thanks! I have previously connected with SSH ;P (I need to run firefox with specific cookies sometimes, and it's a shared account.. etcetc it has a purpose.. =)
<DasEi> magn3ts: sudo ifdown eth0
<neptune_> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377731/
<guntbert> blakkheim: please read the gksudo factoid
<AzikaCorp> damjanzg : dunno, have a look to shorcuts ...
<Maletor> Any help?
<Ruthruin> hello
<Ruthruin> i need some advices
<guntbert> anothernick: understood :)
<damjanzg> AzikaCorp: there is no one for that purpus
<li> hello
<histo> magn3ts: ifdown eth0
<DasEi> neptune_: same for  xlibmesa-glu-dev and     libglu-dev
<Ruthruin> i would like to install ubuntu on my computer
<DasEi> neptune_: sudo apt-get install    << paste output from apt
<histo> !install | Ruthruin
<ubottu> Ruthruin: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Ruthruin> ok
<Maletor> Any help at all?
<so0ky> hello once again.  I'm trying to set up FTP on my server.  I am able to establish a basic connection, however when I put in my credentials the server won't take it (even though there is only one account on the server).  What am I doing wrong?
<DasEi> !ask | Maletor
<ubottu> Maletor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Maletor> Hello I have files in /home/member:maletor/Music and /home/member:maletor/Videos that I would like to share. However, I don't want to give away my password for member:maletor, I just want a guest account. Should I use SCP? I ended up opting for vsftpd but I when I create symbolic links from /srv/ftp to /home/member:maletor/Music and /home/member:maletor/Videos ftp can't change directory to /home/member:maletor. Please advise to the corr
<Pici> Maletor: Please repeat the question, we don't know what you're referring to.
<Maletor> course of action. Thank you.
<histo> DasEi: he did i'm reading his question now
<li> thank you for all! :-)
<anothernick> guntbert, I still get display issues :O
<histo> Maletor: is it a windows network?
<Maletor> Ubuntu
<blwegrzyn> hello, i have a problem with services not staring in 9.10 all that starts is what ever is started by gnome session, any idea how to troubleshoot that
<neptune_> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377735/
<DasEi> Maletor: scp is a good way
<histo> Maletor: are you trying to share the files to the outside world or just your network?
<anothernick> guntbert, running gksu, typing firefox as program to run and user useriwanttorunas
<Maletor> histo: someone from outside the lan will be needing access into this
<guntbert> anothernick: what does the error say?
<histo> Maletor: well you can ftp are you sure member:maletor is your username?
<Maletor> DasEi: should i create another user? and make it /bin/nologin
<anothernick> guntbert, No protocol specified | Error: cannot open display: :0.0
<Maletor> histo: no it's just maletor, my irc client did that when i copy pasted
<histo> Maletor: path maybe /home/maletor ?
<histo> Maletor: ahh
<Maletor> So SCP works better for this situation or still ftp?
<Maletor> the problem with scp is that i would have to give him my password = not good
<histo> Maletor: I would create a symlink to share in your home that inclucdes videos and music in that.  Then add the appropriate access to the share symlink rather than your home folder
<DasEi> Maletor: yes, can create a restricted user for that and use it's information for the ssh-authenification
<frankS2> :P
<so0ky> hello once again.  I'm trying to set up FTP on my server.  I am able to establish a basic connection, however when I put in my credentials the server won't take it (even though there is only one account on the server).  What am I doing wrong?
<neptune_> DasEi: have you see my output?
<DasEi> neptune_: yes
<histo> Maletor: There are tons of different ways to do it. either should work.
<Maletor> histo: right i tried creating sym links in /srv/ftp which is where my ftp user points to but when i tested it it can't cd to /home/maletor
<guntbert> anothernick: ahh, that version (gksu alone by itself) is new to me - I always use gksudo -u user firefox - but back to your problem: did you say you sshed into the machine?
<histo> Maletor: yeah you shouldn't be able to because you are in the symlink
<histo> Maletor: /home/maletor is root then home then maletor
<histo> Maletor: the leading /
<Maletor> histo: understood
<anothernick> guntbert, oh you can use -u user :$
<neptune_> so what should i do?
<Maletor> so what are you proposing here: "Maletor: I would create a symlink to share in your home that inclucdes videos and music in that.  Then add the appropriate access to the share symlink rather than your home folder"]
<histo> Maletor: the way you are doing it is fine but i'm having trouble understanding it exactly.
<Maletor> histo: it doesn't work the way i'm doing it
<histo> Maletor: you created /srv/ftp with symlinks to videos and music in there?
<Maletor> histo: yes
<histo> Maletor: okay can they get in videos and music?
<Maletor> histo: but ftp can't change directory to /home/maletor/Music which is where the sym link points to
<guntbert> anothernick: but that doesn't solve your problem - did you say you are in a ssh session?
<Maletor> histo: ftp:x:119:126:ftp daemon,,,:/srv/ftp:/bin/false
<histo> Maletor: your need to change permissions on vidoes and music so they ftp user can see them I believe.
<Maletor> drwxr-xr-x 300 maletor maletor   20480 2010-02-15 01:09 Music
<histo> Maletor: it seems like a permissions problem to me. But perhaps someone else has a different opinion?
<anothernick> guntbert, no, I usually have to use ssh, connecting to the same machine through ssh to the user I want to run, ssh with the option -Y, to allow viewing X
<Maletor> vsftpd has it locked to the home directory histo
<Maletor> so i can't leave /srv/ftp
<histo> Maletor: yeah i gotcha let me check something
<Maletor> which is what i want because i don't want the user roaming /home/maletor/Documents histo
<guntbert> anothernick: that option is -X (not -Y)
<neptune_> DasEi: r u there
<anothernick> guntbert, I use -Y and it works.. ;o
<llutz> guntbert: -Y trusted X-frows
<llutz> forwd
<DasEi> neptune_: y,     libglu-dev  ?
<anothernick> guntbert,  -x      Disables X11 forwarding. -    -Y      Enables trusted X11 forwarding.  Trusted X11 forwardings are not subjected to the X11 SECURITY extension controls.
<neptune_> DasEi: so what am i supposed to do now?
<histo> Maletor: its the chroot directory option in vsftp conf
<histo> Maletor: its locking them in that directory
<guntbert> anothernick: llutz just looked it up - never needed that before :)
<DasEi> neptune_: sudo apt-get install  libglu-dev  , pastebin it
<Maletor> histo: exactly
<Maletor> i don't want them roaming /home/maletor/Documents
<anothernick> guntbert, np.  but thats annoying, I should be able to just sh user app.. imo! :)
<systix> I have a cron job set to run everyday when im out. is there any sort of log so i can tell if it is working?
<anothernick> su*
<histo> Maletor: ahh k you can mount the directories in /srv/ftp
<guntbert> llutz: while you are here - all my ideas about anothernick's problems blew up - can you have a look at it?
<neptune_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377740/
<Maletor> histo: how do i do that?
<histo> mount --bind /srv/ftp/music /home/maletor/music
<llutz> guntbert: sorry no idea
<guntbert> llutz: thx anyway
<macman_>  hi all question .. i just dmped a movie with -dumpstream -dumpfile file.mpg .. the file.mpg is about 6.0gb .. there anway to get it to about 4.0gb or would i need another app for this ?
<Maletor> histo: that's a great idea much better than cp
<DasEi> Maletor: another idea is to mirror the dirs to another location, like the home of a new user
<Maletor> DasEi: the home of my new user (ftp) is /srv/ftp
<histo> DasEi: thats essentially what mount --bind is doing the folder is just mounted in multiple locations
<guntbert> anothernick: I must admit that the whole idea is rather strange to me - so no help/solution from me - sorry
<neptune_> DasEi: ?
<histo> Maletor: its actually mount --bind olddir newdir acording to the mount man
<neptune_> ..
<DasEi> neptune_: same as before, apt's error ?
<llutz> anothernick: just an idea: try using "sux" instead of "su"
<DasEi> neptune_: sudo apt-get install  libglu-dev  , pastebin it
<histo> Maletor: fstab would be /olddir /newdir none bind
<anothernick> guntbert, hehe its ok, thanks for trying anyway =)
<neptune_> i don't kow
<neptune_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377743/
<Maletor> k thanks histo
<Maletor> histo: i think this is good solution
<histo> Maletor: there is also rbind or -R if there are any submounts in music
<albertochi> hi
<anothernick> llutz, omigosh, that was it! gj! thanks =)
<DasEi> histo: that will work, I was more sanbox orientated in view of damage or jailbraking
<DasEi> sand*
<histo> Maletor: there might be a newer way let me read furthe rin man
<nastas> hi all
<albertochi> hello
<neptune_> thx
<histo> Maletor: nah bind looks like what you want there are some other options in the man pages for mount.
<neptune_> bye
<albertochi> haur are you
<histo> DasEi: yeah that way he can keep his chroot for the ftp users
<albertochi> bie bie
<histo> I didn't even know you can do that. Found multiple mountign on google.
<giwrgos> hi guys
<histo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<albertochi> yessssssssssssssssssssss
<giwrgos> what?
<albertochi> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees
<giwrgos> what?
<albertochi> but
<DasEi> histo: I thought of unison or a rsync (cron) script, so of a real copy, which won't touch the originals
<guntbert> anothernick: I saw the solution - is that really an ubuntu system? I only used sux on older suse systems
<arco> ciao
<guntbert> albertochi:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<histo> DasEi: yeah he could play with permissions and deny write access even in the vsftp conf.
<giwrgos> guys hi
<Maletor> histo: i should have read ftp://vsftpd.beasts.org/users/cevans/untar/vsftpd-2.2.2/FAQ
<histo> DasEi: there are so many ways to accomplish one thing in nix.
<neptune_> gia sou giwrgo
<Maletor> histo: is that where you found the answer?
<albertochi> have got father
<giwrgos> neptune: milas ellinika?
<albertochi> hola
<neptune_> ne re
<histo> Maletor: nah i was searching on google for vsftp and symlinks or something
<giwrgos> orea
<histo> Maletor: came accross someone suggesting multiple mounts
<giwrgos> ki enas ellinas
<neptune_> tha pao na fao
<neptune_> ...
<albertochi> hola
<ikonia> !es | giwrgos
<ubottu> giwrgos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<giwrgos> :(
<albertochi> hola
<albertochi> hola
<FloodBot2> albertochi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<giwrgos> kala
<nastas> giwrgos:
<anothernick> guntbert, i have no idea, I had to install sux, it was in the regular repo. and then just run it. didnt look more into it. but it sure works fine and is in the ubuntu repo, so to your question I guess yes
<ikonia> English only please
<nastas> arketoi eimaste
<so0ky> hello once again.  I'm trying to set up FTP on my server.  I am able to establish a basic connection, however when I put in my credentials the server won't take it (even though there is only one account on the server).  What am I doing wrong?
<ikonia> nastas: english only
<carmen> hola
<nastas> ok
<guntbert> !english | neptune_ giwrgos nastas
<ubottu> neptune_ giwrgos nastas: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<giwrgos> orea
<Pici> !gr | nastas giwrgos
<dieter__> Hello, can someone please help me install my ati driver? I have a dell inspiron 1525.
<giwrgos> ginete na ginoume mia parea kai na milame oloi mazi?
<llutz> guntbert: you still can change xauthority manually, but sux makes it easier
<histo> so0ky: what ftp server are you using?
<carmen> hola quien habla en español
<guntbert> anothernick: ok, thx and have fun
<so0ky> one second
<ikonia> !es | carmen
<albertochi> have got a bike
<ubottu> nastas giwrgos: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<semitones> dieter__, have you tried the hardware manager?
<ubottu> carmen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<so0ky> vsftpd
<DasEi> neptune_: I don't know what's up there, it installs fine on my jaunty, what I can offer is to manually d/l that paket and force the install, but that might destabilize your sys; what do you need for ?
<carmen> hola
<dieter__> There I only have my wireless adaptor.
<guntbert> llutz: yes, I remember :)
<histo> so0ky: Maletor just set up a vsftpd server he may know what is going on there.
<ikonia> !es | carmen
<dieter__> No ati driver there so I can't install it from there.
<histo> ikonia: he knows
<carmen> quien eres ikonia
<ikonia> carmen: this is an english only channel
<giwrgos> nastas: akous?
<histo> carmen: stop
<dieter__> WHat can I type in the terminal to install my ati driver?
<nastas> pm giwrgos
<so0ky> Maletor:  can you be kind enough to help me set up a FTP server on Ubuntu Server?
<usuario_> hola
<Homely_Girl> is there any s/ware available to listen to a .amr sound recording from my mobile on Ubuntu Karmic?
<ikonia> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fosco__> dieter__, you don't need to type anything
<histo> !vsftp | so0ky
<dieter__> SO what do I do?
<halbesbit> #php.de
<so0ky> i have already read the how to
<DasEi> Homely_Girl: is that alive stream ?
<dieter__> When I try to enable the effects, obviously it doesn't work.
<magn3ts> What commands would I issue to make my hostname "blah" and my FQD hostname "blah.foo.com" ?
<halbesbit> #ubuntu.de
<semitones> !ati | dieter__ , see if this helps
<ubottu> dieter__ , see if this helps: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<guntbert> !hostname | magn3ts
<ubottu> magn3ts: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ikonia> magn3ts: /etc/hostname is your hostname file youru FQD is set by dns, not the box
<Homely_Girl> DasEi: I have no idea! I have a nokia 'n it let me record a sound file 'n I blue toothed it onto my pc!
<ikonia> magn3ts: make sure you also update /etc/hosts
<histo> so0ky: http://www.wikihow.com/Setup-vsftpd-FTP-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<karnivore> hi, does anyone know how to make a script run with sudo rights (probably using gksudo) without requiring a password input. im fine to have my password in plaintext in the script and i understand the security implications of this
<dieter__> Be right back, I will try and see if I can install it after this guide.
<DasEi> Homely_Girl: ic , so a sound file, try with vlc first
<dieter__> Thank you so much guys!
<cbx> Why doesn't Ctrl+v work in the terminal?
<DasEi> Homely_Girl: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Homely_Girl> DasEi: U read my mind Thanks
<magn3ts> ikonia, I'm in an environment that is isolated from the internet and I need to do some strange testing
<Roasted> Has anybody used Ubuntu cloud? I'm considering on setting up a test environment and was curious if users had any positive or negative experiences using cloud.
<nastas> ikonia: wow! fast kick for nothing
<DasEi> Homely_Girl: vlc YourFileName.amr
<ikonia> magn3ts: then you need to either change your hostname to host.domain.com or setup dns
<histo> cbx: shift+insert
<cbx> histo, I know that one :)
<Tresmius> Is there a quick way to change from gnome to kde?
<cbx> but I'm so used to ctrl v it takes a bit of thought to get to shift ins
<magn3ts> ikonia, yeah, I got the FQD set through /etc/hosts. thanks
<bastid_raZor> !purekde | Tresmius
<ubottu> Tresmius: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<llutz> Tresmius: install kubuntu-desktop and select session at loging
<DasEi> neptune_: want to force the installation ? what do you need it for ? which app ?
<dieter__> Doesn't help.
<histo> cbx:yeah i'm sure it can be changed
<Homely_Girl> DasEi: Thanks it's very busy installing stuff! ;)
<dieter__> Can someone else please point me in how to install the video driver of a dell inspiron 1525/
<Homely_Girl> DasEi: wot does vlc stand for?
<histo> cbx: shift+ctrl+V should paste
<DasEi> Homely_Girl: video-lan-codec I think, see :
<DasEi> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Pirate_Hunter> im having a recent issue with my system it wont startup application once they've been installed I have to restart the system first before I can use it, any suggestion on how to fix this problem?
<krelboyne> video-lan-client ?
<llutz> Homely_Girl: videolanclient
<karnivore> hi, does anyone know how to make a script run with sudo rights (probably using gksudo) without requiring a password input. im fine to have my password in plaintext in the script and i understand the security implications of this
<histo> Pirate_Hunter: what application?
<DasEi> Homely_Girl: it's a player apart from others in that way, it brings a bunch of own codecs, even exotic ones
<ikonia> karnivore: use visudo to setup a rule for the specific command to not need  password
<Pirate_Hunter> histo,  yesterday it was oobase which is now working but right now it is gwibber
<DasEi> client it was, thanks llutz
<ikonia> karnivore: you'll need to do a little research on sudo
<llutz> Homely_Girl: check videolan.org
<histo> Pirate_Hunter: and if you restart it works?
<Homely_Girl> DasEi: U my hero of the day! :) Will it let me save it into somming windoze friendly?
<Pici> karnivore: Or if it needs to run on a schedule, its better to put it in root's crontab via sudo crontab -e
<DasEi> Homely_Girl: first check if you can play it
<histo> karnivore: or use visudo so the script doesn't need the password
<Pirate_Hunter> histo, yes but i shouldn't have to do so
<dieter__> Please?
<karnivore> visudo eh? awesome thanks!
<dieter__> CAn someone help?
<histo> Pirate_Hunter: do you get an error what do you mean by it doens't work?
<Homely_Girl> DasEi: will do, ta.
<DasEi> Homely_Girl: vlc itself doesn't convert, but might give more usefull info about filetype
<histo> dieter__: what was wrong witht he guide?
<Pirate_Hunter> histo,  for gwibber there are plenty of errors, one sec
<dieter__> Well I can't seem to find what I need...
<histo> dieter__: are you sure you need a driver?
<DasEi> Homely_Girl: there are good converters, if not, can use audacity to re-record it and save as wav or other win-compatible, most can b converted (if playable at all)
<dieter__> I don't really have time to read all that guide.
<dieter__> I really need a simple guide to take me trough the steps in installing my ati driver on my dell inspiron 1525.
<histo> dieter__: okay why do you think a driver is needed most are loaded by default. Especially if its not showing in hardware manager
<llutz> Homely_Girl: vlc can convert media-formats too, read documentation about which and how
<Homely_Girl> DasEi: woosh!! But thanks...may email it to a geek friend 'n let him sort it! Thanks gonna see if it works now. :)
<histo> dieter__: what type of video card is it model etc...
<ikonia> dieter__: that guide is simple, also be aware of the hardware drivers application
<DasEi> dieter__: which card ?
<Homely_Girl> Thank you all, info overload!! :)
<Homely_Girl> I'll be back if I get stuck!
<dieter__>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<aleray> hi, how can I install thunderbird 3 on ubutn ?
<dieter__> That's why it's saying in the terminal
<aleray> ubuntu
<ikonia> dieter__: it's an intel card
<ikonia> dieter__: not an ati
<dieter__> Ohh damn
<dieter__> Well just a second sir..
<llutz> dieter__: why ati driver for intel?
<DasEi> Homely_Girl: if vlc plays it, are on it
<dieter__> I have here....ati driver
<nastas> dieter__: this is intel
<dieter__> And why is a ati driver installed then?
<histo> dieter__: it looks like intel to me.
<ikonia> dieter__: why are you using an ati driver ? where does it say you're using an ati driver ?
<dieter__> And when I try to run it, it says it's needing some packets.
<histo> dieter__: intel 965
<dieter__> So yes..
<dieter__> I see now, thanks.
<ubyserver> Hey Everyone! Hope you are all well.
<DasEi> hehe
<histo> dieter__: which is supported out of the box
<ubyserver> Question: What do I install first, LAMP or ebox-all-packages?
<dieter__> Ok, I see now..so no more furthure instalations needed yes?
<DasEi> dieter__: remove the ati, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, restart x
<ikonia> ubyserver: doesn't matter
<nastas> dieter__: where did you see that you have ati driver installed?
<histo> dieter__: yes unless you have any obscure hardware
<rabbi1> command to remove LAMP?
<histo> dieter__: linux is not like windows
<ubyserver> Thank you ikonia
<dieter__> Well you see it's not my machine and the person who owns it tought it's a ati graphic card.
<letalis> i need to make a windows xp usb stick installer from within linux, any suggestions on locating a howto to do it?
<dieter__> But wait a second..
<fosco__> letalis, search for unetbootin
<dieter__> When I try to enable the effects it says it can not find the driver.
<DasEi> letalis: use unetbootin
<letalis> itll work on a windows xp iso image?
<DasEi> letalis: y
<histo> dieter__: what version of ubuntu?
<letalis> okay ill try that out then, thanks :)
<dieter__> 9.10
<Lefantomedurezo> Hello
<dieter__> The last version.
<Lefantomedurezo>  Do you know if ATI RADEON HD Mobility 2600 will be supported for 3D and powerplay on ubuntu  lucide?
<DasEi> letalis: one hint : format usb to fat 16 or 32 before
<iceroot> Lefantomedurezo: #ubuntu+1
<Lefantomedurezo> because ati's driver freez since the 9.12
<karnivore> ikonia, i dont understand: visudo seems to just let me allow sudo in general not to need a password. i only want this for one specific script. do i put "%(path to script) ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" ?
<Lefantomedurezo> on 9.04, and 9.10
<Lefantomedurezo> and on others distrib
<histo> dieter__: what is the error when you try to enable effects?
<dieter__> JUst a second to verify
<ikonia> karnivore: you need to set a rule for just that one command, the default is for all commands, so you need to add an additional rule
<histo> dieter__: also does glxinfo | grep render   in terminal show that direct rendering is enabled?
<llutz> karnivore: user ALL=NOPASSWD:   /path/to/script
<histo> ikonia: couldn't he jsut tell it to run the script as root
<eko> hi all
<dieter__> Well you see when I try to enable the effects first he's looking for a driver.
<ikonia> histo: sure, that was pici's suggestion using cron
<dieter__> Then it says that it can not activate the effects and that's all
<DasEi> dieter__: is the box you're talking about the same you now writing here ?
<ikonia> histo: I missed that he wanted to run it with cron in the first post
<dieter__> YEs
<llutz> karnivore: list needs to cover all commands invoked by "script"
<histo> dieter__: try the command i gave you in terminal
<dieter__> OK just a second..by the way, thanks so much.
<karnivore> llutz, ah, thanks! so the first ALL is the users and the last ALL refers to commands/scripts etc
<DasEi> dieter__: so I doubt you restarted x then, did you reconfigure ?
<deostroll> is ther a channel for netbeans IDE?
<airtonix> What is the other file under the home folder which you can edit to modify the userland $PATH variable ?
<neil__> how to make it equal to windows
<histo> DasEi: dieter__ i'm confused I thought he had an intel so it may be that ati stuff was installed or something.
<deostroll> !netbeans
<dieter__> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operatio
<histo> deostroll: there is #netbeans
<dieter__>   Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)
<dieter__>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<DasEi> histo : (18:47:40) DasEi: dieter__: remove the ati, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, restart x
<dieter__>   Serial number of failed request:  16
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone look at the pastebin for gwibber and help me identify the problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/377757/ ?
<guntbert> rabbi1: http://tinyurl.com/ycbg94g scroll a bit down
<dieter__>   Current serial number in output stream:  1
<aleray> how can I install thunderbird3?
<histo> dieter__: okay look at what DasEi says
<dieter__> That's what I get after running your command.
<karnivore> llutz, so i need to put one in there for each command that is used? would it be easier if i put the script in /usr/local/bin and pointed the visudo rule to that or would i still need to make the rule for the individual commands within the script that require sudo rights?
<dieter__> Ok...so I do the same?
<histo> !software | aleray
<ubottu> aleray: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<peluchito2> hola pepe
<llutz> karnivore: you still need the commands listed at sudoers
<dieter__> I remove the ati driver by doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xservers-org?
<aleray> high-freq, thanks
<DasEi> aleray: on karmic ?
<aleray> histo,
<peluchito2> you are inglish
<DasEi> dieter__: sudo synaptic
<aleray> DasEi, I'm logged remotly and I don't know what version is installed
<DasEi> dieter__: use the search box, >> ati
<aleray> DasEi, How can I find it out ?
<DasEi> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<histo> aleray: cat /etc/issue    in a terminal
<dieter__> Well I type that in sudo?
<DasEi> !terminal | dieter__
<ubottu> dieter__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dieter__> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xservers-xorg...
<tuna-fish> what is the command to figure out the version of ubuntu installed on a machine?
<DasEi> !version | tuna-fish
<ubottu> tuna-fish: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<histo> dieter__: yes in a terminal but first you need to remove any ati garbage that was installed.
<histo> tuna-fish: cat /etc/issue
<aleray> histo, 9.04
<dieter__> And how I do that?
<airtonix> found my answer here :
<airtonix> <aleray> DasEi, How can I find it out ?
<airtonix> ... woops
<neil__> how can i get java run
<dieter__> In the software center?
<tuna-fish> thanks
<dieter__> I tick that line with ati driver?
<histo> aleray: have you used applicaitons > add/remove
<DasEi> airtonix: np
<wacek> guys, is there an ubuntu netbook remix channel?
 * airtonix fails at pasting
<dieter__> Or add or remove programs..
<aleray> histo, I don't have any X interface
<karnivore> llutz, so if i wanted it to (for example) run apt-get update and shutdown i would have to add both apt-get and shutdown to visudo with one rule each?
<histo> !java > neil__
<ubottu> neil__, please see my private message
<DasEi> dieter__: sudo synaptic
<DasEi> dieter__: use the search box, >> ati
<bastid_raZor> gksudo synaptic
<semitones> DasEi, don't you mean gksu?
<llutz> karnivore: user ALL=NOPASSWD:   /path/to/prog1 , /path/prog2 , /path/prog3
<histo> DasEi: I don't know what dieter__ installed prior to coming here so good luck.
<dieter__> sudo synaptic is add or remove programs?
<DasEi> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<dieter__> SOrry I can't seem to understand
<airtonix> anyway, i wanted to know how to setup custom $PATH variable for my user session only, answer for it is here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Persistent environment variables
<semitones> dieter__, use gksudo synaptic
<dieter__> My ubuntu version is in romanian
<CASILLAS> OLA
<dieter__> SO here things are changed when talking about names and so on..
<sysdoc> !maudio
<semitones> dieter__, "sudo" is for command line only, "gksudo" is for graphical applications
<DasEi> dieter__: commands are same
<zilkomaa> aloha
<CASILLAS> OLAAAA
<sysdoc> !ice1712
<dieter__> ATI binary X.Org driver
<sysdoc> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<CASILLAS> QUIEN RES
<dieter__> Found this in add or remove aplications..
<Pici> !es | CASILLAS
<ubottu> CASILLAS: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dieter__> This needs to go out?
<rabbi1> guntbert: thx
<DasEi> dieter__: yes
<dieter__> So I thick this?
<histo> karnivore: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/run-shell-script-as-root-automatically-265253/
<dieter__> And will uninstal?
<DasEi> dieter__: add/remove sounds like windows ?!
<dieter__> I have here on ubuntu in systems...
<DasEi> dieter__: ok, did you launch synaptic ?
<dieter__> I have here in sistem > administration> add or remove programs
<dieter__> I have lounch add or remove programs
<karnivore> histo, thanks! that answered the question i was about to ask :D
<karnivore> once again, thanks for your help everyone!
<DasEi> dieter__: strange, I don't have such option, remove the ati driver then
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone look at the pastebin for gwibber and help me identify the problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/377757/ ?
<wacek> Right, at times windows in my Ubuntu Netbook Edition install don't grab focus. Actually most of the time. I have to click them after that. Is there a known fix?
<wacek> ohb66, right, there are some updates. I should check them out.
<semitones> dieter-, DasEi, add or remove programs came with older versions of Ubuntu, iirc. It's been replaced by Ubuntu Software Center
<dieter__> When I try to thick it it says"can not uninstal xorg-driver-fglrx"
<DasEi> semitones: is what I know, but he said karmic, maybe a dsiat-upgrade then
<Phurl> Hello Ubunutu, I have a n00b here, he has 8.10 running, but cannot upgrade and the newer versions from the livecd dont connect to the internet. What to do?
<DasEi> !dist-upgrade | Phurl
<ubottu> Phurl: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper release upgrade methods.
<semitones> DasEi, I mean, I still have it installed, because I upgraded :)
<dabaR> Pirate_Hunter: what is the effect of the issue?
<DasEi> semitones: so there we are
<dieter__> Good lord, I found synaptic..
<DasEi> !upgrade | Phurl
<ubottu> Phurl: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Phurl> DasEi,  a dist-upgrade killed the system
<Pirate_Hunter> dabaR, it wont start
<dieter__> Now what do I need to remove from here on?
<DasEi> dieter__: uncheck the ati driver, hit apply
<eko> dabar in my speak means now :D
<dabaR> eko: it means beaver in Yugoslavian
<DasEi> Phurl: in which manner ?
<dabaR> Pirate_Hunter: OK, you run it in the terminal?
<Phurl> let me see, the libc was fsck
<eko> but it mean now in Lithuanian
<Phurl> glibc segfaulting
<dieter__> when I ckeck for ati in the search bar..I get so many packets
<Phurl> DasEi,
<dabaR> eko: cool
<dieter__> Which...
<vinse> hi ubuntuers.  i just installed 9.10 and if i try to start FF the machine freezes.  i have an internet conneciton, seems just the application? i'm talking about the pre-installed ff on ubuntu desktop
<DasEi> on a updgrade 8.04 > 8.10 ?? , Phurl ?
<Pirate_Hunter> dabaR,  I did I also posted the output?
<semitones> dieter__, are you sure Hardware Manager doesn't have an ati driver for you?
<eko> dabar\: yeah ;)
<Phurl> let me see DasEi, einen moment!
<dabaR> Pirate_Hunter: right, so you installed this gwibber program, and it never starts?
<dieter__> Well semitones..I don't need an ati driver.
<dieter__> It was a confusion, seems like this box is running an intel graphic card..
<Pirate_Hunter> dabaR, yes
<dieter__> The only thing wrong like now is that I can not enable the effects.
<DasEi> dieter__: done ?
<semitones> dieter__, ok, what are you looking for in synaptic?
<jooiiee> ca someone help me fix a corupt program that is not totaly installed?
<dieter__> ati
<semitones> ati what?
<dieter__> I just typed ati..
<DasEi> err..
<dieter__> ati
<dieter__> that's all
<dieter__> to see all things related to ati
<dieter__> And I have a lot of things there..
<blakkheim> don't buy from ati - enemy of your freedom
<Trek> !ati | dieter_
<ubottu> dieter_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lachance> joolie: Just reinstall?
<dieter__> Like xservers-xorg-video-ati-dbg
<dieter__> ANd many others
<semitones> dieter__, how is that going to help you if you don't have an ati card ?
<semitones> :P
<DasEi> dieter__: don't ge confused :)
<BluesKaj> vinse, does the epiphany browser work ?
<jooiiee> Lachance, i cant open .deb anny more... i want to get rid of it!
<Phurl> DasEi,  he used  update-manager -d  to kill the system
<wacek> blakkheim, is nVidia any better in terms of freedom?
<dieter__> Well I'll state this another time so everyone can understand
<Lachance> joolie: You want to removethe corrupt file(s)?
<dieter__> It seems like I was wrong, it has an intel card so no need to install ati drivers on it..
<dieter__> But as DAesi said I need to remove the ati drivers.
<DasEi> dieter__: so removed the ati-xorg now ?
<semitones> dieter__, ah, I see
<jooiiee> Lachance, i have it on swedish so il transelate it for you.
<dieter__> But as it was installed I need to uninstall the driver..
<Phurl> DasEi, Ubuntu 9.04 \n \l running update-manager -d that killed his system
<Lachance> Thanks joolie
<ewook> hrm anyone up for a dd-question?
<semitones> DasEi, would it be good to "remove everything that says "ati" in the name?
<dieter__> No need to have something that you don't need right?
<BigDaddyCool> Hi, if Evolution is displaying a email which contains remote pictures, how can I say "show remote content" like in Thunderbird? Default setting is not to display remote content. Is there a setting somewhere?
<dieter__> But in the synaptic I get a bunch of packets..
<llutz> wacek: all the same proprietary crap
<wacek> llutz, yeah
<DasEi> semitones: no, apt will offer via autoremove, but the current ati driver on intel 965, nor ??
<dieter__> So which packets do i uninstall?
<dabaR> Pirate_Hunter: mine starts.
<DasEi> dieter__: the xorg-ati driver you mentioned before
<semitones> DasEi, I'm not sure
<dabaR> Pirate_Hunter: can you aptitude search gwibber in a terminal, and see whether its line starts with i?
 * semitones searches synaptic for ati
<Trek> is there a command that will let me see what packages a specified package depends on?
<jooiiee> Lachance, E: The package avast4server must be reinstalled, but I can not find an archive for it.
<jooiiee> E: Internal error when opening cache (1). Please report.
<ewook> anyways - got a image of a disk, and the bootsectors from a identical - now, trying to merge the to - not overwrite, so.. a dd if=/bootsectorimage.dd of=/disk.dd bs=1 will not do the trick
<llutz> Trek: apt-cache depends package
<dabaR> Trek: apt-cache show package
<semitones> dieter__, you don't need to remove any -- the system will automatically offer to remove then when they aren't in use
<Pirate_Hunter> dabaR, huh...? what line starts with it?
<DasEi> Trek: apt-cache depends
<Trek> thanks llutz dabaR DasEi
<dieter__> Well semitones it hasn't said nothing...
<dabaR> Pirate_Hunter: you would run aptitude search gwibber. That gives output, with a line for the package. The line can start with several characters, of which i means installed
<dieter__> Doesn't told me to remvoe it.
<dieter__> Well guys I honestly can find sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xor in synaptic
<semitones> dieter__, it won't tell you to remove it yet
<DasEi> dieter__: please follow step by step
<DasEi> dieter__: remove the ati xorg-driver in synaptic
<Trek> dieter__ follow their steps one by one, got it?
<jooiiee> E: The package avast4server must be reinstalled, but I can not find an archive for it.
<jooiiee> E: Internal error when opening cache (1). Please report.
<jooiiee> can someone help??
<Pirate_Hunter> dabaR, gwibber 2.29
<DasEi> dieter__: done ?
<dieter__> remove the ati, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, restart x
<kane77> hey, I'm trying to compile mesk (music player) but I ran into problem: "No package 'gst-python-0.10' found. Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix." erm, how do I do it and what is the path to python-gst?
<dieter__> THis are the steps but I can't do it after this explications..
<DasEi> dieter__: ...
<dieter__> It doesn't provide the synaptic steps...
<dieter__> I'm not nerly done
<jooiiee> E: The package avast4server must be reinstalled, but I can not find an archive for it.
<jooiiee> E: Internal error when opening cache (1). Please report.
<jooiiee> can someone help me??
<DasEi> dieter__: did you remove the ati in synaptic now ?
<dieter__> No
<dieter__> DAesi..
<dabaR> !repeat | jooiiee
<ubottu> jooiiee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dieter__> In synaptic I have a lot of packets
<DasEi> dieter__: one saying sth like ati-xorg-driver
<methras> Good evening people :)
<dieter__> I search that name in synaptic?
<dieter__> In the search box I typed ati-xorg-driver
<dieter__> And I have like 10 things related to this search
<dieter__> Which one, none is actualy ati-xorg-driver
<dieter__> xservers-xorg-video-ati?
<DasEi> dieter__: ati in search box, then scroll the list
<dieter__> IS this one?
<dieter__> It's with a green square..
<nmvictor> i downloaded java runtime from suns website and extracted it to /usr/lib/jvm/, how do I add this runtime to the system path in ubuntu?
<dieter__> How do I uninstall it?
<semitones> dieter__, the one you're looking for should be easy to find, because it will be the only one installed
<DasEi> dieter__: yes, click the box > uninnstall
<semitones> dieter__, for future reference, a green square in synaptic means the package is installed. Right click to remove it
<dieter__> Well i'll type the querries installed...
<dieter__> xservers-xorg-video-radeon/xserver-xorg-video-ati
<vinse> i just installed 9.10 and starting firefox freezes the whole os.  i have to restart to do anything
<DasEi> dieter__: un-checked square now ? hit apply in top of synaptic
<dabaR> jooiiee: jooiiee what is the problem?
<vinse> advice? i found a lot of info about ff closing randomly or freezing, but nothing about it freezing the whole desktop
<Phurl> DasEi,  here are some excepts from the chatlog http://fmtyewtk.blogspot.com/2010/02/ubuntu-upgrade-disaster.html
<dieter__> xservers-xorg-video-mach64 andxservers-xorg-video-r128 and xorg-driver-fglrx
<dieter__> Which one of this?
<semitones> dieter__, just unintsall any that are green
<dieter__> THey are all..with green squares.
<jooiiee> dabaR, i have a corupt program that stops me from using synapric and gives me errors.
<dieter__> Ok semitones
<dieter__> And after that will the effects work?
<DasEi> dieter__: open a terminal
<Zorael> On a live CD, when you pick a keyboard layout in the Ubiquity installer, the change is immediately applied and affects all running programs. How can I do that from a terminal, without using the installer? (instantly change layout for whole system/user)
<semitones> dieter__, probably not. Effects don't usually work with integrated graphics, I think
<ionut> how does it works a TCP connection ?
<semitones> dieter__, but don't quote me on that
<dabaR> jooiiee: try sudo aptitude -f install in a terminal. It will give you output. Please post the output of that to the pastebin
<dabaR> !pastebin | jooiiee
<ubottu> jooiiee: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DasEi> dieter__: open ?
<zilkomaa> How to get rid of this conflict, i have in places menu two storage disks and another is automatically mounted at boot. Why places menu is showing two mount points? Here is some info another not needed storage mount: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377774/
<jooiiee> dabaR, will do.
<dieter__> OK
<dieter__> I uninstalled the packets
<dieter__> Now, I open the terminal?
<DasEi> Phurl: give me 10 min, I'll re-read then
<Phurl> thanks
<DasEi> dieter__: yes, please
<Trek> dieter__ desktop effects won't work on Intel graphics cards, trust me I've had a few intergrated Intel cards :P
<Phurl> DasEi, we are doing a bug report now
<DasEi> ...
<Dice-Man> hello here
<DasEi> dieter__: open ?
<Dice-Man> what is going on ?
<jooiiee> dabaR, i get a semi graphical menu but i want to get rid of it.. not make it work again.. sorry, my bad
<dieter__> I have terminal opened
<saldsajkhqer> The desktop effects do work on Intel graphics cards.
<DasEi> dieter__: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> dieter__: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dieter__> What's this?
<Pici> Phurl: fyi: the -d switch is for upgrading to the next devel release of Ubuntu, and should never be used for normal upgrade.
<blakkheim> Trek: compiz works on intel graphics just fine
<^rumput_kering^> I add a vpn profile in NetworkManager. but after that, the profile is clickable from NetworkManager tray >> VPN Connection
<Maletor> For my FTPS server only maletor can log in (a user I created when I installed Ubuntu) how do I also make it so ftp (a recently created user) can log in ?
<semitones> dieter__, it's a debugging/helping tool
<dabaR> jooiiee: are you still gonna pastebin that?
<Trek> blakkheim, then i must have bad cards :P
<DasEi> !paste |  dieter__
<ubottu> dieter__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dieter__> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc
<semitones> dieter__, close synaptic first
<DasEi> dieter__: close synaptic before
<dieter__> Ohh ok
<DasEi> dieter__: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<semitones> you will probably have to apply changes
<jooiiee> dabaR, il give you what i get...
<dieter__> it's working
<dieter__> People thanks
<^rumput_kering^> I was configure the CA certificate, gateway, username & password. how can I fix it?
<dieter__> From the deep of my heart thanks so much
<DasEi> dieter__: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DasEi> dieter__: give the url from terminal here then
<dieter__> I run this in terminal?
<DasEi> dieter__: yes
<[nb]sharperguy2> Ok, so I have a slightly tricky situation here. I have a laptop running ubuntu karmic, with a VM on it running windows XP, and I would like to be able to play games with a real computer running XP, connected to the laptop via ethernet and the "shared to other computers" option in nm-applet
<dieter__> http://pastebin.com/f38f7ef89
<jooiiee> dabaR, it goves me root question when i try to install/repair
<dabaR> what is root question?
<dabaR> Asking you for a password?
<dabaR> Or are you root?
<dieter__> The log is ok?
<DasEi> dieter__: you weren't using the ati , any way let's proceed
<sharperguy> Sorry. I meant to continue and say that I can't seem to get the two computers to ping eachother. The desktop shows and IP of 10.x.x.x whereas the laptop shows 192.x.x.x. The VM i'm not sure what setting i should put the networking on
<dieter__> I see.. ok what next?
<Maletor> For my FTPS server only member:maletor can log in (a user I created when I installed Ubuntu) how do I also make it so ftp (a recently created user) can log in? I'm pretty sure this has to do with certificates...
<Phurl> DasEi, here are all the system details https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/522768
<DasEi> dieter__: sudo apt-get update $$ sudo apt-get uprade
<dieter__> This is my only dream now..to enable the effects :0
<DasEi> Phurl: see above
<Tresmius> I just logged into my newly installed Kubuntu but there's no GUI, just a terminal and a desktop background?
<Phurl> ok
<methras> If some ubuntu guru have some time free to chat please send me a PM (I get lost in the general chat...) ;0)
<dieter__> It's says the command is invalid...
<DasEi> dieter__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get uprade         ^typo
<dabaR> jooiiee: sudo aptitude -f install is the command you should run.
<om26er> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Phurl> DasEi, you mean 10 mins
<dieter__> update:command not found
<MrStamp> hi
<DasEi> Phurl: k
<Tresmius> I just logged into my newly installed Kubuntu but there's no GUI, just a terminal and a desktop background?
<dieter__> What's wrong?
<Maletor> DasEi: For my FTPS server only member:maletor can log in (a user I created when I installed Ubuntu) how do I also make it so ftp (a recently created user) can log in? I'm 99% sure this has to do with certificates...
<DasEi> dieter__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get uprade
<dieter__> working now..
<DasEi> Maletor: I'm busy
<jooiiee> dabaR, i get sevral options.. dont know what to do..
<tcleval> I am using Hardy, after the last upgrade of the flash plugin(non-free) I cant hear the sound of flash videos, but I can play music on Rhythmbox without problem.. how can I fix flash/firefox?
<dieter__> it says operation invalid..
<MrStamp> update manager is recommending a bunch of new packages that don't seem related to anything I already have installed, stuff like postfix, rpm, alien, g++
<dabaR> jooiiee: you should post the output, so I can suggest what to do.
<dieter__> operation invalid uprade..
<cbx> I'm running out of space on my root partition :| use gparted to expand it?
<dieter__> What's wrong?
<MrStamp> are these new standard additions to the distro?
<dabaR> jooiiee: Just select the text in the terminal, right click, copy, and then make a pastebin
<jooiiee> il get a pic..
<h4f> MrStamp:  you think its not related but it is
<guntbert> dieter__: typo - its upgrade
<Tresmius> anyone? How do I get the KDE desktop to appear in kubuntu?
<Eremite> lesm with Sleep/Hibernate?  After Karmic was installed, the computer will never wake from sleep or hibernation.  I have to hard restart every time because I only get a blnak black screen when I try to resume.  This is making Karmic unusable.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<dieter__> Ok, appeared a bunch of things
<dieter__> at the end it says..
<dieter__> 0 new packets, 0 new installed...0 deleted and 0 reupdated
<Eremite> Sorry, part got cut off.  Does anyone else have problesm with Sleep/Hibernate?  After Karmic was installed, the computer will never wake from sleep or hibernation.  I have to hard restart every time because I only get a blnak black screen when I try to resume.  This is making Karmic unusable.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<MrStamp> h4f: I said "doesn't seem to be related"
<dieter__> Sorry it's in romanian so translation may be a bit...funny
<methras> Alright... hehe... So this is the deal. I am just starting with ubuntu (linux in general) so I am rather new to all of this. Yesterday I had sound and everything worked just fine. Now I just realized I don't have sound anymore. Any clues where to start looking for errors? (Except behind the keyboard ofc)
<dieter__> Now what?
<DasEi> Phurl: it's still confusing to me , that was a distupgrade 8.04 > 9.04 ?
<MrStamp> what is the relation
<MrStamp> ?
<jooiiee> dabaR, this is what i get... http://imagebin.org/85050
<Eremite> methras, have you tried turning up the volume?  it starts muted,
<DasEi> dieter__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dabaR> Tresmius: upi just installed kubuntu, you get to the login screen when you boot, but when you log in, you get the desktop background, and a terminal?
<methras> Eremite: I am not THAT new to computers. Volume is on 100%
<Eremite> methras, open a terminal and type "alsamixer" and then make sure everything is turned up.
<dabaR> jooiiee: exit out of that, then run...
<dabaR> sudo aptitude -f install
<h4f> MrStamp: :) if you didn't add yourself  extra repos which might mess something than everything update manager says should be ok
<dieter__> Ok and now?
<DasEi> dieter__: done ?
<dabaR> jooiiee: that gives different output than what you are showing
<dieter__> YEs
<dieter__> asked for password and then nothing
<dieter__> It's ok?
<Chris_DeSanto> Hello all I am looking for some help. I am trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 over a wins7 RC install. The disk is checked and okay, but when I get to step 4 of the install the prepare partitions window does not populate with my single HD. (SATA 80gb) any ideas what I can do ? Thanks
<jooiiee> not in mine... checked sevral times.. -f after it.
<dieter__> Asked for sudo password and then nothing:)
<MrStamp> h4f: no, I haven't added any new repos, I just wondered if these were new standard additions to the distro
<DasEi> dieter__: next cmd will log you off, so close any open files or apps might be there, will have to login again
<jooiiee> dabaR, check slightly above
<methras> Eremite: everything is on 100%
<dieter__> OK
<dieter__> SO i can enable effects now?
<dynamic> what hard drive diagnostic program dou guys like best?
<zilkomaa> this 64bit is buggy back to 32bit
<dieter__> It's not logging off me...
<Phurl> DasEi, not i am sorry it is Ubuntu 9.04
<dieter__> How long will it take?
<Phurl> not 8.4
<dieter__> Or should I logg of..
<MrStamp> thought it was a little weird that a bunch of new packages would suddenly become part of the distro while I am still on the same version (9.10)
<DasEi> dieter__: sudo gdm restart                                            , I can't tell for sure, many onboards don't support desktop effects
<h4f> MrStamp: yes there are many build in tools like  alien,g++ , ls etc. which might need to be updated to new feature or security fixes
<dabaR> jooiiee: No, must be different, I am almost positive... "sudo aptitude -f install"
<dieter__> ** (gdm-binary:6511): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<Eremite> methras, open your sound preferences by right clicking on the volume applet and then make sure that yoru sound card is selected for output and input
<dieter__> ** (gdm-binary:6511): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<DasEi> Phurl: which version was upgraded to which ?
<DasEi> dieter__: log out and back in then
<dieter__> OK, I ll be back!
<MrStamp> the thing is they aren't currently installed, so they aren't updates to what I already have, they are new packages
<jooiiee> dabaR, that was different, will transelate
<dynamic> what hard drive diagnostic program dou guys like best?
<nmvictor> do i have to logout and log back in before seeing the changes in my ~/.bashrc?
<dabaR> jooiiee: you can just post it, I don't necessarily need to know all the details.
<Phurl> DasEi, see the bug report :https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/522768 he just ran update-manager -d and the system died
<DasEi> dynamic: physical ? smartmontools
<jooiiee> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntu.com/377790/
<dabaR> jooiiee: the main thing is the list of packages it will remove/install, and the score.
<dynamic> bootable
<methras> Eremite: it is, but I am really not sure ubuntu is recognizing my hardware properly
<jooiiee> dabaR, Y?
<dabaR> jooiiee: ah. sure, it will probably give you an eror.
<dabaR> jooiiee: but, you have to try
<rob_p> nmvictor: no, just start a new shell
<jooiiee> dabaR, i just wanted to dobble check
<methras> Eremite: it's only listed as "Internal audio" and that sounds like a generic driver
<Eremite> methras, if it worked yesterday and you havent done an update then I assume the problem is not hardware.  If it worked once it should work again, right?
<DasEi> Phurl: I don't get the desired in fo from that report
<tcleval> is pulseaudio + flash nonfree on ubuntu hardy BROKEN?
<cbx> Is there a GUI for grub2?
<DasEi> info, Phurl*
<DasEi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Eremite> Sorry, part got cut off.  Does anyone else have problesm with Sleep/Hibernate?  After Karmic was installed, the computer will never wake from sleep or hibernation.  I have to hard restart every time because I only get a blnak black screen when I try to resume.  This is making Karmic unusable.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<Phurl> DasEi, what info do you need?
<nmvictor> rob_p: thanks
<rob_p> nmvictor: welcome
<methras> Eremite: true enough, but I have updated and installed and tried new things and so on... So I might have effed it up by installing something I shouldnt *innocent*
<jooiiee> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntu.com/377791/
<cbx> DasEi, no info on grub2 gui editing there
<DasEi> Phurl: upgrade from hardy (8.04) to ibex (8.10) ? so how jaunty (9.04) ??
<dabaR> jooiiee: sudo dpkg -P --force-all avast4server
<Phurl> DasEi, he has jaunty and wants to go to karmic
<Phurl> not hardy, that was my mistake DasEi
<deward90> Escriba el texto aquí....hi
<cbx> DasEi, found StartupManager tho. Gonna try it
<deward90> alguien puede ayudarme co n  mi ubuntu
<Maletor> vsftpd is not good
<ubyserver> no habla ingle
<deward90> no
<jooiiee> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntu.com/377795/
<ubyserver> mal :(
<DasEi> Phurl: so a i386 from jaunty to karmic, current state of the machine ? bootable ? current version info ??
<Tresmius> Does anyone know what "bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)" means? Eternal Lands crashes with that error message whenever I try to connect to a server/ start the game.
<alexxio_> i found this brainstorm idea.. perhaps someone knows if it is present now in ubuntu? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/2923/
<Phurl> DasEi, we reinstalled from the 9.4 all ok online i am sshed in
<deward90> alguien puede ayudarme con ubuntu
<ubyserver> no hablo mucho espanol pero entiendo mucho
<llutz> !es
<ubyserver> que la problema
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubyserver> Rofl
<DasEi> Phurl: if you re-installed, why not karmic ?
<carbm1> Anybody know how to fix the MBR on a flash drive that had Ubuntu installed from the USB installer?
<kubanc> is there any possibility to install octoshape support for flash in ubunut?
<ubyserver> Sigue #ubuntu-es
<dabaR> jooiiee: do you have a /etc/init.d/avastd?
<ubyserver> llutz: Thank you :)
<Alinn> Hi
<Phurl> DasEi,  he has a karmic cd, but cannot get on the internet with it
<Trek> Phurl, what networking cards does he have in his computer?
<Gadget3000> Tresimus: "bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused"  means you have disabled bluetooth but alsa doesn't know that...
<Seppoz> hio
<Seppoz> Checking for 'makeinfo'... no
<DasEi> Phurl: sure cd is in order ? tired to manually configure network ? nic-drivers present ?
<Seppoz> how do i install it?
<dieter__> Thanks, working now.
<DasEi> Phurl: sure cd is in order ? tried * to manually configure network ? nic-drivers present ?
<DasEi> !yay | dieter
<ubottu> dieter: Glad you made it! :-)
<Gadget3000> Tresimus: do "sudo apt-get purge bluez-alsa" to get rid of it, or if you dont need bluetooth at all you can do "sudo apt-get purge bluez-alsa bluez-utils bluez-gnome"
<Phurl> Trek, let me see. DasEi can I check the cd without booting?
<Phurl>  DasEi would running the karmic in a vm or chroot help?
<jooiiee> dabaR, yep.. paste it?
<flodine> hello can someone help me with my acpi problems 9.10 wont run it keeps locking up on me.
<DasEi> Phurl: no, you can check the iso and the cd itself has an option > check media , but will have to boot it then
<dabaR> jooiiee: no, what about "ps aux|grep avast"? Please post output.
<Phurl> ok.
<Shazam> Having trouble getting a Logitech Quickcam Express running. I believe qc-usb says it should be supported. usb id 046d:0840. Anyone knowledgeable care to help with a webcam walkthrough?
<jooiiee> dabaR, did not understand, in terminal?
<Gadget3000> Tresmius sorry. Spelt you name wrong. See my previous two messages
<mike> Hey guys.
<mike> Just a short question
<dabaR> jooiiee: yes, run that one now
<DasEi> Phurl: you say the 9.04 is working, if that is the case, bring it up to date, make sure it works (drivers), then a upgrade should be no problem, so fresh install is always safer bet
<_raven_> i need an installation-server for automatically installation of several machines
<flodine> help acpi problems
<waltm> I've just failed at an upgrade from 8.10 and can only get into terminal after 20 minutes of boot errors.  apt-get upgrade exits from too many errors.  is there another way to recover or at least save my home directory for a fresh install?
<kyrix> im running karmic and my grub doesnt seem to be seeing the newer kernels
<jooiiee> dabaR, no output..
<DasEi> _raven_: have a look at kickseed
<Phurl> Trek, DasEi  network information attached to bugreport
<Animagladius> Anybody got an idea where to find the XChat directory? I totally forgot so much :(
<Alinn> Why nautilus get password in mount partitions but dolphin not?
<zleap> try .xchat2
<Trek> Phurl: link to bugreport?
<_raven_> DasEi, tnx
<Animagladius> Ah, right, lol. Thanks!
<vinse> ok so i installed 9.10 on a laptop, but when i start firefox the whole desktop freezes.  so i installed chromium, but starting that also freezes teh desktop!  any guess before i go back to 9.04 (which worked) ?
<zleap> np
<flodine> yes its your acpi
<freddy_> list
<DasEi> _raven_: do all machines have same specs ?
<Phurl> Trek,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/522768 he just ran update-manager -d and the system died
<freddy_> exit
<vinse> flodine: that's for me?
<flodine> yeah
<flodine> mine does the same thing
<so0ky> how do i restart background job 1?  bg 1 does NOT work.
<vinse> flodine: is it fixable?
<tato_42> what can i use to make new splashscreens on ubuntu 9.10 gnome?
<flodine> i need help too im on windows right now helpppppppp
<Alinn> Any Idea?
<Trek> Phurl: ah, you got one of THOSE cards...
<vinse> flodine: what's an acpi :x
<methras> waltm, run a live CD and copy the saves you wish to save to an external drive, another hdd or something. Thats the best solution I can thik of
<DasEi> tato_42: become an experienced hacker, currently can't be changed
<UberTaco> so0ky: if you want to -restart- background job 1, you need to foreground it
<UberTaco> so
<UberTaco> fg 1
<Phurl> Trek, you mean an shit one?
<guntbert> so0ky: a background job *is* runnning - you want fg
<leopino> \server explosionirc.net
<Trek> Phurl: no, just a card that isn't that nice a card... you've got a card that I rarely see around the computers I work on.
<flodine> can someone please help me with my system locking up on 9.10
<waltm> methras, thanks.  just burned a copy of 9.10 so I'll try that.  save em on a flash drive I guess.
<Phurl> ahh Trek, so upgrade-manager -d is wrong to use?
<jrtayloriv> I'm having a problem with my power management -- my screen brightness keeps flickering between high-low, every few minutes -- here is my powersave log -- http://pastebin.ca/1798774 ... any ideas on how to diagnose/fix this?
<jrtayloriv> I'm on AC power right now, btw.
<methras> waltm, Yeah, thats atleast a safe bet that will save you some time ;0)
<dabaR> jooiiee: I don't expect "sudo apt-get remove avast4server" works, eh?
<_raven_> DasEi no
<jooiiee> dabaR, cant find archive...
<vinse> researching my freezing desktop problem i found this: Once the system is installed, a kernel from the updates will fix the problem.  what does "a kernel from the updates" mean?
<jooiiee> dabaR, i dont want to reinstall!!!!!!!! *deats the shit out of keyborad*
<dabaR> jooiiee: OK, please post the output of sudo aptitude -f install again.
<Shazam> jooiiee: !language
<llutz> "Multiple exclamation (/question) marks are a sure sign of a diseased mind." [Terry Pratchett]
<semitones> jooiiee, please don't swear in here
<Pici> Phurl: I told you earlier that '-d' is for installing the development version of Ubuntu, i.e Lucid, which is not yet released.
<dabaR> jooiiee: Heh, if you give it enough time, I am pretty sure you won't have to
 * dabaR loves the empathy...
<flodine> vinse will that help with the acpi
<jooiiee> dabaR, with !language after?
<dabaR> "sudo aptitude -f install"
<vinse> flodine: nfi! i'm throwing darts blindfolded
<Trek> Phurl: have you tried a normal upgrade without the -d?
<dabaR> jooiiee: I did not post any of that.
<feco> jonapot
<nqe> hi, on 8.04 I trying to use ubuntu-vm-builder (qemu /hardy on i386). on start the image stalls on "Booting from HD" any pointers?
<vinse> flodine: it seems to be a rather huge problem for no one to have any info on
<vinse> flodine: i mean, i have a feeling a lot of people use firefox :x
<jooiiee> oh.. just saw red ant houhgt it was u..
<Phurl> Pici, ahh. I did not know. Trek i will try it now.
<Phurl> thanks
<Alinn> Why nautilus get password in mount partitions but dolphin not?
<Phurl> so that is the way to go? I will do this upgrade , not leave it to the user this time
<dieter__> Hey I have another problem...
<dieter__> Just downloaded google earth..
<dieter__> sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin doesn't work.
<dieter__> WHy?
<kubanc> has anybody have any expirience with octoshape and firefox in ubuntu?
<Pianoman13> activating wireless function in Ubuntu 9.10 is my challenge today
<jooiiee> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntu.com/377808/
<Gadget3000> dieter__: Any error messages?
<methras> Does anyone else have any sugestion what to do with my sound problem? It worked fine before, now it doesnt and I have no clue if it's something I installed or what the problem might be..
<dieter__> sh: Can't open GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Pianoman13> i have a linksys wireless G router that is already functional in vista but i need it in Ubuntu
<Gadget3000> dieter__: Used sudo??
<dabaR> jooiiee: OK, and if you run it again, you get the same thing?
<dieter__> I just started the terminal
<dieter__> cd ~/Desktop
<dieter__> sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<jooiiee> dabaR, looks the same to me..
<dieter__> ANd I get this error
<dabaR> jooiiee: do you have the avast4server package still kicking around?
<Gadget3000> Try: sudo sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Pianoman13> as soon as i remove my laptop from the docking station i lose the connection even though my wireless in showing ON
<boss_mc> dieter__: It's working for me, check that the permissions on the GoogleEarthLinux.bin file are generous enough
<M4dN3sS> hi... anyone italian who can help me pls?
<dieter__> chmod +x
<Pici> !it | M4dN3sS
<ubottu> M4dN3sS: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jooiiee> dabaR, i have 2 .deb, one tar.gz and one .rpm
<dieter__> ?
<Pianoman13> activating wireless function in Ubuntu 9.10 is my challenge today and i would appreciate some help
<dieter__> If I try chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Pici> dieter__: replash 'sh' in your command with 'bash'
<dieter__> OK
<dabaR> jooiiee: OK, and have you given up on this package, or are you still hoping to use it?
<Pianoman13> i am a new ubuntu 9.10 user
<dabaR> jooiiee: I am reading this
<dieter__> bash doesn't work aswell
<carbm2> Pianoman13, is this a laptop?
<boss_mc> dieter__: do 'ls -l' and check that the permissions are -rw-r--r--
<dabaR> jooiiee: I am reading this page: http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=44154.0 particularly the last post seems like what you could try.
<Pianoman13> carbm2, yes an hp compaq 8710p
<Pianoman13> as soon as i remove my laptop from the docking station i lose the connection even though my wireless in showing ON
<jooiiee> dabaR, sa one or 2 cammands?
<dabaR> jooiiee: so you first remove the /var/lib/dpkg/info/avast4server.prerm file "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/avast4server.prerm", then "sudo dpkg -P --force-all avast4server"
<Pianoman13> carbm2, i have a linksys wireless G router that is already functional in vista but i need it in Ubuntu
<dieter__> It has all the permisions but still nothing
<jefelex> pianoman - are you selecting eth1 instead of eth0 after you have undocked?
<carbm2> Pianoman13, So when your connected to the docking station your still using your wireless?  Your certain your docking station doesn't have a NIC in it?
<dieter__> What can I do?
<rob_p> dieter__: chmod 755 <file> and then just execute it
<Pianoman13> carbm2, the wireless works when i use vista
<dieter__> How can I do chmod 775 file in terminal?
<Pianoman13> carbm2, i think it is not configured in Ubuntu
<carbm2> Pianoman13, "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<Pianoman13> carbm2, all the fields are empty in the connections windows
<dabaR> dieter__: "chmod 775 filename" is a command
<nqe> anyone experience with ubuntu-vm-builder?
<dabaR> dieter__: do you know how to open a terminal?
<dieter__> Yes
<dabaR> dieter__: so just open it, and run that.
<rob_p> dieter__: change to the directory containing the bin file.  Do, "chmod 755 <filename>" and press enter.  Do, "./<filename" and press enter.
<jrtayloriv> I'm having a problem with my power management -- my screen brightness keeps flickering between high-low, every few minutes -- here is my powersave log -- http://pastebin.ca/1798774 ... any ideas on how to diagnose/fix this? I'm on AC power right now, so I don't see why it should be randomly switching back and forth...
<dieter__> I'm in desktop now...~/Desktop
<jooiiee> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntu.com/377815/
<dabaR> dieter__: filename you have to replace with the name of the file
<dieter__> But I have a director Downloads..
<carbm2> Pianoman13, I looked up your model and it has a Broadcom wireless. Broadcom cannot be included in Ubuntu due to copyright.  Your going to need to plug the laptop in for an internet connection then drop to terminal and run that command.
<alejandro> JIsaioawss
<dieter__> I know
<alejandro> d
<alejandro> ss
<alejandro> s
<alejandro> s
<alejandro> s
<FloodBot2> alejandro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dieter__> I'm in desktop right now but How do I get in downloads?
<konr> I've upgraded my system using aptitude safe-upgrade, and firefox now doesn't start. I type `firefox` on the shell and it hangs there
<konr> what could be wrong
<konr> ?
<dabaR> jooiiee: Hm...and does sudo aptitude -f install still do the same thing?
<carbm2> konr, you've restarted after upgrading right?
<Pianoman13> carbm2, i have now run the sudo code
<konr> carbm2: yes
<dabaR> !path | dieter__
<carbm2> konr, at terminal does "ps aux | grep firefox" return anything?
<Pianoman13> carbm2, many many files were extracted
<rob_p> dieter__: Do, "cd ~/Downloads" and press enter.
<dieter__> I'm in downloads file now..
<carbm2> Pianoman13, no idea.... it should ask you about downloading the firmware and it should do its thing. Then restart!
<konr> carbm2: nope, just the "grep"
<dabaR> dieter__: The following could be useful to you:
<dieter__> chmod 775 GoogleEarthLinux.bin?
<dabaR> !cli | dieter__
<ubottu> dieter__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<dieter__> And then...
<rob_p> dieter__: Is the bin file there (do, "ls" to see)?
<Pianoman13> carbm2, ok will be restarting, thanks
<jooiiee> dabaR, I LOVE U; U FIXED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dieter__> YEs it is...
<konr> carbm2: I've even deleted .mozilla
<dieter__>  GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<dieter__> It is here.
<rob_p> dieter__: chmod 755 ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<dabaR> jooiiee: He-he, great. Don't ask me to tell you exactly how.
<dieter__> And how do I run it now?
<carbm2> konr, that would have been one of my guesses... but I'm not sure how to recreate it.  try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure firefox"
<rob_p> dieter__: Then simply do, "./GoogleEarthLinux.bin" and press enter.
<methras> Does anyone have any sugestion where to begin to look for errors on my soundcard? It worked perfectly fine and now it's not working at all... I might have installed some packages or something that made the error but yeah... Can someone give me a little assistance? :)
<jooiiee> dabaR, i donk now either but after the last command it worked and the evil red/white sign in the upper corner went away!!!!! <3
<Dice-Man> i'm installing the new ubuntu
<dabaR> Yes, that's great. Have a good day.
<jooiiee> dabaR, will you marrie me? haha
<dieter__> Working, thanks!
<dieter__> ;)
<Dice-Man> but where are the installation log file ?
<jooiiee> dabaR, u to... bye!
<nmvictor> Which package provides Adptive Multi Rate (AMR) decoder in ubuntu?
<rob_p> dieter__: Of course!  :-)
<magn3ts> How would I add a string to the beginning of all the CPP files in a folder?
<vinse> magn3ts: with sed
<vinse> or awk, or bash
<methras> Does anyone have any sugestion where to begin to look for errors on my soundcard? It worked perfectly fine and now it's not working at all... I might have installed some packages or something that made the error but yeah... Can someone give me a little assistance? :)
<vinse> magn3ts: in other words, wrong channel ;0
<Shazam> magn3ts: welcome to the wonderful world of perl one-liners
<magn3ts> heh, I'd rather suffer sed than perl I think :P
<anothernick> wrong channel, but what's the LAME irc channel?
<magn3ts> vinse, good point. not sure why I default to #ubuntu for these types of things
<vinse> methras: people saw your question, no answer means no one can help you, not that no one saw it
<vinse> believe me, i've learned that :/
<methras> vinse, haha.. Okay. I was kinda hoping it got lost in all the text
<fosco__> !sound | methras
<ubottu> methras: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<methras> thanks fosco__ I'll try that
<babalu> how can i install farsight (which package) so i can make audio calls with amsn?
<Pianoman13> carbm2, the wireless did not work when i tried internet
<erUSUL> magn3ts: « for f in *.cpp; do echo "string" | cat - "$f" > "$f".new; done » then rename the new files ;P
<vinse> ok well, back to 9.04 i guess.  seems reasonable though, can't expect a new release to get minor details like HAVING BROWSERS WORK correct
<vinse> especially when it's only 6 months old
<vinse> (bitter? yes, thanks)
<bastid_raZor> !find farsight | babalu this may help.
<ubottu> babalu: Found: libgstfarsight0.10-0, libgstfarsight0.10-dbg, libgstfarsight0.10-dev, libgstfarsight0.10-doc, libtelepathy-farsight-dev (and 6 others)
<dro> whats the best way to email myself daily system logs? forward root's emails to my address or setup a cron job?
<erUSUL> magn3ts: « for f in *.cpp; do echo "string" | cat - "$f" > "$f".tmp && mv "$f".tmp "$f"; done » even
<babalu> bastid_raZor: all of them? :D
<bastid_raZor> babalu: my best guess would be the first and possibly the -dev's .. no idea which will actually help or if it will work.
<SKULL> hi every one
<dieter__> Can someone point me how to install vuze?
<magn3ts> erUSUL, beautiful, let me give it a shot
<anothernick> can I in some way avoid lame: excess arg my-input ?
<semitones> dieter__, did you check ubuntu software center?
<SKULL> i'm looking for Linux server work as windows server
<hwilde> hi everybody, strange question,  there is a company out there specializing in ubuntu preinstalled desktops with multiple monitors, and i can't remember their name.  and if I search for ubuntu desktop or multi monitors its just a thousand forum pages
<bastid_raZor> !info vuze | dieter__
<ubottu> dieter__: vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.0.8-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 80 kB
<dieter__> OK I will try..
<blakkheim> dieter__: sudo aptitude install vuze
<magn3ts> erUSUL, thanks that worked. now I'm finding even more bugs. this dev was awful :[
<dieter__> OK
<dieter__> I reinstalled it...vuze
<dieter__> But it keeps showing me to update
<dieter__> Oh no! You are using a version of Vuze that is no longer supported.
<Guest86144> bonjour
<trialista> come si scarica da qui ragazzi ????
<Trek> dieter__ the repos are never contstantly updated...
<Pici> !it | trialista
<ubottu> trialista: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dieter__> 4.2.0.8
<Pici> !fr | Guest86144
<ubottu> Guest86144: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<dieter__> ISn't this...the final?
<trialista> scusate :)
<Genscher> hey :) i am creating an ubuntu package and wondering where to install non-shared application data where I need read + write access
<Pianoman13> carbm2, i tried to ping using the system, admin, network window but got no response
<Pici> Genscher: Best to ask packaging questions in #ubuntu-motu
<Genscher> Pici, thanks, will do
<dieter__> Ohh so I need to get it from Vuze.com?
<Trek> dieter__ if they have a .deb installer then try using it
<semitones> dieter__, you'd probably to best to stick with easy to install options
<dieter__> it's a bz2..
<dieter__> FIle
<Sa[i]nT> vuze on ubuntu isn't the cool awesome version it is on windows. Be warned.
<dieter__> How do you install a bz2?
<Sa[i]nT> Just get transmission and save space.
<semitones> dieter__, I agree with Sa[i]nT , try transmission
<Pianoman13> carbm2, the ip address shown in peripheral seems wrong to me
<semitones> and if you still want Vuze, get it then
<dieter__> I know but how can I install this bz2?
<Sa[i]nT> It's probably the source.
<semitones> dieter__, there should be a readme inside it. bz2 is a compressed file, similar to .zip or .rar
<nmvictor> dieter__: use apt or just search in packages.ubuntu.com for the .deb
<dieter__> nmvictor in the packages it's not the final version
<pADDING> Un Grosso Saluto a Tutto Il Canale < #ubuntu >
<semitones> dieter__, in Ubuntu, it's often best to not install the latest version of software
<pADDING> hello there
<dieter__> So I need to download it from..vuze.com
<semitones> dieter__, the ones in the software repositories are tested to be stable, whereas the ones from vuze.com may not work
<semitones> or may be difficult to install
<Sa[i]nT> Isn't vuze in the repo's?
<semitones> Sa[i]nT, he wants the latest version
 * pADDING asks for help in web, servers domains...pls query
<dieter__> OK thanks..
<Trek> !ot | pADDING
<ubottu> pADDING: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sa[i]nT> semitones, I'm sure it won't make any difference to him.
<semitones> Sa[i]nT, who knows :P
<nmvictor> dieter__: so you mean the source, some .tar.gz filw, maybe just extract it and compile with ./configure, follwed ny make all then make install
<ZykoticK9> semitones, +2 for you --- +1 for bz2 = compressed file, and +1 for "latest isn't always greatest"
<semitones> ZykoticK9, hooray!
<semitones> I think on windows, latest is always greatest
<semitones> but that's not the case here
<macman_> hey all .. im on linux trying to get an mpg back to a dvd to be playable in a dvd player .. i know the long way of doing it but is there a tool/app i can use to speed up the proccess ?
<Pianoman13> jefelex, you asked me a question earlier concerning my wireless
<Trek> BLASPHEMER, semitones, for mentioning WINDOZE!
<ZykoticK9> macman_, check out devede
<semitones> Ah Trek, such a devotee :P
<Sa[i]nT> Windows, for the win.
<Sa[i]nT> Yeah, I went there.
<Sa[i]nT> Just kidding.
<macman_> ZykoticK9: i forgot besides devdee
<blakkheim> !ot | Sa[i]nT Trek
<ubottu> Sa[i]nT Trek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pianoman13> jefelex, jefelex> pianoman - are you selecting eth1 instead of eth0 after you have undocked? Sorry i do not understand the question and just saw it now as i am re-reading instructions
<nmvictor> semitones: :), did you say windows? Hmmh, reminds me of my old days...I wonder what has become of it
<NoOutlet> Is there an easy built-in way for Ubuntu to tell me what model my motherboard is?
<blakkheim> NoOutlet: lshw
<semitones> hahaha
<NoOutlet> Thanks.
<phocus> in UNR, when you drag a url from firefox, to the botton on the top left, it makes a link in your favorites, but where can you edit the name of that link so ti is not some really long url?
<semitones> phocus, did you try right clicking -- properties?
<Trek> phocus, right click the link, go to properties
<phocus> yes
<Pianoman13> do i need to setup a network before my wireless is activated?
<phocus> ther eis no right lick and properties
<phocus> there is right click -> open || ->remove
<phocus> ! properties
<magn3ts> What would I put in my .bash_profile to alias rm to move to trash instead of deleting
<towmat> hi all - I've had linux on my server for the last 10 years, love it - considering going for (k)ubuntu for my laptop, but I remember something a few years ago that linux had power management issues... what's everyone's opinion on ubuntu for laptops today?
<towmat> btw - i'm on a dell 1735
<iceroot> towmat: not perfect, depeding on the laptop
<Phurl> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html is this still needed for ubuntu?
<towmat> iceroot: what are the issues i can look forward to? ;)
<Pianoman13> carbm2, the wireless did not work when i tried internet
<Trek> towmat: no issues with powermanagement on my laptops now
<iceroot> towmat: today there are still problems with suspend to * and some other things
<apeepa> how do i kill a running php  script from batch/
<towmat> ok - so linux isn't necessarily a battery killer?
<danb1> How can i increase the maximum resolution of a monitor under 9.10
<iceroot> towmat: no, that is not the problem
<phocus> towmat: i have a dell insperon 6000 and an acer aspire one, both are fine... and if you use powertop you can see exactly what is going on with your power
<SKULL> hi
<Trek> !hi | SKULL
<ubottu> SKULL: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SKULL> i want Linux server like windows server
<towmat> phocus: cool... so now i just need to hope i can get my wifi drivers running then ;)
<turbowei> Anyone uses Docky here?
<Trek> SKULL: you won't get a Linux server that works like Windows server.  Ever
<iceroot> SKULL: why?
<SKULL> yes
<ZykoticK9> !anyone > turbowei
<ubottu> turbowei, please see my private message
<pasjr> dose any one know how to slow down the cycle on F-Spot Screen Saver?
<phocus> towmat: waht laptop you have?
<iceroot> SKULL: windows-server = bad, so why you want linux to be bad?
<towmat> phocus: dell studio 1735
<SKULL> i know windows bad
<phocus> towmat: sorry, never used that one
<SKULL> so i want linux
<institutionalize> hi why i cant watch wmv files in any player in ubuntu?
<towmat> phocus: there are proprietary drivers out there, but wubi didn't like them - hoping a total "real" install will work better
<iceroot> SKULL: and your ubuntu-related question is?
<Trek> SKULL, as I said, you will never find a linux server that will operate like a Windows server.
<SKULL> i don't want use windows any more
<iceroot> institutionalize: install the codec
<SKULL> windows server
<Pianoman13> can someone help me get my wireless going for an hp laptop 8710p with a linksys wireless-G router?
<Myrtti> SKULL: what do you want thee server to do?
<iceroot> !codec | institutionalize
<ubottu> institutionalize: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<institutionalize>  hi why i cant watch wmv files in any player in ubuntu
<SKULL> i want change it with Linux server
<ZykoticK9> institutionalize, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?  if that still fails check out ?non-free-or-something from Medibuntu repo - package was called w32codecs and w64codecs previously
<Trek> !codec > institutionalize
<ubottu> institutionalize, please see my private message
<iceroot> SKULL: can you post a detailed question?
<SKULL> i want AD and DHCP and DNS server (DC)
<towmat> next question: I've been using samba to share files with my windoze laptop - now that the laptop is going ubuntu, maybe samba isn't the way to go anymore? if not, then what/how?
<institutionalize> yes i installed restricted
<iceroot> SKULL: AD is not working with linux/samba (version 3)
<SKULL> i want Domain controller and active director
<Matson> I want to share one specific directory from one Ubuntu server, and mount it on another server.  I want the share only accessible and available to that one other server - and not accessible or seen anywhere else.  Where should I look/read up on shared drives to make that work?
<Pianoman13> do i need to install the ndiswrapper first?
<iceroot> SKULL: that you can do with samba but no AD
<SKULL> and i want make windows XP joint to that Linux Domain
<ZykoticK9> towmat, SAMBA "might" still be the easiest, NFS is the linux/unix equivalent (but not a point-n-click friendly)
<iceroot> SKULL: but there is a ad-connector, so you can use ldap on linuxsite and ad for the windows-clients
<iceroot> !samba | SKULL
<ubottu> SKULL: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<danb1> Can anyone help me i need to increase the maximum resolution of an undetected monitor?
<towmat> ZykoticK9: ok sounds good thx
<ZykoticK9> Matson, NFS should be able to be setup like you want
<towmat> wish me luck everyone ;)
<towmat> oh wait - how big should my root partition be?
<jay_> i dual booted ubuntu 9.10 and ubuntu 7.10 and i cant arrow down to 7.10?
<phocus> does unr use gdm?
<SKULL> thank you guys i will check that  ;)
<Dunkirk> Anyone know why synaptic would want to upgrade pinned packages when apt-get doesn't?
<SKULL> so much
<allowoverride> question - what is the cmd or best way to tell which host audio driver i am using? my selections are for this program im using are - pulseAudio, alsa, oss, or null. thanks for any info :)
<allowoverride> currently
<Dunkirk> allowoverride, Just keep choosing till one works? ;-)
<danb1> Can anyone help me i need to increase the maximum resolution of an undetected monitor? mine is stuck at 800x600 :(
<Pianoman13> can someone help me get my wireless going for an hp laptop 8710p with a linksys wireless-G router WRT54GP2?
<erUSUL> allowoverride: pulseaudio is default in ubuntu
<iceroot> SKULL: maybe you can handle some german on the webpage (distribution is english) that is exactly what you want, a primary domain controller with ad-connector http://www.univention.de/pers_edition_dl.html
<towmat> what's the best way to partition a fresh install?
<CountDown> Is there a channel for the netbook remix?
<towmat> swap = ram size, root = 20gig, home = all the rest?
<phocus> CountDown:  ditto that question
<allowoverride> so to help me out here, i would like to know what i asked for. thanks
<allowoverride> scroll up if you missed it. maybe i wasn't clear.
<Trek> CountDown, whats your issue?
<k0r> tomwat, swap = ram*2
<turbowei> Where can I find more useful helpers/docklets for Docky 2.0?
<Shazam> qc-usb module says the logitech quickcam express is supported by v4l, yet when I expecute 'sudo streamer -c /dev/video0 -b 16 -o TestCam.jpeg' it tells me that capture is not supported. and webcam experts willing to help me get this running.
<CountDown> Trek: I'm looking to buy a netbook and want to make sure I can run UNR.  The hardware page seems a little out of date: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<Pianoman13> do i need to install the ndiswrapper first?
<Trek> CountDown, give me the specs info through pastebin or PM
<towmat> k0r: ram*2 even when i have 4gig?
<carbm2> Pianoman13, Sorry, I stepped out.  Can you pastebin "sudo lshw -c Network"
<nibbler> CountDown: i'd suggest you make a bootable usb stick and just try it in the shop...?
<k0r> towmat: Its just a rule of thumb to my knowledge
<towmat> oki
<danb1> Can anyone help me i need to increase the maximum resolution of an undetected monitor? mine is stuck at 800x600 :(
<Pianoman13> carbm2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/377845/
<carbm2> Pianoman13, so its an Intel. Can you pastebin "ifconfig"
<hwilde> hi everybody, strange question,  there is a company out there specializing in ubuntu preinstalled desktops with multiple monitors, and i can't remember their name.  and if I search for ubuntu desktop or multi monitors its just a thousand forum pages
<militant> hiya.  anyone else annoyed at how the volume indicator (i am assuming libnotify) takes you out of fullscreen when watching youtubes and so on?
<Pianoman13> carbm2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/377852/
<SKULL> we can talk about hacking did we?
<carbm2> Pianoman13, Well its installed and looks like its working. When you left click on the Network Manager do you see your Wireless?
<Pianoman13> carbm2, where is the network manager
<carbm2> In the top right hand corner next to the date/time.
<SKULL> can we talk about ||||||||||||hacking|||||||||||||
<carbm2> Pianoman13, since your currently plugged in it should be an icon that looks like two small cords plugged in.
<carbm2> SKULL, what are you wanting to hack?
<militant> hmmm no it seems to be notify-osd.
<iceroot> !ot | SKULL
<ubottu> SKULL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pianoman13> carbm2, no such icon but the router has always been there
<Pianoman13> carbm2, and my computer works when docked
<ehlim> hi guys and gals, am i allow to ask question on blender?
<carbm2> Pianoman13, your wireless works when docked?
<Pianoman13> carbm2, i think so but i think there is a lso a wire that goes into my docking station
<Pianoman13> carbm2, yes thre is a wire in the back
<iceroot> ehlim: maybe #blender ?
<jrib> ehlim: yes, but if it's about blender use and not installing blender in ubuntu, you should probably ask in #blender
<carbm2> Pianoman13, is your laptop on the docking station right now?
<ehlim> yeah , however it seems like a hard question for them too :)
<SKULL> CARBM2, i wait to hide my IP in Linux BackTrack
<Pianoman13> carbm2, yes i could not talk to you if it was not
<Pianoman13> carbm2, as soon as i undock i lose all connections
<Pianoman13> carbm2, the very problem
<guntbert> !backtrack | SKULL
<ubottu> SKULL: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<carbm2> Pianoman13, http://tinyurl.com/yeqakhd
<SirLoseALot> Hey everyone. Small problem here. I just started a Gparted resize/move operation. Turns out it is going to take 8 hours. It is currently in "read" mode. If I pressed cancel, would that mess up the partition being moved, or would Gparted just restore the initial state?
<Pianoman13> carbm2, what is the pic for? i do not have that icon
<carbm2> Pianoman13,  You see the little icon with the antenea and the dots after it. Thats the Network Manager. When you click it should show you your wireless so you can enter your encryption keys.
<Matson> ZykoticK9: thanks
<Pianoman13> carbm2, can i download the icon lol
<carbm2> Pianoman13, It comes default on Ubuntu....
<Pianoman13> carb maybe i deleted it?
<Pianoman13> carb have been all over with my recent installation of ubuntu 9.10
<carbm2> Pianoman13, give me a second... gotta switch laptops to find out.
<Pianoman13> carbm2, i probably deleted it somehow
<turbowei> question, how do I get rid of the indicator-applet and restore my old pidgin's system tray icon?
<towmat> hi all - need help partitioning for a fresh install - anyone up for a couple questions?
<Trek> towmat, what do you need to know?
<towmat> like... swap drive in front or in back?
<Zetsubou> arr
<carbm1> Pianoman13: Sorry, on my LinuxMint its different... I'm not sure I can explain if its not there.
<towmat> right now i have swap as primary, root and home as logical - that good or bad?
<Pianoman13> carbm1, been looking all around on my system to add this icon but cannot find anything
<ubuntu-newbie> I have a question about UNR 9.10 on the M&A Companion Touch (rebranded Classemate3), can get just about everything to work except the touch screen.  Anyone have any success?
<turbowei> ahh never mind!
<lwizardl> hi
<Trek> bad towmat
<towmat> Trek: ok - i can still do it over ;)
<Trek> at least in my opinion, towmat
<towmat> Trek: what's preferred?
<lwizardl> is there a application that can be installed to filter out internet access to sites and keywords ?
<erUSUL> !find dnsguardian
<Zetsubou> anyone feel like trying to help or just throw some suggestions?
<ubottu> Package/file dnsguardian does not exist in karmic
<erUSUL> !find dansguardian
<ubottu> Found: dansguardian, libdansguardian-perl
<towmat> Trek: oh, and... ext3 or 4? ubuntu's pushing 4...
<erUSUL> !info dansguardian
<ubottu> dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1.1-1 (karmic), package size 472 kB, installed size 2356 kB
<Zetsubou> though you seem to be pretty busy already :p
<phocus> so did we decide there was not a change for unr?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi
<lwizardl> erUSUL, thanks checking that one out now
<guntbert> !ask | Zetsubou its always so
<ubottu> Zetsubou its always so: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Trek> towmat, I use 9.04, so I use ext3, and I strongly recommend sticking root as a primary partition...
<IpSe_DiXiT> i just connected via an s-video cable my pc to my pc, nvidia card and nvidia settings appear to be good, but i dont see the second x-screen, anyone? thanks
<Zetsubou> yeah yeah :D
<towmat> Trek: ok, so root, swap then home?
<towmat> or root home swap?
<towmat> or does it matter? lol
<Zetsubou> well this might not be comletely the right channel, but i close enough imo
<Trek> but as for specifics such as filesystem and what not, use what you will, towmat
<phocus> IpSe_DiXiT:  try usnig sudo nvidia-settings
<MILEY> HOLAAAA
<Zetsubou> so i lost my sound on #! crunchbang, yesterday it worked, today its not working anymore.
<IpSe_DiXiT> phocus: thatz what i did, and it does appear on the nvidia settings, screen 0 and screen 1, but nothing appears on the tv, how can i do?
<DasEi> Trek: why should root be primary ?
<Zetsubou> didnt find anything specific
<phocus> you sure the tv is set to the svideo input?
<Pianoman13> carbm1, i found an interesting page and will try it  http://www.blogcatalog.com/blog/en-vicky-ridwana/ad37578155309de26494cf44cd57084a
<IpSe_DiXiT> phocus: yes, i just connected it
<Trek> DasEi, thats my style, and also i've had interesting issues on ubu where something went weird and killed the extended partition where root and home was
<guntbert> !crunchbang | Zetsubou
<ubottu> Zetsubou: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Trek> but there's no real way you need to have the partitions
<IpSe_DiXiT> phocus: and on the scart adapter there is an input/output switch, i tried it in both ways
<Zetsubou> okay, figured as much, thanks anyways!
<DasEi> Trek: can't state that, when starting just with one or two hd's I had multiple boots on them, never any special issue
<teffcz_> hello , i need in my uvuntu server autostart program in screen , how ?
<giwrgos> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<DasEi> Trek: a bigger prob is when all primary are off and still need a win or sth requesting it
<ubuntu-newbie> Classmate 3 (M&A Companion Touch) - Touch Screen not working in UNR 9.10.  Does work if I install Win XP Home.  Any suggestions?  When I touch the screen it will act as a "click" but can not track.
<teffcz_> hello , i need in my uvuntu server autostart program in screen , how ?
<IpSe_DiXiT> phocus: thatz the output im getting in the terminal "ERROR: Unable to assign attribute XVideoTextureSyncToVBlank specified on line
<IpSe_DiXiT>        84 of configuration file '/home/me/.nvidia-settings-rc' (no Display
<IpSe_DiXiT>        connection).
<IpSe_DiXiT> "
<FloodBot2> IpSe_DiXiT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IpSe_DiXiT> ooops... sorry :D
<IpSe_DiXiT> it was all on a line when i posted it...
<jrib> teffcz_: you can use your crontab for that if that's what you really want...
<teffcz_> how ? :D
<Pianoman13> carbm1, it does not work
<jrib> teffcz_: man 5 crontab  should talk about @reboot
<Pianoman13> carbm1, unless i am missing a panel bar???
<carbm1> Pianoman13: is it possible to see a screenshot?
<h> hello
<teffcz_> ok i try yit , and i have problem , my server is i5 and 6GB ram , but ubuntu amd64 seen only 4GB
<carbm1> Pianoman13: easily you could create a new user and sign in as them to see... it would have the default panel bars.
<allowoverride> yah I'm still nixing, and have advanced somewhat over the years, no regrets working there with all you guys, you were all just a bit more advanced than I. With that said, email me sometime so i can gain some insight about webdev.
<jrib> teffcz_: do you see 6gb in your bios? (sometimes you need to enable memory remapping)
<teffcz_> yes
<Pianoman13> carbm1, yes of course easy for you lol
<teffcz_> windows server no problem
<Pianoman13> carbm1, dont make me cry
<allowoverride> question - what is the cmd or best way to tell which host audio driver i am using? my selections are for this program im using are - pulseAudio, alsa, oss, or null. thanks for any info :)
<Pianoman13> carbm1, everything here is a setp by step baby approach as i discover more and more
<Pianoman13> carbm1, you want to see a screen shot of what?
<carbm1> Pianoman13: Everything everywhere on any computer is a step by step....
<allowoverride> Pianoman13: did you get your answer yet?
<Kohar> Is linux have program like CLTest for windows?
<koster> ola+
<jrib> Kohar: what does it do?
<Pianoman13> carbm1, allowoverride no i am still working on my wireless
<carbm1> allowoverride: apparently his network manager isn't showing up in his taskbar.... His wireless is there and showing with ifconfig and lshw
<chris|> teffcz_, the cron is exactly @reboot screen -d -m <command>
<Kohar> jrib it's for monitors to check and edit curves (rgb)
<Pianoman13> carbm1, where do you want me to send the screen capture
<carbm1> Can you send it to me through IRC? On my gnome-xchat I can right click on your name and click on send file.
<Pianoman13> carbm1, http://img682.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img682/4945/forcarb.png
<Lazz> hi all, I have some trouble with my wifi... somebody willing to help me? =)
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, if you are using Gnome then most likely you are using Pulse - to check from terminal "ps aux | grep pulse" may show one or more entries for the daemon.  ALSA is used for the more low level sound control, under Pulse (so you're using that too).  OSS is another story...
<guntbert> !screenshot | Pianoman13
<ubottu> Pianoman13: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<SKULL> i have lag on my keyboard
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, if you wanted to change the default see http://paste.ubuntu.com/377881/ - it outlines switching default from Pulse to ALSA but you should be able to "customize to taste"
<jramsey> anyone know anything about twisted web apps?
<LordVorp> I want to enable pam_limit.so in karmic... should use pam-auth-update or just modify one of the files?
<carbm1> Pianoman13: wow, your panels are all over the place.   Right click, Add to Panel, Notification Area. Try that.
<BlueColibri> when I start my computer with a secondary screen I get a bunch of starting file manager icons I wan't to use twinview like I did before also there don't appear icons on my desktop for the rest both screens work fine what can it be
<Pianoman13> carbm1, wait i have to translate
<carbm2> Pianoman13, np.
<jramsey> ok i'll try this way; anyone know anything about python web apps under ubuntu and single sign-on authentication?  if not, is there another channel?
<Lazz> I can't connect to a vista machine using WICD, no network expert present?
<LordVorp> jramsey: sounds like a python question, unless the specific app in question has a support group
<gerzel> Hey If I'm using the network install iso on a usb key, can I tell it to install xubuntu rather than ubuntu through package selection?  Doing an install on an eeepc 701 and I am somewhat picky about what packages I use.
<LordVorp> Lazz: WICD?
<DasEi> gerzel: yes, can
<Pianoman13> carbm2, i cannot find it what does it look like in ubuntu 9.10?
<jramsey> LordVorp, yeah i think it's more like a web dev. question with authentication, but since it runs in ubuntu i thought i'd try here. google's authentication app center won't help because they force the use of their own google account credentials
<ordicollege> yo
<Lazz> Alternative to the network-manager
<ordicollege> ta geule
<guntbert> !attitude | ordicollege
<Myrtti> gerzel: minimal.iso?
<ubottu> ordicollege: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<LordVorp> jramsey: DEFINITELY sounds like a python issue, since all that auth stuff will be python lib based.
<chico> ola
<ordicollege> the chise
<jramsey> LordVorp, i will look into kerberos thanks
<Pianoman13> carb got it
<DasEi> gerzel : install just a minimal system (expert install), then afterwards (from that sys) install xdm and xubuntu-desktop
<carbm2> Pianoman13, on your top panel right click in an open area. Select "Add to Panel"... then find Notification Area.
<Kohar> Is linux have program like CLTest for windows? it's for monitors to check and edit curves (rgb)
<gerzel> Myrtti: Its called mini.iso ah kk
<carbm2> Pianoman13, now do you see the network manager???
<LordVorp> jramsey: KRB5? are you using negotiate-auth/SPNEGO (web) or straight kerberos?
<Nilbus> what's the good forum to write in about a problem related to a wifi driver that I solved?
<Nilbus> the best forum*
<Myrtti> gerzel: install xubuntu-desktop
<Pianoman13> carbm2, i guess so!!!
<LordVorp> Nilbus: kernel mailing lists where people are actually working on said driver?
<carbm2> Pianoman13, now undock and click on the little antenea with the dots... should now show your wireless.
<LordVorp> gerzel: followed by remove ubuntu-desktop
<Myrtti> gerzel: it doesn't come with any de's by default
<DasEi> Nilbus: ubuntuforums.org
<Lazz> I also tried connecting via terminal, but no luck :/
<Pianoman13> carb it has a weird name in french Ù: interface state KNemo
<jramsey> LordVorp, i know zip about it so i can't even answer your question; i know google oauth won't work because of google wanting to own the world ; do you have a suggestion as to which kerberos way to go?
<gerzel> kk
<LordVorp> jramsey: are you trying to set up an auth framework or integrate into something already set up?
<DasEi> Nilbus: also if you got a new driver, consider a ppa on launchpad
<Pianoman13> carbm2, sorry no little antenna, just 2 little computers
<LordVorp> jramsey: as in, are you mentioning kerberos because it's cool, or because it's already something your'e dealing with and this one app is having issues?
<waltm> I'm trying to boot from livecd of 9.10 to recover files from a botched upgrade.  It wants me to log in with a user name and pass but I've never seen this from livecd before.  It isn't accepting the user/pass from the account that was on the hard drive either.  any suggestions?
<carbm2> Pianoman13, as long as you are on the dock you will have the two computers.... you'll have to unhook to see them.
<jramsey> LordVorp, i was trying to integrate into google but bailed after i saw the restrictions; all i need is a way to have disparate python apps use the same authentication, and they all run under twisted. i mentioned it because it came up as an alternative for single sign-on authentication for web apps
<jackbrown> hi there
<BlueColibri> when I start my computer with a secondary screen I get a bunch of starting file manager icons I wan't to use twinview like I did before also there don't appear icons on my desktop for the rest both screens work fine what can it be
<jackbrown> anybody knows how to get a Virtual CD DVD on UBUNTU?
<AzikaCorp> jackbrown: hi
<LordVorp> jramsey: check pm
<jackbrown> I need it to install WindowsXP on virtual Machine
<jramsey> LordVorp, pm?
<LordVorp> jramsey: private message
<AzikaCorp> jackbrown: virtualbox
<jackbrown> Anybody can help me ?
<jackbrown> I already insdtalled Virtualbox and i have my WinXP ISO
<jackbrown> now i need a virtual CD emulator to mount ISO so that VirtualBox recognize it
<guntbert> jackbrown: please ask in #vbox
<jackbrown> how can i do ?
<guntbert> jackbrown: you don't need any emulator
<Kohar> waltm wait you say livecd ask user/password? or what?
<jackbrown> i tried to munt that
<guntbert> !iso | jackbrown
<AzikaCorp> jackbrown: you can create a new VM
<cli4life> When i do a ufw disable it seems to disable my firewall, but my other laptop can not ssh or scp to my PC.  Why is that?
<ubottu> jackbrown: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<fission6> how od i bring a process to the foreground
<jackbrown> om
<cli4life> fission6: fg
<guntbert> jackbrown: but vbox supports isos anyway
<AzikaCorp> lauch virtualbox, click on new, and just follow step
<TrentH> Hello fellow Ubuntu users. :)
<fission6> fg doesnt exist
<cli4life> fission6: "bash: fg: current: no such job" or the command doesnt exist?
<TrentH> How are things?
<TrentH> Or not.
<guntbert> !ot | TrentH
<ubottu> TrentH: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jackbrown> guntbert thanks i'm checking
<fission6> yes
<boondoklife> cli4life: If you disable the firewall alltogether does the SSH work then?
<guntbert> jackbrown: Good luck :-)
<cli4life> boondoklife: when I type "ufw disable" does that not disable the whole firewall?
<fission6> cli4life: i have a brower whos window i can not see but i am hearing audio from flash in it
<TrentH> Whats the latest version of Ubuntu available?
<AzikaCorp> TrentH: 9.10
<iceroot> TrentH: 9.10 (stable) 10.04 (unstable)
<DasEi> TrentH: :karmic
<TrentH> Hm....
<ubuntu-newbie> Anyone get a netbook touch screen to work?  Running UNR 9.10 on a Classmate 3 (M&A Companion Touch).  Can get the "click" to work but no tracking.
<TrentH> I have Ubuntu on a CD. If I install it, I think it's 9.8 or something will it auto update itself?
<cli4life> fission6: do you want to close the window?  Are you using firefox?
<iceroot> TrentH: there is no 9.8
<AzikaCorp> TrentH: NO
<DasEi> TrentH: see
<iceroot> TrentH: you can update it by hand
<DasEi> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<fission6> firefox, the window is "lost" i see the pid, i hear the flash audio, but dont have the window in gnome
<boondoklife> cli4life: yea that command should kill it. Have you checked netstat to make sure the server is listening?
<cli4life> you can type killall firefox    to close all firefox windows
<AzikaCorp> TrentH: download the latest version
<boondoklife> *service
<TrentH> AzikaCorp, i'm on dialup :P
<fission6> yes i know but i dont want to, i just want to rerender the lost window, jhaha
<AzikaCorp> ouch
<AzikaCorp> TrentH: just cry
<TrentH> Well it's actually cellphone net.
<cli4life> fission6: ah.  Are you sure you didnt put it in a different screen?
<TrentH> Maybe I have Ubuntu 8.10? or something.
<TrentH> It's 8 something
<AzikaCorp> TrentH: you cannot get a real connection ?
<jackbrown> THANKSSSSSSSSS EVERYTHING WORKS!!
<fission6> i dont see it in another workspace
<fission6> how can i check
<DasEi> TrentH: then check cd, have least jaunty (9.04), as former won't be supported long nomore
<IpSe_DiXiT> just set the nvidia tv-out with s-video and i do visualize it on the tv but just in twinview mode and only black and white, any clue? thanks
<guntbert> AzikaCorp: when helping stay helpful please
<Lazz> Can anyone help me to connect my ubuntu netbook to vista? unencrypted / static ip / dhcp doesn't matter :<
<cli4life> fission6: its probably bugged.  Just closed out the browser and open it up again
<TrentH> AzikaCorp, i'm 2 miles from the nearest cable line. :))
<fission6> ok
<TrentH> It's a 1/2 mile hike to my house cars can't even get up here.
<AzikaCorp> TrentH: I understand
<cli4life> boondoklife: How do I know if ssh is listening for connecitons?  Isnt that enabled by default?
<TrentH> Well 690MB isn't that bad.
<AzikaCorp> TrentH: You can askk to get a CD
<TrentH> use netsat I suppoes cli4life
<jazz> under sudo nautilus navigated to sounds within that ffolder can i make a folder and move my sound there as back for safe keeping? i will be replacing my sounds with a custom set.
<DasEi> !shippit | TrentH:
<TrentH> Ah Azika it's only a 15hr download.
<TrentH> I don't recieve those commands DasEi
<TrentH> I can't see them.
<DasEi> !shipit | TrentH:
<ubottu> TrentH:: Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Karmic (9.10) CDs
<DasEi> TrentH: could read it ?
<TrentH> O:
<TrentH> I can.
<Tresmius> I remember the first time I got ubuntu on cd my mother thought I was part of some religious cult
<TrentH> I think i'll take one of those free cd's.
<TrentH> =))
<jazz> i am new to this and i hope it works.
<AzikaCorp> yes, you will be sent the latest version for free
<DasEi> TrentH: but to be honest, that can take some time, better find so in private if expensive connection
<boondoklife> cli4life: netstat -ln and look at the top to see if there is something listening on port 22.
<TrentH> How about DasEi send me a cd? :P
<Lazz> Still need help to connect ubuntu to vista pls
<boondoklife> cli4life: ssh is not enabled or installed by default. At least not that I have seen
<cli4life> boondoklife: yeah, it looks like there isnt anything on port 22
<DasEi> TrentH: k, meet  me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cli4life> boondoklife: oh.  Thats weird.
<boondoklife> cli4life: vnc is installed by default though
<AzikaCorp> Lazz: what exactly do you want to do ?
<SKULL> hi
<cli4life> How do I go about enableing ssh?
<erUSUL> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Lazz> AzikaCorp: Establish a wireless connection between my karmic netbook and my vista desktop pc
<SKULL> i have lag in my keyboard
<cli4life> tnx
<SKULL> can any one help me
<Lazz> I have WICD instead of network-manager, but terminal would be good too
<boondoklife> wow that bot was all over that one!! not even 10 seconds and it answered.
<AzikaCorp> Lazz : and the pc is connect to internet ?
<LuciusMare> hi, how do i unrar all files in directory, given password?
<jrib> !sshd =~ s/9.04/9.10/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<John-_> how many mount points are allowed?
<erUSUL> Lazz: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<Lazz> AzikaCorp: Yes the desktop-pc is connected to the internet, but I could pull the plug and give the internet to the netbook^^^
<jrib> LuciusMare: are they actually separate archives or are they a single archive split into several files (r01, r02, etc)
<breno> can someone help me get wireless working on a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 ?
<aarce> I'm hoping I'm just missing something dumb and obvious... I'm trying to set up a user with rights to SCP/SFTP, jailed to his /home/username directory.  So far I've got it to where he's logged in and jailed, but can't ls, can't write, can't anything.  If I give him write rights, the login fails
<waltm> anyone know why livecd of 9.10 is asking for a password? or how to get around it?
<jrib> waltm: bad burn most likely
<AzikaCorp> Lazz: you can create a ad-hoc connection from the pc, and connect your netbook
<LuciusMare> jrib: both, they are a lot of archives, split into even more
<TrentH> watlm the password might be root try it.
<waltm> jrib, thanks, I try it again
<breno> i've installed the the bmcwl-kernel-source from the package managmeent and  but no change?
<matthew_> #/c
<SKULL> hi
<AzikaCorp> SKULL: hi
<Lazz> AzikaCorp: I created an ad-hoc in Vista and I'm able to see it in WICD / iwlist, ubt connecting doesn't work
<jazz> around when will the lucid cd be available for download and ordering?
<jrib> LuciusMare: just loop over the first rar file in each set.  You can pass the password to unrar with the -p switch according to « man unrar »
<bikcmp> How do I stop or slow a DDoS attack on my server?
<TrentH> bikcmp type netstat -n
<AzikaCorp> jazz: on april
<TrentH> Find out which IP's are coming in.
<jengc0il> hello
<TrentH> Use APF or another firewall.
<SKULL> i have to press on the for 2 sec to print
<aarce> so I'm caught in a sort of either/or situation.  with rights, he can't get in, without rights, he gets in and can't do anything
<TrentH> to take em out.
<jengc0il> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SKULL> key
<jrib> aarce: debian docs had a good ssh chroot jail page I think
<Lazz> erUSUL: thx for the link, but unfortunately Network-Manager didn't work out at all for me, which is why I switched to WICD.
<SKULL> ???
<LuciusMare> thanks
<Joker_-_> How can I install ubuntyu from within ubuntu? (delete all config, reinstall from scratch, without CD or USB drive)?
<erUSUL> Lazz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<SKULL> hi
<lime> Joker_-_, It's no easy way to do that
<aarce> jrib Yeah...  I've been following along with that.  we're just down to this rights issue that doesn't seem to be addressed anywhere.
<roxyta> hi
<SKULL> my keyboard is slow??????????????
<lovinglinux> hi. I screwed up. I was trying to make recordmydesktop to record audio from the mixer and ran qjackctl with kdesudo. Now I have no sound on any player, just the line in. I'm using KDE 4.4. Anyway to reset the audio settings to default?
<Joker_-_> lime: I remember doing it in gentoo by chrooting, but if I can have some kind of a guide, it'd help
<SKULL> why????????????????
<jazz> AzikaCorp,  is the alpha  or beta stable enough to check out?  i am new and though i understand it isnt stable is it stable enough to get running and see whats new so far
<lime> Joker_-_, You would need all the packages
<boondoklife> jazz: why not run it in a virtualbox
<erUSUL> SKULL: Sytem>Preferences>Keyboard check settings
<lime> Joker_-_, What's the issue you're trying to resolve by doing that?
<AzikaCorp> jazz: just ask google to download it, I don't know a direct link
<vahe> hey guys, quick question on ssh, I've setup ssh on a home computer and it works on my local network. I'm assuming there is a port I need to forward on my router to access it remotely. Anyone know which port this is?
<lime> vahe, 22
<boondoklife> vahe: 22
<vahe> thanks
<roxyta> algun latino?
<roxyta> xD
<boondoklife> vahe: but I would set the port to the world to something other than that
<jazz> AzikaCorp,  thanks
<erUSUL> !es | roxyta
<ubottu> roxyta: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lime> vahe, all well known ports are listed in the /etc/services file
<AzikaCorp> jazz: 9.10 doesn't please you
<roxyta> ubottu:  thank
<Joker_-_> lime: that computer was in the living room, used as a media center. I made a rotation, it'll now be my personnal computer. The motherboard is defect and can't handle CD/DVD drives (SATA controller is busted). I don'T have a USB key either.
<jazz> AzikaCorp,  9.10 is my first linux anything to be honest
<vahe> lime, thanks
<lime> Joker_-_, So you would need a lot of other packages?
<Joker_-_> lime: mainly, I want everything wiped out of it, including settings, icons and all (It had several servers as squid, mpd, etc.) I wanna get rid of everything
<AzikaCorp> jazz: alright, it's according to me, one of the best to start
<lime> Joker_-_, Hmm, you have network connection on it?
<Joker_-_> lime: imo, easyest way to do that is to format, reinstall
<filippo> is bettere pybootchartgui or bootchart-java?
<Joker_-_> lime: yes, it does work.
<exn> hey guys ! i've a problem with a fnkeys in my lenovo g550 (exactly brightness chanching keys) on ubuntu 9.10 . where i can ask for help ? there is similar question that i found through the google, but it was ignored..
<jazz> AzikaCorp,  i read that 10.4 will be an lts and i want to learn what i can before i settle down for any length of time, i dont know if its a good thing or a bad thing a new os drops every 6 moinths
<Joker_-_> lime: in fact, I'm sshing from it to my server, where this screen (IRSSI) is running
<lime> Joker_-_, You could bootstrap in ubuntu on the disk, and do a network install, or use PXE
<oldtopman> hello all
<AzikaCorp> Joker_-_: you can have a look to pxe boot , then you will be able to boot from the network
<freeride> guys help, i need to set a default view to a separate folder, e.g. folder1 list view sort by date; folder2 icon view sort by name. How to do it?
<Joker_-_> pxe boot will install / boot straight from hdd?
<lime> Joker_-_, No, from the network
<AzikaCorp> Joker_-_: yes
<lime> Joker_-_, If your NIC supports it
<freeride> guys help, i need to set a default view to a separate folder, e.g. folder1 list view sort by date; folder2 icon view sort by name. How to do it in nautilus?
<Joker_-_> lime: ok, I'll read on that I guess.. My nic is onboard.
<oldtopman> How do I record sound through my midi piano
<lime> Joker_-_, you have an extra hdd?
<Joker_-_> lime: yes
<Joker_-_> lime: plenty
<Joker_-_> lime: already got 2 pluggues in and ready to be wiped out
<lime> Joker_-_, You could probably download the usb image and add it to an old harddisk, and boot from it instead
<Joker_-_> lime: that'd be perfect. didn't know it was possible.
<Jack_Smirnoff> Joker_-_ it will help if it is the same type as in ide/sata/ as what is already in the system
<AzikaCorp> lime: neither me
<SKULL> hi
<johannes_> hi I didnt configure my NIC at installation, how can I do that later on? I have a dhcp server.
<Joker_-_> Jack_Smirnoff: it's all about IDE as my sata controller is busted
<AzikaCorp> SKULL: hi
<SKULL> i solve my problem
<AzikaCorp> great for you :)
<Joker_-_> lime: ill read on usb/hdd boot
<Joker_-_> lime: thx
<SKULL> i press SHIFT key and Deactivate Slow key
<oldtopman> thanks
<Jack_Smirnoff> Joker_-_ fyi you can install on a diff system and move the hard drive over as well, it isnt restriced like MS
<Juliata> Hello! I need older skype version - 2.0 If anyone would have a link I would greatly appreciate that
<Joker_-_> Jack_Smirnoff: yeah but this comp is 64bits...
<Joker_-_> Jack_Smirnoff: and it's my only 64bits here
<nacitar> what font is the ubuntu font "monospace"? where would I find the font file?
<SKULL> how are you
<AzikaCorp> nacitar: /usr/share/fonts/
<jrib> nacitar: why?
<nacitar> jrib:
<nacitar> jrib: wanting to use it on other systems
<P1anoman> allowoverride, you were asking earlier if my problem was solved, about my wireless connection
<filippo> when on karmic repo will be the 190.35 release of nvidia drivers?
<jazz> SO many options and choices with Linux! i find it a love/hate thing
<jrib> nacitar: it's probably deja vu
<Pici> nacitar: deja vu sans mono.  http://dejavu-fonts.org/
<paradoxuncreated> They were there, but were taking down it seems. And they took down my machine for a while too.
<oldtopman> how do i record my piano through the midi-usb adapter
<aarce> What are the rights necessary for a jailed scp/sftp session?
<paradoxuncreated> However it did make me feel like a real linux hacker, when I manager to google in links, and get the information to remove it, and fix my machine hehe
<oldtopman> the piano says USB is active
<Joker_-_> lime: theres a howto, installing ubuntu from ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<P1anoman> allowoverride, everything is there and seems to be running on my computer but i cannot login to the wireless
<lime> Joker_-_, Wow. great for you :D
<Jack_Smirnoff> oldtopman start by checking the driver for your usb adapter,
<nacitar> yep, it's deja vu sans mon
<nacitar> o
<oldtopman> Technically I have it connected straight to the piano (has usb port)
<Jack_Smirnoff> oldtopman from terminal lsusb will get you started
<djm62> for the ubuntu netbook launcher, where are the favourites stored? the favourites in Preferences->Main Menu seem to be a different thing
<Lazz> erUSUL: it was a pain in the ***, but i got it working, thanks!
<erUSUL> Lazz: no problem
<oldtopman> Jack_Smirnoff, "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 07cf:6802 Casio Computer Co., Ltd MIDI Keyboard"
<oldtopman> I believe this is it
<djm62> (this is on 9.10 on an Asus eeePC)
<Pianoman13> i still cannot connect to my wireless network
<Jack_Smirnoff> oldtopman looks good..  I was just on my way out.  that info will help the next person.
<oldtopman> WAAAAAH!!! my helper left *sobs*
<erUSUL> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<seryl> Anyone have ideas why /etc/init.d/apache2 would be empty, but /etc/init.d/apache2.1 exists? (seemed like log rotation or something to me)
<Pianoman13> i still cannot connect to my wireless network on my laptop can someone take a few moments to help
<DasEi> oldtopman: few otheres are still loged in, probs with your keyboard ?
<mirra> i accidentally removed the button on the top right of my gnome panel...the one with your name that drops down with logout/shutdown options..how do i get it back?? there is nothing the same when you right_click->add-to-menu ????
<squisher> Anyone had 'gtkam' failing while 'gphoto2' works just fine from the CLI?
<oldtopman> DasEi I have a midi correctly connected to my piano keyboard
<erUSUL> mirra: is indicator-applet-sesion
<oldtopman> what software do i need
<erUSUL> !info rosegarden
<ubottu> rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.7.3-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 4020 kB, installed size 9788 kB
<jazz> anyone know a site or links for themeing and packageing themes once i make some back to the community?
<aarce> If I'm at all able to get logged in, I am properly jailed, but I get sftp> ls
<aarce> Couldn't get handle: Permission denied
<mirra> erUSUL, thanks
<jazz> err once i make some i can upload back to the community
<erUSUL> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<DasEi> oldtopman: saw erusul ? I still don't get you right, you got a electronic piano connected via midi to your ubuntu-box ?
<oldtopman> DasEi yes
<sysdoc> M Audio 1010LT- anyone have this card working in Karmic from a new install?
<oldtopman> but I am confused as to how to record from the piano
<DasEi> oldtopman: hmm, have no experience with that, try rosegarden as suggested
<oldtopman> lsusb printed this
<oldtopman> DasEi, "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 07cf:6802 Casio Computer Co., Ltd MIDI Keyboard"
<oldtopman> !Qsynth
<Pianoman13> i cannot connect to my wireless network on my laptop can someone take a few moments to help
<oldtopman> ! Qsynth
<DasEi> oldtopman: so it's connected via usb and not midi
<jazz> erUSUL,  thank you
<oldtopman> DasEi [Piano-Midi-USB]-Xubuntu
<jengc0il> gtg
<jengc0il> subuh
<DasEi> oldtopman: midi is like a bigger vga-plug, the one also used for joysticks
<sulle> Hello, i got a problem i am trying to add something in the sourceslist that i found in a tutorial, but i dont think its the same version and i dont know what ty type to fix this. annyone here that can help me?.
<ismettern> kommandoen for at vis indholdet af en fil i linux er ls ikke? hvordan kan det være at jeg også kan bruge dir?
<oldtopman> DasEi The piano has a built in midi to usb adapter
<ismettern> ls farver tingene dir gør ikke, det er den eneste forskel
<oldtopman> most electric pianos have midi outputs
<gregre> can someone help me, i have a directory with 100 jpg files but every one has a different name, and i want to rename it to 1.jpg, 2.jpg .... how can i make it via shell?
<ismettern> sorry wrong channel
<oldtopman> ismettern alright
<ismettern> i thought i was in the dansih ubuntu channel
<DasEi> oldtopman: right, as said, have no experience in that, and your goal is ?
<oldtopman> ismettern LOL
<sulle> i am writing som new deb-src but they end on hardy main and i dont know what to change here. Annyone know?.
<jrib> gregre: uses a for loop
<erUSUL> jazz: yw
<oldtopman> DasEi to record the notes my mom plays
<Joker_-_> wow, better yet, unetbootin does it automagically...
<oldtopman> shes a buatiful piano player
<oldtopman> but hey thanks installing rosegarden nw
<DasEi> oldtopman: so you eant to record the sound just ?
<DasEi> want*
<oldtopman> DasEi yes
<DasEi> oldtopman: alright, that we can do..
<aarce> OK.  so the only solution I have is to add the sftp user to the group root
<sulle> annyone here that understands the sourceslist and how you add something to it?
<aarce> and that just plain doesn't seem right.
<DasEi> oldtopman: does the piano have an earjack or another output ?
<erUSUL> sulle: System>Admin...>Software sources
<oldtopman> DasEi ...What software do I need to do that, I have audio-in
<jrib> gregre: here is the basic idea in zsh: i=0; for x in *; do echo $x $i; i=$((i+1)); done
<oldtopman> yes, earjacks
<ikonia> aarce: you've not setup your jail correctly
<judget> In Karmic what happened to the mixer controls fopr the sopund. U dont see
<erUSUL> oldtopman: you can use Qsynth for waht i gather in internet
<erUSUL> !info qsynth
<ubottu> qsynth (source: qsynth): fluidsynth MIDI sound synthesiser front-end. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2.2 (karmic), package size 176 kB, installed size 548 kB
<aarce> ok... the jail is /home/qqtest.  it's root:root 750
<sulle> erUSUL,  yes i know but the lines i am writing in there is not the wright ones. these ends on hardy main and i think i got jaunty.
<DasEi> oldtopman: audacity does a nice job, once the signal is in the pc
<sulle> and i dont know what to do :P
<MK13> what is the grub boot entry for booting the xubuntu iso, where the iso path is: hd(1,1)/iso/xubuntu.iso  ?
<ikonia> aarce: so it's owned by root - that's why it's not going to work
<ikonia> aarce: unless you're root
<erUSUL> oldtopman: but you first have to make usre the midi interface is working ...
<Pianoman13> i cannot connect to my wireless network on my laptop can someone take a few moments to look at the problem
<aarce> ikonia: If anyone else owns it, it denies login
<gregre> jrib, im a noob and dont know what you mean
<ikonia> aarce: that's just your ftp setup being wrong
<jrib> gregre: I don't know what to tell you then.
<ikonia> aarce: in reality root should not be allowed to login
<erUSUL> sulle: you should not mix repositories entries. look for a repositorie for your ubuntu version
<Jordan_U> MK13, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<DasEi> oldtopman: I suggest you wire the out from piano with line in or a muted mic in of the pc, should be easiest
<jrib> gregre: maybe read the bash scripting guides at tldp.org
<multiverse> I recently took flashplugin-nonfree update, and now no Flash work (such as Youtube).
<aarce> ikonia: *nod*  the question is... where?
 * Losha01 slaps Losha around a bit with a large trout
<MK13> Jordan_U, wow, thnx
<sulle> erUSUL, i have no idea where to get these from. its from a tutorial and it only says the deb-src that ends on hardy main
<Jordan_U> MK13, np
<bonifacio> hola
<ikonia> aarce: well first of all, I'm worried how you got root to login as root has no password and root is also disabled in the ftp user file
<oldtopman> erUSUL why do i need midi working.... I can play .mid files
<aarce> ikonia: root's not allowed login.  I log in as myself and the sudo -s
<sulle> erUSUL,  should i post the deb-src here?
<erUSUL> oldtopman: i mean the specific usb midi interface
<progzy1> Hi ! I d like to allow one user of my machine to use sudo for one program : for instance "sudo virtualbox" IS there a way to do it please?
<judget> I do not hgave the mixer in my karmik is there something I forgot to install?
<aarce> ikonia: also, this is sftp/scp, not ftp
<ikonia> aarce: sudo has nothing to do with your ftp login
<DasEi> oldtopman: the main work is to get the pc playing the sound, recording is easy afterwards, also audacity directly grabs from the soundcard
<firevai> hi everyone.. anyone anygood with soundcard setup?
<oldtopman> ah...
<ikonia> aarce: you can't do sudo from an ftp shell
<aarce> ikonia: not in an ftp shell
<erUSUL> sulle: you can not use hardy sources in jaunty. search for a repo with the same things for jaunty
<ikonia> aarce: then you're not ftp'ing to something
<judget> hi fireavi are u having fun with sound in Karmic?
<jrib> judget: there is, « man sudoers » covers it (I don't know how offhand)
<firevai> nope just regular ubuntu 9.4 gnome
<sulle> erUSUL, u dont know how to do that or what that is :(
<Pianoman13> i cannot connect to my wireless network on my laptop when not docked can someone take a few moments to look at the problem
<allowoverride> Pianoman13: here is what you do. first, plug in an eth cable to your laptop port, test for internet. then, goto system, hardware drivers, wait.... pop up will show you what driver to use. below, select enable. once you have connected the ethenet and/or your drivers loaded via ethernet for wireless, then your NetworkManager will pop up. if not, put the eth back, and use sudo apt-get install networkmanager.  this works for me
<DasEi> oldtopman: so piano got any outlets ?
<oldtopman> DasEi which sound, I can play all music files, And headphones work
<jrib> judget: ignore me
<jrib> progzy1: there is, « man sudoers » covers it (I don't know how offhand)
<firevai> i added a pci soundcard.. disabled onboard in bios... sound works, but only out of one speaker and subwoofer
<aarce> ikonia: two separate users.  aarce and aatest.  aarce is logged in SSH right now, sudo'ed.  I want to jail aatest to /home/aatest, let him sftp, let him scp, but let him not browse above /home/aatest
<sulle> erUSUL,  i mean I dont know:P
<marekw2143_> hi all, I've got ubuntu8.10, and after running NetworkManager start, then window with information about wifi connection appears, and after clicking ok there's no internet
<erUSUL> sulle: dunno; give the url of the how to you are following. or tell us what are you trying to do to begin with
<firevai> the modules are there too... and shows in soundcard options
<ikonia> aarce: oh, so you want to ssh into the box and jail the ssh
<oldtopman> DasEi 2Headphone 1Midi 1Usb (Just a built in midi-usb adapter)
<nyqvist> hi, i need a help with installing conky
<aarce> ikonia: somewhat relevant is that the box and I are 1800 miles apart.  =)
<blakkheim> nyqvist: sudo aptitude install conky
<erUSUL> nyqvist: sudo aptitude install conky
<blakkheim> too slow
<allowoverride> ZykoticK9: thanks for the heads up. ill read it now. bafk
<nyqvist> sec :)
<ikonia> aarce: setting up an ssh jail is quite complex as you need to link the binaries you need to the jail and libraries,
<sulle> erUSUL, http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23 i am trying to "install the dock".
<DasEi> oldtopman: k, we can ty with that, though I think much easier is to connect  headphone out to line/mic in
<ikonia> aarce: that's why you can't do anything like ls once your in
<dexter> hi i am wondering if anyone here knows a good  chanel for spreadsheet help
<DasEi> try*
<firevai> i've tried everything... forum'd and stuff.. just cant get it.. sound works fine in winblows
<blakkheim> aarce: man sshd_config, you just need to add a line for a chroot dir, it's not difficult
<allowoverride> so here is the big question. should i use alsa or pulseaudio. yes i am using gnome as gui.
<nyqvist> ty. it's installed. how do i run it? :)
<Pianoman13> allowoverride, thanks i will try it
<ikonia> blakkheim: that's for the sshd daemon
<allowoverride> Pianoman13: should work ;)
<ikonia> blakkheim: not for user jail
<allowoverride> np
<aarce> ikonia: I dont' specifically need to be able to ls.  just write to the thing
<guntbert> dexter: #openoffice.org
<oldtopman> DasEi Same output (sound file) what software do i need for that i have my line in recognized
<blakkheim> ikonia: if he sets that in sshd_config on the server, then the users who ssh in will be locked to the specific directory
<allowoverride> someone told me that a few months ago lol... thanks to that guy/gal, forgot who
<ikonia> aarce: but you won't have access to any of the commands as tools like "ls" are in /bin
<Pianoman13> allowoverride, everything seeme to be there and working but i cannot login, so weird
<allowoverride> Pianoman13: try my fix to the letter, and you will be up
<aarce> blakkeim: That's what I've done
<dexter> guntbert, thanks
<Pianoman13> see you later
<nyqvist> blakkheim, erUSUL i installed it.. now how do i run it?
<DasEi> oldtopman: so let's try the midi for 20 min
<erUSUL> nyqvist: alt + f2 --> conky hit enter
<DasEi> oldtopman: which distro ?
<aarce> blakkeim: I've set the directive in sshd_config, then added aatest to the sftponly group.  Now it lets me log in but not write anything
<oldtopman> rosegarden is installed
<seanbrystone> whats the command to see all partitions/harddrives?
<oldtopman> DasEi Xubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala
<phocus> anyone figure out how to get UNR to ask for password after suspend?
<allowoverride> ZykoticK9: haha, how did you know i didnt have that checked? ;)
<erUSUL> seanbrystone: sudo fdisk -l
<seanbrystone> thanks
<ubyserver> Hey Everyone!
<firevai> so anyone got any ideas why i cant get sound out of my 6:1 surround with new pci soundcard?
<sulle> Did you see the link erUSUL ?
<MK13> Jordan_U, i might try those instructions... but i was trying the way with the grub that is already installed on the system
<alexxio_> hi, i need a gparted alternative...can you help?
<firevai> alexxio_,  cfdisk?
<aarce> GOT IT!
<erUSUL> sulle: doing it know
<gregre> jrib, i now understand the script, but i need to add a mv like: i=0;for x in *;do echo $x $i;mv $x $i.jpg;i=$((i+1));done
<alexxio_> firevai: is that in gui mode or just console?
<ubyserver> is ebox the only alternative to cpanel + webmin?
<jrib> gregre: yes
<firevai> console gui it gui's in console
<erUSUL> sulle: awn comes in ubuntu
<erUSUL> !awn | sulle
<ubottu> sulle: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<gregre> jrib, the mv dont work it say that the target is not a direktory
<jrib> gregre: if you are using bash, you probably want to quote the variables as well
<oldtopman> thanks all got everything working
<erUSUL> sulle: so sudo patitude install awn
<nyqvist> ty erUSUL , it's running 1 information window now.. i guess i need to read the documentation how to add extra things and moved it to the right side of the desktop.. right?
<seanbrystone> erUSUL, whats the command for finding a word or number in the (buffer?) in terminal?
<aarce> OK...  for reference so you guys know what I've ended up doing.  aatest's home is /home/aatest.  It requires 750 root as ownership.  but I can make the group sftp and get the rights I need and not break the other things
<DasEi> oldtopman: was the piano connected when you booted the pc ?
<erUSUL> nyqvist: righyt; i wont do it for you ;)
<EsatYuce> i cant hear anything with my Ubuntu 9.10 system. why?
<sulle> ok erUSUL testing it now
<aarce> thanks for the help you guys, ikonia and blakkeim
<erUSUL> seanbrystone: you can pipe test to grep
<carl-m> I am trying to connect to a windows share with the Places->"Connect to server" tool. I can connect with smbclient, but not with the gnome tool. is there a way to get the gnome tool to show me the actual error message from smbmount?
<erUSUL> seanbrystone: command | grep string
<alexxio_> i reformulate my question: hi, i need a very powerful gparted alternative, can you help?
<firevai> EsatYuce, check your mixer volume settings... in alsamixer
<firevai> make sure nothing is muted
<firevai> type alsamixer in term
<jrib> alexxio_: what is wrong with gparted...?
<nyqvist> erUSUL, i tought so :)))
<blakkheim> alexxio_: fdisk
<firevai> m mutes unmutes
<EsatYuce> firevai, where is this application?
<Gregory_> am new to ubuntu/linux. have windows pc. two hardrives. one broken. how to install ubuntu on working drive from live cd ?
<gregre> jrib, can you show me how it must look like? yes i use bash
<Trek> got a question for ya.  I had to install gparted using apt-get on my NetBookRemix (9.04) install, and it shows Suggested packages:  xfsprogs reiser4progs jfsutils ntfsprogs
<firevai> EsatYuce, type alsamixer in terminal
<alexxio_> jrib: gparted says i have no partitions at all (all unallocated!)
<Trek> what exactly do each of those packages do?
<jrib> gregre: just use "$x" intead of $x
<firevai> should open black window with sliders
<alexxio_> blakkheim: fdisk is just text mode
<blakkheim> Trek: they are for filesystem support
<DasEi> oldtopman : how to loose... lost
<blakkheim> alexxio_: yes
<seanbrystone> erUSUL, so like 'find | grep /dev/sdc1'?  /dev/sdc1 is what im ytryhing to find when i ran sudo fdisk -l
<EsatYuce> firevai,  ok
<jrib> alexxio_: that's pretty weird
<erUSUL> Trek: enable gparted to work with the respective filesystems: xfs; jfs; ntfs and reiserfs
<EsatYuce> firevai, there are some bar here.
<Trek> blakkheim / erUSUL, so its a god idea to install them?
<alexxio_> of course, cfdisk says there is an unreversable error: damaged partition. but that's not true
<firevai> EsatYuce,  i will pm you
<allowoverride> so here is the big question. should i use alsa or pulseaudio. yes i am using gnome as gui.
<erUSUL> seanbrystone: sudo fdisk -l | grep /dev/sdc1
<blakkheim> Trek: if you forsee yourself needed to work with those filesystems
<sulle> erUSUL, still dont got the awn manager in the system-prefrences-awn manager :S
<seanbrystone> oh ok ty
<EsatYuce> firevai, i m waiting for you
<erUSUL> Trek: it wont hurt and ntfsprogs is usefull for windows paritions
<Trek> erUSUL / blakkheim: alright, thanks for the help.  :)
<erUSUL> sulle: maybe it has its own package
<Trek> got more questions later
<sulle> hmmm ok
<erUSUL> sulle: awn-manager
<sulle> okok
<Gregory_> please ?
<nyqvist> how do i see a list of running applications and killing the one i want?
<erUSUL> !install | Gregory_
<ubottu> Gregory_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<erUSUL> nyqvist: ps aux
<jrib> nyqvist: system -> administration -> system monitor
<erUSUL> nyqvist: pkill appname
<nyqvist> ty
<allowoverride> ZykoticK9: do i need to restart or log out to enable new sound config?
<Gregory_> can ubuntu be installed on an existing ntfs partition ?
<DasEi> erUSUL: just for interest, quite a big ship this rosegarden, did you work with it ?
<guntbert> Gregory_: no
<jrib> Gregory_: with wubi
<emes> has anyone used the wiper.sh tool on an intel ssd?
<erUSUL> DasEi: nope; just know that exist :)
<guntbert> Gregory_: listen to jrib
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: You could shring that ntfs partition and set up the new free space as ext3 or 4, though
<DasEi> erUSUL: will put  it on my vm, though no piano around, get a glance at it,sounds promising
<erUSUL> !ubuntustudio
<SirLoseALot> Provided you dont have windows installed on the ntfs
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Gregory_> well, one of my drives has a power failure. The other drive has data. Can backup data or create new partition but ubuntu does not recognise the ntfs partition. So after backuing up my data, can i install ubuntu then and how ?
<Trek> erUSUL, this will probably stump you, but with ALL the files in my /home/ folder, even when using sudo or root, it requires me to chmod +w <filename> in order to save it
<nyqvist> erUSUL, how do i configure conky? :/
<Trek> erUSUL, this happens even after I shifted ownership to my username
<erUSUL> nyqvist: via ~/.conkyrc search for one in internet to base you config on. tweak as needed
<erUSUL> Trek: what commands did you used. and what are the files's permissions?
<nyqvist> ty
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: What do you mean by Ubuntu does not regocnize it. can not mount it or the installer does not see it?
<Trek> erUSUL: used GUI to shift folder ownership to my username, with Read/Write permissions, checked off the "Apply to all files and subfolders", hit apply
<Gregory_> second drive has data. NTFS partition. Can backup data but Ubuntu does not let me install to either drive as they do not show when i try to run the installer.
<Trek> erUSUL: file in question is .bashrc and .bash_aliases
<Trek> erUSUL: both are in the /home/myUsername folder
<erUSUL> Trek: only those files are affected?
<nyqvist> erUSUL, when i installed conky, to what directory it installed?
<SirLoseALot> does gparted see them?
<Seppoz> whats the comand to install zlib devel package?
<erUSUL> nyqvist: conkyrc is in your home folder. ~/.conkyrc
<L0C4LH05T> Gregory_: Ubuntu can only be installed on a ext2 or ext3 file system, possibly ext4 now.
<Trek> erUSUL: any files under my /home/myUsername folder that were installed with the operating system and not installed by myself are affected
<Gregory_> yes, it sees the one with data. Other is beyond repair. Windows installer won't entertain it.
<nibbler> i thought it can be installed on an ntfs system, within a containerfile which itself is of course extX formatted?
<SirLoseALot> L0C4LH05T: Ubuntu can do ext4
<phocus> anyone figure out how to get UNR to ask for password after suspend?
<Trek> erUSUL: but mainly the .bashrc and .bash_aliases files (I edit them semi-frequently)
<nyqvist> erUSUL, can't find it there.. :/
<vinse> wow, i fixed my browser issue.  in 9.10 starting a browser (ff or chrome) froze the whole desktop and i had to restart.  i fixed it by updating to the newest "kernel" (i admit i dont really get what that means) from here:  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<jazz> any musicians in here?
<guntbert> !ot | jazz
<ubottu> jazz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<L0C4LH05T> Gregory_: Is the file system with data ext2, ext3, or ext4?
<vinse> is that kinda thing normal? is the kernel something should i keep up to date? or once i get everything working should i lock it down and not touch anything?
<nibbler> nice vinse ;-) seems you had some strange/not well supported hardware
<Gregory_> So, I would have to back up any data. How to format drive so ubunt live cd detects it ?
<erUSUL> Trek: you can just give +w to all files for you... chmod u+w -R /home/$USER
<MichRT> Hows it going?
<Trek> erUSUL: alright, thanks.
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: I|m not sure I quite understand the problem. You have one broken drive, as you say. That one obviously wont take a new installation
<L0C4LH05T> !install | Gregory_
<ubottu> Gregory_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<judget> Im thinkinmg abput installing linux backpoprts fpor my karmic 64 machine. my kernel is 2.6.31-9-rt and all the available backports in synaptic are for generic or server. Can someone advise me if i can use generic with an rt kernel?
<MichRT> Hey, has anyone gotten WMP working under Wine Beta 1.1.1? I got it installed, and it loads the file bar, but thats it.
<Seppoz> whats the command to install zlib devel package?
<vinse> nibbler: it's a pretty old laptop, but an ibm, not anything exotic
<nibbler> vinse: once you have a working one, be happy. onrmally you should never have any problem with it, unless you have hardware that just "does not work" (means: not supported by kernel). whatever, even after updating, you can chose to boot an older kernel in the boot menu, if the latest one should be broken for oyu
<jazz> how do i know what channels are available ?
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: Then theres the still working ntfs one, which you said you can backup, so your data isnt lost
<DasEi> MichRT: ask in #winehq, see their database, too
<djm62> Trek: maybe between installs you've kept the same username but changed numerical user ID?
<Trek> djm62: clean install, no upgrades at all
<DasEi> !wine > MichRT
<ubottu> MichRT, please see my private message
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: If you want to install Ubuntu, you can just tell it to use the working ntfs drive and format it with ext3 or 4
<nibbler> vinse: could be some problem with the network driver.... could... but who cares, it seems to be fixed :)
<Trek> djm62: only 2 accounts there, root and myself
<Gregory_> okay, how to format drive from ubuntu live cd
<djm62> Trek: cool, couldn't find it in the scrollback, just a thought.  happened to me once
<MichRT> DasEi: I did, no help. Oh well.
<Trek> erUSUL: i got this: chmod: cannot access `/home/USERNAME/.gvfs': Permission denied
<Trek> erUSUL: I assume that is fine?
<djm62> I kept /home and reinstalled
<Gregory_> I know ubuntu isn't windows but windows setup formats drive in ntfs for me.
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: Windows can not format a drive in ext3/4 for you
<erUSUL> Trek: ok
<Trek> Gregory_ run gparted on the live cd
<Gregory_> i was hoping that ubuntu installer would automatically prepare the drive in the right file format
<MichRT> SirLoseALot: It can, with certain software.
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: However, the Ubuntu installer will run gparted automatically for you
<Trek> Gregory_ it should prepare it in the right format unless you're doing a wubi install
<airtonix> howto suspend karmic from the commandline ?
<erUSUL> airtonix: sudo s2ram
<Trek> erUSUL: it worked, thanks for the help
<SirLoseALot> MichRT: True, I was refering to this case
<Trek> one last thought, erUSUL
<erUSUL> Trek: no problem
<Gregory_> Am still a little confused as setup does not detect either drive but can access data on the second drive.
<airtonix> !info s2ram
<ubottu> Package s2ram does not exist in karmic
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: If you simply want to whipe your current ntfs partition and get Ubuntu on it, let the installer just erase and use the entire disk
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: There is an obvious option for that in the installer
<erUSUL> !find s2ram
<MichRT> OK, is anyone familiar with SRS effects in WMP 11? Is there an equivilant for Ubuntu? Maybe a Rhythmbox plugin?
<ubottu> File s2ram found in linux-doc, linux-ec2-doc, uswsusp
<Gregory_> it doesn't even see it except throught the ubuntu desktop
<jackbrown> anybody could help me about audio in WinXP VBOX?
<jackbrown> (22:45:30) jackbrown: i love VBOX but the audio sucks a little
<jackbrown> (22:45:34) jackbrown: what can i doù
<FloodBot2> jackbrown: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> !find uswsusp
<ubottu> Found: uswsusp
<erUSUL> !info  uswsusp > airtonix
<airtonix> :)
<jazz> guntbert thanks i found exactly what i needed!!
<Trek> erUSUL: using sudo, I was editing /etc/sudoers and /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, and even as sudo or gksudo or any other admin access (even as root), i had to do chmod +w on those files.  any reason that's needed even as sudo?
<airtonix> MichRT, is SRS sound effects or visual effects ?
<MichRT> Sound
<MichRT> For bass, expander, like 3D audio
<airtonix> MichRT, ok. have you looked at audacious ?
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: The Ubuntu Installer doesnt see your ntfs partition? Thats rather unusual. Does it see a partition called "sda"?
<MichRT> Used it before, but not for long
<Gregory_> gparted does. Installer doesn't
<erUSUL> airtonix: this should work too althought is less gentle to the OS ---> echo mem | sudo tee /sys/power/state
<Gregory_> can run diagnostics on broken drive. cannot on drive with data.
<erUSUL> Trek: maybe the problem is deeper? it is maybe your filesystem mounted read only?
<lwizardl> is there a way when using a shorewall/monowall firewall to block acess to any type of proxies ?
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: So how about doing an "advanced
<erUSUL> Trek: check « cat /proc/mounts  »
<MichRT> airtonix: Looking it up.... never really used it before...
<SirLoseALot> and setting up your linux partitions from there?
<Gregory_> I would try reinstalling windows but have only one drive now. do not wanna lose my data trying.
<Trek> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/377932/
<SirLoseALot> ...
<Gregory_> maybe i have a more serious problem.
<Tresmius> does anyone know why the latest nvidia driver doesn't appear as the recommended one?
<MichRT> Nothing new
<WrecknRoll> Does anyone know of any recommended touchscreens for linux/ubuntu or have experience with touchscreens ?
<erUSUL> Trek: everything looks ok....
<Tresmius> I'm downloading it directly from nvidia as a .run file, but what do I do with that?
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: Wait, are you trying to do a dual boot? I think I still dont quite get it...
<erUSUL> Tresmius: do not use that method is unsupported.
<erUSUL> !nvidia | Tresmius
<ubottu> Tresmius: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> Trek: something is very weird in your system ....
<Trek> you're telling me, erUSUL.  i've got 2 other installs on other comps and they dont have this issue
<Gregory_> Reset bios to defaults. had to auto detect all ide devices. before autodetect the only thing that was there constyantly was ide cd drive. Normal post and beep from bios. so figured ide controller was not faulty. Both driuve could not have failed together surely ?
<erUSUL> Trek: can you look around your filesystem and see if all the files have no w permissions? (ls -l)
<Ka|m3R> Hii
<djm62> Trek: you could do a quick sanity check with: ls -an; and id;  I could be howling up the wrong bush....
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: If gparted sees your drive, it is not toasted
<Gregory_> cool. So how to format drive in ext4 from ubuntu live cd ?
<erUSUL> !latest | Tresmius
<ubottu> Tresmius: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Trek> erUSUL, that explains it, those files all have -w
<Shazam> can't get festival running. when I try to get it to say any command, it fails with Linux: can't open /dev/dsp. I have a working sound system. What might this mean
<Tresmius> yeah
<Trek> erUSUL, djm62, the ones owned by root are all identified as owned by 0
<Tresmius> but I had a crash problem with "Eternal Lands" and apparently the fix is to either upgrade my driver or downgrade it
<erUSUL> Trek: everything for all the users? .... how come? a sudo command gone stray ?
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: What exactly are you trying to do? Install ubuntu on the drive without losing the data that is present?
<Trek> erUSUL, not all files, but the protected files
<Tresmius> So I suppose I'll downgrade it!
<Trek> erUSUL, such as those in /etc/udev/
<Tresmius> since the downgrade version is under hardware drivers
<djm62> Trek: and I see your normal user is 1000, like normal.  tree, barking, done ;-)
<Gregory_> I only have one cd drive. All other ide connectors being used. Not sure if i can backup files to dvd with ubuntu and run ubuntu from cd at the same time.
<Shazam> how can I determine what system is being used for sound playback?
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: Do you have a USB stick?
<Trek> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/377935/   <-- ls -al /etc/udev/rules.d/
<aidam> hi i'd like to ask if it is safe to use the wubi version for a longer time. I mean that i have only 1 disk with windows on it and im not very experienced in partitioning to make ubuntu next to the windows.... ?
<Gregory_> yes, but am in a internet cafe because I couldn't work out how to get my internet up with ubuntu.
<Gregory_> usb stick at home
<jrib> aidam: personally, I don't trust wubi, read the warnings on their site
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: Ubuntu should usually pick up your network connections from the live cd. I assume you are using wlan.
<SKULL2006>   
<Gregory_> no. put in mack address. no joy.
<Gregory_> unless am doing something wrong
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: Anyways, You can boot Ubuntu from your USB stick, so your dvd burner is free to backup your data
<Trek> erUSUL, is that normal?
<Gregory_> okay. how to install ubunt on usb stick from live cd
<archboxman> Trek: I may be way off base what text editor did you use to edit sudo ? The book I'm using says not to use a normal text editor for this file and use sudo visudo
<anev> can someone help me with an a ubuntu 9.10 wireless issue?
<Gregory_> I don't have a lot of money and cannot waste it on new hard drive if there is something more serious wrong with pc.
<Trek> archboxman, i used the command sudo VISUAL=gedit visudo
<Gregory_> My data however is very important
<Trek> archboxman: and I edited /etc/sudoers after this issue had already been detected
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: You dont, you use the .iso. Wait a minute, I am looking for an english language tutorial
<Ticko> Hello, Just installed latest version ubuntu via windows installer and I booted up installed deluge and irssi and updates and then rebooted and viola grub console commands come up telling me to boot kernel and i dont know how. (this is after i select ubuntu instead of win7 in mbr)
<terrycojones> i'm running hardy and would like to use https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.24  Can someone tell me what I should add to my /etc/apt/sources.list.d to do this properly?  or am i supposed to get the sources and install myself manually? (i.e., without using apt-get)?
<erUSUL> Trek: why are you focusing on that dir? but no i have rw on all files there
<Trek> archboxman: it works for editing other files as well, and works for all administrative commands
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: Ok, here it is http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<lonnie> I have some general irc questions.
<allowoverride> welp gotta run. thanks for the input peeps. l8
<Trek> erUSUL: I was focusing on that directory as I needed to change the network interface names
<nyqvist> how do i create file in my home folder?
<Gregory_> Don't mind messing around with linux bu all i really want is a cheap (preferably free and easy) way to back up my data. Hence me running a live distro.
<Trek> erUSUL: hold on a sec
<jrib> nyqvist: right click -> create file
<lonnie> I'm using xchat, and in this forum, I see a list of people on the right.
<SirLoseALot> I assume that your internet cafe is running windows
<Gregory_> yes
<nh2> hi, can I boot a system on a live usb stick from ubuntu? my laptop can not boot usb from bios, so I want to boot from the running system
<jrib> !enter | lonnie
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: so this one should work for you
<ubottu> lonnie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gregory_> okay
<lonnie> ok
<nyqvist> i don't have create file.. i can create folder or create document > empty file..
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_:  you need to get the ubuntu image (.iso) and the program as well as your stick
<erUSUL> nyqvist: just open the file with a the text edito; fill with the content save file
<nyqvist> i erased the file, so i want to create
<Trek> erUSUL, so i'm assuming something went screwy in install and messed with permissions.  I was just wondering if there was some idea as to why this happened, so yeah
<Trek> thanks for the help all
<Gregory_> okay. can put on dvd. will ubuntu live cd recognise usb stick ?
<DasEi> terrycojones: which kernel are youu running ?
<kiborr66> a
<lonnie> In IRC, using xchat, anytime I've right-clicked on someones name, and tried to send a message to the directly, I never get a reply. Can someone tell me how to use this better?
<loevborg> On my box, "apt-get update" ends up stalled at 99%, reporting "waiting for headers". How can I find out which of my sources.list lines is the offender?
<nyqvist> erUSUL, i erased the file, so i want to create
<terrycojones> DasEi: 2.6.24-26-generic
<erUSUL> nyqvist: do as i said. « gedit ~/.conkyrc »
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: The point of this is to boot from your usb stick. So you wont be booting from a live cd but from a live usb stick. that way, you can use your dvd drive to backup your important data
<anev> this channel is a joke.
<nyqvist> sec. ty.
<archboxman> trek here you go the short answer was to add the user to the root group not sudo user.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162867
<DasEi>  lonnie:try /query UserName
<seanbrystone> How can I add another distro grub entry to grub?
<Gregory_> okay, but i don't have usb stick here. it's at home. can put plain iso file on dvd though
<jrib> nyqvist: or create empty document...
<SirLoseALot> anev: Maybe so, but it has helped me countless times
<DasEi> terrycojones: second, launching hardy
<Ticko> Hello, Just installed latest version ubuntu via windows installer and I booted up installed deluge and irssi and updates and then rebooted and viola grub console commands come up telling me to boot kernel and i dont know how. (this is after i select ubuntu instead of win7 in mbr)
<terrycojones> DasEi: great, thank you :-)
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<lonnie> DasEi, how can I learn more about these types of commands/
<nyqvist> horray.. it's working :)) ty all :)
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: Get a copy of the guide I linked, the .iso image and the tool linked in the guide on that dvd. You should do fine from there
<Gangrel> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<nyqvist> conky is on.. how do i make conky running at startup?
<DasEi> !irc | Ionnie
<ubottu> Ionnie: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Gregory_> okay, can you give me the link again m8.
<terrycojones> DasEi: I'm hoping that the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/276990 has been backported to Hardy. it's a real pain to have no wifi....
<DasEi> !pm | Ionnie
<ubottu> Ionnie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<SirLoseALot> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<lonnie> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<seanbrystone> uhhh was hoping for more than a ubottu URL but thanks, if i wanted to slog though online manuals, i'd install Slackware, Gentoo or some other "Hard" linux distro ;)
 * seanbrystone hides
<Gregory_> thank you very muc for the time and advice. Got a Pandora coming and need my internet !!!
<nyqvist> erUSUL, conky is on.. how do i make conky running at startup?
<shashank> I have installed office 2007 using wine, but I can't see it anywhere. Can anyone suggest where I can start searching for it on my disk?
<SirLoseALot> Gregory_: wait, you mentioned that you didnt have a working windows at home? in that case, you rather should fetch your usb stick and do it from the internet cafe
<erUSUL> nyqvist: add it to System>Preferences>init apps
<erUSUL> shashank: ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<shashank> erusul, thanks!
 * |FiReWaLL| Hi All
 * |FiReWaLL| Hi All
<jp--> hi guys. can somebody check my forum post? I've got problems trying to get sound work on Jaunty, I think the kernel module for my sound card gets confused with the hdmi and rca output... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8836492#post8836492  thank you =)
<J0Ny> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<nyqvist> erUSUL, ty. find it
<nyqvist> found*
<|FiReWaLL|> J0Ny
<|FiReWaLL|> don't speak here
<|FiReWaLL|> is not for chat
<J0Ny> vazhdoo
<|FiReWaLL|> is just for help
<|FiReWaLL|> :D
<usuario> mi usb dejo de montar alguna sugerencia
<Joeybradley98-iP> uhh
<nyqvist> erUSUL, ahh. i found the startup applications preferences, but how do i add conky to it? i see the add option, but what is the conky running file?
<jPod> Hi
<MichRT> Anything new? I would like SRS WOW effects in Ubuntu, and Audacious is DEFIANTLY a no-go. Any other opinions?
<jPod> I need help with irc on Ubuntu
<jPod> like
<usuario> hello
<jPod> everytime someone says
<jPod> ?DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<jcooke> Anyone know offhand how to switch the login screen back to manually entering my username on karmic?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<usuario> my usb wont mount any suggestions
<MomusHobart> guys, I installed Ubunta 9.10 on my laptop the other day, enabled the ATI (proprietary) drivers, and after a reboot, all I get is a black screen, I'm not sure how to disable this driver from the CLI, any hints?
<Gregory_> okay. that seems to be best idea. thanks again for the advice. At least i can backup my data. reinstall whatever os and if my drives or ide controller is fucked i will know and buy sata drive instead.
<usuario> my usb wont mount any suggestions
<nyqvist> erUSUL ?
<DasEi> terrycojones: sry for lag; you can enable the backports repos for that
<Gregory_> I at least know my sata connector is fine as i haven't used them
<terrycojones> DasEi: how do i do that??  maybe i just need apt-get install linux-backports-modules-hardy  ?   (thanks!)
<usuario> my usb wont mount any suggestions
<erUSUL> nyqvist: put the command name just in name "Conky" in command "conky" in comment whatever you want (no "")
<PiperMp3> Ello!  Need answers quick!  I got the Ubuntu EEE on this computer, and it mounts my Nokia 5800 easy, but i cant change any of the files,  cant copy to or FROM... sais i have to have Root rights,  thats fine... ive tryed everything!  Any one??
<Jordan_U> jcooke, https://edge.launchpad.net/~gdm2setup/+archive/gdm2setup
<seanbrystone> what's the command to get detailed info about my wifi card?
<PiperMp3> I need this computer up and running TONIGHT!
<DasEi> terrycojones: no, you'd do it in /etc/apt/sources.list, but I just overflew the bugreport, did you try to manaually compile it as sugested ?
<Jordan_U> seanbrystone, lshw -C network
<seanbrystone> ty
<PiperMp3> Im taking it to London in the morning, and i got to have contact between the computer and my phone!
<jimmy06> good luck PiperMp3 lol
<nyqvist> erUSUL, ty.. doen that.. i hope it will run at startup.. i can see the conky is in the list now..but without any icon, just name conky with checked v.
<erUSUL> nyqvist: ok
<Jordan_U> PiperMp3, Do you know what the mounpoint is?
<terrycojones> DasEi: no, not yet. I don't know what to put in /etc/apt/sources.list.d though. that's my problem/question.
<hemant> Hi, I have a question about notify-send
<Jordan_U> PiperMp3, *mountpoint
<jimmy06> PiperMp3 type mount and pastebin it
<hemant> When I send more than one message using notify-send, the second one does not show up until the first one is done.
<PiperMp3> urrr... yea,  CdRom0 ect ect..  Its mounted, and i can access it,   cant change any files
<hemant> IS there a way to show multiple messages if present at the same time.
<DasEi> terrycojones: well, there are backports repos in it, but that always brings some risks, too, I would prefer the compile option
<jimmy06> PiperMp3 that a cdrom thats why
<terrycojones> DasEi: ok, thanks a lot.
<Jeje> hi, is there a channel for photoshop please?
<PiperMp3> My computer dont have a Cdrom -.-  My usbs are like CdRom
<jimmy06> PiperMp3 type mount in shell and pastebin the result
<PiperMp3> Shell?  Terminal?
<DasEi> terrycojones: you can follow the suggestion on launchpad ?
<archboxman> Jeje: you mean gimp???
<jimmy06> yes PiperMp3
<PiperMp3> Working...
<Jeje> no, photoshop
<DasEi> hemant: kinda messages ? email ? irc ?
<terrycojones> DasEi: which suggestion?  sorry - there is so much info there.
<hemant> DasEi, irc
<PiperMp3> Did you want me to paste the results in HERE ?
<jimmy06> no
<archboxman> Jeje: this is not microsoft or closed source support..
<jimmy06> psdtbin
<Obelisk> ?DCC CHAT HAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAX 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<DasEi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/276990, post 8, terrycojones
<hemant> DasEi: I am using irssi on remote server and use a notification script, however when I get multiple messages, they show up one after other.
<twomonkies> can someone tell my why ubuntu deny all connections from a ip-adress without the firewall activated... works fine from other ip-adresses ?
<hemant> DasEi: I would like to see them as they arrive
<xenocampanoli> Where do I find an Ubuntu Server 32 bit iso download?
<DasEi> hemant: I'm using pidgin here, it gives a sound, highlights the tab of the channel in a color and can also produce popups
<Losha> Jeje, there *are* photoshop channels on irc, just not this one. google irc photoshop....
<xenocampanoli> I see nothing for this anymore on the main Ubuntu site?
<terrycojones> DasEi: thanks - that's what i was planning. just wondered if there was a more recommended / less manual approach. will do. thanks again!
<hemant> DasEi: This is q more general question than irc, in my case the use case happends to be IRC, but otherwise too, i think notify-send message should not block
<xenocampanoli> Is there a place I can get a modern Ubuntu server 32 bit iso?
<erUSUL> xenocampanoli: ubuntu.com
<Losha> xenocampanoli, something you're not finding on http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download ?
<p11kki0> hello
<DasEi> hemant: you're right, but I'm not too deep in irrsi, ask again for an irrsi user
<xenocampanoli> ubuntu.com ONLY HAS 64BIT.
<hemant> DasEi: as I said again, its not irssi issues, its net-send, for e.g try this...
<DasEi> xenocampanoli: ubuntu has 32, too
<hemant> i mean notify-send
<hemant> try this
<hemant> notify-send "Hi" -t 100000
<archboxman> hemant: there is a chatroom for irssi and it may be a good Idea to check there
<SiRuX2> Anyone remember this PC game as a game? It was an interactive pc game for kids.. You were in a town with a car and you had to get out of town.. a part I remember was driving over nails and I had to go back into the town.... Anyone have any idea of what game this was?
<hemant> followed by notify-send "by" -t 100000
<xenocampanoli> Presumably then I can use 32 bit desktop as a rescue disk for server?
<hemant> you wont see the by foruntil the 10 sec are over
<hemant> archboxman: again this is not irssi question, this is notify-send question
<xenocampanoli> DasEi:  I only see 64 bit for server.
<DasEi> xenocampanoli: which image you want ? ubuntu karmic 32 server ?
<archboxman> hemant: did you run the script from the irssi website ,becuase none here wrote the script may want to ask irssi
<xenocampanoli> DasEi:  just the latest 32 bit Ubuntu Server should be fine.
<xfact> is that possible to install (Java) Jre and Jdk latest versions in ubuntu externally?
<hemant> archboxman: its not a script, its just 2 commands, try it in your terminal
<xenocampanoli> DasEi:  Perhaps I can just use the desktop for rescue purposes...??
<hemant> archboxman: as long as u have libnotify installed, notify-send should work
<archboxman> hemant: there is a irssi script for notifactions...
<erUSUL> xfact: define externaly
<DasEi> xenocampanoli: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-i386.iso.torrent  (torrent)
<Losha> xenocampanoli,  32 bit desktop should be fine as a rescue disk for server, depending on what kind of rescuing you need to do...
<hemant> archboxman: can you drop the irssi thing, its nothing to do with irssi
<DasEi> xenocampanoli: or install the server-kernel in the later, works, too
<jimmy06> xenocampanoli http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-server
<jimmy06> xenocampanoli click "Alternative download options"
<peppino59> ciao
<jimmy06> then smack yourself
<xfact> erUSUL, means, I have downloaded Jre 6 update 18 (.bin file) from java's website, and now it's possible to install?
<DasEi> xenocampanoli: for own research : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors
<Losha> jimmy06, :-)
<peppino59> list
<rl> ola
<Blackcamaro8> Where can I find a good tutorial on using two video adapters with Ubuntu 9.10?
<xenocampanoli> Thank you all.
<DasEi> xenocampanoli: torrent is , depending on your bandwith, very fast and re-checks the iso, that's why I prefer it
<ubyserver> Has anyone ever setup plesk on ubuntu server LTS.
<ubyserver> I just ran into a hostname error "unable to determine the hostname"
<xfact> Anyone can help with that, my all java based application does not working :(
<ubyserver> I looked into my /etc/hosts file and notice my host is p123456.
<iceroot> xfact: java installed?
<jimmy06> ubyserver set the host name then
<ubyserver> I don't know what to set it to
<ubyserver> It is a webserver
<archboxman> hemant: is this what your trying to do with irssi?  http://bp3.blogger.com/_6a-FTjDQbIk/RaoQDkuxR8I/AAAAAAAAAAM/hqLvticydVI/s1600-h/fnotify-example.jpg
<iceroot> ubyserver: to the hostname
<iceroot> ubyserver: ask your provider for the correct hostname
<xfact> iceroot: yea, installed but old version (java 6 update 15)
<ubyserver> alright.
<DasEi> ubyserver: sudo hostname ubyserver
<iceroot> xfact: java -version  is what telling?
<jimmy06> does it say 127.0.0.1 p123456.
<hemant> archboxman: can u please just forget about irssi, i m just trying to resolve notify-send
<peppino59> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hemant> archboxman: but looking at the image, u see two pop-ups right, thats what I really want
<kurrent> i have ubunut server installed. i have installed another harddrive and want to copy the installtion over to the new harddrive and get rid of the original drive. is this a fairly complicated process? any suggestions, links etc would be greatly appreciated
<ubyserver> hostname reads p2134370
<hemant> archboxman: but unable to do that with notify-send. I just want to popups
<iceroot> archboxman: nice but its only working if irssi is running local? i am using ssh for irssi
<Blackcamaro8> Can anyone tell me where to find a tutorial on using two video cards while running Ubuntu?
<xfact> iceroot, this is weird, java version "1.6.0_0"
<xfact> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.6.1) (6b16-1.6.1-3ubuntu1)
<xfact> OpenJDK Client VM (build 14.0-b16, mixed mode, sharing)
<ubyserver> ls
<iceroot> xfact: you should use sun-java6-jdk and not openjdk
<iceroot> xfact: imo openjdk is not running very well
<DasEi> Blackcamaro8: I can't, but general advice is possible
<jimmy06> ubyserver cat /etc/hosts and pastebin the result
<xfact> But non of my browser;s working with Java apps (e.g facebook java based photo uploader and more)
<ubyserver> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<ubyserver> 69.174.245.180 p2134370. p2134370
<ubyserver> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<ubyserver> # (added automatically by netbase upgrade)
<FloodBot4> ubyserver: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubyserver> Very sorry
<iceroot> xfact: because you dont have sun-java6-plugin installed
<xfact> iceroot, How to do that?
<Blackcamaro8> DasEi: General advice being?
<jimmy06> ubyserver pastebin it :)
<xfact> iceroot, How to install sun java?
<DasEi> Blackcamaro8: both same cards ?
<ubyserver> Only two lines :)
<iceroot> xfact: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<ubyserver> 245.180 p2134370. p2134370
<ubyserver> 17:38 ubyserver • # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<ubyserver> 17:38 ubyserver • # (
<ubyserver> MY god
<FloodBot4> ubyserver: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> !java | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<Blackcamaro8> DasEi: It's two nVIDIA cards, both being DX9 capable. GF 5200FX and GF 6200A-LE.
<Losha> kurrent: it's reasonably complicated. You have to format & partition the new disk, then copy over the data, then reinstall grub on the target. At a minimum, you may need to hand edit /etc/fstab. Sorry, dunno of any sites. Try google...
<ubyserver> just tried to paste one line
<iceroot> xenocampanoli: and sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre if yu want the runtime-environment
<iceroot> xenocampanoli: sorry
<jimmy06> ubyserver paste it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<iceroot> xfact: and sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre if yu want the runtime-environment
<jimmy06> and give the link
<zilkomaa> Does someone know how to get rid off tearing video in tv?  Using mplayer, video is fine in monitor.
<iceroot> xfact: dont forget to enable multiverse-repo
<kurrent> Losha: thanks
<peppino59> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<iceroot> Blackcamaro8: there is no directx in linux
<xfact> iceroot, During the previous command action it says 'sun-java6-plugin is already the newest version'
<mlregister> Can someone help me install an Encore enlwi-g2 Wireless PCI card on my ubuntu system? Current problem is that when i place the card in a PCI slot, ubuntu doesnt load past the splash screen
<Blackcamaro8> iceroot: I know this. They are DirectX 9 certified cards.
<DasEi> Blackcamaro8: ic, so no sli, you need a section in your xorg.conf for each card, files of interest /var/log/Xorg.0.log  and /etc/X11/xorg.conf, did you already...
<xevious> Is there a dedicated channel for the netbook remix?
<iceroot> xfact: hm, ok
<rs2> hallo, vielleicht für Euch eine ungewöhnlich einfache Frage. Ich habe 2 Rechner mit Ubuntu 8.04. Bei dem einen Rechner hüpft der Firefox (aber auch andere Programme) "zurück", als ob man den "Pfeil nach links" in der Leiste gewählt hätte. Wo stellt man das aus?
<ubyserver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377960/
<DasEi> Blackcamaro8: look up your cards under hardwaredrivers ?
<iceroot> Blackcamaro8: doenst matter if dirext 1, dirext 9 or directx100 or soemthing else
<Blackcamaro8> DasEi: Nope. I haven't even installed Ubuntu on this machine yet.
<waltm> Hi, I failed to upgrade from 8.10 and now can only boot into a terminal after a long string of errors.  apt-get upgrade also exits with a 'too many errors' warning.  is it possible to salvage this or do I have to wipe everthing and start from scratch?
<iceroot> Blackcamaro8: you want sli or just 2 screens?
<DasEi> !de | rs2
<ubottu> rs2: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<woodyjlw> I have a 40 gig laptop drive I stuck in a external usb case and it had ubuntu installed on it, I now have it plugged in through the usb and want to format it to a linux format , i think is ext 2 but it says I am denied. what do I need to do?
<jimmy06> thats white space between the . ubyserver
<rs2> sorry
<Blackcamaro8> DasEi: But I am quite familiar with it, because I'm using it on the second computer on my desk.
<xfact> II think I have tough problem, cause I have Java installed but any browser not supporting this, I have wait till Lynx :(
<iceroot> rs2: its mousebutton 4 normally which is doing this
<DasEi> Blackcamaro8: so that will be way to go, and then run two monitors on it ? four ?
<Blackcamaro8> iceroot: I was just telling things about the card. I want to use two monitors on two graphics adapters, one PCI, one AGP.
<gc_for_ubuntu> Hey there. I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and Im unable to change to the right screen size because in the list only lets me change to 800x600, so I got a big black space all around my screen. Plz help, Im pretty new to linux. Thanks
<Blackcamaro8> DasEi: I'm wanting one monitor per adapter.
<iceroot> Blackcamaro8: just insert both cards, its working great here with two other different cards
<CHRISJERICH-90b2> hello
<jimmy06> you need to find what your hostname is supposed to be then change it where is says "p2134370. p2134370" the white space between the . and p shouldnt be there
<Losha> woodyjlw: install gparted, and use it to partition and then format the usb drive. Understand that you will lose any data on the drive when you reformat
<seanbrystone> is there a way to disable the 60 second delay dialog box when restarting ubuntu? I'm tired of clicking yes or no. just restart the darn thing.
<DasEi> Blackcamaro8: why not two on the 6200 ?
<iceroot> Blackcamaro8: i am using 3 monitors with 2 different nvidia-cards
<Blackcamaro8> iceroot: I don't own a DVI to VGA.
<Blackcamaro8> Oops
<Blackcamaro8> DasEi: I don't own a DVI to VGA.
<mlregister> Can someone help me install an Encore enlwi-g2 Wireless PCI card on my ubuntu system? Current problem is that when i place the card in a PCI slot, ubuntu doesnt load past the splash screen
<iceroot> Blackcamaro8: buy an adapter its cheeper then the energy-costs for 2 cards
<CHRISJERICH-90b2> hello can some body help me plz..........
<woodyjlw> Losha,  good that is what I want anyways thanks
<jrib> CHRISJERICH-90b2: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<iceroot> !ask | CHRISJERICH-90b2
<ubottu> CHRISJERICH-90b2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Blackcamaro8> DasEi: I don't have a job or pay the bills. Money is out of the question.
<Blackcamaro8> Oops
<Blackcamaro8> SORRY XD I meant Iceroot.
<peppino59> ciao
<DasEi> Blackcamaro8: that would be easy, cheap and many have them flying around
<CHRISJERICH-90b2> ok
<peppino59> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<iceroot> Blackcamaro8: they costs 1 €
<gc_for_ubuntu> ﻿Hey there. I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and Im unable to change to the right screen size because in the list only lets me change to 800x600, so I got a big black space all around my screen. Plz help, Im pretty new to linux. Thanks
<usuario> my usb wont mount any suggestions
<jimmy06> wont mount ? lol
<jimmy06> gn guys xD
<DasEi> usuario: does fdisk -l find it ?
<b52> hey guys
<b52> how can i configure notify-osd?
<CHRISJERICH-90b2> Does some one no how to put ubuntu on xo labtop i have a sd card 2gb
<iceroot> DasEi: usuario sudo fdisk -l
<Blackcamaro8> DasEi: I understand this. But I have the current setup of two graphics cards, and two monitors. I don't feel like rummaging around for money and then driving out to buy a DVI-VGA adapter. I'd like to know how to set it up the way it is.
<iceroot> CHRISJERICH-90b2: you want to install onto a 2gb card?
<Blackcamaro8> DasEi: Energy costs mean nothing to me, I'd rather have two efficient graphics cards than one that is heavily overused.
<peppino59_> !list!
<CHRISJERICH-90b2> yes iceroot
<DasEi> Blackcamaro8: as said, first set up the system with both cards installed, and ask iceroot for additional hints then
<iceroot> Blackcamaro8: just insert the two cards and boot the system, its working automaticly. after that use the nvidia-x-config setup thing and manage the output
<Savino> What channel do I go to for help with a possibly corrupted wubi root disk?
<Blackcamaro8> I'll try it. If it doesn't work, I'll be back.
<iceroot> Savino: this
<Losha> peppino59_: how many times do you have to be told that we have no files to list because we don't share files here?
<usuario> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377963/
<usuario> iceroot: i dont think its there
<Losha> gc_for_ubuntu: find out what graphics card you have. There may be special drivers you need to download for it to work properly....
<iceroot> usuario: plugin the usb-device and look if dmesg is showing it
<DasEi> usuario: does lsusb find it ?
<iceroot> usuario: or lsusb
<iceroot> CHRISJERICH-90b2: 2gb are not enough for ubuntu
<Savino> Excelent, thanks.  I had a working wubi 9.10 install and whenshutting down, I lost house power.  Now when it reboots I'm getting only a kernel panic, with a VFS error
<iceroot> CHRISJERICH-90b2: you need a 4gb card
<usuario> dasei: yes it sees it
<archboxman> hemant: look at this ! even though there may be more then one way to do notify-send in linux with irssi ... http://pthree.org/2007/03/21/irssi-gui-notify/
<DasEi> usuario: paste the out, too
<Random832> Savino; run chkdsk in windows maybe?
<CHRISJERICH-90b2> yes it is
<Savino> Can someone walk me thorugh fixing htis?
<Random832> have you run chkdsk in windows?
<usuario> dasei: Bus 001 Device 011: ID 0951:1623 Kingston Technology
<Savino> Random832 - I did a chkdsk /r already
<hemant> archboxman: looking at it
<lulZ_D> hi
<Random832> do you have an ubuntu livecd?
<DasEi> usuario: though there by default : sudo apt-get install usb-utils
<Savino> Yes, thats what I'm running now
<Random832> ok
<hemant> archboxman: I guess you did not get my question.
<qmr> I have installed unrar programs but file roller is not opening rar archives ... same problem with ace archives.  what gives?
<Random832> have you run fsck on the image?
<Savino> yes
<Random832> did it tell you anything?
<blakkheim> !info unrar-nonfree | qmr
<ubottu> qmr: Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in karmic
<linuxR> hello, I have installed ubuntu on my netbook. Now I would like to have my home directories on another drive than currently...how do I do this? thanks
<hemant> archboxman: notification works for me, the only issue is when I get 2 messages one after the other
<usuario> dasei: could not find usb-untils package
<Savino> Its giving a superblock errir
<hemant> archboxman: the second message does not show up until the first one has completely finished showing itself.
<gc_for_ubuntu> ﻿Hey there. I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and Im unable to change to the right screen size because in the list only lets me change to 800x600, so I got a big black space all around my screen. Plz help, Im pretty new to linux. Thanks
<Random832> what's the exact error - pastbin if it's too long for irc
<zvacet> qmr : right click and extract here doesn´t work?
<DasEi> usuario: though there by default : sudo apt-get install usbutils       ,sry
<qmr> zvacet: I am trying "open" from firefox download
<blakkheim> qmr: can you run unrar x file.rar
<Savino> Specifically: The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem.
<Random832> ok...
<archboxman> hemant: I seen this ... I thought maybe looking over someone install my give you an idea... to limit your problem .... I guess not :( my bad
<qmr> ok ok wait... I downloaded it... and file roller can read it
<qmr> but I can't "open" from firefox.  is this a firefox bug ?
<Random832> i believe there are backup copies of the superblock
<usuario> dasei: 0 updates, 0 installs, 0 eliminated, and 0 updated
<Random832> try fsck -b 32768 [your image file]
<hemant> archboxman: np, appreciate your patience to try to understand the problem. I hope i get a solution./workaround
<DasEi> usuario: so there as thought, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Savino> ok.  Trying now..
<DasEi> usuario: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<Savino> Random832: Is that againt the mounted device, or the actual disk file?
<Random832> the huh?
<usuario> dasei: could not find pastebinit package and pastebinit order not found
<CHRISJERICH-90b2> http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Ubuntu_On_OLPC_XO
<Savino> against the mounted root.disk or the actual root.disk file itself?
<Random832> mounted?
<Random832> you mean like /dev/loopsomething? shouldn't matter in that case
<archboxman> hemant:ok good luck going to try this notify-send my self for irssi good idea... Only I'm using Arch Linux on this box for irssi .. well time for me to ask Arch Linux about this have a good day
<hemant> archboxman: thans, u too, if u get a soln, share it some place, so google will show it up.
<Random832> i'm not sure how wubi does things or what exactly you've "mounted"
<hemant> i will do the same.
<DasEi> usuario: /var/log/syslog,  see:
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DasEi> manual, then
<Random832> wherever your filesystem is supposed to be - i.e. whatever you're fsck-ing
<Random832> i don't understand what you mean by mounted - how did you mount it?
<Savino> Its running now against the root.disk file now....lots of checksum errors on screen now
<usuario> desei: permision denied
<Random832> but it managed to start up when you did -b 32768? that's good at least
<mix22891> hello. how do i install bitorrnet please?
<Random832> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Random832> !pm | CHRISJERICH-90b2
<ubottu> CHRISJERICH-90b2: please see above
<Savino> Yep, it did.  Now I'm getting asked to fix<y> about a billion times.... :)
<DasEi> usuario: gedit /var/log/syslog
<DasEi> then paste it
<Random832> that's nice it doesn't repeat itself
<MilitantPotato> how do you launch a process in a bash script and then have terminal release the process?  I tried firefox && disown; but it just waits for firefox to close
<usuario> desei: what should i look for here?
<Savino> ok, fsck is now done
<Random832> MilitantPotato; firefox & disown
<sidney> is there a wiki on dualbooting 2 linux oses
<Random832> one ampersand
<CHRISJERICH-90b2> what is above ubottu
<Random832> CHRISJERICH-90b2; the note about you should ask for help in the channel instead of in /msg
<DasEi> usuario: (DasEi) errors concerning usb ?! the device from lsusb ?!
<gc_for_ubuntu> ﻿Hey there. I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and Im unable to change to the right screen size because in the list only lets me change to 800x600, so I got a big black space all around my screen. Plz help, Im pretty new to linux. Thanks
<CHRISJERICH-90b2> what
<SliderMan> can someone help me fix ubuntu dosent load after install within windows and i get grub console instead.
<kAyJaY> anybody there apsaking Deutsch?
<kAyJaY> anybody there speaking Deutsch?
<DasEi> usuario: another question : does gparted find it ?
<Savino> Random832:  FSCK is reporting clean now. Time to reboot?
<Shurakai> kAyJaY, #ubuntu-de ist für deutsch
<SirLoseALot> kAyJaY: Jo. Es gibt nen channel ubuntu-de
<DasEi> !de | kAyJaY
<ubottu> kAyJaY: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kAyJaY> thank you
<zvacet> CHRISJERICH-90b2:  maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD can help you
<Random832> Savino; no guarantee your system will be bootable - what all did fsck say it needed to do?
<nvme> if i have two computers connected to  a middle-man sshd using ssh tunnel (for port forwarding), does all data between the two comps flow throgh the middle man ?
<MilitantPotato> Random832: http://pastebin.com/d7e96cadb    line 24, terminal is waiting for firefox to close
<Savino> Random832: There were 2 error groups: "The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. " and "The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. "
<SliderMan> can someone help me fix ubuntu dosent load after install within windows and i get grub console instead.
<Random832> MilitantPotato; what terminal?
<SliderMan> any grub experts on?
<DasEi> nvme: if it's a router, yes
<SliderMan> :P
<usuario> dasei: (sorry bout the name) i really dont know how to read this
<usuario> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377972/
<MilitantPotato> Random832: gnome-terminal
<Random832> how are you starting this script?
<MilitantPotato> Random832: I'm running ./firefox
<Random832> MilitantPotato; and it doesn't give you your prompt back after you run that?
<sidney> how do i register a nick
<Pici> !register | sidney
<ubottu> sidney: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<mix22891> hello. how do i install bitorrnet please?
<Random832> Savino; i thought you said you got it running and there were checksum errors or something
<mix22891> i've download the files
<usuario> mix22891: check if its on ur system as transmission
<MilitantPotato> it is, but it's spamming with messages from firefox, is that normal?
<sarthor> HI, i am using karmic 32 bit, my laptop say on lspci, "Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01" , what will be my source=   ?   ,wlan0,6, HELP
<Random832> MilitantPotato; yes.
<DasEi> !info bittorrent | mix22891:
<SliderMan> can someone help me fix ubuntu dosent load after install within windows and i get grub console instead.
<ubottu> mix22891:: bittorrent (source: bittorrent): Original BitTorent client and tracker - console tools. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-11.1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 52 kB, installed size 300 kB
<MilitantPotato> Random832: Ok, thanks
<Random832> if you want to close the terminal just close it - exit your shell or hit X
<Savino> Initially it would not boot, and was getting kernel panic and VFS erorr. fsck fixes the inode and directory issues and now reports a clean disk.
<nvme> DasEi, no its just a linux server sitting somewhere that I use for getting around NAT, but i dont want to put too much load on it (from transfers)
<Random832> if you want it to keep going in the background you should do > /dev/null 2>&1
<DasEi>  mix22891: sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<Random832> to just not see the output
<usuario> dasei: any idea?
<MilitantPotato> Random832: I'll make a note of that, thanks for the help
<Random832> Savino; ok - mount it and look in /lost+found, is there anything there?
<mix22891> Thanks DaEsi !
<Random832> how many inodes and directories had problems - and did it say what directories?
<DasEi> usuario: syslog report io - errors , so a broken stick, but fdisk is strange hen, still, again the out from usb ?
<DasEi> lsusb*
<alexactis> ôpa voltei
<Savino> Random832:  lost+found is empty
<gc_for_ubuntu> Hi there. I cant set up my screen the the best resolution. I get this message (You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.) but when I do it the screen doesnt work at all...Help plz
<usuario> dasei: again the out from usb i dont understand
<alexactis> alguem poderia me ajudar
<mix22891> Thanks DasEi !
<Random832> eh, actually i guess there's really nothing else to do either way - go ahead and reboot - if it doesn't work then you'll have to install; you could install a fresh copy and mount the old disk image to get your files off it
<DasEi> usuario: lsusb
<DasEi> mix22891: vuze (azureus) is a much better app, consider installing from their hp
<Pici> !floodbots > CHRISJERICH-90b2
<ubottu> CHRISJERICH-90b2, please see my private message
<Savino> Random832: The list of inodes/directories has scrolled off screen but there were a bunch of them...perhaps a hundred or so dirctories
<DasEi> mix22891: also utorrent runs under wine
<qwerty> Hi room
<Random832> did they look important?
<usuario> dasei: it is found
<DasEi> !hi | querty
<ubottu> querty: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<qwerty> Does anyone know if there is a chatroom for html and web design?
<DasEi> usuario: we know, again the output ?
<Savino> fsck didnt give the actual directory name,just a number
<Random832> hmm
<usuario> dasei: Bus 001 Device 011: ID 0951:1623 Kingston Technology
<Random832> well nothing really to do now except try booting
<Savino> As an example:  "The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. "
<Random832> if it still screws up you'll have to reinstall
<SliderMan> hi, i have installed ubuntu from windows and after installation ubuntu dont boot and i see grub console instead, any help?
<Random832> wait, does it still do that? or are you pasting the wrong thing?
<CHRISJERICH-90b2> who nos about ubuntu
<Savino> Random832:  Lets try that again... "Free inodes count wrong for group #49 (8176, counted=8170)."
<MilitantPotato> Is there a way to force tone control if it's not supported by onboard support?
<Savino> Random832:  and "Directories count wrong for group #48 (0, counted=5)."
<Guest10877> Is anyone familiar with html web design
<MilitantPotato> If that makes any sense...
<Random832> no way to tell from that if it was important or not i guess
<BluesKaj> !ask | CHRISJERICH-90b2
<ubottu> CHRISJERICH-90b2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Savino> Yep, it seems that way.  Perhaps just reboot and see what the kernel says
<Random832> all i can say now is try booting - if it works, great, if not, back up any of your files you can recover and do a fresh install
<Random832> and if you lose power often invest in a UPS
<Savino> Random832: If I need to do a fresh install, can I install from the CD, and copy over everything, including /etc, /home...all files?
<LordVorp> how do I "untar" an rpm file?
<Random832> even one that gives you five minutes of power
<usuario> dasei: any idea
<LordVorp> dang, wrong channel
<Savino> Random832:  Agreed.  First time I've lost power in about 6 years...Murphys Law got me...
<Random832> Savino; honestly, I wouldn't recommend it
<SliderMan> hi, i have installed ubuntu from windows and after installation ubuntu dont boot and i see grub console instead, anyone can help me fix it?
<MilitantPotato> Random832: does mounting with sync and disabling write caching help prevent data corruption during a powerloss?
<Random832> do you not have sufficient space to do a new install and keep your old image around to recover files from?
<Savino> Random832:  So all of the apps and config stuff I did is non recoverable if it doesnt boot?
<Random832> MilitantPotato; probably - nothing's 100%..... i had a power loss cause a head crash.
<Savino> Random823: Yep I do have the space to keep both..Ihave about 2 TB online
<Random832> Savino; well most of your configuration should be saved if you copy your whole home directory over
<Random832> at least your personal settings - don't know if you were like running a server or something
<David_B> hello
<Random832> as for apps - just install all the same packages you had before
<Savino> Random832:  No server running, just setup as a desktop.  I did have a lot of package installed through Synaptic,and dont remember all they wre.
<mix22891> where is the sofware that i've installed is?
<David_B> is this the correct place to receive help with installing Ubuntu server for a relative newbie?
<Random832> well that's simple enough to solve - if you ever find yourself wanting to run an application and it's not installed, install it
<mix22891> i did: sudo apt-get install samba
<mix22891> where is the sofware that i've installed is?
<Random832> if you're that worried, chroot into it and do dpkg -l and save the output
<Savino> random832:  Yep, that will work.  Thanks muchl I do appreciate your help.  I'm off to reboot out of LiveCD
<Savino> Random832: Ah, chroot and dpkg it...excellent
<Random832> dpkg -l cuts off long package names
<DefineByte> anyone here know how to set up a cross compiling environment to compile an i386 kernel on amd64?
<Random832> so you need to set COLUMNS=some large number if you want the full names to show up in the saved output
<Savino> Random832: At least it will give me a good list to start from.
<Random832> right
<Random832> and you might not have to reinstall at all - this is just in case
<anto9us> mix22891, it will install lots of files in different locations, samba though is run a s a service, the script to start it is at /etc/init.d/samba
<Danny``> I'm installing Ubuntu on a friend's computer
<Danny``> because he can't handle Windows
<Danny``> I selected "Install Ubuntu" from the live disc setup but it appears frozen
<Savino> Random832:  that would be nice...but Murphys Law got me once.... :)
<Savino> Thanks, again.
<Danny``> It's stuck on the screen
<anto9us> mix22891, ubuntu also supports the service command e.g. sudo service samba start|stop|restart
<Danny``> Any ideas?
<DasEi> SliderMan: sry, I got disconnected
<DasEi> usuario: has left ?
<meepmoop> trying to login to a proxy my friend has setup every time I try to login I get an error in ubuntu (publickey,password) can anyone help?
<David_B> Hello, i'm having some trouble with getting past the GRUB stage of installation of Ubuntu Server, is this a good place to get help?
<anto9us> Danny``, how much RAM is installed on that machine?
<sum1> hi all
<Danny``> Not enough
<sum1> i got a simple question
<anto9us> Danny``, get the alternative text based install
<sum1> how can i write in bash a multiple if statement?
<Danny``> I don't, unfortunately. I just rebooted
<Danny``> Is there a way to do that?
<jrib> sum1: you mean nested?
<David_B> anyone?
<sum1> jrib no.. i prefer not
<Danny``> OEM install?
<sum1> jrib *if possible :P
<jrib> sum1: then defined "multiple if statement"
<DasEi> sum1: using else, ask in #bash
<mix22891> anto9us > i mean samba scan
<sum1> DasEi not else, i mean many OR for the same if.. ok i google again -__-
<David_B> can anyone help me, or am i in the incorrect room?
<sum1> thx anyway
<anto9us> Danny``, no, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<turbowei> David_B, what trouble?
<DasEi> sum1: you can have an if in an if, but I don't really get your question
<Danny``> I only have a disk
<David_B> someone is currently helping me in #ubuntu-beginners
<BHoward> I cant seem to find any USB Wimax modems that will work with ubuntu. Has anybody seen anything?
<sum1> DasEi i want to do multiple tests without nesting.. for clarity
<kun> Hi
<SliderMan> hi, i have installed ubuntu from windows and after installation i restart my computer choose ubuntu from windows boot loader and ubuntu dont boot and i see grub console instead saying something like sh:grub> anyone can help me fix it?
<kun> someone girl?
<anto9us> Danny``, if you can borrow memory from elsewhere to run the install then that would be an option
<kun> I have Trisquel
<DasEi> sum1: so one if after the other
<Danny``> I think it's working
<sum1> DasEi yes.. ok finded it, if [ statement1 -o statement2 -o statement2 ]
<kun> somebody speak spanish?
<ejv> !espanol | kun
<ubottu> kun: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sum1> DasEi maybe when i tryied it some time ago i used a wrong statement and i missed it :P
<Danny``> It says "Can not mount /dev/ loop0 *cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs"
<DefineByte> Well, if no one knows how to compile for i386 on AMD64 I guess I'll have to install 32bit Ubuntu. Bit of a pain though. >.<
<anto9us> Danny``, clean the disk and check for scratches
<Danny``> Hmm
<Danny``> okay
<DasEi> DefineByte: getlibs is what you need
<Danny``> Is that my only recourse?
<DasEi> !info getlibs
<ubottu> Package getlibs does not exist in karmic
<nyqvist> hi.. i downloaded the catalyst installer for my hd4850 ati card.. how do i run the install?
<letaris> hello
<anto9us> Danny``, if it's reporting errors reading the disk, then that or burn another one
<letaris> hello
<letaris> hello
<mikeyfbi2> i have windows and ubuntu installed and i boot to grub everytime ... is there any command in linux terminal that i can auto boot to a certain grub entry?
<letaris> hellooooooo...............
<DasEi> DefineByte: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<Danny``> I don't have any blank discs, this is a disk that I got from Ubuntu
<mikeyfbi2> ie - type a linux command in terminal to reboot to windows when needed?
<Guest_84123>   grub?
<letaris> can some one help me
<Danny``> Could it be an error on the reader part? It's an old computer
<DefineByte> DasEi: thanks a lot. :)
<DasEi> nyqvist: oo, ati... most prbly won't work
<anto9us> Danny``, have you checked it yet?
<Danny``> I rubbed it off, no real scratches
<Danny``> I just took it out of it's case from the factory
<nyqvist> won't work? :( what the heck? :( so how do i install drivers for my videocard? :?
<mikeyfbi2> Guest_84123, isn't that what it's called when you reboot, and have the option to choose what system you are booting into
<Guest_84123>   i disnt know
<Guest_84123>   didnt*
<anto9us> Danny``, ok, how much RAM does the machine have?
<Danny``> I don't know, I would guesstimate less than gig
<letaris> hello can so body help me plz!
<Guest_84123>   but what I do know . . .
<DasEi> nyqvist: just ask again for your particular model, since hardy the drivers from ati lack support for xorg, but the free radeon are quite good, on my old 9600 could even run compiz with it
<scivi> ask ure question letaris
<letaris> ok
<DefineByte> DasEi: any idea why it's not in karmic? can it cause problems?
<Guest_84123>   is that Ubuntu or woteva has more problems than all of the previous versions of MS Windows put 2 gther :)
<letaris> how can i get ubuntu on  xo labtop
<Danny``> Now it's telling me boot failed whenever
<Guest_84123>   but
<scivi> XO?
<DasEi> DefineByte: most apps are there in 64 bit, too, what do you need ?
<Guest_84123>   I still hate MS Windows
<Jordan_U> letaris, http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Ubuntu_On_OLPC_XO
<nyqvist> DasEi, i run compiz and all..i guess ubuntu installed some drivers for it :) but i lack in watching movies.. etc..so ain't there some drivers that i need to install for my Gigabyte hd4850 video card?
<DefineByte> DasEi: i don't know exactly what I need. I just need to be able to compile the kernel for i386.
<Qvintvs> how do multiple #! lines work in a script? ie if there are two of them which one is used?
<mix22891> i've install Samba scan and i don't see any icon
<DasEi> nyqvist: if compiz runs and resoltion is fine, your problem is elsewhere, hdmi videos ?
<happyfeet> anyone use blender3d?
<nyqvist> dvdrip and hd movies, yes.
<DasEi> DefineByte: oo, then you definitly need a 32 bit os
<Danny``> I guess I will go buy some blank CDs and burn the small installation
<Danny``> Thanks
<ZykoticK9> Qvintvs, the "#!/interpreter" is typically only used on the first line of a script, I "imagine" others are ignored (you might want to try asking in #bash) for a more authoritative answer (as mine is only a guess)
<DefineByte> DasEi: surely there's got to be a way? Seems unbelievable that there isn't
<happyfeet> Anyone out there use blender3d?
<mix22891> i've install Samba scan and i don't see any icon
<DasEi> DefineByte: the kernel is what makes a sys either a 32 or 64, their libs are different, so can't mix it
<ZykoticK9> !anyone > happyfeet
<ubottu> happyfeet, please see my private message
<euphorian> hello all, i think the nvidia-glx-96 driver i have is bad for my video card, and i dont think it will work with the later versions, its an old graphics card, but performs way better in windows :(
<anto9us> happyfeet, join #blender
<sarthor> Hi Again, my kismet is working now, Now, my dsl modem is just 5 ft away from my laptop, and it shows my 55% signals, while on windows 7 and on the other laptop the signals are more than 90%, I am using ubuntu karmic 32bit on Asus K50IN, how can i slove this problem?
<euphorian> is there any way to use a specific driver
<DasEi> euphorian: looked it up under hardwaredrivers ?
<DasEi> which card ?
<archboxman> great now I got irssi to do notifactions to my desktop.. now I got to get the bell working :)
<DefineByte> DasEi: but the source from kernel.org is arch agnostic so it must be possible? I mean, are devs for ARM systems supposed to work on Beagle Boards or what? I refuse to believe there isn't a way even if it's painful and convoluted. :D
<mix22891> i've install Samba scan and i don't see any icon
<anto9us> mix22891, what was the package name?
<archboxman> Can we run wow inside of VirtualBox and XP???
<mix22891> anto9us >samba-3.4.5
<DasEi> DefineByte: i don't get the purpose of your claims
<klappi> archboxman: i run wow in wine
<Bird|lab> o/ all, what DHCP client daemon does Ubuntu use by default? (dhclient, dhcpcd, udhcpd, pump)
<anto9us> mix22891, it doesn't scan, that's a server to share your own folders
<Bird|lab> archboxman: there shouldn't be any need to do that, last I saw, it ran quite happily in Wine
<seanbrystone> what is a good rescue live cd? I checked out SuperRescue CD on distrowatch but it has been discontinued
<ZykoticK9> archboxman, it might be possible (but I doubt it would be of playable quality), as others above have suggested wine is probably the way to go
<mix22891> where i can find samba scan?
<bikcmp> is there any way to 'run as administrator'?
<jrib> bikcmp: why?  What do you want to do exactly?
<DasEi> DefineByte: if you want a 32 bit, install it, same for 64. some (very rare) apps are not brought to 64 yet, for that can use getlibs
<klappi> archboxman: run it with -opengl argument
<anto9us> mix22891, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<bikcmp> jrib: DNS app, and says permission denied
<MarkovBot> This is the Markov Chain Text Box, ready for service.
<DasEi> seanbrystone: knoppix, for which needs ?
<archboxman> klappi: seen that I don't know how to configure Wine may be try playonlinux any advise???
<jrib> bikcmp: be more specific
<BluesKaj> mix22891,try networking in nautilus
<bikcmp> jrib: gadmin-bind
<bikcmp> :P
<jrib> MarkovBot: no talking bots here please
<seanbrystone> DasEi, i cant get knoppix to detect my ATI
<DefineByte> DasEi: I want 64bit on this PC but for another I need to compile a custom 32bit kernel to get it working.
<bikcmp> jrib: I think he is a bot
<bikcmp> :P
<Noldorin> jrib, mind if it just trains here?
<DefineByte> I've done it before but that was when I had a 32bit system
<Noldorin> jrib, it won't write anything
<jrib> Noldorin: it's fine as long as it doesn't speak
<Noldorin> just gather training data.
<klappi> archboxman: i just copied my windows installation to a dir under linux and startet it in wine i use the same install since classic
<Noldorin> jrib, ok cool. cheers
<mix22891> BlueKaj what?
<DasEi> seanbrystone: or a ubuntu live cd then
<seanbrystone> ok ty
<archboxman> klappi: didn't know that was possible... ok :)
<nyqvist> DasEi, yes. hd and dvdrip movies...
<archboxman> has anyone tried Star Trek Online??? is it still a beta??
<jrib> bikcmp: I'm not familiar with gadmin-bind, but "gksudo" is what you want I suppose. Just make sure it's really meant to be run as superuser
<klappi> archboxman: but i saw that playonlinux has an option for wow
<mawst> torchlight is a no go in pol
<DasEi> nyqvist: i used vlc and had noprobs, though haven't tried blueray
<euphorian> DasEi, theres only one driver in that box and its the 96 driver
<archboxman> klappi: yes ,but not sure on how reliable heard people complain about not working right.. ....
<DasEi> euphorian: which card ?
<euphorian> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 Go] (rev b2)
<nyqvist> DasEi, so what you saying, if i got my resolution set to best and compiz working fine, it's not drivers problem for 100%?
<archboxman> klappi: Wow work with a Geforce GT 240 1 GB GDDR5 going to replace video card its old a 7800 gt
<DasEi> euphorian: you can go to nvidia's hp   an get  the latest driver, on your own risk can also check envyng
<DasEi> !envy | euphorian
<ubottu> euphorian: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<euphorian> DasEi, thank you
<euphorian> i will try it
<DasEi> !BinaryDriver | euphorian
<ubottu> euphorian: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DasEi> euphorian: to install, log out of x , install d/l'ed driver, restart x
<klappi> archboxman: i play with geforece 9800gt
<DefineByte> OK, I'll give up for now and look into it again tomorrow. Bye. :)
<archboxman> klappi: good card want to take advantage of the new arictuture in Nvidia with firme, so That is why I want the GDDR5
<letaris> ugutvtuftu
<letaris> t
<letaris> tu
<letaris> g
<letaris> g
<FloodBot4> letaris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<letaris> tgtg
<nyqvist> DasEi, so what you saying, if i got my resolution set to best and compiz working fine, it's not drivers problem for 100%?
<DasEi> nyqvist: 99%, paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nyqvist> sec
<rahduke> can anyone tell me how to get Ubuntu to stop asking for my keyring password when i log in? Ever since I installed Docky everytime i boot it asks me for my keyring password.... I've installed Seahorse and extra plugins but there doesnt seem to be an option. PLease someone point me in the right direction
<sum1> hi again..
<nyqvist> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/377998/
<gc_for_ubuntu> Help plz. my screen resolution is too low
<sum1> a simple question, in if [ statement1 -o $[ statement2 AND statement3 ] ]
<bluedwarf> hello all
<sum1> how i got to write the AND? and the nested $[] was right?
<unperson> I've been looking at Ubuntu variants that might be suitable for a netbook with little space and a slow CPU.  I'm a bit confused about how Ubuntu Netbook Remix, Ubuntu Mobile and Embedded, Ubuntu Moblin Remix all relate.  First of all, are some of these the same thing?
<bluedwarf> I am confused as hell
<bluedwarf> how do I get my cam to work
<Craig_Dem> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<sum1> unperson i think that there are only different packages combos.. so you can't take any of these
<BluesKaj> !ask | bluedwarf
<ubottu> bluedwarf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bluedwarf> what
<Craig_Dem> If you have little Cpu I would reccomend you try Xubuntu
<DasEi> nyqvist: yeah, the driver section looks o.k., glx and fglrx are loaded, but there is no monitor section in your xorg.conf, and though xorg can figure out modelines, dpms is turned off, there might be an issue
<nikolatesla> hello
<sum1> bluedwarf i used cheese and it worked..
<bluedwarf> what is a program I can cam  chat with for ubuntu
<bluedwarf> thank you
<nikolatesla> gyache
<nikolatesla> I have an issue with gyache not recognizing my webcam
<nyqvist> DasEi, so what should i do|?
<sum1> a simple question, in if [ statement1 -o $[ statement2 AND statement3 ] ]
<DasEi> bluedwarf: pidgin also has a new plugin for that
<sum1> how i got to write the AND? and the nested $[] was right?
<archboxman> Hello, I have a question???
<Pablonovatus> ola
<Pablonovatus> como va
<David_B> Hello. I'm trying to install ubuntu server on a new machine, and I cannot get past GRUB loader installation
<DasEi> nyqvist: have you got the exact model of your samsung syncmaster ?
<archboxman> !bot | archboxman
<ubottu> archboxman, please see my private message
<David_B> does anyone thing they can nelp me?
<sum1> what grub says'
<Pici> sum1: Bash scripting questions are better asked in #bash
<nyqvist> yes
<sum1> Pici thx
<DasEi> nyqvist: so ?
<scivi> david b give supergrub disk a run
<David_B> supergrub?
<nyqvist> DasEi, SyncMaster 2333HD
<marcuy> I can't change my default boot item on the list of grub 2.. any advice would be appreciated
<archboxman> ubottu: no thanks test my irssi script for autorun bot of ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unperson> Craig_Dem, Right, I get that. I just don't get how the other are related and whether some may just be different names for the same thing.
<scivi> david b: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<archboxman> ubottu: Intelligent enough to send me messages :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<newbie> :)
<David_B> thank you scivi
<omar> hi
#ubuntu 2010-02-17
<archboxman> lol
<unperson> sum1, Are they?  It looked like maybe the mobile one is based off of embedded linux.
<omar> I have a friend that has a problem with a laptop hard drive, the problem is that it is locked, is there a way to unlock the hard drive?
<Rey> test
<Craig_Dem> unperson: The others are slightly self-explanitory, embedded systems are things like washing machines, or a computer designed for a specific purpose. Like a ticket machine.
<Craig_Dem> Moblin is for a type of mobile iirc.
<unperson> Craig_Dem, Presumably they're thinking of cell phones.
<nyqvist> DasEi, ?
<sum1> unperson never used mobile things.. sorry -__- i'm talking about notebook and desktop versions
<DasEi> nyqvist: still here, searching your monitor
<unperson> Craig_Dem, Xubuntu is definitely attractive.  If only they'd based UNR on it.
<Craig_Dem> Yeah
<teage> anyone know how to burn a .toc file? I just dont understand, brasero made it, but cant burn it.
<Craig_Dem> You can install xubuntu on Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> marcuy, /etc/default/grub
<unperson> Craig_Dem, I also read about Lubuntu.
<mix22891> what sould i do with 1file "smbscanmount.kmdr" ??
<scivi> omar are u trying 2 acces a windows partition with linux
<vahe> just installed Xubuntu here myself, love it
<Craig_Dem> I have never used Lxce but I am told it is vey light and efficient.
<omar> the friend has windows installed on its laptop
<gp5st> anyone know how to convert a kindle download to a txt file?
<nyqvist> DasEi, want me to show u my monitor or are u searching the support for my driver in ubuntu?
<gp5st> or a pdf?
<omar> and the hard drive asks for a password when it boots
<Craig_Dem> I use Ubuntu, Linux Mint and XUbuntu personally.
<rahduke> can anyone tell me how to get Ubuntu to stop asking for my keyring password when i log in? Ever since I installed Docky everytime i boot it asks me for my keyring password.... I've installed Seahorse and extra plugins but there doesnt seem to be an option. PLease someone point me in the right direction
<unperson> Craig_Dem, Right.  I've actually used it before, just not on this netbook.  The question is always whether the desktop apps will deal well with the small screen. In this case 800x480
<marcuy> Jordan_U, thanks, i'm glad to see that grub has changed their config to etc ;)
<Craig_Dem> I do not know.
<ZykoticK9> rahduke, do you have auto-login turned on?
<Jordan_U> marcuy, np :)
<DasEi> nyqvist: is it a widescreen ?
<rahduke> ZykoticK9: I do, just installed an SSD and wanted to check how fast my boot is....
<mix22891> i've download 1file -smbscanmount.kmdr . how do i use it?
<DasEi> nyqvist: I try to find a suitable scren section for xorg.conf
<nyqvist> DasEi,  okey.. i wait.. ty.
<CHRISJERICH-90b2>  i am letaris
<nyqvist> DasEi, yes it i s 16:9.. with 1920x1080 resolution
<ZykoticK9> rahduke, then you are in a bit of a catch-22 -- if you turn autologin off - then it won't as for the keyring password.  Basically for security you have to type your password in once, either at login or for keyring.
<MichRT> I have an iMac G3 (400 mhz, 512 mb RAM, ATI Range PRO 8mb AGP 2x) and am starting Xubuntu 6.06 PowerPC Alternate install CD. Any suggestions?
<vahe> I haven't done too much web browsing in ubuntu (just switched to it for my day to day stuff). Is flash as bad as it is on OSX in terms of performance?
<rahduke> ZykoticK9: i've built 3 mini htpcs recently running Karmic... all of them have autologin enabled.... none of them ask for a keyring password
<sysdoc> Anyone know how to get Pulse to work with an M Audio 1010LT in Karmic?
<Jordan_U> MichRT, Why 6.06? That's ancient.
<rahduke> ZykoticK9: none of them are running docky tho
<Lint01> 6.06 is no longer supported
<ZykoticK9> rahduke, perhaps nothing is saved in those keyrings?  if you want to test just turn auto-login off and see what happens.  Good luck man.
<unperson> vahe, Yes.  Probably worse.
<osmosis> how do I change my default editor for cron from  nano to vim ?
<mix22891> i've download 1file -smbscanmount.kmdr . how do i use it?
<zvacet> MichRT : install supported version latest if you want
<rahduke> ZykoticK9: so your saying there is no way program or app that will allow me to store the keyring password and automatically use it when called on ?
<Quintin> Why is pulse audio installed and default in ubuntu?
<shashank> I keep on getting this warning whenever I try to print to pdf:Printer 'PDF':'cups-insecure-filter'.
<sport> Does anyone have a cron script that monitors software RAID 1 they can share?
<unperson> vahe, There is an open source implementation of flash called gnash, IIRC.  Can't say how that stacks up.
<Jordan_U> rahduke, Not unless you want the passwords stored in plain text
<vahe> unperson, thanks
<rahduke> Jordan_U: I really don't care.... i'm not to worried about security
<MichRT> Jordan_U any newer and the system won't run right. I tried Ubuntu 8.04, and the system ran slow. 400mhz can't do much
<ZykoticK9> rahduke, it makes perfect sense to me that Ubuntu does this -- if someone sits at your computer do you really want them to have access to all your personal stuff?
<unperson> vahe, Note that the gnash is sort of reverse engineered and only does a subset of what the adobe flash player does.
<Jordan_U> MichRT, Try Xubuntu or lubuntu, running an obsolete version is not the way to go
<BluesKaj> Quintin, I hope your question is rhetorical, because there's no answer to that.At least one that makes sense to me.
<rahduke> ZykoticK9: well this is a personal computer on my home network, not to worried about someone sitting down and stealing stuff
<Quintin> BluesKaj: of course it's not rhetorical
<Jordan_U> rahduke, What are you using the keyring for?
<vahe> gotcha, i'll look into it
<BluesKaj> Quintin, go ask the devs ...alsa works perfectly fine without PA.
<rahduke> Jordan_U: I dont even want to use keyring, since i installed Docky and set autologin, Ubuntu asks for my keyring password everytime it starts. I have no idea why it even asks for keyring password
<Quintin> Yea.  So question is if it breaks so much and causes so much user confusion and frustration, why is it shipping as default
<DasEi> nyqvist: http://pastebin.com/m7b3dcec0
<ZykoticK9> Quintin, if you check you'll find Pulse is default for all distros using Gnome (it's more a Gnome thing then an Ubuntu thing)
<mix22891_> i've download 1file -smbscanmount.kmdr . how do i use it?
<shashank> stopping the job because the scheduler could not execute backend
<shashank> please help
<shashank> I can't print to pdf
<DasEi> nyqvist: open a trml ..
<MichRT> Jordan_U, Thats what I'm using. Xubuntu, just an older version Belive it or not, the community has updates for the most common software (Firefox, Openoffice, Wine) all available for this out-of-date system.
<Channelower> hello
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, then why is it default in kubuntu-desktop as well?
<MichRT> Oh, gotta go. Thanx for help, though!
<newguest1> hi all! I need one idea a name of a program that can manage scanning through network. anyone?
<Jordan_U> MichRT, It's still not secure.
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, don't know - Xubuntu doesn't use it...
<Jordan_U> newguest1, nmap
<DasEi> newguest1: scanning what ?
<Jordan_U> newguest1, Depending on what you mean by "scanning through the network"
<DasEi> nyqvist: open ?
<nyqvist> DasEi,  terminal opened
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<M_Simpson_Tech> Has any one on here had experience setting up a PXE Server for unattended Windows XP Setup? I have read about it but my problem is that I don't want to install the DHCP server because I have a 300 computer network I don't want to interfere with..
<asdfafas> !
<DasEi> nyqvist: we do a backup of current config, things we mess up
<DasEi> things = case
<nyqvist> kk.. done
<DasEi> nyqvist:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nyqvist> DasEi, done
<DasEi> nyqvist:pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<newguest1> Jordan_U, DasEi, there is a program wich comes with ubuntu it is perfect to recognize characs and manage pictures very well. however I need one similar program that can manage scanning from multifunctional printers that have its own IP. is it clear?
<DasEi> paste, darn
<asdfafas> Hi, anybody know why in #vim channel I got this error message " Cannot send to channel"?
<Pici> !register | asdfafas
<ZykoticK9> !register > asdfafas
<ubottu> asdfafas: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<ubottu> asdfafas, please see my private message
<nyqvist> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f7aa92231
<Guest319> anyone here
<Guest319> I NEED HELP
<DasEi> newguest1: scanning for printers, then
<Guest319> ANYONE
<Pici> !ask | Guest319
<letaris> becaues you have bean ban
<ubottu> Guest319: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest319> a ball is thrown straight upwards on earth at 40 m/s what was the velocity of the ball 6.0 seconds later
<Guest319> a ball is thrown straight upwards on earth at 40 m/s what was the velocity of the ball 6.0 seconds later
<FloodBot4> Guest319: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newguest1> DasEi, yeah,...yeah. anyone?
<br> alguem fala portugueis ai.brasilll
<br> ???
<Pici> !offtopic > Guest319
<ubottu> Guest319, please see my private message
<Pici> !br | br
<ubottu> br: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<fsplinter> I have so much trouble with USB devices. It's worth mentioning I have a USB soundcard, and a working USB printer, but storage devices never work without reloading modules, and endlessly rebooting. Right now, I have two USB hard drives attached. One shows up after 'lsusb', the other doesn't. The one that does show up, is listed in /dev/, but 'fdisk -l /dev/sdb' reports 'Unable to read /dev/sdb' Can't see any partitions, and I'm at a d
<fsplinter> ead end.
<asdfafas> thanks
<scivi> guest319 try wolfram alpha
<marsje> anyone has VirtualBox working with WinXP guest and shared folders? I tend to get a blue screen of death when accessing my ubuntu folders...
<br> quero ficar aqui..shaushuash
<ZykoticK9> marsje, as a work-around you could use Samba on your Ubuntu to share to you WinXP guest
<Dr_Willis> marsje:  its worked around here for me in the past. ZykoticK9  is right also. You can use the normal samba/share method. Or use winscp/ssh
<ZykoticK9> marsje, if you really need shared folders try asking in #vbox
<Guest319> can someone help me
<Guest319> i need help with a physics problem
<autoclesis> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Guest319> where do igo
<Dr_Willis> Guest319:  try a web site. Not here
<Pici> Guest319: This is the UBUNTU support channel.  You can try asking in ##physics
<Guest319> why not here
<Dr_Willis> Guest319:  try your school books
<vamadir> need help ! system ubuntu 9.10 browser firefox cant handle ed2k links. I am doing all how in web site wiki.
<fsplinter> The one that's not showing up, I just unplugged and plugged back in. Dmesg reports nothing.
<Dr_Willis> Guest319:  why would it be here.
<Guest319> because its physics chat
<letaris> so pici
<Dr_Willis> Guest319:  try looking at the channel again...
<scivi> http://www.wolframalpha.com/
<Guest319> is there any channels for physics help
<Pici> Guest319: This is #ubuntu, this is not physics chat.
<nyqvist> DasEi, ? :)
<shashank> Dr_Willis, I can't print to pdf
<marsje> ZykoticK9: already asked in #vbox, but everyone is asleep there... I might try samba/ssh... but still it would be nice if shared folders worked. it should...
<letaris> format
<mix22891_> i've download 1file -smbscanmount.kmdr . how do i use it?
<DasEi> nyqvist: I'm working on it, second
<shashank> Dr_willis, stopping the job because could not execute backend is the error I get.
<shashank> Dr_Willis, Can you help?
<fsplinter> Tell me this, is any running 8.04, has USB audio, a USB printer, and storage devices work fine for them?
<Dr_Willis> shashank:  no idea on that.  Sounds like some support package/service is not installed or running
<fsplinter> *anyone
<Dr_Willis> mix22891_:  i think a .kmdr is some 'komander' file manager/tool script
<shashank> Dr_willis, Thank you anyways!
<nyqvist> DasEi, okey.
<vamadir> need help ! system ubuntu 9.10 browser firefox cant handle ed2k links. I am doing all how in web site wiki.
<letaris> gh
<letaris> t
<letaris> bt
<letaris> hhy
<letaris> b
<FloodBot4> letaris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<letaris> yby
<lwizardl> wow does people still use edonkey ?
<MilitantPotato> vamadir: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=e07d6e1adafbbcda6821a1115b8122ab&p=1953486&postcount=17
<letaris> bbhthbttbhbhtbthbthbhthbtb
<klappi> lwizardl: people still use telnet
<MilitantPotato> vadviktor: do which ed2k in terminal for the path you should use
<ZykoticK9> vamadir, if you are using aMule perhaps this link "might" help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153592&highlight=firefox+ed2k
<fsplinter> Hey, what can I do to troubleshoot a USB device not appearing with lsusb?
<fsplinter> Never happened to anyone here? :-)
<fsplinter> Got nothing from dmesg
<Dr_Willis> fsplinter:  only when ive had bad usb devices/cables/ports
<scivi> fsplinter what is the device
<fsplinter> Dr_Willis: thanks for at least responding, I'm completely stumped, but the hardware is good. I used both drives at work a little earlier. Only possiblility is a bad usb controller
<fsplinter> device is a usb hard drive scivi
<brock> can someone help me ??
<marsje> brock: maybe!
<fsplinter> I wrote some additional details a little way up
<Dr_Willis> fsplinter:  witht usb drives ive seen where it takes dmesg a few seconds to see it. run dmesg, wait about 10 sec.. run it again.. and see.. but that dot sound like your issue
<turbowei> hmm is there a particular ppa for mono?
<Dr_Willis> fsplinter:  see if 'sudo fdisk -l' sees the device
<DasEi> nyqvist: right, for the monitor part it should look like this : http://pastebin.com/m3c32d89f
<brock> i just installed AWN and it works great but awn manager wont load up when i click on it
<autoclesis> why do people install ubuntu with usb instead of disks
<autoclesis> dumb q prolly
<DasEi> nyqvist: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> autoclesis:  from a usb flash drive - i can set up a
<marsje> autoclesis: netbooks without cd?
<autoclesis> oh
<Dr_Willis> multi install device - where i can install any of the Ubuntu's i got on it
<Dr_Willis> autoclesis:  also it installs faster then from cd.
<autoclesis> thanks dr, w
<DasEi> nyqvist: and if I remeber right , radeon driver was the best to do with that damn ati's now checking
<brock> marsje: i just installed AWN and it works great but awn manager wont load up when i click on it
<Dr_Willis> ive seen new laptops that dont come with optical drives in stores lately
<klappi> autoclesis: they should use 5.25" disks!
<autoclesis> hehe
<nyqvist> DasEi, waiting.
<marsje> brock: I'm not familiar with AWN, but maybe someone else is... if so, he/she will answer
<autoclesis> they should use tape-drives
<fsplinter> Dr_Willis: yea I did that too, I said the steps I've already take a couple minutes ago, but fdisk reports that it can't read the device (on one drive, I've got two that don't work; one visible with lsusb, the other not)
<brock> ok
<Craig_Dem> brock: Go to the AWN site and get the updated version from the testing repo. It is amazing.
 * Dr_Willis takes a hammer to his tape drives.. lousy unreliable things.. but that was proberly Iomegas fault
<DasEi> nyqvist: what was that again hd ???
<fsplinter> Dr_Willis: not being snooty. just, if you want to see, the steps already taken are above.
<Dr_Willis> fsplinter:  this is when i normally try the gizmo in a 2nd pc i got next to me. :)
<brock> Craig_Dem: ok thanks
<Craig_Dem> Or add ppa:awn-testing/ppa to your sources and then install avant-window-navigator-trunk
<Dr_Willis> fsplinter:  this is a usb flash drive or a usb hard drive?
<DasEi> nyqvist: the card model
<autoclesis> Should i wait for lucid lynx, or just get karmic koala
<nyqvist> DasEi, 2333hd
<fsplinter> Dr_Willis: I really appreciate your help, because you've been more responsive than anyone else, but I know the hardware is good. Was using the same drives, not an hour ago.
<Eremite> Sorry, part got cut off.  Does anyone else have problesm with Sleep/Hibernate?  After Karmic was installed, the computer will never wake from sleep or hibernation.  I have to hard restart every time because I only get a blnak black screen when I try to resume.  This is making Karmic unusable.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> autoclesis:  do what you want.     but why wait.
<autoclesis> yeah
<DasEi> nyqvist: that was the syncmaster, no the grca
<autoclesis> i'm buying a puter just for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> fsplinter:  using the same drive in a differnt machine?  Ive had hard drives go bad while in use.
<nyqvist> Samsung
<nyqvist> DasEi, it's 16:9 with 1920x1080 resolution
<DasEi> nyqvist: not the monitor is asked, but your g-card
<Dr_Willis> autoclesis:  knowledge you leqrn by using  the current release will not be wasted when moving to the next release.
<autoclesis> that makes sense
<DasEi> nyqvist: radeon hd xx ?
<nyqvist> DasEi, ahh.. lol.. Gigabyte 4850hd
<fsplinter> Dr_Willis: it's a possibility, but a slim one I think. Theres two drives I'm trying to connect, and both were working on another machine. Maybe there are additional logs I can check, that I'm not aware of?
<autoclesis> i'm using linspire now
<DasEi> nyqvist: you know from the head if that's the 6xxx chip series ?
<autoclesis> never any troubles at all
<nyqvist> DasEi, dunno what u mean :/
<Dr_Willis> fsplinter:  not really noticed any other then dmesg. If thers any othe rlogs they would be in  /var/logs somewhere
<DasEi> nyqvist: right, I'll look it up
<Eremite>  Does anyone else have problems with Sleep/Hibernate?  After Karmic was installed, the computer will never wake from sleep or hibernation.  I have to hard restart every time because I only get a blnak black screen when I try to resume.  This is making Karmic unusable.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<nyqvist> DasEi, i'm so gratefull m8..
<Dr_Willis> autoclesis:  use what you want. Ive not heard much from 'linspire' in ages. I thought it was dead.
<fsplinter> Dr_Willis: Well, I'm tired of messing with for now, but thank you again for trying to help
<redlance> Aside from upgrading to 2 gig of ram, how can I
<redlance> make my netbook faster?
<autoclesis> hehe
<DasEi> nyqvist: r700 chip
<Dr_Willis> ssd hard drive may help a little redlance  but thats proberly overkill
<Dr_Willis> redlance:  run less stuff on it.   :)
<autoclesis> dr w did you see my brief little q?
<nyqvist> DasEi, kk
<DasEi> nyqvist: you see this stuff made me switch to nvidia, there are drivers in apt for R500/R600, but we can try them least
<brock> Craig_Dem: do i need to uninstall AWN before i can install the updated version, i just updated my repositories?
<Dr_Willis> autoclesis:  if you dont want to download the disks. and want the books order that package.   Thers proberly cheaper places to get them
<DasEi> nyqvist: (trml) gksudo synaptic
<scivi> brock na u should be fine
<Gaming4JC> hey all, I got a problem according to #winehq - "your 32-bit libgl is broken" any idea how I can fix it? I'm using proprietary ATI 9.12 drivers. *very confused*... :D
<Gaming4JC> Making it so all my games are useless until this is fixed. :P
<Dr_Willis> autoclesis:  if you really wants the disks and dont want to download/burn - i imagine most bookstores got Linux Magazines with the disks
<autoclesis> okay
<nyqvist> DasEi,  go on
<brock> Craig_Dem: so i just search for AWN in synaptic and click install ?
<autoclesis> i can't download until i set up . it's a catch 22
<autoclesis> i think i get it now
<redlance> Dr_Willis, All I have open is Firefox and a terminal...
<linxeh> Registrants are warned by email to renew, but many do inform registrars that their addresses have changed. There is a 60-day grace period after the expiry date, which the name will no longer work but can still be renewed; but then the name is up for grabs.
<linxeh> oops
<dante123> hi all,  I am trying to install linux on an abit vh6-ii motherboard/piii combination.  I booted from cd but now it won't start after install.  Screen locks up.  What boot parameters will let me see the boot process?  Do I get rid of 'quiet' and 'splash'?  Could this be an apic problem?
<linxeh> sorry
<Dr_Willis> redlance:  what are you expecting? a SuperCray10000000? :)
<turbowei> Is there a particular PPA for mono?
<DasEi> nyqvist: use the searchbox, enter fglrx
<redlance> Dr_Willis, Of course not...but I was expecting it to be useful...
<Jordan_U> dante123, Yes, remove quiet and splash
<nyqvist> DasEi,  found it
<nixpet> hello, does anyone know how to uninstall true combat elite? ubuntu 9.10
<drizzt_> redlance, what system?
<Jordan_U> redlance, Try chrome(ium)
<Dr_Willis> redlance: my AAO is very usefull and quite speedy with normal ubuntu
<hitek88> Hi everyone! I have installed Ubuntu server 9.10 and have install a basic GUI for it with this command   "sudo apt-get install --no-recommends -ubuntu-desktop". It installed fine but how do I start the GUI?
<DasEi> nyqvist: is there an fglrx installed ?
<juicedude10> hello
<dante123> Jo
<juicedude10> can someone help me?
<redlance> drizzt_, eMachines 250...their version of the Aspire One
<nyqvist> DasEi, let me do ss for u.. sec.
<Jordan_U> hitek88, sudo service gdm start
<dante123> Jordan_U do I just remove them or replace with "no splash" or something
<juicedude10> can someone help me with math?
<redlance> Jordan_U, There's a thought...
<juicedude10> cause isn't this a math chat room?
<Jordan_U> dante123, Just remove them
<blakkheim> hitek88: why do you want a gui on a server?
<hitek88> Jordan_U thanks
<DanSBLUG___> Hey guys I have a question. My laptop has an intel t4300 processor 64 bit. Should I  get 32 or 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<juicedude10> can someone help me?
<Jordan_U> hitek88, np
<hitek88> blakkheim so i can run Vbox and window server on it as well for testing
<adambuntu> guys i need a bit of help gettin my nvidia video card driver installed. anyone have a bit of time?
<dante123> Jordan_U what about noapic or stuff like that.....could the failure to boot be related to that?
<nyqvist> DasEi, http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/6349/screenshot1mo.png
<redlance> Dr_Willis, I've got Ubuntu Netbook Remix on mine...
<juicedude10> helllo
<Dr_Willis> DanSBLUG___:  If you can use 64bit - then use 64bit.. :)
<juicedude10> can soemone help me?!
<Dr_Willis> redlance:  thats what i got on my AAO. - runs very well for me.
<Jordan_U> DanSBLUG___, I would say 64 bit, though that could give you a harder time with certain proprietary stuffs like flash.
<hitek88> Jordan_U actually that doesnt start it
<DasEi> nyqvist: just to make you see what I'm up to : http://tiny.cc/tAphw
<redlance> Dr_Willis, Does your's have the SSD?
<DanSBLUG___> Dr_Willis:  It will run faster?
<Dr_Willis> redlance:  No - i got the HD version
<Jordan_U> hitek88, What does it do? Do you see an error?
<nyqvist> DasEi,  kk :)
<hitek88> Jordan_U it says "gdm start/running, process 191666"
<DanSBLUG___> Ohh if I will have problems with proprietary stuff....no way ...I will get 32 bit then
<Dr_Willis> DanSBLUG___:  it should be faster for many tasks
<redlance> Dr_Willis, And 1 gig ram?
<Dr_Willis> DanSBLUG___:  ive not had any 32bit/64bit issues in ages
<Dr_Willis> redlance:  I think i got 1gb ram.
<DanSBLUG___> Jordan scared me:P
<hitek88> Jordan_U also, I am connected through Putty
<DanSBLUG___> Is your flash and everything working fine?
<Dr_Willis> Ive not had flash issues in 64bit  in ages.
<Jordan_U> hitek88, putty is inherently text only
<redlance> Dr_Willis, Mine seems to do alot of swapping...guess I'll just have to get 2 gig...
<hitek88> Jordan_U I believe so, but was not sure
<Dr_Willis> ive seen very few reasons to not use 64bit
<DasEi> nyqvist: so in synaptic uninstall each paket conatining fglrx in the name, 4 pakets so
<hitek88> Jordan_U any suggestions on what I might be able to connect with?
<Dr_Willis> redlance:  cant say that ive noticed it swapping. I tend to watch videos mainly on mine and some Gimp work
<DanSBLUG___> But things can happen dependint on the platform?
<Jordan_U> hitek88, If you want to run GUI programs remotely you will have to setup vnc or install an X server for windows.
<wolter> hi, can i get help on torifying a link?
<hitek88> Jordan_U vnc it is then, thanks
<wolter> i'm the only person not able to access it
<Jordan_U> hitek88, np
<wolter> ( ematricula.ucr.ac.cr )
<nyqvist> DasEi, marked 4 as u said.. uninstall them now?
<DasEi> nyqvist: know how to do that ?
<DanSBLUG___> Thank you very much!
<jaypur> what program should i use to erase my dvd-rw, i used brasero and "broke" 3 dvd alread, k3d seems that it's not working =/
<DasEi> nyqvist: yes, uncheck the green boxes, hit apply
<autoclesis> can you tripleboot win 7, kubuntu , ubuntu
<DasEi> autoclesis: yes
<Smokingrope_> i've got ubuntu 9.10 and have had samba setup automatically for me by creating a network share, i get read speed from the samba share at 70 MB/s but i get writes at 45KB/s, can someone help me fix this?
<corrupt91> autoclesis: you could just dualboot win7 and have kde and gnome as desktop options for ubuntu and it'd be similar
<autoclesis> and keep win 7 offline while using kubuntu online?
<autoclesis> thanks das, corrupt
<autoclesis> i'm the last person in the world using dialup and linspire i bet.
<DasEi> autoclesis: a multiboot-sys let's you use one os per time/boot
<autoclesis> okay
<nixpet> sorry mates i figured it out i had a nix spazam
<MilitantPotato> When I boot with wireless disabled on my EEEPC, then enable it once ubuntu is loaded, the network manager applet never shows my wireless modem, if I boot with wireless on, disable it, then enable it, network manager applet never shows it as being re-enabled, any idea how I get this working?
<nyqvist> DasEi, done.
<DasEi> autoclesis: might be of interest: check virtualbox
<DasEi> nyqvist: running 32 or 64 bit ?
<autoclesis> why do people just wipe win 7 then ?
<PsychoMari0> MilitantPotato: does it say anything in /var/log/messages or /var/log/dmesg when you re-enable it?
<autoclesis> just have no use for it ?
<nyqvist> DasEi, 32bit.
<nixpet> autoclesis said the w word im tellinngg
<DasEi> nyqvist: and karmic , I assume ?
<autoclesis> i already said i got dumb qs
<DasEi> !version | nyqvist
<ubottu> nyqvist: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<PsychoMari0> is there a metapackage to completely remove openoffice?
<MilitantPotato> PsychoMari0: what command lets me monitor them?
<DasEi> nyqvist: (trml) lsb_release -a
<nyqvist> Kשרצןב Kםשךש
<nyqvist> DasEi, Karmic Koala
<DasEi> fine then :
<absolutex3> hello all
<nyqvist> hi
<DasEi> nyqvist: wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32-rc8/linux-image-2.6.32-020632rc8-generic_2.6.32-020632rc8_amd64.deb
<DasEi> nyqvist: (don't be irritade of url, it's just a command)
<nyqvist> DasEi,  kk.. 10 sec for 100%
<Dempf> Hi all - i have a question about dual booting.  right now i have windows 7 and ubuntu installed, and 4 primary partitions. However, if i understand correctly i need a separate swap partition if i want to be able to hibernate in ubuntu.  Does anyone have any idea what i can do? thanks!
<PsychoMari0> MilitantPotato: you could use 'tail /var/log/messages' before and after
<DasEi> nyqvist: wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32-rc8/linux-headers-2.6.32-020632rc8-generic_2.6.32-020632rc8_amd64.deb
<nyqvist> DasEi, lol? :) got it already m8.
<nyqvist> ahhs ry
<nyqvist> sry
<nyqvist> it's other :)
<adambuntu> hey guys need a bit of help with my video here is what lspci says 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2)
<nyqvist> DasEi,  done.
<MilitantPotato> PsychoMari0: nothing in either log file
<Dr_Willis> Dempf:  one primary would need to become a 'extended' partiion and hold 1 or more logical partions if you need more partions then 4
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.32-020632rc8-generic_2.6.32-020632rc8_amd64.deb
<PsychoMari0> MilitantPotato: they are blank, or just nothing of relevance?
<MilitantPotato> Nothing changes when I toggle wifi
<nyqvist> DasEi, i got error.. let me paste to u
<Dempf> Dr_Willis: Can I use gparted to do that?  that's the program i've been using to set up the partitions
<nyqvist> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/378032/
<praetor> can't figure out why the video doesn't load on this page:
<praetor> http://www.aetv.com/intervention/video/index.jsp?bcpid=1452232410&bclid=1453556960&bctid=14883418001
<Dr_Willis> Dempf:  yes.  to install ubuntu you could just leave part of the HD unallocated and let the installer partion it. Unless you want to set up a seperate /home or other special cases
<autoclesis> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<PsychoMari0> MilitantPotato: what is the method the button uses to disable it? does it have nothing to do with the OS, or does it go through some kind of OS driver?
<DasEi> nyqvist: ahh, my fault, you said 32 bit, I'm too used to 64
<EdwardA> Hello.
<DasEi> nyqvist: ls *deb
<Dr_Willis> praetor:  dosent work here on linux either
<DasEi> nyqvist: just the two listed ?
<MilitantPotato> PsychoMari0: hardware disable afaik
<nyqvist> DasEi,  yes
<Nitsuga> #ubuntu+1
<Nitsuga> ups
<Dempf> Dr_Willis: the problem is that I already have ubuntu installed - would I have to reinstall in order to create the 'extended' partition?
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo rm *deb
<praetor> that's wierd cuz it is just flash
<PsychoMari0> MilitantPotato: have you tried killing network manager and restartig
<MilitantPotato> PsychoMari0: physically turns off the wifi.  Let me boot with wifi enabled, and see what the logs say when I disable/re-enable..
<ayam_jago> hello need some help
<nyqvist> DasEi, no files now :) go on
<MilitantPotato> PsychoMari0: yep
<EdwardA> So, I am having a problem when attempting to install Ubuntu NBR.
<DasEi> nyqvist: wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32-rc8/linux-image-2.6.32-020632rc8-generic_2.6.32-020632rc8_i386.deb
<PsychoMari0> EdwardA: what is the problem?
<MilitantPotato> I'll brb
<Dr_Willis> Dempf:  if its installed.. then whats the actual problem?
<ayam_jago> Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i386-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i386-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i386-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8 . Modules) at x line 8.
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, i got the pulseaudio sorted, would you like me to PM you how i went about it ? (actually 2 commands) incase you would like to note it down?
<EdwardA> It unpacks, and gives me the error; "Could not retrieve the required installation files", thus ceasing the install. What has gone awry?
<DasEi> nyqvist: wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32-rc8/linux-headers-2.6.32-020632rc8-generic_2.6.32-020632rc8_i386.deb
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  sure.
<PsychoMari0> EdwardA: where abouts in the install?
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo dpkg -i linux-image*
<hitek88> Jordan_U not sure why I am having trouble accessing vnc4server on the ubuntu server. I installed vnc4server, ran it with the correct parameters, set a password for it, but get an error xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/*/.Xauthority
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo dpkg -i liux-headers*
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo dpkg -i linux-headers*                  ,typo above
<Dr_Willis> hitek88:  ive had issues with vnc4server in the past  in some of its default configs. Ive switched to useing the tightvncserver
<Dempf> Dr_Willis: the problem is that I don't have a separate swap partition set up and I already have 4 partitions on my drive. I didn't realize when I was installing that Ubuntu hibernate needs a separate swap partition, so I assumed that I could just make the swap reside on the Ubuntu partition
<EdwardA> PsychoMari0: After Wubi gets done unpacking the files to the drive I'm trying to install NBR on.
<nyqvist> DasEi, hm.. something is wrong with my internet.. it's laggy.. hold on
<PsychoMari0> EdwardA: sorry i have no experience with wubi, i cant help you
<Dr_Willis> Dempf:  Ifyou want to hibernate - yep. You do need a swap partition. of like 2x your ram size. I never use hibernate.  Depending on you rpartion layout. You could just move/delet whatever #4 is and remake it as a extended with 2 Logicals, and put swap there and whatever other partion #4 is now
<amartinenco> hello
<DasEi> nyqvist: bokmark http://tiny.cc/tAphw for future reference
<cjae> Hi, I have ubuntu set up on my sisters laptop, I am not sure what to search in google on how to force a filesystem check when needed she just cancels it and then u can guess the rest
<autoclesis> does the CD really take 10 weeks to arrive
<nyqvist> DasEi,  look >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/378039/
<DasEi> cjae: man tunefs, or use a live cd and ceckk manually
<PsychoMari0> cjae: look at fsck
<Nitsuga> cjae, NOT CHECKING THE FS DOESN'T HARM THE COMPUTER
<seanbrystone> autoclesis, it took longer than that for me to get it
<Eremite>  Does anyone else have problems with Sleep/Hibernate?  After Karmic was installed, the computer will never wake from sleep or hibernation.  I have to hard restart every time because I only get a blnak black screen when I try to resume.  This is making Karmic unusable.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<autoclesis> thanks sean
<Nitsuga> cjae,and it takes less than a minute
<PsychoMari0> Nitsuga: depends on your drive size
<ayam_jago> nyqvist : maybe you need to set the software source from main server
<Nitsuga> PsychoMari0, I have a 2TB hard drive and it takes 40 seconds
<PsychoMari0> Nitsuga: fast processor?
<DasEi> nyqvist: the image installed with no errors ?
<ayam_jago> i need help with this msg: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d12194b0b
<Dempf> Dr_Willis: I already have 120gb of data transferred onto that partition so deleting it would be a pain.  I think it would be easiest just to delete the ubuntu partition and then reinstall it (I only just installed ubuntu a couple days ago).
<cjae> Nitsuga: it does harm the computer if her fried use it and do thing like hard off and such
<Nitsuga> Psychoholic, yes, a core2quad, but I don't think it's the processor
<Nitsuga> it is the ext4 filesystem
<cjae> friends*
<nyqvist> DasEi,  as i saw, yes.. let me recheck
<MilitantPotato> PsychoMari0: No log messages when I disable/enable with wifi enabled at boot, once it's enabled again nm-applet shows device not ready
<PsychoMari0> Nitsuga: my 320gb ext4 takes about 2 minutes
<PsychoMari0> MilitantPotato: what does iwconfig show?
<nyqvist> DasEi, yep.. no errors.
<cjae> DasEi: that is way over her head, I just need a way to not be able to boot until fsck is done
<Nitsuga> Psychoholic, anyway that isn't much time
<teckan> anyone here using twinkle? i wonder what codecs i am supposed to have installed to make proper calls to landlines. i have an account in voipbuster (with money) and I wanted to use it. however, although sip:echo@proxy01.sipphone.com returns great test results, i am not able to make calls to landlines without annoying sound distortion or no sound at all.
<PsychoMari0> Nitsuga: gives me time to get a drink :P
<DasEi> nyqvist: as they are not in apt's repos, think will fail, what tells : sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Dr_Willis> Dempf:  depends on your hd layout. havign a extended/logicals btweek 2 primaries can confuse some programs
<PsychoMari0> whats the difference between $(command) and `command`?
<autoclesis> if you buy the CD it comes faster than 10 weeks?
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMari0:  oneis easier to read
<Dempf> Dr_willis: hmm, if I do that would ubuntu consider the swap partition as a separate partition though?  If I have an 'extended' partition with an ubuntu partition and a swap partition?
<nyqvist> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/378042/
<Nitsuga> Psychoholic, with ext3 it was taking more than 10 minutes :P
<apeepa> how do i update my libraries?
<MilitantPotato> PsychoMari0: shows it toggling between Tx-Power off and 20 dbm
<Dr_Willis> Dempf:  then you DO have a seperate swap partition
<PsychoMari0> oh. i've always used the ``. i might start using the other in my scripts
<ardian> Where are the users registed in Ubuntu ? wich is the file
<Dempf> Dr_Willis: ahh
<Nitsuga> PsychoMari0, alss $(command) runs the command in a subsell, and `command` doesnt
<drizzt_> PsychoMari0, $(...) is a bash extension
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo apt-get -f install
<PsychoMari0> MilitantPotato: so its showing up in iwconfig but not in nm-applet?
<timob> how can I use launchpad bazaar repo behind a proxy?
<DasEi> nyqvist: anything added ?
<Dr_Willis> brb
<PsychoMari0> so its better for me to use $(...) than `...`
<apeepa> guys, how do I upadte my apache????
<Random832> uh
<Random832> is pastebin.org hacked?
<MilitantPotato> PsychoMari0: yep, only if it's enabled at boot to begin with
<Random832> i can't paste into the box and there are popup ads
<drizzt_> Random832, what?
<Random832> like, REALLY OBNOXIOUS popup ads
<Nitsuga> PsychoMari0, not always
<Dempf> Dr_Willis: so is there no way to change a primary partition into extended without deleting it and losing all of the data?
<nyqvist> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/378044/   and now my pc asks for a restart
<drizzt_> so much for linux security
<Nitsuga> in a subshell you wouldn't be able to get the errorcode of a process runnning
<DasEi> cjae: I don't know how to disable the esc-function of fsck; elese hae to create a script in low runlevel, over the head is relative
<drizzt_> Dempf, no, extension partition is a whole disk by itself
<PsychoMari0> MilitantPotato: i used to have that problem on my desktop with wireless usb thing, i never did find a fix.
<Nitsuga> if you do echo $(exit 5) the errorcode will be 1
<autoclesis> you can buy 20 CDs, or request 1 free one, but you can't just buy 1 Cd?
<Random832> is anyone else getting this?
<PsychoMari0> Nitsuga: so the only real difference is error codes?
<Nitsuga> PsychoMari0, and variables
<xirho> hi guys... can you tell me what to use... something like vnc and ssh :D i want to login to the GUI with another user from remote pc (win)
<DasEi> nyqvist: things getting funny
<Nitsuga> variables set in a subshell don't return to the invoking script
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<apeepa> HOW DO I UPDATE MY APACHE
<PsychoMari0> Nitsuga: ooh, i only use `` to set variables, like  i=`output of this command`, thanks for the info
<DasEi> !caps | apeepa
<ubottu> apeepa: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<drizzt_> apeepa, download/untar/compile/install
<MilitantPotato> PsychoMari0: if I kill nm-applet it shows wifi as disconnected, which is a start, it's not listing routers though.
<ujjain> How do I set irqpoll for Ubuntu installer?
<apeepa> there is a command for that
<apeepa> something like apt-upgrade
<nyqvist> DasEi, done... what next? i still have the window asking for a restart :))
<apeepa> or similar
<apeepa> please tell me
<drizzt_> apeepa, do not trust repositories
<apeepa> i trust them
<apeepa> just tell me the command
<Nitsuga> PsychoMari0, what I'm trying to say is that you can't use $(VAR="foobar") but you can do `VAR=foobar`
<xirho> hi guys... can you tell me what to use... something like vnc and ssh :D i want to login to the GUI with another user from remote pc (win) // sry for 2nd post
<PsychoMari0> Nitsuga: aah, that makes sense
<DasEi> nyqvist: see the problem is, if we restart now, it will load the half-on the way xorg, that might fail, but is required, so get a noteblock w pen handy
<xirho> ;,(
<adambuntu> can someone help me with my nvidia graphics here is my lspci output 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2)
<PsychoMari0> MilitantPotato: that could be a driver problem
<Nitsuga> PsychoMari0, you sould use always `` to avoid trouble
<apeepa> can someone give me the apt command to upgrade apache2
<PsychoMari0> adambuntu: what seems to be the problem
<nyqvist> DasEi, what do u mean by: " get a noteblock w pen handy" ?:)
<PsychoMari0> apeepa: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DasEi> adambuntu: should be found under hardwaredriers
<xirho> hi guys... can you tell me what to use... something like vnc and ssh :D i want to login to the GUI with another user from remote pc (win) // 3rd post will get banned soon lol
<Nitsuga> PsychoMari0, only when you want to pipe something you must use $()
<adambuntu> DasEi, thanks will look in software
<DasEi> nyqvist: get a paper to take a note case your x won't strart at reboot
<Nitsuga> xirho, I personally like NX from nomachine.com
<ayam_jago> somebody plz help me: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d12194b0b
<nyqvist> DasEi, sec.. i'll het a paper.
<Nitsuga> it is closed source but great
<PsychoMari0> Nitsuga: i shall remember that for my bash scripting
<Nitsuga> you can remotely manage a machione via a DSL connection without mucho trouble
<xirho> Nitsuga, thats fine but i was unable to find windows client is there one actually?
<chocotaco69> Hello I need some help getting back to my old home directory
<PsychoMari0> chocotaaco69: what is the problem?
<DasEi> adambuntu: system > administartion > hardwaredrivers
<nyqvist> DasEi, i'm rdy.
<harleypig> Is there a way to make gvim my default editor in kde?
<DasEi> nyqvist: (note) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MilitantPotato> PsychoMari0: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<chocotaco69> Okay I need to use a separate home than the one I have now
<xirho> well... that was stupid i was actually lookin @ freenx sry and thanks
<DasEi> nyqvist: (note) sudo gdm restart (case this will fail, too: sudo reboot)
<PsychoMari0> harleypig: if your envoking from terminal, set the EDITOR variable
<chocotaco69> But I don't want to re-install Ubuntu again.
<MilitantPotato> PsychoMari0: I get that from /var/log/messages
<autoclesis> where do i get just one ubuntu and kubuntu CD without waiting 10 weeks?
<hyperstream> It seems my desktop that is running Karmic 9.10, is unabled to be pinged by my Lucid laptop and windows machines on the same network, UNLESS i ping the other computers from the desktop first, just destination host unreachable
<nyqvist> DasEi, wrote it down..anything else?
<MilitantPotato> chocotaco69: google moving /home
<PsychoMari0> autoclesis: go buy a linux magazine, they usually have DVDs on the front
<DasEi> nyqvist: so if x causes you trouble at reboot, can't log into desktop no more, press ctrl-alt-F1, login, enter the two cmds
<harleypig> PsychoMari0: sorry, I wasn't clear enough.  I've got vim set as my default editor from the command line, but I want kde to use gvim as it's default.
<chocotaco69> With that will I be able to use a previous /home?
<autoclesis> okay
<autoclesis> Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop Edition CD - Pack of 5   	Out of Stock
<PsychoMari0> chocotaco69: go into users and groups, select your user, click manage, and you can change the home directory
<nyqvist> DasEi, that's it? Good luck? :)
<autoclesis> you have to buy 100 from canonical
<DasEi> nyqvist: the (trml) sudo reboot , c u soon, hopefully, gg
<chocotaco69> It is in a separate drive. How would I go about using it?
<PsychoMari0> chocotaco69: add that extra drive to fstab, then just set that directory in the users and groups
<chocotaco69> what can I google to do learn how to do that?
<PsychoMari0> harleypig: System>System Settings>Default Applications?
<DasEi> !fstab | chocotaco69
<ubottu> chocotaco69: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<harleypig> PsychoMari0: There's a dropdown at athat point and there is only one option "Advenced Embeded Text Editor" or something like that.
<PsychoMari0> harleypig: oh yeah, sorry i didnt look properly at that.
<autoclesis> if i install kubuntu can i install ubuntu later
<ayam_jago> no one can help me?
<hyperstream> It seems my desktop that is running Karmic 9.10, is unabled to be pinged by my Lucid laptop and windows machines on the same network, UNLESS i ping the other computers from the desktop first, just destination host unreachable, what is causing this?
<PsychoMari0> harleypig: are you opening it from dolphin?
<harleypig> PsychoMari0: sometimes
<harleypig> Mainly from firefox though.
<hyperstream> ayam_jago, what is the issue?
<ayam_jago> hyperstream : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d12194b0b
<PsychoMari0> harleypig: if you right click the file in dolphin, click open with... type in gvim, tick the box to remember it
<PsychoMari0> harleypig: for firefox, its in the preferences, under applications, find the filetype and click the dropdown for gvim
<PsychoMari0> harleypig: i cant help you exactly for firefox becuase it isnt installed on my system
<autoclesis> why does canonical still offer 9.04
<DasEi> !lts | autoclesis
<ubottu> autoclesis: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<autoclesis> oh
<hyperstream> ayam_jago, what are you trying to do, thats producing that error?
<ayam_jago> compiling ircd
<autoclesis> Gracias, Dasei
<hyperstream> ayam_jago, which ircd?
<ayam_jago> unrealircd
<epaphus> Hello. I want to be able to VNC into 10 machines at the same time so that I can monitor there activity. The trick is I want to be able to minimize each window so it fits into my screen. What does this depend on.. and where should I look for more info/help ???
<hyperstream> ayam_jago, have you tried this: http://crazytoon.com/2007/05/21/perl-how-do-i-install-perl-modules-eg-installing-lwp-module-for-perl/
<autoclesis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<epaphus> (so that the 10 vnc windows all fit in 1 screen)
<epaphus> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ayam_jago> no
<DasEi> epaphus: why not use ssh ?
<c0rrupt0r> Hello, I am running ubuntu 9.10 gnome, When I go to create a document then open it I get this error message with out the quotes of course ( Could not display "/home/UserName/FileName". There is no application installed for backup file files )
<epaphus> DasEi, its a LAN .. i dont really care :)
<hyperstream> ayam_jago, i just googled -> 'Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC' , and got that result.
<epaphus> DasEi, i suppose FreeNX doesnt do it through ssh right?
<ayam_jago> ok thanks
<DasEi> epaphus: don't think so, not sure, newer vnc solutions (tight/Ultra~) do, also darkstat migt be of interest then
<DasEi> !info darkstat
<ubottu> darkstat (source: darkstat): a network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.712-1 (karmic), package size 56 kB, installed size 224 kB
<epaphus> hm?
<c0rrupt0r> Hello, I am running ubuntu 9.10 gnome, When I go to create a document then open it I get this error message with out the quotes of course ( Could not display "/home/UserName/FileName". There is no application installed for backup file files ) any help would be greatly appreciated
<hyperstream> It seems my desktop that is running Karmic 9.10, is unabled to be pinged by my Lucid laptop and windows machines on the same network, UNLESS i ping the other computers from the desktop first, just destination host unreachable, what is causing this?
<DasEi> epaphus: ah, no, you wanted to monitor their load, wrong darkstat then
<epaphus> no .. i want to monitor the screen in real time.. anything they open or do
<epaphus> DasEi
<epaphus> i guess my options are FreeNX / VNC
<epaphus> correct?
<PsychoMari0> hyperstream: are you saying that one computer cannot ping the other, unless the other pings the first one first?
<konr> Guys, when I run `firefox`, even without the .mozilla folder, it hangs there without opening it, but `sudo firefox` works fine. What could be wrong
<hyperstream> PsychoMari0, exactly
<hyperstream> Psychoholic, its kind of strange ;/
<DasEi> epaphus: so vnc or rtd 8remote desktop) are your candidates, pesonally never used freeNX, so can't say
<arundracula> when I add an a/c in empathy it is not showing available - that portion is disabled..
<PsychoMari0> hyperstream: sounds like an ARP or DNS problem
<PsychoMari0> hyperstream: are you pinging hostnames or IP addresses?
<epaphus> DasEi, thanks.. one more thing.. have you ever seen that option of miniziming to scale the screen so i can actually monitor 5'10 computers at the same time?
<hyperstream> PsychoMari0, ip addresses
<PsychoMari0> hyperstream: might be an ARP problem, dont know why though
<hyperstream> Psychoholic, is that ubuntu related or my router?
<DasEi> epaphus: have a look at tight and ultravnc, the second I used and I "think it could be sized
<DasEi> epaphus: for sure the compression of ultravnc is great, you will need it at 10 clients
<dgd> epaphus: you could use RealVNC (dunno if in Ubuntu repositories...)
<epaphus> DasEi, excellent.. this is just speaking about the client itself.. the server is the same right?
<PsychoMari0> hyperstream: NIC, its the basis for how networking works, ARP is. without packet analysis you wouldnt know. im sure that its some other problem, becuase ARP is possibly a bit too complex of a problem
<hyperstream> Psychoholic, thats awesome, thanks (my dlink wifi adapter is most likely to blame) wasnt happening when it was wired :) cheers mate
<dgd> What is Ubuntu using for autoinstalls?
<DasEi> epaphus: these are diffrent implementations of vnc, each with it's own server-client, ultra vnc isn't in the repos I think but can be compiled via source
<KnifeySpooney> I know this isn't the best place to ask, but my local area network usually disconnects when my (wireless) phone rings. I think this is causing interference in the network and disconnecting me. Do you think changing my router to use channel 8 instead of channel 10 will fix this problem?
<PsychoMari0> hyperstream: i cant garuantee that is the problem. infact it is probably not
<epaphus> DasEi, thank you!!
<dgd> Docs suggest kickstart, but that is old docs.
<hyperstream> PsychoMari0, oh,
<PsychoMari0> KnifeySpooney: that problem isnt unheard of, try changing the channel, see if it helps
<hyperstream> KnifeySpooney, move the wireless router away from the cordless phone and/or higher perhaps?
<snoopy> Hello humans.
<Gaming4JC> !hi | snoopy
<ubottu> snoopy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<snoopy> hey dude
<KnifeySpooney> Hmm.. well changing the channel seems to fix it after I tested calling with my cell.
<snoopy> you guys know a program to like broadcast without a cam
<DasEi> epaphus: just looked it up, the more developed kinds of vnc aren't in the repos, but ultranvnc is easy to find on web
<KnifeySpooney> Guess time will tell
<koshari> can you use labels with grub2?
<DasEi> snoopy: in which manner ? chat ? surveilance ?
<snoopy> yeah, for chat
<snoopy> like for stickam, you know
<puyover> could somebody help me please?
<DasEi> snoopy: cheese shall work was said today, and there are people using the pidgin plugin succesfull
<DasEi> !ask | puyover
<ubottu> puyover: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<snoopy> cheese?
<epaphus> DasEi, excellent
<Gaming4JC> cheese only works for webcams, I think he wants to stream his desktop?
<Helius> anyone wanna help a noob install a proggie in ubuntu
<Gaming4JC> !cheese | snoopy
<DasEi> !info cheese | snoopy
<ubottu> snoopy: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2423 kB, installed size 7144 kB
<brock> can someone help me ??
<snoopy> yeah, steam my desktop
<dgd> !ask | brock
<ubottu> brock: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> brock : fix your car ?
<snoopy> stream**
<SliderMan> hello all, how do i mount windows partion as /host ?
<puyover> I can't switch to any TTY. When I try, my computer get frozen. If I press ALT+CTRL+F7 I can recover the control. Any help? :S
<Helius> need to install a program for ubuntu , i downloaded it but dont know how to install it
<brock> how do i become root in terminal
<DasEi> !sudo | brock
<ubottu> brock: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<blakkheim> brock: sudo su (but someone will surely say not to, and to use sudo instead blahblah)
<blakkheim> Helius: is it a .deb file?
<puyover> I can't switch to any TTY. When I try, my computer get frozen. If I press ALT+CTRL+F7 I can recover the control. Any help? :S
<Helius> has no extension
<Helius> pm me please
<blakkheim> Helius: what program is it then?
<cjae> !autofsck
<PsychoMari0> Helios: try 'file <the program you downloaded>'
<Gaming4JC> snoopy: I managed to find this on google, not sure how good it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725603
<Helius> assume i know nothing
<SliderMan> hello all, how do i mount a hd partition  as /host ?
<Helius> cant even find explorer
<blakkheim> Helius: i am, now answer my question so i can help
<dgd> puyover: are you sure you have other TTYs?
<snoopy> thanks gaming4jc
<DasEi> SliderMan: open a trml ..
<snoopy> ill check it out dude
<Gaming4JC> :)
<ahmedramdane> does anyone know if there is a tn3270 z/OS emulator for linux?  so far i only know s3270, c3270..... and x3270 but they do not have an ISPF console
<stickboy> I just uninstalled pulseaudio and installed alsa. But now my volume and mute buttons don't work. Any ideas? Using 9.10 64bit
<bastid_raZor> cjae: are you trying to force a fsck on reboot?
<nyqvist> DasEi, i tired to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xorg  . It said it's not installed...
<puyover> dgd: yes I have it :S
<SliderMan> <DasEi> and?
<SliderMan> eh
<nyqvist> even when i tried to use th ebackup file, it did nothing,, as if i don;t have it
<DasEi> SliderMan: sudo fdisk -l   , which device is the ntfs ?
<dgd> puyover: check and make sure that the terminal processes (getty) are actually running by using ps command
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SliderMan> <DasEi> i dont know?
<Gaming4JC> snoopy: You may also want to try these - http://www.google.com/search?q=screencast+ubuntu - hope it helps... :)
<snoopy> thanks again bro
<snoopy> :D
<DasEi> SliderMan: sudo fdisk -l   , which device is the ntfs ? /dev/sda4 ? sdb2 ?
<cjae> bastid_raZor: I have ubuntu on my sisters laptop, but her friends cancel the fsck on boot and I need a way around it. On boot fsck runs but is disabled by pressing esc
<Helius> does live session use a ram disk?
<nyqvist> DasEi, i tried it.. it said it's not installed
<SliderMan> its all ntfs i think
<DasEi> nyqvist: x-server-xorg or xserver-xorg ?
<Helius> blakkheim
<SliderMan> <DasEi> sda1 +  2
<bastid_raZor> cjae: are you wanting to have fsck check the partitions on the next reboot?  there is no way to have fsck do anything while the partitions are mounted.
<nyqvist> x-server-xorg
<DasEi> nyqvist: typo then
<hitek88> How can I tell what processes are running?
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nyqvist> kk.. i'll try ..brb
<PsychoMari0> hitek88: 'top' command
<hitek88> psycho_oreos thanks
<bastid_raZor> cjae: fsck is only run every so many reboots. so if one is missed it is not that big of a deal.
<DasEi> SliderMan: k, we try sda1 first, you'll look at the files and tell if that was the right one
<cjae> bastid_raZor:  right, I need before mounted,  without a way to be cancelled. or maybe on shutdown
<Helius> can someone help me install a downloaded ubuntu util
<DasEi> SliderMan: sudo mkdir /host
<MilitantPotato> cjae: open a terminal, type cd /  (hit enter)  type sudo touch /forcefsck
<cjae> bastid_raZor: you should have seen how bad the fs way when she brought it to me
<DasEi> SliderMan: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<Gaming4JC> hitek88: System >> Administration >> System Monitor shows some processes. Also "ps -auwx" will list a lot
<cjae> was*
<MilitantPotato> cjae: then restart
<koshari> can grub2 use labels to identify a partition
<DasEi> SliderMan: sudo chown -R $USER /host
<bastid_raZor> cjae: you can follow MilitantPotato's suggestion to get a fsck done on the very next reboot.. i don't of a way to disable the ability to cancel a fsck
<DasEi> SliderMan: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1  /host
<DasEi> SliderMan: cd /host
<DasEi> SliderMan: ls
<SliderMan> says missing operand after /host
<arundracula> which is the nvidia driver for 9800GT?
<puyover> I can't switch to any TTY. When I try, my computer get frozen. If I press ALT+CTRL+F7 I can recover the control. Any help? :S
<DasEi> SliderMan: which cmd ?
<cjae> MilitantPotato: but this is only once, and since it is a laptop it is prone to hard offs and suspends failing and loss of power and such, but how to explain to let thefsck run is beyond me
<SliderMan> sudo chown -R $user /host
<dgd> puyover: if you can switch back to X (as you did with Alt-Ctrl-F7) then its not frozen.
<abumaia> how do I kill an "uninterruptible" process?
<DasEi> SliderMan: watch the cases $USER <> $user, not same
<SliderMan> thanks
<PsychoMari0> abumaia: with the power button
<dgd> puyover: have you tried Alt-Ctrl-F1 (to get to virtual terminal 1)?
<void_pointer> abumaia you ask politely that it kills itself
<dgd> abumaia: If you mean a process listed as state 'Z' in the ps listing, you dont...
<puyover> dgd: yes but the cursor disapear and I can't do nothing
<void_pointer> "Please Mr. Process, will you stop?"
<PsychoMari0> void_pointer: lol
<DasEi> SliderMan: does ls show the desired files ?
<abumaia> firefox crashed, system monitor says firefox-bin is "uninterruptible."  Until it dies, I cannot reopen firefox
<cjae> bastid_raZor: maybe a usplash screen that didnt say press esc to cancel
<SliderMan> <DasEi> no it dosent
<piotrek> fcuk
<PsychoMari0> abumaia: tried 'sudo kill -9'?
<piotrek> hi everyone
<DasEi> SliderMan: but files at all ?
<SliderMan> <DasEi> also how i make it pernament ? so when i boot up it would re-mount it automaticaly?
<SliderMan> <DasEi> yes windows bootloader files
<piotrek> and...goodbye
<DasEi> SliderMan: step - by step, are there files in /ost ?
<DasEi> host*
<puyover> dgd: if I run ps, it shows 2 lines: 3040 pts/0 00:00:00 bash and 3052 pts/0 00:00:00 ps
<SliderMan> <DasEi> yes windows bootloader files
<abumaia> PsychoMari0: no effect
<ahmedramdane> do i need an anti-virus  for Ubuntu?
<DasEi> SliderMan: k then :
<Helius> does live session use a ram disk??
<DasEi> SliderMan: cd
<blakkheim> ahmedramdane: no
<PsychoMari0> abumaia: that must be what it means by uninteruptable then
<DasEi> SliderMan: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<arundracula> what is the difference between nvidia gtx and the normal
<DasEi> SliderMan: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2  /host
<DasEi> SliderMan: cd /host
<Helius> also can someone help install a utility in Ubuntu
<DasEi> SliderMan: ls
<blakkheim> Helius: what utility?
<PsychoMari0> Helius: what utility?
<Helius> truecrypt in Live session
<Helius> i downloaded the file
<Helius> no idea how to install it
<SliderMan> <DasEi> says device /dev/sda2 dosent seem to have a valid ntfs
<DasEi> arundracula: wrong chan here, wikipedia telly you, nvidia does, or #hardware
<SliderMan> even tho fdisk showed it had
<PsychoMari0> Helius: isnt it a .tar.gz file?
<Helius> i see no extension
<ahmedramdane> how come i do not need an antivirus for Ubuntu?
<Helius> how do you turn on extensions
<bikcmp> ahmedramdane: Because it's safe
<bikcmp> ;)
<arundracula> I want to install the driver for my 9800GT, I mean which is to install, the GLX or ..
<DasEi> SliderMan: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<PsychoMari0> Heluis: it doesnt have one, its a script, you know how to use the terminal?
<hyperstream> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<SliderMan> <DasEi> ops it was sda3 not 2
<SliderMan> <DasEi> so sorry
<Helius> what can i use in the gui
<DasEi> arundracula: system > admin... > hardwaredrivers
<ahmedramdane> safe?? can i have a more scientific explenation?
<Helius> is there a common installer>?
<void_pointer> abumaia well, in these cases you have to kill the parent
<SliderMan> <DasEi> ok it worked with sda3
<Supra7> trying to start bzflag and even tux racer... i get this error: X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<DasEi> SliderMan: k, files there ?
<SliderMan> <DasEi> how do i make it peranament?
<abumaia> void_pointer: what would that be?
<Supra7> anyone know what's going on with this?
<SliderMan> <DasEi> yeah all of them
<wolter> is there an alternative name for nano?
<DasEi> SliderMan: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Supra7> trying to start bzflag and even tux racer... i get this error: X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<SliderMan> needs sudo?
<DasEi> wolter: no but few other apps
<peope> What is the compiz plugin for having all windows appear on the screen and you can pick the window you want with your mouse?
<PsychoMari0> Helius: you can try... right click on the file; click the permissions tab; tick the box that says executable.then close the properties, double click on the file, and click run in terminal, then a message pops up iirc, and you want to install the .deb
<Freenoce> Hello, ui am looking for some help with my server, and connecting via ftp. Is there anything i need to do?
<digitalfiz> anyone in here know how to make quanta actually store a password for a remote ftp connection when you tell it too? I assume its something to do with the fact that quanta is a kde app anyone manage to fix the problem?
<DasEi> SliderMan: yes, system file
<wolter> DasEi, i need to edit a file in moblin cli and I don't know which editor could i use
<ahmedramdane> what is the best way to learn kernel?
<void_pointer> abumaia well first do "ps -eO user -H" to look at the process tree and status
<wolter> DasEi, any editor preinstalled in linux by default?
<SliderMan> <DasEi> it opened gedit with some wierd stuff in it
<DasEi> !distro | wolter
<peope> ahmedramdane: how do you mean "learn kernel" ?
<ubottu> wolter: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Supra7> trying to start bzflag and even tux racer... i get this error: X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<wolter> i guess not
<DasEi>  wolter : try vi or vim
<wolter> thanks, vi worked :)
<Roasted> I installed a theme and got a stupid mouse pointer, and I want to get rid of it because it keeps coming back all the fricken time
<tp43> wolter, what are you running moblin on?
<SliderMan> <DasEi> want me to pastebin the file?
<wolter> virtual box
<DasEi> SliderMan: open ? scroll  down , add a line :
<ahmedramdane> learn how to controle my pc and create my own programs
<Helius> got it thnx
<Freenoce> Hi? Does anyone have any idea on why it is not working? Is FTP disabled by default? If so how would i go about by enabling it
<DasEi> SliderMan: /dev/sda3  /host  ntfs   user,auto,rw,exec  0  0
<PsychoMari0> ahmedramdane: you need to learn a programming language
<Gaming4JC> Roasted: You've tried: System>>Preferences>>Appearance Preferences>>Theme>>Customize>>Pointer?
<snoopy> fail
<DasEi> SliderMan: save fstab, close gedit, that's it
<Roasted> Gaming4JC, yes. But now, I have VLC open... and when I hover over VLC, the stupid icon comes back. Its weird. I never had this before.
<peope> ahmedramdane: I guess you are not talking about kernel programming. But writing applications for GNU/Linux?
<void_pointer> ahmedramdane you want to hack the kernel learn C and C++. Sorry, but it's the way you have to go
<ahmedramdane> i know some basic
<tp43> I did familiar linux on ipaq, but I couldn't find https browser, but I guess I couldn't configured the mail client, also, I couldn't figure out how to use my sd cards
<tp43> If I could I would go back to Linux
<peope> ahmedramdane: If so you could check out how to make programs with gtk (for graphic programs)
<PsychoMari0> void_pointer: i thought the whole of the kernel was
<Helius> PsychoMari0  do you know when you use Ubuntu in Live session, does it use a ram disk when running or tried to use a hard drive?
<PsychoMari0> void_pointer: i thought the whole of the kernel was C?
<Freenoce> Can no one help me? Does no one know why it won't let me connect?
<SliderMan> <DasEi> if i add sshd on it will it work too?
<SliderMan> or this file is for partitions only?
<ahmedramdane> i read some c book and bash scripting but i am not able of practicing them yet
<PsychoMari0> Helius: it uses a ram disk, that is one of its features; it doesnt touch the hard drive
<peope> I dont think there is any C++ in the kernel
<void_pointer> PsychoMari0 well C and assembly
<Helius> nice
<void_pointer> PsychoMari0 but that will only scare him
<DasEi> SliderMan: sshd ? ssd ?
<void_pointer> peope yes, but the C++ is for everything else
<peope> So little assembly that is not even worth mentioning, I believe :)
<PsychoMari0> void_pointer: assembly? yeah
<Freenoce> Can anyone see me or my messages at least?
<Helius> so I can download files and it basically downloads the file to ram
<abumaia> void_pointer: the process is listed 3219 abumaia D ?
<DasEi> SliderMan: I don't understand ..
<SliderMan> <DasEi> secured shell? sftp
<peope> void_pointer: well... It depends on the project if I choose C or C++. If practical I choose C.
<PsychoMari0> Helius: yes, when you turn off, its gone
<void_pointer> abumaia ah, uninterruptable sleep
<void_pointer> abumaia the "-D"
<Freenoce> Please anyone help me! I need to get this working!
<Helius> i need this to backup encrypted drives with truecrypt
<PsychoMari0> Theoretically, could you rewrite the whole kernel in, say, C++?
<DasEi> SliderMan: you can access /host from it, after configurung sftp / ssh for it, sure
<koshari> where do you edit the config in grub2
<abumaia> that seems a bit odd, that a program can crash and become uninterruptible.
<SliderMan> thanks
<DasEi> koshari: /etc/default/grub, mainly
<Freenoce> Hello. Firstly, can anyone see my message?
<void_pointer> peope we do big projects that are mostly C++. Would be very hard to do big projects all in C. But for my own stuff I loves the C, pappy. Loves it
<ahmedramdane> pointers are good to learn when you are dealing with data addressing like in c programming
<abumaia> without a way to get around it
<DasEi> koshari: depends on what you want to change /achieve
<abumaia> Freenoce: yes, I see you
<nyqvist> DasEoi, i'm on the live cd again.. well i did run the command it appears to me it did something. but when i run the second command, it said 2 things. Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager (2) could no acquire name; bailing out. when i did the 3rd command: sudo reboot, nothing, it reboots and still same problem :(((
<DasEi> nyqvist: k, we'll fix it from live then
<DasEi> nyqvist: open trml ..
<nyqvist> kk
<koshari> DasEi i want to change from uuid to dev or label, as i are migrating an image to a new system
<Helius> PsychoMari0 how can I see the contects of my thumb drive which Ubuntu is on?
<void_pointer> abumaia and I'm guessing "kill -9 3219" isn't doing anything?
<Tm0> Hello, can anyone help me? :(
<PsychoMari0> Helius: I dont think you can
<PsychoMari0> are there any security problems with setting 'mount' seduit root
<Gaming4JC> !hi Freenoce:
<Gaming4JC> !hi | Freenoce
<ubottu> Freenoce: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DasEi> koshari: uuids are much safer, as they will always be the same
<seanbrystone> whats the command to extract a .tar file to a certain directory?
<SliderMan> someone help me setup encryption on my /home folder please
<Tm0> I need to connect via FTP to my server, though it won't let me connect, is there a lock on the root user? How do i undo that?
<DasEi> seanbrystone: man tar tells you
<Helius> hm why?
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo fdisk -l,  which is /root ?
<seanbrystone> ok
<rfeil> Hello, Ubuntu. I've been trying for several hours to track down the location of a particular driver (the driver for a Linux ramdisk, for the record). I was wondering if anybody knew where we keep the device drivers pertaining to memory/storage?
<ahmedramdane> i still do not understand why we have to learn all these high level language and compile them when we can learn right the way assembling language.
<koshari> DasEi they wont be the same on different hardware thats the problem, i want to place the same image on 4 identical machines,
<void_pointer> ahmedramdane you just watch you don't leave your pointers dangling. Nothing more painful than dangling pointers
<nyqvist> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PsychoMari0> rfeil: what do you need it for?
<peope> void_pointer: personally I think C++ is a mess. It is a language with a typesafe preprosessor, automatic function creating, awkward funcion naming etc
<rfeil> I want to view its source, PsychoMari.
<nyqvist> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/378062/
<rfeil> Need to write my own, would like to know how Ubuntu's work.
<DasEi> SliderMan: I'm busy right now, but you will loose all data there, if you want to do it afterwards install, better check out truecrypt > conatainer
<ahmedramdane> is this the way to make thing complicated  and spend years attending universities?
<anonomousDave> hey can you guys help me true/false - Source code files for a Linux kernel can be found in /usr/src.
<void_pointer> peope it has its problems. Like every other language. But it is a good mix of low-level and OO for a lot of things. I used to work in a C# /.NET shop. Nice and easy work ;)
<DasEi> nyqvist: sda1
<DasEi> nyqvist: mount
<DasEi> nyqvist:is sda1 already mounted ?
<PsychoMari0> anonomousDave: depends on if they're there or not
<dgd> anonomousDave: source files for Linux are usually in /usr/src/linux
<anonomousDave> thank you
<ahmedramdane> void_pointer can you be clearer please?
<nyqvist> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/378064/
<Tm0> How can i enable FTP on ubuntu server?
<Helius> PsychoMari0 its in filesystem/cdrom
<Helius> i can see my thumbdrive files
<DasEi> nyqvist: nope, so : sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<dgd> Tm0: install FTP server (like vsftp or pureftp) and configure and start
<void_pointer> ahmedramdane well most software engineering is done in the Object Oriented paradigm now. This usually equates to relatively high level languages
<nyqvist> DasEi, done
<SliderMan> <DasEi> whcih of them?
<dgd> !pureftp | Tm0
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo mount /dev/sda1  /media/sda1
<ahmedramdane> that is my point
<nyqvist> DasEi, done
<rfeil> See that's what I though. I have all of these files here...but all of the information I have tells me it should be somewhere in the /block foulder, which it's not. Thanks for the help so far, though.
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo chroot /media/sda1
<void_pointer> ahmedramdane some places even work to strict OO design patterns that basically insist on a higher level language like C++, C#, etc. etc. etc.
<dgd> How does one perform Ubuntu autoinstalls?
<nyqvist> DasEi, done.
<peope> void_pointer: I dont get into c# and .NET because of the possible patent poisoning. What I do like about it is the similarity to java language (which I find less than a mess compared to c++)
<DasEi> nyqvist: cd /etc/X11/
<DasEi> nyqvist: ls
<DasEi> nyqvist: xorg.conf_backup listed ?
<nyqvist> kk
<nyqvist> yep
<Tm0> I see the pureftp, but what do i do with it? :S
<jrib> Tm0: you should read the server guide at help.ubuntu.com
<rfeil> Ahmed: You have any idea how long it takes to write and debug assembly code? That's a one to one ratio with the binary the computer speaks. In the time it takes you to write a program that performs an A* algorithm, I could bring and entire project from conception to delivery using a high level language.
<DasEi> nyqvist: right dir then, so : rm xorg.conf
<Avogadro> Is there a stand-alone flash player in ubuntu?
<teage> Hi everyone, How do i invoke the run command on the keypad?
<Tm0> Thank you Jrib
<void_pointer> peope my first jobs were all Java (it's what they used to teach us OO at university). I still like it, but we do a lot of "semi-embedded" (don't ask :)) work now
<ahmedramdane> i still want to know why i do not need an anti-virus to protect my ubuntu pc?
<perryarmstrong> i am working on drupal...and i need to transfer the files to my usb and take it to another system...i tried to chmod it but the permissions are not changing..can anyone help
<nyqvist> DasEi, again pls?
<rfeil> The performance gains you get from writing the assembly level code is also marginal compared to assembly from a well written compiler.
<void_pointer> peope you must be a contractor then. I'm working for someone. They worry about the patents and IP
<dgd> !proftpd | Tm0
<void_pointer> rfeil agreed
<DasEi> nyqvist: xorg.conf_backup listed ? > yes, next cmd :
<rfeil> You spend 700% of the time developing something that is only 2% faster and you go out of business pretty darn fast.
<nyqvist> ...
<peope> void_pointer: nowadays I'm more or less retired
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo  rm xorg.conf
<sYk> ahmedramdane, because there are no "good working" viruses for linux
<rfeil> THAT is why you don't program everything in assembly.
<cetandi> Hello: I hve a problem with fire fox and wondering if it is ubuntu related or a firefox problem only, but Firefox starts without Minimize, Maximize, and Close buttons, and I already tried F11, and that works, but it seems to me that I shouldn't have to do that all the time
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo touch xorg.conf
<Helius> ok what i gotta do to listen to mp3s now
<nyqvist> wait
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rfeil> I'd also like to point out that code reuse is IMPOSSIBLE with hand written assembly language. It's about as flexible as a steel rod.
<ahmedramdane> void_pointer i am just learning how to use the computer that is why some times i ask some nonsense questions
<void_pointer> I mean if you had 4 years and the right programmers for every project you could probably do it all in C. But no one has that
<cetandi> BTW relatively new to linux
<DasEi> nyqvist: exit
<nyqvist> after sudo  rm xorg.conf it said >>> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<PsychoMari0> how can i set keyboard shortcuts in KDE (UNR)?
<dgd> !ftpd | Tm0
<ubottu> Tm0: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<void_pointer> rfeil but chicks dig it
<DasEi> nyqvist: just run the cmds
<perryarmstrong> i gave the command chmod 777 * to my files in usb... i am not sure of the permissions
<rfeil> The only time you will write assembly code is if you're doing a simple embedded device or an embedded device that has extremely limited resources.
<dgd> rfeil: but that's what libraries are for...
<ahmedramdane> i am very happy to hear that i will not need to pay few bucks to buy an antivirus
<dgd> rfeil: of course, with limited resources, one could still use FORTH...
<Sunshine> Welp, updated flashplayer-installer and it broke. How do I roll back?
<nyqvist> DasEi, done all the cmds.. altough after each i got sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<PsychoMari0> rfeil: assembly can also be much much smaller than  ~C
<peope> void_pointer: well... c++ has a lot of RAD features in it. My opinion. And sure it speed it up. And it is a good thing depending on what you are creating. For a kernel it might be good to have a language with a good ABI like C has :)
<DasEi> nyqvist: reconfigured / exit'd ?
<teage> teage
<dgd> !Sunshine: apt-get remove flashplayer-installer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rfeil> Yes it can, PsychoMari0. Very much smaller. That's why if you have very limited resources, going full assembly is the choice to make. But for regular everyday programming, assembly is almost laughably impractical.
<sYk> yeah .. and no "anti-spyware 2010", "desktop firewall" ... ;)
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo reboot, shall be able to get to desk again, now
<mc-scrat> Hi all. Is it real to rename my ppp0 interface to something else?
<nyqvist> brb
<PsychoMari0> mc-scrat: no, becuase thats what it is
<dgd> Sunshine: run apt-get remove flashplayer-installer as root...
<DasEi> SliderMan: again ? what two ?
<peope> I often use script-languages for utilities
<rfeil> Also: Gah...must...find...ramdisk files...
<Dr_Willis> mc-scrat:  why do you even want to do that?
<peope> Like perl or php for web-based stuff. That is really fast programming
<CountDown> Is anyone here running UNR on an Acer Aspire One?  Are you happy with it?  Which Aspire One do you have?
<Sunshine> That removes it, I want to roll it back
<Dr_Willis> CountDown:  my AAO does UNR very well. I got an AAO last Xmas. so its about a year+ old now
<dgd> Sunshine: "roll it back"? Back to what?
<CountDown> Dr_Willis: Does that mean it's a D150?
<princezuda> hey, I know this channel is jam packed so I hope I'll be able to get some help. I'm trying to compile the source code of ruby 1.9.1, yet I don't know how to do that on ubuntu. If anyone would be kind enough to give me a link or something I'd really appreciate it.
<ahmedramdane> i am running an intel core i3 . when i installed ubuntu 9.10 i was freezing all the time. last night someone here in this chanal helped me to remove Compiz and it is working fine right now.  so why is compiz not compatible with core i3 yet?
<Dr_Willis> CountDown:  no idea what # it is.
<Sunshine> It just updated, I want the previous version as it didn't break
<PsychoMari0> princezuda: sudo apt-get install ruby1.9.1
<CountDown> Dr_Willis: Are you running 9.10?
<tt_> how do i run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup as root?
<Dr_Willis> CountDown:  yes. Its running UNR 9.10
<dgd> Sunshine: I'd guess you have to reinstall... thusly:
<CountDown> Dr_Willis: OK, thanks.
<DasEi> !compile | princezuda
<ubottu> princezuda: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tt_> and do i need the ' ' around it
<dgd> Sunshine: apt-get --reinstall install flashplayer-installer=9.99.999
<mc-scrat> Dr_Willis: because I'd like to establish a ptp connection to my provider's Internet, and then make my friends connect to me using ptp too, so to distinguish all those ppps and to transparently see rules of ipchains... something like this
<dgd> Sunshine: replace 9.99.999 with version #
<PsychoMari0> tt_:  cd /etc/init.d/;  sudo ./vboxdrv
<peope> If you really want to know how GNU/Linux can be built you could check out linux from scratch (just google it) :)
<DasEi> tt_: front it with sudo and no ''
<tt_> thanks
<mrmile07> i'm looking for a good C++ compiler for ubuntu. using terminal is slightly frustrating.. any suggestions?
<PsychoMari0> peope: that takes *FOREVER*; i did it once, and it took a week to do all the compiling
<Dr_Willis> mrmile07:  you mean you want a C++ 'ide' then ?
<dgd> mrmile07: gcc++
<blakkheim> mrmile07: vi
<PsychoMari0> mrmile07: kdevelop
<peope> PsychoMari0: yeah. But fun as heck. And at least I learn a *lot* :)
<mrmile07> yes an ide
<Avogadro> Is there a stand-alone flash player in ubuntu?
<DasEi> mrmile07: can use any editor, then run in c++
<PsychoMari0> peope: snap
<dgd> mrmile07: eclipse?
<peope> Avogadro: yes... but dont remember what it is called
<Kismet> hey guys... i can not see my iphone anymore when i connect it to ubuntu.... it is a jailborken one...
<mrmile07> well i mean i'm writing the code in gedit
<peope> Avogadro: sudo apt-cache search flash
<Kismet> and automounting usb drives dosen't work anymore
<Dr_Willis> mrmile07:  you may want to check out 'geany' for an editor
<PsychoMari0> mrmile07:write/compile/debug in kdevelop
<mrmile07> but would like something like visual studio for simpler compiling/error finding
<mrmile07> wow thank you for all the help
<peope> Avogadro: kflash
<Dr_Willis> mrmile07:  so you do want an 'IDE' then
<Kismet> i can see with the command lsusb.. that i connected the iphone
<Kismet> i even can use it in virtual box
<Dr_Willis> Kismet:  try mounting it manually
<Kismet> Dr_Willis, thats the thing i don't know where it is
<Dr_Willis> Kismet:  'dmesg' or 'sudo fdisk -l' should give a clue
<PsychoMari0> Kismet; use ifuse, you dont need to know where it is
<Avogadro> peope: could not find it in the repo
<Kismet> Dr_Willis, it is not listed there
<Kismet> PsychoMari0, how?
<dgd> Kismet: if the system sees the iPhone as a mass storage device, it should be listed under /media
<peope> For IDEs there are codeblocks, kdevelop (for kde)... and quite a few more
<dgd> Kismet: or perhaps in a listing from mount command
<mrmile07> @Dr_Willis yes
<tt_> b
<peope> Avogadro: sudo apt-get update ?
<PsychoMari0> Kismet: err... i cant remember how i found that actually, there was some tutorial i found with google with the ubuntu repo
<Kismet> dgd, nope it is not in there
<Dr_Willis> if the automounting system is not working right - thenit wont be in /media/
<dgd> Kismet: sounds like PsychoMari0 has more experience with this...
<Dr_Willis> If fdisk -l, isent shoing it.. that is very odd
<nyqvist> DasEi, it seems that the login scree is fine.. but when i logged in to the ubuntu. all i have, is a white screen..i can hear the application running fine, but the screen is white :(
<dgd> Dr_Willis: aye
<Kismet> PsychoMari0, can you help me out
<peope> Avogadro: klash .... sorry
<cetandi> I know you guys are bust, but I can't even keep up with ya....so could someone tell me a better place to get the answer to: Hello:  problem with fire fox and wondering if it is ubuntu related or a firefox problem only, but Firefox starts without Minimize, Maximize, and Close buttons, and I already tried F11, and that works, but it seems to me that I shouldn't have to do that all the time
<PsychoMari0> Kismet: sure, ill see if i can find the tutorial i used
<snoopy> can i change the noise my linux makes when it boots up
<peope> Avogadro: klash - free SWF movie player - standalone player for KDE
<cetandi> busy i mean
<Kismet> Dr_Willis, yeah it is not showing it... but i can see it in Virtual Box
<Dr_Willis> snoopy:  thers some sound file somewhere you can change.. and i dont rember where its at
<Bsims> yeah its in the gnome settings somewhere
<Kismet> PsychoMari0, thank you
<snoopy> aww bummer }:
<dgd> cetandi: you want Firefox to start in full-screen mode every time?
<Dr_Willis> Kismet:  could be vbox somehow has it locked. Not sure about thgat
<snoopy> i am enraged now. :|
<snoopy> JP :D
<Dr_Willis> snoopy:  i just normally turn the startup sound off.
<snoopy> ohh, hm.
<Kismet> Dr_Willis, hmm i don't think so...
<Kismet> Vbox is not running Dr_Willis
<dgd> snoopy: look in the sound theme - I think its in there.
<DasEi> nyqvist: muharr.. k, we will try to bring the sys to it's state we started, either wait for another day or wait for lucid coming soon, I know the radeon open source driver does better, too, but we're running out time now
<theshadow> ubuntu 9.10 empathy 2.28.1.1 I can't seem to get gtalk to connect all I get is a "Network Error" message any pointers?
<snoopy> sound theme? where that at
<PsychoMari0> Kismet: http://www.ghabuntu.com/2009/09/ifuse-mount-your-iphoneipod-touch-in.html there we go
<dgd> cetandi: I think firefox has an option to start in full-screen mode
<nyqvist> DasEi, kk...
<cetandi> dgd...thanks...really I just want to be able to open fire fox and minimize a window to be able to open another windo
<Kismet> PsychoMari0, I have a look on tat
<peope> theshadow: No idea... but perhaps behind a firewall?
<rfeil> I'm beginning to suspect the drivers for a ramdisk might be hidden from me and/or owned by root and root is too mean to let me know where they are.
<dgd> cetandi: I think there's also an option to open Firefox in minimized mode
<PsychoMari0> Kismet: you follow that tutorial, then just run 'ifuse /mountpoint'
<dgd> snoopy: In your preferences somewhere - under Sound I think...
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<theshadow> peope: no, it just randomly stopped working
<nyqvist> done
<snoopy> ah! got it thanks dude
<teage> firefox has many options, the one option i wish it had is terminal emulator.
<PsychoMari0> rfeil: your computer is conspiring against you
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<teage> that would be nice
<peope> theshadow: oh... It was just a guess. Sorry
<PsychoMari0> teage: write one :D
<nyqvist> DasEi, done.
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<cetandi> dgd ok but it's been working fine till now and when I went to firefox help there was someone else there with the same problem running ubuntu 8.04...she had to F11 all the time
<nyqvist> DasEi, mount: mount point /mnt/proc does not exist
<rfeil> I know it is PsychoMari0, evil thing.
<peope> teage: lol... a terminal emulator? What for? :D
<teage> peope: for tutorials
 * peope scratches his head
<PsychoMari0> peope: editing your code(html/php/etc)/moving it about, whilst previewing it
<teage> peope: thats one thing i like about konqueror
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo mount --bind /dev /media/sda1/dev
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<klappi> call me stupid i just use two windows
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<nyqvist> DasEi, the 1st cmd run well, the second gives me mount: mount point /mnt/proc does not exist
<Kismet> PsychoMari0, hmm doesn't work for me
<DasEi> nyqvist: my fault
<peope> There are a few developer addons to firefox where you can change client side code on the spot if you like
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo mount --bind /sys /media/sda1/sys
<nyqvist> DasEi, done.
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo mount --bind /sys /media/sda1/sys
<peope> Dont know what a terminal emulator has to do with it though
<Kismet> PsychoMari0, i guess because my auto mounting doesn't recognize my Iphone anymore
<teage> PsychoMari8: I have thought about writing something of the sort, Im not ready for that kind of work yet, I still have much much to learn. Been reading though. Maybe one day I will if no one beats me to it
<nyqvist> DasEi, done.
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo chroot /media/sda1/
<peope> xterm, rxvt are terminal emulators
<PsychoMari0> Kismet: google 'iphone ubuntu ifuse' sorry i cant help more, its my bedtime :P
<nyqvist> DasEi, done.
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<peope> not to mention gnome-terminal
<nyqvist> DasEi, sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<peope> Konqueror has some really nice features. Like browsing ssh (mounts)
<nyqvist> but i run it
<user____> I'm trying to put a link to the fingerprint tf-tool --acquire in the launcher menu but it doesn't work
<user____> it shows a terminal for a brief second
<user____> then fails again
<user____> the command works perfect from a terminal if I open it
<teage> peope: I mean a terminal emulator that runs within firefox, kind of like what konqueror has.
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo dpkg -r linux-image-2.6.32-020632rc8-generic_2.6.32-020632rc8_i386.deb
<phpmonk> user____, what lib/tool you are using for fingerprint device reading?
<peope> teage: ok... I dont know what kind of terminal emulator konqueror has. Sorry
<nyqvist> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<user____> tf-tool --acquire    part of thinkfinger
<gwildor> teage, konqueror has one because it is also a file manager, firefox is not, but if there is a terminal emulator, it will be on the firefox plugins page
<cetandi> Thanks dgd...I know it's a minimal problem..it's just that I would like it if I could get the little bugs worked out on this computer...I still can't get my printer going or fax and although I hate the GATES..unfortunately I may have to run windows again...at least for the office stuff
<nyqvist> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/378075/
<dgd> cetandi: I just looked at firefox options (on Karmic): no such options seemed to be present....
<peope> user____: Often flashes are when you are running a cli program
<dgd> cetandi: but I was sure there WERE such options...
<Induane> it is a cli program
<dgd> cetandi: somewhere....
<Induane> its an issue I'm having
<peope> If you try "application in terminal" ?
<Induane> cli apps don't seem to work from the launcher men0
<Induane> menu  its a clean install
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo apt-get install fglrx-kernel-source xorg-driver-fglrx fglry-amdcccle fglrx-modaliases
<Induane> yea tried application in terminal first
<DaemonFC> peope, it's left over from when Konqueror was meant to be the primary file manager on KDE, it's still more capable than Dolphin (which is more like Nautilus in GNOME)
<Induane> then tried  gnome-terminal -x gksudo tf-tool --acquire
<cetandi> dgd I will check it out I think you are right..I just wanted it to work the way it did...it was great...thanks
<DaemonFC> iirc, Konqueror lets you open the current folder in a terminal
<Induane> which also works from a command line as it should - spawns a new terminal, asks for password, etc
<nyqvist> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/378076/
<Induane> but in a launcher that doesn't work
<Fernandos> hi
<th0r> Induane: how are you invoking the cli program? I use 'xterm -e <command>' all the time
<teage> gwildor: i have searched high and low, The only thing i have found even remotely close is a command line feature, but, its not a terminal. I believe its called "run in terminal" er something like that
<Induane> I tried xterm -e as well
<Induane> it does the same thing
<DuxterFG> Hi
<Fernandos> I don't get gettext working with php. I tried it since almost a week now. Without Success!
<Induane> what I tried specifically was xterm -e gksu tf-tool --acquire
<peope> DaemonFC: ok
<Fernandos> Can someone please help me?
<Induane> also I tried xterm -e gksudo "tf-tool --acquire"
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo apt-get install fglrx-kernel-source xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-modaliases
<Induane> and a variety of other combinations around " "
<th0r> Induane: put the gksu first, invoke xterm as root
<gwildor> teage, then it simply doesnt exist. firefox was not meant for that purpose. is there a reason why  you would need this, maybe you should research "tilda" i think it may do what you need
<Induane> th0r yea just tried that too
<teage> gwildor: I know firefox isnt a file browser, but you can use it as such and i do from time to time.
<Fernandos> I have installed: the package locales and then I've done a: dpkg-reconfigure locales still no luck :(
<Induane> gksudo sh -c "gnome-terminal -x tf-tool --acquire"  even this fails
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo apt-get remove  linux-image-2.6.32-020632rc8-generic
<Fernandos> all I have is apache,php5,mysql
<Induane> ^ I was running out of ideas
<Induane> tried same without the sh -c
<gwildor> teage, you are more than welcome to make such a plugin, but unfortunatly, one is not available atm. as i said, look into "tilda" it may be close to what you require.
<DasEi> nyqvist: packages found now ?
<DaemonFC> teage, I personally think the web browser should *never* be a file manager. There are security holes in Internet Explorer from when it used to do this (even though it can't now)
<nyqvist> DasEi, i didn't run this last command.. look what i got when u typed the 1 before the last 1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/378079/
<DuxterFG> Helo
<melfy> is there a way to disable a all/majority of ubuntu logging?
<DuxterFG> i have a probleme to mount my second intern HDD
<dgd> melfy: configure (or stop) syslogd
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo apt-get remove  linux-image-2.6.32-020632rc8-generic
<th0r> Induane: I wonder if it might be an issue within gnome. I use xfce, and while I am not in linux at the moment, I have a number of panel shortcuts that invoke terminal like we have been discussing
<posey> anyone tried out 64 bit flash alpha yet?
<Avogadro> Is there a way to get the 1.0.1 version of moonlight ?
<Induane> th0r its recent
<DaemonFC> melfy, You can stop it, but it can make it difficult to track down where a problem started later. It also means the firewall won't log an attack. Apparmor profile actions are not logged, etc.
<nyqvist> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/378082/
<Induane> works on my virtualbox test of 8.04
<Induane> exact same commands
<Induane> something is different about the environment when launched from applications menu
<DaemonFC> melfy, logrotate should tar and archive them every so often, so they shouldn't ever take up too much space
<Fernandos> WTF? sudo locale-gen de_DE did it?!??
<dgd> melfy: I heartily concur with DaemonFC - just didn't say so.
<gwildor> Induane, try making a shortcut on the desktop...see if it works that way
<Induane> ok sec
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo update-grub
<melfy> this is just a dev server only on an SSD, i dont want the unnessisary writes ... but i will keep that in mind
<melfy> thanks guys
<nyqvist> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/378083/
<Kismet> can anyone help me with automounting with ubuntu
<Induane> yea actually just dragging it to desktop makes it work fine.... wtf
<Induane> I dind't even make a new one
<Induane> just drug it ot the desktop
<DaemonFC> melfy, I just delete them when they get really old. Logging from 2006 to a few weeks ago only took up a few hundred megs though, that's nothing for a modern hard drive
<dgd> Kismet: the system should have automounting in place already. If you want to use amd, you'll have to turn that off.
<DaemonFC> that was on an old system that I've upgraded from 4.10 to 9.10 :)
<Kismet> dgd, amd?
<melfy> daemonfc: i know but its in a vmware on my intel x25 ssd, rather not have the writes =/
<dgd> Kismet: amd = Berkeley AutoMounter Daemon
<phantomgraph> Eve all, anyone got a little hand for an old Linux geek that hasn't kept up with the times?
<dgd> Kismet: all distros seem to support it - and none come with it automatically installed and working
<NatMan97> Has anyone had problems booting with a WD passport on a intel mac, because i made a USB stick thing and it no work
<Helius> how can i get mp3s going in Ubuntu ?
<Induane> oh well I'll just leave a desktop lin
<Induane> :)
<Induane> thanks all and cheers!
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<dgd> Helius: try it. Then follow directions.
<Helius> can't believe it doesnt play mp3 out of the box
<DasEi> nyqvist: shall be newest already
<Helius> how
<Helius> try what
<dgd> Helius: I can: MP3 is patented - thus cannot included automatically.
<Helius> its tries to find a plugin and fails
<Helius> so now what
<dgd> Helius: Fedora and Red Hat and OpenSUSE are all the same way.
<DaemonFC> Helius, MP3 is not supported out of the box because it's not distributable without patent royalties in many countries. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-ectras
<dgd> Helius: let it search for a plugin
<Kalidarn> hey when installing ubuntu can i use the dvd to do a command-line system
<DaemonFC> *extras
<nyqvist> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/378084/
<DaemonFC> should fix up most of your playback issues
<Helius> it did and failed
<blakkheim> Helius: in terminal, do sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kalidarn> or do i need to have alternate disc
<Helius> how do i get htere
<blakkheim> Helius: applications > accessories > terminal
<Helius> ok type?
<blakkheim> Helius: i already told you
<dgd> Helius: installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package is more direct - and should work.
<Helius> k
<DaemonFC> Helius, I'd also recommend Medibuntu repo and libdvdcss2 if you want to play back commercial DVDs, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Helius> i ran it
<Helius> still wont play mp3
<DaemonFC> it's a bother, but you only need to do all that once
<blakkheim> Helius: you obviously didn't
<melfy> dgd: i don't have syslogd installed but theres a rsyslogd in ps aux =/
<Helius> i saw it finish
<Helius> in terminal\
<DasEi> nyqvist: sudo apt-get install fglrx-kernel-source xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-modaliases
<phantomgraph> Is anyone having trouble sharing a printer on a Ubuntu machine with winblows?
<DaemonFC> Helius, What program are you playing the MP3 in? Totem/Rhythmbox?
<Helius> i just double clicked an mp3
<nyqvist> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/378086/
<dgd> melfy: then its rsyslogd
<Helius> tried to find a plugin again and failed
<Helius> opens movie player
<DasEi> nyqvist: fine, sudo reboot
<melfy> dgd: thats not currently installed either but somehow its running lol =/
<nyqvist> DasEi, i'll try..ty. brb
<dgd> Helius: did you try "apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" ?
<BHoward> Helius, use the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<DaemonFC> Helius, It wouldn't be doing that if you had gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, which ubuntu-restricted-extras brings in. The MP3 decoder is in there.
<dgd> melfy: I usually use "dpkg -l | grep syslog" (or similar)
<dgd> melfy: but I wouldn't uninstall
<BHoward> Helius, if you follow those directions then do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-packages" you will solve your problems
<DaemonFC> Helius, odd that it should fail though. Can you install other things?
<Helius> apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Helius> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Helius> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Helius> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot4> Helius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BHoward> Helius,  use sudo
<dgd> Helius: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Helius> i did
<DaemonFC> Helius, Something else has a lock on dpkg, close any Synaptic instances
<BHoward> no you didnt.
<DaemonFC> or the ubuntu software installer
<dgd> Helius: make sure that UpdateManager or other package-related tool is not still running
<BHoward> did you type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<blakkheim> Helius: i don't think linux is for you dude
<Pici> blakkheim: Please don't say that here.
<teage> wow
<Helius> Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BHoward> Helius, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<phantomgraph> re-request : Anyone know why the latest cups update broke the share to winblows computers?
<blakkheim> Pici: do you disagree? i'm just being honest, i think it's a little over his head
<gwildor> !restricted | Helius
<ubottu> Helius: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BHoward> Helius, go there and you can copy and paste the command to add the repoistory
<Helius> ok
<Kalidarn> is it possible to install a commandline system i don't see the option there anymore
<Helius> ill look and mess with it
<DaemonFC> Helius, Only one thing can have a dpkg lock at a time. It does this so that the database can't end up in a state that the other open programs weren't expecting
<Pici> blakkheim: This channel is for helping people, not for discouraging them.
<melfy> dgd: would installing & configuring syslogd disable/reroute current logging?  =/
<dgd> melfy: You can leave it configured and just not start it on startup.
<Helius> i dont know what is dpkg lock
<dgd> melfy: thus, you'd have syslog logging available for when you want it
<teage> you guys are helping ppl with a steel fist.
<melfy> dgd: ok thx
<BHoward> Helius, go here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m63df31c copy and paste that into your terminal.
<deostroll> hi is there a channel to discuss about designing flash applications...?
<dgd> melfy: there was an article in SysAdmin Magazine a while back on your exact situation - unfortunately, I dont know which
<gwildor> Helius, dpkg lock is kind of like if you have a word document open, and try to open it again, it will open as read only..... something else is using dpkg, so that is what 'dpkg lock' means
<Helius> copy all that to terminal?
<BHoward> Helius, yes the code I have pasted there
<nyqvist> DasEi, i'm back.. but something is strange.. all is laggy. like no drivers installed..
<Helius> i need the other shorter on again
<Helius> just to enable mp3
<BHoward> Helius, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m63df31c
<freetown2> hello, what is the fix for dbus problems when running KDE3 on Hardy?
<BHoward> Helius, if you just do what we tell you too then your problems will be fixed.....
<DasEi> nyqvist: saw pm ? just don't want to flood here
<DaemonFC> Helius, dpkg is the backend that manages software installation and uninstallation, APT is a front-end to dpkg that does dependency calculations and tracks software repositories that you added, from there you have Synaptic or Packagekit or another GUI that the user interacts with usually, but only one thing can use dpkg at once
<Helius> Reading state information... Done
<Helius> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gwildor> Helius, you need to enable multiverse first
<Helius> where
<BHoward> Helius, you need to add the repository. Once again go here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m63df31c copy and paste that code in your terminal
<gwildor> !restricted | Helius
<socratesthekid> hey everyone
<gwildor> oh, thank you BHoward :D
<DasEi> nyqvist: it shall be same as before now, check synatic again for fglrx, your screenshot : http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/6349/screenshot1mo.png
<Helius> ?
<thechris> I would like to get sound working in Ubuntu
<thechris> How do I get sound to work?
<freetown2> thechris, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<thechris> freetown2: 9.10
<DaemonFC> Helius, System/Administration/Software sources, and make sure the checkbox next to Universe, and Multiverse are checked, hit close, and then refresh
<DaemonFC> I forgot those aren't enabled by default, whoops :D
<freetown2> ...hmm...try looking at the mixer settings first. What sound card/chip do you have?
<merlin2049er> hey, i formatted a new drive using ext4
<Helius> it still says the decoder plugin is not installed
<thechris> Basically, i installed the gpe package.  this resulted in gnome, gdm, and sound failing
<Helius> i ran that
<socratesthekid> I'm having problems with my wireless. Running ubuntu 9.10 on a fujitsu lifebook p1510d and it isn't recognizing my wireless card at all; doesn't even think its there
<merlin2049er> why do i have to authorize each time i boot up to mount it
<DasEi> nyqvist: you have both , the old xorg and the synaptic, can't be worse now
<socratesthekid> tried madwifi, didnt fix it
<thechris> I reinstalled gdm, but don't know about sound, gnome.
<BHoward> Helius, good. now type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<teage> socratesthekid: do you know what card you have?
<thechris> gnome is no longer listed in gdm for instance
<thechris> and sound doesn't work.
<socratesthekid> teage, i've tried to find the exact thing, best i've been able to find is the atheros super ag
<gwildor> thechris, maybe it would just be easier to reinstall? i assume everything worked before ?
<socratesthekid> i want to say i heard 5006 somewhere, but that might be a lie
<nyqvist> DasEi, yes, it's like it was before.. but i tell u, something is strange. like no drivers. all laggy.. i can see the xchat window in lags, like string after string, delayed.
<nyqvist> DasEi, in any application i can't see the upper bar
<Helius> no go
<dgd> merlin2049er: is it encrypted?
<thechris> gwildor: yes, but if I reinstall it won't be *buntu.
<BHoward> Helius, what did it say
<Helius> says the package is obsolete
<Helius> or something
<thechris> as I really only want an OS that I can fix if needed
<dgd> merlin2049er: is it a remote volume you are trying to mount?
<thechris> or at least know how to fix
<BHoward> Helius, follow the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Helius> age ubuntu-restricted-extras is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Helius> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Helius> is only available from another source
<yoitsme> what tools do i need to read the linux kernel code?
<thechris> alsamixer seems happy.
<freetown2> thechris, so get Fedora or Centos. Ubuntu has way too many things to decipher
<gwildor> thechris, you installed ubuntu, and eberything worked....then you reinstalleed gdm, and did something  else, and now sound doesnt work.... maybe start by telling us what you did?
<teage> socratesthekid: try running " sudo lshw " and see if it sees yer wifi card
<DasEi> nyqvist: you can try the dpkg-recon.. again, though it will overwrite xorg.conf (where you got a backup still, then); I don't see what shall bechanged now, the rc-kernel has it implemented, so no added modules there
<merlin2049er> should i reformat?  i used guid
<thechris> gwildor: i installed gpe.  I intended to get just the desktop apps, but it removed gdm in the process
<thechris> gwildor: now i've removed the gpe meta-package
<iflema> yoitsme download the source and go through it.... knowledge is the tool.....
<nyqvist> DasEi, dunno. it's like this window, the chat, i can see line after line in delay. :(
<thechris> gwildor: and installed gdm.
<thechris> gwildor: i don't have sound.  gdm doesn't list gnome as a session type.
<jiohdi> anyone find that if they create a restore point on windows 7 it messes up grub?
<gwildor> thechris, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<yoitsme> i know but i have been trying to open the source code with netbeans and it wont let me :(
<nyqvist> DasEi, no matter what application i'm running, irc or firefox, i can't see the upper bar! :/
<DasEi> nyqvist: ctrl-alt-F1 > sudo dpkg-reconfigure... > sudo reboot is all that comes to me
<nyqvist> DasEi, I'LL TRY IT NOW
<jiohdi> anyone know an easy way to fix a messed up grub?
<nyqvist> sec
<yoitsme> i thought maybe there was a linux code browser
<merlin2049er> ya, theres a super grub boot
<FonFon> not sure on the correct terminology, but dose anyone know how to double pipe a command (eg. ssh user:system.local "mencoder arguments -o "Pipe output file back" - | < "Piped input file.")?
<gghhttyy_> is anyone here trying to use snx on lucid?
<iflema> jiohdi super grub disk to get in then reinstall once in
<quentusrex__> How do I reconfigure the network card for a new subnet?
<jiohdi> merlin2049er: I tried supergrub... worked like a charm... ie not at all :)
<merlin2049er> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<freetown2> anybody know how to sort out the dbus problem so that gnome apps do not take forever to call up a file dialog?
<merlin2049er> lol
<merlin2049er> it worked for me
<quentusrex__> I'm moving a server from 192.168.100.* to 192.168.1.*
<HandyGandy> FonFon: mkpipe
<jiohdi> merlin2049er: besides isn't supergrub for grub 1?
<DasEi> quentusrexifconfigifdown/up , /etc/network/interfaces
<socratesthekid> teage, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3c256433
<merlin2049er> oh
<Helius> im have no luck here at all just to play a frigin mp3
<gwildor> quentusrex, if you are using static ip, however you set it staticc, if you are using dhcp, just reboot
<DasEi> jiohdi: versions for both
<gwildor> Helius, pm me, ill fix it....
<mrpink57> if I set a mount --bind does it stick or do I need to redo it everytime at boot?
<teage> socratesthekid>ok, gimmy a sec to look this over.
<quentusrex__> DasEi, that doesn't work I'm using dhcp and it is trying to broadcast the dhcp request to 192.168.100.255
<DasEi> jiohdi: though version 1 works better, still on sgd
<dgd> Helius: don't fret: it's like this on Red Hat, Fedora, OpenSUSE, etc.... even Linux Mint (if you get the right one for the US)
<quentusrex__> so it isn't working. since nothing is listening on that address.
<gustaw> never been here before
<Helius> can you tell me what to do
<socratesthekid> appreciate the help teage
<merlin2049er> hmm, why does the new drive show up and can't determine the permissions on it
<merlin2049er> ?
<Helius> the word mp3 doesnt even exsist on that help page
<DasEi> quentusrex__: set the gateway then
<gghhttyy_> has anyone here tried using snx (checkpoint) on lucid?
<quentusrex__> DasEi, how?
<DasEi> quentusrex__: in /etc/network/interfaces
<FonFon> HandyGandy: Thanks I'll look into it, working on a parallel encoder script. X3
<BHoward> Helius, use the code it gives your first and tell me when your done
<quentusrex__> DasEi, there is nothing in there since it is dhcp
<quentusrex__> I can't figure out where the gateway is defined.
<Helius> ive already done this 3 times
<HandyGandy> Can anyone recommend DVD cataloging software? The two things I really want is that I can store the catalog where I want ( flash ) and l can specify a name for each DVD instead of using the disc label.
<DasEi> quentusrex__: ifconfig says?
<dgd> Helius: MP3s are indeed a restricted format: what happened when you used apt-get?
<Helius> cant find mp3 plugin when it tried to play
<HandyGandy> FonFon; Google "using nc  intercepting proxy" for some nice examples.
<Helius> says obsolete
<BHoward> Helius,  now use sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<quentusrex__> DasEi, nothing useful about ip addresses
<Helius> did that
<yoitsme> ty ppl i used gedit and it opened , now off to spend a lifetime journey into the crazy world software :D
<quentusrex__> DasEi, but ifdown eth0 says it is trying to release to 192.168.100.1
<BHoward> Helius, tell me actual error
<DasEi> quentusrex__: no but about nicknames, eth0 ?
<quentusrex__> which is the old network subnet
<quentusrex__> eth0
<DasEi> quentusrex__: in /etc/network/interfaces :
<quentusrex__> I have rebooted the machine 3+ times
<Helius> Package ubuntu-restricted-extras is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Helius> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Helius> is only available from another source
<freetown2> quentusrex, /etc/network/interfaces
<DasEi> quentusrex__: auto eth0
<BHoward> Helius, did you do sudo apt-get update
<Helius> i did all you asked
<DasEi> quentusrex__: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<nyqvist> DasEi, ty.. done.. back to the old settings.. so if i understood right.. for now there isn't much to do, right?
<ahhughes> can someone please tell me how I can make chrome my default browser please. Im over ffox.
<DasEi> quentusrex__: gateway >roterIPhere<
<`mOOse`> Helius install the restricted extras?
<BHoward> Helius, do "sudo apt-get update" again and then do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" just so i can be sure were on the same page
<Helius> do i have to close terminal or rebbot
<BHoward> Helius, no
<Helius> Package ubuntu-restricted-extras is not available,
<seanbrystone> ahhughes, i think its System > Preferences > Prefered Applications
<od3n> does anyone know if there are linux drivers for logitec webcams
<DasEi> nyqvist: erm, I'm little tired now, up sive 7.40, 4.14 morning here, sorry, more then not getting done I hate leave people in a bigger mess :-D
<dgd> ahhughes: Just run it.  You can let Chrome set itself up as your default browser (I did)
<DasEi> *since
<Helius> ackage ubuntu-restricted-extras has no installation candidate
<ahhughes> dgd, didn't work for me.
<nyqvist> DasEi, yeahh.. ty for the help tough...i'll stay with these settings for now.. :)) ty and good night.
<DasEi> !lucid | nyqvist
<ubottu> nyqvist: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<quentusrex__> DasEi, no luck.
<DasEi> nyqvist: you might ask again here for radeon driver /w R700 chip
<teage> socratesthekid>It is not there, You should have a section that list network* which you do, but you also should see another section that list network:1* which would be another interface such as your wifi.
<quentusrex__> Still insisting to send the dhcp request to 192.168.100.1
<ahhughes> I found a 'make google chrome my default browser' link.. which does nothing :'(
<ahhughes> dgd, how'd you install it?
<dgd> ahhughes: In preferences (under the wrench menu) look at Options - and check the bottom for your default browser setting
<teage> socratesthekid>you may have a non compatible card.
<BHoward> Helius, do this and tell me what comes up sudo apt-cache search ubuntu-restricted-extras
<`mOOse`> sounds like he's not getting to the restricted site
<Helius> nothing
<teage> socratesthekid>Im not certain though, I am presuming you have searched this.
<socratesthekid> teage, i haven't heard other people having this problem actually
<Helius> cursor
<Helius> no respose
<DasEi> nyqvist: least gnome-xchat, I prefer pidgin
<DasEi> !irc | nyqvist
<ubottu> nyqvist: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Fraxtil> My Karmic login screen is borked. How do I re-install it with all the default settings?
<BHoward> Helius, do you know how to use the pastebin?
<quentusrex__> DasEi, bad cable...
<teage> socratesthekid>have you tried looking up the driver from say, your computers support site?
<Helius> been awhile
<nyqvist> DasEi, but there isn't a skype option in pidgin, right?
<Helius> i did this before last month with someone and it was just one command and it worked
<teage> socratesthekid>fujitsu, right?
<BHoward> Helius, goto ubuntu.pastebin.com and copy and paste the ouput of your terminal after using the code from the site a gave you and after you do apt-get update and apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<socratesthekid> teage, fujitsu lifebook p1510d
<BHoward> Helius, post the urls of each of your posts
<DasEi> nyqvist: don't think so, but ekiga works fine
<shawnboy> nvqvist: skype is closed. so. that's why it's not in there... AFAIK
<Helius> Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Helius> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<DasEi> nyqvist: oh, thre is a plugin skype > pidgin, never tried it, though
<llin> i'm getting an error when booting up no such device it has something to do with the floppy drive. Can some one help me with this pleas I'm new with ubuntu
<Helius> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<arundracula> The available option in empathy is not showing.. I cant make it work gtalk..
<BHoward> Helius, do sudo killall apt-get
<ahhughes> kk, cheers. just found a deb pkg so might re-install another way. Cheers dgd
<DasEi> quentusrex__: http://pastebin.com/m124589a3,  man interfaces, and o' course got to restart network after saving any changes
<shawnboy> llin, I can't help u tonight... but be patient.
<llin> ok thanks
<nyqvist> DasEi,  i didn't find an option for a skype in pidgin :/
<FrozenFire> Is there a way to configure the "Delete" functionality of Nautilus/Ubuntu to move the deleted files to a specific location, instead of making a .Trash-1000 folder?
<EdwardA> Hello.
<DasEi> nyqvist: no today with me no more, there is one least
<EdwardA> I am having some trouble using Wubi to install Ubuntu NBR on a netbook via a USB key.
<schgoddie> llin: have you tried to disable floppy in bios?
<EdwardA> Does anyone have any sort of experience with such things?
<llin> no I'll try that thanks
<teage> socratesthekid>Is there a switch on right side of the notebook?
<socratesthekid> there is, it is set to "on"
<socratesthekid> first thing i checked
<nyqvist> DasEi, gn :)
<jiohdi> EdwardA: I found that the UNR distrobution was non-existance for wubi
<theshadow> You know what would be super nice? if empathy gave more information than "Network Error" that doesn't really say much of anything
<DasEi> nyqvist: http://ubuntuguide.net/install-skype-api-plugin-for-pidgin-on-ubuntu
<Mike_lifeguard> When installing or removing packages with apt, the "reading database" step is getting *really* slow... is there something I can do to make that faster?
<EdwardA> jiohdi: Hm, then how is one supposed to install NBR without an optica drive?
<hexmare> evening all
<llin> the floppy is not even in the laptop
<DasEi> quentusrex__: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart to restart net
<jiohdi> EdwardA: I was not able to... I finally bought a usb dvd/cd drive
<hexmare> anyone have any experience getting karmic to work with a triple head 2 go from matrox in 5040x1050?
<Fraxtil> My Karmic login screen is borked. How do I re-install it with all the default settings?
<DasEi> hexmare: 5040 ? noo
<EdwardA> jiohdi: Well, that's not an option for me. Guess I'll have to do some digging around.
<llin> oh I see it in the bios. I'll disable it
<hexmare> DasEI , yeah , I have 3 1680x1050 monitors
<jiohdi> edward, you can try putting it on a usb stick
<hexmare> works fine under winblowz.
<chetnick> How do you change splash screen on 9.10?
<hexmare> but when I try and use it with a real os , it freaks
<EdwardA> jiohdi: That's what I've been trying to do
<DasEi> hexmare: on two cards I assume ?
<schgoddie> llin: good luck... ;o)
<hexmare> well 2 in SLI, but its a th20 , so it only uses one outpue
<hexmare> * output
<jiohdi> EdwardA: there is a program for windows... unebootin or something close to that
<jiohdi> it will put it on a usb stick for you
<DasEi> hexmare: didn't know matrox supports sli at all
<hexmare> DasEi : are you familiar with the triple head 2 go ?
<felix_> Hi
<DasEi> Hexmare: no, I'd try :
<DasEi> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<socratesthekid> teage, from what i've seen, i'm thinking the wireless might actually be fried because i dont see any other really practical explaination for why it isnt working
<teage> <socratesthekid> I wonder if yer card is no good, everything i check says wireless wor
<llin> I'm able to boot up if I delete the line in the GNU GRUB: search --no floppy etc, but then every time I re-boot I have to do the same thing. Is there a way to edit this line permanently?
<teage> <socratesthekid>yes
<Hexmare> DasEi : think of it like this. you take 3 monitors, plug them into a box. Plug the box into your video card. The box splits the video res into 3rds and displays on the monitor
<ExChat> I am using MoonOS and have come here because MoonOS does not have a irc channel. My problem is that Banshee reported that it "could not find an encoder for ripping." ???
<teage> <socratesthekid>is what i was gonna say
<chetnick> Ubuntu 9.10 is not using GDM to speed up boot time? I dont see any boot speed improvement over 9.04, or for that matter any improvement over 9.04. 9.04 really made a difference over 8.10 in speed and many more thing. Cant say that for 9.10.
<blakkheim> ExChat: install lame
<edwinrea> hola
<EdwardA> jiohdi: Will this work with Ubuntu Netbook REmix 9,10?
<DMJC> hey
<ExChat> sudo apt-get install lame?
<DMJC> uh, libmysqlclient16_7.0.9-1_amd64.deb has incorrect permissions
<DMJC> in every mirror on the planet..
<socratesthekid> the only other thought i'm having is that the machine was made for xp, so setting up a livecd with xp to see if it can figure it out there
<jiohdi> EdwardA: unetbootin.exe should work with any iso
<teage> <socratesthekid> you could try bootin another os, i hate to say but like ''windows'' to see if it works.
<DMJC> needs 660 perms
<DMJC> not 00
<socratesthekid> when i got it, someone put vista on and it wasnt working, but that could just be vista
<EdwardA> jiohdi: All right, cool, thanks, I'll check it out.
<DasEi> Hexmare: interesting thought and no clue on my side, i can run three monis, one onbaord and the other two by dvi/vga via pcie, never used a splitterbox
<DMJC> anyone from the ubuntu release team here?
<teage> <socratesthekid> You know, to confirm that it is indeed dead
<socratesthekid> yeah
<preposteruss> does anyone know anything about enabling Magic Quotes GPC?
<Hexmare> DasEi : yeah its pretty cool check it out on matroxs website. Nead thing about it is that with SLI , it can then do triple head and still ahve SLI ;)
<preposteruss> can you point me in some direction on how to go about doing it?
<billybigrigger_> preposteruss, iirc magic quotes must be enabled in your php.ini
<Shazam> how can I determine if my camera would be supported by v4l2 (I believe that's what's required to get most modern webcam-style stuff running, a la skype)
<preposteruss> i can't seem to find it out
<preposteruss> figure it out
<teage> <socratesthekid> sorry couldnt be of better help, hope you solve it.
<digitalfiz> anyone know how to fix the problem with eclipse and maybe java programs on 64bit ubuntu and not being able to click control buttons?
<felix_> I'm having trouble with my virtualbox unbuntu x86 guest. I'm just trying to play an old game but when I installed it I got an rerror message "not running on x86 machine with libc5". Problem is libc5 is so old I can't find a .deb for Ubuntu 8.04. ideas  not involving compiling ?
<DasEi> Hexmare: and for sure their driver is gpl, lol
<socratesthekid>  i appreciate what you put into it teage...
<Sargun_Screen> How do I disable Network Manager from managing one of my interfaces?
<dgd> felix: run an old distro?  Red Hat Linux 4 or 5 might have used libc5
<preposteruss> where is php.ini located ?
<Hexmare> DasEi : forget the driver. Treat it like a regular monitor. Imagine it reports itself as 1 monitor that is capable of 5040x1050 .
<dgd> felix: Don't know what Ubuntu (if any) had libc5
<ExChat> hey, the person who suggested for me to install lame: I'm stilling receiving the same message.???
<DMJC> so uh can someone change the perms on libmysql16 in the repository for lucid lynx?
<DMJC> they're wrong, and you can't get the file from any repo
<felix_> dgd: thing is I created this virtual machine with Ubuntu 8.04 32bit to play this stupid game because it wouldn't run on my 64 bit host...
<satyendra> yup really
<DasEi> Hexmare: if xorg sees it like that, can try to get modelines from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nyqvist> test
<dgd> felix: there might be some "compatability" packages (Red Hat did that)
<Hexmare> DasEi, hell I am using it right ow , just that A> it always boots to 800x600 , and I have to set it to a higher res. and B> The highest rez the nvidia drivers will let me hit are 3840x1024
<DasEi> nyqvist: can't read you
<dgd> felix: perhaps you could compile libc5?
<felix_> dgd : I found old libc5 .deb but it's for 5.04 or something..
<felix_> copiling libc5 is gonna be hard/long?
<Hexmare> Dasei , now why didn't I think of that ;)
<nyqvist> Dasei lol :)
<SingAlong> hi all
<AzikaCorp> SingAlong: hi
<nyqvist> DasEi, aren't u going to sleep?
<socratesthekid> so for my fantastically stupid question of the night.... to make an iso, i just need the software, yes?
<dgd> felix: You could recompile the deb package from source - in fact, i'd recommend it. However, my experience is with RPM sources... so cant say how to do that.
<DasEi> Hexmare: are now it makes more sense, you got nvidia sli connected to a matrox splitter
<Hexmare> DasEi > Yup you got the Idea
<dgd> socratesthekid: just use Brasero or K3B or similar program to make ISO
<DasEi> nyqvist: I try to rampage some boxes
<jiohdi> socratesthekid: in ubuntu/debian there is a built in command dd for diskdump... and it can make iso's
<socratesthekid> jiohdi, due to many interesting problems, i need do make an iso on a windows machine
<nyqvist> I see...kk
<SingAlong> How do i compile my shell scripts so that i can execute it with just the name instead of ./shellscript ?
<blakkheim> SingAlong: chmod +x the file and then put it in somewhere that is read by bash in your PATH (such as /usr/bin)
<AzikaCorp> SingAlong: add #!/bin/bash on top of the file
<Mike_lifeguard> The "reading database" step of installing/removing with apt-get is becoming really slow. Can I optimize or clean the database to make this faster?
<arundracula> how to change the status msg in empathy? In Ubuntu 9.10
<SingAlong> AzikaCorp: will adding #!/bin/sh do?
<ExChat> I found the solution for Banshee "could not find an encoder". Banshee->edit->preferences->audio cd->mp3
<Ganang> can anyone give some directions...how can i change the following parts of ubuntu, the controls, the icons, the panel bars? I downloaded a theme from GTK2 but it doenst change everything...can anyone explain that for me, i am new to it
<DasEi> Hexmare: yes, both, max resoltuion and default can be set in xorg.conf
<trism> Ganang: click customize on one of the themes in System/Preferences/Appearance and you can select those things
<Hexmare> well I see in the log what its squawking about
<Sylvester_Ink> Hi, I'm trying to retrieve some files from my blackberry to UNR 9.10, but I'm having problems connecting
<SingAlong> AzikaCorp: blakkheim: thank you both of you. i got it working fine now :D
<DasEi> Hexmare: but I would prbly just leave sli, use the four existing outs
<Hexmare> Dasei > No can do for that , have to keep SLI for work applications under winblows
<Ganang> trism: where can i download themes, with already icons, controls and panels. Because the screenshots of sites never matches what  i have .... i think that i am missing something
<Hexmare> Dasei > Plus once I get this straight, then I will move this setup to my KVM , so I can switch the triple head between my 4 rigs ;) ( yes I am a geek )
<DasEi> Hexmare: I'm to less experienced in that high end sector
<nyqvist> ..
<Ganang> trism: i cant for example change the main panels...why?
<Hexmare> Dasei > Don't care about your experience level , you have gotten me on the right track ;)
<arundracula> Status dropdown is disabled in empathy.. How to set a custom status?
<Shazam> how can I determine if a webcam will be driven by l4v2?
<DasEi> Hexmare: I can tell you howto run ubu on a 470 celeron lappi, if you need.. err, time to stop caffeine now
<Hexmare> Dasei > Caffeine hell , bring on the Rum
<felinethropist> I am trying to install KVM. but the command egrep '(vmx|svm)' --color=always /proc/cpuinfo does not return anything. So does that mean that I cannot run KVM at all or there is something I need to change somewhere?
<DasEi> Hexmare: what do use windows with that setup for ? vdeo editing ? printmedia ?
<Hexmare> Dasei > 3dCad , Human Machine Interface, SCADA systems
<DasEi> Hexmare: ah, cad
<Hexmare> Dasei > I am going through all this so that I can get linux on the same rig so I can prove to my bosses that our product will work BETTER under linux ;)
<Lanlost> My moms computer crashed again. My dad bought her a new computer so I'm going over to their house tomorrow to pick up her old one.
<Hexmare> gtf
<Hexmare> grrrr sorry wrong keyboard
<Lanlost> I've been using this same computer (basically) since like 2001. was an xp 1500 originally, upgraded to 2100, then I blew my mobo (long story) and realized I had an xp 2700 sitting around (doh)
<ubuntu> 321
<Lanlost> but I've wanted to upgrade forever, problem is that I wanted pci-express. To get that I need to get a new mobo but then I'll new a new processor and ram and then finally a new video card
<Lanlost> can't afford it all at once so I would need to use onboard vid or something till then
<brous-ree> whats going on with updates on 8.10 ? now I cant boot the laptop as it get stuck on "Starting Network"  at boot time, and also i kept getting firmware restart
<Lanlost> my question is.. my moms old computer has a "Athlon 64 X2 (W) 3800+ 2.0 GHz (65W)".. any idea what the (w) stands for?
<Hexmare> damn gtf keeps outputting pixelclocks that are too high ,
<brous-ree> Lanlost-@ W for watts
<DasEi> Lanlost: #hardware
<AzikaCorp> brous-ree: press ESC
<jiohdi> lanlost watts?
<Lanlost> no no, the first (w)
<felinethropist> hi,  I am trying to install KVM. but the command egrep '(vmx|svm)' --color=always /proc/cpuinfo does not return anything. So does that mean that I cannot run KVM at all or there is something I need to change somewhere?
<Lanlost> thanks dasei. I was looking for a good hardware channel
<brous-ree> AzikaCorp-@ you've been experiencing this kind of event too?
<obscurant1st> can somebody give me link to a good mspaint like application for ubuntu?
<Lanlost> You would think I wouldn't overlook the obvious =P
<obscurant1st> not as coplicated as gimp
<treewojima> Lanlost: looking at the wiki page, it might stand for the Windsor model Athlon X2
<arundracula> please help... In empathy, the status dropdown is greyed out.. I can only set predefined statuses from that indicator-applet-session
<Lanlost> Yeah, thats what I thought
<Lanlost> I was on the wiki page also
<DasEi> !latest > nyqvist
<ubottu> nyqvist, please see my private message
<brous-ree> also my  intel ipw210  gets the  Fatal interrupt. scheduling firmware restart more often now after the upgrade
<AzikaCorp> brous-ree: not so far. I am running on 9.10. did you change your boot order in your bios ?
<AzikaCorp> CD
<AzikaCorp> C
<sparksofnothing> I need some help with display settings being out of range for my new monitor
<brous-ree> AzikaCorp-@ yah i have to mod the menu.lst as the new kernel and supporting stuff have to be reflected on the menu.lst
<freetown2> sparksofnothing, ??? you have a CRT? :D
<sparksofnothing> no- I had a 23"TFT but it died so now I'm forced to use my 14" lcd
<freetown2> ouch
<felinethropist> can somebody please answer my question?  I am trying to install KVM. but the command egrep '(vmx|svm)' --color=always /proc/cpuinfo does not return anything. So does that mean that I cannot run KVM at all or there is something I need to change somewhere?
<sparksofnothing> no joke
<freetown2> sparksofnothing, boot in single user mode and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf...
<sparksofnothing> ok- complete linux n00b here - how exactly do I do that
<freetown2> felinethropist, yeah, you got an Intel Core2Duo or something?
<brous-ree> brb
<felinethropist> yes
<freetown2> felinethropist, sorry, Intel removed/disabled/whatever hardware virtualization from most products in that line
<freetown2> now if you had an AMD chip...hint hint
<felinethropist> so there's nothing even in the bios that i can change?
 * freetown2 puts on asbestos suit and prepares flame thrower
<freetown2> felinethropist, nope
<felinethropist> alright
<freetown2> go AMD!
<felinethropist> thanks a lot :) will consider switching
<freetown2> sparksofnothing, hang on, let me see i can find something for you to follow...
<sparksofnothing> ok thanks freetown
<Sylvester_Ink> Hi, where can I find information about transferring a file from a blackberry to ubuntu?
<sean93> Hey I really need a new pc or laptop. How can you get cheap pcs and laptops? ie discounted
<DrBlotter> anyone here?
<deww> sean93: you buy them on sale
<darolu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deww> sean93: or you buy them used
<DrBlotter> anyone know how to fix the sound probs in 9.10, I'm getting no sound and can't figure it out
<sean93> where can you get them on sale?
<darolu> DrBlotter, do you have a sound (speaker) icon on top?
<ZykoticK9> DrBlotter, did you upgrade from a previous version?  If so could you post the output of "uname -r"
<DrBlotter> yes
<bazhang> sean93, thats offtopic for this channel, please ask in ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<sean93> ok, will do
<treewojima> DrBlotter, when you open up preferences and tab over to hardware, is anything listed?
<DrBlotter> ok, i need a little help im pretty new to this, ive been following the trouble shooting tips, basically im running ubuntu cause my win update messed up and dont have any other op sys, how can i post my uname r output
<darolu> DrBlotter: have you tried right clicking and selecting sound preferences? maybe you can fix it from there, usually it is a channel problem (analog output disabled/enabled), try there first.
<Optimus55> Hey i'm trying to get an s3 savage accelerated drivers running in 9.10 but my xorg.conf file is missing. What should i do?
<DrBlotter> k
<sean93> "Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<Optimus55> ?
<treewojima> Optimus55: I'd start by making a skeleton xorg.conf file by running `X -configure`, then modify it from there to suit your needs
<treewojima> i.e., switching to the savage driver
<blakkheim> !register > sean93
<ubottu> sean93, please see my private message
<DrBlotter> jesus, you guys rock, i suck, i fixed it, it was on internal not my other shit, but i dont understand why the troubleshooting never lead me to the right click on the volume thing, i gues im just trying to hard lol
<DrBlotter> thanks though for real
<upitty> I have a really nice imac 21 inch all works fine except two things, I will stick with one for now. The sound does not work, I have done some searching but to no avail. Can anyone help me get sound working on a ubuntu 9.10 on an imac?
<darolu> DrBlotter, glad it worked, sometimes one have to try the simplest approach
<Optimus55> treewojima: it says "x-configure" : command not found
<cappicard> anyone successfully get a2d drivers to work without one's bluetooth headset skipping?
<Sylvester_Ink> I tried connecting to my blackberry via ubuntu's bluetooth software, but it will only connect as an audio device, which won't let me transfer any files.
<treewojima> Optimus: it's a bit tricky to see the exact command over irc, but it's actually "capital X space dash configure"
<Sylvester_Ink> I'm not sure if this is an ubuntu issue, or perhaps a blackberry restriction though . . .
<SingAlong> is if[$# -eq 1] correct to check if the number of command line arguments is equal to one?
<nyqvist> What is the application for ubuntu as there is for windows > rocketdock?
<MajinHeartless> where can I get software for ubuntu for liveusb-creator?  But I want to create live other non ubuntu Linux (Fedora Core) thanks
<SingAlong> anyone?
<SingAlong> is if[$# -eq 1] correct to check if the number of command line arguments is equal to one?
<dgd> SingAlong: mind your spaces....
<freetown2> sparksofnothing, still there?
<Sylvester_Ink> MajinHeartless: you may want to try using unetbootin
<SingAlong> dgd: k. let me try removing the spaces
<hey_boy> Update manager stalls at "downloading file 47 of 55" in Karmic. Any ideas?
<dgd> SingAlong: either way works... I'd use if [ $# = 1 ] ; then ...
<nyqvist> any1?
<dgd> SingAlong: if you want documentation on this sort of thing, do "man bash" or "man sh" or "man ksh"
<SingAlong> dgd: oh i didnt know there should be a semicolon after if [...];
<upitty> Ubuntu 9.10 does not like imac and refuses to have audio, any ideas?
<Shazam> how can I do a quick check what kernel version I'm using?
<dgd> SingAlong: the ; separates "then" from the "if"
<jiohdi> hey_boy I have one set up that will not update at all... I use apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade to get around it
<darolu> nyqvist: what does rocketdock do exactly?
<treewojima> Shazam: uname -r
<dgd> SingAlong: for the [ command, you can also do "man test" to find out a lot of these things
<Shazam> treewojima: thanks
<dgd> darolu: RocketDock provides a dock similar to what the Apple Mac does
<dgd> darolu: Doesn't Docky do that?
<SingAlong> dgd: i got this error 1=1 not found
<darolu> dgd, thanks. nyqvist, most of us use Avant Window Manager (awn) but there are several docks, cairo dock is good too
<dgd> SingAlong: I meant put in spaces (text here looked like they were missing)
<SingAlong> dgd: i also tried if [$# -eq 1]
<nyqvist> ty
<DukeOfSwill> bored
<Sylvester_Ink> hmmm, I guess there's no blackberry support then
<RPG-Master> is their anyway for both ALSA and Jack to run at the same time?
<Sylvester_Ink> at least not my model
<darolu> dgd: I didn't know Docky existed, I use AWN, I used Cairo Dock once too, both are good; I'll try Docky thanks for the tip
<dgd> All - is there a keyboard shortcut to move from workspace A to workspace B?
<darolu> dgd: ctrl+alt+right arrow
<dgd> SingAlong: the test command (that is, [ ) needs spaces around it...
<SingAlong> dgd: ya i forgot abt the shortcut. used to use that before
<Optimus55> is there any way to run Xorg -configure when X is already started? i get the error that x server is already running
<ZykoticK9> Optimus55, no you need to stop GDM prior to running the command
<darolu> nyqvist: sorry it is Avant Window Navigator* (not manager) search for AWN in synaptic.
<nyqvist> kk.. i'll look for it
<RPG-Master> Anyone here know?
<SingAlong> dgd: http://pastie.org/828396
<r00t_ninja> is it possible to insert superscript and subscript text in evince ?
<r00t_ninja> in pdf forms
<Optimus55> how do i stop GDM?
<r00t_ninja> Optimus55, service GDM stop
<ZykoticK9> Optimus55, this will log you out!!!! "sudo service gdm stop"
<r00t_ninja> Optimus55, service gdm stop
<r00t_ninja> what ZykoticK9 said
<Optimus55> nice! thanks guys. wish me luck lol
<nyqvist> well darolu, there are many awn things in there.. which 1 exactly?
<dgd> SingAlong: you need more spaces:  if [ $# -eq 1 ]
<Barridus> hi all, i can't get gnome-scheduler nor crontab to function correctly.  the script i'm trying to schedule works, so the problem probably lies with cron.  can anyone assist me?
<SingAlong> dgd: ah! worked now! thank you
<dgd> darolu: thanks! That works...
<darolu> nyqvist: Avant Window Navigator
<SingAlong> i didnt know shell scripting was so sensitive to spaces.
<dgd> darolu: Now, why does my second "scroll button" swing me from workspace to workspace on occasion?
<goose> I want to do a search-and-replace recursively on a number of text files in a directory tree. how can I do this?
<dgd> goose: find startdir | xargs grep "mypattern"
<darolu> dgd: it is a compiz option, if you want to get rid of it install ccsm
<Barridus> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<dgd> darolu: ccsm?
<dgd> darolu: what about metacity?
<dgd> darolu: what about compatability?
<darolu> dgd: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<darolu> dgd: don't worry, works perfectly fine with metacity, ccsm is a GUI to configure compiz, it comes with other plug ins; there you'll find workspace switcher and within the option to disable the mouse wheel option
<Hexmare> grrrrr I wonder why in the hell Xorg keeps spitting back saying that there are no valid modes for my res ...
<dgd> darolu: excellent: the "mouse wheel" is actually a feature of my trackpad - and I hate having compiz swipe it that way...
<dgd> darolu: I think was looking for that "CCSM" before...
<HandyGandy> FonFon; Google "using nc  intercepting proxy" for some nice examples.
<HandyGandy> Can anyone recommend DVD cataloging software? The two things I really want is that I can store the catalog where I want ( flash ) and l can specify a name for each DVD instead of using the disc label.
<r00t_ninja> HandyGandy, Monotheka  ?
<r00t_ninja> HandyGandy, or maybe CeeMedia
<HandyGandy> r00t_ninja: Can it handle things other then movies?
<r00t_ninja> Im not sure
<dgd> darolu: thanks! I think I found it!
<dgd> darolu: no more flipping workspaces by accident...
<nixpet> hey does anyone know how to get vsync enabled on your desktop?
<darolu> dgd: I'm glad you solved it, ccsm is really neat, try all the plug ins, some of theme are extremely useful
<r00t_ninja> HandyGandy, I don't think it can
<traceback0> So I am using 8.10 and trying to get "ab" the benchmarking tool but when i install apache2-utils it doesn't come with...
<rorhsdad> how can i remote control a windows computer by using ssh?
<l337ingDisorder> Can anyone help with an mdraid question? I'm putting together a RAID1 array made up of two 1TB drives, just wondering what a good block size would be. I'm thinkin 512k but I don't really have much to base that on
<blakkheim> rorhsdad: this is an ubuntu support channel, try ##windows
<pingun8> guys, how to select multiple items in mint, like ctrl in windows? CTRL moves the window :)))
<blakkheim> l337ingDisorder: that's what i would use
<rorhsdad> blakkheim: my os is ubuntu
<blakkheim> !mintsupport > pingun8
<l337ingDisorder> blakkheim: what do you base that on? :)
<rorhsdad> blakkheim: try to romote control a windows
<blakkheim> rorhsdad: but sshing to a windows machine is a windows issue
<rorhsdad> blakkheim: ok , thx
<ubottu> pingun8, please see my private message
<pingun8> blakkheim, that's a pure discrimination, isn't it, mate!
<blakkheim> pingun8: what do you mean?
<treewojima> l337ingDisorder: 512k is a solid chunk size. It depends a lot on what kind of files you'll be mostly working with... big ones, lots of small ones, etc
<pingun8> I mean you "in your face" bot message instead of help with the question.
<treewojima> s/chunk/block/
<l337ingDisorder> treewojima: mostly large files, the array is for amanda backups
<l337ingDisorder> treewojima: (which get tarred)
<Kirsch> well if there are any apache/svn people out there i'll appriciate this:
<Kirsch> hey all, i'm trying to style my SVN repo (using mod svn with dav_svn), i'm setting the root to / (as apposed to /repos or something smililar), whenever i try and create a folder /theme, even if i use Alias it doesn't work, any ideas?
<Kirsch> is there an override i can use to force server that folder as a plain folder?
<Helius1> blakkheim   all i had to do is go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats, and click on that link :  Click here to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, and it all install by itself.... so I don't know why you all had me jumping through so many hoops
<treewojima> l337ingDisorder: yeah, 512 would be good. You could even go bigger if you really wanted
<blakkheim> Helius1: jumping through hoops? i gave you one terminal command.
<Helius> this i know
<l337ingDisorder> treewojima, blakkheim: awesome thanks :)
<Helius> not needed
<pingun8> Anyone fo good peoples,  could you be so kind to help? in gnome, i need to find how to change a key binding, guys, how to select multiple items in ubuntu, like ctrl in windows? CTRL moves the window right now...
<askhader> Does anyone here know about a fix for alsa for HP laptops with hda intel cards (Karmic)
<torasuku> pingun8, by default ALT should move the window and CTRL should still select multiple things.
<torasuku> pingun8, But System>Preferences>Keyboard (Shortcuts) _should_ be able to help you out.
<pingun8> torasuku, for some reason it's different for me. can you help find it in shortcuts? i just don't see it there...
<fieldse> pingun8, Ack. You should have ALT set to your default "move" key. I don't know why CTRL would be. but torasuku is right
<blakkheim> pingun8: you're using mint, not ubuntu - that's why. this is not a mint support channel.
<torasuku> pingun8, try going to "Keyboard" (not shortcuts) then to "Layouts" and click "Layout Options"
<dgd> Periodically, my mouse starts acting up: something thinks its "over there" and the pointer thinks its "over here" and they conflict.
<Helius> anyoen care to help me install wine
<torasuku> pingun8, I think Alt/Win behaviour might be what you are looking for, check to see if it's "Default"?
<dgd> Is that Compiz Mouse Pollin interfering?
<Helius> or does that work in ubuntu
<pauloricardoas> hi
<pauloricardoas> help-me please
<obscurant1st> first of all i'm sorry for this qn if its dump, is there any way i can install ubuntu+backtrack+win7 i mean a 3boot?
<pauloricardoas> root@ubuntu:/etc/init.d# sudo nmap -A 192.168.1.64
<pauloricardoas> Starting Nmap 5.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2010-02-17 01:40 BRT
<pauloricardoas> sendto in send_ip_packet: sendto(4, packet, 60, 0, 192.168.1.64, 16) => Operation not permitted
<dgd> !help | pauloricardoas
<ubottu> pauloricardoas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pauloricardoas> see
<FloodBot2> pauloricardoas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pauloricardoas> okay
<pauloricardoas> sorry
<dgd> pauloricardoas: using nmap requires root privs
<dgd> pauloricardoas: use sudo nmap ...
<pauloricardoas> i am root
<pingun8> torasuku al/win is default..
<pauloricardoas> root@ubuntu:/etc/init.d# sudo nmap -A 192.168.1.6
<torasuku> pingun8, what does the "Alt" key currently do for you?
<dgd> pauloricardoas: is there a 192.168.1.6 address on your box? (Isn't that what -A is for?)
<pingun8> torasuku in nautilus it does... nothing that i see
<pauloricardoas> root@ubuntu:/etc/init.d# sudo nmap -A 192.168.1.6^C
<torasuku> pingun8, it doesn't select multiple objects or move the window?
<pingun8> torasuku alf+f opens file...
<pingun8> "as in menu"
<pauloricardoas> what do I do?
<torasuku> pingun8, just holding Alt, I mean.
<pingun8> torasuku - no, holding alt is nothing
<pauloricardoas> dgd,  ?
<dgd> pauloricardoas: try "man nmap" (assuming you probably did already).
<pingun8> torasuku I need to find where is file selection binding... any idea?
<dgd> pauloricardoas: you might get that error - I think - if there is no address like that on your box
<torasuku> pingun8, no idea, sorry. What keyboard layout are you using?
<pingun8> torasuku "us,ru"...
<SingAlong> How can i use relative path names with respect to the dir in which my shell script resides in?
<torasuku> pingun8, that might be the "problem" then. Your layout might just map the Alt/Ctrl (and maybe others) differently..
<dgd> SingAlong: use "./file"
<pingun8> TORASUKU I LOVE YOU!
<dgd> SingAlong: actually.... $(dir $0)/file
<torasuku> pingun8, okay...
<SingAlong> dgd: no i didnt mean that.
<pingun8> torasuku, you did it, thanks a lot. ctrl+alt does it - select multiple items_)) so happy now. though would be better to find where to adjust that.
<dgd> SingAlong: better yet: SCRIPTDIR=$(dir $0) ; MYFILE=$SCRIPTDIR/file
<SingAlong> dgd: my shell script copies a file from a relative path with respect to its path.
<nyqvist> i have a q. how do i faster my scrolling in firefox or other applications? i mean the scrolling with the mouse scroller?
<torasuku> pingun8, Yeah, I'm not finding where to change that, though I think I might have seen it somewhere before..
<SingAlong> dgd: one sec. i'll pastie it
<pingun8> blakkheim, don't be a discriminatory ars, you never know what kinda situation you are going to be in tomorrow.
<pingun8> torasuku, have a good day, bye. Thanks for the help.
<dgd> SingAlong: if you need to be able to go from a relative path to a full path: the accepted way is to change to that directory and get its location, then change back to the original dir as necessary
<dgd> SingAlong: cd $(dir $0); SCRIPTDIR=$PWD ; cd -
<nyqvist> some1
<nyqvist> ?
<SingAlong> dgd: http://pastie.org/828422
<SingAlong> dgd: oh sorry. i'll try your solution first
<dgd> SingAlong: there's an error in there... s/dir/dirname/
<SingAlong> dgd: oh but that seemed to run too.
<SingAlong> dgd: i understood the logic now. save the current dir path in a var. then switch to the script's path, execute the cp command and then switch back to the current dir :)
<dgd> SingAlong: not necessary.  It goes like this: change to script's dir; save dir name; switch back - then use saved dirname in args like that of cp
<dgd> SingAlong: the command "cd -" switches to the previous directory.
<SingAlong> dgd: oh so using - seems to be shorter.
<SingAlong> dgd: i just noticed something. doing cd in a shell script doesnt seem to change the dir in the shell actually.
<abhi_nav> how to know my pc's ip address?
<ptnguyen> lockiller91
<DavidJHeinrich> I have a GPU with 2x dual-link DVI-D outputs, and want to send that data to an HDMI-input on an 720p LCD TV. I know I should be looking for a DVI-D to HDMI converter, but do I need one that handles dual-link DVI-D?
<DavidJHeinrich> (and is there any benefit to this?)
<abhi_nav> how to know my pc's ip address,dns,gateway etc from command line?
<CoD> abhi_nav: 120.61.21.115
<bikcmp> Hello all,.having some issues with my pc. I rotated the screen and now I can't get it back Is there a terminaal command to wipe this?
<abhi_nav> CoD: read updates question
<bikcmp> Sorry, on phone lol
<blakkheim> lol
<blakkheim> abhi_nav: curl whatismyip.org && echo
<DavidJHeinrich> i.e., is this ok for a DVI-to-HDMI conerter? http://cgi.ebay.com/15-feet-ft-Dvi-To-Hdmi-Male-Digital-Video-Cable-LCD-PS3_W0QQitemZ260548380369QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca9e4c6d1
<abhi_nav> blakkheim: ok
<bikcmp> Anyone know of a way?
<abhi_nav> CoD: and blakkhem: thnx but still it gives ip only how to get dns, and gateway?
<SingAlong> alas i finished my shell script. its simple though :) thanks dgd
<bikcmp> Ifconfig.
<bikcmp> Lol
<Kalidarn> anyone using lubuntu, i noticed that gdm is crashing for me
<Kalidarn> i did a commandline install and installed it with no-recommends
<bikcmp> Hello all,.having some issues with my pc. I rotated the screen and now I can't get it back Is there a terminaal command to wipe this?
<abhi_nav> CoD: and blakkhem: thnx but still it gives ip only how to get dns, and gateway?
<abhi_nav> CoD: and blakkhem: thnx but still it gives ip only how to get dns, and gateway?
<CoD> Please stop pinging me
<r00t_ninja> bikcmp, xrandr --rotate normal should work
<bikcmp> Thank you so much.
<Greenwill> Can I watch Blu-ray Disc in Linux?
<semitones> I don't htink so
<r00t_ninja> Greenwill, sort of
<r00t_ninja> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<phpmonk> If i have entry in sudoers file:  abc localhost=/sbin , then will user 'abc' will gain aceess to /sbin only from localhost?
<Greenwill> Can linux use IC card?
<Richiie> hi i have some problems whit wine
<r00t_ninja> Greenwill, IC = ?
<r00t_ninja> Richiie, wine is not perfect but what are your problems?
<Greenwill> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IC_card
<blakkheim> Richiie: /join #winehq
<Richiie> r00t_ninja: well my problem is that i can't install an really old windows game :/
<xfact> I use lots of program and usually my top panel is flooding of tray icons, I want to make a whole blank panel for tray icons only, is this possible, and if possible then how?
<Richiie> just pops up an error message something about DirectX dont know how to solve it
<blakkheim> Richiie: linux does not have directx
<bek_> Pls, need help, I could install wireless driver as it was said in previous posts, but I am facing another problem. it is new Toshiba Satellite P505, so i had no problems with installation of 9.10, necessary drivers, but what happened since i have installed wifi, my laptop started to reboot itself, so I thought it is overheating problem, trying to find some solutions, but later on, right now, I am working without wifi, it is work smooth, no probl
<bek_> ems, and I do the same tasks I did with wifi. so it seems it is soft, right? any comments, how to make wifi work, and not cause problems?
<r00t_ninja> Richiie, what game?
<xfact> Richiie, Which is game is that and make sure you have latest WINE 1.1.38
<dgd> Richiie: DirectX is a Microsoft standard/product; not found on Linux in Wine, VirtualBox, nor DOSBox.
<r00t_ninja> dgd, wine offers some direct X emulation
<Richiie> xfact: the game name is (ISS 3) International superstar soccer 3 came out like 7 years ago in the summer of 2003
<dgd> r00t_ninja: thanks for the correction!
<blakkheim> !appdb | Richiie
<ubottu> Richiie: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xfact> I use lots of program and usually my top panel is flooding of tray icons, I want to make a whole blank panel for tray icons only, is this possible, and if possible then how?
<r00t_ninja> xfact, yes it is possible
<Greenwill> Can linux use IC card? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IC_card
<xfact> r00t_ninja, Please revel the process
<maxagaz> my usb drives are not mounted anymore, the problem comes from ubuntu, but I don't know how repair it, can someone help me ?
<Richiie> xfact: i got wine version 1.1.31
<r00t_ninja> xfact, right click on a panel thats already there and select new panel
<xfact> Richiie, Thats too old, install latest 1.1.38
<luis> need  help  with wep hack
<Richiie> xfact: so i should just do an apt-get autoremove and then go in to their homepage again and download an newer one ?
<xfact> r00t_ninja, I know how make panels, and I already have one ready, just I want to know how to replace theses tray icons
<r00t_ninja> now on that new panel right click -> add to panel and then add the notification applet
<luis> ook
<r00t_ninja> you will have to remove the other notifiaction applet on the other panel and then restart the apps for it to work
<xfact> Richiie, You can apply PPA from launchpad or Wine website for 'updating' it's easier
<r00t_ninja> maxagaz, any error codes?
<Richiie> xfact: yeah but how?
<xfact> Richiie, Whcih disto you are currently using?
<Greenwill> *Can linux use IC card? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IC_card *
<r00t_ninja> Richiie, system -> administration -> software sources
<Helius> I really would like my sound to output to my spdif,
<r00t_ninja> Greenwill, i would suggest you try the ubuntu forums
<bikcmp> r00t_ninja what was that command again
<Helius> no way with live session i guess
<r00t_ninja> xrandr --rotate normal
<Richiie> r00t_ninja: found it :) Np im following steps on Winhq.com
<r00t_ninja> Heliusok
<xfact> Richiie, If you are using Ubuntu, http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<r00t_ninja> Helius, right click on the sound icon in the notification area
<r00t_ninja> then sound preferences
<Talon_> I can't connect to my windows machines with smb://, if I goto places > network, dclick windows network, i see my workgroup, dclick it, and unable to mount. but I seem to have narrowed it down to a resolve issue or something, because if I goto smb://ip.of.machine I can browse it just fine.. anyone know whats wrong?
<sv_83> hello people what si te advatage of using Fglrx over the opensource drivers?
<maxagaz> r00t_ninja, no, not any error message
<r00t_ninja> then the output tab maybe
<rww> sv_83: fglrx has better 3D support on newer cards
<ssmy> Greenwill: google says that it would appear so: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Smart-Card-HOWTO.html
<rww> sv_83: on the other hand, the open source drivers tend to have better 2D support and aren't a pain in the backside
<Danny``> I'm still trying to install ubuntu
<Danny``> STILL
<Danny``> lol
<Danny``> I'm getting Kernel Panic now
<r00t_ninja> maxagaz, make sure you have all updates installed
<Danny``> not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block
<Greenwill> thanks
<Danny``> fresh copy of 9.10 I got from the site earlier today
<r00t_ninja> i remember an update broke that however it was fixed fairly fast with another update
<r00t_ninja> Danny``, live cd?
<r00t_ninja> possible bad burn
<Kalidarn> hmm, :( slim packages for karmic don't exist
<Danny``> I'm trying to install it
<Danny``> I have 2 copies of this OS now
<Danny``> one is a CD I got from Ubuntu
<Danny``> one is one i burned myself
<freeman> Hey guys, I'm trying to put a .sh file in my start up sequence. When I in, the file does not execute.
<r00t_ninja> and they both kernel panic?
<Helius> no change
<Danny``> The first one gives some other error
<Helius> i dont know what to select
<r00t_ninja> Danny``, ouch
<sv_83> rww: Old radeon cards such as 9800 or 9200.binaries are no good for new distros i guess
<luckymurali_> Hi to all
<soreau> free_loader: 1) the file does not have to be suffixed with .sh 2) Does the script have executable permissions?
<freeman> "/Documents/Diet$ sh file.sh is what I have for the command line"
<linshine> anyone know why update-motd isn't showing updates available in karmic. logging in with ssh?
<hunt> Hi, since I themed gdm2 in karmic, I have an accessibility icon in my systray, how can I make it disappear?
<rww> sv_83: correct. The version of fglrx that's compatible with the current version of xorg only supports R600 chipset cards and newer.
<soreau> free_loader: You should only put the complete path to the script including the script name and make sure its executable. Dont use sh ./script
<luckymurali_> ls -lA /proc/8530/fd what it means??
<r00t_ninja> hunt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8490724&postcount=4 might work
<luckymurali_> how can i find the number of my file
<Richiie> damn i added that line in my sources list but still it dosent prompt my wine to update :S wtf
<Marioux> hi there
<luckymurali_> please help to find it out
<Marioux> any1 can give me a hand?
<rww> sv_83: the 9800 is R300-and-something, I think, so you'd need to use the Free drivers for newer Ubuntu versions.
<Marioux> trying to transfer 25gb from a laptop to a pc
<Marioux> both connected to a 3com router
<jonas_brother_lu> use scp marioux
<Danny``> Trying the ubuntu disc now
<Marioux> jonas_brother_lu: how is the command to scp?
<sv_83> rww: richard stallaman was rt. should never buy from ATI and Nvidia ...lol
<soreau> sv_83: All cards >r6xx including the radeon 9xxx series work OOTB with ubuntu and the open driver
<Eremite> how do I open movie player from the terminal?
<maxagaz> r00t_ninja, my system is up-to-date
<jonas_brother_lu> scp $username@$ip_address:$file_path_wanted_from_remote $path_wanted_to_save_locally
<rww> soreau, sv_83: The Radeon 9000 series isn't >r6xx. It's R200 or R300, depending on the specific card.
<Eremite> how do I open movie player from the terminal?
<brandonban6> hey all... how do I suppress overwrite in the cp command? I tried to use -f, but it still prompts me for overwrite
<ssmy> Eremite: totem
<soreau> rww: r2-5xx > r6xx
<Marioux> jonas_brother_lu: thank you very much!
<rww> sv_83: I use the Free radeon driver with my R620 card, it works fine for me, so I'm not too unhappy with ATI :)
<soreau> rww: So 9xxx is >r6xx
<Eremite> ssmy, thanks
<ssmy> Eremite: np
<ocean_> Hello,
<ocean_> I am completely new at Ubuntu (coming from windows).
<ocean_> I have a laptop from which I removed the HDD (it was not working anymore) and have bought a 320MG portable USB drive to use Ubuntu (Karmic Koala) on. I read many howtos and instructions on how to proceed in order to have a full install on an external drive and here is what I did:
<ocean_> Made sure my laptop would boot 1st from the CD/DVD reader, then from the USB drive in the boot setup
<FloodBot2> ocean_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ocean_> Inserted a live Ubunto CD and connected the brand new USB HDD
<rww> soreau: you realize that > means "greater than" and that 200 and 300 are not greater than 600, yes?
<soreau> rww: Err.. I screwed up the sign
<rww> soreau: ah :)
<toter> anyone having problems when running sudo apt-get update? the process, at least on my machine, does not finish... "99% [Waiting for headers]"
<sv_83> thnaks fella rww
<Danny``> When installing, is it supposed to display the logo for an extended period of time?
<rww> sv_83: no problem, good luck with the free driver :)
<dgd> toter: I've had that problem before, but always put it down to connection timeouts et al
<soreau> sv_83: In any event, all radeon cards <r8xx will work OORB with Lucid and the open driver
<rww> Danny``: When you're booting up from a LiveCD, you mean? It can take a few minutes, it depends on your CD drive speed.
<soreau> good ghad I screwed up again
<marton> Hello.
<marton> I have a big problem.
<marton> Ubuntu 9.10 server is on my computer, when you boot it only comes in memtest
 * soreau goes off to sit in a vorner
<fieldse> ocean_, I recommend you write your question in a single post, long though it may be - the floodbot will get you for writing too many lines consecutively.
<fieldse> ocean_, oops, aleady did
<ocean_> Hi fieldse, yes I saw that and tried paste.ubuntu but am not sure how to use it
<freeman> Why can't I use a .sh file for an application launcher?I point the command to the file and still nothing. I chmod'd it, still nothing
<Danny``> Okay, I got a string of errors all at once, mostly mount errors
<Marioux> jonas_brother_lu: port 22: Connection refused what should I do?
<marton> My server inside the serverpark, so I only consoled the server the ip console
<Danny``> I seem to get a different error each time
<jonas_brother_lu> install openssh-server
<Marioux> jonas_brother_lu: is installed in both pcs
<jonas_brother_lu> marioux: are they running?
<Marioux> jonas_brother_lu: how do I know?
<jonas_brother_lu> marious: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh status
<nmvictor> i have a serious problem, I edited my /etc/environment yesterday while adding JAVA_HOME to the system environment, on rebooting, nothing including the X server could fire up, i droped to failsafe terminal and no command was found in the system, claiming that /usr/bin/ is not included in the path,my /etc/environment reads as http://pastebiun.com/f55587e2d
<nmvictor> any help[
<Marioux> sshd is running
<jonas_brother_lu> on both?
<npc1> hey could someone help me with alsa?
<Marioux> jonas_brother_lu: not on both of them trying to solve it
<nmvictor> i have a serious problem, I edited my /etc/environment yesterday while adding JAVA_HOME to the system environment, on rebooting, nothing including the X server could fire up, i droped to failsafe terminal and no command was found in the system, claiming that /usr/bin/ is not included in the path,my /etc/environment reads as http://pastebin.com/f55587e2d , ay help
<npc1> when I use the alsa mixer it opens up my internal device and not my external, how can I change this?
<npc1> I'm using ubuntu studio btw
<jonas_brother_lu> make sure that local one has openssh-client and remote has openssh-server
<jonas_brother_lu> marious so you would run sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Marioux> jonas_brother_lu: it's copying right now
<npc1> if anyone could help that would be great
<nmvictor> any help above??
<ocean_> Hi, I have a problem with an external HDD I want to install Karmic on. I did a regular install from an ISO CD and all seemed to work fine until I got an error and install stopped. Now all I get is: Unable to mount 320 GB Filesystem, A job is pending on /dev/sdb1, How do I kill whatever the disk thinks it is doing? Thanks!!!
<Marioux> jonas_brother_lu: is something wrong with my pc's? scp started just fine, but now is stucked
<jonas_brother_lu> what do u mean stucked?
<npc1> Ocean: you may have not let windows unmount form the drive when you turned it off
<Greenwill> "what do u mean stucked?" please check your spelling ... Thanks!
<Marioux> jonas_brother_lu: started copying just fine, but know it says "stalled"
<Marioux> jonas_brother_lu: is stucked in 13%
<npc1> ocean: make sure you "stop device" before disconnecting any USB device in windows
<jonas_brother_lu> maybe a permission problem
<l337ingDisorder> Mounting question: If I have a script that creates a dir at $temp_dir and mounts a usb drive to it, then rsyncs a bunch of junk over to $temp_dir, will I potentially run the risk of deleting the newly written data if I try to clean up using umount -l $temp_dir && rmdir $temp_dir   ?
<Marioux> i should change the permissions on the local archive?
<ocean_> Hi npcl, thanks for answering, I am not running windows at all, I have another laptop with Karmic installed and the brand new HDD has never had windows connected to it
<chmearl> on server 9.10 with Intel E7600/C2Duo, anyone have a working win7 VM guest? this is the only VM install that failed for me
<l337ingDisorder> Would it be better to use umount -f $temp_dir && rmdir $temp_dir ?
<jonas_brother_lu> its hard for me to say without know the details
<jonas_brother_lu> it could be the remote permissions since you arent scp'ing as root
<npc1> ocean: oh ok, boot up into your laptop and just make sure it's properly unmounted before  tryign again
<Marioux> jonas_brother_lu: should I do it as root?
<jonas_brother_lu> i doubt that you can
<Marioux> :-S
<mawst> Someone should make a package for jdiskreport
<jonas_brother_lu> Marioux: what directories are u trying to copy?
<digitalfiz> will amd64 work for intel based cpus?
<Marioux> jonas_brother_lu: trying to copy a few movies I've downloades
<ocean_> nplcl: not sure what you mean? I have 2 laptops, one installed on internal HDD (using it to talk right now), the other one does not have an internal HDD, was trying to use the portable one instead
<jonas_brother_lu> Marioux are they in the remote user's home directory?
<Marioux> no, only in the local pc
<npc1> ocean: whichever laptop you were using the external with last
<Marioux> jonas_brother_lu: no, they are only in the local home
<linshine> using karmic -- i don't get updates available printed upon ssh login on 1 PC, but i do on another. same exact setup. anyone help?
<cbx> Hey everyone. So I wasn't planning to be using Ubuntu full time, and now I am, and the disc has run out of space on / :D
<cbx> Should I use gparted to extend the volume?
<ocean_> npcl: the one without an internal HDD until all went wrong, then the one working to see if I could actually format it and start anew (did not work)
<cbx> I do have empty partitions left
<dgd> cbx: it should work... gparted will only allow you to manipulate certain filesystems in certain ways. If you just want to stretch a partition into adjacent free space, it should work.
<cbx> dgd, anything else I can do? Install new apps to another drive?
<npc1> ocean_: so you were never using the external for anything else?
<dgd> linshine: probably has to do with your ssh daemon configuration (sshd) in /etc/ssh/sshd.conf (IIRC)
<ocean_> npcl: no, it's brand new, bought it 3 days ago
<abhi_nav_> anyone uses openvpn here?
<linshine> dgd: i've looked at both, and they're identical
<dgd> cbx: Apps usually live in /usr/bin /usr/sbin /sbin and /bin
<ocean_> npcl: am trying right now to boot the laptop on the live CD and unmount the portable HDD from it... hope it works
<abhi_nav_> anyone uses openvpn here?
<Kai_> I tried to and failed.
<dgd> cbx: probably don't want to do that. Could move /home to new drive/partition - but shrinking a filesystem by multiple Gigs will take quite some time (hours on my 1.7GHz Pentium-M)
<blakkheim> dgd: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<npc1> ocean_: alright
<dgd> blakkheim: aye.  tx
<rob_p> abhi_nav_: Maybe just post your question and someone will be able to assist you.
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: i just wanted to know experience of the users
<npc1> ocean_: though which stage did the install fail?
<Dextronaught> how do I browse files as root?
<Dextronaught> without using terminal
<rob_p> abhi_nav_: OpenVPN is a wonderful VPN solution!
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: i am thinking about installing openvpn for that i need to talk someone who already tryied openvpn in real
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: dont tell me the theory i want practical result
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: :)
<rob_p> abhi_nav_: I use it daily for many things and it's never failed me yet.
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: whats the actual target user of openvpn???
<Satish> Hello All
<crunchbang> kill
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: can i use it for anonymously surfing the net?
<dertyp> hey
<Satish> what does mean by the error "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000018"
<abo-> audacious2 is taking 100% of my cpu to play a normal mp3 song...
<Satish> i am on ubuntu-9.04
<rob_p> abhi_nav_: Anyone who wants/needs secure connectivity to a remote system/network would be a target user.
<ocean_> npcl: after I had determined the new partition table and while writing (maybe 5 minutes ahead into the process)
<Satish> Does anyone is aware of it ?
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: i am not technical person. do u mena that i can use it for day-to-day perpose of surfing the internet anonymously????
<asfalt> it seems that the oidentd package, once installed only listens on ipv4 and not 6, is it the way it's compiled and would i need to compile myself? Afaik there is no distinct config option and it must be done at compile time from memory, pls msg me if any response?
<mawst> Ok I need help with a launcher/bash script.
<dgd> Satish: that's a Kernel Panic (otherwise known as Kernel Oops).
<Helius> i need spdif out
<Dextronaught> Satish, hasn't happened to me, I'd say try using Amarok as your music player
<Dextronaught> it's what I use :)
<ocean_> npcl: OK, now it seems I am able to unmount the file system and actually delete the partition
<Dextronaught> how do I browse files as root?
<Dextronaught> without using terminal
<dgd> Satish: at least, that's what it sounded like...
<Satish> Dextronaught, I got this message when I unplug the usb-hub
<ocean_> Could there be something wrong with the ISO live CD? I used it successfully once before (for the laptop I am using to write this)
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: mean*
<asfalt> or have i answered my own question... most likely that is the case
<Satish> dgd, ok. And how do I overcome this ?
<dgd> !help | mawst
<ubottu> mawst: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rob_p> abhi_nav_: I live in a place where I don't trust the government operated ISP so I route all my traffic through a VPN tunnel whose end point is located in a more, "trusted" location.
<npc1> ocean_: I would try again, if the CD boots it's probably working fine
<npc1> ocean_:try again, as in installing
<Satish> Dextronaught, dgd, If this panic ( oops ) is already known, then I am pretty much sure that there exist some patches for the same.
<Satish> any idea about that ?
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: sorry but i am not technicao persona. i dont understand what is that trusted end point is? can u pleas just explain it?
<ocean_> npcl: doing it right now (fingers crossed... tx!)
<rob_p> abhi_nav_: You can use it for day-to-day surfing but if you control the VPN server (responsible for it, etc.) then your actions will be traced to the IP of the VPN server.  So although you can, "hide" behind it, you're not anonymous.
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: can i use it for accessing internet anonymously??????
<dgd> Satish: if your entire system stops cold and you have to reboot (via power on-off) then it is a kernel oops. Reading your description, I now suspect thats not what it was...
<npc1> ocean_: np I've had similar errors but it's odd to me you would get those on a new drive
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: ok thnx
<rob_p> abhi_nav_: If you don't understand the words I'm using, you probably won't be able to set one up yourself.
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: ok i understand that much.
<Satish> dgd, well...after this message. I can use my machine very well...but not few command like lsusb, gdmdynamic
<npc1> so anyone here know anything about alsa?
<rob_p> abhi_nav_: Good luck with it.
<militant> hello.  neither firefox or chrome will load.  chrome crashed playing a youtube, now neither browser will open. i obviously can't google for a solution :)
<Satish> this commands freezes.
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: have u tried tor?
<rob_p> abhi_nav_: Yes.
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: do u know the difference between tor and vpn????
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: wait
<militant> additionally, running ps gives me the usual output, but doesn't return to a command prompt
<ocean_> npc1: it is still under warranty (had them confirm I could use it for linux before I bought it) so if smthg is wrong with it I'm happier finding it right away. Thanks!!
<rob_p> abhi_nav_: TOR is one of the only truly anonymous surfing services available.
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: I ask my quesion like this: what should i do to access internet anonymously and securly?????
<qwebirc77294> lol i use cgi-irc and freenode is kicking me out
<qwebirc77294> bye
<rob_p> abhi_nav_: ...but it has drawbacks such as speed, reliability, etc.
<cbx> Can anyone quickly link / guide me on moving the home directory? or should I just google it ;)
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: i think tor decreases speed? i am right?
<npc1> ocean_: if there's a newer version of the installer (you said you used that Cd once before?) then I would also try that
<rob_p> abhi_nav_: TOR would be it.  Yes.  Speed is usually much lower and your latency will increase substantially.
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: ok
<abhi_nav_> any tor replacement? which will NOT decrease my speed????
<rob_p> abhi_nav_: Not that I know of.
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: ok
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: thnx
<mawst> yeah sorry dgd I got distracted
<mawst> hehe
<rob_p> abhi_nav_: welcome... but don't use it for evil!  :-)
<abhi_nav_> rob_p: yah sure
 * dgd never gets distracted (who - moi?)
 * dgd looks innocent...
<ocean_> npc1: what do you mean by "installer" ? I downloaded the ISO about 1 week ago, would it be already outdated?
<mawst> trying to figure out why this script works when run from a term but not when I try to make a launcher to it: http://pastebin.ca/1799543
<dgd> mawst: simple answer: because when run from term, there is a terminal; when run from launcher, no term.
<dgd> mawst: not sure how that script would fail, but would make line thusly: "java ... 2>&1 > /tmp/run.$$ &" and see what java reports...
<npc1> ocean_: Yea, I call it an installer/installation disc because I'm weird, but it sounds like how you the latest one. I find different distros and versions have different problems and recognize drives better than others.
<npc1> you have*
<MilitantPotato> Where can  I get a list of Ubuntu friendly USB GPS units?
<ocean_> npc1: Ah, OK, thanks!
<MilitantPotato> Oops
<MilitantPotato> If anyone answered me I lost net
<npc1> militantPotato: nope
<dgd> MilitantPotato: I'd try Google: "linux usb gps" or similar
<magn3ts> I can't install a shared lib on my system. how do I tell this app to look for it in the current directory?
<arundracula> I can't set my status in empathy.. Pls help...
<om26er> arundracula, you can't set it to invisible?
<illyume> I got a question. Maybe not perfectly suited to this channel, but I'm not sure of a better place to ask. Is there a plugin somewhere to have rhythmbox ouput what it's playing into a .mp3 file or similar (.ogg maybe?) instead of playing on your speakers? I have some odd file types I need to convert for a friend.
<arundracula> I can't set my custom status...
<pallu> hello all of you how can i access a share from a  windows computer?
<arundracula> That drop down is greyed out. I can only set that predefined visible, busy etc..
<mawst> dgd, I specified the full paths and used bash instead of sh and that did the trick.
<om26er> arundracula, will you give a screenshot please
<kudzu> Hey everyone, can anyone help me with a tesseract script?
<arundracula> where I upload it?
<kudzu> I found one online but I'm not very script savvy, and I don't know how to implement it
<becker_11> Hello I have thunderbird v2 installed and have just added the mozilla ppa for thunderbird 3 and installed it yet when I click the icon v2 starts up how can I rectify this? pls
<om26er> arundracula, imagebin.org
<dgd> mawst: full paths must have done it; /bin/sh and /bin/bash are the same binary
<Helius> nux is the pain is the nutz
<dgd> mawst: at least they are usually
<dgd> Helius: its not Linux giving you trouble (not really) - its patented code.
<pavelz> hi, how do I upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10? Update Manager does not offer me an upgrade button :)
<ocean_> npc1: OK it failed again, this time I can see the error window as I write: it says the installer encountered an error copying files to the HD (it was at 35% completion) and it states an [Errno 5] Input/Output error
<om26er> pavelz, update-manager -d
<becker_11> pavelz: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in terminal
<om26er> dist-upgrade?
<dgd> om26er: what does -d do?
<pavelz> becker_11: package not found :) its the old oway
<kudzu> anyone know anything about tesseract ocr?
<om26er> dgd, upgrades ?
<leeping> Hey there, does anyone here know if any IRC networks have good Windows support chatrooms?
<becker_11> pavelz: well I've just checked the man page and thats the right syntax
<leeping> I'm a longtime Ubuntu user but I'm worried that my Windows box has been compromised
<becker_11> leeping: dalnet #windows95
<om26er> ll
<pavelz> becker_11: damn I am still stuck in 9.04
<sysdoc> becker_11, lol
<becker_11> leeping: you can't go wrong with them same ops since 1998 when I first joined
<om26er> pavelz, have you tried update-manager -d ?
<Zer_> Is there any chance of Mono 2.6 being in Ubuntu 10.04?
<om26er> Zer_, join #ubuntu+1
<pavelz> om26er: it worked thanks!
<becker_11> :(
<om26er> pavelz, :)
<leeping> becker_11, thanks a lot! =D
<becker_11> no prob leeping
<leeping> I'll check out that chatroom.  I stirred up some bad feelings on #windows here, because I told them I got infected by running a keygen heh
<becker_11> leeping: you don't want to say that in win95 either give me a sec I'll find you another room
<LordHawke13> stat -c%s will show the filesize of files in bytes.
<leeping> becker_11, that's okay.  I won't say that I used a keygen, I know it's controversial
<LordHawke13> If there are mutliple files, it will print the individual sizes on consecutive lines
<LordHawke13> Is there a way to take the some of numbers printed on x lines?
<pavelz> dual head gnome is so not ready for prime time
<LordHawke13> Is there a command, I mean. . . ?
<pavelz> that is with compiz...
<Alinae> Alinae MajorGeek croppa abhi_nav_ king jm-test LordHawke13 codebx sweetandy ara hyperstream John-_ MilitantPotato1 Zer_ jack10 Viper1432 BjornR1989 sten2 bek_ fieldse JimmyMcJimbo Jasonwert
<Alinae> Nozy vadviktor etesla pavelz Faithful becker_11 kudzu rprice pallu Helius EagleWatch arundracula jamesholden pkundu illyume cWe_cRi MinorityNZ h0rnman thecliff hakonaj leeping ezfox pdtpatrick
<Alinae> fool__ epsalon135 sb_ Satoru-san bzil militant mcdull elnur asfalt Bhavic levu Dextronaught albondi failingmiserable Random832 Guest42017 desti Richiie hipe Guest9518 goldegg g1er Erikw
<Alinae> brandonban6 Matt1360 bibekp luckymurali_ kthomas_vh_ _bugz_ Adross ssmit ki4cgp dmbkiwi maco2 sunson Paradoxx realcoolguy magical_walrus_ jjayy Shoe_ ding__ danopia Eremite tp43 DavidLevin
<FloodBot2> Alinae: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bhavic> -_-
<EagleWatch> ?
<pavelz> whoa :)
<Eremite> name spam?
<illyume> o.o
<EagleWatch> :)
<levu> WER HAT MICH GEWECKT?!?!
<Eremite> meh, back to work for me....
<LordHawke13> I need BASH help, pleaze?
<sweetandy> Why do people do that, anyway.
<EagleWatch> me too :) have fun1
<LordHawke13> I can't talk in #bash. It won't let me.
<MilitantPotato1> Boredom
<kthomas_vh_>  levu,  dass war die Alinae
<pavelz> in linux, middle button means paste... often
<abhi_nav_> Alinae Alinae Alinae Alinae Alinae Alinae Alinae Alinae Alinae
<Eremite> LordHawke13, http://chvnx.com/post/348884594/an-a-z-index-of-the-bash-command-line-for-linux
<abhi_nav_> I understand Enlish only!
<LordHawke13> I'm lookin' to do something very specific.
<Eremite> LordHawke13, ask.
<i3inary> anyone know how i can find out what might be causing all these dropped packets? http://pastebin.ca/1799550
<LordHawke13> Eremite, Is there a command, or command + switch combo, that will take the sum of numbers printed on consecutive lines?
<LordHawke13> Say I get output :
<LordHawke13> $ 123214
<LordHawke13> $147875843
<LordHawke13> $986895
<FloodBot2> LordHawke13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhi_nav_> where does that Alinae go
<abhi_nav_> he is wasting my time
<Paradoxx> FloodBot == taking no prisoners today
<indus> hello
<Rallaster> Good evening all
<LordHawke13> Is there a command that will do 123214 + 147875843 + 986895
<arundracula> Empathy problem here: http://imagebin.org/85147
<Guest68223> has there any off line English dictionary for ubuntu?
<phpmonk> LordHawke13, bc
<pavelz> why is it when I enable compiz I get older version of the workspace switcher?
<LordHawke13> Eremite, What?
<phpmonk> LordHawke13, echo "1+2+3" | bc
<LordHawke13> phpmonk, Will this work: $ echo `stat -b%c /directory/*` | bc
<Guest68223>  has there any off line English dictionary for ubuntu?
<du_> 大家好
<Eremite> !English du_
<du_> hello every 1.
<du_> :)
<Eremite> Hello.
<phpmonk> LordHawke13, try
<Eremite> :D
<LordHawke13> lordhawke13@hawke-desktop:~$ echo `stat -c%s ~/Desktop/AUDIO_TS/*` | bc
<LordHawke13> (standard_in) 1: syntax error
<Guest68223> er1432
<Guest68223>  has there any off line English dictionary for ubuntu?
<LordHawke13> Fukc. Is there a command that will take the total file size of the contents of a directory?
<indus> hi
<kthomas_vh_> Guest68... oh well.  Gone.  And I could have told them.
<campee> LordHawke13: du -sh
<kthomas_vh_> du
<kthomas_vh_> df
<ayman> Hello
<campee> hi
<kthomas_vh_> HELO
<indus> hi
<ayman> I have a question please
<campee> ask
<ayman> In ubuntu
<campee> right
<kthomas_vh_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> ayman, in ubuntu what
<ayman> Is there a way I can make iTunes work? And sync with iPod?
<kthomas_vh_> well...
<kthomas_vh_> you probably could,  but you have better choices for managing your iPod
<ayman> I really want to install ubuntu, but last time I had it,  I couldn't sync it with my iPod, which I reallymeed
<ayman> Like what?
<ayman> *really need
<kthomas_vh_> anyone?
<kthomas_vh_> google it ... there are many options
<ayman> There is other software to sync to music, but there is no way to sync apps!
<Eremite> Does anyone know how to set the resolution of mplayer when opening a video?  I want it to open to a 2:1 ratio via the terminal.
<tasslehoff> After yesterdays upgrade & reboot something went wrong here. I had /dev/sda7 mounted under /data, but now /data is empty. If I try to to mount it I get a message that it's already mounted or busy.
<indus> ayman, the ipod works with rhythmbox when you plug it in.
<indus> not sure about i tunes though
<indus> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ayman> Yea, but there is no way to sync apps! ( I hv iPod touch )
<indus> !ipod | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: please see above
<indus> ayman, how do oyu sync on windows?
<DavidJHeinrich> hi, I'm trying to get my Asus Xonar STX sound-card working...it isn't showing up in alsamixer (yet I see it in GNOME Alsamixer & GNOME System > Preferences > Sound), what's going on?
<tasslehoff>  /data is not mounted, but apparently /dev/sda7 is busy. how can I find out who's using it?
<LordHawke13> I've got $ du -c --block-size=1 'directory' showing BYTE size, but it says "total" at teh end. Is there a way to show just the number?
<ayman> iTunes on windows
<ayman> Ya I think ill try doing it with virtualbox
<ayman> Thank u guys
<MilitantPotato1> tasslehoff: I'm a nub, and use gparted to see where partitions are mounted
<MilitantPotato1> tasslehoff: mount -l also works
<tasslehoff> MilitantPotato1: I've checked that one. It says it has mounted it on /data, but /data is empty.
<LordHawke13> Now I've got $ du -cb 'dir'  But it still says "total" at the end of the output. Is there a way to have just the number, or to remove " total" from teh string?
<BjornR1989> sed.
<MilitantPotato1> tasslehoff: umount /dev/sd** and try it again?
<lorenzosu> Eremite, have a look  at the -geometry option in the man
<MilitantPotato1> /dev/sda7
<tasslehoff> wait, now something is all of a sudden there. scary.
<tasslehoff> MilitantPotato1: thanks. I'll try if things go unstable on me again
<Kevin-zh_CN> ...
<psycho_oreos> !cn | Kevin-zh_CN
<ubottu> Kevin-zh_CN: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Kevin-zh_CN> i want to find some friend here. :)
<Tommy__> ?
<DavidJHeinrich> I upgraded to 9.10, now I don't see System > Administration > Users and Groups
<DavidJHeinrich> wtf happened to it?
<Kevin-zh_CN> David...  apt-get update
<mtx_init> Its there for me boss
<DavidJHeinrich> Kevin-zh_CN: still don't see it
<mtx_init> DavidJHeinrich: Kill gnome-panel and restart it
<DavidJHeinrich> mtx_init: how do I do that? I ave a terminal open, what do I type?
<Kevin-zh_CN> use e.g.  chmod usradd
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: Open menu editor, make sure it's checked
<mtx_init> killall gnome-panel
<icarus-c> Kevin-zh_CN: do you know that there's [tab] key for nickname completion?
<mtx_init> you will likely get logged out through
<mtx_init> depends on distro
<Kevin-zh_CN> sorry..
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato: in menu editor, it doesn't even show up under Admin
<mtx_init> maybe try what others recommend first.
<LordHawke13> DavidJHeinrich, Add a new entry to the menu editor. 'users-admin' is the command of Users and Groups
<DavidJHeinrich> ahhh, typed users-admin at command line, said not installed, so apt-getted it
<tasslehoff> Next issue. MySQL upgrade fails with: invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "stop" failed
<LordHawke13> DavidJHeinrich, 'sit work now?
<DavidJHeinrich> now it works
<emma> If I have an American keyboard, what is the easiest way to be able to type the occasional German letter?  Like the Ä/ä  or the ß ?  (note I got these examples by cutting and pasting)
<LordHawke13> YAY!!
<DavidJHeinrich> anyone have any idea what's going on with my alsamixer ?
<MilitantPotato1> emma: char map?
<DavidJHeinrich> it says "function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<emma> MilitantPotato1, you mean go to a char map each time and select it with the mouse?
<MilitantPotato1> emma: or learn the ascii code
<wre> *Is there something significant what Ubuntu can't do in GUI?*
<MilitantPotato1> emma: not entirely sure you can do alt codes in ubuntu
<BjornR1989> I'd say alt+225 if that works in Ubuntu and not only on Windows.
<emma> alt+# does not do that in Ubuntu.
<DavidJHeinrich> might it not be working because I have this pulseaudio junk on here? (can I safely remove all pulse-audio stuff?)
<emma> I might just make an auto complete for xchat that turns a..  into the umlaut
<wre> *However, am not going to fill me head with 1000 of key combination either.*
<emma> I thought perhaps there might be a way to tell ububuntu a certain key binding to generate the letters.
<emma> That could work in all apps
<MilitantPotato1> 𐁐
<MilitantPotato1> emma
<MilitantPotato1> follow the 2nd post here
<MilitantPotato1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/113149
<MilitantPotato1> you'll need to find the hex uni code though
<DavidJHeinrich> can anyone help me with my alsamixer problem?
<wre> *Is there something what Ubuntu can't do in GUI and Windows can, assuming that I can't remember 1000 of key combination either?*
<MilitantPotato1> wre probably, for most mundane tasks there's GUI tools available
<xfact> Xubuntu has wubi support for installing under windows as application?
<DavidJHeinrich> hello? can anyone help me get my sound-card working? can I remove Pulseaudio, many people seem to say it causes problems?
<MilitantPotato1> xfact: you can always install xubuntu later if not
<emma> MilitantPotato1, that's a pretty bad way to enter a letter.
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, hello
<psycho_oreos> DavidJHeinrich, not a good idea if you don't know what you are doing removing pulseaudio
<MilitantPotato1> emma: yea, I agree
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, dont do it
<xfact> I do not understand....
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, what is the problem you face?
<xfact> Xubuntu has wubi or not?
<xfact> Like Ubuntu
<emma> There should be a way to 'train' Ubuntu that when I press super+a that means umlaut a  and shift+super+a is capital umlaut A etc.
<DavidJHeinrich> I can't hear a thing from my sound-card...on-board is disabled, alsamixer says "function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"... but yet GNOME Alsamixer shows stuff, as does sound properties. The recording tab in sound properties shows line-in works (input levels go up when I talk)
<DavidJHeinrich> I detailed the problem here:
<DavidJHeinrich> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353995&page=2
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, what model of laptop you using
<DavidJHeinrich> I'm using a desktop
<DavidJHeinrich> custom-made
<indus> hmm an asus xonar
<DavidJHeinrich> Asus P5Q-E motherboard, sound-card is Asus Xonar STX
<DavidJHeinrich> it should work, listed as supported on ALSA's page
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, send it to me and ill give you my working sound card
<DavidJHeinrich> hahahahahahaha
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, anyways, is this ubuntu 9.10?
<DavidJHeinrich> yep, 9.10
<indus> yes it works
<wolter> how can I stop gshare daemon from creating a folder at my home dir?
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, what do you see in volume properties under hardware
<Matthias13> newb question - just installed xampp, and i type sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<DavidJHeinrich> indux:  * Hardware tab: CMI8788 [Oyxgen HD Audio] is set to 1 Output / 1 Input (Analog Stereo Duplex). Internal Audio and R700 Audio Device (Radeon HD 4000 Series) are both disabled/off.
<Matthias13> and apache won't start
<Kevin-zh_CN> 1. Made sure that inside "alsamixer", my microphone is activated.
<Kevin-zh_CN> 2. From the Menu, select "Applications\Sound & Video\Sound Recorder"
<Kevin-zh_CN> 3. From the Menu, select "File\Open Volume Control"
<Kevin-zh_CN> 4. Click on "Capture" Tab
<Kevin-zh_CN> 5. Activate all options under "Line-in", "Microphone" & "Capture".
<FloodBot2> Kevin-zh_CN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DavidJHeinrich> the CMI8788 is the Asus Xonar STX
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, yes i see
<Kevin-zh_CN> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238820
<Kevin-zh_CN> David see  this url:         http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238820
<Kevin-zh_CN> the same problem to you.
<DavidJHeinrich> Kevin-zh_CN: alsamixer doesn't work for me now, in GNOME Alsa Mixer, if I try to check out Analog Output, it doesn't stick.
<DavidJHeinrich> Kevin-zh_CN: well, the mic seems to work...it is just the headphone output that doesn't work
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, have you removed pulseaudio?
<Kevin-zh_CN> o
<indus> dont remove it as yet
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: I think I did before I upgraded to 9.10, but now it's back
<DavidJHeinrich> pulseaudio is currently "sleeping" under Status for my System Monitor
<janjust> hi all, which room is the appropriate room for new users?
<janjust> to seek help, apart from forums?
<indus> janjust, this room
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: yes, I still have pulseaudio
<kcj1993> where is the trash folder for root?
<janjust> Thank you.
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, what does command aplay -l say
<janjust> Is there anyone that's willing to try to help me with a network problem I'm having?
<janjust> I searched through the forums but to no avail. :/
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: aplay -l output is here: http://pastebin.com/f5dcfa1fe
<abumaia> I was just changing my login settings to prompt for a login name instead of choosing a name from a list, when I realized my computer name gives away too much info.  How can I change the computer name that is displayed at login?  Is it the same as the computer name in the network settings?
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, in volume properties, have you selected analog or digital output?
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: u mean in System > Preferences > Sound ?
<abhi_nav> janjust: whts the prob?
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, ya that or vol icon ,both are same now
<heoa> How can I see my hardware specs: size of memory cards, CPU and harddrive size? cannot find with hwdetect and /proc/*
<xjkx> root can run audio. my user can't. whats wrong ?
<abhi_nav> heoa: if u r looking for gui then install 'SysInfo'
<abumaia> heoa: I think you can get most of that from System Monitor
<xjkx> i'm running 9.10
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: well, I lost my volume icon when I got rid of the thingy on right of top panel... but in Sound Preferences, under Hardware, the Profile is "analog stereo duplex" for CMI8788... also available is Off, Analog Stero Input, Digital Stero Duplex (IEC958), Digital Stereo (IEC958 Output + Analog Stereo Input), Analog Stereo Output, Analog Stereo Duplex
<wayne> what
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, well, if you use analog speakers, then its analog stereo duplex
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, how is the speakers connected\
<wayne> am a new gnome and ubuntu user
<indus> !hi | wayne
<ubottu> wayne: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: well, thats what I had selected... I have headphones connected via a 3.5-to-6.3mm adapter (the headphone out jack on the card is a big fat one)
<dexter> hi
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, do you hear sound from headphones?
<dexter> whats your offtopic chanel?
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: no, that's what my problem is :-)
<DavidJHeinrich> :-(
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, then you should select under output > analog headphones
<heoa> abumaia: are they the same information as provided by Conky?
<Jordan_U> jiohdi_, I'm a super grub2 disk developer, do you mind explaining what didn't work with super grub disk? Maybe I can fix it in the next release.
<aioobe> how do I disable ctrl-alt-backspace kills x-server in Karmic? (Under system -> prefs -> keyboard -> layout -> options it is NOT enabled, but it still shuts down X when I press those keys)
<dexter> http://i793.photobucket.com/albums/yy215/thomasjblack/freeman.jpg
<wayne> The question, is  how do i update my my internet security
<DavidJHeinrich> indux: I don't see that option...I just see a "choose a device for sound output"
<abumaia> heoa: I don't know, I don't have that info showing in conky, just my memory and cpu percents.
<DavidJHeinrich> err,
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: I don't see that option...I just see a "choose a device for sound output"
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, you dont see connectors option at bottom ?
<DavidJHeinrich> indux: (and I also see a balance setting for L/R)
<abhi_nav> wayne: have a look at Security subforum in ubuntuforums for more detaisl security topics
<abumaia> heoa: but you can see how much memory is in your computer, as well as file size and cpu info in System>Administration>System Monitor
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: nope, no connectors option at bottom of Output tab
<abumaia> s/file size/disk size
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, hmm so i have the\m, thats the issue , ok wait i google
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: there is one for the Input tab, but ont output
<Sakara> Just attempted to install ubuntu server 9.10 powerpc ps3 version and after selecting install from the bootloader I get a black screen appear and nothing happening. Any ideas?
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, btw, have you tried oss ?it works with everything i hear , oss 4 if you can install
<abhi_nav> wayne: subscribe to ubuntu security announcement mauiling lists
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, but thats last min
<indus> DavidJHeinrich,
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: how would I install OSS?
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, wait can u run alsaconf from terminal please
<Dextronaut> hey, I have a really big problem
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, aah no thats old command
<xjkx> i'm running ubuntu 9.10 and only root can play sound, i added my user to "audio" group and nothing happened. my user can't run alsamixer also
<Dextronaut> I think I was hitting my windows key
<Dextronaut> and I clicked my middle mouse button, the scroller thing
<Dextronaut> and everything's magnified now
<Dextronaut> like.... big time, and I can't get it off
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: yae, was just gonna post "command not found"...and why isn't alsamixer command working
<Jordan_U> xjkx, What error do you get when you run alsamixer?
<Dextronaut> any help?
<MilitantPotato1> hold control and scroll mouse wheel dex
<Dextronaut> ok, 1 sec
<indus> Dextronaut, press ctl and scroll key
<xjkx> Jordan_U: file not found, but root can run it, lol
<Dextronaut> It just... doesn't work
<Dextronaut> ctrl + the scroll button?
<Dextronaut> like, I click it?
<xjkx> Jordan_U: cannot open mixer: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado (that means file not found)
<Dextronaut> it just doesn't work.
<abhi_nav> haa haa haa what a BIG problem!
<Jordan_U> xjkx, What happens if you run /usr/bin/alsamixer ?
<dt142> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> Dextronaut, It's super key + scroll
<sobersabre> hi. How can I identify which of 1394{a,b,c} or other is supported by my IEEE1394 controller ?
<abhi_nav> Dextronaut: mouse button is working fine naa? or the prob is with mouse button itself?
<Dextronaut> ok, ty
<xjkx> Jordan_U: same error. i can "ls" it. i think it's saying file not found to something alsamixer is trying to load, not alsamixer itself. well, thats my guess, message doesn't say that
<sobersabre> I have a laptop (DELL Latitude E5500)
<Dextronaut> 1 second
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, juse give me that aplay paste again please
<Jordan_U> xjkx, Is this a 64 bit system?
<xjkx> Jordan_U: no
<sobersabre> and I want to know what speeds does the device support, so I can decide whether to buy Firewire or USB audio interface...
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: when I type aplay, it just gives me a cursor and doesn't show anything...like it doesn't complete the command, doesn't bring me back to prompt
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, i mean the full aplay -l
<Jordan_U> xjkx, can you run "strace alsamixer" and pastebin the output? ( do NOT paste it into the channel directly )
<Dextronaut> alright, it fixed, ty
<abhi_nav> janjust: ask here
<janjust> ok, well guys my eth0 is up ; however I can't ping my router
<janjust> I'm not sure how to proceed
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: aplay -l : http://pastebin.com/f4207c919
<abhi_nav> Dextronaut: wait
<abhi_nav> Dextronaut: how do u fix it???
<xjkx> Jordan_U: strace alsamixer > out didnt work, why :o
<janjust> any advice will be well taken...
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, type amixer in terminal and give me paste
<mona_laprincipes> can ubuntu be installed on server?
<Jordan_U> xjkx, It outputs to stderr, not stdout, try "strace alsamixer 2> strace.log"
<Dextronaut> I fixed it by...
<Dextronaut> uhh
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<semitones> mona_laprincipes: yes, using the alternate cd
<mona_laprincipes> how can i install matlan on ubuntu?
<Dextronaut> super key, like you guys said (the windows key)
<abhi_nav> I thing Ubuntu server itself is server ???
<MilitantPotato1> mona_laprincipes: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Dextronaut> and actually
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, hmm
<Dextronaut> scrolling
<Dextronaut> the wheel
<Dextronaut> not clicking it
<FloodBot2> Dextronaut: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mona_laprincipes> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?? what is desktop?
<om26er> !enter | Dextronaut
<ubottu> Dextronaut: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<abhi_nav> Dextronaut: ok
<om26er> mona_laprincipes, it will install gnome
<mona_laprincipes> i want to install matlab
<abhi_nav> mona_laprincipes: sudo apt-get install matlab
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: I also get an error when running alsamixer ... someone told me to run alsactl, but what do I do with it?
<abhi_nav> i think so....
<abhi_nav> ;)
<xjkx> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ca/1799626
<mona_laprincipes> matlab isn't under linux
<abhi_nav> mona_laprincipes: look this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<chilli0> Does anyone know how to get my rhythmbox playlist onto itunes ?
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, type this fgrep -ie 'audio' /etc/group
<mawst> In synaptic, what's the difference between "removal" and "complete removal"?
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: fgrep -ie 'audio' /etc/group results in audio:x:29:pulse,timidity
<Jordan_U> mona_laprincipes, Try freemat, there are also some other matlab like packages you can try if you search "matlab" in synaptic
<abhi_nav> mona_laprincipes: try matlab equivalent: scilab
<d3ka> thanks for abhi_nav for link
<abhi_nav> d3ka: for which link?
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, and this fgrep -ie 'sound' /etc/group
<d3ka> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<abhi_nav> you shold first google for such links you wll easly get linkks
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: that results in nothing
<indus> ok
<MilitantPotato1> mawst: complete removes configuration files
<obscurant1st> somebody know any widget like things for gnome(good looking) like windows 7 sidebar gadgets n all?
<mawst> Word
<d3ka> <abhi_nav> you shold first google for such links you wll easly get linkks ==> yups
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, cat /proc/asound/modules
<chilli0> Does anyone know how to get my rhythmbox playlist onto itunes ?
<mawst> obscurant1st, gDesklets, or screenlets.
<DavidJHeinrich> indus, that results in 0 snd_hda_intel and 1 snd_virtuoso
<xjkx> Jordan_U: did you see my output ?
<mawst> Or if you like, cairo dock has gadgets.
<Jordan_U> xjkx, Yes
<obscurant1st> mawst, gDesklets i dint like, screenlets i cnt find any working download links :(
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: blacklist snd_hda_intel
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, ok just do this , sudo apt-get install asound-gtk
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato1: how do I do that?
<indus> MilitantPotato1, why blacklist?
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: it says can't find asound-gtk package?
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato1: also, I have my onboard audio disabled on motherboard
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, asoundconf-gtk sorry
<MilitantPotato1> alsa tries using it for sound out
<xjkx> Jordan_U: what was your conclusion ? I found that .pulse-cookie is owned by root, lol. i changed that, now i can run alsamixer but audio still doesn't work. and alsamixer runs funny, i mean crazy, it doesn't give me all the control of volumes, just one option, never seen it before
<MilitantPotato1> you can either blacklist it, or set alsa to ignore it
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato1: what do I do to blacklist it?
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, can i see output of this cat  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: give me a few, I need to find the guide
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, anyways, once you install asoundconf-gtk run it and select your device
<chilli0> Does anyone know how to get my rhythmbox playlist onto itunes ?
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: cat: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base: No such file or directory
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, nvm that ,just install asoundconf if available
<Jordan_U> xjkx, That one option actually controls the pulseaudio volume meter, you can use "alsamixer -c 0" to access the hardware mixer directly
<xjkx> Jordan_U: invalid card index: 0
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: it gets: E: Couldn't find package asoundconf
<MilitantPotato1> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<wigglestix> /join #freenode
<MilitantPotato1> add blacklist snd_hda_intel
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: then reboot
<Agrajag-> g'day, i got a computer which had a windows xp hdd in it as the only hdd. i then put my ubuntu hdd in as the master and put the xp hdd as slave. i can boot into ubuntu fine - but how do i update grub to add the windows hdd? i have tried running update-grub but it doesn't add anything to do with the other hdd in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jordan_U> xjkx, Did you ever actually log in as root?
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, its there , i just tried, sudo apt-get install asoundconf-gtk
<xjkx> Jordan_U: from my output: open("/dev/snd/controlC0", O_RDONLY)    = -1 EACCES (Permission denied) and open("/dev/aloadC0", O_RDONLY)          = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory) should i do something about it ?
<MilitantPotato1> Agrajag-: Os-prober
<xjkx> Jordan_U: not sure, maybe i did :P
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, also try what MilitantPotato1 says
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: I gert "You need to make sure asoundconf is active!"
<MilitantPotato1> Agrajag-: I believe your windows drive needs to be mounted
<Jordan_U> xjkx, There is a reason why it is discouraged, as you may have just found out :)
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, finished install?
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: if you blacklist snd_hda_intel, it will stop stealing priority from your sound card
<Agrajag-> MilitantPotato1: i ran that, it found the xp drive - but that doesn't update grub does it? doesn't seem to have a man page
<wre> Hi. Please join #windows  Windows ... they say gIMP has less functionality than proprietary apps. Come there and say something please.
<wre> Hi. Please join #windows Windows ... they say GIMP has less functionality than proprietary apps. Come there and say something please.
<xjkx> Jordan_U: :s isn't there a way to fix it ?
<MilitantPotato1> Agrajag-: you run update-grub after os-prober finds it
<bazhang> wre, that is offtopic here
<wre> Hi. Please join #windows Windows ... they say GIMP has less functionality than proprietary apps. Come there and say something please. Okay?
<DavidJHeinrich> MIlitantPotato1: so, I add the line "blacklist snd_hda_intel" to my /etc/modprobe.d file?
<bazhang> wre, dont repeat
<wre> sorry
<wre> sorry
<FloodBot2> wre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wre> you're welcome
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: yea, try running this echo blacklist snd_hda_intel | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Agrajag-> MilitantPotato1: hmm i reran update-grub after running os-prober but it still hasn't added it to menu.lst
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: then run cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist | grep intel
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: to see if the change was made
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: if it has, reboot.
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato1: ok, gonna reboot
<DavidJHeinrich> the change is there
<mawst> I'm starting to wonder if I have hdma enabled.
<MilitantPotato1> Agrajag-: 9.10?
<Agrajag-> MilitantPotato1: yep
<MilitantPotato1> Agrajag-: check grub.cfg
<MilitantPotato1> Agrajag-: menu.list is no longer used afaik
<Agrajag-> MilitantPotato1: hmm maybe that's only on new 9.10 installs? i've done dist-upgrades since long ago
<MilitantPotato1> Agrajag-: probably, not sure if os-prober works with the old grub.   Why not add windows manually?
<Agrajag-> i don't have a grub.cfg
<Agrajag-> yeah i'll just do that
<Agrajag-> thanks
<MilitantPotato1> hda1,0 yea?
<Agrajag-> yep
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: any luck?
<zuki> quit
<zuki> !quit
<MilitantPotato1> try /quit
<chilli0> Does anyone know how to get my rhythmbox playlist onto itunes ?
<bazhang> chilli0, you cannot
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato1: no luck
<DavidJHeinrich> now if I try asoundconf-gtk, I get "sh: /usr/bin/asoundconf: not found
<DavidJHeinrich> "
<DavidJHeinrich> sh: /usr/bin/asoundconf: not found
<chilli0> bazhang, lol... How not?
<xjkx> Jordan_U: will i have to reinsall ? :s i'm trying everything here. i removed .pulse* and re-run sudo alsaconf and it created again ~/.pulse-cookie owned by root, lol
<bazhang> chilli0, you need to recreate them using iTunes
<nix-idioteque> good morning!
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, try command lspci -vv  and check what ut says for sound
<DavidJHeinrich> maybe i should try livecd for 9.10, see if xonar works there?
<chilli0> bazhang, Well they can be exported and imported
<mawst> I think the answer is still "no" but is there any way to convert from ntfs to ext4 without data loss?
<chilli0> So someone could make something that changes it.
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: cat /proc/asound/modules
<mawst> I'm abandoning Windows foevah and I have a 1tb drive that's ntfs
<mawst> :/
<MilitantPotato1> mawst: fun, get lots of DVDs ;)
<mawst> heh
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: lspci -vv output: http://pastebin.com/f254b391f
<mawst> I think maybe a 2tb drive will do the trick.
<mawst> :P
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato1: I only see 0 snd_virtuoso in /proc/asound/modules
<edwin> hi
<indus> yes thats the module name loaded for your card
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: Well, now it's your default sound-card, which is good
<edwin> hello
<MilitantPotato1> Hi edwin.
<Guest72369> zerordx
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, alsamixer still gives same error?
<Guest72369> alguien sabe como activar el audio
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: yes, alsamixer still gives same error: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<bazhang> Guest72369, english here spanish:  /join #ubuntu-es
<Guest72369> bye
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, seems like a permissions issue ,
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, ok go to users and groups and check if you are in the group audio
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: i'll give that a try, but remember that my mic input is working
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: is system>pref>sound on your current soundcard?
<DavidJHeinrich> oh: when I go to users and groups, and Manage Groups, everything is grayed out
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, just click on click to change aqt bottom will ask for password
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato1: sound prefs ONLY shows my CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio] (the Asus Xonar STX), and it is selected, and profile is analog stereo duplex
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, then go to manage groups and see if you are also in group audio
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: ok, in audio group, neither me nor root is selected; should I select both?
<BigMack83> whats the best app for extracting video from a disc in a lossless format preferably in an mp4 container so i can play it on devices
<DavidJHeinrich> indus: I just added myself to audio group, still no love
<janjust> alright, phew...I can now ping my router finally....does anyone have any ideas how to continue in regards to connect to the internet and resolve host names?
<BigMack83> im currently using k9copy but 1/4 of the copies seem not to work
<janjust> anything specific I should search for?
<Nom-> Hi all... i've got a 'development' package which performs a number of tasks, and I'm trying to set it up to provide the settings for ldap-auth-config so the install of that doesn't require any questions to be answered... this is obviously an internal package... does anyone know how I could acheive that?
<ikonia> Nom-: depends how the settings are set, are they in a config file ?
<DavidJHeinrich> I am cursed for sound...I got this sound-card because my on-board mic line-in wasn't working...now this $170 SC isn't working :-( arg
<AzikaCorp> you can modify the post_install of the package
<Nom-> ikonia: ldap-auth-config is a Ubuntu meta package to configure LDAP authentication for PAM/NSS.  It's configuration is entered through debconf
<ikonia> Nom-: sorry, I thought you said this was an internal package
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: is your user in the plugdev group?
<Nom-> I've tried setting the values with debconf-set-selections, however installing ldap-auth-config appears to clobber them
<Nom-> ikonia: I have a 'development' package wihch has ldap-auth-config as a dependency
<ikonia> ah, I see
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato1: yes, I'm in plugdev
<Nom-> Sets up an NFS mount, some hosts entries, IPtables rules and a few ohter bits and pieces :)
<ikonia> Nom-: curious, if you put the config files in place, does the deb-conf section overwrite them ?
<wre> I was talking as if there are no advantages to windows over linux, which is far from the truth. Why?
<bazhang> wre, that is offtopic here as I said before
<bazhang> wre, #ubuntu-offtopic
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: are you sure your card is supported?
<Nom-> That's one option, but I thought putting the values into debconf would be cleaner...
<xukun> hi all. I accidentally formated my external disk to fat32 and have this overwhelming feeling of dread passed on me. I lost 230gb of data. Is there a way to recover or restore this?
<ikonia> Nom-: I was just curious to if it did overwrite them
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato1: see the Alsa Asus page: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Asus
<DavidJHeinrich> MIlitantPotato1: I have the Xonar STX
<Nom-> the options it overwrites on install are ldap-auth-config/ldapns/ldap-server, ldap-auth-config/ldapns/base-dn
<obscurant1st> how to check my hardware acceleration is on?
<DavidJHeinrich> it should be supporte
<Nom-> everything else seems to be left in place
<ikonia> if you put it into debconf it doesn't seem to take them - you may want to log that as a possible bug with the maintainer
<obscurant1st> cairo-dock with open gl isnot working fine.. :(
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: aplay -l
<Nom-> perhaps i will do that... putting the values into debconfig-set-selections seems to be the way it should be done
<ikonia> Nom-: seems dirty though
<xukun> anybody please?
<xukun> hi all. I accidentally formated my external disk to fat32 and have this overwhelming feeling of dread passed on me. I lost 230gb of data. Is there a way to recover or restore this?
<Nom-> As opposed to modifying several files which are owned by another package :)
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotatoe1: aplay -l output here: http://pastebin.com/d11009316
<obscurant1st> xukun, try EASy recovery professional in windows
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<Nom-> xukun: Not easily... if it's really important, drop it off to a data recovery place
<obscurant1st> how to check my hardware acceleration is on?
<obscurant1st> xukun, try EASy recovery professional in windows
<obscurant1st> cairo-dock with open gl isnot working fine.. :(
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: asoundconf set-default-card 0   (might need sudo, not sure)
<DavidJHeinrich> from this article: http://techgage.com/article/using_the_asus_xonar_essence_stx_under_linux : "I recently tested out Ubuntu (9.04), to see if the Xonar was detected and installed, and sure enough, it was. Even off the live CD desktop environment, the card worked just as it should, with the options that it was supposed to offer."
<icarus-c> xukun: what was the original file system before format?
<edomeda> hey all, got a strange issue with 9.10.  (clean install but older profile settings)  where I have two volume control icons in the system tray.  One works as expected, the others does nothing when I click it (left) but right click/about gives me "notification area applet."  How can I remove that icon without killing my system tray (notification area) ?
<BigMack83> telling k9copy to take video from a disk and copy it without encoding it makes multiple mpg files instead of one file. is there a way around that to make it spit out one file instead? i want uncompressed video
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotatoe1: it says "asoundconf: command not found"
<xukun> icarus-c, it xfs or ext4 not 100% which of but was either one of this
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: well, install it ;)
<ikonia> Nom-: it maybe worth just chatting with the package maintainer as deb-set-conf should work
<obscurant1st> mawst, have you used cairo personally?
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: nevermind it's not in the repos :(
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato1: in synaptic, I only see asoundconof-gtk
<DavidJHeinrich> which I ave
<DavidJHeinrich> militant potato, but that says: "You need to make sure asoundconf is active! By default, asoundconf's configuration file is ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf and must be included in ~/.asoundrc. Open this file to make sure it is!"
<DavidJHeinrich> in ~/.asoundrc , I see a line as follows: "</home/davidjheinrich/.asoundrc.asoundconf>"
<chilli0> Does anyone know how to get my rhythmbox playlist onto itunes ?
<ikonia> chilli0: I don't think they are the same format
<mawst> obscurant1st, yes.
<mawst> THough I don't currently.
<chilli0> ikonia, I know that
<bazhang> chilli0, I told you previously that you cannot, they are different formats
<chilli0> bazhang, Omg
<chilli0> Someone could have made a program that could convert it
<ikonia> chilli0: you maybe able to do a clever scripting process on it
<obscurant1st> mawst, its not working for me, especially the open GL thing.
<obscurant1st> :(
<ikonia> chilli0: I don't think anyone has something "already"
<chilli0> k
<mawst> obscurant1st, I too am disappointed with the current state of desklets and so on. gDesklets was really nice when it first came around. Now a bunch of nubs are flooding gadgets that suck and it's hard to find the good stuff.
<mawst> Sounds like a driver issue obscurant1st.
<obscurant1st> you know any way to check my hardware acceleration is on?
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: I get the same thing
<mawst> obscurant1st, run glxgears in a terminal
<obscurant1st> mawst, how to fix that?
<ikonia> obscurant1st: glxgears is normally a good sign, or lookin the xorg.log
<ikonia> obscurant1st: Xorg.0.log sorry
<obscurant1st> ikonia, a windows with some gears are coming, and its rotating,
<ikonia> obscurant1st: is it smooth/fast ?
<obscurant1st> but when i move that a still image is formed at the previous plc
<obscurant1st> and when i close it everyhting goes
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/sound/  download alsa-utils  install with dpkg -i
<obscurant1st> ikonia,  its fast
<ikonia> obscurant1st: it's a solid bet that your acceleration is working
<obscurant1st> 7549 frames in 5.0 seconds ikonia
<ikonia> obscurant1st: sounds good
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato1: can't I just add the jaunty repo?
<obscurant1st> can compiz interfere with the working of this ciro dock
<ikonia> obscurant1st: yes
<obscurant1st> cairo dock?
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: not sure, probably, don't know if that's risky
<obscurant1st> ikonia, so where can i disable compiz?
<DavidJHeinrich> MIlitantPotato1: ok, won't do it...I could see all kinds of old stuff popping up
<JoAnneOminous> Hi, everyone.  Can someone please tell me how to mount the CD in my CD drive?
<ikonia> obscurant1st: in the desktop effects tab
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: it should auto mount for you on the desktop
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: once it's installed, run asoundconf set-default-card 0
<obscurant1st> ok. i hv disabled it.
<gizelle> hello. i installed updates on ubuntu 9.1 and now my desktop has gone black. the wallpaper isn't showing at all. how can i fix it? anyone?
<DavidJHeinrich> shit,k it says "downgrading alsa-utils from 1.0.20-2ubuntu6 to 1.0.18-1ubuntu11
<DavidJHeinrich> arg, how do I fix that?
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: please control your language in this channel
<DavidJHeinrich> sorry
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: upgrade once it's sorted...
<JoAnneOminous> ikonia: I'm not using the usual desktop environments, so I need to mount it by hand...
<obscurant1st> and yay its working
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: what are you using ?
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: run asoundconf list
<MilitantPotato1> then pastebin that
 * JoAnneOminous is using Windowmaker
<edomeda> hey all, got a strange issue with 9.10.  (clean install but older profile settings)  where I have two volume control icons in the system tray.  One works as expected, the others does nothing when I click it (left) but right click/about gives me "notification area applet."  How can I remove that icon without killing my system tray (notification area) ?
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: the desktop environment shouldn't matter
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: that should still work as it's interacting with hal and dbus, just mount the device with the "mount " command, where /dev/$device is your cdrom
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato1: ok, I ran asoundconf set-default-card 0
<MilitantPotato1> edoceo: check startup apps, or, force close the applet then save a new session?
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: run asoundconf list
<edoceo> huh?
<JoAnneOminous> ikonia: I just tried "sudo mount /media/cdrom0/" and it responded with "mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0"
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato1: "asoundconf list" results in: "STX"
<MilitantPotato1> edoceo: system>pref>startup applications
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: there is no disk in your cdrom drive
<JoAnneOminous> ikonia: Should it have mounted automatically?
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: asoundconf set-default-card STX
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: or nor "valid" disk
<edoceo> MilitantPotato1: I think you mean to speak to edomeda
<JoAnneOminous> ikonia: Drat.  I thought it was valid...
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato1: ok, just did that
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: doesn't appear to be
<DavidJHeinrich> still no love
<MilitantPotato1> edoceo: yea, sorry
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: alsamixer wont open?
<edoceo> np
<JoAnneOminous> ikonia: so should it mount automatically if it were valid?
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: that's normal procedure, but the fact that you can't mount it manually is not a good sign
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: do "sudo eject /dev/sr0"
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: restart, if nothing, you win (or lose depending)
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: does your drive ejeect ?
<JoAnneOminous> My drive ejects fine.
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato1: ahhh, alsamixer opens now! YAY!
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: :D
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: ok, so that's the right device, there is a problem with the cd
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato1: ok, in Alsamixer, I see "Master 100, Mic Boos 0, IEC958 0, Analog I 100, Analog 0 (Speakers) 0
<JoAnneOminous> I burned a disk this morning that I could then eject, and the disk worked fine in another computer...I just haven't figured out how to read the disk.
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: enable all the channels
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: you may have burnt it in an invalid format, what sort of thing is on it ?
<JoAnneOminous> ikonia: Yeah, maybe it's the wrong device...but under /media there's cdrom0 and my USBStick
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato1: holy cow
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: Edit>soundcard props
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitatnPotato1: I hear lots of sound...ding ding, ding ding...and a LOT of HISS
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: it's not the wrong device as when you do ejeect /dev/sr0" it ejects, that means it's right
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: muck with sliders till it's sorted I guess
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: Is there a AC97 slider? turn those way down
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato1: but why do I hear hiss? This is an Asus Xonar STX sound-card...supposed to be one of the best
<JoAnneOminous> ikonia: No, the disk worked fine.  This is a different one someone gave to me.
<DavidJHeinrich> (but THANK YOU VERY MUCH for your help so-far...It is nice to hear stuff...I got rid of static, although now sound is lower...it seems like my onboard produced less noiosy sound)
<JoAnneOminous> ikonia: oh, I haven't tried that.
<indus> DavidJHeinrich, any luck?
<JoAnneOminous> I've just ejected things by using "eject" without the path/
<DavidJHeinrich> MilitantPotato1: i don't have an AC97 slider
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: I gave you a specific command to try - please use it
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: The hissing is from one of the sliders being too high, trial and error stuff.
<DavidJHeinrich> ahh, maybe mic slider being up?
<DavidJHeinrich> mic slider was all the way up
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich:  Ah there was an AC something slider for my creative card, caused heaps of hissing/static
<DavidJHeinrich> I think it was hearing and playing back hiss from my hair or something (the mic is up on my head)
<MilitantPotato1> Different card, but was a guess
<JoAnneOminous> ikonia: Okay....the sudo eject /dev/sr0 worked
<MilitantPotato1> DavidJHeinrich: well, glad it's workin now, enjoy
<JoAnneOminous> (i.e.: it ejected.)
<DavidJHeinrich> HURRAY! THank you SO MUCH!
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: ok, so it's the right device, that's good
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: problem is either the drive or the disc
<JoAnneOminous> ikonia: I'm going to find the disk I burned earlier and see if it can read that...
<JoAnneOminous> ikonia: it let me mount this one fine...
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: ok so the other disc is bad
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: at least you know now
<JoAnneOminous> ikonia: This disk is a CDR, the other disk is a DVD-R...would that need to be mounted somewhere different than /dev/cdrom0?
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: no
<JoAnneOminous> Drat.
<JoAnneOminous> ikonia: Okay, thanks for your help.
<ikonia> no problem
<JoAnneOminous> This is the first time I've actually tried to mount a disk on this computer (instead of, you know, playing a DVD with vlc or somesuch)
<iamrandom> I love you ?DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER'
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<JoAnneOminous> ikonia: To make things weirder, same disk that wasn't working just mounted fine.
<JoAnneOminous> ikonia: ...which is good.  Thanks again for your help.
<ikonia> JoAnneOminous: great news
<Gateway> hello everybody
<rob_p> Gateway: hello
<perlmonkey> hi guys
<rob_p> hi perlmonkey
<plustax_> Hey guys. I just got todays flash-plugin update and now stickam isnt working properly. Anybody knowledge-able about this sort of thing that can help me out?
<perlmonkey> has anyone experienced any problems running network-manager either in general, or in combination with xfce4 and/or NFS?
<almark> hello I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 I have had two crashes since I installed it 3 days ago, everything running smoothly and then all the sudden I have no access to my file system simply put I can't do type commands because the files aren't there tmp untill I fix the filesystem from another disto
<almark> Is anyone familar with this problem?
<kevin-zh_CN> monkey are you human?
<mona_laprincipes> how can i configure wireless in ubuntu?
<perlmonkey> my server is frequently going down several times a day, I've tried nearly everything I can think of.. it's driving me crazy! it gives a variety of symptoms (network failure/hard disk failure/bad filesystem etc) I've tried replacing each thing one by one, the drives, the router etc.. but still goes down.
<almark> Perlmonkey_ you using Ubuntu 9.10?
<perlmonkey> almark yes
<almark> lol
<perlmonkey> bad idea?
<almark> perlmonkey well I don't feel so bad now, thought i was about ot have a hard drive crash
<plustax_> Probably should have went server edition
<almark> perlmonkey I don't think so
<perlmonkey> actually i'm not sure what im running how do I check?
<Gnea> perlmonkey: are the syslog errors consistant?
<almark> perlmonkey but I use it, right now i'm in Debian never crashed yet
<perlmonkey> I thought I install LTS on my server
<mneptok> perlmonkey / almark: run the system off a 9.10 LiveCD. if there are no crashes, it's something about your installed system, not 9.10 in general or hardware.
<almark> perlmonkey its not like Linux to crash lol
<perlmonkey> mneptok good idea
<thegeekyhaxor> mona_laprincipies.. are you using a laptop?
<perlmonkey> if that fails I'm seriously considering changing back to Debian for server OS I had no problems for years running that
 * Gnea runs ubuntu server with no problems
 * mneptok as well
<perlmonkey> my setup is a little exotic tho as I use NFS to mount my /home
<almark> mneptok_ nothing much I could think of that would cause it, but what happens is everything is running smoothly and then all the sudden I can't see the files in my term, I go to type a program and its just not there so I reboot and go into another disto and mount the drive ro and e2fs fix the file system, i'm worried is this going to ruin my drive if this keeps up?
<perlmonkey> so i'm wondering if that is somehow bringing the server down
<AzikaCorp> perlmonkey: what did you choose ubuntu instead of Debian
<Gnea> perlmonkey: shouldn't mean much, but perhaps you missed my question...
<perlmonkey> what's the best log to find a) general server failure errors b) boot-time errors
<Gnea>  /var/log/syslog  and /var/log/dmesg
<perlmonkey> thanks
<almark> a hard drive crash isn't something I want to look foward to
<perlmonkey> I had a ton of hard disk errors y'day removed the drive ran fsck over it and badblock check, came up fine, no errors or bad sectors
<perlmonkey> put it back in system, failed again within a few hours
<almark> perlmonkey_ you should like your having the same thing and when you go into another distro all fine right?
<almark> sorry sound
<perlmonkey> Gnea the errors are not consistent, it seems to be all different problems
<Gnea> perlmonkey: using the same sata/ide cable?
<almark> is 9.10 still in Beta stage by chance?
<ikonia> almark: no
<perlmonkey> sometimes I get no errors at all I can find..the server/network just locks up and goes down, the server won't boot after either without CTL+D
<ikonia> almark: it's stable now
<perlmonkey> yes
<almark> I see
<Gnea> perlmonkey: tried a different cable?
<plustax_> Hey guys. I just got todays flash-plugin update and now stickam isnt working properly. Anybody knowledge-able about this sort of thing that can help me out?
<perlmonkey> not tried, but even when i removed that the drive+cable from server something else causes it too fail grrr.. this morning I woke up to server down again
<almark> ikonia_ yesterday I figured out how to get grub2 to boot into my slave xp drive and it worked but.. after that I had no sound in windows and then took out th linux drive and all was fine so today I got rid of grub but the system crashed before that
<perlmonkey> im just about to check logs
<zak_>  http://kde-look.org/usermanager/search.php?username=zakoukou&action=contents
<Gnea> perlmonkey: tried installing lm-sensors? perhaps a bad fan..
<perlmonkey> i should just say, this is a brand new server I built myself, dual core AMD motherboard, 2gb ram
<Chris_DeSanto> Morning all
<perlmonkey> Gnea thats the good thing the server box has temp lcd and good fans, it runs the fan a lot but cpu temp never seems to go over 24 degrees C
<mokl> hi all
<AzikaCorp> mokl: hi
<Gnea> perlmonkey: hrm, perhaps you need to tweak some of the bios settings
<perlmonkey> ok
<almark> could someone pls tell me which log I should be looking at in my Ubuntu partition in var/log
<emef> i recently resized my partitions, and now have a 25gb free partition that is formatted to ext3 that i would like to integrate into my linux filesystem (my current system is out of space but i do not want to reformat it) is there any way i can mount my new partition onto / ?
<Gnea> perlmonkey: or boot the kernel with a different irq mapping technique, or switch on acpi
<perlmonkey> yes
<mokl> I wonder if somebody knows a webpage to get information about laptops that work well with ubuntu
<perlmonkey> Gnea i did suspect the kernel, so I switched to server kernel
<DJones> !hcl | mokl
<ubottu> mokl: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<AzikaCorp> emef: use gparted, format the free partition and extend the one you want
<mokl> thanks :)
<Gnea> perlmonkey: not talking about the whole kernel image, but how it interacts with the hardware
<jpsbhullar> With Ubuntu, I think every modern Laptop which is compatible with Windows Vista should work well
<DJones> mokl: Have a look at ubottu's link, there's a laptop section that should help
<perlmonkey> Gnea yes you could be right, I must say some of the dmesg output on boot looks a bit weirdish
<ikonia> jpsbhullar: windows compatability is nothing to do with ubuntu compatibility, don't draw comparisions
<perlmonkey> I will actually pastebin it and see if any of you guys agree
<almark> I have a full sound server on the version of Ubuntu I'm using with rt kernel and I tweeked something to make the system work well with audio could that be the reason for the crashes
<emef> AzikaCorp: i will try but i'm pretty sure that wasn't available when i formatted it
<Gnea> perlmonkey: ok
<jpsbhullar> Iknonia , Don't mind. I was Windows User. Now turned to Ubuntu
<jpsbhullar> That's why I just gave the example
<oinkoinkoink> omg im so lazy
<jpsbhullar> I am not drawing any comparison
<oinkoinkoink> And why flash player suck so much on Linux
<jpsbhullar> I am sharing my experience as I have 5 machines including 3 laptops
<oinkoinkoink> ok nuce
<oinkoinkoink> nice
<oinkoinkoink> Why so much machine
<kevin-zh_CN> bye bye every one
<jpsbhullar> all of them were having different configurations
<Pierreb> anyone know where apache modules are in ubuntu?
<jpsbhullar> But worked well with every machine
<plustax_> Hey guys. I just got todays flash-plugin update and now stickam isnt working properly. Anybody knowledge-able about this sort of thing that can help me out?
<oinkoinkoink> Can you watch porn on every machine?
<DJones> !ot | oinkoinkoink
<ubottu> oinkoinkoink: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<plustax_> oinkoinkoink That's hardly relevant, eh?
<bazhang> oinkoinkoink, that is not appropriate here.
<AzikaCorp> almark: I think that I should work. format your free partiton
<oinkoinkoink> Sorry  sorry
<bazhang> oinkoinkoink, did you have a support question or just wish to chat
<oinkoinkoink> was hard to resist
<jpsbhullar> Apache Modules will be in /etc/apache2
<perlmonkey> http://pastebin.com/d10263cbb
<plustax_> oinkoinkoink #ubuntu doesn't have a sense of humor. We all wear unfashionable glasses and a stern grimace.
<plustax_> Just to let you know, sir.
<oinkoinkoink> Ahahaha
<almark> AzikaCorp_ you mean I should reinstall on another partiton?
<randy2009> hi, how can i set the max openfiles option?
<llutz> how can plustax_ know that /me has to switch cam off
<almark> AzikaCorp_ I found some segfaults in my syslogs would that be the culprit
<perlmonkey> damn
<plustax_> llutz: hmm?
<randy2009> max openfiles for a user
<perlmonkey> thats the wrong dmesg sorry guys
<pedestrianentran> can anyone suggest a good program for basic inventory keeping? Im running Ubuntu and wish to keep track of some business hardware- serial numbers, location, broken/fixed/pending status and a few other things. My spreadsheet cant handle it any more as I have too much data and some of my searches are too difficult to do... I need a simple database
<AzikaCorp> almark: no, you said that you have a free partition of 25 Gb
<jpsbhullar> Can anyone suggest me good chatting client with Video Support for Yahoo
<plustax_> pedestrianentran: mysql and apache. learn it live it love it
<almark> AzikaCorp_ I think you have me confused with someone lol
<plustax_> jpsbhullar: pidgin!
<almark> AzikaCorp_ I have two drives but I certainly don't have any room with deleting one distro lol
<almark> AzikaCorp_ I think I could remove another distro too
<llutz> randy2009: ulimit
<pedestrianentran> plustax_: well, i am open minded and like to learn but if you are suggesting writing a db app from scratch using php for web interface, thats probably overkill for my purpose. Surely there are simpler solutions?
<plustax_> jpsbhullar: At least I believe they have yahoo support now. I know they lack msn support.
<jpsbhullar> Plustax: How to start webcam in Pidgin using Yahoo
<jpsbhullar> I am logged in using Pidgin
<plustax_> jpsbhullar under media, show webcam
<jpsbhullar> dont know how to start video chat
<plustax_> go to file
<plustax_> media tab
<plustax_> start video chat
<jpsbhullar> Plustax: There is no such option of media
<plustax_> jpsbhullar one sec i might have an older version
<plustax_> open up an im window
<jpsbhullar> I have download it from official repository
<plustax_> to the person you want to vidchat wih jpsbhullar
<perlmonkey> ok this is embarassing im having trouble copying my dmesg into pastebin
<jpsbhullar> ok
<jpsbhullar> opened
<plustax_> click conversation > media > video call
<llutz> perlmonkey: sudo aptitude install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<BigMack83> are there any apps that will burn mpg files to a dvd to use on a dvd player? i know i can use things like dvdauthor and mkisofs but each post i find tells a different way to do it and it all depends on the screen ratio and whatnot. i was hoping there was an easier way.
<perlmonkey> thanks!
<jpsbhullar> ok.but all options are disabled
<jpsbhullar> audio, video call
<llutz> BigMack83: try devede
<bazhang> BigMack83, devede ?
<plustax_> jpsbhullar do you have the latest drivers for your webcam?
<BigMack83> heh ok i will try it. thanks
<plustax_> Hey guys. I just got todays flash-plugin update and now stickam isnt working properly. Anybody knowledge-able about this sort of thing that can help me out?
<jpsbhullar> webcam is working with Cheese Webcam Software
<plustax_> jpsbhullar I guess pidgin must lack support then. Join #pidgin and ask there, I suppose.
<perlmonkey> http://pastebin.com/f20358084 <-- my server dmesg, does it look healthy?
<plustax_> They'll be able to give you a more definitive answer
<almark> Where can i go to find out why my Ubuntu 9.10 crashed, i'm clueless here lol this is a new one for me
<almark> 2 times to too many
<dpac_> Hey guys, I've a problem here. I've updated several times but my update-manager still says "last updated 25days ago".
<llutz> perlmonkey: you have had a unclean shutdown before?
<xfact> almark, Here is the right place, and please define what kind of crash...
<iflema> almark could be bad hardware, bad software, and/or bad habbits. does hat help :)
<perlmonkey> llutz yes
<almark> xfact_ all I can say is I was using the system just fine running Jack programs and I go to type something in term and that program ins't there, its like the system can't see the files but they are there and it tells me segfaults so I reboot and fix the fs system from another distro and everything appears intact still
<xfact> iflema, Most of the time bad habbits! right
<Fjodor> Any ideas as to why I don't have any icons on my desktop with karmic?
<iflema> UHHUUUHH!
<llutz> perlmonkey: any files in Lost&Found?
<xfact> almark, Bad habit!
<almark> xfact_ what is lol
<xfact> almark, You should have asked to us before doing all this!
<perlmonkey> llutz no
<inthevidual> What file (if any) can I edit in order to set the default groups for all new users on a system?
<llutz> perlmonkey: so all seems to be fine then
<perlmonkey> ok thanks llutz
<almark> xfact_ reading does me well and then when I get stumped I ask go ol IRC :)
<llutz> inthevidual: /etc/adduser.conf
<mawst> I, by accident added root to samba now it's giving me an error when I try to remove. http://pastebin.com/m6f5ab51b
<inthevidual> llutz: many thanks :)
<mawst> Disabling that user worked, but not deleting.
<mawst> :/
<xfact> almark, Actually from which 'another disto' you used to fix your problem?
<almark> xfact_ I'm seriously afraid to use the Ubuntu I have installed again, I don't want to lose a hard drive because of this so I need to know how to fix it but dont know where to begin I have a few logs but dont' know which
<almark> xfact_ Debian
<Chris_DeSanto> A question for you guys ... I am just starting to use Ubuntu. Are these programs available for it and if not which do you use instead ? uTorrent, Skype, VLC
<perlmonkey> llutz: http://pastebin.com/d5016e3b4 <-- this could be the cause of server downtime this morning, a possible server attack? those repeated ftp login attempts continued for 3-4 hours non-stop
<iceroot> Chris_DeSanto: skype and vlc are available
<xfact> almark, You should use the same disto to fix it (reinstalling helps), and do not worry maximum you will have to reinstall again, but no chance for hardware fault :)
<iceroot> !info utorrent
<ubottu> Package utorrent does not exist in karmic
<iceroot> Chris_DeSanto: for torrent you can you "transmission"
<DJones> Chris_DeSanto: Skype & VLC are available for Ubuntu, instead of uTorrent, I use transmission
<DJones> !skype | Chris_DeSanto
<ubottu> Chris_DeSanto: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Chris_DeSanto> Thanks guys :P I will check out transmission ... is it plug and play or will I need to adjust ports or settings in Ubuntu ?
<almark> xfact_ I'm thinking all of this is because first off I have a linux audio type distro and that Isn't the problem but what I did to to was fine tune it with a Qjack script that checks to see what needs to be tweeked so maybe I over taxed the system with my limits being unlimted
<almark> xfact_ honestly I really don't want to reinstall it took me days to get my jackd working smoothly and for the very first time im actualy proud of a Linux audio system so this is well disappointing
<iflema> almark do u use ppa's, can be bad in combination with what ever.... its hard to say. if ya stick to the standard repos and dont have bad hardware all will be good basically..... software development well its the nature of the beast.... stick the standard repos and use compatible hardware. this is open source.... the best as far as im concerned... which i know aint far...
<iceroot> Chris_DeSanto: not on ubuntu but maybe in your router
<perlmonkey> why would my router be putting it's own IP in place of internet IP's in my logs?
<perlmonkey> this is very annoying
<xfact> almark, When you are not expert in Linux section then you should not experiment with it like this, I am also a biggner so I cannot help you about this critical problem, ask someone else or I recommend to reinstall, you will not lose any files
<Chris_DeSanto> okay thanks Iceroot that I can handle :P
<oinkoinkoink> I want to name my cat ubuntu but my girlfriend doesnt want
<oinkoinkoink> How can i convice her
<iceroot> !ot | oinkoinkoink
<ubottu> oinkoinkoink: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<almark> xfact_ Thanks for the help though :)
<perlmonkey> call the cat "bunti" = compromise
<fastlane> Hi there, I have Ubuntu 9.1 and would like to install a HP 722c printer. Does anyone know how to do that? HPLIP isn't working for that one...
<oinkoinkoink> Thats a really cool name
<almark> iflema_ What is ppa if you don't mind my asking?
<perlmonkey> :D
<iceroot> !ppa | almark
<ubottu> almark: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<almark> iflema_ hmm I dont' think I use those
<perlmonkey> well i can't solve this problem but I think a new router is called for
<almark> iflema_ the could setting limits to high cause a crash I have them set to unlimited, its all from the linux audio page
<iflema> almark personal repos.... where ya get chromium wine weird drivers and other no standard stuff.... testing and whatever
<indus> whats the latest karmic kernel
<saleh> hi girlz
<almark> iflema_ well I can tell you this, the authorized setting is disabled from the start, maybe that could be the trouble
<indus> whats the latest karmic kernel vversion
<saleh> hi
<iflema> almark what authorized setting?
<almark> iflema_ always had trouble finding the keys anyway I didn't set it, for when you apt-get program
<almark> iflema_ it came that way so packages would install no hassle
<iflema> almark doesnt sound right.... not sure what you mean....
<fastlane> Hi... :) still wondering how I can install a HP 722c printer on Ubuntu 9.1. Does anyone know how to do that? HPLIP isn't working for that one...
<mbhagya> 2.6.31-19
<almark> iflema_ I don't know why they would disable it, its a Distro with Ubuntu 9.10 its called pure:dyne
<almark> iflema_ in apt-get if a package doesnt' have a key on the system you have to find one, wel in pure:dyne all that is disable so you don't have to go looking for a key
<iflema> almark if you have added extra repos or use an ubuntu derivative... well.... good luck..
<almark> iflema_ I also downgraded grub2 and made it grub again which worked much better for me
<almark> iflema_ it was doing all this before I started to dive in with the system which is weird so I was thinkinng maybe I have a beta version but I dont' want to crash my hard drive
<CodeWar> just installed 9.10 x86_64 after taking otu the CD and rebooting my cdrom drive doesnt work I get this message ==> "DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed:An operation is already pending"
<CodeWar> the general recommendation on teh web is to delete /media/.hal-xxx file .. there are no such files in that directory
<mbhagya> indus: 2.6.31-19
<fastlane> Hello, can anyone offer info on how to install a HP 722c printer in  Ubuntu please?
<almark> iflema_ do you know what it means when all the sudden you can't use a program when you type the name in term, because that is exactly what happened its happened twice
<indus> mbhagya, mine is at 17 how come
<brand0n> fastlane printers should all be plug and play
<indus> its uptode as of yesterday
<brand0n> if you gotta configure it, it propably isnt supported
<almark> iflema_ and I would type /etc/ and nothing would be there /boot and nothing would be there but things were indeed there its like the file server became unusable until  a reboot or file system fix
<randy2009> hi i want to use ulimit for a user, but this user doesn't have sudo rights, how can i use ulimit for user X with root?
<iflema> almark thats not ubuntu.....
<mbhagya> indus: update from the repositories..
<almark> iflema_ It just all the sudden happens weird bug
<fastlane> _brandon Yes, it isn supported. How can I install a ghostscript alternative?
<indus> mbhagya, well,thats where i update from
<almark> inflema_ all is perfect and then that
<iflema> almark is the bug in ubuntu or puredyn?
<almark> iflema_ that I don't know but the packages come from Ubuntu and pure:dyne too
<almark> iflema_ you want to see my sources.list?
<mbhagya> indus: umm.. all i can say is, check the list of repositories... sources.list once... it might be referring to repositories which aren't updated
<iflema> almark your problem is puredyn. full stop.
<iflema> almark no
 * almark grumbles
<almark> inflema_ i see
<llutz> almark: i already told you a few days ago: blame puredyn (whatever it is) for your problems, it's not supported here
<almark> inflema_ could I have done this by setting up my audio to use less lantency?
<almark> well ok then if a person set limits too high or tried to tweek their Ubuntu system with less lantency in audio would that cause problems?
<fastlane> Okay, thanks. Ciao..
<obscurant1st> i am using cairo-docks and there is a black background which is covering all the windows, n i cant remove it! can somebody hlpe me??
<iflema> almark you make it sound like its ubuntu... ubuntu studio has an rt kernel.... real time kernel....
<Solvemon> Hello guys, I'm having some problems here. I am completely new to linux (about half an hour), so please forgive my noobness. I have a complete new Ubuntu installation, and it looks very good. I have two 22" monitors connected, and the desktop is cloned (mirrored?) on both. However, I'd like it to be extended, side by side. When I try to change this setting under System->Preferences->Display both the screens go black and the computer
<bazhang> !xrandr | Solvemon
<ubottu> Solvemon: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<xfact> almark, Are you talking about http://puredyne.goto10.org/? anybody still uses this kind of OS...:+
<llutz> Solvemon: if you're using nvidia-graphics, use nvidia-settings to setup
<HoudiniMan> Solvemon, again if you're using nvidia, look for "TwinView" - not sure if that's in other settings apps
<Solvemon> it is running on intel-based cards. one is an AGP card, and the other an integrated card on the motherboard. I am afraid I don't know the exact model of these, but it is an Dell Optiplex GX620
<bassliner> Solvemon: are you running a computer with an nvidia graphics card?
<bassliner> ah
<bassliner> Solvemon: HoudiniMan just pointed it out. if you're running a computer with an nvidia graphics card, maybe trying the hard way to configure it directly in xorg.conf is what you want to do.
<Solvemon> but they arent nvidia cards
<Solvemon> they're intel-something
<llutz> Solvemon: lspci | grep -i vga
<jofo> Hello everybody. Does anyone know where DVD95 store its files by default?
<kinja-sheep> jofo: Maybe in ~ ?
<yacc> Any idea how add additional inodes to an ext4 filesystem?
<Solvemon> monteiro@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<Solvemon> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Jordan_U> yacc, What problem are you trying to solve exactly?
<yacc> Jordan_U, run out of inodes before blocks?
<Jordan_U> yacc, This actually happened to you?
<llutz> Solvemon: so try xrandr
<jofo> <kinja-sheep> jofo: Maybe in ~ ? ← No. DVD95 said the conversion has been successful, but there’s no new file in ~.
<almark> iflema_yes thats the site
<Solvemon> Thank you, looking at the webpage now
<yacc> Jordan_U, yep.
<Jordan_U> yacc, If so I am very curious how.
<llutz> Solvemon: i'm not sure, intel has been limited to 2048x2048 desktop-size, which made xinerama nearly unusable
<yacc> Jordan_U, bad estimate of ratio by myself, now I'd like to avoid copying 1TB again ;)
<veronica> ola jjejjejjej
<yacc> Jordan_U, mkfs -T largefile ;)
<almark> iflema_I like lite weight, I dont have a super fast computer I use a P4 3ghz with Hypetheading lol so I need somethng that is smooth on my system and yet allows for great Jack audio, Ubuntu Studio yes I did have it installed but all I had were problems lol it happens
<indus> is a 500 gb hard disk enough for today?
<Chris_DeSanto>  depends on if a piece of string is long enough ....
<JosephDeFazio> Hello everyone
<Chris_DeSanto> indus: Depends on what you want to do. Usually its more than enough unless you plan on downloading / holding lots of music and videos
<indus> Chris_DeSanto, movies yes but mostly games i see are taking so much space today
<Chris_DeSanto> indus: for example I have about 70 gigs of music ... and I assume I am a bit below the average of most people
<indus> but i was planning to record some tv movies
<indus> from tv tuner card
<almark> iflema_ The install came a pure:dyne live cd but I wanted a full install and that to came from it you can install the system with the installer inside xfce maybe its a bad installer I might try Ubuntu Studio again
<Chris_DeSanto> indus: games usually use less than 10gigs each .... MMOs tend to use more than this
<indus> i find quality from HBO better than renting dvds somehow
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kinja-sheep> People in here sure are wealthy... Able to afford purchasing music and movies off the Internet all times.
<indus> anyone play blueray in ubuntu?
<almark> iflema_thanks for the advice its alte here almost 4am goodnight :)
<indus> !bluray
<bazhang> please take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<indus> !HD
<bazhang> indus, currently no
<iflema> almark later
<indus> my question is, what medium other than blu ray can hold HD content
<albech> anyone successfully have a Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. Visual Communication Camera VGP-VCC1 working in 9.10?
<bazhang> indus, how is that related to Ubuntu support
<kinja-sheep> indus: Hard drives?
<kebomix> hello , i can't boot into ubuntu after kernel upgrade any solution ?
<indus> i will be writing to a dvd on ubuntu so marginally relevant, i find ppl here more smart than other places
<Jordan_U> yacc, I'm not sure it's possible. If you want to be really bleeding edge you could convert the filesystem to btrfs in place ;)
<bazhang> indus, this is not the general knowledge channel, #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<indus> so,if i have ripped HD 720p on my HDD , can i write to a DVD
<indus> ok offtopic then
<yacc> Jordan_U, well, I just noticed that I've still got space in the VG for yet another copy ;(
<kebomix> hello , i can't boot into ubuntu after kernel upgrade any solution ?
<Solvemon> Well, I used xrandr with arandr front-end, but exactly the same thing happened. Froze up and I had to cold-reboot :(
<iceroot> kebomix: posting the error
<indus> i cant join there
<kebomix> icetoot: there is no error appears :S ,  it just hangs up after loading ubuntu splash screen
<Kismet> hey guys how do i connect via nautilus to an ssh server
<rww> Kismet: Places -> Connect to Server, then select SSH from the dropdown
<sobersabre> Kismet: you usually write in the address: sftp://user@host:port/path/to
<sobersabre> or scp:// (with the same)
<sobersabre> or ssh:// etc.
<Kismet> rww... the dropdown dosen't work... i can not select anything
<sobersabre> :)
<Kismet> sobersabre, ill try that
<sobersabre> drop down can work when you are already authenticated, then the files/dirs list is accessible.
<kebomix> ok , i have ati graphics card , and it seems to the problem , how can i reconfigure it ?
<sobersabre> it usually works when you are authenticating with keys.
<randy2009> hi, i get this error message:
<randy2009> ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<Kismet> sobersabre, Nautilus cannot handle "sftp" locations.
<randy2009> i can't figure out what to do
<sobersabre> Kismet: try ssh
<rww> sobersabre: The dropdown on Connect to Server is for service type, not for a list of folders.
<Kismet> sobersabre, same
<Kismet> just with "ssh"
<MinGl> how to drive epson me 2
<sobersabre> Kismet: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Kismet> 9.10
<wre> I have found a post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8834757#post8834757  Maybe you know where to find an answer?
<Guest30303> has there any off line english dictionary for ubuntu?
<Solvemon> so has anyone got any ideas? I tried the standard method to change from mirrored screen to extended desktop and I tried xrandr (with arandr frontend), but both freeze up my system when I click apply.
<iceroot> Guest30303: dict
<Guest30303> ya dictionary
<Kismet> sobersabre, i use 9.10
<iceroot> Guest30303: the program is called "dict"
<iceroot> !info dict
<ubottu> dict (source: dictd): dictionary client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.11.1+dfsg-2 (karmic), package size 72 kB, installed size 204 kB
<iceroot> Guest30303: sudo apt-get install dict   and then install the language you want
<Guest30303> how can i install it? from synaptic package manager?
<iceroot> Guest30303: sudo apt-get install dict
<Kismet> anyone now how to connect to an ssh server with a gui
<iceroot> Kismet: with a gui?
<Guest30303> thanks
<wre> anyone now how to connect to an ssh server with a gui -- I am interested too
<Kismet> user interface.. not only command line
<Kismet> iceroot,  user interface.. not only command line
<iceroot> Kismet: and what you want to do then?
<llutz> Kismet: you want vnc/nx
<MinGl> O:-)O:-)O:-)how to drive espon me 2
<sobersabre> Kismet: sftp:// works4me
<Kismet> iceroot, shift files back and for
<llutz> Kismet: ssh = shell = commandline
<sobersabre> Kismet: did you get my message ?
<iceroot> Kismet: then you want sftp (use filezilla)
<Pitel> which package should I isntall? manpages-dev or glibc-doc?
<Kismet> sobersabre, i did.. but i tryed that
<sobersabre> my nautilus understands sftp:// location, even if I write ssh:// it transformed it into the sftp://
<Guest30303> how can i install wine?
<Kismet> sobersabre, and it is not working for me
<iceroot> sobersabre: ah ddint know that nautilus is a sftp client, thx
<bazhang> Guest30303, from the package manager, as with all packages
<iceroot> Kismet: not working is a bad error description
<Kismet> llutz, i know.. i would like to have something like a browser... but nautilus isn'T working i dont know why
<wre> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Solvemon> is there really no support for any other dual-display than mirrored? Its a bit disappointing, seems like I will have to go back to windows because of this :(
<wre> !wine > Guest30303
<ubottu> Guest30303, please see my private message
<iceroot> Kismet: what is "ssh user@host" telling from the shell?
<Kismet> iceroot, if I go File- connect to server... i can not select server type
<indy__> hello everybody
<Kismet> iceroot, from the shell it works
<AzikaCorp> indy__: hi
<Kismet> iceroot, but not from nautilus
<iceroot> Kismet: just type sftp://user@host  in the nautilus server-field
<iceroot> Kismet: no need to select a server-type
<Guest30303> ok
<Kismet> iceroot, nautilus says ..Nautilus cannot handle "ssh" locations.
<Kismet> or sftp locations
<wre> _anybody sees my question above_
<plustax_> Hey guys. I just got todays flash-plugin update and now stickam isnt working properly. Anybody knowledge-able about this sort of thing that can help me out?
<wre> irc://moznet/firefox
<iceroot> wre: just follow the conversation
<sobersabre> Kismet: can you run this: "sudo dpkg -l | grep nautilus "
<sobersabre> ?
<babalu> hello, i was given an ssh repository: https://blablabla/trunk but i can only access it from some account on another computer; however, i can connect with ssh to this other computer (http://blaserv), so how can i directly use svn+ssh to download the repository? i tried "svn co svn+ssh://username@blaserv/https://blablabla/trunk" but i got "no repository found"
<Kismet> sobersabre, what will that do
<indy__> I have a simple question: I have mounted via nfs a remote directory on a pc named ska on a local directory on a pc named reggae. In reggae I have write permission on this directory as a normal user, but the permission is denied as root! anyone knows how? the uid and gid are the same on the two machines for all the users
<Kismet> sobersabre, i can run it
<iceroot> babalu: svn co svn+ssh://blablabla/trunk
<sobersabre> and can you pastebin it somewhere ?
<sobersabre> Kismet: it is supposed to list all the packages containing the keyword "nautilus".
<Kismet> sobersabre, wait
<iceroot> babalu: dont use https in there
<sobersabre> I want to compare it to mine.
<Kismet> sobersabre, http://paste.ubuntu.com/378248/
<llutz> sobersabre: no need for sudo
<babalu> iceroot: i still got "no rep found"
<babalu> iceroot: (even though i successfully entered my ssh password)
<iceroot> babalu: then correct the path
<Guest30303> alas! in dict there has no english to english dictionary! how can i install off line english to english dictionary?
<plustax_> is there any way to roll back my system?
<plustax_> I installed an update yesterday that is undesirable
<sobersabre> Kismet: OK, can you do this:
<tomatoes7> Guest30303: just tell me what you need translated, i can do it for you
<plustax_> I look in package manager in the history and I see exactly which day I want to go back to
<sobersabre> dpkg -l | grep gnomevfs
<sobersabre> ?
<babalu> iceroot: i removed exactly 'https://' from the address and it still doesn't work; i also tried to remove 'https://blabla.com/' to just let the 'end' of the address
<Kismet> sobersabre, wait a sec
<tomatoes7> Guest30303: i'm an expert in both the english and english languages
<wre> _anybody sees my question above_
<Guest30303> i need an off line engish to english dictionary
<sobersabre> Kismet: when you run: grep ssh /etc/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/default-modules.conf
<sobersabre> do you have anything ?
<wre> tomatoes7, your service if not *offline* until you come to Guest30303's home
<Guest30303> but u r not a dictionary!
<tomatoes7> Guest30303: sorry i dont know any english
<Kismet> sobersabre, http://paste.ubuntu.com/378250/
<llutz> tomatoes7: wbritish-huge + dict
<tomatoes7> engish
<sobersabre> Kismet: when you run: grep sftp /etc/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/default-modules.conf
<Kismet> sftp: sftp
<Kismet> and
<plustax_> Hey guys. I just got todays flash-plugin update and now stickam isnt working properly. Anybody knowledge-able about this sort of thing that can help me out?
<Kismet> ssh: sftp
<Guest30303> Has there any off line english to english dictionary?
<indy__> uhm---- ok, I change quetsion: which is the equivalent of the -maproot=root option on /etc/fstab?
<sobersabre> Kismet: this means gnome is supposed to support.
<sobersabre> Kismet: can you connect to the ssh server from the terminal?
<ouyes> i have a script question it does not support Unicode but any ascii
<llutz> Guest30303: wbritish-huge + dict
<Kismet> sobersabre, yes if i type ssh root@ipadress it works
<sobersabre> Kismet: ok.
<sobersabre> and if you type:
<wre> Guest30303, try searching at http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/interpreters/ and http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/translations/
<sobersabre> sftp://root@ipaddress/ in nautilus addres line ?
<sobersabre> it is supposed to ask for the password (or not, if you're using keys)
<wre> _anybody sees my question above_
<plustax_> Hey guys. I just got todays flash-plugin update and now stickam isnt working properly. Anybody knowledge-able about this sort of thing that can help me out?
<Kismet> sobersabre, wait
<Kismet> sobersabre, i get the error message "Nautilus cannot handle "sftp" locations."
<wre> I have a post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8834757#post8834757  Maybe you know where to find an _answer_?
<llutz> !pm > Guest30303
<ubottu> Guest30303, please see my private message
<Kismet> when i type sftp://root@10.1.1.5 in nautoilus sobersabre
<wre> !pm > wre
<ubottu> wre, please see my private message
<wre> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<karl_> hi every1
<wre> hi
<wre> "every1" Please check your spelling... Thanks!
<sobersabre> Kismet: try just sftp://ipaddress ?
<sobersabre> without username.
<karl_> wre do you know of a anything to run windows games in ubuntu?
<wre> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wre> okay?
<Kismet> sobersabre, same error message :(
<Simon1245> karl_, Wine or PlayonLinux I think works aswell
<sobersabre> Kismet: in terminal do this:
<karl_> how to download them?
<sobersabre> cd /usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/
<Simon1245> karl_, sudo apt-get install wine I think
<sobersabre> and see if you have libsftp.so
<ouyes> anyone know something about script of shell?
<sobersabre> Do you have it, Kismet ?
<Kismet> sobersabre, i got it wait i check
<wre> karl_, "Wine allows you to run many Windows programs on Linux. Its homepage can be found at http://www.winehq.org. "
<sobersabre> ouyes: where is your script of shell ?
<wre> karl_, http://www.winehq.org/download/
<mehedi34> 1
<sobersabre> Kismet: what was the output of: dpkg -l | grep gnomevfs
<sobersabre> ?
<Kismet> sobersabre, i have libsftp.sp
<wre> wine! | karl_
<sobersabre> sp or so ?
<wre> !wine | karl_
<ubottu> karl_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wre> kark_, you are strongly recommended to read these links
<wre> *karl_
<Kismet> sobersabre, http://paste.ubuntu.com/378254/
<ouyes> sobersabre, i do not what is the problem,but it seems the script does not support the Unicode but only the ascii
<Kismet> sober .so
<Kismet> sobersabre, .so
<ouyes> sobersabre, sed 's/^\([a-zA-Z0-9_]*\) .*/\1/' this is a expression how to change it to Unicode
<wre> karl_, do you have another question or two?
<ouyes> how to make the terminal support Unicode char?
<zamanian> it's all about will
<wre> install Ubuntu in language XX and terminal will support language XX... that's all?
<sobersabre> ouyes: unicode is encoding. you need to initially work with unicode in terminal and the applications to see and compare to unicode 'a', etc.
<Oli``> I store the bulk of my home profile on another drive. I just booted and fsck decided it needed to run on that partition (fair enough) but Ubuntu still booted X and therefore was slightly broken until fsck had finished running. Is there any way I can make Ubuntu wait for the drive to be ready? Is there something I can specify in fstab?
<sobersabre> Kismet: does the server allow sftp ?
<ouyes> some applications in my OS does not support the Unicode
<sobersabre> can you sftp root@ipaddress from terminal ?
<sobersabre> ouyes: what is your locale ?
<sobersabre> in terminal run echo $LANG
<sobersabre> ouyes: I mean you.
<ouyes> i do not know but i think is english
<ouyes> sobersabre, all of my screen is english
<sobersabre> ouyes: there is no such locale.
<sobersabre> I asked you to run echo $LANG in the terminal. can you do this ?
<ouyes> en_US.UTF-8
<sobersabre> ok.
<Simon1245> I got the same :D
<sobersabre> and what is the terminal's locale ?
<Simon1245> ouyes, What're you trying to do?
<sobersabre> Simon1245: he's trying to run sed on utf file...
<sobersabre> I think so...
<ouyes> some applications do not support unicode
<sobersabre> ouyes: which ?
<Simon1245> sobersabre, Oh, I don't even know what that is :P
<sobersabre> sed supports unicode (AFAIK)
<ouyes> something not good  and i can not tell you
<wre> ChanServ, what are these mode changes for?
<sobersabre> ouyes: you showed an example of sed.
<ouyes> yes
<sobersabre> do you have a unicode file, and you're trying to grep/sed it ?
<karl_> wre i have installed but cannot find it on system?
<Simon1245> Chanserv, What are these mode changes for?
<Simon1245> wre, Lol :D No asnwer
<ouyes> it is in the script
<wre> !wine | karl_
<ubottu> karl_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sobersabre> what "it" ?
<plustax_> Hey guys. I just got todays flash-plugin update and now stickam isnt working properly. Anybody knowledge-able about this sort of thing that can help me out?
<wre> kark_, try #winehq
<wre> karl_, try #winehq
<ouyes> the sed
<sobersabre> ouyes: can you echo $LANG inside the script to make sure you use UTF-8 locale ?
<wre> ChanServ!! What are these mode changes for?
<karl_> thank you
<wre> ChanServ!! What are these mode changes for?
<wre> ChanServ!! What are these mode changes for?
<bazhang> wre, chanserv wont answer you stop it
<sobersabre> ouyes: is the file - unicode file ?
<rww> wre: Regarding your query in #ubuntu-irc: the channel was temporary limited to registered users because of abuse from other users. To avoid being caught by this in the future, please register your nick
<mattycoze> hey guys. I need to know what packages i'm missing for this program i'm trying to install (GPU-MEME by nvidia); http://pastebin.com/m21e98b1b
<ouyes> sobersabre, how to echo $LANG inside the script?
<sobersabre> Kismet: whassup ?
<rww> ubottu: register | wre
<ubottu> wre: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<ouyes> sobersabre,  i do not know
<sobersabre> ouyes: just add the line:
<sobersabre> echo $LANG
<sobersabre> and run the script :)
<sobersabre> it will print the locale...
<sobersabre> if it is en_US, you know what's the problem...
<Simon1245> What the hel
<Simon1245> What was that?
<wre> What are these mode changes for?
<rww> ubottu: netsplit | Simon1245
<ubottu> Simon1245: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sobersabre> wre: the channel is probably being under attack or there's a netsplit...
<gynter> hey, which package contains xfce4-menueditor binary?
<Kismet> sobersabre, i think i kind of missed your last message
<Simon1245> rww, Ok, Thanks :)
<gynter> can't find it in packages.ubuntu.com
<mattycoze> hey guys. I need to know what packages i'm missing for this program i'm trying to install (GPU-MEME by nvidia); http://pastebin.com/m21e98b1b :( :( :(
<Kismet> sobersabre, i guesss
<plustax_> Hey guys. I just got todays flash-plugin update and now stickam isnt working properly. Anybody knowledge-able about this sort of thing that can help me out?
<wre> irc://moznet/firefox
<wre> you aren't there
<wre> go there
<plustax_> wre can you give me the server address?
<wre> thanks
<plustax_> im using xchat
<sobersabre> Kismet: can you sftp root@ipaddress from terminal ?
<wre> http://irc.mozilla.org/firefox
<wre> works?
<Myrtti> wre: depending on a client ;-)
<wre> sorry, it is irc://irc.mozilla.org/firefox
<Kismet> sobersabre, no it dosen't work
<plustax_> not just a firefox problem
<wre> sorry, it is irc://irc.mozilla.org/firefox
<plustax_> having the same problem in all browsers, wre
<wre> aa
<plustax_> and it was working fine yesterday. It wasn't until I got yesterdays stupid flash update that I started having problems.
<wre> uninstall flash, then install it again
<mattycoze> Still need help; I need to know what packages i'm missing for this program i'm trying to install (GPU-MEME by nvidia); i've posted the output of the ./config command here http://pastebin.com/m21e98b1b :( :( :(
<Kismet> sobersabre, it works
<plustax_> wre i did that
<plustax_> No dice
<wre> does youtube work now?
<wre> http://www.youtube.com video site
<plustax_> youtube works now and has always worked
<wre> then contact stickam
<plustax_> tinychat.com and stickam.com don't work
<wre> contact them
<plustax_> tinychat gives me the same problem. Im trying to tell you that the new flash update has disabled webcam flash altogether.
<plustax_> You cant use em. Try it.
<plustax_> wre youll find that if you updated the packages like I did, you wont be able to use those sites effectively nor will you be able to display your cam.
<soreau> Does anyone know which file to edit in /etc to make a kernel module load with certain parameters?
<llutz> soreau: /etc/modprobe.d/yourfile
<plustax_> Hey guys. I just got todays flash-plugin update and now stickam isnt working properly. Anybody knowledge-able about this sort of thing that can help me out?
<DjRobbie> Hello! My WIFI connection drops whenever I start downloading files or update UBUNTU. Any fixes for this issue? see that many other have the same problem.....
<soreau> llutz: So yourfile doesn't matter what it's called and it will still respect the contents?
<wre> plustax_, you have to contact Adobe
<llutz> soreau: has to be .conf and should be respected. maybe just check if there's another file already defining options to your module
<Jordan_U> mattycoze, What errors do you get from make?
<soreau> llutz: Good idea, thanks
<Kismet> sobersabre, you got my message ?? sorry to bother you again :(
<plustax_> wre i had this problem once before and someone from here helped me fix it
<wre> how?
<mattycoze> Jordan_U i'll paste them in a sec...
<plustax_> just need to wait for someone who knows what they're doing to see my inquiry.
<wre> how did you fix it before?
<plustax_> I dont know they vnc'd in it while I was at work
<mattycoze> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/mb7a068f that's the error messages i get
<wre> vnc'd? What is it?
<wre> <I dont know they vnc'd in it while I was at work> Please check your spelling... Thanks!
<plustax_> wre used remote desktop to access my machine
<wre> aa
<wre> funny
<wre> did you not ask them what they did?
<wre> maybe they found an older flash version?
<marina> ola
<rob_p_> wre: You don't know VNC?
<maria> qe aces
<maria> ?
<mattycoze> Jordan_U i don't know if that'd give you any clues right?
<marina> pues hablar con tigo
<maria> am
<plustax_> wre yeah im gonna try an older version now
<maria> pues alas 5
<wre> rob_p_>	wre: You don't know VNC? NO
<DjRobbie> Hello! My WIFI connection drops whenever I start downloading files or update UBUNTU. Any fixes for this issue? see that many other have the same problem.....
<marina> vale
<rob_p_> wre: http://www.realvnc.com/vnc/features.html
<wre> thanks
<marina> y tambien a las 6
<maria> pues alas 6
<wre> _I have found a post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8834757#post8834757 Maybe you know where to find an answer?_
<rob_p_> wre: welcome
<maria> valeeeeç
<ghostlines> anyone has a lil experience with bacula?
<Myrtti> !es | maria, marina
<ubottu> maria, marina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<indus> do 64 bit and 32 bit have different kernel versions?
<marina> maria a qw ora te conestas
<e-DIO-t> pardon: is there any "right" way to connect to ubuntu with vino while there's no already active session?
<wre> !es | marina
<ubottu> marina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<e-DIO-t> [glad for any kind FAQ too]
<maria> que bien
<tarzeau> indus: yes
<vane> hola
<tarzeau> indus: well the kernel source version is the same
<tarzeau> indus: but the compiled file is different for each
<plustax_> wre how to install this tar package?
<mattycoze> Jordan_U?
<plustax_> its not a deb or an apt so i dont know how to do it. It's of flash 9 instead of the newest 10
<iflema> plustax_ http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ get .tgz file, remove all other install versions.. if any, make a folder /home/[username]/.mozilla/plugings and extract the the .tgz then (re)start firefox... 64bit version here http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.42.34.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<maria> ola marina
<e-DIO-t> sorry: i fell!
<maria> marina
<wre> I have found a post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8834757#post8834757  Maybe you know where to find an answer?
<kinja-sheep> wre: eBay? :)
<lucia> ola
<maria> marina habla
<wre> it is not my post, it is Bob Greenwill's
<wre> you see he can't buy a laptop before he makes sure fujitsu runs on it
<wre> *ubuntu runa
<wre> *ubuntu runs
<Jordan_U> mattycoze, The error about strcmp makes me think that cpp became more strict in a recent version and they need to explicitly include string.h. But I don't know much C++ so I may be totally wrong.
<maria> çola lucia
<wre> because it'll be impossible to get a refund
<wre> !es | maria
<ubottu> maria: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<maria> ola lucia
<wre> !es | maria
<maria> marina
<kinja-sheep> lucia, maria: Why are you both on same IP?
<wre> !es | marina
<ubottu> marina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kinja-sheep> marina: You too. :(
<marina> hola
<Real_Ubot> I have problem booting Ubuntu Live 9.10 CD. I have checked the md5sum and also tried two different CDs. The boot hangs between the Ubuntu menu (Try Ubuntu) and the start of the GUI. I can see this lines but what do they mean?
<wre> hola
<Real_Ubot> W: Skipping non-existing file /cdrom/dists/karmic/restricted/binary-i386/Packages
<Jordan_U> mattycoze, From http://sites.google.com/site/yongchaosoftware/Home/gpu-meme "If having any qeustions or improvement about this software, please contact Liu Yongchao without hesitation (liuy0039@ntu.edu.sg or nkcslyc@hotmail.com). Thank you!", maybe you should take him up on the offer :)
<Real_Ubot> W: Skipping non-existing file /cdrom/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages
<kinja-sheep> You be quiet but ops can read you (quietly). :)
<Myrtti> kinja-sheep: school
<hyperstream> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<quietone> I use cron to run a script to shutdown every day, it works just fine. But, what's an easy way to prevent the shutdown when I want to continue playing (or working)?
<indus> do 64 bit and 32 bit have different kernel versions?
<indus> do 64 bit and 32 bit have different kernel versions?
<mattycoze> Thanks Jordan_U :) ++
<llutz> quietone: sudo shutdown -c
<Jordan_U> mattycoze, np
<KrisKo> anyone succeeded to connect to facebook chat with centerim?
<nyaa> is there any logging program for a terminal that doesn't show backspaces as screwey figures, but just literally the end product of output (what I would see if I looked at the actual terminal)
<iflema> indus yes and no
<DJones> KrisKo: I've not used centerim, but I've found that pidgin works fine with facebook's xmpp chat
<quietone> llutz: I thought about that, but the man says that will cancel a running shutdown. I presume I would have to enter 'shutdown -c' during the shutdown process, which is more time critical than I'd like.
<llutz> quietone: then add something like a check to your cron-job: if not exist /tmp/i-want-to-play-longer then shutdown
<jackbrown>  anybody there available to help me ? i need to set properly my Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop (82540EM) virtualbox configuration
<e-DIO-t> ehm: what's the matter jackbrown? you mean VBox-OSE ?
<quietone> llutz: thanks for the idea, i'll have a go at that. good night all.
<jackbrown> I installed Windowx XP under my Sun VirtualBOX i choose Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop (82540EM) i downloaded and installed the intel drivers but i'm unable to connect to internet
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Is there a place at ubuntuforums.org or elsewhere, where people announce their new Launchpad-hosted projects?
<jackbrown> do you know what can i do ?
<pest> Hello everyone
<pest> i have monitors problem,anyone wants to help ? :)
<plustax_> Hey guys. I just got todays flash-plugin update and now stickam isnt working properly. Anybody knowledge-able about this sort of thing that can help me out?
<jackbrown> ok
<Kismet> sobersabre, still there
<knxville> How do I mount an iso file?
<jackbrown> anybody there available to help me ? i need to set properly my Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop (82540EM) virtualbox configuration
<bullgard> pest: Your description is not precise enough. Please nopaste the output of xrandr and describe your problem in detail.
<bullgard> knxville: This question is answered by 'man mount'.
<pest> I need help with monitors resolution. .... ... Can anyone give me a hand ? :)
<llutz> jackbrown: if you've set networking-option in vbox right (NAT, bridge, whatever) your Problem is a windows-issue, offtopic here
<jackbrown> ok
<pest> looks like i`ll have to bang my head against the wall (monitors) by myself ")
<iflema> knxville sudo mount -o loop [whatever.so] /mnt/[whatever]
<HoudiniMan> pest, did you try Display settings?
<bullgard> pest: Try System > Preferences > Display
<pest> yes i did,i would`t be asking here otherwise :)
<kubanc> how do i see my host name in termianl. THNX
<llutz> kubanc: hostname
<iflema> pest what exactly is the problem?
<kubanc> llutz, THNX
<pest> I have laptop with broken monitor (15.4`) and external monitor (26`) and when i mirror the monitors the resolution on the external is to small but when they are not mirrored there`s free space from the laptop monitor
<pest> it`s below,above or where ever i put it,i want to remove the laptop monitor somehow so there`s no free space
<ARishi> What do I do to install KDE and remove gnome on ubuntu?
<llutz> !purekde | ARishi
<ubottu> ARishi: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<iflema> pest was it setup for a dual-head before the laptop monitor broke? mirror as in clone?
<Polarina> How do I change the default scheduler in 9.10? The default one is horrid.
<ARishi> ubottu: installing KDE on ubuntu is the same as installing kubuntu right?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kristof78> hi, I'm trying to use rsync to sync my /var/cache/apt/archives/ over ssh to another pc, but the result is a dry run. I think I'm running the wrong command line
<mister_roboto> ARishi: it's supposed to be. i've switched back and forth on one of my machines
<mister_roboto> ARishi: if you have the disk space, you don't even need to uninstall any gnome stuff. you can have both installed and choose which kind of session at login
<pest> iflema: the laptop monitor is working it`s just that the glass is broken,it`s not detached or something...i just can`t see anything on it
<kristof78> sudo rsync -vcn /var/cache/apt/archives user@ip:/var/cache/apt/archives/
<kristof78> help
<ARishi> mister_roboto: thanks. Thats assuring.
<llutz> kristof78: -n = dry-run
<nyaa> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<iflema> pest is the 26" pluged into vga or composie?
<mister_roboto> kristof78: man rsync
<kristof78> llutz ya but shouldn't I get a result of how many files aren't sync
<iflema> pest composite
<ARishi> mister_roboto: How much diskspace does kde-desktop approximately take?
<pest> iflema: composite,as external monitor...btw the 26` is LG TV
<kristof78> I know the meaning of the syntac -n
<llutz> ARishi: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop -s                  will show it
<jotik> how do I install an old version of ghc in lucid?
<mister_roboto> kristof78: then why are you questioning about doing a dry run? that's what you specified to do
<iflema> pest arghhh.... i cant remember how that one works.... its been a while.... ill have a google
<lsdluna> is there anyone here with experience of installing open xchange on ubuntu who is able to help me?
<kristof78> if you do a dry run and you get 0 does it mean that all files are synchronised?
<kristof78> I'm sure they are not
<pest> iflema: i have done this before but on 19` connected the same way but it was long time ago :(
<pest> i guess i`ll have to stick with the small resolution and mirrored screens :(
<mister_roboto> kristof78: a dry run does not actually copy anything at all. so no, they will not be synchronized unless you do it for real
<knxville> i set it to mount at /mnt/cdrom but it says, mount point /mnt/cdrom does not exist?
<llutz> knxville: create it first
<qwertyjustin> hey guys, how could i apt-get update rhythmbox
<qwertyjustin> sudo apt-get update rhythmbox doesnt work
<llutz> qwertyjustin: apt-get install
<SeaOrifice> hi guyz
<qwertyjustin> yep
<qwertyjustin> tried that but then i got
<qwertyjustin> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<qwertyjustin>   libgda3-common python-gnome2-extras python-lxml libgda3-bin libgda3-3
<qwertyjustin>   libgdl-1-0 libgdl-1-common
<qwertyjustin> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<qwertyjustin> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<FloodBot2> qwertyjustin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> qwertyjustin: sudo apt-get install rythmbox
<SeaOrifice> rhythmbox ?
<SeaOrifice> isnt it ?
<hateball> it is
<llutz> might be, he should know how it is spelled
<qwertyjustin> yep tried both spellings
<qwertyjustin> its spelt rhythmbox though
<qwertyjustin> and that wont work
<ool> anyone good wirh sound cards
<indus> !sound | ool
<ubottu> ool: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<llutz> qwertyjustin: apt-cache policy rhythmbox
<maryan> salut cine e roman pe aici :D ?
<qwertyjustin> i have version .12
<maryan> salut
<qwertyjustin> but i see .12.6 is available for my ipod
<misslissa> I have a quick question
<zvacet> maryan:  this is English speaking chanell
<qwertyjustin> i just cant find a way to update rhythmbox still
<misslissa> I have the new karmic koala ubuntu 9.10 and I tried to run one of my games trough Wine Program Emulator and my screen went blank
<llutz> qwertyjustin: apt-cache policy rhythmbox        shows 12.6 as available?
<pawleeq> hello, I am testing KDE 4.4 on 9.10 and Device notifier does not see a removable drive (which can be seen via lslusb), any clue pls?
<Pete43> hi, need some help on bootup of ubuntu.  i found, it can login to the gui bootup screen.  great.  but, it cannot take the mouse or keyboard input to login.  so, i when to the gdm logs, poking around for anything helpful in solving this problem..i found part of an error message that says something like this:  ...unable to parse session ... .. session-x11-display-device  ...  sometimes saying added event or removed event
<koltroll> I just installed ubuntu. I got two screens. They worked fine on the live cd, but after install X doesn't start for me.
<misslissa> It said frequency out of range how do i solve this problem without doing a hard shut down
<koltroll> The screens just flickers and then I'm thrown to terminal login
<SliderMan> hello, i have recently installed on a fresh ubuntu setup my gt220 graphics drivers from nvidia (the newest) and when using 2d/3d applications i see artifacts. could someone help me fix it?>
<qwertyjustin> it does not, no
<misslissa> hello
<llutz> qwertyjustin: so there is no update available in repos and that is why install fails
<misslissa> how do i fix "frequency out of range" problem with out doing a hard shutdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????????????????????????????????
<llutz> "Multiple exclamation (/question) marks are a sure sign of a diseased mind." [Terry Pratchett]
<koltroll> wow that's alot of questions marks
<koltroll> running startx tells me "No screens found"
<misslissa> you want to comment about my !!!! and ?????? but dont want to answer my question :(
<qwertyjustin> ahh my bud
<jackbrown> hey guys Anybody could help me to set MY MIC ? IT won't works anymore !!
<koltroll> Really bothers me since it worked fine during the live-cd test.
<qwertyjustin> how might i add to the repos?
<haffe> Hi. I have a really frustrating problem. I'm running ubuntu, and I want to update the bios on a really old machine. The bios update is distributed as a selfcontained windows binary that want's to write to a diskette.
<misslissa> #ubuntu-irc-helpers
<antonio_> ciao
<Pete43> can anyone help me
<llutz> haffe: tried using wine?
<haffe> llutz: But would I want to do there?
<haffe> I have no diskette drive.
<koltroll> oh :p
<llutz> haffe: write to an image
<jackbrown> ?????????????''
<haffe> llutz: Ok.
<haffe> You can do that?
<llutz> haffe: then mount that image to extract the firmware-file
<Polarina> How do I change the default scheduler in 9.10? Playing music and running 'make -j5' together isn't working as intended regarding performance.
<llutz> haffe: however you want to perform your update then, without floppy
<jackbrown> HELLO IS ANYBODY AVAILABLE TO SOLVE MY PROBLEM? MY MIC WON'T WORKS BUT YESTERDAY NIGHT IT WORKED!!!
<jussi01> !caps | jackbrown
<ubottu> jackbrown: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<llutz> !caps
<haffe> llutz: Ok.
<jackbrown> sorry
<obscurant1st> how to have the radeon kernel module load with modeset=1?
<obscurant1st> somebody hv a clue
<obscurant1st> this is a fresh install of 9.10
<jackbrown> help me please
<obscurant1st> so i think the grub is not using menu.lst
<bazhang> obscurant1st, its using grub2
<Pete43> can anyone help me
<obscurant1st> so hw can i add this parameter?
<jackbrown> hey anybody can help kme?
<obscurant1st> jackbrown, wts ur qn?
<jackbrown> obscurant1st my audio isn't working anymore
<DJones> jackbrown: It might be that there's nobody who knows the answer to your question at the minute, its normally worth waiting 30 minutes and then asking your question again so that the users in the channel have time to change
<koltroll> oh wait I think I found something. It says "Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exists)"
<zamanian> I haven't used apt-get in aeons. Does apt-get now also remove dependencies to packages when removing packages, like aptitude, or does it leave them be?
<koltroll> Is that perhaps because when at the live-cd, before installing, I pressed "activate other module" and it downloaded something.
<alex1> I just created a diagram of the Invest-Applet in gnome-applets
<koltroll> and then it told me to reboot, which I of course didn't.
<alex1> http://agentninja.com/diagrams/invest-applet_Diagram.dia
<koltroll> But perhaps it saved some settings still?
<alex1> http://agentninja.com/diagrams/invest-applet_Diagram.png
<koltroll> So I need to know the name of the orinal module!
<alex1> enjoy, im off
<volkansah> s.a. kolay gelsin tr bilen varmı?
<archboxman> how to setup fluxbox???
<wre> *somebody here had a flash update problem. Is he here? *
<wre> >	*somebody here had a flash update problem. Is he here? *
<Pete43> hi, need some help on bootup of ubuntu.  i found, it can login to the gui bootup screen.  great.  but, it cannot take the mouse or keyboard input to login.  so, i when to the gdm logs, poking around for anything helpful in solving this problem..i found part of an error message that says something like this:  ...unable to parse session ... .. session-x11-display-device  ...  sometimes saying added event or removed event
<gharz> guys, i have an iso file and i want to add more files into it... i run mount -o loop foo.iso /mnt/iso ... but i can't add files in it... is there a way?
<littlegreen> hey guys! Can anyone tell me how can I mount a NTFS partition (/dev/sda3) in the /media dir using CLI?
<iflema> wre plustax_
<Gateway`> hello everybody, I would like to get back my grub but it tells me that the file /boot/grub/stage1 doesn't exist :s
<wre> plustax_ I can help you . Are you here?
<wre> plustax_, I can *try* to help you.
<iflema> gharz checkout mkiso
<wre> please try uninstall flash through the command
<wre> #sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin
<wre> and then try to install it again:
<wre> #sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<FloodBot2> wre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wre> plustax_,
<wre> >	please try uninstall flash through the command
<wre> 	#sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin
<redf> New hack tools on www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<gharz> iflema: mounting it won't be possible? how about adding a write access upon mounting? is this possible?
<arand> littlegreen: first create a directory in /media say "sudo mkdir /media/tmp" then use "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/tmp"
<iflema> gharz sorry... checkout mkisofs
<jrib> redf: do not advertise here
<gharz> iflema: thanks!
<mona_laprincipes> has anyone here worked with mpi?
<redf> New hack tools on www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<littlegreen> arand I want to mount it with read AND write access - should I use any prefix or suffix?
<SliderMan> i have recently installed on a fresh ubuntu setup my gt220 graphics drivers from nvidia (the newest) and when using 2d/3d applications i see artifacts. could someone help me fix it?
<jrib> mona_laprincipes, you're probably better off going to a programming channel, but: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Gateway`> guys, what should I do... when I try to get back grub it tells me that /boot/grub/stage1 doesn't exist
<obscurant1st> how to boot with the kernel parameter radeon.modeset=1 permanantly??
<indus> Gateway`, you are using karmic?
<indus> obscurant1st, need to edit grub files
<bharatbobba> where can i get the Qt 4.6 sdk for ubuntu?
<mR0> Geteway : Edit your grub
<obscurant1st> but which file, i am using grub2 n its not using the menu.lst
<obscurant1st> :(
<Vejeta> Is the burning in sata CD/DVD drives utterly broken?
<Gateway`> I'm using 9.04
<indus> Gateway`, aer you on live cd now?
<Gateway`> indus: yes I am
<knxville> When I'm trying to run Fallout 3 under wine, it says that no sound device is detected, what to do?
<indus> Gateway`, inside a terminal?
<IP-v6> obscurant1st, afaik new configuration file is grub.conf
<indus> Gateway`, inside grub?
<Gateway`> indus: yes
<kinja-sheep> knxville: You're better off using dual-boot IMO.
<knxville> kinja-sheep, i know, but its too late now.. :(
<indus> Gateway`, so tell me,how did you partition or install 9.04
<indus> manual or auto
<wre> kinja-sheep: "IMO" please check your spelling ... thanks!
<knxville> kinja-sheep, i have only one partition, and thats ubuntu
<Troggie> ikonia, u there??
<wre> "u"  please check your spelling ... thanks!
<ucenik29> drkas li ga be
<obscurant1st> IP-v6, u mean make a new one?
<ucenik29> aaaaaaaaa
<wre> "u"  please check your spelling ... thanks!
<ucenik29> ???
<ucenik29> fack you
<Gateway`> indus: 3 partitions, 1 for the root another one for /home and the last one for swap
<wre> "fack you" please check your behavior... thanks!
<indus> Gateway`, ok so type again find /boot/grub/stage1
<kinja-sheep> wre: Please check your grammar and punctuations. Thanks!
<wre> I am.
<Gateway`> indus: it gives me this message: " Error 15: File not found "
<IP-v6> i dont have much knowledge about grub
<rww> wre: "imo" is an acronym meaning "in my opinion"
<wre> "i dont" Please check your spelling ... Thanks!
<wre> I don't
<indus> whats going on here
<rww> wre: Stop that, please.
<IP-v6> there is grub.conf instead menu.lst, i just want to say this
<indus> !GRUB2 | IP-v6
<ubottu> IP-v6: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<obscurant1st> IP-v6, k
<wre> Please check your spelling ... Thanks! Please don't think I'
<obscurant1st> lol indus
<obscurant1st> wts this wre, nvr seen b4
<indus> obscurant1st, lol why?
<wre> am trying to do any offense, I am just trying to save the English language from destruction
<ucenik29> seks
<ucenik29> sakas
<ucenik29> da
<ucenik29> ti dam
<ikonia> Troggie: well done and thank you for the pm
<FloodBot2> ucenik29: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik29> a
<ucenik29> a
<rww> wre: Please feel free to do that somewhere else.
<indus> !ops > ucenik29 spam
<ubottu> ucenik29, please see my private message
<knxville> How do I make a program (Fallout 3) run multiplex, or alsa oss?
<indus> oh damn it
<obscurant1st> i think IP-v6, said that in the sense he dont know much about the configuration,
<rww> indus: that's... counterproductive ;)
<indus> !ops ucenik29  spamming
<wre> I am just trying to save the English language from destruction, because the destructions /sometimes/ happens here too.
<obscurant1st> n u gv him a basic explanation
<indus> rww, sigh :)
<rww> !ot | wre
<wre> !ot
<wre> ubottu ot
<JediMaster> anyone know why MaraDNS is refusing to give out MX records for one particular domain (dig domain.tld mx @nameserver), complaining about not allowing recursion but an identical (apart from domain) zone works?
<indus> please stop this random chatter
<zamanian> What on earth is going on in here...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> Gateway`, hold on, IP-v6 hold on
<ubottu> wre: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<p3rror> hello i need to connect my usb modem 3g
<p3rror> i use wvdial
<knxville> How do I switch from pulseaudio to alsa?
<p3rror> but no /ttyACM0 found
<obscurant1st> bot Vs bot ??
<p3rror> nor /dev/ttyUSB0
<indus> Gateway`, can u type df /boot
<indus> Gateway`, in another terminal
<knxville> Guys, how do I make a program run in alsa oss instead of pulseaudio?
<indus> knxville, check if the program can be run from terminal with oss
<Guest66200> On Windows, limited user can't change time setting (zone) of the system. Can a limited user do that on Ubuntu 9.10?
<JediMaster> knxville, I gave up and removed pulseaudio
<indus> knxville, or ermove pulseaudio maybe
<knxville> JediMaster, how do I remove pulseaudio? and if I do, does the sound work properly then? right now im having problem, like its a oneway highway or demultiplex.
<zamanian> Guest66200: I don't think so
<Gateway`> wre, english is not my native language and I can't speak correctly all the time and I can't understand all what you ( native speakers ) say all the time :)
<Guest66200> Why?
<Guest66200> Why can't a limited user change timezone on the computer?
<Gateway`> so help me to understand what you say :p
<Guest66200> me?
<iceroot> Guest66200: its a global system-change
<indus> Gateway`, listen , close the grub prompt and type this grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sda
<Gateway`> indus: sorry I wasn't here
<zamanian> Guest66200: If it's a system-wide setting, there should be limited access to it.
<Guest66200> should be?
<rww> Guest66200: Setting the system time in Ubuntu requires administrative privileges. This includes timezone changes.
<indus> Gateway`, or just grub-install /dev/sda assuming that s the first hard disk
<zamanian> Guest66200: Yeah
<indus> Gateway`, then type sudo update-grub
<Guest66200> "If it's a system-wide setting, " true "there should be limited access to it." should be
<zamanian> Guest66200: True.
<zamanian> Guest66200: Is that unclear? :)
<nibbler> Guest66200: there should be, and so there is ;-)
<Guest66200> no
<Guest66200> aa
<Guest66200> yes
<indus> Gateway`, tried?
<Gateway`> indus: Could not find device for /boot/boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Gateway`> it gives me this message
<indus> Gateway`, ok type ls /boot/grub
<indus> any output
<Gateway`> indus: there is just on file named device.map
<indus> Gateway`, strange
<indus> Gateway`, ok wait i have seen this error
<Gateway`> indus: take your time :)
<indus> Gateway`, do you have a separate /boot?
<indus> Gateway`, how about find /grub/stage1 from a grub prompt
<Gateway`> indus: I try :)
<mona_laprincipes> zamanian are you iranian?
<spellingbot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pierreb> anyone know how to make a installation image of my machine?
<amigojapan> I think I accidentally eraced my volume control icon on the menu, any idea how I can get it back? or run it manually?
<Gateway`> indus: same thing... file not found
<indus> Gateway`, good
<cmp> hello, iam having problem with installing new themes - always i receive the Msg which is saying ( this doesnt appear to be valid theme ) and it happening with all the themes i get - what could be the problem . any help ?
<Pierreb> so its basicly just to insert it and install and done?
<ikonia> Pierreb: dd will take a block by block copy that can be re-dd'd as an image
<indus> Gateway`, ok type in terminal ls /boot
<Pierreb> ok
<obscurant1st> how to boot with the kernel parameter radeon.modeset=1 permenantly??
<spellingbot> Wrong spelling! Please check it. Thanks for attention.
<ikonia> obscurant1st: add it to the boot line of your grub parameters
<Gateway`> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> spellingbot: ?
<rww> spellingbot: 1) Chatzilla doesn't do bots. 2) Bots aren't allowed in this channel anyway.
<zvacet> Gateway`:  here is explanation of error 15 http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p15.html#15
<spellingbot> rww, my home page is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_spelling
<obscurant1st> ikonia, its grub2, so which is the file?
<rww> ikonia: It's wre from earlier.
<ikonia> obscurant1st: look in /etc/grub
<spellingbot> ikonia, my home page is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_spelling
<obscurant1st> ikonia, 00_header        10_linux         30_os-prober     README
<obscurant1st> 05_debian_theme  20_memtest86+    40_custom
<obscurant1st> these are the files
<SpaceGhostC2C> spellingbot, do you actually need any help?
<rww> ta
<cmp> hello, iam having problem with installing new themes - always i receive the Msg which is saying ( this doesnt appear to be valid theme ) and it happening with all the themes i get - what could be the problem . any help ?
<Gateway`> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/378302/
<obscurant1st> cmp, i think you are installing control themes instead of themes
<ikonia> cmp: what theme (can you link us to where you got it)
<Gateway`> zvacet: thanks for the url :)
<iflema> !clone | Pierreb
<ubottu> Pierreb: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<indus> Gateway`, paste sudo fdisk -l
<cmp> oh ikonia, come on will you help without telling me to go to read some thing ??
<zvacet> Gateway`:  you should edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to make changes
<ikonia> cmp: if you post the link to where you go it so we can get the details
<Gateway`> zvacet: what should I do in that file ?
<IP-v6> can
<nickkontos> hello, I have a new nvidia card (gf gts250) cpu 3.3 celeron D, but .mkv videos lag soooo much... is there anything I can do? every forum I found was outdated...
<IP-v6> can i use same swap with different distro ?
<bejiitas_wrath> grub2 uses /etc/default/grub to set parameters
<indus> Gateway`, first hear me then hear him :) or confusion
<cmp> ikonia, ok - this one for Example       http://gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=120294&id=1&tan=40534469
<bejiitas_wrath> that is with Ubuntu Karmic
<Gateway`> zvacet: the problem is that file is no longer available
<zvacet> Gateway`:  see if your error is same as described on link I posted and if it is make changes
<Gateway`> :s
<Gateway`> indus: sorry :s
<ikonia> cmp: did you follow the instructions on the page ?
<zvacet> Gateway`:  reinstall grub you have live CD do you
<perpetualrabbit> Does anyone know how to set the client hostname from dhcp? Since karmic the system somehow refuses to accept the hostname offered by the dhcp server
<bejiitas_wrath> different linuxes can share the same swap partition.
<koltroll> hm. so I changed the driver to vesa, did a reboot and.. well that sure as **** didn't go as I had planned
<ikonia> cmp: it doesn't appear to be in a theme format, so you have to unpack it as the instructions on the page say
<shannon> hi all
<mona_laprincipes> cmp === chip multi processor
<ikonia> koltroll: please don't swear if you can't say a word without starring it out, don't say it
<shannon> can anyone help me install tiled on my ubuntu to where i can use it and not just look at the files
<goog1e> hellooo
<Gateway`> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/378303/
<indus> Gateway`, we need to mount your root partition
<mona_laprincipes> does cmp mean chip multiprocessor?
<indus> Gateway`, which one is /? sda2?
<xover> why is cups such a ballache
<ikonia> mona_laprincipes: that's offtopic for here, it's just someone's username
<cmp> ikonia i gave you this as example .. but ok wait i will give another one which normally should be installed by appearance preferences
<cmp> mona_laprincipes, what you mean ?
<indus> Gateway`, sudo mount /dev/sda2  /mnt
<marienz> SpaceGhostC2C: was that report in #freenode about spellingbot?
<mona_laprincipes> cmp is a great field of research in computer architecture ... on chip multiprocessor design
<kubanc> can i see from terminal which is my motherboard version?
<indus> Gateway`, hello?
<leofu1> help
<rek> hello,i don't hear any audio in my video games why
<zvacet> !ask | leofu1
<ubottu> leofu1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gateway`> indus: sorry but can you explain to me why did you choose that partition ?
<xover> too many failed attempts, ffs
<indus> Gateway`, iam assuming thtas your /
<indus> Gateway`, in anycase we shall see what it is later
<indus> Gateway`, jut use the command sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<indus> Gateway`, then do a sudo ls /mnt/boot
<shannon> can anyone help me install tiled on my ubuntu to where i can use it and not just look at the files
<iflema> kubanc sudo lshw | more
<ikonia> shannon: tiled ? what is tiled ?
<Gateway`> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/378308/
<shannon> i give u link i will tell u better then i can
<kubanc> iflema, THNX
<ikonia> shannon: ok, show us the link
<indus> Gateway`, excellent now do sudo ls /mnt/boot/grub
<shannon> ok by the ways tiled is a map editor for 2d games
<rek> hello,i don't hear any audio in my video games why
<shannon> http://mapeditor.org/
<indus> rek, maybe because they are video ,not audio games
<Gateway`> indus: there are all the files that we need
<indus> :)
<Gateway`> :)
<ikonia> shannon: ok, this is a sourcecode product, meaning it has to be compiled and installed onto your system manually
<indus> Gateway`, there are , yes i know :0
<indus> Gateway`, i mean :)
<indus> Gateway`, now hmm type sudo grub
<ikonia> shannon: there is s tiled freenode channel, #tiled who may be able to help you with the specifics
<shannon> ikonia idk how to do that
<Gateway`> indus: then ?
<shannon> ok thx alot
<Gateway`> find /boot/grub/stage1
<indus> Gateway`, hmm try it but wont work since its under /mnt now ,a little diff steps
<indus> Gateway`, but anywyas, try
<Gateway`> indus: yes it doesn't work
<Gateway`> :s
<indus> Gateway`, and later try find /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<rek> hei
<koltroll> wh
<koltroll> at
<koltroll> w
<cmp> ikonia, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Turquoise?content=119186
<koltroll> h
<koltroll> a
<FloodBot2> koltroll: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silv3r_m00n> I want to control the desktop of other pcs , some of which are ubuntu and some windows , and I am on ubuntu , so what's the best tool to do that ?
<Gateway`> file not found
<ikonia> koltroll: please don't do that
<koltroll> dude
<koltroll> I didn't mean to
<Gateway`> indus: file not found
<indus> Gateway`, ok paste the contents of sudo ls /mnt/boot/grub
<ikonia> koltroll: accidents happen,don't worry
<autoclesis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<zedd_> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<koltroll> I'm not the one who's worrying.. nor the one who's whining.
<bazhang> koltroll, please take the chat elsewhere
<perpetualrabbit> Nevermind. The ubuntu developers in their infinite wisdom have decided to replace dhcpcd with dhcp3-client, sometime ago. Dhcp3-client does not have the option to let the dhcp server set all the hostnames for a large number of clients in a network. Ubuntu is clearly not made for networks of workstations. I lost count of all the adaptations I have to make to get Ubuntu in a usable state in a network.
<Gateway`> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/378310/
<Gateway`> indus: but I'm really sorry I have to go :s thank you very much
<perpetualrabbit> Are you listening, devs?
<indus> Gateway`, wait its almost done
<Gateway`> indus: ok
<indus> Gateway`, ok i give you link
<Hcomp> Is there any iranian here?
<ikonia> cmp: that theme is just a jpeg not a theme
<bazhang> Hcomp, in #ubuntu-ir
<Gateway`> indus: ok thank you that will be better
<indus> Gateway`, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922678
<sipior> perpetualrabbit: they probably don't hang out much in a support channel. try filing a bug report.
<Gateway`> indus: thank you very much
<indus> just follow it and you will be fine, remember you will need to do the chroot steps
<rob_p_> silv3r_m00n: Probably VNC since it supports all the OSes in question.
<Hcomp> bazhang are you iranian?
<ikonia> cmp: next to the download button it says (screenshot)
<bazhang> Hcomp, no, /join #ubuntu-ir
<cmp> ikonia, what is themes there ... this is not the first time for me to get this error while iam downloading any themes through this site .
<indus> Gateway`, follow post 8 9 and 10
<zedd_> bazhang you are chinese?
<Hcomp>  /join #ubuntu-ir
<koltroll> Does anyone know what the "default" driver ubuntu uses for X is, when using the live-cd for instance?
<cmp> ikonia, if you click on the picture 0- you will see that its theme
<ikonia> cmp: the two examples you've shown me are not theme files, which is why they don't work
<indus> Hcomp, without space , type /join #ubuntu-ir
<ikonia> koltroll: it detects the video card you use and selects the best it can
<indus> Gateway`, but if you wait 5 min we can solve it
<ikonia> koltroll: if it can't work it out, it drops back to vesa
<cmp> ikonia , please go and click on the picture over there , you will see that its theme
<ikonia> cmp: I can see the picture, that's the problem, it's just a picture file, not a theme
<indus> Gateway`, btw, find /mnt/boot/grub/stage1 should have worked
<ikonia> you need to download the theme, not the picture
<zslashz> hello..
<zslashz> have a slight problem with a registery file im installing under crossover
<zslashz> anyhelp plz?
<silv3r_m00n> what's a good vnc software for ubuntu which works on windows too
<koltroll> ikonia, hm alright. cheers
<ikonia> zslashz: good question, I don't know how the registry works in wine/cross-over
<zslashz> cuz i have installed the program and the only error is...'error regestering server'
<cmp> ok ikonia, can you show me where is the themes there ?
<zslashz> so how do we regester registry files under wine/crossover???
<ikonia> cmp: I don't see the theme on that page, it may have been taken down, there are other themes that are valid on that site
<radar> #join skopje
<cmp> ok ikonia, how can i be on the right place for themes there ?... or you know what
<cmp> i will download from another place and i will come back for you ikonia.
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> cmp: there are tons of themes on that site though
<tennessean> hello ubuntu, i have a problem. i am using 9.04 Karmic on a g5 ppc, i have 'learned' to bypass the issue of flash not working, however, i am looking for a program to author DVD's (other than mandvd and devede, because neither work on my system), any suggestions for a cli dvd iso authoring program?
<SliderMan> how do i enabled cube?
<SpaceGhostC2C> marienz, yup.
<bazhang> SliderMan, with ccsm
<bazhang> !ccsm > SliderMan
<ubottu> SliderMan, please see my private message
<cmp> how about this one ikonia, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Darker+Ice+Murrina?content=72357
<SliderMan> i did try to play around with it, i checked all cube affect but still dont work?
<indus> Gateway`, hold on , i found your problem, use sudo grub and enter the grub prompt
<indus> Gateway`, you there?
<ikonia> cmp: if you read the notes you'll see it's a murrine theme - it's not a gtk theme, that's why theme manager doesn't work with it
<xover> why is cups so shite?
<ikonia> cmp: all 3 of the links you've given me are not theme files
<ikonia> xover: control your language
<xover> I have looked in the man page, but there isnt an explanation
<cmp> fine ikonia. i will give your more
<ikonia> xover: you've complained about it 2 times now, both times being rude, enough
<xover> alias cups=/sbin/face_removal
<autoclesis> !BIOS
<xover> I know its funny
<guntbert> SliderMan: how many desktops did you enable? I believe you need at least 4 for the cube
<ikonia> xover: it's not funny
<ikonia> cmp: I don't need more, just read the notes on the themes you're checking, on all 3 examples it does say that they are not themes
<SliderMan> how do i enable more then 2 desktops?
<xover> no your right, cups isnt funny, its irritating
<cmp> well, look ikonia, i know you are trying to help me now - but i think you dont see what i see
<xover> SliderMan: compiz-config-manager
<SliderMan> which configuration tho?
<Negro> hola
<guntbert> SliderMan: right click on the desktop switcher, select preferences
<cmp> now IAM telling you ikonia.. read what is written right beside the theme name on the site . and it will tell you that its themestyle
<guntbert> cmp: cool down please
<SliderMan> ok i made it 4*4
<SliderMan> whats now?
<cmp> guntbert, iam really cool
<xover> why should i have to create a new printer everytime i need to print?
<zamanian> There's so much tension in here today... :D Everybody, quick! Big smile!
<sipior> xover: you shouldn't. maybe you're doing it wrong?
<SliderMan> <guntbert> it worked now, but only shows 3 desktops on a row, and when i stop pressing the hot key i see something like a cube for like 1 sec and i get to my desktop again
<Gadget3000> :D
<root_grapefruit> :D
<xover> sipior:how is that
<zamanian> yay!
<xover> i have hard coded in the password, its the only way to stop it complaining, even that has stopped working now.
<ikonia> cmp: I'll paste you the text from the site "No, it is very much a murrine theme."
<ikonia> cmp: that's in the text on the theme
<ikonia> cmp: the other file, when you click download downloads a screenshot - not a theme, the download even says "a screenshot" - which is why it doens't work
<mementomori> hi all
<geek1d> hello
<mementomori> any easy (and painless) svn integration for nautilus?
<ikonia> cmp: do you see why they are not working as they are not actually gnome themes
<xover> sipior: so whats the right way?
<sipior> xover: to do what, add a printer?
<xover> get it to work consistently
<xover> i have seen bug reports about this, so i know its not me
<mementomori> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sipior> xover: given that i don't know what you did exactly, your question is difficult to answer.
<mementomori> !chan
<ikonia> mementomori: what do you need ?
<mementomori> any easy (and painless) svn integration for nautilus?
<ikonia> mementomori: just stand alone apps
<ikonia> mementomori: some good gui ones though
<xover> I added a printer, it worked for months, no its says "too many authentication tries"
<mementomori> uhm... which is the best one I should try out?
<sipior> xover: what did you do right before it stopped working?
<mementomori> rapidsvn?
<xover> now it says 'cant prompt for authorization"
<xover> nothinh.
<xover> the IP is the same, the username and password I have just checked.
<xover> I can ping the box
<sipior> xover: computers are deterministic systems, barring hits from the odd cosmic ray. something changed, obviously.
<ltcosta> oi
<xover> sipior: I have just checked the CIFS share and it works
<SliderMan> <guntbert> it worked now, but only shows 3 desktops on a row, and when i stop pressing the hot key i see something like a cube for like 1 sec and i get to my desktop again
<xover> sipior: "E [17/Feb/2010:12:58:27 +0000] Print-Job: Unauthorized
<xover> "
<IP-v6> mementomori, there is a package named "nautilus-script-collection-svn" on synaptic. take a look it
<xover> sipior: do you actually know about cups?
<ikonia> xover: can you get to the administration port of cups ?
<sipior> xover: i do. busy at the moment.
<mementomori> IP-v6, good. thanks
<xover> ikonia: yes
<xover> I know the config files too
<SirNothus> Is it ok to talk about 10.4 alphas in here?
<Pici> SirNothus: No. Please use #ubuntu+1
<SirNothus> No probs
<Pici> :)
<IP-v6> mementomori, you are welcom
<ikonia> xover: what does the printer status show in that ?
<Explore1> How can i check the details of output of my camera?
<xover> ready
<ltcosta> yes
<ltcosta> you can do it
<zslashz> guys, how to register a server under wine/crossover?
<mistrynitesh> how do I make mutt write the changes to the spoolfile without exit it?
<xover> ikonia: Printer State: idle, accepting jobs, published.
<ikonia> xover: ok, so what is the authentication model for the printer, localfiles, AD/Ldap etc
<ltcosta> to see matadata from your camera
<Explore1> How can i check the details of output of my camera?
<Explore1> anyone reply please?
<ikonia> Explore1: if someone knows they will respond, not sure what you mean by output of camera
<xover> ikonia: i just keep getting too many failed attemps
<ikonia> xover: that's not what I asked. What is the authentication system for the printer, local file, Ldap/AD
<Explore1> v4lsrc's output
<indus> Explore1, hi
<indus> Explore1, what output do you mean
<Explore1> v4lsrc's output
<xover> ikonia: samba
<ikonia> xover: what is samba authing against ?
<xover> windows local, which is kerboros?
<ikonia> ok, so check the user/group permissions on your windows host for access to the printer
<xover> it hasnt changed
<ikonia> xover: that could be my first port of call
<xover> i have access that share just now
<ikonia> xover: a share is not a printer
<ikonia> xover: or even better, check the samba/kerberos bindings are still in place
<xover> it hasnt been changed, i checked it
<xover> how?
<ikonia> xover: if it can't auth you'll get that error
<Lantizia> Can I lock GNOME down - so for example the browse dialog box behaives differently!?
<ikonia> depends how you bound it ?
<nmvictor> anyone here knows hows to set CLASSPATH for the mysql-connector-java-5.1.10-bin.jar in ubuntu?
<ikonia> nmvictor: it's just an envioronment variable, set it CLASSPATH=where/you/want
<basty> Hi
<SpaceGhostC2C> koltroll, we weren't trying to be mean. Not all spam is intentional, but when it isn't, it's more of a "pay more attention" than a slap on the wrist.
<xover> how do i fix it?
<SpaceGhostC2C> koltroll, no one has been whining. Glad you're not worried.
<SpaceGhostC2C> koltroll, what was your question?
<Explore1> indus: v4lsrc's output..is there any confusion in it?
<SpaceGhostC2C> perpetualrabbit, do you have a question? Or just wanted to rage a bit?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot | zedd_
<FloodBot2> SpaceGhostC2C: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> zedd_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<RudyValencia> Hm, when I try to SSH to my server I get "Permission denied (publickey)." I have a private key in PuTTY .ppk format, how do I use it with ssh on this side?
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: can you please respond in #ubuntu-ops
<basty> we just installed an Ubuntu 9.10 Server on a Dell PowerEdge R410 64Bit machine. Everything worked well - but of some unknown reasons, the machine seems to be "slow". For example, I run an apache on it - if i try to access a page like phpldapadmin it takes some time untill the page is loaded. Anyone knows of that problem?
<Xintruder> what do women like to drink (alchoholic)???
<indus> Explore1, not sure how to check that
<Xintruder> ops, sorry wrong room
<indus> Explore1, what are you trying to do actually
<rek> hello,i don't hear any audio in my video games why
<RudyValencia> Oops, hit the close button.
<deaid> здорова всем, кто может помочь с веб-камерой?
<Pici> !ru | deaid
<ubottu> deaid: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nmvictor> ikonia: i placed this line "CLASSPATH=.:/usr/share/java/mysql-connector-java-5.1.10-bin.jar" in /etc/environment, /etc/bash.bashrc and ~/.bashrc but its still mot working
<perpetualrabbit> SpaceGhostC2C, well, how can I configure dhcp3-client so that it accepts the dhcp server provided hostname, like it _used to work in hardy_.
<ikonia> nmvictor: tha'ts a har file, not a classpath
<geek1d> clear
<geek1d> hello
<ikonia> nmvictor: do "env" and see what CLASSPATH is set to
<koltroll> SpaceGhostC2C, wow you sure had to scroll alot to find that didn't you? :) I've had a chat with ikonia and he also answered the question I had, thank you.
<Explore1> indus: i have to check whether my camera's output is only rgb or it wil support yuv also
<RudyValencia> I'm trying to SSH to my server, but I get "Permission denied (publickey)." I have the private key to my server but it's in PuTTY .ppk format. How can I convert/otherwise use it?
<indus> Explore1, webcam or camera digi?
<Explore1> digi
<indus> Explore1, doesnt f spot report output of camera?
<nmvictor> ikonia: i got its, so just CLASSPATH=/usr/share/java/mysql-connector-java-5.1.10-bin.jar would be enough,ha?
<Explore1> i dont f spot..what is that?
<indus> Explore1, dmesg is a good option otherwise for that
<perpetualrabbit> SpaceGhostC2C, as a corollary, why do the devs change these things and make it difficult for sysadmins like me. Another example involves the hardships of having to remove UUID from /etc/fstab, /etc/grub.d/*, /boot/grub/grub.cfg/  and the initrd file. As a sysadmin I want to be able to install a singe image to many clients and the UUID will be wrong.
<ikonia> nmvictor: depends where you need it to be set to, normally it's not set to a jar file
<indus> Explore1, plug camera in and dmesg | tail , not sure if it gives rgb info , try
<indus> Explore1, f-spot is photo management software in ubuntu, should list device capabilities
<zamanian> Explore1: f spot is the next best thing to the g spot.
<geek1d> hmmmm
<nmvictor> ikonia: i dont get it, what are my options?
<MK_Gast22> hello
<MK_Gast22> hello
<MK_Gast22> hi
<palomer> what's the classpath variable in ubuntu?
<ikonia> nmvictor: set it to where the file is, rather than the actual file
<ikonia> palomer: environment variable java uses for where it's class files are
<MK_Gast22> anyone could help me?
<indus> MK_Gast22, SURE
<MK_Gast22> I am new here
<palomer> ikonia, I mean, how do I view the contents of the claspath
<nmvictor> ikonia: you mean ' /usr/share/java/"?
<palomer> echo $CLASSPATH doesn't work
 * IP-v6_away deneme
<IP-v6_away> deneme
<MK_Gast22> I am looking for info about this mikrokopter
<indus> !hi | MK_Gast22
<ubottu> MK_Gast22: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<indus> MK_Gast22, Whats mikrokopter
<perpetualrabbit> SpaceGhostC2C, as a sysadmin, I want to just use the old and trusted device file names. So I have the strong feeling that Ubuntu is not made for workstation, just for laptops, homecomputers and servers.
<MK_Gast22> is this a genral chat website?or it is any specifical chat site
<cmp> ikonia, here is another them . telling that its theme style and has no comment .....http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Basestar?content=119247         i would like to see what you would say about this one - which in the same place that you said it has TONES of themes
<indus> MK_Gast22, Is ubuntu support
<nmvictor> ikonia: i am a newbie in this , do you mind telling me what you'd have done if you wanted to the JDBC drive in you classpath?
<indus> which channel are you looking for?
<Lantizia> Would changing the default file manager (on a GNOME Ubuntu) from nautilus - cause the file browsing dialog box (e.g. File | Open) to change also?
<Lantizia> Or is it simply a case of.. GTK app... thus loads a GTK open dialogue box
<Lantizia> and it's nothing to do with nautilus?
<Tresmius> hey
<goth4you> hey
<koltroll> Lantizia, If you specify that you want another app as default file manager I reckon that also will affect file -> open yea
<goodbox__> hey
<Tresmius> I left my computer on last night, ubuntu was kinda frozen when I woke up, couldn't really do anything so I had to use the power button to force it to reboot
<Tresmius> After selecting ubuntu at the grub loader I got "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<nmvictor> Tresmius: i got a panic this morning when i booted my system to another panic from the kernel, fortunately for my case i dint have trouble fixing it
<brianherman> Tresmius: try a different selection
<brianherman> Tresmius: Try the second one down
<nmvictor> Tresmius: you have two kernels installed, if you do i'd suggest with trying to boot the other
<Tresmius> Yeah I'm on that one now
<szymon> whois kane
<nmvictor> Tresmius:if you wish to fix the problem for the  firts kernel i could help
<Tresmius> The second kernel appeared after I upgraded ubuntu/grub
<nimrod> hi Guys
<lnb> is there a way to get /tmp to be cleared every so many days automatically? For some reason, and I'm sure there is a good one, my /tmp/* never gets deleted
<nimrod> Clonned raid1 array wont but
<dupondje> Does somebody know if there is a bugreport about the fact that grub menu.lst doesn't get updated after a kernel upgrade ?
<dupondje> this is on grub1 not grub2
<nmvictor> Tresmius: are you their?
<nimrod> and only one hard drive listed on the grub menu.lst
<Tresmius> yeah
<nmvictor> Tresmius: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst,
<nmvictor> Tresmius: thats step one
<DJones> !gksudo | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<root51> hello
<root51> how to install graphical menu in boot loader
<root51> im using karmic
<nmvictor> DJones: thanks, Tresmius see the bots message, tell me if you are ready and willing
<nimrod> cloned raid1 array wont boot
<root51> any idea to make menu background in grub2
<Tresmius> there isn't any file called menu in the grub directory
<root51> i mean boot loader
<nmvictor> Tresmius: menu.lst
<nimrod> any grub tweaks?
<root51> hiw
<Tresmius> Will I create it?
<root51> can u share
<ikonia> root51: share what ?
<araceli> hola
<nmvictor> Tresmius: no, its ths file containing the boot options
<root51> to make menu backrgound in boot loader
<ikonia> root51: I thought we spoke about this before ?
<ikonia> root51: you where not condifent with the process
<ikonia> !bootsplash | root51
<xav3s> Hi, I installed linux kernel 2.6.32 and, when I select it on grub it shows the following error message: Kernel panic- not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block. Is there a solution?
<ikonia> !splash | root51
<ubottu> root51: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<araceli> hay alguien aqui que hable español?
<ikonia> !es | araceli
<ubottu> araceli: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Tresmius> There are several files with the .lst extension
<nmvictor> Tresmius: just do this, <ALT>F2 then type in the box, /gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nmvictor> Tresmius: pick menu.lst
<Tresmius> lol I tried that and it was a blank file, so I navigated there in the terminal by doing cd boot, cd grub, ls
<sulumar> hey
<araceli> dadme un canal de español por favor!
<nmvictor> Tresmius: and please appned my nick to your messages so I am notified
<ikonia> !es | araceli
<ubottu> araceli: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sulumar> #ubuntu-es
<Tresmius> nmvictor ok
<root51> no problem
<nmvictor> Tresmius: what does ls give?
<root51> splash
<root51> im talking about menu backgorund
<root51> when i select OS
<zMainframe> Hi, upgraded to grub2 on Karmic.  Now I don't have kernel selections.  Any pointers?
<ikonia> root51: that's grub splash, and we spoke about that also
<Tresmius> http://pastebin.ca/1799951
<Tresmius> nmvictor: http://pastebin.ca/1799951
<root51> k
<ikonia> root51: that was when you needed to apply a patch and you where not confortable with it
<xav3s> Hi, I installed linux kernel 2.6.32 and, when I select it on grub it shows the following error message: Kernel panic- not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block. Is there a solution?
<sulumar> #ubuntu-de
<ikonia> xav3s: where did you get that kernel ?
<nmvictor> Tresmius: post expired, are you sure you gave me the right link/
<xav3s> ikonia. on kernel.ubuntu.com. It worked at first time but now it shows that message
<Tresmius> nmvictory: Hmm, I have it in firefox just now, http://pastebin.ca/1799951
<nmvictor> Tresmius: i got it, its k
<ikonia> xav3s: I'm not aware of that repo
<garcia> navas javier
<garcia> f
<garcia> v
<garcia> v
<garcia> v
<FloodBot2> garcia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<garcia> deviljin98@hotmail.com
<ikonia> garcia: the topic of this channel is ubuntu support only
<garcia> tu puta madre
<ikonia> garcia: the channel is english only
<sipior> garcia: watch your mouth.
<garcia> in tour fuck ,mother
<nmvictor> Tresmius: are you using ubuntu or apple? How come their is no menu.lst,
<iceroot> nmvictor: grub2 dont have menu.lst
<nmvictor> Tresmius: hold own, let me see an optiona
<nmvictor> iceroot: so whats is option for menu.lst?
<iceroot> !grub2 | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Tresmius> nmvictor: ubuntu 9.10
<sofia> hi
<nmvictor> iceroot: im still in jaunty, trying to help someone fix hist karmic, so if you knew grub2s version of menu.lst, it would help to just tell me, please...
<jramsey> iceroot, i ended up having to reinstall ubuntu; remember i was the one who mistakenly deleted the pam.d directory? there is no recovery for it
<Tresmius> nmvictor: I just checked on google, apparently it's grub.cfg
<Tresmius> nmvictor: so I have that opened now with gedit
<nmvictor> Tresmius: thanks, you saved me the effort, anyway open that with gedit, since im still chasing a jaunty, it would help to paste a copy to me
<kubanc> does wake on lan work in ubuntu 9.04. i always get the error:"cannot get current wake-on-lan settings: operation not supported: not setting wol"
<Tresmius> nmvictor: http://pastebin.ca/1799967
<rambo2_981> .
<nmvictor> Tresmius: im on it
<lalalol__> hi, i wanted to uninstall chromiumbsu and did a command someone gave me, but now my wine is also gone, ive done commands he gave me but nothing works and he had to leave, i have 2 ppa's now for wine in softsources :S
<nmvictor> Tresmius: i presume 2.6.31-14-generic is the kernel that booted?
<indus> lalalol__, if you go to system>admin>software sources> third party you can add or remove ppa
<Blackstrip> 大家好,看得到吗?
<Tresmius> nmvictor: Yes
<lalalol__> indus, shall i remove the 2 ppa's?
<Blackstrip> 大家好,看得到吗??
<indus> lalalol__, that is for you to decide because i dont know your isue
<psycho_oreos> !cn | Blackstrip
<ubottu> Blackstrip: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Blackstrip> 我刚才的提问是乱码吗?
<Blackstrip> !cn
<lalalol__> indus, pm?
<indus> psycho_oreos, cant that be japanese?
<indus> lalalol__, no, here is fine
<indus> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Blackstrip> hi all
<psycho_oreos> indus, I know some Japanese as well as Chinese, that is Chinese I can guarentee you :)
<psycho_oreos> s/is/was
<indus> psycho_oreos, yes i see now, fonts
<indus> !to
<indus> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<psycho_oreos> これはにほんごです。
<nmvictor> Tresmius: ok, scrutinize the file, you will notice that roo=UUID=xxxxxx, somewher.A closer scrutny will tell you that xxxxxx is the same for both 2.6.31-19-generic and 2.6.31-14-generic since they are kernels meant to boot the same root device
<indus> psycho_oreos, oohh talent :)
<indus> iam trying to understand what is tor
<lalalol__> ok, so a while back i wanted to install the browser chromium, someone gave me a cmd and i installed the game chromium, i then did another cmd and got the browser, today i wanted to remove the game, and i did a cmd someone gave me, but wine got uninstalled cuz of it
<lalalol__> and i cant seem to reinstall it :S
<indus> lalalol__, there is a game chromium?
<lalalol__> indus, yes
<indus> lalalol__, anyways now what do oyu wnat to do
<progre55> hi people. how to make apache2 support php in a linux machine? any specific packages I need to install?
<Tresmius> nmvictor: Ah, so I should remove one of them?
<indus> lalalol__, wine of course is just sudo apt-get install wine
<rambo2_981> progre55, just enable the php module in httpd.conf
<indus> lalalol__, do you have the wine ppa
<nmvictor> Tresmius: WAIT....
<progre55> rambo2_981ra: how? I'm a noob in this =)
<lalalol__> indus, im happy the game is gone, but i want wine back, ive tried that cmd, didnt work, i need 1.1.38 (the latest) btw
<indus> lalalol__, well, check if the wine ppa is present
<root51> how to fix my broken
<perlmonkey> can anyone tell me how to adjust the screen resolution for the default shell
<indus> lalalol__, can i see  a screenshot of the third party tab
<lalalol__> indus, i have 2 ppa's for it, exactly the same :S
<lalalol__> sure, how?
<indus> lalalol__, remove one
<nmvictor> Tresmius: if I were you, i'd romve the first entry, 2.6.31-19 then copy then copy the second to replace the first option then CAREFULLY REPLACE THE KERNEL IN THE FIRST IOPTION WITH 2.6.31-19-generic
<lalalol__> which one?
<indus> lalalol__, or remove both , then add this ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<lalalol__> ok
<indus> karmic right?
<lalalol__> yes
<lalalol__> kubuntu tho
<indus> brb 2min
<nmvictor> Tresmius: you got it?
<Tresmius> nmvictor, thanks I'll try that now
<wavydavy> Is there a way to restart init without rebooting? ie, restart all processes that get kicked off from the normal init runlevel?
<root51> how to fix my broken aps
<csaba> how can I change the name of my host?
<Pici> !hostname | csaba
<ubottu> csaba: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<rambo2_981> progre55, httpd.conf is probably in /etc/conf/httpd.conf; the php.conf file is "usually" in /etc/conf.d and "usually" only one command is needed in httpd.conf; Include conf.d/*.conf
<csaba> thanks
<nmvictor> Tresmius: remember to keep the first kernel version, the one you want to remove in mind so that you can replace its value appropiately
<rambo2_981> progre55, so stick the Include in your httpd.conf, and as long as the php module conf is there you're good
<nmvictor> Tresmius: luck!
<root51> please tell me
<root51> how to fix my broken rep..
<nmvictor> Tresmius: plus you should do the same for recovery modes
<mc-scrat> hi, community! I'm net to iptables - so my question is simple: how to nat all traffic from all ppp+ devices except ppp0 to ppp0???
<perlmonkey> I'm getting "can't open display" when I run xrandr, any ideas?
<rambo2_981> perlmonkey, echo $DISPLAY shows?
<perlmonkey> rambo2_981 nothing just returns a blank line
<rambo2_981> perlmonkey, there ya go :)
<Tresmius> nmvictor: I should edit this file? It does say http://pastebin.ca/1799982 at the start
<perlmonkey> :-/ how to fix/adjust screen/resolution on default login (when not running X)?
<perlmonkey> font is massive
<rambo2_981> perlmonkey, go read this => http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Remote-X-Apps.html
<progre55> rambo2_981ra: awesome! appreciate!
<rambo2_981> progre55, np
<nmvictor> Tresmius: let me see it
<skalogryz> hi all, could anyone suggest linux programmers IRC channel at freenode?!
<PingFloyd> skalogryz: ##linux-coders
<Tresmius> nmvictor: grub.cfg that is
<skalogryz> thank you, PingFloyd
<rambo2_981> skalogryz, go here and look http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/chanlist//
 * perlmonkey does as rambo2_981 says
<Gibby> I am having some issues with 9.10 64bit, and before I do a reinstall I figured I would stop in to see if anybody can help, anyone up for it?
<demonspork> !ask |gibby
<ubottu> gibby: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<demonspork> a lot of us are running 64bit
<demonspork> including me
<perlmonkey> Gibby what is the problem you need to ask specific questions
<perlmonkey> I'm runing 64bit 9.10 and also experiencing lots of problems
<nmvictor> So you rebooted and it printed that? or you read that from the file?
<Gibby> 1st problem, everytime I reboot, my sound is muted and the volume control is not being shown on the top panel
<nmvictor> Tresmius: So you rebooted and it printed that? or you read that from the file?
<demonspork> Gibby, I have never had that issue
<Gibby> I found some stuff about it on the forums, however none of it worked.....
<rambo2_981> Gibby, sound and video are the two biggest problems; i fight with nvidia every d@m major release
<demonspork> Gibby, you know what, just for you I will reboot
<demonspork> my uptime is like 3 weeks now
<demonspork> so I don't know if there are any issues with boot up
<nmvictor> Tresmius: the file has already been generated, so editing it at this point wont harm anything, try its first, if it fails, revert the changes
<egonw> how can I update the group information for an account without having to relogin?
<rambo2_981> demonspork, what if it doesn't reboot? how will we ever know? :)
<kubanc> anybody knows why do i have the command ethtool eth0:     Settings for eth0: No data available
<aisy> hi
<Tresmius> nmvictor: ok
<coz_> Gibby,  sound is working now right?
<Gibby> rambo2_981, Nvidia is killing me right now too, i have to reboot every 30minutes when playing flightgear, tried the options file in /etc/modprobe.d and setting the overclock neither worked
<Gibby> coz_, yes, as long as i go into system/preferences/sound and unmute it and turn the volume up
<demonspork> rambo2_981, I will load *gasp* windows and report in
<perlmonkey> Gibby I have the same problem with muted sound (nvidia onboard sound)
<rambo2_981> Gibby, well if nvidia would ever gpl their drivers this would all go away
<perlmonkey> Gibby I found a solution (to get sound) but it does not stop it happening each time I reboot
<csaba> I've edited /etc/sudoers so that I wouldn't have to enter password for sudo, but it doesn't work:  csaba   ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD:ALL
<demonspork> rambo2_981, what nvidia drivers are you using?
<csaba> this same thing works on another computer
<lnb> how can i find out what is preventing /tmp/* from being deleted on reboot
<perlmonkey> I'm thinking it's a driver issue, i.e. lack of support in kernel
<Gibby> my sound is not onboard, it is sound blaster pci card... and it didn't used to do it
<csaba> it always keeps asking me for the password
<perlmonkey> strange
<lnb> i have looked at and edited /etc/default/rcS so that TMPTIME=2 but nothing gets deleted
<perlmonkey> Gibby are you able to get sound by adjusting manually after boot?
<coz_> Gibby,   did you run the alsa script and repot that in #alsa by any chance?
<Gibby> coz_, no... what is that.....
<rambo2_981> demonspork, the latest from nvidia's site; the recipe is: 1) update to major release, 2) curse (again) when X won't run, 3) get into text mode, 4) wget the latest nvidia driver found on my Windows machine IE (cough), 5) install, 6) reconfigure X with dpkg, 7) reboot, 8) mess with settings and pull my old xorg.conf file that works
<coz_> Gibby,  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4eeebe19303da090dddd48a264ffd7558049b24a   run that script
<lnb> changed /etc/init.d/sysklogd and added rm -fr /tmp/* /tmp/.??* to stop) and this doesn't help either
<karlheg> egow, that's not possible yet for any applications not using authkit and consolekit... those subsystems are meant to address that problem.
<perlmonkey> this solution brings sound back:
<Gibby> coz_, that is for 32bit, I am 64
<pavelz> What app controls sound via media buttons? It seems to crash. I have MSPro keyboard and everytime my mouse in second screen it seems to reset my  window manager theme to default one (gray)... so I need to find what app is responsible for volume control in 9.10
<coz_> Gibby, ooo  well go to #alsa channel  I am sure they might have one
<Cisco78> salve
<Gibby> coz_, will try that, but my most annoying problem is some videos will play in firefox, while others will not....
<Mokli> hi
<perlmonkey> sudo alsa force-reload should bring up KDE Control Module and allow settings for sound to be adjusted. Changing to "Playback/Recording through Pulse Audio" fixes it for me
<demonspork> gibby, are you using 32bit firefox?
<perlmonkey> I only wish I knew how to make this setting "sticky" so its set as default
<rambo2_981> egonw, i am fighting changes to twisted web apps trying to get single sign-on to work; it is somewhat related to your question
<Mokli> what?
<Gibby> demonspork, nope 64
<volkansah> #ubuntu-tr
<demonspork> Gibby, install 32bit firefox unless you intend to use more than 3GB of memory with firefox alone. That and 32bit flash make things a lot easier
<perlmonkey> Gibby: then start up "Mixer" from your Multimedia folder on Start button and change the device to "Playback/Recording through PulseAudio Mixer"
<Mokli> i think, my irc client does not works, please give me a message when you became my message!
<perlmonkey> sound will return as normal
<Peter_Matulla> guten tag ich will einen fritzwlan stick in karmic installieren habe den treiber vom forum genommen tar.gz entpackt nun sind da die win dateien drinn wie starte ich den inf
<rambo2_981> Mokli, .
<iceroot> !de | Peter_Matulla
<ubottu> Peter_Matulla: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Tresmius> nmvictor: I made the edits but it wouldn't let me save the file (despite using sudo gedit), says it's on a read only disk
<Peter_Matulla> sorry
<rambo2_981> iceroot, you get my irc earlier?
<iceroot> rambo2_981: cant remeber
<Mokli> thank you
<fidz> test
<Tresmius> nmvictor: these are the edits i made though, http://pastebin.ca/1799996
<rambo2_981> iceroot, we chatted (Sat i think) about my whacking pam.d and recovering; i could never recover so i reinstalled ubuntu. it was ugly
<iceroot> rambo2_981: oh that sounds bad
<iceroot> rambo2_981: maybe there was a way with chroot and backup
<nmvictor> Tresmius: is it on the same system you are working on or YOU ARE ON A LIVE Cd?
<Mokli> @peter_matulla: dieser irc ist wie du siehst englisch, da kannst du mit deinem deutsch ni viel anfangen...
<iceroot> rambo2_981: but reinstall is maybe faster then fighting with pam (and normaly you lose)
<Mokli> aba es gibt auch nen deutschen ubuntu irc...
<iceroot> Mokli: i already told him
<perlmonkey> ok this is a fairly simple question but nobody seems to know the answer... does anyone know how to adjust the screen resolution/font size on the monitor text screen, i.e. when you boot up and get the login prompt on a black screen (not talking about X)
<rambo2_981> iceroot, thanks for the link to your ldap write-up
<Tresmius> nmvictor: same system I'm working on, I'm booted on the .14 kernel
<iceroot> rambo2_981: np, maybe it was usefull
<Gibby> do i need to do anything special for the 32bit firefox? like save my links and poop?
<rambo2_981> iceroot, it was ... i just translated as i read; it worked out fine. your german is good ;)
<jarana> aragon
<iceroot> rambo2_981: i am german :)
<rambo2_981> iceroot, i know ;)
<jarana> jarana
<Aragon> jarana, ?
<rambo2_981> iceroot, hey germany leads in the medal count
<volkansah> #ubuntu-türkiye ırc
<iceroot> rambo2_981: so it would be bad if my german is bad. you also tried the kerberos-part?
<jarana> jat
<impi_> hello: i would like a friend to view a website on my local pc..but i have aserver in germany, so normally i do: ssh -L 3128:localhost:3128 user@host
<Pete43> hi, need some help on bootup of ubuntu.  i found, it can login to the gui bootup screen.  great.  but, it cannot take the mouse or keyboard input to login.  so, i when to the gdm logs, poking around for anything helpful in solving this problem..i found part of an error message that says something like this:  ...unable to parse session ... .. session-x11-display-device  ...  sometimes saying added event or removed event
<jarana> rambo2_981
<impi_> and then i set my browser proxy to localhost : 3128 and its working..
<nmvictor> Tresmius: IM  lost on onething, which disk is being reffered to here, is root mounted on something else?
<impi_> but how to do so that i tunnel from germany to my local pc?
<goog1e> hello
<iceroot> impi_: why need a proxy?
<iceroot> impi_: just type http://localhost:3128  in your browser
<impi_> iceroot, well i want my mate to help me debug this javascript on my localhost
<Tresmius> nmvictor: It's on the same root I'm on
<rambo2_981> iceroot, i am skinnying down my approach; i am seeing if i can just use apache .htpasswd and have all the twistd web apps use that. i bailed on oauth and openid. the twisted guys said they tried to make it work with integrated in twistd and failed
<impi_> and im firewalled - so i want to make a ssh tunnel...then he can go to germanyserver:5050 and he will see my site
<impi_> on my local pc
<jarana> google
<nmvictor> Any one here know how to set CLASSPATH in ubuntu, its just not working for me
<kawka> hi
<iceroot> impi_: -L your-ip:3128:localhost:3128  if you forget "your-ip" its listening on the LO-Device instead of eth0
<kawka> siemanko
<kawka> jest ktos z polski?
<iceroot> !pl | kawka
<ubottu> kawka: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<jarana> yes
<antix> I'm trying to get a Datalogic QuickScan barcode scanner to work in Karmic without any luck... It's connected via USB. no matter what mode I select it won't work..
<impi_> iceroot, will my mate then be able to go germanyserver:3128 and he will get my localpc?
<impi_> like vnc tunnel?
<AzikaCorp> to increase resolution => http://joeamined.wordpress.com/2008/02/25/enabling-high-resolution-console-in-ubuntu/
<iceroot> impi_: the server and localhost are both linux?
<impi_> iceroot, yes
<iceroot> impi_: ok
<impi_> i only want him to reach port 80 via the tunnel
<Gibby> how do I install 32bit firefox on a 64bit machine?
<impi_> so on germany:5050 will forward to localhost:80
<impi_> <->
<iceroot> impi_: this must your mate do  ssh -L 9999:localhost:9999 user@germanserver  and then  ssh -L 9999:localhost:port-you-want-him-to-connect user@your-local-pc
<rambo2_981> impi set up an ssh server redirect
<iceroot> impi_: this must your mate do  ssh -L 9999:localhost:9999 user@germanserver  and then  ssh -L 9999:localhost:80 user@your-local-pc
<perlsyntax> hi
<iceroot> impi_: so you are tunneling 9999 to germanserver and from there 9999 to 80 on your local pc
<iceroot> Gibby: why you want that?
<kuba> elo
<impi_> iceroot, thanks let me try that
<kawka> joł
<kawka> turlaj dropsa
<Gibby> iceroot, b/c 64bit firefox has to many video and plugin issues
<iceroot> impi_: and why not using a direct connection without the german-server?
<Guest19927> i wan't to flash player
<perlmonkey> ok this is a fairly simple question but nobody seems to know the answer... does anyone know how to adjust the screen resolution/font size on the monitor text screen, i.e. when you boot up and get the login prompt on a black screen (not talking about X)
<iceroot> Gibby: that is not firefox, that is flash
<goog1e> hello ....
<impi_> iceroot, i dont know how...i was thinking something like logmein..
<goog1e> :)
<Gibby> demonspork, said it will fix my issue
<impi_> but it doesnt run on ubuntu
<lnb> anyone here can help me with /tmp ?
<iceroot> !anyone | lnb
<ubottu> lnb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<goog1e> lnb ...
<iceroot> Gibby: and i say its not a firefox issue
<lnb> how can i find out what is preventing /tmp/* from being deleted on reboot
<lnb> changed /etc/init.d/sysklogd and added rm -fr /tmp/* /tmp/.??* to stop) and this doesn't help either
<iceroot> Gibby: there is a 64bit version from flash on there website, try that
<lnb> i have looked at and edited /etc/default/rcS so that TMPTIME=2 but nothing gets deleted
<demonspork> gibby, can you click play/pause on youtube?
<iceroot> lnb: why deleting /tmp?
<rambo2_981> impi_, is this what you want to do?  => http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1816
<lnb> because /tmp is for temporary files
<Gibby> demonspork, youtube is the only one that works, no other sites work
<lnb> and you don't delete /tmp but rather /tmp/*
<iceroot> lnb: and what is the problem?
<lnb> it does not auto delete /tmp/* on reboot
<lnb> and it should
<iceroot> lnb: some files have to stay there after reboot
<impi_> rambo2_981, thank you,
<iceroot> lnb: some apps are using something like that
<lnb> in my case every file stays there
<rambo2_981> impi_, yw
<Gibby> this is from adobe regarding 64bit http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/000/6b3af6c9.html
<iceroot> Gibby: the problem is that in the amd64 repos there is only flash 32bit with a wrapper
<CIRUS> HOLA
<ognjen> can someone explain to me how can i connect to internet and i am using cable internet
<lnb> iceroot: sure, like acrobat puts files in /tmp but they should be deleted and if /etc/default/rcS has tmptime=0 files should get deleted on reboot regardless of age
<perlmonkey> can anyone tell me if host www.magnia.net is accessible
<lnb> but something is preventing /tmp/* from being deleted
<iceroot> lnb: there was iotop or something like that which is showing what have current access to a dir/file
<Pete43> hi, need some help on bootup of ubuntu.  i found, it can login to the gui bootup screen.  great.  but, it cannot take the mouse or keyboard input to login.  so, i when to the gdm logs, poking around for anything helpful in solving this problem..i found part of an error message that says something like this:  ...unable to parse session ... .. session-x11-display-device  ...  sometimes saying added event or removed event
<perlmonkey> ognjen either connect your cable modem to a router and then connect your PC to the router with DHCP client, or connect cable directly into PC and use DHCP
<lnb> when i setup this ubuntu i created all file systems manually. The same way I do with FreeBSD Servers
<DJones> 3.cable.virginmedia.com
<DJones> 14:23 < perlsynta> hi
<kuba_> siema
<DJones> 3.cable.virginmedia.com
<DJones> 14:23 < perlsynta> hi
<kawka> scudnij
<lnb> but /tmp is root:root 4777
<lnb> no its 1777
<Gibby> how do install this http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<DJones> sorry about that, accidental copy & paste
<ognjen> can someone tell me how can i connect on internet using ubuntu
<pavelz> my gnome window manager behaves stragely after an update
<Tresmius> ognjen: what device do you use to connect to the internet?
<DJones> perlmonkey: The site looks as though its up according to http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/magnia.net
<ognjen> cable internet
<BluesKaj> Heyas
<ognjen> thomson
<perlmonkey> DJones thanks, weird my DNS seems to have reverted for some reason on my network
<Tresmius> ognjen: Can you get an ethernet cable to your router?
<pavelz> if i have maximized windows on one screen and above them ones that are not maximized (with f11 - full screen) then full screen jumps up and covers the windows after mouse leaves the screen
<ognjen> yes
<pavelz> and they pop back down when mouse re-enters
<ognjen> i have ethernet cable
<arunbabu> my vlc media player is hanging frequently when playin .avi files .. any fix??
<pavelz> and when in 2nd screen or 2n head, when I adjust volume with volume control buttons, my window manager theme resets
<Tresmius> ognjen: it should work right away if you connect it from your computer to your router
<atel> hi all
<ognjen> but it doesn't
<pavelz> arunbabu: yeah vlc seems very unstable in 9.10
<Tresmius> oh
<BluesKaj> arunbabu, what about other players , do the avis hang ?
<pavelz> no idea why, it is a solid player
<perlmonkey> ognjen are you using a separate router or just a cable modem?
<ognjen> cable modem
<pavelz> mine crashes alot playing mp3s
<arunbabu> i haven tried... anyother good players?
<hifi_> is this the support channel?
<ghostlines> how do i add a decent shell to a user, i created a user that can't even cyvle through previous commands in history
<atel> people, I have ptoblems with upgrade Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 from local mirror. Can anyone help ?
<perlmonkey> ognjen usually you will need to recycle (power on/off) the cable modem to set the mac address for your network card for the connection to work
<perlmonkey> ognjen: also you may need to bring down and up your network card interface like: sudo ifdown eth0  sudo ifup eth0 or you can just restart networking sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BluesKaj> arunbabu, dragonplayer, mplayer , totem
<arunbabu> BluesKaj: any other players?
<ghostlines> ohh i think i know now, i have to add /bin/bash to /etc/passwd
<rbd> hey guys...anyone know what happened to the named-xfer application? (I'm looking for the app it became...basically I want to grab a bind-compatible zone file for a given domain)
<Gibby> where is the firefox plugins is directory on 64bit, did a find for it, and still can not find it
<arunbabu> BluesKaj: which is best?
<iceroot> arunbabu: vlc
<hateball> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sipior> lnb: might be of interest to you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/478520
<BluesKaj> arunbabu, VLC is uaually the most versatile player and I use it exclusively without problems ...maybe your avi file is corrupted
<arunbabu> iceroot: vlc hangs a lot...
<ognjen> damn it's complicated
<cadthecoder> how to enable video codecs
<cadthecoder> ?
<ognjen> i am a begginer in linux
<iceroot> arunbabu: start it in debug-modus and see why
<perlmonkey> ognjen it seems so but it's not really
<iceroot> cadthecoder: just install the codecs
<abhi_nav> cadthecoder: install all the gstreamer codecs
<cadthecoder> ok thx
<arunbabu> BluesKaj: not just a file... every muv hangs sumwer in between and corrects itself in a few sec
<iceroot> !codec | cadthecoder
<ubottu> cadthecoder: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<perlmonkey> ognjen: you could install network-manager if you don't have already, it will provide a nice task-bar utility that does it all for you
<ognjen> just to type in terminal
<impi_> rambo2_981, man, that howto rocks! im checking it out but i get this error: /home/win/.ssh/config line 3: Missing target argument.
<impi_> my config is the same so im not sure..
<perlmonkey> ognjen: the main thing is to make sure you have reset the mac address on cable modem if you're moving the connection to a different device
<ognjen> can you give me an address of information about this
<nickkontos> how can i monitor my gpu usage? like the system monitor applet for gnome panel?
<perlmonkey> sure
<lnb> sipior: thank you for pointing that out. At least I know I am not loosing my mind :). I wish this ubuntu had a periodic.conf like FreeBSD to set this all up.
<ognjen> yes and to reset the mac address where
<rambo2_981> impi_, post your ssh config in pastebin
<BluesKaj> arunbabu, just install mplayer and dragonplayer , and see if they work
<ognjen> i meant how
<odak> I got nvidia Vanta LT graphic card, and I cant see any drivers in Hardware driver for it. I also read that there is no 3D support for that card, is there any driver that I can install to get graphic card working, and that my screen is not flickering?
<perlmonkey> ognjen: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/connect-to-internet.html
<arunbabu> BluesKaj: okay
<impi_> rambo2_981, sshD config or ssh config?
<kazmi> hello All
<Egbert9e9> how do I use the ppa namespace in commandline?
<ognjen> okay thanks i will try it
<rambo2_981> impi_, looks like it's complaining about .ssh/config, so that one
<perlmonkey> ognjen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing <-- this explains how to setup sharing of a connection across a network
<kazmi> Which is better OS Ubuntu 9.10 or Linux Mint8?
<indus> both
<kazmi> Feature wise
<DJones> !best | kazmi It depends on what you want from your operating system
<ubottu> kazmi It depends on what you want from your operating system: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BluesKaj> !better | kaziem
<ubottu> kaziem: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kaziem> BluesKaj, ?
<perlmonkey> ognjen: really it doesnt have to be that complicated that, its just a case of buying a router that goes between your cable modem and your computers, and connecting your PC's into the router and installing dhcp-client on each PC
<jlm> hi
<kazmi> ok
<cilkay> Hello. I have a cron job on Hardy for a user that isn't running. crond is running. The same shell script runs fine on my local Fedora machine and I can run the script manually on the Hardy machine. The output of crontab -l shows: */5 * * * * /home/cilkay/virtualenvs/ptag/bin/scrape.sh I expect that script to run every five minutes but it's not running at all. What gives?
<odak> I got nvidia Vanta LT graphic card, and I cant see any drivers in Hardware driver for it. I also read that there is no 3D support for that card, is there any driver that I can install to get graphic card working, and that my screen is not flickering?
<kazmi> How i can install both with windows
<BluesKaj> kazmi, read the bot info above
<perlmonkey> hi
<rambo2_981> cilkay, my guess is permissions
<cilkay> nope
<rambo2_981> do i get a second guess?
<jlm> bonsoir
<cilkay> It has the executable bit set.
<jlm> sure
<BluesKaj> sorry kaziem , wrong person
<kazmi> pl. send link
<cilkay> rambo2_981: Feel free :)
<rambo2_981> cilkay, that's for the script but what about what "it" accesses?  can "it" access
<rambo2_981> cilkay, and is it in the right rc
<cilkay> Yes. As I said, I can run it manually with no problems as the *same* user.
<jlm> wait
<cilkay> It's in the user's crontab.
<cristiano> ola
<kazmi> hello
<jlm> same disc
<cilkay> Also, where does Ubuntu log crond? I didn't see anything like that in /var/log. In Fedora, tail -f /var/log/cron shows me useful things.
<Guest71888> no entiedo nena
<Tresmius> Is there a url where I can see the main differences between different versions of ubuntu? Want to check out what's planned for 10.04
<kazmi> How i can install both with windows
<sipior> cilkay: have a look in syslog
<BluesKaj> kazmi, do some research , it depends what you want to do ..google is your friend . We don't judge what OS is best here , you have to make that decision yourself.
<jarana> JDBVJK
<cilkay> sipior: I see it in syslog, thanks.
<jarana> GCSJ
<jarana> NVD
<jarana> NFGM
<jarana> GNG
<jarana> NG
<jarana> H
<FloodBot2> jarana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest71888> que acvies
<DJones> jarana: Please don't do that
<sipior> jarana: are you an acronym generator?
<Guest71888> que aceis
<arunbabu> BluesKaj: something wrong went with my apt-get . Can someone check it?
<BluesKaj> !es | Guest71888
<ubottu> Guest71888: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DefineByte> My custom kernel is having problems with the frame buffer. Specifically, during boot when the frame buffer driver (lxfb) loads the screen starts flickering and is unreadable. This could easily be a misconfiguration of the kernel but I'm not sure what to look at. lxfb is the only frame buffer driver compiled, could something else be getting in the way? It's compiled in the kernel rather than as a module but I don't know if that makes a
<DefineByte> ny difference.
<Guest71888> hola mangolo
<rambo2_981> cilkay, read this, even if you aren't running java it may apply related to paths => http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/script-not-running-via-crontab-runs-fine-manually-787807/
<BluesKaj> !pm | kazmi
<ubottu> kazmi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<WEXFORDMAN> Hi, anyone able to help with prob getting dvd playback working in 9.10
<iceroot> !libdvdcss2 | WEXFORDMAN
<ubottu> WEXFORDMAN: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<odak> If I can see my graphic card with lspci | grep -i nvidia how to install drivers for it if ther is no one in hardware drivers
<cilkay> rambo2_981: It's not paths, I'm certain of it. I noticed there was no carriage return after the one and only line in the user's crontab. I just edited it and saved. I'm watching syslog now to see if it'll be invoked.
<WEXFORDMAN> thaks ice and ubottu, i did the libdvdcss2 install and still seems tobe not working
<arunbabu> what is wrong with apt-get : http://pastebin.com/m682c6c32 ?
<Tresmius> try ubuntu-restricted-extras and vlc
<WEXFORDMAN> i also installed vlc and sm player
<cilkay> rambo2_981: If it was a paths issue, I'd see a Python traceback immediately, as I had when I was sorting it out. The shell script is a wrapper around a Python script so that I can invoke it via cron. I had to set and export PYTHONPATH appropriately for the script to work manually.
<Pianoman13> good morning, i am experiencing problems with an hp laptop wireless capabilities in ubuntu 9.10
<WEXFORDMAN> tresimuis, how do i get restricted extras ?
<xukun> hi all. I accidentally formated my external disk from xfs to fat32 and have this overwhelming feeling of dread passed on me. I lost 230gb of data. Is there a way to recover or restore this?
<ineptmofo> does anyone actually use Ubuntu Netbook Remix ?
<BluesKaj> arunbabu, install ubuntu-restricted-extras , then try again...your apt-get is fine , you just need some dependencies from restricred extras
<iceroot> xukun: yes, use the backup
<Guest71888> espagetis
<sipior> cilkay: can you pastebin the shell script?
<sithx> Hi, I have a problem, as im new to linux. I installed vmware player and running ubuntu 9.10 on it. I have problem setting-up the inet connection (adsl conn).
<arunbabu> BluesKaj: how to install those ?
<Tresmius> WEXFORDMAN: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cilkay> xukun: Make an image of that disk right away and experiment on the image.
<xukun> iceroot, yes I know I'm been stupid very
<iceroot> xukun: so this means, if you dont have a backup, the data is lost and next time you will have a bakup
<DJones> !recover | xukun Some people have sucess recovering data, but generally I wouldn't be too hopefull.
<ubottu> xukun Some people have sucess recovering data, but generally I wouldn't be too hopefull.: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<BluesKaj> arunbabu, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<WEXFORDMAN> Sorry bluesaj, not ver good with linux, can you explain for an idiot ?
<rambo2_981> cilkay, shrug
<arunbabu> BluesKaj: again http://pastebin.com/m5c8467dc :(
<BluesKaj> WEXFORDMAN, open a terminal and copy and paste otr type : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ddavids> pls how do i enable my win key in karmic?
<WEXFORDMAN> ok, i did the restricted extras bit, but i think they were alread present
<ddavids> i mean the keys that have the windows sign on them
<perlmonkey> can anyone verify if my host is available www.magnia.net
<korax> hey guys i have a problem with my ubuntu 9.10 when i put him into standby, then i wake him up that all works fine but later when i want to shutdown the computer he does everything but he doesnt switch off himself as he does when i switch off without having put him into standby before
<nmvictor> Tresmius: hi
<BluesKaj> arunbabu, run sudo apt-get -f install
<Tresmius> nmvictor, hey
<Tresmius> ddavids: http://guvnr.com/pc/ubuntu-windows-key/
<WEXFORDMAN> skyjav, were you referring to me re install ?
<sithx> When i run 'sudo pppoeconf' via root, it says: I found 1 ethernet device: eth0 Are all your ethernet interfaces listed above? (If No, modconf will be started so you can load the card drivers manually).
<freeride> guys, i'm installing ubuntu. how to mount /home and /usr to one partition?
<abhi_nav> sithx: thn go ahead
<Simon1245> I got a question: How can I copy a file and then move it to example from Downloads to Ebooks?
<pavelz> Hello
<Simon1245> From Terminal
<pavelz> I am trying to get pidgin to minimize
<erUSUL> freeride: you want to have /usr/ and home in one partition and the rest in another one?
<toimisto_> freeride: when you install, it should point a gui to do so?
<arunbabu> BluesKaj: now itz fine :)
<iceroot> Simon1245: copy or move?
<pavelz> but just closes
<Simon1245> iceroot, Both
<pavelz> I have standard 9.10 setup with gnome
<erUSUL> !cli | Simon1245
<ubottu> Simon1245: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<freeride> please help! guys, i'm installing ubuntu. how to mount /home and /usr to one partition?
<iceroot> Simon1245: cp source target    and then   mv source target
<pavelz> and pidgin doesn't show in indicator applet
<freeride> erUSUL yes
<BluesKaj> arunbabu, so did you ?: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sithx> after the device scanning, it says: Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process which controls the modem.
<Simon1245> iceroot, Source = ? and target = Ebooks
<pavelz> anyone knows about configuration of indicator app?
<freeride> toimisto_ how to point it?
<Simon1245> iceroot, Oh like cp Simon Desktop
<sithx> What should i do next, alternatives, pls advice.
<arunbabu> BluesKaj: no
<cilkay> sipior: Not necessary to pastebin the shell script. It's working now that I added a carriage return after the one an only line.
<iceroot> Simon1245: source = file you want to copy   target = the target to copy the file to
<Simon1245> iceroot, Oh ok
<erUSUL> freeride: it is better to have / root (including /usr/) and home in the other
<WEXFORDMAN> bugger!! still no dvd playback with the unrestricted install
<Simon1245> iceroot, Thanks
<freeride> toimisto_ i type the mount point /home, and how to mount /usr?
<iceroot> Simon1245: but why first copy and then move?
<erUSUL> freeride: it is better to have / root (including /usr/) in one pertition and home in another
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | WEXFORDMAN
<ubottu> WEXFORDMAN: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<freeride> erUSUL how to do it? what to write in the box?
<Simon1245> iceroot, So I don't lose it from Downloads
<WEXFORDMAN> hi, I am fairly sure i installed medibuntu
<Pianoman13> wireless not connecting, need help
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss2 | WEXFORDMAN
<ubottu> WEXFORDMAN: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iceroot> freeride: the ubuntu-default is / (including /var) on one partition and /home on another
<zamanian> freeride: You just create a partition, then edit it, and in the mount point field, put "/home" without quites
<WEXFORDMAN> and libdvdcss2
<erUSUL> freeride: just in the partition for home use /home/ as mount point and in the partition for root type "/" as mount point
<cilkay> rambo2_981, sipior Thanks for the help.
<WEXFORDMAN> i must be missing soneting obvious
<Simon1245> iceroot, Is there any way in mv that can keep the file in the directory and at the same time move it to another?
<iceroot> Simon1245: that is called copy
<zamanian> lol
<freeride> erUSUL zamanian erUSUL thanks guys
<BluesKaj> WEXFORDMAN did yo see my post above about libdvdcss2 ?
<DefineByte> forgot to say, I can use 'fbset 640x480-60' after it's booted and it works fine.
<Simon1245> iceroot, So can I copy and move it at the same time?
<sipior> cilkay: yes, crontab is annoyingly touchy about the file format :-) glad it's working for you.
<zamanian> Simon1245: That is called move
<iceroot> Simon1245: you know what a copy is?
<Simon1245> iceroot, Yea like make a extra thing of something
<Pianoman13> wireless not connecting, need help from an Ubuntu 9.10 expert user, i am only 3 weeks old
<iceroot> Simon1245: correct
<iceroot> Simon1245: and move is to move it to another place, to the original is lost and there is a new one
<perlmonkey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<perlmonkey> for Pianoman13
<Simon1245> iceroot, Yea but I want to keep the original one in the same directory but still make another copy in the Ebook place..
<Pianoman13> perl
<iceroot> Simon1245: copy!!
<Simon1245> iceroot, Lol you're confusing me
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, thanks
<WEXFORDMAN> hi blueskaj, yep saw the post, and i have it installed but no luck
<perlmonkey> wifi is one of the hardest things to do in Linux for newbies cuz of the different hardware issues, make sure your device is supported and you have the module loaded
<iceroot> Simon1245: cp source target
<perlmonkey> check your log carefully and go through the wiki to setup your device settings
<BluesKaj> WEXFORDMAN, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras , as well ?
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, i read the page and did the lspci -v | less but i do not understand the results
<perlmonkey> Pianoman13 when you plug in the adaptor check dmesg and see whether Linux sees and supports the card
<perlmonkey> thats the first step
<zamanian> This is hilarious
<sithx> any other ways of setting-up inet on ubuntu 9.10, other then 'sudo pppoeconf' ?
<perlmonkey> Pianoman13 can you pastebin them
<iceroot> Simon1245: cp myfile ebooks/myfile   that is creating a copy of myfile in the directoy ebooks
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, yes i will pastebin
<WEXFORDMAN> Blueskaj, i have libdvdcss in stalled, is libdvdcss2 different to this ?
<BluesKaj> WEXFORDMAN, yes , which ubuntu version are you running
<WEXFORDMAN> 9.10
<Simon1245> iceroot, Ok thanks
<BluesKaj> libdvdcss2 is the upgraded version
<iceroot> Simon1245: also see  man cp
<Simon1245> I did
<Simon1245> It was so long :D
<iceroot> Simon1245: doesnt matter but its the manual
<WEXFORDMAN> Cool, how do I get libdvdcss2, i dont see it in the software centre
<Simon1245> iceroot, True :D
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, am having a problem with the terminal window
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, it does not scroll and it does not respond to the enter key, so i cannot select all the text
<dabaR> sithx: pppoeconf is for DSL.
<BluesKaj> WEXFORDMAN, I asked earlier if you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras , don't you have own nick highlight turned on ? >Seems you are missing alot of suggestions here>
<lsdluna> im new to ubuntu, new to linux, i need a collaborational tool which I can setup very easily or a guide that doesnt assume that i have years and years of experience, just looking for something simple with version control, version comparing and maybe even a simple group calender facility, what suggestions do you have?
<perlmonkey> Pianoman13 use | more
<airco> how do i zip an entire directory including all subdirs in terminal?
<iceroot> lsdluna: google wave
<perlmonkey> like tail -100 /var/log/dmesg | more
<Vge> airco: tar czvf file.tar.gz folder
<lsdluna> iceroot: i have a google wave account - but i cant see the calender facility, nor do i see a place to even upload a file?
<airco> thanks Vge
<erUSUL> airco: tar cvzf dir.tgz directory/
<nizuri> i installed openssh over apt, now i wan't to update by compiling the source. do i have to remove the old binaries, or does make do that for me?
<iceroot> lsdluna: maybe have a look at "alfresco" its a tomcat-application
<Vge> czvf is the only way to write it!! ;)
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, the terminal window is scrollable with the mouse but the scroll bar is not operational
<iceroot> lsdluna: its coming with an gui-installer  but its not in the repos so download from there website
<perlmonkey> oh
<lsdluna> iceroot: will pay a bit more attention this time, i think i've come across that before, back in 5mins
<iceroot> nizuri: make dont do that for you
<cilkay> nizuri: Why do you need to update OpenSSH?
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, even if i do a ctrl c the terminal seems frozen at END
<dabaR> nizuri: you should uninstall.
<perlmonkey> just open another terminal and kill the process
<sithx> i see. I need to setup the inet for adsl (lan)
<lsdluna> iceroot: hmm there's only a 30 day trial one?
<perlmonkey> can anyone tell me the name of that handy little utility which generates pastebin urls from logs?
<Vge> is someone here using Geany with KDE and SFTP?
<perlmonkey> initpastebin or something like that
<nizuri> cilkay: because the version i have does not log if someone tries to connect with a valid username but an invalid keypair
<nexus> hi all
<nexus> i want to reinstall ubuntu 9.10 on my pc, Is it possible to keep the currently downloaded packages from repositories, so that i can install them back quickly  on the new setup ?
<Myrtti> perlmonkey: pastebinit
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, i am sorry, this is the 3rd terminal window that i open and they all did the same behavior maybe i should logg off and back on again
<nizuri> cilkay: and i was hoping, maybe they fixed that
<perlmonkey> Myrtti thanks
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | nexus
<ubottu> nexus: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<perlmonkey> Pianoman13 what are you trying to do
<cilkay> nizuri: Which version of Ubuntu?
<nizuri> karmic
<Pianoman13> i am copying the command lspci -v | less in the terminal
<perlmonkey> ok
<perlmonkey> why do you need to use the scroll bar? just press enter to scroll down
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, i just reinitialized the terminal but all i am getting now is the word END
<nexus> erUSUL, i want to create an iso image and dont want to write them on the CD or DVD is that possible somehow?
<dabaR> Pianoman13: hit q
<sithx> dabar: should i set the.. System → Administration → Networking stuff first?
<inveratulo> nexus, mkisofs
<erUSUL> nexus: you can just tar up the packages from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<dabaR> Pianoman13: I mean, that would be the obvious solution, unless it is really frozen...
<Tresmius> nexus: http://keryxproject.org/ allows you to use usb storage
<dabaR> sithx: no, not really. Do you have a DSL modem?
<nizuri> cilkay: karmic and openssh is 5.1p1
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, it worked but everything disappeared from the terminal window
<nexus> and then untar them in the same folder after installing the fresh copy? will that work ?
<erUSUL> nexus: yes
<perlmonkey> Pianoman13 you could install pastebinit
<sithx> yes, it says adsl modem :\
<dabaR> sithx: that is it, ya.
<perlmonkey> and then run your command | pastebinit
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, how?
<perlmonkey> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dabaR> sithx: do you know your username and password for the ISP?
<sithx> dabar: yes i do
<dabaR> sithx: and you tried using pppoeconf?
<sithx> dabar: yes, i did try it, it said no device found
<inveratulo> perlmonkey: pastebinit is awesome
<cilkay> nizuri: I don't know what "Karmic" is. I never went past Hardy. Is that 9.04? If so, perhaps you can install the OpenSSH package from a newer version and pin just that package. If you must build your own OpenSSH, you could always build a .deb and install that.
<dabaR> sithx: and you have it connected?
<perlmonkey> it is
<inveratulo> whoever wrote that deserves a medal
<DefineByte> anyone know how to configure the kernel to support a console frame buffer?
<nizuri> cilkay: karmic koala is 9.10
<dabaR> inveratulo: ya, cause medals are super useful :-P
<nexus> erUSUL, second thing i wanted to ask is to creat a download script of the installed packages, that i can run on any other computer where i can do only wget to get files from the internet. My objective is to download the packages on my office machine and then take them home
<dabaR> inveratulo: I guess you meant it as a figure of speech
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, http://pastebin.com/f23a2515e
<sithx> dabar: yes, its connected, checked the cables too
<dabaR> sithx: and turned on?
<sithx> yes
<jc> hello
<erUSUL> nexus: i think synaptic can generate download scripts....
<dabaR> sithx: and what is the make and model of the adsl modem?
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, wow that is so efficient, let me copy this to a note
<inveratulo> dabaR: okay, then some "metal" or perhaps excellent mettle
<iceroot> lsdluna: no, there is also a community-edition
<erUSUL> nexus: never used it so i dunno how well it works
<nizuri> cilkay: thanks :)
<perlmonkey> Pianoman13 it looks like your device is supported
<nexus> i tried doing this, but it generated the download script only for the packages which are selected for update, it does not include the preinstalled packages in the download script
<sithx> its a 'Billion ADSL modem'. It came with my Inet plan from ISP.
<cilkay> nizuri: You're welcome.
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, good news
<perlmonkey> Pianoman13 what does this command show: iwconfig
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, http://pastebin.com/f75c81c1c
<dabaR> sithx: no model number on it anywhere?
<dabaR> Check on the bottom in the imprint if there is none immediately visible
<perlmonkey> very good
<perlmonkey> just needs configuring now
<imi> hello
<dabaR> sithx: Is it white?
<dabaR> sithx: they seem to have only black and white. We could play a little game of "guess who" if you can't find the model, since I see all their models on their site. :)
<indus> hi
<Simon1245> What's the command to copy a directory?
<indus> lalalol__, hi
<Simon1245> Hello indus
<indus> lalalol__, my mistake, you need to install wine1.2
<dabaR> cp -r Simon1245
<iceroot> Simon1245: man cp will tell you -r
<sithx> dabar: model: BIPAC 51125 (black)
<gdb> Simon1245: cp -a or cp -av if you want to se what it's doing.
<indus> Simon1245, hey so you are here everyday :)
<imi> I am about to make a UML ubuntu, but mountall fails saying: http://pastebin.ca/1800077
<indus> Simon1245, when do you go to school
<perlmonkey> Pianoman13 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Simon1245> indus, Just started being here :D
<imi> what to do whith that?
<Simon1245> indus, When ever I feel for it :D
<dabaR> sithx: and it seems that all their adsl modems are modem/router combos, meaning that you will not use pppoeconf on your computer.
<Simon1245> indus, Joking, I had school today It ended 3 Pm
<perlmonkey> Pianoman13 you will need to setup your station SSID and your key on the router and on your device configuration
<indus> k
<dabaR> sithx: Please try to determine whether it is a modem+router
<Simon1245> dabaR, iceroot, gdb Thanks :)
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, that is already done
<adambuntu> is there a boxee irc channel?
<perlmonkey> ok
<Simon1245> iceroot, It said Rescrutive or something so I didn't get it :D
<dabaR> sithx: it will be easiest if it says router somewhere on the device or in its manual
<crazycool> hi there
<indus> iam thinking whether the panel is better at top or bottom
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, my router is functional in vista but not in ubuntu
<iceroot> Simon1245: ah ok
<perlmonkey> Pianoman13 have you configured the settings on your device in Linux
<crazycool> could somebody tell me how can I start my ubuntu in text mode
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, but i feel you are right i might have to redo this here in my new ubuntu environment
<iceroot> Simon1245: copy directories recursively  it says
<perlmonkey> I think so
<sithx> dabar: its just a modem. I have a wireless routher (d-link) which is not switched on atm.
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, no never done in linux yet, thanks
<Simon1245> Yea, I just saw it down there :D
<racha> Hello i need help with my 5.1, i cant get it to work
<Simon1245> iceroot, Didn't notice earlier
<crazycool> i have read many posts on forums but i can't get it works still :(
<autoclesis> this is enough for all graphics needs on ubuntu 9.10 --->2.93GHz Intel Core i3-530 Processor with Intel Hyper-Threading Technology?
<perlmonkey> it's not terribly complicated just a bit fiddly, you will need to go through the howto step by step
<iceroot> Simon1245: you can search in a manpage with /searchstring
<iceroot> Simon1245: and then enter
<perlmonkey> keep checking your log (dmesg) if it doesn't work for answers
<Pianoman13> perlmonkey, i follow the thinking, now i got to follow the internet instructions . . . talk to you in a couple of hours if all goes well, lol
<Simon1245> gdb, Does cp -a move archives only like .rar?
<iceroot> Simon1245: try to search for "directory" in man cp
<perlmonkey> ok
<crazycool> i have changed runlevel and it doesn't work
<Simon1245> iceroot, Ok one minute
<dabaR> sithx: They certainly don't advertise the existence of that device on their site. Is it branded with your ISPs logo?
<racha> Can anyone please help me with 5.1 ?
<inveratulo> Simon1245: cp -a means that it copies the files, but changes nothing like atimes, permissions etc
<Simon1245> iceroot, Worked :D
<sithx> dabar: yup
<iceroot> Simon1245: yes, makes manpages much smaller if you can search in them :)
<Simon1245> inveratulo, Oh ok, Does normal CP change its permiissions ad shit?
<dabaR> sithx: just really odd
<Simon1245> iceroot, True, I readed it all fastly
<dad61> I've got a dual boot problem that I can not figure out, yes I'm new to ubuntu
<inveratulo> Simon1245: depends on the user, if they have a umask set with different permissions, it can alter those
<dabaR> Simon1245: http://koneksen.com/modem/bipac-5112s-adsl-modemrouter/
<dabaR> Simon1245: sorry
<dad61> I get a rescue grub prompt when turning on the comp
<Simon1245> dabaR, No proble
<dabaR> sithx: http://koneksen.com/modem/bipac-5112s-adsl-modemrouter/
<Simon1245> inveratulo, Ok
<dabaR> sithx: seems like it is a modem router, honestly.
<dad61> I can boot into ubuntu
<dad61> maunually
<Simon1245> dad61, Are you dad__?
<dabaR> sithx: you should try the following.
<dad61> No, I'm brand new, first time
<sithx> dabar: sorry, its a ADSL Router, just checked the box
<Nooelia> Hoolaaa
<Simon1245> dad61, Oh ok
<dabaR> sithx: connect a cable from your modem to the computer. Then run ifconfig in a terminal, and paste the output to the pastebin.
<Simon1245> dad61, Welcome :)
<dad61> I'm booted in to Ubuntu now
<dad61> thanks Simon
<Nooelia> Nadie abla español?
<SwedeMike> !es | Nooelia
<ubottu> Nooelia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Simon1245> dad61, :)
<dad61> I'm stuck so I thought I'd try and pick you guys brains
<Nooelia> Hello
<dad61> is that ok?
<Nooelia> My names is Noelia
<dabaR> sithx: then please paste the link here so I can review it.
<Nooelia> and you?
<sithx> dabar: http://pastebin.com/m36b5ae16
<guntbert> !ot | Nooelia
<ubottu> Nooelia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<odak> Smbdy pliz tell me how to install nvidia-glx-71 in karmic, there is no one in repos
<nastas> hi all
<Simon1245> nastas, Hello
<snellcode> im using karmic.  is there a way to apt-get gedit version 2.29.5?  apt-get only gives me 2.28.0, any info appreciated
<Nooelia>  #ubuntu-es
<guntbert> !latest | snellcode why do you need 2.29.5?
<ubottu> snellcode why do you need 2.29.5?: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Nooelia> Hola+
<snellcode> ubottu: i want to change line ending types in files
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nooelia> alguien habla en español?
<snellcode> guntbert: i want to change line ending types in files
<gdb> Nooelia: If you want to speak with other Spanish speaking users, you'll need to join the channel #ubuntu-es.  This channel is in English only.
<szkolowany> a
<guntbert> snellcode: and the latest gedit is able to do that? till now I always used a coomand line tool (I think it was recode)
<snellcode> guntbert: apparently yes, it has added support for that.  ill look into that tool.  i like gedit, and its already setup nicely as the default editor, so if it had that feature, it would save me time
<snellcode> guntbert: thanks :)
<sulumar> can anyone tell me how to cange the resolution on Ubuntu 9.10 with Geforce 2. Drivers are installed and nvidia-Xconfig is done but after restarting x my monitor sais mode not supported
<dad61> I prepartitioned my drive Using Disc Director, and getting rid of the Windows back up(I have recovery discs for that) and wanted to dual boot Vista/Ubuntu, it was fine the first day or 2, then this morning I turned it on and got a Grub rescue prompt so I manually booted ubuntu from that, being new to this, I'm not sure how to repair the problem, even after reading the documentation, can anyone steer me in the right direction please, on how t
<dad61> o get back the screen that came up and gave me a choice between window and ubuntu?
<SlimG> I'm having problems mounting a ecryptfs home from a Ubuntu 9.10 homefolder backup, the filenames seems to still be encrypted after mount, could someone have a look at it and tell me what I'm doing wrong? -> http://pastebin.com/d63771048
<guntbert> snellcode: understandable :-)
<ineptmofo> does ubuntu support NTFS read/write out of the box now with 9.10 ?
<erUSUL> ineptmofo: yes
<SlimG> ineptmofo: It has for a long time
<overmind> ineptmofo: Yes
<ineptmofo> cool :)
<ineptmofo> i havent tried using it with ntfs for a long time
<ineptmofo> but wanna dualboot on my netbook
<dad61> No one wants to help me out here?
<guntbert> !info tofrodos | snellcode I found it
<ubottu> snellcode: tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8.debian.1-1 (karmic), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<erUSUL> dad61: use the instruction to recover grub.
<guntbert> snellcode: ^ contains dos2unix and unix2dos
<erUSUL> !grub2 | dad61
<ubottu> dad61: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<SlimG> I'm having problems mounting a ecryptfs home from a Ubuntu 9.10 homefolder backup, the filenames seems to still be encrypted after mount, could someone have a look at it and tell me what I'm doing wrong? -> http://pastebin.com/d63771048
<erUSUL> dad61: if you can boot into ubuntu a simple « grub-install /dev/sda » should be enoguh
<amee2k> what repo do i need to enable to get firefox 3.5 on ubuntu 9.4?
<dad61> Thanks erusul, could being 64bit be a problem?
<erUSUL> dad61: it shoudn't
<erUSUL> !backports | amee2k
<ubottu> amee2k: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ichzazen> hi
<Guest56546> hello
<Guest56546> Anyone here think they could help me out with something?
<ichzazen> hi everyone, I got a question.
<amee2k> hm... backports == unsupported updates?
<werywerymlody> chuj
<werywerymlody> chuj
<werywerymlody> chuj
<FloodBot2> werywerymlody: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snellcode> guntbert: if i really wanted gedit 2.29.5, then i would need to install that manually from source correct?  theres no apt source i can use?
<dad61> thanks, I'll go and try that...
<szkolowany> masz wpierdol debilu
<szkolowany> werywerymlody: huju
<iceroot> !anyone | Guest56546
<dad61> bye for now
<ubottu> Guest56546: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ichzazen> There is a problem with some applications
<werywerymlody> :D
<Pici> !pl | werywerymlody szkolowany
<szkolowany> werywerymlody: kultura
<ExChat> I don't understand this: I synchronized my music to my ipod using banshee but the ipod says no songs, no videos. But when I go on file manager on my computer I can clearly see and use the files on the removable device. ???
<werywerymlody> sprawdzam kto z polski :D
<werywerymlody> sorry
<werywerymlody> :D
<Pici> werywerymlody: #ubuntu-pl
<dabaR> sithx: sorry, sec
<ubottu> werywerymlody szkolowany: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<guntbert> snellcode: I didn't find any - but the tools I told you about do it just as well - without any hassles and tricks
<ichzazen> when I click anywhere in the screen, the window jumps up and click again, jumps down again.
<ichzazen> any ideas?
<snellcode> guntbert: k, ill look at that thanks again
<sithx> dabar: no problem.
<amee2k> ExChat: complain to apple about it. itunes maintains a database of all songs on your ipod. just copying the songs does nothing because the ipod only reads the index database
<blackxored> in a lvm setup when I have /dev/sda2 formatted as lvm, in order to gain space for another partition I need to follow the following steps: resize a lv, shrink the vg, shrink the pv, resize the partition, right??????
<guntbert> snellcode: have fun :)
<amee2k> ExChat: never having had an ipod for (among others) that very reason, i cannot help you to solve that problem however. i got a real music player instead.
<pavelz> anyone else having problems with libnotify?
<Guest56546> Anyway, I lost power during my dayly update and something called suno dpkg got interupted and now it won't update
<ExChat> what!
<Reyuken> o
<pavelz> got my pidin b0rked & sound does not work
<Tiders-> Is there a command to disconnect a user that is connected through SSH?
<dabaR> sithx: OK, it is certainly not just connecting by itself...wonder why.
<dabaR> sithx: can you try to restart the router by unplugging the power cord, 30 seconds with no power, then plug it back in (power cycle)
<flyback-ER> I am sick in the er, so really trying to figure this out myself is a bit of a pain
<flyback-ER> running ubutn 9 livecd
<flyback-ER> how do I disable my laptop touchpad for good
<ExChat> "I got a real music player," like what?
<ineptmofo> do it in the bios
<Guest56546> but now it want's me to run suno dpkg --configure-a "manually", and when I try it says that --configure-a isn't a command
<amee2k> ExChat: like the cheapes plug and play music player i could find. it cost me 29 EUR and works like a charm
<ooev> livecd screen does not lock the screen. any idea?
<ooev> livecd screensaver does not lock the screen. any idea?
<finiras2> i deleted some files while using nautilus in root (sudo nautilus) and apparently they weren't deleted from the disk that way because the free space didn't increase, but when i try to go to the root trash it gives me an error "operation not supported" so i cant delete it
<guntbert> Guest56546: could it be sudo dpkg..... ? (not suno)
<sithx> dabaR: will restart it nw.
<Guest56546> whopse, it was
<Guest56546> thangs gunt
<guntbert> Guest56546: :)
<flyback-ER> amee2k, look into rockbox
<Guest56546> still getting used to Ubuntu and the whole Linux thing
<flyback-ER> ROCKBOX OWNS YOUR "CANUCK"
<guntbert> !caps | flyback-ER
<ubottu> flyback-ER: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
 * amee2k points flyback-ER at ExChat 
<flyback-ER> i'm crapping blood in the er, you want some?
<flyback-ER> I can point at thing too
<flyback-ER> I hit the damn wrong button
<flyback-ER> sheesh
<ubun00b1> Hi..I need some help with bash scripts
<guntbert> flyback-ER: please stay polite
<goog1e> hi
<finiras2> what program do i use to extract img files in ubuntu
<ooev> ubuntu 9.10 livecd gnome screensaver does not lock screen. is there anyway i can change it?
<guntbert> ubun00b1: maybe #bash is better suited
<ubun00b1> ah thanks
<infenp> tati kaha
<genii> finiras2: Are they .img files created with dd or Mac img files?
<goog1e> tar
<Guest56546> guntbert: I tried that and it's still telling me it isn't a command
<finiras2> genii not sure, just img files that i normally use in windows with daemon tools or winrar
<genii> finiras2: Sounds like ISO images of a CD or so
<genii> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<draugefilekim> The "reading database" step of any apt operations is becoming very slow for me. Is there a way to optimize the database to make this faster?
<guntbert> Guest56546: yes, I overlooked that: copy/paste the following command:   sudo dpkg --configure -a   (mind the blanks)
<MisterK85> Hi everyone. Just a couple of questions about setting up a server with Ubuntu. I'm trying to install http/ftp/nntp
<jlm> hi
<MisterK85> Wondering what steps I need to take to do such.
<draugefilekim> MisterK85: sudo apt-get install apache2 nntp
<Guest56546> guntbert:
<dawid> ;D\
<draugefilekim> not sure about ftp, just do apt-cache search ...
<maxwell20010> Can I use Postfix with Microsoft Exchange >
<Guest56546> guntbert: Thanks, something's happening now
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<maxwell20010> I mean Microsoft Outlook . . .
<guntbert> Guest56546: you're welcome :-) - please remember: linux is case sensitive as well
<MisterK85> Alright. One other thing, wanting to set it up so that I can have just say multiple different domains going to different folders, how can I do that?
<Guest22920> can anyone help me with this? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/sound-knackt-1/#post-2335477
<flyback-ER> somone please tell me how to disable my touchpad in ubuntu livecd before I smash my laptop against the wall
<fhermeni> hello
<flyback-ER> this is not something I want to deal with when I am shitting blood in a hospital bed
<DJones> !language | flyback-ER
<ubottu> flyback-ER: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<HackeMate> hello, after various days configuring wpa_supplicant for manage my wireless, I found the problem, it's the wext driver. I see networkmanager uses driver ath9k, and I could like use it also in wpa_supplicant, somebody could give me a clue or how-to for get it work? thank you in advance, nice people
<flyback-ER> ok
<Guest22920> does anyone actually chat here?
<artgoeshere> I just finished a fresh install of the latest Ubuntu and I'm about to install Flash player
<bazhang> Guest22920, in #ubuntu-offtopic
<artgoeshere> Which one should I use?
<fhermeni> I have trouble with initramfs. My xen dom0 don't boot and initramfs drop me into a shell. But the keyboard is not active to check some stuff
<Pici> Guest22920: This is a support channel, if you're looking for friendly chat, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest22920> i asked for some help, but no answer...
<maxwell20010> Can I use the Postfix mail server with Microsoft Outlook ?
<guntbert> !patience | Guest22920
<ubottu> Guest22920: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ineptmofo> flyback just disable it in bios if u dont want it
<flyback-ER> Guest22920, what's up
<researcher1> which is the best version of UBUNTU for laptop installation ?
<ineptmofo> 9.10
<ineptmofo> lol
<Guest22920> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/sound-knackt-1/#post-2335477 need some help with this
<flyback-ER> ineptmofo, yeah I guess I can do that but that requires a rebot
<artgoeshere> Is one better than the other for playing SWFs? "Adobe Flash Player" "Swfdec SEF player" "Gnash SWF Player"
<flyback-ER> which means I gotta reload flash, etc all over again
<flyback-ER> ick
<flyback-ER> hey
<flyback-ER> does ubuntu have a flash drive installer
<flyback-ER> by chance
<bazhang> unetbootin
<blakkheim> !enter | flyback-ER
<ubottu> flyback-ER: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flyback-ER> sorry guess I only know englilsh :/
<fnord-apples23> hey can anyone please help me reinstall ubuntu using WUBI on vista, the install went fine but my password was not correct, since then I uninstalled but get an error message when I try to install again (Wubi on vista)
<flyback-ER> Guest22920,
<Aserd> can i use postfix with microsoft outlook
<bazhang> flyback-ER, unetbootin to make a bootable flash key
<flyback-ER> ok will that run from the livecd
<Guest22920> my sound is crackling whenever i hit a button that makes a sound
<Guest56546> hurray my update worked! Now I just need to wait for all 74 of them to install!
<tavshed> Postfix can be used by MS Outlook as pop or imap
<BluesKaj> HackeMate, try this :  sudo wpa_supplicant -Dath9k -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf  ... dunno if it works tho
<Aserd> want it
<Aserd> tools or winrar
<BoomerET> I've searched and searched, tried using gconf-editor and sabayone and pesselus. How do I disable the right-click -> Edit Menus on the top menu bar?
<flyback-ER> Guest22920, oh boy that could be a video problem even, I seen this before long time ago
<Aserd> i do that but
<BoomerET> ie, I don't want my users to be able to change menus.
<Guest22920> i ffound a forum site where my problem has been discussed
<Aserd> a ile jest elementow mniejszych od 80
<tavshed> Aserd | depends on the Postfix configuration
<flyback-ER> ok good luck to you
<BluesKaj> HackeMate, substitute whatever you call your wireless in wlan0
<Aserd> no answer you
<Guest22920> but theres another problem
<Aserd> i do that but
<fnord-apples23> anyone know how to FULLY uninstall ubuntu (installed with wubi) in order to get a clean reinstall? right now it wont let me reinstall there is an error log but I dont know what its saying, please help
<Guest22920> i get the command not found message
<Guest22920> when i type  sudo /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Aserd> even, i seen this before long time ago
<hsa2> hello
<erUSUL> Guest22920: becouse thats a configuration file
<iceroot> Guest22920: you are sudoing a conf-file
<HackeMate> BluesKaj: the drivers available in wpa_supplicant are atmel, wext, nl80211 and wired, but noone of those works
<hsa2> how can i install pidgin-webkit? (https://launchpad.net/pidgin-webkit)
<ikonia> Guest22920: tha'ts not a command
<satepc> Hey guys anyone know how to use DWM?
<Aserd> a mi wyskakuje lakon nie mozna zailnstalowac poniewaz
<Aserd> can point at thing too
<ikonia> Guest22920: what do you want to do with that file ?
<Guest22920> so whats the solution?
<Aserd> how can i use the postfix mail server with microsoft exchange >
<Guest22920> i need to change it
<HackeMate> so I wondered if there is a way to add a driver to that list, or force it to use a certain
<iceroot> Guest22920: what you want to do?
<iceroot> Guest22920: you mean edit it?
<Aserd> iceroot : you mean edit it ?
<Guest22920> change the power save for my sound card
<Guest22920> yeah
<chazco> Hi... is there a way to disable SSH password based authentication (ie, force key based) from a script?
<Aserd> hurray my updaGuest22920 worked ! now i just need to wait for all 74 of them
<iceroot> Guest22920: sudo vim /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<guntbert> Aserd: stop that please
<ikonia> chazco: sure, disable clear password based auth in /etc/sshd_config
<erUSUL> HackeMate: wext and nl80211 should cover most wifi drivers out there
<Guest22920> iceroot, didnt work either
<chazco> ikonia - I'm trying to do it from a script, but i'm not sure how... probably some sort of regular expression
<tavshed> MS Exchange can pull emails from Postfix using the Exchange POP Connector
<Aserd> anyone know how to fully uninstall ubuntu installed with wubi in order
<iceroot> Guest22920: post errors
<BluesKaj> HackeMate, yeah I suspected that , atheros might work with nl80211
<ikonia> chazco: why do it in a script ? it's one line to change from yes to no
<Aserd> creaBluesKajd with dd or mac img files ?
<Guest22920> sudo vim /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ....
<ikonia> chazco: (also make sure key based auth is set to "yes" or you're in trouble)
<iceroot> Guest22920: errors
<chazco> ikonia - It's my Ubuntu recovery script, find it to be essential
<Guest22920> sudo: vim: command not found
<tavshed> Exchange POP connector comes with Exchange
<bazhang> Aserd, please stop now
<Aserd> t want my users to be able
<guntbert> !ops | Aserd pasting random texts
<ubottu> Aserd pasting random texts: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<iceroot> Guest22920: ah yes, vim is not installed by default, use vi instead of vim
<ikonia> chazco: just sed yes to no
<HackeMate> erUSUL: yes it should, but I try to connect to a university wifi and it's becoming too complicated, I read the wpa_supplicant's debug and seems a problem with SSL, that reading forums talking about driver. If I try with networkmanager that uses the ath9k driver, works, so I wanted to experiment this way
<iceroot> Guest22920: or use nano, i think its easier for you
<Guest22920> that worked!
<HackeMate> I'll try more with nl80211 then, BluesKaj - thanks
<finiras2> how do i extract a dvd image file, is there a ubuntu equalivent to winrar?
<Roasted> Has anybody successfully set up Ubuntu Cloud? I'm curious if I could bump some questions off of somebody via PM if theyre familiar with its set up.
<Guest22920> how can i save my edit?
<wildman> hello #ubuntu, I was wondering if anyone knows about a tool like Charles Web Proxy (www.charlesproxy.com), but free as in beer
<Mike_lifeguard> The "reading database" step of any apt operations is becoming very slow for me. Is there a way to optimize the database to make this faster?
<iceroot> Guest22920: in vi? or nano?
<Guest22920> vi worked
<erUSUL> HackeMate: NM uses wpa_supplicant under the hood
<iceroot> Guest22920: esc :wq  to save
<ikonia> Roasted: I've run it on 3 dev boxes
<ikonia> Roasted: not the best / cleanest setup
<Guest22920> what does that mean? esc and then?
<BluesKaj> HackeMate, rather than use wpa_supplicant on my laptop , which uses the atheros card , I use wicd network manager and it works well.
<Roasted> ikonia, are you suggesting that ubuntu cloud itself isnt that clean of a setup, or that YOUR setups in particular arent that thorough?
<iceroot> Guest22920: with esc you go into command-mode and then type  :wq
<Juliata> Hi! I need to lower the resolution of the movie; I leave codecs the same; does anyone know the command-line way (ffmpeg) to do that?
<ikonia> Roasted: little of both
<Guest22920> excellent, cheers!
<Roasted> ikonia, my boss asked I look into it with possible intention of deploying it to a couple hundred laptops we have in house. I'm just trying to set up a simple and very basic test environment with it.
<logankoester> What do you guys use for monitoring processes and making sure they get restarted if they crash?
<HackeMate> BluesKaj: yea, but I'm trying to find an universal way to configure via console the wireless connection, so I could run a script via ssh to do it (I have some users that asks me to do this)
<Mike_lifeguard> Juliata: try #ffmpeg or #openvideo - if gmaxwell is online, he is typically quite helpful
<Roasted> ikonia, for something as large scale as 400-500 laptops to be running on ubuntu cloud, would you suggest I look elsewhere?
<Juliata> Mike_lifegueard, thanks a lot!
<ikonia> Roasted: running laptops ?? do you mean using the laptops as host ?
<satepc> Hey anyone here use DWM?
<odak> Plz I am loosing my head, can smbdy find me in which ubuntu nvidia-glx-71 is supported by default
<fnord-apples23> guys Im trying to reinstall ubuntu using wubi and I get this error message can anyone help PLEASE : OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'C:\\ubuntu\\install\\ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso'
<Roasted> ikonia, well we'd set up the cloud on a larger server, and have the laptops feed off of it... or whatever... not sure if Im using the proper terminology :P
<lo-ryan> logankoester: you could use cfengine or puppet
<ikonia> Roasted: ahhh so use the cloud for remote processing
<Roasted> ikonia, my boss likes the feel and ease of use of ubuntu, and was curious if we could run ubuntu on these laptops BUT in a thin client sort of environment.
<ikonia> Roasted: the client number doesn't really matter in that respect,
<finiras2> how do i extract a dvd image file, .IMG?
<Roasted> ikonia, have you used the cloud in a manner such as I'm describing?
<ikonia> Roasted: I wouldn't try to use them as actual "clients" think of the cloud as VM imgrastructure
<ikonia> Roasted: if you mean as remote processing resources, then yes, that's an excellent option
<Roasted> ikonia, I guess we're just trying to try out a fully free and open source method of using existing hardware in a thin client-like environment, where instead of mass imaging these systems, they boot to the network and grab one pre-built "image" and run off of that.
<ikonia> Roasted: I wouldn't recommend (personally) trying to use the virtual hosts as netboots for laptops, the clouds meant for "local" processing to the cloud
<ikonia> Roasted: I suppose if you got the client thin enough it would work though
<ikonia> Roasted: I'd be interested in how it works out for you
<Roasted> ikonia, I understand. Is there anything in the realm of what I'm trying to do in regard to Ubuntu that would be better suited?
<Roasted> ikonia, well, I definitely have my work cut out fo rme. I have the ubuntu server/cloud or whatever installed on a test desktop here, and now Im completely clueless on where to go. I figured I'd ask around before I devote more time on it, just in case it was a bad idea.
<logankoester> lo-ryan: thanks i'll check those out
<ikonia> Roasted: well for the thin client you're suggesting your laptops still going to be doing the work, so just a netboot server, however you may want to look at local installs on the laptops, but then applications that run off the cloud
<Roasted> ikonia, but how would that be beneficial? I can understanding running the images 100% local, or running the images 100% from server, but to use the OS on each laptop + apps from server, where's the benefit in that?
<amshegar> привет всем
<chazco> ikonia - Sorted... sed -i 's/^.*PasswordAuthentication.*$/PasswordAuthentication no/ sshd_config - should find the line with PasswordAuthentication in it, regardless of comment status or current value and set to no :)
<bazhang> !ru | amshegar
<ubottu> amshegar: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BluesKaj> Juliata, try the ffmpeg tutorial site , it's a bit involved but scroll down to find what you need to know http://howto-pages.org/ffmpeg/
<traveller111> songbird doesnt play any music, theres no sound
<ikonia> Roasted: so running the OS of a local install will make the laptops run better as it's a local resource, however applications that need to do work, eg: computer modelling, accounting packages etc, run them on the cloud and let you $X node cloud environment do the work and just present it back to your laptop
<Xase> Hey, how would one from inside ubuntu "burn" an iso to an MS pro duo
<damjanzg> what is currently LTS
<Xase> I want to use it for installing ubuntu on my wife's acer
<Pici> damjanzg: 6.06 and 8.04.  10.04 is coming up in April.
<traveller111> i tried google and many forums, but nothing worked out. can anyone help me with songbird?
<Roasted> ikonia, Hmm... I understand.
<Ahlee> root@alpha:/# w
<Ahlee> w: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Ahlee> ruhroh
<Roasted> ikonia, just trying to gather some thoughts and what direction I want to take here...
<ikonia> Roasted: that's a best of both worlds senarios
<sieson> I've never run compiz on my system before because of its problems with ATI cards, but now I just tried it and it seems that all my problems are solved but there is only one problem. It takes too long to maximize a window. Does anyone know why is that?
<Ahlee> root@alpha:/# apt-get install libc6-dev
<Roasted> ikonia, is this a setup you personally have tried?
<airco> when i wget a .tgz from of my host acounts to the other i get: 08:25:05 ERROR 403: Forbidden. - what i do wrong?
<Ahlee> apt-get: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: undefined symbol: _ZNSt6locale5facet18_S_create_c_localeERP15__locale_structPKcS2_, version GLIBCXX_3.4
<Xase> traveller111: what do you want to know about songbird.
<traveller111> theres no sound
<Xase> ... Hmm
<ikonia> Roasted: keep in mind if you netboot the laptops, all the processing will still be local to the laptop, but they will be slow due to running the whole OS in ram and having to swap out (think livecd)
<Ahlee> thoughts on how I could have managed to whack libc6 and libstdc++?
<Xase> Unfamiliar with that problem...
<traveller111> alright, cheers anyway
<damjanzg> Pici:is there some newer releas that supports nvidia-glx-71
<ikonia> Roasted: I've not done that setup with ubuntu cloud, but certainly with other cluster technology, it's teh setup I'm working on with my dev clound enviornment now
<Xase> Let me see real quick traveller111 if I can duplicate the problem.
<ikonia> Roasted: I'm having a few problems as my dev environments interconnects are a bit to slow (I think)
<Roasted> ikonia, ehh... what will be slow exactly... the apps, or the OS? Because if the OS is still on the laptop Iw ould think the OS would zip along, leaving apps (possibly) running slower.
<Pici> damjanzg: I see that package in both the 8.10 and 9.04 repositories.
<ooev> q
<ikonia> Roasted: if the OS is installed locally on the laptop - it will be fast, if the OS is netboot it will be slow
<leopino> \server explosionirc.net
<Roasted> ikonia, and with your suggestion, OS = local, apps = network, but processing OF the apps = local. am I correct?
<Xase> traveller111:
<Xase> Did you install it from the website?
<ikonia> Roasted: no, processing of the cloud aware apps will be remove, processing of other apps, will be local
<traveller111> i tried several things
<damjanzg> Pico: and he is not in 9.10, I need it for nvidia alta graphic card
<traveller111> but one was to install it from the website
<leopino> \server explosion.irc.net
<Xase> traveller111:
<ikonia> leopino:  its /server not \server
<Xase> http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird <<< try that
<Trek> damjanzg, you tried System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers ?
<Roasted> ikonia, I see. Hmm... Im just trying to think if this is something thats actually worthwhile...
<justanothercoder> hello everyone, i was just typing my email and accidentally hit some key and my ubuntu color scheme now looks like evertyhing is inverted or something
<Cata> como estas
<ikonia> Roasted: if you have heave processing apps, such as computer modelling, accounting, etc, I feel yes
<ikonia> !es | Cata
<ubottu> Cata: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<leopino> \server explosionirc.net
<justanothercoder> how do i restore it back to my normal theme. this is black and with weird colors
<damjanzg> Pico:yes, and there is no one for that card, I read that they last supported in glx-71 so I nead it
<Cata> gfgdehv
<Cata> catalin
<Roasted> ikonia, well, what the students will be doing is typically openoffice, firefox, and other similar stuff. I'm just wondering how worthwhile it is for a setup like THAT...
<Cata> neghehgjde
<ikonia> Cata: this channel is English
<ikonia> !es | Cata
<Cata> mcnvvrfgtwjgjxdbvbxnduehyfgdetyfeufrtyuifgrt6372fuderymkufqoeg
<ikonia> Roasted: personally, I can't see a benifit unless your using true thing client stuff, if you can get the client thin enough it's worth a go
<Xase> Does that help at all traveller111 or did you try that already?
<ikonia> Roasted: I'd be interested in how you get on with it
<marikilla99> ola
<traveller111> both ;)
<HackeMate> Cata were talking catalán, that's a language from a part of spain, he was just looking for war :/
<ikonia> !es | marikilla99
<ubottu> marikilla99: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Roasted> ikonia, well, this also isnt something that were looking to do as a SOLUTION of a problem. My boss is just warming up to Ubuntu more and more and wants to try and tweak around with different things, and the cloud idea came to mind.
<justanothercoder> my ubuntu color scheme just got inverted, how do i fix this?
<marikilla99> hello k tal
<ikonia> Roasted: worth trying
<damjanzg> Pico:what you suggest to install then 9.04 or 8.04?
<PsychoMari0> in kubuntu how can i remove the bouncing icon when i click on a program?
<Roasted> ikonia, yeah. it cant hurt. We'll just have to do a truckload of testing. The last thing I want is to have 500 laptops bomb on me and have to re-image them back to the way they were.
<ikonia> Roasted: I'd pick a smaller number than 500 to test with ;)
<Roasted> ikonia, oh definitely. But I mean I want to do prolonged testing here. I dont want to start with 10, then 30, then 250, then 500 and THEN something backfire.
<ikonia> Roasted: keep notes, I'd be intersted in how you get on, make sure your cloud has good IO and a fast network
<Ahlee> how do you correct shared library issues?  Looks like libc.so. (trailing dot makes me suspicious here) - running 'w' or 'who' reports it cannot open shared object file, strace w shows it's walking through normal lib directories and is unable to find libc.so., not sure why it's looking for libc.so. and not libc.so or libc.so.6
<ikonia> Ahlee: what have you done to break this ?
<Ahlee> /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf does include /usr/local/lib, and the only libc* i have install are in /lib and /usr/lib - wise to comment out /usr/local/lib and run ldconfig?
<Ahlee> ikonia: That is an excellent, excellent question.
<mcphail> Ahlee: maybe it's just my paranoia - but if "w" starts behaving strangely I'd check for a rootkit first
<ikonia> Ahlee: give me an example of a command that's failing please ?
<robot_jesus> does gnome have an SVN shell extension type thingy ?
<traveller111> i tried google and many forums, but nothing worked out. can anyone help me with songbird? i dont get any sound
<robyromania> hi all, i have a nasty error going on in usb-creator-gtk: i try to make a disk bootable on karmic 9.10 with an image of jaunty 9.04. i did it over and over again, and always get the same error: "Checksums do not match.  Retry?" I've checked the checksum of the image and it's all right. what is the problem? am i doing something wrong?
<robot_jesus> similar to tortoise svn for windows
<Ahlee> ikonia: last thing I did was issued make as normal user against HandBrake source
<ikonia> robot_jesus: someone was asking this earlier, we couldn't find anything
<Sa4D> hey all
<Ahlee> ikonia: jalons@alpha:~$ w
<Ahlee> w: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mcphail> robot_jesus: there is a nautilus script for svn
<ikonia> Ahlee: can you run "ldd /usr/bin/w" ?
<Trek> robyromania: perhaps the USB drive is bad?
<Ahlee> yeah, let me pastebin the output
<Ahlee> but it's reporting libc.so.6 pointing to /lib/libc.so.6, libc.so. => not found
<ikonia> Ahlee: you've deleted (somehow) that file then
<abhi_nav> whats the reason behind hanging my pc? is it ubuntu prob or hardware prob?
<robyromania> Trek: i don't think it is. i'm working with it for two years, and copy-pasting works fine
<Ahlee> http://pastebin.com/m6a4d255c
<ikonia> Ahlee: looks like glibc is messed up / missing
<Ahlee> Interesting.
<Ahlee> dpkg -l is showing only glibc-doc as installed
<ikonia> Ahlee: doesn't mean the individual file has not been deleted
<Ahlee> Now I'm just intrigued
<Ahlee> ikonia: *nod*
<robyromania> Trek: i've also come to this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/502228 seems like this guy has the same problem. they say it's a bug they're working on.
<abhi_nav> whats the reason behind hanging my pc? is it ubuntu prob or hardware prob?
<guntbert> !details | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<traveller111> can anyone help me with songbird? i dont get any sound
<Ahlee> so where should libc.so. link to?  running ldd on /usr/bin/w on a hardy box doesn't list libc.so., I don't have another 9.04.x system to check against to match this host
<ichat> when i  try to install ubuntu 9.10 on my pc it kind of mess up grub i think:   the setup:   4x 1tb    (1gb boot on first disk)    1gb swap on 2 3 and 4,   and the rest of the space  with kraid  (raid 5)  on md0   -    when install completes it tells me that its installing grub on hd0   but after reboot - nothing happens  (no boot)  what am i doing wrong
<abhi_nav> now this happens for 3rd time. my pc hangs. everything is just stopped-mouse, keyboard, programms etc.
<Diverdude> I have a short MPEG video i cannot play on my ubuntu. Are there additional codecs somewhere i might install in order to make it work?
<ikonia> Ahlee: you're on a 64bit box ?
<abhi_nav> guntbert; now this happens for 3rd time. my pc hangs. everything is just stopped-mouse, keyboard, programms etc.
<Ahlee> and I guess I'm going to have to come up with a 9.04 box, statically build dpkg and related tools and 'force' intallation back ontop of this if i want to try to save this system
<cmp> ikonia, will you help ?
<Ahlee> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> Ahlee: interesting
<ikonia> Ahlee: look at the output of ldd - it's poining at a 32bit libc ??
<ikonia> cmp: with what ?
<abhi_nav> guntbert; now this happens for 3rd time. my pc hangs. everything is just stopped-mouse, keyboard, programms etc. Ubuntu 9.04
<guntbert> abhi_nav: my first guess is a hardware problem (overheating, bad memory)...
<Ahlee> oh crazy I missed that
<cmp> i want to install some program . it called simian . here is the link for it     http://www.cs.utah.edu/~jmk/simian/download.htm
<ikonia> Ahlee: it's pointing at a 64bit linker, and a 32bit libc ????
<cmp> this is really important program for radio automation
<abhi_nav> guntbert: heating is increased these days could it be the only prob? or the os has some role?
<Ahlee> libc.so.6 is the 32 bit libc?
<Ahlee> I'm not sure which line is the linker you're referring to
<ikonia> ALapo: well, it's saying /lib so unless /lib64 is pointing/linked to /lib - yes
<Diverdude> I have a short MPEG video i cannot play on my ubuntu. Are there additional codecs somewhere i might install in order to make it work?
<abhi_nav> guntbert: heating is increased these days could it be the only prob? or the os has some role??? how to keep lapotp cool?
<Ahlee> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root   root       4 2009-06-17 14:52 lib64 -> /lib
<ikonia> cmp: I'd strongly advise you not to play with this, you'll need to build this from source and you're not setup to do that at this time
<traveller111> can anyone help me with songbird? i dont get any sound
<ikonia> Ahlee: ok, that's good then, phew
<fosco__> Diverdude, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ahlee> yeah I was starting to wonder
<ikonia> Ahlee: so then the problem is that the file is simpley missing
<alexm_> what's the current advice for setting up a private repository? I don't want to mirror any repositories, I just want to manage custom packages on my servers more easily
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi is it possible to restart X without quitting running processes? thanks
<Sate> well wonder if it worked
<ikonia> IpSe_DiXiT: no
<Ahlee> ikonia: the file should be libc.so. (the trailing dot is important here, no?)
<cmp> ikonia, well... this is a really important and needed for my work
<IpSe_DiXiT> ikonia: uff... really?
<guntbert> abhi_nav: I cannot *know* - but in my experience it was always a hardware related problem - you can monitor the temperatures in your laptop
<Ahlee> only file modified this year in /lib is libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<fosco__> IpSe_DiXiT, no
<cmp> ikonia, and i cant find another program which could give me same result
<ikonia> IpSe_DiXiT: sorry
<Ahlee> which kind of makes sense
<ikonia> cmp: you're going to have to do a really big ammount of reading to understand it
<fullstop> Hi all. I'm running 9.10, and wifi sometimes works and sometimes does not.  It appears that my eth0 / eth1 swap at boot perodically.  http://www.pastebin.org/93125
<cmp> so you cant do ikonia?
<fullstop> the kernel knows about my wlan card, but network-manager doesn't see it.
<ikonia> cmp: I can do it - you won't be able to
<Trek> robyromania, if its a bug then you will have to wait for the developers to fix it
<Sate> Cannot send to channel #archlinux
<Sate> Cannot send to channel #archlinux
<jon5001> hello.  does anyone know a way to capture contact information that appears in email (not email just addresses) using Evolution?  Note, there are such "grabber" add ons for MS Outlook.  you simply highlight the area with contact information and right click then the add-on interprets field mapping.
<cmp> ikonia. step me
<abhi_nav> guntbert: how to monitor temp correctly??? and how to keep laptop cool???
<ikonia> cmp: it's too complex
<abhi_nav> guntbert: what do u generally do in overheating case?
<traveller111> can anyone help me with songbird? i dont get any sound. i use alsa
<fosco__> abhi_nav, lm-sensors
<ikonia> cmp: you can't navigate a file system comfortably - so custom compiling legacy code isn't going to be straight forward
<abhi_nav> fosco__ is it the softwar?
<robyromania> Trek: thanks. for this time, i think i'll burn the image to a cd and install it that way
<abhi_nav> fosco__ how to get it?
<ikonia> cmp: and that's not a critisism, that's just running before walking
<SKULL> hi
<fosco__> abhi_nav, sudo aptitude install lm-sensors
<abhi_nav> fosco__ ok
<ikonia> Ahlee: the question is how did it get deleted ?
<freeride> how to share Internet to another ubuntu machine?
<abhi_nav> fosco__ and guntbert: thnx
<ikonia> !ics | freeride
<ubottu> freeride: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<SKULL> can i install leetmode software????
<Ahlee> ikonia: believe me if I knew I'd answer
<guntbert> abhi_nav: as I never overclock my systems I only had temperature problems due to fan failure
<freeride> ikonia THANKS :0
<bazhang> SKULL, what is that
<cmp> ikonia, i want to do it - i need it
<abhi_nav>  guntbert: ok
<ikonia> cmp:  then you need to put in some time researching
<cmp> i have no time ikonia.
<cmp> no time
<SKULL> it's like monitor you system as backtrack
<ikonia> cmp: then it's not going to happen
<cmp> clients will not wait ikonia,
<Ahlee> so far today, i've run apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade, system was fine.  I installed linux-headers-`uname -r` and rebuilt vmware server 2's tools (most likely when it went bad, but no recollection of issues immediately following)
<ikonia> cmp: then pay for comercial support from canonical.com
<Ahlee> i then grabbed handbrake's source and ran make, it bombed out, so I started digging through errors and noticed
<Trek> !enter Ahlee
<Trek> !enter | Ahlee
<ubottu> Ahlee: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hapik> hello, after having started an application in CLI: (application_name &) it is closed when CLI is closed. What to do to keep it running?
<bazhang> Ahlee, you wish to compile handbrake?
<Ahlee> Thanks Trek
<SKULL> <bazhang> like BackTrack
<Ahlee> bazhang: HandBrake is the least of my concerns at this point.
<Trek> hapik: alt + f2 -> type in the application name
<Trek> hapik: that runs it through the GUI, and not terminal
<rabbi1> ﻿installed apache2 -> tested -> working fine, installed php5﻿ -> tested -> working fine, installed mysql﻿ -> tested﻿ -> working fine, installed phymyadmin ﻿ ->tested ->not good. after this even http://localhost is also not available
<bazhang> SKULL, are you using backtrack or Ubuntu
<SKULL> shows me the memory usage and CPU and network
<ichat> cmp the newbie friendly - way would be to run the windows version (your probably familiar with that,  from inside a windows box in  virtualbox
<mcphail> hapik: run it using "screen"
<bazhang> SKULL, you mean conky
<cmp> ichat, explain please
<ikonia> ichat: won't work as he can't interface with nvidia cards directly through virtual box, it would be a virtual video card
<nanotube> hapik: run "nohup app_name &"
<SKULL> i download it but not like that one in backtrack
<hapik> Trek: I know that, although starting in console is sometimes more convinient for me
<SKULL> in the backtrack is nice
<bazhang> SKULL, downloaded what
<nanotube> hapik: that way when you close the terminal afterwards, the gui app will still remain running.
<SKULL> Conky
<ichat> cmd whats your cpu kind  brand and model?
<nanotube> hapik: otherwise, you can use the alt-f2 shortcut...
<Quique> hi
<Trek> hapik: by loading it via GUI, it bypasses terminal access.  Using the terminal means the app is running in terminal.  You close that terminal, it goes POOF
<bazhang> SKULL, so then configure it, there is an excellent beginners guide at ubuntuforums; would you like the link?
<SKULL> download i meant install it
<traveller111> can anyone help me with songbird? i dont get any sound. i use alsa
<SKULL> yes PLZ
<nanotube> Trek: not if you use nohup. give it a try. :)
<bazhang> SKULL, just a moment while I get it
<ichat> ikonia - your probably right :S
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 SKULL
<ichat> brb
<SKULL> thank you
<abhi_nav> hi
<lucash> hi ,,,,,, :)
<rabbi1> ﻿installed apache2 -> tested -> working fine, installed php5﻿ -> tested -> working fine, installed mysql﻿ -> tested﻿ -> working fine, installed phymyadmin ﻿ ->tested ->not good. after this even http://localhost is also not available
<cmp> ichat. explain
<ikonia> cmp: he was suggesting using the application in a vritual machine running windows
<ikonia> cmp: however that won't work as it's not got direct access to the hardware
<hapik> nanotube: nohup works, but it leaves nohup.out file. I guess I can disable it when I read man nohup. Thanks
<methras> Good evening everyone
<nanotube> hapik: np :)
<methras> I hope someone is able to help me a bit... I am having issues with my soundcard. The thing is that it works when the computer is freshly booted and after a while it just stops working. I have absolutely no idea how to fix this. I have gone through the help in !sound and that doesn't resolve it.
<Ahlee> I see that /lib/libc.so.6 is a symlink to /lib/libc-2.9.so - other than tracing through the output of calling a progrram that links to libc.so.6 with strace or similar, how can I find where exactly this is breaking?
<Pianoman13> i tried to configure my wireless following the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo but got lost somewhere in one of the install or in one of the windows . . . really need help on this one
<nanotube> hapik: to avoid nohup.out: "nohup appname > /dev/null &"
<ikonia> Ahlee: you don't need to strace it, just follow the simlinks through
<Ahlee> ikonia: That's the thing - symlinks are valid
<nanotube> methras: tried restarting pulseaudio?
<WEXFORDMAN> Hi, looking for some help getting dvd playback working on my unbuntu 9.10 install
<nanotube> !medibuntu | WEXFORDMAN
<ubottu> WEXFORDMAN: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<methras> nanotube, how do I do that? Haven't tried that, no.
<ikonia> Ahlee: check permissions on the files then too
<Ahlee> ikonia: /lib/libc.so.6 points to /lib/libc-2.9.so, /lib/libc-2.9.so is there
<nibbler> Ahlee: then, what is strace saying (use -eopen)
<WEXFORDMAN> Ubottu: I have medibuntu installed, and no luck
<cmp> ikonia , you know what ... it was my mistake that i asked for your help ..i thought you can be really helpful. but really i see how much you enjoy to stress the others to by reading what you dont want to give them ....what i can say here for you is ..i wish you will be needing something so badly and you keep asking asking and they will enjoy stressing you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Trek> WEXFORDMAN: direct your comments to nanotube, ubottu is being used by all of us.
<nanotube> methras: look for processes named "pulseaudio" and kill them. then, start pulseaudio again with "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start"
<traveller111> can anyone help me with songbird? i dont get any sound. i use alsa
<ikonia> cmp: I am happy to help you, as I've been trying to do, but at this stage it is beyond your abilities, if you have clients needing this, then I suggest you visit www.canonical.com and pay for comercial support
<Ahlee> ok, I see it's actually looking for an escaped libc.so.\6
<Pianoman13> if someone know how to install a wireless connection and can help me understand the instructions i would really appreciate as i already spent over 14 hours trying to solve this issue on my hp laptop
<nanotube> WEXFORDMAN: did you install the libdvdcss package from the medibuntu repo/
<methras> nanotube, I will try that now
<WEXFORDMAN> nanotube: i have medibutu isntalled and no luck, als lidvdcss2
<cmp> ikonia , trust me if i can find some other place to ask for support i wouldnt come here never only because of you
<nanotube> methras: good luck - let know how it goes? :)
<Ahlee> rather than libc.so.6,
<ikonia> cmp: www.canonical.com does support packages
<abhi_nav> i want to buy compressed air can. i live in Panvel, India. anybody from India using compressed air for their comuters????
<methras> nanotube, will do :)
<Chinta> Hi everyone. I am not very much savvy computer-wise, but I try my best to move to Ubuntu. I bought a laptop (Acer Extensa 5235) precisely for being described as Linux friendly, but when it initiates, I get an error message saying something like "failed to enable ATAPI-something (mask 0xsomething)". The computer, as far as I can tell (which is quite close) seems to work alright, but I wonder what the deal is. Anyone? Please?
<nanotube> WEXFORDMAN: so what exactly isn't working?
<nanotube> WEXFORDMAN: what are you seeing when you try to play a dvd?
<nibbler> Ahlee: try to supply it by createing a symlink...
<fsufitch> can someone help me with iptables configuration for port forwarding from a server to another computer on the same private VPN?
<ikonia> fsufitch: #netfilter and #iptables are also good channels, specific for iptables
<ikonia> fsufitch: also look at ubuntu firewall
<nanotube> WEXFORDMAN: and what app are you using to try to play?
<Pianoman13> this is  my card, i think Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG
<hapik> nanotube: thanks again. the obvious solutions are the best
<WEXFORDMAN> nanotube: errors when i was getting erros saygin unable to read etc
<fsufitch> ikonia, i followed the first part of this "tutorial", but would ubuntu's firewall be interfering? http://www.hackorama.com/network/portfwd.shtml
<abhi_nav> i want to buy compressed air can. i live in Panvel, India. anybody from India using compressed air for their comuters????
<fsufitch> ikonia, i'll join #iptables and ask there too
<methras> nanotube, When I killed the process it started automaticaly. Still no sound. :(
<nanotube> hapik: hehe, well, nohup is only obvious if you know about it... :)
<WEXFORDMAN> nanotube: using vlc medai
<abhi_nav> i want to buy compressed air can. i live in Panvel, India. anybody from India using compressed air for their computers????
<Chinta> No one knows what a "failed to enable ATAPI" error while initiating could be related to?
<Ahlee> ha.
<ikonia> fsufitch: just been educated, it's uncoplicated firewall, not ubuntu firewall, that may help you find the right tool
<bazhang> abhi_nav, #ubuntu-in would have indian users
<ikonia> Ahlee: winner ?
<mcphail> abhi_nav: please don't keep repeating that. It is off topic
<abhi_nav> bazhang: & mcphail: ok
<nanotube> methras: are you sure you actually killed it? you have to sudo kill, because process is running as root.
<Ahlee> Well, that was not wise.  I moved the libc.so.6 symlink to libc.so.6.bak (sudo mv libc.so.6{,.bak})
<ikonia> Ahlee: not good
<Pianoman13> i tried to configure my wireless following the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo but got lost somewhere in one of the install or in one of the windows . . . really need help on this one
<nibbler> fsufitch: just mind the order of the rules, -A appends, -I inserts on top - make sure the result is ok
<ikonia> Ahlee: everything broke now ?
<Chinta> :-(
<Ahlee> ikonia: yeah...I forgot that even mv is dynamically linked
<nanotube> abhi_nav: yes, i am using compressed air sometimes to blow dust out of my laptop heatsink... so?
<ikonia> Ahlee: yup, easy to get caught out
<Ahlee> so I guess I boot to a rescue environment and see if I can put it back together
<fsufitch> nibbler, i only have a single rule :)  the packets are getting to the other computer on the VPN, but it doesn't seem any response gets back, nor that the server here responds
<nanotube> WEXFORDMAN: hrm... well, maybe try another player? (though vlc is usually very good about this...)
<fsufitch> nibbler, so i'm thinking the packets arrive but get blocked somehow
<abhi_nav> nanotube: where do u live?
<Ahlee> at this point I'm thinking it might be time just to reinstall. :)
<hapik> nanotube: it's often more putting two and two together then knowledge
<nibbler> fsufitch: i can tell you that a simple forward wont make you happy in 99% of the cases
<ichat> cmp  -  whould you also ask me to teatch you to fly a helicopter in about 5mins time,
<nanotube> abhi_nav: usa
<abhi_nav> nanotube: i mean i want to buy one but not getting? how and where do u get it?
<nibbler> fsufitch: also you need to enable forwarding in /proc somewhere
<abhi_nav> nanotube: then its ok
<WEXFORDMAN> nanotube: movie player also fails, ad gxine also, no matter what i use its failing
<ikonia> Ahlee: ig glibc is in a mess, it's always time for a re-install
<abhi_nav> nanotube: i want somebody from near Mumbai, India
<traveller111> can anyone help me with songbird? i dont get any sound. i use alsa
<nibbler> fsufitch: and mind the return path of packages etc. just check out rinetd maybe?
<cmp> am i asking you to teach me for flying ichat.
<snoop> Hi
<cmp> i didnt even ask you to teach me any thing icaht.
<ichat> well you are askin ikonia - a question quite simular ;)
<fsufitch> nibbler, thanks for the pointers, i'll look into it
<nibbler> !who | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ahlee> I'm still at aloss for how I pulled that off.  It had to be vmware's vmware-config.pl, but I've never seen it do anything remtely close to this
<ichat> trust me i know
<snoop> I need some knowledge about pam_group module anybody can help me
<xfact> hello
<Pianoman13> this is  my card i think, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG
<theadmin> Please help me to COMPLETELY remove old kernel.
<nibbler> Ahlee: i'd in general recommend *not* to use vmware, but rather some supported software like virtualbox, saves you a lot of trouble
<mcphail> Ahlee: are you _sure_ you haven't been rooted?
<cmp> you who started to talk by offering help . so i thought you can explain. i didnt think you are another ikonia.
<ellar> hello, can i limit a certain program only to start one instance? for example, if skype is open, do not open another skype while it runs?
<laeg> !id3
<xfact> Can anyone tell me how to enable smoothest font in Ubuntu 9.10? I am having problem.
<ichat> cmp dont be rude, you didn't even tell me what hardware you are running at
<Ahlee> mcphail: yes, I'm positive this system has not been rooted
<abhi_nav> xfact: u r from india naa?
<cmp> you didnt ask me ichat.
<ichat> yes i did
<abhi_nav> xfact: my i pm u?
<fosco__> xfact, system - preferences - appearance - fonts - advanced
<nibbler> ellar: if this is not to restrict users, write a wrapperscript
<cmp> and if i was rude i chat . i would tell you more .. but iam not .
<xfact> abhi_nav, Yup, so you are
<ichat> i asked you about your cpu didn't i
<Pianoman13> as a new ubuntu user, if someone knows how to install a wireless connection and can help me understand the instructions i would really appreciate your guidance as i already spent over 14 hours trying to solve this issue on my hp laptop
<mcphail> Ahlee: only time i have ever seen "w" break was on a rooted box
<cmp> if you want to ask me something ichat. then ask and i will answer - but i didnt see any of you
<methras_> nanotube, my computer kinda froze when I killed pulseaudio again so now I will have to wait for the sound to dissappear again to check it
<cmp> every one talking to me here i see it in a red lines ichat
<nibbler> mcphail: he deleted a symlink to a lib
<ellar> nibbler, i accidentally sometimes open another skype, and then it returns to zero becauso it can't log on...
<cmp> so i can see who is talking to me ichat
<xfact> fosco__, I know but you know any special setting that makes fonts even more smoother?
<fosco__> !wifi | Pianoman13
<ubottu> Pianoman13: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chipgeri> not able to enable desktop effects on new dell studio...how do i fix it?
<Ahlee> mcphail: prior to today I'd agree, and technically nibbler it broke before I renamed the symlink
<ichat> cmp whats your cpu kind  brand and model?
<Pianoman13> i tried to configure my wireless following the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo but got lost somewhere in one of the install or in one of the windows . . . really need help on this one
<ichat> whats what i  asked you]\
<xfact> There are many settings and I do not know which for what...
<fosco__> xfact, that's all
<Trek> chipgeri: do you have a graphics card that supports it?  what errors do you get?
<nibbler> ellar: create a script that first checks with ps if skype is running, and if not, starts skype. from then on use this script to start skype (called a wrapper)
<xfact> fosco__, Well, thanks anyway
<cmp> my cpu is : dell inspiron 1525 ichat
<Pianoman13> fosco__, hello
<nibbler> Ahlee: sorry, then
<abhi_nav> xfact: read my pm
<cmp> intel core 2duo ichat
<ichat> model?
<Tresmius> Does anyone have experience with using webcams on ubuntu?
<blakkheim> !anyone | Tresmius
<ubottu> Tresmius: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cmp> Dell inspiron 1525 ichat
<ichat> cuz if its new enought you could try and run  Hw virt
<ikonia> #
<chipgeri> Trek: o dont get any error..when i click on extra in visual effects it says can not enable desktop effects
<Tresmius> When I try to use my webcam with several programs I get "Could not to connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection." Yet it flash in firefox is able to access it fine...
<Trek> chipgeri: what graphics card?
<greybrimstone> Woo
<chipgeri>  Trek:  ati
<cmp> so you know every thing ichat?
<Pianoman13> fosco__, what is !wifi ?
<cmp> or you need something else about my cpu ichat
<nibbler> Tresmius: replug your webcam and run "dmesg" to see if it was recognized by the kernel
<fosco__> Pianoman13, read what ubottu says
<fosco__> !wifi | Pianoman13
<ichat> cmp -  trying  installing   sun virualbox non-free     and creating a virtual-machine for windows xp,   be sure to enable   intel-V
<ubottu> Pianoman13: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Trek> chipgeri: the issue tracks back to your graphics card, if you can't enable desktop effects your graphics card isn't able to handle it then
<Tresmius> alright I'll try that thanks
<greybrimstone> I've been searching high and low here and I can't find an answer to what I think should be a simple question.   I'm trying to configure mod_proxy + mod_security2 + apache on ubuntu.   This is for a secure/filtering Web Application Firewall.  The back-end web server is an IBM WebSpehre Java Server.  So... where the heck is mod_ajp in ubuntu? How do I tell my reverse proxy to connect to the java server?
<bazhang> cmp, this is about installing a theme? which exact theme do you wish to install? please give a link to the theme
<nibbler> Tresmius: this wont fix anything, but give some clues whats going wrong.... maybe
<Pianoman13> fosco__, but where do i read that, sorry i do not understnd
<chipgeri> Trek: then how to install graphics driver?
<ikonia> bazhang: it's about a data modeling application custom compile
<fosco__> Pianoman13, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs.
<bazhang> ikonia, ah okay
<Pianoman13> fosco__, thanks
<Trek> !ati |  chipgeri
<ubottu> chipgeri: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cmp> bazhang i dont want to install theme  now - i want to install program called simian automation
<willemb> Hi.  I have install ubuntu netbook remix on a machine with a pci geforce 4 mx.  I have tried various ways of installing the nvidia binary driver, all with no success
<Pianoman13> fosco__, i tried to configure my wireless following the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo but got lost somewhere in one of the install or in one of the windows . . . really need help on this one
<cmp> i have wine is installed ichat
<cmp> does it work the same ichat?
<ichat> no it does not
<greybrimstone> C'mon, nobody knows how to get mod_proxy to connect to IBM WebSperhe's java server?
<greybrimstone> Someone, anyone!
<greybrimstone> please?
<od3n> I have a question with something that happend with my laptop last night
<Trek> !repeat > greybrimstone
<ubottu> greybrimstone, please see my private message
<nibbler> willemb: did you try insatlling it with the ubuntu tool for unsupported hardware, or with a download from nvidia directly?
<ichat> also i think wine will not work for the lack of direct access to your vga card, which  vbox can  (if your system support hw-virt)
<Trek> !enter > greybrimstone
<ichat> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<od3n> I made a change and now when I try to boot it just goes to   GRUB >
<willemb> nibbler:  I used aptitude.  it looks like unr does not have the driver tool
<abhi_nav> od3n: what have done with ur laptop last NIGHT??? ;)
<ellar> nibbler, thats what it looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/378465/  but i get "[: 9: 17610: unexpected operator"
<sipior> greybrimstone: this isn't really a channel for discussing mod_proxy and websphere.
<abhi_nav> od3n: what sort of change???
<od3n> I change vga=734 to vga=normal
<Tresmius> nibbler: http://pastebin.ca/1800228
<greybrimstone> sipior no kidding man, this is an ubuntu channel right?  Well this is an ubuntu specific question.  Where the hell is the module that was mod_ajp?
<Pianoman13> fosco__, i guess the instructions are well written but for a new ubuntu user this is not the easiest to follow therefor i got lost! But i know my wireless and router work in vista
<fosco__> Pianoman13, what's your wireless hardware?
<danyR> hi there guys. how can i create a burnable and bootable .iso file out of my ubuntu system, including all apps, themes and defs?
<ellar> nibbler, ok, sorry had to be "$processopen". Everything went fine, thank you for your help!
<Pianoman13> i have a linksys wireless-g wrt54gp2
<cbx> What code editors are available? I used to use Notepad++ on windows. Anything similar?
<sipior> greybrimstone: i don't know. and i don't see how this is terribly ubuntu-specific. was there some element of your question that i missed?
<ikonia> cbx: nano, edit, vi, vim, emacs, kedit tons
<willemb> ok, gotta go, will again later
<OerHeks> cbx emacs vi vim
<nibbler> Tresmius: at least it seems to be supported, but i cannot see it being assigned to /dev/video0
<jsec> cbx - emacs, vi, vim, nano, gedit...
<cbx> any similar to notepad++?
<OerHeks> wow ikonia knows more !
<nibbler> ellar: welcome
<Pianoman13> fosco__, at the moment my laptop is connected to a wire, i am using a docking station for an hp Compaq 8710p
<Tresmius> nibbler: Yeah, some programs are able access it while others only go for /dev/video0 and just return error messages
<ichat> lol @ oerhex -
<fosco__> Pianoman13, connect an ethernet cable, do a sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade, reboot your computer and go to system - admin - hardware manager to activate it
<sebsebseb> Hi
<greybrimstone> sipior apparently there was.  FreeBSD is the system that I am coming fron and it provides me with mod_ajp which enables me to connect to the back-end java server.   Does ubuntu provide any such facility? What facility is it?
<nibbler> Tresmius: ah sorry, misunderstood you then. well, there is video4linux and video4linux2, dont know, maybe its connected to support for this or that of the programs
<Pici> cbx: gedit would the closest to notepad++ that I can think of.  There is also the gedit-plugins package if you want more plugins.
<nibbler> Tresmius: anyway, i'm off, laters
<sipior> greybrimstone: have you tried "apt-cache search ajp"?
<Pianoman13> fosco__, i am already connected so i will try that right now
<TomFar> koi8-r?
<greybrimstone> siphior: yes, naturally, else I wouldn't be here.
<TomFar> where koi8-r???
<od3n> http://blog.edirectories.info/2008/04/how-to-fix-undefined-video-mode-number-in-ubuntu/
<sipior> greybrimstone: nice. have fun with your problem.
<od3n> thats what I did
<greybrimstone> sipior: you're some kind of punk aren't you.
<sipior> greybrimstone: welcome to my ignore list.
<Tresmius> Does anyone know the package name I should use to get video4linux/ video4linux2?
<greybrimstone> aww I'm so offended that sipior is ignoring me... my world is ruined!  What will I ever do!   hahaha... dork.
<abhi_nav> od3n: Make sure you change all of them or it may not work.
<abhi_nav> Save the file and reboot.  This should hopefully fix the problem!
<Trek> someone CTCP me
<Trek> sorry, wrong channel
<Tresmius> Does anyone know the package name I should use to get video4linux/ video4linux2?
<od3n> well now it wont boot up
<Tresmius> searching the software centre doesn't return v4l and apt-cache search returned many packages
<od3n> it just goes to GRUB>
<od3n> and I am not sure how to get it to the desktop
<fosco__> Tresmius, libv4l-0
<Tresmius> fosco__, thanks
<Tresmius> Well apparently it's already installed
<Alisuperguay> jj
<Grey_Loki> Hi, i'm experiencing poor network performance over wireless when WPA or WEP encryption is enabled on the connection. Using a WL-167g with the default 9.10 drivers, configuring with NetworkManager - how can I go about speeding things up again?
<deostroll> hi is there a multimedia software similar to adobe cs3 you can run on linux...?
<Trek> deostroll: nope, not that I know of.
<deostroll> any1 heard of javafx?
<deostroll> !javafx
<deostroll> is there a java channel?
<bazhang> deostroll, you can probably run them in wine; check the appdb and /join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | deostroll
<ubottu> deostroll: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Trek> bazhang: i use Adobe CS4 products, it won't work on WINE
<bazhang> Trek, he was asking about cs3
<Trek> bazhang: then never mind
<Ahlee> oh now that's just messed up
<ikonia> Ahlee: you got it ?
<cbx> Is there an autocad replacement for linux?
<Ahlee> netbooted to a rescue environment, renamed my libc6.so.6.bak to libc.so.6, booted normally
<Ahlee> and everythings happy
<WEXFORDMAN> ladies, gents, just to elt you know, dvd issues sorted, it was regionset did the trick
<ikonia> Ahlee: everything ?
<od3n> ok I just tried to boot it up and it says [Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported...........]
<Ahlee> still testing, but it looks good so far - ldd shows proper linking to /lib/libc.so.6
<bazhang> cbx, there is qcad in the repos
<Ahlee> now this was occuring in three seperate sessions
<purpzey-is-a-guy> Good afternoon, I want to run a command on startup, but I only want it to run AFTER CCSM has started, can someone recommend the easiest way to do this?
<od3n> how do I start gnome from there
<Ahlee> but /etc/profile has not been modified today, so I have no idea how it was sharing the env but that's my only guess as to how this could have been occuring across multiple independent logins
<cbx> bazhang, I found sagcad in the ubuntu installer (9.10) should I check some other repo?
<Ahlee> I do have an NFS mounetd /home, maybe .bashrc or similar was playing games with the sessions?
<bazhang> cbx, you can /msg ubottu info qcad and compare them
<deostroll> any1 heard of javafx
<xTheGoat121x> When I try and set settings in qsynaptics, nothing stays persistent....
<obscurant1st> i need to add something as the boot parameter for grub2, can anybody pls tell me how to do it?
<obscurant1st> i need to add something as the boot parameter for grub2, can anybody pls tell me how to do it?
<bazhang> obscurant1st, you have read the grub2 wiki?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Moon_Doggy> disown
<Moon_Doggy> ahh sry
<bazhang> Moon_Doggy, ?
<Shazam> what does it mean to be "running x on the console?"
<warpi> just donated 5 pounds to freenode, keeo growing!!!
<mao> Hey guys, can you take a look at http://members.gnar.int.ru/~mao/apache-lpython-RRE.c please? I got it from http://www.beastwars.org, I hope it's not a prank but a working exploit.
<Tresmius> Hey does anyone know why my webcam wouldn't be at /dev/video0 ? some programs seem to be trying to access it there and just return error messages yet flash in firefox is able to access my webcam fine.
<thrillERboy> Hi, there used to be a offtopic channel for ubuntu, whats that?
<OerHeks> mao for exploits join #exploits or something, you are now in #ubuntu support channel
<Moon_Doggy> bazhang, do you know how to disown a program running in terminal?
<mao> but it's exploit for ubunu
<OerHeks> thrillERboy, still is > join #Ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> kapital U
<daniel> ok, lets see if this works. hi, complete ubuntu/irc noob here
<thrillERboy> thanks OerHeks
<Trek> !hi | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<daniel> hi trek
<sebsebseb> !new | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<daniel> I'm looking for some help with a network share issue
<daniel> does anyone know how to easily access windows 7 files from ubuntu laptop ovr network?
<sebsebseb> !samba | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<od3n> does any one know how to start gnome from GRUB>
<dj_> hi all...........................i wish to learn hacking.........................
<daniel> ok ill read those and come back to you. ty
<od3n> what would I have to trpe
<od3n> type
<obscurant1st> bazhang, my internet currently sucks, no pages r loadin, can you please tell me ?
<sebsebseb> od3n: uhmm you don't start Gnome from Grub,  you can start a distro such as Ubuntu though, that is running it, from Grub
<Trek> od3n: command "nautilus" without the quotes will load the file browser and GUI
<dj_> whois daniel
<warpi> dj_: press ALT+F4 and then ENTER fast on your keyboard
<Trek> od3n: nevermind, misuderstood your quesiton
<Tresmius> Does anyone know how I would change my webcams address from /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.0/input/input10 to /dev/video0 ?
<jackvendetta> hola
<sebsebseb> !es | jackvendetta
<jackvendetta> alguien me puede solucionar una duda de ubuntu?
<Tresmius> I've pasted various details of my problem at http://pastebin.ca/1800265 if anyone's interested in helping ^^
<ubottu> jackvendetta: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dj_> please teach me hacking................
<obscurant1st> bazhang, nvm got it opened, thx btw
<Koekebakker> okay i need some help regarding openbox/gnome or gnome/openbox. Openbox-Message: Unable to find a valid menu file "debian-menu.xml"
<ikonia> dj_: that's offtopic for here - please don't ask
<Koekebakker> anyone who can help me with that
<Trek> !illegal | dj_
<ubottu> dj_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<cbx> !info search
<ubottu> Package search does not exist in karmic
<cbx> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<cbx> How do I search for files like in Windows? oO
<bazhang> cbx, /msg ubottu info package
<cbx> meh, F3
<bazhang> cbx, or /msg ubottu find relatedname
<cbx> bazhang, not a package this time
<cbx> Just how to find a file :)
<bazhang> cbx, what then
<cbx> I want all the *.ttf files in a folder
<cbx> Ctrl F or F3 not working
<bazhang> aha
<Koekebakker> sudo updatedb
<cbx> Find then copy to another folder
<Koekebakker> locate *.ttf
<Mud> cbx something with "grep" in console
<Koekebakker> something like that?
<Mud> precious command i dont know
<cbx> umm, no gui ?
<Pici> cbx: find /path/ -iname "*.ttf"
<Mud> console is better cbx
<Trek> cbx: ls -l *.ttf
<cbx> I'm not a code / developer
<Koekebakker> okay i need some help regarding openbox/gnome or gnome/openbox. Openbox-Message: Unable to find a valid menu file "debian-menu.xml"
<himanshu_> plz suggest me the channel for java discussion
<cbx> I'm a home user
<Pici> cbx: There is a gui method, I just don't know what it is.
<Pici> himanshu_: ##java
<himanshu_>  ##java
<Trek> cbx: you looking for a GUI way?
<cbx> Trek, yessir
<Trek> cbx: gnome?
<iiiii> anoyone ever have an issue creating a partion (fdisk) format to ext3 (mkfs.ext3) , mount it only to find you can write to it?!
<cbx> Trek, yes
<Trek> cbx: give me a few minutes to load up my GNOME box
<Trek> cbx: i'm messing with my server through CLI, so give me a few minutes
<Pianoman13> fosco__, i succeeded in running the commands sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade,  and i just rebooted
<cbx> ty Trek
<______sean> iiiii: did you mean can't write to it?
<Trek> cbx, ctrl + f isn't working?
<Pianoman13> now i need somenoe to tell where is the 'system - admin - hardware manager ' in the French Ubuntu 9.10
<`mOOse`> cbx - use terminal and locate :-)
<cbx> `mOOse`, Not everyone is a tech head :)
<Trek> `m00se`: he doesn't want to use terminal, thats the issue :P
<fosco__> !fr | Pianoman13
<ubottu> Pianoman13: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Koekebakker> !nl | kobic
<ubottu> kobic: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Trek> cbx: ctrl l+ f, search term is *.ttf
<`mOOse`> cbx - locate is pretty low tech ;-)
<iiiii> ______sean... yes I can not write to it
<Trek> cbx: or is that not working?
<Pianoman13> fosco__, when you type !fr how do i get there again?
<bazhang> Pianoman13, third menu on the panel, second choice of dropdown menu
<iiiii> even as root I cant write
<Koekebakker> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<______sean> iiiii: what error msg do you get?
<cbx> Trek, Ctrl L not working
<iiiii> as if it is a corrupt disk
<fosco__> Pianoman13, read what ubottu says
<fosco__> !fr | Pianoman13
<ubottu> Pianoman13: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Pici> Pianoman13: type /join #ubuntu-fr
<cbx> Ctrl F will find the nearest file
<Trek> cbx: ctrl f, search term is *.ttf  **(sorry, wrong button)
<od3n> well I am stuck and I cant for the life of me figure out how to get to the desktop
<iiiii> although messages doesnt say anything about the disk
<Pianoman13> bazhang, yes i got that far but it is the last menu that i need
<cbx> Trek, it just selects the first file in the directory, not all
<cbx> does it work for you?
<iiiii> no error messages
<bazhang> Pianoman13, should be fourth one down
<Tresmius> Can anyone help with this webcam problem? details at http://pastebin.ca/1800265
<Pianoman13> bazhang, mine is firestarter
<od3n> it just comes to a command prompt   GRUB>
<bazhang> Pianoman13, okay, dont have the french one installed
<`mOOse`> cbx - there's a cute little pgm called "catfish" that's a gui file search
<______sean> iiiii: try to touch a file on that file system and msg me the output
<Trek> cbx: it works for me with .txt files, i made 50 in my /home/username folder, ran ctrl f, search term .txt and it found all of othem
<cbx> `mOOse`, now let me try that
<Pianoman13> bazhang, thanks maybe the next one is it : update manager
<cbx> Trek, which app you using for the files?
<diplomati> is cpanel worth the 30 dollars xtra a month?
<bazhang> Pianoman13, no, it would be the hardware driver manager or something along those lines
<cbx> Trek, I'm on PCman.... are we using the same one?
<Trek> cbx: probably not
<cbx> diplomati, DirectAdmin does a good job too
<`mOOse`> cbx - in terminal type: locate updatedb     first
<Trek> cbx: do me a favor though:
<`mOOse`> then type: cd /
<Pianoman13> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<diplomati> cbx is that free?
<`mOOse`> then do your locate <filename>
<Trek> cbx: do what `m00se
<Trek> cbx: do what `m00se` said
<Trek> cbx: in terminal
<Trek> cbx: even if you aren't a tech person, do it anyways, we'll help
<cbx> Geez guys
<cbx> Places > Search for files
<od3n> anyone have any ideas?
<cmp> who will help here without showing off or stressing
<cmp> WHOOOO
<bazhang> cmp, help with what
<cbx> Trek, `mOOse` I did "locate updatedb" Though what worked was Places > Search for Files
<______sean> od3n: how did you get such a broken install?
<cmp> i need to install some programs which is working originaly with Windows XP
<od3n> it was fine till last night
<Trek> cmp: use wine
<bazhang> cmp, using wine? or a vm?
<ichat> 4 the love of  ro0t  :S
<______sean> od3n: what happened last night?
<od3n> then I made a change then rebooted
<cmp> iam having wine bazhang.
<Dread348> Oh Gurus I come for help
<bazhang> cmp, and did you check the appdb?
<Trek> !ask | Dread348
<ubottu> Dread348: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<______sean> od3n: we're not playing a game of 20 questions, what change did you make? ;)
<cmp> yes bazhang, but the point is the program which i want to install it - it works only wirth crack tool ...
<cmp> bazhang, do you think the crack tool will work also
<bazhang> cmp, crack tool? what do you mean?
<diplomati> is Interworx good?
<diplomati> compared to cpanel?
<Dread348> I am trying to set up a media server and I installed ubuntu from a USB and now it can't find a bootable device without the USB key
<cmp> bazhang, keygen
<leeping> bazhang, he probably refers to a program that bypasses the software activation
<bazhang> cmp, this is software you purchased?
<Tresmius> Can anyone help with this webcam problem? Basically programs are trying to access it at /dev/video0 but it isn't assigned to that address, yet firefox seems to be accessing it fine... details at http://pastebin.ca/1800265
<diplomati> how is Interworx compared to cpanel?
<jiohdi> anyone know of any negatives associated with using dropbox?
<S> wenas
<cmp> bazhang, i didnt buy it- i downloaded it through torrent
<bazhang> diplomati, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Trek> cmp: using illegal software are we?
<sipior> cmp: that was the wrong answer
<bazhang> cmp, that is not supported here, nor on freenode, please dont ask any further about it.
<od3n> sorry about that had to take a call, this is what i did
<od3n> http://blog.edirectories.info/2008/04/how-to-fix-undefined-video-mode-number-in-ubuntu/
<DefineByte> I'm getting a few "modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.32.8-jukebox-rev4c/modules.dep: no such file or directory" errors at boot. modules.dep is actually there, it's just not finding it it seems. The PC appears to be working OK but I'd like to get to the bottom of this anyway. 'sudo depmod -a' doesn't help. Any ideas?
<cmp> aha, so you all here buying every Appl... come on why you all pretending her
<cmp> cant you all be honest
<sipior> cmp: time for you to move on.
<bazhang> cmp,  please stop or you will be removed.
<gdb> cmp: We're using a free OS.
<gdb> What's there to buy?  Buzz off.
<od3n> rebooted then what comes up is GRUB>
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Tresmius> Can anyone help with this webcam problem? Basically programs are trying to access it at /dev/video0 but it isn't assigned to that address, yet firefox seems to be accessing it fine... details at http://pastebin.ca/1800265
<Pianoman13> !fr |
<ubottu> : Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Pici> Pianoman13: Why do you keep doing that factoid?
<bazhang> Pianoman13, /join #ubuntu-fr
<cmp> removed from what. heaven????????????? dont ever tell me this - and if you will remove me now - i will be back with another name -
<cmp> stop showing OFFFF
<Tresmius> Isn't there some way for me to assign my webcam to /dev/video0?
<sipior> cmp: that's nice. go away.
<ActionParsnip> Tresmius: does it work in cheese?
<Pianoman13> bazhang, thanks, got it, was just trying to figure out where to use that !fr |
<______sean> od3n: you're going to need a rescue disk or a live cd to fix this
<flyback-ER> _______FAIL
<ActionParsnip> Tresmius: you could symlink to the current device name it uses
<leeping> cmp, I occasionally use pirated software too, but this chatroom simply doesn't provide support for stuff like that.  People here prefer the idea of writing open-source software for everything, which is *not* the same as stealing proprietary stuff
<Tresmius> Action, no. Cheese doesn't return any error messages but it just displays a black screen. It does work in firefox though.
<Pianoman13> Pici, sorry i am a new ubuntu user and i am not very familiar with the wording and commands used in here, i don't even know what factoid stands for
<Pici> Pianoman13: You keep doing !fr.  Why?
<Trek> Pianoman13: a factoid is something like !fr or !ot or !illegal
<Trek> Pianoman13: something that makes the bot say stuff
<Trek> !bot > Pianoman13
<ubottu> Pianoman13, please see my private message
<od3n> ok
<ticko> Hello, Just installed ubuntu today...I have an eVGA 9800GX2 and everytime i click on extreme in my appearance menu my computer locks up and im forced to manually reboot
<ActionParsnip> tresmius: that's all I know dude. I don't use webcams, too creepy
<Tresmius> What does symlink do?
<josenco> TONTOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<ticko> it says searching for drivers than just freezes
<ActionParsnip> Ticko: have you installed the nvidia driver?
<ticko> can i manually install drivers?
<josenco> IJO DE PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111
<leeping> ticko, I think you need to install NVidia drivers, but I also think the newest Ubuntu does that automatically
<ActionParsnip> Ticko: add the nvidia ppa then install nvidia-glx-195
<sipior> josenco: someone leave your cage unlocked?
<ticko> ActionParsnip: through synaptic? ill give it a shot
<od3n> so after putting the cd in should I just hit the Install Ubuntu option
<leeping> I have two eVGA 9500 cards in my workstation, but none of the visual effects work because I use Xinerama.  Multiple monitors are usually a problem
<ActionParsnip> Ticko: you will find the ppa using websearches
<ticko> ok
<benjaminvm> any ubuntu/python projects that could use some help with coding?
<leeping> ticko I don't think it's synaptic.  Try "Hardware drivers" or something under the system menu, they are proprietary drivers
<ActionParsnip> !ot | benjaminvm
<ubottu> benjaminvm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Benjaminvm: or try #python
<nefast> Hmm, how would I go about downloading the files on this page [ http://www.dandeacon.com.nyud.net/mp3/ ] with wget? When I do "wget -r "page" " it only download a txt file called robots.
<ticko> ActionParsnip: th vdpau team the correct ppa? im new to this is that a package i must install?
<benjaminvm> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Ticko: use software sources and copy the bold ppa;// address and paste it in there to add it. You can then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-195
<nefast> I don't know why it doesn't want to download the folders. :/
<ticko> ActionParsnip: great thanks
<ZykoticK9> ticko, you're looking for "Nvidia PPA" - in karmic you can use "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/nvidia" to add it.
<vng> How do I delete one record in recent document menu?
<kab> I have 3 computers is old hardware, but I want to buy a good server and load ubuntu there, I want to every old computer have a session in the server, is there any guide to help me?
<spartan07> Guys I just want to say thank you for the great support and help. There is really no other better community than the one behind ubuntu. I just thought I should say that.
<blakkheim> kab: what kind of server
<______sean> od3n: still here?
<spartan07> runnning ubuntu 9.1 no issues thanks to ubuntu IRC
<ActionParsnip> Zykotick9: I thought it was this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<theadmin> spartan07: It's 9.10 :D
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, that's for mplayer support with vpdau
<spartan07> LOL, right
<kab> blakkheim, some cheaper, a good PC with 8 GB ram to support almost 8 Users
<ActionParsnip> Spartan07: its similar with the other distros too dude
<ECKTI> i got a question for you guys.... Comcast has now started the XFINITY program... my question is what was XFINITY originally called... HINT: poissibly in the 90's... HINT 2: the name is more like what was the concept of XFNIITY called
<blakkheim> kab: yes but what kind of services will the server run is what i was asking
<Trek> !ot | ECKTI
<ubottu> ECKTI: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Zykotick9: gotcha
<od3n> yeah
<xTheGoat121x> So, I'm working on a Toshiba Satellite A135-S2386, and no matter how hard I try, the mouse just seems... mushy.
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, actually that has the drivers as well - same difference
<kab> blakkheim, ahh ok, give a terminal (Gnome) to the remote computers, to browse the net, write documents, play, it's for kids
<freak__> my sound driver not workin help plzz
<vng> How do I delete one record in Places/Recent Document menu?
<spartan07> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu is known as thebest beginner distro and that is how I got into linux. After being on linux since gutsy I tried other ones and the Im sorry but the community does not compare to ubuntu.
<blakkheim> kab: so the other computers will just be thin clients?
<theadmin> vng: Quite dumb, but it's impossible
<ActionParsnip> kab: could use x forwarding via ssh ;)
<kab>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<Tresmius> lol I posted my question on yahoo answers - http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100217101513AA24gwd
<kab> blakkheim, yes
<ticko> ActionParsnip: hey got that installed thanks for the help once installed do i need to reboot or should i just try turning on extreme performance
<spartan07> many times I think its the community that makes or breaks the experience for any kind of user
<ActionParsnip> Spartan07: i'd say gentoo but its offtopic here
<theadmin> spartan07: Oh how true... with no decent support, nothing is good...
<vng> theadmin: Oh
<guntbert> Tresmius: please post your question *here* too (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience
<ActionParsnip> Ticko: its a good test to see what happens from a cold boot
<blakkheim> kab: and they will all be on the same LAN?
<kab> blakkheim yes,
<Tresmius> guntbert, I've been asking for a few days and my understanding of the problem has progressed but I still don't have a solution
<kab> blakkheim, yes, it will be in the same LAN
<ticko> ActionParsnip: ok see ya in a few
<blakkheim> kab: ok, sounds reasonable but you might want to use something a little lighter than GNOME otherwise it may be slow for the users
<spartan07> well got to go just wanted to say thanks.
 * ActionParsnip loves folks who say thanks :)
<guntbert> Tresmius: and we don't have a question - I see no reason to visit some forums to find out if I could possibly help you :-)
<blakkheim> kab: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto have a look at this
<theadmin> ...GRUB2 is confusing. How to change the default boot entry?
<ActionParsnip> kab: make sure your network isn't some garbage 100mb link if you are running 8 users. It will struggle
<blakkheim> theadmin: theadmin sudo vi /etc/default/grub
<Tresmius> You don't need to register or anything to see it - But I'll press up a few times to repeat the question here :P
<Tresmius> Hey does anyone know why my webcam wouldn't be at /dev/video0 ? some programs seem to be trying to access it there and just return error messages yet flash in firefox is able to access my webcam fine.
<Tresmius> Does anyone know how I would change my webcams address from /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.0/input/input10 to /dev/video0 ?
<theadmin> blakkheim: Meh, don't like complex editors as vi. nano and gedit are my favorites.
<blakkheim> theadmin: vi isn't complex, but use whatever you are most comfortable with
<theadmin> blakkheim: Okay, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Tremius; is it also /dev/input/input10 ?
<ticko> ActionParsnip: Hey thanks works great now
<changoz> i need help putting effects on xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Ticko: sweet. Your card is new enough to warrant the newest driver ;)
<Absolute1> I am trying to get my new hd radeeon 5570 card to work but it doesnt seem to be working that well. I tried the latest driver from ati and that didnt work either
<Absolute1> is there some open source alterantive i can try?
<ticko> could someone tell me one more thing? what is the irssi launch command to remove terminal window and embed it somewhere on desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Absolute1: is your xorg version supported by the driver?
<mel0n> heys guys ive got a broadcom 1395 (bcm4312 chipset) and im trying to get my wireless working. any ideas?
<Absolute1> ActionParsnip: how do i check?
<ticko> ActionParsnip: yeah i havent been on ubuntu in a while didnt know about this new ppa stuff
<Tresmius> ActionParsnip: I don't think so, the full dmesg output is at http://pastebin.ca/1800265
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | mel0n
<ubottu> mel0n: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mel0n> !broadcom
<muskask8> can someone help me set up my creative sound card?
<theadmin> What the... not again! My left mouse button ceases to work, what the?
<ActionParsnip> Absolute1: the ati site tells you what versions are supported before you click download.
<soreau> musictoto: What's wrong with it?
<muskask8> can someone help me set up my creative sound card?
<ActionParsnip> Absolute1: if you run: dpkg -l | grep xorg ,then you can see what xorg version you have and if it is supported
<soreau> ...
<Tresmius> Someone on yahoo suggested I look for a generic webcam driver
<soreau> muskask8: What's wrong with it?
<muskask8> I'm not sure, it's not showing up i guess
<ActionParsnip> Trsmius: look in the filesystem for the file/folder
<muskask8> there's no driver for it or something
<theadmin> ...Okay, it was teh window manager. Confusing
<teklob> what's the best way to recurse a directory, open all cpp and h files, and do a regex search/replace ?
<ActionParsnip> Absolute1: if your xorg version is too new you may have to use an older version (messy) or install an older release (easier)
 * guntbert reminds ActionParsnip of <tab>
<Absolute1> ActionParsnip: any easy apt-get alterantive?
<kab> blakkheim, thank you
<Tresmius> ActionParsnip: I got to dev/input but there is no input10 directory or file
<theadmin> Absolute1: Synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> Muskask8: some creative sound cards are really painful to setup. It'd why I avoid them like the plague
<erUSUL> teklob: find dir/ -name '*.c' -name '*.h' -exec sed -i 's/search/replace/g' '{}' +
<muskask8> well can you help?
<erUSUL> teklob: totally untested
<ActionParsnip> Absolute1: not sure you could find a repo. Its one reason I avoid ati
<kab> ActionParsnip, yes the net is important,
<Absolute1> ActionParsnip: nvidia works out of the box?
<theadmin> Absolute1: Had no problems with Nvidia, likely yes
<ActionParsnip> Muskask8: if you run; sudo lshw -C sound ,you will see a product line, websearch for that for guides. You may have to use OSS instead of pulse
<ActionParsnip> Absolute1: they have great driver support
<ticko> how can i embed terminal window at the bottom of my desktop? isnt there a launch command?
<Absolute1> Whats a good nvidia card that can play most of the recent games?
<Lord-Readman> anyone know of a macro recording program for ubuntu like aldos macro recorder in windows?
<ActionParsnip> Ticko: try guake. It gives a quake style terminal which you can show and hide with a hotkey ;)
<blakkheim> Absolute1: /j ##hardware
<Lord-Readman> Absolute1, 8800 or higher
<muskask8> CA0106 Soundblaster
<ticko> ActionParsnip: thanks again bro
<Tresmius> Absolute1: I'm using a gtx9500, runs most of the latest games (lags on high settings though)
<shaullx> how can i fix my source.list file? i think it has some kind of a problem i cant find packages like wine with apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Muskask8: there you go that will get you guides galore
<Absolute1> how do i reconfigure xorg to default ubuntu install?
<muskask8> so just pop that in google?
<yggdrasi1> how do i force a refresh of my dhcp ?
<Absolute1> the ati driver makes my display flicker :)
<blakkheim> yggdrasi1: sudo dhclient interface
<shaullx> i tried to change it for some guide i used once and it happened after that and i dont think i have a backup
<LewisDre4m> I need a real quick answer, is Xubuntu compatible with Ubuntu made software? For example Skype for ubuntu . . woudl that run on Xubuntu?
<blakkheim> LewisDre4m: yes
<Absolute1> how do i reconfigure xorg to default ubuntu install?
<LewisDre4m> thank you very much
<yggdrasi1> blakkheim: thanks
<blakkheim> LewisDre4m: it is just ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome
<LewisDre4m> brilliant
<LewisDre4m> thank you
<blakkheim> Absolute1: there is no default
<LewisDre4m> thank you
<LewisDre4m> blakkheim: thanks man
<phani> Hi. I have hardy 8.04 and its stucked while booting and the process it shows as busy box and version is 1.1.3..  Is there a way to stop the process while booting up in recovery mode >
<shaullx> no one?..
<blakkheim> shaullx: you should have made a backup (or not edited it in the first place if you don't know what you're doing)
<ikonia> shaullx: it's in /etc/apt
<shaullx> blackkhein yeah well that doesnt help me now does it
<shaullx> what can i do?
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Blaize gives ikonia an orange
<robot_jesus> where is my PATH defined ?
<blakkheim> robot_jesus: /etc/profile
<ikonia> robot_jesus: it's your user enviornment varible, it's read from many different places to appent to what you have
<ikonia> robot_jesus: you can set it on the command line with PATH=$PATH:/new_path/bin
<robot_jesus> that doesnt set it perm does it ?
<shaullx> blakkheim?
<ikonia> robot_jesus: no, just for that sesession, set it in your .bash_profile or .bashrc
<shaullx> ...:(
<ikonia> shaullx: http://techie-buzz.com/linux-tips/generate-a-sources-list-with-the-ubuntu-sources-list-generator.html
<shaullx> ikonia thanks
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<rane_> gets
<rane_> \gets
<robot_jesus> anyone have alienware laptops that they use headphones with ?  I'm getting sound from speakers but when I plugin the headphones, it continues to come out of the speakers
<_pr0t0type_> Hi everyone.  I have 50 or so ubuntu machines connect remotely.  I am a newb, and was wondering how I can use all these conjointly to brute force things (i.e. decryption, etc)
<ikonia> _pr0t0type_: you can't
<robot_jesus> you cant setup clustering with ubuntu ?
<_pr0t0type_> ikonia: I was thinking something like folding@home, in which packets can be sent and stuff.  I'm just looking for ideas.
<ikonia> _pr0t0type_: you can't
<ActionParsnip> Robot_jesus: alienware don't make the soundcard so the make is moot. If you run: sudo lshw -C sound ,you will see the sound chip and you can websearch for guides
 * sipior is also puzzled by ikonia's answer.
<robot_jesus> ActionParsnip: thx!
<ActionParsnip> Pr0t0type: there is a distro which is intended for clustering with one acting as the head. I forget its name
<ikonia> which is offtopic for here
<ActionParsnip> Pr0t0type: you could use ssh in a script to give jobs to run on each system
<ZykoticK9> can someone confirm/deny - does nano do word/line wrapping on your system?  Long lines simply show "$" at end of showing that there is more available, yet I am NOT using "-w" or "--nowrap".
<phani> Hi. I have hardy 8.04 and its stucked while booting and the process it shows as busy box and version is 1.1.3..  Is there a way to stop the process while booting up in recovery mode ?
<KB1JWQ> ZykoticK9: Check your .nanorc
<ActionParsnip> Pr0t0type: I've not looked at cpu clustering personally but I'm sure it would be possible due to the nature of the OS
<_pr0t0type_> ActionParsnip: Thanks, thats actually a great idea.  Although I don't know ssh too much though, I'll have to research it.
<ZykoticK9> KB1JWQ, in home folder doesn't exist?
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with ssh
<KB1JWQ> ZykoticK9: And yeah, if you use -w, it will wrap.  Otherwise you get dollar signs.
<m_anish_> test
<ActionParsnip> _pr0t0type_: sounds interesting though
<ActionParsnip> !test | m_anish_
<ubottu> m_anish_: hrm?
<ZykoticK9> KB1JWQ, no difference when using -w < which according to "nano /help" disables wrap
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: check nanorc
<martuqui83> ola
<ActionParsnip> Phani: could reinstall grub using liveCD. Or check you boot stuff in liveCD chroot
<sebsebseb> !es | martuqui83
<ubottu> martuqui83: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<martuqui83> ok
<m_anish_> ActionParsnip: sorry, I was trying to change my nick in xchat but it doesn't seem to work ... ignore my prev msg
<ActionParsnip> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<ActionParsnip> ^ works in all clients
<m_anish_> !nick m_anish
<GreenDance> Evening All
<GreenDance> Does anyone know how to add a new menu to the GNOME Panel?
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, I thought you had it -- nanorc contained "set nowrap" as uncommented, commented that line -- still no change?
<ActionParsnip> M_anish_: use: /nick m_anish
<m_anish_> i guess it doesn't in xchat (/nick works in webchat.freenode.net though ... maybe smthng's wrong with my install)
<ActionParsnip> Greendance: right click panel -> add item
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: then i dunno; sorry
<xjkx> i'd like to see a link with a list of supported hardware, specifically pci NIC supported, i'm about to buy a RTL8139D REALTEK and i need a link showing ubuntu supports it
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<erUSUL> xjkx: it does
<GreenDance> ActionParsnip, I want to make a custom menu
<ActionParsnip> Xjkx: the realtek may have compilable drivers for the chip
<xjkx> erUSUL: how do you know ? ActionParsnip: i think they do, but i'm expecting to buy a nic that will be automatically detected by ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Greendance: could make a folder with the items in then add a folder view item to the bar with the folder as the viewed folder
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, thanks!  it was "set softwrap" that got it working
<erUSUL> xjkx: becouse i owned one of those. it is one of the more common and cheap 100 MMb nics and its been supported for years
<lostinspace_46> If I burn Karmic to a DVD R/W as files rather than an image, can I then add files or progs?  For instance, I need to run update-initramfs to make my wireless work.
<ActionParsnip> Xjkx: then grab a mildly old intel or atheros based one. Works great. Hcl will help you lots
<ActionParsnip> Lostinspace_the disk won't be bootable if you burn it as files
<xjkx> erUSUL, ActionParsnip, thanks
<Kavinorum> hey first time linux user here, just got an acer aspire one and i have installed ubuntu on it, however i get an error when shutting down and the system never turns off
<ActionParsnip> Lostinspace_46: you can remaster the iso to customise it though
<Kavinorum> have others had a similar issue?
<ActionParsnip> Kavinorium: what model aspire one?
<Kavinorum> 532h
<epoch> Kavinorum, ubuntu rocks for first time linux users ;) </2cents>
<ActionParsnip> Kavinorium: have you looked for guides based on the 532h?
<lostinspace_46> ActionParsnip, I had thought about that, but I am not sure how to do it.
<Daughain> What would be the best channel to ask questions about using 3G capable notebooks/netbooks with a designated number to make phone calls?
<ticko> epoch: ubuntu rocks for any linux user imo :)
<epoch> ticko, agreed, but you know how the oldschoolers dont like to let go of debian ;)
<ActionParsnip> Lostinspace_46: there are guides and an official doc
<ActionParsnip> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ticko> epoch: heh true
<Kavinorum> ActionParsnip, I have, most people seem to have installed UNR and not plain ubuntu
<lostinspace_46> ActionParsnip, Do you have a link to that guide?
<epoch> ticko, imo, ubuntu is successful over ALL distros for converting microsoft users to linux...even redhat(shudder) ;)
<ActionParsnip> !ot | epoch
<ubottu> epoch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blakkheim> epoch: i don't think redhat is interested in converting windows people, it's a serious server distro
<ticko> epoch: agreed ubuntu makes it super easy to make the switch
<Kavinorum> ActionParsnip, actually i havent looked for a guide, just my specific issue
<Kavinorum> i was not aware that there are guides written
<ActionParsnip> Kavinorum: the factoid above shows how you can modify the iso as you wish.
<epoch> while I respect ubuntu for that purpose, I'm a slacker til death ;) time to run from ban
<jgcp> good evening
<Daughain> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Kavinorum: I've seen this help users: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-521540.html
<jgcp> anyone feel like helping at a newbie?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | jgcp
<ubottu> jgcp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jgcp> having some browser trouble
<tenpenny> need help with SANE/scanner
<ActionParsnip> !details | tenpenny
<ubottu> tenpenny: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jgcp> this afternoon my browsers stopped working.
<tenpenny> ActionParsnip: ubuntu 9.10; xsane is able to detect usb scanner
<ActionParsnip> Jgcp: do other apps access the web ok?
<jgcp> irc works fine, so does pidgin
<tenpenny> ActionParsnip: but scanner produce weird sound and then it won't respond
<ActionParsnip> Tenpenny: run: lsusb ,one line will identify the device. Use its 8 character hex id in websearches
<erUSUL> jgcp: error messages from the browser?
<Kavinorum> hmm i think my problem might be more in depth, is there a way to get a log of the screen at shutdown?
<tenpenny> ActionParsnip: scanner is acer flatbedd
<ZykoticK9> jgcp, do you happen to have another browser you can try?  To determine if it's a browser or network issue.
<jgcp> i'm using 9.10. i get "cannot display page", and all the common errors
<ActionParsnip> Tenpenny: doesn't matter what's printed on the plastic casing. You need the id which linux sees
<tenpenny> ActionParsnip: problem is noise, like something breaking inside
<jgcp> firefox, midori, epiphony
<ZykoticK9> jgcp, all the same?
<jgcp> yes
<jgcp> a couple others too
<ActionParsnip> jgcp: do you use a proxy?
<ZykoticK9> jgcp, did you make some sort of firewall / proxy setting change recently?
<tenpenny> ActionParsnip: i have included/pushed firmware.bin. what else do i need ?
<ActionParsnip> Tenpenny: the id will get you some guides
<ericjames> hi all. in the grub 2 menu I have two identical options for ubuntu kernel and memtest86+
<jgcp> i'm not a complete noob, but its been a few years since i had a fulltime install
<jgcp> i'm not sure
<nastas> jgcp: i guess you have allready tried to ping a website (google for example)
<ericjames> here's what i see from update-grub: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4e7d6813
<jgcp> no
<ActionParsnip> Ericjames: run: sudo update-grub
<ericjames> ActionParsnip: I have
<jgcp> let me try
<nastas> jgcp: no is the answer to my question?
<ActionParsnip> Ericjames: good first move
<jgcp> it pings
<aya_> what is host name ?
<ActionParsnip> Ericjames: looks ok. When you boot do you see duplicate kernel versions there too?
<nastas> it pings google?
<ericjames> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Aya_: the netbios name your pc is know to by itself and on the lan
<jgcp> yes, it pings google
<jgcp> nasta, PM?
<nastas> yes
<DjRobbie> Hello! My WIFI connection drops whenever I start downloading files or update UBUNTU. Any fixes for this issue? see that many other have the same problem..
<Tresmius> Does anyone know how I would change my webcams address from /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.0/input/input10 to /dev/video0 ?
<ActionParsnip> Djrobbie: when it drops, run: dmesg | tail ,it will help diagnose/find guides
<tenpenny> ActionParsnip: thx. i see some with same problem
<ActionParsnip> Ericjames: is there a bug logged for this?
<nastas> DjRobbie: did you check that might be routers problem?
<seanbrystone> I keep getting this error when i install anything: E: ttf-dejavu-extra: subprocess installed post-installation script
<seanbrystone> returned error exit status 1
<seanbrystone> E: ttf-dejavu: dependency problems - leaving unconfigur
<ericjames> ActionParsnip: I haven't found one yet.
<DjRobbie> ActionParsnip: Will do, just after it has dropped ?
<trism> ericjames: are you sure they are duplicates and not a normal one and a recovery one?
<DjRobbie> Nastas: Nope, havent done that....i also have a WTR54GL router that i can try. Rather recomend that one, as its also a Linux Router
<ActionParsnip> Djrobbie: well not long after, its not hugely time critical but yes after
<ericjames> trism: I have two normal ones and two recovery ones
<Tresmius> Unrelated to my previous problem, when I download a torrent using transmission it keeps dropping to 0kbps then rising to the limit for several seconds, this cycle repeats. Websites don't load and anything else using the network lags extremely.
<trism> ericjames: yes you should, because you have 2 kernels
<DjRobbie> ActionParnsip: Will try to download a torrent now, and see what happens (type in dmesg | tail in Terminal)
<babalu> hello, i don't know where to ask that, but how can i align to the right a multiline label for box shape node on .dot?
<trism> ericjames: you should also have 2 memtest because one is a normal memtest and the other is for a serial console
<ericjames> trism: i see. should I remove one? or at least, how do I remove the option from the grub menu?
<ericjames> trism: I'm not sure why I'd need two kernels and I'd rather they not show up when I'm booting.
<ActionParsnip> Ericjames: if you uninstall the old kernel (assuming you don't use it) it will remove its option in grub
<trism> ericjames: if you wanted to remove the other kernel, you just need to uninstall it, but it is usually a good idea to keep at least two kernels (like you have), in case you find a bug in your current one
<ActionParsnip> Ericjames: just incase the new one doesn't work you can roll back.
<ericjames> ActionParsnip: trism: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Ericjames: after uninstalling it you will need to run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove ,to remove the modules
<ActionParsnip> Ericjames: you will gain about 120Mb of space back too
<ericjames> trism: in that case I won't remove the old one, however, can I just change the options displayed in the grub boot menu?
<freeride> guys, what's WebKitGtk and how to install it?
<ericjames> ActionParsnip: I don't mind the 120Mb if it may come in handy on some occasion.
<ActionParsnip> Ericjames: if your current kernel is 100% fine then the other one is dead weight
<DjRobbie> ActionParsnip: Now i typed in  dmesg | tail and I got some information. What to do next? The Bandwith goes up and down and up again 100% measures...
<trism> ericjames: unfortunately no, because they are both added by the same grub script...it is possible to do but it is a hassle, if you really want it gone you should just install the kernel
<ActionParsnip> Your call :)
<trism> ericjames: install = uninstall
<ActionParsnip> Djrobbie: websearch a few of the lines, see what you find
<ericjames> I cant edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg or something?
<freeride> guys, what's WebKitGtk and how to install it?
<trism> ericjames: you can, but it will be overwritten next grub/kernel update
<ActionParsnip> Ericjames: you can but when a new kernel is added the change will be lost as grub.cfg is generated
<ActionParsnip> !info webkitgtk
<ubottu> Package webkitgtk does not exist in karmic
<ericjames> I see. then can I change the order of items? I'd like the two options I use to be at the top, rather than on either end of the list.
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | ericjames
<ubottu> ericjames: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<seanbrystone> I keep getting this error when running synaptic:
<seanbrystone> E: ttf-dejavu-extra: subprocess installed post-installation script
<seanbrystone> returned error exit status 1
<seanbrystone> E: ttf-dejavu: dependency problems - leaving unconfigur
<FloodBot2> seanbrystone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DjRobbie> ActionParsnip: Didnt find anything regarding this on GOOGLe.com : [ 3412.040204] wlan0: no probe response from AP 00:1a:2b:09:66:3a - disassociating
<sieson> why does compiz takes a long time on my system to maximise a window ? I have never installed compiz because of its problems with ATI cards but now there is no problem with it other than this maximising issue.
<seanbrystone> plz help!
<ticko> ActionParsnip: guake is awesome btw ty
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: create a pastebin of the text
<ActionParsnip> Ticko: I think so too. I think it should be standard
<seanbrystone> ActionParsnip, well thats the entire error
<ericjames> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'm reading it now.
<trism> ericjames: you can move windows to the top if you want to, you just need to rename /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober to /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober and all the other operating systems will be at the top instead of the bottom (and since you only have windows 7, it will be windows 7, then the most recent ubuntu kernel)
<ActionParsnip> Ticko: kde has yakuake. You can also use tilda in gnome instead of guake but you seem to like guake so stick with it ;)
<gmarcello> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<skrite> hey all, is it possible to get an application from ubuntu 8.10  into an Ubuntu install with version 9.10?
<pochi> How can I get karmic to setup the network _before_ I log in?
<skrite> newer version of the app i need breaks a couple of other things
<blaaa> Hi, need help with alsamixer. Cant get it to start anymore after updating. cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<trism> ericjames: you will need to edit /etc/default/grub and set GRUB_DEFAULT to 1 if you want ubuntu to stay as the default booting system
<ericjames> trism: thanks, that was very helpful.
<digitalfiz> does anybody know how to get 5.1 out of the soundblaster audigy without static?
<ericjames> trism: you read my mind! was about to ask :-)
<ActionParsnip> Pochi: could use /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> Pochi: this will make network manager not able to configure the device
<pochi> ActionParsnip: I have put in my interfaces file and the depending wpa_supplicant.conf file (from 9.04 which worked great), but no longer works
<seanbrystone> I keep getting this error when using synaptic: http://pastebin.com/d76374ff0
<Coachj> does anyone know a way to synch documents to google docs other then the OO pligin?
<Coachj> plugin
<ActionParsnip> Digitalfiz: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<digitalfiz> ty ActionParsnip
<Sweat> So nobody can help me with alsamixer?:D
<Sweat> update it to latest
<Sweat> but cant start it anymore
<Sweat> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Gadget3000> Coachj: I think that there is something called syncplicity that does it but I've never tried it.
<ikt> sudo alsamixer?
<Sweat> tried
<Sweat> also same result
<Coachj> Gadget3000: i google it
<DjRobbie> ActionParsnip: Didnt find anything regarding this on GOOGLe.com : [ 3412.040204] wlan0: no probe response from AP 00:1a:2b:09:66:3a - disassociating
<richthegeek> hi guys! My Linksys WUSB6000N keeps dropping out and then reconnecting every hour or so - anyway i can diagnose the issue?
<rotten777> richthegeek: which encryption is the wireless set at?
<rotten777> wpa? wep?
<Gadget3000> Coachj: nvm. It's windoze only
<richthegeek> rotten777: wpa2-psk
<rotten777> change to wep
<rotten777> try it
<rotten777> i had the same issue before
<richthegeek> rotten777: no, can't
<Coachj> yep see that now, that sucks
<LittleQ> hello
<richthegeek> rotten777: I have no access to changing the security on the router
<rotten777> richthegeek: for troubleshooting even? ahh
<Gadget3000> Coachj: This looks new: http://docs.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=92350
<trijntje> !wep
<ubottu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rotten777> richthegeek: well I don't know I never found a fix for it
<ActionParsnip> Richthegeek: run: lsusb;lspci ,one or 2 lines will identify the device. Websearch for the lines for guides and help. The make/model is often moot
<richthegeek> rotten777: right
<fixxer> guys, need urgent help.
<rotten777> trijntje: then fix the ath9k module where wpa-psk doesn't break it often ;)
<richthegeek> ActionParsnip: only says "Linksys"
<rotten777> fixxer: yes?
<ActionParsnip> Richthegeek: sudo lshw -C network ,will also give useful output
<Coachj> Gadget: i have been searching and didnt see that, thks
<trijntje> rotten777, haha, that was just my <2 cents about wireless security ;)
<ActionParsnip> Richthegeek: linksys don't make wifi chips
<fixxer> after sysfan falure and hangup because of overheat i've got cannot mount partition error in grub
<richthegeek> ActionParsnip: yes they do... however, it's running a RALINK driver
<rotten777> trijntje: i understand the pitfalls of wep but wpa is useless if it isn't stable ;)
<richthegeek> ActionParsnip: I say they do because I am blatantly using one right now
<ActionParsnip> Richthegeek: no they make wireless cards using other companies chips
<rotten777> fixxer: run live cd, open a terminal and ' cat /proc/partitions '
<richthegeek> ActionParsnip: driver is Ralink RT3572
<rotten777> fixxer: if it is listed there, find the partition type and run a check against it
<ActionParsnip> Richthegeek: just like msi make nvidia gfx cards but don't make the nvidia gpus
<DjRobbie> ActionParsnip: The information is cryptic for me. What shall i do? Dropped out and was disconnected just because i downloaded with high speed.
<richthegeek> ActionParsnip: stop with the semantic (m)uckery and offer something useful?
<ActionParsnip> Richthegeek: ok so websearch that and/or hit the realtek site
<ascott> part #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Richthegeek: it is as the device coulduse any chip, what isprinted on the case means nothing. Now we know the chip you can find guides
<richthegeek> ActionParsnip: yes, had to install the driver manually
<trijntje> rotten777, quite true
<fixxer> rotten777: I can mount the partition from liveCD and can see the files. but still can't boot from hdd.
<sanguisdex> why whne I add files to ~/bin can I not find them from other dirs until I login and out?
<ActionParsnip> Richthegeek: linksys biought the chip from ralink then made the device, they didn't make the chip
<fixxer> allready ran check from gparted
<rotten777> fixxer: run the grub install from the live cd
<richthegeek> ActionParsnip: yes, you made this point about 10 lines ago...
<rotten777> fixxer: and make sure your boot order is correct in your bios
<ActionParsnip> Richthegeek: you can now find peole having the same issue with the same chip and see if they hit gold
<fixxer> boot order is fine and partitions ids also ok in menu.lst
<came0> hey how can I repeat text on the command line?  Like I want to do  print "text for file goes here" > text.txt
<richthegeek> ActionParnsip: again, you made this point 10 lines ago
<rotten777> came0: echo stuff > text.txt
<richthegeek> ActionParsnip: repetition doesn't help, just annoys
<came0> rotten777:   thx man
<baret> bob
<ActionParsnip> Richthegeek: glad I could educate on hardware manufacture :)
<rotten777> lol didn't know he came here for that
<richthegeek> ActionParsnip: not really neccesary
<whomee> Hey, se if someone can help me out :) i set up a bind9 server with domain test.se but now i want to add test.net/biz and so on .. where do i put the additional info?
<ActionParsnip> Right off to earn some money. Peace out kids
<rotten777> richthegeek: i never found a workaround with the atheros chipset I'm stuck with, i did change the encryption scheme which tells me it's the handling of wpa
<richthegeek> rotten777: k
<ericjames> trism: I preformed the steps that you suggested and here are the results: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d1dda2388
<rotten777> whomee: you want to ad a subdirectory to a domain?
<rotten777> whomee: as in, a website subdirectory?
<ericjames> trism: the boot menu did not reflect the changes though (-_-);
<damian77> mirabelaamariutei
<frederich> files i modify dissapear after i reboot, what could be the problem?
<DjRobbie> Hello! My WIFI connection drops whenever I start downloading files or update UBUNTU. Any fixes for this issue? see that many other have the same problem..
<rotten777> frederich: which filesystem?
<rotten777> DJRobbie: what kind of encryption?
<DjRobbie> WPA2 . TKIP + AES
<hackintosh> hi guys... im just trying to get mine x-fi xtreme audio running... but also doesnt give me a damn single tune >> http://paste.debian.net/60298/
<rotten777> DJRobbie: same problem I just saw, I had to change to WEP with my wireless. WPA disconnected when heavy traffic kicked in
<frederich> rotten777: reiser, i mean the modifications dissapear, revert to older version
<DjRobbie> WEP is NOGO, no encryption and can be hacked in 2 minutes!
<alucard_> hello
<rotten777> frederich: this isn't a live cd or live flash is it?
<DefineByte> hackintosh: go into alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted
<marcolino> ciao
<rotten777> DjRobbie: for troubleshooting you may want to try it. Otherwise the fix is beyond me. I couldn't get around it.
<DjRobbie> rotten777: You tried another router ?
<rotten777> DjRobbie: I changed my router's encryption to WEP
<llutz> rotten777: for troubleshooting you'd better use no encryption at all
<goundy> Hi guys
<hackintosh> DefineByte, well i did... as you can read at my paste at debian.net
<DjRobbie> rotten777; Do you think it will help to change the router? Have a WRT54GL also
<goundy> My microphone works perfectly, I tested through gstreamer-properties (end recording apps), but not in skype...
<goundy> Don't know what to do
<knxville> How do I set up SSH so X is working?
<ericjames> trism: by 'did not reflect the changes' I mean that windows 7 did not move to the tom of the list and grub_default still appears to be 0 (the first item)
<wam84> hi, i just recently did a dist-upgrade and now my server is pausing for about 5 min after the fsck at boot.
<rotten777> DjRobbie: what I was running into was a bunch of garbage not handling the radios correctly with the kernel module... so it probably won't help unless it changes the encryption scheme
<frederich> rotten777: no, not live
<llutz> DjRobbie: original or 3rd-party firmware?
<wam84> it was working perfectly before this dist-upgrade.
<SliderMan> how do i edit my sshd configuration to work with auth keys instead of passwords?
<DefineByte> hackintosh: missed the bit at the top, sorry. :)
<DjRobbie> rotten777: ok
<rotten777> frederich: paste the fstab entry for the filesystem
<Kavinorum> is there a way to get a log of the system messages I get when my computer tries to shut down?
<DjRobbie> llutz: In terms of?
<wam84> SliderMan, google authorized_keys
<richthegeek> rotten777: WEP is insecure, and it's likely that the problem was isolated to your driver/chipset, so won't solve most other people's issues
<rotten777> SliderMan: shared keys have to be generated then copied back and forth
<llutz> DjRobbie: on your wrt54gl, linksys firmware or dd-wrt, openwrt, tomato?
<hackintosh> DeciSnel: No problem :)
<ericjames> trism: sorry, I may just need to update-grub
<rotten777> richthegeek: it's a very common problem. and yes wep is insecure but wpa isn't the holy grail of encryption and can itself be hacked.
<DjRobbie> llutz: linksys
<richthegeek> rotten777: a *lot* slower
<llutz> DjRobbie: i had a 54gl running with tomato-firmware on 32Mbit-line with wpa2-aes. i never had any drops in wifi
<richthegeek> rotten777: and a heck of a lot harder
<goundy> My microphone works perfectly, I tested through gstreamer-properties (end recording apps), but not in skype...any ideas guys?
<rotten777> richthegeek: well either a stable mildly insecure wireless or an unstable somewhat more secure wireless
<jon5001> Hello.  I have this problem where Firefox keeps saying "restart firefox to complete changes" in the add-ons dialogue box.  no plug ins or add ons will become active because no matter how many times I restart firefox, it doesnt seem to register that I have done so.  I have rebooted, removed and re-installed the fox... to no avail
<rotten777> richthegeek: it isn't THAT difficult with distributed computing
<a> hi. how does one configure wifi without using gnome's network manager?
<DjRobbie> llutz: OK! Will try that - first with orgin firmware
<SliderMan> wam84, do i have to make the public key work in every computer i wish to allow access?
<meowsus> I'm looking for a comparable tool to Jing for Windows, but for Ubuntu.
<richthegeek> rotten777: yes it is, it's a difference between 3.4x10^38 and 1.34x10^154
<a> i am using a non gnome based dm
<hackintosh> DefineByte it should look like this, doesn it http://hirnfick.biz/shots/Bildschirmfoto-hackintosh@hirnfick:%20~.png
<richthegeek> rotten777: or a factor pf 3.9x10^115 more difficult to crack
<frederich> rotten777: http://pastebin.com/m135bfd30
<knxville> If I want remote desktop with graphical view from a ubuntu to another ubuntu machine through SSH -X, what should I configure?
<meowsus> Mainly what i'm looking for is software where i can easily capture, then manipulate what i captured without having to bring it into gimp
<richthegeek> knxville: it "just works" for me?
<ericjames> trism: worked wonderfully, thanks again
<rotten777> frederich: that looks fine, anything in the logs?
<a> anyone?
<knxville> richthegeek, does not work here, i only get a "terminal" what command so you write? "ssh -X user@address
<richthegeek> knxville: try running firefox
<richthegeek> richthegeek: you don't get a gnome passthrough (try `startx` actually), just X passthrough
<llutz> knxville: you want to try nx if you want the full desktop
<DefineByte> hackintosh: looks right. can you scroll to the right to see any more controls?
<knxville> llutz, nx?
<richthegeek> knxville: oops, ^^ you don't get a gnome passthrough (try `startx` actually), just X passthrough
<hackintosh> DefineByte, nope its the whole mixer
<llutz> knxville: freenx, something like vnc over ssh
<Sweat> nobody knows what my problem could be? cannot open mixer: No such file or directory when trying to run alsamixer...
<Kavinorum> is there a way to get a log of the system messages I get when my computer tries to shut down?
<diago> does anyone have surround sound working with a Creative Labs X-Fi sound card?
<trism> ericjames: you're welcome, glad it is working
<hackintosh> diago, im working on the same problem :/
<diago> lol... hackintosh how far have you gotten
<hackintosh> diago, but i dont even get mono out of my system
<llutz> knxville: alternative  here http://knol.google.com/k/dirk-h-schulz/xdmcp-over-ssh/2bcee0ik2900p/16#
<diago> hackintosh: what version of alsa do you have?
<knxville> richthegeek, it gives me an error when trying startx over a ssh connection
<unperson> Is ssh in Ubuntu configured with some sort of default timeout or max session length or something?  I've got ssh sessions where I'm being mysteriously disconnect.  Trying to figure out the root of the problem.
<richthegeek> knxville: same for me tbf
<Kaie`> _lance_: i got it to unlock and deleted the line i added.
<richthegeek> knxville: have you tried remote desktop (vnc) and port forwarding?
<grifo74> hello i need help how can i install ubuntu 9.10 whithout cdrom, i have a usb pen with ubuntu but my computer dont start with usb it's a old pc. it's possible install, and how
<_lance_> Kaie`: okay, cool.
<hackintosh> diago:  Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.21.
<knxville> richthegeek, yes..but people kept talking about ssh -X was soo good to use?
<Kaie`> _lance_: im sort of bumming calibre isnt installing
<_lance_> Kaie`: Try adding: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid
<diago> hackintosh: hmmm that should give you 2.1 I have .22 installed though
<richthegeek> knxville: it passes programs to the remote computer display rather than the local
<richthegeek> for example, right now I am running gedit on a computer 2 miles away
<_lance_> But via gedit or whatnot
<llutz> knxville: ssh -X/Y isn't intended to forward a desktop, its just for the use of single X-apps
<diago> hackintosh: so speaker-test -c 2 gives you nothing right now?
<trism> ericjames: sorry I forgot to mention the sudo update-grub; part
<hackintosh> diago, nothing
<llutz> knxville: for freenx see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ericjames> trism: np, thanks
<ericjames> I am configuring ubuntu 9.10 on a thinkpad x61 tablet. one of the tablet keys (a with a toolbox icon) was mapped by default to XF68ScreenSaver (the same as fn+f2), I have changed my xmodmap profile to disable XF68ScreenSaver however the key still locks the screen.
<ciscbrain> I've mapped caps to control using xmodmap ctrl:nocaps, but Control+Shift+Tab doesn't work
<Kaie`> _lance_: malformed line
<ciscbrain> works on the real control, but not using CapsLoock
<diago> hackintosh: what does aplay -l   give you?
<ericjames> i can map the button to another task, however it still locks the screen (in addition to preforming another task.
<hackintosh> http://paste.debian.net/60298/
<hackintosh> diago: http://paste.debian.net/60298/
<_lance_> Kaie`: Okay.. interesting.
<forrie> Everyone, I have a problem with Ubuntu and the Diamond Stealth Radeon 9250 video card and failing installations -- can someone lend a hand?
<ripdisk> is there any chance at all for the lexmark x5650 to work on 9.10
<ripdisk> it's not on the list
<ciscbrain> is there another way to remap caps to control without using xmodmap?
<alamteras> Hello I have a question. Is it possible to do webdesign in linux? And web programming?
<diago> hmm that's a very different card than what I have
<ciscbrain> alamteras: yes
<_lance_> Kaie`: oh, sorry.. yes it was.
<alamteras> I'm new to Ubuntu and want to switch full time to it..
<ericjames> any ideas on how to disable the XF86ScreenSaver key?
<alamteras> ciscbrain:  Can you recommend me some aplications?
<ciscbrain> alamteras: gimp and inkscape for drawing / image manipulation
<johnzorn> I installed ubuntu on a new acer timeline laptop and its been acting weird, such as keyboard stoppping working in a terminal. update manager stopping working part of the way thru installing updates. not being able to shutdown. Are there some tests I can do to make sure its not the hardware?
<llutz> ciscbrain: setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps
<hackintosh> diago: after what i have been reading it should work
<alamteras> ciscbrain:  And for writing the php code?
<diago> hackintosh: cat /proc/asound/cards
<DjRobbie> I have an BOOTABLE Windows 7  INSTALLATION USB disk - when i tried to boot that up and install a fresh copy of W7 i did not come further because of following error: ? is missing (PRESS CTRL-ALT-DEL) How can i fix this issue and move back to Windwows 7 in the future
<_lance_> Kaie`: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid universe
<ciscbrain> llutz: yes, I've done that; but the "previous tab" shorcut doesn't work with CapsLock, only with "real" Control keys
<Kaie`> i added some stuff at the end _lance_ .... it apears to have updated
<Kavinorum> johnzorn, i just had that problem on an acer aspire one
<diago> is it 20K1 ?
<Kaie`> let me see about calibre
<DjRobbie> ? = Bootmgr
<johnzorn> Kavinorum, what did you do about it?
<Kavinorum> came here
<ciscbrain> alamteras: gedit, emacs, vim.. there are *a lot* of editors; I use Emacs, can't really recommend another one
<ripdisk> is there any chance at all for the lexmark x5650 printer to work on 9.10?
<ripdisk> it's not on the list.
<johnzorn> Kavinorum, oh so its not fixed?
<alamteras> ciscbrain:  And will I be able to design modern webpages, web2.0...I saw some pages coded on linux and they looked really bad..
<Kavinorum> it seems we are having the exact same issues
<_lance_> Kaie`: Ah, okay.. now: sudo apt-get -t lucid install calibre; and before you hit 'y' to install, pastebin everything. just want to make sure it doesn't do anything weird with the dependencies.
<alamteras> ciscbrain:  This is not because of Ubuntu right?
<hackintosh> diago: http://paste.debian.net/60301/
<ciscbrain> alamteras: well.. I suppose not :)
<alamteras> ciscbrain: But the programmer right?:)
<usuario__> OLaa
<diago> hackintosh: it is not being loaded
<ciscbrain> alamteras: right :)
<Kavinorum> johnzorn, are you having wireless connectivity problems as well?
<johnzorn> Kavinorum, no
<hackintosh> diago: how can i get it loaded?
<ciscbrain> llutz: I suppose not
<alamteras> ciscbrain:  What I want to say is, can I design and code modern webpages even in ubuntu?
<ripdisk> is there any chance at all for the lexmark x5650 printer to work on 9.10? can i run the driver in wine possibly? i'm an english tutor and i really need this printer to work...
<ciscbrain> alamteras: the "i suppose not" was for llutz :)
<alamteras> ciscbrain:  I'm a little scared about the fonts...
<DjRobbie> I have an BOOTABLE Windows 7  INSTALLATION USB disk - when i tried to boot that up and install a fresh copy of W7 i did not come further because of following error: BOOTMGR is missing (PRESS CTRL-ALT-DEL) How can i fix this issue and move back to Windwows 7 in the future. I believe this is something to do with ubuntu
<Kaie`> _lance_: http://pastebin.com/m16743de1
<Kaie`> does say what version but i assume since its pulling from lucid its the one you mentioned
<_lance_> Kaie`: Okay, that looks good, go ahead and hit y
<diago> hackintosh: sudo modprobe snd-ctxfi
<ciscbrain> alamteras: doesn't really matter what system you use for PHP; yes, the fonts are the only issue, but that's not really that byg
<robot_jesus> how do I configure my advanced appearance window settinsg ?
<diago> hackintosh: then sudo alsa force-reload
<ciscbrain> alamteras: s/byg/big
<usuario__> olaaa
<diago> hackintosh: then cat /proc/asound/cards again
<usuario__> olaa
<Kavinorum> johnzorn, we both have new hardware, it must be a new acer problem
<alamteras> ciscbrain: Hmm and how should I manage to make my php page compatible with linux and also windows browsers...
<usuario__> k tal
<Kavinorum> cause i havent been able to find anything about it
<usuario__> ??
<alamteras> ciscbrain:  Thanks for helping me out...
<Kaie`> _lance_: its still 6.13
<Kaie`> =[
<ciscbrain> alamteras: well.. testing with IE will clearly be an issue :D; but firefox and google-chrome will render the same on any OS
<ZykoticK9> ripdisk, you have seen the bad news at http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X5650es correct?  You "might" be able to use VirtualBox (w USB support) to print to this printer, but it is unlikely to get wine or native linux to print from it i'm affraid.
<Kavinorum> johnzorn, did you install ubuntu 9.10 or something else?
<hackintosh> diago: http://paste.debian.net/60302/
<_lance_> Kaie`: Can I see your sources.list again?
<ripdisk> ZykoticK9: virtualbox?
<usuario__> dexter
<ripdisk> ZykoticK9: does it emulate a pc?
<johnzorn> Kavinorum, 9.10 and then all the updates.
<ripdisk> like a windows pc
<ZykoticK9> ripdisk, if you own a legal copy of Windows you can install it using VirtualBox as a Virtual Machine...
<alamteras> ciscbrain:  But is it possible to make something out so IE will work aswell? Sadly a lot of people STILL use that browser.
<ripdisk> ah shoot
<diago> hackintosh: weird... it's loading the module but the card isn't being setup
<frederich> rotten777: did a fsck and it's clean, nothing in logs
<ripdisk> that sounds like it'll take up all kinds of space..
<ripdisk> this is horrible news...
<johnzorn> Kavinorum, I've read of quality issues with acer/asus products thats why I thought maybe it was the hardware
<hackintosh> diago: :-(
<Kaie`> haha
<robot_jesus> how do I configure my advanced appearance window settinsg ?  I dont like the wobbly windows
<Kaie`> _lance_: hold on pastebin said im spamming it
<bastid_raZor> !ccsm | robot_jesus
<ubottu> robot_jesus: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<diago> hackintosh: what version of ubuntu?
<_lance_> Kaie`: haha.. okay, you can switch to pastebin.ca ;)
<johnzorn> Kavinorum, I dunno if I should return it to the store and get another one to try again...
<DjRobbie> Doesnt UBUNTU come with a BOOTMGR ?
<ripdisk> ZykoticK9: is virtualbox hard to set up?
<diago> DjRobbie: grub
<ericjames> in ubuntu 9.10 does the ~/.Xmodmap file get read when you log in? do I need to adjust any settings to use ~/.Xmodmap to modify key events?
<ZykoticK9> ripdisk, in the forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1408367 someone makes the comment that Lexmark is one of the poorest Linux supported printers
<hackintosh> diago: 9.10 32bit
<Kavinorum> johnzorn, does your lid close work correctly?
<ripdisk> yeah, I didn't buy the darn thing.
<ripdisk> my father did.
<Myrtti> !grub | DjRobbie
<ubottu> DjRobbie: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Kaie`> http://pastebin.ca/1800436
<ciscbrain> alamteras: I can't really say; I don't know whether IE works on wine  or not; probably the easiest way would be to just write clean xhtml and hope for the best
<ripdisk> I didn't even think of checking for support before i installed 9.10
<diago> hackintosh: cat /proc/alsa/version
<ripdisk> now i'm stuck.
<ZykoticK9> ripdisk, it's "fairly" easy to use --- BUT this is important you need to use the VBox from Oracle directly, the version built into the Ubuntu repo does NOT support USB devices!
<ciscbrain> and if you really want to test IE, install it on a virtual machine
<diago> sorry cat /proc/asound/version
<alamteras> ciscbrain:  Thanks so much. I will try, hope it will work.
<Kaie`> errr _lance_ wget -O- http://status.calibre-ebook.com/dist/src | tar xvz
<Kaie`> shit
<ripdisk> oracle?
<bastid_raZor> robot_jesus: compizconfig-settings-manager allows you more indepth control.. after you install that package look under System > Preferences > Compiz Configuration Manager and untick wobbly windows
<hackintosh> diago: cat: /proc/alsa/version: No such file or directory
<Kaie`> _lance_:  http://pastebin.ca/1800436
<ZykoticK9> ripdisk, perviously Sun
<diago> hackintosh: you said you where on 1.0.21  where did you get that package?
<ciscbrain> alamteras: you don't have to dual-boot; just try vmware player or virtualboox
<ciscbrain> alamteras: virtualbox
<robot_jesus> bastid_raZor: thx!
<diago> hackintosh: cat /proc/asound/version sorry
<Tresmius> Does anyone know how I would change my webcams address from /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.0/input/input10 to /dev/video0 ?
<zeleftikam> ooh hackintosh <3
<hackintosh> diago: www.alsa-project.org/
<_lance_> Kaie`: Where it says lucid-updates etc, switch that to lucid universe
<alamteras> ciscbrain:  Ok...also I heard of wubi
<ZykoticK9> ripdisk, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads had two options - a DEB to download or instructions to add the repo (so it updates)
<diago> hackintosh: so you compiled it yourself
<hackintosh> zeleftikam: do we know each other?
<alamteras> ciscbrain:  Isn't that going to work too?
<hackintosh> diago,  right
<johnzorn> Kavinorum, when the lid is closed it goes into suspend to ram. so far the unsuspend has worked except maybe once yesterday I brought it to work and the battery drained as tho it didnt suspend properly and was running at full tilt
<zeleftikam> hackintosh, no but i love hackintoshen
<DjRobbie> Myrtti: Will that make my USB boot again?
<frederich> files i modify revert to older version, files i create dissapear on reiserfs after i "sudo reboot", what could be the problem?
<fran_navas1984> hi there
<ciscbrain> alamteras: wubi is (iirc) used to install linux from windows; it's not a virtual machine software
<fran_navas1984> I would to know if the Asus P5KC Motherboard is compatible with Ubuntu 9.10
<Kaie`> _lance_: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-universe ... and thats it?
<fran_navas1984> anyone knows?
<hackintosh> diago Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.21 Compiled on Feb 17 2010 for kernel 2.6.31-19-generic (SMP)
<diago> hackintosh: pastie your //etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Kavinorum> johnzorn, yea same
<bastid_raZor> !hardware | fran_navas1984
<ubottu> fran_navas1984: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<DjRobbie> myrtti: ITs the oppsite i want to do: RecoveringWindowsAfterInstallingUbuntu
<DavidJHeinrich> does anyone know if there is a response curve mixer for Ubuntu that adjusts bass/treble response?
<zeleftikam> halp: installed vnc server on ubuntu 9.10 (vino, i believe), works fine when there is a display connected to the machine, but i can't connect at all when the machine boots with no display connected (connection refused port 5900)
<hackintosh> diago: http://paste.debian.net/60303/
<ZykoticK9> ripdisk, keep in mind it might not work under VBox either -- I'm just making a suggestion (it's not "for sure" that it would even work)
<DavidJHeinrich> I mean, is there an EQ control for Ubuntu that works with ALSA
<seanbrystone> Anyone else have issues with ntop + Ubuntu 64 bit freezing up completely?
<Kavinorum> johnzorn, except i cant get it to unsuspend
<hackintosh> zeleftikam: my nick is older than the first "hackintosh" you know.... has nothing to do with it
<johnzorn> Kavinorum, the day before that I closed the lid brought it to work and didnt touch it all day till maybe 11 hours later when I opend the lid it unsuspended fine and the battery was barely drained
<zeleftikam> hackintosh, i suspected that :)
<_lance_> Kaie`: Not quite.. no hiphen.. lucid universe.
<Tresmius> Hey does anyone know why my webcam wouldn't be at /dev/video0 ? some programs seem to be trying to access it there and just return error messages yet flash in firefox is able to access my webcam fine.
<johnzorn> Kavinorum, its definately flakey so far. I'm thinking of returning it. I might try another distro first tho
<Kavinorum> johnzorn, mine just hangs on lid close so i stopped trying, manual hibernate and suspend work sometimes
<Trek> Tresmius, if you've been here for several hours with no answers, then nobody here knows.  Try ubuntuforums.org
<Tresmius> dmesg tells me it's at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.0/input/input10 instead of at /dev/video0
<diago> hackintosh: that looks right. Something has gone rouge
<Tresmius> ok
<_lance_> Kaie`: I'm about to join a webcast so I'll be idle.. Other people here will be able to help you install the package from lucid repository
<diago> hackintosh: you didn't happen to install that with checkinstall did you?
<hackintosh> diago: i hoped you would say something now like: HA STUPID NOOB FAILURE... :(
<bastid_raZor> fran_navas1984: follow the link ubotto gave you.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<hackintosh> diago: ehm nope... not that i would remember why?
<grifo74> hello i need help how can i install ubuntu 9.10 whithout cdrom, i have a usb pen with ubuntu but my computer dont start with usb it's a old pc. it's possible install, and how
<a> hi. does anyone here know how to automate mouse and keystrokes and play them back? kinda like what autohotkey does?
<diago> hackintosh: checkinstall creates a .deb to allow for removal if need be
<Kavinorum> might have to install xp if i cant get this fixed :(
<diago> next time you compile something on your own use checkinstall instead of install
<zeleftikam> grifo74, what model computer is it?
<hackintosh> diago: ok i will.... but well it wont help us now :)
<hackintosh> :(
<diago> hackintosh: you can try and override it with a repo install of .22 hang on let me find it
<hackintosh> diago: ok thank you very much
<grifo74> acer1640
<ripdisk> ZykoticK9: does virtualbox have network support
<ZykoticK9> ripdisk, yes
<diago> hackintosh: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/upgrade-to-alsa-1022-and-more-in-ubuntu.html
<ripdisk> ZykoticK9: so if i put xp on it, i can use printer sharing?
<diago> hackintosh: in your case I would do option b
<ZykoticK9> ripdisk, ? if the printer works -- perhaps
<ericjames> my '/etc/gdm/Xsession' contains the line 'usermodmap="$HOME/.Xmodmap"', is anything else necessary to specify that usermodmap should be used?
<alamteras> ciscbrain:  Ok, I will try using virtualbox thanks
<ripdisk> why wouldn't it work, don't say that :(
<ripdisk> it's a perfect theory
<ripdisk> run a virtual windows machine
<Kavinorum> johnzorn, im going to make a post in ubuntu forums, what model do you have?
<ripdisk> with usb support
<ZykoticK9> ripdisk, but only a theory
<ripdisk> i support your theory, man.
<johnzorn> Kavinorum,  acer timeline 1810t 11.6"model
<ripdisk> this is cool though, i set up vnc so i can work on that computer from my bedroom... lol
<archboxman> hello
<hackintosh> diago: on my way.... i think ill have to reboot after that?
<diago> hackintosh: you shouldn't but I'm not 100% sure
<diago> it depends if it upgrades your kernel
<hackintosh> diago: nope but grub
<Trek> !hi | archboxman
<ubottu> archboxman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<diago> ah
<sab1999> O_o
<Xipette> helloo
<hackintosh> diago: ok will be back in 5min
<Xipette> busca alguien rollo??????????
<sab1999> rollo? XD
<Xipette> sii
<erUSUL> !es | Xipette
<ubottu> Xipette: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<perlmonkey> hi what do you guys make of this: http://pastebin.com/d1c6fa095
<perlmonkey> jcornwall hi
<ripdisk> ZykoticK9: is there a way to run this virtual box without a display so i can just use the drivers?
<Xipette> ala alguien españoool!!!
<Xipette> jajajja
<sab1999> quien tiene 13 años nadie?
<erUSUL> perlmonkey: only a kernel developer can make sense of that traces. report them as bugs
<Xipette> yoo
<erUSUL> !bugs | perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<erUSUL> !es | Xipette sab1999
<ubottu> Xipette sab1999: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<perlmonkey> erUSUL so that is a kernel bug?
<ripdisk> ZykoticK9: and how do i know for sure that this is the one with usb support
<erUSUL> perlmonkey: yes; a kernel error
<Xipette> yo tengo 13
<perlmonkey> ok thanks
<bluegrue13> ripdisk: search www.virtualbox.org for "headless" virtual machine
<sab1999> ammm... esque bueno ami me dieron este portatil gratis muajaja XD en la escuela XD
<Huckfh> hi all
<Xipette> = ke amii!!!
<Xipette> de k colegio eres??
<erUSUL> Xipette: sab1999 aqui no podeis hablar español. Dejadlo
<Huckfh> i would install team speak 3 in ubuntu anyone can help me)
<Huckfh> ?
<sab1999> yo tengo 10 años en verdad y soy del colegio andalucia
<hackintosh> diago: still 21
<ripdisk> ZykoticK9: dude i installed this package, but i can't find it anywhere...
<bazhang> Xipette, sab1999 /join #ubuntu-es
<Xipette> yo 12
<user23> hi, someone have via chrome 9 drivers that worx ?
<Xipette> pero da =
<sab1999> ah entonces estas en sexto... creo...
<Huckfh> i would install team speak 3 in ubuntu anyone can help me?
<diago> hackintosh: ignore that.. mine tells me .20 and it's not
<Xipette> solo somos amigos XD weno mas o menos
<Xipette> si
<Xipette> y tu en 4 o 5
<bazhang> Xipette, here is English only, #ubuntu-es for spanish, you too sab1999
<Xipette> no
<sab1999> 5
<diago> hackintosh: how about cat /proc/asound/cards
<hackintosh> diago: 0 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic     HD-Audio Generic at 0xfeafc000 irq 18
<sab1999> bueno xD como estoy averiguando cosas nuevas como cambiar de fondo que ya lo hehecho me voy ¡adios!
<seanbrystone> Anyone else have issues with ntop (or anything using dumpcap)+ Ubuntu 64 bit freezing up completely?
<diago> damn... it doesn't want to see that card at all
<Xina> hola
<Xina> tienes msn???
<bazhang> Xina, /join #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> !es | Xina
<ubottu> Xina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mauri_> im looking for a tool with gui for monipulate pdf file.....im using now pdfedit but it has some problems
<Xina> soy xipette
<Xina> lo k pasa ke se me
<Xina> ha serrao
<bazhang> Xina, please /join #ubuntu-es here is English only
<Xina> dime tu msn o tuenti sab1999
<erUSUL> Xina: dejalo; sólo conseguiras que te hechen. Debes usar #ubuntu-es o #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Xina> gracias
<Xina> ersul
<Xina> xDXD
<Xina> seb1999
<Nikyo> Hello
<Xina> holaaaaaaaa
<erUSUL> Xina: ya se fue...
<Xina> jo
 * erUSUL rolls eyes
<Xina> ti eres xico o xica??
<shahzad> wot
<seanbrystone> isnt this channel english?
<DjRobbie> How can i get back my BOOTMGR for Windows ?
<diago> hackintosh: creative has a linux driver, but I figured alsa would be good for it by now. I may try that tonight when I get home
<Nikyo> Is there a version of Ubuntu ver 9.10 for intel 64 mobile processors?
<seanbrystone> im seeing a lot of jibberish in here
<ripdisk> ZykoticK9: uh oh
<ripdisk> This allows the guest vm to use USB devices plugged into your host. N.b. only the non-free version has USB support at present.
<ripdisk> does non-free mean pay
<ripdisk> lol
<shahzad> wateva
<Xina> erUSUL tienes msn???
<hackintosh> diago: ok, well i will keep trying geting at least stereo out of this machine ) thank you for your help so far!
<_lance_> ripdisk: no, in this case it means free as in free software foundation's idea of free
<seanbrystone> Xina, tienes English?
<scott_ino2> Random Question, Sometimes when i press the button on my DVD-ROM it wont open and i have to type "eject" in terminal to eject the disk, any solutions?
<diago> hackintosh: I don't know why it's not detecting the card though. it should no problem
<shahzad> so
<pHcF> hey guys
<diago> My card even got detected with .20
<hackintosh> diago: neither do i
<pHcF> guys, every time i try to install something in my server, i got this
<pHcF> http://pastie.org/private/k8j5ugz3cynwz90vvon0a
<pHcF> how to fix that?
<purpzey-is-a-guy> Is there a channel for help with network issues?
<ripdisk> _lance_: do you know where this thing could have installed? i can't find it in any menues and when i type virtualbox it just asks me to apt get it
<enzotib> ripdisk: VirtualBox, this way
<seanbrystone> Anyone else have issues with ntop (or anything using dumpcap)+ Ubuntu 64 bit freezing up completely?
<enzotib> ripdisk: and: pkill gnome-panel to update menus
<pHcF> any idea guys??
<alienkid10> I am trying to use persistense. I made a LiveUSB using USB creator and it works fine put the target computer can't boot USB so I popped in my LiveCD the same one I used with USB creator booted up adding "persistent" to the boot paramater and it doesn't reflect the changes made when on USB. I then remade the casper-rw file using the guide from the commuity wiki and It still won't save any changes. What can I do?
<diago> pHcF: have you tried apt-get -f install
<_lance_> ripdisk: not offhand
<pHcF> yeah
<pHcF> diago: yeah, same stuff
<pHcF> diago: do you want a pastie of the error of -f ?
<diago> is it the same?
<alienkid10> anyone know how to fix?
<alienkid10> is there somewhere else I should ask?
<pHcF> diago: yep
<Kavinorum> johnzorn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8841659
<ISsup> I was editing a file in VI.. lost the terminal.  now the file is read only.   How can i reset the files attributes?
<scott_ino2> ISsup, umm chmod should do it
<ikonia> ISsup: it's read only because there is another copy (swap copy) of the vi'd file
<ikonia> ISsup: when you vi it it should say delete the old copy or pickup from where you left of
<ZykoticK9> ripdisk, to start if from cli use "VirtualBox" notice the capital
<diago> pHcF: have you booted to recovery to see if you could fix it?
<alienkid10> does no one try to use a LiveCD to boot off with casper-rw on a USB stick? Or I am  just cursed and no has my problem?
<ISsup> ikonia let me take another look.. one sec
<DjRobbie> I have an BOOTABLE Windows 7  INSTALLATION USB disk - when i tried to boot that up and install a fresh copy of W7 i did not come further because of following error: BOOTMGR is missing (PRESS CTRL-ALT-DEL) How can i fix this issue and move back to Windwows 7 in the future. I believe this is something to do with ubuntu
<scott_ino2> ikonia, good to know that it creates the swap copy ')
<ikonia> DjRobbie: how is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> scott_ino2: as soon as you vi a file, it creates a swap copy
<DjRobbie> ikonia: Since it worked earlier.
<alienkid10> ikonia: it has to due with GRUB wich comes with Ubuntu
<SevenOf_9> #join Melayu2
<pHcF> diago: im running ubuntu server :/
<pHcF> it's on my vps
<pHcF> :/
<ikonia> DjRobbie: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<alienkid10> so no one has a clue to my problem?
<ikonia> alienkid10: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<DjRobbie> alienkid10: How can I get bootmgr when i have UBUNTU ?
<ikonia> DjRobbie: the boot manager should be on your live usb stick to boot from
<slashdevnull> Does anyone know how to get the Ubuntu installer to use a local apt repository?
<scott_ino2> ikonia, i use gedit or nano, but good to know thanks
<alienkid10> ikonia: he installed Ubuntu then tried to boot Win7 and it complained that GRUB is the boot loader how is that not due to ubuntu?
<diago> pHcF: it looks like a kernel got upgraded and missed fuse and nfs or no restart was done
<ISsup> ikonia i guess i can edit it now, it is just annoying me w/ a message.  thanx
<ikonia> alienkid10: no - he's booting from a liveusb
<alienkid10> gmm
<alienkid10> hmm
<DjRobbie> ikonia: I have the UBUNTU install UBS disk. Can i use this to somehow roll back or format c:\ to get back BOOTMGR ?
<airtonix> -_-
<ikonia> ISsup: read the message and it gives you the commands to stop it happening
<ikonia> DjRobbie: no
<ikonia> DjRobbie: if you join ##windows they can help you
<alienkid10> ikonia: can you help me with my persistentse problem?
<ikonia> alienkid10: I've not read up on it
<DjRobbie> Then: Has it never occured that people want to get back to Windows ?
<pHcF> diago: any idea about how to fix?
<ikonia> DjRobbie: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<alienkid10> can ANYONE help me with persistentse or becuase I am doing it a "non-stadard" way am I shafted?
<DjRobbie> Then why aint my USB booting no more??
<ikonia> DjRobbie: because you've not made the boot loader on the usb stick correctly
<pHcF> diago: I didn't upgrade the kernel
<Sensiva> Can I have a copy of Sans font in Karmic?
<DjRobbie> ikonia: Is there a program that can do this on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> DjRobbie: no, join ##windows and they can help you
<erUSUL> Sensiva: Microsoft's sans ? Liberation Sans is supposed to be quite similar
<alienkid10> I am trying to use persistense. I made a LiveUSB using USB
<alienkid10>                     creator and it works fine put the target computer can't
<alienkid10>                     boot USB so I popped in my LiveCD the same one I used with
<alienkid10>                     USB creator booted up adding "persistent" to the boot
<alienkid10>                     paramater and it doesn't reflect the changes made when on
<suigeneris> Sensiva just copy it under ~/.fonts
<FloodBot2> alienkid10: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alienkid10>                     USB. I then remade the casper-rw file using the guide from
<hackintosh> so ill try again: i wanna use my x-fi extreme audio... but i cant... i have no clue why: http://paste.debian.net/60307/
<alienkid10> didn't mean to flood
<airtonix> lies
<Sensiva> erUSUL suigeneris I want to copy the Sans font from Karmic to use it elsewhere
<ikonia> alienkid10: you're booting from a livecd, it needs telling what to use as a persistant storage, have you told it ?
<twan_vdp> can anyone help my getting dcc-client installed ? I keep getting couldnt find package dcc-client. I tried to apt-get update
<|sysop|> hi
<alienkid10> ikonia: how?
<Pici> Sensiva: The font is deja vu sans, you can find it for download on http://dejavu-fonts.org/
<alienkid10> I added persistent to the boot param and according to the wiki that's all I need to do
<Sensiva> Pici no its "Sans" not "Dejavu Sans"
<ikonia> alienkid10: then you need to invesgigate why it's not writing to your usb stick, or why it's not reading it at boot time
<alienkid10> ikonia: and how do I do that?
<airtonix> alienkid10, with a web browser ?
<ikonia> alienkid10: well, for starters check the usb can be mounted and is writeable under the livecd, that's a good start
<diago> pHcF: sorry I don't have any ideas. Have you checked in #ubuntu-server ?
<alienkid10> ot can be
<alienkid10> it*
<alienkid10> I tested that first
<twan_vdp> Can anyone help me getting package `dcc-client` installed? I get the message that it could not be found. My ubuntu version is 8.04 hardy, I tried to apt-get update, are my sources outdated or something ?
<airtonix> twan_vdp, sure you don't mean ddclient ?
<airtonix> !info ddclient
<Pici> Sensiva: Then its probably in the ttf-freefont package.  http://savannah.gnu.org/projects/freefont/
<ubottu> ddclient (source: ddclient): address updating utility for dynamic DNS services. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.8.0-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 63 kB, installed size 344 kB
<alienkid10> ikonia: anything else I can try?
<twan_vdp> airtonix ; I'm following a tut to get postfix / spamassisin and so on to work. Could ddclient be the package im seeking for ?
<antonella> olaa
<twan_vdp> ola !
<antonella> hola
<erUSUL> !es | antonella
<ubottu> antonella: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Kk2> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<corey__> I keep having this strange issue with aptitude where it tries to configure an unrelated package (mysql) each time some program is installed. http://pastebin.com/d57296d5a
<antonella> k tal?
<corey__> even though mysql is fully configured and works fine
<antonella> Olaa
<antonella> k tal
<antonella> a todos
<corey__> how could I tell apt to stop reconfiguring this application?
<antonella> hola dexter
<alienkid10> ikonia: ?
<erUSUL> antonella: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Porque si sigues hablando español aqui te hecharan...
<ikonia> alienkid10: what ?
<twan_vdp> airtonix ; this is the tut in question. I quote; "Razor, Pyzor and DCC are spamfilters that use a collaborative filtering network. To install them, run " Is ddclient a similar package ? ( url: http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-and-domains-with-postfix-ubuntu-7.10-p4 )
<usuario__> olaa erUSUL
<purpzey> Can someone help me, I am trying to accomplish to simple thinks, first I want to know what coordinates a particular program is running on...That is, literally where it is located on the desktop...Then I would like to know, how to call that program, at those coordinates, so it always starts there?
<krambiorix> hi guys, i want all my folders have the same layout, List View. How can i do that? I can't find it to apply to all folders
<erUSUL> !es | usuario__
<ubottu> usuario__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usuario__> hello erUSUL
<archboxman> any fix problem with irssi and notify-send
<airtonix> twan_vdp, you might like to use apt-file dccproc
<airtonix> twan_vdp, http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-find-missing-packages-with-apt-file
<alienkid10> bye
<twan_vdp> thanks airtonix
<alienkid10> going to post on the forum
<sheepz> is Ubuntu's version of vi somehow "unauthentic"
<sheepz> it seems way too easy, like you can delete stuff with backspace
<seanbrystone> I keep getting this error when using synaptic: http://pastebin.com/d76374ff0
<enzotib> sheepz: :set compatible
<rambo2_981> sheepz, its the key bindings
<airtonix> enzotib, :) now you need to enter pi correct to twenty five decimal places to delete a character
<Dries> hello
<enzotib> airtonix: i am aquainted to plain vi
<purpzey> Can someone tell me how to execute a program, such as a terminal, to a specific location, if I have the coordinates from xwininfo?
<Dries> I have a dualboot with windows 7 but in windows 7 I have resolution 1280x800 but in Ubuntu I get maximum 1280x768
<Dries> how can I fix this?
<sheepz> enzotib, rambo2_981, what do you mean?
<sheepz> how can i set it to its default?
<enzotib> purpzey: if the application support X standard options: -geometry XposxYpos+Xstart+Ystart
<enzotib> sheepz: it is vim, a free vi clone
<sheepz> ok, thanks
<enzotib> sheepz: if you put set compatible in ~/.exrc, then it will function almost as the original
<rambo2_981> seanbrystone
<ppine> Hello, is there a possibility to get sun java 6 installed on Lucid lynx?
<guntbert> !lucid | ppine
<ubottu> ppine: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<ppine> through ppa or repositories
<rww> ppine: Lucid support is in #ubuntu+1, not here
<miranda_82> hello,  i cant seem to get java webstart running on my  box, anyone knows if there is a bug? I keep getting unable to load resource (and its trying to connect to my university apps)
<krambiorix> hi guys, i want all my folders have the same layout, List View. How can i do that? I can't find it to apply to all folders
<c3l> Hi, I need to write a lot of math stuff, formulas etc in a text document. How do I make it look good? I've heard about LaTeX, how do I use that in a text document?
<tenji> Anyone know how to install windows drivers on ubuntu?
<`mOOse`> tenji lol
<`mOOse`> yea, load windows?
<ISsup> ndiswrapper
<hackintosh> can anyone help me with my x-fi extreme audio: http://paste.debian.net/60307/
<guntbert> c3l: nothin against LaTeX, but you can use openoffice.org writer with the math module too
<c3l> tenji, windows drivers are not supported in unix. maybe some unix version of the driver, but then its no longer a windows driver =)
<erUSUL> tenji: only network drivers can be used via ndiswrapper and it is better to not have to resort to that
<c3l> guntbert, oh sweet, will it be as nice as latex? :)
<fixer_33> hi i've got a question how to install theme at gnome
<fixer_33> i've got two folders gtk and second with xml file and graphics
<tenji> Thanks you two..
<guntbert> c3l: of course not - but maybe a "little bit" simpler
<erUSUL> fixer_33: drag and drop the tar.gz of the them into the theme selection window
<purpzey> enzotib: I can't seem to figure out the parameters. I ran xwininfo on the window...I got absolute upper-left X:221, Absolute upper-left Y:84, Relative X and Y, the same...I am running gnome-terminal --geometry 221+84 but I am just getting a regular terminal.
<tom_fishy> hi, is it possible if I have a ntfs partion and don't want to loose whats on that partion but to take say 100gb of that to make a linux partion, so that I can dual boot? because I still want my windows partion.
<tenji> how would i go about configuring my system and use it to the fullest with ubuntu?
<enzotib> purpzey: try gnome-terminal -geometry 80x24+221+84
<c3l> guntbert, I dont mind strugling a bit to get it nicer =) and afaik it will be useful later on for me anyway to know latex
<enzotib> purpzey: some apps, like terminale, interpret the first two number as number of chars and not pixels
<sebsebseb> tom_fishy: Sure altough 100GB is way more than what is needed for Ubuntu
<fixer_33> erUSUL: it doesnt work
<guntbert> c3l: of course it will - as I said: nothing against it
<hackintosh> can anyone help me with my x-fi extreme audio, i don't get any sound out of it: http://paste.debian.net/60307/
<erUSUL> c3l: LyX can make using latex a bit easier
<erUSUL> !info lyx
<ubottu> lyx (source: lyx): Document Processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.4-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 3093 kB, installed size 7924 kB
<c3l> guntbert, back to the question then. how do I proceed now? what program do I use to write a LaTeX document?
<koshari> erUSUL ekee is good but it seqfaults under karmic :-(
<c3l> erUSUL, oh thanks
<guntbert> !latex | c3l
<ubottu> c3l: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<c3l> oh ty :)
<jiffe> are there any howtos on maintaining an ubuntu repository?  ie obtaining packages and their dependencies for multiple ubuntu releases?
<ubuntubratwon> sudo apt-get install conky doesn't work...why?
<texas319> well they hey all
<koshari> c3l http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:Displaying_a_formula
<sebsebseb> jiffe: the repos just work, you install what you want from them, and then update to a later version of Ubuntu (which useually goes fine)
<tenji> c3I: where would you recommed a new Ubuntu user go to learn how to use Ubuntu?
<jiffe> I am talking about creating my own repository
<purpzey> enzotib: Got it, thanks. :) Appreciate your help on such a minor issue.
<sebsebseb> !new | tenji
<ubottu> tenji: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ubuntubratwon> it says can not find conky
<ubuntubratwon> how do i install it then?
<tenji> You All Rock
<sebsebseb> tenji: Ubuntu Pocket Guide  is free,  search for it
<koshari> ubuntubratwon is it in the repos?
<xav3s> Hi. I just updated the system but now, when I select the new kernel on grub (2.6.31.19) it shows the following error : kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block. Any help please?
<ubuntubratwon> i'm a beginner, don't know ho to check that
<ubuntubratwon> :(
<bazhang> !info conky
<blueyed> glib-gettext in Ubuntu is what?
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 64 kB
<sebsebseb> xav3s: Can you boot up a previous kernel?
<blakkheim> ubuntubratwon: sudo aptitude install conky
<ubuntubratwon> ok i will try now thanks
<blueyed> (mortadelo autogen.sh tells me to install it)
<xav3s> sebsebseb , yes
<koshari> ubuntubratwon http://packages.ubuntu.com/http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<enzotib> purpzey: np, your welcome
<sebsebseb> xav3s: Which version of Ubuntu?
<ubuntubratwon> Initializing package states... Done
<xav3s> sebsebseb , 9.10
<ubuntubratwon> is this ok?
<sebsebseb> xav3s: clean install or update from 9.04?
<xav3s> sebsebseb, clean install
<Simon1245> xav3s, What're you trying to do? :D I'm not a pro but I would like to help :D
<ubuntubratwon> a bunch of things appeared in terminal...no more can not find conky
<Simon1245> sebsebseb, I hope you don't mind :P
<ubuntubratwon> but how do i start it now/
<ubuntubratwon> ?
<sebsebseb> xav3s: right ok uhmm the message it seems for some reason it doesn't like your partition
<sebsebseb> xav3s: the kernel that is
<bazhang> ubuntubratwon, you need to configure it, there is nice beginners guide at ubuntuforums
<owner> I've activated the ROOT user in my ubuntu. Is it good or bad ?
<Lesiuk> hi
<ubuntubratwon> can you give me a link please?
<koshari> owner why?
<pigdude> I need to get sun java on my system so that it can run in firefox...ubuntu 8.04 64-bit...how can I do that?
<xav3s> sebsebseb, 2.6.31.19
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 ubuntubratwon
<owner> koshari I do not know
<ubuntubratwon> thanks so much
<pigdude> is this correct? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins#64-bit%20Firefox%20and%2064-bit%20Java%20plugin
<sebsebseb> xav3s: ideally you would want to use the latest kernel from the repo, because they are security updates,  however using your previous one that worked for now,  untill their's another update,  would probably be ok.   Plus their's a way to check the file system for errors,  which it should do automatically after 23 or so boots.
<koshari> owner well its not goot in the sence ou can accidently toast your system
<Lesiuk> :)
<xav3s> sebsebseb, thanks
<sebsebseb> xav3s: plus I belive their's a command so you can do that yourself, but I am not sure about that
<Lesiuk> :)
<sebsebseb> Simon1245: Just help people with what you know about for sure,  otherwise you can get either the person you were trying to help in here,  or other people,  giveing you a hard time, because the support wasn't really good enough.  That has happended to me a few or so times in the past.
<Xipette> hola
<sebsebseb> !es | Xipette
<ubottu> Xipette: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Xipette> ok
<raela|alt> hey all, trying to install ubuntu 8.04 server from usb.. I installed centos 5.4 using the usb stick last week and the centos installer caused some issues and either put grub on the stick or pointed grub to the stick.. I followed several guides to get the ubuntu installer on the stick, but the mobo gets to a grub loader and hangs
<Xipette> hellooo
<Xipette> alguien habla español??spekin spain
<Xipette> ?????
<Xipette> XDXD
<xav3s> How can i edit menu.lst?
<sebsebseb> xav3s: no menu.lst in 9.10
<raela|alt> if the specific guides help, I tried http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<sebsebseb> xav3s: well clean installs that have Grub 2
<c3l> wtf is this postfix shit forcing me to set up something that I dont want to. when I cancel it my system update fails
<bridgeguy> Hey, I have two interfaces eth0 and eth1. Both of them have machines attached. If I bridge the interfaces with brctl, are packets subject to iptables' firewall rules?
<sebsebseb> !language | c3l
<ubottu> c3l: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sensiva> Pici the freefonts package doesn't have Sans font, I am trying to find the font file itself but didn't find it, any ideas where is it located?
<bridgeguy> By packets, I mean packets passing between those two machines via my bridge
<xav3s> sebsebseb but if grub throws me a minimal command line, what should I do to load ubuntu?
<fuzzybunny> hey everyone I am trying to use cron to show a message using libnotify every 2 hours. Does anyone know how I would go about doing this?
<sebsebseb> xav3s: you are using Grub 2 right?
<friedchickenisha> a random question for this channel, yes but I generally find pretty well rounded people here :) anyone know how this exploit works? http://www.inj3ct0r.com/exploits/10805 - I have a client that is hosted with them and want to know if this is still a threat
<xav3s> sebsebseb, yes
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | xav3s
<ubottu> xav3s: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<xav3s> sebsebseb thanks
<sebsebseb> xav3s: Read the above link yes, and as well as asking for help in here, you can ask in #grub
<jasonmchristos> hi
<sebsebseb> jasonmchristos: hi
<raela|alt> I guess another thing that could help me is if someone recommended a guide to installing from usb that can be done with command line only - I am not running ubuntu on this computer, so apt-get usb-installer etc don't help me
<jasonmchristos> does anyone need any help?
<raela|alt> the boot flag is toggled on the usb stick and I did syslinux /dev/sdb1
<h1n1>  raela|alt: what you use then ?
<sebsebseb> !usb | raela|alt
<ubottu> raela|alt: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<docabrown> !usb
<raela|alt> h1n1: I'm on slackware on this laptop
<h1n1> pro
<KrisKo> centerim > when i edit contacts nickname, the displayed nick is still the same as it was. How is it possible to change contact name in centerim?
<cosmic_ka> how can i stop the auto play to unmount my drive tp get my dvd out?
<zenlunatic> cosmic_ka: eject?
<cosmic_ka> runnin hardy on an old dell im a linux noob
<scivi> cosmic have u tied eject
<cosmic_ka> nothing works tried the button on drive the eject whrn i right click
<raela|alt> I read through the first link for installing from usb - usb-creator isn't an option and the page it links to isn't command line
<diago> hackintosh: I'm canning it and installing a diff card
<hackintosh> i got no other card
<scott_ino2> does anyone know how I can optimize Mencoder for multi-thread processing??
<diago> optical out won't do 5.1 so it's no good to me
<user23> someone have working drivers via chrome 9 ?
<diago> creative sux
<cosmic_ka> animatrix icon on my desktop says in use and i cant unmount drive
<rippedchicken> Hi everyone and anyone that is willing to help me. I need help dual booting.
<cosmic_ka> cant play the dvd either
<jrib> rippedchicken: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<sebsebseb> rippedchicken: ok
<rippedchicken> alright sorry
<diago> hackintosh: what was your pastie again ? I want to look at the model
<sebsebseb> jrib: Well I guess they did really
<Trek> rippedchicken: what exactly do you need help with in relation to dual booting?
<cosmic_ka> my only internet is ony phone at the moment
<rippedchicken> I am trying to boot windows of a secondary drive but I cant seem to understand how to get it to do that.
<scivi> cosmic private chat
<sebsebseb> rippedchicken: ok
<sebsebseb> rippedchicken: which version of Ubuntu? 9.10 I assume
<rippedchicken> I have 9.04
<sebsebseb> rippedchicken: and it's installed already onto the first hard disk?
<guntbert> !pm | scivi
<ubottu> scivi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cosmic_ka> dont know if i can from this iphone app
<rippedchicken> Ubuntu is on the first hard disk.
<sebsebseb> rippedchicken: 9.04 so the older Grub,  the one I know how to do things with here and there
<Trek> rippedchicken: install Windows onto the second drive only.  After you do that, connect it as a secondary drive
<Trek> rippedchicken: after that, boot into Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> rippedchicken: I think it's as simple as editing menu.lst
<sebsebseb> rippedchicken: and pointing the Windows entry to your second hard disk
<Rix> you can switch booting from bios > set to boot hard disc 2(where is windows) first, if you want to boot windows. if not set hard disc1 to boot ubuntu
<Rix> there is priority there
<diago> hackintosh: in your case I think maybe it is picking it up
<scivi> cosmic have u tried killin whatever program is trying 2 lauch
<Trek> rippedchicken: then go to the terminal and run the command: sudo update-grub
<diago> have you unmuted all chans in alsamixer?
<j4nine> hi@all
<cosmic_ka> i might just break the friggin think with a screwdriver but i dont wanna damage the dvd
<hackintosh> diago: sorry i dont understand :)
<Trek> sebsebseb: if he is using legacy Grub then update-grub should work
<diago> hackintosh: what does alsamixer bring up for you?
<scivi> erm maybe just reboot and take disk out then
<cosmic_ka> k will try that
<hackintosh> diago http://hirnfick.biz/shots/Bildschirmfoto-hackintosh@hirnfick:%20~.png
<rippedchicken> Its just I have an EEEPC and it has two drives and  I set my root on the first drive and i partitioned the second one to have my home directory and my windows install
<diago> hackintosh: ok that's your card then
<j4nine> does anyone know how to order more! than 1 ubuntu live cds?
<Trek> sebsebseb: mind telling me what packages I should look for to remove to remove old kernels?
<Trek> j4nine: yes
<scivi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs check this out for getting dvds to run
<diago> hackintosh: are you going analog or digital?
<jrib> j4nine: linux-image-whatever, but isn't their some janitor you can run to do that for you?
<hackintosh> diago: planed was both. but analog would be fine for now
<JWColeman> Hello Ubuntu community, I'm trying to get my acer aspire 5516 laptop working smoothly with Ubuntu, one problem I am having is that my wireless button on my laptop does not work when I boot into ubuntu, can anyone help me solve this headache?  I think I am using the broadcom chipset
<sebsebseb> Trek: What do you mean update-grub  rippedchicken  should be able to to just gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  add in or change the Windows entry  having it pointing to the second hard drive, save the file, and done
<paribanu> join #albasol
<diago> hackintosh: speaker-test -c 2 produces no sound?
<Trek> sebsebseb: grub can auto-update menu.lst if you give it a command to do so.  it searches the partitions for OSes
<rippedchicken> how do I find my Windows install in the secondary drive?
<sebsebseb> Trek: yeah  I thought that's what you meant by  update-grub  as in a command for it
<hackintosh> diago not on analog and not on digital
<sebsebseb> rippedchicken: well it's there
<koshari> JWColeman you may need to use xev and then bind the feycode to a script which invokes lillwifi
<sebsebseb> rippedchicken: as long as the hard disk is in the computer properly
<sebsebseb> rippedchicken: then it's just point Grub at it and done
<dgd> JWColeman: make sure your button is enabled in BIOS too
<diago> hackintosh: speaker-test -Dplughw:0,0 -c 2
<diago> that should be analog
<rippedchicken> I know but I need to type in like hd(0, 1)
<sebsebseb> rippedchicken: yes
<rippedchicken> but I don't know what to type.
<sebsebseb> rippedchicken: except it would be
<JWColeman> Can anyone help me with a faulty wireless switch?
<koshari> JWColeman you may need to use xev and then bind the feycode to a script which invokes lillwifi
<sebsebseb> rippedchicken: hd(1,0)   I think,   so second hard disk, and partition one
<diago> actually hackintosh I don't see the master channel in the mixer
<Jordan_U> rippedchicken, "sudo update-grub" should add windows to the menu automatically if you are using grub2
<hackintosh> diago http://paste.debian.net/60316/
<rippedchicken> No I am not using grub2
<j4nine> actually I want to order some cds, but i just found the form to order one live cd
<danvers> .quit
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U:  no rippedchicken is on 9.04, so Grub Legacy
<JWColeman> koshari- what is the easiest thing for a new ubuntu user to do to resolve this problem?
<MrGoUp> Can somebody help me instal NVIDIA drivers on my dell d630 notebook, I tried various methods and everything failed (Envy, ...)?
<hackintosh> diago: well didn realize that
<blakkheim> !nvidia > JWColeman
<ubottu> JWColeman, please see my private message
<koshari> JWColeman first use xev to see if the buttos working
<j4nine> i remember times when this wasnt a problem^^
<blakkheim> JWColeman: sorry wrong person
<sebsebseb> rippedchicken: just edit the file grpahically  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  and that should work, as long as your second hard disk is in there properly of course
<blakkheim> !nvidia > MrGoUp
<ubottu> MrGoUp, please see my private message
<diago> hackintosh: unmute the IEC958 D in alsamixer
<anarki2004> where should I go for questions regarding compiz?
<sebsebseb> anarki2004: #compiz ?
<anarki2004> makes sense
<sebsebseb> anarki2004: I think it exists that channel
<anarki2004> yeah, its there
<diago> hackintosh: and show me aplay -L
<hackintosh> diago cant be unmuted
<j4nine> can anyone post me the hidden link plz :)
<sebsebseb> anarki2004: I might or have probably been in it in the past actsualley, anyway whatever
<Karamon> Hello, how do I change the way a program starts?  I would like to add the -4 tag to BIND when it starts, but don't know where to look.
<Trek> j4nine: try a bulk order
<hackintosh> diago: http://paste.debian.net/60317/
<j4nine> @trek: how?
<tenji> ATI graphics cards??? can they be configured?
<h1n1> talking about sound
<sebsebseb> tenji: I think most/all of them can get working in Ubuntu
<koshari> JWColeman can you use command line?
<sebsebseb> tenji: however a lot of them are known to casue people issues with Ubuntu
<diago> hackintosh: speaker-test -Dplug:front -c 2
<sebsebseb> !ati | tenji
<ubottu> tenji: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JWColeman> koshari- the only experience I have with a command line is in windows D:
<h1n1> it's everyone have this kind of bug? when you jack your headphone the internal speaker not muted
<j4nine> @trek:so how can i do a bulk order?
<koshari> JWColeman its the same, you type a command and hit enter
<tenji> Ok.. I'll check it out thanks
<hackintosh> diago nothing
<JWColeman> Okay, can we talk in private maybe?
<sebsebseb> tenji: some ATI cards won't work at all with Ubuntu, I think
<koshari> JWColeman so open a terminal and run xev
<sebsebseb> !pm | JWColeman
<ubottu> JWColeman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<diago> man... hackintosh it's running through pulse so have you checked all of the sound mixer settings?
<JWColeman> koshari- you mean literally, type in run xev?
<koshari> JWColeman no, just " xev" (without quotes
<hackintosh> diago you mean the one from the panel?
<koshari> xev
<serg_> hola
<diago> hackintosh: yeah
<JWColeman> koshari- I have to reboot into ubuntu without an internet connection to try this, after running xev, what might my next step be?
<Shazam> what's a v4l1 based video application. I believe my webcam is being picked up as v4l1 capable, and I want to test it
<skrite> my bootup stopped with a message that my mount of filesystem failed and i need to run fsck / manually to fix the errors. CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and retry.  but keeps comming back
<Trek> j4nine: i see, they removed the bulk order link... you'll have to order bulk packages of CDs from Canonical then for money
<serg_> hola
<serg_> alguien habla español
<Trek> skrite: did you boot into recovery mode?
<guntbert> skrite: it told you a device name too
<Trek> !es | serg_
<ubottu> serg_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<koshari> JWColeman it should bring up a box and event viewer, from here you can see if the bitton is working, if so record the keycode. also run lsmod and see if the acer_wmi module is loaded.
<j4nine> i just read bulk means 200 cds?
<Trek> j4nine: you can get them in packs of 20 at the minimum
<JWColeman> acer_wmi
<JWColeman> koshari- basically like the event viewer in windows am I correct?  If I hit a button and some kind of error occurs it will record it, if nothing happens, it is likely that the module is not loaded then?
<skrite> Trek, did not try boot into recovery , yes, was device /dev/sda1
<koshari> JWColeman correct, acer_wmi is the module that controls the acer specific stuff like extra buttons ect
<hackintosh> diago: http://hirnfick.biz/shots/Bildschirmfoto-Audio-Einstellungen.png    looks fine to me
<j4nine> 20 would be great :) but wth for money?
<Trek> skrite: recovery mode may help out, otherwise you'll have to boot to a LiveCD and run fsck from the terminal there
<skrite> ok Trek, thanks
<diago> hackintosh: I would change the profile to just analog stereo for now
<j4nine> @trek so your sure they removed the link?
<Trek> j4nine: let me check again
<koshari> JWColeman sort of, the xev program records all inputs regardless of action and loggs the keycode, acer_wmi is sort of like a windows driver for the specific hardware.
<hackintosh> diago ok did it
<j4nine> thanksalot trek#
<JWColeman> koshari- another friend of mine is suggesting lsmod -a
<JWColeman> koshari - would this be wise to investigate as well?
<turtle^s0up> hey all, will we see Firefox 3.6 in Karmic offical repos anytime soon?
<Trek> j4nine: a bulk order is a minimum of 100 but they will charge you per disc.
<Trek> j4nine: they used to have nicer bulk order systems :P
<nooo> Hi. Is there a way to enable restricted drivers on a livecd without restarting? (for video/networking) I'm just trying to stress-test a machine for heat but i'm running the live cd and network/video is not working without restricted drivers.
<koshari> JWColeman if the acer_wmi module is loaded you "should" be able to control the wifi with "rfkill block wifi" and  "rfkill unblock wifi" , i dont know what the -a switch does in lsmod
<hackintosh> diago whats next?
<h1n1> hackintosh your headphone not working too?
<jrib> nooo: modprobe the drivers and restart X
<Randolf> hi, how can i reset my all my computer's internet configuratin?
<skrite> Trek, crap, safety mode died too, what do i run from a liveCD?
<hackintosh> h1n1 well there is actually no headphone output at my computer
<skrite> fsck /dev/sda?
<Pe3k> hello, when I stert display command in order to set wallpaper(fluxbox) its exit status is 1, but it works good - it sets right wallpaper, can anyone tell me why that status? or how can I find out more? thanks
<diago> ok hackintosh you have profile on Analog Stero Output?
<Unregistered> hi
<hackintosh> diaog right
<hackintosh> diago right
<diago> speaker-test -c 2
<koshari> JWColeman once you have determined what is working making a script to do the stuff graphically is easy
<diago> then adjust the master volume
<diago> and see if it kicks on
<j4nine> @trek indeed :( can you post the link plz? just want to read that bad news ;)
<JWColeman> koshari - alright, I'm going to investigate here in a moment, I'm trying to ask this other guy what the -a switch does with lsmod
<JWColeman> koshari - he says it displays all the currently loaded modules in memory
<BigMao> Hey there, I'm getting some pretty catastrophic errors on a Linux box.  Can somebody help me diagnose the problem?
<koshari> JWColeman i just ran te -a switch and it wont show all modules with it
<diago> hackintosh: you wouldn't happen to have a ~/.asoundrc file would you
<BigMao> I'm getting errors like "Read-only file system", rsync won't work, cp and ssh won't work
<BigMao> df and ls don't work
<hackintosh> diago actually not
<koshari> JWColeman i would ignore the -a switch.
<BigMao> This is on a HPC cluster where I'm running lots of jobs.  I'm just wondering if someone has compromised the system
<Shamino45> did you get that koshari?
<diago> just for giggles I hooked up my other X-Fi card here at work and get 2 channels no problem with the .20 so I'm still not sure what the deal is with your setup
<koshari> so write all these steps down, or print them and check them off in ubuntu
<h1n1> diago my headphone are working but internal speaker not muted when i jack my headphone. do you know why?
<doufer> im having trouble installing vdpau / nvidia driver http://pastebin.com/m4dea04e5
<Shamino45> koshari - he says the lsmod -a switch lists all the currently loaded modules in memory
<doufer> please see my pastebin http://pastebin.com/m4dea04e5
<doufer> what can i do to get it resolved
<koshari> Shamino45 just returns Usage: lsmod here?
<diago> h1n1: can you pastie cat /proc/asound/cards
<Shamino45> koshari - oh you mean it only displays what it is using, not actually what is currently loaded?
<doufer> well?
<h1n1>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<h1n1>                       HDA Intel at 0xdc240000 irq 22
<MrGoUp> I tried to install NVIDIA drivers on my dell d630 notebook and I have some problems (yes I already tried everything from  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto) and my problem is that when I install my drivers the screnn is flickering like crazy even in the text mode and I have also problems typing stuff. Does anybody have any idea what maybe wrong or what can i try?
<koshari> Shamino45 i guess so, i havnt used thatswitch before and there is no reference in the lsmod man
<j4nine> @trek : ok i found it, so 20pack cds is out of stock, maybe soon available again?
<Shamino45> koshari- so you're recommending xev as my tool to really find out whether or not it is there?
<Shamino45> koshari - as well as to see as it is working?
<skrite> Trek, i am in the boot evnironment cli version of the rescue cd. i can now execute a command on /dev/sda1.   what do i do?
<hackintosh> diago well neither do i.... i have to admin my only working experience is with console based linux system... nothing with multimedia... so  i am absolutley clueless
<diago> h1n1 by internal you mean the speaker in the computer?
<h1n1> diago yes
<diago> hackintosh: mine is limited but I have been working hard on HTPC setups at the house
<h1n1> when i jack my headphone both headphone and laptop speaker have sound
<diago> lol... ok laptop speakers
<h1n1> lol
<graemer> hi
<koshari> Shamino45 xev will show you if the button hardware is working, and lsmod will show if the module is loaded, then you can use "rfkill block wifi" and "rfkill unblock wifi" to see if the light goes out and back on, after this we can bind the event to the action
<graemer> does the installer of 9.10 support raid10?
<doufer> please see my pastebin   http://pastebin.com/m4dea04e5
<diago> h1n1 install gnome-alsamixer and mute them?
<h1n1> already did that
<h1n1> i set surround to 0
<diago> hackintosh: maybe you should install gnome-alsamixer and see if there are more switches that need flipping?
<hackintosh> diago ok
<h1n1> diago : but everytime i try to reduce/rise my volume (at panel bar)
<doufer> please see my pastebin   http://pastebin.com/m4dea04e5
<doufer> please see my pastebin   http://pastebin.com/m4dea04e5
<doufer> thanks
<h1n1> the laptop speaker give sound again
<FloodBot2> doufer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diago> h1n1 but the headphones stay the same?
<h1n1> yes
<h1n1> only if i can change volume manager to change master volume not surround
<h1n1> but i don't know how to do it
<diago> you should be able to with gnome-alsamixer, are you sure you hve that installed?
<Shamino45> koshari - thanks for your help, one more question, what if ubuntu doesn't recognize my wireless card at all, wouldn't all these steps we're talking about now be a step ahead of that?
<h1n1> yes i have it
<zamanian> h1n1: I remember doing that once, should be straightforward
<h1n1> it should be straight forward
<diago> haha
<h1n1> but the problem is when i want to change sound
<h1n1> from pulse audio applet
<zamanian> ah, darn, they changed the volume/sound thingamajig in karmic :D not straight-forward anymore
<h1n1> it reset the surround again and my laptop speaker unmute again
<koshari> Shamino45 yes and no, if your wifi card ISNT powered up the system wont be able to see it and load the module for it, so the wifi needs o be triggered if it isnt to prompt for the module, also you can check lspci and see if your wifi hardware is listed, good luck
<h1n1> it work for you doesnt mean it work for everyone :)
<hackintosh> diago: http://hirnfick.biz/shots/Bildschirmfoto-GNOME%20ALSA-Mischpult.png
<mir3xk> join /rzeszow\
<ripdisk> ZykoticK9: still here?
<ikonia> .co.cr] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> 21:47 -!- Randolf is now known as wolter
<ikonia> End of Lastlog
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ripdisk> ZykoticK9: it's not showing my usb device.. my printer.. i think it';s because ubuntu is trying to use it
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diago> hackintosh: if you are connected digital check the IEC958 Default
<diago> I have to run see ya'll at home
<hackintosh> diago bye.... and digital didn get me any further
<sportplusbr> www.pt-br.justin.tv/sportplusbr [00:00] NBA: DALLAS MAVERICKS X PHOENIX SUNS
<lightpriest> i have a pv (lvm) on some partition, and i can't seem to enlarge this partition with any of the tools (cfdisk, fdisk, gparted, etc.) has any one tried that?
<Shamino45> koshari - sorry to bug you, but for instance what if the hardware is not listed, what then?
<h1n1> diago the sound just reset back everytime i modify it using gnome-volume-control-applet
<lightpriest> Shamino45: that it isn't identified by the BIOS
<koshari> Shamino45 if the wifi light is lit it should be listed,
<Shazam> what does it mean to be "running X on console"?
<koshari> Shamino45 it may be on the usb bus as well, so it could be listed under lsusb
<guntbert> lightpriest: you cannot change anything in a mounted partition
<Shazam> xflux will apparently only work if I'm doing that
<lightpriest> guntbert: i know that, i just booted from a live cd
<dregin> hey
<guntbert> lightpriest: ok  - but if there is an activated lvm on it ... I guess that counts as "mounted"
<dregin> I need some help with grub
<lightpriest> guntbert: ohhhhhh, haven't thought about it
<NarbeH> i can't lock Screen in Ubuntu, What is the problem? even no screensaver.
<dregin> installed windows 7 after ubuntu, and my stage1 and menu.lst files disappeared....
<lightpriest> guntbert: thanks i'll try that
<guntbert> lightpriest: Good luck :-)
<dregin> anyone have any idea how to fix it?
<dregin> I'm in a live ubuntu boot atm
<NarbeH> dregin: search "fixing grub 2"
<JWColeman> lightpriest - my wireless switch isn't doing anything and that is my problem, what might be a bigger problem is that the device is not recognized at all, are there any steps to remedy this if this is the case?
<NarbeH> i can't lock Screen in Ubuntu, What is the problem? even no screensaver.
<lightpriest_lt> i'm sorry
<wolter> test
<paradoxuncreated> Professional audiolimiter for Linux: https://sourceforge.net/projects/pxu/
<lightpriest_lt> could you repeat that, i logged out of my PC
<NarbeH> i can't lock Screen in Ubuntu, What is the problem? even no screensaver.
<mel0n> hey guys just wondering i did "sudo  tasksel" and would like to know what "basic ubuntu server" and "edubuntu server" are. any ideas?
<NarbeH> mel0n: Ubuntu server, is the packages contains DNS server, Apache, OpenSSH Server ...
<lightpriest_lt> mel0n: try looking at their recommended packages list. my guess is that "basic ubuntu server" contains no GUI and only basic tools for a server
<NarbeH> mel0n: but no idea about edubuntu server
<mel0n> k thanks :D
<NarbeH> i can't lock Screen in Ubuntu, What is the problem? even no screensaver.
<OerHeks> edubuntu is classroomserver
<tvucic> hi, would like to find some infos about xen on latest ubuntu
<lightpriest_lt> mel0n: you could try "aptitude", in the tree you could browse to Tasks and look at the description and all
<NarbeH> OerHeks: i didn't test it, is it like Netsupport?
<guntbert> mel0n: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel#Task%20descriptions (not complete)
<tvucic> xen doesn't work for me on buntu 9.10
<mel0n> cheers
<its_me> hello.
<its_me> ikonia is here ?
<NarbeH> i can't lock Screen in Ubuntu, What is the problem? even no screensaver.
<lightpriest_lt> guntbert: cfdisk doesn't seem to care :D
<ikonia> its_me: yes cmp you are currently dodging a ban, please join #ubuntu-ops
<OerHeks> NarbeH, i don; t know NEtsupport, but it also Perform remote support and management on multiple systems simultaneously over a LAN
<guntbert> lightpriest_lt: be careful -
<seanbrystone> what would be the command to find all .mp3's on /  ?  Nautilus sucks for searching
<NarbeH> OerHeks: thanks
<its_me> i just wanted to tell you that i can get in and you cant just stop me all the time ikonia
<koshari> seanbrystone find or locate
<tvucic> 2
<seanbrystone> koshari, ok so just 'find .mp3'?
<koshari> seanbrystone try locate *mp3
<seanbrystone> k
<tvucic> quit
<koshari> seanbrystone and remeber case sensitive alternatives like MP3
<panfist> i have a vanilla, updated installation of jaunty server 64 bit, and i can't get an X environment...tty7 is just a black screen
<seanbrystone> ok thx :)
<lightpriest_lt> guntbert: i meant, cfdisk refuses to resize although it's inactive
<guntbert> panfist: thats pretty normal - on a server
<abumaia> I have an external hard drive with Photos, Music, Downloads, and Videos folders.  How do I set it up that the same folders listed in the Places menu link to the folders on the external drive when it's mounted?
<panfist> guntbert ok...how do i fix it?
<koshari> why does my firefox window decoration disappear using compiz/emerald if the text "trans" is in the browser?
<panfist> are there any options you can pass to /etc/init.d/gdm to tell it to get into safe graphics mode or something like that?
<guntbert> lightpriest_lt: what is inactive? the volumes, the VG, the PVs? (I'm not confident that those parts all *can* be activated/deactivated - but please check that
<guntbert> panfist: server comes without X - you *can* install ubuntu-desktop though - but I see no reason to combine a "server" and X
<panfist> guntbert that's nice that you don
<panfist> 't see a reason. i do.
<Absolute0> Does radeon hd 4850 work nicely in ubuntu?
<panfist> c
<Satoru-san> can someone please tell me how to use usermod -l to change my login name? I read the man page but it doesnt have an example and I get errors about a password or something when I change
<guntbert> panfist: as you please
<guntbert> !info ubuntu-desktop | panfist
<ubottu> panfist: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.175 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Absolute0> ?
<panfist> this machine is a local network dhcp/dns/samba server, sometimes web server, bittorrent tracker, but also my alternate desktop machine
<panfist> 1
<guntbert> panfist: then why did you install the server edition? but it doesn't really matter you can install the package now
<lightpriest_lt> guntbert: the VG was inactive. I just created a new partition and attached it to the rest
<raven> howto load NETWORKcarddrivers manually? eth0 does not always appear
<lightpriest_lt> guntbert: thanks anyhow :)
<guntbert> lightpriest_lt: sometimes it helps to talk :)
<Satoru-san> usermod: field \Sakai\ is unjust
<panfist> guntbert i don't know if the server or desktop editions have different kernels or low level settings; but since this is primarily a server i thought it best to install the server edition
<MaXSpeeD> umm i just installed ubuntu and i did the update it wanted to do and now it wont boot because it cant find the kernal any one know a fix?
<skrite> Trek, thanks, back up and running, happened to still have my live cd
<atomic007za> hi, I have a room full of thin clients, the teacher has a powerfull PC, so I installed edubuntu locally, how whould she become part of the domain? would I use NIS, or NFS
<atomic007za> I want her to see the users home dir and authenticate on the server
<guntbert> panfist: no problem - the main difference is a different software selection - and no X
<Smith_Agent> hi! i installed karmic, but boot is freezes. I cannot log in to single/failsafe mode
<fixer_33> what is the name of the program that looks like vista sidebar ??
<lightpriest_lt> conky?
<panfist> so with the same packages installed there's no difference between starting with a desktop or server edition?
<lightpriest_lt> fixer_33: you mean widgets or statistics?
<Zombie-Gaz> I've tried doing various forumn / web searches for this - all the
<lightpriest_lt> Smith_Agent: do you see errors at all?
<scott_ino2> fixer... maybe gdesklets?? screenlets?
<guntbert> panfist: not noticeable anyway
<fixer_33> gdesklets
<Smith_Agent> lightpriest_lt: the latest line is: init: ureadahead-other main process (707) terminated with status 4
<Zombie-Gaz> I've tried doing various forumn / web searches for this - all the "answers" don't work for me. How can I get my system to NOT load the splash screen / GNOME. I want to boot up to the console and have the option to start X if I need to?
<fixer_33> but i doesnt look pretty
<blakkheim> Zombie-Gaz: remomve gdm
<panfist> thanks for the info
<thingfish> I've been trying to install 9.10 64-bit; the CD boots, I get the initial install menu, I make any selection...nothing happens.
<scott_ino2> fixer_33, http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=6700
<fixer_33> is there anything thats more beautiful ?
<Smith_Agent> lightpriest_lt: but no prompt. I selected single mode now.
<blakkheim> fixer_33: lol
<abumaia> I have an external hard drive with Photos, Music, Downloads, and Videos folders.  How do I set it up that the same folders listed in the Places menu link to the folders on the external drive when it's mounted?
<guntbert> !md5sum | thingfish did you check?
<ubottu> thingfish did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<scott_ino2> fixer_33, some of the ones i just sent you look pretty good
<blakkheim> abumaia: edit your nautilus bookmarks
<Zombie-Gaz> blakkheim: From the services via System > Administration. Yah, I did that. It's currently not checked. Still booting up (I think it's because the splash is still loading).
<fixer_33> oh yeah
<fixer_33> thx
<John-_> what's a .pck file?
<scott_ino2> fixer_33, np
<Smith_Agent> lightpriest_lt: i can read syslog on the tty12 ( i set it up) but no error.
<abumaia> blakkheim:  where?
<thingfish> guntbert I have re-downloaded the .iso many times, burnt to several different CDs, no change.
<Smith_Agent> lightpriest_lt: any idea?
<lightpriest_lt> Smith_Agent: ohh, it doesn't freeze
<blakkheim> abumaia: i don't use nautilus, shouldn't be hard to find though
<lightpriest_lt> Smith_Agent: if you have access to consoles it doesn't freeze. does the screen flicker a few times before it blacks out?
<guntbert> thingfish: don't redownload/reburn: just check it before you burn it
<Smith_Agent> lightpriest_lt: i selected SINGLE mode there WASNT splash
<Smith_Agent> but NO prompt in SINGLE mode.
<scott_ino2> John-_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbo_Pascal
<lightpriest_lt> Smith_Agent: but you said logs in tty2 and 1
<scott_ino2> did you even look first?? ;)
<thingfish> guntbert how can different browsers, downloading from different sources, always download a corrupt image?
<Smith_Agent> tty12 (twelve)
<Diverdude> I have jabref installed on my ubuntu from a repository, by doing sudo apt-get install jabref. This works perfectly, but the problem is that the version which is installed is a very old version of jabref. Is there any way to install the newest version from a repository?
<lightpriest_lt> 12?!
<Smith_Agent> lightpriest_lt: because i configured rsyslog to show it
<guntbert> thingfish: don't argue - check
<thingfish> one time I can see, multiple times, no
<lightpriest_lt> Smith_Agent: ohh, ok
<thingfish> what a joke
<Smith_Agent> lightpriest_lt: my problem still there is no prompt on ttys
<lightpriest_lt> Smith_Agent: well, the usual. do you see any kernel panic errors? do you have network mounts?
<Smith_Agent> lightpriest_lt: no and no.
<fixer_33> heh i unpacked it and i've got files with python code
<fixer_33> so what should i do next ?
<Diverdude> I have jabref installed on my ubuntu from a repository, by doing sudo apt-get install jabref. This works perfectly, but the problem is that the version which is installed is a very old version of jabref. Is there any way to install the newest version from a repository?
<octocpp> i did  ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.105, and it came up wth the correct IP and Mask,   but i cant seem to ba able to ping my router, it seems I am not really connected ? how do i get connected with ifconfig?
<Smith_Agent> lightpriest_lt: just the flashing _ character
<lightpriest_lt> Smith_Agent: after init startup (those detailed services lines)? or before?
<Smith_Agent> lightpriest_lt: after "init: ureadahead-other main process (717) terminated with status 4
<lsdluna> how do i execute an .exe in ubuntu?
<Smith_Agent> lsdluna: wine some.exe
<lightpriest_lt> lightpriest_lt: now that's an error we could look into :)
<lsdluna> Smith_Agent: thanks
<sundaymorning> lsdluna: there's a good chance it won't work, though
<Diverdude> I have jabref installed on my ubuntu from a repository, by doing sudo apt-get install jabref. This works perfectly, but the problem is that the version which is installed is a very old version of jabref. Is there any way to install the newest version from a repository?
<lightpriest_lt> Smith_Agent: have you tried ggling it?
<lsdluna> sundaymorning: oh right...yes you're right. I think i may need to install wine. I'm just trying to install alfresco (http://wiki.alfresco.com/wiki/Community_Edition_file_list_32r2) any idea?
<Smith_Agent> lightpriest_lt: the very strange thing is the system seems boot correctly in background, just no X or console.
<sundaymorning> even if you install wine it might not work
<sundaymorning> wine is not perfect
<Smith_Agent> lightpriest_lt: i irc under console from my laptop (it was broken to...) so i cannot do a lot of things.
<lightpriest_lt> Smith_Agent: well this error isn't related
<Arsa> Hey
<Arsa> Bonjour
<Arsa> Hola
<Arsa> salam
<ripdisk> hey guys, i'm trying to get a lexmark printer to work on windows xp running on virtualbox on top of ubuntu 9.10
<FloodBot3> Arsa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Arsa, do you need help?
<lightpriest_lt> Smith_Agent: it's an expected exit code probably
<sundaymorning> lsdluna: there seems to be a linux installer in that website you just told me about
<ripdisk> the driver installed, but it never shows that i plug anything in
<Smith_Agent> lightpriest_lt: but this is little pointless. In principle, the single mode tells "mount root and give a root prompt"
<Smith_Agent> and not starts ANYTHING
<drandrei> hy all
<lsdluna> sundaymorning: yes, i have downloaded that
<sundaymorning> lsdluna: it might be on apt-get as well. Try aptitude search alfresco first. If it's not there, try the installer
<sundaymorning> I thought you had downloaded the exe
<dabaR> Diverdude: do you have karmic installed?
<sundaymorning> if you got the linux installer just execute that
<Samuel_> Hi.  Is there a command line program to install ubuntu packages that does all the fun stuff like automatically installing dependancies and asking configuration questions?
<lsdluna> sundaymorning: i have downloaded the linux installer but no idea how to execute it
<Smith_Agent> lightpriest_lt: ubuntu can do booting in interactive mode?
<dabaR> Samuel_: you mean like apt-get/aptitude?
<PingFloyd> Samuel_: of course
<mrb427> im in channel c++ and when i try to talk it says cannot send to channel, why?
<PingFloyd> Samuel_: apt-get and aptitude
<sundaymorning> lsdluna: are you using gnome? Double click it
<guntbert> Samuel_: sudo aptitude install <package>
<dabaR> Samuel_: is it sort of the command line synaptic?
<john__> Hello
<Samuel_> dabaR, PingFloyd, yes, I want something like either apt-get or aptitude that will work on a downloaded .deb file
<lsdluna> sundaymorning: double clicking on it gets me this message: There is no application installed for executable files
<PingFloyd> Samuel_: then you want dpkg
<johnzorn> welp linux mint doesnt play nicely with ubuntu...
<dabaR> Samuel_: and it can not be gdebi (has a gui)?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ask | johnzorn
<ubottu> johnzorn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Samuel_> PingFloyd, when I try dpkg, it fails saying that I don't have the dependancies installed already.  I want a program that does all the dependancy installing
<Slart> mrwick: might happen if you're not registered
<Slart> !register | mrwick
<ubottu> mrwick: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<mrb427> hello
<Samuel_> dabaR, I was looking for something that comes with ubuntu-server
<OerHeks> Diverdude current stable version is 2,5.1 http://sourceforge.net/projects/jabref/files/jabref/2.5 and the ppa https://launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/+archive/jabref also
<rww> Samuel_: do "sudo dpkg -i package.deb", it'll complain, then do "sudo apt-get -f install" to install the missing dependencies, I think.
<sundaymorning> lsdluna: right click it, then go to properties and check if the execution permission is set
<mrb427> cannot change my nickname
<meowbuntu> anyone here using cloud web browser on ubuntu http://www.thinkgos.com/cloud/cloudcomputing.html
<Samuel_> rww, yeah, I'm looking for something that does all the dependencies automatically, not manually
<rww> Samuel_: sudo apt-get -f install should do it automatically. You don't need to specify package names.
<rww> unless I'm misremembering
<lsdluna> sundaymorning: yeah that works, it says make sure JDK6 is installed before proceding... is that java?
<Samuel_> rww, it says invalid operation
<Shamino45> Hello everyone, I just found out that though my hardware is recognized, the acer_wmi module is not loaded into memory, which is causing my wireless on/off switch to not work properly, when I press the switch, nothing happens in xev, i tried to use rfkill unblock wireless, but it does nothing, can anyone help?
<Guest> hey
<mrb427> why does it say this when i try to talk in another channel ##c++ :Cannot send to channel
<Diverdude> dabaR, yes i have 9.10 installed
<PingFloyd> rww: if you do that it will go by the package in the repo's dependency which may or may not be right depending
<dabaR> mrb427: ask in #freenode
<sundaymorning> lsdluna: I think so
<Slart> mrb427: might happen if you're not registered
<rww> mrb427: probably because you're not registered, and the channel requires registration to speak. Being in that channel also stops you from changing your nick.
<Slart> !register | mrb427
<ubottu> mrb427: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<dabaR> Diverdude: So the newest version in the archives is too old for you, right?
<Diverdude> OerHeks, okat, but the jabref from ubuntu repos is only 2.3
<Samuel_> rww, oh sorry, I typed it in wrong, the error is "Couldn't find package blah.deb"
<Diverdude> dabaR, yep
<vorian> when in a shell, how do you start x?
<rww> Samuel_: you did "sudo dpkg -i blah.deb", then "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<dabaR> Diverdude: Well, sounds like you might have to compile the newest version.
<th0r> vorian: startx
<Samuel_> rww:  dpkg gets an error saying that the dependencies aren't installed, apt-get gets an error saying that it couldn't find the package
<vorian> th0r: says it's already connected
<PingFloyd> Samuel_: I don't know then, I just install the dependencies that dpkg complains about
<dabaR> Diverdude: you can google around for a ubuntu package, but probably just as easy to compile it.
<dabaR> !compiling
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<JWColeman> Can anyone help me get my wireless card turned on?
<th0r> vorian: you can only have one instance of x running at a time
<noise_> hi,i want to start to be a webmaster,but i dont know what tools should i use,or program language to learn ?!?!
<Samuel_> PingFloyd, that can't work for me because I need to make a script to do it
<vorian> what is the comand to connect to that session?
<Diverdude> dabaR, hmm should be possible to do without compilation
<vorian> command
<dabaR> noise_: I think there is a #web here on freenode
<th0r> vorian: F7
<PingFloyd> Samuel_: you can make a script, but I'm not sure of an existing util
<th0r> vorian: or is it alt-F7
<vorian> th0r: thanks :)
<dabaR> Samuel_: you then --force it
<dabaR> Then it installs probably disregarding the unmet deps
<JWColeman> can anyone tell me why rfkill unblock wifi does nothing? or at least nothing that I can detect or xev can detect
<Samuel_> dabaR, I want it to install the dependencies, not ignore them
<dabaR> And then you end up with a broken system in the end. What is this .deb anyway that does not have a repository?
<JWColeman> can anyone tell me why rfkill unblock wifi does nothing? or at least nothing that I can detect or xev can detect
<Samuel_> dabaR, it's just a software application/solution that my team is developing
<vorian> ok, i may need to be a bit more specific
<Diverdude> dabaR, i was hoping to find a more updated repository, so that i dont have to look out for new versions and compile them myself all the time
<PingFloyd> Samuel_: probably what you really want to do is have your own local repo with your custom packages
<PingFloyd> Samuel_: that will allow you to make use of the more advanced tools in a sane fashion
<Samuel_> dabaR, it works great in ubuntu-desktop because I can just tell the customer to double click on the .deb file, and it does everything automatically and asks the users questions, etc.  But now my customers are complaining that there isn't an easy way to install it in ubuntu-server
<vorian> using Remote Desktop Viewer, how can I connect to my X session via ssh?
<JWColeman> Can anyone help me figure out why I can't get my wireless to turn on?  The hardware is recognized, but I noticed the module isn't loaded for the wireless switch, acer_wmi I believe it is, can anyone help?
<Samuel_> PingFloyd, it seems kind of silly to have a customer download a repository, setup their APT to include the repository, just for one .deb package
<th0r> vorian: you can't use rdp for it, but you can use vnc. You have to be running a vnc server on the remote computer, and you can forward vnc via ssh
<johnzorn> so whats the best way to reinstall grub if I cant boot into the ubuntu system? actually even the vmlinuz and other /boot files are messed up and need reinstalling...
<th0r> vorian: but I found forwarding X via ssh much faster and more responsive.
<PingFloyd> Samuel_: http://hausheer.osola.com/docs/14
<vorian> th0r: ok, how to set up the vnc server
<PingFloyd> Samuel_: not really
<jrib> Samuel_: why would that be silly?  Presumably, you want to make it easy for them to receive updates...
<vorian> it's a firewall at work problem
<PingFloyd> Samuel_: that's the whole idea of the package management and repo system
<PingFloyd> Samuel_: it's extensible
<PingFloyd> Samuel_: makes it so you can update the package in one place too
<Samuel_> jrib, most of them don't have internet access on their VPN intranets, so they wouldn't be adding my repository.  They would have to download a copy of the repository to their server
<Losha> johnzorn: do you have an installation cd you can boot from? If so, you need to boot it and see if you can repair your system
<th0r> vorian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<kayve> I need LADDAP for my MatLab on Ubuntu 9.10 and I don't know how to install it. the rpm didn't work.  and I did a tarball but I didn't understand the make .. there was no Makefile I guess ./configure failed.  http://opendap.org/index.html
<vorian> th0r: already there, thanks :)
<PingFloyd> Samuel_: that's where mirroring comes in
<PingFloyd> Samuel_: makes things maintainable too
<dabaR> Diverdude: right, but if Ubuntu does not have one, I would google to see whether perhaps they have one on their site, and otherwise I would think I have to compile.
<dabaR> Diverdude: You don't have to compile the new one all the time, just whenever you need a new version.
<PingFloyd> Samuel_: as well as scalable
<dabaR> Samuel_: I am almost positive that there is a option for dpkg or something like that to install deps
<PingFloyd> besides, how are they going to get their other updates?
<Samuel_> PingFloyd, that's too much to expect out of a customer.  On the desktop version, all they need to do is download the file and double click it.... I assumed there should be a command line equivalent in the server version
<Samuel_> dabaR, that's what I was thinking, but I can't find it
<dabaR> Samuel_: and you read the man page?
<jrib> Samuel_: anyway the thing you want is gdebi, but really a repository is the better solution
<PingFloyd> Samuel_: having them use synaptic, or run apt-get install is too much to expect of them?
<PingFloyd> Samuel_: after that, they just do an update and they'll get any newer version that goes up on the repo after that
<idk> when i try to change my resolution, i only have options for 800 x 600 and 640 x 480. its saying my monitor is unkown. my xorg.conf file is blank. anyone know how to fix that?
<Vamp898> what the hell is that? http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/rakarrack Rakarrack is in every distro except ubuntu since years and know when the new Rakarrack 0.4.2 comes out, ubuntu addes 0.3 to the Alpha 2 of the upcoming release
<JWColeman> Can anyone help me with a wireless switch issue?  how do I get the acer_wmi module to load?
<PingFloyd> if anything it makes it even easier on the customer and easier on you in maintaining your package
<PingFloyd> and getting it deployed
<Samuel_> dabaR, the only thing I see for dependency checking is UNINSTALLING a package, not INSTALLING :(
<nonameNN> any web page to make wireless of eeepc 1201n work under ubuntu???
<ikonia> .kast 196
<jrib> Samuel_: dpkg won't do what you want.  That's why gdebi exists.  But to repeat, making a repository available is a superior solution
<dabaR> jrib: what about command line, can gdebi do that?
<jrib> dabaR: yes iirc
<Samuel_> jrib, well, I will have a repository, but the problem is that most customers won't have internet access from their VPN intranets, and I really don't want to have the customer go through the trouble of mirroring a repository
<dabaR> Samuel_: ya, heh, totally, gdebi is a command line tool
<janisozaur> is there ppa with mono 2.6?
<Samuel_> jrib, so I'm trying to find simple instructions for installing the package to get a good customer experience
<dabaR> Samuel_: gdebi-gtk is its gui
<jrib> Samuel_: well either tell them to use gdebi or just give them an apt-get line to copy and paste
<dabaR> Samuel_: but you should be able to test it out with gdebi on the command line
<peeeta> Hi sorry for a stupid question, but how can I install a 32bit version of libcap.so.1? Thanks a lot
<Samuel_> dabaR, jrib, well I was hoping there was a tool that already came with Ubuntu, but if I have to require them to install gdebi ahead of time, I guess I'll do that
<jrib> Samuel_: gdebi is default on the desktop version, not sure on server
<lostinspace_46> If I make a karmic live cd using Remastersys is there a way to give the cd full permissions to my HDD when it loads?
<Samuel_> jrib: when I type it in, it says I need to "sudo apt-get install gdebi-core"
<jrib> Samuel_: guess that is your answer
<Samuel_> jrib, is gdebi the same tool that ubuntu-desktop uses when you double click a .deb?
<jrib> Samuel_: that's the gui for it, yeah
<Samuel_> jrib, ok cool
<blakkheim> Samuel_: why not just use dpkg -i file.deb
<Samuel_> blackkheim:  I want something that does dependencies
<james_l> Sorry to bother this channel, but if anyone is familiar/has control over the Ubuntu FloodBots, The Floodbots in #kubuntu are actually flooding the channel.
<jrib> Samuel_: I guess the other option is to use dpkg and then follow it with apt-get install -f, that's what google tells me anyway
<lostinspace_46> Samuel_, I believe you just need to make it a .deb pkg, the the deb installer will take care of the install, and apt-get should work too.
<yo09384> can someone please help me with vbox? im getting guru guy error
<peeeta> hi, how can I install 32bit version of libcap in a 64bit system? thanks a lot!
<jrib> yo09384, you may want to try #vbox if it's specifically about virtualbox usage, but: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Samuel_> lostinspace_46, no, dpkg doesn't install dependencies and apt-get doesn't install from downloaded .deb files
<cluctchski> hey all ... just did a fresh install of karmic on my lenovo thinkpad  t61 .. and the mouse doesn't work after logging in ... any ideas?
<yo09384> jrib, i tried in #vbox, no response, i have log file, question will not fit in one line
<cluctchski> also ... the keyboard works
<jrib> yo09384: summarize it and use pastebin
<janisozaur> is there ppa with mono 2.6?
<cluctchski> (as do volume buttons)
<yo09384> jrib, you are genius thanks
<lostinspace_46> Samuel_, Stick the pkg on launchpad
<jrib> janisozaur: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas ?
<Tommy89> anyone know if you can use .net applications in ubuntu
<dabaR> cluctchski: is mouse what you call the touchpad?
<jrib> Tommy89: check out the mono project
<dabaR> Tommy89: some...
<cluctchski> @dabar: yeah, just tried a usb mouse and it works
<Diverdude> dabaR, hmmm i wonder who updates jabref in the ubuntu repos
<dabaR> cluctchski: you might have to do a little troubleshooting
<dabaR> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<lostinspace_46> Samuel_, And if you put the deps in the control file deb installer will handle thew
<anetos> kalispera
<idk> anyone know how to get x to create an xorg.conf file if it wont recognize my monitor?
<dabaR> Diverdude: newer versions never make it into a published distro.
<tautologism> so if somebody tries to do a do-release-upgrade over ssh, and the ssh connection drops . . .
<cluctchski> dabar,ubottu: thanks .. i'll check that out
<dabaR> Diverdude: So, karmic ships with 2.1, 2.3 is never in karmic, except for backports. And backports, I have no idea what goes on with those.
<dabaR> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<tautologism> . . . but the session is running under screen and it's actually on a local machine . . .
<ericjames> having some trouble configuring thinkfinger with ubuntu 9.10 on a thinkpad X61 tablet
<lostinspace_46> Samuel_, Check out the tuts on launchpad and debian
<Diverdude> dabaR, but jabref 2.3.1 which is the ubuntu version is 3 years old
<dabaR> !gr | anetos
<ubottu> anetos: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<tautologism> . . . is there a way to get it working under ssh again?  I'm getting the error "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host" when trying to reconnect.
<Samuel_> lostinspace_46, I do have the dependencies set up properly in control file.  The problem is dpkg doesn't install dependencies.  I'm going to just install gdebi first to use gdebi to install my package unless you know a way to get dpkg or some other built in debian package manager to install dependencies
<dabaR> Diverdude: what is in debian?
<Diverdude> dabaR, no idea
<dabaR> Diverdude: probably the same.
<tautologism> sshd is running on the server that's being upgraded.
<Diverdude> yes, probably
<ericjames> I'm able to verify using tf-tool, however I don't see anything at login, when sudo-ing or when resuming from screen lock that pertains to fingerprint authentication
<Diverdude> dabaR, but still to old :(
<idlemind> so. i'm writing a backup script (bash script) i have a variable that stores the file paths i want to backup. if i try to backup 2 or more directories, one or more of those containing a space the tar command fails when using the variable to auto-fill those paths
<tautologism> Should I restart sshd?
<jrib> idlemind: #bash is for you :)
<dabaR> Diverdude: my point is...there will maybe be a 2.6 in Lucid, looking at what is in debian testing.
<ericjames> my /etc/pam.d/common-auth file appears to be configured properly http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m35688e36
<SuperMario192> Can someone give me a hand with a problem?
<freeman> I want a .sh file to execute on start up. What do ?
<dabaR> Diverdude: There might be a 2.6 in karmic-backports...
<jrib> !startup | freeman
<ubottu> freeman: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<i2c> how can I install xgl? sudo apt get install xgl doesn't work
<jrib> SuperMario192: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<freeman> DOesn't execute though
<jrib> freeman: if you follow what ubottu said it does
<Diverdude> dabaR, ohh...that would be sweet...
<freeman> I chmod the file and it still does nothing
<omar> Hi, I have a problem with gnome search, this is the output I get when I try to do a search in ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/d60e9fe56
<Diverdude> dabaR, what is karmic-backports?
<omar> can somebody help me?
<lostinspace_46> Samuel_, Check the tuts in debian, launchpad, and bazaar.  They will get your pkg in a repo ahd apt-get will install
<SuperMario192> I have a Dell laptop, and I'm having issues with my wireless card. How do I set it up to work with Karmic?
<dabaR> Diverdude: but it does not look like it.
<jrib> !wireless > SuperMario192
<ericjames> I can't seem to locate my .bir authentication file, however it m
<ubottu> SuperMario192, please see my private message
<drizzt_> Diverdude, it is Lucid software compiled for karmik
<nonameNN> does anyone here has an asus eeepc 1201N with ubuntu on it? im having some problems!
<freeman> naw
<dabaR> omar: looks like you have a gnome-theme that is not playing nice with your nautilus
<ericjames> I can't seem to locate my .bir authentication file, however it must exist, i assume, for me to verify my fingerprint with tf-tool
<SuperMario192> I've tried the help forums too many times to count
<freeman> Cause my command would have to change directories.
<SuperMario192> No luck
<freeman> It just won't work, ive done everything
<Diverdude> drizzt_, ohhh nice
<tautologism> On a single line?.. okay..  How can I ssh back into a machine that i started a $(do-release-upgrade) on?  I get the error "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host" when trying to reconnect.  I have access to the box, and $(do-release-upgrade) is running under screen.
<freeman> Say this is my path 'this/is/a/path/file.sh'
<ericjames> does anybody have any ideas how to enable thinkfinger authentication for login, sudo, and resume from screen saver?
<jrib> !who | freeman
<ubottu> freeman: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<i2c> how do I install xgl?
<jrib> freeman: how are you trying to have it startup?
<jrib> i2c: why?
<i2c> I want to try out compiz-fusion but it says xgl not present, I think I need it
<Smurfie> Does anyone use the new Amarok?
<jrib> i2c: try #compiz
<jrib> Smurfie: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Diverdude> dabaR, hmmm so no hope for a proper jabref version :(
<i2c> thanks jrib
<freeman> jrib: pointing/bash command/ everything
<Smurfie> <.< That was a question.
<dabaR> Diverdude: compile it, it is not the hardest thing you could do.
<jrib> freeman: troubleshoot ONE way
<Diverdude> dabaR, why not just get the binaries
<drizzt_> freeman, try "$VAR"
<kuatto> oh man, can anyone help me get my mysql going? An update came down and now the apt tools cannot finish installing the mysqlserver...specifically they can't start the server up..
<lostinspace_46> If I make a karmic live cd using Remastersys is there a way to give the cd full permissions to my HDD when it loads?
<dabaR> Diverdude: which binaries?
<freeman> jrib: I click browse. After navigating through the folders, I get to my .sh file. I click the file and then exit.
<Diverdude> dabaR, precompiled binaries
<SPF> configure: error: "function ctime_r not found.", any idea what package I need? I already installed build-essential and kernel sources
<kuatto> I'm getting apparmor errors in dmesg and if I turn oof apparmor and remove the bin-log files I can start mysql by hand..
<jrib> freeman: but this would not make it start automatically right?  Isn't that what you want?
<dabaR> Diverdude: looks like it is a little java app.
<dabaR> Diverdude: there should be no compiling involved, almost
<ericjames> has anyone set up thinkfinger in karmic? I've read several guides, however everything seems to be in place on my system.
<freeman> jrib: Yes. But when I try putting an execute period before the path it still does nothing. Do you know what code string would be more effective to get the job done ?
<Diverdude> dabaR, well...java apps still needs to be compiled to byte code
<jrib> freeman: you aren't telling me what you are doing.  Let's start from the beginning I guess.  What does your script do?
<Diverdude> dabaR, probably it ships in a jar file
<automan> does anyone know of an electronics irc channel?
<jrib> automan: ##electronics, they're clever like that
<automan> ty, jrib
<freeman> jrib: <freeman> I want a .sh file to execute on start up. What do ?
<automan> i'm on my wife's windows machine and dont know how to search through mirc
<jrib> freeman: yes, I know what you are /trying/ to do.  I also know that ubottu told you several ways to do it.  You claim they don't work.  I am now asking you "What does your script do?"
<tautologism> kuatto: did you get any error messages from *apt* on update?  just a guess, but did you try $(dpkg --reconfigure mysql-server)?  also do you have a /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld?
<klappi> free_loader: startup as in boot or as in login under x?
<dabaR> !pm | omar
<ubottu> omar: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Diverdude> dabaR, soooo
<dabaR> Diverdude: so, not much, really.
<freeman> jrib; NEver mind Jrib, I had someone else help me out. Thank you anyway. Had nothing to do with the ubuntubot either. Thanks :)
<Shamino45> can anyone help me get my wireless switch to work?  the module for it isn't loaded, I think its acer_wmi, but I don't know how to get it loaded
<Diverdude> dabaR, but binaries of java is possible
<omar> Thanks for the help
<od3n> does anyone know the switch I would use to have something pause
<od3n> like if its more then one screen
<dabaR> Diverdude: ya, they provide a .jar on their download site (sf.net)
<tautologism> kuatto: oops I meant $(dpkg --configure mysql-server).  Actually you  might need to give it mysql-server-$VERSION
<JWColeman> man my connection is so shotty right now
<dabaR> od3n: tell me more exactly...
<JWColeman> can anyone help me figure out how to get my wireless switch to work?  I can't get it to turn on, and acer_wmi the module isn't loaded, it does however recognize my hardware, I tried using rfkill unblock wifi, but that didn't do anything
<dabaR> JWColeman: does the interface show up in ifconfig output?
<PsychoMari0> JWColeman: sudo modprobe acer_wmi
<JWColeman> dabaR - im fairly new with ubuntu and linux alltogether, what does ifconfig do?
<Trek> JWColeman: ifconfig shows all network interfaces/devices available to the OpSys
<kuatto> tautologism, I guess it was my custom my.cnf....it was causing the startup script to barf, but I can still start it by hand...
<od3n> I am using diff to compare two files and the read out I get scolls by to fast i cant read ll of it
<Trek> JWColeman: go into terminal, then run command ifconfig
<kuatto> tautologism, at least it works now :) thanks..
<Trek> JWColeman: pastebin the output
<Trek> !pastebin > JWColeman
<ubottu> JWColeman, please see my private message
<klappi> od3n: dif a.txt b.txt | less
<JWColeman> psychomari0 - I'm going on memory from another windows sessions that the module is in fact acer_wmi, but I'm not 100% certain on that, right now I can't seem to get web access, IE keeps failing miserably, is that indeed the module I'm looking for do you know?
<tautologism> kuatto: cool, cheers
<klappi> od3n: i like xxdiff may be you can check that out
<JWColeman> ifconfig, alright
<JWColeman> let me jot that down in my little text file
<JWColeman> switch over to linux
<Trek> JWColeman: please do as I asked, run ifconfig and pastebin the output
<dabaR> od3n: heh, ya, pipe it through less, funny initial question :)
<JWColeman> er ubuntu,
<PsychoMari0> JWColeman: dont have a clue, but theres no harm in trying. Follow Trek.
<JWColeman> Trek: will do, but It will take me about 5 minutes or so till I log back into here, and I might be under a different name, shamino or shamino45
<od3n> yeah I did not knwo how to word it
<dabaR> JWColeman: so you only have this laptop available or another computer as well?
<dabaR> od3n: cool, well, we got it in the end.
<JWColeman> dabaR: no other computer at the moment
<lostinspace_46> If I make a karmic live cd using Remastersys is there a way to give the cd full permissions to my HDD when it loads?
<Trek> JWColeman: feel free to just say "Trek: This is JWColeman.  <rest of message goes here>" when you get back
 * dabaR sucks air through his teeth
<od3n> what key is the line before less
<dabaR> hehe, that sounds funny
<dabaR> Right above the enter, od3n, the pipe
<klappi> od3n: sorry cant help i got german keyboard ^^
<galerien> hi every one
<od3n> lol
<od3n> ok
<JWColeman> Trek: will do, let me save my notepad file and boot up to ubuntu, I'll copy the results to the notepad file, hopefully it doesn't kill the formatting
<JWColeman> or I can use openoffice, that might work better to keep formatting
<Trek> JWColeman: put it into gedit and save as .txt
<JWColeman> gedit, thanks trek, brb in 5 or so
<herve> ggkgk
<herve> rien a dir
<dabaR> herve: is that french?
<galerien> it is
<ericjames> hi all, anybody have experience with thinkfinger in karmic?
<dabaR> galerien: what does it mean?
<galerien> nothing to say
<dabaR> :/
<galerien> but "dir" doesn't exist ==> "dire"
<tautologism> I thought it was a play on words meaning "the directory is empty"
<galerien> well, maybe
<marc__> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<galerien> I have a little question for you, I just formated my laptop and all my ubuntu cds are "time out" when booting. So i wanted to use a USB key to install it on my hard drive, but i have no clue how to do that
<PsychoMari0> galerien: unetbootin
<galerien> available on windows (don't hurt me!!!)
<galerien> ??
<PsychoMari0> galarien: yep. cross platform
<i2c> compiz
<galerien> ok, i'll try it, thx
<dabaR> Diverdude: Hey, looks like if you just download the .jar
<dabaR> Then replace the symlink the jabref package in karmic installs in /usr/share/java to point to the downloaded jar instead of the one the package provided, you get 2.5
<dabaR> Diverdude: didn't really test it much, but looks like that works fine.
<galerien> so, anything i should know about usb ubuntu install?
<tautologism> I have another question, maybe more luck with this one than the last..  I've got a screen session that was started under konsole->ssh.  I want to use it from the console (ie CTRL-ALT-F2); however the number of lines isn't being set correctly when using eg vimdiff.  Is there a screen command to do this?  I tried ^A Z; also ran reset, tput init, etc, from bash before starting vim.
<Shamino45> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tresmius> Hmm, firefox is crashing a lot
<galerien> tresmius : I know what you mean!!
<Shamino45> Trek: this is jwcoleman, I have the text from ifconfig, but my browser is acting up here in windows, being really stupid, I'll have to look into that late, so I can't use the pastebin, but I can tell you what I see
<CrashOverride> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<Tresmius> kinda annoying when I had 20 tabs opened and it keeps crashing everytime I reopen it, looks like I'll have to reboot :P
<CrashOverride> ut um
<CrashOverride> !firefox > Tresmius
<ubottu> Tresmius, please see my private message
<CrashOverride> Update your firefox
<CrashOverride> ^_^
<Trek> Shamino45: list the interfaces you see, don't paste into the chat though
<dabaR> Shamino45: and are you now in Ubuntu?
<CrashOverride> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CrashOverride> :)
<Shamino45> ethernet and lo, the loopback, no I am in windows currently, I cannot get internet access in ubuntu
<Tresmius> It is the latest one! unless one was released in the past few hours
<PsychoMari0> CrashOverride: i recognize your nick; film?
<Tresmius> lol, hackers
<CrashOverride> Yah. It is based off a film
<CrashOverride> :P
<CrashOverride> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dabaR> Shamino45: you don't have an ethernet cable you could use?
<CrashOverride> Tresmius: try to downgrade your firefox maybe
<Shamino45> Trek: I don't see anything for wireless, not at the moment dabaR
<Trek> Shamino45: its not recognizing the wifi device?  are you sure its a switch, or is it a wireless adapter?
<ericjames> how does one enable fingerprint login for gdm, sudo, and screensaver? I have installed thinkfinger and enrolled my fingerprints sucessfully.
<Tresmius> it seems to happen when I go afk for a while and come back and click in the browser
<Trek> Shamino: in terminal: lspci; lsusb
<Shamino45> Trek:  When I do lspci, it displays my broadcom adapter
<dabaR> Tresmius: is it your addons to firefox?
<CrashOverride> !robot > CrashOverride
<Trek> Shamino45: then PM me the results (i'll stick them in a pastebin)
<CrashOverride> !bot > CrashOverride
<ubottu> CrashOverride, please see my private message
<Tresmius> it's a possibility
<dabaR> Tresmius: that happened to me
<Shamino45> Trek: you want to see my lspci?  I've done this and already confirmed that the card is detected
<CrashOverride> !downgrading firefox | Tresmius
<Trek> Shamino45: then the card is the broadcom adapter?
<Trek> Shamino45: that means you'll need to install drivers for it... possibly with ndiswrapper
<CrashOverride> !downgrading firefox  > Tresmius
<CrashOverride> hmm
<CrashOverride> Factoid doesnt exist
<CrashOverride> hm
<dabaR> Shamino45: you just installed?
<Shamino45> Trek:  Alright, the only drivers I've found are windows drivers, so I think ndiswrapper is my only solution here at the moment
<Tresmius> I'm gonna install opera
<Shamino45> dabaR: yes
<dabaR> CrashOverride: You are totally busy on that bot :) Did you know you can private message him?
<CrashOverride> yah
<CrashOverride> ;p
<dabaR> Shamino45: An IBM, you say. eh?
<CrashOverride> I thought the commands would work so I didnt
<CrashOverride> my bad
<CrashOverride> :p
<FloodBot3> CrashOverride: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Trek> Shamino45: i agree with you there, as the issue tracks back to broadcom drivers not existing for linux
<CrashOverride> ops
<dabaR> CrashOverride: you can do /msg ubottu search firefox. he will tell you all the factoids with firefox in them
<galerien> err, guys, i want to install ubuntu with unetbooting and a usbkey, but i don't understand wat "OEM" is
<galerien> ??
<CrashOverride> thanks dabar
<dabaR> Shamino45: An IBM, you say. eh?
<Shamino45> dabar: Hahah no I wish, I'm working with an acer aspire 5516, probably the most incompatible laptop anyone could ever yhink of putting ubuntu on
<dabaR> CrashOverride: sure
<ericjames> my fingerprint can be verified using tf-tool, but I have no fingerprint authentication for gdm, sudo, or screen saver. /etc/pam.d/common-auth is configured properly: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m35688e36
<dabaR> Who said they have a t61 with wireless not working?
<dabaR> Shamino45: I have a broadcom card on my laptop....
<Shamino45> dabaR: did you need to use ndiswrapper to get it to work?
<dabaR> Shamino45: and after I connect to the internet with cable, it asks do I want to install restricted drivers for my bcom card, I accept, and off I go into wireless land
<dabaR> Shamino45: no
<Shamino45> dabaR:  Hm, might have to take a walk over to my friend's house then
<dabaR> galerien: Original ericjames Equipment Manufacturer
<dabaR> Shamino45: you might want to try that, ya.
<dabaR> Shamino45: might save you time.
<dawning> cron question: Seems that some time since 8.10, something changed, a line that is used on my 8.10 boxes crontab doesn't seem to ever be run in 9.10 - any tips?
<Shamino45> dabaR: indeed, I need to go over there some time today anyways, i'll see you all later maybe, hopefully with wireless
<dabaR> galerien: you can often put acronyms into google, and it will expand them for ya
<dabaR> Shamino45: good luck
<galerien> ok
<dabaR> dawning: post the crontab
<lostinspace_46> If I make a karmic live cd using Remastersys is there a way to give the cd full permissions to my HDD when it loads?
<Shamino45> dabaR: if that doesn't work, should I try to use my windows drivers with ndiswrapper?
<dabaR> Shamino45: I don't really know
<Ayla> hey hey
<dabaR> Shamino45: did you notice a little green icon in the top right on Ubuntu?
<Ayla> does somebody here use btrfs ?
<Shamino45> dabaR: no I don't think there was anything like that
<dabaR> It is basically a PC component, like a network card/one of those green pci plugins
<dabaR> That comes up when there need to be restricted drivers installed for a device to work.
<galerien> dabar: thx, but now i have a shell, and I don't know how to install ubuntu from here, wasn't it supposed to have a gnome based interface?
<dabaR> galerien: sorry, not really sure I follow
<Shamino45> dabaR: I tried to use the little program that detects to see if any extra drivers are needed but it says no something or other drivers found
<dabaR> galerien: You are trying to install ubuntu from a USB stick?
<galerien> dabar: yes
<dabaR> galerien: did you read the docs for that?
<dabaR> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tautologism> dawning: are you getting mail about a failed cron run?  What's the line?
<Shamino45> dabaR: if i need any extra drivers or anything it's definitely not telling me about it
<galerien> well, on the web site for the soft you told me about they just said that i had to chose my iso-image and reboot...
<dabaR> Shamino45: I have seen where it does not say until I connect to the net.
<StuckMojo> is apt-file known not to work in ubuntu?
<dabaR> I would try that myself first.
<Shamino45> dabaR: absolutely, thanks for the tip, talk to you later maybe
<dabaR> Shamino45: not until tomorrow probably :)
<dabaR> !apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<Shamino45> alrighty, cya
<dabaR> galerien: Someone else told you about that. Never heard of that. If you are not having luck with it, try following the Ubuntu instructions shown at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<StuckMojo> hmm..nevermind
<galerien> ok
<galerien> thx
<teage> Is there a "exclude" for the command " cp " ? i want to copy a mount, but not all.
<xfact> Anyone can tell me about useful and easy to use data backup software for Ubuntu 9.10?
<teage> I am looking at the man pages and says nothing about an exclude
<dabaR> teage: copy a mount>?
<dabaR> a directory?
<sundaymorning> teage: not that I know of, you may be able to hack something using find
<tautologism> teage: you could use rsync or you could use something like cp $(find /mnt/mount -not -regex '\/dir\/to\/exclude')
<dabaR> xfact: well, backup of ubuntu, or windows computers?
<meowbuntu> for downloading isos what tpo use ftp or http
<tautologism> teage: something like that; I may have the find syntax AFU
<teage> dabaR: no, a mounted cd
<od3n> thanks
<teage> dabaR: the whole thing, just dont want a few items from it
<tautologism> teage: obviously also you have to add the dest/ directory after the find section; also you'll probably want to set IFS='\n'
<dabaR> teage: is there a reason you don't want to copy all and then delete unwanted?
<sundaymorning> teage: being mounted or not doesn't really change anything here. you probably can adapt what tautologism did for your needs
<xfact> dabaR, No relation with Windows computer, just I want to backup my useful Ubuntu data to keep it safely in another portable device, any tools?
<yo09384> can any1 help with a critical error in vbox? #vbox has no answer http://pastebin.com/m6460a5a0
<yoyoma> ahyes this is support
<xfact> It should be easy to use, because  I am not yet expert.
<dabaR> xfact: well, Ubuntu One does something like that, heard about that>?
<tautologism> teage: I would look into rsync though, it's meant to do that stuff.  there are some gotchas though, and the manual is pretty detailed.
<dabaR> meowbuntu: ftp or torrent
<dabaR> meowbuntu: not sure though whether ftp is better than http, I think so
<teage> true true, sundaymorning. this is what i normally do " rsync --exclude=/casper/filesystem.squashfs -a mnt/ extract-cd"
<xfact> DabaR, yup, but I do not want to use on-line backup process, (takes lot time) and I have over 2GB data to backup
<teage> i just want to see if i can do the same just with the cp command
<dabaR> xfact: what are you gonna backup to?
<mhaedo> hey everyone
<xfact> Like 'System backup' in Windows
<dabaR> xfact: never heard of it :)
<xfact> dabaR, My documents, some sound clips, pdfs etc.
<xfact> Or I can make one image file, but that would not help totally
<idk> my monitor isnt recognized, any ideas?
<teage> thanx guys for the help and suggestions.
<mhaedo> quick question.  the only 64bit ubuntu disk images I see are amd64.  are those appropriate for intel 64 bit chips?
<M1DLGpc> how do I use ubuntu live disk to fix my wondows boot manager?
#ubuntu 2010-02-18
<tautologism> xfact: timevault, maybe?  Though I'm not sure if it can back up to another drive.
<dabaR> idk: recognized by what?
<tautologism> xfact: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault
<Losha> meowbuntu: ftp, http or torrent are all fine. Often torrent is the fastest because lots of different people can share the load, but the end result is the same in all cases
<xfact> Any easy backup tool for Ubuntu? I am about to change my HDD, so asking..
<dabaR> !restoregrub | M1DLGpc
<dabaR> !recoveringgrub | M1DLGpc
<ubottu> M1DLGpc: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Losha> !backup | xfact (disclaimer: I've never used any of these)
<ubottu> xfact (disclaimer: I've never used any of these): There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<idk> dabaR, when i try to change my resolution, it says my monitor isnt recognized, and i only have options for 800 x 600 and 640 x 480
<Sweat> need some help with grub
<Sweat> getting error 15: file not found
<dabaR> !resolution |idk
<ubottu> idk: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Sweat> but when i try "e" cant edit root somewhere to boot hd(0,0)
<DebiansArmy> I thought we were to backup grub not restore it???
 * dabaR surrenders
<M1DLGpc> ta, but i lost my grub instal, and a faulty partiton has lost my ubuntu that was installed there. I only need to gain access to my old windoqws drive because i wont boot and was last shut down with hibernate so it's unmountable. all I want to do is a new istall of ubuntu filling the whole drive after recovering everything off first
<dabaR> xfact: to backup your installation, which will then be able to run without installing on the new HD?
<M1DLGpc> ubuntu is less agrovation
<dabaR> M1DLGpc: but when you boot ubuntu live, you can not mount the windows drive?
<M1DLGpc> it refuses because it was hibernated
<Sweat> can someone please help me with grub?
<xfact> dabaR, right, I have to backup the system also
<M1DLGpc> daber it will not let me delete it either woth the suggested commands
<dabaR> M1DLGpc: sorry, I misread. you want to restore the windows boot loader.
<cubic1273> howdy.  trying to get a wireless USB chipset working.  050d:705a; uses the rt73 driver, I believe.  I put the thing into ad-hoc mode, and it broadcasts garbage.  this is on 2.6.31.6-x6.0 (ARMv7l).
<yoyoma8> how do i setup my wifi to rome? -.-
<M1DLGpc> only need it till the week end
<dabaR> Sweat: how did you lose usage of grub?
<Sweat> never did lose usage, just after a fresh install
<dabaR> Sweat: Ah,.
<Sweat> it wouldnt boot
<dabaR> How did you install?
<Sweat> eehm 1 lvm for home, 1 ext2 boot and 1 ext3 for root
<dabaR> xfact: never heard of that.
<ubyserver> Hello Everyone!
<dabaR> Sweat: using the desktop CD?
<ubyserver> Hope you are all well and in good health.
<Sweat> dabaR: i googled into this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261 post 9
<Sweat> but cant find root when i pres "e" in the grub menu
<Sweat> to boot from hd(0,0)
<xfact> I should totally explain the problem
<M1DLGpc> dabar- I just fixed it, I couldn't get it to understand the name of the drive "win XP" because of the space, when I was working in console. I changed it to a wildcard and it said it was not able to work, but it fixed it anyway
<M1DLGpc> thanks
<dabaR> M1DLGpc: good job you!
<dabaR> :)
<od3n> is rm that command for deleting a file
<M1DLGpc> I still doubt understnading why it doesn't understand spoaces in foldernames in consol
<dabaR> od3n: do you use the Ubuntu desktop, or just the server?
<od3n> I am just using decktop
<dabaR> Sweat: I see...
<od3n> desktop now
<dabaR> Sweat: So it does not boot into ubuntu after a normal install with the desktop CD?
<od3n> I will set up a server in my room at some point just not yet
<bulltitan> hi im running ubuntu 9.10 on a eeepc 701 so far so good but id like to know how to get rid of recent documents entry in places menu
<xfact> My old 80Gb HDD has 'bad sectors' (Ubuntu disk utility saying) and I am thinking about to exchange it to 160 GB HDD, but after that I do not want to setup the whole Ubuntu again, so I am asking for any ways to get back all the major settings without setting up one after one again.
<dabaR> od3n: and why don't you just right click on a file and move to trash?
<ubyserver> Has anyone here installed Plesk on there box.
<Sweat> dabaR: No, using ubuntu server
<dabaR> bulltitan: is it possible to right click then remove from menu?
<M1DLGpc> xfact, inless i'm corrected, gparted is good enough for that task
<bulltitan> no i think it is part of the applet but there might be a way arround to delete it
<dabaR> Sweat: an ubuntu server CD? And it won't boot, right?
<Sweat> ye
<M1DLGpc> if you have concers about doing it in ubuntu it can be downloaded as a live disk in it's oewn right
<bulltitan> i know how to disable it but i want it off the menu
<M1DLGpc> or ran from live ubuntu disk
<dabaR> Sweat: OK, so try hd(0,1), and hd(0,2)
<xfact> M1DLGpc, But gparted is a partition tool, I am talking about to replacing the HDD, not upgrading.
<dabaR> Sweat: you have only one HD in the computer, right?
<Sweat> i want to, but where do i need to edit? cause when i enter grub menu, press "e" i see 4 lines..
<lostinspace_46> If I make a karmic live cd using Remastersys is there a way to give the cd full permissions to my HDD when it loads?
<Sweat> 2 hd
<M1DLGpc> you can copy from one drive to another, then expand the size of partiton
<Sweat> so i am sure it must be hd(0,0)
<dabaR> bulltitan: Oh, the whole places menu?
<Sweat> but where do i need to edit?
<od3n> cause I am using a live cd to fix some stuff as a last ditch effort to fix something
<bulltitan> no just the recent documents entry
<Sweat> i got 4 lines, uuid, kernel, initrd and quiet
<dabaR> Sweat: just cause it has 2 hard disks, that does not mean it is hd(0,)
<dabaR> 00
<Sweat> i am sure i installed grub on 0,0
<Sweat> anyway, i couldnt try yet
<Sweat> cause i dont know where to edit it
<dabaR> Sweat: and you don't get a grub boot menu at start?
<Sweat> i do
<Sweat> i even did
<Sweat> find /grub/stage1
<xfact> :(
<Sweat> thats hd(0,0)
<Sweat> when i want to edit the bootlines(or something) i dont know where to edit to hd(0,0)
<od3n> and was wondering that the command to rename a file was or should I just cp it
 * PsychoMari0  
<SonicAD> ...oh I was going to ask about solutions for watching the NBC Olympics coverage but I see a preview version of Moonlight 3 is out now
<ericjames> I fixed part of my issue with thinkfinger. the package had to be built from source configuring thinkfinger for pam authentication.
<dabaR> od3n: mv renames
<PirateGoose> how can I compile a .po file into a .gmo file? google gives me nothing viable...
<ericjames> not, however, when i log in with a finger print I have to use my password for my keyring
<od3n> ok thanks
<ericjames> a suggested work around is to put 'echo "PASSWORD" | /path/to/pam-keyring-tool -u -s' in my .bashrc file (replacing 'PASSWORD' with my password of course).
<bulltitan> by the way i have another question, the power manager applet in gnome displays all the battery info wrong is there a fix for this?
<teklob> how can I have find show me all .cpp or h files with a single command?
<Sweat> dabaR: so where do i need to edit it in grub?
<teklob> find ./ -regex ".*\.[h|cpp]" only shows headers
<ericjames> this didn't work however, is there somewhere besides bashrc I should put this echo statement?
<dabaR> bulltitan: did you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556592 ?
<od3n> ok last question I have a file called menu.lst~
<bulltitan> nope but i will do right now thanks
<dabaR> Sweat: when you boot, you should be able to get to an grub boot menu editor.
<ticko> i dont know why but all of a sudden my wireless connection keeps dying on me. I must restart the connection to get it to work form 5 min then do it again. Anyone help?
<Sweat> ye i am right now
<od3n> what is that file, I know what menu.lst is but not sure what the ~ denotes
<dabaR> Sweat: so, edit it.
<Sweat> what part do i need to edit? i got 4 lines
<dabaR> Sweat: I mean, it is somewhat almost unlikely that you will be able to fix what the installer could not configure, IMHO
<cubic1273> od3n: ~ probably refers to a backup of the original file.  you can open the menu.lst~ file up in an editor and check.
<dabaR> Sweat: what are the lines? Can you post it to pastebin?
<bulltitan> ho yeah  thats the disable solution yep ive read that one
<Sweat> not sure how to, cant connect trough ssh :)
<ticko> can anyone helP?
<dabaR> Sweat: if you can read it, you could type it...
<tautologism> teklob: you want to use '(' instead of '['; also you might  need to to backslash-escape them along with the '|'
<od3n> ya I think I got it working
<bulltitan> i know it might be a cosmetic question to you folks just like the power manager but its important to me
<tautologism> teklob: the [...] construction specifies one of the included characters.
<od3n> so I got it to boot sort of now its doing a fsck
<Serpico> hi
<tautologism> teklob: documentation is via   man 7 regex
<tautologism> teklob: though there may be some differences, I'm not sure which type of regex find uses, looks like 'emacs' by default.
<here4thegear> hi, on ubuntu server, I usually use sudo aptitude install <package>.. Does anyone know if I can use aptitude to install php 6 and if so how? thanks
<PingFloyd> here4thegear: yeah
<tautologism> teklob:   man 7 regex   describes 'egrep'-style regexps; IIRC I usually use those style with find.  you should be able to pass the flag '-regextype posix-extended' to find to select that type for sure.
<PingFloyd> here4thegear: like aptitude install pkg=version
<macman_> hi all .. my wireless is enabled  but disabled in NetworkManager .. i have no check to enable it .. how can i check this
<macman_> i tried ifconfig eth2 up
<macman_> no go
<here4thegear> PingFloyd: oh, ok I'll try that out.. I'm wanting to test some things out on it.
<macman_> i also tried iwconfig eth2 up
<here4thegear> macman_: wireless is usually wlan0
<macman_> eth2 shows up for 802.11
<psycho_oreos> depends on driver
<here4thegear> macman_: what kind of laptop is it?
<macman_> how do i renable the wireless .. i have Enable networking checked .. and i have Enable wireless greyed out
<macman_> here4thegear dell studio 17
<loganhoup> Can someone help me? Upon upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 my wireless has stopped working. Network manager doesn't even acknowledge I have anything wifi. I have the restricted driver install. I don't have an enable wireless checkbox. I'm currently on a wired connection.
<psycho_oreos> legacy ieee80211 framework based driver, including some proprietary ones may have other interface naming.. ipw2200 for example uses ethX, broadcom-sta uses ethX, ralink driver (direct from ralink website) is raX
<psycho_oreos> macman_, pastebin your lspci -nnk output
<Serpico> how i know which the channel using my router?thanks
<Ziggyzxxyl> How do I reset my keychain password?
<psycho_oreos> Serpico, go into router config and check
<Frijolie> I'm confused on the way Nautilus displays the file permissions...
<Halvtand> Hello everyone. I'm a first-time Ubunto user with my very first problem. I've installed Ubunto v. 9.10 on my Acer Aspire 3003 and the colors are all wrong. I tried to find an answer on the internet, but noone wrote out instructions for newbies. I have no idea of what to do.
<d3xter> Ziggyzxxyl, iwlist [wlan-interface] scan
<d3xter> sry, that goes to Serpico ^^
<Frijolie> for instance, Nautilus displays the owner of this file as brian - Brian then the group as brian
<Frijolie> what does that mean?
<loganhoup> Can someone help me? Upon upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 my wireless has stopped working. Network manager doesn't even acknowledge I have anything wifi. I have the restricted driver install. I don't have an enable wireless checkbox. I'm currently on a wired connection.
<Serpico> psycho_oreos, d3xter my router is blocked and i don't go into router config :(
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, pastebin your lspci -nnk output.. and I strongly advise against upgrades
<klappi> Frijolie: normaly each user has his own group
<Frijolie> klappi, I get that but why does it say "owner: brian - Brian"...what does that mean?
<psycho_oreos> Serpico, what d3xter says is a command you can probe for wireless networks, you may need to do it a few times and if your AP name doesn't exist, you're almost pretty much SOL
<Frijolie> the ls -l says "rwxr-x--- brian brian"
<loganhoup> psycho_oreos:http://paste.ubuntu.com/378727/
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, for those who owns the file
<ddawe> loganhoup:  Ubuntu has serious problems when it comes to distributio upgrade.
<loganhoup> I know.
<loganhoup> I just didn't have the time to back up
<Frijolie> well I'm brian and I can't rename the file. as soon as I rename it, it reverts back to what it used to be
<ubyserver> Was it alright if I had to add a domain like such to satisfy Plesk installation upaddress computername.localhost.com
<ubyserver> to hosts
<here4thegear> I want to scrub a website (a specific one) which is full of links to wav files. On my remote server, I want to scrub that site (following links that are within that website) to find and download all the links to .wav files and then perform some tasks on those wav files. Where do I start to do the search of the site for the links to the wav files?
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, try sudo modprobe ath5k and see if there's wlanX interface
<Frijolie> I've done chown "brian:brian" and chmod 750 on all files in that directory
<Serpico> psycho_oreos, d3xter how i can run this operation?(sorry for my english)
<blakkheim> here4thegear: man wget
<d3xter> Serpico, you can run this command in any terminal
<psycho_oreos> Serpico, <d3xter> Serpico , iwlist [wlan-interface] scan
<klappi> Frijolie: and what did you expect ls -l to chow?
<Ziggyzxxyl> How do I reset my keychain password? I turned my 'puter on this morning and it was not accepting my keychain password to connect to my wireless... which is odd, because I had it the same as my log in password, which still worked for logging me in. Last time I had the computer on, I changed my login password. Now neither my new or old password can access the keychain thing. What do I do?
<klappi> s/chow/show/
<Serpico> ok thanks
<here4thegear> blakkheim: thanks.
<loganhoup> psycho_oreos: no output
<Halvtand> Hello everyone. I'm a first-time Ubunto user with my very first problem. I've installed Ubunto v. 9.10 on my Acer Aspire 3003 and the colors are all wrong. I tried to find an answer on the internet, but noone wrote out instructions for newbies. Something about running /etc/X11/xorg.conf but where do I write that, and how do I access it?
<wexzapa> Can anyone heplme with mathematica???
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, try mv <current_file_name> <new_file_name>
<Frijolie> the "ls - l" is what I expected it, but that's why I"m so confused cause i'm the owner and in the group but I still cannot rename the file
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, do sudo lsmod| grep ath5k
<Jordan_U> Sweat, Try just changing the boot order in the BIOS.
<Serpico> psycho_oreos, d3xter ok working thanks :D
<d3xter> Serpico, you're welcome
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, I know about that command..i know how to do renames but they don't stick
<loganhoup1> psycho_oreos: that made me connect.
<loganhoup1> no output on it
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, that's why I think I'm having file permissions issues
<amdgoon> hello
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, maybe there's a process that has a handle on the file
<loganhoup> psycho_oreos: thank you. Is this a permanent fix?
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, just tried "mv" again, it doesn't go through. Tried mv, nautilus, gprename
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, if it was a perm error, it'll tell you at prompt imo
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, don't think so, its weird how its not set to load at boot
<pinkspider> hello
<Ziggyzxxyl> How do I reset my default keyring password?
<loganhoup> yeah. This computer does some lovingly fun weird stuff.
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, when i do mv it just goes to an empty prompt (making you think it went through) then you "ls" again and it's back to the original
<pinkspider> alguém fala português ? brazil ?
<Jordan_U> Frijolie, You need to have permission to edit that *directory*, a rename is an operation on a directory, not the file itself.
<loganhoup> Psycho_oreos: So how do I make it permanent pray tell?
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, check via lso
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, I meant lsof
<schgoddie> Ziggyzxxyl: i'm not really shure, try to delete (or rename) .gnupg in your home-folder
<Frijolie> Jordan_U, yeah I thought about that as well parent, sub, and files are all 750
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, I only know of a dirty hack, that is to add it into /etc/rc.local
<klappi> Halvtand: please do grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<d3xter> Ziggyzxxyl, just move ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring into another folder and then reboot
<Jordan_U> Frijolie, And you are the owner of the directory?
<Ziggyzxxyl> ok, thanks
<d3xter> Frijolie, have you tried to set the owner of this file?
<Frijolie> yeah, parent directories, sub directories, and all files are 750 brian brian
<ubyserver> My installation of Plesk failed
<Frijolie> and Yes I'm brian
<ubyserver> How do I remove the files if it did not finish successfully?
<Frijolie> i have done chmod 750 * on all directories in that folder as well as chown brian:brian
<Jordan_U> Frijolie, And you say you don't get any error when you use mv?
<Halvtand> klappi how do i do that? I'm a first-timer, don't really know where to look for stuff in this yet.
<dazed_> hey i just rebooted my comp and i got this error message when loading ubuntu and i cant access anything message: "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be loaded | /:waiting for /dev/loop0 | /tmp: waiting for(null) | Press ESC to enter a recovery shell"
<psycho_oreos> ubyserver, depends on how its installed
<loganhoup> psycho_oreos: ummmm. How do I do that?
<sundaymorning> pinkspider: #ubuntu-br
<klappi> Halvtand: do you have console open?
<Frijolie> Jordan_U, nope, no error message. When I rename via Nautilus (right-click > rename) it allows me to rename the file but then ~2 seconds later it reverts
<Halvtand> klappi no console, staring at the desktop
<ubyserver> psycho_oreos: Alright so that means what?
<loganhoup> Psycho_oreos: That is, add it to  /etc/rc.local.
<klappi> Halvtand: dont you got xterm?
<psycho_oreos> ubyserver, how did you exactly install plesk?
<ubyserver> I wish I could just reinstall
<ubyserver> ./ parallels_installer_v3.5.0_build090817.16_os_Ubuntu_8.04_i386
<pinkspider> Oii ( :
<pinkspider> any hacker ?
<tomatoes7> max is koning
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, yes, its a shell script, add it before exit 0 line and the words would be "modprobe ath5k"
<loganhoup> okay
<loganhoup> thanks
<Halvtand> klappi xterm? What's that?
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, that's a cheap hack that will work on every bootup time
<Frijolie> I've stumped the masters, huh?
<borbor> hey, been using ubuntu for a few weeks, when I'm connecting HDMI to my tv the resolution is either way too big or without widescreen, I think I can fix it with the nvidia 190 or 195 driver, as they have overscanning compensation
<klappi> Halvtand: ok you have bootet into gnome?
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, you haven't tried lsof yet
<loganhoup> alright. I greatly appreciate the help.
<dazed_> Hey, i just rebooted my comp and i got this error message when loading ubuntu and i cant access anything message: "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be loaded | /:waiting for /dev/loop0 | /tmp: waiting for(null) | Press ESC to enter a recovery shell"
<borbor> but it always says I'm running an xserver, and won't let me install
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, never heard of it
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, for the time being I'd try to find out why it won't autoload.. might it be blacklisted? etc
<Halvtand> klappi I guess so, how do I tell?
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, it lists open files.. if you do lsof| grep <filename> it might show which processes has a handle on it
<acervo> anyvary tell me what is the command for a creat a root?
<klappi> Halvtand: press alt - F2
<Jordan_U> Frijolie, Can you pastebin the output of "strace mv foo bar"?
<loganhoup> Psycho_oreos: When I upgraded it asked if I wanted to keep or throw out something to do with blacklisting.
<loganhoup> I'm pretty sure that concerned pulseaudio though.
<Halvtand> klappi run application window comes up
<loganhoup> Which is probably toast since the upgrade too...
<klappi> Halvtand: type xterm there
<dazed_> ey i just rebooted my comp and i got this error message when loading ubuntu and i cant access anything message: "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be loaded | /:waiting for /dev/loop0 | /tmp: waiting for(null) | Press ESC to enter a recovery shell"
<Jordan_U> dazed_, I assume this is a wubi installation?
<Halvtand> klappi ok, some kind of console
<dazed_> ya
<dazed_> Jordan_U:  ya
<acervo> #ubuntu -es
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, blacklisting keeps systems sane imo, without blacklist, some old and potentially problematic if not duplicate modules will be loaded for the exact same device found on your computer.. like your wifi chipset also has a driver known as madwifi-ng.. without blacklist and installing madwifi-ng you will find both of them autoloaded but only one will work
<acalbaza_> do all versions of virtualbox OSE support usb?
<acervo> #ubuntu-es
<pinkspider> proxy in ubuntu ?
<dazed_> Jordan_U:  it was working all day and night yesterday through numerous reboots
<klappi> Halvtand: congrats youve found the console new wonders and adventures ahead
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, lsof | grep <myfilename> returned no results
<Jordan_U> acalbaza_, No, the USB support is proprietary, the open source version doesn't have it.
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, tried what Jordan_U mentioned?
<dazed_> Jordan_U: i have navigated into my etc in the recovery shell anyway i can remake my fstab?
<macman_> hi all wasn't paying attention .. how do i enable my wireless ?
<Halvtand> klappi I feel sooooo stupid right here... Hopefully I'll learn this stuff pretty quickly.... What do I do now?
<k0d3g3ar> does anyone know of a GUI application that front-ends the running of one or more shell commands?
<acalbaza_> Jordan_U: thanks
<psycho_oreos> macman_, you haven't pastebin your lspci -nnk outptu
<loganhoup> psycho_oreos: where is the blacklisting thingy at for my wifi?
<psycho_oreos> macman_, output*
<loganhoup> (I have little to no idea what I'm talking about)
<klappi> Halvtand: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> acalbaza_, np
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, there's no blacklisting specifically for wifi, there's a general blackllst that can be found in /etc/modprobe.d/
<foss4sme>  #villagetelco
 * bihuhn (Away Grund : Auto Away nach 60 min | Pager : OFF )
<foss4sme> join  #villagetelco
<loganhoup> Psycho_oreos: I remember being asked if I wanted that reset to default. I've made configurations to it before. I threw it out >_<.
<slowlearner> hi does anybody know how i can change the default session during login? menu always defaults to xterm(should be gnome i think)
<dazed_> i just rebooted my comp and i got this error message when loading ubuntu and i cant access anything message: "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be loaded | /:waiting for /dev/loop0 | /tmp: waiting for(null) | Press ESC to enter a recovery shell"
<Frijolie> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/m1410b576
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, well that doesn't help me much, probably a better idea is to pastebin the output for the contents of that blacklist file
<klappi> slowlearner: do you use gdm?
<Halvtand> Klappi grep: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, ^
<slowlearner> klappi: yes
<k0d3g3ar> dazed_:  what does your /etc/fstab contain?
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, its saying the file doesn't exist from the strace output
<klappi> slowlearner: you can use gdmsetup to turn off autlogin this allows you to choose different sessions
<dazed_> im in etc and i dir'd it and found fstab but cant cd into it
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, well "foo bar" doesn't exist, correct
<Jordan_U> Frijolie, Ok, replace "foo" and "bar" with the actual names you are using, so just take your mv command and put strace in front of it
<loganhoup> oh wow
<loganhoup> that's a directory
<k0d3g3ar> dazed_:  Its a file, not a directory
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, err you're meant to replace foo with the current filename and bar with new filename :p
<ubyserver> How do I remove LAMP
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, Jordan_U, d'oh!
<dazed_> k0d3g3ar:  i tried to mount it and it said cant find fstab in etc/fstab or /mtab
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, yes full of configs, look for blacklist or blacklist.conf
<slowlearner> klappi: cool thanks!
<Jordan_U> Frijolie, :)
<k0d3g3ar> dazed_:  But you said you can see it?  Can you do a    cat /etc/fstab
<psycho_oreos> ubyserver, doesn't help if you don't say how exactly you installed it, from tar.gz? from deb? or what?
<dazed_> k0d3g3ar:  yes a bunch of stuff popped up what do u need
<ubyserver> ummm tasksel
<ubyserver> repository
<ubyserver> apt-get install
<loganhoup> psycho_oreos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/378739/
<klappi> Halvtand: grep LoadModule /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<k0d3g3ar> dazed_:  Its not what I need.... its what you need.  You need to understand what it says, and remove any lines that are not valid.  Sounds like its trying to mount stuff that isn't there
<psycho_oreos> ubyserver, for that case you can do apt-get remove.. but probably a better option is to use aptitude instead of apt-get
<ubyserver> I only use command
<ubyserver> so apt-get remove will do.
<ubyserver> Thanx
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, weird, ath5k is not blacklisted, dmesg might have some info I presume
<dazed_> k0d3g3ar:  well im lost at that point i dunno what i need or dont nee
<loganhoup> yay logs...
<sidney_> to dualboot do i create one ect3 primary partition then the others root swap home inside the primary?
<sidney_> ext3
<k0d3g3ar> dazed_:  The format of each line should start with the source of what its trying to mount, the the mount type, then the destination of where it will mount it, etc.  (or something like that - I can't remember the exact order but its pretty obvious when you look at the file)
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, there's many many ways to check for potential causes of why it won't autoload
<tautologism> Hey, I asked a question a while ago about ssh'ing back into a server that's running do-release-upgrade under screen.  I'm getting an error from ssh_exchange_identification; I can actually access the machine but I'd like to continue running the upgrade via ssh.  Anybody know more about this?  Thanks
<yo09384> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yo09384> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Halvtand> klappi got a lot of (II) LoadModule: "something different in every one" I know that my graphics should be the one that says "sis"
<k0d3g3ar> dazed_:  Look at each line, and verify that the source of what it is trying to mount actually exists.  If not, there's your problem.  I suspect this is just a symptom of another problem you are having
<dazed_> first 2 lines: "/host/ubuntu/disks/root.dsk/     ext4   loop,errors=remount-ro 0" --- "host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk non       swap   loop,sw 0 0"
<k0d3g3ar> dazed_:  ie.  its trying to mount a nfs volume,and the nfs server is down.  Or something like that
<damagu> Hey all, what do I do if my / partition is getting full?
<TDJACR> damagu: Purchase a new HD
<psycho_oreos> damagu, find out where its using the most?
<loganhoup> psycho_oreos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/378742/
<k0d3g3ar> damagu:  clonezilla is your friend
<epinky> tautologism: http://www.kriyayoga.com/love_blog/post.php/752
<dazed_> next 2 lines begin with /dev/scd0 and /dev/fd0 and thats all there is
<ubyserver> I'm trying to apt-get -f and it can't connect to my mysql server because of incorrect username/password. "psa-api-rpc"
<damagu> Thanks for the sarcasm
<klappi> Halvtand: are you talking from a seccond pc?
<airtonix> question about zeroconf : i have samba announcing its service from my laptop, but my service-discovery-applet on my desktop is not 'discovering' the laptop shares ... any thoughts.
<k0d3g3ar> dazed_:  /dev/scd0 is your cdrom drive, /dev/fd0 is your floppy disk drive.  Are they active and working?
<diss3ntive> damagu:  If your / filesystem is separate from others like /usr /home /var /etc and so on, it may nto be that big of an issue...empty out /tmp and find crap that is taking up space
<damagu> My / partition is 8GB but my hard drive is 500GB
<ubyserver> Hence can't clean anything because it fails "Trying to establish test connection..."
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, hmm try modprobe -l| grep madwifi
<ubyserver> And the log shows login error for mysql.
<diss3ntive> damagu:  Yea, df -h should tell you which partitions you have other than /
<pinkspider> what is buffer over flow ?
<dazed_> k0d3g3ar:  yes cdrom works i dont have a floppy
<damagu> diss3ntive: could it be because I have all these kernels
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/m34b7bad6
<k0d3g3ar> damagu:  Then check out gparted - it should let you resize partitions.  But be sure to read all the docs as you could wipe everything if you do it wrong
<pinkspider> what is buffer over flow ?
<diss3ntive> damagu:  I have no idea how you have your system set up, but /etc/fstab should define your mountpoints
<Halvtand> klappi yes
<psycho_oreos> damagu, well if / is full it means you've reached your maximum allocated fs for linux (generally)
<loganhoup> psycho_oreos: no output. Should there be?
<michal_> is there a way to use my phone's GPS through a usb on comp?
<epinky> pinkspider: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffer_overflow
<drizzt_> pinkspider, a memory corruption
<pinkspider> ook'
<Ziggyzxxyl> d3xter: I tried to find the default.keyring file to move it, but I only have login.keyring and 5 hidden files .keyringRANDOMLETTERS in that folder... default.keyring does not appear to exist :(
<k0d3g3ar> dazed_:  You can probably remove the mounting of the fd0 then...  But if its complaining about the cdrom, something is wrong with your hardware or Ubuntu's ability to see it
<tautologism> epinky: thanks, lovely flowers by the way.  I actually am running the upgrade under screen but I can't ssh back in.  I've had this problem a few times, do-release-upgrade seems to do something that prevents new ssh connections.  I can connect to the screen session from a console on the server itself, but I'd like to avoid this route for a couple reasons.
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, nope, just checking, strange interface naming, ath0 was meant to be for madwifi-ng not ath5k unless if I'm mistaken
<damagu> diss3ntive: I have 8GB /  but when I boot up grub is showing about 10 different kernels. Would removing some of them make space on /
<klappi> Halvtand: ok because we might break your xorg now ^^
<dazed_> k0d3g3ar:  how do i remove the mounting of fd0
<bastid_raZor> damagu: yes
<bastid_raZor> damagu: uninstall then via syntapic
<klappi> Halvtand: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-sis
<ericjames> every time i log in i need to issue the command 'sudo setkeycodes 68 241' to get one of my tablet keys working. where can i store this so that it is done automatically with sudo permission??
<ubyserver> I can't remove something because it can't connect to mysql server.
<k0d3g3ar> dazed_:  Boot with a recovery cd, and then sudo bash to get root access.  Then just edit the file with vi or whatever your favorite editor is
<dazed_> ok
<epinky> tautologism: if screen can't recover your session, nothing will do :)
<ubyserver> ....
<loganhoup> psycho_oreos: oddly, I've always had to use ath0 when I wanted to monitor my wifi in something like conky and such.
<dazed_> k0d3g3ar:  ok
<damagu> bastid_raZor: cool. That's easy. I didn't know you could do that. SHould I backup first or is removing kernels through synaptic safe?
<diss3ntive> damagu: That is located under /boot for the kernel images
<bastid_raZor> !boot | k0d3g3ar follow this guide
<ubottu> k0d3g3ar follow this guide: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, I'd try enclosing the filenames in quotes and without backslashes
<k0d3g3ar> bastid_raZor:  I'm not the one needing that info, dude
<bastid_raZor> damagu: removing them is safe .. just be sure not to remove the current kernel
<TDJACR> I'm attempting to install dansguardian with tinyproxy and firehol. It is working alright, except some websites fail to produce content. news.bbc.co.uk, dansguardian.org load the favicon, but the page is blank. See http://ln-s.net/52yc for the full bug report. Any ideas as to why this is happening?
<Ziggyzxxyl> is login.keyring the same as default.keyring?
<diss3ntive> the /boot partition should be on its own and / should be on its own
<d3xter> Ziggyzxxyl, then try to move login.keyring to another folder :)
<corey__> how could I tell apt to stop reconfiguring an application when it's properly installed?
<damagu> diss3ntive: I don't have a separate partition for /boot so it would be in the / partition too right?
<bastid_raZor> k0d3g3ar: oh,.. whom ever needed it then there it is.. i thought you needed a startup script to run as roon on boot?
<d3xter> Ziggyzxxyl, i think so, because my login.keyring contains all my wlan-passwords and stuff
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, not that I'm doubting you, just that usually with ath5k, the interface is normally named wlanX instead of athX.. check iwconfig to see if there's wifiX as well
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, will do (excuse the corny music..hehe I'm embarassed)
<Ziggyzxxyl> d3xter: ok
<damagu> diss3ntive: IOW not in my /home partition
<bastid_raZor> !boot | ericjames follow this..
<ubottu> ericjames follow this..: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bastid_raZor> k0d3g3ar: sorry.. bad eyes on my part
<diss3ntive> ehhhhhh, you dont have a /boot partition?!?
<k0d3g3ar> np
<tautologism> epinky: no no screen can recover the session, I can do $(screen -x update) just fine from the server.  The problem is that my ssh connections are being rejected with the error "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host".  They worked just fine prior to starting do-release-upgrade; that's how I started the process.
<damagu> diss3ntive: I don't have a separate /boot. I have / and /home
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, never head of that song but everyone has different tastes
<loganhoup> Psycho_oreos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/378746/
<Halvtand> klappi nothing broke. xserver-xorg-video-sis is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 219 not upgraded.
<diss3ntive> damagu:   cat /etc/fstab  | grep boot | wc -l
<diss3ntive> 0 or 1?
<tautologism> epinky: I'd like to continue the upgrade over ssh so I don't have to go into the other room every time I have to merge configuration files.  Mostly though I'd like to know why do-release-upgrade changes sshd's behaviour.
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, yeah that's definitely ath5k driver, not madwifi-ng umm maybe modinfo ath5k and check to see if the vid:pid matches
<damagu> diss3ntive: 0
<bastid_raZor> diss3ntive: a /boot partition isn't required
<diss3ntive> I know its not....Its just weird dood doesn't have one
<syn-ack> diss3ntive: Not really
<bastid_raZor> diss3ntive: not weird at all. nor important for what he needs
<damagu> diss3ntive: Well I didn't create one
<SmileyChris> odd, a normal update and ubuntu wants to install postfix on my desktop :/
<diss3ntive> yea, does Ubuntu actually install an OS without a /boot partition?
<syn-ack> diss3ntive: Different needs
<SmileyChris> seems it's been tied to lsb-core
<syn-ack> diss3ntive: sure does
<klappi> Halvtand: 219 not upgraded is very bad
<diss3ntive> sheeh
<tomatoes7> more people believe that elvis is alive than believe that the stimulus bill has created jobs
<damagu> diss3ntive: normally Ubuntu just dumps everything in one partition.... no?
<klappi> Halvtand: you should update your system before trying to fix it
<diss3ntive> I now know why 1% of my machines are Ubuntu
<pedrovillela> im having an audio problem here in my laptop... can anyone help me???
<syn-ack> Honestly all one needs to install is / and swap
<damagu> diss3ntive: I created / and /home so that I could keep /home on upgrades
<diss3ntive> damagu:  I am not sure what Ubuntu does for install
<klappi> Halvtand: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<bastid_raZor> Halvtand: to get those updates run this command in terminal:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   ..it will NOT change distrobutions but only fully update your box.
<damagu> diss3ntive: oh yeah and swap
<loganhoup> psycho_oreos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/378749/
<diss3ntive> yea, root and swap is minimal....
<diss3ntive> ok
<ericjames> bastid_raZor: thanks. can setkeycodes be used as a boot option?
<panfist> is there anyway to try to get gdm to start in some kind of safe/compatibility mode? all i get is a black screen on tty7
<Safiyyah> I am having a problem with the resolution on my monitor which is a digital flat screen telly with a VGA port. It's plugged into VGA, any ideas how to fix this?
<epinky> tautologism: maybe you'll have to wait timeout, try closing all your ssh and sftp clients
<diss3ntive> then yea your kernel images are located under /boot and it will free up space for /
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, hmm, I think the quotes did it...I didn't know that you could do it that way. I've always been messin around with those friggin slashes
<klappi> Halvtand: that gives you the latest patches and versions of all installed packages (apps)
<ericjames> bastid_raZor: also, I don't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, why wouldn't a simple right-click > rename work though, I'm still confused as why one method would work and not another
<syn-ack> ericG: Don't need on in GRUB2
<yo09384> can someone give me an example of what a cli ssh command should look like using a ssh key?
<syn-ack> ericjames, that is
<bastid_raZor> ericjames: i don't know if you can add them that way.. adding the command to /etc/rc.local will do what you need
<diss3ntive> just dont go delete happy, and know which ones you are deleteing...when you are done you will need to edit the /boot/grub/grub.conf to del the deleted kernels
<panfist> yo09384 something like 'ssh user@host -i keyfile'
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, need you to pastebin that lspci -nnk again
<dazed_> ey i just rebooted my comp and i got this error message when loading ubuntu and i cant access anything message: "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be loaded | /:waiting for /dev/loop0 | /tmp: waiting for(null) | Press ESC to enter a recovery shell"
<klappi> Halvtand: if there are still not 0 not upgraded do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Halvtand> klappi ok, typing....
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, probably it couldn't interpret spaces and stuff
<ericjames> syn-ack: bastid_raZor: thanks, appreciated
<epinky> tautologism: also you can try "rm ~/.ssh/know_hosts" in your remote host, then logout and retry
<SmileyChris> is lsb-core an important package? it seems like it is...
<tautologism> epinky: what's the timeout a timeout of?
<yo09384> panfist, ok so the key is a file not an acutual code i would type out like ssh -p 8080 user@host 983ez9328s?
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, wait I think I have spoken too soon. I'm trying to rename another file in the same directory and we're back to square one
<diss3ntive> ok staring back at my xbox, bbiab
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, it most likely meant to the program that its an extra parameter or argument when it isn't
<corey__> how could I tell apt to stop reconfiguring an application when it's properly installed?
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, using quotes?
<loganhoup> psycho_oreos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/378750/
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, yup :(
<epinky> tautologism: that would be translated as "Try later" :)
<panfist> is there anyway to try to get gdm to start in some kind of safe/compatibility mode? all i get is a black screen on tty7
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, weird, there's a matching vid:pid for it
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, do the strace mv "filename long A" "filename long B" and pastebin it
<dazed_> ey i just rebooted my comp and i got this error message when loading ubuntu and i cant access anything message: "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be loaded | /:waiting for /dev/loop0 | /tmp: waiting for(null) | Press ESC to enter a recovery shell"
<Halvtand> klappi downloading of stuff taking place, 10 min left until explosion...
<loganhoup> psycho_oreos: I'm sorry. I have no idea what that means.
<damagu> bastid_raZor: how do I found out what kernels I'm not using? Or what kernel I am using?
<klappi> Halvtand: ^^
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, it means that its supposed to be autoloaded but it didn't for some weird reason
<bastid_raZor> damagu: uname -a   will show you your current kernel
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, http://pastebin.com/m3aa3b5d2
<klappi> Halvtand: hope you have enough beer on stock! i have ^^
<epinky> dazed: enter recovery mode and edit /etc/fstab by hand, comment out offending line
<tautologism> epinky: like how much later?  It's been like this for an hour or so; i haven't had any open connections to the server during that time.
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, and does the file Dreaming.flac exist?
<damagu> bastid_raZor: thanks. And do I remove just the kernel images or the headers or both?
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, of course
<damagu> bastid_raZor: or is there something else I should remove?
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, all the mv command is being done from within that directory
<epinky> tautologism: then try removing know_hosts ssh file
<Halvtand> klappi Yeah, I have, but I've got work in the morning... They don't take kindly to people comming in drunk...
<corey__> panfist, from grub you can choose the recovery boot option
<corey__> damagu, uname -a
<corey__> how could I tell apt to stop reconfiguring an application when it's properly installed?
<tautologism> epinky: on the server or on the client?  I did on the client; that didn't help.
<Helsinkiii> hi people
<epinky> tautologism: on the remote machine
<bastid_raZor> damagu: removing the image will remove everything else associated with that kernelversion. after you finish with removing them run a sudo apt-get update and then a sudo apt-get upgrade   ..just to be sure you havent' removed something you need.
<coolkehon> coolkehon> whats this mean when trying to install python 2.6
<coolkehon> <coolkehon> update-binfmts: warning: Couldn't load the binfmt_misc module.
<Helsinkiii> guys i get a his is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<damagu> bastid_raZor: Cool thanks
<panfist> corey__ recovery just gets me to a text terminal...
<loganhoup> psycho_oreos: any ideas or do I deal with dirty hack?
<coolkehon> -.-
<Helsinkiii> i got this after trying to install Chrome
<dazed_> hey i just rebooted my comp and i got this error message when loading ubuntu and i cant access anything message: "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be loaded | /:waiting for /dev/loop0 | /tmp: waiting for(null) | Press ESC to enter a recovery shell"
<epinky> dazed_: enter recovery mode and edit /etc/fstab by hand, comment out offending line
<psycho_oreos> loganhoup, I'd read up more about it, for the time being the dirty hack should suffice but check other modprobe.d configs for example
<johnben-yk> hello!
<dazed_> epinky: how do i edit it says its a read only file system in the recovery shell
<dazed_> epinky:  what command to edit
<xjkx> [offtopic] on boot: PXE-E01: PCI Vendor and Device ID do not match (got any idea of what it means ? googled and found complains, but no explanations)
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, weird, I'm sure Dreaming.flac doesn't exist, tried it on my setup and it works perfectly
<tautologism> epinky: It seems to be something specifically with do-release-upgrade; I've never had problems with ssh before but recently I've tried a few times to run do-release-upgrade; every time I tried to do it over ssh it had this problem.  Before when it happened the server locked up and I had to shut down with the power switch; after that ssh was okay without any adjustments.
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, maybe its a portion of the filename and not a complete one :P
<loganhoup> Psycho_oreos: Okay thanks.
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, or maybe try ls -1| grep Dreaming.flac
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, hmm, interesting discovery. I have banshee open (not playing any songs) and it won't rename the files when that's open. closed banshee tried again and it works
<pinkspider> assembly + c using
<corey__> panfist, yeah, so? that's what it is suppose to do.
<corey__> panfist, without the terminal you would find it very difficult to diagnose and correct your situation
<corey__> coolkehon, did someone from #python suggest you ask that question in here?
<panfist> corey__ well i have a terminal and i'm still finding it hard to correct the situation
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, yeah maybe it has a hook on the directory somewhere or it might be something to do with HAL
<epinky> dazed: mount -o remount,rw /dev/your_device_here /mnt after that use an editor like "vi"
<coolkehon> corey__: the problem happend on install
<epinky> dazed_: mount -o remount,rw /dev/your_device_here /mnt after that use an editor like "vi"
<dazed_> epinky:  ok ill try that
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, i did the lsof and it didn't show those being open or anything. Hmm, I would have never thought
<panfist> corey__ i've inspected the xorg log and i only see one thing that matches '-i error'; that's AIGLX isn't working, falling back on software rendering
<corey__> panfist, you always have the option to reinstall if you don't feel comfortable working inside a terminal.
<dazed_> epinky:  sry to be a nub but by my device you mean?
<dazed_> epinky:  i only had standard ubuntu installed for like a day
<panfist> corey__ this is a vanilla jaunty installation. i need to use jaunty because there is no xen patched kernel for karmic yet
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, I suspect banshee is a low-level process or something
<panfist> so reinstalling wouldn't do me much good
<d3xter> xjkx every pci-device has its unique ID
<corey__> coolkehon, you could try using the alternate cd. that version doesn't use the python gui installer.
<xjkx> d3xter: yes. so ?
<d3xter> and this ID contains classID:VendorID:DeviceID
<andreacarvalho77> ola gente ...
<corey__> panfist, you have a ati video card?
<andreacarvalho77> alguem pode me dar um help?
<panfist> corey__ yep :(
<epinky> dazed: it could be /dev/sdX or /dev/hdX (hdX for example for IDE and sda for SCSI and SATA), it depends really, you can find out with "fdisk -l" command
<dazed_> epinky:  also when going into the recovery shell this time i got this message " mountall: Cancelled" "init: mountall main process (559) terminated wtih status 1 General Error Mounting fiilesystems"
<hiexpo> good evening all long time
<dazed_> epinky:  ok got that
<xjkx> d3xter: going directly to the point,  how do i fix it :/
<d3xter> xjkx what pci-card isnt working?
<corey__> panfist, well I'm sorry for your bad luck with bad drivers, you could try the open source ones as they are much better.
<dazed_> epinky:  when i ran your command to mount it returned
<tautologism> epinky: appended '.tmp' to ~/.ssh/known_hosts on both server and client; same error message.
<xjkx> d3xter: a nic
<xjkx> d3xter: from realtek
<andreacarvalho77> tenho um modem nokia 1508i cdma e uso ele para a conexao com a internet, porem no ubuntu 9.10 nao consigo conectar
<panfist> corey__ according to xorg.log it's using the open source radeon driver
<dazed_> epinky: "cant find /dev/sd0/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<tautologism> epinky: would you know if there's any danger in restarting sshd while do-release-upgrade is running?
<dazed_> must be wrong device?
<xjkx> andreacarvalho77: rodou o pppoeconf ?
<andreacarvalho77> sim...mais ainda nada...
<epinky> tautologism: yes it's very dangerous, it could make your system unusable
<dazed_> epinky:  i fdisked found my device name is sdb1 but still says cant find it in fstab
<d3xter> xjkx, does dmesg say anything about your nic?
<corey__> panfist, you could try dpkg reconfigure to reset the settings.
<xjkx> andreacarvalho77: como root ? fez tudo direitinho, senha e tal ? depois rodou pon dsl-provider ?
<xjkx> d3xter: gonna check
<yo09384> is a ssh key a actual file or a passphrase?
<dazed_> epinky:  to mount it
<panfist> what's the name of the package i need to reconfigure again? xserver-xorg or something like that, right?
<andreacarvalho77> estou rodando agora
<andreacarvalho77> alguem ja teve esse problema.. rodei o wvdial
<epinky> dazed: then try "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1 /mnt", there's a space between /dev/sdb1 and /mnt
<epinky> dazed_: then try "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1 /mnt", there's a space between /dev/sdb1 and /mnt
<andreacarvalho77> e ele nao encontrou o modem no caso o nokia 1508i
<corey__> panfist, yes
<Trek> !english | andreacarvalho77 / xjkx
<ubottu> andreacarvalho77 / xjkx: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dazed_> how to exit vi?
<xjkx> Trek: i'm just answering :<
<dazed_> epinky:  ahh i missed the space
<epinky> dazed_: <ESC> and after that ":q!" and <ENTER>
<xjkx> d3xter: i couldn't find, should I pastebin it ?
<tautologism> epinky: okay, glad I asked!  okay I'm checking out ssh's verbose output now, maybe that will be helpful.
<d3xter> xjkx, yes
<dazed_> epinky:  i ran that command to mount now it says "you must specify the filesystem type"
<klappi> Halvtand: still there?
<xjkx> d3xter: http://pastebin.ca/1800867
<epinky> dazed_: sudo mount -o remount,rw -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<capron> Do xhost command works ?   I tryied xhost +localhost  and still get errors as root user ( qconf: cannot connect to X server )
<xjkx> d3xter: and here is my lspci http://pastebin.ca/1800847 (the other link was dmesg)
<Halvtand> klappi I think so, it's replacing shit all over the place. I'm just waiting for my turn.
<panfist> on jaunty is there a more comprehensive sample xorg.conf than what i can get from an dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<klappi> panfist: afaik you can do Xorg -config
<panfist> a
<ubuntu|Iz> anyone have a link to a tutorial on how to add windows back to mbr?
<dazed_> epinky: "/mnt not mounted already, or bad option"
<klappi> panfist: just check man Xorg
<epinky> dazed_: sudo mount -o rw -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<ardchoille> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<klappi> panfist: -configure
<ardchoille> !fixmbr
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<coolkehon> http://pastebin.com/m63edc21
<coolkehon> thats my problem
<coolkehon> http://pastebin.com/m63edc21
<klappi> panfist: make a backup ^^
<ardchoille> ubuntu|Iz: ^^
<dazed_> epinky:  "special device does not exist" i feel dumb right now lol
<epinky> dazed_: can you post "fdisk -l"?
<panfist> thanks klappi
<d3xter> xjkx, the pci-id looks really strange. does this nic work in other computers?
<dazed_> epinky:  im on my macbook pro talking and in recovery shell on my desktop i dunno how i could get it to u
<capron> Do I relly need too install sux in order to run X apps as root on a users X login ?
<xjkx> d3xter: yes, in an older motherboard
<dazed_> epinky:  ill write out one moment
<klappi> Halvtand: im back in a few minutes
<Halvtand> klappi happy hunting
<epinky> dazed_: maybe screenshot with your cam
<dazed_> epinky:  ok 1 sec
<d3xter> xjkx, well then i'm clueless sorry
<xjkx> d3xter: i think it's all related to that boot message error PXE-E01: PCI Vendor and Device ID do not match
<d3xter> yes, but why does it have such a strange id?
<d3xter> xjkx, because there is no vendor with the id of 0001
<xjkx> d3xter: vendor should be "realtek" right ?
<epinky> dazed_: BTW you can use Ubuntu LIVECD to fix things :) , of course if you have one around
<dazed_> epinky:  http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2687/4366104489_b9bb16119a_o.jpg the one that says sda1 is my D drive with all my music/vids no ubuntu
<d3xter> xjkx, yes, and the vendor-id of realtek should be 10EC
<xjkx> d3xter: is it possible I didn't plug it right ? I mean, maybe i should try forcing pushing it down some more, going more deeper
<dazed_> epinky:  yea i wish i had one i should just make one but i only have dvds and i didnt want to waste one haha
<panfist> still no luck getting a graphical environment, same results from the X log. is there some kind of failsafe config I can put in the [Device] section in place of using the radeon drivers?
<d3xter> xjkx, yeah, because it looks like a hardware issue or maybe the pci-slot is broken
<johnben-yk> 有人不？
<htns> hi. has anyone used ubuntu's win32-image-writer to write SD card images?
<Lee_Ubun> I have Gateway M-Series and it doesn't recognize the wireless and I don't know what type of wireless card is in this computer?
<seanbrystone> !cn | johnben-yk
<ubottu> johnben-yk: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<xjkx> d3xter: cant be broken, it was never used, i bought this mobo like days ago
<kad__> hey! can someone give me software where it have webcam other than aMSN coz it crack ! thx
<johnben-yk> yes，我是中国人
<d3xter> oh ok
<dazed_> epinky:  if you cant think of anything ill just burn the live cd and edit it from there but how would i get into my hard copy of ubuntu from live disc
<Jordan_U> htns, There should be no difference between an sd card and any other drive.
<xjkx> d3xter: thanks man, will see what i can do
<Guest82272> hello everybody, how can open network manager with my ubuntu please???
<d3xter> xjkx, np
<dazed_> epinky:  i have a ubuntu installation cd but i cant live boot with that can i?
<klappi> Halvtand: re
<ubuntu|Iz> where do i get super grub disk>
<htns> Jordan_U, thanks. i think that too. just wanted to make sure it actually works. you know how windows will automount the SD card when its inserted, i hope win32-image-writer will know how to make sure that doesn't change the image
<epinky> dazed_: ok, there's one column missing that show filesystem type LINUX, btw what's on sda?
<`mOOse`> hmm
<Halvtand> klappi just in time. It wanted me to reboot, so I did, but the colors are still bad
<dazed_> epinky:  sda is just media (movies music documents pictures)
<nerdy_kid> so i have a possibly dieing external HD that doesnt support SMART, what would be the best way to test it?
<Guest82272> i cant open my network manager,anyone can help please?
<Lee_Ubun> How can I find what type of wireless device is in the laptop
<Jordan_U> htns, Doesn't windows also auto mount USB flash drives?
<epinky> dazed_: yes you can boot with installation CD, AFAIK it's livecd and installer
<klappi> Halvtand: press alt-ctrl-F1
<klappi> Halvtand: and login
<htns> Jordan_U, yes, i think it does. again, just wanted to know if someone has tried this before.
<dazed_> epinky:  everytime i boot with install cd it just takes me to the bios installer
<v8bull> nerdy-kid: take it out of the enclosure and hook it straight to your pc's motherboard,  run DFT & Spinrite
<Halvtand> klappi done
<klappi> Halvtand: sudo stop gdm
<epinky> dazed_: it's really strange that you don't have any swap partition
<dazed_> epinky:  im at the install cd main menu right now
<dazed_> epinky:  ya it was all working fine and i rebooted and it was gone
<Jordan_U> ubuntu|Iz, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Halvtand> klappi gdm stop/waiting
<tautologism> epinky: I compared the output from ssh to the server in question with output from ssh to a server that is successfully connected to.  The output is the same up through the parsing of the identity files.  At that point the successful connection starts outputting server-related info, starting with "debug1: Remote protocol version 2.0,..."; the unsuccessful connection just outputs the ssh_exchange_identification error and terminates.
<epinky> dazed_: select, run without touching filesystem  or something like that
<klappi> Halvtand: sudo -i (gives you root shell be carefull)
<Guest82272> klappi can you help please?
<Halvtand> klappi still alive
<Scombr0> Hi all.
<dazed_>  epinky : my optioins 1. Install Ubuntu 2. Check Disk For Defects 3. Test Memory 4. Boot From First Hard Disk 5. Rescue a Broken System
<klappi> Halvtand: Xorg -configure
<serenitysman> hey all i am trying to figure out if how i should install ubuntu with my main os being win7?
<ubyserver> what is the mysql savior command to setpermissions to change the password for your server?
<ubyserver> ?
<Halvtand> klappi ok, what now?
<Jordan_U> !wubi | ubyserver
<ubottu> ubyserver: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<klappi> Halvtand: did it generate an xorg.conf.new?
<teurastaja> what was the problem? (wasnt watching and all those lines r worse than brainfuck programming (just jking))
<epinky> tautologism: maybe /etc/hosts.allow is complaining, have you checked that on remote machine?
<serenitysman> k will i be able to chose which os will load then?
<Jordan_U> ubyserver, You can also do a standard install and it will also present you with the option to start either Windows or Ubuntu at boot.
<seanbrystone> hi serenitysman :)
<Halvtand> klappi Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new
<serenitysman> hey sean lol
<epinky> dazed_: there's one menu before, but option 5 will be just fine
<teurastaja> well run ur new config...
<ubuntu|Iz> thanks for the help
<klappi> Halvtand: cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf.test
<serenitysman> if i do the the windows way, how will that work with using it?
<d3xter> serenitysman, yes, you'll be able to choose at startup which OS will be loaded :)
<teurastaja> u should test it b4 though
<serenitysman> kk ty
<Scombr0> Is there an ubuntu server edition but 32 bits?
<dazed_> epinky:  i didnt get a menu before that :( and option 5 brings me into the blue background step by step installer even though it says recovery :(
<dbdii407> Failed to run gdebi-gtk '--non-interactive' '/home/scrap/Downloads/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb' as user root.
<dbdii407> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<serenitysman> i sure ill be back with more questions lmao
<dbdii407> Anyone know how to fix?
<Guest82272> i cant connect to internet with ubuntu
<wolter> why does my system not boot in 10 secs as karmic promised?
<epinky> dazed: what ubuntu version are you running?
<epinky> dazed_: what ubuntu version are you running?
<d3xter> dbdii407, why are you trying to install the flash_player manually?
<klappi> wolter: m b you must reprofie
<tony_> What?
<klappi> wolter: re profile
<dbdii407> d3xter, It was just an example. It does this with synaptic too
<dazed_> epinky: i dunno newest one i used the wubi to install latest edition downloaded yesterday once it was set up i upgraded kernels and everything
<Drone4four> how do I uninstall the version of Chrome without the deb I used to install it initially?
<teurastaja> run Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new if its like bsd
<wolter> klappi, hm.. going to look that up in the wiki
<teurastaja> just 2 test it
<Halvtand> klappi nothing happened
<klappi> Halvtand: good!
<dbdii407> Anyone know a possible solution?
<Halvtand> klappi yay?
<teurastaja> just -config not configure
<klappi> Halvtand: X -config xorg.conf.test
<umang> Hi, is there any way to find just information about only one of the flags of a command, instead of searching for it in the whole man page?
<epinky> dazed_: are you sure ubuntu is on sdb1?
<d3xter> umang, you could use "/" in the man-page to search for the specific flag :)
<Guest82272> how do u see which version of ubuntu i am running please?
<bastid_raZor> !version | Guest82272
<ubottu> Guest82272: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dbdii407> epinky, Who are you talking to?
<dazed_> epinky: im 110% sure it was on there before i rebooted
<teurastaja> pipe it to /tmp and grep -i the line
<dbdii407> Ah. Gotcha
<umang> d3xter, ah, like in vim? (I'm just learning how to use vim now).
<teurastaja> unformatted though
<Halvtand> klappi screen went black
<Scombr0> I have Ubuntu 5.10 server installed on a PC connected in LAN, how can i upgrade to 9.10 having the .iso in this computer?
<klappi> Halvtand: alt-ctrl-F1
<klappi> Halvtand: ctrl-c
<C0L0N3L> Help.. whats wrong with this line (trying to auto mount drives with fstab) UUID=7280B41A80B3E331 /mnt/1TB ext3 defaults, users 0 1
<tautologism> epinky: I did, yeah.  /etc/hosts.allow has the line in.ssh: localhost; however /etc/hosts.deny doesn't contain any uncommented lines.  So hosts.allow is basically ignored in that circumstance, right?  I get the same error when trying to ssh into the server from the server; I do have the that key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys.  Also before running do-release-upgrade everything was fine.  Again this has happened before, specifically when I
<d3xter> umang, yes, just type in "/", then the text you're looking for
<tautologism> was upgrading from intrepid to jaunty.  Now I'm going from jaunty to karmic.  I'm able to ssh into other servers from both the client and the server, so it does seem to be something with the server's sshd
<dazed_> epinky:  i think im just going to start from scratch and screw this wubi installer :( it has given me problems
<dbdii407> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file. I get this when ever i launch an app that needs root permissions
<umang> d3xter, Thanks! :)
<umang> d3xter, you've saved lots of my time. :)
<d3xter> C0L0N3L, delete the whitespace between "," and "users"
<epinky> dazed_: ok, well I'd suggest you to use LiveCD installer, Ubuntu native
<Halvtand> klappi ok, back at root
<d3xter> umang, you're welcome :)
<teurastaja> read the xorg.0.log
<wolter> klappi, well, its not in the wiki, what is it?
<klappi> Halvtand: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.test
<dazed_> epinky:  is the iso off ubuntu's site the live cd?
<teurastaja> xorg logs r easier 2 read
<klappi> wolter: basicly you can press e in grup and add profile to your kernel line and reboot again
<kmsdbh> hi
<epinky> dazed_: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<Scombr0> I screwed my sources.list file, and didn't back it up, where can I get it?
<Halvtand> klappi ok, I got into GNU nano
<klappi> Halvtand: with you xorg.conf.test in it?
<jrib> Scombr0: system -> administration -> software sources  should be sufficient
<dazed_> epinky:  thats the one i have on a dvd i wonder why it doesnt give me that menu
<Drone4four> how do I uninstall the version of Google Chrome without the deb I used to initially install it?
<klappi> Halvtand: look for the Device section
<C0L0N3L> d3xter didnt seem to help now saying "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sd**"
<jrib> Drone4four: use system -> administration -> synaptic for example
<Scombr0> jrib, i have server edition, and manage it via SSH because has no keyboard, screen, mouse, nothing, just power and LAN cable.
<jrib> Scombr0: you really should be more careful... what did you do exactly?
<Halvtand> klappi I don't see a device, but at the top of the screen it says File: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.test
<wolter> klappi, hm, it doesn't need to be in the grub conf, i just need to do it once?
<Scombr0> Actually, nothing, it's just i want to upgrade from 5.10 server edition, to latest one.
<Scombr0> But this repositories aint working..
<Scombr0> Error 404
<Scombr0> Not Found.
<elad`> Is there some partition manager?
<klappi> wolter: yes only once
<epinky> dazed_: it's the first one in menu: http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu910installation-large_002.jpg
<wolter> klappi, ok nice, brb
<jrib> Scombr0: 5.10 is really ancient...
<Scombr0> I know jrib, it's all I had in hand..
<jrib> Scombr0: why don't you just do a fresh install of 9.10 at this point?
<Halvtand> klappi wait, further down there is a section "device" is that it?
<Scombr0> Anyway i can do it from this computer over the LAN?
<klappi> Halvtand: yay what does it say?
<Scombr0> jrib: Anyway i can do it from this computer over the LAN?
<klappi> Halvtand: Driver "sis"?
<jrib> Scombr0: not that I know of
<Scombr0> darn it
<d3xter> C0L0N3L, you've entered this line manually?
<Scombr0> Alright then.
<jrib> !install > Scombr0
<ubottu> Scombr0, please see my private message
<Halvtand> klappi jupp
<Daughain> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Scombr0> Alrighty jrib, i'll check it out, thank you.
<klappi> ok cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.test /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> Scombr0: anyway, here is how to upgrade in case you don't find a suitable install method.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  I recommend you get to 6.06 then go to 8.04
<C0L0N3L> d3xter into fstab yeah copied the uuid though
<klappi> Halvtand: exit nano first ^^
<klappi> Halvtand: should be ctrl-x
<Drone4four> ty jrib, that's exactly what I needed
<dazed_> epinky:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/47441216@N04/4366895128/sizes/o/
<dazed_> and now the drive that contains that cd wont eject even in win7
<teurastaja> damn old computer.... could weird periodic wizzes imply my power supplys agonizing?
<elad`> My "/" partition has 300GBs. How do I separate a small partition out of it so that I can install OSX on the new one?
<d3xter> C0L0N3L, because normally the UUId contains some "-", try the UUID which is printed by "sudo blkid /device/path"
<jrib> Drone4four: wait, are you sure?  That's for a really old ubuntu version
<Halvtand> klappi ok, back at root
<Drone4four> jrib, what do you mean?
<klappi> ok cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.test /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> Drone4four: oh never mind, I forgot I said something earlier to you :)
<C0L0N3L> d3xter ok will try that now
<ubyserver> has anyone had any problems removing psa-api-rpc FRom there box. I've been doing crazy research and I even changed the mysql password and it still can't uninstall, hence stopping me from installing anything new
<Freeaqingme> Looking at the US Dvorak layout, there 4 symbols on some keys. How can I use the ones that dont show when I hit a normal key or use shift?
<jrib> Freeaqingme: which ones exactly?
<wolter> oh where did klappi go...
<elad`> My "/" partition has 300GBs. How do I separate a small partition out of it so that I can install OSX on the new one?
<epinky> dazed_: I think you have the alternate CD
<klappi> wolter: im here
<ubyserver> does anyone know where the my.cnf file is located?
<dazed_> epinky:  oh it does say that on the iso
<Svetlio> hi all
<klappi> wolter: it bootet slower but it should boot faster next time
<Svetlio> any from Bulgaria?
<wolter> klappi, oh you didn't appear in the autocomplete options... god knows why. hey, i wrote it but it still boots slow
<ubyserver> I cannot find this file as it is referenced all over forums for my issue.
<jrib> ubyserver: what issue?
<dazed_> epinky:  but i cant open my drive to burn a new one its like locked up or something
<Mercury> Running 9.10, evince, when told to print as PDF, is generating huge PDF files.  Printing as ps gives 300-400K, printing as PDF gives 5+M.
<wolter> klappi, oh ok. Just in case, was it in the linux (...) line or in the initrd (...) line ?
<Scombr0> jrib, already downloading latest server edition, will go for fresh install.. gonna avoid all troubles and do it quickly =P
<d3xter> elad`, you can use gparted for example to resize you're partition
<klappi> wolter: linux line
<dazed_> epinky:  nm got it open
<wolter> klappi, and what does profile do to make my booting faster?
<wolter> ok perfect
<ubyserver> I can't use apt command line because psa-api-rpc issue with not connecting the the database using 'admin'@'localhost'
<Mercury> Naturally, the several meg PDF doesn't print either, and it seems to generate pdf instead of ps when told to print to printers.
<jrib> Scombr0: yeah, that's best imo.  Then just upgrade when 10.04 comes out and you are good until 2015 :)
<C0L0N3L> d3xter tried "sudo blkid /dev/sda2" got "/dev/sda2: UUID="D096BBD596BBBA74" TYPE="ntfs""
<Scombr0> Heh, i guess so =P
<klappi> wolter: updates ureadahead
<ng0n> anyone here have IRC running in EMPATHY ?
<wolter> klappi, ok, ill boot now to see how speed goes
<d3xter> C0L0N3L, yes, so enter this UUID and change ext3 to ntfs
<donaldo> hello, toshiba x205-s7483 but low volume, no subwoofeer. any idea?
<Svetlio> Hi all
<Svetlio> i have problem with Kubuntu
<Svetlio> i can't connect to wireless
<Halvtand> Klappi I'm back at root
<klappi> Halvtand: start gdm
<epinky> dazed_: Alternate CD is oriented to experienced users who want to customize non-standard things in Ubuntu installation
<Svetlio> i can connect with Lan Cabel but with wireless i can't
<jrib> ubyserver: my.cnf should be in /etc/mysql/my.cnf but I really really really (did I say really yet?) think you shouldn't have to mess with it
<Svetlio> please any tell me why
<purpzey> Can someone tell me how to make a script executable from CLI?
<dazed_> epinky:  didnt realize thats the one i gog
<dazed_> got*
<cab938_lappy> if I insert a new nic in my machine, what does it take to get it recognized by ubuntu?
<cab938_lappy> I kind of expected it just to work
<ubyserver> well i'm stuck and can't use apt-get ....
<ubyserver> So I have to resort to whatever fixes this issue.
<elad`> d3xter, I see no option to resize the partition in gparted.
<jrib> !permissions > purpzey
<ubottu> purpzey, please see my private message
<C0L0N3L> d3xter zomg it works *love* so etx3 is a type of format?
<jrib> ubyserver: you need to read mysql documentation on how to reset passwords
<klappi> C0L0N3L: its a file system
<Halvtand> klappi no dice, colors still bad
<d3xter> C0L0N3L, ext3 is the name of a file-system, like ntfs is
<klappi> Halvtand: grrr
<Svetlio> any can help me? :)
<ubyserver> I don't. I've already reset the passwords
<Freeaqingme> jrib, stuff like: á and
<epinky> dazed_: well, once again I recommend you to use Standard Live CD
<C0L0N3L> klappi d3xter ok thanks
<d3xter> elad`, you have to boot from a livecd/liveusb because you cant resize a partition when it is mounted
<wolter> klappi, no success
<jrib> Freeaqingme: you probably need AltGr (you can set one up in layout preferences)
<wolter> klappi, still boots at same speed, and my hardware could totally boot faster i think
<klappi> wolter: bad for you google around it worked for me
<elad`> d3xter, that was my guess. Very well, burning the gparted livecd iso right now. Is there anything special I should do if I want the new partition available for OSX?
<LiraNuna> the recent kernel update makes my computer crash randomly (i.e no direct action needed). how can I diagnose and figure out where the problem is?
<elad`> Should I, like, FAT32 it or something?
<d3xter> elad`, dunno, never worked with OSX
<Jwill> hey all
<nobimint> Hello I have a question about the carwhisperer tool. How do I play my .raw file? In the readme it says to use some sox comands (which I already tride
<klappi> Halvtand: grep Depth /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nobimint> oops
<nobimint> I didnt mean that
<jrib> ubyserver: make sure you check bugs.ubuntu.com for known issues
<nobimint> Hello I have a question about the carwhisperer tool. How do I play my .raw file? In the readme it says to use some sox comands (which I already tried) but its still not working? Please help me in this one.
<kjdash> anyone gotten linux-vserver working with the latest ubuntu kernel?
<Jwill> sorry quick *dumb* question.....i just installed 9.04 on my netbook and can not seem to take the panels off the desktop??? is it possible?
<usmc1269> anyone know to install skype on to this platform
<wolter> klappi, will i notice if the system reprofiles or not? maybe im reading i should see 'preparing to profile boot sequence'
<codebrainz> Hi.  Is there anyway, using nvidia proprietary drivers, twinview and compiz to have my 2nd monitor rotated 90 degrees?
<Halvtand> klappi (==) SIS(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp32 (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
<jrib> !skype | usmc1269
<ubottu> usmc1269: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Lee_Ubun> I installed windows driver for my wireless and it says Hardware Present: Yes but no wireless?
<Jwill> sorry quick *dumb* question.....i just installed 9.04 on my netbook and can not seem to take the panels off the desktop??? is it possible?
<Lee_Ubun> in the Wireless network drivers section
<ng0n> what is mean by 'to record on Skype ?"
<d3xter> Jwill, you're using the default UNR desktop?
<Jwill> yeah
<klappi> Halvtand: i dont understand why you still get few colors
<nobimint> Hello I have a question about the carwhisperer tool. How do I play my .raw file? In the readme it says to use some sox comands (which I already tried) but its still not working? Please help me in this one.
<Freeaqingme> jrib, works like a charm, tnx
<d3xter> Jwill, iirc its not possible in the default Desktop
<Jwill> ok...what if i change from gnome to kde?
<usmc1269> is anyone using it via a ps3?
<klappi> Halvtand: grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<klappi> Halvtand: anything of interesst?
<d3xter> Jwill, you can change the UNR Desktop to the default gnome-desktop and customize it to your needs :)
<Jwill> ok great! havent been around linux since gutsy lol so back to basics
<nvme> how do i control affinity of running processes in linux ?
<tautologism> epinky: I guess I'll give up on this attempt, it seems to be something with do-release-upgrade.  It was, at least until recently, not supported over ssh anyway, though I didn't see the usual notice about setting up a second ssh server on point 9004 this time.  BTW I did try to ssh in to that port, to no avail.
<Halvtand> Klappi (ww) warning, (ee) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<nobimint> anyone???
<klappi> Halvtand: ok go back to root shell with alt-crtl-F1
<Jwill> d3xter where is option to change to gnomdesktop? because all of these panels are really annoying
<klappi> Halvtand: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<klappi> Halvtand: insert DefaultDepth    24 into the screen section
<epinky> tautologism: really sorry, do-release-upgrade sometimes just doesn't work as expected :(
<tautologism> epinky: no worries, thanks a lot for your help.  Is it better/okay to use apt-get dist-upgrade -d?
<d3xter> Jwill, Settings or System-Managment
<d3xter> there is an option to change the Desktop
<dug1> I get runlevel = unknown  on 9.1  I have edited events.d and it shows telinit 2 but still I get no run level on every reboot
<Jwill> ok thanks youve been alot of help d3xter
<tautologism> epinky: when upgrading from hardy to intrepid I just changed my sources.list and ran aptitude dist-upgrade; this seemed to work okay though I had to fix some dependency issues.
<epinky> tautologism: : yes, I think it's better
<d3xter> Jwill, no problem :)
<Tresmius> hey how would I use a .patch file?
<tautologism> epinky: which worked okay over ssh; presumably using the -d flag does basically the same thing?  better, you say?  that's good news..  Do you know what else do-release-upgrade is meant to do?  Is it just supposed to be more user-friendly?
<Halvtand> klappi anywhere in the screen section?
<klappi> Halvtand: right above the first subsection
<epinky> tautologism: it's supposed to be more mnemonic and short :) , just kidding
<klappi> Halvtand: hope that works otherwise your box isnt supported by the sys driver :-((
<aitiba> aupa
<aitiba> alguien me ayuda con un tunel ssh por favor?
<epinky> !es | aitiba
<ubottu> aitiba: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<damagu> Hey all, can someone tell me if it's possible to create a virtual machine that runs off or accesses an OS installed on another partition?
<aitiba> sorry I was thinking that I'm on #ubuntu-es
<dazed_> epinky:  question....that live disk that u pointed me to does that install 64-bit versions too? i think thats why i downloaded the alternate the first time cus i thought i needed it to install 64-bit
<Halvtand> klappi can't get back to desktop
<epinky> dazed_: there's one 32 bit version and another 64 bit version, select which you want to install
<wolter> how do i edit which services my computer runs?
<klappi> Halvtand: ? your in your root shell?
<d3xter> damagu, you mean a normal OS which has been installed into the parition
<hi_carb0n> I'm sure you've probably heard this problem many times. I have installed VLC and am trying to view different media files (Win32 codecs needed) and have accessed through apt-get the RestrictedReleases for the codecs; however, I am still unable to pull up any video output from my videos. Only sound.
<wolter> I used to be able to do it in previous versions
<dazed_> epinky:  yeah im an idiot lol i dont know why i dont read things clearly the first time EVER
<dazed_> epinky:  thank you for being patient
<Halvtand> Klappi yup, I inserted defaultdepth, ctrl+x, saved and I'm in root
<epinky> wolter: easy way would be to use rcconf, not installed by default
<klappi> Halvtand: stop gdm and start gdm
<epinky> dazed_: no problem :)
<damagu> d3xter: well... I have Mac OS and Ubuntu installed on my Macbook pro and I'd like to get access to the Mac OS partition via virtualization if possible. That way I don't have to reboot.
<wolter> does anybody know if bootchart will make my boot slower?
<damagu> d3xter: it's just so that I can run Logic Pro (the audio software) which is already installed in the Mac OS partition.
<damagu> d3xter: I don't want to have to create a virtual machine and install Logic Pro again
<hexmare> evening all
<hexmare> anyone gotten triplehead to work without xinerama?
<Daughain> Morning, hexmare
<seanbrystone> is there any way of making screensaver come on after 3 hours? The slider only goes to 2
<hexmare> mornin Daughain
<d3xter> damagu, alright
<Halvtand> klappi still bad. Don't really know whats wrong. The background is just pink/purple and yellox. The bars at the top and bottom are... orange with small spots of yellow flickering..
<rainy-day> I added a printer in the printing screen and now printing screen won't open at all. trying to print from command line results in segfault. How can I manually delete a printer?
<klappi> Halvtand: your are in low color mode
<wolter> epinky, does that thing work well in karmic?
<wolter> epinky, I see some services that actually run which appear disabled
<damagu> d3xter: any idea on whether this is possible?
<dug1> why do I get runlevel unknown?
<hlx> is there a dedicated chanel for packaging?
<epinky> wolter: yes rcconf works well afaik
<epinky> seanbrystone: http://www.cs278.org/blog/tag/karmic/
<Halvtand> klappi oh, one would think that it should be easy to change to high color...
<seanbrystone> thanks epinky ill take a look :D
<Happehwalrus> I can't write to my microSD card, it says it's read only? When I set it to read and write nothing happens.
<d3xter> damagu, you could try this one http://blarts.wordpress.com/2007/12/06/how-to-run-virtualbox-using-a-physical-partition-using-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/
<dug1> does anyone know why upstart seems to not be working?
<Halvtand> klappi thanks anyway. Guess I'll have to look around for something else.
<klappi> Halvtand: you need to ask somebody else ive done all i could m b your chipset need some more extra tweaking or isnt supported properly
<Leemp> How do you add a pgp key block?
<Leemp> Via command line
<mgmuscari> can anyone tell me how i can daemonize a command that i run inside a script? i.e. "metacity --replace"
<mgmuscari> i don't want to background it because i don't want metacity to die when i close the terminal i run the script from
<d3xter> damagu, or this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769883
<damagu> d3xter: is that link suggesting that what I want to do is possible. I mean, is "virtualiz[ing] an existing partition without creating a virtual hard disk." what I'm wanting to do? I get confused by the terminology
<kthomas_vh> if I'm using key authentication for login,  how do I avoid users being asked for passwords for admin tasks?
<Daughain> I have a few questions about 3G radios under linux and what can be done with them....Is there a way to access the phone number assigned to the card by the carrier and use it to place and receive phone calls?
<xjkx> d3xter: i removed then plugged it again and it worked, was in dmesg and in lspci. then i rebooted and no-more, hah. that error message doesn't show up anymore on boot, i feel like, now, it's not loaded at all, can you check my lspci ? http://pastebin.ca/1800938
<homzik> hallo
<homzik> im Tom
<mgmuscari> Daughain: your service provider probably specifically disallows that kind of usage, and may not even allow calls to be routed to the device
<Daughain> mgmuscari: Probbaly, but, I still want to try. =) You would be surprised what backdoors there are if you look.
<d3xter> xjkx, it doesnt even occure :-O
<damagu> d3xter: thanks... it looks like what I want to do is possible... at least for Windows. Now that I know it's possible I'll try and find a guide for doing it for Mac OS. Thanks again
<d3xter> damagu, yes thats exactly what you want :)
<Happehwalrus> For some reason my microSD card says it's read-only?
<Happehwalrus> Help.
<xjkx> d3xter: hah, thanks again
<LonelyDragon757> two quick questions... recently installed Ubuntu 9.10 (fresh install)...  and i installed gqview cause I like that jpg viewer... And I have some windows shares on my network... and nautilus can see those shares perfectly.. but gqview and geeqie both can not see those files... and it confuses me...
<mgmuscari> Daughain: given what i know from my previous employer, a major US telecom and cell phone provider, i'd say there's no chance you could get it working with them, anyway :)
<d3xter> xjkx, you should try to plug it in and out again ;)
<Nikyo> Hello, is there a 64 bit version of ubuntu for Intel Mobile CPU?
<xjkx> will do
<LonelyDragon757> second question.. is thunderbird...  for some reason, I can not get the program to start right now...  I don't see it under the ps... and it is frustrating me.
<hexmare> any takers on getting X to run triplehead single server?
<Daughain> mgmuscari: Well, wth the proper mopds on my BB, I have full net access and dont pay for a data plan at all. So, I still want to experiment.
<mgmuscari> Nikyo: what architecture is the cpu?
<d3xter> LonelyDragon757, i guess gqview doesnt support smb shares
<cbx> So I'm trying to install vlc using package manager, and I get this:
<cbx> * dsearle has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<cbx> <Tresmius> lol I posted my question on yahoo answers - http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100217101513AA24gwd
<cbx> * tobbe has quit (Client Quit)
<cbx> <kab> blakkheim, yes
<FloodBot3> cbx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cbx> umm :|
<LonelyDragon757> i have had it work in the past... with WattOS and PuppyLinux...
<blakkheim> cbx: what?
<cbx> blakkheim, I selected some random part and pasted it by mistake :|
<blakkheim> oh k
<cbx>  So I'm trying to install vlc using package manager, and I get this:   The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources
<Nikyo> mgmuscari 64bit Intel Core Duo T3400
<mgmuscari> Daughain: i believe that - but i don't think that a data-only device is provisioned the same way as a voice device with data capability is
<LonelyDragon757> d3xter ...  I have had it work with puppy linux and watt os... and I think xubuntu in the past... which is how I learned of the stilly software
<d3xter> LonelyDragon757, have you tried to thunderbird from the terminal? any error messages?
<Happehwalrus> I can't write to my microSD card, help!
<axisys> how do I increase the volume more than what the max .. it seems like since i played w/ alsamixer it is now not high enough.. i see master column is all the way to red .. so is pcm
<Daughain> mgmuscari: I'm going to be using a sim designated for both voice and data to begin with.
<mgmuscari> Nikyo: yes, that's just regular amd64 architecture
<Happehwalrus> Will someone actually help me?
<Happehwalrus> >:[
<mgmuscari> Daughain: oh well in that case, you can probably get that working - i was assuming your sim was only for a data device
<d3xter> axisys, increase the PCM Volume in alsamixer
<axisys> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpb96k3n_a0 is not playing loud enough in my laptop ... (splunk video)
<LonelyDragon757> d3xter  (thunderbird-bin:4416): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times   (but surprisenly, it actually did run)...  semi -ARGH.
<mgmuscari> Daughain: i was thinking the restriction would be the provisioning on the carrier end
<Daughain> mgmuscari: I'm going to try both, ultimately, but....The first attempt is not data only.
<d3xter> LonelyDragon757, thats all?
<axisys> d3xter: it is all the way to the top
<epinky> Happehwalrus: have you check with "mount" command?
<d3xter> axisys, strange
<Nikyo> Sorry.. that's confuses me, because it is a Intel? I think it may not have the same 64bit extensions that the AMD and other Intel 64bit CPUs have..
<mgmuscari> Daughain: look into the openmoko project - there might be some software for the 3g radio that you can look at that's somewhat relevant
<Daughain> mgmuscari: Thanks for the start. =)
<Nikyo> I read that some other people could not install the 64btit version of ubuntu on there laptops either..
<mgmuscari> Nikyo: core duo and amd 64 bit processors use the same instruction sets
<axisys> d3xter: this is how it looks now http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_5.png
<Nikyo> Hmmm..
<Nikyo> Thanks mgmuscari
<d3xter> axisys, that looks good
<Happehwalrus> epinky: http://pastebin.com/d38defc95
<mgmuscari> Nikyo: i run the same linux kernel on my opteron 185 as i do on my core 2 duo
<axisys> i wonder if the youtube is recorded w/ low volume http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpb96k3n_a0
<d3xter> dunno why it isn't loud enough :-S
<axisys> d3xter: ^
<mgmuscari> Daughain: no problem :)
<d3xter> axisys, hehe
<mgmuscari> so - anybody know how to daemonize a process from bash? or more specifically, how to daemonize metacity when i run it. backgrounding the process is not an option.
<d3xter> mgmuscari, create a init.d-script?
<Nikyo> mgmuscari: Thanks for the help.. I'll reinstall the 64bit version when I get a change to do so..on my laptop, I knopw everything works corretly in the live CD version of ubuntu.. even the wireless which is awesome.. so I'm going to migrate over to Ubuntu..
<mgmuscari> Nikyo: best of luck
<live> wat
<epinky> Happehwalrus: mmm, sry no idea man :(
<mgmuscari> d3xter: i don't want to do this on startup
<Nikyo> mgmuscari: Thanks, good night.
<mgmuscari> i'm just trying to switch window managers when i run a game using wine, then switch back when wine exits
<d3xter> mgmuscari, you can disable it through rcconf ;)
<srini> no equaliser in amarok 2.20  how to get?
<d3xter> other possible way would be to create a upstart-script
<mgmuscari> i'd prefer to avoid putting strange scripts in my init.d
<mgmuscari> d3xter: do you know anything about the "daemon" package?
<d3xter> mgmuscari, no sorry
<mgmuscari> hmm
<mgmuscari> i tried using that, but metacity doesn't replace compiz when i run the command
<Leemp> Why do i see so many references to gpg --keyserver when my gpg command has no --keyserver option
<plustax_>  
<cbx> I'm trying to install vlc using package manager, and I get this:   The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources
<hiexpo> cbx yes install them
<Daughain> Reload your sources.
<cbx> It doesn't let me install em
<cbx> Just says bye bye :D
<Daughain> cbx: Reload your sources, then try the install.
<hiexpo> do you have all sources installed ?
<cbx> I think its the india server, gonna switch that and check
<cbx> also, why the F is stuff hanging ? I thought linux used to be shit proof [ I just switched to ubuntu from windows after many many years]
<cbx> I click on a button and nothing happens
<Daughain> Nothing is shitproof, but with minor effort(compared to windows) it is *very* stable.
<hiexpo> cbx did you upgrade everything after booting up?
<unistd> Why could not join the go-nuts channel??
<Wormox> anyone interested in Programmable Logic Controllers?
<Daughain> Wormox: What are they?
<cbx> Daughain, Ic's
<cbx> like old school microcontrollres
<Daughain> Ah....Oh, well.
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get upgrade && update
<Wormox> Because I have a couple cool ones and i was wondering if anyone wanted to talk about them or was interested in buyin em
<cbx> Wormox, I don't see you on ##electronics and #sparkfun .  That is the place to discuss this
<Wormox> ahhh
<cbx> and you'll get your buyers there Wormox
<Wormox> i'm new to freenode
<Wormox> thanks amigo
<jumpnmustang> anyone know how to change the default menu icon in easy peasy?
<unistd> I think embedded system is more interesting ,like arm cpu
<Daughain> #linuxMCE might be an idea as well....
<Wormox> unistd: i have some embeddedarm boards as well :D
<unistd> yeah
<unistd> I have one, but I cannot find a job on it.
<unistd> I am freshman in this field......
<dbdii407> What's the one terminal app to control your volumn?
<dbdii407> volume*
<blakkheim> dbdii407: alsamixer
<buku>  
<balas> i was wondering if someone would kindly help get me wifi going on my laptop.  iwconfig sees wlan0 and that is specificied specifically in in my wicd it also didn't work under network-manager.  it simply said "no networks detected"  it might need an update, but failing that, anything else i can do short of reinstall ?
<dbdii407> GStreamer was unable to detect any sound devices. Some sound system specific GStreamer packages may be missing. It may also be a permissions problem. *Ugh*
<Daughain> balas: You have the right drivers for your wifi?
<Ziggyzxxyl> How do I see what my keyring password is currently set to? Is there some way to get an input password prompt to pop up so that I can see if it accepts my password?
<wolter> Hi, my reprofile is not working.
<wolter> I don't see any * Profiling system * notice in the console
<oinkoinkoink> I have a problem with VLC , firefox and the Divx
<oinkoinkoink> When i see a video, i can see the video but i dont have any option for the volume or to press pause
<billybigrigger> can anyone point me in the direction of jailbreaking my ipod touch? i can't seem to get redsn0w to run
<Helsinkiii> hi guys i keep getting a Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Helsinkiii>  whenever i do anything synaptic/add/remove related
<oinkoinkoink> or anything
<Daughain> billybigrigger: www.modmyi.com
<billybigrigger> complains about libwxgtk2.8-??? something and i have the right package installed, is there another way?
<billybigrigger> thanks Daughain
<balas> Daughain, its worked on a fresh install before the only thing i did do was install usb-modeswitch for a mobile wireless but i removed that, and problem perisists.  i will try wired now and do a full update
<dbdii407> Why must this thing need to sudo a xfce4-mixer? O_o
<Daughain> balas: That sounds like you need to do a manual edit somewhere.....I havent gotten into mobile wireless yet, so I couldnt tell you where to look.
<sirconis> Having a problem with the windows ubuntu installer. I ran it, but ubuntu does not show up in the list of operating systems when the computer boots, so vista auto-loads.
<balas> Daughain, should you be interested, cricket wireless works, no contracts, and has a 5gb limit.  dads using mine now
<wolter> set irc_conf_mode 1
<Daughain> balas: I'm more interested in getting my netbooks to place and receive normal voice calls first. =) Then I can get rid of the cell phones. =)
<billybigrigger> Daughain, there's 1 linux guide on that site
<Ziggyzxxyl> What is the easiest way to get this 'puter to ask me for my keyring password?
<Gla> keyring?
<sirconis> sry, got d/ced
<Absolute0> ati HD 4850 or nvidia gtx 250 for linux and crysis?
<Daughain> billybigrigger: Gimme a few min, and I'll get back to you....Helping someone in #KUbuntu right now.
<PingFloyd> Absolute0: I'll be honest with, ATI drivers can be sketchy sometimes
<billybigrigger> Daughain, np
<zanberdo> I am forced to citrix to connect to a linux server from my linux desktop. as such, I need to use putty as a citrix client application. Is there any way to transfer files via putty from my desktop to the end-point server I'm connecting to?
<dug> I have check upstart all my runlevels and I cannot figureout why my runlevel reports unknown??
<PingFloyd> Absolute0: especially fglrx driver
<Helsinkiii> hi i keep gettinga Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Helsinkiii>  and nothing is working
<Helsinkiii> i tried every suggestion, still get the bug
<Absolute0> PingFloyd: i am aware thats why i asked
<sirconis> Can someone help? I ran the windows ubuntu installer and selected the partition I dedicated for ubuntu. It ran just fine, but when rebooting there is no option to boot ubuntu. Visa loads automatically. It has worked in the past, and I've done nothing different. :(
<Absolute0> PingFloyd: that ati is low profile
<Absolute0> so its more attractive
<PingFloyd> Absolute0: I have an ati mobility radeon hd 4570, and my screen will get stuck blank when I log out of DE when using fglrx driver
<PingFloyd> Absolute0: the open source drivers also won't support 3D accelleration in cards this new
<PingFloyd> Absolute0: not yet anyway
<Ziggyzxxyl> What is the easiest way to get my computer to ask me for my keyring password, so that I can confirm if it is set right?
<Daughain> billybigrigger: OK....You;r trying o JB an iphone in ubuntu?
<PingFloyd> Absolute0: that's only an issue in Linux though
<jumpnmustang> If you are dedicating a partition to ubuntu why use a windows type boot? just install it to the partition, and let linux install grub.
<PingFloyd> Absolute0: no problems with this card in windows vista nor windows 7
<iAmerikan> when I run htop, i always see swap is at 0% why is that?
<billybigrigger> Daughain, yup
<sirconis> jumpnmustang, becuase it worked before, and for whatever reason I can't boot form the disc. I burned the cd image using my prefered .iso image burner, but it doesn't recognize the disc afterwards.
<billybigrigger> iAmerikan, because your not using any
<Tetikus_22_B> hi all
<yoyoma8> =c
<iAmerikan> billybigrigger: when does it get used?
<Tetikus_22_B> i need help
<militant> hiya.  got a bit of a serious issue.  i installed xmonad and logged out/in to switch to it.  it wouldn't load.  so i went back to gnome, and now gnome has no window borders, terminal won't take focus, etc
<billybigrigger> iAmerikan, when you run out of memory
<iAmerikan> so I wouldn't really need swap with my 7.9 gb?
<semitones> sirconis, it could be your bios isn't set to boot from cd, or your disk is defective
<mrpink57> militant: I would change a session to xterm then uninstall xmonad
<yoyoma8> my wepkey isnt working in ubuntu?romemode notdetecting networks? <8.04
<Tetikus_22_B> i want to install Fifa pro evolution game on my ubuntu anyone can help
<sirconis> I've edited the windows file that contains the list of OS to boot before, but I forget what it is named, or where it is located. @semitones, my bios are set correctly.
<Tetikus_22_B> plss help me
<mrpink57> iAmerikan: i'd keep some swap may it be REALLy small
<yoyoma8> cananyone helpme? wifiissues..pmmaybe?
<Daughain> billybigrigger: what model ipod? You may need to load a diff JB app via wine, depending on booloader.
<mrpink57> Tetikus_22_B: !wine | Tetikus_22_B
<PingFloyd> sirconis: are you having grub be your bootloader or having window's?
<militant> mrpink57: that didn't have any results
<Tetikus_22_B> yup
<Daughain> Bootloader.
<semitones> sirconis, so are you trying to add ubuntu to the windows bootloader, or are you trying to install grub?
<michael__> oiee
<Tetikus_22_B> i already install
<iAmerikan> mrpink57: ubuntu automatically made me a 2gb swap partition when I started. While we're kinda on the subject should I partition different folders?
<Tetikus_22_B> but fifa cannot be run
<jumpnmustang> I have always had problems with windows quickie installs. They will work once twice maybe three times and never work again.
<Romney2012> MITT ROMNEY at Yeshiva University in 2007:  "In the current conflict, defeat is not nearly as dangerously close as it was during the darkest moments of the Second World War and the Cold War. There's no comparison between the economic and diplomatic, and military resources of the civilized world and those of the terrorist networks that threaten us today.  "In those previous global wars, there were many ways to lose, and victory 
<dodecahedron> Linux is for dumb mentally retarded bitches who ate too many lead chips as babies. Ubuntu is gay care bear cotton candy pansy ass insecure bloated faggotry compared to the spartan NetBSD and OpenBSD
<semitones> sirconis, grub means GRand Unified Bootloader, by the way
<michael__> oi
<sirconis> pingfloyd, windows. afaik I can't choose grub from the windows installer, although once ubuntu is installed and I select it from the windows bootloader it goes to grub and I have to select it again, but that is when it is workign correctly as it has n the past.
<Romney2012> and that is if we as a civilized world decide not to lift a finger to defend ourselves, or our values, and our way of life.  "I will not be silent, you will not be silent.  "Today, we can lead the world. We can and we must lead the world to do what it has sought for so many centuries-to accept different people and different cultures, to respect the inalienable rights of every child of God, and to welcome a time of peace and pro
<Romney2012> Vote Mitt Romney for President
<Romney2012> 2012
<Daughain> iAmerikan: You need to be using most of your ram before the swap part gets used.....Set up a sysmon and watch how ram and swap get used.
<Romney2012> for a safer and more prosperous America.
<PingFloyd> sirconis: if you're using Window's bootloader as the main bootloader, you can use easyBCD
<mrpink57> iAmerikan: I generally do manual partitions and keep a /boot / swap /home for more advanced I add a /var
<billybigrigger> Daughain, lemme check the model
<semitones> !offtopic Romney2012
<Romney2012> MITT ROMNEY at Yeshiva University in 2007:  "In the current conflict, defeat is not nearly as dangerously close as it was during the darkest moments of the Second World War and the Cold War. There's no comparison between the economic and diplomatic, and military resources of the civilized world and those of the terrorist networks that threaten us today.  "In those previous global wars, there were many ways to lose, and victory 
<sirconis> *googling*
<semitones> !offtopic | Romney2012
<ubottu> Romney2012: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jumpnmustang> It would be pointless to select grub in the windows bootloader since grub is a bootloader too.
<Romney2012> and that is if we as a civilized world decide not to lift a finger to defend ourselves, or our values, and our way of life.  "I will not be silent, you will not be silent.  "Today, we can lead the world. We can and we must lead the world to do what it has sought for so many centuries-to accept different people and different cultures, to respect the inalienable rights of every child of God, and to welcome a time of peace and pro
<yoyoma8> wth??
<Romney2012> Vote Mitt Romney for President
<billybigrigger> Daughain, model a1288
<Romney2012> 2012
<Daughain> billybigrigger: I dont have em all memorixed. :P  Check it on that website I gavce you to find out which app works to JB that bl.
<Romney2012> for a safer and more prosperous America!
<iAmerikan> Daughin: I'm watching htop but my ram won't fill... mrpink57: would you suggest doing this?
<yoyoma8> idon'tthinksodude
<michael__> tudo bem
<michael__> gostaria de saber deque se tra
<PingFloyd> dodecahedron: life must be rough when you're part of the forgotten
<Daughain> iAmerikan: Load the system more?? =)
<dodecahedron> Romney2012 God most likely does not exist and third world genetic material (third world children) are for the most part trash who should die
<yoyoma8> romeny...spambots will not getyouintooffice..
<mrpink57> iAmerikan: I'm not sure what you are asking there, but with 8gb of ram you can probably do a swap of 128mb
<militant> why would gnome tell me i'm not running a wm when i hit the show desktop button... why would my window borders etc vanish..?
<wolter> I cannot reprofile my system, help please
<jumpnmustang> There was a document out there  once I saw that showed how to manually install grub. I think the one I saw was a knoppix hack though. Might still be out there and might work for you.
<Daughain> 8G?? No wonder you dont use swap. :P
<dodecahedron> PingFloyd uh, OpenBSD does not want to be a popular OS we just want to be the best at what we do. We also do not care about newbies like Ubuntu we expect OpenBSD users to be advanced users
<yoyoma8> lol swap s a hd partition
<dodecahedron> pingfloyd so much for your retarded "forgotten argument"
<mrpink57> iAmerikan: you could also do other things like creat a tmpfs and put your firefox cache in there to get a faster browser
<Daughain> iAmerikan: Leave uit up for a couple of weeks and check htop then. Takes over 24 hours for my 2G to fill enough to use swap.
<Romney2012> Romney at Yeshiva University: "What Jimmy Carter fails to understand is what so many fail to understand. Whether it's Hamas or Hezbollah; Al Qaeda or Shia and Sunni extremists, there is an overarching goal among the violent Jihadists - and it transcends borders and boundaries. That goal is to replace all modern Islamic states with a religious caliphate, to destroy Israel, to cause the collapse of the West and the United States,
<wolter> My boot time is of 70s, not 10s. I need help reprofiling
<Romney2012> Vote Mitt Romney for President 2012
<wolter> But cannot reprofile
<iAmerikan> mrpink57: I meant to say, would you suggest keeping /home and /var partitions?
<PingFloyd> dodecahedron: sounds like you have a luddite sausage fest, all 3 members of your community
<iAmerikan> Daughain: I'll take a look in a few days then
<dodecahedron> PingFloyd OpenBSD developers know exactly who our target audience is ourselves the elite and not the benighted masses
<chris231989> Romney2012: please stop
<Tetikus_22_B> nanag
<dodecahedron> PingFloyd Ubuntu panders to the benighted masses the newbies
<mrpink57> iAmerikan: it's all user pref really, I keep it if I am going to be monitoring a lot of profiles.  its esepcially nice if you have a lot of users you can dump firefox profiles in /var and reuse them.
<Daughain> iAmerikan: I'm at 2D, 8H uptime and still not using swap yet.
<Romney2012> Mitt Romney has real private sector experience with keeping costs down and efficiency up!
<Romney2012> Vote MItt Romney for PResident to restore fiscal responsibility to America!
<dodecahedron> PingFloyd yeah being on the cutting edge of security technology sure is luddite </sarcasm>
<PingFloyd> dodecahedron: thou hast protest too much -- I think you're trying to convince yourself more than anyone else that you're elite.
<dodecahedron> PingFloyd I'm just having fun trolling. You are putting too much meaning into my presence here
<PingFloyd> dodecahedron: I'll let you live in your little 1990s dream world though
<iAmerikan> mrpink57: I'm the only user on my system. But I've heard something about at least making a partition for /home
<mrpink57> iAmerikan: but if you want a answer /boot / swap /home is fine, keep /home seperate is nice if you have a failure you can reinstall and keep /home
<draugefilekim> Is there a way to have nano remove trailing spaces (at the end of lines, not the line at the end of the document)?
<mrpink57> iAmerikan: i would recommend always making a seperate home
<Romney2012> Tired of Niggers and their monkeyshines?
<Xgates> say will this Grub2 menu entry work? ----> http://pastebin.com/m4e17f6a9
<iAmerikan> mrpink57: how big would you say I should make it?
<michael__> join #ubuntu-br
<dodecahedron> PingFloyd yeah the 1990s when linux was still exclusively for geeks and still had a relatively knowledgeable userbase unlike now where Linux is for bitches and dumbe ones at that and Ubuntu is the primary cotton candy pansy ass Bitch distro
<dodecahedron> s/dumbe/dumb/
 * Daughain likes his cotton candy. :P
<Xgates> I have GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=15 and I can't see the grub menu, why?
<jumpnmustang> I'll admit to being one of those pansy ass users.:-)
<wolter> has anybody using ubuntu karmic reprofiled their system?
<dodecahedron> PingFloyd there are two kinds of camps : the userfriendly camp e.g. Ubuntu and Windows where security is a joke and the security camp i.e. OpenBSD which generally shuns usability
<PingFloyd> dodecahedron: your over compensation is too obvious
<Xgates> anyone?
<semitones> Guys, please take your discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic and save this channel for support questions
<yoyoma8> wth??
<yoyoma8> ijust want some wifi help..ubuntu8.04
<yoyoma8> romedoesntwork..ineedanewkeygen i think
<Soah> Hey guys. Which file do I modify to change my boot loader? I have a lot of repeats in it. Like two that say Ubuntu and two that say windows 7?
<blakkheim> dodecahedron: well said :)
<jage> what is a good GUI search substitution for File Browser?  FB doesn't even show the location in searches, much less allow you to open the folder.
<mrpink57> I use Arch personally and sometimes Debian.  But I think Ubuntu has done a great job and getting the masses interested in Linux.  I thought it was a big thing when I started seeing laptops (Dell) giving the option of a Linux install in the flavor of Ubuntu.
<PingFloyd> dodecahedron: I guess since there is no women around for you to blame your inadequacies on, you have to resort to blaming linux these days LOL
<jiohdi> when hardware says windows mac and ubuntu on the side of the box... you know linux has arrived
<mrpink57> Soah: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<semitones> Xgates, coulld you pastebin the file for us?
<dug> how can I debug why I am getting runlevel unknown?
<dodecahedron> semitones it is so funny that you say that this channel is for support. The OpenBSD channel is not really for support especially not for newbies. Back in the day common Linux responses to newbies was RTFM and in OpenBSD the manual pages are of the highest quality unlike Linux
<dodecahedron> RTFM !
<tien> no driver graphic card
<dodecahedron> newbie bitches
<Xgates> semitones: this is grub2 and I'm on another box at the moment, I just need to add a entry to boot a recovery partition for a Winbox is all, so how can I get the Grub menu to be visible?
<mgmuscari> sigh... i have a 15 year old program that i'm trying to run with wine, and it's failing out due to "not enough free space." my disk is too large, and there's obviously an integer overflow occurring here that's causing the application to think there's very little space available. anybody have suggestions on fixing this?
<oinkoinkoink> vlc player suck thx
<semitones> Xgates, I'm not that familiar with grub t2, but I think I can find you a link..
<semitones> !grub2 | Xgates
<ubottu> Xgates: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<PingFloyd> dodecahedron: don't you have a small innocent animal to torment like a normal sociopath?
<semitones> Xgates, if you have any questions I'll be happy to help
<jage> there is a wine support channel, not sure if anyone there... #winehq
<tien> who can help me?
<mgmuscari> jage: thanks
<Xgates> Ahhhh my bad I need to comment out ---> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Xgates>   :)
 * Xgates bangs head
<mrpink57> !ask | tien
<ubottu> tien: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Soah> Thx mrpink57, Much appreciated.
<mgmuscari> actually now that i think about it, i'll probably have to use dosbox to run this program
<tien> my grapphic card no driver
<semitones> Xgates, did you try the stuff in that link?
<dodecahedron> PingFloyd don't you have more time to waste on parasitic illiterate newbies who refuse to seriously research their problems first before asking like the retarded fool you are ?
<tien> gefoce 9600 gt
<jumpnmustang> Dosbox is a wonderful invention.
<Daughain> mgmuscari: One of these days I;d like to pick your brain on carrier end filters for data networks.
<tweiseman> hello! im running ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop and i was wondering what program i shouhld use for .exe files?
<billybigrigger> Daughain, not seeing where i can view my model
<semitones> dodecahedron, please stop.
<mgmuscari> jumpnmustang: mustangs ftw!
<Xgates> semitones:  I need to comment out ---> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Ziggyzxxyl> How do I see what my keyring password is currently set to? Is there some way to get an input password prompt to pop up so that I can see if it accepts my password?
<Daughain> billybigrigger: Pull up the bootloader version, and use that, not model number.
<mgmuscari> Daughain: i don't have a whole lot of specialized knowledge about the phone network - i worked in the it services division
<mgmuscari> Daughain: know this: deep packet inspection is real, and it's used in industry
<Ziggyzxxyl> What is the easiest way to get my computer to ask me for my keyring password, so that I can confirm if it is set right?
<jumpnmustang> tweiseman: have you tried wine?
<semitones> Xgates, to see the menu, just remove the "#" and specify how many seconds you want to see the menu
<billybigrigger> Daughain, version 3.1.2 is that OS version?
<Daughain> mgmuscari: Ah......Hmmmm.....Wonder why I havent been tagged for my net access yet. Been doing it for years.
<sirconis> back. did anyone see my question about EasyBCD before I lost connection?
<billybigrigger> model pc087c
<dodecahedron> pingfloyd this a record. The longest I have trolled like this in a linux distro channel without being banned (at least a decently populated one like this)
<Xgates> semitones: I got it already :) BUT I can't seem to get this menu entry to show up ---> http://pastebin.com/m721940c0
<mrpink57> tien: you should get a pop up in Ubuntu Karmic asking you if you want to install the restricted drivers for your Nvidia card
<dodecahedron> :P
<tweiseman> jumpnmustang:  i did try wine but there seemed to be some kind of error/
<PingFloyd> dodecahedron: great to know you set the bar high on accomplishments in life
<Daughain> billybigrigger: It will say OS or bootloader. I've done a few for freinds, but dont have this stuff memorized.
<jumpnmustang> Can you give the error?
<mgmuscari> Daughain: they probably only look at people who are using almost 5gb per month
<dodecahedron> pingfloyd -- luxury -- some of us can afford such trivial games since we do not have to slave for money to live
<billybigrigger> Daughain, i see nothing that gives me a bootloader version
<semitones> Xgates, ok, could you post the whole file?
<tweiseman> im not on the ubuntu system right now all i know is that other people have had it too. do you know of anyother programs?
<Daughain> mgmuscari: Could be....I dopnt get close to that...
<PingFloyd> dodecahedron: I'm sure most of the people in here have you on /ignore by now, but I don't because you're quite entertaining
<billybigrigger> Daughain, have you done one in ubuntu yet? ipod touch that is
<billybigrigger> if so what did you use?
<jumpnmustang> Well you could try codeweaver or you could try virtualbox.
<Daughain> billybigrigger: Search the forums. I lost all my bookmarks during a HD fail, so, cant point ya any better than that.
<sirconis> I used easyBCD to add a linux entry, but when I select it in the windows bootloader it takes me to a grub command prompt. I tried typing boot, but it says the kernel has to be loaded first. In any case, I want to go straight into ubunto not a command prompt. Any ideas?
<Daughain> billybigrigger: I was using blackra1n on an XP box, I admit. Havent had one come in to try in ubuntu yet.
<dodecahedron> pingfloyd attacking linux and ubuntu is like attacking a nest of butterflies attacking Linux and BSD would warrant death threats
<dodecahedron> oops
<kdasdasf> hi what's correct way to install php pdo_mysql with ubuntu?
<Daughain> billybigrigger: Ran the bootloader upgrade then blackra1n.
<kdasdasf> pcl install pdo_mysql seems to be wrong
<dodecahedron> pingfloyd attacking linux and ubuntu is like attacking a nest of butterflies attacking Unix and BSD would warrant death threats, rather
<tweiseman> perf3ect! thank you so much
<kdasdasf> because php dies with sigenv
<dodecahedron> pingfloyd got it right the second time
<mrpink57> Xgates: http://pastebin.com/m3339e089 here is my menu.lst I am using grub not grub2 but I also have it disabled maybe it will help.
<PingFloyd> dodecahedron: I guess only the macho he-men run BSD :P
<jumpnmustang> I usually just bypass all wine byproducts and install virtualbox. That takes care of 90% of my needs.
<billybigrigger> Daughain, ya, you can't run wine to jailbreak in ubuntu, as wine doesn't support usb
<[Adam|Miner]> Is there any support for broadcomm wireless adapters yet?
<dodecahedron> pingfloyd The BSDs are still high church druid Unix and Ubuntu and Linux are still peter pan skittles and beer pansy ass care bear unmanly faggotry
 * iflema :)
<tweiseman> thank you im new to linux haha this means a lot
<PingFloyd> dodecahedron: yeah BSD users do kind of remind me of catholic priests
<kebomix> does Kubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) Daily Build updated to kde 4.4 ?
<Daughain> billybigrigger: OK, then ya need a XP VM of some kind. google virtualbox.
<Helius> Can anyone recommend a good util to use in Live session to backup an encrypted drive to another backup drive?
<sirconis> I used easyBCD to add a linux entry, but when I select it in the windows bootloader it takes me to a grub command prompt. I tried typing boot, but it says the kernel has to be loaded first. In any case, I want to go straight into ubunto not a command prompt. Any ideas?
<jumpnmustang> Don't pay attention to the newbie haters then.;-)
<jumpnmustang> Hopefully you grow to love linux.
<tweiseman> im sure i will because i HATE windows
<Xgates> semitones: grub2 isn't the same
<Xgates> as far as where to put it
<[Adam|Miner]> I used ubuntu about a year ago and there was no support for my broadcom wifi card, has it changed?
<semitones> Xgates, there isn't one config file that you edit?
<mgmuscari> [Adam|Miner]: possibly
<Daughain> tweiseman: Your head will hurt next time you look at windows......trtust me. =)
<mgmuscari> [Adam|Miner]: try the live cd
<[Adam|Miner]> I'll test then
<Xgates> anyone know if in grub2 for Karmic if you want to add an entry if you are suppose to add that into /etc/grub.d/40_custom?
<semitones> sirconis, it sounds like you need to fix your grub, wherever it is installed
<jumpnmustang> Well in reality, the best support for windows files right now is to use vbox, but that actually installs windows.
<kebomix> does Kubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) Daily Build updated to kde 4.4 ?
<jage> 9.10 doesn't work with my broadcom, LiveCD or installed.  YMMV
<dodecahedron> pingFloyd I dunno about all BSD users being macho he-man but I'm in elite NAVY SEALs physical condition and I'm 6 foot tall with a beard -- basically a spartan ninja killing machine and the Spartan nature of OpenBSD appeals to me where userfriendliness is fancy insecure bloated nonsense and Spartans shun the fancy
<jumpnmustang> Puts windows where it should be. In a controlled window.:-)
<semitones> sirconis, I think you'd have to boot off the ubuntu live cd to fix it
<billybigrigger> Daughain, yeah i know what virtualbox is
<Xgates> semitones: uses a config called grub.cfg but you have to make changes elsewhere
<PingFloyd> dodecahedron: and you're a millionaire too right?  Just like every other person on irc.
<semitones> Xgates, ok, let me read up on it. :)
<Daughain> billybigrigger: Cool.....Never know, y'know?
<billybigrigger> Daughain, i'm stuck in the boonies right now away from home, this would have been done long time ago but don't have the means to do it, i wanted a pure native linux method
<PingFloyd> dodecahedron: because everyone on irc is a millionaire womanizing badass
<dodecahedron> pingfloyd no actually I'm not a millionaire (at least not yet) but I don't doubt that one day I might be a millionaire or billionaire
<Gamrok> hey guys i had a question do i need to install the restricted drivers to properly connect my tv tuner to my machine you know via mythbuntu
<Daughain> billybigrigger: There isnt one. =( Not for JB.
<billybigrigger> Daughain, i was pointed to redsn02
<billybigrigger> redsn0w
<billybigrigger> just can't get it to work properly, problems with libwxgtk2.8-
<billybigrigger> lemme dig up the error
<Daughain> billybigrigger: redsn0w doesnt support the newer bl's.
<billybigrigger> bl's?
<Daughain> Bootloaders.
<Ziggyzxxyl> Is it safe to delete the contents of /usr/local/bin/ ?
<billybigrigger> well how do i find my bootloader version
<dodecahedron> pingfloyd I'm not actually a NAVY SEAL I just do their exercise regimen because I'm a health fanatic
<billybigrigger> i went into settings, and about, saw os version and model number/serial number, just no bootloader version
<sirconis> >_< It's frustrating because it has worked before. I ran wubi, and it installed ubuntu and added an entry in the windows bootlaoder. This time it didn't. :(
<billybigrigger> ./redsn0w: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_richtext-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mrpink57> Ziggyzxxyl: that is were some programs install to
<Daughain> billybigrigger: I dont remember......I can do it with the ipod in my hands, but cant explain it step by step. =(
<dodecahedron> pingfloyd or I should say a fitness fanatic
<iflema> dodecahedron your a knobba.... off ya trot
<billybigrigger> Daughain, ^^
<anto9us> Ziggyzxxyl: no, that contains executable binary files, you need them, it's not a waste-bin :)
<billybigrigger> !find libwx_gtk2u_richtext-2.8.so.0
<Daughain> Wait.......*sn0wusualy refers to an unlock app for an iphone.
<militant> i'm a bit confused folks.  why would installing xmonad make me lose window borders and other wm functions in gnome??
<billybigrigger> says it will work with ipod touches aswell
<Daughain> *ra1n is the jb app, *sn0w is unlock.
<mscook> hi. Today I had an automatic update. It has resulted in problems. Namely. Firefox will not start 'dbus error' and the biggest problem X11forwarding is now broken 'X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication". Any ideas/solutions?
<dodecahedron> iflema I don't speak street slang or whatever nonsense you spew
<Daughain> billybigrigger: You have a usb2 port? usb1 wont work.
<ubottu> File libwx_gtk2u_richtext-2.8.so.0 found in libwxgtk2.8-0
<mrpink57> militant: I'm guessing its like using openbox with kde the WM is trying to be just that a Wm with Gnome being the DE.
<billybigrigger> Daughain, brand new laptop as of 2 weeks ago, i imagine it's got usb2
<Xgates> semitones: got it, need to add any entries into ---->  /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Daughain> billybigrigger: Ya.....If not usb3......
<billybigrigger> redsn0w.com says right on the first page, unloack and jailbreak tool
<semitones> Xgates, did you make the file executable?
<yoyoma> recommenda sitefor linksyswifi g..passphrase tohex/ansii
<semitones> kk
<PingFloyd> there went the jerry springer entertainment :(
<billybigrigger> my bad, it says, iphone and ipod touch jailbreak tool
<Xgates> semitones: you have to add any custom entries you want into /etc/grub.d/40_custom then after making entries in that file you run --->  update-grub  :)
<militant> mrpink57: yeah i did have an option for e16+gnome and i tried logging into that before the regular (and failing) gnome session
<PingFloyd> time for a smoke, that was some good laughs while it lasted
 * Xgates got it now :)
<Daughain> billybigrigger: OK, does it list bootloader versions? Also, as of 4 months ago, apple put out a new firmware that hasnt been JB's yet, as far as I know, so, if the ipod is that new, that may be the issue.
<kdasdasf> i killed my php installation
<semitones> Xgates, cool, good luck. I'm reading the wiki, and it's pretty confusing
<kdasdasf> how can i reinstall a package?
<kdasdasf> reinstall/repair
<Xgates> I'm all good now
<semitones> Xgates, it looks like you're supposed to make a _file_ and put it in /etc/grub.d/
<anto9us> kdasdasf: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<yoyoma> need to convert passphrase forwifi connecton
<kdasdasf> anto9us thx
<kdasdasf> i tried apt-get reinstall but that doesn't exist
<yoyoma> -.-
<mscook> How can this happen! X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication
<militant> hmmm it says gnome-vfs-obexftp is required by gnome but uninstallable?
<mrpink57> militant: you could also try to wget xmonad and build from source which is what I would consider the defautl way of installing (I use dwm).
<dug> do I have to re install my server because I am seeing runlevel unknown?
<yoyoma> anyoneofyou 1200peopleknowasitethat willconvert ansiito hex 128bit linksys?
<PingFloyd> that guy reminded me of this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B00067TAWG/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=165793011&s=toys-and-games
<militant> mrpink57: that could be.  but it doesn't bring my gnome back.  not sure how to revert
<billybigrigger> Daughain, ipod is as new as the laptop, a few weeks
<mscook> Yeah, even better. apt-get upgrade results in:
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, found out what was happening with my filenames, everytime it played a song it would rename it to <title>.flac
<mscook> Setting up xulrunner-1.9.1-gnome-support (1.9.1.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1) ...
<mscook> Bus error
<bazhang> PingFloyd, and that relates to Ubuntu support how?
<jage> @pingfloyd, and you just kept punching that doll didn't cha?  :D
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, don't know how to stop it from doing it. can you add banshee to another group so that it doesn't have write permissions on those files?
<wolter> my karmic is taking 74s to boot, what ever happened to the supposed 10s boot?
<Biskit_laptop> hello world - I've just finished updating to 9.10 from 9.04.  Is there a way to get back to the 9.04 login screen?  I don't like the looks of the 9.10 screen.
<semitones> PingFloyd, too bad you couldn't get him to go to #offtopic and finish the discussion there :P
<Daughain> billybigrigger: Ouch......May not be JB'd yet then. research on the site. about a month after the 3GS was on the market a new firmware was out and hadnt been JB';d. Ipod and Iphone run the same firmware.
<Daughain> billybigrigger: I used to have the serial number list for the iphones, but not any more.
<semitones> bazhang, there was a guy in here talking about how freeBSD was better than linux
<Daughain> billybigrigger: Keep an eye on that site and keep tabs on wat devteam is doing, since they are the ones who released redsn0w, as I recall. Not the news ya wanna hear, but, its what I know.
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, dunno, I never used banshee personally but I've seen it appearing in stuff like managing ipods and what not
<bazhang> billybigrigger, what are you trying to accomplish
<Daughain> bazhang: He wants to JB a brand new ipod.
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, hmm, well in general I guess..what group/permissions level do normal apps run under?
<billybigrigger> bazhang, jailbreak my ipod touch in ubuntu
<yoyoma> dudesand gals plshelp me get my wifi going -.-
<bazhang> billybigrigger, why would you want to do that; you can use iFuser to use it as normal
<billybigrigger> what's ifuser?
<psycho_oreos> Frijolie, probably under your own login I presume
<Daughain> bazhang: After jb, there are a LOT of useful apps for it.
<bazhang> billybigrigger, there is currently a PPA for it, ifuser PPA using libiphone
<psycho_oreos> yoyoma, pastebin your lspci -nnk output
<billybigrigger> can you point me to the ppa?
<[Adam|Miner]> When trying to go to Lucid, I get the popup "Unable to get exclusive lock" in Ubuntu, how do I get it to upgrade?
<bazhang> Daughain, may well be, but only on ontopic consideration would be Ubuntu support for said iPhone and/or iPod
<mscook> Hi guys. Is there a way to revert the system to the state it was in post update?
<antonio_> hello people! My blender doesn't work good, i cant click on menus or icons, but the 3d wiev works great... does anyone know why???
<billybigrigger> [Adam|Miner], you need to ask that question in #ubuntu+1
<mscook> Should be simple!
<Frijolie> psycho_oreos, hmm...
<bazhang> [Adam|Miner], lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<achiang> having issues with sound in karmic, worked through quite a number of howtos on the web, still no love. http://pastebin.ca/1801012
<jage> is there a way to search files resulting in a folder so I can drag/drop replacements as needed?
<bazhang> billybigrigger, my mistake, it's called iFuse https://launchpad.net/~jonabeck/+archive/ppa
<jhalstead> looking for a USB headset that is known to work with my linux box. anything I need to keep an eye out for? any recomendations?
<yoyoma> ineedwifi help -.-
<bazhang> yoyoma, which chipset
<psycho_oreos> yoyoma, you haven't answered my question
<Xeon06> Hey guys. I'm on Windows and trying to upload a file to my Ubuntu server. I tried both FTP and SCP and both say some variant of permission denied. The user I use to log in isn't root, but its in the list of sudoers. Anyone knows whats up with that?
<dug> i have been trying for 4 hours to get my system to get the correct runlevel and it still says runlevel unknown,  can anyone here help me debug this?  telinit 2 doesnt work,  /etc/event.d and manually setting the upstart runlevel doesnt seem to work ,  I am lost
<dug> I am running 9.1
<billybigrigger> bazhang, how do use ifuse?
<robbins62> I installed boxee from a .deb from boxee's website...how do i go about uninstalling that so i can install the newer beta version?
<Biskit_laptop> adios
<billybigrigger> bazhang, now that i remember, i installed it on a friends karmic machine...can't get it working in lucid, i think there's depends problems in lucid
<bazhang> billybigrigger, you are on lucid now?
<billybigrigger> but from what i've read it's just an app that will mount your iphone no?
<Frijolie> bazhang, where are those PPAs for iFuser?
<billybigrigger> yes
<billybigrigger> have a friends laptop in the next room with karmic
<achiang> robbins62: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep boxee -- that will give you the name of the .deb you originally installed. then, dpkg -r <name of deb> to remove
<billybigrigger> his has ifuse installed, mine doesnt
<bazhang> billybigrigger, well it will certainly be built for lucid when it is released at the end of April, otherwise lucid support is in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> Frijolie, https://launchpad.net/~jonabeck/+archive/ppa
<robbins62> achiang, straight forward enough! thanks man.
<achiang> robbins62: np
<yoyoma> welllnow googlefailsi will try d/ling a wep key gennerater
<Frijolie> bazhang, thanks man
<bazhang> yoyoma, what is your chipset?
<Predaking> I'm having a strange problem hooking up my linux box to the TV via HDMI. It cuts off the screen. I'm missing maybe about 200pixels from top, bottom, left, and right
<beyondcr> how do you rm a directory?
<Predaking> messing with resoulations doesn't help
<Predaking> I'm using the native 1920x1080 res
<beyondcr> i just did it lastnight and forgot
<BHoward> beyondcr, rmdir <directoryname>
<yoyoma> douhavehardwarethatsupportstvor hdtv's?
<beyondcr> ty
<Predaking> Acer Revo 3601 nVidia ION with latest drivers using HDMI port on the computer
<robbins62> Predaking, overscan perhaps?
<yoyoma> tryremoveingthe plug as ubuntu starts
<Predaking> overscan, is that a TV feature?
<yoyoma> when u think shes at the login plugit back in
<Predaking> hrm good idea
<yoyoma> workedfor meearliertodayon 8.04
<Predaking> I'm pretty much at a dead end on new things to try
<yoyoma> alternativelyyou'd have to reconfig xserverbackto default
<beyondcr> BHoward what if the dir is not empty?
<BHoward> Predaking, ill be grabbing one of those on friday for a linux media pc. Ill be able to help you then LOL
<yoyoma> butwhat your describeing is similarto me problem
<meso_> im new here
<meso_> a semi new ubuntu lover
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys
<yoyoma> ^^same
<meso_> i have been telling everyone how much i love it
<yoyoma> xD
<dug> I am running karmic and I am getting runlevel unknown after an upgrade from jaunty,   why would this by?
<dug> be?
<yoyoma> i loveditwhen mywififworkedallplugandplay -.-
<Predaking> BHoward: yea it's a sweet little box but if I can't get ubuntu to run on my TV.... :( I'll have to use windows yucj!
<jacquesdupontd> i would like to create a .iso or .img file , i've download a release but i only have the directory tree with all files and i need to make it bootable on a usb key
<meso_> I had vista for a while and finally took the plung
<jacquesdupontd> do you know how i could do in the terminal ?
<yoyoma> pred i'm sureyou canget it torun
<BHoward> beyondcr, rm -rf <directory name>
<beyondcr> ty
<beyondcr> dir
<semitones> jacquesdupontd, it would seem that you've downloaded the wrong file...
<semitones> jacquesdupontd, it should give you a .iso file if you downloaded it from ubuntu.com, which you can make a bootable usb key from
<semitones> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<max1234> I don't have the option to minimize or exit out of any windows?
<militant> mrpink57: any idea how to get gnome back to its default behavior, acting as full wm/de/etc?  :/
<gsgleason> max1234 it sounds like you're missing a window manager
<Ellocomotive> Hello Everyone, I am considering changing my netbook OS from WinXP to Linux, is this the right spot?
<beyondcr> can some one point me to creating command shortcuts in a gnome menu?
<beyondcr> via command line
<max1234> all my compiz effects are working, how can I tell?
<bfshadow_> alguien habla español??
<Ellocomotive> Hello Everyone, I am considering changing my netbook OS from WinXP to Linux, is this the right spot?  I am a newbie so I have a few general questions.
<bfshadow_> VIVAN WINDOWS!!!
<bfshadow_> jejejejeje
<jacquesdupontd> its Mer and i don't see any iso file
<militant> Ellocomotive: Ubuntu netbook remix is pretty good, in my opinion.  i'll answer your questions if i can
<Kurzweil> Yeah Ellocomotive. This is the right place
<dug> is anyone here experienced upstart or know why my runlevel would be unknown?
<jacquesdupontd> semitones, i didn't made anything wrong, my question is simple, how to create an bootable iso file ?
<jacquesdupontd> from a folder
<ericjames> this script, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m26200f96 , was working fine, and now I'm getting an "unexpected '(' on line 7" error. any ideas?
<max1234> how can I make sure I have a windows manager running?
<dug> Kurzweil: anychance you know anything about why a runlevel would be unknown?
<semitones> jacquesdupontd, you don't create it, you download it
<Ellocomotive> Thanks guys, I'm curious as to how I would get drivers for my netbook, do drivers have to be compatible with linux?
<militant> mrpink57: enabling compiz effects actually got me back to normal just now.  it said effects couldn't be enabled, and dumped me back, and gave me my proper fucntions and behaviors
<semitones> jacquesdupontd, how do you know what you downloaded is right?
<jacquesdupontd> semitones, cause i know how to read things
<semitones> ..
<Kurzweil> dug: nope. SOrry. I'm actually a mac user.. just here to experiment.
<jacquesdupontd> semitones, you wanna check for me that would be much appreciated maybe i was wrong semitones
<semitones> jacquesdupontd, yes, maybe you are right -- could you send me a link to what you downloaded so I can check?
<semitones> or see what you got anyway
<dug> Kurzweil: thx
<bfshadow_> windows rocks! :P
<dug> semitones: anychance you could help me debug why my runlevel is unknown?
<gsgleason> max, is compiz running?  can you open a terminal?
<max1234> yea
<bfshadow_> alguien habal español? :)
<gsgleason> ps -efw|grep compiz
<semitones> dug, i don't have that kind of knowhow, sorry :(
<semitones> but maybe someone else here does
<ericjames> this script: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m26200f96 ; was working fine, and now I'm getting an error "unexpected '(' on line 7". any ideas?
<dug> semitones: I have tried here for hours... I cant seem to get anyone who know the real interworkings of the boot process
<yoyoma> huh?
<Random832> ericjames; the word "function" there is nonstandard, take it out
<yoyoma> awmanid/led a random wepkey egn-.-
<jacquesdupontd> semitones, http://wiki.maemo.org/Mer/Releases/0.16#Released_images
<yoyoma> sob  -.-
<semitones> dug, you might have better luck with the forums at ubuntuforums.org -- there's a better chance someone who knows will see your question
<ericjames> Random832: thank you! :)
<bazhang> yoyoma, what are you trying to do? you said you had problems with your wifi
<semitones> jacquesdupontd, oh, I see -- I thought you were downloading an ubuntu release
<bazhang> yoyoma, how does this relate to a 'wep key generator'?
<gsgleason> remove the word function
<[hudnix]> having trouble installing 9.10 on the second drive with win7 already installed on the other one. The installer insists that the drives are mirrored even thought they're not , and will only install to  a /dev/mapper/... drive name. /dev/sd[ab] is not available in the installer, even though they're there in gparted. Any suggestions?
<semitones> jacquesdupontd, if you want to put those in a .iso file, you could use k3b to make an iso
<yoyoma> aaarrrgh
<bazhang> yoyoma, ??
<yoyoma> sry-.- 3hrsof googling andaskingpeoplefor wifihelp
<bazhang> yoyoma, what is this 'wep key generator' ; stop repeating yourself and answer my question please
<jacquesdupontd> semitones, in fact it wouldn't work and things are not working like that to make them bootable but i know how to do now, if you're curious http://wiki.maemo.org/Mer/Documentation/Making_x86_Mer_Bootable
<jacquesdupontd> semitones, thx for helping
<semitones> thanks
<Helius> anyone good with backup software for ubuntu
<yoyoma> i need to convert my pass phrazeto 128bit??or linksys g..hex so i can manually config my wifi in ubuntu
<yoyoma> baz^
<yoyoma> ohmy routerisnetgear-.-
<ericjames> Random832: the script still isn't working as it was before (-_-);
<thiefy> yoyoma, you don't need to convert your key to hex.
<yoyoma> so farromeing doesnothing..despite w 50%+ signals
<Random832> ericjames; what is it doing wrong now?
<ericjames> Random832: you helped me to resolve the "unexpected ')'" problem
<bazhang> yoyoma, are you talking about cracking router/wep encrytption? simply use a web browser to get into the router's admin page and change it
<thiefy> yoyoma, why would you want to ever use wep?
<cj> ,
<Royall> my built-in webcam on my Dell inspiron 1525 laptop isn't being recognized (ie no video0)
<yoyoma> omg...its whatis configuredasthe protection
<bazhang> yoyoma, you are not making any sense
<thiefy> yoyoma, huh?
<thiefy> yoyoma, i think he might be drunk.
<bazhang> yoyoma, stop repeating yourself and answer my questions please
<yoyoma> itissetup asawep protectednetwork
<ericjames> Random832: so DEVS is set to 'stylus touch eraser' and rotate_devices() has a loop for DEV in $DEVS
<yoyoma> dudewth...
<bazhang> yoyoma, so you are trying to crack it?
<thiefy> yoyoma,  then change it to use wpa encryption.
<cratel> gnome sound recorder is reporting "could not negotiate format" when I try to record. I have tried all the types (ogg, wav, etc.) karmic
<ericjames> Random832: which should set each device's rotation
<art_> hello
<yoyoma> youaretelling meidonot need to convert my pass phrase anymore?
<bazhang> yoyoma, what are you talking about?
<thiefy> yoyoma, right, you don't convert it. the router hashes it for you.
<yoyoma> its my password on my home netowrk...
<ericjames> Random832: instead, it is now trying to set the rotation for one device names 'stylus touch eraser' which doesn't exist
<Random832> that $'\n' is nonstandard
<bazhang> yoyoma, simply log in to the router via a web browser and reset it
<thiefy> yoyoma, you dont need to know anythinga bout the hex of your password.
<yoyoma> i just want to manually config wifi so it will work...
<art_> What about you talking ?
<thiefy> yoyoma, go to 192.168.1.1
<Random832> just do IFS=' and on the next line '
<bazhang> art_, Ubuntu support
<thiefy> yoyoma, and see what your password is in here.
<art_> ok
<yoyoma> ugh
<yoyoma> no
<thiefy> haha
<thiefy> no?
<thiefy> umm, ok.
<yoyoma> yesnoyou dweeb..
<bazhang> yoyoma, you are not making sense then.
<bazhang> yoyoma, please take chat elsewhere
<yoyoma> i amnot leaveingthewifi evenmore open-.-
<[hudnix]> so, anyone know why the installer continues to insist that two previously mirrored drives are still mirrored and refuses to offer an unmirrored installation?
<yoyoma> what?!?!
<ericjames> Random832: worked like a charm.
<thiefy> yoyoma, hook a wired cable and hook your computer up to the router and get at the config page that way.
<ericjames> Random832: thanks so much.
<Random832> the underlying issue is that bash has nonstandard extensions to the sh language
<yoyoma> i know how to log into my router-.-
<bazhang> yoyoma, then do so and stop repeating yourself
<thiefy> yoyoma, so state what your problem is.
<yoyoma> ubuntu needsapassphraseor hexcodeto setup awificonnection  ....
<thiefy> yoyoma, right. do you know what your passphrase is?
<yoyoma> youcon'tjusttype thewordin there
<ericjames> Random832: any idea why it would have worked fine, then suddenly failed?
<thiefy> yoyoma, or your password.
<yoyoma> yes..
<Random832> ericjames; when did it work fine?
<ericjames> for the past two weeks I've been using it.
<Random832> all i can think of is it running under bash before and a different sh now - did you do any installs or uninstalls between when ti worked and when it didn't?
<thiefy> yoyoma, you type it in your wireless icon that is in your notification area on the ubuntu panel on your desktop after you select your network.
<ericjames> Random832: I installed thinkfinger, but that shouldn't have had any effect
<[BAF64]> hi, is there any clean/recommended way to maintain a shell-less SSH connection open to do some port forwards permanently (reconnecting as necessary, etc)?
<yoyoma> right..itsconnected..hardware is detected...but idon'thave aconnection..i'm trying to manually config it
<ericjames> Random832: anyway, thanks for helping me resolve that :)
<maxagaz> my usb disk don't mount automatically anymore, what package do I miss ?
<bazhang> yoyoma, what chipset
<yoyoma> i810
<mrb427> for C++ can I use the same counter in multiple for loops in one program
<thiefy> yoyoma, make sure your wireless is turned on (if you have a laptop) some of them have a little toggle switch on the side of it.
<jeeez> how do i change the prompt colors etc in terminal?
<bazhang> yoyoma, the chipset of your wireless nic
<yoyoma> ican'tsimplyclicktheicon..whereusuallyi'dhave a list of networks..
<yoyoma> linksys wusb54g
<yoyoma> v2?
<tautologism> epinky: hey not sure if you're still online.  Anyway I completed a couple of configuration merges (ie answered the y/i/n/o/d/z prompt).  The first one was for /etc/bash.bashrc; not sure of the others.  do-release-upgrade is still running, but I'm able to ssh in again.  weird.
<thiefy> open a terminal. and type in ifconfig    and make sure your wireless is on and ready to work.
<yoyoma> and yes it has lights
<yoyoma> ahwilldotheify
<yoyoma> willdo
<yoyoma> one second
<semitones> I have that exact card
<semitones> It hasn't worked in the latest versions of ubuntu...
<Roasted> how do I cahnge my login screen
<semitones> stopped working abound 8.10...
<thiefy> aah, so it's not his fault eh semitones ?
<semitones> maybe not heh
<thiefy> that is sad...
<thiefy> poor guy.
<thiefy> wierd how a linksys card woudn't be supported...
<semitones> but I don't know -- maybe my computer is just screwed up, and wusb54gv2 is supported, I don't know
<thiefy> heh
<thiefy> where'd he go?
<thiefy> yoyoma, are you still alive? did you fall off your chair?
<semitones> I wish the supported wifi hardware were kept up to date..
<thiefy> tis why i use wired where ever i can.
<thiefy> i think yoyoma is in danger.... he's pinged out! heheh
<thiefy> his wifi card exploded.
<Dread348> I installed a CLI only version of linux to a server box from a USB flash drive and when I remove the flash drive is has an error, cannot find bootable device.  help?
<barcode> how do i connect to my router on command line :(
<bazhang> Dread348, which version of Ubuntu ; using which tool to write the usb
<Dread348> I am using minimal CD image and I have tried using UNEbootin and others.  All with the same result
<looksharp> hello
<Dread348> I suspect that like a GUI version I need to use the install command but I don't know it for the CLI
<thiefy> Dread348, could it be something stupidly easy, like making sure your bios is set to try to boot from teh HD , and not just from the usb key?
<Dread348> Sorry, I am REALLY new to linux
<looksharp> is ubuntu have yum command ?
<bazhang> looksharp, no
<thiefy> Dread348, no prob, but nice to try the easy solutions first.
<Dread348> I have tried to only boot from the HDD and it is set properly on master by IDE
<thiefy> looksharp, no. that's redhat.
<looksharp> ok ty
<thiefy> looksharp, ubuntu uses apt
<looksharp> is it similiar to yum ?
<thiefy> looksharp, very.
<thiefy> looksharp, hehhe, i'm no expert, but i belive they are very similar in function.
<looksharp> i see
<Dread348> looksharp, the command name makes me want Doritos :)
<thiefy> looksharp,  you can type sudo apt-get install gparted   (and you will install a partition manager program)
<looksharp> haha
<christianran> hello
<acovrig> I am running Ubuntu 8.?? (idk version, how do I tell?), how do I send e-mails from the cmd-line to a gmail account?
<looksharp> cool
<looksharp> what about wget
<ardchoille> !version | acovrig
<thiefy> achiang, type uname -r into a terminal
<ubottu> acovrig: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<looksharp> does it support that command also
<christianran> welcome to beijing
<ardchoille> thiefy: that doesn't tell you the versionof Ubuntu
<acovrig> ok, I am running Ubuntu 9.04, how do I send e-mails from the cmd-line to a gmail account?
<achiang> thiefy: why?
<thiefy> looksharp, yes, it does.
<looksharp> well, thanks for the info
<looksharp> cause i am new on linux i am trying to decide which opreating system to use
<semitones> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<thiefy> achiang, type cat /etc/lsb-release -A   and it tells your lots of good stuff.
<huu> sssss
<achiang> thiefy: um, are you confusing me with someone else?
<ardchoille> achiang: he is
<thiefy> looksharp, i would say you chose the right one.
<looksharp> :)
<achiang> ardchoille: heh, ok. :)
<thiefy> achiang, probaly.i meant that to go to acovrig.
<acovrig> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<thiefy> your names are similar.
<thiefy> heh
<supernoob> help: nautilus crashes when trying to connect network/smb/etc
<Dread348> anybody about my non-bootable drive?
<acovrig> I am running Ubuntu 9.04, how do I send e-mails from the cmd-line to a gmail account?
<thiefy> looksharp, see, the bot just made a apt / yum joke...
<supernoob> !lbglib
<supernoob> !libglib
<thiefy> acovrig, i'd be surprised if you could achieve that.
<thiefy> acovrig, though, i have no idea if you can or can't. just be real surpised if you could.
<jacobfogg_> Just got ubuntu 9.1 installed. Finally got the wireless card working... but web pages are loading very slow.
<thiefy> Dread348, could it be something stupidly easy, like making sure your bios is set to try to boot from teh HD , and not just from the usb key?
<blakkhei1> !info mailx | acovrig
<acovrig> lol, i've seen turorials that haven't worked, but they configured their mailx to use gmail as their smarthost
<thiefy> jacobfogg_, using firefox?
<ubottu> acovrig: mailx (source: bsd-mailx (8.1.2-0.20081101cvs-2ubuntu1)): Transitional package for mailx rename. In component main, is optional. Version 1:20081101-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<blakkhei1> acovrig: i do that with ssmtp
<jacobfogg_> yep
<acovrig> blakkhei1, how
<Losha> acovrig: mailx is a cli front-end. You also need a mail back end configured. I use ssmtp for the backend, personally
<thiefy> jacobfogg_, try chrome. go to any youtube page and you'll see a link to chrome for linux. see if it is any different.
<blakkhei1> acovrig: setup the ssmtp.conf to use the gmail account, pipe the commands to mail
<jacobfogg_> trying
<thiefy> jacobfogg_, i just inst. chrome and it works great on 9.10.
<acovrig> where is ssmtp.conf?
<Dread348> thiefy, I have tried that....Normally, when you install from a USB key.  After installation can you remove the USB Key and boot to linux?  Or do you have to leave the key in and execute a command to transfer the bootable system to the HDD?
<acovrig> /etc/ssmtp?
<blakkhei1> ^
<Losha> acovrig: apt-get install ssmtp. Then it's in /etc/ssmtp
<Dread348> thiefy, that sounded REALLY dumb
<thiefy> Dread348, i know nothing about a CLI / no gui install, but after you've done the install, you can shut down and reboot and it should be all good to go. meaning - no other command...
<acovrig> ok, in the conf, it says hostname=ubuntu (my computer's name), would I put my dyndns address here?
<thiefy> Dread348, hey, if there is a easy solution, try it first.
<blakkhei1> acovrig: put your computer's hostname there
<acovrig> local host name?
<Dread348> thiefy, thanks I will go and try it again on your recomendations
<blakkhei1> acovrig: yes
<acovrig> in /etc/hosts as 127.0.1.1
<semitones> meh I don't care enough to sign up for battlenet
<blakkhei1> acovrig: just leave it as ubuntu
<semitones> wrong tab
<thiefy> Dread348, make srue it's actually installed.
<acovrig> ok, I have gone through the conf, now what?
<thiefy> Dread348, you could reboot with a GUI ubuntu on a usb key and see waht's on the hard drive. see if the bloody OS is even there. haha
<Losha> acovrig: now type something like: mailx -v -s 'test1' acovrig@gmail.com
<Losha> acovrig: then hit return, type your message, end with ctrl-d
<acovrig> send-mail: Cannot open mail:25
<acovrig> Can't send mail: sendmail process failed with error code 1<br>
<acovrig> oops, without the '<br>
<Losha> acovrig: that's a backend problem. Something wrong with your ssmtp.conf. Did you put in a mailhub line?
<acovrig> idk, guess not
<blakkhei1> acovrig: sudo cp /usr/sbin/ssmtp /usr/sbin/sendmail
<acovrig> mailhub=mail
<LordHawke13> Is there a way for ls to list files recursively with full file path but with no extra lines like '/path/to/dir:'
<blakkheim> sorry acovrig got disconnected, did that work?
<absolutex3> use find
<Losha> acovrig: er, no, you need an actual real live mailhost that will take the mail and deliver it. Does your ISP supply one? Mine does (smtp.comcast.net)
<LordHawke13> How?
<absolutex3> terminal
<absolutex3> just type find
<acovrig> I have comcast, but never heard of that
<LordHawke13> I know that, I don't knwo the syntax or the way it's used. . .
<LiraNuna> my system hangs with no ping and no ssh every ~20 minutes. How can I debug what's causing it? it all started with the latest recent kernel update
<LordHawke13> I've never used find
<acovrig> <blakkheim>yes and no, ssmtp and sendmail are the same file
<absolutex3> ?, read the help via find --help
<Losha> acovrig: Try copying most of this: http://www.destr0yr.com/article.php/Gmail_and_sSMTP
<blakkheim> acovrig: that's what you want
<serenitysman> stuck on ubuntu, need help, how do i get from grub
<Losha> LiraNuna: er, drop back to the previous kernel?
<trancefat> Hello, what is a good chm reader for ubuntu? i was considering fbreader
<LiraNuna> Losha, I'd love to help solve the problem too
<serenitysman> well i downloaded the windows installer and it says there is no kernel
<LiraNuna> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem
<wifihelp> lol
<Losha> trancefat: I've always used kchmviewer, but I'm sure there are others...
<wifihelp> kk
<trancefat> Losha, okay, thanks
<wifihelp> so i'mtryingto getubuntu toprecognisemywifi passphrase...
<wifihelp> ??^^
<Losha> LiraNuna: not to sound snotty, but kernel issues are probably best left to the kernel hackers. At this stage, the most helpful thing you can do is confirm it's due to the kernel change
<ardchoille> wifihelp: Is there a problem with your space ley?
<wifihelp> yes -.-
<thiefy> wifihelp,
<thiefy> <yoyoma> linksys wusb54g
<thiefy> <yoyoma> v2?
<ardchoille> wifihelp:  ok, will ignore your lines then
<thiefy> <semitones> I have that exact card
<tonsofpcs> ardchoille: is there a problem with your 'k' ley? :)
<FloodBot3> thiefy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiefy> <semitones> It hasn't worked in the latest versions of ubuntu...
<wifihelp> i willtry to check it before i send
<thiefy> <semitones> stopped working abound 8.10...
<wifihelp> yesthefy
<tonsofpcs> err
<ardchoille> tonsofpcs: nope
<tonsofpcs> :s/wifihelp/ardchoille/g
<LiraNuna> Losha, I think you are wrong - maybe I can't "solve" the problem, but I can give enough information to let them solve it
 * tonsofpcs is tired
<thiefy> wifihelp, your card is said to not work in the new versions of ubuntu.
<Talon_> I don't think ubuntu is utilizing my CPU correctly. Anybody else running an AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 6000+ ?
<Losha> LiraNuna: by all means...
<acovrig> ok, is there any way to send mail to my ubuntu  box?
<wifihelp> =o
<ardchoille> tonsofpcs: That's enough please
<thiefy> wifihelp,  i don't have that card, but he says it probaly doesn't work.
<blakkheim> Talon_: what makes you think that
<wifihelp> itisworking
<jacobfogg_> thiefy: Chrome is faster, internet is great... domain name resolution
<serenitysman> anyone have any idea why the windows installer version says that there is no kernels when i installed it it showed the os running like a normal now it only looks like it will stay in a dos?
<jacobfogg_> is very slow
<thiefy> wifihelp, hmm, maybe that was just his computer then...
<absolutex3> any one want to help me build my site?
<Talon_> its supposed to be a 3ghz processor.. /proc/cpuinfo shows it as a 1ghz
<wubi> where i change my hostname
<tonsofpcs> ardchoille: pull it out.
<blakkheim> Talon_: you might want to look up cpu scaling
<wifihelp> it IS working i just needthe hex version ofmypassword
<thiefy> jacobfogg_, you say chrome is also slow?
<Losha> acovrig: more trouble than it's worth. Send mail out via ssmtp and read it on gmail via firefox...
<thiefy> jacobfogg_, change your dns provider to opendns if you think dns is slow.
<mgmuscari> has anybody got catalyst 10.2 working with compiz under karmic?
<wifihelp> and i believe it needs tobe 13-26 charecters long and inhex
<jacobfogg_> looking now... thanks!
<thiefy> wifihelp, no you don't, jsut you need the not-hex version of the key.
<acovrig> well, I am wanting to send an e-mail and have my ubuntu box save it as a .txt, can I do that/
<acovrig> ?
<semitones> wifihelp, does it connect to an access point with disabled security?
<wifihelp> like on the ps3manual wi fi set up
<mgmuscari> there are posts floating around about compiz segfaulting with catalyst 10.2 - no resolutions in the usual places yet
<wifihelp> yes
<Talon_> blakkheim, its a desktop PC, isn't scaling for laptops n such to save on heat & battery?
<thiefy> jacobfogg_, on opendns' page, i the server ips are right on the home page somewerhe...top right corner i think?
<semitones> wifihelp, hmm, mine can't even do that
<wifihelp> itdetects abunchofnetwroksincludeingmine
<thiefy> wifihelp, ooooh, ok, on  a ps3, i have no idea.
<wifihelp> lol
<wifihelp> theif its essentially the same
<thiefy> wifihelp, still though, that seems wierd that it woudl want the hash of the key and not just the normal key.
<semitones> maybe mine's broken :P it detects them, but it can't connect
<serenitysman> anyone got any exp with ubuntu
<wifihelp> i have done itbefore and ubuntu wants the hex
<Losha> acovrig: Sort of. You can create a text file and then use mailx to send it. Or just bcc yourself when you send it so you get a copy of it in your mailbox
<wifihelp> just like theps3 wants thehex
<semitones> wifihelp, if you're connecting with network manager, it should ask for the plain text password..
<h0rnman> Has anyone here had successful dealings with the ath928x WiFi driver in Karmic?
<thiefy> wifihelp, you can (on some routers) see the hash (the hex) of your wifi key in the router's setup page.
<thiefy> wifi makes me cry.
<wifihelp> yea, but forsome reasoni can'tlogin tomyroutereither
<acovrig> no, use firefox from computera, persay, to send an email to my ubuntu at home and have it save the body as a .txt?
<thiefy> wifihelp,  go to 192.168.1.1 with a WIRED connection to it.
<wifihelp> basically..all i need is a ansii to hex generater.. all ifindon google is random's
<wifihelp> comcast has a site
<Losha> acovrig: it can be done, but configuring a mail receiver is a lot more work than configuring outgoing mail. Why not just save it on the home machine from firefox using 'save as'?
<wifihelp> we go there instead of routerip
<thiefy> wifihelp, http://centricle.com/tools/ascii-hex/
<thiefy> wifihelp, that is a converter tool (least the site says it is.) i've no use for it...
<thiefy> wep makes babies cry. you sholuld really consider moving to WPA.
<acovrig> Losha, you misunderstand, I want to remotely email an address and have my ubuntu to save it as a text file without any user interaction, remotely
<absolutex3>  /exit
<wifihelp> yup, tried that..it is not  128 bit
<wifihelp> ty
<wubi> o
<acovrig> absolutex3, do u mean /leave or /quit?
<wifihelp> lol
<thiefy> wifihelp, if your using wep, you might as well use a 40 char key.  wep is not safe anymore, a longer key won't do you much good.
<wifihelp> linksys is diffrent from other hexs too
<wifihelp> lol
<wifihelp> theinternetitself is not safe anymore
<wifihelp> lolol
<Losha> acovrig: yes, it can be done, but it's a lot of work, google 'setting up a mail server on ubuntu' and best of luck to you
<acovrig> wifihelp, loosing spacebar? lol
<thiefy> wifihelp
<wifihelp> yea aco
<wifihelp> itsux soo much
<thiefy> wifihelp threw his spacebar across the rooom cause of his evil wep key.
<acovrig> Losha, what do u think of http://www.emailman.com/unix/servers.html
<thiefy> should have thrown the scroll lock instead.
<wifihelp> or my spacebar is so fawked from hours of googleing for a wepkey converter
<acovrig> theify lol, gotta love long WEP keys haha
<thiefy> hah
<magn3ts> Where does GNOME store thumbnails?
<wubi> o
<thiefy> wifihelp, rip of your scroll lock and jab it into the reset button on the back of your router.
<ardchoille> magn3ts: ~/.thumbnails
<wifihelp> lol
<thiefy> then type sudo apt-get install spacebar
<acovrig> would u recommend postfix, or exim4?
<Losha> acovrig: I think it's a lot to get through for an inexperienced user, but then, I'm lazy...
<thiefy> ok, don't, maybe that's an actual program... heh
<wifihelp> rofl
<acovrig> lol, me too, but it'd be worth it to get it going, i think
<thiefy> then type sudo apt-get install spacebar-glue  - taht'd help too.
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<acovrig> ubottu, what commands do you have?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acovrig> lol
<thiefy> ubottu, do you run ubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thiefy> ubottu, do you have a spacebar?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ardchoille> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<acovrig> !search factoid
<ubottu> Found: orgthingy-#ubuntu-offtopic, lazy, ubotu, worst-#ubuntu-offtopic, yes-#ubuntu-offtopic, trolls-#ubuntu-offtopic, factoids, orgything-#ubuntu-offtopic*, goodbotuse*, scope
<Losha> acovrig: As a learning exercise maybe. As I say, I'm bone idle. Is there some reason you want to be able to archive mail on a local machine?
<[hudnix]> ok, does anyone know how to get rid of the /dev/mapper crap, and have the installer install to /dev/sda or sdb?
<acovrig> I want to be able to send an sms (txt message) to an email address and have my ubuntu run the command if its from a certain user, then email the result to an email address (my phone, or gmail)
<wubi> ?
<Losha> acovrig: you can search ubottu's brain (such as it is) at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<wifihelp> woot i'mlogged into my router..
<thiefy> wifihelp, yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
<seadap> who
<thiefy> wifihelp, now quick. change it to WPA.
<thiefy> seadap, that guy ----->
<christianran> fuck
<thiefy> sure.
<thiefy> will you make breakfast after?
<wifihelp> lol
<thiefy> a lil cuddling too?
<genii> <cough> !language and also !ot
<wubi> ?
<thiefy> !
<genii> !hi | wubi
<ubottu> wubi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wubi> where i chang de color
<wifihelp> oki changeditto wpa + wpa2
<semitones> wubi, you'll have to be more specific
<wifihelp> lets try it
<Losha> acovrig: well, as I said, it's do-able, but for a beginner it will probably take weeks of debugging. I think it would be easier to setup an email address on gmail and have a daemon process check it periodically for mail from a certain user and then take appropriate action. Much less hassle and less risk than exposing a mail server to the internet
<wubi> sorry
<thiefy> wifihelp,  taht is good. use AES not tkip + aes
<supernoob> help: nautilus crashes when trying to connect network/smb/etc
<thiefy> wifihelp, if you do that, then wpa1 is just as good as wpa2
<thiefy> wifihelp, you need a crazy (63 character long) wpa key now.
<seadap> supernoob, have you all your recent updates?
<lostinspace_46> What size is a karmic install?
<genii> lostinspace_46: Typically 2.5-26Gb
<wubi> where do I change the color of my name here?
<genii> 2.6 rather
<supernoob> seadap, yes
<lostinspace_46> genii, Thank you.
<thiefy> lostinspace_46, yeah, i was gonna say a lil under 3 gigs...
<thiefy> but genii is like lightening...
<genii> wubi: The colour you see your name here depends on what program you are using to connect
<lostinspace_46> lol
<Losha> lostinspace_46: mine run closer to 4GB...
<wubi> xchat
<genii> lostinspace_46: If you don't clean out the /var/cache/apt/archives it likely will be closer to 4 as in Losha's case
<acovrig> Losha, any idea what daemon i can use?
<tonsofpcs> ardchoille: please do not PM me without permission.
<thiefy> wubi i changed mine (xchat) so that all MY name is in bright yellow. so when i see what i've typed, it's in yellow.
<acovrig> and yes, i do agree with you about the security thing, very important, given there is the sudo rm -R / command that could be EXTREMELY ugly if setup that way lol
<Dread348> thiefy, I FOUND THE PROBLEM!!1  My HDD isn't bootable so says fdisk.  How do I fix that?
<thiefy> wubi, you can do this in the xhcat settings.
<wubi> tks
<mylisto2> so I can't get into my site (free hosting from 000webhost) so I had to use a proxy to get into admin...I want to upload some stuff via ftp, but I can't.  is it possible to use a proxy server on lets say, Filezilla?  If so, where can I get some free settings for proxy servers for filezilla
<Losha> acovrig: you'd have to write your own e.g. a shell script that's always running. Welcome to the wonderful world of programming...
<thiefy> Dread348, go get a distro called parted magic (it'll fix partitions and hds.)
<Dread348> thiefy, thanks!!!
<acovrig> how can I have a shell script check for an email on a gmail account?
<thiefy> Dread348, - if your partition is having a problem... taht'll fix it. OR maybe you just need to edit your boot file.
<coz_> acovrig,   you could install gmail manager for firefox
<coz_> acovrig,  easy way ^^
<wubi> lol
<thiefy> Dread348, search google for help.ubuntu.com grub2
<thiefy> Dread348, taht is where your boot options are.
<howie368> Hi, is anyone willing to give me a hand with an ubuntu 8.04 grub bootloader problem?
<thiefy> howie368, probaly... state what's happening.
<howie368> i need the CF slot running at boot time so grub sees my / partition
<Losha> acovrig: well, here's an example that downloads email from a gmail account: http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/backup-gmail-in-linux-with-getmail/
<wubi> where change my ip by a mask like that of all here
<howie368> ran lsmod in a live cd environment so i know what needs to be loaded
<wubi> ?
<thiefy> wubi, i think what you want is a bnc?
<semitones> wubi, you would have to ask for a mask in #freenode
<genii> wubi: First register what name you would like for freenode. Then go ask in the channel #freenode for a hostmask
<thiefy> aaah.
<genii> !register | wubi
<ubottu> wubi: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<ppaulhus> Hi. Just wondering, is it safe to do dist-upgrade on Ubuntu running on an amazon instance? seems like everytime i did it i can never get the instance to reboot properly
<thiefy> it's a tricky way to get people to register.
<wubi> tks
<wubi> lol
<Losha> thiefy: what's tricky about it?
<genii> thiefy: If you get a hostmask on an unregistered name it will disappear next login
<lostinspace_46> How would one mod the Karmic ISO to make the live cd internet ready?
<semitones> ppaulhus, it's recommended not to run "dist-upgrade" there are better ways to start the upgrade
<thiefy> i just personally think it's not necessary.. that's all. everything on the intertubes wants you to register these days... and usually there is no need to.
<semitones> lostinspace_46, it is internet ready
<ppaulhus> semitones: such as?
<Flannel> semitones: dist-upgrade doesn't have anything to do with that kind of upgrading
<semitones> oh
<semitones> thanks Flannel
<thiefy> what is amazon instance?
<thiefy> !hi | thiefy
<ubottu> thiefy, please see my private message
<Losha> thiefy: well, some of it's marketing, but you must've noticed that some people just don't behave responsibly when they're completely anonymous
<supernoob> segfault at 20706f74 ip b78ab76b sp bff26a20 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2200.3[b7851000+b8000] - trying to access trash
<thiefy> Losha, yeah, i see yer point.  i heard it gives people a sense of joining something. so it makes them wanna come back.
<lostinspace_46> semitones, Not for me. I need to blacklist 2 files, use my windows wlan drivers, and run initramfs.  If I burned to a DVD R/W could I do it after the burn?
<Losha> thiefy: one of those 'cloud computing' deals where you rent the cpu time and disk space from amazon...
<Explore1> Hi all, when i connect a v4l2src, how can i know to which /dev/videoX, it is connected? i mean X being 0, 1, 2etc...?
<thiefy> Losha, like those cursed grocery store 'club cards' - they make you go back so you can 'save' but really they are just to make you not want to go to a diff store.
<LLStarks> ummm. why are you guys forcing the deluge daemon if it is completely non-functional behind college firewalls?
<seanbrystone> forcing? if im not mistaking ubuntu uses transmission not deluge by default
<thiefy> Losha, i see. hmm, i would look into amazon instance help, as opposed to ubuntu help. i think you'd find better answers there. (wherever that is)
<thiefy> seanbrystone, you are right, it does come with transmission.
<Explore1> Hi all, when i connect a v4l2src, how can i know to which /dev/videoX, it is connected? i mean X being 0, 1, 2etc...?any help please??
<genii> lostinspace_46: An oldie but goodie: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<seanbrystone> actually transmission eats up 100% cpu, Deluge doesn't
<semitones> lostinspace_46, hmm, do any of those steps require a reboot?
<GSF1200S> anyone know of an improved alt tab for xfce?
<Explore1> Hi all, when i connect a v4l2src, how can i know to which /dev/videoX, it is connected? i mean X being 0, 1, 2etc...?any help please??
<coz_> GSF1200S,  are you using compiz?
<dunca> Anyone know a good guide that can help me prep and install and patch WoW using Wine and PlayOnLinux.. would be great -tipboy133@hotmail.com-
<GSF1200S> coz_: no but I can be.. why?
<thiefy> GSF1200S, it is easy with compiz installed.
<lostinspace_46> genii, Tried that...ended up with an 8 gig ISO.  semitones  initramfs does
<coz_> GSF1200S,  depending on what yo u want associated with alt+tab... I am assuming window picking...compiz is much more configurable for that
<thiefy> GSF1200S, there you can easily tweak alt-tab behaviour.
<semitones> lostinspace_46, er, sorry then, I don't know
<Losha> Explore1: I would expect there to be a message in /var/log/dmesg mentioning which /dev/videoX is being used....
<GSF1200S> thiefy, coz_: hmm ok.. hopefully it has support for seperate x sessions (dual head setup).. Thanks.. never thought about compiz
<coz_> GSF1200S,  compiz will work with both instances  as long as you set up the system for it
<lostinspace_46> semitones,  NP, I'll get it worked out
<GSF1200S> coz_: cool.. ill give it a shot
<coz_> GSF1200S,  in terms of the xlt+tab behavior on dual set ups  ...I personall  have nvidia so  I dont need separate xscreens
<thiefy> GSF1200S, i think it does. i have dual monitors and compiz is kind to me. and i have nvidia card too.... coz.
<coz_> GSF1200S,   I am assuming...although not tested here...that there should be no issue...however if there is meet us  in #compiz...one of us will try to figure out the issue if its possible
<GSF1200S> i have an nvidia card too, but i have 2 vid cards
<thiefy> ooh, sneaky.
<coz_> GSF1200S,  oh  mmmm  cool   also not tested here :)
<coz_> GSF1200S,  however I do know many have that set up  with no issues
<GSF1200S> cool.. i had no issues with the dual head, and ive had no issues in the past with compiz.. ill try to set it up and if i have issues ill roll over to the compiz channel
<coz_> GSF1200S, I personally dont have the hardware to test all situations...however  give it a try  cant hurt and you can always revert if you have to :)
<acovrig> When I run getmail, from http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/backup-gmail-in-linux-with-getmail/, I get /usr/share/getmail4/getmailcore/baseclasses.py:26: DeprecationWarning: the sets module is deprecated
<Losha> lostinspace_46: in theory, you could take an .iso, unpack it, change files, return initramfs and then repack the iso. You'd have to make sure the repacked iso is bootable. But that's what remastersys is supposed to do anyway I thought (disclaimer: I've never used it). Might be easier to just supply a second CD with drivers and a few shell scripts to update the standard distro
<coz_> acovrig,  are you wanting to back up the gmail  email?
<acovrig> yes
<coz_> acovrig, ah mm   hold on let me check something
<acovrig> but in .txt files as they come in, not all in 1 zip per say
<migg137> hello, i just installed ubuntu and i wont let me enable the desktop effects, i have a modern ati dedicated graphics card, and it worked on my laptop with an intel chipset any help apreciated thanks
<mgmuscari> sigh... xorg 1.6 and fglrx 8.7... any idea how to get this working in karmic? since there's no more xorg.conf, i'm up a creek without a paddle...
<mgmuscari> how do i enable glx
<coz_> migg137,  here is a short factoid  about that    Compiz requires at least a Radeon 7000 (or M6). For 7000 to HD4xxx series cards, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. HD2xxx and later series cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<thiefy> migg137, check 'hardware drivers' in the system - admin menu. run sudo apt-get update first though.
<coz_> migg137,  if you want more indepth help go to #compiz and talk with soreau
<coz_> acovrig,   look here   http://www.gmail-backup.com/download
<migg137> coz_,  i have like 1gb dedicated graphics
<yoyoma> wpa wasnt supported by the ap
<wolter> klappi, hey, good to be able to contact you again. I really need help with this preloading thing. Should I ask you here or go to the classroom
<wolter> ?
<coz_> migg137,   I am not up on ati at all   but soreau   in #compiz  would be the one to talk to about this  at this time of day
<coz_> migg137,   if you want to wait until tomorrow talk with adamk  or soreau
<wolter> klappi, IF you are willing to help me haha
<wolter> i've been looking up this for hours
<acovrig> coz_, I need to automate it, and background it, I want to be able to run a shell script the moment an e-mail arrives
<migg137> coz_, thanks
<coz_> acovrig,  ok then I am going to suggest going to the ##linux channel ,,,, I am betting they have another alternative for that
<coz_> acovrig,  did you check into fetchmail ?   I havent but it may do what you want
<migg137> coz_,  sorry for being a noob but how do i talk to soreau
<coz_> acovrig,   http://lifehacker.com/235207/geek-to-live--back-up-gmail-with-fetchmail
<tonsofpcs> ardchoille - I asked you not to private message me without permission.  Please stop.
<lostinspace_46> Losha,  Actually, I could copy my updated initramfs and Win drivers and remove the 2 files that need blacklisted. But I have no idea of where to put what in the ISO.
<coz_> migg137,  well go to #compiz channel  and type  soreau  and ask a question...if he is at his system he will respond..
<coz_> migg137,   i would wait a few minutes just in case he has fallen asleep :)
<migg137> coz_,  how do i join that channel, im not very good at xchat
<genii> mgmuscari: You can generate an xorg.conf by: logout to gdm ... choose "console login" as session type. Once logged into console, stop X: sudo stop gdm         then generate a new xorg: sudo X -configure       then copy it to where it should be: sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11      then restart gdm: sudo start gdm
<coz_> migg137,  where you type something here..tyep    /join #compiz
<kjdash> man irc?
<migg137> coz_,  thanks alot
<coz_> migg137,  no problem
<mgmuscari> genii: thanks
<Jordan_U> howie368, Add the modules to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules then run "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<howie368> thanks. i'll try that.
<Jordan_U> howie368, np
<shashank> hello everyone, can any one help me with the rotate command?
<shashank> hello everyone, can any one help me with the rotate command?
<pepee> man rotate ?
<shashank> I typed "rotate -r 270 *.jpg"
<shashank> Pepee, images
<pepee> ah
<shashank> Pepee, so what is wrong?
<howie368> do i need to chroot into the install on my cf card?
<floff_> hi
<shashank> Pepee Can you tell me the correct method?
<floff_> :/
<floff_> wtf...
<pepee> shashank, know nothing about the program
<shashank> I typed "rotate -r 270 *.jpg"
<pepee> but i think you should read the man
<floff_> wtf...
<floff_> better?
<floff_> thanks
<seanbrystone> isnt that a imagemagik command?
<shashank> Pepee, Oh.. But where's the manual?
<wolter> Can somebody help me reprofile my ubuntu 9.10 system?
<wolter> Boot time is 75s
<seanbrystone> try man imagemagik or is it imagemagic?
<shashank> seanbrystone, perhaps I don't know.
<shashank> I have installed it though.
<pepee> shashank, in the console: man rotate
<shashank> pepee, trying it right now!
<Losha> lostinspace_46: I don't know the answer to that either, but someone else might. There is a remastersys forum I believe
<Helius> any real diff with 9.10 compared to 9.04 ?
<grndslm> it's my first time using 64bit os... "aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree" is still installing flashplugin for 32-bit... what do i do for 64bit??
<floff_> damn, this is hard
<shupa> thats what she said
<semitones> afaik the 32 bit version of flash works better than the linux 64 bit version, atm
<floff_> who?
<semitones> I could be wrong though
<pepee> grndslm, try flashplugin-installer
<kfox> i have a problem: http://imgur.com/zD7o5
<kfox> how can it say the file does not exsist, when its right there??
<pepee> well, all we have problems
<shashank> Pepee, I read the manual, figured out this is perhaps the command: rotate --rotate 270 file *.jpg
<SwedeMike> kfox: it doesn't know how to run it probably.
<pepee> kfox, use tab completion
<pepee> i mean, use tab to complete the name
<lostinspace_46> Losha, Yeah, with about 12 people in it..lol  However, as usual, asking the question in here has given me an idea or two.  Thanks though.
<shashank> Pepee, but I get a return message: if: Expression Syntax
<kfox> I did and still the same problem
<shashank> What is tab?
<kfox> I can vi the file
<grndslm> pepee, flashplugin-installer looks to be the same as flashplugin-nonfree...
<SwedeMike> kfox: what is it then?
<indus> kfox, you are running a binary called splunk and its not there
<kfox> I can delete it, move it
<grndslm> still pointing toward 32bit files
<SwedeMike> kfox: do "file splunk"
<shashank> Sorry for being a Noob!
<rainy-day> Why doesn't apt-get install cups create /etc/cups/cupsd.conf? how can I create it?
<indus> grndslm, ya its same
<grndslm> indus:  any idea how to install 64bit flash then?
<pepee> shashank, maybe try with one file at time
<shashank> Oh... got it.
<pepee> grndslm, ahh sorry
<indus> grndslm, of coursel
<indus> grndslm, you came to the right person
<pepee> grndslm, my response was semi automatic...
<GSF1200S> coz_: I got that missing window decoration crap.. other than that its working.. Where do I put xfwm4 in place of metacity?
<shashank> Pepee, even then I get the same error.
<coz_> GSF1200S,      gnome?
<grndslm> indus:  :)  nice!
<coz_> GSF1200S, oh
<GSF1200S> terminal keeps spitting out that it cant find metacity..
<GSF1200S> im on xfce
<pepee> shashank,  rotate --rotate 270 *.jpg
<GSF1200S> i dont have gnome
<semitones> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<pepee> or  rotate --rotate 270 ./*.jpg
<kfox> output for file splunk btw:
<kfox> splunk: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, stripped
<Shdwdrgn> evening folks.  I'm wondering if anyone knows of a package to *provide* dynamic dns services?  Everything I look up just tells how to connect to a ddns provider.
<coz_> GSF1200S,   well actually if you have  compizconfig-settings-manager installed open that and under the window decoration plugin and in the "Command" field you wan t  gtk-window-decorator  not xfwm4
<semitones> "Currently there is NO Adobe Flash implementation available for 64-bit processors in the Ubuntu repositories, there is only an alpha from Adobe Labs. However, three options exist:"
<semitones> (from ubottu's link)
<coz_> GSF1200S,  I dont have xfce installed and we had one fellow with the same issue the other day....gtk-window-decorator  on xfce should work fine
<indus> grndslm, first go here and get the plugin http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.45.2.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<Explore1> Losha:  i dint find anything in /var/log/dmesg do anyone see any information regarding camera in this? http://codepad.org/vDZMRVhW
<coz_> GSF1200S,  or hit  alt+F2  and type     gtk-window-decorator --replace
<pepee> kfox, well, very strange indeed
<indus> grndslm, then, create a folder called plugins in the hidden directory .mozilla in home folder ,extract the libflashplayer.so and move it there
<indus> grndslm, remove all older versions of flash completely
<mgmuscari> is anyone here using compiz with the latest version of fglrx and xorg 1.6?
<GSF1200S> coz_: says I dont have gtk-window-decorator
<axisys> how to make gmail as the default mail client for `Send Link' in FF 3.5.7 running on ubuntu ?
<Losha> Explore1: sometimes the disk file lags behind. What happens if you run dmesg | egrep -i video
<coz_> GSF1200S,  see if you have  compiz-gnome installed
<rainy-day> Why is marking libcups2 for removal automatically tries to remove about hundred+ other packages, including amarok, synaptic, thunderbird, openoffice, etc?
<yoyoma> ;.ithink iknowwhatitisow
<pepee> kfox, chmod u+w splunk
<coz_> GSF1200S,  there are only 3 possible window decorators for compiz on any DE or distribution at this point....kde4-window-decorator    gtk-window-decorator  or emerald
<GSF1200S> coz_: that did it..
<coz_> GSF1200S,  cool :)
<GSF1200S> right.. ive never done it on xfce.. kde and gnome worked fine
<GSF1200S> emerald was bad news for me- caused screen flickering and hard freezes for me
<coz_> GSF1200S,  cool   yeah xfce actaally uses gtk  so that is the one to use :)
<DaemonFC> Why is Firefox correcting my spelling when I use en-US spelling? It tells me I got it right when I spell something as it is in en-GB.
<shashank> pepee, I keep on getting the error "if: Expression Syntax."
<DaemonFC> How do I fix this?
<shashank> Pepee, But thanks a lot for your help.
<DaemonFC> just add to the dictionary myself?
<pepee> shashank, strange
<grndslm> indus:  nope... still not working
<coz_> DaemonFC,  go into  Edit preferences  there is a section...I believe the last tab   for that
<thiefy> yoyoma, you find yer spacebar yet?
<GSF1200S> coz_: yeah, thats what ive got.. compositing works great on both screens.. Can even set options individually for each screen from ccsm
<GSF1200S> thanks
<indus> grndslm, what  do ytou mean
<coz_> GSF1200S,  very cool :)
<indus> grndslm, it works for sure, you did something wrong
<DaemonFC> coz_, All I see is a checkbox to turn it on or off
<indus> GSF1200S, aah suzuki
<grndslm> dropped the libflashplayer.so into ~/.mozilla/plugins
<grndslm> no flash
<coz_> DaemonFC,  ok what did you want to do then?
<habanany> I need help installing opera 10.50 in lucid
<GSF1200S> indus: indeed
<DaemonFC> coz_, Set it to American English (en-US)
<seanbrystone> !lucid | habanany
<ubottu> habanany: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<coz_> DaemonFC, mm   that should have been done for the system   I dont have an answer for you on t his one   I am sure someone here does...but if not  either go to ##linux channel or maybe #firefox
<habanany> ubottu I know, but I've been using it since long
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_> habanany,  did you look here  http://www.opera.com/browser/download/?os=linux-i386&ver=10.10&local=y
<grndslm> indus:  yup... just moved it to .mozilla/  hehe
<DaemonFC> coz_, I assume it should have selected it when it saw my time zone?
<coz_> habanany, and you should go to the #ubuntu+1 channel for linux
<indus> grndslm, no to .mozilla/plugins
<grndslm> indus:  gracias, senor!
<indus> grndslm, inside plugins
<grndslm> no no... was saying that's why it didn't work
<habanany> thanks  coz_
<indus> ko
<coz_> DaemonFC,  that would have helped a great deal yes.... you can google changing system language on ubuntu... I have not done that so I really cant help with this one      sorry
<coz_> habanany,   I have not tried that on lucid  ,,,it definitly works for karmic
<grndslm> indus:  any other tips for other 64bit apps that aren't in the repositories??
<coz_> habanany,  I guess I can try it hold on
<DaemonFC> coz_, I'm kind of shocked it doesn't do it, there's about 350 million people that are in for a jolt if they use Ubuntu and get a load of Firefox's spell check :)
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<habanany> coz_ that's the 10.10 ,  I want to install the 10.50 alpha
<coz_> habanany,  oh mm  let me check
<jacquesdupontd> there's a problem in ubuntu moblin remix with nvidia drivers, some modules of nvidia drivers are conflictings with clutter-glx which gives all windows empty of content, it appears there's a solution ; addiing xinerama to the xserver module, would you know how i can do that ?
<coz_> habanany,    http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/new-opera-1050-alpha-released-for-linux.html
<mikeliss> DaemonFC: this is usually set during install...
<mikeliss> DaemonFC: something may have gone wrong, or you may have set the wrong country or something. It's easy to change, though I don't remember how. (it's very rare to have to do it.)
<mikeliss> DaemonFC: Try going into the time & date settings and see if they're set correctly...
<jacquesdupontd> so
<habanany> Coz_ I got the package already, what I need to know is how to install it
<DaemonFC> hmmmm, it has them set to America/New_York, which is close, but not right
<jacquesdupontd> anybody can tell me how to recompile some sources with a xinerama option in it ?
<jacquesdupontd> is it hard on ubuntu
<jacquesdupontd>  can i find xorgserver sources via terminal ?
 * DaemonFC changed it to America/Indiana/Indianapolis
<coz_> habanany,   I dont believe that is an installabe package.... just open a terminal    cd to that extracted pacakge folder and    ./opera     do you really want to install an alpha?
<pepee> test
<floff_> jacquesdupontd: sh configure --help
<jacquesdupontd> thx
<jacquesdupontd> i promess i was going to go this way
<jacquesdupontd> ;)
<habanany> yes I really want to brake my notebook, can u explain me better how to extract
<jacquesdupontd> but for now it seems from all thread im reading nobody has managed to resolve the problem, so we can't say ubuntu-moblin-remix works, it only works on ati cards
<coz_> habanany,  just right click the package and hit  "Extract" here
<habanany> coz_  OK
<coz_> habanany,  if this is on lucid you will get errors since it doesnt have sun -java
<coz_> habanany,  it will start  but  with many errors rather libraries ignored because they are not installed
<coz_> habanany,  looks different with sun java installed by the way
<pepee> /j ubuntu+1
<habanany> I can't extract coz_
<jacquesdupontd> hem
<coz_> habanany,  also any questions regarding this on lucid should go to the  #ubuntu+1 channel which is specifically for lucid right now
<jacquesdupontd> floff_, sh configure says can't open configure
<coz_> habanany,   is this gnome   kde   xfce?
<jacquesdupontd> configure doesn't existe
<jacquesdupontd> i tried a sudo apt-get install configure without results
<alankila> jacquesdupontd: you need to run boostrap / autogen.sh / autoreconf -ivf
<coz_> jacquesdupontd,  what are you trying to configure?
<coz_> oh
<burkey> Is there a command to see who is logged onto windows terminal  server in the ubuntu terminal
<mgmuscari> can anyone tell me how to roll back my x server from 1.6 to 1.4.7?
<indus> jacquesdupontd, hey
<habanany> OK OK coz_ I'm going to #ubuntu+1 , thanks so much
<indus> mgmuscari, remove it and install the older one if available
<coz_> habanany,  no problem
<mgmuscari> indus: 1.6 is the version in the karmic repositories. i'm not sure how to force installation of an older version
<indus> mgmuscari, then nothing doing
<indus> mgmuscari, why use 1.4 ?
<mgmuscari> indus: 1.6 is apparently incompatible with the latest version of fglrx as well as compiz
<mikeliss> burkey: who
<mgmuscari> indus: after sourcing 1.6, building it, and installing it, everything broke
<indus> mgmuscari, fglrx is incpmpatible with xorg 1.7
<indus> not 1.6
<indus> who told you
<mgmuscari> indus: nobody, but it sure isn't working well with 1.6...
<Gracenotes> why would Ubuntu 9.10 spontaneously switch to a different icon set on reboot without me changing the theme?
<mgmuscari> my first problem is that nothing i do in xorg.conf seems to have any effect
<indus> mgmuscari, xorg is not used now much
<indus> mgmuscari, whata is your problem though with fglrx
<Gracenotes> even manually changing to Human and back still leaves me with gray folder icons
<burkey> mikeliss:  does who work for windows terminal server from a ubuntu workstation
<mgmuscari> ... well, karmic sure does use xorg
<mgmuscari> my problem is that i can't set rendering method or anything for fglrx
<indus> DID you try the open source drivers?
<mgmuscari> open source drivers have no 3d support for my chipset
<indus> mgmuscari, ok which chipset
<Gracenotes> maybe I should log out/in
<alankila> mgmuscari: also, fglrx has a distressing tendency to drop support for any older chipset, so what works at version x no longer works at x+1.
<mgmuscari> fglrx usually recognizes the card as hd3650, but it's a firegl v5700 mobile
<indus> alankila, fglrx or AMD?
<DaemonFC> alankila, any RadeonHD model should work
<indus> mgmuscari, oh firegl
<mgmuscari> hd3650
<mgmuscari> for all intents and purposes
<alankila> indus: err...
<DaemonFC> it's just the old Radeon series and things like the 200m
<nimittux> Hi
<indus> alankila, are you aware that amd funds development of both fglrx and the open source driver
<nimittux> I am Newbee of Linux.
<nimittux> but know about  Networking well
<alankila> indus: it still doesn't change the fact that you can have a supported card at one version and then have crippled support on the next version.
<nimittux> and yes also
<indus> alankila, its only crippled for old card
<nimittux> know about asterisk..
<indus> alankila, and you have a diff driver so nothing is crippled
<indus> alankila, like a choice\
<alankila> indus: let's not mince words about this. I have found personally this out the hard way that you are forced to shift to the open-source driver at some point, and when it happened to me the open-source driver really wasn't very good at driving that card. It's OK now, though.
<indus> alankila, of course, 8.04 still supports everything,
<indus> alankila, its better than ok now actually
<BlackDalek> I am getting constant random popping and crackling through laptop speakers on a HP pavilion DV9000. It continues constantly even when no sound is being played and when sound is muted. Is there a fix for this?
<StuckMojo> is there any way to get aptitude to help me install a deb that i've downloaded?
<StuckMojo> i.e. solve the missing deps for me?
<Tetikus_22_B> help me
<indus> alankila, but it will never be close to the fglrx
<diz_Child> can the ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso run on AMD64?
<indus> alankila, but 2d on fglrx sucks
<mgmuscari> sigh
<alankila> and thanks to lack of ABI stability when you update xorg you generally can no longer run the old driver. Which is a hate point for me. Stable ABI would be better, or something.
<StuckMojo> diz_Child: yes
<StuckMojo> diz_Child: but it will be 32bit
<Tetikus_22_B> i already try install fifa game on mu ubuntu with wine but still cannot be run
<diz_Child> you mean the other 32bit is not use?
<nimittux> you can try Crossover
<nimittux> for it .
<nimittux> had you tried Crossover ?
<nimittux> againts of Wine ??
<Tetikus_22_B> i try playonlinux also
<indus> !gallium
<indus> !radeonHD
<indus> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nimittux> i think it should works.
<indus> WHAT a pathetic factoid
<indus> its listing matrox ?
<diz_Child> i'm running a knoppix livecd on AMD64 now
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<indus> alankila, have oyu tried the radeon HD with similar results?
<Tetikus_22_B> Fifa 2010 pro evolution DVD
<navetz> hey guys, i currently have a server that is running fairly slow. How do I find out what is causing it to bog down? I want to know if its the internet connection, or perhaps enough ram, or not enough processing power.
<navetz> it is using ubuntu server edition
<indus> alankila, drop in #radeonHD sometime
<jacquesdupontd> alankila, in fact the x11 server havn't been configured/built with xinerama wich cause conflict with nvidia priority driver, a solution seems to be to recompile or add xinerama to x11xorgserver that's why i'm asking how
<Tetikus_22_B> i need instruction how to install  Fifa 2010 pro evolution DVD
<alankila> indus: as I said, my problem has been fixed by improvements in radeon driver. I used radeonhd at first, but it sucked for that hardware, visual glitches and low performance
<Tetikus_22_B> 3 times i install but result fail
<alankila> for the record, I'm perfectly happy about the ATI X1250 (RS500) support provided by the open-source driver. I only wish I could have used fglrx longer because it worked fine until it suddenly refused to work with RS500 at all.
<Tetikus_22_B> what
<alankila> And I wish I had never touched radeonhd because it is apparently bad unless you have something actually designated as "HD". Maybe.
<Tetikus_22_B> but my laptop can read 3D game before i change to ubuntu 9.10
<indus> alankila, yeah its for the HD ones, and the x1200 was the cut off really
<Tetikus_22_B> hello
<sirconis> Can I solicit some help please? I'm trying to install ubuntu on a dedicated partition. It gets 26% of the way and says it failed to read data from the disk. I've tried burning at a much slower speed, I've redownloaded the image and burned again, and I've never had a problem w/ this DVD drive before. Is there another way? Can I place the image on USB flash memory?
<Joker_-_> My sound stops working after a few minutes. Should I call it a hardware problem?
<indus> but we are spoilt for choice with 8.04 which does support ,and i hope something significant with 10.04
<indus> so the open drivers currently being really nice
<Joker_-_> It's an onboard sound-card, never tested it and I have several pci sound cards lying around...
<indus> very impressive indeed
<alankila> Now if only you had open drivers from day one, rather than waiting 1-2 years...
<indus> its just a matter of time before nvidia drops support so then blame both companiess?
<Joker_-_> sirconis: you can install from several other media, including the very same hard drive
<indus> just good fortune they support older cards
<indus> or make older drivers work with newer xorg rather
<sirconis> Joker_-_ , what do I need to do to use the image on my HD as it is now and install to a seperate partition?
<indus> ill probably try nexuiz today with the open drivers tonight
<alankila> indus: I have never had to regret going with nvidia, but I've always regreted going with ATI. That's a decade of experience, so until nvidia does something really ugly, they have my full support and endorsement.
<Tetikus_22_B> heloo
<alankila> I think even today I could use the nvidia legacy drivers against ubuntu 9.10 to run desktop with geforce4 or something.
<indus> alankila, yes i know, but i recently moved to ATI months before, so the experience is pleasant
<sirconis> The file system of the partition has been created successfully, as well as the Swap.
<Joker_-_> sirconis: I'm looking for the name of the app, it's made for flashdrives, but it works for harddrives aswell
<indus> alankila, a decade is long time indeed
<sirconis> Thank you
<sirconis> I've burned through 5 DVDs trying to get this to work :(
<indus> nvm off topic
<ninjaskkittle> hmm
<Joker_-_> sirconis: I really feel retarded not remembering this name...
<Joker_-_> sirconis: unetbootin
<theadmin> how do i get rid of "Battery may be old or broken"?
<Joker_-_> or something like that
<indus> alankila, i have poor window movements with fglrx, can it be cured?
<sirconis> ^_^ thanks. googling it now
<Joker_-_> sir http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Joker_-_> sirconis: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<indus> heard its a known issue
<alankila> indus: *shrug*
<Joker_-_> sirconis: works in windows and linux
<nixpet> anyone know how to get universal applets? ubuntu 9.10 here
<abx> I need help regarding the following situation: I got the Ubuntu 9.10 Live CD and decided to give it a try on my Toshiba Satellite A105 laptop. Everything worked perfectly fine. I removed my cd, and restarted to access Windows XP (service pack 3). However, my Toshiba sound stopped working. Any suggestions?
<ninjaskkittle> unetbootin has saved me many of times
<alankila> I have no fglrx-capable systems, so I'm not likely to know.
<syrius> how do I enabled gobuntu?
<anto9us> sirconis: unetbootin will help you create a bootable memory stick but check you have enough memory to run the livecd installer. You might need the alternative install image.
<theadmin> nixpet: "Universal applets"?
<indus> alankila, initially i was not keen to use the radeon driver, but this issue made my a little partial
<nixpet> theadmin: yeap
<Joker_-_> anto9us: he can do it from hard drive, no need for flashdrive
<sirconis> I'll try it using the HDD first, and hope that works
<theadmin> nixpet: Elaborate. What do you mean?
<Joker_-_> sirconis: just make a partition at the end of your drive, something like 900mb
<nixpet> thadmin: is universal applets a screenlets type package? i just read random stuff online and am trying to get in on my ubuntu machine
<BlackDalek> where can I find information about audio problems with HP DV9000? I can't find diddly squat on forums or google :(
<indus> BlackDalek, what audio problems
<theadmin> nixpet: Hm... I actually never heard of that.
<Joker_-_> sirconis: use gparted, it's quite easy. I don't know if it's well documented, but I think ext3 partition would be just perfect.
<indus> alankila, http://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=14591
<BlackDalek> indus, this pretty much sums it up - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8844107#post8844107
<kyubutsu> is there a way to join/merge two terminals into one
<Sakara> I would like to use an ubuntu machine to serve media (video, music, photos) to other computers around my house (linux windows workstations and a ps3)? Does anyone know of the easiest best way to accomplish this?
<theadmin> Can Ubuntu install on a FAT/NTFS/FAT32 partition?
<Joker_-_> sirconis: and by the way, use the "disk image" rather than "distribution" option, as it's outdated.
<sirconis> Joker_-_ : I've got 38gb formatted as ext3 for ubuntu, and 2gb for swap
<Joker_-_> theadmin: yes, it can install within windows if you like.
<sirconis> k
<BlackDalek> indus, the popping is random and constant and muting the volume won't even stop it.
<theadmin> Joker_-_: I mean normal install. Not WUBI.
<syrius> does gobuntu use linux libre kernel?
<kyubutsu> theadmin: why would you want to even try that..
<sirconis> Joker_-_ : will a 1gb usb stick be enough? It only has to hold the 700 MB image right?
<theadmin> kyubutsu: My father asked that :D I? I don't want that.
<indus> theadmin, it wont install
<alankila> indus: I saw that. Abysmal performance, no difference between GPUs, either. That's strange. If I would have to guess it's doing 90 % CPU-based software rendering in the driver. :p
<Joker_-_> theadmin: I don't see why you would do that, and I'm not absolutely certain it would. My very wild guess would be that you would need to recompile a kernel (I think fat support is a module by default)
<indus> theadmin, sorry with wubi yes
<Joker_-_> sirconis: it should
<nixpet> its ok im just going to use google gadgets
<alankila> or well, very little difference. There's some difference, just nowhere near expected amount.
<indus> alankila, its early 3d obviously :)
<theadmin> indus: Okay, hm, i see. Well, not important, i'm with ext4, it's fast as lightning.
<nixpet> screenlets was nice but stuff didnt load right on startup
<theadmin> ...if you can measure lightning speed in megabits, that is
<indus> theadmin, in any case, it reformats to ext 3
<Joker_-_> theadmin: I just googled and apparently, it works fine
<indus> theadmin, for example, in live cd automatic install , it installs ubuntu side by side by resizing windows partition and putting ubuntu, but it will always be ext3
<wolter> do any of you use the ubuntu-boot pack?
<theadmin> indus: Meh, dunno, i always used "Specify partitions manually (advanced)"
<indus> theadmin, ok me too :) but then why you ask
<theadmin> indus: Said a few messages ago, my father wants to know zat :D No idea why though
<Joker_-_> heh I don't think my father knows what is linux.
<indus> BlackDalek, there is a very good thread here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431815 read all of it
<Joker_-_> but thats totally off topic
<wolter> how is ubuntu-boot package dangerous?
<kyubutsu> wubi is the closest answer to 'installing ubuntu on a fat partition' ..
<theadmin> Actually, is there a way to install Ubuntu before window$, not after it?
<nixpet> linux is a very lovable thing
<BlackDalek> indus, thanks.
<theadmin> ...oh wait, there is something on that on help.ubuntu.com
<theadmin> Nevermind
<indus> BlackDalek, also, i suggest in the very very end if all fails, remove pulse ,and if that fails install oss 4 from the website
<Joker_-_> gnight all.
<indus> BlackDalek, but that thread seems a good place to start for all dv 9000 stuff :)
<indus> Joker_-_, g night
<kyubutsu> is there any way to join/merge two terminal windows into one ?
<saartje> gdfgfthjk';
<BlackDalek> indus, this also sounds promising... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314834
<saartje> hello
<floff_> hi there
<lakshmi> Can I get Google chrome/chromium for Ubuntu?
<indus> BlackDalek, aah superb
<indus> BlackDalek, why didnt you search in googlebefore :)
<genii> !chrome
<BlackDalek> indus, apparently google didn't like the search terms I used...
<indus> BlackDalek, see if that worked? iam curious
<kyubutsu> lakshmi: you need to add the chromium PPA to your sources first
<indus> lakshmi, www.google.com/chrome
<kemsiro> @lakshmi: eaiser way could be through Ubuntu Tweak
<lakshmi> thanks guys!
<kyubutsu> chromium is the open source version of chrome tho..
<lostinspace_46> How is it that, when booted, a 700MB ubuntu CD disk contains an O/S that is 3GB on the HDD?
<alankila> lostinspace_46: it's called compression.
<indus> use PPA's at yourown risk,
<indus> why arent the ops not taking a stand on this]
<alankila> lostinspace_46: plus there's some overhead in the files when they are stored on the disk, the file may be very small but its metadata still takes some space.
<indus> randomly recommending PPA's is a bad idea for new users
<indus> or old
<scp1> indeed
<kyubutsu> that wasnt random.. its the only way to install chromium afaik .. and he asked
<DavidSchles> question for anyone: i recently just now installed the recomended updates for firefox, and it now segfaults
<DavidSchles> and i can't use apt-get
<wolter> will preload show up as a process when I run it?
<DavidSchles> something with post-fix
<Explore1> can i use cheese on ubuntu for recording video and audio?
<wolter> Explore1, yes
<Explore1> how?
<wolter> thats what you would use, in fact
<kemsiro> EXplore1: yup
<LOLsaurusRex> I just installed a rather large number of updates in Karmic Koala.  Some of the updates I've never heard of before, which included something called "alien" and "postfix"  Were these official updates, or did someone just installed some crap in my computer?
<wolter> Explore1, are you running cheese?
<Explore1> no
<DavidSchles> anyone can help?
<wolter> LOLsaurusRex, its official
<lostinspace_46> alankila,  I understand that.  Perhaps I misphrased the question. How do the files run if they are compressed?  Don't they need to be unpacked to run?
<DavidSchles> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<wolter> LOLsaurusRex, however, you should only worry about people installing stuff to your system if you have authorized 3rd party ppas
<wolter> Explore1, run it
<wolter> Explore1, you'll see how to record a video when you do
<sirconis> Joker_-_ , It didn't work. It transferred the image to the usb drive, but my system never recognized it during boot, and I made sure usb was top in the order even.
<Explore1> ya i saw video
<Explore1> does it do audio too?
<Explore1> any idea what does cheese use internally?
<sirconis> Joker_-_ , Now I'm trying the HDD method, but the partition I just made doesn't show up unless I select the box "show all drives (use with care)" and choose usb stick (not hard drive) even though it's a hard drive.
<LOLsaurusRex> thanks wolter.  I just wanted to verify this large number of updates was in fact official.
 * DavidSchles needs someones help
<wolter> LOLsaurusRex, in fact I am also updating right now, and thats why they sounded familiar to me haha
<wolter> but np
<Explore1> does it do audio too?any idea what does cheese use internally?
<Callum__> WTF, my Firefox window just quit for absolutely no reason whatsoever =P
<alankila> lostinspace_46: there's on-the-fly decompression on the CD, called squashfs. I imagine they use that.
<wolter> DavidSchles, try running [$ sudo killall apt-get]
<scp1> callum__, that's normal
<wolter> Explore1, yes it records audio too...
<alankila> lostinspace_46: my original impression of your question was "how does a 700 MB CD, when installed on harddrive, take 3 GB"
<DavidSchles> wolter: no process found
<wolter> Explore1, it uses gstreamer, but remain on topic
<Callum__> then again, I am taxing my PC like mad compiling a GNU toolchain
<alankila> I confess I do not 100 % grok the techniques used on the live cd.
<wolter> DavidSchles, look up about removing locks on files
<wolter> I don't remember how to do it
<LOLsaurusRex> does anyone know when firefox 3.6 will be available from the official repos?
<DavidSchles> wolter: woudl this also cause firefox to segfault?
<wolter> LOLsaurusRex, no, but maybe you can look for a ppa at launchpad, thats what you generally do when you want updates for a specific package as they are released
<wolter> DavidSchles, I do not know
<Explore1> wolter: i dint see any audio UI in cheese gui?
<DavidSchles> http://dsfdsf32.pastebin.com/d1f7cb9d4 - if anyone knows about this
<wolter> Explore1 would you just try to record a video?
<sirconis> I told it to extract to my new partition even though it thinks it's a usb drive for some dumb reason. rebooting to give it a shot.
<Explore1> wolter: ii tried
<Explore1> video is fine..but cant see any audio
<wolter> Explore1, can you hear any audio?
<lostinspace_46> Alamma, Hmm..assuming I am running a live DVD -RW I still can't mod it by importing files from the HDD, because it's an ISO, correct?
<wolter> heh
<Explore1> no..
<wolter> lostinspace_46, no, because you have to burn them to it
<Explore1> ok, problem is with my laptop may be
<wolter> Explore1, maybe
<wolter> Explore1, have you tried recording with gnome-sound-recorder?
<scp1> explore1, what sound system are you using?
<wolter> Explore1, or running gstreamer-properties
<Explore1> no
<Explore1> alsamixr
<wolter> Explore1, do so
<scp1> isn't there alsarecord or something?
<Explore1> gnome-properties
<Explore1> bash: gnome-properties: command not found
<wolter> Explore1, test sound input, and see if you can listen to any echo
<wolter> "Explore1, or running gstreamer-properties"
<alankila> lostinspace_46: but you can usually buy an USB key & install linux on that.
<lostinspace_46> wolter, Right, but I can mod the ISO prior to burning, and that is really what I need to do
<BlackDalek> indus, seems to have worked.. been about 5 minutes and I haven't heard any popping
<floff_> no
<alankila> Some 8 GB key with 10 - 20 MB/s read-write rate is not that expensive
<wolter> lostinspace_46, oh.. yes you can
<Eternal_2009> Hello, I am having a little bug problem with Network Manager. I am using a dlink wireless router with Dlink pci card and my network is dropping out every 5-10 mins for 20-30 seconds is there anything i can do?
<wolter> lostinspace_46, you can extract it, modify it, remake the ISO, and burn
<alankila> Eternal_2009: I have seen that issue. I had DWA-556 against DIR-655
<Explore1> i can hear sound in gstreamer-properties
<alankila> Eternal_2009: I've seen it on several cards on Linux, resulting me to conclude that Linux wireless is almost useless. But then again, not all systems have shown this issue.
<Eternal_2009> alankila: I have it working on windows and fedora OS's But ubuntu is not working right
<lorenzosu> Hi. Since upgrading to 9.10 I can't get the pc internal speaker to emit sound on an HP desktop. In ubuntu 9.04 there was a specific slider in the mixer (somthing like 'front' and 'back'). Now I can only get sound through headphones.
<alankila> Eternal_2009: I installed karmix-modules-backports or some similarly named package and rebooted. That fixed it for me, I was using ath9k
<wolter> Explore1, you can hear echo of yourself when you try to test default input?
<Explore1> what else can i check?
<Explore1> yes
<alankila> apparently the driver ubuntu chose to package me was made of barbed wire and bubble gum
<wolter> Explore1, try the gnome sound recorder
<Explore1> default input?
<Explore1> no
<alankila> or the main driver, anyway
<scp1> hah
<Explore1> command?
<lostinspace_46> My issue...to have internet I have to mod files, but can,t find them on the ISO, initramfs for instance
<wolter> Explore1, yes, default input. Command for gnome sound recorder is gnome-sound-recorder
<Explore1> i can hear the sound wave signal sound that's all..
<wolter> generally all gnome executable names follow that structure
<Eternal_2009> Ok alankila  I'll check it out.
<wolter> Explore1, I am talking about default input
<Explore1> ya i can record
<wolter> Explore1, then your mic is working alright
<wolter> Explore1, sso should cheese
<tolarn> Can someone help me setup Remote desktop from Ubuntu to windows 7 machine.
<wolter> Explore1, please go to #cheese@irc.gnome.org
<wolter> and ask there, this is offtopic here
<wolter> brb
<sirconis> Joker_-_ or anyone else that can help: I'm out of ideas. I can find no way to install ubuntu successfully. The CD doesn't work, it doesn't recognize there being anything on my usb stick to boot from when I try that route, unetbootin doesn't recognize the partition I made on my HDD for extracting the image file to, and treating that partition as usb stick (it picks it up that way) didn't work either. Any ideas? Someone mentioned another prog
<bridgeguy> Hey, does anyone know any open source web-based games?
<alankila> lostinspace_46: seriously, it ought to be much easier to do the usb key install and modify that -- no special work needed -- is there some reason why you prefer to change the ISO rather?
<floff_> bridgeguy: web based as in... flash? :/
<bridgeguy> I'm looking for something with some interaction, I found several PHP based text-games or fantasy games, but something with more graphics would be nice
<lostinspace_46> Specifically, I need to blacklist 2 files, use my Win wlan drivers, install ndisgtk, and update initramfs.
<bridgeguy> floff_: no, trying to avoid flash
<Eternal_2009> alankila: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic Sound familiar ?
<floff_> bridgeguy: good :)
<tolarn> sirconis why doesnt the cd work?
<floff_> bridgeguy: search for 'reverse'
<floff_> pretty fun game
<lostinspace_46> alankila, And I need to do that prior to burning
<floff_> implemented it myself in perl, and I know there's a web-based variant
<sirconis> tolarn , it gets to 26% and says it can't read the data. I've burned through 5 DVDs writing at different speeds and even re-downloaded the image.
<sirconis> I've never had a problem w/ the drive either.
<bridgeguy> floff_: Hmmm, anything more graphics intense?
<floff_> bridgeguy: no idea...
<bridgeguy> Basically I'm looking for something as close to the onlive service as possible
<tolarn> no problems with the drive so what software are you using?
<kyubutsu> sirconis: checked the md5 hash?
<bridgeguy> onlive is that new online game service in private beta, it streams streams the game video to a client and gets back the peripheral input
<Eternal_2009> bridgeguy: You looking to play or a script to use?
<terminhell> anyone know how to fix the pidgin notify icons?
<bridgeguy> Eternal_2009: I would like to test how well different types of web based applications behave under specific network conditions
<sirconis> kyubutsu , I'm assuming you are referring to a type of file used to verify that everything is there, but I don't know how to do that.
<kyubutsu> !md5 | sirconis
<ubottu> sirconis: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lorenzosu> Ok... I seemed to have fixed it installing gnome alsa mixer
<bridgeguy> Eternal_2009: I have client/server setup and I can emulate different network conditions between the two
<tolarn> He downloaded the image twice could it be his software that hes using to burn the image is not working properly?
<bridgeguy> Eternal_2009: The goal is to have different server-side, preferably web based apps running on the server and testing how they work on the client under different network conditions
<sirconis> tolarn I'm using magic ISO
<bridgeguy> Eternal_2009: I have Etherpad, HTML5 video, etc but I'm missing something with high interaction such as a video game
<sirconis> I've never had a probelm w/ the software before, but this is the first time I'm using it on Vista. It's always been XP before
<BlackDalek> ok - I got a new problem now with another computer.... faxing - Am I wasting my time trying to get a conexant internal modem to work as a regular dial-up fax? Or should I just invest in a "proper" external hardware modem?
<nomad77> sirconis: try tao-mode and lowest speed burning possible
<bridgeguy> You guys know of a games oriented IRC channel?
<tolarn> sirconis try using http://infrarecorder.org/
<Explore1> my sound works, cant hear any sound in cheese?
<Explore1> what is the best tool to go through bigger codes in ubuntu?
<sirconis> nomad77 , tolarn , checking the md5 first, then I'll take a look at those.
<tolarn> Any Remote desktop setup guru's available. Can't seem to connect ubuntu to windows 7.
<terminhell> is it possible to fix gnome's glitch with pidgins notify icons not being transparent?
<ae86-drifter> terminhell, use a different gnome/pidgin version.
<ubuntu> jkljkljk
<Roxyhart0> hi guys i got saba 3.4.5 and i want to install on ubuntu 9.10 somebody know how to do that?
<ae86-drifter> whats a good lightweight GIMP alternative
<sirconis> running winMd5Sum where to I get the md5 to compare it to?
<ae86-drifter> !best image
<Roxyhart0> my file is .tar and i need to install that but i dont know how to do? somebody knows?
<ae86-drifter> sirconis, the md5 must be generated
<sirconis> I'm guessing it was. I got this: 8790491bfa9d00f283ed9dd2d77b3906
<ae86-drifter> !tar | Roxyhart0
<ubottu> Roxyhart0: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<sirconis> there is nothing in the "comprae" box though to compare it to.
<indus> sirconis, compare it with the md5 from the iso on the website
<terminhell> ae86-drifter: hmm
<Roxyhart0> yes but they come tih samba files, what i need to do to install this samba verison in my ubuntu
<ae86-drifter> sirconis, the whole point of it is to actually have a sum to compare in the first place
<alankila> Roxyhart0: is there a reason why the ubuntu's prepackaged samba binaries aren't OK for you?
<mahiti-irc> hello when is ubuntu 10.10 releasing?
<Roxyhart0> i did tar but i need install samba version 3.4.5 in my ubuntu 9.10 which come with samba 3.4.0
<sirconis> ae86-drifter yes, I was just looking for the has page, found it.
<alankila> mahiti-irc: I'd imagine on the 10th month of 2010? Aren't you more interested in the 10.04 anyway?
<wolter> is it decent to get 22s boot time until login screen
<Roxyhart0> no have bugs
<wolter> ?
<alankila> wolter: similar to mine.
<Roxyhart0> version 3.4.0 have bugs, 9.4.1 solve it
<Roxyhart0> 3.4.1*
<sirconis> the md5 hashes are the same.
<casperlet> Help plz. it's Ubuntu 9.10(desktop). the mouse works abnormally.
<wolter> alankila, how much does it take after you login until desktop is usable?
<mahiti-irc> alankila, oh ya man am really waiting for 10.04
<mahiti-irc> the Lucid Lynx
<alankila> wolter: another 20 seconds, maybe, maybe less.
<wolter> alankila,
<wolter> wow
<wolter> alankila, do you have a bootchard image?
<alankila> wolter: no. I can't generate one any more either, I have switched to Evil Empire Operating System on this box
<Explore1> wolter: are you sure that cheese has audio support? can you check once? bcz i dont really see anything like audio possibility..
<wolter> Explore1, it has....
<sirconis> tolarn , ae86-drifter , indus , the hashes are the same. So try one of those other .iso recorders you mentioned then?
<wolter> Explore1, as in #cheese channel
<wolter> !offtopic | Explore1
<ubottu> Explore1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> sirconis, sorry, but i didnt read what the problem you have, can you restate it
<tolarn> sirconis i would. I always had problems with magic iso
<Roxyhart0> how i can create a installation package from a tar file?
<alankila> wolter: I never paid 100 % attention to how long it takes until GNOME is usable. I know the desktop appears and you'd start launching apps and it'll take a while before they appear, I can't hear the disk drives because modern drives are silent... so 20s is estimate
<casperlet> Help plz. it's Ubuntu 9.10(desktop). the mouse works abnormally. if i want click something, i must hold the left key 2 seconds, then release it.
<sirconis> k. here we go disc #6 :(
<wolter> oh
<wolter> alankila, i mean until the icons appear in your desktop
<alankila> wolter: well, considerably less, that'd be in the order of 10 seconds maybe.
<ae86-drifter> whats the name of that best bot channel
<alankila> After hitting enter to login prompt's password prompt.
<wolter> alankila, oh my god.. whats that os again?
<wolter> alankila, or are you optimizing login in some way?
<alankila> I heard compiz churns for some >5 seconds on pure CPU when it starts, so major part of delay comes there, apparently. Also I got a large background, which certainly took several seconds of pure processing.
<tolarn> sirconis no cds?
<tolarn> or only dvds
<alankila> wolter: I have switched to windows 7 on my desktop. And it's too late to ask, but I never did anything special.
<sirconis> tolarn I'm out of CDs, so yes only DVDs
<wolter> alankila, oh
<ae86-drifter> alankila, are you using a 486?
<wolter> alankila, yeah, windows 7 is booting quite fast
<sirconis> tolarn I'm guessing this venture is costing me about .50c a pop. maybe less.
<sirconis> lol
<ace__> Hello. I want a command to be run at 8:45am (monday-friday) and another command at 8pm (monday-friday). I set crontab to do it. But can someone tell me if this is correct ---> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=31704
<alankila> ae86-drifter: someone whose job it is to optimize compiz told me that it takes like 5 seconds when it starts, so I just relayed that
<ae86-drifter> !cron | ace__
<ubottu> ace__: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<alankila> ae86-drifter: I haven't measured it for *my* system. And I have a 2560x1600 display, and if you put a large enough jpeg to not look crappy on that, it will take some time to display.
<ace__> ae86-drifter: I was looking for a yes/no
<tolarn> eww
<ae86-drifter> alankila, i'm sure that would depend on system performance
<tolarn> sirconis if that doesnt work your next option would be https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<ae86-drifter> ace__, sorry im not that good at bash scripting
<alankila> ae86-drifter: yes, of course. But there are mitigating factors like compiz needing to load something from disk and all rotating platter drives are about equally fast, give or take a factor of 2
<sirconis> tolarn , I'm burning at the lowest speed. I'm not taking any chances at this point. In InfraRecorder (I think that's the one you suggested) what write method do you suggeest?
<alankila> so even if it's fast, it's probably bounded from one end by the size of executable and how scattered around the filesystem its parts are. That's just an example, though, I hate that I named "compiz" for it. It's just that there's more than CPU to it
<sirconis> SAO / TAO , etc.
<tolarn> whatever default its setup to. Thats all I did was default settings
<mehedi34> Has there any off line English-English dictionary for ubuntu?
<ae86-drifter> alankila, yeah, i personally don't use compiz as i like my resources
<sirconis> kk
<ae86-drifter> alankila, i use xfce, instead of gnome and i have a blank background, the desktop is usable as soon as it apears
 * alankila 's linux ran on a nice RAID-1 setup. I can't tolerate single-drive systems for being TOO SLOW :)
<alankila> I should get SSD one of these days, though.
<mehedi34> Has there any off line English-English dictionary for ubuntu?
<ae86-drifter> alankila, wait a year or so for SSDs i think
<alankila> ae86-drifter: yeah, all that sort of stuff surely helps. I also used to use a single-color background on weaker systems, to save on Xorg size & startup time
<mehedi34> !
<RPG-Master> GAH! Why does it take soooo long for buttons to respond when I click on them? :(
<alankila> at least at one point nautilus used to cache some private pixmap copy of the entire background and that took double the RAM it strictly speaking needed to ... not sure if it does it anymore
<ae86-drifter> RPG-Master, how are we supposed to know with such little info
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<sirconis> alright, it's done burning. Here we go again. :P wish me luck
<tolarn> Good luck man. Let me give you my email
<mehedi34> !
<sirconis> k
<RPG-Master> ae86-drifter: I'm not sure where to start.... what info do I need to provide?
<ae86-drifter> RPG-Master, which buttons are you talking about? what DE, PC specs, what apps are you running etc.
<ActionParsnip> !details | rpg-master
<ubottu> rpg-master: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Mehedi_Simon> Has there any off line English-English dictionary for ubuntu?
<ae86-drifter> you cant just say "Why does it take soooo long for buttons to respond" and expect us to know what your'e talkin bout
<RPG-Master> It's like this: I click a button for the first time in several minutes, it animates like it's going down, then the app "grays out", and then it actually reacts. For several minutes after that all the buttons in that app will work just fine.
<RPG-Master> then it will start all over again :/
<lostinspace_46> If I am running an ubuntu live CD, how much control do I have over my O/S?
<Primer3> The GUI is getting locked
<kemsiro> Mehedi_Simon, try stardict
<alankila> RPG-Master: it sounds like the application has had its file cache reduced to next to nothing, or it has been swapped out, to me.
<ActionParsnip> Rpg-master: if you disable effects is it ok?
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: Let me try that
<indus> ActionParsnip, whats up .
<Mehedi_Simon> how i can install it?
<ae86-drifter> RPG-Master, GNOME? standard ubuntu install? and is this for every single app? what are the specs of your PC?
<tolarn> lostinspace_46 I belive thats just setup as a demo. Not to do anything special.
<alankila> RPG-Master: in other words, it smells like something is consuming a lot of resources periodically on your systems, and your apps stall because crucial memory pages are not available to them.
<ActionParsnip> Lostinspace_46: as much as an installed system except you can't reboot to a different kernel
<ae86-drifter> RPG-Master, how did you partition and install ubuntu?
<Primer3> Does anyone know if its possible to use a Ubuntu Server to extend the range of a wireless network if the server has a wireless card?
<RPG-Master> ae86-drifter: Sorry, Yes, 9.10 on a laptop with 2.4ghz Turon and 128mb of shared graphics
<RPG-Master> nvidea, too
<lostinspace_46> ActionParsnip, Could I go online from the O/S?
<RPG-Master> ae86-drifter: Full hard drive
<tolarn> Primer3 I think thats a power hack on the card.
<ActionParsnip> Lostinspace_46: you will be constrained by ram amount, otherwise it will run like an installed system
<ae86-drifter> RPG-Master, did you run through the installation with default configuration?
<RPG-Master> ae86-drifter: yep
<tolarn> primer3 you boost the power the transmitter pretty much
<ActionParsnip> Lostinspace_46: provided you can setup you networking (or if its auto-detected) then yes
<RPG-Master> alankila: how can I tell?
<alankila> RPG-Master: it's somewhat matter of expertise. Linux has a program called "free". It can be run in a terminal and it tells vital system statistics.
<ActionParsnip> Rpg-master: press alt+f2, type: metacity --replace ,then click ok
<roccity_> Primer3, you can try a stronger antenna
<ae86-drifter> RPG-Master, type top and press enter as well
<RPG-Master> :O I have 68% of my ram being used as cache
<nmvictor> which package provides javac in ubuntu?
<brokenwall> anyone able to help me with my stupid Intel Wifi 5100 and DHCP issues
<alankila> RPG-Master: if you have large number of swap pages in use (last line, second value), that indicates something is writing to swap a lot. Similarly, if the cached value is very low -- it's usually 100-200 MB, I bet -- then that could also be evidence of some kind of memory pressure.
<ae86-drifter> RPG-Master, how much RAM and swap space?
<roccity_> whats wrong brokenwall
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: still no good huh
<brokenwall> nope Action
<brokenwall> i got the wired working
<brokenwall> but the DHCP is flakey at best
<nmvictor> which package provides javac in ubuntu?
<RPG-Master> ae86-drifter: I /think/ like 8 or 10gigs
<wolter> hi, does anybody use preload? In that case, does it create a process named preload or what?
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: i'd use ndisgtk til you get righted
<alankila> nmvictor: sun-java6-jdk
<RPG-Master> ae86-drifter: And 3gigs of RAM
<ae86-drifter> RPG-Master, you can type "top" in a terminal and see what prcess is hogging your resources
<ActionParsnip> Wolter: I use it but I'm not home to run ps. Sorry
<wolter> thanks ActionParsnip
<alankila> RPG-Master: then it should not be a memory issue, because 3 GB is very difficult to exhaust in normal circumstances...
<ae86-drifter> RPG-Master, then type "sudo kill (process id here)"
<lostinspace_46> ActionParsnip, Not sure how to phrase this. How do I get control of the O/S? For instance, just opening folders I get a ton of "no permissions" messages.
<RPG-Master> ae86-drifter: OK, looking at "top"... which column am I looking at?
<ae86-drifter> RPG-Master, which is using most RAM and CPU??
<ActionParsnip> Lostinspace_46: are they on an internal drive or part of the ubuntu OS?
<brokenwall> ok well i got the wireless finding networks and the wired works but DHCP never works on the wifi and sometimes works on the wired
<RPG-Master> ae86-drifter: XORG
<roccity_> brokenwall, what about assigning dns to the wireless and the wired
<ActionParsnip> Rpg-master: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<ae86-drifter> RPG-Master, maybe your graphics card driver is playing up, you could try using a different version of it, xorg, and then try a new kernel
<roccity_> brokenwall, and a ip
<Awesome3000> lostinspace_46: it is probally your user group
<lostinspace_46> ActionParsnip, My home folder is one I believe
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2)
 * Hannibal is away: I'm busy
<crazycool> I have changed /etc/init/gdm.conf file. Will it be replaced on the next update system?
<ActionParsnip> Rpg-master: you can add the nvidia ppa and install a newer driver.
<lostinspace_46> ActionParsnip, Don't really understand your question
<RPG-Master> And XORG is using "7 cpu and 3.4 mem"
<ActionParsnip> Lostinspace_46: ok is it the home in the liveCD or home on an internal drive
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: I'll try that
<brokenwall> roccity_: i am on the wired right now via static ip
<lostinspace_46> ActionParsnip, Ahh home on internal drive
<alankila> RPG-Master: is that from the % column, like using 3.4 % of memory?
<roccity_> brokenwall, can you use that same ip for the wireless and then at least see if you can ping the router?
<RPG-Master> alankila: Yes
<ActionParsnip> Lostinspace_46: the /home folder on the live cd iis on the ram drive and will be accessible by your user. The home on the internel drive is owned by a different user
<roccity_> brokenwall, or one in that range
<alankila> then it is OK. I think.
<brokenwall> ok brb
<ActionParsnip> Lostinspace_46: you can get around it with: gksudo nautilus
<dug> I have a problem with ubuntu 9.10 where my system isnt running init scripts,  my run level is "N 2" but no start up scripts start,   sysv-rc-conf shows all the services set to run on level 2,  update-rc.d show it set too
<lostinspace_46> ActionParsnip, I mispoke.../home/daniel
<ActionParsnip> Lostinspace: the live cd username is "ubuntu" so unless the username you use on the installed system is that you will be denied access
<RPG-Master> should I use this PPA? https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<roccity_> brb
<ActionParsnip> Lostinspace_42: so you can use gksudo to run nautilus with elevated access and the permissions won't apply ;)
<ActionParsnip> Rpg-master: in a websearch engine search for: nvidia ppa
<ActionParsnip> Rpg-master: I think its called nvidia-vpau or somesuch
<thiefy> is somesuch a real word?
<ActionParsnip> Rpgmaster: you can install the 195 driver from that if you wish or try a slightly older one to see which gives you a good display
<broken_> ok im on the wireless with a static IP
<ActionParsnip> Thiefy: I think its a coloquialism (sp). Not sure
<lostinspace_46> ActionParsnip, ubuntu@ubuntu# gksudo nautilus /path/to file?
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: It says its only for those with cards that support video accelerated mpeg playback
<roccity_> broken_, so it works with static but not dhcp
<brokenwall> yes
<RPG-Master> I think
<brokenwall> so i am only really having DHCP problems
<roccity_> brokenwall, hold let me test something
<ActionParsnip> Rpg-master: it also has the 195 driver. You can use the 185 or 190 if you wish
<zslashz> hello
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: OK, will try :)
<ActionParsnip> Lostinspace_46: sure, or you can use the alt+f2 dialogue. Both will achieve the same end
<zslashz> how to we create a custom icon on desktop, and how to edit the target of this icon???????
<ActionParsnip> Rpg-master: I use the 195 with my gf 6150
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: Did you notice any improvements?
<ActionParsnip> Zslashz: you can drag icons from the menu to desktop
<ActionParsnip> Rpg-master: I don't game so no. I just know it works
<roccity_> brokenwall, not sure why it doesn't pick up dhcp can you get dhcp with the wired?
<brokenwall> sometimes
<zslashz> i want to create an custom icon for a program which runs on a server in another place
<edbian> Is all of the software in the repos legal?
<brokenwall> i wonder if its a router issue
<zslashz> so i have to specify the target the same as u do on windows
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: check the dhcp pool on the router isn't too small
<lostinspace_46> ActionParsnip,So.. ubuntu@ubuntu# gksudo nautilus /usr/bin and click on FireFox to launch it?
<Mehedi_Simon> how to open rar file?
<roccity_> brokenwall, does dmesg say anything about dhcp or dns errors?
<brokenwall> my router is a buffalo whr-hp-g54 with DD-WRT kernel 2.6 firmware
<SPF> configure: error: "function ctime_r not found."
<ActionParsnip> Lostinspace_46: firefox is already on the liveCD. Do NOT run firefox in nautilus launched with gksudo
<SPF> how can I solve this?
<ActionParsnip> Zslashz: you can use a symlink to make a link to the item you want to run from desktop too
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: doesn't matter what it is, check the dhcp pool isn't constrained
<zslashz> hmm..i can edit the target of the icon on that?
<Mehedi_Simon> how to open rar file?
<lostinspace_46> ActionParsnip, That wont work. I have Broadcom wireless card
<tautologism> Anybody using an i810-ish graphics chipset with Karmic?  Specifically 855GM?
<roccity_> brokenwall, is dhcp enabled on the router?
<brokenwall> yes
<ActionParsnip> Mehedi_simon: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<zslashz> mehedi_simon : sudo apt-get install unrar
<brokenwall> my media center, phone, and wife's pc use DHCP
<SPF> Mehedi_Simon: install unrar-nonfree, open nautilus and double click the file
<ActionParsnip> Lostinspace_46: what won't?
<brokenwall> the DHCP pool starts at 50 all the way to 250
<roccity_> brokenwall, do you have another computer that you can test to see if it is assigning ip's
<timfrost> SPF: have you installed all the build dependencies for the package?
<brokenwall> it assigns ips in windows on this laptop
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: ok then if your dhcp pool is 2 then there are no more ips left are there. Check the pool
<SPF> timfrost: I have installed build-essential and kernel-sources*
<brokenwall> my pool is not 2
<brokenwall> there is plenty of available ips
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: ok, what is it?
<brokenwall> 50.50 ==> 50.250
<mactimes> Anyone could provide me some help with sound issues with Skype?
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: its worth a check, its free and quick
<zslashz> does symlink allow u to edit the target of the icon?
<SPF> timfrost: according to the readme I have installed all dependencies
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: ok that should be plenty :)
<timfrost> SPF: what are you trying to compile?
<mactimes> I don't have input on Skype, to be more specific.
<ActionParsnip> Zslashz: you just make a new link, you can also right click the desktop and make a new launcher which will give a gui to what is launched
<brokenwall> I have DNS Masq turned on in my router'
<ActionParsnip> Brokenwall: are you restricting dhcp clients to a set list of mac addresses?
<roccity_> brokenwall, when you try and get dhcp on wireless does it give a error or say that it isup and running?
<lostinspace_46> ActionParsnip, The internet on the CD.Need to use ndiswrapper, my Win wlan drivers, blacklist 2 files, and run initramfs, then reboot to have wireless to work.
<zslashz> i know this but the problem is..on my desktop my right click menu does contain create new launcher as it did on 9.04
<zslashz> im using 9.10 remix
<ActionParsnip> Lostinspace_46: you can do all that in the livecd
<brokenwall> i don't have any MAC restrictions on my router
<brokenwall> i know this issue isn't a problem at the house because the same problems happen at my office
<brokenwall> and the public wifi in the mall below my office
<timfrost> SPF: the sdevelopment libraries are in a -dev or -devel package, not the run-time package (eg libxml2-dev is needed to compile a program that uses the Gnome libxml2 library)
<roccity_> brokenwall, I'm just wondering if it is a dns issue or a ip and dns issue
<brokenwall> tell me what to type and look for
<roccity_> brokenwall, if it is a dns issue you can use opendns for the dns server info
<brokenwall> don't think its dns
<ActionParsnip> Roccity: its not dns. The interface just fails to get dhcp
<brokenwall> cause i can tell it to use global dns and it will pull frm the router
<roccity_> brokenwall, so do you get a ip but cant get webpages and that ?
<brokenwall> i just can't get any ips at all using wireless and only sometimes using wired
<brokenwall> when the wired gets a dhcp address it works fine
<brokenwall> but its very off and on
<macpen1> HELP: how to install sound card in ubuntu 9.10?
<lostinspace_46> ActionParsnip, That would entail changing the ISO on the CD, would it not?  And I thought you couldn't do that.
<Jordan_U> lostinspace_46, Are you sure you need ndiswrapper, have you tried just grabbing the firmware for your card?
<roccity_> brokenwall, sorry I'm out of ideas at the moment
<SPF> timfrost: thanks, I found one dependacy missing. But it still does not work: http://pastebin.com/mca3728f
<brokenwall> i have updated the wireless drivers from intellinuxwireless.org and the firmware in the lib/firmware
<zslashz> actionparsnip : there is no create new launcher on my right click menu
<brokenwall> after installing the new linux drivers for my realtek lan i as then able to get the wired to work sometimes
<zslashz> actionparsnip : how do i fix this??
<ichat> i have a setup of 4 sata disks and an  ide dvd-drive,  when i try to install ubuntu it goes fine until  it needs to install  grub... (it wants to do so on  hd0 (??)   i mounted a 1gb partition on  sda1,1  (fists partition on first disk), as  /boot    but after reboot, the system fails to boot,  (no grub messages )
<ActionParsnip> Lostinspace_46: if it doesn't involve rebooting it can be done. You can remaster the iso to be reqady to go too
<ActionParsnip> Zslashz: is there a "new" entry to then open a submenu?
<zslashz> actionparsnip : no there isnt
<ActionParsnip> Ichat: all drives have ide ;)
<ionut> how can i see my hardware components ?
<llutz> ichat: hd0 is the MBR (first sector, first hdd)
<roccity_> ichat, before you click install on the installation there is a advanced button push this and I think that you can choose where to install grub
<ionut> for example in windows properties of my computer
<ActionParsnip> Zslashz: weird, that's all I got. I don't use icons much
<llutz> ichat: and even if devices are called sdaXY, grubs notation is (hd0,0) for 1st partition on 1st disk
<timfrost> SPF: have you added libxml2-dev ?  That supplies the development libxml2 libraries
<ActionParsnip> !find lshw
<ubottu> Found: lshw, lshw-gtk
<SPF> timfrost: yes, I did
<ActionParsnip> !info lshw-gtk | ionut
<ichat> thing is it didn't install
<Jordan_U> lostinspace_46, ndiswrapper is usually *not* the best way to go for bradcom cards, and to use the broadcom drivers ( that are already on the CD ) you would just need to add /lib/firmware/b43/ to the squashfs image on the iso, which while somewhat involved is less so than ndiswrapper and also will take less space AND is likely to be more stable.
<ubottu> ionut: lshw-gtk (source: lshw): graphical information about hardware configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 02.14-1 (karmic), package size 379 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<ActionParsnip> Ionut: the cli version would be: sudo lshw | less
<ionut> ActionParsnip: thx
<codearl> hihi
<zslashz> actionparsnip : no there isnt
<ActionParsnip> Ionut: lshw is a standard app, the gtk one will need installing
<ActionParsnip> Zslashz: isn't what?
<Jordan_U> lostinspace_46, You could also just put take the /lib/firmware/b43 from your hard drive and copy it into /lib/firmware in the live environment and run "sudo rmmod b43 && sudo modprobe b43"
<llutz> ichat: use live-cd to repair grub, try writing it to "/dev/sda1"
<codearl> hihiwc
<brokenwall> any idea how to fix the dhcp issue
<timfrost> SPF: that doesn't appear in the lists in that pastebin (although libxml2 package does).  Which ubuntu release are you running?
<zslashz> actionparsnip : i dont have create new launcher or new entry on my right click menu on desktop
<lsdluna> where is the openoffice folder usually located in?
<ActionParsnip> brokenwall: i'd look in your routers logs to see if it recieves the dhcp request
<ActionParsnip> Zslashz: I know, you said earlier
<brokenwall> k
<brokenwall> quit
<ActionParsnip> Nice gratitude from brokenwall eh
<zslashz> actionparsnip : anyway to fix this???
<ActionParsnip> Zslashz: like I said. I don't know as I don't use icons all that much
<zslashz> ok thanks
<kemsiro> anybody knows how can i find out all mac addresses of PC on LAN
<SPF> timfrost: 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Zslashz: you can use symlinks though
<ActionParsnip> Kemsiro: arp
<llutz> kemsiro: nmap, arp
<kemsiro> thanks, i will try
<Jordan_U> ichat, http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide. But also just try changing the boot order in the BIOS.
<ActionParsnip> Kemsiro: there is rarp to go the other way
<ionut> does anyone knows a good hmtl and css editor ?
<ActionParsnip> Ionut: gedit
<ichat> thnx, ill just try again
<Jordan_U> kemsiro, ifconfig | grep HWaddr
<ActionParsnip> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<lostinspace_46> Jordan_U, I follow that. But I thought the live environment couldn't be written to.  I have always used ndiswrapper and such, because I followed the networking/wlan sticky
<timfrost> SPF: double-check that you have installed libxml2-dev, then do a fresh configure (do a 'make clean' or 'make distclean' before re-running the configure)
<Jordan_U> kemsiro, Or if you want to extract just the the mac address, then "ifconfig | grep HWaddr | awk '{print $5}'"
<lostinspace_46> Jordan_U, And I couldn't get wireless to work any other way
<timfrost> SPF: it is possible that the configure is using saved data from previous runs
<ionut> ActionParsnip: another one,more advanced you know ?
<ActionParsnip> Lostinspace_46: you can, changes will be lost on reboot. You can even apt-get upgrade if you like
<SPF> timfrost: I get your point, but after cleaning it still complains about ctime_c
<ActionParsnip> Ionut: I know of none. I only knew the factoid
<Jordan_U> lostinspace_46, The Live environment keeps changes to the file system in RAM, so it's just like a normal system except the changes will be lost when you reboot ( and you are limited in how much you can write by your available RAM )
<ActionParsnip> Ionut: its just text so any text editor will do it
<mactimes> Could someone, please, help me with audio input device issue in karmic?
<ActionParsnip> !details | mactimes
<ubottu> mactimes: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mactimes> Rephrasing:  I have no input from any audio devices in karmic.
<ActionParsnip> Mactimes: is the mic muted?
<mactimes> ActionParsnip, No.
<Jordan_U> lostinspace_46, Did you try installing b43-fwcutter while connected via ethernet ( it needs to download the firmware for legal reasons ) or downloading the firmware directly and just moving it to /lib/firmware/b43 ?
<ActionParsnip> Mactimes: then all I got is to run: lspci | grep -i audio ,and websearch the output to find guides
<mactimes> ActionParsnip, I've been browsing and googleing and it seems that the problem is related to one channel canceling the other one, but I'm no expert on that and all methods I've tried from web didn't solve it.  Now I have a clean install again to try to solve it if someone can help so I don't have any interference from prior tests.
<ActionParsnip> Mactimes: sudo lshw -C audio ,may also help
<ionut> ActionParsnip: yes but there are editors that make ur job easier (for example macromedia in windows) i don't want one like macromedia but one that can recognise tags and so on ..
<mactimes> ActionParsnip, Ok, I'll try.  Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Mactimes: then you know as much as me
<ActionParsnip> Ionut: try a few, see which gives what you need (or close)
<theadmin> Is it somehow possible to allow a user to mount devices (that do not automount) without making him/her an admin?
<ActionParsnip> Mactimes: could see if there are bugs logged for your hardware. You could try switching to OSS
<mactimes> ActionParsnip, "sudo lshw -C audio" provided no output.  I'll pastebin the output of the other command line.
<mactimes> ActionParsnip, I tried OSS too, but no success from that either.
<ActionParsnip> Mactimes: try: sudo lshw -C sound ,then
<mactimes> ActionParsnip, That one worked.
<mactimes> ActionParsnip, I'll pastebin it.
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: add it in /etc/fstab and it will mount
<lostinspace_46> ActionParsnip,  Jordan_U I type to slow to keep up..lol.  Umm why would b43 work in live env if it won't work in the O/S, and I pretty sure it won't. Had a hell of a time going wireless when I first got ubuntu.
<mactimes> ActionParsnip, Again, thank you for the support.
<ActionParsnip> Mactimes: I'm on my phone and web browsing is pretty painful
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: O rly? Even if it's encrypted with TrueCrypt? I don't think that will work
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Guess i was a little rude just now, sorry
<timfrost> SPF: OK.  I can't locate that function on my system, but a search indicates that it is in a version of the main libc library that is re-entrant (denoted by the _r suffix). Does the configure script offer an option to not use the re-entrant library?
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: you never added that info. Its cool, just chill :D
<Jordan_U> lostinspace_46, If you weren't connected to the internet when you installed b43-fwcutter it wouldn't have worked ( I know that sounds stupid, but broadcom won't allow Ubuntu to distribute their firmware so it has to be downloaded from broadcom's site )
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: I've not used encrypted filesystems. I don't wear a tinfoil hat
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: hat?... huh
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: tinfoil hats stop the government reading your mind
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: not sure otherwise, sounds like a toughy but maybe someone else can help
<mactimes> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.ca/1801299  I'll browse for issues related to my hardware.  In any case, I'm accepting suggestions should you have any.
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip, Nonsense, that's just what the government *wants* you to think!
<stanman246> hi is it possible to 'stream' an external monitor?
<theadmin> Hm... It seems it mounts fine if user has rwx access to mount point
 * Gracenotes hits "snooze" on the bad analogy alarm
<ionut> hei, we (me and some friends) have created a game in java. but for now is just working on windows. i'm wondering if i can make it work on linux (a debian package? )??
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_u: they win this time
<SPF> timfrost: not as far as I can see, I tried to exclude packages, but it did not work
<Karhu> hi everyone i was wondering if anyone can help me..i have a 2Gig Kensington USB memory stick and it seems to have a file "stuck" on it..i tried to delete the file a while ago and it didnt work somehow..any other device i plug the drive into doesnt even see this file but my pc always does
<theadmin> ionut: Just give users the .jar file, that will do it usually
<thiefy> !chown | Karhu
<ubottu> Karhu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<theadmin> Karhu: Try checking the filesystem on it :/
<theadmin> Karhu: fsck /dev/usbdrivename
<thiefy> karhu, read up about the chown command. maybe that is your prob?
<ionut> theadmin: now,because i've made it executable (.exe) . the source code is all in java ofcourse (i've done it using netbeans)
<jj2> hi am new to ubuntu running x86 version of 9.10
<thiefy> me too jj2
<thiefy> er, me 2 jjtoo
<jj2> yes
<lostinspace_46> Jordan_U, Actually fwcutter is in the ubuntu repo. My drivers are bcmwl5 though.
<theadmin> jj2: Okay, so, what is the problem
<jj2> well i want to know how to write a scirpt to download using wget and then shutdown once the downlaod is over
<Jordan_U> ionut, Why did you make it a .exe? a .jar or .class file can be run directly on windows, linux, and OSX.
<theadmin> jj2: wget http://example.org/index.html -O /home/yourname/somefile && shutdown -h now (note, MUST be run as root)
<Jordan_U> lostinspace_46, Yes, the package is in the repos and that package contains a script that downloads the firmware from broadcom's website when you install it, the firmware is not contained in the package itself
<jj2> @the admin thanks
<Jordan_U> lostinspace_46, If you are not connected to the internet when you install the package it will not work.
<sabda> hai all
<SPF> timfrost: I got a newer version from svn which works, sorry for the trouble
<lostinspace_46> Jordan_U, I see, but would it work on drivers that weren't 43xx series?
<ionut> Jordan_U: i want to make it public. is a great game , and is big also. is not good to do a.jar file.is better a .exe
<timfrost> SPF: Ah OK.  I guess the older versikon depended on a library function that isn't in Ubuntu.
<jj2> help i want to run gui apps from tty1 or tty2
<theadmin> ionut: Provide Windows users with a .exe and Linux users with a .jar
<Jordan_U> ionut, .jar files are compressed.
<alankila> not necessarily, .jar can be uncompressed afaik.
<theadmin> jj2: I don't think it's actually possible. But you can start a GUI in tty's using "startx"
<ionut> theadmin: u know that not always .jar files respond . there are cases when they don't work. in windows i've found this problem a couple of times
<lsdluna> im having problems with running an sh file for Alfresco, does anyone here have any experience?
<alankila> theadmin: by the way, what is wrong with doubleclicking .jar on windows?
<theadmin> alankila: JRE is not assigned to JAR by default.
<tuxer_> hi all
<jj2> got fatal server error display already running for :0
<alankila> theadmin: yes, well, a jre/jdk is prerequisite.
<Jordan_U> lostinspace_46, Can you pastebin the output from "lspci" ?
<jj2> theadmin:i got fatal server error
<lostinspace_46> Jordan_U, One minute
<alankila> Once installed I've found .jar files to work just fine, though.
<theadmin> jj2: I see... hem. Yeah same here :/ sorry, i dunno how to run X on multiple displays.
<theadmin> alankila: Well, same here... so i dunno.
<ionut> i am using kdesvn ( a svn application ) how can i add a user ?
<theadmin> jj2: Err, multiple X's on same display
<timfrost> jj2: try explicitly telling the app to attach to :0 with '-display :0' (don't use startx or xinit)
<llutz> jj2: if you want to have a 2nd x-server running: startx -- :1
<Jordan_U> ionut, Is this game open source?
<fahadsadah> Jordan_U: kdesvn isn't a game.
<ionut> Jordan_U: yes,it will be,but now is not finished
<theadmin> fahadsadah: ...He reffers to game ionut is working
<Jordan_U> fahadsadah, I'm referring to his earlier comments
<fahadsadah> Oh
<lostinspace_46> Jordan_U,  here it is....http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m19d680fd
<theadmin> I wonder... is there some kinda crontab for all users?
<llutz> theadmin: /etc/cron.*
<theadmin> llutz: Oh.
<shashank> Help needed with my cups printer.
<Jordan_U> ionut, When the source is released under a DFSG compatible license you can probably get help from debian / ubuntu developers to package it.
<shashank> I am unable to print pdf files
<shashank> The status message is 'cups-insecure-filter'
<shashank> There's some problem with backend
<alphAEcho> Security Issue, anyone to help here?
<Jordan_U> ionut, Depending on how popular it is / if a debian maintainer seems interested in it you may not even have to maintain the package yourself at all.
<ionut> Jordan_U: i think is a good idea. the game is called keywords  (is a table game)
<theadmin> Can i stop the automounted volumes appearing on my desktop? :/ it's not really nice to have them there.
<shashank> What to do to make the printer secure
<shashank> "Stopping the job because the scheduler could not execute the backend" is the error I get whenever I try to print something to pdf.
<shashank> Please help
<jj2> theadmin: i tried the $vlc  -display:0 error authentication failed
<theadmin> ...Oh wait, can be done trough gconf, nevermind.
<ionut> Jordan_U: good.the game has 3 languages (english,italian and portuguese) . has a good resolution (all resolutions ,it automatically detect ur resolution and fits itself) and has under 100 mb.
<iceroot> is ubuntu amd64 using firefox in amd64 or i386? is it build from source or is it the mozilla i386 package?
<shashank> Printer prob, please help.
<ionut> Jordan_U: resolutions > 800x640
<Jordan_U> iceroot, amd64 from source
<shashank> ionut, I get 'cups-insecure-filter' status message
<shashank> ionut, can you help?
<iceroot> Jordan_U: thx
<ionut> shashank: where u got that message ?
<Jordan_U> iceroot, np
<theadmin> iceroot: Built from source. It's the amd64 version.
<DavidSchles> .me needs someones help
<shashank> ionut, Whenever I try to print a file to pdf,
<Xaero252> I have a networking question directly related to ubuntu; I have a router in redboot, which means it isn't actively doing anything except having a static ip adress listening on a port, however I don't know what IP adress the router is "on", its only possible for it to be within TWO subnets (192.168.0.x, and 192.168.1.x) is there any way I can scan each subnet for a device listening on a port?
 * DavidSchles needs someones help
<shashank> ionut, I get a message 'Stopping job because scheduler could not execute backend'
<ionut> shashank: is ur printer installed well?
<Jordan_U> iceroot, Note that unfortunately firefoxes javascript JIT is currently only 32 bit, so the 64 bit version is actually slower in some ways.
<theadmin> DavidSchles: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<shashank> ionut, When I try to check  the status of the printer, (the place where all printers are listed)
<DavidSchles> http://dsfdsf32.pastebin.com/d1f7cb9d4
<DavidSchles> i get that error
<shashank> ionut, I see 'cups-insecure-printer'
<DavidSchles> and firefox segfaults as of the update that ubuntu recomended today
<shashank> ionut, Yeah the printer is installed well.
<shashank> ionut, what I did was:
<lostinspace_46> Jordan_U, I see. it IS 43xx
<iceroot> Jordan_U: nice to know.
<theadmin> DavidSchles: Try apt-get install -f
<shashank> ionut, After getting the error I removed the printer
<shashank> ionut, and reinstalled it.
<Jordan_U> !nmap | Xaero252
<shashank> ionut, This I did using the terminal.
<DavidSchles> theadmin: same error
<ionut> shashank: what printer u have ?
<DavidSchles> theadmin: apt-get just seems broken
<shashank> ionut, cups-pdf
<llutz> shashank: "find /usr/lib/cups/filter/ -type f -not -uid 0"
<theadmin> DavidSchles: ...oh, never had problems like that. No idea then
<shashank> ionut, wait I am on it.
<Xaero252> Jordan_U: nmap is indeed a useful utility, but it only allows me to scan a specific IP adress for a listening port, it doesnt allow me to see if a device is attached to a static ip adress
<shashank> ionut, I executed the command you typed, but it yields no result in the terminal.
<DavidSchles> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Jordan_U> Xaero252, What do you mean by "attatched to a static ip address" ? nmap can scan ranges of ports and ip addresses, what more do you need?
<shashank> ionut, What do you think may be the problem?
<ionut> i think there are some problems with permissions. u have to find anything in /usr/lib/cups/filter  and /usr/lib/cups/backend which are not owned by the root and chown and chgrp them to root ?
<lostinspace_46> Jordan_U, So if I d/l it from Broadcom and replace the B43-fwcutter in the ISO with the d/l one then burn, it should work?
<theadmin> Can i remove the software center... or at least get it back to how it was in Jaunty?
<Xaero252> Jordan_U: hmmm, I'll check it out, is there any way I can pass it a level of verbosity (since when I tried to do nmap 192.168.2-254 it doesnt say anything and kinda just... sits)?
<Squeese> Hey, I got an wireless card: D-Link DWA 556, it "worked" sortof out of the box when I installed Ubuntu, however - the connection is unstable, Im going to try using the MadWifi "module?", do I need to uninstall the current drivers? Sysinfo says about my network controller: Atheros Communicatins Inc AR50008 etc..
<theadmin> It's stupid now
<shashank> ionut, roger that.
<hsr> Hi! Will upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 affect any application?
<llutz> shashank: "find /usr/lib/cups/backend/ -type f -not -uid 0"
<theadmin> hsr: Breaks libnotify in a manner, popups appear not on top right but heck knows where
<fireOnSong> how do u do this ... - "Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<ionut> shashank: try to run this commands sudo chown -hR /usr/lib/cups/filter , sudo chown -hR /usr/lib/cups/backend , sudo chgrp -hR /usr/lib/cups/filter , sudo chgrp -hR /usr/lib/cups/backend
<hsr> Will it affect working of torrent in Transmission>??
<theadmin> hsr: No.
<Jordan_U> lostinspace_46, The easiest way to do it is to install b43-fwcutter on your main machine, when it downloads and extracts the firmware from broadcom's site it will create two directories, /lib/firmware/b43 and /lib/firmware/b43-legacy, you can just copy those in the live Session or remaster the CD to add those directories.
<hsr> Any major change it can cause??
<Cybert1nus> hello
<theadmin> hsr: Nah. Trust me, i updated, everything was awesome.
<hsr> i mean impact?
<Sa[i]nT> How do I open up a port in Ubuntu?
<ionut> shashank: sorry , u must add root between all for eg.   sudo chown -hR root /usr/libs/cups/filter
<hsr> alright
<Jordan_U> Sa[i]nT, All ports are open by default ( though not much is listening by default )
<hsr> theadmin: thanks a lot for your help.
<Jordan_U> Sa[i]nT, You might be thinking of port forewariding though, which is something you do on your router, not ubuntu itself
<Cybert1nus> I've moved my Ubuntu Server install from one partition to another. I have a seperate /boot partition. I've done this before (with the same install) and then it worked. Now it doesn't. When I boot Grub2 works fine, but during the boot Linux can't find the root filesystem. I've checked the UUID it wants to mount, and it is the correct one. So it looks like my InitRD has lost the RAID drivers or something (I'm running on softraid level 1). Anybody any advice how 
<lostinspace_46> Jordan_U, Sounds good.  I assume there is a lib section in the ISO to put those files in?
<DavidSchles> so dpkg just doesn't work for me anymore
<Jordan_U> lostinspace_46, Yes
<DavidSchles> this is horrible
<tasslehoff> anyone know if there's a way to run a TeraTerm ttl-script in Linux?
<theadmin> ...how do you remove One?
<lostinspace_46> Jordan_U, Thank you.  I truly appreciate the help.  I am about 6 months into ubuntu now, and trying to learn everything at once :)
<Jordan_U> lostinspace_46, np :)
<zulfi> dose anyone know if ubuntu tweak version 0.5.1 will work with 9.04?
<lostinspace_46> Jordan_U, And you don't even come with a disclaimer..LOL
<zulfi> anyone
<demo> !moonlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<DavidSchles> can someone tell me whats going on here: http://dsfdsf3.pastebin.com/d7e604ae9
<DavidSchles> its making my computer almost unusable
<Jordan_U> zulfi, What are you actually using ubuntu tweak for? It can probably be done fairly easily without it.
<Shambat> I'm trying to follow the steps shown here: http://tinyurl.com/ycpjrb6 but the step where I download the kernel source fails (step 2) ... how can I download the kernel source of the kernal I am currently using (2.6.22.18)?
<zulfi> im just seeing if the new ubuntu tweak will work for the 9.04, because i just need a better one ( :
<DaemonFC> well, now Compiz doesn't work with Catalyst 10.2
<oinkoinkoink> What is the channel for Kubuntu
<ic3> hello
<DJones> oinkoinkoink: #kubuntu
<oinkoinkoink> Are they a lot of people?
<DavidSchles> can someone tell me whats going on here: http://dsfdsf3.pastebin.com/d7e604ae9 i need help
<oinkoinkoink> No this channel is dead
<oinkoinkoink> Just like #mandriva
<oinkoinkoink> AHaha
<zulfi> jordan_U  im just seeing if the new ubuntu tweak will work for the 9.04 because i just need a better one ( :
<Jordan_U> DavidSchles, Does the file /etc/passwd.lock exist?
<DJones> oinkoinkoink: I don't know, I only use gnome on my system, so its not a channel I go in, from what people have said its fairly quiet though, it just takes longer to get a response because its quieter
<oinkoinkoink> Yea you have time to compil the entire world before getting an answer
<DavidSchles> Jordan_U: yes
<Jordan_U> DavidSchles, Is there any output from "sudo fuser /etc/passwd.lock" ?
<DavidSchles> Jordan_U: no
<Jordan_U> DavidSchles, Do you use the guest session feature?
<DavidSchles> Jordan_U: rarely
<Jordan_U> DavidSchles, You might have hit this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/432964
<sd232> !moonlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<DavidSchles> Jordan_U: i don't understand though, this will cause firefox to segfault, and break dpkg?
<zulfi> dose anyone know if ubuntu tweak 0.5.1 will work on 9.04
<Jordan_U> DavidSchles, Just to be completely sure nothing legitimately has a lock on /etc/passwd I would reboot, then if they are still there delete /etc/passwd.lock and /etc/shadow.lock
<DavidSchles> Jordan_U: yes i rebooted a few times
<DavidSchles> Jordan_U: so i should just delete those files?
<Jordan_U> DavidSchles, Shouldn't cause firefox to segfault but that is what is causing the problem with dpkg
<Jordan_U> DavidSchles, Yes
<DavidSchles> Jordan_U: ok i will delete
<Jordan_U> DavidSchles, Wait
<DavidSchles> Jordan_U: i believe dpkg failed in updating firefox, and that is causing the segfault
<lsdluna> can someone please give me a quick hand with installing Alfresco please?
<Jordan_U> DavidSchles, Just rename them, accidentally mistyping and deleting /etc/passwd would be disasterous
<DavidSchles> Jordan_U: ok
<antonis> hi
<zulfi> dose anyone know if tweak 0.5.1 will work on ubuntu 9.04?
<joel_> How can I check from within ubuntu to see if my box supports sata disc?
<DavidSchles> Jordan_U: should i restart?
<mgmuscari> i've royally screwed up gdm - now, trying to reinstall the gnome package, i get a dependency problem because i can't install the "fast-user-switch-applet" package. is there a way to ignore this?
<Jordan_U> DavidSchles, No need ( unless the package manager is asking you to )
<thiefy> joel. smash open the case and see if you have sata ports.
<DavidSchles> Jordan_U: thanks, that may have worked
<thiefy> on the motherboard.
<Jordan_U> DavidSchles, np
<hidensoft> hi every body
<DavidSchles> Jordan_U: i think firefox just is installed incorrectly now
<hidensoft> i can play 3gp file
<hidensoft> i have VLC
<hidensoft> but VLC cant play 3GP file
<hidensoft> please help me
<thiefy> what is a 3gp file?
<iceroot> thiefy: mobile phone video
<hidensoft> yes
<thiefy> ah.
<Xarsomyr> re
<hidensoft> please help me
<hidensoft> this is VLC error
<hidensoft> No suitable decoder module:
<hidensoft> VLC does not support the audio or video format "samr". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<thiefy> http://en.softonic.com/s/3gp-codec-vlc
<thiefy> isn't that all you need?
<DaemonFC> http://phoronix.com/forums/showpost.php?p=113079&postcount=41
<DaemonFC> lmao
<alankila> DaemonFC: at times, it does seem like linux steps backwards.
<DaemonFC> alankila, I just install Catalyst 10.2 and Compiz now has a mind of its own :)
<DaemonFC> and their release notes are not even up yet, so who knows what they did? :P
<alankila> still, the poster has the wrong question. How can xorg devs release versions of xorg that don't support drivers that worked for some earlier release? HAven't they heard of backwards compatibility?
<hidensoft> thiefy, that is player , i just need codec
<alankila> THAT is the question. Was this question asked more often, people always had the option of using the old driver that worked.
<DaemonFC> alankila, I am thinking about taking my Radeon out to the shooting range and replacing it with some kind of Geforce
<bloodski> i've got an hfs+ journal fs, and i need to get the userdata like pictures etc, but it says it cannot access the dirs (some dirs (non-personal) i can get access to) and if i try to sudo chmod 777 the user dir, it says it's only mounted as read-only
<DavidSchles> anyone know of a way i can reinstall firefox without loosing bookmarks?
<llutz> DavidSchles: just reinstall it, it won't touch personal settings like bookmarks
<DaemonFC> alankila, Nvidia is usually ahead of X.org
<DavidSchles> llutz: must i remove it first then
<alankila> DaemonFC: true, because they apparently don't use xorg much :) they reimplement large parts of it in their driver
<llutz> DavidSchles: sudo aptitude reinstall firefox
<DaemonFC> sometimes you can even pull X out of git and your Nvidia card still runs. ATI is now 6 months behind X.org
<Jordan_U> alankila, Backwards compatibility is only important when the source isn't available. The Xorg ( and kernel ) devs just don't care about supporting proprietary drivers ( but this discussion should move to #ubuntu-offtopic )
<DaemonFC> it's inexcusable
<alankila> that's why nvidia's stuff works and ATI's stuff doesn't, or every new version update always is broken with ATI.
<DavidSchles> llutz: thanks
<oinkoinkoink> I have problem with Ubuntu, how can i access to Windows Update
<DavidSchles> damn firefox still segfaults
<DaemonFC> bypassing large parts of X when they had DRI 1 made sense
<DaemonFC> it was the way to bypass a lot of X shortcomings and get better performance
<shashank> How to remove folder from /usr/lib?
<DaemonFC> sadly, ATI went along with DRI :)
<thiefy> hidensoft, http://zoom-player.en.softonic.com/ this one says it plays 3gp files.... but i'm sure you could find a codec for vlc somewhere on the intertubes....
<alankila> Jordan_U: I submit as final remark on this matter that USERS will love backwards compatibility, open source or proprietary. THey love that stuff just works.
<shashank> Jordan_U, How to remove folder from /usr/lib
<suigeneris> sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/folder
<suigeneris> shashank, ^^
<shashank> Jordan_U: I have removed a package, but the folder still exists.
<shashank> suigenerisis, Hi!
<shashank> suigeneris, Hi!
<suigeneris> hi
<shashank> suigeneris, can you help?
<suigeneris> with what shashank ?
<shashank> suigeneris, I have a folder to remove from /usr/lib
<shashank> suigeneris, I have removed a package but the folder of the package still persists.
<suigeneris> shashank, try sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/folder
<shashank> suigeneris, I am on it!
<shashank> suigeneris, Thanks!
<suigeneris> shashank, np
<bloodski> i've got an hfs+ journal fs, and i need to get the userdata like pictures etc, but it says it cannot access the dirs (some dirs (non-personal) i can get access to) and if i try to sudo chmod 777 the user dir, it says it's only mounted as read-only
<bloodski> how can i access this dir?
<suigeneris> would any creative webcam work for me?
<joel_> I want to know how fast my processor is and what is supported by it only using the terminal.. how do I do? lshw -short doesn't list processor speed only type
<osvaldo> hey guys morning
<llutz> joel_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<alankila> the problem with cpuinfo is that it lists the currently prevailing CPU speed -- if you have dynamic scaling, the values can be, like, whatever.
<llutz> alankila: the model name often provides missing info
<mamous> hello
<alankila> In case it does, no problem. I thought dmesg might be most reliable, the CPU is identified early.
<mamous> I start my laptop
<joel_> llutz, If I want to check if s-ata is supported.. how do i do that?
<mamous> and it tells me network manager is not running
<mamous> I type /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
<osvaldo> do someone knows a program that works just like Wine?
<mamous> it tells me... : no such file or dirctory
<llutz> joel_: open case, look for s-ata plugs ;) no idea, tried "lspci"?
<mamous> what should it di
<mamous> and my small sister now she did
<mamous> sudo apt-get remove nerwork-manager
<joel_> llutz, i dont rly know how a sata plug looks like.. the processor is a 1250 mhz amd athlon
<alankila> joel_: well, you should definitely open the PC up and study the innards for a while. You'll have to know this stuff if you think the answer to the question is relevant anyway
<llutz> joel_: get the model of your mainboard, feed google with it, if you don't own a manual
<joel_> smart
<joel_> thanks
<alankila> the sata ports are often arranged in a row, at the bottom right edge of the motherboard, they are small rectangular slots which a small flat cable can be inserted, it will be engulfed by plastic & it's keyed so the cable can only go in one way
<thiefy> joel. i'm sure google can also find you a picture of a sata port too.
<thiefy> google knows everything.
<thiefy> hence my previous answer of just looking inside the case after ye know what it looks like.
<alankila> I'd start by opening the case, it's better to know what to look for first, and if you are systematic you'll have a passing familiarity with all the stuff inside at least one PC then. But mobo manuals are the best because they generally list all things of interest, albeit schematically, so you do have to open the case anyway
<thiefy> so we aer all in agreement?
<thiefy> open the bloody case?
<shashank> Help Help Help, I accidentally deleted the cups folder from /usr/lib
<shashank> Help Help Help, I accidentally deleted the cups folder from /usr/lib
<shashank> Can anyone tell me how to get it back?
<alankila> shashank: apt-get --reinstall cups (and all other cups-related packages you can find)
<thiefy> heh
<alankila> eh, apt-get --reinstall install cups
<thiefy> isn't it in yer trash?
<shashank> alankila, I am on it!
<alankila> shashank: try dpkg -l|grep cups to look for other related packages, they might have supplied files under /usr/lib/cups, might not. Also try "dpkg -S /usr/lib/cups"
<alankila> the dpkg -S ought to tell you all packages installed according to the dpkg database which have supplied a file with /usr/lib/cups as part of the path... Hopefully
<shashank> alankila, the first command you gave does not work
<shashank> alankila, that is : apt-get --reinstall cups
<dsandy82> is this where I might query a question to those more knowledgeable than myself?
<thiefy> no.
<shashank> alankila, It reports: E: Invalid operation cups
<thiefy> you are the smartest one here dsandy82
<thiefy> so good luck.
<alankila> shashank: yes, see my updated line
<shashank> alankila, roger
<dsandy82> lol, thanks for the smart ass...I have a family for that though, thank you
<alankila> and the other stuff as well.
<thiefy> i'm your lost twin brother.
<thiefy> ever wonder why you had a twin sized bed?
<thiefy> now you know.
<dsandy82> damn!! lol
<thiefy> mom lied to us.
<dsandy82> so seriously though...
<ikonia> it's ubuntu support discussion
<ikonia> thiefy: keep in mind the topic of this channel please
<thiefy> and she isn't a real queen either. i don't know why she got a queen sized bed.
<ikonia> thiefy: stop please
<thiefy> we're breaking the ice.
<ikonia> enough now
<thiefy> are you gonna be ok ikonia ?
<dsandy82> thanks for the humor though thiefy
<ikonia> thiefy: please check the topic of the channel, and try to keep to it, for idle chatter use #ubuntu-offtopic
<shashank> alankila, I suppose your last command was to set the destination.
<shashank> Alankila, But how do I install the packages?
<thiefy> it's a sad day when some random irc guy scolds you for adding humour to a nerdy conversation which makes someone happy.
<wuola> Do you  guys know of any chinese websites poorly written
<alankila> shashank: err... dpkg -S ? No.
<wuola> I need them immediately
<shashank> Alankila, Yeah
<ikonia> wuola: you've just asked in #ubuntu-offtopic - please keep that discussion in there - this is ubuntu support
<shashank> alankila, that command worked.
<alankila> shashank: "apt-get install" is for installing packages, --reinstall is for forcing an install even though the package already is installed according to database. What more do you want?
<shashank> alankila, but all my attempts to reinstall the cups are in vain.
<shashank> alankila, sorry about that, I will try once more
<alankila> shashank: well, right, the dpkg -S should be a complete list of all files that dpkg thinks should be under /usr/lib/cups & all the package names that supplied these files, so you know which packages to attempt to reinstall
<dsandy82> I just bought an Hannspree HF237, and have installed the official ati drivers for my new 5770 ati card.  the monitor goes to a 1920 x 1080 resolution natively, and I've set the resolution to that, but there's a black border around my desktop, it's not using all the screen
<thiefy> is a hannspree a monitor?
<alankila> shashank: but just in case something still doesn't work after you do it, I have no other suggestion except to extract the complete list of all cups-related packages and install them with some dpkg -l style line that lists all packages.
<dsandy82> yea, 23" monitor
<thiefy> is there a auto config button / setting in the monitor's front buttons? try that...
<thiefy> it'll reconfig it self.
<llutz> dsandy82: "xdpyinfo |grep dimen"   and check "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<shashank> alankila, Here is my problem in detail: 1. the dpkg command you gave worked. 2. What did not work is this command: sudo apt-get --reinstall cups
<alankila> shashank: you failed to notice the correct command I gave on the next line.
<shashank> alakila, Wait I will read again.
<alankila> shashank: it's annoying, I always forget to type --reinstall install because to my mind I already told apt-get to install something, I somehow always omit the second parameter.
<dsandy82> yea, I went through the monitors menu's can't find anything useful there, do a factory reset, nothing, and ensure I'm set to use the HDMI connection.  Funny thing is in my windows install, the desktop is too big for the monitor at the same resolution
<rasse> how to integrate php irc chat room inside a website ?
<shashank> alankila, that worked!
<shashank> alankila: Thanks!
<helmut_> Hallo
<alankila> shashank: make sure you have all packages that supplied files under that dir reinstalled.
<shashank> alankila, roger that
<dsandy82> llutz my result is as follows   "dimensions:    1920x1080 pixels (508x286 millimeters)"
<alankila> shashank: and if you ever mess up the same way in /etc, know that reinstalling the packages does not bring new files under /etc. The packages must be removed and reinstalled. Or I have found no way.
<kthomas_vh> I have no root passwd set (using keys) but my AWS instance now asks for a root passwd as well as key;  solution?
<dsandy82> I've tried SO MANY google searches on this, either with the monitor name, graphics card...even replaced graphics card...can't find anything pertaining
<jad> q: what is the significance of the number  n  in :     command (n)
<thiefy> n is a letter.
<thiefy> command n - doesn't that refer to isteve's OS - meaning command n is like saying 'new'
<thiefy> like, in windows ctrl - n is for new.
<songer> hello
<jad> sorry, for example:   anacron (8)
<llutz> jad: refers to manpage from part 8
<songer> i need your help vlc can't play audio movies very well?
<llutz> man 8 anacron
<kthomas_vh> HELO songer@76.91.*
<alankila> and part 8 is for administrative tools. Just annoying obsolete manpage jargon, they ought to really do something about that.
<songer>  somebody know why?
<llutz> jad: read "man man"
<alankila> it's annoying that helps system is itself obtuse enough to need a manual :)
<kthomas_vh> um,  sections to man are useful :)
<alankila> kthomas_vh: not denying they are useful. Just that numeric sections are annoying jargon.
<kthomas_vh> well-- sure-- what's the alternative?
<alankila> why couldn't it say "administrative tools" instead of 8?
<llutz> too much typing
<jad> thx llutz
<kthomas_vh> because man adminstrative tools ...
<kthomas_vh> ^ what llut_z said :)
 * kthomas_vh moans
<alankila> you don't have to type "man 'administratie tools' anacron". Just "man anacron". Any friendly system will scan what is available and show what it finds, if mulstiple matches then you pick what you want to see, and the numeric shortcuts could still work if you want them.
 * kthomas_vh kills instance 
<kthomas_vh> goete moerge,  ChaosR
<dsandy82> llutz, did you see my answer to your solution request?
<vivek> i want to install dictionary can anyone tell me steps?
<llutz> dsandy82: yes, but it messes my only idea
<ddavids> vivek: i have also been looking for an offline dictionaryto install in karmic to no avail, anybody got clues?
<dsandy82> yea, I've been on this all day...it's like the resolution is right, but the monitor is reporting itself a smaller size or something
 * alankila also hates gnu info pages. It's super annoying that half of stuff is in man and other half in info, and all things have man pages per policy but the man pages kindly tell you that this page is obsolete and you might find more up-to-date stuff at info... But I sense I'm getting too ranty here.
<sinthetek> i was hoping perhaps someone could explain to me some details on grub2... i would like to change how the boot menu describes the bootable oses and remove a few
<ddavids> any offline dictionary on ubuntu?
<llutz> ddavids: ding
<sinthetek> i'm going through grub2 ubuntu-wiki now but nothing seems to jump out at me so far
<ddavids> illutz: pls what is ding?
<llutz> !info ding
<ichat> strange,   installing from ubuntu-server x64  9.10  fails to install grub,  but with the exact same part screen (i only format volumes),  and a  ubuntu-aternative-desktop systeem it works fine
<ubottu> ding (source: ding): Graphical dictionary lookup program for Unix (Tk). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-3ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 90 kB, installed size 412 kB
<fodder> unplug the power on the monitor in case it had a power spike
<crissi2> hi
<llutz> ddavids: see ubottu
<crissi2> how i can control the splash screen duration?
<kemsiro> i follow as suggestion of someone here to use 'arp' to find out MAC address of other PC on LAN
<ddavids> ilutz: how do i see ubottu
<llutz> !info ding> ddavids
<ubottu> 'ddavids' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<kemsiro> it turns out that only win 7's HWaddr is shown, xp is not ...
<kthomas_vh> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<llutz> !info ding > ddavids
<Jordan_U> sinthetek, First look in /etc/default/grub for basic configuration options, if you want to do more you might have to either create manual entries or edit the scripts in /etc/grub.d/
<dsandy82> unplugged, and plugged in monitor.....no change
<dsandy82> this is a brand new out of the box monitor
<dsandy82> starting to want to go back to my old one
<fodder> did you unplug power for 30-60 secs ?
<dsandy82> 30
<kemsiro> anyone ? i need to find out MAC address of PC on LAN ..
<Researcher> Hello everyone.
<fodder> good enough, that was my quick fix
<stopmv> is it normal that banshee uses 95m memory
<Researcher> kemsiro : arp -a will work for you
<dsandy82> would the power cord make any difference?  I just used the one from my old monitor, since it's the same plug
<Jordan_U> kemsiro, arp <ip>
<alankila> stopmv: afraid so, it's done in a developer-friendly language, allegedly, but one that is less conservative on memory.
<fodder> shouldn't make any difference
<viniciusandre> is there any way of copying a file to a tar file preserving all the directory path?
<viniciusandre> i mean, automatically create all the folders
<stopmv> akankila thanks
<dsandy82> yawn, alright, I'll try some more tomorrow before work, gotta goto bed for now, thanks anyways for now guys
<BlackDalek> is an external dial-up modem likely to work "out of the box" for sending faxes using efax?
<Jordan_U> viniciusandre, That's the default with the tar command
<viniciusandre> Jordan_U, Oo
<Jordan_U> viniciusandre, It will keep the entire path you give it
<sinthetek> Jordan_U do you know if it is bad to revert to grub1? i have a bad hd in here with several oses (for recovery) and 6 on the main one as well. i just need to clearly distinguish which installs are which
<viniciusandre> Jordan_U, let me see
<bloodski> i've got an hfs+ journal fs, and i need to get the userdata like pictures etc, but it says it cannot access the dirs (some dirs (non-personal) i can get access to) and if i try to sudo chmod 777 the user dir, it says it's only mounted as read-only
<bloodski> how can i access this dir?
<alankila> bloodski: sudo ls works?
<bloodski> sudo ls? alankila?
<alankila> bloodski: if it's a local permissions issue, sudoing the filesystem access commands make them work, no matter what permissions.
<Jordan_U> sinthetek, If you actually look at it grub legacy isn't actually any simpler for that.
<alankila> bloodski: if there is no write support for the fs, you can't modify the filesystem.
<alankila> (or if there is, but it has been mounted read-only for some reason, such as consistency failure detected by driver, don't know enough to tell.)
<BlackDalek> are those mini USB modems "real" modems or just softmodem/winmodem jobbies?
<bloodski> alankila: not sure what has happened
<Nastya> Good morning everyone!
<Sudeep> I had Grub Legacy earlier, upgraded my ubuntu to 9.10 and now i have Grub 2 but Im unable to boot into my Windows os now. I tried configuring the file  etc/grub.d/40_custom but still cudn't boot into Windows should I revert back to Grub Legacy or its the problem with my windows partition.
<zvacet> !hi| Nastya
<bloodski> but sudo cmd wont help it seems alankila
<ubottu> Nastya: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Speedy2> BlackDalek: Probably depends on the chipset.
<sinthetek> Jordan_U editing literal strings and being able to see clear association between device/partition and those literal strings seems a lot simpler than whatever grub2 seems to do
<alankila> bloodski: oh well, it was worth a try.
<bloodski> sure, i'll plug it in to another box and see, not hoping for anything really tho
<Jordan_U> sinthetek, Except the whole part about comments-that-aren't-really-comments and some areas that you can edit but will be overwritten without asking when you run update-grub and others that won't
<Jordan_U> sinthetek, If you want to manually edit the menu entries for your other OS's then copy them from your grub.cfg into /etc/grub.d/40_custom then remove or "sudo chmod -x" /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober. Then you can edit /etc/grub.d/40_custom however you want.
<bloodski> this is giving me such a headache
<Lonniebiz> Any rsync experts here?
<stdisease> Lonniebiz, there's bound to be some here of 1300 people
<Jordan_U> sinthetek, If you want to see some of the confusion caused by how grub legacy's update-grub works in debian / ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/21412
<Lonniebiz> I've been backing up with rsync, but can't find one article exclusively dedicated to restoring with rsync.
<bloodski> can i mount a filesystem and force it to have write permissions?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Lonniebiz
<ubottu> Lonniebiz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stdisease> bloodski, -o rw in the mount command or 'rw' in the fstab
<Lonniebiz> If I have ten folders that I've explicitly backup using an rsync command, how do I later restore those same ten folders to what is on the backup server?
<alankila> bloodski: if the driver has no write capability, obviously not. Otherwise it should be default.
<bloodski> stdisease: okay, thx
<llutz> Lonniebiz: just copy the files or use rync in reverse direcction
<Lonniebiz> ubottu, I'll do that next time.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dsandy82> llutz, wanted to report to you on the issue
<bloodski> downloadin hfsplus
<dsandy82> toyed around in the catalyst control panel, found scaling......setting scaling to the far right solved the black border issue
<stdisease> being told by a but that it's not intelligent makes you feel terrible!
<stdisease> *bot
<lvlint> where do i go to change the gnome-terminal hotkeys.. specifically ctrl+shift+pageup or pagedwn to switch tabs?
<llutz> dsandy82: so stupid proprietary driver issue?
<stdisease>  lvlint in the profile options?
<fodder> wd dsandy82
<Lonniebiz> llutz, I need to do it with rsync. The thing I don't understand is, when I back them up, I back them up to a sub folder of a home directory, but when I restore, it is not putting them back where they were (syncing), instead it is copying to another location.
<stdisease> lvlint, hmm Edit->Keyboard shortcuts
<Hakisho> Hi, has someone got a working sshfs mount through pam_mount (with password or keyfile) in 9.10?
<zslashz> hey
<dsandy82> llutz, perhaps not...to be honest it was like this and worse when i had the open source ati driver in place...plus I had a big "AMG unsupported hardware" watermark in the bottom
<Lonniebiz> llutz, I think I'm figuring out why right now. Thanks.
<zslashz> how do i run a .lnl file on ubuntu?
<llutz> Lonniebiz: missing / at pathes
<stdisease> zslashz, you have got to figure out what applications works on .lnl files first, and then install it
<lvlint> thank you stdisease
<llutz> dsandy82: i never had any ATI but that sounds .... odd
<Lonniebiz> llutz, elaborate just a little. What do you mean by at paths, and what does the / you typed represent? Sorry you have to be so explicit with me.
<zslashz> stdisease : i know the files and it targets a server over vpn
<zslashz> stdisease : but i cant get it to work as it does under windows
<at> my wine doesnt recognize the sound card ... any help ?
<stdisease> Lonniebiz, '/' are directory separators on Unix, much like \ on windows
<dsandy82> llutz isn't it just?  well lesson learned, black borders and image taking up too much or not enough screen with an HDMI connection might  = scaling options.
<llutz> Lonniebiz: if you type "rsync -aux path/ /target/" it will create contents of "path" but not "path". if you use "rsync -aux path target/" it will copy "path/withallcontents"
<dsandy82> goodnight, and think you for the help
<stdisease> zslashz, what software do you usually use to open '.lnl' files?
<shazbotmcnasty> at, wut
<shazbotmcnasty> wait nvm
<shazbotmcnasty> sleep
<Nastya> hi everyone.Where can I disable acpi in ubuntu 9.10?
<zslashz> stdisease : its a brokarage program running on top of an oracle platform ..i installed it using crossoverlinux
<Lonniebiz> llutz, I did read that before in the man page; thanks for reminding me. I think I'll accomplish what I'm trying with your reminder.
<llutz> Lonniebiz: the trailing / makes a big difference
<at> shazbotmcnasty, i have Wine application on my ubuntu and its doesnt recognize the sound card
<stdisease> zslashz, and it's not functioning correctly with crossover/wine ?
<indus> also, generally red or blue in color flat looking ports , say 2 mm thick and 8 mm wide
<zslashz> stdisease : it installed successfully...but to operate i have to link the program to the server in another place using the .lnk file
<indus> oops late post
<indus> Nastya, in grub boot
<zslashz> stdisease : could i make a custom launcher on desktop to do that? or doesnt it support wine?
<indus> Nastya, for temporary disable, during grub boot press e and enter line acpi=off to kernel line
<indus> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Nastya> indus: Where Can I find grub boot? in 8.10 it was in /boot/grub/menu.lst. But I unable to find this file in 9.10
<indus> Nastya, yes hold ill tell you
<at> any one can help me with Wine application and sound card ?
<F15ch3r> hello
<stdisease> zslashz, perhaps I'm not really getting your point, you could try #winehq
<F15ch3r> the package of openswan in hardy is buggy and old.. this is what an openswan dev has told me..
<skuzzel> hello all
<indus> Nastya, /etc/default/grub
<krishan> how can we use gtalk in ubuntu?
<F15ch3r> hardy support 2.4.x and the latest openswan has released 2.6.x.. where can I find the newest openswan version in ubuntu packages ?
<Nastya> indus: thank you
<RPG-Master> I'm trying to install the Nvidia 195 drivers but I keep getting this error: "installarchives() failed"
<indus> Nastya, no wait
<indus> Nastya, i am reading a bit
<remoteCTRL1> anyone familiar with freeradius?
<skuzzel> hmm a lot of people need help huh
<remoteCTRL1> i am getting this nasty "No authenticate method (Auth-Type) configuration found for the request: Rejecting the user" error but i cant seem to figure out why
<at> any body here knows about WINE application
<Researcher> can any one tell me about web cache proxy other then squid ?
<skuzzel> does anyone have experience getting ubuntu to recognize a wireless card
<stdisease> at,  possibly, you didn't really ask specifically, also try #winehq
<remoteCTRL1> Researcher: polipo
<remoteCTRL1> skuzzel: what card is it?
<skuzzel> I don't know
<skuzzel> the one in my laptop heh
<jve> I'm trying to install the daily build of lucid server from a usb stick onto a computer without a harddisk but with a sd-card. But when i come to the partitioning part in the install the sd-card does not show up. Haven't the server install got support for sd-cards?
<Researcher> remoteCTRL1 : polipo work as transparent ?
<indus> Nastya, grub2 sucks, sorry i coudnt understand it
<remoteCTRL1> Researcher: afaik yes
<bloodski> is there a keyboard shortcut that can shutdown ubuntu (9.04)?
<tunji> hi. i have tried installing nvidia driver on 9.10 but keep getting this message "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-190_190.53-0ubuntu1~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa10_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 2"... can anyone advise... at the moment it is running in low graphics mode.
<Nastya> indus: have you known why they moved menu lst to /etc/default?
<stdisease> skuzzel, in the default environment, try System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<HardDisk> jve: #ubuntu+1 for beta support
<remoteCTRL1> bloodski: not a default one but you can configure a keyboard shortcut in your preferences to execute shutdown
<bloodski> remoteCTRL1: care of telling me how, appreciate it if so
<indus> Nastya, they didnt move anything, grub2 is all new now, so menu.lst now appears ujnder /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<stdisease> If hardware support for your wlan card is possible it will present you with driver options, if not you will have to find out what hardware you have and download/compile the driver for the system
<remoteCTRL1> bloodski: gimme a sec
<indus> Nastya, open and see
<jve> HardDisk: thx i will try there
<bloodski> thx remoteCTRL1
<tunji> can anyone help me install nvidia drivers?
<hateball> !nvidia
<stdisease> tunji, be a bit more specific, please
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RPG-Master> I'm trying to install the Nvidia 195 drivers but I keep getting this error: "installarchives() failed"
<skuzzel> h
<skuzzel> hmm
<indus> can anyone help me edit the grub.cfg file
<HardDisk> tunji, click system/admin/hardware drivers/enable the Nvidia driver you want.
<RPG-Master> And now I can't go back to the 180 drivers :(
<indus> i need to make changes
<remoteCTRL1> bloodski: go to system/preferences/keyboard shortcuts then click on add, name it enter shutdown -h into the command line then click ok, after that highlight the net shortcut in the list by clicking on it and press your keys->done
<nmvictor> indus: what about it?
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: whats the problem?
<tunji> HardDisk: none are listed...
<tunji> HardDisk: it says no proprietary drivers found
<indus> nmvictor, i want to add line acpi=off to the kernel line
<indus> nmvictor, but it says do not edit this file , so what the hell should i edit
<skuzzel> Hmm well that didn't seem to work
<stdisease> indus, add that to /etc/default/grub and rerun update-grub2
<remoteCTRL1> tunji:  what does the command lspci | grep vga return?
<remoteCTRL1> i need help with freeradius pls!
<sambru> hey there
<piotr_> asdfasdf
<piotr_> d
<morena> hola
<piotr_> test
<sambru> we can see that, piotr
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: nothing
<nmvictor> is their anyone here using lisp and generally an emacs pro i.e he could help me debug my .emacs file?
<piotr_> ok. sorry
<indus> stdisease, so copy paste the ubuntu entry from grub.cfg to /etc/default/grub and edit it?
<stdisease> piotr_, stop that for the love'a..
<morena> kien eres
<RPG-Master> So, no help for me? :(
<sambru> was just responding, in case you weren't sure :)
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: do lspci again without the grep pls and pastebin it
<piotr_> im first time here
<indus> RPG-Master, what happened
<morena> habla een español
<piotr_> very sorry
<remoteCTRL1> !es morena
<indus> !hi | piotr_
<ubottu> piotr_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nmvictor> indus: i was helping someone yesterday, with something to do with grub.cfg, you havent told me your prob
<sambru> anyone been running chrome on karmic and having crash issues?
<RPG-Master> indus:  I'm trying to install the Nvidia 195 drivers but I keep getting this error: "installarchives() failed"
<RPG-Master> And now I can't go back to the 180 drivers :(
<remoteCTRL1> whats ubottus short for spanish?
<muhku_> Hi all!
<indus> nmvictor, actually i need to edit the kernel line in one of the ubuntu entries
<stdisease> indus, no, add that to the line that says "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT" then 'sudo update-grub2'
<indus> nmvictor, like adding some line acpi=off
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3c3f9e8
<muhku_> I got problem with ubuntu 9.10 and my sound dont work
<muhku_> can anyone help me
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: k, just a sec
<morena> hola
<indus> stdisease, is /et/default/grub a directory?
<remoteCTRL1> !ask | muhku_
<ubottu> muhku_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skuzzel> I think I have a broadcom wireless card, and I can't get ubuntu to recognize it
<stdisease> indus, it's a text file
<remoteCTRL1> !es > remoteCTRL1
<ubottu> remoteCTRL1, please see my private message
<stdisease> indus, just try and edit it you'll see
<morena> qe hableis en español joder
<remoteCTRL1> !es | morena
<ubottu> morena: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<remoteCTRL1> morena: nos disculpamos per no:P
<stdisease> morena, no hablemos espanol aqui, try #ubuntu-es :)
<morena> hombre uno hablando en espanoñol
<littlegreen> RPG-Master where did you get those drivers from?
<rww> ubottu: es | morena
<ubottu> morena: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<morena> hola
<indus> stdisease, aah ok there i add acpi=off ok nice
<RPG-Master> littlegreen: google "nvidia ppa"
<RPG-Master> first link
<stdisease> indus, :)
<nmvictor> indus: just edit, try to overide the warning at u\your own peril, i had a serious kernel panic that forced me to edit it, now things are good, remember you can always revert your changes if worse gets to worst.Only that for yesterday, the one i was assisting couldnt save the file, alot to do with extra permissions i guess
<user23> hi, someone here can help with via chrome 9 drivers ?
<skuzzel> Does anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognize a broadcom wireless card?
<stdisease> skuzzel, depends what make your card is
<stdisease> what model
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: ok you got two ways, either you install envy and have it install the driver automatically or you download the driver from nvidia.com and isntall it yourself, its not that hard actually...
<indus> stdisease, and to add custom i go to /etc/grub.d/40_custom right?
<muhku_> Can anyone help me with my problem? Sounds dont work...
<skuzzel> I will try and find out and be back
<remoteCTRL1> skuzzel: you might need a fiormware there, what model ist it?
<indus> skuzzel, ask ubuntu nicely and pray :) or use the system>admin>harware drivers
<stdisease> indus, right, those will be pasted into grub.cfg as is
<skuzzel> I tried that indus but it didn't work
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: thanks.. i'll try envy
<user23> hi, someone here can help with via chrome 9 drivers ?
<indus> stdisease, but have to run update grub too always?
<littlegreen> RPG-Master I realy wouldn't do that if I were you. Download drivers from nvidia.com or via your Hardware Drivers applet in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers. Drivers in "some webpage" are not reliable.
<muhku_> Can anyone help me with my problem? Sounds dont work...
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: good luck with it!:)
<sambru> NVidia's drivers on their website have worked pretty good for me
<stdisease> skuzzel, see if you can dig up something by searching 'apt-cache search broadcom'
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: is it envycore i install?
<indus> RPG-Master, stop using ppas
<littlegreen> RPG-Master what's your NVidia Card?
<stdisease> indus, right
<indus> oh he left
<remoteCTRL1> muhku_: what "does not work" mean, can you specify what you are doing and what the result is?
<stdisease> indus, you don't have to if you edit grub.cfg dirrectly though
<indus> stdisease, ok thanks a lot, i dont use grub2 but many have questions, so iam now ready to sc*ew their systems
<Ox0000> What is the process controlling my webcam? I'm gonna kill it.
<stdisease> indus, heh
<indus> stdisease, that file is not meant to be edited it says clearly
<indus> stdisease, but thats a fake warning i always believed
<stdisease> indus, well 'not meant to' means different things for different people, hehe
<indus> system wont explode as far as i know
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: do sudo apt-cache search envy and sudo apt-get install all the three packages that search returns
<indus> stdisease, and the explanation why it should not be edited does not exist :)
<skuzzel> stdisease it said to use fwcutter
<user23> hi, someone here can help with via chrome 9 drivers ?
<indus> user23, via chrome 9 what is it
<skuzzel> which I already downloaded and installed and it didn't help
<muhku_> I mean that i cant just hear anything... I've tried downlaod drivers but dont get these work....
<indus> user23, isnt that driver built into the system
<stdisease> indus, for most cases because of automatic regeneration & overwriting your changes
<remoteCTRL1> indus: nope that warning is for serious edit the /etc/default/grub filoe instead
<grub_problems> hello - I have ubuntu 9.10 installed in windows. Grub no longer loads it, just takes me to grub command prompt.  any ideas?
<indus> remoteCTRL1, tell me what happens if i edit
<remoteCTRL1> indus: it will be overwritten next time you update your kernel
<indus> remoteCTRL1, hmmmmmmmmm
<stdisease> grub_problems, ubuntu 9.10 installed in windows? how does that work??
<skuzzel> okay I think I have a brcm94311mcg broadcom wireless card, any tips on getting ubuntu to recognize it?
 * indus is trying to think how that might affect boot
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: SystemError: installArchives() failed
<remoteCTRL1> indus: or install anything that installs itself into the kernel and thus executes grub commands after that
<user23> indus, no, the buit in driver dosent work well
<grub_problems> put the cd in - then it installs as dual boot.
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: that's what i get when i try to install the driver
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: when doing what?
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: hardware drivers
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: erm... is that a clean fresh install we are talking about or have you been tinkering alreaqdy?
<indus> remoteCTRL1, so lets say it overwrites the cfg when kernel is updated, how will it harm ?
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: system/admin/hazrdware drivers
<indus> user23, do you have the drivers downloaded?
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: i tinkered...
<remoteCTRL1> indus: it will not consider the changes you made previously anymore? but i see no point in not editing /etc/default/grub anyways;)
<indus> remoteCTRL1, aah i can live with that
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: have you already installed anything there?
<indus> remoteCTRL1, but thanks anyway :)
<user23> indus, yes , installed it, and it gives me blank on startup screen
<remoteCTRL1> indus: why wouldnt you edit the proper file? :D
<indus> ill change it  again :D remoteCTRL1 edit
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: nope, nothing can install... always giving same error
<grub_problems> so, how can I start ubuntu from grub command prompt?
<AdvoWork> my /opt/ directory is getting full 99%, i keep deleting stuff, but something is writing back to it, i had it down to 95% of a 200G HD, and it keeps going back up. How can i find out whats currently filling it?
<indus> remoteCTRL1, iam a bit lazy and i have the menu.lst hangover :D
<remoteCTRL1> tunji gimme a sec
<tuxx> Hello. The Server-edition installer doesn't support raid as I've understood, hence I need the Alternative-installer. But is the alternative-installer setup with the server-presets, eg. kernel-version etc., all the stuff that makes the server-edition interesting...
<indus> grub_problems, you probably cant, try typing continue there
<remoteCTRL1> indus: takes like 5 minutes to figure out the basics for grub2;)
<skuzzel> okay actually I have a broadcom wireless card,  bcm94311mcg model, any tips getting ubuntu to recognize it?
<indus> remoteCTRL1, yes i have understood it now ,thanks to stdisease and you too
<LSD|Ninja> skuzzel: remove it and replace it with something that doesn't suck :P
<skuzzel> haha
<skuzzel> It's a cheap laptop though
<sambru> lol @ ninja
<indus> user23, blank screen on startiing system?
<remoteCTRL1> indus: hehehe you are welcome my freind
<skuzzel> and I have a usb card I'm on right now if it comes down to it, I could just stick with it
<user23> indus, yes
<sambru> could you get a cheap usb wireless card skuzz?
<sambru> aha - you already have one! :P
<LSD|Ninja> I'm only half joking. Replacing the Broadcom wifi card in my sisters laptop was quite possibly the single best upgrade I ever made to it
<indus> user23, due you have a terminal?
<grub_problems> but why would it not be loading automatically anymore when i select 'ubuntu'?
<stdisease> skuzzel, you have something like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/153683 - my broadcom wlan runs fine though
<indus> grub_problems, grub messed up, try live cd to recover
<stdisease> skuzzel, google is your friend in any case
<skuzzel> yeah I'v come up with stuff for version 7.10
<grub_problems> indus: ok, so i boot on live cd, then what?  i am using the same laptop in windows now, can i fix it from here?
<indus> iam tired of hardware manufacturers not supporting drivers with linux
<LSD|Ninja> skuzzel: If you have network access by some other means then you may be able to get the broadcom working through the restricted drivers manager
<indus> grub_problems, how can you fix grub from windows? is this a wubi insrtall?
<grub_problems> yes
<indus> grub_problems, then forget it, i suggest you reinstall
<indus> grub_problems, wubi aint that great
<grub_problems> argh...ok
<indus> grub_problems, in any case, need the live cd which will boot into ubuntu
<indus> windows has notinh to do with it
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: what does sudo apt-get -f install return?
<indus> grub_problems, but i think its difficult to repair a wubi grub problem
<Lantizia1> Would you say (package versioning wise) Hardy is to Lenny, as Dapper is to Etch?
<indus> can anyone else suggest
<grub_problems> thanks indus, will try live cd.  the last time i was in ubuntu, i mounted windows but did not umount, could that be it?
<indus> grub_problems, mounted windows?> how
<brainbox> hey guys, anyone here ever been so evil to want to enforce banners on all their virtual hosting users? How would one want to... if they were an evil person
<stdisease> grub_problems, boot from the live CD, then invoke grub-install on your HD device
<brainbox> lol...
<remoteCTRL1> bazhang: hi dude, happen to have experience on freeradius?
<indus> heh 'invoke'
<grub_problems> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/win
<stdisease> indus, s/he probably means mounted the partition
<grub_problems> i mean windows partition
<indus> grub_problems, no that wont cause grub issues
<remoteCTRL1> brainbox: best ask in #httpd
<brainbox> ty
<remoteCTRL1> brainbox: np
<stdisease> grub_problems, what would cause issues if you tried to install another OS after
<indus> grub_problems, use live cd and do a sudo grub-install /dev/device
<indus> but iam wondering about the stage1 and steps of grub 1
<indus> whats that for grub 2
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m9e435d2
<_dsl> i have an aging Freesco computer that i'd like to replace with an ubuntu box. It would need to be able to accept incoming dial up connections and run an ftp server. the latter seems straightforward but what would i need to accept connections?
<indus> remoteCTRL1, what are the steps to repair grub2
<AdvoWork> ive ive got a massive directory, ie 20gb, is there a way I can just quikcly delete this? it takes ages using rm -r
<remoteCTRL1> indus: lowl? how would i know what needs fixing?;)
<stdisease> _dsl, you need the right hardware and the driver to support it and the software to accept the connections and run the appopriate actions
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: that acrtually looks like it fixed it now but there are some lines of the output missing, right?
<johntramp> hi. when visiting sites like www.reddit.com my firefox freezes for about 10 seconds or so. anyone know why this is?
<skuzzel1> Hey I just wanted to say thanks to lsdninja and std
<indus> remoteCTRL1, i mean for exsample grub error 15\
<skuzzel1> Third try was the try with the drivers manager
<remoteCTRL1> indus: what are you actually trying to accomplish? what does not work?
<skuzzel1> or the charm rather
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: that's all that was shown ...
<remoteCTRL1> indus: and btw sudo apt-get purge grub2 && sudo apt-get install grub is also an option ...  last ressort tho...
<indus> remoteCTRL1, i have no problems ,but lets say grub cant find my boot stage
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: for my taste that looks like stuck... what happens if you execute exactly the same command again?
<indus> user23, hi is this ubuntu 8.04?
<user23> indus, ubuntu 9.04
<remoteCTRL1> indus: like stage 1.5? in that case thats probably because its not there, just execute grub-install and then update-grub, that should fix it
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: same output
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: that is really odd...
<indus> remoteCTRL1, are you telling me,grub 2 doesnt suffer from the same problems grub 1 had? like erro 15 or error 22 etc
<remoteCTRL1> tunji i guess if you restart your computer youll get stuck in a low graphics mode again...
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: yes
<remoteCTRL1> indus: frankly spoken i have not rehearsed grub error codes;)
<_dsl> stdisease: :D it'll be using a zoom modem so drivers etc shouldn't be a problem hopefully. what software would i need installed (some sort of router I guess?)
<indus> user23, have you tried googling then got tired and ended up here ?:)
<indus> remoteCTRL1, hehe i did
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: i think i'll try a fresh install... and won't muck about with third-party repos ;)#
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: thanks for all your help
<indus> user23, did you compile the via drivers?
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: the problem is that your system is "hanging" in some undefined package status, this has as a consequence that not only the graphics driver is not working but als that you cannot install/uninstall anything else...
<user23> indus, compile ?
<indus> user23, ok do 1 thing, check errors in /var/log/Xorg.log
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: if it is a fresh isntall i suggest you just do it once more...
<indus> user23, can you paste it , type cat /var/log/Xorg.log
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: np:)
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: yeah, it was a frsh install... that i then mucked up!
<indus> down with grub 2, hail grub 1 :)
<stdisease> _dsl, something like ipppd I suppose
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: well sh** happens, just install it once more, takes like 20 min;)
<remoteCTRL1> indus: rofl
<remoteCTRL1> freeradius, anybody PLEASE?
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: before i do reinstall... would you advise not to use playdeb.net?
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: frankly spoken i have no clue what that is?
<user23> indus, u want the log file ?
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: ah, ok... it's a third-party repo with games basically... maybe i should just stick to games in the official ubuntu repos...
<tunji> remoteCTRL1: anyway... off to reinstall. thanks once again :)
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: i dont think that is the issue...
<remoteCTRL1> tunji: np and good luck this time!
<xguru> has anyone got the blackberry software cd to install in ubuntu?
<user23> indus, u want the log file ?
<xguru> indus,  thanks for the help the other day!  sound is working great!
<_dsl> stdisease: thanks...reading
<bloodski> i got this hfs formatted drive that i need to access in ubuntu 9.10, sudo chmod says fs is read-only, is there anyway of changing permissions so i can access some of the dirs on that drive?
<indus> xguru, what help
<indus> who are you , i dont remember you
<indus> :D
<indus> user23, yes i want
<indus> !paste | user23
<ubottu> user23: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xguru> indus,  maybe a week ago you helped me with my sound muting every time i rebooted.  After i figured it out you went idle before i could say thanks :)  i had to "alsactl store" and then add the "alsactl restore" in the system startup application
<indus> xguru, aah hmm
<indus> hehe nice
<indus> sometimes, people also forget to clean their ears :) that helps sometimes
<Lantizia1> Would you say (package versioning wise) Hardy is to Lenny, as Dapper is to Etch?
<xguru> :)
<indus> user23, hi did you paste?
<indus> xguru, have any more questions?
<indus> hth
<user23> indus, im trying to send it to ya
<indus> user23, yes just give me the url
<bloodski> i got this hfs formatted drive that i need to access in ubuntu 9.10, sudo chmod says fs is read-only, is there anyway of changing permissions so i can access some of the dirs on that drive?
<indus> user23, you know the process?
<thwapp> o/  Anyone about who might be willing to help figure out a sound issue?
<xguru> indus, nah not really....i'm currently looking up how to install the Blackberry software in ubuntu.  This way i can create themes and such
<user23> indus, no
<indus> user23, have no fear,
<sheepz> cat --help
<sheepz> whoops
<indus> user23, ok paste the contents there, then click on send , then the page refreshes, and you get a new url, copy and psate the url here
<stdisease> sheepz, cat --haaalp
<Cybert1nus> how can I add a module to my initrd? I've added them in /etc/modules and ran update-initramfs -k all -u, but they still aren't loaded during boot. What am I doing wrong?
<avelldiroll> Hello, I remember a website that listed the changelog of the last added packages to the repositories, but I can't find it again ... does this ring a bell to anybody ?
<thwapp> Anyone about who might be willing to help figure out a sound issue?
<erUSUL> Cybert1nus: /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<tasslehoff> how do I change my username? guess I want to change username, name of home folder accordingly, and all file permissions
<erUSUL> tasslehoff: man usermod
<stdisease> thwapp, just describe and maaybe someone might be able to assist
<stdisease> *maybe
<Cybert1nus> erUSUL: ah thnx, that looks like the correct file indeed. Gonna add them there :)
<stdisease> although mayybe is more like it...
<stdisease> *maaybe even..
<Cybert1nus> erUSUL: but Busybox doesn't have an editor, so I need to reboot to a live CD first
<bloodski> is there anyway of making a mounte filesystem that's read-only, have read/write permissions? tried forcing it in fstab, but didnt help
<erUSUL> bloodski: if the driver does not support rw operaton you can not change that
<tasslehoff> erUSUL: yeah. this changes only username, so I guess the rest would have to be done manually. thanks.
<user23> indus, the url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/379001/
<erUSUL> tasslehoff: true. but you only have to move a directory. easy
<erUSUL> tasslehoff: sudo mv /home/olduser /home/newusername
<stdisease> tasslehoff, or supply the --home/-d options to usermod
<erUSUL> tasslehoff: i would do all of this in recovery mode
<stdisease> --home -m
<tasslehoff> erUSUL: yeah, and I don't need to change permissions, since my uid is the same?
<ben_q> hello, which program can I use to create an iso of a video dvd? diskdump does not remove the copy-protection and the iso is thus not playable on a mediatank :(
<stdisease> tasslehoff, rtfm really, 'man usermod'
<thwapp> LOL..  Ok..  I'm fairly new to ubuntu...  It took me quite a bit to get the system setup..  running an EVGA 780i SLI Mainboard with an Intel Q9400 proc, 4 gb ram, and an nVidia GeForce GTX 260 Maxcore.  I've somehow managed to get the drivers for everything but the on-board sound card installed and was hoping someone could point me in the right direction.  Ubuntu autodetected something, but I have no idea what it's done, or how to even look i
<obscurant1st> yesterday i asked here which is the file to be edited for changing the boot menu in grub2
<obscurant1st> well it is /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<erUSUL> tasslehoff: that's my thinking yes
<stdisease> tasslehoff, your uid is supposed to stay the same unless you change it
<tasslehoff> stdisease: yep :)
<stdisease> -u/--uid
<tasslehoff> stdisease: I know. I just wondered if file permissions are okay with the username changing
<erUSUL> ben_q: dvd95?
<ben_q> dvd95 seems to make the iso's smaller
<EvilDennisR> tasslehoff: file permissions should be fine if the username is changing and not the uid
<stdisease> tasslehoff, ah totally, as you seem to have figured out
<tasslehoff> stdisease: yep :)
<tasslehoff> stdisease: EvilDennisR: erUSUL: thanks :)
<indus> user23, nice log file :) give me some time to read it
<thwapp> Well, either I didn't describe something right, or nobody can help me..  either way, I'm giving up for the night and crashing..  night...
<indus> user23, how did you install the driver
<Lonniebiz> Using rsync, lets say I back up drives c and d on a windows machine, to and ssh linux server. After this, I decide that I want to restore drive c and d so that they are in sync with the backup. How do I specify the "root" destination with a cygwin path?
<indus> user23, also paste for me /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Cybert1nus> erUSUL: I added the needed modules to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and ran update-initramfs -k all -u. The modules still aren't loaded :(
<erUSUL> Cybert1nus: then i dunno ...
<indus> user23, hello?
<Cybert1nus> erUSUL: ok. Thnx though :)
 * indus sigh
<Lonniebiz> Would i just be /cygdrive/ alone? I don't want to screw anything up.
<Cybert1nus> anybody else knows how to add a module to an existing initrd?
<erUSUL> Cybert1nus: np
<indus> rww, hey
<user23> indus, sudo ./vinstall.   i think i just need working drivers, ive searched the net, many have problems with via's cards
<EvilDennisR> Lonniebiz: if /cygdrive/ has the same contents as c: -- then yeah
<EvilDennisR> Lonniebiz: On your windoze machine, rsync -avz linux:/path/to/c/ /cygdrive/
<Lonniebiz> EvilDennisR: No, C would be /cygdrive/C
<jiohdi> anyone know how to find screensaver for UNR?
<EvilDennisR> Lonniebiz: sure
<indus> user23, give me the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<indus> user23, paste
<Lonniebiz> EvilDenisR: I want both drive c and d restored.
<indus> user23, will have more details
<EvilDennisR> Lonniebiz: rsync -avz linux:/path/to/c/ /cygdrive/C/ && rsync -avz linux:/path/to/d/ /cygdrive/D/
<administrator_> hello everybody
<EvilDennisR> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<EvilDennisR> heh, I haven't been in here in like a year and that still works
<EvilDennisR> !hi -> administrator_
<EvilDennisR> hm..
<jarle> is there a script that will be run when X starts no matter if I use KDE/kdm or Gnome/gdm? So far it seems like neither ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession is executed in a standard kubuntu startup?
<Lonniebiz> EvilDennisR: I'm trying to avoid having to list all drives, because I won't always know all the drives that were included in the backup, but I want my command to restore all drive included in the backup.
<Lonniebiz> EvilDennis: do think having just /cygdrive/ alone will do just that?
<EvilDennisR> Lonniebiz: So if linux:/path/to/ contains directories C/ and D/, then you could do rsync linux:/path/to/ /cygdrive/
<Lonniebiz> EvilDennisR: Cool; thanks.
<Juanma> My new ubuntu wallpaper http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/3613/saferedirect.png
<Lantizia1> I take it migration from 8.04 to 10.04 will be as smooth as smooth can be?
<EvilDennisR> Juanma: wtf
<EvilDennisR> /kick Juanma
<LSD|Ninja> Lantizia1: How smooth was the transition from 6.06 -> 8.04? Expect that.
<EvilDennisR> Lantizia1: IMHO, I always put /home/ on its own partition, and leave like ~5G or so for / -- That way I can just do a fresh install when new LTS releases come out -- The upgrades never have gone smooth for me =)
<rww> !ops | Juanma: nsfw link
<ubottu> Juanma: nsfw link: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<administrator_> is there a real man here
<jrib> Juanma: that's inappropriate for this channel.  Don't do it again.  Please take a few minutes to read the channel guidelines
<EvilDennisR> administrator_: Yeah, its in /usr/bin/man
<jrib> !guidelines > Juanma
<ubottu> Juanma, please see my private message
<suigeneris> what does You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:loell/ppa  to your system's Software Sources. mean?
<EvilDennisR> suigeneris: It adds a repository to /etc/apt/sources.list that are non-ubuntu packages
<indus> administrator_what do you want
<indus> suigeneris, loell is generally a trusted guy
<Sensiva> Hello, How can I get the total received and total transmitted of network interface? something other than /proc/net/dev
<suigeneris> EvilDennisR, do I type that exact line?
<indus> suigeneris, but its not officially supported ,neither is ubuntu responsible for any problems as a result of installing the ppa/software from the ppa
<suigeneris> indus, do I type that exact line?
<indus> suigeneris, what do you want to do?
<psycho_oreos> Sensiva, what only monitoring standalone and not using GUI?
<EvilDennisR> suigeneris: uh, what exact line?
<indus> suigeneris, is this the gyachi messenger ppa?
<kjelle> In dpkg when you do 'dpkg -l', what does ii, rc and iHR stand for?
<Juanma> my new ubuntu wallpaper is   mi nuevo fondo escritorio
<Juanma>  http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/3613/saferedirect.png
<Sensiva> psycho_oreos yeah, something that I can get in terminal
<suigeneris> indus, make my webcam work
<psycho_oreos> Sensiva, hmm not sure to be honest
<indus> suigeneris, what is this ppa about?
<indus> suigeneris, how did you find it
<indus> suigeneris, anyways
<suigeneris> indus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1128335
<psycho_oreos> Sensiva, I know in GUi you can get things like gkrellm, and over network with ntop for example
<indus> suigeneris, yes just add the line ppa:loell/ppa
<EvilDennisR> kjelle: ii means installed, rc means removed, and I forget what ihr means, maybe remove --purge ?
<EvilDennisR> kjelle: I'd double check with my input though =)
<Lantizia1> Hey I made a user when Ubuntu installed... how can I remove that user from having sudo rightS?
<Lantizia1> is it just change the group it is in?
<indus> Lantizia1, go to system>admin>users and groups
<kjelle> EvilDennisR: okey, ty
<jrib> Lantizia1: remove him from the admin group, but make sure you have at least one user who can sudo...
<EvilDennisR> Lantizia1: ..or visudo
<Reverendo> hi all, I've got a server at ovh.com with ubuntu 9.1 and ovh's monolitic kernel installed over a software raid, /boot is inside the raid. I'm trying to change this kernel by official ubuntu kernel. I installed linux-server and grub2 but when I reboot the server I've got a kernel panic. I search forums, etc, and I get no solution. Can someone help me with this issue?
<indus> suigeneris, test your webcam with cheese, sudo apt-get install cheese
<EvilDennisR> Reverendo: whats the kernel panic sez
<Lantizia1> jrib: ok so just edit /etc/group ?  I have given root a password instead
<EvilDennisR> Reverendo: can't find root or something?
<Lantizia1> indus: not using a gui
<jrib> Lantizia1: ugh, why did you give root a password?  It's completely unnecessary
<Reverendo> EvilDennisR, tech people at ovh didn't give it to me, :-(
<psycho_oreos> Sensiva, another thing comes to mind, is if you want to try some ncurses based apps for checking network stats is some of the ipcop binary addons.. not that you need to download them but there's mentioning of the names of various programs in which you can try and see what network tool out of that listing suits you
<indus> no one on irc says hi these days
<Lantizia1> EvilDennisR: that doesn't show my user - only that those in admin group have those rights
<jrib> !root > Lantizia1
<ubottu> Lantizia1, please see my private message
<Lantizia1> jrib: because I did - get over it
<EvilDennisR> Lantizia1: visudo -- remove the line that says %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL if you're going to use root as root
<Sensiva> psycho_oreos I guess that would be too much for me :D
<jrib> Lantizia1: I'm giving you information, so you can understand why it's not that way by default
<Reverendo> It's like if kernel can start from /dev/md1
<EvilDennisR> Lantizia1: or delgroup user admin
<Lantizia1> EvilDennisR: but equally I could just take it out of the admin group - and be as safe?
<Drechana> hi all, would anyone know a decent, easy to use, peice of software that I can use for a 8 bay multiwriter...its very old, runs on scsi and is made by TEAC
<Lantizia1> EvilDennisR: yeah - thanks :)
<indus> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<EvilDennisR> Lantizia1: correct.
<Lantizia1> jrib: sorry but my mind is made up :P
<psycho_oreos> Sensiva, what do you mean? I mean to just go test which apps from the names on that list may suit you?
<indus> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<vishu> hi guys i am unbale to mount my cardreader as read write with mount
<Cybert1nus> how can I add a module to my initrd?
<vishu> any help?
<EvilDennisR> Reverendo: well it should be something like root (hd#,#)
<Sensiva> psycho_oreos I don't think I understand you very well, all I need is to get total Rx and Tx in terminal , for a bash script I am doing
<EvilDennisR> Reverendo: kernel /boot/vmlin-whatever root=/dev/mdsomething
<psycho_oreos> Sensiva, ahh you're making a bash script, what about the output from ifconfig?
<EvilDennisR> Reverendo: erm, root (md#,#) I mean (been a while since I've done software raid)
<Cybert1nus> Sensiva: ifconfig | head -n 7 | tail -n 1 (I'm not to sure about the 7 though)
<JoshuaL> Sensiva, did you know my company is named Sensiva? :P
<Sensiva> psycho_oreos I will try that
<Reverendo> ok, thanks, I'm going to try it
<Sensiva> Cybert1nus I will try that too
<Sensiva> JoshuaL heey nice to catch you again, how is it going :D
<vishu>  mount -o rw /dev/sdb1 ~/Desktop/base3
<vishu> its mounting but still as readonly
<nibbler> vishu, what is in dmesg?
<vishu> 1 sec
<wexzapa> Can anyone help me with Mathematica???
<indus> dmesg | tail is better
<indus> gives relevant output vishu nibbler
<vishu> http://pastebin.com/m28b4d570
<AzikaCorp> vishu: did you use your cardreader on windows before ?
<nibbler> indus, maybe. but i prefer not haveing tail decide what is relevant and what not :)
<vishu> yup
<ionut> hi.i have an template (with more than 10-15 pages) , and there are parts of it that i don't want to modify,i want them to remain like that. but there are also parts like page title , breadcrumbs, site's name...that i want to modify them.so in order to avoid errors , i've been thinking to create a form ( that a user can modify itself the : title ,etc) and once he finish to save them  (they will be saved into a database) . is it a good idea ?
<AzikaCorp> vishu: you mean yes ?
<indus> nibbler, iam talking about ,plug devices and note changes
<nibbler> vishu, i'd say the fs is broken, copy your files, reformat
<indus> so for tat its better
<vishu> i checked if its working or not
<Albi> hello world
<nickkontos> hey guys, something crazy is happening, i have 9.10 and update manager is doing distribution upgrade without even asking for password!
<suigeneris> indus, I see that my webcam works. buy why can't skype find it?
<vishu> back days also it used to auto mount as readonly and afer changing useb ports it used to mount as writeable
<Albi> does anybody know if theres a mini version of ubuntu that is just the base files, kind of like the net install version of debian
<indus> suigeneris, ya skype hmm which version of ubuntu re you using? get the latest skype
<indus> suigeneris, the latest one will work
<tasslehoff> I have an issue with a cifs-drive. After scp'ing some files over, I can see them if I ssh into the machine, but not under my local mount point.
<suigeneris> indus, 9.10
<indus> suigeneris, skype version?
<nibbler> vishu, ẃell, maybe the media is not too good anymore, or just a random eror in the fat
<indus> suigeneris, when you press test button in skype , what do u see
<vishu> no solution for it?
<suigeneris> indus, 2.0.0.72
<AzikaCorp> vishu: sometimes, this probleme comes when you unplugged a card from windows
<vishu> i havent windows only after i messes with auto mount options in GUI
<indus> suigeneris, please this one http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<koltroll> I'm having trouble with the sound. It worked just fine for a while, then it started to play things and dubble speed and now when I listen at things it sounds.. really strange. Like the sounds is very very far away.
<suigeneris> aha now I see that skype can find it. weird, it didn't find yesterday
<xguru> is there a firefox addon that remembers your place on the page.  Example:  I scroll down the page halfway then click a link and when i hit the back arrow firefox loads previous page halfway down instead of at the top again?
<koltroll> I have tried to restart alsa. I guess restarting the computer would fix it, but I don't feel that should be necessary :)
<indus> suigeneris, ok good, anyways try the new skype
<nibbler> vishu, i'd say its not about options, i'd say the fs is broken. use fat-tools to fix, or just reformat after backing up
<Albi> xguru, ff should do that automatically
<indus> suigeneris, anyways, what was thaat ppa for? gyachi?
<suigeneris> indus, I think so
<vishu> i am a new bie
<xguru> Albi, i thought so, but it doesn't a good example is facebook.  or nytimes.com
<Cybert1nus> how can I add a kernelmodule to my initrd?
<indus> suigeneris, think so? if oyu are not sure, why did you instal the ppa?
<vishu> until today it said wrong mount options unable to mount...
<Albi> xguru, fb is a messed up peice of rubbish, and probably doesnt do it on there because of all the dodgey javascripting
<suigeneris> indus, when I press the test button, I get a green screen with noise on it
<vishu> i cracked something and it says can't mount file
<suigeneris> indus, I didn't install it
<Sensiva> psycho_oreos thank you I got it
<indus> suigeneris, yes thats good
<AzikaCorp> vishu: how do you mount it ?
<Sensiva> Cybert1nus thank you, head is such a nifty tool
<suigeneris> indus, that's good how?
<indus> suigeneris, so download new skype and try, its a problem with v4l2
<vishu>  mount -o rw /dev/sdb1 ~/Desktop/base3
<suigeneris> okay indus thanks a lot
<Cybert1nus> Sensiva: yw :)
<holaa> Hola
<Nastya> holaa: Hi
<xguru> Albi, thanks for the info.  Your right.  Google searches open to where i left of.  Must be those two sites i noticed it on
<holaa> Speak Spanish?
<LordHawke13> Is there anyway I can enclose each LINE of output from `$ find <DIR>` in double-quotes? I need to put them through `$ stat -c%s <OUTPUT>` but stat won't do spaces unless the item is enclosed in parentheses.
<koltroll> Any help on how I could bugtest the sound issue would be appreciated!
<rww> !es | holaa
<ubottu> holaa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Albi> xguru, sweet as, it's always facebooks fault
 * xguru nods
<holaa> Spthanks
<vishu> AzikaCorp, ?
<elisa87> hi everybody
<holaa> gracias
<Albi> k bros, i think i found what i was lookin for maself ;) haha
<indus> suigeneris,64 bit  system?
<vishu> is there a way to make a readonly device writable?
<suigeneris> 32
<indus> suigeneris, start skype with this command LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<LordHawke13> I tried `$ for SIZES in `find <DIR>`; do stat -c%s "${SIZES}"; done` but for processes for each word and not each line.
<indus> suigeneris, the above command will solve the gree nvideo issue
<indus> suigeneris, try it
<indus> suigeneris, or download the newer skype version
<koltroll> I found some good reading on the ubuntu wiki, and have now installed backports! So I'll do a restart and try again! laters!
<Dr_Willis> vishu:  depends on why its read only to begin with
<suigeneris> indus, when I install the newest version, I will not have the green screen problem anymore without that command?
<vishu> man how much time it takes for me to fix these things myself?
<LordHawke13> Dr_Willis, you're here!! Can you help me?
<Dr_Willis> LordHawke13:  depends on the problem.
<vishu> sowmya_, where are you from?
<LordHawke13> Dr_Willis, Is there anyway I can enclose each LINE of output from `$ find <DIR>` in double-quotes? I need to put them through `$ stat -c%s <OUTPUT>` but stat won't do spaces unless the item is enclosed in parentheses.
<LordHawke13> Dr_Willis, I tried `$ for SIZES in `find <DIR>`; do stat -c%s "${SIZES}"; done` but for processes for each word and not each line.
<nerea> i dont spik ingles
<vishu> sowmya_, A.P?
<Dr_Willis> that means very little to me.    i tend to scripts not complex single line commands.
<Dr_Willis> LordHawke13:  im not clear on what the actual probl3m is.
<egoleo> hello
<egoleo> hello is there a way for me to know the last personn who accessed my linux and what he was doing on it?
<suigeneris> indus, now I get a black screen :S
<EvilDennisR> egoleo: last
<vishu> i think there is a way to get last login times
<LordHawke13> Dr_Willis stat won't stat anything with a space in it's name or full path.
<alver_> Does anyone know how to disable the internal WiFi card in a notebook? This means not just stopping transmission of signals?
<egoleo> thnx
<EvilDennisR> egoleo: what he was doing, not so much, you could check his ~/.bash_history
<EvilDennisR> vishu: same deal, `last`
<LordHawke13> Dr_Willis, So I need to enclose the output in double-quotes.
<egoleo> ok thnx
<egoleo> but how do i know
<Dr_Willis> LordHawke13:   to handle spaces in filenames/paths you need to tack on quotes normally single quotes mey be better then double quotes
<egoleo> is the last dos the top ones
<EvilDennisR> alver_: ..use the wifi on/off switch physically on the netbook?
<Slart> LordHawke13: pipe it to    sed 's/.*/"&"/g'
<LordHawke13> Dr_Willis, It's for a script. Each ";" would be a line return, but this is how it's written in the BASH history.
<EvilDennisR> egoleo: open a terminal, type last
<egoleo> done that
<vishu> u get all of it
<EvilDennisR> ..ok, and?
<LordHawke13> OH MY GOD IT WORKED!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! FIRE AWAY UBOTTU
<EvilDennisR> theres also w and who that will tell you who is currently logged in
<lorenzo> ciao
<egoleo> ok cool
<lorenzo> itali?
<egoleo> ok got it
<egoleo> thnx
<rww> !it | lorenzo
<ubottu> lorenzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<alver_> Hello EvilDennisR, It is a notebook (an ageing Toshiba Satellite to be precise), not a netbook. I do not see an external switch for my card.
<lekefly> Is there a way to automate downloading of new series from a RSS feed and have trasmission figure out witch folder to download it to?
<lorenzo> ok grazie
<AzikaCorp> alver_: do you see any wireless card whae you type 'ifconfig'
<koltroll> Hm, no. Installing backports and restarting didn't help. Still no sound.
<EvilDennisR> alver_: ah, I thought you said netbook. Right clicking on network manager and unchecking wireless doesn't do it?
<skuzzel> software center says that I have to waiting for other software managers when I don't have any open
<skuzzel> have to wait*
<alver_> Hello AzikaCorp, it says" UP Broadcom etc.". I know I have a Broadcom wifi card.
<AzikaCorp> alver_: ok. and what is exactlu the problem ?
<makadark> hola
<AzikaCorp> makadark: hello
<makadark> hello
<skuzzel> My software center is stuck saying that I have to wait for other software managers to quit when I don't have any open... any tips?
<suigeneris> indus, are you there?
<alver_> I want to add extra memory (the notebook only has 256 MB RAM) and the manual tells me to temporarily disable the wifi card and remove the battery before I start adding additional memory. Hence my question.
<indus> suigeneris, yes
<Florencio> hi
<tuntun> HAS THIS PAGE BEEN HIJACKED !? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ideas_in_preparation/  AFTER A FEW SECONDS IT IS REDIRECTING TO http://www.ukr.net/
<genny75> ciao a tutti
<suigeneris> indus, I get black screen without LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so, should I write that in .bashrc or something?
<suigeneris> indus, it works like a charm with that
<indus> suigeneris, did you try the new skype
<mawst> Besides restarting Xorg, is there anything that needs to be done to make it load xorg.conf again?
<suigeneris> indus, I get black screen in the new one
<indus> do one thing, in a terminal type gstreamer-properties and under video set it to v4l1
<tuntun> Anyone?
<indus> tuntun, for what
<indus> tuntun, what is the problem
<Dr_Willis> tuntun:  i  cant evn find a link to that URL you gave - the main page points to   http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ideas_in_development/
<bazhang> tuntun, nice catch
<suigeneris> indus, I have v4l and v4l2
<indus> suigeneris, select v4l
<indus> tuntun, lol yeah
<suigeneris> indus, I still get black screen
<indus> hijacked indeed
<alver_> Hello AzikaCorp, anymore good ideas?
<indus> suigeneris, then i guess, use the ld preload line i gave you
<indus> suigeneris, dont know any other way
<Dr_Willis> I have to wonder how ideas in development differ from ideas in preparation.. 'im planning on planing on thinking of an idea?'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<indus> tuntun, mail to webmaster i guess
<koltroll> Anyone have any idea on how I can figure out what's wrong with my sound?
<koltroll> It did work perfectly for a while, I might add
<lorenzo> ma chè unaltro sito dv si parla ita ltre a #ubuntu.it?
<suigeneris> indus, thanks anyway
<Ford121> Hi
<Ford121> Hello
<Eleth> Does anyone have Thunderbird 3, Lightning and GDATA-provider working together fine on x86_64? I have them installed but GDATA provider doesn't load my calendars :/
<suigeneris> indus, I wrote LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so in ~/.bashrc. is it okay if I source it or do I need to log out/in?
<Homere> I'm testing lucid lynx on Xen PV and I don't get upstart messages on the console (starting OpenSSH Server [OK]), only kernel log and upstart errors.
<indus> suigeneris, dont know
<rww> Homere: lucid discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1
<Ford121> Hi, I tried to install phpmyadmin from the console but when I goto the URL it downloads a file called download
<Homere> rww: thanks
<Ford121> Hi, I tried to install phpmyadmin from the console but when I goto the URL it downloads a file called download
<tuntun> indus, i dont have a login for brainstorm so i can get the email from https://launchpad.net/~brainstorm-admins, so perhaps you or someone else could alert the webmasters.
<koltroll> running totem --debug file.mp4 doesn't give me any errors or anything about sound not working
<indus> tuntun, neither do i
<koltroll> (which kinda was a long shot I suppose)
<DasWu> \leave
<bazhang> tuntun, I am in the process of telling them
<bazhang> tuntun, thanks for catching that
<indus> drupal site, no wonder
<tuntun> bazhang, good on you for letting them know.
<indus> the redirect looked mongolian to me
<indus> !mn
<indus> no mongol channel ubuntu, hmm strange
<indus> they are very active with mongolian translation
<indus> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<paradoxuncreated> Hiya, I installed jackd to /usr but, os seem to expect it in /usr/local and gives me error msgs. Is there a path defined somewhere?
<indus> bazhang, why isnt there a mongolian channel?
<bazhang> indus, check the link from /msg ubottu loco
<mawst> Ok so can someone point me in the direction of enabling vga mode for the console?
<Dr_Willis> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<indus> bazhang, hi, so if there is no loco team, there wont be an irc channel?
<bazhang> indus, that is Russian not Mongolian
<mawst> Thanks Dr_Willis
<indus> bazhang, the hacked page? nvm that, i am asking about the mongolian irc channel
<bazhang> indus, check the link
<mawst> hmm...
<mawst> Is that vesa Dr_Willis ?
<mawst> I'm using nvidia drivers.
 * indus is checking
<Ayla> hello
<Ayla> I've a big problem x_x
<Caleb_Bot> OLa!
<indus> bazhang, what about that link? i checked but i dont see a mongolian loco team
<Ayla> I just installed karmic, it was working good
<Ayla> then I did apply updates, and the computer does not boot
<Dr_Willis> mawst:  console dosent use the nvidia X driver.s. it uses the framebuffer drivers
<indus> bazhang, ok i see a loco team mongolian
<indus> bazhang, ok so they need to start it hmm
<indus> bazhang, and currently they dont have one
<indus> ok thank you bazhang
<Ayla> I can't even go to the rescue console
<mawst> Dr_Willis, what if I don't have a menu.lst where it says I should?
<mawst> :D
<Dr_Willis> mawst:  learn to configure grub2
<indus> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<indus> mawst, need help  with grub2?
<mawst> A bit it seems.
<Caleb_Bot> =|
<Dr_Willis> i dont find the conssole framebuffer worth messing with any more
<Shambat> I'm trying to run a make file, but it is complaining that there is no /lib/modules/<kernelnumber>/build file  ... there is something called "build" in that folder, but its a link ... pointing at somewhere strange ... where should this link be pointing?
<Dr_Willis> I havent used it in ag4es
<indus> bazhang, sorry russian probably but the font i understand is cyrillic?
<mawst> That's the one I think I need.
<gamer> #back-track.de
<mawst> Cool beans. Trying this out brb
<Ayla> nobody knows ?
<indus> Ayla, know what
<Ayla> indus: about my pb
<lekefly> Is there a way to automate downloading of new series from a RSS feed and have trasmission figure out witch folder to download it to?
<owner> Кто русский
<indus> Ayla, ok from boot menu,select a previous kernel and boot
<Myrtti> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Caleb_Bot> !not
<indus> Ayla, do you see any messages when it doesnt boot?
<Ayla> indus: there's only one kernel, 2.6.31-14-generic
<indus> Ayla, huh thats old
<Dr_Willis> lekefly:  transmissions is rather basic - try a differnt torrekt
<indus> Ayla, the latest is 31.19
<lekefly> Dr_Willis: do you know if its possible?
<indus> Ayla, ok do you reach a console?
<Ayla> indus: the kernel boots flawlessly, I didn't change it
<indus> Ayla, then what is the problem,
<Ayla> indus: but it stops during initialization
<Hcomp> How can I connect to  wireless networks  in ubuntu?
<indus> Ayla, initialixing what
<Dr_Willis> lekefly:  with linux is is possible some hpw
<indus> Ayla, try removing the lines quiet and splash from grub and then boot
<lekefly> Dr_Willis: hpw?
<indus> bazhang, you thre?
<Simon1245> Hello indus and everyone else :)
<indus> hey
<Ayla> indus: when I choose rescue console, the kernel loads, launch some programs (including fsck) but then it stops as if it was waiting for something to complete
<Caleb_Bot> mafia é!!
<bazhang> indus, yes?
<mafia> I'm having choppy streaming video in 9.10 any way to clean that up?
<indus> bazhang, no,i didnt see you respond to my messages
<indus> bazhang, hope you read
<Ayla> indus: but I won't have access to the rescue console, the only solution to modify something is using liveCD
<indus> read them i mean
<Caleb_Bot> !else
<bazhang> indus, if you wish to chat /join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Caleb_Bot> quit
<mafia> ?
<Ford121> Hi, I tried to install phpmyadmin from the console but when I goto the URL it downloads a file called download
<nibbler> Ford121, do yu have php installed?
<Ayla> indus: it hangs during installation, but in verbose mode I can't see any error
<blackbear> where can i find out about a good implimentation of file encryption?
<chrislsp> AF
<Ford121> nibbler: I think so
<chrislsp> A
 * Ford121 checks again
<skuzzzel> Is there a way to make streaming videos less choppy?
<adambuntu> i need to rip a bootable iso that is on my usb to an image file, how can i do that in ubuntu?
<Ford121> php5 is already the newest version.
<Ford121> so yes php is installed
<jackbrown> Hey can anybody help me to set my Webcam  ? I have a LAptop Sony VAIO VGN-FE41S
<adambuntu> jackbrown, have you looked at cheese yet? the app is called cheese
<jackbrown> adambuntu noo
<adambuntu> jackbrown, check it out its in the software repo
<Ford121> btw I tried to install phpmyadmin @ vps.gamerserv.co.uk/phpmyadmin
<jackbrown> adambuntu the problem is that the system do not recognize the webcam
<jackbrown> adambuntu chees isn't an application for cam ?
<adambuntu> jackbrown, yes it is
<Ayla> indus: without quiet and splash lines, there seems to be no error line, everything is loading fine, the only problem is that it hangs
<adambuntu> jackbrown, i use it
<jackbrown> adambuntu my problem is about to make my UBUNTU Koala recognize the cam
<Ayla> right after fsck
<cbx> Anyone using Nokia Phones in Linux?
<adambuntu> jackbrown, does it show up in lspci?
<Ford121> so can anyone help - I have php installed and apache2
<jackbrown> adambuntu how I have to check
<Ford121> but phpmyadmin doesnt work
<Ford121> -.-
<adambuntu> jackbrown, go download cheese and start it up. see if it mounts your cam
<DavidJHeinrich> does anyone know if there is an EQ adjuster for Ubuntu?
<adambuntu> need some help with ripping an iso from usb
<moshiour> hello
<jackbrown> adambuntu doing that
<jackbrown> ADAMBUNTU NO WEBCAM FOUND
<adambuntu> jackbrown, ok calm down on the caps
<Dr_Willis> DavidJHeinrich:   I woudl say check google for one that exists for 'linux' then see if theres a ubuntu packag4e for it - whatever that is.
<adambuntu> jackbrown, go to terminal, and type lspci
<moshiour> anybody using skype in ubuntu 9.10
<jackbrown> adambuntu sorry
<_silvia_> ciao
<_silvia_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jackbrown> adambuntu done
<jackbrown> pastebin ?
<DavidJHeinrich> Dr_Willis: thank, what it is is that tool that adjusts bass/treble response
<adambuntu> jackbrown, does it show your cam?
<Ford121> so can anyone help - I have php installed and apache2
<Ford121> but phpmyadmin doesnt work
<Ford121> Its installed @ vps.gamerserv.co.uk/phpmyadmin
<Ford121> It just downloads a file called download
<FloodBot1> Ford121: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<johntramp> hi. when visiting sites like www.reddit.com my firefox freezes for about 10 seconds or so. anyone know why this is?
<Dr_Willis> DavidJHeinrich:  means very little to me.  Thers sound mixer controlls and features for Pulse audio in Ubuntu you an find.
<jackbrown> adambuntu seems that  NO
<adambuntu> jackbrown, what kind of camera is it? you may need to go get and install drivers for it
<jackbrown> adambuntu it's a SOny Laptop
<DavidJHeinrich> Dr_Willis: Thank you
<lorenzo> ubuntu italy?
<adambuntu> jackbrown, it may not be supported either... some arent
<Pici> !it | lorenzo
<ubottu> lorenzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jackbrown> :(
<adambuntu> jackbrown, thats not telling me what kind of cam it is
<jackbrown> adambuntu where can i check
<johntramp> jackbrown:  lspci
<jackbrown> adambuntu wait a sec i'm going to the sony website to check the model exactly
<con-man> how do you kill a defunct process
<adambuntu> jackbrown, go to sony, and look up your model and serial number, then lo
<jackbrown> http://pastebin.com/d7b39a76e here is my lspci
<usuario_> FHIH
<tp43> ps
<tp43> killall nameofprocess
<usuario_> HOLA RUBEN
<jackbrown> it's SONY MOTION EYE
<adambuntu> jackbrown, is there linux drivers for it?
<jackbrown> adambuntu checking
<alex_> does anyone know where i can find deb files for mysql 5.1.34+?
<usuario_> FHIH
<Kartagis> indus, FYI, I wrote LD_COMMAND=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype in a .sh file and I am making the menu entry call that script
<jackbrown> adambuntu check here please http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=356854.msg2757233
<indus> Kartagis, okie
<ddavids> still cant use dictionary offline...
<ddavids> can someone help pls?
<usuario_> HOLA ALEX
<Pici> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<INV4D5R> oi galera
<INV4D5R> bom dia a todos
<adambuntu> jackbrown, look at this...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289836&page=3
<jari_> moi
<pedro3005> INV4D5R, bom dia
<jari_> die
<jari_> ok
<INV4D5R> gente eu tenho um problema
<pedro3005> INV4D5R, fala
<INV4D5R> com o desktop
<jari_> lol
<INV4D5R> ele não aparece
<jari_> moi
<jari_> hello
<alex_> !p | INV4D5R
<INV4D5R> fica uma tela cinza
<alex_> !br | INV4D5R
<ubottu> INV4D5R: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<con-man> so if a process is defunct, and its parent process is "bash" what do I do next?
<con-man> cant just kill bash
<jari_> alex,who are you??
<cristiano> ola
<con-man> "ps -fe | grep somedefunctprocess | awk '{print $3}'" returns the process "bash"
<INV4D5R> eu usava ubuntu no meu pc
<alex_> jari_, why?
<lorenzo> ubuntu italy?
<vivek> Can anyone give me one good project so that i can develop it on linux with C or C++ ? or any idea about the project plz mail me that to nitk.vivekanand@gmail.com
<bazhang> INV4D5R, here is english only
<adambuntu> need assistance with ripping a live iso to an image file
<INV4D5R> eu neste momento estou no infocenter
<bazhang> INV4D5R, /join #ubuntu-br
<con-man> ffs
<alex_> !br | INV4D5R
<PingFloyd> vivek what project?
<INV4D5R> yes
<lorenzo> ubuntu italy?
<jari_> alex,do you speak finish??
<alex_> jari_, no
<indus> vivek, please have a look at ubuntu.com
<bazhang> lorenzo, #ubuntu-it
<con-man> anyone?
<INV4D5R> i am speak english
<indus> vivek, noone here will give you like that
<jari_> where are you rfom??
<pedro3005> hah
<bazhang> INV4D5R, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<adambuntu> jackbrown, did you see my link?
<pedro3005> bazhang, yeah it seems his desktop gets a gray color or something
<jackbrown> adambuntu yes i'm working on it
<adambuntu> jackbrown, kk
<indus> INV4D5R, problem with ubuntu?
<INV4D5R> um momento
<INV4D5R> no
<vivek> indus, its ok ...
<con-man> seriously, why is it so hard to get rid of a defunct process
<pedro3005> well this is a mess
<pedro3005> reminds me why i don't go to #ubuntu
<indus> vivek, in the ubuntu website, ther are links for contribution, maybe you can take up some ubuntu project
<INV4D5R> meu msn é :profetax5@hotmail.com
<adambuntu> can someone tell me what tool will rip a live iso to an iso file?
<indus> pedro3005, this is #ubuntu
<INV4D5R> alguem joga gta vice city?
<pedro3005> indus, i know
<Dr_Willis> adambuntu:  you can use dd for that
<con-man> 1400 users an no answers
<bazhang> INV4D5R, not here, dont paste that
<Dr_Willis> adambuntu:  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/bubba/whateber.iso
<adambuntu> Dr_Willis, dd?
<Dr_Willis> adambuntu:  yes 'dd'
<adambuntu> Dr_Willis, its a usb live iso
<pedro3005> INV4D5R, vai pro canal #ubuntu-br que aqui não se fala português
<vivek> indus, thanks i will have a look on it
<indus> i see you laters
<indus> bye
<con-man> maybe if I type "kill -9 4337" enough times it will work
<INV4D5R> valeu
<con-man> seriously, why is it so hard to get rid of a defunct process
<IP-v6> hello
<IP-v6> how can i install suggested packages by apt-get ? Does install parameter install packages with suggested packages?
<pedro3005> con-man, kill dash nine it
<adambuntu> IP-v6, use sudo apt-get install
<con-man> pedro3005,  been there done that
<BluesKaj> howdy
<pedro3005> con-man, so get manly and erase it's PID folder on /proc ? actually i don't know if that'd do anything i'm just here babbling stupidness
<PingFloyd> you can't kill a defunct process because it is already dead
<PingFloyd> init will eventually reap it and free up its process entry
<con-man> then how do I Get it off my monitor
<con-man> its dead, on my monitor
<pedro3005> con-man, idk, restart X
<PingFloyd> if you want to clear it from the process table sooner, you can kill it's current parent
<con-man> wtb task manager with end process button
<jackbrown> adambuntu i need to compile the driver anyway i'm trying this solution sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev libusb-dev build-essential gcc automake mercurial
<jackbrown> hg clone http://bitbucket.org/ahixon/r5u87x/
<jackbrown> cd r5u87x
<jackbrown> make
<jackbrown> sudo make install
<FloodBot1> jackbrown: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jackbrown> thanks for your help
<PingFloyd> but they're nothing to even be concerned about
<vivek> indus, do u give the links of the projetcs in ubuntu site?
<IP-v6> adambuntu, sudo apt-get install enough for suggested packages ?
<PingFloyd> have many of them of them can be an indication of a bigger issue though
<con-man> PingFloyd, they are when the process is stuck on your screen
<lorenzo_> ubuntu italy??
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<PingFloyd> con-man: I don't know what you mean by stuck on your screen
<PingFloyd> something being stuck on the screen doesn't like anything to do with zombie processes
<carbm2> 888``2
<carbm1> I see the 2 year old is on the laptop in the other room... brb.
<Guest64572> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<os_>  I want to have a digital library that server for sharing ebooks  audiobooks videos with cataloging system what technology is available please  I googled a lot but I came in to situations like ILS(integrated Library System) but I want for storing content
<MenZa> os_: Setup a Samba share, store them there?
<suvir> for audiobooks and videos you could try BMC
<suvir> XMBC*
<pituti> hola
<MenZa> !es | pituti
<ubottu> pituti: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<itai> hi, can anyone help me with a flash problem? i lost flash playing ability after last night's update, firefox still cliams flashplayer is installed but i cant play any media
<j2daosh> anyone have a link to a ascii to hexidemical converter? i need to figure out what a - is in hex form. I found a converter but it says it is '2d' i need it in whatever format a 0x000000 is
<j2daosh> maybe that means 0x00002d?
<suvir> @itai, type about:plugins in firefox
<os_> about the digital library I want them to be web enabled and a sort isn't there any like this on the world
<suvir> check version of installed flash
<Pici> j2daosh: man ascii
<nmvictor> anyone know how i could unlock my GSM modem in ubuntu?
<suvir> (if any)
<klappi> j2daosh: printf
<toni_> c.gr
<suvir> the best solution is to install only the adobe flash plugin in synaptic
<itai> suvir - i see VLC media that can play flv is that it?
<suvir> no
<suvir> itai - is the adobe plugin in synaptic installed?
<j2daosh> ok so its 2d, so would it be 0x00002d?
<itai> it must be cause i had flash till yesterday, let me check
<cyberoidx> so I did some magic while killing "Wammu" using the system monitor, and now the pc has "hung". Any suggestions?
 * Outface Merhaba..
<j2daosh> cyber, reboot?
<cyberoidx> I thought linux never crashed!
<itai> suvir is it adobe-glashplugi or flash_plugin
<suvir> itai - i had a similar problem b4, seemed to beb due to some conflict between libswfdec and some other flash plugin
<j2daosh> when you break it, it will
<j2daosh> :P
<cyberoidx> how do I get to the terminal?
<suvir> itai : adobe-flashplugin
<cyberoidx> so I can say kill X and start it again j2daosh
<itai> suvir -that is not installed
<itai> strange
<Guest99615> help now install last java version ? for ubuntu 9.10
<j2daosh> ctrl+alt+f1
<suvir> 1) Remove libswfdec 2) install adobe-flashplugin
<cyberoidx> ok thats not working
<suvir> should work tht way
<cyberoidx> so I did manage to crash linux
<j2daosh> then you have to hit the reset button
<j2daosh> cyber, its not hard to crash it
<jairomaciel> #macapa
<itai> suvir "Couldn't find package "libswfdec".  However, the following
<itai> packages contain "libswfdec" in their name:
<itai> "
<suvir> @ cyberoidx , why hit reset? try ctrl + alt + f1
<suvir> then restart gdm
<cyberoidx> didn't work suvir
<cyberoidx> ctrl alt f1 was not responsive
<j2daosh> suvir: your coming in half convo, we just tried that
<j2daosh> his gui is hung, and he cant access terminals... hence the reboot
<suvir> @cyberoidx, u tried "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" right?
<j2daosh> unless he can manage to ssh in from a different system
<j2daosh> suvir: there is no terminal
<suvir> @j2daosh, 1) login with user name 2) enter commands as usual
<sobeo3browniz> Hi\
<suvir> @j2daosh : its a way to start a terminal basically
<j2daosh> .... read the conversation up till the point you jumped in
<j2daosh> the gui is hung, cant switch to terminal on f1 - f6 screens
<suvir> @j2daosh : sorry my bad ..lemme have a look...sorry again
<cyberoidx> suvir, I killed an app using System Monitor, everything froze, and ctrl alt F1 didn't work
<remoteCTRL1> anybody familiar with freeradius?
<indus> j2daosh, kill the gui with alt sysrq K
<suvir> @cyberoidx : my bad mate! guess the best way outta that IS the reset button
<suvir> :)
<suvir> ummm....
<cyberoidx> So I did crash linux you say suvir ?
<j2daosh> cyber, try what indus said
<j2daosh> i doubt it will help, but maybe killing the gui will kill the hung app
<suvir> i remember reading this : the safest way to restart the is alt + sysreq + [RSEIUB] -- in that order
<suvir> silly mnemonic : S=Raising skinny elephants is utterly boring
<phpmonk> any disclaimer format to show before cyber security training?
<cyberoidx> indus, sysrq? PrintScr?
<phpmonk> i don;t want to be Randal
<j2daosh> lol php
<j2daosh> i would imagine as long as you have permission from the owners you should be fine
<indus> CyberSix, sysRq
<phpmonk> j2daosh, yes i have email about the contents
<j2daosh> yes cyber, the print screen button, but the alt function of the print screen button
<indus> cyberoidx, sysrq, i am talking about killing the X server or restarting it with that key combo
<cyberoidx> found it indus
<indus> cyberoidx, oops yes both are same
<indus> cyberoidx, so Alt - SysRq -K
<suvir> @ indus , its safer to use [r-s-e-i-u-b] instead of just 'k'
<j2daosh> php, well if the owner of said server/application said you can, then go for it. if you are worried, you can always notify the server/application controllers letting them know its about to happen
<Myrtti> !tab | j2daosh
<ubottu> j2daosh: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cyberoidx> lol Myrtti
<phpmonk> j2daosh, ya but it will be better if i could get a disclaimer slide to show before training starts
<Myrtti> j2daosh: it helps ;-)
<j2daosh> Myrtti: yeah i know about tab completion. but since there is only one 'php' in here, its fine
<Myrtti> j2daosh: hilights, you know. complete nickname triggers hilights
<j2daosh> wait, your conducting the training?
<cyberoidx> j2daosh, some clients highlight :D
<phpmonk> j2daosh, yes
<cyberoidx> phpmonk, what trainnig?
<cyberoidx> when?
<j2daosh> myrtti, im using chatzilla, doesn't highlight for me. :), but ill tab it
<phpmonk> cyberoidx, j2daosh, Linux security
<cyberoidx> when / where? ;)
<j2daosh> phpmonk: i would give google a shot. just look for 'general security disclaimer' or even 'general disclaimer'
<ninja_> jaja
<j2daosh> im sure one of those will give you a disclaimer template
<Pici> phpmonk: ##security would be a more appropriate channel to ask in.  #ubuntu is for strictly Ubuntu support :)
<cyberoidx> or just steal it from a FOSS presentation
<cyberoidx> phpmonk, where's the training?
<ninja_> hhh
<phpmonk> cyberoidx, at a client :)
<ninja_> no
<phpmonk> Pici, yes i will ask there
<j2daosh> or, you could just say 'This is for educational purposes. I can not be held accountable for any damages caused legally or illegally but anyone attending this training'
<j2daosh> s/but/by/
<eath> the kernel update breaks my grub and the computer won't boot.  is anyone else having this problem?
<j2daosh> but on that note, I'm going for a smoke. bbiaf
<abhi_nav> hello everybody
<os_> Any one please would tell me any software  or web based for digital library content sharing system I prefer web based
<Dancing-Bomj>  
<Dancing-Bomj> invisible message. High technologies ;)
<abhi_nav> Dancing-Bomj: how to write invisibel mesg?
<icarly15> hello
<k5_> hi
<k5_> hi
<k5_> high
<FloodBot1> k5_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nibbler> why does my recent ubuntu add to /etc/hosts its hostname and fqdn pointing to 127.0.1.1 ?
<lekefly> Trying to play a 1080p video but it lags.. my system should manage to play it.. what could be wrong?
<icarly15> what is this channel for?
<Pici> icarly15: This is the Official Ubuntu Support channel.
<abhi_nav> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<os_> To interrupt Any one who would tell me any software  or web based for digital library content sharing system I prefer web based
<suvir> how can i set environment variables from command line?
<icarly15> what is ubuntu? some type of programming enviornment?
<JoshuaL> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<icarly15> oh lol
<indus> icarly15, is an OS
<Hcomp> !redhat
<icarly15> ok thx
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<indus> icarly15, would you like to try it? www.ubuntu.com
<icarly15> no
<indus> oh sorry, link is ther abbove
<icarly15> i use windows vista
<box> bonjour
<abhi_nav> icarly15: give ubuntu a try it can be installed side by side on ur machine without affecting ur vista
<vaibhav> my webcam is not working , any idea
<icarly15> i think that the penguin is cute
<pw-toxic> hi, can someone tell me how i can install ubuntu on a notebook without a cd rom drive?
<iceroot> icarly15: ubuntu is a linux-distribution. its a collection of programs and a kernel
<vaibhav> Dell 1525 inspiron
<erUSUL> nibbler: debian reference manual section 10.4 --> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/what-does-127.0.1.1-mean-623421/?s=6ae48ab1fef9dcfaf2c8805266fca20c
<lekefly> Trying to play a 1080p video in VLC but it lags.. my system should manage to play it.. what could be wrong?
<abhi_nav> icarly15: u can also install it in ur virtual machine or install inside windows too
<erUSUL> lekefly: graphic drivers ?
<pw-toxic> lekefly, whats your cpu?
<lekefly> erUSUL: its updated..
<pw-toxic> erUSUL, normal players dont use graphic engine for videos
<sanderj_> Is there some howto on how the ubuntu cloud computing cluster/node works?
<icarly15> leke fly do u have enough ram?
<indus> vaibhav, which application are you using to test webcam? tried skype
<vaibhav> yup, but no luck, cheese is also exiting with segmentation fault
<pw-toxic> erUSUL, VLC doesnt use graphic card as far as i know
<erUSUL> pw-toxic: xv extension. vesa driver do not support it nv drivers is known to be very slow etc...
<forceflow> pw-toxic: dpends on your extension
<nibbler> erUSUL, arf, and ubuntu puts this into /etc/hosts.... like if my ip/name was not properly resolvable, so breaking my system on the other hand >:(
<suvir> pw-toxic, try unetbootin
<perlmonkey> hello guys, got a quick question.. if I install ubuntu on a new computer which has a single core CPU, and then move that hard disk to a dual core CPU, will the kernel be able to detect it's been moved to a dual core and adjust for SMP support?  or is it better to install in the right computer from the very start?
<forceflow> perlmonkey: I think it will detect it
<yemino_> Hi, I can't use mi mic on my hp pavilion laptop, and I don't be found the solution on google. Can you help me?
<indus> vaibhav, in skype under test, what happens
<perlmonkey> ok
<lekefly> pw-toxic: where do i find that out? i dont remember atm..
<perlmonkey> thanks
<icarly15> what are some benefits of linux besides immediately identifying you as a supernerd
<pw-toxic> lekefly, whats your cpu?
<erUSUL> nibbler: then put your ip there or just commant that line. it is there just in case
<vaibhav> indus ,  nothing
<erUSUL> !ot | icarly15
<ubottu> icarly15: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<suvir> pw-toxic, u can get unetbootin in synaptic
<vaibhav> indus, the test window disappear
<lekefly> pw-toxic: Intel Pentium Dual Core E5300
<nibbler> erUSUL, yes i did that. but just in case this actually wrong info broke my system, and is an extra effort to do after each server install.
<ubyserver> Hello Everyone!
<perlmonkey> icarly15 lack of vunerability to viruses/trojans, more secure system/file security, better networking support, free apps which are safe to install, better OS support
<vaibhav> indus,  sorry wrong forum, I have lucid , will ask in Ubuntu+1
<hp-pavilion_mic> Hi, I can't use mi mic on my hp pavilion laptop, and I don't be found the solution on google. Can you help me?
<ubyserver> Hope you are all having a wonderful day.
<icarly15> oh ok
<lekefly> pw-toxic: and Corsair Value S. PC5300 DDR2 2GB
<indus> vaibhav, but does it work on 9.10?
<ubyserver> Is Ubuntu 8.04 alternate the same as 8.04 server?
<erUSUL> nibbler: file a bug report or whish request in launchpad.
<pw-toxic> lekefly, how much ghz does e5300 have?
<icarly15> so basiclly it  is more for work enviornment
<erUSUL> !alternate | ubyserver
<ubottu> ubyserver: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<lekefly> pw-toxic: Dual Core, 2.60Ghz, Socket 775, 2MB, 65W, 800Mhz,
<ubyserver> So is that a yes or a no?
<vaibhav> indus, yes
<pw-toxic> suvir, when i use a usb stick i need to set an usb device as the primary boot device.. im not sure if this possible?!
<pw-toxic> lekefly, sorry i think thats too slow
<Xipette> helloooo
<indus> vaibhav, oh ok then #ubuntu+1
<nibbler> erUSUL, okay
<pw-toxic> lekefly, quite close f+ür 1080p
<indus> pw-toxic if bios supports boort from usb yes
<ubyserver> I'm at the site right now and I'm thinking that Ubuntu 8.04 alternate does is not Server Edition ...
<erUSUL> ubyserver: is a no; alternate installs a desktop system
<pw-toxic> lekefly, you need a player with graphic card support.. but there i dont have any knowledge about this on ubuntu
<pw-toxic> indus, ill try to find this out
<ubyserver> Alright just making sure I am downloading the correct one.
<pw-toxic> indus, suvir thanks
<Xipette> tu ke sabes inglees erUSUL
<box> salut
<Xipette> ???????????????????????????????????????????
<GSF1200S> anyone have thunderbird 3 working on 64 bit ubuntu? I keep getting a seg fault
<erUSUL> Xipette: yes
<suvir> pw-toxic, it usually is possible , go to your bios options and change the boot order ; usually the usb device is later in the order than the cd-drove
<Xipette> ok
<Xipette> jejejeje
<shanku> why i hav to mount my ntfs disks everytime manually ??
<icarly15> sabes ingles porque yo vivo en los estados
<shanku> please help
<suvir> shanku,
<GSF1200S> shanku: /etc/fstab
<suvir> shanku, u do not, change ur /etc/fstab
<Xipette> no no se soy malisima en ingles
<erUSUL> !ntfs | shanku
<ubottu> shanku: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ubyserver> Xipette: sigue #ubuntu-es
<pw-toxic> suvir, i guess i can also create a bootable version of ubuntu with an usb stick?
<indus> pw-toxic also, sometimes extra boot options is available by pressing a key, in my motherboard, del takes me to bios ,but for usb boot i need to press f8 which gives me additional usb boot option
<pw-toxic> thanks for those infos.. i'll be glad to be able to swtich to linux again ;)
<abhi_nav> what are the windows peoples are doing here? who are not interested in linux???
<pw-toxic> my notebook is the only computer where i can use ubuntu
<pw-toxic> for me deskotp pc, ubuntu is too bad
<Xipette> alguien tiene facebook???
<erUSUL> !es | Xipette
<ubottu> Xipette: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lekefly> pw-toxic: it should manage it : ) there must be something in ubuntu slowing it.. if i logout and in it works..
<icarly15> ni para tu, es personal
<pw-toxic> i need 3 monitors from two different graphic cards (ati and nvidia).. tv,  dolby sourund with creative x-fi etc ;)
<galerien> si, pero hablas ingles profavor
<ubyserver> erUSUL: well done.
<Xipette> noseeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ubyserver> :)
<pw-toxic> lekefly, well 2,6gb is still very close
<pw-toxic> lekefly, ghz
<Xipette> diselo tu erUSUL
<chen> 这个怎么玩
<Xipette> XDXD
<erUSUL> !cn | chen
<ubottu> chen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pw-toxic> lekefly, some action scences may have short delays
<galerien> xipette : no puede hablar ingles?
<V4mpire> has anyone got a link to copy an installation to a larger hdd ?
<Xipette> chen habla en inglees"""ç
<icarly15> what is XD?
<galerien> puedes
<ubyserver> Xipette: salte de aqui pero no quieremos hablar espanol
<galerien> *
<Xipette> no no se
<pw-toxic> icarly15, its a smiley
<V4mpire> as the partitions would need to be resized aswell
<Xipette> pos te jodes feo
<Xipette> jajjajjajaj
<Xipette> bete tu mongiii
<Xipette> jajjajjajajaj
<perlmonkey> hmm
<hp-pavilion_mic> how can I reboot only the sound preferences whitout logout?
<ubyserver> this guy Xipette is annoying
<blueghost> chen, 你好
<ubyserver> Ignore is good :)
<shanku> hey everyone .....i hav a question ....why i hav to mount my ntfs disks everytime manually ??????
<ubyserver> Ignore is god!
<perlmonkey> hp-pavillion_mic: sudo alsa force-reload
<ubyserver> If I remember from back in the day you would have to add it in fstab?
<ubyserver> Am I right?
<hp-pavilion_mic> perlmonkey: thanks
<perlmonkey> ubyserver that's right
<ubyserver> shanku: If I am right, you have to add it in fstab to automount.
<ubyserver> perlmonkey: Yes :) Thanx pal.
<daniel_> hi
<shanku> and ow i can add in fstab???
<shanku> *how???
<perlmonkey> sudo vi /etc/fstab
<ubyserver> You can get perfect examples from google
<daniel_> jemand germany
<shanku> okk..i m trying ...
<shanku> tahhnx
<ubyserver> shanku: yw
<perlmonkey> shanku: be careful, make a backup of fstab
<daniel_> hello jemand aus germany
<iceroot> !de | daniel_
<galerien> perlmonkey, if someone ask you this kind of question, don't answer him "vi" ^^
<ubottu> daniel_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubyserver> I made the mistake of working directly on the webserver instead of downloading ubuntu server and setting it up on one of my pc's ifrst
<perlmonkey> galerien well he asked how to add his mount to fstab, i answered eh
<daniel_> okay danke
<iceroot> galerien: vi(m) is always the correct answer
<blackbear> same quistion list ti as a /media/driveid?
<ubyserver> But now I am downloading and going to get this right.
<galerien> not for noobs
<perlmonkey> its a text editor, how can it not be noobs?!
<blackbear> what should the listing in fstab have in it to add the ntfs drive?
<ubyserver> perlmonkey: Have you installed Plesk 9.3 on Ubuntu server by any chance?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | blackbear
<ubottu> blackbear: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<perlmonkey> ubyserver no i don't even have a monitor hooked to my server i just use ssh
<blackbear> thanks
<ubyserver> perlmonkey same here.
<shane2peru> ok, this is getting annoying how can I record audio, pulse audio has changed everything
<Xipette> byeee
<shanku> hey ....he is right ....i m novice user ....please tell me once more ..wat i av to do for permanent mount devices
<perlmonkey> more efficient and convenient eh
<ubyserver> Definitely.
<V4mpire> has anyone got a link to copy an installation to a larger hdd ? as the partitions would need to be resized aswell
<ubyserver> shanku:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<perlmonkey> i'm trying to find a reliable host that offers ssh so I can move some of my sites to a more stable hosting environment
<ubyserver> shanku: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<perlmonkey> my server has been experiencing a lot of probs lately :-/
<ubyserver> I have ServerBeach.
<shanku> okk ..tanx
<ubyserver> Chain of Peer1 with no hosting support.
<shanku> *thanx
<ubyserver> shanku yw
<perlmonkey> i'm changing back to Debian to give it one last shot
<ticko_> 08:28 < ubyserver> shanku: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<V4mpire> perlmonkey,  what do you need ssh for ?
<perlmonkey> Ubuntu is too unstable for server for me
<gaby> is it possible to change from compiz to fluxbox in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<perlmonkey> V4mpire to connect to my server
<ubyserver> I don't really know too much about stability, I figure just making sure it is configured correctly helps the best.
<perlmonkey> V4mpire oh you mean why on a host? i need to install some perl modules and do some perl stuff for my sites
<ubyserver> I had the choice to go with centos, rh or ubuntu
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ticko_> is there a way to open links from irssi in guake
<V4mpire> perlmonkey, perl modules like cgi kind of thing or server modules ?
<ubyserver> My goal is to get plesk installed successfully :)
<icarly15> why doesnt wolfram make an os?
<icarly15> thats would be BALLIN
<Pici> icarly15: This channel is only for support.  If you prefer to chat, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<gaby> is it possible to change from compiz to fluxbox in ubuntu 9.04?
<perlmonkey> V4mpire: perl modules for perl :)
<anivair> Looking for some assistance with sound issues.  I'm running an LTSP server and while a sip  phone (twinkle) works great on the server it doesn't work on the thin clients.  I get no sound of stuttering sound.  Opening the sound properties usually fixes it.  All the defaults are the same.
<anivair> No idea what that means
<perlmonkey> they require root access to be installed
<V4mpire> perlmonkey, ahh so you want server hosting not webhosting so to speak so you got control over that ?
<perlmonkey> ya
<perlmonkey> virtual server
<icarly15> by support you mean moral or technical?
<Pici> icarly15: Technical.
<icarly15> bye
<ubyserver> rofl
<V4mpire> perlmonkey, its a little off topic here so if you would like me to see what i can help with can talk with you in pm
<gaby> is it possible to change from compiz to fluxbox on ubuntu 9.04?????????????
<abhi_nav> gaby: if fluxbox better than compiz? i want to give try if it is
<abhi_nav> is*
<anivair> Gaby:  yes.  You'll need super user access and to install fluxbox.
<ticko_> abhi_nav: i used to run fluxbox on ubuntu about 3 years ago
<anivair> It's not "better" but it is si mpler
<ticko_> im sure it stil works
<abhi_nav> no no i mean i am currently using compiz. so just wondering if fluxbox is better or what?
<abhi_nav> ok
<gaby> anivair, will it force me to upgrade to 9.10 ??????
<anivair> gaby:  just "sudo apt-get install fluxbox"
<galerien> it shouldn't force you
<anivair> gaby:  then at the login screen, select options and fluxbox should be one of the options presented
<stdisease> I've installed an alpha lucid release, I don't need to reinstall again with the final right?
<ticko_> anivair:  i dont think the package you get through apt-get is current
<anivair> Gaby:  no.  apt doesn't force an upgrade.  it uses the repos from whatever you're running
<anivair> hmm ... that may be true
<Pici> stdisease: Correct.  But Alpha questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<anivair> ticko_: is it just old or does it not work at all?
<stdisease> Pici, right, thanks.
<ticko_> anivair: i believe it doesnt work at all let me double check
<anivair> I suppose I can install it here and give it a shot ...
<gaby> anivair, here is the output ... http://pastebin.com/m14ed055
<galerien> what's the best soft for msn ?
<ticko_> anivair: ya current on source forge is 1.4
<ticko_> anivair: but who knows it might work i just dont remember it working out of apt-get
<stdisease> galerien, there's kopete, empathy, pidgin..
<anivair> gaby:  I ran it in test and it seems to be working here.  but I'm running 9.10.
<Alberto> udjjjjcuujuc f
<stdisease> galerien, it's a matter of taste, personally I use kopete
<anivair> you can always do it the old fashioned way and download it from sourceforge
<IP-v6> !best | galerien
<ubottu> galerien: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<galerien> oki, i'll try kopete
<galerien> thx
<gaby> so anivair, i need to upgrade?
<stdisease> how does bestBot collect people's opinions??
<stdisease> sorry offtopic nvm
<mawst> ok so I guess the question is, how do you add kernel arguments in grub2?
<mawst> because GRUB_GFXMODE only affects grub itself
<mawst> I want a vga console
<stdisease> mawst, pass vga=0 to the kernel cmdline
<stdisease> mawst, or vga=ask to prompt you
<mawst> and how is that done via config file with grub 2?
<mawst> Since I'm not supposed to edit
<stdisease> mawst, and you need to edit /etc/default/grub then run update-grub2
<ticko> anivair: i just booted into flux from synaptic so it works
<mawst> stdisease, what line do you put in /etc/default/grub that is equivelant to vga=793 for4 example?
<ticko> anivair:  you get that last message?
<Guest28155> Hi all. I need help removing namoroka browser - I have tried so many things I am losing it!
<anivair> ticko:  I did.  I think the issue is her version
<anivair> gaby:  you don't *need* to, but it will help
<anivair> gaby: you can also install it another way (or try) but apt is going ot be easiest
<gaby> so why its not working with me anivair?
<ticko> Guest28155: have you tried sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE in term?
<ticko> Tuco: ^
<Tuco> Yes I did it always come back
<stdisease> mawst, well in my file there's a line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" - you add the vga=<whatever> along or instead of the other options
<Tuco> I mean it is still sowing 3.6.2 pre
<Tuco> showing sorry
<mawst> I just noticed that
<mawst> legacy support line :P
<mawst> Thanks stdisease
<stdisease> mawst, y/w
<ticko> Tuco: you tried manually deleting the package folders? after apt-get remove of course
<mawst> brb testing
<PatrinStar> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 onto my laptop and it loaded and its just a black screen and i cant access anything, and a warning keeps popping up about power management
<Tuco> Hold on I am going to do it all over again Ticko
<stdisease> I bet he didn't run update-grub...
<BluesKaj> Guest15050, how did you install namoroka browser ?
<Tuco> From the synaptic BluesKaj
<anivair> Gaby:  my guess is that the repos for whatever version you're running pulled it out
<hp-pavilion_mic> Mi mic works ok. Mi sound too. But I can't use both. How can help me?
<Tuco> I just want the latest version and not that pre one
<dsnyders> HI all!  When I scroll-wheel on certain screen locations it moves me from workspace to workspace.  How do I turn that off?
<gaby> do you know how can i fix it anivair?
<Roasted_> How do I install murrine for themes?
<BluesKaj> then use synaptic to remove it. Guest28155
<Tuco> OK doing it
<ticko> dsnyders: you in gnome"?
<Tuco> the thing is if I want to install Firefox, it comes back as Namoroka 3.6.2 pre again
<dsnyders> ticko, yes
<anivair> gaby: You can either upgrade or install it manually. Have you ever installed anything from source before?  If not, then this might be a bit advanced for a first go.
<anivair> you might be safer upgrading and then just using apt
<Tuco> Ok Namoroka is gone - now how can I install a clean version of Firefox without having namoroka back?
<ticko> dsnyders: dsnyders it doesnt just do it when you have your mouse hovering over the workspace area
<mawst> Much better!
<mawst> :D
<ticko> anivair: just install via synaptic
<stdisease> mawst, good :)
<littlegreen> Tuco I'm realy not following your conversation, but did you try "sudo apt-get install firefox" ?
<ticko> Tuco: install via synaptic its ok
<Roasted_> How do I install murrine for themes?
<ticko> Tuco: or sudo apt-get install in term either way
<Tuco> Yes but when I do that, Namoroka reinstalls itself even though I have deleted it!
<mawst> Anyone care to take a stab at this? (sync out of range in 800x600, in games with my monitor) -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1408129
<ticko> Tuco: the only reason why it would reinstall if it was a dependency and it i know it isnt a dependency of firefox
<ticko> Tuco: just go into gnome terminal and type without quotes "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<anivair> ticko:  it was gaby's problem.  It'll install fine for me.
<MDB2210> #plug-az
<stdisease> mawst, that could be an issue with either your gfx driver or you need to enter correct sync values in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ticko> anivair: yea i didnt mean to send that message to you
<ticko> anivair: sry lol
<ticko> off to school sorry all
<Tuco> OK and how can I make sure there are no dependency left for it?
<littlegreen> Tuco apt installs dependancies automaticaly(hope spelling is right)
<Tuco> just did sudo apt-get install firefox and Namoroka is back again! Arghhhhhhhh
<dsnyders> ticko, no.  Only if I'm on an empty spot on the desktop, or a blank area in certain programs and I use the scroll wheel.
<teage> How do you chroot into a dirrectory, I have read the man pages and still cant do it. Im doing something wrong. can someone give me an example please?
<stdisease> Tuco, remove it again and try reinstalling with aptitude, maybe it'll give you alternatives
<Pici> Tuco: Can you pastebin what the results of: apt-cache policy firefox     is?
<stdisease> teage, 'chroot <directory>'
<mawst> Is there anything besides restarting Xorg that needs to be done for it to reload the config?
<EvRide> hallo ubuntu
<teage> stdisease: i do that and it says no such file or directory
<teage> stdisease: do i have to specify the path to the directory?
<Pianoman13> my wireless is not functional yet using Ubuntu 9.10 but it is in the other environment, vista, can someone help find a solution?
<stdisease> teage, perhaps the directory you're trying to chroot to does not exist or does not have the proper files needed to support chrooting
<mawst> stdisease, if I specify modelines for 800x600, it will go specifically through those only right?
<stdisease> teage, you'll need to havee a /bin/sh (if you don't specify another command) and any other shared libraries it needs to work (or none if a static executable)
<stdisease> teage, at the very least
<ng0n> ..
<edqnag> hello
<edqnag> is there anyone that can help me a bit?
<Tuco> Pici: http://pastebin.com/m7814c24a
<teage> stdisease: ic, I will look at some more tutorials. you think i may need more dependents? for chroot to work, am i reading you right?
<Roasted_> Hi. I'm trying to install the murrine engine PPA. I added the PPA. Now what? What's the apt-get command? I'm not seeing it on their site.
<stdisease> teage, precisely
<edqnag> can anyone tell me how to clear grub loading screen after i updated ubuntu and how to remove old files
<stdisease> teage, but what you need *exactly* depends on what you're trying to accomplish
<Pici> Tuco: And what version do you want to install? 3.5 or 3.6?
<stdisease> edqnag, you remove old kernel packages and run update-grub2
<Tuco> Well I am not sure what is the latest for Ubuntu, at least not a pre version!
<V4mpire> anyone know what 1 x PCI Express 2.0 is ?
<huelk_> is it possible to merge 2 branches from different servers with git?
<teage> thanx stdisease, i am trying to browse an iso of Ubuntu 9.10 and view its file system as though it where and installed system. view it with nautilus. Ive done this befiore. its been a while though.
<stdisease> V4mpire, a PCI express 2.0 slot type, usually smaller than the full x16
<bscape> where can i edit the color of xterm?
<stdisease> V4mpire, for hardware that doesn't need alot of juice, like ethernet cards
<V4mpire> ahh ok
<Pici> Tuco: The latest version in the official repositories is 3.5.8
<edqnag> stdisease>how to remove old kernel files?
<Tuco> Ok that one then and not the 3.6.2pre Namoroka.
<stdisease> teage, ooh you went into a completely different direction, what you need is to mount the .iso as a loopback filesystem
<Pianoman13> my wireless is not functional yet using Ubuntu 9.10 but it is in the other environment, vista, can someone help find a solution?
<stdisease> teage, 'sudo mount -o loop <isofile> /mnt/<whatever>"
<Pici> Tuco: Then you'll need to remove the firefox ppa lines from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all, I upgraded to 9.10, and now I don't have a Hibernate or Suspend option...how can I get these back?
<purpzey> I heard someone say yesterday that the distro upgrade has problems, is this true for Karmic?
<teage> stdisease, ic, thanx
<ima> Hey, I was wondering if it is possible to make Caps Lock a regular key. (Stay functional as a key, but not trigger the capitol lock.)
<Clone29> i'm use ubuntu 9.10 and use gnome-shell
<BluesKaj> Pianoman13, using network manager and which wiwfi chip ?
<Tuco> OK Pici I am going to check that now
<Pici> Tuco: Let me know if you need help with that.
<Clone29> ada yang indonesia?
<stdisease> bscape, hmm look under /etc/X11/app-defaults or read xterm manpage..
<Pianoman13> BluesKaj, mmmmm chip you said, you mean intel?
<dsnyders> ima, I believe so.  Many people switch it to a Control key.  I don't know the procedure to do it though.  What would you put there?
<BluesKaj> which wifi card?
<richierich> hey guys i have 4 small bash scripts to perform options like unzip all zip files, remove dashes in filenames, upload to ftp. Now is there anyone i could combine all of these into one script and choose options to run which ever one i want. eg i would want a master script/program called allscripts and i would run that and i would be able to press 1. to unzip all or press 2 to upload to ftp etc..
<daniskami> ima: it can be done easily with xmodmap (or your ~/.Xmodmap file)
<edqnag> stdisease how to remove old kernel files?
<Tuco> I am looking for the ppa lines in the source list Pici
<Pianoman13> BluesKaj, i am a 3 weeks old ubuntu user so some of your words must be interpreted
<ima> daniskami, but that would just be remapping it to a different key, right?
<Pici> richierich: #bash would be the best channel to ask this in.
<daniskami> ima: I put AltGr there and can show you my config as an example
<richierich> Pici, thanks
<daniskami> ima: of course, I also disable the lock function
<Pianoman13> BluesKaj, i have an hp compaq8710p laptop and a linksys router wireless-g wrt54gp2
<ima> daniskami, ideally it would be a key that does nothing, but allows shortcuts to be bound to it.
<daniskami> ima: you should map it to Super or Meta or whatever then
<Pianoman13> BluesKaj, ndiswrapper is installed on my system but i do not know what to do with it?
<stdisease> edqnag, use aptitude and remove the packages OR if all fails remove the old ones from under /boot/
<Tuco> I have removed the ppa line Pici
<Pici> Tuco: Now run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
<BluesKaj> Pianoman13, in the terminal type lspci, and look for a wireless controller
<aaron_seibert> join #ubuntuone
<skun> ciao
<Pianoman13> BluesKaj, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<Tuco> Ok Pici doing it
<edqnag> stdisease thank you
<magn3ts> Where does karmic store its X11 config
<Roasted_> Hi. I'm trying to install the murrine engine PPA. I added the PPA. Now what? What's the apt-get command? I'm not seeing it on their site.
<fission6> my thumb drive is not being recognized? what should i do? it worked fine on ubuntu at home
<ima> daniskami, the thing is that I need a short cut on it that I need to hold down from time to time whilst doing other thing like typing etc, holding down the super key doesn't allow me to type anymore. Is there a way to make a key without a function somehow?
<Tuco> Namoroka is back Pici :-(
<borjita> ola
<ddurham_> is there a way to tell aptitude to ignore a package?
<ddurham_> I don't want to see this package in my list of updates
<Pici> Tuco: Where does it say Namoroka?
<Tuco> Applications/Internet ----Namoroka web browser,
<fission6> what would i do if my thumb drive is not "popping up" when i plug it in
<cannam> I would like to discover (programmatically, from a script) which version of a given package is available in which Ubuntu release -- e.g. by querying a web resource
<Tuco> and also on the browser help/about Namoroka
<magn3ts> Please, I can't use my computer because my menus are on a screen that no longer physically exists
<cannam> preferably without having to scrape through https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<packagename> -- any bright ideas, anyone? is there a service for this?
<hp-pavilion_mic> i can't use mi mic and sound at the same time, why???
<zleap> cannam, won't synaptic tell you what version is on the repository
<purpzey> I heard someone say yesterday that the distro upgrade has problems, is this true for Karmic?
<Tuco> Do I have to remove all ppa lines Pici?
<Pici> cannam: Does rmadison do what you want? Its in the decscripts package.
<cannam> zleap: I should have added: I'd like the solution to work even if not actually running on ubuntu itself
<ddurham_> fission6: I check the output from /var/log/messages  .. look for the /dev/ entry, then do sudo mount /dev/sdx1 (where x is what log/messages tells you)
<Pici> Tuco: Does apt-cache policy still list some ppa lines?
<marienz> cannam: suspect you can do that through launchpadlib, but I don't know how exactly.
<zleap> well synaptic works on debian and i guess most .deb based systems
<cannam> only requirement should be an http client, ideally, and something that parses xml or html
<zleap> byut i see your point
<Pici> Tuco: apt-cache policy firefox   rather.
<fission6> ddurham_: i will try these steps, t hanks
<cannam> or rdf
<ddurham_> fission6: you can do in one terminal:  tail -f /var/log/messages
<ddurham_> then pop the thumb drive in
<ddurham_> it will tell you what the device is
<fission6> got it
<Tuco> Pici: http://pastebin.com/m68b2f87
<fission6> it says someething like, usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9 & scsi11 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<ddurham_> doesn't give you a /dev/sdc or whatever?
<privateabstract> Can anyone see anything wrong with this statement: $query = 'INSERT INTO users VALUES(' . $username . ', ' . $password . ');';
<Pici> Tuco: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please?
<lekefly> Where should i get xf86-video-ati for ubuntu?
<ddurham_> there should be multiple lines
<sebsebseb> Hi
<littlegreen> lekefly http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=701815
<lekefly> littlegreen: seems old tho?
<Tuco> Pici: http://pastebin.com/m42ebfd13
<Pici> Tuco: do you have any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<fission6> ddurham_: i cant figure out the right X to use
<Tuco> Pici: what do you mean by .d?
<littlegreen> lekefly take a look at that one: it's a bit newer http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_open_jaunty&num=1
<Pici> Tuco: Thats a directory.
<littlegreen> lekefly I'm not sure if it will be helpful...
<ddurham_> fission6: paste everything that shows up after you pop in the thumbdrive to pastebin.ca
<Tuco> I only use the c drive if this is what you mean
<ddurham_> there will be multiple lines
<ddurham_> or should be
<Tuco> Pici: I only use the c drive if this is what you mean
<fission6> okay i think i got it! i can see the mount now, thanks ddurham_. my next questino is why it didnt automount or pop up the file system on the thumb drive like it does on my other ubuntu
<ddurham_> good question
<ddurham_> that's beyond me
<fission6> fascinating, thanks
<Pianoman13> my wireless is not functional yet using Ubuntu 9.10 but it is in the other environment, vista, can someone help find a solution?
<baga> join  #macedonia
<Pici> Tuco: No.. thats not what I mean.  You know how you got to /etc/apt/sources.list ? You need to go to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and see if there are any files in that directory.
<ddurham_> fission6: that log file is the first place to start with any hardware issues :)
<fission6> ok thanks
<fission6> good to know
<privateabstract> Pianoman13, would help if you told us what wireless device you're using.
<baga> undenet server?
<Pianoman13> privateabstract, , i have an hp compaq8710p laptop and a linksys router wireless-g wrt54gp2
<Pianoman13> privateabstract, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<Tuco> Pici: Well I just don't know how to get into that directory, in the terminal it doesn't pull anything
<Pici> Tuco: so ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/      doesn't return anything?
<barf> which channel for 10.4?
<Pianoman13> privateabstract, ndiswrapper is installed on my system but i do not know what to do with it?
<littlegreen> lek http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19518#post95300
<genii> !lucid | barf
<ubottu> barf: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Tuco> Pici: http://pastebin.com/d7850d5e
<privateabstract> Pianoman13, never used ndiswrapper, I've only ever used d-link who supply Linux drivers.
<teage> privateabstrack, you view yer hardware with the lshw command
<karaangov> nqkoi jelaesht da me helpne
<littlegreen> lekefly try that one as well http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19518#post95300 - I think it's the latest release
<purpzey> Is there a better channel to ask about an upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic? (Ubuntu offtopic perhaps?)
<Pici> Tuco: Aha! please run:  sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list*
<Tuco> Pici: cannot remove `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list*': No such file or directory
<Pianoman13> privateabstract, should i continue asking for help in here in case someone knows how to fix the problem?
<ddurham_> so, does anyone here know how to tell aptitude to ignore a package, so that it doesn't show up in my list of updates
<privateabstract> Pianoman13, I'm sure plenty of people in here will know how to use ndiswrapper :p
<ima> daniskami, I figured it out, thanks a bunch :)
<karaangov> as you fkluchvam my company need to restartvam internet how to fix it
<dsnyders> HI all!  When I scroll-wheel on certain screen locations it moves me from workspace to workspace.  How do I turn that off?
<Pici> Tuco: Er. Does   cd /etc/apt/sources.list; ls      report any files?
<daniskami> ima: you're welcome
<cannam> ddurham_: put it on hold? echo package-name hold | dpkg --set-selections ... might want to double-check with the dpkg manpage
<guillaume_> Good afternoon all, I've a problem with mozilla firefox, who can i help me?
<Tuco> Pici:unlikely Pici
<sebsebseb> !details | guillaume_
<ubottu> guillaume_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ima> daniskami, remove Lock = Caps_Lock disables the caps lock feature but leaves the button usable for shortcuts and so on :)
<Pici> Tuco: Okay, then run sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy firefox    again  please
<dsnyders> guillaume_, Nobody can help you unless you ask your question
<ddurham_> guillaume_: are you associated with the groovy project?
<sebsebseb> guillaume_: What's the problem?
<daniskami> ima: oh cool, I thought you would have to remap it, but that's even better
<daniskami> ima: still,  I prefer AltGr on CapsLock
<j2daosh> what kind of format is this? 0x457854 is it hexidecimal?
<ima> daniskami, yeah, depends on what you need :)
<cli4life> When a windows focus is lost, it changes the color of the top bar (with the close, minimize, maximize on the top right) It also gives it a slight transparency.  I don't like this.  Where can I change it?
<Pianoman13> my wireless is not functional yet using Ubuntu 9.10 but it is in the other environment, vista, can someone help find a solution?
<daniskami> ima: I have a german keyboard layout and need it for []{}\| etc.
<Pianoman13> i have an hp compaq8710p laptop and a linksys router wireless-g wrt54gp2
<tien> vlc media cool
<Pianoman13> ndiswrapper is installed on my system but i do not know what to do with it?
<Pianoman13> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<Pici> suffice: Please ask in #freenode if you're having freenode password issues.
<sebsebseb> Pianoman13: Have you read this?
<Tuco> Pici: YEAAAAAAAAAAAH! It's gone, I am not sure how and why, but it's gone! I guess it had enough of being badly treated :-)
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  Pianoman13
<ubottu> Pianoman13: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<j2daosh> cli4life: system ->preferences -> appearance || if you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed, it would be under that
<ardchoille> cli4life: that is done by the window manager, so you'd need to change the theme that your window manager is using. Sounds like you're using compiz
<Pici> Tuco: Yay!
<cli4life> yeah im using compiz
<cli4life> I looked all around compiz i cant find the setting
<ardchoille> cli4life: I don't know which wm compiz uses though
<tien> compiz?
<Tuco> That is very strange, but I think I know why. Basicall I removed the ppa line from the repo, but forgot to save the changes in the source list :-)
<ashic> can we install ubuntu enterprise cloud in virtual box
<Tuco> Saved, started everything all again and TADA!
<Pici> ashic: Best to ask UEC questions in #ubuntu-server
<Pianoman13> sebsebseb, yes did not understand what i was reading
 * linduxed requests hilight
<j2daosh> cli4life: system -> pref -> compizconfig-settings-manager -> Look for settings dealing with transparency
<Tuco> Pici: Thank you very much for your effort mate, much appreciated ;-)
<k0d3g3ar> anyone here use VirtualBox with Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> k0d3g3ar: sometimes
<emanuele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<w3l54666> hey guys
<emanuele> hey
<emanuele> ciao a tutti
<tiger_> hey people i have a huge problem here the sound for some reason now sounds like an apokaliptic deamon anyone know how i can fix that
<w3l54666> sorry ti be a pain in the rear, but i forgot to write down how to install my wifi card :S
<w3l54666> usb wifi card
<jackbrown> hi there i should edit a file in /etc directory with a text editor but i'm unable to do that i should be logged as root
<jackbrown> how can i do that?
<ashic_> is it possible to install enterprise cloud in virtual box
<w3l54666> jackbrown: sudo -i in terminal then your root password
<ardchoille> jackbrown: use sudo for cli editors and gksudo for gui editors
<tiger_> yea it is as long as you have an iso image you can install anying in vbox
<ashic_> i was able to install but not getting the clud
<Eleth> Does anyone have Thunderbird 3, Lightning and GDATA-provider working together fine on x86_64? I have them installed but GDATA provider doesn't load my calendars :/
<jackbrown> ok thanks i got it
<jackbrown> now i should add a list of command at the /etc/modules file
<enrike> ola
<jackbrown> do i have to add them after lp ?
<enrike> ola
<barf> Is it possible for MacOS X and Linux to co exist? Ideally I would say 5GB MOSX, 5GB Ubuntu, 200GB storage, question is which format that both OSes can write to
<ubyserver> barf: Yes.
<jackbrown> hey does anybody can help me i have to mod the /etc/modules  take a look if i'm doing well http://pastebin.com/d419e32b3
<ubyserver> barf: Just requires partitioning
<enrike> ola
<jackbrown> hey does anybody can help me i have to mod the /etc/modules  take a look if i'm doing well http://pastebin.com/d419e32b3
<doolph> hello
<privateabstract> barf, he asked you what format they can both read and write to. Not how they can "co-exist".
<tiger_> can anyone help me with my sound issues
<barf> privateabstract: affirmative
<enrike> uhdefhjdi
<ubyserver> The question mark in his question is after the first few words :p
<enrike> hello
<doolph> anyone can guide me
<jackbrown> hey does anybody can help me i have to mod the /etc/modules  take a look if i'm doing well http://pastebin.com/d419e32b3
<cli4life> j2daosh: I looked at all of the compiz stuff and I see nothing that has to do with transparancy?
<enrike> grite??
<barf> Rephrase: Is it possible for MacOS X and Linux to co exist in the following way 5GB MOSX, 5GB Ubuntu, 200GB storage, question is which format that both OSes can write to?
<doolph> I want to start a networking with linux server and linux workstations, what kind of services should the service have
<daniskami> That's strange considering that Compiz is all about transparency and effects ;)
<k0d3g3ar> I want to run VirtualBox on Ubuntu on my laptop (Ubuntu is the host).  Need to run WinXP as a guest in VB.  What's the best way to setup the networking so it will work if I roam from coffee shop to coffee shop/wifi to wifi?
<barf> doolph: Which services do you need?
<barf> I’d say ssh
<j2daosh> give me a sec cli4life ill look at mine
<cli4life> daniskami: I mean the ones that are enabled
<privateabstract> barf, you can read from ext3 using Mac OSX. http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-61597.html
<ubyserver> barf: MAC hfs,Linux ext
<thijs_> can someone help me to format the HDD that i'm running my OS on?
<thijs_> err, that i'm running ubuntu on, going to try other distro
<privateabstract> thijs_, boot to a live CD and use gparted or another partition editor.
<ubyserver> barf: Also you have to check the requirements of the MAC OS you are looking to install. As it will tell you the minimum space required.
<ubyserver> barf normall would want 8gb+ for mac
<privateabstract> thijs_, alternatively you can unmount the partitions you're using now (after loading gparted) and then use it.
<magn3ts_> Also note Mac REQUIRES GPT to install
<daniskami> barf: 5 GB might not be enough for Mac OS X
<Alphex> useradd -m -p widget timer   when i       su pig   i get an athentication failure on the pass anyone know what im doing wrong
<barf> My current MacOS X SL takes 4GB
<thijs_> privateabstract, okay, thank you!
<magn3ts_> barf, Also note Mac REQUIRES GPT to install
<barf> GPT?
<doolph> barf: I need users management, disk share, automatic upgrade...
<magn3ts_> also, gparted can butcher GPT at times
<magn3ts_> barf, its an alternative to MBR partition styles
<barf> doolph: On LAN?
<barf> magn3ts_: runs fine on EFI
<doolph> yes
<doolph> on a Lan
<barf> doolph: NFS
<barf> for shared volumes
<doolph> and also over vpn
<ghabit> barf: Do you have mac?
<magn3ts_> barf, the EFI/BIOS difference is different than MBR/GPT
<j2daosh> cli4life: you will want to look into the compizconfig-settings-manager for 'Window Decoration' and Fading Windows' and 'Trailfocus'
<barf> ghabit: several
<barf> I also have at least 5x 4U Chieftec 19"
<barf> running debian or ubuntu
<barf> depending on age
<j2daosh> trailfocus deals with the transparency on focused/unfocused windows
<ping> hi.  the other day the update manager updated flash but now i get this on webpages where flash content should be:  "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player."  how would i fix this?
<hp-pavilion_mic> i cant use mic and sound at the same time on my hp pavilion. Some can help me?
<Homicidal> pulse audio sucks
<Homicidal> YOU SUCK
<FloodBot1> Homicidal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barf> I used to run debian 2.3 on my G4/450 about year 2001
<BluesKaj> ping, firefox?
<c1d0x> list
<V4mpire> off topic question but whats standard case fan size isn't it 80mm ?
<cli4life> j2daosh: trailfocus is disabled. so is fading windows.
<ping> BluesKaj, yes and chrome
<barf> And it ran fine, but in separate environments
<barf> I guess I will just run ubuntu in virtualmachine under MacOS X
<ubyserver> thumbs +
<cli4life> j2daosh: window decoration is on, but i played with all the settings and it doesnt look like any of them change the top bar color when out of focus
<barf> And connect via localhost to the HFS+
<emperor15> i kill je
<ping> BluesKaj, do you have the same problem?
<BluesKaj> ping, I have the same problem , but there doesn't seem to be a fix yet ..it's becoming a known bug. I haven't checked lauchpad yet because it appeared yesterday I think.
<daniskami> cli4life: might be the window manager (probably Emerald) which has its own settings
<w3l54666> hey guys can some 1 talk me through installing my RAlink usb wifi dongle please??
<ping> BluesKaj, ok. thanks. i guess i will wait for an update
<BluesKaj> ping, actually chrome seems to work better on some sites than FF
<kurtjx> hello
<ping> BluesKaj, flash is completely busted on my machine
<ubyserver> BluesKaj: that means those sites were tested more with that browser during creation right?
<privateabstract> ubyserver, I test my webpages on IE, FF and Chrome while creating, so I'm sure professionals will also do the same.
<fumbles> any insights into installing terminus in ubuntu?
<ubyserver> Some don't
<blakkheim> !info terminus
<jairo> hello
<jairo> ola
<jairo> ooooooooooola
<redbull360> hi
<Pici> !es | jairo
<ubottu> Package terminus does not exist in karmic
<ubottu> jairo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubyserver> I test all IE7,8 FF Chrome
<j2daosh> dont know then. mine doesn't do it
<ubyserver> Not all..
<blakkheim> fumbles: guess you need to compile it then
<fumbles> bleh I thought so
<fumbles> thanks
<jairo> hola soy jaro quienes soys
<fumbles> or I'll just change the xmonad file to not use xmonad
<kurtjx> is there a keyboard shortcut to cycle through the windows of the same application (i.e. document viewer has several papers open i just want to go thru these not the FF windows etc - not alt+tab)
<redbull360> can someone help to install tcl on linux centos
<blakkheim> redbull360: this is not a centOS support channel
<alex12> redbull360, #centos
<redbull360> o sorry
<redbull360> ty
<kurtjx> redbull360, try #centos if you can get verified or whatever
<joppan> what is init
<cannam> kurtjx: depends on the application, but in firefox and gnome terminal it's ctrl+pgup/pgdn
<joppan> The_SLain_MAn: hello can u help me out with what is init
<kurtjx> wow hi cannam
<kurtjx> thnx
<cannam> indeed
<cannam> whodathunkit etc
<fumbles> init is your run level
<nico__> hi
<kurtjx> but afraid that does a page up / page down in doc viewer
<fumbles> joppan, init is your run level
<kurtjx> not switch docs
<joppan> hi
<joppan> k
<jackbrown> hello i just installed my Webcam Driver under UBUNTU and no it seems that doens't works on WinXP VBOX, do i have to uninstall and reinstall guest additions to make it works ?
<joppan> how to know my current runlevel am runnning gnome-session
<cannam> kurtjx: is that evince? I s'pose the point is it's an application shortcut, rather than a wm thing -- so could be anything (or nothing)
<kurtjx> indeed thnx cannam
<kurtjx> was just thinking about mac os where one can hit cmd+~ to do this
<wubi> where I can awarding of a mask to my ip
<wubi> ?
<dbruns> can someone help me set up some port forwarding/tunneling? I'm having trouble figure out how I need to do it
<ouyes> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<joppan> dbruns: try iptables firestarter
<dbruns> I've got a jabber server at my office that has no external IP, but I can access my dev server on the same network externally     how can I connect to my jabber server by tunneling through dev?
<dbruns> joppan: this is just temporary
<vivek> what is the command to check the download speed ?
<joppan> dbruns: okay
<wubi> ubottu where I can awarding of a mask to my ip
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pozic> lxgears
<pozic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<pozic> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<pozic> lsmod| grep nvidia shows the nvidia driver is loaded.
<joppan> wubi: try ifconfig switches
<dbruns> ssh -L 5223:jabberserver:5223  dbruns@devserver   ?   doesn't seem to work
<pozic> Why do I still get that error?
<nOStahl> hey guys. why dosnt empathy let you /j # rooms
<joppan> how to find out my download and upload speed for my ethernet wifi based internet conenction anyone
<nOStahl> speedtest.net
<fireOnSong> use system properties... :)
<w3l54666> hey guys i really need help installing my usb wifi donglr
<w3l54666> n e 1 willing to help on a 1-2-1 basis?
<joppan> nOStahl: thanks
<nOStahl> type in to terminal dmesg after you plug it in
<nOStahl> bottom line should show what the computer's doing after you plug it in
<nOStahl> then type lspci
<benedikt> I have been seeing kernel panics on my laptop after i started using a docking station. It occurs after the computer has been undocked, even one hour after. I havent found anything in the logs, and no bugs reports and nothing on google. Is there some procude one is supposed to do before I undock it from the station?
<nOStahl> and grep the card dmesg said you had
<steev> hey all, i need to chance the mac address of eth0 when it comes up (otherwise my dhcp server gives it an ip address and it can't get internet access) - I've tried adding an eth0 script to /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ which is probably not written the best way, but I can't seem to figure out another way to change the mac address before networkmanager takes over (does ubuntu even source if-pre-up.d with networkmanager anymore?)
<phamha> co ai o day k
<joppan> hi
<andreas_> how do i spanish mobile internet lulz?
<joppan> hi
<Pici> !es | andreas_
<ubottu> andreas_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<CompanionCube> Hi, what are the main differences between the alternate (text based) installer and the server edition installer?
<andreas_> oh no, im not spanish
<blakkheim> CompanionCube: one installs the desktop version and one uses the server version
<CompanionCube> so alternate will install X, but server won't?
<nOStahl> ya
<w3l54666> nOStahl: i typed lspci
<nOStahl> see anything that looks "wifi-ish" in there
<Pici> CompanionCube: Correct. The Server CD also has a few tasksel tasks for installing mail servers, apache, etc.
<w3l54666> its saying sumat like vendor request failed
 * rothsdad hi, i enjoy ubuntu
<andreas_> no you dont
<andreas_> You'd think so but you'd be wrong
<Halabund> Hi!
<andreas_> HELLO!! = D
<wubi> joppan where I can awarding of a mask to my ip? same as everyone here. what you gave me did not appear at all [ifconfig switches]
<Halabund> I have a dual-boot, Windows - Ubuntu system.  In Jaunty, I never had to type a password to mount the Windows partitions, but in Karmic this is necessary.  Why?  Does anyone know how this can be avoided?  (I do not necessarily need them to mount automatically, I just don't want to type the password for something like this.)
<w3l54666> nOStahl: paste bin here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f2f9d7c27
<joppan> wubi: same is the situation with me everytime i access win partiiton i ahve to type my password...am also looking for a workaround maybe /etc/fstab
<benedikt> I have been seeing kernel panics on my laptop after i started using a docking station. It occurs after the computer has been undocked, even one hour after. I havent found anything in the logs, and no bugs reports and nothing on google. Is there some procude one is supposed to do before I undock it from the station?
<joppan> wubi: need more research let me c ...i ahve very slow internet conection that is my prob
<progzy> Hello ! I use twin view. Firefox is on my main screen. Problem is when a window poop-ups, it opens in the second screen :\ Is there a way to fix it please?
<nmvictor> i have a file with several lines of text and some linues containing the word nil, I wish to coment out every such linu by appending '##' at the start of the linue, is their a way i could do this with a command?
<andreas_> No, its impossible, and so is your face
<wubi> joppan tks
<ardchoille> andreas_: Please be respectable and productive
<nOStahl> looks atheros based
<nOStahl> upgrade  your linux install and reboot and do it over again
<Gangrel> is there any photoshop like program for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Gangrel: yes
<erUSUL> !gimp | Gangrel
<ubottu> Gangrel: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Gangrel> sebsebseb, which one?
<ardchoille> Gangrel: the best I have foundis the gimp
<progzy> Gangrel: gimp
<pfifo> I was surfing the web and received a notification from "SuperCleanPCScan.com - Mozilla Firefox" that first scanned my C:\ drive and found 3 possible viruses, how do I fix this?
<w3l54666> nOStahl i updated all my linux things with the update manager
<sebsebseb> Gangrel: yeah Gimp for example, however that does not put everything into a big frame like Photoshop,   there's Gimpshop which could be an issue to install on Ubuntu.  and single window mode for Gimp is meant to be ready in December
<privateabstract> pfifo,  you have no viruses. It's clearly a scam.
<littlegreen> nmvictor I don't think such a thing exists, but if you are not trying to do this using CLI you can easily find the word "nil", and then go back to the start of that line and type in "##"... ofcourse, depends on what "several" means to you ;)
<sebsebseb> pfifo:  Were you on Ubuntu when getting that?
<Gangrel> but is there a guide on how to use Gimp?
<pfifo> sebsebseb, yes
<sebsebseb> Gangrel:  some where I guess, but there are Youtube videos for example
<privateabstract> pfifo, Ubuntu has a completely different directory structure. There is no C:\ drive.
<ardchoille> Gangrel: There's an online book here: http://gimp-savvy.com/BOOK/index.html
<sebsebseb> pfifo: ok well then you can laugh at the thing you got,  Desktop Linux distros do not have C drives
<Gangrel> sebsebseb, thanks a lot bro :)
<sebsebseb> Gangrel: np
<Gangrel> ardchoille, thanks a lot too :)
<ardchoille> yw
<joppan> joppan
<sebsebseb> pfifo: in fact  no Linux distros have a  C drive, since they aren't Windows
<pfifo> sebsebseb, what about wine? it has a c drive ~/.wine/c_drive/ can wine get a virus?
<ardchoille> pfifo: yes, wine can run Windows viruses
<sebsebseb> pfifo: some might work properly in Wine, but that's rather rare, as for other ones probably only partitaly run, and probaby won't really do much damage
<sebsebseb> pfifo: avoide using Internet apps such as browsers in your Wine install, and it's rather unlikely to get infected by anything
<arundracula> how to reset the settings of Cairo dock. I enabled autohide and now it is running in background and I can't see it
<sebsebseb> pfifo: unless you do it yourself
<Roasted_> I added the murrine PPA from this site - https://launchpad.net/~suraia/+archive/ppa - but what do I do afterwards? I added it. Now what? How do I install it?
<ardchoille> Roasted: Did you update your sources?
<pfifo> sebsebseb, Actually, seriously I think that vivo.tv thing I tried to run in wine installed some spyware, but I dont really care. Also I run IE6.5 in wine, on a rare ocassion, to debug websites
<andreas_> You'd think so but you'd be wrong.
<dante__> hi
<Helsinkiii> hi guys. i keep getting this error whenever i start add/remov :
<Helsinkiii> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<Helsinkiii> but everytime i try their suggestions, i get more errors
<nibbler> Helsinkiii, nopaste the errors
<outer_space> can you hibernate, and reboot into windows, and then un-hibernate back into ubuntu without losing all the stuff i had open?
<sebsebseb> pfifo: start over with a new  .wine then.  you know hidden folder in home?   you don't need to re install the Wine program itself,  just get it using a new .wine
<andreas_> oobantoo
<sebsebseb> pfifo: IE 6.5 did you mean 5.5 ?
<cyberoidx> Helsinkiii, does the package manager start at all?
<Myrtti> !offtopic | andreas_
<ubottu> andreas_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<andreas_> I love windows
<jeeaar> hello everybody, ive just been looking through the ubuntu forums to get my webcam working on a sony vaio (motioneye camera). The cam works, ive tested it with xawtv and cheese webcam booth. Still not working for flash chat cam sites though, could somebody tell me how to get it working?
<andreas_> windows 7 is a great innovation, truely a great OS
<Tresmius> hey
<blakkheim> !ot | andreas_
<sebsebseb> !troll | andreas_
<ubottu> andreas_: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Myrtti> andreas_: please contribute to the channel productively, you're not doing so now
<Helsinkiii> cyberoidx: add/remove, you mean?
<cyberoidx> Helsinkiii, yep
<Helsinkiii> cyberoidx: it closes before i browse through anything
<andreas_> ok, i'll leaqve
<jeeaar> hello everybody, ive just been looking through the ubuntu forums to get my webcam working on a sony vaio (motioneye camera). The cam works, ive tested it with xawtv and cheese webcam booth. Still not working for flash chat cam sites though, could somebody tell me how to get it working?
<Tresmius> Everytime I leave my computer idle for a while and come back it seems to freeze up and then it doesn't boot and I have to update grub in recovery mode for it to boot normally...
<pfifo> sebsebseb, Im not sure, I dont have it installed atm. I use ies4linux, whichever version i can get to work and have flash support.
<cyberoidx> Helsinkiii, don't browse, Edit> Software sources
<Helsinkiii> cyberoidx: i need this fixed rly urgently i'm kinda panicking
<privateabstract> andreas_, go to the ubuntu offtopic channel to discuss that.
<jeeaar> pfifo, was that last one meant for me?
<pfifo> jeeaar, no, <sebsebseb> pfifo: IE 6.5 did you mean 5.5 ?
<cyberoidx> why off topic, isn't #windows good? Hell I LOVE windows too
<privateabstract> cyberoidx, I hate it. The only reason I still have it is because Wine doesn't run DirectX as well as I'd like.
<jeeaar> pfifo, my webcam problem seems to be flash related, do you think running a browser through wine would solve it?
<dante__> (sry my english) folowing this http://www.techthrob.com/2009/03/02/enabling-hardware-sensors-in-linux/   i get this error :FATAL: Error inserting it87 (/lib/modules/2.6.31-19-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko): Device or resource busy in the sudo modprobe [module name] step
<dante__> anyone can help me with that?
<cyberoidx> privateabstract, tried the play games app?
<lsdluna> hi is there anyone here who has had experience with installing alfresco or any other collaboration software/tool that can give me a bit of assistance please? I am having issues executing a .sh script to start the server with Alfresco, however I am more than willing to install another collaboration software/tool if someone is willing to guide me through it?
<cyberoidx> privateabstract, PlayonLinux
<JediMaster> hi guys, I'm trying to keep an audit trail of changes to a text field in a database, that in itself isn't hard, what I need to do is only keep the changes rather than the entire content every time there is a change, so I'm trying to find some sort of "diff" code, xdiff appears to be PECL only and this needs to be portable, so I've found the PEAR class Text_Diff, which seems to do what I want, however I also want to be able to revert to
<JediMaster> an older version and it doesn't seem to be able to apply/revert diffs like the "patch" command can, anyone have any ideas/suggestions?
<cyberoidx> brb
<pfifo> jeeaar, you need to go into flash privacy settings and auto-allow the websites to access flash. tinychat, however will not work, but others will
<privateabstract> cyberoidx, I've tried Cedega but that worked horrible. I'll have to give that one a go instead.
 * JediMaster wonders why he has posted that in #ubuntu and not #php
<sebsebseb> pfifo: It's time for Internet Explorer 6 to die,  Microsoft don't want people to use it anymore, and Google are having more services stopping supporting it, and so on.  So if your still making for that, you shoudn't need to anymore.  IE7+ though yes
<mix22891> hello. im trying to burn .iso and this is the number6 cd that failed. why?
<JediMaster> just ignore me xchat decided to open up the wrong channel by default on connect =)
<regeya> amen sebsebseb
<regeya> way ahead of you JediMaster
<dante__> help please
<regeya> !help | dante__
<ubottu> dante__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nibbler> mix22891, use the command "wodim /path/to/isofile.iso" and nopaste the output if it fails again
<privateabstract> sebsebseb, a good web developer will be W3 compliant and therefore supporting IE is a good idea.
<nibbler> mix22891, the command i gave you should aswell burn the cd - in the commandline
<regeya> oy vey...ie6, W3 compliant...headache begins.
<pfifo> sebsebseb, not my call, what my boss says goes, but he agrees with us as well, its the clients that can't figure it out. (sometimes we fire them over it tho)
<privateabstract> regeya, what's so headache-y about it? All my sites seem to work with IE6.
<m0ll0i> ciao
<jeeaar> pfifo, i dont think its an issue with privacy settings - they all tell me no cam detected
<regeya> I see how this is going to go, so I'm just going to leave.
<pfifo> jeeaar, dose the adobe site detect that you have a cam?
<mix22891> nibbler im tryin to figuer what are you sayin but im not so experens to ubuntu
<dante__> following this http://www.techthrob.com/2009/03/02/enabling-hardware-sensors-in-linux/ ,  i get this error :FATAL: Error inserting it87 (/lib/modules/2.6.31-19-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko): Device or resource busy , in the sudo modprobe [module name] step
<sebsebseb> privateabstract: Depends on website and so on,  but a lot of websites could quite easilly take advantage of later web standards coding that IE 6 does not support.  Anyway off topic now
<pfifo> jeeaar, also, where did you get flash? what version? what version of ubuntu?
<skrite> hey all, someone suggest a tool that will allow me to search each file in a recursive directories for a block of text  within that file?
<good> why my pidgin does not work my webcam?
<Roasted_> I added the murrine PPA from this site - https://launchpad.net/~suraia/+archive/ppa - but what do I do afterwards? I added it. Now what? How do I install it?
<regeya> yes, it's amazing that ie6-targeted websites all work with ie6. :-D  it's a subject that's been hashed to death and offtopic here.
<linuxius> hi! I'm looking for a programm that can calculate the "area under the curve". Who knows one?
<privateabstract> sebsebseb, that's what JavaScript is for, to detect who's using what and give them content accordingly.
<blakkheim> good: /j #pidgin
<Tresmius> I have to go now but if anyone can help with a webcam problem please reply http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8845864
<pfifo> skrite, I have a tool in 'geany' that dose that
<good> yes
<blakkheim> skrite: grep
<nixpet> hey guys, anyone know a program that you can take pictures with your webcam?
<nibbler> mix22891, ok, open a commandline/shell, this box like the "dos box" in worse operatingsystems. there, call the programm "wodim" with the isofile as parameter (full path to it)  - this will also burn your cd, but with maybe more output and debuging info. if you dont have wodim installed, install it with your packetmanager
<blakkheim> nixpet: cheese
<jeeaar> pfifo, i got flash from the macromedia website - i beleive its flash 10 and jaunty
<ardchoille> Roasted: why did you add a PPA when gtk2-engines-murrine is in the official repos?
<nixpet> ty!
<sebsebseb> privateabstract: That won't always work since some people will have javascript disabled in their browser or be using a text only browser that does not support it.   Anyway off topic now
<mix22891> nibbler did you mean terminal?
<skrite> blakkheim, pfifo, thanks
<dante__> should i ask it again? hehehe
<nibbler> mix22891, yes
<dante__> following this http://www.techthrob.com/2009/03/02/enabling-hardware-sensors-in-linux/ ,  i get this error :FATAL: Error inserting it87 (/lib/modules/2.6.31-19-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko): Device or resource busy , in the sudo modprobe [module name] step, any suggestions
<dante__> ?
<good> <blakkheim> because I like him or not to support?
<ardchoille> Roasted_:  why did you add a PPA when gtk2-engines-murrine is in the official repos?
<mix22891> it was disk number 6 that failed
<skrite> nixpet, i read about a program called motion that will use a web cam to take pictures only when it detects movement
<shashwat> ?
<skrite> nixpet, like a security cam or such
<pfifo> jeeaar, dose this work? http://oldes.multimedia.cz/swf/mx-webcam.html
<nixpet> skrite very cool let me look into that
<jeeaar> no.
<jeeaar> pfifo, no.
<texas319> lol forgot to log off
<texas319> whats up people
<skrite> yeah, nixpet, watch your settings. I left it on over a weekend and it filled a small hard drive with pictures of each time our stupid cat walked in or out of camera view
<pfifo> jeeaar, I have no idea what the problem is then, try upgrading to 9.10, or wait for 10.04 and upgrade. It may just start working.
<blakkheim> good: what is your native language? it might be easier for you to join a channel specific for that language and ask your question
<sebsebseb> pfifo: oh ok
<Roasted_> ardchoille, because I was downloading themes on my system and they werent looking antyhing like they were int he screenshots. Somebody on the forums told me I just need the murrine engine. So, I went to download the murrine engine. But the more I read (plus what you just told me) it suggests I already have it since Im on karmic - which begs the obvious question: why do my themes look retarded when they look good in the screenshot?
<nixpet> skrite. thats funny!
<skrite> nixpet, yeah, good luck
<nixpet> skrite, thanks!
<nibbler> mix22891, so it failed again? paste the output to a webpage pls (nopaste)
<linuxius> ﻿hi! I'm looking for a programm that can calculate the "area under the curve". Who knows one?
<jeeaar> pfifo, is there a way i can revert back to an older version of flash? It worked fine before updates a few months back - unfortunately i dont recall what got updated... could have been video drivers or something
<ardchoille> Roasted_: apt-cache policy gtk2-engines-murrine # is that package installed?
<nixpet> Oh i also have another question, any program similar to microsoft project available for ubunut?
<sebsebseb> jeeaar: Flash is the kind of program you will want to have latest version of really,  since it can get some pretty serious security issues.
<bowen> Hi, I am trying to get a start up script to work, i have a file /etc/init.d/blah (with 755 permissions) with the contents http://pastebin.com/m4131b7c6. I have run "update-rc.d -f blah defaults". But when I reboot the script is not executing, can one of you help me out?
<dante__> how to get ati grafic card temps in ubuntu 9.10?
<Roasted_> ardchoille, I think I may have discovered my problem.
<ardchoille> Roasted: What was it?
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, your themes are very configurable colourwise etc , so don't let the default settings put you off
<Roasted_> ardchoille, the themes I was looking at was requiring a different engine than murrine. Somebody mentioned murrine in the comments so I assumed tha twas what the theme ran on.
<mix22891> no help in my native language channal #ubuntu-il :(
<jeeaar> also, how can i check to be sure of which versioin of ubuntu im using?
<chamuscas> What happens when i type this ( mkdir ~/.Game). I just want to know where the .Game folder goes.
<ardchoille> Roasted_: Ah, that'll do it
<Roasted_> ardchoille, typically do theme engines get installed by default, such as clearlooks, murrine, etfc?
<photocopy> is there any way I can generate a text list of all the folders within a given folder?
<blakkheim> photocopy: ls /dir > list.txt
<sebsebseb> !version | jeeaar
<ubottu> jeeaar: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dante__> how to get ati grafic card temps in ubuntu 9.10?
<ardchoille> Roasted_: only for themes that you download from the repos
<blakkheim> !repeat | dante__
<ubottu> dante__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Roasted_> ardchoille, so I must have installed a theme via repos in order to grab the murrine engine?
<ardchoille> yes
<good> <blakkheim> ok tks
<jeeaar> !update | jeeaar
<jeeaar> ...
<jeeaar> haha, how can i force the update window?
<dante__> ! ati
<sebsebseb> !fishing | jeeaar
<ardchoille> Roasted_: it was likely a dependency of a themes package
<dante__> !ati
<blakkheim> jeeaar: force it to what?
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | jeeaar
<jeeaar> to run updates.
<dante__> !upgrade
<photocopy> blakkheim: ls /dir > list.txt where will the list.txt appear?
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<blakkheim> jeeaar: just run sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
 * Blaize gives ikonia a big dictionary
<ubottu> jeeaar, please see my private message
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubottu> jeeaar: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<photocopy> blakkheim nevermind i found it
<ubottu> jeeaar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Roasted_> ardchoille, do you happen to know if the "x" themes are official, such as karmic-x, lucid-x, etc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blakkheim> photocopy: ls /directory/of/files > /where/you/want/the/list.txt
<mix22891> nibbler how to post in nopast?
<jeeaar> thank you guys
<AdvoWork> im trying to move a big folder from a location to another, im doing mv /dir /home/dir and its giving me loads of mv: failed to preserve ownership for `/home/full-677/sys/db_schema.xml': Permission denied errors
<AdvoWork> any ideas please
<ardchoille> Roasted_: no idea, but  you can search the repos with: apt-cache search them_name_here
<blakkheim> AdvoWork: try with sudo
<PingFloyd> AdvoWork: you may need to do the mv as root
<nibbler> mix22891, http://nopaste.info/ here for example
<Roasted_> ardchoille, but are theme engines at least included as installable in the repos, such as murrine, etc?
<pau> Olaa
<sebsebseb> !es | pau
<azahara> ola
<ardchoille> Roasted_: yes: apt-cache search -n murrine
<ubottu> pau: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<AdvoWork> blakkheim, , PingFloyd same problem if i do sudo before it
<azahara> qen eres
<tdskate> hi all
<azahara> ?
<azahara> pau
<chamuscas> OK, new and better question. How do i remove a ( /."name" ) thing?
<pau> una niña y tu??
<FunkyWeasel> Had an old bug greet me on a new pc today - good old screensaver-crashing-when-you-type-in-the-wrong-password.
<azahara> amm
<tdskate> small question if i may
<Roasted_> ardchoille, well Im not that curious about murrine in particular. Im just wondering if the general consensus is often to include the engines as installable by the repos. I cant imagine it being that user friendly to require new users to download PPAs and update and install and then grab the htemes - ya know?
<sebsebseb> tdskate: Just ask :)
<tdskate> how do i find out my file system format ?
<FunkyWeasel> Has anyone ever experienced the gnome-screensaver crash-on-wrong-password and, heaven forbid, found a solution?
<ardchoille> Roasted_: yeah, there are several theme engines in the repos and are installed with theme packages
<sebsebseb> tdskate: The type of file system for a partition you mean?
<blakkheim> tdskate: df -hT
<tdskate> sebsebseb yes
<ardchoille> Roasted_: always check the repos before adding a PPA
<tdskate> blakkheim: thanks !
<AdvoWork> PingFloyd, blakkheim any further ideas please?
<Roasted_> ardchoille, only reason I didnt was I was reading in the comments that the theme required a newer version of the engine that wasnt in the repos. hence hwy I just added it
<blakkheim> AdvoWork: ls -l the file that is giving the error
<FunkyWeasel> Not that I don't love rebooting if I am stupid enough to get my screensaver password wrong, of course.  I *swear* I reboot more often than I ever did with XP.
<[hudnix]> why does the 9.10 installer inist on using nvidia softraid when it's turned off in the BIOS? I'm trying to install to a second disk, with windows on the first disk, but the installer insists on mirroring the drives!
<ardchoille> Roasted_: Ah, makes sense
<Helsinkiii> cyberoidx: i can't
<Helsinkiii> cyberoidx add/remove closes on me
<diago> FunkyWeasel: what do you mean
<Dravekx> hwo do i find a file?
<Dravekx> how*
<tdskate> ok, so i installed ubuntu via windows, now i'm looking for a way to get rid of the windows installation+boot screen and make the partition bigger ...
<blakkheim> Dravekx: man findd
<blakkheim> Dravekx: man find
<Dravekx> k
<BluesKaj> hudnix, disconnect the first drive with windows i presiume and install ubuntu on the second one if that's what you want to do
<ardchoille> Roasted_: Also realize that someone else's "new version" may be our current version
<shashwat> hi dad
<sebsebseb> tdskate: Via Windows you mean Wubi?  If so oh no
<blakkheim> tdskate: you need to do a real install, not wubi
<rajiv_> hi shashu
<sebsebseb> tdskate: There is some program for converting a Wubi install into a real partition, never used it, and not sure what it's called
<AdvoWork> blakkheim, drwxrwxrwx  6 test test   79 2010-02-17 21:48 full-677  is it because im moving it to a drive that was mounted by: //IP/dir$ /home/dir cifs exec
<Roasted_> ardchoille, description of the lucid-x theme I was downloading from gnome-look. THIS WILL NOT WORK IF YOU DONT USE MURRINE-ENGINE FROM GIT!!! YOU WILL GET IT FROM HERE:
<Roasted_> thats why I took it as I need to download it from the link he specified
<blakkheim> AdvoWork: yes that could be why. see if you can mv or cp it to a local directory
<bombel> (Ubuntu 9.10) hi everyone! I dont know what I did to my system, but, now, when I press a key from the keyboard, continuosly, the mouse doesnt respond. When I stop pressing the key, the mouse works again. It seems that the system is not able to hadle both mouse and keyboard at the same time.. What should I do to solve this problem?
<mix22891> nibbler http://nopaste.info/69e41d169f.html
<FunkyWeasel> diago: On an older pc gnome-screensaver would lock up with the message 'checking...' if I typed in the wrong password when unlocking the screensaver.  Now the same thing is happening on my current pc.   (The comment about rebooting combines my sound locking in a loop once a week which also can ONLY BE RESOLVED by a reboot)
<mix22891> this is the error log
<Helsinkiii> guys i get a Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Helsinkiii>  error
<sebsebseb> Helsinkiii: your trying to use Synaptic?
<ardchoille> Roasted_: this theme?  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Lucid+X+%28aka+Karmic+X%29?content=117640
<Helsinkiii> aptitude
<Roasted_> yes
<sebsebseb> Helsinkiii: ok do you have Synaptic open as well?
<diago> FunkyWeasel: you can of course restart any service without rebooting. But the lock ups sound strange
<blakkheim> Helsinkiii: did you use sudo?
<BluesKaj> Helsinkiii, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Helsinkiii> sebsebseb: when i use computer janitor i also egt Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<ardchoille> Roasted_: Notice the word "alpha" in the theme title
<Roasted_> ardchoille, yes
<ardchoille> ok
<sebsebseb> Helsinkiii: that looked a bit similar to  something I know about, but I guess it's not that
<Roasted_> ardchoille, I was just trying it out, because I am running karmic X. I was trying to see what was different from Karmic X to Lucid X.
<Helsinkiii> sebsebseb: someone said it's a LOCK file i need to delete, but i dont have permissions
<Dravekx> crap
<nibbler> mix22891, is this complete? especially the last lines are important
<FunkyWeasel> diago: Yeah, so I heard.  Pity it's not true when the sound gets stuck into a repeating loop.  Likewise if the screensaver gets stuck in a 'checking password' loop you have to do a hardware reset.
<Roasted_> ardchoille, what theme do you run?
<Dravekx> I installed a perl script somewhere and cant find it on my server :(
<sebsebseb> !permissions | Helsinkiii
<ubottu> Helsinkiii: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dravekx> find isnt working
<LiBen> hellow
<diago> FunkyWeasel: ctl+alt+F2 doesn't bring up a console?
<ardchoille> Roasted_: I make my own themes: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2010/01/my-gnome-themes.html
<FunkyWeasel> diago: I have found NOTHING that stop the soundloop problem apart from rebooting, which was the only recommendation I got in the past from this chan.  Which is fair enough - it's nice to know that sound is so broken on ibex for my pc that I don't have to waste time looking for a solution, if you want a silver lining.
<blakkheim> !ot | ardchoille
<nibbler> Dravekx, you dont want to use find i guess, but locate
<ubottu> ardchoille: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FunkyWeasel> diago: nope
<diago> strange what is the hardware?
<jessica_it> (Ubuntu 9.10) hi everyone! I dont know what I did to my system, but, now, when I press a key from the keyboard, continuosly, the mouse doesnt respond. When I stop pressing the key, the mouse works again. It seems that the system is not able to hadle both mouse and keyboard at the same time.. What should I do to solve this problem?
<Roasted_> ardchoille, Ill have to check them out. I have a hard time finding a theme that is useable AND looks good.
<ardchoille> blakkheim: was answering question about gnome themes and engines, it was not ot. Please discuss with ops rather than a wrong trigger
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<tdskate> has anyone here every tried putting music on his iphone, via ubuntu ?
<FunkyWeasel> diago: GeForce 6150SE nForce 430, using nVidia drivers.  I've since rebooted (it's my work PC so I don't have the luxury of taking a few hours to research) so I can't really run any additional tests.
<diago> Roasted_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/search/label/themes
<blakkheim> ardchoille: posting a link to your blog where you make themes is ubuntu support?
<Helsinkiii> sebsebseb: i rly need this fixed.........i'm panicking
<loux> hello tous le monde
<r3l1c> Where are the gtk2 libraries stored? I am trying to install hydra from source and it can find them.
<diago> did you say ibex? FunkyWeasel
<Pici> !fr | loux
<ubottu> loux: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Roasted_> diago, meh... not a fan of that one
<FunkyWeasel> diago: Yup
<sebsebseb> Helsinkiii: Broken package maangers can be a bit of a pain to sort out.  What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Dravekx> how can I setup a command to run on boot?
<diago> FunkyWeasel: why not upgrade?
<diago> My Dell laptop ran awful on ibex but runs great with Karmic
<magn3ts_> Is there an easy way to move a dm-crypt'ed home folder to an external partition?
<magn3ts_> and by "external" I simply mean different than my root partition?
<blakkheim> ardchoille: please don't PM me
<FunkyWeasel> diago: It's a work pc - in short I don't have time atm.
<diago> you can run an upgrade and keep working, then restart
<diago> when you have a chance
<FunkyWeasel> diago: Yeah, key 5 words there ;)
<diago> anyway, I understand... it took a while to upgrade my work pc
<Helsinkiii> sebsebseb 9.04
<mix22891> nebbler yes. this is it all of the error log'
<sebsebseb> Helsinkiii: That's what I thought
<raendeer> hey all, installing hardy server lts from usb flash drive.. there's a sata harddrive in the box that already has linux loaded up on it, so I know it's compatable. the installer is only showing the flash drive for partitioning, and I don't see anything in dmesg about the harddrive has sdX/hdX.. where else could it be?
<sebsebseb> Helsinkiii: What were you trying to remove in computer janitor?
<Helsinkiii> sebsebseb; i closed all synaptics, deleted config.dat, and the lock file, tried again but now new errors
<FunkyWeasel> diago: Ideally I'd like to do a fresh install rather than building on top of cruft, but I'd need another box to do that.
<Helsinkiii> i was trying to remove compiz and the python groundwork for it i think
<Helsinkiii> because it kept saying there was an issue with it for some reason
<sebsebseb> Helsinkiii: removing compiz what?    pythong groundwork  what are you on about?
<AdvoWork> when doing mv and when a file says failed to preserve ownership, iy still moves right?
<reisio> raendeer: was talking to someone else the other day who had that same problem... installer partioner didn't see the drive
<FunkyWeasel> diago: But I can't really allow my pc to get to a potentially unusable state atm.
<diago> FunkyWeasel: You could do an install to an external and get it ready on that machine
<GSF1200S> anyone have thunderbird 3 working? For some reason im getting a segmantation fault
<sebsebseb> Helsinkiii: Why 9.04 not 9.10?
<nibbler> AdvoWork, you are moving to a fat, vfat or ntfs system?
<Helsinkiii> sebsebseb compizdonfig-settings-manager and python-compizconfig
<raendeer> reisio: it didn't detect the usb, either. I had to mount it in /cdrom before the installer could go
<AdvoWork> nibbler, its a freenas server, mounted with cifs exec
<Helsinkiii> sebsebseb: i havent had time to install yet
<raendeer> reisio: did you work out a fix with them?
<Helsinkiii> sebsebseb: my cd drive busted anyways i ordered one today
<sebsebseb> Helsinkiii: Maybe just do a clean install of 9.10 when you can
<Helsinkiii> sebsebseb i will
<nibbler> AdvoWork, ah ok. it just means that the target FS does not support or does not allow setting of ownerships. files shoul dbe there completely, without permissions/owners etc
<AdvoWork> nibbler, ahh ok, thats cool, thankyou
<Helsinkiii> sebsebseb they're shipping the dvd burner today
<Helsinkiii> sebsebseb: i would have done a usb install but i can't install the utility!
<sebsebseb> Helsinkiii: What about data and such?  can back up  easilly or?
<Helsinkiii> sebsebseb: all data has been backed up
<Helsinkiii> sebsebseb: 2 months ago my 2nd internal HD died and lost everything
<Helsinkiii> i learned my lesson
<paloma> hola
<FunkyWeasel> diago: True.  Hopefully the company's springing for a laptop for us soonish though
<Helsinkiii> sebsebseb: i feel like it's ubuntu that caused it whenever it would mount it
<reisio> raendeer: trying to remember :p
<paloma> hola
<reisio> raendeer: I think he gave up, actually
<paloma> k tal?
<ardchoille> !es | paloma
<ubottu> paloma: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<reisio> I was telling him to at least try another distro
<mix22891> Helsinkiii never storage/save stuff on the H.D
<reisio> another (distro/)installer*
<Helsinkiii> mix22891: i know
<paloma> k tal estais
<Helsinkiii> most of it was music
<Helsinkiii> all my work is saved on WebCT
<mix22891> Helsinkiii i put it all on Diskonkey!
<Helsinkiii> diskonkey?
<Helsinkiii> "googling"
<paloma> hola
<mix22891> yes
<sebsebseb> Helsinkiii: oh right well 9.10 is a good one for many people to be starting with a clean install of really.
<mix22891> better to save stuff on Diskonkey!
<magn3ts_> Is there at least a guide to how karmic handles home dir encryption?
<mr_daniel> I am looking for a XML editor with autocompletion feature. The Editor should read the .xsd file which determines the XML schema of the document, and then assist me to speed up the process of writing XML documents
<mr_daniel> which editor has such XML-autocompletion features?
<mix22891> Helsinkiii even DVD's are scrached and all the importent stuff is gone
<magn3ts_> Maybe it would just be better to backup sources.list, dpkg -l, ~ and reinstall?
<reisio> mr_daniel: might check vim.org for a plugin
<sebsebseb> mix22891: We were to late they had already left
<raendeer> is there anything special I need to install to have a SATA drive detected by the hardy installer?
<reisio> raendeer: not ordinarily
<reisio> raendeer: I'd check the forums or bug tracker
<a-computer> i cant play games such as tuxkart on one of my computers is their something im missing to download
<Gangrel> is there any map cartographer available for ubuntu?
<reisio> Gangrel: gmt
<sebsebseb> a-computer: Graphics card driver?
<reisio> Gangrel: xrmap is also good for less impressive things
<raendeer> reisio: I don't get what the issue could be.. I installed centos to it on friday and it found the harddrive. googling is giving me people having trouble installing to a usb hdd
<usuario_> hola
<Gangrel> reisio, gmt?
<sebsebseb> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<reisio> Gangrel: gmt
<mr_daniel> I am not a big fan of vim reisio
<a-computer> dont know that info off had sebsebseb
<reisio> Gangrel: http://gmt.soest.hawaii.edu/gmt/gmt_examples.html
<mr_daniel> I hope there is also an gui-editor alternative
<reisio> mr_daniel: and that's why it takes you so long to code things :p
<mix22891> usb hdd sucks! use Diskonkey!
<reisio> mr_daniel: oh, well Vim has a GUI version
<reisio> gVim
<sebsebseb> a-computer: find out if one is avaialble and if so install it   system > administration > hardware drivers
<Gangrel> reisio, where do i find for download gmt and xrmap?
<reisio> Gangrel: they should both be in Ubuntu's repos
<reisio> I would be dumbfounded if they weren't
<a-computer> k thanks
<sebsebseb> a-computer: np
<reisio> gmt is so awesome :p
<ardchoille> Gangrel: apt-cache search -n gmt  # that what you were after?
<Gangrel> ahhh found it :)
<LordHawke13> m1nh2uan, Tell TJ to stop ditting around
<Gangrel> thanks once again
<m1nh2uan> ah nah
<a-computer> sebsebseb it did not detect any hardware......
<LordHawke13> m1nh2uan, ROFL!! :)
<djnick89> can someone help me p,lease
<sebsebseb> !ask | djnick89
<ubottu> djnick89: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DefineByte> anyone else having problems with lirc? seems the irw and irpty utilities are missing (maybe others).
<LordHawke13> djnick89, shoot.
<djnick89> !ask
<sebsebseb> a-computer: ok don't know
<sebsebseb> a-computer: maybe you got Intel graphics card and so no driver available there
<LordHawke13> djnick89, Your question is. . . ?
<mix22891> ALL YOUR BASE BELONG TO US!
<reisio> set us up
<a-computer> sebsebseb how do i find out what kind of graphics card i have
<djnick89> im trying get kde to work not work 4 me ksplashx: double free or corruption (out)
<sebsebseb> a-computer: lspci in the terminal  I think will mention it
<Trek> !ot | mix22891
<ubottu> mix22891: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> djnick89: #kubuntu
<djnick89> ty
<sebsebseb> djnick89: np
<dhastha> need help: how to configure and install heartbeat in ubuntu 9.10
<sebsebseb> dhastha: What's that?
<reisio> linux-ha.org
<raendeer> ugh, enabled something that is supposed to clear up the sata issue and now it took out usb installation
<ardchoille> dhastha: I see heartbeat in the karmic repos
<jad> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<jad> any idea what this means ?
<jackbrown1> hi there
<jackbrown1> i have an .mp4 video file but i'm unable to open it
<jackbrown1> i installed VLC
<ardchoille> jad: absolute path = /path/to/file
<reisio> jad: /usr/sbin/sshd re-exec ?
<jackbrown1> and it doesn't works
<jad> i know
<jackbrown1> with the default player i see a bad video
<dhastha> sebsebseb: HA Clustering
<jackbrown1> Anybody can help me?
<LordHawke13> jackbrown1, Go to the Ubuntu software center and install the restricted extras.
<sebsebseb> dhastha: Don't know what that is
<a-computer> sebsebseb i did lspci various lines shown which line would i be looking for
<jackbrown1> LordHawke13 thanks
<dhastha> ardchoillle: can u know how to do that?
<Pici> dhastha: #ubuntu-server would be more appropriate for that discussion
<ardchoille> dhastha: I don't know what heartbeat is but it is in the repos: apt-cache search -n heartbeat
<DefineByte> ok, scratch that, I think lirc is just failing to start and throwing a file/directory not found when i run irw
<ardchoille> Pici: Ah, ok, didn't realize that
<LordHawke13> jackbrown1, A lot of codecs aren't installed by default because they are 'non-free'. But all you have to do is go there and install them. Just search "Restricted Extras"
<dhastha> Pici: can u tell me how to do that?
<Pici> dhastha: /join #ubuntu-server
<jackbrown1> LordHawkes13 i found Restricted Extras in Ubuntus Software Center and i'm installing it
<Bilnao> Hello, someone knows where is the conf file for NotifyOSD ? I want change layout for messages
<jackbrown1> LordHawkes13 other kind of AVI mp3 and DIVX works anyway, it's just this mp4 and the flv that i'm downloading
<LordHawke13> jackbrown1, There should be like 5 or 6 to install, each for different filetypes.
<jeeaar> hey guys, lsb_release -a tells me im at 9.04, im fully updated and the update manager is not giving me the option to install 9.10
<cuatrobrazos> hola
<LordHawke13> jackbrown1, Yeah That's right, GO ahead and install them all.
<jackbrown1> LordHawke13 5 or 6 ?
<mix22891> nibbler ?
<cuatrobrazos> im speak spanish
<jackbrown1>  LordHawke13  ok thanks
<LordHawke13> jackbrown1, 5 or 6 different "Restricted Extras" packages
<cuatrobrazos> hola
<flux> hello. how would one bypass the setting up partitions-stage of the installation and manually set up the root volume for the next step in installation?
<ardchoille> !es | cuatrobrazos
<ubottu> cuatrobrazos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cuatrobrazos> que
<LordHawke13> jackbrown1, I'm at school. I'm extremely bored.
<reisio> flux: why do you ask?
<jackbrown1> LordHawke13 i found just one Restricted Extras in Ubuntu Software Center and i'm installing it ? Where should i find others ?
<flux> I'm trying to install on a gpt partition that is in a raid-volume that is in a gpt partition
<cuatrobrazos> es que no se como cambiar el nombre de usuario
<flux> reisio, and I have all the partitions set up in the hd
<LordHawke13> jackbrown1, Just search restricted extras. You should get quite a few.
<jackbrown1> LordHawke13 i'm sorry that you are bored i'm trying to learn C/C++ i found a video guide
<jeeaar> thank you guys
<jeeaar> hey guys, lsb_release -a tells me im at 9.04, im fully updated and the update manager is not giving me the option to install 9.10
<a-computer> sebsebseb i could past the lspci information .....but its around 13 lines long
<cuatrobrazos> hola
<jackbrown1> LordHawke13 In te Ubuntu Center Software there is justo ne where should i find  othere ?
<cuatrobrazos> me ayudais
<LordHawke13> jackbrown1, I'd love to learn C++. Send me the guide. jerade.hensleygmail.com
<alberto> alberto
<flux> reisio, I'm trying the GPT way because I have a couple of those 4k sector drive, and gpt gives a nice accurate control over the first used sector
<jackbrown1> LordHawke13 it's in ITalian ..........................
<mix22891> i learn c#
<sebsebseb> a-computer: I can't really help you, but someone else can,  and that info will be useful for  them
<LordHawke13> jackbrown1, They should all come up when yo.. .
<mix22891> visual c#
<LordHawke13> jackbrown1, Italian?
<alberto> ola
<sebsebseb> !es |  alberto
<LordHawke13> . . .
<ubottu> alberto: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jackbrown1> LordHawke13 yes my language
<a-computer> k
<LordHawke13> . . .
<alberto> ola
<mix22891> i have my own copyright sofware on my name :)
<sebsebseb> !pastebin | a-computer
<ubottu> a-computer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LordHawke13> jackbrown1, I've never searched in Italian so I wouldn't know. . .
<alberto> alberto
<LordHawke13> jackbrown1, sorry. I've always searched in English.
<jackbrown1> LordHawke13 do i have to reboot ?
<BezNalogov> Hello people, I use ubuntu 9.10 and have installed a ldap server. In the past there was a file /etc/slapd.conf, but with this release that has changed. to cn=config. Now I need to change something in my config, which would be in /etc/slapd.conf to add "schemacheck on", but how can I activate this option with this new configuration system?
<LordHawke13> jackbrown1, Shouldn't. Should only have to find the Italian names of the packages. Try changing you language preferences to search for the packages then changing them back.
<nastas> hi all
<reisio> hi
<sebsebseb> nastas: hi
<LordHawke13> jackbrown1, Bell rang. Got to go. Later
<Sifrega> ola
<Sifrega> olle
<sebsebseb> !es | Sifrega
<ubottu> Sifrega: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sifrega> yo me llamo sifrega de nacimiento
<Sifrega> quilla
<Sifrega> ablais español?
<Sifrega> ablais español?¿?¿
<blakkheim> Sifrega: no
<Sifrega> que ablais?
<Sifrega> you speak inglish??
<Sa[i]nT> That's "English".
<Trek> !es | Sifrega
<blakkheim> Sifrega: this is an english-only channel. for spanish join #ubuntu-es
<ubottu> Sifrega: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<yaaar> howdy
<Sifrega> abladme en español
<Sifrega> si podeis claro,
<yaaar> !es | Sifrega
<ubottu> Sifrega: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<flux> I guess my best bet is to install on the other side of the mirror and later move the data around. maybe the next installer will support GPT :). (or possibly automatically handle this 4k sector size business)
<doolph> if I have a network interface that was detected before and now is not detected what can I do?
<blakkheim> doolph: ifconfig -a
<Sifrega> you speak english?
<edbian> Is there a way to connect to sftp debian server windows client without installing additional software on the client?
<doolph> Sifrega: Entra al canal #ubuntu-es este canal es solo ingles
<Sifrega> i´m  speak espanish
<blakkheim> edbian: wouldn't that be a windows question?
<bazhang> Sifrega, not here
<bazhang> Sifrega, speak spanish in #ubuntu-es English only here
<Sifrega> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?
<bazhang> Sifrega, /join #ubuntu-es
<Sa[i]nT> He's obviously messing with the channel.
<pmvalente> hi  need some help with this issue: I need to create an user account, but I want that the user can't change the password, is it possible? This is for a laptop on the library of my school that the students uses to surf the web ad check there emails.
<edbian> blakkheim: Well, I'm trying to set up a file server but I don't want to use ftp because of the lack of security.  I would like to use sftp but I'm not sure if it will work for windows clients.  It's on an Ubuntu server.
<Sifrega> aaaa by
<Sifrega> adios
<blakkheim> edbian: you might want to ask in ##windows, but why not use ftp with ssl?
<edbian> blakkheim: Can that be done?
<doolph> pmvalente: change the passwd ownage?
<blakkheim> edbian: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FTPS
<edbian> blakkheim: My main problem is that the password is sent over the internet as plain text.  Will ssl solve this issue?
<edbian> blakkheim: I'll read,  thank you! :)
<jtgsi> I am a complete newbie to linux, but also comfortable with exploring the unknown. I will be setting up an ubuntu server and need some tips about raid setup. My mobo doesn't support raid so I purchased a pci raid controller. Would it be better to use this or just setup software raid when I install ubuntu?
<reisio> edbian: all decent win32 "ftp" clients support "sftp"
<reisio> edbian: FileZilla, WinSCP
<doolph> edbian: all you need is sftp, or install your own vpn
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_ftp_clients#Protocol_support
<mix22891> im sad. so sad right now
<edbian> reisio: What about the default windows explorer.  I'd like to be able to get my files securely from any computer connected to the internet without having to install any software on the client.
<doolph> edbian: then you will need vpn
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> hi
<wig0_> aye
<kleon> hello
<pmvalente> doolph, how?
<reisio> edbian: mmm, wouldn't you want samba or nfs?
<svip> So after reinstalling my Windows partition, Windows decided to overwrite grub as the bootloader.  Now what?  I tried one of the guides, but now I just get a bash like grub terminal.
<iceroot> edbian: for vpn you need a vpn client, for sftp you need a sftp client. as always... by default windows is unsafe :)
<doolph> how what
<reisio> I would actually ask #windows about _that_
<edbian> reisio: This is over the internet.
<kibibyte> i want add *.localhost.org to /etc/hosts , but now when ping foo.localhost.org i dosent work . is it possible to use wildcards there?
<edbian> iceroot: As always...  thank you!
<sanket> listen
<kleon> im kleon i just intssalled this
<pmvalente> doolph, the passwd file is onwed by root, isn't it?
<svip> kibibyte: Use localhost.org instead.
<mix22891> What should i have to do to burn a normal .iso disk?    it was cd num 7 that failed!
<mitch_feaster> Anyone know why I can `ls' an executable file but when I try to run it it says "file not found"? http://gist.github.com/307882
<kibibyte> Svaje, same result
<mix22891> whats worng?
<kibibyte> svip, same result
<doolph> pmvalente: change the 700 permision
<svip> kibibyte: Blimey.
<kibibyte> svip, what?
<edbian> iceroot: I could create a user on the server that is only used for FTP that has no privileges, can't ssh into the server, has no home, and no shell.  That is secure right?  That way even if someone got the password the worst they could do is delete the files and add new ones right?
<svip> kibibyte: Learn British.  Err... I don't think you can do wildcards though.
<pmvalente> doolph, change the 700 or to 700
<kibibyte> whats blimey?
<hcook> hello. is there an op around here that could unban my (other) IP? at 17:38GMT you can see that I (yaaar) did a shebang-es piped to a user to inform them of the spanish ubuntu channel. then i was immediately banned for "spamming" ...so i had to go to another computer on a different ip and login with my other name. the banned ip is 74.118.8.219 (cisco-501.tranquility.net) and any help there...
<kibibyte> blame me?
<hcook> ...would be much appreciated. i'm really not a spammer!
<svip> kibibyte: An expression.
<kibibyte> translate
<svip> kibibyte: No no.  It is a surprise expression.
<reisio> edbian: well there's always: the webui
<kibibyte> oh
<svip> BLimey!
<doolph> change to
<blakkheim> hcook: you could try #ubuntu-ops
<hcook> blakkheim: thanks, will do
<kibibyte> cant translate blimey in google translator
<svip> kibibyte: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/blimey  Incidently, blimey does come from 'blime me'.
<svip> blame*
<antiPirate> hello everyone
<firevai> good day all
<kibibyte> ok
<firevai> i need some advise please
<pmvalente> doolph, thx very much
<jtgsi> Is there anyone whop could help me figure out the best raid setup?
<mix22891> i can't spend more fail cd's. how to burn safe .iso disk please?
<antiPirate> i'm facing a stupid problem. I use usb modem to connect to internet...i use wvdial in ubuntu 9.04 to connect to internet... earlier it was working fine for around 6 months...
<firevai> my onboard soundcard mic jack is fried... i have 2 other soundcards... is it possible to use all of the onboard, and the mic jack of a pci card at the same time?
<antiPirate> some time back i changed the device, but just a new device with same model and etc..now i'm able to get assigned ip address but no internet ? what could be the reason
<usuario_> hello
<antiPirate> !hi | usuario_
<usuario_> hola
<usuario_> hello
<ubottu> usuario_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<usuario_> holaaaaaa
<usuario_> hi!
<usuario_> hello!!!!!!!!!
<Pici> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sipior> jtgsi: difficult to say unless you can provide your requirements for the array.
<mix22891> the disk burner software in ubuntu distroyed 7cd's
<sipior> mix22891: have you verified that the drive is working properly?
<abhi_nav> mix22891: wich software u r using?
<lo-ryan> mix22891: i alwasy use gnomebaker instead of whatever ubuntu defaults to
<antiPirate> can someone look into my problem of getting a valid ip address but no internet ...not able to even ping
<Some_Person> #
<mix22891> sipior yes
<Some_Person> What program should I use for my TV tuner?
<jtgsi> sipior: Thanks for replying. I want to setup raid1. My mobo doesnt support raid so I bought a pci raid controller, but after reading ubuntu docs I'm wondering if it would be better to use software raid?
<mix22891> abhi_nav the defaults software
<jussi01> !tv | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<sidney_> i need to add an entry to grub how do i get to it in terminal
<serenitysman> ergh
<abhi_nav> brasero is default here
<lo-ryan> brasero always makes coasters for my burner
<mix22891> 7cd's are failed!
<abhi_nav> i found brasero useful
<antiPirate> sidney_, you can use vi editor to open the grub conf file and edit it
<lo-ryan> gnomebaker hasn't failed me yet ;)
<abhi_nav> then try something else???
<Some_Person> I have a mixed digital/analog card, and I need both parts to work. What should I use?
<abhi_nav> like lo-ryan is saying - gnomebaker
<sidney_> so i need another program
<sipior> jtgsi: well, if you've already bought the controller...:-) what are your goals for the raid?
<antiPirate> sidney_, or if you find that a bit difficult...you can provide details of what exactly you want to do
<antiPirate> sidney_, nopes...vi is available by default in all linux flavors ...its just an editor...you can use any other editor you're comfortable with
<GangBus> hello
<GangBus> hi
<abhi_nav> sidney_ : try this: cd /boot/grub/
<abhi_nav> sudo gedit menu.lst
<blakkheim> s/gedit/vi
<antiPirate> !hi | GangBus
<ubottu> GangBus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chen> ?
<kuki> caca
<GangBus> flasa
<GangBus> in do do
<kuki> ola ay alguien
<jtgsi> sipior: I need data protection and the controller provides rebuild capabilities, which is very attractive. The only reason I'm questioning it is because in the documentation it said that software raid is better than the controllers on mobo's. Does that go for add-ons like a pci ccontroller?
<GangBus> shnazi on the roof
<blakkheim> !es | kuki
<ubottu> kuki: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> GangBus, please stop that
<sidney_> antiPirate: i wanted to dual boot and my zenwalk lilo got hosed now i need to add zen to grub i think
<blakkheim> jtgsi: if the pci card works in ubuntu i would just use that, i'm not a big fan of softraid
<antiPirate> sidney_, its pretty easy....leme provide you some links...gimme a sec...
<joel_> För länge sen använde jag ett pre-configured script från ubuntus hemsida tror jag, som användes för att boota en dator via lanet till en live cd.. pxe fast fixat och klart
<kuki> ay algun español???
<sipior> jtgsi: raid controllers tend to vary wildly in quality. please understand that a raid is not equivalent to a backup system. you'll still want to ensure that a proper backup is in place.
<joel_> Någon som kommer ihåg vart jag fann detta?
<joel_> Wrong channel SORRY
<abhi_nav> why everyone cant just speak english (atleast) here??
<abhi_nav> i cant understand what they are saying
<GangBus> im looking for shadows
<abhi_nav> why people just read and follow the irc rule?
<sipior> jtgsi: software raid has advantages in flexibility, and you most likely have cpu cycles to spare in any event :-)
<jtgsi> ok thanks for the info. I'm pretty new to linux and have undertake the setup of a server. I will def be backing up. We have two other servers here so I will setup daily backups to one of those.
<abhi_nav> does following irc rules takes money????
<bazhang> GangBus, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<antiPirate> sidney_, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-456956.html, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/adding-a-new-entry-to-grub-271903/ , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<xangua> !es | kuki
<ubottu> kuki: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jolaren> abhi_nav, My xchat was minimized.. I thought I auto joined #ubuntu-se not #ubuntu - I apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you
<kuki> eooooo hay aki algún español???????
<chen> 这是什么地方
<bazhang> chen, Ubuntu support, /join #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<jtgsi> sipior: What about FakeRaid? Is that something I will have to consider in this process?
<antiPirate> GangBus, if you dont have support question and you dont want to help anyone either... but move to some other gossip channel...
<jolaren> A while ago I found this great script somewhere on the ubuntu website which allowed netbooting from a live-cd.. It was a .sh script. Now I can't seem to find it. Does anyone know where?
<Byczy_Ogier> Quite messy up here
<xangua> !es > kuki
<ubottu> kuki, please see my private message
<antiPirate> jolaren, google dint help either ?
<jolaren> antiPirate, I can't find it.. i've been googlin, thats  how i found it the last time
<sipior> tgsi: not unless you bought a crappy card :-)
<sidney_> abhi_nav: sudo gedit menu.lst command not found
<bazhang> jolaren, unetbootin create a bootable usb flash key, if that is what you mean
<jolaren> antiPirate, I found it!
<jolaren> bazhang, No, I mean booting from PXE to a live-cd
<jolaren> Without setting upp everything
<antiPirate> jolaren, great !
<abhi_nav> sidney_ :  cd /boot/grub/
<OrdErEdchAOs>  I want to change the tray icon and title bar icon of xchat in ubuntu 9.10 gnome. changing the icon here: /usr/share/icons/ and /usr/share/pixmaps is not helping. Any ideas?
<abhi_nav> whats the alternate for gedit?
<yaaar> hey guys. i've got a hardy server that i just added a couple ip aliases to and when i restarted networking i got an error "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address" for each one. they seem to work though. is that something i should worry about, or just ignore it? my /etc/network/interfaces is here: http://pastebin.ca/1801780 and the output is here: http://pastebin.ca/1801781
<egoleo> kate
<egoleo> or kwrite
<jolaren> abhi_nav, nano, cat .. etc
<jtgsi> sipior: oh my, I hope not. I got a  	StarTech 4 Port Serial ATA RAID 0,1 PCI Card from Tiger Direct. Is that ok or should I return and find a better one? Paid 50 bucks for it
<raendeer> anyone ever have trouble with the installer not detecting a sata drive? looking around on google, trying pci=nommconf irqpoll didn't help. I don't see in errors in /var/log/syslog or in dmesg about it
<marienz> yaaar: just wanted to apologize for the malfunctioning bot that hit you earlier. It shouldn't do it again.
<jolaren> abhi_nav, nano and vi are the most usual terminalwise used atleast
<abhi_nav> can we use cat instead of gedit here: sudo gedit menu.lst????
<jolaren> abhi_nav, no, use nano or vi
<bazhang> abhi_nav, no
<abhi_nav> ok
<yaaar> marienz: all good. i got on from a different box and hit up Dominian on #freenode, who was very helpful
<bazhang> abhi_nav, use gksudo gedit as well
<abhi_nav> sydney_ sudo vi menu.lst
<abhi_nav> bazhang: ok
<razertek> anyone using lucid alpha3?
<abhi_nav> sydney_ sudo gksudo menu.lst
<bazhang> razertek, in #ubuntu+1
<abhi_nav> jolaren: ok
<xangua> !lucid | razertek
<bazhang> abhi_nav, no
<bazhang> gksudo if you are going to use gedit
<ubottu> razertek: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<abhi_nav> bazhang: the nick sydney_ wants this
<sipior> jtgsi: not familiar with the card. seems a little cheap, but if it only does raid 0/1, maybe that's about right.
<abhi_nav> he want to edit menu.lst
<antiPirate> has anyone faced the problem of : ip address being assigned but no internet connection ????
<razertek> i wasnt thinking and downloaded the drivers from ati...when i know they are prerelease in alpha3 and broke my x...how do i revert back
<abhi_nav> can u tell hime how to to it
<abhi_nav> he dont have gedit
<bazhang> abhi_nav, its the wrong command, also, did you give the proper path
<abhi_nav> on using gedit it sayg command not found
<yaaar> antiPirate: how far do you get? e.g. can you ping the gateway?
<abhi_nav> yes proper path: cd /boot/grub
<bazhang> abhi_nav, is this grub or grub2
<abhi_nav> grub
<sidney_> antiPirate: second problem this was my first try @ partitioning and not sure if zen is on sda1 or sda3
<abhi_nav> yah there he is
<abhi_nav> this problem is of sidney___
<antiPirate> yaaar, no idea...i tried pinging google.com and got the repsone: host unknown...
<abhi_nav> hey sidney__ ask to bazhang
<antiPirate> sidney_, i guess that thing can be figured out easlily...
<kuki> estoy arta ay algun español??
<xangua> !es | kuki
<ubottu> kuki: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kuki> ola
<yaaar> antiPirate: sounds like dns to me. can you pastebin the output of 'sudo ifconfig' and 'sudo route' and 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' (those are separate commands)
<xangua> kuki: please stop the offtopic or speak in english
<yaaar> antiPirate: also, does it work to ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<jtgsi> sipior: It had the best reviews out of my options on TD and I googled and checked some other reviews, semmed ok. But you can't trust all reviews, so time will tell : | We'll see. I try it. Thanks a lot for your help!
<kuki> susana??
<sipior> jtgsi: have fun :-)
<antiPirate> yaaar, and the surprising thing is that now i booted ubuntu off my usb-persistent and i'm able to use the same device with the same wvdial utility... quite surprising
<kuki> tu maricon
<jtgsi> thanks
<wng-> Can anyone  tell me what this kernel panic means? I'm trying to boot a 9.04 live cd: http://pastebin.com/m5c3bfdd8
<antiPirate> yaaar.... as now i'm on the usb-booted ubuntu  i cant do those things....let me shutdown and will connect to this channel through windows-irc....will get back to you guys in 5 mins
<icehawk78> I've got a jar file that I'd like to run (RemoteDroid server) and I installed package "openjdk-6-jre-headless" and tried running "java -jar RemoteDroidServer.jar", but didn't appear to do anything. Any generic suggestions on getting jar files to execute?
<kcg> hi there, i tried to upgrade my initator-applet from official release with ubuntu, anyone could point me to a direction? Many thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<jtwhite> Hi
<jtwhite> Wow, this channel is usually going crazy with text... Dead day?
<doolph> how can I install Linux kernel source
<ActionParsnip> Jtwhite: seems so, crazy
<ActionParsnip> !info kernel-source
<ubottu> Package kernel-source does not exist in karmic
<raendeer> jtwhite: does that mean you'd like to try to help me? installer isn't finding my sata drive :P
<ActionParsnip> Doolph: apt-cache search linux-image | grep source
<juanma> tuenti
<ActionParsnip> Raendeer: does the cd pass self-test? Did you md5 test the iso you downloaded? Is the drive shown in bios? Does: sudo fdisk -l ,show the drive?
<ActionParsnip> Raendeer: have you tried some boot options?
<shahzad> woooooooooooooooohooooooooooo
<raendeer> ActionParsnip: it's installing from usb, I didn't md5 it but the iso mounted fine and all of the files seemed good and there, the drive has centos installed onto it so it's in correctly, fdisk -l does not show it in the installer, I've tried boot pci=nommconf irqpoll as per one post I found
<wng-> Can anyone  tell me what this kernel panic means? I'm trying to boot a 9.04 live cd: http://pastebin.com/m5c3bfdd8j
<kcg> hello, i tried to upgrade my initator-applet from official release with ubuntu, anyone could point me to a direction for noobs? Many thanks.
<deepfreez> hi, i running ubuntu 9.10 and i need a tutorial how to configure the network for give a internet another computer with dhcp
<ActionParsnip> Raendeer: doesn't matter if it "mounts fine". A bad iso will cause issues. You have no way of knowing the data you are using is complete or consistant
<shahzad> lalalalalalalala
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | raendeer
<ubottu> raendeer: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Pici> shahzad: Do you have a support question?
<ActionParsnip> Raendeer: you can also boot to livecd and run: dmesg | less ,to read the bootup to see if the drive is detected and any issues experienced
<ActionParsnip> Raendeer: is your bios up to date?
<ActionParsnip> Raendeer: could also try disabling pointless hardware for the duration of the install (network,sound etc)
<markl_> what is the best way to add a user from the command line?  useradd defaults to /bin/sh and doesn't create the user's home dir
<markl_> this is 8.04
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | markl_
<ubottu> markl_: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<raendeer> ActionParsnip: computer was just ordered last week, bios is default that came with the board. I haven't been able to get it online yet. I'll try to reboot and do a check disk now.. it's not the live cd iso, but I'll try things in this faq
<chrisi> hallo
<ActionParsnip> Raendeer: may need a bios update or tweaking to be nice in linux
<hyperlinx> hi all
<markl_> ActionParsnip: ty
<koltroll> Hey peeps. I've got two monitors and it works great. Tho I think that the desktop cube is acting a bit weird, it shows one cube on each monitor when I'm about to rotate. And even tho I have set up that I should have 4 workspaces, I can only access two from when I'm rotating.
<Pianoman13> is there an expert in wireless configuration in here today?
<ActionParsnip> Raendeer: check dmesg too, very useful
<raendeer> ActionParsnip: it loaded up with no issues at all in centos. dmesg only shows the usb I'm booting from
<koltroll> I'd like it to be ONE BIG cube you know. Like one desktop == 1920*2.
<ActionParsnip> Raendeer: dmesg should show the disk being seen unless its not detected at all
<Pianoman13> i have an hp laptop Compaq 8710p with a Linksys wireless-g wrt54gp2 router that works in vista but not in ubuntu 9.10
<blorg> hey, does someone know a .swf creator tool ?
<ActionParsnip> Raendeer, could boot to centos to see what modules are loaded to get the drives seen
<ActionParsnip> Pianoman13: the router is moot. Run: sudo lshw -C network
<raendeer> ActionParsnip: if it is seeing the drive, it's not sdX or hdX.. can't think of what else it'd be. it looks like my install dvd does not come with checkdisc
<JoshuaL> everytime i try to use screen it throws the following error: Cannot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denied
<Trek> JoshuaL: try running with sudo
<ActionParsnip> Pianoman: it will show you the wireless chip the device is using and you can find guides based on that. What vista does or doesn't do is also moot
<raendeer> the boot options wiki doesn't seem to apply to me at all. using hardy server lts amd64, so I'm not seeing these options
<blakkheim> Trek: screen shouldn't need sudo
<JoshuaL> Trek, but I do not want to run screen as super user
<abhi_nav> i think i know about .swf is if open office format?
<Pianoman13> ActionParsnip, ok i ran the sudo command
<abhi_nav> blorg:
<ActionParsnip> Raendeer: its fsck in linux. Checkdisc is a windows app
<Pianoman13> i am a 3 weeks old user by the way . . .
<bazhang> abhi_nav, its flash file
<raendeer> ActionParsnip: ah, I thought checkdisc was the option to verify the iso was good.. sorry
<abhi_nav> flash means? adobe flash? i  dont remember it now
<abhi_nav> but i have work with that format
<Trek> a flash file means Adobe Flash (usually)
<abhi_nav> worded
<abhi_nav> ok
<ActionParsnip> raendeer: i'd look at the centos install. It may give clues and is essentially the same OS
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | raendeer
<ubottu> raendeer: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Pianoman13> ActionParsnip, description: Wireless interface
<Pianoman13>        product: PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection
<Pianoman13>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<raendeer> ActionParsnip: yeah, I'll take a look at what modules it loads
<ActionParsnip> Pianoman: I don't need to see it, its for you to use the product line in websearches
<Pianoman13> ActionParsnip, sorry, which line and for what purpose?
<ActionParsnip> Pianoman: you can check if its working now with: sudo iwlist scan
<Pianoman13> ActionParsnip, it's not working
<ActionParsnip> Pianoman: the product line has identified the wireless chip. You can find guides by searching for it in search engines
<trism> JoshuaL: try running sudo /etc/init.d/screen-cleanup start; then try running screen, it should fix up your missing /var/run/screen problems
<ActionParsnip> Pianoman13: make sure your system is fully updated too. This may help
<Pianoman13> ActionParsnip, thanks, i tried many guides so far but cannot follow the instructions, maybe when i get older, as i said i am only 3 weeks old on this ubuntu
<Pianoman13> ActionParsnip, yes my system is fully updated
<ActionParsnip> Pianoman13: most guides are fairly decent and step by step
<ActionParsnip> Pianoman13: if all else fails you can install ndisgtk and use the windows driver which matches your ubuntu arch (32bit/64bit)
<Pianoman13> ActionParsnip, yes but for a new user ther are very difficult to follow and reference are many opf times outdated or not relevant to the software hardare used
<reeeeeesty> when im making a script... And it starts out with a variable... a="a.... and on the next line, theres a b" why do they print on seperate lines with echo "$a" but on the same line with echo $a
<Pianoman13> ActionParsnip, ndisgtk is already installed but i do not know what to do with it!
<Pici> reeeeeesty: Bash scripting help is best sought in #bash
<ActionParsnip> reeeeeesty: i'd ask in #bash
<reeeeeesty> alright, thanks
<Pianoman13> ActionParsnip, i don't even know where it is?
<Guest79446> :S
<ActionParsnip> Pianoman13: you need the windows driver .inf and .sys
<ActionParsnip> Pianoman13: press alt+f2, type: gksudo ndisgtk ,press enter
<Pianoman13> ActionParsnip, YES but where are they if the big question
<xangua> Pianoman13 ActionParsnip more exactly the 'windows XP' drivers
<Guest79446> :S
<ActionParsnip> Pianoman13: on the install cd or the manufacturers site
<galerien> hello every one, I have a question : Why is "apt-get upgrade" telling me that it didn't upgraded 38 packages??
<galerien> and how could i get it to upgrade them
<galerien> ??
<Pici> galerien: use apt-get dist-upgrade to get those packages.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | galerien explanation:
<ubottu> galerien explanation:: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Galerian: can you use pastebin to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pianoman13> ActionParsnip, thanks for your help by the way, do you mean the intel or Linksys manufacturer
<galerien> is there anyone here?
<ActionParsnip> Pianoman13: linksys
<Pici> galerien: I just answered your question.
<ActionParsnip> Galerien: and I asked for an output of a command
<Pianoman13> ActionParsnip, ok, i will go and check on their web site
<ActionParsnip> Pianoman13: you will find tonnes of guides usong ndisgtk
<JoshuaL> trism, that did the trick. thanks
<Scombr0> Hi all, I have a problem, I installed apache2 but it wont read my directory: localhost/~scombr0
<Scombr0> The requested URL /~scombr0 was not found on this server.
<Scombr0> How can I fix that?
<Scombr0> (And of course i made the public_html folder)
<Scombr0> With a simple index.html
<Pici> Scombr0: Do you have mod_userdir setup?
<Scombr0> Pici, how can I check that?
<DavidSchles> i installed the new firefox updates yesterday and firefox segfaults now. anyone know or able to help with this?
<ActionParsnip> Davidschles: if you rename $HOME/.mozilla does it run ok?
<Pici> Scombr0: Take a look at your active site config, by default its /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<Scombr0> Pici phpmyadmin wasn't working either, but after googling i fixed it. But i can't make my home dir to work.
<ActionParsnip> Davidschles: are you installing from the mozilla ppa?
<Scombr0> Pici, alright, i'll check that out.
<DavidSchles> ActionParsnip: ubuntu updates yesterday
<Pici> Scombr0: You'll need to enable mod_userdir by doing    sudo a2enmod userdir    and then take a look at http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/public_html.html for the syntax to add to your /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default  file
<DavidSchles> ActionParsnip: what do you mean rename?
<ActionParsnip> Davischles: try the rename. Its like renaming anything. Just give it a different name
<evilbug> does anyone have any knowledge about making a Vodafone K3520-Z usb mobile connect stick work with 9.10?
<Scombr0> So Pici, every new user I add, i have to edit that file?
<Nando> HOLA
<ActionParsnip> Davidschles: you will get a default profile next run. If it works your profileis either bad or the current version just doesn't like it
<evilbug> i did google it but i'm hoping someone here has some first-hand experience.
<Nando> hola
<Nando> hello
<raendeer> ActionParsnip: the iso I have passed the md5 check. loaded ata_piix and libata (only two relevant looking modules in lsmod under centos) and the drive still doesn't show under fdisk -l
<icehawk78> What command would I use to figure out what my server's main X11 window would be?
<DavidSchles> ActionParsnip: what shoulod i rename though
<icehawk78> I'm trying to run  DISPLAY=localhost:0.0 java -jar RemoteDroidServer.jar  but that apparently isn't a real X11 window
<fabian> hola
<purpzey> Can anyone tell me if there are problems with distro upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic? I heard that in here last night, and I am wondering if upgrading is a good idea at this point.
<Pici> Scombr0: No, you can just add     UserDir public_html     to your site's config and after reloading apache you should be fine for every future user.
<doolph> Hello, I have compiled a driver for my network interface i can do insmod atl1e.ko but how can I use it??
<Pici> Scombr0: That URL just gives some more advanced options you have.
<ActionParsnip> Davidschles: anything at all, just make it different
<Scombr0> Alright, i'll keep you posted Pici :)
<lightbricko> When I scan an A4 paper using xsane, the scanned image file is too high (below the A4 page there is ~10cm of extra blank space inserted). What can be wrong?
<Scombr0> Btw Pici, it's a server edition, doing all this via SSH.
<Pici> Scombr0: Makes no difference :)
<jarod_v6> hi there!
<raendeer> ActionParsnip: do you think trying to install from centos might help? or would I still run into an issue with necessary modules not being loaded
<jarod_v6> I Have this error someone can help me ?E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<galerien> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Pianoman13> ActionParsnip, i found the driver and donwloaded it from linksys
<TuxXRacer> I'm trying to build an application from source but want to know how to display the settings before the "make" step. I have done the "./configure" step. Is there a command to show the current settings???
<jarod_v6> "sudo apt-get install -f " not resolve the dependency
<seanbrystone> does ubuntu 9.10 have any file indexing services turned on by default?
<Reyuken> anyone knows how to get out of ctrl+f3 , back into the GUI?
<nibbler> Reyuken, alt-f7
<Pici> Reyuken: ctrl-alt-f7
<Reyuken> thanks alot
<Reyuken> had me puzzling for a while
<receptor> hello. does anybody have experience with ubuntu dual display on nvidia configured as two separate x screens? does it mean if i had two mice and keyboards, my son could play a game while i watch a movie?
<nibbler> seanbrystone, well, locate/updatedb might be running, try "locate passwd" e.g.
<GSF1200S> whenever I click the maximize button on firefox, it goes into a small window at the upper left corner of my screen- it refuses to maximize
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: you can use the file search db to improve file searches. It also has a journal to make normal system file access nicer
<seanbrystone> no i was refering to Beagle file indexing type services, or Google desktop file indexing
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: depends how you meant
<timboy> bluetooth stopped working on me... hciconfig shows: hci- Type: USB then gives me BD Address etc. at the end of TX errors:10.  hcitool dev gives devices:
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: I see, I use neither sorry
<seanbrystone> ok thx guys
<timboy> was working fine before then I installed blueman and after that no worky
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone, others may be able to contribute
<fabian> hi
<ActionParsnip> Timboy: uninstall blueman seems logical
<Scombr0> Pici, perfect, it worked.
<fabian> how can i use avant window navigator without compositing-manager?
<Pici> Scombr0: Great
<Scombr0> Pici, Now i'm Forbbiden.
<Scombr0> heh
<fabian> please someone help me
<Scombr0> Pici: You don't have permission to access /~scombr0/ on this server.
<Scombr0> Now i get that reply.
<jarod_v6> hi!!!
<Scombr0> How to change permissions?
<timboy> ActionParsnip, did that and the bluetooth icon in the top right of ubuntu is always greyed out when i hit enable it says bluetooth: On but isn't
<jarod_v6> could you help me?
<nibbler> !help | jarod_v6
<ubottu> jarod_v6: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mgaffney> hey, I'm running ubuntu server in a vm. I added a network adapter. How do I make ubuntu discover and use it?
<nibbler> mgaffney, find it with ifconfig -a and configure it via /etc/network/interfaces
<jarod_v6> <ubottu> thanks.
<jackbrown> I installed all the extras restricted but i'm unable to play .flv video and .mp4 video
<timboy> what should I do to try to troubleshoot my bluetooth? works in other operating system fine (dual boot)
<jackbrown> Is anyone able to help me please
<jarod_v6> I have a proble with java.-common... I can't reinstall
<Xylo> hello
<chris_n> why is mysql in the karmic repo built without the InnoDB engine?
<jackbrown>  I installed all the extras restricted but i'm unable to play .flv video and .mp4 video
<timboy> chris_n, that is a question for #ubuntu-devel
<chris_n> tnx
<jarod_v6> what mean that pkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed pre-removal script: Exec format error
<optimuz> i have a problem using telnet
<Slart> jackbrown: did you try vlc?
<mgaffney> nibbler, how do I bring that interface up now that I've configure it?
<fabian> how can i use avant window navigator without compositing-manager?
<optimuz> i need to send ^c but i cant figure it out
<m_anish> timboy: the bluez pages would be a good start
<sipior> optimuz: if you use telnet, you have at least two problems :-)
<optimuz> i even tried various scripts to send the signal for me
<Guest9457> hey i have a question if any one can help me out... i'm new to ubuntu. My question is when ever I install updates it adds a new boot in grub. How do I get rid of the old ones?
<Xylo> i'm having a strange problem, i have disk access every seconds or so, i can provide a process list, or the output or lsof, i don't know (or undertsand for that maters) why is my computer is always making io to the hardisk...
<jackbrown> Start: Yes VLC is installed and works but can't open .flv and .mp4
<mgaffney> nibbler, nm, ifup eth1
<optimuz> sipior im reflashing my router, telnet is te only way
<mgaffney> thanks
<timboy> m_anish, ok...
<m_anish> timboy: is there anything specific that is not working?
<sipior> optimuz: fair enough, i was only teasing.
<timboy> m_anish, can't do hcitool scan
<Slart> Guest9457: remove the older kernel packages using synaptic.. they are called things like "linux-image-blablablas"
<optimuz> i know ;)
<ActionParsnip> Jarod_v6: there is a script the package runs during removal and is having issues. You can hack the script to be very empty so that it just removes
<timboy> says device is not available: No such device
<Slart> jackbrown: can't open? or can't play?
<lo-ryan> Guest9457: here's a good write up on it http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need/
<Guest9457> thanks slart
<optimuz> but still, i see the ^c on the screen but it doesnt seem to be send
<Slart> Guest9457: you're welcome
<optimuz> putty under windows does it automatically
<jackbrown> Start: can't open (just the .mp4 it can be open with the default player but the video is broken )
<m_anish> timboy: hmm, so ubuntu doesn't recognize the bluetooth device!
<ActionParsnip> Jackbrown: add the medibuntu repo and install w32codecs or w64codecs depending on arch. You will find mplayer will mplay them without issue.
<jarod_v6> <ActionParsnip> thanks for answer... how can do that?
<Slart> jackbrown: try right clicking on the flv-file, then select properties and choose the "Open With" pane.. there click "Add" and find vlc in the list and select it
<GSF1200S> what is the default version of firefox on ubuntu 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> Jarod_v6: websearch the line you pasted here. You will find guides
<jackbrown> Start  i tryied to run them with VLC no way
<jackbrown> ActionParsnip i installed w32codecs
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox karmic | gsf1200S
<ubottu> gsf1200S: firefox (source: firefox-3.5): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Slart> jackbrown: ok, so you can open them but not play them.. try installing the w32codecs from the medibuntu repository, just like ActionParsnip suggested
<ActionParsnip> Jackbrown: is gnome-mplayer more forgiving
<ActionParsnip> Gsf200S: you can add the mozilla ppa to get 3.6 and 3.7
<optimuz> how do i send ^c over telnet?
<jackbrown> ActionParsnip do i have to installa gnome-mplayer from Ubuntu software center ?
<Pici> optimuz: press ctrl-c ?
<Slart> optimuz: there are no other shortcuts? \c or something like that perhaps?
<optimuz> pici i did, problem is it doesnt seem to get there
<ActionParsnip> Jackbrown: sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer ,no need for software centre (too slow)
<optimuz>  Connected to 192.168.0.1. Escape character is '^]'. == Executing boot script in 1.910 seconds - enter ^C to abort
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-mplayer
<ubottu> gnome-mplayer (source: gnome-mplayer): A GTK+ interface for MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.8-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 307 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<jackbrown> ActionParsnip: doing that
<optimuz> im ressing ctrl+c
<jarod_v6> <ActionParsnip> I don't found nothing unfortunately
<optimuz> but it doesnt stop the boot script in time
<ActionParsnip> Jackbrown: easier isn't it ;)
<Pici> optimuz: Have you tried ctrl-shift-c ?
<optimuz> no, i will do this
<Will123456> hey guys. i'm running ubuntu off a USB stick whilst my harddrive is off for repairs. I've installed it as a full OS, not a "liveUSB", and performance as you can imagine is not great, especially when doing a lot of loading of files
<optimuz> but i have a script which made a capital letter
<jackbrown> ActionParsnip: I hope it will works
<Scombr0> Pici, i have no permission to access the web, i made it work with userdir, but now i have no permission, and reading i think it might be the .htacess configuration, am I right?
<m_anish> timboy: what;s the output of ur lsusb command
<Will123456> i plan to optimise it by storing /tmp in RAM and so on, but I'm wondering if there's not any way to improve overall performance by compressing *everything*?
<jackbrown> ActionParsnip: i already have VLC  why it's unable to run them ?
<The-Druid_> i've installed ndiswrapper and the win7 wireless driver in my notebook, but it just f*cked up my network configuration
<timboy> m_anish, it appears ubuntu does not recognize the device but hciconfig outputs the hci0: Type: USB BD Address: 00:26............. says it's DOWN
<ActionParsnip> Will123456: use a lighter de like xfce or lxde
<The-Druid_> i can't connect on the internet anymore
<smooth_penguin> Hey, is it possible to have fbsplash just after grub
<GSF1200S> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> Jackbrown: you need codecs
<smooth_penguin> Im using openrc
<raendeer> The-Druid_: ndiswrapper generally needs xp drivers
<timboy> m_anish, i'm almost positivie it's this: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp.
<The-Druid_> raendeer: i'll check it out
<dropbear> optimuz: there's your escape: ^] send the escape and then issue 'send brk' in telnet
<Will123456> ActionParsnip: i'm assuming lxde and xfce are lighter on harddrive space too? as performance in other areas isn't a problem
<Pici> Scombr0: I think you can either use .htaccess files in each public_html dir, or setup the permissions in your site's config.  I'm not sure what needs to be set for either though.  I'd ask in #httpd , that is apache's support channel.
<jackbrown>  ActionParsnip:  no way
<ActionParsnip> Wil123456: or use a lighter distro like puppy or dsl
<Scombr0> Alright, thanks for all your help Pici :)
<optimuz> dropbear: what does send brk mean?
<yaaar> hey guys, could somebody take a quick look at this /etc/network/interfaces ( http://pastebin.ca/1801780 ) and this error: ( http://pastebin.ca/1801781 ) for me? The new ips (before the change i only had one ip) seem to be working...can i just ignore those errors?
<my_haz_> whats the name of the application launcher thing at the bottom of the screen that looks like OSX?
<m_anish> timboy: see if this can be of any help http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8298037
<dropbear> optimuz: uhm, send break ;-)
<PeskyJ> I've previously broken a 9.10 install on my Acer Aspire 5600 by doing the updates - but I've reinstalled and done all the updates except the latest kernel update - is there a way I can do the kernel update but then revert it if it breaks again?
<Slart> my_haz_: cairo dock? awn?
<optimuz> and how exactly do i do this? enter ^ and ] as single characters and press enter?
<my_haz_> Slart: i will google
<Slart> PeskyJ: you can always go back to a previous kernel at the grub menu
<DJones> !awn | my_haz_
<ActionParsnip> Will123456: yes they are smaller there too. Using less ram will give more to disk cache which should make things nicer. You can also turn down vm.swappiiness so swap is used oonly when needed
<Red_HamsterX> Telnet, optimuz?
<Talon_> PeskyJ, by default the old kernels are still in place, you should have an option to boot them in your grub menu
<Slart> my_haz_: I think those are the most common.. they are both available from the repos, I think
<optimuz> yepp
<jackbrown> CAN anybody check about these files i would like to open but i'm unable to?
<Red_HamsterX> optimuz, ^ means CTRL.
<my_haz_> Slart: do you know the difference?
<jackbrown> Please they are making me crazy
<PeskyJ> Slart, Talon_ aha, nice - I'll update and see how I get on then :)
<optimuz> okay
<optimuz> so i press ctrl ]
<Red_HamsterX> Yes.
<Talon_> you can remove unused kernels from your synaptic package manager also to remove the ones you no longer want in your grub menu, its smart to leave at least one as a backup
<ActionParsnip> My_haz_: you can make the whole desktop look like a mac if you like
<Slart> my_haz_: well.. they are different apps that looks kind of the same.. has some different solutions on how to do things.. both work alright (I've used both)
<ubottu> my_haz_: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<seanbrystone> I keep getting this error when trying to install anything, so i tried to uninstall the offending fonts, but errors abound: http://pastebin.com/m4d96ca44
<skraps> when i mount a iso, then add it to my repo list, i get a error saying "cound not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open" , "unable to lock download directory"
<optimuz> and then ctrl+c because the router sais so == Executing boot script in 1.910 seconds - enter ^C to abort
<optimuz> right?
<Red_HamsterX> optimuz, if that's what it tells you to do, yes.
<ActionParsnip> Jackbrown: make sure you have the gstreamer good,bad and ugly packages
<Slart> my_haz_: I think cairo-dock is a little more configurable when it comes to looks
<timboy> m_anish, it's not a dongle there is no red button (or blue pill for that matter)
<lekefly> VLC makes the screen go black every 10 min in fullscreen.. how to fix?
<optimuz> ill try that, thanks alot
<Red_HamsterX> optimuz: ^D will close the connection once you've dropped to the 'telnet>' prompt.
<ActionParsnip> Lekefly: does it happen in other players?
<PeskyJ> lekefly, it's a bug in gnome-screensaver that doesn't support the legacy API VLC uses to tell the screenscaer not to kick in
<lekefly> PeskyJ: aha.. know of a fix?
<PeskyJ> lekefly, yes, the bug is fixed, but not made it to the repos yet afaik
<lekefly> Fuck.. :P
<ActionParsnip> Lekefly: there is a vlc repo. Watch the language
<PeskyJ> lekefly, you'll just have to manually switch off the screensaver before watching movies for now :)
<Guest9457> <my_haz_> it's called gnome do
<ActionParsnip> Lekefly: you can find it easy in websearches
<purpzey> Can anyone tell me if there are problems with distro upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic? I heard that in here last night, and I am wondering if upgrading is a good idea at this point.
<ActionParsnip> Purpzey: for some its fine for others its painful
<purpzey> ActionParsnip: Anyway of telling which category I might fall into?
<my_haz_> purpzey: for me it was fine
<ActionParsnip> Purpzey: if jaunty isn't broken, why fix it
<ActionParsnip> Purpzey: not really
<PeskyJ> ok, hope this new kernel works
<purpzey> ActionParsnip: Frankly, that's generally my feeling...(don't rock the boat)...but I had a friend tell me that karmic has "so many" improvements"
<ActionParsnip> Purpzey: it helps if your hardware works out of the box or needs little config
<timboy> m_anish, http://dpaste.com/161226/ syslog
<seanbrystone> I keep getting this error when trying to install anything, so i tried to uninstall the offending fonts, but errors abound: http://pastebin.com/m4d96ca44
<timboy> it looks like it should be functioning just hcitool doesn't see it :(
<purpzey> ActionParsnip: Understood. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Purpzey: if you are happy with jaunty then i'd sit on it
<raendeer> ActionParsnip: any other ideas on my sata drive not detected problem?
<purpzey> ActionParsnip: Ok, point-taken and duly noted...:)
<ActionParsnip> Raendeer: tried disabling dma and acpi?
<ActionParsnip> Purpzey: you could backup and then jump
<jevidl> i'm using the iozone utility to benchmark disk i/o on a new server. I was wondering if anyone knew what the "reclen" column was? I am guessing that it is the size chunks it uses to do the tests with the file size listed under KB, but I am not sure.
<ActionParsnip> Raendeer: is the system a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> Jevidl: hdparm can test disk io too
<raendeer> ActionParsnip: no, it's a desktop. I can tell you the hardware if you'd like (ordered parts off of newegg and assembled, not a prebuilt system). will try without dma/acpi
<ActionParsnip> Raendeer: see if there are know issues with you motherboard. Check the hcl too
<bluelaguna> I just noticed a bunch of rpm related packages in my updates.  Is Ubuntu officially supporting RPMs or something?
<ActionParsnip> !rpm | bluelaguna
<ubottu> bluelaguna: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<seanbrystone> I keep getting this error when trying to install anything, so i tried to uninstall the offending fonts, but errors abound: http://pastebin.com/m4d96ca44
<bluelaguna> ActionParsnip: Right, but all of a sudden it wants me to install alien and a bunch of rpm related packages
<bluelaguna> Along with some LSB packages
<bluelaguna> (Install, not upgrade)
<ActionParsnip> Bluelaguna: strange
<bluelaguna> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<bluelaguna>   alien bsd-mailx libqt3-mt libqt4-gui librpm0 librpmbuild0 librpmio0 lsb lsb-core lsb-cxx lsb-desktop lsb-graphics m4 mailx ncurses-term pax postfix rpm
<PeskyJ> Woo, Slart Talon_ : Thanks guys :)
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: does the hint file it mentions, exist?
<jevidl> ActionParsnip: yeah, I've used that tool before as well. i was hoping for some more detailed reports to compare things like random reads/writes, and re-reading and re-writing. We're going to be comparing the performance of this compared to the same server using SSD drives, and need to understand where the limitations are for the SSD drives.
<purpzey> Can anyone recommend a simple mp3/sound editor that will just allow me to make an mp3 smaller by cutting off the end and/or beginning? Like the OLD OLD Cooledit?
<teage> Does anyone know how to open appearance preferences from the terminal?
<trism> bluelaguna: this is a problem with google-chrome-beta, they changed a dependency from lsb-base to lsb...personally I'm not upgrading till they fix this
<user23> can someone tell me how can i write changes to my xorg.cfg file ?
<ActionParsnip> Jevidl: I would use a standard platter based disk for user data/profile/databases due to the limited writes that ssds have
<bluelaguna> trism: I see.  Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Trism: did you add the chromium ppa?
<seanbrystone> ActionParsnip, nope i did sudo dpkg -l ttf-dejavu, it shows it's not installed
<bluelaguna> ActionParsnip: Official Google Chrome
<ActionParsnip> User23: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf will run gedit and give you write access
<ActionParsnip> Bluelaguna: chromium is official, its just bleeding edge :)
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: try creating the file manually or reinstall the package then re-remove it
<seanbrystone> ok
<jevidl> ActionParsnip: yeah, we've done a lot of research on that. Through the use of write leveling, under subscription, and other tricks it looks like the intel X-25 series have managed to correct a lot of the early problems with durability. The known durability issues are the reason we want to test with it too - it's going to mirror a fairly active database as well as some syslog data... probably be pushing about 4GB/day over it. We'd like to know know just when
<jevidl> things hit the wall in case we ever find ourselves in a position where we really need the data throughput that the SSD drives offer.
<ActionParsnip> Jevidl: sounds interesting. If you find out useful stuff publish it online. It may help others
<franksalim> does anyone do moonlight development on ubuntu?
<user23> can someone tell me how can i write changes to my xorg.cfg file?
<ksoviero> user23, sudo nano <xorg.cfg>
<raendeer> ActionParsnip: noacpi didn't help, don't see the dma option in the boot options wiki, and don't see anything on google about problems with the motherboard and ubuntu. in fact, there are several posts/reviews with people who loaded ubuntu on it fine
<seanbrystone> ActionParsnip, im not sure how to recreate the font, but i tried installing ttf-dejavu and ttf-dejavu-extra and it gets dependency errors
<ActionParsnip> User23: I told you
<jevidl> ActionParsnip: I hope do that. AnandTech had a couple articles that went into pretty good depth about overall drive speeds and how the manufacturers were working around wear issues. if you'd like I can link you to the articles.
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: use: sudo touch /path/to/file
<ActionParsnip> Jevidl: I'll hit it up later. Web browsing on this phone on slow speed is painful
<seanbrystone> ActionParsnip, not sure what folder fonts go
<ActionParsnip> Jevidl: cheers though dude
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: no need. The file to touch is in your pastebin
<ksoviero> seanbrystone, .fonts, or /usr/share/fonts, i think
<seanbrystone> ok so sudo touch ttf-dejavu ~/.fonts?
<jevidl> ActionParsnip: cheers!
<pipegeek> parsnips are wonderful
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: no the file to touch is the .hint one which is detailed in the pastebin you linked in here
<pipegeek> they're everything that's delicious about carrots, distilled
<ActionParsnip> Pipegeek: parsnip+carrot+corriander soup ;)
<pipegeek> mmmmm
<ActionParsnip> Booya
<inveratulo> at what point during the installation process can I install JeOS ?
<seanbrystone> ActionParsnip, ok im prolly doing it all wrong but i still get errors
<seanbrystone> can you write out the command that i need?
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: read your pastebin. There is a filename endingin .hint. copy the whole filename and sudo touch it
<seanbrystone> did that
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone. If you post the link again I can give you exacts but its somply a copy/paste from the page
<optimuz> hey
<seanbrystone> I keep getting this error when trying to install anything, so i tried to uninstall the offending fonts, but errors abound: http://pastebin.com/m4d96ca44
<Wubuntu> I have a Nvidia GeForce4 MX 420 video card that gives me screen resolution problems with Ubuntu 9.10. Can anyone help me please?
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: are there bugs logged for this situation
<Slart> inveratulo: if you've downloaded the jeos install cd it should be what you get..
<optimuz> im back, still wasnt able to send the escape character in time
<endriu_> hey co to wogole to irc
<ActionParsnip> Wubuntu: have you installed the proprietary driver?
<Slart> inveratulo: if you have the regular desktop cd I don't think you can get jeos from that
<optimuz> normally i dont have to press enter or sth. after i send ^C
<optimuz> do i?
<Wubuntu> i do believe i've installed that driver
<theking> salut tous
<Slart> !fr | theking
<ubottu> theking: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<goostoff> hello room
<doolph> anyone know how to fix this make[1]: *** No rule to make target `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.  Stop.
<xangua> doolph: this is #ubuntu, not #arch
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all
 * _UsUrPeR_ tips his hat
<goostoff> my mysql databases have disappeared after a reboot, i don't know what may have caused this, does anyone have any hints to lead me into the right direction?
<Ddorda1> is it possible to lock an program under password? so only if you have the password you can run it?
<Wubuntu> this driver is the first to give me a stable resolution, but i'm still getting a malfunction saying "out of range" sometimes after rebooting
<_UsUrPeR_> I'm having trouble using a kickstart ks.cfg file to install ubuntu 9.10. Can somebody give me some pointers?
<Slart> Ddorda1: not easily, no
<_UsUrPeR_> specifically, what boot parameters need to be passed in order to boot with the ks.cfg
<Ddorda1> Slart: I know that not easily, that's why I asked - there an non easily way?
<theking> مرحبا
 * _UsUrPeR_ has tried entering ks=http://<webserver>/ks.cfg, but that doesn't seem to be getting picked up upon install
<theking> من يتكلم عربي
<theking> ؟؟؟؟
<Almark> hello
<FloodBot1> theking: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seanbrystone> !Arabic | theking
<ubottu> theking: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Almark> I'm needing a certain file on a ubuntu cdrom, instead of having to just look for it online its already on my cdrom how do I find it among the mass of deb packages
<tiemonster> how do I allocate a pty when running a command as sudo?
<_UsUrPeR_> Almark: what is the file? is it required for a config or make?
<inveratulo> Almark: "find /mnt/media/cdrom -name <yourfilehere>"
<box> bonsoir
<Almark> its sources.list for a ubuntu disto but I just need that default file
<box> #linux62
<Almark> inveratulo_ will that look inside the deb packages because that is where the file resides
<Trek> box: /join #linux62
<_UsUrPeR_> Almark: oh. that's important :)
<Almark> inveratulo_ I did try that but that doesn't search each deb
<Almark> lol
<box>  /join #linux62
<Trek> box: without the space at the beginning
<Almark> _UsUrPeR_ I was thinking that maybe a nice script would be handy for something like this
<box> ok
<box> merci
<box> #linux62
<_UsUrPeR_> Almark: sorry, bud. I've never lost a sources.list file before... I can pastebin mine for you :)
<_UsUrPeR_> I have no idea where it's located on the cd...
<inveratulo> Almark: this is just a guess but its probably in the dpkg deb
<Almark> _UsUrPeR_ I have one but I need the default for my distro
<inveratulo> Almark: i know how to do it in RHEL but ... this ain't that :-P
<Almark> inveratulo_ yeah its a deb package but which one, what door to open lol
<Almark> inveratulo_ what is RHEL
<inveratulo> Almark: Red Hat Enterpise Linux
<DefineByte> I can't get inputlirc working in karmic. Worked fine in Jaunty. Any ideas why?
<_UsUrPeR_> Almark: the only changes between distros is the postfix. I.E. "deb http://dlws/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main restricted" would be for hardy while "deb http://dlws/ubuntu/ karmic-updates main restricted" would be for karmic
<_UsUrPeR_> err not postfix. :)
<_UsUrPeR_> posterior? :)
<Almark> _UsUrPeR_ I'm using Hardy actually
<Losha> Almark: try the 'apt' deb package, if you have it. If you don't, you have a chicken & egg problem, and the best thing is to have someone with the same distro post a copy for you
<Almark> _UsUrPeR_ and you could check that and find the pkg name and then I can go from there?
<Almark> Losha_ how would I go about using apt to find that package?
<VCoolio> Almark: there is a site in which you can create your own sources.list, configured for your version, country etc, let me find it for you
<boss_mc> Almark: some variation on <<find . -name *.deb -exec grep "<filename>" '{}' \;>>
<_UsUrPeR_> Almark: I am running hardy...
<yo_> salut
<yo_> besoin d'aide sur noip
<Pici> !fr | yo_
<ubottu> yo_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Almark> VCoolio_ thanks :)
<Losha> Almark: I am running hardy also. Try find /media/cdrom | egrep apt
<_UsUrPeR_> Almark: http://pastebin.com/m35b58ed2 that's my hardy sources.list
<VCoolio> Almark: http://repogen/simplylinux.ch
<Almark> _UsUrPeR_ thanks :)
<Almark> VCoolio_ thanks
<Almark> Losha thanks
 * Almark thanks everyone
<timboy> can someone help me with bluetooth? it stoppped working and I've tried everything I could find on google...
<goostoff> i have missing mysql databases in 8.10, some appear to still be there but i need to be pointed in the right direction
<V4mpire> hi guys is it possible to find out what memory this system takes within linux ?
<Trek> V4mpire: yes, but not via linux
<Trek> V4mpire: memory as in RAM?
<ChmEarl> no eth0 on karmic MB:ep45-ud3r with RTL8111/8168B nic
<V4mpire> yes trek
<_UsUrPeR_> ok, back to my original question: has anybody in here ever used kickstart?
<V4mpire> would look up online but dont know the model of my system
<ChmEarl> r8169 driver should work on 2.6.30+ kernel
<Trek> V4mpire: go to http://www.crucial.com/index.aspx  and use their memory search feature, shuold tell you if you can upgrade, what type of RAM to get, how much your system can handle, etc.
<sumit> S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] can any one help  me on this
<Almark> Losha_ ok using find /media/dvd | egrep apt brought up a list of deb packages but I need to search them verbatium
<macman_> hi all on ubuntu 9.10 .. im on gnome and NetworkManger shows my wireless there but it is disabled .. how do i enable it
<Almark> Losha_ I need to know which deb holds sources.list lol I know this can be done, its funny with linux you have to look and look and play and play until you get what you want
<sumit> hey guys do u know any driver for this -S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<Lusule> hi guys :) anyone know where the #lyx channel has gone? It doesn't seem to be on OFTC anymore
<V4mpire> trek no good as i dont know the model else i would be able to look up via google
<fabian> hola
<Trek> V4mpire: custom build?  who made your computer?  what motherboard?  age of computer?
<V4mpire> its sumular to this Packard Bell IMEDIA 5061 but amd and 80gb hdd meant to be
<Pici> Lusule: Er. This is #ubuntu   If anywhere this is on-topic, its probably #freenode
<Trek> V4mpire, how old is the computer?
<Lusule> Pici, thanks
<V4mpire> trek if i knew mobo i could look up online to never really looked inside
<V4mpire> umm
<V4mpire> trek 6 years or so
<Trek> hold on a sec V4mpore
<Trek> hold on a sec V4mpire *
<V4mpire> kk
<Trek> V4mpire: desktop or laptop?
<V4mpire> desktop
<Losha> Almark: that may not be the way to go. /etc/apt/sources.list is, (at least partly), built at install time, so there may not be an exact copy in a deb file. Better to take someone up on their offer to send you a copy in this instance...
<peleg> Upgrading to 8.04: I see this note: "The upgrade will freeze on the locales package if you are using the (current) Gutsy kernel, 2.6.22-15." -- how do I know which Kernel do I use?
<Almark> Losha_ its a special distro so I need it the original one I will look at um what others said
<Wubuntu> I have a Nvidia GeForce4 MX 420 video card that gives me screen resolution problems with Ubuntu 9.10. Can anyone please offer me any assistance?
<Losha> Alamma: what's 'special' about it?
<coz_> Wubuntu,  did you open nvidia-settings with sudo      then set the resolution and click write to xconfig?
<sumit> S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]???????????????
<Trek> V4mpire, would REALLY help if I had the model information or something better than "it looks like this thing"
<V4mpire> trek yea if i had that i could look it up myself
<Wubuntu> no coz
<Wubuntu> i don't think this card with save the xconfiguration for some reason
<coz_> Wubuntu,  you have to open    sudo nvidia-settings for it to work
<coz_> Wubuntu,  if that doesnt work you could go to #nvidia channel for more in depth help
<Wubuntu> thanks coz
<sumit> S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] driver help?
<guntbert> coz_: Wubuntu if it is a graphical app use gksudo (not sudo)
<ZykoticK9> coz_, Wubuntu use "gksu nvidia-settings"! Wubuntu are you getting a "Failed to parse" error when you try to save?
<Trek> V4mpire, without an actual model number, i don't think you can find it out easy, you tried looking for the memory in the BIOS screen? (before the OS loads)
<V4mpire> trek not worth the hassle just to reboot to look there
<Hyperzid> What is the purpose of running a private cloud server.. when I already run the servers in a virtual enviroment?
<DefineByte> OK, I'll try the forums. :)
<erUSUL> sumit: man savage
<Konquerer> so ive been looking around for information on how to get my microphone working on my Lenovo ideapad u330 but all the info ive found is for ubuntu 9.04 and im using ubuntu 9.10.....does anyone know a fix for this?
<WhiteCrow1> hi
<Trek> V4mpire, then i'm not sure what to tell you
<Wubuntu> gksu nvidia-settings doesn't open anything
<V4mpire> i can find a couple specs in the same box but not the correct 1 rather annoying lol
<WhiteCrow1> i have ? , if i can install ubuntu 8.4 or latter version on nokia 5800 ?
<sumit> erusul: i have done it my pic quality is quite dazzzy..not properly using compiz effect..
<ZykoticK9> Wubuntu, does "nvidia-settings" by itself open anything?
<aleyva> hi, i've seen some strange behavior with open-iscsi on ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10, is this the right place to ask?
<Wubuntu> yes, i opens the Nvidia Settings Manager
<daishadar> if i want to run scripts upon suspend/resume, where should I put them?  somewhere in /etc/pm?  /etc/acpi?  /etc/udev?
<flaco> hi all... anyone with a x4500HD video card???
<erUSUL> sumit: compiz wont work in savage afaik
<ZykoticK9> Wubuntu, try with "gksudo nvidia-settings" then
<sumit> erusul:any spec reason?
<JoshuaL> is mysql-workbench in the ubuntu repo?
<Wubuntu> now it operns
<JoshuaL> i can not find it and i thought it was in the repo
<Wubuntu> Nvidia X server settings is what is see now
<VCoolio> JoshuaL: it's not in the karmic repos as far as I can see
<JoshuaL> hmm ok
<peleg> Upgrading to 8.04: I see this note: "The upgrade will freeze on the locales package if you are using the (current) Gutsy kernel, 2.6.22-15." -- how do I know which Kernel do I use?
<ZykoticK9> Wubuntu, try making your resolution setting change then use the Save to Xorg button
<erUSUL> sumit: compiz only works in whitelisted drivers WHITELIST="nvidia intel ati radeon radeonhd i810 fglrx"
<Wubuntu> okay
<JoshuaL> VCoolio, ah to bad
<Wubuntu> seems to save just fine
<Sky35> Hey, anyone familiar with Ubuntu file sharing with windows PCs? I cannot seem to get this to work no matter what I read/do
<sumit> erUSUL  : ok ..thanks for help
<erUSUL> sumit: no problem
<purpzey> Sky35: I've gotten it to work, not sure if I can help, what have you tried?
<metropolis_pt2> peleg: uname -a
<VCoolio> JoshuaL: it never has been in the repos too, says packages.ubuntu.com; try to find a repo on launchpad or compile yourself
<peleg> metropolis_pt2, thanks! I have 2.6.22-16, so I should not expect any issues, I guess...
<JoshuaL> VCoolio, i already found a .deb on their website, then i was probably confused with something else. Do you know where i can ask to put it in the repo's?
<nexus> hi
<VCoolio> JoshuaL: no, sorry; doubtful if either maintainers or ubuntu devs want that: it takes time and testing
<Sky35> Well yesterday I just did a reformat to try and re-do the whole thing from scratch, so I havent done much at this point. I installed samba and what not, set up some unprivileged user accounts on the ubuntu system that match credentials with the windows PCs. Then used smbpasswd to add those user accounts to the samba user list (and used the matching password). And tried setting up guest-access shar
<Sky35> es, as well as non-guest both through nautilius, shares-admin and system-config-samba. I can access the list of shares on Windows, but when trying to access the actual share I get a 'The network name cannot be found' error.
<JoshuaL> VCoolio, ok, thanks for the help :)
<sAiLiN> hhhjv
<nexus> i installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 9.10 and copied .dev archive from /var/cache/apt/archive from another computer, but when i install something it always downloads the packages from the internet, where to tell that it picks up from cache ??
<Hyperzid> Can anyone explain what the benefits of using clout server and cloud nodes is?
<steven__> ola
<Hyperzid> cload*
<Hyperzid> Cloud*****
<purpzey> Sky35: Hmmm...Well, the way I have it setup, I edited the samba confs to admit a certain range of IPs instead of logins. But also, are you sure that that the confs are pointed to the right directories?
<yusbel10> Hello Im having trouble setting up dual monitor
<nexus> Hyperzid, Cloud is an infrastructure providing virtual node instances, so you need to have a cloud server or cloud service provider first then you can use vm instances on it
<wathek> can I add this repos to my sources.list : deb http://ftp.fr.debian.org/debian/ lenny main contrib non-free
<David_B> Hello, anyone want to help a newbie install ubuntu server?
<erUSUL> wathek: no; debian repos are not compatible
<wathek> erUSUL, ok
<Sky35> well using Nautilus the shares don't actually go into the smb.conf file, but the share I did add through shares-admin and system-config-samba does have the proper path
<Hyperzid> nexus, so there is no point in setting up a private cloud only for internal use?
<Sky35> @ purpzey
<Hyperzid> nexus, and kinda be a cloud service provider myself?
<nexus> you can, to simulate the infrastructure and for learning purposes
<purpzey> Sky35: Which tutorial did you follow for the setup?
<nexus> yes you can be
<Scombr0> I'm sorry, but I don't remember the package to install for C compiler.
<Stavros> Scombr0: build-essential
<Scombr0> make-build? gcc-build?
<Hyperzid> nexus, but is there any benefits for doing that.. compeard to just virtualizing everything?
<Scombr0> That one, thanks Stavros.
<nexus> but need a big machine that can run instances demanded by customers, but as i said you can do this on limited scale for learning and expermintation
<Stavros> how can i change my default gamma setting permanently?
<Wubuntu> thankyou all for your help
<Sky35> purpzey: Tried https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/internet/C/networking-shares.html as well as http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#Samba_File_Sharing and lots of googling
<iceroot> Scombr0: gcc
<yusbel10> Can anyone help me please
<Cube``> why is it ridiculously hard or simply impossible to get a simple bluetooth (read: technology from 5 years ago, nothing cutting-edge) headset to work with ubuntu?
<nexus> i would say no.
<nexus> i installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 9.10 and copied .dev archive from /var/cache/apt/archive from another computer, but when i install something it always downloads the packages from the internet, where to tell that it picks up from cache ??
<nexus> .deb*
<purpzey> Sky35: Have you tried getting  to the via Start --> Network places, instead of \\server.IP.addy ?
<Hyperzid> nexus, atm.. in my company.. we got 2 big ass hyper-v nodes.. so we're planning to run several ubuntu server's on virtualized here..
<nexus> ok .
<Hyperzid> nexus, but I was just thinking it whould be better to start building my own cloud..
<Hyperzid> nexus, if it got any benefits.
<guntbert> !ot | Hyperzid
<ubottu> Hyperzid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> nexus, apt will automatically use the DEBs in /var/cache/apt/archive -- are you sure it's not downloading newer versions?
<Cube``>  why is it ridiculously hard or simply impossible to get a simple bluetooth (read: technology from 5 years ago, nothing cutting-edge) headset to work with ubuntu?
<iceroot> Cube``: dont repeat. just post usefull infos
<Hyperzid> guntbert, is ubuntu cloud off topic?
<nexus> yes, it shows me 30 mins for installing vls which is already there from where i got the debs
<yusbel10> everytime I save the nvidia x config file i get a message  " Failed to parse exsisting X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'! Even in gksudo terminal.
<guntbert> Hyperzid: this channel is for support not just for talking about ...
<V4mpire> Trek, mobo is ms-6786 ver 1 but keep finding ver 2 specs
<Hyperzid> guntbert, ok.
<Trek> V4mpire, who made the mobo?  ( I could google it but I don't want to)
<ZykoticK9> yusbel10, http://paste.ubuntu.com/379290/
<Hyperzid> guntbert, didnt think about that. :-)
<Cube``> iceroot: ok sorry. i seem to have trouble to get my headset to work. any ideas?
<V4mpire> trek dont know couldn't see that on there
<guntbert> Hyperzid: it was just a gentle reminder :-)
<V4mpire> MSI i think
<ZykoticK9> nexus, don't PM people without asking first
<Noelia> ola a todos
<iceroot> Cube``: post details to the channel, which headset, which ubuntu, what is lsusb and so on showing
<nexus> sorry that was meant for Hyperzid
<ZykoticK9> !es | Noelia
<Noelia> -,mxCzvmmmf
<ubottu> Noelia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Noelia> hello
<Pupeno> how do you change what's the default program for opening audio files?
<Sky35> purpzey: Network places is same thing, but I did manage to get in (works either way) finally using my ubuntu username/password as credentials (although windows only asks sometimes), and only on shares that don't have guest access it seems. And only on one of the computers. Other one is still giving an error.
<Noelia> i'm ariasna
<arthur_> @pulp fiction
<nexus> So ZykoticK9 , is there any command i need to  tell synaptec to do from local archives
<ZykoticK9> nexus, nope
<nexus> then y it does not work as expected?
<David_B> hello… can people see this message?
<guntbert> David_B: we hear you
<raendeer> David_B: no
<ZykoticK9> nexus, permission problem perhaps?  I'm still guess wrong DEB files.
<schme> Hello . Is this the proper place to ask for xubuntu related issues?
<purpzey> Sky35: Yeah, I'm not sure, I just know I set it up to access 2 single directories, to a range of IPs, instead of a login...You are welcome to take a look at my confs, I'll pastebin them if you want. But beyond that I prolly am not of much more use.
<stdisease> did I miss a pulp fictions reference??
<Trek> !xubuntu | schme
<ubottu> schme: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<David_B> I am trying to ask a question on the ubuntu beginners channel, but there is no response
<David_B> is that channel any different to this one?
<guntbert> !ask | David_B
<ubottu> David_B: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sky35> Sure I guess, its a local network so I'm not really to worried about user-rights, but even setting up the shares as guest-access doesn't let me into them.
<V4mpire> trek did u see what i said about who made it ?
<schme> Trek: Thanks.
<stdisease> Sky35, samba troubles?
<yusbel10> ZykoticK9, Thank you
<nixpet> hey guys im having a problem getting my stock screenlet to load on startup, so i added a startup application of python /usr/share/screenlets/Stocks/StocksScreenlet.py. Am i doing this right?
<ZykoticK9> yusbel10, glad to help
<Sky35> stdisease:  You got it. Windows/Ubuntu are not playing along at all.
<David_B> ok… I can install ubuntu desktop on my computer fine, but i cannot complete installation on ubuntu server. It reaches the grub stage, and won't get past that. How can I fix this issue?
<Secretar> how can gie me a root? plsss
<nexus> ZykoticK9, i copy the deb files with sudo cp as i cant write to /var without sudo power, and also synaptec is a sudo thing so it should not be permissions ??
<VCoolio> nixpet: if that is where the screenlet is located, sure; try it in a terminal
<Secretar> how can give me a root? plsss
<stdisease> Sky35, what's your 'security=' setting?
<Trek> V4mpire, yeah I did, that mobo isn't listed there, perhaps the RAM doesn't exist?  i'll be right back.
<Biskit> how can I acquire permissions on a portable harddrive?  I'm trying to backup to a drive used by my windoze pc
<metropolis_pt2> Pupeno: you can change that by right-clicking on a file with taht extension, preferences, tab "open with", and select your player
<ZykoticK9> nexus, where both systems the same architecture (32 bit or 64bit)?
<nixpet> Vcoolio, it works in consle however when i retarted my computer it doesnt load up
<V4mpire> trek yea tis an odd 1 its not under imedia area of pb site either lol
<nexus> yes, infact it is the same machine
<purpzey> Sky35: http://pastebin.com/m67c7ef66 -- everything else is default
<nexus> with two hard drives
<nixpet> Vcoolio, do i need to sudo before that?
<VCoolio> nixpet: no, in no circumstances
<schme> Trek: Sadly #xubuntu seems completely dead (:
<ZykoticK9> nexus, check in /var/cache/apt/archives -- are the downloaded files (check timestamp perhaps) the same versions?
<Trek> V4mpire, I found the information on the mobo, i'll be right back
<David_B> did the staff see my question?
<sebsebseb> I am back
<Sky35> stdisease:  security = user, purpzey: thanks, ill try playing with it
<VCoolio> nixpet: try to delay it; write a script, call that in startup apps; line 1: #!/bin/bash line2: sleep 15; line 3: python blahblah
<nexus> ZykoticK9, u mean the files which synaptec gets from the internet and the one already there ??
<Trek> V4mpire: http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?i=spec_quasar&ppn=P852000301
<David_B> is there a support number I can ring?
<Trek> V4mpire: thats your mobo, info is under Specifications / Memory
<sebsebseb> !pm > Secretar
<ubottu> Secretar, please see my private message
<guntbert> !attitude | David_B
<ubottu> David_B: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<V4mpire> ahh strange that they only list it under their ixtreme range
<scottsee123> Hey everyone.  I installed 9.10 last night, tried a Realtek RTL8187L patch on my wifi drivers, now I have a kernel panic..  How can I fix this?
<V4mpire> thanks trek
<karpus> hello, no program seems to be able to use the notification system of ubuntu (tried pidgin and banshee), what to do?
<Trek> V4mpire, one second though, so wait
<nathan__> I have really choppy streaming video in 9.10, any way to fix that?
<ZykoticK9> nexus, i'm sorry i don't know why it isn't working for you.  best of luck.
<David_B> volunteers? is there an offical support channel?
<nexus> ZykoticK9, thanks for your help
<Secretar> how ca help me.... i want to catch some root but i don't know how....
<Biskit> how can I acquire permissions on a portable harddrive?  I'm trying to backup to a drive used by my windoze pc
<guntbert> David_B: this is it - as for your problem: did you run an md5sum check on your iso before burning it?
<imasen> Secretar, you can use sudo -s to get root, if you are in the admin group
<guntbert> !md5sum | David_B
<ubottu> David_B: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<David_B> yes
<Trek> V4mpire, you're not gonna find any RAM on the market thats compatible with your system
<David_B> the md5sum was fine
<Trek> V4mpire, time to consider upgrades
<switchgirl> Namoroka is rubbish i need to DOWNGRADE to the normal version of ff how to do this?
<Secretar> !root Secretar
<Trek> V4mpire, but I can check my sources for prices
<V4mpire> trek i dont use this for alot which is why im using it and dont have spending money spare for a new pc
<scottsee123> Is it possible to undo compiled drivers and revert back to the originals from ubuntu??
<nathan__> any way to fix choppy streaming video in 9.10?
<ZykoticK9> Biskit, for FAT/NTFS mounts you need to use special mount parameters (i'm affraid I don't know what they are, i don't do MS stuff sorry, but someone else should be able to help you out)
<burivoy> Hi everybody
<rabbi1> usb drive not working
<blakkheim> nathan__: what kind of video
<rabbi1> any help?
<Trek> V4mpire, how much RAM do you want?  you can hold up to 2GB.  how much you got in there now?
<Secretar> !shell Secretar
<nathan__> java I think
<guntbert> !who | David_B - I didn't see your answer
<ubottu> David_B - I didn't see your answer: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Biskit> I went to 9.10 but don't like all of it - and there isn't a downgrade path = but I don't want to lose my files
<Secretar> how can i got a shell?
<metropolis_pt2> switchgirl: remove the firefox package and add this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable/
<blakkheim> nathan__: what cpu do you have
<V4mpire> got 512 trek but that will come out as its 2 256mb sticks as the origional 512mb stick is missing so only 1gb for now
<imasen> Secretar, do you have gnome or kde installed?
<Trek> V4mpire, let me see what we've got here...
<Secretar> imasen
<nathan__> intel dual core?
<Secretar> no
<Sky35> Okay I just removed/purged samba and did a autoremove/cleanup so I should be back to factory default settings now
<blakkheim> nathan__: specifically which one and at what clock speed
<guntbert> David_B: what happens when you boot with the server CD?
<nixpet> VCoolio, when i run the script it works. however on startup it still doesnt load the screenlets!
<David_B> guntbert: I did MD5SUM on the iso before i burnt the cd and it seemed fine
<V4mpire> bah shame it didn't go quite as far as ddr400 trek as i got a gig stick here lol
<nathan7> blakkheim: ?
<scottsee123> help? with undooing  bad wifi drivers????
<Secretar> imasen i run from windows right now
<Biskit> off to google it some more
<nathan7> blakkheim: I have a p4, but why are you asking?
<Trek> V4mpire: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820141217
<David_B> guntbert: I get the menu that allows you to install, or check cd etc
<Trek> V4mpire: that link shows you compatible RAM, in two 1GB sticks of that speed
<blakkheim> nathan7: wasn't talking to you
<guntbert> David_B: seemed? with md5sum it either matches or it doesn't :)
<David_B> guntbert: i checked the cd, and it said it was fine
<imasen> Secretar, where you want to run a shell. Local or remote machine?
<David_B> guntbert: it matched
<guntbert> David_B: ok, and what happens then?
<V4mpire> wow thats expensive for old memory
<Secretar> imasen : remote machine
<imasen> okay
<Guest90722> hello
<Secretar> imasen : can you help me?
<scottsee123> I need help
<David_B> guntbert: i start the installer, and go through the motions. when it gets to the grub installtion step, it gets to 16% 'searching for other os' and then shows the installtion step menu
<nathan7> blakkheim: oops, I got hilighted xD
<Trek> V4mpire, or two of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134592
<jajjax> hello, my padlock icon that displays if there is any updates to download or not is gone
<imasen> secretar, okay then you need putty. This is a SSH-Client. If your remote machine has got OpenSSH Server installed you are able to connect to him with user/password.
<nathan__> blakkheim Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2050  @ 1.60GHz
<David_B> guntbert: I can then select finish installtion, but then my computer won't boot to hdd
<schme> I get confused here. It used to be that I start my ubuntu and it pops up a thing asking me for a password, and then the computer knows the passwd for my wifi. Now it pops up instead a thing that asks the passwd for the wifi.  How do I check what it was? It must be stored in that other software.
<V4mpire> trek im also in the uk
<Trek> V4mpire, ah, then you know generally what you're looking for
<Trek> V4mpire, i dont know of any UK sites thoug hfor it
<lekefly> How to force quit? is there another way than alt + f2?
<Secretar> imasen : i have putty
<blakkheim> nathan__: your cpu might be too slow for that specific video's playback (the fact that it's flash or java-based makes it much more cpu-intensive)
<V4mpire> i found 1 trek but at these prices might try my luck with ebay or something
<imasen> Secretar, okay and where do you stuck?
<Trek> V4mpire: maybe, or find old computers lying on the roadside
<nexus> is there a way to install ubuntu on a win 98 machine with CD boot not available, also wubi does not help... ?
<askhader> Does anyone here know how to get sound working on Ubuntu Karmic for HP laptops with intel-hda sound cards?
<Jordan_U> David_B, You can get commercial ( paid ) support from Canonical: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/services
<scottsee123> I need some help
<rabbi1> usb drive not workin, any help?
<lovena> anyone else use a centrino and get acpi-freq stuck when resuming from sleep?
<guntbert> David_B: strange - never heard about that - except with borked images - please do run a md5sum on the server iso (I'm not sure if the "check CD" does a complete check)
<Xonique> Anything like XCode?
<rabbi1> usb drive not working in 8.04 any help?
<Jordan_U> David_B, What exactly happens when you try to boot?
<notk0> hello, I am having an older laptop (Dell inspiron 1100) and I updated my kernel (auto update) and it doesn't show anything on the screen after the load screen
<David_B> guntbert: I did an md5sum on the iso, how would I do one on the server?
<notk0> I can still hear the sound though
<notk0> I have to choose an older kernel in grub to boot
<blakkheim> !info build-essential | Xonique
<ubottu> Xonique: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<nathan__> blakk that seems strange to me though, because I have never had any issues with windows
<guntbert> David_B: I meant on the "server iso" ...
<toastedmilk> Would it be ironic if an old man offered alcohol to a young man, when later on the old man is accused of a murder that the young man committed?
<Secretar> imasen : i don't now how i get shells
<blakkheim> nathan__: the linux version of flash isn't exactly the best in the world
<erUSUL> !ide | Xonique
<ubottu> Xonique: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<David_B> jordan_U: It used to just stop at 'verifying DMI pool…..', but now since installing desktop and installing server again it gets 'grub error 17'
<guntbert> !oot | toastedmilk
<imasen> rabbi1, run a terminal and try lsusb. see if your usb-drive was detected
<guntbert> !ot | toastedmilk
<ubottu> toastedmilk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<David_B> guntbert: as i said, md5sum on iso matched
<Smashcat> Hello, I've got a server running Ubuntu 7.10, and want to NFS mount from it to my new server running 9.10. The old server is exporting ok, but the new server cannot mount (gets "Access Denied" error, even though the old server says it has authenticated it). Is NFS impossible between 7.10 and 9.10? Should I just use Samba?
<nathan__> so there isn't exactly some thing I can do?
<blakkheim> !7.10 | Smashcat
<ubottu> Smashcat: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<nathan7> I wish I had a less common name D:
<lexe> Hi everyone
<blakkheim> nathan__: not really, flash is proprietary software
<imasen> Secretar, start putty, put in the ip-adress or dns-name of your remote machine, then you click "open" and put your username/password in after it you got a shell
<metropolis_pt2> notk0: as a workaround you can install the package startupmanager and select the older kernel as default boot-entry.. do you have any proprietary drivers like the amd fglrx oder nvidias driver?
<Smashcat> So noone has any ideas about NFS? Guess it's not used much now ;-)
<guntbert> David_B: sorry - I was not sure if were talking about the same thing - and my memory of the server install is not too recent - if you don't get a good answer here you might want to try #ubuntu-server
<notk0> metropolis_pt2, no it has a intel videocard, but it has some strange problems, like lower resolutions don't scale among others
<rabbi1> imasen: it shows four bus
<David_B> guntbert: thanks, I'll ask there also
<lexe> Does anyone know if nvidia xid errors are caused by software (driver) bugs or hardware malfunction?
<toastedmilk> Smashcat: well, maybe some people do, but 7.10 is olddd.
<stdisease> Smashcat, to the contrary - but your software versions might be a bit too old and any advice you get could not apply
<toastedmilk> stdisease: weird.
<metropolis_pt2> notk0: hm, thats quite strange
<stdisease> Smashcat, for what it is worth, check you have the nfs-common and portmap running
<burivoy> I have old fashioned hp pavilion zv5000 and installed on it Lucid Lynx. After updating external NTFS hard drives and sound disappeared.
<schme> ok I think I have broken things. How do I reinstall the ubuntu without losing my files?
<stdisease> Smashcat, those are services
<Smashcat> Yeah, i know it's old, that's why I want to move all my stuff from the old server (2TB) to the new one (6TB raid on it)
<VCoolio> nixpet: you were gone for a while, but did you try to call python /usr/share/screenlets-manager/screenlets-daemon.py first?
<rabbi1> imasen: it lists four bus, all device 001 and id 0000:0000
<Smashcat> I can see the exports are ok with "showmount -e"
<notk0> metropolis_pt2, well it does show the loading screen, can it be something with xorg? I heard its automatic in the latest ubuntu verison
<Jordan_U> David_B, It might be worth trying Ubuntu 9.10 server, even though it's not an LTS release.
<nixpet> Vcoolio, Yes.
<toastedmilk> Smashcat: you could probably remove a headache with samba, but do whatcha do
<stdisease> schme, back up your /home/<your user name> directory's contents, for exmple
<toastedmilk> schme: lol.
<David_B> jordan_u: i am trying 9.10
<schme> stdisease: Ok. How do I enable my wifi network without getting the thing that asks me for my passwd?
<imasen> rabbi1, you should find your usb-drive in the list
<David_B> jordan_u: i just downloaded the default option from the download page
<Smashcat> Yeah, I'll use samba then - ironic that Microsoft tech will save the day - hehe
<stdisease> schme, I have Zero experience with wifi, sorry
<imasen> rabbi1, like manufacturers name or something
<schme> :(
<schme> it used to ask me in X, but now X does not start :(
<Jordan_U> David_B, And you get grub  error 17 after installing 9.10?
<rabbi1> imasen: nothing :(
<toastedmilk> schme: man dhclient
<Secretar> imasen i don't have ip-adress / usermane / passwd
<schme> toastedmilk: Problem is that it stored my wifi passwd in some keyring thing. How do I access this witout X ?
<toastedmilk> Jordan_U: you need grub2
<David_B> jordan_u: well, after installing 9.10 desktop and then installing 9.10 server the error 17 appeared
<metropolis_pt2> notk0: can you switch to any VT in this state with Alt + F1 etc.?
<Jordan_U> David_B, If so then you probably just need to change the boot order, grub is installed to a different drive than you are booted from
<toastedmilk> schme: you can run 'man dhclient' in the terminal, which doesn't require x
<David_B> jordan_u: I have two drives, but configured in a hardware RAID
<d3xter> Smashcat, why not dist-upgrade your 7.10 server?
<notk0> metropolis_pt2, haven't tried it I will try it sometimes thanks :P
<imasen> Secretar, no ip-adress - no ssh-connection. what kind of server is the remote machine?
<Jordan_U> toastedmilk, Was that comment really meant for me?
<David_B> jordan_u: so i don't know where else it is trying to boot from
<lexe> Does anyone know if nvidia xid errors are caused by software (driver) bugs or hardware malfunction? I'm experiencing random hard freezes, these xid errors are the last errors available in syslog.
<schme> toastedmilk: Yes. But I need the passwd for my wifi. And it stored that in some keyring manager :(
<toastedmilk> Jordan_U: yes.
<keppla> hi
<Smashcat> d3xter - I'm guessing the upgrade will break most of it - it hasn't been touched for over a year. Want to move all my data off, then reinstall.
<toastedmilk> Jordan_U: no.
<imasen> rabbi1, can you see some lights blinking on the harddisk
<toastedmilk> David_B: you need grub2
<stdisease> I need a drink
<toastedmilk> schme: um.. do you mean the password to your router?
<schme> What is the console tool for accessing and viewing my passwords stored in that keyring thing?
<David_B> toastedmilk: ok…. how would i go about getting/installing that?
<schme> toastedmilk: The WAP-PSK
<toastedmilk> David_B: sudo apt-get install grub2 i should think
<d3xter> Smashcat, what about a livecd/usb?
<d3xter> just some options to do the work :)
<toastedmilk> schme: ...reset your router and the password will change back to the factory default.
<David_B> toastedmilk: but don't i need to boot to do that?
<Sky35> Whats an alternative to sharing files between Ubuntu/Windows other then samba?
<toastedmilk> David_B: oh, lol.  you don't have any other stable kernel images to load?
<navetz> can someone help me figure out how to benchmark a server? I don't know whats causing it to be so slow.
<Jordan_U> David_B, Follow these instructions and make sure that grub gets installed to both drives: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide , I can guarantee that grub from 9.10 is not installed on the drive you are booted from since the error you are getting is from grub legacy.
<Smashcat> d3xter: It's an idea but the old server is up in my attic - it's cold ;-) Want to try to get the data off it, then power it down and sort out moving machines around tomorrow
<keppla> hi. is there a possibility, that when i portscan an remote machine, the ports listed are influenced by the machine i am scanning from?
<brontosaurusrex> what is the easy way to benchmark HD's ?
<schme> toastedmilk: That will mess it up for everyone else.  and it is stored on this laptop too. It asked me long time ago and it stored it using a keyring manager. normally it asks me for a passwd to THAT tool. I am asking how I look at the passwd, or run that tool in console.
<d3xter> Smashcat, alright, then smb is the only viable option
<David_B> toastedmilk: new machine
<stdisease> Sky35, there's scp
<toastedmilk> David_B: yikes.
<David_B> jordan_u: thank you
<toastedmilk> schme: k.
<rabbi1> imasen: nothing it shows... any help?
<lime> brontosaurusrex, hdparm -t?
<stdisease> Sky35, scp/rsync if you have cygwin on your windows machine
<Jordan_U> David_B, np
<toastedmilk> Jordan_U: sorry, haha
<imasen> rabbi1, maybe it needs electricity or something
<schme> toastedmilk: Do you have any idea how to run that tool in console or where the WPA-PSK is stored?
<Smashcat> d3xter: yeah, thinking of either doing it via samba or just scp'ing the backups over... Thanks anyway
<stdisease> Sky35, there are no non-commercial versions of an NFS client for a windows environment
<stdisease> .. that I have come across
<d3xter> Smashcat, i would prefer ftp over scp. no problem :)
<Sky35> stdisease: I just wish I could get this stupid smb working, and I have NO idea why it doesn't want to work properly
<stdisease> Sky35, what is the value of the 'security=' line in your smb.conf
<Smashcat> d3xter: Yeah, it doesn't have ftp server on it though - heh!
<toastedmilk> schme: first of all, if you set a password to protect your network on your machine locally, try adjusting that setting to try and find what dictionary key it is attached to.  Otherwise check KWallet.  If it's a router-based password that protects your network from the network gateway, you can't run that from your computer.
<Sky35> I might set-up an FTP server instead... that would do the job I want, but smb would be the best option.. if it worked
<rabbi1> imasen: u mean prob with my MBD?
<toastedmilk> Sky35: smb is awesome
<rabbi1> imasen: actually its recoginizin in windows also
<ejv> people still use smb?
<Sky35> toastedmilk: Wanna try walking me through it? I can't get it working... windows pcs just keep coming back with 'network name cannot be found'
<Smashcat> ejv: What do you use instead of smb then?
<toastedmilk> ejv: lol
<metropolis_pt2> ejv: I just switched back from NFS to SMB, since this oldskool unix user ID authentifications sucks big time
<schme> toastedmilk: There's a WPA-PSK and it asked me on this laptop. And I entered it, then it stored it using some keyring-manager. And that has just taken care of things automatically for me. I seem to be lacking kwallet too :(  I installed it but it says I need X running :(
<Some_Person> Both MythTV and VLC get "Operation not permitted" when trying to access my tv tuner. How can I fix this?
<imasen> rabbi1, what is mbd - sorry i am not from america or something
<mneptok> Sky35: why not SFTP? far easier to set up.
<ejv> it's 2010, isn't it time we adopt CIFS?
<lime> metropolis_pt2, It's a question on where authentication takes place
<rabbi1> imasen: mother board
<toastedmilk> schme: yeah man idk.  i'd just reset the router
<stdisease> imasen, you don't necessarily have to be from America to know what mbd is. Just saying.
<doslash> i have ubuntu 9.04 and i want to default back to an older the original kernel because my dial-up modem driver works with it. how do i do that?
<rabbi1> "/etc/mysql/debian-start: No such file or directory invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed." how do i solve this prob now?
<ubyserver> I'm in VM trying to do apt-get install linux-generic And it does not detect the internet. How do I load the network drivers in ubuntu rescue
<Sky35> mneptok: SFTP as opposed to SMB? SMB has integration that (S)FTP doesn't, but (S)FTP is a suitable alternative if I end up giving up on SMB. I just cannot get it
<lime> Some_Person, What is the name of the device?
<mneptok> Sky35: SFTP as opposed to FTP
<schme> toastedmilk: I will have to wait for like 4 days to have someone do that. And the passwd has been entered. I just need this gnome-keyring thing to tell me what it is :(
<Some_Person> lime: It's a Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1950
<toastedmilk> Sky35: what's the dealio
<imasen> stdisease, rabbi1, I know what a motherboard is - thank you
<schme> (so I can back my stuff up and reinstall and run X)
<toastedmilk> schme: ....what?  Do you know what a router is?
<Sky35> mneptok:  Oh, I was just saying using FTP in general, no specific protocol. Havne't gotten that far.
<stdisease> Sky35, why can't you get it to work, exactly? and what's the value of the line I asked you about
<lime> Some_Person, Do you know if it has a device name under /dev?
<imasen> rabbi1, do you have a power supply for the harddisk?
<ejv> doslash: go into grub and change the kernel target that gets booted
<schme> toastedmilk: Yes. I know what a router is.
<Some_Person> lime: It does. /dev/video1
<imasen> rabbi1, if you have one, use it!
<Sky35> stdisease: the value was user. I guess you missed me saying it lol.
<lime> Some_Person, What is the output of ls -l /dev/video1?
<ubyserver> I'm at root prompt in Rescue, how do I load the network so I can use apt-get install linux-generic
<ejv> Smashcat toastedmilk metropolis_pt2 : cifs
<rabbi1> imasen: with out that how can i chat with u?
<toastedmilk> schme: then why the hell do you have to wait four days for someone to reset it?  Why don't you just get up, go over to it, and hold the reset button for 45 seconds like everyone else!
<toastedmilk> ejv: *googles*
<Sky35> toastedmilk: The problem is that I setup samba and I want to connect to the shares with windows, but I just get 'network name cannot be found' when trying to access the shares (windows machines can access the list of shares no problem though)
<stdisease> Sky35, oh dear, sorry - guess because I didnt see the red highlight in all this mess
<rabbi1> imasen: will get back, priority problem now
<rabbi1> ﻿"/etc/mysql/debian-start: No such file or directory invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed." how do i solve this prob now?
<Some_Person> lime: crwxrwxrwx+ 1 root video 81, 1 2010-02-18 13:53 /dev/video1
<stdisease> Sky35, ok - have you run 'smbpasswd' on your desired user accounts?
<schme> toastedmilk: It's not my router. I think the admin guy would get fucking upset, and also everyone else. and I dunno what it would be reset to.
<metropolis_pt2> Some_Person: how do you try to open it? via Video4Linux?
<ejv> toastedmilk: http://linux-cifs.samba.org/
<abou> I'm planning to get a satnav, and I'm wondering which brand / model comes with the PC software which is the most Ubuntu-friendly
<mneptok> Sky35: http://dokan-dev.net/en/download/#sshfs
<Smashcat> ejv: so does that allow sharing to Windows clients?
<Some_Person> metropolis_pt2: The PVR function in VLC, and using MythTV
<doslash> ejv: if i change default to say 3 which is the original kernel and the system updates again doesn't that kernel end up becoming 4 and I end up with the wrong kernel booting?
<mneptok> Sky35: never used it myself
<toastedmilk> schme: ..where the hell are you getting your internet from?
<UberTaco> Yo folks
<Trek> is there a CLI addon or something that will let me run a GUI program but then detach it from the terminal window?
<schme> toastedmilk: from the desktop machine
<metropolis_pt2> Some_Person: ah, okay, never tried that
<UberTaco> Trek: you're looking for something like screen for X
<ubyserver> uberTaco I'm eating Tacos right now while working on ubuntu :)
<stdisease> Sky35, and also make sure the 'workgroup' value is the same in both systems
<lime> Some_Person, Hmm, and the error is "access denied"?
<ejv> Trek: & (background it)
<ubyserver> Sorry had to point that out.
<Sky35> stdisease: toastedmilk: What I did was: Installed samba. Created unprivileged user accounts in ubuntu for the windows accounts. Ran smbpasswd on the user accounts and used the password of the windows machines.
<Smashcat> ejv: heh, ah, CIFS is SMB - good one ;-)
<rabbi1> ﻿"/etc/mysql/debian-start: No such file or directory invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed." how do i solve this prob now?
<mawst> What's the point of Xubuntu vs Ubuntu?
<UberTaco> Trek: try xpra
<schme> toastedmilk: but I have a laptop that usually connects with the wifi, and now X won't start because it said it could not find a driver that used to be there, and I want to reinstall ubuntu, so I need to backup my $HOME, so to do that I need to get it on the internet to make a copy of things, but the password is stored in gnome-keyring and I need it to tell me what the passwd is so I can dhclient.
<Some_Person> lime: VLC outputs "pvr error: Cannot open device /dev/video1 (Operation not permitted).". MythTV's backend log outputs "2010-02-18 14:17:06.705 Channel(/dev/video1)::Open(): Can't open video device, error "Operation not permitted""
<ejv> Smashcat: yea smb is pretty much deprecated at this point, time to shift over ;)
<UberTaco> Now then, does anyone know a good way to hibernate/suspend from within openbox?
<toastedmilk> Sky35: file permissions problems?
<stdisease> Sky35, and security=share does not work as well?
<ejv> Some_Person: what happens when you run as a user with elevate privelege?
<metropolis_pt2> Some_Person: tried a sudo chmod 664 /dev/video1
<z0mbie> is there any bitchx in the repos?
<Sky35> stdisease:  toastedmilk: I then setup the shares, some as guest-access,and some as non-guest. The guest ones don't work at all. The non-guest ones sometimes pops up with a user/pw prompt and the proper user/pw doesn't work, but I did manage to get it to work using my ubuntu user/pw.
<ejv> Some_Person: s/elevate/elevated
<Sky35> stdisease:  toastedmilk  What kind of file permissions do I need? And I'll try =share
<jrib> !bitchx | z0mbie
<ubottu> z0mbie: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<Some_Person> metropolis_pt2: didn't help
<kmq> hey everyone, I have  9.10 on a laptop, where the left mousbutton, suddenly sends rightclicks instead of leftclicks
<kmq> anyone have an ide of how I can fix this ?
<toastedmilk> schme: good luck.
<stdisease> Sky35, security=share if you don't have other people on your network etc..
<schme> toastedmilk: thanks! This is why I need to know where gnome-keyring stores this, or how to have it tell me what it is without running the X.
<galerien> kmq : what's your mouse? the pad?
<Sky35> stdisease: Other people as in people I don't want to give access? Nope, just a local-house network.
<rabbi1> ﻿"/etc/mysql/debian-start: No such file or directory invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed." how do i solve this prob now?
<valeriia> hola
<schme> toastedmilk: or kwallet. either one is ok with me (:
<kmq> a touchpad
<toastedmilk> schme: or just delete the driver
<z0mbie> oh, wow
<valeriia> hay alguien de españa
<valeriia> ?
<toastedmilk> schme: and fix your X server :P
<z0mbie> thanks for the fast answer
<galerien> no, pero puedo hablar lo
<ejv> !espanol | valeriia
<ubottu> valeriia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<valeriia> aa vale
<ejv> claro ;)
<Some_Person> ejv: VLC refuses to run as root, and MythTV uses its own user (mythtv) for things
<valeriia> k  aceis por aki ..??
<schme> toastedmilk: It said it could not find i810 driver, which has been found like a hundred times before. and asked me if I wanted to run lowres mode, so I said ok do that. Then I got the graphical login prompt, clicked Lisa, entered my passwd. and it gave me the login prompt again. Over and over and over.
<ejv> Some_Person: I can't help you with that, outside my range of expertise
<kmq> galerien: I am guessing it's using the synaptics driver then?
<guntbert> ubyserver: when booting to recovery mode you get a menu - there you choose "root console with network"
<ubyserver> How do I load the network drivers from SHELL?
<Some_Person> ejv: "VLC is not supposed to be run as root. Sorry."
<galerien> yes
<ubyserver> I'm in rescue mode
<ubyserver> No root Console with network option.
<galerien> kmq : sorry, i heard about a saitek mouse with this problem, just had to install drivers...
<stdisease> Some_Person, what is the group of the file you're not allowed to access?
<valeriia> k avurrimiento no o?
<kmq> thx anyway
<stdisease> Some_Person, add yourself to that group and re-login
<Some_Person> stdisease: How do I find that out?
<galerien> kmq : but never had problem with a touchpad
<Sky35> stdisease: hmm, I put share on, and now I get a password prompt (username locked on guest), and with on password I get an error 'More data is available'
<stdisease> Some_Person, stat /path/to/file
<galerien> ur welcome
<toastedmilk> schme: wow, that sounds pretty bad
<jfcg6> i have an external usb hard disk with ext4. when inserted it is auto mounted with (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit). i also want to have "noatime" mount option. how do i add that to "auto mount options"?
<toastedmilk> schme: hmm.  i'll look into the gnome-keyring thing, hold on.
<metropolis_pt2> Some_Person: theres actually a group called "video", is your user a member of it?
<stdisease> Sky35, odd.
<Some_Person> stdisease: http://paste.ubuntu.com/379321/
<Trek> schme: looks like somethign somewhere got messed
<Some_Person> metropolis_pt2: I don't know
<toastedmilk> schme: In the meantime, reflect on this.  Would it be ironic if an old man offered alcohol to a young man, when later on the old man is accused of a murder that the young man committed?
<schme> toastedmilk: I guess. All I did was turn it off and turn it on like plenty of times before. and I was told ubuntu was easy!
<sidney_> under file in Zenwalk called systems i see a folder called boot. is there a way to save it before i install the 2nd os to restore lilo
<schme> Trek: Yes, I agree.
<toastedmilk> schme: ubuntu isn't easy on laptops :P
<wasutton3> is there a way to use dd to copy an entire dvd that has multiple partitions on it?
<metropolis_pt2> Some_Person: you chan check an change that in "Users and Groups" in the preferences menu
<stdisease> Some_Person, you need to add yourself to group 'video'
<ubyserver> does anyone know how to enable network access in Rescue Mode. I need to do a apt-get install.
<ejv> jfcg6: fdisk -l to find the dev designation and relevant partition, then 'sudo nano -w /etc/fstab' to make modifications; unmount the external device before attempting this.
<stdisease> Some_Person, either like metropolis_pt2 said or, 'sudo usermod -a -G video'
<toastedmilk> ubyserver: dhclient
<schme> toastedmilk: Crap.
<Trek> toastedmilk: i disagree, I got ubuntu 9.04 working perfectly on my comps, 2 of them are laptops
<lime> Some_Person, what is the output of getfacl /dev/video0 then?
<knumba> wasutton3: y, just use devicename
<stdisease> 'sudo usermod -a -G video <your user name>'
<ubyserver> toastedmilk: thank you good buddy
<Hakisho> Hey, is someone experienced in setting up pam_mount for sshfs (maybe with keyfile)?
<stdisease> Some_Person, and ACLs is another way to do things like lime says
<schme> Well thanks for the help. I'll go to sleep
<Some_Person> lime: /dev/video0 is the built in webcam. I want to use /dev/video1
<toastedmilk> ubyserver: eh..yeah np
<guntbert> ubyserver: see http://imagebin.org/85384
<lime> Some_Person, Well, its' me toying here, and i only have a webcam :)
<toastedmilk> Trek: yay!  But a wholeeeeeeee lot of other people have problems with configuring ubuntu with laptops(granted most of them don't know what they are doing)
<ubyserver> I did not get that. I am using ubuntu LTS 8.04
<ubyserver> Maybe that is for the 9.10
<Trek> toastedmilk: you state the obvious :P
<rabbi1> ﻿"/etc/mysql/debian-start: No such file or directory invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed." how do i solve this prob now?
<ejv> what do you mean 'enable network access' ?
<toastedmilk> Trek: hehe
<ubyserver> ejv: get online
<rabbi1> i am trying to --purge remove, but still its same error, how to i now complete remove this ?
<ubyserver> ejv dhclient was the answer.
<toastedmilk> schme: you sure it was gnome-keyring you were using, correct?
<Some_Person> stdisease/metropolis_pt2: Ok, I added myself to the video group. Do I need to reboot or anything?
<jrib> rabbi1: why don't you have that file?
<ejv> the rescue kernel didn't detect and load a driver for your adapter?
<stdisease> Some_Person, just logout and back in
<ejv> ah ok... cool
<guntbert> ubyserver: could be - so toastedmilk gave you the answer
<ejv> im outta here, gl everyone
<rabbi1> jrib: which file?
<ubyserver> bye bye ejv
<jrib> rabbi1: the only one in your error
<toastedmilk> guntbert: ?
<rabbi1> jrib: i have no idea, in some forum they askd me to purge remove, even after trying that i get this erro
<jrib> rabbi1: ok, well start at the beginning.  Why did you want to "purge remove"?
<abou> I'm planning to buy a Sat Nav, and was wondering if anyone have recommendation for one which has Ubuntu friendly PC software kit
<toastedmilk> schme: GnomeKeyringOperationGetKeyringInfoCallback ()
<Sa[i]nT> Damnnn.
<rabbi1> jrib: http://serverfault.com/questions/92429/cannot-install-mysql-using-aptitude-can-anyone-tell-me-why  ... i guess this page will help u
<guntbert> toastedmilk: just acknowledging the correct answer you had for ubyserver (which I missed :-))
<Some_Person> Ok, I logged out and logged back in. I'm still receiving the same darn error
<jrib> rabbi1: were you here the other day asking about my.cnf?
<stdisease> Some_Person, when you run 'id -Gn' do you see 'video' in them?
<Some_Person> stdisease: yes
<toastedmilk> Sky35: did you get it working yet?
<stdisease> Some_Person, in theory you should be able to access
<rabbi1> jrib: nop
<Sky35> toastedmilk: nope. Tried 'share' for the authentication method, but I just get a 'More data is available' error
<jrib> rabbi1: so did you do what the first comment says?
<Some_Person> stdisease: So why can't I?
<stdisease> Some_Person, if you have getfacl/setfacl installed try using that
<toastedmilk> Sky35: are you trying to set this up all with command-line or nautilus?
<stdisease> Some_Person, does it give the exact same erro message as before?
<Some_Person> stdisease: What should I run?
<Some_Person> stdisease: Yes, same exact message
<Sky35> toastedmilk:  right now I'm using system-config-samba GUI
<rabbi1> jrib: thts what i am trying to do, but the error still persist
<toastedmilk> Sky35: meh, sorry, all i know about samba is what i learned from ubuntu kung fu..heh
<jrib> rabbi1: pastebin what you are running and the full output
<valeriia> AIIOS
<stdisease> toastedmilk, ubuntu kung fu that book with the kitteh??
<rabbi1> jrib: how do i pastebin??
<jrib> !paste | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<toastedmilk> stdisease: hahaha yeah
<stdisease> Samp, for starters show us the output of 'getfacl /dev/video1'
<rabbi1> jrib: just ignore, i can find
<rabbi1> jrib: sorry
<i2c> is there a way to launch a program from command line and then close the terminal once it's launched?
<stdisease> toastedmilk, :)
<i2c> just typing "firefox" for example, will load FF, but when I close terminal FF closes along withi t
<gmachine_24> Greeting Earthlings. I have noticed a big increase in Web sites that run a fairly resource-intensive video inside the Web page when you first connect. Any way to keep these from launching?
<stdisease> i2c, that's normal
<i2c> right, I know it's normal
<Some_Person> stdisease: http://paste.ubuntu.com/379329/
<toastedmilk> stdisease: say what you will, it's helped out with some odds and ends
<Guest56076> nohup firefox &
<i2c> but it's possible to run a program without the terminal up, (i.e. clicking on the icon)
<gmachine_24> i2c, why do you want to close the terminal
<erUSUL> i2c: nohup firefox & && exit
<toastedmilk> stdisease: :P
<i2c> let me try that
<Smashcat> gmachine_24: does it matter why?
<xjkx> my audio doesn't work :/
<gmachine_24> Smashcat, you never know until you know.
<lime> gmachine_24, flashblock addon to firefox
<knumba> xjkx: did it before ?
<i2c> didn't work erUSUL
<Smashcat> gmachine_24: Why did you ask?
<xjkx> knumba: in other versions, sure, i'm running 9.10
<natrixnatrix89> Is there anyone here who has been successful  using iwconfig to connect to a wifi network?
<i2c> unexpcted token &&
<erUSUL> i2c: firefox closed?
<gmachine_24> lime, OK. I imagine that blocks all flash content, non?
<i2c> FF opened, but terminal stayed open
<stdisease> toastedmilk, you spoiled new generation users back in the day I didn't have no cute kitteh holding my handing through terminal sessions and mile long manpages
<alankila> natrixnatrix89: I have only managed to handle WEP that way. WPA/WPA2 has always been beyond me, I have used network-manager for the job
<i2c> and FYI I'm using this for firefox, but I wasj ust using FF as an example
<knumba> xjkx: so a fresh install ? install alsamixer first to see if driver is loaded right and channels being unmuted
<rabbi1> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/379331/
<lime> gmachine_24, Yes
<knumba> xjkx: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<lime> But they are easily played, if you still want them
<natrixnatrix89> alankila: my network is wep (now wpa) but I cant connect to it using iwconfig
<gmachine_24> lime,, ok. thank you.
<alankila> I'm not sure if WPA/WPA2 is fundamentally different, though, but all the supplementary daemons required for it suggest to me that it's more complicated.
<jrib> rabbi1: you need to purge mysql-server-5.0
<natrixnatrix89> but nm-applet connects normally
<knumba> xjkx: then launch (alsamixergui)
<Sky35> Okay. So I added a user account called 'chayce' as an unprivileged ubuntu user. Set the password also to chayce. I then ran smbpasswd and set that password for user chayce, to 'chayce'. And made sure the list of valid users for the share had 'chayce' listed. When I try to open the share in in windows under the chayce account (which does have a password atm as chayce), I get a user/password...
<xjkx> knumba: not a fresh install, i didn't test sound until yesterday, i may have broken something up by sometimes logging as root, that was what someone told me here, i have alsamixer but not gui, will install
<Sky35> ...prompt, where typing in chayce/chayce gets a 'network name cannot be found' error. Anyone know why?
<alankila> natrixnatrix89: well, use the settings chosen by nm-applet & attempt to replicate them from command line.
<alankila> you can dump them with iwconfig, after all
<rabbi1> jrib: i used sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql
<toastedmilk> stdisease: Oh I still have to spend my fair share of time surfing man pages.  The only thing the kitteh book is good for is dual-booting with windows(which i dont do), using wubi(puke), and how to do labotomy-esque tasks through gnome and nautilus interfaces
<stdisease> toastedmilk, kidding of course, all learning is the same
<jrib> rabbi1: that's not the same as what I just said
<natrixnatrix89> alankila: no success
<rabbi1> jrib: ok, hw do i do it then sir?
<stdisease> toastedmilk, heheh
<rabbi1> jrib: ok got it
<jrib> rabbi1: purge the  mysql-server-5.0 package
<toastedmilk> stdisease: yes, it still rings true if you want to become a programmer, be ready for some heavily involved personal study
<natrixnatrix89> alankila: actually I think iwconfig fails to communicate with the pci card
<alankila> natrixnatrix89: okay, well, you need to debug it... firstly, to know if it associates (channel, key & ssid are ok) and then if you can use dhclient or such to configure an IP for it
<shashank> Jordan_U, Need help.
<alankila> natrixnatrix89: the access point ethernet address appears on iwconfig output when associated, and dmesg probably contains some info about making the association, so that's the first step. The next problem is getting the network layer set up, which can be just matter of running dhclient if you configure the client with dhcp
<ukko> what is the path of apache's htdocs ?
<korben> quit
<Sky35>  /var/www/ usually
<alankila> ukko: /var/wwww/htdocs
<stdisease> toastedmilk, oh yes
<natrixnatrix89> alankila: what if it doesnt acssociate?
<rabbi1> jrib: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rabbi1> now this....
<ukko> alankila: I was looking for it inside /etc thanks
<rabbi1> "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<stdisease> rabbi1, you're running another apt-get or aptitutde
<IP-v6> Can you recommend me bash scripting book or e-book any source ?
<jrib> rabbi1: that means you have some other apt process working
<rabbi1> jrib: "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rabbi1> "
<toastedmilk> rabbil, quit spamming
<rabbi1> stdisease: apt-get
<xjkx> knumba: it worked. but i don't understand, lol. i ran alsamixergui and "uped" the levels. but alsamixer with no gui didn't work for me, i had only one option there to level up, and in gui i had like four, and i couldn't level up the only one there anyway, i mean in text mode, like broken
<toastedmilk> rabbi1: quit spamming
<jrib> IP-v6: advanced bash scripting guide at tldp.org .  Check out the references at #bash
<alankila> natrixnatrix89: then something is wrong with channel, ssid, or key, or all three, or something else. I'm unfortunately not sure if just setting iwconfig parameters right suffices these days, or if some more is needed.
<shashank> alankila, I have one more question regarding my Cups-PDF
<alankila> shashank: shoot
<knumba> xjkx: things used to work, lol, have a good time
<IP-v6> another ?
<rabbi1> jrib: ok, will check and get back, some ppl think i am spamming?
<natrixnatrix89> alankila: ok. thanks. maybe the channel was wrong
<jrib> IP-v6: I just gave you the best ones, there is no other :)
<shashank> Alankila, Whenever I try to print something, using the cups-pdf-generic-printer, I think it prints; but I can't see the file.
<natrixnatrix89> ill try something
<IP-v6> jrib, i already read that : )
<alankila> natrixnatrix89: check with iwlist scan to see the network's parameters generally first
<noodle> hi.  I would like to use remote desktop over ssh, and I see several sets of instruction on the Internet about doing that using TightVNC.  I was wondering if it is possible to do it using what comes with Ubuntu (is it called vino?).
<xjkx> knumba: thanks a lot
<IP-v6> jrib, thanks
<natrixnatrix89> alankila: iwlist doesnt work with this card
<shashank> alankila, I went to printing, and then to printer properties.
<jrib> IP-v6: start writing stuff then (you read all the stuff #bash recommends?)
<erUSUL> jrib: well abs is hated in #bash :)
<alankila> shashank: I am not familiar with cups-pdf-generic-printer. Where is it supposed to make a PDF, on the client or server?
<alankila> natrixnatrix89: ouch.
<rabbi1> toastedmilk: sorry sir, i am not offering any lottery here
<rabbi1> toastedmilk: u have not won any million dollar lottery
<shashank> alankila, on client.
<jrib> erUSUL: heh, didn't know that
<erUSUL> shashank: it stores the files in ~/PDF/
<natrixnatrix89> alankila: oh. sorry. iwlist works
<wasutton3> how do i find out model number and manufacturer of a dvd drive in my computer?
<shashank> alankila, I am on it.
<erUSUL> jrib: !abs in its bot
<alankila> natrixnatrix89: also be sure to give the key with right syntax, either as a long hex code or ascii string that it hashes up to the key, or whtatever. More than that, I don't know.
<guntbert> rabbi1: please don't issue random comments in here - you make the channel less readable
<stdisease> wasutton3, dvd+rw-mediainfo
<Losha> wasutton3: try: hdparm -i /dev/sr0
<natrixnatrix89> alankila: ok. thanks for help
<shashank> alankila, Yeah I expected that to be the case. But once again that folder is empty.
<jrib> erUSUL: maybe that's why I hate bash so much :)
<wasutton3> thanks Losha
<erUSUL> jrib: :)
<shashank> alankila, In system properties, in printer state, the error is:
<shashank> alankil, P2POutputstream Write error
<alankila> shashank: well, I'd suggest trying to study any cups log files, or starting the app that does printing from terminal emulator so that you can see any STDERR it makes, could be that it writes a clue to the problem somewhere
<shashank> alankila, P2POutputstream Write error
<ubuntu> i'm on ubuntu live on a usb stick, is there an easy way to make changes persistent?
<alankila> shashank: that doesn't tell me much, but at least it recognizes a problem.
<alankila> that's something. Silent failures are an order-of-magnitude more annoying.
<shashank> shashank, Thanks, I will explore further.
<ubuntu> anyone? please? :)
<noodle> ubuntu: I believe you need to reserve some space for that while preparing the usb stick
<rabbi1> guntbert: some won't like personal IM some wont like public IM.
 * Provenzano is now away, auto away after 15mins idle (log\on pager\on)
<ubuntu> okay
<ubuntu> i tried to install a graphic driver.. but it says i have to 'reboot' to enable it
<erUSUL> !away > Provenzano
<ubottu> Provenzano, please see my private message
 * Provenzano is away, auto away after 15mins idle (log\on pager\on) (16secs ago)
<noodle> ubuntu: how did you make the usb stick?
<guntbert> rabbi1: just do neither - the channel is already busy enough
<Some_Person> urgh! even 'sudo cat /dev/video1' produces 'cat: /dev/video1: Operation not permitted'
<ubuntu> i used ubootin
<lime> Some_Person, You need to load some modules
<ubuntu> (not sure if i spelled that right)
<boritek_> hello, who is the artist of the Ubuntu Sax.ogg song in the Example directory ?
<stdisease> Some_Person, wow seems like a driver problem
<rabbi1> guntbert: then may b the channel is small to handle enough
<boritek_> and is there a full version of the song? it is really cool!
<ubuntu> is there a way i can load a 3rd party graphic driver into ubuntu live (reboot without rebooting?)
<daniel> hi germay
<sburwood> I have 9.10.  I installed Business Accounrz;  Now, it asks me for a serial number for Business Accountz
<sburwood> I don't have the serial number
<DrBlotter> who knows how to make a usb startup disc that is for win7, ive tried with usb startup creator but it only lets me do it for ubuntu os
<stdisease> sburwood, contact them and ask for a replacement serial or buy the software
<sburwood> ok
<sburwood> thx
<Jordan_U> DrBlotter, That's a question for ##windows
<noodle> ubuntu: I'm not familiar with ubootin, sorry
<DrBlotter> but im not in windows
<guntbert> rabbi1: please stop those comments!
<DrBlotter> i need to know how to put a windows image on to a flash drive in ubuntu
<DasEi> DrBlotter: unetbootin lets you
<DrBlotter> ok thanks
<abbidubbi> ciao
<Jordan_U> DrBlotter, Still, ##windows is the best place to ask, the people there also tend to run linux and so would know both sides of the issue.
<m0ar> Any reason to keep pulseaudio nowdays?
<DasEi> m0ar: multiple sound sources is one
<alankila> m0ar: inability to uninstall it is a major reason to keep it.
<noodle> I would like to use remote desktop over ssh, and I see several sets of instruction on the Internet about doing that using TightVNC.  I was wondering if it is possible to do it using what comes with Ubuntu (is it called vino?).
<guntbert> noodle: no need for either if you use ssh -X ...
<boritek_> hello, who is the artist of the Ubuntu Sax.ogg song in the Example directory on the earlier Live CD ?
<boritek_> hello, who is the artist of the Ubuntu Sax.ogg song in the Example directory on the earlier Live CD ?
<guntbert> !ot | boritek_
<ubottu> boritek_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<noodle> guntbert: what do you mean?
<rabbi1> guntbert: so better v mind ourselves, v are here for some job, lets concentrate on that, ;)
<erUSUL> m0ar: !? PA is recent design not an old cruft still around. win/ switched to a sound server and MacOS X uses one two afaik
<stdisease> boritek_, please do not spam we heard it the firs time - look at the meta data of the file maybe it says who's the artist
<m0ar> erUSUL: I've always purged it to hell and used alsa, but you're saying it's worth a try? :)
<erUSUL> m0ar: works for me (tm) not that i ask much of it
<stdisease> m0ar, if you successfully purged and have a working alsa and you're are happy it is not worth it by any shot imho
<abbidubbi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<guntbert> noodle: if you ssh -X ... into a remote host you can start graphical apps there but have the display/mouse/keyboard on your local system
<m0ar> stdisease: no, I have pulse now. I'll try it :D
<boritek__> stdisease: sorry my net is quite slow, lags, i didnt see first that i went trough. I looked at the metadata no info in it
<boritek__> *my text went through
<abbidubbi> join
<rabbi1> guntbert: linux users are increasing :)
<noodle> guntbert: well actually I already need to use ssh -X to get the remote desktop application in Ubuntu to work.  I mean, I have to connect to the server via ssh -X, start sharing and then use the local client to connect.  Does that mean the data is automatically going through ssh?
<m0ar> How do I install .rpm files on ubuntu?
<rww> ubottu: rpm | m0ar
<ubottu> m0ar: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Sa[i]nT> alien
<dgd> m0ar: you have to convert them to DEB packages first
<m0ar> Ah
<xangua> m0ar: what do you want to install¿ :S
<m0ar> Nvm, found as .deb
<gdb> m0ar: I think the first question that needs to be answered is, "is this software already packaged in deb format somewhere?" -- and it sounds like you answered it. ;)-)
<gdb> er ;-)
<guntbert> noodle: start sharing? I do not understand - what I wanted to show you is: you ssh -X into the remote host, start a grapical app there (like xeyes&) and get the display/mouse input on your local machine
<rabbi1> jrib: s, i have purge removed the complete package, and also cleaned apt-get, how do i delete from botched install ?
<noodle> guntbert: I have to do something like export DISPLAY=:0.0
<guntbert> noodle: not with ssh -X - the DISPLAY should be set automagically :)
<ubyserver> all that installation issue and I forgot my friggin login user/pass.
<ubyserver> GG
<ubyserver> i'm alright and i'm in
<ubyserver> woohoo
<noodle> guntbert: oh.  Do you have any links by any chance to some guide or something?
<m0ar> Meh, my gnome-panel just died and won't restart itself. Howto?
<Yizi> I have install LAMP and i want to be able to edit var/www without the root access can anyone help
<stdisease> m0ar, Alt-F2 gnome-panel ?
<xangua> stdisease: it doesn't work if there is no panel :S
<rabbi1> Yizi: use sudo
<kmq> so my touchpadbuttons (left and right) both send middle click events
<m0ar> stdisease: ALT+F2 works good without gnome
<kmq> anyone have an ide on how to fix?
<m0ar> stdisease: Not really :3
<guntbert> noodle: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html but you can google yourself (I used: ssh x)
<Yizi> rabbil: its just too much hassle as im doing some proper php coding
<rabbi1> Yizi: u atleast started, i am still installing LAMP :)
<m0ar> How to start gnome-panel when it has died?
<noodle> guntbert: thanks, I'll check it out.  I'm asking because I've been searching about this for some time already.  All I usually find has to do with TightVNC
<stdisease> m0ar, hmm on kde it worked - do you have any file browsing icons on desktop? click them then find gnome-panel binary and run it
<stdisease> *it works
<Yizi> rabbil: yeah i know well its so annoting to sudo everything, extra security i dont need for that file since its a in house development
<guntbert> noodle: thats why I told you my search string - have fun and Good luck :-)
<m0ar> stdisease: Desktop is off :)
<noodle> thanks
<nyqvist> Good evening.
<Tresmius> I've been getting a lot of port scans and DOS's appearing in my router log since I've been frequenting IRC
<Tresmius> is there any way I can mask my IP?
<GreenItalics> Tor?
<erUSUL> Tresmius: #freenode
<Tresmius> probably not related to ubuntu but this is the only channel I've been using :P
<Tresmius> ok
<noodle> Yizi: is it so you can edit your web files without root access?  If that's the case, you could move the directory in your home directory.  That's what I'm doing
<guntbert> Tresmius: ask in #freenode for a cloak
<stdisease> m0ar, ok, from Ctrl-Alt-F* console , run DISPLAY=:0 gnome-panel & or xterm and launch from it - or whatever , improvise
<Yizi> noodle: can you help me do that, i would appreciate it
<GreenItalics> Hey has anyone heard about the School in PA that had those laptops spying on their students?
<metropolis_pt2> yep^^
<GreenItalics> I go there
<guntbert> !ot | GreenItalics
<ubottu> GreenItalics: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<noodle> Yizi: I can tell you what I remember, but I'm a newbie, so I cannot promise it will work for you
<GreenItalics> I was wondering if you could help me get ubuntu on a flash drive so I can boot it on my laptop?
<noodle> Yizi: first, make the directory in your home folder and give it -r and -x priviledges for everyone.  Are you alright doing that?
<erUSUL> GreenItalics: use unetbootin
<guntbert> GreenItalics: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<erUSUL> GreenItalics: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<marlen> hello
<mint>  GreenItalics: what size flash drive do you have available?  I'm just curious because that will determine what distro you want to start with.  :)  and unetbootin is wonderful.  8 gig stick works rather well in my experience.
<marlen> how can I unistall an aplication on xubuntu? please help me, I'm getting mad...
<mOOey> I've got a 4 gig usb that works well too
<Yizi> noodle: yes i have done that, called it www
<metropolis_pt2> mint: I have a raid0 setup on 2 8Gig USB sticks, this is real fun :D
<marlen> I mean, from the terminal...
<marlen> can you help me please?
<noodle> Yizi: hold on a sec
<mint> metropolis_pt2:  I forgot to change my nick, I have mint installed on my usb ;)  It is ubuntu... just less brown lol :D
<stdisease> marlen, sudo apt-get remove <package>
<guntbert> marlen: sudo aptitude remove <package>
<Lord-Readman> any brainstorm moderators here?
<GreenItalics> Mint and mOOey, I've got a 4 GB I think I'll try Unetbootin, but I have a mac and the site only has downloads for PC or Linux...
<mOOey> mint/metro - I've got one usb with kubuntu and one with suse ;-)
<m0ar> What flashplugin to use?
<m0ar> for firefox
<mOOey> GreenItalics - you can install directly to the usb IF YOU ARE CAREFUL (IE: take it out of the computer-careful) of which drive you're installing it to
<DasEi> GreenItalics: what are you trying ?
<mOOey> no need for those special programs
<mint> GreenItalics: They were apple laptops at your school that they handed out? Crazy that we have someone affected by that news story here.  :)
<GreenItalics> DasEi, I'm trying to get a portable Ubuntu on a flash drive for my school laptop
<moreia> Looking for insights on git-gui. It's installed, but not in my path. Feel like I'm missing something.
<mOOey> school laptop = mac or pc GreenItalics?
<metropolis_pt2> GreenItalics: I would suggest the following (may sound a bit strange): Download VirtualBox for mac, download the Ubuntu 9.10 desktop iso, create a VM and boot from the iso, forward the USB stick to the virtual machine and launch the usb-creator
<GreenItalics> mint, yeah they're macbooks
<stdisease> GreenItalics, can't you disable the spy features on the laptop
<Lord-Readman> any brainstorm moderators here?
<GreenItalics> stdisease, I know but if I'm booting Ubuntu it shouldn't even touch the HD
<noodle> Yizi: do you have a standard installation of apache etc?
<mint> I would suggest that GreenItalics simply boot from a live cd, then follow the instructions for linux onto a thumbstick.
<DasEi> GreenItalics: being an apple with macOS running, ic , well can try to put away the internal hd an directly install to the stick; at 4gb I'd suggest use the minimal installer, so space lasts
<mOOey> mint: yes - that's what I would do too
<Yizi> noodle: yes i do
<GreenItalics> alright, so at home I'll get ubuntu and use that to simply use it to download onto my flash drive?
<ni1s> crap, anyone know a lucid iso where the installer works?
<seanbrystone> whats the cli command to restart the computer?
<stdisease> ni1s, works for me, try #ubuntu+1
<ni1s> seanbrystone, sudo reboot
<ni1s> stdisease, ah! thanks
<DasEi> GreenItalics: no, get the minimal installer, boot that cd, and install with usb being only disc present (need network for that), see:
<DasEi> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<seanbrystone> ty
<puff> Hey, I'm using empathy, is there any way to increase the font size?
<marlen> stdisease, I've tried (apt-get remove seamonkey), nothing? what is the problem, please?
<stdisease> marlen, you're running that from a terminal window, right?
<marlen> yes
<stdisease> marlen, what does it say when you run that?
<LMJ> i'm trying to do some mailing wit OO 3.1 on Ubuntu 9.10 and I can't like my odt to my .ods file because OO crash or "exchange database" function can't recognize my datas, any clues?
<marlen> you can't because you have to be root (sorry for my english)
<GreenItalics> Ok, thanks for the link DasEi, I'll check that out.
<DasEi> GreenItalics: I assume you got inet home, too ?!
<vetti> Hi I have Ubuntu 9.04 and I saw I/O errors on my disk, i want to run fsck to fix these errors. I did sudo touch /forcefsck and this does not run fsck, what should I do? :(
<DasEi> vetti: boot  a live cd, do it manually from there
<GreenItalics> DasEi, to be honest this will be my first step into Ubuntu - at home I have a macbook pro OS X
<vetti> oh, is there any other simple way?
<DasEi> GreenItalics:but a working ninet-connection ?
<DasEi> inet*
<scivi> marlen sudo apt-get remove seamonkey
<stdisease> vetti, probably not
<ticko> how do i set a static ip for my wifi connection?
<marlen> ok, i'll try
<stdisease> ticko, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<piero> What is the differences in the background between Ubuntu and NetBook Remix (kernel, packages, etc..)
<ticko> stdisease: ty
<stdisease> ticko, see 'man 5 interfaces' for the format or look at examples
<vetti> oh ok, so let me understand this, i boot with live CD, then run fsck in command prompt right?
<wrightrocket> ticko, right click Network Manager and Edit Connections. That way it is specific to a ESSID
<GreenItalics> DasEi: yeah I'm connected to the internet
<vetti> or do I have somethign special like forcing live cd to mount my drive as read only or something lk that?
<ticko> wrightrocket: i tried that but i dunno all the specific to i set it to dhcp with address only? or completely manual?
<vetti> i eman not mounting my drive as read only
<ticko> wrightrocket: i have a router
<DasEi> vetti: there is for sure, man tunefs could tell more, but from my my experience still have to reboot twice least, and readonly is still mounted, is why a prefer a real unmiounted disk
<wrightrocket> ticko: manual only. if you run nm-tool in a terminal it should tell you all you need
<vetti> perfect, I agree I have to restart twice..
<DasEi> GreenItalics: try so then, can you physically remove the internal (ubuntu will installit's own bootloader on the first hd by default, would kill your mac OS)
<vetti> thanks a lot @ DasEi
<ticko> wrightrocket: ty very much
<pfifo> Dose the default panel have everything I need to write a python panel applet (9.10) or should I skip right to C
<wrightrocket> ticko: np, good luck!
<tdskate> hello
<tdskate> i'm having a small problem
<tdskate> Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<tdskate> how can that be fixed?
<jolaren> Why wont aMSN let me record webcam?
<nobimint> anyone know the code for sox so that it can convert .raw files to .wav file
<tdskate> tried to run this line: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<marlen> n
<GreenItalics> DasEi: hmmm I'm quiet attached to my Mac, anyone else made the jump from Windows to OS X to Ubuntu?
<nobimint> anyone know the code for sox so that it can convert .raw files to .wav file
<nobimint> anyone know the code for sox so that it can convert .raw files to .wav file
<nobimint> anyone know the code for sox so that it can convert .raw files to .wav file
<nobimint> anyone know the code for sox so that it can convert .raw files to .wav file
<FloodBot1> nobimint: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tdskate> anyone ?
<tdskate> Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-jaunty ...
<ticko> wrightrocket: hey i added into manual transmission works and irssi works but firefox wont load webpages
<Lex_Sh> tdskate: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty-security main  to your sources.list
<wrightrocket> check /etc/resolv.conf for the nameserver
<moreia> Anyone with experience with git-gui? (or a better gui for git)
<ticko> wrightrocket: its empty it says # Generated by Network Manager
<DasEi> tdskate: backports repos enabled ?
<blakkheim> moreia: why do you need a gui for git
<andrzej> witam jest morze ktoś tu z polski??
<blakkheim> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<carbm1> Anybody know how to keep Flash from using so much CPU? Seems every website I go to with Flash jumps my CPU to 100%... it does this on all my laptops and desktops.
<blakkheim> carbm1: flash is proprietary and isn't very optimized for linux so there is nothing you can do except get better hardware
<Lex_Sh> carbm1: use flashblock plugin for your browser
<wrightrocket> check the connection settings for the DNS servers. You should have something there, if only 4.2.2.2
<ticko> wrightrocket: oh ok i had nothing there
<puff> carbm1: I install flashblock.
<tdskate> DasEi: how do i enable backports repos ?
<johnny_> dunno
<puff> carbm1:  Ever since I ran into a page that had a flash banner add that thrashed firefox.  Youll be amazed at how much gratuitous flash there is.
<DasEi> tdskate: gksudo gedit /etc/at/sources.list, there...
<carbm1> puff: I know, its everywhere. I just want it to work correctly....
<Sensiva> tdskate in System --> administration --> software sources , check the backports repository box
<puff> carbm1: Flashblock makes it work correctly :-).
<marlen> nothing friends
<DasEi> tdskate:find the 2 lines saying backports, remove the '#' in front of line, save file,close gedit, run : sudo apt-get update
<puff> carbm1:  Then it replaces all flash apps with little icons and only runs them if you click on them.
<seanbrystone> is bg frozen?
<johnny_> is there anything like peerblock for lnx?
<carbm1> puff, flashblock you say. addons.mozilla.com
<seanbrystone> oops wrong chat
<carbm1> I'm on it...
<puff> carbm1: Yup.
<DasEi> johnny_: y, not in the repos, but ipblock
<johnny_> thx
<blakkheim> johnny_: for torrents, if you use transmission there is a built-in "blacklist" feature
<tdskate> DasEi: sources.list is an empty file ...
<zeddy> killahop
<johnny_> ok il try ipblock
<carbm1> puff, Thanks... Its not exactly what I want but I'll take it.
<DasEi> tdskate: sure not, /etc/apt/sources.list
<tdskate> Sensiva: there's no backports rep box anywhere in any of the Software Sources thing
<Sensiva> tdskate in Updates tab
<Sensiva> tdskate check this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<hmw> Installed Ubuntu, then Windows XP. Added Grub again with live CD, added Windows entry in menu.lst. I also disabled the "hiddenmenu" entry. My problem: There is no boot menu VISIBLE (but can be used blindly) - how do I get the image back? Does it have to do with having Linux installed on an empty drive, before installing win?
<Jordan_U> hmw, What version of Ubuntu?
<tdskate> DasEi: oh, your first message said: /etc/at/sour..., shoulda been /etc/apt/...
<hmw> Jordan_U: 9.04
<DasEi> tdskate: sry for typo then
<metropolis_pt2> hmw: i would suggest installing the package "startupmanager", there you can configure all the grub stuff nicely and it autodetects and adds your WinXP installation
<hmw> metropolis_pt2: my windows can boot already, but the menu is not displayed (totally blank screen)
<bove> is it possible to relay all connections on a specific port to another computer? I want to relay all connections on port 25 to the ISP's smtp server
<SpaceGhostC2C> hmw, for future reference windows then ubuntu for a simple deal. Are you sure you installed grub correctly? to the right hard drive and then in the right place?
<Jordan_U> hmw, Any reason you aren't using 9.10? grub2 in 9.10 is a complete rewrite and so probably doesn't have this problem.
<tdskate> Dasei: i saved that file, do i need to do anything else ?
<tdskate> cause it still couldn't find the package
<DasEi> tdskate:find the 2 lines saying backports, remove the '#' in front of line, save file,close gedit, run : sudo apt-get update
<SpaceGhostC2C> Jordan_U, 9.10 isn't a complete rewrite, it has a massive changelog though.
<hmw> Jordan_U: 9.10 was missing some minor details, i just don't like it.
<tdskate> DasEi: ok, thanks! (sorry for being so noob-y)
<Jordan_U> SpaceGhostC2C, I meant that grub2 is a complete rewrite from grub legacy
<DasEi> tdskate: np
<SpaceGhostC2C> Jordan_U, than you would be correct.
<tdskate> DasEi: still no package found :(
<tdskate> weirrd
<DasEi> tdskate: paketname you try ?
<metropolis_pt2> by the way, "minor details".. has anyone seen the new nautilus tabs at _bottom_ in lucid? in my opinion they just absolutely suck, and you can't even change it
<SpaceGhostC2C> tdskate, what are you trying to do?
<ubuntu__> cześć
<tdskate> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<tdskate> i'm running karmic
<SpaceGhostC2C> metropolis_pt2, there are quite a few custom branches of nautilus you could look at. It requires some google-fu. A hint is, simple-nautilus
<Tresmius> Every time I leave my computer for a while (afk, with firefox on) ubuntu doesn't really work when I get back. Most programs become unresponsive and upon boot (grub2) I have to boot on recovery and update grub for it to boot onto ubuntu normally, otherwise I get a kernel panic error message.
<DasEi> tdskate: heh, you're funny karmic<>jaunty, k server or generic edition ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Do the hard drives spin down and then you don't let them spin back up?
<tdskate> generic
<hmw> The audio mixer is strange in 9.10 also, i can only change main volume and recording volume, nothing more than those two... i missed the WAVE/Line In/Microphone etc differentiation... i was like "WTF??"
<tdskate> DasEi: generic
<Tresmius> Hmm space, I don't know if they spin down at all
<DasEi> tdskate: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic
<metropolis_pt2> SpaveGhostC2C: yes, thats the good thing about open source, but it was fine and now its just horrible.. at least I am not the only one who thinks it sucks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/509079
<wasutton3> is there a way to make a raw copy of a dvd with multiple partitions, like from start to finish?
<DasEi> wasutton3: still dd
<wasutton3> DasEi, still doesnt work
<SpaceGhostC2C> metropolis_pt2, do you need help with anything? If you're just pointing something out, we'd love to hear it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tdskate> DasEi: thanks! (i got the first command from this topic with the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1240063 )
<Jordan_U> wasutton3, In what way doesn't it work?
<wasutton3> Jordan_U, it only copies the first partition
<DasEi> wasutton3: like dd if=dev/sr0  of=Name.img
<SpaceGhostC2C> wasutton3, you need the /dev/whatever of the disc. Do you have that?
<wasutton3> DasEi, yep that doesnt work
<wasutton3> SpaceGhostC2C:
<wrightrocket> tdskate: stupid question, did you run apt-get update?
<DasEi> wasutton3: prefix with sudo case permission prob or save to desk
<wasutton3> SpaceGhostC2C:  yep
<SpaceGhostC2C> wasutton3, if it's /dev/sr0, the command would be dd if=/dev/sr0 of=Disc.img
<Jordan_U> wasutton3, Then you are using dd ( or writing the image ) incorrectly, if you select the whole device instead of the partition dd just goes block by block, it doesn't know or care about partitions.
<wasutton3> DasEi:  yep tried that
<Lord-Readman> any brainstorm moderators here?
<Jordan_U> wasutton3, How did you then burn that image?
<tdskate> wrightrocket: yep
<DasEi> wasutton3: mount to get the devicename
<tdskate> wrightrocket: but it's ok, i was trying to use jaunty apt thingie, i needed karmic
<SpaceGhostC2C> Lord-Readman, you should ask your question.
<wasutton3> Jordan_U: the exact command was "sudo dd if=/dev/dvd of=/home/will/Desktop/test.iso"
<Lord-Readman> that was my question? are you a moderator SpaceGhostC2C ?
<DasEi> wasutton3: mount to get the correct devicename
<wasutton3> and before you all ask, i tried /dev/cdrom /dev/cdrw /dev/dvdrw /dev/scd0 /dev/sr0 etc
<SpaceGhostC2C> Lord-Readman, this is a support thread. Do you have a question pertaining to support?
<Wispring> I need help getting TwinView working properly. Is anyone available to help me out?
<DasEi> wasutton3: open the cd (places..) , then enter mount in trml to see coreect identifier
<Tresmius> How would I completely reinstall gnome2?
<Jordan_U> wasutton3, Can you pastebin the output from "mount" with all partitions on the CD mounted?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Wispring, did you install your drivers yet?
<Lord-Readman> I was looking for an ubuntu brainstorm moderator to approve an idea
<Tresmius> Err, How would I completely reinstall grub2?*
<wasutton3> Jordan_U:  it doesnt mount the other partitions
<wasutton3> Jordan_U: idk why, it just doesnt see them
<SpaceGhostC2C> Lord-Readman, just wait. You won't find what you're looking for here. Patience, friend.
<rww> Lord-Readman: #ubuntu-brainstorm
<Wispring> I used the System/Hardware Drivers to install Drivers
<DasEi> Tresmius: sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm && sudo apt-get install gdm, do that from out of x
<Jordan_U> Tresmius, What problem are you having specifically?
<Lord-Readman> Well if there are any moderators here, could you please look at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23732/
<SpaceGhostC2C> Lord-Readman, go to #ubuntu-brainstorm
<Jordan_U> wasutton3, Does this DVD work with all partitions in another OS? How can you tell that only the first partition is being copied with dd?
<zvacet> Tresmius:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Lord-Readman> everyone is away
<Wispring> SpaceGhost I used the System/Hardware Drivers function to install the Drivers
<SpaceGhostC2C> Lord-Readman, this isn't the place to ask. You need patience.
<Tresmius> I get kernel panics a lot
<SpaceGhostC2C> Wispring, what drivers did you get?
<wasutton3> Jordan_U: it works in my friends computer, and it only copies 5.6mb, which is the size of the first partition
<Tresmius> but updating grub2 in a recovery boot fixes the problem temporarily, allowing me to boot normally without kernel panic
<Wispring> The newest Nvidia drivers
<trav> Why would cp zero both source and destination files?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Wispring, try pressing alt+F2
<trav> It only happens between two specific directories
<SpaceGhostC2C> Then teype gksudo nvidia-settings
<trav> I have plenty of disk space.
<Tresmius> Bah, the terminal isn't even opening
<Tresmius> and firefox has crashed a lot in the past 30 minutes
<trav> I think it just lost me a week+ of work. I thought copy was supposed to be safe?
<Wispring> ok got a run application dialog
<Jordan_U> Tresmius, Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg when it it is booting correctly, and again when it is not?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Tresmius, you can open the terminal in lots of ways, which is failing you?
<nobimint> anyone know the code for sox so that it can convert .raw files to .wav file
<SpaceGhostC2C> Wispring, then put in your password.
<DasEi> Tresmius: ctr-alt-F1 (logs you off, too)
<SpaceGhostC2C> DasEi, does not.
<peter_> hello
<Scombr0> How can I check if I installed PHP5 with sockets and pcntl?
<SpaceGhostC2C> DasEi, it brings you to a TTy. Just press CTRL+alt+F7 to come back.
<Wispring> alt f2 give me an application run dialog box..no thing there to put password in
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | peter_
<ubottu> peter_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<peter_> why bluetooth doesnt work in ubuntu.10
<SpaceGhostC2C> Wispring, I said to put gksudo nvidia-settings
<e01> is it possible to adjust subtitle position on karmic`s totem?
<peter_> i try almost everything but i cant get it work...
<DasEi> SpaceGhostC2C: y, and logs you of x, gives a new tty to login
<SpaceGhostC2C> DasEi, it does not log you out of anything.
<peter_> i can pair pc with bluetooth but i cant trasnfer files or use mobile for dialup,help please
<nyqvist> DasEI, n1 helper :))) Hello hello :)
<theface> peter_, i have 9.10 with bluetooth
<peter_> jes
<silence_> I have the ATI watermark and i found a script to disable it but I don't know how to run it
<SpaceGhostC2C> DasEi, it switches you to a virtual terminal. You can get back with pressing CTRL+ALT+F7
<DasEi> nyqvist: ah, mr ati
<peter_> yes*
<peter_> does it work?
<nyqvist> DasEI, yep :)) I'll get to it at my weekend :))
<Wispring> Says I do not appear to have the drivers...this is what has been confusing me have run this app alot in the past 2 days
<theface> peter_, yes, i connect the Wiimote to the netbook  by bt.
<peter_> PM
<vright> I have GRUB on a USB Flash drive, I believe it's written to the MBR (not sure), is it possible to edit the configuration once I've booted into linux?
<Wispring> SpaceGhostC2C, I have run this alot in the past 2 days.says I don't have the drivers
<DasEi> vright: yes, grub1 or 2? what to edit ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Wispring, have you restarted since installing the drivers?>
<Wispring> alot
<silence_> I have the ATI watermark and I found a script to remove it but I don't know how to script.
<vright> DasEi: sorry I do not know what you mean
<silence_> how do I run a script?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Wispring, then I want you to remove the current nvidia drivers. Press Alt+F2 and type, gksudo jockey-gtk
<DasEi> vright:you want to edit grub.. what do you want to change there ? which grub-version are you running ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> silence_, what sort of script?
<DasEi> silence_:bash ?
<silence_> I'm trying to remove ATI
<vright> 0.97
<indy_> hi
<Gary_B> hi, can anyone hear me?
<SpaceGhostC2C> silence_, what sort of script is it?
<DasEi> vright: grub 1 so
<silence_> I have no idea
<vright> DasEi:it's configured for an older kernel, just want to change it permanently so I dont have to type it in everytime
<SpaceGhostC2C> Gary_B, yes, do you have a question?
<DasEi> !hi | Gary_B
<ubottu> Gary_B: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<indy_>  how do i connect to Linux shared drives using multiple user accounts?
<Gary_B> sorry new to irc, trying to get to smalltalk seaside forum
<io_> hi!is enione of romania?
<silence_> how do i find out what kind of script it is?
<DasEi> vright: it's done in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<purpzey> silence_: Where did you get the script?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Gary_B, do you know what server it is on?
<Gary_B> at least i know irc works
<lunks> How to remove all gedit tmp files from a directory structure?
<DasEi> silence_: open it editor, first line saying ?
<vright> i have no such file
<Gary_B> #seaside
<vright> DasEi: perhaps grub.cfg?
<Gary_B> feeenode
<silence_> I got it online somewhere, I don't have the link anymore
<DasEi> vright: are you in the sys now you're talking off ?
<tdskate> here i am again
<vright> DasEi: brb
<SpaceGhostC2C> lunks, do you have any sort of special character? Like ~ ?
<Wispring> SpaceGhostC2C, ok, now the Hardware drivers dialog comes up that I used to install the drivers in the first place
<DasEi> vright: grub.cfg is grub2
<lunks> SpaceGhostC2C, got it, find . -name '*~' -exec rm {} \;
<adamb_> so im just gonna have to migrate my desktop to osx or windows, firefox/chrome crash repeatedly on 3 different machines
<adamb_> ill leave a virtualbox of ubuntu up, cause i need linux goodies and such
<indy_> hello
<VCoolio> vright: don't edit grub.cfg, edit /etc/default/grub then do sudo update-grub
<fleixius> Why would it take a while to receive an IP from my dhcpd server?
<DasEi> fleixius: what's a while ?
<silence_> I need to know how to take text of a script and run it
<fleixius> DasEi, It'll go through 5-7 attempts, or even timing out.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Wispring, now remove the current drivers and go to http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index5.aspx?lang=en-us and get the drivers you need.
<tdskate> Weird thing going on with GRUB: check out this screenshot:
<silence_> does anyone know how?
<adac> #rubyonrails
<tdskate> http://i48.tinypic.com/vqp75c.jpg
<purpzey> silence_: What does the first line of the script say?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Wispring, I'll help you after you've got those drivers.
<vright> DasEi: let me explain fully, I tried to install ubuntu on the flash drive, it went through and put grub on there, but of course it won't boot but I had an installation on my hard drive, so I run grub off the flash drive
<silence_> first line says #!/usr/bin/perl
<DasEi> fleixius: normal behavoiur is dhclients triggers server, they got to meet on a port, ip gets assigned, subnets set right ?broadcast ?
<Wispring> SpaceGhostC2C thought I could use the nvidia-glx-new ones
<scivi> tdskate what is odd about that
<Wispring> SpaceGhostC2C these aren't going to work then?
<Scombr0> I have a question.
<jordo2323> I am trying to copy a large video file to an external USB drive and it keeps failing three quarters of the way through with an input/output error.  Any ideas?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Wispring, you will be. But it'll be the ones from nvidia. I've had problems with the silly repo ones.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ask | Scombr0
<Scombr0> How can I install PHP5 but with parameters?
<ubottu> Scombr0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wispring> OK
<DasEi> vright: why wouldn't it boot ?
<tdskate> scivi: well i was asked if i wanted to update to grub2
<Scombr0> I was writing it =P
<tdskate> svivi: but it hasn't done it
<SpaceGhostC2C> Scombr0, then just write the question. Not the introduction.
<fleixius> DasEi, DHCP doesnt trigger the server.  It broadcasts for an available server on the network over a specific port.
<vright> DasEi: no idea, something about didn't sit right
<Scombr0> I like being polite SpaceGhostC2C, you should try the same.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Scombr0, do you want to install php5 manually, or with the deb?
<DasEi> jordo2323: enough space ? format the stick before ? use rsync ?
<tdskate> svivi: and it looks like it added a second linux installation?
<fleixius> DasEi, I can see the broadcasts being sent.  But nothing is being sent out from my DHCP server.
<scivi> yea that is odd then
<vright> DasEi: nevermind I can easily edit it, it turns out
<VCoolio> silence_: then do "perl /path/to/script"
<Dannyboy> \o
<scivi> sorry no clue
<Scombr0> I actually installed php5 with apt
<vright> DasEi: thanks for your help
<Scombr0> But I need to install it with parameters.
<Scombr0> ./configure --enable-sockets --enable-pcntl --with-mysql
<SpaceGhostC2C> !Guidelines | Scombr0
<ubottu> Scombr0: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Scombr0> I need those params.
<jordo2323> DasEi: There is enough space.....the disk was formatted to fat32 and I can't lose the data now....
<wrightrocket> jordo2323: what type of filesystem is on the external? Does it support that large of a file?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Scombr0, what happens, does something go wrong?
<jordo2323> wrightrocket: vfat (fat32)
<edqnag> hi i need help installing .bin file, thank you
<lime> Scombr0, You would have to recompile it yourself to add additional flags
<silence_> then what?
<jordo2323> wrightrocket: It has a bunch of similar files that copied....
<Scombr0> Nothing going wrong SpaceGhostC2C, but a program needs it.
<lime> Scombr0, But php on ubuntu is compiled with almost everything
<silence_> perl /path/to/scrip and then what?
<Dannyboy> \o
<Scombr0> limi, where can I check if all those options are installed?
<DasEi> jordo2323: you mean delete the fractal you got on ? that's easy
<jordo2323> DasEi: ?
<lime> Scombr0, If itæs not in the php5 package, they are in some other php-[something]
<VCoolio> silence_: replace /path/to/script with the path to the script, e.g. ~/Desktop/script if it's on your desktop, then it runs
<Dannyboy> \o
<lime> Scombr0, Check the docs installed with php
<DasEi> jordo2323: where is it mounted ? (mount in trml tells you)
<wrightrocket> jordo2323: if the file is over 4GiB then it is too big
<SpaceGhostC2C> Scombr0, if you're asking the question, are you having any problems compiling php5?
<Scombr0> No SpaceGhostC2C, no problems at all.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Scombr0, so compile it and install it.
<silence_> thank you!
<jordo2323> wrightrocket: why?  It let me for several tens of files before that
<DasEi> jordo2323: also mind wright~ , if large-file isn't enabled, at 4 gig it's end of fat32
<lime> Scombr0, if you need to check for what capabilities are enabled by php installation, do a phpinfo(); in your phpfile
<Scombr0> Already did.
<Scombr0> I can see the socket support is enabled.
<jordo2323> DasEi: I have many files over 4GB on the drive...
<Scombr0> But nothing about 'pcntl'.
<DasEi> jordo2323: did you use gparted to format it ?
<jordo2323> DasEi: Not sure....can't remember
<lime> Scombr0, Hmm, let me check what pcntl does
<edqnag> hi i need help installing .bin file, thank you
<SpaceGhostC2C> Scombr0, can't you just use it as a module?
<DasEi> jordo2323: if there are other file largefile obviously is enabled, so where is it mounted ?
<Scombr0> lime, tbh I have no idea what 'pcntl' is, but I need it in order to make this run properly.
<SpaceGhostC2C> edqnag, chmod +x filename.bin
<jordo2323> DasEi: /dev/sdc1 on /media/<Drive Name>
<lime> Scombr0, You will need to recompile PHP with process control support
<Scombr0> lime, i used the apt to get PHP5.
<DasEi> jordo2323: cd /media/Whatever
<xaos3k> hello there
<Scombr0> So, I have to do it manually then?
<DasEi> jordo2323: ls
<SpaceGhostC2C> Scombr0, try this man. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=549953
<jordo2323> DasEi: Already there
<nvme> is it possible to manually 'reset' or free up a socket (for java socket based app) ??
<jordo2323> DasEi: And...?
<DasEi> jordo2323: can see th the crippled file ?
<edqnag> <SpaceGhostC2C> i did and it sais no such file....
<Scombr0> Thank you SpaceGhostC2C.
<xaos3k> how can i chroot into ubuntu from an ubuntu 9.10 live cd?
<SpaceGhostC2C> And optionally, don't take criticism to heart. It's more helpful to learn and move on. Let me know if you need more help.
<jordo2323> DasEi: Nope....no remnants there
<neptune_> hi
<peter_> why the hell i cant connect bluetooth with mobile :O
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | neptune_
<ubottu> neptune_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<neptune_> i have a simple C question but i can't post at the relevant room
<wrightrocket> jordo2323: Either you don't have fat32 or you don't have those files all there: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table
<neptune_> can i ask here?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !patience | peter_
<ubottu> peter_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<DasEi> xaos3k: mount hd like /media/hd, then sudo chroot /media/hd
<peter_> i search everything dude
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ask | neptune_
<ubottu> neptune_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<peter_> i am reading about this for 3 days
<jordo2323> wrightrocket: On the ext drive?  Pretty sure they are there (I've watched all of them on another machine)
<neptune_> http://codepad.org/OgNBvJhD   does anyone know why it says sin and cos are undefined?
<DasEi> jordo2323: df    << is there enough free place ? (mind trash, too, if not emtied, space is still taken up)
<SpaceGhostC2C> peter_, then chill out. Calm down. I waited six months for a bug to be fixed. Three days is small. Just keep plugging away ask here every 15 minutes.
<GSF1200S> what would happen if I deleted everything in /var?
<GSF1200S> well
<SpaceGhostC2C> GSF1200S, why would you do that?
<GSF1200S> /var/log
<edqnag> SpaceGhostC2C i did and it sais no such file....
<nvme> is it possible to manually 'reset' or free up a socket (for java socket based app) ??
<jordo2323> DasEi: Yeah...I'll check any hiddens....can't believe I didn't think of that
<ejv> GSF1200S: syslog-ng will regenerate said files after a restart of logging services
<SpaceGhostC2C> GSF1200S, why delete everything, if you want to delete one thing? It's that sorta silly?
<GSF1200S> SpaceGhost- for some reason /var/log is taking up 3.3GB of / free space
<lime> GSF1200S, Some of the services might die
<DasEi> jordo2323: so enough space free now ?
<GSF1200S> will they be restored on reboot?
<SpaceGhostC2C> edqnag, you have to replace filename.bin with your file.
<lime> GSF1200S, Not necessarily, depends on which services you have installed
<xaos3k> DasEi, now its working, kept telling me that theres no /bin/bash, anyway, thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> GSF1200S, then clear the logs, not just /var
<lime> GSF1200S, It could happen that services that expect that a directory exists fails when not finding it
<silence_> VCoolio : I did the perl /path/to/script and it seemed to work. A carrot came up and otherwise nothing happened. what do I do now?
<Dannyboy> \o
<GSF1200S> yeah, thats what I meant to say man.. /var/log.. I just wondered if any thing would happen.. I dont know much about /var
<edqnag> SpaceGhostC2C i did that ofc and still nothing
<lime> GSF1200S, But it is not impossible to recover from it
<M1DLGpc> I have been slowly recovering the damage done to my partitions (with help over the last week from here) I have now got a big one, I need to copy or recover a partition that has been formated as EXT3 and damaged when windows formated a small segment (overlaping) the begining of the EXT3 partition. As the partiton shows as being there, but unaccessable under linux can anyone recomend how I recover my last partitions data so I can perform a
<M1DLGpc> re-install from scratch
<ejv> push /var/log to tmpfs so if the fuzzies come after you, it's volatile
<jordo2323> DasEi: Hard to tell.....my system reports that there was 42+GB available....no real large files in the Trash folders on the drive either
<ejv> ;)
<Scombr0> So lime, there's no way i can install php5 with apt and specify what modules to install?
<SpaceGhostC2C> edqnag, what did the output say? If nothing then you're ready to execute the file
<e01> i am trying to compile gnome-mplayer but i get message
<e01> No package 'x11' found
<GSF1200S> lime: well, its a standard install of xubuntu 9.10.. only thing ive done is added a cron job.. other than that its a default install
<e01> how an i fix it
<ejv> install x11 e01 ?
<e01> i have xorg
<DasEi> jordo2323: and the file to be copied has ?
<tdskate> can anyone explain to me what this means: http://i48.tinypic.com/vqp75c.jpg -- I allways start the first one, ...-19-generic, byt what's the ...-14 ?
<jordo2323> DasEi: I checked again and the target file was on the drive
<jordo2323> DasEi: Not in its entirety, but it's there and it won't let me delete it too
<Wispring> SpaceGhost, ok I have the drivers downloaded now
<wrightrocket> neptune_: do you have the libc6-dev package installed?
<jordo2323> DasEi: Now it did....it let me delete it on the second try
<DasEi> jordo2323: you can see it in ls ?
<e01> ejv, wich package is it?
<edqnag> sais nothing
<DasEi> jordo2323: you're little confusing
<DasEi> jordo2323: and the file to be copied has which size ?
<ejv> e01: i have no idea, there are tons of packages with x11 dependencies, google :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Wispring, now, you need to press Alt+f2 then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop Then log into the terminal and go to where you downloaded the drivers. Type chmod +x Nvi* then type ./Nvi{Tab}
<scivi> tdskate is just old kernal versions
<jordo2323> DasEi: I can't see it at all using ls and the file size is 4GB
<lime> Scombr0, Well, it seems that the module you want is not available by default. . .
<SpaceGhostC2C> Wispring, if anything breaks, in the terminal type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<DasEi> jordo2323: k, and deleted the cripple now...
<jordo2323> DasEi: cripple seems deleted now
<neptune_> i should have added -lm at the end
<neptune_> thanks
<DasEi> jordo2323: rsync -P /path/to/file  /media/Whatever
<Dannyboy> \o
<Scombr0> lime: Alright, so apt-get source php5 and do it manually right?
<tdskate> scivi: do i need the other one? the -14-generic..  -- if not, how can i remove it ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Scombr0, you should be able to follow that link bro.
<tdskate> scivi: or is there really no reason to remove it ?
<Scombr0> SpaceGhostC2C, i have a hard time understanding it, english aint my native english.
<SpaceGhostC2C> tdskate, if you wanted to you can
<Scombr0> asd
<Scombr0> *english aint my native language.
<GSF1200S> SpaceGhostC2C: I just renamed /var/log to /var/log3 and it regened log at an appropriate size.. I just rm /var/log3, yeah?
<tdskate> SpaceGhostC2C: but it's not necessary ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Scombr0, then I would be pretty careful and read it more than once, optionally you can ask someone's help specifically and take it to pms.
<SpaceGhostC2C> GSF1200S, if you're sure you want to.
<jordo2323> DasEi: Running now....
<SpaceGhostC2C> tdskate, nope.
<tdskate> ok, other question: how can i skip the grub screen?
<SpaceGhostC2C> tdskate, so you can't pick any options? I don't reccomend that.
<tdskate> i don't like the waiting
<DasEi> tdskate: grub 1 or 2 ?
<tdskate> 2
<GSF1200S> SpaceGhostC2C, well.. haha, I hate the rm command, hence why im asking. whatever, it already regened /var/log
<tdskate> $i guess
<ejv> tdskate: you can't skip the bootloader, you can however lower the timing
<SpaceGhostC2C> tdskate, maybe lower the wait time in your grub configuration
<PeterT> how do you browse ubuntu's repos online?
<tdskate> how do i do that?
<SpaceGhostC2C> GSF1200S, it will. Those are the logs on your machine.
<DasEi> tdskate: edit /etc/default/grub (timeout), then sudo update-grub
<leonh> Quick question: A friend of mine wants to try out ubuntu on his MacBook. He is planning to use an USB HDD to install it on. Will sleep still work when booting off an external drive?
<SpaceGhostC2C> tdskate, I don't know grub2.
<Scombr0> Alright SpaceGhostC2C. Thank you.
<ejv> tdskate: sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tdskate> thanks ejv
<ejv> oh grub2, hmm
<SpaceGhostC2C> Scombr0, no worries mate.
<ejv> it's changed tdskate
<DasEi> ejv: grub2
<PeterT> how do you browse ubuntu's repos online?
<edogawa> menu.lst is grub1
<PeterT> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<DasEi> tdskate: see above
<GSF1200S> SpaceGhostC2C, right.. i just wonder why the last one took up 3 GB?! The install is only a week old. Odd
<ejv> sry, gentoo user here, we don't use fancy things like grub2
<SpaceGhostC2C> PeterT, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<silence_> I am trying to execute a script, which I have no idea how to do. I did perl ~/desktop/script, a carrot came up and nothing else happened. What do I do now?
<PeterT> thanks SpaceGhostC2C
<SpaceGhostC2C> PeterT, anytime, maybe give it a google before you ask.
<PeterT> ok
<Wispring> SpaceGhostC2C hit enter after Nvi* or ./Nvi{Tab} or enter after both?
<Scombr0> Btw SpaceGhostC2C, where does apt-get source save the files downloaded?
<SpaceGhostC2C> first do this sudo chmod +x Nvi*
<SpaceGhostC2C> Wispring, then do this ./Nvi*
<SpaceGhostC2C> Wispring, but do it in the folder the file is in.
<Daughain> I'm looking for some information, anyone got the time to answer stupid questions?
<tdskate> hmmm, there seems to be no menu.lst inside /boot/grub/
<xfact> Hello I love to play FarmVille in Facebook and when I used Windows then it was not an issue, but now in my Ubuntu karmic it running very slow, you guys know any geeky way to make it faster?
<edogawa> tdskate: /boot/grub/grub.cfg i believe
<ejv> tdskate: sudo nano -w /boot/grub/grub.cfg ; then when done, sudo update-grub
<d3vic3> tdskate: it's grub2, config files aren't the same as grub
<SpaceGhostC2C> Scombr0, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77017
<jrib> Daughain: on irc, the only stupid question is "can i ask a question" :)
<archboxman> anyone use jahshaka,  Think of trying jahshaka I use kdenlive...
<Wispring> roger
<tauren> xfact: i don't know anythinga bout farmville, but what browser are you using?
<SpaceGhostC2C> xfact, yes. You use epiphany.
<Sensiva> tdskate Grub2 basics http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<ejv> tdskate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Daughain> I asked if anyone had time. :P Last time I popped in was when everyone was asleep. =)
<ejv> official ;)
<Scombr0> SpaceGhostC2C is a magic box with answers. Thanks you :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain, just ask the question bro.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Scombr0, aww thanks pal.
<jordo2323> DasEi: Ok....it failed....pastebin?
<DasEi> asleep, Daughain ? never, just ask
<xfact> tauren, It's just another hard flash based application and I am using Chrome 5 Beta series
<DasEi> jordo2323: y
<xfact> SpaceGhostC2C, Ok trying
<SpaceGhostC2C> xfact, it's a really fast small browser. I less than three it.
 * bittin is away: I'm busy
<tdskate> ok thx all
<tauren> xfact:  ah, well if it was js based, I was going to suggest using Chrome.  Much faster than FF.
<leonh> Maybe my question got lost earlier, so I'll ask it again: Will sleep still work when booting from a USB drive?
<jordo2323> DasEi: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6227e352
<SpaceGhostC2C> tauren, it's a facebook app, so it's flash.
<tdskate> my next mission is to find a way to have a column browser like OSX, in Nautilus.. anyone? :)))
<silence_> I am trying to execute a script, which I have no idea how to do. I did perl ~/desktop/script, a carrot came up and nothing else happened. What do I do now?
<tauren> SpaceGhostC2C:  don't use FB apps, so wouldn't know.
<Sensiva> tdskate column browser?
<xfact> SpaceGhostC2C, I think it's a flash plugin problem, so browser is not an issue (but still trying)
<SpaceGhostC2C> tauren, no worries mate. Just letting you know.
<ejv> silence_: chmod +x <file> ; then ./<file>
<SpaceGhostC2C> xfact, there was a recent update with the flash plugin.
<tvaughn> !nonfree
<tdskate> Sensiva, yes, miller columns:
<ubottu> When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Open Source. Software that is not open source cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except the software authors -- which is not us :(
<tauren> SpaceGhostC2C: thanx
<SpaceGhostC2C> tauren, anytime friend.
<Daughain> OK, I'm looking to enable voice calling on a 3G equiped netbook, using the carrier designated phone number. I would prefer to stick with ubuntu, but was pointed to openmoko as a possible solution.  Is there an ubuntu port, or just Debian?
<tvaughn> ubottu: repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<xfact> Yea 10.0.45 I have just done
<Random832> Sensiva; like http://www.gnustep.it/enrico/gworkspace/images/screenshot.jpg
<Dannyboy> \o
<tvaughn> I should be pming the bot sorry
<jrib> silence_: why are you trying to execute the script?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain, so you want to call real phones or just software phones?
<jrib> !away > bittin
<ubottu> bittin, please see my private message
<tdskate> like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miller_Columns
<ejv> maybe he wrote it jrib ? lol
<Daughain> SpaceGhostC2C: "Real" phone calls.
<Sensiva> Ranakah aha now I get it
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain, and what do you prefer to use?
<Ranakah> Sensiva what?
<silence_> jrib ATI issue
<tauren> I'm a developer and looking to start using virtualization in ubuntu. any good guides on good ways to get things setup for doing this?
<Roasted> Question - Karmic comes with Firefox 3.5. I have a Firefox 3.6 PPA installed. If I want to go back to Firefox 3.5, what do I need to do? I was thinking remove the PPA, uninstall Firefox, then reinstall Firefox (which I would assume would grab it from the repo then). Is that train of thought correct?
<Sensiva> tdskate check the software center, search for file manager, there are many
<jrib> silence_: that's vague.  You need to be specific.
<Daughain> SpaceGhostC2C: I prefer kubuntu, to be picky.
<Sensiva> Ranakah sorry wrong nick :)
<xfact> Ubuntu's flash is still not much familiar as Windows, it also get slow when I watch youtube vids with HQ on.
<tvaughn> I prefer xubuntu myself
<ejv> !kvm | tauren
<archboxman> leonh: I know the screen goes black not sure if the cpu enters into sleep mode... You would have to try it your self :)
<Ranakah> Sensiva okay no problem :>
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain, in that case, I can't help you friend. Not with K-basd apps.
<zeal0t> Connect to irc.OFTC.net for spam-free & abuse-free discussion and support for open source projects
<SpaceGhostC2C> tvaughn, I like LXDE
<silence_> I have the ATI watermark. I found a script to fix it but I don't know how to run it
<ejv> srsly, the bot knows nothing about kvm? wtf..
<tauren> ejv: virtualbox then?
<tauren> ejv: or xen?
<Scombr0> SpaceGhostC2C, last question, how do I uninstall something i installed with apt?
<ejv> kvm is exciting stuff
<SpaceGhostC2C> tauren, what are you wanting to accomplish?
<ubottu> tauren: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<ejv> there we go
<ejv> bot is lagged
<Daughain> SpaceGhostC2C: Fine, I dont really care what flavor of linux, I just want to know if this is where I need to be to start this project. =)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Scombr0, sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<jrib> !who | silence_
<ubottu> silence_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zeal0t> Freenode is officially out of commission
<zeal0t> Connect to irc.OFTC.net for spam-free & abuse-free discussion and support for open source projects
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain, do you want it to cost you nothing?
<almoxarife> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ejv> tauren: kernel based virtualization, not hardware KVM :p
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ops | zeal0t
<ubottu> zeal0t: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<tvaughn> !tab
<tauren> SpaceGhostC2C: not sure yet. was looking for a guide that goes over best practices and gives suggestions on how to best used virt as a dev.
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<goose> !ops | zeal0t is a spam hammer
<ubottu> zeal0t is a spam hammer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Daughain> SpaceGhostC2C: Define costing nothing?? I still have to pay for the data plan and minutes.
<ejv> tauren: you could also choose vbox or xen
<d3vic3> Scombr0: apt-get remove package
<Scombr0> SpaceGhostC2C, that's what I thought, but it remains installed, i did that for php5, and i still see the phpinfo..
<ejv> tauren: reall up to you
<nagchampa> is there an easy way to set up a ppp over bluetooth connection?
<ejv> tauren: s/reall/really
<Scombr0> SpaceGhostC2C; And only 20,5kB were deleted.. which makes no sense.
<goose> I was just working on a text file in gedit when my laptop locked up on me, I had to hard-shut down. Now that I've booted back up, the file is no longer on my desktop. I haven't tried to open gedit yet. Can I recover the file?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Scombr0, that's the main program files, if you wanted the configuration removed, then you'd run sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename>
<tvaughn> there is an unfree repo correct?
<tauren> SpaceGhostC2C: for instance, does it make sense to run multiplle VMs for things like Eclipse, FF, Chrome, etc.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Scombr0, you've also got to kill the application.
<Scombr0> SpaceGhostC2C, i want to uninstall php5 completely.
<DasEi> jordo2323: hm, broken pipe, try to copy file to another destination on hd ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Scombr0, then add --purge.
<Scombr0> Alright :)
<ejv> goose: Edit --> Preferences --> --> Editor --> File Saving
<PeskyJ> is ecryptfs-utils somethign you should install using apt-get only? I can't seem to find it in the software centre
<Sensiva> Roasted use synaptic to remove the currently installed firefox, then install firefox from Ubuntu repos, check the packages origins.
<Roasted> Sensiva, but if I remove the PPA and just apt-get firefox (after removing it) would I grab the repo version then?
<ejv> goose: if you have that enabled, look for hidden files (ctrl+h) in your home directory
<DasEi> tvaughn: you ask repos for non-gpl stuff ? yes, there are
<tauren> SpaceGhostC2C: so that my test FF instance or test Chrome instance isn't polluted with my normal browsing, plugins, etc.
<SpaceGhostC2C> tauren, if you have the machine and the resources, you can do VMs or XEN. I would rather just run each application in a sandbox.
<Pianoman13> can someone help me installing the necessary driver for a linksys router, i am a new ubuntu 9.10 user
<imperfect-> Anyone using ubuntu on a HP Mini 110 ?
<goose> ejv: auto create backup wasn't enabled, and the old version that's usually hidden with the ~ isn't there either
<tvaughn> DasEi: I was sure dropbox was in the ubuntu repos but it is not, so im trying to find the repo I need added
<imperfect-> I'm curious if it suports the integrated 3g card
<Sensiva> Roasted that's why I am saying use synaptic, it will show you the origin of firefox's in your lists, tick the one originate from Ubuntu repos
<tauren> SpaceGhostC2C: by sandbox, i assume you mean in a vm?
<Roasted> Sensiva, good deal. WOuld I lose firefox bookmarks and whatnot in this process?
<DasEi> !info dropbox | tvaughn
<SpaceGhostC2C> tauren, no. Let me grab you a link.
<Daughain> inmperfect-: Thats one system I am looking into tinkering with.
<ubottu> tvaughn: Package dropbox does not exist in karmic
<Sensiva> Roasted I am not sure, to be save... back them up.
<deepocean> Good evening gentlemen. I am considering a switch from windows to Ubuntu. The only remaining question. Is it possible to run MS Excel, PowerPoint & Word 2007 on ubuntu? (OpenOffice is unfortunatley not an option for me)
<tvaughn> it may not be called dropbox exacctly
<Roasted> Sensiva, always. thanks!
<meowbuntu> hi all whats teh best wat to install an os to an old 4gig hdd.  i was thinking unetbootin
<Sensiva> uw uw
<ejv> goose: the prognosis isn't good then, sorry :\
<Wispring> SpaceGhost, how do I get the X-server turned off or get to a terminal prompt to do the ./NVI* part?
<PeskyJ> deepocean: yeah, just install them (make sure wine is installed first)
<lime> deepocean, Yes, with Wine
<meowbuntu> meowbuntu: test
<rapha> I turned off the screensaver and set all power management settings to keep the screen on, but it still always turns off after a couple of minutes - what am I still missing?
<goose> ejv: I see a " gedit.goose.1142160038 " in my /tmp, but I can't open or move it, even as root
<SpaceGhostC2C> Wispring, in a terminal type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<goose> getting a "No such device or address" message
<lime> rapha, Maybe it's a bios setting?
<deepocean> lime PeskyJ thanks. I will look in to it!
<d3vic3> rapha: try googling for caffeine
<Sensiva> Pianoman13 is it a USB modem?
<deepocean> Was there not a commercial version of wine somewhere?
<lime> deepocean, But it has a few issues . .
<lime> deepocean, Yes, CrossOver
<meowbuntu> hi all whats teh best wat to install an os to an old 4gig hdd.  i was thinking unetbootin
<xfact> I like the long loading bar of epiphany/midori,
<DasEi> Pianoman13: wrong approach, it' provides dhcp I gues, go just got to setup your interfaces, the router needs no driver
<deepocean> Crossover!
<SpaceGhostC2C> !engrish | meowbuntu
<PeskyJ> deepocean: if you go to the ubuntu software centre (bottom option in the applications menu) then search for wine - install that then put in your office CDs and install from there same as on windows
<SpaceGhostC2C> Aww.
<barcode> since im 17 do i even need my fucking parents permission?
<xfact> Epiphany also considered as 'light weight' as midori., right?
<d3vic3> Pianoman13: use your ethernet interface rather than using usb!
<SpaceGhostC2C> tauren, try looking up chroots. I'll get you a link
<deepocean> PeskyJ I have yet to install Ubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> !language | barcode
<ubottu> barcode: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sensiva> deegee yeah CrossOverLinux and there is CrossOverMac too
<deepocean> I will download Ubunutu right now :)
<tauren> SpaceGhostC2C: thanks!
<barcode> oops sorry wrong irc window :P
<d3vic3> xfact: yep, don't forget links2 and lynx
<lime> barcode, And, yes, you should listen to your parents! :)
<barcode> no :|
<barcode> they wont let me goto church
<tdskate> are there any web designers in this room ?
<tdskate> (that have experience with ubuntu-
 * Sensiva hates the tab key
<xfact> Somebody tell barcode  about 'off-topic;
<SpaceGhostC2C> tauren, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot There you go mate.
<deepocean> PeskyJ Does Crossover Office work better than the wine version ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot | barcode
<ubottu> barcode: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PeskyJ> deepocean: while I hate word and excel because they suck - they don't suck as bad as OOo so I use them on Ubuntu with no probs
<yaaang> help, xorg is eating all my ram
<tauren> SpaceGhostC2C: thanks, i'll read up on those.
<yaaang> it's up to 1.2GB; xrestop doesn't show anything taking up a lot of mem
<yaaang> (largest is 10M)
<PeskyJ> deepocean: no idea - I use the normal office (2003) install from the microsoft CDs under wine - works fine for me
<xfact> SpaceGhostC2C,  right, Epiphany is comparatively faster, thanks :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hate | PeskyJ
<ubottu> PeskyJ: hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<SpaceGhostC2C> xfact, no worries friend. Glad you like it.
<deepocean> PeskyJ could press ALT+F11 for me to see if VBA screen pops up
<tdskate> are there any web designers in this room ?
<meowbuntu> hi all whats teh best wat to install an os to an old 4gig hdd.  i was thinking unetbootin
<Sensiva> deepocean Crossover products is just a polished wine release, both are same, except Crossover has more GUI's
<goose> I see a " gedit.goose.1142160038 " in my /tmp, I think it's the file I was working with in gedit before my laptop locked up and I had to hard shutdown, but I can't open or move it, even as root. Ideas?
<PeskyJ> deepocean: I'm in the process of moving to a new laptop atm so haven't installed them on this one yet
<DasEi> meowbuntu: standard install /w :
<DasEi> !minimal
<d3vic3> tdskate: ask your matter clearly!
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
 * xfact feels good, when somebody calls him 'friend' :) 
<deepocean> PeskyJ ok thanks for the help so far bro
<rabbi2> c
<deepocean> lime are you still there?
<Sensiva> xfact hey friend :)
<PeskyJ> deepocean: just search on google, should find plenty of examples of working/not working stuff - office 2007 might be more problematic than 2003 for example
<NoobMan> someone has played age of empires II on virtualbox?
<xfact> :)
<rwfeorhewoi> hey guys. I have a serious problem with my ubuntu, can someone help me?
<DasEi> deepocean: you are just looking for a comfortable, slight editor compatible to win-docs ?
<Sensiva> rwfeorhewoi be more specific please
<xfact> SpaceGhostC2C, Do you know how to enable spell-checker in Epiphany?
<mohadib> hello there
<NoobMan> someone has played age of empires II on virtualbox?
<rwfeorhewoi> I installed ubuntu 9.10 under Windows Xp Pro SP3 and now my Ubuntu doesn't start anymore. The problem is that i need the files which are still on the root.disk file. How can i recover my files?
<DasEi> !repeat | NoobMan
<ubottu> NoobMan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<yaaang> help, xorg is eating all my ram. it's up to 1.2GB; xrestop doesn't show anything taking up a lot of mem
<rwfeorhewoi> Mounting the root.disk under (the newly installed) ubuntu doenst work. I shows no files.
<rwfeorhewoi> *it
<Sensiva> rwfeorhewoi I don't know how to recover those files, may be if you tell why it doesn't start helps?
<DasEi> rwfeorhewoi: rootdisk ? what's that , a cd ?
<macman_>  you guys rock like always .. ttyl
<Lord-Readman> http://impoll.net/cgi-bin/v.cgi?p=10231&r=9
<rwfeorhewoi> root.disk is a file under windows. Seems like all Ubuntu data is stored into this file, if you install ubuntu embedded into windows
<deepocean> DasEi what do you mean?
<DasEi> rwfeorhewoi: you talk about wubi, k no clue then
<d3vic3> rwfeorhewoi: then if you reinstalled ubuntu you're likely to having erased your data there!
<rwfeorhewoi> so im wrong here?
<DasEi> deepocean: you're looking for an editor ?
<rwfeorhewoi> No i copied all data before reinstall
<meowbuntu>  all i want to do is work out for my 4gig hdd what is teh best way to install to it to get max use of drivr. as swap is usualy 2gig that will use half the drive. i want full install if poss
<d3vic3> rwfeorhewoi: copied them where?
<deepocean> DasEi No The only app I need to run on Linux is the MS Office Excel Word and Powerpoint. Other than that I am good to convert to Linux.
<rwfeorhewoi> I still got all relevant data on another hdd
<DasEi> rwfeorhewoi: no, but I have used wubi once and since it already fails at fragmentation, went away from it, maybe someone else will help
<almoxarife> rwfeorhewoi: not work after kernel upgrade?
<rwfeorhewoi> i coulndt log on, and since im new i found it the best idea to copy all data and reinstall
<DasEi> deepocean: ic, otherwise abiword is a less ressource-hungry , comfortable editor
<silence_> how do I type chmod +x <file> into the terminal if my filename is x.sh?
<goose> I see a " gedit.goose.1142160038 " in my /tmp, I think it's the file I was working with in gedit before my laptop locked up and I had to hard shutdown, but I can't open or move it, even as root. every time I try to cp, mv, or cat the file, I get a "No such device or address" error. ideas?
<arand> meowbuntu: what i would do is skip swap completely, and live with inability to hibernate.
<rwfeorhewoi> now i got all the data but have no access to it :-(
<DasEi> silence_: prefix with sudo
<NoobMan> someone has played age of empires II on virtualbox? my guest operation is WinXP and it's is very fast... but playing... was very slow and direct3d emulation was enabled :(
<d3vic3> rwfeorhewoi: used root account?
<rwfeorhewoi> a what?
<DasEi> NoobMan: this won't work fine, did you check wine for that ?
<Sensiva> silence_ chmod +x x.sh
<arand> meowbuntu: still 4GB will fill up if you install a few things, so you'll always have to keep an eye on it..
<silence_> dasEi: what exactly do I say? I do not know how to use terminal. do I include the + and the <>?
<almoxarife> rwfeorhewoi: I have had the same problem 3 times now :)
<deepocean> man this SUCKS
<almoxarife> :(
<deepocean> http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name/?app_id=2854;forum=1;msg=50617
<d3vic3> rwfeorhewoi: your super user account named root
<DasEi> silence_: sudo chmod +x somefile.sh
<Lord-Readman> hives, this is it http://impoll.net/cgi-bin/v.cgi?p=10231&r=9
<rwfeorhewoi> that doesn't matter because i reinstalled.
<Doc_> boom boom
<NoobMan> yes... but doesn't work to :(
<almoxarife> rwfeorhewoi: tried to chkdisk thru win to possibly fix the issue?
<d3vic3> rwfeorhewoi: what type of error you're getting when trying to read files?
<rwfeorhewoi> I can read all files, i can see them all under windows. the problem is, i can only see the root.disk file from ubuntu which seems to be like some archive used to store all files.
<rwfeorhewoi> My question is how to access this archieve
<almoxarife> rwfeorhewoi: root.disk is a virtual drive
<rwfeorhewoi> Either under Ubuntu or Windows. I'd welcome any method, tip or anything
<deepocean> Was there not an option to run Windows "Natively" in a virtualization mode ? (Like on the MAC)
<DasEi> rwfeorhewoi: ah, now I get you (maybe): you installed karmic in wubi and try to access files via a fs-driver from windows ?
<DasEi> !wine | NoobMan
<ubottu> NoobMan: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rwfeorhewoi> i dont know what karmic is but i installed ubuntu with wubi.
<DasEi> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<deepocean> DasEi I was not refering to Wine. But a Virtualization software.
<NoobMan> rwfeorhewoi, do you try to mount this files on windows? using http://www.fs-driver.org/
<rwfeorhewoi> now i got those let's say "wubi-files" on my harddrive in windows, but i cant access them!
<DasEi> deepocean: nick-miss ?
<Praetor> I sure do like the fact that Linux is smartly done compared to Microshaft's Winblowz
<rwfeorhewoi> i installed this program but i dont know what to do with it :-(
<V4mpire> which is the best route to upgrade to 9.10 is it better to use upgrade function to go to 9.04 then to 10 or just change repo's to 9.10 ?
<d3vic3> rwfeorhewoi: try mounting your root.disk file : sudo mount -o loop /path/to/root.disk /tmpdir
<Dannyboy> \o
<rwfeorhewoi> in windows?
<rwfeorhewoi> oO
<DasEi> rwfeorhewoi: karmic uses ext4 as fs, the current drivers for windows to read only can do ext3, then you will only see the rootfolder, but no subdirs
<PeskyJ> on a machine that has windows and a partition and then ubuntu, is it possible to repartition it all into one partition with the ubuntu install, losing the windows partitions completely?
<d3vic3> rwfeorhewoi: no, under linux
<rwfeorhewoi> cant i mount the file by just double clicking it under Linux?
<DasEi> rwfeorhewoi: to access that, have to boot a live cd, and do what d3vic3 saiys
<aseemb> @PeskyJ I believe you can choose to "expand" your ubuntu partition to take up the entire drive
<Scombr0> SpaceGhostC2C, it was really easy, following the first post here: http://php.net/manual/en/ref.pcntl.php
<Scombr0> No errors at all :]
<almoxarife> rwfeorhewoi: I think in the end you are going to have to re-install via wubi, I learned a lesson from the same type of crash you are talking about, on the next re-installed wubi include package 'sbackup' , keep the backup folder off the root.disk, when it crashes again, and it will, you can re-install wubi and take your home dir off of the backup, everything else I found time consuming
<DasEi> !iso |  rwfeorhewoi
<ubottu> rwfeorhewoi: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rwfeorhewoi> Because that's what i already did and the new drive hadn't any data on it
<PeskyJ> aseemb: and that won't destroy the ubuntu install?
<DasEi> rwfeorhewoi: and truly, do a dualboot, this wubi apart from a look is a pain always concerning recovery
<almoxarife> DasEi: yes it is
<Lord-Readman> Ryan you even here? http://impoll.net/cgi-bin/v.cgi?p=10231&r=9 then you can install x68k linux
<almoxarife> wubi crashes on my machine usually after a kernel upgrade, no idea why
<rwfeorhewoi> i've got no idea what to do actually ... :-(
<rwfeorhewoi> you guys surely want to help me... but i guess im too new concerning this topic
<rwfeorhewoi> :-(
<daftykins> Hi all, can anyone suggest why this config might not automatically set the defined modeline please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/379405/ Thanks in advance :)
<Praetor> does anybody know if Adobe CS4 has issues under Wine?
<DasEi> rwfeorhewoi: have you got a live cd ?
<daftykins> Praetor: the wine website has a list of application compatibility
<deepocean> What virtualization software is available to Linux?>
<Praetor> ty
<aseemb> PeskyJ: hmm, that's an interesting question, i think i read someplace that if your harddrive has the windows partition before the linux partition, you will not be able to grow it because you can only expand the end of ext3 partitions with gparted
<DasEi> !virtualization | deepocean
<ubottu> deepocean: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<daftykins> deepocean: loads, vmware, virtualbox, KVM, Xen, etc
<djustice> ello channel. how do i generate /boot/vmlinuz again? i seem to have misplaced it...
<rwfeorhewoi> i also got ubuntu installed (again=
<Praetor> vmware works on linux
<PeskyJ> aseemb: yeah - that makes sense
<deepocean> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rwfeorhewoi> Is that okay too?
<DasEi> deepocean: I use virtualbox a lot
<PeskyJ> aseemb: I suppose you could make a drive image then trash the drive and start over putting the drive image then extending it
<almoxarife> rwfeorhewoi: do this, it will save you a big headache, un-install wubi via windows, re-install wubi, get the package that does a simple backup, do backup at least the home folder, wait for the next crash :), re-install wubi, get you home folder from the backup
<DasEi> deepocean: ubott.. is the channel ro-bot
<aseemb> PeskyJ: yes i suppose that should work
<Scombr0> Where can I find the php binary file?
<DasEi> rwfeorhewoi: better leave wubi entirely, do a dualboot, so people can help you then
<deepocean> DasEi Which of the applications is more mature ? VirtualBox or for example VmWare KVM?
<blakkheim> Scombr0: whereis psp
<blakkheim> Scombr0: whereis php*
<DasEi> deepocean: mature ?
<almoxarife> DasEi: yes, that is true
<silence_> I am trying to run a script with perl /path/to/scrip. What file extention should it be?
<Dannyboy> \o
<Scombr0> That's the problem blakkheim, i'm not very familiar with Ubuntu.
<blakkheim> silence_: doesn't matter in linux
<deepocean> DasEi Most stable and easy to use.
<blakkheim> Scombr0: i just gave you the command to run; "whereis php"
<wrightrocket> silence_: conventionally .pl
<Scombr0> Oh..
<Scombr0> Heh, thanks blakkheim, my bad.
<silence_> wrightrocket how do I make a .pl?
<blakkheim> Scombr0: it's probably in /usr/bin
<blakkheim> silence_: mv perlscript perlscript.pl
<Scombr0> blakkheim: i got -> php:
<wrightrocket> silence_: any text editor
<Sensiva> Scombr0 then its not installed
<Scombr0> Sensiva, it is installed, installed it with apt.
<Scombr0> And it's working.
<DasEi> deepocean: vmware and virtualbox are both, whereas vmware only the player is free for private use, can use a trial to set up v-machines or use 'done ones , is why I prefer vbox
<Sensiva> Scombr0 then try which php
<Scombr0> I supose i had to do: whereis php5
<almoxarife> vbox is great
<almoxarife> and free
<Sensiva> vbox is awesome spectacular
<s1ck7e[AFK]> Is Away Reason: Away From Keyboard
<DasEi> !pm | rwfeorhewoi
<ubottu> rwfeorhewoi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<deepocean> How about performance wise. VirtualBox vs VmWare. Which is faster
<deepocean> or kvm?
<rwfeorhewoi> So i guess i cant be helped and my files are lost because i used wubi ?
<Sensiva> deepocean the fastest is xen, but installing it is pain in the butt, vbox is FOSS and lightweight virtualizer
<almoxarife> virtualbox is fast given enough ram
<deepocean> Sensiva FOSS?
<Sensiva> Free Open Source Software
<deepocean> I see
<meowbuntu> whats teh command to get all my installed drives info in terminal again
<DasEi> deepocean: that's a bit a metaquestion: the more comfortable and easy to use, the bigger the ressource hunger will be, things like quemu or kvm are harder to use, but "closer" to the host, concerning vmware and vbox they have their specialities, but I'd say same in the mainpart concerning speed
<John-_> How do I find out how much memory my video card has? Using 9.10
<Sensiva> meowbuntu sudo fdisk -l or sudo blkid
<deepocean> DasEi I see. Very broadly what is the specialty of VirtualBox and VmWare?
<DasEi> John-_: lshw
<DasEi> deepocean: you can use almost any common os in them
<John-_> Hmm, and from there? I can copy & paste a relevant section
<seanbrystone> is ubuntuforums.org ubuntu's main forums?
<DasEi> seanbrystone: y
<seanbrystone> theres a URL on one of their HOWTO's that need changing/deleting
<deepocean> DasEi Lets try Ubuntu then :)
<deepocean> downloading ...
<Wispring> SpaceGhostC2C, ok I got to work once the drivers were installed..thanks for your help : )))
<DasEi> deepocean: for questions here and then, my vbox contains ~derivatives of *nix right now
<John-_>  *-display:0
<John-_>              description: VGA compatible controller
<John-_>              product: Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<John-_>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<John-_>              physical id: 2
<John-_>              bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<FloodBot1> John-_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deepocean> How long does a Ubuntu install take approximately?
<seanbrystone> the link for the "Online modelin generator" needs updating on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=454217, the guy that used to run it, has died 2 years ago
<DasEi> John-_: that's an ob-card, sharing ram , you set amount in bios
<John-_> ok
<Sensiva> deepocean depends on your hardware resources, and how you are installing
<DasEi> deepocean: vbox ? machine specs ?
<deepocean> Sensiva I am installing the 9.10 cd (700mb) on a dual core 2 laptop 1.86ghz with 3gb ram
<Sensiva> deepocean using LiveCD or AlternateCD ?
<DasEi> deepocean: on my oc'd c2d with 4 g ram less than an hour, standard install in vbox
<PeskyJ> is sshd provided by openssh-server?
<deepocean> Sensiva I downloaded the desktop edition from Ubuntu Frontpage: ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386
<PeskyJ> just wondering what package I need to install :P
<DasEi> PeskyJ: yes, can use scp
<Sensiva> That's the LiveCD, it won't take more than 30 minutes
<Sensiva> Good Luck!
<deepocean> Sensiva thanks
<PeskyJ> DasEi: yes, to use scp is precisely why I want to run sshd :)
<DasEi> PeskyJ: will wwork
<meowbuntu> anyone know how i can mount my /dev/sda2 partition from my live cd
<DasEi> deepocean: just a tip: give it much ram at install in vbox, can lower it later, that pushes installation speed
<DasEi> meowbuntu: sure
<Sensiva> meowbuntu double clicking it in Nautilus will mount it automatically
<DasEi> meowbuntu: open trml
<hemant> Hi, I upgraded today to lucid lynx on my macbook pro
<hemant> since the upgrade I am not able to use my keyboard on the login screen.
<DasEi> !lucid | hemant
<ubottu> hemant: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<hemant> ubottu: thanks, I will bug people there.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sensiva> and don't bug anyone, just report the bug :D
<beeftube> Is it legal for me to use the ubuntu logo on my business card? I want to advertise that I specialize in ubuntu Linux :D
<DasEi> he
<deepocean> DasEi thanks for the tip
<deepocean> I am almost done with cd download
<Lord-Readman> beeftube, if you are an ubuntu member
<Lord-Readman> you can carry ubuntu business cards
<beeftube> member of the forum Lord-Readman ?
#ubuntu 2010-02-19
<Lord-Readman> one second
<Lord-Readman> i might not be correct
<beeftube> ok thanks :)
<Lord-Readman> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Lord-Readman> As a Member you will get an email address @ubuntu.com and the right to carry Ubuntu business cards too
<Lord-Readman> but I dont know if that answers your question on just using the ubuntu logo for your own business
<deepocean> DasEi My current C drive is 30gb. Can I leave my D drive untouched and install Ubuntu on C. Otherwise I have to copy my entire D drive to external disk and that will quiet some time.
<Lord-Readman> sorry I cant be of any more help
<epitaph> Greetings. I have quite an interesting problem. A laptop that has ubuntu installed on it decided to short something and has made the touchpad/keyboard totally unusable. It also has made the USB ports unusable. The computer boots up without issue to the login screen and I can get it on my home network. The problem is I need to get a few files off of it, but there is no remote/SSH configured that I know of.
<deepocean> Sensiva My current C drive is 30gb. Can I leave my D drive untouched and install Ubuntu on C. Otherwise I have to copy my entire D drive to external disk and that will quiet some time.
<Sensiva> deepocean Are you dual booting with Windows?
<Big_D_271> anyone have trouble with Marvell 88E8053 Ethernet on Karmic update?
<AiR_> witam :)
<deepocean> Sensiva I will leave windows and access it through VmWare Virtual Box.
<Sensiva> o.O
<GodfatherofEire> Say, is there any program in the repos for defragging a drive? (Trying to do an offline defrag, so it'll run a bit faster)
<Sensiva> deepocean you can't access your current Windows installtion thru VMs software
<epitaph> there's not really much of a point of defragmenting an EXT/journaled file systej
<Slart> GodfatherofEire: nothing simple and easy, afaik
<GodfatherofEire> Slart, I dont need easy or simple
<DasEi> deepocean: sry, was away a second, yes can, safest bet is to remove d when installing to c, all c-data will be lost, but didn't you say vbox ?
<GodfatherofEire> Just something that'll do the job, and fast
<Big_D_271> anyone have trouble with Marvell 88E8053 Ethernet on Karmic update?
<Slart> GodfatherofEire: I once created a script that went through the larger files on the drive and took the most fragmented ones and moved them to another drive and then back.. letting that run for a while helped somewhat..
<deepocean> DasEi Sensiva My idea is to install Ubuntu to my current C disk and leave D drive untouched.
<GodfatherofEire> Slart, well, I dont have another drive, and that'd probably just be slower than an on-line defrag
<richRemer> I have an app that has an icon in the Gnome menu and in the dock, but when I alt+Tab, there is no icon.  I am using compiz for the windowing.  How can I set the icon?
<Slart> GodfatherofEire: it was the only solution I found..
<Sensiva> deepocean okay, but this will lead to losing your current Windows installation.
<GodfatherofEire> Slart, alright
<deepocean> Sensiva Yes that is no problem.
<Sensiva> deepocean If I were you, I won't do it
<DasEi> deepocean: that should work, just make sure c is first drive (bios) as the installer used to install grub to first hd
<deepocean> Sensiva back data up first?
<kopyka> :D
<Sensiva> deepocean but the short answer to your question is yes you can install on C and leave D untouched
<abjerk> Question, is Samba installed by default on Ubuntu 9.10?  I would like to access files from other computers on my network, however, they are Windows machines in their own workgroup.
<PingFloyd> if you copy all the files over to another filesystem and back, it will defrag it.
<deepocean> Ok I will back all data up first.
<deepocean> Beter be safe than sorry
<Sensiva> deepocean not only a data backup, since you are using Ubuntu for the first time, you should have an existing OS installed you are familiar with in case of emergency
<PingFloyd> there is also tools to defrag ext2
<Big_D_271> I need help connecting... I upgraded from jaunty, and now my network will not connect... please help
<PingFloyd> but you generally don't need to defrag ext2/3/4 filesystems
<Slart> GodfatherofEire: the best solution might be to just not fill the drive up fully.. if you leave 10-20% free fragmentation shouldn't be a problem.. unless you do something extreme to your machine
<epitaph> Greetings. I have quite an interesting problem. A laptop that has ubuntu installed on it decided to short something and has made the touchpad/keyboard totally unusable. It also has made the USB ports unusable. The computer boots up without issue to the login screen and I can get it on my home network. The problem is I need to get a few files off of it, but there is no remote/SSH configured that I know of.
<will> can anyone help me with...I have a work pc which i installed ubuntu 9.1 I would like to set it up so I can sign in on my network account. the server is a pc. who do I set up the users accounts?
<deepocean> Sensiva normally I would agree. However this I need to reinstall windows anyway because it is getting very slow again.
<epitaph> (trying one more time)
<Sensiva> deepocean Back up, then you are good to go
<DasEi> epitaph: easy, if you got network and another pc running in your subnet
<epitaph> DasEi: do explain
<epitaph> (i have both of those)
<DasEi> epitaph: bootup lappi, sudo apt-get install ssh*, pull down any existing firewall, access from other pc with ssh and ipadress of lappi (ifconfig on lappi tells you), to configure ssh
<epitaph> right. well I would just do it from the laptop if I could use a keyboard on it
<epitaph> it won't recognize USB devices, and the keyboard/touchpad on the device do not work
<epitaph> so unfortunately i'm up a creek
<epitaph> thanks
<epitaph> for your suggestion
<epitaph> I think the only way is to physically remove the hard disk and find something else to put it in
<DasEi> epitaph: hm, boot a live cd, check if usb works (thumbdrive) ?
<epitaph> can't boot the live CD because you have to press a key
<epitaph> (yeah, it's madness)
<DasEi> epitaph: nah, can use knoppix
<epitaph> that's not exactly going to magically fix the hardware and make it work
<epitaph> plus, i meant that you have to press a key to tell the laptop to boot off the CD
<DasEi> epitaph: is what I wonder, sure is physically broken ? checked bios for disabled usb ?
<epitaph> you can't get into the bios because you can't press any keys
<DasEi> epitaph: no, the lives wait a time, then continue booting
<DasEi> epitaph: and no jacks for another console ? my lappy has, mouse, too
<epitaph> even if you get a live environment to bootup without input, you still can't interact with it
<epitaph> not on this one unfortunately
<epitaph> there's network/power/modem/audio/usb/vga
<Dannyboy> \o
<anomoly> hello all, looking for some help w/ installing a dual boot but the live cd not recognizing my hard drive
<DasEi> epitaph: looks like you will by an usb-enclosure then and put hd in there
<Ganang> is there any compatibility problem to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10? i saw in some forums some people concerning about it..is that true?
<epitaph> yeah, that's what i was afraid of
<epitaph> moral of the story: always install ssh/
<DasEi> epitaph: or open the other box, if ide/sata isn't the prob then
<epitaph> other box?
<Slart> Ganang: there's a new version of grub in 9.10.. apart from that I think it should be fine.. backups are good though, as always
<kim> I have a quick question. I'm trying to download a 64bit version of Ubuntu, but it only says 32 bit on the download screen? Am I missing something?
<Wispring> what if you connected another usp keyboard to your broken laptop?
<DasEi> epitaph: you said you have a working pc around, can try to boot hd there and install ssh
<epitaph> Wispring: the entire USB host controller seems to be gone
<richRemer> How do I find out where an app is getting it's icon from?
<epitaph> well i have lots of PC'
<Slart> kim: did you select the 64bit version?
<Wispring> ok..just a thought heh
<preston_> I am having a problem with flash player. I am running ubuntu 9.10. Can anyone help?
<epitaph> so that's really what will have to happen
<Ganang> Slart: thanks, i am not sure if upgrading will solve my problem, my major concern is to get my second monitor working with the open source video card from ATI , anyway thanks...
<kim> Slart: I'm at the download page, it has a green button that says 32bit. I dont see how to change it
<Slart> Ganang: oh.. don't know how well ati cards work.. don't have one of those myself
<epitaph> DasEi: won't the connection for the laptop HDD differ?
<epitaph> it's most likely IDE
<epitaph> pata
<Slart> kim: click the "alternative download options..."
<kim> ah, thx
<Slart> kim: it should show you radio buttons for choosing 9.10 or 8.04, and 32bit or 64bit
<DasEi> epitaph: it'll prbly be 40 con 2,5 lappi hd, can be attached to standard ide
<kim> it doesn't by default, so I missed it. Thanks for pointing that out
<epitaph> DasEi: alright, thanks for the help
<theface> !seen alder
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<KindOne> Sorry theface. I haven't seen alder around.
<preston_> I am having a problem with flash player. I am running ubuntu 9.10. I have tried reinstalling both firefox and flash player, but nothing worked. It says they are both working fine, but nothing I can't seem to load any videos or flash applets. Can anyone help?
<doolph> hey
<doolph> anyone know how to change the DNS domain name?
<fretster> howdy guys, anyone know a really slick way to generate pdf's from a scanner with acrobat pro level quality?
<doolph> when I put hostname -d it gives me "server.server"
<preston_> fretster: download a pdf printer
<Slart> fretster: nope.. there's a distinct lack of good scanning software for linux.. I use a vm to run some windows software when I need to do fancy stuff
<fretster> preston_: to create them from a scan?
<metropolis_pt2> fretster: the new ubuntu 10.04 will have "simple-scan" preinstalled, maybe theres already a backport to karmic
<fretster> is simple-scan any good?
<preston_> fretster: yes, you have to have good scanning software though. If you can guarantee some good software on that end then all you need it a pdf printer
<fretster> anythoughts on good scan software?
<metropolis_pt2> fretster: here's a backport for karmic: https://launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/+archive/simple-scan?field.series_filter=karmic
<cnvl> how can i fix my tv-out display so that the picture of the tv takes up the whole screen? right now it extends past the edges of the screen
<fretster> brb
<preston_> cnvl: navigate to your screen settings and change the resolution
<preston_> I am having a problem with flash player. I am running ubuntu 9.10. I have tried reinstalling both firefox and flash player, but nothing worked. It says they are both working fine, but nothing I can't seem to load any videos or flash applets. Can anyone help?
<cnvl> i've tried changing between 800x600 and 1024x768, neither option helped
<PeskyJ> nice one! I just managed to transfer my ~/.Private from my old machine and get all my setup sorted in one fell swoop :)
<cnvl> it's an oldish CRT TV, I'm using s-video -> y/c to display to it
<cnvl> it's PAL-B (or G, can't find the manual)
<PeskyJ> preston_: did you install flash player using ubuntu software centre or a download from the adobe site?
<preston_> cnvl: are those your only two resolution options?
<aaron11> hello! how do I change the permission of my raw file? it is currently holding up as root. I want it to be mine and root's
<preston_> peskyJ: I tried both, none of them worked
<cnvl> preston_: no, but the lower resolution options work just as poorly
<cnvl> and i'd rather have the tv working at least in 800x600
<surfer> Hey all
<PeskyJ> preston_: when you used the software centre, did you install the proprietary adobe installer? that one always seems to work for me on different computers
<theacolyte> I'm running into an issue with chroot, one that I'm sure you guys have seen before, Essentially, this guy had the same problem http://marc.info/?l=openssh-unix-dev&m=122640962523219&w=2
<Dannyboy> \o
<theacolyte> The issue is, with the "fix" suggested: http://marc.info/?l=openssh-unix-dev&m=122649589117496&w=2
<Dannyboy> \o
<theacolyte> It still allows a user to traverse a directory down and read a list of the users in the directory, which is contrary to what chroot is for
<preston_> PeskyJ_:yes I did, it still didn't work
<morph_> hey guys
<morph_> i need a little help
<preston_> PeskyJ: I have also tried different browsers, and nothing changed
<cnvl> i had tried playing with the TVOverScan setting before I realized that the default 0.0 was the value I wanted
<PeskyJ> drat, Evolution doesn't seem to think it's already set up even though I copied the .evolution directory
<m3F> hi!
<m3F>  i have a single question about a problem i am having these days with my iPod shuffle. Since i have installed Exaile 0.3.0.2 in Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 i have problems to handle my iPod, Even if i try to do it whether with Rhythmbox or Banshee. I am thinking about a new library that Exaile 0.3 has installed that is making the problem. Could it be?
<m3F>  i need a solution since i use Ubuntu to handle my iPod and now i have to use my PC at my office with Windows to do so.
<m3F>  I also have to say that i restored my iPod using iTunes and there my iPod works fine, but when i come back to my Ubuntu my iPod fails.
<preston_> I am having a problem with flash player. I am running ubuntu 9.10. I have tried reinstalling both firefox and flash player, but nothing worked. It says they are both working fine, but nothing I can't seem to load any videos or flash applets. Can anyone help?
<m3F> mybe something wrong with libgpod?
<aaron11> hello! how do I change the permission of my raw file? it is currently holding up as root. I want it to be mine and root's file. Im using carwhisperer
<aaron11> hello! how do I change the permission of my raw file? it is currently holding up as root. I want it to be mine and root's file. Im using carwhisperer
<arttra> he
<acee12345> how can you spoof ctcp version on pidgin. id rather not be behavior analyzed
<PeskyJ> arttra: try: sudo chown <myuser> file
<neezer> hi, I have a file that is a newer version than the one I need. I tried getting my ipod touch working and I installed a repository for some files....It has to do with my gvfs file. I cannot select an ssh file transfer in nautilus anymore. I need to revert to the old file. When select my current file for removal in synaptic it wants to remove all kinds of other packages too. The list of things to be removed are on the last page here: http://ubuntuforums.org/sh
<neezer> owthread.php?t=1407610&page=4
<morph_> can someone help me
<neezer> am I asking for trouble if I go about removing this then trying to install the older version of the file?
<morph_> im trying to start up to programs on start up
<morph_> but i cant seem to get them to work
<morph_> 1 is deluge the other is gmail notify
<PeskyJ> how can I make evolution think it's my old evolution? I've copied .evolution and when I run it it's still going through the set-up process?
<theacolyte> I'm running into an issue with chroot, one that I'm sure you guys have seen before, Essentially, this guy had the same problem http://marc.info/?l=openssh-unix-dev&m=122640962523219&w=2
<Dannyboy> \o
<morph_> to run them in terminal the command is deluge
<theacolyte> The issue is, with the "fix" suggested: http://marc.info/?l=openssh-unix-dev&m=122649589117496&w=2
<Dannyboy> \o
<marcules> Oh god damn it
<theacolyte> It still allows a user to traverse a directory down and read a list of the users in the directory, which is contrary to what chroot is for
<morph_> and gmail-notifier
<Pici> Dannyboy: Please stop that.
<morph_> i put that in there
<morph_> and its not working
<morph_> so can anyone help
<Dannyboy> yessir
<marcules> I hate that domain
<doolph> hello
<morph_> to me?
<Hyruo> como instalar um arquivo através do código fonte?
<doolph> if I am installing an openldap server, when it asks me for hostname what should i put? a single word or mydomain.com
<Drew---> how do you stop xchat from opening freenode/#ubuntu
<mercy> hello, does anyone have any tips for switching from Ubuntu 9.10 to Backtrack 4?
<conn> is there a command to see all mounted drives?
<conn> I am a complete linux noob :(
<PsychoMari0> conn: mount
<ticko> conn fdisk -ls
<mercy> try googling it
<aaron11> !ot|mercy
<ubottu> mercy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<neezer> conn: df should do the trick
<conn> ok weird, I can get into the cdrom drive via shell
<conn> but not in the gui
<aaron11> Does anyone know a program that can play a .raw file
<aaron11> Does anyone know a program that can play a .raw file
<morph_> HELLO I NEED LIKE 5 MINUTES OF HELP PLEASE
<Nikyo> Hello, is there a command that I can type into terminal, that will bring up the Compiz Configuration Manager?
<jimi_> Anyone know in pidgin, how can you get t to hide messages completely? I have hide message always , but it shows it in a faded dialog still
<Guest23585> open /path
<bastid_raZor> jimi_: ccsm
<Stanto> Could someone please direct me, or tell me, what linux kernel version Ubuntu 8.08 uses, and then which 9.10 uses please?
<neezer> where is sources.list?
<jimi_> bastid_raZor, what option would that be?
<bastid_raZor> jimi_: oh.. wrong person Nikyo type ccsm
<jimi_> oh
<jimi_> heh
<bastid_raZor> neezer: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rtk> 9.10 uses 2.6.31
<neezer> thanks bastid_raZor
<Stanto> Thanks Rtk, any thoughts on 8.08?
<mneptok> Stanto: there is no such thing
<timClicks> how is the linux support for USB wifi dongles?
<Rtk> 2.6.24
<Stanto> Thanks.
<Rtk> @tim, 3 dongle worked great for me.
<neezer> anyone know about reverting to an older package from one that is installed now?
<Stanto> mneptok: What makes you say that?
<doolph> if I am installing an openldap server, when it asks me for hostname what should i put? a single word or mydomain.com
<Rtk> Remove the package via Synaptic, then install the old one.
<Rtk> doolph, nameserver I believe.
<Rtk> dns.*****
<neezer> Rtk, I'm worried about dependencies. the package I want to remove has a LOT of dependencies that are also going to be removed.
<Rtk> Such as?
<johny> hey guys
<trism> Stanto: ubuntu releases are named after the month they come out which is generally April and October, so it is usually .04 or .10 except for 6.06, which was delayed
<JoeSomebody> i have a ununtu box, win 7 and an xp. one of my ntfs drives went wacky, chkdsk would not fix it, win explorer would not read it, and yet i copied all the data off with a karmic live cd. i knew this was possible, (thank you linux!) but why exactly is it that win cant read its own stuff as good as linux? be nice to understand that (linux newbie)
<mneptok> Stanto: 8.08? there was no Ubuntu 8.08.
<Stanto> trism, mneptok is there a version list?
<Rtk> It's every 6 months they release, hence why it's always .04 or .10
<trism> Stanto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Stanto> Rtk, trism, mneptok. Thank you very much.
<neezer> Rtk, all kinds of gnome things...gnoem-panel....gvfs, nautilus, rhythmbox, ubuntu-desktop....I have a large list
<Dread348> what is the default UID and GID in Ubuntu?
<Rtk> Do not remove ubuntu desktop, seriously.
<JoeSomebody> why can linux read "broken" ntfs?
<neezer> Rtk, I know....that would be really bad, and I'd probably have to reinstall from command line. I know how to do that....I can open synaptic from the command line. The problem is that when I reinstall it will it work properly?
<baconmayo> Any tips for fixing inverted color on a UVC webcam?  Google search has been pretty fruitless so far.
<baconmayo> The same also happens with my hauppage card, actually
<Rtk> I'm not sure. What if you didn't mark for removal instead of complete removal?
<user01> is there a command other than cat that will print contents of a file to the screen without pause?
<carbm1> is there a way to modify ssh forwards after you've already made your connection? On Windows in putty you can just go change your settings but in Linux with it being a command line I didn' know if it was possible.
<neezer> Rtk, I get the same thing if I mark for complete removal.
<macman__> hey all having issues opening a .jar file .. any ideas on how to .. i already install sun java 6
<Rtk> What program is it?
<chai> carbm1, what do you want to modify?
<neezer> carbm1: you can modify the computer you are sshing into, but then when you restart the ssh server in order to make the changes take effect you will get booted. You can then change the settings on putty and log back in.
<carbm1> chai: for example -L 2222:192.168.2.1:22 when actually I needed -L 2222:192.168.1.1:22 ... as an example
<teage> Ok i made a livecd.iso, but its not bootable. how do i make it bootable? In windows it was just a matter of adding a the boot file from drive c. How do you do this in linux?
<carbm1> On Putty I don't have to log back in after I change an SSH forward. I just make the change and its automatic.
<Rtk> teage: any errors?
<carbm1> On Linux I have to logout, then ssh back in with the changed -L command. I was just wondering if it was possible without having to logout and log back in.
<teage> Rtk, no errors, just says "no bootable media found"
<Rtk> Did you burn the contents of the .iso or the .iso file?
<teage> Rtk, i checked the files compaired to a iso all ready made and there identical
<chai> carbm1, don't think so
<teage> Rtk, no i did not burn it yet. just tested with vb
<Rtk> I'm confused, what distro and what burner?
<carbm1> Thats what I thought.  Thought I would ask since I just had a need for it.
<teage> Rtk, ubuntu 9.10 and i made the iso file using k3b
<Rtk> Was it a unused disk? Btw, Brasero is much better.
<nyqvist> hi people. i got gigabyte 4850hd videocard..it seems like i can't watch hd movies, it's laggy and delayed like hell..Even the .dvdrip movies are displayed shitty when i full screen them.. What to do!? Any codecs i need to install or what?
<Belserusk>  /ignore frigg 3
<teage> Rtk. really? i will try brasero. btw, interesting enough i thought maybe i did something wrong in making the livecd, so just as a test i extracted an already made iso to a file and remade the iso and still, same problem
<pepee> nyqvist, install the driver for your graphics card
<Rtk> I think you're doing it the difficult way, all you need to do is download the .iso and burn. I don't know what you did.
<Rtk> Also, extracting an .iso?
<ksbalaji> which app can I use to convert my PDF files to RTF and vice versa?
<chai> teage you made the iso file? like a custom livecd?
<Rtk> ksbalaji: can you not just change the file extension?
<pepee> nyqvist, you can try installing the ati propietary driver, or the open source
<teage> Rtk, i know, i made a customized version, really the only thing different is the casper files
<teage> chai, yes
<nyqvist> pepee, i installed the ati propietary driver, i'm on it now.. how do i install the open source and where do i find it?
<ksbalaji> Rtk, That does not work. I cannot edit such changed files in my OO. moreover, I have a old ver of oo without any pdf import ext.
<pepee> nyqvist, sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Rtk> @teage. Well, I don't think I can help, sorry.  I've never done what you're trying to do.
<Rtk> Did you ask the ubuntu forums?
<nyqvist> pepee, should i uninstall the propietary driver 1st?
<chai> ksbalaji, check this out http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=935095
<pepee> nyqvist, hmm good question...
<Clone29> selamat pagi...
<teage> Rtk, thats ok, i have done this with windows using imageburn. i will see if i can run imageburn under wine and maybe problem solved
<Clone29> yang indonesia mohon sapa saya..
<Clone29> hehehehehe
<chai> nyqvist, for nvidia open source drivers, they DO require that you uninstall proprietary
<pepee> thanks chai
<chai> nyqvist, dunno if it applies, but i'd do it just in case
<ksbalaji> chai, thanks.
<chai> np
<nyqvist> chai, the question is what should i do 1st.. i don't want to unistall the proprietary driver, it will ask me for reboot and then i won't get my screen to show up..
<Rtk> I forget the irc command to direct a comment at a user, anyone?
<B|aSS> ./query nickname
<chai> nyqvist, can you boot in recovery mode, if the driver is uninstalled?
<B|aSS> ./msg nickname
<Rtk> ./query B|aSS test
<nyqvist> chai, i'm not sure.
<Whitor> HI. I'm, on 9.04 and I have a question. I'm on a laptop, and when I connect an external display, the panel at the top of my laptop display moves to the external display. How can I keep the panel on my laptop display ?
<B|aSS> without the .
<B|aSS> :P
<Rtk> Gotcha, thanks.
<B|aSS> :)
<chai> nyqvist, that might work, all you really need is a console to install the open source driver, you could probably do recovery mode then choose netroot
<Rtk> Am I the only user here not using Ubuntu? Just realized this is Ubuntu irc.
<chai> Rtk, lol. probably. what are you using?
<Rtk> Arch.
<pingya> hi. i have flash installed but none of my browsers (firefox and chrome) seem to be able to use.
<Rtk> pingya, how did you install flash?
<pingya> does anyone have any advice for how to get flash to work?
<chai> pingya, if you've ever installed flashplugin-nonfree, remove it
<pingya> rtk, yes i have flash installed... it was working but i think there was an update for it a little while ago and now it isnt
<pingya> ok
<pingya> i think it is installed
<Rtk> Go straight to Adobe and download the .deb
<pingya> i will remove it
<EWR> hi guys. i just installed 9.10 Karmic and if i set my appearance to Normal or better, I can no longer see my desktop background
<nyqvist> chai, look what it have done >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/379450/
<pingya> Rtk, i am running 64bit so the deb wont install
<Rtk> .rpm is available too.
<josh__> hello all
<EWR> guys why can't i see my desktop background?
<chai> nyqvist, wow it removed a lot of packages.. is it working now?
<B|aSS> EWR
<B|aSS> using KDE?
<m3F> ok, again:
<m3F> i have a problem with my iPod in Jaunty
<EWR> B|aSS nope GNOME i JUST installed 9.1
<EWR> B|aSS like..15 minutes ago
<B|aSS> mmm
<EWR> B|aSS it booted up with a black background
<josh__> quick question..i am new to netbook remix have just downloaded a keylogger called LKL and now can not find it anywhere
<EWR> i had touched nothing
<B|aSS> never had problem with gnome
<B|aSS> got the latest update?
<chai> m3F whats the problem?
<nyqvist> chai, same sh** :(((
<pingya> how do i install flash when using the 64-bit ubuntu?
<Rtk> josh: open your browser, and find out where files are download too.
<B|aSS> all my prob are on kde gnome just work perfectly
<m3F> When i try to manipulate my iPod with Banshee or Exaile or Rhythmbox i have problems and the process fails. It happens since i installed Exaile 0.3.0.2
<Rtk> KDE is the worst WM ever.
<EWR> B|aSS i can see the desktop if i switch Visual Effects to "non"
<EWR> "none"
<chai> nyqvist, you uninstalled the old one, installed the open source one, and rebooted?
<fodder_> EWR what video card are you using
<josh__> ok rtk...even though it is already installed somewhere?
<B|aSS> what distro again?
<EWR> fodder_ 9200 se or something never had trouble with 9.04. animations are also slower on 9.10
<EWR> B|aSS : 9.10 karmic
<nyqvist> chai, nope. i will do it now.
<fodder_> you probably need the drivers for it
<ksbalaji> mine is openoffice ver 2.4 in ubuntu hardy. I wish to install oo  3.0 - latest ver, not available in my present repo. How please?
<bastid_raZor> pingya: normally installing ubuntu-restricted-extras will install a working flash..
<EWR> fodder_last time i tried installing drivers, my pc wouldnt boot properly
<EWR> i'd get fuzziness and rainbow colors
<EWR> NEVER AGAIN lol
<B|aSS> EWR dunno pal
<chai> EWR, if you don't install drivers, you won't be actually using your graphics card...
<pingya> bastid_raZor, i tried to reinstall the restricted extras hoping that it would start to work again but it didn't
<TCHebb> EWR: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=034d3ceb8c138f5c1e63577f71ce677b&p=8213877&postcount=11
<m3F> how could i know what is the problem between Ubuntu Jaunty and my iPod?
<B|aSS> chai karmic does all that for you
<Out_Cold> m3F, diagnose... what are your symptoms?
<B|aSS> karmic is easier than window7
<fodder_> EWR other than the correct drivers, i would maybe settle for less gui effects and use the basic video setting
<Guest9958> oops..
<chai> B|aSS, yea true, but not to the fullest extent of the card
<ozzloy> how do i get the mysql command? i did aptitude install mysql but i still don't have it.  is it provided by another package?
<B|aSS> hes 64bit tho
<Strife89|PalmTX> What's the easiest way to view a client's desktop to help them out?
<B|aSS> im 32
<bastid_raZor> pingya: sometimes there are add-ons in firefox that interfere with flash. possibly mv ~/.mozilla/ to ~/.mozilla.old   and restart firefox.
<Strife89|PalmTX> I'm running VIsta, they're running Ubuntu 9.10.
<rexha> I just installed GLEST from USS and it runs very slow , why ?
<ozzloy> oh i'm a doofus, sudo aptitude mysql didn't actually install anything
<chai> EWR, if the driver from 'hardware drivers' screws things up, try downloading the driver from the nvidia site, i had similar issues with mine
<Rtk> @strife: Use remote desktop viewer, it's already installed.
<EWR> fodder_ how can i reduce color rez.
<Rtk> Oh
<chai> m3F, you gotta post a specific problem, or error, or something
<pingya> bastid_raZor, thanks, i will try that and see what happens
<rexha> I just installed GLEST from USS and it runs very slow , why ?
<quietone> ksbalaji: have a look at  http://download.openoffice.org/index.html
<bastid_raZor> pingya: if it doesn't you can simply delete the newly created ~/.mozilla/ and mv ~/.mozilla.old back to ~/.mozilla/
<Testtube> I love ubuntu Just wanted to throw that out there.
<ksbalaji> quietone, thanks
<Rtk> @testtube, you don't think it's bloated?
<Testtube> Specifically the server edition
<Out_Cold_> Rtk, desktop may be bloated
<Rtk> It comes with too many pre-installed packages.
<m3F> Out_Cold_: chai: when i try to load music to my iPod using Banshee or Rhythmbox the aplication hangs up.
<Rtk> 25,000 I believe.
<Out_Cold_> Rtk, then build your own from scratch.. use the minimal/server install
<Rtk> Nah, Arch & Gentoo are available.
<Testtube> The minimal/server install is rock solid :P
<m3F> Out_Cold_: chai: and it seems to happen since i installed Exaile 0.3.0.2 in Jaunty
<Rtk> Ubuntu does look great though, just comes with too many programs I don't need.
<chai> Rtk, ubuntu server + fluxbox isn't very bloated ;)
<Rtk> Fluxbox, yuck.
<Testtube> Ubuntu server is a great product.
<Out_Cold_> Rtk, no way there is 25k packages installed maybe like 1200 on a default install
<chai> Rtk, hah to each his own. whats your DE
<Rtk> I dislike KDE, Gnome & fluxbox very much.
<Rtk> XFCE.
<chai> Rtk, fluxbox is definitely lighter than XFCE, maybe not as pretty
<B|aSS> kde too fat nowaday
<ksbalaji> friends! allow me to share my happiness. I just installed google chrome and was surprised. Flash works excellent! Felt bad that FF,Opera,Konqueror,Epiphany could not perform likewise! Speed also aaah!
<ticko> how do i set up a account to login in via smb or ftp from a mac ...i have samba set up and can transfer to mac but i cant log into my ubuntu from my mac
<mrpink57> question of a mount --bind I have set one up for a tmpfs, however the area I have it mounted from is still there.  Do these files still get bigger or does it all go to my bind?  The bind is setup in fstab
<Out_Cold_> m3F, i would lean more to it being an issue with exaile. i think it depends on kde libs?
<Rtk> Fluxbox is very plain.
<mrpink57> Rtk: openbox is plain...er
<Rtk> Being lightweight isn't a problem, I don't have a 8 year old computer.
<B|aSS> the only problem about gnome is the name
<Rtk> Yea, I dislike openbox too.
<B|aSS> everything else work just fine
<mrpink57> if you want something smaller then gnome but not flux I'd look at XFCE, very stable
<Testtube> You was just complaining about things having bloatware :P
<Rtk> The next version of Gnome looks very impressive though.
<poseidon> Is ubuntu 10.04 going to have yahoo as the default search engine?
<Rtk> Hopefully not.
<m3F> Out_Cold_: i use, gnome, but i installed and then removed Amarok here. I do not know your point.
<B|aSS> Xfce pretty good true
<Strife89> How can I set up my Ubuntu computer to be accessed via Remote Desktop over the Internet, rather than just locally?
<poseidon> Rtk, well.  I think they would blow that idea out of the water now that it and M$ have combined
<chai> Strife89, you behind a router?
<Strife89> chai: Yup.
<bastid_raZor> Strife89: portforward port 5900 on your router to your internal IP
<mrpink57> question of a mount --bind I have set one up for a tmpfs, however the area I have it mounted from is still there.  Do these files still get bigger or does it all go to my bind?  The bind is setup in fstab
<bastid_raZor> Strife89: be sure to set up password required. anyone can log on if you don't set some sort of authentication
<Rtk> Has anyone used Enlightenment? It's the only one I haven't used.
<Strife89> bastid_raZor: Will do.
<Out_Cold_> m3F, it could be that removing/installing the different apps might have removed a library that could cause issues.. maybe purging those applications and reinstalling would fix it
<mrpink57> Rtk: I have very briefly and did not care for it, I use dwm now.
<Rtk> Hm, it's just that I'm always looking for something better.
<Rtk> I'm always switching distro's.
<coz_> Rtk,  well I have used Elive  which is enlightenment with compiz
<chai> Strife89, what bastid_raZor said, and also look into dynamic dns if you want a way to connect without usign the current external ip
<Dunkirk> Anyone know why Samba complains about not being able to access "usershares", even though I haven't specified anything about them in smb.conf?
<coz_> Rtk,  elive is fine  I prefer gnome
<Rtk> Ah, compiz is great.
<mrpink57> Rtk: at the start of getting into Linux I distro swapped a lot, I have a TON of live cd's here.  But I eventually settled on Arch, and use Debian for server.
<coz_> Rtk,   elive  is not free however so....
<Dunkirk> Since I haven't put anything about them in the config file, I thought maybe it was something that Ubuntu had compiled in by default.
<Rtk> Hm, I don't want to pay for a distro. I'd rather donate to the project I like.
<Out_Cold_> Rtk, i think it's when you really get into one distro that you start benefiting greatly
<mrpink57> Rtk: which distro are you saying you would pay for?
<coz_> Rtk,  then I would stick with ubuntu and install kde   gnome  lxde and xfce  for variations
<Dunkirk> Out_Cold_: Agree. Most whole-heartedly.
<Rtk> Well, I've tried about 20. I love Xubuntu, Mint, DreamLinux & Sabayon.
<m3F> Out_Cold_: i purged and reinstalled Banshee and the problem persists.
<Rtk> Never ever will I use KDE.
<Out_Cold_> m3F, purge all the music apps you installed and reinstall 1 to start.
<mrpink57> Rtk: I shed a tear when I started up Sabayon I can't believe what they did to Gentoo
<slyco> yay for gnome
<Rtk> I agree, but Sabayon looks so great.
<Zack> hey guys, i updated ubuntu and installed the ati restricted driver via the gui and now my display craps out on start.  im logged in through the recovery shell.  any ideas on how to troubleshoot?
<Zack> after restart this is
<m3F> Out_Cold_: i will do that, thank you. Will tell you about solution tomorrow, today here is to late. I have to cook :D
<Rtk> I don't think I'll be 100% satisfied until I make my own from scratch.
<mrpink57> Zack: check your error log for xorg in /var
<Out_Cold_> m3F, good luck
<m3F> thank you Out_Cold_
<mrpink57> Rtk: LFS is waiting with it's documentation for you
<Out_Cold_> Rtk, build a gentoo sys then..
<jolaren> How can I know where my bluetooth device is mounted? My cellphone that i
<jolaren> s
<chai> Rtk, true that, i'm about halfway through LFS right now on another system
<mrpink57> jolaren: try just typing mount
<ticko> do i need samba 4 to share something
<Out_Cold_> jolaren, if it's mounted it will be in /mnt or /media
<Rtk> I think I will use Gentoo eventually.
<ZykoticK9> !ot > Rtk
<ubottu> Rtk, please see my private message
<Rtk> It's just a pain switching distros, I do this once a fortnight.
<mrpink57> if youre not using old hardware Gentoo is great, just enjoy system breaks
<Zack> mrpink57 ok so in Xorg.0.log i see that the ati restricted driver is not loading with a 'no screens found' error.  is this the right log or am i just seeing the one from my recovery console login
<sysdoc> Anyone having problems with amarok playing mp3's even with codecs installed for it?? Rythembox plays just fine
<kassah> how does one go about setting up a VPN? without it taking over all internet communciation just 10.0.0.x communications
<kassah> ?
<flupke> hello, sometimes building .debs with dpkg-buildpackage fails with the vanilla packages taken from the repositories, I guess this must be because of missing dependencies, is there a way to pull them all for a package ?
<mrpink57> Zack: the log is from what has happened only via error since recovery console did not error it would be from the previous session
<blakkheim> flupke: aptitude build-dep packagenamehere
<ksbalaji> I also tried sabayon. Its nice. Unfortunately lacks support like ubuntu.
<jolaren> nfsd on /proc/fs/nfsd type nfsd (rw)
<jolaren> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<flupke> blakkheim, great, thanks I'll try
<ticko> do i need samba 4 to share something
<Out_Cold_> kassah, in your firewall rules. also depends on where your firewalls are
<Zack> mrpink ok so clearly the restricted driver is crapping out. can you point me in the right direction on how to disable it from the shell?
<mrpink57> Zack: I do not know exactly how it install, I do not know what the name of it is.  If you find the name you can do locate <name> or whereis <name> then disable
<Zack> mrpink57 oh the other error is PCS database file /etc/ati/amdpcsdb not found
<Losha> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kassah> Out_Cold_, there is a consumer router on both my network and the remote network I'm VPNing to ( the VPN end point is MS Server 2008).. I'm using network manager to connect to the VPN on my desktop
<ksbalaji> Can someone try organizing mergers of good OSs? like Sabayon and Ubuntu? (do I make sense?)
<mrpink57> ksbalaji: maybe someone else understand but I do not
<kassah> Out_Cold_, however, since they have a normal cable connection their upstream is very limited, so I want the internet traffic to go over the local router instead of thourgh the VPN to their router
<mrpink57> ksbalaji: a place to check out distro's is www.distrowatch.com
<Zack> Losha yeah i read that page before jumping on here but it was apparent how to disable from the shell
<kassah> Out_Cold_, after connecting to the VPN it appears both connections are still active, my routing table just seems to have been tweaked to send everything over the VPN (besides the VPN itself)
<ksbalaji> mrpink57, thanks for responding.
<flupke> blakkheim, I had no missing packages, how is that possible that the bots build the .debs from the source packages ? (or maybe it doesn't work that way?)
<mrpink57> Zack: did you do aticonfig?  this would setup your xorg (I do not use xorg just hal).
<flupke> or maybe the .debs are built by humans ?
<teage> Is this correct? "genisoimage path/to/file to be converted/   path/for/output.iso"
<Out_Cold_> kassah, it may be possible to forward the different ports to different addresses using iptables or a gui app like fwbuilder.
<Losha> Zack: Well, I was thinking that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI talks about the names of deb files used to install the ATI drivers. You could use those same names to uninstall it...
<mrpink57> Zack: did you also do do a fglrxinfo?
<kassah> Out_Cold_, hmm... I suppose I could do such... just seems overkill for a laptop which doesn't have a constant IP...
<kassah> Out_Cold_, looking into the firewalls
<Out_Cold_> kassah, use those rules on your laptop.. it should work for dhcp..
<Yvier6> hey guys, i installed ffmpeg (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6963607&postcount=360) but i don't know where i can find the vhook library...can you help me?
<Losha> kassah: changing the routing tables to send everything over the vpn is standard practice (and some businesses require it, lest you open a security hole where someone can route packets through your machine into/out of the corporate network. It can be undone, but you should have a good grasp of what you're doing and what the risks are...
<Out_Cold_> kassah, you want to have your laptop internet using your local router on a 192.168.*.* and have your vpn connection on 10.*.*.* right?
<kassah> Out_Cold_, correct
<flupke> how are the .debs in the official repositories built ?
<Out_Cold_> kassah, i'll see what links i can find you.. but yea, forwarding/blocking traffic from each source would probably do what you want
<Bakeneko> I don't see TrueCrypt in any of the default repositories.  Is it on a repository anyone knows?
<kassah> Losha, yeah... I understand this... right now the security on this network is higher than on the remote network.
<Yvier6> nobody know it's very very important
<kassah> Losha, also... when you're killing the upload at the remote location with your VPN... there are problems
<Losha> kassah: ok, then you should be able to adjust the routing table using the 'route' command. I think you want an explicit route via the vpn for 10.* then a default route via 192 (or vice-versa)
<kassah> Losha, correct
<kassah> Losha, 192 is the local network 10 is the remote
<Losha> kassah: sounds right. Does it work?
<kassah> Losha, trying shortly
<Zack> mrpink57 Losha hahah. ok so the new thinkpads have switchable graphics with os detection.  it switched me back to intel graphics without telling me. :(  Once i turned that setting off in the bios everything seems to be working
<Zack> not sure ill stick with the ati card though
<Zack> heard they are sketchy
<kassah_> Losha, connected on a different machine here so that I won't get disconnected trying
<Losha> Zack: I've had good luck with nvidia and all linuxes, but then, I don't game...
<Losha> kassah: best of luck...
<seanbrystone> you have to have itunes to view the podcasts videos though?
<seanbrystone> wrong chat
<Losha> flupke: building good debs is a complex process, one I've never bothered to learn
<Clone29> anyone use gnome-shell? i'm have some problem...
<Clone29> help me..
<Clone29> at ubuntu 9.10
<Out_Cold_> flupke, something like here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<Zack> Losha so is the consensus proprietary drivers over open (intel)?
<andi_> how to use soundconverter in the terminal?
<ardchoille> Clone29: describe your problem. You do know that gnome-shell is still work in progress?
<kassah_> Losha, http://www.pastebin.ca/1802246
<kassah_> Losha, that's from the machine connected to the VPN with all the traffic going over the VPN
<Losha> Zack: Sorry, dunno, I haven't followed the politics in decades...
<kassah_> Zack, for ubuntu... diddn't know there were proprietary drivers for intel graphics
<MikeJB> Ubuntu Netbook Remix. USB installer. Is it also a "live USB"?
<kassah_> Zack, as far as I know Intel's sponsors open source drivers
<askhader> Does anyone here know how to get intel-hda audio cards (for HP laptops) to work in Karmic?
<Johnny1> Whenever I print something in Microsoft Office Powerpoint 2007, I comes out as something that is zoomed in on the powerpoint slide, Help ME!!!!!!!!!!!
<locyaw> Hello. i am looking for some help with a Logitech S520 keyboard. It works except when xserver is loaded
<Clone29> ardchoille: okay...i can check this..
<kassah_> Losha, wish I understood what the UGH stuff meant
<ardchoille> Johnny1: that sounds like a problem for ##windows
<askhader> Johnny1: Yeah, stop using Microsoft software.
<Zack> kassah_ yeah i know that was my question. is it usually better go with proprietary drivers or the open source ones
<kassah_> Zack, depends on the driver and it's state and what you're doing with it
<Losha> kassah_: I thought it was U= up, G=gateway, H=host route, but I'm 10 years out of practice with this stuff, sorry...
<kassah_> Zack, for intel... there really isn't proprietary.... so open source all the way
<Clone29> hallo anyone,i'm not have wifi driver for DELL 1014..help me to take this drive..
<Clone29> ^^
<MikeJB> I have 3 blank 4 GB flash drives. I need to know the technicalities of Ubuntu Netbook Remix's installer. Does it just wipe the drive and install over it or does it do some kind of partioning?
<kassah_> Losha, at least you're putting me on the right track =)
<kassah_> Zack, for nvidia... I use proprietary because i play games... and the 3d there is better for now
<Losha> kassah_: man route documents the flags. Wish I remembered this stuff better
<Dill> MikeJB, you will only need one of those drives
<Zack> kassah_ hehe yes i know there isnt.  my laptop has two graphics cards.  an ati and an intel
<Dill> MikeJB, a two-gig will also work
<flupke> Out_Cold_, thanks I'm sure I'll find interesting infos in there
<MikeJB> Dill: It's for a LUG
<Dill> MikeJB, but you can use the os before installing it
<kassah_> Zack, Intel... thanks to Eric Anholt has gotten waaay better lately... but I don't think his latest stuff is in Ubunutu yet
<Dill> MikeJB a lug?
<igie> Any Samba experts wanna help me share my printer and folders with my windows machines ? I'm having a hard time and don't know what i'm doing wrong.
<MikeJB> it's not like the good ol' days of 16 floppies to install Netscape 1.0 :P
<DcMeese> How would I go about TRIBOOTING with OSX Leopard, Win7, and Ubuntu?
<kassah_> Zack, it's in xorg-edgers if you're adventurous =P
<MikeJB> DcMeese: Bootcamp?
<DcMeese> No
<kassah_> Zack, as for ATI... havn't had one of those in a long time... so no clue there
<DcMeese> I dont have osx
<DcMeese> I have win7
<MikeJB> You're not allowed to install OS X on other computers.
<MikeJB> Not like the whole "you're not allowed" stops people from jailbreaking iStuff
<DcMeese> I know, it would have to be a hackint0sh
<kassah_> Zack, ATI I get the impression that it's better proprietary as long as you're not doing multi-monitor... but that was years ago
<ardchoille> DcMeese: as MikeJB hinted, we cannot support that here
<locyaw> Logitech S520 keyboard. I have legacy USB support enabled, it works in a terminal setting. However, when Xserver is running, i get absolutely nothing from the keyboard. I can post any kind of information that may be needed to get this keyboard working in X. Any suggestions?
<MikeJB> DcMeese: Perhaps go to one of those channels? I have a feeling Ubuntu is easier to get working
<deepocean> Good evening again.
<DcMeese> oh oh k
<Albi> is there a base system iso for ubuntu, kind of like the net inst for debian?
<MikeJB> DcMeese: The Mac part would be the hardest.
<MikeJB> DcMeese: I'd recommend installing Mac OS X via whatever hack method and then installing Ubuntu.
<DcMeese> i know
<MikeJB> Just plan ahead with enough space.
<DcMeese> win7 and ubuntu is easy ive heard
<Sensiva> deepocean How did it go?
<blakkheim> !mini > Albi
<ubottu> Albi, please see my private message
<Dill> DcMeese, yes it is
<deepocean> Sensiva, It went pretty well I am on ubuntu now.
 * DcMeese is excited about building his computer!
<kassah_> Losha, ahh... the 0.0.0.0 in there is where it defined the default route...
<Sensiva> gewwwd, feel the magic of the beans :D
<DcMeese> a'sfl
<Dill> DcMeese, i have it on my Eee PC 1005ha
<deepocean> Sensiva, I will play with MS Office tomorrow. If that goes well I am freed from Windows.
<DcMeese> Dill, you triboot?
<MikeJB> Dill: UMBC LUG... I was told to install Ubuntu netbook remix on a bunch of flash drives. So I am.
<MikeJB> For tomorrow...
<Talon_> I'm using ubuntu 9.10, and I can't figure out how to adjust certain sounds, like cd volume, line in volume, etc.. this bizarre sound thing only has one slider. I'm not used to this at all. are there any better mixers to install?
<Losha> kassah_: yes, and it all goes via ppp0. The only other route you have is to the host at 10.0.0.44. I think you need to add a network route to network 10.0.0.0 via 10.0.0.44 for all the 10.* addressess
<Dill> DcMeese, dual boot, not triboot
<Albi> blakkheim, thanks i know of mini, the problem is that has to download the base system while installing. debian has a mini like that but it also has the netinst which has the base system on the disc
<Dill> DcMeese, i would never do that
<Sensiva> deepocean I know its hard to leave MS Office, it will take sometime, but with some effort you will get used to it
<Dill> MikeJB, a bunch of flash drives?
<DcMeese> Dill, Im thinking about using VMWare
<DcMeese> but idk
<MikeJB> DcMeese: If I were to triboot, I'd start with a Mac
<deepocean> Sensiva, I have no choice. I need Visual Basic Scripts.
<bobg> I want to change from a 6 gig to a 20 that runs faster.  How do I copy one drive to another?
<icepeda> Hi everybody, I have a issue with my webcam wen I try to use GStreamer for AVrecord, when I use v4l2src it crash and then I can't access, is is some way to restart the driver without reboot the machine?
<Dill> DcMeese, i have windows7 and ubuntu on mine
<MikeJB> Just because of legal stuff and getting the Mac OS X to run properly and all.
<Sensiva> errrm
<Talon_> how do I unmute my micriphone?
<MikeJB> DcMeese: Virtualization would probably be best though.
<MikeJB> If your computer can handle it.
<MikeJB> Depends on your purposes.
<Sensiva> deepocean if wine fails, vbox to go
<Talon_> this sound controllers stupid ...
<soreau> locyaw: Have you checked dmesg and the X log for any interesting messages?
<Sensiva> this is how I live
<abel> Are there any software in ubuntu similar  with Homeshare in windows?
<deepocean> Sensiva, Yes I will use Wine for regular Excel/Word and Vbox for VBA scripting.
<DcMeese> MikeJB: So I should start with OSX, use bootcamp, and then install Ubuntu 9.10?
<Losha> kassah_: oops, wrong way round. You need a network route for 192.168.1.0 via 192.168.1.1 (I think)
<locyaw> soreau, i have checked the X log, but not the dmesg
<Sensiva> Good luck, glad you made it to the free world :D
<soreau> Talon_: Try 'alsamixer' in your terminal and use arrow keys for control and M to (un)mute
<icepeda> any body can help?, my device is /dev/video0
<Dill> DcMeese, ive heard that windows only likes to play in the first partition
<Talon_> soreau: is there a graphical front-end for it?
<icepeda> do you think I need to go to GStreamer channel?, because I think that's not related with Gstreamer
<patriotaSJ-87> hi
<soreau> Talon_: If you right click or double click on your volume icon in the panel I think it will show a frontend
<patriotaSJ-87> how i join in spanish ubuntu?
<soreau> ! es | patriotaSJ-87
<ardchoille> !es | patriotaSJ-87
<ubottu> patriotaSJ-87: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MikeJB> DcMeese: I honestly don't know how to do this. If I wanted every modern OS, virtualization is a lot easier. Plain dual booting is a pain when you need to switch.
<locyaw> soreau, i am not getting any unusual messages in dmesg either
<icepeda> patriotaSJ-87 entra a #ubuntu-es
<MikeJB> Tribooting with fancy install method is probably worse.
<Talon_> dclick does nothing, and right click I get mute or sound preferences, and those preferences are hardly worth a darn
<quietone> Talon_: the sound pref gui in 9.04 had more options. I also don't like the 9.10 one.
<icepeda> Hi everybody, I have a issue with my webcam wen I try to use GStreamer for AVrecord, when I use v4l2src it crash and then I can't access, is is some way to restart the driver without reboot the machine?
<RuediiX> Hello could someone help me with an Internet networking issue?
<soreau> locyaw: Can you check 'xev' to see if you get any X events from the keyboard?
<DcMeese> MikeJB: So you dont think I should even /install/ Ubuntu? Use only vm's
<DcMeese> ?
<DcMeese> or Ubuntu only
<MikeJB> DcMeese: Well, VMing under Linux is better. Windows is a processor hog.
<MikeJB> Linux w/ XFCE is the best way to virtualize under a computer that isn't ultra-high-end; I know from experience.
<DcMeese> MikeJB: that sounds promising
<MikeJB> The only CPU usage will be the virtual machine
<locyaw> soreau, i do not get any events from xev. unless i unplug and plug the receiver back in. but even after that, i get no response from the keyboard
<Talon_> RuediiX, like what kind of networking? Internet connection sharing?
<Losha> icepeda: I'm guessing, but you might be able to rmmod the kernel module and then reload it. Type lsmod to see the kernel modules and see if anything looks likely...
<soreau> locyaw: Which terminal does it work in? A tty console or gnome-terminal?
<locyaw> soreau, tty console
<RuediiX> talon_ When I connect my computer through my router it won't load two sites, but when I connect it straight to the modem it works fine.
<DcMeese> MikeJB, I have an iPhone, so I plan on using the iPhone SDK a little. Thats the only reason I want OSX
<Dill> DcMeese, ubuntu won't sync with your iphone
<soreau> locyaw: The best i can figure is that you may need to tell X to use the keyboard somehow possibly through an input device section of your X conf
<Dill> DcMeese, i'm told you can use and ssh, but i was never able to get it to work
<RuediiX> Talon_ I've heard other complaints on Ubuntu 9.10 on Rhapsody's login site (one of the two sites) however I'm not sure about the other one.
<MikeJB> DcMeese: You could try virtualizing Mac OS X if all you want to do is use one thing.
<MikeJB> As long as your computer can handle it.
<quietone> Talon_: a while back someone here reverted to the 9.04 sound  prefs. I kept a note that they used https://launchpad.net/~dtl131/+archive/ppa. Maybe that will help
<Losha> RuediiX: odd. Always the same 2 sites? Or different ones?
<DcMeese> Dill, oh yeah lol. So I think I'll probly go with partitioning for Ubuntu and Win7 and VMing OSX.
<RuediiX> Losha Always the same 2 sites, the Rhapsody login server and Linuxtracker.org
<icepeda> Losha: How can I remove and reload the module?
<locyaw> soreau, okay. im not sure how relevant it would be, but i have seen a few threads about this combo where the mouse is being read as a keyboard, i have have two mice showing up when i should only have one
<ardchoille> MikeJB  DcMeese: As I stated earlier, we cannot provide support for installing OSX on anything, including VM, as it's a copyright violation. Probably should go to another network altogether
<Dill> DcMeese, that's why i have win7 and ubuntu dual-booted.  that way i can sync my itouch and blackberry in windows and run everything else in ubuntu
<RuediiX> Losha: Linuxtracker.org I got permission to diagnose, and I can't access any ports on it through the router, but I can access it just fine through my cable modem.
<Dill> DcMeese, i can also wirelessly transfer files with my other windows pc's
<MikeJB> ardchoille: Didn't know about the virtualization thing...
<icepeda> Losha: How can I remove and reload the module?, I see some video modules and one is v4l2, if I remove it how can I reload it?
<DcMeese> Dill, Yeah thats what ill probly do. Thanks. Better leave before Im banned for discussing VMing OSX lol
<MikeJB> But I was wondering how you'd get a Mac OS X *install* CD, aren't they all *update* CDs?
<MikeJB> So yeah, if you're talking about illegal CDs...
<MikeJB> Not here.
<soreau> locyaw: That sounds to me like X is getting confused because it's not familiar with this keyboard possibly.. I would like to think you can set it straight in xorg.conf somehow
<Losha> icepeda: You can try: sudo rmmod v4l2 ; sudo modprobe v4l2 but the exact commands vary from one release to another....
<locyaw> soreau, okay. i will take a look and see if i can figure that out. thank you very much for the help
<MikeJB> Dill: Does Ubuntu Netbook Remix wipe the flash drive or just partition it?
<MilitantPotato> How do you get ureadahead to reprofile (?)
<kassah_> Losha, I think I figured it out... in the VPN config, under the IPv4 Settings, Routes Button, I selected "Use this connection only for resources on its network" then added a route Address 10.0.0.0 subnet mask 255.255.255.0 with blank gateway and metric =)
<Dill> MikeJB, isn't linux and mac osx all built on the same kernel?  that means that they are more or less the same when you get to the bare bones
<kassah_> Losha, seems to have worked!
<Dill> MikeJB, it gives you three options:
<Losha> kassah_: very cool. Peek at the routing table to see what it did, if you like...
<MikeJB> Dill: Mac OS X is built on FreeBSD kernel, iirc
<MikeJB> a forked version probably.
<Dill> MikeJB, 1 - you can run it off of the usb drive before you load it
<bobg> QUESTION:  Can I copy this working hard drive of Ubuntu to another (larger) hard drive (that is also faster)?
<soreau> locyaw: In case it's of any help, try 'man xorg.conf' and see the InputDevice section
<Dill> MikeJB, 2- you can partition the drive with whatever you have and ubuntu (this was a little tricky and i can go into more details later)
<Losha> RuediiX: can you ping linuxtracker.org through the router. What if you use the ip address to surf to it instead of by name?
<kassah_> Losha, yeah... that table is what allowed me to figure it out.. thanks =)
<Dill> MikeJB, 3 - you can format completely wipe and load
<coz_> bobg,  mm  I have never tried that ...usually I just clean install onto the new harddrive
<MikeJB> Dill: I'm asking about the flash drives I'm putting the installer on, sorry for ambiguity. I blame the English language when wording-confusion happens.
<Dill> MikeJB, that's fine
<locyaw> soreau, thanks. ill take a look at that as well
<Dill> MikeJB, it should all work on one 2 GB flash drive
<Dill> MikeJB, but i would use the full version and not the NBR
<MikeJB> Dill: You said it only needs 2 GB. These are 4 GB... so what happens to the other 2?
<bobg> coz_ That is where the problem started.  I tried that and have issues with Audacity.  I've been on their forum with no results
<Dill> MikeJB, they just aren't use
<RuediiX> tell losha nope, on either.  I've done serious diagnostics.
<MilitantPotato> How do you force ureadahead to retrace at next boot?
<hiexpo> hello all
<coz_> bobg,  audacity problems>>. mmm  I dont use audacity recnetly let me see if i have it installed
<Losha> bobg: in general, you can copy drives. Do you know what partitions you have on the source drive?
<Dill> MikeJB, just follow the directions and create the live USB with the .iso file
<RuediiX> Losha: anyways I'm going to try to run through the router with a version before Karmic on a LiveCD to see what happens.
<MikeJB> Dill: Well, this is for the LUG Installfest tomorrow. In case anyone brings a netbook.
<Dill> MikeJB, that's cool
<MikeJB> Thus the three flash drives.
<RuediiX> Losha:  I'll also try my Karmic LiveCD which may not have the firewall installed.
<barcode> sex
<VoTinh89nt> chao moi nguoi ,co ai VN o Nha Trang ko
<icepeda> Losha: Ok, let me try becuase now, it doesn't crash :P
<Dill> MikeJB, then you can repeat the process for all three drives
<Dill> MikeJB, you can also burn it to a cd
<Losha> RuediiX: it can't hurt, but I suspect the problem is on the router, not the linux host.
<bobg> Losha:  A friend gave me this drive with Mandrake on it a few years ago,  I loaded "intrepid" and it's upgraded to Karmic
<Losha> barcode: sex: Command not found.
<barcode> D:
<deepocean> Why can I not install "Microsofts Core Fonts" from Ubuntu software installer. It says: Not available in the current data
<Dill> MikeJB, do you need help with any of this?
<MikeJB> Dill: Someone else is doing the CDs. This is for netbooks, which don't have CDs.
<MikeJB> or Macbook Airs? :P
<hiexpo> because microsoft
<Losha> bobg: open a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l, then paste the output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Dill> MikeJB, okay
<barcode> Losha: bash: sex: who you want to sex?
<MikeJB> Dill: Though now that you bring it up, maybe I should make one of the flash drives have Ubuntu regular just in case.
<icepeda> any idea where I can start to study about kernel?, I mean, I would like to be involved with kernel and device drivers
<Dill> MikeJB, yeah.  the NBR was annoying
<carbm2> How in the world do you disable gdm in Karmic?
<icepeda> any good book or web page for beginners?
<carbm2> update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<carbm2> doesn't work
<soreau> locyaw: Another thing I am thinking, since it works in tty, maybe you just need to set it correctly in gnome-keyboard-properties
<Losha> icepeda: there are books written on the linux kernel. It's a large^H^H^H^H^H huge learning curve...
<bobg> Losha: I'm not that familiar with terminal......will that "post it" on that website, and then will I have to download it?
<Dill> MikeJB, the NBR doesn't give you a desktop to work with and you have to use these odd side tabs for the menus
<locyaw> soreau, I have tried that, and that didn't help either
<hiexpo> remember everyone google is your best friend many of the questions asked on here are out there on the web explained in most detail and can save the people helping here so much time and they can move on to more serious things that hjave not yet been answered
<carlll> i need help port forwarding
<asdf1> i need help with a mouse problem. can't left click
<blakkheim> asdf1: sure, i've got a helpful link for you to cl- oh wait
<asdf1> just installed ubuntu on this laptop, and i managed one click before it stopped working
<MikeJB> Dill: "I'm just following orders." I wouldn't have chosen 64-bit for the regular Ubuntu install if I were staging this event, either.
<icepeda> Losha: what is the best book you ever see about kernel?, I know kerner is HUGE but I would like to learn, I already saw couple about kernel and device drivers, are from O'really
<locyaw> soreau, i did just notice in my xorg log two lines: PreInit returned NULL for "Logitech USB Receiver" and "config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)"
<Losha> bobg: you run the command 'sudo fdisk -l' in the terminal, then browse to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and cut&paste the text into the web page. Nothing gets posted until you hit 'send' on the web page.
<MikeJB> Dill: Though maybe NBR would be good for iPads? Does it multitask and provide flash?
<asdf1> blakkheim, heh
<carlll> PLS HELP
<bastid_raZor> carlll: portforward.com
<asdf1> blakkheim, the right click and scroll wheel work
<Dill> MikeJB, no ubuntu "provides" flash, but it can handle it (sort of)
<Dill> MikeJB, ubuntu is a more linear os and doesn't handle flash very well
<asdf1> blakkheim, and i'm fairly handy with the keyboard, so i can manage, but the mouse needs fixing
<blakkheim> asdf1: does it work on a livecd/different os?
<bobg> Losha:  I give it a try later tonight........thanks
<Dill> MikeJB, there are a few apps you can use to do flash, but it isn't optimal
<shenzhong__> hi, all
<shenzhong__> i am a new guy here. i tried to get cacti-plugin-0.8.7e-PA-v2.5.zip from http://mirror.cactiusers.org and http://www.cactiusers.org, however, it's not available anymore. and could you email cacti-plugin-0.8.7e-PA-v2.5.zip, monitor.tar.gz, settings.tar.gz and thold.tar.gz to me?
<Dill> MikeJB, but all ubuntu multitasks
<FloodBot1> shenzhong__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asdf1> blakkheim, same thing on live disc
<MikeJB> Dill: Flash *does* make a computer fan like nothing else except for Vista.
<blakkheim> asdf1: you sure it's not the actual mouse that's the problem then?
<MikeJB> If there's one thing I liked about the iPad was lack of flash.
<asdf1> blakkheim, i thought it was doing the same thing in windows, but apparently not. upgrading ubuntu hasn't fixed the prob though
<icepeda> Losha: the v4l2 doesn't crash this time (strange), I swear I was  :S:P I will come back to you when it does again
<Dill> MikeJB, true.  I like flash, which is another reason i have win7 on one partition and ubuntu on another
<asdf1> blakkheim, yep. tried a different mouse, and the buttons on the touchpad are the same way
<icepeda> Losha: the v4l2 doesn't crash this time (strange), I swear it was  :S:P I will come back to you when it does again :P
<Losha> icepeda: It's just like taking your car into the garage :-)
<MikeJB> Linux with flash is still faster than Windows just starting to boot :P
<icepeda> Losha: hahaha, good one :P
<deepocean> Anyone installed ms core fonts?
<Losha> icepeda: may I pm you?
<asdf1> deepocean, i have... why?
<hudnix> well I just learned that if you have 2 drives mirrored with nvidia raid, and turn off the raid in the bios, it's not off as far as the ubuntu installer is concerned. It *will* do the install over both the drives as if mirror is still on...
<magn3ts> Hi. I'm looking for someone to help me move my home partition to an alternative partition and encrypt it in karmic.
<icepeda> Losha: pm?, I don't know what pm is :S
<Dill> MikeJB, but loading ubuntu is a snap.  when you put the usb drive in it boots to ubuntu, but with an icon on the desktop
<Losha> icepeda: private chat (message)
<Dill> MikeJB, this icon gives you the option to start the loading process
<icepeda> Losha: sure
<Dill> MikeJB, but before you load anything you are allowed to play around in ubuntu to make sure you want it on your computer.
<ouyes> is there a video repair software? one of my movie file can not be played at the last few minutes?
<asdf1> magn3ts, you can use usermod in terminal to move/change home dir
<Dill> MikeJB, after you are done messing around, and you start the loading process, it guides you through your languages and whatnot (standard os loading procedures)
<deepocean> asdf1, I installed them but I cannot find them in for exampel FireFox
<magn3ts> asdf1, how does that work with encryption
<Dill> MikeJB, then it asks how you will want to load ubuntu: partition your drive half and half, a custom partition, or a full wipe and load of ubuntu
<asdf1> deepocean, using linux firefox, or windows firefox?
<asdf1> magn3ts, not sure
<asdf1> magn3ts, i imagine you can move/change it then use truecrypt
<asdf1> er
<asdf1> mebbe not that since it's your home dir
<asdf1> anyone have any idea why the left click on the mouse and trackpad on this laptop might not be working? need to fix
<ouyes> anyone get an idea about my question?
<deepocean> asdf1, Linux Ubuntu
<asdf1> deepocean, hmm?
<newuser20> hello?
<asdf1> deepocean, oh, linux version of firefox
<hiexpo> asdf1, go into preferances / mouse / and check your settings
<asdf1> deepocean, well, they're for windows apps. you'd find them in the windows version methinks
<Losha> ouyes: what format is your video in?
<magn3ts> asdf1, uh, dm-crypt and truecrypt aren't compatible >_>
<newuser20> I am wondering if any had got something called "Distribution updates" through the update manager in Ubuntu 9.04?
<hiexpo> ouyes, whats wrong didn't read up
<kilrae> should I get 30 "New Installs" when running the updater?
<asdf1> hiexpo, checked settings. fixed a couple. no help. :(
<hiexpo> kilrae, sure soimetimes
<Ububegin> I am trying the jboss server using the *nohup* command.. If i do ./run.sh , it is OK running.. But if i nohup ./run.sh.. the nohup command just remains there , as if though it is hung.. It just displays *nohup: appending output to `nohup.out'* and hangs there.. Any ideas or hints
<ouyes> is there a video repair software? one of my movie file can not be played at the last few minutes?
<asdf1> newuser20, that means a new release of ubuntu has been released
<kilrae> it looks like something is requiring build-essentials, i don't plan on compiling anything on that computer
<hiexpo> ouyes, not that i know of
<asdf1> newuser20, ubuntu is a 'distribution' of linux
<kostkon> newuser20, yeah. the chrome update installed some extra packages
<hiexpo> asdf1, have you tried rebooting the system ?
<kostkon> newuser20, i assume that you have chrome installed on your system
<asdf1> ouyes, i find vlc is very good with damaged videos
<asdf1> hiexpo, has persisted across a dist-upgrade, so yes
<newuser20> yeah, have chrome. sorry for being slow
<newuser20> am a slow typer
<ouyes> Losha, hiexpo asdf1  .rmvb
<newuser20> these updates were bellow the normal security updates and made me wonder if I need them
<asdf1> ouyes, muh?
<ouyes> the format of the video
<trism> newuser20: it seems to be because they moved a dependency in chrome from lsb-base to lsb, hopefully they will fix it, I certainly don't want all those extra packages
<newuser20> some of the updates were listed as "alien, bsd-mailx, build-essential". should I install them
<kostkon> newuser20, yeah. you get the "Distribution updates" section every time a new package or packages are going to be installed. or when there is a major version change on a package that is going to be updated.
<asdf1> ouyes, oh. still, vlc is very good for continuing through corrupt places
<hiexpo> newuser20, alien is for converting rpm packages ,and yes to build essentials
<kostkon> newuser20, chrome seems to need them. at least for now.
<trism> newuser20: there is a thread about it here http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=13907a5a6c537d10&hl=en I'm waiting to update until someone responds
<Bash23> Hey guys, I need help. I'm trying to reinstall Grub and it wont work.
<Losha> ouyes: it's a proprietary format. Googling 'rmvb repair' gives a few hits, but they are all windows programs. I'd be very surprised if you found am equivalent linux program. Also, if there are *minutes* missing from the end, it may be too big a gap to be reparable anyway....
<asdf1> no help for my mouse? if this can't be fixed soon, ubuntu will have to be abandoned for windows
<Bash23> I tried doing this
<Bash23> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<newuser20> okay, thank you all for the info. is this chat open all of the time?
<asdf1> newuser20, yep
<kostkon> newuser20, yeap
<mrpink57> can someone take a look at this pastebin I am trying to make sure I have bound uzbl cache right, and my /tmp folder is now a tmpfs system http://pastebin.com/d19eb6b12
<hiexpo> newuser20, alien is for converting rpm packages ,and yes to build essentials
<ouyes> Losha, thanks
<hiexpo> oops lol
<hiexpo> 24/7
<Bash23> nm
<asdf1> ouyes, Losha most windows apps will run fine anyway
<Losha> asdf1: I don't see how you can make that claim. It's not even true on windows...
<newuser20> okay, thank you again all. Bye.
<ouyes> asdf1, it is not the case of mine, it can not be played in window now,
<asdf1> Losha, lol
<m3F> bye!
<barcode> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZoFIqvLhZQ
<Losha> barcode: please stay on topic...
<barcode> omfg
<barcode> i keep typing in the wrong window
<barcode> ill leave :P later
<ripdisk> i'm setting up vnc on 9.10. It works fine within my network, but i can't connect to it via my public IP. I think maybe it has to do with setting a public key, but i'm not sure how or where the file is to do so.
<asdf1> i really need some help for this mouse problem. i've set up this laptop for someone and if she can't click her mouse she's obviously not gonna keep ubuntu
<Losha> ripdisk: much more likely that incoming connections are blocked coming from the internet (if they aren't, they should be). Is there a firewall of some kind stopping incoming connection requests?
<kareeser> quick question: My laptop brightness keys are wonky, but I don't know which package to file it against
<kareeser> anyone?
<kareeser> asdf1, tried a different mouse?
<asdf1> kareeser, yep
<kareeser> asdf1: heh, thought I'd ask.
<asdf1> kareeser, and it's the same with the buttons on the touchpad
<ripdisk> losha: it's a fresh ubuntu install. i don't think there is a firewall. my router has been set up to foward 5900 to that box..
<asdf1> kareeser, mhm. sensible question. at least you asked. :)
<kareeser> asdf1: did you do an md5sum on the cd image and the burnt CD prior to installation?
<hiexpo> asdf1, unplug the current mouse and reboot and see if the mouse pad than works
<kareeser> asdf1: also - try hiexpo's suggestion :P
<asdf1> kareeser, no, but i'm pretty sure it's fine
<Losha> ripdisk: sounds good. What client are you using to connect?
<asdf1> hiexpo, hm. i haven't tried precisely that, but this has persisted across a distro upgrade
<ripdisk> losha: tight vnc on window 7. but the thing is, i can conect just fine when i use my network IP
<ripdisk> but not my public IP
<asdf1> oh, btw. it's an old ibm thinkpad if that helps anyone
<isolat3dsh33p> hey guys, where can I find the source for window list applet?
<asdf1> isolat3dsh33p, check their home page? check
<asdf1> *check About
<hiexpo> everytime someone does a dist upgrade something crashes it is just eiseier to download whatya want and inbstall fresh
<asdf1> kareeser, hiexpo, ok gonna try the reboot
<hiexpo> kool
<hiexpo> good luck
<vipjerrys> how do get yahoo chat
<isolat3dsh33p> asdf1, not given. :(
<Losha> ripdisk: um, does tight vnc on window 7 have any debugging you can turn on. It's obviously not a server issue...
<John-_> Yay Pidgin has an Ubuntu version :D
<hiexpo> vipjerrys, pidgin
<scobert> vipjerrys: you can you use another client , IE Kopete or Pidgin
<Losha> hiexpo: I always install fresh. Fewer problems...
<hiexpo> absolutely
<ripdisk> losha: no.
<ripdisk> i can't find a client that's any good for windows
<ripdisk> it sucks
<ripdisk> but i don't think it's the clients problem
<ripdisk> it works fine within the network
<FloodBot1> ripdisk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asdf1> kareeser, hiexpo, ok, i'm not sure if it's that or something else i did, but i can click again! woot
<kareeser> asdf1: glad to hear it
<asdf1> i may have just needed a reboot from something else i did
<hiexpo> it was a conflict
<asdf1> indeed
<kareeser> yeah
<Losha> ripdisk: ok, on the server, please run 'netstat -an | egrep 590' so we can see which port the server is listening on
<asdf1> maybe
<hiexpo> because when you did the dist upgrade in downloaded  drivers for both devices and than became confused on what to use so killed them both
<asdf1> thanks alot. good day
<phil> Hey guys
<hiexpo> kool your welcome
<phil> Can somebody answer a question real quick for me?
<Losha> !ask | phil
<ubottu> phil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phil> So I have Ubuntu as a dual boot via the windows installer.... is there a way to access files on the other OS? Basically, can I access music on Vista when im using Ubuntu?
<phil> I have a huge music collection that I cant really take off of vista in order to re-put it on Ubuntu
<scobert> yeah
<scobert> mount the windows volume
<Sagaci> phil, yeah, just make sure ntfs-3g and ntfsprogs are installed
<Losha> phil: if your windows system uses ntfs, you can mount the windows partitions and read/write them. It's not so easy going the other way though...
<Sagaci> phil: just click on the drive from the places menu
<phil> I see Filesystem and CD/DVD Drive here
<Sagaci> phil:  click filesystem
<Sagaci> phil: windows partition, voila
<phil> yea theres no "windows partition"
<MilitantPotato> phil, install ntfs-config.  System>Administration>Synaptic Package manager
<MilitantPotato> In the search bar, type ntfs-config
<MilitantPotato> Once it's installed, run it, and enabling NTFS drivers is point and click from there
<MilitantPotato> drives*
<phil> ok will do... ill keep you posted
<phil> thx
<Sagaci> phil: while you're at it, make sure ntfs-3g and ntfsprogs is installed too
<barcode_> Losha, i need help now! D:
<MilitantPotato> ntfsprogs is handy to have also.  Ntfs-config depends on ntfs-3g, that will be installed automatically
<barcode_> i accidently removed the wireless network widget , how do i connect to the internet now :(
<Sagaci> barcode_: in the panel?
<barcode_> Sagaci, yeah its not there anymore :(
<phil> installed the stuff, opened the config, and the "internal" was greyed out, but "external" i checked. still no windows in File System.... think it might not work because there are no seperate partitions? XD
<bastid_raZor> !resetpanel | barcode_
<Sagaci> phil: try sudo fdisk -l and then paste output to a pastebin
<Losha> phil: are you telling us you're running a wubi install?
<Sagaci> phil: or try rebooting
<barcode> !resetpanel | barcode
<barcode> its not working :3
<MilitantPotato> phil: did you shutdown windows properly?
<Sagaci> !resetpanel
<soreau> barcode: The bot is not here right now
<soreau> Sagaci: ^^
<Sagaci> ubottu on holiday man
<Nytek_> where did the bot go!
<phil> i never had to make a seperate partition... i downloaded a single file from Ubuntu site and it did eveything automatically
<urthmover> Is it possible for my bluetooth keyboard to bring my computer out of standby?
<Sagaci> phil: sounds like wubi
<barcode> how do i reset it? :P
<soreau> barcode: Have you tried right clicking on the panel and going to 'add to panel' and trying to add the network manager applet back?
<barcode> im on ubuntu-netbook-remix :/
<barcode> it doesnt give me that option
<Sagaci> phil: apart from this inconvenience, do you like ubuntu
<ubott2> barcode, please see my private message
<urthmover> I have the bt dongle plugged in and paired and the BIOS says that USB devices can bring the system out of standby....but once it goes in standby my keyboard keeps flashing "no connection"
<ubott2> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<phil> I would make it my default OS if it could play "real" games (hardcore gamer here)
<phil> i love it
<ripdisk> losha
<ripdisk> are you still here?
<Losha> ripdisk: I am. You'll have to remind me what we were talking about though...
<Sagaci> phil: well you could confirm it that you run wubi, then maybe you could delete ubuntu out of windows (assuming you used Wubi) then properly install it as a dual boot on separate partitions
<ripdisk> losha: vnc
<ripdisk> sorry, i'm cookng dinner too.. while trying to fix vnc
<Losha> ripdisk: oh right. Did you ever run that netstat command?
<ripdisk> but anywhoo
<ripdisk> yeah it didn't do anything
<phil> how would I go about deleting it off of vista? ( I want to give it a bigger portion of my hard drive anyways)
<barcode> i reset the panel, the wireless app still isnt there :(
<Sagaci> phil: what's your hdd size
<soreau> barcode: Did you try restarting the panel?
<barcode> yes sir
<ripdisk> billy@1337h4x:~/.ssh$ netstat -an | egrep 590
<ripdisk> billy@1337h4x:~/.ssh$
<soreau> barcode: How did you restart the panel?
<phil> this one is.... i think over 100.... i have 60 gb left, gonna give it 40 gb to Ubuntu
<phil> my main pc is 2 TB
<barcode> soreau:  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<soreau> barcode: That does not restart your panel
<Losha> ripdisk: run it again please, just to make sure, but drop the trailing zero netstat -an | egrep 59
<Sagaci> phil: ubuntu really only needs say 20gb, and that's still quite a bit
<barcode> how do i restart it then D:
<soreau> barcode: That resets your panels settings back to default. To restart it, do 'killall gnome-panel'
<diss3ntive> Ubuntu only requires 4gig
<diss3ntive> they recommend at least 8GB
<barcode> soreau, i just restarted it still, nothing
<Sagaci> diss3ntive: yeah but using it as a desktop main machine, need room for files, etc
<phil> gotcha, so 20 should be plenty?
<diss3ntive> yea, that was just the min specs, 20 is more than what it wants...so anything past 8 is for your files, etc
<klappi> 64k should be enough for everyone
<Sagaci> phil: yeah, definitely, and if you need the same file in Vista, you can just drop it in
<ripdisk> Losha: IT worked but i don't see the port i'm looking for. let me make sure it's running still...
<geekthras> okay so my laptop ran entirely out of juice, and now I can't boot an xfce session :(
<phil> k. and how would I go about uninstalling Ubuntu from vista?
<Losha> ripdisk: ok, standing by
<soreau> I missed the && killall gnome-panel
<Sagaci> phil: well if it was a wubi install, it should be located as a folder in c:/
<barcode> :/
<geekthras> how can I reset everything about my xfce session?
<Sagaci> someone correct me if wrong
<ripdisk> yeah losha, it was off
<ripdisk> turned it back on
<ripdisk> let me runt he command again
<phil> gotcha... ill have to take a look when im on vista... gonna write this all down
<soreau> barcode: Did you get any interesting messages when you ran that command from your terminal?
<phil> it should be just a folder in my C:/ drive? I should just delete that and should be good?
<barcode> spreau: nope
<barcode> soreau*
<ripdisk> losha: i did egrep 5900 and this showed up
<Sagaci> phil: take it slowly and it'd be good to have another pc on internet to make sure you have help if you get lost
<ripdisk> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5900            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Sagaci> phil: yeah that's what wubi does, doesn't partition, just puts it as a folder in your windows drive
<MikeJB> I copied the files from the .iso to the flash drive, but it doesn't boot from it.
<soreau> barcode: and to clarify, everything on your panel is there except the network manager applet?
<Losha> ripdisk: ok, and you told me you forwarded port 5900 from the router, so try to connect again from the outside...
<MikeJB> So I can't make a bootable flash drive the easy way?
<Sagaci> phil: you'll see a performance increase too having it as a native install
<barcode> soreau: yes sir
<ripdisk> losha: ok.
<phil> ok cool... im gonna go check and see if I can find this folder... ill be back in a few
<ripdisk> failed to connect to server, losha
<soreau> barcode: Do you recall what you did that removed it?
<bazhang> MikeJB, copied as in copied data? or used unetbootin
<MikeJB> Copied all the data in the .iso
<bazhang> MikeJB, that won't work.
<friendishan> hello
<MikeJB> bazhang: I know. That's why I'm here.
<friendishan> !ask
<Sagaci> phil: scroll down and do it their way http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php
<bazhang> MikeJB, use unetbootin to do it
<barcode> soreau: i downloaded something from the ubuntu software center and it was like "automatically connect without the wireless app in the tool bar" or something
<ubott2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<friendishan> anyone can help me for increasing my net speed?
<Losha> ripdisk: ok, run netstat again to check the server didn't die again...
<ripdisk> already did
<hiexpo> barcode, did you download wicd
<ripdisk> and it did not
<soreau> barcode: Is there any output from 'ps ax|grep nm-applet|grep -v grep'?
<friendishan> anyone can help me for increasing my net speed?
<Losha> ripdisk: running out of ideas. Check the forwarding config on the router?
<barcode> hiexpo: no soreau: nope
<soreau> barcode: From Alt+F2 run dialog, run 'nm-applet'
<ripdisk> i have
<ripdisk> hundreds of times
<DaemonFC> ureadahead is not working since the kernel I built doesn't have the module, but ureadahead depends on ubuntu-desktop
<MikeJB> bazhang: Thanks, would have never even *thought* to have looked for a name like that.
<DaemonFC> should I just force ureadahead out with dpkg? :)
<friendishan> anyone can help me for increasing my net speed? , it's 150 kbps but i get only 12 kbps download speed, any tweak or something?
<Crewsr3> I want to edit my grub 2 menu to make it really easy for a new user  can I edit the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file? to make these changes
<bazhang> MikeJB, which version of Ubuntu? are you burning from another linux install or from windows
<barcode> soreau: could not open location 'file:///home/barcode/nm-applet'
<Sagaci> friendishan: are you capped for the month?
<soreau> barcode: Ok, try it in your terminal
<hiexpo> where are you getting that download speed from friendshan what site ?
<ripdisk> losha: it doesn't make any sense.
<Losha> ripdisk: ok, go to the server, run telnet localhost 5900. Do you see some text?
<friendishan> Sagaci no it's unlimited usage plan
<ripdisk> well i'm ssh'd in
<barcode> it wants me to apt-get them
<friendishan> hiexpo everywhere the same download speed
<MikeJB> bazhang: I personally use Fedora but my LUG wants me to bring several USB drives of Ubuntu for netbooks. Someone else has DVDs taken care of.
<Sagaci> friendishan: is it only on torrents, as they may be throttled by your ISP
<ripdisk> it worked, losha
<Losha> ripdisk: doesn't matter, it'll still work. run telnet localhost 5900. Do you see some text?
<soreau> barcode: That's the problem. Whatever you did removed the package that provides nm-applet
<MikeJB> bazhang: Tomorrow's UMBC LUG's installfest
<barcode> D:
<friendishan> Sagaci no not torrents
<ripdisk> i wasn't saying it mattered, i was just telling you that i didn't have to leave this pc.
<soreau> barcode: So apt-get install whatever it's telling you to then run nm-applet
<Losha> ripdisk: now run telnet <public-ip-address> 5900. Do you see the same text?
<ripdisk> but anywho
<dsnyders> What is visual tearing?
<barcode> soreau:i have no internet :P
<bazhang> MikeJB, you can use unetbootin from most linux installs as well as windows to make another linux usb bootable live usb/installer
<Sagaci> friendishan: have you tried your connection with another system
<Mehedi_Simon> has there any free racing games for linux?
<soreau> barcode: ugh.
<friendishan> Sagaci yea
<friendishan> Sagaci everywhere the same speed
<craigbass1976> I must be numbing it...  I went into Epiphany's preferences and told it NEVER to accept cookies.  Yet when I go look at my private data, there's a pile of them.  Installing epiphany-extensions to see if that helps...
<ripdisk> losha: connection refused.
<ripdisk> hmm...
<hiexpo> barcode, can't you just reinstall the applette
<Mehedi_Simon>  has there any free racing games for linux?
<Sagaci> friendishan: you'd have to contact your ISP
<soreau> barcode: 1) Can you connect with an ethernet cable? 2) It might be possible to install it from the ubuntu cd 3) You could connect to the internet via the command line
<Losha> ripdisk: almost certainly at the router. Can you reboot it?
<linuxman410> <Mehedi_Simon> there is torcs
<ripdisk> losha: sure.
<ripdisk> VNC	5900	5901	192.168.1.68
<barcode> hiexpo:i wouldnt know how im a noob :/
<Crewsr3> I want to edit my grub 2 menu to make it really easy for a new user  can I edit the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file? to make these changes
<friendishan> Sagaci no i want some tweak or something, as per ISP this speed is ok
<ripdisk> but that's the settings on the router
<friendishan> anyone can help me for increasing my net speed? , it's 150 kbps plan with unlimited usage but i get only 12 kbps download speed, any tweak or something?
<FloodBot1> ripdisk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mehedi_Simon> How can i install torcs?
<barcode> soreau: how do i connect via command line :/
<barcode> i tried before with iwconfig
<dsnyders> Mehedi_Simon, are you talking about games like Pole Position?
<barcode> i guess i didnt do it right
<ripdisk> ok well brb losha i'm gonna reset it.
<MikeJB> bazhang: Yeah, thanks.... cross-platform is what I was looking for and it is in the repository. Fedora's (semi?) official USB thing doesn't recognize the Ubuntu Netbook Remix ISO
<Losha> ripdisk: why isn;t it VNC 5900 5900  192.168.1.68 ?
<soreau> barcode: What kind of connection is it? Encrypted? Open? If encrypted, what kind of encryption?
<Sensiva> Crewsr3 Grub 2 basics http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<barcode> open
<hiexpo> barcode, right click on the panel where it was and click add to panel scroll the list and see if it's in there
<Mehedi_Simon> no no. motor racing game
<nickaugust> ok when I "ln -s target linkname" it appears as though the directory i'm working in is where the symbotic link is... even when i 'pwd'.  can I make a link that will just take me to that spot in the directory tree?
<trism> Crewsr3: any changes you make directly to grub.cfg will be overwritten on grub updates/kernel updates, so ultimately it will just make it harder on the user
<linuxman410> Mehedi_Simon> from ubuntu software center
<barcode> hiexpo: im on ubuntu-netbook-remix it doesnt have that option
<zcat[1]> vdrift is a good racing game
<jumpnmustang> I have to agree with him. Its unlikely you can tweak it if you get the same problem with more than one computer.
<nickaugust> just for quick access to certain folders from ~/
<soreau> barcode: What is your interface name as listed by the output of 'iwconfig'?
<jumpnmustang> that was for friendishan
<barcode> wlan0
<bazhang> MikeJB, could be corrupt iso, check the md5, sometimes takes me a couple of tries to get it done correctly
<Crewsr3> Thanks Sensiva and trism
<Sensiva> uw
<friendishan> jumpmustang ok
<zcat[1]> also trigger
<hiexpo> barcode, oh ok
<Losha> nickaugust: yes, just use a full pathname for linkname instead...
<Sagaci> friendishan: it's unlikely there's a tweak or turbo booster app that's going to make your connection faster
<MikeJB> bazhang: Well, I wanted to try it with another program to see if it was a problem with the program and not the download... since finding another program is (theoretically) faster than downloading something again
<John-_> Most random bug ever: when I push either ctrl key, my peripheral laptop fan halts spinning
<John-_> more of a quirk than a bug
<friendishan> Sagaci there was some tweak i did before which made my download speed to 30 kbps before i re-installed ubuntu
<jumpnmustang> If you are getting that big of connection difference it's either your ISP, your wires inside your house, or you have a router set up for home networking and the router is set up wrong.
<soreau> barcode: Ok, do 'iwconfig <iface> essid <your-ap-name> && dhclient <iface>' where <iface> is the name of your interface, (wlan0) and <your-ap-name> is the name of your access point.
<friendishan> http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/08/02/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing/ this might work?
<nickaugust> losha:  with the '-s' switch?
<friendishan> jumpnmustang it's a wireless connection
<phil> im back
<Losha> John-_: congrats though. I've actually never heard that one before. There ought to be some kind of prize...
<Losha> nickaugust: yes, exactly as previously only with a full pathname for linkname...
<John-_> like, the ability for me to be able to boot windows again?
<Crewsr3> Sensiva on this website it says to go to /etc/default/grub to edit the file....for some reason I don't have that directory
<barcode> soreau: wtf i sudo'd and im getting permission denied
<phil> Yes there is a folder in my vista C:/ called ubuntu, and has boot folder inside
<Crewsr3> Sensiva, anythoughts
<Losha> John-_: greedy...
<soreau> barcode: You need to use sudo for both commands...
<jumpnmustang> friendishan wireless how? ISP is wireless by nature, you made it wireless through a router, or its a cell type connection?
<barcode> oh duh xD
<friendishan> hello anyone can help me do this ----> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-251509.html
<hiexpo> friendishan, it has nothing to do with linux it is on the othere end the connection there itself
<John-_> take it from me...never swap the locations of Windows and Linux between an internal and external hard drive...
<Sensiva> Crewsr3 are you sure that its Grub2 that is installed? or Legacy Grub?
<Sagaci> phil: use the method i stated before, http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php
<MikeJB> bazhang: I like the unetbootin interface better anyway, even if I'll never be able to make sense of the name.
<friendishan> jumpnmustang router
<barcode> soreau: ...
<barcode> soreau: i love you <3 thanks ^^
<nickaugust> losha:  i did 'ln -s /usr/local/nginx/ /home/ubuntu/nginx' but pwd still shows "~/nginx$ pwd"
<Crewsr3> Sensiva, yes this is a fresh install of 9.10
<nickaugust> losha: /home/ubuntu/nginx
<Sagaci> phil: via add/remove will hopefully clean up more registry entries, if any
<nickaugust> losha:  when I enter the directory I want it to actually take me to /usr/local/nginx
<Sensiva> Crewsr3 try ls /etc/defaults/grub
<ripdisk> losha: i'm back.
<phil> ahhhh thank you verry much
<friendishan> i remember
<friendishan> it was this tweak i did http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-251509.html
<Sagaci> phil: what's your download speed
<jumpnmustang> friendishan If you disconnect the router and direct connect does it make it faster?
<friendishan> jumpnmustang nope
<soreau> barcode: Were you able to start nm-applet ok now?
<Crewsr3> Sensiva, $ ls /etc/defaults/grub
<Crewsr3> ls: cannot access /etc/defaults/grub: No such file or directory
<friendishan> anyone can help me with this faster
<compuman> does anybody know if there is an ubuntu driver for the radeon graphics card?
<ripdisk> losha: same error
<friendishan> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-251509.html
<ripdisk> no change
<Losha> ripdisk: why isn't your config line VNC 5900 5900 192.168.1.68 i.e forward 5900 to 5900? You have 5901 !!
<ripdisk> can't connecct :(
<Sensiva> Crewsr3 sorry default not defaults
<mehedi34> when i try to open synaptic package manager it shows-----"Unable to get exclusive lock
<friendishan> jumpnmustang can u help me do this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-251509.html
<ripdisk> losha: is that incorrect?
<mehedi34> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first." what can i do?
<friendishan> Sagaci can u help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-251509.html
<ripdisk> losha: ok i changed it.
<friendishan> epinky
<Losha> ripdisk: when you connect to public address 5900 you want it forwarded to local address 5900 where the server is listening. Where did 5901 come from?
<bazhang> mehedi34, close the other application once it is finished
<Crewsr3> Sensiva, that worked I was able to open the file
<bazhang> mehedi34, you can only run one instance of apt at a time
<mehedi34> ok
<barcode> soreau: yes <3
<Sagaci> friendishan: can't help you there, and it's an old guide
<Losha> ripdisk: ok, run telnet <public-ip-address> 5900 again
<soreau> barcode: Cool, glad I could help :)
<phil> 15mbps
<Crewsr3> Sensiva, so I can make some adjustment to this file then run update-grub and I should be good to go right?
<barcode> +1000 for soreau :D thanks man
<friendishan> Sagaci no i require help with the installation of that
<friendishan> Sagaci i remember that was the tweak i did earlier
<Sagaci> phil: so 160kbytes down, do you have download quota issues
<hiexpo> mehedi34, what for the other to finish
<mehedi34> oh. thanks
<ripdisk> what the heck
<ripdisk> i can't even ssh now
<friendishan> anyone can help me with installation of http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-251509.html
<Sensiva> Crewsr3 exactly, follow the instructions in that thread to guide you on how to modify that file then do sudo update-grub
<phil> no
<ripdisk> brb
<jumpnmustang> I really can't  see that fixing your issue.
<Crewsr3> Sensiva, thank you for your help!  :)
<Sensiva> uw uw :D
<Sagaci> phil: i see, anyway. Downloading ubuntu and updates and extras will be about 1 gb to download, just letting you know
<phil> ok thx
<Quan-Time> WHY does ubuntu insist on locking out my laptop DVD rom
<ripdisk> dang thing didn't connect ot th enet
<Losha> nickaugust: so what happens now when you cd to /home/ubuntu/nginx ?
<friendishan> how do i edit /etc/sysctl.conf ?? using gedit??
<Sagaci> phil: once you're in ubuntu you may be able to change your repo list to your isp for free quota downloads for main, universe
<Quan-Time> its ALWAYS locking disks in there, and i dont know any way to stop it, i have to reboot.. anyone with ideas ?
<nickaugust> losha:  well I see the nginx smbolic link
<phil> yea im gonna check all the stuff i loaded on here and then uninstall... create a new partition, and then reinstall via DVD/USB right?
<Losha> nickaugust: ok, run ls -l <symbolic link>. Does it point to the right place?
<ripdisk> losha: i think my ip changed or something wtf
<MSK> Good morning ..
<loops> Quan-Time,  have you tried "eject" from the command line ?
<nickaugust> losha: yeah...
<Losha> ripdisk: if it's not a static address (which cost more) it *can* change when you reboot...
<Sagaci> phil: yeah, CD, DVD or USB is fine. are you 32-bit or 64 bit
<MilitantPotato> Quan-Time: adding users too the /etc/fstab line for your CD Rom might help
<Losha> nickaugust: so what happens now when you cd to /home/ubuntu/nginx ?
<Quan-Time> loops: holy crap it worked.. all software solutions deny it... cheers :)
<MilitantPotato> Quan-Time: Yea, add users too the fstab entry for your CD drive
<phil> well, i think i installed 32 bit vista and 64 bit ubuntu.... its wiered... its 64 bit compatible i know for a fact
<nickaugust> losha:  It looks like i'm in '/home/ubuntu/nginx/'  but what I want is for it to show me in '/usr/var/nginx'
<MSK> I am using Ubuntu 9.04 with lotus notes 8.02 (linux version) .. when i scroll over the messages in lotus notes screen will become black on some messages .. how to over come this ..
<phil> and what is download quota? i am running off of a university internet connection... i never heard of any limits
<hiexpo> phil 32 bit is better
<chai_> hi all, i used to have working sound, then I upgraded to linux-image-2.6.31-20 and now in sound preferences I get "dummy audio output" and no sound whatsoever
<Quan-Time> MilitantPotato: ok, how would i do that.. sudo gedit /etc/fstab ??
<hiexpo> phil, how much ram do you have
<MilitantPotato> phil: do you have 4gigs or more of ram?  If not, no need for 64bit
<Losha> nickaugust: if you do an ls, are you actually in /usr/var/nginx ?
<Sagaci> phil: 32-bit if you want, unless you really need to use more than 3.5gb of ram, you'll run into a few less issues with 32bit
<MilitantPotato> Quan-Time: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<phil> i think i have 3 gigs
<nickaugust> Losha:  if I do a list yes... but if i do pwd i'm in /home/ubuntu/ngix
<nickaugust> losha:  i guess thats just how it works eh?
<Sagaci> phil: then download the 32bit Ubuntu desktop edition
<MilitantPotato> Quan-Time: where it says defaults, make it say 'users,defaults'  (no quotes)
<MSK> any one please help me
<chai_> I followed a couple of troubleshooting sites, even compiled alsa from source, and still "dummy audio output"
<Quan-Time> MilitantPotato: kk done.. where should i be adding user, or is it my actual username ?
<phil> and side question: my gf is just loading up Ubuntu for the first time and she got a "Disk Warning" gives a warning about Reallocated Sector Count
<friendishan> sysctl -p for this command do i need to use sudo??
<friendishan> der anyone?
<Sagaci> phil: really depends on your uni but they might have a local mirror with ubuntu/linux files to leech
<phil> i do know for afact shes extrememly low on hard drive space, less than 10 gigs
<MilitantPotato> Quan-Time: only for your CD rom though.    users
<Losha> nickaugust: actually, I believe it's configurable, I just don't recall how. Try googling bash and pwd
<Sagaci> phil: in live cd?
<hiexpo> phil, if you were using vista and it was setup as a 32 bit machine it is best to stay with that option on ubuntu also no need for 64 bit unless you like headaches
<nickaugust> losha:  ok thanks anway man i'll google it
<friendishan> .... der?
<friendishan> sysctl -p for this do i need to use sudo?
<soreau> MSK: That sounds like a strange problem. Are you using desktop effects by chance?
<MilitantPotato> Quan-Time: not your username,  'users,defaults'
<bazhang> friendishan, der? what does that mean
<MSK> no
<friendishan> bazhang no nothing
<jumpnmustang> I love my 4 gig ssd with 1 tb external.:-)
<soreau> MSK: And this affects the entire screen? or just lotus
<chai_> friendishan, if i do it without sudo i get permission denied on key "vm.swappiness"
<Quan-Time> MilitantPotato: can i PM post you that one line ?
<Entelin> can you redirect where apt-get install installs stuff?  I dont have root access and I want to have my own program tree in my home folder with g++ in it
<phil> what does "disk has many bad sectors" mean?
<chai_> friendishan, so yes, i'd say so
<MilitantPotato> Quan-Time: yep
<ripdisk> losha: please allow twenty minutes for eating.
<MSK> soreau: Lotus and rarely on other screens too
<ripdisk> kthx
<Losha> nickaugust: try pwd -P
<hiexpo> phil, i am also on a 32 bit machine i  i have not found anything that will not run on it yey and i run cad programs on it
<Sagaci> phil: is it an old hard drive
<dsnyders> phil, exactly what it says.  Unfortunately it also means that your disk is about to fail
<soreau> MSK: I'm not sure what's going wrong. Have you considered using tomboy instead of lotus?
<Losha> ripdisk: now I'm hungry...
<friendishan> chai_ ok thanks
<ripdisk> lol
<phil> Ubuntu found it, and didnt cause it right? (shes getting mad ;) )
<MSK> soreau: As my company is using lotus domino software, i have installed lotus notes on the client side .. so i din't used tomboy
<ripdisk> i got some steak and brusselsprouts
<NoOutlet> Could someone help me set VLC as the default DVD playing application?
<Losha> phil: he's right. Your disk is toast. Stop what you're doing and make a backup of anything you can't afford to lose...
<friendishan> !lol ripdisk
<PeterT> !lol
<PeterT> !haha
<Helius> anyone know a good software to backup encrypted drive
<PeterT> !no Helius
<ubott2> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<chai_> Entelin, try getting the package without installing it, then adding --prefix=/target/directory when you install the package
<otaviojr> help
<hiexpo> NoobOmelette, what you want vlc as your default media player videos ?
<Losha> not half as annoying as hearing ubottu pontificate on it...
<hiexpo> oops
<Entelin> chai_: is there a way I can determine all the packages I need to download?
<NoOutlet> I want VLC to open when I stick in a DVD.
<Entelin> apt-get install build-essential pkg-config libboost1.35-dev libboost1.35-doc libboost-system1.35-dev libboost-system1.35.0 libboost-thread1.35-dev libboost-thread1.35.0 libboost-filesystem1.35-dev libboost-filesystem1.35.0 libboost-date-time1.35-dev libboost-date-time1.35.0
<Entelin> thats the stuff I want
<Entelin> im sure all that has deps
<chai_> Entelin, you mean dependencies? sudo apt-get build-dep packagename
<friendishan> !lol - ripdisk
<soreau> MSK: If you did not install lotuc from official ubuntu repos (I do not see the program in ubuntu repos) you will have to ask the lotus developers about this problem
<ubott2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> friendishan, PeterT please stop that
<Entelin> i cant sudo
<hiexpo> NoOutlet, whatyou want vlc as default for media videos?
<NoOutlet> Movie Player was the default. I uninstalled it. Now it appears that Brasero wants to be the new default.
<MSK> soreau:Can I configure tomboy as a mail cleint for Lotus Domino
<hiexpo> NoOutlet, ok one sec
<soreau> MSK: I have no idea.
<chai_> Entelin, ok, download the package, try to install it, and if there are unmet dependencies it will tell you
<NoOutlet> I want it to be the default for DVD playing.
<Entelin> ok thanks
<chai_> np
<NoOutlet> I was able to set it as the default for video files.
<dsnyders> MSK, I doubt it.  Tomboy is a post-it-note program, not an email program
<hiexpo> NoOutlet, ok one sec i gotta look its been awhile lol
<Losha> phil: all that music you talked about. Gone unless you make a backup *now*
<Evil_Otto> i'm getting prompted to download the file when I try to access a .php file on karmic.. I know this is because apache isn't parsing the php file, but i've not been able to find any problem with the config
<Evil_Otto> can anyone help?
<MSK> soreau: some times it is effecting to entire system (screen will not be clear).. I need to refresh the screen ..
<phil> not mine, its my girlfriends one thats about to fry.... shes wigging out, how soon do you think it will crash?
<Sagaci> phil: it's highly unlikely that  ubuntu did it, but as stated then, backup any files
<dsnyders> phil, no way to know.
<phil> ok
<Sagaci> phil: could be hours, days weeks, etc
<parscoe> my buddy has ubuntu 9.10. his sata drives are not showing up in nautilus.
<chai_> Evil_Otto, it might be a permissions issue, if you don't have permission to execute the php file it will just download
<phil> I just love Ubuntu... if it can find things like that and windows cant... power to linux!!!
<soreau> MSK: From what you are describing, it almost sounds like a graphics driver issue.. but not sure. Which driver are you using?
<MSK> soreau: I will be giving ctrl+alt+f1 and once again ctrl+alt+f7 .. then the screen will be looking good
<Sagaci> parscoe: formatted as?
<MilitantPotato> phil: Mine died hours after wards, I think I had a head crash.  It can take minutes or days.
<Evil_Otto> chai: permissions on the .php file?
<Losha> phil: impossible to say when. That's why you have to make backups...
<chai_> Evil_Otto, yea
<MSK> soreau: not sure about the drivers .. how to check that in ubuntu ?
<hiexpo> NoOutlet, ok you can go into system/pref /prefeered app's or the easiest way i have set them is right click on the file you want to open and than it will say what it is set as default than click open with other applilication and set it as default
<Sagaci> phil: same issue with fedora, it found bad disk sectors on an external hdd, windows didn't seem to see or report anything
<ballsac> hi
<Evil_Otto> chai_: setting the permissions to 777 on the .php script did not change anything
<ballsac> ballsac here
<ballsac> does ubuntu work
<MilitantPotato> phil: Most often, it's a sign the drive is slowly dying, you could have a few days.  It's likely been like that awhile, time to get a new drive :)
<parscoe> this is shortly after installing ifuse to allow ipod . formatted as fat32 and ntfs .. but they are not showing up at all in " computer " section
<bazhang> ballsac, yes
<soreau> MSK: Well you could look at the X log, but I can probably guess if you show the output of 'lspci|grep VGA'
<ballsac> i checked ubuntu in 2008 and it did not work back then
<MilitantPotato> ballsac: easy troll is easy
<ballsac> did they get it working
<jumpnmustang> seems to be working for me.
<bazhang> ballsac, did you have a support question or just wish to chat
<chai_> Evil_Otto, hm... any other php files work?
<ballsac> bazhang: i have a support question.
<bazhang> ballsac, this is support only, not chat
<ballsac> yes, yes
<Evil_Otto> chai_: no, this was the first one I tried
<MilitantPotato> ballsac: Install it and see :)
<ballsac> I have support question. I very needy of support. I am linux beginner.
<bazhang> ballsac, then ask
<dsnyders> ballsac, ask your question.
<jumpnmustang> Best to just ask.
<ballsac> 10:01 <ignoring ALL from MilitantPotato>
<phil> ok, thanks for all the help guys.... im gonna head out and redo my Ubuntu :D
<ballsac> ok
<soreau> MSK: Actually now that I think about it, I can't really guess since you aren't running desktop effects. Instead, can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to pastebin.com?
<chai_> Evil_Otto, silly question, but you installed php?
<ballsac> so i tried to install ubuntu on my laptop
<ballsac> and it
<Evil_Otto> chai: yes
<MSK> soreau: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ballsac> ok wait a sec. does ubuntu work on laptops to begin with
<Evil_Otto> as far as I can tell the module is being loaded
<ballsac> cuz i dont want to waste ur times if it doesn't
<Sa[i]nT> ballsac, Yes, of course.
<soreau> MSK: You're most likely using the intel driver
<Evil_Otto> whenever I try apache2 -M i get this
<Sa[i]nT> I got it running on this laptop.
<ballsac> ok then i'll ask my question
<MSK> yes
<parscoe> the drives are actually still ok and i can manually mount them per commandline .
<soreau> MSK: All's I can say is to try again with karmic 9.10 as there have been a lot of changes in the intel driver
<map7> I cannot get my Intel GMA950 graphics working under Ubuntu 9.10 do I have to install a special package or something?
<NoOutlet> hiexpo: I've already set VLC as the default media player for the few video file types I have on the computer. I want it to be the default application for DVDs and that advice can't apply to the DVD.
<Evil_Otto> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE RUN USER}
<dsnyders> ballsac, It will work on laptops, however laptop hardware is very proprietary so some things may not work.
<ballsac> i tried to install ubuntu on my laptop and i had this sudden urge to chase furry creatures, get fat on pizza and pop, watch gay porno and be a general retard douchebag. What could be wrong?
<soreau> MSK: Maybe you can test on a live cd if that's convenient for you
<parscoe> they are not showing up in nautilus, which seems like maybe something with fuse might be fubar ?
<Evil_Otto> obvious troll is obvious
<MilitantPotato> I called that right away :)
<Entelin> chai_: there is no prefix option for dpkg
<Sa[i]nT> I have an Intel 945GM in this laptop and it works fine.
<jumpnmustang> Yep you did Mil Congrats.
<Losha> like a bad monty python sketch...
<MSK> soreau: I did that .. but one issue is like i am using lotus sametime intranet chat .. in 9.10 i am not able to work on 8.02 same time chat which is integrated with lotus notes.. so i am forced to use ubuntu 9.04
<ripdisk> losha: ok i'm back. still here?
<chai_> Evil_Otto, I get that too, but my php works
<parscoe> normally in this install of ubuntu, his sata drives would show up as separate "removable" hard drives
<Losha> ripdisk: I have no life, and no dinner...
<Evil_Otto> Anyone else got any idea about the .php download-instead-of-parse issue?
<ripdisk> losha: what about herb?
<chai_> Entelin, ah, i read that on a forum, hold on lemme check
<soreau> MSK: So the black screen problem does not happen but other unrelated issues occur?
<Losha> ripdisk: after we solve your vnc problem...
<MSK> soreau: u r right
<ripdisk> score.
<ripdisk> ok well the netip changed let me go check it so i can frickin ssh in
<parscoe> usually the php issue has to do with the web server mime tyoes
<Losha> ripdisk: ok
<parscoe> at least from what i have seen
<chai_> Entelin, looks like you can't do it through dpkg, you could always compile from source :P
<soreau> MSK: Then I'd say it's definitely a driver issue. You could try upgrading your drivers using the xorg-edgers repo (for jaunty 9.04) but do so only at your oown risk
<MSK> soreau: I raised a question in Ubuntuforums .. but there is no help on that link is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310746&highlight=lotus+sametime
<Entelin> chai_: i'm trying to install gcc,  I have no compiler, thats the problem
<ripdisk> losha: ok.
<Roasted> Question - is it possible to control the pixel height side of the options in the menus? For example, Im running a theme where the height of the options in system - preferences are very short. I'd like to expand them. Is that possible?
<Losha> ripdisk: ok, logged into the server, vncserver running, listening on 5900?
<ripdisk> yep yep
<chai_> Entelin, hah... well from what i've read, .deb package includes a prefix already, i'm not sure if its possible to change it
<Losha> ripdisk: ok, run telnet <public-ip-address> 5900
<Entelin> ok hmm
<ripdisk> losha: telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Losha> ripdisk: ok, for completeness, run telnet localhost 5900
<enduser000> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to get a simple setup going for jsp so I can write some basic servlets for school.  I have tomcat6 and java installed, and am using apache2 and mysql already with php.  what should I do?  .jsp files show up as plaintext on my server (locally)
<MSK> soreau: thank you for the information u provided
<ripdisk> losha: works fine.
<ripdisk> this is making me angry.
<Losha> ripdisk: back to the router config to confirm....
<soreau> MSK: No problem. I hope you are able to fix it.
<ripdisk> VNC	5900	5900	192.168.1.68
<MSK> soreau: i need to try out ..
<Ashfire908> What format do SSH keys need to be in to import them into seahorse ("Passwords and Encryption Keys")?
<parscoe> looking at his history , gvfs, gvfs-bin, gvfs-fuse were the last updates around when it was thought to have crashed
<Losha> ripdisk: um, also for completeness, run telnet 192.168.1.68 5900
<hexmare> evening all , anyone experienced with getting X to use a nonstandard resolution without xinerama or twinview?
<ripdisk> unable to connect, losha
<ripdisk> now we're getting to it
<Entelin> muahaha ill just use chroot
<Losha> ripdisk: from the server, telnet 192.168.1.68 5900 doesn't work?
<Talaskina> question - i have 9.10 desktop 2.6.31 pulse audio. I have a 7 second lag in the time it takes to start any audio. its synced after it starts and for a while i can start and stop audio normally. everything if fine. let it sit for a few minutes and its like the server shuts off and its a 7 second lag to start audio again. anyone have any suggestions on what to check? to fix the issue
<ripdisk> no ripdisk
<ripdisk> er
<ripdisk> lmao
<ripdisk> er crap i can't say lmao
<FloodBot1> ripdisk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ripdisk> I CAN'T FLOOD EITHER
<ripdisk> anyway, no losha
<ripdisk> it does not work.
<Losha> ripdisk: can't say crap either. Tut...
<soreau> Talaskina: Have you tried without pulseaudio?
<enduser000> how can I use tomcat to get apache parsing .jsp files?  I have apache set up and working with php now. I've done the basics of tomcat stuff I found online from tutorials but .jsp files are still plaintext
<Losha> ripdisk: please verify  192.168.1.68 using ifconfig -a
<Roasted> what is this gadget browser in this screen shot? where do I get it? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=57063&file1=57063-1.jpg&file2=57063-2.jpg&file3=57063-3.jpg&name=Moomex-Theme
<ripdisk>  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:11:61:ea:bf
<ripdisk>           inet addr:192.168.1.68  Bcast:192.168.1.255
<ripdisk> you know what?
<Losha> ripdisk: looks ok. So why?
<ripdisk> i think i might know the problem, losha
<Losha> ripdisk: tell me...
<chai_> Entelin, did that work? i found a site with gcc binaries
<ripdisk> i'm runnign virtualbox windows on that ubuntu box as well, which is also sharing the same connection
<Talaskina> soreau: no, how would i go about shutting down pulse audio?
<ripdisk> maybe this complicated things?
<soreau> ! pulseaudio | Talaskina
<chai_> Entelin, just in case http://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/GFortranBinaries
<ubott2> Talaskina: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<r43gh4r> hi everyone
<Oak> My USB flash drive isn't being detected. It works fine in other computers, and has only been giving me a problem today. The LED in the flash drive lights up and doesn't blink. (ubuntu 9.10 - 64bit)
<Losha> ripdisk: bridged networking?
<jmcantrell> i need a service where i can store about ~30mb that is accessible with wget. anyone know of anything like this?
<ripdisk> yeah
<Entelin> thanks
<ripdisk> bridged
<ripdisk> bridged is correct
<Talaskina> hm, is there an alternative i can switch too?
<Talaskina> like alsa or would that screw up my sound
<Losha> ripdisk: ip address of the guest os?
<Entelin> i'm going to make my own ubuntu within ubuntu using chroot instead i think
<ripdisk> let me go check
<r43gh4r> i have some Q
<chai_> Entelin, don't you need sudo to chroot?
<Entelin> i dont think so
<r43gh4r> someone can help me out please
<parscoe> ok .. somehow gvfs-backends got removed .. thats what his problem was
<Entelin> its just a shell thing
<soreau> ! ask | r43gh4r
<ubott2> r43gh4r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Entelin> damnit your correct it does require root
<Entelin> wtf
<ripdisk> losha: 1.80
<julio> #ubuntu-es
<ripdisk> and the host is 1.68
<Losha> ripdisk: shouldn't be a problem. I can't figure out why 1.68 won't work but localhost does. Running any firewall software on the server?
<r43gh4r> thanks... ok i have a toshiba satellite m100 and i've installed ubuntu 9.10 on a partition... but it crashes just after logging in...
<chai_> Entelin, I just tried that site with the binaries, it works, download them from there and you can compile the rest you need from source
<Entelin> ok ill have a look
<soreau> r43gh4r: Elaborate on what happens exactly that you call 'crash'
<r43gh4r> well... it freezes... i cant do anything...
<Entelin> chai_, isnt that fortran and not c++?
<soreau> r43gh4r: Which graphics card model do you have as reported by 'lspci|grep VGA'?
<chai_> Entelin, it also has gcc and g++
<ripdisk> losha
<Entelin> ah ok hmm
<ripdisk> i installed firestarter in hopes to turn my ubuntu firewall off.
<Losha> ripdisk: listening...
<r43gh4r> dont know
<ripdisk> but firestarter is completely off
<r43gh4r> at the moment im on win xp
<ripdisk> i wonder if i can ssh
<ripdisk> bah
<ripdisk> humbug
<Losha> ripdisk: just for completeness, iptables -F, then retest telnet
<r43gh4r> but this model as an "ati radeon xpress 200m"
<macaroni> could someone help with a hard disk problem?
<Clone29> what keyword for get codek player?
<macaroni> My hd isn't being seen by the system anymore
<Dan48p> hey do you guys know about errors in wine?  trying to install microsoft office
<ripdisk> losha: still doesn't work
<soreau> r43gh4r: Ok, can you try booting with the additional kernel parameter radeon.modest=1 by pressing E at the grub splash screen?
<bazhang> Dan48p, check the appdb and then /join #winehq
<Losha> ripdisk: can you ping 192.168.1.68 ?
<bazhang> !appdb | Dan48p
<macaroni> using palimpsest disk utility......says unknown or used
<soreau> r43gh4r: Sorry, typo. I meant radeon.modeset=1
<ubott2> Dan48p: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dan48p> bazhang, what is appdb?
<bazhang> see above
<Dan48p> oh ok
<r43gh4r> ok i'll try that
<chai_> can anyone help me fix my sound? my system doesn't recognize my intel sound card ever since i did a software update
<SwingBot> winrar?
<Oak> disregard my question
<bazhang> SwingBot, hi
<SwingBot> I have no idea what hi is
<Clone29> do you know about take codek player?
<bazhang> SwingBot, did you have a support question
<SwingBot> I have no idea what did you have a support question is
<SwingBot> hello there
<r43gh4r> thanks a lot... if it doesnt work i come back
<ripdisk> losha from where
<soreau> ! who | r43gh4r
<dsnyders> Hi all!  When I use the scroll wheel, I get switched from one workspace to another.  How do I turn that off?
<ubott2> r43gh4r: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Losha> ripdisk: from the server...
<chai_> SwingBot hello
<bazhang> SwingBot, no chat here, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<SwingBot> I have no idea what no chat here, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic is
<SwingBot> I have no idea what hello is
<ripdisk> yes, losha
<ripdisk> it pings...
<r43gh4r> !soreau
<dsnyders> Now they're letting bots run Ubuntu?
<r43gh4r> ?? sorry im new at this
<chai_> !bot
<bazhang> not yet
<soreau> r43gh4r: Yes, please highlight me by using my nick when you come back
<chai_> hm figured i'd try..
<ubott2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Clone29> ripdisk : help me to get keyword codek player...please..
<soreau> r43gh4r: Just like I type your nick at the start of every statement I am making to you
<Some_Person> Does anyone know if recordings from Windows Media Center can be played in Linux?
<Losha> ripdisk: so to recap, from the server, you can ping .68, but can't telnet to port .68:5900 ?
<r43gh4r> !soreau like this???
<ubott2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> r43gh4r, not with a !
<soreau> r43gh4r: Well, soreau: will work instead of !soreau ;)
<dsnyders> Some_Person, Linux can play a lot of things.  What is the extension on the file?
<r43gh4r> soreau like this???
<soreau> r43gh4r: Yes
<meowbuntu> hi can i change an ext4 partition to an ext3 partion is it easy
<wolter> my local mdns crashed, what should I do?
<Some_Person> dsnyders: I haven't made a recording yet so I don't know
<ripdisk> losha: yes
<bazhang> meowbuntu, fairly easy sure
<r43gh4r> soreau thanks... sorry for the trouble
<Sagaci> Clone29: what do you want, an audio/video player?
<soreau> r43gh4r: And make sure you press E at the grub splash screen, then append radeon.modeset=1 to the kernel parameters
<Clone29> sagaci:audio and video
<chai_> !sound
<Evil_Otto> yay, every call to a .php file results in an apache segfault \o/
<dsnyders> r43gh4r, most chat programs will complete the name if you type the first few letters and press tab.
<meowbuntu> bazhang: how can i i am using ubuntu 9.10 live cd atm
<ubott2> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bazhang> chai_, please /msg the bot
<Losha> ripdisk: more recap, from the server, you can ping .68, but can't telnet to port .68:5900 but you can telnet to localhost:5900 ?
<chai_> bazhang, gotcha
<Sagaci> Clone29: you could use VLC for video and rhythmbox or banshee for audio
<bazhang> meowbuntu, you realise that the files on there will be lost
<r43gh4r> soreau i'll try that... seeya in a few minutes
<ripdisk> losha: yes.
<dsnyders> Some_Person, Hard to say for sure.  The program mplayer seems to be able to tackle everything I've thrown at it except some encrypted wav files.
<meowbuntu> bazhang: i have my ubuntu os on it. would like to convert it without haveing to partition
<meowbuntu> ^ or format
<Entelin> chai_, only half works, depends on some libs that dont exist when you actually go and try to compile something
<bazhang> meowbuntu, then no
<Clone29> sagaci: but i cannot use it,because all player need codek...
<Sagaci> Clone29: try medibuntu
<soreau> Has anyone figured out why there are so many moronic people in this world? I would really like to know for my own personal satisfaction :P
<Losha> ripdisk: ok, I'm officially stuck. If it were my machine, at this point, I'd uninstall firestarter...
<Clone29> sagaci : on konsole terminal?
<meowbuntu> i know you can go from ext3 to ext 4 without having to format again
<ripdisk> losha: how
<ripdisk> i forgot how to uninstall stuff.
<Luke_> does anybody know how to run the radeon graphics card under Ubuntu?
<seanbrystone> SwingBot, do you mean i have to do sudo first before apt-get? Or can I just use apt-get (name of program)?
 * SwingBot does you mean i have to do sudo first before apt-get? Or can I just use apt-get (name of program)?
<CaptainMorgan> anyone have a suggestion for how I can actively monitor or view my current wattage/amperage input/output ?
<ripdisk> luke: enable nonfree driver
<ripdisk> s
<Luke_> how?!
<Some_Person> dsnyders: The extension is .wtv
<ripdisk> hmm, i can't remember :/
<Losha> ripdisk: apt-get remove firestarter should do it...
<ripdisk> i think it's like
<SwingBot> seanbrystone depends if you are root or not
<enduser000> Luke_: anything in System: Administration: Hardware Drivers?
<ripdisk> yeah i don't remember..
<Luke_> wouln'd know!
<seanbrystone> SwingBot, but I'm still getting errors
<SwingBot> I have no idea what but I'm still getting errors is
<chai_> Entelin, lame... well thats about all i can think of
<Entelin> ok thanks for the help
<enduser000> Luke_: look there (in teh menues)
<enduser000> menus*
<chai_> the*
<soreau> Luke_: That question doesn't make too much sense. Most all radeon graphics cards work with 3D OOTB with any recent version of ubunut
<Entelin> chai_, http://linux.die.net/man/1/fakechroot
<Entelin> hmm
<meowbuntu> hi can i change an ext4 partition to an ext3 partion. is it easy i have my ubuntu os on it. would like to convert it without haveing to repartition or format
<brijithmac> Hi all, After an ubnormal reboot I can not take file browser and I cannt see any thing in my desktop please help me
<bastid_raZor> SwingBot: being human
<SwingBot> I have no idea what being human is
<seanbrystone> lol
<chai_> Entelin, hah nice, i'm gonna play with that
<igie> Samba help please - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1410602
<soreau> Luke_: Perhaps it would help if you stated what exactly you're trying to do
<evilbug> how can i play copyrighted cds on my laptop?
<ripdisk> losha: i uninstalled firestarter.. i've got no idea why this doesn't work
<Luke_> i know but i bought a $600 computer from Best Buy and ive been trying to install Ubuntu for three hours but the kernel always gets hung on the radeon card
<Ashfire908> What format do I need to have a ssh key in to be able to import it into seahorse?
<evilbug> audio cds **
<chai_> Entelin, you still have to isntall fakechroot tho
<fixworx> Help! Have been trying to enable mod_rewrite on apache2 under Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop for two days... Tried following the directions of a bunch of forum threads. Any clues? :D
<Entelin> chai_, I can transfer the file from another system
<soreau> Luke_: At what point does it hang?
<Luke_> around three seconds after booting
<Entelin> chai_, technically I could do the same for g++ but that gets much more complex
<Losha> ripdisk: ok, rerun the checklist: from the server ping .68, telnet to .68:5900 then telnet localhost:5900
<semitones> quick question: installing lubuntu-desktop wants to remove network manager and install wicd, but I'd like to keep network manager. Any ideas how to do this?
<dsnyders> Some_Person, I just did some googling.  It looks like wtv isn't supported.  Mind you, I just looked at one page.
<soreau> Luke_: Which version of ubuntu have you?
<chai_> Entelin, hm yea i was about to suggest that
<CaptainMorgan> anyone have a suggestion for how I can actively monitor or view my current wattage/amperage input/output ?
<fixworx> CaptainMorgan, KillAWatt physical appliance? :)
<Luke_> just downloaded it from main site brand new
<kermit> why does my outgoing mail not seem to work?
<CaptainMorgan> fixworx, was thinking along the lines of an ubuntu app
<Losha> CaptainMorgan: I used one of those killawatt thingies...
<chai_> Entelin, maybe transfer g++ binaries and the entire /lib folder :P... would probably run into more trouble tho
<fixworx> CaptainMorgan, of course :)
<ripdisk> losha: so, this is the end of the line eh?
<chai_> Entelin, not to mention messy
<soreau> Luke_: What makes you think it is a graphics problem?
<Luke_> hang on ill be right back
<Entelin> chai_, yeah and they may still not work without a chroot
<cparman> MeowUbuntu: The larger question would be "Why?"
<Losha> ripdisk: that depends on the results. Also, we haven't tried shutting down the guest OS yet...
<ripdisk> but it's my print server :(
<dsnyders> Some_Person, It looks like you need to use some windows tool to convert the files to mpegs first.
<m_anish> CaptainMorgan: I guess if you are working on a laptop, right clicking the power icon in the top-right corner of your screen and selecting power-history will give you the reqd info (as far as power consumption is concerned)
<ripdisk> cuz there are no linux lexmark drivers
<ripdisk> but yeah i'll shut it down.
<Losha> ripdisk: that's a different problem. For now, we're debugging...
<CaptainMorgan> thanks m_anish - saw that in a search... not using a laptop
 * ripdisk acpi shutdown
<ripdisk> :
<ripdisk> (
<cparman> MeowUbuntu: The larger question would be "Why?", I guess you can't answer that question. The answer to your original question is "no"
<hamish_> hey there people :) Can someone help me with transmission bit torrent client?
<Clone29> where is where is sagaci?
<Clone29> hehe
<semitones> how can I make aptitude ignore a dependency
<Clone29> i need help
<soreau> hamish_: Not if you don't ask your question
<dsnyders> hamish, what's going on with it?
<ripdisk> ok losha
<ripdisk> i took it offline....
<ripdisk> let's try now
<Clone29> where is sagaci?
<Clone29> i need help
<Clone29> hehehee
<hamish_> soreau, I need to schedule pausing... but I'm not sure how?
<hamish_> I have it installed on a headless server.
<hexmare> * yawns *
<meowbuntu> hi can i change an ext4 partition to an ext3 partion. is it easy i have my ubuntu os on it. would like to convert it without haveing to repartition or format
<ripdisk> losha: nothing
<cparman> MeowUbuntu: The larger question would be "Why?", I guess you can't answer that question. The answer to your original question is "no"
<ripdisk> i just don't get it
<hamish_> and need to schedule it to pause during on peak hours.
<Guest83111> what is tha yawns server??
<soreau> hamish_: I'm not sure if there is a way to do that, though there may be, it should be in the settings somewhere. (If it's not, I suspect it does not have this capability)
<Losha> ripdisk: you mean no change? can't telnet to port .68:5900 but can telnet to localhost:5900 ?
<dsnyders> hamish, I don't think you can schedule such things with transmission.
<ripdisk> yeah losha i tried it again
<koshari> hamish you will need something like ktorrent to schedule
<bazhang> hamish_, there is a small turtle icon at the bottom of transmission window
<Losha> ripdisk: how does the output of arp -a look?
<hamish_> soreau, the settings does not appear to have it no, perhaps there is a command I can run that will pause/unpause all torrents. I thought if there is I could use crontabs?
<dsnyders> hamish_, you could set up some chron jobs to start and stop it.
<chai_> Entelin, bleh, tried "fakechroot dpkg -i package.deb /new/prefix/dir" ... you still need root privileges to use dpkg -i
<saltonaslug> hey everyone...
<hamish_> bazhang, I've tried that, but setting speeds to 0 tends to cause erratic speeds and not much else...
<bazhang> hamish_, preferences speed tab can set the schedule
<Clone29> sagaci is not found in here.......peace
<saltonaslug> yes.
<saltonaslug> anyone wanna talk?
<Clone29> okay
<bazhang> saltonaslug, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic  Ubuntu support here
<Luke_> im back where should i post the photos
<hamish_> bazhang I've found the scheduler, but it won't pause it, only throttle the speeds :(
<soreau> hamish_: If there is a command that could accomplish such a task, you could certainly have cron run it for you. However, it is not likely some command will make a program have a feature it does not provide
<Entelin> chai_, whats worse is that the libfakechroot.so i think needs to be installed ahead of time
<lostin> When running this "daniel@my-pos:~$ gpg -d /usr/share/keyrings/debian-archive-keyring.gpg"  I get this  "gpg: decrypt_message failed: unexpected data"  This file has not been modified in anyway.  Any ideas?
<hamish_> soreau, your reasoning is sound. Can you recommend a torrent client that has a webui and scheduling?
<saltonaslug> ....................................................................................................................
<chai_> Entelin, bummer.. what are you trying to do this for anyways?
<semitones> how can I keep aptitude from replacing network manager with wicd when I apt-get lubuntu desktop?
<bazhang> saltonaslug, please dont do that
<hamish_> deluge appears to just crash. I have 8.04 LTS.
<saltonaslug> someone talk plese.
<Entelin> ./fakechroot -l libfakechroot.so
<Entelin> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libfakechroot.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<saltonaslug> please*
<koshari> hamish_ ktorrent has scheduling
<Entelin> :(
<saltonaslug> thats why i did it, sorry.
<bazhang> saltonaslug, this is not a chat channel
<soreau> hamish_: Actually, no I cannot as I do not know of one.
<semitones> or at the very least, keep network manager in the cache so I can reinstall it right afterwards
<dsnyders> saltonaslug, this is not a social chat
<Losha> ripdisk: well, we've made a tiny bit of progress. We now know there's something funny going on at the server...
<Entelin> chai_, I just want a build environment on this box
<hamish_> koshari, and a webui?
<koshari> hamish_ and a webUI
<bazhang> saltonaslug, #ubuntu-offtopic is the chat channel
<saltonaslug> too much writing at once though...
<chai_> Entelin, on a box you have no privileges on? :P
<saltonaslug> ok.
<saltonaslug> it's all good...
<Entelin> chai_, worst case I dont get one, and do the building on my own box and upload the resulting binarys
<bazhang> saltonaslug, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Losha> soreau: to answer your earlier question, you're on the edge of a bell curve looking inwards...
<Entelin> chai_, correct
<saltonaslug> ok ok ok ok ok.
<hamish_> thankyou koshari, I will have a look!
<soreau> Losha: Apparently
<ripdisk> losha: i'll try giving you ssh.. somehow
<jumpnmustang> Can the archive manager handle rar files that are in parts?
<Blue1> where can I find an mpeg aac audio encoder?
<Blue1> google comes up dry
<chai_> jumpnmustang, yup
<bazhang> jumpnmustang, sure, just right click the first one extract here
<koshari> Blue1 you tried ffmpeg?
<hamish_> soreau, thank you anyway! I will try koshari's suggestion, ktorrent.
<Losha> ripdisk: yeah, too bad I can't vnc in....
<c_nick> is chrome better than firefox
<jumpnmustang> and it will do it automatically? what about the sister type *.7z?
<c_nick> and how to get chrome on ubuntu 9.10 can is it there in the repos
<ripdisk> losha: i fowarded the ports for ssh
<ripdisk> still can't connect
<ripdisk> maybe it's THIS computer
<semitones> c_nick, yes it is
<ripdisk> pm me so i can give you the info to try it yuorself
<Luke_> where shoiuld i post the boot images at
<c_nick> semitones: how does it make a difference to the user
<Losha> ripdisk: Actually, I need a break, gimme 15, ok?
<lostin> When running this "daniel@my-pos:~$ gpg -d /usr/share/keyrings/debian-archive-keyring.gpg"  I get this  "gpg: decrypt_message failed: unexpected data"  This file has not been modified in anyway.  Any ideas?
<semitones> c_nick, it's down to personal preference, really
<hexmare> grrrrrr , X still always restarts into 800x600 , and refuses to start with another mode, yet will allow me to change modes to a higher res right after start
<c_nick> ah ok
<ripdisk> losha: ok no problem, i think i'm gonna take a tirp down to the medical shop..
<semitones> !info google-chrome | c_nick
<c_nick> semitones: how to get chrome on ubuntu
<ubott2> c_nick: Package google-chrome does not exist in karmic
<semitones> c_nick, it's faster for a lot of people
<semitones> hmm
<semitones> c_nick, just a sec
<dsnyders> hexmare, have a look at your xorg.conf file.
<Luke_> how do i run a radeon graphics card under Ubuntu?
<chai_> please, this sound issue has me pulling my hair. can anyone explain how this is possible: http://pastebin.com/m2fd8ad33
<hexmare> dsnyders > all over my xorg.conf , have set modeline up . changed the metamodes option
<dsnyders> Luke_, http://www.rage3d.com/content/articles/atilinuxhowto/
<jumpnmustang> Looks like the 7z is not supported, thanks so far guys. anyone know what handles that 7z file type? seem windows born.
<semitones> c_nick, you can install it by going to www.google.com/chrome and click download
<chai_> jumpnmustang, install 7zip
<meowbuntu_> hi is there an app i can use to check and fix bad sectors on hdd
<gsgleason> 7z is open source
<hexmare> brb restarting gdm again.
<jumpnmustang> awesome thanks.
<semitones> c_nick, click "get google chrome (beta)"
<redwolf> my bootloader is getting corrupted
<redwolf> I've reinstalled ubuntu 3 times now
<semitones> how can I get aptitude to ignore a dependency
<gsgleason> for 7z: install package lzma
<mOOey> or rar
<semitones> I want to install everything that the lubuntu-desktop package depends on, except for wicd. Is there a way to do this?
<hexmare> back
<jumpnmustang> gsgleason: you know how much space that takes up?
<c_nick> thanks semitones
<gsgleason> 172kB
<jumpnmustang> cool thanks.
<semitones> c_nick, you're welcome :)
<Losha> meowbuntu_: it's a bad sign actually. It's usually means your disk is about to fail..
<bombel> when I use 'iwconfig' I get information about the link. How do I extract only the line where the word "Quality" is written? I tried this: 'iwconfig | grep Quality' , and it outputs the correct line, but I also get 3 other lines that do not contain the word "Quality"... Can someone clarify me how to use grep, if this is the solution for this issue?
<dsnyders> hexmare, In the monitor section, do you have your preferred Modeline listed first?
<kinja-sheep> semitones: install lubuntu-desktop metapackage then remove wicd afterward? It'll cry wolf about lubuntu-desktop metapackage but you can remove that afterward.
<semitones> kinja-sheep, thanks, that is what I would do, except my network doesn't work using wicd, so I don't have internet to reinstall network manager
<hexmare> dsnyder > on the last restart I got it to boot to 3840x1024 , so I am now a step in the right direction. now I just need to get it to go all the way to 5040x1050
<dsnyders> hexmare, Man, I wish I had your graphics card/monitor.  I'm maxing out at 1280x1024
<kinja-sheep> semitones: It is always nice to have additional machines or packages. You could download packages and keep them on the disk for temporary. I'm not 100% certain about dependencies.
<hexmare> dsnyder >  Sli 2x8800gts, 3 22"ws monitors, matrox th2go
 * hexmare brb restarting GDM again
<semitones> kinja-sheep, ok, do you know how I would keep network-manager on disk temporarily?
<evilbug> are there issues with ubuntu recognizing regular redbook cds?
<Blue1> !aac encoder
<kinja-sheep> semitones: Something like "sudo aptitude download <xxyPackaeg>
<Blue1> !aac
<ubott2> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<semitones> kinja-sheep, thanks, I'll try it
 * hexmare back
<gsgleason> bombel: iwconfig 2>/dev/null|grep Quality
<MilitantPotato> semitones: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/net/
<kinja-sheep> semitones: That'll get you debs in current path. Also.
<kinja-sheep> !offline | semitones
<ubott2> semitones: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<semitones> great, thanks :)
<MilitantPotato> semitones: go too synaptic, right click network-manager, go too Dependencies and make sure you get those too
<gsgleason> chai: is that mod currently loaded?
<gsgleason> chai: lsmod|grep snd_hda_intel
<MilitantPotato> semitones: that way you have everything that the app needs for later
<kinja-sheep> semitones: http://apt.alturl.com/ seems promising.
<hexmare> you know that you have been futzin with your xorg.con and Xorg.0.log too many times when you write a shel script to open them automatically for you at start
<MilitantPotato> kinja-sheep: already linked semi (http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/net/)
<dsnyders> hexmare, in the screen section of xorg.conf there is a line that reads option "metamodes".  I think you need to put the desired mode first on that line.
<semitones> alright, thanks a lot :)
<dsnyders> hexmare, A script... Yep, you've been futzing too much.
<hexmare> LOL
<MilitantPotato> semitones: i noticed that webpage lists and links too dependencies, should make it easier
<MilitantPotato> there's about 20 though X(
<ankush> hello everyone
<hexmare> well this way as soon as I get into gnome , it pops both files into gedit so I can see them right away ;)
<cparman> ankush: Hello Dude-de
<[Adam|Linux]> What is a good text editor with highlighting (for PHP and all that) with FTP built in? Hoping for something like notepad++ on windows
 * hexmare brb gdm restart again
<gsgleason> ftp built into a text editor?  weird.  I use vim
<cparman> [Adam|Linux]: Vim
<seanbrystone> Emacs!
<carpediem> VIM is nothing like Notepad++
<carpediem> neither is emacs
<carpediem> gedit is probably the closest
<[Adam|Linux]> I just want the text highlighting and FTP basically
<dsnyders> seanbrystone, I KNEW somebody was going to say that! :)
<seanbrystone> :D
<Madpilot> [Adam|Linux], gedit will connect to remote drives, ie FTP/etc
<hexmare> dsnyder , now I just need to add to the script a line to reattach my irssi screen session
<ankush> i am using ubuntu 9.04. i have a partition in ext3 format. If i reinstall ubuntu , will it recognise the partittion?
<[Adam|Linux]> thanks
<carpediem> Adam, gedit, I would also try Bluefish
<chris_> when i wake my laptop from sleep mode, if i have a cd in the tray, it automatically launches a file browser and shows me the cd.
<Losha> ankush: yes, all versions recognize ext3. It's ext4 that's a problem....
<klappi> [Adam|Linux]: you can mount the remote dirs and use any editor, gnome has a gui calles places for this
<FoolishOwl> I'm trying to figure out how to use ssh to connect to a machine that can only be contacted from an intermediate machine. In the past, I'd ssh into the intermediate, then ssh from the intermediate to the machine I wanted.
<FoolishOwl> I'd like to simplify that.
<MilitantPotato> Does anyone use an EEEPC with karmic and figured out a way to control fan speed?
<evilbug> Blue1: thanks for the links, i did look at them. the issue i'm having is that i have restricted extras and i can play dvds just fine but for some reason it won't read audio cds. i did try the aac fix.
<Losha> ripdisk: still there?
<Blue1> evilbug: i am trying to use vlc to convert an m4v (ipod file) to mp4 =-- but it complains I don't have an aac encoder although I have gstreamer and faac installed
<dsnyders> FoolishOwl, I'm in the same boat.  I think the solution is an iptables port redirection of some sort.
<ankush_> Losha: even on formating the parition in which ubuntu is intalled? will it do? (i jst want to reassure..sory to ask again)
<FoolishOwl> dsnyders, I *think* there's a simpler way to do it with ssh, but I'm not sure. I don't have root access to the intermediate machine, anyway.
<Losha> ankush: I'm not sure exactly what you're worried aboutasking. Can you rephrase it?
<Losha> FoolishOwl: hard to get it much simpler than a couple of logins. An iptables solution isn't exactly what I'd call "simpler"...
<dsnyders> FoolishOwl, there is a thing called a reverse ssh.  I think what you do is point the input port at one  machine and the output port at the other.
<FoolishOwl> dsnyders, that sounds more like it.
<dsnyders> FoolishOwl, I've never gotten it to work, though.
<axisys> how do I run a bash script as another user when that user does not have a shell
<ankush_> Losha: ive ubuntu 9.04 in one partition , 2nd partition is ext3. I have to reinstall ubuntu .After doing it will the ext3 partirion still l be there? i mean will the data be preserved?
<youknoweddavis>  i use ndiswrapper to handle my pcmcia network card. sometimes when connecting to my home network, im just asked my wep key but never connects
<dsnyders> axisys, I think you use the su command.
<dsnyders> axisys, su = switch user.
<`mOOse`> um Super User
<`mOOse`> or Root
<Losha> ankush_: if you choose 'manual partition' during install, and specify that the first partition is for /, and that the 2nd partition is *not* to be touched, it should be fine. But for complete safety, you should first make a backup of the ext3 partition if you can...
<meowbuntu> hi all i am wanting to know if i can change my os filesystem back from ext4 to ext3 without formatting
<ankush_> Losha: Thank you.. :)
<Losha> meowbuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1040029. Summary: apparently it's possible, but I wouldn't trust it with any valuable data
<meowbuntu> Losha, y is that
<meowbuntu> i'm just sick of installing from scratch its annoying
<Sylvester_Ink> what's the off topic channel?
<Schmittydoesit> Anyone throw ubuntu on an HP TouchSmart 300?
<axisys> dsnyders: that wont do it .. user do not have a shell
<Losha> meowbuntu: because it's not a 'supported' operation, it's just something that someone did that seems to have worked (once, for them), and it's hella complicated, and a million things could go wrong and take your data with it...
<axisys> `mOOse`: i like to run it as a user not as root ..
<Sylvester_Ink> Actually, I have a question about software licenses.  I know this is the incorrect channel for it.  Where should I go?
<dsnyders> axisys, try su -l user /bin/bash
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic Sylvester_Ink
<Losha> meowbuntu: besides, if you're seeing lots of disk sector problems, you have bigger problems, because your disk may be about to fail...
<obscurant1st> somebody here knows how to make a usb bootable from a bootable iso image
<obscurant1st> i tried dd ing it
<meowbuntu> ok point Losha is it possable to update teh kernel of gos which uses hardy i think
<obscurant1st> but its not booting into it showing "missing operating system"
<Sylvester_Ink> thanks, bazhang
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, have you messaround with the config files
<Losha> meowbuntu: sorry, no idea. Isn't there a gos support channel?
<obscurant1st> but when i checked in disk utility it is showing that the usb disk is bootable.
<meowbuntu> Losha, yea thats not in use well noone ever uses it even the ppl logged in dont
<dsnyders> axisys, there's also the -s option.  man su for details.
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, actually my system is bootable, when i try to bott from the usb only it is showing missing operating system
<Losha> obscurant1st: the one thing I know doesn't work is just dd'ing an iso to a usb drive, sorry...
<obscurant1st> other than it is working fine
<obscurant1st> Losha, oh !
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, how did you install to the usb
<dsnyders> obscurant1st, is this a flash drive?
<obscurant1st> yes dsnyders it is a flash drive
<meowbuntu> ^ and
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, i did nt install anything
<obscurant1st> i just dd is
<Losha> obscurant1st: you've seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick presumably?
<obscurant1st> dd it*
<meowbuntu> then if you have no os on the flashdrive then y are you trying to boot from it
<meowbuntu> ^ obscurant1st
<obscurant1st> i am in ubuntu Losha , i need to install backtrack,
<obscurant1st> thats why i am trying this.
<dsnyders> obscurant1st, There are some great instructions at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, start again. what are you trying to do
<seanbrystone> backtrack is pretty nice, i got it running in vmware player
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, I am trying to make a bootable usb from a bootable iso image
<dsnyders> obscurant1st, you can set up multiple ISOs on your drive and boot from any of them.
<meowbuntu> dsnyders, there is an application built into ubuntu for doing that
<obscurant1st> dsnyders, i can try that. :D
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, hold on
<obscurant1st> k
<semitones> does update-manager run sudo aptitude safe-upgrade to upgrade
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, 1. go to system>administration>usb startup disk creator. or 2. install unetbootin and use that.
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, ok, i will try that.
<obscurant1st> :D
<obscurant1st> thx
<meowbuntu> np
<Cann0n> how do I compile a kernel?
<Roasted_> Question - My menu options are a bit small on this theme I'm running. Is there a way I can control how thick they are? What I'm talking about is if I go to system - preferences, each option there is pretty darn thin. I'm wondering if I can make those controls a bit larger, resulting in everything in the menu being several pixels higher in size.
<dsnyders> meowbuntu, I just came across that earlier today.  I was wondering what it did.
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, you will only have max 4gig for storage on an fat32 filesys but thats ok for small usb devices
<obscurant1st> yeah mine is only 2GB
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, start with the ubuntu built in one its simpler and easier
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, yep
<meowbuntu> once you have got the hang of that try unetbootin
<ballen> Why aren't things like Apache in the Ubuntu Software center?
<bimberi> !kernelcompile | Cann0n
<ubottu> Cann0n: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<bimberi> Guest31952: because it's not a GUI app
<Guest31952> ohhhhhhhh
<Guest31952> makes sense
<Guest31952> thanks
<bimberi> np
<Cann0n> I followed that and jsut crashed my computer and had to reinstall
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, actually using that i cnnot select the iso file
<meowbuntu> yes you can
<obscurant1st> i think i will have to run it as rrot
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, i mean it is not letting me to
<meowbuntu> strange
<obscurant1st> as i select and click on ok, nothing is shown at the place where it is suupposed to show up
<meowbuntu> you need to have your usb plugged in first
<obscurant1st> yep its already plugged it
<obscurant1st> in*
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, click on other select the iso file and it should come up.
<meowbuntu> doing it as root is ok
<obscurant1st> ok
<meowbuntu> should not need to
<obscurant1st> 1 sec, ithink my usb is not gettin detected now.
<obscurant1st> :(
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, have fun playing search on google adn come back if you want to
<obscurant1st> i am formatting it in windows
<obscurant1st> :d
<Cann0n> how do i compile source?
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, make sure its not mounted unplug then replug
<meowbuntu> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<DaltonStone> I NEED HELP
<obscurant1st> now its working
<obscurant1st> let me try with that startup disk creator
<meowbuntu> !ask | DaltonStone
<ubottu> DaltonStone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cann0n> why not just tell people to use google.com?
<DaltonStone> i just got my ubuntu cd and it wont install
<DaltonStone> it says i dont have a root file
<jayveee> you mean root filesystem?
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, tryal and error. its just the same as the live cd. but on a usb.
<DaltonStone> yes when i try to make a partion
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, i shoud unmount it first or what?
<Cann0n> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<meowbuntu> !google | Cann0n
<ubottu> Cann0n: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<harleypig> -!- No results found
<jayveee> DaltonStone: you must edit one of the partitions and tell it the mount point is /
<Cann0n> so, if I have a real question, is there anyone here that could answer it without using a bot?
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, another thing is, when i open the application, the usb disk gets automounted
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, unmount then replug in the usb and it will auto mount it
<DaltonStone> well i had windows 7 on the hard drive and i want to install ubuntu
<Cann0n> How do I change the registers for my MMC reader?
<DaltonStone> and it gives me a choose to side by side or take up the hole harddrive
<jayveee> DaltonStone: have you created a Linux partition yet?
<meowbuntu> yes. obscurant1st dont get distracted just playaround by your self you will learn that way
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, ok. :D
<DaltonStone> no im kinda new in this started 2 months ago
<jayveee> DaltonStone: yeah, I'd recommend the side-by-side option if you want to keep Windows 7
<DaltonStone> no i hate it
<jayveee> oh that's good — format the whole drive then :)
<obscurant1st> DaltonStone, wait
<DaltonStone> hoe
<DaltonStone> how
<obscurant1st> if you have data, just install it side by side remove the boot options for that
<meowbuntu> DaltonStone, i'll give you $50 for your origional copy of win7 if you dont want it
<DaltonStone> it was a beta i dont thank you want it
<tucemiux> anyone knows where I can download nvu from?
<meowbuntu> na i got the betta and that is going to run out in a couple of months
<DaltonStone> in ten days
<obscurant1st> DaltonStone, after the ubuntu installation just delete the partition
<meowbuntu> tucemiux, google uvu downloads
<Cann0n> so, I need to change the address of my MMC memory register. IT's in hex, I know that, but how do i edit it?
<DaltonStone> but it wont let me
<Cann0n> Is it in hal?
<DaltonStone> i need step by step by phone
<ankush_> jayveee:i have ubuntu 9.10 in one partition and ubutu 9.04 in other. whenevr i try to format ubuntu 9.04 the system doesnt boot? can u help?
<Cann0n> DaltonStone: I'll call you.
<`mOOse`> oh dear
<ripdisk> losha: still here
<ankush_> jayveee: sorry ..that was ubuntu 9.10 that i wish to partition
<HeMan> Hi! I've installed Lucid (yes I know it isn't released yet), should I report bugs I find there?
<Losha> ripdisk: I'm beat. Can we call it a night & try again tomorrow?
<DaltonStone> k can i get your number
<meowbuntu> tucemiux, do you want uvu application or addon
<wolter> can dpkg tell me which application installed x file>
<wolter> ?
<tucemiux> meowbuntu, sorry i meant to say nvu
<Losha> wolter: check out dpkg -S in man dpkg
<ZykoticK9> HeMan, of course - that's what the beta is for ;)  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<tucemiux> meowbuntu, nvu application
<jayveee> ankush_: ouch
<jayveee> ankush_: unfortunately I'm about to go offline, so can't help you
<Cann0n> so no one knows how to change the memory address on an MMC card reader?
<DaltonStone> well does ubuntu have a phone number
<jayveee> somebody else help ankush_ ?
<Cann0n> isn't there a bot command for it?
<ankush_> jayveee: ok..thankx anyway
<tucemiux> HeMan, please do, you can use launchpad to do that, you can also use #ubuntu+1 to discuss the bugs you find on lucid
<HeMan> ZykoticK9: ok, I wasn't sure since it's only alpha yet
<meowbuntu> !nvu
<ubottu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.  Note that there is a GTK incompatibility in !Intrepid and !Jaunty, so users of those releases should use the !PPA at https://launchpad.net/~giuseppe-iuculano/+archive/ppa instead.
<Cann0n> !mmc
<meowbuntu> ^ tucemiux
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<jacquesdupontd> this page has to be modified
<HeMan> tucemiux: I usually try to do bugreporting (and sometimes triageing) on bugs I find
<meowbuntu> tucemiux, did you see that
<tucemiux> meowbuntu, thanks, I hate using PPA's, I'd rather just install the deb package
<jacquesdupontd> it makes now 2 days i'm trying juste to install this release (and i'm not a newbie) with an nvidia card, it's not working
<jacquesdupontd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/MobileKarmicMoblinRemix?action=show
<wolter> thanks Losha
<tucemiux> meowbuntu, yes I did find it
<meowbuntu> great
<Cann0n> so no one knows how to change the memory address on an MMC card reader?
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, can you check seomthing on your system for me, in that startup creator the options which comes under the device to use, i mane that slider and radio button, are they greyed out or active?
<jacquesdupontd> the guys who made this release must have had an ati and forgot that some people may have some nvidia
<meowbuntu> hold on obscurant1st
<jacquesdupontd> i went crazy i nearly tried everything
<obscurant1st> k
<jacquesdupontd> i know all files by heart , took files even from the real moblin version (fed)
<tucemiux> HeMan, sometimes you can get a lot more help on launchpad with bugs than in the support channel, if you continually test on your machine I suspect the official release will work without issues out of the box on the machine you tested
<tucemiux> meowbuntu, so basically nvu is ded and kompozer is the living continuation of the application?
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, that is for saving sessions to on the usb. incase you want to create a save file. if you just want ti to be a live sustem for installing to say a netbook tehn select the discarded on shutdown. adn anything you do woll be lost.
<meowbuntu> tucemiux, so it seems i have ndever used it
<DaltonStone> so can anyone help me
<obscurant1st> but the thing is in my case it is greyed out, its not active.
<obscurant1st> i think there is some problem
<meowbuntu> tucemiux, google and find out more info
<Cann0n> Can I get help?
<josh_> anyone have any suggestions on a keylogger?
<tucemiux> !ask| DaltonStone
<ubottu> DaltonStone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meowbuntu> !ask | DaltonStone
<tucemiux> meowbuntu, thanks, I already installed it
<the_ajunk> lll
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, but the thing is in my case it is greyed out, its not active.
<tucemiux> Cann0n, ask your question, all in one line, if anyone knows the answer they will surely reply
<the_ajunk> how are you ?
<tucemiux> !ot | the_ajunk
<ubottu> the_ajunk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Cann0n> I need no know how to change the memory address on an MMC card reader?
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, have you selected your iso image and device to install to
<DaltonStone> i cant install ubuntu
<the_ajunk> yes
<meowbuntu> ^ then it will work
<Cann0n> the_ajunk: I'm fine. You?
<meowbuntu> DaltonStone, you need an iso
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, no its not getting selected, after selectin it and clickin on ok, doesnot change anything, the whole window remains the same.
<DaltonStone> i just got the ubuntu cd though
<josh_> i need a decent easily accesible keylogger for ubuntu any ideas?
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, maybe i should try the other application u mentioned
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, mind teeling it again pls?
<obscurant1st> telling*
<tucemiux> Cann0n, you want to change the "memory address" of a card reader?  are you an advanced user?
<ripdisk> josh: try using screen or something
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, have you checked the iso immage. you need to do a checksum on it. adn see if its the same as the one from the website. if not then the iso is currupted
<ripdisk> i think it will log too..
<meowbuntu> !checksum
<DaltonStone> i just got the ubuntu cd though
<mneptok> obscurant1st: did you format the USB stick as FAT32?
<josh_> ripdisk...its just called screen?
<obscurant1st> yep its fat32
<obscurant1st> let me check the md5
<obscurant1st> i min
<c_nick> while installing Google Chrome from the Archives i get this error description at the very end "installArchives() failed"
<Cann0n> tucemiux: I'm trying to get my onboard MMC card reader working. It's calling the wrong memory address... I doubt anyone here can help me because I've already tried !mmc and the retarded bot didn't know what I was talking about.
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, no the iso immage of ubuntu
<Cann0n> Since 95% of this channel's help comes from the bot, I cuess I'm screwed.
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, iso img of ubuntu?
<meowbuntu> Cann0n, thats not true. the bot is accessed by users and containes basic info that is commonly asked in the channel
<obscurant1st> i dont need USB bot for iso image of ubuntu
<obscurant1st> i need it for iso imgae of backtrack
<chu_> Hey guys, I have an issue with Evolution. I think my net died while trying to send an email and now whenever I open Evolution or try to receive email, it sends the same email out. This is pretty tedious for the receiver of the email. There's an option to "Cancel the current mail operation" though it doesn't do anything.
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, are you new to ubuntu and linux
<ripdisk> josh: i'm sorry, i probably shouldn't have said anything.
<newclimb> anyone already install ubuntu in toshiba u505s2005?
<obscurant1st> no!! :O why, am i behaving like one?
<ripdisk> josh: i'm not a helper here, but i know 'screen'' lets you look what another user is typing in console..;
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, the iso check sum is the same
<meowbuntu> ok start again
<Cann0n> meowbuntu: might as well tell people to use google, since it's actually quicker to get more detailed help by googling the buntu forums. however, I haven't found anyone with my issue an the forums. most the threads are about compiz fusion
<tucemiux> Cann0n, so your question is you want to configure your MMC card reader to work, that is why no one gave a reply, changing the memory address is not an easy thing to do since that is done by the operating system, what you really want to do is have your MMC Card Reader working with ubuntu which I dont believe is possible since it looks like that piece of hardware is not supported, you can probably search the forum or open a bug report in
<tucemiux> launchpad and request for a driver to be written
<`mOOse`> Cann0n the question you are asking is highly unusual and only the app developer would really be able to help you - Sorry we dissapoint you
<emma> how do I set the Xkb Options in Ubuntu?
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, shut down the application start again i never had this much truble.
<emma> I want to set my Compose key
<josh_> lol ok...so it will let me come to my computer and see what has been typed through out the day?
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, 1 thing is the usb still fat32
<obscurant1st> i need to make a bootable usb of backtrack from the iso image,
<`mOOse`> and Cann0n - personally the tone you're taking isn't helping
<Cann0n> `mOOse`: but this channel has HOW many users? It's the biggest support chan on freenode.
<obscurant1st> oh meowbuntu you didnt ask me to start over the problem.. ooops.. :D
<ripdisk> josh: no. but you can set it up for logging. let me look for something
<obscurant1st> i tried it several times.. :(
<`mOOse`> Cann0n and your point is? If there's someone in here who can help you they will - your continuously badgering the channel will get you nowhere
<pedestrianentran> Id like to add my own tags to a jpgs from a script and then import the images into fspot and be able to use the tags ive added.... Any suggestions?
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, pls tell me the other application you mentioned earlier for this.
<josh_> ripdisk ok thanks
<newclimb> anyone already install ubuntu in toshiba u505s2005?
<`mOOse`> Cann0n - you're not grasping the level of complexity of your task
<emma> anyone know which menu lets you set Xkb settings in Ubuntu? I see nothing like that.
<ripdisk> josh: there's not really too many ''legal'' reasons for a keylogger..
<meowbuntu>  unetbootin. you can try that but the ubuntu one works fine. maby its the iso file you have not being reckognised. ???
<mneptok> !google > Cann0n
<ubottu> Cann0n, please see my private message
<harleypig> -!- No results found
<ripdisk> josh: if you're worried about what other people are doing on your computer, set up user accounts for them
<emma> Id like to do the Ubuntu equivalent of what's on this page --- http://www.hermit.org/Linux/ComposeKeys.html
<pedestrianentran> fspot has an option of saving tags to metadata of jpgs but i cant see them when I look at the images using exiv2
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, also maby it only works with ubuntu baised os.
<Cann0n> I guess telling people to use google is about as best help I will get.
<Cann0n> I obviously came to the wrong place...
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, oh, it may be like that.. :(
<josh_> ripdisk: though there are many "illegal" type things i could do with a logger and might want to do this is not the situation at all
<Cann0n> sigh...
<ripdisk> oh
<ripdisk> well i don't think there's a keylogger
<ripdisk> but i know linux lets you look at what programs a user has used
<tucemiux> Cann0n, is the MMD card reader built in on a laptop?
<ripdisk> used*
<josh_> ripdisk" just more trying to weed through the bullshit of a relationship im in lol
<Cann0n> tucemiux: MMC, and yes
<emma> josh_: definitely offtopic for #ubuntu :)
<sysdoc> !checksum
<josh_> emma; i know sorry
<`mOOse`> there are a few legitimate uses for a keylogger - parents use them all the time
<sysdoc> !check md5
<`mOOse`> they install as rootkits ;-)
<abhi_nav> what changes to made to make ubuntu laptop friendly??
<tucemiux> Cann0n, that is a known bug, maybe this thread will help you, the easiest solution is to just purchase a cheap USB card reader, they run around $10, you can look at this thread if you really want your card reader to work: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/285039
<Cann0n> I've been to that thread. Has nothing to do with my issue.
<chu_> I guess you should create a bug report than.
<chu_> then*
<Cann0n> All I have to do is change the hex address of the device.
<meowbuntu> obscurant1st, are you having luck installing unetbootin
<Cann0n> chu_: bug reports don't solve issues. I've been on bugzilla for years.
<tucemiux> Cann0n, create a bug report
<josh_> moose: where would i get a root kit? dumb question i know but finding a good linux logger is proving difficult
<jacquesdupontd> can somone advice me to choose the best UI for a tablet computer having good performances ? (i want something user useable and with good effects, got nvidia chipset)
<jacquesdupontd> That would be very cool
<Cann0n> tucemiux: it's not a bug... I just have to change the address...
<meowbuntu> !md5 obscurant1st
 * Cann0n face palms.
<tucemiux> Cann0n, have you used launchpad to file a bug report?
<fixworx> Is there a software repository that enables me to install closed-source software (Google Earth, for example)?
<jacquesdupontd> cause there's not so much release except Moblin wich is completly buggy
<Cann0n> tucemiux: have you tried googling go-fucks-yourself?
<meowbuntu> !md5 sysdoc
<abhi_nav> fixword: u can install google earth by downloading setup file from their website
<tucemiux> Cann0n, if it doesnt work out of the box, it's a bug
<chu_> Nice, intelligent guy that Cann0n.
<abhi_nav> fixworx: u can install google earth by downloading setup file from their website
<meowbuntu> !md5 | sysdoc
<ubottu> sysdoc: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<`mOOse`> josh_ - I don't know :-)
<gavin__> hmm. what window manager should i install to mess around with in virtualbox?
<abhi_nav> fixworx: i have installed it
<Shazam> anyone with strong linux & webcam experience?
<josh_> moose: lol ok fair enough
<fixworx> abhi_nav, i'll give it a shot, thanks :) just wondering if someone maintains a repository for something like all the software that exists for ubuntu
<obscurant1st> meowbuntu, i am tryin it
<obscurant1st> i mean the unetbooting thing
<obscurant1st> :d
<meowbuntu> good just have fun
<josh_> ##security
<LSD|Ninja> Which cpufreq governor do I want if I want it to step through all the available states instead of just flicking back and forth between extremes?
<titan_ark> hey does anyone know hoe to use the rsync command?
<LSD|Ninja> the man does
<titan_ark> i am having some trouble using it
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync titan_ark
<ZykoticK9> LSD|Ninja, have you tried Gnome's "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor" panel applet
<Bublik> hello
<Bublik> im new to ubuntu
<Bublik> whats a good guide on starting up ?
<LSD|Ninja> ZykoticK9: Yeah, that's how I know it's flicking between the two extremes
<titan_ark> bazhang, i have read thro its man, the problem i am facing is that the destination path partition name has a space and i get an error that the destination path dpes not exist
<shawnboy> Bublik: u could start with ubuntu pocket guide
<ZykoticK9> titan_ark, try using a \ before the space
<ZykoticK9> titan_ark, like\ this\ for\ example
<mneptok> Bublik: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<titan_ark> ZykoticK9, thanks shall try it
<semitones> titan_ark, you can also use quotes around the path
<semitones> but forward slashes work better
<titan_ark> ZykoticK9, semitones thanks a ton! seems to work! shall check what all got copied now =)
<semitones> Bublik, try this one :) http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<Bublik> thank ^_^
<ArtyG> Is there a chance that doing cat /proc/cpuinfo could tell me the wrong frequency for a processor with scaling?
<LSD|Ninja> ArtyG: it depends on what you mean by "wrong". It'll tell you the frequency of whatever state its in when you cat it
<semitones> Bublik, you're welcome :)
<titan_ark> cool! works like a charm!!!
<ArtyG> I ran a benchmark, and it keeps telling me that it's 800MHz.
<titan_ark> Now i need to find a way to schedule it using crontab!!!
<titan_ark> Linux rox! :D
<LSD|Ninja> ArtyG: What CPU is it? 800MHz is the lowest start on my Phenom II which is where it stays most of the time. That's what I'm asking about now actually. It takes a bit of a kick to get it to move out of 800MHz and it just jumos straight to 3GHz where under Windows it would flick between 2-3 other states depending on the load
<ArtyG> Intel Atom N270.
<ArtyG> Tops out at 1.6GHz
<linkiduu> hiii
<LSD|Ninja> ArtyG: Putting the frequency scaling monitor on your panel will let you know when it changes states
<ArtyG> Not to be a communist, but I'm actually using Xubuntu, which seems not to have a scaling monitor.
<ArtyG> Unless I just missed it.
<LSD|Ninja> ArtyG: xfce possibly has something similar, but I wouldn't have the first clue what it is
<semitones> you should be able to install gnome's scaling monitor in the toolbar if xfce doesn't have it
<MilitantPotato> ArtyG: don't install the EEE apps in synaptic
<MilitantPotato> ArtyG: they break a lot
<ArtyG> Ahhh, there we go.
<chu_> Does anyone know much about Evolution?
<ArtyG> Found an Xfce frequency monitor.
<ArtyG> Guess it is scaling, I just couldn't see it from catting /proc/cpuinfo
<ArtyG> Boy, 9.10 is great. All my hardware works out of the box now. Woop woop.
 * B|aSS is away: Yeah dude, Im Away!
<indus> !info evolution | chu_
<semitones> woop woop! dats da sound of da police
<ubottu> chu_: evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 2363 kB, installed size 7020 kB
<LSD|Ninja> ArtyG: cpuinfo only reports the frequency it's at when you cat it which will almost certainly be the lowest frequency state most of the time. If you catch it in a higher frequency state, then that's what you'll see. Now, if only they'd adjust it to report multicore/HT CPUs (1 entry per physical CPU with extra entries for core and thread count) properly.
<linkiduu> If I install postfix, will I be able to send mails from my dynamic Ip adress ?
<indus> why does it say is optional? its not optional
<semitones> indus, optional means your system will still function if it's uninstalled
<indus> semitones, ok thanks, makes sense now
<indus> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.19.32 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<Entelin> can I burn a 700meg iso onto a dvd and have it work?
<bazhang> Entelin, sure
<indus> !info mountall
<ubottu> mountall (source: mountall): filesystem mounting tool. In component main, is required. Version 1.0 (karmic), package size 79 kB, installed size 268 kB
<Entelin> ok cool
<indus> mmpff
<bazhang> Entelin, or a usb flash key
<indus> semitones, thanks, i see now
<semitones> indus, sure thing, also see !packaging
<indus> Entelin, what iso?
<Entelin> debian install disk
<indus> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Entelin> i'm out of regular cd's
<indus> Entelin, of course, dvd's work too
<Entelin> ok great
<MilitantPotato> Entelin: Have a USB stick?
<indus> Entelin, so want to boot debian?
<chu_> Yep, indus I have Evolution installed. I'm wondering if anyone has experience with it, enough to answer some questions?
<indus> !DEBIAN
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<semitones> msgthebot > indus
<indus> chu_, well most will have basic configuration info here
<semitones> er
<indus> semitones, yes /msg ubottu <>
<indus> i know
<semitones> kk
<chu_> Nah, it's configured - I've been using it for a good 6 months, but I've come up with an issue.
<indus> chu_, like what issue thy face
<semitones> indus, this channel already scrolls really fast -- investigating the bot too much makes it that much harder to read
<indus> i always get the send mail part of evo wrong
<chu_> I think my net died while trying to send an email and now whenever I open Evolution or try to receive email, it sends the same email out. This is pretty tedious for the receiver of the email. There's an option to "Cancel the current mail operation" though it doesn't do anything.
<indus> chu_, ah yes i have faced this, but haveto search my brain, you mean, it doesnt really delete from send queue right?
<chu_> Yep, exactly.
<w3rd_> hey guys im trying to use my ipod touch with jaunty? anybody familiar with ifuse? for some reason im not able to mount the touch, i can see the pics but not any of the other stuff?
<c_nick> Is there any twitter extension for Chrome ?
<c_nick> i mean better than ChromeBird.. did not quite like it
<indus> chu_,ok i need you to go through the steps you are trying to delete it ,so i can recollect
<indus> chu_, one thing i remember though is expunge , from folders menu
<indus> chu_, i mean, it clears the delete folder , did you delete the mail from the outbox?
<chu_> indus, I haven't yet no.
<magn3ts> How do I force firefox to revert to the version from the ubuntu repos instead of the version in the mozilla ppa I loaded?
<indus> chu_, then it will keep sending but should clear once sent
<chu_> indus, if I go to my sent box, it actually doesn't display any email I've sent for the past few months, unfortunately.
<indus> chu_, mm i think i had a diff problem
<indus> chu_, did you delete the .evo folder?
<chu_> I haven't touched anything yet.
<magn3ts> meh, never mind, I'll just force version for now
<magn3ts> er, that wants to remove songbird, java plugin, etc so lets not do that
<indus> chu_, can you open the .evolution folder and check under mail
<indus> chu_, but its too many files nvm
<chu_> Ok, I'm in mail - would I go into imap?
<indus> chu_, no thats for receive i think
<crunge> anyone else find that X11 no longer seems able to talk to the nvidia driver?
<indus> chu_, go to local
<indus> chu_, i am just guessing here
<chu_> Now outbox?
<indus> chu_, i just deleted the .evolution folder and restarted, but backed up all mail
<indus> chu_, check outbox index
<linkiduu> Hi. I have a monitor which has got 1600*900 resolution..gfx card also supports it..but on Ubuntu, even with drivers,,I get max of 1240 *800 :(
<chu_> Hey, if I emacs the Outbox file (in .evolution/local) there's the bastardly email!
<RecycleCorn>  It is time to put those Haitian jigaboos in their place!  No matter how many times the civilized world donates money, opens schools, rebuilds their nation, and holds their little monkey paws, the damn niggers can never get it right.  They never will!  The same goes for New Orleans!  Cancun in Mexico suffered few fatalities after their major hurricane, and the rebuilding is already completed.  What have the niggers in N
<RecycleCorn> ew Orleans done? If you are sick of this, join Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<FloodBot1> RecycleCorn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> chu_, heh
<chu_> Wow, does that happen often?
<indus> chu_, hmm yes sometimes
<mneptok> chu_: once is too often
<indus> chu_, so i guess deleting that should be reasonably safe
<indus> chu_, try and see
<chu_> If I just delete this Outbox file - which only contains this evil email, should all be good?
<chu_> Yeah alright, thanks for the help indus
<newclimb> anyone already install ubuntu in toshiba u505s2005?
<indus> chu_,do make sure it still doesnt show in outbox
<joppan> Recylecorn:whois civlilised
<w3rd_> anybody familiar with ipod touch and ubuntu?
<w3rd_> or a good way to remote a ubuntu system?
<linkiduu> Hi. I have a monitor which has got 1600*900 resolution..gfx card also supports it..but on Ubuntu, even with drivers,,I get max of 1240 *800 :(
<chu_> Whoops, I don't think Evolution like that
<indus> chu_, why
<chu_> Now I get an error
<B|aSS> /j kkkkkkkkkk
<B|aSS> /j #kkkkkkkkkk
<chu_> Sweet, looks like he may have gone away
<LSD|Ninja> w3rd_: iSSH has an X server and VNC client. It's a paid app though, but as near as I can tell, it's pretty much the best such app for iPhone/iPod touch
<chu_> Bugger, nopr
<chu_> nope*
<indus> chu_, restart evo
<geeksatlarge> Can anyone give me help with a Ubuntu problem?
<phaer> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_dumont> test
<geeksatlarge> Cool.
<chu_> Still get the error indus - something about "Cannot get message from folder"
<chu_> At least it's not sending an email now though :p
<indus> chu_, yes some cache thing , manually deleted message from folder outbox?
<Shazam> I'd like to rename a bunch of files programmatically. they're all formatted garbage_text_real_filename, and I'd like just real_filename. what's the quick, scripty way to do this?
<linkiduu> Hi. I have a monitor which has got 1600*900 resolution..gfx card also supports it..but on Ubuntu, even with drivers,,I get max of 1240 *800 :(
<chu_> I don't actually have an Outbox folder per say - I have something called Sent, but the last email in that was one I sent 8/12/2009 .... :/
<geeksatlarge> I can't 'su root'.  I'm running Ubuntu in Sun VirtualBox.  During the install, I was not prompted to setup a root account.  Therefore when Ubuntu came up I didn't have a root password.  Now I can't access root through the shell.  Is there something I don't know about?
<LSD|Ninja> linkiduu: your monitor may not be reporting the correct EDID info so the drivers have no idea what the native res is. Was it working properly with the generic ones before you installed the other ones?
<Entelin> how can i tell if I am using the 32 or 64 bit release? i dont recall which I installed...  /proc/version doesnt specify it
<Myrtti> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<phaer> geeksatlarge: use sudo
<Entelin> Linux version 2.6.32-020632-generic (root@zinc) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #020632 SMP Thu Dec 3 10:58:45 UTC 2009
<Entelin> is that 32 bit?
<linkiduu> LSD|Ninja: it works properly on WIndows
<Shazam> I know a perl one-liner would work, but it seems like something I ought to be able to do with just the shell
<phaer> Entelin: uname -m gives you the machine
<geeksatlarge> Thanks, I'll try that.  Bye!
<mrb427> is there a unix wildcard that specifies the end of the filename, ex) ls *.png should not include image.png.cropped
<Entelin> ok great thanks
 * bittin is away: d
<LSD|Ninja> linkiduu: So do a lot of things. First thing you have to learn about Linux is hardware support is either good, or downright terrible, there's no middle ground. When you first booted the livecd to install Ubuntu, was it at the right resolution?
<Shazam> mrb427: && ^*.chopped
<indus> Entelin, uname -a
<mrb427> Shazam: so ls *.png && ^*.chopped
 * bittin is back (gone 00:00:06)
<mrb427> Shazam: that will return only things ENDING in .png??
<linkiduu> in liveboot cd , it was only 800*600..after I installed drivers..it came to 1024
<Shazam> mrb427: if you want to list just the files that end in .png, then ls *.png will do that for you
<tweiseman> why am i awake?
<mrb427> Shazam: oh, sorry, i mispoke.  I need it to return only things ending in .png and not things like .cropped.png
<friendishan> hello
<friendishan> anyone know where is the pidgin directory? i want to look for history in it history of old chats
<mrb427> Shazam: to be clear, ls *.png should return file.png and file2.png etc but not file.cropped.png
<linkiduu> home/.purple
<chu_> indus - looking through the Evolution FAQ and there is nothing, now unfortunately with a name like evolution google isn't very friendly (I would have thought with asking about email in evolution would be obvious to google, but apparently not), do you know where you got the information?
<friendishan> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<friendishan> yay ubottu is  back
<linkiduu> :D
<indus> chu_, i just g uessed :)
<indus> chu_, generally all data is saved locally in hidden dir
<chu_> Yeah, the data's gone now, but it still thinks I want to send an email - for which there is no data! and I can't work out how to tell it not to.
<Sa[i]nT> If I install the KDE from the repos, is it KDE4.4?
<linkiduu> Ishan: you can see the pidigin logs in /home/USERNAME/.purple/logs
<indus> Sa[i]nT, i think its 4.3,
<indus> chu_, just restart your pc
<indus> chu_, or clear cache , ther is an option somewher in menu
<hsr> Will upgrade affect my bookmarks in Firefox????
<Shazam> mrb427:  ls -l *.png | perl -lne 'print if $_ !~ /cropped/'
<hsr> Hello room'
<kinja-sheep> hsr: No it should not. Also, use XMark addon. It is awesome for sync-ing your bookmarks with a server (and to sync with other machines too).
<Shazam> mrb427: not the most elegant way to do it, but it gets it done
<Sa[i]nT> What do I type in the terminal to install kde
<rothsdad> hi, is there a rss reader that works in console?
<bazhang> Sa[i]nT, install the package kubuntu-desktop
<rww> Sa[i]nT: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<faultyground> Hey all.  Since the last round of updates went out, Firefox is no longer starting for me.  No error, just about 5 seconds of the busy cursor, then returns to idle.  Any thoughts?
<rww> faultyground: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<hsr> kinja-sheep: Thank you
<faultyground> rww:  Sorry, 9.10
<rww> faultyground: ah, okay. Not the problem I was thinking of, then :)
<chu_> faultyground: try opening firefox in a terminal, should give you some diagnosis information
<faultyground> chu_: will do, trying now
<hsr> Hello again, how can i change paper size of any pdf?
<faultyground> chu_:  "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1 and 1.9.1.*."
<tottiq> like a zoom?
 * rothsdad hey all, could anybody recommend a cli rss reader plz
<chu_> faultyground: Don't know if there's a resolution (my net is too slow to load graphical sites at the moment for some reason), but this might have something: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360940
<faultyground> chu_:  I'll read up on it and see if theres anything there, thanks =)
<researcher1> how can I browse with IE6 in Ubuntu and enjoy the effect of Active X control enabled?
 * faultyground KA-OPERA!
<chu_> I'm trying to load it, but chances are it will load at least 10x faster on your end. Frustrating me.
<linkiduu> you can install it through wine..but you can emulate ie6. by using a firefox addon called user agent changer
<researcher1> linkiduu:i have  wine installed already. what do i do next?
<linkiduu> if it asks for .net support ..install mono
<linkiduu> then download ie6 setup
<Shazam> how do you unload a module?
<chu_> Shazam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=360512
<chu_> Possibly not, I'm trying to load the page, but it will take a long time so it's easier for you to read it. Sorry
<herbero> does anyone here know how to check a new hd with smartctl or hdparm or smart montools? I plugged in a 2TB SATA but it is not coming up in /dev and it is not warm to the touch, nor is it listed in fdisk
<herbero> I need to partition it though
<indus> herbero, it shouldnt warm if not used at all
<kinja-sheep> To get by this winter season, I use bunch of old HDDs instead of a radiator. =\
<herbero> lol
<chu_> indus, should killing x count as a reboot? I just don't want to reboot if possible.
<herbero> indus: that is what I figured, but I thought maybe I just wasn't accessing/mounting it so it might not be as hot. In any case, I would still like to check it within my comp
<faultyground> chu_: got it, reinstalled xulrunner via synaptic, problem solved, thanks for the link =)
<kinja-sheep> herbero: Have you reboot?
<ArQiLLiOnS> im in tha HOUSE!
<blackrock> is there any good dvd maker on linux?
<chu_> faultyground: Glad it worked out for you.
<herbero> kinja-sheep, yes
<blackrock> with menu maker
<kinja-sheep> herbero: It is toggled on in the BIOS?
<alabd> Hello ,  what are Gnu/Linux benefits , specifications that distinguish it from all other OS's ?
<herbero> alabd: freedom
<chu_> Homework?
<kinja-sheep> !info devede | blackrock
<ubottu> blackrock: devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.14.0-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 1518 kB, installed size 3560 kB
<ArtyG> GNU/Linux is a magical unicorn that flies through our dreams. That's the main benefit.
<chu_> Mmm. be back hopefully.
<blackrock> thx kinja-sheep, ubottu
<chu_> Well, killing X did nothing to resolve the issue.
<ArQiLLiOnS> u know where i can get proposal for file sharing server using ubuntu??
<chu_> ArQiLLiOnS: Pardon? You want to set-up a file sharing server which is running Ubuntu?
<ArQiLLiOnS> yes...
<ArQiLLiOnS> is that possible...?
<ArQiLLiOnS> it is right, im new so need more info
<Flannel> ArQiLLiOnS: What sort of sharing are you hoping for?
<ArQiLLiOnS> actually im looking for a high speed network, linking to 4 MacPro`s, for editing purposes on HD...they need fast transfer rate, to cut the transfer time, plus the want to centralized all of their movie clips, wat hardware plus should i consider "optic cable"?
<Flannel> ArQiLLiOnS: er.  You're talking about physical network?  That'd be a different channel
<chu_> ArQiLLiOnS: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<Flannel> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ArQiLLiOnS> well im considering using Ubuntu for the server OS, cuz they only need to use the server as a storage device
<Flannel> That's the software you want to use
<Flannel> (NFS if you just need to talk between *nixes, including OSX)
<paotzu> aggregated 1000basex
<paotzu> I mean basesx
<chu_> Is UF down or is my net just really bad? I seem to be able to load google roughly ok, but UF is just terrible....
<Diverdude> is it possible to make a global directory shortcut? Like for example ~/ is short for /home/usrname, i would like to make one called e.g. arb/ which should correspond to /media/Traydata/arbejde ?
<chu_> Diverdude: I think it's a symbolic link?
<Diverdude> chu_, i see...how are those made?
<ArQiLLiOnS> how bout the transferring? any suggestions? how to make it faster? fiber optic?
<ArQiLLiOnS> cuz they deal alot in HD format
<indus> herbero, sudo fdisk -l will show
<paotzu> ArQiLLiOns: aggregated 1000basesx
<indus> chu_, so is it still there?
<chu_> indus, yeah unfortunately.
<paotzu> ArQiLLiOns: fiber aggregating tap
<chu_> Diverdude: Check this out, don't know what it says, but it was the top link from google on symbolic link with ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/user-guide/C/gosnautilus-8.html
<herbero> indus: yeah, it is not there
<herbero> indus: so they sent me a bunk one
<indus> herbero, external disk?
<indus> herbero, works on windows?
<ArQiLLiOnS> thanx paotzu
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Diverdude> chu_, i do not think symbolic link is the solution
<chu_> ActionParsnip will most definitely have a solution Diverdude ... Repeat your question :p
<ArQiLLiOnS> what if i dont want to convert it to ethernet from fiber, meaning fiber all the way? am i asking the right question :)
<ActionParsnip> Chu_: he he. Bit tired but I'll try.
<Diverdude> is it possible to make a global directory shortcut? Like for example ~/ is short for /home/usrname, i would like to make one called e.g. arb/ which should correspond to /media/Traydata/arbejde ?
<ActionParsnip> Chu_: thanks btw ;)
<indus> ActionParsnip, yo yo
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: could create an export in .bashrc
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: you can then use: cd $arb
<chu_> Is UF getting hammered by extreme traffic? It just won't load anything for me...
<ActionParsnip> Indus: werd up bro
<indus> ActionParsnip, werd? iam fine thanks
<indus> ActionParsnip, good day?
<paotzu> ArQiLLiOns: maybe that is #hardware question. What you want is multiple 802.3ad capable cards and trunk the connections into one super connection, if I understand your question.
<ActionParsnip> Chu_: try: http://www.isitdownorisitme.com
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, well what if i am then in location a and i want to do a cp $arb/something to $arb/somethingElse  will that be possible?
<ActionParsnip> Indus: long and very tired
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: absolutely
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: there are a few already setup like $HOME
<ArQiLLiOnS> ok paotzu, thanx alot!
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, okay...how do i make such an export?
<chu_> ActionParsnip: I'm assuming if it's me that site won't load?
<ActionParsnip> Indus: 12 hour NOC shift. Although 4 days off now
<indus> ah sys admin woes
<meowbuntu> hi i am on live usb os  playing youtube videos they are speed up everyone sounds like teh chipmunks.
<paotzu> AeQiLLiOnS: the ubuntu part is just a few edits to /etc/network/interfaces
<ArQiLLiOnS> can anyone invite me to be in #hardware
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: export arb="/media/Traydata/arbejde"
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: don't let the long day make you forget that !offtopic factoid :)
<Yerushalmi> Other than wine, are there any other good Windows emulators/compatibility layers out there?
<meowbuntu> any ideas
<sickly> virtualbox
<paotzu> ArQiLLiOnS: you basically have the answer, there are not too many ways of doing this aside from extremely expensive equipment
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: put that in $HOME/.bashrc then run: source $HOME/.bashrc
<indus> Yerushalmi, wine is 'Wine Is Not an Emulator
<Haldrie> hi I'm working on using grub2 on a usb flash drive to boot various isos from and I managed to get the latest ubuntu livecd loaded using a guide I found in the forums but it causes it to boot directly to the livecd and won't show the menu that the real disc shows. Is there anyway to allow it to load the iso as if I were loading it from a disc in my cd drive instead of automatically booting to the livecd?
<ActionParsnip> Mnetpok: my bad
<Haldrie> I was using this post btw http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<Yerushalmi> indus: That's why I said "compatibility layer" also :p
<thegeekyhaxor> hi
<spasht> can someone help me setting up my tvtime. SAA7130
<indus> Yerushalmi, crossover i think
<ArQiLLiOnS> well, i know its goin` to be expensive...
<indus> Yerushalmi, yea noticed that later :)
<ArQiLLiOnS> but atleast i have sumting to show to my client
<thegeekyhaxor> need some help
<indus> Yerushalmi, qemu is emulator though
<Yerushalmi> sickly: I tried using virtualbox but I don't get it. Don't you need to install windows "into" it?
<indus> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<ArQiLLiOnS> i dont want them to use windows server
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: no worries. forced march days at call centers kill anyone.
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, just append it in the bottom of the file?
<sickly> yes
<Yerushalmi> sickly: Then no go, I don't have windows :p
<ActionParsnip> Mnetpok: its my normal day. 4 on 4 off ;)
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: sure
<meowbuntu> hi i am on live usb os  playing youtube videos they are speed up everyone sounds like teh chipmunks.
<meowbuntu> hi i am on live usb os  playing youtube videos they are speed up everyone sounds like teh chipmunks.
<Yerushalmi> indus: which would you suggest to try first, crossover or qemu?
<syn-ack> meowbuntu: really, is there any reason for a parroting?
<thegeekyhaxor> hey guys i need some help with flash plugin in ubuntu
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, nice :) thx m8
<crazycool> hi there
<indus> Yerushalmi, i dont have experience in either, but you should try both since one is an emu and one is a compatibility layer thing
<meowbuntu> syn-ack: oops am in several chanels my mistake
<Yerushalmi> Qemu's the emu, I assume? :)
<syn-ack> thegeekyhaxor: such as?
<crazycool> gents, what could I use to send mail without installing any MTA... I need just in send mail, not receive
<indus> !emulator
<indus> !EMU
<meowbuntu> qemu is like its own virtual machine.
<Yerushalmi> indus: can't find crossover in Ubuntu software center, where is it?
<thegeekyhaxor> syn-ack ... i have installed the flash plugin, but the controls dont work... such as i cant pause a video et al
<meowbuntu> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Haldrie> I think my question has gotten overlooked
<syn-ack> thegeekyhaxor: 64 bit machine?
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: you can do tonnes of mad stuff in bash like that
<thegeekyhaxor> syn-ack,  yep
<indus> Yerushalmi, its not free
<indus> as far as i know
<syn-ack> thegeekyhaxor: nspluginwrapper is crashing.
<meowbuntu> !ask | Haldrie
<ubottu> Haldrie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Yerushalmi> indus: Aha.
<meowbuntu> Haldrie: ask again now
<thegeekyhaxor> syn-ack, so reinstalling it will solve the prob?
<misterB> Yerushalmi: If you don't have windows and you
<indus> Yerushalmi, maybe if you tell the channel what you are looking or trying to do,someone might suggest some good things
<syn-ack> thegeekyhaxor: I removed all of the flash non-free stuff, including the wrapper, and installed the beta of the linux 64 bit player
<syn-ack> thegeekyhaxor: no, it wont
<ActionParsnip> Thegeekyhaxor: tried the 64bit flash plugin?
<cnvl_> When using TV-Out with nvidia's binary driver, my TV picture extends past the edges of my TV. How do I fix this?
<indus> Yerushalmi, http://www.codeweavers.com/products/
<misterB> Yerushalmi: and you don't want to pay, you're stuck with wine
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip: hah ++
<thegeekyhaxor> syn-ack,  okay
<thegeekyhaxor> actionparsnip: nope
<ActionParsnip> Syn-ack: works great here
<chu_> Hey, ActionParsnip perhaps you know .. So my Evolution *thinks* it's still sending an email (I deleted ~/.evolution/mail/local/Outbox) ... Do you know how to remedy this?
<herbero> indus: don't think so, it has never been partitioned
<thegeekyhaxor> ActionParsnip,  I have installed the flashplugin-nonfree
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip: same here. I wish the medibuntu crew would hurry up and include it
<thegeekyhaxor> ActionParsnip, whats the package for the 64 bit
<indus> herbero, i mean windows will detect the disk
<Yerushalmi> indus: Basically, I want to use the NES emulator from my old windows computer. the reason I don't want to use an ubuntu emulator is because I have a save rather far along I don't want to lose.
<ActionParsnip> Thegeekyhaxxor: ramove all flash plugins including gnash and swfdec and grab the tar.gz of the 64bit plugin. Copy the file to your plugins folder
<syn-ack> thegeekyhaxor: that installs the 32 bit with the wrapper
<ActionParsnip> Thegeekyhaxor: there isn't one. You do it manually
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, what else can you do of cool stuff?
<cnvl_> Yeru: the save formats aren't compatible? What's the NES emulator you're using
<aropupu_> aaargh, could someone help me set up my gravis gamepad in karmic? been going over this post -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338457 since yesterday now but without any luck
<Yerushalmi> indus: The emulator doesn't work great in wine, I was wondering if there was another I could try.
<thegeekyhaxor> ActionParsnip, okay... thanks will do that
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: make aliases to long strings of commands you use a lot
<Yerushalmi> cnvl_: I assumed that they wouldn't be, but that would be neat if they were! JNes?
<herbero> indus: don't know why it would, in any case I can't check no one here runs windows
<thegeekyhaxor> ActionParsnip, also when i install firefox.. the 3.6 beta gets installed and it doesnt start after getting installed
<mneptok> Diverdude: alias rm="rm -I"
<syn-ack> thegeekyhaxor: like I said, remove all of the flash-nonfree stuff, including that wrapper and get the 64 bit player from adobelabs
<mneptok> Diverdude: you'll thank me some day
<cnvl_> I can't think of any priori reason they shouldn't be compatible. most emulators typically treat machine state as a binary dump of the memory
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip: you have anyideas as to how to y youtube videos are playing fast on my live usb install
<indus> herbero, well, does the command mount show it , or check under gparted, btw, is this an external HDD
<Lord-Readman> hives: the vote for the x68k comp is here http://impoll.net/cgi-bin/v.cgi?p=10231&r=9
<cnvl_> but I'm not familiar with JNes off the top of my head
<Yerushalmi> cnvl_: Make my life a lot easier if I could just import the save into a built-for-ubuntu NES emulator. I wasn't too happy (though I liked the recursion of) using an emulator inside an emulator (Yes, I know that Wine Is Not an Emulator :p )
<cnvl_> Tru it and see
<cnvl_> *try
<syn-ack> thegeekyhaxor: there's been quite a few new bugs regarding firefox 3.6 :/
<herbero> indus: nah, not in /mnt either
<Yerushalmi> cnvl_: It appears to be, yes. I'll try it. What ubuntu NES emulator do  you suggest?
<herbero> indus: seems like a bunk hd to me
<Haldrie> hi I'm working on using grub2 on a usb flash drive to boot various isos from and I managed to get the latest ubuntu livecd loaded using a guide I found in the forums but it causes it to boot directly to the livecd and won't show the menu that the real disc shows. Is there anyway to allow it to load the iso as if I were loading it from a disc in my cd drive instead of automatically booting to the livecd? I was using this post to
<ActionParsnip> Meowbuntu: reinstall flash or use 64bit flash if you use 64bit os. Could also try the mozilla ppa for a later build
<indus> herbero,is it an external HDD
<Diverdude> mneptok, hehe, what does the -I option do?
<thegeekyhaxor> syn-ack, okay... i assumed that... i hope i can still install firefox 3.5
<cnvl_> Ahh, heh. I've used NESTopia, dunno how good the linux build is
 * Yerushalmi now has this desire to run an emulator of NES inside an emulator of Windows inside an emulator of FreeBSD.
<herbero> indus: no SATA
<mneptok> Diverdude: prompts when deleting more than 3 files or deleting recursively.
<alankila> Haldrie: I thought you can just dd the iso to usb stick and it should boot like the cd does... but I'm not 100% sure of this, of course
 * Yerushalmi is a sad, sad, man.
<Diverdude> mneptok, ahhh....good idea
<indus> Yerushalmi, why
<mneptok> Diverdude: ignore it if you really like "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" moments
<indus> !patience | Yerushalmi
<ubottu> Yerushalmi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Monona> I want to run a script to check my realtime kernal configuration, but I don't how to run scripts.  The suffix is .pl, but I don't even know what that means...
<alankila> Monona: ./script.pl And pl stands for Perl.
<Yerushalmi> indus: Not "sad" as in unhappy. Sad as in pathetic. Read my previous sentence. :p
<Haldrie> alankila: I'm trying to put multiple isos on 1 flash drive and boot them using grub2
<DaemonFC> Monona, You may want to patch it with BFS if you're trying to make it a very low latency kernel
<indus> Yerushalmi, ok :)
<DaemonFC> that really wakes things up :)
<Yerushalmi> indus: I mean, you've just been helping me with my question, have you already forgotten? ;)
<Monona> alankila: I just navigate to the directory in the CLI, and just type ./script.pl?
<alankila> oh. Well that sounds more interesting, I guess you could try putting them each on different partition and use grub to manage which boot sector to boot....?
<indus> Yerushalmi, no, but i cant advice on this further
<kohlrak> Anyone know how i can get programs to autostart *BEFORE* login (ex, a server i need to run)?
<alankila> Monona: yes, that's the gist of it.
<Diverdude> mneptok, bash: alias: rm: not found
<Diverdude> bash: alias: =: not found
<Diverdude> bash: alias: rm -I: not found
<ActionParsnip> !startup | Kohlrak
<ubottu> Kohlrak: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Monona> DaemonFC: I don't know what that means. :)
<chu_> Sweet, indus! It's gone ...  I think!!!
<kohlrak> ah, thank you ActionParsnip
<Yerushalmi> indus: Well, NES emulators and Windows emulators (YIKWINAE) are two different topics, and there was discussion drift. I had already expected it to move into the realm of other people's expertise.
<kohlrak> !boot | Kohlrak
<ubottu> kohlrak, please see my private message
<Yerushalmi> YIKWINAE = Yes I Know Wine Is Not An Emulator ;)
<DaemonFC> Monona, google BFS scheduler, I won't say what it stands for cause of language
<indus> chu_, really?
<DaemonFC> but it's a good patch for the kernel
<nomad77> DaemonFC: con's ck patches are back at kernel.org
<Diverdude> mneptok, ahh think i got it...no white-spaces allowed :)
<DaemonFC> CFS is the default these days and it's surprisingly worse than "deadline"
<Yerushalmi> Anyway, thanks for all the help, indus, cnvl_.
<DaemonFC> it's really geared for big iron more than desktops
<indus> whats cnvl
<alankila> DaemonFC: but CFS is a disk scheduler while BFS is a process scheduler, right?
<cnvl_> problem resolved? I was going to get Jnes and try it myself
<chu_> Well I think so, but I don't know what I did, as in I did nothing!
<cnvl_> if I could use this website.. >.>
<DaemonFC> alankila, Both are I/O schedulers
<Yerushalmi> cnvl_: Don't know yet, but I have a direction to look in, which is important.
<Shambat> I have a sheevaplug, but the pre-installed Ubuntu does not have any kernel modules installed ... probably because there is a low amount of hard drive space available. Is it possible to boot from another device such as a USB stick? As long as the instruction set (ARMv5) is used, there should be no problem right?
<Yerushalmi> I'll check out emulator compatibility, and then Windows compatibility.
<cnvl_> Could you give me the download link to the version of JNes you're using?
<alankila> Err, no. BFS is supposed to be some low-latency processing hack, last time I heard about it.
<DaemonFC> patching the kernel with BFS overrides CFS, even though the kernel config may say CFS is the default
<Yerushalmi> Well, I used 1.0. Unfortunately Wine was only compatible with 0.6. And I'm not using it now; I recently reformatted my computer; I just have my save stored elsewhere.
<ActionParsnip> Cnvl_: tried getdeb?
<Monona> alankila: It tells me "command not found"  I'm sure this is real basic, but I'm not getting it.
<student> how do i remove rhythmbox and empathy from docky?  i dont see a way to delete them off the dock...
<cnvl_> ActionParsnip: it's windows
<DaemonFC> The Brain **** Scheduler (or BFS) is a task scheduler designed for the Linux kernel in August of 2009  as an alternative to the Completely Fair Scheduler and the O(1) scheduler.
<alankila> Monona: perhaps you are in the wrong directory. Or perhaps the .pl file references a Perl interpreter from unusual place, not /usr/bin/perl
<DaemonFC> from Wikipedia
<Yerushalmi> cnvl_: Both versions should be here: http://jabosoft.com/?categoryid=3
<Yerushalmi> But I have to go anyway
<Yerushalmi> Thanks :)
<chu_> Anyway, cheers guys I'm so frustrated still I have to leave my computer.
<DaemonFC> it's meant for desktop PCs with less than 16 cores, I think anyone in here would benefit from it
<alankila> DaemonFC: okay. My and your mistake. BFS is task scheduler, but so is CFS. I confused it with CFQ, I guess.
<alankila> I simply thought to this point that the default linux task scheduler has no particular name.
<DaemonFC> My ATI card using FGLRX even seems less "jerky"
<ActionParsnip> Daemonfc: doubt I would. My pc use is chat and web browsing on a k7 cpu most days
<DaemonFC> though that might be the other stuff, like turning off tickless that he recommended
<ouyes> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Diverdude> mneptok, hehhehe....im not to fund of NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! moment :D
<DaemonFC> Catalyst really is the devil, 10.2 goes so far as to break compiz
<kifotv> hello, I was having trouble getting the live cd to open (9.10), so i used the 'help me boot from cd' option in wubi, but now when i try to install from the live environment I get all of these weird errors about /host. I can't install without unmounting it, I'm assuming, as I need to format it to install onto it. Any ideas?
<ouyes> DaemonFC, envyqt for ati driver installation aid
<kifotv> I have 0 experience with wubi, never had this many problems before.
<Monona> alankila:  It's on my Desktop, I'm in ~/Desktop$  I've tried ./script.pl, /script.pl, script.pl, etc, where "script" is the actual name of the script.  realTimeConfigQuickScan.pl, to be precise.
<DaemonFC> I can't even think that 10.2 was tested
<alankila> Monona: so what is the first line of that program, then? Open it in some text editor to check
<DaemonFC> ouyes, The crap in the repository is old, and the module is for Ubuntu's kernel that I'm not using
<Monona> #! /usr/bin/perl
<kifotv> Nutshell: I need to unmount /host, which is mounted because of wubi, but I am having troubles doing that because of /host (I think)
<alankila> Monona: okay, that must exist. Is the file marked executable -- does ls -l realTimeConfigQuickScan.pl say -rwxr-xr-x, the "x" being present?
<Monona> DaemonFC: BFS scheduler looks interesting, but I'm just trying to get a stable workstation.
<Monona> alankila: No. It says -rw-r--r--
<DaemonFC> it seems that envy has turned into something useless that pulls in the same driver Jockey would have suggested
<Monona> How do I make it executable?
<alankila> Monona: chmod 0755 realtimeetc.pl
<DaemonFC> it used to go grab the latest driver from ATI or Nvidia
<alankila> Monona: then try again
<kifotv> It almost seems like you can't unmount whatever drive you booted out of if you used wubi
<alankila> Monona: the more friendly way to add executable bits is actually chmod a+x realtime.pl, the a+x means "add x to everyone's permissions"
<Monona> alankila:  Ah, that worked.  What exactly did I do there?
<Monona> x meaning what?
 * kinja-sheep EXECUTE Monona! 
<bjking> Can someone explain why they would replace pidgin with empathy?
<Monona> Executed!
<alankila> Monona: allow execution by kernel.
<DaemonFC> bjking, insanity
<bjking> kk
<stdisease> Monona, and for directories it means allow access through it - just for completeness ske
<bjking> jw
<alankila> Monona: linux has a very confusing way of dealing with executable programs mostly due to historical reasons, as usual. Linux inherits from unix, and they are very old. When executing scripts, there are too few error codes to accurately report why it doesn't work, so it usually says whatever instead of something useful when some particular thing is wrong
<bjking> it's the worst EVER
<rww> DaemonFC: that's not helpful.
<Monona> stdisease: Access through directories how?
<alankila> Monona: he means that the "x" bit on directories means that listing directory is allowed
<DaemonFC> GNOME thought they're re-implement Pidgin with half the features and 1/10th the options, and depend on libpurple anyway for most of the things it can do. That's my honest opinion. It may sound sarcastic.
<alankila> or was that "r"? I'm not sure. SOrry. Forget I said anything
<kifotv> maybe its been too long since I've done an install, ive never had even close to this much trouble over just installing
<rww> bjking: The underlying technology that Empathy uses (called Telepathy) is more extendable and better allows integration into other desktop apps.
<alankila> In any case it's a confusing, irritating mess. Imo.
<ardchoille> alankila: "read", the x bit means you can read the dir. Removing the x bit locks users out
<bjking> right
<Monona> alankila: This is all new to me.  By the time I actually get jack running without xruns, seems like I'm going to have learned a few things along the way.
 * DaemonFC snores loudly and goes back to liking Pidgin better
<alankila> ardchoille: okay, but can you still access a file in directory even if you don't allow x, if you know the name?
<stdisease> Monona, alankila : r for listing, x for accessing files and subdirectories under it
<rww> alankila: no
<alankila> stdisease, rww: thanks for enlightenment. R for read, X for aXess. Easy to remember ;-)
<ardchoille> alankila: I don't think so, removing the x bit removes all access to the dir (read, write, ls, cp, etc)
<racerd> !alas
<racerd> hiya
<pranith> heyyy
<racerd> any gamers on?
<blue112> Hello here.
<ardchoille> alankila: this is why recursive chmod can be a bad thing
<bjking> DOTA is a game
<racerd> lol
<racerd> i love dota
<pranith> where can i find the Ubuntu netbook remix for ARM devices?
<bjking> google
<DaemonFC> I suspect it won't be long before I have to manually install everything that used to be there that did what I wanted because they deprecated it and replaced it with something that means nothing to me. :) OK, that was sarcastic.
<alankila> ardchoille: you mean the usual "chmod 0777 -R /" recommended to new linux users?
<alankila> (that is a joke, please don't execute it.)
<ActionParsnip> !arm
<stdisease> lol
<racerd> too late
<ardchoille> alankila: there shouldn't ever be a need to do that
<racerd> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<alankila> ardchoille: actually, I have seen people do that!
<racerd> how do i shut off pulse sound
<LSD|Ninja> How do I enable window resizing where the window resizes in real time instead of the translucent blue outline that the windows fill when you let go?
<MilitantPotato> I've chowned / before
<alankila> "Can't figure out linux permissions, how do I get rid of them" and then someone says that.
<pranith> bjking, thanks for the help. :P
<bjking> np :)
<pranith> koi tho batao yaar
<racerd> actually i do have a issue that is kind weird
<racerd> my x11 desktop settings won't save
<racerd> i have to reconfigure them on all of the reboots
<cnvl_> desktop settings as in resolution?
<ActionParsnip> Racerd: what video card?
<racerd> geforce 8800M
<racerd> not just resolution
<cnvl_> are you using nvidia's binary driver?
<racerd> which display being the main display as well
<ActionParsnip> Racerd: run: gksudo nvidia-settings ,you can now save to xorg.conf
<racerd> yeah
<carbm1> How do you set the default home directory permissions when users are created? I've tried /etc/login.def and /etc/adduser.conf and the new home directories are still 755.
<alankila> Monona: about jack, the only recommendation I have for you is to enable the realtime scheduling of jack, there was some work required for it, not sure what, but something to do if you are of the mind
<ouyes> hi everyone
<alankila> Monona: I once wrote a guitar effects processor on top of jack and I found that allowing realtime scheduling for jack really helped against underruns, I ran with something like 256 sample buffers or 4 ms, if memory serves
<racerd> son of a... well damn that worked
<ActionParsnip> Racerd: if it moans about no xorg.conf run: sudo nvidia-xconfig ,then retry
<cnvl_> ... I was just about to say that. heh.
<alankila> that's more like 6 ms though...
<ActionParsnip> Racerd: running nvidia settings alone runs it as user. Gksudo gets you the write access you need ;)
<racerd> that is what i figured was going on
<Monona> alankila: Yeah, that's what I'm working on.  I've posted on the forum and I'm making progress, but I just didn't know how to run the diagnostic script.  jack is killing me with xruns and I've got it at more than 80ms latency.  I'm just trying to figure out why.
<racerd> i just didn't know how to enable the permissions needed
<pranav1> using XP in virtual box in ubuntu. how to access net in xp
<stdisease> carbm1, sounds like you need to umask 0 first
<ActionParsnip> Racerd: the system will also boot in that res etc. If you hit another monitor to it you will need to blank out the current file etc.
<alankila> Monona: your system's messed up seriously if you still get underruns at 80 ms. That's ridiculous. Maybe the effect programs you are running against jack are too slow, or is it without anything connected to jack yet?
<ActionParsnip> Racerd: every day is a school day
<pranav1> using XP in virtual box in ubuntu. how to access net in xp
<misterB> pranav1: should just work
<racerd> yes i know
<alankila> I have java programs that are able to deal with 50 ms buffers
<racerd> i work in IT :(
<racerd> but all of our junk is windows
<racerd> or oracle db's
<alankila> and java's an unpredictable execution environment
<ActionParsnip> Pranav1: you need to set the dns server to the virtualbox one. I forget its ip. Or bridge the network so it appears on your network as a seperate system
<stdisease> pranav1, you configure the networking options in vbox and in XP you see IP configuration to DHCP
<bjking> I was in a coldfusion class as i have to tkae such a class and the instructor informed a group of smokers I was amongst that coldfusion is MUCH better than PHP
<bjking> is my instructor a fucking idiot?
<Monona> alankila: That's before I'm even running any other programs.  This is a fresh install of Hardy Heron, with the realtime kernel and all.  Forum dude thinks it's CPU frequency scaling issue.  Again, out of my league but working on it.
<koltroll> Good morning peeps
<alankila> bjking: "better" is relative as first approximation, so anybody can be right depending on what they are thinking about.
<cnvl_> your instructor is opinionated. welcome to education.
<hamish__> hi - looking for some business aps that run on ubuntu - anyone here that can help?
<bjking> he's like
<bjking> aww man
<bjking> Coldfusion and enterprise apps
<ActionParsnip> Pranav1: 10.0.2.2
<bjking> is where it's at dudddde
<bjking> Disney uses coldfusion
<alankila> Monona: okay. No, I don't think it is  cpu scaling problem, but of course you can try to disable the ondemand cpu scheduler, set that to performance
<stdisease> or maybe that was vmware with the dhcp... meh, lol
<alankila> When I still had linux on my main box I had done that because ondemand sucks
<ActionParsnip> Pranav1: set that as the dns server and it will be fine, or use bridged lan
<bjking> but I tend to think it's just complete and utter adobe garbage.  :( Am I wrong?
<Myrtti> !offtopic | bjking
<ubottu> bjking: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Stdisease: it has dhcp, just doesn't seem to want to share its dns server
<Monona> alankila:  What's ondemand?  The thing is, this is a pretty new computer and I don't think it's a hardware issue.  Jack has worked pretty much out the box for me before, even on old hardware.
<hamish__>  I have a client that is contemplating switching from windows to linux. I am encouraging this but I need to find out what alternatives he has to provide applications for G/L, Inv, POS, drs, crs etc - can anyone point me in the right direction?
<stdisease> ActionParsnip, pranav1 : I just checked, I use NAT mode in VBox and DHCP in WinXP - works fine for me
<ripdisk> i can't connect to my ubuntu from the internet via vnc OR ssh or anything.... however i can connect from the local network, and i checked a hundred times to make sure port fowarding is set up.....
<stdisease> ActionParsnip, I didnt need to specify DNs in my case
<alankila> Monona: linux adjusts cpu frequency based on task demand on cpu time by collecting statistics over some 100 ms intervals and adjusting the frequency such that certain % of cpu is idle if the same thing goes on in future
<Monona> alankila:  The diagnostic script tells me "/ does not have the 'noatime' parameter set"
<ActionParsnip> Ripdisk: its the forwarding dude. If it connects over lan the service is working. Maybe you need to reboot the router. Some home grade routers need it
<alankila> Monona: the default mode is like this, but I hate it because it adjusts too slowly -- if you have several cpu frequencies, ondemand usually steps to higher frequency one step at a time and it takes macroscopic time to go from the lowest rate to the highest cpu rate, so I have always felt that linux is annoyingly unresponsive with ondemand
<pranav1>  stdisease i m in VB pls explain me stepvise
<misterB> ripdisk: are you planning to do more than VNC?
<paotzu> bjking: php and coldfusion are used for different things. Disney uses php and cold fusion. Disney uses cold fusion for instance for "club penguin" and php for more informational sites
<alankila> Monona: the noatime is not really recommended anymore, ignore that. The modern linuxes run with something called relatime... or is your distro too old for that... don't remember
<nicoco> hi ! when I install postgresql8-4 I have an error stating that the file /var/run/postgresql/8.4-main.pid doesn't exist can someone help me ?
<pranav1> using XP in virtual box in ubuntu. how to access net in xp
<ripdisk> ActionParsnip: i rebooted the router several time.
<pranav1> using XP in virtual box in ubuntu. how to access net in xp
<alankila> I don't remember if relatime was invented at time of hardy.
<ripdisk> times*
<Ferrenrock> hey, can anyone recommend an rss feed reader for the GNOME desktop? (preferably one that's transparent and not too intrusive)
<mvn071> Hi, I have been working on some documentation and would like to have some feedback to improve it. It is on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Desktop/PXE thanks
<ripdisk> and misterB: what do you mean more than vnc?
<stdisease> pranav1, well click your appliance settings, and under network, set adapter 1 : Attached to NAT
<bjking> paotzu: they seem to have the same function.... the class I'm in isn't especially informative
<bjking> Ferronrock: avant-window-navigator has an rss app and so does gnome-panel
<theadmin> Say, is it fine to put something like this in /etc/init.d or is it better to put it uh, somewhere else? It needs to be run for all users, that is. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d17b2e265
<ActionParsnip> Ripdisk: then all I can suggest is revise settings. Don't use vnc over wan without ssh tunnel too ;)
<alankila> Monona: in any case, noatime only adds a little bit of disk speed to your system, we're talking about 10 % faster disks or something like that.
<misterB> you mentioned vnc and ssh
<nicoco> pranav1 : I didn't have to do anything it just works
<stdisease> pranav1, I have PCnet-FAST III as hardware type selected, click the recycle button to generate a new MAC address if needed, make sure 'Cable connected' is on
<Ferrenrock> bjking: does that make it show up on the desktop itself or just in the little panel?
<Monona> alankila:  If that was the issue, the xruns would decrease after a little while, right?  Once the CPU scaled to the proper frequency?  Or am I way off in understanding how this works?  For what it's worth, it's a dual core pentium D 3.00 GHz.
<alankila> Monona: and against relatime the benefit is probably very minor
<misterB> ripdisk: you mentioned vnc and ssh
<ripdisk> yeah, i have the vnc server running as well as the ssh server
<ripdisk> and i can connect from within my router
<bjking> Ferron: right click on gnome panel
<bjking> hit add to panel
<ripdisk> however, i can't connect via my public ip
<stdisease> pranav1, in XP, on your network connection settings set Obtain IP address automatically (that's dhcp)
<pranav1> stdisease -den error occur using XP in virtual box in ubuntu. how to access net in xp
<paotzu> bjking: the bottom line on that is adobe (and macromedia before) publishes flash and coldfusion, so they interoperate well if you are making something like club penguin
<alankila> Monona: yes, the basic idea is that the ondemand works, it's just too slow to adjust for my taste. For audio processing you'd have a steady, predictable load, and not much issue with ondemand, most likely. Plus it only matters after you have enough tasks taking CPU that the lowest rate is no longer sufficient to handle the full suite of tasks
<bjking> errr
<bjking> Ferron: you may have to install through synaptic
<nicoco> so nobody has an idea about that damn /var/run/postgresql/8.4-main.pid file ?
<Ferrenrock> hold on bjking
<Ferrenrock> I'm installing it
<misterB> ripdisk: for what it's worth, you can establish a vnc session through empathy.
<alankila> Monona: and jack-with-no-apps has to be basically 0.01 % cpu load
<cicciods> hello
<ripdisk> misterB: i have no idea what that means.
<Ferrenrock> bjking: what's the name of it?
<klic> since when did the ubuntu channel overtake gentoo
<justin22885> has anyone here ever installed ubuntu from the 12mb network install image?
<pranav1> stdisease-den error occur port path nt specified
<Monona> alankila: So I need to figure out if I can mount my system with relatime enabled on Hardy?
<klic> did 6 hours compliation installation went out of style now?
<pranav1> port path nt specified
<alankila> Monona: still, if there are any bugs with ondemand, such as miscalculation of the correct rate ... these could still harm you. I do think that audio apps do not in the main enjoy the concept of variable CPU speed.
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: several times
<koltroll> I still have no sound. Tried installing backports, didn't help. Tried looking at alsamixer, didn't help. Have made sure nothing is muted, didn't help. It worked fine for a while, then I think ubuntu did a update and things started to get messy.
<alankila> underruns are deadly, and ondemand decreases the margin
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: its all I use
<justin22885> im doing that now.. its download and installing the base system now
<alankila> Monona: no. It won't help you.
<justin22885> my laptop uses wifi, so i had to share internet with my desktop
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: nice. No need to update once installed ;)
<bjking> Ferron: I'm unsure..... quick search RSS and then Search gnome
<misterB> ripdisk: if you're using googletalk or jabber, you initiate a screen sharing session with another contact. Not sure if this can be automated. If so, you avoid port forwarding
<alankila> Monona: disabling atime gives only an improvement of the apparent disk speed.
<bjking> Or ask someone who knows
<justin22885> im trying to decide exactly what to install after the base command line system is up and running
<ripdisk> misterB: oh.
<Ferrenrock> I'll see
<Monona> alankila: Any thoughts on what it might be?  Or directions I should look into?
<misterB> ripdisk: I know it works with empathy on 9.10
<justin22885> which distro did you use actionparsnip?
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: depends what you like. For a small fast system use lxde or xfce
<alankila> Monona: ensure jack has the audio device for itself. Check you aren't running esd or pulseaudio (if that was relevant for hardy heron)... Didn't jack have a way to open the audio device in some kind of exclusive mode via hw:0,0 access
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: gentoo, lubuntu and puppy
<justin22885> i have 1gb RAM and a 1.6ghz cpu
<justin22885> this is a netbook
<bjking> Ferron: gDesklets?
<alankila> Monona: so you are probably best off making sure that jack is realtime & has audio device for itself at the very least.
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: any will be fine
<Ferrenrock> bjking: yeah I'll try that
<madhu> hi
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: lightness leaves more space for your apps to run
<Seveas-train> hello madhu
<Monona> alankila: I'm checking that with fuser -v /dev/snd* and making sure Pulseaudio is dead.  My soundcard shares an IRQ with a usb device.  Would that matter?
<justin22885> the LXDE screenshots remind me of windows xp
<Seveas-train> Monona: no, IRQ's don't matter
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: probably because of the deep blue
<stdisease> justin22885, and if you don't want the fuss you can even go with a combo of xdm and openbox
<stdisease> justin22885, then install the applications you need individually
<semitones> just move the panel to the top and you're good to go
<alankila> Monona: well, it would probably depend on activity on that IUSB device or controller. It probably doesn't matter, but you are best off dedicating an IRQ for your audio device.
<ripdisk> this is frustrating, all my settings are right, and my ports are fowarded... yet i can't ssh or ANYTHING
<justin22885> maybe, lightness is a good idea, though this netbook will run windows 7 and vista, id like to keep it to windows xp or lesser level of latency
<ActionParsnip> Ripdisk: contact the manufacturer and read your manual
<bjking> I'm on my dell mini9 with openbox
<bjking> :P
<paotzu> justin22885: I have same configuration, run full ubuntu no issues
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: for true lightness: flwm
<alankila> Monona: linux mostly just acknowledges the IRQs when they arrive from various devices and moves the processing to internally scheduled tasks, called "softirq". As opposed to "hardirq", I guess.
<Monona> I'll just have to play around with it.  Thanks for the help!
<alankila> Monona: the upshot is that irq sharing is relatively harmless with linux
<justin22885> actionparsnip: youre throwing a lot of terms at me, lxde, flwm, xdm.. whatever happened to simple fluxbox?
<Monona> This is all good stuff to learn, on the way to getting things set up properly.
<paotzu> justin22885: use afterstep
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: they are all alternative desktops. Websearch them to see what the deal is. Lxde is just a nice easy way to get a full set of stuff to get you started
<alankila> Monona: still, it's probably true that there is a slight improvement if you can allocate a dedicated IRQ. That way the cpu will always receive the IRQ & know immediately it is the audio device without checking other possible sources for that IRQ
<justin22885> is xdm a login thats unbiased to any desktop environment?
<stdisease> justin22885, right
<Monona> alankila: So how would I change that?
<kinja-sheep> justin22885: It is CLI, I think.
<alankila> Monona: BIOS
<justin22885> then i like xdm... keep it modular, ya know?
<titan_ark> hey. i need some help trying to figure out to use crontab
<Monona> alankila: Oh boy. :) How's that then?
<titan_ark> ia m unable to get it to start up any application
<paotzu> justin22885: use wdm like redhat 5
<alankila> Monona: in fairness I used to have a laptop that put every device on irq 11 and I never noticed. I didn't do much audio processing work on it or anything that placed hard realtime constraints, but I did run a few audio thingso n it and it all just worked
<peleg> Upgrading to 8.04: I get this error "A problem occurred during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry."
<alankila> so this is probably the sort of thing that doesn't fix your issue. It only benefits at margins.
<peleg> and then a list, each entry looks more or less like that: "Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found"
<justin22885> ive never used redhat... i used one of the first fedora core distros for about 2 days though
<peleg> And then the upgrade halts...
<alankila> Monona: well, BIOS is BIOS. You just have to boot & check it and try to allocate PCI device IRQs there. It's annoying stuff for sure. Depending on which kind of bios it's possible/impossible/merely very confusing.
<stdisease> peleg, perhaps your network connection isn't working , check if the driver is loaded and the network interface is configured
<Flannel> peleg: Change that from old-releases to releases
<titan_ark> anyone?
<alankila> Monona: it's also possible that Linux could decide the interrupts, but as far as I know Linux prefers to use the BIOS IRQ map for devices.
<peleg> stdisease, how can it be? I am talking to you at the moment, isn't that right?
<peleg> Flannel, I'll try that, thanks
<paotzu> justin22885: if you want to speed your laptop, use gparted to resize your hard disk, dd to backup the file, and then install a ssd hard disk and dd the file back.
<stdisease> titan_ark, what's the issue, did you edit the crontab file, and you have the cron daemon running?
<justin22885> im going to need to install wifi.. i have a broadcom wifi adapter, any tips on how to get this properly configured?... my router uses no password, but will only accept devices of specific mac addresses, so no issues there
<alankila> Monona: but I stress this likely won't fix your problem. We're talking about system that fails at 80 ms, not system that fails at 2 ms
<alankila> dedicated IRQs can only possibly help at *very* tight setups
<stdisease> peleg, you could be talking from another computer....
<paotzu> justin22885: can you run gnome or... you are sticking to afterstep?
<sairam> hi all
<peleg> stdisease, right :) but I am not. thanks!
<justin22885> once those 256gb SSDs become affordable, im hopping over to SSD on all devices and not looking back
<Monona> alankila:  Gah.  That sound like too much for tonight.  It's good to have options, though.  I'll have to see if I can diagnose the problem some kind of which way.
<justin22885> afterstep?
<paotzu> justin22885: just remember single cell is better
<sairam> hi can anyone help me i cant install ac97 in my linux
<stdisease> peleg, oh you are most certainly welcome anytime
<sairam> bro
<paotzu> justin22885: afterstep is very old, lightweight window manager
<koltroll> I would really appreciate some help on my sound issue
<stdisease> peleg, change the mirror you're fetching from then, idk
<alankila> Monona: you should probably consider a variant of ubuntu made for audio processing. Hardy is aging, and so on. Switching distro could well fix the problem, but stay away from mainstream ubuntu because you'll have to battle the monster called pulseaudio first
<sairam> my linux is karmic stdisesase
<justin22885> to be honest, i havent a clue as to which desktop environment i will use, fluxbox, lxde, gnome, or kde
<sairam> gnome is good
<koltroll> if you have no idea then gnome is probably the way to go justin22885
<paotzu> alankila: my friend who does work with JACK and such said that pulseaudio actually fixed all his problems with some 96-bit sound card
<kermit> justin22885: so just use whatever is the default
<alankila> Monona: the work, however, caused by pulseaudio may have helped a large number of audio devices. Pulse is relatively timing sensitive sort of application. It thus forces improvement on the baseline quality of sound drivers, and you benefit from this work if you can update.
<taofd> how do i figure out if i'm running the 32bit or 64bit version of ubuntu?
<justin22885> ive used all those except for lxde
<sairam> i have uninstall pulseaudio bro alan
<peleg> stdisease, I have changed old-releases to releases in sources.list, but it does not help. How do I change the mirror?
<Monona> alankila: UbuntuStudio is basically Ubuntu with extra packages, right?  Which I think I've installed.  And I've heard that realtime kernel is kinda rough in later versions.
<koltroll> taofd, konsol -> uname -a
<alankila> paotzu: there are no 96-bit sound cards. Perhaps you talk about 96 kHz sampling rate. Yes, that kind of things exist, they may be used by professional audio producers.
<sairam> my soundcard is realtek
<koltroll> taofd, I who run 64 ends with x86_64 GNU/Linux
<koltroll> taofd, * my output ends with..
<paotzu> alankila: ah that's right, kHz. you can tell I am not pro sound producer.
<taofd> koltroll, ah yeah, i see thx :)
<alankila> Monona: it may also have recompiled things without pulseaudio -- which will fight with jack over control of audio -- and that's something relevant for you
<koltroll> taofd, np
<stdisease> perhaps try other mirrors in other locations, peleg
<taofd> koltroll, yeah, i wasn't sure because i completely forgot which version i installed on this system, but it seems like i've installed the 64bit version
<justin22885> ok, the net install disc is asking me to choose a kernal, any suggestions?... 2.6.31-19-386 looks good
<Monona> alankila: How's that then?
<peleg> stdisease, but where do I choose a mirror? the upgrading process does not ask me anything about it.
<sairam> are there indonesian here
<sairam> sairam
<alankila> Monona: I'm just saying that you're probably best off with an ubuntu distribution specifically built for audio work. At least it can't be any worse than the current situation for you, whatever its cause.
<justin22885> question: will xdm allow me to select from multiple installed desktop environments? so i could install gnome, lxde, and fluxbox and toy around with all?
<alankila> justin22885: pure xdm? I remember that was very minimalistic, but I probably haven't seen that for nearly a decade. The lxdm, gdm and kdm all allow it.
<titan_ark> anyone with an idea to run crontab? I am unable to use it to start an application
<Monona> alankila: Such as UbuntuStudio?  Or are there better distros for audio?
<alankila> Monona: I don't know the linux audio landscape, but seems like a reasonable first attempt.
<justin22885> alankila: i just want an unbiased login, lxdm, gdm, and kdm are all biased to lxde, gnome, and kde
<taofd> hmm... is there a way to run 32bit apps on 64bit?
<paotzu> justin22885: use non-partisan-dm package
<obscurant1st> somebody know where is the torrent files are stored if i use qbittorrent.
<mrpink57> justin22885: why not skip the login manager and just use an .Xdefaults
<obscurant1st> i meant the files with .torrent
<kinja-sheep> justin22885: I thought you picked xdm?
<justin22885> paotzu: what is that?
<Monona> alankila:  Have you heard the the realtime kernel works alright in Intrepid or Jaunty or Karmic?
<kinja-sheep> obscurant1st: Try "sudo updatedb && locate torrent"
<alankila> justin22885: so what? xdm probably means you go for editing files when you want to change the DE, or that is what I would have had to do back in the time I still used xdm. I don't know. I recommend lxdm or gdm, who cares which one it is as long as it works?
<justin22885> im installing the kernal right now, i havent installed anything yet
<obscurant1st> kinja-sheep, k,
<justin22885> and i want to install a couple desktops and window managers to test drive my options
<alankila> Monona: unfortunately, I know nothing about linux realtime options.
<mrpink57> justin22885: an easier option to test might have been a VM
<Monona> alankila:  Thanks!  I think I'm going to call it quits for now, and play some more tomorrow.
<stdisease> alankila, now you just choose symlinks under /etc/alternatives
<alankila> justin22885: you can easily try the xdm & see how it goes, but chances are there's nothing but username and password prompt
<alankila> stdisease: oh joy :)
<paotzu> justin22885: In all seriousness, you can use SLiM, Orthos, Enter, etc...
<justin22885> i dont want a username and a password, id like my linux to just automatically log me in and leave me alone about it.. no one ever touches my laptop but me
<obscurant1st> kinja-sheep, ki am not getting the .torrent files
<mrpink57> paotzu: slim > all
<alankila> justin22885: riiight. Well, you still want some kind of box where to select which desktop to boot. You can put username and password as 'x' if you like.
<justin22885> alankila: xdm wont allow me to select a desktop?
<alankila> justin22885: my guess is no
<stdisease> justin22885, nope only through manipulation of files somewhere else
<coldfire2122> does anyone have input on installing kde over ubuntu vs dual booting with kubuntu?
<mrpink57> If I remember its just a login prompt like slim, but you could just setup what session yo would like in a .Xdefaults
<stdisease> justin22885, for now stick with gdm or kdm if you want choice/eyecandy/autologin
<peleg> stdisease, did you understand my problem?
<alankila> coldfire2122: you can have ubuntu and kubuntu on same machine. It will look like kubuntu because kubuntu replaces the splash screens and so on, but both gnome and kde will be available as usual.
<stdisease> coldfire2122, I'd just install kde on ubuntu
<stdisease> heh, in fact it *will* be kubuntu
<justin22885> ok.. ill go gdm for now, test drive the desktops, and when i find one i like ill remove gdm and set the script to automatically launch that one when i start up
<titan_ark> anyone can help me with using crontab please?
<coldfire2122> i was reading that installing both caused issues. you would sy otherwise?
<paotzu> alankila: all you ahve to do to change that back without editing anything is dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<almoxarife> its a mess ridding kde-desktop from gnome
<sanderj> How do I choose to use an older kernel I just installed into 9.10 ?
<alankila> justin22885: I have personally liked lxde almost over gnome -- it is what I use on this machine for instance.
<admiral0_wrk> hi people
<titan_ark> sanderj, it will show up in your grub, just select the older one
<justin22885> whats the most configurable "window manager" out there? would that be flux?
<paotzu> alankila: oh you are talking about the boot splash, nm
<stdisease> justin22885, kde
<alankila> paotzu: yes, that is not generally fixable/changeable.
<sanderj> titan_ark, I want to make it boot with the older one by default.
<admiral0_wrk> i saw efl interface for netbook remix. Is it open source?
<stdisease> justin22885, but that's a whole desktop environment not just a window manager
<justin22885> kde is a desktop environment, not a pure window manager
<admiral0_wrk> i can't find the source
<titan_ark> sanderj, not too sure about that
<alankila> Hmm. How do I deal with /dev/md0 and grub2? I can't seem to tell grub2 what physical devices that corresponds to.
<justin22885> im asking what is the most configurable window manager by itself
<mrpink57> A commone one I see a kde with openbox for a window manager or fluxbox
<sanderj> titan_ark, there is a new way.. with grub2.. dont know how.
<mrpink57> justin22885: openbox since you start with nothing
<titan_ark> sanderj, oh okay, sorry i have no clue
<mrpink57> justin22885: unless you go to a tiling wm
<sairam> Enter text here... help me i have problem with my audio i can hear any voice from it
 * alankila hopes he doesn't have to make a /boot partition, but will do if that's what it takes
<tking> I need to shrink an lvm volume in order to increase the size of others, but first I need to shrink the ext4 filesystem contained within offline and unmounted, what software do I use to accomplish this and will it be available in a single-user rescue shell?
<sanderj> Anyone else know how to set default kernel to boot with in grub2?
<bharatbobba> is shawnboy here?
<justin22885> no, i dont want tiling, i want a WM i can start out with almost nothing.. then choose and plugin components like a file browser, desktop, taskbar, etc
<meowbuntu> hi anyone used enlightment wm before i'm thinking of installing it
<kinja-sheep> bharatbobba: I don't think so.
<mrpink57> tking: gparted should be able to shrink a ext4
<tking> mrpink57, I thought there were specific ext* specific tools, though.
<alankila> with grub1 I could always just force it to use one of the disks as raw device, so with RAID1 it's not a problem to get a functional bootloader... but this grub2 is all scripted and doesn't seem to know how to deal with md
<tking> mrpink57, a look through aptitude search shows nothing...
<alankila> whatever. I'll just make a /boot to get past this problem
<paotzu> alankila: you need newer version of grub2 I think?
<tking> mrpink57, also I would have to use parted as I wouldn't have a GUI, just a text terminal. But that is fine... except it has to be available in the rescue shell.
<stdisease> e2fsprogs works on ext4
<mrpink57> tking: i have never personally resized a partition.  The only formats not resizable I know of are JFS, XFS, and maybe Resief
<alankila> paotzu: never than is available in lucid?
<tking> stdisease, e2fsprogs supports shrinking?
<alankila> newer even
<ouissam> goog morning world
<peleg> Is there any other way of upgrading instead of using the GUI way, which is not working since I can't change the mirrors?
<tking> mrpink57, that is fine as I am using ext4 + lvm2
<mrpink57> peleg: sudo apt-get upgrade
<alankila> paotzu: no, the problem is not with grub2 itself, it's more to do with the automagic scripts that attempt to make the grub2 config
<ouissam> anyone speaking french or spanish
<peleg> mrpink57, thanks, I'll try that!
<alankila> they don't have a clue how to deal with MD right now
<mrpink57> peleg: I'd maybe do sudo apt-get update first
<paotzu> alankila: oh, you don't mean doing grub-install /dev/md0
<alankila> but it's not a problem, I have a plan.
<alankila> paotzu: hmm, would that work? Will test immediately.
<rww> ubottu: es | ouissam
<ubottu> ouissam: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<koltroll> Sound Issue: I only get sound when changing output volume to 150%. Any idea on why that is?
<alankila> paotzu: no, it fails. The scripts don't know how to deal with md0. That's the problem.
<alankila> I'll try telling grub2 that (hd0) == /dev/md0, maybe that does it
<justin22885> im setting up the package manager now.. then ill probably install gdm, then gnome, lxde, and fluxbox
<alankila> no, it still doesn't work. Bummer.
<bharatbobba> damn.... wanted to thank him...
<fodder_> alinkaila, is this ubuntu 9.10
<alankila> fodder_: 10.04
<fodder_> is this the issue of grub altering the comand line from a uuid 23455 to a hdo/ style
<justin22885> how would i go about using a compositing window manager with my computer? could i install compiz or beryl directly or does it need to run on top of something like gnome?
<peleg> mrpink57, did both, in the order you recommended. I only get "0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert." -- and nothing after that.
<alankila> And adding a partition to /dev/sda doesn't work of course ... the sda is used in md0 & kernel's too stupid to allow me to add new partitions without rebooting and I bet if I reboot now I can't boot the thing
<alankila> *headdesk*
<paotzu> there is no compiz/beryl, there is compiz fusion now
<cnvl> When using TV-Out with nvidia's binary driver, my TV picture extends past the edges of my TV. How do I fix this?
<fodder_> what i did was uninstal grub, then reinstal the old one  first
<mrpink57> peleg: i do not know your language but it sounds like no updates with your mirrors, you can check the mirrorstatus and go from there I imagine.
<justin22885> could i use compiz fusion as the standard window manager, and from there plugin the taskbar, desktop, and file browser?
<fodder_> it fixes the issue and reconfigures itself b4 reboot
<mrpink57> justin22885: compiz can be used as a stand alone
<paotzu> justin22885: absolute
<fodder_> then on update tell it to keep the old
<peleg> mrpink57, well, I have changed "old-releases" to "releases", so I guess it might be the issue. I'll change it back and we'll see...
<justin22885> maybe i will do that.. install compiz on its own then plug in components to that
<paotzu> justin22885: try compiz-deskmenu
<peleg> mrpink57, tried again. I have changed the mirrors, updated (update went fine), and then tried upgrading, but got nothing. What else should I check?
<peleg> my sources are "deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted universe multiverse" and so.
<justin22885> what is compiz-deskmenu paotzu?
<mrpink57> peleg: past that I got nothing, do you know for a fact there is an update?
<g0tcha> hey guys, is there a way to show the date and time the operating system been installed?
<paotzu> justin22885: it is a generic program menu for compiz fusion that you can go in and edit what you want etc
<justin22885> but it gives me no desktop with icons, or a taskbar, right?
<peleg> mrpink57, well, yes. Update works great. also in aptitude.
<titan_ark> hey everyone, could anyone help me out using crontab?
<ardchoille> titan_ark: I can try
<theadmin> titan_ark: Me too, ardchoille has learned me quite well someday :D
<mrpink57> peleg: what do you mean it works great?
<AdvoWork> is there a convertor type thing to change -rw-r----- to something else?
<titan_ark> theadmin, ardchoille, iv been trying to use it to just try and run any application but not been successful
<theadmin> titan_ark: What app exactly?
<peleg> mrpink57, I mean that it has downloaded some stuff, and then summarized -- told me how long did it take, that it is reading the package list, and that it is finished. updating again does not downloading anything again. sounds ok, doesn't it?
<ardchoille> titan_ark: Got a nice crontab tutorial for you: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/04/crontab-tutorial.html
<titan_ark> theadmin, i basically want to use rsync, but just to see if i am getting it right, i tried creating a txt file or even running vncviewer, but nothing
<theadmin> titan_ark: Hm, copy the crontab line you've set
<jackbrown> hey can anybody helps me? I should stop a software from running on  the Start Machine
<stdisease> titan_ark, is crontab running, and what have you typed in your crontab?
<mrpink57> peleg: yea, sounds like you are updated and nothing is in the pipe.  Ubuntu repos are not exactly bleeding edge.
<jackbrown> hello
<stdisease> *is cron daemon running
<titan_ark> ardchoille, yes, iv read the man and the ubuntu page on cron
<jackbrown> Hello
<titan_ark> theadmin, 57 12 * * * env DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/xvnc4viewer > /home/titan_ark/cronlogs/testlog.log
<titan_ark> stdisease, how do i check if its running?
<stdisease> AdvoWork, those are permissions, you change them with something like the 'chmod' utility from the command line
<stdisease> AdvoWork, or from the file manager, you right click the file and set permissions
<peleg> mrpink57, so what can I do? Why upgrading does not work, without even giving any error message?
<stdisease> titan_ark, 'service cron status'
<sanderj> I tried to install a 2.6.18 kernel in 9.10.. and on bootup I got: error getting signalfd udevd .. I get dropped into a initramfs shell..
<titan_ark> stdisease, cron start/running, process 1062
<AdvoWork> if i do ls -all i can see file permissions like: -rw-r-----  is there a way to see what number that is? so i can then set chmod number file to match the -rw-r----- ?
<peleg> mrpink57, I have switched to English. The last line is "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<stdisease> titan_ark, or even 'pgrep cron' , or 'pidof cron' .. looks like it's running
<sanderj> I cant see that /etc/default/grub exists.. how to I change the kernel back?
<mrpink57> peleg: I think we're maybe understand two different things.  If your system is already up to date then nothing will happen.  As I asked before are you expecting a update?  Something you know is out of date?
<sanderj> do I*
<rww> g0tcha: if the directory /var/log/installer/ exists, you could look at the timestamp of the files in there. "ls -l /var/log/installer/" would do that.
<theadmin> AdvoWork: Permission you specified is 620.
<titan_ark> pgrep cron gives me 3 process ids!
<CDlx> hi
<iceroot> AdvoWork: r=4,w=2,x=1  r-x = r+x = 4+1 so its the number 5
<peleg> mrpink57, I do not expect an update. I expect an UPGRADE. that is, an upgrade of my system to 8.04.
<titan_ark> stdisease, theadmin what do you suggest i do next?
<peleg> everything is up to date -- besides my Ubuntu itself :)
<mrpink57> peleg: what are you on now?
<stdisease> theadmin, 640 u mean rwx the order
<peleg> mrpink57, 7.10
<iceroot> AdvoWork: rwxr-x--- = (4+2+1) (4+0+1) (0+0+0) = chmod 750
<theadmin> stdisease: Err, right. Keep messing them up. 640, yes
<alankila> yeah, that laptop's a goner
<AdvoWork> theadmin, ok, so what about drwxr-x---  would that be: 750?
<g0tcha> rww, thanks that did it
<theadmin> AdvoWork: 750... Yeah
<iceroot> AdvoWork: i told you already
<stdisease> AdvoWork, use stat <file> to find out the number
<alankila> after removing the drive from the md, Linux flagged the entire device as unavailable, so I could no longer do anything with it, even add it back to multiple device. So I lost the functional boot sector. Thanks, linux md.
<stdisease> AdvoWork, in case you can't figure it from the symbolic representation
<theadmin> what is the Linux analog of DOS/Windows command "TYPE"? (print file contents to STDOUT)
<jemark> peleg, 8.04 is old...
<stdisease> theadmin, cat
<theadmin> stdisease: Thanks
<peleg> jemark, well, I have to upgrade step by step
<iceroot> theadmin: cat filename
<mrpink57> peleg: after doing a slight google it says do an update restart then do another update
<Entelin> theadmin, also know about   tail and head
<alankila> This "remove a partition from md and linux disables it completely" is one of the things I hate most about linux md. I have seen it before. I don't understand it.
<AdvoWork> ive got: -rwxr-x---  1 zimbra zimbra    5 2010-02-19 09:06 test1.txt  and im doing chmod 750 test1.txt and its still: -rwxr-x---  1 zimbra zimbra    5 2010-02-19 09:06 test1.txt
<jemark> peleg, where have u been the last few years, lol
<peleg> mrpink57, ok, I'll try that. thanks.
<stdisease> theadmin, if you also want to view the file (not just print to stdout) use 'less'
<stdisease> theadmin, less is a pun on 'more' which is the original utility but that's probably too much trivia for the day
<theadmin> stdisease: Yeah know about less/more/most, as well as "view" and "nano -v"
<justin22885> whats the apt-get install for the xorg?
<stdisease> justin22885, 'sudo apt-get install xorg' should do it I'd wager
<ardchoille> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<stdisease> justin22885, if you can't figure out what package name, 'apt-cache search <keyword>'
<RPG_Master> Well, I've screwed up my Grub. Now computer hangs at "Loading Grub..."   This is after a stop mid-way through a really long fsck. What did I do and how do I fix it?
 * EvilDennisR is bored and here to answer luser questions!
<justin22885> xorg is installing now... whats the command for the full gnome package though? not the ubuntu desktop, just gnome itself
<kthomas_vh> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<guntbert> AdvoWork: to my eyes that looks ok - 750=rwxr-x---, d=directory, what do you want to do?
<ardchoille> justin22885: you need to learn to search the apt cache: apt-cache search -n gnome
<alankila> If only I had had a foresight to partition a /boot partition when I made the partitions... But I thought I'll leave the space unpartitioned. *kicks himself*
<EvilDennisR> justin22885: the ubuntu-desktop package is a wrapper package that requires all of the "gnome" packages
<RPG_Master> So, any help?
<titan_ark> ardchoille, could you give me an example of a working cron command?
<LSD|Ninja> Anyone know how to make opera display flash content nder amd64? The plugin is installed (first thing I do after updating is alawys install the restricted-extras) and sounds is OK, I just get no picture. Any ideas?
<titan_ark> mine does not seem to be working
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: fsck fails?
<EvilDennisR> LSD|Ninja: flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree installed, yeah?
<ardchoille> titan_ark:  00,30 * * * * echo "hi"  # that runs echo "hi" every half hour of every day
<RPG_Master> EvilDennisR: What? After hard-killing my laptop mid-way through the fsck. So now I can't do anything without using a livecd.
<LSD|Ninja> EvilDennisR: They installed as part of the restricted-extras afaik
<LSD|Ninja> EvilDennisR: It also works fine in Arora
<RPG_Master> fsck didn't fail, I failed :(
<ardchoille> titan_ark: Did you read my crontab tutorial? it's written for new users
<EvilDennisR> LSD|Ninja: not sure, I don't use opera, someone else will have to help you =(
<AdvoWork> guntbert, basically i just want to make my test.txt file exactly the same as: drwxr-x---  6
<anonymous> Thanks to ubuntu now my whole school use it everyday
<stdisease> RPG_Master, lol, well you should probably finish the fsck run for the moment
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: so, tell me the whole issue
<EvilDennisR> anonymous++
<titan_ark> ardchoille, yes i did. i am trying 57 12 * * * env DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/xvnc4viewer > /home/amit/cronlogs/testlog.log doesnt seem to do anything
<guntbert> AdvoWork: that is not possible - the first d means the entry is a directory and not a regular file
<titan_ark> i have been changing the time to ah crap got it
<justin22885> im going to go for now, ill be on later
<titan_ark> wtf
<stdisease> titan_ark, '>' is a shell construct
<bmhm> hello there. Got an Issue with psi client. On startup it shows pictures of all gpg-keys, then it doesn't show my private key at all
<AdvoWork> guntbert, sorry, i was being a mong
<justin22885> before i go.. i just want to know what i need for pure, full gnome without the ubuntu stuff
<mrpink57> titan_ark: do you have a gui option for crontab, for some CRAZY reason in Arch I do?!
<guntbert> AdvoWork: np ;-)
<EvilDennisR> justin22885: erm... maybe just install metacity? I'm sure that will require a bunch of gnome stuff
<titan_ark> stdisease, so it wont work?
<titan_ark> mrpink57, ah, no idea, quite a noob you see :P
<EvilDennisR> titan_ark: wtf you trying to do with vncviewer and cron?
<RPG_Master> EvilDennisR: I really can't say any more details...
<bharatbobba> I have a Dell studio 15. i changed the power management on battery when the lid is closed from suspend to blank screen but when i open the lid it hangs... whats the best setting?
<wilson> why is it i can't change my resolution? every time i reboot, it keeps on coming back to its default
<guntbert> !language | EvilDennisR
<ubottu> EvilDennisR: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stdisease> titan_ark, I'd say not
<RPG_Master> stdisease: How can I? Through a livecd?
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: uh, well come on, what is the whole issue? You said "Blah, fsck failed" -- is that it??
<titan_ark> EvilDennisR, i am just trying to start it to check if i am doing it right, i want to actually use rsync
<stdisease> RPG_Master, you can fsck with the livecd yes
<EvilDennisR> You can't say wteff?! what the crap
<stdisease> RPG_Master, pass it '-v' (verbose) args so that you see more detail
<EvilDennisR> titan_ark: This is your crontab, yeah? Not one in /etc/cron.d/ or something?
<titan_ark> stdisease, but i saw it on the help page. to output a log
<tasslehoff> I'm connecting to a server where I have another username. I have made sure the uid matches, but still have weird issues. Is it important that the gid matches as well?
<titan_ark> EvilDennisR, nope, i added this after doing a crontab -e
<guntbert> EvilDennisR: exactly - and please stay polite too
<ardchoille> titan_ark:  33 01 * * * env DISPLAY=:0 gnome-calculator
<ardchoille> titan_ark: of course change the time
<peleg> mrpink57, back to Earth; no change. I get the same results; no upgrade.
<EvilDennisR> guntbert: I thought saying wteff _was_ being "nice", y'know, vs saying the complete acronym, but whatever..
<mrpink57> peleg: sorry man but I dont have anymore answers, this is a big irc channel hope someone else can help.
<RPG_Master> EvilDennisR: Before that I was trying to upgrade my NVIDIA drivers... and junk went wrong :( I ran "sudo shutdown now" in the terminal, after waiting 10 minutes for it to shutdown completely I hard-killed it....
<titan_ark> ardchoille, done and waiting, we seem to be on the same side of the globe :)
<guntbert> EvilDennisR: no, we don't care for abbreviations of that kind either
<wilson> why is it i can't change my resolution? every time i reboot, it keeps on coming back to its default
<peleg> mrpink57, thanks :)
<ardchoille> titan_ark: That crontab line works here
<EvilDennisR> titan_ark: \n is obviously a new line in your crontab: SHELL=/bin/sh\n DISPLAY=":0.0"\n 33 01 * * * gnome-calculator
<EvilDennisR> titan_ark: minus the whitespace after \n
<titan_ark> ardchoille, worked for me too
<guntbert> !guidelines > EvilDennisR
<ubottu> EvilDennisR, please see my private message
<titan_ark> EvilDennisR, dint quite get you
<stdisease> EvilDennisR, some people are touchy, like 7 year olds today don't know how to curse already... it's best to just avoid altogether
<RPG_Master> EvilDennisR: Then once I turned it back on I got drop in the root shell repair thing. I ran fsck and got THOUSANDS of things it needed to fix. After sitting there for a whole 10 minutes with the "Y" key pressed down I gave up,  ctrl+c'd it and "shutdown now"'d
<ardchoille> titan_ark: my command worked? you're good to go then :)
<kemsiro> wilson, you have to write changes to xorg.conf
<AdvoWork> how come, when im doing: zimbra@router:~/backup/sessions$ mv test1/ /home/ZimbraBackups/  mv: preserving times for `/home/ZimbraBackups/test1': Operation not permitted mv: preserving permissions for `/home/ZimbraBackups/test1': Operation not permitted   the file is created by the zimbra user, and im mv'ing it with the zimbra user..
<EvilDennisR> titan_ark: http://www.pidgin.im/nopaste/136
<RPG_Master> EvilDennisR: And then came the "Loading Grub..." hang :(
<titan_ark> ardchoille, yes it did, i wonder why i cant get xvnc4viewer to open! :P
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: uh, welp, you should of ran fsck -y /dev/hd###
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: ^Cing fsck is generally NOT a good idea..
<wilson> kemsiro: failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf!
<BusMaster> i installed acrobat reader and it has taken over firefox, which uses it to show pdf's within the browser, even though the firefox setting is set to "ask me" for pdf files. how do I fix this?
<kemsiro> wilson, edit it with sudo privilege
<titan_ark> EvilDennisR, sorry, but i am new to this, what exactly does the SHELL = ... do? i dint understand the meaning of what you posted?
<kinja-sheep> BusMaster: Look in Firefox setting. Under Applications.
<Milos_SD> Hi
<RPG_Master> EvilDennisR: Well, now I know... What do now? :(
<ardchoille> titan_ark: You don't really need that
<Milos_SD> Am I the only one who is having very slow speeds when downloading from the main repo?
<wilson> kemsiro: how? new user, sorry
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: did you boot up a live-cd and run fsck -y on the drive?
<kemsiro> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<guntbert> AdvoWork: mv: preserving... cannot be part of the command
<BusMaster> kinja-sheep, Edit->preferences->Applications shows "PDF Document" set to "Always Ask"
<RPG_Master> EvilDennisR: Not yet... didn't know I could fsck from a livecd :/
<titan_ark> ardchoille, yeah thats true. and how can i output the log of the command that is run to a file? wont the "> pathname" work?
<RPG_Master> Will do now.
<EvilDennisR> titan_ark: SHELL= just specifies what shell is used
<jofo> Hello. I remember I’ve been able, with Ubuntu, to type braille characters (from the block U+2800-U+28FF Braille Patterns) by using the keys ASDF JKL; as with a Perkins machine. There’s a keyboard driver for that purpose (in the file /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/brai), but I can’t remember how to activate it. Does anybody have an idea?
<BusMaster> kinja-sheep, but it doesn't ask..it just opens the pdf in acrobat within the browser
<peleg> I need help here. All I want is to upgrade from my very old 7.10 to another old version: 8.04. Nothing works. Any advice?
<titan_ark> EvilDennisR, ah okay
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: make sure you run fsck on the correct partition that was having the issue, and not just /dev/hda (or whatever your drive is)
<jofo> If I use setxkbmap brai, I won’t be able to go back to the other keyboard layouts listed in System>Preference>Keyboard>Layouts. Then I rather look for a mean to add it to that layout list. Unfortunately, those drivers are classified by countries or by language, and it seems nothing has been planned for braille.
<shashwat> Hi! what's up?
<kryl> hi
<EvilDennisR> !hi > shashwat
<ubottu> shashwat, please see my private message
<EvilDennisR> !hi > kryl
<ubottu> kryl, please see my private message
<RPG_Master> EvilDennisR: Well, my hard drive only has a main partition and a swap partition. So do I just stick in an Ubuntu livecd, open a terminal and then type fsck?
<wilson> kemsiro: there are ony 8 lines
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: IDE or scsi drive?
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: should be fsck -y /dev/hda1 or /dev/sda1 if its scsi
<ardchoille> titan_ark: the ">" works here too
<RPG_Master> EvilDennisR: ...the kinda drive a 2008 laptop would have :P
<RPG_Master> I don't know
<RPG_Master> I think /dev/hda1
<titan_ark> ardchoille, okay shall try that. trying an rsync now.
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: fsck will not do anything if its not the right drive specified
<kemsiro> wilson, i used nvidia driver. i don't know what ur using. in my case, in order to use the resolution 1024x768, i specified it in "screen" section with Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0"
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: so its one or the other =)
<RPG_Master> ok
<RPG_Master> :P
<titan_ark> ardchoille, wohooo the rsync works!!!
<Xintruder> Hi
<titan_ark> ardchoille, now time for trying the log file =)
<EvilDennisR> !hi > Xintruder
<ubottu> Xintruder, please see my private message
<ardchoille> titan_ark: 44 01 * * * ls /home/ardchoille > /home/ardchoille/test.txt  # this worked fine
<wilson> kemsiro: 1280x1024
<EvilDennisR> titan_ark: how is that crontab not working? You know that cron gets run every minute, and if you've specified the minute that you're in, it won't run -- yeah?
<EvilDennisR> titan_ark: and you have to exit the editor you're in so crontab can check in your crontab -- yeah?
<wilson> kemsiro: ection "Screen"
<wilson> 	Identifier	"Configured Screen Device"
<wilson> 	DefaultDepth	24
<wilson> EndSection
<wilson> Section "Device"
<wilson> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<FloodBot1> wilson: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peleg> Documentation here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades -- does not help.
<titan_ark> EvilDennisR, I am always trying to run something after a 2 minute wait and i close the editor after making the edit
<kemsiro> wilson, yup in Screen section
<EvilDennisR> titan_ark: you know its  m h  dom mon dow for the crontab, yeah ?
<EvilDennisR> titan_ark: minute, hour, day of month, month, day of week
<titan_ark> ardchoille, yes the txt file was successfully created =) now i need to figure out how not to wipe out the contents of the file and ensure all data goind from new line
<wilson> kemsiro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/379633/
<titan_ark> EvilDennisR, :) yes i do
<EvilDennisR> titan_ark: paste me your crontab again
<ardchoille> titan_ark: use ">>" instead of ">", for append instead of overwrite
<hrwath> hello
<EvilDennisR> titan_ark: > will overwrite the file, >> will append to the file
<EvilDennisR> !hi > hrwath
<ubottu> hrwath, please see my private message
<hrwath> anyone uses komodo for editing?
<titan_ark> EvilDennisR, its working now, just that its unanble to run the vncviewer but it does what i need
<jackbrown> IS THERE anybody available to HELP ME ?
<davidekholm> Hi. I'm the founder of Jalbum (http://jalbum.net). We've just adopted our web photo album software for Ubuntu
<titan_ark> ardchoille, EvilDennisR oh okay cool! thanks will try that
<hrwath> my right alt key, right super and left super acts like left arrow
<jackbrown> davide sei ITALIANO ?
<davidekholm> I wonder if anyone here can provide me guidance on how to get Jalbum into Ubuntu's "Ubuntu Software Center"
<ardchoille> davidekholm: /join #ubuntu-motu
<peleg> I just can't upgrade. I am stuck with 7.10. Forever.
<ardchoille> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Myrtti> !it | jackbrown
<ubottu> jackbrown: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bmhm> An kopete-issue: when I use jabber for ICQ transport, I cannot put my contacts into groups. is this a limitation of my transport service or a limitation of kopete?
<jackbrown> Myrtti i want to speak english to i need HELP
<jackbrown> Myrtti can u help me ?
<wilson> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<ngirard> Hi folks. Sorry for this off-topic question. Do you know of any extension that would allow me to select an arbitrary rectangular selection in a page and save it as html ?
<jackbrown> Hi there i  have a program that starts when the system starts how can i stop that ?
<brummbaer> ngirard: firebug's the closest i can think of...
<user23> hi, how can i make changes to my xorg.cfg file ? user mode wont lemme write
<brummbaer> it let's you view source, and as you mouse over the page it'll highlight the relevant code section in firebug
<EvilDennisR> jackbrown: update-rc.d remove -f whateverprogram
<ngirard> Hi brummbaer, and thanks for your suggestion. I'll check this out right now !
<Ravikant> !GNOME | tuxattack
<ubottu> tuxattack: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<ardchoille> user23: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  # but be VERY careful with that
<EvilDennisR> jackbrown: oops, my bad update-rc.d -f whateverprogram remove
<EvilDennisR> jackbrown: I always type it backwards
<brummbaer> :D enjoy ngirard, that and noscript are my favorite plugins
<wilson> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'! <--- im getting this error while saving after i change my resolution
<EvilDennisR> jackbrown: whateverprogram is the name of the program thats getting run thats in /etc/init.d/
<ngirard> brummbaer: ... let aside adblock, of course !
<jackbrown> update-rc.d -f <whateverprogram> remove
<EvilDennisR> jackbrown: ...I'm assuming you mean a service, and not something that gets started by metacity, yeah?
<jackbrown> i this the command to remove the program from the start list
<jackbrown> EvilDennisR it's TOR
<jackbrown> EvilDennisR do you know it ?
<EvilDennisR> jackbrown: negative
<brummbaer> ngirard: excellent point. :D
<jackbrown> http://www.torproject.org/index.html.en
<EvilDennisR> jackbrown: ...sooo, is it in /etc/init.d/ ?
<titan_ark> EvilDennisR, ardchoille thanks a ton it works
<ardchoille> titan_ark: yw :)
<titan_ark> ardchoille, would you know why the vncviewer dint work?
<jackbrown> EvilDennisR yes it's in there  i found a file called TOR in that directory
<jackbrown> EvilDennisR gksudo nautilus   > then cancel that file ?
<ardchoille> titan_ark: no idea. Does xvnc4viewer need switches?
<EvilDennisR> jackbrown: so run the update-rc.d command like I said, and that will stop it from getting started when you rmachine boots up
<titan_ark> ardchoille, no idea :D how about opening a text file in gedit? even that dint work for me!
<user23> ardchoille , 10x!
<jackbrown> EvilDennisR i already did that but the program is still running i suppose that this is normal cos i will not start whe the machine will start again. Correct ?
<ardchoille> user23: yw :)
<EvilDennisR> jackbrown: Yeah, you can stop it with /etc/init.d/toswhatever stop
<dinosaurvskitten> any recommendations for a tool that would automagically upload my digital camera's videos to youtube? I don't really feel like tweaking mencoder settings by hand...
<ardchoille> titan_ark: 00 02 * * * env DISPLAY=:0 gedit  ?
<Petein> hi. i want a program to be able to share my screen with more than 1 people. Like skype lets you have a conversation with more than 2 people at the same time. any ideas?
<syrius> why wasn't ubuntu added the open source broadcom drivers?
<titan_ark> ardchoille, hmmm i was trying to use it to create a file at a particular path and open up also :P
<enkidu> hi there
<anglewings> broadcom.com
<ardchoille> titan_ark: 00 02 * * * env DISPLAY=:0 touch /path/file && gedit /path/file
<ngirard> brummbaer: after an extensive (and boring) search among firefox extensions, here's my take: ScrapBook https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/427
<anglewings> have driver for ubuntu
<peleg> please, someone? I really need help upgrading ubuntu...
<enkidu> I have problem. On my ubuntu / kubuntu (not relevant) udev is not starting before mountall, so I have to start it manually every time, I am booting
<syrius> why wasn't ubuntu added this http://www.ing.unibs.it/openfwwf/
<ardchoille> titan_ark: actually, you don't need to do that, you can just "gedit" and then choose where to save the file when closing
<EvilDennisR> peleg: from 7.10 or something you said ?
<syrius> doesn't ubuntu not care for open source drivers?
<anglewings> apt-get update
<nathan7> They do.
<syrius> does*
<titan_ark> aha! the && was missing! and what is the 'touch' for?
<bmhm> An kopete-issue: when I use jabber for ICQ transport, I cannot put my contacts into groups. is this a limitation of my transport service or a limitation of kopete?
<peleg> EvilDennisR, yes, to 8.04
<anglewings> you can upgrading yourself ubuntu
<ikonia> peleg: you have to go through each version, eg: 7.10->8.04->8.10->9.04->etc
<syrius> then why is it no in the repository?
<ardchoille> titan_ark: touch file = create file
<titan_ark> ardchoille, hmm got that
<peleg> ikonia, I know
<ardchoille> titan_ark: actually, you don't need to do that, you can just "gedit" and then choose where to save the file when closing
<ikonia> peleg: ok - so what's the issue ?
<syrius> http://www.ing.unibs.it/openfwwf/ is open source driver for broadcom wifi cards
<EvilDennisR> peleg: update-manager doesn't have a upgrade thing on there? Or is that busted
<titan_ark> ardchoille, yup got it =) thx a bunch!!!
<syrius> ubuntu needs to add it to its repository
<ardchoille> titan_ark: gedit opens with an empty file be default, you can just save it when closing and forego the "touch" command
<ikonia> syrius: no it doesn't
<syrius> it works great on my card
<enkidu> syrius, you can package it ;)
<ikonia> syrius: it's very early and not very stable
<syrius> yes it is
<syrius> I use it everyday
<ikonia> syrius: wow - your card works, so it's stable
<syrius> it works great with my card
<peleg> following the documentation here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades did not help -- it halts every time with an error message. Someone here adviced using apt-get upgrade, but that does nothing.
<rww> ubottu: wfm | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<syrius> for some cards it doesn't work well
<syrius> for mine it is stable
<peleg> EvilDennisR, it has, but it does not work.
<syrius> some other cards it isn't so stable
<ikonia> syrius: it needs to mature (most probably)
<titan_ark> ardchoille, cool. now i can set up my back up everyday and a popup when its done :P next thing to do is for me to figure out how to backup to an online server! this is fun
<ikonia> syrius: ok, so that's why it's probably not included at this time
<enkidu> syrius: package it, call for testing repository
<ikonia> peleg: what's the error message
<enkidu> or rather "experimental"
<anglewings> how to delete KDE
<syrius> it is in the trisquel distro by default
<ikonia> syrius: so ?
<brummbaer> nice find ngirard, that looks lots more managable.
<ardchoille> titan_ark: Keep that attitude :)
<syrius> it works automatically when I bootup from it
<ikonia> syrius: you're ussing ubuntu - it's not in this distro at this time
<enkidu> anglewings: remove kdelibs5
<syrius> yes I know that
<EvilDennisR> peleg: So, heres a total hack: make a live-cd, boot it up, use gparted and resize your drive so you have two partitions, one for / and one for /home -- /home being the bigger size -- then install 8.04 (or whatever) onto the smaller partition, and use the other as /home
<syrius> trisquel is based on ubuntu though ikonia
<ikonia> syrius: again - so ?
<obscurant1st> i installed backtrack without installing a bootloader, but i had ubuntu 9.10 in my system with grub2, but after installing backtrack 4 now it says grub loading error: unknown filesystem
<syrius> just letting you know
<ikonia> syrius: ubuntu developers have chosen not to include it at this time
<obscurant1st> somebody pls help me!
<syrius> :(
<wilson> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'! <--- im getting this error while saving after i change my resolution
<peleg> ikonia, "A problem occurred during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry." and then a list containing lines like "Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found"
<anglewings> thank you
<ardchoille> titan_ark: you might want to look into "zenity", it makes nice popup messages and is configurable. I think it's in the repos
<ikonia> peleg: have you changed your sources.list file to point to hardy ?
<EvilDennisR> wilson: you the one who pastbin that xorg.conf earlier ?
<ikonia> peleg: as 8.04 is not on the old-releases server
<titan_ark> ardchoille, iv had enough of giving up when things dont work the first few times. its time for a complete migration from windows :D
<titan_ark> ardchoille, ah cool shall check it out
<wilson> EvilDennisR: yes
<peleg> ikonia, my sources file has lines like that: "deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<EvilDennisR> wilson: Was that you're _entire_ xorg.conf ??
<ikonia> peleg: did YOU change your sources.list file ?
<ardchoille> titan_ark: install zenity and then read the man page, there are some examples there.. you'll like it :)
<wilson> EvilDennisR: yes, thats my entire xorg
<ikonia> peleg: hardy (8.04) is NOT on the old-releases.ubuntu.com server - so did you change that to point at hardy ?
<peleg> ikonia, no, there was a question on the process asking me "yes/no", where yes means that the file will be changed.
<EvilDennisR> wilson: You need more stuff than that dude!
<EvilDennisR> wilson: copy that stuff somewhere, then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<EvilDennisR> wilson: then paste in your stuff accordingly
<ikonia> peleg: ok - well, there is your problem, hardy is not on the old-releases.ubuntu.com server as it's a current release
<AdvoWork> ive got exec > /home/Scripts/script_log.log 2>&1 in a .sh file, whats that do?
<peleg> ikonia, I have tried to change "old-releases" to "releases" manually (as someone here suggested), but it did not help.
<ikonia> peleg: that's not a valid server
<EvilDennisR> AdvoWork: exec??
<peleg> oh.
<ikonia> peleg: actually - it is valid
<AdvoWork> EvilDennisR, does that write all output to script_log.log?
<peleg> oh.
<ikonia> peleg: change it to releases.ubuntu.com and do a "sudo apt-get update"
<ripdisk> can someone do me a favor and tell me if they can connect via ssh to 173.58.38.39
<ikonia> peleg: ahh, sorry, it's not valid, my mistake
<ikonia> ripdisk: please don't ask for that sort of thing
<ardchoille> ikonia: that's not valid for packages is it?
<EvilDennisR> AdvoWork: Yeah, but typically you should replace exec with some other program
<ikonia> ardchoille: I know, just noticed
<wilson> EvilDennisR: after sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ardchoille> ok
<wilson> EvilDennisR: next step please
<EvilDennisR> wilson: add in DefaultDepth24
<ikonia> peleg: you need to point your sources.list at a valid ubuntu repository server
<EvilDennisR> wilson: to the screen section, and nvidia to the device section
<AdvoWork> Evil_DuDe, its a script im writing and putting as a cronjob, so i need to see the output of whats happening, any suggestions instead of exec then?
<EvilDennisR> wilson: the stuff you had in pastebin was correct -- You just didn't have anything else that X needs to run
<ardchoille> ikonia: can he just use archive.ubuntu.com  ?
<ikonia> ardchoille: don't see why not, I think that's even load balanced too
<ardchoille> yeah
<peleg> ikonia, like "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" ?
<ripdisk> ikonia: it's my ip
<EvilDennisR> AdvoWork: You know, if you type in evil and then hit tab, it will autocomplete my name
<ikonia> peleg: that's perfect
<ikonia> ripdisk: great, so you can test it yourself
<ripdisk> ikonia: i'm trying to test something, i can't connect to my own ip but someone else said that they were able to
<ripdisk> and i'd like a second oppinion..
<AdvoWork> EvilDennisR, sorry, any suggestions
<EvilDennisR> AdvoWork: * * * * someprogram > /home/advowork/output 2>&1
<ikonia> ripdisk: http://www.websitepulse.com/help/tools.php
<wilson> EvilDennisR: sorry, don't what to do...
<EvilDennisR> AdvoWork: That will be your crontab
<wilson> EvilDennisR: sorry, don't know what to do...
<EvilDennisR> wilson: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Krewl> Good morning, anyone available with expertise on migrating PostGreSQL from 8.2 to 8.3 after a gutsy --> hardy upgrade
<ripdisk> ikonia: i'm trying to test ssh in specific.
<illyume> Guhhh
<ikonia> ripdisk: yes, so use that tool to test port 22
<enkidu> so... anyone know, why init is not starting udev before mountall?
<EvilDennisR> wilson: Then add in the stuff you had pasted in pastebin -- Don't just paste it in blindly, ADD the lines that are missing to the correct sections
<illyume> I'm having SUCH a freaking hard time connecting my windows mobile phone to Ubuntu....
<Krewl> Update went simple with apt-get dist upgrade after chaning sources.list
<ardchoille> peleg: but the security packages need to be security.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> ardchoille: nice spot
<ardchoille> ty
<Krewl> So now I have an empty postgres 8.3 and a still running 8.2 postgres DB with my data
<wilson> EvilDennisR: Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<peleg> ardchoille, thanks
<ripdisk> ikonia: that is very very helpful, thank you so frickin much
<EvilDennisR> WHAT
<AdvoWork> EvilDennisR, whats 2>&1 opens 2 for redirection, dont get that
<EvilDennisR> AdvoWork: 2>&1 means redirect error output to the stdoutput
<EvilDennisR> wilson: How the hell did you get that error? sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<peleg> ikonia, now, sudo apt-get update gives me "E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Krewl> xorg.conf is just a textfile
<ardchoille> !gksudo | Evil_DuDe wilson
<ikonia> ripdisk: your welcome
<EvilDennisR> peleg: Thats because 7.10 isn't supported anymore =(
<ikonia> EvilDennisR: he's upgraded to 8
<EvilDennisR> hurray!
<ubottu> Evil_DuDe wilson: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ardchoille> Evil_DuDe: sorry, that was meant for EvilDennisR
<peleg> ikonia, should I apt-get upgrade withput updating, then?
<ardchoille> peleg: update first
<ikonia> peleg: no, update
<EvilDennisR> I just assume everyone is typing commands into a terminal
<peleg> but I can't update :(
<EvilDennisR> ikonia: He's _trying_ to upgrade to 8.04 I thought
<ardchoille> EvilDennisR: still needs gksudo, even in term
<peleg> EvilDennisR, I am
<ripdisk> so ikonia, with that being said, the connection is working... is there any reason why i wouldn't be able to connect to my own public IP?
<EvilDennisR> ardchoille: says who!
<ripdisk> but the tests come out OK
<GABBAR> hey guys, i just installed karmic my wireless is working great on gnome, but i just installed e17, wireless doesn't seem to work any ideas ?
<ardchoille> !gksudo > EvilDennisR
<wilson> EvilDennisR: the content of my xorg.conf is just the same with the content of the pastebin
<ubottu> EvilDennisR, please see my private message
<anglewings> any body help me install desktop not kde
<Krewl> No one for this one:  anyone available with expertise on migrating PostGreSQL from 8.2 to 8.3 after a gutsy --> hardy upgrade
<alankila> GABBAR: e17 doesn't start network manager applet would be my guess, so you don't get a connection.
<EvilDennisR> ardchoille: Right, but sudo gedit still works..
<peleg> ardchoille, when I have old-releases... I can update, but can't upgrade. to upgrade, I need to change old-releases to us.archive (for example) -- but then I can't update. How do I fix that loop?
<EvilDennisR> ardchoille: Are you going by what you know, or just from what you've heard in here?
<GABBAR> alankila, k lemme try starting it
<jmmmp> Hi, am new here. May I pose a question about audio? Somehow I made my headset microphone to sound always distorted. do you know how to restore audio settings to the default? thinkpad, jaunty, alsa+oss
<ardchoille> EvilDennisR: please provide proper advice, that means gksudo for gui apps and sudo for cli apps only. You can do whatever yoiu want with your system
<EvilDennisR> wilson: ...did you run the dpkg command first?
 * alankila thinks e17, and all the other window managers / des are mostly just a failfest. The open source community can barely make one thing work well if they try very hard: having a 10 different options practically guarantees no one of them will work.
<ardchoille> EvilDennisR: if you would read the page ubottu posted, you'd know why
<GABBAR> alankila, ermm how i start the network manager applet manualy ?
<wilson> EvilDennisR: yes , sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, then sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alankila> GABBAR: I just hinted at the answer: not worth finding out. Just use GNOME :)
<EvilDennisR> ardchoille: You didn't answer my question -- sudo gedit still works if you're running it in a terminal -- I _DID_ read that page, it only says its an issue for firefox and other applications, NOT for something like gedit
<GABBAR> alankila, i wanna use e17,
<alankila> GABBAR: but if you are adventurous, try "nm-applet" from command line. It either starts or fails.
<EvilDennisR> wilson: ..and only what you had in pastebin is in there?
<ikonia> ripdisk: firewall, not listening on the right network config etc, test it with ssh localhost make sure it's actually responding ok
<ardchoille> EvilDennisR: please provide proper advice, that means gksudo for gui apps and sudo for cli apps only. You can do whatever you want with your system
<alankila> GABBAR: or maybe it's called network-manager-applet or Network-Manager-applet. I'm not quite sure what they call that little thing.
<wilson> EvilDennisR: ya, same content
<GABBAR> nm-applet it is
<ardchoille> EvilDennisR: feel free to discuss this with the ops in #ubuntu-ops, it's channel policy
<AdvoWork> I've got a cronjob running as: /home/Scripts/zimbra_full_backup.sh /home/Scripts/zimbra_full_backup_log.log 2>&1  running as the zimbra user(it must), and get the error: Error occurred: system failure: Unable to create directory /home/ZimbraBackups/tmp/full-20100219.102035.713/sys  any ideas why?  what permissions should /home/ZimbraBackups/ have in order to allow me to make any dir or sub dir?
<Logicwax> anyone here good with raid arrays?
<EvilDennisR> ardchoille: So you can't actually answer my question..
<Logicwax> got a bad situation here, that i keep reading such conflicting info about on the messageboards
<GABBAR> alankila, well i guess its running, but since i can't see it anywhere hehehe
<LSD|Ninja> How do I remove the executable bit from a bunch of files copied from an NTFS partition while retaining it on the directories?
<alankila> GABBAR: if it starts, then good. You can probably force it to start somehow at beginning of session. If it doesn't work, you're probably out of luck with respect to that.
<ardchoille> EvilDennisR: it's channel policy <-- your answer
<alankila> GABBAR: and I state again: don't use e17. It's stupid.
<nibbler> !anyone | Logicwax
<ubottu> Logicwax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<EvilDennisR> LSD|Ninja: chmod -x
<alankila> Not supported. Nonsense. Just wastes time.
<GABBAR> alankila hmm
<Logicwax> well i just didnt want to interrupt with lots of lines
<EvilDennisR> ardchoille: You should join #guifications and check our their channel policy
<GABBAR> alankila, ok, can ya help me on a related topic ?/
<Logicwax> hoping someone can help me before i screw up my data
<Logicwax> I'm running Karmic koala....and i also have a raid5 softarray using a cheap silicon image sata pci card
<nibbler> AdvoWork, the directory and all subs should belong to its user
<LSD|Ninja> EvilDennisR: Won'tthat remove it from directoriwes as well, or has it grown some brains since the last time I needed to do this?
<GABBAR> alankila, if i don't wanna use nm=applet for using my wireless on gnome, what are the alternatives ?
<Logicwax> 3x 1.5TB disks in the array.    well one of the drives failed
<nibbler> Logicwax, thats why you should put it all in one line
<alankila> By the way, is e17 the enlightenment version they've been working on for at least 5 years? Or is it more now?
<Logicwax>  I originally made the array by going into the RAID setup util on bootup (the bios inside the raid card) and setting up a raid5 array......ubuntu automatically mapped it to a /dev/mapper address, in fact here was the line from my fstab
<GABBAR> alankila, i tried wicd on gnome, it detected by wireless, but never connected, it authenticated etc. but always got stuck on the getting ip address part
<EvilDennisR> LSD|Ninja: chmod -R -x directory/ should ignore directories... but now that you say that, I'm not 100% on that =)
<GABBAR> alankila, hehe no idea
<Logicwax> "/dev/mapper/sil_bgabdiajccbc /media/vanix               ext4    defaults       1 2"
<tpp> Hi I run a small network of ubuntu karmic computers and I came in this morning and one of them had hung. Looking in the logs I found someone (or a script i guess) had tried to log into the machine via SSH with  many different user names and then suddenly the machine died. The other machines on the network also experienced the same attack but did not die. I'm trying to find out why this individual machine died and not the other - can anyone suggest something?
<alankila> GABBAR: wicd, or somehow configure nm-applet to start the connection even when the applet isn't running. It's possible somehow, but I don't know the tools too well
<GABBAR> alankila, i tried wicd on gnome, it detected by wireless, but never connected, it authenticated etc. but always got stuck on the getting ip address part
<Logicwax>  so one of the drives failed....and now all I see in the left column in a gnome folder window is "raid5 array" and when i click on it, it asks "do you want to mount this array in degraded mode?".  I click yes, but nothing happens.  my question to anyone who can help is:  ive read I need to re-create an array using mdadm.   I want to know if this will totally wipe my data
<LSD|Ninja> EvilDennisR: I'll give it a shot, I can always recopy them from the source (mounting it with a sane umask/dirmask)...
<Shogoot> Heres a intresting question ;)  Any way to find out when a hotmail.com account was created? I know it was 90' sometime, but it would be cool to find out the excact date. Any suggestions how i can find this out?
<alankila> GABBAR: well, tells all about how well linux stuff works. There's generally only one thing that works (which is what everyone else is doing). Step outside that, and you're mostly on your own.
<theadmin> Hmph. I accidentally disabled wireless, now re-enabled and it hangs on "Device not ready"
<EvilDennisR> LSD|Ninja: looks like it -x directories too
<AdvoWork> nibbler, what do you mean, im running the cronjob as the zimbra user, so what do i have todo with the destination dir?
<nibbler> Logicwax, i'd guess you dont have a mdadm array before, but a fakeraid. you need rais utils of your motherboard to handle this
<nibbler> AdvoWork, chown zimbra /home/zimbra -R
<LSD|Ninja> EvilDennisR: That's what I thought. I used to have a script for this, but it's in a book that's 100km away right now >_<
<Logicwax> nibbler: not part of my mobo...its a addon card i got
<Logicwax> also to add, if I type "mdadm --examine /dev/sde"  I see that is disk 1/3 in the raid5 array.   and if I change it to "/dev/sdf" I see that is disk 0 in the array
<nibbler> Logicwax, ah ok, then of the addon card! there is tools for stuff like this, but it is not mdadm if its a real raid (also fakeraid is not mdadm)
<theadmin> nibbler, AdvoWork, rather sudo chown zimbra:zimbra /home/zimbra -R
<wilson> EvilDennisR: whats seems to be wrong with my system?
<EvilDennisR> LSD|Ninja: You could do something like for x in `find`; do if [ !-d $x ]; then chmod -x $x; done
<Logicwax> oh its not a real raid
<neure> hi
<Logicwax> its one of those $30 cheapy silicon image softraids
<neure> anyone know a channel where to ask about freetype?
<EvilDennisR> LSD|Ninja: (double check that if statment, I think its wrong -d is directory)
<neure> i dont seem to find a font that would have any kerning info :/
<wilson> EvilDennisR: whats seems to be the problem with my system?
<EvilDennisR> wilson: ?? mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/ -- then try dpkg --reconfig again
<nibbler> Logicwax, ah okays, for that you sould not use a extra controller at all, but rather make linux handle it completely. ok, if it is mdadm raid, then try to strat it in degraded manually and hot-add a new/the old device?
<EvilDennisR> ugh, it's almost 5:30
<Flipz> I need help with my wireless card...
<peleg> ok, so I am back to the start point. Ubuntu, for some reason, does not offer me any possible known way to upgrade from 7.10 at the moment... so it practically means I am stuck with 7.10 forever :)
<Flipz> well actually, I need help getting wireless to work on ubuntu
<Logicwax> nibbler: well the hdd failed tonight.  this will probably take about 2 weeks to get it replaced.  in the meantime, I'd like to access my data with the other 2 disks left
<wilson> EvilDennisR: ok its emty
<wilson> EvilDennisR: ok its empty
<EvilDennisR> peleg: Repartition your stuff!
<nibbler> peleg, just reinstall 9.10 - save your home beforeand thats it
<Flipz> can someone PM me with support, I wanna get my wireless working on ubuntu.
<cnf> anyone know how to switch desktops while vbox is running full screen?
<EvilDennisR> wilson: you mean the dpkg command gave you an empty xorg.conf file?
<theadmin> Flipz: It'd be better to ask on channel
<Flipz> srys?
<LaireTM> Hello,  whe I start my Ubuntu Netbook i see only my Desktop but no menu or something else
<ardchoille> !pm | Flipz
<Logicwax> nibbler: and like i said, it wasnt made in mdadm originally.   it was created in the card's bios utility upon startup...and ubuntu automatically mapped it to /dev/mapper/sil_bgabdiajccbc
<ubottu> Flipz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<wilson> EvilDennisR: yes
<Flipz> K...
<EvilDennisR> wilson: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<Flipz> I wanna get my wireless network card to work on ubuntu
<Flipz> I have that program...ndwiswrapper or something
<theadmin> LaireTM: I think the problem is panel died. Hit alt+f2, type gnome-panel, hit enter
<Flipz> but I dunno how 2 install it
<wilson> EvilDennisR: yes
<peleg> EvilDennisR, nibbler: that means hours of hours of hours of work afterwards; my ubuntu is so customized, it's going to be awful to try and restore everything...
<LaireTM> theadmin: alt+f2 dont work
<Flipz> anyone know what to do?
<cnf> no? hmm
<EvilDennisR> peleg: ..typically the upgrades don't work =)
<Flipz> it says my netgear card doesn't register
<alankila> Logicwax: are you aware of the fact that in RAID, all disks have a tendency to fail at the same time? You are in a very dangerous situation right now.
<Krewl> whats the ubuntu offtopic channel?
<Logicwax> nibbler: ubuntu is at least smart enough to know that is degraded, AND, it even asks me if I want to mount the degraded array when I click on it in gnome.  but nothing happens
<nibbler> peleg, normally you should have all your configs left in homedir, backup your /etc aswell, should be no more than one hour ususally
<theadmin> LaireTM: Ah, then it's the window manager.
<Flipz> so anyone know what to do?
<LaireTM> theadmin: and what do now?
<theadmin> Krewl: #ubuntu-offtopic
<alankila> Logicwax: unless you have backups
<nibbler> Logicwax, i'd try it in the commandline, check mdadm manpages
<Flipz> so anyone know what to do?
<Flipz> so anyone know what to do?
<Logicwax> alankila: yeah...id like to read/access the data though.   even to back it up purposes
<peleg> EvilDennisR, but ubuntu upgrades itself twice a year. Don't you think it is really weird (and frustrating) to reinstall your OS twice a year?
<Krewl> theadmin: That was ahem.. predictable, but thanx anyway
<EvilDennisR> peleg: ..thats why I always put /home/ on its own partition my friend
<Gheddy_Zarc> what kind of wireless hub is it Flipz , whta version of Ubuntu are you running ? what kind o f computer is it running on /?
<Flipz> I'm running a dell on ubuntu 9.10
<theadmin> LarieTM: I dunno... maybe some config file or something, but i really didn't work with UNR...
<nibbler> peleg, if you do it twice a year, an upgrde does work fine. its just you didnt do it in 2-3 years :)
<peleg> nibbler, for example, I have a custom keyboard layout; for that, I needed to edit a few files in /etc, but I can't remember exactly which -- that was a long time ago. How will I know which files, after reinstalling ubuntu?
<EvilDennisR> peleg: that way I can just tgz /etc/, and dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages -- install the new version on /, copy whatever config files to /etc/ and reinstall all the packages I had installed with  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<Logicwax> nibbler: well i did...and thats my question.   if mdadm knows whats up with "--examine" argument, then will i screw up anything if I re-create the array in mdadm?
<wilson> EvilDennisR: i tried to save the configuration again
<alankila> I had a RAID5 of 4x160 GB disks and 2 of the disks failed just couple of days apart.
<wilson> EvilDennisR: save configuration
<alankila> Surprisingly, the other 2 have been running for years
<Flipz> my netgear is a wg311
<Flipz> it's a wireless card
<peleg> nibbler, that's not true. I have this computer less then 2 years. I have upgraded to 7.10 about a year ago, after having 7.04 for about 8 months.
<nibbler> peleg, 7.x is from 2007
<peleg> upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 took me about a week.
<wilson> EvilDennisR: should i use xorg.conf?
<EvilDennisR> wilson: sure?
<peleg> nibbler, I know, but I bought this laptop with this ubuntu version on it. That's how it was (blame Dell)
<Flipz> My wireless card is a NetGear WG311v3 802.11g Wireless PCI adapter
<Flipz> And it won't work
<RPG_Master> EvilDennisR: The fsck just got done, I rebooted and now I'm getting "error: file not found" and then a grub rescue prompt. What do I do? :(
<Flipz> so how do I make it work on ubuntu?
<EvilDennisR> wilson: why dpkg isn't putting anything in xorg.conf is beyond me
<nibbler> peleg, ok, dell is to blame then ;-)
<alankila> Logicwax: anyway, you can probably -- if the MD is compatible -- use mdadm --asseble /dev/md0 <disk1> <disk2> <disk3> ... etc to rebuild the disk. But this only works if the appropriate superblocks exist.
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: You had the raid stuff, right?
<peleg> EvilDennisR, I have no idea what's written there :)
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: ..I've been drinking tonight. I come in here and answer questions when I'm bored =)
<alankila> Logicwax: if they do not, chances are only the motherboard bios setup and associated linux-side kernel modules know how to handle the disks. This is general bane of using the BIOS-driven raids, they aren't always compatible with MD & the code paths used are different.
<Flipz> Gheddy_Zarc my card is a My wireless card is a NetGear WG311v3 802.11g Wireless PCI adapter, my version of ubuntu is the latests...I think it's 9.10 and my computer kind isn't important
<RPG_Master> EvilDennisR: Nope, I'm the dude who ^C'd a fsck :P
<Flipz> so what do i do?
<EvilDennisR> peleg: ..and thats why you will have to reinstall your system from scratch my friend
<wilson> EvilDennisR: my xorg.conf is empty
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: ah right.. .. so type root (hd0,0)
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda1
<ardchoille> wilson: are you sure? did you open /etc/X11/xorg.conf  or  /etc/x11/xorg.conf  (notice the "X)
<peleg> EvilDennisR, will you know how to explain me how to put the new keyboard layout back, for example?
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: initrc /initrd
<FunkyWeasel> Good morning!  I noticed the following error during boot on ibex: mp-bios bug: 8254 timer  not connectied to io-apic .  A bit of reading shows I can disable IOAPIC (device interrupt controller as I understand it) either in BIOS or GRUB.  What rammifications will this have for performance on my desktop machine?
<RPG_Master> EvilDennisR: All on one line?
<Flipz> my card is a My wireless card is a NetGear WG311v3 802.11g Wireless PCI adapter, my version of ubuntu is the latests...I think it's 9.10 and my computer kind isn't important but my wireless won't work, so how do I make it work? I downloaded NDwrapper or whatever it's called, what now?
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: Naw, enter after each line
<RPG_Master> OK
<Logicwax> alankila: well mdadm seems to "know whats up" with the two disks.  if I use the --examine argument on the two disks...it gives me all sorts of info about the original raid, how big it was, and what disk number each hdd was in the raid
<peleg> but ikonia was on his way of showing me how to upgrade, but then stopped; ikonia: do you agree that upgrading will be impossible for me?
<LaireTM> is it possible to reinstall my ubuntu system over network and recovery mode?
<EvilDennisR> Damn, the singer from flyleaf is HOT /ADD
<ardchoille> !language | EvilDennisR
<ubottu> EvilDennisR: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<theadmin> Grah. I got "Ubuntu One" in "Places" after accidentally launching it. How do i get rid of that?
<alankila> Logicwax: good. Chances are the mobo raid is compatible. There was some talk about cooperation between various RAID software and a common superblock format, maybe that stuff has bore fruit
<wilson> archoille: both are empty
<EvilDennisR> What language!? Hot?? Or Attention deficit disorder??
<Logicwax> alankila:  also if i just run "mdadm /dev/sde"  (or sdf), i get this:  /dev/sde: device 1 in 3 device undetected raid5 /dev/.tmp.md0.  Use mdadm --examine for more detail.
<alankila> Logicwax: you may have to assemble the MD with one device marked as "missing", by that string
<AdvoWork> nibbler, theadmin im trying to chown that directory, which has these permissions: drwxrwxrwx  2 root    65533   yet, it wont let me, permission denied. Problem is, I need to run the backup program as zimbra user, but the /home/backup folder is a mounted share onto my freenas box, so i think this is where the problem could be?
<EvilDennisR> ardchoille: So do you actually answer anyones questions in here?
<EvilDennisR> ardchoille: Or just moderate?
<ardchoille> EvilDennisR: Please be productive.
<alankila> Logicwax: and I can't stress enough the need to backup immediately if you get the MD assembled. The danger of multiple disk failure is very real, as all disks are often from the same batch & have been equally strongly exercised by the RAID
<nibbler> AdvoWork, yep, fix your mount options to make it user writable
<alankila> so they have the tendency to all fail at the same time
<EvilDennisR> ardchoille: Last time I checked I was in here on my own accord at 5:40am EST answering peoples questions..
<theadmin> AdvoWork: How about doing "sudo -iu zimbra" and doing backup as that user?
<ardchoille> EvilDennisR: May I pm you?
<EvilDennisR> ardchoille: No.
<wilson> archoille: both are empty
<AdvoWork> theadmin, what does that do?
<theadmin> AdvoWork: Opens bash as "zimbra"
<ardchoille> EvilDennisR: I guess you don't really want an answer then :)
<Logicwax> alankila: i read that.  well, assembling doesnt work, as it then yells at me saying:   mdadm --assemble /dev/sdf /dev/sde  then it returns "mdadm: /dev/sdf assembled from 1 drive - not enough to start the array."
<RPG_Master> EvilDennisR: it isn't recognising "root (hd0,0)"
<alankila> Logicwax: --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sdf /dev/sde missing
<alankila> assuming you have a 3-disk RAID5
<Logicwax> oh, yeah i tried the missing, and same thing
<alankila> Logicwax: you are not reading me
<peleg> ikonia, are you still here? Should I wait for your answer?
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: this the grub prompt, or the busybox prompt?
<AdvoWork> theadmin, i put that in my script and it still came up with the same
<Logicwax> alankila: "mdadm: cannot open device missing: No such file or directory
<Logicwax> mdadm: missing has no superblock - assembly aborted
<alankila> Logicwax: --assemble >>> /dev/md0 <<<
<AdvoWork> nibbler, how can i fix it, when im doing the mount as \\ip\share /home/dir cifs exec
<theadmin> AdvoWork: I dunno whether you can use sudo in scripts... hm.
<Logicwax> ah
<RPG_Master> EvilDennisR: "grub>"
<ardchoille> EvilDennisR: I've been answering questions in this channel and on the ubuntu forums for years :)
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: type root (hd then hit tab, see what it gives you for results
<RPG_Master> EvilDennisR: *"grub rescue>"
<AdvoWork> theadmin, it did say: sudo: please use single character options         Password:  when i ran the cronjob
<alankila> And the "missing" should really work. I used it just today to build a raid1 out of a degraded array.
<EvilDennisR> RPG_Master: grub rescue? Hrrm, weird..
<nibbler> AdvoWork, sorry, cant tell you. check "man mount.cifs" you cann tell what local user the mount should belong to etc
<Logicwax> alankila: now i have to reboot.  everytime i run the assemble command....then it just yells at me saying no superblock found.  but oddly, its there when i reboot
<alankila> But ... hmm ... I should probably double-check, to be sure ... I did use --build with missing, not --assemble
<RPG_Master> EvilDennisR: Does nothing :(
<theadmin> AdvoWork: Oh... My... ah, it won't let this work, because a cronjob won't run the bash shell i belive
<alankila> Logicwax: yes, the mdadm command is very strange in that way that it has a tendency to somehow break the disks until reboot
<Logicwax> alankila: yes the Build command.   this is why I came into this chan...i wanted to know if this will hose all my data?
 * alankila can't help feeling that linux md is a joke
<Logicwax> heh
<alankila> Logicwax: the --build is dangerous to the extreme to existing data
<AdvoWork> theadmin, i tried: http://pastebin.com/d3526c69e  but the 2nd line is the one i need to do, but as said, ive got to run the zmbackup as zimbra user
<Logicwax> thats what i was afraid of
<alankila> it basically tells MD to make a new device, write the superblock infos, and if enough devices are present, it also builds the redundancy data in the devices
<Logicwax> oh geeze
<EvilDennisR> ardchoille: Good for you. Pidgin -> help -> about -> Crazy Patch Writers:
<Mehedi_Simon> In Torcs racing game i m unable to play it on full screen mode. how  can i configure it for full screen?
<indus> Mehedi_Simon, isnt torcs an old outdated ugly racing game?
<alankila> Logicwax: that being said, it is harmless if you --build with exactly the same arguments as before, because the MD is deterministic and will do all things the same way. Sadly, you don't have mdadm-made RAID5 so I can't guarantee safety. --assemble is safer, especially with a missing drive, as there is no redundancy info to build in that case
<Mehedi_Simon> ya
<Mehedi_Simon> But can u tell me about a good  one?
<alankila> But it's also true that --assemble will start building the redundancy info in some cases, so that too could be dangerous to data. However, normally you can only assemble a RAID that is consistent with linux md's expectations & it's OK
<indus> Mehedi_Simon, they have a mailing list wait
<indus> Mehedi_Simon, maybe you could ask in thee
<Mehedi_Simon> where?
<robot> How do I disable shadows?
<indus> Mehedi_Simon, is it a pretty decent game? i would like to try it too
<Mehedi_Simon> In Torcs racing game i m unable to play it on full screen mode. how  can i configure it for full screen?
<indus> Mehedi_Simon, http://lists.sf.net/lists/listinfo/torcs-users
<Logicwax> alankila: well...can you tell me what exactly is responsible for making the /dev/mapper/sil_bgabdiajccbc path?
<Logicwax> that it made in the first place
<alankila> Logicwax: I will also recommend staying away from RAID5 in the future. RAID1 is the most I personally dare to use, because I'm not dependent on getting the assembling right
<Logicwax> well...i wanted more space and redundancy
<alankila> Logicwax: well, it might be some device-mapper compatible raid (another way in linux to make raids) but I know very little about device-mapper.
<EvilDennisR> I haz a tired
<Mehedi_Simon> In Torcs racing game i m unable to play it on full screen mode. how  can i configure it for full screen?
<AdvoWork> if ive got: drwxrwxrwx  4 root    65533    0 2010-02-19 10:42 zimbra_full_backups how come i get permission denied, when i do: chown zimbra:zimbra zimbra_full_backups/
<ranjan> how to clear samba log from /var/log/samba directory ...
<Logicwax> alankila: ok i did this " mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sdf /dev/sde missing"  and i got this: mdadm: cannot open device missing: No such file or directory
<Logicwax> mdadm: missing has no superblock - assembly aborted
<ardchoille> AdvoWork: you need sudo
<alankila> Logicwax: but indeed, there is both dm and md. dm is generally used by lvm for assembling dynamically resizable disks out of physical media, it's mostly an indirection layer of sorts... and then there's md for multiple-device, the classic raid solution of linux
<justin22885> hey.. does anyone know what im supposed to do to get this wifi set up?
<alankila> Logicwax: ok. Leave the missing out, then. I suppose --assemble doesn't support that form of invication
<AdvoWork> ardchoille, i need to make it as the zimbra user, and ive already su zimbra'd
<AdvoWork> so im running that command as zimbra
<alankila> Logicwax: maybe it needs a --force to force starting the md even when disks are missing, then
<Logicwax> mdadm: /dev/md0 has been started with 2 drives (out of 3).
<Logicwax> !!!
<ardchoille> AdvoWork: yes, but the folder belongs to root, not zimbra
<Logicwax> woohoo
<alankila> Logicwax: cool! Now try to mount it
<rascal999> http://pastebin.com/m6bf5bf62 stops at line 4, how do I make it continue to end?
<AdvoWork> ardchoille, i even did su zimbra, then mkdir newfolder and it still woulndt let me though
<Logicwax> " mount -t ext4 /dev/md0 /media/vanix/"
<Logicwax> "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md0"
<Logicwax> ahhh was so close
<nibbler> rascal999, i guess it waits for a password?
<alankila> Logicwax: are the disks given to md in correct order? I'm not sure if it would matter, though
<ardchoille> AdvoWork: is zimbra your username?
<rascal999> nibbler: no it chroots and doesn't continue until i 'exit'
<Logicwax> yes, when i did the --examine....sdf was disk 0/3, and sde was 1/3
<AdvoWork> ardchoille, im logged in as root, but zimbra is a user on the system, the zimbra user has to run certain programs
<alankila> Logicwax: the stupid thing ought to be able to read the superblocks though
<nibbler> rascal999, thats also the nature of chroot, make it execute exit in the chroot
<kubanc> is in ubuntu twaek advisable to delete packages cache ( in package cleaner option clean cache )???
<ardchoille> AdvoWork: you logged into the desktop as root user? That's a bad idea.
<Logicwax> alankila: check this out, fdisk sees it as this "Disk /dev/md0: 3000.6 GB, 3000603639808 bytes
<Logicwax> "Disk /dev/md0 doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<ardchoille> !sudo | AdvoWork There's no need to have the root account enabled
<ubottu> AdvoWork There's no need to have the root account enabled: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<rascal999> nibbler: but I need to to run the subsequent commands in chroot
<AdvoWork> ardchoille, i know, its a 1 off...
<Logicwax> alankila: well...it got the size right....at least.   3TB is how big the original raid was
<alankila> Logicwax: err... so we can conclude that the superblock information on the devices is not compatible with mdadm
<alankila> Logicwax: shut the raid array down now.
<AdvoWork> ardchoille, but why cant i make a new folder as the zimbra user?
<alankila> Logicwax: oh you mean you do have 3 TB on it?
<ardchoille> AdvoWork: If you enabled the root account and are logged into that account on the desktop, then I can't help you.
<AdvoWork> ardchoille, i sshd in as root
<Logicwax> alankila: yea well my original RAID set was 3x 1.5TB drives
<alankila> Logicwax: well in that case I guess it kinda works... but what's this about partitions, do you have partitions on it?
<AdvoWork> ardchoille, so im on ther terminal
<wilson> how can i change my uplash screen?
<nibbler> rascal999, chroot /mydir myscript.sh  <- you need to execute another script in the chroot enviroment. maybe you can also echo exit |chroot /mydir
<Logicwax> alankila: yeah...actually....heh, i dunno if this matters.  but I just wrote a direct ext4 to it.
<Logicwax> didnt partition it, as gparted always got in the way and insisted on making multuple partitions
<alankila> Logicwax: no, you did the right thing. Linux probably wouldn't try to read a partition table out of a multiple-device device.
<ardchoille> AdvoWork: I've beenusing Ubuntu for 5 years and have never seen the need to enable the root account. If you want my advice, log out of the root account, lock the root account and learn to use sudo/gksudo.
<rascal999> nibbler: yeah, thanks
<alankila> Logicwax: partitions are made on the raw device, smaller mds are then assembled out of the partitions.
<Logicwax> ah
<Logicwax> so did i mount it wrongly?
<alankila> Logicwax: anyway, I do not know why md does not accept the device. I can only guess that the metadata as parsed by md & the one written by the /dev/mapper/stuff is somehow inconsistent. It's annoying, but you probably have to figure out how to force that /dev/mapper thing to map it with a missing drive.
<nibbler> rascal999, welcome
<AdvoWork> ardchoille, ok noted, ill sort that asap! but that still doesnt help this issue though
<Logicwax> "mdadm: /dev/md0 has been started with 2 drives (out of 3)."  <<---isnt that proof that it is compatible with mds?
<alankila> Logicwax: it was able to start it, but the fact no filesystem is found on device indicates that the assemble was not actually correct. The disks are used in wrong order or something.
<alankila> Logicwax: or wrong stripe length, or wrong parity algorithm, or any other number of reasons why RAID5 can fail
<wilson> how can i change my uplash screen?
<alankila> And that means the mdadm is currently best understood as *dangerous* to the data. Should you now write to /dev/md0 you would damage the data on it.
<rascal999> nibbler: how do i make it stay in chroot? I have
<rascal999> http://pastebin.com/m3c368a3e and http://pastebin.com/m20d203f3
<nibbler> rascal999, no idea :-) sorry i'm out
<Logicwax> alankila: ack!   what about dm?
<alankila> Logicwax: I know too little about dm.
<AdvoWork> ardchoille, so no matter what user, even if im already the zimbra user, why wouldnt i be able to create a new directory under the zimbra user?
<alankila> I only barely managed to learn to use raidtools when it got replaced by raidtools2 and then it got replaced by mdadm and maybe mdadm will be replaced by dm in the future, I don't know. I only know how to use mdadm right now, and dm is a big question mark.
<Logicwax> alankila: ok...well then I guess its safe to assume dmraid is responsible for that /dev/mapper path?
<Logicwax> hrmmm....
<alankila> Logicwax: yes, the /dev/mapper is a smoking gun here about device-mapper being involved, I guess. But let me check one thing.
<Logicwax> lookie at this!
<Logicwax>  dmraid -r
<pedestrianentran> has anyone got wireless working on an Acer Travelmate 2300?
<Logicwax> "/dev/sdf: sil, "sil_bgabdiajccbc", raid5_ls, ok, 2930275630 sectors, data@ 0
<Logicwax> "/dev/sde: sil, "sil_bgabdiajccbc", raid5_ls, ok, 2930275630 sectors, data@ 0
<Logicwax> that looks.........good
<alankila> Logicwax: good. So remove mdadm now, try to cope with dmraid.
<alankila> I'll have to study which one I should be using, if mdadm is on the way out
 * alankila scratches head
<Logicwax> alankila: i think dmraid is the new thing to use....even though that sounds biasd
<alankila> Logicwax: well, it is the one you should almost certainly be using... and to be honest, I've had a bad experience with mdadm.
<alankila> so I don't miss it if it's gone, but I don't understand why the tools have to change every 2 years or so.
<candyban> Am I the only one always having issues with pulseaudio? I'm so fed up that it "constantly" fails on all different kinds of hardware ... Linux audio was much more stable 10 years ago
<meowbuntu> hi anyone here used enlightment wm before
<alankila> Hopefully dm will be here to stay
<justin22885> im trying to install gnome-desktop-environment, but its telling me it depends on fast-user-switch-applet which theres no installation candidate for
<littlegreen> pedestrianentran is your wireless adapter Atheros-based? Most accers are...
<ct529> hi everybody .... I would like to purge all the packages that are marked rc when I run dpkg -l .... anyone who knows how? I have tried different technicques but it did not work ....:(
<candyban> my sound is all of a sudden "gone" (pulseaudio is running, alsa running)
<ct529> like dpkg -l | grep -i 'rc  ' | apt-get purge
<ct529> or dpkg -l | grep -i 'rc  ' | dpkg --purge
<ct529> or dpkg --purge -a
 * alankila finds device-mapper raids unimpressive
<Logicwax> heh
<Logicwax>  dmraid -ay -v
<Logicwax> RAID set "sil_bgabdiajccbc" was not activated
<Logicwax> thats about as far as i can get
<alankila> still in 2008 there was no read balancing on dm-raid1, it apparently always read from just one disk or something. *puke*
<Logicwax> even when i tell it to directly activate them
<Logicwax> so im lookin for some sort of "who cares if its degraded, mount it you idiot!" argument
<alankila> Maybe something wonderful has happened in 2 years, but 2 years isn't long and this stuff has been there forever... I guess nobody really uses software raids in linux? I find it hard to believe given how unfriendly mdadm is, and how poor dm appears to be. :-/
<Logicwax> why dont you like dm?
<alankila> Logicwax: *shrug*
<candyban> ct529, COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l grep "^rc" | awk '{ print $2 }' | xargs dpkg -P (unofficial out the top of my head ... try without the xargs dpkg -P first)
<alankila> Logicwax: it's not me. When I read in 2008 that raid1 -- the only raid level I personally trust with data -- only reads from 1 disk and doesn't handle read failure, I simply groan
<erUSUL> !ot rants in offtopic please →
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alankila> to me, that makes device-mapper worthless. It would have been worthless as soon as 2008
<erUSUL> !ot | rants in offtopic please →
<ubottu> rants in offtopic please →: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Logicwax> hrmm
<sam_> I would like to be able to play wma files using rhythmbox. I can play them using mplayer. but not vlc or rhythmbox. I have w32codecs installed
<sam_> is it possible?
<tuxattack> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<erUSUL> sam_: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed ?
<Logicwax> alankila:  /dev/sdf: sil, "sil_bgabdiajccbc", raid5_ls, ok, 2930275630 sectors, data@ 0
<Logicwax> those two lines
<sam_> erUSUL, yep
<tuxattack> !ubottu | ubottu
<ubottu> tuxattack: please see above
<Logicwax> for sde too...thats a good sign, at least, right?
<ct529> candyban: yes!  COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep "^rc" | awk '{ print $2 }' | xargs dpkg -P
<ct529> candyban: it is working .... thanks you very much!!!!
<spasht> hello . i need help with tvtime, cant change frquencies in composite1. what do i do?
<alankila> Logicwax: yes, it's aware of the RAID. You just have to look for some option to force it to start in degraded mode, I guess. If it can't do that, then, well, I guess DM proves to be just as bad with raid5 as it apparently is/was with raid1
<candyban> ct529, np
<sam_> So anyone know if it is possible?
<erUSUL> sam_: and you have gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg   instaled ?
<ct529> candyban: do you have any good tutorial for awk and xargs
<sam_> yep
<erUSUL> sam_: it is possible iirc (now i use banshee)
<erUSUL> ct529: #bash ; #awk
<candyban> ct529, awk is a programming language (but very useful) ... you could have used cut as well
<erUSUL> !cli | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<candyban> ct529, and man xargs ;)
<Logicwax> well the fact that is says "ok" comforts me
<Logicwax> alankila: thank you so much for your help
<sam_> Anyone have a idea about what makes wma files play?
<pedestrianentran> littlegreen: linksys
<justin22885> gnome is pissing me off right now
<alankila> Logicwax: yeah, maybe it just needs all drives before it's back online.
<erUSUL> sam_: according to « gst-inspect-0.10  | grep wma » is the ffmpeg plugin
<littlegreen> pedestrianentran use wired internet connection and update your drivers using the "Hardware Drivers" applet. Worked for me on three acer laptops so far - 2 Atheros-based chips and one linksys'
<Logicwax> alankila: according to some quick googling....people have had to resort to booting windows to fix the fakeraid!!!  because dmraid doesnt understand degrading
<alankila> Logicwax: it seems that raid5 with dm was "in early stages" as soon as 2008. Ugly. I guess the md code is still the better choice in general.
<Logicwax> alankila: do i rebuild the array in linux?  or in the cards bios util?
<erUSUL> Logicwax: do ot use fakeraid. the only justification for using it is the need for the array to be accesed by both windows and linux. if you only have linux use linux's software raid
<alankila> Logicwax: I don't know.
<Logicwax> erUSUL: here's a justification.....im not spending $300 on a real raid card
 * alankila just screwed up with his laptop's raid setup
<sam_> erUSUL, I think i already have ffmpeg. Which package in particular should I download?
<erUSUL> Logicwax: nobody asked you to do such a thing.
<erUSUL> sam_: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<alankila> I used mdadm --build instead of mdadm --create, for some stupid reason. --build works without metadata, --create adds metadata. Moves start of partition, but is necessary if you want to boot the thing correctly. *sigh* So I just realized I must rebuild the entire filesystem after remaking the raid with --create
<erUSUL> Logicwax: configure the card to be just a sata controller (jobod or similar) then use mdadm to assemble a linux raid
<erUSUL> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<sam_> erUSUL, already got that i'm afraid
<erUSUL> sam_: then i dunno sorry
<sam_> OK fair enough
<erUSUL> sam_: wmas play in totem ?
<sam_> thanks for trying
<Logicwax> hrmmm
<sam_> erUSUL, no
<Logicwax> erUSUL: ok i see what you mean....using mdadm to assemble linux raid
<Logicwax> what about dmraid?
<wilson> how can i change my uplash screen?
<Logicwax> i think my solution will be to get to bed right now...wakeup tomorrow and goto frys...get a new 1.5TB drive, and then tell dmraid to rebuild
<alankila> Logicwax: I can only relay the words from 2008 "dmraid 5 support is still in early stages"
<erUSUL> Logicwax: dmraid is a hack to be able tu use fakeraid in linux
<candyban> Logicwax, use md instead
<alankila> I'm hoping your BIOS has support for rebuilding the RAID. In that case, it's not a problem.
<sam_> ** Message: Missing plugin: gstreamer|0.10|totem|Windows Media Audio decoder|decoder-audio/x-wma, wmaversion=(int)4, bitrate=(int)1152000 (Windows Media Audio decoder)
<Logicwax> you know...i didnt use EITHER.   ubuntu did this for my automatically.....in fact, i still havent confirmed if dmraid is what ubuntu used to make the device mapper
<Flipz> my card is a My wireless card is a NetGear WG311v3 802.11g Wireless PCI adapter, my version of ubuntu is the latests...I think it's 9.10 and my computer kind isn't important but my wireless won't work, so how do I make it work? I downloaded NDwrapper or whatever it's called, what now?
<alankila> Logicwax: so you didn't ever use BIOS to set it up?
<Logicwax> yes
<Logicwax> not the mobo bios, but the card bios...you know on bootup
<Logicwax> same thing tho
<sam_> mplayer tells me it is using wma9dmo
<alankila> Logicwax: ah. Right. So you DID actually force Ubuntu to use the dm path in that case.
<erUSUL> Logicwax: well the block device names used by dmraid are weird; md raid 8linux soft raid) uses /dev/md0 or similar
<Logicwax> i setup a raid5 in the bios.....then ubuntu automatically made it /dev/mapper/sil_bgabdiajccbc
<syrius> LINUX
<candyban> Logicwax, why do you want that "raid"? (ps. You know that it is not REAL raid right?)
<syrius> RULES
<alankila> Logicwax: it adapts to what is possible. The BIOS raids are like that: you have some kind of support but they are second class citizens apparently.
<erUSUL> Flipz: tell us first what wifi chip does the card uses.
<erUSUL> Flipz: lspci | grep -i net
<candyban> Logicwax, it's just fancy bios and an OS driver
<_shifftyonejr_> When installing Linux to the hard drive, what is teh recomended size for the swap partition?
<Flipz> k
<Logicwax> why do i want it?   cus i wanted 3TB's together as one logical drive, and i wanted it redundant if it ever screwed up.   also, i never did anything with RAIDs before in linux
<alankila> Logicwax: by using the BIOS tools, you however did force ubuntu's hand. We already know that mdadm's view of the world is not consistent with the fakeraid's.
<DasEi> _shifftyonejr_: general rule double of ram, but depends on your needs, how much ram ?
<erUSUL> _shifftyonejr_: depends on ram. if you plan to s2disk it has to be of the same size. if you do not want just reserve 1 GiB or so
<_shifftyonejr_> I am running 768 at this time but getting more ram,
<alankila> Logicwax: yes, it's an understandable mistake. I have made a number of them voer the years, which is why I only trust raid1. Call it experience. :-/
<erUSUL> _shifftyonejr_: then 1GiB is a good choice
<candyban> Logicwax, I strongly (really strong) recommend using MD ... never used it on desktop though, but server install should allow you to build raid volumes in the installer
<_shifftyonejr_> Okay.  Thank you.
<Logicwax> alankila: ok...i may have forced ubuntu's hand.  id like to know how ubuntu dealt with it (using dmraid?  or what???)
<candyban> Logicwax, it can do RAID-5, RAID-6, RAID-10 (whatever you want)
<DasEi> _shifftyonejr_: so if hd is big enough, give it little more, so later hassle; I put down my swapiness very far and seldom run out of ram, so it never swaps (but also I don't hibernate)
<DasEi> so no*
<candyban> Logicwax, and more importantly, it is portable (you can just plug it in in any other machine and it will boot up as expected)
<Logicwax> candyban: what can?
<_shifftyonejr_> 160GB HD but I have it split between Windows and LInux.
<obscurant1st> what is the command for checkin all the drive for errors?? somebody plsd
<candyban> Logicwax, md (rather than dmraid)
<Logicwax> ok
<Logicwax> but how do i identify what ubuntu used to make the /dev/mapper/sil_bgabdiajccbc  path?
<alankila> Logicwax: it's just that ubuntu adapted to the BIOS raid. The BIOS raids are not quite the same thing as MD, they have different layouts of parameters or whatever, so there's some support for them but they just don't work as good as the md stuff. (But my experience is that MD stuff doesn't work that good either.)
<Logicwax> cus still to this point, i have no verified that is was in fact dmraid
<candyban> Logicwax, just make sure you have a small RAID-1 partition to install /boot ... rest of the drives can be RAID-5
<DasEi> obscurant1st: fsck / e2fsck, but do from live on UNmounted hd only
<deepocean> Hello
<DasEi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<candyban> Logicwax, cat /proc/mdstat
<Logicwax> alankila:  raid1 is all nice swell....but i want multiple TBs stringed into one logical drive, thats what im after
<DasEi> obscurant1st: need more help in that /have a live handy ?
<candyban> Logicwax, you can use RAID-5 (or 6 if you want more redundancy)
<Logicwax> candyban: tried that already, doesnt show crap
<Logicwax> yea
<candyban> Logicwax, then you don't have md ;)
<Logicwax> but like i said....i need to find out if dmraid was in fact what was used
<alankila> Logicwax: yes, well, good luck on that path. I just do not trust I will be able to recover a raid5 volume on failure, and thus I find the data to be in jeopardy and do not sleep well at night.
<Logicwax> or if it was something else
<Logicwax> alankila:  you'll prob laugh at me....but i have 10TB on 5x 2TB drives, all LVM'd together
<candyban> Logicwax, unless you setup drbd (which I highly doubt) ... the only thing (other than hardware raid and md) that builds a raid device is dmraid
<Logicwax> LVM set to linear mode
<erUSUL> Logicwax: if you have a bios raid configured only dmraid could be used besouse there is not other driver for that kind of devices
<jofo> Hello. On which bugzilla can I indicate a problem I’ve encountered in System>Preferences>Keyboard?
<alankila> Logicwax: yes, that drive is virtually certain to be trashed any moment now.
<obscurant1st> DasEi: i dint get you.
<erUSUL> !bugs | jofo
<ubottu> jofo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<DasEi> obscurant1st: fsck / e2fsck, but do from live on UNmounted hd only
<DasEi> obscurant1st: need more help in that /have a live handy ?
<meowbuntu> hi i can find some icons in /usr/shere/icons whats the other file in usr/share/
<Logicwax> alankila: what drive is certain to be trashed!?!?
<obscurant1st> DasEi: i dont know, my ubuntu was not booting after an partition resize and movement, i hd to mess with the grub for 2 hrs n now its booting, but before while booting lots of errors shown i dont know what are they so i asked
<candyban> Logicwax, you do realize that RAID will cost you (at least) 1 disk right?
<Logicwax> yup
<DasEi> !
<obscurant1st> and btw after the partition resize and move i installed backtrack
<`mOOse`> Logicwax - movie db?
<alankila> Logicwax: well, when any one of your drives break on that array, it may be that you will be unable to fsck the volume at all. And you may lose all data.
<DasEi> obscurant1st: well, that will have been the uuids of fstab I gues
<Logicwax> `mOOse`:  :x
<`mOOse`> ;-)
<DasEi> !uuid | obscurant1st
<ubottu> obscurant1st: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Logicwax> alankila: oh your talkin about the LVM volume, eh?
<jofo> erUSUL, But what should I write instead of <package>? The problem is in System>Preferences>Keyboard (in Gnome).
<alankila> Logicwax: yes.
<erUSUL> jofo: gnome-keyboard-properties probably
<Logicwax> so before i leave and goto sleep...you guys are saying the best way to string TBs together with tons of hdds....is to use mdadm, are we all agreed on this?
<obscurant1st> DasEi: what should i do after getting that uuids?
<candyban> Logicwax, just wondering : why are you using LVM? Do you need to create multiple partitions on the fly?
<jofo> OK Thanks
<deepocean> How do I increase my FireFox fonts. FireFox does not to respond to Fonts setting within the application.
<deepocean> neiterh to changes from System settings
<alankila> Logicwax: the support on linux side is still best for the "md", and "dm" is apparently still worthless.
<candyban> Logicwax, is it some kind of "production server"
<Logicwax> candyban: i used LVM because....since i have so many HDDs, they are on seperate PCI SATA cards.   so i found that LVM strung them all together into one massive disk
<obscurant1st> btw how to resinstall and fix my grub? in ubuntu 9.10
<candyban> Logicwax, you can use md for that
<alankila> Logicwax: yes, one with no redundancy. When any one of the drives break, I wonder how well the tools will cope with a missing 2 TB chunk of filesystem data.
<candyban> Logicwax, md does not care where the disk is at ... you can even use USB disks in there
<alankila> Not that you will be able to tell, it probably takes days to fsck it to begin with. Large volumes are *awful*.
<candyban> Logicwax, or iscsi exports
<Logicwax> well i assumed it would be like windows dynamic spanned volumes...where if you lose a disk...you just lose what was on THAT disk, since its all written linear
<elad> Hi, I am having some problems with xserver on ubuntu karmic. When I boot it displays a message "failed loading module type1" and lets me to choose to run in low graphics. But if I choose console and write startx, it seems to work...
<jofo> erUSUL, The package gnome-keyboard-properties doesn’t exist.
<erUSUL> jofo: dpkg -S $(which gnome-keyboard-properties) ----> gnome-control-center
<Logicwax> so mdadm should be used to bring multiple drives (from all sources) into one big volume, eh?
<candyban> Logicwax, it depends ... if you have multiple partitions ... you could be in luck
<Logicwax> just one
<alankila> Logicwax: yes, in principle you lose only what was written on that disk, but that doesn't mean the tools are able to cope with it. You should try it, I guess, but I think you'll be disappointed.
<candyban> Logicwax, it depends on what exactly you would like to do ...
<candyban> Logicwax, lvm on top of multiple md devices works great as well
<justin22885> this is making me really angry.. i cant get ubuntu installed because it depends on a package that doesnt exist
<Logicwax> that whole set is healthy...but im just worrying for future reference
<jofo> erUSUL, What!?
<shadow> who paly conquer
<Logicwax> hrmm
<justin22885> gnome i mean... missing dependancy
<shadow>  play*
<erUSUL> jofo: the package is gnome-control-center
<jofo> OK
<Logicwax> candyban: well the only thing id like to do is what i do:  string hdds together to make a big logical drive volume
<Logicwax> and your tellin me mdadm is best for that
<Logicwax> ok
<alankila> Logicwax: you would be better off just mounting all disks separately under some kind of scheme like /disk1 /disk2 /disk3 /disk4 /disk5 and moving directories manually between them. That way failure of disk is restricted strictly to that mount point
<Logicwax> yea yea i know...but damn do i love seeing it all in one place ;)
<candyban> Logicwax, depends on what your ultimate goal is ...
<alankila> Logicwax: yes, but there is a terrible price to having a 10 TB volume. For starters, it is not fsckable in practice.
<alankila> It will take days to fsck, I expect
<Logicwax> yea
<candyban> Logicwax, is it for storing your mp3s/DVD collection ... or for other purposes?
<Logicwax> DVD
<alankila> And you will be running fsck almost certainly when you lose a disk.
<Logicwax> the one i have as raid5 is for mp3...and im more worried about that
<candyban> Logicwax, it would be better to use smaller mds (e.g. use 10 mds of 200G each and put them in lvm
<nibbler> alankila, but without raid, if a disk fails you have to use (and have) backups. ofc. raid is no replacement for backups, but should be an increasment of availability
<Logicwax> what do you mean "mds"
<candyban> Logicwax, mds = plural for md ;)
<Logicwax> yeah but i thought md was just short for mdadm
<Logicwax> you mean like md volumes?
<candyban> Logicwax, you also have to take into account the rebuild time when you loose a disk
<candyban> Logicwax, and with 2TB disks ... this can take some time (in which time you may loose another disk)
<Logicwax> so can mdadm let you define striping across multuple disks?
<elad> Hi, I am having some problems with xserver on ubuntu karmic. When I boot it displays a message "failed loading module type1" and lets me to choose to run in low graphics. But if I choose console and write startx, it seems to work...
<candyban> Logicwax, that's what RAID-5 is all about (RAID-3 is a single stripe disk)
<candyban> Logicwax, if your data is really important, RAID-6 is the way to go (but then you lose 2 disks)
<Logicwax> candyban: yeah but im asking, can mdadm do raid5 with disks coming from all different sources (different pci cards)
<candyban> Logicwax, yes
<Logicwax> sweet
<Logicwax> i'll have to switch to that then sometime soon
<candyban> Logicwax, like I said, you can even use a USB disk in there (though not recommended)
<Logicwax> yea
<Logicwax> alright
<alankila> Logicwax: actually we started a MD raid5 volume over the DM raid5 disks, but sadly it didn't work
<candyban> Logicwax, but they have to be of the same size
<Logicwax> yea
<Logicwax> ok guys, im exhausted.   thank you so much for your help
<candyban> Logicwax, also drbd is nice (if your data is really important)
<Logicwax> never heard
 * alankila doesn't understand why linux has DM. Why can't the dmraid just use MD internally?
<Logicwax> i'll look it up
<Logicwax> night!
<candyban> Logicwax, it's RAID-1 over 2 different boxes ;)
<Logicwax> oohh nice
<sp0ckk> With regards to Apache2 on Ubuntu, what is the difference between the site-enabled and sites-available configuration files?
<alankila> yeah with Logicwax's logic he'll probably put 10 PCs in row, all with 10 2 TB disks, and arrange the whole thing as s single linear volume
<alankila> sweet! 200 TB ext4!
<alankila> Sorry for mocking you, but the stuff just doesn't work that well.
<ziroday> sp0ckk: sites-enabled are vhosts that are actually...well working, whilst you can store configurations in sites-available for later use should you need them
<sp0ckk> ziroday: Thanks.
<Logicwax> hey i didnt have the money for redudancy lost disks (for parity)   i knew the risk and took it
<ziroday> sp0ckk: I believe there is a command to manage -available and -enabled but I don't have an apache install here
<justin22885> hmm
<justin22885> this is really frustrating
<Krewl> en2ensite and a2dissite
<seryi> oloa
<Krewl> for apache sites enabling
<sp0ckk> ziroday: It's OK. I was having trouble with some warnings, but they've been resolved now :)
<alankila> Logicwax: I understand, but if you want to straighten this out now, you'll have a ton of effort in doing so.
<ziroday> sp0ckk: awesome, and Krewl had the command(s) :)
<Krewl> or just make a simlink in sites enabled to a sites-available config
<seryi> ola+
<alankila> To back up a 10 TB volume you need a 10 TB backup disk. And that is reason enough to avoid making large volumes.
<ziroday> seryi: Hi!
<seryi> k haxes
<candyban> alankila, if it is for storing his DVD collection ... he already has a backup
<sp0ckk> ziroday: It's been over a couple of years since I played with Ubuntu now; does it comes with a firewall enabled and on by default? Is it iptables? (I'm using Ubuntu as a server, via an SSH terminal).
<seryi> no te rias
<alankila> Yes, but that's not the point.
<Krewl> sp0ckk:  same for modules a2enmod for enabling a module, a2dismod to turn them off
<ziroday> sp0ckk: ubuntu has iptables and ufw installed by default, however neither are turned on
<candyban> alankila, then what is your point?
<ziroday> !iptables > sp0ckk
<ubottu> sp0ckk, please see my private message
<alankila> The point is that large disks are a nuisance. Small disks are nuisance too. You want to hit the sweet spot between backupability and convenience.
<ziroday> !ufw > sp0ckk
<sp0ckk> ziroday: Ah. Then I need to do so.
<sp0ckk> ziroday: Thanks.
<leiao> hello
<ziroday> sp0ckk: its a good idea, the documentation that ubottu sent you is really helpful
<sp0ckk> I'll do some Googleing on securing Apache2, the firewall, SSH and sftp.
<sp0ckk> They're the services I want on my VPS. I'm only hosting a couple of Wikis.
<alankila> In my opinion that sweet spot is somewhere around 1 terabyte -- I don't partition 500 GB disks at all, for instance -- but I would not accept 2 TB volumes right now. They are too incnovenient to temporarily stash somewhere and take alltogether too long to copy.
<ziroday> sp0ckk: sure, feel free to ask if you're not sure about anything
<RPG_Master> MY ENTIRE FILE SYSTEM HAS BEEN PUT IN THE LOST+FOUND FOLDER :'(
<candyban> alankila, if he has no cash for a hardware raid controller and is fiddeling around with SATA disks and "dmraid" ... he has no cash for decent backup
<sp0ckk> ziroday: Excellent. Thank you.
<RPG_Master> Help me :(
<ziroday> sp0ckk: have fun :)
<erUSUL> RPG_Master: uhggg that hurts ... i have my entire /etc/ put there once == reinstall
<calebjohnson> are all custom configuration options stored under the home directory startin with .?
<alankila> candyban: imo, still irrelevant. This in no way invalidates why it's a good idea to not make one giant large volume.
<Krewl> uhm, not sure we can RPG_Master
<candyban> alankila, that's why I suggested creating 10x 200G mds
<RPG_Master> erUSUL: I MUST save my files from my home dir! :O
<ziroday> calebjohnson: all hidden files start with ".", they exist throughout the linux filesystem. You can show them in nautilus by pressing ctrl+h
<alankila> candyban: yes, fairly sensible, but then you suggested stringing them together as LVM and the advantage of separate filesystems is lost.
<RPG_Master> Loosing them is not an option
<indus> what is lost + found for
<Krewl> RPG_Master: are all your files just renamed or is some folder structure saved?
<erUSUL> RPG_Master: depending of the file types and size you can try to identify them in that folder
<alankila> They again become this large unit that has to be beckuped all at once and fscked all at once. And that's very bad.
<calebjohnson> ziroday: so are config files mainly in the etc directory?
<Krewl> RPG_Master: also the file command will help you identify what files are what type
<Krewl> if ther are all just file0001, 002 etc
<ziroday> calebjohnson: system wide configuration files are mainly in /etc/, whilst configuration files that affect your user are in your home directory
<RPG_Master> Krewl: It looks like there are no folders in Lost+Found
<RPG_Master> Just a bunch of txt files and a few images with correct thumbnales
<Krewl> RPG_Master: then I know of no way to undo the damage, maybe someone else can provide a better idea....
<candyban> alankila, he specifically wanted a single volume ... I've learned that if you want people to accept good advice, to first tell them what they want to hear and then tell them why it is not such a good idea ... ps. putting them in a single VG does still not invalidate the advantage of multiple smaller disks
<alankila> candyban: okay.
<Krewl> RPG_Master: You could at first try to make a backup somewhere so you can access the files on a working computer
<Krewl> RPG_Master: say copy to an USB disk running from a Live CD
<RPG_Master> Krewl: I'm messing with them through a livecd
<alankila> candyban: it's his data and no skin off my back, so I don't personally mind even if he lost all his linear and raid5 data. I consider it fairly likely, by the way he's going around that this will happen. Lessons learnt in lost data are remembered well.
<candyban> alankila, I wonder how he will migrate his data ;)
<calebjohnson> ziroday: thanks for that
<ziroday> calebjohnson: no worries, have fun!
<vdub> could anyone explain what you need to do to a bash script to have it work in terminal no matter the directory its in?
<ziroday> vdub: you need to put the script in /usr/bin and give it the correct permissions
<kesherwani> i need help .. my ubuntu system is getting struck in middle of booting
<calebjohnson> and that's because it's an executable directory right?
<Krewl> RPG_Master: hmm tough one, but if you must get it back, I gues there is no other way.
<MohammadRRR> Hi , How Can I Write a Script to shutdown computer in a time wthout requesting password /
<MohammadRRR> ?
<candyban> alankila, I second that ... I lost data once with lvm + striping (yeah ... I know now) ... lessons duly learned when I got driveseek errors after half a year
<vdub> ziroday: is it chmod u+x?
<kesherwani> strating up...
<kesherwani> Loading, please wait...
<kesherwani> check root=booting cat/proc/cmdline
<kesherwani> or missing modules, devices: cat/proc/modules ls /dev
<kesherwani> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-vvid/44c02152-eb7c-4ca8-b606-38cf65a6552f does not exist. Dr opping to a shell!
<FloodBot1> kesherwani: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kesherwani> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3- 5ubuntu12) Built in shell(ash)
<Krewl> RPG_Master: I'd start with a backup, so you can always try again and work off the backup copy.
<candyban> alankila, but at the time the disks were more costly than the data that was on there ...
<ziroday> vdub: a+x should do the trick
<jrib> MohammadRRR: no script needed.  « shutdown » accepts a time argument
<RPG_Master> Krewl: Are the files corrupted or are is it just the folder structure that's messed up
<RPG_Master> ?
<vdub> ziroday: thanks I couldnt remember appriciate the help
<Krewl> no way for me to tell, itś your system
<MohammadRRR> jrib: it require password I Want It Without Password
<kesherwani> i am getting this prompt- initramfs
<Krewl> RPG_Master: but do you know how to loop the file command to check each filename, and output the type to a textfile.
<Krewl> I
<kesherwani> struck in middle of booting
<kesherwani> plz somebody help me
<candyban> kesherwani, type vgchange -ay
<candyban> kesherwani, you are using lvm?
<ct529> candyban: yes, I always use cli .... just did not know anything about awk / xargs
<RPG_Master> Krewl: Sir, I'm a 15 year old noob, so no :(
<ziroday> MohammadRRR: you can do sudo shutdown <time>, or if you put that in a script then sudo foo,sh
<Krewl> RPG_Master: I would try the following: Use file to determine the type, put output from file in a textfile, use that output to separate your files into groups (Like all *.mp3, all *.doc etc etc) and then use that to bulk rename the files to the extention  matching the type you discovered.
<kesherwani> candyban , i am new to ubuntu ..don't know what does vm1 means .. but here the details that i am getting on my screen
<kesherwani> candyban
<kesherwani> ~floodbot@ubuntu/bot/floodbot
<Krewl> RPG_Master: then put all of the same type in their own folder and then you have to check them by hand by opening them to see whats in.
<candyban> kesherwani, is it a clean install?
<Krewl> RPG_Master: but atleast this will focus your work on the type of files you'd like to recover
 * alankila thinks linux should have a filesystem that spans multiple disks as separate unit managed in some intelligent way... anyone know if such a thing exists, and not talking about unionfs
<AdvoWork> if ive just made a share on my freebsd/freenas box, as a NAS share, how would i mount this in ubuntu? i normally do this in /etc/fstab by doing  //ip/share /home/dir cifs exec
<Krewl> RPG_Master: iĹLBE RIGHT BACK, PERHAPS A pm ?
<Krewl> sorry caps
<RPG_Master> ok
<kesherwani> no , i have been using this OS for few months and today when i tried to strtat my system , i am getting thi s message -
<kesherwani> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-vvid/44c02152-eb7c-4ca8-b606-38cf65a6552f does not exist. Dr opping to a shell!
<kesherwani> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3- 5ubuntu12) Built in shell(ash)
<RPG_Master> I have like 10gigs of photos that can not be lost :(
<alankila> I'd love to have something that allows treating multiple disks as one filesystem while keeping the filesystems still separate. The idea would be that toplevel directories would be located on different devices, or randomly, doesn't matter.
<cbovy> hi all. quick question: is it possible to launch the Alternative Installer from the regular Live-CD? (I want to install with LVM support)
<kesherwani> Enter 'help' for the list of built in commands
<kesherwani> (initramfs)
<candyban> alankila, why would you want that?
<alankila> the point is that if you make such fs out of, say, 3 devices, then a file is on some of the 3 filesystems
<candyban> kesherwani, did you make hardware changes? (e.g. removed a disk or so)
<alankila> candyban: as a means to have advantages of raid0 without the huge disadvantage of very large filesystem and associated fsck penalties.
<kesherwani> no, nothing..
<kesherwani> might be poosible , that some virus might have crept through pen drive
<kesherwani> strating up...
<kesherwani> Loading, please wait...
<kesherwani> check root=booting cat/proc/cmdline
<kesherwani> or missing modules, devices: cat/proc/modules ls /dev
<FloodBot1> kesherwani: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alankila> or well, some of the advantages of raid0 at least. The fact you can just treat the device as a large collection of data, but have some lighter recovery procedure in case of disk failure, like losing 1/3 of files in case of 3-disk-hybrid-monster, but no need to fsck or risk losing the entire filesystem.
<AntiProxy> i have a fresh installation of bind9 on my ubuntu box.. i configured named.conf.options with listen-on { 127.0.0.1; }; but netstat -nlp shows named listening on tcp 127.0.0.1:53 (as configured) and udp 0.0.0.0:53 .. how can i force it to listen to 127.0.0.1:53 on UDP also?!
<candyban> alankila, I don't think that will be possible ...
<seryi> oe
<seryi> q axeisç
<alankila> candyban: no, because nobody has written such a thing.
<alankila> candyban: maybe a project for me to write in fuse
<seryi> google
<seryi> eres tonto
<seryi> hola idiotas
<seryi> gilipoyas
<candyban> alankila, it will be incredibly hard to write (I think) ... as how would you cope with files that span the 3 disks? ... what about directories that exist on one disk, but the files are on the other ... it would lead to huge inconsistencies
<seryi> asdf8hgxcgnhgyancmftghygf
<budmaester> Need help reloading OO
<alankila> candyban: not at all. Firstly, you will make the same directories on all the disks.
<guntbert> AntiProxy: 0.0.0.0:53 means every address - so 127.0.0.1:53 too
<egsome> anyone know a good WYSIWYG html editor like M$ FrontPage works good on ubuntu ?
<alankila> Store only the files at any of the 3 disks according to which has most free space, use that one. And when unlinking a file, unlink it on all 3, when listing files, scan all 3 directories .. it's not difficult at all
<AntiProxy> guntbert, i know that :) i don't want bind9 listening on every address.. jsut 127.0.0.1
<alankila> Somewhat messy, though.
<candyban> alankila, what when there are inconsistencies where you have the same filename on 2 disks with different content
<calebjohnson> is there an open source unified communications package for linux?
<alankila> candyban: unspecified results. The code will take care that this does not ordinarily happen.
<Mystik> hi all
<calebjohnson> similar to microsoft communications server
<Mystik> somebody can help me?
<DasEi> how can I reach safemode when booting with lilo ?
<alankila> candyban: but if it does, the procedure of making filesystem consistent is to either unlink that file on all volumes, or to select one copy and decide this is the "official" one
<budmaester> what to do if dependencies are missing?
<justin22885> im really liking this lxde
<DasEi> !ask | Mystik
<ubottu> Mystik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<candyban> alankila, what if one of the disks is full and you create a new directory ? :p
<alankila> candyban: the mkdir will fail. This is of course a problem area: you have to succeed on all volumes before accepting the modification to the disks.
<candyban> alankila, so if you have one full disk, your entire array is losing functionality?
<kubanc> i saw that in my fstab there was no auto mounted partition for windows. i added it manualy, but, is default in options field enough for windows partition or should i add something specific?
<alankila> candyban: you basically have to have a back-out procedure and locking. Attempt to mkdir on all disks, sync, if any fails, rmdir on all, return error to client. Very annoying, but such is life.
<uyg> hi guys.  anyone knows how to manage sound volume without x?
<erUSUL> DasEi: add a lilo entry that boots you with single as kernel parameter
<nexsja> 'ello. Is it possible to split a partition without formatting it? I've got ~200Gb free on my home partition and i need to get another one with ~40-60Gb, can i do that without losing any data from my /home/ partition?
<erUSUL> uyg: alsamixer?
<alankila> candyban: yes. The disks would be filled evenly by storing new files on the volume with most space, and user could also rebalance manually, I guess.
<erUSUL> nexsja: gparted should be able to do it.
<uyg> ok thanks Ill try that,  you guys are great :)
<alankila> candyban: the precise mechanics are somewhat difficult to sketch, though.
<alankila> candyban: but I'm sure something reasonable could be whipped together.
<candyban> alankila, the devil is in the details ;)
<uyg> erUSUL:  tested alsamixer and loved it.  so cool
<nexsja> erUSUL, do i need to have a live cd available? or i just apt-get and follow the wizard?
<candyban> alankila, what if one disk was unavailable, and later added again
<DasEi> erUSUL: tried as bootoption, nvm , I'll boot a live and slam grub over over it
<Krewl> RPG_Master: Look at your PM, if you still need a hand
<erUSUL> nexsja: it weould be easier if you do it from a livecd yes
<RPG_Master> Krewl: Did you send me a PM?
<Krewl> a lot yeah
<alankila> candyban: it results in changes in the union, of course. But the changes are benign: files you have deleted may reappear, some directories that are expected to be there could turn out missing. These are the sort of thing you could and should write a fsck for. On the main I wouldn't expect too many problems, though.
<RPG_Master> Krewl: Sorry, Now I see it :P
<guntbert> AntiProxy: see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-linux-bsd-bind-dns-listenon-configuration/
<AntiProxy> guntbert, i saw this before i came here.. it doesn't show any additional directives :(
<AntiProxy> my configuration uses the exact same setup ( listen-on... )
<Lord-Readman> carl, it got approved http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ideatorrent/idea/23732
<alankila> candyban: the point here is to keep it simple. The principal notion is that it's just an union mount: you see all filesystems on top of each other, no file should be on more than one, the same directories should be present on all. Violate these and you need some kind of fsck to recover, but the fsck could easily be online / fix problems as they appear. The only real problem is same file on two devices, because in that case there is no right solution
<candyban> alankila, feel free to write it ... no offence, but I will be sticking to LVM ;)
<zvacet> kubanc:  see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=872197&highlight=pysdm
<guntbert> AntiProxy: sorry - yes of course - it seems I'm not too fit today - maybe you better ask in #ubuntu-server
<alankila> candyban: yes. I just got the idea that it would be better to define volume expansion with file as the fundamental unit rather than block
<alankila> this is much more sysadmin-friendly way to do it, because it avoids the large filesystems problem and there are more tools available -- and ordinary tools at that -- for examining the "fileraid0"
<szymon> elo
<guntbert> !ot | alankila
<ubottu> alankila: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<szymon> elo
<AntiProxy> thanks guntbert  :)
<alankila> guntbert: I know. I also mention that I have ignored ubottu long time ago :)
<szymon> =)
<candyban> alankila, the advantage you would get by the "split" devices is dwarfed by the risk to lose data integrity
<candyban> alankila, at leas in my environments
<guntbert> alankila: candyban please take that discussion elsewhere - nothing to do with ubuntu support
<candyban> alankila, when I delete a file/directory, I want/need it to be permanently gone
<Promethes> hi i replaced my ide dvdrw drive with sata dvdrw drive and i cannot burn any cd or dvd anymore, anyone knows where the problem may be?
<calebjohnson> how do you get a terminal to stick to your background so it appears as to be the background image?
<candyban> Promethes, what is the device you used before? (/dev/dvdrw ?) ... is the symlink perhaps still pointing to the old device /dev/hdx rather than /dev/sdx
<Dr_Willis> Promethes:  check what /dev/dvd and /dev/dvdrw and other /dev/XXX links are pointing to
<Promethes> candyban: /dev/scd0 was before, now is /dev/sr0
<Dr_Willis> calebjohnson:  there several tricks to do it. but i dont know what ones work, or any specifc apps for it these days. you may want to google for 'root terminal' or 'terminal in root window'
<Krewl> Quick Quiestion, default password for default user in live CD? for becoming Root
<bjorn_> How can I mount and watch a dvd iso using linux?
<Promethes> Dr_Willis: there is no /dev/dvd or /dev/dvdr in my system
<looksharp> Dr
<cbsch> Krewl: I think you can `sudo su` without any password on the live cd.
<Krewl> ah nice
<Dr_Willis> bjorn_:  vlc/mplayer i recall can play the iso file directly.
<candyban> Promethes, did you configure your burning software to use the new device? (ps. did you check file permissions?)
<AdvoWork> im doing: mount -t nfs 192.168.0.111:zimbra_full_backups /home/zimbra_full_backups  and getting:  mount: 192.168.0.111:zimbra_full_backups failed, reason given by server: Permission denied    any ideas please?
<bjorn_> Dr_Willis, brilliant!
<guntbert> Krewl: cbsch: just sudo (no need for sudo su)
<Krewl> guntbert thanx
<Promethes> candyban: yes, everything with permissions is ok /dev/sr0 have 660 with cdrom group
<Krewl> and cbsch
<candyban> Promethes, and your burning application is using /dev/sr0 rather than /dev/scd0 ?
<guntbert> Krewl: if you *really* need a shell with root permissions use sudo -s or sudo -i
<candyban> Promethes, you could try to make a symlink ... ln -s /dev/sr0 /dev/scd0
<Krewl> file recovery in lost+fiund so yes need a root shell, not on my machine though
<Promethes> candyban: this symlink already exists,
<sp0ckk> ziroday: I've enabled the firewall via UFW and I've configured a few rules too. I've set the firewall to deny by default. Now, I've set the firewal to only allow http and ssh... yet I can ftp and sftp tot he machine?
<Promethes> candyban: i use brasero and there is no option to select device, also brasero burns something on cd/dvd, led on drive blinking, but writing ends with error
<candyban> Promethes, what is the error?
<cbsch> guntbert: Why is `sudo -s` or `sudo -i` preferable to `sudo su`?
<guntbert> cbsch: because it keeps your environment sane
<Promethes> candyban: raseroWodim stderr: Errno: 5 (Input/output error), write_g1 scsi sendcmd: no error
<Dr_Willis> cbsch:  enviroment settings. Theres an artcal on it if you google for 'root shell ubuntu the right way'
<guntbert> cbsch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Lord-Readman> ryan http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ideatorrent/idea/23732
<nexsja> if i'm using gparted to resize a partition (i'm booted from livecd), will it format it also? I don't wanna lose all data
<candyban> Promethes, dunno what is the problem ... google says there are bugs in Wodim ... and one guy reported that he didn't get the problem with Nero (you could use that as a temporary workaround)
<lorenzosu> nexsja, gparted should resize without deleting your data (unless you explicitely format a partion). Anyhow it always  strongly advisable to backup critical files befrore playing with partitions
<G_A_C> nexsja: you shouldn't do, I've used the gparted LiveCD to resize partitions plenty of times
<G_A_C> however you should always have a backup
<G_A_C> and be careful
<G_A_C> :)
<nexsja> thank you, now i'm confident enough to do that :>
<kubanc> is there any command to sort processes by CPU in terminal?
<candyban> kubanc, top
<Dr_Willis> htop
<kubanc> candyban, and how do i sort processes in top ?
<justin22885>  question.. if i install lxde.. i do not have the system and configuration tools that gnome has.. any way to add these?
<cbsch> kubanc: the keys '<' and '>' selects which column to sort on.
<gordonjcp> hi there
<gordonjcp> is there an image file rather than an iso of UNR available?
<candyban> kubanc, type P
<looksharp> Ia ubuntu support monodevelop ?
<looksharp> *IS
<Dr_Willis> gordonjcp:  not for 9.10
<gordonjcp> hm
<Guest31305> brasil?
<guntbert> !br | Guest31305
<ubottu> Guest31305: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: hmm, that's a shame.  I suppose I'd better go and find somewhere that's still got CD writers
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: any reason why there's only an iso?
<Dr_Willis> gordonjcp:  yu can use unetbootin to make a bootabler flash drive
<Dr_Willis> or oher toools
<Dr_Willis> gordonjcp:  i havn burnt a cd in ages
<justin22885> anyone use lxde?
<Dr_Willis> so theres no real need for the img
<justin22885> me neither willis
<justin22885> anyone care to explain wth ip v6 is?
<iceroot> justin22885: wikipedia
<jpds> iceroot: wikipedia is not ipv6.
<iceroot> jpds: wikipedia has an article about ipv6
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: o_O
<jpds> !ipv6 | justin22885
<ubottu> justin22885: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: that's what I mean
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: you can't write an ISO to a USB stick, can you?
<iceroot> jpds: and he wanted to know what it is
<jpds> iceroot: I was joking.
<justin22885> seems like ipv6 is just another answer to an unasked question to me
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: I don't think I've owned a PC with a CD drive of any kind for about a decade
<jpds> justin22885: See the wiki links.
<Dr_Willis> gordonjcp:  with unetbootin, or usb-disk-creator or other t5ools.. Yes...
<justin22885> im trying to figure out lxde right now
<Dr_Willis> justin22885:  thers the #lubuntu channel
<justin22885> its empty right now
<Fudge> lxde rox
<justin22885> fudge, where do you get to all the control panel settings?
<zeroshell> hi
<Dr_Willis> justin22885:  what settings?
<justin22885> mouse settings, keyboard settings, display settings, network settings.. list goes on
<the_real_dave> !hi | zeroshell
<ubottu> zeroshell: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zeroshell> can someone help me on a ubuntu doubt
<Dr_Willis> justin22885:  you dont need those :)
<justin22885> yes i do
<zeroshell> dr_willis
<the_real_dave> zeroshell: ask your question mate
<Dr_Willis> network settings would be in the network manager tool
<justin22885> i cant even sign into my wifi network
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu installed wicd last i tried it
<justin22885> how do i get the network manager tool? i dont see it on here
<Dr_Willis> or run the nm-applet i guess
<tommis> justin22885, wich password system you have
 * Dr_Willis recalls there being a reason he dosent like lxde
<justin22885> i dont have a password on my wifi network
<zeroshell> how can i see whether Im using a beta version or a final version of ubuntu?
<DasEi> !version| zeroshell
<ubottu> zeroshell: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<DasEi> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Dr_Willis> there is no beta versionr iht now. :) its like an alpha
<DasEi> !lucid | zeroshell
<ubottu> zeroshell: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<justin22885> i think i need to install the broadcom drivers first... which dont seem to be installed initially
<Madpilot> zeroshell, System->About Ubuntu will give you a version number & name
<justin22885> i wonder.. could you guys tell me whats better, a generic broadcom wifi card, or the intel 3945abg card?
<zeroshell> what is this? core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-ia32:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-ia32:core-4.0-noarch:cxx-3.0-ia32:cxx-3.0-noarch:cxx-3.1-ia32:cxx-3.1-noarch:cxx-3.2-ia32:cxx-3.2-noarch:cxx-4.0-ia32:cxx-4.0-noarch:desktop-3.1-ia32:desktop-3.1-noarch:desktop-3.2-ia32:desktop-3.2-noarch:desktop-4.0-ia32:desktop-4.0-noarch:graphics-2.0-ia32:graphics-2.0-noarch:graphics-3.0-ia32:graphics-3.0-n
<zeroshell> oarch:graphics-3.1-ia32:graphics-3.1-noarch:graphics-3.2-ia32:graphics-3.2-noarch:graphics-4.0-ia32:graphics-4.0-noarch:qt4-3.1-ia32:qt4-3.1-noarch
<ikonia> zeroshell: what do you mean ?
<Dr_Willis> justin22885:  given the # of issues ive seen people have with broadcom.. id be tempted to say intel
<zeroshell> this is what came when i typed lsb_release
<ikonia> zeroshell: you've just pasted 1 thing a zone of times
<guntbert> zeroshell: lsb_release -a
<ikonia> ahhh gunbert, pm ?
<guntbert> ikonia: any time
<ziroday> sp0ckk: you still there?
<justin22885> dr_willis.. i have the 3945 from an old notebook of mine that still works.. would take me about 15 minutes to swap it out
<zeroshell> ok thank you
<zeroshell> i have another question
<Dr_Willis> justin22885:   may as well try it
<the_real_dave> zeroshell: just ask mate
<zeroshell> is it a live cd in official ubuntu website?
<Dr_Willis> zeroshell: repharase the question
<DJones> zeroshell: Yes, the Desktop cd is the live cd
<DasEi> zeroshell: there are live cd's amongst other types as well
<sp0ckk> ziroday: I am.
<misterB> Anybody know of a GUI interface for the task scheduler in Hardy?
<ziroday> sp0ckk: did you work it out?
<sp0ckk> ziroday: I ended up locking my self out of the VPS. I had to reboot it. I accidentally flushed all the iptables rules.
<zeroshell> you mean in ubuntu official website?
<DJones> !livecd | zeroshell
<ubottu> zeroshell: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<ziroday> sp0ckk: oof, nasty. Want to try again?
<zeroshell> DJ jones
<pozic> Is there a way to have Synaptic use multiple servers in parallel?
<zeroshell> any one tried lucid lynix here?
<ziroday> pozic: in parallel?
<ziroday> zeroshell: probably a few in #ubuntu+1
<pozic> ziroday: yes, I am on a fast network. The package servers are relatively slow.
<sp0ckk> ziroday: Well, the rules are still present for UFW. I can still ftp to the box (well, I can't now that i've killed the vsftpd server)
<DJones> zeroshell: There's two different cd's you can download from the Ubuntu website, the desktop (livecd) and the alternate install cd, the alternate cd isn't a live one though and uses a text based installer
<zeroshell> but there is only one link in the website
<pozic> ziroday: so, if all the packages where simply downloaded from 10 different servers, my connection would be saturated.
<ziroday> sp0ckk: okay, can you pastebin the output of sudo ufw status and sudo iptables -L please
<zeroshell> what about CDimahge.ubunutu website, is is a same website from ubuntu?
<ziroday> pozic: apt does that automatically, I recommend you go to System > Administration > Software Sources > Download From: > Other > Select Best Server
<Dr_Willis> !download
<zeroshell> ok
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<pozic> ziroday: a best server is not necessarily as fast as one link.
<sp0ckk> ziroday: That seems like I'd be giving you sensitive information.
<ziroday> sp0ckk: no, only the current firewall rules in place.
<ziroday> pozic: right, well the short answer is essentially no.
<zeroshell> ubottu: where can i download ubuntu live cds than?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> !download | zeroshell
<ubottu> zeroshell: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<zeroshell> Dr_willis, what?
<Dr_Willis> zeroshell:  you got an answer....
<Dr_Willis> zeroshell:  and thats a bot you are talking to...
<zeroshell> im new here... sorry hehehe
<zeroshell> i have a dell inspiron 640m notebook, and intel 256 gma
<justin22885>  opening my laptop up now to install the intel wifi
<cnvl> When using TV-Out with nvidia's binary driver, my TV picture extends past the edges of my TV. How do I fix this?
<ziroday> sp0ckk: thanks, but I don't see how anyone could compromise your system with that information :)
<El_Presidente> hi, i have two soundcards (onboard + audigy) now i would love to tell pulseaudio to do in and output for skype on my onboard soundcard and all other apps should use the audigy
<El_Presidente> is this possible ?
<zeroshell> i have a intel 256 graphics card in my laptop, i need to connect it to a 23" lcd, will it work?
<jt76> El_Presidente: You can choose what audio skype using in its options screen
<sp0ckk> ziroday: OK, not to worry then.
<El_Presidente> jt76, no :( i just see the pulseaudio server there
<zeroshell> Dr_willis: i have a intel 256 graphics card in my laptop, i need to connect it to a 23" lcd, will it work?
<eastbaynight> so, i can't seem to get my sound inputs to work
<eastbaynight> i'm trying to record guitar, to try and multi-track it, but i can't seem to get it work
<Dr_Willis> zer0ne:  my intel video cards work with my external monitors.
<Dr_Willis> oops he left.
<jt76> El_Presidente: Do you have alsa installed on your ubuntu machine? And/OR have u tried installing esound?
<justin22885> intel 3945abg card now installed
<El_Presidente> its a fresh 9.10 installation with no customizations
<Dr_Willis> El_Presidente:  skype might not play nicey. Theres some exta pulse audio tools that may let you tweak the pulse settings also
<K3rl0u4rn> hello, I am still using jaunty and wonder if it is possible to upgrade mplayer/mencoder to what karmic proposes
<K3rl0u4rn> what do you think ?
<zeroshell_> i have a intel 256 graphics card in my laptop, i need to connect it to a 23" lcd, will it work?
<zeroshell_> i have a intel 256 graphics card in my laptop, i need to connect it to a 23" lcd, will it work?
<El_Presidente> Dr_Willis, where can i find these tools?
<Dr_Willis> El_Presidente:  look in the packagte manager
<Flipz> my card is a My wireless card is a NetGear WG311v3 802.11g Wireless PCI adapter, my version of ubuntu is the latests...I think it's 9.10 and my computer kind isn't important but my wireless won't work, so how do I make it work? I downloaded NDwrapper or whatever it's called, what now?
<El_Presidente> kk ty
<arman> join #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_Willis> they got odd names like 'pavSOMTHING' i recall
<arman> inch ka chka
<syrius> I found a problem to the <Mod4>E and <Mod4>R. would anyone like to know the solution?
<zeroshell_> i have a intel 256 graphics card in my laptop, i need to connect it to a 23" lcd, will it work?
<zeroshell_> i have a intel 256 graphics card in my laptop, i need to connect it to a 23" lcd, will it work?
<syrius> I mean I found the solution to that problem
<El_Presidente> there is pavucontrol
<justin22885> ok.. dont
<Dr_Willis> zeroshell_: :  my intel video cards work with my external monitors.
<K3rl0u4rn> zeroshell_: don't double post your messages, if you do, it is most likely that nobody will answer you
<zeroshell_> sorry - it will not happen again
<eastbaynight> so yeah, i'm trying to record some acoustic guitar stuff on my computer and i'm plugging directly in, is that the problem?
<zeroshell_> exit
<sudeep> how to change screen resolution. i tried doing from system>preference>display. but i am not getting the option 1024x768
<Flipz> my card is a My wireless card is a NetGear WG311v3 802.11g Wireless PCI adapter, my version of ubuntu is the latests...I think it's 9.10 and my computer kind isn't important but my wireless won't work, so how do I make it work? I downloaded NDwrapper or whatever it's called, what now?
<Gadget3000> Flipz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<sudeep> how to change screen resolution. i tried doing from system>preference>display. but i am not getting the option 1024x768
<sudeep> how to change screen resolution. i tried doing from system>preference>display. but i am not getting the option 1024x768
<sudeep> how to change screen resolution. i tried doing from system>preference>display. but i am not getting the option 1024x768
<dias> hello everyone
<dias> i need some help with my sony vaio brightness settings
<macman_>  .. question .. it might sound dumb but i wanted to ask .. there a way to share a usb connection .. ie i have an external plugged into 1 laptop and i have another laptop close by .. there a usb connection / firewire that can connect both of them ? or is the best way to share via samba ?
<ubuntu_> is there program to text web cam output
<Dr_Willis> macman_:  ive heard of a tool todo that.. but never tried it. and i cant rember iuts name
<ubuntu_> test not text sorry
<guntbert> !repeat | sudeep
<ubottu> sudeep: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<K3rl0u4rn> macman_: is it a file system you want to share ?
<dias> can somebody help me plz?
<macman_> K3rl0u4rn: the external is ntfs
<guntbert> !ask | dias
<ubottu> dias: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AdvoWork> if im doing: mount -t nfs 192.168.0.27:/mnt/Data/FILES/FILES/BACKUPS/zimbra_full_backups/ /home/new_zimbra_full_backups  how would i do that in /etc/fstab?
<K3rl0u4rn> macman_: so either share with nfs, samba, sshfs, whatever... it is not USB related
<dias> thanx sorry
<macman_> K3rl0u4rn: out of all those methods witch is the fastest ?
<Flipz> Gadget3000 I need help with getting my netgear card to work
<K3rl0u4rn> macman_: do you mean in bandwidth or setup ?
<K3rl0u4rn> nfs is probably the fastest anyway
<El_Presidente> Dr_Willis, partly success
<Gadget3000> Flipz: Do you know if it's compatiable with ndiswrapper?
<El_Presidente> ty
<Flipz> how do i check
<macman_> K3rl0u4rn: i will be doing a lot of coverting .. the external has pure movies *.mpg files .. i will be ffmepging all day .. i want to be able to convert withouth anything lagging
<ubuntu_> does ubuntu have anything built in to test a web cam ?
<jackbrown> guys i'm experiencing problems with usb-creator-gtk ? Can anyone help me ?
<Gadget3000> Flipz: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?joomla/index.php
<overmind> ubuntu_: Try "cheese"
<eastbaynight> do i need to get a plug in for ubuntu to record music with it? for my input? or is it just my lack of amplification?
<guntbert> !details | jackbrown
<ubottu> jackbrown: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Flipz> gadget3000
<skbohra> is there no way I can install wvdial using apt-get ?
<Flipz> I'm completely new to ubuntu
<ubuntu_> overmind,  thanks!
<K3rl0u4rn> macman_: if you are doing encoding, this process is more time consuming than transfer, so you should not care about it
<Dr_Willis> !info wvdial
<Gadget3000> Flipz: ok. What card are you using?
<ubottu> wvdial (source: wvdial): PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.60.1+nmu2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 184 kB, installed size 496 kB
<jackbrown> usb-creator-gtk i'm running Ubuntu 9.10 when i hope USB Creator the GUI appears but i'm unable to add an .iso image (it's a linux distro )
<Flipz>  My wireless card is a NetGear WG311v3 802.11g Wireless PCI adapter
<lovehacker> fm1.irc.gr
<skbohra> Dr_Willis: what does that mean ?
<jackbrown> ?
<Dr_Willis> jackbrown:  is it a Ubuntu/varuabt disrto?
<Dr_Willis> skbohra:  wvdial is in the repos.
<guntbert> dias: you should tell us your problem - its difficult to give an answer if there is no real question
<skbohra> it says there is no such package :(
<justin22885> haha
<Dr_Willis> skbohra:  sudo apt-get install whatever
<Dr_Willis> skbohra:  update/upgrade/try again
<ubuntu_> overmind,  that worked great man thanks alot
<jackbrown> Dr_Willis thanks for answer no it's Anonymous OS Linux.iso
<shifftyonejr> Could I get help with a boot issue please?  Here is what I get on boot: "GRUB loading." "error: out of partition" "grub rescue>"
<overmind> ubuntu_: No problem :)
<Dr_Willis> jackbrown:  I think that tool only works with ubuntu relateive
<justin22885> when i went to swap out wifi adapters, i accidently put the old one back in.. didnt realize it until i put the entire laptop back together
<Dr_Willis> jackbrown:  try unetbootin
<jackbrown> Dr_Willis thanks may be you are right
<Gadget3000> Flipz: Do you have the windows driver for it?
<shifftyonejr> I have 2 hard drives.  160 and 160.  Drive 2 is NTFS/ext2 Ubuntu 9.10
<Gadget3000> Flipz: You need WG311v3.INF and WG311v3XP.sys from the cd
<dias> i have a sony vaio vgn-nr21s with ubunyu 9.10 64bit. my fn keys for breightness adjustment don't work at all
<dias> is there any fix for this issue
<dias> ?
<jackbrown> Dr_Willis: can't find the package for ubuntu 9.10 https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa
<Dr_Willis> dias:  check the forums for the exact make laptop. there maybe some fix/work arounds
<ghostlines> it isn't possible to make a backup of an entire system while it's running right?
<ghostlines> unless lvm is used
<ghostlines> ???
<dias> ok thanx
<shifftyonejr> IS this the wrong room for getting boot assistance?
<Dr_Willis> jackbrown:  did you do a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' THEN try installing it with 'sudo apt-get install wvdial' ?
<Dr_Willis> ghostlines:  thers always change that cold get missed. but its possible
<miniBill> When I try to update with synaptic (or aptitude) it trows me a helluva of errors
<BjornR1989> Are BNC's allowed on this channel?
<jackbrown> Dr_Willis no iu willl try to use these commands tnx
<guntbert> shifftyonejr: if you OS is ubuntu this is the place for you
<justin22885> who needs info about unetbootin?
<Dr_Willis> jackbrown:  thats why i said to update/upgrade/try again
<miniBill> anyone?
<overmind> !anyone | miniBill
<ubottu> miniBill: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shifftyonejr> Right now I am in Ubuntu 9 liveCD hoping to get boot fixed.  I cannot access Windows or Linux right now.
<miniBill>  When I try to update with synaptic (or aptitude) it trows me a helluva of errors
<koalinux> hi, do you know if there is a graphical tool which makes filesystem images?
<overmind> miniBill: What erros?
<jackbrown> Dr_Willis: first step sudo apt-get update is workgin
<shifftyonejr> I am trying to use WIndows/Ubuntu on the same computer.
<overmind> miniBill: About cache, repos...?
<Flipz> Gadget3000 where do I get that?
<miniBill> overmind: cannot resolve addresses
<Krewl> koalinux: try the PING iso image, Ping Is Not Ghost
<koalinux> thanks
<psycho_oreos> Flipz, usually it comes with the wireless card, just curiously can you pastebin your lspci -nnk output?
<Gadget3000> Flipz: From the driver cd. I'll have a quick look for a download as well
<Blagoicho> #
<miniBill> overmind: if I change http to ftp I get connection error 110
<miniBill> I've got the italian locale, so I dunno the precise error msg
<overmind> miniBill: Have you got any other repo added to list repos list? For example Tor, Medibuntu...
<miniBill> overmind: virtualbox and some ppas
<miniBill> overmind: but google's works
<Gadget3000> Flipz: Infact I've just found this article that takes you through the whole process: http://rochakchauhan.com/blog/2009/07/06/how-to-install-netgear-wg311v3-wireless-card-driver-in-ubuntu-9/
<kwtm> Hi.  How do I find/get the source for a certain package, like "hnb"?  Do I say "apt-get source hnb" or what?
<Flipz> thanks gadget3000
<koalinux> Krewl:is it a bootable iso?
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  if you got the soruce repos enabled.. its sonmthing like that
<overmind> miniBill: Have you tried disabling them and reloading again synaptic's program list?
<shifftyonejr> Who knows how to fix boot issues, please?
<alankila> kwtm: why don't you try it?
<Dr_Willis> shifftyonejr:  state the actual issue and see who knows
<miniBill> overmind: trying now...
<shifftyonejr>  Here is what I get on boot: "GRUB loading." "error: out of partition" "grub rescue>"
<overmind> miniBill: Okay
<Gadget3000> Flipz: Glad I could help
<Flipz> I'll be back
<Flipz> if I need halps
<jve> I have 2 soundcards. How do i select which to use from console?
<shifftyonejr> I have XP installed, then I installed Ubuntu 9 on a second hard drive and a reboot when prompted gave me those messages.
<Krewl> koalinux: yes, and you can drop an image on a network drive if you like
<kwtm> alankila: Because it might do something subtly unexpected and make me spend hours cleaning things up.
<the_real_dave> shifftyonejr; try re-installing grub2? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<miniBill> overmind: o_O I reverted to http and now everything magically works :|
<the_real_dave> shifftyonejr: ubuntu 9.10 or 9.04?
<shifftyonejr> Ubuntu 9.10 I believe.
<alankila> kwtm: well, make a sandbox and play there.
<overmind> miniBill: Great :)
<shifftyonejr> Downloaded from the website.
<alankila> kwtm: specifically, make a new user account, log on as that, don't sudo a single command.
<alankila> kwtm: if you mess up, just delete the user and start over. Safe way to explore commands like apt-get source that are safe and don't need root.
<miniBill> overmind: the overall fix was just setting anything .ubuntu.com to ftp, and anything else to http
<kwtm> alankila: sorry, it sounds like you're saying I don't need sudo to get the source?
<alankila> kwtm: indeed.
<the_real_dave> shifftyonejr: try going into system>administration>system monitor click the system tab and tell us what version :)
<wook> hello
<the_real_dave> !hi | wook
<ubottu> wook: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kwtm> alankila: AHA!  You just GAVE ME SOME INFORMATION!! You were trying to make me find out for myself but I TRICKED YOU INTO HELPING ME!!!  HA HA Ha Ha ha ha ...
<shifftyonejr> I am running the liveCD right now.
<kwtm> alankila: just kidding.
<overmind> miniBill: Maybe you had wrong written server link.
<shifftyonejr> 9.10
<kwtm> alankila: seriously, thanks for the info.  I feel better playing in a sandbox knowing that not all apt-get commandes have to be sudo.
<miniBill> overmind: dunno :) anyway, it now works
<shifftyonejr> Karmic
<the_real_dave> shifftyonejr: ok, follow the link I sent you above to re-install the Grub2 bootloader. May solve the problem, but it might not.
<mrbrdo> is it possible to run a gui program with ignoring the gui (i.e. on a server)? of course having all the necessary gui libraries installed
<miniBill> overmind: :( now it complains about no such file or directory when actually updating :/
<overmind> miniBill: What's the exactly error?
<Guest1536> hi
<the_real_dave> mrbrdo: I beliebe you can tunnel it through ssh... adding a -X option or something. A faint memory, sorry :(
<the_real_dave> *believe
<Dr_Willis> mrbrdo:  you could run it inside a vnc session. Or have it export the display to another machine
<the_real_dave> !hi | Guest1536
<ubottu> Guest1536: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mrbrdo> the_real_dave yeah that works fine but i want to run it "in background" even when i'm not logged on
<the_real_dave> mrbrdo: what gui program? There's probably a CLI program to do the same job
<sayanriju> Is it possible to generate a package download script (like synaptic does), but exclusively from the command line?
<Myrtti> sayanriju: are you aware of aptitude?
<mrbrdo> the_real_dave utorrent through wine, so no sadly :)
<ghostlines> Dr_Willis, ok thanks man, i want to backup of vm images, so it's just better to turn them off first then back them up
<umang> sayanriju, or apt-get?
<ajah> can someone tell me how to set up my public directory in samba or atleast point an article
<shifftyonejr> That is all confusing.  IS there another way?
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | ajah
<ubottu> ajah: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.4 (karmic), package size 7813 kB, installed size 16080 kB
<the_real_dave> mrbrdo: why not use rTorrent? :) Its a great CLI torrent program, and KMandla has a great guide. http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/05/02/howto-use-rtorrent-like-a-pro/
<Dr_Willis> ajah:  theres exmaple entries in the smb.conf file i belive
<sayanriju> Myrtti, umang are you aware of what exactly a package download script synaptic creates looks like?
<sayanriju> I just need to generate the URL-s
<umang> sayanriju, ok. I got you wrong. I think there is. let me check
<mrbrdo> the_real_dave i tried a few linux clients but none worked for me. the best was deluge but it was still too buggy
<Guest_2> o/
<LaireTM> Hello, after installing ubuntu i becom this error wehn i try to boot: Error 15
<Guest_2> LaireTM, buy Windows.
<jrib> Guest_2: if you aren't going to be helpful, please don't speak at all
<Guest_2> :(
<the_real_dave> mrbrdo: rTorrent works flawlessly on my server. You can even edit the config to make it autoload torrents that are put in a directory, delete torrents or stop seeding when they're done, throttle bandwidth, and more. Give it a shot. It's also a lot easier on memory than other clients
<mrbrdo> the_real_dave does it have a webui
<ajah> Dr_Willis i want to access from vista machine to ubuntu machine , from vista machine i see i have public directory but it prompts me for username password and password if u tell me where is my shares on ubuntu machine and how to create username this will ease me
<umang> sayanriju, you want to install the packages that you have downloaded using a download script right?
<the_real_dave> mrbrdo: not that i know of. If you want a WebUI, maybe try Transmission? As far as I know, that does. rTorrent is a CLI program, but its very simple :)
<penelope_cruz199> quien eres
<sayanriju> umang, not exactly. I just need a way to generate the respective urls
<Plinker_> Hi penelope
<penelope_cruz199> kien soys
<penelope_cruz199> no os conosco
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, how to do with another x-screen? connecting tv to pc and creating a second x-screen, how to switch to it?
<sayanriju> umang, I have already coded a solution, but its not working 100% well
<LaireTM> Hello, after installing ubuntu i becom this error wehn i try to boot: Error 15
<umang> sayanriju, you want to typing in "some-command foobarpackage" and generate that download script?
<penelope_cruz199> mira hablas español¿?
<DJones> !es | penelope_cruz199
<ubottu> penelope_cruz199: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubuntnut> hey this is funny im ubuntnut
<sayanriju> umang, it'd suffice if "somecommand packagename" returns the complete download url
<the_real_dave> mrbrdo: hang on, yes, it appears it can have a WebUI. Its called rTWi. I've never used it, so can't comment, just Googled
<ubuntnut> funny?
<sayanriju> umang, someone at #debian pointed /me to apt-zip. Looking into it now.
<penelope_cruz199> buaaaaaaaa
<penelope_cruz199> buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<penelope_cruz199> buaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<overmind> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubuntnut> dude stop!
<DJones> Please don't do that penelope_cruz199
<penelope_cruz199> hi what yor name
<ubuntnut> me
<penelope_cruz199> yes
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Myrtti> !es | penelope_cruz199
<ubottu> penelope_cruz199: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubuntnut> ubuntunut
<fhjgfdfgg> fuck
<DJones> penelope_cruz199: This is a support channel for Ubuntu, not a general chat room, do you have a support question
<ubuntnut> yes
<overmind> !language | fhjgfdfgg
<ubottu> fhjgfdfgg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fhjgfdfgg> sf
<fhjgfdfgg> idiots
<kasun> hello
<ubuntnut> i have ubuntu kernal and i want torun a app that lets me so i can walk into my house and have all
<ubuntnut> of my
<ubuntnut> emails
<the_real_dave> !hi | kasun
<ubuntnut> sync
<ubottu> kasun: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ubuntnut> with
<FloodBot1> ubuntnut: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntnut> my ipod touch
<overmind> Thanks jpds.
<ubuntnut> sorry
<kasun> thanks ubottu!
<kasun> hey the_real_dave
<ubuntnut> can any one help me though?
<w_a> is there a good irc client like mirc to linux ?
<erUSUL> w_a: xchat
<the_real_dave> kasun: howdy. Have you a question? :)
<ubuntnut> i have a question
<DasEi> !enter | ubuntnut , yes, see
<ubottu> ubuntnut , yes, see: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DasEi> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ubuntnut> ok sorry
<w_a> thanks
<ubuntnut> no problem
<ubuntnut> this is so cool though!!!!!!!!!
<kasun> howdy the_real_dave. this is my first on irc. thought to join to #ubuntu channel first.
<mikay> hey guys, just installed window$ 7, how can I add it to the grub menu?
<DJones> !grub | mikay
<ubottu> mikay: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ubuntnut> hey how do u duel boot 7 and puppy?
<the_real_dave> kasun: #ubuntu is a support channel. Maybe try #ubuntu-offftopic
<DJones> mikay: See the section about Lost Grub after installing Windows
<ubuntnut> my pc keeps crashing
<mikay> DJones:  cheers
<autoclesis> !puppy
<laith> hi
<antismap> hi
<ubuntnut> yea puppy why?
<antismap> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<patsbin> morning, I have the problem that I can't mount a partition. I have 2 sata disks installed. sda is encrypted with luks and partitioned with lvm. sdb is one big 250GB ntfs partition. After boot cat /proc/partitions just shows /dev/sdb but not /dev/sdb1. fdisk -l shows both. After I run blockdev --rereadpt /dev/sdb, sdb1 is listed but even as root I can't mount it using mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/data. Other ntfs disks work just fine.
<the_real_dave> !hi | laith
<ubottu> laith: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ubuntnut> i LOVE UBUNTU
<theadmin> Are the commands in user's crontab executed as root or as this user?
<gnomefreak> ubuntnut: please keep it support related or join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ubuntnut> hey how do i get ubuntu on a psp?
<theadmin> ubuntnut: Only PS3 maybe, but not PSP
<ubuntnut> o
<ubuntnut> thx
<the_real_dave> theadmin: as the user. if you want to excute a cron as root use sudo nano /etc/crontab
<gnomefreak> !psp > ubuntnut
<ubottu> ubuntnut, please see my private message
<erUSUL> theadmin: the later afaik
<ubuntnut> what about wii?
<theadmin> the_real_dave, erUSUL: Hm, strange... I have "@reboot cd /home/r00t/Programs/noip-duc-linux && ./noip2-i686 -c no-ip2.conf" in my crontab, but it gets executed as root (can see that from htop, root owns the process)
<ubuntnut> it not opensource but i can hack!
<erUSUL> patsbin: what errors you get from the mount command
<gnomefreak> ubuntnut: please read the message from ubottu
<ubuntnut> i di!
<ubuntnut> i mean i did!
<Gaudi> hello guys
<Gaudi> I could use some help is anybody is available
<the_real_dave> theadmin: something to do with the particular command i suppose?
<ubuntnut> why? u trellin me what to do kac k a ss
<patsbin> erUSUL: fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<ubuntnut> goodbye!
<theadmin> the_real_dave: Hm, rather, with the process
<patsbin> ersoy: fuser and lsof doesn't show anything
<erUSUL> patsbin: sudo lsof /dev/sdb1
<erUSUL> patsbin: :/
<buglessdog> Hey,  may someone how to use the package diveintopython I apt-getde?  It is a book..
<buglessdog> I don't kown how to read it?
<Gaudi> I cant start my ubuntu after a reboot
<theadmin> Gaudi: What do you get?
<Gaudi> Nothing
<Gaudi> I had an Software Index error
<Gaudi> let me tell you exactly which one I got
<Gaudi> "Software Index is Broken. Impossible to install or remove any software"
<Gaudi> then out of panic I rebooted
<ardian> Guys i want to install just KDE without the apps is that possible im using ubuntu with gnome right now ?
<JoshuaL> anyone else having issues with gwibber and the timeline being empty?
<theadmin> ardian: Yeah just install "kde" package... or was it "kde4"?
<LaireTM> hello, i search tool wich help to chech the security level from my linux system
<ardian> im not sure
<Gaudi> and now I cann't innitiate it said something about contac my admin and it just got stuck
<ardian> i think something like this sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hakaishi> Hi, would anyone be interested in https://launchpad.net/~hakaishi/+archive/qt-program-starter ? - qt-program-starter is a program to start any command or program. It is able to save any output or error output each into a text file and to start at a certain time, to shutdown or just quit, after the process is finished.
<Gaudi> nothing happened for 30 minutes so I manually reboot
<JoshuaL> nvm it works already
<Gaudi> and now I can't do anything it won't get past the little circle screen
<wook> hello, can i install software from usb stick on ubuntu?
<nmvictor> i wish to sync my tomboy note with an ssh server , anyone know the procedure?I am running jaunty
<erUSUL> patsbin: nothing out of normal in dmesg either?
<igna> hola estupidos
<Gaudi> tried to enter the recovery console and I tog this "[drm: intelfb_panic] *ERROR* panic occurred, switching back to text console"
<theadmin> !es | igna
<ubottu> igna: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Moat> Gadget3000?
<igna> no me da la gana irme a otro sitio
<patsbin> erUSUL: Nope. dmesg doesn't show anything. Only this after the blockdev command: [ 3489.417258]  sdb: sdb1
<igna> hola subnormales
<wook> hola same
<HandyGandy> Does anyone know if  karmic will suport kde 4.4 soon?
<wook> ahh
<theadmin> HandyGandy: It will be in Lucid i belive. You can activate the backports repository to get it earlier, but it ain't there yet.
<Moat> I'm running ubuntu 9.10 and I have netgear wg311v3. I can't get it to work
<sapik> hi !
<Moat> can anyone help?
<iceroot> HandyGandy: not in the official repos
<erUSUL> !latest | HandyGandy
<ubottu> HandyGandy: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<nmvictor> which package provide fuse, in jaunty?
<iceroot> nmvictor: apt-cache search fuse
<Moat> I'm running ubuntu 9.10 and I have netgear wg311v3. I can't get it to work I have downloaded Ndiswrapper, but I am stuck, I am completely new to ubuntu, anyone know who could help me or a room i can be diected too?
<Some_Person> Is it possible to mount an ext4 partition in Windows?
<ichat> im trying to share my scanner via ubuntu 9.10  alternate (x64)  text install   -   with  sane-twain
<Myrtti> Some_Person: not that I'm aware of
<ichat> Some_Person:  - no it is NOT  ext3 is the lastest (but only in read only)  -  ext can be writbale but crashes often ...
<phoenix91290> hello all
<sebsebseb> Hi
<rfgergrthnre> i installed karmic and then i put in windows vista dual boot - it works gr8 but now i find my wireless in karmic is broken, do u think vista partition has something to do with it?
<ichat> Some_Person:  -  youd be better of mount NTFS in ubuntu than to mount any linux-FS  in windows
<phoenix91290> check your drivers
<miriam> holaa
<rfgergrthnre> my drivers are ok
<Myrtti> !es | miriam
<ubottu> miriam: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<theadmin> rfgergrthnre: Nah, vista partition won't do any bad
<Some_Person> ichat: I actually want to use it to save Windows Media Center recordings to it. There is about 65GB free space on my Linux partition vs 20GB on my Windows partition
<phoenix91290> did you install any new headers?
<miriam> spainh?
<rfgergrthnre> cool
<jpds> !es | miriam
<ubottu> miriam: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<miriam> quien erees?
<rfgergrthnre> mayb i just need to defrag
<Gaudi> miriam es un robot
<rfgergrthnre> how can i defrag in ubunto theadmin?
<Moat> I'm running ubuntu 9.10 and I have netgear wg311v3. I can't get it to work I have downloaded Ndiswrapper, but I am stuck, I am completely new to ubuntu, anyone know who could help me or a room i can be diected too?
<miriam> adioss
<Gaudi> si quieres ayuda en español entra a ubuntu-es
<sebsebseb> !defrag | rfgergrthnre
<Some_Person> ichat: Furthermore, I have mounted ext3 without problems before
<ubottu> rfgergrthnre: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<theadmin> rfgergrthnre: lol. Linux filesystems don't need defragmenting
<theadmin> ...Now THAT needs fixing. Default Ubuntu filesystem is ext4
<solid999> Hi all - after a crash just after using update manages, firefox doesn't start and making a new ~/.mozilla does not help. How can i use aptitute etc to force rebuild of all dependencies for Firefox?
<sebsebseb> rfgergrthnre: The default  file system is Ext4  with 9.10, previous versions Ext3.  However yes you don't need to defrag  Ext4/3
<sebsebseb> rfgergrthnre: or other Linux file systems
<theadmin> sebsebseb: Would that include ReiserFS?
<sebsebseb> theadmin: as far as I know yes, I don't use ReiserFS
<littlegreen> solid999 why don't you reinstall firefox ?
<sebsebseb> rfgergrthnre: Defraging file systems is very much so a Windows thing
<solid999> littlegreen: already did, no effect
<igna> capullos todos
<igna> que os den
<ichat> anyone got some experiance with  sane  and sane-twain
<debra> Can someone help me to figure out a problem with Firefox? I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 and have the latest updates installed. When I do a search on Firefox, (no matter what search engine) it just hangs as if it's searching. I tried downloading google chrome and it does the same thing. Any ideas where I should start looking?
<Some_Person> If ext4 cannot be mounted in Windows, can I at least convert it to ext3 without formatting so it can be mounted?
<solid999> I want to be able to rebuild all dependencies for firefox, like xulrunner etc
<littlegreen> solid999 uninstalling firefox uninstalls the dependancies, if I remember correctly. So reinstalling dependancies only won't solve the problem
<rfgergrthnre> sebsebseb, according to wikipedia, u are wrong - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3#Defragmentation
<Moat> I'm running ubuntu 9.10 and I have netgear wg311v3. I can't get it to work I have downloaded Ndiswrapper, but I am stuck, I am completely new to ubuntu, anyone know who could help me or a room i can be diected too?
<solid999> are you sure?
<littlegreen> solid999 give me a sec to check it out.
<sebsebseb> rfgergrthnre: I didn't say it coudn't be done,  most people won't do it though for both Ext3 and Ext4
<sebsebseb> rfgergrthnre: since they don't have a proper reason to do it
<igna> capullos
<nastas> hi all
<phoenix91290> hi
<rfgergrthnre> the article says fragmentation does occur tho, sebsebseb
<debra> Moat, just ask your question in here
<Moat> i did
<the_real_dave> !hi | nastas, phoenix91290
<ubottu> nastas, phoenix91290: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> rfgergrthnre: probably a little bit, but not enough to effect things,  like what would happen with NTFS or Fat32
<Moat> I'm running ubuntu 9.10 and I have netgear wg311v3. I can't get it to work I have downloaded Ndiswrapper, but I am stuck, I am completely new to ubuntu...so can i have step by step instructions/
<Moat> I'm running ubuntu 9.10 and I have netgear wg311v3. I can't get it to work I have downloaded Ndiswrapper, but I am stuck, I am completely new to ubuntu...so can i have step by step instructions?
<solid999> littlegreen: just tried to reinstall using synaptic, it doesnt clear deps afaics
<sebsebseb> rfgergrthnre: also Wikipedia tends to be alright for tech stuff, but you can't guarantee that it's 100% correct
<nastas> Moat: don't repeat the same question
<Moat> it was
<Moat> an accident
<debra> Moat, just give it a little while for someone to answer
<Moat> kk
<nastas> Moat: now describe your problem
<Moat> i said it
<Moat> I can't connect to wireless
<rfgergrthnre> sebsebseb, i had xp for 5 years and needed to defragment twice
<Moat> it just
<Moat> doesn't
<Moat> register
<littlegreen> solid999 you are right. It doesn't... give me a sec
<rfgergrthnre> once was when i deleted a ton of files
<solid999> littlegreen: okay thanks
<rfgergrthnre> the other was towards the end of its life
<sebsebseb> rfgergrthnre: Linux file systems are done much better than Window's ones
<wook> Moat, did you contacted wlan provider???
<sebsebseb> rfgergrthnre: as a result people tend to have no proper reason to try and defrag Linux file systems
<Moat> uhh what wook?
<solid999> sebsebseb: only ZFS is so much better :)
<kadir> Selam arkadaslar
<theadmin> Not only filesystems :D Linux itself is done a lot better
<wook> i do not have any, but any kind of probs with wlan
<nastas> Moat: have you ever use pastebin before?
<rfgergrthnre> sebsebseb, it seems pointless to me
<kadir> Hello Chanell*
<PingFloyd> Moat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3
<Moat> uhh
<wook> wslm kadir
<magnetron> QUESTION: how do i change the value for up_treshold for CPU frequency scaling in an Ubuntu-native *persistant* way?
<kadir> Selam wook merhaba
<nastas> \pastebin | Moat
<rfgergrthnre> thats like saying bikes crash less than cars so i must ride a bike lol
<wook> merhaba :)
<kadir> Linux üzerinden konuştugum ilk arkadaşsın
<Moat> ?
<littlegreen> solid999 try sudo apt-get remove ubofox && sudo apt-get install ubofox
<nastas> !pastebin | Moat
<ubottu> Moat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wook> moat, is wlan enabled?
<nmvictor> I did a sshfs nmvictor@nmvictors-linuxbox: /path/to/mountpoint, and i got an error - read:Connection reset by peer, what does that mean?
<sebsebseb> rfgergrthnre: well if you want to waste time defragging or trying to defrag a Linux file system, that's up to you
<genii> uffox not ubofox
<sebsebseb> rfgergrthnre: however your comparision there etc
<genii> ubufox rather
<Moat> how do i check wook?
<ichat> rfgergrthnre:  -  expept the fact that its probably untrue
<rfgergrthnre> sebsebseb, no
<sebsebseb> rfgergrthnre: is similar to one that's used in that  Linux is not Windows article
<kadir> Wook ubuntu hakkında birşey sorabilirmiyim.
<sebsebseb> rfgergrthnre: which is linked to here
<Myrtti> !tr | kadir
<ubottu> kadir: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<sebsebseb> !windows | rfgergrthnre
<ubottu> rfgergrthnre: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<wook> kadir, i dont speak turkish
<littlegreen> solid999 also try sudo apt-get remove firefox-gnome-support && sudo apt-get install firefox-gnome-support
<joe75> rfgergrthnre: any file system will fragment, especially if you handle larger files
<nmvictor> !sshfs | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor, please see my private message
<wook> moat, add new applet to panel, and find wlan
<rfgergrthnre> sebsebseb, i just dont buy what your saying about fragmentation being a huge problem
<sebsebseb> rfgergrthnre: uh
<ichat> !sanetwain
<Moat> wook explain in detail, step by step what i need 2 do
<nastas> Moat: use pastebin and post the output of the command iwconfig
<sebsebseb> rfgergrthnre: when did I say it's a huge problem?  I been telling you that don't need to defrag the file system
<ichat> hrrr nasty bot :P
<hakaishi> once more, would anyone be interested in https://launchpad.net/~hakaishi/+archive/qt-program-starter ? - qt-program-starter is a program to start any command or program. It is able to save any output or error output each into a text file and to start at a certain time, to shutdown or just quit, after the process is finished.
<rfgergrthnre> sebsebseb, in doze, i mean
<Moat> nastas the stuff you get when you put in lspci | grep Marvell
<sebsebseb> rfgergrthnre: Windows installs should be defragged  at least once a month really
<the_real_dave> rfgergrthnre: AFAIK ext2 was the last ext that fragmented. Both NTFS and FAT fragment
<rfgergrthnre> sebsebseb, sorry if i misunderstood but it seemed like u were saying doze users need to defrag daily or sumthing
<PingFloyd> there's e2defrag but there's some precautions you need to follow with that, another alternative is to copy all files over to another FS and then back
<debra> Moat, did you go to the link that PingFloyd posted? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3
<wook> moat, nastas will be more helpfull
<Moat> i saw the link debra
<Moat> now what?
<rfgergrthnre> sebsebseb, no, ur wrong there... defrags on ntfs should be done with tons of files are removed
<Moat> now i gotta do the second step
<nastas> Moat: can you post the output i asked you?
<Moat> k
<sebsebseb> rfgergrthnre: well  the month thing depends on how often the install is used,  also if your installing loads of program, or putting loads of data on there and taking off and so on,  then Windows should be defragged a bit more really
<Moat> here or in ubuntupastebin?
<nastas> Moat: iwconfig is the command
<gordonjcp> PingFloyd: copy all the files to another disk and back, jeez that's so oldschool ;-)
<nastas> Moat: pastebin
<wook> brb
<littlegreen> solid999 I hope I am being of help somehow. Otherwise you can always try in #firefox channel..
<phoenix91290> I agree with sebsebseb
<gordonjcp> PingFloyd: reminds me of RT-11
<rfgergrthnre> sebsebseb, yeah but that isnt a typical usage scenario, and remember fragmentation will occur more from removing rather than adding files
<Moat> the output said it had no wireless extensions
<Moat> on lo and eth0
<rfgergrthnre> if ur doing a clean install, data will be added logically
<rfgergrthnre> once data starts getting deleted, fragmentation occurs
<guest_007> How to save the private key into keyring in koala? in Heron i did it easily, while here it always asks for password! :(
<magnetron> QUESTION: how do i change the value for up_treshold for CPU frequency scaling in an Ubuntu-native *persistant* way?
<PingFloyd> gordonjcp: well, personally, I don't even worry about fragmentation since it is rarely an issue
<nastas> Moat: in pastebin post the output of lspci -vv command
<erUSUL> magnetron: put the command you use in /etc/rc.local
<Moat> "lspci | grep Marvell" that command nastas?
<gordonjcp> PingFloyd: I've seen it once, after filling - literally filling - a disk with lots of very very small files
<magnetron> erUSUL: the default is 95%, where is this currently set?
<nastas> Moat: the command i asked is lspci -vv
<ouyes>  what music player are you using?
<Moat> kk
<PingFloyd> gordonjcp: yeah, it can definitely happen under the right circumstances
<chris__> why is linux so good
<chris__> :S
<phoenix91290> because its open source!
<Maariih> oolaa
<DasEi> ouyes: vlc mainly
<chris__> :S
<chris__> lol
<ouyes> music player?
<DasEi> !mp3 | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nathan7> cookies.
<nathan7> phoenix91290: *Free Software
<nathan7> phoenix91290: Open source is a marketing term invented by m$ and the likes.
<DasEi> ouyes: yes, vlc is musicplayer (amonst other)
<solid999> littlegreen: sorry i'm back now, i'll try your suggestions now
<erUSUL> magnetron: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/ondemand/ ??
<phoenix91290> Well I guess that's what I was aiming for nathan7
<erUSUL> magnetron: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/ondemand/up_threshold
<rfgergrthnre> nathan7, incorrect.
<rfgergrthnre> nathan7, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_source#History
<rfgergrthnre> The decision by some people in the free software movement to use the label “open source” came out of a strategy session[8] held at Palo Alto, California, in reaction to Netscape's January 1998 announcement of a source code release for Navigator.
<nastas> Moat: did you post it?
<Moat> almost
<magnetron> erUSUL: that's a sysfs, it's created by the kernel on boot-time. it's reset everytime the computer is rebooted. my question is what is writing to that file after reboot
<Moat> i'm using 2 computers
<erUSUL> magnetron: the default value is in the kernel. just overwritte it in /etc/rc.local like i said
<erUSUL> i've
<solid999> littlegreen: thanks for your help so far. The commands you given didn't change anything for me. I think i tried reinstalling the firefox-named packages already. But other dependencies may not have "firefox" in their name that's why i searched for somethign that recursively rebuilds all dependencies.
<littlegreen> solid999 try #firefox - I think the guys there will know better
<solid999> solid999: i can try the firefox channel, but i already googled on the exact error and the bug report says its due to corruption and not a specific firefox issue. that could be right as i got a crash just after installing updates, which included firefox
<simond> Where do i find ubuntu-alternate for 9.10? I'd like to do a console-only install on a 32 bit system
<jtgsi> Hi all and top of the morning/day/evening to you. I am hoping someone can guide me in the right direction. I am looking to build a server. I have ample hardware; 2.83ghz, 4gb corsair, (2) 500gb hdd (raid 1). I need help choosing the right solution. Yesterday I installed Ubuntu Server and was greeted by a friendly black screen waiting patiently for my prompts. : ) Well, I know absolutely nothing about CLI, but also willing to learn. But for
<jtgsi>  now I will need to start with some sort of gui. So here my questions begin, which gui? Anything I need to know before proceeding? General help? Anyone?
<root51> any available update kernel for ubuntu karmic
<jac0> i need help..where can i get SAMR codec.....i cant get to play my 3gp files..
<wgZ> olá a todos
<arundracula> Ubuntu 9.10 restart problem when starting mozilla firefox
<arundracula> not restart problem, freezing problem
<DasEi> simond: ubuntu.com
<wgZ> voip free? onde???
<PingFloyd> simond: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<simond> DasEi: I'm going in circles there, I can't seem to find the lalternates
<simond> thanks PingFloyd
<PingFloyd> simond: you're welcome
<solid999> littlegreen: thanks, i'm over there now
<wgZ> voip free??????
<mnemonikk> jtgsi: I think you should learn how to use a CLI. It's not _that_ hard.
<PingFloyd> simond: another nice bonus about the text installer is you can also set up full disk encryption during install
<wgZ> thc hydra???
<Myrtti> jtgsi: it's really your own preference, you can run pretty much whatever you want on that. CLI does have it's benefits though
<jac0> my 3gp video files are playing without sound...requesting for "samr codec"
<Myrtti> wgZ: you're not making sense
<PingFloyd> simond: if you're using a laptop, you may want to give that some consideration
<wgZ> hahahahaha
<jtgsi> Where is a good place to start learning? Baby steps?
<mnemonikk> jtgsi: this also makes it quite natural to administer the machine remotely via ssh.
<Lauty> hello
<jac0> my 3gp video files are playing without sound...requesting for "samr codec" help me get started
<root51> busy bee
<root51> in new karmic
<Lauty> alguno habla español?¿
<Myrtti> !es | Lauty
<ubottu> Lauty: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wgZ> airmon-ng start eth0
<elysian> Hey, so, I have this problem. I'm trying to install a pretty easy to use distro in under 2gbs, for some old PCs in my school, and I figured Ubuntu would be perfect, except that it's too big size wise, is tehre any way to do a custom install that would fit in under 2gbs?
<mattcodes> is there any locking issues on the git filesystem, I want to stick my git repository in my dropbox directory, when I previously did this with SVN there would be issues with SVN writing a dropbox would grab a lock at some point in the process
<jac0> my 3gp video files are playing without sound...requesting for "samr codec" help me get started
<elysian> there*
<sanderj_> Is it possible to get X up and running on ubuntu server edition?
<Myrtti> sanderj_: yes
<wgZ> airodump-ng -w arquivo.cab -c 11 -abg eth0
<root51> alt f7
<sanderj_> ok.. thanks.
<mnemonikk> jtgsi: it's been a long time since I did my first baby steps with *NIX, the stuff I used to read is out of date now.
<Lauty> hola
<adminek> hola
<adminek> how can I install OPERA in ubuntu?
<elysian> Can anyone help me out here, if I get it working it'd be the first introduction of open source to the school.
<pranav> sudo apt-get install opera
<wgZ> hahahhahaha
<wgZ> pqp
<jtgsi> I am quite will to learn CLI, but I have yet to discover a place to learn. Beside a school, which is out of the question.
<daeron> hi everyone
<gordonjcp> elysian: it should just about fit in 2G
<mnemonikk> jtgsi: I remember that I read o'reilly's unix power tools.
<gordonjcp> elysian: maybe you could try Xubuntu
<daeron> i got a problemm
<jve> How do i start pulseaudio without logging in to gnome?
<elysian> Doesn't, sadly, tried it.
<obscurant1st> i messed up my ubuntu 9.10 grub, its not booting anymore,
<daeron> with  my notebook
<jac0> requesting assisstance, is there an application which has 'samr codec'??
<obscurant1st> can soembdy help me to restore it
<chris__> ubuntu is as good as macOS
<mnemonikk> adminek: they offer deb-packages for ubuntu on opera.com.
<magnetron> !grub | obscurant1st
<ubottu> obscurant1st: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<obscurant1st> i dont have the ubuntu cd, but i hv backtrack live cd
<chris__> backtrack ?
<chris__> what's that like
<psycho_oreos> forensic/pentesting distro
<jtgsi> I will look into that thanks
<nathan7> Pentesting
<obscurant1st> ^^ yep
<jac0> requesting assisstance, is there an application which has 'samr codec'??
<pranav> please I want to learn how to login account using cookies, do someone have some resources to show like guide links, firefox extensions
<chiiiiiz_88> hi
<adminek> thanks
<elysian> Also, jtgsi, http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php, best place to learn the basics, really.
<magnetron> chris__: it's a linux distro
<DasEi> chris__:based on ibex
<chiiiiiz_88> anyone familiar with ubuntustudio?
<adminek> sudo apt-get install opera - it doesn't work
<mnemonikk> jtgsi: and there's https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DasEi> adminek : got to add the repo first
<guest_007> How to save the private key into keyring in koala? ?? ?? ?
<magnetron> jac0: you are probably thinking of the AMR codec
<lorenita> hay alguno de sexto a del colegio antonio machado estepona?
<elysian> And yeah, is there anyway to control which packages get installed, during the Xubuntu install.
<root51> what is private ring
<DJones> !studio | chiiiiiz_88
<ubottu> chiiiiiz_88: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<DasEi> !es | lorenita
<ubottu> lorenita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chiiiiiz_88> I am a newbie with music recording... I have installed the linux-rt, I ahve a M-audio 1010LT soundcard... configured Qjackctl for real-time... but the latency is still higher than 30 ms...
<adminek> ok thanks I 'll try
<jackbrown> hey after sudo get-apps update i   got this  http://pastebin.com/d22d553d9
<jackbrown> what's means
<jackbrown> ?
<DasEi> adminek: which distro /32 or 64 ?
<jackbrown> please help me
<FloodBot1> jackbrown: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jtgsi> Thank you guys fo the suggestions. Hopefully I can learn this stuff, it's about time that I do
<chiiiiiz_88> I want to record my guitar with software effects, and I have read than it needs max 10 ms... How to reduce the latency?
<adminek> DasEi 32
<baalsgate> anyone know where to get linux-restricted-modules-2.6.31-19-generic ?
<DasEi> adminek: karmic ?
<chiiiiiz_88> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<adminek> 9.10 yes
<chiiiiiz_88> join #ubuntustudio
<jac0> magnetron: not realy..everytime i play a 3gp video file it plays without sound...am using vlc player and it kinda request 'samr codec'.
<chiiiiiz_88> :join #ubuntustudio
<daeron> when i put on my earphones i can ear sound from the cases too but  i don't want . someone can help me?
<solid999> littlegreen: hey, just wanted you to know i fixed my issue. there were some other dependencies, i used synaptic to COMPLETELY remove them (not normal remove) all, and then re-installed again. that worked. :)
<chiiiiiz_88> thanks
<chiiiiiz_88> bye
<magnetron> jac0: that's the AMR codec, they are used in 3GPP files
<arundracula> anyone know how to save Xorg.conf from nvidia control panel?
<adminek> DasEi 9.10
<immortal> hi
<littlegreen> solid999 glad to hear that
<daeron> when i put on my earphones i can ear sound from the cases too but  i don't want . someone can help me?
<jac0> magnetron: so you mean AMR codecs actually works?
<Romi> alguien habla español??
<Guest64181> hi
<jackbrown> http://pastebin.com/d22d553d9  help please
<kwtm> Anyone know how to use VimOutliner?
<DJones> !es | Guest64181
<ubottu> Guest64181: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<daeron> yo hablo espanol
<Guest64181> what is this program
<Guest64181> !!
<DJones> !es | Romi
<ubottu> Romi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<obscurant1st> how to check the boot partition number for ubuntu?
<DJones> Guest64181: Sorry, that !es wasn't meant for you
<Romi> gracias
<obscurant1st> like (hd1,7)
<daeron> when i put on my earphones i can ear sound from the cases too but  i don't want . someone can help me?
<jac0> magnetron: can you guide me installing the AMR codecs, if you don mind..
<DasEi> adminek: open trml
<adminek> DasEi OK
<magnetron> jac0: add the Medibuntu repository. then install the package named non-free-codecs
<Guest77357> hi
<patsbin> erUSUL: Think I found the problem. Purging dmraid helped.
<magnetron> !medibuntu | jac0
<ubottu> jac0: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DasEi> adminek: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> adminek: scroll down, add the line :
<DasEi> adminek: deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<erUSUL> patsbin: so the disk was part of a raid before being reformated to ntfs ?
<DasEi> adminek: save the file, close gedit
<DasEi> adminek: wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<DasEi> (command, not a link)
<DasEi> adminek: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install opera
<adminek> DasEi OK
<DasEi> adminek: browse on
<tulu> Hi all, can I ask 4 my trouble
<adminek> DasEi THANKS it's working
<DJones> tulu: No need to ask about asking a question, just ask your question in the channel and as long as somebody is able to help they'll get back to you
<magnetron> tulu: there are hundreds of people here ready to help you, just ask
<tulu> how could i remove ttf-dejavu-extra
<mots> hey
<tulu> thx magnetron
<mots> could anyone export their /apps/gwd for me (gconf)
<DasEi> adminek: np
<mots> I suffered data losses after a forced reboot
<tulu> I'm newbie in Ubuntu n English
<magnetron> tulu: use synaptic to remove that package
<tulu> magnetron: thx, I'll try
<DJones> tulu: What is your native language, there may be a local channel for you that uses your own labguage
<DasEi> mots: no such file on my sys
<Guest77357> how to install usb wireless in backtrack4 (d-link dwa-120)
<win7hascompiz> I want to completely remove windows7 from my computer but completely back it up so that I can restore it to the state it was before I removed it. What program should I use? I usually use dd however this pc has a 250gb empty partition and that would be pointless.
<tulu> DJones: I'm Vietnamese. thx u
<Myrtti> !vn | tulu
<ubottu> tulu: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<DasEi> !wireless | Guest77357
<ubottu> Guest77357: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<magnetron> Guest77357: we cannot help you with backtrack, we only provide support for ubuntu
<martian> If I add something to my /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ how can I get it to... 'run'?
<Guest77357> how do  you work fast-track in backtrack4?
<DJones> !vn | tulu
<ubottu> tulu: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<magnetron> Guest77357: please stop asking backtrack questions here
<tulu> DJones: hmmm. thx
<tulu> there's few men
<Guest77357> ok
<z0mbie> is there any possibilty to remove the middle place in amarok?
<z0mbie> you know, that with the covers and wiki
<magnetron> Guest77357: go to the channel #backtrack-linux on this server, they can help you
<win7hascompiz> I want to completely remove windows7 from my computer but completely back it up so that I can restore it to the state it was before I removed it. What program should I use? I usually use dd however this pc has a 250gb largely empty partition and that would be pointless.
<tulu> "error processing ttf-dejavu-extra" pls smb help me
<DasEi> win7hascompiz: so shrink the size before dding it
<Gangrel> anyone knows how to fix utf-8 on media players? cause my music is on an external hdd and some mp3s are entitled in greek
<magnetron> win7hascompiz: maybe use ddrescue, it supports gzip. this will compress the large unused disk space.
<Gangrel> so when i wanna listen to them i get ????????????? for title
<Gangrel> !utf
<magnetron> Gangrel: which media player is doing this?
<Gangrel> ermm all
<win7hascompiz> magnetron: oh yes I forgot about that, thanks
<iceroot> Gangrel: one example
<martian> tulu: perhaps this may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7262846
<magnetron> Gangrel: which did you test?
<Gaudi> hey guys can anybody help me  to repair my ubuntu using the livecd
<Gangrel> audicious 2, movie player
<iceroot> Gaudi: what is broken?
<Gaudi> everything lol
<macman_> 2 laptops with ubuntu i want to share them .. what is the fastest easiest way ?
<Gaudi> I can't start ubuntu
<newbie> hello
<newbie> any one to help me
<Gaudi> so I got someone telling me to use the livecd to unbreak it
<obscurant1st> when i run cfdisk this error http://pastie.org/832809 comes, can somebody tell me how to fix it?
<iceroot> Gaudi: please post usefull details like error-messages to all
<BluesKaj> macman_, ssh
<macman_> !ask newbie
<Gaudi> well
<newbie> i want to install my webcam
<macman_> BluesKaj: i want to transfer files .. i don't think ssh transfers right ?
<Gaudi> I am ussing this link
<Gaudi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2530884&postcount=1
<mejor> olaooooo
<llutz> macman_: scp/sftp does
<BluesKaj> yes it does transfer , macman_
<Gangrel> audicious2 says invalid utf-8 and movie player gets me ???!??!?!?!?!?
<mejor> ola
<iceroot> Gaudi: again, post error-messages to the channe
<rascal999>  using pxe is there a way to make a computer treat an nfs share as a local hard drive?
<mejor> olaaaa
<Gaudi> and I get an error like this "mount: can't find /mnt/repair/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<biDouilleMan_> i agree
<mejor> lokos
<martian> Gangrel: Is it only a few select tracks that do this?
<Myrtti> !es | mejor
<ubottu> mejor: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Gangrel> martian, yes only the greek entitled tracks
<mejor> olaaaa
<mejor> olaaa
<mejor> olaaa
<FloodBot1> mejor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newbie> I have a usb webcam and want to install it
<Gaudi> mejor
<Gaudi> aqui no es la auyda en español
<BluesKaj> using the scp command, macman_ ..check out the ssh tutorials in google-linux
<root51> any available graphical grub loader
<martian> Gangrel: Do the track titles appear correctly in other media players?
<umang> sayanriju, I'm sorry. Internet connection just decided to go for a stroll. Hope apt-zip worked.
<Gangrel> martian nope
<Gaudi> any ideas icerot?
<martian> Gangrel: Is it possible that the track titles are simply garbled then?
<newbie> I have a usb webcam and want to install it, anyone to help?
<martian> newbie: specific questions a better suited for IRC
<sayanriju> umang, np, actually delving into the source of apt-zip gave /me the answer : apt-get's --print-uris option!
<Gaudi> the thing is that I do not know the error nor what I am doing
<iceroot> Gaudi: you get the message if you start the installed ubuntu?
<Gaudi> no
<Gaudi> I cant start the installed ubuntu
<iceroot> Gaudi: post the error you get when you start ubuntu
<Gangrel> martian, but in the hdd they appear correct
<newbie> how can i install multithreaded QT lib.?
<Gaudi> and I am trying to repair it with the live cd
<Gaudi> no error
<obscurant1st> when i run cfdisk this error http://pastie.org/832809 comes, can somebody tell me how to fix it?
<Gaudi> I had something about broken library then reboot
<umang> sayanriju, :)
<martian> Gangrel: the FILE names appear correct, but media players get the titles from the ID3 tags in the mp3, not from the file names
<AndrewAnderson> model of webcam ?
<Gaudi> iceroot: then after rebooting I got something about an contacting my admin and then it frooze for like30 minutes
<iceroot> Gaudi: its not very easy to help without usefull infos
<Gangrel> martian, ahhhh i see anything to suggest on fixing that?
<Gaudi> iceroot: restarted it again then it just won't run
<iceroot> Gaudi: ubuntu is restarting automaticly?
<Gaudi> iceroot: then I got someone telling me to repair it with the livecd and gave me a tutorial page but I can't seem to use it
<sayanriju> umang, Must RTFM more sincerely next time! :P
<Gaudi> iceroot: no, it just won't start it gets stuck on the little circle
<umang> sayanriju, yeah. :P
<martian> Gangrel: look in the add/remove software tool or google for mp3 tag editors
<newbie> AndrewAnderson, :  Device 003: ID 093a:2700 Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<gordonjcp> what can I use to convert a .iso to an image file suitable for writing to a USB stick?
<Gaudi> martian: it has nothing to do with mp3 also I can't enter my installed ubuntu
<gordonjcp> usb-creator isn't a possibility, because I'm not currently near a machine running Ubuntu
<iceroot> Gaudi: press esc or ctrl + alt + f1
<DasEi> gordonjcp: few tools, unetbootin, which purpose ?
<iceroot> Gaudi: to see the error
<martian> Gaudi: I was responding to Gangrel
<DasEi> gordonjcp: which os
<gordonjcp> DasEi: unetbootin doesn't seem to create a file, just write to a device
<gordonjcp> DasEi: Linux
<Gaudi> iceroot: I can't it simply wont let me do anything
<gordonjcp> DasEi: there's a Windows machine here but I have no idea how to use it
<AndrewAnderson> <newbie>, what software you using to test webcam ?
<DasEi> gordonjcp: do you want to copy the iso or want a bootable usb ?
<iceroot> Gaudi: is the gui running for some seconds before crashing?
<obscurant1st> when i run cfdisk this error http://pastie.org/832809 comes, can somebody tell me how to fix it?
<newbie> AndrewAnderson, : i got this information through lsusb command
<Gaudi> iceroot: perhaps a second just like it was loading but then nothing also my caps lock and bloq num flashy thingys keep flashing
<gordonjcp> DasEi: I want a bootable USB stick, ideally
<iceroot> Gaudi: in that secons, press esc
<iceroot> Gaudi: second
<newbie> AndrewAnderson, : i installed camorama but when i run it it says : couldnot connect the camera /dev/video0
<DasEi> gordonjcp: unetbootin then, either linux or win
<DasEi> gordonjcp: if you need write-space, too, check pendrivelinux.com
<DasEi> gordonjcp: unetb. is like a live from usb
<Gaudi> iceroot: what then?
<ojii> hi everyone, whenever a 'help' thingy loads in ubuntu (eg if i accidentally press F1 in the shell instead of ESC) my system freezes... how can I disable that stupid help all for once?
<candyban> Where can I find an ubuntu server net-install ?
<candyban> LTS
<Gaudi> iceroot: I also tried the recovery thingy when I pressed escape
<Gaudi> iceroot: all the same
<DasEi> candyban: wait for LTS for lucid, the current one is hardy (8.04), support will run out soon,
<DasEi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<candyban> DasEi, I can't wait 2 more months
<candyban> DasEi, I'm willing to install a pre-release though
<DasEi> candyban: I suggest you use karmic now, then either re-instaall or upgrade
<Dr_Willis> candyban:  you dont want to insgtall Lucid at this time
<DasEi> candyban: don't do that until you are geeky
<AndrewAnderson> <newbie> seems its use YUV
<candyban> DasEi, I think I'm geeky enough for that ;)
<VCoolio> candyban: you could install hardy and upgrade directly to lucid once it's there, you can update directly between lts releases
<Dr_Willis> If you can install prelerease at this time.. i have to wonder why you are worried about LTS then
<daeron> when i put on my earphones i can ear sound from the cases too but  i don't want . someone can help me?
<DasEi> !lucid | candyban, hmm, but can't find the link ?! heh
<ubottu> candyban, hmm, but can't find the link ?! heh: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> Gaudi: boot it from a live-cd and paste the output of /var/log/syslog /var/log/boot and so on here. i am off now but others may help you with usefull infos like log files
<AndrewAnderson> <newbie> install guvcview from repo
<candyban> DasEi, I'm used to debian installs
<Gaudi> iceroot: I get /var/log/syslog: Permission denied
<DasEi> candyban: alright, I suggest use karmic, maybe seperate home, do a dist upgrade in late april/may
<candyban> ps. It's for a firewall ... which typically is quite stable
<candyban> DasEi, and I want LTS because my firewall typically have several years ahead of them
<itai> hi, can anyone help me install a windows codec 'vorbis.acm' on linux ?
<Gaudi> Can anyone help me with the problem iceroot was helping me?
<sebsebseb> is back
<obscurant1st> when i run cfdisk this error http://pastie.org/832809 comes, can somebody tell me how to fix it?
<obscurant1st> somebody pls.. :(
<Dr_Willis> itai:  normally theres the w32codec package you install and thats about it. Or use vlc.
<meero> how to delete file starting with space (in terminal)
<NewUser_> Can anyone direct any thread to do ISA proxy setting in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> meero:  rm ' file'
<llutz> obscurant1st: sudo cfdisk -z
<Dr_Willis> meero:  or use 'mc' :)
<alankila> itai: vorbis.acm? Isn't vorbis support for Linux perfectly ordinary stuff already installed on virtually every linux system on earth?
<meero> Dr_Willis: i cant use mc, because my putty is not suporting funcion keys at the moment
<meero> Dr_Willis: i tried with " or with ' ... nothing worked
<Gaudi> DasEi: can you help me out?
<itai> alankila, Dr_Willis i encountered a strange AVi and i try to follow this advice : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1388997  (third post)
<Dr_Willis> meero:  try mc.  single quotes should work.
<Dr_Willis> meero:  you can set putty to uise xterm keyboard or whatever
<obscurant1st> llutz, wht it will do,
<Gaudi> Dr_Willis: can you help me out?
<obscurant1st> i just executed it
<Dr_Willis> meero:  or export TERM=xterm
<Dr_Willis> Gaudi:  depends on the issue
<Spoom> hi folks, i'm in a livecd session because X won't show anything except a black screen upon getting past the usplash logo; i took a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen but its tips largely only apply for previous versions of ubuntu with an xorg.conf; this happened on an intel graphics based system and after it froze once; any ideas?
<llutz> obscurant1st: read "man cfdisk", will start without reading partition-table
<meero> Dr_Willis: single ' is not working, im lost....
<Dr_Willis> meero:  or excape the space with a \ or was it a / - what if its actually 2 spaces.. :)
<Gaudi> Dr_Willis: My ubuntu broke and I can't install it and I am on the livecd to repair it. I am using this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=422523 tutorial. But I can't make it work
<Dr_Willis> meero:  or use a very concise wildcard
<Gaudi> Dr_Willis: not install it, start it*
<airtonix> Spoom, one thought : have you tried modifying the boot parameters ?
<docmax> i connected a 2nd display to my laptop... how can i run a 2nd (not extended) x-session? i have a nvidia graphics adapter. i dont want this permanently. just on time
<meero> Dr_Willis: it worked like this rm '  '*
<airtonix> Spoom, also : i assume your livecd doesn't have the same problems with X ?
<Dr_Willis> meero:  how many spaces was that? :)
<meero> Dr_Willis: just 2
<obscurant1st> llutz, you know any command for fixing the geomtry of the disk?
<ojii> how can I globally disable the F1->Help keyboard shortcut? The F1 help freezes my system...
<Spoom> airtonix: nope, livecd works, and the install worked as well initially, for about a day or two
<Dr_Willis> Gaudi:  that guide is almost 2 years old.. what exact part are you having issue with?
<itai> Dr_Willis, alankila the vorbis.acm codec contains an acm file which i guess i should put somewhere in mplayer's directory , except i don't know why one
<Spoom> airtonix: and nope, i haven't tried editing the boot parameters
<lorenzo__> #ubuntu-it
<llutz> obscurant1st: (c)fdisk
<Gaudi> Dr_Willis: I can't do the mount command
<Dr_Willis> itai:  or you just need to install the w32codecs pack and let it do it. or try to platy it in vlc
<airtonix> Spoom, its something i had to do to get my netbook loading past the splash screen into the login screen.
<obscurant1st> ok, llutz
<Gaudi> Dr_Willis: this one "sudo mount /dev/?d?? /mnt/repair "
<Dr_Willis> Gaudi:  so you mean to say you dont know enough linix to know what to use for /dev/XXXXX
<Gaudi> Dr_Willis I know my partition but I keep getting an error
<Dr_Willis> Gaudi:  and wats the error?
<Spoom> airtonix: which boot parameters are you talking about?  kernel parameters?
<itai> Dr_Willis, in vlc i get "No suitable decoder module:
<itai> VLC does not support the audio or video format "vo3+". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this" ! i will try the w32 though i belive i should have it installed already
<airtonix> Spoom, yeah i think so, i had to replace some with nolapci and nosplash or something.
<Gaudi> Dr_Willis: mount: can't find /dev/sda5/mtn/repair in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<airtonix> Spoom, but just a caveat, i dont have a intel graphics card.
<DasEi> candyban: ?
<Dr_Willis> Gaudi:  you need a space in there.
<Dr_Willis> mount /dev/devicename  /mnt/whgatever
<Gaudi> Dr_Willis: but I know that I sda5 is the right partition cuz I ran the cat /etc/fstab  command
<Gaudi> :o
<Dr_Willis> proper spaceing of commands is imporntant :)
<DasEi> candyban: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Dr_Willis> expecially when its between 2 arguments for the command
<Gaudi> Dr_Willis: I got /dev/sda5 looks like a swapspace - not mounted
<Gaudi> mount: you must specify the filestytem type
<Dr_Willis> Gaudi:  then you either got the wrong sd##  or its very badly currupted
<Dr_Willis> Gaudi:  what does sudo fdisk -l show?
<valari> hey guys iam back after 3 years
<Gaudi> Dr_Willis: it shows 3 devices sda1 sda2 and sda5
<itai> valari, welcome back...
<valari> gaudi, pm me the prblm
<valari> itai hey
<Gaudi> Thanks valari but Dr_Willis is helping me out I think it would be rude just to abandon him
<Dr_Willis> Gaudi:  look at the filesystem shown for each device.
<valari> gaudi: nah jst though he was afk
<valari> gaudi: :) dun worry
<Dr_Willis> Gaudi: its my bedtime so i may have to bail at any time. You should pastebin the fdisk -l output for others.
<Gaudi> sda1 = linux, sda2 = Extended sda5 = Linux Swap /solaris
<Dr_Willis> I work 3rd shift.. so it is gettin very close to my bed time
<Dr_Willis> Gaudi:  so its not lieing.. sda5 is swap :)
<valari> gaudi: if only..... pm me the prblm maybe i can help :)
<Dr_Willis> looks like you want sda1
<Gaudi> Dr_Willis: thanks for your time I will address to valari then
<ubun00b> Hi. I accidently deleted my linux partition and now when I boot it takes me to the grub rescue> mode :( Not sure what to do
<Dr_Willis> good idea. Im tired and dont want to make a mistake
<valari> ubun00b hey very nice
<Gaudi> valari: can you help me out?
<ubun00b> ?
<valari> gaudi yeah pm the prblm
<Dr_Willis> Gaudi:  you masically need to use mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/whatver
<Spoom> airtonix: where is the best place to add kernel parameters?  i want to try modeset=0
<ubun00b> I'm on the liveCD now
<erUSUL> ubun00b: either reinstall ubuntu and the grub booloader with it or restore the windows bootloader
<NewUser_> Hello! ny info/thread to do setting ISA proxy? cause i'm in the co-op proxy network.
<ubun00b> How do I restore the windows bootloader, erUSUL
<valari> ubun00b re-install ubuntu and how did you dlete ur linux part??
<NewUser_> Anyone ols?
<ubun00b> valari: I was playing around with the partitions :(
<ubun00b> accidently formatted the ubuntu partition :(
<valari> ubun00b hm..... boot form xp goto repair and then use :fixmbr cmd"
<airtonix> Spoom, i did it at the grub screen after pressing E
<ubun00b> I dont have a windows recovery cd with me. On a linux liveCD now
<valari> ubunn00b issus grub-install command
<Spoom> ok, i'll try that, though if it works i need a way to make it permanent
<NewUser_> ISA proxy setting, anyone pls?
<airtonix> Spoom, im not saying this will work for you, just that its an avenue you should investigate before attempting it
<ubun00b> valari: grub-install cmd?
<itai> ubun00b,  you can do it from a linux cd, lifehacke has a HOWTo to fixmbr from a linux cd
<listrophy> anyone have a good resource I can read that talks about detecting and preventing hack attempts? I mean, my server's locked down OK, but I'd like the server to proactively block dictionary attacks
<Spoom> airtonix: absolutely
<jgblanco> hi
<ubun00b> ah, will look it up itai
<Spoom> thanks, brb
<valari> ubun00b yep
<itai> ubun00b, i was wrong , it was arsgeek not lifehacker : http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<NewUser_> ISA proxy setting,  pls?
<^mNotIntelligent> hello everyone
<valari> ubun00b : http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html
<Dr_Willis> never heard of an ISA proxy or CO-Op proxy.. i imagine their homepage has some docs...
<Dr_Willis> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<DasEi> itai: what a clourfull names
<Dr_Willis> listrophy:  i recall a few security focsed web sites. and some had online/free/pdf books.. but i forget the names
<itai> DasEi, :-)
<Spoom> huh.
<Spoom> well that's odd, it just booted right up with no changes
<Spoom> i suspect intermittent hardware failure
<listrophy> Dr_Willis: like perhaps cert?
<DasEi> Spoom: your issue ?
<Dr_Willis> listrophy:  could check the delicious.com site and see what others have bookmarked under security tags
<listrophy> Dr_Willis: good idea. thx
<Spoom> DasEi, i was just in here, X was booting to a black screen
<pranav> where does firefox stores cookies ?
<obscurant1st> llutz, i am not getting a way to fix it?
<DasEi> Spoom: can you boot rescue mode or get to a cmd-prompt ?
<obscurant1st> can u help it
<Spoom> DasEi, i don't think you understand, i was able to boot fully, it's working now
<Spoom> lord knows for how long, but it is
<obscurant1st> how to fix partition table, which was corrupted by gparted?
<cheli> olaa
<cheli> quienes sois
<DasEi> Spoom: ic, check your syslog and Xorg.0.log
<cheli> no os conozco!!
<overmind> !es | cheli
<ubottu> cheli: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cheli> hello
<zmanning> hey anyone know how i can name my workspaces?
<zmanning> its not working with desktop effects enabled
<erUSUL> ubun00b: yu may ask in ##windows ; you need a windows install CD
<cheli> speek spains?
<DasEi> cheli: see above
<cheli> speek spaihs
<enrike> ola
<cheli> olaa
<cheli> quienes sois??
<enrike> komo te llamas
<cheli> un momentooq uien eres??
<Spoom> !es | cheli
<ubottu> cheli: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Spoom> yeesh
<cheli> de donde sois??
<enrike> de dos hermanas
<xHACKx> ola a todos
<cheli> ann cuantos años??
<rww> !es | xHACKx, enrike, cheli
<ubottu> xHACKx, enrike, cheli: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<^mNotIntelligent> !es | cheli
<xHACKx> olle este chat es  de los ordenadores de lla junta?
<cheli> sii
<overmind> cheli: Please, join in #ubuntu-es or talk english in here / Por favor, entra en #ubuntu-es o habla inglés aquí.
<xHACKx> olle
<enrike> bien toto
<cheli> quee??
<racerd> docmax: i set mine to twinview and then set the external to primary. then disabled the laptop monitor
<xHACKx> este xat solo estan la gente de los ordenadores eso de guadalinex?
<cheli> sii<11
<xHACKx> aam ok
<umang> !es | xHACKx, cheli
<ubottu> xHACKx, cheli: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Spoom> damn
<Spoom> lol
<DasEi> Spoom: nah ?
<xHACKx> los ke tengan 12 años ke digan 123
<xHACKx> los ke tengan 12 años ke digan 123
<Gaudi> hey, can anybody give me a hand? valari just left
<Gaudi> without telling me nor helping me =(
<cheli> speek spain??
<glphvgacs> hi, what does character `:' represent in shell scripts?
<Myrtti> cheli: no
<umang> Gaudi, You'll have to repeat your question and tell everyone where you are.
<rww> cheli: #ubuntu-es speak Spanish.
<Dr_Willis> Gaudi:  you were at the stage where you mount /dev/sda1 to /mnt/rescue or whatever....
<DasEi> Gaudi: u asked before, but I haven't followed since doing stuff besides here, whole story again ?
<Gaudi> I am trying to repair my Ubuntu via LiveCD
<Dr_Willis> this is why pvt help sessions are bad.
<Gaudi> I've been following this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=422523
<cheli> what your name??
<Myrtti> !offtopic | cheli
<ubottu> cheli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gaudi> I am stuck in this command sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mntohh
<docmax> racerd, my laptopmonitor is disablet too
<Gaudi> I think I found the problem
<Gaudi> silly me
<DasEi> Gaudi: what's wrong with the sys ?
<cheli> bay
<Dr_Willis> Gaudi:  the mount point has to exist first./
<Gaudi> I was typing mtn instead of mnt
<cheli> america??
<cheli> EE.UU
<docmax> but i want to enable it with a shell console
<Dr_Willis> Gaudi:   /mnt/whatver directory MUST exist befo you can mount to it
<Gaudi> Dr_Willis and DasEi I was typing the wrong command thanks
<cheli> xaoo
<Dr_Willis> Gaudi: proper spelling counts in the command line
<DasEi> Gaudi: all right, open a trml
<Gaudi> Dr_Willis: I am makaing a update but this is what caused the trouble on the first time
<DasEi> Gaudi: know how to use paste ?
<youknoweddavis1> anyone had any luck with teamspeak 3?
<Gaudi> Dasei: I think I know my problem now, but I will most likely need your help in the future
<rbellamy> So, when using NetworkManager to build a PPTP connection, I'm getting routing problems - namely dropped packets, and when I disconnect, NM leaves behind a route in my routing table... any suggestions?
<Gaudi> dasei: it is not in this computer is on my laptop next to me
<umang> docmax, you are more likely to get help if you put your question in one line so that it is easy to read.
<zoom_bbb> hi ppl, I`ve got a lame question - just burned KK and want to use it without installing - yet it asks for login/psswrd, wtf?
<DasEi> Gaudi: is it networked ?
<youknoweddavis1> zoom, is it a livecd?
<zoom_bbb> yea, it is
<docmax> umang, ok, right now my laptop monitor is disabled. i want to have a shell on it... parallel to my main display...
<Gaudi> DasEi: I got this problem while updating now "W: GPG error: http://ftp.debian.org unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9AA38DCD55BE302B"
<Gaudi> DasEi: is that ok?
<youknoweddavis1> zoom, are you using it on a machine that already has linux on it?
<DasEi> Gaudi:easy fix :
<jief-> hello. im having a bad case of memory blank. when you dist-upgrade, sometimes you're asking to replace a configuration file. for automated deployment, i remember there's a way to tell it to never replace config files. i just can't recall how. any knows?
<umang> docmax: Can't help you there, but hopefully someone else can.
<airtonix> zoom_bbb, since i dont know what you mean by KK i will assume you mean what i thought : Kevin Kensington.
<magnetron> Gaudi: have you added a debian repository??
<zoom_bbb> no, a screwed up winXp - wanna rescue some data before a format
<zoom_bbb> airtonix: Karmic Koala
<DasEi> Gaudi: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 9AA38DCD55BE302B
<airtonix> zoom_bbb, that makes much more sense... i just ignored your question since it was so vague and obscure.
<zoom_bbb> air: sorry than
<raverjunpei> hello all.
<DasEi> Gaudi: but that's a debian repo, unless other said I assume kaarmic (current) here
<DasEi> Gaudi: is it networked ?
<youknoweddavis1> zoom, have you tried making a new login/password?
<zoom_bbb> how can I do that in a livecd?
<Gaudi> DasEi: yes I am on kaarmic but I am just doing what the tutorial says, do you have any new one?
<umang> !hello | raverjunpei
<youknoweddavis1> dont you just log in?
<ubottu> raverjunpei: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DasEi> Gaudi: please answer questions and best login here from live, so you can easily copy n paste commands
<DasEi> networked lappi ?
<Gaudi> DasEi: they are on a LAN but I am afraid I don't know how to use it I've only been like 2 days on UBuntu
<raverjunpei> i have a question pertaining to windows xp and ubuntu. question: i recently tried to reinstall windows xp on my ubuntu machine. i backup my mbr and made a copy of the super grub disk to get me back into ubuntu when i have finished installing windows. well when i finished installing windows and restart the computer after restoring my MBR in ubuntu. When i go to select WinXp from the os choice menu it gives methis error message: Error
<DasEi> Gaudi: if you boot live cd behind a router, it should autoconnect
<Gaudi> DasEi: so I guess they are then
<DasEi> Gaudi: just launch a browser, check google, then you'll know
<Gaudi> DasEi: Ohh yeah it is networking I tought you where asking if I had a connection between my computers silly me
<Dr_Willis> Gaudi:  if the system has gotten trashed after just 2 days.. You may be better off just doing a reinstall. (backup any imporntant data)
 * Dr_Willis has to wonder how the system go ttrashed
<DasEi> Gaudi: so launch irc client on live and came back in here
<Gaudi> ok
<Gaudi> will do a.s.ap
 * Gaudi wonders himself
<rbellamy> One of my pptp connections is dropping packets, and NetworkManager is leaving a default route in my routing table when the connection is terminated - are there known issues with using NM for pptp?
<raverjunpei> @ any one : i have a question pertaining to windows xp and ubuntu. question: i recently tried to reinstall windows xp on my ubuntu machine. i backup my mbr and made a copy of the super grub disk to get me back into ubuntu when i have finished installing windows. well when i finished installing windows and restart the computer after restoring my MBR in ubuntu. When i go to select WinXp from the os choice menu it gives methis error me
<geeker> inxi -N
<geeker> ixni -N
<Myrtti> raverjunpei: your question is a bit too long and it gets cut off. shorten it or use pastebin
<DJones> raverjunpei: You're message is getting cut off
<raverjunpei> k
<DJones> raverjunpei: The last part we see is "When i go to select WinXp from the os choice menu it gives methis error me
<raverjunpei> says error 12 invalid device
<DasEi> hi GaudiGabriev
<GaudiGabriev> I am back
<geeker> hey guys
<geeker> any body here
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: open trml
<geeker> i need some help
<DasEi> !ask | geeker
<ubottu> geeker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: I haven't closed it
<geeker> okay okay
<geeker> sorry!!!
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: know how to use pastebin ?
<DasEi> geeker: :)
<geeker> actually i need to access my network system over LAN
<geeker> so i just need to know how can i?
<GaudiGabriev> DaSei: no but I can google it
<DasEi> !paste | GaudiGabriev:
<ubottu> GaudiGabriev:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> geeker:  if you mean windows shares. the gnome file manager should be able to browse/access the shares
<DasEi>  GaudiGabriev: I'll guide you
<DasEi>  GaudiGabriev: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi>  GaudiGabriev: edit > select all > copy (the whole file)
<DasEi>  GaudiGabriev: call http://paste.ubuntu.com in browser
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: I get No protocol specified
<raverjunpei> question, i installed winxp, backup my mbr in ubuntu before hand, made a SGD, restored my MBR after the winxp installation. when i go to select winxp @ the OS Choice menu i select winxp and it gives me this: Error 12 invalid device. how can i fix this?
<DasEi>  GaudiGabriev: paste the file content in there, add name, press post, then give url from your browser back here
<GaudiGabriev> ok
<Dr_Willis> raverjunpei:  i always just resinstall GRUB  (or grub2) when needed.
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | raverjunpei
<ubottu> raverjunpei: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: url ?
<raverjunpei> i know how to fix grub but when i do it wont let me in windows
<candyban> I don't understand why Ubuntu does not allow you to set a password for the root user, but openssh has the option "PermitRootLogin yes" ... can anyone explain the logic behind this?
<GaudiGabriev> DaSei: http://paste.ubuntu.com/379835/
<DasEi> candyban: y, ssh with or without ability for superuser
<GaudiGabriev> I will close the IRC client for a second I just changed the language of my keyboard to then one I am used to
<flupke> hi, is there something like clusterssh that works in text mode ?
<merlin2049er> hi, how do i hide a ext4 partion in vista?
<DasEi> pinged out ? lol
<rbellamy> Are there known issues with using NetworkManager for PPTP connections? I'm getting dropped packets, and my routes don't look right - as well, when the connection is terminated, NM leaves a default route in my routing table.
<umang> merlin2049er, What do you mean? It shows up as a partition on Vista?
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: I am back
<merlin2049er> ya my ext4 partion shows up as unformatted in vista
<candyban> DasEi, ? I don't understand your answer ...
<Skeptic> what's the ubuntu offtopic channel?
<Skeptic> :)
<Akkernight> ok, so I followed the GRUB 2 help page on Ubuntu, and when I do update-grub, the kernel I manually installed, is shown on there, but when I boot up and the GRUB menu shows, this new kernel doesn't show, why?
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: right, that was a paste of your trml, least pastebin works, we're not chrooted yet
<candyban> DasEi, if you are not allowed to use root ... then why have the option that allows root to login via ssh (and even with a password)
<bharat_> can anyone tell me how i can get that apple mac toolbar for ubuntu 9.10
<Draytone> hey
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: what now then?
<umang> merlin2049er, You mean in a partition manager?
<DasEi> candyban:  ssh with or without ability for superuser-actions
<merlin2049er> no it shows up in explorer
<trism> Akkernight: you added the entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom?
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: sudo fdsik -l
<merlin2049er> shows up as an H:\ drive
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: paste the output
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: sudo fdisk -l   ,^typo
<rbellamy> bharat_, mother google is your friend: http://www.google.com/search?q=apple+mac+toolbar+for+ubuntu
<Akkernight> trism: no, I guess I should try that?
<candyban> DasEi, in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ... the default config is  "PermitRootLogin yes" ... again, I do not understand what you are saying (your sentence does not have a verb in it)
<GaudiGabriev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/379838/
<trism> Akkernight: where did you put the entry?
<umang> merlin2049er, do you have one of the drivers installed: (they've listed a few on this thread) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149626
<bharat_> should have known thnx anyways :P
<shanku> der
<DasEi> candyban: you can configure ssh to allow root-access or not there
<Akkernight> trism: I don't remember, I've been looking for help for about 2 weeks now, no one has replied and now I've forgotten how I did it :S lemme find the help page back
<merlin2049er> ok i see how it's done in vista to hide a drive
<umang> merlin2049er, if you do, then I guess you just need to uninstall. I'm reasonably sure that Vista doesn't support ext* partitions by default.
<julio> how can i start ubuntu live without x?
<candyban> DasEi, I know what it does ... my question is that I do not understand why root access is by default enabled
<candyban> DasEi, what is the logic behind it
<umang> julio, server?
<merlin2049er> go into vista partion manager and remove the partion
<merlin2049er> parition
<umang> merlin2049er, Don't do that!
<suarez> ola
<umang> merlin2049er, That will delete the partition and you will not be able to access it at all!
<Akkernight> trism: ok, I used update-grub and it's supposed to be automatic entry
<suarez> abla en español
<misterB> I initiated an ssh session with -D parameter. Does anyone know how to terminate the session?
<merlin2049er> oh dang
<DasEi> candyban: maintenance ?!
<erUSUL> !es | suarez
<ubottu> suarez: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<trism> Akkernight: can you pastebin the output of sudo update-grub; ?
<merlin2049er> http://expertester.wordpress.com/2009/01/29/how-to-hide-your-hard-disk-partition-in-vista/
<merlin2049er> says hide here
<suarez> es que no te en tien do que soy español
<rbellamy> Are there known issues with using NetworkManager for PPTP connections? I'm getting dropped packets, and my routes don't look right - as well, when the connection is terminated, NM leaves a default route in my routing table.
<suarez> que avles en español
<suarez> que n0 te en iendo
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: url from sudo fdisk -l ?
<candyban> rbellamy, avoid the use of PPTP if you can ... it's insecure
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/379838/
<DasEi> !es | suarez
<ubottu> suarez: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<suarez> nene
<merlin2049er> remove the drive letter from vista?
<arn50050> i have a ? an i need help bad i need to now if anyone has time to help i need to open a port in bittorent i have done everthing on the internet an nothing helps i have a windstream 2wire wireless router and im running ubuntu 9.10
<deviantintegral> anyone here using a network bridge in ubuntu? I have 2 network cards, one to the network and one to an xbox. It works sometimes, but about once a day the server stops being able to make outgoing connections.
<rbellamy> candyban, yep, I know, but it's not something I have control over at the moment...
<suarez> came marde
<umang> merlin2049er, as long as you are not *deleting* the partition it is fine.
<candyban> rbellamy, ok, as long as you are aware ;)
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: so sda1 is your / on hd
<merlin2049er> ok, i'll try it -- nothing is on the ext4 parition yet anyways
<suarez> que me la comas
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<merlin2049er> how do i automatically mount the new drive i created?
<merlin2049er> in ubuntu
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<rbellamy> candyban, yep - you gotta figure anything that's hanging around to support XP "security" is gonna be something of a waste...
<suarez> que eres quino
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: sudo chroot /media/sda1
<Akkernight> trism: http://codepad.org/DH1UCxWo
<suarez> chino
<suarez> ti eres quino si o no
<DJones> !es > suarez
<ubottu> suarez, please see my private message
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: so far everything's been good
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: still not to be opened ?
<GaudiGabriev> noup
<suarez> pero abla en espain
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi:  no
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<rbellamy> candyban, so... any suggestions?
<trism> Akkernight: I thought you said this was grub2, grub2 has no menu.lst, can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: sudo apt-get update, errors ?
<candyban> rbellamy, no, I don't use it  http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/protocol-security.phtml
<ActionParsnip> trism: I miss menu.lst. simpler times
<julio> umang: nope, i just want to try some x settings on the xorg.conf... but first i have to paste it from somewhere else
<djp_> hi. i've just uninstalled wine and it left an entry in the applications menu. i deleted this entry and now, when trying to reinstall wine, no menu entry is made under applications. how do i get it to create the menu entry when i reinstall?
<trism> Akkernight: or, do you have a /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<lexe> Hi everyone
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: none
<rbellamy> candyban, yep... been all through that page, with no luck so far. Okay... I'm just gonna use pon instead
<Akkernight> trism: I do, and it says this is GRUB2
<arn50050> i need help opening a port can anyone help me 8-)
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: so your apt isn't broken
<trism> Akkernight: because update-grub is printing output like it was updating legacy grub
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: it was, should I try to log into it now?
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: what was the issue with the sys that made you start this ?
<lexe> I'm running ubuntu for 3 years, i recently bought a new PC and the system isn't stable at all. Can anyone please help me?
<Akkernight> trism: that's what I did
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: I couldn't start Ubuntu, it just froze at the ubuntu symbol
<LaireTM> somebody herewho works with ubuntu one?
<ActionParsnip> Djp_: check in $HOME/.config/menu ,I think there are items pertaining to wine there. You should also delete $HOME/.wine ,to get a fresh config
<Akkernight> whoops
<lexe> LaireTM: yes
<Myrtti> LaireTM: #ubuntuone
<ActionParsnip> Djp_: or rename it at least
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: I had an error while updating something with the Synaptics and then reboot then it just wouldn't start, so I started on the recovery mode and I got a PANIC thingy
<ActionParsnip> So annoying not having a tilde character
<magn3ts> Anyone with a MBP have digital audio out working?
<Akkernight> trism: I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 doesn't it have GRUB 2?
<trism> Akkernight: is this a clean 9.10 install or did you install grub2 manually?
<djp_> ActionParsnip: yeah, i deleted ~/.wine manually... i'll check ~/.config/menu...
<trism> Akkernight: it does if you clean install, but not if you don't (unless you install it manually)
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: so initramfs possibly
<ActionParsnip> Djp_: you'll find more specific help in #winehq
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: how should I proceed now?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: take this one ~
<DjAngo23> Is there a program, take a snapshot (selection) and sending it on a website, and set the url of this image in the clipboard? All in one Key Combination ? Like TinyGrab on Mac. There is something like Shutter, but it does this in seperte steps...
<magn3ts> Anyone with a MBP have digital audio out working? It worked before I installed this for analog audio/line out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/437150
<trism> Akkernight: if you don't have grub2, you can just edit your menu.lst like you always did to add the kernel
<Akkernight> trism: I didn't do anything except download the kernel packages, install them and update-grub
<trism> Akkernight: although, update-grub says it is updating menu.lst...something odd is going on here
<ActionParsnip> Django23: you could script it possibly
<Akkernight> trism: I have both menu.lst and the grub.cfg with the GRUB2 style thingy
<danka> hi
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: cd /boot
<trism> Akkernight: ok, did you look in grub.cfg and see if you have the kernel in there?
<Akkernight> trism: can't I type some command to see my version of GRUB?
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: ls
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: done
<ActionParsnip> Django23: you'd use imagemagick to grab the selection to a preset file, then have the script upload the file etc
<lexe> I'm having random freezes, can anyone please help me?
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: stuff of genric images there ?
<draytone> im knew to ubuntu what are the off topic chat rooms?
<ubyserver> Hey Everyone!
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: yes
<[[thufir]]> is it possible to have the login screen not prompt for a password?
<ubyserver> Has anyone ever installed Plesk to Ubuntu LTS?
<Akkernight> trism: nothing is under 40_custom
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: paste it, please
<ActionParsnip> Django23: you can pipe the url generated to xclip to put it on the clipboard ready for pasting
<DjAngo23> ActionParsnip: Hum, well, was looking for something already finished. Scripting is not yet something for me ;)
<trism> Akkernight: yeah that is for adding manual entries, but it is being probed fine, so you shouldn't need to, the issue is update-grub seems to be updating the wrong file
<GaudiGabriev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/379844/
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/379844/
<arn50050> well one last try is there anyone that can help me i need to open a port in bittorent im useing ubuntu 9.10 an i have a 2wire wireless router
<DasEi> [[thufir]]: yes, system > preferences > loginscreen
<DjAngo23> ActionParsnip: But thanks for this ;)
<[[thufir]]> DasEi: doh!  thanks.
<Akkernight> trism: well, can I then just let it update from menu.lst and use that?
<ActionParsnip> Django23: sounds fairly simple. Scripting stuff is dead useful and makes you see how slow gui can be
<DjAngo23> BTW i mean by selection, that i can grab some pixel on the screen with my mouse. ;)
<trism> Akkernight: try sudo update-grub2;
<trism> Akkernight: and pastebin the output
<Akkernight> trism: command not found
<ActionParsnip> Django23: imagemagick can be used at cli to make you select a section of the screen to copy
<trism> Akkernight: did you upgrade to 9.10 or install it clean?
<airtonix> DjAngo23, there is a command you can install from the repos which you will find useful in this hypothetical script you're about to create. it captures the mouse and after a click provides all kinds of image related info about the mouse location and the stuff under the mouse.
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: sudo update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.31-19-generic
<merlin2049er> what happened to free cell in gnome games?
<Akkernight> trism: Installed it with disc, replacing Arch Linux, and I did a full format, I use 64bit
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: errors ?
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: no such file or directory
<McL0VIN> howdy folks
<DjAngo23> ActionParsnip: Sounds interesting, I have now the tools i need to build it. Do you have a tutorial to learn scripting ?
<ActionParsnip> Merlin2049er: isn't it solitaire?
<McL0VIN> i have never used proxy before, can i setup a proxy server on my ubuntu box ?
<trism> Akkernight: what is the installed version printed for apt-cache policy grub-pc; ?
<ActionParsnip> Django23: the guys in #bash will help. There are guides everywhere
<DjAngo23> Okay ;)
<DjAngo23> thnaks
<ActionParsnip> Mclovin: look into squid or snort
<ActionParsnip> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: sudo update-initramfs -u
<ActionParsnip> Not useful
<ActionParsnip> !proxies
<ubottu> "Proxies" are services acting as intermediate agents in various sorts of Internet connections. Examples are TOR, !apt-proxy, and HTTP proxies (such as "squid"). It is possible to install and use Ubuntu via some proxy connections: see FIXME
 * DasEi brews a coffee
<Akkernight> trism: http://codepad.org/utq7garE
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: no such file or directory
<kian> How I can convert flv format to mp4
<magmarules> Guys my computer has a touchpad but it is not recognized as synaptics, but as a logitech mouse apparently. How can i remove its drivers to disable it ?
<airtonix> DjAngo23, also image magick docs should be on your harddrive after you install it : /usr/share/doc/imagemagick/www/api/
<McL0VIN> ActionParsnip: well my dad is in african and he is using Magic Jack to call me, but in Africa the blocked/Filter that traffic and when he use a proxy software it let him makes the calls
<ActionParsnip> Kian: look into ffmpeg, mencoder, handbrake and winff
<trism> Akkernight: how about apt-cache policy grub-common;
<ActionParsnip> Mclovin: could try ekiga ;)
<airtonix> DjAngo23, woops you need to install imagemagick-docs for that directory to exist first
<coz_> kian,  If you want mp4  then use handbradke since it defaults to mp4 conversion
<DjAngo23> nautilus /usr/share/doc/imagemagick/www/api/
<coz_> kian,  as ActionParsnip  suggested... having all of them installed is not a bad idea
<DjAngo23> oups...
<ActionParsnip> Coz_: nice, thanks :D
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: sudo update-initramfs -u  initrd.img-2.6.31-19-generic
<McL0VIN> ActionParsnip: yeah, but for the easy of his use, plug the USB and connect a phone to it then make the call
<coz_> kian,  for example ...with ffmpeg installed you just    do   ffmpeg -i name.flv   name.avi
<doolph> anyone know how can I connect to openldap server with ldap administration tool?
<Akkernight> trism: http://codepad.org/iCfXTMvl
<magn3ts> Anyone have a favorite upnp media server for ubuntu?
<coz_> kian,  I believe  ffmpeg also does mp4  but havent tried
<DjAngo23> airtonix: Thanks for that link, i gonna install and read then
<ActionParsnip> Mclovin: true
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: still the same no such file or directory
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: sudo update-initramfs -u  /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-19-generic
<ActionParsnip> Magn3ts: vlc + web interface. Works sweet with my g1 phone ;)
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, server, not client :P
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: same
<trism> Akkernight: the link doesn't work, but mostly I just want to know if it says Installed: (none)
<ActionParsnip> Magn3ts: yes vlc has a web interface to control what's being played via a web interface
<Akkernight> trism: nope, it says installed: 1.97-beta4-lubuntu4.1
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, uh,  I dont think you know what a upnp server is. thanks though
<McL0VIN> ActionParsnip: please use tab when using my name , that way it will trigger me when i am reading something else on my other screen
<ActionParsnip> Magn3ts: if you want something pretty on the server side then xbmc will do
<McL0VIN> ActionParsnip: so type Mc then his tab
<trism> Akkernight: alright, try sudo apt-get install grub-pc;
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, The possible answers to this question are coherence, 360 media server or mediatomb
<seb^^> herro!
<ActionParsnip> Mclovin: my client doesn't have tab complete, so no
<airtonix> DjAngo23, because i as also interested in this i just worked out that you want use something like this from the commandline as a demo :  import MyScreenshot.png
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: but you are still in /boot  (trml) ?
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: yes
<airtonix> DjAngo23, http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-take-a-screenshot-on-ubuntu-linux
<seb^^> i have a situation and im going to describe it,  help would be awesome!  .... i think i have a fairly simply problem
<McL0VIN> ActionParsnip: which client
<seb^^> my ubuntu does not associate the swap file automatically
<trism> Akkernight: after that, if it doesn't do it automatically, try sudo update-grub; again
<ActionParsnip> Mclovin: I'm in here daily. I am aware of tab complete. I just can't do it on my phone
<ActionParsnip> Mclovin: darairc
<seb^^> i have to go in the partition editor tool, once booted, to turn swap on
<Akkernight> trism: I have to choose to replace /etc/default/grub or keep it, what should I choose?
<McL0VIN> ActionParsnip: nice thought i could help :)
<trism> Akkernight: you can keep it
<JoshuaL> seb^^, are you sure you tould the partition editor to use the swap space as swap?
<ActionParsnip> Mclovin: nice try ;)
<McL0VIN> hahah
<llutz> seb^^: correct your /etc/fstab
<JoshuaL> nvm me
<ActionParsnip> Mclovin: I also don't have a tilde character :(
<seb^^> llutz, i read about that
<JoshuaL> listen to llutz :P
<DjAngo23> airtonix: Good source, thanks
<seb^^> what should i search Internet for?
<McL0VIN> ~ ~ ~ ~ i got them all :P
<McL0VIN> hahaha
<airtonix> DjAngo23, now to keep it in one line, you just need a image version of pastebinit
<magn3ts> Does anyone know if Karmic's usermod will allow me to move my home to a new partition **and encrypt it**?
<InvaderZim> is there a way to find out which module created an interface, e.g. wlan0 ?
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL
<FloodBot1> xyz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<McL0VIN> anywho where can i learn about proxies , and how to use them
<Akkernight> trism: http://codepad.org/2bBZ19L0
<djp_> ActionParsnip: thanks. all sorted. i deleted the entire ~/.config folder in the end and rebooted. everything is now as it should be and ~/.config has been recreated minus the menus directory.
<llutz> seb^^: whats your swap-partitions UUID? use "blkid" to get it
<ActionParsnip> Djp_: sweet deal:D
<erUSUL> InvaderZim: lshw -C Network
<ISsupport00232> i have a file stuck in readonly mode.. how can i chmod this so i may edit?
<seb^^> llutz, im at work now but i could find that id, then what?
<trism> Akkernight: that looks much better! you might want to go check your grub menu to see if it was added
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi:  you still here?
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL
<xyz> FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: !ops
<InvaderZim> erUSUL: thank you!
<DasEi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<LordHawke13> Does anyone here work with Mac OS X?
<llutz> seb^^: add a line like this to your /etc/fstab "UUID=bla-bla-bla-foo  none                    swap            sw              0 0"
<seb^^> llutz, thank you very much
<seb^^> i will research
<Krewl> seriously
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: sure; I wonder why upd.. -u doesn't work, there two images
<DasEi> are*
<Krewl> why would you join any channel and just yell that (Stuff I can't repeat to prevent the banstick ;) )
<llutz> seb^^: "bla-bla-bla-foo" to be replaced by your UUID
<seb^^> llutz,  yes :)
<jmbp> hola quisiera saber como instalar microsoft office 2007
<jmbp> quien me puede ayudar
<LordHawke13> I've made a BASH script, but I've designed it for the rediculously stupid, so I'm trying to put it in my own .app file. I've got it working all except for one thing.
<JoshuaL> !ubuntu-sp
<JoshuaL> !ubuntu-es
<JoshuaL> :(
<Myrtti> !es | jmbp
<ubottu> jmbp: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jpds> !es | jmbp
<JoshuaL> ah
<JoshuaL> ty
<LordHawke13> It tries to run the executable just like any other and I need it to run the executable in terminal.
<DasEi> If one chrooted into the root of hd from a live cd , sudo update-initramfs -u shall update the lates initram
<LordHawke13> Can anybody help?
<cyberoidx> Hey, I'm trying to install lamp-sever^ and getting this error "
<cyberoidx> * Now talking on #hackers-india
<cyberoidx> * Topic for #hackers-india is: Le[Identify yourself on NickServ to speak] | http://i.imgur.com/CcaOl.jpg <-- lifeeth after he found out he had to give a talk || [14:42:59] <kitallis> i can make a window and a button | <n9986> hg = highly gay | Assaultcube server: 112.196.129.223:9999 password: lulz
<FloodBot1> cyberoidx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cyberoidx> * Topic for #hackers-india set by nirbheek_!~nirbheek@gentoo/developer/nirbheek at Fri Feb 19 22:15:37 2010
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: try again from rootdir :
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev:cd
<GaudiGabriev> ok
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi:  ok
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev:ls     > must show your harddrive
<GaudiGabriev> Desktop
<cyberoidx> so I'm getting the error libpq5: Depends: libkrb53 (>= 1.6.dfsg.2) but it is not installable
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: desktop
<mierda> hola.  yo tengo una pregunta de ubuntu.  vosotros pueden ayudame por favor?
<jpds> !es | mierda
<ubottu> mierda: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LordHawke13> Does anyone have any ideas? Any one ever mess with Macintosh .app Applecations?
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev:cd
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: ls
<cyberoidx> I'm doing "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<cyberoidx> " and getting error "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<cyberoidx>   libpq5: Depends: libkrb53 (>= 1.6.dfsg.2) but it is not installable
<cyberoidx> "
<FloodBot1> cyberoidx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ticko> anyone know a program to put .mkv on a dvd a good converting program or something?
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: /home, /root, and so on
<fabrizio> i have a problem with my screen could some one help me?
<akav> So a bunch of new stuff just showed up in the Update Manager for me on 9.10, including Qt4 libs. Anyone know why?
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi:  I am on root now
<Akkernight> trism: it worked :D
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: I think I've always been
<jmbp> no funciona
<trism> Akkernight: excellent!
<jpds> jmbp: Entra en #ubuntu-es.
<ticko> anyone know a program to put .mkv on a dvd a good converting program or something?
<MikeJB> X is not working for an install. The safe graphics mode didn't work. What else to try?
<magn3ts> Does anyone know if Karmic's usermod will allow me to move my home to a new partition **and encrypt it**?
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: what now?
<Akkernight> how do I remove installed kernels?
<fabrizio> how can u congigure x.org on karmik??
<fabrizio> configure ups
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: sudo update-initramfs -u
<Dimoutlook> Hi to all, is it safe to edit grub to remove the left over stuff after a upgrade I'm useing Karmic Koala /64 dual boot with vista home premium
<jmbp> bueno gracias
<jmbp> ok
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: still the same I am kinda getting annoyed and I think you too
<mierda> dame la papel de inodoro.  necesito tomar una mierda muy grande.
<MikeJB> Nevermind, it was just lag.
<e01> is it possible to adjust subtitle position on karmic`s totem?
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: cd /boot
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: sudo update-initramfs -u
<seb^^> llutz , thank you
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: still the same
<magn3ts> Is there even documentation on how karmics home encryption works. how to enable/disable it after the fact? I can't believe that ubuntu released this with so little configurability after the fact. esp considering it literally means my data is locked up
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: grep: /proc/modules: No such file or directory
<brijith> hi friends,I am in trouble, I can not take nautilus. and I cann't  see any files in my desktop... This happened after a ubnormal restart .. Can any one help me
<Roanito> .join #
<sebsebseb> magn3ts: I would recommend not using the encrypted home option, but to late now I guess
<magn3ts> sebsebseb, why do you recommend against it?
<ticko> anyone know a program to put .mkv on a dvd a good converting program or something?
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: k then, you said you could boot safe mode, though with a kernel panic, you then can also choose the older, prbly intact kernel, as there are two in your sys, so reboot, choose second kernel, then let's see on
<sebsebseb> magn3ts: since it's for people that are extremally paranoid,  and if you need to re install Ubuntu,  or want to change distro in the future, you could get into problems trying to get hold of your data
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: will do
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: brb
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: sudo reboot
<airtonix> !info devede > ticko
<GaudiGabriev> ticko: I don't know if VLC Media Player works in Linux give it a try
<magn3ts> sebsebseb, dm-crypt is fairly well supported and it doesn't requrie much paranoia to want your data to be secured these days, especially on a laptop at a public university
<MenZa> VLC works in Linux, GaudiGabriev -- sudo apt-get install vlc
<ticko> GaudiGabriev: vlc works but i need to convert not to play
<DasEi> ticko: vlc is fine
<GaudiGabriev> DasEi: coulnd't do it reboot: relocation error: reboot: symbol __abort_msg, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<DasEi> GaudiGabriev: exit, then sudo reboot
<ticko> DasEi: im not trying to play im trying to burn a .mkv to dvd and dvd's dont play .mkv so i need to convert first
<erUSUL> magn3ts: ubuntu uses ecruptfs for encripting home
<acanther> Hi
<airtonix> ticko, devede
<magn3ts> erUSUL, ah
<acanther> Where is LAMP configure file after LAMP install ?
<brijith> hi friends,I am in trouble, I can not take nautilus. and I cann't  see any files in my desktop... This happened after a ubnormal restart .. Can any one help me
<erUSUL> ecryptfs*
<DasEi> ticko: go for devedee then
<ticko> airtonix: it converts .mkv? thanks airtonix
<magn3ts> >_< well whats a good way to secure my data then :[
<andrea> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<airtonix> acanther, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<acanther> airtonix: thx
<Guest65574> ciao
<MenZa> !it | Guest65574
<ubottu> Guest65574: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<erUSUL> acanther: there is no single conf file for lamp
<Guest65574> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<erUSUL> !lamp | acanther
<ubottu> acanther: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<biatche> i have many files of which contains: <div id="signature">Generated %T by %h (%s).</div> ......... ;;;; i wish to strip " (%s)." What's the best way? I was thinking of sed, but aint too sure how to use it lol
<Zer> Howdy. I'm attempting to burn an ISO with Nautilus. /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info shows that it can burn a CD-R and a DVD-R, the file manager shows "Blank CD/DVD-ROM" and yet the burner keeps asking me to insert a blank disk.
<Zer> Any ideas?
<MenZa> biatche: You probably want s/\(\%s\)//g
<MenZa> biatche: I'm not entirely sure how sed works again, but it's something like that.
<erUSUL> biatche: sed 's/\(\%s\)//g'
<biatche> what does the /g do heh
<MenZa> biatche: Global
<MenZa> erUSUL: :D
<biatche> ah ok
<biatche> thanks
<biatche> ill give it a try
<MenZa> biatche: welcome :)
<erUSUL> biatche: remove all ocurrences in each line not just the first
<LordHawke13> I need help. Has anyone ever used Macintosh .app Applecations?
<semitones> when I try to connect to my access point with wicd, it complains that it can't find an IP address -- what can I do at this juncture (nm-applet never complained)
<erUSUL> LordHawke13: you can not in linux
<brijith> Hi all nautilus is not running ... Please help
<LordHawke13> Not what I'm trying to do. . .
<anonymous> hey can anybody tell me the good name of video converter for ubuntu 9.10 besides winff?
<LordHawke13> I've wrote a BASH script. Since it's for the rediculously stupid, I want to put it in a familiar .app file.
<Datz> Hi is there any documentation  with the frequency of kernel updates to ubuntu?
<hagna> apt-get install python-webpy hung apt-get and I can't kill it not even with -9 what's going on?
<jmbp> hola me puedes
<DasEi> Datz: kernel.org
<biatche> nearly right
<erUSUL> Datz: no;
<jmbp> ayudar
<biatche> gotta rid the brackets
<DasEi> !es | jmbp
<Datz> Ok, thanks guys
<ubottu> jmbp: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LordHawke13> I want the .app file to run the BASH script in terminal. I've been looking. Does anyone know how to do that?
<MenZa> LordHawke13: A .app file is more like... something you'd use for OS X.
<MenZa> LordHawke13: Just save the file as .sh, and when people click it, they can "Run in terminal"
<LordHawke13> I'm using it on OS X. I want it to run the executable in terminal.
<jmbp> i need help
<MenZa> LordHawke13: Then this isn't where you want to ask.
<MenZa> LordHawke13: Try ##apple :)
<LordHawke13> I don't know where to ask. I've been loo. . .
<Datz> erUSUL: do kernel updates for ubuntu just come out when there are important security updates?
<mnemonikk> LordHawke13: I also don't know about .app files under ubuntu. Normally you'd just add "#!/bin/bash" as the first line and make the file executable.
<LordHawke13> It is.
<LordHawke13> I'll ask there
<MenZa> LordHawke13: Good luck.
<mnemonikk> LordHawke13: like chmod a+x myshellscript
<erUSUL> Datz: correct; and (main) version wont change in a release
<DasEi> Datz: this and support for new hardware
<LordHawke13> I know how to chmod it. I just want it in a .app that will run the executable file in terminal instead of the normal way.
<jmbp> what tool is for make move
<Datz> erUSUL: ok thanks, meant kernel updates btw. (Just interesting in how uptimes...sort of)
<DasEi>  jmbp : like moving a file ? mv
<LordHawke13> It won't let me talk in ##apple. What's wrong? 'cannot send to ##apple'
<mnemonikk> LordHawke13: sorry, I can't help you with apple stuff, I'm a straight linux user. 8-)
<erUSUL> LordHawke13: maybe you need to register first
<E_R_I_K> Hi
<ZykoticK9> !register > LordHawke13
<ubottu> LordHawke13, please see my private message
<jmbp> yes a like
<dagny_taggart> I'm on Karmic and I have a sound problem since a system update.  It was either a kernel or nvidia driver update.  The output of lspci, aplay and alsamixer here - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5775b4a3
<s0l1dsnak3123> Hey, I'm trying to set up twinview between my DVI monitor and svideo computer (for media-center stuff ;))
<s0l1dsnak3123> I have a nvidia 9500GT
<jmbp> what is your opinion of pitivi
<s0l1dsnak3123> The TV is detected correctly, but I get a blank screen on the TV (fine on the monitor)
<LordHawke13> ##apple cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<magn3ts> Is anyone in here knowledgable on usermod and moving home to a new partition?
<soapy_illusions_> @dagny_taggart when dod this problem start
<Datz> LordHawke13: leave the room, change the nick and register, then return
<Clone29> how to get conectted my wifi,but this ubuntu not have new kernel? please help me..
<nebo> !message NickServ identify 542bla107
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dagny_taggart> soapy_illusions_: yesterday
<MenZa> nebo: I suggest you change your password very, very quickly.
<Clone29> ..and i use DELL VOSTRO 1014
<DasEi> nebo for free
<MikeW> Can I change the PATH from inside a script and have the path update persist after the script finishes?
<MikeW> (Ubuntu Karmic)
<nebo> how to change pass? ^^
<soapy_illusions_> @dagny_taggart was there an nvidia update, I did not see one, or did u manually update it
<nebo> i can't log-in on #ubuntu-ru =( coz I can't identify o_O
<dagny_taggart> soapy_illusions_: i think it was an update from http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<AntiProxy> hi guys... any idea why my bind9 would listen on udp 0.0.0.0:53 and tcp 127.0.0.1:53 when i had set listen-on { 127.0.0.1; };? is there another directive to specify which IPs to listen on for the UDP port?
<DasEi> nebo:join #freenode
<alabd> hello , how to make .iso file for a CD ?
<s0l1dsnak3123> alabd - check out acetoneISO
<s0l1dsnak3123> do a google search
<acanther> Why in my 127.0.0.1, index.php file want to download, not preview ?
<ZykoticK9> MikeW, your script would probably have to additionally update your .bashrc file for the path change to persist, you might want to ask in #bash for a more authoritative answer (as I am only guessing)
<ActionParsnip> Antiproxy: wouldn't 0.0.0.0 not get connected to due to bit anding of the addresses?
<manuel__> hi i try to get 3d with intel chip i915
<ActionParsnip> Alabd: or mkisofs would do it too
<manuel__> but glxinfo dies with segfaut
<dagny_taggart> I'm on Karmic and I have a sound problem since a system update.  It was either a kernel or nvidia driver update.  The output of lspci, aplay and alsamixer here - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5775b4a3
<AntiProxy> ActionParsnip, it works alright.. i just don't want it listening on the public interface.. and i figured there must be an easy solution rather than closing the ports with iptables
<manuel__> mesa is installed and dri is loaded in the config
<jph_> how do I run a check sum on two dirs so that i can see if everything was copied completely?
<manuel__> any ides'?
<ActionParsnip> Antiproxy: I think it means it won't accept anything using udp
<acanther> Why in my 127.0.0.1, index.php file want to download, not preview ?
<DasEi> alabd: genisoimage
<ActionParsnip> Antiproxy: I could be wrong
<AntiProxy> ActionParsnip, 0.0.0.0 means all interfaces actually
<airtonix> jph_, you could try md3sum
<animeshmeher> HI! All ,
<ActionParsnip> Jph: or you can maybe use diff
<jph_> airtonix thanks i will try that
<candyban> airtonix, md3sum exists as well? (I heared/used md4sum)
<animeshmeher> can anyone help me with cdma network problem
<acanther> Why in my 127.0.0.1, index.php file want to download, not preview ?
<alabd> daedhel: genisoimage /media/cdrom   ?
<thevor> Hey I'm having a problem running update manager. It has prevented me from updating from quite some time and I'm not sure what it is that's happening. I have an error message, but it is long, and might be better sent via private message, can I send this to someone?
<airtonix> candyban, its been a while. so its is entirely possible that there are several variations of doing a checksum
<ActionParsnip> acanther: I've seen lots ask that but not seen an answer. Have you asked in #httpd
<danb1> how can i comment something out in xorg.conf?
<acanther> ActionParsnip: ok thx
<DasEi> danb: prefix line with #
<egsome> i'm problem with Dragon Player ( Phonon Powered Player ), i can't play any MP3 file with it !
<egsome> i've problem with Dragon Player ( Phonon Powered Player ), i can't play any MP3 file with it !
<danb1> perfect thanks
<danb1> :)
<littlegirl> thevor: You could paste it into http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<animeshmeher> danb1: prefix the line with #
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | egsome
<ubottu> egsome: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thevor> littlegirl: Thanks!
<airtonix> egsome, isn't dragon player fake software ?
<ActionParsnip> Egsome: i'd ask in #kubuntu too, dragn is kde based
 * airtonix lols
<ActionParsnip> !info dragon-player
<ubottu> Package dragon-player does not exist in karmic
<marcos> does anybody here know what is mysql.so ?
<ActionParsnip> !find dragon
<ubottu> Found: dragonplayer
<ActionParsnip> !info dragonplayer > airtonix
<nou7> hello!! quick question! i got Laptop Sony Vio core2 Duo, problem i have 4G on vista they appear 4G but on Ubuntu they appear as 3G why ?
<al_> does the syntax of this look right : "sudo mount -t ntfs -o remove_hiberifle,force,loop,offset=246576840704 /home/al/cleghorn.bin /mnt"
<animeshmeher> Can anyone help me with 3g cdma netowrk problem
<ActionParsnip> Nou7: you need 64bit OS or a pae enabled kernel
<ActionParsnip> Nou7: 32bit OS can only reference 3.2Gb RAM
<DasEi> al_: nope
<nou7> ActionParsnip, should i modify from kernal ? i have 32bit =(
<al_> DasEi: thats good because it aint working, what am I missing?
<ActionParsnip> Nou7: pae will get you a 32bit OS which can access more RAM. 64bit can access 4 exabytes of RAM
<DasEi> al_: device btw iso file is missing
<ActionParsnip> Nou7: just install the pae generic kernel
<ActionParsnip> !pae
<saneatsu> hi
<ActionParsnip> !find pae
<ubottu> Found: linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-headers-lbm-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.31-14-generic-pae (and 27 others)
<nou7> ActionParsnip, i check it here : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/ =)
<al_> DasEi: blah! I spelt hiberfile wrong!
<thevor> Hey, I was just talking about a problem I am having with updater. Something is out of date and I don't know where to go to change it. Here is a pastebin: http://www.pastebin.org/94112
<al_> DasEi: just picked it up now
<DasEi> al_: and also missed a space in front of options
<saneatsu> 什么？
<DasEi> !cn
<thevor> Any help would be appreciated
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> Nou7: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae ,should install it afaik
<brijith> hi all, nautilus stopped working please help me
<abhi_nav> animeshmeher: ask here
<VCoolio> brijith: use thunar
<nou7> ActionParsnip, Thx =)
<brijith> VCoolio: but happened to nautilus .
<animeshmeher> abhi_nav : thnk i have tried here
<DasEi> thevor:                    sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com   5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<ActionParsnip> Brijith: what is output if you run it in terminal. Use pastebin for multiple lines
<VCoolio> brijith: what doesn't work, and is there useful output if you try to run nautilus in a terminal
<DasEi> thevor:   then try again
<brijith> ActionParsnip:ok
<DasEi> seems someone had a gaudi here today
<ActionParsnip> Brijith: you can always use terminal to kill off nautilus (will lose desktop icons) then rerun (icons will reappear). Then try the file browser again
<ActionParsnip> Dasei: gaudi was a crazy guy!
<thevor> DasEi: Same problem
<magn3ts> The Ubuntu installer should come with a huge warning about the encrypted home dir telling you that you wont be able to move your home dir or touch it without reinstalling
<magn3ts> very infuriating
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: gaudi is a german slang for fun
<DasEi> thevor: did it import the key
<DasEi> ?
<ActionParsnip> Dasei: also.a spanish artist who put mosaics on everything
<thevor> It started trying to, and it said it couldn't resolve host 'keyserver.ubuntu.com'\
<brijith> ActionParsnip: this happend when my system restarted suddenly ...
<thevor> slash wasn't in there, that was my typo during this message
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: yeah, myrrt.. was real busy to keep channel readable today, k, back topic
<brijith> ActionParsnip: after that when it boot again I could not find any of the files and folder on dektop
<daedaluz> how do I stop screensaver from kicking in while watching a movie? even if I disable it, screen will dim. running on laptop
<brijith> ActionParsnip: but it is there, I can list them through terminal
<ActionParsnip> Brijith: id try the kill the processes. You may have to rename or delete the nautilus config folder(s) to get default settings if the poweroff has damaged them
<daedaluz> ubuntu 9.10, smplayer
<thevor> DasEi: It cxcouldn't resolve host 'keyserver.ubuntu.com'
<InvaderZim> how do I block all tty terminals from running at boot? i would do that with inittab but can't find anything on upstart or rc
<brijith> ActionParsnip: ok
<DasEi> daedaluz: scrensaver is one source, I assume you disabled already, bios > energy-savings in ?
<ActionParsnip> Daedaluz: I do it in xorg.conf to specify timeouts etc. You could try the advanced tab under screensaver to kill the screenoff
<DasEi> thevor: firewall ? can you ping it ? it's up
<llutz> InvaderZim: delete /etc/event.d/tty*
<ActionParsnip> Daedaluz: why not use gnome-mplayer ,smplayer uses qt libs so will bloat your install (unless you have other kde apps installed)
<InvaderZim> llutz: delete is a little radical, i just wanna disable it
<llutz> InvaderZim: afaik that is the way to disable
<brijith> ActionParsnip: http://www.pastebin.com/d40df72a1
<InvaderZim> how to reenable?
<brijith> ActionParsnip:is what I am getting when I run in terminal
<llutz> InvaderZim: create new, get back from backup. idk, upstart lacks documentation
<thevor> DasEi: I just ran:   ping keyserver.ubuntu.com  and it's doing something, so I'm guessing I can ping it.
<daedaluz> ActionParsnip, no good reason, will try that out. i'm just used to smplayer. I disabled display sleeping from power saving now.
<ActionParsnip> Brijith: try: ps -ef | grep nauti ,kill the pids off
<devcoffee> hi! i just built a kernel current kernel using make-kpkg, with the default ubuntu karmic kernel config as a base for "make oldconfig" - but the package i get is 380mb in size … any ideas why this is? am i missing an option for make-kpkp?
<daedaluz> I'm just curious, as in both OS X and Windows playing video or even flash full-screen prevents screensavers and display sleeping
<DasEi> thevor: you should get an answer with time and no paketloss, stop by crtl-c
<^mNotIntelligent> hello all. there seems to be soem problem with my ubuntu 9.04...the sleep/wake is not working ,,,,though hibernate, shutdown etc works fine.....i'm using ubuntu 9.04 on dell studio 1555...
<ActionParsnip> Daedaluz: you can specify power/timeouts as zero in xorg.conf which is another reason I hate their not being a skeletal file anymore.
<daedaluz> would thing that there is a way to do that in *nix as well
<josiah> could I get some help with a faulty dvd player? I'm running 9.10 with restricted extras and I'm a newbie
<ActionParsnip> Daedaluz: what other OSs do is moot
<daedaluz> moot?
<DasEi> josiah: sudo apt-get install vlc*
<airtonix> daedaluz, irrelevant
<ksbalaji> I just downloaded package to install oo 3.2 but this deb package for ubuntu contains many deb files. Where to start please?
<thevor> DasEi: I got an answer after ctrl-c. 34% packet loss...so must be firewall?
<ActionParsnip> Daedaluz: I can name a billion things linux does which neither of those OSs do with serious labour
<todd_> does anyone know how to get panel icons on ubuntu?
<josiah> I have vlc installed, only certain dvds do not play, almost arbitrarily
<airtonix> daedaluz, i think vlc has an option in its config ui that is supposed to do what you want
<ActionParsnip> Daedaluz: irellavant == moot
<daedaluz> ActionParsnip, that's irrelevant.
<daedaluz> airtonix, it doesn't, actually
<VCoolio> todd_: you mean launchers of you want the taskbar to be only icons?
<DasEi> josiah: vlc is third party, bringin it's own codecs, for more on linux, read :
<DasEi> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brijith> ActionParsnip: http://www.pastebin.com/m66d5f2d5
<ActionParsnip> Daedaluz: exactly, so why is a mac being able to disable screensaver relevant either?
<^mNotIntelligent> josiah, must be some issue with the dvd ?
<brijith> ActionParsnip:in that u can see a user mac. that is a new user
<DasEi> thevor: 34% is quite a lot, what could be there ?
<brijith> ActionParsnip:actually user brijith has the issue
<todd_> well, i have seen where people have their icons on their bottom task bar, when you move your mouse over them they light up and get larger
<josiah> I've tried the dvd in a standalone player and on windows and it works fine
<VCoolio> todd_: that's a dock, try gnome-do (docky), cairo-dock or awn
<ActionParsnip> Brijith: ok. Kill the processes there then press alt+f2 and run nautilus
<brijith> ActionParsnip:as you can see there are no process nautilus for brijith
<DasEi> JoshuaL: quickn easy play with vlc
<ActionParsnip> Vcoolio: simdock is great and doesn't require compiz stuff
<todd_> what do you mean. i am pretty new to ubuntu
<brijith> ActionParsnip:But that nautilus listed is of user mac
<ZykoticK9> josiah, the supported method on Ubuntu to play DVDs is to use "libdvdread4" after install you need to run a script -- what this does is download libdvdcss2 from the Medibuntu repository - then you "should" get DVD playback in all your apps (not just VLC).
<brijith> ActionParsnip:the one I am chatting from
<BorisK> hello =)
<airtonix> daedaluz, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/43308/screenshot_lktNW0.png
<brijith> ActionParsnip:I have trouble in user brijith, and for that user there is no nautilus, is'nt it ?
<daedaluz> ActionParsnip, because I was wondering if it's doable it's relevant. what really pissess me off is guys like you. good day.
<danb1> how can i reinstall my evdev_drv.so file... it accidentaly got removed?
<airtonix> daedaluz, not exactly fullscreen, but its supposed to work...although i haven't had any success with it
<VCoolio> todd_: a dock is a thing like apple has, a bar at the bottom (or where-ever) that has animation effects and has taskbar and other stuff on it
<DasEi> !language | daedaluz
<ubottu> daedaluz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<animeshmeher> danb1 search for it in synaptic
<josiah> I have libdvdread4 and the restricted extras installed, and can't find libdvdcss2
<daeron> hi everyone one (again)!
<danb1> How do i do that?
<daeron> i've got a trouble with my earphones and the speakerphones
<todd_> Vcoolio: oh i see, how would i go about putting something like that on my system?
<airtonix> josiah, its hidden... you need to find it and run it(which then installs extra stuff)
<DasEi> josiah: read the link given, see zykotic
<ksbalaji> I just downloaded package to install oo 3.2 but this deb package for ubuntu contains many deb files. Where to start please?
<daeron> when i plug in the earphones i would like not to ear nothing from the speakerphones but this doesn't happen
<animeshmeher> danb1: its in ubuntu system menu
<daedaluz> airtonix, me neither which is why I was asking. I think it requires you to play videos as root to be able to manipulate X11 or something
<daeron> is there someone who can help me?
<brijith> ActionParsnip:only in user brijith have the issue...
<animeshmeher> danb1: administation or preferance , plz check it out
<DasEi> daeron: install alsamixergui, see if you can seperate there
<danb1> animeshmeher, with out it i have no control of the kb and mouse
<brijith> ActionParsnip:do you know where nautilus keeps its preferences for each user
<ZykoticK9> josiah, after installing libdvdread4 did you "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" that actually is the important part of the install?
<daedaluz> daeron, separate soundcard or what?
<airtonix> daedaluz, apparently banshee does this .
<danb1> animeshmeher, any other ideas?... has to be done from terminal mode
<josiah> no, Ill do that now
<daeron> i've got only one soundcard
<VSpike> Can anyone suggest how I can get a PCCard Ethernet interface working? dmesg just says pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0
<VSpike> All the info I've found with Google seems to be out of date
<daeron> but when i plug in the earphones i do not want to ear nothing coming from the speakers of my notebook!!!
<airtonix> daedaluz, http://banshee-project.org/download/archives/1.2.0/
<DasEi> VSpike: does ifconfig sees it ?
<daedaluz> airtonix, will check that out
<animeshmeher> danb1: use apt-get filename and try
<VSpike> DasEi: no
<comm> Hi, trying to add 3w-9xxx to initramfs-update/modules, however after running update-initramfs -u and rebooting still get a busybox and only floppy when doing cat /proc/modules
<animeshmeher> danb1: i am not sure of it though
<daeron> what do u mean for separate?
<VSpike> lspcmcia says "CardBus card -- see "lspci" for more information"
<VSpike> lspci doesn't show it
<ZykoticK9> josiah, also -- in order for this to work on my systems, I've always had to reboot after installation (other than kernel updates only time I have to reboot to get something to work)
<DasEi> VSpike: standard install (pcmia modules not left out) ?
<daedaluz> airtonix, it's only weird because Debian suspends screensaver during smplayer video playback
<al_> whats the comand to del all files in a dir? rm *?
<chamuscas> Does anyone knows how to change irc server ?
<magn3ts> Maybe someone can at least tell me how to mount an encrypted home directory in a live disc session? please
<daedaluz> magn3ts, mount
<DasEi> al_: yes, but CAREFUL, better cd there or add the full path, gone is gone
<VSpike> DasEi: it's actually running ubuntu server
<ZykoticK9> al_, "rm *" will remove all files / but not subdirectories
<magn3ts> daedaluz, right, but its encrypted.
<animeshmeher> danb1: cant u log on into gnome
<al_> DasEi: ok. cool
<danb1> Nope
<VSpike> DasEi: perhaps that omits pcmcia modules?
<danb1> :(
<DasEi> al_: saver use mv to trash, then empty trash
<animeshmeher> danb1: ok are u connected to internet
<DasEi> VSpike: no, paste your /var/log/syslog
<al_> DasEi: mv * trash ?
<danb1> im in recovery mode root with network
<airtonix> daedaluz, ideally you want it to occur regardless of the player you're using yeah? like this seems to hint that such a thing is possible using scripts : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6858698&postcount=10
<airtonix> daedaluz, and here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1090393
<daedaluz> magn3ts, doesn't encrypted hdd's require the correct hash file from OS in order to decrypt it?
<danb1> animeshmeher, ya i have net access
<daedaluz> find that file and pipe it or something so maybe then
<airtonix> daedaluz, so there you see the script deals with only firefox, however you could easily modify it so that it checks for any of your media playing apps that go fullscreen
<magn3ts> uh sure thing
<animeshmeher> danb1: ok try apt-get install filename
<DasEi> al_: yeah let's say I have whole dir /downloads ,  sudo mv -R /downloads   ~/.local/share/Trash
<daedaluz> airtonix, cool :)
<al_> DasEi: k great ta
<todd_> when i minimize a window, it dosnt go to the task bar, it just closes. does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<DasEi> al_: you then have the chance to restore before emptying trash,rm caused many nightmares (rm* ran from root, oo)
<ZykoticK9> todd_, have you changed themes by chance?  Could the button for minimize be in a different location?
<danb1> animeshmeher, it doesnt work :( i do have the cd but i dont know where to get the file on there
<VSpike> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f53a6258d
<animeshmeher> ok name the file
<VSpike> DasEi: not much of interest there.. perhaps this card is just too obscure
<animeshmeher> danb1: ok name the file again
<animeshmeher> danb1: ill send u the link
<danb1> evdev_drv.so
<al_> DasEi: heres a tricky one I need to cron : remove all files older that two weeks from dir_a recursively
<DasEi> VSpike: I use one on my lappi, noname, was just adapted and dhcpd'd
<todd_> Zykotic9: i changed the theme, and thats when the problem started. but even now when i change back to the default themes, it still just closes the folder when i try to minimize
<VSpike> DasEi: i do recall that I had some suspicion that the pc-card interface on that lappy was damaged...perhaps I should try the card in another linux laptop
<ZykoticK9> !tab > todd_
<ubottu> todd_, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> todd_, I'm affraid I don't have an answer for you then, sorry
<navras> ciao
<brijith> hi al,  what is the command to logout
<VSpike> DasEi: heh works perfectly in another machine.  If you think ubuntu-server should work the same in that respect without any user input then my guess is that pc-card interface is fried somehow.
<Linuks83> brijith: "exit"
<ZykoticK9> brijith, you want to logout to GDM with a terminal command?
<brijith> ZykoticK9: yes,exactly
<DasEi> VSpike: think you got it :  11.273574] i2c-adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.
<ZykoticK9> brijith, i have NO idea
<Linuks83> man gdm?
<todd_> thank you for your help
<brijith> ZykoticK9: ho
<VSpike> DasEi: that relates to the pc-card? Interesting
<DasEi> VSpike: check bios for onboard chips enabled
<VSpike> DasEi: thanks, will do
<ZykoticK9> brijith, did you just call me a "ho"?
<clrg> !language | ZykoticK9
<ubottu> ZykoticK9: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ZykoticK9> clrg, it wasn't me
<brijith> ZykoticK9:its just an exclamation
<ZykoticK9> brijith, ok - just checking :)  all good
<Linuks83> brijith: http://linux.die.net/man/1/gdm
<Linuks83> gdm-restart?
<brijith> Linuks83: thanks for the link
<k4rt33k> Hey guys, I got a Sandisk cruzer pen drive. After I gave it to a friend it is not getting recognized anywhere? These are the lines in the dmesg http://pastebin.com/m67351cf2 . Note that it is NOT working on windows also. Is there any way in which I can get my pendrive to work?
<Linuks83> brijith: sure
 * Linuks83 is away: I'm busy
<clrg> k4rt33k: Please run "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<DasEi> k4rt33k: data maybe destroyed ?
<PeskyJ> when I boot up I get a load of IO errors reading device sr0 but then it boots ok - what is that device?
<k4rt33k> DasEi: yeah data is not a problem
<clrg> PeskyJ: Floppy
<DasEi> PeskyJ: nope, cd/dvd, usual (dirt)
<DasEi> clrg: fd0 is floppy
<DasEi> k4rt33k: run gparted, give a fresh partiton table
<PeskyJ> ahh, yeah this is on a laptop, so the DC/DVD drive is probably on an internal USB bus or something - makes sense
<k4rt33k> clrg: updated pastebin http://pastebin.com/d21dd6ae6
<doubletoker> does anyone here, know of great daily planner application?
<clrg> DasEi, PeskyJ: Sorry, answered too fast. DasEi is right.
<DasEi> PeskyJ: just remove optomedia, prob dissapears magically
<k4rt33k> DasEi: The problem is that USB is not getting recognized in fdisk also
<PeskyJ> hum, that could also explain why the card reader isn't working either - haven't looked into that yet though
<daeron> always the same trouble
<clrg> k4rt33k: Yep, your kernel isn't recognizing the device as a storage device, otherwise it would show up with fdisk.
<DasEi> PeskyJ: or just haven't the cd/dvd automounted
<clrg> k4rt33k: Probably the stick is broken? Have you tried using it on another computer?
<k4rt33k> clrg: yeah, so how can I use gparted or some other means to make it recognizable?
<k4rt33k> clrg: Yeah, it is not working on my windows box as well
<clrg> k4rt33k: gparted is just a frontend for tools like fdisk, e2fsck etc
<DasEi> k4rt33k: strange, gparted ?
<PeskyJ> DasEi: well the CD works fine after it's booted up
<desnaike> doubletoker Day Planner 0.10 i use sunbird
<DasEi> PeskyJ: these are just readerrors
<clrg> k4rt33k: I guess it's broken then
<k4rt33k> clrg: I know it might be a bit far-fetched but can broken usb's be fixed through some linux tools?
<daeron> alsamixergui didn't need me in anyway
<DasEi> k4rt33k: launched gparted ?
<Aneda> OMFG lol @ http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5351757/WinRAR_3.90_Beta_4_Cracked___Keygen___Instructions.txt___tnedor
<Aneda> oops lol
<Aneda> wrong url
<Guest81143> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my PC. I went to install my printer which is on my network (Ricoh Aficio MP C2550) it shows proprietary drivers but when I click "Activate" and put in my password it just sits and does nothing. Can someone help me to get it working?
<Aneda> i found this really funny video
<clrg> !ot | Aneda
<ubottu> Aneda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aramosfet> apcupsd help anyone?
<clrg> k4rt33k: I don't know. If the hardware is damaged, I don't think software will fix it =)
<DasEi> k4rt33k: ? and what about lsusb ?
<k4rt33k> DasEi: No luck with all the conventional tools
<DasEi> k4rt33k: have a windows system handy ? de-allocate space, try again
<k4rt33k> clrg: Yeah. =) just wanted to make sure so that I can be sure I am not throwing my money away
<clrg> k4rt33k: Can't you bring it back where you bought it? You probably have warranty, right?
<DasEi> k4rt33k: you said windows sees it, so prbly messed mbr, check syslog, too
<doubletoker> desnaike, thanks
<magn3ts> Can someone explain what this does: ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase
<todd_> when i try to minimize a folder it closes rather then going into my bottom panel. does anyone know of a solution to my problem???
<tim_> i carnt get my dvds to work on linux anyone got the solution
<clrg> DasEi: If there was no partition table or no MBR on the device, fdisk would've shown it with no partitons.
<DasEi> !info vlc | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu2.1 (karmic), package size 1586 kB, installed size 3808 kB
<coz_> tim_,  did you install the restrcited extras?
<tim_> yes
<clrg> tim_: libdvdcss
<k4rt33k> DasEi: I said windows did not see it =)
<DasEi> clrg: probably, usb drivers.. , usb disabled.. few possibs, nor ?
<coz_> tim_,   did you run this command?    sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<DasEi> k4rt33k: aah, then looks like a dead piece of plastic
<aramosfet> I have APC BACK UPS ES 650. i've configured apcupsd on ubuntu 8.10. How do i disable UPS shutdown once ubuntu and been shutdown. I need this since i have other low power utilities running on the same ups
<DasEi> k4rt33k: tried on same or different box ?
<coz_> aramosfet,  I am not sure myself but if no one can answer here you may want to try the ##linux channel
<jMyles_> Is there any danger to chmod'ing /var/www to 775 and changing the group to www-data?
<aramosfet> Thanks Coz_
<rethus> want to install syscp or ispcp via apt... but i didn't found it
<rethus> in which repos can i found it
<DasEi> rethus: scp ?
<nmvictor> is their a terminal browser out their that beats w3m, i doubt.I once tried lynx and its not as flexible...
<rethus> syscp is an isp-software
<magn3ts> What is the folder structure of partitions that hold /home generally?
<trism> nmvictor: I rather like elinks, but I haven't really used w3m so I can't say how they compare
<Kadir_Sahin> Selam yeniden iyi aksamlar
<mikeconcepts> I would like to know it anyone is using lucid on a Toshiba NB305 netbook, is it a good fit? I currently have mint 8 on it and would like a faster boot
<Kadir_Sahin> Guten nacht
<llutz> magn3ts: /user1 /user2 /user3    just all those user-homes
<coz_> aramosfet,  also look here   http://www.apcupsd.com/manual/manual.html
<magn3ts> llutz, so format it as ext3, add an entry to stab and then rsync /home to /media/whatever and then reboot?
<DasEi> rethus: no clue on my side, first hit on google : www.syscp.org/
<llutz> magn3ts: yes
<magn3ts> Also, what FS should I be using these days? ext3 or ext4?
<magn3ts> llutz, schweet
<aramosfet> coz_, I have, there's a SLEEP option which tells how long should the ups wait before shutting off power, but doesn't talk about disabling the feature.
<coz_> aramosfet,  mm  ok   I am just becoming familiar with this myself...my guess is someone on ##Linux may have more experience with this than I do
<DasEi> rethus: just from a glance citadel maybe (groupware server), but as said a guess
<nmvictor> I wish to sync my tombo notes with a ssh server on my localhost, anyone know how to fire up sshfs, i tried but it fails with:  Read: Coonection reset by peer
<Shogoot> ny program you guys can recomend to make a complete system backup of my win7 OS? preferably freeware. :)
<DasEi> Shogoot: have a hd with an according free partiton ?
<tim_> yessss my dvd works
<DasEi> tim_: and wasn't seen outside no more
<Shogoot> dasei i dont
<tim_> thanks everyone for your help
<nmvictor> Shogoot: win7%$#%$%%????? wrong topic i gues, explains the luck of recommendation
<DasEi> Shogoot: which medium you want to use to hold the update ?
<Shogoot> if it possible from a ubuntu partition ill luv that too.
<coreyman> Anyone know where I can get an iso of Chromium that I can install? I'm not on a 64bit machine so I can't build it.
<DasEi> Shogoot: which medium you want to use to hold the *backup ?
<Shogoot> daesi a dvd maybe?
<etsorbme88> ! ubottu ever flush irc user names?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_> coreyman,  did you look here? https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<coreyman> coz_ so it's just a browser
<brijith> Hii All, I lost everything I downloaded, it was about 25 % when system went down. now it starts downloading from 4 %, how sad, does anone know to start to utorrent again from where it stoped
<blakkheim> coreyman: consider using iron instead of chromium
<coreyman> am i missing something?
<coz_> coreyman,  yeah its actually just google chrome
<DasEi> Shogoot: there are few tools (>>#windows) can be used for free, from linux could pack/split with tar, not very comfortable, if of any reasonable size, sectorcopy on hd is an easy option
<coz_> coreyman,  there is a distribution based on ubuntu called chromium let me check that
<chris__> omg
<Geli> hello
<Kadir_Sahin> hello geli.
<chris__> i just bought  gfx on ebay
<chris__> and now i can get a better one for the same price
<Shogoot> Dasei im gonn aneed all the space on my hd. its a small 200gb one.
<Geli> ps3 wireless guitar works with Ubuntu
<chris__> what can i do
<coz_> coreyman, I cant fint the link...it was emailed to me at some point
<chris__> omg
<DasEi> coz_: no two differnt things, chromium-browser andd google-Os
<coz_> DasEi,  right but someone created an ubuntu derivation named chromium   cant find the link though
<chris__> i use Chromium
<chris__> and ubuntu
<Shogoot> well i gotto go
<DasEi> Shogoot: err, a single dvd has less than 5gig, have fun, then
<chris__> how do i cancel my ebay winning
<Geli> anybody knows???
<chris__> anyone knnow
<al_> how do you have more than one file type in find -name, ie *.spf and *.spi
<blakkheim> !please | Geli
<ubottu> Geli: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<chris__> lol ubottu
<KaffeeJunky123> I have a problem with my g15 keyboard on Ubuntu 9.04, whenever I press a media key a MappingNotify event is created and my right alt key stops working until I reset it in the Keyboardconfig
<Geli> sorrry
<Kadir_Sahin> I have been using the dictionary with the help of friends in English.
<Kadir_Sahin> 2003 installed on a computer server to run the sql proğram Clie computer and how do delphi loaded under windows ubuntuda
<Geli> !please
<chris__> lol
<KaffeeJunky123> This is wat xev displays when I pressed a media key
<KaffeeJunky123> MappingNotify event, serial 47, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<KaffeeJunky123>     request MappingKeyboard, first_keycode 8, count 248
<chris__> Geli,  what can i do
<chris__> who has ebay here
<chris__> that can help me out
<chris__> i am bummed
<BluesKaj> coz_, someone also did an opensuse derivation and called it "chrome OS powerd by suse"  :)
<chris__> again
<KaffeeJunky123> Is there any way to stop this from happening?
<Geli> anybody knows ps3 wireless guitar works with ubuntu
<Geli> ?
<sk33to84> Hi guys... im new to linux and having a problem with my graphic drivers i think.. i followed a guide for intel graphics on www.ubuntuforums.org but no help.... any1 who had the same problem and managed to fix it?
<DasEi> chris__: expalin more
<coz_> BluesKaj,  that's interesting
<anarki2004> is there a way to access a ubuntu partition from windows and grab files?
<magn3ts> chris_, this is so incredibly OT its not funny
<magn3ts> chris_, the point is that youre not able to do so. hence, ebay.
<coz_> coreyman,  I think i found some links    http://sourceforge.jp/projects/chromium/releases/
<sk33to84> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<KaffeeJunky123> anarki2004: that depends on your filesystem
<DasEi> chris__:y, meet me there for that topic
<chris__> DasEi,  i bought a new gfx card and now i just seen on the results there was a better gfx card for near the same price,  i
<anarki2004> KaffeeJunky123: it was whatever the default for 9.10 is
<Geli> join/#ubuntu-hu
<KaffeeJunky123> anarki2004: there are windows dirvers for ext3 afaik, I don't know if there are already ext4 drivers for windows
<zleap> 24 mins to go
<coz_> coreyman1,    http://sourceforge.jp/projects/chromium/downloads/45531/chromium-jp.20100119.iso/
<KaffeeJunky123> anarki2004: that would be ext4
<seanbrystone> HI whats this error mean? W: Failed to fetch http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/karmic-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  univedeb/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<H2Nut> Hi all, anyone had success installing ubuntu9.10 on an pc based on nvidia nforce-1 chipset based motherboard
<T-Bone> Hello.
<KaffeeJunky123> anarki2004: google ext4 windows driver, maybe you'll find something
<coreyman1> thanks coz_
<anarki2004> KaffeeJunky123: i'll give that a shot
<coz_> coreyman1,  no problem
<Guest82323> I deleted my .ecryptfs folder (in the home directory), by mistake.... help!
<T-Bone> I just installed Wine and got a little frustrated.
<DasEi> chris__:whatever, wrong chan here
<T-Bone> Is this a Linux thing? Where things sometimes just don't run?
<KaffeeJunky123> So anyone here who got an idea about my keyboard problem?
<magn3ts> Guest82323, there is no helping you mang. Your data is adios
<AdvoWork> if ive done cp -r dir /location and its failed, and i restart, will it start from scratch or continue and ignore the files its already done?
<T-Bone> keyboard problem.
<KaffeeJunky123> The right alt key get's unmapped as soon as I use a media key on my keyboard
<DasEi> T-Bone: #winehq
<T-Bone> oh, neat
<KaffeeJunky123> xev displays this message MappingNotify event, serial 51, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<KaffeeJunky123>     request MappingKeyboard, first_keycode 8, count 248
<Jermuk> hi all
<T-Bone> How do I use this #winehq?
<Guest82323> really
<magn3ts> it would be nice if ubuntu blocked rm /home/.ecryptfs from executing
<cowrix> Hello?
<DasEi> AdvoWork: from beginning, better use rsync
<cowrix> Hello?
<sk33to84> !repeat
<magn3ts> Guest21512, assuming you were using ecryptfs, yes. It stores your data it /home/.ecryptfs/user/.Private so if .ecryptfs is gone, so is your data
<DasEi> T-Bone: /j #winehq in your irc-client
<cowrix> I need some help
<sk33to84> we all do :P
<cowrix> :[
<Guest82323> crap, thanks man
<cowrix> can someone help me?
<anarki2004> just ask your question
<chris__> i love GOS
<magn3ts> !ask | cowrix
<ubottu> cowrix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cowrix> ok
<chris__> we love GOD
<chris__> ALL OF US
<rww> ubottu: ot | chris__
<chris__> GOD IS KEEPER
<ubottu> chris__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<magn3ts> chris__ !ot and no we don't
<cowrix> I'm noob with lunix so ber with me
<chris__> lol
<magn3ts> cowrix, just ask please
<cowrix> I installed Ubuntu
<chris__> sorry man
<magn3ts> good first step :)
<cowrix> And now I cant get into Windows 7
<sk33to84> hehe
<chris__> sk33to84,  sup
<seanbrystone> HI whats this error mean? W: Failed to fetch http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/karmic-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  univedeb/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<MichRT> Hey!
<magn3ts> cowrix, right, did you install over windows 7?
<alabd> can we limit update manager internet using/band with ?
<sk33to84> getting black screen on ubuntu chris__ :(
<cowrix> i dont think tho
<magn3ts> cowrix, are you in Ubuntu right now?
<cowrix> I think I installed it on anotehr hardrive
<cowrix> yep
<seanbrystone> nvm i think i spotted the typo in that synaptic entry
<MichRT> Question: how do you burn .dmg in Ubuntu?
<cowrix> on ubuntu now
<magn3ts> cowrix, how are you on IRC?
<PeskyJ> I've got a built in Texas Instruments 5-in-one card reader and it shows up in lshw but doesn't mount when I put in a card - what can I do to figure out what's wrong?
<cowrix> umm
<cowrix> website
<magn3ts> cowrix, ok. open up a terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<tiredbones> I'm trying to update my system; I'm getting  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.37 80]. I tried pinging the ip but, no response. Is the server down?
<cowrix> yep
<diss3ntive> alabd:  You can use a traffic shaper/bandwidth limiter to limit the traffic inbound or outbound
<magn3ts> cowrix, type `sudo fdisk -l`
<KaffeeJunky123> As soon as I press a media key on my g15keyboard the right alt key get's unmapped, I've no clue what could cause this, I get a MappingNotify event in xev when pressing a media key
<MichRT> How do you burn .dmg in Ubuntu?
<diss3ntive> alabd:  Look into wondershaper or trickle
<magn3ts> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<peleg> I am trying to upgrade to 8.04, which is LTS. Will I be able to upgrade directly to the next LTS later?
<diss3ntive> !lame
<magn3ts> cowrix, then paste that in http://paste.ubuntu.com and send me a link to it
<KaffeeJunky123> Changing the keyboardlayout brings my alt key back to work until I press a media key again
<cowrix> umm
<peleg> cowrix, did you answer me?
<cowrix> command not fond?
<coz_> MichRT,  you may have to convert that to an iso
<diss3ntive> !learntohelpinsteadofexclamation!
<KaffeeJunky123> does anyone have the slightest clue what could cause this problem?
<coz_> MichRT,    http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/01/23/ubuntu-quicktip-converting-max-dmg-images-into-iso-images/
<alabd> diss3ntive: what ?
<cowrix> sorry every is moving so fast
<Jermuk> hi all: i have a problem. I want to connect to my server but Putty said: No authentification method avaiable. But some minutes before, it worked. I use RSA and Password login is disabled. I just installed fail2ban, but FTP and other services works well. Do you know this Problem?
<cowrix> what did you ask peleg?
<magn3ts> cowrix, thats not possible
<diss3ntive> alabd:  You want to limit the bandwidth?  Use a traffic shaper
<etsorbme88> !clear users
<magn3ts> cowrix, try it again
<peleg> I am trying to upgrade to 8.04, which is LTS. Will I be able to upgrade directly to the next LTS later?
<PeskyJ> diss3ntive: free help is a privilege, not a right
<cowrix> what is the command again?
<genii> peleg: Yes
<ubyserver> peleg: Will you be using Plesk to administrate?
<alabd> diss3ntive: yes but for specific app , like update manager
<ubyserver> Anyone here every install Plesk Panel on ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<magn3ts> cowrix, `sudo fdisk -l`
<magn3ts> type just whats inside the quotes
<cowrix> sudo fdisk -l
<peleg> genii, thanks!
<MichRT> coz_ Awesome! Will try...
<nobimint> How do I play my .raw files that I used in carwhisperer? I tried using the sox comands but its giving me some stupid error:               sox FAIL formats: bad input format for file `out.raw': sampling rate was not specified
<peleg> ubyserver, I don't know what Plesk is.
<magn3ts> cowrix, in the terminal dude
<ubyserver> Oh.
<diss3ntive> PeskyJ:  Free help was the idea behind all of this mess anyhow.  It is only a privilege by definition to the ones who don't really want to help....
<cowrix> yep
<cowrix> did it
<diss3ntive> help is definitely optional :)
<cowrix> came up with soem stuff
<coz_> MichRT,  before trying that
<Jermuk> nobody an idea why i cant connect to my server with putty ?
<magn3ts> cowrix, copy and paste that here (Sorry all)
<peleg> genii, do you know when will the next LTS be released? Will it be 11.04 ?
<coz_> MichRT,  i would google     ubuntu   burn .dmg
<nobimint> Jermuk: Is it having a server in the first place
<cowrix> how?
<DasEi> !lucid | peleg
<ubottu> peleg: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<cowrix> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Disk identifier: 0x762fb085     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1               1           1         992+  42  SFS Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary. /dev/sda2   *           1          26      203776   42  SFS Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary. /dev/sda3             
<nobimint> Jermuk: give me your ip address
<Jermuk> mom
<MichRT> coz
<Jermuk> 83.133.122.49
<nobimint> ?
<nobimint> Hey!
<tiredbones> I'm trying to update my system; I'm getting  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.37 80]. I tried pinging the ip but, no response. Is the server down?
<magn3ts> cowrix, uh, your partition table looks a little... jankity
<genii> peleg: LTS are on 2 year cycles, so 8.04 10.04 12.04  etc
<Jermuk> ip of server, or my ip ?
<nobimint> Jermuk: Never give it in public
<MichRT> coz_, i did, but AcetoneISO is the only thing, and it can't burn!
<magn3ts> cowrix, also, is that all of it?
<nobimint> Jermuk: pm please
<Jermuk> i dont tell you password
<cowrix> umm
<Jermuk> ok
<coz_> MichRT,  ooo   mmm ok then try that first link I gave you and let me know if it works out ok
<MichRT> coz_, i did, but AcetoneISO is the only thing, and it can't burn!
<cowrix> I  might be able to get on my other computer
<cowrix> it has an irc
<cowrix> might be easier?
<cowrix> to talk
<MichRT> coz_ trying now. so far so good
<coz_> MichRT,  cool
<magn3ts> cowrix, if you want, sure
<P-ROD68> Hello can anybody help out with permanently connecting to a windows share. I got it to connect but my share folder is only showing 1 share and not the others and I have more than one share.
<cowrix> ok
<peleg> genii, sorry, I have found an answer: 10.04 ...
<ThePrick> Ubuntu sucks hard cock
<ThePrick> It does
<sk33to84> then dont use it :P
<peleg> genii, thanks (irc LAG)
<PeskyJ> oh this is interesting, I just found that putting in a SD card into the card reader works and it mounts, but putting in an XD card doesn't - I thought there was no difference as far as the OS was concerned and it would just be seen as a mass storage device either way?
<nobimint> How do I play my .raw files that I used in carwhisperer? I tried using the sox comands but its giving me some stupid error:               sox FAIL formats: bad input format for file `out.raw': sampling rate was not specified
<IlovePussy> Fuck ubuntu
<IlovePussy> it sucks cock
<sk33to84> lol
<sk33to84> omg
<nobimint> Omg!
<chris__> OMG
<chris__> i need a SUBWAY
<chris__> mmmmmmmM
<jpds> chris__: Find one.
<arand> ignore it please.
<chris__> lol
<zeratul100>  zx
<ZykoticK9> omg | sk33to84 nobimint chris_
<chris__> jpds,  i have one round the corner from me mate.
<ZykoticK9> !omg | sk33to84 nobimint chris_
<ubottu> sk33to84 nobimint chris_: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<TruthLiker> Hello, I'm trying to use gnokii, got the config set to bluetooth, it connects to pone then after a while it gives: Couldn't open FBUS device: Input/output error
<Bisu[Shield]> i deleted the bottom panel and now im trying to replace it, what launcher or whatever is responsible for all the windows open?
<rww> Bisu[Shield]: Right-click the panel -> Add to Panel -> select Window List -> Press Add.
<ZykoticK9> Bisu[Shield], "Workspace Switcher" ?
<magn3ts> Why does gparted show my swap as "unknown" after formatting it with linux-swap?
<hamzaatova1> why does search engines are always restored????????
<magn3ts> gparted is such garbage
<Cowrix1> hello
<nobimint> How do I play my .raw files that I used in carwhisperer? I tried using the sox comands but its giving me some stupid error:               sox FAIL formats: bad input format for file `out.raw': sampling rate was not specified
<DasEi> magn3ts: done from live or least swapoff and then unmounted ?
<genii> magn3ts: Possibly because partition type is different than 82
<magn3ts> DasEi, I swapoff'd then resized, then formatted to linux swap
<Bisu[Shield]> did not awindows switcher is not it
<magn3ts> genii, yikes. sudo fdisk -l doesn't even list the partition >_>
<DasEi> magn3ts: unmouted, as else not possible and hit apply afterwards, so was formated ?
<demonspork> hey, is there anywhere we can yell at people who are PMing advertisements?
<dgd> How do you autoinstall Ubuntu?
<Cowrix1> hello Magn3ts
<nobimint> Ubuntu to windows is windows question
<nobimint> How do I play my .raw files that I used in carwhisperer? I tried using the sox comands but its giving me some stupid error:               sox FAIL formats: bad input format for file `out.raw': sampling rate was not specified
<genii> demonspork: Report them in #ubuntu-ops or #freenode
<ZykoticK9> nobimint, this page has some specific SOX parameters that "might" help - i've never heard of RAW files or carwhisperer before http://www.ethicalhacker.net/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,54/topic,2640.msg13196/topicseen,1/ hope it helps, best of luck
<magn3ts> DasEi, I unmounted/swapoff'd it as I should have
<magn3ts> genii, actually its not showing sda5 or sda6 which is my data partition
<DasEi> demonspork: put om ignore and set usermode  on blocking pm from unregistered nick
<DasEi> magn3ts: and applied changes ?
<magn3ts> DasEi, yes
<ZykoticK9> DasEi, do you happen to know how to "blocking pm from unregistered nicks" in xchat?
<magn3ts> This is not good. No matter what I format it to it comes back as "unknown"
<DasEi> ZykoticK9: second, lookin up, did it a wekk ago or so
<DasEi> week*
<Cowrix1> magn3ts: Are you there?
<frostburn> anyone know of a windowmanager/theme that emulates the non existent borders of macosx?
<om26er> !info empathy-megaphone
<MichRT> coz_ It's working like a charm!
<ubottu> Package empathy-megaphone does not exist in karmic
<magn3ts> Cowrix1, I'm having my own partition table crisis right now. Lurk in here for a bit and someone will help you. If no one does Ill come back and help
<coz_> MichRT,  excellent :)
<Cowrix1> Oh ok
<meerkat> adam malysz win ??
<Cowrix1> I will re ask
<ZykoticK9> DasEi, thanks i think i found it - now just have to figure out how to set +R for my mode.  Thanks for informing me that was possible!
<Cowrix1> Can someone help my ubuntu wont let me get into windows 7
<DasEi> ZykoticK9: that was it
<Cowrix1> can anyone help?
<Bisu[Shield]> is there a substitute mac launcher i can use as opposed to avant
<Bisu[Shield]> on my ubuntu box
<coz_> Bisu[Shield],   cairo dock
<Bisu[Shield]> by the way I cannot enable desktop effects
<coz_> Bisu[Shield],  which video card do you have?
<Bisu[Shield]> not sure, how do i determine that
<coz_> Bisu[Shield],  if not sure  open a terminal     lspci | grep -i vga
<Trek> Bisu[Shield], enablinig desktop effects relates to your graphics card, as such we need to know the type
<dgd> Bisu[Shield]: how about Docky (from Gnome Do)
<Bisu[Shield]> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<coz_> Bisu[Shield], ooo I am not familiar with at atll
<coz_> Bisu[Shield],  let me check that one hold on
<Trek> coz_, Bisu[Shield], thats a VirtualBox graphics card, it means that he's running in a virtual environment
<Bisu[Shield]> yes
<coz_> Trek,  ah
<Bisu[Shield]> from windows
<Trek> coz_, Bisu[Shield], as such, Bisu is using wubi?
<Trek> coz_, Bisu[Shield], or something else?
<Trek> coz_, Bisu[Shield], or just virtualboxA?
<DasEi> ZykoticK9: /mode ZykoticK9 +R    I think, or change +R and Nick
<coz_> Bisu[Shield],   ok then I doubt you will get destop effects
<Trek> coz_, Bisu[Shield], or just virtualbox* ?
<Cowrix1> I really need help guys. can anyone help me?
<Trek> coz_, Bisu[Shield], yeah, you won't get desktop effects in VBox
<Bisu[Shield]> so is there any launcher that does not need visual effects?
<coz_> Bisu[Shield],  unless ubuntu is installed onto the harddrive  you wont get desktop effects
<airtonix> Cowrix1, unfortunatly my psychic powers are not workign today, you'll need to re-iterate the question
<ZykoticK9> DasEi, i just opened #xchat to ask there :), I hadn't figured it out yet.  Thanks again.
<xTEMPLARx> Cowrix1: when you say ubuntu won't let you get into win7, can you be more descriptive?  If you have already been descriptive, tell me and I'll scroll back up
<Trek> coz_, Bisu[Shield], what coz_ said is true, you won't ever get graphics effects in wubi or a virtual environment
<coz_> Bisu[Shield],  well any of the docks should work but  cairo dock is going to need  a compositor
<coz_> Bisu[Shield],   in fact I believe all of the docks are going to require a compositor running  you may be able to enable  metacity compositor
<Bisu[Shield]> oh
<Bisu[Shield]> how do i do that
<henwood> list
<coz_> Bisu[Shield],  open gconf-editor   maneauver  to /apps/metacity/general   and enable compositor from there I believe let me check to be sure
<KaffeeJunky123> is anyone here an expert on keyboard configuration stuff?
<fastPutty> i tried to auto update svn with crontab and here what i add in the crontab: * * * * * root svn update /var/www/   and it doesnt seem like it works.. osmoene help me
<Balthasar1> Ok, I have a problem installing ubuntu fromn a flashdrive on my eeepc 901.... anyone up for help? But I have to warn you, I am very new to the whole thing.
<MichRT> coz_ Thanks a Million! Worked like magic! Burning the image now!
<coz_> Bisu[Shield],  yes that is correct  just look for   compositing_manger and put a check mark in the box
<coz_> MichRT,  very cool guy :)
<Balthasar1> anyone up for helping me?
<coz_> Balthasar1,  best thing to do is just ask or state the problem
<Licious> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu. Had it about half an hour, just wondering if there's any really useful sites that I can read.
<coz_> Balthasar1,  if anyone can help they will
<Licious> Mainly on how to install wine.
<coz_> Licious,  sudo apt-get install wine
<coz_> Licious,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Balthasar1> okay, I have downloaded the netbook remix, formatted a stick, installed the netbook remix on the stick, put it into my eeepc, and nothing.
<Balthasar1> no booting, nothing
<Balthasar1> if I klick on install ubuntu, it just goes blank.
<airtonix> Balthasar1, you need to edit the boot parameters
<Licious> That's the problem I'm having Coz, I don't really understand any of the open sourcing on Ubuntu.
<coz_> Balthasar1,  are you trying to install from the virtual?
<nobimint> How do I play my .raw files that I used in carwhisperer? I tried using the sox comands but its giving me some stupid error: sox FAIL formats: bad input format for file `out.raw': sampling rate was not specified
<Balthasar1> okay, how do I do that?
<Licious> Needed an OS that's free because of my laptop had a fake XP.
<airtonix> coz_, if you read it carefully you'll see the words : stick & eeepc
<przemek_> connct #ubuntu-pl
<coz_> Licious,  oh  so you have already install ubuntu?
<Licious> Yeah I've installed Ubuntu.
<airtonix> Balthasar1, its documented on ubuntuforums
<Licious> And got rid of my other OS completely.
<Balthasar1> can you give me a link?
<magn3ts> Anyone got any alternatives to gparted they want to suggest?
<coz_> need to break here ...be back a bit later
<nobimint> How do I play my .raw files that I used in carwhisperer? I tried using the sox comands but its giving me some stupid error: sox FAIL formats: bad input format for file `out.raw': sampling rate was not specified
<web5|org|ua> [off-top] help to understand this (new season march 21, "sundays 10/9c") !
<airtonix> Balthasar1, ubuntuforums.org
<ARishi> How do I know what packages are associated with a ppa? I have ppa's in the software sources list which I can't figure out what is it for.
<blocky> how do i delete all .cpp files from a folder and all subfolders
<airtonix> Balthasar1, http://www.google.com.au/search?q=ubuntu+forums+eeepc+netbook+remix+blank+screen&spell=1
<packetcase>  How can I view the functions of a .so file?
<zaibatsu> anyone know what the picture in this background is called? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:UNR_9.10.png
<seanbrystone> isnt that Mandriva?
<magn3ts> UNR = Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<llutz> blocky: find path/ -type f -iname *.cpp -exec  rm {} \;
<arand> magn3ts: gparted if fairly ubiquitous as far as gui goes, otherwise there's always a bunch of cli utilities.
<nobimint> How do I play my .raw files that I used in carwhisperer? I tried using the sox comands but its giving me some stupid error: sox FAIL formats: bad input format for file `out.raw': sampling rate was not specified
<airtonix> seanbrystone, i didn't know mandriva used the same logo as ubuntu
<magn3ts> arand, gparted is totally wrecking my GPT right now. :/
<seanbrystone> didnt see the logo
<Balthasar1> okay, during the try out phase of the stick, it told me can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow
<Balthasar1> what now?
<PsychoMari0> what can i turn off in ubuntu netbook remix to save my battery? i have a dell mini 10v
<Lord-Readman> Chris you in here? http://impoll.net/cgi-bin/v.cgi?p=10231&r=9
<Lord-Readman> hives, its doing quite well http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23732/
<Giant81> anyone know of a good GUI config file manager for conky?
<og01> It seems that with most games that i try to run the audio wont work correctly. It willwork of for 30 seconds and then go jumppy the nstop altogether, then, after i quit the process will zombie. one game (supertux) showed this error just before zombie. Fatal: Unexpected exception: Couldn't unqueu audio buffer: Invalid Value - so it seems i have a problem with my sound. i looked in dmesg and found nothing. any ideas?
<Praetor> I am having a helluva time keeping my audio drivers initialized on karmic. I have an HP TX1200 TabPC with Nvidia GO6150 video and I think the chipset is a 430m .
<og01> i think firefox audio also seems to go funny, by xbmc is fine.
<feed_me_seymour> I have my DD-WRT router sending logs via syslogd to a remote host running Ubuntu 8.04 Server, however on the remote host, those messages are being logged three places: user.log, syslog and messages.  Is there any way to either stop logging those messages to two of those places, or to send ALL logs to something like ddwrt-server.log on the remote host?
<airtonix> Psychoholic, in my opinion use openbox instead. gnome is a resource hog.
<Giant81> the sound on my Dell 1745 shows everything I can find to be happy and good, but no sound
<Flare-Laptop> Giant81: Drivers?
<Giant81> Flare-Laptop: looks good
<Giant81> from what I can tell
<Praetor> after every update i have to deactivate then reactivate the drivers for nvidia.... and then sometimes just from using the pc it will happen.. on Jaunty I never had this prob before
<Giant81> let me pastebin an lspci and lsmod
<PsychoMari0> airtonix: if that was aimed at me...? i thought in openbox you couldnt have a notification bar for my wireless and stuff?
<Balthasar1> Okay, I have the following problem: I have the ubuntu netbook remix on the stick, my eee-pc 901 is not that exotic, but now that I have followed the instruction to first try it out, it stopped right square, and told me can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow. what does that mean?
<airtonix> PsychoMari0, you can with tint2
<Flare-Laptop> Balthasar1: /cow?
<Balthasar1> I was confsed too.
<Giant81> Http://www.pastebin.com/d7c9544e5
<Balthasar1> I mean, windows installation was much easier.
<PsychoMari0> airtonix: thanks, ill look into that...
<zippytech> i am installing a new hard drive on unbuntu and using gparted to it up but i get an error partition cannot have a length of -1 sectors
<Giant81> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<zippytech> any ideas?
<Giant81> that is my sound device
<Fenix|work> Greetings and salutations
<Pretto> how to enable fingerprint reader on login window?
<Flare-Laptop> Giant81: Yeah, I see, but the thing is you've got 2 audio devices
<Fenix|work> Karmic isn't displaying the full resolution for my monitor... how can I a) detect it and b) add it?
<Flare-Laptop> Fenix|work: Its not your monitor, its your graphics card.
<Giant81> Flare-Laptop: HDMI output, I've even disabled that device in the sound settings and I still don't get audio
<Lord-Readman> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23732/
 * airtonix lols
<Fenix|work> Flare-Laptop, ok, I have an ATI Radeon chip
<Praetor> Pretto: install fprint demo using Synaptic
<Fenix|work> and I'm defaulted at 1024x768
<abhifx> hi there, can anyone tell me that wubi is now included in lucid's daily build?
<Giant81> Flare-Laptop: nm... I don't see the intel there anymore
<Pretto> Praetor: just this?
<Flare-Laptop> Giant81: Something weird, I mean I've never heard of ATI being a audio device.
<seanbrystone> !lucid | abhifx
<ubottu> abhifx: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Flare-Laptop> Fenix|work: yeah same here, and mine goes up to 1280 x 1024
<Praetor> Pretto: yeah I believe it will also install all dependencies if needed
<SpielMitFeuer> all work and no wifi is making me a dull boy
<Fenix|work> Hardware Drivers doesn't find the ATI fglrx driver
<Flare-Laptop> !fglrx | Fenix|work
<ubottu> Fenix|work: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Fenix|work> Flare-Laptop, am already there :)
<ng0n> hi ya testing.
<Pretto> Praetor: do i need pam_fprint too?
<ng0n> we c u ok.
<Praetor> not sure
<Flare-Laptop> !who | Praetor
<ubottu> Praetor: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Praetor> lemme see how i have mine setup
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Flare-Laptop, ati makes soundcards, aka audio devices :)
<Giant81> Flare-Laptop: any pointer to a page on reinstalling that intel card?
<Flare-Laptop> BluesKaj-Laptop: Never heard of them doing that tho
<Praetor> !tab Pretto: just a sec
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nobimint> How do I play my .raw files that I used in carwhisperer? I tried using the sox comands but its giving me some stupid error: sox FAIL formats: bad input format for file `out.raw': sampling rate was not specified
<Praetor> lol
<frostburn> Anyone know of a windowmanager/theme that emulates the non existent borders of macosx?
<Flare-Laptop> Giant81: um not that I can think of
<Giant81> frostburn: try mac4lin
<Pretto> Praetor: ok
<airtonix> frostburn, you mean metacity, the default window manager in gnome ? yes i do :)
<frostburn> airtonix, yeah, i've used beryl before, but it didn't quite do the trick
<git__> anyone know where the resume scripts reside?
<nobimint> How do I play my .raw files that I used in carwhisperer? I tried using the sox comands but its giving me some stupid error: sox FAIL formats: bad input format for file `out.raw': sampling rate was not specified
<airtonix> frostburn, i didnt say anything about beryl
<frostburn> airtonix, right, im just saying that i've tried other window managers and none of them seem to fit the bill
<SpielMitFeuer> id really like lxde if i could get the stinkin wifi to work
<og01> apps that use audio crash on me (process become zombified) when i quit. some apps have really jittery sound, some apps work fine, no errors in dmesg and i duno where to look. please help - I dont want to have to re-install
<Praetor> Pretto: type in fprint into the search box of Synaptic and make sure all boxes are Marked for Installation
<airtonix> frostburn, it doesnt matter which window manager you use... border-width is controlled by the  theme not the manager
<KaffeeJunky123> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8851885#post8851885
<airtonix> frostburn, also : beryl is not a window manager :)
<KaffeeJunky123> If anyone has an idea on my problem please pm me
<genii> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<frostburn> its a decrorator
<Flare-Laptop> airtonix: yes it is, but its old, very old.
<KaffeeJunky123> the description is in this forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8851885#post8851885
<racerd> anyone play team fortress 2?
<Flare-Laptop> !offtopic | racerd
<ubottu> racerd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<airtonix> frostburn, Flare-Laptop no. i think you'll actually find its purpose is very specific : compositing
<Praetor> Pretto: once those are installed then run Update Manager in System menu to make sure you get any needed updates
<damjanzg> I understand basic of ssh -X forwarding ,but one thing I cant get to my head. When I X forward e.g. firefox, then it is executed on the host machine, and a screen can be seen on client machine. My question is, is it possible to get same thing with video, ?
<frostburn> Giant81, that looks pretty cool, i might try it out
<airtonix> frostburn, Flare-Laptop the actual window manager is either emerald, or gnome-window-decorator
<shadowhywind> how can one find what the partition type (ext3/ext4) from the console?
<shahzad> cole
<frostburn> damjanzg, yeah, i've done it before, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't  try it out and see
<shahzad> why
<llutz> damjanzg: try video option x11
<frostburn> shadowhywind, $mount
<acanther> OMFG I HAVE NO QUESTIONS :D
<llutz> damjanzg: vlc -V x11, mplayer -vo x11 etc
<Praetor> COOL....WE HAVE NO ANSWERS !!!!!
<shadowhywind> frostburn: i don't understand, could you explain that a bit more?
<acanther> YEAH
<Flare-Laptop> !caps | acanther
<ubottu> acanther: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Praetor> lol
<langtree> How do I submit a bug to the weather/date/time applet that comes by default with the latest stable Ubuntu ?
<Flare-Laptop> !lol | Praetor
<ubottu> Praetor: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<patoche> Hi, I'm looking for help on installing an ACER travelmate laptop
<frostburn> shadowhywind, type mount          and it will say what kind of file system is mounted where and what kind of partitioning it uses...
<mguy> patoche: Where are you getting stuck?
<damjanzg> :llutz will that command run mplaxer or vlc on host machine and the output will be seen on client?
<llutz> damjanzg: afaik yes
<blakkheim> patoche: what's wrong?
<shadowhywind> frostburn: sweet thanks
<chris__> mm nice subway
<chris__> 6" tuna roll toasted with cheese
<blakkheim> !ot | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chris__> fresh roll
<chris__> ok
<Flare183> !enter | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chris__> lol family rules
<enjoytheday> I'm new to ubuntu and familia with linux
<enjoytheday> I just intalled ubuntu, how do we setup root access?
<nmvictor`> How do i mount a ssh filesytem using sshfs?
<patoche> It seems that on boot it stars on a virtual second screen. I manage to start on live CD using option vga=0 but how can I set the normal boot ?
<feed_me_seymour> I have my DD-WRT router sending logs via syslogd to a remote host running Ubuntu 8.04 Server, however on the remote host, those messages are being logged three places: user.log, syslog and messages.  Is there any way to either stop logging those messages to two of those places, or to send ALL logs to something like ddwrt-server.log on the remote host?
<frostburn> !root| enjoytheday
<ubottu> enjoytheday: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DasEi> !sudo | enjoytheday
<blakkheim> enjoytheday: sudo passwd root (but someone here will tell you not to and to just use sudo)
<ubottu> enjoytheday: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<llutz> nmvictor`: sshfs user@host mount/point
<blakkheim> nmvictor`: sshfs is great
<genii> enjoytheday: Keep in mind we cannot give support for a system that you are running in root
<nmvictor`> blakkheim: how do i use it?
<aaron11> How do I play my .raw files that I used in carwhisperer? I tried using the sox comands but its giving me some stupid error: sox FAIL formats: bad input format for file `out.raw': sampling rate was not specified
<blakkheim> nmvictor`: someone already answered you
<llutz> nmvictor`: sshfs user@host:/ mount/point
<lantizia> GUI for managing MetaModes?
<SpielMitFeuer> oh.. oh.. now i get wifi working.. now im angry that it was so simple
<trueno> hola
<SpielMitFeuer> all i had to do was change the interface to eth1.. i spent like four hours working on this
<No-Body> hahah SpielMitFeuer
<Flare183> !es | trueno
<ubottu> trueno: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<trueno> soy trueno
<nmvictor> llutz: says connection reset by peer
<trueno> payo
<No-Body> SpielMitFeuer,  pc's and the internet rule
<No-Body> do you agree
<No-Body> :)
<Flare183> !enter | No-Body
<ubottu> No-Body: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<No-Body> What would you do without the internet
<aaron11> How do I play my .raw files that I used in carwhisperer? I tried using the sox comands but its giving me some stupid error: sox FAIL formats: bad input format for file `out.raw': sampling rate was not specified
<SpielMitFeuer> no-body.. im also upgrading my netbook, putting a better WLAN card in
<trueno> hello
<Praetor> spank the monkey
<trueno> hello
<No-Body> nice
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<git__> which gets loaded up first 000program or 00program ?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nmvictor> llutz: what could be the reason?
<trueno> hola
<trueno> ablo idioma   ESPAÑOL
<No-Body> SpielMitFeuer,  i just got myself a used gfx card on ebay for £31 512 GDDR3 and it looks nice
<aaron11> trueno Whats the question
<Flare183> !english | trueno
<ubottu> trueno: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<aaron11> !espanol| trueno
<trueno> no
<ubottu> trueno: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<llutz> nmvictor: ssh misconfigured, wrong port,...
<SpielMitFeuer> i have an integrated GPU that can share up to 1gb of DDR
<SpielMitFeuer> i can play any game i want without lag
<No-Body> lol
<No-Body> i want a 1 gig one
<No-Body> but i don't play games as much
<trueno> gracias ubottu
<nmvictor> llutz: that could be, i just installed it a while ago, mind taking me through the basics of configuring it?
<aaron11> How do I play my .raw files that I used in carwhisperer? I tried using the sox comands but its giving me some stupid error: sox FAIL formats: bad input format for file `out.raw': sampling rate was not specified
<Myrtti> No-Body: do you have ubuntu support related question? if not, please continue the discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<No-Body> 512ddr is still good
<llutz> nmvictor: use your googlefoo to find some tuts
<Myrtti> !repeat | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<KaffeeJunky123> can anyone help me with my keyboard problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8851885#post8851885
<llutz> nmvictor: man sshd_config as a start
<No-Body> why is everyone so ignor here
<trueno> no english
<nmvictor> llutz: thanks
<No-Body> Myrtti,  im ok dude thanks
<Flare183> !attitude | No-Body
<ubottu> No-Body: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<No-Body> you lot have the attitude listen to you lot GOS
<Praetor> try #ubuntu-offtopic
<pedro__> alguien de venezuela
<pedro__> q tal el ubuntu 9.10 ?
<KaffeeJunky123> can anyone help me with my keyboard problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1411121
<feed_me_seymour> I have my DD-WRT router sending logs via syslogd to a remote host running Ubuntu 8.04 Server, however on the remote host, those messages are being logged three places: user.log, syslog and messages.  Is there any way to either stop logging those messages to two of those places, or to send ALL logs to something like ddwrt-server.log on the remote host?
<llutz> feed_me_seymour: use something like syslog-ng to do
<nmvictor> does anyone here know how i could unlock my GSM m in ubuntu or any linux distro?
<nmvictor> *modem ^
<Praetor> unlock your gsm?
<Praetor> you mean get it to work in linux? or like unlocking hack?
<llutz> nmvictor: ask your mobile-provider for unlock-codes
<anomoly> hello all. is the gparted live cd the easiest way to resize the windows partition of a dual booted win/ubuntu?
<KaffeeJunky123> I guess he's talking about his iphone, that's the only phone I know that blocks the mode functionality via usb
<KaffeeJunky123> *modem
<OerHeks> anomoly that depends.. xp, vista or win7 ?
<anomoly> xp
<OerHeks> vista and win7 can decrease self the partition *reconmended
<Praetor> anomoly: I use it for xp partitions
<OerHeks> then yess, use gparted
<anomoly> ok, thanks OerHeks and Praetor
<alexxio_> i can't find a valid gparted alternative...have you any software i can use?
<Praetor> anomoly: gparted does the trick but you have to be patient with it cuz it takes a long time to finish depending on if you are moving large amounts of data during the process
<nmvictor> KaffeeJunky123: i really meant my modem, my GSM modem from Huwaei with wich i use to connect with my mobile provider as my ISP, any ideas on how i could unlock it so that i could use any mobile provider with it?
<KaffeeJunky123> can anyone help me with my keyboard problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1411121 detailed description is in this post
<anomoly> Praetor most of my data is on the Ubuntu side so I don't think there should be much/any more than the OS data
<KaffeeJunky123> nmvictor: so you have a gsm modem with a simlock?
<nmvictor> KaffeeJunky123: yea, exactly
<kilrae> does anybody have karmic working with dual screens and compiz? if so, what graphics card are you using?
<llutz> nmvictor: ask your mobile-provider for unlock-codes, should be free after end of "sponsored period"
<Praetor> anomoly: cool ... gparted is 1 of my top favs
<KaffeeJunky123> nmvictor: ask your provider, maybe they've an unlocking service, but they'll surely take money for it
<feed_me_seymour> kilrae: I'm running Karmic with an nvidia 8600GT and a 15" LCD + 17" LCD
<InvaderZim> I have a friend whose suspend (sleep) feature doesnt work on a notebook. Karmic 9.10. When you turn on again, it powers on but the screen gets blank
<feed_me_seymour> kilrae: I'm running separate xserver instances, however, since the LCDs are of different sizes.
<kilrae> i'm getting the impression that nvidia is the way to go this year
<KaffeeJunky123> nmvictor: but I don't know anything about breaking simlocks
<neko> hola!
<KaffeeJunky123> nmvictor: maybe you can find something on google with the exact name of your gsm modem
<neko> anybody speak spanish?
<ZykoticK9> !es > neko
<ubottu> neko, please see my private message
<neko> one question
<KaffeeJunky123> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=332 does anyone have an idea how to solve this keyboard issue? if so please pm me
<neko> what is the best swf player plugin for mozilla?
<RadsRad> Hi, i want graphics driver for my Asrock  motherboard P4M890
<erUSUL> neko: adobe's
<KaffeeJunky123> neko: all swf plugins are a little bit buggy, but the best is adobe's probably
<RadsRad> Hi, i want graphics driver for my Asrock  motherboard P4M890, Help !!
<blakkheim> !repeat | RadsRad
<ubottu> RadsRad: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<KaffeeJunky123> RadsRad: does it have an onboard graphic chip?
<nmvictor`> KaffeeJunky123: sorry, the damn GSM modem disconnects at its will, did you have any ideas?
<Lord-Readman> Chris you in here? http://impoll.net/cgi-bin/v.cgi?p=10231&r=9
<scivi> VIA® UniChrome Pro 3D/2D Graphics use that
<RadsRad> it is integrated 64 Mo
<scivi> sorry uses that
<KaffeeJunky123> nmvictor`: nothing besides using google and asking your isp
<RadsRad> Integrated VIA® UniChrome Pro 3D/2D Graphics
<neko> erusul:i have adobe swf player. When i want to watch any video from youtube, play button of the player doesnt run correctly (it doesnt stop the video!)
<nmvictor`> what was the command to reclaim you nick from another person/session?
<phil_fl> RadsRad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<Lemontree84> Morning! I got a question about 3d effects on an older graphic card, on my second pc, i am using an "ati rv200 QW (radeon 7500)", using the open radeon driver, like said in the wiki, but the Desktops effects "searching for driver" and dont allow me to activate desktop effects
<erUSUL> neko: is a known bug in karmic. do you have compiz enabled?
<kostkon> nmvictor`, use the "ghost" cmd
<erUSUL> nmvictor`: /msg NickServ ghost nick
<neko> erUSUL:no
<RadsRad> j'ai suivi le tuto mais il n'a pas donner de résultat
<neko> erUSUL: i had it installed before, but i remove it recently
<RadsRad> I followed the tutorial but did not give results
<Praetor> Lemontree84: you need to install yur vid drivers first
<home> elo kutasy
<home> kminicie polski?
<ZykoticK9> neko, does any clicking in flash work?  are you on 64bit?
<erUSUL> neko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407
<nmvictor`> KaffeeJunky123: i tried google to know avial but i'll keep trying anyway, asking my ISP is no option, its like reporting yourself to some authority, i mean sometimes its considered illegal since they put some effort locking it up.
<nmvictor`> erUSUL: thanks
<RadsRad> that  there is another tutorial?
<home> kutasy, rozumiecie po polsku?
<Lemontree84> Praetor: hmm,  the fglrx driver ? o.O, i thotught the opne driver from karmic 9.10 is the ati grafix driver
<KaffeeJunky123> nmvictor`: well, some provide a legal unlocking service for money in germany
<Myrtti> !pl | home
<ubottu> home: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<KaffeeJunky123> nmvictor`: at least they do it for mobilephones
<home> ok spoko
<home> berde szprechal po angielsku
<phil_fl> RadsRad: you could check http://www.openchrome.org/trac/wiki/TOC
<neko> ZykoticK9: No. Any click work
<KaffeeJunky123> nmvictor`: unlocking without permission is illegal ofcourse
<neko> erUSUL: im going to see the bug. Thanks!!
<alexxio_> i can't find a valid gparted alternative...do you know any similar (with gui) software i can use?
<phil_fl> alexxio_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_disk_partitioning_software
<tim_> what a film
<tim_> i recommend watching stealth
<RadsRad> Thank you, I'll warn you tested and new:)
<neko> erUSUL: and yes, im on 64 bits
<guntbert> !ot | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KaffeeJunky123> can anyone help me with my keaboard problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1411121
<home> du ju am kutasy?
<home> du ju am kutasy?
<home> du ju am kutasy?
<home> du ju am kutasy?
<home> du ju am kutasy?
<FloodBot1> home: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tim_> !ot | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tuksiarz> join #poland
<home> yes, gites
<guntbert> tim_: I beg your pardon?
<home> join  #bimbrownia.org
<tim_> i beg of ours
<blck> good evening. How can I repair corrupt ntfs sektors?
<nmvictor> anyone using erc on emacs, isnt their a way to enable history so that i could easilly access my typed messages with the  UP an DOWN arrow keys, like is the case with irssi?
<eliteSchaf> blck, have you tried fsck.vfat?
<Myrtti> eliteSchaf: er, it's not a fat system
<Gaudi> hello guys
<tuksiarz> hi
<home> elo(dla anglikow "Helloo") kutasy (dla anglukuw "penis")
<blck> Myrtti: Thought about fschk but this is only working for ext system or?
<Praetor> Lemontree84: not sure..... open Hardware Drivers and select the video driver that is recommended then click on activate and reboot and it should all be good
<Gaudi> I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my computer and I have the 9.10 CD, how can I update it without having to reinstall the whole linux?
<blakkheim> Gaudi: you could do that without the cd
<hiexpo> hello all
<eliteSchaf> blck, there is also a fsck for vfat, but i think it doesnt work for ntfs
<kirkmoreno> Question: can mulitple people write to a networked hardrive? If one person is writing to it.. does it prevent someone else from being able to save to that drive?
<blck> eliteSchaf: Any other prgramm I could use?
<Gaudi> blakkheim: I know but I have the cd now and I don't want to download everything again
<KaffeeJunky123> updateing isn't a good idea, it almost always breaks something
<blakkheim> Gaudi: unless it's the alternate cd, i don't think you can just upgrade from the cd
<ignacio> capulllo
<blakkheim> Gaudi: so you might HAVE to download the updates
<ignacio> que os den por culo
<Myrtti> blck: I'd personally try tools provided in Windows or windows software. NTFS doesn't have too many linux tools yet
<ignacio> a todos
<tuksiarz> only english please
<genii> !es | ignacio
<ubottu> ignacio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<guntbert> KaffeeJunky123: that is simply not true
<ignacio> hijos de puto
<Lemontree84> Praetor: thx for the answer, but the Harder-drivers window is empty
<erUSUL> Myrtti: kick ignacio
<Praetor> Lemontree84: oohhhhhh  lol... you have that problem !!!!!
<KaffeeJunky123> guntbert: well, I can only speak about my expirience with ubuntu, and the distribution update did never work flawless
<Lemontree84> Praetor : huh ?, "THAT PROPLEM" ?
<the_fronny> All: I've just done a fresh re-install of ltsp-server-standalone, then ltsp-build-client, then ltsp-update-sshkeys, then ltsp-update-image and, still, the boot craps out with the NBD-server refusing connections. I only have one chroot this time. Is there a fix out there for this?
<guntbert> KaffeeJunky123: then please don't generalize :-)
<eliteSchaf> blck, ntfsfix would be also available, but if it doesnt help you have to boot windows twice or get a xp livecd
<blakkheim> KaffeeJunky123: while i would personally recommend a reinstall over an upgrade (for the same reasons as you're saying) you can't tell someone it almost always breaks, because for some people it's fine
<ignacio> sift
<ignacio> hijos de puta
<ignacio> capullo
<gio> !list
<RadsRad> but  now when I 'make' it gives me:
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<RadsRad> make[3]: *** [via_accel.lo] Erreur 1
<RadsRad> make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /home/stodar/Bureau/openchrome/src »
<RadsRad> make[2]: *** [all] Erreur 2
<RadsRad> make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /home/stodar/Bureau/openchrome/src »
<FloodBot1> RadsRad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RadsRad> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1
<RadsRad> make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /home/stodar/Bureau/openchrome »
<seanbrystone> woah
<blakkheim> madness
<phil_fl> RadsRad: use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<OerHeks> hi actionParsnip :-)
<Myrtti> !register | if you can't talk right now, check this out
<ubottu> if you can't talk right now, check this out: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Praetor> Lemontree84: ATI used to be good at having linux drivers for some of their cards....
<actionParsnip> Praetor: its getting better
<Lemontree84> Praetor: so, i cant do anything for now ? :P
<titan_ark> Myrtti, isnt this channel open to unregistered users?
<actionParsnip> Lemontree84: not all versions of xorg are supported y te ati driver
<actionParsnip> by the*
<Myrtti> titan_ark: normally, unless someone floods their heds off, in which case the bots hit emergency mode and it's not
<Praetor> Lemontree84: oh not at all.... google is your best friend.... but check out ati first.... find your model of card on their site and see what they have for it
<titan_ark> Myrtti, ah okay!
<Gaudi> how long do you keep ips banned?
<seanbrystone> 30 years
<seanbrystone> so behave
<No-Body> lol
<ubyserver> Haha
<tuksiarz> :D
<Praetor> Lemontree84: what vid card is it?
<Gaudi> lol, a guy just got banned and unbanned by genii
<titan_ark> whoa! what just happened over here?
<Lemontree84> Praetor: is an older (my secon pc), ATI Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]
<Gaudi> does FloodBots automatically kick in depending te situation?
<guntbert> !ot | Gaudi
<ubottu> Gaudi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<titan_ark> I was having a small issue. I keep getting a buzzing sound everytime i shut down.
<KaffeeJunky123> can anyone help me with my keyboard prob? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1411121
<SpockVulcan> is there a way i can get a GE minicam pro to work on ubuntu 9.10
<titan_ark> would anyone know how to solve it?
<actionParsnip> SpockVulcan: run: lsusb   and websearch for the 8 character hex id
<Gaudi> I just tried to install ubuntu 9.10 by a cd on a laptop and I got an error
<actionParsnip> Gaudi: did you md5 test the iso? Did you run the cd verify?
<Praetor> Lemontree84: I am fairly sure ati had the radeon 7000 series linux driver in the past... could be under archived or discontinued products on ati site
<Gaudi> I haven't been able to fully upgrade to 9.10 it just keeps giving me errors, any ideas?
<Gaudi> actionParsnip: Should I just select the check cd thingy?
<actionParsnip> Gaudi: if you have 9.04 and want to upgrade using cd you will need the alternate cd
<Praetor> Lemontree84: in fact I know those drivers exist ....
<actionParsnip> Gaudi: yes or you have no chance of knowing the cd is good do you
<Gaudi> actionParsnip: I do, I downloaded and installed 9.10 on a different cd
<Gaudi> actionParsnip: or what do you mean by alterante cd?
<Lemontree84> Praetor: ok, i take alook on ati side, now, but i am still confused, in all wikis, no matter which language said, deinstall fglrx stuff
<SpockVulcan> actionParsnip: i dont see my webcam listed there
<Lemontree84> Praetor: and use the open-source-ati driver, shipped with the karmic
<actionParsnip> Gaudi: there is an alternate iso, if you have a jaunty install and want to upgrade offline you need the alternate iso, you cannot upgrade using the desktop iso
<daviid> hola
<actionParsnip> SpockVulcan: then try: dmesg | less    and read through to check what is detected and not
<guntbert> !es | daviid
<ubottu> daviid: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<daviid> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Gaudi> actionParsnip: I burned the cd and run it from the beggining is that what you mean?
<daviid> hello
<ikonia> !es | daviid
<Praetor> Lemontree84: dunno what fglrx is... but if you want to uninstall it then maybe try Synaptic and type in fglrx into search bar and see if it is installed or not
<genii> Gaudi: We had 2 ops simultaneously place a ban on same user but with different parameters. I removed my ban but the other op's ban is still there
<daviid> hello
<actionParsnip> Gaudi: heck the iso you downloaded. you should have done this BEFORE buring, you also need to run the cd verifier to make sure the final cd is ok
<Lord-Readman> hi
<Lord-Readman> http://impoll.net/cgi-bin/v.cgi?p=10231&r=9
<neko> last question community: from your point of view: what is the best htpc software? xbmc, elisa, other??
<SpockVulcan> actionParsnip: i guess i dont know what im looking for there
<guntbert> !best | neko
<ubottu> neko: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<daviid> waths your name?
<Glebiuskv> Hello
<actionParsnip> SpockVulcan: its in fairly noral english or the most part
<titan_ark> I was having a small issue. I keep getting a buzzing sound everytime i shut down.
<Gaudi> actionParsnip: how do I check the iso I just downloaded?
<actionParsnip> !md5 | Gaudi
<ubottu> Gaudi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Glebiuskv> How can i make a slide-show walpaper (like spase in 9.10)
<Praetor> Lemontree84: you might want to go thru the ATI forums on their site and see if someone there had it working there
<Lemontree84> Praetor: done already, fglrx, is the non free driver , if i am right AIGLX, is the free one, well, i am try to search on, for a solution, it MUST be possible, couse its supported for 3d, + it working with metacity effects, but compiz wont start, confusing me
<Lemontree84> Praetor: cc, thx so far for your help, hopefully i gonna find something :)
<Praetor> Lemontree84:  hhmmmm wqit a sec
<guntbert> Gaudi: but for upgrading with the CD you need the "alternate CD" image not the "desktop CD" image
<langtree> How do I keep the audio running when I switch to one of the terminals (like Ctrl-Alt-1) ?
<Praetor> Lemontree84: did you try to enable the Extra Effects in Appearance?
<Access_Denied> test
<guntbert> Access_Denied: not here please
<Access_Denied> oh sorry guntbert
<Access_Denied> didn't think before post
<Glebiuskv> How can i make a slide-show walpaper (like spase in 9.10)
<SpockVulcan> can someone help me
<Lemontree84> Praetor: i tryed to activate them, in System -> Config -> "erscheinungsbild" (sry dunno the english word), and
<Lemontree84> Praetor: click on the Visual effects tab, and try to activate them
<SpockVulcan> please??
<archboxman> SpockVulcan: ask your question :)
<Praetor> Lemontree84: ah ok....
<SpockVulcan> is there a way i can get a GE mini cam PRO working on ubuntu 9.10
<SpockVulcan> ubuntu already picks it up as a microphone jsut not a camera
<SpockVulcan> ??
<archboxman> SpockVulcan: here is a link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670922
<archboxman> SpockVulcan: If you don't understand comeback
<Lemontree84> Praetor: but keep telling me"cant activate Desktop effects", hmm, one question, to understand, could this all about some bad configured xorg.conf ?
<SpockVulcan> archboxman: thanks
<archboxman> SpockVulcan: np
<frostburn> what process updates /etc/motd?
<nils-> hey guys, I was just wondering how well is the Intel GMA graphics integraded into the Core i3 CPUs supported?
<SpockVulcan> archboxman: that didnt help
<miriam> holaa
<guntbert> nils-: is that an ubuntu support question?
<archboxman> no did you follow the link on the page??
<miriam> que taal?
<archboxman> SpockVulcan: no did you follow the link on the page??
<guntbert> !es | miriam
<ubottu> miriam: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mneptok> miriam: Ingles solamente, pf.
<Gaudi> miriam es como la decima vez que te dicen que este no es canal de ayuda en español que te dirijas a #Ubuntu-es | miriam this is the 10th time you have been addressed to the spanish channel
<Praetor> Lemontree84: hhhmmmm  dunno bout that.... maybe... I quit using ATI cards for this very reason... you always have to special things with ATI cards to get them to work properly... even in windows games... ya always need specific ati patches ...bleh....
<archboxman> SpockVulcan: you have to pay $7 US dallors for the driver..........
<dhendrix> nils-:  depends what you mean, exactly. It should work fine for desktop usage. Intel graphics have never been known for their performance, though, so if you're looking for high framerate then I'd suggest a different GPU.
<SpockVulcan> archboxman: yes but that is only a trial wont it run out after a set time
<archboxman> SpockVulcan: thats the unlimited version half way the page
<Praetor> Lemontree84: i think if you were running an older version of linux like 3 years old then ya you would have to mess with the .conf files
<miriam> :)
<Lemontree84> Praetor: nah using karmic 9.10, possible some very weird porlbem but cant find it, well if nothing helps, i guess i have to use the few metacity effects, and be happy with the old pc
<Lemontree84> Praetor: thx a lot for your answers
<soreau> Lemontree84: Can you pastebin the output of 'compiz &' from your terminal to pastebin.com?
<nils-> dhendrix: well mainly desktop and video playback
<mac_attack09> works here brenden
<Praetor> Lemontree84: yur welcome.....don't give up.... those drivers exist and I betcha on ati site.... even if you have to ftp into ati to get them easier
<Lemontree84> soreau: sure, gimme am moment
<image_q> hello I set a new routing rule to open up my mysql port to iptables but for some reason I am still being locked out, am I supposed to do something to restart iptables or something?
<Roasted> QUESTION - Is there a way I can customize how tall my menu options are? For example, if I go to system - preferences, certain themes adjust how tall or short these options are. Is there a way I can tweak them myself?
<guntbert> image_q: no iptables rules apply immediately
<dhendrix> nils-:  I have not tested it personally, but it should be okay. If you want to know for sure, check out review websites like Phoronix that do Linux benchmarks.
<natschil> Hello. How can I change the screen resolution manually to something like 1280*800 ( which isn't in the screen resolution chooser from gnome-display-settings though it should)? I plugged in an external monitor, and the resolution is now really funny, even though I unplugged it.
<soreau> Praetor: fglrx only support HD2xxx (r6xx) and newer cards. He is using the correct driver, which is the open radeon driver
<nils-> dhendrix: great, thanks.
<scivi> roasted >menu>system>preferences>main menu
<Roasted> scivi, where in here can I customize how high these options are?
<Lemontree84> soreau: http://pastebin.com/d4f429013
<scivi> u cant but  can move things around to your liking
<miriam> ^^
<Roasted> scivi, that's not what I was looking for. I want to customize their size.
<Lemontree84> soreau: i guess this is the problem "Checking for Xgl: not present"
<soreau> Lemontree84: No, it is not
<soreau> Lemontree84: The problem is you are using the software rasterizer
<meli> hola
<miriam> holaa
<Praetor> soreau: oh... guess it has changed.... i had to get the catalyst driver from ati for one of the 7000 series cards in the past in order to get 3D effects to work like OpenGL
<soreau> Lemontree84: Please pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<miriam> que taal?
<meli> como estas
<soreau> Praetor: 5 years ago?
<meli> ??
<meli> =)
<mneptok> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<natschil> alternatively, how can I reconfigure X?
<miriam> laralalalala ! (8)
<ISsupport00232> how do i use chmod to make a read only file able to edit?
<meli> como esta
<Praetor> soreau.... approximately ya..... i found them on ati site
<meli> ???
<meli> bien
<ISsupport00232> i have a .cfg file i need to edit.. and its read only
<meli> bien???oke
<newbie> ciao a tutti
<newbie> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<meli> =)guapo rainbow
<guntbert> !it | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<meli> feo
<meli> rad7sdtgypw8idg
<Praetor> soreau: maybe i didn't them but i couldn't get games to work right at all until i found the driver at ati and installed it
<soreau> Praetor: Since then, a lot has changed. The open driver now has 2D and 3D support for all radeon cards from the 7000 to the HD4xxx series cards. fglrx now only has support for HD2xxx and newer series cards
<ubuntuisloved> how does one get to rescue mode from the 9.10 live cd
<Lemontree84> soreau: http://pastebin.com/d40a325b1 , my Xorg.0.log
<natschil> ok, I cleared /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and now it works.
<suigeneris> JuSt-SmiLe is a spammer
<titan_ark> I was having a small issue. I keep getting a buzzing sound everytime i shut down. would anyone know how to solve it?
<Praetor> soreau:  aaaahhhhhhhhh  ok
<guntbert> ubuntuisloved: you get to the rescue mode by booting from the HD
<mneptok> Praetor: if you have a card supported by it, try xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<ubuntuisloved> is there a rescue mode on the cd
<sarai> I have a ubuntu (ext3) computer that boots and runs normally but when I try to edit partitions it fails with the error that "filesystem has unsupported features" and "cannot find valid superblock". Thoughts?
<Praetor> mneptok: no i don't.. mine is nvidia go6150
<soreau> Lemontree84: (EE) RADEON(0): At least 34020 kB of video memory needed at this resolution and depth.
<ubyserver> UID=110 is in use, resulting in an error during Plesk installation. How do I check what UID is free so that I can switch the user on "110" to?
<guntbert> ubuntuisloved: the live system can be used that way
<nathan7> sarai: What are you trying to edit it with?
<ubuntuisloved> it wont handle the GUI i need command prompt only
<soreau> Lemontree84: Your card does not have enough memory to run at the resolution and depth you have selected so it could not enable DRI
<yogurtu> hi all
<lola> Biien ou bieen ,
<Lemontree84> soreau: hmm, good reason, for not possible, ^^ evil
<yogurtu> I need help -> ubuntu karmic only detects two cpus in my quad core :) anyone?
<guntbert> ubuntuisloved: ctrl+alt+F2 should give a command line
<frostburn> is there a linux equivalent to the fireshot plugin for firefox?
<sarai> nathan7: gparted live cd
<John-_> I think I finally got a job :D
<ikonia> John-_: try #ubuntu-offtopic as this is a support channel please.
<John-_> oh ok
<yogurtu> I need help -> ubuntu karmic only detects two cpus in my quad core :) anyone?
<ubyserver> How do I check UID list to see what is using a certail UID?
<ikonia> ubyserver: sudo blkid
<DasEi> ubyserver: uuidy ? sudo blkid
<Arimoto> I'm attempting an Ubuntu install from CD to a IDE CF card, but it isn't recognized - maybe due to not supporting DMA?  When Ubuntu live boots up, the CF card is not recognized as a device, but it shows up under IDE devices in the BIOS as 1GB InnoDrive.
<soreau> Lemontree84: There are a few things you can try 1) Enable KMS by booting with radeon.modeset=1 as a kernel parameter since it has a memory manager, maybe it will help 2) Lower your max resolution via xorg.conf mode line 3) lower the bit depth to 16
<Praetor> Radeon 7500 has less than 34MB of ram? i thought they were 64MB...mine was
<Praetor> hhhmmm
<Arimoto> Is there a way I can disable DMA as a boot option for my install?
<ubyserver> Hey ikonia!
<scivi> yogurtu is this in the system moniter
<ubyserver> Hope all is well with ya.
<nathan7> sarai: hmm, try ubuntu live with gparted
<ubyserver> How do I check UID across the system?
<yogurtu> yeap, I installed hardinfo
<soreau> Praetor: I suspect 32MB
<yogurtu> and it only shows two cores
<ubyserver> For some reason it is just showing two UID
<nathan7> sarai: just boot livecd, apt-get or synaptic install gparted
<ubyserver> One for /dev/sda1 and the other /dev/sda5
<hiexpo> \
<ubyserver> I need to see what is using UID=110
<DasEi> ubyserver: see above
<yogurtu> cat /proc/cpuinfo shows only two cores... I have a phenom II x4 945
<sarai> nathan7: thanks, I will do that, if it does not work will come back
<Lemontree84> ati 7500 in and old emac g4^^, i just wanted to use this pc, instead of throwing it away :P, 32mb memory
<Praetor> soreau: ya....bummer for him unless he can add more agp aperture and see if that might help....lol
<ubyserver> DasEi uuidy?
<DasEi> ubyserver: or do you talk of the permissions to the mountdirs ?
<ubyserver> i've already done blkid and it's not showing me all assigned UID.
<DasEi> !uuid | ubyserver
<ubottu> ubyserver: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ubyserver> Well I'm trying to install a package that requires UID
<guntbert> DasEi: he might be actually talking about user ids
<soreau> Lemontree84: And another thing you can try is moving your xorg.conf file out of the way and let X guess the best options for your setup
<ubyserver> Yes sorry for not specifying.
<magn3ts> SWEET! "The kernel was unable to re-read the partition table of /dev/sda"!
<yogurtu> hi scivi, yes in system monitor shows two threads, and hardinfo shows only two micros
<Lemontree84> soreau: nope didnt worked, if i give the "power" to X, but thx alot for answering, it is much better to know where the problem is
<guntbert> magn3ts: what did you do? use fdisk?
<magn3ts> guntbert, I'm using this POS gparted on GPT disk
<stefaan> Does the latest ubuntu server version supports software raid 6?
<magn3ts> libparted is simply not stable to be operating on GPT disks
<ubyserver> A small tweak instructs to edit the /etc/passwd file and change the UID for the user that is using the UID needed by the package i'm installing.
<cone27> ;p
<Praetor> need a 64MB version of that card
<soreau> Lemontree84: Indeed. It is recommended to have a t least 64MB VRAM for compiz but it can run on less in reality
<Roasted> QUESTION - Is there a way I can customize how tall my menu options are? For example, if I go to system - preferences, certain themes adjust how tall or short these options are. Is there a way I can tweak them myself?
<guntbert> magn3ts: a reboot will fix that
<ubyserver> If I change a UID I need to know which UID's are available.
<xangua> Roasted: editing the gtkrc conf file of the theme you are using
<Lemontree84> soreau: well, earlier ubuntu version was able to run on this card with 3d effects
<magn3ts> guntbert, yeah, we'll see...
<soreau> Lemontree84: You were likely using a lower resolution and/or bit depth
<Roasted> xangua, ahh, so theres nothing in the menu to edit that? I thought perhaps there'd be a gconf setting to force the size of those items.
<Lemontree84> soreau: and again funny thing is, kubuntu + 3d effects working, if i choose xrender, and not "opengl"
<Lemontree84> soreau: kk np, i am try, thx for answer :)
<Lemontree84> well thx alot !:)
<soreau> Lemontree84: Compiz does not have an xrender backend directly selectable. It uses opengl
<Praetor> Lemontree84: drop the bit depth to 16 and see if it enables the effects
<homiziado> anyone knows how to launch system monitor from terminal? tks
<cone27> for this you should install win 7:P
<ikonia> homiziado: gnome-system-monitor
<homiziado> tks a lot :)
<soreau> Lemontree84: And my guess is that kde effects are less than fast with software rasterizer
<Moster> hi, is it perfectly safe to open up port 22 to the Internet ?
<ikonia> Moster: no, it's as safe as you allow it to be
<Lemontree84> Praetor: i am doing it now, i guess there i snow way to do it "on the fly" just with xorg.conf ?
<cone27> in no user admin admin
<ikonia> Moster: safe passwords, log scraping etc etc
<Lemontree84> soreau: yah they not "bad ass fast " :P
<cone27> with root privilages
<cone27> then yes
<Moster> ikonia, log scraping?
<guntbert> ubyserver: type grep 110 /etc/passwd
<ikonia> Moster: scraping logs for break in attempts and blocking, something like fail2ban
<soreau> Lemontree84: If you make changes to xorg.conf, you will have to restart X
<Moster> oh, i see
<Praetor> Lemontree84: for changing bit depth and resolution?  go to Display under System
<soreau> Lemontree84: I would recommend lowering the resolution instead of the bit depth first thoguh
<soreau> though*
<cone27> i have small server with debian
<Moster> authentication is secure though right
<cone27> anyone wat to test it?
<cone27> for safe config?
<guntbert> ubyserver: what do you get?
<ikonia> Moster: as secure as you make it, eg: secure passwords, no root login, etc etc
<guntbert> !ot | cone27
<ubottu> cone27: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lemontree84> Praetor : yah for the resolution, but not for the bit depth
<axisys> how can I tell if my machine has virtual extension? here is my /proc/cpuinfo http://pastebin.com/f72b86482
<Lemontree84> soreau: i tryed already resolution to 800x600 1 minute earlier, but didnt worked either :P
<axisys> i need run 64bit os on 32bit host with virtualbix
<Praetor> soreau: figured instead of trying to reduce res until it works...if it works.... then just drop bit depth down cuz if it will work it will work for sure under a lower depth...1 click test
<axisys> virtualbox
<ikonia> axisys: not going to happen
<ubyserver> guntbert I get polkituser:x:110:121:PolicyKit,,,:/var/run/PolicyKit:/bin/false
<erUSUL> !find mysql.so
<ubottu> File mysql.so found in aolserver4-nsmysql, asterisk-mysql, cl-sql-mysql, collectd, collectd-dbg (and 62 others)
<frostburn> man ubuntu is awesome, i just disconnected my laptop from the docking station and it detected the monitor was gone and merged all my desktops =D
<yogurtu> can anyone help me? my ubuntu doesn't detect my quad core :(
<Guest22055> im having a hard time using the xrandr C API, what is the best (only?) way to list the attached screens and then rotate only one of them?
<stefaan> axisys:  yes the processor does support virtualtisation, just check it in the BIOS
<ikonia> Guest22055: if you're using the api - check the api documentation on x.org
<Praetor> Lemontree84: oh bummer.... nvidia doesn't have that prob... i can do it all under display
<nathan7> Guest22055: Just hack xrandr to pieces ;)
<stefaan> axisys: it's a Intel core to duo mobile
<axisys> stefaan: ok
<ubyserver> after typing "grep 110 /etc/passwd" I get "polkituser:x:110:121:PolicyKit,,,:/var/run/PolicyKit:/bin/false"
<elliotjhug> hey, I've just resized my windows partition, and need to chainload it from grub. I ran update-grub to try and update my menu, but I get an error "Cannot open /dev/sdb" - grub needs to be looking in /dev/sda which is the new name of my windows partition- how can I change this setting?
<axisys> stefaan: how can you tell i have virtualization support?
<cone27> ;)
<Praetor> well i gotta Jet..I'm late
<stefaan> axisys:  it's usual disabled in the BIOS by default, for virtualisation: noth the processor and the BIOS on the mainboard must support it
<DasEi> ubyserver: sry, was distracted, got your answer ?
<ubyserver> yep
<ubyserver> after typing "grep 110 /etc/passwd" I get "polkituser:x:110:121:PolicyKit,,,:/var/run/PolicyKit:/bin/false"
<axisys> stefaan: the `lm' flag tell you i have virtualization support available ?
<ubyserver> Now I need to free that UID
<guntbert> ubyserver: yes - that belongs to the package policykit - I'm not sure if it will be safe to remove that - you better try to tell your app to use another uid (not 110)
<stefaan> axisys: look in the system monitor, in case of virualisation ubuntu should report 4 cores instead of 2
<ubyserver> It's only for an install.
<elliotjhug> not to be impatient - but even a pointer to where grub2 keeps its config files these days would be really helpful here
<DasEi> ubyserver: why not just own the package to the user shall be able to run it ?
<guntbert> !grub2 | elliotjhug
<ubottu> elliotjhug: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<stefaan> axisys:  if you see only two, then the computer is not using intel's virtualization technology
<ubyserver> Well I'm in root.
<malikkite> hi
<ubyserver> and policyKit isn't a user that I created
<ubyserver> Does that matter?
<goldins> Is there a way to update the mirrors from the command line?
<guntbert> ubyserver: I advice against changing that
<ubyserver> Do you mean change the user of the package to policyKit?
<ubyserver> Gotcha gunt.
<axisys> stefaan: system monitor is reporting CPU1 an CPU2
<ibrahim> salut, je cherche une solution pour partager mon imprimante installer sous ubuntu avec le windows installer sous ubuntu avec virtualbox
<ubyserver> guntbert how about making the owner of the package user: policyKit
<ubyserver> Is that possible?
<stefaan> axisys:  then the best way is to reboot the computer, enter the BIOS and see if the BIOS allows virtualisation, if found, then it's disabled, enable it
<guntbert> ubyserver: lets start from the beginning: what are you really trying to do?
<guntbert> !fr | ibrahim
<ubottu> ibrahim: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<ubyserver> guntbert: here is a link to the actual recommended tweak http://hostechs.com/2009/05/plesk-install-on-ubuntu-server-it-seems-there-is-a-user-with-uid110-in-this-system-error/
<ng0n> how can i tell if i'm running 32 bit or 64 bit linux ?
<guntbert> ubyserver: reading...
<ubyserver> guntbert: Awesome.
<arand> ng0n: uname -m
<Bisu[Shield]> dont know what I did jut ubuntu suddently stops during the startup process. I cannot even get any command prompt. how do i get it back to las tknowsn good configuration or some safemode or something
<JoshuaL> Bisu[Shield], in grub there is a safe mode
<DasEi> ubyserver: strange permissions, yeah, or reinstall polkit
<JoshuaL> dont ask me what it is named though
<Inualex> hola
<Bisu[Shield]> i dont think i have grub
<Inualex> como estas mami?
<Inualex> speak spanich?
<DasEi> ubyserver: what does /etc/group say about it ?
<ng0n> arand: thanks.
<Inualex> speak spanish?
<overmind> !es | Inualex
<ubottu> Inualex: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arand> JoshuaL: Bisu[Shield], "Recovery", hold down shift on boot.
<DasEi> Inualex: no, is the spanish channel down ?
<ng0n> x86_54
<ng0n> whoops.
<stefaan> ng0n:  that's ubuntu amd64
<ng0n> x86_64
<ng0n> rr. thanks you guys.
<ubyserver> DasEi after typing "grep 110 /etc/group" I get "mlocate:x:110:"
<arand> ng0n: i686 is 32bit x86_64 is 64bit
<magn3ts> Anyone here use Ubuntu + nvidia-settings on a laptop?
<ng0n> u mean i386 ?
<magn3ts> 386/486/686 are interchangable nowadays
<arand> magn3ts: yes but what's the real question? ;)
<ng0n> ok. didn't realize.  been a while.
<guntbert> ubyserver: that tweak *could* make problems later...
<ng0n> started linux with Slackware...
<arand> ng0n: either actually.
<ubyserver> You are 100% right.
<ubyserver> Any recommendation.
<ng0n> tnx u all.
<Polarina> magn3ts, those three are different things.
<magn3ts> arand, what do you do when nvidia makes your external monitor your primary monitor you unplug your laptop get on a plane and find out that you're left with a blank screen because your menus on the other display that doesn't exist anymore
<DasEi> ubyserver: grep polkituser /etc/group  for the gid
<Polarina> magn3ts, today's distros do not run on i386, not even ubuntu.
<magn3ts> Polarina, I know. But for people trying to pick the one to download, if they have a modern x86 the 386/486/686 distinction isn't imporatnt
<stefaan> software raid6 (raid 5 easy to find) on ubuntu possible? Raid 6 cause it support max 2 defective drives, raid 5 one.
<magn3ts> Polarina, okay, good point I should've been more clear
<Polarina> magn3ts, :)
<Semikolon> How do I get the firewall to not auto-engage on each bootup? I can turn it off with Firestarter, but don't want it on at all, since I'm on a local network behind a router and only have some key ports opened anyway.
<guntbert> ubyserver: well you could remove policykit, but ... are you on a server?
<ubyserver> DasEi after running "grep polkituser /etc/group" I get "polkituser:x:121:"
<malikkite> i have a wifi usb, if i type lsusb it's reconized but if i type iwconfig i cannot find it.... any tips?
<arand> magn3ts: use nvidia-settings from terminal I would guess... (I don't have dual monitors myself)
<ubyserver> guntbert the plan is to mimic my actions on a real server.
<ubyserver> guntbert so yes I'm on a server.
<guntbert> ubyserver: then desktop or sound are not important?
<ubyserver> Nope
<Bisu[Shield]> cool
<ubyserver> not important because I will be in shell.
<DasEi> ubyserver: strange, sudo apt-get install –reinstall policykit
<hiexpo> how it goes guntbert
<Bisu[Shield]> now that im at the command prompt how do I lean the gui?
<Bisu[Shield]> *load
<ubyserver> But my desktop next to me that I am creating the test server as has Xubuntu
<guntbert> ubyserver: please type sudo aptitude remove policykit - read what is is  telling you
<magn3ts> arand, hmph. I don't understand why it doesn't autodetect that the display has gone MIA
<ubyserver> I installed Xubuntu just to test localhost, etc.
<ubyserver> Alright
<guntbert> ubyserver: better to test that in a virtual machine than on your working system
<ubyserver> No I have a test dummy computer next to me
<enjoytheday> how to disable ipv6 over ipv4 tunneling driver
<ubyserver> This is my laptop.
<Polarina> enjoytheday, you do not want that.
<ubyserver> Alright it says many things like network-manager, xubuntu-desktop, etc.
<enjoytheday> my  network connection is down
<Bisu[Shield]> hello
<arand> magn3ts: renaming ~/.nvidia-settings-rc might also be one way, or use nvidia-detect from terminal (all guesswork)
<malikkite> someone can help me with usb module please?
<ubyserver> So maybe I'll remove policykit then install plesk first.
<ubyserver> Then put xubuntu back
<magn3ts> arand, I'm going to make a few scripts and publish them somewhere. any guesswork is appreciated as I go through figuring this out
<guntbert> ubyserver: thats why I asked about "server" and recommended to try it in a virtual machine
<Industrial> Hello. Is there an easy way to put the Ubuntu livecd on a flash pen drive from WINDOWS? I do not have a cd to burn atm.
<ubyserver> I do have the feeling that it will kick me off GUI :)
<magn3ts> Industrial, wubi should
<ubyserver> But I am putting Y
<SwedeMike> Industrial: look for unetbootin
<ubyserver> That means lots of typing oh man :(
<Industrial> thanks guys :d
<ubyserver> ahh man this is something else.
<guntbert> ubyserver: your previous sentence gut cut off
<stefaan> Bisu[Shield]: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<guntbert> *got
<klinux> Hi
<ubyserver> I was saying that I'll remove it and then, install the package from command. Then install xubuntu back.
<arand> Bisu[Shield]: are you in the recovery mode now?
<Bisu[Shield]> yes
<Bisu[Shield]> yes i am in recovery
<ubyserver> The gui package installer was pretty cute
<ubyserver> What is the shortcut to have multiple prompts again?
<ubyserver> Was it F1?
<arand> Bisu[Shield]: stefaan: Then I don't think starting gdm from here is the best idea, rather try to fix what the issue is and then reboot normally to get into graphical.
<Bisu[Shield]> k
<Bisu[Shield]> rebooting now
<guntbert> ubyserver: multiple prompts?
<ubyserver> Yes
<ubyserver> Like multiple sessions.
<Liquid-Silence> screen
<guntbert> ubyserver: screen maybe?
<Liquid-Silence> ubyserver ^^
<ubyserver> I remember years ago there was a key that you press it will switch to another screen that had a login prompt
<Liquid-Silence> ctrl + alt + f1 f2 f3
<ubyserver> There we go.
<stefaan> arand:  true, I did not read the history of this X problem
<guntbert> ubyserver: alt + left , alt+right
<ubyserver> Awesome
<ubyserver> hey I'm still in xubuntu after removing policyKit
<ubyserver> Let me check the grep 110 now.
<ubyserver> same thing.
<ubyserver> It did not remove it from /etc/passwd
<ubyserver> I typed "grep 110 /etc/passwd" and PolicyKit is still there.
<guntbert> ubyserver: now you can remove the user: sudo userdel PolicyKit
<ubyserver> Alright
<ubyserver> use rPolicyKit does not exit
<ubyserver> exist*
<idespinner> case sensitive?
<ubyserver> Alright
<idespinner> policyKit vs PolicyKit
<ubyserver> I did userdel polkituser
<Bisu[Shield]> works
<Bisu[Shield]> thanks guys
<matt__> exit
<arand> Bisu[Shield]: no problem, gl hf ;)
<candyban> is there a reason why my ata disks are /dev/sdx rather than /dev/hdx ? ... I'm also unable to use hdparm to change some settings (e.g. enable dma)
<haffe> candyban: Unification of drivers.
<haffe> There is no /dev/hd* anymore.
<haffe> Everything is /dev/sd*
<arand> candyban: switch from hd to sd naming scheme was done globally, a while ago.
<candyban> arand, I haven't used ata for a long while ... so I didn't really notice
<erUSUL> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<erUSUL> candyban: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<dbdii407> Failed to run gdebi-gtk '--non-interactive' '/home/scrap/Downloads/file.deb' as user root.
<dbdii407> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<candyban> erUSUL, it's a clean install ...
<dbdii407> Anyone know how to fix?
<erUSUL> candyban: just info about the driver unification
<Arimoto> Is there a good way to do a minimal, X11-less Ubuntu install?
<candyban> arand, haffe is there a way to enable dma ? (as I'm getting rather poor performance ... but perhaps 6MB/s is ok for a p3?)
<Yautja_Cetanu> How do you set up a different virtual server on apache2 and ubuntu server edition, with a pc on a local network, no dns server and only one ip address (So I think with different ports)? Feel free to direct me to a tutorial or advice on using webmin
<FADANI> hello
<erUSUL> !minimal | Arimoto
<ubottu> Arimoto: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<FADANI> anyone here
<guntbert> Yautja_Cetanu: please ask in #ubuntu-server - I suppose you will have more success there
<candyban> erUSUL, is there a way to tweak the disks? like there used to be ? hdparm -d1 /dev/hd*
<ZykoticK9> !webmin > Yautja_Cetanu
<ubottu> Yautja_Cetanu, please see my private message
<erUSUL> candyban: via kernel parameters you can force some settings
<PyroPhelia> quick question, i'm about to build a pretty beefy system that's going to need 3-4 monitors.  With the current release of drivers, who supports linux better; nVidia or ati?
<candyban> erUSUL, sysctl or bootparams?
<purpzey> I manually stopped samba, will it still start again at my next boot?
<erUSUL> candyban: bootparams
<Arimoto> erUSUL: thanks
<candyban> erUSUL, wow ... great improvement that unification ... thanks ...now I know where to start looking for my tweaks
<Gaudi> hello
<erUSUL> candyban: what's the problem exactly? low dma mode?
<Gaudi> can someone help me with the md5sum file?
<Red_HamsterX> What are you trying to do, Gaudi?
<ZykoticK9> purpzey, it should
<Gaudi> Red_HamsterX: checking if the iso I downloaded is not corrupted
<candyban> erUSUL, I'm having only 6MB/s throughput (it's syncing my md device of 120GB which is going to take about 4 more hours)
<purpzey> ZykoticK9: Thanks.
<ZykoticK9> PyroPhelia, i would strongly recommend Nvidia (but I'm sure others would disagree)
<serenitysman> how do i get xchat to store different networks
<Red_HamsterX> Gaudi, where are you getting stuck?
<erUSUL> candyban: check dmesg
<candyban> md: minimum _guaranteed_  speed: 1000 KB/sec/disk ... md: using maximum available idle IO bandwidth (but not more than 200000 KB/sec) for recovery.
<Gaudi> Red_HamsterX: someone gave me this page http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows, but I am afraid I can't completely understand it
<serenitysman> anyone willing to help me, i new to ubuntu
<Red_HamsterX> So, Gaudi, you are currently using Windows, right?
<Gaudi> Red_HamsterX: I already downloaded the file, opened the command prompt but I do not how to keep
<jackbrown> anybody there ?
<jackbrown> i need a little help
<ZykoticK9> serenitysman, what do you mean "store different networks"?  Are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<Gaudi> Red_HamsterX: yes because I am installing Linux on my laptop, and the last iso I downloaded was corrupted
<guntbert> !ask | jackbrown
<ubottu> jackbrown: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gaudi> Red_HamsterX: and the computer I am right now got Vista cuz is the family computer
<candyban> erUSUL, I remember that using hdparm -d1 used to increase performance quite a bit (going from 3-5 MB/s to 20+MB/s)
<Arimoto> !Alternate CD
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Red_HamsterX> Okay, Gaudi, where did you save the file given on the first line of the post? ("C:\programs\md5sum.exe" or something along those lines)
<jackbrown> i'm experiencing problem installing my webcam drivers http://www.cranked.me/2008/05/how-to-install-sony-vaio-vgn-fz21m.html when i follow the  instruction they start to works but they stops then
<robindekker> hallo
<Gaudi> Red_HamsterX: I already moved it to system32 as the post says
<Red_HamsterX> Gaudi, try typing "md5sum" by itself and press return. Let me know the gist of what it says.
<erUSUL> candyban: dmesg should say what dma mode the disk are being set to
<ayush_aggrwl> k
<Gaudi> Red_HamsterX: No such file
<serenitysman> ZykoticK9 XChat 2.8.6
<serenitysman> A multiplatform IRC Client
<serenitysman> Linux 2.6.31-19-generic [i686/1.00GHz/SMP]
<serenitysman> Charset: UTF-8 Renderer: Pango
<serenitysman> Compiled: Aug  6 2009
<FloodBot1> serenitysman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mneptok> !pastebin > serenitysman
<ubottu> serenitysman, please see my private message
<Red_HamsterX> Gaudi, your problem, then, is that system32 is not in PATH. Type the following two commands: "C:" "cd \Windows\system32"
<Red_HamsterX> Gaudi, once that's done, try running "md5sum" again.
<ZykoticK9> serenitysman, so click on "XChat" and then "Network List" - under the heading Networks are the settings for your various networks you connect too
<Gaudi> Red_HamsterX, I am on system32 I just did that
<serenitysman> k
<nightfrog> serenitysman: there is an #xchat channel
<Red_HamsterX> Gaudi, type 'dir md5sum*'. Make sure it shows that 'md5sum.exe' is in the same directory you're looking at.
<serenitysman> ok
<candyban> ata1: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xffa0 irq 14 ... ata2: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15
<Gaudi> Red_HamsterX, 1 file md5sum.exe
<hannar> which channel is appropriate to ask questions on the apache config files in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> candyban: well udm33 it is. pretty low for nowadays. what type of disk are w talking about ?
<vuf> i created a samba share in the ubuntu desktop, but it is read only. how do i make it writable?
<guntbert> hannar: probably #ubuntu-server (for ubuntu related questions) or else #httpd
<hannar> thanx guntbert
<Sa[i]nT> How do I zip something into little files?
<Red_HamsterX> Gaudi, try ".\md5sum.exe"
<guntbert> hannar: Good luck :-)
<Gaudi> Red_HamsterX, no such file
<Sa[i]nT> Like multiple files.
<blakkheim> Sa[i]nT: 7z would be better for that
<candyban> erUSUL, ata1.00: ATA-5: WDC WD1200JB-00CRA1, 17.07W17, max UDMA/100 ... ata2.01: ATA-7: SAMSUNG SP1614N, TM100-24, max UDMA/100
<eirjewoir> Ubuntu sucks cock
<erUSUL> candyban: could help seing the entire dmesg
<Red_HamsterX> I'm afraid you're beyond my knowledge of Windows, then, Gaudi, but you can find GUI-based MD5sum utilities pretty easily.
<axisys> stefaan: virtualization is enabled in bios.. just checked
<Gaudi> Red_HamsterX, well is there another way to check if my iso is corrupt?
<Gaudi> cuz I don't really feel like wasting cds
<Red_HamsterX> Also, Gaudi, the CD has a "check CD for defects" option, if you don't mind using the disc or mounting it in Virtualbox.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Gaudi, md5 sum
<Gaudi> Red_HamsterX: I am going to burn it, hopefully it will run properly
<Red_HamsterX> BluesKaj-Laptop, we're working off of http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Gaudi> BluesKaj-Laptop, I am having troubles with that on Windows, any ideas?
<guntbert> Gaudi: you can download a gui version too: winmd5sum (that is even on portableapps)
<candyban> erUSUL, http://www.pastebin.com/d9af3d50
<jackbrown> hey?  i found a guide about installing webcam on my 9.10 http://www.tomfotherby.com/blog/index.php/2010/01/ubuntu-9-10-on-a-sony-vaio-vgn-ar51e/ could anybody help me ?
<lantizia> Has anyone managed to fix the (possibly OpenAL related) sound issues with OpenArena!?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> guntbert, exactly , was just going to suggest that
<Gaudi> guntbert, BluesKaj-Laptop, I am already burning it, lets hope I am not wasting another cd lol
 * Gaudi is starving
<guntbert> Gaudi: well it is your CD ...
<Gaudi> guntbert, out of my desperation I started the burning process before you suggested that. Will try next time
<BluesKaj-Laptop> I used that gui app to check my first kubuntu install ...brings back newb memories and i'm still learning
<Gaudi> !commands | Gaudi
<ubottu> Gaudi, please see my private message
<ian45> hello
<Gaudi> I am a newbie right now, not more than 5 hours under ubuntu (few days but been busy with school)
<axisys> anyone knows how to make freebsd64 bit guest os on my ubuntu 32bit host recognize the cpu long mode?
<erUSUL> candyban: it detects the controler as only capable of udma33 dunno why
<candyban> erUSUL, even with udma33, it should go up to 20MB ...
<candyban> erUSUL, [====>................]  recovery = 21.6% (24187776/111964928) finish=223.0min speed=6557K/sec
<andrea66> è possibile vedere le seriali?
<erUSUL> candyban: pata_serverworks weird controller
<xiong> When a wifi connection is made or lost, a notice pops up. Can I suppress this distraction?
<Gaudi> !it | andrea66
<ubottu> andrea66: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<guntbert> !piracy | andrea66
<ubottu> andrea66: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<andrea66> ok
<Gaudi> lol at all the languages of FloodBot1
<Gaudi> I mean ubottu, and no more ot on my part
<erUSUL> candyban: 33 MBits/s ---> ~4 MiB/s
<vuf> how do i make a samba share writable through the gui? "read only" checkbox appears to be missing (ubuntu 9.10)
<candyban> erUSUL, Is that 33/66/100/150 Mbit? I always though MByte
<Gaudi> vuf, have you tried the gksu nautilus command?
<juniorbatista> OLá.
<sebrock> hey, Im looking for a lightweight tcp-forwarding proxy with authentication. I was looking at squid but decided it is to big. Any tips?
<vuf> Gaudi, it's the connecting client that does not have write access
<nathan7> netcat and a shell script
<gio> ~Viper@ip24-172-208-87.adsl2.static.versatel.nl
<plecebo> why is the op called flood bot?
<Gaudi> vuf, then I am afraid that's under my knowledge, ask in the channel again they might be able to help you
<nathan7> plecebo: It kills peoples flooding in
<jrib> plecebo: he prevents floods and is a bot...
<plecebo> gotca
<plecebo> bout to say
<h00ked> hi
<gio> st
<gio> mailto:Hari@hsunda3-1.lsu.edu
<candyban> erUSUL, according to wikipedia it is MB/s not Mbit
<guntbert> gio:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Migi32> I'm a developer of an open-source game that's in the ubuntu repo's. We're about to release a new version, but I don't have a clue how we should get that .deb in the repo's updated. Ideas?
<backslash7> hey folks - I'm running Ubuntu on my mediacenter and have it set up to automatically log in a user. how do I run a script after the user has been logged in? I tried /etc/gdm/PostLogin/Default, the usual .xinitrc/.xsession/.bash_profile but neither of them seem to work - sorry for this silly question but I just can't seem to figure it out...
<Alan502> Hello :) I'm trying to add a ratpoison sesion to ubuntu netbook remix. Could someone help me? I know ubuntu should add by defult the ratposion session but mine didn't
<xangua> Migi32: well i use getdeb repositories to get the latest version of some apps and games; ask there
<xangua> !google getdeb
<harleypig> -!- No results found
<backslash7> X needs to be already running (I want to xauth + for personal use)
<Migi32> xangua, k thx, I will
<h00ked> at zije gentoo ubuntu je sracka
<Alan502> can someone help me please?
<phantomgraph> Ello all, anyone have some advice on sharing printers from a Ubuntu box to winblows?
<guntbert> !please | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<xangua> Migi32: well of course the updates there are only aviable to the ones that use getdeb
<plecebo> anyways i run ubuntu on 9.10 and i want to install python 3 and python 3 idel  first off i installed python 3.0 using software center but when i try to install its idel i get an error
<erUSUL> Migi32: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<Alan502> guntbert:
<plecebo> i run it on a mac book
<thevor> Hey I am having trouble updating. Anytime I try to update I get an error message related to Cairo dock, which is no longer installed on my computer. This is the error message: http://www.pastebin.org/94239
<Alan502> guntbert: I'm just trying to add an X session :( ratpoison
<erUSUL> Migi32: you can also allways maintain your own ppa
<Migi32> erUSUL, thx
<PyroPhelia> this is a stupid question I know, but, besides the oled keybaords, has anybody ever seen a erginomic keyboard that doens't have a bunch of windows spam all over it?
<erUSUL> !ppa | Migi32
<ubottu> Migi32: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<candyban> backslash7, try .xsessionrc ?
<guntbert> Alan502: we read that - yes - no need to repeat quickly
<Migi32> erUSUL, I know we can do that, but about 50% of our gamers know about us by browsing through the Ubuntu Software Center
<Alan502> guntbert: okay
<erUSUL> Migi32: ok :)
<backslash7> candyban: I read stuff about Ubuntu 9.10 switching from .xsession to something else for some reason? Which .* file am I supposed to use now. kinda fucking confusing right?
<guntbert> !language | backslash7
<ubottu> backslash7: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<plecebo> my error says i may be missing a neccesary packadge or else one is conflicting
<candyban> backslash7, you can also use .xprofile (apparently)
<jcurran> anyone here have an intel brookdale and have compiz working in karmic?  I already went back to driver 2.4, but compiz just shows white screen when enabled.
<semitones> hey, what do I need to do so that my linux shares show up in windows' "Network Places?"
<Mynewnicj> off topic: smart question:) a NightElf offers to buy your soul. What is your price? And what if he was called "Leegolas"?
<thevor> Hey I am having trouble updating. Anytime I try to update I get an error message related to Cairo dock, which is no longer installed on my computer. This is the error message: http://www.pastebin.org/94239   Does anyone have any ideas?
<tr101> semi did you create a share point on linux yet?
<guntbert> Mynewnicj: don't post intentionally off topic stuff here
<phantomgraph> Um - I need some help for some reason after I upgraded Cups so  my winblows machines can see my printer
<blakkheim> thevor: looks like that repository isn't working
<thevor> blackkeim: But the thing is I don't even have cairo dock anymore.
<semitones> window 2
<phantomgraph> Semi : mabey same problem?
<blakkheim> thevor: remove it from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<thevor> is that "gedit" ?
<Alan502> Can someone help me adding an X session?
<idespinner> thevor, remove the cairo repository
<backslash7> candyban: .xsessionrc doesn't seem to work for me, is that normal?
<semitones> how do you switch windows in weechat
<phantomgraph> tr101 : same as Semi's prob?
<blakkheim> thevor: you can use gedit or vi or nano or whatever you like, but edit it with sudo
<candyban> backslash7, dunno ... just got it from http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1130521.html :)
<tr101> correct sounds like a basic security permissions issue
<thevor> blackkeim: Can I just delete them through file manageR?
<blakkheim> thevor: no
<thevor> blackkeim: Anyway to do it through gui?
<Moster> i want an sftp server for my ubuntu desktop - is it open-ssh ?
<blakkheim> thevor: i just told you that you could use any editor you like to edit the file
<blakkheim> Moster: openssh-server
<Sa[i]nT> How do you split a 7z file into multiple pieces?
<tr101> brb
<blakkheim> Sa[i]nT: man 7z
<Alan502> semitones: you should be able to see the windows up
<Moster> hm, i already installed that and have ssh access
<datacrusher> hi everyone, iv just downloaded the ati driver from the site, on a 9.10 ubuntu fresh install. iv started the .run driver but i got this error: " ./devault_policy.sh does not support version" .... make sure that the version is being correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<jcurran> semitones:  I is a lot easier to just put the files in /var/www and host a server (visit your linux ip).  You might need to run "sudo chown -Rv www-data:www-data /var/www/" after putting the files in that directory and also /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start"
<guntbert> thevor: if you use gedit: type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<backslash7> candyban: hmm according to that post .xsessionrc should be fine... im glad im not the only one getting confused by all the changes :P
<datacrusher> how do i install this driver?
<blakkheim> Moster: sftp is built into openssh
<elengp> my God ! so many people
<thevor> guntbert: I've never used it before. I'm using ubuntu 9.10, not sure what to do.
<elengp> me too
<semitones> jcurran: but that wouldn't allow read/write access..
<elengp> guntbert
<blakkheim> thevor: how did you originally add that repository?
<foxjazz> is there a gnome linux version that runs under windows?
<thevor> blakkheim: it was added when I installed cairo.
<xiong> When a wifi connection is made or lost, a notice pops up. Can I suppress this distraction?
<blakkheim> thevor: well it needs to be removed from your sources
<blakkheim> thevor: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<elengp> hey guntbert, let's chat?
<blakkheim> thevor: then look for that line for cairo and remove it, save the file, and run sudo aptitude update
<idespinner> foxjazz, are you referring to a gnome equivalent to KDE for windows?
<backslash7> candyban: .xprofile finally worked, very odd. thanks a lot for your help
<guntbert> !ot | elengp sorry no
<ubottu> elengp sorry no: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<foxjazz> idespinner: not sure... maybe
<Alan502> Can someone help me adding an X session? Ubuntu doesn't add ratpoison when i install it fromt the repositories :/
<jrib> Alan502: have you checked if the package contains the session file?
<idespinner> foxjazz, look here http://windows.kde.org/
<Alan502> jrib: no, i just sudo apt-get install ratpoison
<phantomgraph> Anyone know if their is a better place to get IRC help on sharing connections (specifically printers) with windows?
<jrib> Alan502: that's what I would do
<thevor> blakkeim: How do I save it?
<blakkheim> thevor: ctrl+x,y
<Alan502> jrib: i did, but ubuntu doesn't add the session by default. A friend helped me adding it the last time. I don't remember what was in the file or why did i place it.
<phantomgraph> From a Ubuntu machine, and with out having to shell out $..
<Alan502> jrib: thoug
<jrib> Alan502: so does the package provide it or not?
<foxjazz> tx, installing now
<mattius> hello again
<Alan502> jrib: what do you exactly mean?
<Adriancr> kien esta conectado?
<phantomgraph> Ello mattius
<Alan502> jrib: i sudo apt-get install ratpoison but it did not add the session
<jrib> Alan502: check if the package contains the session file.  It either does and gdm isn't using it or it doesn't.
<Alan502> jrib: where should i look for the session file?
<Alan502> !es | Adriancr
<Adriancr> hello
<jrib> Alan502: dpkg -L will list a package's contents
<ubottu> Adriancr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Alan502> jrib: dpkg -L ratpoison?
<jrib> Alan502: yes. I think they end up in /usr/share/xsessions/ usually.
<mattius> can anyone help me get my Belkin Wireless FD5070 wireless usb adapter on Ubuntu 9.14?
<thevor> blakkeim:Thank you so much
<adambuntu> hey a bit of help converting videos to wmv from vob
<adambuntu> i need a utility that will do it
<Alan502> jrib: thanks thanks, im going to look at it
<Adriancr> ola
<ubuntu> yo
<jrib> Alan502: if the package doesn't provide one at all, I would check bugs.ubuntu.com for an existing bug or explanation.  Then after reading the /why/ I would decide how best to solve the problem.  One option, depending on what the bug tracker says, would be to create my own .desktop session file based on an existing one in /usr/share/xsessions/
<adambuntu> can someone give me a utility that will rip from dvd to wmv?
<Adriancr> hi
<Adriancr> hello
<ojii> is there a way to disable the F1->Help keyboard shortcut? That 'help' actually freezes my system instead of helping me....
<jrib> Alan502: here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ratpoison/+bug/69155
<jrib> ojii: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts possibly
<Adriancr> ugly ojii
<ojii> jr974: already tried
<ojii> there's no help shortcut there
<jeroen> is this a dutch site or do I have to talk english?
<ojii> Adriancr: ?
<Tiggers> I just installed a PCI wireless network card into my LAMP server and got it to detect using ndiswrapper, but I can't get it to actually connect to the wireless when I do "sudo dhclient wlan2"
<guntbert> !en | jeroen
<ubottu> jeroen: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jrib> ojii: you're talking about outside of gnome-terminal, right?
<ojii> jrib: in terminal would be a start (how do i clear a shortcut, rather than just overriding it with a new one?), but I mean in general
<jrib> ojii: backspace
<ojii> I get random 'help' windows popping up killing my system
<Adriancr> i'm spanish
<ojii> is there like a single package with this help stuff in it so i can just ditch it once and for all?
<jeroen> how do I connect my samsung soul (u900) to ubuntu?
<xenocampanoli> rails gem problem
<olabaz> hey
<Adriancr> what is te server spanish?
<jrib> Adriancr: /join #ubuntu-es
<Adriancr> the*
<olabaz> I just installed ubuntu with "into windows" option
<Adriancr> thnk you
<Alan502> Adriancr: there's an ubuntu channel in spanish, there's even a channel for Costa Rica. There's also a channel for us, Central Americans
<Adriancr> thank you
<Alan502> !es | Adriancr
<ubottu> Adriancr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<runes> Question: Is there a restriction on embedding the fonts that came with the Ubuntu distro in html pages?
<olabaz> and I"m trying to get an irc client installed, can someone help me
<mattius> exit
<militant> quick question.  any risks or issues to be aware of when changing swappiness?  just a laptop i use pidgin and chrome and some terminals on
<blakkheim> olabaz: open terminal, sudo aptitude install irssi
<jrib> olabaz: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<markl_> what kernel release is Lucid using?
<maromar> hi
<jrib> !lucid | markl_
<ubottu> markl_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<maromar> hi
<jrib> militant: I don't see any risk other than your system swapping more or less
<olabaz> blakkheim, thank you but how come xchat doesn't work?
<blakkheim> olabaz: it would be the same command, just replace irssi with xchat
<rolsworth> why does flash use so much of the cpu compared to windows
<blakkheim> rolsworth: it's proprietary and unoptimized
<jrib> rolsworth: you'd have to ask adobe
<maromar> any female here ?
<Moster> so as i've set up open-ssh server already and can connect with PuTTY - should I just be able to connect with sftp with FileZilla ? or do i need to configure the server first ?
<olabaz> blakkheim, ok, I was doing "sudo apt-get install xchat" what's the difference (I'm new to linux)
<jrib> Moster: should be able to connect
<blakkheim> olabaz: aptitude and apt-get are almost the same, but aptitude is a bit "smarter" and i  prefer to use it. either one will be ok.
<jrib> maromar: this channel is for ubuntu support questions only
<Adriancr> hello of new
<militant> blakkheim: i always use apt-get.  i never use aptitude or synaptic.  should i?
<runes> The reason I ask about embedding fonts on a Ubuntu server? I do not want to get sued by Ubuntu when users hit the page and it asks them to download a font
<keyboardtalk> What is a good sound mixer for Ubuntu?
<blakkheim> militant: that's up to you
<olabaz> blakkheim, ok thanks
<blakkheim> olabaz: np
<scivi> runes i think your safe :)
<jrib> runes: check the licences on the individual fonts...
<Roasted> I have murrine installed on two ubuntu computers, yet one renders a theme nicely whereas the other looks like its a 1970 theme. The only thing is I noticed in the repo, the machine working right has "GIT" listed in the version of murrine. what is this?
<xangua> Roasted: are the bothe the same version of ubuntu¿'
<runes> scivi, jrib thanx..what with the grey area of font licencing I just want to avoid problems down the road
<xangua> are both*
<Roasted> xangua, yes
<Roasted> xangua, except 32 vs 64 bit, but both 9.10
<scivi> runes  ubuntu comes as standered fully free (as in free speech)
<jrib> runes: getting real legal advice or at least reading the licences yourself is preferrable to asking for a legal opinion from some strangers on irc imo
<scivi> if im wrong could sum1 correct me
<datacrusher> is there a quick shortcut to show my desktop?
<datacrusher> as windows _ d on windows
<jrib> datacrusher: check system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<xenocampanoli> It looks like rails on Ubuntu Server is failing from an old mysql:  !!! The bundled mysql.rb driver has been removed from Rails 2.2. Please install the mysql gem and try again: gem install mysql.
<runes> thanx scivi, jrib I figured I would start here and get pointers before asking the legal dept at ubuntu
<atx> hey guys, any suggestions on changing the colors in ls -l?
<Roasted> any ideas guys?
<jrib> runes: there may be restrictions on some fonts.  For example, you may have to bundle them with the licence.  I don't know
<jrib> atx: LS_COLORS
<scivi> runes u want canonical http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html check this out
<atx> LS_COLORS is there a file?
<jrib> atx: (see the dircolors command)
<dabaR> what is that command that reconfigures a package, like to switch between kdm and gdm...
<MenZa> dabaR: dpkg-reconfigure.
<jrib> atx: LS_COLORS is an environment variable
<runes> nice link scivi  looking at it now
<adambuntu> how do i see my drives and their locations?
<dabaR> MenZa: thanks.
<adambuntu> ls?
<datacrusher> thanks jrib
<MenZa> adambuntu: sudo fdisk -l will show you your partitions.
<adambuntu> MenZa, including my usb drive?
<jrib> adambuntu: Places menu.  Or « mount » if you want something in a shell
<scivi> there are other free licences and u may want to check out a few others
<MenZa> adambuntu: aye.
<adambuntu> thanks
<xiong> When a wifi connection is made or lost, a notice pops up. Can I suppress this distraction?
<devilsadvocate> adambuntu, mount, or cat /etc/mtab, for mounted filesystems, sudo fdisk -l for all the available partitions
<olabaz> I installed xchat and irss where did irss go?
<MenZa> olabaz: irssi is run from a terminal.
<keyboardtalk> What is a good sound mixer for Ubuntu?
<olabaz> ah
<Moster> i get a connection timed out when trying to connect with filezilla client to my openssh server
<runes> scivi FOUND IT !!!!!   http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#FontException  for font consideration  I could put the licence infomation into my site
<ikonia> Moster: what's it trying to connect with scp / ftp ?
<Moster> sftp
<jrib> runes: there exist other licences too.
<olabaz> MenZa: I don't like irrsi how do I exit it from the terminal and then delete it?
<ikonia> Moster: try using a terminal based sftp client to get better error output
<ikonia> Moster: check the access log also
<MenZa> olabaz: /quit, then sudo apt-get remove irssi.
<Semitones> how do I connect to windows shares (using lubuntu)
<Moster> there is a logontype setting in FZ: Anon, Normal, Ask, Interactive, Account.
<Grufle> I'm having problems with empathy and my mic on an acer aspire one 150 on a fresh ubuntu 9.10 install with all updates applied. Sound recorder works but when I make a call to a Gtalk account it doesn't register any sound
<Grufle> tried with Skype too
<Grufle> same problem
<olabaz> MenZa: ah, says "unable to unlock administration directory..."
<MenZa> olabaz: Then you have a package manager (update-manager, synaptic, apt-get, aptitude) running elsewhere.
<Grufle> I've tried messing around with alsamixer but to no avail
<schgoddie> hi, since yesterday my mailman do not send mail anymore :o( - ubuntu-server 9.04 package dovecot-postfix
<schgoddie> /var/log/mailman/smtp-failture got tons of code 450 errors and a strange mail-address
<MenZa> schgoddie: You may have more luck in #ubuntu-server
<magn3ts> I tried to upgrade to nvidia 195 and now my computer will not boot past "isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards"
<olabaz> MenZa: oh ok.  Also before I was trying "sudo apt-get install xchat" and it wouldn't work, then I did "sudo aptitude install xchat" and it did
<schgoddie> MenZa: ah, iĺl try
<SteveG> How can I get gcc-4.4 for Ubuntu 9.04?
<ikonia> SteveG: is there a package for it ?
<MenZa> olabaz: The above error code indicates that a package manager is running elsewhere. Only one is allowed to run at any given point. If one crashes, you can kill it with sudo killall -9 <program name>
<SteveG> ikonia: not that I can tell...
<SteveG> ikonia: apt-get install gcc gets 4.3
<ikonia> SteveG: doesn't look like it's available from the official repo's then
<ikonia> SteveG: so that's the package that's available
<ikonia> SteveG: it's available in 9.10
<olabaz> MenZa: yes but before when I was trying to install irssi and xchat, "sudo apt-get install " would say "cannot find packages"
<SteveG> Is 9.04 karmic?
<MenZa> olabaz: That makes no sense.
<ikonia> SteveG: no
<Moster> my ssh connection is unbelievably slow
<TheMozart> hi
<magn3ts> any ideas for me
<ikonia> SteveG: 9.10 is karmic
<ikonia> Moster: the common problem for that is lack of reverse dns
<TheMozart> magn3ts: whats wrong?
<SteveG> ikonia: okay, thanks...
<magn3ts> TheMozart, I tried to upgrade to nvidia 195 and now my computer will not boot past "isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards"
<SteveG> ikonia: and I suppose a 9.10 pkg won't install on 9.04?
<ikonia> SteveG: correct
<MenZa> SteveG: It might, but chances are with gcc, you'll run into dependency hell.
<TheMozart> magn3ts: have you tried booting older kernel?
<magn3ts> TheMozart: actually I take back the last part. if I boot in recovery mode or with silent quiet splash turned off it boots to there. If I boot normally X flicks on then stops
<SteveG> MenZa: right, ok
<magn3ts> TheMozart: uh not yet
<Moster> hmmm...I'm using PuTTY from Vista...and I'm connecting using the IP address not hostname.....any idea if that still holds ?
<TheMozart> magn3ts: ok
<MenZa> SteveG: http://packages.ubuntu.com -- it's not a *great* idea, but if you need it, you can compare the dependencies for the two different versions.
<Etu> Whats the channel for 10.04?
<MenZa> SteveG: In fact, I'd recommend against it.
<MenZa> Etu: #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> Moster: yes
<SteveG> MenZa: I'll prob just try to upgrade to 9.10
<Etu> thx
<MenZa> SteveG: THAT is what I recommend :)
<Moster> ikonia: you got any references ?
<ikonia> Moster: what do you mean, any references ?
<adambuntu> hey guys, can you suggest a .vob to wmv converter?
<SteveG> I wish ubuntu would either just stick with the version numbers or the names... I can't keep both straight
<ikonia> SteveG: they do, 9.04, 9.10
<magn3ts> adambuntu: why on earth do you want to convert to WMV. Also, handbrake or VLC would work well
<Moster> should i just google aboubt the reverse DNS being a cause of the slowdown?
<Moster> known prob ?
<olabaz> i'll be back
<ikonia> Moster: it's a common factor in a slow ssh connect
<SteveG> ikonia: right, but which one is karma, lucid, dapper, jaunty, etc...
<adambuntu> magn3ts, i need to stream from my media center pc upstairs to my xbox. it wont do it now because vob cant be transferred or seen by my x
<ikonia> SteveG: 9.04 is jaunty, 9.10 is karmic, 10.04 is lucid
<Semitones> hey you know you you can go to places>network> and see windows shares? are there any other programs that do this besides nautillus
<sagaci> SteveG: the names are moreso for the development cycle, numbers are for the final releases
<magn3ts> adambuntu: do you have a upnp media server picked out?
<adambuntu> magn3ts, i am using media center 2005 for it.
<magn3ts> adambuntu: but you want to transcode in ubuntu?
<magn3ts> seems silly when wmv decoding support is even a rarity in ubuntu, let alone encoding
<adambuntu> magn3ts, i am going to set up a virtual with 9.10 and stream it
<magn3ts> adambuntu: what? you're using media center 2005 for what? and using ubuntu for what?
<magn3ts> adambuntu: just convert the vob -> wmv in windows and cut ubuntu out
<adambuntu> magn3ts, media center doesnt have a media server thats free that will do it.
<magn3ts> adambuntu: its built into windows dude
<adambuntu> magn3ts, and i could do that but i still need a converter
<magn3ts> adambuntu: if you're using windows, it will stream to the xbox
<adambuntu> magn3ts, not vob
<magn3ts> right, but why move the file to ubuntu, convert and then move it back, especially since Handbrake is fast ,available for windows and will likely support wmv in windows
<magn3ts> Semitones: you can mount samba shares on the command line, there may even be a gui tool for it
<Mononofu> Do you have any idea why my DVI output suddenly stopped working on Ubuntu and during booting? It still works in Windows >.> (currently, I'm using the VGA signal from my DVI port - this is the only way to get video output in ubuntu now)
<adambuntu> magn3ts, doesnt handbrake convert to ipod format only really?
<magn3ts> adambuntu: no
<adambuntu> magn3ts, i will check out handbrake
<magn3ts> adambuntu: it only has a default profile for an ipod
<Semitones> Magn3ts, thanks, that's half the battle
<magn3ts> adambuntu: http://www.google.com/search?q=handbrake+xbox+360&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<adambuntu> magn3ts, thanks
<magn3ts> Semitones: what do you mean?
<Melancholic> hello, all! I have setup vsftpd. allow anon. set chown_upload_mode=0777 but after crating directory can not open it. Could you help me please with configuring vsftpd?
<xjiro1> i'm using the nautilus action configuration utility, what do i do for my path/action when i want to do "echo '%M' | xclip" ?
<Semitones> magn3ts, I'm not sure what they're called/where they're located
<magn3ts> Semitones: oh. uh there are smb explorers. don't know the names of any though
<Guest19495> hello
<queso> If I'm going to back up wine before attempting to install something that I'm not sure is going to work, is it sufficient to just copy the ~/.wine/ directory?
<Guest19495> Should be
<Mononofu> yes
<queso> Guest19495, Mononofu: Great, thank you :)
<RedNifre> I can't access irc.gnome.org server? Why is this? Where can I find a good #gedit channel?
<Guest19495> Does anyone know where to get the original creeper worm (1970's)
<Guest19495> I want it for a collection
<n16h7f0x> can i display an image in console?
<RedNifre> Also, why the f*** do the the tiny tray icons (sound, wifi etc.) move to the right of the clock and shutdown menu? I can't move them back since they are unmovable. And I don't want to reset my top bar every time I connect my PC to a TV, since it is very customized. What should I do?
<magn3ts> n16h7f0x: cat. :) not graphically
<n16h7f0x> grrr
<magn3ts> RedNifre: ditch gnome-panel :/
<n16h7f0x> and graphycaly?
<RedNifre> magn3ts: what would be an alternative? Using KDE? :-/
<magn3ts> RedNifre: I only use avant-window-navigator with no gnome-panel
<idespinner> RedNifre, with ubuntu, kde isnt really an option...
<RedNifre> is gnome.org down, or am I the only one who can't access that server?
<evilim> ok, lets try this here.
<merlin2049er> hi, i just formatted a new drive using ext4 , how do i get it to mount automatically?
<Blackcamaro8> gnome.org is working fine for me, ReNifre.
<Mononofu> merlin2049er: create an entry in /etc/fstab
<xjiro1> http://downorisitjustme.com/
<EvilAIM> So, I have Apache2 up.  I want to change the listenport from port 80 to 85 to bypass my ISP's port blocks.  Once I've done it and restarted apache2, and go to http://localhost:85/ it gives me NOT FOUND.  It's weird, cause the files are still there.  Anyone?
<RedNifre> Also, I just found out that Ubuntu's default setting is such that EVERY USER CAN SEE EVERY OTHER USERS HOME DIRECTORY. Why the hell is this? This seems utterly insane to me.
<merlin2049er> ok i got the file open
<merlin2049er> is there any quick info on adding an entry to fstab
<thermionicvalve> 13 hundred and 81 ppl ... oh my !!
<EvilAIM> Yes, but none of which are active
<EvilAIM> haha
<Semitones> !info pyNeighborhoor
<jrib> RedNifre: nothing really wrong with it.  Make your home private if you wish to do so
<ubottu> Package pyNeighborhoor does not exist in karmic
<Mononofu> merlin2049er: well, first of all you need to know the devicename of your partition
<RedNifre> jrib: I think it should be private by default. Why should other people be able to read my files? What's the reasoning behind this?
<OerHeks> EvilAIM, does your provider block incomming ports 1-1024 ?
<Mononofu> or the uuid
<magn3ts> sigh, another thing ubuntu has changed--- where do the grub cfg files lie?
<candyban> magn3ts, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Sensiva> magn3ts /boot/grub/grub.cfg and /etc/default/grub
<MenZa> !grub2 | magn3ts
<ubottu> magn3ts: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jrib> RedNifre: the assumption being made by default is people want to share files by default
<thermionicvalve> Wissen Sie was " thermionicvalve bebeutet!!
<jrib> -default
<EvilAIM> OerHeks: negative, but I'm not worried about external, it's the internal that's not working
<magn3ts> MenZa: why on earth are grub2 packages versioned as 1.97?
<MenZa> magn3ts: I dunno, ask -motu.
<rww> ubottu: grub2 | magn3ts
<ubottu> magn3ts: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MenZa> rww: love | MenZa
<jrib> RedNifre: both are reasonable defaults.  So a choice was made...
<magn3ts> Even Windows protects home dirs from each other if the users aren't admins
<EvilAIM> I'm thinking that, since I've changed the port... the apache is now looking in another directory instead of var/www.
<OerHeks> EvilAIM, did you restart apache, after altering the port number ?
<EvilAIM> Yes
<MenZa> magn3ts: Then change your /home permissions to 700.
<olabaz> so there was a little thing on the panel and I accidentally removed it and I want it back.  It was the thing all the way to the right that gives you options to turn off or log off
<MenZa> olabaz: Right-click the panel -> Add to Panel
<magn3ts> hopefully its not that way for ubuntu-server
<olabaz> MenZa: I'm not sure which one it is
<EvilAIM> OerHeks: I just did it again to double check.  Still a NOT FOUND error
<rodman1234> Enter text here...how do i uninstall ubuntu
<Klurk> Hi everyone
<jrib> rodman1234: are you going to install another OS?
<MenZa> magn3ts: I can confirm that is, indeed, the case with 9.10-server.
<magn3ts> Sensiva: both of those files tell me not to edit them. I'm looking for the menu.lst file
<MenZa> magn3ts: See the link ubottu sent you.
<magn3ts> MenZa: duh, sorry.
<magn3ts> will do
<Sensiva> magn3ts menu.lst doesn't exist in grub2, please read the wiki article
<MenZa> magn3ts: grub uses a much more sane configuration format now -- you edit a file, then invoke "sudo update-grub" which writes it to the grub file.
<rodman1234> can anyone help me please
<Sensiva> !grub | magn3ts
<ubottu> magn3ts: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<magn3ts> :P thanks. I'm reading now
<MenZa> magn3ts: The chances of stuff breaking because of a simple misplaced space or whatever is much small this way; I'd assume it validates it and produces an error if the syntax is wrong.
<magn3ts> MenZa: makes a lot of sense
<Roasted> How do I install murrine GIT? I have a theme on two Karmic machines and one looks bad, the other looks good. The theme needs the Murrine engine. Both have Murrine. Only difference is, synaptic has Murrine-GIT listed in the machine that looks better. Why is that? Where can I get the GIT Murrine??
<rodman1234> or reformat the hard drive so i can install xp
<EvilAIM> This is fuckin' weird
<merlin2049er> should i include any options while mounting the ext4 drive
<Semitones> !language | EvilAIM
<ubottu> EvilAIM: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rodman1234> helpppppppppppppppppppp
<RedNifre> OMG: This channel has 42 + 1337 users!
<magn3ts> !ask | rodman1234
<ubottu> rodman1234: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scivi> merlin if you dont know then probobly no
<rodman1234> i did
<scivi> is it your first install
<EvilAIM> That is REALLY weird
<magn3ts> rodman1234: all I see is "or reformat the hard drive so I can install xp"
<magn3ts> rodman1234: can you repeat your problem/question. thansk
<RedNifre> Still can't connect to gnome.org. It always times out.
<rodman1234> need to unistall ubuntu
<magn3ts> rodman1234: there's no such thing, just reinstall windows or whatever other OS
<RedNifre> Does gnome.org require a special port? (I'm using 6667 by default)
<magn3ts> RedNifre: try irc.gimp.org
<rodman1234>  no older computer want to install xp
<Tiggers> I just installed a PCI wireless network card into my LAMP server and got it to detect using ndiswrapper, but I can't get it to actually connect to the wireless when I do "sudo dhclient wlan2"
<RedNifre> magn3ts: That one works and it has a gedit channel. Weird.
<rodman1234> then how do i get rid of ubuntu
<Semitones> Tiggers, network manager doens't work?
<Klurk> I wonder why my cam ins't functionnal with chatroulette, but it's ok with Skype, Cheese and gstreamer-properties ? :/
<magn3ts> RedNifre: I joined #gnome earlier and it redirs to irc.gimp.org but it took forever
<Klurk> please
<magn3ts> Klurk: its flash's fault
<magn3ts> right click and change your webcam settings inside of flash
<rodman1234> do i just buy another hard drive?
<magn3ts> rodman1234: you just install  over ubuntu
<Semitones> rodman1234, just install another OS over ubuntu
<Tiggers> its a LAMP, no GUI
<magn3ts> rodman1234: the OS takes up space on the drive, you just install windows on top of ubuntu
<Klurk> magn3ts, huum I see, but it works with a similar website which use multi-videoconference :/
<rodman1234> it won't
<jrib> rodman1234: it will
<rodman1234>  or it just doesn't appear to
<magn3ts> Klurk: no idea. by time it gets to flash its not ubuntu's fault
<jrib> rodman1234: if you need help installing windows, please visit ##windows
<Klurk> magn3ts, Ok thanks for answer me. I hope there will be more open source software for flash in the future :/
<magn3ts> Klurk: agreed.
<magn3ts> Does X11 still use /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<magn3ts> for displays/
<jrib> magn3ts: it doesn't need it, but you can use it if you want
<scivi> not unless it needs to
<rodman1234> the net framework won't work
<magn3ts> jrib: nvidia needs to be using the nvidia driver and it told me to run sudo nvidia-xconfig which writes to xorg.conf
<magn3ts> jrib: which file should I specify to use the 'nvidia' driver in?
<jrib> magn3ts: just use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers...
<jrib> magn3ts: that's the recommended way to install nvidia drivers and will take care of everything for you
<magn3ts> jrib can you tell me what file though. I'm using a beta nvidia driver
<jrib> magn3ts: xorg.conf
<magn3ts> so when I select the binary nvidia driver in jockey, its going to change my xorg.conf file?
<rodman1234> someone please tell me what to do i'm going stir crazy lol
<magn3ts> rodman1234: what are you talking about?? just reinstall windows. this is not an #ubuntu issue anymore
<jrib> magn3ts: yes
<magn3ts> jrib: ok :)
<chee> hi, what's up.  why would my .Xdefaults settings work fine under gnome but not under wmii?
<jrib> chee: xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults
<rodman1234> i never had windows on it it came with ubuntu and just got the xp cd today
<magn3ts> rodman1234: and?
<magn3ts> rodman1234: if you install windows from the CD, it has *nothing* to do with ubuntu
<jrib> rodman1234: if you want windows, install windows.  It has nothig to do with ubuntu.  When you install windows, it will take care of erasing ubuntu because it overwrites it
<chee> jrib: i did that and it didn't change anything
<rodman1234> it just sits there in stall mode it seems it says collecting information but does nothing
<magn3ts> rodman1234: then call microsoft, not #ubuntu, its a problem with xp or your computer
<magn3ts> if the windows install doesn't work, why on earth would you ask here?
<chee> jrib: restarted X, works fine on GNOME and not in wmii D:
<jrib> rodman1234: for help installing windows, ##windows will help you.  Join that channel and tell them the issues you are having installing windows
<chee> jrib: any plans?
<jrib> chee: when you query xrdb does it show your changes...?
<agdoku> which tool is currently used for software raid? mdadm or dmraid?
<digitteknohippie> any ubuntu folk in here from the north of scotland?    just wanna bring to your attention #nos-lug   the north of scotland user group.
<wgilthorpe> hello
<scott_> ltsp
<wgilthorpe> i am new to this so please bear with me
<magn3ts> Anyone here running the Nvidia 195 driver
<chee> jrib: yes, it does
<chee> jrib: no, not on wmii
<queso> How can I install Wine 1.1.17 in Jaunty?
<jrib> chee: even after you run xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults ?
<MenZa> queso: If you go to wine's website, they have repositories for Jaunty.
<wgilthorpe> i need help with no sound on ubuntu after suspend/hibernate? I have tried searching the ubuntu forum for the last two weeks and have exhausted all of the fixes that i found and still nothing
<Lemontree84> soreau: thx again for the help with the ati stuff, you was absolutly right, in 16bit depth, it worked to tuen on the effects, working perfect
<chee> jrib: hang on, the guy i'm acting as proxy for is just logging back into wmii now
<soreau> Lemontree84: Cool. Glad I could help ;)
<Melancholic> vsftpd informatioon even is absent on the forums!! =(((
<magn3ts> why does the recovery console randomly stop when it is booting/
<magn3ts> it has done this every single time I try to use it
<queso> MenZa: I need version 1.1.17 for Jaunty, but it's not listed in the packages archive. If I install Wine 1.1.17 for Intrepid in Jaunty, will that be bad?
<soreau> Lemontree84: For future reference, if you have any trouble with compiz, ask in #compiz and we can better assist you there
<MenZa> queso: I wouldn't recommend it, although it *should* work.
<g0th> hi
<g0th> how do I set up a connection with a manual ip address?
<g0th> I have a dhcp server but I would like to always have the same ip address
<g0th> eg. because I need to redirect traffic accordingly
<g0th> I used the network manager and added a new wired connection
<g0th> but there is no option for dhcp with manual ip address
<FloodBot1> g0th: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chee> jrib: he said 'tell him thanks'
<chee> haha ;D
<queso> MenZa: I need that particular version of Wine, so I guess I'll give it a shot. ;)
<Lemontree84> soreau: ah ok, i thougth, ubuntu could be a better choice, but well, now i know for the future, ^^
<MenZa> queso: Good luck.
<magn3ts> This is infuriating. you'd think that the recovery console would be well tested...
<jrib> chee: :)
<g0th> hi, how do I set up a connection with a manual ip address? I have a dhcp server but I would like to always have the same ip address eg. because I need to redirect traffic accordingly. I used the network manager and added a new wired connection but there is no option for dhcp with manual ip address. in any case I used the manual option and specified the ip address, netmask and gw, for the dns server I specified the same as the gw, but if I do
<wgilthorpe> help please
<chee> thanks from me too.
<queso> MenZa: Hmm, thx. :)
<kurumin> hellou
<kurumin> Im Marcus from Brazil
<magn3ts> Why would the recovery console stop booting after EDD information not available?
<magn3ts> this defeats the point of a recovery console
<sabgenton> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<g0th> hmm, am I still on mute?
<sabgenton> !ubuntu vm
<wgilthorpe> can anyone help me with a no sound after hibernate issue
<sabgenton> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Lemontree84> soreau: one last short question :P is there a way, to save Vram, instaed of use 16 bit depth instead of 24 depth ? :P
<g0th> hi, how do I set up a connection with a manual ip address? I have a dhcp server but I would like to always have the same ip address eg. because I need to redirect traffic accordingly. I used the network manager and added a new wired connection but there is no option for dhcp with manual ip address. in any case I used the manual option and specified the ip address, netmask and gw, for the dns server I specified the same as the gw, but if I do
<magn3ts> so since the POS recovery mode doesn't work, how do I proceed?
<soreau> Lemontree84: That would be a question better suited for #radeon. My guess would be that you might be able to use XAA rendering method (which can show a performance hit with X server 1.5.x and later) or enable kms (which has a memory manager)
<Trek> anyone ever encounter a java applet accepting keyboard input then suddenly ceasing to accept input?  Running most recent SUN JAVA JRE 1.6.*, Ubuntu 9.04
<Lemontree84> soreau: ok thx again :P
<jcurran> wgilghorple - uninstall pulseaudio and any related packages.
<subspider> hi
<soreau> Lemontree84: To enable KMS (Kernel Modesetting), load the radeon kernel module with modeset=1 one way of which is to boot with the kernel parameter radeon.modeset=1 (by pressing E at the grub splash screen)
<subspider> is these for xubuntu users
<jcurran> anyone here familiar with modesetting branch?
<subspider> ??
<Trek> !xubuntu | subspider
<ubottu> subspider: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<wgilthorpe> jcurran: i already purged and reinstalled as per directions in the forum
<ers> Power outage. Just restarted. Running Karmic IIRC.
<wgilthorpe> did not help
<thermionicvalve> http://zareason.com/shop/product.php?productid=16197&cat=257&page=1
<wgilthorpe> do you mean to leave uninstalled
<ers> Startx fails, says kernel module NVidia doesn't exist and it can't find a screen.
<zeleftikam> Help: Ubutnu 9.10 fresh install, installed Flash with Synaptic Package Manager, cannot interact with flash media such as the video controls on YouTube, etc. Ideas?
<Lemontree84> soreau: kk thx, found it online seems, there are several peeps had same problem
<ubuntujenkins> I know how to launch specific programs in a different language but how can I change the os language "on the fly"?
<magn3ts> what is going on!!! I went from having X problems to now having GRUB literally refuse to boot anythin
<Trek> zeleftikam, make sure you installed flash-plugin as well
<magn3ts> it just sits with a blinky cursor!!!
<javatexan> how can I tell if a cron job is runnng correctly.  It should print to console but I don't see it in /var/log/syslog
<wgilthorpe> zeleftikam: is that the 64 bit version i had the same issue till i reinstalled with i386 version
<sabgenton> Isn't there an official ubuntu VM  image?
<sabgenton> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<theking> salut
<zeleftikam> wgilthorpe, yes, i am running the 64 bit version. Trek, flashplayer-installer is installed and has run
<calebjohnson> anyone have a good resource where I can learn about the linux directory structure? for example what each individual directory is responsible for housing.
<theking> bonsoir tous
<javatexan> crontab -l gives me # m h  dom mon dow   command
<javatexan> 10 * * * * /usr/bin/python /software/pymouse/mousewiggler.py
<zeleftikam> calebjohnson, i'd love the same! good question
<Trek> zeleftikam, you didn't listen.  I said make sure that flashplayer-plugin is installed]
<sebsebseb> !fr | theking
<ubottu> theking: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<thermionicvalve> France Moves Closer to Unprecedented Internet Regulation : http://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/0,1518,678508,00.html
<zeleftikam> Trek, how?
<magn3ts> I really really really need some help
<sebsebseb> !ot | thermionicvalve
<ubottu> thermionicvalve: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> !ask | magn3ts
<ubottu> magn3ts: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Trek> zeleftikam, its an additional package outside of the flashplayer-installer package
<wgilthorpe> zeleftikam: i am pretty new but i fought that for a couple of weeks then just went to 32 bit
<magn3ts> sebsebseb: I've asked 3 times now. I'm try ing to add urgency by repeating pleas
<sebsebseb> magn3ts: oh
<sebsebseb> !patience | magn3ts
<ubottu> magn3ts: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Halitech> calebjohnson, http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102/
<scivi> magn3ts try booting old kernal or dl supergrubdisk
<zeleftikam> Trek, the only other flash plugin installer I see in Synaptic is the nonfree one
<zeleftikam> wgilthorpe, sucks. seems like a silly reason to have to install a completely different operating system!
<Sensiva> magn3ts It seems you have been messing around with your grub confs, would you please use pastebin.com and show me ur files, and tell me what did you do?
<magn3ts> scivi: I tried the old kernel, nothing seems to boot
<ers> re, tried restarting, didn't help
<Trek> zeleftikam: then i don't know what to tell you, because there's a plugin package you need to install for it to incorporate into internet browsers
<magn3ts> Sensiva: I never made changes though. It was only to make sure the most recent kernel was in the menu.
<joseph_> Who knows about making gnome panel applets, all the stuff I find is really old
<magn3ts> Sensiva: also, grub wont boot anything so I can't access my files
<wgilthorpe> zeleftikam: mine is on a laptop and the sound quit working every time i closed the lid i could have lived with a faulty flashplayer, but as much as i suspend my lappy i was hoping to fix that prob too.
<zeleftikam> Trek, the flash plugin is installed, it displays flash content. but i can't click controls in flash media.
<zeleftikam> Trek, when I go to a page that checks my flash version, it says I have 10.0 installed.
<magn3ts> Sensiva: well I left my laptop powered off and went to get a Coke and it boots now. X is still broken but I can debug that on my own for a while. never mind my panicky ness
<Trek> zeleftikam, then the issue might track back to 64-bit?
<zeleftikam> Trek, yes, it does.
<scivi> phew magn3ts maybe u should take a break
<Sensiva> magn3ts have you changed grub files attributes?
<sabgenton> Is there still offical premade VM's for UBUNTU?
<magn3ts> I would take a link to chrooting and fixing an ubuntu installation though. Sensiva, no definitely not. I literally cat'ed and greped the grub.cfg file and that was it. I'm going to play with grub.efi later but thats a whole nother basket of snakes
<zeleftikam> Trek, I tried this but it did not help: http://www.khattam.info/2009/08/18/solved-flashplugin-controls-not-working-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-alpha-4/
<magn3ts> what vm softwarE/
<sabgenton> any
<Sensiva> lol
<sabgenton> I though a few distros back there was  an offical VM image
<amartinenco> hello can anybody help me? i cant update my ubuntu i keep getting "Could not download all repository indexes" error
<sabgenton> for VMware I thought
<Sensiva> You were impatient few minutes ago, now I should never mind?
<ers> modprobe doesn't find nvidia
<Halitech> amartinenco, can you use pastebin to show us your sources.list file
<ers> Do I have to re-build the kernel with nvidia added? How do I do that?
<EWR> hi
<amartinenco> Halitech, how do i use pastebian?
<EWR> why does music sound better on 9.1 than 9.04
<g0th> hi, how do I set up a connection with a manual ip address? I have a dhcp server but I would like to always have the same ip address eg. because I need to redirect traffic accordingly. I used the network manager and added a new wired connection but there is no option for dhcp with manual ip address. in any case I used the manual option and specified the ip address, netmask and gw, for the dns server I specified the same as the gw, but if I do
<Trek> zeleftikam, you checked the ubuntuforums.org site?
<Halitech> !pastebin | amartinenco
<ubottu> amartinenco: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gryllida> Which word processor could you recommend to use for documents with lots of math formulas on Ubuntu?
<magn3ts> EWR, uh what?
<zeleftikam> Trek, only been using google so far. i'll check out ubuntuforums
<ers> Gryllida: LyX
<EWR> magn3ts my music SOUNDS better
<g0th> Gryllida: no word processor, use latex
<EWR> magn3ts i used to get lots of distortions and stuff on 9.04
<EWR> magn3tsmaybe it was settings i accidentally changed, but i doubt it
<Gryllida> ers, g0th: Supposing that I need to send the files to a user of Windows?
<EWR> magn3ts since in Audacious it sounded great, but in Totem is sounded like garbage
<g0th> you can convert it to pdf
<g0th> latex is just the source format
<g0th> it also exists on windows
#ubuntu 2010-02-20
<magn3ts> totem sucks. also totem lets you tweak the audio output settings, its possible that you had tweaked them poorly/incorrectly
<hal9k2010> hello, need some help with ubu 9.04 ppc on imac G3
<g0th> it is very common (actually the only thing used) in math communities
<jcurran> Requested 'libdrm >= 2.4.16' but version of libdrm is 2.4.14
<magn3ts> I must be loosing my mind. I went upstairs to grab my ubuntu disc and do a line of coke and when I came back X was working fine.
<amartinenco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/380029/
<amartinenco> there
<wgilthorpe> sound quits working after i suspend my laptop i have to reboot to get it back.  the sound preftences gui still shows sound playing and in what app. but no sound.  intel chipset in the laptop
<wgilthorpe> any ideas
<g0th> Gryllida: you have to learn the latex syntax (it is not hard), write the file (yourfile.tex) and then use eg. "pdflatex yourfile.tex" to create a .pdf file
<_raven_> hello - EXTERNAL MONTIOR: i need to change the frequency from 60 to 50 hz - how/where in which file? tnx
<Flipz> Does limewire work on linux?
<theking> مرحبا
<magn3ts> Is there an app that will let me do Latex ... more graphically?
<amartinenco> halitech, http://paste.ubuntu.com/380029/
<g0th> Gryllida: to edit the file you can use any text editor you like, there are also graphical frontends for latex iirc (I don't use them)
<chrisboom> how do i save the contents of the terminal
<Halitech> amartinenco, looks fine to me, dumb question but does that system have a net connection right now?
<ubuntu__> Hi, I need a program that will inspect my hard drive or possibly fix it even. i am getting a notification that one or more of my hard disks has bad sectors.
<amartinenco> yes
<hugh__> @Flipz, there is a .deb package for limewire available
<chrisboom> i want to copy down everything that ive typed on it over the last hour
<Flipz> whats a .deb package?
<g0th> Gryllida: it is the best choice imo, but if you just need to get something done, I guess you might want to look for something else. But I can tell you that once you know latex a bit it is very nice and fast to use and produces the best results.
<ers> I'm running 9.10, it says I don't have the nvidia module anymore, how do I reinstall it?
<Halitech> amartinenco, are you using the update manager or the terminal?
<ubuntu_> hello can anyone help me
<magn3ts> amartinenco: do you intentionally not want karmic backports?
<Trek> Flipz: its an installer for Debian-based Linux (includes Ubuntu)
<Trek> !ask | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<theking> bonsoir tous
<ubuntu_> okay
<MTecknology> ubuntu__: the only decent tool I ever found was SpinRite, but it's not free
<amartinenco> i dont know what that means sorry i have only 2 days of experience in ubuntu
<Gryllida> ers, g0th, thanks! I think I will be exporting to .odt in LyX. But is there any other word processor except for openoffice which could open .odt and save .doc files?
<chrisboom> anyone?
<Halitech> amartinenco, where are you getting the error? in a black window or someplace else?
<Curious4> Hey, im thinking on putting ubuntu 9.10 on a windows 2000 machine since the owner doesnt have the newer versions, does the installation cd sets up the dual booting as well or do i need to do it manually?
<amartinenco> ubuntu updater or when i run "apt-get update"
<chai_> having serious sound issues here. no soundcards recognized by aplay and /dev/asound/cards. lspci can see the soundcard, i have the module installed, but still nothing. sound preferences says "dummy audio"
<hassanakevazir> chrisboom, just your commands or the outputs too?
<amartinenco> halitech, update manager or apt-get update
<anomoly> cruious4: the cd will give you the option of, and walk you through, setting up a dual boot
<Halitech> amartinenco, ok, run sudo apt-get update and post the output in pastebin
<g0th> hi, how do I set up a connection with a manual ip address? I have a dhcp server but I would like to always have the same ip address eg. because I need to redirect traffic accordingly. I used the network manager and added a new wired connection but there is no option for dhcp with manual ip address. in any case I used the manual option and specified the ip address, netmask and gw, for the dns server I specified the same as the gw, but if I do
<Gryllida> chrisboom, try find it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<chai_> g0th, http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+static+ip ;)
<Curious4> I never installed mine with dual booting because I wanted it to be an ubuntu machine only, but this is for a fam member that doesnt know much about computers
<magn3ts> hugh__: why recommend limewire. frostwire is far superior
<hassanakevazir> chrisboom, your commands are saved in ~/.bash_history
<ubuntu_> I installed a GDM theme on my ubuntu 9.10 and it removed the one I had preinstalled, now the gui wont load, im stuck in the command line mode
<hugh__> @magn3ts, because he asked about limewire, do keep up
<marcosbond> #Salvador
<anomoly> curious4: the installer will make it easy to set up the dual boot.
<sickly> ubuntu , did u hit alt F7
<ubuntu_> no
<amartinenco> Halitech, http://paste.ubuntu.com/380032/
<MTecknology> I need to burn a 4.4GB iso to a 4.7GB DVD but it's only showing 4.4GB available on the DVD. So now it doesn't have enough space. Anyone have any ideas how to make it burn the file? compress or something..
<sickly> alt F7 should get u out of it
<chai_> sickly, you mean ctrl alt f7?
<ubuntu_> um
<Halitech> Curious4, just make sure you do a manual install and select the correct partition
<sickly> yes sry
<ubuntu_> I cant login through the gui
<hawkal> Is it possible to restore a deleted file  on ubuntu/ linux?
<MichRT> I have now officially killed Microsoft! I now can run Office 2007, Halo, Spore, and Need For Speed Undercover in Wine! My roots in Windows have been cut!
<blackstar> i need hep setthing a Gobi 3G connection for my Toshiba laptop M505-s4072
<g0th> chai_: this does not work anymore
<sickly> actually im not sure if its cntrl alt F& or alt F7
<g0th> chai_: it has worked for me since over 10 years but since a recent update it fails
<sickly> F&*
<sickly> F7*
<g0th> chai_: I don't have the slightest clue why
<magn3ts> hugh__: so? thats like someone asking about installing IE in ubuntu and not telling them about ubuntu
<blackstar> c
<g0th> I mean "/etc/network/interfaces"
<chai_> g0th, which ubuntu?
<hugh__> @magn3ts, he asked about limewire, he was answered, should you have wished to mention another program, you can do so, now quit whining
<g0th> karmic
<Halitech> amartinenco, I don't think the issues is with the connectoin, I think the index files you are downloading are farked
<blackstar> i need hep setting a Gobi 3G connection for my Toshiba laptop M505-s4072
<amartinenco> Halitech, so what do i do ? should i just wait or is it something i did with the system? Did modify anything though.
<amartinenco> did not *
<chai_> g0th, some users complained that in some karmic updates, NetworkManager is installed and screws up manual ip
<chrisboom> hassanakevazir: the outputs too
<chrisboom> i still have terminal open
<ubuntu_> this is what happened, I installed the theme then I restarted as I wanted to see the newly installed login theme, anyways instead of getting into the login screen a grey and black type gui error message popped up saying that my x display is not working correctly and it gave me a bunch of options, i went through them all but nothing fixed the problem!
<Halitech> amartinenco, you could try a different server
<Testtube> opps
<chai_> g0th, try sudo apt-get remove network-manager network-manager-gnome
<chrisboom> but it wont let me scroll all the way up
<chai_> g0th, if you don't use NetworkManager
<amartinenco> Halitech, how? or where do i choose?
<g0th> hmm I use it for wireless
<Testtube> everytime i try to get a network list on this network i get a excess flood
<g0th> that might work though
<Testtube> is that normal
<subspider> hi a install restric drivers for my ati grafic card and now i have a logo with these AMD Unsoported hardware
<subspider> what can i do
<subspider> ??
<Testtube> network list* channel list
<Halitech> amartinenco, System - Admin - Synaptic Package manager
<chai_> g0th, look at the comments here, same issue http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1291
<g0th> iirc the network manager doesnt do anything if there is an entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<g0th> ok thanks for the help
<g0th> I will check it out
<Halitech> amartinenco, then I think its Edit - Repos
<blackstar> Anyone Know how to setup a 3G network connection with a built in card?
<Halitech> subspider, what video card do you have and what version of Ubuntu?
<g0th> netmask 255.255.252.0
<subspider> ATI mobility radeon hd 5730
<g0th> why 252?
<_raven_> hello - EXTERNAL MONTIOR: i need to change the frequency from 60 to 50 hz - how/where in which file? tnx
<subspider> ubuntu karmic
<Halitech> subspider, from the ati site or restricted drivers?
<csh> Cannot find method for booting files with grub2: http://ubuntu.sabza.org/2008/03/24/installing-debian-from-ubuntu-or-any-other-gnulinux/
<chai_> g0th, do ifconfig | grep -i mask
<subspider> restric driver
<theking> hi all
<amartinenco> Halitech, can you please take a look and tell me exactly what to change ?
<chai_> g0th, that's your subnet mask
<theking> i have a problem with my cam
<Aggrav8d> how do i uninstall something from the command line?  i know sudo apt-get install but what about the opposite?
<chai_> Aggrav8d, sudo apt-get remove
<theking> i use ubunto 9.10
<blackstar> Anyone Know how to setup a 3G network connection with a built in card?
<scivi> sudo apt-get remove
<chai_> Aggrav8d, and sudo apt-get remove --purge if you want to remove all configuration files too
<csh> Aggrav8d:  sudo apt-get remove
<Halitech> amartinenco, I gave you the steps, the should be an option about main server, try that
<g0th> chai_: ok, I just don't understand why they have 252 in the example line on the page you specified
<zleap> apt-get remove
<zleap> i think
<chrisboom> sorry, so how do i save the output and input of the terminal
<theking> any one use skybe beta for linux hier???
<chrisboom> i want a record of what ive typed in the last hour
<chai_> g0th, because their subnet mask is 255.255.252.0, if you do ifconfig, you can see your connection settings, and use those to manually specify
<Halitech> chrisboom, copy and paste it into gedit
<zleap> chrisboom, type history
<zleap> that will give you what you have entered at the console for your user
<magn3ts> chrisboom, should've asked an hour ago
<chrisboom> ok, so is there no way to ask it to copy everything thats happened in the terminal since the current window was opened?
<speps> hey guys is there a way to load a flash without browser?I mean a wrapper for libflashplayer.so.Thanks
<g0th> chai_: what exactly is the subnet mask?
<Aggrav8d> csh - thanks.
<madjoe1> hi! how can I uninstall Imagemagick?
<blackstar> Anyone Know how to setup a 3G network connection with a built in card?
<chai_> g0th, i can't explain it as well as wikipedia... :P
<madjoe1> I've followed these steps to install it: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/install-source.php#unix
<Semitones> is it safe to run pyNeighborhood with sudo?
<Semitones> er, gksu
<madjoe1> anyone?
<chai_> g0th, basically, its a way for the router to divide many ip addresses for multiple system
<theking> ممكن مساعدة لو فيه من يتكلم عربي؟؟؟
<IdleOne> Semitones: probably not
<magn3ts> chrisboom, gnome-terminal has a max scrollback (I usually increase it)
<IdleOne> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<magn3ts> chrisboom, not sure why you assume that an app would just automatically record everything you type into it
<magn3ts> chrisboom, also someone has already mentioned bash history to you
<amartinenco> Halitech, picking the best server right now, ill tell you what happens.
<g0th> thx
<xjiro1> how come gnome-screensaver doesn't properly lock ?
<xjiro1> well, lock at all
<magn3ts> xjiro1, all the time or just every once in a while?
<magn3ts> xjiro1, its an option...
<xjiro1> i have a password, it's definitely checked
<xjiro1> gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<xjiro1> does not result in requiring a password
<blackstar> Anyone Know how to setup a 3G network connection with a built in card qualcom conection
<xjiro1> it is supposed to, correct ?
<chrisboom> i would assume that a windows, whilst open, especially a text based one, and one that was so important would have had a "save" function to save everything that had happened since it was opened
<IdleOne> xjiro1: the password is to unlock the screensaver
<magn3ts> xjiro1, did you select the option in the gnome-screensaver-preferences?
<amartinenco> unbelievable, does not work
<xjiro1> right, it does not ask for a password, it goes straight to the unlocked desktop
<xjiro1> yes
<xjiro1> restarted gnome-screensaver too
<IdleOne> xjiro1: ahh well then yes it is supposed to ask for password
<xjiro1> i can't get the desired behavior even once
<magn3ts> xjiro1, :[
<IdleOne> xjiro1: report a bug
<wgilthorpe> how do i report a bug
<xjiro1> i was asking because it seems to be reported in many places, they're all just ignored
<xjiro1> i figured there was some obvious reason
<IdleOne> !bug | wgilthorpe
<ubottu> wgilthorpe: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<blackstar> Anyone Know how to setup a 3G network connection with a built in card qualcom conection Karmic
<wgilthorpe> thanks ubottu
<wgilthorpe> lol
<chai_> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<chai_> hehe
<wgilthorpe> awsome
<Sensiva> chrisboom use screen to save terminal session
<chai_> anyone else had serious issues with pulseaudio here? especially karmic?
<theking> qui parle francais ici??
<chai_> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<wgilthorpe> i think it may be the root of my prob, but not sure
<ubuntu_> is there anyway to reinstall the ubuntu login theme package through command line?
<chai_> ubuntu_, reinstall ubuntu-desktop package
<ubuntu_> chai shouldnt I put an sudo apt-get in there?
<chai_> ubuntu_, that wasn't a command lol... i mean "you should reinstall the package called ubuntu-desktop"
<ubuntu_> or rather "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" ?
<ubuntu_> is that the correct command that i just typed?
<chai_> ubuntu_, if you dont care about removing preferences, you could do "sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop" then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<magn3ts> its a miracle you found a way to change the login theme :rollseyes:
<blackstar> anyone know how to make qualcom 3G connection?
<IdleOne> !wifi | blackstar
<ubottu> blackstar: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntu_> okay thanks chai
<blackstar> @ubuttu thanks, but i try that and it did not help me, i'm havving a issue
<agdoku> not much to be found about expanding raid arrays
<magn3ts> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<magn3ts> also ubottu is a bot
<chai_> i'm dying... my... my audio... no soundcards found... nothing...
<Halitech> chai_, does it show up in lspci?
<chai_> Halitech, yea, here is the full info i posted on ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8849057#post8849057
<obiwan_> hey guys, grub won't read my /etc/grub.d/ scripts
<obiwan_> i know because i put some echoes in them and they don't show when i update-grub
<obiwan_> however, grub finds all the kernels and makes a grub.cfg
<Halitech> chai_, can you change the output from dummy output?
<obiwan_> but i want it to read the files
<chai_> Halitech, dummy output is the only option in sound preferences
<Halitech> chai_, then no idea, I've never liked dealing with sound
<kad__> hey! how i can check my DNS cache ?
<chai_> Halitech, hah... well thanks anyways. sound is definitely a bitch in karmic
<Halitech> chai_, when it doesn't work it sure is
<ubyserver> Beautiful
<ubyserver> How do I kill any X that is running? Because I just tried startx and I get errno3: Server is already active for display 0
<TheDodo> If you're having sound troubles in Karmic, I'd take a stab at Linux Mint. I'm not sure what changes were made, but Pulseaudio's worked like a charm, whereas the sound used to cut out at times on my Karmic install. (on two separate machines)
<ubyserver> It's alright
<ubyserver> I found it. ALT+CTRL+F7
<anom01y> anyone else here have a problem with their ubuntu freezing over night (every night) ??
<chai_> TheDodo, yea i've been thinking about a fresh install... just so much to back up
<anom01y> I checked  /var/log/messages can't see anything in particular there causing it
<Halitech> chai_, no seperate /home ?
<anom01y> maybe I will just log out every night
<anom01y> I thought Linux was supposed to be more stable than windows
<ubyserver> anom01y: It is.
<TheDodo> I do regular backups myself, so I generally don't have too much to deal with if I need to make a copy of all my files.
<anom01y> but my computer has frozen on me so many times
<chai_> Halitech, nope, all on one 80gb harddrive...
<ubyserver> anom01y: You just have to learn how to use it properly.
<hiexpo> anom01y, do you have your power settings right is it hybernating
<Halitech> chai_, check here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<m3F> hi!
<TheDodo> anom01y: That depends entirely on the task it's being used for. Sometimes it is, othertimes it's a crapshoot.
<chai_> Halitech, thanks! will definitely try that on the next install
<sixofour9876> #kubuntu is deaD, DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO SET UP KPACKAGEKIT?
<sixofour9876> sorry caps
<ubyserver> anom01y: Linux just takes getting used to. As everything else.
<chai_> Halitech, plus can finally jump to ext4
<Halitech> chai_, thats how to make one if you don't have a seperate home already and want to
<ubyserver> I remember when I first dove into learning Linux it was a headache.
<m3F> I use Ubuntu Jaunty, and i have problems with my iPod since a few days ago. I am wondering if the problem came from installing kubuntu-restricted-extras in gnome. Could it be the problem?
<ubyserver> I'm actually going from Windows 7 on this laptop to straight Linux in a couple days.
<chai_> Halitech, yea, but the whole harddrive is partitioned right now
<Halitech> chai_, gives you all the steps on resizing and making a new partition
<odla> sixofour9876, what do you mean 'set up'?
<TheDodo> I actually think Win7 runs reasonably well, but the UI makes it a pain for day to day use, hence my switching my notebook to Linux.
<Sa[i]nT> How do you zipped files into split files on ubuntu?
<sixofour9876> its not finding any applications
<sixofour9876> so i am assuming it doesn't know where to look
<sixofour9876> AND APT-GET CAN'T UPDATE, IT FREEZES
<anom01y> definately there is nothing more frustrating than having a computer you can't rely on to stay on over night
<sixofour9876> sorry caps
<odla> sixofour9876, kpackagekit is quirky ... i recommend using apt-get from the command line or installing synaptic
<sixofour9876> on a laptop, i keep hitting caps button
<hiexpo> ubyserver, ya i remember when i first started using linux many years ago when everything was shell and it was so tough getting use to so i gave up on it and just stasrted using it again awhile back people don't realize the progress of unix it has come a long ways
<ng0n> Win 7 is certainly an improvement over Vista.. uggg.
<anom01y> is there any way I can just turn off the power saving stuff. I do not have a laptop
<ubyserver> TheDodo Oh it definitely does, especially on a not so fast laptop. But I am tired of Windows and want to customize the heck out of Ubuntu
<sixofour9876> apt-get can't update
<sixofour9876> it freezes on 30%
<odla> sixofour9876, sudo apt-get update?
<sixofour9876> tu.com oir something
<odla> sixofour9876, reboot or find the process in top and kill it
<sixofour9876> ugh, laptop erased my sentencde
<Gryllida> [Gryllida looks at LyX]
<Gryllida> But... I need to copy IMAGES from my scanned file into my document... .lyx file can't include images inside. Any suggestions?
<sixofour9876> reboot?
<odla> Gryllida, you mean latex files?
<sixofour9876> why do i need to reboot?
<anom01y> sixofour9876, try
<ubyserver> hiexpo: I remember first installing Knoppix HAAH. Actually Redhat oh man it was a pain.
<anom01y> crtl-alt-f1
<sixofour9876> what am i doing?
<anom01y> and do update there
<jiggle> go ubuntu
<Halitech> sixofour9876, can you use pastebin and post your sources.list file
<Gryllida> odla, my scanned file is PDF
<sixofour9876> one at a time please lol
<sixofour9876> i just got kubuntu 30 mins ago
<ubyserver> But when you get through it after fixing over 20 errors and learning startx, etc. you are too happy.
<JoeSomebody> hello, i want to get my mom on ubuntu, but i would need to make ati remote wonder work on it, and nvidia tv out (pulled the ati video), sound do-able? software-wise i have it all ok
<anom01y> sixofour9876, try Xubuntu
<odla> Gryllida, you want to insert that into lyx the latex editor and compile it into a pdf?
<ubyserver> True level of accomplishment.
<hiexpo> ubyserver, yes it was a pain i remember
<anom01y> its better for performance
<sixofour9876> nah, i know kubuntu most
<sixofour9876> i used it for a few years
<anom01y> better by a mile
<sixofour9876> but i forgot alot of stuff
<odla> sixofour9876, i would install synaptic and use that instead
<Gryllida> odla, my document should be anything that can be exported to odt , and should have images inside...
<sixofour9876> how?
<anom01y> I can't figure out why my computer keeps freezing every night
<Talon_> sometimes my flash videos dissapear in firefox, just poof gone. No flash applets work until i restart firefox when this happens, any clue what might cause this?
<Halitech> !who | sixofour9876
<ubottu> sixofour9876: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Sa[i]nT> How do you zip files into split files on ubuntu?
<anom01y> I can't leave it alone for more than 8 hours
<sixofour9876> odla:  how?
<odla> Gryllida, oh but lyx is for latex ... why not use openoffice.org?
<Halitech> anom01y, have you checked the ram? the power supply?
<hiexpo> anom01y, it is probally freezing / getting stuck in hibernate and you don't know the key to take it out of hybernation is all lookk in your power manangement and disable it
<Gryllida> odla, openoffice has uncomfortable math formula editor,  lyx's one is much better... is it so good in any other app?
<TheDodo> odla: Because it's a lumbering behemoth of an app suite that's barely better than what it tries to replace.
<odla> Gryllida, well into lyx you should be able to insert a graphic with \insertgraphics{}
<odla> i've not use lyx but i know it's for latex
<fabio123> lyx is latex
<fabio123> you should use latex directly
<odla> lyx is a WYSIWYG not like editing latex with emacs or something
<klappi> wysiwym
 * odla agrees w/ fabio123 
<ng0n> x86_64 wubi moves right along.
<odla> oh sorry
<sixofour9876> what is the command to search apt-get?
<fabio123> apt-get search the hell
<odla> apt-cache search foo
<sixofour9876> incalid operation
<sixofour9876> invalid
<sixofour9876> oh cache
<fabio123> apt-cache search...
<ng0n> anyone know of a stock market 'widget' for the screen ?
<fabio123> i know how to tweak google chrome
<Gryllida> odla, the image will not be /INSIDE/ of the file... but just in the same directory. it's uncomfortable to keep track of the images in this case..
<ng0n> rr
<ng0n> that's a thought.
<odla> Gryllida, well don't know then ... you can always send a pdf or dvi compiled from latex ... i don't really know lyx
<Testtube> hey guys regarding psybnc and vhosts is there a file on the linux machine that has to exist in order for you to take advantage of the vhosts you have?
<Testtube> Ive googled it and cant find it. I seem to remember there being a file that you have to edit in order for vhosts to work properly
<jacquesdupontd> hi guiys
<Testtube> its not /etc/hosts ?
<sixofour9876> synaptidc search repachakgekitfers me to k
<jacquesdupontd> i would like to know if there's a web page that says all type of ubuntu existing, i mean xubuntu kubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> lubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> etc
<sixofour9876> ugh
<jacquesdupontd> where can i find a list ot all ubuntus ?
<odla> Gryllida, you could also use google documents as you can use latex to write math equations and can embed pictures .. but that's not a really good solution i would imagine either
<Gryllida> odla, it's really uncomfortable to make a lyx or latex document with images, since the images are not inside, lie in the file's directory, and can't keep track of them. I am afraid lyx or latex couldn't be the starting point for a document which needs scanned images. that's why really not knowing LyX is of no problem... ;) does abiword or KWord or anything else you know have a comfortable...
<Gryllida> ...math formula editor?
<Sinani201_> Can I download the forest theme here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Forest ?
<Sinani201_> There is no download link
<Datz> hi, I'm trying to run ubuntu headless, but the grub screen just stays up and doesn't proceed. Can someone help me to add a countdown?
<odla> Gryllida, i don't really know ... i do agree that the oo.org3 math editor blows but i don't know of a good alternative outside of latex ...
<fabio123> Sinani201_: several atttachment there
<Gryllida> Sinani201_>	It is in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/INCOMING , just a candidate for theme, not finished yes...now it's just a bunch of images ... but I am not sure
<Sinani201_> fabio123: Yes, but they are just images.
<Sinani201_> Grylida: OK. Thanks.
<x_> can i download google earth on ubuntu 9.10
<Sinani201_> Bye
<fabio123> Sinani201_: what else do you exopect?
<PlainFlavored> how do i copy text out of nano?
<Sinani201_> fabio: Normally theme files are in a tar-gz
<sixofour9876> when i did apt-cache search for synapticd, it refered me to kpackagekit
<jiohdi> x, as long as you have enough memory it works fine
<fabio123> Sinani201_: that is not a gtk theme
<Gryllida> Sinani201_, "INCOMING All artwork submissions from the community are organised here. " --- they're not finished, just candidates
<sixofour9876> which is kde package manager
<fabio123> as for the icons i can say that is Meliae
<Sinani201_> OK OK I get it, it's not available yet.
<Sinani201_> Thanks
<Testtube> ah it is /etc/hosts file
<Gryllida> sixofour9876, KPackage
<sixofour9876> Gryllida:  tyes?
<Tohsh> Anyone know why in this newly installed karmic server x86 a normal user can see all the system processes, when they should only see their own?
<halaliel> anyone read me ?
<sixofour9876> i see you
<ubyserver> Oh man I'm so happy.
<keghead> why
<ubyserver> Got Plesk Web Control Panel installed on this Test Ubuntu LTS box next to me.
<ubyserver> Reason it is test is because I have to do it to a SHELL server
<keghead> si
<Testtube> Web control panel on a shell server?
<ubyserver> Not only that but I learned so much along the way.
<ubyserver> Plesk is like Webmin.
<ubyserver> But better.
<Testtube> eh
<ubyserver> I have a server with Peer1
<Testtube> grats
<ubyserver> Thanx
<ubyserver> Well going to reinstall Ubuntu and do it all over again
<ubyserver> :)
<marcoesteves> Hello I need some help plz. I install ubuntu 10.04 alpha (every works) but instead load grub with options, go direct to ubuntu. How can I get boot to windows7?
<OerHeks> marcoesteves, hold left-shift @ boot ?
 * B|aSS is back (gone 18:38:59)
<Gryllida> sixofour9876, what is tyes ? I'm afraid I don't know...
<jiggle> i dont believe this
<sixofour9876> yes with a typo
<Gryllida> :)
<marcoesteves> OerHeks, I dind't try. But appears "grub loading" and go to ubuntu withou show options menu
<OerHeks> marcoesteves, try it, and you will see the grub menu
<marcoesteves> OerHeks, Ok menu appears, but withou "other systems or windows7 option"
<Gryllida> sixofour9876, was KPackage the thing you wanted to  know? or do you want more details about it?
<marcoesteves> without
<halaliel> Requesting help to get  ASUS MY CINEMA U3100 MINI ATSC / QAM / PLUS working with Karmic. I installed the 2 files I dl'ed from Asus site for linux. The kaffeine player did not work, so installed it again with synaptic. All in all the tuner does not work. Anyone know how to get it working ? Anyone know where to get help ?
<Gryllida> What is a non-latex word processor with a good math editor? (not openoffice)
<OerHeks> aii, then you have to add windows 7 to it, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/159853-how-dual-boot-ubuntu-windows-7-a.html
<azmir> Hi everyone.. I'm newbie to ubuntu
<Gryllida> hi
<azmir> i need help from all of you
<Gryllida> me too
<azmir> tq
<azmir> hi gryllida
<Gryllida> hi azmir
<Gryllida> !hi | azmir
<ubottu> azmir: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<o_> how to vista ineternet?
<onexused> I'm trying to run pSX (psxemulator.gazaxian.com) on Ubuntu 9.04.  When I try to run it from the terminal, it crashes and tells me, "[src/linux/sound.cpp, line 215]: 'snd_pcm_hw_params_set_access(pcm_handle,hwparams,SND_PCM_ACCESS_MMAP_INTERLEAVED)' returned 'Invalid argument' \n Segmentation fault".  Even if I killall pulseaudio as suggested on pSX's forums, I get this message.  According the pSX's forums, if I can just start the program and change
<supremearyal> Gryllida: groff?
<marcoesteves> OerHeks, how can I know where windwos7 is?
<o_> i can't open netpage!
<marcoesteves> to add partition
<o_> no windows
<o_> linux
<Xuen> the ubuntu 9.10 installer hangs on the keyboard layout stage when installing to a Toshiba Satellite laptop. I have checked the integrity of the disk.
<OerHeks> marcoesteves, terminal: sudo fdisk -l
<OerHeks> this might tell you the partition itś on
<halaliel> Requesting help to get  ASUS MY CINEMA U3100 MINI ATSC / QAM / PLUS working with Karmic. I installed the 2 files I dl'ed from Asus site for linux. The kaffeine player did not work, so installed it again with synaptic. All in all the tuner does not work. Anyone know how to get it working ? Anyone know where to get help ? IM me @ halaliel@hotmail.com
<Xuen> I was wondering if anyone has a solution to this problem?
<marcoesteves> OerHeks, I have * on boot at device /dev/sda1
<marcoesteves> root (hd0,1) ?
<Xuen> Because my friend will be going back to windows if we can't solve it.
<OerHeks> marcoesteves, paste the output of fdisk in http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<zeroseven0183> Hi! Anyone here using Pidgin to connect to IRC? I have a question
<bertman> Xuen have you tried the alternate installer disk?  Or, installing in Text mode?
<marcoesteves> OerHeks, I can use this forum link. on grub2 menu.lst doesn't existe
<halaliel> is this working ?
<jbangert> Hello, is there a way to edit a variable of a running shell process, because I have a script running on a 30-machine cluster for 1 week now and I want to change a shell variable (number of simultaneous processes) without interupting the shell
<Gryllida> !ask | zeroseven0183
<ubottu> zeroseven0183: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jbangert> Shell should be bash, and it should be vital that the shell DOES NOT CRASH!!!
<Xuen> bertman: Alternate installer disk? Where is that found?
<o_> study use linux!
<bertman> What version are trying to install?
<o_> so perfect!!!!
<zeroseven0183> Is there way to hide Nickserv and "frigg" when I automatically join Ubuntu channels here in Pidgin?
<Xuen> bertman: 9.10
<bertman> hangon
<onexused> Xuen: from Ubuntu.com, click download ubuntu, then click text-based installer under Other download options.
<halaliel> anyone read me is this working ?
<bertman> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<o_> no game linux can be the best
<onexused> Which takes you to the page bertman just linked : P
<o_> but now have game
<saihtam> jbangert: what kind of application is running?
<bertman> If you have problematic hardware, then you should try the alternate install CD.  make your way through, and it will probably work
<saihtam> jbangert: was an intresting question
<Gryllida> it's uncomfortable to make a lyx or latex document with images, since they are not inside, lie in the file's directory, and I can't keep track of them.
<Gryllida> lyx or latex couldn't be the starting point for a document which needs scanned images.
<jbangert> saihtam: Extreme-scale anagram generation xD: based on MPI
<Gryllida> does abiword or KWord or anything else you know have a comfortable math formula editor?
<saihtam> jbangert: no idea what that is, but I think you have to kill it and change the variable
<bertman> Gryllida, there are several....for KDE
<jbangert> Gryllida: Tried LyX, it is a beginner-friendly LaTeX editor
<jbangert> saihtam: well the shell runs around a hundred jobs in sequence
<saihtam> jbangert: 24/7?
<bluenemo> hi ubuntu irc. I'm switching from debian to ubuntu and having problems with the sound of torcs3d Racing on both my thinkpadT60p and my tower. I can hear all the time but its noise. sorry really searched google
<jbangert> ( I have no idea how far it has proceeded so far)
<jbangert> saihtam: Yes
<jbangert> And each of these jobs takes between a few minutes and ten hours to complete
<Xuen> bertman:ok, i'm downloading ubunt 9.10 alternate iso
<jbangert> saihtam: Its been up since last friday morning, no other jobs running
<saihtam> jbangert: but if you change the variable now and wait for it to start again?
<jbangert> saihtam: It doesn't start again... the shell has been running for 1 week
<Testtube> :/
<jbangert> only my own program restarts
<saihtam> jbangert: yes but change the startup script for the application
<Gryllida> jbangert: me tried LyX too, but I need lots of scanned images in my document.
<Gryllida> they can not be inside of the file (unfortunately). they can only be in its directory (difficult to keep track of them).
<Gryllida>  that's why I can (and do) use LyX for some documents,
<Gryllida> but as some need lots of scanned images inside,
<Gryllida> I  am searching for another word / document processor.
<Gryllida> Maybe you know one?
<FloodBot1> Gryllida: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<o_> tree eat what i eat what
<o_> so i back all my ill
<VSpike> I downloaded an ubuntu CD image, but all I can find is a blank DVD. Can I use the image I have at all to make a bootable DVD?
<jbangert> Gryllida: you can convert scanned docs to EPS and embed them. Or, as I do, keep a folder <filename>_res for every <filename>.lyx which contains graphics, eps, macros, tex ,etc...
<xangua> VSpike: yes
<o_> China use too much time  to make tree's food
<jbangert> Gryllida: Then use SVN to keep track of all changes !
<onexused> VSpike: yes
<Gryllida> FloodBot1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/380059/
<VSpike> onexused / xangua : how? :)
<xangua> VSpike: just write as an image in the dvd
<o_> really better than hunman's
<o_> so well
<onexused> VSpike: Put in the DVD instead of the CD when you write the ISO?  The format's the same, you'll just be wasting the rest of the space on the DVD.
<VSpike> Oh great, I was hoping it was that simple
<VSpike> xangua / onexused : thanks
<Gryllida> I like odt since it keeps images inside. I would like a similar format. what app supports it and has a comfortable math editor?
<LinuxHelpNeeded> I installed some programs "sudo apt-get install nmh" "apt-get install root-system-bin" "sudo apt-get install torque-client" what do they do?
<o_> so back all my power and body not ill be back! power be back1!
<xangua> LinuxHelpNeeded: why do you installed them if you don't know¿¿ you can fin the description of programs in Synaptic
<queso> How can I safely restart the wineserver?  Can I terminate all wine-related processes, will they all just re-start the next time I run a wine app?
<josh__> Hello room
<o_> CHINA also make best food for cow!
<Gryllida> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<o_> then human eat meat?
<o_> eat egg?milk?
<Gryllida> !ot > o_
<ubottu> o_, please see my private message
<o_> for what?
<topebwana> o_ what kind of idiot are you???
<Gryllida> o_, #ubuntu  is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<josh__> Question. I am running ubuntu netbook remix and need to network with and have remote access to my other laptop in the house running xp. *both on same wireless network
<o_> killer do this!
<calebjohnson> hi, how do I start multiple instances of X so I can have different DE's on my virtual screens?
<calebjohnson> "i think they're called virtual screens"
<LinuxHelpNeeded> xuanga I was trying to fix something and installed them thinking they might fix the problem
<anto9us> Gryllida: this may be of interest to you http://www.dmaths.org/documentation/doku.php?id=presentation:en
<josh__> Question. I am running ubuntu netbook remix and need to network with and have remote access to my other laptop in the house running xp. *both on same wireless network where to start?
<calebjohnson> josh_: start with pinging the other machine to see if you have connectivity
<calebjohnson> josh__: after that, download tightVNC on the windows xp machine and configure the server to allow incoming connections, then use the built in remote desktop application in ubuntu to connect to it
<calebjohnson> josh__: you'll need the Ip address for this
<anto9us> josh__: sudo apt-get install ssh, then you can browse that machine from nautilus.. ssh://<user@ip_address>
<FelixDeSouza> anyone about who can help me setting up foxyproxy? whenever i try to bind a port with ssh i get "bind: address already in use"
<VSpike> calebjohnson: If it's XP pro you can enable windows remote desktop and use a remote desktop client instead of VNC. It's a more efficient protocol.
<FelixDeSouza> doesnt matter what port i use
<bastid_raZor> anto9us: josh__ openssh-server is the package you want.
<VSpike> calebjohnson: sorry, wrong person
<VSpike> josh__: : If it's XP pro you can enable windows remote desktop and use a remote desktop client instead of VNC. It's a more efficient protocol.
<o_> K P N S Ca Fe O VITAMIN and so much other in chinese flower's food!
<FelixDeSouza> im running in a VM, with a bridged connection
<o_> so much!!
<calebjohnson> VSpike: just figured that ubuntu wouldn't use the right protocol to communicate with xp
<o_> N is WHAT ?
<josh__> bastid:ok
<o_> SO POWER!
<anto9us> Ignore, me, wasn't paying proper attention :)
<o_> LIKE LIFE!
<Gryllida> anto9us, I tried to find it at openoffice official site, and saw that comment: http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/project/Dmaths#comment-2209 I don't think I am very likely to try it... sorry :)
<josh__> let me try that youve all been alot of help
<VSpike> josh__: if file sharing is enabled on the xp machine, you can use nautilus to connect to it with SMB
<calebjohnson> question:  how do I start multiple instances of X so I can have different DE's on my virtual screens? i use to do it and i completely forget the command... is it somewhere along the lines of startx :x ??
<calebjohnson> josh__: yeah, syntax is smb://ip.address
<BNRTQKq> WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR NEW GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR NEW GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR NEW GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA
<YoGiEBeaR> WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR NEW GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR NEW GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR NEW GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA
<eftHcCzJ> WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR NEW GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR NEW GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR NEW GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA
<lWEiAmsQvLD> WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR NEW GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR NEW GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR NEW GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA
<nqLIRIQB> WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR NEW GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR NEW GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR NEW GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA
<BNRTQKq> WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR NEW GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR NEW GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR NEW GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA
<histo_> calebjohnson: startx :1
<calebjohnson> histo_: i thought so... but it isn't work lol
<onexused> calebjohnson: It's X :1 , for example, but I can't get it to work on Ubuntu any more.
<histo_> calebjohnson: i'm sure someone else here may have another way
<o_> WHEN BODY FOUND N CAN USE H2O AND CH2O
<o_> THEN MAKE PROTEIN
<bastid_raZor> o_: are you sure you're in the right channel?
<nitro_> is somebody here please?
<onexused> calebjohnson: Actually, I can't get it to work with anything past xorg-sever 1.6 or so
<FelixDeSouza> anyone about who can help me setting up foxyproxy? whenever i try to bind a port with ssh i get "bind: address already in use"
<`mOOse`> bastid_raZor - yer new here arncha?
<calebjohnson> startx -- :1
<calebjohnson> onexused startx -- :1 ... try that
<o_> BUT NOT THE MOST EASY WAY
<devunt> oh.
<IdleOne> !caps | o_
<ubottu> o_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jbangert> Somebody found a solution to my problem BTW:  attach gdb with gdb -p (process) id and use call setenv("VariableName","value",1)
<devunt> All FloodBot are has op!
<nitro_> my ventilo is too noisy, i cleaned it up but still :( help please
<bastid_raZor> `mOOse`: spell much?
<onexused> calebjohnson: It looks like that'd work if I had the right programs in .xinitrc :D  Thanks
<histo> nitro_: what is ventilo?
<calebjohnson> " STARTX -- :1 " works :)
<`mOOse`> iono bastid - bastid spell much? ;-)
<histo> calebjohnson: ahh
<calebjohnson> onexused: no worries
<m3F> is Ubuntu-Tweak being though for a new Ubuntu release?
<histo> m3F: what?
<o_> 中文的字母和英文一样多
<onexused> Could someone kick o_ ?
<CkhiKuzad> !english o_
<CkhiKuzad> meh
<m3F> I use Ubuntu Jaunty, and i have problems with my iPod since a few days ago. I am wondering if the problem came from installing kubuntu-restricted-extras in gnome. Could it be the problem?
<histo> !ch | o_
<ubottu> o_: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<IdleOne> !ops | o_  using caps and now chinese for no good reason
<ubottu> o_  using caps and now chinese for no good reason: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<onexused> Heck, he wasn't speaking English before.
<nitro_> histo, it is the ventilator
<histo> m3F: what sort of problems are you having with your ipod?
<histo> nitro_: okay maybe this isn't the right place to ask.
<CkhiKuzad> ok people of ubuntu, I need your help.  today i used Unetbootin, and it wanted to overwrite something in my /boot/ directory. i let it, and now my ubuntu distro wont boot. is there a way (ASIDE FROM REINSTALLING) to restore this entire /boot/ directory?
<nitro_> yep histo i know but i'm desesperated :(
<onexused> CkhiKuzad: Not unless you backed it up before, I think.  Do you know what file it wrote?  What happens when Ubuntu won't boot?
<histo> CkhiKuzad: does grub load?
<VSpike> Damn, that was a waste of a DVD :) I forgot the target machine only has CD drive
<IdleOne> CkhiKuzad: I think the !grub2 factoid has info on reinstalling grub
<CkhiKuzad> i've 9.04, not 9.10
<histo> CkhiKuzad: you just need to install grub again
<IdleOne> CkhiKuzad: see !grub
<CkhiKuzad> no i dont
<histo> !grub > CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad, please see my private message
<CkhiKuzad> i've done that before.
<IdleOne> CkhiKuzad: you did it wrong maybe
<CkhiKuzad> it didnt work, lucky for me i've Debian installed on my other hard drive
<onexused> VSpike: Heh, too bad on that.
<Wingchun1978> hi all
<histo> CkhiKuzad: if grub is reinstalled then you can update-grub and regenerate the images in /boot
<m3F> hi histo: my problem is that when i try to manage my iPod with any Media Player it fails.
<CkhiKuzad> when i restored grub to that hard drive, ubuntu itself wouldnt boot
<sroz9960> hahaha grub
<histo> m3F: what do you mean by fails? is it detected?
<`mOOse`> CkhiKuzad - is this a usb install?
<anto9us> VSpike: that's where I'd open up the box and connect DVD drive temporarily
<john0145> hello everyone I am trying to access website called radiopaq.com.. it doesnt play station can anyone guide to solve this problem thank you
<CkhiKuzad> no, its hard drive
<CkhiKuzad> its from a LiveCD to a hard drive, and sroz you are not helping.
<histo> CkhiKuzad: well if you can boot with recovery mode or with a cd and chroot to the drive then update-grub will regenerate the images
<LSD|Ninja> What's the recommended way of installing additional 32-bit libraries in an amd64 multilib environment?
<CkhiKuzad> alright, so 'sudo chroot [drive] && sudo update-grub' ?
<m3F> histo: yes, it is detected by the kernel and system, and players too, but when i try to copy music to it it fails. The media player (Banshee or Rhythmbox) hangs up.
<histo> CkhiKuzad: basically
<CkhiKuzad> alright
<histo> CkhiKuzad: want to mount the drive first
 * CkhiKuzad tries, but RTFM's
<m3F> histo: And it seems to happen since i have installed Kubuntu-restricted-extras
<histo> CkhiKuzad: I'm pretty sur eit will have to be mounted to chroot
<CkhiKuzad> also, what would be the easiest way to figure out what a certain is in /dev/
<CkhiKuzad> certain drive is**
<histo> m3F: unless its a codec issue that shouldnt' matter. Try directly copying the files to the device. or using gtkpod
<o_> so much country tell lie!!!
<histo> CkhiKuzad: sudo fdisk -l
<CkhiKuzad> ok
<histo> CkhiKuzad: will list all the drives
<CkhiKuzad> alright, and their capacities?
<o_> they only use little people
<histo> CkhiKuzad: then you can sudo mkdir /media/somefolder && sudo mount /dev/blah /media/somefolder
<o_> other no give the same!
<`mOOse`> CkhiKuzad: df -h
<CkhiKuzad> histo i just needed to find the drive
<CkhiKuzad> i got it now
<crunchbang> hi all
<histo> CkhiKuzad: kk sry didn't know what your were asking there for a sec
<CkhiKuzad> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chroot /dev/sda1 && sudo update-grub
<CkhiKuzad> chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/sda1: Not a directory
<crunchbang> exit
<histo> CkhiKuzad: because you have to mount /dev/sda1
<histo> crunchbang: try /exit
<CkhiKuzad> i have it mounted.
<crunchbang> =) thnx
<histo> CkhiKuzad: then chroot /to/the/mountpoint
<o_> ??
<o_> BACK NOW
<histo> !ot | o_
<ubottu> o_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CkhiKuzad> histo, should i do /dev/ or /media/
<o_> ????
<armando> no puedo conectar mi escanner genius colorpage-vivid 1200x socorro
<bazhang> o_ stay on topic or you will be removed
<CkhiKuzad> !es armando
<CkhiKuzad> dang it
<o_> HAPPEN WHAT JUST I OFF OF LINE
<CkhiKuzad> why is it that if i attempt to help someone
<histo> CkhiKuzad: sudo mkdir /media/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 && sudo chroot /media/sda1
<CkhiKuzad> armando, no hablo espanol, habla ingles por favor?
<umang> !es | armando
<ubottu> armando: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<`mOOse`> !ops | o_  caps and general obnoxicity
<ubottu> o_  caps and general obnoxicity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jpds> o_: Please stop.
<o_> SO MUCH COUNTRY USE SO LITTLE PEOPLE THEN GIVE SO MUCH ,NO GIVE OTHER THE SAME
<`mOOse`> thankyou jpds
<histo> Just ignore him. ops will kick/ban him again
<john0145> has anyone visited radiopaq.com
<jpds> histo: Hi.
<armando> sos!!!!! voy aprepararme en ingles
<CkhiKuzad> histo: http://www.pastebin.com/d2ea63a77
<xangua> !es > armando
<ubottu> armando, please see my private message
<CkhiKuzad> i dont exactly know whether it was a success or failure in that
<histo> CkhiKuzad: checking it
<gyokimae2> Hi, using 9.10. Installed in empty partition of WinXP. Windows partitions are accessiable from "Places", but how can I set it to always mount as read only?
<CkhiKuzad> alright
<unvs> I'm trying to start daemontools in Koala with "sudo initctl start svscanboot" but all I get is "initctl: Unknown job: svscanboot" even though I did create /etc/event.d/svscanboot .. Any gotchas here?
<armando> soy nuevo en ubuntu nunca crei que fuera tan bueno!!!! very very good
<CkhiKuzad> !es | armando
<ubottu> armando: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<histo> CkhiKuzad: hrm.. it didn't generate images?
<umang> gyokimae2, have you tried pysdm?
<CkhiKuzad> no it didn't. histo
<gyokimae2> umang, that is a new term to me. I will go search
<histo> CkhiKuzad: let me check something hold up
 * CkhiKuzad holds up
<onexused> gyokimae2: you should set that in /etc/fstab (edit as root).  For example," /dev/sda3		/media/win		jfs		ro		0 1" would make /dev/sda3 mount to /media/win as read only.
<umang> gyokimae2, It's an application. You can install it from synaptic or do $ sudo apt-get install pysdm
<histo> CkhiKuzad: look in /media/sda1/boot and see if there are images there.
<CkhiKuzad> im in that directory
<CkhiKuzad> nothing
<CkhiKuzad> just /grub/
<histo> CkhiKuzad: sudo update-grub /dev/sda1
<Matrix> hi people i need help concerning my webcam
<CkhiKuzad> same result, histo
<gyokimae2> onexused, fstab contained no line for Win partitions, so I think "places" is mounting on-the-fly
<umang> !help | Matrix
<ubottu> Matrix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<histo> CkhiKuzad: let me do some reading and figure out how to re-create the images
<histo> CkhiKuzad: then you should be able to boot
<armando> ubuntu-es
<CkhiKuzad> hopefully it will work
<CkhiKuzad> armando '/join #ubuntu-es
<umang> armando, /join #ubuntu-es
<onexused> gyokimae2: That may be true.  Are you willing to add a line, if you know the windows partition numbers?
<Matrix> my laptop acer with acer crystal eyes webcam ,i need a software that will it run or i have it already?
<topebwana> #ubuntu-es
<gyokimae2> onexused, I think I've done that before. For now, focussing on changing the behavior of "Places"
<onexused> gyokimae2: Okay.
<unvs> Is anyone running daemontools on Karmic Koala here?
<umang> Matrix, See if this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<gyokimae2> onexused, If "Places" is actually an alias to a script stored elsewhere in the system so I can addon "read only", that would be best. Would you know?
<cyberjunk502> what's the command to see which port are open in ubuntu
<DaemonFC> hmmm, something got fixed...
<CkhiKuzad> cyberjunk502, i think it might be netstat
<Matrix> ive checked already and they told me to check easycam but it doest exist anymore
<CkhiKuzad> but im not absolutely sure.
<onexused> gyokimae2: I really have no idea where the config files (if there are any) for gnome/nautilus's automount function is.
<histo> cyberjunk502: netstat -ta
<[Adam|Linux]> I feel like there is a lag in my typing, is this common to Ubuntu or is it just my hardware?
<n16h7f0x> any quake style terminal for gnome?
<cyberjunk502> thanks histo
<histo> CkhiKuzad: is ubuntu the only OS on the disk?
<ardchoille> !info guake | n16h7f0x
<ubottu> n16h7f0x: guake (source: guake): A drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-4 (karmic), package size 117 kB, installed size 804 kB
<CkhiKuzad> on the 160 gig one, yes
<n16h7f0x> ardchoille, is it yakuake like?
<histo> CkhiKuzad: you're chrooted on to the drive?
<umang> Matrix, Does Ekiga work?
<CkhiKuzad> but i have more than 15 gigabytes of stuff, thats why i'm avoiding just doing a full reformat and install
<onexused> [Adam|Linux]: It might have to do with the amount of RAM you have or the number of programs you're running.  I only have lag in typing when I'm running from a livecd or I'm typing over ssh on a slow connection, or some such.
<CkhiKuzad> and yes i am
<CkhiKuzad> histo, yes i am chrooted to it
<Matrix> i dont have it
<onexused> [Adam|Linux]: Otherwise, I wouldn't know.
<ardchoille> n16h7f0x: it's similar to the kdeone
<seanbrystone> [Adam|Linux], is your cpu reporting 100%?
<Matrix> i have cheese
<[Adam|Linux]> I have 2 GB of ram and I'm only running xchat and chrome
<histo> CkhiKuzad: you can try reinstalling the kernel image or sudo apt-get reinstall grub
<CkhiKuzad> how would i reinstall the kernel image?
<histo> CkhiKuzad: err grub2 if thats what you are using.
<mister_roboto> does anyone know if lucid has sun jdk and i'm just  not seeing it?
<umang> Matrix, Does that work?
<CkhiKuzad> no im using legacy grub
<histo> CkhiKuzad: sudo apt-get reinstall linux-image-whatever you have installed on it.
<[Adam|Linux]> CPU hovers around 60%
<ardchoille> n16h7f0x: apt-cache show guake  # that will tell you about it
<Matrix> yes but its lags
<histo> CkhiKuzad: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<hiexpo> mister_roboto, yes it does
<CkhiKuzad> linux-image-ubuntu-9.04?
<cyberjunk502> tell me if your internet speed is slow does port scanning a remote computer contain errors
<histo> CkhiKuzad: nah it will be something like linux-image-2.6.b;lkajsdf
<CkhiKuzad> got it
<cyberjunk502> i mean does it affect port scan other than speed
<histo> CkhiKuzad: reinstall that and then sudo apt-get reinstall grub
 * CkhiKuzad pastebins
<umang> Matrix, OK. So you're issue is that is lags? If so, ask again here and maybe someone who knows how to fix that will help you.
<mister_roboto> hiexpo: aptitude search sun |grep jdk doesn't show anything    where is it?
 * centHOGG striped the filesystem
<CkhiKuzad> histo: http://www.pastebin.com/d255aa01d
<hiexpo> mister hold on let me find it
<ardchoille> mister_roboto:  apt-cache search sun | grep jdk  ?
<histo> CkhiKuzad: sudo apt-get reinstall linux-image-2.6.28-17-generic linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic
<n16h7f0x> ardchoille, any text editor similar to kate don't want to use kde 1
<n16h7f0x> ?
<CkhiKuzad> thanks, histo
<hiexpo> mister_roboto, it's in the ubuntu software center
<ardchoille> n16h7f0x: not that I can think of, I use gedit
<mister_roboto> ardchoille: nothing :\
<mister_roboto> hiexpo: what is that? what's the repo name?
<ardchoille> mister_roboto: which ubuntu version are you using?
<histo> CkhiKuzad: you can also sudo apt-get reinstall grub to make sure you get any other files you might have delted.
<mister_roboto> ardchoille: 10.4
<CkhiKuzad> o.o, histo: root@ubuntu:/# sudo apt-get reinstall linux-image-2.6.28-17-generic linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic
<CkhiKuzad> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<CkhiKuzad> E: Invalid operation reinstall
<n16h7f0x> ardchoille, thanx anyways
<mister_roboto> ardchoille: hiexpo    oh, i'm sorry. i'm in the wrong room
<ardchoille> !lucid | mister_roboto you need to be in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> mister_roboto you need to be in #ubuntu+1: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<hiexpo> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<mister_roboto> ardchoille: that's why i asked if it was in lucid :)
<mister_roboto> ardchoille: thought i was in the other room
<hiexpo> oh ok
<histo> CkhiKuzad: put a --reinstall instead of reinstall
<histo> CkhiKuzad: sry used to using aptitude
<mister_roboto> hiexpo: i don't think it's in the lucid repos yet. i'll ask there. thanks for humoring me!  :)
<CkhiKuzad> root@ubuntu:/# sudo apt-get --reinstall linux-image-2.6.28-17-generic linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic
<CkhiKuzad> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<CkhiKuzad> E: Invalid operation linux-image-2.6.28-17-generic
<histo> CkhiKuzad: you can hit up arrow and correct the command.
<CkhiKuzad> sorry i'm three lining a lot, histo
<histo> CkhiKuzad: just use aptitude sudo aptitude reinstall .....
<CkhiKuzad> ok
<hiexpo> no prob didn't relize you were talking about lucid
 * histo hates apt-get
<bluesand> HOW COME YOU FUCKING NERDS KEEP FAGGOTING UP MY OPERATING SYSTEM WITH EVERY RELEASE/UPDATE
<seanbrystone> oh my
<histo> !ohmy
<bluesand> ILL HAVE TO GET A MAC OR SOMETHING
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
 * B|aSS love pat-get since was able to upgrade breezy to dapper with it
<hiexpo> mister_roboto, go here
<B|aSS> *apt
<hiexpo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8831409
<seanbrystone> who let bluegene out of his cage?
<seanbrystone> bluesand, rather
<bluesand> sorry
<bluesand> christ
<histo> !ot | bluesand
<ubottu> bluesand: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CrOnOs__> hi
<greezmunkey> must be on windows 7 and on the wrong channel...
<hiexpo> mister_roboto, looks like the pre sun for karmic will work
<histo> bluegene: also you may want to talk to the devs not the people volunteering here.
<n16h7f0x> ardchoille, promis this is the last question :)..something similar to krusader in gnome?
<zac> What can I run to view general info about my computers components?
<seion> okay so updated version 10.04 from fresh install, Wired internet was working fine before update, now its not..... shows them under connection listen but it doesnt have a option to connect? how do i get it to work
<onexused> Any idea what repository libgtkglext is in?
<histo> zac: lspci or lshw
<Guest30277> thanks
<supremearyal> n16h7f0x: emelfm2
<histo> !info libgtkglext | onexused
<ubottu> onexused: Package libgtkglext does not exist in karmic
<onexused> My rear, ubottu, I just installed it!
<n16h7f0x> supremearyal, can also manage sftp connections?
<histo> !info libgtkglext1 | onexused
<ubottu> onexused: libgtkglext1 (source: gtkglext): OpenGL Extension to GTK+ (shared libraries). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 105 kB, installed size 388 kB
<ardchoille> n16h7f0x: No problem with asking questions, that's what this channel is for :) Try gnome-commander
<ned-> how do i get to the Theme preferences window from the command line (im not using Gnome so i cant use the standard GUI)
<n16h7f0x> ardchoille, thankyou
<onexused> !lucid | seion
<ubottu> seion: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<seion> thanks
<histo> CkhiKuzad: any luck?
<onexused> histo: Ha, thanks.
<Guest30277> Ok, how do I view my gpu specifically?
<therev_b> quit
<ardchoille> ned-: the theme prefs are saved in various config files. If you're not using gnome I don't think you'll be able touse the theme prefs window either
<histo> Guest30277: lspci | grep VGA
<magn3ts> Anyone got any good recommendations on download managers?
<centHOGG> yeah windows
<centHOGG> :P
<ned-> ardchoille, do you have any idea how to change the default font-size for gtk launched apps?
<histo> magn3ts: the one build in firefox
<onexused> magn3ts: I like wget, which is text-based.
<histo> magn3ts: built
<ardchoille> ned-: no idea other than the theme prefs gui
<ned-> ive tried gtk-chtheme, and it works but its not complete.
<magn3ts> histo, what? I would hardly call that a download manager by any means
<ned-> hmm alright thanks.
<histo> !best | magn3ts
<ubottu> magn3ts: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<magn3ts> onexused, I'm looking for something more native but like jdownloader that does megashare/rapidshare captchas and autodownloading
<ardchoille> ned-: also I think most theme prefs need to have the gnome-settings-daemon running too inorder to take effect
<magn3ts> histo, right but I'm looking for suggestions. thats a silly factoid to solicit recommendations. I don't know the name of every single download manager available for ubuntu
<supremearyal> ned: lxappearance
<CrOnOs__> magn3ts: why dont run those on wine?
<bigtom21485> technical question about wine
<hal9k2010> anyone with ubuntu ppc exp?
<bigtom21485> how do i get a malfunctioning windows program to close?
<ardchoille> magn3ts: try gwget
<calebjohnson> question: how do i remove an entire package like xfce?
<centHOGG> reinstall
<magn3ts> CrOnOs__, well jdownloader runs in linux but its Qt
<ardchoille> bigtom21485: open a terminal and run xkill # but be carefull with it
<onexused> bigtom21485: You could try killing it.  In the terminal, ps -A and find the number in front of the program, then kill <number>.
<ned-> ardchoille, well, when i have a low resolution set, launch an app, then change the resolution back to my standard higher res, i get the font-size i want. i just want to send that font-size setting to xchat & pidgin.
<ned-> supremearyal, thanks ill take a look.
<magn3ts> ardchoille, I can use wget no problem, like I said I'm more interested in the captcha completing and taking in a huge list of links at once and bypassing the wait restriction
<magn3ts> I think I'll just stick with jdownloader lol
<ardchoille> ned-: xchat has its own font settings, have you tried that?
<LinuxHelpNeeded> I tried installing a GDM theme on my ubuntu 9.10, needless to say I dont have a proper login anymore, where can I download another login gui?
<supremearyal> LinuxHelpNeeded: gnome-look.org
<ardchoille> magn3ts: Ah, ok, no idea then
<LinuxHelpNeeded> supremeryal what are they under?
<ned-> ardchoille, i have, that just changes the font size for the chat buffer, not the user lists on the right
<onexused> I think he means like kdm or xdm, not a theme for gdm.  Or am I wrong?
<ardchoille> LinuxHelpNeeded: the theme settings in thenew gdm are not feature complete yet
<LinuxHelpNeeded> okay so I cant use GDM themes?
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, I ran apt-get install gwget, and recieved this: You must have at least one <locale> entry in a <schema>:: Is this normal?
<LinuxHelpNeeded> which ones are supported?
<ned-> supremearyal, that was exactly what i was looking for.
<ardchoille> ned-: I don't know. I do know that running gnome-settings-daemon sets things up correctly, I did that when I used a window manager
<ned-> thank you good sir. youve saved me quite a bit of headache.
<ardchoille> greezmunkey: never seen that before. Which ubuntu version?
<CkhiKuzad> histo, it didnt work, and my system froze up
<queso> What package should I install to get libgl in Jaunty?
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, Linux UbuntuServ01 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<CkhiKuzad> histo? are you here?
<LinuxHelpNeeded> umm... where are the login gui themes at? what are they under in gnome-look?
<CkhiKuzad> LinuxHelpNeeded yes its gnome-look, they are GDM themes
<ardchoille> greezmunkey: are you running gnome?
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, the program runs... I'll try a download from a FTP server I know of...
<LinuxHelpNeeded> im running ubuntu 9.10
<ardchoille> LinuxHelpNeeded: the gdm theme settings in the new gdm are not feature complete yet, you won't be able to use a full gdm theme
<supremearyal> LinuxHelpNeeded, at the left under "GDM Themes"
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, I am.
<LinuxHelpNeeded> ckhikuzad I used a GDM theme and now I cant get into the login via GUI but only through command line
<ardchoille> greezmunkey: never seen that error before
<CkhiKuzad> well uninstall that GDM theme. LinuxHelpNeeded
<LinuxHelpNeeded> how do I do that?
<CkhiKuzad> LHN: system>administration>login window
<CkhiKuzad> then the local tab
<InsomniaCity> Is using a firewire external drive as easy as a USB external drive?
<LinuxHelpNeeded> okay thanks
<histo> CkhiKuzad: yeha i'm here
<CkhiKuzad> my liveCd lagged extremely, and i had to reboot, histo. and nothing was fixed
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, yeah, it could be an install annoyance - I'll check it out further...
<LinuxHelpNeeded> the problem might be because i installed this: "sudo apt-get install gdm-2.20"
<ardchoille> greezmunkey: did you install from the server cd and then install gnome?
<LinuxHelpNeeded> it replaced my old one
<LinuxHelpNeeded> on ubuntu 9.10
<CkhiKuzad> histo, i think i'm going to install ubuntu on a 50 gig partition, and just copy all the stuff over. i am so close to giving up/
<Gryllida> Is there a way to make Ubuntu boot, splash screens non-graphical, so that they show information about what's going on?
<ardchoille> LinuxHelpNeeded: the gdm theme settings in the new gdm 2.0 are not feature complete yet, you won't be able to use a full gdm theme
<LinuxHelpNeeded> how do i restore the old one?
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, no this is the desktop version, I just named it ubuntuserv01 !
<jiohdi> gryllida system preferences splash
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<histo> CkhiKuzad: what happened when you tried it?
<ardchoille> greezmunkey: but that error has got me puzzled
<histo> CkhiKuzad: does grub load?
<CkhiKuzad> histo, thats completely redundant. my boot directory is EMPTY
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, Me too, but the program seems to run. I do have an install of MySQL here though, could be because of that??
<histo> CkhiKuzad: did you issue the reinstall of the image command?
<CkhiKuzad> yes
<histo> CkhiKuzad: then you also have to reinstall grub
<CkhiKuzad> and thats when it lagged me off.
<histo> CkhiKuzad: so it didn't finish the reinstall of the files?
<CkhiKuzad> no it didnt,
<CkhiKuzad> could you send the commands to do that again, it might have been how many files i had open
<histo> CkhiKuzad: huh yeah that should replace the images in /boot if you reinstall one of them.
<ardchoille> greezmunkey: I don't think it's that
<queso> How can I get the deb for nvidia-glx-185? http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/nvidia-glx-185 There's no download link . . ?
<phoebus> Anyone watch zeitgeist addendum?
<queso> Oh poo, I found it, nevermind. :)
<ardchoille> queso: which version of ubuntu?
<ardchoille> ok
<queso> ardchoille: I'm in jaunty
<supremearyal> queso: click on whichever architecture you are on at the bottom of that page
<CkhiKuzad> histo, could you send the commands to do that again, it might have been how many files i had open
<gm|lap> hey, how do you set a video mode which isn't in the "display" menu?
<gm|lap> this USED to be able to set 1024x768 for my primary monitor
<queso> It says it's for karmic, but I'm on jaunty.  I couldn't get my video driver to work unless it was 185.  So I downloaded that off the nvidia site.  Now I need opengl support so I want to use version 185 or, I'm guessing, it's going to break my video card driver.  So I guess I have to use a karmic deb in jaunty.
<gm|lap> alternatively, how do you make the mode appear in the "display" dialogue (s/menu/dialogue/)
<todd_> hey guys, can anyone help me with a theme problem?
<histo> CkhiKuzad: sudo mkdir /media/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 && sudo chroot /media/sda1 && sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.28-17-generic linux-image-generic grub
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, now that you mention it, there does seem to be something wrong...I don't have time to check it out now though, thanks!
<Gryllida> todd_ : we can try once we see the question :)
<ardchoille> queso: don't mix version packages, that will only cause problems
<queso> ardchoille: What else can I do?
<histo> CkhiKuzad: you may not have to do the mkdir if you are using the same os right now as before.
<ardchoille> queso: nvidia card?
<todd_> Gryllida: thanks
<queso> ardchoille: Yes.  The solution would be for Ubuntu to have a package for Jaunty, but there isn't one.
<ardchoille> !info nvidia-glx-185 jaunty
<queso> ardchoille: I have version 185 working because I downloaded it and it compiled and installed for my kernel.
<CkhiKuzad> if i lag out, i lagged out.
<Guest30277> hey why cant I enable desktop graphics?
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx-185 does not exist in jaunty
<histo> Guest30277: what kind of graphic card do you have?
<Guest30277> ATI Xpress
<CkhiKuzad> histo i'm worried about lagging out again from firefox
<queso> ardchoille: :(
<histo> Guest30277: system > administration > hardware drivers
<CkhiKuzad> so i'm going to PM you the result of the terminal, rather than using pastebin, ok?
<Guest30277> Nope
<Guest30277> Checked it didn't have anything
<ardchoille> queso: which card do you have? 5 or 6 series?
<JoeSomebody> is gtk 2 on karmic already, or does it need to be added?
<histo> !ati > Guest30277
<ubottu> Guest30277, please see my private message
<Guest30277> It says
<histo> CkhiKuzad: k
<ardchoille> JoeSomebody: gtk-2.0 has been in Ubuntu for a while
<queso> ardchoille: I don't know, is there a command I can run to find out?  (I do know that it didn't work with version 180 of the driver.)
<JoeSomebody> ardchoille thanks
<Guest30277> I qute "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<jtwhite> My computer overheats when running Ubuntu but not Windows... Why is this?
<ardchoille> queso: I asked because I have nvidia geforce 6200 and it works but there's a bug in the driver that affects compiz, just curious about which card you had
<Guest30277> I have a driver for it i checked with envyng I have the most recent apparently
<jtwhite> It's a Dell Inspiron 1525
<ardchoille> queso: does the 185 driver work?
<todd_> i installed a theme package that came with 6 tar.gz files, i exracted them. each file i am guessing contains a different component of the theme. so from there i went to system>preferences>appearance>themes>install. 1 of the 6 tar.gz files installed. the other files which contain emblems and what will not install. is there another route that i can take to add the themes to my system? am i doing something wrong?
<seanbrystone> dont extract them
<queso> ardchoille: Yes, the 185 driver does work (I got it from nvidia's website). This is the script I run to compile/install it: NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.14-pkg1.run
<queso> ardchoille: (And with this driver compiz works)
<ardchoille> queso: ok, so what is the issue now? I must have missed something
<Darxus> Why is /var/log/mail.log listed in the output of both syslogd-listfiles and syslogd-listfiles --weekly?  The syslogd-listfiles man page seems to be saying these lists are based on /etc/syslog.conf, but I only have one entry for mail.log in it.  Probably the default config.
<queso> ardchoille: I need opengl support.  So I figured nvidia-glx-185 was what I should install to get it.
<steelsteve> hello!
<lpirkel> hey
<ardchoille> todd_: when you use the theme manager to install themes, they are usually placed in ~/.themes (for themes) or ~/.icons (for icons)
<queso> ardchoille: I'm trying to get photoshop to run in wine and someone in #winehq said it wasn't a wine problem but a distro problem.
<todd_> ardchoille: oh i see, so what do i need to do differently?
<ardchoille> queso: Ah, ok. I can't help much with wine, never used it but wine might be the problem, I don't know
<lpirkel> alright i see a lot of people who are asking questions here but ive got a wireless question
<ardchoille> todd_: try unpacking the theme components and placing them in the proper folder: ~/.themes or ~/.icons
<ardchoille> todd_: which theme was it? if you can get me a link to download it I can look at it and tell you more
 * srnth is away: AFK
<todd_> that would be awsome!
<cows> hello?
<cows> can u hear me
<ardchoille> !away > srnth
<ubottu> srnth, please see my private message
<lpirkel> anyone here good with wireless problems?
<steelsteve> just ask
<cows> lpirkel, whats ur problem
<queso> ardchoille: No, the wine folk said it was an issue with my distro. Ubuntu hasn't yet installed support for opengl. That's why I want to install that karmic deb, because it matches the version of my video driver.
<todd_> ardchoille: http://www.4shared.com/file/141492476/7c00c2df/Windows7tar.html
<lpirkel> lol sorry, so im sorta new to ubuntu and my broadcom 802.11b/g wireless card doesnt work with ubuntu
<gm|lap> does anyone have any idea on how to set *any* video mode on an X11 server on-the-fly?
<gm|lap> xvidtune doesn't seem to have the options i need
<lpirkel> i tried the whole b43 cutter thing but im suckin at making it work
<ardchoille> todd_: hold on.. waiting for the download link
<steelsteve> I need hope... and help, I can't seem to use high-end social sites (yeah, I use those 'cause I have a life, sorta). the problem is that on facebook and others I can't seem to get anything beyond viewing pages, anything else produces a blank page. I use 9.10 and the latest firefox
<srnth> lpirkel, have you tried the broadcom STA driver?
<ardchoille> todd_: 17mb? sounds like it has an icon theme too
<todd_> yeah it does
<todd_> it is a windows 7 pack
<ardchoille> queso: But installing a karmic .deb on jaunty will likely cause more problems, if it installs at all
<burdie2> okay when I right click on the desktop im not getting any bar popping up!
<lpirkel> i have not...see i tried doing the sudo apt-get install b43 cutter command but it says it cant find it and i also tried the same with build essential, same problem
<ardchoille> todd_: I'll unpack it and see what I can find, will be back with you shortly
<steelsteve> someone who can help me just send a private message
<steelsteve> I need hope... and help, I can't seem to use high-end social sites (yeah, I use those 'cause I have a life, sorta). the problem is that on facebook and others I can't seem to get anything beyond viewing pages, anything else produces a blank page. I use 9.10 and the latest firefox
<todd_> ardchoille: thank you!
<ardchoille> todd_: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<todd_> 9.10
<queso> ardchoille: So what should I do? :(
<lpirkel> srnth: do you see what im saying?
<srnth> does anyone know the package for the STA driver? I forgot =P
<ardchoille> queso: I don't know.
<ardchoille> This is what I get for buildiing my computers from parts that I already know work with Ubuntu
<burdie2> okay when I right click on the desktop im not getting any bar popping up!
<queso> ardchoille: Well, what package should I install to get opengl support?  Is nvidia-glx even the right package?
<ardchoille> todd_: ok, you'll need to unpack the initial package, go into the resulting folder and drag each of the packages there into the theme manager. Try that
<srnth> lpirkel: can you pastebin the error you get when you try to install? "it cant find it" is not very specific xD
<queso> ardchoille: I think I should already have opengl support. :/
<todd_> unpack?
<lpirkel> srnth: umm it says building dependancy tree...then i think it says could not locate package information or something on E:/ im on XP right now unfortunately
<queso> ardchoille: Is it because I used the script off their site to install the driver? Could it be that it installed in a non-standard place the support for opengl (from the perspective of ubuntu)?
<ardchoille> queso: I think you should too, that's why I still say it's a wine problem
<steelsteve> ... any longer and I might just start spamming
<srnth> lpirkel, can I PM you?
<ardchoille> queso: interesting thought, but again I don't know
<rasstar> flash on linux seems to be really bad compared to windows. Using almost 100% of my cpu for a 1080p video
<queso> ardchoille: What's a sure-fire way to make sure I have opengl installed?
<SpockVulcan> steelsteve: just state your question
<steelsteve> I have
<SkyPirate> I have a question about downloading a certain program on Linux
<lpirkel>  srnth: sure
<ardchoille> todd_: right click the initial package and choose "extract here"
<todd_> ardchiolle: did that process work for you?
<ardchoille> yes
<steelsteve> SpockVulcan: I have, twice
<ardchoille> todd_: being that you're on 9.10, you won't be able to use the gdm theme as the gdm in 9.10 is not yet feature complete
<SpockVulcan> steelsteve: od it again
<SkyPirate> how do I download Soya3D?
<steelsteve> I need hope... and help, I can't seem to use high-end social sites (yeah, I use those 'cause I have a life, sorta). the problem is that on facebook and others I can't seem to get anything beyond viewing pages, anything else produces a blank page. I use 9.10 and the latest firefox
<burdie2> okay when I right click on the desktop im not getting any bar popping up!
<Roll_Tide> Hi, I have dual monitors, works perfect except every reboot I have to redo the setup. When I try to save it I get this error "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!" I'm doing it in "NVIDIA X Server Settings"
<todd_> ardchoille: ok i have unpacked all 6 of the files. now the theme manager? is that the theme window under appearances?
<Gryllida> Is there a way to make Ubuntu boot, splash screens non-graphical, so that they show information about what's going on?
<Out_Cold> if my hosts.deny keeps blocking IPs for sshd where can I shut this off??
<Gryllida> Like it is in Damn Small Linux and other smaller distributions:... NNN MB RAM... N00MHz processor ... PS2 mouse...
<manojkmohan> .
<Gryllida> - all in a black window with white letters?
<steelsteve> that's BIOS info Gryllida
<burdie2> okay when I right click on the desktop im not getting any bar popping up!
<Out_Cold> Gryllida, there's a key to do that. You can most likely do for bios and grub
<ardchoille> todd_: no, just unpack the initial downloaded package, which it sounds like you already did, then go into the Windows7 folder and drag each of the desired packages into the theme manager. Don't bother with the win7.emerald and gdm packages
<Gryllida> steelsteve: Should I change something in BIOS? (What?)
<steelsteve> no, the info is found by the BIOS
<Gryllida> Out_Cold: How? which key?
<steelsteve> nevermind
<Out_Cold> Gryllida, possibly F2 or F8 or ESC or DEL, depends on the system
<Gryllida> steelsteve, where is the info is found by the BIOS? where and what should I undertake to do a non-GUI boot?
<supremearyal> Gryllida,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=638375
<queso> ardchoille: Thanks for your help. I think you're right, I must already have OpenGL support. I have a game called Neverball installed, which requires OpenGL, and the game works.  I'm off to #winehq again. Thanks again.
<ksbalaji> my os is ubuntu hardy. I removed oo installd from repo 2.x and tried to install 3.2 downloaded as deb pack. I could not find instructions as to which deb file to install first etc.
<ardchoille> queso: Ah, I thought so. you're welcome
<ksbalaji> now after installation, oo does not open. I get message: missing vcl resources -corrupt installation. Help!
<steelsteve> it depends on the starting splash screen Gryllida
<ksbalaji> Deb linux oo 3.2 installation help?
<steelsteve> it should say to press something for system info
<grumbly> hello
<todd_> ardchoille: how do i get to theme manager?
<ardchoille> Is emerald dead or dying off?
<grumbly> I need some help installing a second distro to a seperate partition without wiping out grub2
<ardchoille> todd_: System > Preferences > Appearance
<grumbly> i dont know how to do it
<OpenSourcery> does the live cd come with the nessacay sw to set up a proxy server?
<Gryllida> supremearyal, thanks
<OpenSourcery> i would like to test something and not have to wait for the packages to dl
<Hammerjak> grumbly: just make sure the second distro doesn't install a bootloader, what's the problem?
<histo> OpenSourcery: you want to create a proxy server from a live cd?
<todd_> and i can just drag the file with the icons to the theme manager?
<grumbly> Hammerjak: I'm on  a netbook and don't happen to have a usb disk of any sort
<Hammerjak> grumbly: have you created your second partition?
<ardchoille> Hammerjak: the second distro should recognize and add the current install to the boot menu, that has been my experience
<supremearyal> todd_: right click on desktop and click "Change Desktop Background", then select the tab labeled "Theme" on the top
<steelsteve> I need hope... and help, I can't seem to use high-end social sites (yeah, I use those 'cause I have a life, sorta). the problem is that on facebook and others I can't seem to get anything beyond viewing pages, anything else produces a blank page. I use 9.10 and the latest firefox
<steelsteve> I NEED help on this, I can't seem to use the forums anyways
<grumbly> Hammerjak: i have
<ardchoille> todd_: you should be able to yes
<jeeez> why does firefox load images in a window, and when i right click-->save, it downloads the whole image again?
<Hammerjak> grumbly: I'm assuming your current distro is ubuntu, correct?
<grumbly> Hammerjak: yeh, karmic
<Hammerjak> grumbly: ok then it's using grub2, you just install the second distro (make sure *not* to let it install a bootloader) then boot ubuntu and run 'sudo update-grub'
<coz_> jeeez,   can you link to to a site that you have done this on
<todd_> ardchoille: only 1 out of the 6 files will actually drag and drop. the other files say "does not appear to be a valid theme"
<jeeez> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/Dd9b7ab7/02156_orangedays_1440x900.jpg
<ardchoille> todd_: which one worked?
<coz_> jeeez,  file not found with that link
<histo> steelsteve: what kind of video card?
<ardchoille> todd_: we should continue this in PM. May I pm you?
<jeeez> oh, right.
<grumbly> Hammerjak: if it DOES install a bootloader (ie, dosn't give me an option not to) is it a matter of just reinstalling grub from within karmic
<Hammerjak> grumbly: yes
<Hammerjak> grumbly: what's the second distro you're planning on installing?
<jeeez> coz_: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/downloads/downloads/widescreen/1440x900/ its the same for any image. when i click on download, it opens the image inside the browser
<ranjan> Hello every body ... I am having some storage space problem i have dual booted my computer in which i am hving xp in one part and ubuntu 9.10 on other and an common space in between this two  all this i have done on an 80gb's of hard disk and now i am having some trouble in storage space ... i mean to say i am runing low in storage space so i am planing to go for an external hard disk but i am not able to decide in which file system should i format it so tha
<ranjan> t i can use it with charm from both the platform .. should i go for ntfs or some thing els .. please sugest ...
<jeeez> coz_: and when i right click and save it, it downloads all over again. its a pain, my net connection is really slow
<todd_> yes please!
<grumbly> Hammerjak: I was gonna play with moblin
<histo> jeeez: its a problem with they're site design
<coz_> jeeez,   well I believe  it is caching that picture  ....there is probably another way to directly download it  but not sure off hand
<grumbly> Hammerjak: and maybe play with lucid
<CrOnOs__> grumbly: why dont you try install grub on the partition not on the mbr ?
<Hammerjak> grumbly: ah, ok I haven't played with that one but the last step before install should have some sort of Advanced button to un-check the bootloader install
<coz_> jeeez,  you may be able to do a wget
<histo> jeeez: right click on teh download button
<Darxus> Ahhh, I think my mail.log is getting rotated every day because it's always over 1mb.
<ardchoille> todd_: see my PM
<grumbly> CrOnOs__: I don't know if I'll have the option
<John-_> So is a repository a collection of data on a third party developer who sends updates?
<histo> jeeez: and save link as
<jeeez> histo: yeah, i get it.
<histo> jeeez: that way you don't have to jump through clicking then right clicking.
<jeeez> histo: yes sir! :)
<CrOnOs__> grumbly: what distro are you installing?
<grumbly> CrOnOs__: Moblin- and maybe lucid
<grumbly> i'm not new to *nixes but not too familiar with linux
<grumbly> more familiar with freebsd- but i can't get it working on the netbook for lack of supported drivers
<grumbly> Hammerjak: What if I were to install it using VirtualBox to the partition?
<Hammerjak> grumbly: if you use virtualbox you don't need a partition at all
<Hammerjak> grumbly: virtualbox is an application you would run from ubuntu which would run another OS within it
<grumbly> Hammerjak: I know, but I dont know how i'm even going to get the installer iso to load without a USB disk
<Hammerjak> grumbly: not sure on the performance of running a virtual machine on a netbook though
<grumbly> Hammerjak: Virtual machine on a net book= not good...
<grumbly> Hammerjak: it's kind of like trying to live on squirrel milk...
<Hammerjak> grumbly: i wouldn't suggest virtualbox then :)
<grumbly> Hammerjak: I mean to use it simply as a mechanism for loading the install disc
<LINUXUSERNEEDSHE> How do I get into GDM Manager in ubuntu 9.10?
<anon> you dont
<coz_> LINUXUSERNEEDSHE,  what are you trying to do
<CrOnOs__> grumbly: why dont you try ubuntu netbook remix im using that now
<grumbly> Hammerjak: unless there's a magical ability to boot from iso...
<LINUXUSERNEEDSHE> I want to change themes
<````````````````> I dont like the ubuntu netbook remix
<LINUXUSERNEEDSHE> login theme
<Hammerjak> grumbly: not that i'm aware of
<````````````````> Its fail
<grumbly> CrOnOs__: I didnt like it...
<coz_> LINUXUSERNEEDSHE,  ok hold on let me get command
<Dr_Willis> grub2 can boot iso files for some distros
<Hammerjak> LINUXUSERNEEDSHE: you can't change login themes in karmic... though you can change the background image
<grumbly> CrOnOs__: I dont like the clutter interface
<Dr_Willis> LINUXUSERNEEDSHE:  the 9.10 gdm is not very themeable. You can install the old gdm if you want to use old gdm themes
<coz_> LINUXUSERNEEDSHE,  ok   this is the command     gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<coz_> LINUXUSERNEEDSHE,  that will open up what appears to be the appearance  dialog
<infid> what does chmod +s do?
<Dr_Willis> LINUXUSERNEEDSHE:  theres a few tools that let you tweak the looks of gdm2  - but its not as themeable as the old gdm
<Dr_Willis> infid:  sets the SUID bit
<coz_> LINUXUSERNEEDSHE,  you choose a theme like you are choosing a regular gtk2 theme for the windows
<grumbly> Hammerjak: you can change login themes,,, I did it... using GDM2Setup
<Hammerjak> grumbly: ooooo, i didn't know about that tool :D
<coz_> LINUXUSERNEEDSHE,  reboot  and it should show that theme on login but NOT for the windows
<CrOnOs__> grumbly: can you use other machine to virtualize those installs and see if you have grub options?
<````````````````> how is babby formed
<hikenboot> how do i get dpkg to create a log so i can find out why flash-pluggin is failing?
<Dr_Willis> I have a list of a few other gdm2 config/theme tools at http://delicious.com/dr_willis under the gdm/gdm2 tags
<grumbly> CrOnOs__: I would like to try but I don't know if I can boot off the installed virtual machine... even if I use an actual disc
<grumbly> disk
<LINUXUSERNEEDSHE> okay thanks, but I had a glossy black theme then I installed GDM and now its a generic looking login menu with a different background
<infid> Dr_Willis: i know that but i dont know what that means exactly. i'm reading that it means to execute the program as the user who owns the file rather than who is currently trying to run the file
<grumbly> LINUXUSERNEEDSHE: Take a gander at GDM2Setup
<Dr_Willis> LINUXUSERNEEDSHE:  the 'epidermis' program also ;ets you change the dfault gdm2 themes from a choice of about 6 alternatives
<Dr_Willis> infid:  yes. thats what it does
<grumbly> LINUXUSERNEEDSHE: I think you can get it with ubuntu tweak, but maybe apt too...
<grumbly> Dr_Willis: huh... never saw that one...
<Dr_Willis> infid:  set teh suid bit on 'reboot' and then any user can type reboot.. and system reboots. as if root ran it
<Dr_Willis> grumbly:  epidermis worked good for a bit..bt has issues last i tried it
<LINUXUSERNEEDSHE> how do I get into GDM2Setup?
<grumbly> CrOnOs__: if I use virtualbox or some other virtualization, will I be able to boot off the resultant instalation?
<grumbly> LINUXUSERNEEDSHE: If you've installed it, it should be in preferences or administration
<grumbly> Dr_Willis: I never had any issues with GDM2Setup
<CrOnOs__> grumbly: you dont need to boot the system only see what boot options give you on each distro, if they alow chose where install grub mbr or partition
<LINUXUSERNEEDSHE> the gdm im running is the 2.28.1 version
<momita> im getting print errors everytime i try to print
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, I bailed on gwget, no biggie! I just use the command line when I need it!
<Dr_Willis> grumbly:  epidermis does more then gdm2setup does -
<grumbly> CrOnOs__: Oh... I misunderstood what you were saying.  Even still, I dont want to bother taking the time unless I can boot off the installed system
<momita> after i upgraded new kernel etc
<Dr_Willis> grumbly:  epidermis hs some quirks
<momita> how do i troubleshoot?
<Dr_Willis> LINUXUSERNEEDSHE:  find the gdm2setup homepage? read/install/run it?
<spikku> Hmm, so I set a dir to chown www-data:www-data, and added group www-data to my user, and still don't have access to the dir. ? Am I missing something?
<````````````````> well first you have to install windows 7
<````````````````> NOTRLLY
<grumbly> Dr_Willis: hehe... Its the quirks that it does better, right? :)
<ardchoille> greezmunkey: That works too :)
<Dr_Willis> grumbly:  not when it coredumps
<spikku> also, yes, the dir is g+w
<Dr_Willis> grumbly:  I think theres work to be done in the whole 'theme selection' area under gnome/ubuntu :) its gotten way too complex.
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  interesting site ...didnt know about this :)
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  delicious? :) its a must use site
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  I like it :)
<grumbly> so, CrOnOs__ or Hammerjak, or anyone else, do you know if I use VirtualBox to load/install an ISO to a separate partition, will that installation be bootable thru the currently installed grub2 or will it just be a waste of time?
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  bettre in google in some ways for finding sites with info/related info to a topic
<CrOnOs__> grumbly: well the problem is i never installed any of those distros but the option to install grub probably is there, you can always try and even if you delete your grub you can boot from usb/livecd and restore aold grub
<evim> vvvvvvvvvvvvv
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  very cool.... now i have something to do beside play solitaire :)
<Dr_Willis> grumbly:  using virtualbox to access a 'real' hard drive is not reallly a recomended thing.
<grumbly> CrOnOs__: that's not the question.  I need to know if I the installation will boot if I use virtualbox to install it.  I dont have a disc
<Hammerjak> grumbly: I'm pretty sure it'll be a waste of time... I didn't even know you could install a VM on a partition... I've only used the virtual hard disks virtualbox creates
<Dr_Willis> grumbly:  i have seen 'convert vbox to a real install' type guides but never tried them
<sn1ffer72> I have been coding all night
<sn1ffer72> so I figured what a better way to waste some time like a good old chatroom
<grumbly> Dr_Willis and Hammerjak: ok...  Thankyou for your input.
<CrOnOs__> grumbly: i wont recomend it
<sn1ffer72> Have any of you ever heard of Chi-Running? or barefoot running?
<TheDodo> I have, although I've not heard it called Chi-running.
<sn1ffer72> A friend of mine said by wearing these crazy shoes it makes your legs stronger. (not sketchers)
<sn1ffer72> http://vibramfivefingershoes.net
<sn1ffer72> He said because you run on the balls of your feet vs. heels.
<TheDodo> Yes, it forces you to put your foot down differently as you run, which results in both less wear and tear and better posture.
<Dr_Willis> sn1ffer72:  chat in #ubuntu+1 please
<sn1ffer72> I think they are ugly, but it does really make sense on how they work.
<grumbly> So my next question: can I, in any way, boot an ISO from grub2?
<sn1ffer72> Has anyone ever heard of them or tried them?
<Dr_Willis> oops wrong channel :)
<Dr_Willis> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sn1ffer72> you dodo?
<Dr_Willis> sn1ffer72:  read reviews - says they dojnt work.
<Talon_> grumbly: I'm not too sure, i dual boot windows and linux, installed windows first, then linux so i had a choice in grub, but I've been seriously thinking about deleting windows because the games i play work in wine, and seamless mode in virtualbox is awesome for those windows apps i cant part with that wont work in wine.
<LINUXUSERNEEDSHE> this is the website for GDM2setup, how do I actually install this package?https://launchpad.net/~gdm2setup/+archive/gdm2setup/+packages
<sn1ffer72> prob is I see a lot of mixed reviews
<sn1ffer72> and this kid at work.. whom I trust
<Hammerjak> grumbly: i've never tried that, but I don't know how grub can mount an iso without first mounting the drive holding the iso
<Dr_Willis> !ot | sn1ffer72
<ubottu> sn1ffer72: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sn1ffer72> seems to think something about em.. but I am not sure
<grumbly> Hammerjak: I know grub cant, but I thought grub2 might... I at least thought I remembered seeing it was possible, if not easy....
<grumbly> but I can't remember the link
<sn1ffer72> I mean I am not a really good runner
<sn1ffer72> but I can code :)
<Edgar1> hello, I have a c-media sound card. Before worked fine, but now it doesnt. Dont know why, when I lspci in the terminal it doesnt show the sound card, it seems that the systems doesnt recognize it, what can I do to enabled it again?
<Hammerjak> grumbly: i'll admit i don't know grub2 very much, it wouldn't surprise me but i'm not the one to ask for advice on that one :)
<grumbly> Hammerjak: ok!
<Dr_Willis> grumbly:  grub2 can boot iso files. but they have to reside on a filesystem grub2 can normally access.. not sure what fs's its limitd to these days. It can do ext2/3/4 and vfat i know. proberly can do others
<grumbly> hah... If it will do it, I'm gonna try and get freebsd on this crabby snabby turdbag
<grumbly> Dr_Willis: it'll be on an ext4 part
<Hammerjak> grumbly: kinda offtopic, but have you played with pc-bsd at all?
<shenmue> hello from moscow =)
<grumbly> Hammerjak: yes.  it is... "the bsd equivalant of ubunut"
<grumbly> as it was kindly put...
<Edgar1> can anyone help me with my sound card issue?
<JoeSomebody> i installled some themes, and they are not there in appearance, how do i fix this?
<grumbly> I used it a few years ago, back when 6.0 was all the rage... but I found it a little... off.  I couldn't get out of the genkernel and couldnt do a couple other things.  This was years ago though, so I can only expect it to have gotten better
<hikenboot> hello all the file adobe-flashplugin.prerm does not exist on my karmic system a solution to the remove error #2 was to patch this file anyone know where i can find it?
<coz_> hikenboot,   try  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<grumbly> Hammerjak: if you havent had your hands on setting up a FreeBSD system, it's actually quite easy... I dont know why people would want to use PC-BSD.  but then again, I'm not afraid of CLI and i know how to find and read man pages.
<Hammerjak> grumbly: yeah, i installed freebsd a couple months ago just to play with it and i never could get gdm/kde to launch
<Hammerjak> grumbly: i have no use for a server so i didn't really want to setup the box the CLI way
<coz_> hikenboot,  sorry didnt read your post carefully enough
<JoeSomebody> hi , i installed some themes, and they are not there in appearance, how do i make them re-appear?
<grumbly> Hammerjak: Getting an X system on it really isn't difficult...
<grumbly> especially now... there's dbus and hald
<coz_> hikenboot,  that particular file does not exist on my system either
<coz_> hikenboot,   what is it that requires it?
<Hammerjak> grumbly: eh, that's alright, i was just poking around with it in a VM anyway
<hikenboot> its a required file that needs to be patched in order to uninstall the flash plugin properly
<Hammerjak> anyway, i gotta go, see ya
<grumbly> Hammerjak: OH! that is a very different ball of crap...  I have NEVER been able to get a reasonable X anything in VM running freebsd
<Hammerjak> grumbly: lmao, thanks that makes me feel better :)
<coz_> hikenboot,  so if you go into synaptic pacakge
<grumbly> MAYBE ice...
<grumbly> but thats it
<coz_> hikenboot,   sorry  synatpic  hit search  type in adobe and right clickt he flashplugin-installer  "REmove completly"  it  gives an error?
<grumbly> Hammerjak: I did get xfce on ONCE... but it was QUIRKY AS HELL
<skullcandy> hey guys, does anyone know how to find the default gateway of a computer on ubuntu?, i know how to do it in windows, ipconfig /all, but what is the default ip adress command in the terminal>
<skullcandy> ?
<IdleOne> skullcandy: ifconfig -a
<seanbrystone> how do i install KDE4 (or whatever the newest one is) on Ubuntu 9.10?
<grumbly> skullcandy: ifconfig -a
<grumbly> DAMN LAG
<Gamrok> hey can i revert back to the old gdm viasynaptic
<dyrnade> hey
<skullcandy> thankyou guys
<sn1ffer72> ip route add default via 192.168.1.254
<Gamrok> hey can i revert back to the old gdm vias ynaptic
<IdleOne> grumbly: please drop the caps and watch your language
<genii> Gamrok: No
<grumbly> seanbrystone: do you want to install kubuntu-desktop?
<Dr_Willis> Gamrok:  yes you can - from what ive heard
<grumbly> seanbrystone: or just kde?
<hikenboot> http://pastebin.ca/1803349
<sn1ffer72> that was for you skullcandy
<seanbrystone> grumbly, ?is that kde 4 or 4.5
<Dr_Willis> Gamrok:  i havent done it. Ivve seen guides/tutorial sites that mention doing it
<Gamrok> ok thanks guys
<grumbly> seanbrystone: it's 4.4 i believe
<snayth> Hi - If I go into System/Administration/Users and Groups - and make a new user or account can I delete the 1st original account I used to setup and install Karmic ? ?
<seanbrystone> grumbly, not sure what the difference of kubunu-desktop is from KDE
<dyrnade> who one knows the Aptana Studio's PHP plug-in matter?
<skullcandy> @sn1ffer72 thankyou
<dyrnade> who one knows the Aptana Studio's PHP plug-in matter?
<grumbly> seanbrystone: kubuntu supplants the typical ubuntu installation with KDE and such... just installing kde won't do that, so you'll be able to get back into gnome with ease and not have to worry about missing things
<seanbrystone> yeah i think i just want KDE by itself then
<grumbly> seanbrystone: either way, use Synaptic...  they're both standard packages
<seanbrystone> how would i do that?
<dyrnade> who one knows the Aptana Studio's PHP plug-in matter?
<dyrnade> who one knows the Aptana Studio's PHP plug-in matter?
<shenmue> no flood =)
<dyrnade> sorry about that:D
<seanbrystone> grumbly, ok thanks
<dyrnade> but nobody cares me :S
<racerd> wine doesn't have sound
<hikenboot> error in my pastebin paste http://pastebin.ca/1803352
<kareeser> racerd: what version of wine are you running?
<racerd> 2.1
<grumbly> seanbrystone: synaptic and search for kde.  when you find what you think is right, read the info... mark it to install, and if it says it's going to remove a bunch of stuff, you've chosen the wrong one
<racerd> it was working and then it stopped
<almoxarife> http://pastebin.ca/1803351 <-- see hikenboot
<kareeser> racerd: 2.1? or 1.2? :P
<magn3ts> If I want to move my home directory and its encrypted, should I log out first? Otherwise it will copy the encrypted version and the decrypted version, no?
<racerd> i said... 1.2.....
<racerd> >.>
<seanbrystone> grumbly, ok thanks again :D
<kareeser> hehe
<racerd> i am not sure why it isn't working
<grumbly> no problemologinty
<kareeser> racerd: I'm guessing you've checked the sound settings in "winecfg"?
<skullcandy> is anyone good with port forwarding>
<skullcandy> ?
<kareeser> skullcandy: decent, why?
<racerd> the gui?
<kareeser> skullcandy: I'll give you a quick answer as to whether or not I can help you :P
<iconmefisto> seanbrystone: if you want kde, you should install kubuntu-desktop
<kareeser> racerd: yup
<grumbly> havin' a tobacco stick... back in 3
<hikenboot> almoxarife it produces this error ----> Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'flashplugin-installer'
<racerd> yeah
<racerd> i didn't change anything
<kareeser> racerd: have you tried using OSS instead of ALSA?
<iconmefisto> !info kubuntu-desktop | seanbrystone
<seanbrystone> iconmefisto, but isnt that more permanent? like how would i get back to ubuntu if things go wrong?
<racerd> just kind of errored out
<ubottu> seanbrystone: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.154 (karmic), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<racerd> i was using oss and wow had sound
<racerd> played a movie
<racerd> .avi
<racerd> came back
<dyrnade> who one knows the Aptana Studio's PHP plug-in matter?
<racerd> and no sound
<FloodBot1> racerd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<almoxarife> hikenboot: use synaptic, and repair, can you do that?
<segin> What port does SWAT run on per default?
<hikenboot> nope it fails to repair it
<iconmefisto> seanbrystone: it's no more or less permanent than installing kdebase (or whatever package you intend to install)
<skullcandy> @segin they run on 911
<skullcandy> jk
<segin> skullcandy: ty
<almoxarife> hikenboot: is adobe flash installed as per synaptic?
<iconmefisto> seanbrystone: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<kareeser> racerd: ouch. that's weird.
<racerd> yeah
<seanbrystone> iconmefisto, thanks
<racerd> it was
<aanderse> i am trying to compile some software but i'm getting the following error: http://pastebin.ca/1803356 (note i DO have libxml2-dev installed!)
<kareeser> racerd: unfortunately, out of the scope of my expertise, sorry buddy
<aanderse> please help!
<hikenboot> almoxarife it was installed via aptitude, but failed during the uninstall
<histo> Is there a meta package for moblin?
<Gryllida> Do you recommend to do disk defragmentation before shrinking a partition? Or is is of no relation to the safety level of the process?
<almoxarife> hikenboot: adobe is installed as per synaptic?
<Guest42316> I screwed up my video, im in low mode how do I fix it?
<racerd> that is ok, my sound for my speakers don't work either, just the headphone jack.  I have a gateway p6831fx laptop
<momita> i need cups help :(
<Guest42316> low graphics mode*
<racerd> is there a command i could use to reload the sound ?
<kareeser> Guest42316: what did you do?
<coz_> Gryllida,  definitly defrag windows before hand especially xp
<kareeser> Guest42316: leading up to the error
<Guest42316> install a bad driver
<Guest42316> I fixed it though
<WiW> Completely new to Ubuntu/Linux, trying to get my WiFi set up. It doesn't look like Ubuntu is even recognizing my WiFi adapter. Can someone point me in the right direction please?
<almoxarife> racerd: 'sound' in prefs?
<Guest42316> I uninstalled it completely now what?
<kareeser> WiW: System -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers
<hikenboot> almoxarife i did a sudo aptitude install ...
<kareeser> Guest42316: can you install the correct driver? ;)
<Guest42316> I still have the problem
<Gryllida> coz_, thanks, and why "particularly xp"?
<almoxarife> hikenboot: no matter, does synaptic see 'adobe flash' installed?
<coz_> Gryllida,  I believe  windows7 defrags just after installation
<racerd> i mean like a terminal command to reload the sound
<coz_> Gryllida,  xp does not
<Guest42316> kareese, I don't see it in hardware drivers and considering I screwed up last time I dont think its a good idea I try again.....
<pedrocr> What package creates /etc/samba/smb.conf? I'm trying to get my installation back to pristine condition and am finding it difficult given that samba-common blows up on --reinstall if there is no /etc/samba/smb.conf
<grumbly> iconmefisto: I only suggested one over the other so that some of the gnome stuff doesnt get removed by kubuntu-desktop
<jimi_> This webpage doesn't resolve for me... but it does for others. Is it my isp's dns? Firefox can't find the server at support.moc.edu.
<kareeser> Guest42316: while it might suck - try googling your wireless card (find it with "lshw -C network")
<iconmefisto> grumbly: no gnome stuff should get removed. it's quite possible to have both kde and gnome
<kareeser> Guest42316: special instructions, probably
<Guest42316> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<Guest42316>  | thats my gpu
<Gryllida> coz_, I see your main idea, thanks for this information
<hikenboot> this is odd, but it fixed itself! http://pastebin.ca/1803361
<coz_> Gryllida,  this is assuming you are installing on the same disk that windows is on...if on the other hand you have an extra drive in the system defragging is not necesary...simply install ubuntu to the secondary disk
<kareeser> Guest42316: whoops... nevermind
<brian_> re WiFi, I had to use ndiswrapper with a windows driver to get mine working. a google search with the product code should turn up something...
<kareeser> Guest42316: wrong person... and command. ATI, eh?
<grumbly> iconmefisto: I must be thinking of another package... kde-desktop maybe?  One of the kde- metas wants to remove some gnome stuff
<Guest42316> Yeah
<kareeser> Guest42316: have you tried reconfiguring your xorg.conf using the ati utility?
<hikenboot> I just changed the package name
<coz_> Gryllida,  also if  this is windows7  after some use  defrag that as well
<Gryllida> coz_, that is right the case: I have only one disk, only one partition, need to shrink it. yes, I am on Windows XP. Thanks!
<Guest42316> I dont even have that, I dont think I have ever had the driver
<grumbly> iconmefisto: I only know because I was looking into it yesterday
<Guest42316> IS it in synaptics package manager?
<coz_> Gryllida,  cool good luck then :)
<kareeser> Guest42316: it comes with the proprietary driver from ati.com
<racerd> so how do i reload x11 w/o rebooting?
<Gryllida> coz_, thanks for wishing good luck! :)
<kareeser> racerd: sudo service gdm restart
<kareeser> racerd: assuming you're using gnome
<teratorn> what is the simplest way to build a new kernel, 2.6.32, (not avail through packages in ubuntu 9.10)?
<arand> jimi_: came up on the second try for me, it's http://support.moc.edu/MRcgi/MRentrancePage.pl you're looking for right? (might have been unaccessible temporarily)
<greezmunkey> pedrocr, here is a copy of a default smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/380118/
<jimi_> arand, i think its m isp dns....
<iconmefisto> grumbly: I've only ever done it the other way around, install ubuntu-desktop on a kubuntu install, so maybe you're right, but installing ubuntu-desktop again should set things back
<teratorn> I just want the same configuration as the stock 2.6.31 kernel
<kareeser> Guest42316: no clue... I use nvidia... let me... check....
<grumbly> teratorn: you look at kernel.org yet?
<pedrocr> greezmunkey, thanks, it worked now that I purged samba-common before reinstalling
<greezmunkey> pedrocr, cool :)
<grumbly> iconmefisto: that would work, but it's an extry step
<teratorn> grumbly: is grabbing the tarball and starting from scratch your best advice? :)
<Guest42316> Yeah I have a ballin gpu on my desktop a dual 9800 GTX+ graphics card but on this its meh
<grumbly> teratorn: I dunno... I am not well versed in linux kernel building...
<greezmunkey> meh??
<SunshineDonut> Put in Casablanca, Totem gave me an error message, with reason: no reason.
<almoxarife> ubuntu being made for the graphical minded user, why do I see so much terminal fix suggestions??? does not seem to me to fit the picture of  'ease', proving your terminal prowess is great, me, give me a gui fix and I am happy, just a thought
<grumbly> teratorn: only ever did it a handfull of times and only when I really really needed to
<racerd> ty
<greezmunkey> almoxarife, you have to understand where Linux came from...
<racerd> i'm going to try that here in a few
<Gryllida> ... does GParted defragment a disk before shrinking a partition? or is this just not possible?
<grumbly> almoxarife: because it's faster... and since most people who figure out fixes do so using cli... and it is STILL linux, which is... still very much a cli OS even with its bells and whistles
<almoxarife> greezmunkey: I know where ubuntu is trying to go
<magn3ts> How do I move an encrypted home folder? I can't execute the commands without being logged in, if I'm logged in then it mounts my home dir. It's lose lose. :[
<greezmunkey> almoxarife, where is that?? Do tell.
<pedrocr> is there any standard GUI config tool for samba or is editting /etc/samba/smb.conf the way to go?
<almoxarife> greezmunkey: GUI, I like it
<eer> is adobe flash player not working for ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> pedrocr, none that are really worth using. There is a web interface.
<grumbly> greezmunkey: He has a point.  It is definitly one of the more user friendly linux- non- windows-trying-to-be
<teratorn> magn3ts: log in as root, or as another user, or login from a virtual console instead of through gdm, maybe?
<kareeser> eer: sure it is :)
<JoeSomebody> hi , i installed some themes, and they are not there in appearance, how do i make them re-appear? google was no help
<almoxarife> pedrocr: there is, right click on a folder and you have the share option, that is samba giu
<kareeser> JoeSomebody: how did you install them?
<pedrocr> almoxarife, that I know, I meant the other options
<MTecknology> I'm having troubles with grub after windows. I install grub again just findn but I can't make it detect the windows installation. Any ideas?
<magn3ts> teratorn, if I login through a tty it mounts my dir. I don't have another user and root is disabled :P I think I'll just do it from a live disc
<pedrocr> almoxarife, but thanks
<JoeSomebody> kareeser dragged them
<kareeser> JoeSomebody: to...?
<pedrocr> to be able to browse the local network is it just a matter of setting the work group?
<eer> since yesterday it is not working for me flv player, is it becvause of updates?
<greezmunkey> grumbly, Agreed, but I don't know of any OS that is truely gui based.
<JoeSomebody> kareeser appearance screen
<grumbly> greezmunkey: Amiga
<grumbly> no cli at all
<kareeser> JoeSomebody: great - and... were there any errors?
<almoxarife> pedrocr: I leave samba alone, most of my conf fixes are in dnsmasq.conf, no gui there I assume
<MrsApple> i  need the az ubuntu channel name so i can join. anybody know what it is? and how to save it??
<teratorn> magn3ts: why can't you "cd .." and umount /home/<user>
<kareeser> magn3ts: sudo umount ;)
<teratorn> hmmph, I guess the shell will have open files
<magn3ts> teratorn, I can't imagine that unmounting while logged in is a good idea :O
<teratorn> magn3ts: hey you're the one who asked for a hammer
<JoeSomebody> kareeser should i delete them from .themes and start over?
<grumbly> greezmunkey: there's a couple others out there... Like Mac OS 9 and such
<teratorn> magn3ts: it won't hurt that much
<JoeSomebody> kareeser yeah i had errors (newbie) looking for a cool theme
<magn3ts> teratorn, lol. I don't mind restarting. I have to setup the fstab entry for /home anyway so its no biggie
<custom_> hamza
<kareeser> JoeSomebody: it depends... I usually go the direct route and extract the files straight to /usr/share/themes
<almoxarife> perhaps ubuntu irc needs a #ubuntu-gui-fix-room ?
<greezmunkey> grumbly, Mac OS 9... that went the way of the dinosaur, next...
<kareeser> JoeSomebody: less of a headache, because I ran into the same probs. as you
<WiW> lol
<kareeser> JoeSomebody: yes... so clear your .themes first
<JoeSomebody> kareeser ok , all of them?
<grumbly> greezmunkey: and considering the AVERAGE user has probably never done anything that would need cli, Ubuntu has the right idea in trying to GUI-ficate and automate as much as possible
<pedrocr> almoxarife, I'm just trying to browse the hosts in the local network and the network doesn't shown anything
<kareeser> JoeSomebody: whichever ones don't show up in appearance settings :)
<JoeSomebody> i don't know which were already there?
<JoeSomebody> ah
<JoeSomebody> ok
<greezmunkey> grumbly, again , agreed.
<kareeser> JoeSomebody: in other words - the ones that don't work :P
<JoeSomebody> kareeser thanks :)
<almoxarife> pedrocr: the 'host' os your harddrive
<almoxarife> is
<almoxarife> on wubi?
<AlphaOne> hello people
<grumbly> greezmunkey: Mac OS 9 and AmigaOS both... but if you ever want a really fun experience, use an amiga as a firewall
<grumbly> Security through Obsolescence
<Blue1> grumbly: smile when you say that
<AlphaOne> Why are flash web videos playing so jerky?  I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop a few days ago.  Note:  I am Linux SUPER-N00B
<almoxarife> pedrocr: is yours a wubi install?
<grumbly> Blue1: I do!
<greezmunkey> grumbly, yikes! But then again, Amiga was WAY ahead of the curve. The Internet was in diapers at the time... Back on topic...
<kareeser> AlphaOne: do you have graphics card drivers installed through "System - Admin - Hardware Drivers"?
<Blue1> AlphaOne: 32 bit or 64 bit system?
<AlphaOne> 32
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  i still have several amigas :)
<grumbly> greezmunkey: spanish for word... PALABRA
<kareeser> AlphaOne: talk to Blue1, I'm actually swamped. Next time, buddy.
<AlphaOne> lol ok kareeser
<pedrocr> almoxarife, no, I'm trying to get Ubuntu to participate in an ADS network, found a howto already
<Dr_Willis> Looking back at these old OS's i still see features they had that i wish were in Ubuntu/Linux
<grumbly> Dr_Willis: Why don't other systems put their OS on EEprom???  its sooooo much faster to load!
<momita> printing will work for my sudo user but not my normal user who cant be sudo :(
<Blue1> AlphaOne: do this in your browser:  about:plugins
<momita> can i get help
<momita> ?
<grumbly> Amiga is TOTALLY the shi...train
<AlphaOne> bluel - how do I confirm that I have the proper graphics card drivers installed?
<kareeser> momita: you need to be of the group "lpadmin"... I think
<Blue1> crap -- about nospace colon plugins
<AlphaOne> ok Bluel, I typed it in Firefox, but I also use Google Chrome
<Blue1> about;plugins but a colon instead
<grumbly> momita: Add your user to the group stated
<coz_> ok guys I am going to bed... do well..share what you know...night all
<momita> kareeser, even for a network printer?
<AlphaOne> ok I did
<kareeser> momita: no clue, sorry. :(
<ubyserver> I am installing a software via shell and have a full screen of options with missing options that I don't know how to scroll to.
<Guest42598> negros
<ubyserver> What do I do?
<luis_> hello
<grumbly> momita: gimme a few minutes to look something uo
<kareeser> ubyserver: tab?
<momita> kareeser, it was working fine before until the new kernel upgrade
<genii> Guest42598: Hm?
<Blue1> AlphaOne: look for a heading called shockwave flash
<ubyserver> This is not vi or grep |
<ubyserver> This is from within an installation with options.
<AlphaOne> ok Bluel - I see it, its the first one
<wick94> hi guys
<ubyserver> 1-50 options and I can only see 20-50
<dyrnade> who knows the solution about Aptana Studio's php plug-in problem ?
<almoxarife> Blue1: flash, like adobe flash?
<wick94> can some1 tell me a program that will let me back up my utube channel
<Blue1> AlphaOne: can you paste the one line after the heading...
<Blue1> almoxarife: yes
<grumbly> momita: have you tried using the previous kernel or did you remove it?
<DanDare> Hello. Im a Debian user thinking now to try Ubuntu. It´s Ubuntu reliable for http server ?
<almoxarife> Blue1: using ubuntu?
<Blue1> AlphaOne: looks like this -- File name:  libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45
<momita> grumbly,  i havent removed it
<AlphaOne> Bluel -     File name: libflashplayer.so
<DanDare> Configuration is near as in Debian? Location of files, configuration schemes etc ?
<momita> grumbly, i have 4 or 5 kernels there actually
<ubyserver> Is there a way to scroll up in SHELL?
<wick94> any1 knw a program that lets u backup ur utube channel
<dyrnade> who knows the solution about Aptana Studio's php plug-in problem ?
<dyrnade> who knows the solution about Aptana Studio's php plug-in problem ?
<grumbly> momita: can you boot into the one that worked?
<dyrnade> who knows the solution about Aptana Studio's php plug-in problem ?
<Blue1> AlphaOne: what version?
<FloodBot1> dyrnade: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<momita> grumbly, if you wont miss me too much :)
<AlphaOne> Bluel -     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45
<tottiq> nice
<grumbly> momita: hah!
<jiohdi> DanDare: I use both, they are very similar
<DanDare> jiohdi, nice
<Blue1> AlphaOne: yup that's the latest - are you using firefox?
<ubyserver> Question answered
<grumbly> momita: before you do, have you looked here: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/printing/C/printing.html
<almoxarife> Blue1: you need pack 'adobe flash' unless you want to do it the hard way
<ubyserver> SHIFT + PAGEUP
<eddym> hey guys how do i fix this E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<eddym> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<wick94> plz tell me a progrm that will let me backup my utube channel
<AlphaOne> Bluel - I use firefox, and Google Chrome, but the problem exists in both.  flash video is playing too skippy and jerky
<jiohdi> DanDare: debian does not use the cutting edge because of stability concerns, but otherwise they are definitely family
<grumbly> eddym: um... it says what to do...
<kostkon> wick94, you could try xVideoServiceThief (http://xviservicethief.sourceforge.net/)
<eddym> grumbly, i do that nothing happens
<tottiq> eddym, did u use computer janitor?
<wick94> eddym, open the terminal and type tht in it
<eddym> tottiq, wher is that
<Blue1> AlphaOne: from what source?
<DanDare> jiohdi, you think Ubuntu would be reliable enought for a dedicated http server ?
<tottiq> ok then that's a no
<wick94> plz tell me a progrm that will let me backup my utube channel
<tottiq> nvm
<AlphaOne> Bluel - YouTube, Google Video, Hulu
<jiohdi> DanDare: not sure about servers... but what does ubuntu offer different?
<AlphaOne> etc.
<wick94> plz tell me a progrm that will let me backup my utube channel
<almoxarife> wick94: I use 'sbackup' simple and gets the job done
 * Blue1 thinks...
<erik14213us> how do i mount ide hard drive
<luis> hello
<Dr_Willis> !mount | erik14213us
<ubottu> erik14213us: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<wick94> almoxarife, can it backup my utube channel
<DanDare> jiohdi, i do use zoneminder on this box also.. and everytime i need install new versions it´s a real pain
<Blue1> AlphaOne: i am on a 64 bit system....so I have diffrent issues
<AlphaOne> Bluel - could it be a driver issue?
<erik14213us> type
<almoxarife> wick94: doe that channels file reside on your machine?
<erik14213us> mount
<DanDare> jiohdi, want some multimedia facilities on it also, that´s
<Blue1> AlphaOne: yes
<jiohdi> DanDare: that means nothing to me, again I dont know much about servers
<almoxarife> files
<wick94> no
<grumbly> DanDare: For server environs, I always stick to what I'm comfortable in... in my case, that means FreeBSD.  If you're used to Debian, I dont expect that Ubuntu would be too hard to get accomidated to, but I dont know all their interesting differences
<DanDare> it´s ok, thanks jiohdi
<wick94> it's my utube channel so no
<dyrnade> who knows the solution about Aptana Studio's php plug-in problem ?
<DanDare> grumbly, allright.. well it´s what im going to discover anyway
<almoxarife> wick94: not sure then
<wick94> ok
<Blue1> AlphaOne: what video card do you have?  hint  lspci | grep VGA
<grumbly> DanDare: I wish you the best of luck!
<wick94> u knw any1 else who might b able to help
<DanDare> :D thanks. To you too!
<jiohdi> DanDare: an IT guy in jordon once told me of his preferences... he put BSD above linux for security
<almoxarife> wick94: google is backing up your channel, aint it?
<grumbly> DanDare: I know that Ubuntu is a debian based distro...
<wick94> i dont thnk so
<DanDare> jiohdi, that´s about truth... BSD is just too much for me
<wick94> i need to keep it on my system in case something happens
<luis> is BDS hard to install
<luis> BSD
<erik14213us> geez
<grumbly> luis: It is actually quite easy
<erik14213us> dont they make program
<almoxarife> luis, not as e3asy as ubuntu
<erik14213us> for mounting
<luis> can you give me a link where a can read from it Grumly
<Blue1> AlphaOne: how is that going?
<AlphaOne> Bluel - VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<grumbly> almoxarife: no, but almost nothing except windows, OS X, and a mitten full of linux distros are
<Blue1> AlphaOne: okay ati -- let me see what I have on my suse system - that has an ati card brb
<AlphaOne> ok
<erik14213us> i guess
<erik14213us> not
<luis> whats the diference between ubuntu and BSD
<dinosaurvskitten> any recommendations for a simple video editor? I just need to line audio up with video and compress them down to something uploadable to youtube... I tried kino but it's pretty bad (slow, bad ui), and I don't feel like messing around with mencoder options for aeons.
<almoxarife> luis, ubuntu is easier
<grumbly> luis: their fundamental philosophies...
<erik14213us> most programmers to stupid to write program for newbies
<greezmunkey> ALL: What can I run to determine if a device has been given an IP address via dhcpd? A log file maybe??
<luis> ok so i should keep my self focus on ubuntu
<almoxarife> luis, yes
<DanDare> kuis, BSD is focused on security.. even ls outputs are encrypted (i believe)
<zac__> wait who was i pming recently? i was like guest something
<erik14213us> but thats how linux is
<kostkon> dinosaurvskitten, openshot http://www.openshotvideo.com/
<John-_> How do I get the toolbar to appear in xchat?
<grumbly> Linux is a Kernel.  Ubuntu is a distribution... together, they form the operating system you know as Ubuntu.  FreeBSD is the OS.  Everything, from kernel to apps, is maintained by FreeBSD.
<luis> ok thanks guys
<almoxarife> !xchat
<grumbly> DanDare: only openBSD is that secure by default.
<dinosaurvskitten> kostkon, looks good, I'll give it a try. Thanks!
<grumbly> anyhow, this isnt a bsd channel...
<zac__> who was i pming recently it was like reese something
<jiohdi> BSD is very very close to Unix
<Blue1> AlphaOne: I am using an old driver on suse
<almoxarife> ubuntu is better than bsd :)
<grumbly> DanDare: if you are confident in your knowledge of linux and nix in general, I would say go for the Ubuntu Server jump
<AlphaOne> bluel - hmmm, what should I do?
<almoxarife> jesus
<AlphaOne> Bluel - do I not have the proper driver installed?
<Blue1> AlphaOne: thinking
<AlphaOne> :-\
<DanDare> grumbly, hey, i wasnt thinking of it, thanks !
<grumbly> jiohdi: that's a bold and blanket statement.  Its like saying every canadian is basically a US Citizen...
<DanDare> Ubuntu says it´s installing... but dont asked me if i prefer a minimal system etc etc.. it just installs that bunch of things by default ?
<grumbly> jiohdi: which is true... darn tax dodgers
<kostkon> DanDare, yeap
<grumbly> DanDare: yep.
<jiohdi> grumbly: from what I have read... BSD is a version of unix basically
<AK|laptop> Guys, I need webcam support for the MSN protocol, and it's not working for me with aMSN. Is there ANY other program out there that will let me use my webcam with a Windows Live Messenger user? Alternately, can I do so with Yahoo on any software?
<DanDare> On Ubuntu Server i can have more options on instalation ?
<tottiq> emesene?
<tottiq> try emesene
<Blue1> AlphaOne: look at this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI/
<kostkon> +1 for emesene
<luis> is there a way to access your msm or yahoo account on terminal
<kareeser> AK|laptop: you probably need the latest version though.. trunk.
<kareeser> AK|laptop: the one on the repos won't do much... I think.
<YeTr2> `run cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "MHz"
<Blue1> luis alpine
<AK|laptop> The description for emesene says it doesn't support webcams.
<AK|laptop> And I will check aMSN versions...
<luis> ok Blues1
<kostkon> AK|laptop, the latest version of it does support webcams
<AK|laptop> kostkon: Is that version in the repos?
<kareeser> AK|laptop: not in the repos, it won't... I said download the latest version :)
<kostkon> AK|laptop, don't think so :/
<AK|laptop> k...
<AlphaOne> Bluel - I'll look into it, thanks, I gotta hit the sack
<AlphaOne> thank you :-)
<Blue1> AlphaOne: best I can do --
<AlphaOne> wai
<luis> is alpine good
<AlphaOne> bluel - videos on my hard drive play fine though
<AlphaOne> bluel - does that change anything or give you any insight?
<Blue1> AlphaOne: yes
<Blue1> AlphaOne: private message ok?
<AlphaOne> bluel - ok :-)
<zac__> Hi i need help restoring my video configuration I screwed it up and now i can only boot into low graphics
<grumbly> jiohdi: So is linux.  one is based on System V the other is based on SCO
<kareeser> zac__: what did you do?
<kostkon> AK|laptop, oh, it seems the version on the karmic repo (1.5) supports webcams
 * extor *CrIcKeTs cHiRPiNg*
<phoul> whats the nae of the config thing for compiz in ubuntu now
<samuel_> hey every1
<kareeser> phoul: compizconfig-settings-manager
<phoul> apt-cache search compiz returns nothing configuration related
<phoul> hrm
<AK|laptop> kostkon: Thank you. I'll try it.
<zac__> There we are
<phoul> package cannot be sound for that
<phoul> =\
<greezmunkey> phoul: System/Preferences/Compiz Config...
<semitones_> is /etc/samba/smb.conf still use for configuring samba?
<kareeser> phoul: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<kareeser> phoul: it's definitely in the repos
<phoul> 9.10
<greezmunkey> semitones_, yes
<almoxarife> I have found 'vlc' the simple solution to 'webcam' issues, works, that's what I want, I load it thru 'synaptic too, none of this complicated terminal stuff for me
<grumbly> jiohdi: there's a bunch of different unix variants... SCO, BSD, IRIX, HP-UX, and so on....
<samuel_> i know this is not the place, but any1 knows how the raw irc protocol is implemented?
<AK|laptop> Woohooooo, installing the latest version of aMSN from the site broke it. Now to try emesene.
<semitones_> greezmunkey: thanks, much obliged
<luis> how good is alpine
<jiohdi> grumbly: for us noobs they are all alike
<samuel_> ill take that as a no...
<grumbly> jiohdi: even for non-noobs, they're all pretty similar... each one has its own perks and downfalls...
<jiohdi> grumbly: I am installing pc bsd in virtual box as we speak... like to see what it looks like
<samuel_> bsd rox:P
<almoxarife> this noob only believes in ubuntu thus far
<grumbly> jiohdi: it looks like KDE
<jiohdi> grumbly: which version
<w3rd_> hey guys im using jaunty, i would like to use the command add-apt-X how do i install this on 9.04??
<grumbly> almoxarife: that has been made ubundantly clear... and close-mindedness is the downfall of all good people...
<martianixor> hi, this is karmic, tried to do SVG import in Skencil, and it told me that I need python-xml, is it removed ?
<grumbly> jiohdi: last I used, it was kde3
<grumbly> but that was a while back
<samuel_> ubuntu actually is the transitional os 4 linux noobs
<pyr0path> iim having a problem with trying to install some wireless drivers in 9.10. hows come i am unable to use the make command?
<martianixor> I believe it has affected the same SVG thing in blender too
<AK|laptop> kostkon: Nope! That doesn't work either. It tells me that I don't have libmimic so I can't use the webcam. It EVEN tells me this after I install the libmimic0 package!
<jiohdi> grumbly: kde3 was very similar to gnome, but 4 is a world of difference
<kareeser> pyr0path: because you haven't installed it yet :)
<grumbly> jiohdi: kde3 was not at all similar to gnome...
<martianixor> what am I missing?
<kareeser> pyr0path: I believe the package "build-essential" will installing it
<samuel_> jiohdi id like 2 c
<jiohdi> grumbly in what way?
<martianixor> thanks in Advance
<pyr0path> kareeser, mind if i pm you?
<kareeser> nope
<frontendloader> what does the ppa: notation mean I can do with it
<frontendloader> how would I add a ppa: source to my sources?
<grumbly> um... its only similarities are that it is a window manager and has a bunch of gui apps...
<kareeser> it means you can add it to software sources
<kostkon> AK|laptop, you need to install the python-libmimic package, because emesene is a python app, not a c/c++ one
<kareeser> just like a deb or deb-src line
<almoxarife> grumbly: perhaps, but I accept the narrowness of the path called #ubuntu, I have been to #linux on undernet, I believe we have said more here about linux than I ever saw there, call me close minded
<kareeser> except you don't need to verify the source with a key
<AK|laptop> ah
<jiohdi> grumbly: compared to 4 it was very similar... 4 is completely different
 * iflema :)
<grumbly> jiohdi: you MUST be on some sort of hallucenogen that I would like to be taking
<frontendloader> so I can just sudo echo deb ppa:foo/bar >> /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ardchoille> frontendloader: no
<kareeser> I'd use software sources.
<kostkon> martianixor, try installing the python-lxml package
<ardchoille> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<frontendloader> ardchoille: care to elaborate?
<Ziggyzxxyl> how do I format a floppy disk?
<grumbly> almoxarife: indeed that would be true
<martianixor> kostkon: kostkon No candidate version
<almoxarife> frontendloader: I use 'ubuntu tweak' to load ppa's, they may not all be there, but it's a gui and its easy
<martianixor> where's the bot?
<kostkon> hmm strange
<Ziggyzxxyl> !floppy
<martianixor> ubottu: python-xml
<kostkon> !info python-lxml karmic
<martianixor> !python-xml
<grumbly> almoxarife: but comments like ubuntu is better than BSD are just ignorant and inflamitory
<ardchoille> frontendloader: that command will fail due to the redirection ">>". The proper way to do that is: echo "blah" | sudo tee -a /path/file  but there is an easier way to add PPA's
<jiohdi> grumbly: I use debian on an old machine and it only allowed kde3.5 but when I tried kde4 on ubuntu it was 4... which is completely different than 3.5, which was very much like gnome
<martianixor> kostkon: thanks
<ardchoille> !ppa | frontendloader
<kostkon> martianixor, did you manage to install it?
<martianixor> kostkon: how !!! It tells me No Candidate Version
<grumbly> jiohdi: I dont agree, but whatever.  They have similarities, but not many.  Have you used LXDE?
<almoxarife> grumbly: perhaps, if I was on the BSD channel, I walk the narrow path, I know my station in life
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<ubottu> python-lxml (source: lxml): pythonic binding for the libxml2 and libxslt libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.5-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 989 kB, installed size 3432 kB
<ubottu> frontendloader: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<AK|laptop> kostkon: As far as I can tell, that did it. My contact needs to come back from being afk before I can tell for certain, but it's sending the requests okay. Thanks a lot.
<almoxarife> is ubuntu tweak safe?
<jiohdi> grumbly, I have used a lot of them... gnome, kde, lxde, icewm, even openbox and twm
<kostkon> AK|laptop, :)
<grumbly> jiohdi: I like LXDE... i think it will be pretty phenomenal when it gets to be a bit more mature
<arand> frontendloader: Use either add-apt-repository "ppa-notation" or paste the ppa line in software centre "other"
<`mOOse`> xfce ftw
<ardchoille> almoxarife: I haven't seen anything to suggest it isn't
<Ziggyzxxyl> how do I format a floppy disk?
<arand> frontendloader: correction software sources
<jiohdi> grumbly, I find icewm to be extremely useful on older machines
<grumbly> eh... XFCE WAS good... now its a little... cumbersome (not bloated or over done)...
<jiohdi> but lxde is good
<kostkon> martianixor, strange. open a terminal and give: apt-cache policy python-lxml  what do you get?
<momita> grumbly, hmm i think i found the problem
<jiohdi> xfce was cranky and after every tenth boot or so, I would lose my panels
<DanDare> Ziggyzxxyl: mkfs.vfat /dev/fd0
<martianixor> kostkon: I have python-lxml installed
<kostkon> martianixor, oh
<grumbly> jiohdi: LXDE/openbox didnt do it for you?  It was grooving well and good on an ancient p2 i have
<JoeSomebody> kareeser you still around?
<`mOOse`> I don't have similar experience with it - I really enjoy xubuntu
<jiohdi> grumbly, that is a very good combo for old machines, but I added some memory and so I am just using gnome again
<kareeser> JoeSomebody: yes...
<greezmunkey> Question regarding sharing wired Ethernet connection in Network Mgr: Is the default IP Network configurable, it currently is using 10.42.43.0/24 Interface IP X.X.X.1
<kareeser> JoeSomebody: pm me
<martianixor> kostkon: Oh wait I need to execute that cache command
<grumbly> momita: good! remember what it is, and how you are to fix it, then share it with some other shmoe with the same problem
<martianixor> kostkon: Oh not really
<momita> grumbly, i have some professional fonts installed in .fonts like Adobe Garamond Pro, it is detected by Abiword, not OpenOffice, but I do not use OPenOffice usually
<|604|> kubuntu channel is dead, so i have a question, i am trying to install firefox, and its telling me all the components or what ever have been installed, but when ever is earch for it on my pc all i find is the installer :/ ???
<grumbly> jiohdi: hahah! cheater!
<martianixor> kostkon: but I have it installed
<grumbly> momita: is there a question somewhere?
<momita> grumbly, so when i printed a document with Adobe garamond pro it hit "stop"
<kostkon> martianixor, oh you are right. there isn't really a version of python-xml for karmic on the repos http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python-xml&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<jiohdi> grumbly, its hard to find memory for old compaqs :)
<grumbly> jiohdi: nah... just go to yardsales and ebay
<momita> grumbly, when i tried it with my sudo user it did not have those fonts installed
<kareeser> jiohdi: I have an AMD k6 era compaq...
<martianixor> kostkon: Oh dear .....
<almoxarife> ardchoille: I got started on linux on ubuntu, tried figuring it out first with DSL, since then I have not seen anything that I can't do in ubuntu when it comes to doing linux stuff, its not shilling its practical experience
<kareeser> jiohdi: want some of that ram?
<`mOOse`> |604| - have you looked in /home/.firefox?
<EMABrad> So, I'm installing Eeebuntu on my friend's netbook.  She wants XP Pro on it as well, but doesn't have the CD yet.  She'll have it soon, but wants Eeebuntu now, so I'm partitioning the hard drive using the Eeebuntu installer, which, as far as I know, is the same installer as Ubuntu.  I choose "Specify partitions manually", and have a few questions as to how exactly to set the partitions up.
<grumbly> momita: OH!!! that's the issue you had... oh...
<jiohdi> grumbly, I think I have installed about a dozen times so far on that old machine until I got it where it wants me
<momita> grumbly, so i dont know why it crashed . . .
<kareeser> EMABrad: go on... we'll try our best to help
<marcos_> boa noite a todos
<DanDare> How do i set root password in Ubuntu
<momita> grumbly, i just know it had to do with the fonts
<jiohdi> kareeser: nope, thanks, anyways... but I got enough and its working
<marcos_> alguem ai fala portugues
<ardchoille> kostasuse: apt-cache search python | grep xml  ?
<marcos_> ?
<DanDare> In the user configuration root is grayed out
<grumbly> momita: did you fix it?
<martianixor> kostkon: I'm unable to think I was busy with a project..., any suggestions for how to resolve that SVG import issue due to the missing python-xml?
<|604|> kubuntu channel is dead, so i have a question, i am trying to install firefox, and its telling me all the components or what ever have been installed, but when ever is earch for it on my pc all i find is the installer :/ ???
<ardchoille> almoxarife: I agree totally :)
<kareeser> DanDare: it's not recommended you do that
<kareeser> DanDare: do you still wish to know?
<momita> grumbly, well not really . . . if someone selects one of those fonts that appear in abiword it will get the same error
<ardchoille> kostkon:  apt-cache search python | grep xml  ?
<almoxarife> but I admit to being the linux noob who will hunt down a gui for problem solving, call me cheap that way ardchoille :)
<DanDare> kareeser, yeah i wish to know :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<kostkon> martianixor, you could try installing the version from jaunty (http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/python-xml) although i am not really sure it that's the best solution
<momita> momita, i guess i will have to put the slow open office instead?
<EMABrad> We're wanting to dual boot, but also have a shared partition (probably fat32) that has all of her documents and stuff like that.  We've got all the sizes mapped out, so we don't need help with that.
<grumbly> momita: have you tried reinstalling the fonts?
<kareeser> DanDare: if you get compromised, don't come crying to us :P
<EMABrad> Is fat32 the best format for this partition?
<kareeser> DanDare: sudo passwd
<grumbly> momita: maybe they're not installed properly?
<momita> grumbly, fc-cache -f -v?
<ardchoille> kostkon , martianixor do not mix release packages like that, it causes more problems
<kareeser> EMABrad: ntfs
<martianixor> kostkon: this sounds like what I was thinking, that I'll install it from source
<martianixor> ardchoille: yeah I know, I wouldn't do it
<kareeser> EMABrad: fat32 or fat16 are nice and compatible, but old... very old.
<martianixor> ardchoille: thanks :-)
<ardchoille> yw
<grumbly> momita: or if they're from a package, try using apt/synaptic
<DanDare> kareeser, sudo pawwd changes passwd for current user
<Ziggyzxxyl> DanDare: nothing happened.
<momita> grumbly, how could they not be installed properly?  you just copy them into .font directory
<EMABrad> Eeebuntu reads NTFS fine?
<Blue1> EMABrad: yes sir
<`mOOse`> EMABrad - it's recommended that you install the MS os first then the linux distro - that way grub (the bootloader) knows what to do with the windows install - if you do it the other way, it's more work
<DanDare> kareeser, oh now sorry, ill try this way
<martianixor> kostkon: thank you so much :-)
<grumbly> momita: I dont know- but maybe one of the programs doesn't read the fonts from that place- maybe there's some symlinks missing... not sure
<DanDare> Ziggyzxxyl, chech on /etc/fstab if /dev/fd0 is really your floppy drive.. or if it point to another direction
<EMABrad> Well, as of right now, her computer isn't operational, and she needs it, but won't have the Windows CD until next weekend, so we figured this was the best option.
<grumbly> i dont do word processing on my netbook which is all I have running ubuntu
<Ziggyzxxyl> DanDare: fd0 is floppy drive. the drive light came on for a second then went out. Can't mount the floppy disk or detect any media in drive.
<kareeser> EMABrad: there are ways to get the grub bootloader back
<DanDare> Ziggyzxxyl, Ubuntu dont have a graphical form to format an diskette? On KDE ?
<kareeser> EMABrad: don't worry too much about that
<martianixor> kostkon: I'll try to find a solution before Sunrise, in order to not get burned due to the fact that I'm a vampire right now
<kostkon> martianixor, it seems python-xml gets broken with python 2.6 that's why is missing from the karmic and lucid repos
<archboxman> grumbly: are you wine???
<martianixor> kostkon: yeah, launchpad?
<kostkon> martianixor, here is the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-xml/+bug/343242
<grumbly> archboxman: huh?  i dont understand...
<kareeser> archboxman: grumbly's a chardonnay
<martianixor> kostkon: yes that's where I landed
<grumbly> archboxman: I am a sassy whisky
<momita> grumbly, well let me try xelatex to see if it works with a pro font
<archboxman> cant read font???
<almoxarife> serious question, as a wubi user I have seen ubuntu grub2 crash on me three times this far, I mean no way to get the root.disk to work properly after what seems to be kernel upgrades, any one seeing the same thing?
<DELmE> yo, can any of you help me with my wireless?
<EMABrad> When I'm selecting the partition to put Eeebuntu on, what format should this be?  Ext3 or Ext4?
<grumbly> momita: OH wow... I totally misread that...
<almoxarife> noob and wubi, that's right
<archboxman> grumbly: happy you drink liquor sorry I got the Caption Morgan out front.lol
<grumbly> momita: maybe you should look into the respective word processor documentation and see if there's an extra step that you need
<Logicwax> anyone here an expert on dmraid?
<magn3ts> Can someone confirm that the find | cpio command on this page is accurate: http://tinyurl.com/ybhwogg ? Thanks!
<magn3ts> Can someone confirm that the find | cpio command on this page is accurate: http://tinyurl.com/ybhwogg ? Thanks!
<magn3ts> ek, sorry
<EMABrad> Also, I figure that the Eeebuntu partition should be "Primary".  Am I right?
<EMABrad> Should the type for the storage partition be "Logical"?
<grumbly> archboxman: I prefer a good strong Meyers drink or a sailor jerry... Cap'n Mo just doesn't have the gonads... but the select(?) ones are pretty good... the parrot bay can bite the dirty side of my incontenent aunt's diapers though
<DELmE> anyone? Because I have recently re-loaded ubuntu 9.10 on my computer and I have installed all the needed drivers for my wireless card but when I click on the network it doesn't connect, then sometimes it will randomly connect fine. But thats like 1/100
<grumbly> DELmE: have you tried a different network manager?
<DELmE> yea
<Danbo19> Hello everyone, I'm busy toubleshooting my girlfriend's parents' laptop, but the problem is that windows 7 is refusing to boot after I installed Mint a couple months ago, is this the appropriate place for suck a question?
<archboxman> grumbly: I drink Sailor Jerry seems the reciepe has changed almost tastes like Capt Morgan anymore :(
<almoxarife> DELmE: can you connect to the internet once via ethernet?
<DELmE> i tried wicd
<Semitones> what's faster -- sending files over a LAN with scp, or with samba?
<DELmE> yea im connected via ethernet now
<DanDare> What cames with Ubuntu isnt KDE ?
<grumbly> DELmE: is it an NDIS card?
<grumbly> DanDare: Gnome
<Blue1> Semitones pretty much equal - depends on file systems
<DanDare> Oh snap, thanks grumbly
<DELmE> its a NETGEAR card, im not sure wich one
<Semitones> Blue1, thanks -- in that case, scp is much easier :P
<grumbly> semitones: i find SCP to be slower
<almoxarife> DELmE: wifi is via ?
<grumbly>  DanDare: no problem
<archboxman> DELmE: lspci -nnk
<DELmE> ndiswrapper
<Semitones> grumbly, hmm because of the encryption maybe
<Ziggyzxxyl> I need to write some files to a floppy disk. I have 3 computers with floppy drives running ubuntu, and none of them will mount any floppy disk I put in their drives... they all just say can't mount and no media in the drive... no matter which floppy disk I put in it - formatted/unformatted/disks with files on it, etc.. Do I need to install Windows on a machine just to put files onto a floppy?
<DELmE> im picking up the wifi but it just wont connect
<iflema> EMABrad  ext3 or ext4, both will work.... take ya pick..... doesnt have to be on primary partitions.... the thing there is you only get four primary or three plus logical partitions......
<almoxarife> DELmE: connect to?
<Predaking> anyone know how to stop overscan on nVidia ION? my TV is chopping about 100px on all 4 edges
<psycho_oreos> DELmE, pastebin your lspci -nnk output
<grumbly> Ziggyzxxyl: have you tried DDing to the drives?
<Blue1> Semitones samba is much better today then in the past
<DELmE> ok
<Semitones> Blue1, how far in the past are you talking?
<DELmE> brenton@brenton-desktop:~$ lspci -nnk
<DELmE> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 200 Host Bridge [1002:5a33] (rev 01)
<DELmE> 	Kernel modules: ati-agp
<DELmE> 00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge [1002:5a3f]
<DELmE> 	Kernel modules: shpchp
<DELmE> 00:02.0 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI-X Root Port [1002:5a34]
<FloodBot1> DELmE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<w3rd_> anybody able to get ipod touch setup with jaunty?
<Ziggyzxxyl> grumbly: I have no idea. What is DD?
<grumbly> DELmE: pastebin not paste in channel
<psycho_oreos> DELmE, I said pastebin not paste :)
<grumbly> Ziggyzxxyl: it stands for direct disk
<archboxman> Predaking: is that a tube tv???
<grumbly> its a raw write app
<grumbly> app=prg
<Ziggyzxxyl> grumbly: means nothing to me. what is direct disking?
<jiohdi> grumbly: I always thought it stood for disk dump :)
<grumbly> jiohdi: hmm... i've heard both.
<martianixor> jiohdi: that's me too ...
<Ziggyzxxyl> grumbly: I see
<grumbly> jiohdi: either way...
<EMABrad> What do I set as the mount point?
<martianixor> jiohdi: but also, Dungeons & Dragons
<jiohdi> Ziggyzxxyl: its a command like program that lets you get everything off a disk and create an iso file
<jiohdi> martianixor: thats DnD or D&D :)
<grumbly> Ziggyzxxyl: are you trying to write to the disk or read from the disk?
<Danbo19> So... um... Windows 7 question? I'm pretty sure the issue was that I installed Mint, but I don't know if this is the right place to ask...
<DanDare> I will try 'pt-get purge gno*'
<DanDare> to see what happens
<martianixor> jiohdi: hahaha yes thanks :-)
<Ziggyzxxyl> grumbly: I am trying to format a floppy and write files to the floppy
<grumbly> DanDare: no....
<grumbly> Ziggyzxxyl: look at dd- it will probably do exactly what you need.
<DELmE> Heres the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/380141/
<magn3ts> Can someone confirm that the find | cpio command on this page is accurate: http://tinyurl.com/ybhwogg ? Specifically, should it be executed as root?
<jiohdi> martianixor: DD is dolly parton :)
<LSD|Ninja> Is ldconfig recursive? As in, if I were to create a directory in /usr/lib32 and dump some libs in there, will they get put into the ld.so.cache? I need to inject some 32 bit libs in there, but want to seperate them from what ia32-libs installs/maintains
<grumbly> jiohdi: no... its doody dogs
<grumbly> bbl
<DanDare> *Thi Ubuntu on this VM is not to late much... i guess
<iflema> EMABrad are you going through the installer now?
<igie> Hi, my ubuntu 9.04 is acting strange, file manager is not responding, all icons on the desktop have disappeared and there is no internet access, I am using a live cd to be here right now, anyone know how i can fix this?
<psycho_oreos> DELmE, its probably to do with missing extra files, check dmesg
<DanDare> doing that apt purge i will free 1,1Gb of space, sounds good :)
<DanDare> and then will try installing xfce4
<AK|laptop> kostkon: Nope. Emesene isn't working. It's giving me the same problem I have with aMSN. *frustrated*
<DELmE> psycho: how do i do that? lol, im still pretty new to linux
<kostkon> AK|laptop, :/
 * martianixor staring ...
<jiohdi> igie: anything you need to worry about file wise? if not, re-installing is just a half hour away
 * martianixor hypnotized
<DanDare> note: im doing this on X running Gnome... excited right now
<archboxman> igie: restart computer sounds like gnome did load
<con-man> anyone know why I would have stupid amounts of lag using wine with wow in opengl mode with all the settings at the lowest?  I have an nVidia 275ftw
<AK|laptop> Yo, guys. On Karmic, why is it that with both aMSN and emesene, I can neither send nor receive webcams?
<igie> jiohdi: thats my last option.
<|604|> how do i find out basic system information in kubuntu? [cpu, ram, video etc]...kubuntu channel is inactive
<psycho_oreos> DELmE, pastebin your dmesg output
<DELmE> ok
<igie> archboxman: i've restarted at least 10 times and its the same deal...
<jiohdi> igie, I have crashed so many systems since I began with linux its just second nature to me :)
<AK|laptop> I know my webcam works because Cheese displays it just fine. I know my friend's cam works fine. So WHY can't I send or receive the data? :(
<archboxman> igie:  look at your dmesg file something didn't load
<igie> archboxman: i've even tried using synaptic, but its pointless because i have no internet :S
<jiohdi> igie, it helps to have a 16gig flash drive for back ups :)
<EMABrad> My internet connection was erroneous.  What do I set as the mount point?
<jiohdi> I have even crashed that :)
<iflema> EMABrad are you going through the installer now?
<DELmE> psycho_oreos:http://paste.ubuntu.com/380143/
<igie> jiohdi: i know the feeling, but i want to figure this one out...
<archboxman> jiohdi: burn to dvd important files
<jiohdi> archboxman: yah :)
<DanDare> EMABrad, im not sure.. im not sure if internet have mount points. What´s the problem ?
 * martianixor day dreaming
<EMABrad> Yeah, I'm going through it on a separate computer.
<igie> archboxman: i would't know what I was looking for in the dmesg file... hell, i don't even know where to find that file.
<grumbly> huh... my suspend isnt working
<grumbly> no suspend on close
<EMABrad> DanDare: I'm installing Eeebuntu on a different computer, but got disconnected from the internet briefly on this one.
<grumbly> :(
<iflema> EMABrad if you have made only one partioton... the mount point is /
<psycho_oreos> DELmE, try this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/marvell-88w8335-chipset-netgear-wg311-pcicard-driver/
<kareeser> grumbly: what happens when you try "sudo pm-suspend"? try it in a terminal
<EMABrad> And if I intend to create more partitions in the future?
<igie> archboxman: I've tried re-installing nautilus, and that doesn't fix it, and well, i can't really change much because i have no internet :(
<archboxman> igie: locate dmesg then use text editor to read file it should say somewhere towards the boot you install failed listing problems
<grumbly> it suspends
<DELmE> ok, trying now, thanks. . I think its the same driver I'm using though
<archboxman> igie: gnome failed or xserver...
<archboxman> igie: I lean toward gnome because graphics loaded
<grumbly> kareeser: but no suspend on close
<kareeser> grumbly: laptop lid close?
<igie> archboxman: when I looked in synaptic, gnome is not something that has the ubuntu logo next to it, and it doesn't seem to ever have been installed on my box.
<grumbly> kareeser: yeh
<EMABrad> Should I do a different mount point if I intend to install XP in the future?
<archboxman> igie: using what kde or windows mananger
<kareeser> what's the option set for "When laptop lid is closed" under "System -> Preferences -> Power"?
<kareeser> grumbly:
<igie> archboxman: windows manager I believe.... the one out of the box.... I've only ever messed around with kde on openSuse
<archboxman> igie: fluxbox
<magn3ts> Can someone confirm that the find | cpio command on this page is accurate: http://tinyurl.com/ybhwogg ? Specifically, should it be executed as root? Would an alternative like unison or rsync be a better choice. I'd like to preserve ^all file attributes^.
<iflema> EMABrad i suggest installing XP on the first partition...... up front the install ya linux after...... and no the mount point is still /
<grumbly> kareeser: suspend
<igie> archboxman: what's fluxbox?
<archboxman> igie: ok sorry Im 100% a gnome user :)
<kareeser> grumbly: and it works in windows (ie. not a physical problem)?
<kareeser> grumbly: if so, it may be time for a bug report.
<grumbly> kareeser: dunno... never use windows on this netbook
<DELmE> psycho_oreos: I get an error when I try to execute a make command with the files you gave me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/380148/
<archboxman> igie: http://xwinman.org/
<grumbly> kareeser: it worked before I hosed the system last week
<igie> archboxman: so is fluxbox what ubuntu uses as its file manager ?
<EMABrad> She doesn't have the XP CD yet, but needs to use the computer now, so I'm sort of forced to start the installation with Eeebuntu.
<grumbly> kareeser: its a fresh install of karmic, same as previousl
<psycho_oreos> DELmE, the guide from the link I posted said nothing about making files
<EMABrad> iflema: She doesn't have the XP CD yet, but needs to use the computer now, so I'm sort of forced to start the installation with Eeebuntu.
<iflema> EMABrad win xp will complain and youll have to wipe ya linux if there is no naitive window file system on the first partition
<DELmE> oh, just assumend i had to. thanks, ill try it again
<archboxman> igie: file manager is not your only problem,  It won't load a desktop... kde could have failed during boot up...
<chetnick> i installed ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop, i only have bradcom sta driver available for my wifi card. What happened with b43 driver? STA does not support monitor mode. Is there a way to install b43?
<psycho_oreos> DELmE, read what it said in the link clearly, it was telling you that you need ndiswrapper and the driver disc
<harisund> OK guy, prior to 9.10 when I wanted to edit the network settings I would make changes in /etc/network/interfaces .. that file has nothing now? Where do I set up my eth1 to be static on boot and eth0 to be DHCP?
<iflema> EMABrad just format 10 or 20gig+ or whatever on the first partition.... the format the rest for linux
<grumbly> any ideas?
<EMABrad> So what if I created the Eeebuntu partition at the end of the drive instead of the beginning, keeping unallocated space at the beginning?
<psycho_oreos> chetnick, if you have an unsupported broadcom chipset, b43 only supports a handful, you won't get much functionality
<kareeser> EMABrad: sure. it doesn't matter, Windows will wipe out the boot manager anyways
<archboxman> igie: I dont use kde so I'm not going to talk about a desktop I dont use ... sorry :)
<chetnick> psycho_oreos: i used it on 9.04...
<igie> archboxman: so i take it kde is what ubuntu uses out of the box ?
<psycho_oreos> chetnick, pastebin your lspci -nnk output
<Luke_> i still can't get Ubuntu to boot after instalation
<archboxman> igie: no just a choice like some many other distro's
<chetnick> psycho_oreos: what i'm saying is in 9.04 i got to choose between STA nad b43, in 9.10 only STA is available.
<NewWorld> igie:  No, default desktop env is GNOME
<EMABrad> kareeser: By "wiping out the boot manager", what exactly do you mean?  Am I not going to be able to boot Eeebuntu after I install XP if I'd installed Eeebuntu first?
<psycho_oreos> chetnick, I'm waiting on your lspci -nnk output in pastebin
<archboxman> igie: http://distrowatch.com/
<iflema> EMABrad best not to leave a gap if ya follow me...... just format the first partion big enough and of a native file system type e.g. ntfs.... and use the rest for linux and a partition twice the size of ya ram for swap space
<kareeser> EMABrad: nope... BUT you can fix it. and keep all of your data
<NewWorld> EMABrad:  Yeah, though that's fixable through the Ubuntu Live CD
<Luke_> does anybody know how to skip the graphics detection in GRUB menu
<archboxman> igie: I have used about 15+ distro's there all different..
<kareeser> EMABrad:  see this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<igie> archboxman: according to NewWorld: i'm running gnome, because i didn't change the desktop environment :s
<chetnick> psycho_oreos: http://pastebin.com/m6291ed0d
<NewWorld> igie:  Ubuntu uses GNOME. KUbuntu KDE, XUbuntu XFCE
<magn3ts> Can someone confirm that the find | cpio command on this page is accurate: http://tinyurl.com/ybhwogg ? Specifically, should it be executed as root? Would an alternative like unison or rsync be a better choice. I'd like to preserve ^all file attributes^.
<chetnick> psycho_oreos: or did you need whole output?
<harisund> Hey guys how do I setup static net connection? Do I edit /etc/network/interfaces again?
<psycho_oreos> chetnick, that chipset isn't supported natively with ubuntu yet, you need bleeding edge kernel and the driver is still very much WIP
<psycho_oreos> chetnick, no that output is fine
<psycho_oreos> chetnick, wait
<kareeser> harisund: something wrong with nm-applet?
 * B|aSS is away: Yeah dude, Im Away!
<archboxman> igie: I would say reinstall,but you need to backup your data in /home folder first :)
<psycho_oreos> chetnick, misread,
<greezmunkey> harisund, are you using NetworkManager?
<chetnick> psycho_oreos: how come it was supported in 9.04?
<harisund> kareeser: I don't use a GUI
<harisund> greezmunkey: no
<kareeser> harisund: ick.
<kareeser> harisund: not my forte, sorry :)
<EMABrad> kareeser: Thanks, I'll take a look at that.
<theadmin> How do i view the current UNIX time?
<greezmunkey> harisund, edit /etc/network/interfaces...
<psycho_oreos> chetnick, no that chip should be supported in 9.10, you could probably go through the b43 manual installation, just make sure you blacklist wl and unload it from modules
<harisund> greezmunkey: There's no line for eth0
<igie> NewWorld: ok so i'm running gnome, because i didn't change that at all. but now, no icons appear, i have no internet, and anytime i try to open or mount a disk it freezes and when i shut down it says file manager not responding :s
<archboxman> igie: if your using a livecd you should be able to burn a copy of /home folder and also copy your bookmarked files in firefox... :)
<Luke_> ok i cant get Ubunto to boot for anything, ive tryed every way of installing i could think of, which turned out to be, not so much, i have the images of the kernel freeze when booting  please help
<EMABrad> iflema: So when XP installs, does it need a partition already made out for it, or can it create a partition out of unallocated space?
<harisund> greezmunkey: Once upon a time /etc/network/interfaces used to have auto eth0 followed by "iface eth0 inet dhcp" or something like that. No longer there ..
<chetnick> psycho_oreos: damn, i have to do it manually, i wonder why is not available any more through restricted drivers. Its only STA there now.
<NewWorld> igie:  is this a fresh install?
<archboxman> NewWorld: wants to troubleshoot the old system..
<NewWorld> archboxman:  who?
<psycho_oreos> chetnick, it might be a bit of a bug with the restricted drivers I think. there's another variant with that same chipset but it isn't supported in any standard ubuntu kernel, its bcm4312 b/g (14e4:4315)
<greezmunkey> harisund, I can paste you an example, or you an google one...
<archboxman> igie
<igie> NewWorld: nope, its been on there for about a month
<Luke_> can ayone see me?
<zane> hi i have some problems with multi touch. it works in windows 7 but it wont work in ubuntu
<NewWorld> yes Lu
<archboxman> NewWorld:  igie wants to troubleshoot old system ..
<Luke_> ok i cant get Ubunto to boot for anything, ive tryed every way of installing i could think of, which turned out to be, not so much, i have the images of the kernel freeze when booting  please help
<igie> archboxman: i'm trying to avoid a fresh install :(
<zane> any ideas its for a dell studio xps 16
<NewWorld> igie:  So when it boots up what do you see?
<greezmunkey> Luke_, your typing anyway...
<Luke_> so what
<Luke_> i need help!
<chetnick> psycho_oreos: yeah, i know that people had problems with it .... not me though. I'll figure something out. Thanks.
<harisund> greezmunkey: Most places online say there will be a line in /etc/network/interfaces that says "auto eth0 ; iface eth0 inet dhcp" .. but /etc/network/interfaces on 9.10 doesn't have that line at all. Where does Ubuntu know to setup DHCP for eth0 on boot? I am guessing there's something with Upstart, and no instructions are there on the web for 9.10 (only 9.04 and prior)
<psycho_oreos> chetnick, and that other variant is causing bit of confusion when a more complete output would have rendered b43 to be visible
<igie> NewWorld: it boots up no problem
<kareeser> EMABrad: you can use unpartitioned space
<Andorin> I have a regular old Logitech Quickcam, apparently perfectly supported in Ubuntu. I'm running Karmic. I have tried this on two separate machines now, one 32-bit and one 64-bit. I have tried this with both aMSN and emesene. When I try to cam with a contact, neither of us can see each other's feeds at all. I know my cam works fine because I can run it in Cheese. What gives? Why is Ubuntu refusing to let me cam?
<NewWorld> igie:  Boots up to what? Login screen?
<igie> NewWorld: yes
<NewWorld> igie:  And then the desktop loads and everything except icons?
<pepee> anyone knows if karmic will be upgraded to kernel ver. 2.6.32?
<greezmunkey> harisund, give me a minute and I'll paste you an example with comments...
<adifire> is ther multi-touch in ubuntu??!?!? never heard of it.. :)
<harisund> greezmunkey: Thanks man, but please make sure it is 9.10 compatible
<Luke_> i have decided to take back my $600 laptop to "bestbuy" but if i could get Ubuntu working there would be no need for that
<NewWorld> Luke_:  Did you make your boot order boot from CD first?
<igie> NewWorld: no icons and I can't mount any drives, and some of my google gadgets are missing and some of my screenlets too.. and no internet
<CkhiKuzad> I want to install ubuntu to take up my entire drive, however i want to import the data from my current ubuntu installation (which is corrupt in the boot) yet ubuntu's installer wont let me. is there a workaround for this?
<EMABrad> kareeser: The Eeebuntu installer won't let me create an NTFS partition.  Should I just leave it be, then create it after everything has installed with GParted?
<zane> adifire,  i have found sites that say yes
<NewWorld> igie:  Can you mount through terminal? have you tried?
<Luke_> yes i have succesfully installed ubuntu but i cant get it to boot
<NewWorld> Luke_:  Does GRUB load w hen you power on?
<greezmunkey> harisund, no worries :)
<Luke_> after instalation
<Luke_> yes
<igie> NewWorld: i've tried and it opens the folder, but then once i click in that folder it freezes and crashes
<NewWorld> igie:  Shall we try to boot in the terminal? that way it will display the error messages and we can know what the problem is.
<delectate> maybe there is something wrong with your nautilus?
<pepee> CkhiKuzad, what do you mean with "which is corrupt in the boot"?
<NewWorld> Luke_:  When you select to boot Ubuntu in GRUB what happens?
<delectate> try recovery mode
<manhunter> geirha: hello
<CkhiKuzad> sorry, i was typing fast pepee. it means the /boot/ directory is GONE
<manhunter> geirha: hello
<igie> NewWorld: sure, but i'm on a livecd, so i will have to try that and then come back... will you be here?
<Luke_> it goes into the kernel boot like normal; then gets hung around three secinds into the boot
<magn3ts> will rsync -axS be recursive?
<NewWorld> igie:  Yeah but will you be able to do that yourself? Don't you have another computer?
<pepee> CkhiKuzad, you ca reinstall grub from a live cd
<greezmunkey> harisund, look here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/380153
<pepee> *can
<NewWorld> Luke_:  What ouput message does it stop at? Or is it just the loadingn progress bar?
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, not sure if someone gave you an answer to your Unix Time question but it's "date +%s"
<igie> NewWorld: I do, but its accross the room... I will go log in to this chat from there.
<chetnick> psycho_oreos: to blacklist wl i just add it to /etc/modeprobe.d/blacklist.conf ?
<CkhiKuzad> pepee. no i cant. i've tried everything, and it wont work. i've given up
<grumbly> huh...
<NewWorld> igie:  Yeah do that :)
<grumbly> it worked that time...
<grumbly> weird
<pepee> CkhiKuzad, even "grub-install"?
<Luke_> hang on and ill tell you..
<CkhiKuzad> even "grub-install"
<greezmunkey> harisund, for the static interface you need: netmask 255.255.255.0 or whatever
<harisund> Thanks greezmunkey I will check it out
<psycho_oreos> chetnick, yes and also make sure to remove wl from kernel modules (modprobe -r) prior to inserting b43
<igie> NewWorld: P.S. while I do that, you can get more info on my troubles at this post in the forums.. I found someone else with a similar issue...
<CkhiKuzad> the boot directory is completely corrupt, i cant repair this no matter what
<igie> NewWorld: i'm the poster: Zidaps... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1406033
<chetnick> psycho_oreos: ok, thanks.
<CkhiKuzad> but i've 15 gigs that i want to keep, yet reinstall ubuntu
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: Wow thanks... one more thing, i suppose "date" is in "coreutils"?
<psycho_oreos> chetnick, make sure there's firmware ready for b43
<CkhiKuzad> i wish i could just get this damn vmlinuz. and linux-image, thing working
<NewWorld> CkhiKuzad:  Have you tried this tut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351  <<< it worked for me many times
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, sorry no idea
<pepee> CkhiKuzad, i think the best you can do is reinstall grub
<CkhiKuzad> god *facepalms*
<CkhiKuzad> the grub directory is still there
<pepee> CkhiKuzad, are you sure your linux partition is OK?
<YankDownUnder> Anyone familiar with Songbird?
<CkhiKuzad> its the linux images that are gone
<theadmin> Ah, yes, yes it is. Good.
<ZykoticK9> YankDownUnder, using it right now
<pepee> CkhiKuzad, just copy them from the cd...
<CkhiKuzad> everything but /boot/ is fine
<NewWorld> CkhiKuzad:  When you boot does GRUB load?
<javatexan> where do things in crontab -e log to?
<CkhiKuzad> pepee, the cd has one file, for booting the cd
<YankDownUnder> ZykoticK9, Any secrets for getting it to properly view an ipod? (Got it originally from getdeb)
<admission> hi
<CkhiKuzad> it loads as the primary bootloader, from debian.
<CkhiKuzad> but not the ubuntu one
<pepee> CkhiKuzad, yep, and after booting linux with that files, you can simply reinsxtall linu
<ZykoticK9> YankDownUnder, sorry man I don't have an iPod and have never tried to tie in any players, just use it as my Music player that's all -- sorry.  Best of luck.
<NewWorld> CkhiKuzad:  Can't you mount the partition from Debian and copy the files from there?
<pepee> *reinstall linux
<CkhiKuzad> the partition is 1.4 gigabytes
<Pira> NewWorld: I'm here. This is igie.
<CkhiKuzad> and i've 15 gigs to import
<NewWorld> Hey Pira
<YankDownUnder> ZykoticK9, :) -> yeah - it's been a trip to say the least mate - love it, but it just ain't seein the doggone ipod - and the missus ain't happy about that!
<Pira> NewWorld: Ok, so how do i restart in terminal?
<CkhiKuzad> i just need to know if there is a way to make ubuntu allow me to import my data while formating the entire thing.
<chetnick> psycho_oreos: yeah, when you install b43-fwcutter it extracts the firmware with it.
<greezmunkey> javatexan, you should find (them) in /var/log/cron
<NewWorld> YankDownUnder:  In terminal type 'fdisk -l' and see if you can see the ipod there?
<NewWorld> Pira:  'sudo reboot'
<ZykoticK9> NewWorld, just an FYI - but you have to use "sudo fdisk -l" to see anything listed... Yank is gone though...
<psycho_oreos> chetnick, ok, was assuming you weren't following guides, my bad :)
<NewWorld> ZykoticK9:  Yeah in my current distro that's true, but I remember doing it in hardy without sudo and worked just fine :S
<greezmunkey> harisund, if you make the appropriate entries in your /etc/network/interfaces file be sure to restart networking: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
 * CkhiKuzad takes a nap until he gets some help with what he said
<harisund> greezmunkey: that I do .. but here's my question. In the current /etc/network/interfaces file, there's no entry for eth0. But still, eth0 automatically starts with DHCP on boot. When there's no entry how does Ubuntu know ?
<NewWorld> CkhiKuzad:  I asked you if you can mount it from within Debian and axx the files that way.
<Pira> NewWorld: sudo reboot brought me right back into the log in page.
<Ziggyzxxyl> I've tried and tried and tried and searched and googled and tried for hours and I still can't get my head around copy files to a floppy disk - nothing I do is working. I can't make any sense out of DD. I've found countless howtos about making disk images and mounting images and using DD to transfer images to a physical floppy, but none of it is working. I need an easy to follow, step by step instructions....
<chetnick> psycho_oreos: thanks :-)
<NewWorld> Pira:  Reboot restarts the computer, so didn't it restart?
<CkhiKuzad> newworld, i cant do that! i only have 1.4 gigs left on the debian drive, and 15 gigs of files to import
<greezmunkey> harisund, you said you have no gui, are you running server?
<CkhiKuzad> thats like writing an ubuntu ISO to a floppy.
<Ziggyzxxyl> I just want to copy some files to a floppy, surely it can't be as impossible as it seems?
<NewWorld> CkhiKuzad:  Don't you have any external storage devices?
<Pira> NewWorld: yes it restarted, but the issue of no icons and no internet and crashing file manager still persists :(
<harisund> greezmunkey: yeah why? (but I think NM might be installed, since I did a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop later but only login remotely really)
<CkhiKuzad> a 2 gigabyte flash drive, and a 2 gig SD card
<CkhiKuzad> and ubuntu one
<CkhiKuzad> but that doesnt count
<pepee> CkhiKuzad, do you know what means "mount"?
<NewWorld> Pira:  Lol okay hmmmm which problem to start on first lemme think
<CkhiKuzad> yes i know what mount means, i've been using debian and ubuntu since 2007
<djstava> hello,all
<chetnick> psycho_oreos: wow, it worked... Cant believe it went so smooth. Thanks for help.
<CkhiKuzad> debian wont partition this fully, ubuntu 7.04 wont, ubuntu 8.10 wont, ubuntu 9.04 wont. i cant do anything
<greezmunkey> harisund, you can check with ps -ef | grep Network
<Ziggyzxxyl> ironically, if I'd spent 2 hours installing windows onto a machine, I'd have the files on a disk by now :( ..but no - stupid me thought it would be quicker to do it in ubuntu. I had no idea it was so frigging difficult to do something as simple as copy files to a disk :(
<psycho_oreos> chetnick, nw
<NewWorld> Pira:  Okay the file manager first. Open up a terminal and type in 'gksudo nautilus', with the file manager make it crash like you did before. Then press Ctrl+Alt+1 and see if you can see the terminal screen.
<pepee> CkhiKuzad, well, I'm not understanding what your problem is...
<CkhiKuzad> pepee, let me make it clear.
<NewWorld> CkhiKuzad:  Please lol. I am confused.
<militant> hmmm question on keybindings.  i have the usual ctrl-shift-arrows for switching desktops, checked it in the settings.  so what could be conflicting and making that not work?
<NewWorld> Pira:  Sorry, Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Andorin> I have a regular old Logitech Quickcam, apparently perfectly supported in Ubuntu. I'm running Karmic. I have tried this on two separate machines now, one 32-bit and one 64-bit. I have tried this with both aMSN and emesene. When I try to cam with a contact, neither of us can see each other's feeds at all. I know my cam works fine because I can run it in Cheese. What gives? Why is Ubuntu refusing to let me cam?
<NewWorld> militant:  Alt+F2 > type in 'gconf-editor' > Try and search for that shortcut to see if it's assigned to anythingn else.
<airtonix> Ziggyzxxyl, your premature rage indicates a pebkac scenario.
<CkhiKuzad> I want to reinstall ubuntu.  my current version's boot directory is corrupt. i've no way to partition it fully. when i try to do a full format and install, it says nothing can be imported. i want my 15 gigs of files imported.
<MJEvans> What timezone is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ set to?  UTC hopefully?
<Ziggyzxxyl> pebkac is my middle name
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, herein lies the lesson that you don't put /home on the same partition as / or /swap or /proc
<Pira> NewWorld: ctrl+alt+F1 and its asking me to log in from a screen that went all termional
<pepee> CkhiKuzad, to reinstall ubunyu you can simply copy/paste the files...
<Pira> NewWorld: no more gui. only terminal
<pepee> please, explain: is ubuntu in the same hdd as debian?
<militant> NewWorld: good thought.  but a search for <ctrl><alt> yields nothing and i don't know how to escape within the search box or whatever else is needed
<CkhiKuzad> no it is not pepee
<pepee> ahh ok
<pepee> CkhiKuzad, and where is it...?
<Dr_Willis> Pira:  thats the 'console' :)
<CkhiKuzad> and pepee these caps are for emphasis and not shouting: I NEED TO FORMAT AND INSTALL. I CAN NOT COPY AND PASTE FILES THAT NO LONGER EXIST AFTER A FORMAT.
<NewWorld> Pira:  Perfect, login as root. Then execute 'ps -e | grep nautilus'. Note the PID (Process ID) on the left. Then 'kill [the process ID here with  no brackets]'. And then Ctrl+Alt+F7 to see if the system unfroze.
<Ziggyzxxyl> I can get kfloppy to format a floppy, but that is all... can ANYONE explain how I get a file onto the floppy?
<NewWorld> militant:  You said you use Ctrl+Shift, but then you search for Ctrl+Alt?
<jermz> hi
<jermz> boring
<pepee> CkhiKuzad, ok. I think you have to copy your config files by hand
<CkhiKuzad> there are trillions of config files, which are you talking about, pepee?
<militant> NewWorld: if i said ctrl-shift i was mistyping.  ctrl-alt-arrows have been the defaults forever i know, and it's hwat i use.  was fooling around in compiz-settings-manager or whatever and the shortcut stopped working
<pepee> CkhiKuzad, system config files? browser configs? ...?
<NewWorld> militant:  Maybe search just for 'left' or for 'right'?
<Pira> NewWorld: yes the system unfroze but thats because nautilus closed. now my background wallpaper is gone too.. lol
<NewWorld> CkhiKuzad:  Why can't you partition it?
<CkhiKuzad> it freezes up or just stops bothering NewWorld
<NewWorld> Pira:  Great, what does it say in the terminal? Remember we did 'gksu nautilus'?
<NewWorld> CkhiKuzad:  Is that Gparted on the ubuntu Live CD?
<CkhiKuzad> pepee. its not the configurations i need to keep. i can reset those in 10 minutes. the files, images from school, mp3s, movies, stuff like that
<Dr_Willis> you can install gparted once you boot the live cd
<Pira> NewWorld: doesn't say a thing besides "gksudo nautilus"
<pepee> CkhiKuzad, ahh
<CkhiKuzad> Pira, i think its supposed to be gksu
<teratorn> is there any reliable, automatic way to rename a user account?
<NewWorld> CkhiKuzad:  I don't think there's a difference, both do same thing.
<CkhiKuzad> so a configuration for making firefox have pipelining is the same as a picture of my girlfriend at the homecoming dance?
<Pira> CkhlKuzad: it worked both ways the same way :s
<airtonix> CkhiKuzad, gksu & gksudo are the same thing as far as I am aware.
<Dr_Willis> teratorn:  i recall some guides/scripts on how to do that. but i normally make a new acount and move the files over by hand
<NewWorld> CkhiKuzad:  Is that Gparted on the ubuntu Live CD?
<CkhiKuzad> yes it is
<geekualizer> NewWorld: yes
<teratorn> Dr_Willis: yeah... I'm not sure how to move my encrypted home dir over... maybe it's not hard
<powdahound> Should I be using vmbuild or ubuntu-vm-builder to create VM instances? I'm on 9.10 server. So confused by the state of virtualization in Ubuntu...
<CkhiKuzad> and i noticed the error in what i said, newworld. you meant gksudo and gksu, not configurations and files
<NewWorld> CkhiKuzad:  You should try another partition program like cfdisk, or a Windows solution.
<CkhiKuzad> NewWorld, i dont have windows on this system at all
<mod> hmm trying to add a printer and I get the "client-error-not-possible".   The bug report says that I need a new version of foomatic-filters, 3.0 to be exact, but the best I can seem to get with package manager is 2.2
<militant> NewWorld: ok, i found 2 duplicate keybindings for differnet functions, on both left and right.  cleared those.  do i need to log out and back in
<NewWorld> CkhiKuzad:  It could be that your hardrive is physically impaired. I had that and it was horrible.. you should run a surface test to see if it is physically defected.
<mod> i've turned on all update sources, etc, but I cannotseem to get 3.0
<mod> any ideas?
<NewWorld> Pira:  I haven't left you, just thinking what to do next.
<pepee> CkhiKuzad, maybe the mbr is corrupted
<CkhiKuzad> NewWorld. its not my hard drive, i deleted the directory once by accident.
<NewWorld> militant:  No, it should save right there and then.
<militant> hmmm.  something's still conflicting then
<Pira> NewWorld: i realise other people have issues as well. Your only one person. Do your best ;)
<pepee> CkhiKuzad, you can run fsck too
<gyokimae2> Anyone know, with gconf-editor in 9.10, where did the item [system]$B!d(B[storage]$B!d(B[default_options]$B!d(B[ntfs-3g] go?
<NewWorld> mod:  The repositories are outdated... you will have to compile the package from source and it might not be so easy.
<w3rd_> hey guys, know of an easy way to connect to an ubuntu computer over wan?
<NewWorld> w3rd_:  Graphically or CLI?
<Luke_> ssh
<w3rd_> graphically
<CkhiKuzad> i hate partitioning to be honest. a tedious 2 hours of a progress bar not showing you the detail of how far you are, just going back and forth
<CkhiKuzad> i've broken an LCD monitor from it once.
<hal9k20101> hello i am having problems with ubu ppc , the only way i can boot the cd is if i use "live-nospash-powerpc" comand but gets me to a funny looking desktop
<w3rd_> well aware of ssh... was hoping there was a way to view the screen
<NewWorld> CkhiKuzad:  Talk about it, I resized my parititon yesterday, corrupted.. lost so much stuff :'(
<stevebuntu> anyone else running on a samsung N130 ?
<cody__> Hey everyone, I'm trying to change /etc/profile so that I can add the java PATH variable and I can't figure out how to do it. I opened it in Kate, but don't have permission to save it. Any suggestions?
<mod> NewWorld,thanks bleh.
<Luke_> RDP
<NewWorld> mod:  Did it work? :S
<MindVirus> Any good GTK+ guitar tabbing software/
<MindVirus> *software?
<archboxman> chetnick: thats ubuntu for you :) lol progress bar world
<stevebuntu> yes
<mod> ewWorld, did hat work?
<mod> what
<pepee> cody__, kdesudo kate /etc/profile
<Trek> how do I purge all instances of a process from terminal?
<NewWorld> mod:  The shortcut?
<airtonix> w3rd_, use vnc through ssh tunnel
<CkhiKuzad> i DONT want to partition. i will repeat that in bolded caps: I DO NOT WANT TO PARTITION, I WANT TO DO A FULL FORMAT, BUT IMPORT EVERYTHING BEFORE IT FORMATS.
<NewWorld> Trek: I think 'killall' but look at man page
<cody__> Thank you, I'll try that
<hal9k20101> anybody with ubuntu ppc exp. ??
<w3rd_> got a link?
<airtonix> w3rd_, or you can use hamachi and then vnc through that virtual lan
<MindVirus> Anyone?
<mod> Which shortcut would that be?
<NewWorld> CkhiKuzad:  Can't. Get external storage or free up space on the Debian partition.
<Blue1> CkhiKuzad: illogical
<cbojar> ckhiKuzad: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/PNY+-+8GB+USB+2.0+Flash+Drive+-+Blue/Black/8452854.p?id=1183767792509&skuId=8452854 get two, save yourself some anger and frustration
<NewWorld> Oh my bad sorry mod, I confused you for someone else.
<archboxman> Blue1: Got spoke ears...... lol
<greezmunkey> Ziggyzxxyl, did you get your floppy to be useable?
<bin1010> !crontab
<iconmefisto> !tuxguitar | MindVirus
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<OperaRox> omg ubuntu
<MindVirus> iconmefisto: Tuxguitar is pretty crappy.
<mod> NewWorld, np heh
<geekualizer> w3rd_: ssh -C -X user@target -L 5900:localhost:5910  - then run vncviewer locally to connect to port 5910
<airtonix> w3rd_, you know how to setup a ssh tunnel ?
<NewWorld> Pira:  Make it crash again, then switch to terminal with CtrlAltF1 and type 'dmesg | tail'
<CkhiKuzad> forget it. i will figure it out on my own. all you are seeming to tell me is that i need to buy something or free up 15 gigabytes on a 10 gigabyte disk, or partition a drive with partitioning tools that DO NOT WORK
<pepee> CkhiKuzad, you have 2 disks, and you want to recover all of the data from one of them, and you can't run ubuntu from that disk. is that?
<militant> NewWorld: interestingly, it's set to give me 2 desktops, but i can't even click into the 2nd one... did i turn something off somehow?
<greezmunkey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1347098
<NewWorld> CkhiKuzad:  Use different partitioning tools.
<Ziggyzxxyl> greezmunkey: no, but I may have worked it out - if I run xp in virtual box, I can access the floppy. So I might be able to write the files to the floppy from within virutalbox running xp...
<CkhiKuzad> newworld
<CkhiKuzad> linux only partitioning tools please.
<airtonix> w3rd_, first step is that you need the remote machines router IP or domain name setup via something like dyndns, then you use geekualizers step above, then you follow : http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/06/12/vnc-over-ssh-securing-the-remote-desktop/
<CkhiKuzad> i cant use windows
<greezmunkey> Ziggyzxxyl, check the post right above you :)
<pepee> CkhiKuzad, cfdisk
<NewWorld> CkhiKuzad:  You don't need windows, these programs are booted into. Check 'Hiren's BootCD' for example.
<Pira> NewWorld: way too many things came up for me to type them all out
<NewWorld> Pira:  Any ones that seem relevant?
<Pira> NewWorld: what am I looking for?
<NewWorld> Pira:  Errors haha
<airtonix> w3rd_, or you can skip the whole separate ssh setup routine and use freenx instead
<Pira> NewWorld: not really.
<airtonix> w3rd_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<NewWorld> Pira:  What's the last message? Doesn't' have to be verbatim, just keywords.
<CkhiKuzad> i'm going to my aunt's house this sunday. she will be able to partition the drive, she owns a computer repair store.
<pepee> I give up...
<MindVirus> Any guitar tabbing software that doesn't suck?
<Pira> NewWorld: no ipv6 routers,  forcedeth for MSI
<CkhiKuzad> thanks for your help, i wish it would have helped in the way i hoped it would
<Pira> NewWorld,. things like that
<Dr_Willis> its fun to use virtualboxc to practice partioning drives :)
<pepee> Dr_Willis, it helped me to copy windows to another machine....
<pepee> vbox FTW ;)
<archboxman> Pira: weren't you in here last week sometime and came to the conclusion as igie you could find problems in your dmesg??????
<Pira> NewWorld: one warning about dhcpd3 using 32-bit something or other
<NewWorld> Pira:  Those are just network-related messages, nothing relevant :(
<NewWorld> Pira:  Does everything freeze and become grey and you can't move the mosue?
<NewWorld> militant:  Change setting to have 4 workspaces? Then try to switch between them to see if works?
<Pira> archboxman: nope, must have been a different igie ;) this problem started tonight after i screwed around with winbind and samba trying to share files...
<Pira> NewWorld: yup, freezes and greys out
<NewWorld> Pira:  Mouse?
<militant> NewWorld: i solved it digging around in compiz.  been fiddling with it too much.  thanks for the help
<NewWorld> cursor
<archboxman> Pira: stop both services..
<NewWorld> militant:  yw :)
<Luke_> NewWorld:im at GRUB it will just be a seond
<Pira> NewWorld: mouse shows its busy, with that clock thing, but it still moves where i point it
<Ziggyzxxyl> trying to copy the files to the floppy in XP under virtualbox failed... but at least the drive light came on and it made noises as if it was copying.... looking at your link now greezmunkey ....
<NewWorld> Pira:  archboxman has a good idea. Kill nautilus from terminal like before. Then use System Monitor or similar to kill all optional processes.
<greezmunkey> Ziggyzxxyl, you will have to interface with it from the command line, sorry :)
<pepee> haha
<tm512> hi guys
<NewWorld> Problem, tm512 ?
<archboxman> Pira: that is important information you should have told us about earlier :)
<stevebuntu> whts the dif between ubuntu and ubuntu remix ?
<Pira> NewWorld: archboxman: i removed samba and winbind from /etc/init.d because they were screwing up my reboot, sticking and freezing... so those definitely aren't running
<tm512> i have a 3com ethernet 3c589d pc card and im trying to get it working under ubuntu server
<hal9k20101> need some help with ubuntu for ppc
<tm512> the laptop in question has a busted screen
<Dr_Willis> hal9k20101:  and the specific question is?
<archboxman> Pira: uninstall or move to background services???
<tm512> and i cnt have it on a screen and the internet at the same time
<Luke_> oNewWorld: ok i reinstalled Ubuntu and it booted into a runlevel three command promt and i logged startx, and now i cant do anything  my mouse wont move and the keyboad wont work
<NewWorld> Pira:  That sticking and freezing in addition to your current problems? Or was everything else working fine?
<tm512> how do i get it working?
<geekualizer> stevebuntu: netbook-remix has a slightly different frontend for working with smaller screens as found on netbooks.. see http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<tm512> under ifconfig it isnt listed
<hal9k20101> after boot using "live-nosplash-powerpc" got to a desktop with flushed color
<NewWorld> Luke_:  Looks like you will have to edit xorg.conf can you locate it?
<Dr_Willis> tm512:  this is a wireless card?
<tm512> only the loopback
<hal9k20101> how can i fix this
<tm512> no
<tm512> ethernet
<knoppies> tm512, and if you do ifconfig -a?
<Luke_> hang on
<Dr_Willis> tm512:  a pcmcia wired card? or whate exacttly?
<Pira> archboxman: its all explained here... i post as "zidaps" on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1406033
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> When I right click on my desktop nothing pops up, I dont get the menu popping up!? How do I go about getting that to work again?
<tm512> the laptop (compaq armada 1750) has no built in ethernet
<Luke_> NewWorld:what is the directory?
<tm512> brb
<stevebuntu> the reason i ask is im using it to learn .net with mono and i cant seem to get apache to function
<hal9k20101> how can i fix xorg
<knoppies> LINUXHELPNEEDED, that only works if nautilus renders your desktop.
<Dr_Willis> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  sounds like the nautiuls may of died. it handles the desktop. you try logout/back in?
<Pira> NewWorld: everything was working perfectly until i tried to in stall winbind with "sudo apt-get install winbind"
<NewWorld> Luke_:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> yes many times
<geekualizer> stevebuntu: I see no reason why it shouldn't work under UNR
<Dr_Willis> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  make a new user  see if it works for them
<NewWorld> Pira:  Do you want to uninstall winbind? And maybe Samba too?
<Pira> this page on the forum, where i posted as "zidaps" explains it all http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1406033
<knoppies> LINUXHELPNEEDED, then it sounds like you are not using nautilus to render your desktop, give me a sec while I go find the correct setting.
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> how do I go to restart nautulis?
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> or reinstall it
<Pira> NewWorld. I tried that, but let me try again.
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  YOu can restart nautilus by killing it's process from another terminal. Can you do that/
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> how do I go about doing that?
<tm512> just lists loopback
<airtonix> LINUXHELPNEEDED, 1) alt+ctrl+f2 2) login 3) killall nautilus && nautilus
<tm512> :(
<tm512> i need to get it on the internet for dhcp
<stevebuntu> if u had to learn one prog language which one would u learn first ?
<tm512> stevebuntu: python
<geekualizer> stevebuntu: python
<knoppies> stevebuntu, I like c++, but then I dont know too many.
<NewWorld> Yup I heard python is a great first language.
<airtonix> LINUXHELPNEEDED, or an easier way is that if you have your applications/places/system menu in the panel up top, just select a place from the places menu
<mneptok> stevebuntu: APL. it will drive you back to your previous career choice.
<teratorn> do *not* try to learn c++ first, if you value your sanity
<tm512> i need to ssh into this laptop
<airtonix> tm512, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<NewWorld> tm512:  You could try to find another screen and connect it to that.
<Ziggyzxxyl> greezmunkey: i failed at the cp step. It just tells me "cp: omitting directory `/home/ubuntu/Documents/copyme/'"
<mezquitale> tm512, install openssh on the laptop
<tm512> it is installed
<Ziggyzxxyl> what am I doing wrong?
<tm512> but i cant get the card working
<stevebuntu> can i use mono for python ?
<airtonix> Ziggyzxxyl, take the last slash off the path
<mezquitale> tm512, what do you mean "card"? ssh is not tied to a card
<Dr_Willis> stevebuntu:  go learn python. its handy
<Luke_> NewWorld:Ok im in the terminal now what  i have cd ed into /etc/X11
<tm512> i know -_-
<teratorn> stevebuntu: yes, but why would you want to?
<Besogon> Yestuday a idea stroke in my mainconserning GNU MAKE. If gnu make can install a program why can't it build some king of package with common format, which could  be recycled with next utilites for make deb or rpm packages.I think, it would be better for all.
<knoppies> mezquitale, he has an ethernet card he is trying to get working.
<stevebuntu> that was my first choice
<djveer> Hey guys, would it be possible to boot a 64-bit VM with Virtualbox ... running Ubuntu off a liveCD?
<NewWorld> Luke_:  'nano xorg.conf'
<mneptok> tm512: wired or wireless?
<teratorn> stevebuntu: just use Python for python
<tm512> i cant hook the laptop to the internet with this wired card
<greezmunkey> Ziggyzxxyl, what command did you issue?
<tm512> pcmcia
<mneptok> tm512: lspci -vv
<mezquitale> tm512, the problem is not with ssh, first get your ethernet card working, go fix your ethernet card then come back and ask away
<Luke_> its completely blank!
<mneptok> tm512: who makes the chipset?
<stevebuntu> um im assuming python is a prog ?
<igie> NewWorld: archboxman: ok so that worked perfectly
<tm512> i never said it was ssh
<tm512> brb, going to laptop
<knoppies> mezquitale, that is what he is trying to do, go read up if you want to jump in.
<teratorn> stevebuntu: you could start with a functional language, if it makes sense to you... learnyouahaskell.com
<NewWorld> Luke_:  'sudo updatedb', then 'locate xorg.conf'
<mezquitale> djveer, i dont see why not, unless youre trying to do it using a 32 machine, then im not sure about that one
<igie> NewWorld: archboxman: i'm back up and running 100% again, but i
<NewWorld> igie:  What is fixed?
<archboxman> igie:  what worked?
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> Hi could the kind person who helped me just a moment ago please re-state the method of getting into another terminal to restart nautulis?
<djveer> mezquitale: Well it's a 64-bit capable processor.... but I tried running it off a 32-bit OS (happened to be windows xp) and didn't work.
<Ziggyzxxyl> greezmunkey: tried both "sudo cp /home/ubuntu/Documents/copyme /media/floppy" with and without trailing "/" at end of copyme path
<hannah_irina> hi, i need to give internet in another computer! i configure eth0 and eth1 but i need the make someting.. for give him itnernet
<igie> NewWorld: archboxman: hahahha... i'm the same person as Pira.... removing samba and winbind fixed the problems
<NewWorld> mezquitale:  tm512 came in here to get the card working....
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> I got D/C
<teratorn> stevebuntu: http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/
<NewWorld> igie:  Icons, nautilus and internet?
<knoppies> LINUXHELPNEEDED, alt-ctrl-F2, if I recall correctly.
<igie> NewWorld: yup all good as gold now
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  Alt+Ctrl+F1
<hannah_irina> sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<NewWorld> igie:  I'm glad :)
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> What do I need to type afterwards?
<tm512> its not showing up
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> once in the terminal?
<tm512> the cardbus adapter is
<mezquitale> djveer, so make some space for ubuntu on your hard drive and create a dual boot, download the 64 bit ISO
<knoppies> Im not sure, you will have to ask the guy who was helping you earlier.
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  'killall nautilus'
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> and how do I get back to the desktop afterwards?
<seanbrystone> LINUXHELPNEEDED, it was something like alt-ctrl-f1  , log in, killall nautilus && nautilus
<knoppies> alt-ctrl-F7
<igie> NewWorld, but my problem of sharing ... well thats how i got into this mess in the first place... I still can't share without samba and winbind :s
<djveer> mezquitale: yeah I may do that.. thanks :)
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  Ctrl+Alt+F7 gets you back into X
<mneptok> LINUXHELPNEEDED: alt+f2 and type "killall nautilus && nautilus" (no quotes) in the input box
<mezquitale> Newky, knoppies thanks for the heads up, once tm512 has his equipment ready to troubleshoot hell start ask questions again
<igie> NewWorld: i guess i will try to re-install them and see if they work this time round.
<pepee> hannah_irina, and your question is?
<archboxman> igie: misconfiguration of samba has it loopback pakets to 127.0.0.1
<greezmunkey> Ziggyzxxyl, add: /copeme : to the end of your command, or /.
<mneptok> LINUXHELPNEEDED: or just log out and back in
<tm512> i have no clue how to set up this ethernet card
<tm512> thats my problem
<knoppies> mezquitale, k. I appreciate the help.
<Luke_> NewWorld: ok i had to reboot laptop    now im stuck in the kernel
<tm512> NOT ssh
<mneptok> tm512: who makes the chipset?
<greezmunkey> Ziggyzxxyl, you need to supply a filename :)
<mezquitale> djveer, what 64 ubuntu flavor youre thinking about?  most 64 bit ubuntu flavors you can try booting up into it first to see if you like it or not
<tm512> its 3com
<NewWorld> Luke_:  What you mean stuck in the kernel? :/
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> okay thanks
<tm512> no clue
<airtonix> mnemonikk, i just logged out and back in then i lost a four million dollar game on the internet... THANKS!
<tm512> doesnt show up in lspci
<igie> archboxman: i have no idea what that mean :P whats a loopback packet ?
<airtonix> mnemonikk, here in lies the lesson of  help desk : less destructive help directions are preferred first
<mneptok> tm512: then the internal ethernet is not physically connected. lspci will gladly show devices for which there is no driver.
<igie> NewWorld: archboxman: thank you guys for helping me try to solve this issue :)
<tm512> i mean jesus christ this card works with Mac OS 8.6
<Ziggyzxxyl> greezmunkey: I already thought of that - that fails too - "cp: cannot create regular file `/media/floppy/filename.ext': Read-only file system"
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> okay tried that and it said no process!
<djveer> mezquitale: eval copy of Red hat ES 64-bit
<mezquitale> tm512, is it internal or external ethernet card?  what machine do you have? name and model please
<archboxman> igie: it tests the nic card.... anyways not important ... you know now how to kill the process if problems
<NewWorld> igie:  :D I love fixing things
<tm512> i already said
<tm512> external
<airtonix> LINUXHELPNEEDED, because it is not running
<stevebuntu> cool its always the most difficult step to figure out where to start
<tm512> pcmcia
<Ziggyzxxyl> this is hopeless.
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> how do I get it to run?
<tm512> compaq armada 1750
<airtonix> LINUXHELPNEEDED, 1) alt+ctrl+f2 2) login 3) killall nautilus && nautilus
<mezquitale> djveer, this is ubuntu support, i can walk you through the steps that help you get your system ready but afterwards youre on your own
<NewWorld> Ziggyzxxyl:  How did you mount the floppy?
<mneptok> tm512: it might require some kind of firmware injection that is handled by the driver for Mac OS
<stevebuntu> thats why i like mono there are projects you cna "reverse engeneer" so to speak
<airtonix> LINUXHELPNEEDED, or an easier way is that if you have your applications/places/system menu in the panel up top, just select a place from the places menu
<greezmunkey> Ziggyzxxyl, good point, you are probably mounted readonly...let me check something.
<tm512> 3com etherlink 3c589d
<Ziggyzxxyl> NewWorld: sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<tm512> brb
<djveer> mezquitale: it's okay I should be able to handle doing the dual-boot but thanks :) and I appreciate your advice greatly
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> yes that obviously works but that doesnt fix the problem with the no bar showing up if I right click on the desktop
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  just type 'nautilus' if doesn't work t hen 'gksudo nautilus'
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  Does right clicking on other things work?
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> yep
<airtonix> NewWorld, why would you run nautilus as root to solve this issue, it makes no sense ?
<pepee> Ziggyzxxyl, add -o rw, maybe it can help
<greezmunkey> Ziggyzxxyl, yeah add rw to the -t and try again
<mezquitale> tm512, youre going to have a good time trying to figure that one out them, sorry i wont be much help with your pcmcia card, keep asking again, this time mention your pcmcia manufactuer and model, if i find something in the forum ill let you know
<archboxman> NewWorld: I think someone needs to update ubutto to add state your problem and what was the last thing you were installing or playing with when system crashed...
<NewWorld> airtonix:  It doesn't affect anything, so doesn't matter which.
<airtonix> NewWorld, i beg to differ
<mneptok> tm512: try "modprobe 3c589_cs"
<Ziggyzxxyl> greezmunkey:  sudo mount -trw msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy ? or -t -rw?
<pepee> Ziggyzxxyl, '-t rw'
<pepee> Ziggyzxxyl, or -o uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> NewWorld yes if I right click on something else it works
<airtonix> NewWorld, example, while you were typing out your next reply  PersonRequetingHelpThatYouSuggestedtoRunNautilusAsRoot just decided to find out what happens when they delete the /var folder....
<greezmunkey> Ziggyzxxyl, it's probably mounted as root, and will not let you create files there, mine did. I'll try sudo to copy a file there...
<airtonix> NewWorld, so now you have another issue clouding the previous problem (that you won't be aware of immediatly)
<airtonix> NewWorld, less destructive help directions first.
<NewWorld> airtonix:  They were first, I said _if it doesn't work_ run as root.
<mneptok> LINUXHELPNEEDED: are you using Compiz?
<greezmunkey> Ziggyzxxyl, that was exactly it! So, now to figure out how to mount as my user...
<Ziggyzxxyl> greezmunkey: I have been using sudo to try and cp the files there - it says read only... I can't get the "rw" into the command, it isn't accepting it after -t rw
<airtonix> NewWorld, its not even needed...
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> Mneptok yes!
<NewWorld> airtonix:  Fair enough,
<mneptok> LINUXHELPNEEDED: disable it
<archboxman> got to go have fun :) boys,boys,boys
<greezmunkey> Ziggyzxxyl mount -rwt msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 (is what I did)
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> Mneptok Ive disabled it, I still cant right click on desktop!
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  Can you left click on the icons?
<tm512> okay screw this
<mezquitale> tm512, the only solutionI found requires you to compile the driver intot he kernel
<pepee> greezmunkey, -o uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000 for mounting as your user
<greezmunkey> Ziggyzxxyl, the good thing here is that once you know exactly how to mount and unmount, you can create scripts to do this much more simply.
<mneptok> tm512: try "sudo modprobe 3c589_cs"
<greezmunkey> pepee, cool I'll try it :)
<mezquitale> tm512, have you tried booting up to your laptop with the pcmcia plugged in?
<mneptok> mezquitale: unlikely, as the module is already shipped in compiled form
<tm512> yes
<NewWorld> greezmunkey:  Script or put into fstab?
<hannah_irina> deepfreez@haihui:~$ /etc/init.d/iptables save
<hannah_irina> -bash: /etc/init.d/iptables: No such file or directory
<hannah_irina> ??? what is the problem
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> NewWorld I dont have Icons on desktop neither can I add any to the desktop
<tm512> brb
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> I am running cairodock
<greezmunkey> NewWorld, that's the one! :)
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  Try putting on a CD and if you have auto-mounting on it should show the icon of it at the top left. Any removable devices actually.
<stevebuntu> anyone else having an issue with the realtek nic ?
<airtonix> hannah_irina, obviously :  No such file or directory
<pepee> hannah_irina, /sbin/iptables
<mezquitale> mneptok, do you know how to compile drivers into the kernel so you can walk tm512 on how to do it?  If the modle is already compiled then all you may have to do is install the module and configure it to be used
<mneptok> LINUXHELPNEEDED: do you have a LiveCD available?
<pepee> hannah_irina, sudo /sbin/iptables save
<aKPowered> # Appears as HUGH.
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> I tried this with my secondary hdd no it doesnt show the mount on desktop
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> mneptok Yes I do!
<pepee> but there is no need to add /sbin/ ...
<stevebuntu> when i hibernate the wireless card seems to get disconnected then i have to reboot to reconect
<mneptok> mezquitale: there is not reason to compile it in. it can be dynamically loaded on boot.
<Luke_> NewWorld: no i cant even get it to boot
<RPG_Master> OK, I'm about to do some lost+found recovery. Which of these would be the best for the job? Foremost, MagicRescue, or Sleuthkit?
<hannah_irina> peope , airtonix
<hannah_irina> deepfreez@haihui:~$ sudo /sbin/iptables save
<hannah_irina> Bad argument `save'
<Luke_> now i cant even get it to boot
<mneptok> LINUXHELPNEEDED: boot off it and see if the problem may be with your particular configuration.
<NewWorld> Luke_:  When you power it on do you see GRUB?
<Luke_> yes
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> Boot into liveCD mode?
<mneptok> LINUXHELPNEEDED: yes
<pepee> stevebuntu, lspci | grep -i wireless, and tell me which card it is
<NewWorld> Luke_:  You select to boot Ubuntu and where does the problem occur?
<hannah_irina> pepee, i need to save the rules when i restart the linux the rules backup
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> I tried that earlier and it works like normal
<airtonix> hannah_irina, 1) do you know how to use iptables to begin with 2) did you first consult : man iptables 3) stop pasting terminal output over multiple lines
<pepee> hannah_irina, man iptables....
<RPG_Master> All I'm looking to do is stick all the files of a type into individual folders.
<mneptok> LINUXHELPNEEDED: then something about the way your installed system is set up is causing the problem.
<Ziggyzxxyl> greezmunkey: it did not work. still getting "omitting some blah blah blah crap" when I try to copy the folder or "read only blah blah..." when I try to copy a single file :(
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  Do you think cairo-dock is the problem?
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> maybe GDM?
<mneptok> LINUXHELPNEEDED: restart Nautilus all you want, it won't help.
<tm512> nope not working
<RPG_Master> Include some like ".ARW", my camera's RAW files
<NewWorld> Ziggyzxxyl:  Are you copying as root?
<mezquitale> tm512, do not despair, I suggest you open a thread in the forum, since it's an old card then most likely youll find someone who can help you
<RPG_Master> So, any advice?
<Ziggyzxxyl> NewWorld: yes
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> I closed cairo-dock but still the same problem persists so it seems cairo-dock is not the problem
<mneptok> LINUXHELPNEEDED: create a new account and login to that. see if your Cairodock or other account-specific modifications are causing the problem
<tm512> i'll resort to the dock that came with the laptop first
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> Okay I will be back :)
<NewWorld> RPG_Master:  Nautilus > Ctrl+F > type in .[extension of file]?
<tm512> thanks for the help, even though a solution wasnt found
<pepee> hannah_irina, you can add the rules to /etc/rc.local
<Tatzelbrumm> Hi, I have a hard disk problem under 9.04. Is this the right place to ask?
<tm512> but i have to go
<mneptok> tm512: good luck
<mneptok> bah
<mezquitale> lol
<rww> Tatzelbrumm: yes
<NewWorld> Tatzelbrumm:  I guess so, try
<RPG_Master> NewWorld: This is Lost+Found, ie "#12345" for file names :(
<stevebuntu> pepee 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8192 (rev 01)
<stevebuntu> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<mauhur> there's no plone on apt-get ? .. its an unmet dependency
<Luke_> 2.121....  {drm} Initialized raden 1.31.0 20080528 for 0000:01:05.0 on minor 0
<bhundven> having this problem while trying to install xorg-dev: http://www.pastebin.com/m4edb0b6e
<stevebuntu> that command didn't work
<NewWorld> RPG_Master:  Another file-manager, called Krusader has an option to filter search results by filetype. You could try that.
<pepee> mauhur, apt-cache search plone
<Luke_> or it stops on eth0 : RTL 8102e at 0xffffc9000020c6000 , 00:owiefjowifh mac adress
<Tatzelbrumm> ok, Problem: I used the 9.04 install CD to resize an existing 12GB ext3 partition with 9.04 on it to 78GB. Paritioner quit with error message, but the partition seems to be resized successfully, and I can still boot into the partition. The only issue: The 9.04 on the partition still thinks it has only 12GB. What do I need to do to let the Linux know that it has more space now?
<Ziggyzxxyl> sorry, but this is utterly hopeless and has been a waste of my time. I don't see I have any choice but to install windows on a machine, copy the files to the floppy from there.. otherwise I am going to be up all night trying to write files to a flippin floppy disk :(
<RPG_Master> NewWorld: It knows even if the file doens't include the extension in it's name?
<pepee> stevebuntu, that command tell you what your card is
<NewWorld> bhundven:  What error mesage do you get when you try to install one of the uninstallable packages?
<bhundven> NewWorld: the package is unavailable
<NewWorld> RPG_Master:  I've never tried it but it seems too, maybe with MIME or smth... worth a try?
<stevebuntu> it doesn't show anything ?
<pepee> Ziggyzxxyl, it doesn't work on linux?
<stevebuntu> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8192 (rev 01)
<stevebuntu> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<RPG_Master> NewWorld: Yep, will try.
<stevebuntu> that is what i get without the grep and pipe
<bhundven> NewWorld: E: Package x11proto-evie-dev has no installation candidate
<Luke_> NewWorld:or it stops on eth0 : RTL 8102e at 0xffffc9000020c6000 , 00:owiefjowifh mac adress
<RPG_Master> NewWorld: It wouldn't hurt the files if I copied the entire lost+found file onto an external hard drive, would it?
<steveness> i just made a new swap partition to the requirements, but how do i set it up for hibernation?
 * bhundven is on lucid
<NewWorld> bhundven:  I'm not sure what that error message means. But you can try downloading the package from the repo server directly and then installing with dpkg?
<pepee> Ziggyzxxyl, http://www.google.com/search?num=20&hl=en&q=howto+floppy+disk+linux :P
<NewWorld> RPG_Master:  It's just querying, cant hurt to search.
<ardchoille> !lucid | bhundven
<ubottu> bhundven: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<mezquitale> Tatzelbrumm, fire up the live CD again and look at the partitions again
<bhundven> right
<NewWorld> Luke_:  what's above that? Not verbatim, just relevant brief stuff.
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> Okay i got into another account and the right clicking function on the desktop worked like normal, but upon entering an error message was displayer it reads: "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".
<pepee> Ziggyzxxyl, it's easy to mount the floppy under linux...
<steveness> i just made a new swap partition to the requirements, but how do i set it up for hibernation?
<dgbc> there is not plone package for ubuntu? the one it has is missing some dependency
<Luke_> the last line before the drm initalized drm..... is udevd-word{133}: /sbin/mobprobe -b acpi .....
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale, I did this alredy and the partition shows as having 78GB now. The partition editor utility in the linux on the (resized) hard disk agrees.
<Luke_> and now it is in runlevel3
<NewWorld> Tatzelbrumm:  What was the error message?
<Ubuntunewb> Hey, I'm trying to install Mac OSX as a guest OS with VirtualBox, anyone have any experience with that?
<bhundven> NewWorld: I've been using the same install of debian unstable for a decade and am fairly comfortable using alpha versions of ubuntu. It just annoys me that a package can be released with missing dependencies.
<bhundven> :(
<NewWorld> Luke_:  What version of Ubuntu is this?
<ardchoille> Ubuntunewb: we can't offer assistance with that as it's a copyright violation. Try another network.
<dgbc> Ubuntunewb, i don't think that's possible.
<Tatzelbrumm> NewWorld : I do not recall. anyhow, the partition seems to be fine, the linux ON the partition just didn't get the memo that it has a new size.
<Luke_> 10.4 just got
<Luke_> it
<Ubuntunewb> how is it a copyright violation if I own the software?
<mezquitale> Tatzelbrumm, on what partition is 9.04 installed and what mount point did you give it? what does df tell you about the partition?
<NewWorld> !lucid | Luke_
<ubottu> Luke_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<pepee> steveness, are you using ndiswrapper?
<ardchoille> Ubuntunewb: yes, if you're isntalling it on non-apple hardware
<steveness> pepee, i have no clue
<Luke_> sorry Karmic Koala
<stevebuntu> pepee do u mean me ?
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale: /dev/sda3
<pepee> ohh sorry....
<NewWorld> Luke_:  :/ 64bit 32?
<RudyValencia> Ubuntunewb: Mac OS X is licensed only for installation on Apple hardware.
<pepee> stevebuntu, yep
<Luke_> 64
<stevebuntu> ni i am not using the wrapper
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale: mounts to /
<stevebuntu> no
<Luke_> CPU is compatible!
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntunewb:  with apple they claim you basically have only the rights they give you.
<stevebuntu> im trying to get away from windowz :)
<mezquitale> Tatzelbrumm, you know how to use paste bin?
<Luke_> and now its in x ALL BY ITS SELF
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale: $ df
<Tatzelbrumm> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<Tatzelbrumm> /dev/sda3             12096380  11751012     99576 100% /
<Luke_> but nothing works
<NewWorld> Luke_:  Wait lolwut.. it's in X now?!
<Ziggyzxxyl> pepee: I've done that, I've been doing that for the past 8 hours and nothing has worked. I currently have a machine installing xp so my problem will be solved in about 1 or 2 hours.. I should have done this in the first place. mounting floppies in linux, I have discovered in impossible.
<bhundven> Ubuntunewb: the only way I've been able to virtualize mac os x, is using parallels or vmware fusion on mac os x.
<syrius> UBUNTUS
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> Okay i got into another account and the right clicking function on the desktop worked like normal, but upon entering an error message was displayer it reads: "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".
<NewWorld> Luke_:  I thought you said it wouldn't boot....
<Luke_> yes
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale: I don't know what paste bin is ... can you walk me through?
<mezquitale> !paste
<Ziggyzxxyl> is*
<NewWorld> Luke_:  So what do yousee?
<mezquitale> !pastebin
<steveness> i just made a new swap partition to the requirements, but how do i set it up for hibernation?
<Dr_Willis> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  that error is common. Its the fastuser (login/out) applet that gets confused. Its shouldent be criti8cal
<ZykoticK9> UT '99 - settings from GUI not saving, tried with gksudo still not saving -- manually configured .ini file for resolution but having trouble setting w-a-s-d as movement keys.  Any suggestions?
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> steveness:  if its in the fstab file it should use it - i belive
<pepee> stevebuntu, have you tryed reloading the driver of your card?
<bhundven> Tatzelbrumm: http://www.pastebin.com  ... it should be pretty obvious.
<Luke_> sometimes it boot gets stuck, sometimes it gets to white ubuntu symble and sometimes like right now im at the login screen but nothing works!
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> okay cool but what about my desktop right clicking problem, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<stevebuntu> several times it took 2 instals just to get it working
<NewWorld> ZykoticK9:  Make sure the files have write permissions.
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> it works in another account
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> but this one ... nope
<NewWorld> Luke_:  Switch to a terminal > Alt+CtrlF1
<Dr_Willis> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  it works with 1 user not the other.. thus the problem user has a config issue/conflict. I would reset all he problem users settings
<Ziggyzxxyl> I can mount floppy disks and format floppy disks but there is no way I can copy anything to them in linux.
<steveness> Dr_Willis, .how do i know if it is
<Tatzelbrumm> ok, pastebin up&running, now what?
<mezquitale> Tatzelbrumm, basically we ask you to run a command in your machine and you post the output in http:/paste.buntu.com, then you post the link on the channel so that we can see the output of the command, this is so that share with us multiple lines, if you attempt to paste multiple lines in the channel you will get kicked
<Luke_> didn't accept!
<Ubuntunewb> Ah... it appears its illegal to run it in a Virtual machine on anything but Leapard's server eddition, but that too needs to be on apple hardware... http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/11/01/apple_allows_leopard_virtualization/
<Dr_Willis> steveness:  look in fstab file for a swap entry. if not add one.
<Ubuntunewb> well bullocks!
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> Dr_willis how would I go about resetting these settings?
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  You could replace the nautilus configuration files with the default ones created in the new user account.
<steveness> Dr_Willis,  where is the fstab file
<ZykoticK9> NewWorld, they are located in /usr/local/games so user does not have write permission (but the root thing didn't work either)
<spartan07> having problem putting ubuntu on my P4. It has an old bios and I think it needs an EFI Partition to use the extended settings to be able to tweak it and install ubuntu. My questions is how do I create an EFI partition?
<NewWorld> Luke_:  Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to kill X
<Dr_Willis> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  they are various config files in your users home dir .gnome* .gtk* and stuff in .config - I often clean them all out. Some i do wantt o keep
<mezquitale> Tatzelbrumm, what is the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<pepee> Ziggyzxxyl, sudo mount -o gid=1000,uid=1000 /dev/fd0 /media/floppy ??
<Luke_> didnt work either
<stevebuntu> i read the the new kernal has better drivers
<rww> !dontzap | NewWorld, Luke_
<ubottu> NewWorld, Luke_: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale : to www.pastebin.com or paste.ubuntu.com
<stevebuntu> its a samsung n130
<Tatzelbrumm> ok will run the fdisk.
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> okay.. that sounds plausible but im not so much familiar with the procedure as im quite new to Linux in general
<pepee> stevebuntu, I have a problem with wireless drivers too
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> Ive been using it for the past week
<darolu> Ziggyzxxyl: what's the content of your /etc/fstab file?
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  Is there a directory called '.nautilus' in your home directory?
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> one sec ill check
<pepee> stevebuntu, check: http://wireless.kernel.org/
<meowbuntu> hi anyone ever used enlightenment wm on ubuntu
<spartan07> live cds dont even boot to desktop and when I do an install it hangs at the beginning
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> yes
<mezquitale> Tatzelbrumm, you almost got it, in paste bin youre supposed to paste the output from the command you ran, click on "Paste!", then you should get an URL, you want to copy that url and post it in the channel
<abhi_nav> if i used tor on virtualbox guest ubuntu, then is it anonymos and safe as that of in normal host ubuntu???
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> NewWorld Yes but theres nothing in it
<NewWorld> :o
<mezquitale> spartan07, what type of machine do you have? desktop/laptop? manufacturer and model
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  In the new user's home directory are there any files in '.nautilus'?
<pepee> Ziggyzxxyl, ls /dev/fd*
<mezquitale> abhi_nav, yes
<NewWorld> Luke_:  Did you manage to kill X server?
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> NewWorld Do I have to login into that account to check?
<abhi_nav> mezquitale: have u tried it urself?? any exprnce??
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale, ok, here comes: http://www.pastebin.com/d946d690
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  No, you can read the contents under root thorugh the terminal. can you do that?
<steveness> how do i add a device to fstab
<mezquitale> abhi_nav, yes
<Luke_>  no i had to reboot im still wating for the kernel to pass me on to runlevel 3
<abhi_nav> mezquitale: ok
<pepee> Ziggyzxxyl, http://www.fdlinux.com/mountfloppyhowto.html
<spartan07> desktop/P4 2.0ghz
<abhi_nav> mezquitale: fine
<spartan07> off brand
<abhi_nav> mezquitale: thnx
<NewWorld> steveness:  Open up the file with a text editor, I think it's at /etc/fstab
<spartan07> VPR matrix
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> um... how do I do that?
<stevebuntu> i did read that 32 was the way to go i think i have 20 how do i get the new kernal ?
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  Accessories > Terminal
<pepee> steveness, what kind of device?
<Luke_> how can i enter runlevel 3 from kernel? if possible
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> no I meant what do I type into the terminal to check the root
<mezquitale> Tatzelbrumm, did you boot into the machine?? what is the output of "df"?
<steveness> NewWorld, partition of my harddrive for hibernation
<steveness> its a swap
<resno> how complicated is it to install ubuntu without a cd? using usb or something else?
<bhundven> stevebuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<abhi_nav> how to view each channel of this irc in diffrnt window? (NOT in diffrnt tabs!)
<spartan07> BIOS has an advanced settings greyed out in bios. I think its because it has no EFI partition. system rescue cd is the only cd that boots to desktop
<abhi_nav> how to view each channel of this irc in diffrnt window? (NOT in diffrnt tabs!) I am using xchat
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  type 'su [whatever the name of the new user is'  then 'cd ~'
<Luke_> iim in runlevel 3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pepee> stevebuntu, you can download new kernels from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<mezquitale> abhi_nav, it all depends on the client youre using
<NewWorld> abhi_nav:  Right click channel tab and 'detach'
<Tatzelbrumm> running from that machine right now, df sez ... http://www.pastebin.com/d2e0c2d8a
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> NewWold nothing happens when I type that
<Dr_Willis> !resetgnome
<hal9k20101> need help ubuntu ppc install
<mezquitale> abhi_nav, try "Ctrl + I"
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale: looks to me as if the resize was successful, but the local linux didn't get the information.
<Dr_Willis> some day there needs to be a 'reset gnome settings vack to normal' tool :)
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  type 'who' does it show the new user account?
<stevebuntu> command to see current kernal pls
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: I agree
<spartan07> no live cds run and installs dont work. have tried, ubuntu 9.10, 9.04, LTS and LTS text install
<bhundven> pepee: heh. nice! I didn't know about kernel.ubuntu.com
<NewWorld> stevebuntu:  uname -r
<pepee> steveness, gksudo /etc/fstab, and then put something like '/dev/sda5      none   swap    sw                               0       2'
<stevebuntu> thx sucks getting old :(
<Dr_Willis> during beta testing i tend to clean out my settings every week.
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> NewWold No its does not show the other user
<Dr_Willis> hal9k20101:  whats the exact problem
<mezquitale> Tatzelbrumm, if you boot up into your machine and run those commands we can find out
<NewWorld> pepee:  steveness : gksudo gedit ........ etc
<abhi_nav> mezquitable: and NewWorld: thnx both works detacha and ctrl + I
<abhi_nav> mezquitable: and NewWorld: thnx
<pepee> NewWorld, that is
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  'su [new user name]' <<< no brackets
<darolu> LINUXHELPNEEDED: type "ls /home" (without quotation marks) do you see the user there?
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale: I have already booted up into the machine ... in fact, I'm running IRC on it right now.
<hal9k20101> after boot using live-nosplash-powerpc my desktop is flushed, colors are funky
<mezquitale> Tatzelbrumm, ok what is the output of "df"?
<stevebuntu> i have installed remix can i still use the 32 generic ?
<pepee> NewWorld, i'm using kde, forgot to  mention gedit :)
<Dr_Willis_> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale: see http://www.pastebin.com/d2e0c2d8a
<abhi_nav> mezquitable: and NewWorld: evrthng is fine. but why it shows #ubuntu-unregged in title bar of irc???
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale: fdisk says it has a 78GB partition, df thinks it has only 12GB, that's the problem.
<abhi_nav> mezquitable: and NewWorld: i have identified my nick
<pepee> stevebuntu, hmmm I don't think it is very different...
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> 'su [new user name]' <<< no brackets This worked for me
<NewWorld> abhi_nav:  Cause it's detached haha
<abhi_nav> mezquitable: and NewWorld: what does that unregged mean??
<pepee> stevebuntu, anyway, you can try
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  now 'cd ~/'
<Dr_Willis_> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<hal9k20101> Dr_Willis    i dont know how to fix resolution
<NewWorld> abhi_nav:  Are you running Xchat on Windows?
<spartan07> any help would be appreciated
<stevebuntu> true not like i haven't done a format and reinstal before
<abhi_nav> mezquitable: and NewWorld: no ubuntu 9.04
<abhi_nav> mezquitable: and NewWorld: no ubuntu 9.04 (ONLY) !!!
<YankDownUnder> XChat runs on M$? Foowah...
<Ziggyzxxyl> "/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0" is in my fstab file
<NewWorld> abhi_nav:  Maybe your nick isn't registered on the IRC server?
<abhi_nav> NewWorld: it is registered as per the process
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> NewWorld that cd ~/ didnt do much
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale: did you get the fdisk and df outputs?
<NewWorld> YankDownUnder:  Yah but you have to pay for it on Win, while on nix you don't :D
<abhi_nav> NewWorld: i follow the process and also get the cnfrmation mail on my email
<pepee> Ziggyzxxyl, ls /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<YankDownUnder> NewWorld, PAY? Did you say PAY? Mate...that's a naughty word round these parts! :)
<YankDownUnder> NewWorld, ...and I was just joshin mate...
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  It should change directory to the new user's home directory. Type 'echo $PWD' to make sure
<bhundven> abhi_nav: or you didn't identify with nickserv: /msg nickserv help
<mezquitale> Tatzelbrumm, boot up to live CD again, try resizing the disk again, this time remove like 5 or 10 megabytes
<Losha> Tatzelbrumm: I'd like to see the fdisk and df outputs in a pastebin
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> yes thats what it did
<mezquitale> Losha, http://www.pastebin.com/d946d690 http://www.pastebin.com/d2e0c2d8a
<mneptok> NewWorld: you do not *have* to pay for XChat on Windows.
<abhi_nav> NewWorld: and bhundven: i have identified it properly /msg nickserv identify password
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> NewWold yes im in the users directory
<darolu> Ziggyzxxyl: change user for users, if you're mounting from terminal (with sudo) you will be able to access your floppy with root priviliges only
<Ziggyzxxyl> pepee: ls just repeats those paths back at me
<llutz> NewWorld: just use "pwd", shorter than "echo $PWD" ;)
<abhi_nav> 'password' is not my password, ok?? :)
<pepee> Ziggyzxxyl, ok
<abhi_nav> ;)
<Tatzelbrumm> Losha: http://www.pastebin.com/d2e0c2d8a http://www.pastebin.com/d946d690
<mneptok> YankDownUnder: http://www.silverex.org/download/
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  Are there any files in the '.nautilus' folder? type 'ls -al ~/.nautilus'
<pepee> Ziggyzxxyl, just insert the floppy and then execute: sudo mount -a
<lampliter> halp?  I just upgraded a machine and found jfs is no longer available.  can I rescue data without reloading an older version of ubuntu?
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale: Can I SHRINK an ext3 partition? I thought that was impossible...
<NewWorld> abhi_nav:  I think this is more of an xchat issue :P They have a support chan I'm sure
<AnAnt> how do I print to a file (out.ps or out.pdf) using lp ?
<abhi_nav> NewWorld: and bhundven: I just want to make sure that though it is showing #ubuntu-unregged on title bar, i can use this irc channel as in normal case.
<pepee> Ziggyzxxyl, after that: ls -l /media/floppy0
<NewWorld> llutz:  Thanks for that tip :) didn't know that program existed
<mneptok> lampliter: reboot to an older kernel from the previous insyallation
<mezquitale> Tatzelbrumm, off course you can
<abhi_nav> which one is xchat support channel??
<lampliter> Ta
<NewWorld> abhi_nav:  You're using it normally now, right?
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale: and what happens with the data on it?
<abhi_nav> yes
<abhi_nav> haa haa
<abhi_nav> :)
<lampliter> mneptok: that means a full reinstall
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> NewWorld Yes 2 files
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  What files?
<pepee> abhi_nav, that's MY password :P
<mneptok> lampliter: no, it means "Press <ESC> to enter the GRUB menu"
<Ziggyzxxyl> pepee: now it responds "total 0"
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> drwxr-xr-x  2 bob bob 4096 2010-02-20 17:23 .
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> drwxr-xr-x 25 bob bob 4096 2010-02-20 17:24 ..
<spartan07> anyone know how to do an EFI partition?
<Luke_> im in runlevel 3!!!!!!!!!!1
<tatzelbrumm_> mezquitale: ok, IRC on the secondary computer is up and running ...
<NewWorld> abhi_nav:  I'm sure if you google you can find Xchat suppot chan :)
<abhi_nav> pepee: oh very funny
<abhi_nav> pepee: :) :)
<mezquitale> Tatzelbrumm, i forgot to mention it, first back up your data just in case, you have plenty of free space in your scenario but just incase back up your data
<NewWorld> Luke_:  I hear you say that before, but what does that mean lol?
<darolu> abhi_nav: #xchat would be my guess
<abhi_nav> NewWorld:you dont know??
<spartan07> or have an idea why ubuntu might hang on install?
<tatzelbrumm_> mezquitale: already done; I just want to avoid having to reinstall Mathematica etc.
<abhi_nav> yes #xchat is xchat support channel it works
<abhi_nav> thnx darolu
<Luke_> it means im at the terminal
<darolu> abhi_nav: no problem
<pepee> Ziggyzxxyl, well, your floppy is mounted, but it have nothing on it...
<lampliter> mneptok: I wiped the old install clean away nothing to select in grub except 9.10 kernels
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  I think would help you> <Dr_Willis_> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<tatzelbrumm_> I see what you mean, I should save the entire file system, not just my home directory ... will do.
<abhi_nav> NewWorld: thnx
<mneptok> lampliter: so boot to an older LiveCD session and mount the partition from there
<NewWorld> Luke_:  'startx'?
<Ziggyzxxyl> pepee: maybe so, but I still can't copy anything to it... same errors as usual
<magn3ts> How do I stop ubuntu from trying to eject a disk. it keeps making my MBP do the eject disk thing. it doesn't sound healthy for my disc drive
<lampliter> was also moving from x86 to amd64 systems
<magn3ts> I'm really afraid something is going to break
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> Okay thanks NewWorld and Dr_Willis_
<Losha> Tatzelbrumm: Hmm. That's pretty scary. I agree with mezquitale. Backup anything valuable...
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  yw hope it fixes everything :)
<Luke_> ok im at the login screen but nothing works! mouse keyboard
<spartan07> has anyone else had a similar problem?
<pepee> Ziggyzxxyl, try sudo cp /etc/fstab /media/floppy0
<magn3ts> please someone.
<NewWorld> Luke_:  Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login.
<mezquitale> Tatzelbrumm, dont forget to back up your bookmarks and paris videos
<NewWorld> magn3ts:  Does it eject randomly?!
<meowbuntu> hi anyone ever used e17 wm on ubuntu
<Luke_> doesnt work!!!!!!!!!!1
<lampliter> maby a vm with raw disk mount might work
<Ubuntunewb> luke: try restarting, if you havent already.
<Luke_> my numlock wont even lightup
<magn3ts> NewWorld, it just keeps trying to eject it as if I'm pressing the button constantly!!! its a macbook pro slot loading drive
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale: home directory and all my data is backed up. installed programs aren't.
<NewWorld> Luke_:  DId you follow that wiki that said how to enable Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<greezmunkey> Ziggyzxxyl, I had to step away...I tried pepee's advice, but the mount command doesn't seem to support those options. I can mount the floppy, and create files as (root)sudo, but that's as far as I have been able to do for now.
<Ubuntunewb> luke: or power off, plug your keyboard and mouse into different ports, and start up again.
<Luke_> tried couldnt get it to work
<darolu> Ziggyzxxyl: what is the file system of your floppy?
<Tatzelbrumm> ok changing computers now for IRC.
<NewWorld> Okay restart but don't startx, we'll edit the xorg conf files
<darolu> Ziggyzxxyl: meaning your disk
<pepee> greezmunkey, you just have to mount it with permissions to your user...
<mezquitale> Tatzelbrumm, basically a back up should include anything you cannot replace, anything you can replace you shouldnt worry about
<magn3ts> Can someone PLEASE tell me how to immediately disable my DVD drive?!
<lampliter> mneptok: thanks for the help.  hated the answer but that is not your fault :-)
<Luke_> hang on
<pepee> greezmunkey, man mount, and then: /floppy
<greezmunkey> pepee, I'm trying that now...
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale ok trying to reboot this computer, I'm still on IRC as tatzelbrumm_
<turbowei> does anyone know a way to sync karmic with samsung behold I?
<NewWorld> magn3ts:  Can't you just not put the disc in?
<mezquitale> turbowei, what is it that you want to sync?
<spartan07> can anyone help me with an ubuntu install. ubuntu hangs when installing
<NewWorld> spartan07:  at what point it does it hang?
<turbowei> mezquitale, some pix on my behold.
<spartan07> beginning
<NewWorld> spartan07:  lol, specifically? What do you see and what just happened?
<magn3ts> NewWorld, no, it just spits it back out
<turbowei> mezquitale, I wanna transfer them onto karmic.
<spartan07> before even the guided gui install comes up
<calmsiva> need help in finding how to use empathy im
<magn3ts> NewWorld, it finally stopped, hopefully not because it broke :/
<Luke_> in root shell!!!!!!11
<NewWorld> magn3ts:   :( well
<pepee> greezmunkey, mount -o rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 /dev/ ......
<llutz> Luke_: "Multiple exclamation (/question) marks are a sure sign of a diseased mind." [Terry Pratchett]
<NewWorld> Luke_:  'nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'   see anything?
<spartan07> ubuntu white logo glows and after a while stops glowing doesnt move on from there
<songer> hello
<NewWorld> spartan07:  What version of Ubuntu?
<mezquitale> turbowei, so the samsung behold I is like a pda?  you might want to head on to the forums for that one, it took me forever to figure out how to sync my contacts on my htc mogul but i had to use the forum
<NewWorld> problem, songer?
<calmsiva> read the gnome notes on empathy - but could not figure out how to use empathy
<Luke_> well i do have asbugerz
<spartan07> no live cds run and installs dont work. have tried, ubuntu 9.10, 9.04, LTS and LTS text install
<calmsiva> i want to use it like skype - is it possible
<songer> does anybody know why vlc goes bad with avi?
<Luke_> i see a blank screen with nano pulled up!
<songer> NewWorld,  do you know?
<pepee> spartan07, alternate?
<NewWorld> songer:  I had soo many problems with VLC wow, well what version is it?
<spartan07> live cds dont get to desktop. says kernal loading then on the older versions the progress bar fills 1 tenth and stops
<turbowei> mezquitale, mind sharing your experience? How did you sync your mogul with ubuntu?
<spartan07> alt doesnt work
<NewWorld> Luke_:  Maybe xorg is elsewhere. Quit nano. 'updatedb' then 'locate xorg.conf'
<calmsiva> any help in finding a better manual on empathy
<darolu> spartan07: Next time you boot a LiveCD try the "test memory" option, it may be physical damage of your RAM modules.
<spartan07> text installs but doesnt boot
<pepee> Ziggyzxxyl, ?
<spartan07> it installs and runs windblows fine
<songer> NewWorld,  4.4.1
<NewWorld> spartan07:  So you installed it but doesn't boot? Or you want to boot into LiveCD environment now?
<llutz> NewWorld: there's no xorg.conf by default, it's not needed in most cases. if you need to make changes, create one
<mezquitale> turbowei, i used the forum? i cant sync data on the micro sd card unfortunately but I was able to sync contacts and anything else on main me mory
<NewWorld> songer:  VLC doesn't go that far up.
<Luke_> fiund it /usr/share/man/man5/xorg.cong.5.gz   sounds like a man file though
<spartan07> text install installs but doesnt boot after install, live cd encv does not get to desktop
<songer> NewWorld, 1.0.2, sorry
<llutz> Luke_: there's no xorg.conf by default, it's not needed in most cases. if you need to make changes, create one
<turbowei> mezquitale, which subforum (category) should my question go in?
<NewWorld> llutz:  okay Luke_ : 'Xorg configure'
<MilitantPotato> I installed the netbook remix, I didn't like the desktop system that came with it, so I disabled it.  Now I have no icons on my desktop, how do I fix this?
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> So what do I delete to reset my ubuntu settings? http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<mneptok> NewWorld: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is a stub file as of 9.10
<bhundven> NewWorld: on some new installs with video hardware that 'just works' (intel) you don't get an xorg.conf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1340780
<mezquitale> turbowei, dont post a question, search - most likely someone figured it out by now
<pepee> spartan07, what do you see when you boot your machine? can you see "grub"?
<MilitantPotato> In Xfce4 I have desktop icons, so it has to be a gnome setting...
<Dr_Willis> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  did you7 read the guide?  several directories like .gnome and .gconf are normally what i delete
<mneptok> MilitantPotato: what icons do you want?
<spartan07> grub gives me error 15 after text install
<Luke_> it didnt recognise the configure
<MilitantPotato> mnemonikk: the files in ~/Desktop
<NewWorld> mneptok:  bhundven : lol so how do we configure X server now then?!
<songer> and i love xbmc but audio is not clean
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<NewWorld> Luke_:  What was the error it spit out?
<Dr_Willis> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  you could 'move' the .directorys they say to remove. Move them to 'Backups' or somthing
<mezquitale> turbowei, your device is a phone?
<pepee> spartan07, how many disks and partitions do you have?
<Dr_Willis> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  there ya go..
<bhundven> xorg -configure  -- will dump what xorg finds to xorg.conf.new in your home directory.
<bhundven> NewWorld:
<Luke_> hang on
<NewWorld> songer:  Best I can suggest is to backup and remove the '.vlc*' configuration directories.
<pepee> greezmunkey, ?
<spartan07> right now 1 partition. I want to install linux on the whole HDD
<calmsiva> thanks sir
<NewWorld> bhundven:  Right I told him 'xorg configure' no dash, maybe that's why.
<pepee> spartan07, that sounds strange....
<songer> ok, and what can i do with xbmc?
<spartan07> I went in with rescue cd and formated to ext4
<greezmunkey> pepee, there's more to it than that apparantly, still mounts as root (???)
<bhundven> ;)
<pepee> greezmunkey, very strange...
<NewWorld> songer:  Wait so what exactly happens with the AVI files?
<greezmunkey> pepee, I will try creating my own mount point and let you know...
<pepee> greezmunkey, -o user,defaults,noauto
<songer> movie player plays avi very well
<spartan07> I think because it is an old bios I need an EFI partition to open up some advanced config settings on the bios which right now are greyed out
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> I dont have .Gnome or .Gnome2 but I have .Gnome2_private
<NewWorld> songer:  They use different engines.
<songer> NewWorld, vlc with avi audio goes pausing
<Luke_> fatal server errot:  unrecognisedoption: configure
<Luke_> fatal server error:  unrecognised option: configure
<pepee> greezmunkey, obviously unmount before remounting...
<MilitantPotato> My desktop isn't showing the files in ~/Desktop after I removed the Netbook-remix desktop, how do I make gnome show them?
<NewWorld> songer:  What you mean goes pausing?
<bhundven> Luke_: Xorg -configure
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> neither do I have .gconf and .metacity
<airtonix> LINUXHELPNEEDED, correct name for the gnome2 folder in your home folder is : ~/.gnome2 (all lowercase)
<spartan07> and Im hopeing once I do that I can set the acpi settings and maybe that will do it but Im not sure
<turbowei> mezquitale, yah
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  How are you checking that? Terminal or the nautilus file browser?
<turbowei> mezquitale, a rather old model.
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> dont have .gnome .gnome2 .metacity .gconf
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> nautilus file browser
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  Press Ctrl+H to show hidden files.
<spartan07> right now I have no kind of settings for that in bios and I have researched the ubuntu forums and they say to change some of those settings
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> I have that option active already
<Dr_Willis> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  that site ngave the exact command to u7se  to remove the dirs
<Dr_Willis> run that command.. logout/back in see if it works
<pepee> spartan07, what if you install another linux distro and install ubuntu from there?
<pepee> spartan07, is complicated, but you learn some things....
<xfact> I have one portable drive that I want to encrypt with password to keep my private stuffs, how to do that on Ubuntu?
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> this one? rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<spartan07> tried mint, #!, fedora, and knopixx
<songer> NewWorld, the audio is going pausing
<spartan07> all hang
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  While you're in your home direcotyr, yes
<NewWorld> songer:  Do you know if you're using ALSA or PulseAudio?
<spartan07> im usig ubuntu on this machine now and is my distro of choice
<stevebuntu> pepee Same version is already installed but uname -r shows 2.6.31-20-generic
<stevebuntu> ?
<pepee> spartan07, have you tryed installing from wubi?
<spartan07> no I have not
<spartan07> awesome idea
<NewWorld> =D
<pepee> stevebuntu, dpkg -l | grep linux-
<bhundven> spartan07: or unetbootin
<spartan07> I totally forgot about that option
<pepee> stevebuntu, dpkg -l | grep linux-  | grep "2.6.32"
<mneptok> spartan07: are you familiar with messing with your BIOS?
<xfact> Any ways to make my portable drive private (encrypted) with password?
<llutz> xfact: ecrypt, truecrypt  you should find howtos at forums
<spartan07> yes
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> how do i get into the home directory through terminal?
<MilitantPotato> mnemonikk: I sorted it out, gconf-editor apps>nautilus>preferences
<Luke_> ok it outputted To test server run 'X -conig /xorg.conf.new"
<mneptok> spartan07: and to be clear, you get a GRUB error 15?
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale : ok while I'm rsyncing my root directory to an external disk ... I understand you want me to reboot onto the CD, and then?
<spartan07> messed around with it long enough to make ubutnu run on this x58 i7
<spartan07> yes
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  'cd ~'  << ~ is shortcut for  home dir
<Dr_Willis> this is when its a good time to suggest reading a few bash tutorials..
<xfact> llutz: ok looking
<songer> NewWorld, how can i know that?
<bhundven> Luke_: or just 'sudo cp ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf' (without quotes) and 'sudo restart gdm'
<NewWorld> songer:  What ubuntu version are you using?
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> I tried that but it doesnt do anything
<ZykoticK9> LINUXHELPNEEDED, NewWorld and even faster way to get to your home directory is to type "cd"
<pepee> spartan07, or just install it in another machine...
<songer> karmic
<songer> NewWorld,
<spartan07> ??
<mneptok> spartan07: go into the BIOS and see if the IDE/SATA devices can be put in RAID mode. whatever the setting is now, change it to the other option. this will have Linux try to load the AHCI driver, which may result in your disks being recognized.
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  Type in 'pwd' to print working directory, to see if you're in the right home directory.
<askhader> If I remove alsa using synaptic and then re-install it- will it be a totally fresh slate of alsa?
<pepee> spartan07, with your hdd on it
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> yes im in home
<NewWorld> ZykoticK9:  :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *mind blown*
<bhundven> Luke_: if it fails, put the results up on pastebin from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> but this command does nothing rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<spartan07> brb let me see if I have those settings
<pepee> ZykoticK9, hahah
<NewWorld> askhader:  No, you would have to do 'Completely Remove' and that might not remove everything anyway.
<stevebuntu> ii  linux-image-2.6.32-020632-generic     2.6.32-020632                              Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on x86
<stevebuntu> ii  linux-source-2.6.32                   2.6.32-020632                              Linux kernel source for version 2.6.32 with
<pepee> stevebuntu, reboot your machine
<Dr_Willis> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  bash 101 - if a command dosent print an error,. it basically worked
<airtonix> ...
<askhader> NewWorld: So how would I go about doing this? Perhaps completely removing and recompiling from source?
<mezquitale> Tatzelbrumm, reboot into the live CD and then resize your ext3 partition, take away like 4 to 10 megabites and then reboot again into the hard drive
<Dr_Willis> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  log out/baqck in and see if it worked
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  type 'ls -al ~/' and upload output to www.pastebin.com
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale: ok, after I've backed up my root directory. rsync is running, and will probably run for some 10 min.
<stevebuntu> xchat how do i save this channel ?
<NewWorld> askhader:  Why do you want to recompile from source? Can't you just get the stable packages from the repo?
<NewWorld> stevebuntu:  What you mean save? And what IRC client?
<spartan07> no raid mode but extended configuration is greyed out and says not used
<askhader> NewWorld: Well sound refuses to work on my HP laptop intel-hda card on karmic
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> NewWorld whats that for?
<stevebuntu> bookmrk
<stevebuntu> favorite
<bhundven> stevebuntu: you should probably 'sudo update-grub' before rebooting. just to make sure grub has your new kernel.
<stevebuntu> xchat
<pepee> stevebuntu, just write /join #ubuntu after connecting to the server
<mezquitale> askhader, why would you want to remove alsa?  If sound does not work it will not work by reinstalling, you have to configure it
<NewWorld> LINUXHELPNEEDED:  You can't find the directories you have to delete. 'ls' lists the files in a directory. If we could see it we could point you to the right folder.
<mneptok> spartan07: well, see if you can enable that, and see if the setting is there.
<greezmunkey> pepee, I created a mount point in my home dir as a test, mounted the floppy, and then accessed with Nautilus. I could right click, and get an option to create a folder or document (didn't do that before), but clicking one of those options fails (permission denied)! Wierd.
<NewWorld> stevebuntu:  You would have to add from XChat > Network List
<LINUXHELPNEEDED> http://www.pastebin.com/d5f948940
<pepee> stevebuntu, network list, select freenode, edit, favorite...
<askhader> mezquitale: I screwed around with a patch and may have broken alsa =]
<NewWorld> askhader:  as normal user run 'alsamixer' in terminal. Use 'M' to unmute the right channels.
<askhader> NewWorld: I've tried the usual troubleshooting
<askhader> NewWorld: Nothing takes. It's a known issue for my laptop series.
<spartan07> I think I need to create an EFI partition to enable that section of the bios. The issue is I dont know how to make an EFI partition. Rescue cd and gparted do not have an option for that
<greezmunkey> pepee, you know what...I use thumbdrives anyway, and they work - I'm bailing on the floppy!
<pepee> greezmunkey, sudo chown -R /media/floppy0 ?
<askhader> NewWorld: It was submitted to the bugzilla but karmic has yet to patch it.
<mezquitale> askhader, if you want to reinstall alsa go ahead but it may do more harm than good, you will have to do manual configuration
<pepee> greezmunkey, sudo chown -R -your_user- /media/floppy0 ?
<NewWorld> askhader:  And you couldn't find a workaround?
<spartan07> is there a rescue distro that has those kind of options?
<greezmunkey> pepee, I could try it...brb
<Dr_Willis> spartan07:  you sure you dont mean an efi partition table?
<llutz> greezmunkey: sudo mount -o remount,uid=1000,rw /dev/fd0
<scadfux> hi how i get to the ubuntu support IRC??
<NewWorld> scadfux:  you're here. ask away.
<spartan07> I thought efi was just for apple but I read in the forums that the bios uses it for more config settings
<scadfux> ahok
<stevebuntu> k wish me luck :)
<drcode> hi all
<llutz> pepee: don't use chown/chmod for non-unix filesystems. it won't work in most cases
<scadfux> I got a kernel problem
<Dr_Willis_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<NewWorld> problem, drcode?
<spartan07> maybe thats it.
<mneptok> !info refit > spartan07
<drcode> I try to upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 into 9.10 , it say that I need to add universe.
<Dr_Willis> spartan07:  i recall on a NEW unpartione3d hd - that gparted asked me once what type of partion table to use. I think efi was an option
<drcode> but where to had it?
<Dr_Willis> spartan07:  but i may be wrong
<pepee> spartan07, try ubuntu lucid
<NewWorld> drcode:  Start Menu > System > Administration > Sources? Something like that?
<spartan07> i just ran gparted and I didnt see it
<pepee> (10.04)
<spartan07> wow, thats available, good idea
<MHz128> What mp3 player has graphical visualizations(plugins) for Ubunut?
<llutz> !lucid > spartan07
<ubottu> spartan07, please see my private message
<Cappy> anyone alive here?
<baal-amiga> re
<pepee> spartan07, no idea if it will support it...
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale: as I'm seeing the list of everything on my linux installation ... can I delete /lib/modules subdirectories of older kernels than, say, the last 3 ones?
<NewWorld> Tatzelbrumm:  I did that, cause I didn't need them and there was no problme.
<greezmunkey> llutz, dude...just when I was about to give up...That worked! It was the uid=1000 that did it!
<ljsdofuynsdfufuh> hey guys, ubuntu 10.04 just detected a raid system automatically that I couldn't get to work in other distros automatically - do you guys have any idea what it is doing in order to setup dmraid?
<pepee> thanks llutz , didn't know it
<syn-ack> MHz128: first, its Ubuntu and second, Rhythmbox does
<bhundven> ah. llutz heh, I'm in the wrong chan. thanks.
<mezquitale> Tatzelbrumm, that is a different issue that you will have to ask someone else, first fix your hard drive and then do as you wish
<qwer> or is it using the linux kernel reaid at first?
<llutz> greezmunkey: read man mount   for non-unix fs mount options
 * greezmunkey bows to llutz, Obama waiting to do same
<mneptok> qwer: /join #ubuntu+1
<scadfux> when starting the Ubuntu, linux 2.6.31 - 19 it says [2.438226] kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root FS on unknown -block(8,5)
<spartan07> ok guys im gonna try lucid and the wubi install I'll be back. thanks for the great ideasd
<pepee> spartan07, /join ubuntu+1 ad ask them
<pepee> /join #ubuntu+1
<llutz> spartan07: anddon't cry if it breaks
<drcode> I got this "You might see a note that support for some applications ended"
<pepee> llutz, haha
<spartan07> lol, I wont. I'll be happy if I get anything
<scadfux> hello?
<drcode> can I just skip it?
<pepee> hello scadfux
<Guest79791> hdparm -Tt /dev/sd[ab] what does this do?
<NewWorld> scadfux:  You should check the filesystem for errors. DO you know how to do that?
<scadfux> nop
<scadfux> this is my firt experience with linux
<scadfux> so how do i get there
<pepee> Guest16997, man hdparm
<llutz> Guest79791: performs something like a disk-benchmark
<NewWorld> scadfux:  The easiest method would be to boot into the LiveCD and check it from Gparted. Can you boot into the LiveCD environment?
<scadfux> i got the 2.6.31 - 19 version completely blocked i`m working from the 2.6.31 -17 version
<Cappy> folks, ive been asking in #ubuntu-server but the folks there have gone quiet.
<Cappy> im trying to get wifi working on a server install
<NewWorld> Cappy:  What card model?
<greezmunkey> llutz, ok, that's great - but I read that file changes are queued to floppy drives, and that those changes are written when the drive is umounted. Where should I look to cause the drive changes to be written immediately?
<Cappy> its a ralink card.
<llutz> greezmunkey: sudo mount -o remount,uid=1000,rw,sync /dev/fd0
<Cappy> i have wireless-tools installed and i have the card associated to my network with wpa2 turned off (open network)
<Semitones> hey -- are there any diagnostics I can run to see if my hard drive is ok (not failing or anything)
<llutz> greezmunkey: "sync" option
<scadfux> sure but how i get to the live CD in firt place?
<greezmunkey> llutz, sync option?
<greezmunkey> llutz, got it!
<Semitones> I've been getting really high "wait" percentages when update manager runs
<llutz> greezmunkey: it's a mount option
<Semitones> and it's started today
<greezmunkey> llutz, trying that now..
<NewWorld> scadfux:  Do you have Gparted installed on this older kernel version?
<llutz> greezmunkey: you can manually force syncing, using "sudo sync" at commandline
<NewWorld> Cappy:  if you type 'ifconfig' on that machine does it show something like 'wlan0'?
<scadfux> I dont think so
<scadfux> this is chinese for me
<Cappy> not when i do ifconfig, but i get the info when i do iwconfig
<llutz> Cappy: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && sudo dhclient wlan0
<scadfux> NewWorld: like i`m really new on this
<greezmunkey> llutz, would that be recommended, especially when using usb jump drives?
<NewWorld> scadfux:  Is it a fresh install?
<scadfux> NewWorld: how i get to the gparted in first place
<scadfux> yep
<llutz> greezmunkey: i prefer to mount with "sync". it minimizes danger of data loss
<scadfux> linux and win7
<NewWorld> scadfux:  What ubuntu version? Maybe Gparted won't help solve the problem after all
<Scugnizzo> Buongiorno a tutti
<scadfux> I unistalled the Amarok and then i defraged the disk by windows
<scadfux> and now it doesnt work
<Cappy> llutz, thanks a bunch, now it works
<scadfux> 2.6.31 - 19
<llutz> greezmunkey: if you often have to deal with floppies, look at mtools
<NewWorld> scadfux:  0.0 how can you defrag from Windows? Check what version you downloaded.. 8.10 or 9.04 ,etc
<scadfux> oh and also i tried to make an upgrade but it doesnt wants to connect to the server
<greezmunkey> llutz, will do thanks.
<NewWorld> scadfux:  How can you make an upgrade if ubuntu won't even boot because of the kernel panic?
<scadfux> Ubuntu 9.10
<scadfux> before it happened
<NewWorld> scadfux:  sorry what did you defrag exactly?
<scadfux> NewWorld: is this a big problem?
<NewWorld> scadfux:  No, cause it's a fresh install and you can just re-install :)
<Cappy> llutz, i have an address from my router, but i cant ping out, anything else you can suggest?
<greezmunkey> llutz, If I edit /etc/fstab do I need to restart for the changes to work?
<llutz> Cappy: check nameservers/route
<llutz> greezmunkey: only if you want automount things
<scadfux> I used the Smart defrag from Iobit.com and defragged the disk where were the ubuntu
<Cappy> llutz, sorry to be a pain, but where am i looking to check them? what am i looking for?
<scadfux> ok
<asdff> Would anyone by chance know how to append a command usually invoked with a colon in vim to the .vimrc? EG; adding :NERDTree to the .vimrc?
<NewWorld> scadfux:  What did you defrag?
<scadfux> the X:\ disk
<llutz> Cappy: "host www.google.com"  "sudo route -n"  look for G in a line, showing the gateway
<NewWorld> scadfux:  What is on that disk?
<scadfux> NewWorld: the ubuntu but I did it by Win7
<jeff420> good day to all :) .. I am unable to use /dev/video0 in mythtv ... I just followed this nice url for the pvr 150 happu card http://hyams.webhop.net/mythtv/myth_ubuntu.html
<NewWorld> asdff:  There's a VIM chan on freenode I think :)
<asdff> haha kk man cheers
<scadfux> there are also some music...
<llutz> Cappy: "grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf"  should show you at least one valid dns-ip
<scadfux> so I reinstall?
<NewWorld> scadfux:  You can't defrag the linux partition like that. That's what ruined it probably, just reinstall
<scadfux> ok
<scadfux> may I reinstall it by the windows common unistaller?
<NewWorld> scadfux:  wubi?
<jeff420> but as it has been I am still not able to view video or live tv in myth .. I can post mythbuntu log grabber if some would take a look at the video part ?
<scadfux> and what i do when I wanna defrag linnux?
<scadfux> yep
<NewWorld> scadfux:  The way it's built, you don't need to defrag it. It doesn't fragment.
<Cappy> llutz, i did 'host www.google.com" and got a connection timed out error
<scadfux> linux*
<jeff420> pray ..:)
<scadfux> ah nice
<moatt> i wanna make it so my mouse can scroll when i hold down on the scroll wheel, how?
<llutz> NewWorld: wrong
<scadfux> so I unistall by wubi and reinstall on a separated partition?
<NewWorld> llutz:  I tried to pick my words carefully there, I knew some lawyer would break my statements apart xDD
<llutz> scadfux: you cannot defrag ext-filesystems, you'd have to copy it to a fresh filesystem
<llutz> NewWorld: tbh, it is definetly an urban legend that ext-fs won't fragment
<NewWorld> scadfux:  Don't you want to reinstall to the same partition? Just format it and reinstall there.
<scadfux> ?????
<scadfux> no i have more stuff on that partition
<NewWorld> Back it up :)
<greezmunkey> llutz, yeah, I have to restart. I added the sync option, and uid option in fstab.
<scadfux> ou shait
<llutz> greezmunkey: no restart needed
<scadfux> ok
<moatt> i wanna make it so my mouse can scroll when i hold down on the scroll wheel, how?
<scadfux> and how do i hear music on linux that is on a windows partition?
<NewWorld> Make pigs fly and it will happen moatt :)
<moatt> ....
<scadfux> ?
<scadfux> ok
<moatt> system>prefrences>now what?
<scadfux> thx bye?
<greezmunkey> llutz, I issued another mount command, and recieved an error. "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock yadda yadda yadda
<NewWorld> scadfux:  In the file browser in linux, on the left yo uwill see the windows partition.
<darolu> moatt: depending on the app, you can do it via plug ins; i.e. epiphany has a neat one
<octavio> scadfux- an easy solution would be to copy your files onto a portable hard drive, and just play it while logged into Linux. But thats a lazy solution...
<NewWorld> moatt:  I don't think it's as simple as that at all :(
<darolu> !patience | moatt
<ubottu> moatt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<USERofLINUX247> Hi can I run gnomenu on ubuntu 9.10?
<ardchoille> moatt: gnome doesn't have anything like that for general use afaik
<greezmunkey> llutz, maybe it didn't like the uid=1000 option...I'll check, thanks!
<llutz> Cappy: sudo route -n|grep G
<scadfux> yep but it doesnt open the files on the host file
<NewWorld> scadfux:  the host file?
<llutz> greezmunkey: paste that fstab-line here please
<moatt> SO
<moatt> Wait, when I click on the scroll wheel
<moatt> usually I can drag the screen aroung
<moatt> usually I can drag the screen around
<scadfux> yeah?
<moatt> now I can't....
<NewWorld> scadfux:  what is a host file?
<scadfux> its written host
<scadfux> on the file
<scadfux> and it takes to the other files on the same disk
<darolu> USERofLINUX247: yes, you can add it to your panel by right clicking on it; Alt+F1 works too... I think
<NewWorld> scadfux:  What is this file and how is it relevant? :S
<scadfux> just forget it
<scadfux> ...
<scadfux> ok
<scadfux> now i gonna format my disk
<NewWorld> Wait
<NewWorld> Didn't you say you have stuff there you wanna keep?
<scadfux> tell me
<jeff420> what is this person doning .. ..
<scadfux> yep
<NewWorld> So don't format... back it up.
<llutz> !enter | scadfux
<ubottu> scadfux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scadfux> and u told me to make the backup
<NewWorld> Yeah, do that before the format
<greezmunkey> llutz, had to get it here: /dev/fd0/media/floppy0msdosrw,uid=1000,noauto,utf8 0 0
<scadfux> ah ok.
<NewWorld> Make sure to backup the 'host file' it sounds important.
<llutz> greezmunkey: some spaces/tabs missing....
<greezmunkey> llutz, insert spaces in the usual places...
<USERofLINUX247> How to I install a .tar.gz file?
<Jonz> has anybody ever found the terminal application acts as if the ctrl key is constantly pressed down? This only happens in Terminal, not any other application..
<scadfux> yep i gonna do it but then i need to format right?
<greezmunkey> llutz, I'll redo.
<greezmunkey> /dev/fd0/media/floppy0msdosrw,uid=1000,noauto,utf8 0 0
<greezmunkey> /dev/fd0/media/floppy0msdosrw,uid=1000,noauto,utf8 0 0
<ardchoille> USERofLINUX247: before you do that, have you checked the repos to see if the app is already there?
<greezmunkey> yikes...
<scadfux> so backup and format...
<llutz> greezmunkey: :D is ok
<NewWorld> scadfux: Yeah once you've backed up your files format that partition. And reinstall Ubuntu.
<ardchoille> !away > meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu, please see my private message
<greezmunkey> llutz: /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 msdos rw,uid=1000,noauto,utf8 0 0
<llutz> greezmunkey: change "msdos" into "auto"  and try again
<greezmunkey> there
<USERofLINUX247> in synaptic? YEs
<meowbuntu> anyone here used e17 on ubuntu
<scadfux> NewWorld: thx NewWorld a lot of work to keep the linux working.
<magn3ts> How can I mount my external drive so that it doesn't enforce permissions?
<NewWorld> scadfux:  Np, hope it works out :)
<darolu> USERofLINUX247: a .tar.gz is a container+compressing format, similar to zip or rar
<scadfux> Bye!!
<NewWorld> see ya
<greezmunkey> llutz, worked with msdos there, the thing I added was uid=1000, but I'll try...
<USERofLINUX247> okay so i extracted it to a file on my desktop, how would I go about installing it?
<USERofLINUX247> also my background changed after extracting the file to desktop
<NewWorld> USERofLINUX247:  Use a terminal and 'cd' inside the extracted folder.
<darolu> USERofLINUX247: first, extract the contents of it, then (if available) run the binary file; if there is no binaries you will need to compile the source code.
<USERofLINUX247> (i dont have multiple wallpapers)
<ardchoille> USERofLINUX247: sounds like you might have nautilus running as root
<USERofLINUX247> ardchoille, is that a problem?
<USERofLINUX247> Do i need to install gnome to get gnomenu to run?
<ardchoille> USERofLINUX247: nautilus manages the desktop wallpaper and icons. and afaiac nautilus shouldn't be run as root, it's better to learn how to use the cli with sudo
<USERofLINUX247> gnome in the synaptic manager
<ZykoticK9> Has aRTS sound server been completely removed?  If I have a game giving me error about libartsc.so.0, should I just forget about it?  The game is UT2004-64bit-demo (I have UT2004 32bit working fine)
<darolu> USERofLINUX247: if you are running Ubuntu (not Kubuntu nor Xubuntu) you already have gnome and the gnome menu installed.
<greezmunkey> llutz, that's wierd, changed to "auto" tryed to open "file.txt" got an option box stating that "file.txt" is an executable text file, run in term, display contents, etc !!
<ardchoille> USERofLINUX247: you need gnome panel running in order to be able to add the gnomenu applet, yes
<USERofLINUX247> im running ubuntu but in synaptic it shows I dont have gnome installed
<Ubuntunewb> whats Kubuntu and Xubuntu?
<greezmunkey> llutz, that's funny - executable text file... :D
<darolu> Ubuntunewb: it is Ubuntu with different desktop environment
<ardchoille> USERofLINUX247: that's normal, you have the package called ubuntu-desktop installed, that's the normal ubuntu desktop
<llutz> greezmunkey: all will be executable, if that bit is set
<USERofLINUX247> should I install gnome?
<ardchoille> USERofLINUX247: no
<USERofLINUX247> thats in the synaptic manager
<greezmunkey> llutz, I think I'll try vfat and see what happens...
<USERofLINUX247> oh okay
<USERofLINUX247> so how would i learn to use cli with sudo? what does that mean?
<drcode> I am looking for good desktop recorder , where I can put also notes and so, under linux
<ardchoille> !sudo | USERofLINUX247
<ubottu> USERofLINUX247: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ardchoille> !bash | USERofLINUX247
<ubottu> USERofLINUX247: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<harleypig> -!- <Boricua> any one know if there is a psx emulator that emulates burned cd's?
<ardchoille> USERofLINUX247: did you enable the root account? are you logged into your desktop as root user?
<jeff420> can not view live tv in myth  ..can capture video live with VLC player as pvr:// under the card settings
<b14ck> Quick question. I'm on 9.04 server. What command can I use to apply system updates (not only package updates)? I've been using aptitude upgrade to do package updates.
<jeff420> can any one help me get it working in myth please
<NewWorld> harleypig:  what ones have you tried?
<MilitantPotato> j
<jeff420> b14ck, I believe    sudo apt-get update
<ardchoille> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  # to update everything
<jeff420> b14ck,  sorry did not read the end of that .
<zzz_> b14ck: If you would like to upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu, e.g. 9.10, then have a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading See the section for Ubuntu Servers.
<greezmunkey> llutz, If anything, this has been a learning experience! vfat didn't change that, but at least the drive is useable now!
<b14ck> Won't dist-upgrade just remove packages?
<darolu> USERofLINUX247: https://launchpad.net/gnomenu download the 2.4 version (is the file you probably downloaded inittially) when you extract it, a README.txt file is created, READ IT, you'll find installation instructions there.
<ardchoille> b14ck: it updates the system
<b14ck> ardchoille, gotcha
<b14ck> thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<MilitantPotato> sudo apt-get install love was disappointing.
<USERofLINUX247> thanks darolu :)
<magn3ts> How can I mount my external drive so that it doesn't enforce permissions?
<magn3ts> or so that regular users can access all files regardless of the octal permissions
<MilitantPotato> magn3ts: fstab?
<blinkiz> We are about to set up a new virtualization platform at my work. It will contain a 35TB disk server and two virtualization servers that has 2xquad CPUs and +24GB RAM. Live migration should work between these two servers. I need some advice how to set this up. Disk server will probably be using LVM where each guest has a logical volume. One of my questions is, how do I make the virtualization servers see my LVM on the disk server? It's not optimal t
<blinkiz> o create one iSCSI LUN for each logical volume. Then I need to do this manual each time. Is this a must? Any recommendations?
<darolu> !fstab | magn3ts
<ubottu> magn3ts: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cbx> Does ubuntu need a swap partition?
<NewWorld> cbx: nope
<NewWorld> cbx: It's recommended though, especially if you have low ram.
<cbx> 1 Gb of ram on a dell laptop
<mneptok> USERofLINUX247: uhhh .... why are you downloading source when you could use a PPA? - https://launchpad.net/~gnomenu-team/+archive/ppa
<darolu> cbx: technically you can run without it, but you should create one with at least 512MB
<MilitantPotato> cbx: if you're hibernating, having more than your memory is a good thing
<mneptok> cbx: if you ever want to have a prayer of hibernating, yes.
<cbx> ah yes, I forget that
<pepee> I'm trying to resize a ntfs partition...
<mneptok> cbx: 1.5GB to be sure you can hibernate
<cbx> stupid gparted won't let me create a an extended / logical partition for some reason
<ardchoille> mneptok: very good point
<pepee> BUT ntfsresize says that there are bad sectors...
<syn-ack> Then there probably are
<USERofLINUX247> mneptok because im not sure what im doing! LOL thanks ill get that instead
<pepee> the hdd is new
<cbx> pepee: try running chkdisk in windows
<NewWorld> cbx: You are limited to 4 primary partitions per hardrive. An extended partition is counted as a primary one, but you can create unlimited amount of logical parititons in the extended parititon.
<b14ck> When I try to do an aptitude upgrade I get the following error: http://pastie.org/833967 Any idea how to fix?
<maurizio> jgjhgg
<pepee> cbx, same on windows
<mneptok> USERofLINUX247: add the PPA to your sources. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnomenu
<magn3ts> fstab is definitely not what I'm looking for. the options there would help but that page doesn't answer the question. I know how to use fstab
<cbx> NewWorld: I have space for 2 primary partitiions, one is for a windows install, [2 are already used up with date :| ] I'd like to create an extended one, but gparted won't let me
<pepee> BUT the partition was "moved" from a desktop pc using dd and netcat
<USERofLINUX247> W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403  Forbidden
<USERofLINUX247> whats up with that line?
<NewWorld> cbx:  date?
<darolu> magn3ts: then read "man mount" and use the options you need on your fstab file...
<pepee> so I don't know if really there are problems with this hdd
<mneptok> USERofLINUX247: you're using Edgy?
<magn3ts> darolu, I don't want it in fstab >_<
<NewWorld> pepee:  chkdsk doesn't complain?
<USERofLINUX247> whats edgy?
<cbx> NewWorld: date? of the gparted release?
<magn3ts> also I already read !fstab !partitions the man page and googled for 20 minutes
<cbx> USERofLINUX247: check your sources
<darolu> magn3ts: then mount manually each time you want to mount your device
<mneptok> USERofLINUX247: were you here before as another all-caps NEEDSHELP nick?
<NewWorld> cbx:  "[2 are already used up with date :|" << what does your HDD look like in terms of partitions?
<magn3ts> every where says use "gksudo nautilus" which is NOT the right answer to the problem
<USERofLINUX247> how do i check sources?
<USERofLINUX247> yes
<USERofLINUX247> mneptok that was me
<pepee> NewWorld, nope, but it says "72 kB of files in bad sectors"
<cbx> NewWorld: Data...
<mneptok> USERofLINUX247: can i be 100% honest with you? and you won;t take it personally?
<cbx> pepee: so tell chkdisk to fix those errors
<syn-ack> magn3ts: I don't mean to come to the party late but what is that you're trying to do?
<USERofLINUX247> no i wont take it personally say what you have to say
<pepee> cbx, /f /r ? i did that
<cbx> pepee: defragmenting in windows should help too
<pepee> i did that too
<NewWorld> pepee:  Can't you use another program apart from Gparted?
<magn3ts> syn-ack, I'm trying to mount an external hard drive and have ubuntu ignore the chmod/owner of the files on the drive
<MilitantPotato> pepee: use the software your disk manufacturer provides for hard drive diagnostics, if that says there's bad sectors, return the drive.
<anglewings> why I every time upgrade it dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kismet_2008-05-R1-4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<anglewings>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/kismet', which is also in package kismet-newcore
<anglewings> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<anglewings> Processing triggers for menu ...
<anglewings> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot1> anglewings: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anglewings>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kismet_2008-05-R1-4_i386.deb
<pepee> NewWorld, i'm not using gparted..
<greezmunkey> llutz, well all of the now works on the laptop, now for this machine!
<pepee> fdisk, cfdisk, ntfsresize
<NewWorld> pepee:  What are you using?
<NewWorld> Oh
<mneptok> USERofLINUX247: you're obviously new to the Linux world. and you're trying to use custom apps, install additional software sources, recofigure the system. you have a LOT of motivation, but none of the background skills.
<magn3ts> !umask
<greezmunkey> s/the/that
<mneptok> USERofLINUX247: you're trying to run before you can walk.
<syn-ack> magn3ts: you can't ignore the file permissions for, for one, permissions are inode based not file based and two if you'd like to automount the drive, you add the entry to fstab
<pepee> I can rely on the info from chkdsk/ntfsresize?
<syn-ack> magn3ts: period.
<USERofLINUX247> LOL your quite right about that! maybe I have some scissors in my hand also
<cbx> How does ubuntu hibernate if you install it thru wubi?
<pepee> is my new hdd that bad? :(
<cbx> it creates a pagefile
<cbx> ?
<mneptok> USERofLINUX247: stop trying to tweak the bejebus out of your system, and just *use* it for a while. learn the basics. find your way around. then start changing default apps and the default look and feel.
<NewWorld> USERofLINUX247:  HAHAHAH Scissors x'D
<magn3ts> USERofLINUX247, why on earth do you have edgy sources in your sources.list
<cbx> lol
<cbx> Don't bash him
<zzz_> brico: Is language-pack-en installed?
<USERofLINUX247> I have no idea magn3ts
<NewWorld> cbx:  Hibernates to the swap file
<zzz_> brico: sorry, wrong nick.
<magn3ts> oh my freaking god. I appreciate the help but I've specified like 6 times that I don't want this automounted or in my fstab. I'm gonna go figure this out myself.
<mneptok> USERofLINUX247: i say this not to deride you, but because i want you to learn to love Linux. and i think you're just setting yourself up for frustration.
<pepee> again, the partition was moved through the lan... using dd and netcat
<valentinex> how to install a .bin file?
<cbx> NewWorld: ah, so it'll create a swap file innit? Can't I create a swap *file* instead of a partition?
<darolu> USERofLINUX247: here is the easy way -> click on System - Admin - Software Sources; there click the "other software" tab, then click on Add; and paste this: ppa:gnomenu-team/ppa IF you are using Karmic (Ubuntu 9.10)
<syn-ack> magn3ts: I never told you to automount, I merely said IF
<syn-ack> if you DONT want automount, then I suggest you man mount
<zzz_> b14ck: Is language-pack-en installed?
<NewWorld> cbx:  I've never heard of that being done, maybe Google it
<cbx> I'm just going to do a wubi install then
<syn-ack> magn3ts: especially if you're gonna have that tude with me.
<cbx> 3 systems to install windows and linux on
<magn3ts> syn-ack, I know. I'm getting frustrated. I already read the man page and it didhn't help. I'm almost 100% positive there is a way to do this with umask but I'm having a heck of a time with google
<NewWorld> USERofLINUX247:  If you're not on edgy, the packages that edgy repo will provide won't install on your system.
<syn-ack> magn3ts: which fs are you trying to mount?
<magn3ts> hfsplus
<pepee> cbx, use virtualbox and then clone the hdd
<mneptok> USERofLINUX247: thanks for listening. as always, what i said is just one man's opinion. take it for what it's worth. and if you ask my wife, it ain't worth much, brother. ;)
<syn-ack> magn3ts: is the hfs kernel module loaded?
<magn3ts> syn-ack, yeah I can mount it okay but I can't access my /Users/<me> because I don't have permission in ubuntu
<pepee> with vbox and you can repair windows after accessing it from the physical partition...
<zzz_> b14ck: ?
<pepee> *vbox and linux
<valentinex> now my turn guys help me now how to install a .bin file
<mneptok> valentinex: what is the file?
<greezmunkey> Speaking of cloning HDDs, is dd a viable option for that?
<darolu> USERofLINUX247: after that (and reloading your list), go to System - Admin - Synaptic and search for gnomenu and check it to install (right click the empty box)
<valentinex> jdk, java development kit
<Tatzelbrumm> mezquitale: my backup is FINALLY complete. Booted from CD. Now what? Installer or run ubuntu off the CD?
<USERofLINUX247> LOL, thanks for the help! I will take your advice and start learning the basics
<valentinex> mneptok: ^
<Ubuntunewb> Valentinex: right click the .bin file, click the partitions tab, and check the box "allow to execute as a program"
<mneptok> valentinex: the one in the repos won;t suit your needs?
<jadakren> how do i prevent my IP and ISP showing up when i connect to an irc channel ?
<greezmunkey> USERofLINUX247, first one: DOn't tell ANYONE here your a n00b!
<llutz> jadakren: ask at #freenode for a cloak
<Ubuntunewb> valeninex: permissions tab, not partitions tab... >.>
<pepee> valentinex, chmod +x *.bin; ./-name_here-.bin
<pepee> ?
<USERofLINUX247> Oh right so if I add those sources then it gives permission browse their packages
<ardchoille> USERofLINUX247: which ubuntu versio are you running?
<USERofLINUX247> 9.10
<darolu> USERofLINUX247: yes, add the ppa:gnomenu-team/ppa to access the gnomenu package
<pepee> hmm please, help me
<ardchoille> USERofLINUX247: ok, if you add sources for any other version (ex. jaunty sources, hardy sources), you're gong to have problems later
<mneptok> USERofLINUX247: you will not be able to use apt or Synaptic until you fix the broken edgy reference in your sources.list
<ardchoille> that's what I was talking about :)
<ardchoille> USERofLINUX247: you need to stick with karmic sources and only karmic
<pepee> I can't believe my new hdd has bad sectors
<darolu> USERofLINUX247: Go to System - Admin - Software Sources; in the 'other software' tab you can add the ppa I gave you and disable the edgy ones mneptok told you
<USERofLINUX247> Aha I see it now
<USERofLINUX247> http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy was the one to disable
<USERofLINUX247> and the 2 karmic ones were to be activated
<nmvictor> ;;; My .emacs file, nmvictor
<nmvictor> ;;; My location for external packages.
<nmvictor> (add-to-list 'load-path (expand-file-name "/usr/share/emacs22/site-lisp"))
<nmvictor> ;; WGET Downloader
<nmvictor> ;;
<FloodBot1> nmvictor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nmvictor> (load-file "/usr/share/emacs22/site-lisp/w3m-wget.el")
<USERofLINUX247> done, this time i didnt get an update error
<Dr_Willis> beryl is like... gone :)
<syn-ack> pepee: You have a 30 return policy with this, right?
<darolu> USERofLINUX247: OK, now you should be able to find it in Synaptic, search for gnomenu
<syn-ack> yeah, its emerald now. :D
<USERofLINUX247> Done!
<Dr_Willis> emerald is basically dead also
<llutz> time for compiz to die too
<darolu> USERofLINUX247: I'm glad it worked
<pepee> syn-ack, the problem is, I have no other disk to do a backup
<pepee> :(
<USERofLINUX247> thanks for the help guys
<darolu> llutz, what's the new compositing app/tool?
<syn-ack> Go buy a spindle of DVDs then. :/
<USERofLINUX247> ill start reading the basics lol!
<pepee> USERofLINUX247, man man
<pepee> :P
<llutz> darolu: idk, i see no use in all that pointless stuff
<nmvictor> ;;; Source code browser for Emacs. Supports source-code
<darolu> llutz, oh c'mon compiz has useful plug ins, I love all the windows ones
<nmvictor> ;;; parsing for Java, C, C++, Elisp, Scheme etc.
<nmvictor> ;;; http://ecb.sourceforge.net/
<nmvictor> (add-to-list 'load-path "/usr/share/emacs22/site-lisp/ecb")
<nmvictor> (require 'ecb)
<FloodBot1> nmvictor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nmvictor> ;;; IRC client for emacs:
<nmvictor> ;;; http://emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?EmacsIRCClient
<nmvictor> ;;; and url available from : http://savannah.gnu.org/projects/url/
<syn-ack> he doesnt learn, does he?
<nmvictor> ;;; (add-to-list 'load-path "~/.emacs.d/site-lisp/url")
<FloodBot1> nmvictor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nmvictor> ;;; (require 'google)
<llutz> darolu: except that magnifier(?) for disabled people, show me _one_ usefull feature?
<syn-ack> !op | nmvictor flooding
<ubottu> nmvictor flooding: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<syn-ack> Someone wanna help this guy find the way?
<pepee> well, thanks
<toumagra1> slt
<pepee> i'll run a diagnostics tool...
<syn-ack> pepee: How bad is it?
<Myrtti> syn-ack: see what the floodbott did?
<pepee> 14 sectors? don't know...
<darolu> llutz: it is personal taste of course; but I use the scale one a lot (the one macosx users call expose), also the grouping and flipping windows
<pepee> WD scorpio blue 320G
<syn-ack> Sorry, didnt. I have chanmods ignored. :/
<rich_> has anyone gotten 1024x768 resolution on a netbook?
<nmvictor> (global-set-key '[C-tab] 'bs-cycle-next)
<nmvictor> (global-set-key [S-tab] 'bs-cycle-previous)
<nmvictor> ;;; Well, it is good to have the same keybinding for commenting out
<FloodBot1> nmvictor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> rich_:  nope. ttied to enable the virtual sized desktop befor - and never got it working
<llutz> darolu: imho it just wastes ressources and has no positive effect on the workflow. so, imho, useless "cool and hip" stuff. </ot)
<syn-ack> pepee: that doesnt mean that disk in its entirety is going to go bad. a lot of brand new disks have a couple bad sectors on them. I would keep an eye on it and just make sure it doesnt get worse
<darolu> llutz: I also use the switch workspace a lot, hitting the top right corner of my screen, useful when running fullscreen VM's
<syn-ack> pepee: in the mean time, what I would personally do is go out and get a spindle of DVDs and get a proper backup in
<pepee> syn-ack, ok, that's what I'll do
<pepee> thanks
<syn-ack> np
<pepee> btw good diag' tools?
<pepee> all wd tools are for windows...
<syn-ack> pepee: iirc they had one that booted into its own environment
<jerkface> hi, anyone using lucid. i upgraded today, and now mythtv wont record or let me watch tv because it says all available inputs are busy but there are no active recordings
<pepee> badblocks can be useful?
<pepee> jerkface, /join #ubuntu+1
<ziroday> jerkface: lucid help in #ubuntu+1
<NewWorld> you guys are so rude calling him that ¬.¬
<syn-ack> pepee: which Scorpio do you have? and yes, badblocks can be useful for marking the disk
<syn-ack> pepee: according to the site there is a black a blue and blue eide
<pepee> syn-ack, scorpio blue sata
<pepee> WD3200BEVT
<syn-ack> pepee: use this tool. http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=702&sid=30&lang=en
<syn-ack> You will burn that to a disk and boot from it
<pepee> thanks syn-ack
<syn-ack> np
<toumagra1> slt tout monde et j'aimerais commentt installe kde 4.4 sur ubuntu 9.10 et SOS
<Myrtti> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<darolu> !fr > toumagral
<toumagra1> MERCI MURTTI
<axon> hello out there, in fact i have two problems - but maybe they are connected: 1st: something with my sound configuration is wrong: i can't use a microphone (if i try, i got a very bad result - with a non-satisfaiable record) 2nd changing the brightness of my monitor doesn't work with the Fn-keys (i'm allready using the panel-applet for this thing) - Now i found accidentally that this two things works under older version of linux. even under some of this small v
<axon> ersion (like puppy and dsl) it seems to work - thats why i installed an older kernel. my big brother told me that is maybe has to do with the drivers of my mainboard ... how can i find out which driver my mainboard is using? how can i change it? ... do you have better explanations for my problems? - need help
<meowbuntu> hi i cant install svn on ubuntu its changed its name what is the new app name
<Mean_admin> in a terminal, I have to type in "sudo mediatomb" to start a video streaming app. I'd like to have it start on boot... how should I proceed ?
<syn-ack> pepee: please be careful with that took since it can cause data loss if not used correctly. Please carefully read the directions on the site before you run it
<pepee> ok, i'll
<syn-ack> pepee: and please let me know how it goes.
<meowbuntu> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<moatt> I'm using firefox and want to upload a file to megaupload but it tells me that i need a plugin, but none of the plugins will install, megaupload-http://www.megaupload.com/ and the plugins are Adobe Flash Player, Swdfec SWF Player and GNASH SWF player
<moatt> What do i do?
<FloodBot1> moatt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pepee> syn-ack, if I remember, I will tell you....
<pepee> thank you very much
<darolu> moatt: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sd> hi
<axon> has no-one any idea?
<fauzie> help ... emergency. My HD is almost dead. I'm trying to move my data to an external Hard Drive, but the external HD is not detected. It worked just an hour ago.
<moatt> darolu didn't work
<darolu> axon: your microphone problem may be solved by adjusting your input-volume
<axon> @ fauzie : what's about lsusb?
<darolu> moatt: go to youtube and try to watch a video, if you can watch it you're set
<darolu> axon: lsusb list all your usb devices
<fauzie> axon: trying
<axon> darolu : no - i allready tried ...
<fauzie> axon: i don't understand the output of lsusb ...
<darolu> axon: did you try with alsamixer (command line)?
<axon> darolu ... yes i'm telling him --- because he  wants to detect an external harxddrive ...
<axon> yes
<axon> @ darolu yes
<axon> @darolu do you have some special tipps for me?
<Tatzelbrumm> I still have a problem resizing an ext3 partition under 9.04 ubuntu.
<argothian> hello, can I ask for help with redirecting connection to free vpn PacketiX? I am foreign student in China and want to access restricted websites
<fauzie> Maybe this? -> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1686:007f
<darolu> axon: sry about the lsusb I read your comment and thought you were asking; tips, uhmm well first you need to determine if your microphone works fine elsewhere, it might be damaged, about your keyboard function keys, I am not familiar with that kind of keyboards but I'll try to find docs about them
<Tatzelbrumm> Problem: If I enter sudo resize2fs /dev/sda3 , I get back: Please run 'e2fsck -f /dev/sda3' first ... which I just did before, with no error messages. What's going on?
<MrCatEye> hello
<dayo> how to i delete a symbolic link without deleting the target, when the link has the same name as target and is in same directory?
<axon> @ darolu : yes, because under ubuntu 5.04 the microphone is working ...
<llutz> dayo: same name as target/same dir? imho impossible
<darolu> axon: is this what you're looking for regarding your keyboard? http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Microsoft_Keyboard_Function_Key_Fix
<jpalex> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<MrCatEye> dayo - maybe try "unlink"
<darolu> axon: you can try installing xbindkeys for your keyboard issue: sudo apt-get install xbindkeys xbindkeys-config
<dayo> MrCatEye: it wasn't even the same name. i was looking at the wrong column lol
<MrCatEye> :)
<fauzie> crashed ....
<MrCatEye> now I have a question, I installed "klavier" (Screenkeyboard) an I added an entry to the "startmenu", but it seems, that this programms needs sudo rights to work properly
<fauzie> I've disconnected all of the usb device but the external HD. Now lsusb shows only 4 entries with ID 0000 : 0000
<MrCatEye> so how to make ubuntu asking me for the pw
<BAHK0MAT_SEVERSK> Привет живые есть?
<rww> ubottu: ru | BAHK0MAT_SEVERSK
<ubottu> BAHK0MAT_SEVERSK: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Bhuvi> how to make a script execute some commands when system event has occured eg:such as laptop switches from mains to battery
<Xaero252> I have a (hopefully) simple nvidia graphics question; I have the nvidia drivers installed, and two monitors, however when I set it to seperate X screens it complains about restarting X, so I switch to Terminal 1 (Ctrl+Alt+F1) and do sudo killall gdm-binary, and the do sudo gdm; however the changes don't occur. am I missing something dumb?
<fauzie> axon: I plug it to another outlet, it's ON !!! :D
<llutz> MrCatEye: if really needed, start it with "gksu klavier"
<Dr_Willis> Xaero252:  save changes to xorg.conf -> use 'sudo service gdm restart' is what i normally do
<greezmunkey> Does Live-CD contain gparted?
<MrCatEye> llutz thanks found it on google a minute ago
<Xaero252> Dr_Willis: thanks, I'll try it out now
<rww> greezmunkey: yes
<jake__> hi, i just installed lampp and i need to copy over a php file into my htdocs folder, but it says i dont own that folder so it will not let me paste. help.
<jake__> says nobody group root
<axon> darolu : i installed the programm you proposed ... it looks very fine (exept the getkey funtion provoce an error ... but thats ok)... thank you for that ... do you know if there is any command-line tool to change the brightness of an laptop-screen? at the moment i'm using "Bildschirmhelligkeits-Applet 2.22.1" (but don't kno how to remote this from the terminal)
<greezmunkey> rww, I want to be able to clone voicemail system HDDs, I figure I can add a second drive, boot into live CD than go from there; does that sound about right?
<axon> @fauzie :  so everything is fine ?
<linucks> jake__, you may need to do it with 'sudo' and then set the correct permissions
<argothian> Hi there, I have installed free vpn PacketiX service, tried sudo ifconfig vpn_0, sudo dhclient vpn_0, then again ifconfig... I gain adress for client, but then i cannot acces internet. Im beginner please help
<jake__> then what use is the file browser if you cant copy paste?
<MrCatEye> jake__ - yes and If not already done do it on the console
<scorpo> Hello, if I want to run a webserver (ie LAMP package) is there any benefit to using Unbunto server edition or is the regular desktop version fine?
<tulu> hi all! Does Totem run mms stream? Pls, anyone answer me! Srr 4 my bad English
<darolu> axon: sorry, I have no idea how to do that from cli
<linucks> jake__, there may not be read permissions set on the file, the file manager will work like the shell; if you don't have permissions to read that file then you won't be able to read it and there isn't much that can change it apart from changing the permissions if you happen to be the owner of that file
<MrCatEye> jake__ - with nautilus it won't work (as far as I know, becaus u have to start nautilus with sudo rights to gain access to "root-protected" files & folder)
<jake__> ahh
<MrCatEye> jake__ - so it is easier to do it with the console
<llutz> scorpo: running it just as a server? then it's better to use -server or minimal-install
<linucks> jake__, try running the command 'gksudo nautilus'
<linucks> then try doing your copy.
<MrCatEye> like in good old DOS times :)
<llutz> MrCatEye: DOStimes never had been good :)
<linucks> but jake__, as MrCatEye said you could use the console and go 'sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/intended/copy'
<scorpo> llutz: I want to run a webserver (along with MySQL, PHP etc), and also be able to use the machine as a linux desktop to learn about linux. But I don't need the computer to share files/applications with other computers, which is what I understand a regular "server" does.
<Dr_Willis> scorpo:  use desktop ed then
<greezmunkey> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<llutz> scorpo: "server" just means, a machine serves data, in any form/protocol. for your task, destop-install should be fine
<scorpo> llutz, Dr_Willis, & ubottu: thanks guys.  I just wanted to be sure I wasn't missing something as I'm new to the webserver thang.
<scorpo> and new to the linux thing too ;)
<root> thanks but i found a way easier way.  log out and log in as root.  game over
<jadakren> !info notify-send
<ubottu> Package notify-send does not exist in karmic
<llutz> jadakren: libnotify-bin
<linucks> Guest79791, it's not a great idea to IRC as root.
<jadakren> llutz, cheers
<llutz> s/not a great/stupid/
<linucks> what llutz said.
<jadakren> game over indeed
<linucks> lol
<superjoe> hey does anyone know when we get qt creator 1.3 in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> source, or ppa,  i would guess superjoe
<Dr_Willis> or find a .deb :)
<axon> hi, in want to adjust the lcd brightness of my monitor with the terminal ... in the internet i found that  echo -n 100 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness would work ... but i got as response bash: /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness: No such file or directory
<axon> please tell me what to do to fix this?
<superjoe> Dr_Willis, I suppose. I think I'll just keep programming and wait
<llutz> axon: ls -l /proc/acpi/video
<argothian> can somebody help me? I need redirect internet to vpn, I think I has something to do with routing table, but I dont know how It works
<tulu> hi all. I try to stream mms in Ubuntu but not work! Anyone pls help me
<darolu> superjoe: you can get it from: http://qt.nokia.com/products
<greezmunkey> Heh, GParted is a powerful tool capable of destroying partition tables and vast amounts of data, only root may run it. Nice.
<tschand> #help
<axon> @llutz dr-xr-xr-x 7 root root 0 2010-02-20 09:57 GFX0
<brt> I accidentally
<llutz> axon: find  /proc/acpi/video -iname brightness
<misterB> I'm trying to access an ssh server using newly created keys (passwordless) and keep getting this error: Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<llutz> axon: try one of the found pathes
<axon> :~$  find  /proc/acpi/video -iname brightness
<axon> /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD05/brightness
<axon> /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD04/brightness
<axon> /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD03/brightness
<axon> /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD02/brightness
<axon> /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD01/brightness
<FloodBot1> axon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cowrix> Sup Guys!
<matteo1990> Hi all! I have a problem with gnome and i need to reinstall it.. When i start the PC it starts with a black terminal. Without gnome wireless also internet is gone... How to reinstall gnome?
<tomi_> van itt valaki aki magyar?
<Cowrix> Hey Guys I wanna install Ubuntu can someone giv me a hand
<overmind> Cowrix: Sure, what's up?
<darolu> !hungarian | tomi_
<ubottu> tomi_: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<linucks> Cowrix, well, we can answer any questions. All you have to do is ask.
<darolu> !hu |tomi
<ubottu> tomi: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<argothian> matteo1990: maybe sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<rikouki> 有小日本没
<suigeneris> !jp | rikouki
<ubottu> rikouki: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<axon> llutz i tried with every direction ... with one it worked when i chaged them with gedit (but when i wanted to save the file i got some attentionmessanges --- now i tried to change it with the terminal and it doesn't work ... sudo echo -n 0 > /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD02/brightness
<axon> bash: /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD02/brightness: Permission denied
<greezmunkey> OK, I have my /home contained on a seperate HDD. My guess is that if I were to umount /home I would lose all access i.e. gnome, etc. Am I correct?
<llutz> axon: use "tee", echo redirection won't work with sudo
<rikouki> 狗日的小日本
<axon> llutz what's the syntax of tee - hoe do i use it
<axon> ?
<dux> Guten Morgen
<suigeneris> !cn | rikouki
<ubottu> rikouki: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<darolu> greezmunkey, you'll loose all your preferences but gnome and other apps should be there
<overmind> !de | dux
<ubottu> dux: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<llutz> axon: echo value| sudo tee file
<darolu> !jp > rikouki
<ubottu> rikouki, please see my private message
<dux> join #ubuntu.de
<darolu> dux /join
<overmind> dux: Writte "/join #ubuntu-es"
<greezmunkey> darolu, are you saying that whilst logged on, as I am now, and then umounted /home this gnome session, all running programs, etc will keep running?
<overmind> dux: Writte "/join #ubuntu-de"
<MJEvans> !next
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  yep. IF you can unmount home. you may need to force it.. but some apps may crash/act weird... very quickly
<MJEvans> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<darolu> greezmunkey: yes, in theory all is loaded into your ram; but if you open an app that has to write to your /home you'll probably get an error
<axon> thx llutz
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, whoa! darolu: top says everything is in RAM...
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  ive used fdisk to delete the partions on  a running system,, to see what would happen. :) it ran for a while
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, yikes! Don't know if I want to go that far!
<adambuntu> has anyone gotten xbmc to stream hulu to the xbox360 in ubuntu
<argothian> how should I ask for help with redirecting my traffic to the vpn? can anybody help me? or where should I look for help?
<Dr_Willis> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, I want to upgrade my home partition. It's a lowly 20MB drive now, so it looks like I can boot from a live CD after installing a bigger drive, then use gparted to copy it.
<greezmunkey> s/20MG/20GB
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  thats easially done.
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, yea, looks like it!
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  no need to really use a live cd either. Plug in new hd. Mount /newhome to it.. copy /home over.. rmount it as /home
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, after formatting of course, right.
<Dr_Willis> of course...  gotta format befor ya can even mount
<halkun> I just installed Apache, but having a tough time getting it configured...
<halkun> I only have a single index.html and there is no cgi-bin
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, the smart play (when I built this system) would have been to put /home on the 80GB drive, and / on the 20GB drive according to the current usage stats!
<halkun> when I try and run scripts, my web browser tries to download the file
<halkun> Is there a cgi-bin package that puts all the directors where it's supposed to be?
<halkun> directories I mean
<darolu> I need opinions, what media center software is better? xbmc, elisa, entertainer, other?
<greezmunkey> l
<ziroday> !best | darolu
<ubottu> darolu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MrCatEye> halkun - Have u set the standard CGI-Directorie and then added the option "Options +ExecCGI" ?
<aprilhare> hey
<MrCatEye> halkun - search for "SciptAlias" in an Apacheforum
<aprilhare> i have installed the STIX fonts (from package otf-stix) and I cannot find the beta STIX fonts in OpenOffice.org - even though I've refreshed the font cache and found other recently installed fonts that work. - does anyone know what's going on?
<Guest36668> Ok, When I connect my external hard drive I get an error saying something like "Bad Superblock/ error 32" and some other stuff. I
<Guest36668> I can't go into more detail because right now I'm on a Parted Magic Live CD
<moatt> I'm using the firefox that came with ubuntu, i can't find settings" so how do i input a proxy/
<Guest36668> So, can anyone help me?
<darolu> moatt: edit-preferences
<NewWorld> Guest36668:  Change your nick so it's easier to communicate.
<RPG-Master> NewWorld, Hello again :P
<Mean_admin> I'm having a hell of a trouble in getting windows 7 to see a samba share... anyone got hints ?
<NewWorld> Hey :) I think you should check your drive for file-system errors. What filesystem is on the drive?
<moatt> darolu where after that?
<NewWorld> moatt:  Menu  up top
<darolu> moatt: advanced - network
<RPG-Master> NewWorld, ext3
<RPG-Master> NewWorld, How would I go about doing that?
<greezmunkey> Mean_admin, run smbpasswd in a terminal, and setup a user for your Win7 box...
<Mean_admin> greezmunkey: yeah I have a smbuser and it matches local machine user
<Dr_Willis> sudo smbpasswd -a username
<Mean_admin> greezmunkey: problem is win7 sees share, just wont connect "cannot access" says it
<NewWorld> RPG-Master:  Make sure it's unmounted(!!! important). Then 'e2fsck -fv [drive location]' << will scan for errors. Add the -y switch to that command to fix the errors
<Mean_admin> greezmunkey: I've tried setting the share to guest ok = yes   guest only = yes  public = yes   and even under these conditions it won't connec
<greezmunkey> Mean_admin, that could be a couple of things, have you checked iptables -L?
<RPG-Master> NewWorld, How do I know where the drive is located if I don't have it mounted?
<Mean_admin> greezmunkey: no, what should I be looking for ? I've made no rules for iptables and  the DLNA-server on the same machine works fine with a PS3
<NewWorld> RPG-Master:  'sudo fdisk -l'
<jackhorner> somebody knows if there is a repo for ubuntu with hostapd 0.7.1 or 0.7.0?? also lucid has 0.6.9...
<greezmunkey> Mean_admin, is anything there?
<hoens> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' wtf is it?
<RPG-Master> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<RPG-Master> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<RPG-Master> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<RPG-Master>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<FloodBot1> RPG-Master: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RPG-Master> :O
<RPG-Master> sorryh
<Mean_admin> greezmunkey: empt
<Mean_admin> empty
<extor> Anyone know of a wiki or some nice page that simplifies the creation of an iSCSI target?
<llutz> hoens: unescaped characters usually
<greezmunkey> Mean_admin, hold a minute, I'll paste a section from my smb.conf that may help...
<Mean_admin> greezmunkey: thx
<RPG-Master> Anyone else know how to fix an external hard drive with a bad superblock?
<hoens> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('  help !
<greezmunkey> Mean_admin, look here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/380253/
<Dr_Willis> hoens:  a typo in the script perhaps
<Dr_Willis> hoens:  pastebin the script..
<Dr_Willis> hoens:  and how are you launching it?
<Mean_admin> greezmunkey: interesting, I forget what security = share does
<urkki> I have a hard to get playing -video thats now playing in VLC. How can I record that video output now? Streaming/saving doesnt work
<greezmunkey> Mean_admin, it makes it work...
<Mean_admin> greezmunkey: I'll give it a whirl
<Maleko> why this doesnt get expanded: xargs rm < filelist.txt
<Maleko> rm: cannot remove `file11.*': No such file or directory
<greezmunkey> Mean_admin, understand - I have this set up pretty simply, not a domain controller, etc...
<Mean_admin> greezmunkey: all I want is a NAs..so it's all the best
<hoens> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('  help !
<Mean_admin> greezmunkey: security = share still expects  a passwd though.. is that the passwd set by the "valid users " line ?
<padhu> hoen: Paste your bash  script to view in pastebin
<llutz> Maleko: cat filelist.txt|xargs rm
<Maleko> llutz that doesnt expand the * either
<greezmunkey> Mean_admin, yes
<greezmunkey> Mean_admin, I commented mine out, sorry...
<padhu> Maleko: xargs rm <  cat filelist.txt
<Mean_admin> greezmunkey: all good ! just checking :)
<neil__> what is sudo
<Mean_admin> greezmunkey: also checkin, 'create mask' of 777 would mean all new files are 777
<llutz> !sudo | neil__
<ubottu> neil__: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<nathan__> hello all this is going to sound strange but i need to slow down network access for hotmail i can redirect request for hotmail to another address using bind9 but thats not what i need
<Mean_admin> greezmunkey: that is to say create mask != umask for file (where umask is by substraction)
<hoens> .bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('where is the site of solution?
<llutz> hoens: start reading
<greezmunkey> Mean_admin, I did that for convenience sake.
<hoens> very inteligent :)
<llutz> hoens: you had been asked twice for detail to help you
<neil__> what i sudo
<neil__> what is sudo?
<hoens> my bash is for default man
<Mean_admin> greezmunkey: nice try :( but it still can't access it.. it doesn't have the authorisation .. maybe some lingering credentials or someting... wth!
<ardchoille> !sudo | neil__
<ubottu> neil__: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<neil__> what  is apt-get
<greezmunkey> Mean_admin, did you restart samba after making the changes to your smb.conf?
<llutz> hoens: what script gives that error, how do you invoke it, what is the suspected line
<hoens> i don't know
<llutz> lol a troll
<Mean_admin> greezmunkey: I did indeed.. .the error message is different this time around
<hoens> who is a troll ?you
<neil__> what apt-get does
<Cappy> Folks, i had a working wifi connection before i added this to /etc/network/interfaces ( http://pastebin.com/d73699e8 ) i've tried commenting it out and still dont get a dhcl lease response from my router.
<mmaksimov> neil__: it's a software package installer
<llutz> neil__: read "man apt-get"
<matteo1990> there is a mode to restore gnome settings from cd?
<greezmunkey> Mean_admin, you can run testparm to verify (simply) your smb.conf
<Mean_admin> I shall!
<candyban> Mean_admin, (new to the discussion) did you set correct filesystem permissions? (i.e. does the user have read/execute permissions on the shared directory?)
<candyban> Mean_admin, also check your logs
<hoens> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' wtf is it?
<SukhE>  I had a ISO file. And then I made a DVD out of it on Ubuntu. I passed it on to a friend who made an ISO out of the DVD on Windows. He reports a different sha1 sum. Is it possible? Brasero reported successful burning on Ubuntu and ImgBurn on Windows.
<Mean_admin> candyban: for the moment, Im struggling to get win7 to connect to the damned thing at all
<hoens> i'm tired nobody help me
 * EvilDennisR is here
<Mean_admin> candyban: otherwise, there is a smb user ready for it with local user equivalent
<jadakren> SukhE, it might be if he did the sha after he burnt it on windows.
<hoens> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' help
<EvilDennisR> to answer peoples questions, on his own accord!
<alex88> what's the name of that program that displays the boot time chart of every thing?
<mmaksimov> hoens: what's the command you're trying to run?
<SukhE> jadakren: Yes, he did that only. Can the sha1 change like this? I mean the files being the same.
<jadakren> SukhE, maybe the windows burning software inserted extra data.
<candyban> Mean_admin, what does your log say?
<EvilDennisR> ..just make sure you type my full name so I know you're talking to me, I have ADD
<hoens> mplayer
<SukhE> Hmm. Okay.
<kinja-sheep> SukhE: Running sha1 on Ubuntu.iso is not same as running sha1 on /dev/dvd
<hoens> a song¿?¿
<candyban> Mean_admin, did you allow the network to connect?
<hoens> error bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<SukhE> kinja-sheep: Oh.
<lidia> d
<hoens> wtf is it????
<tauren> just installed 9.10 and left some free space on the drive.  Used Palimpsest Disk Utility to create a new partition and mount it.  But it doesn't automount after boot.  How do I do that?
<jadakren> SukhE, you should checksum the dvd after you burn it... check its the same as the iso you have.
<SukhE> kinja-sheep: Why is that?
<greezmunkey> Does anyone have a hack for the log file viewer that makes it display the latest entries at the top?
<lidia> sorry=?
<kinja-sheep> SukhE: Also, Ubuntu LiveCD should have "Check for errors" -- Use that.
<mmaksimov> hoens: what do you do when you get this message?
<lidia> :|
<llutz> greezmunkey: use tac
<Mean_admin> candyban: log is empty.... log is created for the machine's ip (so there was connection attempt) but the log is just empty...
<lidia> gli
<lidia> holaaaa
<lidia> españa
<lidia> jder
<ardchoille> !es | lidia
<ubottu> lidia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lidia> no ay niuno españoll?
<zetheroo> I want to access the desktop background dialog through the terminal - what is the command?
<jadakren> SukhE, yeah as i suspect a dvd is not the same bit for bit as an iso... there is extra info on a physical dvd that is not present in an iso
<candyban> Mean_admin, you don't have a firewall or anything right?
<lidia> :G
<lidia> oye
<lidia> ñmñmxd
<lidia> nah
<FloodBot1> lidia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lidia> peroo
<pepee> lidia, anda al canall ese..
<lidia> pero
<candyban> Mean_admin, sufficient diskspace ... permission to write the logs etc
<lidia> k canaal?
<llutz> weekend-trolls
<pepee> /join #ubuntu-es
<SukhE> jadakren, kinja-sheep: Thanks, I will investigate further and then see.
<lidia> xDD
<ineptmofo> hi
<lidia> okk
<lidia> pero
<lidia> estoy
<FloodBot1> lidia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greezmunkey> llutz, i normally use 'tail -f /log' but I thought log file viewer would be helpful...
<pepee> ughh
<ineptmofo> after logged out whilst trying to change the login screen
<ineptmofo> when i login now i just get the white bash shell
<ineptmofo> and not the desktop
<kinja-sheep> SukhE: Because when you burn an ISO to the dvd, you're not just throwing the file on the DVD, you're imaging the contents in that file to the dvd.
<candyban> Mean_admin, also try to increase the amount of logging
<pepee> lidia, que no uses el ENTER como si fuese puntos
<ineptmofo> how do i start the desktop environment again cause i cant find the cmd
<Mean_admin> candyban: yeah good ide
<pepee> bye ppl
<Mean_admin> candyban: I suspect there is NTLMv2 trouble going on
<SukhE> Yes, I get an idea.
<matteo1990> if i launch sudo apt-get install i get "the following packages have unmet dep kdebase-runtime: Depends: kdebase-runtime-data (...) .Unmet dependencies. try to use -f. If i try with -f i get "lzma: Decoder error".
<SwedeMike> ineptmofo: "/etc/init.d/gdm start" shoudl do it
<Mean_admin> candyban: I read Win7 insists on using only NTLMv2 for auth and Samba isn't quite able to make it so
<hoens> error bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' any help me pls
<mmaksimov> hoens: what do you do when you get this message?
<ineptmofo> it says gdm is already running
<greezmunkey> llutz, did I miss the point, maybe the log file viewer can use tac...??
<zetheroo> anyone know about this? I want to access the desktop background dialog through the terminal - what is the command?
<llutz> greezmunkey: sry, misread you. i don't know "logfile-viewer".
<matteo1990> if i launch sudo apt-get install i get "the following packages have unmet dep kdebase-runtime: Depends: kdebase-runtime-data (...) .Unmet dependencies. try to use -f. If i try with -f i get "lzma: Decoder error".How to install any package?
<jadakren> zetheroo, gnome-appearance
<llutz> greezmunkey: but if you want to read files backwards, tac is your friend
<kinja-sheep> zetheroo: "gnome-appearance-properties %F"
<greezmunkey> llutz, system/administration/log file viewer
<zetheroo> jadakren: command not found
<llutz> greezmunkey: i never use gui-apps for this
<jadakren> zetheroo, pressing tab is good in the command line
<zetheroo> kinja-sheep: cool thanks
<Dr_Willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zetheroo> jadakren: I see what you mean
<Mean_admin> candyban: some log love finally, at level 2
<jadakren> zetheroo, i use it all the time because it reduces the amount of typing needed
<Mean_admin> candyban: [2010/02/20 05:06:13,  2] smbd/sesssetup.c:1360(setup_new_vc_session)
<Mean_admin>   setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.
<wie|het|my|nick> hi all, can't open configfile  /etc/squid/squidguard.conf when testing squid. any advise?
<hoens> error bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' any help me pls
<iceroot> wie|het|my|nick: what means "cant"?
<feros_> Oww already busy helping someone ^^ I'll wait a bit :3
<iceroot> wie|het|my|nick: sudo vi /etc/squid/squidguard.conf
<ineptmofo> i still have this white screen with a shell open instead of my desktop when i logon :(
<Dr_Willis> hoens:  havre you even been answering the questions people have asked? like what script? pastebin the script. Whats the exact command line you are using?
<iceroot> hoens: what you are doing/calling?
<wie|het|my|nick> iceroot - i can open the file via vi
<llutz> let him keep trolling
<matteo1990> if i launch sudo apt-get install i get "the following packages have unmet dep kdebase-runtime: Depends: kdebase-runtime-data (...) .Unmet dependencies. try to use -f. If i try with -f i get "lzma: Decoder error".How to install any package?
<wie|het|my|nick> but not when i test echo to google.co.za
<iceroot> wie|het|my|nick: what?
<feros_> Issue: My sound goes right to the sub (Laptop with inbound sub under my laptop). Been trying for 26 hours to fix this (+/-). Help wanted :3 (PS: Answer when you got time ^^)
<wie|het|my|nick> i have given chown permission to the dir
<iceroot> wie|het|my|nick: can you use a useful description what your are trying to do and what is not working?
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: ls -ld /etc/squid
<hoens> bye thank for help me
<hoens> :(
<feros_> I fear its some config in Terminal I need to do and since I'm a total newbie at this I do not dare to do anything myself xD
<candyban> feros_, is it an HP Pavilion?
<feros_> YES!
<wie|het|my|nick> trying to set up squid proxy
<Guest79791> anyone skilled at hdparm?
<feros_> accually it is!
<wie|het|my|nick> drw-r--r-- 2 root root 4096 2010-02-20 11:43 /etc/squid
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: sudo chmod ug+x /etc/squid
<Guest79791> seems my hdd is running 16 bit io
<iceroot> wie|het|my|nick: i asked again. what is the problem?
<Guest79791> and when i try to set to 32 it says.......nooooooooooooooooo
<feros_> candyban, know the problem :P?
<candyban> feros_, you'll have to fiddle in a modprobe.conf/alsa-base.conf
<Guest79791> wont let me enable dma either.....
<feros_> err, Reply: Newbie in linux
<Cowrix> hello?
<Cowrix> Umm
<Mean_admin> greezmunkey, candyban thx guys, it has started working, thx for your advice/support
<candyban> Mean_admin, what was the problem?
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: next time you want to fiddle with permission, read some basics about them before
<Guest79791> working of this guide here for hdparm http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-5031573.html
<Mean_admin> candyban: not sure really... I think some old credentials were in memory or something.. I had to reboot the win machine once more and now it connects
<candyban> feros_, the driver guesses incorrectly your hardware ... you'll have to force it to use a proper one ... if you don't feel comfortable ... you'll have to live with the bass sound
<Mean_admin> candyban: it's working with security = share so I'll see how that goes but if I can upgrade it to security = user, my night would not have been in vain
<feros_> Sooooo.... I can fix it if I get some help xD?
<feros_> *bags his head on the laptop*
<candyban> feros_, or if you feel adventerous enough to try yourself :)
<feros_> I've used 26 hours mate, 26 hours before I came here :P
<feros_> belive me, used google alot xD
<feros_> So no easy fixup command you can make :P?
<feros_> seem pro,
<feros_> :P
<Dr_Willis> no magic commands
<candyban> feros_, open a terminal and type: grep snd-hda-intel /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Mean_admin> thats some weird stuff... all new dirs are created with 700 and all new files are 777...
<EvilDennisR> I have had too many drinks to pay attention and legit answer anyones questions. FAIL =(
<RPG-Master> OK, I have the entire error message now
<vela> hiii
<feros_> options snd-hda-intel power_save=10 power_save_controller=N
<feros_> candyban
<feros_> ^
<feros_> :)
<FloodBot1> feros_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RPG-Master> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb, missing codepage or helper program, or other errorIn some cases useful info is found in syslog - trydmesg | tail  or so
<vela>  ;)
<RPG-Master> Help mah :O
<candyban> feros_, nothing more?
<feros_> nope,
<vela> tumari maa ka bhosda
<vela> bhenchod bhosdiko
<ariarat> hi all!
<RPG-Master> And the solution can not involve formating
<candyban> ok (I fiddled around a lot with mine ... so I didn't know what was default) ;)
<Mean_admin> one last thing... I need to use "sudo mediatomb" to start an app... how should I proceed to make it start at boot ? through rc.d ? through a script (I've tried this but no win)
<edbian> I'm looking for some help pxe-booting.  I think I have everything set up but my clients seem to just skip right past asking the dhcp server for an image
<candyban> feros_, do you know how to use vi ?
<meatbun> http://sameshitdifferentseason.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/tigercheaties.png
<Huuhkaja> how do I change the order of the booting OSes in GRUB?
<feros_> Installed Ubuntu for 27 hours ago, first time I use it :P So I would say no I dont
<vela> i will fuck your all sister with my 11 inch penis
<Mean_admin> Huuhkaja: in menu.lst
<llutz> !ops | vela
<ubottu> vela: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<elky> vela, don't say that stuff
<candyban> feros_, type "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf"
<vela> chup teri maa ki chut
<Huuhkaja> Mean_admin: I think I have GRUB v2 so there is no menu.lst in /boot/grub/
<Mean_admin> Huuhkaja: oooow i dont know then! sorry :(
<RPG-Master> Anyone?
<RPG-Master> Please :(
<Mean_admin> RPG-Master: spinrite ?
<Huuhkaja> how do I change the default booting OS in GRUB v2?
<feros_> candyban, a gedit window opened with lots of text :P
<Mean_admin> RPG-Master: the pretty expensive but apparently it works program (or so hours of podcasted brainwashhing has let me to believe)
<RPG-Master> Actually, I think I'm going to try to fsck it...
<candyban> yes, search for the line "options snd-hda-intel power_save=10 power_save_controller=N" and put  a "#" in front of it (without the quotes off course)
<RPG-Master> still looking for suggestions tho0ugh
<feros_> did, and saved,
<RPG-Master> *though
<Cowrix> How Do I dual install ubuntu with win7
<feros_> shall I try playing sounds now :P?
<edqnag> HI, i installed NWN but i cannot run it or remove it since it sais i dont have permision, what should i do, thank you!
<candyban> no wait
<candyban> feros_, you'll have to add some additional lines
<feros_> oke ^
<feros_> *goes like gollum: Yes my master*
<Cowrix> please can I get some help installing ubuntu
<candyban> add the following lines (each option in it's own line) "options snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=1 buggy_irq=1 enable=1 index=0" "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack enable=yes" "options snd-hda-intel model=auto position_fix=1 enable=yes" "options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1"
<candyban> without the quotes off course :)
<NewWorld> Cowrix:  sure
<feros_> candyban, no # :P?
<feros_> candyban, if not I've added those lines without the quote signs :)
<candyban> feros_, no, the starting # means it is comment (so it is ignored)
<candyban> feros_, each on a different line, right?
<feros_> yes,
<feros_> candyban, all got a special own line for themself :)
<candyban> you put them at the end of the file, right?
<feros_> yes,
<feros_> under the #options snd-hda-intel power_save=10 power_save_controller=N
<feros_> since it was on the bottom,
<wie|het|my|nick> llutz - i have forced permissions as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard
<wie|het|my|nick> cannot get the file unlocked
<candyban> feros_, save the file
<candyban> feros_, reboot and cross your fingers ;)
<feros_> candyban, oke :) Will brb then :P
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: you definetly did it wron
<llutz> g
<RPG-Master> is there a way to set fsck to -y after starting it without?
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: sudo chmod 775 /etc/squid
<NewWorld> RPG-Master:  I wish there was but couldn't find a way. I just put something heavy on the enter key lol
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: sudo chown proxy:proxy /etc/squid
<RPG-Master> NewWorld: :P
<Cowrix> NewWorld: I dont know how to install I tried installing with hte disk and wants me to format my whole C: Drive
<wie|het|my|nick> i have done that llutz
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: sudo chown proxy:proxy /etc/squid/squidGuard.conf
<edqnag> HI, i installed NWN but i cannot run it or remove it since it sais i dont have permision, what should i do, thank you!
<NewWorld> RPG-Master:  If after a while 'Enter' doesn't work anymore, press 'y' and vice versa.
<NewWorld> Cowrix:  You need to partition your hardrive. Boot into the LiveCD. And use the Gparted program to make a new partition for Ubuntu.
<RPG-Master> NewWorld: Hey, if I'm getting ALLOT of inode error being fixed... does that mean I'm going to find all my files in the lost+found folder?
<Cowrix> Iok
<Cowrix> thnx
<wie|het|my|nick> sudo chown proxy:proxy /etc/squid/squidGuard.conf
<wie|het|my|nick> sudo chown -R proxy:proxy /var/lib/squidguard/db
<wie|het|my|nick> sudo chown -R proxy:proxy /var/log/squid/
<wie|het|my|nick> squidGuard: can't open configfile  /etc/squid/squidGuard.conf
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: but you messed up permission of /etc/squid
<feros> candyban, now I got no sound at all :(
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: it never has been 644 by default
<NewWorld> RPG-Master:  Hmmm not so sure, I was recovering all my files from a crash just yesterday. Lost patience with holding Enter (too many inodes) and found _some_ files to be in Lost+Found.
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: ls -ld /etc/squid
<feros> Sick Puppies - All the same.mp3 aint the same without sound XD
<RPG-Master> NewWorld: So most were fine?
<hsr> Could anyone please suggest me how can i do ftp transaction from ubuntu?
<kinja-sheep> hsr: Places --> Connect To Server.
<llutz> hsr: ftp user@site
<wie|het|my|nick> llutz - ls /etc/squid ??
<candyban> feros, perhaps I forgot something ... you can revert by removing the # on the original line and adding a # in front of the new lines ...
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: ls -ld /etc/squid
<NewWorld> RPG-Master:  It was so effed up I couldn't even mount it. Had to use 'R-Linux' from a Windows environment to recover what was left, so I'm not really sure of what happened heh :/
<hsr> i want to make a ftp
<feros> candyban, I got time to wait so :P
<nathan7> >_<
<feros> candyban, want me to remove those lines and the #?
<Oivey> Im trying to install ubuntu via a blank SATA drive and a USB-SATA thing, and the "USB-Installer-for-Ubuntu-v0.2.msi" says the drive wont be bootable when its done, how can i make this work?
<wie|het|my|nick> llutz - what is it youre trying to say?
<candyban> feros, you can keep the new lines, but put a # in front of it
<RPG-Master> NewWorld: BUT WERE THE FILES OK? Sorry, I'm kinda freaking out right now :(
<feros> oke,
<candyban> feros, and remove the # in front of the original line
<feros> candyban, *cough* command to get that window up again :P?
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: what's the output of that command
<Tatzelbrumm> hsr, there's a package called gftp which is kind of nice if you don't like command lines
<edqnag> HI, i installed NWN but i cannot run it or remove it since it sais i dont have permision, what should i do, thank you!
<feros> candyban, found it
<wie|het|my|nick> i have given it to you already
<wie|het|my|nick> drw-r--r-- 2 root root 4096 2010-02-20 11:43 /etc/squid
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: it is still wrong!
<wie|het|my|nick> :-)
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: sudo chmod 775 /etc/squid
<candyban> feros, I'll be right back (checking sometihng myself :)
<wie|het|my|nick> you got me, sry
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: i already told you to fix
<feros> candyban, oke :)
<Oivey> Im trying to install ubuntu via a blank SATA drive and a USB-SATA thing, and the "USB-Installer-for-Ubuntu-v0.2.msi" says the drive wont be bootable when its done, how can i make this work?
<wie|het|my|nick> am i missing something?
<feros> Now that was a bummer xD
<archboxman> what is new for Lucid Lynx?
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: does it work now? if not, try "sudo chown proxy:proxy /etc/squid"
<ziroday> archboxman: an awful lot :)
<NewWorld> RPG-Master:  Some were. I lost a hella of a lot actually. Most valuable of which are FFx config, Krusader config and my Pics folder. But not such a big deal :/
<NewWorld> RPG-Master:  You should try R-Linux before you 'change' anything to be safe.
<archboxman> !Lucid Lynx
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<ziroday> archboxman: as for so far, see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<RPG-Master> NewWorld: I have allot to lose and I'v already started the fsck :/
<Oivey> can someone help me with my bootable???
<richard123> hi, anyone with experience how to fix a completely no sound problem?
<Oivey> #linux
<andrzej> andrzej
<andrzej> andrzej
<wie|het|my|nick> $ sudo chmod 775 /etc/squid
<wie|het|my|nick> drwxr-xr-- 2 root root 4096 2010-02-20 11:43 /etc/squid
<ircuser> Shall I get stable Firefox and Thunderbird releases from Mozilla (3.6 & 3 respectively) in backports repository? Or any other repository?
<NewWorld> RPG-Master:  Abort safely while you can and try R-Linux. Recover what you want to be safe. Then fix with fsck and the like.
<wie|het|my|nick> mmmm..... drwxrwxr-x 2 proxy proxy 4096 2010-02-20 11:43 /etc/squid
<NewWorld> RPG-Master:  Brother it's best to keep backups.... I learnt the hard way :(
<RPG-Master> NewWorld: How do I abort safely?
<hsr> <kinjasheep>: how to upload a
<Cameron> hi, I am using screen-profiles on a server, and wish to launch some startup scripts so that they run in separate windows in a single screen session
<Guest79791> plug in speakers switch on unmute volume
<hsr> ..file?
<Guest79791> terminal command alsamixer
<RPG-Master> NewWorld: ...This is my external hard drive I use for backing up... and I was just about to reinstall ubuntu and restore the back up :'(
<wie|het|my|nick> sudo echo "http://www.ubuntu.com {172.25.81.235}/ - - GET" | squidGuard -d -c /etc/squid/squidGuard.conf
<wie|het|my|nick> 2010-02-20 12:40:27 [3015] init domainlist /var/lib/squidguard/db/ads/domains
<wie|het|my|nick> 2010-02-20 12:40:27 [3015] loading dbfile /var/lib/squidguard/db/ads/domains.db
<wie|het|my|nick> 2010-02-20 12:40:27 [3015] Error db_open: Permission denied
<FloodBot1> wie|het|my|nick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<richard123> hi, anyone with experience how to fix a completely no sound problem?
<NewWorld> RPG-Master:  Ctrl+C will abort it... as long as it's just fixing inodes and that little stuff that ain't dangerous. I hope you get your files back
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: check permissions of /var/lib/squidguard too
<Cameron> FloodBot1 you should /msg those messages to avoid further flooding
<NewWorld> richard123:  Rather than ask for help, just state the problem.
<edqnag> can anyone help me?
<jackhorner> using compat-wireless my ath9k driver says that my wifi card has max_tx_power of 20dbm, can this be changed somewere or is read from the card itself?
<NewWorld> problem, edqnag ?
<edqnag> HI, i installed NWN but i cannot run it or remove it since it sais i dont have permision, what should i do, thank you!
<NewWorld> edqnag:  NWN?
<edqnag> never winter night the game
<feros> God, my sound issue have started something baaad... Police will show up on the door soon and complain about me singing
<NewWorld> edqnag:  What is the error msg?
<candyban_> feros, did you unmute your sound?
<edqnag> there is no error msg
<feros> candyban, ofc :P Sound card wont show at all
<edqnag> if i want to run it from console nothing happens
<NewWorld> edqnag:  You said 'it sais..'
<Oivey> Im trying to install ubuntu via a blank SATA drive and a USB-SATA thing using windows, and the "USB-Installer-for-Ubuntu-v0.2.msi" says the drive wont be bootable when its done, how can i make this work?
<matteo1990> if i launch sudo apt-get install i get "the following packages have unmet dep kdebase-runtime: Depends: kdebase-runtime-data (...) .Unmet dependencies. try to use -f. If i try with -f i get "lzma: Decoder error".How to install any package?
<edqnag> well if i want to move it to trash it sais i dont have permision to do that
<candyban_> feros, can paste your alsa-base.conf somewhere? (e.g. pastebin or so)
<NewWorld> edqnag:  In terminal 'gksudo nautilus' and use that window to remove the files.
<feros> err,
<edqnag> but i dont even know how to run it
<Oivey> Im trying to install ubuntu via a blank SATA drive and a USB-SATA thing using windows, and the "USB-Installer-for-Ubuntu-v0.2.msi" says the drive wont be bootable when its done, how can i make this work?
<krambiorix> hi guys
<feros> want me to paste my what in what :P?
<candyban_> feros, http://www.pastebin.com
<NewWorld> matteo1990:  It means you should install kdebase-runtime-data first.
<feros> ahh,
<candyban_> feros, the contents of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<NewWorld> edqnag:  Don't know how to run what?
<krambiorix> in command line i want to see the first line of all files in a directory. Is this possible??
<edqnag> the game
<NewWorld> edqnag:  I thought you wanted to move it to trash :S
<llutz> krambiorix: head -1 *
<feros> candyban, just type my name and send :S?
<edqnag> hehe ok well first i wana try to run it
<feros> http://pastebin.com/d2a1a4a7f
<edqnag> if it possible
<krambiorix> thx llutz
<NewWorld> edqnag:  When you try to run it what happens?
<llutz> krambiorix: head -q -1 *       to avoid filenames
<matteo1990> NewWorld, I can't, i have no internet connection... If i tr to remove i can't too as i wrote...
<Gryllida> what is a graphical equivalent of "sudo" command? can I run an app as root user, using GUI?
<Oivey> Im trying to install ubuntu via a blank SATA drive and a USB-SATA thing using windows, and the "USB-Installer-for-Ubuntu-v0.2.msi" says the drive wont be bootable when its done, how can i make this work?
<edqnag> well on nwn page sais that i run ./nwn command to run it
<krambiorix> k thx
<edqnag> when i do that is sais thats a folder
<llutz> Gryllida: gksu
<feros> candyban, http://pastebin.com/d2a1a4a7f if you did not get it :)
<edqnag> when i enter folder and run that command is sais that it does not exist
<NewWorld> matteo1990:  You can't install packages directly from the repos if you don't have an internet connection :S
<krambiorix> llutz and to see the last line?
<Gryllida> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<krambiorix> tail -1 * doesn't work
<llutz> krambiorix: tail
<Gryllida> llutz, thanks
<NewWorld> edqnag:  Search for 'nwn' in that game folder. There should be a file called 'nwn' that's not a directory.
<llutz> krambiorix: tail -n 1
<ircuser> backport !ircuser
<edqnag> well there is no file called nwn
<NewWorld> krambiorix:  ls | head -n 1
<ircuser> !ircuser
<edqnag> the game was in .tar.gz when i downloaded it
<NewWorld> edqnag:  Did you extract it and there is no 'nwn' file?
<edqnag> then i used this command taar -zxvf nmeof.tar.gz
<llutz> NewWorld: just let the shell expand
<edqnag> and i got nwn folder that is locked
<NewWorld> llutz:  Sorry, what are you talking about?
<NewWorld> edqnag:  What you mean locked? :S
<llutz> NewWorld: ls|tail ....   no need to ls, tail *
<edqnag> well i can enter in it but i cannot delete it
<ircuser> how can i update only a particular repository in ubuntu for update to a particular package and not entire source list?
<candyban_> feros, can you add "options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv5" .... perhaps that should be sufficient for you
<edqnag> did i just extracted the file and need to do something else to install it?
<heri> OLA
<feros> candyban_, I got dv7, shall I add dv7 instead of dv5?
<Oivey> Im trying to install ubuntu via a blank SATA drive and a USB-SATA thing using windows, and the "USB-Installer-for-Ubuntu-v0.2.msi" says the drive wont be bootable when its done, how can i make this work?
<heri> OLA
<Cappy> anyone there that might be able to help with /etc/network/interfaces and getting wifi working without any gui?
<candyban_> feros, I have dv8 ...
<feros> ohh,
<feros> oke :P
<candyban_> feros, you could try, but first lets get "something" going :)
<NewWorld> edqnag:  So you want to delete it now? :/
<kubanc> is there any flash design for ubuntu?
<edqnag> no i wana play it first
<feros> candyban_, done, saved,
<feros> candyban_, reboot :P?
<heri> AI ALGE KE ABLE ESPAÑOL
<edqnag> tell me did i just extracted the file
<candyban_> yep
<NewWorld> edqnag:  So why are you talkinga bout delete?
<Gryllida> !es | heri
<ubottu> heri: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<edqnag> ok forget delete now
<NewWorld> edqnag:  Lol you tell me if it extracted.
<wie|het|my|nick> llutz - have chown squid & squidguard dir's but still get Error db_open: Permission denied
<heri> ISE ALA MIERDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<edqnag> taar -zxvf nmeof.tar.gz what this command do?
<heri> TODO
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: check permissions of the files in those dirs too
<d4n1s> Hello ubuntu
<overmind> heri: Stop please.
<Gryllida> !shout | heri
<ubottu> heri: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<NewWorld> edqnag:  taar - I think you mean 'tar' < it's used to extract the archive contents in this case.
<Oivey> Im trying to install ubuntu via a blank SATA drive and a USB-SATA thing using windows, and the "USB-Installer-for-Ubuntu-v0.2.msi" says the drive wont be bootable when its done, how can i make this work?
<NewWorld> d4n1s:  Silly, ubuntu is not human.
<edqnag> yes tar
<feros> candyban, gonna restart now then :3?
<edqnag> ok then i just extracted it
<d4n1s> does anyone happen to know how I could write my own c++ source code and run it?
<edqnag> how i install what i extracted then?
<d4n1s> With simple libraries such as iostream and stdio
<nathan7> d4n1s: Compile it with g++.
<d4n1s> where I could download that?
<wie|het|my|nick> llutz - if you set permissions for a dir, does it not count for the files listed in then too?
<NewWorld> edqnag:  is there a file in the folder called 'INSTALL' or 'README' the instructions are there.
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: only if you use -R
<wie|het|my|nick> aha, tks
<nathan7> d4n1s: synaptic.
<llutz> wie|het|my|nick: man chown, man chmod
<candyban_> feros, is it working now?
<feros> candyban_, want me to reboot?
<Gryllida> d4n1s: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/g++
<candyban_> feros, yes
<feros> candyban_, brb then
<nathan7> Gryllida: not useful.
<edqnag> no there is only 2 files that end with .key
<Gryllida> nathan7: no?
<nathan7> Gryllida: no.
<Gryllida> nathan7: sorry. (why?)
<NewWorld> edqnag:  I don't think the game consists of just 2 files :S Also highlight people so it's easier to talk
<wie|het|my|nick> llutz - i run these cmd's and still get permission denied. i have restarted the squid service too.
<wie|het|my|nick> sudo chown proxy:proxy /etc/squid/squidGuard.conf
<wie|het|my|nick> sudo chown -R proxy:proxy /var/lib/squidguard/db
<wie|het|my|nick> sudo chown -R proxy:proxy /var/log/squid/
<FloodBot1> wie|het|my|nick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nathan7> Gryllida: He's not going to fetch the deb there and install it
<Gryllida> why?
<Oivey> Im trying to install ubuntu via a blank SATA drive and a USB-SATA thing using windows, and the "USB-Installer-for-Ubuntu-v0.2.msi" says the drive wont be bootable when its done, how can i make this work?
<d4n1s> How I could possibly install other libraries from windows to my compiler?
<edqnag> NewWorld well there are many of folders in there
<Dr_Willis>  the NWN client i last tri3ed. required the installed files from a windows NWN install
<NewWorld> edqnag:  So not just 2 files like you said....
<edqnag> i found redme but it explains installation on windows...how silly
<feros> candyban_, got one thing to say to you, want your "Banner of Honor" on my personal homepage personally made from me with "We are the champion" as background theme?
<edqnag> NewWorld no
<candyban> feros, I guess it is working now?
<feros> candyban, yes :D
<NewWorld> edqnag:  Can you paste what is in the folder?
<feros> candyban, I luv ya already :3
<edqnag> NewWorld ok
<RadicalDreamer> Hello.
<candyban> feros, have fun with it :)
<greezmunkey> Oivey, are you trying to do a dual boot install? Windows and Ubuntu?
<feros> I'm so happy :3
<feros> candyban, ty :D :D :D
<edqnag> NewWorld want me to paste it on pvt?
<pyrosoft> Hi All I have just installed edubutu onto my hdd and I cannot get  the networking to work, any ideas ( I am a newbie ! )
<NewWorld> edqnag:  sure
<RadicalDreamer> I have a problem with my wireless card. It stopped working.
<krambiorix> llutz in a lot of files i find ^M at the end of the file... Is that normal?
<feros> I'll be off then, ty alot candyban, your now on my personal toplist of ppl that kickass online,
<wie|het|my|nick> what is ebubutu, pyrosoft?
<Dr_Willis> krambiorix:  you got dos  encoding some how pallening
<d4n1s> he means ubuntu
<Oivey> greezmunkey:  thats inconsequential right now, i have a PC with a blank hdd in it, a USB hdd, and another pc (the one im using) to put a bootable ubuntu on the uswb hdd with
<Dr_Willis> krambiorix:  thats not normal
<RadicalDreamer> In lshw it looks "disabled".
<pyrosoft> ubuntu with a education pack on it - its for schools and colleges
<krambiorix> hmmm , is there a way to remove them?
<Gryllida> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Dr_Willis_> this is linux krambiorix  of COURSE theres some way.. proberly 100 ways
<edqnag> NewWorld how i open pvt with you lol on on XChat
<wie|het|my|nick> for a moumont thought that i'm missing out on a distro
<greezmunkey> candyban_, I guess that means it worked!
<krambiorix> hmm ok
<Dr_Willis_> krambiorix:  dos2linux dos2unix or some command like that is one way
<Dr_Willis_> krambiorix:  dozens of other ways also.
<krambiorix> ok i'll look it u
<krambiorix> *up
<RadicalDreamer> Seems the logical name of the card is wmaster0, but on iwconfig I see only an association to wlan0.
<RadicalDreamer> Any help about that?
<greezmunkey> Oivey, will the target pc boot from a thumb drive, and do you have one?
<meowbuntu> hi is there an app that can scan and detect hdd for bad sectors and fix them etc
<pyrosoft> exit
<Keal> I am in the .ru channel, but I an rusty on russian and only have a US102 :(
<NewWorld> meowbuntu:  what filesystem?
<Oivey> greezmunkey:  the pc is usb bootable, but i have no thumb drive, only a usb HDD
<greezmunkey> Oivey, can you burn a bootable CD?
<Oivey> greezmunkey:  i have no cd drive, thats why im attempting the usb thing
<anonymous> meowubuntu: well, I have jaunty, but I think in karmic
<anonymous> there is one tool to check hdd
<greezmunkey> Oivey, then your option is to make the usb hdd bootable. It should be doable.
<anonymous> it's called palimpsest disk utility  i think
<Keal> :( bbl
<meowbuntu> NewWorld,  ext 2,3,4 i think my hdd has bad sectors or blocks
<NewWorld> meowbuntu:  Use e2fsck, there's also fsck
<Oivey> greezmunkey:  right, thats what im trying to do.
<RadicalDreamer> I have a problem with my wireless card. It stopped working. In lshw it looks "disabled".
<RadicalDreamer> Seems the logical name of the card is wmaster0, but on iwconfig I see only an association to wlan0.
<anonymous> meowbuntu: You must unmount the disk first (in fsck)
<RadicalDreamer> Can anybody help me?
<meowbuntu> yes the disk is not mounted
<anonymous> ok so try fsck
<Gryllida> RadicalDreamer, this is the first thing that comes to my mind: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkDevices#Wireless%20networking
<anonymous> hey meowbuntu: you can see this if you're in jaunty and you don't have palimpsest
<johngilbrough> I've got a buddy in the isp business who swears by the 8.04 server and won't upgrade.  Is he making sense?
<anonymous> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/how-to-install-palimpsest-disk-utility.html
<anonymous> well is a lts and is very stable
<meowbuntu> anonymous, 9.10
<anonymous> ok
<meowbuntu> dont need to see
<Cappy> folks, is anyone here a bit of a guru with /etc/network/interfaces and wifi? im REALLY stuck and have no idea where to go next.
<greezmunkey> Oivey, look here under "The CD Approach": https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<johngilbrough> My problem with 8.04 is that it won't do an apt-get of tomcat6
<greezmunkey> Oivey, there are several steps, but it looks like it will work.
<greezmunkey> Oivey, I ment The CD Image Approach, sorry!
<Moat> Can someone help me install limewire and bitorrent on ubuntu 9.10?
<meowbuntu> hi is there a way to get grub 2 to run multiple iso images
<avishek> Does chmod have problems with VFAT partitions?
<greezmunkey> Moat, use Gnutilla! Same thing!
<Moat> K
<Moat> can you link me to Gnutilla site?
<Moat> it's Gnutella
<Dr_Willis> avishek:  no... it just cant be used on VFAT or ntfsd :) thats not a problem with chmod
<Dr_Willis> avishek:  thats how its supposed to bve
<chris|> avishek, chmod/chown only work on *nix file systems
<_Accid_> Brasil ??
<_Accid_> alguem de MG ??
<chris|> FAT itself has no understanding of permissions whatsoever
<Cappy> folks, im trying to get my wifi working on a ubuntu-server install, i have HAD it working, but without encryption, ive renabled my WPA2 and setup my /etc/network/interfaces to (what i think) suit the WPA stuff. Now im stuck with no wifi link, and my brain hurts
<Moat> Can someone help me install limewire and bitorrent on ubuntu 9.10?
<greezmunkey> Moat, I have it on my laptop, let me look...
<Cappy> ive been working with this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834 but either it needs updating to be karmic friendly or im just being braindead and missing something simple.
<overmind> Moat: You have got transmission, wich is good torrent client. Anyway try using "sudo apt-get install bitorrent"
<Cappy> moat, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-bittorrent-clients-available-in-ubuntu.html
<Moat> overmind i just did the sudo apt get install bittornet
<Moat> where do i find it now?
<hsr> I use ubuntu 9.04, i want to transfer 100 mb file to a friend using ftp. I have ftp account created but using gftp to upload the file is not getting successful. Please help........
<overmind> Moat: When it finishes, it should appear on "Internet" menu
<Moat> where?
<erUSUL> !torrent | Moat
<ubottu> Moat: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Shwack> Which room would be the proper room to ask "which laptop brand is the best" in?
<overmind> Moat: Applications >> Internet
<erUSUL> !frostwire | Moat
<ubottu> Moat: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<erUSUL> Shwack: ##hardware ?
<Adam870> witam wszystkich
<erUSUL> !br | _Accid_
<ubottu> _Accid_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Gryllida> Shwack: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gryllida> (if your choice is related to Ubuntu)
<hsr> Could anyone help me??
<Moat> can i do "sudo apt-get install frostwire
<_Accid_> #ubuntu-br
<Gryllida> hsr: we can once we see the question
<hsr> Gryllida:???
<Cappy> please? someone has to be able to help me, im ready to give up.
<erUSUL> hsr: what error did you get?
<greezmunkey> Moat, this works for gnutella: sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<hsr> erUSUL: i didnt get error, the file is not getting uploaded not even a 230 kb file. it shows transfer complete, but when i check the site myself, i see nothing
<Bilz> can anyone help me install the openoffice thesaurus?
<erUSUL> hsr: how do you check? with the ftp cleint?
<Bilz> im googling but finding nothing helpful
<hsr> no with browser
<Gryllida> Bilz> I can try, since I have open office installed.
<Bilz> Gryllida, well i found openoffice.org2-thesaurus-en-gb but i am on 3.0
<Bilz> i tried to install anywhere but no luck
<Bilz> very frustratnig
<hsr> erUSUL: could you tell me the normal procedure to upload any file on ftp??
<Gryllida> Bilz, but #openoffice.org can help you better
<Maleko> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Gryllida> Bilz: and where did you find it?
<Bilz> ahhh thanks i was lookin for a channel for them
<IVIarcell> hey, my gnome/gtk setup seems to be broken. many of the default apps don't work anymore: sound-juicer, brasero, gnome-baker, ... they start and hang or show no text in the GUI at all.  KDE apps work fine. any suggestions?
<Moat> Any good talking clients like MSN that work for ubuntu? any music players?
<greezmunkey> lo
<nexsja> hello, i've got an SVN related question. I know there's plenty of manuals on the net, i've honestly wasted an hour or so before resorting to this. I can't get it to work. I've create a repository in ~/svn/, and want to create a working directory in ~/repos/somedir. Any straightforward guideline on that?
<edeca> nexsja: #svn ?
<nexsja> there's a channel for that too, huh
<edeca> nexsja: But basically, you need to svn checkout file:///path/to/repo
<hsr> erUSUL:??
<erUSUL> hsr: just like you did... maybe the ftp server is not storing the files where you think it should ? if the ftp client shows the file being copied and you see it in the server via the ftp client i think that the error is elsewhere
<newbie> hello
<hsr> no i didn't even find the file via ftp client....
<nexsja> edeca, umm... thanks, that worked. So, then if i understand correctly, there has to be a repository for each project, right?
<newbie> I cannot find my cdrom in computer window, anyone can help plz?
<nexsja> newbie, did you insert a disc into your drive?
<edeca> nexsja: That's up to you.  Personally I like 1 repository per project
<edeca> nexsja: But really, #svn are a great help for that sort of question
<nexsja> edeca, okay, thank you :>
<newbie> nexsja, yes I did
<Moat> Any good talking clients like MSN that work for ubuntu? any music players?
<nexsja> newbie, is there anything on that disc?
<newbie> nexsja, yes it has my printer driver
<nexsja> Moat, Pidgin/XChat And rhythmboxx for music
<erUSUL> Moat: try the defaults. Aplications>Internet ; Aplications>Multimedia
<nexsja> newbie, are you trying to install your windows printer drivers on a linux box?
<newbie> nexsja, I did try that because I cannot find the CDrom itself
<nexsja> newbie, you could try and go to /media/cdrom
<nexsja> or cdrom0/cdrom1 maybe it just wasnt mounted
<nexsja> as far as i know every data carrying device you plug into your linux box ends up in /media/ :>
<newbie> nexsja, when i go to /media I find three icon for cdrom one is a shortcut and one is cdrom0  the last is cdrom1
<nexsja> did you try them?
<newbie> nexsja, yes i try them but its empty folders
<SolarisBoy> sometimes i need to mount the manually
<raven> how/where to change the VERTICAL FREQUENCY of an external monitor?
<Cappy> can anyone actually see me typing here?
<SolarisBoy> those are links to the device under /dev if the cd isn't shown when you type 'mount' you can try to mount it manually
<erUSUL> Cappy: yes
<Cappy> maybe im not asking the right question then.
<Moat> how do i change my display name in pidgin?
<erUSUL> Cappy: but i  use network manager without problems. i'm not familiar with using /etc/network/interfaces to connect to a wifi network let alone a wpa protected one; sorry
<newbie> SolarisBoy, how can i mount it manually
<SolarisBoy> newbie type 'sudo mount /dev/cdrom'
<dawid> siema
<SolarisBoy> given its in fstab previously that would work
<SolarisBoy> if not 'sudo mkdir /media/cdrom && sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom'
<Cappy> How do i get WIFI to work on my SERVER install. Ive had it working without encryption, but when i enable WPA2 and edit /etc/network/interfaces with my details, i dont get anything at all, not even a DHCP lease
<Sasalli> hello. is there a way to get 3D support for radeon X1000 series vga? thanks!
<SolarisBoy> Cappy: is the sytax correct?
<erUSUL> SolarisBoy: use the free radeon driver
<SolarisBoy> huh?
<SolarisBoy> oh tab completion
<SolarisBoy> =)
<raven> how/where to change the VERTICAL FREQUENCY of an external monitor?
<newbie> SolarisBoy, (mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist
<newbie> )
<hannes815> can someone tell where to find the fix on this site and how to install? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/146298
<SolarisBoy> newbie:  what is the name of your cdrom device then?
<Gryllida> is gksudo a command that users input in a terminal?
<newbie> SolarisBoy, how can i find this name
<Sasalli> i tried many times long ago. wasn't work. after break, is there a proper way?
<SolarisBoy> try scd and others as well
<Cappy> SolarisBoy, i can pastebin my entry if you have a minute to look over it
<SolarisBoy> ls /dev/ | grep cd
<erUSUL> !gksudo | Gryllida
<ubottu> Gryllida: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<SolarisBoy> Cappy: a brief minute i have and i as well had the same issues,, i ended up just using net manager on my lappy as much as  i device
<SolarisBoy> grr despise it
<newbie> SolarisBoy, (pktcdvd)
<SolarisBoy> wow
<Gryllida> yes, i see, gksudo is a command to run graphical apps as root user. but... can I run an app as root user without any commands?
<Gryllida> (in Windows, there is a "run as..." menuitem for every file and shortcut, completely graphical thing to do) :/
<SolarisBoy> newbie: what in /etc/fstab usually there would be an entry for your CDrom
<SolarisBoy> heres mine
<SolarisBoy> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<SolarisBoy> grep cd /etc/fstab try this...
<Cappy> SolarisBoy, i dont have a gui, so no network manager for me =(    http://pastebin.com/d7480e738
<SolarisBoy> and you can simply type 'sudo mount /dev/scd0' replacing whatever the name of your device is
<SolarisBoy> Cappy: sweetness
<newbie> SolarisBoy, I sent you /ect/fstab on pvt
<SolarisBoy> ok
<SolarisBoy> Cappy: hmm lots of options you have, is that enterprise version encryption?
<Cappy> if anyone can look over http://pastebin.com/d7480e738 and shed some light on what i might be doing wrong.
<Moat> anyone know how to change thier display name in pidgin?
<Cappy> shouldnt be, i was working from this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<overmind> Moat: accounts >> <account name> >> friendly name
<SolarisBoy> odd there is no CD rom drive there..
<edeca> Moat: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pidgin+change+display+name
<Moat> thnks
<newbie> SolarisBoy, I used it before two days and now i cannot find it
<Moat> how do i password a certain folder?
<Cappy> SolarisBoy, no ideas?
<SolarisBoy> newbie: try this ls -l /dev/ |grep cd
<Cappy> anyone have any ideas?
<edeca> Moat: You can't.  Use something like Truecrypt and make a container
<Moat> k..
<SolarisBoy> Cappy: i would say review the configuration
<newbie> SolarisBoy, (drwxr-xr-x  2 root root          60 2010-02-20 16:03 pktcdvd
<newbie> )
<Cappy> SolarisBoy, i have been, ive read everything i can find on google, i dont know what to look for IN the config
<jadakren> scramdisk ftw
<Moat> edeca, i can't password folders? can i hide them? is encryption the only way?
<jadakren> Moat, yes lolololol
<Moat> lame
<Cappy> im STUCK and about to ditch this for windows 98.... at least i know i can make that work
<jadakren> !info scramdisk
<Moat> how do i edit my display pic in pidgin
<edeca> Moat: Go google it.
<ubottu> Package scramdisk does not exist in karmic
<jadakren> Moat: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pidgin+change+display+name
<edeca> jadakren: Heh, it was a slightly different question this time ;)
<jadakren> edeca, muwahaha
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<SolarisBoy> newbie: lsmod |grep rw-r----- 1 root root 254, 0 2006-11-02 01:33 0
<SolarisBoy> brw-r----- 1 root root 254, 1 2006-11-02 01:33 1
<SolarisBoy> crw-r--r-- 1 root root 10, 62 2006-11-02 01:33 control
<SolarisBoy> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 254, 0 2006-11-02 01:33 pktcdvd0
<FloodBot2> SolarisBoy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jadakren> ...
<SolarisBoy> oops my bad
<SolarisBoy> paste fail
<SolarisBoy> anyway... newbie lsmod |grep pktcdvd
<hannes815> is there any diference between setting compiz in appearance to "none" and command in terminal metacity --replace?
<newbie> SolarisBoy, nothing
<SolarisBoy> then try this... sudo mount -t udf -o utf8,noatime /dev/pktcdvd/0 /media/cdrom
<jadakren> hannes815, most likely not
<SolarisBoy> assuming you have /media/cdrom created
<ch0de> hi. to set up netconsole, there must be a pc-pc connection?
<Moat> so is there a way to password files in ubuntu? if not is there an encryption tool? if there is, whats it called?
<meco> I'm using Xubuntu. I am now in 'failsafe GNOME' mode, but whenever I try to start up normally the session freezes before the icons in the system panel appears. I've tried the two fix options in the secure mode boot with no different result. Can someone give me some suggestions?
<SolarisBoy> dm-crypt
<jadakren> Moat, no. yes. scramdisk
<SolarisBoy> ?
<butze> hi, is there anybody using the official Thunderbird 3 build from mozilla, together with Enigmail in karmic?
<ch0de> meco wget video drivers and install them in terminal?
<newbie> SolarisBoy, (mount: special device /dev/pktcdvd/0 does not exist
<newbie> )
<meco> ch0de: Sounds terribly difficult. I am not familiar witj wget or installing using terminal..
<jadakren> Moat, http://www.lockergnome.com/linux/2009/07/06/telling-truecrypt-to-scramdisk/ http://www.scramdisklinux.org/
<muaylek> anyone know about fullscreen mode in vbox, when screen resolution is different from host?
<muaylek> I don't want black box
<Moat> is there a command to install truecrypt?
<jadakren> ...
<overmind> Moat: sudo apt-get install <programm>
<overmind> !aptitude | Moat
<ubottu> Moat: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<jadakren> Moat, did you goto the scramdisk download page? (i assume no)
<Moat> which do i get, scramdisk or truecrpt?
<jadakren> Moat, if you don't care about opensource software use truecrypt, otherwise use scramdisk...
<Akula-> arent home directories kind of specified user only?
<jadakren> Akula-, writable only, anyone can read the contents
<Akula-> oh
<Moat> k
<jadakren> Akula-, unless you set the execute bit to off for "others" for your home folder
<Moat> will "sudo apt-get install scramdisk" work?
<Akula-> with chmod?
<jadakren> Moat, no
<jadakren> Moat, protip : apt-cache search package name
<Moat> k
<Akula-> off i go
<Guest79791> anyone good with hdparm
<Guest79791> i have read the man
<Guest79791> my hdd is r8unning in 16 mode
<Guest79791> 16 bit
<Guest79791> i want tochaneg to 32 bit but it no like
<jadakren> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ch0de> meco i'm not an expert, honestly, but from my experience, after every kernel upgrade, I must reinstall my nvidia drivers. What i do is to download the video drivers from another OS and move them to the ubuntu /home folder, then execute
<Jari> Anyone with some knowledge aboutn Ubuntu on PS3 here?
<ch0de> anyway, can you guys help? I can't get netconsole to work...
<hsr> h
<ch0de> i don't get any message on the receiver
<Dr_Willis> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<jadakren> ch0de, i;ve never had to re-install the nvidia drivers after kernel upgrades...probably because a) i use the ppa and b) i have dkms
<LaLeche> hello
<LaLeche> how can I find out the latest package versions?
<LaLeche> is there a bot?
<LaLeche> :v kubuntu-desktop
<Icus> hy.
<EgYPaRaDoX> is there a way to update from 9.04 to 9.1 without alternate cd?
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<ch0de> !netconsole
<Dr_Willis> EgYPaRaDoX:  via the internet is one way
<LaLeche> !netconsole apt-get search kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<schnitzel_> can anyone help me, ubuntu wont shut down properly, it hangs at "Shutting down ALSA"
<erUSUL> EgYPaRaDoX: yes with a network connection
<LaLeche> ubottu, help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LaLeche> how do I work bottu?
<LaLeche> !netconsole
<IdleOne> !bot > LaLeche
<ubottu> LaLeche, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<LaLeche> ah
<LaLeche> thanks
<EgYPaRaDoX> !nbuntu
<EgYPaRaDoX> !nubuntu
<EgYPaRaDoX> !gedit
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<LaLeche> basically, I need to find out the latest version of KDE
<LaLeche> available for 9.04
<EgYPaRaDoX> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Moat> okay i need help installing scramdisk
<schnitzel_> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<EgYPaRaDoX> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> LaLeche:  theres unofficial ppa's for the latest and daily builds of kde4+ i ve see
<ainicute> ae
<schnitzel_> can anyone help me, ubuntu wont shut down properly, it hangs at "Shutting down ALSA"
<Guest79791> anyone good with hdparm
<Guest79791> i want tochaneg to 32 bit but it no like
<EgYPaRaDoX> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ainicute> ae
<Guest79791> is it a diskless client?
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > EgYPaRaDoX
<ubottu> EgYPaRaDoX, please see my private message
<issyl0> Hi everyone. Can I change the hostname of my laptop from laptop to laptopone ?
<edeca> issyl0: /etc/hostname
<mathieu__> change it in /etc/hostanme
<issyl0> edeca, mathieu__, thanks :)
<ainicute> ae
<Dr_Willis> Guest79791:  the use of hdparm is getting mor eand more obsolete with changes to the ide/sata subsystmes. Ive not had to use that in ages.
<Myrtti> issyl0: you need to change it in /etc/hosts too
<PianoPete> edeca: don't forget to reboot
<SolarisBoy> Dr_Willis: true indded
<Gryllida> can a hostname be changed with GUI, without commands?
<Dr_Willis> Guest79791:  itts possible the hdparm command you are using is not giving true info.
<edeca> PianoPete: I need to reboot?
<issyl0> Myrtti: OK :)
<issyl0> Done.  Now I reboot and it is laptopone, right ?
<edeca> issyl0: Or /etc/init.d/hostname.sh
<mathieu__> issyl0 or try a /etc/init.d/network restart
<edeca> issyl0: (might be a bit different on your system)
<_Narc_> Hello all. I got a USB key that takes forever to mount, like several minutes, it's FAT formated. Any advice, is it the device or Ubuntu's fault ? Thanks.
<edeca> I haven't got my ubuntu laptop on
<edeca> _Narc_: Anything in dmesg about it?
<edeca> _Narc_: If not, it's possibly just the device.  Try scanning the disk on a Windows box or copying your data off and recreating the fat filesystem
<issyl0> OK, thanks all!
<Guest79791> dr willis  i was attmping to change from 16 bit i/o to 32 bit
<Guest79791> and it deny reqeust
<Guest79791> using sudo
<Dr_Willis> Guest79791:  it may be because the info you are geting is wrong and it is 32bit allready
<_Narc_> edeca: Nothing really alarming in dmesg | tail and I already did that, formatting it under Windows
<Guest79791> http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-5031573.html
<SolarisBoy> /proc/sys/kernel/hostname
<Guest79791> hmm it is quite old
<obscurant1st> where is the loacation for the packages which are downloaded by apt-get in ubuntu?
<edeca> _Narc_: I've had similar when I've yanked them out without "safely ejecting" :)
<edeca> obscurant1st: You mean the cache?
<Dr_Willis> hdparm is getting more and more obsolete  -  ive not had to mess with it in years
<generic> can someone help me get shh *working*?
<SolarisBoy> :/var
<generic> Or do I have to do to get remote logins?
<edeca> obscurant1st: /var/cache/apt
<EgYPaRaDoX> why is it safer to use sudo than su?
<obscurant1st> edeca, ok, thx
<sebsebseb> Hi
<edeca> obscurant1st: The following might free up disk space: apt-get autoclean
<generic> ^^^ssh
<edeca> obscurant1st: But it removes any downloaded .dpkgs
<SolarisBoy> generic: if you haven't enabled it as a startup service or installed it and dont have remote console log in,,
<obscurant1st> edeca, i dont want to removeit
<SolarisBoy> then you wont be able to from remote
<Moat> so truecrypt and scramdisk are the two encryption programs?
<generic> SolarisBoy: I have it installed
<generic> and it is automatically started
<sebsebseb> EgYPaRaDoX: normalley you just sudo  when you want root for command line apps, or  gksudo for graphical, and don't need to use anything else
<_Narc_> edeca: Ya, I think so too :) But how to fix it now if formatting doesn't help ? Here's my dmesg | tail if you want to take a look - http://paste.ubuntu.com/380335/
<SolarisBoy> generic: so whats the problem?
<generic> SolarisBoy:  when i try to login in nothing happens
<edeca> _Narc_: That looks totally normal
<SolarisBoy> generic: do you mean it times out?
<sebsebseb> EgYPaRaDoX: and there's a way to get a root shell all the time, but you woudn't normalley have a reason to do that
<generic> SolarisBoy: no error, no output, it jsut stays there doing nothing
<Gryllida> Can a hostname of machine running Ubuntu be changed with GUI only, without commands?
<SolarisBoy> generic: try -v on your ssh line
<edeca> _Narc_: I would expect to see errors about it settling if the stick was dodgy
<SolarisBoy> generic: where are you ssh to and where are you?
<generic> SolarisBoy: okay then thats actually helped
<Moat> so truecrypt and scramdisk are the two encryption programs?
<generic> SolarisBoy: debug1: Connecting to gneric.ath.cx [76.122.53.142] port 22.
<SolarisBoy> ok so its not connected
<generic> it stays st that forever
<SolarisBoy> is this behind a firewall?
<generic> I can ping the host
<SolarisBoy> ok
<generic> no no the ports are fine
<_Narc_> edeca: I thought so. Yesterday it had a bad superblock alert but I achieved to format but now it takes 5 minutes to automount.
<nasso_> does anyone here have experience with encrypted partitions? i have 3 encrypted partitions with the same password, / , swap and /data. i to input two passwords (for / and swap) before the system boots and then the third password is prompted for but the boot doesnt stop. does anyone know how to make it wait for the third password?
<Realman23> hi all
<generic> I have ssh working on other boxes
<Gryllida> my question above, please notice it :/
<SolarisBoy> siptables running?
<Realman23> hi
<edeca> _Narc_: Hrrrrrm, it _could_ be the stick going faulty but fixing itself (they have a small amount of extra storage for bad blocks)
<edeca> _Narc_: And the host machine would know nothing about it
<sebsebseb> EgYPaRaDoX: hrm left soon after my messages and re joined, so maybe you didn't see them
<LaLeche> !info kubuntu-desktop 9.04
<edeca> _Narc_: Time to buy a new stick?  They are less than $10 nowadays ;)
<ubottu> '9.04' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<LaLeche> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.154 (karmic), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<generic> SolarisBoy: no, this is a frsh install
<LaLeche> !info kde-base
<ubottu> Package kde-base does not exist in karmic
<LaLeche> !info kde-core
<ubottu> Package kde-core does not exist in karmic
<_Narc_> edeca: The strange thing is that it's brand new. I bought it yesterday :)
<SolarisBoy> ok is the host possibly experiencing very high loads then?
<edeca> _Narc_: Hrm, that's bad then!
<generic> no, im the host
<_Narc_> edeca: So you think it's a faulty device ?
<SolarisBoy> no the host... as in the node running SSH
<edeca> _Narc_: I dunno, it could be.  That's not normal.  Have you got another machine to try it on?
<SolarisBoy> TCP/IP can become unresponsive under high loads
<_Narc_> Ya. I tested it on Win, it mounts quickly
<generic> SolarisBoy: how can i restart the service?
<generic> sshd i mean
<_Narc_> But I'll try on my other Ubuntu box, thanks for your help anyway
<Gryllida> my question, please notice it :/ Can a hostname of machine running Ubuntu be changed with GUI only, without commands?
<SolarisBoy> generic: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<SolarisBoy> or service ssh restart
<SolarisBoy> what type of address is that host using? static or DHCP?
<fakeer> Planning to switch to a rolling-release (at least to see how  it feels). Fellow Ubuntu users, what do you suggest? Or is there a way I can have the semi-rolling release feel in Ubuntu??
<korki> hello
<Yautja_Cetanu> Could someone point me in the right direction to get advice on how to set up a virtual host on a different port for apache2? I don't have dns or virtual ips
<SolarisBoy> Yautja_Cetanu: you can simply de<VirtualHost *:80>
<SolarisBoy> oops
<SolarisBoy> <VirtualHost *:80>
<cmpsalvestrini> Good morning in the morning
<_Narc_> edeca: Ok, I don't get it, it mounts instantly on my older box, also running Karmic. :/
<SolarisBoy> time to rest =)
<Moat> can someone help me install scramdisk
<Moat> ?
<SolarisBoy> scramdisk?
<edeca> _Narc_: Hm, could either be your hardware or karmic then I guess!
<cmpsalvestrini> _Narc_: what is it that you're trying to mount
<Oivey> does anyone know if i can make a bootable 128mb thumb drive of ubuntu?
<Moat> yes scramdisk solarisboy
<SolarisBoy> Moat: http://www.saout.de/misc/dm-crypt/
<_Narc_> cmpsalvestrini: a USB key, FAT formatted. It takes like 5 minutes to mount on my first Ubuntu box and mounts instantly on the other one ...
<SolarisBoy> i dont know about scram disk you can use devmapper to implement encrypted block devs
<Moat> riiight
<generic> SolarisBoy: thx i restarted it and it working now
<Moat> does truecrypt work for ubuntu 9.10?
<SolarisBoy> generic: sweet ness what was wrong?
<LaLeche> !info kdm
<ubottu> kdm (source: kdebase-workspace): KDE Display Manager for X11. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu7.1 (karmic), package size 1747 kB, installed size 4064 kB
<IdleOne> Moat: just download the .deb file and double click it
<LaLeche> !info kdm 9.10
<ubottu> '9.10' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<generic> SolarisBoy: probably traffic...
<LaLeche> !info kdm hardy
<generic> other than that i have no real answer
<LaLeche> is it possible to combine Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<generic> thanks again though.
<LaLeche> to have both Gnome and KDE ?
<Dr_Willis> LaLeche:  trivial to do that
<Dr_Willis> LaLeche:  install kubuntu-dektop packagte   done
<ubottu> kdm (source: kdebase): X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy2 (hardy), package size 609 kB, installed size 1572 kB
<LaLeche> ok thx
<SolarisBoy> generic which is why i asked is the host under high loads...
<cmpsalvestrini> _Narc_: Usually such problems are related either with the kernel driver or maybe there's a .conf problem somewhere? I've never had mounting issues with ubu except when it fsck's an usb stick that I insert, then it's where it gets a bit slow.
<Moat> Idleone
<Moat> what kind of truecrypt do i get
<Moat> i run ubuntu 9.10 on 32bit
<jeeez> are there any plugins for firefox that'll help reduce my mouse usage?
<Gryllida> jeeez, hang on
<_Narc_> cmpsalvestrini: Ya, it's slow too. But why on the first box and not the other ? Could it be a permission problem or something like that ? Which conf files can I check ?
<Gryllida> jeez, irc://moznet/firefox
<Gryllida> jeeez, irc://moznet/firefox
<jeeez> Gryllida: thanks!
<Skaba1> co porabiacie
<guest1w33> hey i cant find anywhere to find help for an ttdsi does anyone have one
<Skaba1> Who is from Poland?
<edeca> Skaba1: Polish people
<cmpsalvestrini> _Narc_: Try finding a way to disable fsck on insertion, that may make it more zippy. As for which .conf files manage that, I've yet to find them...
<Skaba1> yes
<Myrtti> !pl | Skaba1
<ubottu> Skaba1: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<SolarisBoy> my friend at work is from poland =)
<_Narc_> cmpsalvestrini: OK, thanks, I'll check that
<SolarisBoy> cmpsalvestrini: fstab?
<cmpsalvestrini> _Narc_: np bro, glad I could point you somewhere
<Moat> I wanna download truecrypt, I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and running 32bit, what do i download?
<cmpsalvestrini> SolarisBoy: I thought it was /etc/fstab too, maybe it needs to be tweaked for not fsck'ing USB sticks on insertion...
<edeca> Moat: www.truecrypt.org has packages
<Moat> which one?
<IdleOne> Moat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1190053
<cmpsalvestrini> SolarisBoy: Speaking of Solaris, may I DCC? I got a question abt OpenSolaris
<rascal999> is it possible to netboot the squashfs on the livecd uncompressed?
<IdleOne> Moat: you want to download the x86 version if you are running 32bit
<deserteagle> good morning!
<Gryllida> good morning
<deserteagle> :D
<deserteagle> quick question: why does Rox-filer and file-roller (archive manager) show the wrong file size?
<deserteagle> i'm downloading something through bittorrent, it says the d/l is barely 20% done... yet both apps show the file as complete
<deserteagle> both in file size and after having done an integrity test on it
<cmpsalvestrini> deserteagle: probably the file is corrrupted, have you checked CRC?  Also, torrent downloads work in parts, you get the full file size reported but it will not be "truly"that size until the download finishes.
<Advo> Hi there, if a program has made a directory called: full-20100220.084714.936  is that just "full-" plus a GMT timestamp? if so, is there any way I can generate that myself? ie if i ran now it would make name something full-"current timestamp as GMT with milliseconds"?
<erUSUL> deserteagle: probably the torrent app reserved the space for the file upfront. that's why it is full size in the filesystem
<deserteagle> cmpsalvestrini, ooooh i see, so it physically occupies that much space?
<green_lantern> hello... I am going to set up a home server with 8.04 server and I would like to attach the printer.  I will have windows computers on the network as well- will cups do the job?
<deserteagle> erUSUL, gotcha! :D thank you guys
<erUSUL> Advo: man date
<cmpsalvestrini> deserteagle: yw mate
<Dr_Willis> deserteagle:  thats a option with some torrent clients. also some can append a extension to the end to show the file is not done yet
<erUSUL> deserteagle: that reduces the chance for file fagmentation
<deserteagle> makes sense
<Advo> if ive got a pc with one HD in(running ubuntu) and /opt/ is 200G, is it easy enough to add another harddrive, and sort of add that to /opt/ so if i add a new 200g hd, it would make /opt 400G or isnt that possible?
<deserteagle> Dr_Willis, ooh nice! i'll look into that, thank you :)
<erUSUL> Advo: you can make a lvm volume with both drives and mount that as /opt/
<Advo> erUSUL will that cause problems with the existing /opt dir? as i cant afford to lose the data on there? i just need to somehow increase the space :S
<santantonio> #irc.onlinegamesnet.net
<deserteagle> Advo, back it up, do what he said, then slap the data back on
<erUSUL> Advo: really dunno; just giving pointers on how to achieve what you want. you will have to research a little yourself.
<Advo> deserteagle its really not that easy
<Moat> Idleone I got the x86version, nothing happened
<IdleOne> Moat: now follow the install instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1190053
<green_lantern> quit
<Moat> uhh IdleOne I don't understand
<Moat> what should I put in?
<Zuz|Home> anyone know about wubi?  I installed it but im still not seeing the option to switch to Ubuntu when I start the computer
<green_lantern> exit
<green_lantern> quit
<deserteagle> green_lantern, it's /quit
<IdleOne> green_lantern: /quit
<Maian> Hi
<erUSUL> Advo: i do not think is possible to use lvm after the fact ... you will have to find another way. like mounting the new partition inside the /opt/ hierarchy or something like that
<deserteagle> hi :)
<|el_nazista|> hi all, i've problem with TV tuner (PCTV TVCenter) on ubuntu 9.10 (2.6.31-19-generic). "saa7133[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]" but tvtime not work ((
<Advo> erUSUL can you do that though?
<Maian> Wow, actually got this chat working. :)
<Zuz|Home> the funny thing is that i installed on another machine last night and worked fine, on this one doesnt seem to have worked at all
<IdleOne> Moat: sudo tar xzvf truecrypt-6.2a-ubuntu-x86.tar.gz ( remember you might have to edit that command to reflect the actual name of the file you downloaded )
<|el_nazista|> if someone is ready to help, then I will give details in private
<blakkheim> !pm |
<ubottu> : Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<uday> How do i install a intex TV tuner card
<uday> I am very new to ubuntu and only know to use a little of it.
<uday> I have a intex tv tuner card with FM.
<uday> how do i add this as my hardware
<uday> i wa earlier using windows XP and i also have drivers for XP and inter video Win DVR application for viewing TV on XP.
<FloodBot2> uday: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uday> But on ubuntu how do i see TV and how do i install the card.
<Zuz|Home> hmm try pastebin?
<Zuz|Home> can anyone help with a wubi issue?
<IdleOne> Zuz|Home: ask and we shall see
<uday> How do i install a intex TV tuner card
<Zuz|Home>   I installed it but im still not seeing the option to switch to Ubuntu when I start the computer
<computa_mike> hi  - I have  a question about theming ubuntu - I've created a icon pack for Ubuntu - I'm going to link it to a theme.  I've tried installing the genoid theme, but it doesn't show as an option under appearance - it shows as custom.  Am i doing something wrong?
<Zuz|Home> seems like the boot loader wasnt changed
<uday> How do i install a intex TV tuner card
<|el_nazista|> heh, how to install pci tv-card on chipset "Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder"?
<uday> yes
<KaffeeJunky123> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1411121 can anyone help me with my keyboard problem? detailed description is in this thread
<Guest_47254>   |el_nazista| the pc TV cards are rubbish dont buy cheap ones
<Guest_47254>   you need to use a powerful RF pre-amp or dont bother
<tana-lab> who's the maintainer for the ren'py packages?
<kareneliot_> hey all. I'm proud to say I've released my second music album using only LMMS and Ubuntu.
<computa_mike> kareneliot_: cool!
<Guest_47254>   TV cards all MADE in CHINA cheap junk bs
<uday> i dont know where this was made
<uday> in 2006
<kareneliot_> "The end of the Word": download there: http://www.4shared.com/file/148758943/96deccd8/MMPCV_The_End_of_The_Word_2009.html?s=1
<Moat> IdleOne it isn't working
<computa_mike> kareneliot_: I'm going to download it now...
<hannes815> can someone tell me how to setup Dual Head for Intel Graphics with compiz in karmic
<IdleOne> Moat: what isn't working exactly
<kareneliot_> computa_mike, thanks :)
<_Narc_> Hello all. I got a USB key behaving slowly on one of my Ubuntu box (takes a long time to mount, slow transfer) but not on the other one. How could I "reinitialize" it so it doesn't remember my key and start from scratch with it ? Is it a permission problem, driver, some conf files ...? both boxes use Karmic. Thanks.
<Moat> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m436faed7 this isn't working
<WiW> Is there a reason to believe my Linux-on-a-stick will only boot from one USB port and not the other (even if the other is working, and it even booted from there once before)?
<nathan7> _Narc_: USB hub speed?
<nathan7> _Narc_: Try plugging it in the back
<kareneliot_> computa_mike, and this is the first one: http://www.4shared.com/file/121579524/8bb9dec3/MMPCV_Berer_N_Nada_2009_Creati.html?s=1
<soreau> hannes815: Can you not do it with sys>prefs>display ?
<_Narc_> nathan7: I did, it's the same. Still takes too long to mount. I think they're all 2.0 anyway
<computa_mike> kareneliot_: Do Canonical look for success stories ...  like  a Made with Ubuntu?
<nathan7> _Narc_: Try a lsusb
<hannes815> soreau: if compiz is running (not on "none") and i plug in a second monitor, the x-server freezes...
<IdleOne> Moat: first you need to cd to the dir where you saved the file, so if you saved to Desktop type cd Desktop then run that tar command
<Darks7ar> hi. does anyone know how to get access to my card reader. it's built-in my laptop
<rawi> yap
<Moat> k..
<Moat> lemme see where i saved it
<Darks7ar> rawi: how?
<soreau> hannes815: what happens if you plugin the second monitor first, then try to activate compiz?
<cmpsalvestrini> Darks7ar: is it an SD card reader?
<kareneliot_> computa_mike, I have many success stories with Ubuntu :)
<_Narc_> nathan7: Ok, I did, I can see my key listed, what should I look for ?
<computa_mike> kareneliot_: i hear that..
<Darks7ar> cmpsalvestrini: yes
<Darks7ar> not only for SD but i want to read from sd card
<Moat> I saved it to my home folder
<Moat> so what do i do?
<|el_nazista|> =))) "the pc TV cards are rubbish dont buy cheap ones", heh, who can give me money to buy this rubbish =)
<Darks7ar> cmpsalvestrini: do u have something in mind?
<cmpsalvestrini> Darkst7ar: SD card readers are an ongoing PITR for linux, I was lucky that on my laptop the builtin SD reader worked OOB with ubu 9.10
<ubuntujenkins> does any one know if changing the resolution with xrandr is possible with an ati card? I don't own one to find out.
<hannes815> soreau: if compiz is deactevated and i can plug in the second monitor, trying to run compiz --replace or trying to switch it on in the menues, it doesn't work, presenting a error:"Desktop effects could not be enabled" and if you tell me how to paste console-text i'll give you that.
<tana-lab> what do I do, if a package installs okay, however the application installed is broken?
<soreau> hannes815: Use pastebin.com
<Darks7ar> cmpsalvestrini: can u give an example of the name of the device. is it /dev/sdb?
<Moat> IdleOne I saved the thing to my home folder, so what do i put in?
<cmpsalvestrini> Darks7ar: I had in mind a module search on google for your sd readre
<kareneliot_> computa_mike, do you do some music?
<cmpsalvestrini> Darkst7ar: I'm not at my ubu box atm
<IdleOne> Moat: cd /home/your_user_name
<Darks7ar> cmpsalvestrini: ok. 10x
<mongoosedog> hello all
<nathan7> _Narc_: unplug usb stick and check hub speeds.
<Moat> how do i check my username IDLEone
<psycho_oreos> Moat, id
<Nemykal> Hi, could someone pastebin their menu.list/grub.conf? Just wanna see how I can make booting more quiet (I'm on gentoo, on my laptop)
<psycho_oreos> Moat, you can also simply do cd ~
<hannes815> soreau: there you go.
<IdleOne> moat type id in the terminal
<Moat> done
<blakkheim> psycho_oreos: or just cd
<computa_mike> kareneliot_: I've had  play hydrogen and ardour - my equipment just ain't up to scratch - plus I'm not very good at it
<PianoPete> nasso_: just saw your msg.   there is a known bug in Karmic (see launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/484272
<PianoPete> ) where gdm is gobbling up keystrokes instead of he console seeing them as your passphrase. Could this be your problem ?
 * Zuz|Home is still trying to find someone to help him get wubi to work properly, wubi installed but when the computer is restarted there is no option to select windows xp or ubuntu. Can anyone help me fix this?
<soreau> hannes815: You have to post the link it gives you back here
<psycho_oreos> blakkheim, I don't think cd will change your pwd to your home directory :)
<blakkheim> Zuz|Home: try a real installation
<blakkheim> psycho_oreos: try it
<computa_mike> kareneliot_: I was planning to record against the free backing tracks that you can download from the net (guitar)
<_Narc_> nathan7: Ok, thanks, I'll explore that
<hannes815> http://pastebin.com/m764a8a64 that one? soreau?
<psycho_oreos> blakkheim, ahh that works :) good to know new ways thanks
<Zuz|Home> Blakheim, I dont have a cd burner not ubuntu CDs  :(
<tana-lab> Nemykal: timeout 5
<tana-lab> default 0
<blakkheim> Zuz|Home: usb drive?
<hannes815> soreau: sorry, kinda new ;)
<Zuz|Home> nope
<zetheroo> Zuz|Home: can you boot into windows xp at all?
<soreau> hannes815: That is ok. Here is the problem: Checking screen 1Comparing resolution (2560x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Failed.
<computa_mike> kareneliot_: 27% downloaded
<Zuz|Home> yes
<soreau> hannes815: So can you show the output of xrandr?
<zetheroo> Zuz|Home: yes to me?
<Zuz|Home> yes zetheroo
<tana-lab> at the top of your grub.conf
<cmpsalvestrini> Best path is to install ubu on its own, preferably without double-booting, and virtualize a windows box for those windows programs that don't have a gnu/linux equivalent
<zetheroo> Zuz|Home: when you boot into Windows do you notice any change to your hard drive sizes?
<kareneliot_> computa_mike, i havent equipment. lol I've done all with mouse and keyboard.
<soreau> hannes815: Actually, what is the output of:  glxinfo -l|grep max_texture_size
<hannes815> soreau: how? i think i'm using arandr right now (tried with grandr, xrandr, and arandr) so i don't necessarily now
<kareneliot_> computa_mike, LMMS is great :)
<Nemykal> tana-lab: Already got the equivalents; I just want to see a ubuntu example grub.conf so I can grab the quiet / splash commands
<computa_mike> kareneliot_: what's lmms?
<kareneliot_> computa_mike: and Ubuntu gives me happyness with no crashes!
<johan_> ujuj
<cheem-elegant> hi all, mysql server not running after upgrading from jaunty to karmic. i have checked forums and also applied changes but no success till now.. it is very annoying
<uday> How do i install a intex TV tuner card
<Nemykal> So can anyone quickly pastebin their /boot/grub/menu.lst for me?
<WiW> Somebody please help me. I'm trying to run Ubuntu (made with LinuxLive USB Creator 2.4), and it keeps getting stuck after that bit where it loads the essential drivers, runs those scripts and sets up a live user session/profile/whatever it's called. Then the screen goes blank and I get a blinking cursor...
<Zuz|Home> zetheroo, yes I see ubuntu installed, its on the add/remove software, it has the 30gb space I gave, cmpsalvestrini, im not sure if you were saying that to me, but I do already have an ubuntu machine, this is my windows machine but I want to have ubuntu for fun
<computa_mike> kareneliot_: yeah - i love ubuntu
<saganbyte> i m trying to look for gimpshop but the only link i m getting is a rapidshare page which is too crowded to allow me a download... any suggestions how i can get gimpshop on ubuntu?
<WiW> I tried rebuilding Ubuntu on the USB, but no avail.
<zetheroo> Zuz|Home: ok so you want to run Ubuntu from within Windows and not dual boot?
<kareneliot_> computa_mike, Linux MultiMedia Studio: a sequencer similar to Fruity Loops Studio. http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
<soreau> hannes815: Just show the output of:  glxinfo -l|grep max_texture_size
<mongoosedog> just wondering if any one can help me? i've tried to intall ubuntu 9.10 and dual boot it with windows vista, the both boot up, vista runs fine but ubuntu freezes, it let me play a game of tetris, but trying to set up empathy it froze, trying to start firefox it froze again, next time it let me start firefox, the froze when i typed in the google search box? it's my first time with ubuntu some i'm pretty clueless
<computa_mike> kareneliot_: I'm downloading it right now...
<Zuz|Home> zetheroo, no, i want to dual boot, im using "wubi" to do it, I actually used that on my little cousins windows 2000 computer last night and It workd flawless
<hannes815> soreau: sorry, i really don't know where to look, how to get this information :(
<zetheroo> Zuz|Home: I thought Wubi enabled Ubuntu to be installed within Windows as any other application would be installed
<soreau> hannes815: In your terminal where you ran compiz
<WiW> Am I asking the wrong questions, because it seems I can't get support on this channel at all...
<kareneliot_> computa_mike, LMMS is in development... its not a FL Studio at all... but I dont need FL Studio now :)
<Zuz|Home> zetheroo, something like that, but you still dual boot  :)
<soreau> ribot is pmming spam
<kasun> hello,
<zetheroo> what is ribot?
<soreau> ! ops | ribot
<ribot> sorry i was making script
<ubottu> ribot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<computa_mike> i just had rbot spamming me about a serial
<hannes815> soreau: http://pastebin.com/d13e5442
<cmpsalvestrini> Zuz|Home: Win Vista is notoriously prickly about its bootloader, it's a real PITR to have it dualboot. That's one of the reasons why I chose to go the linux way in all my machines (well except for an ati based laptop)
<Zuz|Home> zetheroo, my problem is that it didnt change the boot loader, so im not getting the options to switch to ubuntu
<computa_mike> ubottu ribot
<WiW> Alright, thanks. I give up on Ubuntu.
<soreau> hannes815: Oh sorry, I meant grep -i max_texture_size
<kasun> can anybody tel me how to reload /etc/resolv.conf file
<zetheroo> can someone confirm if Wubi allows you do dual boot ... I thought it installs Ubuntu INSIDE of Windows ...
<tana-lab> Nemykal: http://grub.enbug.org/grub.cfg
<soreau> hannes815: Or use MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<Zuz|Home> cmpsalvestrini, you might be right, but im on XP
<tyfon> anyone know how to install ubuntu in text-mode only (like via serial console and no vga output)
<GSF1200S> hey whats the symbol thats used to tell firefox to open link X
<GSF1200S> almost like the $ sign
<zetheroo> Zuz|Home: oh, so no GRUB
<tyfon> the grub interface defaults to graphics output for some reason
<cmpsalvestrini> Zuz|Home: I think wubi does not truly allow dualboot
<GSF1200S> im trying to write a simple script to get Tbird to open FF to a web link I click
<computa_mike> guys - what's this ribot?
<hannes815> soreau: takes a while ;)
<kasun> <zetheroo> wubi allows dual boot. yes its true, it installs under windows but gives the capability for dual boot
<ikonia> he's gone
<soreau> hannes815: Start a new terminal and run:  glxinfo -l | grep -i max_texture_size
<kareneliot_> tyfon, I think you need to download and use the "Alternate" version of Ubuntu.
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<tyfon> hmm
<MenZa> lorenzo_: /join #ubuntu-it :)
<tyfon> maybe the mini.iso isn't correct afterall :p
<zetheroo> kasun: ok cool
<kasun> <zetheroo> it edits windows bootloader
<rabbi1> i got lots of fonts in my windows/fonts how do i embed it in to linux?
<hannes815> soreau: GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 2048
<nasso_> PianoPete, thanks! fixed it with bootwait
<MenZa> rabbi1: You can install them in ~/.fonts, then run < sudo fc-cache -r > to reload your font cache.
<nasso_> PianoPete, im looking for a way to mount all partitions with just one password now
<rabbi1> MenZa: install mean copy paste with do ?
<MenZa> rabbi1: Correct. Just drop them in there.
<cmpsalvestrini> well guys it's been fun but... time to hit the rays
<soreau> hannes815: Ok, that is the maximum total resolution size you can start compiz 0.8 in any dimension. So for example, 1024x768 for both screens would work, but not 1280x1024
<Zuz|Home> cmpsalvestrini, what ever it truly does, I installed it on a windows 2000 last night, worked really nice, everytime we restarted the machine we had the option of selecting windows 2000 or ubuntu, it booted straight to that OS when we selected and I loved it... I just want to get wubi to work on my machine, can you help?
<soreau> hannes815: This is a graphics chipset hardware limit btw
<kareneliot_> tyfon, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<tyfon> yeah im downloading it :9
<cmpsalvestrini> sorry, never used wubi Zuz, always did either a dualboot with windows or an all-ubuntu installation.
<hannes815> soreau: so how would i do that and what resolution do i wanna use?
<tyfon> i just figured it would work with the netboot installer too
<kasun> hello, can anybody tel me how to reload /etc/resolv.conf file???
<tana-lab> what do I do, if a package installs okay, however the application installed is broken?
<ikonia> kasun: it's real time
<jrib> GSF1200S: why are you writing a script at all?  There shouldn't be any need to
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: apt-get -f
<kasun> ikonia, what do you mean by real time?
<soreau> hannes815: Just try setting both screens to 1024x<anything> and compiz should be able to start
<ikonia> kasun: it's parsed real time
<hannes815> soreau: cool, i'll try it out. is that hardware limit supposed to be driver-fixed or permanent?
<GSF1200S> jrib: im on seperate X sessions- firefox has a lock on the existing process. I have to run a script to go to DISPLAY=:0.0 Firefox... but I dont know the operand or whatever to tell thunderbird to insert its link
<SolarisBoy> how is 9.04 support for i7 processor?
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: apt-get install -f
<kareneliot_> computa_mike, in leavin.
<soreau> hannes815: Alternatively you can start compiz like this but it will probably cause problems:  SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz
<ikonia> soreau: fine
<tana-lab> PingFloyd: there are no broken dependencies that apt-get can tell
<soreau> ikonia: Thanks! :)
<kareneliot_> computa_mike, tyfon: good bye and nice days!
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: you would   apt-get install -f package
<kasun> ikonia, okay thanks.
<jrib> GSF1200S: just pass the arguments directly to the firefox command
<tana-lab> as the package dependencies are installed too
<GSF1200S> jrib: how so?
<ikonia> soreau: sorry, that was meant for SolarisBoy
<kareneliot_> hey all: $cd heart  $apt-get install anarchism
<ikonia> SolarisBoy: support is fine
<soreau> hannes815: The hardware limit I believe is fixed in software with compiz-0.9
<chartoin> I am having a bit of a problem. I get and error saying libreadline.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kareneliot_> :)
<jrib> GSF1200S: "$@" presumably
<tana-lab> PingFloyd: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<soreau> ikonia: I know, Im just poking fun at you ;)
<EgYPaRaDoX> is it possible to change dependencies?
<ikonia> EgYPaRaDoX: not without rebuilding a package
<GSF1200S> jrib: haha man, i dont know what the hell im doing... tryin
<chartoin> Please help me
<chartoin> I am having a bit of a problem. I get and error saying libreadline.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ikonia> chartoin: doing what ?
<ninja> hello. have installed xubuntu 9.10. I am having problems getting codecs for playing avi and mkv files. any suggestions?
<jrib> GSF1200S: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<tana-lab> PingFloyd: the program segfaults with: Fatal Python error: (pygame parachute) Segmentation Fault
<chartoin> I am trying to run a Yahoo TV widget simulator
<GSF1200S> jrib: thanks
<ikonia> chartoin: ok, so it's complaining that a libraray it needs, is not on your system
<_Narc_> Hello. Sorry to ask again. Any idea why my 16 GB USB key takes forever to mount (or doesn't mount at all) on my first Ubuntu box and mounts instantly on Win and my other Karmic box ? Thanks a lot.
<umang> ninja, Have you tried installing ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: that error may or may not have to do with broken dependencies then
<chartoin> I tried apt-get install libreadline5
<soreau> chartoin: You probably need to install the libreadline5 package
<gautham> whats the best way to download offline updates and packages for ubuntu ?
<chartoin> its installed
<tana-lab> indeed, it's the package that's broken
<soreau> chartoin: What is giving you this message?
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: likely the actual build of that particular package
<umang> gautham, A download script from Synaptic Package Manager.
<chartoin> soreau, When I run the simulator, it opens up a terminal
<ninja> umang: this is the first time I have tried linux. I am ashamed to say, I do not know how to do that.
<gautham> umang: any link or howto ?
<chartoin> soreau, I get the error in the terminal
<tana-lab> the maintainer of the packages is: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<ikonia> chartoin: because it can't find the libarary
<Darks7ar> ubuntu can't work with my card reader. when i plug in sd card dmesg says:[ 3234.064068] usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<Darks7ar> [ 3234.207296] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: where did you get the package from?
<tana-lab> but that seems to be a catch all
<umang> gautham, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript
<chartoin> so what should I do?
<soreau> chartoin: What is the output of:  ls /lib/libreadline.so.5
<Darks7ar> what to do?
<ikonia> chartoin: see if the library is on your system first of all
<tana-lab> PingFloyd: karamic repo
<sebsebseb> ninja: open the terminal and then  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sebsebseb> ninja: and hit enter
<chartoin> soreau, chartoin@Iris:~$ ls /lib/libreadline5.so
<chartoin> ls: cannot access /lib/libreadline5.so: No such file or directory
<ikonia> chartoin: ok, so there is the problem the files not there
<tana-lab> *karmic
<soreau> chartoin: Which version of ubuntu is this?
<chartoin> soreau, 9.10
<soreau> chartoin: You probably need to reinstall the libreadline5 package then. Remove it first, then reinstall it.
<umang> ninja, Use Synaptic package manager to install a package called ubuntu-restricted-extras. To reach that package fast, just click on any package, and start typing ubuntu-restric... and it will get selected. Click it chose to install. Then click OK and Apply.
<chartoin> soreau, Okay
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: looks like it's an actual issue with the game itself http://www.pygame.org/project/455/
<umang> ninja, Warning: It is not a small download (~30MB to 70MB)
 * tana-lab nods
<Darks7ar> guys is there a way of installing new module without compiling new kernel
<tana-lab> but it's works on my gentoo
<Dr_Willis_> Darks7ar:  ive done that.. years ago. so yes its possible
<tana-lab> so it's this version that's broken
<Darks7ar> Dr_Willis_: will u help me?
<ninja> cannot find it. size is no problem 40/10 mbit conn.
<tana-lab> I could do a source install however it'll just clutter up the system
<chartoin> soreau, ikonia, thanks a lot guys
<chartoin> that worked
<soreau> Darks7ar: Yes, you can build kernel modules out-of-tree without building the kernel
<chartoin> You are geniuses
<soreau> chartoin: NP
<Dr_Willis_> Darks7ar:  Last i did it was proerly over 5 yrs ago. so i doubt if i can help much,
<dizzycat> ninja: it's in the ubuntu software center
<Darks7ar> soreau: can u help me
<umang> ninja, do you know how to use the terminal?
<Dr_Willis_> Darks7ar:  got the soruce. confoguired what modules to build.. and ran some command that made them.. that was all i rember.
<umang> ninja, (just how to open it is enough)
<soreau> Darks7ar: Perhaps. First, what module is it and why do you want to install it?
<hannes8151> soreau: it kinda worked :( it prsented the same error "desktop effects can't be enabled" but with console it activated, but the whole screen went black except for the cursor.
<phong_> hi
<phong_> i have question, how to do a command update
<hannes8151> soreau: so what's still wrong?
<tana-lab> or could I make a working dep package and install that?
<phong_> sudo apt-get udate ??
<soreau> hannes8151: What did you do exactly?
<tana-lab> never tried that yet
<blakkheim> phong_: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<Darks7ar> soreau: its ehci_hcd i want to install it because my card reader doesn't work.
<dr0id> anyone having any idea how I can get mysql workbench on linux-ubuntu 9.04
<soreau> Darks7ar: Did you find some source code for it?
<ninja> found it. downloading now. thanks
<Darks7ar> soreau: im not sure if thats the problem but dmesg gives the following when i put my sd card:[ 3234.064068] usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<Darks7ar> [ 3234.207296] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<hannes8151> soreau: terminal : compiz --replace after i switched both resolutions to 1024x768
<umang> ninja, You're welcome. :)
<dizzycat> ninja : you're welcome
<soreau> hannes8151: Hmmm.. that is strange..
<Darks7ar> soreau: no i havent searched yet because i didn't know if it was possible
<phong_> blakkheim, got itt hanks
<militant> i'm curious.  any reason ubuntu defaults to a swappiness of 60 specifically?
<umang> gautham, did you find what you were looking for?
<dr0id> anyone having any idea how I can get mysql workbench on linux-ubuntu 9.04
<soreau> Darks7ar: My guess is there is likely some other problem. What specific problem are you having with the sd card reader?
<ninja> also get the error message "HAL daemon is not running upon startup. any ideas?
<tana-lab> how do one make a dep package
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: yeah, you could try the deb-src pkg and see if you have better luck
<gautham> umang: not yet. problem is I have a laptop with ubuntu which needs to be updated and a desktop with windowsxp and archlinux which has internet
<JulioNeto> hi all
<umang> gautham, That's find. Almost any linux has wget. If not, use DownloadThemAll on Windows
<Darks7ar> soreau: it just doesn't work. its builtin. i bought new notebook recently.
<ajah> i tried to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu ( ubuntu installed first) but when i set up menu.lst and try to boot windows from grub menu it says BOOTMGR missing Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart any suggestions ?
<gautham> and I want kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, lxde, icewm, ubuntu-studio-desktop packages downloaded
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: see apt-get build-dep in the manpage, about your dependency question
<computa_mike> Hi guys - I have a question about insalling themes under ubuntu.  I've tried installing the Genoid theme - it's a gtk theme to look like android.  It installs the widget graphics ok, but once it is applied it appears as Custom on the list - I would have thought that installing a theme would make it visible on the appearance screen. Am I doing something wrong?
<gautham> along with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<soreau> Darks7ar: Can you show the information about it from lsusb?
<gautham> umang: can I get updated packages ?
<Grufle> how do I configure which input method Empathy uses in Karmic? The internal mic on my Acer aspire one works (so so) in skype but not in empathy. I've removed pulseaudio and installed alsa instead just to get the mic working somewhat
<hannes8151> soreau: you got any more ideas? you know when compiz 0.9 is out?
<Grufle> only program the mic worked in with pulseaudio was sound recorder
<umang> gautham, Oh. I get your point. Let me check
<Darks7ar> soreau: how do i find it in lsusb?
<soreau> Darks7ar: Just type lsusb in your terminal
<GSF1200S> jrib: nice guide, and you were right.. $@ passed it through and it works no issue
<ajah> i tried to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu ( ubuntu installed first) but when i set up menu.lst and try to boot windows from grub menu it says BOOTMGR missing Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart any suggestions ?
<tana-lab> PingFloyd: I was thinking to fetch the newest tarball and compile it in a "sandbox"
<Darks7ar> its not usb connected its built in my notebook
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: yeah, that might be worth a shot
<soreau> hannes8151: I am not sure why it would be behaving this way because it should work. Maybe you can try asking in #compiz
<Darks7ar> soreau: i typed it in but how do i understand which exactly is the card readeer
<tana-lab> and then make a dep package from that... that last step is all I don't know about
<soreau> Darks7ar: Oh well, look at the output of lspci
<Darks7ar> ive already done that
<skaba> who gameing in china metin2
<Darks7ar> i've*
<tana-lab> PingFloyd: but you say apt-get build-dep's manpage has some guide lines?
<hannes8151> soreau: thank you.
<soreau> Darks7ar: I am trying to find out the model of this card reader
<skaba> Who from poland?
<umang> gautham, This page has a section on "Offline apt-get update", see if that helps. Might not be super simple, but check it out anyways. : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<Darks7ar> soreau: my notebook is acer extensa 5635zg
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: apt-get's manpage.  There's apt-get build-dep that you can use to bring in the build dependencies
<gautham> umang: part of my problem is the fact that the installation medium I used is not with me so I can't even live boot ubuntu
<tana-lab> ah right
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: generally the *-dev pkgs that have the needed headers for building said pkg
<tana-lab> I did that for koffice
<soreau> Darks7ar: Ok when you put in your sd card and look at the dmesg output, does it say anything about a /dev/ node?
<umang> gautham, Sorry, didn't get you there. Where does the CD come into this?
<tana-lab> :) indeed
<JulioNeto> Guys I have a problem with firefox download windows: http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/869/downloadwindowproblem.jpg Do you have any ideia about why this thing is happeing?
<gautham> umang: if i need to boot ubuntu live
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: the upstream source has possibility to have different dependencies.  keep that in mind.
<tana-lab> but
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: if the upstream dev is good though, he'll list them
<Darks7ar> soreau: nope
<Darks7ar> soreau: http://pastebin.com/m30b4f616 here is lspci
<phong_> blakkheim, why alot of update with aptitude :)
<tana-lab> PingFloyd: but how do I make the deb package
<umang> gautham, No you don't need to do that. You said you have a computer with internet (with Win or some other linux installed). You can download the packages from there and then bring them back to you Ubuntu machine.
<Dr_Willis_> JulioNeto:  i just use a firefox extension that gets rid of that annoying download window and puts the info right above the status bar. Much handier
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: easiest way is with checkinstall
<blakkheim> phong_: maybe you haven't updated in a while
<phong_> blakkheim, it is still doing the update hahah
<gautham> umang: but how do I get list of updates ?
<tana-lab> iirc it's just a tar with some special files in it
<phong_> blakkheim, i just install ubuntu x64
<militant> man.  i'm amazed how much difference changing the swappiness makes
<theadmin> Can I embed HTML pages to GNOME desktop like in... ugh... Window$?
<blakkheim> phong_: ok
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: what's funny is I was going to recommend after you get upstream build all sorted out, to use checkinstall to make a deb pkg
<Dr_Willis_> JulioNeto:  could be the window manager some how rembering some set size.  No idea on what/fix/or other solutions however
<JulioNeto> Dr_Willis, it's a good idea... what's the plugin's name?
<umang> gautham, The psedo-repository method outlined in the link I gave you last.
<umang> gautham, end of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<Dr_Willis_> JulioNeto:  i forget. some download-bar or somthing.    let me look
<tana-lab> PingFloyd: checkinstall hmm... kay...
<umang> gautham, well, not exactly end, but towards the end. ;)
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: checkinstall is nice and easy which is fine for personal packages, but if you end up wanting to contribute the pkg to ubuntu/debian, you'll want to follow their packaging standards
<soreau> Darks7ar: If you dont receive any errors in dmesg and it said it found the card my guess would be that you just need to do something to access the device. I have never used an sd card reader or sd card before so I dont know exactly where you would look. Try searching google for sd card reader ubuntu
<Dr_Willis_> JulioNeto:  i forget. some download-statusbar
<Dr_Willis_> JulioNeto:  --> It says -->  download-statusbar
<jackbrown> Hey i installed my Webcam drivers and they seems to works correctly (also when i reboot the system) the only problem is that when the system goes suspended then it came back my camera won't works again is anybody able to help me ?
<tana-lab> PingFloyd: :) well I did have have that in mind at the end
<umang> gautham, You will need to create the repository like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository and then add it to your sources (as explained) then generate the download script and edit it.
<Darks7ar> soreau: dmesg gives error thats why i wanted to compile ehci_hcd module
<gautham> umang: whoa! sounds like a serious amount of work
<soreau> Darks7ar: What error?
<JulioNeto> Dr_Willis, tks ;)
<jackbrown>  installed my Webcam drivers and they seems to works correctly (also when i reboot the system) the only problem is that when the system goes suspended then it came back my camera won't works again is anybody able to help me ?
<theadmin> jackbrown: Do not repeat too often. If nobody here knows, nobody answers. Checking the forums at ubuntuforums.org while you wait might be a good idea.
<umang> gautham, It looked like that to me. But over the last couple of minutes, I've realized it isn't so much. Will take you five to ten minutes maybe. Download a couple of files, put them in a folder, add that folder to software sources and then do everything as usual (except you will need to do a find and replace on the download script).
<jackbrown> ok
<stylist> wot up
<gautham> umang: how can I download "only" the package list ? I mean the updated packages list ?
<Darks7ar> soreau: it wasn't error but message and i don't know why but i put it out and in and now i think it worked
<aad> cha`o aad
<aad> cha`o icho
<aad> cha`o shoonya
<NamCongtu> cha`o lewnidas_
<PianoPete> nasso_: I've only ever had /home encrypted I'm afraid.  I don't know of a way to enter thepassword just once. Sorry.
<NamCongtu> NamCongtu
<gautham> umang: My installation is a vanilla Ubuntu 9.10 and I am trying to get the latest versions of all packages onto it
<stylist> Hi people
<stylist> someone help me
<_Narc_> Sorry to ask again folks. Any idea why my 16 GB USB key takes forever to mount (or doesn't mount at all) on my first Ubuntu box and mounts instantly on Win and my other Karmic box ? Thanks a lot.
<umang> gautham, BTW: I haven't done this before, I'm just telling you everything as I read the wiki. It seems to make sense to me so I presume it will work. About the list, just a second.
<stylist> I install ubuntu 9.10 desktop i386
<gautham> umang: the method suggested seems like it only downloads the october 2009 versions of the packages
<theadmin> _Narc_: Might be something with the drivers, although doubt it.
<NamCongtu> cha`o edwinrea
<tana-lab> PingFloyd: thanks for the heads up, and suggestions
<theadmin> !it | NamCongtu
<edwinrea> hola amigos que tal
<ubottu> NamCongtu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<stylist> I install ubuntu 9.10 desktop i386  and my CRT would only show 640x480,   i installed the latest drivers from nvidias website, now the display is 1600x1200 BUT i seem to have no window manager, i can start a program but it has no border, no minimize maximise or close buttons in the top right hand corner, i cant move the window around
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: you're welcome
<NamCongtu> cha`o math_b
<NamCongtu> cha`o marnold
<NamCongtu> Ba^y gio*` la`  21:05:13  Saturday  20/02/2010
<stylist> How can I fix that?
<stylist> How can i have a window manager again
<umang> gautham, Oh you run ahead of me. Have you tried going to the karmic-updates and karmic-security folders also?
<umang> (if you are running karmic that is)
<NamCongtu> cha`o craigbass1976
<craigbass1976> Hey
<tana-lab> PingFloyd: maybe sid will get a new/updated package in a while ;D
<craigbass1976> I'm on hardy, and need to jump up to current.  I'm screwed, no?  Unless I want to wipe and reinstall...
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: yeah, that's another idea -- making your own backport
<_Narc_> theadmin: I read about that, some bug in the ehci_hcd module, but when I tried to modprobe it, it said "module  not found". Also, it's very strange cause both computers are running karmic.
<gautham> umang: no I only read the link you gave me and checked my laptop out a bit
<soreau> Darks7ar: Cool
<Darks7ar> soreau: yep cool but strange also :)
<PianoPete> guys - I have been using LUKS to create encrypted files which I can mount to keep sensitive data in. It is complex but made easier with the lfd shell script http://petaramesh.org/public/arc/projects/lfd/lfd. My question is, what is he recommended Ubuntu method for doing that these days ?
<gautham> umang: basically I realize that I need a way to first download package updates information from another computer onto my ubuntu machine
<PianoPete> s/he/the/
<umang> gautham, OK. So if you get the files they've asked you to (Release, Contents, etc) from the link provided (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/) then you can create a repository without having to download all the packages on your computer.
<Greyscale> Pidgin no longer appears in the system tray after a reinstall of it
<soreau> Darks7ar: Sure beats trying to compile some kernel code without building the kernel :P
<Greyscale> and it crashes at random
<Greyscale> Anyone had this issue?
<Darks7ar> :)
<theadmin> Greyscale: First - go to Tools - Preferences and enable the tray icon there (is it enabled already? it's disabled defaultly)
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: one thing I was thinking though, before go through all that trouble, you might go through the problem packages dependencies with a fine tooth comb, it could be a simple case of the pkg maintainer screwing up in putting the right depends in his control file
<Greyscale> Its gone and crashed again \o/
<jackbrown> nstalled my Webcam drivers and they seems to works correctly (also when i reboot the system) the only problem is that when the system goes suspended then it came back my camera won't works again is anybody able to help me ?
<wolfwalker_prime> Currently running Ubuntu 9.10.  How do you get that (deleted) (censored) (redacted) (expurgated) update manager to stop popping up?
<umang> gautham, Yes. You're right. So that information is stored in Release, Release.gpg and Contents-i386.gz in karmic/ karmic-updates/ and karmic-security/. Download for all of them.
<PingFloyd> tana-lab: and I've seen it where sometimes a program will simply segfault when there is a dependency missing
<umang> gautham, Sorry, am I running ahead?
<theadmin> wolfwalker_prime: Just a sec
<gautham> umang: nope you are not'
<gautham> I'm on it just wait a sec
<Greyscale> theadmin, well, that explains the missing icon, but not the continual crashing
<theadmin> Greyscale: Yeah, maybe it's somewhat unstable. Have no problems myself though
<wolfwalker_prime> And why does it even pop up at all in the last two versions?  Pop-up is a bad word these days, the icon at the top right that lit up orange was enough.
<Greyscale> Mhh
<umang> gautham, Yes. Those are the files that contain the package information. Put them on your Ubuntu machine and add those dirs as your software sources. Then your repository info is updated. After that you can create your download script
<tana-lab> PingFloyd: I'll check that as well
<theadmin> wolfwalker_prime: This can be returned. Some just didn't notice it
<erUSUL> jackbrown: put your module name in the MODULES variable in /etc/default/acpid
<gautham> umang: will try and report back in 5 mins
<umang> gautham, But the download script will have locations on your computer (because it assumes the whole repo is on your computer).
<nasso_> PianoPete, okay :( i have everything except /boot encrypted. sucks to have to type the password 3 times though
<gautham> but yeah idea is good
 * Zuz|Home is still trying to find someone to help him get wubi to work properly, wubi installed but when the computer is restarted there is no option to select windows xp or ubuntu. Can anyone help me fix this? I think there is a way to manually add wubi to the boot loader but i dont know why...
<umang> gautham, Yeah Sure
<theadmin> wolfwalker_prime: Run this to return it to tray-icon mode: gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<jackbrown>  erUSUL: how can i do that ?
<jackbrown> erUSUL: what command to check which module is running ?
<erUSUL> jackbrown: with a text editor. « gksudo gedit /etc/default/acpid »
<wolfwalker_prime> Thanks.
<PianoPete> wolfwalker_prime: it was a controversial change. Mark Shuttleworth 'mandated it' ccording to the Ubuntu UK podcast series 2 ep 1 or 2.
<erUSUL> jackbrown: lsmod
<PianoPete> nasso_: glad it works.  SUpposed to be fixed in lucid anway.
<jackbrown> acpid is an empty file
<wolfwalker_prime> Well how about it pops up every oh, say.......... two weeks?
<wolfwalker_prime> Instead of every two hours.
<gautham> umang: wait a sec, Am I not combining the 3 repos into one ? I think I need to have 3 different folders for mirroring each of the repositories
<tafkaz_73> hi i have following problem on my ubuntu karmic machine with pulse
<tafkaz_73> shm_unlink(/pulse-shm-1216269539) failed: Permission denied
<tafkaz_73> 2010-02-20 15:02:10.271 Deleting UPnP client...
<theadmin> wolfwalker_prime: It pops up when there are "critical security updates"
<nasso_> PianoPete, yeah. you cant be careful enough ;)
<tafkaz_73> anyone has any idea, what could be wrong?
<umang> gautham, I think so. So keep the three of them separately and add each one of them individually to your sources
<nathan7> tafkaz_73: everything
 * nathan7 hides
<erUSUL> jackbrown: sudo aptitude install acpid
<PianoPete> wolfwalker_prime: I thought it was supposed to pop up once a week if you hadn't run uodate or synaptic in the last 7 days
<tafkaz_73> nathan7:  ?
<nathan7> EVERYTHING could be wrong
<jackbrown> erUSUL: http://www.pastebin.com/d56b6394
<tafkaz_73> ah sorry. now i got you
<wolfwalker_prime> Well in 9.04 it popped up every five minutes or so.  9.10 it used to pop up every week, now it's popping up every day.
 * nathan7 pops wolfwalker_prime up
<jackbrown> sudo aptitude install acpid  uninstalling something
<tafkaz_73> well, i have sound and it seems working. the only prob i really have is that this error occurs, when using mythtv quite often. this makes myth very very slow actually
<erUSUL> jackbrown: the module is "uvcvideo" afaics
<Axius> how can I make  the terminal visible? it stays open for a few secounds and then disppears. what can I do? I use fluxbox.
<tafkaz_73> i tried to google the thing, but i found nothing
<tiger_> is there any way to load the kde version of ubuntu when you have the normal gnome version installed
<wolfwalker_prime> Ah well.  Thanks theadmin.
<theadmin> tiger_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
 * wolfwalker_prime grabs a 50 pound sledghammer, pops nathan7 down, tips his hat to the room in general and saunters out the door.
<PianoPete> wolfwalker_prime: have you got some PPAs in your apt sources file for something like chromium or firefox 3.6 ?
<tiger_> thats easy
<phong_> hi guys, sorry quick question how to  unzip the  .bz2
<phong_> in command
<tiger_> thanks theadmin
<jackbrown> erUSUL: Wait A minute my camera now isn't working cos i have been suspended, and i installed a r5u87x driver module, it's better me to reboo then run lsmod when camera is working ?
<phong_> tar -vxjf  ?
<erUSUL> jackbrown: yes
<jackbrown> i'll back in 1 minute wait please
<PianoPete> phong_: bunzip2
<jackbrown> tnx for helping
<nasso_> PianoPete, i dont understand how crypttab works, maybe you can help me there? how the hell can the system read from /etc/crypttab when / is encrypted? :)
<erUSUL> phong_: if it is a tar.bz2 ; yes
<erUSUL> phong_: if it is only bzip2 then use bunzip
 * nathan7 denies Access_Denied 
<PianoPete> nasso_: that's outside my expertise :-(  I only encrypt home.
<phong_> ok
<gautham> umang: I finished mirroring each repo into a folder. now time to actually try the thing out...
<umang> gautham, Yeah. Tell me if it works. (You may need to remove the other sources so that Ubuntu doesn't get stuck on them)
<watoo> #ubuntu-fr-meeting@freenode.org
<erUSUL> watoo: /j #ubuntu-fr-meeting
<umang> gautham, But it should skip them if it can't connect, so I doubt that's a problem.
<jackbrown> erUSUL camera is still not working!!
<jackbrown> fuck
<mauri> i need a program to manipulates pdf file (apart PDFEDIT that has a little problem), any suggests?
<theadmin> !language | jackbrown
<ubottu> jackbrown: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<johntramp> hi what is better, sun-java6-jre or openjdk-6-jre ?
<theadmin> mauri: OpenOffice has a plugin for that
<SolarisBoy> family friendly?
<SolarisBoy> heh
<jackbrown> erUSUL: could u take a look here?
<erUSUL> jackbrown: sun's is not free but it is more complete
<theadmin> johntramp: Oracle one works better, but is closed-source (I think), while openjdk is opensource
<erUSUL> jackbrown: where?
<jackbrown> http://www.tomfotherby.com/blog/index.php/2010/01/ubuntu-9-10-on-a-sony-vaio-vgn-ar51e/
<gautham> umang: since I used ubuntu actively only 2 years back I forgot most of synaptic. how do I add a folder as a source ?
<tafkaz_73> hm....i could provide with more info, but i would appreciate someone telling me which info is needed to solve my issue
<jackbrown> erUSUL i would like to make my camera working once for all !!  please help me
<umang> gautham, just a sec
<mamous> hello
<mauri> theadmin: where i can find the plugin
<GSF1200S> is anyone else having issues with the ubuntu forums?
<mamous> I need something for you guys
<GSF1200S> I cant login
<theadmin> mauri: Search openoffice.org, sorry, don't really remember
<erUSUL> jackbrown: you followed the steps on the blog post? added the repositorie and installed the packages ?
<mamous> I want to make a user that I can login using other in log in screen
<jackbrown> erUSUL: yes  http://www.pastebin.com/d4c5b413e
<theadmin> mamous: ...what?
<mamous> I want to make a user
<umang> gautham, Sorry was on the phone.
<erUSUL> mamous: system>admin...<user and groups
<theadmin> mamous: "sudo useradd name"
<mamous> that I can't see in the log in screen
<erUSUL> jackbrown: cheese do sse it?
<mamous> so I have to write in the other
<theadmin> mamous: Oh. You'll have to lock it then... But I don't remember how.
<erUSUL> jackbrown: cheese do see it (the webcam)?
<jackbrown> erUSUL; actually not but when it worked yes
<umang> gautham, Settings -> Repositories.
<tafkaz_73> AudioPulseUtil: Resume Success
<tafkaz_73> 2010-02-20 15:23:32.472 Deleting UPnP client...
<erUSUL> jackbrown: ls -l /dev/video*
<mamous> how should I do it
<tafkaz_73> ups! new update from just today resolved the prob
<jackbrown> * is 2 ?
<gautham> umang: and then ?
<jackbrown> alex@alex-laptop:~$ ls -l /dev/video*
<jackbrown> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 2010-02-20 15:18 /dev/video0
<phong_> when i compile wine 1.1.39(latest one) i got this error: configure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries.
<phong_> any help please?
<erUSUL> jackbrown: are you in the video group ? run « id » on a terminal
<umang> gautham, deb file:///home/path/to/repository SuiteCodename main restricted universe multiverse
<umang> gautham, edit appropriately
<erUSUL> phong_: why are you compiling from source?
<jackbrown> uid=1000(alex) gid=1000(alex) gruppi=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),115(admin),120(sambashare),122(vboxusers),1000(alex)
<theadmin> phong_: You need to install 32-bit libraries or use a 32-bit system. No idea how to do first one.
<umang> gautham, Oops.
<theadmin> phong_: Better idea is to use their PPA
<erUSUL> phong_: wine's ppa works extremely well
<erUSUL> !ppa | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<theadmin> phong_: Even better one is a dual boot :D
<phong_> erUSUL,  but the ppa is not the latest one
<umang> gautham, you need to go to Other software and add these from there. (forgot to say that first) :P
<erUSUL> jackbrown: just that????????!!!!!
<jackbrown> yes
<jackbrown> id was that
<jackbrown> i ran id on a terminal
<erUSUL> phong_: yes it is; today i got 1.1.39
<jackbrown> i ge just that string
<phong_> sure?
<erUSUL> jackbrown: you are not in admin nor in plugdev not in audio?
<erUSUL> phong_: you have to install wine1.2
<LaLeche> g'day
<jackbrown> erUSUL: sorry?
<phong_> oh
<erUSUL> !info wine1.2
<LaLeche> how do I get apt to install KDE 4.4 ?
<phong_> erUSUL, oh, so install the 1.2 then do upgrade?
<theadmin> phong_: Well, I run Windows 7 alongside Ubuntu, so I don't really use WINE anymore, but last I used, package was called "wine1.2"
<LaLeche> current kubuntu-desktop provides only 4.2
<erUSUL> phong_: and add their ppa
<jackbrown> id a root  "uid=0(root) gid=0(root) gruppi=0(root)"
<theadmin> LaLeche: Huh? If I recall correctly, Karmic had 4.3
<umang> gautham, Did that work?
<ubottu> wine1.2 (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.31-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 9065 kB, installed size 75812 kB
<LaLeche> theadmin, kdeadmin (2 4:4.2.2)
<ruben5wat> ps0
<ruben5wat> #ps0
<Vampire0> Hi, I have a problem. I try to burn an .img file. I started Brasero, chose "Burn image" selected "All files" and selected the .img file. Then it started burning without problems. Then I accidentally closed the window (why was this possible? :-( ) and the burning was interrupted. Now - even after a restart and reinstall of brasero - I cannot do the same again. After selecting the .img file it tells me that it isn't able to determi
<phong_> erUSUL,  it is posible they will make wine work 100% with windows app in the fugure?
<erUSUL> jackbrown: that's what my id looks like ---> uid=1000($USER) gid=1000($USER) grupos=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(fuse),109(lpadmin),115(admin),125(kvm),127(sambashare),128(libvirtd),1000($USER)
<phong_> future*
<theadmin> Vampire0: "determi"?
<mobileuser> any way to make a bluetooth internet work?
<erUSUL> jackbrown: yours should be similar if your user has admin rights and is the first user of the system
<gautham> umang: trying
<JC_Denton_> I had an email of my ISP saying my machine was sending spam. How do I scan my machine for installed malware?
<umang> gautham, OK. :)
<Vampire0> determi?
<jackbrown> erUSUL what should i do? Changing user rights ?
<theadmin> JC_Denton_: LOL. Ubuntu can't have malware... check your Windows if you have one.
<erUSUL> phong_: do not even microsoft is 100% compatible with all windows programs
<LaLeche> i have 9.10
<gautham> umang: errr wait a sec, the main universe and multiverse should be in same line ?
<erUSUL> jackbrown: can you use sudo ? if you are not in admin you shouldn't be able to
<jackbrown> ok
<jackbrown> via sudo
<Vampire0> theadmin: What do you mean by "determi"?
<theadmin> Vampire0: Last word in your message was "determi", no idea what YOU meant by it
<umang> gautham, I'm not 100% sure. See if it works. If not, add as separate lines...
<erUSUL> theadmin: but it is posible to set up postfix as open relay and become a spam sender
<umang> :P
<LaLeche> theadmin, do I need to add another PPA?
<theadmin> LaLeche: Not sure if KDE devs have one
<mobileuser> any way to make a bluetooth internet work in ubuntu?
<Vampire0> After selecting the .img file it tells me that it isn't able to determine the format. :-(
<erUSUL> JC_Denton_: check if you are running a mail server missconfigured
<Vampire0> @ theadmin
<jackbrown> done
<theadmin> Vampire0: Strange, but it means that it damaged the file and you have to get it again.
<Axius> How can I edit the system startup file to boot directly into cli?
<erUSUL> jackbrown: done; what?
<erUSUL> !who | jackbrown
<ubottu> jackbrown: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Out`Of`Control> hi i need help with 3d desktop
<jackbrown> gksudo users-admin
<phong_> erUSUL, can i do sudo apt-get install wine ?
<Out`Of`Control> how do i enable it?
<theadmin> Axius: Remove gdm from /etc/init.d, I think
<jackbrown> then i add  some other rights to my user
<erUSUL> phong_: yes you can; but as i said is wine1.2
<mamous> any idea any one ?
<Vampire0> The file is fine theadmin. I reunpacked it from the archive and I can play it with vlc and I can mount it fine
<umang> !enter | jackbrown
<ubottu> jackbrown: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phong_> erUSUL, why is it called wine? isn't it something u can drink?
<theadmin> phong_: WINE Is Not an Emulator
<jackbrown> erUSUL: where apt-get  install new directories ?
<phong_> theadmin, wine is an acoholic drink
<JC_Denton_> erUSUL: how would I know? Should there be evolution processes running?
<erUSUL> phong_: i do not choose the names; why is called windows? it is not something you can open in a house's wall ?
<theadmin> phong_: The acronym "WINE" means "WINE Is No Emulator"
<Out`Of`Control> How do i enable 3d desktop?
<iceroot> jackbrown: depending on the applications you are installing
<phong_> erUSUL, hahah u got me
<jackbrown> sudo apt-get install r5u87x
<jackbrown> this i'm looking for this directory fo modprobe r5u87x
<ravn1> hi ppl, anyone has got a usb-tv card as can tell me how that usually works? I have a hauppauge and it's found and identified when I put it in the usb-port. So where do I go from here? e.g. VLC wants a device to read from but /dev/video0 (which I saw mentioned) was not created...
<jackbrown> erUSUL i want to reboot again
<Vampire0> any other idea theadmin ? :-(
<stylist> i fixed my ubuntu - uninstalled compiz
<theadmin> Vampire0: Actually, no... did you try, say, K3B?
<Vampire0> What is K3B?
<theadmin> Vampire0: KDE disc burner
<Vampire0> ah, ok, no
<Out`Of`Control> i get same error as here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4695604&postcount=130
<Vampire0> I'm very confused that it worked once but won't anymore now
<phong_> erUSUL, how to update wine now
<theadmin> Vampire0: You see, Brasero is one of not many buggy applications of Ubuntu
<raven> who knows something about HPC and OPENMOSIX? please pn me...
<gautham> umang: wow synaptic crashed
<erUSUL> phong_: you added wine's ppa?
<Vampire0> Ah, is it? :-(
<phong_> erUSUL, yes
<theadmin> phong_: After adding the PPA, remove "wine" package and install "wine1.2"
<umang> gautham, Ouch. Was that during the refreshing of the repos?
<phong_> ok
<Vampire0> I wonder that it got the default then. Not what I'm used to from Ubuntu. *g*
<iceroot> Out`Of`Control: i guess you want compiz
<erUSUL> phong_: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install wine1.2
<gautham> umang: malformed line in source list
<gautham> umang: yup
<umang> gautham, Then try splitting it into the one line for each main/universe/etc
<Out`Of`Control> iceroot i would like to run 3d desktop
<jackbrown> erUSUL; i rebooted and now camera is working, what should i check to make if works after suspend too ?
<iceroot> Out`Of`Control: the cube? or what?
<Out`Of`Control> iceroot Yes cube
<theadmin> phong_: Oh wait. First do sudo apt-get update, then what I said
<iceroot> !compiz | Out`Of`Control
<ubottu> Out`Of`Control: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<phong_> ok
<Out`Of`Control> thanks i check it :)
<phong_> erUSUL, why is it wine1.2 when there is only 1.1.39
<phong_> haha
<theadmin> Meh, compiz... a hungry, hungry beast... Sorry for offtopic just now
<jackbrown> erUSUL: which is the command to watch which modules are running?
<iceroot> jackbrown: lsmod
<erUSUL> jackbrown: do « gksudo gedit /etc/default/acpid » and add the modulename to the MODULES variable. it shoudl end up MODULES="module_name"
<jackbrown> rUSUL: i rebooted and now camera is working, what should i check to make if works after suspend too ?
<erUSUL> jackbrown: lsmod
<theadmin> phong_: Because they are idiots :D Somebody called that package so dumbly
<phong_> haha
<mobileuser> nobody answered me. how can i setup a bluetooth internet in my laptop from my phone? broadcom bluetooth and nokia phone
<erUSUL> phong_: they are working towards a estable 1.2 release.
<phong_> ls
<jackbrown> erUSUL: http://www.pastebin.com/d69cb6733
<phong_> erUSUL, i got it: wine-1.1.39
<phong_> wine --version ->> wine-1.1.39
<kidd_> hi all,
<theadmin> erUSUL: stable WINE is something one can only dream of... sigh
<mobileuser> wine sucks doesnt work as expected
<kidd_> anyone got a rtl8185l wifi card working?
<linxeh> mobileuser: wine is an incredible feat
<jackbrown> erUSUL: i heard that this module has a problem with uvcvideo  ? do i have to uninstall it too?
<phong_> mobileuser, that is why i prefer beer
<iceroot> mobileuser: write something better
<erUSUL> jackbrown: do ot think so
<erUSUL> jackbrown: do not think so
<jackbrown> erUSUL: ok
<jackbrown> erUSUL acpid is an empty file what should i add?
<gautham> umang: I dont think thats the problem
<gautham> because its the exact way the official repos are designed
<erUSUL> jackbrown: that can not be ... do oyu have acpid and apci-support installed ?
<gautham> umang: the apt line for the other repos in sources.list have similar syntax
<umang> gautham, Could you put your sources.list on pastebin?
<gautham> umang: errr will be a bit hard since its on a laptop without net
<gautham> which line do you want ?
<umang> gautham, Forgot. :P
<jackbrown> erUSUL i installed as you say but it seems that he removed package, do i have to check and install it from packages manager?
<umang> OK. Show me the line with a local repository
<erUSUL> jackbrown: yes
<gautham> umang: wait a sec
<jackbrown> erUSUL: doing that thanks
<LaLeche> any way to save alsa mixer settings?
<jackbrown> erUSUL: they are both installed  green square
<LaLeche> also the gnome volume mic controller doesn't control the right input
<finneysan> can anyone help with Samba network drive mounting?
<LaLeche> it says microphone, but I get a lot of hissing to matter if it's turned all the way down
<LaLeche> using `alsamixer` actually lets me control the right inputs
<LaLeche> but doesn't save
<jackbrown> erUSUL: i'm scanning the harddrive maybe is in adifferent path acpid
<dominator> yyu
<stefaan> Problem: the files of our dia scanner produce 256MB raw data for each dia. So it's clear that this needs a large backup. Is a raid solution acceptable knowing that large disk (1,5TB) arrays intend to fail faster and that this backup system runs only max 20 hours a year ( data is read and written 3x a year to this backup server.) Is radi under such conditions a good choise is teh far more expensive tape backup a better choise?
<erUSUL> jackbrown: dpkg -L acpid ---> shows /etc/default/acpid as belonging to that package
<gautham> umang: found the error myself. was a lone double quote which caused the problems
<erUSUL> jackbrown: make sure you did not mad a typo
<gautham> typo
<gautham> :(
<gautham> umang: now how do I disable the official repos ?
<stefaan> or..if the drives are linked as JBOD
<jackbrown> erUSUL: http://www.pastebin.com/d638b1498
<mdg> Hello!  I'm trying to install pianobar in 9.10 and get this cmake error:  CMake Error: The source directory "/home/marsha" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.  How do I remedy this?
<umang> gautham, Ah. Don't worry, it'll only happen the first time. On the first tab, you'll have to uncheck the options. Let me open synaptic and see
<erUSUL> jackbrown: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<umang> gautham, Uncheck everything on the "Ubuntu software" tab
<jackbrown> erUSUL: 9.10 karmic koala
<gautham> ok
<mdg> Hello!  I'm trying to install pianobar in 9.10 and get this cmake error:  CMake Error: The source directory "/home/marsha" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.  How do I remedy this?
<erUSUL> jackbrown: well in my karmic koala i have that file both in the hardrive and in the dpkg -L output ......
<erUSUL> !repeat | mdg
<ubottu> mdg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<tsimpson> mdg: you need to cd to the directory you extracted the source
<jackbrown> erUSUL: do u have any other suggestion for me?
<jackbrown> erUSUL: what should i do thanks
<erUSUL> jackbrown: nope; it is puzzling
<jackbrown> lol
<jackbrown> ok
<erUSUL> jackbrown: same ubuntu version; same package different contents ??? i do not understand it
<jackbrown> erUSUL: want me try to suspend so we'll see if the camera module will turn off?
<mdg> tsimpson: I did it from command line - copied command from instruction page - how do I determine what directory I need to be in?
<adalal> hello, anyone knows where the radio list for rhythmbox is stored?#
<gautham> umang: mistake #2: I need the packages.gz in subfolders main restricted universe and multiverse
<erUSUL> jackbrown: you can try but if it fails i dunno what to do about it anyway
<phong_> i can't even open wine configuration
<phong_> sux shlt
<phong_> erUSUL, why?
<tsimpson> mdg: use a file manager I guess
<umang> gautham, Oh. Just a second.
<theadmin> Okay, repeating time.
<theadmin> Can I embed HTML pages to GNOME desktop like in... ugh... Window$?
<mdg> tsimpson: Okay.  Anything else I need to do?
<gautham> thats like 5*4 files to download
<erUSUL> phong_: dunno; error mesg ?
<phong_> no error
<maw> hi, I have compiled a rt2810sta for my linksys usb wifi. But when trying to modprobe it I get "Invalid module format". What should I do?
<ikonia> theadmin: it just displays images
<dizzycat> adalal: are you trying to add radio stations in rhythmbox?
<phong_> erUSUL, i just go to apllication internet > wine configuration
<phong_> erUSUL, nothing show up
<adalal> dizzycat: yeah, a list of them
<jackbrown> erUSUL: suspended and back let's see if it works
<theadmin> ikonia: Nah, i have something like this here...
<z0man> Does anyone know if anyone has made like a CD that contains all the main popular packages and dependant files, such as VLC and the plugins required.?
<erUSUL> phong_: run winecfg from a terminal
<ikonia> theadmin: then why are you asking ?
<tsimpson> mdg: once you find the directory, you type "cd /directory/name" (replacing /directory/name), then continue with the commands
<jackbrown> erUSUL: camera is dead  no suggestion
<jackbrown> erUSUL: thanks anyway
<erUSUL> z0man: probably if they do it would ilegal to distribute it
<adalal> z0man: you could make that, it isn't that hard :P
<theadmin> ikonia: I am currently on windows. It doesn't just display images for me... or do you mean Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> z0man: that's why they are not included in the first place
<ikonia> theadmin: ubuntu
<mdg> tsimpson: now I get an error that "FAAD was not foud.  Make sure FAAD_LIBRARY and FAAD_INCLUDE_DIR are set???
<umang> gautham, No I don't think so.
<gautham> umang: yeah. I think I need a shell script to do the sick downloading work. this gets hectic
<umang> gautham, Oh. Just a second.
<adalal> dizzycat: got a solution?
<gautham> umang: I just confirmed that I do
<Will123456> hey guys. i've installed ubuntu on a PC next to the TV meant primarily for watching videos on the internet, and it's running off a fully fledged install off ubuntu on a USB stick. however performance can sometimes be sluggish - is there any way to increase the amount off RAM used to cache data from the drive?
<tsimpson> mdg: I guess you should install libfaad-dev
<z0man> I have been helping a friend get Ubuntu, yet they have no Internet access and know how huge some of the package dependencies are required
<ikonia> Will123456: the kernel will use pretty much any not in use ram for cache
<ikonia> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<stefaan> Will123456: face it, the bottleneck in performace is the USB bus
<adalal> Will123456: tried using swap?
<dizzycat> adalal: go to shoutcast.com search any radio station download it and then right click and select copy link, go to rhythmbox> add new radio station and paste the link there
<porkpie> hey guy's can anyone tell me if this is playing http://chi​llville.co​staeye.com​:8000/     broadcasting again
<Will123456> ikonia: is that reported in the system monitor? i never see more than 300 megs usage out of 2 gigs)
<umang> gautham, Oh. Yes you do. :P I didn't read the instructions properly.
<z0man> Thanks for your thoughts
<ikonia> Will123456: no, that's not shown normally
<ikonia> Will123456: do a "free"
<gautham> umang: I am gonna try writing a shell script now
<umang> gautham, Although it shouldn't be too hard to write a shell script to do it.
<adalal> dizzycat: i do realise that i can do that, but I have a long list of streams that I want to add, so, I'd just like to know where the list is actually stored, so that I can just as easily create a script to import the lines from a server
<umang> gautham, Oh. But that'll have to be for Windows, no?
<Will123456> stefaan: definitely, yeah. it's especially annoying when accessing different menus (i'm using the netbook remix) - if there was any way to force it to read those menu items at start up and remember them, it'd be great
<kidd_> anyone had issues installing a realtek rtl8185l wifi card?
<heroin> Hey everyone, could someone helpe me upload a video to my youtube acccount? Currently i share>youtube, but now gives me some crap about login in to youtube
<mdg> tsimpson: that helped some - now new error- CMake Error at src/cmake_install.cmake:41 (FILE): file INSTALL cannot copy file "/home/marsha/pianobar/src/pianobar" to "/usr/local/bin/pianobar".
<Will123456> adalal: the USB stick is because i'm waiting for the real harddrive to comem back from repairs, so no swap :)
<ikonia> Will123456: you said you where using a full ubuntu install - not netbook
<mdg> Call Stack (most recent call first): cmake_install.cmake:41 (INCLUDE)
 * porkpie thinks it's broken http://chi​llville.co​staeye.com​:8000/  
<theadmin> heroin: Well, you need to log in first of course :D Sorry, we're not youtube support
<gautham> umang: right now I will make something for myself. the next time I get a few hours free time, maybe I can actually write a python app which does the job for any computer
<dizzycat> adalal: i'm sorry i don't know where they are stored.
<Will123456> ikonia: sorry, by "full install" i meant "not a live disc/usb" - sorry about that
<ikonia> heroin: youtube has it's support contacts
<tsimpson> mdg: you need to use "sudo make install", rather than "make install"
<ikonia> Will123456: not a problem
<bazhang> porkpie, it wants to open in movieplayer
<umang> gautham, Yeah. That should be a good idea.
<mdg> tsimpson: /msg smacks forehead DOH!
<heroin> theadmin: well i think it has to do android, i can upload to picasa fine for images
<stefaan> Will123456:  strill, the extenal harddisk is still slower due to USB limitations and sure when there are other USB devices connected
<mdg> tsimpson: thanks!
<tsimpson> :)
<porkpie> bazhang: does it play back in movie player?
<phong_> wine client error:0: version mismatch 0/395.
<phong_> Your wineserver binary was not upgraded correctly,
<phong_> or you have an older one somewhere in your PATH.
<phong_> Or maybe the wrong wineserver is still running?
<FloodBot2> phong_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> heroin: :/ You can use your Google account to log in, so if you upload Picasa fine, you will be able to use same credentials for Youtube
<phong_> oops
<heroin> ikonia: theadmin but android sends the video with a differnt login then my google one, instead of phoenix81000@***.com it tries phoenix81000@youtube.com
<Will123456> ikonia: the netbook remix is pretty much the same thing as the full version anyway, to be honest :P
<ikonia> heroin: we don't support android here
<ikonia> heroin: this is ubuntu support
<adalal> Will123456: running of a USB drive will always be slower, the only other thing i can think of is increasing the RAM space, reducing the load by turning off services not required, and maybe create a ramdisk to temporarily store files you want to use immediately
<heroin> theadmin: thats what i though aswell but apparently not
<umang> gautham, Does this help? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/AptOff
<ikonia> Will123456: couple of kernel tweaks
<adalal> dizzycat: thanks
<heroin> what is this ubuntu channel!?
<heroin> ooh my bad wrong channel :D
<theadmin> heroin: Uh, yes.
<bazhang> porkpie, yes
<heroin> sorry forgot irc.ubuntu.com auto logs in to this channel :D
<heroin> ttyl
<mdg> tsimpson: awesome!  Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou!
<porkpie> bazhang: what the quality like
<Will123456> ikonia: i'm did a free and it looks like there's about 800 megs of RAM *really* being used, so i guess that's not bad
<phong_> erUSUL, check this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/380401/
<theadmin> ikonia: Anyway, what I want is something like this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2012912/Screenshot.png - anyway possible, even remotely?
<ikonia> Will123456: that's more like it
<Will123456> adalal: yeah, i've got /tmp on RAM and put the firefox cache on it , as well as setting noatime and nodiratime
<ismael_> hola
<ikonia> theadmin: you can use desktop screenlets to get that sort of effect, not html though
<erUSUL> phong_: do you purged wine before installing wine1.2 ?
<phong_> no
<phong_> i have not a clue who to do it
<theadmin> ikonia: Hm... Well, I want it to display both real time and the normal one, I don't think screenlets do that
<phong_> should i do sudo apt-get remove wine
<Will123456> adalal: annoyingly firefox seems to be particularly slow when storing bookmarks and so on-  i suppose that's SQL lite not playing well with something that isn't heavily cached (like an hdd?)?
<ikonia> theadmin: then you can't do what you want
<damjanzg> is it problem if lsmod | grep nvidia returns two output?
<Vampire0> Thanks theadmin with k3b burning went like a charm. Just the DVD Player won't play it now. On the computer it works fine. *grml*
<theadmin> ikonia: Well, frack it then :D Gotta get used to the fact that Ubuntu is weaker then windows in SOME places... stronger in most though
<rumen> hello i need some help for uBUNTO
<bazhang> Vampire0, you want to make files playable via a dvd player? you may wish to try something like devede then
<umang> gautham, If the previous link doesn't help and you write one, then you should definitely publish it. It would help lots of people. :)
<rumen> who can help me ?
<Will123456> thanks for your help adalal, stefaan, ikonia - you've been a great help :)
<erUSUL> !ask | rumen
<ubottu> rumen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rumen> well ok :) thank you My first question is my Ubunto does not want to reboot the comuter
<theadmin> Vampire0: No prob, always GLaD to help
<rumen> how can solve the problem ?
<ikonia> rumen: what do you mean does not want to reboot it, can you explain what you are doing ?
<theadmin> rumen: ... Eh, it is Ubuntu, not "Ubunto". Anyway, what do you mean, does not reboto?
<rumen> when i press at upper right corner : user and after that i press Restart ... the computers turns on black screen and it's all ...
<theadmin> rumen: s/reboto/reboot
<Vampire0> bazhang: It is an .img of a DVD, so it should work, shouldn't it? Maybe I burnt too fast, it is an old DVD player
<theadmin> rumen: Sounds like something is wrong. Do you see anything like "The system is going down for reboot NOW" or "* Will now reboot..."
<strawdonkey> Hello everyone. I was looking for a little advice on installing Ubuntu on an IDE Flash Module, and sizings and such
<bazhang> Vampire0, burned as data via k3b? no.
<rumen> theadmin: no there is no such msg
<nasso_> strawdonkey, partitionsizing?
<sewey> Question.. I installed the Ubuntu Net-book Remix on a HP Mini 1101 and neither the wireless or wired network drivers would work.
<theadmin> rumen: Something does not get killed properly then. Can you reboot directly with "sudo init 6"?
<Vampire0> bazhang: Burned as image via k3b. As I said in the computer the burned disc works like a normal Video DVD
<rumen> maybe i must explain the whole situation ... i just installed ubunto on ASUS F5N without any drivers or anything other
<maximilian> Hi, does anyone know why games like Neverball dont use my Graphicchip? [nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M] @ Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller]
<strawdonkey> nasso_: Well, I want to install Ubuntu on an IDE Flash module, but I need to buy one that is an appropriate size. I will be booting from the IDE Flash Module and storing data on a HDD.
<adalal> rumen: does it shutdown cleanly when you try?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | maximilian
<ubottu> maximilian: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<theadmin> rumen: Drivers have nothing to do with it. And it's ubuntu, not ubunto.
<umang> gautham, Did that last link help>
<maximilian> glxgears is working...
<strawdonkey> nasso_: The thing I'm wondering is, I want to buy the smallest one possible, as they're expensive! If I could install it on a 1GB one that'd be great, but I can't find any info on what is a suitable size for installation
<maximilian> Desktop effects too
<rumen> ok sorry i'll type Ubuntu
<rumen> well what can i do ? to have clear restart
<adalal> rumen: does your computer shut down cleanly?
<rumen> no
<nasso_> strawdonkey, system requirements is 4b
<sawek> hello
<gautham> umang: I just phoned up a python programmer friend of mine and he is helping me with the script
<theadmin> rumen: Ah, so shutting down doesn't work too. We're getting somewhere. Could it be that init is not accepting runlevel changes?
<nasso_> strawdonkey, i just did a clean install in a vm of ubuntu 9.10. will check its size
<umang> gautham, :)
<strawdonkey> nasso_: Thank you
<adalal> rumen: whats your graphic card?
<rumen> nvidia 7000M
<theadmin> rumen: If so, it's a bad install... adalal: What does it have to do with graphic chipsets?
<linuxman410> i have a friend who is still running 7.10 is that safe
<rumen> i installed something like drivers :) for video card
<paula> ola
<theadmin> linuxman410: Safe, yeah, but not really a good idea to run old stuff
<rumen> because i'm trying to ... set smaller size of all things
<rumen> can i do it ?
<nasso_> linucks, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<blakkheim> linuxman410: no, 7.10 doesn't get security updates anymore, it's not safe
<theadmin> rumen: You can change screen resolution by going to System -> Preferences -> Display
<adalal> theadmin: i used to have trouble having clean shutdown, which I corrected by purging the ati driver (proprietory) and reinstalling it, and reconfiguring my x server
<nasso_> linucks, you can see how long each release is supported there
<theadmin> adalal: Strange
<adalal> theadmin: from what i remember, plus the driver also caused conflicts with my touchscreen driver..
<rumen> theadmin: yes i changed it from there but its 1280 x 900 :(
<theadmin> ...the more I know about Linux the more cool it feels. And more confusing.
<theadmin> rumen: Could you get any higher on Windows? If no, can't help
<nasso_> linuxman410, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases it was meant for you
<nasso_> linuxman410, check how long each release is supported
<rumen> yes on windows have higher
<rumen> 1440 x 900
<rumen> and i can not set it here
<linuxman410> thanks for help guys
<Pip> Hello, how to get the deb package of firefox ?
<rumen> theadmin: the resolution is not bigger problem. The problem is with shutdown and restart
<citypop> pip goto Mozilla.org
<nasso_> strawdonkey, / uses 2,6gb and /boot uses 64
<Pip> citypop, is there ?
<_MaaX_> hi...
<_MaaX_> I'm maximilian ^^
<strawdonkey> @nasso_: Would there be a way to cut that down to, say, 2GB?
<_MaaX_> What was with my question?
<nasso_> strawdonkey, no
<_MaaX_> Smuxi is shit XD
<_MaaX_> XCHat ftw!
<nasso_> strawdonkey, you would have to create an custom install using the server-installation cd
<autoclesis> !smuxi
<nasso_> strawdonkey, or maybe xubuntu?
<strawdonkey> nasso_: I tried Xubuntu, it seemed unreliable; I think it has something to do with VIA chipsets, or maybe I installed it wrong ;)
<nasso_> strawdonkey, the installcd creates an 2,6 gb installation. nothing you can do about that without doing a custom installation
<strawdonkey> nasso_: Either way, after a weekend of messing around, I installed plain Ubuntu and everything worked great, so I don't really fancy the Xubuntu experience again just yet.
<strawdonkey> nasso_: Is there a guide or at least a starter on the web for how to do a custom installation?
<Pip> citypop, did you see deb package on firefox official web site ?
<mrproper> rg
<citypop> pip yes their is a tarball there
<phong_> erUSUL, it's working...i have to remove and reboot then install
<erUSUL> phong_: ok
<phong_> erUSUL, what else can i do with ubuntu anyway?
<erUSUL> phong_: whatever you want :)
<abhi_nav> how to switch between irc channels using keyboard shortcut?
<phong_> erUSUL, not really
<blakkheim> abhi_nav: depends on the client
<abhi_nav> how to switch between irc channels using keyboard shortcut? xchat irc
<erUSUL> abhi_nav: alt + number
<koskov> alt + 12344
<abhi_nav> yes
<abhi_nav> itws working
<abhi_nav> thxn
<abhi_nav> alt + num
<FloodBot2> abhi_nav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alphacharlie_> hi all.i'm using ubuntu 8.10.i want to install gtk+-2.18.0.my current version is 1.2.10.is there any easy way to install it?i've downloaded the package.installed all the dependencies.it's configuring properly.but the build is resulting some errors.
<abhi_nav> but i am not flooding
<nasso_> strawdonkey, i dont know of any but look here: http://www.google.se/search?source=ig&hl=sv&rlz=&=&q=ubuntu+minimal+installation&btnG=Google-sökning&meta=lr%3D&aq=f&oq=
<phong_> linux don't run well for games
<strawdonkey> nasso_: Excellent, thank you. I will go away and digest :)
<abhi_nav> and also i dont use enter as punctuation
<Pip> citypop, have you checked ?
<diplomatic> guys im trying to do a server to server copy of files?? any quick way of doin this?
<nasso_> strawdonkey, good luck. try out the installation in virtualbox first so you know how big installation you end up with!
<koskov> command line question... have a catalog with 900 catalogs in it. In those 900 there is one or more rar files. Is there any way to extract all to their catalog??
<Vampire0> @ bazhang and theadmin: Like I suspected, the DVD player is too old to read 24x burned. With 4x burned it works fine.
<_MaaX_> What was with my question?
<koskov> can't do one and one... :)
<phong_> is it posible to always view folders as list mode ?
<munky> anyone have problems with fire fox updates, now it opens and its a 1/4"line on my desk top
<_MaaX_> video[nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M] @ Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller]
<koskov> phong_,  sure, but i want to extract the file for index.
<koskov> and won't do 900 operations for that, just run a command like unpack all rar files in this catalog (weither there is 1 og 900 files and/or catalog's in it)
<nasso_> does anyone know anywhere within the european union i can buy a laptop with ubuntu preinstalled and get it shipped to sweden?
<koskov> nasso_, why? (Norway here)
<nasso_> koskov, i want to buy one :)
<UnNormal_MinD> ingen aning
<Myrtti> nasso_: there is a shop in Finland
<sebsebseb> nasso_: http://www.zareason.com   http://www.dell.se/ubuntu  I think exists as well
<nasso_> no toll within eu
<koskov> but you install ubuntu yourself? So simple even mother can do it :)
<phong_> ok how to open a folder as admin level
<nasso_> dell doesnt sell ubuntu in sweden
<hakaishi> Hi, would anyone be interested in a program which is able to start any command or program, start these at a certain time and shutdown the system afterwards? It also saves any kind of output into files. - It might be useful when it takes a long time compiling a program or such. Anyone?
<geezenslaw> Attempting to install SAMBA returns the following: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba_3.4.0-3ubuntu5.3_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<Myrtti> nasso_: oh, nevermind, isn't anymore
<IdleOne> phong_: alt-F2 > gksudo nautilus
<phong_> nevermind
<koskov> nasso_, but the laptop you want (design, hardware) and install it?
<wrapster> can anyone tell me how and when /etc/sudoers file is written?
<UnNormal_MinD> by the way, what is Unbuntu ?
<nasso_> koskov, i dont want windows preinstalled
<erUSUL> wrapster: you have to use visudo to edit it
<alankila> geezenslaw: after apt-get updat e?
<IdleOne> !ubuntu | UnNormal_MinD
<ubottu> UnNormal_MinD: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> nasso_: oh maybe in that case since the population isn't that big really
<wrapster> erUSUL: ok
<nasso_> sebsebseb, zareason looks interesting. will look into it
<koskov> nasso_, but they sell a lot of clean computers?
<koskov> do that in norway today.. all the bigger webshops
<sebsebseb> nasso_: ok :)
<nasso_> koskov, i havnt seen any in sweden, i think...
<nasso_> system76.com looks reeeeally nice. doesnt ship outside of us though :/
<alphacharlie_> how to upgrade gtk+?my current version is 1.2.10.i want to upgrade it to 2.18.0.is there any easy way?
<sebsebseb> nasso_: yeah it's a right shame that system76 are USA and Canada only
<sixofour> so on kubuntu, channel is inactive, i can;t get sound in firefox on youtube, but i have sound from amarok and other services just fine , latest kubuntu
<diplomatic> guys im trying to do a server to server copy of files?? any quick way of doin this?
<erUSUL> diplomatic: scp ?
<xfact> My AMarok is not working and replying this message, http://paste.ubuntu.com/380416/ please help me!
<diplomatic> scp -r?
<diplomatic> it does server to server?
<eer> to make tuxguitar work, i think i did oss ....
<eer> and my mic is not working
<erUSUL> diplomatic: scp -r user1@server1:/path1/ user2@server2:/path2/
<eer> can i revert it
<erUSUL> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<nyaa> weird question I know but is there a way to go back to the keyboard prefenences that were before this new one that has "key presses repeat when key is held down"?
<sebsebseb> nasso_: You could probably get help with buying a pre installed Ubuntu computer in #ubuntu-se by the way
<nyaa> in wine with games if I turn with that on (so I can delete quickly in other apps), it starts ok and then I turn really slow and twitchy
<hakaishi> hey, anyone interested in qt-program-starter? https://launchpad.net/~hakaishi/+archive/qt-program-starter http://launchpad.net/qt-shutdown-p/trunk/initial-release/+download/qt-program-starter_1.2.2.orig.tar.gz
<autoclesis> do you use win for unreal, or there a linux unreal
<autoclesis> wine
<diplomatic> erusul what side to i do that on? the recieving sited?
<diplomatic> side
<xfact> anybody can help me?
<xfact> http://paste.ubuntu.com/380416/
<erUSUL> diplomatic: well that's from a 3rd machine iirc. if you are in one of the cmputers is easier. man page has all the details
<nyaa> hakaishi what does qt-program-starter do?
<JoeSomebody> can someone check this? is it accurate before i try it ? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/ is there a better one ?
<hakaishi> nyaa: it is able to start any command or program. You can set a time to start and you can let it shutdown the system after a process/program/command finished. It also is able to log any output
<pokui> hi all, trying to put a custom pin code on the gnome bluetooth setup utility doesn't seem to work. it still tries to generate one for me. any way to fix that?
<hakaishi> xfact: what were you trying to do?
<xfact> hakaishi, I was just trying to open Amarok and the error massage was this
<nyaa> hakaishi aah, neat
<hakaishi> xfact: then I don't know... sorry
<xfact> hakaishi, Well, thank you
<xfact> Ubuntu comes with no manual or help, so what can we do, here Microsoft wins
<hakaishi> xfact: all I can tell you is, that this is an error given throug D-Bus
<Charon_> Damn, this is a huge channel.
<sebsebseb> xfact: There is some built in help in  Ubuntu,  also some people are working on a free PDF download manual for the next version at the moment.
<isaquealves> xfact: What is the error?
<hakaishi> Charon_: earlier I thougt that too ^^
<erUSUL> xfact: download and print ubuntu pocket guide
<xfact> hakaishi, Ha ha, I know that already, but my problem is 'Why?' thanks for showing interest
<erUSUL> !handbook
<hakaishi> isaquealves: http://paste.ubuntu.com/380416/
<xfact> Problem is this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/380416/ (amarok crashes)
<citypop> !ubuntu | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> xfact: Amarok is a KDE app,  which means you can also ask for help in #kubuntu
<xfact> Which professional support? I want to know
<SolarisBoy> there has to be loads more documentation on linux/ubuntu than there would ever be for MS
<sebsebseb> !support | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<xfact> ubuntu giving any professional or spacial support?
<hakaishi> xfact: what distribution and what version do you use?
<sebsebseb> xfact: go o the support link
<SolarisBoy> Red Hat does
<sebsebseb> go on the
<xfact> hakaishi, The latest Ubuntu desktop version Karmic
<eer> help me figure out my mic please, internal - stopeed working after installing oos or something for the tuxguitar
<spydon> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and after installing nvidia 185 the login screen flickers very much, any tips?
<hakaishi> xfact: strange... did you already try a reinstall of amarok?
<sixzerofour|jps> so, my laptop ran out of power and the system shutdown, now when i boot it up ubuntu does a file system check of / no big deal, then it does /home, well the % complete on home is -087356785385% ... I don't have that kind of time, and if i hit esc to cancel the checks, kde won't load and i am stuck at a terminal
<isaquealves> xfact: what exactly you was doing when the error was reported?
<xfact> hakaishi, No, now I am uninstalling Amarok, it happened suddenly, even last day it was working fine
<SolarisBoy> sixzerofour|jps: you need to fsck the disk then
<pokui> nm. looks like bluetooth-properties wants to be run as root.
<pokui> sick.
<sixzerofour|jps> how do i do that SolarisBoy ?
<sixzerofour|jps> i got ubutnu yesterday
<SolarisBoy> sixzerofour|jps: let the fsck operation complete next time be patient
<sixzerofour|jps> why is it saying like -9388976986% complete?
<xfact> isaquealves, Nothing spacial, I just opened Amarok today and it showed this message!
<nyaa> is there an easy way to swap out to a low latency kernel without basically reinstalling?
<SolarisBoy> sixzerofour|jps: thats odd output regardless of whatever,, it sounds that you need to correct FS errors
<sixzerofour|jps> fs?
<nyaa> file system
<SolarisBoy> File System
<sixzerofour|jps> how dfo i do all that?
<xfact> I have to much program in my PC, I think I should uninstall some useless programs, may be those are conflicting with each other!
<_Narc_> Sorry to ask again folks. Any idea why my 16 GB USB key takes forever to mount (or doesn't mount at all) on my first Ubuntu box and mounts instantly on Win and my other Karmic box ? Thanks a lot.
<sixzerofour|jps> kde started..now lets see if it loads properly this time
<hakaishi> xfact: I don't really believe that.
<isaquealves> xfact: so, I think that, if it was working before, probably, your amarok config was damaged...
<SolarisBoy> it was happening,, you stopped it,, when you get dropped back to that terminal,, is the reason kde wont load most likely
<nyaa> _Narc_ have you tried other things in the same drive you are mounting it in that goes slow?
<xfact> hakaishi, I am newand do not understand technical matters, so this is my thinking...
<sixzerofour|jps> yeah the kde laoding thing is stuck on the HD icon apparently
<Lasthope106> I tried setting up Ubuntu 9.10 to work for dual monitors.  I logged out, and now its telling me it couldn't find the right graphics configuration and it asks me if I want to run in low graphics mode.  Can anyone help me getting back to the original settings?
<hakaishi> xfact: If isaquealves is right, then a reinstallation might really do the trick.
<isaquealves> you dont need to uninstall, just rm the old user conf
<sixzerofour|jps> any ideas SolarisBoy?
<gregg> hi all - new kubuntu install here, but I think my question isn't kubuntu specific - I connect to the net via wireless... would like to mount a samba share, just want to know the easiest/best way to do it...? The network interface in dolphin is nice but I'd like to run a few of my folders as if they were local (my music collection, for example...)
<SolarisBoy> isaquealves: is correct
<_Narc_> nyaa: Sorry I don't get what you mean :)
<hakaishi> isaquealves: xfact already uninstalled it...
<SolarisBoy> sixzerofour|jps: i just informed you
<SolarisBoy> sixzerofour|jps: fsck the disk
<SolarisBoy> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<xfact> isaquealves, yup, but I am very basic user and this is my personal PC (nobody else uses that) so it is very strange that it damaged itself!
<nyaa> _Narc_ perhaps the problem is the port, have you tested it with other drives to see if it goes faster or is still slow?
<nastas> hi all
<isaquealves> and if it matters, i could suggest you to use exaile or rhythmbox (the default player...)
<sixzerofour|jps> how can i get to a terminal?
<sixzerofour|jps> i know there is an alt+f command for it
<_Narc_> nyaa: Oh, ya, I tested it with 4 four different USB ports and my other 8 GB key works like a charm.
<xfact> hakaishi, I do not have plan to reinstall it again, rhythambox is enough for groove, well thanks for showing interest :)
<isaquealves> CTRL + ALT + F1
<munky> can anyone help me with my firefox and ubunto
<nastas> sixzerofour|jps: alt+f2 ?
<xfact> Thanks to you too, isaquealves  :)
<LateralForce> I have a question about GNOME power manager. It says in help that action is only taken when CPU is idle. Whats the default threshold for idle and where do i change it? (I've checked gconf-editor and i didn't find anything)
<SolarisBoy> sixzerofour|jps: had you not stated that after you cancel the fix that runs automagically,, you get dropped to a shell?
<xfact> Installing KDE apps in gnome can cause problems?
<SolarisBoy> LateralForce: no afaik
<_Narc_> nyaa: The strange thing is that it mounts perfectly on my older box but very slowly or not at all on my first Ubuntu system... And both use Karmic.
<SolarisBoy> xfact: not really can be buggy but just install kde libs
<gregg> hi all - would like to mount a samba share in kubuntu, just want to know the easiest/best way to do it...? The network interface in dolphin is nice but I'd like to run a few of my folders as if they were local (my music collection, for example...)
<SolarisBoy> amarok works fine for me,, and if and when it doesn't i blow away the profile
<sixzerofour|jps> ok i did the force shotdfown and scan SolarisBoy
<nyaa> _Narc_ the problem may then be a driver issue, but I am not sure what sort of drivers ubuntu uses to deal with usb, or really how to change them properly
<SolarisBoy> sixzerofour|jps: cool beans
<sixzerofour|jps> lets see what happens SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> sixzerofour|jps: get some coffee
<Alan502> Hi :) I'm using kubuntu, how do i update firefox 3.5 to 3.6?
<jgcp> ISSUE: 32 gb ipod touch is not recognized by banshe, gtkpod, etc. when i plug it in, it comes up as a digital camera. I have searched online and tried a few things. I just want to be able to syng new music I have recently acquired! Please help!
<isaquealves> xfact: you will need to install kde libs and and other kde packages
<LateralForce> SolarisBoy: Ok, the reason im asking is im trying disable suspending when im listening to music f.e. Do you have any advice?
<xfact> I think now I should also install dbg files with every apps from now...
<munky> any seen a firefox update turn the firefox program in to a empty shell
<_Narc_> nyaa: Yes, that's what I thought but I'm a bit clueless too :) Thanks anyway
<SolarisBoy> LateralForce: afaik you can enable or disable suspending
<Tayl> Hmm. Just done an update, computer crashed half way through and now I'm having endless problems.
<Tayl> Trying to log onto the forum to post the details but Firefox updated and is now being pathetic with cookie handling.
<trism> Alan502: several methods listed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<jgcp> Anyone?
<SolarisBoy> the idle option is saying that when the CPU is doing something it shouldn't suspend
<SolarisBoy> so im not sure the answer for that
<Alan502> trism, thanks thanks
 * xfact Wishes if he could be 'expert' like others then he could also handle everything 'smartly' himself :( 
<SolarisBoy> xfact: awwwww
<munky> i have issues with firefox not loading, only empty shells ****help please***
<sixzerofour|jps> SolarisBoy it seems to be loading normally
<SolarisBoy> sweet
<sixzerofour|jps> it didn't
<sixzerofour|jps> lol
<sixzerofour|jps> the kde bar is not there
<xfact> :(
<sixzerofour|jps> at the bottom
<zack_22> how do u register nick...this is my first time on an irc channel
<sixzerofour|jps> yeap,black screen
<sixzerofour|jps> with a mouse
<SolarisBoy> any cursor and prompt?
<sixzerofour|jps> jsut a curcor
<sixzerofour|jps> cursor
<SolarisBoy> ummm
<SolarisBoy> ok man fsck
<zack_22> hey....how do u register nick...this is my first time on an irc channel?
<sixzerofour|jps> firefox and amsn were opened, i clsoed them
<nyaa> _Narc_ are you using 64 bit?
<sixzerofour|jps> i did fsck
<trism> !register | zack_22
<ubottu> zack_22: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<sixzerofour|jps> twice
<tut__> hi can't fix grub2 on linux install
<zack_22> thanks trism
<_Narc_> nyaa: No
<nastas> sixzerofour|jps: what exactly you want to do?
<sixzerofour|jps> kde isn't loading properly
<sixzerofour|jps> kubuntu is not active channel
<SolarisBoy> sixzerofour|jps: so,,,when this occured initially what happend?
<sixzerofour|jps> laptop lost pwoer
<tut__> when chroot I got: "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /."
<sixzerofour|jps> when i rebooted kde didn't load
<sixzerofour|jps> properly
<SolarisBoy> so it went hard down
<nyaa> _Narc_ this solution may help, people on a forum said it wasn't specific to 64 bit even though it was shown first there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/177235
<SolarisBoy> ok so fsck the disk
<sixzerofour|jps> i thought i just did
<tut__> any idea?
<SolarisBoy> i think you may not have done so correctly
<tut__> when chroot I got: "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /."
<_Narc_> nyaa: I read about the module ehci_hcd being responsible for USB key problems but modprobe say "not found"
<_Narc_> nyaa: Oh, thanks
<sixzerofour|jps> what is tghe correct?
<SolarisBoy> sixzerofour|jps: are you able to type and are you able to take the root user?
<sixzerofour|jps> i'm at terminal
<tut__> any grub2 guru?
<shenmue> ку =)
<SolarisBoy> ok
<Pekka_> Can someone help me with trust tablet? I don't know how to get it working
<SolarisBoy> type dmesg |egrep -i 'scsi|ide|error'
<tut__> any grub2 guru?
<tut__> when chroot I got: "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /."
<sixzerofour|jps> ok
<sixzerofour|jps> then waht?
<LateralForce> SolarisBoy: Well, is there any quick way of disabling suspend? Maybe i could make a script.. But would suspend be enabled on reboot or do i need to make another script to enable it during boot?
<SolarisBoy> in general i want you to look for disk errors in logs,, as i believe thats the issue,, as you stated a fsck operation started but you stopped it,,
<SolarisBoy> LateralForce: ofcourse
<sixzerofour|jps> what do errors look like?..lol
<SolarisBoy> LateralForce: disable from power options,, it can be done in script not sure how though..
<_Narc_> nyaa: Yes, I read about rmmod the ehci_hcd module but apparently, it doesn't exist on Karmic anymore, modprobe says "not found" when I try.
<tut__> can't modify grub from livecd
<guntbert> !who | sixzerofour|jps
<ubottu> sixzerofour|jps: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jgcp> ISSUE: 32 gb ipod touch is not recognized by banshe, gtkpod, etc. when i plug it in, it comes up as a digital camera. I have searched online and tried a few things. I just want to be able to syng new music I have recently acquired! Please help!
<sixzerofour|jps> what do errors look like?..lol SolarisBoy
<LateralForce> SolarisBoy: will it change pemanently or only for the session?
<SolarisBoy> permanently
<tut__> can't modify grub from livecd
<tut__> update-grub for Grub2 doesn't work in chroot
<SolarisBoy> sixzerofour|jps: in some cases they say 'error' in others they rather verbosely explain what happend.. it should be obvious
<tut__> any idea?
<cousteau> is there a way to see the content of a font without installing it?
<tut__> someone?
<sixzerofour|jps> nothing looiks like an error
<sixzerofour|jps> SolarisBoy
<cousteau> (all the content, not just an example)
<tut__> update-grub for Grub2 doesn't work in chroot
<tut__> thanks in advance
<blablabla> hi! i installed songbird in /usr/local/bin/songbird and made a softlink with sudo ln -s /usr/local/bin/songbird/songbird /usr/local/bin/Songbird. when i try to start songbird with the command Songbird. i get the error message Songbird: Cannot execute. but when i start ist with /usr/local/bin/songbird/songbird it works does anyone have an idea what i did wrong??
<LateralForce> SolarisBoy: Is it possible to make a script thats run before suspend that checks somehow if sound is playing?
<Lasthope106> where is the user configuration file for the graphics located?
<tut__> any grub2 guru?
<SolarisBoy> LateralForce: its not about the sound its about the idle value of the CPU
<guntbert> !repeat | tut__
<ubottu> tut__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<SolarisBoy> the PC depicted that its not doing anything so it will suspend
<LateralForce> yeah i know but i want it to be disabled when playing sound, do you think that is possible somehow?
<LateralForce> music*
<SolarisBoy> if you want to be nasty right a for loop to make the loads higher while you listen to music =)
<damjanzg> How to enable privilages for another user to view files from other partitions on my disk?
<blablabla> does anyone have an idea?
<SolarisBoy> damjanzg: chown/chmod ?
<zorn^^> hello, do someone have the problem :" version GLIBCXX_3.4.11" about libstdc++.so.6?
<zorn^^> not found
<damjanzg> :SolarisBoy and what parameters
<guntbert> zorn^^: what are you trying to do?
<SolarisBoy> depends on what you need to do
<sixzerofour|jps> SolarisBoy should i just run the fsck again like before?
<zorn^^> guntbert: i installed EMSO simulator, but when i launch it, i receive that message
<SolarisBoy> sixzerofour|jps: well im interested in knowing exactly the issue unfortunately i dought if you will be able to send screenshot or pastebins
<Pekka_> Can someone help me with trust tablet? I don't know how to get it working
<sixzerofour|jps> lol, i can try taking pics with my digital camera SolarisBoy
<alphacharlie_> how to upgrade gtk+?my current version is 1.2.10.i want to upgrade it to 2.18.0.is there any easy way?
<zorn^^> it seems (and i verified it) that the libstdc++.so.6 misses GLIBCXX3.4.11
<guntbert> zorn^^: (no idea what that is) - how did you install it?
<sixzerofour|jps> but i don't think you can take snaopshots of a pc screen
<SolarisBoy> sounds like your in a maintenance or single user mode due to the fact the machine lost power and HDD came back in NOT OK state,, in general that means that you should fsck,, however the drive may be H/W damaged..
<SolarisBoy> less likely
<sixzerofour|jps> hardware damaged?
<SolarisBoy> power loss can cause issues like that,, not often
<sixzerofour|jps> sure, but, fsck comes up clean
<LateralForce> SolarisBoy: Actually when using grooveshark firefox uses ~20% cpu ^^ and it still suspends.. Do you know where i can find information about the idle threshold power manager uses?
<sixzerofour|jps> its kde thats broke
<munky> anyone know why my firefox opens a empty terminal after i updated it, and uninstalled it and reinstalled it
<zorn^^> guntbert: this lib is called by many programs, so i think it's kind of bug
<SolarisBoy> ok so what was occuring when the power was lost?
<sixzerofour|jps> i can still use firefox and amsn when it loads
<jgcp> ISSUE: 32 gb ipod touch is not recognized by banshe, gtkpod, etc. when i plug it in, it comes up as a digital camera. I have searched online and tried a few things. I just want to be able to syng new music I have recently acquired! Please help!
<sixzerofour|jps> i was talking in irc
<sixzerofour|jps> SolarisBoy
<sixzerofour|jps> it told me power is gone in 30 seconds
<sixzerofour|jps> it will go to rammode
<Whitor> Hi. In a dual display setup, how do I control the display my main navigation panel is on? (the panel at the top of the screen in gnome)
<sixzerofour|jps> i plugged in the pwoer, it still went off...screen went black, 5 minutes later i just shut the pwoer off
<Pip> Please give me a link of ubuntu repository URLS ?
<SolarisBoy> heh
<Pip> I want to download the firefox deb package manually
<IdleOne> Pip: packages.ubuntu.com
<zorn^^> guntbert: i called "strings /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 | grep GLIBCXX
<un214> hi
<SolarisBoy> so you actually just let the battery die,,,
<isaquealves> sixzerofour|jps: your problem is related to X?
<zorn^^> and i verified that the version 11 is missing
<un214> Is there a good way to download a bunch of extra packages and their dependencies for burning to cd for offline install
<zorn^^> i'm on ubuntu 9.94
<zorn^^> 9.04
<sixzerofour|jps> SolarisBoy ive never had a laptop before, i don't know the ettiqette
<Pip> is there any difference between 9.04 package and 9.10 package of the same package ?
<Pip> *s/package/version
<sixzerofour|jps> is that bad? lol
<Xcell> my cdrom quits 5 mins after boot, is there anything in here to fix that  ?  http://www.pastebin.com/m6f48832a
<sixzerofour|jps> i wish it would warn me when the bat is at like 10%
<SolarisBoy> sixzerofour|jps: no worries,, it sounds like you had the laptop on without being plugged in until the battery power depleted....
<SolarisBoy> sixzerofour|jps: it should and likely did
<sixzerofour|jps> but it only toldme when there was 30 seconds left
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<sixzerofour|jps> i doubt i use 10% of the bat every 30 seconds lol
<JoeSomebody> can someone good at samba check this? (i think it is what i used before) is it accurate before i try it ? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/ or is there a better / recommended one ?
<sixzerofour|jps> this isn't 1989
<SolarisBoy> thats odd my laptop keeps battery icon in my tool bar,, it tells me the status constantly and waaay before i lost battery power i would know
<sixzerofour|jps> its fscking the / partition now
<sixzerofour|jps> i have it in the tool bar
<sixzerofour|jps> but it didn't say anything
<guntbert> zorn^^: sorry - I was searching - but it seem EMSO is not in the repos - one possibilty: install libcwd (it seems to contain a glibcxx)
<sixzerofour|jps> i just woke up,turned the laptop on,and started doing my stuff
<sixzerofour|jps> guess it lost its charge over night
<SolarisBoy> hmm i dont think your fsking / unless you boot into single user mode...
<sixzerofour|jps> should i keep it plugged in overnight?
<guntbert> !enter | sixzerofour|jps
<ubottu> sixzerofour|jps: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SolarisBoy> are you sure the fsking is completing succesfully ?
<zorn^^> guntbert: yes it's not in repo, i'll try with your suggest
<guntbert> zorn^^: Good luck :-)
<sixzerofour|jps> it goes
<SolarisBoy> 5 steps and clears errors?
<sixzerofour|jps> well kde jsut asked me for my pass
<SolarisBoy> ok
<sixzerofour|jps> but again, the kde tool abr isn't loading
<sixzerofour|jps> or the desktop icons
<sixzerofour|jps> just firefox and amsn
<SolarisBoy> sixzerofour|jps: so this is an issue in your kde
<Jedcat> Hi!
<sixzerofour|jps> yes
<Pip> what's the latest firefox version number on ubuntu 9.10
<sixzerofour|jps> #kubuntu doesn't talk much :(
<SolarisBoy> i use gnome =)
<IdleOne> Pip: 3.5.2 iirc
<guntbert> sixzerofour|jps: you are scrolling the channel - please don't press <enter> so often
<Pip> IdleOne, Not 3.5.8 ?
<IdleOne> could be Pip
<VCoolio> Pip: yep
<sixzerofour|jps> SolarisBoy what is gnome like?, i was thinking of going to basic ubuntu and trying gnome,but i heard its teh suck,compared to kde
<Jedcat> mv xx/lol/omg /etc/mail or mw /xx/lol/omg /etc/mail? Which of this commands is correct?
<SolarisBoy> sixzerofour|jps: people with lousy computers only say that
<Pip> What's the latest version of firefox on latest Uubntu version?
<IdleOne> Pip: yeah 3.5.8
<isaquealves> sixzerofour|jps: you could try to remove the old kde config dir...
<sixzerofour|jps> SolarisBoy so gnome is cpu hog?
<SolarisBoy> not for me
<sixzerofour|jps> isaquealves how do i do that?
<SolarisBoy> it can be on a moderately resourced system
<SolarisBoy> sixzerofour|jps: im not suggesting you use gnome,, i think you should fix the issue,,
<sixzerofour|jps> SolarisBoy i know, i like kde anyways, i know it best
<Jedcat> блін, капець... Росіяни, українці, є хтось!?!?!!??!?!
<IdleOne> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<SolarisBoy> sixzerofour|jps: try google,, i recently heard someone with this issue,,
<IdleOne> !po
<Jedcat> ru!?!?
<IdleOne> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Jedcat> I am from Ukraine
<Jedcat> lol
<SolarisBoy> i think they moved some of their dot files from under their home and restarted the box
<IdleOne> Jedcat: well then speak english if you can :)
<Jedcat> OK)
<Jedcat> I can)
<sixzerofour|jps> SolarisBoy i have no idea what that is lol
<Jedcat> but not so good, as you
<isaquealves> sixzerofour|jps: rm -rf /home/yourusername/.kde
<IdleOne> Jedcat: you are doing fine
<SolarisBoy> sixzerofour|jps: 'ls ~/.*'
<Xcell> my cdrom wont recognize any cd  5 mins after boot, does this look normal  ?   http://www.pastebin.com/m6f48832a
<SolarisBoy> then do what isaquealves told
<sixzerofour|jps> ok isaquealves
<SolarisBoy> or mv it even =)... im a pack rat
<umang> Hi, I installed vim recently and now my default editor changed from nano to vim. However, the editor env variable has not been set. (And grep's for vim and nano both fail). So what makes vim my editor now?
<citypop> !ubuntu | ubooto russian
<ubottu> ubooto russian: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<isaquealves> sixzerofour|jps: do it in comand line
<sixzerofour|jps> isaquealves then what? [it went back to prompt]
<eremite> Im trying to install FireFox 3.6 but it's not showing up in my menus, nor can I find an FireFox 3.6 files on my computer.  I tried several terminal-based tutorials and nothing's worked.  How do I installed the version from the Mozilla site manually?
<guntbert> umang: in the command line or with nautilus?
<isaquealves> sixzerofour|jps: restart...
<damjanzg> I cant set persmission with chmod for my partition that is ntfs?
<umang> guntbert, Command line (specifically for bzr ci's)
<sixzerofour|jps> is there a command to restart, or jsut hit power button?
<SolarisBoy> oh ntfs...
<Jedcat> ﻿citypop: lol
<dust_t> hello I am learning java server pages. I installed tomcat6 using this https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/tomcat.html But now I am not sure what is the document root for this.
<VCoolio> umang: if "echo $EDITOR" doesn't reply with vim maybe check "alternatives" ("galternatives" for a gui)
<SolarisBoy> you set the permissions on the mount point....
<citypop> jedcat yea
<damjanzg> is there solution for permitions on ntfs
<sixzerofour|jps> sudo reboot worked
<isaquealves> sixzerofour|jps: CTLR + ALT + DELETE
<umang> VCoolio, How do I check alternatives?
<SolarisBoy> sudo update-alternatives –config editor
<damjanzg> And that is where I was setting a permission
<Jedcat> ﻿citypop:﻿ I am not russian =___=
<umang> eremite, http://ubuntuzilla.sourceforge.net/
<_Narc_> Any Kernel/modules guru knows what's replacing the ehci_hcd module in Karmic, or why I can't modprobe it (not found) ? Thanks a lot.
<SolarisBoy> dust_t: webapps
<guntbert> umang: ah, I guess my question was a bit silly: how does the choice of "default" affect you in CLI? why not just type nano ... ?
<VCoolio> umang: sorry, it's update-alternatives and kind of tricky, use galternatives, is much easier
<sixzerofour|jps> it worked isaquealves thankies!
<SolarisBoy> dust_t: though its off topic it is webapps
<sixzerofour|jps> now back to my original problem...
<isaquealves> sixzerofour|jps: what is your 'original problem'?
<umang> guntbert, Uh, bzr automatically chooses vim now, but I want to know why (I know how to change it back to nano by adding a line to .bashrc).
<erUSUL> _Narc_: maybe it is compiled in (not a module anymore)
<xgvictoriax> I am having trouble with my second screen, i plugged into my laptop and it works fine but when i move the mouse the second screen moves, like the whole desktop moves if im ove the mouse against an edge of the screen, this only happens on the second screen,, how can i fix this?
<sixzerofour|jps> when visiting sites like youtube in firefox, i get no sound, but i have sound when i do something in the os
<sixzerofour|jps> isaquealves
<erUSUL> _Narc_: they done this with a lot modules in karmic
<jgcp> Can anyone tell me how to make an ipod touch recognized as an ipod instead of a camera? Please pm me if you can help
<guntbert> umang: sorry, I am a bit slow today ...  understood
<SolarisBoy> i dont think ubuntu pays any attention to EDITOR variable i tried setting my default to vi like that
<SolarisBoy> never worked
<DexterLB> hi
<Pip> what does "firefox-3.1-dbg " mean ?
<DexterLB> can I use launchpad for projects that are not software? e.g. blender movies etc? And use bzr to upload the blend files?
<DexterLB> I asked in #launchpad but there's no answer...
<DexterLB> Pip: debugging symbols
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<_Narc_> erUSUL: Oh, ok, I see. Thanks. It means I can't rmmod or modprobe -r, right ?
<erUSUL> _Narc_: right
<isaquealves> sixzerofour|jps: what is the kubuntu version?
<umang> VCoolio, Again, I'm not trying to change it, I know how to. I want to know why bzr decided to start using vim instead of nano. (Unless there is a pecking order hardcoded to bzr).
<Pip> dexash, Should I use that package ?
<adalal> what does this mean: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<_Narc_> erUSUL: That's a real bummer :)
<DexterLB> Pip: If firefox crashes you can generate an useful crash report
<sixzerofour|jps> the latest i downloaded it eysterday [9.10 i think?]
<Lasthope106> help! I changed the xorg.conf file and now I can't boot
<SolarisBoy> adalal: network related
<DexterLB> Pip: you generally don't need it
<sixzerofour|jps> the latest i downloaded it eysterday [9.10 i think?] isaquealves
<SolarisBoy> adalal: what was done before that?
<erUSUL> adalal: malformed/invalid ip ?
<SolarisBoy> sounds like it erUSUL
<adalal> SolarisBoy, erUSUL: i know, im trying make a network alias
<SolarisBoy> adalal: bingo
<adalal> SolarisBoy: and?
<SolarisBoy> adalal: check the syntax
<umang> guntbert, (like I asked VCoolio) is there a pecking order in bzr that selects vim before nano and I don't have a default editor? printenv | grep "vim" returns nothing.
<VCoolio> umang: couldn't it be that installing vim changed the order for xdg-open? that's what update-alternatives is about; so what has changed? $EDITOR, xdg-open, gnome-open?
<DexterLB> or is launchpad for software only?
<Aiky> anyone know how to get keyboard working with PCSX?
<adalal> SolarisBoy: I just edited the network interfaces file and tried restarting the networking service
<dust_t> SolarisBoy, thanks I did create a index page there but it is not showing.
<adalal> SolarisBoy: seems to work, but im worried about that error
<SolarisBoy> dust_t: you dont place html there
<SolarisBoy> dust_t: you place web applications in
<AviDog> hey, can anyone confirm if there is a version of flash player for PowerPC?
<umang> VCoolio, That's even odder. xdf-open and gnome-open both used gedit! No vim.
<SolarisBoy> dust_t: you can create other directories and you should take a look on apache site
<adalal> erUSUL: i just changed the interfaces file, and restarted the networking service, when those flags showed up
<SolarisBoy> read up on it
<erUSUL> AviDog: not from adobe; you can try gnash or swfdec
<SolarisBoy> adalal: is the interface IP correct?
<erUSUL> adalal: post the interfaces file
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SolarisBoy> adalal: is the syntax of file correct
<suai> fgsjk
<AviDog> erUSUL: Is there a difference?Like, will I have limited functionality?
<guntbert> umang: I'm searching...
<umang> guntbert, ok. :)
<adalal> SolarisBoy, erUSUL: http://www.pastebin.com/d42a460a2
<jgcp> !Roclbox
<jgcp> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<erUSUL> AviDog: yes very limited afaik
<AviDog> erUSUL: Would I, at the very least, be able to watch YouTube videos?
<un214> anybody know where to get /etc/apt/sources.list for karmic?
<erUSUL> AviDog: dunno never used them myself. just try
<AviDog> How can I, in Gnome, set a panel to act as a window management panel? Like the default one the comes on the bottom.
<_Narc_> Does anyone knows a great deal about USB and USB modules here ? :)
<AviDog> erUSUL: Okay, thanks.
<umang> guntbert, VCoolio:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d774cd05
<adalal> SolarisBoy, erUSUL: see the pastebin?
<SolarisBoy> dust_t: in general ppl integrate tomcat (servlet container)  with apache (web server framework), using mod_jk
<SolarisBoy> checking..
<erUSUL> adalal: yes; i do not see anything too wrong with it ... i would use eth0 and eth0:1 as the two interfaces but other than that it looks sane
<meelu> are there any ftp clients which have fxp and ftpes
<meelu> ?
<SolarisBoy> yep
<umang> guntbert, VCoolio So, for curiosity's sake, what controls this? (i.e how did update-alternatives decide to change it to vim after I installed vim?)
<AviDog> erUSUL: Okay, thanks.
<SolarisBoy> you dont have a physical interface...
<meelu> it doesnt matter
<adalal> erUSUL: i shall try that... other than that, i just have dhcp, dns server running, and one small change in the ip tables
<meelu> pyhsical interfce?
<SolarisBoy> you need to have eth0 and eth0:0 or whatever you alias is
<Charon_> What image format does CloneZilla accept?
<SolarisBoy> yes
<SolarisBoy> physical interface
<meelu>  gui
<meelu> ok
<meelu> w/e
<adalal> erUSUL: that did it, changing the eth0:0 to eth0 :D thanks!
<meelu> whats it calld
<xgvictoriax> how can i get my laptop to dual monitor
<xgvictoriax> ?
<SolarisBoy> adalal: as stated eth0:* isn't a physcal interface
<SolarisBoy> which is why you got that error
<erUSUL> adalal: no problem
<SolarisBoy> in order to make an alias on eth0 it must exist
<meelu> Does anyone know of any ftp clients which have fxp and ftpes
<adalal> thanks SolarisBoy, erUSUL
<meelu> Does anyone know of any ftp clients which have fxp and ftpes?
<SolarisBoy> fxp?
<Guest91942> i have 2 printers on an ubuntu machine and i can not access then from windows machines on the same LAN .I have installed samba but i think its not properly
<guntbert> umang: no idea about that - sorry - do you already know how to change it? but please be aware of http://dc.ubuntu-us.org/tutorials/bzr-intro.html (search for default editor on that page, there is a note)
<SolarisBoy> ftp/ssl ? is what your asking meelu ?
<SolarisBoy> or secure ftp options? sftp, etc?
<meelu> SolarisBoy,
<meelu> ok ftp will do, but with tls ssl support
<gautham> are ubuntu, xubuntu. kubuntu, edubuntu and ubuntu-studio packages all a part of the ubuntu DVD ?
<SolarisBoy> as stated ftp/ssl?
<SolarisBoy> yes lftp
<tiger_> i just updated to kubuntu trough the terminal and the desktop is still like the ubuntu do i have to restart a couple of times or what
<tiger_> gautham no they are not
<xgvictoriax> can someone help me set up dual monitors
<SolarisBoy> lftp speaks ftp over SSL
<gautham> tiger_: then whats extra in the 4GB monster ?
<AviDog> what is the best browser for a 1.5Ghz PowerPC Ubuntu system?
<tiger_> just addon files
<umang> guntbert, Yes. I can change it from update-alternatives (which now shows vim as default). My only question is, how did update-alternatives change the default to vim without me asking it to?
<SolarisBoy> cause it knew vim is best
<SolarisBoy> =)
<gautham> well to rephrase my question, are all the "applications" inside the 4 main ISOs available in the DVD ?
<h00k> !best | AviDog
<tiger_> and remember that ubuntu supports a wide range of hardware new and old and all that needs to be added
<ubottu> AviDog: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Guest91942> i have 2 printers on an ubuntu machine and i can not access them from windows machines on the same LAN .I have installed samba but i think its not properly configured . any suggestions ?
<erUSUL> AviDog: try epyphany with webkit backend ... or midori
<h00k> AviDog: I've run Firefox on something similar and it runs well. Consider Chromium, also.
<umang> guntbert, I just checked the bazaar files and there is no mention of any editor, so the only setting that was change was with update-alternatives. Do you think dpkg ran update-alternatives while I installed vim?
<spydon> My login screen flickers very much on 9.10 with the nvidia 185 driver, can anyone help? :/
<guntbert> umang: without looking into the packages - difficult guesswork. but the note I sent you implies that brz "expects" to work with vi/vim
<guntbert> umang: I'sure several packages do that
<dayo> trying to back up my home dir from a bricked karmic box with a karmic live cd. but it freezes just as the desktop is loading. i got two blank taskbars and a black desktop, a frozen progress wheel. any ideas?
<blaha> I can get ubuntu liveCD to boot on my macbook air, and I choose "try ubuntu without installing", but then all I get is a blinking cursor in the upper-left
<Moat> how do i unzip rars in ubuntu?
<umang> guntbert, OK. So vim set itself as default. I don't like that, because I never asked it to, but I'll investigate a little more later (see what the package does, etc). Thanks for you help! Thank you too, VCoolio!
<SolarisBoy> unrar x
<SolarisBoy> Moat: ^
<h00k> Moat: you're going to have to install unrar, first
<Spyzer> is there any "better" alternative to wine(I am not criticizing it, it is already the best as it is).
<blaha> moat: install package unrar
<a> hi. is there a autohotkey equivalent in ubuntu? I wish to automate a java application by sending keystrokes and mouse click events
<SolarisBoy> oopsy forgot that part =)
<Moat> whats the command
<Moat> sudo apt-get install unrar?
<h00k> Moat: yes
<Moat> hoorah
<h00k> Moat: after that, it will open with Archive Manager
<h00k> or, File Roller
<SolarisBoy> ugh gui ..
<SolarisBoy> blar
<guntbert> umang: np and have fun
<blaha> I can get ubuntu liveCD to boot on my macbook air, and I choose "try ubuntu without installing", but then all I get is a blinking cursor in the upper-left. Disc is good. Any ideas?
<Guest91942> i have 2 printers on an ubuntu machine and i can not access then from windows machines on the same LAN .I have installed samba but i think its not properly
<a> hi. is there a autohotkey equivalent in ubuntu? I wish to automate a java application by sending keystrokes and mouse click events
<VCoolio> a: if you mean an apps that can handle keybindings and mousebindings with configurable commands, check xbindkeys
<a> ty VCoolio
<a> can i use my ahk scripts in that app?
<damjanzg> I got problem with sound when smbdy log on my machin with ssh and play some file I lose my sound
<VCoolio> a: sure, but it only handles one-line commands, no complete functions; so scripts are ok, yes
<isaquealves> blaha: you could try press F4 in the options screen of the LiveCD
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. I cant install RT61 wifi driver. I downloaded the driver, went to the directory, but after I run "make all" I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/380452/
<Moat> i need a plugin to play .avi and .mpeg
<Moat> what do i get?
<Spyzer> is there any "better" alternative to wine(I am not criticizing it, it is already the best as it is)??
<erUSUL> Moat: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Basstard`> you could try beer..
<erUSUL> Spyzer: buy cedega or crossover-office
<Spyzer> k
<erUSUL> Spyzer: they are just wine rip-offs but may work better in some specific app
<Spyzer> oook
<umang> guntbert, Sorry, all this would be done by debian/postinst right (vim changing my settings)?
<swiftarrow>  Hi people!  I'm not a devel, but I'm trying to compile some software, and I'm getting an error.  Can someone take a look?  http://pastebin.com/d370e90f5 Thanks!
<Moat> erUSUL whats the command?
<erUSUL> natrixnatrix89: afaik that driver comes with ubuntu
<h00k> Spyzer: those are just wine branches, but maybe better for certain things, as erUSUL said. Are you not able to find any alternatives?
<erUSUL> Moat: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rabbitnightmare> I am having an issue with maya and the new ubuntu, it will go through the installation but simply fail to run
<erUSUL> !software | Moat
<ubottu> Moat: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Nastya> Hi everyone. How can I install netbeans with C++support using aptitude?
<karlos_> All the good time of day! Who - something knows how to do that would display the icons on keyboard layout?
<guntbert> umang: sorry, I don't even know where I could ask for this info - never handled packaging myself
<rabbitnightmare> anyone else use alias autodesk maya?
<umang> guntbert, OK. Thanks anyway. :)
<enthdegree> Is there a command to print my distro name?
<h00k> swiftarrow: it looks like it didn't compile completely,
<erUSUL> rabbitnightmare: i can not afford a license :)
<erUSUL> !version | enthdegree
<ubottu> enthdegree: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<guntbert> enthdegree: lsb_release -a
<h00k> swiftarrow: you may have to check with wherever this software comes from
<LateralForce> LateralForce, (testing)
<enthdegree> Pfchert, thanks.
<blaha> isaquealves: what would I do with the options screen?
<rabbitnightmare> idk I installed 9.10, did all the basic updates and tried to install maya on my home machine and it wont run
<h00k> blaha: Anthony from vark here.  I just thought of something, you could try the alternate CD to install it, instead of the GUI installer.
<lovinOS> k
<h00k> blaha: It's quite easy to use, it's just text-based
<rabbitnightmare> its the new 2010 version
<LateralForce> Could somone write my nick in 1 sec (testing sound)
<blaha> h00k: I'll try it
<h00k> rabbitnightmare: did you try to run it from a terminal to see what is erroring out?
<guntbert> LateralForce: please use #test
<rabbitnightmare> just using the .src files from the disk
<LateralForce> ty
<LateralForce> oh mb
<karlos_> Oh shit!
<h00k> !language | karlos_
<ubottu> karlos_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rabbitnightmare> yes it just simply says *crash 1072* which is a maya only thing and since I refuse to use rhel they refuse me support
<swiftarrow> h00k, yea... I was afeard of that.  I'm doing that too. Thought I'd try my luck.
<h00k> rabbitnightmare: :/ good luck, I don't think there is anthing anyone else can do excep them
<rabbitnightmare> right then lol
<h00k> rabbitnightmare: it doesn't sound like it can't load any necessary dependencies or anything,
<rabbitnightmare> it works fine at work because they can afford rhel
<Charon_> I need someone familiar with CloneZilla on Ubuntu. What file format can I try to convert to so that I can use CZ to transfer this Virtual Disk Image to a partition?
<rabbitnightmare> all dependancies are met
<rabbitnightmare> I am using KDE like they want
<xfact> Anybody knows any ppa for latest amarok package?
<Charon_> .vdi files and .ovf were both ignored by CloneZilla, so what does count as an image?
<rabbitnightmare> heh I downloaded the trial and it works
<rabbitnightmare> nvm problem solved sorry for the inconvenience
<DexterLB> aah come one
<rabbitnightmare> I gues there was an update that wasnt on the cd
<DexterLB> how come no one know the answer?
<h00k> !patience | DexterLB
<ubottu> DexterLB: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mdg2> hello!  how do i tell pandora to get a playlist it lost?
<rabbitnightmare> DexterLB, whats the question
<h00k> mdg2: Pandora...like...the flash-based web music player?
<karlos_> Sorry
<mdg2> h00k: actually i am using painobar, but whatever will rest it
<enthdegree> The Music Genome Project?
<gerry_> DexterLB: yeah I can't see you question either
<mdg2> rest/reset
<h00k> mdg2: er, that's stored server-side, I think, you're going to have to check with them.
<mdg2> h00k: okay
<rabbitnightmare> ok well I gotta go sorry DexterLB since you cant ask I cant answer
<gerry_> ditto
<a> hi. can someone help me solve this problem
<enthdegree> It depends. What is your problem?
<a> i downloaded iron browser and when i execute it from the terminal
<a> i get the following dependency error
<a> ./iron: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found
<a> any ideas?
<a> is it looking for some standard c++ libraries?
<enthdegree> Hmm, maybe try apt-cache search libstdc++ and see what packages come up.
<a> 100 odd results :/
<adalal> i have a quick question, i have a network alias setup, but how do i make sure all local traffic goes through just one ip, while all internet queries go through another ip?
<IdleOne> install libstdc++6-4.4-dev
<a> ok IdleOne . ty enthdegree
<IdleOne> a that should work
<fabrizio> salve
<enthdegree> libstdc++6-4.4-pic You need the dev version?
<a> hmm it wants to install gcc and other stuff too .. installing
<a> i want to run iron browser :)
<a> dev or pic?
<a> is pic .. stable version while dev is as it suggests?
<enthdegree> I have iron. Dev is for developers. Pic is just the shared lib binaries.
<enthdegree> Dev is like the source and stuff.
<a> the install took 50 megs ... checking ./iron
<h00k> adalal: er, local traffic like localmachine or local-intranet?
<adalal> h00k: local-intranet
<enthdegree> It's fairly rare that you need that stuff to run bins. I have iron running fine on my system, but I remember I had some problems like what you stated when I was first trying to set it up.
<BobSapp> join #chomium
<a> hmm .. were there any more steps apart from the standard c++ libraries ... or more afer that?
<enthdegree> Same error? :P
<BobSapp> Since the last chromium update I havent been able to view animated gif images in chromium does anyone else get this?
<gerry_> BobSapp: what version?
<BobSapp> 5.0.333.0 (39418) Ubuntu
<adalal> h00k: im just setting up a gateway, and I want to force one IP to communicate through the gateway only to the outside network, and the other to the internal network only
<a> same error -  /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found
<a> now what ?
<gerry_> BobSapp: not running that version so can't help
<BobSapp> ger np just wondered if anyone had a clue
<BobSapp> ok strange
<BobSapp> I reinstalled the browser and gifs work now
<a> umm IdleOne enthdegree ?
<gerry_> BobSapp: glad to hear it
<IdleOne> a: yes?
<IdleOne> a: don't know :/
<h00k> adalal: I have to run, keep asking, someone can help
<enthdegree> does  locate libstdc++.so.6
<enthdegree> return anything?
<adalal> thanks h00k
<Sensiva> BobSapp 5.0.334 is out update
<abhi_nav> a: may i pm u? need to talk about mtnl.
<nickaugust> when I try to CD into a directory it tells me permission denied.  how do I do this as root?  'sudo cd directory' doesnt work
<a> ok abhi_nav
<BobSapp> Sensiva: I think i see the problem, it was a failed update, because I did update the browser but it still said 333, now i have reinstalled it it correctly says 334.
<BobSapp> thanks.
<erry> i have a pcmi usb host and i have a mouse connected, it wont work
<erry> touchpad wont work either
<Sensiva> uw
<IsmAvatar> I'm having sound problems with 9.10. I have USB speakers, normal jack speakers, and headphones. None of them are being sent audio.
<IsmAvatar> "sudo aplay -l" reports "aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found..."
<Sensiva> nickaugust sudo su then cd to the directory, be careful this is root access
<a> umm enthdegree ?
<nickaugust> Sensiva; thanks man!
<Sensiva> uw :)
<a> anyone here know how to run iron on ubuntu 9.04?
<enthdegree> I'm /running/ it on 9.04 :P
<a> i get the error /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found
<Quintasan> Hi, did is it possible to enable Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 support without manually rebuilding the kernel?
<bullgard> '~$ echo "$LANG"; en_US.UTF-8'. How can I change the format of the dispalyed time of day from "6:16 PM" to a 24-hour format?
<bullgard> s/dispalyed/displayed/
<a> enthdegree,  how do i get it running on my?
<enthdegree> locate libstdc++.6.so returns the file?
<a> checking
<h00k> Quintasan: does it not work when you plug it in?
<a> enthdegree, umm no
<a> surprising
<enthdegree> Ok, `sudo apt-get install libstdc++6`
<Quintasan> hoeq: it works but I'd like to bind the 1,2,3,4,5 keys in the top middle and when I press them on bind key screen the click doesnt gets registered
 * Criogen Hello,
 * enthdegree Hello hello!
<Quintasan> hoeq: sorry, meant for h00k
<diplomatic> Guys im trying to create a symlink and its telling me file arelady exist
<diplomatic> symlink for phpmyadmin
<Criogen> I have a problem connecting at a DHCP internet connection in Ubuntu 9.10, I assigned DNS servers, phisical adresses, did everything, it just wown't connect, please help.
<Quintasan> h00k: also the zoom key doesnt work but I dont really care about it
<enthdegree> diplomatic: What command are you running?
<diplomatic> sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin
<CkhiKuzad> how would i be able to download a linux-image- type file through either aptitude or apt
<CkhiKuzad> and how would i be able to use it on a system that needs it.
<kerlen> please can someone tell me the ubuntu root password ? Im need to use it !!
<h00k> Quintasan: you cna change keybindings https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Keybindings
<h00k> !sudo | kerlen
<ubottu> kerlen: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<IsmAvatar> diplomatic: ls -l /var/www | grep phpmyadmin
<h00k> Quintasan: good luck, I have to run
<Quintasan> h00k: thanks
<a> enth, installed dev .. ic .. no good
<a> pic*
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad sudo apt-get install linux-image-`Version`-generic , and it will add itself in ur grub menu
<VCoolio> diplomatic: use ln -sf to overwrite existing target, but better check first why it is there
<CkhiKuzad> Sensiva, how would i be able to tell the version i need?
<agdoku> I have a running system and now I want to move it to another HDD. How do I cope with grub? I don't quite get it setup right.
<Criogen> Any users from Romania? Please PM me.
<enth> Did you install the one without the dev or pic? Just 'libstdc++6'?
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad What are you trying to do exactly?
<a> enth, libstdc++6 is already the newest version.
<looksharp> hello
<diplomatic> thanks guys i got it
<a> without any pic / dev
<CkhiKuzad> restore my ubuntu distro. its boot directory got cleared out by accident, and all that is left is GRUB
<CkhiKuzad> senziva ^
<CkhiKuzad> sensiva**
<IsmAvatar> Sound doesn't work for me on 9.10. Seems I have no sound driver modules. Now what?
<a> enth,  sudo apt-get install libstdc++6
<enth> Are you on a 64 bit processor?
<a> yes
<looksharp> I did not setup any root password for during the installtion. What is the default root password ??
<a> amd64
<enth> aha! Try installing lib64stdc++6
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad then sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic , this will install the latest kernel from repos
<a> :/
<CkhiKuzad> thanks sensiva
<a> okay :)
<squelos> hi
<enth> Hi hi.
<Sensiva> looksharp its random, for root access use sudo
<a> enth, lib64... does not autocomplete
<kerlen> ubottu: oH yeah... I believe in you... but I need root password... can you tell me ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<looksharp> how to use sudo i am new to unbuntu
<IdleOne> kerlen: use sudo
<Boohbah> hello debian! what is the debian equivalent of gentoo's 'wgetpaste', a tool for pasting STDINput to the dpaste.com website?
<enth> It's in synaptic.
<IdleOne> !sudo > looksharp
<ubottu> looksharp, please see my private message
<a> enth, checking
<Boohbah> sed -i 's/debian/ubuntu/g' ./*
<enth> looksharp: Slap a command after sudo.
<Boohbah> does anyone know?
<looksharp> I see then no need to identify as root
<looksharp> just typing sudo instead
<IdleOne> looksharp: exactly
<Sacho> yep.
<looksharp> ok i got ty
<a> enth, not in synaptic either
<ori> can someone help me upgrade to the latest vesion of ubuntu from 8.04?
<fretster> hey guys
<CkhiKuzad> sensiva my boot directory is still empty
<IsmAvatar> if you ever do need to go root for a while, you can just use sudo su
<IdleOne> looksharp: the root account is locked in ubuntu, there is no root password.
<a> is it lib'64'?
<fretster> anyone know of a sweet great performing scan utility for buntu?
<looksharp> I see
<fretster> someonementioned something-scan earlier
<CkhiKuzad> sensiva, i need to know what files are meant to be in that directory, and i need to get all of the files
<fretster> simple-scan or something
<hero1900> scan??
<a> enth, i see a lib32 but no 64
<hero1900> scan for what
<ori> can someone help me upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu from 8.04?
<hero1900> ?
<enth> a: That's strange. You have updated repos and everything, right?
<bullgard> [GNOME] '~$ echo "$LANG"; en_US.UTF-8'. How can I change the format of the displayed time of day from "6:16 PM" to a 24-hour format?
<IdleOne> !upgrade | ori
<ubottu> ori: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<a> enth, i am on crunchbang .. that uses ubuntu repos if iam not wrong
<IsmAvatar> Sound doesn't work for me on 9.10. Seems I have no sound driver modules. How do I install them?
<fretster> jsut a tool for managing a scanner.  to acutally scan documents etc with acrobat kinda precision
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad that directory should contain vmlinuz and initrd files, which are installed by installing some kernel version, did you try sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic ?
<erry> i have a pcmi usb host and i have a mouse connected, it wont work
<erry> neither will touchpad
<CkhiKuzad> yes i did, and i found my vmlinuz and initrd on the / directory
<CkhiKuzad> hang on
<IdleOne> ori: you will need to change from only lts releases to all releases in System > administration > Software sources
<ori> idleone: thanx ill do that
<erry> i use ubuntu 9.10
<CkhiKuzad> ok i've /boot/grub/ in this directory, inirt.img, initrd.img.old, vmlinuz, vmlinuz.old
<a> enth, should i download iron 32 bit on my 64 os and try?
<abhi_nav> hello
<CPrgmSwR2> good bye
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad thats fine
<enth> That might work.
<trism> bullgard: right click on the clock, properties, 24-hour format
<CkhiKuzad> that will work? o.o
<enth> If you wanted to use the 32 bit bins.
<ori> idleone: where is that option?
<a> trying
<guntbert> !crunchbang | a
<ubottu> a: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Whitor> Hi. In a dual display setup, how do I control the display the navigation panel is on? (the panel at the top of the screen in gnome)??
<CkhiKuzad> but my linux-image-generic isnt in there, sensiva
<trism> bullgard: you can actually use any format you want if you edit the gconf clock preferences and set it to custom, with a custom string in the strftime format
<NewWorld> Whitor:  What you mean by 'display' in 'control the display'? What do you want done with it?
<Whitor> I hate plugging a monitor into my laptop and having the gnome panel move to the external display
<Whitor> I'd like the panel to remain at the top of my laptop display
<IdleOne> ori lemme look
<ori> ildeone: lol how?
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad linux-image-generic is a meta package, it installs the latest version available for your ubuntu, you won't find in that directory vmlinuz-image-generic
<IdleOne> ori: under the Updates tab
<trijntje> !hi | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Whitor> NewWorld, I want to control the montir the navigation panel is on
<ori> idleone: ight
<IdleOne> ori: lol I meant look on my system
<ori> idleone: *right..
<Whitor> NewWorld, Monitor*
<abhi_nav> hello trijntje
<CkhiKuzad> ok so if i do the grub restore process thing, it will fix it by now, sensiva?
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad yes
<NewWorld> Whitor:  Control as in move around... or change the color or...
<ori> idleone: pre release and ubsuppoted update?
<guest_> hello
<CkhiKuzad> ok what is the syntax i need to use in grub-install for it to be installed on /dev/sda1
<ori> idleone: lol how do i do that?
<IsmAvatar> Help please. Sound doesn't work for me on 9.10. Seems I have no sound driver modules. How do I install them?
<CkhiKuzad> sensiva**
<Whitor> NewWorld, I want it to remain on my laptop display.
<enth> guest_: Hello hello.
<bullgard> trism: Wonderful! --  Thank you very much for your help.
 * Criogen Hello.
<NewWorld> guest_ change you nickname with '/nick [your new nickname]'
<Whitor> NewWorld, It moves to an external display whenever I plug one in and enable it
<IdleOne> ori: pre-release?
<JoeSomeBuddy> help, i did sudo mkdir /home/samba/DATA , now how do i mount the ntfs drive DATA in that folder?
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad grub-install (hd0)
<NewWorld> :D
<ori> idleone: i dunno, they're options in the updates tab.
<ori> idleone: lets stat ove
<CkhiKuzad> Sensiva: root@ubuntu:/# grub-install (hd0)
<CkhiKuzad> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `hd0'
<fretster> anyone heard of that? sim-scan or whatever
<Whitor> Does anyone here use Gnome on a lptop with an external display ?
<guntbert> Whitor: are you talking about *the* panel (or about a special panel)?
<IsmAvatar> JoeSomeBuddy: do you know the /dev/ location of your drive? Like /dev/sdb1
<ori> idleone: *lets start over
<ori> idleone: step one?
<IdleOne> ori: yes in that window look further down, there is a box you can select Normal releases
<JoeSomeBuddy> IsmAvatar,  no, how do i get that?
<NewWorld> Whitor:  Sorry I don't really know what to do with that one :(
<CkhiKuzad> sensiva, i think you think im in the sudo grub command line thing
<Whitor> guntbert, *the* panel... the one with Applucations, PLaces, Syetem ...
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad sorry grub-install hd0
<Criogen> Anyone from Romania? Please PM me I could really use some help on a issue.
<my_new_nickname> how can I try Lubuntu?
<CkhiKuzad> ok
<ori> idleone: yes
<squelos> whitor : yes, i do.
<IdleOne> ori: right now it should be at LTS releases
<ori> idleone: right
<IdleOne> ori: change it
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad yeah you must use sudo if you are not root
<squelos> whitor : with compiz and xrandr
<ori> idleone: to normal...?
<JoeSomeBuddy> IsmAvatar,  it is drive 2of 2, does that help?
<IdleOne> ori: yes
<Whitor> squelos, Which monitor is your navigation paenl on?
<IsmAvatar> JoeSomeBuddy: good question. Do you know if it's SATA?
<Whitor> squelos, I use compiz
<guntbert> Whitor: ok, I guess that was the confusion wit your other partner - but no help from me - sorry
<squelos> depends how you configure it
<ori> idleone: gotcha. and can i directly upgrade to 9.10?
<IdleOne> ori: then click close and you will be asked to reload probably
<guntbert> *with
<JoeSomeBuddy> IsmAvatar,  yes its sta
<Whitor> guntbert, thanks anyhow :)
<my_new_nickname> ese ignacio
<JoeSomeBuddy> IsmAvatar,  yes its sata
<IdleOne> ori: no, leap frogging is not supported. you will have to do incremental upgrades
<squelos> whito : grandr is the thing you are looking for
<Whitor> xrandr you mean?
<Whitor> or grandr?
<squelos> euh, grandr is a graphical tool
<IsmAvatar> JoeSomeBuddy: then it should be sda2 or sdb1. Try 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/samba/DATA'
<Whitor> oh ok, thanks !
<ori> idleone: ok. and all those other upgrades are unneccesarry?
<IdleOne> ori: or you can download the 9.10 and do a fresh install. see !seperatehome
<squelos> whitor : sorry i got to leave
<squelos> but thats what i used.
<squelos> cyaz all
<Whitor> squelos, thanks for hte help
<IdleOne> ori: you don't need to check the pre-release and backports if you don't want to
<marcus_> hello at all
<ori> idleone: how do i see !seperatehome?
<IdleOne> !speratehome
<JoeSomeBuddy> IsmAvatar,  shouldnt i list drives somehow?
<chrisboom> how do i change permissions for a folder
<IdleOne> !seperatehome
<ori> !speratehome
<IdleOne> !separatehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<chrisboom> it currently has a little x next to it, and i cant open it
<IdleOne> there ^^
<IsmAvatar> JoeSomeBuddy: Yeah, that would be useful, but I'm no expert, I wouldn't know how to do that.
<ori> !seperatehome
<IdleOne> ori: you should have just received a msg from ubottu
<IsmAvatar> JoeSomeBuddy: Normally when I want to do that, I just use trial and error. If I get the wrong drive, I can just umount it and try again.
<Criogen> I have problems connecting to a dhcp network running through a modem, this is happening in Ubuntu 9.10, please help.
<ori> idleone: i did thanx
<IdleOne> ori: no problem
<ori> idleone: but i dont wanta partition
<CkhiKuzad> sensiva: root@ubuntu:/# grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda1
<CkhiKuzad> /dev/sda1: Not found or not a block device.
<chrisboom> so how do i change file permissions
<IdleOne> ori: in that case incremental upgrades
<ardian> where can i find the apt-get list ? to edit my repo
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad no that's wrong do grub-install hd0
<looksharp> hahah finally logged from ubuntu
<chrisboom> on a folder
<IdleOne> ori: will take several hours to complete depending on your connection
<ori> idleone: ok thanx for all your help
<chrisboom> >	it currently has a little x next to it, and i cant open it
<Sensiva> chrisboom https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions
<IdleOne> ori: anytime
<CkhiKuzad> sensiva thats the syntax that it says it needs
<Alan502> http://tinyurl.com/ylnbm25  browse safely :)
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad man grub-install
<IsmAvatar> help. How do I install my sound driver modules? They seem to be missing, so I have no sound
<chrisboom> sensiva: okay, so i wanna do sudo chmod /folder/ 777?
<chrisboom> will that make the folder openable by all?
<abhi_nav> yes
<Sensiva> chrisboom yes
<CkhiKuzad> Sensiva, it wont let me do that grub-install. it says neither hd0 or sda1 are a root device, im on a livecd
<melodie_> hi
<Nastya> Quintasan: Hi! Really nice keyboard
<DS1>  how do i move place where i installed a program to home directory
<DS1> can i just copy and paste it to home
<The_ManU_212> hi
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad you should have told me that you are using a live cd!!
<The_ManU_212> i have a nvidia ck804 soundchip, allr ecognized well i can configure it but cant hear anyting
<guntbert> DS1: there is no need for that - what is your intention?
<The_ManU_212> can u help plz
<melodie_> I would like to ask how to reconfigure the resolution in Xubuntu Karmic, installed in Virtualbox, that offers 800x600 only ? I'd need 1024x768 :)
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad is /dev/sda1 mounted?
<melodie_> thanks if someone can help me
<CkhiKuzad> yes it is
<CkhiKuzad> as /media/disk-1
<cellofellow> melodie_: have you installed the vbox guest additions?
<chrisboom> sensiva: it said chmod: invalid mode: `/var/lib/backuppc' Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<melodie_> cellofellow, not yet, what with it ?
<DS1> guntbert: i have a script i want to run which requires it be installed in home directory
<Roasted> do I think I deleted the original human theme that comes with ubuntu - how do I get it back?
<Roasted> also. how do I install murrine GIT?
<CkhiKuzad> sensiva, it is mounted as /media/disk-1 (highlighted message)
<cellofellow> melodie_: the guest additions include a special virtualbox graphics "card" driver, which supports more resolutions.
<guntbert> DS1: then change the script
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad okay now you need sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk-1 hd0
<melodie_> cellofellow, all right, I go for it and tell you what ! thks !
<DS1> guntbert: i cant change the script how do i move the program
<CkhiKuzad> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk-1 hd0
<CkhiKuzad> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/disk-1/boot': No such file or directory
<CkhiKuzad> sensiva^
<guntbert> DS1: why can't you change the script? what is it anyway?
<cellofellow> Roasted: search for "human" in synaptic and reinstall what you find that is installed.
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad ls /media/disk-1 and use pastebin.com
<DS1> guntbert: its gfortran script im not a programmer who program it
<cellofellow> Roasted: as to murrine, there may be a PPA that will get you a more recent version, but if you want to install from git, you'll have to be comfortable with compiling stuff.
<sriramoman> I have only root user in my system, in /etc/passwd file I changed root's shell to /usr/bin/bash
<IsmAvatar> help. How do I install my sound driver modules? They seem to be missing, so I have no sound
<sriramoman> now its throwing no shell error when I try to login. how do I fix this problem:( Its a virtualbox appliance on an AMD machine
<CkhiKuzad> Sensiva i know how to use pastebin, its two lines, and i've limited ram, i cant run firefox and xchat, and nautilus, and a terminal on a livecd
<cellofellow> sriramoman: why is bash installed in /usr instead of /?
<guntbert> DS1: aha - what program does it need?
<Roasted> cellofellow, well, I didnt compile anything on my laptop, and I have Murrine GIT. I want to get it on my other two Ubuntu machines and I dont know how. But like I said, I never compiled, or added a PPA...
<CkhiKuzad> Sensiva i ls'ed
<DS1> guntbert: he made it into a exe file for me
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad did it show the files?
<chrisboom> ok sorted
<CkhiKuzad> yes it did Sensiva
<JoeSomeBuddy> how do i reverse a sudo useradd ?
<cellofellow> JoeSomeBuddy: userdel
<sriramoman> cellofellow: that's the mistake I made in the file! :(
<agdoku> I am trying to move my system to my new RAID. But I fail in moving grub2!
<DS1> guntbert: cant i just uninstall the program then set new directory to install?
<DS1> guntbert: i know how to uninstall it
<cellofellow> sriramoman: ok, glad we fixed that :)
<agdoku> I'd need some help there.
<JoeSomeBuddy> thanks
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad mount | grep sda1
<theadmin> A hypothetical situation. One installed a metapackage and did not like what was in it. How does one remove this package AND everything else it installed?
<IsmAvatar> apt-get purge
<sriramoman> cellofellow: but now I am unable to login! how do I fix the case:(
<agdoku> I would know how to do that in grub version 1 but grub2 does not seem to like me.
<CkhiKuzad> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<CkhiKuzad> sensiva
<cellofellow> theadmin: you have to find all its dependencies and remove those
<prisko> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sriramoman> coz the thing is that the entry is wrong!
<guntbert> DS1: I asked about the other program - no you cannot reinstall it into a different directory (not with apt & co at least)
<cellofellow> sriramoman: why are you unable to login?
<theadmin> IsmAvatar: Hm... interesting. Say, I have kubuntu-desktop, so I sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop and it will remove KDE and all crap that comes with it?
<Ashfire908> I'm having issues importing my ssh keys into seahorse. It keeps saying that the file has an invalid file format.
<melodie_> cellofellow, it's not possible to install the additions without virtualbox-ose and all the depends, right ?
<cellofellow> sriramoman: the password shouldn't be in /etc/passwd, but in /etc/shadow, and it should be hashed and salted (an encryption system).
<cellofellow> melodie_: don't think so. I've never used the ose, just the proprietary.
<DS1> guntbert: its a exe file which i run which is set to read a certain file under the directory set
<chrisboom> ok, i gksudoed nautilus to open the folder. now in the gui set permissions
<prisko> sudo apt-get install xchat
<chrisboom> backuppc owns the folder
<IsmAvatar> theadmin: not sure. Usually, purge just removes the package and directly associated packages, and then removes any leftover orphans
<chrisboom> how do i set it so users can access it?
<sriramoman> cellofellow: coz in passwd file I gave entry as /usr/bin/bash instead of /bin/bash :(
<sriramoman> and other entries are fine!
<CkhiKuzad> sensiva: i got this:/dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad try mkdir /media/disk-1/boot then grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk-1 hd0
<cellofellow> sriramoman: oh
<cellofellow> sriramoman: probably best to load up a livecd and edit the /etc/passwd file that way, then.
<guntbert> DS1: yes, and please if you want help don't fuss around (a certain..) - tell me what program is needed, then we can copy it to your home dir
<JoeSomeBuddy> following a guide on samba i did -  sudo useradd -s /bin/true myname and it says i already exist, what is -s /bin/true?
<sriramoman> no, I don't have access to any sort of external drive!
<melodie_> cellofellow, when I apt-getted to virtualbox-guest-additions it brought the bunch of the rest with it
<sriramoman> is that the only resort?
<cellofellow> melodie_: oh, good
<CkhiKuzad> i've done chroot to this drive Sensiva, so if i do that, it will create basically /media/disk-1/media/disk-1/boot
<cellofellow> sriramoman: hmm :(
<JoeSomeBuddy> whatever it is i cant do it, because i already exist :)
<DS1> guntbert: he made the script using gfortran and its for a program called gmsh
<melodie_> cellofellow, I also have the proprietary version, in which is this ubuntu installed. ;'D
<cellofellow> sriramoman: do any of the other users have sudo access?
<guntbert> melodie_: there is #vbox too - is this about installing the guest additions?
<sriramoman> it has only root user!:D
<melodie_> guntbert, it's about getting 1024x768 instead of 800x600 in Ubuntu Xfce, which is in a vbox machine
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad okay try to creat boot folder on /dev/sda1 by any mean then run grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk-1 hd0
<cellofellow> sriramoman: well, unless you can find some attack that will root the box (maybe just booting into single-user mode aka recovery mode will work)
<cellofellow> sriramoman: ...unless you can root the box, you're screwed, I guess.
<sriramoman> no, the single-user mode didn't help!:(
<theadmin> I heard that Linux will stop using chmod-like system and switch to some "ACL", is it true?
<cellofellow> sriramoman: you really don't have a USB drive you can run a live system from, or anything?
<Roasted> Does ClamAV update automatically every day or something? Each time I open it I have updated defintiions and I never update it myself.
<CkhiKuzad> there IS a boot folder on this drive, it has vmlinuz and initrd. i need to know the command to just reinstall grub by default
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad what livecd are you using?
<sriramoman> cellofellow: no, this is actually a remote system, and of now I can't get anyone to insert any physical media :-|
<CkhiKuzad> 9.04
<Aperculum> My battery status applet on my panel is not always detecting when I unplug my laptop
<cellofellow> sriramoman: dang, that sucks. So, if it's a remote system, is it a vps or collocated box or something?
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup,%20Repairing%20and%20Reinstalling%20GRUB
<guntbert> DS1: well - you *could* deinstall gmsh and try to compile it yourself from source - the you have complete control over the installation
<guntbert> *then
<DS1> guntbert: ok ty
<JoeSomeBuddy> help, i am almost done samba, following a guide on samba i did -  sudo useradd -s /bin/true myname and it says i already exist, what is -s /bin/true? whatever it is i cant do it, because i already exist :)
<ysmn2> why is my windows partiton located in //computer ,as opposed to /media ?
<CkhiKuzad> alright, thanks sensiva.
<Some_Person> Can I reinstall GRUB on a Karmic system from a Jaunty CD?
<sriramoman> cellofellow: no, it is not, but my friend, who's system it is, has gone to sleep:P its almost midnight here;)
<guntbert> melodie_: if it is not solved - please join me in #vbox
<guntbert> DS1: Good luck :-)
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad let me know how far did you get
<cellofellow> sriramoman: looks like you'll just have to wait till he wakes up, then. Sorry. :'(
<theadmin> ysmn2: I think computer is a pseudo-folder listing all attached devices
<sriramoman> sheesh fine:(
<IsmAvatar> nobody can help me with my sound problem?
<cellofellow> theadmin: ysmn2: yeah, in nautilus computer:// is a virtual folder that shows mounted devices.
<theadmin> Some_Person: You shouldn't do so, Karmic is better with GRUB2, Jaunty uses GRUB1. Although Karmic CAN use GRUB1, but you really better not to
<CkhiKuzad> crap i think im getting the lag of death
<Some_Person> theadmin: I never upgraded to GRUB2
<Some_Person> theadmin: so I was using GRUB1 all along
<ysmn2> cellofellow, mounted devices are classifed separately than media ?
<CkhiKuzad> yes, i cant touch any thing in my status bar. thats what happens with firefox on this damn liveCD
<NemesisKaiser> Can you use the Ubuntu 9.0 Desktop CD as a boot into a system?
<cellofellow> Some_Person: should be able to just use grub-install
<cellofellow> ysmn2: well, devices automatically mounted by the volume management system get mount in /media and then show in computer://.
<DS1> why cant i create folders in usr directory
<Some_Person> Unfortunately I lost my Karmic CD and I haven't been able to get wifi working in the live Jaunty environment
<guntbert> NemesisKaiser: yes - thats why its called live CD too
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad okay in terminal do grub
<CkhiKuzad> i cant get to my terminal
<cellofellow> Some_Person: then just plug in to wired if you can.
<guntbert> DS1: you want to d/l and compile in your home dir
<Some_Person> cellofellow: Inconvienent
<CkhiKuzad> my livecd just used the last of my RAM to run firefox
<Newbuntu2> i'm looking for a good quality usb webcam that works in ubuntu - does anyone know which are good? I can't find any ubuntu-specific recent reviews...
<ysmn2> cellofellow, cool thanks man
<cellofellow> Some_Person: so is having a broken grub.
<Some_Person> cellofellow: Does grub-install use /dev/sdx partition scheme or hd(x) scheme?
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad exit firefox
<cellofellow> Some_Person: the unix /dev stuff.
<NemesisKaiser> Well, I am trying to boot another computer using the CD I burned yesterday, but it's not doing it.
<theadmin> Hm, while GRUB itself is using hd(0,1) scheme... strange
<CkhiKuzad> im just going to reboot, and try the grub install thing
<Some_Person> cellofellow: so `sudo grub-install /dev/sda5' should install it to the partition's bootsector?
<cellofellow> Some_Person: yes
<guntbert> !md5sum | NemesisKaiser did you check?
<ubottu> NemesisKaiser did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad much better
<CkhiKuzad> sensiva if it works, i will be coming back on in ubuntu
<Some_Person> cellofellow: ok, thank you very much
<DS1> guntbert: i dont think i wil need to compile, i think it will run if i make new bin directory but it says permission denied?
<Silex> hi, I can't type chars like "è" or "à" in my terminal. The goal is to rename a directory and I'm sshing to some remote box. I suspect I have to fiddle with locales but I'm not sure
<kosmonaut> hi there. I am wondering where rhytmbox saves covers? I just found /a folder called home/blabla/.cache/rhythmbox/covers. But in it are just a few (maybe 15 of my 500 covers)
<kosmonaut> any ideas?
<theadmin> Silex: The system you are sshing might not have the corresponding symbols available. If you're getting squares or question marks, this is likely. So yeah, locales are most likely
<guntbert> DS1: as I don't really understand what you are trying to do I have to give up - sorry
<agdoku> I need some help with grub2!
<DS1> guntbert: i simply tried to do dipesh@home:/usr/share/doc/gmsh$ mkdir bin
<Silex> theadmin: locale -a shows that fr_CH and all variety of utf8 stuffs is installed. It juts goes "bing" when I press the key, as if the ssh client refused to type it
<looksharp> how to switch between keyboard layout
<looksharp> or language
<theadmin> Silex: Well, never actually used ssh so I'm firing in the dark here
<Sensiva> agdoku http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<IsmAvatar> looksharp: setxkbmap
<guntbert> DS1: why? but if you think you *really* must please use sudo mkdir ....
<Silex> theadmin: locale shows that I'm using the POSIX locale, to change it I edit /etc/environment or /etc/default/locale?
<Silex> (and I just set LANG="fr_CH" ?
<DS1> guntbert: oops forgot sudo
<NemesisKaiser> What am I looking for? I'm sorta new to linux-based stuff, so excuse any comments and such that might seem odd.
<DS1> guntbert: how do i paste the files into this new direc?
<CShadowRun> NemesisKaiser: have you set it to boot from CD in the bios?
<IsmAvatar> looksharp: for example: 'setxkbmap us colemak' puts me in colemak, and then 'setxkbmap us' reverts to us. I'd recommend copy-pasting the first half if you try colemak without being familiar with it :-P
<NemesisKaiser> Yes.
<CShadowRun> NemesisKaiser: what files are on the CD?
<llutz> Silex: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/locale-problem-with-ssh-641968/#post3308635
<CShadowRun> oh
<guntbert> DS1: the copy command is cp <source> <target> - but you might want to read a bit in !cli
<Silex> llutz: thanks
<CShadowRun> wrong window on the "oh" >.<
<al_> does a Ubuntu machine have a computer name on a network? Where do I find it?
<guntbert> !cli > DS1
<ubottu> DS1, please see my private message
<DS1> ok ty
<theadmin> al_: You might want to try ifconfig?
<looksharp> how to add another typing language for ubuntu
<nonnewmsgs> i have no sound with karmic and ac'97
<al_> theadmin: roger@!
<guntbert> looksharp: system/preferences/keyboard  layouts
<NemesisKaiser> CShadowRun: as far as files in the main folder go, I have autorun.inf, md5sum.txt, README.diskdefines, ubuntu and wubi.exe.
<JoeSomeBuddy> create mask = 0644 and directory mask = 0755 was not in my last samba, what is that?
<al_> theadmin: a lot of info there but nothing that looks like pc name?
<isaquealves> al_: thry hostname
<theadmin> al_: Hm, network name... I don't actually have access to my Ubuntu now, so sorry
<NemesisKaiser> CShadowRun: I then have .disk, casper, dists, install, isolinux, pics, pool and preseed folders in there.
<Sewey> I have hp mini 1101 and cannot get the network drivers to work
<al_> isaquealves: that did it - cheers
<melodie_> hi again
<CShadowRun> NemesisKaiser: Either it's a bad burn or your computer isn't set to boot from CD or the CD drive is busted
<JoeSomeBuddy> my samba conf http://www.pastebin.com/m7fd55938 can someone have a peek? see if its ok? following a forum guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Sensiva> NemesisKaiser when you insert the livecd and reboot, what happens exactly?
<joeyeye> hi all - I need help changing the maximum open number of files using limits.conf...
<NemesisKaiser> Could the CD drive just be connected incorrectly?
<CShadowRun> NemesisKaiser: yea, or that
<isaquealves> al_: if you need help we are here...
<NemesisKaiser> I guess I'll have to map my motherboard then before I continue.
<pavelz> hi anyone having problems with pulse audio?
<ikonia> no
<IsmAvatar> I am
<IsmAvatar> I'm having problems with audio in general
<ikonia> pavelz: why don't you ask "your" question
<pavelz> yeah pulse plugin aren't stable crash all my apps
<lookitsdre> Anybody want to help me with a grub installation issue?
<pavelz> vlc crashes all the time, so I need to get revert back to alsa in 9.10, is there a way to do that?
<Sensiva> lookitsdre describe your issue
<joeyeye> I need to change the max open files in limist.conf, but it's not "working" - anyone help me ?
<JoeSomeBuddy> almost done here, need a little help, my samba conf http://www.pastebin.com/m7fd55938 can someone have a peek? see if its ok? especially the bottom? following a forum guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<enkidu> hello
<samrose> anyone know where ubuntu installs open office?
<enkidu> samrose: 'which oowriter'
<Some_Person> what commands should I use to boot ubuntu from a grub prompt?
<llutz> samrose: dpkg -L openoffice.org
<lookitsdre> Its an older averatec laptop. I tried to install ubuntu over the whole hd which previously had xp and an ancient ubuntu version that did'nt want to update. The install failed about 3.4 of the way thru with a message about my disk or cdrom having a prob. Then I rebooted and I get a grub error 17. I cant seem to boot back into the install disk.
<hero1900> hai guys i would like to share with you my blog and it is all about ubuntu and my experience in it so please go around it and contact me for advices thx here is my adress: www.waytoubuntu.com
<samrose> thanks
<melodie_> Some_Person, the same as you have on kernel command line I believe (but I'm not familiar with grub2 yet)
<Sensiva> lookitsdre What version did you try to install?
<Some_Person> melodie_: I'm using GRUB1
<theadmin> hero1900: Spam is bad. Although it is ubuntu-related but TOTALLY offtopic
<melodie_> so...
<hero1900> oh sorry
<hero1900> okey
<melodie_> Some_Person, write the command line, or try "load config file"
<traz1> anyone program in c?  I need to help with gcc linking to libc
<lookitsdre> I burnt xubuntu 9.10.  (hopefully the x doesnt make a diff)
<melodie_> you should find more accurate doc on the web :D
<theadmin> traz1: Go to #c
<traz1> thanks
<ikonia> traz1: /join ##c
<nonnewmsgs> anyone know how to get sound from an ac97 in karmic
<hero1900> i didnt mean to spam the chanell i just request dont force people
<Some_Person> melodie_: I'm pretty sure my configfile is borked. I need to boot manually
<DS1> its says bash: ./airfoil: cannot execute binary file whats wrong now??
<DS1>  
<ikonia> hero1900: ok, no problem, please don't mention it again
<pavelz> my audio skips often with pulse audio is there a way to revert to alsa?
<melodie_> Some_Person, what have you done in your config file ?
<hero1900> okey
<hero1900> thx
<ikonia> DS1: check the permissions on it is first point of call
<DS1> ikonia: sorry how do i do this
<Some_Person> melodie_: It's irrelevant. I just need to know the commands to boot manually
<melodie_> Some_Person, wouldn't it be more simple to boot a ubuntu live and repair with it's help ?
<ikonia> DS1: use nautilus properties on it, or ls-la against it
<Sensiva> lookitsdre did you try to re install again?
<Some_Person> melodie_: No. I need to boot the system
<enkidu> DS1: in terminal call "file airoil"
<JoeSomeBuddy> can someone check my samba conf see if its ok? especially the bottom?  http://www.pastebin.com/m7fd55938 - following a forum guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Some_Person> melodie_: I've done it before. It's like 3 or 4 commands. I just need to know what they are
<DS1> enkidu: airfoil: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.4, not stripped
<ikonia> DS1: are you running a 64bit os ?
<makina> olaaa
<melodie_> Some_Person, something like this : kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sdx ro
<ikonia> !es | makina
<DS1> ikonia: this is 32bit
<ubottu> makina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> DS1: it's not going to work then
<melodie_> where sdx is your partition where you want to boot
<ikonia> DS1: it's a 64bit binary
<makina> olaaaaa
<Some_Person> melodie_: then?
<lookitsdre> Sensiva: I did when I was in it the first time. It failed and brought me back to the cd desktop. THre is a button there to intall and I dclicked that and it failed again 3/4 of the way.  So, then I rebooted to see if it worked by chance(ha) and I can't get past the grub error.
<melodie_> and x it's number
<makina> de onde soys
<ikonia> makina: english only please
<melodie_> then type boot
<melodie_> well
<jpapertowel> so, using mini.iso for karmic amd64 can i load dmraid somehow
<DS1> ah
<melodie_> then type enter then type boot
<Sensiva> Some_Person first assign your root part using root(hdx,y) then kernel /path/to/vmlinuz then initrd /path/to/initrd
<melodie_> oh
<makina> yegfegucfbg
<makina> cgdehycgbdc
<melodie_> maybe initrd too
<makina> me entedeis
<melodie_> Some_Person, let me think
<melodie_> you type grub
<CkhiKuzad> Sensiva, it didnt work.
<Some_Person> Sensiva: Thanks.
<melodie_> Sensiva, answered
<melodie_> :)
<Some_Person> Sensiva: Wait, where are initrd and vmlinuz located? in /boot?
<Sensiva> lookitsdre I guess you need to check hardware requirement
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad now is /dev/sda1 mounted?
<melodie_> Some_Person, yes, under /boot, but there is also a link to them under /
<Sensiva> Some_Person yeah in /boot
<Some_Person> Sensiva, melodie_: Ok, thank you very much
<Sensiva> uw
<JoeSomeBuddy> almost done here, need a little help, my samba conf http://www.pastebin.com/m7fd55938 can someone have a peek? see if its ok? especially the bottom? following a forum guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<CkhiKuzad> Sensiva: the grub restoration made it so grub started, but wouldnt load debian, which was the only thing on there
<tm512> apparently I can't modprobe this? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man4/ep.4freebsd.html
<tm512> I must get this 3c589d working
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad since grub started, Did it show you any msgs?
<emma> nothing i click on in flash is responding
<al_> on a peer to peer workgroup, no domain controller, and all computers connected to a modem/router - does the switch get inolved in name resolution?
<emma> any ideas for how to restart flash?
<CkhiKuzad> when it started it was fine
<ikonia> emma: I get this a ton with 9.10 and 9.04, restart the whole browser
<lookitsdre> Hardware req? It meets it. Its had ubuntu before.  Just this install tweeked it. I've noted all the grub reinstallation instructions but I can't seem to get anywhere near a shell. The grub 17 error stops me no matter what I try for the bios startup options.
<CkhiKuzad> but i tried to boot something Sensiva, and it gave me an error that it didnt have enough memory
<emma> ikonia: I did restart the whole browser, that's the odd thing.
<ikonia> emma: it's a memory leak by the look of it within the browser with flash
<emma> I did killall firefox.
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad how much ram is in your box?
<ikonia> emma: that "normally" works
<emma> Usually that works for me also.
<guntbert> emma: kill gnash too
<CkhiKuzad> 512 Sensiva
<emma> Okay
<tm512> could i get any help?
<tm512> i need to get this 3c589d working
<ikonia> tm512: if you ask a question, we can try
<enkidu> tm512: it is not?
<tm512> no it isnt
<Sensiva> CkhiKuzad mount /dev/sda1 and cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tm512> ifconfig -a only shows loopback
<emma> guntbert: killall gnash says "gnash: no process found"
<melodie_> tm512, what happens when you try to modprobe ?
<enkidu> tm512: lspci shows it?
<tm512> no
<ikonia> emma: doubtful you're running gnash unless you've purposfully installed it
<ikonia> tm512: then the card is dead
<emma> I'm trying to hear the pronunciations on this page -- http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&lang=en&searchLoc=0&cmpType=relaxed&sectHdr=on&spellToler=on&chinese=both&pinyin=diacritic&search=schule&relink=on
<tm512> it isnt broken
<emma> ikonia: yeah I don't think I am.
<tm512> shows on windows and mac os 8
<melodie_> tm512, what happens when you try to modprobe ?
<softsantear> i'm trying to install the dev package of libsqlite3 but it throws this error: libsqlite3-dev: Depends: libsqlite3-0 (= 3.6.10-1ubuntu0.2) but 3.6.22-1 is to be installed  --- any help?
<tm512> modprobe doesnt do anything
<emma> I used to be able to hear those pronunciations yesterday so I'm not sure what could have changed.
<melodie_> as root ?
<tm512> and it wont let me insmod
<ikonia> tm512: if lscpic can't see it as a device - it's not going to work
<enkidu> tm512: if it is not listed in lspci, then something is very wrong
<guntbert> emma: I suggest you have a look at htop or top to see what clogs the system
<melodie_> tm512, is it in the kernel ?
<lookitsdre> sensiva, any thoughts on getting past my boot problem?
<tm512> i have no clue
<tm512> i just installed 9.10 server
<porkpie> hey guys ... is this working  http://chillville.costaeye.com:8000/
<ikonia> tm512: there is no point progressing anything unless lspci shows it
<enkidu> it is in kernel
<melodie_> zcat /proc/config.gz | grep xxxx
<Sensiva> lookitsdre I guess you have a hardware problem, may be not, unfortunately I won't be able to help
<CkhiKuzad> screw it, i'm going to see if i can convert everything i have to a tar archive, and then if its more than 2 gigs, im dividing it up to put it on seperate drives
<melodie_> where xxxx is the name of the module
<melodie_> tm512,
<tm512> what should lspci say?
<melodie_> zcat /proc/config.gz | grep xxxx
<ikonia> melodie_: that doesn't matter if lspci can't see it
<enkidu> tm512: hotplug / pcmcia enabled?
<lookitsdre> np, thanks for the moment and have a great day!
<ikonia> tm512: it should list your device or an unkown ethernet controller
<tm512> i dont know
<melodie_> ikonia, with lspci -v as root ?
<tm512> it doesny
<melodie_> tm512,  lspci -v as root ?
<ikonia> melodie_: just lspci should show it
<tm512> i will try it again
<enkidu> tm, as root: modprobe 3c589_cs
<guntbert> !tab | enkidu
<ubottu> enkidu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ikonia> enkidu: it's not going to matter if lspci doesn't show it
<Mean_admin> hey, I'm having trouble disabling usb automount. the fstab makes no menstion and I disabled nautilus automount in the gconf editor...
<enkidu> guntbert: I know for what tab is, sometimes I just miss it :P
<llutz> tm512: melodie_: grep xxx /boot/config-$(uname -r)                *buntu doesn't use /proc/config.gz
<enkidu> ikonia: really? I have stubborn card reader, that needs to load hotplug module
<ikonia> enkidu: there is no point loading a module if lspci doesn't see it
<centaur5> I have minicom properly configured but nothing ever shows when I plug in my Cisco device.  I read that there was a bug with Hardy and Cisco devices but it never says it was resolved so is it impossible to use Cisco with Ubuntu?
<enkidu> ikonia: my card reader is not shown unless I load hotplug
<melodie_> llutz, ok
<enkidu> so there IS point
<ikonia> enkidu: that's nonsense
<ikonia> enkidu: lspci is a flat file database so doesn't care what kernel modules are loaded
<tm512> lspci -v shows the cardbus adapter, no ethernet interface
<ax> does ubuntu have some nice/easy way to set up permissions for input devices like game pads or so i have to make udev rules?
<ikonia> tm512: can you pastebin it please
<enkidu> ikonia: lspci shows devices enabled on bus, pcmcia/pci-x devices can be disabled by bios
<llutz> ax: udev is your friend
<tm512> no, the computers not hooked up to the internet -_-
<ikonia> enkidu: yes, so if they are disabled in the bios - loading a module will do nothing
<tm512> and the device lights up and everything
<_Nacho_> does anybody knows if is there a solution for the wifi issue (1Mb/s speed) with RT8710 chipset?
<enkidu> ikonia: nonsense. I am loading hotplug module and devices are reenabled
<ikonia> enkidu: lspci is dumb - if a device is "in" the system it should show up
<tm512> could someone just pm me? i can hardly read this with all the join/leave messages
<Some_Person> holy hell
<enkidu> ikonia: lspci can miss hotpluggable devices - hotplug module can enable them and then they can show up in lspci
<Some_Person> my /boot/vmlinuz and /boot/initrd are missing!
<guntbert> tm512: what is your client?
<ikonia> enkidu: yes, if the bus is not visable (eg no module) it won't see them, but then loading the module still won't work until that module is loaded
<DanDare> Hello. Someone can check if this works? http://189.59.131.30
<tm512> client?
<ax> llutz: i don't know about 'friend' maybe 'somewhat tollerable guy who does cool stuff for me'
<tm512> oh im on freenode webchat
<guntbert> tm512: the program you use for IRC
<llutz> ax: you might call it enemy, but you have to use its rules :(
<DanDare> Im installing ubuntu-server on the main machine, address is suposed to open apache´s initial screen from a temporary VM
<_Nacho_> http://189.59.131.30/ <- it works
<theadmin> DanDare: It works! lol
<_Nacho_> :D
<DanDare> Thanks _Nacho_ thanks theadmin
<theadmin> ...apache won't listen to port 80 for me
<ikonia> theadmin: what's the error
<DanDare> theadmin, yout ISP blocks port 80 ?
<theadmin> DanDare: Nah, it blocks nothing, it's like "do whatever ya want" ISP, but it gives some socket_bind error or something
<ikonia> theadmin: paste the error
<theadmin> ikonia: Can't do now, on the other computer
<guntbert> tm512: we try to keep all conversations in the channel
<Sensiva> Some_Person sometimes those files have different names
<ikonia> theadmin: ok - then let us know when you're back, can't help without errors
<guntbert> tm512: click on the logo in the upper left, select options, then look for "hide JOINS/PARTS/QUITS".  check that box
<olabaz> Hey
<Advo> how would i go about moving 2 directories /dir, /dir2 and a file.txt in one mv command, or isnt it possible?
<seanbrystone> how do i get gnash working in firefox? I installed gnash
<theadmin> ikonia: Sure thing, thanks
<olabaz> I'm going to dualboot ubuntu, and I'm making a partition.  What size do you recommend I make it.
<tm512> cool thanks
<theadmin> olabaz: If you're not gonna put anything huge there, ~10 gigs
<Sensiva> olabaz 10GBs are fine as a start
<ax> llutz: yeah, i wouldn't say enemy, i just don't love the guy
<guntbert> tm512: btw if you got questions about how to use freenode: you can ask in #freenode
<ax> but, i got my udev rule in there
<olabaz> ok thanks
<Prez00> hello
<Prez00> can I create a printer object that prints to file in karmic?
<Some_Person> How can I regenerate everything in /boot, and can I do it for a Karmic system from a Jaunty CD?
<ax> Prez00: I think most of the standard print dialogs do that already
<Prez00> I have an app that does not use print to file option, and I think I remember I used to have a rpinter that "printed" to file
<nonnewmsgs> on a livecd  i just started this computer's windows don't have titlebars at the top!
<Prez00> ax, yep, zinio reader does not allow me use that one
<ax> hmm, you could always just do a screen capture
<theadmin> nonnewmsgs: Window manager dead.
<ax> not ideal..
<Prez00> ax, not really a great option, I know in windows I create a printer that actually prints to PDF
<nonnewmsgs> theadmin, how do i fix that?
<Prez00> and I think that usde to exist in linux world,
<ax> Prez00: oh, i see what you're saying, yeah, i'm not sure..
<theadmin> nonnewmsgs: Try starting metacity trough a terminal and tell if it gets them back. If so, then hit alt+f2 and type metacity --replace there. It will bring them back and stop it from being bound to terminal
<ax> some 'virtual printer'..
<RedSingularity> Hey everyone, i have a quick question.  How can i chose the mic on the headset over the mic built into the computer?
<llutz> Prez00: cups-pdf
<Prez00> llutz, that was it... forgotten the name!
<Prez00> llutz, thanks
<allowoverride> I am having a real hard time with bluetooth recognizing my cell phone. the service bluetooth status is -- bluetooth is running, which i started manually just now with sudo service bluetooth start . when i set my phone to search for device, or right click the bluetooth icon on the laptop, neither find each other. can somebody help me here ? thanks
<allowoverride> bluez was loaded with apt-get
<tm512> is there s good chance that the ethernet included with the compaq armada 1750
<tm512> 's dock
<tm512> will work
<tm512> ugh
<FloodBot2> tm512: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tm512> tiny keyboard :/
<linxeh> hehe
<nonnewmsgs> theadmin, terminal windows aren't coming up properly either....i think his system is just going to have to stay with fedora
<nonnewmsgs> theadmin, the weird thing is those always start with a kernal failure error but it recovers
<allowoverride> I am having a real hard time with bluetooth recognizing my cell phone. the service bluetooth status is -- bluetooth is running, which i started manually just now with sudo service bluetooth start . when i set my phone to search for device, or right click the bluetooth icon on the laptop, neither find each other. can somebody help me here ? i installed bluez. this is a 64bit box.
<seanbrystone> how do you exit out of a "|less" or "|more" piped window? ctrl c, ctrl x isnt working
<boss_mc> seanbrystone: q
<seanbrystone> ty :D
<melodie_> cellofellow, additions installed, rebooted, what's now that I must do to increase resolution ?
<boss_mc> seanbrystone: or, for a |more window, just go to the bottom
<seanbrystone> k
<melodie_> cellofellow, ? are you still on the chan ?
<melodie_> someone else ? I need to change resolution and don't know how to proceed
<melodie_> version is Xubuntu Karmic, in vbox
<theadmin> melodie_: There are some differences between XFCE (Xubuntu) and GNOME (Ubuntu) but in GNOME it would be system - preferences - display
<melodie_> theadmin, thanks but I get only 800x600 as a choice, and you like to increase
<melodie_> any other way ?
<theadmin> melodie_: Drivers.
<melodie_> hum... I look
<agdoku> I am having trouble booting my RAID10 software raid!
<agdoku> What can I do?
<allowoverride> does a dkms mod needed to be loaded for bluetooth device? if so, how do i check ? lsmod
<Ganymede> so this is probably a dumb question since the answer is probably no, but in ubuntu, is it possible, if i have 2 PCI 2 gigabit Fibre channel HBA cards and a multimode fibre cable, to use them for general networking (not for SAN) since i don't have gigabit ethernet cards?
<InvaderZim> Hi. I've noted my ubuntu has some weird ownership and permissions. My root / is owned by an inexisting user id and group "dip". /usr/bin too and several binaries in there, all owned by the same uid and group dip. e.g, cginfo cgc cgfxcat. Anyone knows whats going on and how to fix it?
<IsmAvatar> sudo chown
<allowoverride> how can i check if my bluetooth device is working? on my laptop?
<purpzey> Can someone tell me, what I have to add to my samba.conf to add a username and password requirement to access my server?
<melodie_> theadmin, would vbox display 800x600 if the vbox driver was not present ?
<allowoverride> my bluetooth device is not working , can someone assist?
<melodie_> theadmin, " 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<melodie_> "
<theadmin> melodie_: It would, I mean, drivers are the only possible problem here...
<melodie_> theadmin, the other possible problem is that the autodetection is lousy...
<allowoverride> ill be painting a picture in the meantime, please pm me if you can help. thks
<theadmin> melodie_: hm, may be, but Ubuntu autodetected just everything here, so I never thought of that, sorry.
<llutz> allowoverride: grep -C2 -i bluetooth /var/log/dmesg
<llutz> allowoverride: hcitool dev
<melodie_> I often  take a xorg.conf from another distro to fix the problem, but I would have liked to find a Ubuntu solution to this
<allowoverride> llutz: thanks,, brb i check
<melodie_> cellofellow, a little earlier told me that virtualbox-guest-additions would help fix it, but now it's installed and I still don't see what to act on to fix it
<melodie_> xrandr gives this :
<melodie_> VBOX1 connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<melodie_>    800x600        60.0*+
<melodie_>    640x480        59.9
<FloodBot2> melodie_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<melodie_> FloodBot1, just for 3 lines ?
<melodie_> :-(
<melodie_> bbl
<theadmin> melodie_: It's a bot, dude, it will say it if you send stuff too quickly
<melodie_> theadmin, and it's forbidden to talk to bots here ? ^_^
<allowoverride> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/380517/
<melodie_> lol
<maria_> hello
<JoeSomebody> will someone help me with samba?
<maria_> I need help
<maria_> I need
<sp1r1t> money?
<maria_> I need help about ubuntu 9.10
<h00k> !ask | maria_
<ubottu> maria_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JoeSomebody> can someone good at samba check this? (i think it is what i used before) is it accurate before i try it ? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/ or is there a better / recommended one ?
<JoeSomebody> never mind
<JoeSomebody> deleting it and starting over
<IsmAvatar> help. How do I install my sound driver modules? They seem to be missing, so I have no sound
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Slart> ouch.. that was an old factoid
<IsmAvatar> double clicking the volume control does nothing >_<
<erUSUL> Slart: nobody cares to change it :/ maybe intelhda make more sense nowadays
<Slart> it's not the same volume control any more..
<Slart> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jpapertowel> does the grub installer in ubuntu work with dmraid, i just installed debian to find out they offer dmraid without a working boot loader (why so cruel)
<erUSUL> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Slart> erUSUL: I think I will put it on my todo list.. right after cleaning my desk =)
<erUSUL> XD
<IsmAvatar> the HDA page is a little out of date as well
<St-Lemur> I updated my kernel and my whole nvidia config is broken
<melodie_> about resolution : this file fixed it : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/380521/
<mgolisch> did you install the nvidia driver manualy?
<erUSUL> St-Lemur: how did you upgraded the kernel ? aqnd how did you installed the nvidia drivers ?
<Slart> St-Lemur: how did you install the nvidia drivers? using the repos? the hardware drivers thingy? or some other way?=
<melodie_> this is a pclinuxos conf file so what sort of bug report should I file ?
<mgolisch> if yes you have to run the installer again
<jpapertowel> jesus, i didn't know installing grub could be so hard
<melodie_> thanks for telling me ?
<mgolisch> its advised to use the ubuntu provided nvidia driver packages instead
<Guest50707> how to change the vertical frequency of an external monitor (CONFIG FILES!)
<St-Lemur> mgolisch, slart: I don't remember.
<Advo> any ideas how to do a division when working with date, ie: date '+full-%Y%m%d.%H%M%S.%N/1000'  need to convert nanosecond(%N) / 1000
<Slart> St-Lemur: try reinstalling the nvidia driver.. it will probably fix the problems
<erUSUL> Advo: i do not thnk date can do math
<St-Lemur> Slart: OK, what do I do to do that properly?
<Slart> St-Lemur: system, administration, hardware drivers might be a good start
<Advo> erUSUL ahh, any ideas, I can do calculation in a script maybe?
<St-Lemur> Slart: I'm stuck in low graphics mode, can't access any menus either.
<erUSUL> Advo: for floating point you will have to use bc
<Advo> whats bc?
<Slart> St-Lemur: try booting from the older kernel using the grub menu?
<Slart> !info bc
<St-Lemur> Slart: OK, one minute
<erUSUL> Advo: bc <<< 'scale=2; 10/3'
<ubottu> bc (source: bc): The GNU bc arbitrary precision calculator language. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06.94-3.1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 91 kB, installed size 300 kB
<agdoku> nobody cares about my raid problems
<Mean_admin> so I modified the udev rules and added MODE="0666" and also tried MODE="0777" but my usb device stills mounts with 777 for files and 700 for directories!
<agdoku> I am sitting here for half a day already with no progress at all!
<Advo> erUSUL that went totally over my head if im honest lol
<agdoku> please help me, sombody!
<agdoku> I tired everything! and google was not a friend this time!
<erUSUL> Advo: just an example on how to use bc in the command line
<melodie_> WATED ! bug reports specialists ?
<Advo> erUSUL im doing: date '+full-%Y%m%d.%H%M%S.%N  and with the %N i just need that converting, does that mean i need to seperate the %N?
<melodie_> WANTED*
<Advo> erUSUL ill try
<melodie_> :)
<erUSUL> Advo: yes
<melodie_> an advise for a bug report to do, please ? ^^
<Advo> erUSUL ahh bc <<< '704545000/1000' works
<erUSUL> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<B3rz3rk3r> melodie_, whats your primary language?
<melodie_> B3rz3rk3r, french, and you ?
<mc_> join #ubuntu.pl
<erUSUL> !pl | mc_
<ubottu> mc_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<theadmin> mc_: You want "/join #ubuntu-pl"
<B3rz3rk3r> melodie_, try join #ubuntu-fr
<melodie_> B3rz3rk3r, done, they don't know the answer to my question
<melodie_> B3rz3rk3r, I'll try that : "Help -> Report a problem. "
<melodie_> :)
<Advo> erUSUL date '+full-%Y%m%d.%H%M%S.'bc <<< '%N/1000'  gives: full-20100220.191957.bc <<< 634788000/1000  which isnt quite right, any ideas?
<melodie_> it looks like a start, moreover I have an account at bugzilla
<theadmin> melodie_: Ubuntu uses Launchpad
<B3rz3rk3r> melodie_, usually bugs are done over at Launchpad
<melodie_> I talked too fast, there is no such menu in Xubuntu
<IsmAvatar> the sound troubleshooter was unhelpful. The section titled "Is ALSA using the correct model" didn't really work.
<theadmin> melodie_: Well, by the way, might be a good idea to visit #xubuntu
<St-Lemur> Slart: that didn't help.
<St-Lemur> startx now tells me "no screens found".
<melodie_> theadmin, it's a common problem with Ubuntu (resolution choices too short)
<melodie_> theadmin, so I see no reason to bother Xfce4 team for this problem which belongs most probably to main stream
<_raven> how to change the vertical frequency of an external monitor (CONFIG FILES!)
<melodie_> just I don't know how to explain it best
<enkidu> _raven: config files? for what?
<erUSUL> Advo: nano=$(date '+%N') ; nano=$(bc <<< "scale=2; $nano/1000") ; date=$(date '+full-%Y%m%d.%H%M%S') ; echo $date.$nano
<_raven> enkidu, nvidia or xserver
<IsmAvatar> I still need sound help... I'm at a loss here.
<theadmin> melodie_: the "problem" here is with your video card manufacturer who has made no Linux drivers, and nobody else bothered to.
<melodie_> theadmin, you are kidding ?
<nmvictor> the program Java runtime control panel, how do i runit as root so i can set some system variables?
<theadmin> melodie_: Wait, was it you with the resolution problem? I'm lost here
<Plinker> Had the same problem with Ubuntu, tried for hours
<melodie_> yes you must have learned this answer by repeating it serveral times
<Advo> erUSUL a lot closer than my attempt, that produced: full-20100220.192612.381424.00  it normally does: full-20100220.084714.936   so whats the extra bits?
<melodie_> :]
<melodie_> theadmin, look here : http://pastebin.archlinux.fr/378250
<melodie_> this is what has fixed the problem
<bullgard> Gparted shows next to "Partition=/dev/sdb1" an exclamation mark in an orange triangle. What does this mean?
<erUSUL> Advo: what extra bits?
<melodie_> that's why I believe there is a bug
<Edgar1> hi, I have a webcam that isnt working, when I lsusb in the terminal it doesnt show up. What can I do to enable my webcam? :)
<tm512> just a note, i got it working
<Advo> erUSUL see mine is:  full-20100220.084714.936  the example code you gave gives: full-20100220.192612.381424.00   so its giving me an extra 381424.00 instead of a 3 numbers on the end, get me?
<theadmin> melodie_: Hm, if the problem lies within X then likely yes... I thought it's either the desktop or drivers, but not something that deep
<enkidu> ikonia: it was missing userspace utility
<St-Lemur> I'm now stuck in text-only mode, no X. nvidia drivers are buggered. How do I at least get X going again?
<erUSUL> Advo: but what are you sding to get your result?
<melodie_> theadmin, that's me with the resolution problem in Xubuntu in Virtualbox and I could only use one solution to fix it, by inserting a xorg.conf from another distro, which in my humble opinion seems to significate that some good tool is missing in Ubuntu to do the job. :|
<IsmAvatar> is it normal that /dev/snd doesn't exist?
<melodie_> theadmin, ok while I was typing I didn't see your last answer
<bullgard> Edgar1: Probably not much. You could test it in another operating system. Look the type up in a Linux Hardware Compatibility List.
<enkidu> IsmAvatar: yes, I dont have it
<alabd> what's zorg license?
<enkidu> IsmAvatar: are you using OSS drivers?
<alabd> what's xorg license?
<methods2> why did an update install postfix on my system ?
<melodie_> theadmin, in an install in a real machine, last year, I had booted a Zenlive -from Zenwalk- to get a xorg.conf to fix my resolution...
<erUSUL> alabd: MIT iirc
<IsmAvatar> enkidu, pretty sure I'm using alsa. Should I switch to OSS?
<methods2> WHY DID AN UPDATE INSTALL POSTFIX LISTENING ON PORT 25 ON MY DESKTOP ?
<alabd> erUSUL: free ?
<erUSUL> alabd: yes
<trism> methods2: was it a google chrome update?
<Zed1> I have a problem here I want that my partitions are mounted when when I boot in and I dont have to manually mount them so went into System>Preferences>startup application and added a new entry with this command "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/c". The command works fine when I run it from my terminal but when I restart my system I dont find my partition mounted can somebody tell what possibly might be the problem or suggest any thin related.
<melodie_> methods2, don't yell please
<Mar_Tzipan> hi, is there a channel for ubuntu netbook remix/eee pcs?
<melodie_> and try to make a sentence ?
<bullgard> methods2: Please do not use capitals all the way.
<erUSUL> !caps | methods2
<ubottu> methods2: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<methods2> trism   perhaps.......
<The_ManU_212>  i have an xml file with line 9: [...]<tag>text</tag>[...] how can i get with a shell the content between <tag> and </tag> in line 9, the text length differs daily
<alabd> erUSUL: but without copyleft yes ?
<enkidu> IsmAvatar: /dev/snd is AFAIR alsa-related directory
<_raven> how to change the vertical frequency of an external monitor (CONFIG FILES!)
<nmvictor> UBUNTU, first time I heard that, it sounded like "How Do You Do"
<erUSUL> alabd: this is offtopic here. look up the license in google
<trism> methods2: the latest beta chrome changed a dependency from lsb-base to lsb, so it pulled in alot of unneeded packages, I am waiting to update until someone from google responds about it
<methods2> that's rediculous though
<IsmAvatar> enkidu: just having sound driver problems, and the only help I'm finding on google is outdated, oftentimes commands that no longer exist, and directories that don't exist.
<methods2> that's as bad as windows xp
<methods2> i think it deserved caps before we get a bad rap from "safe" desktop community
<bakeneko> I'm having a problem with high CPU usage.  I'm able to use the GUI at 1280x1024, and Hardware Drivers tells me the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 96) is active and in use.  I'm able to use Sauerbraten and Nexuiz, so I know the drivers are in play, but even just scrolling a web page will make Xorg take 100% of CPU.  RAM usages is 230/1,000 MB.
<nmvictor> i their a way i could show all info of a process running with a PID 3566
<tm512> okay so i've sshed into the computer, is there any way i can make a whitelist of ip addresses the user can visit
<sixzerofour|jps> what is a good network program for sending files from one pc on ym home network to the other pc on my home network?
<sixzerofour|jps> in kde
<alabd> erUSUL: at first days there was no distros someone could make gnu/linux OS with gathering linux krnel + Gnu apps ,linux is under gpl and free ,  were all those GNU apps (that were used in GNU/Linux) free ?
<hal9k2010> i am having issues with ubuntu 9.04 ppc after boot using "live-nosplash-powerpc" colors are kinda funny, how i can restore colors ?
<sixzerofour|jps> alabd with an ayn?
<erUSUL> alabd: yes
<Jax> I'm having trouble installing a Lexmark driver.  I've gotten up to the part where I need to check to see if the printer backends, but when I try to use "cd /usr/lib/cups/backend" and "./z600" it results in "No such file or directory."
<hal9k2010> anybody with ubuntu ppc experience ?
<nmvictor> alabd: free as in freedom, not free beer
<erUSUL> sixzerofour|jps: set up nfs? or samba ?
<sixzerofour|jps> i think samba is what i sued year ago
<alabd> erUSUL: are you sure ?
<sixzerofour|jps> thanks i'll try it
<St_Lemur> Slart: that didn't help
<Mar_Tzipan> hi, is there a channel for ubuntu netbook remix/eee pcs?
<haffe> nmvictor: In a study a majority of people prefered free beer to free speech.
<bsrawat> sixzerofour|jps: can use rsync
<nmvictor> which comand should i use if i wanted to pull down info on a process running with PID 3566?
<erUSUL> alabd: of what? that the first linux systems where aseembled with free software? yes i'm pretty sure
<haffe> In fact numerous studies have shown that free speech tends to follow from free beer.
<erUSUL> nmvictor: what type of info ?
<xyblor> what's the command to restart the X server?
<alabd> erUSUL: humble should write it in book  is there any source for your claim ?
<St_Lemur> xyblor: ctrl-alt-backspace
<xyblor> St_Lemur: thanks, is there a way to do it from the command line?
<nmvictor> erUSUL: like the command or the full path of the program command, basically just how the program is started at the terminal
<St_Lemur> xyblor: startx?
<bakeneko> startx?
<purpzey> Can someone tell me, what I have to add to my samba.conf to add a username and password requirement to access my server?
<bsrawat> security :user
<xyblor> startx complains about an existing X server
<Linuks83> /nickserv help
<tm512> is there any way i can make a whitelist of ip addresses the user can visit
<nmvictor> Linuks83: might wanna try /msg NickServ help
<alabd> erUSUL:  ?
<greezmunkey> tm512, sounds like you are using ubuntu as a firewall?
<erUSUL> nmvictor: man ps ---> ps -p PID
<tm512> no, but i want to give my friends all ssh accounts
<tm512> *all my friends
<purpzey> bsrawat: So, instead of "security = SHARE" change to "security = USER" ?
<erUSUL> alabd: just look at how eraly distros come about. they where the work of one guy putting together free software
<greezmunkey> tm512, to access your system over the Internet?
<bsrawat> purpzey, yes
<tm512> yes, we might use putty on windows to bypass websense at school
<allowoverride> my bluetooth device is not working , can someone assist?
<bsrawat> also u have to add system accounts to samba
<allowoverride> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/380517/
<bsrawat> using smbpasswd -a user
<tm512> and i dont want any illegal sites being visited by my friends
<purpzey> bsrawat: Ok. Thanks, let me try that.
<JoeSomeBuddy> is there a way to wipe out ALL my samba stuff and satart over? thanks for the misdirection, you know who you are
<alabd> erUSUL: thanks
<greezmunkey> tm512, you need to spend a lot of time learning iptables then, it's a bit too deep for here I think.
<tm512> okay
<justin22885> well, finally got ubuntu installed on my laptop after fixing the laptop itself which had a broken keyboard
<justin22885> im using ubuntu with lxde
<nmvictor> erUSUL: thanks but thats a bit general, the program i am trying to pull down info on is Java Control Panel, ps -p 3566 just displays java as the command, as opposed to ps -aux | grep 3566, it gave me the ful  path but the path was broken with a ... somewhere
<Jax> Hey, I'm currently running Karmic and attempting to install a Lexmark 600 driver.  I've gotten up to the part where I'm supposed to check to see if the printer backends, but when I try to use "./z600," it results in "error while loading shared libraries:  libstdc++.so.5:  cannot open shared object file:  No such file or directory"  Any advice?
<Zed1> I have a problem here I want that my partitions are mounted when when I boot in and I dont have to manually mount them so went into System>Preferences>startup application and added a new entry with this command "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/c". The command works fine when I run it from my terminal but when I restart my system I dont find my partition mounted can somebody tell what possibly might be the problem or suggest any thin related.
<erUSUL> nmvictor: check the man page of ps it says how to get out the info you want
<enkidu> Zed1: /etc/fstab
<LogicalDash> Jax, have you tried just plugging the printer in and then using the printers administration application to add the driver?
<nmvictor> Any one knows how i could start Java Contol Panel from the terminal?
<greezmunkey> Zed1, is there an entry for that drive in /etc/fstab?
<erUSUL> nmvictor: the -o switch
<fantasmic> hi 2 all
<Zed1> greezmunky: let me chech it
<Jax> Yep.  Then, when I try to print a test page, it says "Stopping job because the scheduler could not execute a filter."
<Aggrav8d> hi, ubuntu.  I'm trying to learn to be a better admin.  I'd like to set up a script so that with one command I can create a new user, a website subdomain, and an ftp into that subdomain, (all from the command line).  Does someone know of a tutorial that will teach me how to do this?
<Aggrav8d> i can struggle my way through perl.
<|dopiwan|> anyone use LogMeIn from a Linux machine to a windows machine?  If so any tips for getting clear resolution at full screen?
<Zed1> greezmunkey: no I dont have it in /etc/fstab
<justin22885> i think my next step is to create a desktop environment by plugging in different components to my choice of window manager... lxde seems to be components plugged into openbox
<JoeSomeBuddy> i need samba help, from someone who knows samba, one of you really toasted me, THANKS A LOT  i am ready to reinstall ubuntu i have been asking all day , i have been asking all day, i have been asking all day, i have been asking all day
<fantasmic> Does anybody know if it is possible to install ubuntu without installing grub? In a step-by-step install as in debian. Maybe using alternate cd?
<JoeSomeBuddy> coudl have taken 10 minutes of someones time
<JoeSomeBuddy> now i am toast
<JoeSomeBuddy> and have wasted the day
<greezmunkey> Zed1, that would be the place to put it then, take a look at the drives you have that mount at boot, and clone one, adjusting the arguments according to the drive you want mounted, easy!
<guntbert> fantasmic: you will always need a boot manager
<JoeSomeBuddy> where are the nice people today? i have been  polite up to now ...
<owen1> i boot my laptop and after login i see a small white terminal instead of my desktop. startx tells me: X:user not authorize to run the X server, aborting.  here is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log - http://www.pastebin.com/m7cbefc9d
<JoeSomeBuddy> i have been asking all day
<JoeSomeBuddy> hello?
<greezmunkey> Zed1, the file neds to be edited as root: sudo vi /etc/fstab, or a gui alternative (that I am unaware of)
<diwant> Is it true 10.4 will have a 10 second boot?
<Hennkis> Escriba el texto aqufffd....hey
<Hennkis> tengo un problema
<Hennkis> instale bunutu 9
<Hennkis> y no me funciona el audio
<fantasmic> guntbert: the thing is, i aready have grub installed and configured to boot windows, slackware and arch, and i don't want to overwrite it, nor ubuntu yo "guess" wich OS's i have
<guntbert> !es | Hennkis
<ubottu> Hennkis: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Hennkis> aunque alsamixer si lo reconoce
<Zed1> greezmunkey: thanx I think this will work let me try
<fantasmic> Hennkis: para consultas en español te recomiendo que vayas a #ubuntu-es
<Hennkis> ok
<Hennkis> donde es eso]??
<Mar_Tzipan> hi, is there a channel for ubuntu netbook remix/eee pcs?
<guntbert> fantasmic: understood - it was only a warning not to chase the wrong rabbit :-)
<Hennkis> y si escribo en inglés??
<Hennkis> jejejej
<fantasmic> Hennkis: en este mismo servidor, entra al canal #ubuntu-es, acá sólo se puede escribir en inglés
<trism> fantasmic: the standard installer should have an option at the end whether or not you want to install grub
<VARGUX> Hennkis: /join #ubuntu-es
<trism> fantasmic: it may be in an advanced menu though
<_raven> how to change the vertical frequency of an external monitor (CONFIG FILES!)
<bullgard> '~$ df -h; ...; /dev/sdb              1.4M  1.2M  222K  85% /media/FREEDOS'. '~$ sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb; FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition begins after end-of-disk.' How can one reconcile the 2 different results?
<trism> fantasmic: yeah, it should be in the Advanced... button on the Ready to Install page at the very end, where it lists the configuration
<fantasmic> trism: i installed ubuntu several times on other pc's, and i don't remember that choice, the install process it is pretty automated (which most of the times is a great thing)
<Dyinglight12> hi wats the best format for unetbootin?
<nmvictor> owen1: thats all the terminal says or their is more?
<fantasmic> trism: oh, i see, ok....
<hal9k2010> need help to configure xorg imac G3
<St-Lemur> OK. My entire nvidia config is still screwed but at least I'm in a graphical environment now. How do I start fixing it?
<fantasmic> trism: I'll give that a try, want to try 9.10, thanks a lot
<St-Lemur> I'm running 9.10
<ori> Can someone help me use my wireless card? im really new to this
<owen1> nmvictor: the terminal say nothing. i had to run startx and grep the log.
<OerHeks> Dyinglight12, if you want to put ubuntu on it, Fat32
<neko1984> ori: have u installed the drivers of your wireless card?
<bullgard> !wireless | ori
<ubottu> ori: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nmvictor> owen1: thoght you said something like "user not allowed to run x"
<ori> neko1984: i dont think so
<nizuri> i tried to install lucid-server-ppc on my powebook g4 but the installer tells me "No common CD-ROM drive was detected". the old fix was to use "modprobe ide-scsi" but that module does no longer exist. does anyone have an idea, what else i could try?
<owen1> nmvictor: yes. when i run startx. that's all
<neko1984> ori: that is the first step you have to do :P
<guntbert> !lucid | nizuri
<ubottu> nizuri: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<linux> shit
<guntbert> !language | linux
<ubottu> linux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ori> neko1984: i have a system76. how do i download all the necessary drivers?
<linux> sry i need not see that i was log in when i put it
<alabd> erUSUL: you said  > just look at how eraly distros come about. they where the work of one guy putting together free software
<nmvictor> owen1: how about when you run it with admin previlages?
<alabd> erUSUL:  was it gratis also that time
<erUSUL> alabd: yes; most where and still are. slackware is still a one guy show
<linux> ? any one runing Ts on 9.10 ... if so how you stop it from exiting out on you
<guntbert> alabd: please keep to the topic
<JoeSomeBuddy> yeah way to win people over to ubuntu guys KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK and dont help windows guys (what else can it be LOL)
<neko1984> ori: which is the model of your pc?
<owen1> nmvictor: Fatal server error: server is already active for display 0
<Advo> if i make a folder, by doing say mkdir /home/echo $(date '+full-%Y%m%d.%H%M%S').$(($(date +%N)/1000000)) how can i move to that same directory? because if i ran the echo again, it would be different
<alabd> erUSUL:  see that time there were no distros so most is wrong , was gnu/linux at that time gratis ?
<ori> neko1984: dartervultra
<owen1> nmvictor: btw, i see the default background behind the small terminal window.
<linux> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ori> neko1984: srry *darter ultra
<alabd> guntbert: ok
<linux> /topic
<owen1> nmvictor: so i assume x is runnnig. also. i can run applications from this terminal, but they are not taking all the screen, but only appear in a tiny area above the terminal window.
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, helping the 'Windows' guys install Ubuntu is what this is about...
<JoeSomeBuddy> greezmunkey, why will no one answer?
<neko1984> ori:http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1069864
<linux> y run windows when you can run linux and get back your life lol
<jastor> sudo in all its glory .. but its getting mighty annoying that root takes ownership of files in /home/<username> all the time >:P
<JoeSomeBuddy> i woudl have paid soemone even
<neko1984> read the forum
<JoeSomeBuddy> oh well
<nmvictor> i have lots of .deb in my /var/cache/apt/archives/, some belonging to jaunty and some belonging to karmic(left overs of my downgrade), how do i seperate the jaunty .deb from the karmic ones, i need to install updates another jaunty machine
<ori> neko1984: thanx
<JoeSomeBuddy> i would have paid someone even
<justin22885> anyone have advice when replacing openbox in lxde with compiz?
<jrib> nmvictor: read « man apt-get » about the "clean" and "autoclean" options
<jrib> justin22885: that's a bit vague...
<justin22885> im not going to run into any major problems with incompatibilities, will i jrib?
<nmvictor> owen1: which session did you log in to, that could be gnome-failsafe ,maybe you should  type exit to go back to the login prompt then select you session as gnome
<St-Lemur> OK. EnvyNG says my nvidia driver is installed correctly
<ysmn2> what is the best music player for linux
<erUSUL> !best | ysmn2
<ubottu> ysmn2: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<St-Lemur> if I run nvidia-xconfid and restart X, then X refuses to start
<owen1> nmvictor: spot on! i was in xterm session
<St-Lemur> nvidia-xconfig
<JoeSomeBuddy> you guys know ubuntu but clueless on samba?
<Myrtti> JoeSomeBuddy: not everyone uses samba
<jrib> JoeSomeBuddy: ask an actual question.
<cnvl> Can someone help me upgrade my nvidia driver? I'm attempting to install the 195 driver, and keep getting an unhelpful error message.
<allowoverride> my bluetooth device is not working , can someone assist?
<allowoverride> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/380517/
<justin22885> i have compiz installed, just not sure how to switch the window managers
<nmvictor> owen1: does gnome session fail, xterm is much less the same a failsafe, I STAND TO BE CORRECTED!
<JoeSomeBuddy>  the guy thAt toasted me is gone now , very funny
<bullgard> '~$ df -h; ...; /dev/sdb              1.4M  1.2M  222K  85% /media/FREEDOS'. '~$ sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb; FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition begins after end-of-disk.' Wie kann man die beiden unterschiedlichen Ergebnisse miteinander versöhnen?
<bullgard> '~$ df -h; ...; /dev/sdb              1.4M  1.2M  222K  85% /media/FREEDOS'. '~$ sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb; FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition begins after end-of-disk.' How can one reconcile the 2 different results?
<ysmn2> erUSUL, ok let me rephrase that last statement : based on common opinion what music player is preferred ?
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, do you need help?
<cnvl> ysmn2: that's the same question, has the same answer.
<jrib> ysmn2: popcon.ubuntu.com and bestbot in #ubuntu-bots is for you
<JoeSomeBuddy> i need to uninstall samba, and everythign to do with it, so i can start over, easier than fixing, must be i ahve been "fixing " all day
<kktnxbye> ysmn2, you can try audacious
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, what is wrong with it?
<jrib> JoeSomeBuddy: erm, why do you think that will "fix" it? How is it broken?
<erUSUL> ysmn2: depends on your liking. itunes like? --> rhythmbox; banshee etc ... winamp --> bmp; audacious ; server client arch --> xmms2 mpd ; comman line --> others
<erUSUL> !players > ysmn2
<ubottu> ysmn2, please see my private message
<nmvictor> jrib: man ap-get dint have much usefull info,
<soreau> justin22885: Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects. Anything other than None, and compiz will be enabled. I recommend you install the simple-ccsm package so that a Custom option is available there as well
<BAILUX>  has joined #metareciclagem
<jrib> nmvictor: no, you want « man apt-get » with a t
<JoeSomeBuddy> i was using a 4 year old site as a guide (thanks ahole if you are back)
<BAILUX> #metareciclagem
<JoeSomeBuddy> now its a  a mess
<p0a> hello, after ~10 minutes of idle time the screen goes black, even when watching a movie, this is annoying, how can I change it?
<justin22885> im using lxde
<jrib> JoeSomeBuddy: what did you edit?
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, try this in a term to see where you are: testparm
<cnvl> p0a: you want to disable it, or just make watching movies not blank the screen?
<jrib> p0a: you want to disable that temporarily or change the delay permanently?
<grim_repair> hello
<bullgard> p0a: Just press the space bar.
<JoeSomeBuddy> that doesnt tell em anything
<JoeSomeBuddy> that doesnt tell me anything
<tcossey> quit
<tcossey> exit
<jrib> nmvictor: the "clean" and "autoclean" sections are what you want to read about in there
<JoeSomeBuddy> want me tpo p[astebin?
<tcossey> exit
<jrib> !who | JoeSomeBuddy
<ubottu> JoeSomeBuddy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, sure, why not!
<jandro> Hi guys, I'm struggling setting a NFS share on the client side. The  mount point for the share has spaces in between, I've tried  backslashing the spaces, quoting the path, and single quoting it, but  doesn't work. Anyone knows the way to do it?
<jandro> I'm talking about the /etc/fstab file of course
<JoeSomeBuddy> http://www.pastebin.com/m30a126e3
<ysmn2> what audio codexs are recomended ?
<p0a> jrib, change the delay permanently
<p0a> the computer is never idle, I always shut it down
<JoeSomeBuddy> what i really need is someone to help me make a .conf
<kktnxbye> ysmn2, did you try all mighty google ?
<justin22885> im on lxde, so its not so easy to switch to compiz
<kktnxbye> :)
<jrib> p0a: system -> preferences -> power management I believe
<tiina> hi anyone here who could help me with a heaphone problem
<jrib> JoeSomeBuddy: read the comments in the default one, the official samba docs, and the server guide at help.ubuntu.com.  Or, just use the gui...
<soreau> justin22885: Then you will want to use fusion-icon most likely
<JoeSomeBuddy> jrib, gui?
<Jax> Hi, I asked a few minutes ago about the Lexmark printer driver and how it refuses to actually check to see if it backends.  I've gone into System>Printer, and the status message is "cups-insecure-filter."  Help?
<St-Lemur> hello?
<jrib> JoeSomeBuddy: right click -> share
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, ok try this in a term: findsmb
<St-Lemur> I'm just trying to get X working again
<tiina> ahi
<tiina> HI
<tiina> Can anyone here help with a problem with ubuntu
<kktnxbye> what problem do you have ?
<tiina> I cannot get any sound in my headphones when I plug in them in to green and pink contacts
<owen1> nmvictor: that was weird, why was the terminal so small?
<Dyinglight12> Can someone help me out
<owen1> nmvictor: i use xfce, if it matters
<Dyinglight12>  i think its linuxs fault
<Dyinglight12> Bootmgr is missing?
<Jax> I'd really hate to be pushy or something, but what do I do if my printer says "cups-insecure-filter" as a status?
<justin22885> bingo.. compiz is up and running.. and beautiful as ever
<Jax> Never mind about that last one.  Googling it instead.
<kktnxbye> tiina, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<JoeSomeBuddy> jrib, i have to d somethingo
<JoeSomeBuddy> jrib, can you tell me how to wipe it all out?
<jgcp> Can anyone help me solve an ipod problem? I have gone through the ubuntu help page, and it did not work. I need to know how to change my ipod from a gphotos device, so i can use it with ifuse, or hopefully banshee! PM me, PLEASE
<St-Lemur> modprobe doesn't find module nvidia, but it is included in /etc/modules
<RedNifre> is there a mp3 player that supports gapless playback?
<ZykoticK9> Jax, see if the following bug discussion helps you out at all https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/436544
<JoeSomeBuddy> jrib, i try to fix my stuff and i have no permission and so on
<melodie_> has someone here used usb-creator before ? It doesn't work for now, says just "could not create disk" and don't say why
<tiina> I canoot get any sound from my headers???
<melodie_> ?
<JoeSomeBuddy> jrib, i need to start over
<allowoverride> yawns
<tiina> hej
<operatorbob> hey
<jgcp> Can anyone help me solve an ipod problem? I have gone through the ubuntu help page, and it did not work. I need to know how to change my ipod from a gphotos device, so i can use it with ifuse, or hopefully banshee! PM me, PLEASE
<allowoverride> ZykoticK9: hey , whats up, can you help with a bluetooth recognition issue?
<Guest_73106>   Hot Tina is here
<tiina> kan ngn hjälpa mig att lösa problemet med hörlurarna ?? jag får inget ljud
<JoeSomeBuddy> how do i mount a share?
<Devrethman> Is there a way to change the runlevels to make sure that gkrellmd is started before X11?
<JoeSomeBuddy> i must hav eit wrong
<allowoverride> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/380517/  unable to see my cell phone using bluetooth.
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, nope sorry - personally i have had nothing but problems try to get BT to work correctly
<JoeSomeBuddy> how do i mount a share? i must have it wrong
<Guest_73106>   is there a way to change the sex of your dell pc??
<allowoverride> ZykoticK9: i tell ya,, it was working, bluez is up, daemon is running, im still dead
<con-man> I have a defunct app stuck on my monitor that I cannot get rid of, anyone have ideas?
<mgolisch> con-man: kill its process?
<mgolisch> con-man: or use xkill
<ZykoticK9> con-man, Alt-F2 type xkill - click the dead window
<con-man> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
<JoeSomeBuddy> you guys have been good in the past, why are you not helping me today?
<con-man> you guys rock
<con-man> thanks
<JoeSomeBuddy> did i insult your mother?
<con-man> oh damn, now it wont reload
<con-man> the app wont reload
<ubuntnub> hello world. i'm attempting to install a driver for my wifi adapter (i have nooo idea what the make is). system > admin > hardware drivers isnt showing anything. help?
<JoeSomeBuddy> did i insult your wife?
<jrib> JoeSomeBuddy: stop trying to guilt people into helping you.  If you would actually answer people's questions and focus on your problem, you are more likely to get help.  But remember, everyone here is a volunteer and answers aren't always known.
<Devrethman> JowSomeBuddy: What's the issue?
<con-man> ZykoticK9, I killed the dead window but I can't reload the program.  Its webcamstudio
<JoeSomeBuddy> i am upset, because i got BAD HELP here earlier
<ZykoticK9> ubuntnub, to find out what adapter you have, in a terminal "lspci | grep Ethernet"
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, did you run the findsmb command?
<jrib> JoeSomeBuddy: why are you taking it out on the people here now...
<jgcp> Can anyone help me solve an ipod problem? I have gone through the ubuntu help page, and it did not work. I need to know how to change my ipod from a gphotos device, so i can use it with ifuse, or hopefully banshee! PM me, PLEASE
<RedNifre> How to play mp3s gapless? I want to loop a file, but I always hear the gap. :(
<ZykoticK9> con-man, lol i was actually going to say that xkill isn't as good as kill - do you know the name of the process?  "ls aux | grep web" might tell you.
<Guest_73106>   if i install ubuntu will my pc turn into a sexy woman
<ubuntnub> hello world. i'm attempting to install a driver for my wifi adapter (i have nooo idea what the make is). system > admin > hardware drivers isnt showing anything. help?
<jsaacmk> Is it possible to cancel the file which is currently being copied with scp, continuing on with the next? I am doing a large transfer and came across a 20 GB log file, but I don't want to start the transfer again.
<JoeSomeBuddy> run the findsmb command , yes
<loops> Guest_73106, yes
<ZykoticK9> Guest_73106, please stop
<bullgard> '~$ df -h; ...; /dev/sdb              1.4M  1.2M  222K  85% /media/FREEDOS'. '~$ sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb; FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition begins after end-of-disk.' How can one reconcile the 2 different results?
<JoeSomeBuddy> didnt undderstand results
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, paste it please.
<JoeSomeBuddy> mount part is wroing i think
<Devrethman> JoeSomeBuddy: man mount.cifs
<nmvictor> JoeSomeBuddy: relax, probably someone could help you, be a buddy now
<JoeSomeBuddy> how do i create the mount properly? and where ? and with what?
<JoeSomeBuddy> that is drivimng me CRAZY
<Devrethman> I don't know if there's some fancy GUI way of doing it, but I've always just done mkdir /media/SOMETHING
<Devrethman> and then mount.cifs <share> /media/SOMETHING
<ZykoticK9> con-man, sorry re-reading my post to you -- it's ps not ls!!!
<con-man> ZykoticK9 nothing really shows up, but ps aux shows 2 defunct process
<Devrethman> I don't remember exactly the syntax for mount.cifs, the man page will tell you, just supply it with the options that findsmb gives you for the share you want.
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9, whew! could have been rm ;]
<Devrethman> Also if you get permission errors, sudo them. I don't know which commands need root.
<JoeSomeBuddy> Devrethman, did that says already there
<ZykoticK9> con-man, use either "kill PID#" or "killall PROCESSNAME" of the defunct stuff
<Devrethman> JowSomeBuddy: says what's already where?
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, hopefully wouldn't make that mistake ;)
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9, Yikes - I know!
<ubuntnub> please can someone help me get my wifi card to work? i'm lost, i will be as cooperative as i can.
<JoeSomeBuddy> basically i am too newbie to fix others mistakes, i dont know what to ask anymore
<Devrethman> JoeSomeBuddy: of the stuff above I told you to do, what errors out, and what is the error
<con-man> ZykoticK9 that doesn't work for defunct processes :(
<nmvictor> whats the command to show difference between two files
<loops> nmvictor, diff
<ZykoticK9> con-man, "kill -9 PID#" or "killall -9 PROCESSNAME"?
<con-man> ZykoticK9 even "kill -9 PID#"
<con-man> ZykoticK9 wont work
<JoeSomeBuddy> path = /media/MOM
<JoeSomeBuddy> which is correct
<JoeSomeBuddy> so wtf
<ZykoticK9> con-man, logout / back in ?  probably the easiest
<guntbert> ZykoticK9: a defunct process (also known as zombie) is already dead - you cannto kill it any more
<con-man> only way is a full computer restart :( and this happens too often for me to want to do that
<ZykoticK9> guntbert, thanks :)
<RedSingularity> Hey everyone, when I plug in my mic into the mic jack ubuntu continues to use the built in mic on the monitor.  Any ideas?
<guntbert> con-man: don't worry about zombies - eventually they will be reaped by init
<Devrethman> JoeSomeBuddy: That is not a command or an error, it's commentary. I can't help you if I don't know what's going on.
<loops> c
<JoeSomeBuddy> who can read my samba.conf  and find a problem? http://www.pastebin.com/m6a31b7e3
<con-man> guntbert, but I cannot reload my program
<greezmunkey> Hey, I found an old school web cam, it is usb. If it would work, what application would I use to see if it captures images, I have no clue!
<mneptok> greezmunkey: Cheese or Skype?
<loops> JoeSomebody, hope you realize everyone helping out is a volunteer, this is a community, not a service
<turbowei> greezmunkey, cheese?
<guntbert> con-man: what program?
<RedSingularity> greezmunkey, CHEESE
<JoeSomeBuddy> testparm http://www.pastebin.com/m2adcc502
<con-man> guntbert, webcamstudio
<RedSingularity> I am having a sound issue, can someone help?
<purpzey> JoeSomebody: This is not a hard and fast answer, I'm not an expert in any way, but it is missing things under [global] that my smb.conf has
<loops> RedSingularity, best to just ask your question, if someone knows the answer, they'll pipe up
<greezmunkey> Cheese(?) I'll look for that, I doubt I have it loaded :) Thanks.
<ubuntnub> i'm cooperative, patient and i know how to google. can someone help me get my wifi driver to work?
<Devrethman> Does ubuntu store stuff that's worth saving anywhere besides /home/me? My hard disk is dying, and I need to back stuff up, is there anything else I should worry about?
<guntbert> con-man: please repeat shortly your problem - I didn't see it
<Devrethman> (Assuming I haven't explicitly put anything elsewhere?
<JoeSomeBuddy> findsmb http://www.pastebin.com/m6190897b
<RedSingularity> How do i enable my mic when i plug it in?
<forceflow> Devrethman: some config stuff gets stored in /etc/ too
<loops> ubuntnub, there are many people here willing to help, ask your question(s) if anyone knows the answer, they'll help
<guntbert> Devrethman: everything under /etc
<forceflow> but all program settings and stuff should be in /me
<ZykoticK9> ubuntnub, have you plugged in an ethernet cable and done all updates, then tried checking in Hardware Drivers afterwards?
<con-man> guntbert, webcam studio froze on my screen and I couldnt get rid of it, I used xkill to make it go away, still cant reload it.  I do notice a couple defunct processes though.  Jave and npviewer
<loops> con-man, my guess is that the defunct processes are a redherring, likely unrelated to the program refusing to restart.
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, good your samba seems to be active, is the issue that you can't connect from a Windows PC?
<guntbert> con-man: I see: did you install it from the repositories?
<grim_repair> I was having problems compiling gettext-tools is there anyone available to help?
<Devrethman> guntbert: Thanks, I would have totally forgotten that.
<con-man> guntbert, every time this happens, those two show up defunct
<con-man> guntbert, and yes from the repositories
<JoeSomeBuddy> greezmunkey, i can connect, sometimes
<guntbert> Devrethman: :)
<JoeSomeBuddy> soemthing has to be wrong
<BAILUX> how teh best film torrent for ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> con-man, i've been looking for "webcam studio", are you sure you installed it from the repository?  what is it called?
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, did you run smbpasswd -a to add a samba user?
<guntbert> con-man: do you have htop installed? (its easier than top)
<guntbert> !piracy | BAILUX
<ubottu> BAILUX: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<coldpizza72i> hey i just hooked up my machine to my surround sound system via optical cable...... whats the easiest way to test each speaker individually
<JoeSomeBuddy> greezmunkey, someone maybe has taken over my linux and is screwing with me, it works, then it don't
<chuy_max> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<con-man> guntbert, had to add a repository, let me find it
<con-man> guntbert, deb http://apt.dolphinaura.studenthotspot.net/ jaunty main
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, type who in a terminal
<geezenslaw> Hello, I have Ubuntu 9.10 remix on my 16gb flashdrive. I did an apt-get or software manager update. now when I rebooted the system claimed I only have 128 MB of space remaining. When I installed the Ubuntu originally the largest install size allowed was 4GB which i selected. At the time i vaguely remember a installation note saying this flashdrive install size could be manually enlarged. I tried the Disk Analyzer but the only option is to move files. An
<JoeSomeBuddy> reading a guide ...  cant protect without putting a password in a text file? really?  you gotta be kidding me
<guntbert> con-man: for htop?
<con-man> guntbert, dont know what htop means
<JoeSomeBuddy> greezmunkey, ok, and?
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, what did the "who" command tell you?
<Byn_Sevgi> sleam
<guntbert> con-man: open a console, type sudo apt-get install htop, after teh installation leave the console open and type htop
<Byn_Sevgi>   www.chatvebiz.tr.gg
<guntbert> con-man: thats a text based program like system monitor
<JoeSomeBuddy> greezmunkey, nothing , might tell you something :) http://www.pastebin.com/m70489b65
<guntbert> Byn_Sevgi: not here please
<jgcp> Can anyone tell me why my ipod mounts as a digital camera device through gphotos? And if so, PLEASE tell me how I can change the settings to recognize my ipod touch as an ipod?
<Byn_Sevgi>  www.chatvebiz.tr.gg www.seslibitanem.com
<con-man> guntbert, done
<zeelot3k> hey, I think I saw 10.04 still having php 5.2.x, is there a reason the next release wouldn't have 5.3.x?
<DanDare> And now again apreciate if someone can test this, if this site opens properly outside my LAN: http://189.59.131.30
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, nobody has taken over your machine at least :)
<guntbert> !ops | Byn_Sevgi spamming announcements
<ubottu> Byn_Sevgi spamming announcements: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ZykoticK9> zeelot3k, you could ask in #ubuntu+1
<DanDare> Or if returns just "Fobidden"
<JoeSomeBuddy> greezmunkey, at a guess at reading that, how come there is two of me?
<guntbert> con-man: now you see a complete list of all processes - are you able to start webcamstudio now?
<ZykoticK9> DanDare, database error
<JoeSomeBuddy> maybe someone IS :)
<InsaneMonkey02> Hey I've got a question. I new to Ubuntu, and I've yet to learn how to do this. I need to edit a file called sources.list so I can get a program to work to get my other mouse buttons to work. When I open sources.list and try to save, it doesn't let me. I think it's because of the permissions. Do I need to use sudo or something in order to be able to edit the file? Thanks!
<con-man> guntbert, nope, the loading screen just freezes
<DanDare> ZykoticK9, weird ! Thanks.. need fix stuff
<purpzey> !ipod | jgcp
<ubottu> jgcp: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<con-man> guntbert, nope, the loading screen just freezes
<octet> how can i put pastebin on my ubuntu ?
<jgcp> purpzey, I've read the page
<jgcp> It doesn't help.
<con-man> guntbert, however htop shows it trying to load and java is being used.  if Jave is currently defunct, would that not explain why it wont load
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, the smbpasswd command will create the permissions, etc required to allow windows users to access your shares. RE: the who, thats normal. Each terminal window you open will add another entry.
<ZykoticK9> InsaneMonkey02, "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" will give you a GUI editor
<jgcp> it mounts as a camera
<JoeSomeBuddy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently is this the proper doc?
<InsaneMonkey02> What does gksu do?
<ZykoticK9> InsaneMonkey02, it's sudo for graphical programs
<mattish> hello :)
<InsaneMonkey02> Oh, ok. Let me try it.
<LaydgirL> Sex Can I click Login http://www.seslibitanem.com
<LaydgirL> Sex Can I click Login http://www.chatvebiz.tr.gg
<LaydgirL> http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://www.chatvebiz.tr.gg :)
<LaydgirL> []
<LaydgirL> []
<FloodBot2> LaydgirL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JoeSomeBuddy> i also need to map many drives , or whatever you call it
<JoeSomeBuddy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently is this the proper doc?
<mattish> daft question, when i used to open an app on my multihead setup in debian it seemed to always open on the monitor it was last used on, however it seems random in ubuntu ? is there a setting or something im missing ?
<DanDare> Ok, can anyone test it again now? http://189.59.131.30
<CkhiKuzad> wow, Trolls are pathetic.
<Ganymede> in ubuntu, is it possible to use IP over FC (IPFC) if i have two 2 gbps FC HBAs?
<guntbert> con-man: not necessarily - I wouldn't expect that - but if the program freezes every time at the same point, I'd suggest you talk to the author - be sure that zombies by themselves are no problem - rather a symptom (or even a red herring)
<JoeSomeBuddy> scary - cant protect without putting a password in a text file?
<jgcp> what am i testing dan?
<purpzey> greezmunkey: I abdicate to your expertise, b/c I am positively certain that you know more than I do. But, couldn't JoeSomebody set "security = share" to see if samba worked better that way, at least temporarily?
<InsaneMonkey02> Hey it worked! Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> DanDare, you really shouldn't be asking this channel to test like this - but no, same error "Database Error: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to database"
<DanDare> ZykoticK9, ok thanks. Will not ask anymore...
<CkhiKuzad> Thanks Pepee, Histo, that other guy, and that other person. I couldn't restore my /boot/ directory, but i reinstalled instead.
<greezmunkey> purpzey, I'm no expert, just felt the pain, I would certainly set that to see if it helps!
<purpzey> JoeSomebody: As per your samba issue, you could try changing "security = USER" to "security = SHARE" it would not require a logon to access your share, but I've found that it works well for me on a secure home network.
<jgcp> Can anyone tell me why my ipod mounts as a digital camera device through gphotos? And if so, PLEASE tell me how I can change the settings to recognize my ipod touch as an ipod?
<ZykoticK9> DanDare, just an FYI it's redirecting to http://www.minasambiente.com.br/nma/
<linuxlov3r> hi
<DanDare> ZykoticK9, that´s right. Its my domain name
<JoeSomeBuddy> can someone go here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently i cant ask questions unless you go there
<lightme> hello>
<pfifo> I have a problem with xscreensaver, I'm running Ubuntu version 9.10 Live CD. When I try to do lock the screen, And then move the mouse, It instantly shows the desktop, but I expected it to prompt for a password.
<CkhiKuzad> Does anyone know if it is possible to use (not install and run) ubuntu one when i am on windows? i'm planning to reinstall windows on a partition tomorrow, and i wanted to know if i could use it
<lightme> does anybody know how to access to https webpages?
<DanDare> ZykoticK9, seting up site on a VM until i replace debian for ubuntu server on main machine
<loops> jgcp, perhaps look in system -> preferences -> preferred applications -> multimedia ?
<Barnabas> lightme, firefox?
<JoeSomeBuddy> purpzey, what you are saying sounds like loosining security?
<lightme> yeah, but it says connection failed
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, it is a home network, right?
<quentusrex_> Anyone know if you can install a printer on a headless 9.10 box?
<purpzey> JoeSomebody: Yes, you would be allowing anyone to access the shared folder as opposed to users...but if it's a small home network then it would be OK, but unquestionably, yes, it is less secure.
<Barnabas> lightme, is the server up?
<Barnabas> is your internet connection ok?
<quentusrex_> I'm trying to share an hp laserjet p1006 on a headless samba box.
<lightme> that's right
<Dunkirk> quentusrex_: Sure. Install cups, and then hit http://<server>:631/ and then set it all up.
<Barnabas> lightme, the error is not in firefox that is 99,9 %
<quentusrex_> thanks Dunkirk
<Barnabas> ppl all around the world use ssl in firefox daily
<JoeSomeBuddy> greezmunkey, yes
<jgcp> loops, i have tried that
<JoeSomeBuddy> mostly windows machines
<JoeSomeBuddy> i hope to someday make them all linux
<lightme> yeah,well i suppose that the port is blocked..but i dont know how to unblock it
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, typically in a home network you trade security for convenience
<JoeSomeBuddy> greezmunkey,  sounds bad
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, But, it's your box - run it any way you want.
<ZykoticK9> CkhiKuzad, i remember reading about a Windows client for U1 don't remember if it was just in development or something - certainly can't find it right now.  But you can always use the Web Interface from Windows.
<Barnabas> lightme, try to telnet to the host on the ssl port
<cnvl> Security is about trust. You trust the people living in your home, it shouldn't be a problem.
<Barnabas> telnet <hosthame> 443
<coldpizza72i> how do i find my current ubuntu version
<Dunkirk> JoeSomebody: You just want to MOUNT windows shares on your Ubuntu box?
<JoeSomeBuddy> i am disappointed i want better than win security , not worse
<ZykoticK9> coldpizza72i, "lsb_release -a"
<Barnabas> lightme, you should get a tcp connect
<Dunkirk> JoeSomebody: Not SHARE them, right?
<Barnabas> if not - there is a block
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, besides, it's not like your giving them exec privs, they can simply trade files.
<JoeSomeBuddy> Dunkirk, yes but i dont want to be hacked by my ignorance
<CkhiKuzad> ZykoticK9: i've tried using it, its just a blank screen, it seems like it needs the ubuntu one thing installed
<ZykoticK9> CkhiKuzad, it shouldn't
<Dunkirk> JoeSomebody: Then all this talk about setting samba to "share" security is wrong. That's for a server. YOu want to run as a client.
<Dunkirk> JoeSomebody: What's not working in the link you posted?
<JoeSomeBuddy> i want only one user allowed on all machines, and no "guests"
<JoeSomeBuddy> greezmunkey, i want only one user allowed on all machines, and no "guests"
<greezmunkey> Dunkirk, Joe is set up as a standalone server!
<Dunkirk> greezmunkey: Sorry. I'm realizing that I'm coming into this in the middle.
<greezmunkey> Dunkirk, No no that's fine
<greezmunkey> Dunkirk, just that what he originally asked for was for ppl to connect to his Ubuntu box.
<JoeSomeBuddy> greezmunkey, remember Joe is set up by an idiot (me) with an old guide
<Devrethman> Are there any archiving programs that work like TAR (i.e. minimal compression) but don't require reading the entire file to list contents?
<JoeSomeBuddy> greezmunkey, do i want standalone server? what is the diff?
<Ubuntunewb> I'm having a really hard time with Wine and Steam. I'm running 9.10 and I had to re-install because of how unstable my system became after installing Wine...
<Ubuntunewb> .. and steam I guess.
<JoeSomeBuddy> i been guessing stuff all day LOL (that makes me nervous too)
<Ubuntunewb> lots of app freezes.
<Dunkirk> JoeSomebody: It may help to install "swat" to help you configure, but, yeah, if you want to get your Ubuntu files on your Windows computers, your smb.conf should be about 3 lines.
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, It's ok, can you access a shared folder on the Winbox from your Ubox?
<Barnabas> Ubuntunewb, outside of Wine too?
<Dunkirk> Ubuntunewb: Sorry, but that old dog don't hunt. Your steam may have been crashy, but it wasn't giving you any problems in Linux-land.
<JoeSomeBuddy> greezmunkey, in network i can browse what i want
<cnvl> free linux support: Your problems don't exist, you're just trying to slander our operating system.
<Ubuntunewb> yeah, outside of wine as well
<coldpizza72i> i cant seem to get flash working on my amd 64bit ubuntu karmic
<gautham> Can someone link me to places with good AptOnCD ISOs for Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Ubuntunewb> coldpizza: I got the same system setup, download flash from the Ubuntu software center
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, so the issue is from Winbox to Ubox, correct?
<Dunkirk> coldpizza72i: Get the newest version of 64-bit Flash from Adobe's site and put it in your local config's "plugins" directory.
<JoeSomeBuddy> greezmunkey, but do i not need to do this ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Dunkirk> JoeSomebody: That guide is about mounting WINDOWS files on your LINUX box. I thought you wanted to go the other way.
<JoeSomeBuddy> Dunkirk, both ways
<Dunkirk> Ubuntunewb: Ok, I'll bite. What problems?
<JoeSomeBuddy> i have 8 drives to map
<coldpizza72i> dunkirk whers the mozilla folder at
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, not really. If you can browse to the WinShare, then do that when you need access - don't worry about a permanent connection!
<JoeSomeBuddy> ???  //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<Ubuntunewb> Wine and steam don't play well is all... but... come to think of it I can survive without TF2.
<Dunkirk> coldpizza72i: ~/.mozilla/firefox/<stuff>.default/plugins/
<JoeSomeBuddy> this is where i get lost,
<JoeSomeBuddy> its for mom, my mom need super simple
<lightme> LOL, thanks for your help, i've solved it, the only thing i did, was accept the certificate
<JoeSomeBuddy> i am crazy to try this huh
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, WHat does your mom need to access on your Ubox?
<JoeSomeBuddy> she dont know win either really
<Dunkirk> JoeSomebody: I would try to just use one computer for all the files, and make only one set of computers mount the other. That way you only need to do this in one direction for the moment.
<JoeSomeBuddy> she is going to be this box
<coldpizza72i> dunkirk dont u mean usr/lib instead of ~/.
<Dunkirk> JoeSomebody: You aren't crazy. I do this sort of thing all the time, but it _is_ tricky.
<JoeSomeBuddy> she is tired of xp crashes and viruses
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, wow, I'd give her the winbox!
<Dunkirk> coldpizza72i: You can put it system-wide if you want, but I try to avoid putting manual files in system locations.
<JoeSomeBuddy> she has dual boot, likes the idea of linux a lot
<Ubuntunewb> Once I finally got TF2 downloaded through steam on Wine, it would run, but it couldn't find any internet servers. when I tried making my own server, before start It would give a sound error and lock up. I'd have to xkill wine after that, and once I did the whole system became unstable even when wine wasen't running.
<Dunkirk> coldpizza72i: Just personal preference. However, you will need to put the plugin in all your browser plugin directories because of this.
<gautham> Can someone link me to places with good AptOnCD ISOs for Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, Well, good luck - I have to log out.
<JoeSomeBuddy> but its me worried about her security, and about her being a possible attack entry point
<Guest34423> Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!
<Guest34423> vhjv
<JoeSomeBuddy> greezmunkey, thx
<Dunkirk> JoeSomebody: You're not talking about sharing files between the Linux and Windows setups on the same box, are you?
<greezmunkey> JoeSomeBuddy, if you are worried about that, set her XP up clean, then clone the drive, and let her run it into the ground. That way you can reload her PC quickly. Then sever any network connection between the two PC's.
<JoeSomeBuddy> permanent connection is needed by all to all
<john__> is this the right place for a newbie to come and ask a question?
<JoeSomeBuddy> well really permanent connection is needed by most to most, but she needs outgoing to a win box at all times
<coldpizza72i> dunkirk thanks,....i just pluged in my box to my 5.1 system via optical cable.......no sound is going through though...?
<InsaneMonkey02> Hey I've got another question. I haven't had any luck getting btnx to install, so can someone help me get it installed or can someone recommend a different program to get the other buttons on my mouse to work? Thanks.
<koshari> gautham cant you make your own?
<ZykoticK9> john__, it sure is
<Guest_2> toc toc
<JoeSomeBuddy> files get backed up daily and other reasons
<gautham> koshari: Don't use ubuntu on the machine with internet
<Dunkirk> coldpizza72i: Yikes. That can get fun. YOu might want to look into alsaconf to turn on your optical output.
<Dunkirk> coldpizza72i: Oops, alsamixer, I mean.
<gautham> And I am pretty sure that there MUST be DVD or CD releases from the community where ppl post their compilations of software
<john__> GREAT! i have an nvidia card and when i start some games my resolution gets set too high and screen says input not supported
<JoeSomeBuddy> i know roughly how safe windows is or is not, how can i learn to tighten up ubuntu for her? best webpage even?
<Dunkirk> JoeSomebody: Then I totally agree with greezmonkey, you'll just want "security=share" in your smb.conf on the Linux side. Anything else is going to be too hairy.
<ZykoticK9> john__, may I ask what games?
<Dunkirk> JoeSomebody: Unless you're allowing MS sharing ports through your firewall (445, et. al.), you won't be hacked.
<InsaneMonkey02> Does anyone know a good mouse button configuration program?
<JoeSomeBuddy> Dunkirk, will that allow "anyone" in?
<JoeSomeBuddy> nm
<JoeSomeBuddy> haha
<john__> well ive only been using ubuntu for 3 days so i tried some of the games like galaga on the download section and it went black
<Dunkirk> JoeSomebody: Anyone that can get to the service, which is only people on your local network. If you have wifi, you may want to rethink that.
<ZykoticK9> john__, in Hardware Drivers does it show Nvidia as being activated?
<adalal> anyone know how to restart or reload iptables configuration? or are they realtime?
<john__> i should also note that i had the black screen at startup at first but i tinkered with it till that stopped...somehow
<JoeSomeBuddy> do you recommend a firewall software? i use kaspersky full business on win
<scoates> hi
<JoeSomeBuddy> i mean shoudl ubuntu users use a firewall?
<john__> ill check
<JoeSomeBuddy> package ^
<Dunkirk> JoeSomebody: What's your internet connection?
<coldpizza72i> dunkirk, whats the command to run alsamixer
<adalal> JoeSomeBuddy: you dont need to use a firewall, esp. if you're behind a nat
<JoeSomeBuddy> got a nat, and fast cable  internet
<Dunkirk> coldpizza72i: alsamixer. But you probably need to install it. It's a command line program, but it gives LOTS more options for your sound card than the usual gnome GUI tool.
<guntbert> adalal: how do you manage the rules?
<Dunkirk> JoeSomebody: Then don't worry about firewalls internally.
<Dunkirk> JoeSomebody: I even shut off the Windows firewall on my Win machines. I've never even had a virus.
<scoates> I seem to have a circular dependency with apt... )-:  http://paste.roguecoders.com/p/b6aab8f87297f47c6a306b394951e9c3.txt
<scoates> any idea how I can beat it into submission?
<JoeSomeBuddy> i guess i am just worried NOW that a linux expert can compromise the box easy on me, perhaps i am being paraniod
<john__> ok checked my hardware drivers it lists nvidia accelerated graphics driver 185 as being in use but it also lists 2 older ones not being used
<JoeSomeBuddy> my lack of knowledge of linux scares me :)
<Helsinkiii> ever since I've installed Ubuntu, both 9.04 and 9.10 crash my home network from time to time. whenever i watch a youtube vid or something, firefox becomes ridiculously slow, stops responding, internet stops working, and then the internet on all the other computers stop as well
<Dunkirk> scoates: Try "aptitude" instead of "apt-get". That's always my first pass.
<ZykoticK9> john__, 185 "should" be fine
<coldpizza72i> dunkirk, got it running, now what should i do
<newclimb> anyone already installed ubuntu in a notebook toshiba satelite u505s2965wh
 * scoates tries aptitude -f install
<john__> maybe i just need a better monitor lol
<Dunkirk> coldpizza72i: Well, spacebar will turn things on and off. Look for an "optical" something-or-other.
<InsaneMonkey02> Ugh
<InsaneMonkey02> Can anyone help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455656
<InsaneMonkey02> I've tried both options, compile from source and binary package and I can't get either to work.
<guntbert> !here | InsaneMonkey02
<ubottu> InsaneMonkey02: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<JoeSomeBuddy> thanks people, (sorry i was grumpy) time for food, got something real fun for later to try to make work, ati remote wonder, and nvidia tv out, a guy in ##linux says its possible
<john__> i just wish there was a setting somewhere that i could limit the max resolution my graphics card would allow
<socratesthekid> so fantastically stupid question.... can ubuntu run windows apps? I've had no luck running .exe's
<Dunkirk> socratesthekid: If you install Wine...
<daenerys> socratesthekid: with wine.
<Helsinkiii> does anyone have any ideas why Ubuntu causes my whole home network to crash whenever i view online videos or multimeddia rich sites?
<guntbert> !wine | socratesthekid
<ubottu> socratesthekid: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<InsaneMonkey02> I can't seem to install btnx correctly. I've tried both ways it says to try, binary package and compile from source. I used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455656 Can anyone help? Thanks.
<iceroot> !wine | socratesthekid
<Dunkirk> socratesthekid: But I've not had a lot of luck with it over the years.
<InsaneMonkey02> !here
<ubottu> Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Dunkirk> socratesthekid: You may want to check out Virtualbox...
<Dunkirk> Helsinkiii: Sounds like your Ubuntu box is the connection for the rest of the network?
<sebsebseb> socratesthekid: not all Windows apps will work in Wine,  or you got to configure a lot of stuff before it works well.  anyway if you do a Windows virtual machine,  you can run real Windows inside another OS,  and that will run most Windows apps fine,  3D games may be a bit of an issue, but Virtualbox has a bit of support
<Helsinkiii> Dunkirk: i'm just a node
<jugglerbry> socatesthekid:virtualbox is a better solution IMO.  although having usb issues here, but installing apps no problem
<olympus> socratesthekid: my experience with wine improved with the lates version
<Helsinkiii> Dunkirk: i get the internet via wifi (wifi card)
<Helsinkiii> Dunkirk: we have a cable modem, and a wireless router that is connected to an XP machine
<socratesthekid> I actually need to reinstall windows onto a netbook, and i've had no luck making a liveusb, and I can't run the installer program at the moment
<newclimb> anyone already installed ubuntu in a notebook toshiba satelite u505s2965wh?
<olympus> jugglerbry: VirtualBox and me aren't getting along, especially with serial port issues.
<sebsebseb> socratesthekid: well if you got enough RAM and such, you should be able to virtual machine it inside Ubuntu on there
<Helsinkiii> Dunkirk: whenever i get this problem, all 3 computers and laptop 's internet stop working
<jugglerbry> olympus:i havent tried serial connections, have no devices, just usb issues here.  have you added them in the settings before launching the guest os ?
<Lcawte> Is it possible to get Ubuntu's screen res at 1024?
<olympus> newclimb:  I've got 9.10 running on a Toshiba but not sure the model
<Dunkirk> Helsinkiii: Well, can you use the central computer in the network to monitor traffic with WireShark?
<sebsebseb> Lcawte: sure, but maybe you need to install a graphics card driver first
<Lcawte> I cant get mine running at it
<Lcawte> oh k
<socratesthekid> sebsebseb, i really want to do it straight... i havent been able to get the wireless working on the machine at all. the machine was built for xp... want to put xp on it to find out if the card is fried
<Lcawte> thanks
<newclimb> olympus: can you see the model please?
<Helsinkiii> Dunkirk: what will that tell me?
<Lcawte> (/me runs to his other machine)
<sebsebseb> Lcawte: system > administration > hardware drivers
<john__> well thanks for the help guys
<olympus> newclimb: give me a minute, gotta go downstairs to look
<sebsebseb> socratesthekid: oh right wireless
<newclimb> olympus: thanks a lot
<abo-> how can I tell how much memory my system has from within Ubuntu?
<Dunkirk> Helsinkiii: Well, I was expecting to see one of the computers start talking more and more ont he network, choking out the others.
<guntbert> abo-: type free
<socratesthekid> when i got the little guy, he had vista on him, i replaced that with ubuntu.... still wont read the wireless... figure go back to basics, put it back to where it came from with xp and see if it can find the card
<Helsinkiii> Dunkirk: i know it's my pc
<Helsinkiii> Dunkirk: it's always mine
<sebsebseb> socratesthekid: yeah wireless is a common,  it doesn't just work issue for Ubuntu. Can probably get it working natively after some configuring or  the Windows driver in Ndiswrapper.  Sometimes they don't just work in Ubuntu, but do in other distros.
<olympus> newclimb: L505D-S5965
<Dunkirk> Helsinkiii: Yeah, but why? What traffic is it causing that's choking the network? That's what wireshark should show you.
<sebsebseb> !wireless | socratesthekid
<ubottu> socratesthekid: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Helsinkiii> Dunkirk: can i control how much my wireless card transmits at a time?
<newclimb> olympus: oh
<coldpizza72i> dunkirk, no success..
<olympus> newclimb: what issues are you having with it?
<Dunkirk> Helsinkiii: Yeah, you should. But that's going to involve something like iwconfig commands.
<socratesthekid> i've spent a lot of hours and talked to many people in here trying to get it to recognize my card... did the madwifi thing to no avail... no one else seems to be having problems with ubuntu and that machine
<Dunkirk> coldpizza72i: Sorry. I don't know what else to tell you from here.
<socratesthekid> so i just want to figure out if it's fried
<Dunkirk> socratesthekid: What's the chipset / card?
<guntbert> Helsinkiii: wireshark is a network monitor - not for managing bandwidth or so
<Lcawte> sebsebseb: I get some error when I try install the driver it comes up with
<socratesthekid> dunkirk, havent been able to fully narrow it down... atheros super ag is the best i've found
<sebsebseb> Lcawte: which driver? and what did it say?
<socratesthekid> i think i read something about 5006 somewhere, but i'm not sure of that
<Lcawte> hang on, I'm running between machines
<olabaz> ok so I finally installed linux!
<socratesthekid> its a fujitsu lifebook p1510d
<sebsebseb> olabaz: Congratulations!
<Dunkirk> socratesthekid: What does `sudo lshw' tell you ?
<sebsebseb> olabaz: :)
<Lcawte> SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<olabaz> sebsebseb: Thanks. Now what? lol
<meowbuntu> hi is there an official dbian live cd out there
<socratesthekid> Dunkirk.. nothing
<iceroot> meowbuntu: #debian
<Lcawte> NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 96)
<socratesthekid> doesn't even read the card as existing
<meowbuntu> iceroot, thanks
<sebsebseb> olabaz: security updates, and  drivers if stuf is avilable system > administration > hardware drivers
<newclimb> olympus: pvt please
<Lcawte> sebsebseb: ^
<guntbert> !pm | newclimb
<ubottu> newclimb: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sebsebseb> Lcawte: right, but you didn't provide any details
<newclimb> guntbert: sorry im a brasilian and my english isnt good enough but i can try
<sebsebseb> !br | newclimb
<ubottu> newclimb: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Lcawte> sebsebseb: thats all I get in the error
<Dunkirk> socratesthekid: "lshw" should tell you the exact chipset, buried in there somewhere. "dmesg" should also give you some help. You MUST know your exact chipset to have any hope of getting it running.
<sebsebseb> Lcawte: ok
<newclimb> sorry i tried too
<sebsebseb> Lcawte: so you pressed enable and what happended?
<newclimb> but a two days ago i tried installed ubuntu in a notebook u505s2005 and the notebook simple stop runing
<socratesthekid> Dunkirk.... it doesnt read that the card exists... it doesnt think it's there
<newclimb>  i dont know why but nothing works anymore and i need to change a note in a store
<newclimb> i dont know if it happened because of the ubuntu or what
<olympus> newclimb: does it turn on?
<newclimb> keep just in the bios
<Lcawte> sebsebseb: activate then it asked for a password, which I entered then it flashed the install bar thing for a second then pulled the error
<socratesthekid> ifyou're going to be here for a bit, i can get that one online to post the lshw and the dmesg if you'dlike
<sebsebseb> Lcawte: Are there other graphic card driver options?
<olympus> newclimb: did you install from a live cd?
<Lcawte> sebsebseb: not that I can see
<newclimb> yes
<Advo> if i make a folder, by doing say mkdir /home/echo $(date '+full-%Y%m%d.%H%M%S').$(($(date +%N)/1000000)) how can i move to that same directory? because if i ran the echo again, it would be different
<olympus> newclimb: have you tried using the live cd again to boot the machine?
<gerry_> Awesome, this runs Ubuntu 9.04: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reviews/6987/1/
<Lcawte> sebsebseb: Shall I search on package manager?
<Myrtti> Advo: make the date first a variable and then call that variable
<newclimb> olympus: so after the problem the computer didnt boot anymore
<sebsebseb> Lcawte: ok well,  it's only really needed for the Compiz 3D effects,  some other resolutions possibily,  and 3D  OpenGL  Desktop Linux games.
<olympus> newclimb: did you put the cd back in and try that?
<newclimb> olympus: nothing works cd or usb
<Advo> Myrtti hmm, how? didnt know you could
<Lcawte> sebsebseb: what about 1024 screen res
<sebsebseb> Lcawte: no that's how you install it or should be able to
<newclimb> olympus: yes didnt worked anymore
<sk33to> hi guys... i need some advice from u :P whats the best mp3 player for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Lcawte: uhmm  I don't know what  resolutions you got.   system > preferences > screen resolution   or something like that, I am on another distro right now :)
<ZykoticK9> !best > sk33to
<ubottu> sk33to, please see my private message
<Jax> Okay, I've tried everything I could Google, and I still can't get this to work.  I'm installing a Lexmark z600 driver, and it says during testing to see if it'll backend "libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file:  No such file or directory."  I'm running Karmic, and I've looked in Synaptic to find libstdc++.so.5.  Couldn't get it.  Where should I go from here?
<olympus> newclimb: I'm afraid that I'm out of ideas.  Perhaps others will have some. Sorry I couldn't be more help.
<Lcawte> sebsebseb: nothing on there other than display which doesnt like me
<newclimb> olympus: all right thanks
<sebsebseb> Lcawte: meaning what exactly?  also I think if you press cancel on that,  whatever comes up,  you will get the thing I want you to get
<olympus> newclimb: you might want to remove the battery, then reinstall the battery and try again. Just a thought
<gerry_> Well I guess I'm the only one who thinks that's the coolest thing ever
<olympus> newclimb: another thought--my toshiba gives me the chance to select a boot device when it starts up, does yours?
<newclimb> olympus: not
<newclimb> olympus: i get to select but nothing boot
<olympus> newclimb: ok, well that's about it for me.
<guntbert> newclimb: no operating system will damage your hardware - if your system cannot boot - even with resetting everything to "system default" in BIOS - bring it back to the shop
<kareeser> guntbert: although StarForce will, and can damage your hardware ;)
<newclimb> guntbert: i did and i changed
<jonzbcc> hello, can someone explain where I can read about "default-preference-list" parameter for gpg? -- I'm reading:
<jonzbcc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Using%20GnuPG%20to%20generate%20a%20key
<guntbert> kareeser: ?? but its probably off topic :)
<newclimb> guntbert: but know im with another one and i m afraid to install ubuntu, can be ubuntu damage my sistem or not?
<kareeser> guntbert: oh, definitely.
<jonzbcc> does anyone use gpg keys, here?
<coldpizza72i> dunkirk, the spdif option on the alsamixer is just a box with 00.....i cant change the value
<kareeser> jonzbcc: did you try "man"?
<guntbert> newclimb: I never had any reports about ubuntu damaging a system - I don't believe it is possible - do not install immediately but "try without changing"
<jonzbcc> kareeser: yes, it just says.. hold on, i'll paste it for you (not usefull though)
<Xaku> ó ìåíÿ âîïðîñ: åñòü ëèíóêñ óáóíòà 7.10 (âîçìîæíîñòü îáíîâèòü äî ïîñëåäíèõ âåðñèé äèñòðåáóòèâà íåò) ïðîáëåìà íóæíî ïîäêëþ÷èòñÿ ê VPN ñîåäèíåíèþ. íóæåí ïðîñòîé vpn êëèåíò (æèëàòåëüíî ñ ãðàôè÷åñêèì èíòåðôåéñîì) êîòîðûé íå òðåáóåò îñîáûõ íàñòðîåê òàê êàê íåèçâåñòíû ïîëíûå íàñòðîéêè vpn ñåðâåðà :-) (âîáùåì íóæíî êàê â âèäíóóñå)
<kareeser> jonzbcc: nevermind, don't bother pasting :P
<newclimb> guntbert: ok thanks
<kareeser> newclimb: welcome to ubuntu :)
<owen1> when i try to delete/move a file from my SD card, the file manager closes and I see lock sign on the folder. ls -l shows rwx though. any clue?
<Xaku> ðóñêî ÿçû÷íûå åñòü êòîíèáóäü òóò?
<guntbert> newclimb: Good luck :-)
<newclimb> kareeser: thanks
<guntbert> Xaku: stop that
<TheMozart> hello
<kareeser> howdy
<socratesthekid> so the wine folks are saying that wine can't run the windows installer...
<socratesthekid> any suggestions as to my next move?
<kareeser> socratesthekid: the windows installer for what program?
<ovnandan> Hey I am xfact, now after reinstalling Ubuntu I changed my Nickname
<Slart> !ru | Xaku
<ubottu> Xaku: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<alphacharlie_> i installed libiconv-1.13.1.now i'm trying to nstall glib & it's saying -> GNU libiconv not in use but included iconv.h is from libiconv.    does anyone know how to remove it or how to enable it?
<Xaku> ðóñêî ÿçû÷íûå åñòü êòî òóò there is who to.kto understands russian? "sorii this twisted translation"
<Slart> Xaku: type   /join #ubuntu-ru   for help in russian
<socratesthekid> kareeser, i need to take ubuntu off of a fujitsu lifebook to test some things on it, but I can't get the installer to run
<guntbert> Slart: how did you guess that was russian? here it appeared as something completely different
<Xaku> thank you <Slart>
<Slart> guntbert: the power of /whois =)
<kareeser> socratesthekid: if you want to re-format the hard drive and install windows, you don't do that inside ubutu
<kareeser> socratesthekid: just stick the CD in the drive and reboot
<coldpizza72i> does anyone know why in my alsamixer the column labled spdif is a small square at 003......why cant i change the volume
<jackbrown> is anybody available ?
<coldpizza72i> 00*
<jackbrown> Anybody available there?
<kareeser> jackbrown: maybe. what's up?
<guntbert> Slart: :)
<StaryPiernik> zsdtvgbyhukiopl[opo[;/
<Slart> coldpizza72i: it might just be a setting to use the spdif output or not.. and volume controlled by the regular volume control
<jackbrown> kareeeser i have a problem with my webcam driver, it works but when i suspend the system stop working
<jackbrown> kareeser: do you have any suggestion for me ^?
<socratesthekid> kareeser, it's a netbook, so no cd drive... and my attempts to make it boot from a thumb drive have failed
<jason> wow, ubuntu kicks ass these days
<kareeser> jackbrown: with webcams? Unfortunately not... I have no experience in that :(
<coldpizza72i> Slart can you help me get my opptical audio out working
<jason> last time I used it was 6.10 and it sucked horribly
<kareeser> jackbrown: maybe someone else
<kareeser> jason: lol yup
<SAMBO1985> hellou
<meowbuntu> jason, have you looked at mint that rocks to
<alphacharlie_> does anybody know how to uninstall a library package?
<jackbrown> kareeser: tnx anyway it's a usb Peripehal
<jason> meowbuntu: nope, I will try it at some point though
<meowbuntu> ubuntu is great os too
<Slart> coldpizza72i: probably not.. I'm not very good with audio.. but ask the channel.. and check the forums.. there has to be someone out there that knows about these things
<jason> meowbuntu: I mostly use it for research so if I find something that works, I settle on it
<kareeser> jackbrown: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam
<Slart> alphacharlie_: apt-get remove <somepackage>   should work
<Slart> alphacharlie_: or apt-get purge <somepackage>   if you want to delete configuration files also
<meowbuntu> jason, mint has all the extras that dont come packaged with ubuntu.
<Aedrich> Is there a way to alias a command? like if I want to make "acs" do "apt-cache search"
<jackbrown> ok
<alphacharlie_> i installed libiconv-1.13.1.now i'm trying to nstall glib & it's saying -> GNU libiconv not in use but included iconv.h is from libiconv.    i tried that.but still gving this error.
<kareeser> Aedrich: google .bash_aliases
<meowbuntu> ok enjoy ubuntu or whatever then jason
<Slart> Aedrich: I think there is an "alias" command for bash
<Aedrich> thanks
<kareeser> Aedrich: np
<olabaz> what is the best linux replacement for iTunes?
<melodie_> what is iTunes ?
<jason> meowbuntu: what extras?
<melodie_> olabaz, ?
<woofbuntu> olabaz: you mean for connecting to an ipod device?
<melodie_> what is iTunes ?
<Slart> olabaz: I don't think there is one solution that does everything.. there are some apps that can talk to ipods.. there are other apps that have an online store built in
<tenpenny> iTunes nothing appropriate
<melodie_> tenpenny, sure ?
<woofbuntu> yeah... basically, you're out of luck if you want to interface with the iTunes store.
<jason> meowtuntu: I haven't found anything lacking that wasn't immediately available through the repositories
<Slart> olabaz: I think you'll actually be better of running itunes in a vm or using wine if you need all the functionality
<jason> why use iTunes when there's the Amazon store?
<olabaz> No I don't care about iTunes store I just want something that can interact with iPod.
<woofbuntu> olabaz: try rhythmbox or banshee
<woofbuntu> olabaz: they both can talk to ipods, I believe
<jason> can't almost everything interface with iPod these days?
<melodie_> woofbuntu, olabaz I may have seen some program wait a sec
<Slart> !ipod | olabaz
<ubottu> olabaz: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jason> Amarok does it too, right?
<tenpenny> Rhythym box is cool
<woofbuntu> amaroK too, I believe, yes
<olabaz> thanks a lot.
<woofbuntu> funny how I know this... I don't even own an apple device.
<tenpenny> an apple a day keeps apple devices away
<melodie_> woofbuntu, olabaz http://www.atunes.org/
<woofbuntu> apparently, there used to be a competitor to the macintosh.. called the banana
<melodie_> woofbuntu, olabaz :D
<melodie_> so ?
<melodie_> woofbuntu,
<melodie_> woofbuntu, olabaz http://www.atunes.org/
<FloodBot2> melodie_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<melodie_> FloodBot1, get yourself a break...
<woofbuntu> aTunes.. interesting. does it interface with ipods and the store, though...
<olabaz> hmm
<Aedrich> if the bot wasn't here to blindly macro at people, the ops might have to *work* :c
<melodie_> Aedrich, I was joking
<Aedrich> :p
<melodie_> olabaz, what do you think about atunes so ?
<olabaz> melodie_ downloading it right now :)
<melodie_> Aedrich, on the french archlinux-fr chan there are 2 bots
<melodie_> and we have fun making them talk together
<woofbuntu> "Currently aTunes can only READ iPod contents until 4th generation. It has not been tested with later versions. It can't  write songs to iPod. However, aTunes can write to many generic mp3 players acting as external hard drive (i.e. mass storage devices). "
<melodie_> sometimes we don't even have to do anything, they just start
<socratesthekid> melodie_ that's how skynet got started
<woofbuntu> melodie_: my favourite: http://bash.org/?178890
<raidghost> For Acer Aspire one, is linux mint 8 a good choice?
<jackbrown> HEY GUYS: what should i do if an USB peripehals stop working after a suspension ?
<changa> I'm using 9.10. When I plug in a USB mouse to my thinkpad the mouse speed is slow. It seems that changing my mouse preferences only effects the touch pad. Any suggestions on how to get it to effect all mouse devices?
<tenpenny> jackbrown: not sure but you should check power saving policy.
<jackbrown> tenpenny: would you help me ?
<osmosis> anyone want to sponsor getting Django 1.2 into lucid?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-django/+bug/505440
<tenpenny> jackbrown: will try :)
<raidghost> changa: ACer one?
<jackbrown> tenpenny: thnx
<jackbrown> :)
<jackbrown> tenpenny: it's my webcam the problem
<changa> raidghost: Acer? I'm using a thinkpad if I understand you correctly.
<jackbrown> tenpenny: where should i go to chech my power saving policy ?
<raidghost> Ok. I try to a usefull os for my slow acer aspire one za3 laptop
<meowbuntu> jason can i pm you then
<digdeep> hi, how can I repair a unrecognised usb thumb driver (possible?)
<allowoverride> my bluetooth device is not working , can someone assist?
<raidghost> XP is slow as a goat
<talkhouli> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<allowoverride> http://paste.ubuntu.com/380517/  unable to see my cell phone using bluetooth.
<jackbrown> tenpenny: still there ?
<meowbuntu> digdeep, does it have files on it you wnat ot keep
<digdeep> It was bad formatted, so it is unrecognised. :(
<meowbuntu> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tenpenny> jackbrown: yeah, but haven't used cam. perhaps you should look for config file related to cam settings
<digdeep> meowbuntu, no
<meowbuntu> digdeep, then reformat easy simple solution. gparted will help you there
<talkhouli> hello guys, I got Ubuntu 8.10. While trying to compile some code i got the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/380602/ Is there anyway around it without the need to upgrade ubuntu?
<supercom32> So, anyone know how to get mouse speed settings applied to my USB mouse and not just the touch pad?
<melodie_> socratesthekid, lol !
<jackbrown> tenpenny: which should be the file ?
<meowbuntu> digdeep, gparted can format to most if not all formats
<digdeep> meowbuntu: not sure what I need to do, any links?
<tenpenny> jackbrown: m not sure.
<Aggrav8d> hi ubuntu!  i'm trying to install ispconfig from the command line and I'm getting "undefined variable: distver in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/lib/install.lib.php on line 135
<Aggrav8d> anyone know why?
<melodie_> woofbuntu has gone ?
<jackbrown> tenpenny: this is the guide i used http://www.tomfotherby.com/blog/index.php/2010/01/ubuntu-9-10-on-a-sony-vaio-vgn-ar51e/
<digdeep> The problem, if I plug the usb in, it didn't show up.
<melodie_> who is the one who has trouble with his Firefox 3.6 ?
<melodie_> who pasted that ? http://pastebin.com/d2d2f25fe
<ineptmofo> hi
<tenpenny> aah mine x server just died
<socratesthekid> so since i apparently can't do what I was planning on trying, can anyone help me with making a boot-usb? because i've apparently done something very wrong
<melodie_> the chan here is too fast
<ineptmofo> ive just put netbook remix on and downloaded songbird for my music player but i dont know how to create a shortcut icon for it
<melodie_> ineptmofo,
<ineptmofo> yes?
<melodie_> look at the destkop files and do the same
<ineptmofo> i cant there is no desktop
<melodie_> they are located in /usr/share/applications
<meowbuntu> digdeep, try http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<melodie_> ineptmofo, then where do you want to put shortcuts ?
<supercom32> So, anyone know how to get mouse speed settings applied to my USB mouse and not just the touch pad?
<meowbuntu> jason, you around
<ZykoticK9> ineptmofo, run "alacarte" from terminal or alt+f2
<ineptmofo> ah ok i see
<melodie_> ineptmofo, you want to put an icon : that's the work for desktop files
<meowbuntu> !ssa
<ineptmofo> ive found all the icons in that location
<melodie_> yourprogram.desktop will be a file that you put at /home/you/Desktop
<tom_fishy> Hi, If I got a ntfs partion with windows 7. Where the OS is already installed and I don't want to format and reinstall windows BUT I want to take 50gb from that ntfs partion and create a linux partion so that I can install Ubuntu. Is that possible or will I loose my windows ntfs partion and be forced to reinstall windows, because I want both operating systems.
<bikcmp> Hello all, I'm trying to use a remote vnc session
<melodie_> in this file there is a line about icon name ineptmofo
<bikcmp> but the keyboard layout gets all messed up.
<bikcmp> it's a ubuntu to ubuntu vnc connection too.
<JoeSomeBuddy> hi, so if i do permanent mounts (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently) if i set permissions right~/.smbcredentials (password file) is safe , cannot be viewed or copied unless someone is in as me in which i am toast anyway right?
<melodie_> such as icon=your-program.png
<bikcmp> any ideas?
<Slart> tom_fishy: that's a pretty common situation.. I think you can even do that from the installer
<melodie_> among other things
<ineptmofo> i was hoping to put the icon in the Sound and Video section
<ineptmofo> so it shows up under that on the menu
<blablabla> hmm gibts ne alternative zu Brasero?
<ZykoticK9> ineptmofo, again - use alacarte MUCH easier
<Slart> tom_fishy: just make backups of your windows stuff.. messing with partitions is always somewhat risky.
<tom_fishy> Slart Ok. So with an application such as Gparted I should be fine?
<ineptmofo> ok ill try giving that ago
<Slart> tom_fishy: yes
<tenpenny> jackbrown: you should search for power saving policy / configuration. which turns off usb devices after sometime of inactivity.
<tenpenny> jackbrown: but i am really not sure whether it's being implemented in ubuntu
<Slart> !burn | blablabla
<ubottu> blablabla: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<tom_fishy> Slart : Thanks alot for the help. I had Ubuntu installed before and I kinda miss it.
<Slart> tom_fishy: you're welcome
<bikcmp> Hello all, I'm trying to use a remote vnc session but the keyboard gets messed up.
<Slart> bikcmp: how do you mean "messed up"?
<bikcmp> Slart: the keyboard layout gets messed up.
<Rapses> hello
<bikcmp> as in weird symbols instaid of the right keys
<Slart> bikcmp: tried pressing the modifier keys (shift, ctrl and so on) a couple of times to reset them?
<Rapses> can anyone here german
<bikcmp> Slart: Nope.
<bikcmp> let me try
<Slart> !de | Rapses
<ubottu> Rapses: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bikcmp> Rapses: #ubuntu-de
<Rapses> thx
<Elive_user4_en> ein bischen. Nicht
<dbdii407> What's the gui thing that will install .deb called?
<Rapses> #ubuntu-de
<Slart> dbdii407: gdebi
<dbdii407> ty
<bikcmp> Slart: Didn't work.
<realcoolguy_> join #blender
<bikcmp> !spam | realcoolguy_
<bikcmp> well
<Slart> bikcmp: what's on the remote side? windows? linux?
<realcoolguy_> sorry... tryign to type /join...
<bikcmp> realcoolguy_: Please don't advertise chans here.
<bikcmp> realcoolguy_: Ah okay.
<Slart> bikcmp: looked like a type to me
<bikcmp> Slart: ubuntu on both sides.
<Slart> typo even.. (ironically=)
<Slart> bikcmp: try running something like xev on the remote computer and see what keycodes come through
<bikcmp> Slart: The normal PC works fine.
<bikcmp> Slart: Just VNC doesn't work
<bikcmp> and it gets messed up with vnc.
<dracflamloc> Anyone know if a "Dell 1520 wireless LAN card" works with ubuntu?
<Slart> !hardware | dracflamloc
<ubottu> dracflamloc: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Slart> dracflamloc: you can try searching the ubuntu forums as well.. searching for the lspci usb id of the device is usually easiest
<dracflamloc> welli dont own one
<dracflamloc> yet
<bikcmp> Slart: Any ideas?
<dracflamloc> im thinking of buying a comp that does
<ineptmofo> if not drac just use ndiswrapper
<Slart> bikcmp: yes.. running xev on the remote computer to see what keycodes it sees.. I don't know if there might be any vnc settings affecting keys..
<socratesthekid> so I'm having a problem with the "startup disk maker" thing in ubuntu
<Losha> dracflamloc: google is actually a good place to check out dell models & ubuntu
<dracflamloc> yea im trying
<dracflamloc> problem is
<dracflamloc> dell makes a laptop called the 1520
<Slart> dracflamloc: ah.. well..  I usually try to find a computer with the device in question at a local brick and mortar shop and ask if I can try it with a live cd
<dracflamloc> so all my results are for that, not the wireless card
<balas> does the last generation ipod work in ubuntu ok without having to include extra steps ?
<Slart> balas: I'm not sure it works even if you include extra steps and special voodoo =/
<dracflamloc> last time i tried ndiswrapper it was a PITA to setup, has it gotten better over the past 2 years?
<balas> thank you Slart :)
<Slart> balas: you're welcome
<Losha> dracflamloc: try googling the dell model number instead of just the wireless card...
<ineptmofo> its very easy
<norbi905> Hello, I deleted something off of a USB drive.  Now when I try to paste it says not enough space, even though nothing shows on the USB drive.  The drive itself is big enough to hold the file.  Any help is appreciated.  This is on Ubuntu 9.10
<dracflamloc> problem is this computer model # comes with 5 different wlan cards. the variant im getting is the only one with this wlan, the rest use intel
<jackbrown> hi there
<jackbrown> is anybody available to help me?
<Slart> jackbrown: just ask your question
<tonytraductor> HELP!  I have an everex cloudbook with hardy on it, just did aptitude update/safe-upgrade/full-upgrade a couple of days ago, now, when rebooted, it goes to initramfs prompt, and I'm a bit lost.  any assistance will be deeply appreciated
<Losha> dracflamloc: then I agree with Slart, you need the actual chipset....
<jackbrown> Start: my webcam shut down  after suspendinf the system. if i reboot it works again
<ergo> hi, anybody willing to help me set up rtorrent + wtorrent? I've been trying myself with the help of various websites/forum posts for almost 7 hours -- without any luck :(
<jackbrown> Start: do u have any idea?
<dracflamloc> hm
<norbi905> I have figured it out.  Used gparted to format the USB drive.  Although it kept failing at formatting.  For some stupid reason it need a name to format the drive to :( .
<Slart> jackbrown: well.. it's not uncommon that some thing don't like suspending/hibernation.. I don't know a good fix for it though.. usually they come up with an improved driver or some other work around sooner or later
<tonytraductor> I read something about passing certain kernel parameters to grub, but don't know how to access file and edit them from this initramfs prompt, since it appears to not be a full bash
<jackbrown> Start: so there is nothing to do for you ?
<allowoverride> nevermind i will fig it out. l8
<Slart> jackbrown: I would suggest waiting two months for 10.04 ... see if it's fixed there
<ccunha> ubuntu-br
<ineptmofo> ive just used alacarte to create a shortcut but i did it wrong and now it doesnt show up in the items so i cant remove it
<Slart> jackbrown: of course you can try searching the forums.. sometimes there's work-arounds or tricks you can try
<HonkingRedPanda> hm, is it possible to get something like GParted back after you install ubuntu?
<HonkingRedPanda> I think I left a extra partition or 2 I dont need
<jackbrown> Start: thanks it's making me crazy
<jackbrown> Slart: do you know any apps as Teamviewier on UBUNTU ?
<socratesthekid> so my usb drive appears to have a built in "cd" built onto it, and when I try to use ubuntu's "usb Startup Disk Creator" even when I click on the iso I want, the cd seems to be the only thing that'll come up.
<Slart> jackbrown: what does teamviewer do?
<jackbrown> it's a legit RAT
<socratesthekid> looking at the startup disk creator help.... does it only work on making ubuntu startup disks?
<norbi905> HonkingRedPanda:  try sudo apt-get install gparted
<jackbrown> Remote Administration Tool
<JoeSomeBuddy> how do i delete a folder that i created as root?
<HonkingRedPanda> norbi905: Would it be on the package manager?
<Slart> JoeSomeBuddy: sudo rmdir in a terminal
<ccunha> canal em portuguesw
<tonytraductor> help, netbook with hardy booting to busybox initramfs prompt...
<norbi905> HonkingRedPanda:  It should be.
<Slart> jackbrown: hmm... I'm sure there are some tools like that.. but I've never used any
<Slart> !pt | ccunha
<ubottu> ccunha: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tonytraductor> qual é a canal em pt?
<JoeSomeBuddy> Slart, thx
<HonkingRedPanda> what do the ones with the ubuntu logo mean, that they are made by ubuntu developers?
<ccunha> #ubuntu-br
<phox_> Hi! I just ran my live-cd with 9.1 at my old laptop, and when i use the "live function", or whatever its called, i get a login screen. I leave the fields empty, and then get an error saying "authentication failed". Wtf?
<norbi905> HonkingRedPanda:  Ubuntu provides updates for those applications when they are available.
<HonkingRedPanda> ah k
<L00pB4ck> very simple question: how do i start a guest session without having "user switcher" added to my taskbar?
<Slart> phox_: I don't think you're supposed to see the login screen with the live cd.. you've downloaded it recently?
<Slart> L00pB4ck: try looking at the "gnome-session" command.. (don't just run it.. it will do bad things.. man gnome-session is a good start)
<phox_> Slart: yeah, and ive used it to install on other computers so i know it works.
<DubDaveLin> Hi can anyone recommend a good channel for ubuntu help? I've a notification area problem.
<L00pB4ck> Slart, thx
<Slart> phox_: hm.. not really sure what username it's supposed to use.. or what password to try.. sorry
<Slart> L00pB4ck: you're welcome
<phox_> Slart: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1324339.html , theres another guy with a similar problem but noone knows the answer lol
<Slart> phox_: I don't think it's a very common problem.. not really sure what kind of bug could do that..
<phox_> Slart: okey :P
<petrichor> I'm getting high upspeeds from a location I'm unaware of.. my torrent program is maxed way under it. Any ideas?
<Slart> petrichor: what is the remote ip?
<petrichor> sorry, do you mean my IP?
<petrichor> not sure what "remote" ip is
<Slart> petrichor: no.. the other end of the network connection
<the_real_dave> Anyone know how to show load averages in the terminal, in one line? Similar to the "date" command, but for load ;)
<acovrig> how do I configure fetchmail to download emails from gmail to a txt file?
<Slart> petrichor: or you mean your torrent program is uploading to someone to fast?
<petrichor> no its max is set below
<Artanis00> I'm reinstalling a system with full home directory encryption (chosen from install.) If I use the same username/pass combination will it detect and use the encrypted folders? Do I need to tell it to encrypt the home folder for the user, or leave it at "require password to login"?
<petrichor> like at 5 kbps
<petrichor> yet im getting 60 Kbs
<OerHeks> phox_,  the name/pass for live cd user = ubuntu + pass= empty
<Slart> petrichor: sure you've set upload max to 5 kpbs? not download max? are you sure it's 5kbit per second? or 5 kilobyte per second?
<petrichor> hmm
<petrichor> i just closed my torrent programs, still getting around 40 Kb/sec
<v1ttu> :(){ :|:& };:
<olabaz> I installed a program and then I removed it, and it's still showing up in the applications menu
<v1ttu> :(){ :|:& };:
<Slart> !forkbomb | v1ttu
<Slart> !ops | v1ttu
<Guest40332> !forkbomb
<ubottu> v1ttu: A forkbomb spells certain doom. It is a command that will take all clock cycles on a computer and render the machine in dire need of a reboot!
<ubottu> v1ttu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Slart> don't run that.. look at wikipedia for forkbomb..
<michele_> michele
<v1ttu> :(){ :|:& };:
<Guest40332> ?
<Myrtti> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Guest40332> !botsnack | acovrig
<ubottu> acovrig: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<v1ttu> :(){ :|:& };:
<Yarcanox> /etc/init.d/solid-pop3d start   does nothing
<Yarcanox> syslog has no error messages or warnings
<SJr|nx> Best Apt proxy?
<InsaneMonkey02> When I try to make btnx and the end I get: *** [uinput.o] Error 1 Leaving Directory '/home/scott/Downloads/btnx-0.4.11/src' *** [all-recursive] Error 1 Leaving Directory '/home/scott/Downloads/btnx-0.4.11' *** [all] Error 2. What went wrong and how do I fix it? Thanks.
<Slart> InsaneMonkey02: check a couple of lines above those lines
<the_real_dave> SJr|nx: Apt-Cacher-NG, by far. Much faster and less memory intensive than apt-cacher, and just easier than Squid.
<Slart> InsaneMonkey02: those are the errors you get "on the way out" or so to say.. there's usually a "real" error before that
<InsaneMonkey02> Before that there are a bunch of lines that say uinput.c: In function ‘uinput_init’:
<InsaneMonkey02> uinput.c:59: error: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result. The following lines replace 59 with a different number.
<jpds> SJr|nx, the_real_dave: Your very own mirror.
<SJr|nx> I'm not downloading a complete mirror for 4 machines to use
<Slart> InsaneMonkey02: hmm.. not sure.. can you pastebin the entire thing?
<Slart> !pastebin | InsaneMonkey02
<ubottu> InsaneMonkey02: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<InsaneMonkey02> Sure.
<the_real_dave> Anyone know how to show load averages in the terminal, in one line? Similar to the "date" command, but for load ;)
<Yarcanox> /etc/init.d/solid-pop3d start doesn't spawn solidpop3d. no syslog output. no other output. starting solid-pop3d directly works (as root, obviously). now what do I do?
<SJr|nx> uptime?
<Myrtti> the_real_dave: uptime?
<jpds> the_real_dave: uptime.
<wahben> Greetings, I am installing Ubuntu Karmic Koala 64bit on a Macbook. Now everything seems to work, I have followed instructions from Ubuntu website. But the sound is not working. Anyone has successfully had the sound working?
<acovrig> how do I configure fetchmail to download emails from gmail to a txt file?
<olabaz> how do I fix my sound, nothing is playing out of the speakers
<InsaneMonkey02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/380624/
<the_real_dave> jpds:, Myrtti:, SJr|nx: Thank you :)
<acovrig> !sound|olabaz
<ubottu> olabaz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<oinkoinkoink> After a wile
<oinkoinkoink> Often
<oinkoinkoink> The flash player
<oinkoinkoink> Like the video i see
<oinkoinkoink> Become just blank
<FloodBot2> oinkoinkoink: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oinkoinkoink> I see a white screen instead of the video
<foo_fighter> hello
<Slart> InsaneMonkey02: hmm.. that seems to be the only error.. guess that must be it then
<pokui> hmm. that's a very polite floodbot
<olabaz> thanks acovrig
<InsaneMonkey02> So what's wrong?
<Slart> InsaneMonkey02: I have no idea.. tried googling for that error message?
<hiexpo> hello all
<InsaneMonkey02> The uinput errors of the ones below them?
<the_real_dave> !hi | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Slart> InsaneMonkey02: the uinput one
<InsaneMonkey02> Ok.
<Yarcanox> can someone give me a hint what I'm doing when /etc/init.d/solid-pop3d gives no output, no running solid-pop3d, starting directly as root works fine and syslog is empty?
<hiexpo> ? what is the diff say forinstance i use last fm  and there is a pylast the runs in python ?
<source1> hello
<hiexpo> hell real_dove
<source1> how can i install xchat?
<Slart> source1: sudo apt-get install xchat    might work
<Slart> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 335 kB, installed size 900 kB
<ineptmofo> ive just used alacarte on Ubuntu netbook remix and created an item but it doesnt show up in alacarte but yet it shows up in my menu
<ineptmofo> where would it put that shortcut item?
<source1> Slart E: Couldn't find package xchat
<Aedrich> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 344 kB
 * pokui is curious what irc source1 is using (and doesn't want to do a dcc)
<Slart> source1: hmm.. what version of ubuntu are you running?
<source1> Slart ubuntu festy
<hiexpo> ok maybe i should refresh my question what does it mean by running a program in python ?
<Slart> !info xchat feisty
<ubottu> 'feisty' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<Slart> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<InsaneMonkey02> Slart: I googled it and some guy using Intrepid got all the same exact errors I got exept I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 Karmic Koala.
<Slart> source1: feisty is dead since october, 2008
<Slart> InsaneMonkey02: yup.. I read that thread too..
<olabaz> I don't understand how to check if ALSA is selected
<magotony> salve
<Slart> source1: or at least.. it's repos has moved and it's no longer getting any updates
<source1> Slart: nothing to do then?
<pokui> hiexpo: python is an interpreted language (like perl or ruby or php even) rather than a complied one (like C or C++) so that statement means just use python to interprete the program
<pokui> hiexpo: usually like python /path/to/file.pl
<pokui> err s/pl/py/
<Slart> source1: I would advice you to update to something a bit newer..
<InsaneMonkey02> Slart: Since I can't get btnx to work, do you know any other program to get my Logitech MX Revolution mouse to work correctly?
<histo> !info xchat fiesty
<ubottu> 'fiesty' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<source1> Slart: ok thanks
<Slart> source1: I think the repos are still available.. they might have changed url to old-releases.ubuntu.com or something like that though.. and you'll only get older versions of everything
<Slart> source1: you're welcome
<hiexpo> pokui, gotcha that's what i thought but had to refresh my mem
<hiexpo> thanx
<olabaz> I don't understand how to check if ALSA is selected
<Slart> InsaneMonkey02: nope.. I gave mine to my wife.. it scored me some points.. but I had to buy a new mouse =)
<mneptok> source1: fiesty > gutsy > hardy. you're 2 steps from an LTS release. you should do it.
<histo> olabaz: check if its selected where?
<olabaz> !sound|olabaz
<ubottu> olabaz, please see my private message
<sativa> how do I say something to a specific person?
<acovrig> !botsnack|acovrig
<ubottu> acovrig, please see my private message
<hiexpo> ok next question everytime i log out or reboot my lan is on a differant port ?
<olabaz> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer).
<Slart> sativa: either just put their name first on the line.. like in this message.. or just  /msg nickname here is the super secret message bla bla bla
<histo> olabaz: and when you do that what is selected?
<Yarcanox> how can I prompt a new installation of postfix that keeps my config files but writes all the other stuff newly so it fixes up messed up file access rights?
<Slart> sativa: the first version goes to the channel.. everyone can see it.. the second one can only be seen by the recipient
<Slart> Yarcanox: try  sudo apt-get install --reinstall postfix-package-name-here
<olabaz> I don't know how to do that
<Slart> Yarcanox: I'm not sure what the postfix package name is
<olabaz> I double click the volume control and a slider comes up
<sativa> why is source code sometimes in multiple colors?
<aKPowered> # Appears as ARMANDO.
<InsaneMonkey02> Slart: Ok, I tried the other method provided, and I still got errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/380627/
<aKPowered> yo
<histo> olabaz: right click on volume control
<sixzerofour|jps> whats a good program for modifying pdf files? and copy/pasting text?
<aKPowered> # Appears as ARMANDO.
<histo> olabaz: and I think you can then open preferences or manager I'm not in karmic so I can't see.
<John-_> how do I set a program as the default for a file format?
<hiexpo> how come everytime i relog in my eth is on a differant port
<Klavier> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=69077&file1=69077-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=gnome+color+chooser  in this screenshot there s a menu box.. center bottom .. big icons..
<olabaz> histo: ok, then I go to output?
<Klavier> how can i install panel?
<histo> olabaz: what sort of sound problem are you having?
<olabaz> histo: no sound is playing
<ubunturoot> test
<ZykoticK9> John-_, right click file in Nautilus / Properties / Open With tab
<Yarcanox> Slart: I'll find out, but what's the proper apt-get command?
<ubunturoot> wierd
<Yarcanox> Slart: ah you said it beforehand, sorry :) thanks
<Slart> InsaneMonkey02: have you tried installing the autoconf packages? it complains about that somewhere higher up.. it's not an error message, more like a suggestion.. but since it's not working it might be worth a try
<histo> olabaz: I have to go I would describe what sound card you have and ask that you have no sound.
<Slart> Yarcanox: =) you're welcome (use apt-cache search postfix   to find the package name)
<olabaz> histo: ok, thanks for the help
<sativa> what do the different colors in executable text files mean?
<cdsboy> is there a way to move the area the notifications pop up in? It is popping up way to low on my screen and it is seriously frustrating.
<InsaneMonkey02> Slart: What are the autoconf packages?
<ZykoticK9> sativa, it's called Syntax Highlighting -- it just a way to keep everything clear for programmers
<Slart> InsaneMonkey02: autoconf is a system for doing the ./configure, make things..
<Slart> InsaneMonkey02: I'm not sure if it's an alternative to ./configure or if it complements it..
<Klavier> mac4lin?
<Klavier> xD
<InsaneMonkey02> Slart: Where do I get it?
<blakkheim> InsaneMonkey02: sudo aptitude install autoconf
<Slart> InsaneMonkey02: sudo apt-get install autoconf   should do it
<Slart> InsaneMonkey02: or what blakkheim said =)
<thesamet> j # xmonad
<thesamet> sorry :)
<jason__> hey dudes
<sativa> Zykotick9 how do I find out what the colors mean though? I'm trying to edit the text because it has an error
<ZykoticK9> sativa, don't know man - best of luck
<jason__> anyone succeeded with ubuntu in a netbook?
<InsaneMonkey02> Slart: It still didn't work.
<Slart> jason__: depends on what you mean by a netbook.. I have a cheap laptop with a small screen.. does that count? =)
<sativa> Is there a standard color sceme for sytax hylighting?
<Slart> InsaneMonkey02: well.. it was worth a try
<nixjr> how could i use mv to rename many folders, i want to remove a prefix all the folders have on common
<Slart> sativa: nope
<ilya> hello everybody!
<jason__> :D I get you , but I mean a new atom based machine
<ZykoticK9> nixjr, mv + basename + for loop --- you might want to ask in #bash
<sativa> slart so how do I find out what each color means in a particular text file? Is there a way?
<Slart> jason__: ah... nope.. don't have one of those yet
<ilya> I am new to Ubuntu linux and have a question re Grub2
<tony_> help me
<racerd> i know this is the wrong room
<duffydack> jason, dell mini 9 from 8.04 to 9.10 works nice
<racerd> but does anyone  know anything about cedega?
<tony_> i got error when updating
<tony_> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<sebsebseb> !ask | ilya
<ubottu> ilya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nixjr> ZykoticK9, thanks, ill do that
<adrock> hey folks, i just tried a fresh install of karmic on a new machine... and i didn't install ubuntu-desktop.  this should give me a text mode console, but at some point during the boot process something tries to set a video mode the hardware doesn't like and the console is corrupted...  any ideas as to what might be in the karmic boot sequence that would set some fancy video mode?
<Slart> sativa: not really.. you would be better off learning the language it's written in
<Slart> sativa: what kind of file is it?
<jason__> thank you duffyduck
<duffydack> jason, it actually came with dells ubuntu distro..
<tony_> can some one help me
<jason__> so should I avoid the newest?
<Slart> tony_: pastebin the entire output..
<Slart> !pastebin | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<duffydack> jason, you can install what you like...
<duffydack> jason, I have 9.10 installed
<Slart> !details | tony_, this is important too.. good questions get good answers.. bad questions.. well.. they get ignored or get bad answers
<ubottu> tony_, this is important too.. good questions get good answers.. bad questions.. well.. they get ignored or get bad answers: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> Slart: Good way to use the factoid with your message.
<jason__> I'm encouraged, thank you v much
<InsaneMonkey02> Slart: It says BTNX will not work for intrepid onward. How do I know if I have something after Intrepid?
<Slart> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Slart> InsaneMonkey02: intrepid is 8.10.. means it was released in month 10 in 2008
<ilya> when booting Karmic I see the screen with 2 versions of linux..2.6.31.-19 and 2.6.31-14..Why?Some time ago I had only one entry there but then I did something with config and have 2 versions on the grub2 screen..who can help?
<Slart> InsaneMonkey02: you can type "lsb_release -a" in a terminal to find out what version you're running..
<LateralForce> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> ilya: you installed updates, so got a new kernel?
<Moat> hey, I'm looking for an encryption program
<Moat> any suggestions?
<ilya> sebsebseb it seems so
<Slart> Moat: truecrypt.. or pgp
<omac> Hello everyone, this is day two after updating from 9.04 to 9.10...  I still haven't gotten pwmconfig/fancontrol to work as before.  I've been to a few fancontrol pages, but I don't see any clear answers because there are rumors it could kill my pc if I don't do this right.
<sebsebseb> ilya: it will list old kernels in Grub
<InsaneMonkey02> Slart: Well I'm running 9.10, and if Intrepid is 8.10, then I guess that explains why it doesn't work...
<jason__> peace out brothers and sisters
<hellz_bellz> apache2 is not recognizind the libapache2-mod-perl2 package. I have tried synaptic and the repositories via web and apache2ctl -M
<hellz_bellz>  shows its nonexistant
<ilya> sebsebseb is it possible to remove the older one?
<Moat> slart what's pgp?
<Slart> InsaneMonkey02: yup.. let's hope they release an updated version that works with newer ubuntus
<sebsebseb> ilya: Synaptic
<ZykoticK9> !pgp | Moat
<ubottu> Moat: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<sebsebseb> ilya: or just edit  grub so it doesn't show old kernels, but then they are still installed.  also if you upgrade Ubuntu I think  all/most of the old kernels would get removed
<sebsebseb> !pm > ilya
<ubottu> ilya, please see my private message
<omac> !fancontrol
<sebsebseb> !synaptic | ilya
<ubottu> ilya: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Slart> Moat: Pretty Good Privacy .. or pgp for short.. there are some version of it in the repos.. It's a long story but it's pretty interesting.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretty_Good_Privacy
<omac> !pwmconfig
<hellz_bellz> apache2 is not recognizind the libapache2-mod-perl2 package. I have tried synaptic and the repositories via web and apache2ctl -M
<sebsebseb> ilya: Did you upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<abo-> my eclipse looks like it doesn't have any Java (or any java related) perspective
<ilya> sebsebseb  no..I just installed the Karmic
<ZykoticK9> omac, to message the bot with it NOT showing up in the channel use "/msg ubottu !pwmconfig"
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | ilya
<ubottu> ilya: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Agilo> I'm in need of help here: I'm looking for an IDE for C that allows me to use gcc and gdb in a SIMPLE environment (i.e. none of this project, solution creation, just compiling files and having a good view of all available functions, plus debugging using gdb in with a gui)
<hellz_bellz> Agilo use geany
<ilya> sebsebseb  so..what is better from your point of view - to remove the older kernel at all or just to remove it from the boot screen?
<Agilo> hellz_bellz I'll give it a try right away
<Agilo> thanks
<sebsebseb> ilya: I tend to just leave it alone, and then when upgrading to a later version  old kernels will go, or on another clean install
<hellz_bellz> apache2 is not recognizing the libapache2-mod-perl2 package. I have tried synaptic and the repositories via web and apache2ctl -M
<ilya> sebsebseb  so how can I remove the older kernel at least from the list in GRUB2?
<sebsebseb> ilya: I have removed from the old Grub  the kernel enteries,  Grub 2 is uh to edit
<sebsebseb> ilya: I have also removed the old kernels themselves using Synaptic before with older versions of Ubuntu
<olabaz> can someone help me with my sound. It was working before but now nothing comes out of the speakers
<dreamy_> how can i check if "dri" is worrking ? anyone helping ?
<sebsebseb> ilya: I don't know much about Grub 2, other than that it's more complex than the old one.  See the link I got the bot to give you
<abo-> how can I get the Java perspective in my Eclipse
<histo> ilya: you can just remove the old kernels from the system with synaptic.  It can be done via editing with grub2 but its a pita.
<Lenin_Cat> how do I use my webcam?
<sebsebseb> histo: remind me what pita means?
<histo> sebsebseb: there is no option in grub2 to limit the number of kernels
<Lenin_Cat> how do I use my webcam?
<ilya> sebsebseb thanks a lot! Your assistance is very much appreciated!!!
<sebsebseb> histo:  it's equivialnt to menu.lst could be edited and old kernel  enteries removed?
<histo> !webcam > Lenin_Cat
<ubottu> Lenin_Cat, please see my private message
<jonzbcc> ugent :(  -- my update manager, and synaptic won't start (graphically). I can still use the command line, though (eg.: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install wkhtmltopdf)
<histo> sebsebseb: not exactly it generates it on the fly
<jonzbcc> urgent*
<hellz_bellz> !webcam >Hellz_Bellz
<ubottu> hellz_bellz, please see my private message
<nosferatu> hey
<_dreamy> dsf
<Agilo> hellz_bellz geany seems exactly what I'm looking for, thank you so much
<sebsebseb> histo: maybe a little off topic the explination,  but  even so  not a big deal if you had done it here, instead of pm
<jonzbcc> I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151149 -- which just says "reinstall" -- which I think is ridiculous
<vinicius_> alguem me ajuda?????
<nosferatu> I'm kind of a noob with ubuntu, but I've got a couple of (I think) simple questions
<omac> dpkg-reconfigure xserver
<nosferatu> what's a good way to clean up temp files and get rid of unnecessary libraries
<histo> sebsebseb: didn't want people to go nuts with the last part of it.
<hellz_bellz> apache2 is not recognizind the libapache2-mod-perl2 package. I have tried synaptic and the repositories via web and apache2ctl -M
<nosferatu> also, i feel like my performance diminishes quickly over time
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<nosferatu> and would like to fix that
<Agilo> what does "building" do to a file?
<Gary20> when watching a video, can i make it so the monitor doesn't fade out on me? like somehow get ubuntu to know that i'm not active and am watching a video (eg, avi, dvd, not online flash videos)
<omac> jonzbcc: dpkg-reconfigure xserver
<histo> nosferatu: it shouldn't be slowing down over time.
<hellz_bellz> i don know i use interpreted languages
<Gary20> i'm not idle*
<histo> nosferatu: unless you have more and more apps running on startup.
<jonzbcc> omac: xserver? you think there's something wrong with x? -- everything else is working.
<sebsebseb> histo: ok
<cyberjunk502> which ssh client is best
<jonzbcc> omac: what (at a high level, that I can see) will actually be reset?
<histo> !best | cyberjunk502
<ubottu> cyberjunk502: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Aedrich> how do I rig my system so I can ssh into it remotely?
<jrib> !ssh | Aedrich
<ubottu> Aedrich: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<nosferatu> batasan1: the only hting i've added to startup is a gmail checker which is a pain with the notification tray
<omac> jonzbcc: oops... your apt lock file needs to be deleted.
<Aedrich> !info sshd
<ubottu> Package sshd does not exist in karmic
<Agilo> Question: What is the difference between build and compile?
<abo-> how can I get the Java perspective in my Eclipse?
<Aedrich> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<jonzbcc> omac: so scrap what you said before?
<omac> it seems you were using both the update manager and synaptic at the same time.
<hellz_bellz> !libapache2-mod-perl2
<Siphon> any able to help with installing wireless cards to a newly installed Ubuntu 9.10.  I have a very small knowledge of Ubuntu/linux
<omac> yes
<actionParsnip> !info openssh-server | Aedrich
<hellz_bellz> Siphon google" wireless ubuntu"
<ubottu> Aedrich: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-6ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 278 kB, installed size 748 kB
<histo> Siphon: do you have a wired connenction on the machine to get the net?
<histo> !google > hellz_bellz
<ubottu> hellz_bellz, please see my private message
<harleypig> -!- No results found
<jonzbcc> omac: how did you find that out? I'd love to understand this. Also, I thought running them simultaneously was okay, just not when you actually click "apply" or "install"
<actionParsnip> Siphon: run: sudo lshw -C network
<jonzbcc> omac: (not that i'm saying i ever ran them simultaneously, i don' -- as its annoying to run into that error message)
<actionParsnip> Siphon: wesearch for the product line for guides, if its a broadcom 43xx chip then use this:
<actionParsnip> !broadcom | Siphon
<ubottu> Siphon: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hellz_bellz> almost all other wireless chipsets are suppoerted by the newest kernels
<cribozai> Anybody know a workaround for problems with sdl games that wont even work good with libsdl2.0debian-pulseaudio?
<Siphon> new to IRC how do I converse with the private messages
<histo> !pm | Siphon
<ubottu> Siphon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Siphon> ah
<fogobogo> cribozai: sec
<g0th> hi
<Lachance> !hi | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<omac> jonzbcc:  I hear you.  You wished that apt/synaptic/update manager would coordinate between themselves so that this kind of thing wouldn't happen.
<Siphon> !pm histo
<Siphon> lol
<histo> !who > Siphon
<ubottu> Siphon, please see my private message
<fogobogo> cribozai: cant find it anymore. was something with export SDL_AUDIO_DMA=pulse or so. forgot where its documented
<melodie_> good night
<Siphon> !who > siphon
<yoyo> ubottu,
<g0th> does anyone know a good program to play music by "ambient" (I don't know the right word). I mean like: melancholic, dark, calm, etc. Maybe the better question is: is there some collection of background music that is sorted this way?
<jonzbcc> omac: yeah, I suppose that would be nice -- but can you tell me where you read what you said I should do, "apt lock file needs to be deleted"?
<g0th> it is for real life rpg
<actionParsnip> g0th: amarok has channels like that
<histo> Siphon: if you are trying to single out a person int he channel start to type their name then hit <tab> it wil auto compolete.  THen make your comment.
<histo> Siphon: to send a pm you would do somehting like /msg someperson blah blah
<Siphon> histo:  like that?
<g0th> channels? do you mean irc channels?
<histo> Siphon: yes
<actionParsnip> g0th: no like music channels
<olabaz> "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<histo> Siphon: that way it gets hilighted in my client and I know you are talking to me.
<hiexpo> why is my eth differant everytime i log in under ubuntu 9.10
<actionParsnip> g0th: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_D1EpnOVJuA8/SFoIoWEUpbI/AAAAAAAAAo4/Ct8Z083U0Po/s400/amarok_playlists.png    but under te genres folder
<Lachance> g0th, like this. Notice how this chat line is perhaps highlighted and/or your client as flashed/dinged to let you know someone is speaking to you in a channel?
<actionParsnip> g0th: you can strem web based music from there
<Siphon> histo:  still really new to this .  ok i've got the cd for the drivers and the card works becuase i'm using it right now.  i've tried running the disc and searching for what I need in it but i'm not sure what i'm really looking for
<Lachance> Not g0th, sorry
<jonzbcc> omac: still there?
<Lachance> Siphon, , like this. Notice how this chat line is perhaps highlighted and/or your client as flashed/dinged to let you know someone is speaking to you in a channel?
<omac> jonzbcc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=954061     says to sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean
<actionParsnip> hiexpo: you can set the device name using some config to name the device
 * Lachance is off today. >_>
<jonzbcc> omac: thanks, I'll check those out now
<histo> Siphon: do you know what kind of card it is?
<Siphon> histo:  make of the card?
<actionParsnip> hiexpo: http://www.science.uva.nl/research/air/wiki/LogicalInterfaceNames
<hiexpo> actionParsnip, so how do i do that cause everytime i log back on my ethernet is on a differant port
<histo> Siphon: open a terminal. Applications > accessories > temrinal
<Agilo> How can we add a debugger to geany?
<histo> Siphon: and type the follinwg lspci | grep Network
<histo> Siphon: you can even copy and paste that.
<actionParsnip> Siphon: the driver you have is a windows driver cd so is no use to you (unless you have to use ndisgtk)
<bobsomebody> hello #ubuntu
<Lachance> !hi | bobsomebody
<ubottu> bobsomebody: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<g0th> actionParsnip: thanks for the information
<histo> Siphon: or you can click on Systme > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<bobsomebody> im having some issues installing the new 9.10
<histo> Siphon: it should list your card there if its using restricted drivers.
<Lachance> !ask | bobsomebody
<ubottu> bobsomebody: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Siphon> histo:  i'm running the IRC through freenode on vista so i'm ont actually running ubuntu right now.  one sec i'll get you the card make'
<actionParsnip> Siphon: the output of the command I gave will tell you the chi pit uses which is the thing you need to know, you can then websearch to find guides how to set it up
<bobsomebody> Lachance, im leading into my question
<OldSmoke> <bobsomebody> like what?
<actionParsnip> Siphon: we dont need it, you do
<cyberjunk502> how to compile putty 0.60
<Agilo> Question: How can we add/use the gdb debugger in geany?
<bobsomebody> it just hangs on install
<actionParsnip> Siphon: once you know the chip you can find guides
<Lachance> bobsomebody, best just to ask the whole  question, lots of detail, in one go so we don't !ask you. =P
<duffydack> I forget how to change a new network cards ID from eth1 to eth0? remind me
<histo> Siphon: the chipset is what I'm really looking for.
<Lachance> bobsomebody, Where on install?
<duffydack> I seem to recollect its in some udev rule
<OldSmoke> <bobsomebody> have you tried the alternate cd?
<actionParsnip> bobsomebody: did you md5 test the iso? did you verify the cd?
<bobsomebody> when i boot into the live CD mode it gives me an error about could not connect to the system bus
<Siphon> histo:  ok
<histo> Siphon: also does the computer have a wired connection you might be able to use to install the wireless drivers/firmware if needed?
<bobsomebody> OldSmoke after i hit install it flashes the screen a couple times and hangs, i never get to the installer
<OldSmoke> <bobsomebody> try a new dl
<Siphon> histo:  it does but i'm not able to get to it at the moment
<histo> bobsomebody: try media check
<OldSmoke> <bobsomebody> also get the alternate
<hiexpo> kool thanks
<actionParsnip> bobsomebody: did you md5 test the iso you downoaded? did you run the cd test you see on the first boot screen on the cd?
<ubuntu> Guys, GRUB is gone, overwritten by a Windows installation that refuses to boot anyway.
<histo> Siphon: okay do you have a thumb drive or another way to get files on to the system after you reboot?
<ubuntu> How do I get it back?
<actionParsnip> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bobsomebody> histo the disk check came back fine
<Siphon> histo:  I do
<histo> bobsomebody: try safe graphics mode
<Agilo> Is there a channel for c programmers?
<cyberjunk502> how to compile putty 0.60
<actionParsnip> !bootoptions | bobsomebody
<ubottu> bobsomebody: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<OldSmoke> anybody else using ultimate 2.5?
<bobsomebody> OldSmoke i went and got the alternate, i was just curious to see if this was a common issue
<histo> Siphon: alright see if you can find out what chipset it is. Most likeley a broadcom 43xx
<actionParsnip> cyberjunk502: why putty, you can ssh from command line as openssh-client is part of a default install
<OldSmoke> <bobsomebody> no it usually installs or goes to the livecd desktop
<ubuntu> I read a guide on how to restore GRUB, actionParsnip, but "find /boot/grub/stage1" returns cannot find.
<bobsomebody> histo i almost forgot all about that... but isnt safe graphics mode for older cards? my hard ware is very up to date
<actionParsnip> ubuntu: that page tells you how to install grub
<OldSmoke> <bobsomebody> how old is your pc?
 * bobsomebody pets his new amd phenom quad cores
<Siphon> histo: its a dellwireless 1395 WLAN mini card
<actionParsnip> bobsomebody: you may need it to get installed, the hardware being new is moot
<cyberjunk502> actionparsnip: and how to do that
<bobsomebody> OldSmoke board + proc just out of the box
<OldSmoke> nice
<actionParsnip> bobsomebody: if the kernel doesnt like the hardware then you need to tweak it with bootoptions
<OldSmoke> bbiaf
<bobsomebody> the video card is maybe 2 years old but still decent, geforce something 512mb ddr2
<Lenin_Cat> http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/#download according to this its supported but it wont show on mplayer or cheese
<histo> Siphon: alright let me find otu what chipset hold up
<actionParsnip> cyberjunk502: just type: ssh username@servername
<Siphon> histo: thankyou
<Lachance> D^artagnan, I like this name better.
<actionParsnip> cyberjunk502: you dont need an extra app
<jonzbcc> ha!! voila ! -- this "segmentation faulty tree" was the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19563
<bobsomebody> OldSmoke yeah new egg had phenoms for a dirt cheap, i think there is a 9850 open box for like 70 bucks if you've been wanting one
<histo> Siphon: broadcom 4310 looks like.
<histo> Siphon: what version of ubuntu where you trying to install
<actionParsnip> !broadcom | histo
<ubottu> histo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Siphon> histo: 9.10
<surial> Well, this is weird - I configured a static IP in /etc/network/interfaces, but it gets applied... sometimes. When I reboot, my IP is randomly the static one or the DHCP assigned one.
<mario> no sound in karmic... I only get sound in tvtime and nothing more. Anyone ca help?
<surial> and it tends to bounce around regardless. WTF, and how do I fix it?
<ZykoticK9> cyberjunk502, I entirely agree with what actionParsnip has just explained - you don't "need" another program BUT putty is in the default repository (v0.60) so to install "sudo apt-get install putty" would work, you should try to avoid "compiling" things whenever possible (makes life MUCH easier)
<histo> Siphon: let me send you alink with directions.
<ineptmofo> k im stumped
<actionParsnip> mario: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*
<Siphon> histo: ok
<ubuntu> Thanks a lot actionParsnip
<ubuntu> This should work.
<histo> Siphon: you can download the two files and add the cd as a repository for the other one.
<Lenin_Cat> ERROR opening V4L interface: No such file or director
<actionParsnip> mario: then press alt+f2 and type: pulseaudio   and hit enter
<Lenin_Cat> :<
<ineptmofo> i added an item using alacarte,  Not only does it not appear in Alacarte so i cannot remove it the shrotcut doesnt work
<histo> Siphon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#No%20Internet%20Access
<ineptmofo> now im stumped as i have a stupid shortcut that doesnt work and cannot be removed in alacarte as it doesnt appear
<cyberjunk502> thanks zykotick9
<Lenin_Cat> ERROR opening V4L interface: No such file or director help
<histo> Siphon: see if you get a wired network connection you can just System > administration > hard ware drivers.  Otherwise you have to follow that howto.
<OldSmoke> <bobsomebody> if ya want it all including the kitchen sink try ultimate 2.5
<actionParsnip> Lenin_Cat: what causes that error, can yu give more details
<actionParsnip> !ultimate | OldSmoke
<ubottu> OldSmoke: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<Lenin_Cat> actionParsnip, luvcview
<histo> Siphon: the problem is the firmware for your card is propreitary and they won't release it to the nix community.
<mario> actionParsnip,  no work...
<OldSmoke> k sry am not here for support ty
<Siphon> histo: but the downloads will get me past that?
<mario> in the soun options tab it doesn't show aplicattions...
<histo> Siphon: you need those two files and you also need to add the installation cd as a repository.
<actionParsnip> Lenin_Cat: are you using a dodgeytech webcam (or logitech as its more commonly known)
<looksharp> how do i add fonts
<Siphon> histo: how do I go about adding it as a repository?
<histo> Siphon: in synaptic add the cdrom as a source
<Dr_Willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<actionParsnip> mario: worth a shot, the files get recreated when you reran pulseaudio
<Lenin_Cat> actionParsnip, yes
<ineptmofo> can anyone help me with my alacarte problem
<looksharp> ty
<histo> Siphon: when you insert the cd it should ask if you want to add it. If not system > administraiton > software sources
<ZykoticK9> ineptmofo, what's your issue with alacarte?
<actionParsnip> Lenin_Cat: ok run: lsusb     one line will identify the cam, you can use the 8 character ID to find guides
<mario> actionParsnip,  I tried it did make a sound when I hit the kill... but nothing happens...
<mario> anymore ideas?
<histo> Siphon: let me find a easier howto mayb eon the forums.
<John-_> Is it possible to rip music from a flash drive?
<actionParsnip> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<jrib> John-_: wouldn't you just copy it?
<Lenin_Cat> actionParsnip, oh I know the code its 046d:0804
<ineptmofo> ZykoticK9: I added an item using alacarte but i accidentelally created it wrongly and although the icon appears in the start menu it doesnt show up in alacarte so i cant remove it
<Siphon> histo:  this should be fine.  I'm just really not familar at all with ubuntu or linux in general
<ZykoticK9> John-_, if it is on a flash drive it's already ripped - just copy the files
<Lenin_Cat> according to the UVC site its supported
<actionParsnip> Lenin_Cat: ok then you can find guides based on that code
<John-_> Yeah...but I want to rip m4p files as mp3 files
<ZykoticK9> ineptmofo, are you sure it's not showing up in alacarte?  It has to be there somewhere.
<Siphon> histo: the cd I have is driver cd for all the drivers on the laptop. is that going to matter?
<Lenin_Cat> actionParsnip, http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/ its supported according to this! -_-
<ZykoticK9> John-_, that's not really ripping that's converting -- many tools for that
<histo> Siphon: no the installation cd for ubuntu is what i'm talking about.
<histo> Siphon: do you have that?
<actionParsnip> Lenin_Cat: maybe you need a later version or some options
<John-_> Is there a program that converts from m4p? Hymn was taken down.
<ZykoticK9> John-_, "soundconverter" is a GUI conversion program that might work --- lame for cli conversion
<jrib> John-_: ffmpeg probably
<Lenin_Cat> actionParsnip, its preinstalled in the linux kernel
<Siphon> histo: i've got ubuntu already on my computer.  its on its own partition on duel boot.  It runs fine i just cannot connect to the internet
<John-_> Gstreamer can't convert m4p
<ineptmofo> ZykoticK9: positive, i added the shortcut under the Sound & Video menu but the items arent there
<histo> Siphon: isn't it a laptop?
<ineptmofo> also i cannot delete items that are already showing in alacarte even if they are removed from the start menu iteself
<actionParsnip> Lenin_Cat: does it work with cheese?
<ZykoticK9> ineptmofo, sorry man - i have no idea then...  best of luck
<Lenin_Cat> actionParsnip, no
<actionParsnip> Lenin_Cat: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/255678
<EWR> hey guys. would all the "restricted formats" download show up as unused packages in Janitor?
<EWR> im trying to figure out if i should delete them or not
<bobsomebody> can someone give me that boot option link again?
<ubuntu_giant> Hello.  I'd like to read documentation in /usr/share/doc/, but I just see a bunch of .gz files.  Is there a way to read docs?  Thanks.
<InvaderZim> Can you tell me if it's planned to change starting cursor in kpackagekit at kde 4.4, because its a little annoying opening it and the search field not being already selected, so you have to click it. In 4.3 it was selected.
<InsaneMonkey02> How do I create a init.d script?
<klappi> ubuntu_giant: zless
<ubuntu_giant> klappi: Thanks.
<Siphon> histo:  yes i'm running it on a laptop
<actionParsnip> InvaderZim: i'd ask in #kubuntu
<jrib> InsaneMonkey02: use /etc/init.d/skeleton as a guide
 * bobsomebody just did an md5 check on the iso's
<InsaneMonkey02> jrib: Thanks.
<bobsomebody> gonna try a slower burn on the alternate disk first
<jrib> !startup > InsaneMonkey02
<ubottu> InsaneMonkey02, please see my private message
<histo> Siphon: can you just take the laptop by your router and plug it in it would be much easier.  Then you just system > administration > hardware drivers.  And it will install it for you.
<EWR> how do i know if computer Janitor is right or wrong?!?!?!?!
<histo> Siphon: if not follow this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6077792&postcount=72
<klappi> InsaneMonkey02: maybe rc.local is good enough?
<Dr_Willis> EWR:  ive had that janitor tool suggest way too many Wrong things to trust it
<Stavros> hello
<actionParsnip> EWR: +1 what Dr_Willis says
<Stavros> what --prefix should i use when compiling software for ubuntu?
<EWR> Dr_Willis: i installed dvd rip then immediately uninstalled it because i felt bad about ripping a dvd a rented
<hiexpo> EWR, most of the time it is wrong i never use it
<Dr_Willis> EWR:  im not sure how it suggets stuff - but i think it often thinkjs anything you installed by hand is 'useless' eve if you are always using it
<actionParsnip> EWR: if you want to clean up the place se bleachbit
<EWR> Dr_Willis:and now i want to remove every trace of it
<Siphon> histo: no.  i'm on base for the next few weeks and all i've got is wireless access and not access to the router
<Dr_Willis> EWR:  so use the normal package manager. Big deal. No need for computer janitor
<histo> Siphon: yeah then just follow the last link I sent you it tells you how to download the two files etc..
<jrib> Stavros: it's very very very rare that you would actually have to do so.  What are you compiling?  (/usr/local is what you should use)
<Stavros> jrib: varnish
<Dr_Willis> EWR:  i feel bad about being branded a criminal when i want to watch a legally bought dvd under linux. So to each their own. :)
<histo> Siphon: you can download them on windows then copy to a thumb drive.  then when you reboot you can put them in yoru home like the directions say.
<EWR> Dr_Willis: if i removed it from software center, am i good?
<actionParsnip> Siphon: you can use ndisgtk to use the windows driver on the cd (i think ndisgtk is in a standard install), you can also use a removable media to use another system to get the files you need
<InsaneMonkey02> jrib: I just need to make a two line script.
<Dr_Willis> EWR:  or learn touse synaptic or whatever other package manager you like.
<jrib> !info varnish | Stavros
<ubottu> Stavros: varnish (source: varnish): a state-of-the-art, high-performance HTTP accelerator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-2 (karmic), package size 257 kB, installed size 836 kB
<Stavros> jrib: i want it to be installed over the currently installed package so things aren't messed up
<Siphon> histo: Awesome.  thankyou very much.  I might be back on in a few.  if I do get connected how do I get back to this chat if I get connected?
<jrib> Stavros: erm, no you don't...
<Stavros> jrib: i'm compiling the latest trunk
<Stavros> why not?
#ubuntu 2010-02-21
<histo> Siphon: well pidgin should be able to connect to irc. Or xchat can be installed.
<jrib> Stavros: install it to /usr/local, that's the place for stuff not managed by the package manager
<histo> Siphon: applicaitons > internet> pidgin messenger
<VCoolio> Stavros: then use checkinstall, it will create a deb, no issues
<InsaneMonkey02> I use Pidgen for IRC.
<hiexpo> EWR, you will remove mosr everything with synaptic that's all you need
<Stavros> jrib: but i *want* it to be installed over the package so it will be upgraded
<EWR> Dr_Willis:so should i reinstall dvd rip then remove it with synaptic
<Siphon> histo:  thank you again
<jrib> Stavros: why do you think you want it there?
<Stavros> jrib: so i can upgrade it using apt
<ubuntu_giant> I just installed DirectFB on Ubuntu.  The README says that docs are already installed in html format.   Where is it installed?
<Dr_Willis> EWR:  if its not showing up in synaptic - then it IS removed. all these tools do the exact same stuff in the background. They are all front ends to the apt-get systems
<jrib> Stavros: then why compile it at all?
<histo> Siphon: anyone should be able to help with that broadcom issue its pretty common.
<Stavros> jrib: because i need a version for which there is no package yet
<hiexpo> EWR, go into synaptic and type dvd rip and if its removed it will be unchecked
<Dr_Willis> !apt | EWR
<ubottu> EWR: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<dfcnvt> Anyone play with blueproximity?
<Siphon> histo: i figured it was but it's nice to have a community like this
<jrib> Stavros: either build your own package or install it to /usr/local.  When the time comes that you do not want it anymore, remove your custom install and use APT
<Stavros> jrib: i think i'll build my own package, it should be better
<Stavros> jrib: is it easy? i've never done it before
<EWR> thanks Dr.Willis!
<militant> chrome on ubuntu doesn't do animated gifs??
<jrib> !packaging > Stavros
<ubottu> Stavros, please see my private message
<Stavros> militant: it should
<jrib> Stavros: you need to do some reading, but it's not really hard
<militant> Stavros: only the first frame displays
<actionParsnip> militant: i can check for you, i use chromium daily
<Stavros> jrib: ah, thanks
<Stavros> militant: are you pressing escape by any chance?
<Stavros> militant: paste me a gif, i can test it
<militant> nope
<militant> http://i.imgur.com/hHX6x.gif
<hiexpo> it's just dvd rip no need to be paranoid
<jrib> Stavros: I think there is an example where a package is simply upgraded on the wiki
<Stavros> jrib: ah, i'll take a look, thanks
<actionParsnip> militant: http://www.animatedgif.net/animals/dinosaurs/dinosaurs.shtml works fine
<Stavros> militant: nope, works fine
<militant> yeah the same ones work fine in firefox.  but not my chrome
<dfcnvt> that is just awful..
<actionParsnip> dfcnvt: what is?
<dfcnvt> miliant gave a picture of this http://i.imgur.com/hHX6x.gif ... It looks funny but if you were him.. you would not be happy at all
<Stavros> jrib: luckily varnish already contains the package info so i should be able to just run debuild, in theory
<jrib> Stavros: right, just change the version
<Stavros> jrib: yep, thanks
<actionParsnip> militant: add the chrome ppa and use the daily, its spiffy :)
<Guest63996> v
<actionParsnip> militant: that guy doesnt do too well
<aubade> Is there a Linux equivalent to machine Secure Identifiers?
<actionParsnip> aubade: what does it do?
<Stavros> jrib: which one is the file with the version? :/
<biDouilleMan> goodbye everyone
<militant> actionParsnip: i have the ppa, i apparently have made the erroneous assumption that it was updating chrome as needed... wait, i've had chrome updates daily, now that i think of it.
<jackbrown> hey there i made a little mess with my sources.lst file and i'm getting some errors trying to upgrade the system  anybody can help me ?
<jrib> Stavros: use dch
<actionParsnip> militant: then you have the daily ppa added :)
<aubade> actionParsnip: It's an alphanumerical string used on NT domains to uniquely identify machines.
<bobsomebody> hrm.... now im getting a new error from the installer
<Matrix> i will like to thank u guys cause now all my program are working especially my webcam and cheese
<actionParsnip> aubade: netbios already does that dude
<aubade> afaik, I hadn't encountered them until I started my internship. Not much background in NT or Windows in general. ;3
<bobsomebody> file system check failed.... (it was running 7.x not even an hour ago just fine)
<Stavros> jrib: hmm, that lets me change the changelog
<actionParsnip> aubade: you cannoy have a duplicate hostname on the same network
<jrib> Stavros: that's where the version is
<Stavros> that looks correct actually
<Stavros> i'll leave that then, thanks
<aubade> actionParsnip: I know that. ;\
<militant> actionParsnip: hmmm i have deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main  in my sources.list ... i guess that one isn't really it?
<actionParsnip> aubade: looks like  amicrosoft thing, samba may play with it
<aubade> actionParsnip: Yeah, something specific to NT domain controllers.
<actionParsnip> militant: yeah thats the one, animated gifs work fine here. weird
<militant> actionParsnip: yeah i guess it is weird.  it's been that way for days.
<militant> well there's a new build that hadn't come up yet, it's fetching now.  we'll see
<VCoolio> militant: try to backup your user folder for chrome, then restart chrome, see if some setting broke it
<sate> Whats a good program to burn movies to a dvd?
<quentusrex_> I have an hp laserjet p1006 that won't print.
<quentusrex_> Everything seems to be in order
<quentusrex_> cups says the job completed properly
<quentusrex_> but it won't print anything.
<ladydi> hi everyone! does anyone have a quick pointer on how to get the mouse pad on a laptop to scroll?
<militant> hmmm.  the latest build fixes the gif issue.  weird that i had it before.  thanks for the help
<quentusrex_> it is as if the printer ignores everything.
<sate> Whats a good program to burn movies to a dvd?
<darolu> sate: devede is good
<Dr_Willis> sate:  i use 'devede to CONVERT video files to 'dvd video' format. Then you use whatever burning tool you like to burn the .iso it makes
<darolu> ^^
<sate> Well i've been using divx for windows, and the reason i like it, is because it burns movies fast
<sate> does devede burn fast?
<Dr_Willis> devede dosent BURN - it makes a dvd.iso you then burn
<darolu> sate: read what Dr_Willis said, what I said was half the true
<Dr_Willis> converting is not burning...
 * Dr_Willis wonders why peopel think video conversion tools need to also be optical drive burning tools..
<sate> how fast can it "convert"
<Dr_Willis> sate:  itsa a front end to ffmpeg or mencoder I belive. So as fast as those tools can.
 * duffydack cant replace ffmpeg with 8 threads
<Dr_Willis> and it uses other tools to do other things
<sate> Crap can't use it for kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> You can use Devede on Kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> You an use any gnome app you want on kubuntu.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis, are you sure?
<Dr_Willis> SpaceGhostC2C:  about what?
<sate> do I install from terminal?
<Dr_Willis> sate:  thats one way.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis, about devede not being available with KDE.
<Dr_Willis> sate:  or install/use synaptic or any other package manager
<Dr_Willis> SpaceGhostC2C:  i dident say that... I said it CAN work with kde
<sate> I tried the package manager
<sate> Didn't work
<Dr_Willis> sate:   you may be doing it wrong.
<Dr_Willis> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.14.0-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 1518 kB, installed size 3560 kB
<blakkheim> sate: sudo aptitude install devede
<FeasibilityStudy> Why use Devedee when you have K9copy?
<Stavros> isn't there a program called kdvd or something?
<Stavros> what's kde's default dvd burner?
<sate> I just asked what to use
<duffydack> k9 is actually really really good
<FeasibilityStudy> K3B is default DVD burner
<sate> they said devede
<Stavros> ah k3b, thanks
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:  can k9copy  take a video file and make a DVD video ISO yet?
<sate> k3b can burn movies?
<FeasibilityStudy> K9Copy is default DVD ripper, and it is the best DVD ripper there is, bar none
<Stavros> sate: use devede to convert, k3b to burn
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:  hes goign the OTHER way :)
<FeasibilityStudy> Dr_Willis: Yes it can
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis, you're right, someone else said can't and it messed with my mind.
<FeasibilityStudy> I do it all the time
<sate> I knew i should of kept windows
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:  Must be a new feature then. Ive not toyed with it lately
<Stavros> FeasibilityStudy: oh, i was looking for something like that, thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> sate, what's your issue bro?
<Dr_Willis> sate:  Time to learn some linux basics I guess.. or just give up.
<FeasibilityStudy> I make .iso's all the time with K9Copy
<Stavros> sate: use devede to convert, k3b to burn, what's the problem?
<sate> Its not about giving "up"
<SpaceGhostC2C> sate, what is your problem?
<sate> divx, can just burn dvd insanely fast
<Dr_Willis> I use devede all the time to copy a dozen cartoon.avis to dvd.iso then i burn them with whatever tool i like.
<Dr_Willis> sate:  burning is the trivial part.. its generating the DVD video format thats the hard part
<darolu> FeasibilityStudy: say I have a theora/vorbis video; and I want to create an .iso to play on regular DVD players... k9 can do it?
<ysmn2> how do i install the humanaty icons?
<FeasibilityStudy> darolu: Yeah I believe so
<sate> I tried using divx, with wine, but it doesn't find the dvd rom drive
<archboxman> what happens when your dvd burn goes out???
<darolu> sate: install devede, it does work with Kubuntu, when you open the package manager, select the "search all packages available" option
<Dr_Willis> sate:  I could proberly have the thing done with devede in the time its going to take to get wine and divx fitgured out
<hiexpo> archboxman, i quits working :)
<duffydack> k9copy is rather good, if that dont do what you want, I dont think anything does.
<duffydack> without doing it manually that is..
<Dr_Willis> Does Handbrake do Video -> dvd format also? Ive not tried that tool much
<FeasibilityStudy> So what is it you want to do sate?
<duffydack> ^ forgot about that.
<Guest83865> ola gente... estou aqui quebrando a cabeca.. tenho um modem nokia cdma 1508i da embratel e nao consigo acessar a intenet com ele.. alguem ja teve esse problema
 * Dr_Willis tends to do the Specifc tool for specific task mentality
<FeasibilityStudy> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<darolu> that's portuguese
<FeasibilityStudy> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<magn3ts> Sorry for this question, but does anyone know what wallpaper this is : http://www.blastfromthepast.se/blabbermouth/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/screenshot_002.png
<darolu> magn3ts: I have no idea, but you may find it at http://www.gnome-look.org
<archboxman> darolu: I don't think so been there many ... never seen that wallpaper
<Guest83865> #ubuntu-pt
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. k9copy dosent seem to want AVI files here. it seems to wants a 'folder' and it dont like my folder of AVI files.. :)
<FeasibilityStudy> Dr_Willis: I think youre right, i was just trying it after you asked about it
<songer> hello
<songer>  anybody use xbmc?
<darolu> Guest83865: voce precisa adicionar 7
<Guest83865> alguem consegue conectar celular cdma para internet
<FeasibilityStudy> Dr_Willis: But I never use it for that.  I always use it to rip my Netflix DVD's, and it does that wonderfully well
<FeasibilityStudy> I rip and encode them to DVD-5 .iso's
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:  which is a bit of  bother. :) id like to be able to take these 100+ cartoon's for the grandkids and easially generate a DVD that auto plays for them
<darolu> Guest83865: voce precisa escrever /join #ubuntu-pt
<FeasibilityStudy> Dr_Willis: Wow grandkids? how old are you?
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:  aha - thers the 'dvdauthor' tool that lets you take the videos to a dvd format it seems
<FeasibilityStudy> Why don't Portugues just learn Spanish since the two languages are almost identical?
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:  I took computer classes in High School on C64's
<FeasibilityStudy> Dr_Willis: I used to own a C64
<FeasibilityStudy> In 1988
<darolu> Guest83865: você precisa escreber /join #ubuntu-pt, incluindo o /
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:  i still have several :) in the garrage
<Guest83865> porque o nokia nao faz driver para o linux?
<FeasibilityStudy> Guest83865: Go to the darn Portugues room please
<FeasibilityStudy> Guest83865: !portuguese
<FeasibilityStudy> !portuguese Guest83865
<blakkheim> :/
<FeasibilityStudy> !portuguese | Guest83865
<ubottu> Guest83865: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Dr_Willis> !pt
<sate> converting seems pretty slow
<ineptmofo> does anyone know of any other menu editor for gnome ?
<ineptmofo> alacarte is absolute crap
<blakkheim> ineptmofo: vi
<FeasibilityStudy> Dr_Willis: Wish I still had my C64
<Dr_Willis> ineptmofo:  cant say that ive ever had any issues withit.
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:  the VICE emulator is 100x better :)
<ineptmofo> well it doesnt work at all for me
<Slart> sate: it's not a quick process.. regardless of your hardware..
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy: it evenworks on my GP2x handheld.
<Dr_Willis> sate:  demand a refund then i guess.. or go play a game..
<sate> stop being a dick
<sate> god
<FeasibilityStudy> Dr_Willis: You must be a fairly young grandfather..
 * Dr_Willis notices how his pc is still useable while doing video encoding.
<FeasibilityStudy> Hell I am not even a father yet
<Slart> sate: control the language.. please
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:  im not a father either. :)   Step-kids
<FeasibilityStudy> !RTFM | sate
<ubottu> sate: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<darolu> !attitude > sate
<ubottu> sate, please see my private message
<sate> yikes
<FeasibilityStudy> I know a chick who is 35 and a grandmother
<Slart> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sate> you guys take this pretty seriously huh
<darolu> Guest83865: melhor entra canal no Brasil: /join #ubuntu-br, mais pessoas lá
<FeasibilityStudy> sate: yes, we are Shuttleworth's cronies
<Slart> sate: we try...
<Dr_Willis> sate:  when you get 3000+ people in a room at a time. You have to.
<maxbacky_> hi there, how to autostart unrealircd server on centos boot?
<Slart> maxbacky_: ask in a channel for centos.. this is #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> maxbacky_:  ask in #centos ? or see if thers a /etc/rc.local
<sate> Well I'm pretty sure you don't tell them to give up in a help related chat
<Dr_Willis> sate:  you were the one going ona bout how you wanted to go back to windows.   So go 'do what you want'
<FeasibilityStudy> sate: Sometimes it is best to give up, in cases like yours. ;)
<darolu> sate: ubuntu issues can be solved here; attitude or patience issues not. May I suggest looking for psychological help regarding this two matters?
<Dr_Willis> We dont feel the need to force linux on people or constantly defend it.
<maxbacky_> how to join #centos channel? :D
<FeasibilityStudy> LOL @ darolu
<maxbacky_> join #centos doesn't give me possibilites to speak
<Dr_Willis> maxbacky_:  try clicking on the #centos you just typed.. or /join #channelname
<Slart> maxbacky_:   /join #centos    if that is the correct channel name.. I'm not sure
<darolu> maxbacky_: type /join #centos in
<Dr_Willis> maxbacky_:  you proberly need tobe registered
<Slart> !register | maxbacky_
<ubottu> maxbacky_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<sate> I'm comparing a windows app, to a linux app for speed
<Dr_Willis> sate:  all the linux apps that do video convertions normally use ffmpeg or mencoder. Thers optmized versions of those 2 programs thta can give improvements in some areas.
<FeasibilityStudy> sate: I have found Linux apps to almost always be faster.  This is true in benchmarks like SuperPi for instance.
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if the Nvidia GPU patches are going tobe standard in ffmpeg and mencoder soon.
<sate> okay lemme break it down
<FeasibilityStudy> But of course it will depend on how the programs were compiled and what arch they run on with what optimizations
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen many WINDOWS video convertion tools that also use ffmpeg or mencoder
<maxbacky_> #centos-unregistered :Cannot send to channel :(
<Slart> sate: what applications are you comparing? I think I missed the first part of this conversation
<Slart> maxbacky_: register your nick and identify.. that should help
<Dr_Willis> ive seen many windows conversion tools that use ffmpeg or mencoder  and dont even mention the GPL or other things Like they should...
<sate> My gf and I are watching TV, so she wants to watch a movie, she is very impatent, so I find a movie, and use divx to burn it to a disk
<darolu> sate: I have an AMD Phenom II X4 @ 3.0Ghz with 8GB RAM @ 1200Mhz. It takes me up to 30 minutes to convert and burn a ~1GiB video to regular DVD disk (using devede + cdrecorder [cli]), if that doesn't satisfy you... we can't help you.
<sate> It's very fast, I can normally burn a 700mb movie in 5mins
<Dr_Willis> sate:  i got a $50 gizmo that i can plug into a tv.. copy movie to flash drive.. plug into gizmo.. watch movie..
<maxbacky_> Slart: how to register
<maxbacky_> no guidance under freenode on register
<Dr_Willis> sate:  BURNING is the trivial part.. converting the video is the harder part.
<tonsofpcs> hmm, x2vnc supports a "hotkey" (a key on the keyboard) as a commandline option.  How can I specify scrolllock?
<bobsomebody> darolu: i just got my hands on 2 phenoms (9750's)
<Dr_Willis> If the player is able to play divx video files diretrly then you dont need to convert it at all.
<Slart> sate: I can promise you that you won't convert a movie in 5 minutes.. no matter what os you're running or what kind of voodoo you use
<sate> Yes I lose quality, but it makes her happy, and shes happy, im happy
<FeasibilityStudy> sate: burning depends only on your CD-R drive speed.  Not on the OS
<bobsomebody> im luv'n em
<sate> Implying im evening converting in the first place
<FeasibilityStudy> sate and if she's happy, I am sure you're happy AFTER the movie, right?
<darolu> bobsomebody: yeah, they are sweet.
<Slart> sate: it probably burns it as some other kind of disc.. vcd perhaps? something your dvd-player knows how to handle
<bobsomebody> for videos i usually keep some hidef flv's on my main gateway server
<bobsomebody> i can watch them on any computer in the house that way
<bobsomebody> (our tv sucks, so the comps get better playback anyways)
<Slart> !register | maxbacky, read that link
<ubottu> maxbacky, read that link: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<tec> hi
<tec> is there any way to get a sierra wireless mc8755 wwan hsdpa modem  working under 10.4 ?
<FeasibilityStudy> !rtfm | maxbacky
<ubottu> maxbacky: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Dr_Willis> found a portable dvd player/tv that can also play avi/divx/video files from disk, or usb or sd card over xmas :) its a neat tool in such cases also
<Slart> maxbacky: if that doesn't work you can ask questions in #freenode.. I honestly don't know anything about that process
<maxbacky> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<tec> i found this and cant belive it: http://sierrawireless.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/500/~/can-i-use-my-sierra-wireless-modem-on-a-linux-operating-system-%3F-%28-v.1.7.30%29
<sate> I guess I could use vbox, and run xp through that, and use divx
<Slart> FeasibilityStudy: hmm.. did maxbacky tell someone to rtfm?
<darolu> tec: I'd stick to 9.10, Lucid is still "green" right now.
<samsonite> hey ppl
<maxbacky> what mean rtfm? :D
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  tole them to read the URL the bot gave I think. :)
<DasEi> maxbacky: read the friendly manual
<darolu> maxbacky: it stands for "read the fuck*ng manual"; but that attitude is not welcome here =)
<Slart> maxbacky: Read The Fine Manual.. or some other variant for the f-word
<DasEi> hehe
<samsonite> im having a weird issue with a thinkpad - the keyboard layout is all effed up
<maxbacky> blah
<tec> darolu: im on 9.10 and it wont work
<maxbacky> someoone is helping me in private ...
<bobsomebody> lol @ Slart
<blakkheim> darolu: i like how you *ed out the i
<Dr_Willis> samsonite:  i recall there being thinkpad specific forums ont eh ubuntu forums.  But that may just be a setting issue. Is the console alsomessed up?
<blakkheim> !pm | maxbacky
<ubottu> maxbacky: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<maxbacky> public is not friendly as I see
<Slart> sate: that might work.. not sure if there is something like the divx app for linux..
<samsonite> there are keys with numberpad type secondary buttons, and they are registering instead of the "real" key
<andreacarvalho77> alguem ja conseguiu conectar o modem nokia 1508i para acesso a internet
<sate> Slart: yeah i may just do that
<FeasibilityStudy> !spanish | andreacarvalho77:
<ubottu> andreacarvalho77:: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> samsonite:  the numlock/special lock is some how on - on the laptop?
<Slart> sate: myself I use a Popcorn Hour.. small enough and I don't have to burn dvd's.. might not be an option.. just throwing it out there
<darolu> andreacarvalho77: no falo portuges
<samsonite> like pressing 'M' actually does what 'Insert' does
<samsonite> any ideas
<Slart> samsonite: is there a numlock key somewhere?
 * bobsomebody gets his hammer
<sate> Slart:  my gf just likes new movies on the fly, and divx can somehow burn a working movie in under  10, 5mins
<bobsomebody> time to go fix this computer
<darolu> andreacarvalho77: melhor entra canal no Brasil: /join #ubuntu-br, mais pessoas lá
<samsonite> Slart yeah, I tried pressing it
<FeedHunter>  anyone have a solid mame client for linux.......gmameui freezes up on me
<samsonite> Slart i have to press FN and then numlock tho
<Slart> samsonite: or some other weird key.. like function-blabla to turn the numerical keyboard on or off
<Dr_Willis> sounds like the dvd player is playing divx  or whatever video files to disk.
<samsonite> Slart its possible the FN key isnt registering i guess
<samsonite> Slart but it was like that from install as well
<Dr_Willis> FeedHunter:  thers other mame front ends.. but ive not used any in a few months
<sate> Dr_Willis:  so you're saying my dvd player can just read divx dvds?
<Slart> sate: try the virtualbox way then.. it seems to be working alright for you.. I don't think virtualbox will be any slower than running windows natively
<Aggrav8d> samsonite - wrong kb driver.
<Dr_Willis> sate:  yes. thats VERY likely
<samsonite> Aggrav8d yeah that seems to be the case
<sate> I actaully think vbox runs xp faster for some reason
<Dr_Willis> sate:  i have several such players/devices
<samsonite> Aggrav8d not sure which one is required tho - its for a thinkpad R31
<Aggrav8d> google the keyboard + linux, see if anyone else has this issue.
<Slart> samsonite: I talked to someone else with the same problem the other day.. I think we even looked at some keyboard images of the thinkpad keyboard.. we didn't find a solution though
<Dr_Willis> of course im waiting for someone to chime in that divx is just mpeg4 or whatever.. :)
<samsonite> Aggrav8d any way to find the keyboard model on a laptop
<dell> Is there irc where i can learn crack wireless wep key
<Aggrav8d> i set up squirrelmail and ispconfig and now i can't seem to access either one through the web.  can someone help me figure out what I'm doing wrong?  both appear to have installed without issue.
<looksharp> lol
<FeasibilityStudy> dell: youtube
<samsonite> Slart yikes, that sucks
<darolu> Dr_Willis: avi is divx... mov is mpeg4... do'h!
<FeasibilityStudy> dell: look into aircrack-ng
<Slart> dell: probably.. or google for it.. it's out there.. this isn't the channel for it though
<dell> Have anyone here tried cracking wireless wep key and have a success with 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> There are two DivX codecs; the regular MPEG-4 Part 2 DivX codec and the H.264/MPEG-4 AVC DivX Plus HD codec
<blakkheim> dell: maybe #scriptkiddies
<Dr_Willis> darolu:  err... Hmm. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DivX
<darolu> Dr_Willis: I know... I was trying to be humorous
<Dr_Willis> darolu:  :P
<Dr_Willis> darolu:  about once a week we get inthis big 'avi is just a container'  tutorial session in here. :)
<Slart> samsonite: yes.. indeed it does.. not really sure what might be the problem though.. hopefully it's just a setting somewhere
<FeasibilityStudy> Dr_Willis: Just like we do when people call Vorbis ogg
<jpapertowel> does the grub package in karmic or lucid have fakeraid/dmraid working?
<samsonite> Slart ive tried like every layout :(
<darolu> Dr_Willis: yeah I was in one not long ago =p
<Dr_Willis> or when people rename a .bmp to .jpg and wonder why its still huge...
<histo> dell: yes its not that hard. although I would suggest booting a live distro like back track.  All the tools and proper wireless drivers are installed already.
<Slart> samsonite: you could try a live cd of lucid.. the next version.. see if it's the same there
<FeasibilityStudy> blakkheim: RRROFFFFFLLLL  I went ahead and opened #scriptkiddies as a joke, and that dell dude came in there asking if anyone knew how to crack WEP keys
<Viper> Back|Track 3 is good for that....
<novato_br> hi everyone
 * pokui shakes fist at bluetooth GPS receiver
<Slart> samsonite: it's still beta though.. but it might be nice to know if it might be fixed in 2 months
<novato_br> I have trouble with vlc
<pokui> getting that to work with ubuntu is going to take me a while :(
<Slart> novato_br: what kind of trouble?
<novato_br> vlc is freezing when it is running mkv videos encoded on h264
<samsonite> Slart the lack of a bug report seems to indicate that a fix is unlikely
<blakkheim> FeasibilityStudy: hahaha
<samsonite> ill have to make one
<Slart> samsonite: nothing in the forums?
<samsonite> not from what I can find
<Viper> @ novato, have Compiz enabled?
<novato_br> I've played one mkv video encoded on x264 or h264 and it has frozen
<novato_br> I guess, Viper
<novato_br> I'm not sure, because I'm running ubuntu from my pendrive live usb
<sanzky> hello, any hardcore gedit user around?
<Slart> novato_br: try running vlc from a terminal.. see if you get some kind of error message
<darolu> novato_br: can you run vlc from command line to see what is causing the error?
<novato_br> ok, Slart
<novato_br> good idea
<Slart> sanzky: those exist? =)
<Viper> Well compiz & 3D stuff always seems to freeze VLC or Mplayer
<sanzky> I just realize, jeje
<novato_br> ok, Viper
<looksharp> novato_br: might your pc performance doesn't support mkv or 1080p resoultion
<sanzky> Slart, there are a bunch of nice plugins
<samsonite> sanzky im about to be a hardcore gedit user... switching the work PC to ubuntu next weekend
<darolu> I have to admit it is the first time I hear -hardcore- and -gedit- on the same sentence
<novato_br> can't vlc developers fix these bugs yet, Viper?
<darolu> well read
<samsonite> Vista is terrible for web development - apache crashes more than it serves pages
<Slart> sanzky: oh.. I've never even looked at plugins for gedit.. perhaps it's time to re-evaluate it
<samsonite> sanzky im looking forward to something more textmate-esque
<sanzky> samsonite, do you know any plugin that will mark a close tag or bracket when I select the open tag/bracket ??
<Viper> go ask them, that's just my personal experience with it
<samsonite> sanzky i dont know, I havent started using it yet :)
<Dr_Willis> novato_br:  i notices some issues with vlc the other day and some video files - they were not playjng properly on the netbook. gnom-mplayer handled them fine however..
<Dr_Willis> novato_br:  not sure what format they are. They were HD. video i know.
<novato_br> but I'm not at netbook, Dr_Willis
<novato_br> I'm at desktop computer
<sanzky> samsonite, It's actually the textmate style I'm looking to
<Dr_Willis> novato_br:  yep. testing vlc in 9.10 right now. lets see if its better
<darolu> novato_br: problems with compiz-3d-video-etc, in my experience, have more to do with video drivers and X11 issues than the actual player.
<novato_br> hey guys, when the video isn't playing in full screen, there isn't error
<FeasibilityStudy> SMPlayer FTW!
<looksharp> novato_br:  might be driver issue then
<darolu> novato_br: did you run it via terminal (command line)?
<Dr_Willis> novato_br:  vlc on 9.10 is not having the same issues.. so perhaps the next vlc will work better  :)
<novato_br> yeah, darolu
<darolu> novato_br: did it print any error at all?
<Dr_Willis> novato_br:  there are vlc daily build ppa's i think
<darolu> (before going fs)
<novato_br> I see there isn't error when you play the video on full screen at original size
<novato_br> when I put 4:3 scale
<novato_br> there are problem
<darolu> novato_br: what is the error? (if is too long go to paste.ubuntu.com)
<novato_br> ok
<jeeves_Moss> how can I move all of the contents (and maintain the directory structure) of /mnt/external/Sorted/ to /mnt/MP3/Sorted/ ??
<blakkheim> jeeves_Moss: cd /mnt/external ; mv -v Sorted /mnt/MP3
<jeeves_Moss> blakkheim, I think when I try that, I get an error.  one sec, I'll check
<darolu> jeeves_Moss: you may need to copy/move with super-user (root priviliges)
<Dr_Willis> jeeves_Moss:  move or copy?
<blakkheim> Dr_Willis: he said move
<jeeves_Moss> darolu:  move
<Dr_Willis> blakkheim:  often they dont say what they really mean. :)
<Strife89> I have a Toshiba Satellite L305D, and the fan just will not slow down once it gets going, unless turned off normally (by Suspending or shutting down). I have searched the Wiki, but in vain. Any ideas?
<samsonite> this sucks... now I'm going to have to put XP back on this old laptop since the keyboard wont work
<samsonite> kinda an important part :)
<Dr_Willis> samsonite:  check the forums yet ?
<darolu> jeeves_Moss: try with sudo mv then
<samsonite> yep
<samsonite> nada
<novato_br> I didn't what happened
<novato_br> the trouble is gone
<Dr_Willis> samsonite:   weird.  Had a friends laptop that was quirky.. then suddendly stated working..
<novato_br> it isn't freezing anyomre
<Dr_Willis> novato_br:  it magically works :)
<novato_br> yeah, Dr_Willis
<jeeves_Moss> darolu, mv: inter-device move failed: `Sorted' to `/mnt/MP3/Sorted'; unable to remove target: Is a directory
<novato_br> I can't understand
<darolu> novato_br: we fixed with our uber-l337 hax0r powah
<samsonite> Dr_Willis it is weird, never experienced this on other thinkpads
<Dr_Willis> novato_br:  wonder if somthing else was sucking down too much cpu?
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, ? been tring to figure this out everytime i log in it assigns a new eth port /// how do i stop this and assign just one ?
<novato_br> where can I see the vlc log errors?
<Dr_Willis> samsonite:  try some other disrtos/live cds? see if you can confirm it tobe a issue with a specific kernel version perhaps
<jeeves_Moss> blakkheim, mv: inter-device move failed: `Sorted' to `/mnt/MP3/Sorted'; unable to remove target: Is a directory
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  ive never seen it do that..  Seen windows do it.. :) but never linux
<tianshao> hi all
<darolu> jeeves_Moss: include the -R option: sudo mv -R /mnt/external/Sorted /mnt/MP3/
<Strife89> I have a Toshiba Satellite L305D, and the fan just will not slow down once it gets going, unless turned off normally (by Suspending or shutting down). I have searched the Wiki, but in vain. Any ideas? (This does not happen in Windows Vista; and it continues to occur long after CPU usage drops to <10%.)
<blakkheim> Strife89: did you check your temps
<wtfwtfdef> see
<wtfwtfdef> wtf
<looksharp> novato_br: might your pc performance doesn't support mkv or 1080p resoultion?
<jeeves_Moss> darolu, mv: invalid option -- 'R'
<Strife89> blakkheim: Not with software, but the fans are blowing cool air.
<blakkheim> Strife89: check with software
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, i know me neither everytime it is a differant one which is not a real big because i use wireless but still would like to fix it
<Strife89> blakkheim: Can you suggest a package?
<darolu> jeeves_Moss: my bad, it is -v
<blakkheim> Strife89: lm_sensors
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  so whats changeing exactly?
<jeeves_Moss> darolu, I'm trying to move ~300gb of MP3s from the external 2.5" drive to the local box
<novato_br> heheeheh, my pc is not able to run 1080, are you gotta be kidding me?
<Dr_Willis> jeeves_Moss:  You could just use mc. :)
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, my ethernet port
<jeeves_Moss> darolu, and I'd like to get 'er started, then detach the process
<novato_br> my pc is 2ghz x2
<Dr_Willis> I tend to copy then delete, not move..
<novato_br> 64bits
<blakkheim> novato_br: that's not all that much to brag about
<jeeves_Moss> Dr_Willis, it's on a USB1 connection, and ~300Mb has taken over a WEEK
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  yes.. so what is hangeing? you getting eth0 eth1 eth2 eth10000 ?
<Strife89> blakkheim: And to execute and check the temps, I do what?
<novato_br> Processador: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ -------------------------------------------------------------- Memória Total: 2.82 GBytes   Usada:  2.71 GBytes    Livre:  120 MBytes -------------------------------------------------------------- Discos montados:
<novato_br> Dispositivo          Tam   Uso   Livre      Ponto de montagem
<novato_br> /dev/sdc1             7,5G  4,9G  2,7G  65% /cdrom
<Dr_Willis> jeeves_Moss:  it may be safer to copy.. then delete.. not trusting a move to fail half way.
<novato_br> /dev/sda1             216G  199G   18G  93% /media/INSTALA
<novato_br> /dev/sda5             243G  228G   15G  94% /media/MULTIM
<novato_br> /dev/sda6             241G  174G   67G  73% /media/DOCUMENTOS
<FloodBot2> novato_br: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<novato_br> /dev/sdb1              47G   20G   27G  43% /media/1654718E5471717B --------------------------------------------------------------
<jeeves_Moss> novato_br, dude, please use www.pastebin.com
<novato_br> sorry
<jeeves_Moss> Dr_Willis, I would like to move them (ie. free up the ext drive)
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, exactly because if iu assign a port to a specific program than i always have to use ifconfig and see what it really is and reassign it
<EWR> hi.
<jeeves_Moss> novato_br, no worries, n00b mistake
<Strife89> blakkheim: With what method should I execute the program?
<USSJoin> Is there modern documentation for upstart script writing? The best I can find is http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Stanzas_for_0.5.1 which is quite lacking.
<Gla> if you have a cell phone that is bluetooth enabled, can you hook it up to your computer and make skype calls with it?
<Strife89> Call it in a terminal?
<EWR> does Xine install itself when you install the restricted formats package?
<jeeves_Moss> Gla, dosn't work quite like that.
<Dr_Willis> jeeves_Moss:  yes. but i would suggest freeing upthe space. after you are sure you got a good copy on the other device
<novato_br> my cpu is
<aprilhare> hey. i wanted to install xz-utils to handle .xz archives. it replaces the package lzma but thats ok cause it supplies the same functionality.  i discovered when installing it breaks depends for dpkg, chromium-browser and dpkg-dev - should i worry?
<novato_br> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
<jeeves_Moss> Dr_Willis, lol, isn't there a way of getting rsync to delete the source once the file is moved?
<novato_br> it can run 1080p videos
<novato_br> withou frozen
<hiexpo> Gla, why would you want to use skpe with a cell phone
<Dr_Willis> jeeves_Moss:  proberly is.. but i tend tojust use the 'mc' file maager on the cli these days
<Gla> hiexpo: I would like a phone to talk with
<Gla> rather then a headset
<jeeves_Moss> hiexpo, I second that one.  there are a few bluetooth headsets on the market.
<looksharp> novato_br:  the video card is most important one
<jeeves_Moss> Dr_Willis, true, but I can't sit around and babysit the box. Not to mention I'm ~75 miles from where the box is
<Gla> http://www.amazon.com/IPEVO-S0-20-WiFi-Phone-Skype/dp/B002V45UEE/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_title_1
<EWR> Dr_Willis: does Xine install itself when you get the restricted formats package?
<Strife89> I wish to run the program installed with the package lm-sensors. How?
<Gla> is pretty expensive
<hiexpo> jeeves_Moss, _ exately
<JoeSomebody> ok so i been having a real fun day, now, when time comes to try tv out - it dont work
<JoeSomebody> fails to save settings when i try to set up screen 2
<VCoolio> Strife89: configure with "sudo sensors-detect" then just "sensors"
<jeeves_Moss> hiexpo, I admit that I use my netbook to display CID, txt msgs, etc all through bluetooth from my PPC
<novato_br> don't worry, looksharp
<novato_br> my video card can run 1080p too
<novato_br> I've checked it
<JoeSomebody> i was told that part was working
<hiexpo> jeeves_Moss, _  that's differant though /// if ya have a cell phone why not use it to call lol
<VCoolio> JoeSomebody: with what app are you trying to set second screen?
<JoeSomebody> older nvidia card
<Strife89> blakkheim: Highest temp (core1) is 35 C.
<jpapertowel> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/101827 would appreciate help installing ubuntu using dmraid/ext4
<jeeves_Moss> hiexpo, lol.  espically if the company pays for it!!  I've got 500Mb on mine, so I just play @ will
<JoeSomebody> svideo port to tv
<Strife89> Lowest temp is 22 C.
<VCoolio> JoeSomebody: run nvidia-settings as root (with gksudo)
<EWR> Dr_Willis: does Xine install on its own with the restricted formats package?
<DasEi> Strife89: lm-sensors installed ?
<JoeSomebody> VCoolio i don't know how i ran driver off menu
<Strife89> Dasda: Yes.
<Strife89> DasEi: Yes.
<Strife89> Tab-completion fail. >.<
<DasEi> Strife89: ran sensors-detect , added modules ?
<hiexpo> jeeves_Moss, _  some people got the iq of a box of rocks and want to run linux lol luclily for them it is much easier these days
<Strife89> DasEI: Accidentally skipped adding modules, rerunning.
<jeeves_Moss> hiexpo, lol, I'm one of those rocks bud.  Half of "being smart" is knowing you know nothing
<looksharp> What is the best irc client for ubuntu
<unop> jeeves_Moss,  either delete the destination directory first and then use mv.  or sync the two directories and then delete the source.
<alraune> strife: DasEi is called alraune now
<blakkheim> looksharp: irssi
<jeeves_Moss> unop, do you have the rsync syntax handy?
<Otagtubt> not xchat?
<JoeSomebody> VCoolio you mean just type in terminal gksudo nvidia-settings ?
<unop> jeeves_Moss, rsync can't delete from the source - as far as i can see
<Strife89> DasEi: Lines added to /etc/modules, running.
<hiexpo> jeeves_Moss, _  yep halfof being smart is noing you don't know and are willing to ask for help
<hitek88> So I am using samba as a file server, and everytime I connect to the file server or ftp server from a different computer, I frist have to connect with Putty, then restart samba, then  the file for ftp or through http will show up. Is there a way to fix this?
<JoeSomebody> whats gk part of gksudo mean?
<alraune> strife89: DasEi is called alraune now
<unop> jeeves_Moss, but.   rsync -av /path/to/src/  /path/to/dest && rm -r /path/to/src
<Strife89> PCI Adaptor (core0): 31 C, 21 C.
<Otagtubt> hiexpo, i agree :D  knowing when to say you don't know.. is important
<jeeves_Moss> hiexpo, lol, yep.  I work with a shop full of desktop techs.  they're amazing @ what they do, but when I got in the new HP 2U servers, they were looking @ them like kids look @ a mobo
<alraune> strife89: sudo apt-get install gnome-applets
<Strife89> alraune: Ah, no wonder it wouldn't tab-complete. :)
<alraune> heh
<EWR> DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT XINE
<EWR> DOES XINE INSTALL ITSELF WITH THE RESTRICTED FORMATS PACKAGE????????????????????/
<Strife89> alraune: Already the newest version.
<unop> !caps | EWR
<ubottu> EWR: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Strife89> alraune: Distro is Ubuntu 9.10.
<EWR> !CAPS|UNOPS
<ubottu> UNOPS: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<EWR> cool i didn't know you can do that
<JoeSomebody> do i just type in terminal gksudo nvidia-settings ? anyone?
<alraune> Strife89: right click you upper taskbar on a free space > add to panel
<blakkheim> JoeSomebody: yes
<jeeves_Moss> JoeSomebody, what are you looking for?
<Strife89> alraune: And what is the name of the applet I'm looking for?
<VCoolio> JoeSomebody: sorry, yes, if that is what you used for setting the screens in the first place
<hiexpo> jeeves_Moss, _  yep and there is a difference from being illiterate and just a plain idiot /// that thinks he knows everything
<jeeves_Moss> unop, thanks.  I'll let that run while I'm out @ the club tonight in Toronto with the g/f
<JoeSomebody> off menu, i set up tv and it fails to save the settings, and the tv is blank
<jeeves_Moss> hiexpo, lol, we've got one of those who I "play nice with" since he's been there longer.  But when it get right down to it, he's the first one to go running for the door
<Strife89> alraune: I don't see anything related to temperature.
<hiexpo> lol
<JoeSomebody> i try over and over , any way i can see separate , and twin view, nothing is savable
<JoeSomebody> driver is crap i guess
<JoeSomebody> or they didnt make it right?
<VCoolio> JoeSomebody: if it is trying to write to xorg.conf it needs root permissions
<Dr_Willis> JoeSomebody:  you are running the nvidia-settings tool as  root?
<Dr_Willis> I got twinview working here.
<JoeSomebody> well ok but why have a menu thing that i cant use ? LOL
<JoeSomebody> us newbies expect those to work
<jeeves_Moss> hiexpo, and it's not like he's got it together either.  you know the story, $ talks, BS walks!  These are good examples!  http://moseley.ca/pics/kitty/IMG_2023.JPG  http://www.tessawhite.ca
<TheErk> Hola.
<Dr_Willis> JoeSomebody:  you can save the xorg.conf to  a file thenc opy it.. OR it can apply the settings as a user.
<Dr_Willis> Eventually the nvidia0-settings tool will be replaced by the standard config tools.. i hope
<MichaelFindlay> if your trying to edit the config for Nvidia, I had to run mine under Sudo, then set it.
<jeeves_Moss> I had to do mine in single user mode, then restart X
<Strife89> Speaking of graphics drivers, I was wondering if the ATI Radeon X1200 series has gotten any better. :/
<hiexpo> jeeves_Moss, _  i usually just shake my head at those types and ignore them //// who is that?
<JoeSomebody> i hope soemone is here later, i cant work on the at box any more for 4 hours
<Dr_Willis> Strife89:  this is ati you are talking about..
<jeeves_Moss> hiexpo, the guy with the Jag is me, and the second link is my fiance
 * Dr_Willis thinks the !nvidia wiki page mentons using gksudo to run nvidia-settings
<Strife89> Dr_Willis: I know. I would have gotten Intel/nVidia if this wasn't a gift laptop.
<hiexpo> jeeves_Moss, _  oh ok
<Dr_Willis> gksudo nvidia-settings, tweak the file.. done..
<jeeves_Moss> hiexpo, lol, as I said, they take care of the people they need to
<Dr_Willis> I do keep backups of my old xorg.confs handy just in case
<hiexpo> yep
<JoeSomebody> sounds easy
<Dr_Willis> Idont even know where the menu item is for the nvidia-settings tool.
<hiexpo> brb
<MichaelFindlay> there is, I have tried to work out how to change it so that it runs as sudo instead, so I can edit.
<Dr_Willis> of course ages ago i actually read the nvidia-docs/readme from the n vidia site. Its amazing the features in tehir drivers.
<jeeves_Moss> later everyone.  I've got to go get my girl and get to Toronto!
<JoeSomebody> sometimes i wish i still lived in toronto
<Otagtubt> i wish more games worked on ubuntu.  i like ubuntu but wine seems a lil funky sometimes ><
<alraune> Strife89: sry, was off for a second, sudo apt-get install sensors applet is till missing, also you said you hadn't loaded the modules yet ?
<JoeSomebody> ok Dr_Willis i'll try it later
<Otagtubt> WoW, and battlefield2
<JoeSomebody> thanks
<gasull> Hi everybody.  Do all wireless printer work with the same standard or do you need drivers for each one?  I'm trying with Dell V505w.  Thanks.
<cribozai> I have a small problem with pulseaudio. After installing libsdl2.0debian-pulseaudio instead of the alsa one i now get urbanterror to work smoothly. But when i use mumble att the same time as i play (also configured to use pulseaudio) i get significant "lags" in the game. If there is a fix for this i would be most happy. My only other option is to go back to 9.04 due to competitive gaming.
<JoeSomebody> VCoolio thanks as well
<Strife89> alraune: Okay, sensors-applet installed, bringing it up.
<fabio123> no more games on linux, opengl era is over,
<MichaelFindlay> whats that about games on Linux ;9
<alraune> Strife89: we still need to load the modules to have it displaying anything
<Strife89> alraune: Actually, I suspect I'll need a log out-log in?
<alraune> Strife89: nope, will do at next rebbot, do now :
<hiexpo> jeeves_Moss, _  were you live at here in the us?
<KiiK> Hi, I use TOP commands and see 10 mysqld there. what do it means ? can I limited it to 1 ?
<cribozai> Games on linux work fine most of the time and the quake series is all playable
<alraune> Strife89: gedit /etc/modules
<MichaelFindlay> what about Under Wine.
<alraune> Strife89: find the modulnames
<fabio123> cribozai: quake series?
<MichaelFindlay> ive got Steam working under it.
<Strife89> alraune: What should I add?
<alraune> Strife89: then in terminal : sudo modprobe >modulname<
<cribozai> fabio123: Yes. Quake 1 trough 4 with all mods are ported to linux
<alraune> Strife89: just get the names, without <>
<MichaelFindlay> are game makers not paying attention to Linux and the Mac Market these days?
<fabio123> every game under development now is pretty directX stuff 10 or 11
<Aggrav8d> no
<MichaelFindlay> darn
<raktunak> buenas
<fabio123> i told you, opengl era for games is over
<alraune> !games | MichaelFindlay:
<ubottu> MichaelFindlay:: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Aggrav8d> fabio123 - no.  look at all ps games.  opengl also has a much easier learning curve.
<Otagtubt> cribozai: it must be my setup or w/e of wine because i can't get wow or eve online to work "well" on ubuntu via wine.  i have no idea about battlefield 2
<raktunak> me akabo d instalar el 9.10 pero no se hacer funcionar el multiescritorio en forma d cubo
<raktunak> como he de hacerlo¿
<fabio123> Aggrav8d: indeed xbox is better than ps
<alraune> MichaelFindlay: with some tricks, some apps do, like wow, or native like rtcw
<Aggrav8d> fabio123 - you bought into that dx marketing bs.
<cribozai> i will keep buying quake games as long as they are made. Since ID software still ports them to linux
<[SW]Dodge> hey there, i just installed ubuntu 9.10 x64 but having problems to start/run. while booting i see the small white ubuntu logo in center of my screen, but then when the login should appear i just get a black screen. i read that ubuntu's xserver trys to autodetect monitor.. it seems that it fails for me, any way to fix that? :(
<Aggrav8d> fabio123 - maybe, but I used to make games.  dx is a pain in the ass.
<alraune> Strife89: should be two or three modules
<MichaelFindlay> VM?
<MaT-dg1> fabio123: what about games on mobile devices? (android, iphone,...)
<fabio123> no flames please, everubody here konws what i'm talking about
<Aggrav8d> MaT-dg1 - fabio doesn't care about them, he's a box fan.
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Strife89> alraune: lp and rtc, both return nothing.
<alraune> Strife89: so no error, try adding applet now
<Strife89> alraune: Any particular method?
<cribozai> ok, ubuntu related. Will ubuntu go for something else than pulseaudio for next release?
<Strife89> alraune: I.e., what should I type, exactly?
<alraune> Strife89: right-click.. add, shall be there now
<Strife89> alraune: Ah.
<alraune> Strife89: by modprobe you loaded the "drivers to the kernel, applet is there, too, try again
<Strife89> alraune: Actually, hang on.
<chetnick> cribozai: i hope so.
<Strife89> Module rtc not found.
<Strife89> Also, k8temp was already added. No errors returned.
<alraune> Strife89: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<alraune> Strife89: pastebinit /etc/modules
<zulfi> dose anyone know how to check your supported wireless card information on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if thers some gui tool for pastebinit  :)
<Dr_Willis> !hw
<fabio123> for google chrome secret flags pm me
<Strife89> alraune: http://pastebin.com/f57475347
<alraune> Strife89: it's just k8temp
<alraune> amd
<JoeSomebody> to use my remote - how do i utilize this? download the two files and ? http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/atiusb/
<ardchoille> !hcl | zulfi
<ubottu> zulfi: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<JoeSomebody> do i even have the right files ?
<JoeSomebody> for an ati remote wonder?
<Dr_Willis> JoeSomebody:  thers a lirc wiki page.. but ive not used a remote/lirc in ages.
<Strife89> alraune: My real problem is to make my fan slow down when the CPU isn't as hot. ;)
<Dr_Willis> !lirc
<JoeSomebody> and i am glad i use that with nvidia video card, not ati :)
<alraune> Strife89: could work on that chipset, looking up
<Dr_Willis> My tv tuner had a remote. but i found it easier to just use a wireless keyboard
<Strife89> sensors (in the terminal, installed with ld-sensors) reports "Core0 Temp 29.0"
<Strife89> alraune: Anything else to pastebin? :)
<lantizia> How can I __downgrade__ the Pulseaudio in 9.10 back to the version in 9.04 ?
<blakkheim> lantizia: you can't
<FeasibilityStudy> lantizia: Best thing to do is get rid of Pulseaudio all together
<FeasibilityStudy> I use OSS and am very happy to be rid of PA
<fabio123> lantizia: is't not impossible, dpkg -r --force-all ... pulseaudio,
<Dr_Willis> ive rarely had issues with pulse audio...
<lantizia> I'm not getting rid of PA
<cribozai> FeasibilityStudy, how did you get rid of pulseaudio?
<fabio123> but it's very lame
<Dr_Willis> compared to years ago when i had to recompile the kernel to get sound card working... :)  I will stick to what we got these days
<lantizia> It's either that... or someone show me how I can get OpenAL to use ALSA directly!?
<fabio123> lantizia: gstreamer-properties
<fabio123> as for totem or stuff like that
<lantizia> fabio123, no _just_ openal
<FeasibilityStudy> cribozai: Just uninstall the PA files..Then I blacklisted the ALSA modules.  Then installed OSS..
<cribozai> FeasibilityStudy, i would like to keep alsa but throw out PA
<FeasibilityStudy> cribozai: You should be able to just uninstall it...It used to take a bunch of stuff with it, but it doesn't anymore I don't think
<alraune> Strife89: this is a desktop not a lappy ?
<Strife89> alraune: It is, in fact, a laptop. :)
<Strife89> alraune: A Toshiba Satellite L305D.
<Strife89> alraune: L305D-S5897
<alraune> Strife89: gnarf; sudo pwmconfig it was on my box before, try and see, for lappy, there was this package .. least for intel, secondecond
<alraune> Strife89: toshi /w amd cpu then ? not sure about that; laptop-mode-utils
<Strife89> alraune: http://pastebin.com/m5ba28112
<Strife89> alraune: laptop-mode-utils: Command not found, cannot find package.
<Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]> having issues getting my laptop (UNR9.04) out of sleep mode (from closing the laptop) ..  Is there something I am missing to get it back?
<hongouru> can anybody help me out? python modules aren't working
<hongouru> I cannot load software-center
<kcg> hello there, quick question... I changed the window theme so menu is a bit dark. Where I am using native apps, the font colour seem to have updated to lighter, but on apps like open office or skype, the menu fonts are dark so can't really see, does anyone know how to fix this? Thanks.
<fabio123> lantizia: http://dino.e4a.it/openal-alsa/
<hongouru> can u tell me how to fix this?
<alraune> Strife89: I'm not sure for that model, pwm has to be enabled in bios first in any approach, but it shall
<Strife89> Enabled in the BIOS, you say? Is it likely to be called pwm there?
<Strife89> If not, I won't really know what to look for, except for guessing.
<d4m0n> Hi, can anyone help me, I lost the ability to boot into W7 after ubuntu 9.10 install
<alraune> d4m0n: ask in #windows on how to restore winloader, then come back here
<Strife89> alraune: I'm going to reboot and look in the BIOS setup for a little bit, then I'll come back. I won't change anything unless I'm EXTREMELY sure about it.
<d4m0n> ok
<Strife89> alraune: Keep an eye out, if you're willing. :)
<sludge> hi all, I installed ubuntu on friend's computer.  He has plugged in wireless usb device but keeps getting keyring password request.  I don't know what he has done, but he cant get it to accept the password. Is there a way of resetting this?
<alraune> Strife89: you can often set enrgy options and such as fancontrol, silent,powermode ~whatever there
<Strife89> alraune: Alright, I'll look for that. :)
<sludge> Initially I advised using his login password as the keyring password, but I suspect he entered something else and can't remember it....any ideas?
<lantizia> Is thera  pulseaudio  PPA?
<lantizia> *there a
<Cojaith> how do you make the vertical line for commands
<semitones> shift \
<semitones> it's called a pipe
<semitones> |
<Cojaith> semitones:  thanks.  still very new to this
<Spanglish_7776> on th ekeyboard it looks like two verticle lines but on screen it looks like |
<semitones> Cojaith, :) we were all there once
<Moat> I'm having problems, it seems that  Transmission BitTOrrent CLient won't open
<frontendloader> how would I see what video drivers I currently am using?
<ardchoille> Moat: try launching it from terminal and see if there are any errors
<Cojaith> how are sending the private messages also?
<Moat> how do i launch it from terminal?
<Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]> having issues getting my laptop (UNR9.04) out of sleep mode (from closing the laptop) ..  Is there something I am missing to get it back?
<ardchoille> Moat: open a terminal and run: transmission
<Moat> whats the command
<Moat> "transmission"?
<ardchoille> yes
<Moat> nothing happened
<sludge> hi all, I installed ubuntu on friend's computer.  He has plugged in wireless usb device but keeps getting keyring password request.  I don't know what he has done, but he cant get it to accept the password. Is there a way of resetting this?
<ryan_> sludge: It's just his login password
<sweetandy> hi, i just installed ubuntu, but want to disable activation notifications. where's regedit?
<kcg> hello there, quick question... I changed the window theme so menu is a bit dark. Where I am using native apps, the font colour seem to have updated to lighter, but on apps like open office or skype, the menu fonts are dark so can't really see, does anyone know how to fix this? Thanks.
<Strife89> alraune: I couldn't find any option related to fan speed. :/
<Strife89> alraune: The closest that there was was related to dynamic CPU speed.
<Dr_Willis> sludge:  theres a keyring that keeps all your other passwords it has saved. You can set the keyring to use a blank password so it wont ask
<Dr_Willis> sludge:  i tend to set the keyring password tobe the same as the login password.
<Dr_Willis> !keyring
<sweetandy> Talk about lack of security
<sweetandy> Oh well
<VCoolio> kcg: if it's only the menubar: no fix; if it's the menus themselves, it should be possible
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/06/clearing-or-resetting-the-gnome-keyring/
<sludge> Dr_Willis i have set the login and keyring passwords to the same thing too, the problem is that I have no idea what my friend did, he may have had caps lock on, I found where you can change the password
<VCoolio> kcg: for firefox you can use css to fix it in userChrome.css; for openoffice you'll need an other theme, run as: GTK2_RC_FILES=$HOME/.themes/yourtheme/gtk-2.0/gtkrc openoffice.org
<ryan_> sludge: Are you trying to change his login password...?
<sludge> from the Applications-->Accesories-->Password and Encryptions
<Dr_Willis> sludge:  you can erase the keyring/settings so it  goes back to default/empty
<sludge> but Dr_Willis you have to enter the old password before you can change to the new one....but what if you can't remember the old one?  Catch 22?
<alraune> Strife89: I can't help you further there, but just googled the chipse, a amd 690 g with a k8 -amd (k10) , try to find s.o. with same model, it's not too hopeless :P
<sludge> ryan_ I do not want to change login password....I just want the keyring to be the same password.  However, I think my friend F'ed it up and can't remember what he put in there for keyring password because he gets caught in a loop where it asks for keyring, he enters login, but it keeps asking again and again
<matelot> How can I play this http://paste.pocoo.org/show/180664/ in vlc
<Dr_Willis> sludge:  you can blow away  the old password and all old saved passwords..  is one wat
<supercom32> When running an application from command line, you need to wait for it to return before you can continue typing in commands. What is the method for having programs spawn their own process?
<Strife89> alraune: And if I'm lucky, there's always 10.04 (I plan to upgrade to it anyway :-) ).
<sludge> <Dr_Willis> how do you erase keyring/settings?
<kcg> VCoolio, thanks. Just a noob question perhaps, how do i run that command? just paste it in the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> supercom32:  check out bash job controll
<Dr_Willis> sludge:  that guide/url tells what file to delete.
<alraune> Strife89: http://tinyurl.com/yj28yac , for specs
<sludge> okay Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/06/clearing-or-resetting-the-gnome-keyring/
<Strife89> alraune: Saved. :)
<VCoolio> kcg: for openoffice? yes (then you can read the output) or in the alt+f2 box; change it to a theme with a bright menubar
<wuola> *Earn money by clicking ads > Instant payment with paypal* -- > http://www.neobux.com/?r=Maluniu
<sweetandy> where is My Documents? it's not on the desktop
<VCoolio> kcg: if it works you can edit the menu entry for openoffice so it's easier to open
<sk33to_> hi guys... i have some trouble with my wireless nettwork card and was wondering if any1 could help me out a bit?
<Dr_Willis> sweetandy:  in your home directory where it should be
<alraune> docs n ..
<Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]> having issues getting my laptop (UNR9.04) out of sleep mode (from closing the laptop) ..  Is there something I am missing to get it back?
<Aggrav8d> anyone awake in here experienced with ispconfig?
<sk33to_> hi guys... i have some trouble with my wireless nettwork card and was wondering if any1 could help me out a bit?
<Dr_Willis> Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]:  speep/hibernate/suspend normally wants a good sixzed swap partition. and even then in some cases it just dosent work right.
<sk33to_> soz
<sk33to_> miss click
<Dr_Willis> Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]:  i just set my lcd to turn off the lcd when i close the lid.
<d4m0n> ok these guys in windows ping ponged me back here, they said I need to edit grub with chainloader+1 is that easy to do?
<Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]> Dr_Willis: how goo sized, I already got a 2GB swap......
<Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]> goo=good
<Dr_Willis> Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]:  ive heard at least ram sized.. or more.. - but I dont use the feature. 2xRam i would think would be plenty
<alraune> d4m0n: I'll join #windows
<cribozai> FeasibilityStudy: Thanks man, you are my hero. Now i can have 9.10 AND not live with the crap known as pulseaudio!
<Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]> Dr_Willis: where could I find that to just turn off the LC, that would work too
<Dr_Willis> Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]:  even then It could be some quirk for the specific laptop
<RagnarokAngel> Is there a more refined way to see what is eating my processor memory?
<kcg> VCoolio, thanks, seems to work now, although there are some fonts colour (e.g. in spreadsheet) such as sheet 1, sheet 2 (the sheets tab) are still shown as dark colour and unclear
<cribozai> Alsa works wonders
<Dr_Willis> Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]:  screensaver settings -> powersaver button I recall
<langtree> !
<Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]> Dr_Willis: thanks much
<CkhiKuzad> are there any partitioning tools for ubuntu that arent GParted?
<d4m0n> oh and all I could find was ##windows
<jenia> hi everyone
<VCoolio> kcg: maybe the theme isn't that good; but I don't use spreadsheets, so I don't know how they react on dark themes
<jenia> i cannot install the nvidia propriety drivers 185. after install, that is, the screen goes black
<RagnarokAngel> For apparently no reason I get 200% (both cores) of my processor filled.
<jenia> does anyone know of a good solution for this problem, im using ubuntu 9.10 btw
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  gparted, cfdisk, fdisk, parted, and proberly some others.
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  depending on the task you want to do.
<d4m0n> alraune?
<Dj_FlyBy[Mobile]> Dr_Willis: found it, thanks again
<Dr_Willis> RagnarokAngel:  often the big cpu sucker is Flash or crashed flash.
<alraune> d4m0n: yes
<Dr_Willis> RagnarokAngel:  i noticed my torrent client sucking down 100% of  1 core the other day due to a bug.
<CkhiKuzad> Dr_Willis, i want to resize my ubuntu partition
<RagnarokAngel> Dr_Willis: Well, I've had gnome-do do it (there seems to be a bug report already)
<kcg> VCoolio: hmm..... thanks for your help... atm only some fonts couldn't be read easily, but if i couldn't stand it, probably need to change to another theme then
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  then use gparted or parted or other resize tools.  I always do such a task with the gparted live cd.
<RagnarokAngel> Dr_Willis: But I've also seen the "gnome-system-monitor" rake in 60-90% of my processor.
<RagnarokAngel> Which is troubling.
<jenia> so everyone here, who is using nvidia drivers, had no problem with the installation?
<CkhiKuzad> Dr_Willis, i can apt the parted thing right?
<ardchoille> jenia: which nvidia card are you using?
<jenia> one second let me check the exact model
<d4m0n> when i try to boot W7 from grub2 I get..error: no such device: 1a206180206163ab
<ardchoille> CkhiKuzad: you can, but the partition that you resize must be unmounted, better to do it from the livecd with gparted
<VCoolio> jenia: lspci | grep VGA
<ardchoille> VCoolio: Thanks for that
<CkhiKuzad> ardchoille, i've used gparted like 20 times in the past 2 days, and they always froze at the "checking filesystem for errors (and possibly fixing them)" thing
<DasEi> d4m0n: I'm sorry, can't send to windows
<jmknsd> Has anyone tried setting up mysql from apt? I am trying to follow the documentation on the mysql site and what it says should be happening doesn't seem to correspond with what is happening on my system
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  perhaps you should be manualy checking the fs for errors first?
<nanotube> is there any way to change video/microphone settings that empathy uses? currently there appears to be no way to change anything (unlike say, ekiga, where you can choose the devices it uses and all that good stuff).
<CkhiKuzad> Dr_Willis, it would help if i knew how, you know?
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  fsck command.
<jenia> geforce 8800 gts 519 mb, two of them
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  gparted is just a front end to various command line tools
<d4m0n> can anyone help me restore W7 loader, or get grub to boot my W7? (after installing ubuntu 9.10)
<DasEi> d4m0n: looks like your uuid is wrong, but grub  overwrites mbr, and I don't use win 7 , so no clue
<ardchoille> jenia: have you tried the hardware drivers tool? System > Administration > Hardware drivers, that worked for mynvidia geforce 6200
<marcuy> what are the most reliable proxies?
<lantizia> Hey I removed 2 things from my panel and I've no idea how to get them back (I can't see them in the list of things to add)... one was like a simple user switcher and another was like a little envelope !
<marcuy> *which
<jenia> yea that exactly how i installed it, but it keeps crashing
<lantizia> ah found the first one!
<lantizia> oh and 2nd
<[Adam|Linux]> I can't get quicksynergy to connect to my windows laptop as the server, does anyone know of alternate synergy clients?
<lantizia> what odd names they have
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<AegNuddel> Why are some Ubuntu cursors resizable and others one size only?
<Dr_Willis> lantizia:  yep. the whole applet-thing needs some work..but witht he next generation of gnome.. it will proberly all be real different
<ardchoille> AegNuddel: designed that way
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  some are diffrent file types i think, others are normal default X cursors.
<lantizia> Dr_Willis, how different?
<Dr_Willis> lantizia:  go check out gnome-shell   Its radically different
<AegNuddel> ardchoille  I found a tutorial on how to make png ones but are the others svg or what?
<ardchoille> lantizia: gnome 3.0 will use gnome-shell
<lantizia> instead of gnome-panel?
<ultraz> what does it mean when you blacklist a driver?
<Dr_Willis> lantizia:  gnomeplanel is just 1 little program :)
<ardchoille> lantizia: check out gnome-shell, it's in the repos, it's hard to explain but the whole ui is different
<ardchoille> AegNuddel: no idea, I kinda gave up on making cursors
<d4m0n> anyone...
<Dr_Willis> lantizia:   theres proberly a dozen youtube videos of it also
<AegNuddel> oh
<AegNuddel> I want to try it
<Guest695> I have tried it, and it is a little slow.
<tvaughn> how do you enable restricted drivers with terminal?
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel: get some from the gnome-look sites and play with them
<jenia> anyone here know how to successfully install the nvidia geforce 8800 gts 512 mb, two video card, please let me know
<jenia> thanks in advance
<d4m0n> Need help with grub2 not booting W7 after installing ubuntu on second drive
<Dr_Willis> jenia:  for my nvidia system i just plugged both cards in, ran the hardware-driver tool and installed the video drivers then used gksudo vnidia-settings to tweak the cards
<Dr_Willis> gksudo nvidia-settings
<lantizia> Dr_Willis, no more compiz then? why am I so brilliantly excited :)
<Dr_Willis> jenia:  but i got 1 onbopard nvidia, and one 8800gtsxxx
<Dr_Willis> lantizia:  No idea. I find gnome-shell annoying
<gribble_dd> is there any way to change ubuntu to require the root password rather than use sudo?
<jeeez> amarok apart, what options do i have for music players with library?
<Dr_Willis> gribble_dd:  You can create a root user password.
<Guest695> I want to host users on a Ubuntu system, then login to there from another system, like windows server 2003 can host users to xp machines.
<Guest695> Anyone know how
<devilboy> hi all
<lantizia> Dr_Willis, it looks a lot like HIldon which I'm used to on my N900
<devilboy> I have a problem which I would like to be solved :P
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | Guest695
<gribble_dd> Dr_Willis, how would I get gksudo to use root?
<Guest695> Banshee is a good music player
<luigi_> is there a sofware like mouse commander to move mouse and click in automatic?
<ubottu> Guest695: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.4 (karmic), package size 7813 kB, installed size 16080 kB
<marcuy> Guest695, yes
<Dr_Willis> gribble_dd:  gksudo is not using root its using sudo. thats not the same as what you asked.
<jenia> i see, no me it keeps crashing terribly, anyone here know how to roll back the drivers from the consol, after it crashes?
<d4m0n> thanks for nothing
<gribble_dd> Dr_Willis, i'm just wanting the prompt to ask for root password rather than my own
<Dr_Willis> d4m0n:  check the forums?
<d4m0n> I have and can't find help, was pointd here
<Dr_Willis> gribble_dd:  change the sudoers file perhaps. I ve never wanted to do that.
<gribble_dd> i heard that using sudo is less secure
<Dr_Willis> d4m0n:  i dont use win7 but see about 2 people a week ask about it in here. update-grub is supposed to see/add the proper entry
<Dr_Willis> gribble_dd:  i think youve heard wrong
<gribble_dd> okay
<gribble_dd> thanks
<Dr_Willis> gribble_dd:  the biggest danger to yoru sustem will proberly be YOU doing somthing to trash it. :)
<devilboy> I'm running Windows 7 and I wanted to have Ubuntu 9.10, I have the CD here infront of me BUT, I tried to do the installation before (am not a newbie) and I had problems with grub. Anyone can give me his 5 minutes to explain more?
<d4m0n> join the club devilboy
<Dr_Willis> devilboy:  explain what more? grub isntalls a menu/bootloader to the MBR and should show all seen OS's and let you boot them
<devilboy> d4m0n, you have the same problems?
<sttal> can someone tell me the best drivers for ATI DX9 graphics card ??
<stevebuntu> trying to install a driver and i get the error make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.32-020632-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<sttal> since ati doesnt support Directx cards anymore
<Dr_Willis> I dont have/use windows 7 so have no personal experience on what entryis needed for a win7 machine
<stevebuntu> i see this folder for other ver of the kernal but not this ver
<d4m0n> my ubuntu works fine but wont boot w7 which worked fine before
<devilboy> Dr_Willis, yeah but it did a grub but after installation it was saying "no such disk - grub rescue>"
<Matr|x> can eny one help me with nstalling perl modules
<Dr_Willis> devilboy:  thats more of a genreal grub issue then  not a win7 specific problem
<Matr|x> http://de.pastebin.ca/1796959
<devilboy> d4m0n, I came from a format, Thank God I saved my portfolio thrue ubuntu CD. "Try ubuntu without making any changes" and get back all your things and paste them on an External drive.
<[Adam|Linux]> Does ubuntu have some sort of built in firewall?
<stevebuntu>      
<devilboy> Dr_Willis, I know but I wish I could have Ubuntu again.
<[Adam|Linux]> I am having crazy trouble passing info through port 24800
<deww> [Adam|Linux]: ufw (uncomplicated firewall)
<trineox> devilboy: it might be that d4mon may need to edit his grub list to find windows 7
<Matr|x> eny body here to help me
<sttal> Since ati doesnt support anymore Directx 9 cards can someone tell me the best drivers for ATI DX9 graphics card ??
<devilboy> trineox, yeah I just read it again now. Sorry :)
<Matr|x> eny body can help me plz http://de.pastebin.ca/1796959
<trineox> devilboy: oh np i was just suggesting, not a guru lol :-)
<devilboy> d4m0n, open Terminal on Ubuntu and write this command --> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst <-- Thanks to trineox hehe :)
<nush> hello, i am having file system issues. I see a bunch of ????? marks infront of my file system
<[Adam|Linux]> So if am having crazy trouble passing info through port 24800, how would I open it?
<[Adam|Linux]> or should I blame the server?
<nush> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2009-09-24 23:05 Music
<nush> d????????? ? ?    ?       ?                ? Pictures
<nush> d????????? ? ?    ?       ?                ? Videos
<Matr|x> eny body can help me plz http://de.pastebin.ca/1796959
<MaT-dg1> I want to create a launcher in my panel that opens any file I drag on it in it's default application with root priviliges. Found the command once a long time ago but can't find it again.
<trineox> devilboy: another question would be, hey d4m0n did you have both os on one drive or do you have two hd's?????
<d4m0n> 2 disks
<Matr|x> eny body can help me plz http://de.pastebin.ca/1796959
<devilboy> trineox, you can help him more. Enjoy!
<Matr|x> eny body can help me plz http://de.pastebin.ca/1796959
<Matr|x> devilboy>
<Matr|x> hi
<devilboy> Matr|x. don't repeat
<Matr|x> plz
<Matr|x> ok
<trineox> d4mon: in your menu.1st your got map them out  (hd0)(hd1) (hd1)(hd0)  let me check exactly a link for you
<Matr|x> im sorry:$
<FloodBot2> Matr|x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<devilboy> let me see if I can
<coolrave143> hi
<Matr|x> ok
<trineox> devilboy: you know about mapping  be awhile for me...i could check my sons pc he has two hd's :-)
<coolrave143> i am trying to add iwconfig to initramfs.  but it doesnt work. i tried to build it using static option. still i get error /bin/sh: iwconfig: not found
<ardchoille> nush: you need to put the x bit back onto the Pictures and Videos folders. chmod +x Pictures Videos
<looksharp> W00t
<trineox> d4m0n: mapping helps for grub to find the windows partition correctly
<devilboy> Matr|x, I can't help you mate. I'm not so expert on these things.
<ardchoille> nush: Did you do a "chmod -R" recently?
<looksharp> owner privileges What does that mean
<Spark2915> how do you enable mod_rewrite in apache
<trineox> d4m0n: ill look at my sons mapping one sec
<Matr|x> look devil
<d4m0n> that menu.1st comes up blank??
<Matr|x> i downloaded the file
<Matr|x> tar.gz
<devilboy> trineox, I use to install Ubuntu on one HD and do a partition :P It's more sexy for me.
<trineox> d4m0n: ok one sec
<Matr|x> i did tar -zxvf
<nush> ardchoille, no i have not touched anything
<Matr|x> and evry thing cool
<nush> ardchoille, i had to hard poweroff a couple of times lately
<trineox> devilboy: hehee....whatever floats your boat.
<Matr|x> but i dont know the commands i install by
<devilboy> Matr|x, let me see.
<devilboy> Matr|x, What are you trying to install actually?
<nush> ardchoille, also, if i cd into some of the directories, they are empty..
<ardchoille> nush: why is your Music folder owned by root?
<Dr_Willis> menu.lst is used by grub1 not grub2. and if the machine has 2 hard drives.. you COULD just keep grub on the linux drive.. and tell the bios to boot whatever hd/os you wanted
<Matr|x> im trying to instll that http://search.cpan.org/~gaas/LWP-attic-1.00/lib/LWP/Socket.pm#___top
<ardchoille> nush: you have some permissions issues
<Matr|x> LWP-attic
<Matr|x> cpan
<Matr|x> perl modules
<nush> ardchoille, this is on /media/sdb1 ( a different disk) i have Music Videos and what not on another disk
<ardchoille> nush: ah, ok
<nush> ardchoille, i think i have to run a file system check / fix
<Matr|x> LWP::Socket - TCP/IP socket interface
<nush> ardchoille, any advice regarding which steps to take? I am thinking of simply rebooting it and seeing what happens
<devilboy> Matr|x, I'm not the one to help you right now. Try to search for your problem here in one line only.
<Spark2915> I am running Ubuntu 9.10 as my web server. I am trying to install a CMS on it but it is telling me that mod_rewrite is not enabled. How do I enable that module to be used in apache? I have searched Google and I don't know which way is the best to use. Any pointers would be greatly welcomed.
<ardchoille> nush: learn about file permissions settings
<coreyman> I have an ubuntu iso, is there a way i can install it to other machines over the network?
<ardchoille> !bash | nush
<ubottu> nush: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<harleypig> -!- <Guilty> Pen, you're going to hae to give something up
<harleypig> -!- <Guilty> You cant go to a gym and run geekissues.org
<Matr|x> thx brother
<ardchoille> !ot | harleypig
<ubottu> harleypig: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Matr|x> plz help i need to install lwp:socket modules and i cant
<nush> ardchoille, i know about chmod and what not. but if i cd into directories, there are files missing (invisible or what not)
<nush> ardchoille, if i do a dmesg i get the following
<ardchoille> !paste | nush
<ubottu> nush: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<trineox> d4m0n: ill find a link he didnt have to be mapped out
<nush> ardchoille, EXT3-fs error (device sdb1): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=5341400, block=10682376
<d4m0n> ?
<devilboy> I'm thinking in my world now.. To.. Try to install Ubuntu again or not :P
<trineox> d4m0n: oh and you went to your root then /boot/grub/menu.1st is blank?
<trism> Spark2915: see https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html the apache modules section describes how to enable modules
<d4m0n> im not sure (noob) it did ask for pass
<Dr_Willis> devilboy:  if yoyu have 2 hard drives. Ive often unplugged the windows one..installed linux. that kept grub on the linux HD.
<trineox> devilboy: when you use two hard drives it gets tricky sometimes
<nush> ardchoille, EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
<devilboy> let me answer to both of you something :D
<Dr_Willis> devilboy:  then replugged in the windows hd. If all else fails i can tell the pc to boot the win hd if i need to. No grub needed
<trineox> devilboy: my son's went fine but considering hes xp not windows 7 so who knows
<jeeez> amarok doesn't play anything for me, some error messages if i run it from terminal, can someone help?
<ardchoille> nush: I don't know much about file system checks, mine is set to do it automatically when needed
<devilboy> Dr_Willis & trineox, thanks both of you from your comments. But something else, I'm not sure but while I was installing Ubuntu last night I think I did a partition on my external hard drive by mistake. Is that possible? That's why I couldn't see any grub menu?
<trineox> dr_willis: if you want to unplugged or change the cmos everytime
<d4m0n> well I was dual booting my w7 and a hacintosh (on same drive) for months np, but now ubuntu (on second drive) has installed the grub loader and nothing works but linix
<nush> ardchoille, ya i dont' think it is a permissions issue :)
<Dr_Willis> devilboy:  try unpluging the usb ghd. it may be trying to boot from it.
<devilboy> Dr_Willis, I tried everything after that, and still nothing. And I just finished today from format and installing all back.
<Dr_Willis> devilboy:  some days youjust got to buckle down and learn grub and grub2 and how bootloaders work..  I spent a few days playing with them all and reading the docs.
<ardchoille> nush: well, the "?????????" is what happens when you remove the x bit from folders, so that is why I thought of a perms issue
<devilboy> Dr_Willis, I knew and Know only grub ! I will search about grub2. Thanks
<nush> okay i can try adding x bit
<nush> chmod +x -R *
<trineox> d4m0n: ok so i know that windows 7 is on the primary drive, and ubuntu is on the 2nd.
<d4m0n> yea but for noobs like me who are told ubuntu is easy and freindly and can EASILy be installed along side Windows...that turns out to be a chore
<trineox> d4m0n: brb with a possible answer, well its easy if its one drive, sometimes 2 drives dont go as easy, like said my sons did
<d4m0n> ok thx
<devilboy> d4m0n, am somehow newbie too :P don't worry you will love ubuntu :)
<trineox> d4m0n: np
<trineox> i hate windows lol
<devilboy> same here
<d4m0n> I do love it, I got it running amzingly
<trineox> i love ubuntu, any debian based linux
<Dr_Willis> I find it easier to keep grub on the linux hd. that way the window drive stays untouched
<d4m0n> but I do love my crappy w7
<jeeez> 'Object::connect: No such signal BrowserCategoryList::leavingTree()
<jeeez> Object::connect:  (sender name:   'internet')' and a lot of other similat errors. how do i fix that?
<devilboy> lol w7 ultimate
<trineox> windows for me is for online gaming only
<devilboy> same here
<AegNuddel> ooh ladybug cursors
<d4m0n> I need my itunes and, I haev to admit itr, its fast as hell
<devilboy> and for my works with Adobe programs
<tully> i only use windows for gaming, the rest is OSX and ubuntu
<d4m0n> right now im on my wifes macbook
<devilboy> d4m0n, I started using Ubuntu from release 8.04 and I'm addicted now but I can't have 9.10 cuz am a chicken now to try again :P
<d4m0n> it seems fine to me
<d4m0n> even the ati drivers (almost) seem as zippy as in windows
<devilboy> I had problems with 9.04 with my ATI card.
<Spark2915> trism, thanks i will check that
<stevebuntu> is there supposed to be a dir called build in the kernal folder ?
<d4m0n> last version I used, hardware accel (ati 4870) had screan tearing even on 2d window drag
<devilboy> With 9.10 its better now I think
<SpaceGhostC2C> Spark2915, ask here friend. If people don't know how to enable a mod in Apache2, then wait a while and ask again when more people are about.
<InsaneMonkey02> Hey is this script written correctly? As in if I just copy and paste it will it work. #!/bin/bash
<InsaneMonkey02> /usr/local/bin/revoco click
<d4m0n> but now it looks great, compiz runs like butter (still some tearing) oh, and for some reasn vlc won't play 1080p files..
<gabriel> joining
<blakkheim> d4m0n: vlc isn't a very well-programmed video player, and only uses one cpu core instead of multiple
<devilboy> d4m0n, step by step you will find out :D
<Spark2915> SpaceGhostC2C, will do that
<trism> SpaceGhostC2C: or he could just read the doc that I sent him that describes how...
<d4m0n> blakkhiem, but it plays everything I throw at it
<d4m0n> ...on windows
<d4m0n> :(
<devilboy> winblows :P
<trineox> d4m0n: still looking into it
<Dr_Willis> Compiz has a 'sync to vsync' option somewhere. that can help tearing
<d4m0n> thx trineox, I appreciate it
<SpaceGhostC2C> trism, that's nice. Cool story bro. He shouldn't ask in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<trism> SpaceGhostC2C: this is ubuntu support
<trineox> devilboy: so far what i found is, for d4m0n to just reinstall grub by using live cd but...i think its a mapping problem
<d4m0n> well I tried update-grub and got errors
<devilboy> trineox, I tried to reinstall Ubuntu again from CD, and I couldn't solve anything.
<blakkheim> "cool story bro" :/
<SpaceGhostC2C> trism, someone sent him to #ubuntu-offtopic. Don't do that. Later.
<devilboy> I don't know more guys...
<trineox> d4mon: im going to pm you a link
<d4m0n> ok
<stevebuntu> what does the arow aboc=ve a folder mean ?
<stevebuntu> above
<devilboy> brb
<aiwa> Hey does anyone know how to hack a psp to put roms on it?
<gabriel> leaving...
<devilboy> aiwa, you are in Ubuntu help channel.
<psycho_oreos> !piracy | aiwa
<ubottu> aiwa: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<arand> stevebuntu: it's a link?
<listedaswanted> Hi how do I go about manually installing a button through Gnomenu?
<AegNuddel> yay there's a good one
<devilboy> psycho_oreos, greek bro?
<psycho_oreos> devilboy, nope
<AegNuddel> pink like the rest of my computer
<gabriel> joining
<arand> stevebuntu: define "arrow"..
<stevebuntu> well there is a folder in lib/modules that has the folder kernel and initd
<stevebuntu> it is a white arrow pointing up
<stevebuntu> above the folder
<listedaswanted> Hi how do I go about manually installing a button through Gnomenu? hmm maybe nobody here knows how to do it
<stevebuntu> in /lib/modules/kernelXXXXX
<neezer> does anyone here have any experience with WINE and starcraft.
<psycho_oreos> stevebuntu, from ls -l output?
<stevebuntu> in folder browser
<stevebuntu> gui
<stevebuntu> the reason i ask is i just updated the kernel to 32 to fix my wireless
<listedaswanted> Hi how do I go about manually installing a button through Gnomenu anyone!!?!
<psycho_oreos> stevebuntu, ahh was about to say it could be a link but not sure
<InsaneMonkey02> Hey can someone help me with this tutorial? http://www.toosweettobesour.com/2009/05/13/logitech-mx-revolution-revoco-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty-click-to-click-even-after-a-resumewakeup/ When I run the scripts nothing happens.
<arand> stevebuntu: For example, the "build" directory is a link (symlink), if you do  ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/build you'll see whare the link leads to..
<gabriel> leaving
<[Adam|Linux]> How would I go about getting a wifi driver (STA Broadcom) so I can put it on a thumbdrive to install?
<devilboy> Dr_Willis, is it possible that I accidentally I installed Ubuntu on my 1TB External HD. Ubuntu recognize also external HD if it's connected thru USB ?
<neezer> listedaswanted: are you talking about putting a shortcut button on the panel on the top of the desktop?
<arand> stevebuntu: substituting the version number for the one relevant in your case (that was a command in terminal.
<fwaokda> I'm getting 9+ hrs of battery life in windows 7 but only like 4 in Ubuntu... if I use a wubi install would that help?
<psycho_oreos> [Adam|Linux], you can't without grabbing all its dependencies
<stevebuntu> ok i get it the problem im having seem to be related to that "build" folder not located in the new kernel folder in/lib/modules
<Dr_Willis> devilboy:  possible i guess.. I always manually partion so i know whats going where
<arand> stevebuntu: or simply look at the properties of it in the file browser, and it should say that it's a link and where it leads
<listedaswanted> neezer yeah at the bottom bar, I have gnomenu installed but when trying to install the theme via the compressed file it cannot do it and says to install the icon manually
<[Adam|Linux]> psycho_oreos: I have another similar ubuntu laptop, is it possible to maybe copy the install of that driver or something?
<psycho_oreos> [Adam|Linux], same kernel version? probably, but I wouldn't recommend it
<stevebuntu> do i need to recreate the symlinlk in the new folder ?
<devilboy> Dr_Willis, good for you but I have 1-2 years to use ubuntu and I forgot many. My last Ubuntu was 8.04 LTS. After that, I had problems with my ATI card so I removed.
<arand> stevebuntu: do you have the corresponding "link-target" in /usr/src ?
<neezer> listedaswanted: what icon are you trying to put there?\
<stevebuntu> nope there is a gz folder in there with the correctname
<listedaswanted> neezer this one: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/gnomenu-buttons-gt5?content=94044
<devilboy> Good Night Dr_Willis, trineox, d4m0n :) here is 05:07am.
<arand> stevebuntu: I'm not quite sure how to go about fixing it though, that seems like the kernel hasn't been installed properly, in what way did you install it?
<InsaneMonkey02> Can someone please help me with getting these scripts right?
<stevebuntu> i licated a .deb file from kernels website and just doubleclicked it
<stevebuntu> located
<Moat> I'm tryna run a program but it won't work, it gives me this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3df8a41 can anyone help?
<neezer> listedaswanted: i'm sorry. I'm not familliar with that. I thought you just wanted to put a shortcut on the bar from an application that you loaded a lot.
<[Adam|Linux]> Hmm...Is it maybe possible to set up a network bridge in my old ubuntu laptop?
<trineox> nite devilboy
<psycho_oreos> Moat, you need wine for that
<trineox> sorry helping d4m0n devilboy :-)
<Moat> where do i get wine?
<InsaneMonkey02> Can someone please help me get this right? http://www.toosweettobesour.com/2009/05/13/logitech-mx-revolution-revoco-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty-click-to-click-even-after-a-resumewakeup/ It's not working for me.
<psycho_oreos> !wine | Moat
<ubottu> Moat: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<listedaswanted> neezer well then how would i go about changing an icon at the top bar? When i tried browsing for an icon it wouldnt let me see the .pngs
<InsaneMonkey02> Can anyone help me run these scripts correctly?
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  whats the exact problem you are having?
<duckwars> what is the equivalent of "gnome-session" in xubuntu?
<neezer> listedaswanted: you might try opening them with gimp and saving them as a jpeg or something. I'm sure others know know how to change those icons, but I don't. sorry.
<Fwarness> I'm looking to reduce my installation size by alot any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  it seems rather clear.. but i dont know if it actually works :)
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: When I do the chmod line in the terminal, nothing happens.
<listedaswanted> neezer how can I get permission to put a file into the file system? I dont have permission to do that
<Dr_Willis> Fwarness:  remove openoffice for stgarters
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  do a ls -l file and see what the moded are
<neezer> use the sudo command via command line.
<InsaneMonkey02> I did use sudo.
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  if  chmod sucedes then it dosent report anything thats normal
<duckwars> what is the equivalent of the "gnome-session" command in xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis>  vi foofile
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: What's ls -l?
<Dr_Willis> chmod +x foofile
<neezer> listedaswanted: hmmmm what file are you trying to add to?
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  if you dont know that basic of a linux command. I suggest spending some time reading a few shell tutorials.
<listedaswanted> neezer its that icon package, i figured out where i need to put it
<Dr_Willis> ls -l filename
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: I can't really spend more time reading tutorials if my mouse doesn't work correctly.
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  im not going to teach you bash from ground zero
<Dr_Willis> if you did the chmod command properly then the ls -l whteverfle  will show it as executable
<duckwars> pleezzzeeee how do i start desktop environment in xubuntu? I know this isn't the xubuntu channel, but I know someone knows
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: You don't need to. I just would like to get my mouse working right.
<neezer> listedaswanted: hmmm where is the file located right now?
<Dr_Willis> sudo gedit /etc/init.d/revoco
<Dr_Willis> copy the lines it says to the file. save....
<Dr_Willis> sudo chmode +x /etc/init.d/revoco
<Dr_Willis> oops no e  :)
<Dr_Willis> sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/revoco
<listedaswanted> neezer its in home/downloads and i need to put it in usr/share/gnomenu/themes/button
<Dr_Willis> the guide dont mention the sudo. but it should be used.
<neezer> listedaswanted: go to the directory that has the file in it, and try sudo mv "filename" /usr/share/gnomenu/themes/button
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: I did all of that and it didn't work. The middle mouse button still switches back and forth.
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  no idea on if it works or not.. im just explaining what the guide says.
<jeeez> how do i make apt-get show list of available updates in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  after doing all the changes a reboot is proberly required
<stevebuntu> how to i revert back to an older kernel ?
<VCoolio> jeeez: aptitude search "~U"
<jeeez> VCoolio: thanks
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  you did install revoco ?
<apahsia> can someone tell me the best way to run an xfce session with compiz enabled
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: I downloaded it, extracted it, went in the terminal and did a make, and then I followed the tutorial.
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  be sure its in /usr/local/bin
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  try running the command by hand
<Dr_Willis>  /usr/local/bin/revoco click
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: The files will be in bin and then make it?
<arand> stevebuntu: hold down shift when booting and you'll get to the menu to choose kernel version, provided you have it installed.
<apahsia> ?
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  /usr/local/bin perhaps.
<Crewsr3> I'm transferring large amounts of data from a hard drive to a local server and I want to make sure that the data gets there.  I thought about using grsync but it doesn't play well with network drives.  Any ideas on how I can transfer this data and do a check sum in the process.
<apahsia> ?
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: I just made it in the Downloads folder. Would that matter?
<steelsteve> I need help here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8853739
<stevebuntu> thanks brb
<socratesthekid> so will unetbootin not make a liveusb of windows?
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:   the source compiles and INSTALLS to the proper location. where you downloaded the soruce to dosent matter
<Dr_Willis> socratesthekid:  it will not do windows
<apahsia> ?
<socratesthekid> Dr_Willis, well, that would explain the past several hours of complete uselessness
<Dr_Willis> apahsia:  use compiz --replace after loging into xfce
<Dr_Willis> socratesthekid:  i dont think the docs/menus/guides for unetbootin ever mention that it can do windows to usb
<vistro> I booted a live usb stick and I can't do anything, it says there is no space left on the device
<Dr_Willis> that wouldbe a neat trick
<apahsia> where Dr. willis.....in CCSM
<vistro> cant apt-get like I normally can
<Dr_Willis> apahsia:  in the command line
<apahsia> oh, k
<Dr_Willis> 'compiz --replace'
<apahsia> no sudo needed?
<socratesthekid> as much as i dont want to, i need to get windows xp onto a netbook... what software can i use to make a usb installer for it?
<Dr_Willis> err no
<vistro> can anybody help?
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: It still doesn't even work.
<apahsia> thanks doc
<Dr_Willis> socratesthekid: tools exist for that.. google or see #windows
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  does the command line ommand work is question #1
<soreau> Dr_Willis: You don't need --replace, compiz will suffice. Bonus points for appending '& disown'
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  im suprised that xfwm even playes nicely and quits.
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: The chmod one?
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  No.. the one that ran revco
<stevebuntu> arand, that worked will it now always boot using this kernel ?
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Eh?
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  --->>>   /usr/local/bin/revoco click
<Faith18> WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA
<pphnup> WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com
<eoumyb> WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA
<mustangirl> WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.c
<Faith18> WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA
<pphnup> WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com
<mustangirl> WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.c
<eoumyb> WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  compiz replaces the xfwm window manager.. 'compiz --replace' and 'metacity --replace' are normally used in gnome to switch from the 2
<soreau> Dr_Willis: The only WM's that don't play nicely are kwin and metacity when they have compositing enabled since they don't support being replaced by another compositing WM
<mr_crowley> :2
<arand> stevebuntu: no, you can either uninstall the new one if you don't want it or set a default boot entry number in /etc/default/grub
<malev> hi there! does anyone has a Samsung YP-K3. I'm from the bugsquad and I researching a bug about it
<steelsteve> has anyone looked at my problem (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8853739)
<soreau> Dr_Willis: but since on debian based systems like ubuntu, compiz is really compiz-manager, a script that appends --replace and some other necessary options depending on the detected setup
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: Didn't it go in the script, not terminal?
<pilif12p> Just curious, shouldn't the option to open gimp just say "GIMP" Not "GIMP Image editor" ? GIMP stands for "Gnu Image Manipulation Program" "Gnu Image Manipulation Program Image Editor" makes no sense. really
<steelsteve> I am extremely limited on my explanations
<stevebuntu> where would i uninstall it ?
<firekool> apt-get remove [name of package here]
<soreau> Dr_Willis: While it doesn't hurt to add --replace, see the output of 'ps ax|grep compiz.real|grep -v grep' after running compiz --repalce on ubuntu. It will have two '--replace' arguments
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  you are TESTING the command to see if it even works . so try it from the terminal. If the command dosent work there.. its not going to work anywere i imagine
<stevebuntu> apt get will remove a kernel?
<vistro> I can't run anything from a live usb sick
<nanotube> is there any way to change webcam video resolution that empathy uses? currently there appears to be no way to change anything (unlike say, ekiga, where you can choose the devices it uses and all that good stuff).
<firekool> stevebuntu:  why do you want to remove the kernal?
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: Doing chmod +x /etc/init.d/revoco doesn't give me any errors.
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: sudo at the beggining too.
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  yes.. but thats NOT the actual command to test the revco program.
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  thats just making the script executable
<arand> steelsteve: I have no idea, but just as a note, in here, you might want to mention the problem type in a few words as well along with the link (e.g. "problem using facebook")
<stevebuntu> i tried to update to 2 6 32 to fix wireless issues but it didn't go so well :)
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: How do I run it then?
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  for the 4th time RUN the command --->    /usr/local/bin/revoco click
<arand> steelsteve: yes, or use synaptic.
<steelsteve> ?
<stevebuntu> i think he ment me
<steelsteve> yeah
<arand> stevebuntu: what was the exact name of the package you installed
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: How do I run it? >_> Just type /usr/local/bin/revoco click in the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  YES
<firekool> arand he updated the kernal.
<arand> steelsteve: yea, sorry for confusion, too many steeves :)
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  now we are getting back to 'bash basics'
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: Hey it worked.
<steelsteve> arand: it's easy to see the diffrence, ste are the only letters the same
<listedaswanted> thanks neezer got it going :)
<steelsteve> I do that on purpose
<stevebuntu> 2.6.32-020632-generic
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  you could just make a launcher that runs that command and click on it to set it  on  i guess. if youw anted
<vistro> Can anybody help with a livecd problem?
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: Could I make it do that automatically at start up?
<firekool> vistro: just ask the question if someone can answer it they will.
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> !startup | InsaneMonkey02
<ubottu> InsaneMonkey02: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Stedevil> You can scroll up and down in the nicklist with /nicklist scroll. You probably want to bind a key to it.
<Stedevil> You can scroll up and down in the nicklist with /nicklist scroll. You probably want to bind a key to it.
<Stedevil> sorry, bad paste
<arand> steelsteve: yes but I always tab-comlete, and I've learnt to be too lazy to type more than 3 letters :-)
<steelsteve> lol
<vistro> I can't do anything on a live USB. For example: apt-get tells me to run sudo dpkg --configure -a, which comes back with 'failed to write status record about `lobclutter-1.0-0' to `var/lib/dpg/status': No space left on device. What's wrong?
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: Ok, I going to restart to see if it works.
<Dr_Willis> vistro:  you are fillingup your ram i imagine. since all changes are going to the ram
<vistro> 6gb ram
<vistro> 617.3 of 5.8 is in use
<vistro> (10.3 percent)
<Dr_Willis> ive installed apps on a live cd boot befor.
<arand> stevebuntu: Where from did you install it?
<vistro> I have too. But it just hates me today. My official cd didn't boot, the flash drive didn't boot the first time, put the x64 os on it, and it took forever to boot, and once it booted, it won't let me do very much.
<stevebuntu> um kernel repository site
<stevebuntu> :)
<stevebuntu> forgot the addy
<vistro> Also, gvfsd-metadata is hogging an entire processing core
<stevebuntu> i got it from here
<stevebuntu> addy that is
<vistro> spam incomming....
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: It worked.
<Sky35> Hi. I have another partition mounted and I'm trying to share a directory on it with samba, but I get a 'network name cannot be found' error. Directorys on the local partition work fine though. Any fixes?
<Pirate_Hunter> I dont know what this process is but why would it be taking 45% of my cpu - /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-vS4v5d/database -nolisten tcp vt7 - and how I can stop it or at least make it take less cpu
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: Thanks a lot! :-D
<MrAlexandro> hi. what way should i partition my drive for latest ubuntu, ext3? or what is the best one..
<Sky35> MrAlexandro: I would go with ext4
<stevebuntu> i don't see the kernel listed in synaptic
<trism> Pirate_Hunter: that is your x server, if you stop it, your desktop is gone
<MrAlexandro> Sky35: thanks. will do. isnt that supposed to be better than ext3 right. i have read so, but i can not understand why:p
<firekool> Pirate_Hunter: that looks like gnome
<xtjacob> hello everyone
<Pirate_Hunter> firekool, trism: hmmm weird it shouldnt take that much cpu I aint even running a vm yet
<xtjacob> i keep getting the error: "libsqlite3-dev: Depends: libsqlite3-0 (= 3.6.16-1ubuntu1) but 3.6.16-1ubuntu1.9.10.1 is to be installed" how can i fix this?
<firekool> xtjacob: what application are you trying to install?
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  horray for guides :) of course in the next release of ubuntu that stuff proberly will be totally diffrent.. but thats life
<brand0n> how do i change mousewheel speed ?
<brand0n> its really fast for some reason
<brand0n> when i scroll in any window
<xtjacob> firekool: i'm trying to install libsqlite3-dev
<Sky35> How come I can't access my smb shares that are from a mounted partition?
<firekool> xtjacob: How are you installing that application?
<xtjacob> firekool: "sudo apt-get install", and i tried synaptic
<Dr_Willis> InsaneMonkey02:  check out http://www.hidpoint.com/  for a more customizeable config tool
<InsaneMonkey02> Dr_Willis: Hey thanks.
<Dr_Willis> I sence a bot attack
<firekool> xtjacob: try apt-get update then try to install again.
<blakkheim> i sense a misspelling
<FAGGOTdA> WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com
<FAGGOTHQ> WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNA
<FAGGOTZi> WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.c
<FAGGOTBO> WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GNAA WE PROUDLY ANNOUNCE THE CREATION OF OUR GAY NIGGER ENCYCLOPEDIA! irc.hardchats.com #GN
<blakkheim> lol
<arand> stevebuntu: Was it something like here you got it from: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32/
<xtjacob> firekool: no change
<MrAlexandro> d'''m!! it would be so much better if you could just install a software to a usb stick to make it bootable. and that was it!. then just drag whateever iso you would want into it. of course. never that easy....
<firekool> xtjacob: Could be a out of date package.
<firekool> xtjacob: The application may be dieing.
<Dr_Willis> MrAlexandro:  i got a usb set up with grub2 where i just copy an iso to it and  give it a specific name and grub2 tries to boot the iso
<xtjacob> firekool: could it be a ppa?
<Dr_Willis> MrAlexandro:  but differnt disrtos require different arguments in grub to do that
<brand0n> when i scroll in any window
<brand0n> how do i change mousewheel speed ?
<MrAlexandro> Dr_Willis: i see. still you are way ahead of me:D
<nwidger> hey guys, can someone go to http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227393 and tell me if they can load the rebate PDF?
<Dr_Willis> i got a ubuntu-variants usb flash with 4 diffrent ubuntus. if i want to try a new one .  i copy it over. rename it test.iso and try it out
<Sky35> How do you give samba permission to access a partition?
<MrAlexandro> nice. that is awesome. but what if you lets say wanted to boot a osx distro or a windows distro disc. you would have to use the grub in mbr to be able to use that flash stick you got right?
<Dr_Willis> MrAlexandro:  each ISo disrot HAS to support the booing from ISO file feature.
<firekool> brand0n: Might want to check mouse under system preferences
<Dr_Willis> MrAlexandro:  they do with with a specific option/argument you have grub pass to them
<MrAlexandro> gotcha, still neat:)
<brand0n> firekool, tried that
<brand0n> no option for mousescroll speed
<firekool> Duno if there is a option then.
<firekool> If there is it would be in the config files
<xtjacob> firekool: i would think sqlite would be too big to die
<Dr_Willis> firekool:  if its a logitech mouse tr ->> http://www.hidpoint.com/
<Dr_Willis> perhaps
<firekool> xtjacob: I do not know much about the application so I would not be able to say for shure.
<stevebuntu> arand, nope
<xtjacob> firekool: ok thanks for your help
<stevebuntu> i take that back that was it
<listedaswanted> howcome i cant change icons in the menus to custom ones? I go into the folder with the icons but cant see them
<arand> stevebuntu: and which of the packages there did you install?
<stevebuntu> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32/linux-headers-2.6.32-020632_2.6.32-020632_all.deb
<Lee_Stop> question about motherboards - how do you know what CPU supports your motherboard, I have an older PC it has a socket-775, I just dont know if I can use dual-core on it
<Lee_Stop> right now it has a celeron
<grndslm> Lee_Stop, yes, socket775 can use dual-core.  google your motherboard manufacturer's website and download the manual for your mobo!
<raul_> I downloaded a movie (.rmvb)... how can I make a DVD?
<Lee_Stop> grndslm its a dell optiplex gx520 information I find on it is that is uses a celeron or pentium 4
<grndslm> Lee_Stop, like i said... you need to focus on the mobo
<grndslm> what's the mobo #?
<Dr_Willis> raul_:  try devede  yoy may need to convert it to some other format first however
<raul_> Dr_Willis which format?
<raul_> Dr_Willis .iso?
<Lee_Stop> grndslm: its a dell when i lshw in the command it just gives me a part number
<Dr_Willis> raul_:  no idea proberly any.. rvmb is the odball
<Dr_Willis> raul_:  NOT iso.. thats what devede does
<grndslm> Lee_Stop, you might need to look at the mobo
<Dr_Willis> raul_:  you take a video file. devede generates a dvd video formated video and menu - and makes an dvd.iso file you then burn
<grndslm> i'm using Devede right now  :D
<Lee_Stop> grndslm: This is the motherboard - product: 0X7841
<Lee_Stop> grndslm: Doesn't give me a mobo name
<grndslm> Lee_Stop, you read that off the mobo?
<Lee_Stop> grndslm: no I lshw
<grndslm> Lee_Stop,  there are part numbers all over the mobo... google them until you find the one you know to be the mobo
<Lee_Stop> grndslm: ok
<Nikyo> Hello.. are some Windows Managers better, in regards to laptop power management / battery consumption ?
<cbojar> hi, i have a question about ureadahead. can anyone help?
<raul_> I have tried to download the "devede", but Ubuntu says that it is not possible to download it because I have to download not trusted package
<grndslm> Nikyo, no WM is better than any WM when it comes to "power management /btatery consumption"
<Nautilus> in the package manager, when Im' removing things, what does it mean when the item is highlighted in red bg?
<psycho_oreos> Nautilus, I think they're dependencies
<Nikyo> grndslm: Thank You.. just wondering..
<grndslm> Nikyo, I couldn't imagine that there'd be enough to make that much of a difference... when it comes to WMs, you pick the one that is most usable for you
<stevebuntu> arand, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32/linux-source-2.6.32_2.6.32-020632_all.deb
<firekool> Nikyo: In short yes but that is only due to requirements to some windows manager or another
<Nautilus> gah, theres even 2 different reds
<vistro> "unsupported cap regs version"
<frontendloader> is there any way to disable auto-away in empathy? the empathy FAQ says "missing documentation"
<Nautilus> psycho_oreos: I kind of guessed that but wonder if it means theres more I have to remove, or that it's going to remove them, etc
<Nikyo> firekool, I think I experiment with xfce, thanks
<arand> stevebuntu: ok, that is the source code  you've installed, not the actual bootable images, you want the -image and -headers packages instead (i386 for 32bit and amd64 for 64bit)
<psycho_oreos> Nautilus, I'm thinking it might get removed, those dependencies, try hitting apply and see what it says
<Nautilus> psycho_oreos: ahyea it says it will remove 6 packages. I think it put in like 21 :(
<Nautilus> err, 3 not 6
<stevebuntu> will they both run automatically
<psycho_oreos> Nautilus, seems like its keeping those deps
<stevebuntu> i sound like a winblows guy don't i :)
<jake47> how do i make  a password for root in terminal
<ardchoille> jake47: you don
<ardchoille> t
<ardchoille> !root | jake47
<ubottu> jake47: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cbojar> hi, i have a question about ureadahead. can anyone help?
<ardchoille> jake47: Keep your root account locked, it's more secure
<jake47> i want to use gui to see whats in the root folder
<jake47> how do i read the root folder in the ubuntu gui
<ardchoille> jake47: use "gksudo nautilus"  but be very careful with that
<jake47> how do i read the root folder in the ubuntu gui default install no extras
<ardchoille> jake47: use "gksudo nautilus"  but be very careful with that
<jake47> anyone know?
<ardchoille> jake47: I have answered your question twice
<Dr_Willis> jake47:  its best to do root stuff in the termial
<jake47> sir thats nothing but trouble
<stevebuntu> type gksudo nautilus into terminal
<jake47> thanks though for helping
<Dr_Willis> jake47:  sudo ls -l /root/
<techhelper1> that is the default
<deostroll> hi how do i take snapshot of a window...?
<Dr_Willis> jake47:  or change the permissions on /root/ and browse it as a normal user
<deostroll> will alt + prntScreen do?
<Nautilus> hm, Handbrake has a download that says Ubuntu 9/10 but I'm on 8/04, should that work? Or maybe I need to look in a different repository with Synaptic?
<ardchoille> Nautilus: I found that the current handbrake download didn't work on 9.04,only on 9.10
<Nautilus> dang
<Dr_Willis> Nautilus:  handbrake on linux is a relatively new project
<Dr_Willis> Hmm I had handbrake working on 9.04 here.
<saganbyte> Hello :) I just installed a package called gimpsoft using a .deb file... but somehow i m not able to see where it is... its not in the apps>graphics menu...
<Nautilus> i've tried multi ways just to rip a dang dvd (3.5 mins worth)
<Dr_Willis> Nautilus:  rip and encode to video ?
<Nautilus> yea
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: yeah, the older handbrake worked on 9.04, it was recently updated
<Nautilus> well, like .mp4?
<Dr_Willis> Nautilus:  k9copy, dvdrip, other ways...
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  ok. Ive not tried it in a few weeks :)
<Nautilus> yea I keep trying 'other ways'
<stevebuntu> where again is the grub config to change what kernel is default ?
<randomusr> Hello. I'm trying to figure out why I can't get HDMI from my nVidia GT 220 to my TV, Despite having the nvidia proprietary driver installed. Can someone help with this?
<Nautilus> dramz: is handbrake a windows based project?
<airtonix> !info handbrake
<Dr_Willis> handbrake was a OS-X , then got ported to wndows and linux I belive the homepage says
<Nautilus> ag
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in karmic
<arand> stevebuntu: installing those 3 packages should update the boot list and set the new version as the default boot entry, if you want you could uninstall the source package since I think you won't be using it (unless you want to start coding on the kernel code....)
<Nautilus> err, 'ah'
<airtonix> -_-
<ardchoille> Nautilus: there is a linux client download for handbrake
<randomusr> !hdmi
<stevebuntu> 3 packages ?
<randomusr> !info hdmi
<ubottu> Package hdmi does not exist in karmic
<Nautilus> ard1an: from the handbrake page you mean? That says its for Ubuntu 9.10 deb
<Dr_Willis> Nautilus:  see if they got archive of older versions
<Nautilus> ok
<randomusr> anyway, would someone help me determine why I can't get HDMO?
<randomusr> HDMI even
<arand> stevebuntu: 2xheaders 1ximage two of which are 32bit/64bit specific.
<stevebuntu> ok i see
<Nautilus> dramz: man, source code only for older ones
<Nautilus> head+desk
<rothsdad> hey, how to enable sound alarm in IRC
<Nautilus> Dr_Willis: ^^^ sorry dramz
<Tacoma> Greetnig all...
<Tacoma> How is your day today??
<Nautilus> FAIL so far
<Tacoma> Fail!!!
<Tacoma> for what??
<Nautilus> trying to convert a DVD video, also busted on a point in Drupal
<Tacoma> Thats what happen to me sometime...
<Tacoma> but you will learn from that...
<Nautilus> eh
<Tacoma> major source of learning is our mistakes and failure...
<NCS_One> trying to install Ubuntu from usb and getting "[(number)] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logicall block 0" and "[(number)] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector"
<Nautilus> well its others failures ;)
<hikenboot> hello I have a vbox guest with 1.2 gig ram allocated and 2.0 gig allocated to host it is a single celeron processor but the guest uses 80 percent of the cpu I hear this is possibly do  to a problem with the 2.6.31 kernel anyone know when 2.6.32 will be available, i hear its a fix for this problem
<Tacoma> NCS_One check your USB copy or your device may not be caompatible for ubuntu
<listedaswanted> How can i login as ADmin?
<Tacoma> or the version is not suitable for your PC
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | listedaswanted
<ubottu> listedaswanted: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<techhelper1> that would be a question for kernel.org
<Tacoma> Nautilus...
<Tacoma> No Problem this is life....
<NCS_One> Tacoma, I did the "Check this usb drive", and its a intel 2.66GHz
<listedaswanted> how can i display the documents or files in a folder via terminal (what is the code to see the files in the current document)
<Blue1> Tacoma: please don't make ANY references to chocolate. ;-)
<Nautilus> Tacoma: indeed (sigh)
<NCS_One> Pentium 4
<supremearyal> listedaswanted: ls
<Blue1> listedaswanted: ls
<hikenboot> techhelper1, 2.6.32 is considered stable by kernel.org
<listedaswanted> Thanks !
<Dr_Willis> listedaswanted:  docuemt?   you can use  ls /path/to/directory   if you wanted to see the contents of a diretory/folder
<Tacoma> for example I faced similar problem with my laptop that only accepted ubuntu 9.04 and ubuntu 9.10
<d4m0n> anyone help me with dual boot issues w7 and ubuntu?
<Tacoma> an dI could not run other version of Linux on it!!
<Blue1> d4m0n: i cn try
<seanbrystone> does Kubuntu-Desktop have KDE 4.*?
<Dr_Willis> seanbrystone:  yes
<seanbrystone> k
<d4m0n> i installed ubuntu second drive and now grub has taken over and I CANT BOOT W7
<Tacoma> d4m0n
<Merritt> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu (server if it matters) 9.10, nvidia card with nvidia driver. TV-Out without nvidia driver gives color, with nvidia driver gives only black and white. I have tried: sudo nvidia-xconfig --tv-standard=NTSC-M --tv-out-format=SVIDEO (and variants like NTSC-J & COMPOSITE. Google fails me now. Any ideas?
<Tacoma> Ubuntu has the utality for forrmatting your devive manually and set ubuntu beside windows have you tried it??
<Blue1> d4m0n: back up a little - w7 is on drive 0, and ubuntu on drive 1?
<d4m0n> yes
<Tacoma> see if you need to edit the GRUB!!
<d4m0n> how do I do that
<Blue1> Tacoma: my thoughts exactly
<Tacoma> Yes..
<Tacoma> or istadd if you want to use partition majic to solve your problems and formatt all agaon!!
<seanbrystone> how come http://keyserver.ubuntu.com  only has a page saying "It Works!"?
<oink> Any program like movie maker?
<oink> Plz
<Blue1> d4m0n: the ubuntu install - was a fresh install?
<supremearyal> oink: pitivi
<Kamokow> oink: Pitivi is a pretty good one
<randomusr> how can i change the size of my icons/titlebars/menus - without changing the resolution?
<oink> And can i record from my webcam with this software?
<Tacoma> Oink: check this source http://www.osalt.com/movie-maker
<d4m0n> yea
<supremearyal> randomusr: gnome-appearance-properties
<jmknsd> Is there any way to make my windows behave like windows 7? Double clicking an edge makes then maximize in one direction, dragging them to the edge makes them maximize or half-maximize
<oink> yes
<oink> Any sofware to record from my webcam?
<Dr_Willis> jmknsd:  thers features like that in the newest kde 4 releases
<Blue1> oink: cheese
<supremearyal> oink: cheese
<oink> my god, you guys are amazing
<Dr_Willis> oink: cheese
<Dr_Willis> oink: limburger
<Dr_Willis> Kidding... :P
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: gorgonzolla
<Tacoma> ckeck chess and kamoso oink
<Nautilus> Mo! Larry!
<oink> ok tanks guys
<Dr_Willis> Blue1:  i perfer Havarti :P
<randomusr> supremearyal:  that doesn't let me change the size of anything really
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: not tried that - I'll put it on the list
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: I love gorgonzolla and port wine
<Blue1> okay back to linux
<Galahad> oink heres some more options https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#Recording video
<Tacoma> how can i modify open office windows shape and color from source code??
<Blue1> Tacoma: carefully.
<Dr_Willis> Tacoma:  good luck with that...
<Dr_Willis> Sounds like someone has more time on their hands then they need... :P
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: indeed
<Tacoma> No suggestion, links, any thing...
<Dr_Willis> Tobarja:  Openoffice homepage/channels
<Blue1> Tacoma: I would NOT try that...
<supremearyal> Tacoma: look at the code for various openoffice.org themes in the repos
<Dr_Willis> openoffice has themes?
<Dr_Willis> heh
<Dr_Willis> now all it needs is a good wordproc3essor
<Tacoma> No all ots need is a good interface for windows user to use it and for us...
<randomusr> If I switch from SGVA to DVI, am I going to have any better luck getting the font size/icon size/ etc that I want?
<supremearyal> Tacoma: only icon themes
<Tacoma> Yes and the apperance..
<Blue1> randomusr: what are you try to do?
<randomusr> bummer
<Dr_Willis> randomusr:  once i switched to DVI the picture was so much better.. i NEVER want to use vga again
<Tacoma> I studied several subjects about that and Open Office lack several things in the design
<Blue1> Tacoma: it does everything I need it to.
<Tacoma> better design will increase the users..
<Dr_Willis> randomusr:  ive told dozens of people at work.. if you can use DVI then USE dvi..
<Blue1> i use abiword 95% of the time -
<Tacoma> It does for you but not for all..
<randomusr> Blue1 my eyes hurt from trying to make out the words on the screen and the icons and menu bars are tiny on this 52 inch screen
<Blue1> randomusr: have you tried changing to screensize?
<supremearyal> randomusr: font size,icon size can all be configured from gnome-appearence-settings
<Dr_Willis> randomusr:  ICK. i would definatly use dvi if the sytem supports it
<Dr_Willis> I got a system i use Svideo out on to a tv :) set the fonts REAL big to be able to read them
<randomusr> Blue1, no only the resolution which doesn't work very well.
<randomusr> supremearyal, I've looked there and can't find it
<randomusr> hehehe, maybe I should have the Best Buy home theatre team try to fix it. lmfao
<rolandixor> hi
<supremearyal> randomusr: does changing the font size under the "Fonts" tab not work?
<Dr_Willis> appearance perferances -> fonts tab
<rolandixor> svideo + ati?
<Blue1> randomusr: have you tried decreasing the resolution, what is it set to now?
<Dr_Willis> rolandixor:  nvidia :)   ophhhhht to ati
<rolandixor> ok
<Tacoma> well, see you guys in another time...
<Tacoma> good bye...
<PeterT> hehe, this channel is still active at 11:47 PM
<PeterT> EST
<Nautilus> its early
<rolandixor> lol Nautilus uses IRC?
<rolandixor> cool!!!
<Blue1> randomusr: hint -- System/Preferences/Display
<Nautilus> rolandixor: just your friendly neighborhood cephalopod
<randomusr> Blue1, I have changed the font despite I can't see the result in xchat
<arundracula> System freezing problem. How to troubleshoot?
<rolandixor> k it's 12:49 here
<rolandixor> I'll be back some time
<xuqin> hi
<Blue1> randomusr: no I asked what you're resolution was set to --
<randomusr> the resolution is something like 1920x1080 i think
<supremearyal> randomusr: xchat font settings are configured in xchat itself, not from gnome-appearance-settings
<xuqin> hoho
<Dr_Willis> i find things look nicer if you set the LCD to be the native res. then tweak the fonts/other settings
<rockets> Anybody willing to help me with my tc config? I'm trying to limit upload to 5 megabits
<rockets> http://pastebin.ca/1804388
<rockets> it doesnt seem to be working
<rolandixor> k all bye
<rolandixor> test
<rolandixor> hmmm
<Compiz_fusion> lol
<randomusr> i guess this is a little better
<Blue1> all righty then
<Compiz_fusion> I am your window manager
<Compiz_fusion> and I am sleepy, so good night all
<bazhang> Compiz_fusion, take chat elsewhere please
<randomusr> getting better
<Blue1> randomusr: i changed my screen from 1280 to 1024 and the results where much better
<Blue1> randomusr: ymmv
<Some_Person> I accidentally wiped out my /boot. Can someone walk me through recreating everything in /boot from a Live CD (including GRUB1, vmlinuz, initrd, and whatever else should be in there)?
<zulfi> dose anyone know hot to properly install kismet
<arundracula> How to troubleshoot system freezing problem?
<randomusr> Blue1, when I do that, I lose screen area, however that's on SVGA
<randomusr> Blue1, what's ymmv?
<Blue1> randomusr: yes - but so what - I can read the screen so that was more of a factor for me
<Blue1> randomusr: your mileage may vary
<randomusr> hat's what my girlfriend tells me
<zulfi> dose anyone know how to properly install kismet
<archboxman> hello
<Some_Person> !repeat | zulfi
<ubottu> zulfi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<cbojar> hi, i have a question about ureadahead. can anyone help?
<zulfi> im just seeing if anyone knows how to work kismet
<Blue1> zulfi: not i - never heard of it - but I imagine it has something to do with KDE which is not my forte'
<zulfi> im trying to install it right but its so hard
<randomusr> If I want to install the current nvidia driver release, what will that entail?
<zulfi> well
<zulfi>  Kismet is the wireless sniffer of choice for ace Linux geeks, because it is undetectable and because it finds everything. Use it to find rogue (not rouge!) access points, rogue users, and to view your site the way an intruder sees it.
<zulfi> scares freeloaders away. Like FBI_FieldOffice, Honeypot, YouHaveBeenHackedHAHAHA,
<chen> 这是什么地方
<hatake_kakashi> !cn | chen
<ubottu> chen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<randomusr> pwnd
<randomusr> haha
<Some_Person> Could someone please walk me through recreating everything in /boot from a Live CD (including GRUB1, vmlinuz, initrd, and whatever else should be in there)?
<dooglus> when I boot from a live USB stick, should I be able to expect it to still work after updating it using apt-get?
<newB> is this where i should be for install help
<Some_Person> newB: yes
<newB> perfect
<mobidroid> Hi, I just switch my sound card for a Sound Blaster Live from my onboard AC97 sound card. I disabled the onboard sound card and rebooted. Now Ive been trying to make the sb live card work for the last two hours. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.
<newB> are you familiar with"unable to find medium containing a live file system"?
<randomusr> what package do I want to install for flash?
<Some_Person> randomusr: 64bit or 32bit
<supremearyal> randomusr, flashplugin-nonfree
<randomusr> 64 bit
<Some_Person> randomusr: Then I recommend you use the native 64bit alpha plugin (not currently in ubuntu's repos)
<randomusr> damnit
<randomusr> where can I get it?
<Some_Person> randomusr: There's a PPA for it though (probably the easiest way to install it)
<Dr_Willis> i just use the 32bit flash plugin here with few issues.
<Some_Person> I'll find you the link
<Dr_Willis> ive heard mixxed results with the 64bit one
<Some_Person> Dr_Willis: I've had lots of issues with the 32bit one, but the 64bit one works fine
<Dr_Willis> randomusr:  the tool 'ubuntu-tweak' lets you use one or the other/installed it easially
<dooglus> when I boot from a live USB stick, should I be able to expect it to still work after updating it using apt-get?
<randomusr> where is that?
<Dr_Willis> Thisis why the iPad is better.. No flash for it :)
<newB> "unable to find medium containing a live file system"?
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  how did you make the usb stick?
<Some_Person> randomusr: You don't need ubuntu-tweak
<klescet__> hi
<mobidroid> Is the only fix to make the soundblaster work is to install windows?
<randomusr> does boxee work on 64 bit?
<Some_Person> randomusr: It should
<paket> hi
<Dr_Willis> randomusr:  yes
<paket> hello
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, no
<randomusr> Some_Person, where can I find the installer for boxee?
<paket> sound doesnt work
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: You are my last resort, Ive try this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<paket> someone can help to enable sound?
<mobidroid> and few other withtout much success
<Dr_Willis> 'soundblaster' is a little vague. I got soundblaster cards that have always worked in linux.. some are 10+ yrs old :P
<mobidroid> soundblaster live
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, check to see if the sound server settings are muted, not quite sure with pulseaudio but I'd check there first
<Dr_Willis> mobidroid:  that narrows it down a little.. but not a lot.   I recall having a live value that worked..
<Some_Person> randomusr: To install Flash on 64bit: Go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources. Go to the Other Software tab. Click "Add". Enter this (without the quotes): "ppa:sevenmachines/flash". Click "Close". Click "Reload". Then install the flashplugin64-nonfree package
<Maletor> I'm connect to my router outside my network (192.168.1.1) How do I connect to 192.168.1.2 port 80?
<paket> can someone help to enable sound?
<Dr_Willis> Most sound blaster cards should work
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: alsamixer is all up, no mute to be found
<paket> it doesn't work it is not sound blaster
<Dr_Willis> but the newest ones had issues for a while.
<hatake_kakashi> paket, the same goes for you, read what I wrote to mobidroid
<mobidroid> Dr_Willis: If i paste the pci probe will it be ok?
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin | mobidroid
<ubottu> mobidroid: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, its not alsamixer you should be looking at but its pulseaudio
<dooglus> this guy has the same problem - the usb stick stops working when I update it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1395232
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: I used the USB Stick Creator program in 9.10
<paket> oh i am sorry, alsa drivers
<overload> hi
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me recreate everything in /boot?
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  if you made a peristant save file - ive heard updates/upgrades can work.. but i imagine that will fill up the save file real fast
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: hmm ok let me find out, do you have the command to launch the mixer or whaterver tool from pulseaudio? I get a deamon already running
<hatake_kakashi> paket, huh? so you disabled pulseaudio?
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  dependign on what all you installed
<paket> i mean well it probes fine but when i upgraded alsa driver it stopped working and
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: if you don't make a persistant save file, it's not possible to change anything persistantly
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  you got it.
<hatake_kakashi> !pulseaudio | mobidroid
<ubottu> mobidroid: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Maletor> I'm connected to my router from outside my network (internally 192.168.1.1) How do I connect to 192.168.1.2 port 80 from the internal network?
<klescet__> vishwa
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: I have a huge stick, so it's not filling up.  it's just that updating the kernel reliably fscks it up so it won't boot any longer
<mobidroid> k brb reading
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  thats possible - sinceits using syslinux and not grub.
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  i would say thats VERY likely
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: is there a workaround?  it seems odd to make a version of linux that's not updatable - that's forcing me to run an old kernel?
<hatake_kakashi> paket, so from alsamixer its not muted? its some other audio server that's interfering, try switching the audio servers on the media player you are using
<sasser> swapneel hats off to u yaar
<neezer> so how do you install a program in wine?
<dooglus> neezer: "wine installerprogram.exe"
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  its special since its a usb-disk made version.  You could proberly figure out some way to make it use grub.. but then ya would alwy have to have /boot/ on the root of the flash drive
<paket> no it actually doesn't open,,,i can see devices and all drivers are available but fail to play any sound
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  if i use one - i never update/upgrade it. Ijust install a few things
<SpaceGhostC2C> If I were running Karmic with KDE, what sound server should I use?
<hatake_kakashi> paket, even after switching the audio server?
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: I like to have a bootable ubuntu stick because of bug #1
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: I'd like it to be up to date though
<paket> how should i switch?
<paket> it is like...well how?
<paket> how?
<Some_Person> Could anyone please walk me through recreating everything in /boot? I accidentally rm'd it
<paket> to switch
<SpaceGhostC2C> !patience | paket
<Maletor> I'm connected to my router from outside my network (internally 192.168.1.1) How do I connect to 192.168.1.2 port 80 from the internal network?
<ubottu> paket: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<brokenbeat> Sup
<neezer> dooglus: I just did sudo apt-get install wine in order to get it going....I see the wine menu under applications, but now wine installerprogram.exe
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  do a normal install to it is one way
<hatake_kakashi> paket, depending on your media player, I know smplayer and vlc for example is capable of doing it
<SpaceGhostC2C> If I were running Karmic with KDE, what audio server should I use?
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: I often use other people's computers.  some of them get angry if I wipe their HDD
<hatake_kakashi> SpaceGhostC2C, it comes with pulseaudio by default
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  do a normal install TO THE FLASH drive. not the pc
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: that's possible?
<paket> hatake...kde on start says like "hda audio device is removed"
<SpaceGhostC2C> hatake_kakashi, okay, I'll probably make that one work.
<kareeser> dooglus: yup, you need at least 2gb though
<paket> but all drivers are present
<kareeser> dooglus: and then, you won't be able to install much else on it :P
<SpaceGhostC2C> !cookie | hatake_kakashi
<ubottu> hatake_kakashi: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  yes - but getting grub to install to it - takes extra step at the end of the install - theres a button for that I belive
<paket> and when i test in "multimedia settings
<paket> all fail to make sound
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: is there a web page telling how it's done?  and isn't grub the default boot loader?
<hatake_kakashi> SpaceGhostC2C, lol thanks, pulseaudio is generally the way, I personally don't like it so I removed it in favour of alsa myself, which is old and lacks a few features but works for me
<hatake_kakashi> paket, which media player are you using?
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  thers a dozen people in here a week that do it.  Grub since you booted from cd MAY try to isntall to the pc's hd by default youMUST tell it to use the flash drive.
<grumbly> ahoy yall
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  or unplug the HD's then just boot from cd, with theusb in the pc
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: whats wierd is that the players are not able to stream sound, like no time is running on the music player like if it was clogged somewhere... If it was a simple mute i would see time increasing while playing stuff no?
<kareeser> grumbly: ahoyhoy
<paket> well there are some
<Some_Person> Who here is savvy enough to walk me through recreating everything I wiped out in /boot?
<grumbly> is there any reason I should be using/trying to use the microcode.ctl
<SpaceGhostC2C> hatake_kakashi, this is on my friend's machine. I think I'll use pulseaudio. Thanks a lot.
<grumbly> M
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: these dozen people, do they follow a guide?  or do they all guess correctly for themselves how it's done?
<paket> i havent used any yet...just kmplayer to watch a video
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, that could also be an issue with the codec or the audio server
<hatake_kakashi> SpaceGhostC2C, np
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: and is it the same dozen each week?
<paket> but no sound you know - it succks
<grumbly> would it give me any performance benefits at all?
<hatake_kakashi> paket, I'd try giving smplayer a go and dumping the output of mplayer's log into pastebin
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: Ok, well im updating my sys once its finished ill try to install pulse audio. pasting the command in the refered link failed
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, you mean you did a distro upgrade?
<kareeser> grumbly: sheesh, that's hardcore... why would you need to squeeze THAT much juice out of your CPU? :P
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi> aptitude upgrade
<grumbly> kareeser: cause it's a frikkin' atom
<zulfi> dose anyone know how to view a wireless card information. on your computer
<paket> hmmm
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, ahh just an upgrade, well I'm thinking of running something like a text based media player, and seeing where it crashes
<overload> depend what do u need to know zulfi
<hatake_kakashi> zulfi, like what sort
<overload> ifconfig ??
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi> I used aplay
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  at the end of the install process thers a button to tel it where to install grub to., You tell it the location of the flash drive. thats about all i know on it
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi> no crash just no sound
<kareeser> grumbly: I haven't done it myself - but look at it this way... the atom is already a highly efficient processor. Any more squeezing you do out of it would just net you a very very small increase in performance.
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  not much of a guide to it..
<supremearyal> zulfi, lspci
<kareeser> grumbly: if you were looking at something like a 10 year old processor, I'd give it a shot.
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  everyone who tries.. totally ignore that button/extras at the end
<grumbly> kareeser: that be what i think'd
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: I presume I don't format the flash drive to a linux fs, or the PC won't be able to boot it?
<randomusr> want to install a capture/tv tuner card. any recommendations?
<kareeser> grumbly: but what do I know? You should do it, and benchmark it, and let us know the results :)
<grumbly> and I needed second opinions..
<paket> well...
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  err.. the fs  has to be linux for a normal install... pc booting the thing dosent depend on the FS at all
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: I used this: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<paket> nothing works
<kareeser> grumbly: unless you royally screw up (which I doubt will happen), you can't go "slower", really...
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  so yes. it IS formated to ext2/3/4
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  for a flash drive ext2 may be a better bet.
<grumbly> kareeser: hahah! maybe I should try?
<EMABrad> I have just created a new ext3 partition with GParted, but, when I try to write to it, it says I have no permission to.  What can I do?
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, try something like mplayer
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me recreate everything I wiped out in /boot?
<grumbly> i am trying to find the Atom microcode
<Dr_Willis> EMABrad:  set the permissions for it. tobe owned by who you want to access it.
<hatake_kakashi> paket, nothing works if you sit there, complain and don't try anything
<kareeser> grumbly: then again, the atom might not have newer microcode out yet
<kareeser> grumbly: best of luck
<paket> i tried everythings
<EMABrad> Dr_Willis: How?
<supremearyal> EMABrad, sudo
<Dr_Willis> EMABrad:  chown/chmod the mountpoint, or a directory on the filesystem - tobe owned by what users you want to access it
<Dr_Willis> EMABrad:  same as you would for any other directory
<paket> it has beep though
<hatake_kakashi> paket, no you haven't
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: mplayer /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav : it stuck at Starting playback
<mobidroid> A:   0.2 (00.2) of 1.0 (01.0) ??,?%
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, what was the audio output aimed at?
 * kareeser says "Front, Center" in a sexy female voice
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: also, I don't have any CDs.  would booting from one stick and installing to another be OK?
<grumbly> kareeser: it doesn't
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  try it and see i guess
<grumbly> alright!
<grumbly> superbigness
<dooglus> well alright then
<mobidroid> mplayer: could not connect to socket
<dooglus> thanks for all your helps
<mobidroid> is this a clue?
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, hmm somewhat :/ it could be not enough permissions
<neezer> do i need linux-uvc in order to make my logitech webcam work? I'm having problems with it in skype....I can't even see it in the drop down menu for selecting a camera.
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: same for sudo
<klescet> hri
<bhagya> #maemo
<randomusr> why doesn't my desktop cube work?
<kareeser> klescet: hri :)
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, yeah socket could mean lots of things apart from simply permissions, maybe the last few lines of dmesg might show something
<randomusr> rather desktop rotation?
<mobidroid> [ 1569.429245] __ratelimit: 86 callbacks suppressed
<kareeser> randomusr: you have to enable "rotate cube" to.
<mobidroid> dont know what is this but there is 20984328734 lines of this crap
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me recreate everything in /boot?
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, the lines before that, better yet, if you're going to paste more than 2 lines use pastebin
<neezer> It is odd though because I can make it work in cheese though...so I don't think it is the webcam that is the problem. I think it is skype.
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: nope the rest of those line none of them seem to be about sound, i see eth0 and nvidia cra
<mobidroid> p
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, and the link to info about pulseaudio is no dice?
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi : the only line about the sound is : gameport: EMU10K1 is pci0000:05:01.1/gameport0, io 0xe020, speed 1387kHz
<kareeser> !repeat | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: the upgrade finish in a few min
<randomusr> anyone know if blue ray works?
<hatake_kakashi> Some_Person, short answer: no, long answer: painful process
<mobidroid> didnt updated since age, it take for ever
<Some_Person> hatake_kakashi: Can you walk me through the "painful process"?
<kareeser> randomusr: I wouldn't bet on it :P
<randomusr> crap
<hatake_kakashi> Some_Person, no, its very time consuming, what did you do last to remove the contents of /boot ?
<kareeser> randomusr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<Some_Person> kareeser: I wouldn't call the rate at which I am repeating "quickly"
<randomusr> !blueray
<neezer> I'm not getting any sound from my webcam. the video is working fine....I went into alsamixer to make sure that the capture device wasn't turned all the way down, and it isn't. any ideas.
<kareeser> Some_Person: not "quickly", but nobody was responding
<Some_Person> hatake_kakashi: The 'rm' command
<kareeser> Some_Person: we hear you, we just don't know how to help :)
<EMABrad> Dr_Willis: Thank you.  How do I make it accessible in Windows?  (I have a program installed in Windows that allows me to access ext2/ext3 filesystems)
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: there is no specific log for sound? its only in dmesg i could see usefull info?
<grumbly> kareeser: i know it's minor, but it seems like the scrolly effects are a hair smoother
<Some_Person> hatake_kakashi: I would still rather go through the "very time consuming" process
<EMABrad> Dr_Willis: I'm just not sure if the Windows user will have permission access it.
<hatake_kakashi> Some_Person, and you did that without thinking? well there is a possible alternative if you haven't done any adding/removing of files, that is to use livecd and to create an image of ubuntu partition/drive and then to use some filesystem recovery tools
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, well its either that or mplayer honestly
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi where are the log for mplayer?
<Some_Person> hatake_kakashi: Except there have been files modified
<kareeser> grumbly: nice!
<kareeser> grumbly: could be placebo effect, but if you're happy, that's all that counts
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, the log is usually dumped to console/terminal from the exact point where you fired up mplayer.. I think you can add extra verbosity if needed be
<kareeser> grumbly: I prefer disabling extra effects, like the cube, or the mini-screen renders in the desktop wall
<Dr_Willis> EMABrad:  if its ext2 then that tool can do it.
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: I click the 'advanced' button just before installation to the flash drive, and it's defaulting to installing the boot loader to /dev/sdc which is, I guess, the MBR of the flash drive.  is that correct?
<Maletor> I'm connected to my router from outside my network (internally 192.168.1.1) How do I connect to 192.168.1.2 port 80 from the internal network?
<Some_Person> hatake_kakashi: I'm not a newbie to ubuntu (been using it since 5.10) so I could certainly do whatever the process involves. I would like someone to walk me though it
<hatake_kakashi> Some_Person, well... for starters you'll need to reinstall grub, and then you need to get the kernels, init stuff reinstalled
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  its your system.. Ive no idea what your flash drive is. :)
<EMABrad> Dr_Willis: Thanks for you help.
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: the drive is sdc, yes
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  see what sudo fdisk -l says
<EMABrad> Dr_Willis: your
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  looks like it then :)
<grumbly> kareeser: i dont think it's placebo... though I won't know for certain until I reboot
<Dr_Willis> EMABrad:  take care :P
<hatake_kakashi> Some_Person, not saying you're a newbie but I don't like to dog you through step by step
<paket> hatake mplayer gives FATAL ERROR
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: but it is defaulting to installing grub there.  I got the impression from you that people were missing this step - but I didn't have to change anything
<grumbly> but I never got docky to scroll at all on hiding
<hatake_kakashi> paket, pastebin the output of mplayer in full
<kareeser> grumbly: glxgears it? not necessarily the best of benchmarks... but works in a pinch
<Some_Person> hatake_kakashi: "dog" me?
<paket> how?
<hatake_kakashi> Some_Person, walking you in other words
<hatake_kakashi> !pastebin | paket
<ubottu> paket: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<grumbly> hah! I JUST found a newer microcode
<randomusr> no blue ray for me
<hatake_kakashi> copy and paste the logs into pastebin
<paket> well i cant
<paket> there isn't anything to paste
<Some_Person> hatake_kakashi: Since you seem to be the only one here who even knows what I need to do, could you make me a list of commands at least?
<randomusr> can't support a technology that's already broken and controlling
<Dr_Willis> randomusr:  and costs more $$$
<hatake_kakashi> paket, pastebin the output of mplayer leading up to fatal error
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: Failed to initialize audio driver 'sdl:aalib'
<mobidroid> I see lots of crap on msg lvl to max
<randomusr> i don't mind paying for something as long as it works and makes sense for what i'm trying to do
<hatake_kakashi> Some_Person, not that I'm familiar with it, but you need to install grub, so something like grub-install but in ubuntu I think there's dpkg-configure or something which may ease the process
<paket> hatake there is nothing i can do i just run mp3 file - it doesn play, popup says "fatal error"
<hatake_kakashi> paket, smplayer? open up the place where it will show you mplayer log
<paket> also "[OpenAl] Could not open devide"
<mobidroid> http://www.pastebin.com/m540e6dfc
<Some_Person> hatake_kakashi: I doubt dpkg-configure would help me when I'm booted to a live cd
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: http://www.pastebin.com/m540e6dfc
<randomusr> 3d effects will make a guy throw up on a 52 inch
<randomusr> jebus
<hatake_kakashi> Some_Person, ahh you're using livecd, well you'll need to chroot into the environment first
<mobidroid> i guess i launch mplayer without specifying the right audio output!?
<paket> it has no smplayer only mplayer
<Some_Person> hatake_kakashi: ok, I've done that
<hatake_kakashi> Some_Person, you'll need to mount all your normal setup, and then chroot into it with proc, sysfs and stuff mounted
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: one other thing - why do you advise ext2 rather than 3 or 4?
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  journeling fileysstems can wear out a usb drive faster from wht i hear.
<Some_Person> hatake_kakashi: All of that is on the same partition, so done.
<hatake_kakashi> Some_Person, then I'd seeing if there's something like dpkg-configure
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  ext4 is not readable by windows tools last i checked either
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks
<archboxman> hello does anyone now how to split screen in irssi???
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: Your karma is going up like hell helping so many user at the same time hehehe
<Some_Person> hatake_kakashi: What package is GRUB1 in Karmic?
<Dr_Willis> archboxman:  ive seen it explained in seeral irssi tutorials online.
<mobidroid> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<paket> hatake ok smplayer plays the file but still no sound
<coz_> dooglus,  I agree.. i have tried a few that claimed they could access ext4  from windows but all failed so far
<randomusr> Dr_Willis, is there no installable filesystem driver for ext4 on win crap
<Dr_Willis> archboxman:  i use weechat now a days
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, even worse I need to reboot, on liveusb I accidentally unplugged it, so its spewing errors and I can't open anything else really
<archboxman> Dr_Willis: tried a few cant figure out the nicklist split window
<hatake_kakashi> Some_Person, afaik in Karmic they've started using GRUB2
<Dr_Willis> randomusr:  the tools i use int he past dont support ext4. ive not tried them lately
<archboxman> Dr_Willis: I see not going for weechat like irssi
<Dr_Willis> archboxman:  I normally hide the nicklist
<Some_Person> hatake_kakashi: Not if you upgrade from Jaunty
<Dr_Willis> archboxman:  i use weechat. :)
<zulfi> dose anyone know how to view you computers wireless adapter?
<hatake_kakashi> Some_Person, ahh upgrade, well that's even more messy
<Dr_Willis> nicklist isent too helpfull in a channel with 3000 people
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: ok no prob
<coz_> Some_Person,  no grub legacy when you upgrade
<vaibhav-klescet> #Join linux-belgaum
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, think I'll reboot, brb
<archboxman> Dr_Willis: I got notify to work in irssi so messages show up in other screens if I'm searching firefox or so on
<Yeik> Hello everybody
<coz_> Some_Person,  I mean yes  ...grub legacy when you upgrade...
<randomusr> later ubuntu linux users
<Dr_Willis> archboxman:  you could proberly do the same with weechat. but I dont like popups like that :)
<ZykoticK9> zulfi, "lspci | grep Ethernet"
<Some_Person> coz_: How can I reinstall GRUB Legacy from the Live CD?
<coz_> Some_Person,  that should be hard  hold on I think I have a paper for that
<Some_Person> coz_: Karmic CD that is
<hunt> Some_Person: Do you have a reason not to install grub2?
<Some_Person> hunt: Yes, I do
<archboxman> Dr_Willis: better then having missed a message :), it is not that bad ..
<hunt> Some_Person: and that is?
<archboxman> lspci -nnk is better
<Dr_Willis> archboxman:  in here they just spamm it 100 times to me anyway :P
<coz_> Some_Person,   it should work but I havent tried it but take a look at this   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/REINSTALL%20GRUB
<Gryllida> Some_Person: i wonder why you're not installing grub2
<Some_Person> hunt: It is not possible to create an external file that can be fed to the Windows bootloader with GRUB2
<Some_Person> coz_: And this will reinstall GRUB 1?
<grumbly> hmmmm
<coz_> Some_Person,   it should yes
<scribawf> Have a Acer Laptop with Virus and can't get to CMOS has unknown P/w to change boot order, can I pull HD and install linux on HD and put back into LT?
<Yeik> is there a way to install rsync when you dont have root priviliges? maybe just per user?
<archboxman> Dr_Willis: magnifies your chat .... I'm getting old 36 eye sight start to go bad in my family around 36 to 45 and the next thing you now your wearing bifocals an inch thick
<Dr_Willis> boot live cd, chroot into system. install grub1 stuff.. of course ya could do this by booting uysing grub2 the first time...
<hunt> Some_Person: why don't you just do sudo apt-get install grub?
<Some_Person> sudo: grub: command not found
<hunt> grub2 package is grub-pc
<Some_Person> hunt: That installs GRUB 2
<hunt> Some_Person: no it doesnt
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: I got pulse semi working... lots of error but I dont see any mute
<Some_Person> hunt: Oh, is 'grub' GRUB 1?
<hunt> Some_Person: take a look at this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/grub
<DaemonFC> Someone bring me up to speed a little on KMS. Does this stop all of X from running as root or just most of it?
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, hmm lots of what sort of error?
<paket> sound doesnt work shit
<paket> whatta f
<hunt> Some_Person: actually I meant this http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/grub but it is the same
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: Invalid state when playing with the sound sliders
<paket> only beeep
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: or Connection failed: Connection terminated
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, dunno, I'd try temporarily killing pulseaudio, and getting mplayer/smplayer to use alsa
<mobidroid> pulseaudio seem pretty stable heheh
<Some_Person> hunt: I should run it with my screwed up install chrooted?
<hunt> Some_Person: well, thats what I would say...
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions when i /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<Some_Person> hunt: Except the chrooted envronment can't seem to access the internet, so it can't download the grub package to reinstall it
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, ok so you stopped pulseaudio, check to see if pulseaudio is still running in the background
<oonh> question: firefox and pidgin stopped working. the windows are unresponsive. replacing .mozilla doesn't seem to affect it.
<Some_Person> hunt: I guess I could manually download it and reinstall it with dpkg?
<mobidroid> 1000      4620     1  0 00:47 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<hatake_kakashi> Some_Person, whilst in live mode, connect to internet
<mobidroid> kill -9 4620 ?
<Some_Person> hatake_kakashi: I'm talking to you from the live CD
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, its still running, no just do kill `pidof pulseaudio`
<Gryllida> oonh, did you try to reboot? what did it happen after?
<oonh> Gryllida: the behavior persists after reboots
<hatake_kakashi> Some_Person, yes I know but chroot wouldn't care if you had internet connection or not, if you're using live mode, other terminals/consoles are still attached to livecd mode, from there I'd connect up to the network/internet
<Yeik> question: is there a way to install rsync when you dont have root priviliges? maybe just per user?
<hohoho> anyone used tinycore linux? :)
<hatake_kakashi> !OT | hohoho
<ubottu> hohoho: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gryllida> oonh, did you try to uninstall these two applications? and to install them again?
<hunt> Some_Person: try copying your /etc/resolve.conf
<hohoho> ok,ubottu.ok
<Dr_Willis> hohoho:  it works very well for me when i use it.
<oonh> Gryllida: no, because they work fine when I'm logged in as a different user
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: the beast is unkillable!
<Gryllida> oonh, what did you do for them to stop working? i mean if you create a new user, they will work fine, but if you do some action X, they stop working. can you remember what X was?
<paket> i am sorry to interrupt but i still have no sound
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: it start a new thread after each kill
<oonh> Gryllida: no. no changes whatsoever
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, it might be started by some init process, pstree can show it I think
<Gryllida> oonh, create a new user. will new user have the problem?
<mobidroid> pulseaudio─┬─gconf-helper
<oonh> Gryllida: probably not
<mobidroid>            └─2*[{pulseaudio}]
<oonh> Gryllida: I'll try installing/uninstalling firefox,
<Gryllida> oonh, you know where to start Firefox Safe Mode on Ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, seems like the parent process needs to be killed
<Gryllida> oonh, no, not
<alabd> hello how to exctract  .7z
<Gryllida> oonh, not uninstall Firefox
<mobidroid> which is gconf-helper?
<hatake_kakashi> !7zip | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<hohoho> alabd, install a 7zip software.
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, no idea, probably gnome config helper
<Gryllida> oonh, find Firefox Safe Mode menu somewhere
<supremearyal> Gryllida, firefox --safe-mode
<Some_Person> Anyway, I think I'll just deal with grub later
<mobidroid> the parent of pulseaudio: <hatake_kakashi>
<mobidroid> oups
<oonh> Gryllida: I run openbox
<Gryllida> oonh,  firefox --safe-mode
<mobidroid> init
<Some_Person> How do I get the vmlinuz and the initrd back?
<Gryllida> oonh, path/to/firefox.exe --safe-mode
<hunt> Some_Person: same way, reinstall the kernel
<oonh> Gryllida: same problem
<Some_Person> hunt: which package?
<paket> hatake, here is paste "~]$ kmplayer
<paket> kphononplayer -cb :1.81/master_0
<hunt> Some_Person: I guess linux-image-generic
<oonh> Gryllida: firefox safe mode does not work and has the same failure mode as running firefox
<hatake_kakashi> Some_Person, linux-kernel*
<Some_Person> hatake_kakashi: Isn't that a metapackage?
<Gryllida> oonh, create a new user and delete this one. this one is defective. me know why? no. or just hang on, maybe somebody will help you. me is not Ubuntu user yet. you can also try irc://moznet/firefox
<hunt> Some_Person: yes it is
<paket> help me sound enable!!! please
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: ill reboot maybe it will sort thing off... (old windows habit i know :) )
<oonh> Gryllida: this is the user that I've been using for months, and I can't easily just delete it
<alabd> hatake_kakashi: file-roller can not open .7z
<hatake_kakashi> Some_Person, yes, so?
<paket> soundenable
<alabd> hohoho: thanks what name?
<Gryllida> paket, where you have no sound? what is the app / place?
<hatake_kakashi> mobidroid, hmm ok
<hatake_kakashi> alabd, did you check the link as well?
<mobidroid> paket: you got your sound working?
<paket> np
<paket> i mean NO
<Some_Person> hatake_kakashi: So wouldn't reinstalling with apt-get do nothing
<paket> smplayer plays the file but NO SOUND
<Gryllida> paket, where no sound where?
<paket> no sound at all
<hatake_kakashi> Some_Person, well you could remove first then install, no?
<Gryllida> paket, i saw your word "smplayer "
<IdleOne> !sound | paket
<ubottu> paket: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hatake_kakashi> Gryllida, that was kmplayer
<hunt> Some_Person: yes, do autoremove --purge and then install it again
<IdleOne> Gryllida: it is best for you to install ubuntu before you try to help others with it
<paket> ok i tried different players - no sound...no sound on kde start up, no sound in multimedia settings...although the drivers are present
<Some_Person> hunt: But that will remove everything that depends on the kernel!
<satya_kle> hi
<Gryllida> paket, does your computer have /any/ sounds?
<paket> beep
<Gryllida> paket, beep when?
<satya_kle> papuwaaaaaaaaa i'm back
<hunt> Some_Person: try it, you will be prompted to accept it
<paket> used to have some sounds, not on this os
<satya_kle> hi vo vooooooooooo................
<Gryllida> !ask | satya_kle
<ubottu> satya_kle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<paket> where arrow
<hunt> Some_Person: so you can still decline if something of value should be removed
<paket> arrow left before typing a message e.g.
<paket> soooo
<Yeik> Wow, so busy in here
<Gryllida> paket. this is not a player problem. this is driver problem. what laptop model do you have?
<Dr_Willis> Yeik:  and its a slow day
<Yeik> really dr_willis?
<Yeik> ouch!
<Dr_Willis> Yeik:  come in on a day when a new relese comes out.
<paket> aher asbirr uno
 * Yeik has been able to handle almost all of his linux needs himself.
<Dr_Willis> Yeik:  seen 3000+ in here
<Yeik> lol dr_willis thats nuts!
<paket> aher one
<Dr_Willis> Yeik:  yep. and most of them are asking the same common top 10 faq's :)
<Yeik> dr_willis, think you might be able to help me with my question? not really about ubuntu itself.
<paket> acer aspire first
<Gryllida> paket, is it "aher asbirr one"? me doesn't understand completely :)
<xfact> Do I really need to install Fire starter Firewall to make my Ubuntu secure?
 * Yeik nods
<paket> acer aspire one (was kidding)
<Yeik> some people don't like to RTFM
<arvind_khadri> xfact, no not really, you can configure iptables
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  thats just a front end.  i dont use a friewall at all
<Gheddy_Zarc> Yeik have you got a broadband mobile usb modem to work ?
<Gryllida> paket, I see your words "acer aspire one"
<paket> acer aspire one is true naming for the netball
<paket> yeah
<Yeik> Gheddy_Zarc, you mean like a verizon USB card?
<Yeik> i never tried.
<grumbly> I remember how to make an rc script... anyone know how to do so for microcode_ctl
<timido8> hola hay alguna mujer
<xfact> How is the default settings of iptables? Is not that enough or I have configure it?
<Some_Person> None of these things are recreating anything in /boot
<hatake_kakashi> !es | timido8
<ubottu> timido8: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Gheddy_Zarc> yes yeik Im trying get a hauwei to work
<Gryllida> paket, acer aspire 1LLL### ? your model isn't full
<paket> not sure
<xfact> I do not want to edit those settings, which I do not know...
<godfather> #linux-belgaum
<Yeik> Gheddy_Zarc, I haven't.. i haven't had much chance to play with those cards outside of windows... and usually they require software in windows to work... which comes from Verizon... which I don't believe makes a version for *nix
<xfact> Can I depend on default iptables settings?
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: Fruitless :(
<xfact> :(
<Yeik> Dr_Willis maybe I should come just to see on a release day.
<arvind_khadri> xfact, by default iptables has no setings
<Gheddy_Zarc> Ive googled it yeik there is a zillion posts about the issue now my 3 ubuntu machines all have broken dependencies in various places lol,,
<arvind_khadri> !iptables | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<mobidroid> hatake_kakashi: the pulse audio selection device is not loading is that normal?!
<Yeik> Gheddy_Zarc ouch. I know just trying to connect to my verizon phone with ubuntu properly is a major PITA
<hunt> Some_Person: did you reinstall the kernel?
<Joundill> Hey guys, I need some help.
<paket> it is G5
<paket> maybe yes 110
<paket> ll
<Gryllida> paket, I think you should try to contact your machine's manufacturer or wait for an answer here. I don't seem to be able to find a solution.
<paket> it has some realtek drivers i updated from the web, it seems to no work
<paket> just beeping
<FloodBot2> paket: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paket> 1LLLXGZ5 the model is
<Gheddy_Zarc> yeah I know yeik I had to load an old box with  xp just to get back in here lol its a p3 and runs like a dead fish uphill
<Joundill> I'm trying to create a bash script...
<Yeik> Gheddy_Zarc p3? why not junk it?
<paket> 1L
<paket> no sound only beepings
<paket> after updating drivers
<Some_Person> ok, i think i've got it
<grumbly> anyone know where i migt find some info on making an upstart script for microcode_ctl
<grumbly> ?
<Joundill> I'm trying to make a bash script to take an mp3 file, with the song name of the mp3 file, look that name up on a database and modify the mp3 info to include the album and artist's names.
<mobidroid> Anyone here have the Creative SB Live card working without worshiping satan?
<Gryllida> paket, you know a place where you got drivers? at official realtek website?
<paket> so how to make sound work??????
<paket> yea
<paket> official
<paket> yes
<paket> realtec dat come
<Gryllida> paket, are you sure that you know your speakers' model # right?
<paket> speakers model no
<Gheddy_Zarc> I dont want to unistall ubuntu of the other boxes eh, yeik, they have a lot of apps on them I still use and without synaptic cant get em back, I just use this old xp box to get on the web,, trying to get the usb hauwei modem goin still, I think I will get it in the end, some pp are reporting success in both 9.04 and 9.10 its just difficult to decipher the instructions
<Gryllida> paket, there must be 1000 realter drivers for sound. The point is in choosing the right one - by its model #.
<Gryllida> *realtek
<Some_Person> THANK YOU!!!
<Some_Person> I'm talking to you from my Linux installation now
<paket> how to get speaker model number
<Yeik> Gheddy_Zarc, have you tried a live cd? I have noticed sometimes Knoppix works with odd hardware until you install it.
<Gryllida> paket, when you bought your computer you must have mad some manual...
<hunt> Some_Person: yw
<pilotbubbles> hmmm
<paket> manual yes
<Gheddy_Zarc> mm the ubuntu boxes are all dual core intel dells eh,, not really uncommon they run a hundred times the speed of this box of old junk,, I dont want to corupt them with windows tho
<paket> ve got it
<a514> Hi How do i install a nvidia kernel module for a ppa mainline kernel?
<Yeik> Gheddy_Zarc exactly what kind of usb modem? is it a verizon or another brand?
<Gheddy_Zarc> hauwei K3765 yeik
<paket> gryllida, speaker number
<paket> 743995CK
<pilotbubbles> a514, boot up synaptic type in 'nvidia'
<Gryllida> paket, we are going to find it at realtek website
<Yeik> Gheddy_Zarc, you know what you could try temporarily? a vm on your box, passthrough the usb and install it there, share the network out
<Gheddy_Zarc> there is a series of steps to get em working eh yeik
<Gheddy_Zarc> its all on betavine site yeik
<a514> Hi i installed a ppa mainline kernel? it fails when auto making a nvidia module!!
<a514> pilotb i have it open
<grumbly> nm found it
<mobidroid> Hello I'm trying to simply make my SB Live! EMU10k1 Analog Mono work...Is there a god to worship in order to make this happen?
<paket> ok let's try it
<mobidroid> or SB Live! EMU10k1 Analog Stereo
<tweiseman> HI IM USING NETWORK MANAGER AND IT HAS MY WIRELESS NETWORK DETECTED BUT WHEN I GO TO CONNECT TO IT, IT RUNS THE WHEEL FOR A WHILE AND ENDS UP SAYING THAT IT ISNT CONNECTING
<mobidroid> whatever
<Gheddy_Zarc> run a  virtual machine eh yeik ?
<mobidroid> tweiseman stop yelling
<mobidroid> :
<Gheddy_Zarc> yeah I have ethernet and a hub to rest of the boxes
<tweiseman> soryy was caps lock on?
<Gryllida> !shout | tweiseman
<ubottu> tweiseman: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tweiseman> sorry!!!
<coz_> tweiseman,  you can set caps lock as anothe ctrl key
<Some_Person> hunt: If you're curious, here's what I did: (1). removed grub-pc in the live environment and installed grub. (2). grub-install. (3). chrooted into the live environment, linking resolv.conf in the process. (4). sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.31-19-generic
<frontendloader> whats the name of the default file browser so I can kill it?
<Some_Person> That fixed everything, and even generated the grub menu
<Gheddy_Zarc> one funny thing happende tho yeik eh funny weird I meana eh
<mobidroid> Is there a linux distribution that support creative labs sound card? Like mandriva or else ???
<coz_> frontendloader,  nautilus?
<Yeik> whats that Gheddy_Zarc
<coz_> Some_Person,  which fixed it?
<hunt> Some_Person: great
<frontendloader> blagh still hung
<Some_Person> coz_: See my last message to hunt
<xjonex> msg nickserv identify puppu
<coz_> Some_Person,  very cool :)
<Gheddy_Zarc> I tried to join the Betavine forums,, still an active forum for my ISP and linux issues eh,, tried with 3 different emails and couldnt get it to respond so I couldnt jooin the forums and log a post eh,, very annoying
<a514> has anyone ever installed a ppa mainline kernel? 2.6.33
<Gryllida> paket, it is "AC'97 Audio Codecs" or "High Definition Audio Codecs"?
<Gryllida> mobidroid, try asking this at #linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<paket> i install AC'97 before - there is 4.06 version
<Gryllida> paket, was there an OS which had sound with your laptop?
<mobidroid> Gryllida: yeah... well looking at this i think i'm not ready for the linux experience :(
<Gryllida> paket, no, no, ready :)
<Gheddy_Zarc> hey I know 8.04 isnt uspported anymore but is it still possible to download it somewahere  I hear it works with mobile stuff straiaght up eh
<mobidroid> I'll rejoin the M$ kingdom
<paket> it brought me to kde start up sound failure message like "HDA Intel IC7 ...removed"
<Gryllida> paket, just look into the other OS: was it really AC97?
<mobidroid> cya all thx for the help
<jpapertowel> how can I make links in /dev stay after reboot?
<paket> well i tried AC97 so far...maybe i was wrong...
<Gryllida> 97, 1997?
<Gryllida> :)
<Gheddy_Zarc> lol seems it is found it
<Gheddy_Zarc> lol 5hrs to download an image omg
<MrAlexandro> any way to make grub look prettier?
<paket> gryllida...ok i ll try 5.14rc (which is HDA)
<seanbrystone> hey it could be worse, could be you'd have to download Suse's 15 million dvd's
<Gryllida> paket, me know not what it was. maybe you can find more datailt about speaker's type in the manual :)
<Gryllida> paket, is that HDA at http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false ?
<paket> yeah it seems so
<Gryllida> paket, I think it needs a reboot and you will be gone from IRC for several minutes. Good luck!
<paket> allrite ty
<archboxman> Dr_Willis: well I tried irssi with split screen seems it don't run inside of gnome-terminal :( sucks to be me
<MrAlexandro> i can not install ubuntu 9.10 from cd. nothing happens when i hit enter. it wont react
<magn3ts> How do I get a list of my most recently installed applications?
<pilotbubbles> thats an easy one, select "test media", if it fails burn another copy
<kinja-sheep> magn3ts: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep installed
<pilotbubbles> most recent applications : open synaptic and look deeply at the "origins" tab on the left
<pilotbubbles> select local
<aprilhare> hey. every time I start up my machine, the sound is muted. - how do i force no mute on start?
<MrAlexandro> pilotbubbles: cant test media. enter will not work on the menu. will try to burn it again. this is second disc
<pilotbubbles> sucks might want to make sure your firmwares are up to date
<jiohdi> aprilhare, laptop?
<tweiseman> hi, i try to connect to an available wireless network on network manager and it tells me "wirleless network is disconnected"
<aprilhare> jiohdi: desktop
<jiohdi> aprilhare: before 9.10 I had that all the time on my laptop, not any more
<pilotbubbles> tweismann find out your chipset
<aprilhare> well i'm running 9.10 x64
<tweiseman> atheros mini pci wifi card
<pilotbubbles> you need to know specifically
<tweiseman> should i run lshw?
<pilotbubbles> there are multiple drivers for atheros chipsets in all likelihood
<magn3ts> kinja-sheep, thank you.
<shawncm217> Firefox is operating terribly. It loads page very slowly, if at all. Once loaded, pages are very quirky. For instance, I can not get logged in to Slashdot.
<Gheddy_Zarc> hey anyone know the mint irc chat sevrer ?
<Gryllida> shawncm217, irc://moznet/firefox
<tweiseman> atheros AR5001X+wireless network adapter and the driver is ath5k
<rob_p> Gheddy_Zarc: A google search turned up this:  http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=22
<tweiseman> hi, i try to connect to an available wireless network on network manager and it tells me "wirleless network is disconnected"
<shawncm217> Gryllida: Could this not be specific to Firefox on Ubuntu, especially since Firefox on Ubuntu is custom?
<user32> Hi all
<tweiseman> my chipset is atheros AR5001X+network network adapter and my driver is ath5k
<MrAlexandro> i just tried my 3rd disc(this time a dvd) i have had no problem installing ubuntu on my laptop before. but now it wont leave the setup screen. i can move down up left and right. i just cant hit enter on any of the main items. any ideas?
<user32> where's the arabic room? please !!??
<Myrtti> Gryllida: those links won't work for everyone,  not every irc client understands that markup
<archboxman> tweiseman: have the same chipset :) works great
<Myrtti> !arabic | user32
<ubottu> user32: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<user32> ops,, thank you
<tweiseman> pilot bubbles_:  my chipset is atheros AR5001X+network network adapter and my driver is ath5k
<shawncm217> Gryllida: Firefox on Windows is having none of the same issues. It's must be Firefox on Ubuntu specific.
<tweiseman> hi, i try to connect to an available wireless network on network manager and it tells me "wirleless network is disconnected"
<Gryllida> shawncm217, sorry.
<nikhil_> in synaptic is there a way to check what packages have been downloaded but not installed?
<tweiseman> my chipset is atheros AR5001x+wirless netwoork adapter and my driver is ath5k
<DaemonFC> shadenzo, Firefox is a Windows program, just look at how sad it was on Linux before Debian fixed it up
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu is so cool man
<grndslm> nikhil_, look in /var/cache/apt ???
<linuxuz3r> even though im getting hacked
<grndslm> doesn't tell you which ones "aren't installed" tho
<linuxuz3r> lol
<nikhil_> grndslm: thanks
<nikhil_> grndslm: there are lots of packages there some of which are installed
<nikhil_> grndslm: i need non installed but downloaded only
<grndslm> nikhil_, right.... dunno about that then
<linuxuz3r> what port is empathy
<grndslm> could only point you in some direction
<nikhil_> grndslm: thanks for the info anyways
<shawncm217> DaemonFC: Would you suggest something other than Firefox?
<nikhil_> grndslm: yeah twas useful
<DaemonFC> Plenty of stuff out there. There's Opera. I use that a lot
<N-S> Good morning. How do I force X to use a different display mode, while it is still running? Or, maybe simpler, how do I restart X with a mode that works? I accidentally changed the mode to one that my TV refused to display :-(
<user32> hi guyz, i need to download program, any site please ?
<shawncm217> DaemonFC: LOL. That's a good one, but seriously... any suggestions?
<DaemonFC> Opera is the only other one that can stop crap from being loaded instead of just hiding it, I think
<grndslm> nikhil_, just outta curiosity, what are you trying to do?  i'm trying to do something perhaps similar where all packages are downloaded daily, but not installed until GDM loads
<grndslm> similar to how Win7 works
<grndslm> that's a pretty nice feature they got there x_0
<madjoe> is there any possible way to use separate wallpapers for each virtual desktop, without losing my icons on desktop (nautilus)
<nikhil_> grndslm: i wish i knew that much :P lol i just gave up MS so im navigating my way through understanding how all this works before trying anything major like that :)
<user32> guys where's the system files in Ubuntu ?
<user32> like shell32.dll
<grndslm> yea, win7 is the first MS os that i like, mainly because they're adopting many OSS fundamentals, ideals
<kinja-sheep> !file | user32
<ubottu> user32: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<grndslm> user32, like in the /lib/ folder??
<MrAlexandro> pilotbubbles: i have it at the lowest. and my del xps has its newst bios flashed. but thanks:=
<dsnyders> HI all!  I recently upgraded to Jaunty, and now my kpovmodler windows are showing objects twice.
<shawncm217> Could I bother someone else to go to Slashdot using Firefox 3.5.8 on Ubuntu 9.10 and attempt to login? Let me know how it goes?
<alberto> user 32: in the 'sys' directory.
<MrAlexandro> pilotbubbles: i will try to make a usb stick installation tomorrow:)
<user32> i don't know, i'll see this site ..
<user32> thankx
<nikhil_> grndslm: what actually happned is my net died during install via synaptic and i didnt complete install so trying to figure out what i wanted to install :P
<grndslm> nikhil_:  pretty sure that if you just resume the command you had last, it'll pick up where it left off
<nikhil_> i shut down since then
<nikhil_> well more like, resume from hibernation failed
<nikhil_> ^^ grndslm
<grndslm> whether that's an "aptitude update; aptitude upgrade" or "aptitude install mythtv"
<grndslm> it should still recover
<grndslm> even after a failed hibernation
<grndslm> if it downloaded half the necessary files, it will skip that and resume the remaining files... then install after completion of that
<nikhil_> grndslm: ah, aptitude update
<madjoe> How to use separate wallpapers for each virtual desktop, without losing my icons on desktop (nautilus)???
<grndslm> i use aptitude.... it seems to have better dependency resolution than apt-get... plus i hate having to remember "apt-cache search" to search, when i can just aptitude search
<grndslm> many benefits to aptitude, IMHO
<mneptok> grndslm: that's what "alias" is for
<grndslm> mneptok:  the benefits go a lot deeper than just typing the command
<mneptok> grndslm: i'll stick with apt-get. ATM, it gets more attention from Ubuntu core devs.
<grndslm> people have issues all the time where apt-get remove doesn't solve their problem, whereas aptitude purge will solve it
<ardchoille> grndslm: alias appsearch='apt-cache search'  ;)
<mneptok> grndslm: maybe they should try "apt-get purge" then
<kinja-sheep> grndslm: You can't do "apt-get install pidgin<tab><tab>" in aptitude.
<nikhil_> grndslm: i didnt know that dependency failure was even possible with apt
<grndslm> kinja-sheep, uh... yes you can
<nikhil_> grndslm: i tried using suse when switching from ubuntu to kubuntu...yast is a disgusting mess. it really frustrated me.
<grndslm> even still... the only benefit i've heard for apt-get is that the errors are better suited for n00bs or something like that... but aptitude output seems great for me
<nikhil_> grndslm: i am a noob :)
<kinja-sheep> grndslm: Oh wow. That is right. I wasn't capable of doing this in the past.
<grndslm> nikhil_, not dependency failure... but dependency "confusion"
<nikhil_> grndslm: example?
<user32> lol me too "noob"
<grndslm> nikhil_, basically... if you install something in apt-get with 50 dependencies, i don't believe all of those dependencies will be removed with apt-get...
<grndslm> whereas they will with aptitude
<user32> how to change my disk titles ?? I mean my date disk ??
<nikhil_> ah
<ardchoille> grndslm: alias purgeme='sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove'  ;)
<ardchoille> grndslm: I ben doing this for a while :)
<grndslm> nikhil_, and there are issues where you want to install two packages, but each of them require the same "dependent file" with different versions
<grndslm> ardchoille, well... aptitude does the damn thing with no help from me  :D
<nikhil_> grndslm: this is unresolvable right?
<grndslm> what is "this"?
<grndslm> my example?  of dependencies with different versions??
<dsnyders> When I was using another distro, there was a website that had "fixes" for all the common issues like codecs, etc.  Is there a "finishing" website for ubuntu for adding repositories and such?
<grndslm> it's resolvable, but it's time consuming, of course
<ardchoille> grndslm: ok, we get it.. you like aptitude. I'm glad you found something that works for you :)
<user32> how to change my disk titles ?? I mean my date disk ??
<kinja-sheep> dsnyders: !codecs + !ppa ?
<nikhil_> grndslm: yeah this is your example. ardchoille im just un-noobifying :P
<grndslm> ardchoille, right... it works out of the box... if apt-get did that with a simple "install" or "purge" switch, then i'd use it too
<dsnyders> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<user32> i need to change my media disk
<kinja-sheep> dsnyders: You also can do "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-dogfish/ppa" or such.
<trincle> clear
<kinja-sheep> user32: Maybe this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<user32> OK
<dsnyders> kinja-sheep, I'm looking a site that has stuff like that.
<ardchoille> Depp: What's up with the three different nicks?
<Luke__> hey im back  i went and bought a new gateway and im still having problems
<Luke__> i can get into Ubuntu and log in but cant see anything
<dsnyders> Why does removing kpovmodeler remove gnome-core?
<paket> fuck still no sound
<ardchoille> !language | paket
<ubottu> paket: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Luke__> no video
<paket> no sound
<paket> no sound Look
<paket> only Veidio
<TimM83> Hey I hate to get on here and bug people but I need some help..im kind of new at this
<dsnyders> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TimM83> How can I get my wireless to work on linux
<mneptok> TimM83: this is the official Ubuntu support IRC channel. anyone "bothered" by support questions is clearly lost. ;)
<paket> ok i got drivers from realtek, none of the packages installed completely though player plays the music, equalizer is active, but no actual sound is present...what can it be???
<mneptok> TimM83: who makes the wireless chipset?
<TimM83> let me check real quick
<paket> no sound
<paket> just beeps
<paket> kind
<paket> a
<FloodBot2> paket: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mneptok> TimM83: have you checked System > Admin > Hardware drivers to see if there's some restricted driver for your wireless?
<paket> kinda beeps mneptok
<mneptok> paket: yes?
<TimM83> whats the command to see your chipset,in linux
<TimM83> i keep thinking iwconfig
<jaem> I was reading through the man page on man-db, and came across the --no-stray-cats switch.  It wasn't very descriptive, and Google didn't help much either.  Is it just another inside joke, or is it a serious feature with an odd name? :S
<mneptok> TimM83: lspci -vvv
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Anyone know what's causing this? http://imagebin.org/85792
<mneptok> TimM83: assuming the wireless is on the PCI bus
<jaem> TimM83, lsusb is the roughly-equivalent command for USB devices
<jaem> but mneptok's suggestion is probably what you want in this case
<skrite> hey all, i am having trouble with a computer that is freezing up. When it happens, the mouse will move, but keyboard and mouse click are dead.
<TimM83> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 6000 Series (rev 35)
<TimM83> does that sound right?
<mneptok> TimM83: indeed
<jaem> skrite, *buntu version? Any odd hardware?  What were you doing at the time?
<TimM83> I should probably mention im running backtrack not ubuntu
<dsnyders> Is it an nvidia issue?
<mneptok> TimM83: so boot off an Ubuntu LiveCD and see if wireless works there.
<skrite> jaem, it is a dell desktop computer Ubuntu 9.10  and what i am doing at the time of freeze is random.  sometimes even when i am logging in
<TimM83> ill have to dig out my live cd somewhere
<millertimek1a2m3> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mneptok> TimM83: this is #ubuntu. it would be nice to know that the issue affects this distro. ;)
<TimM83> true lol
<mneptok> dsnyders: try disabling Compiz and see if that's getting in the way.
<TimM83> isnt backtrack based off ubuntu though?
<millertimek1a2m3> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<millertimek1a2m3> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<darolu_> I think backtrack is based on slackware
<jaem> skrite, so your cursor moves, but no mouse or keyboard events are getting through? Hmm... which brand of video card do you have?
<idespinner> TimM83, pretty sure backtrack was slackware....
<coreyman> Why is ubuntu install telling us that FAT32 isn't a unix file system and we can't put /home on it? Workarounds?
<mneptok> TimM83: i'm "based off my mother" but i still get arrested using the women's bathroom.
<TimM83> okay see...told you i was new
<jaem> darolu_, IIRC, they wswitched base distros for the most recent version
<skrite> Not sure, it's on board video
<skrite> not a seperate card
<jaem> coreyman, it doesn't support some features needed for things in your .folders
<jaem> such as symlinks, IIRC
<jaem> putting /home on FAT is a bad idea
<coreyman> jaem its to share between windows OS
<dsnyders> mneptok, okay...  How do I disable Compiz?
<jaem> coreyman, you can, however, do something like Nokia's Maemo OS does, and mount something like /home/user/MyDocs as a FAT partition, while making /home/user something Linux-friendly
<jaem> that's probably your best bet for simplicity's sake
<coreyman> jaem why would i have a symlink in /home
<Lint01> jaem: why would someone need sym/hard links in home folder?
<mneptok> dsnyders: System > Prefs > Appearance > Desktop effects
<mneptok> coreyman: SSH will break horribly.
<jaem> coreyman, that was a fairly arbitrary example, but in some cases, I believe various config files and such use features that are not supported by FAT
<coreyman> menptok these are desktop computers im not going to be SSH'ing
<darolu_> jaem: seems like you're correct, backtrack was based on Slax (which is based on slackware) and now is based on Ubuntu... weird move imo. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BackTrack
<mneptok> coreyman: SSH requires certain permissions for ~/.ssh and FAT32 has absolutely no concept of file permissions
<jaem> I have three symlinks in my ~/.kde directory
<jaem> mneptok, that's a better point - I missed that one :)
<jaem> darolu_, yeah, it does seem a bit odd
<mneptok> coreyman: i ssh from my desktop to remote servers every day.
<Vorondil> Hi all, I have a (hopefully quick) programing'y question.  I'm trying to use liburiparser in a C program.  I installed liburiparser1 and liburiparser-dev from universe, and banged out a simple example that gives me errors at link time.  http://www.pastebin.com/m6bef6c2f has relevant pastes.  Any pointers would be much appreciated. :)
<mneptok> coreyman: $HOME needs to be on a Unix-y filesystem with permissions. full stop.
<Lint01> mneptok: then again, who ever need permissions on the home folder?
<coreyman> mneptok ok well how would be sshing to remote servers have anything to do wtih what's in my HOME
<paket> no sound
<paket> how to fix the sound
<jaem> Vorondil, pointers?  Sure: 0xFF3187A4
<jaem> oh wait ;)
<jaem> I'll take a look see
<paket> it didnt work with drivers update from realtek...it says something is missing
<mneptok> coreyman: if your ~/.ssh is too permissive, connections will fail.
<Vorondil> jaem: hehe
<paket> both AC and HDA drivers didnt solved the problem
<mneptok> Lint01: please use <sarcasm> tags
<jaem> Vorondil, unless I'm blind (entirely possible), you haven't told the linker to link to the library you installed... no?
<dsnyders> mneptok, do I need to restart x to shut compiz off?
<mneptok> dsnyders: shouldn't have to, no. but you may have to restart that unhappy app.
<Lint01> mneptok: where did you saw sarcasm? I'm too old for playing spies and setting passwords and permissions on my computer
<coreyman> mneptok im just going to do a symlink to fat32 partition in home dir
<paket> wtf
<newb> How do i get the gui for Ubuntu Server running?
<jaem> coreyman, you don't need a symlink - just mount it as a subdirectory of /home/$user
<kop_> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kop_> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<mneptok> Lint01: i'd hazard a guess i'm a bit older than most in this channel, and i use passwords, permissions, and full disk encryption.
<jaem> does Ubuntu Server even come with X these days?  It's been some time since I used it
<darolu_> Lint01: usually each home/xxx directory belongs to its user; directories need 755 permissions, files usually have 644 permissions.
<iceroot> jaem: no
<jaem> iceroot, thought not
<jaem> newb, do you have X installed?
<mneptok> Lint01: you'll feel differently if the TSA ever confiscates your laptop.
<Myrtti> newb: have you installed one?
<Vorondil> jaem: I didn't think I had to.  Does it not work the same way as any system library?  As in, I can include stdio.h and get printf()?
<iceroot> newb: there is no x installed by default. if you need a gui, why using  server-edition? also you can install the gui
<jazz> has any one had a probelm with display? i shutdown my pc and went out when i just rebooted i only have two options for display huge and even bigger?!?!
<jaem> Vorondil, usually if the linker spits a bunch of "undefined reference" errors at you, that's the case
<jaem> Vorondil, it links in the stdlib automatically, but anything else needs to be specified
<Lint01> root user don't give a duck about permissions, and application exploits run under my uid
<jaem> use the switch -lfoo to link in libfoo (note that the "lib" prefix is omitted"
<jaem> and -L/custom/path if the lib is somewhere non-standard
<Lint01> mneptok: who're TSA?
<coreyman> jaem ok
<AlienDK> ARGH
<jaem> Lint01, the guys who confiscate you laptop at a US airport :)
<dsnyders> mneptok, No joy.  It's late here, so I'm going beddy-bye.  Thanks for the help though.
<mneptok> Lint01: i assume you're old enough to have heard of "google" ;)
<jaem> I forget what the acronym stands for
<jaem> mneptok, how old does one have to be?
<AlienDK> Transportation Security Administration
<jaem> I thought Google mandated implants at birth now?
<paket> how to solve the sound problem
<darolu_> Lint01: TSA can be a pain in the neck...
<jaem> AlienDK, right
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<AlienDK> go to helle ubottu
<AlienDK> '* hell
<jazz> anyone know of any display problems?
<dsnyders> AlienDK, ubottu is a chat script.
<AlienDK> I don't care
<kop_> Myrtti, killjoy
<jaem> dsnyders, yes, so /dev/null is the closest equivalent
<AlienDK> I feel weird
<jaem> Vorondil, did it work for you now?
<newb> Myrtti: Yes ive installed it after typing login and password nothing happens
<jaem> newb, X won't start by default
<jaem> I don't know how to get it to autostart in Ubuntu these days (with upstart), but you can start it manually pretty easily
<newb> Jaem: Nothing starts
<jaem> newb, my point exactly
<Lint01> can someone tell me why Ubuntu packages are gonna to install to /usr/local when you compile them?
<jaem> installing X doesn't make it start
<newb> after like 5 minutes it starts telling me its sending kill to apache
<Vorondil> jaem: Indeed!
<Vorondil> jaem: Thanks :)
<jaem> Vorondil, no problem, glad to help
<jaem> linker errors aren't usually the most enlightening
<paket> where can i drop konsole log?
<jazz> well then, good night all  im about to throw this into the river!
<Lint01> ping
<element__> hello
<element__> having a bluetooth issue with "element"?
<element__> anyone know how to enable bluetooth in element
<jazz> element__,  can you use a blue tooth head set in place of a mic for voice chats? i've always wondered but dont have a battery for my OLD school bluetooth earpiece.
<newb> anyone know how to setup wireless pcmcia card in ubuntu server?
<jazz> i still cannot figure out my display it was fine 3 hours ago but when i turnned on the pc since then its 800X600
<jazz> wots the ubuntu page to find if a video card is supported?!?!? im pulling my old nvidia out! thought the on board card would have been better than an old card!
<Myrtti> !hcl > jazz
<ubottu> jazz, please see my private message
<element__> jazz. i can't even figure out where the bluetooth settings are
<element__> just trying to get a mouse and keyboard recognized
<jazz> Myrtti, thanks
<jazz> element__,  well i dont remeber where i seen bluetooth but i then put in my usb blue tooth device and the icon lit up, but couldnt get the thing to work as a mic.
<darolu_> I installed Debian on a VM, it installed fine, I can run the VM, but when X starts the window (X resolution?) is larger than my monitor, I can't see the whole desktop, going fullscreen doesn't fix it; any ideas about how to solve it?
<element__> i wonder if its because i am testing it out on a live cd
<SnowmanX11> hi there
<jazz> lol darolu, i just turn on my pc after it being off for2 hours and  i have a 600X800 display only 2 options big and bigger
<jazz> element__,  hey that link i asked for i seen this, have no idea if it helps you or not
<darolu_> oh the irony!
<jazz> element__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsBluetoothUsbAdapters
<kbmaniac> is there a way to get a terminal from within nautilus ie open at the same location nautilus is open at ?
<SnowmanX11> I am looking for a help in regards to NTFS bad sectors. Can anybody to support me how to get rid of this sectors or safely copy the content to another HD?
<ryan___> Does ctrl alt backspace no longer work?
<darolu_> SnowmanX11: you can back up the hard drive with "dd"
<darolu_> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in karmic
<Slart> kbmaniac: there is a nautilus plugin.. searched in synaptic?
<ardchoille> !dontzap | ryan___
<ubottu> ryan___: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<kbmaniac> nope, will do, thanks
<darolu_> SnowmanX11: http://linux.die.net/man/1/dd
<Slart> !info nautilus-open-terminal | kbmaniac
<ubottu> kbmaniac: nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-1 (karmic), package size 46 kB, installed size 836 kB
<jazz> SnowmanX11,  bad sectors i was told about a month ago its a matter of time the hdd fails. use what ever time you have left  booting that bad hdd to back it up b4 youre ruined
<kbmaniac> cool, installing now
<SnowmanX11> this is what I try. I tried to copy the content but bsc has frozen ....
<jazz> SnowmanX11,  i was given a 250ghdd i thought i was in luck seeing as how i needed space...ubuntu right away after installing noted bad sectors....i also have a hdd that ticks and wont be "seen" on any of my machines
<SnowmanX11> the funny thing is that I have 2 pcs of 1,5 TB WD disc, both of them was NTFS on.
<SnowmanX11> One of them has been judged tro be full of bad sectors
<SnowmanX11> I have converted the other to be EXT3
<SnowmanX11> and  tried to copy the content of NTFS to the EXT3
<SnowmanX11> bsc is always freezing if I try.
<SnowmanX11> Any idea how to move the NTFS content to the EXT3 HDD?ű
<darolu_> SnowmanX11: use 'dd' to back up your hard drive, i.e. "dd if=dev/sdb1 of=/media/backupdrive/sdb1.iso"
<Slart> SnowmanX11: ddrescue is supposed to be good with failing drives
<DELmE> yo, anyone know if it is possible to use a data recovery program to recover some photos if they were originaly on a windows xp partition, then all partitions were removed, then ubuntu 9.10 was installed in the same space as the xp partition? If so, whats the best program to use?
<jazz> element__,  did that link help you any?
<darolu_> DELmE: if you deleted windows partition... then created a new partition over to install Ubuntu; all data is lost
<Slart> !recover | DELmE
<ubottu> DELmE: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<DELmE> damn.. thanks
<DELmE> about 30 years worth of my dads photos..
<DELmE> fml
<Slart> DELmE: chances are they are overwritten with the ubuntu install.. but give it a try
<chono> good evening folks, how is everyone?
<cab_> DELmE: photorec,  boot with ubuntu live cd then install:  sudo apt-get install photorec
<DELmE> cab_: Ok, thanks i will give it a try
<Slart> SnowmanX11: no need for that.. use the channel
<DELmE> wish me luck!
<Slart> DELmE: hope you find a way to recover them
<DELmE> thanks man
<darolu_> DELmE: best of lucks
<DELmE> thanks :)
<wariat> czesc wam
<DELmE> ok, gonna try, ill let you guys know
<cab_> DELmE: i've used it a couple of times with good results. takes time, but finds a lot of lost pictures
<wariat> co słychac?
<Slart> !pl | wariat
<ubottu> wariat: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<wariat> ok
<SnowmanX11> OK, how can I copy data from sdb1 to sda1 with ddrescue?
<wariat> i speak english wery good
<chono> So, need help getting the touchscreen on my p-series lifebook working in netbook remix. anyone with sufficient experience available to walk me through it (*total linux noob*)
<mostafakvd> what does that mean?Please put /home/mostafa/ns-allinone-2.34/bin:/home/mostafa/ns-allinone-2.34/tcl8.4.18/unix:/home/mostafa/ns-allinone-2.34/tk8.4.18/unix
<mostafakvd> into your PATH environment; so that you'll be able to run itm/tclsh/wish/xgraph.
<mostafakvd> into your PATH environment; so that you'll be able to run itm/tclsh/wish/xgraph."
<phenrique> hello someone already use the program testdisk?
<ori> Can someone help me? I'm upgrading to version 9.04, and it's been up to 1117/1117 for half an hour now.
<mostafakvd> what does that mean?"Please put /home/mostafa/ns-allinone-2.34/bin:/home/mostafa/ns-allinone-2.34/tcl8.4.18/unix:/home/mostafa/ns-allinone-2.34/tk8.4.18/unix
<jazz> so how do i go about this? last time i plugged in my card i got a black screen after the logo before the grub with a string of  adsogjqw;tlqjrljg;jdn.... do i just install the video card drivers now then plug in the card?
<chono> another issue I'm having is that I don't have the ability to install anything from the software centre...it's all labeled "not available in the current data"
<ori> Can someone help me? I'm upgrading to version 9.04, and it's been up to 1117/1117 for half an hour now.
<darolu_> I installed Debian on a VM, it installed fine, I can run the VM, but when X starts the window (X resolution?) is larger than my monitor, I can't see the whole desktop, I gave it 128MB of video, going fullscreen doesn't fix it; any ideas about how to solve it?
<h0rnman> good morning/afternoon/evening everyone
<srdgame> I want to have a dot matrix printer, which one could work perfect with Ubuntu?
<simion314> hi, i have problems writhing a dvd, i  insert 2 empty dvds and no one is recognized, anyone knows some CLI commands to troubleshout this? i am running kubuntu 9.10
<darolu_> chono: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get update
 * chono waves at h0rnman
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<jazz> ok i have no clue what im looking at nor where and what I'm supposed to do i got an Nvidia FX 5200 128Mb card how do i get that to work?
<darolu_> lorenzo: ciao /join #ubuntu-it
<cab_> mostafakvd: export PATH="${PATH}:/home/mostafa/ns-allinone-2.34/bin:/home/mostafa/ns-allinone-2.34/tcl8.4.18/unix:/home/mostafa/ns-allinone-2.34/tk8.4.18/unix"
<chono> darolu_: Thanks, will try that. Any ideas on getting the touchscreen working?
<darolu_> chono: nope I have never installed anything on a touchscren (yet)
<lf4> Anyone know why Handbreak's deb file would not install on 9.4 x86_64?
<h0rnman> Has anyone had an issue with automounted CIFS shares not being mounted automatically after upgrading to 9.10?
<darolu_> lf4: it is a 64-bit deb?
<Daughain> Whats xorg, and what does it do?
<darolu_> !xorg
<chono> anyone have experience with *touchscreens*?
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lf4> darolu_: Yes both arch are correct
<jazz> chono after your update and upgrade, in the ubuntu software center if you hunt for it there is something to calibrate the touch screen, i seen it browsing but i dont own a touch screen but hope that points you in a direction
<ardchoille> lf4: the current handbrake release won't install on 9.04, it's made for Karmic
<chono> jazz: thanks
<Daughain> OK, so why is it pulling 50++++% of my cpu right now?
<darolu_> lf4: did you try installing from the command line? (dpkg -i)
<jazz> chono,  so many people has helped me and pointed me im happy i seen it to have mentioned it in passing to you.
<lf4> darolu_: That might have done it. I dont use debian systems that much. First time in a few years. Thanks.
<jazz> choc,  actually type in "qwo"  i just looked for it maybe that can help or better yet google it to see if that even is what it is you need before you install it
<h0rnman> or, perhaps better phrased, I am having a problem with my wireeless connection (usb) not being activated until after login since i upgraded to 9.10...is there a way to revert to 9.04/8.10 behavior?
<Neremor> hello!
<darolu_> Hello Neremor, what can we do for you?
<Neremor> In the case that I deleted some files, for example the default theme of gdm, is there a way to get the data back?
<Dr_Willis> Neremor:  apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<darolu_> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<jazz> oh my (offtopic) heres one Q you wont find in the Ubuntu repo's lasagna or shepherds pie what to eat?!?! lol... (on topic) do i installl the drivers first im afraid the card wont even let me boot into the system to do it the after...it aint broke it works in windows
<Neremor> well, the problem is the files i deleted belong to ksplash. But ksplash belongs to some bigger packge, because the package "ksplash" doesn't exist. Is there a way to find out to which package ksplash belongs?
<darolu_> jazz: lasagne al forno is the best meal ever
<Slart> SnowmanX11: I've never used it myself so I don't know the specifics.. you can look at the man page by typing "man dd_rescue"
<Slart> SnowmanX11: sorry for the delay.. I got a phonecall
<Lint01> why I cannot create a symlink to program with parameters?
<Vorondil> Neremor: apt-file may be of use to you.
<darolu_> Lint01: you can write a script with all the parameters you want and then symlink to your script
<Neremor> thank you very much!
<Lint01> btw Gnome launcher buttons work only in gnome?
<Slart> Lint01: you symlink files.. not commands.. try creating an alias instad
<jazz> darolu_,  theyre both my faves lol,
<jazz> i have a GREAT wireless connection atm not sure how long itll last im trying to figure out this vid card thing while i can
<Vorondil> Neremor: sure thing :)
<sxp> hi, i need to play mpc audio files in linux
<Lint01> Slart: isn;t alias a bash command?
<darolu_> sxp: mpc?
<Slart> Lint01: yes
<Lint01> btw can I start X applications from bash scripts?
<sxp> darolu_, yes. I was not found any player to play mpc files
<Slart> Lint01: I think that's the way the ll and la commands work
<ppl8x> i have a encryptet home/private folder, is it posible to encrypt ist for ever?
<Slart> Lint01: yes
<jazz> its so upsetting i just got my audio problem sorted out now video goes  bad...
<Dr_Willis> Lint01:  make a launcher or .desktop item to launch what you want
<ppl8x> *decrypt
<KampfKarotte> Good Morning!
<Dr_Willis> Lint01:  bash is doing lots of stuff underneeth X so - yes to bash launching X apps.
<sxp> i need a player like "foobar 2000"
<darolu_> sxp: I just read about mpc, it's LGPL licensed, so it should work fine with most players; have you tried VLC or Mplayer? you can also install ubuntu-restricted-extras package just in case
<cab_> sxp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82704
<Dr_Willis> sxp:  gnome-mplayer, vlc, enna, moovida, xbmc, and proberly others i cant rember
<Dr_Willis> theres a gnome-vlc ppa out now also
<jazz> rhythmplayer has been great for me, i almost (aside from being curious) have no need for the other players as for audio goes.
<sxp> i am installing "vlc" now...
<jazz> sxp,  rythmplayer wont play the files?
<Lint01> ehm I just tried that and terminal window is opening when I click my script... and if I close it my app closes too, how to hide it?
<darolu_> I shall get mpc files; can lame convert to mpc?
<peppo> anyone using 9.10+fglrx 10.1? I can't get HDMI out working... just doesn't display anything on the tv. 9.x used to work...
<Dr_Willis> Lint01:  bash job controll..     command &, then use exit command in the script
<sxp> jazz: i do not have rythmplayer... and i am using debian squezze with xfce, my PC is old
<KampfKarotte> I have got some problem: i've got a notebook with dual core processor and 2.27 mhz each; when my notebook is pluged in to electricity the cpu frequency is choked to 800 mhz. it seems, that the system thinks, that my cpu has only 800 mhz. I am using Ubuntu 9.10
<KampfKarotte> sorry my english is very bad ;-i9
<wednesday> my pc is old too
<sxp> KampfKarotte, my english too I speak spanish only!
<Lint01> Dr_Willis: i've done that, and now just terminal flashes, and no app is running
<KampfKarotte> sxp: my spanish would be more worst
<wednesday> .............
<KampfKarotte> *worse
<darolu_> sxp: I have a P3 @ 650Mhz with 384 PC-133 RAM, it runs rhythmbox perfectly if you want to try it (it is a good player); anyways you can try xmms2 with xmms2-plugin-mousepack to play mpc files on Debina
<jazz> sxp,  my spanish is alright, casually anysways.
<meowbuntu> hi i am wanting a live cd similar to parted magic. but can detect and maintane hdds
<darolu_> sxp: puedes pedir ayuda en español en el canal de #ubuntu-es; aunque no es tan activo como éste.
<Dr_Willis> Lint01:  what app is this ?
<Lint01> for testing purposes it's gedit
<cab_> !esp
<cab_> !espanol
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sxp> darolu_, thanks for the information. I will try to install xmms2 and the plugin...
<jazz> darolu_,  nice one!
<darolu_> I installed Debian on a VM, it installed fine, I can run the VM, but when X starts the window (X resolution?) is larger than my monitor, I can't see the whole desktop, I gave it 128MB of video, going fullscreen doesn't fix it; any ideas about how to solve it?
<darolu_> jazz: spanish is my native language :p
<wednesday> chinese is my native language
<wednesday> ......
<brojericho> I think my ubuntu needs more libraries to play mp3:s without movie player... I think I need more places to download... trusted
<Dr_Willis> Lint01:  hers my example
<Dr_Willis> willis@andLinux:~$ pastebinit  launchedit.sh
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f1ef4613f
<kFC> part
<jazz> como se habla en privato para no molestar a todo?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  thers dozens of system type work live cd's out there.   Or make your own
<brojericho> Ubuntu 9.10 plays all the music and speech through movie player?
<brojericho> What do I need?
<darolu_> jazz: if you use xchat, right click on anyone's nick name (on the right)
<Lint01> Dr_Willis: here's mine: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2223b6d6
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, like someone just told me to use knoppix. but when was the last version released though
<dacs> howdy everyone
<dacs> is there is such command tool i could use that will generate nick names ..e.g i give it Jim, boo, mike and the out put will be Jimbo etc
<Dr_Willis> Lint01:  dont use ~/
<jazz> wow thats alot of scrolling
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  it all depnds on your needs. I set up a usb flash drive to boot 5 differnt rescue cd isos depending on what i need
<Dr_Willis> dacs:  sounds like a bash/perl script homework assignment
<jazz> thanks. i think im going to give this card a go, maybe itll fix the onboard card back if it dont work...
<Lint01> Dr_Willis: ok it full path now but still no luck... are you running it from KDE?
<dacs> Dr_Willis: not really , trying to come up with a good name for an application i am about to make
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, atm i need to help my friend on her windows pc. she is having weird stuff. i am wanting hdd maintenance. like detect and fix bad sectors. clean up hdd. etc
<Dr_Willis> Lint01:  im using kate because i dont have gedit.. dont use the exit command look for errors. I bet you are doing somnthing trivial wrong
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, i'd be interested in macking that flashdrive of yours to use
<Dr_Willis> Lint01:  or put 'read' right befor exit, tht way it will wait for you to hit enter for it to exit
<dacs> meowbuntu: spinrite
<jazz> good night everyone and thanks for all the help and links...
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  grub2 guides make it easy :) --> http://delicious.com/dr_willis  under the grub/grub2 links
<rahduke> where can i get help for winetricks? since i installed .net framwork and dx9 wine is all screwed up. Does anyone know how to get rid of winetricks?
<kaji> hey, I got IRC working finally
<Lint01> Dr_Willis: ok now it runs but terminal window is visible and it kills gedit when closed
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  it puts stuff in the .wine dir  clean it out start from scratch :)
<Dr_Willis> Lint01:  thats weird. sounds like a gedit quirk
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: i've got a bunch of stuff installed, will i have to re-install everything?
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  for wine.. yep.. depending on what you delete.
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  you can have seperate .wine directories for diffrent apps if needed
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: so your saying delete everything in the .wine folder? including drive_c and stuff?
<kaji> anyone have experience getting touochscreens towork? I'm on a Fujitsu P1510d running UNR 9.x
<dacs> meowbuntu: but spinrite might take 2-4 weeks trying to fix the problem if its fixable then Spinrite will fix it for you..if spinrite told the HDD is not fixable..hence dumpster :)
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  or just move .wine to .wine_old      so you can toy with it
<cab_> meowbuntu: fsck -cy /dev/sd??
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, could i create the same idea on a cd. for older computers that dont boot usb
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  yes.
<meowbuntu> cab_, that wont help. i need a live cd
<meowbuntu> Dr_ you dont have that usb on cd do you
<Dr_Willis> i rarely use cd/dvd these days
<kaji> meowbuntu: you can easily set ubuntu to oot off of a usb key
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure how ya would put grub2 on a cd really... Hmm
<adrian__> hallo !
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, ever thought of creating a live cd from the usb config. and putting it there so others can use it
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  i dont knowhow you put grub2 on a cd image.. thats the hardpart
<meowbuntu> kaji, i know about that. its not reelevant to my question
<darolu_> I installed Debian on a VM, it installed fine, I can run the VM, but when X starts the window (X resolution?) is larger than my monitor, I can't see the whole desktop, I gave it 128MB of video, going fullscreen doesn't fix it; any ideas about how to solve it?
<kFC> whois kFC
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, would it not be easy to make an iso file of the usb and then burn it to cd.
<cab_> darolu_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf   .. pastebin
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  how do you make an 'iso file' from a cd? the filesystems are diffrent
<meowbuntu> darolu_, try #debian please
<kFC> dd if=/dev/scd0 of=/tmp/file.iso
<cab_> DrWillis, meowbuntu: dd if=/dev/sdc0,.................. kFC got it already
<Dr_Willis> shall i point out.  that wont work...
<Dr_Willis> go try it
<kFC> not to sure of the bytesize conversion though.
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, take your usb flash drive creat an iso of it. can that be done
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  these guys seem to think you an dd it.. but i doubt if it that simple
<joni> ola
<Dr_Willis> same reason you cant dd a .iso to a usb and have it work properly
<kFC> mkisofs?
<joni> hello
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, have you tryed doing it.
<kaji> anyone have experience getting touch screens to work? I'm on a Fujitsu P1510d running UNR 9.x
<kFC> Dr_Willis" mkisofs..
<darolu_> cab_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/380854/
<meowbuntu> Thinking that something will not work and knowing are different things
<darolu_> meowbuntu: the virtual machine is running on ubuntu...
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  theres a reason tools like  unetbootin exist..but unetbootin installs syslinux. to boot the diffrent iso files you would need GRUB2 not syslinux
<joni> okey
<Dr_Willis> so however you put the bootloader on a cd image... ivve never looked into that part.
<iceroot> darolu_: but its a debian-problem
<kFC> meowbuntu: good luck on your objective, everyone else, goodbye...
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, if i understand things right. you can creat an iso image of whatever you like
<FrozenFire> How do I go about querying seahorse for a stored password?
<iceroot> meowbuntu: of course you can
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:   but the bootloader WILL be the issue.. and you dont just dd a hard drive/filesystem to a iso
<joni> goodby
<FrozenFire> That is, if I wanted to use it in a command, like: somecommand --password=`seahorse gimme password 5`
<Dr_Willis> The details is what get you.
<Dr_Willis> thats what mkisofs exists for. :)
<darolu_> iceroot: so I think I have to thank you; I wasn't sure if it was a VirtualBox problem only or if I could fix it using the actual debian vm
<meowbuntu> iceroot, Dr_Willis has a usb that can boot several iso. that he uses to fix computer problems. i am asking him to create an iso of it post it on web so people can burn it to there own cd  or usb
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  thers guids out on making that usb .. go make one..  try to convert it to iso. good luck
<cab_> darolu_: this might help  http://serverfault.com/questions/51628/ubuntu-login-screen-resolution-is-off
<iceroot> darolu_: for virtualbox-problems #vbox
<iceroot> darolu_: for debian-problems, #debian
<darolu_> iceroot: what confused me was a previous VM (winxp) I had the same problem but going fullscreen fixed it
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, ok when i havre time i may
<Diverdude> what is the difference (under the hood) between using sudo apt-get install pkg and using synaptic packet manager from the menu? Is it 2 completely different packet managers?
<Dr_Willis> making the usb is not very hard.  format it to ext2/3  install grub2 make a grub menu.cfg    :)
<Krai> hi. is it possible to add right click menu for "dd" with Nautilus ?
<darolu_> cab_, iceroot: thanks for pointing me somewhere (hopefully the right direction)
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  i saw a tool the other day that merged seeral mini disrtos onto one cd also. its in my delicious.com/dr_willis links somewhere
<meowbuntu> i'm needing something for tomoro but i'll have to use ubuntu 9.10 live cd to diagnode and try to fix things
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  just a simple script
<Krai> will directly if and off any sdb or sdc ?
<Krai> will directly mount if and off any sdb or sdc ?
<Diverdude> what is the difference (under the hood) between using sudo apt-get install pkg and using synaptic packet manager from the menu? Is it 2 completely different packet managers?
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  differnt tools using the same stuff underneeth.
<cab_> Diverhood: the same thing
<Dr_Willis> different front ends to the apt system
<ectropy> I'm trying to extract a .lzm using squashfs-tools, and am getting "can't find a SQUASHFS superblock"
<theodore> o
<theodore> hello
<theodore> I need assistance...
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  --> http://multicd.tuxfamily.org/#SupportedDistros
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, isa this it http://multicd.tuxfamily.org/#SupportedDistros
<ectropy> !lzm
<meowbuntu> lol
<theodore> I deleted the network and power managment icon from my bar...how to restore it?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  that script dident work with Fetherlinux the other day when i tried
<stdisease> Krai, you'd have to write an extension for Nautilus for that, I dont completely understand the purpose of it though, you right click a HD and it dd if=hd of=what?
<FrozenFire> How do I go about querying seahorse for a stored password? That is, if I wanted to use it in a command, like: somecommand --password=`seahorse gimme password 5`
<Krai> dd if=/folderX/*.iso of=/dev/sdX
<Krai> if of
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, ok...so it does not matter which one is used?
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  dosent matter.
<theodore> anyone???... I deleted the network and power managment icon from my bar...how to restore it?
<Krai> theodore. right click on the panel select add applet. there must be a applet "notification area"
<Gryllida> some user "paket" had problems with realtek audio today. he tried another driver as i told him, and then quit IRC to reboot. was the problem solved?
<Krai> or something like this
<stdisease> Krai, mhmm that probably won't work as you expect it to though, dd is probably not what you need
<Krai> add it.
<Krai> i am mint user than i donno exactly what named it is
<Krai> hmm i c stdisease
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, ok....and for my second question...isn't the idea of a packet manager that it should keep all programs installed using it, up to date automatically? I have on several occations found software which was very old in the packet manager
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  it gets updates from the REPOSITORIES.. if the repos are not up to date.. then the programs wont be
<theodore> Krai:..thanx man...:)
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:   there are updated unoffical repos you could use. Ubuntu uses a 6 mo relese cycle. so theres always stuff out of date
<Dr_Willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Krai> okjey :)
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, mmm....but then the ubuntu repos are not up of date?
<Myrtti> Diverdude: and the applications in the repositories are up to date with the best possible stability, not necessarily the latest
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  6 mo release cycle.. see what bot says.
<newbie> hello
<stdisease> Krai, what do you ultimately want accomplished though, to copy conents of .iso files to your file system, or directly to your HD as raw data??
<Dr_Willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<cedricportable_> salut a vous!
<Diverdude> !release
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  every new release - everything is updated...  then it pauses for 6 mo...
<darolu_> !fr | cedricportable_
<ubottu> cedricportable_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<stdisease> Krai, because if the first, it's done in many steps,  mount .iso to /tmp  , cp -R /tmp /destination , umount /tmp
<Krai> hmm i c
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, okay
<Diverdude> thx
<stdisease> Krai, and writing Nautilus extensions isn't as trivial as you think so you could instead write a simple shell script and execute it from console
<Krai> but i think it can be possible with weel codding
<newbie> I have installed Zorin OS on my laptop and would like to ask if there is a better distribution because i feel it slow and the applications hangs often
<Krai> yes i c :) forget my question :)
<stdisease> Krai, if you're up for it go ahead, #gnome might be a better place to start hehe
<_mikeru> is there any pidgin plugin with the same (or similar) funcionality of MessengerDiscovery's !imitate?
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  never heard of it... thers dozens if not hundereds of disrtos out you could try
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  it all depends on your neeeds and system specs
<theodore> Hello I have a dvb usb device...how to watch dtv?applications?
<Jari0001> how to set Miro download videos, my Miro is not downloading anymore, after there is more than 100 videos on folders ??
<Jari0001> why ??
<newbie> Dr_Willis, its the 1st in OS's list in linux.com download site
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  means very little to me. :)
<mneptok> !best | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<stdisease> newbie, check distrowatch.com too :-)
<theodore>  Hello I have a dvb usb device...how to watch dtv?applications?
<Dr_Willis>  newbie  could be it was just relased.. so it was on the top of their list.
<bazhang> newbie, zorin is an ubuntu derivative; only ubuntu is supported here; you may wish to search their forums for help
<stdisease> newbie, and it's usually not such a good idea to just randomly pick a distro from the list :-)
<Krai> Mint = Ubuntu ++ :))
<Dr_Willis> mint = annoying :)
<Krai> Linux Mint :))
<newbie> plz guys help me
<bazhang> !mintsupport > Krai
<ubottu> Krai, please see my private message
<Krai> it is what ubuntu should be :))
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  with what?
<bazhang> newbie, this is ubuntu support only
<newbie> i'm lost with the bunch of distributions out there
<Myrtti> newbie: we'll naturally suggest you'd use Ubuntu. This is Ubuntu IRC channel.
<Krai> ah oke
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  then go get ubuntu and   have fun
<newbie> Zorin is ubuntu
<Myrtti> newbie: no, it's zorin
<bazhang> no its not
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  ubuntu BASED is not ubuntu
<archboxman> lol newbie don't listen to them what do want from Linux Mint
<jazz> darolu_,  thanks again for the help.
<darolu_> jazz: no problem
<Idntic> x
<ShazbotMcMurder> Hey, I'm trying to use wine through the terminal, and I'm failing.
<archboxman> wow I run both Arch Linux and Linux Mint and Ubuntu and wow I must be smart not
<clau2> hello, I have this problem with clonezilla. It fails at boot while trying to load the bnx2 nic firmware
<newbie> so the ubuntu is the different than zorin
<Dr_Willis> zorin dosent even mention its ubuntu based on the front page of their web site that i can see...
<clau2> since you have a large user group, I thought I might get an answer here
<ShazbotMcMurder> I want to run iTunes through wine
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  they took ubuntu and heavly modified it
<clau2> is there a way to disable bnx2 at boot ?
 * Dr_Willis guesses
<sagaci> ShazbotMcMurder: it's hard to get working
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  may i have a pvt with you plz?
<sagaci> ShazbotMcMurder: do you "need" itunes
<Dr_Willis> there we go.. it says its based on ubuntu :) i see it now.
<mtx_init> clau2: you just need to unload the module and keep it out
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  about what? I dont use zorin or plan on using it.. I use ubuntu. for many reasons
<ShazbotMcMurder> sagaci: do you know if I can download crap from the iTunes website? Not having to use the actual program?
<archboxman> Krai: what up??
<clau2> mtx_init, could you tell me how please ? sorry, I'm not familiar with this part of linux
<theodore> how to use infrared remote controls with ubuntu?
<sagaci> ShazbotMcMurder: sorry, so you need to access itunes store
<ShazbotMcMurder> sagaci: my girlfriend really wants these audiobooks, and she's got iTunes gift cards that her family got her for christmas
<ShazbotMcMurder> sagaci: yes
<Dr_Willis> theodore:  thers some lirc setup guides out there.
<newbie> i would like to know what is more suitable for my laptop and my needs
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  depends on your needs and system specs.
<archboxman> Krai: linux mint has its own server irc.spotchat.org
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  we dont know what either are..unless you tell us
<stdisease> newbie, really, head over to http://distrowatch.com and compare and see what's most fit for your needs, you'll just get more confused asking people
<sagaci> Dr_Willis: well to be balanced, ubuntu's main frontpage doesn't mention debian
<newbie> my system is Dell inspiron laptop and its 1.4 processor and 512 ram
<jackbrown> Anybody here? I made a mess with my resources.list ? IS anybody available to help me ?
<mtx_init> clau2: try modprobe -r bnx2
<sagaci> ShazbotMcMurder: sorry to break it to you, but you'll need to use a mac or a windows pc to use the store
<ShazbotMcMurder> fuuu u
<Dr_Willis> sagaci:  but ubuntu is more thenjust a variant. :) and gets farther apart then resyncs.. then diverges...  its not debian with a diffrent theme
<Lcawte> Hello, I heard there was a simple-ish way to start a server up on ubuntu? /me is looking to run a local one
<ShazbotMcMurder> sagaci: not fuuu you, that was just 'fuuuuu'
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  'a server' is vague - a server to do what?
<mtx_init> Lcawte: ubuntu server is very easy to run
<ShazbotMcMurder> sagaci: even I got iTunes to work, I couldn't use the store?
<mtx_init> almost easy for a child to do it
<sagaci> ShazbotMcMurder: yeah but after you get a few of them, you can sync to the ipod via ubuntu
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: err, run a python bot and possibly a local installation of MediaWiki
<sanket> hehlp
<jackbrown> Anybody here? I made a mess with my resources.list ? IS anybody available to help me ?
<Slart> ShazbotMcMurder: you could try a vm.. that's what I would do.. you still need a windows license though
<archboxman> newbie: since your processor is a bit slow and you lack memory consider using a windows manager with what ever linux distro you chioce
<ShazbotMcMurder> sagaci: craappppyyyy
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  so run them..   :)
<jazz> darolu_,  i shut the xchat b4 writting how to run that file...
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  install the services you need. there ya go.
<sagaci> ShazbotMcMurder: i'm assuming you do have a windows or mac installation sitting around
<ShazbotMcMurder> sagaci: kinda sorta, not really
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: What services do I need? :P
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  you tell us what DO you need.
<newb> archboxman: How do you know im low on memory and got a slow processor?
<Dr_Willis> I dont run your python bot.. or use mediawiki. so noidea what they use
<newbie> archboxman, you mean that the windows interface is more suitable for my system
<darolu_> jazz: sudo sh ./yourfile
<newb> archboxman:Sorry dont know my own nick
<sagaci> ShazbotMcMurder: unless you need new high end games, itunes, photoshop, ubuntu should be able to do most things for you
<Lcawte> Ok, IRC bot is python, I think ubuntu has dat.. and MediaWiki uses PHP, MySql, and possibly apache
<Dr_Willis> !lamp | Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<archboxman> newbie yes
<archboxman> newbie: check out distrowatch.com
<newbie> so Zorin has a windows interface
<clau2> mtx_init, you know what ? the greatest thing just happened: if you leave it long enough the kernel just goes on without bnx2 firmware :)
<archboxman> newbie: this is kinda a hard way to learn
<Lcawte> But how do I get it onto like the /server/ so other people in my network can visit it?
<clau2> mtx_init, thanks for the help anyway!
<newbie> i'm on the distrowatch.com now
<jazz> darolu_,  gracias again. wrote it down this time... hehe
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  they all have a interace.. some are more like windows then others.. some are radically diffrent
<mtx_init> clau2: ok great
<clau2> mtx_init, it complains several times, at about 1 min interval, so it takes a while
<jackbrown> Could anybody take a look to my sources.list file  to see what i messed ? http://www.pastebin.com/d282890cc
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  give them your ip. let them  go to http://###.###.###.###/ or use a dynamic dns service  or set up a actual domain
<newbie> Dr_Willis, yes I know each Os has its interface. But i want to work on linux not a copy of windows
<archboxman> newbie: there is crunchbag linux, linux mint also has fluxbox, again any of windows managers are not that friendly try maybe XFCE
<darolu_> jazz: no problem
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  none are a 'copy' of windows. some are more windows like then others
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  go try them out and see.. Most ubuntu based ones use gnome with some tweaks
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: you can host your own domains on Ubuntu right? How?
<jackbrown> Dr_Willis: could u give me an help too ?
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  proberly can. and ive never bothered.
<Dr_Willis> jackbrown:  is there some specific issue with your sources.list?
<spanther> hello all. is it possible to distibution upgrade from lts to lts without updating to other usual releases, means smoothly without hassle?
<archboxman> newbie: need to burn a copy of iso to cd or dvd and play with the distro's
<Dr_Willis> spanther:  thats a feature of the LTS - yes
<newbie> archboxman, if i do not like to use a windows manager so what to use
<archboxman> xfce or lxde
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  if you have a graphical interface you will be using a 'window manager'   not 'windows manager'
<darolu_> jackbrown: open your software sources (at system - admin), and check for duplicated sources; uncheck/delete those that are duplicated
<spanther> Dr_Willis, so i don't need to follow the other distributions and can make clean safe jumps from one LTS to another?
<jackbrown> Dr_Willis: yes i'm unable to upgrade packages correctly,
<Slart> spanther: I expect lts->lts upgrades to be smooth.. considering what the idea of the lts is..
<jackbrown> http://www.pastebin.com/d282890cc
<haffe> Varf
<jackbrown> here is my source.list
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  thats a gernic term for a graphical user interface. a 'windowmanager' is a spcific program that manages the progrms windows you are seeing .
<stdisease> newbie, "Window Manager" is NOT "Windows manager" I think you're being confused
<Slart> spanther: but I've never tried it myself
<newb> if my proxy is at 192.168.1.2 port 6588 is the correct command to setup ubuntu server to use it "http_proxy=http://192.168.1.1:6588/"?
<newbie> Dr_Willis, sorry i did not notice the different
<stdisease> newbie, a "window manager" has nothing to do with the product from Microsoft
<mneptok> spanther: correct. it will always be possible to upgrade from LTS to LTS.
<newbie> yes I got it now
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  windows does not mean 'ms windows' :) in all cases
<archboxman> newbie: here follow this link http://xwinman.org/
<ineptmofo> anyone here using the netbook remix at all?
<spanther> Slart, i just ask because in ubuntu update manager you can check two things. first is update with every distribution and the second is only upgrade to long term support distributions
<Dr_Willis> jackbrown:  so what happens if you 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' ?
<Dr_Willis> ineptmofo:  yes. On my.. netbook ! :)
<jackbrown> it take ages to update and upgrade
<newbie> sorry for this misunderstanding guys
<richard123> Hi, I have no sound at all on a new installlation onto an HP Pavillion machine, all the setting seem as they should be: anyone with the same experience?
<jackbrown> sometime is unable to dowload som packages anyway now i'm in upgrade gui and i'm upgrading
<jackbrown> let's see what will happens
<spanther> okay does somebody know what will be the next LTS? :)
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ineptmofo> On your netbook under the Files & Folders section
<ineptmofo> how can i get it to show Filesystem under the Volumes section
<ineptmofo> ?
<stdisease> spanther, lucid lynx , it's alpha right now, #ubuntu+1
<spanther> nice! 10.04 is close :D
<Dr_Willis> ineptmofo:  i just put bookmarks to them in the file manager.
<ineptmofo> how do you do that ?
<newbie> archboxman, so if its not "window manager" what should it be? "terminal manager"?
<spanther> stdisease, okay
<theodore> any application for using dvbt usb tuner appart kaffeine????
<Slart> spanther: yes.. upgrades between earlier (non-lts) versions sometimes didn't work as well as you might have wished.. but in my experience it's become better and better wich each new version.. I hope and expect the ubuntu people to really test the lts stuff.. including upgrades from earlier lts versions
<Dr_Willis> ineptmofo:  drag them over to the side bar.. or use the naiutulus bookmark manager dialogs
<archboxman> newbie: desktop enviroment
<Lcawte> eww is there a simple LAMP installer?
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  you are using a window manager if you are using X and a GUI on Linux most likely. theres dozens of 'window maangers' you could be using.
<spanther> Slart, yeah had issues with 6.04 to 6.10 too  hehe :) but that's far away past hehe
<iceroot> Lcawte: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 phpmyadmin
<theodore> In kaffeine I do scanning, I found channels but, I get "Cannot find demultiplexer plugin for the given media data"
<Slart> spanther: =)
<theodore> what to do???
<ineptmofo> is the Nautilus bookmard manager installed by default ?
<Lcawte> iceroot: I is ubuntu newbie, where do I type that?
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  a 'desktop' is a window manager + a set of apps to give a full featured work 'area' for you to do things in
<Dr_Willis> ineptmofo:  yes. its a feature of nautilus
<mneptok> spanther: except there was no 6.04 ;)
<Dr_Willis> ineptmofo:  look in its menus
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, what are some of the os you have on your maintenance usb
<iceroot> Lcawte: in a terminal  press ctrl + f2, type there gnome-terminal to open the terminal
<stdisease> theodore, usually missing codecs or you're receiving garbled data from the network
<spanther> mneptok, what?
<iceroot> Lcawte: sorry alt + f2
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  most all theones listed at that multidisrto.sh script site.
<archboxman> newbie: think of it this way windows manager = lot of setup  desktop enviroment = gui plus point and click like in windows
<mneptok> spanther: Dapper Drake was 6.06
<spanther> mneptok, oh come on 6.04 or 6.06 who cares :P
<theodore> stdisease: how do I install codexes?
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, are they all for maintenance purposes
<ineptmofo> ok cool
<newbie> archboxman, now my OS is depending on desktop environment
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  summary of most winow managers for X ==>>>  http://xwinman.org/
<richard123> Hi, I have no sound at all on a new installlation onto an HP Pavillion machine, all the settings seem as they should be: anyone with the same experience?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  they each got their own design goals.. but most are.
<Lcawte> thanks iceroot
<ineptmofo> ive done that now but ideally i would like it under the "volumes"
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, ok how big is the usb you have
<jackbrown> Dr_Willis: i got this error trying to upgrade http://www.pastebin.com/d5cc3899c
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  i will have a look there
<stdisease> theodore, codecs, er, well you'll have to install them using an application like 'aptitude' or 'synaptic'
<mneptok> spanther: perfectionists. but you don't want those types of people working on your LTS to LTS upgrade paths, do you?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  i have several  from 2gb to 8
<Gryllida> richard123>	you can tee whether anybody else saw it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<Gryllida> *see
<spanther> mneptok, what do you mean?
<theodore> stdisease: which codeces?
<Dr_Willis> jackbrown:  looks like the server may haev a bad file.
<mneptok> spanther: don't worry about it. i'm rambling.
<jackbrown> Dr_Willis: did u take a look to my sources.list ?
<harsh> hello
<spanther> mneptok, ok :)
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, I'm neding basic disk maintance i am getting parted magic to start
<Dr_Willis> jackbrown:  the sources list wont make a single file itd downloading bad..
<jackbrown> ok
<archboxman> newbie: go to google search xfce and select images gives you idea on desktop enviroment with limited resources usage
<stdisease> theodore, I can't be sure, but use the search functions or look at kaffeine's dependency and see if there are any suggested packages that you haven't installed yet
<Dr_Willis> jackbrown:  if the server has a bad/goofed up file.. well the server has a bad file. Try a diffrent server for archive.ubuntu.com
<Lcawte> hm, does ububtu have anything to access a shell (ssh.)
<jackbrown> k
<iceroot> Lcawte: ssh
<mneptok> Lcawte: yes, it has this app called ssh
<stdisease> Lcawte, 'ssh user@host [command]'
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  it has ssh.. magically enough :)
<Lcawte> lol
<harsh> can i upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to ubuntu 9.10
<theodore> +how do I do that? "sudo apt-get install kaffeine-plugins?"
<Dr_Willis> harsh:  yes.
<iceroot> Lcawte: you want to access a shell on another pc?
<iceroot> harsh: sure
<Lcawte> yep
<stdisease> Lcawte, [user@] is optional too, run 'man ssh' in a terminal and see for yourself
<Dr_Willis> harsh:  i would suggest you dont do it at this time however.
<archboxman> newbie: look at this http://images.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&gbv=2&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=lxde&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g1&start=0
<Lcawte> shellium shell
<iceroot> !upgrade | harsh
<ubottu> harsh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<richard123> gryllida: OK I will contact them, thank you.
<hein1908> Hello, if a nice TV which works fine with 1920x1080 resolution. The problem I've after every reboot the resolution is reseted to 1024x768. Afer I reset it to 1920x1080 it works fine, until the next reboot. Any ideas where to set the default resolution ater reboot?
<Dr_Willis> !info putty | Lcawte
<harsh> Dr_Willis: i dont want to reinstall newer version
<mneptok> Dr_Willis: why not upgrade to 9.10 now?
<Dr_Willis> mneptok:   becase it dont work too good. :)
<Lcawte> I has putty on my windows machine
<ubottu> Lcawte: putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60+2009-08-22-2 (karmic), package size 318 kB, installed size 792 kB
<richard123> #ubuntu-laptop
<iceroot> mneptok: never touch a running system
<theodore> stdisease:...ok...I did install some codeces...now it works...thanks..:)
<mneptok> Dr_Willis: it's worked fine for me since it was released.
<Lcawte> I was just wondering if anything was built in
<mneptok> iceroot: uhhh ... bad advice.
<archboxman> newbie: the most important thig you can do in using linux is google search topics
<iceroot> Lcawte: on the ubuntu-pc you want to access you have to install the ssv server by typing  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<iceroot> mneptok: the best advice in history for computers
<mneptok> iceroot: there are people running Feisty with unfixed USNs affecting their kernels.
<Dr_Willis> mneptok:  your mileage may vary.. and i recall  things working then breaking badly in the last release alpha/beta/whatever testing.. so i do NOT SUGGEST upgradeing to 9.10   unless you want to work with a system that may break at any time
<iceroot> mneptok: you know what i mean with that
<mneptok> Dr_Willis: 9.10. we're not talking 10.04.
<iceroot> mneptok: 9.10 is breaking
<Dr_Willis> aer we? heh - i got too many #'s L(
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> reading all these rlease schedules. and got version #;s backwards then
<iceroot> mneptok: stay here 30 minutes and see "my sound is not working", "grub 2 is not working" "problems with etx4"
<mneptok> iceroot: yeah, good idea. i should idle here more often.
<stdisease> mneptok, lol
<Dr_Willis> You dont see theones that say 'my sound now works in 9.10, thank you' messages :)
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: hehe
<mneptok> iceroot: just for the record, my client is connected 24/7 and i'm a Canonical support alumnus. :P
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: i dont see them because the sound is not working after :)
<meowbuntu> does p7zip have a gui frount end i use ubuntu9.10
<Dr_Willis> Testng out the 10.04 kubuntu netbook edition.. it.. has major issues..
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  use fileroller - i belive
<stdisease> meowbuntu, ark, xarchiver, fileroller all I believe use it as backend for working on 7z files
<ori> hey, i accidentally mad everything huge, while i was trying out different themes. Can someone help me make it smaller again?
<Dr_Willis> ori:  select a differnt theme ? :)
<meowbuntu> i am wanting to unzip a zip file
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  why not use unzip then?
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<meowbuntu> ay o from command line ok
<Lcawte> right, so I installed LAMP, where does it go to/where do I put the stuff I want on the server?
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<iceroot> meowbuntu: unzip filename or use the gui with right click on the file
<iceroot> Lcawte: /var/www/  for the apac he-directory
<brojericho> I dont know how to get more sources for packets
<ori> Dr_Willis: lol tried it, everything is now in the newsize
<Cristina_> OLA
<brojericho> And I dont know what would be the best firewall. Firestarter doesnt gives me must.
<brojericho> mutch*
<iceroot> brojericho: iptables  but why need a firewall?
<Lcawte> iceroot: thanks again :D Does that mean anything in there people with my IP will see?
<brojericho> iceroot: i dunno how to set them right
<iceroot> Lcawte: if you dont use .htaccess yes
<Cristina_> SORRY BUT CAN YOU SPEAK ENGLISH?
<iceroot> Cristina_: no
<Cristina_> SPANISH SORRY
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, iceroot is there not an app like 7zip on linux.
<stdisease> !es | Cristina_
<ubottu> Cristina_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<iceroot> !sp | Cristina_
<iceroot> grr
<stdisease> iceroot, :)
<iceroot> isnt it called (sp)ain
<Lcawte> Cristina_: #ubuntu-es
<stdisease> it's the language, 'espanol' with the tile on the n
<Cristina_> CUANTOS AÑOS TENEIS?
<mneptok> iceroot: in Spain they call it "Espana"
<mneptok> Cristina_: pf, Ingles solamente is esta canale
<iceroot> mneptok: ah ok
<brojericho> any good how-tows to configure iptables or programs for it?
<Lcawte> anyone here set up a domain on ubuntu?
<Cristina_> CUANTOS  AÑOS TENEIS?
<stdisease> bad idea to tie it to a single country
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu: 7zip is just a archive manager front end gui.. so thers dozens of those
<iceroot> brojericho: use ufw  but why need a firewall?
<Dr_Willis> I dont find windows 7zip gui that good...
<mvampire> brojericho: iptables can be configured with text file
<meowbuntu>  fileroller is not available in ubuntu repos
<ori> hey, i accidentally mad everything huge, while i was trying out different themes. Can someone help me make it smaller again?
<Dr_Willis> its installed by default i thought meowbuntu
<iceroot> meowbuntu: file-roller
<mvampire> it is not so easy at the beginning
<mvampire> but very easy in the end
<Cristina_> PLEASE IN SPANISH
<brojericho> mvampire: I mean some prog to work on those iptables
<iceroot> Cristina_: /join #ubuntu-es
<SnowmanX11> Is there anybody who could tell me hou to rescue data from NTFS (sdb1) to EXT3 (sda1) by ddrescue?
<mneptok> Cristina_: Ingles *SOLAMENTE* aqui. estoy haciendo cansado de decirle.
<iceroot> brojericho: ufw is using iptables
<newbie> can i try another ubuntu os beside the one i have now?
<Cristina_> Y VOS PORQUE HABLAS EN ESPAÑOL
<iceroot> newbie: of course
<Dr_Willis> SnowmanX11:  you use ddrescue to image the drive to a file. then you mount the file via the loopback feature of mount.
<iceroot> Cristina_: stop it here ad go in the spain-channel
<stdisease> la vista
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, archive manager cant unzip this .zip file
<newbie> thx iceroot
<brojericho> iceroot: it's really limited... so I have 2 choices? Change textfile or use firestarter?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  try right click -> extract.   i cant recall the last time i used a zip file.
<iceroot> newbie: you can use dualboot or use virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  or i use the command line. and the unp command
<iceroot> brojericho: again, why you need a firewall?
<meowbuntu> .zip are not linux formats
<mvampire> better to configure iptables with text files. I mean You need to create (if not) some file like iptables.rules in /etc, then write your rules there, then apply rules using:
<mvampire> iptables-restore /etc/iptables.rules
<SnowmanX11> Is there any other way to copy files from NTFS (bad sectors) to clean formatted EXT3?
<newbie> but i do not have a dvd in my system, so can I do it with a usb memory?
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, i did it would not work
<mvampire> thats a best way to work with iptables
<iceroot> meowbuntu: install the correct program apt-cache search is showing you for your format
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  zips are just one of many types of archives.. perhaps you need to install unzip
<Dr_Willis> !info unzip
<ubottu> unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-1 (karmic), package size 176 kB, installed size 396 kB
<mvampire> but you need a time to understand howto write rules
<stdisease> iptables is painful at first
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, no unzip comes up in terminal
<mvampire> Yes, I spent some time before I have configures it
<brojericho> any good how-tows for iptables?
<mvampire> configurED
<Dr_Willis> !info unzip | meowbuntu
<meowbuntu> i dont like terminal apps
<ubottu> meowbuntu: unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-1 (karmic), package size 176 kB, installed size 396 kB
<stdisease> meowbuntu, 'sudo apt-get install unzip' then you can run it
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  get over it.. and install the package
<Dr_Willis> note where it says 'optional' - its not instlled by default
<meowbuntu> its already installed as i said
<Dr_Willis> then unzip foo.zip should work..
<mvampire> brojericho: try to google. If You will understand - it is good.
<mvampire> I can send You my iptables.rules file if You are interested
<Dr_Willis> unzip data1 -x joe   => extract all files except joe from zipfile data1.zip
<mvampire> brojericho: I mean that if You will not understand this means that you found a bad guide
<brojericho> thx mvampire
<n3rd> sh
<iflema> newbie another option, provided you have the space, is to install xubutu, kubuntu, edubuntu, ubuntu studio and/or mythbuntu on top of what you allready have.... and select at the login screen which to use..... is hard to undo however.... not impossible.... but complicated.
<kumar-klescet> how can i enable enable ROOT LOGIN in ubuntu 9.10
<Lcawte> Ok, I'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/dns-configuration.html < I just want to run my own domains for use on my host, what one do i need :S
<Rirto6> kumar-klescet: You mean it's disabled by default?
<Prizren_> hi all, I have messed up some permissions it sees on /var/lib
<kumar-klescet> ya...
<Prizren_> anyone know what is needed for xwindows to run?
<mneptok> kumar-klescet: don't. use sudo -i
<Prizren_> it seems i messed up the permission
<Rirto6> Prizren: So you want the command to change it back?
<Prizren_> well, i trying to purge reinstall the needd package
<Rirto6> Prizren: drwxr-xr-x
<Prizren_> Rirto6, i dont think there is on?
<kumar-klescet> ok.... but iwas lookin forward to actuall login in root account
<Rirto6> Prizren_: Is what it's set to drwxr-xr-x
<Rirto6> Maybe try some chmod/chown
<Prizren_> it is that the root is now owner of the files
<Dr_Willis> kumar-klescet:  there shouldent be a need to do that..    use sudo like ubuntu is designed to do
<Prizren_> i did not copy them wiht -a
<Lcawte> anybody?
<Prizren_> so I dont know the original user
<fsufitch> #join iptables
<knut_> hey, do you know of a good tool to do drive backup and restores?
<mneptok> kumar-klescet: that's exactly what happens with sudo -i
<fsufitch> sorry, wrong command :)
<Prizren_> Rirto6,
<Rirto6> Lcawte: Why not a simple hosts file edit?
<CiripII> Good Morning allo
<CiripII> all
<Lcawte> Rirto6: ?
<Rirto6> Prizren_: ls or whatever?
<Rirto6> Lcawte: Let's see if I remember... sudo nano /etc/hosts
<Rirto6> Yep
<Rirto6> That's the one
<Prizren_> ok Rirto6 i will try with apt-get remove --purge package+ to purge and reinstall
<Rirto6> Lcawte: Or did you want to change it for everyone?
<Rirto6> Prizren: kk
<Lcawte> Rirto6: So I can register myself a domain so other people can see my site without having to know my IP
<Rirto6> Yes
<iflema> kumar-klescet set a password for it and TaDa......
<Rirto6> Or you can use a free Dynamic IP service
<Rirto6> eg; no-ip
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  or use a dynamic dns servife
<hannes815> hey i'm coming from the #compiz channel, they told me that i need to update my kernel... can someone tell me how to do that, and what's the worst case scenario?
<Rirto6> Dr_Willis: Just beat you to it :P
<Lcawte> domain works for me? :P
<kumar-klescet> ok got it... thnx
<Rirto6> hannes815: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get linux-kernels
<Rirto6> or something
<Rirto6> lol
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  you got the money.. you may as well let someone host the whold site for you
<Rirto6> Lcawte: Well godaddy is good, I know that hak5 gives you discount coupons, as will retailmenot
<hannes815> rirto6: what's the worst case?
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: Money? whoever heard of that
<Rirto6> hannes815: Windows
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  domains are not free..
<Rirto6> hannes815: You should be pretty safe, as we can switch between kernels in the GRUB menu.lst
<Lcawte> Even when hosting them yourself?
<hannes815> Rirto6: LOL, but i mean, i really don't want to mess around with my system...
<nijm> Are intel g845 graphics drivers known to be slow in 9.04 and upwards? I'm sure my computer shouldn't be this slow.
<Rirto6> (or just GRUB menu!)
<Rirto6> hannes815: Very little risk
<hannes815> Rirto6: that's true. so i guess i'll try it out. anything that i need to look out for?
<Rirto6> Mac
<Rirto6> :P
<Gheddy_Zarc> hi anyone know what hal does linux/ubuntu ? whats it do ?
<Rirto6> It's the hardware-abstraction layer
<Gheddy_Zarc> thanks Rirto6
<Rirto6> It's on almost every if not every OS
<Rirto6> You're welcome :)
<Rirto6> dpkg check
<iceroot> Rirto6: no hal will no longer be used
<Gheddy_Zarc> okies ta i should have it by default then on my 9.04 & 9.10 boxes eh Rirto6 ?
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: Lcawte>	Even when hosting them yourself?
<Rirto6> iceroot: But the idea is the same?
<iceroot> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<Rirto6> Just a different way of abstraction?
<Rirto6> hahaha, Halsectomy
<iceroot> Rirto6: yes, the idea is still alive
<Gheddy_Zarc> ta bott :)
<Rirto6> iceroot: Does MenuetOS have a HAL?
<iceroot> Rirto6: i dont know what that should be
<Rirto6> Assembly OS :P
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, i cant get parted magic the website only has .zipo arcives available and i cant unzip. i downlooaded 2 so far gives an error as its currupted ???
<Rirto6> No POSIX standards
<meowbuntu> .zipo = .zip
<Rirto6> Written completely in Assembly
<iceroot> meowbuntu: use gparted
<Lcawte> Hm, if I have people on my network that want to view whats on my server, what do I give them, like a special IP, becuase I have a  different think on Localhost over there
<Rirto6> !awk
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<meowbuntu> iceroot, ok but gparted is not current
<Rirto6> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<iceroot> meowbuntu: its current enough
<meowbuntu> yes not maintained now though y is that
<iceroot> meowbuntu: of course it is maintained
<Gheddy_Zarc> if i add a cd as a repo will it find dendencies within the folders & install them or do i need to put everything in one folder on the cd ?
<skydrome> NGEN
<Dr_Willis> https://sourceforge.net/projects/partedmagic/files/partedmagic/Parted%20Magic%204.8/pmagic-4.8.iso.zip/download
<Dr_Willis> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/partedmagic/partedmagic/Parted%20Magic%204.8/pmagic-4.8.iso.zip?use_mirror=cdnetworks-us-1
<iceroot> meowbuntu: sudo apt-get install gparted  or look with file yourfile.zip what it is really and extract it
<Dr_Willis> pmagic-4.8.iso.zip
<Dr_Willis> its a regular zip file here
<iceroot> meowbuntu: then check md5sum of the zip
<meowbuntu> iceroot, the os gparted live
<meowbuntu> i'm wanting an os
<Plinker> Is meowbuntu really cat friendly?
<meowbuntu> o i c
<meowbuntu> Plinker, just having problems atm
<meowbuntu> iceroot, is helping me nicly
<iceroot> meowbuntu: why not using a normal live-cd?
<iceroot> meowbuntu: or buld your own live-cd
<iceroot> !remaster | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<mvampire> hello all, can I ask a question - I want new program windows to open in background in Ubuntu 9.10, but I cant find a solution. I mean that, for example, when I open console and start wrting some command, if I receive a letter in this moment, my mail program opens over my console. It is very annoying. Or when I run several programs by clicking on tray icons, first (e.g.) Skype opens, I start to enter a password and in this moment second pr
<MarshallC> ./configure
<meowbuntu> iceroot, i'm doing this.  http://multicd.tuxfamily.org/#SupportedDistros  to boot multi .iso images on one cd of maintinance distros
<NineTeen67Comet> I'm not new to Ubuntu/Linux but I am new to VPN. I am an American living on a Military base in Japan. We can not access our Netflix/Hulu/Amazon video's because our IP shows Japan. My father-in-law lives in Portland and has an Ubuntu 9.10 box I built. Can I VPN through his comp to access those sights? (If so are there some good tutorials I'm missing?)
<SwedeMike> NineTeen67Comet: yes, look into openvpn
<nathan7> NineTeen67Comet: Got SSH on that box?
<iceroot> meowbuntu: ah i have seen that on a debian-cd which is booting multi-arch
<SwedeMike> nathan7: ah, yes, ssh tunneling is also good.
<NineTeen67Comet> nathan7: ssh is my buddy .. so sure do .. :)
<Lcawte> ugh, I keep getting an error when trying to extract something too my var/www/
<nathan7> NineTeen67Comet: You could just do ssh -D 1080 blah@blah.blah
<Lcawte> Extraction not performed
<Lcawte> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///var/www"
<NineTeen67Comet> I've installed OpenVPN on this box, just need to get his installed .. I'll google some more ..
<nathan7> NineTeen67Comet: And then set your browser's  SOCKS proxy to localhost 1080
<hannes815> Rirto6: i got a error, got a sec to help me?
<nathan7> NineTeen67Comet: No installing needed
<Rirto6> meowbuntu: Remastersys is nice & easy for beginners
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  thats correct.. its a  system directory so you need root privilages
<Rirto6> hannes815: Go for it
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: how do I add them?
<Rirto6> Squint
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  use sudo as needed..  i use  the mc file manager for such tasks 'sudo mc'
<NineTeen67Comet> nathan7: Aha, cool .. I'll work on it then .. We've got several *nix boxes hooked to TVs around the house .. it'll be nice to fire them up with current shows again ..
<nathan7> NineTeen67Comet: =)
<skydrome> NGEN
<lauritz> hi all
<hannes815> Rirto6: E: Invalid operation linux-kernels
<hannes815> that's the last line of the terminal, if you give me the link where i can post it, i'll provide you the whole text
<Santo_3> HI all
<mvampire> hello all, can I ask a question - I want new program windows to open in background in Ubuntu 9.10, but I cant find a solution. I mean that, for example, when I open console and start wrting some command, if I receive a letter in this moment, my mail program opens over my console. It is very annoying. Or when I run several programs by clicking on tray icons, first (e.g.) Skype opens, I start to enter a password and in this moment second pr
<Slart> hannes815: forgot the "install" ?
<meowbuntu> Rirto6, what is that do
<Rirto6> hannes815: Must've given you the wrong command
<Rirto6> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Rirto6> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<hannes815> Slart: Rirto6: i used sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get linux-kernels
<Rirto6> !kernel-update
<lauritz> just managed for the first time to get wow to work with wine :D yepee...
<Slart> hannes815: sudo apt-get install <packagename>.. and second I don't think there is a package called "linux-kernels".. I'm not sure though
<Slart> !info linux-kernels
<Rirto6> hannes815: apt-cache search linux-image
<ghozt> hi all, wondering if anyone is running a 8.04 LTS machine
<ubottu> Package linux-kernels does not exist in karmic
<Advo> ghozt why?
<Rirto6> hannes815: Then choose which one you want
<Rirto6> & explicity tell it to apt-get install
<ghozt> advo: want to confirm that I am running a custom kernel
<Slart> ghozt: yes
<dobblego> how can I set skype to start automatically for a user using the command line?
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: Huh?
<ghozt> so the question is which kernel version are your LTS machine running?
<Dr_Willis> !info mc | Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte: mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2102 kB, installed size 6292 kB
<ghozt> mine is 2.6.32.7-x1
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  learn the command line. or run a file manager as root to access system directories.
<Slart> ghozt: 2.6.24-26-generic
<Slart> ghozt: not sure I'm fully up-to-date though
<ghozt> slart: thanks, I think you are up to date. I think I'm running a custom kernel which is why ufw is failing
<meowbuntu> Rirto6, remastersys is different to http://multicd.tuxfamily.org
<Slart> ghozt: you're welcome
<Santo_3> Anyone knows how to eliminate a dual boot? Leaving only Linux, starting straight away, without even seeing grub?
<mvampire> hello all, can I ask a question - I want new program windows to open in background in Ubuntu 9.10, but I cant find a solution. I mean that, for example, when I open console and start wrting some command, if I receive a letter in this moment, my mail program opens over my console. It is very annoying. Or when I run several programs by clicking on tray icons, first (e.g.) Skype opens, I start to enter a password and in this moment second pr
<Rirto6> meowbuntu: eh?
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: Installed the package, now how do I run it?
<Dr_Willis> mvampire:  thers a 'prevent focus stealing option' in compiz i belive.
<firelord> q
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  use sudo as needed..  i use  the mc file manager for such tasks 'sudo mc'
<mvampire> Dr_Willis: I have tried but without any result
<fsufitch> could someone help me with a port forwarding problem? i'm trying to get port 9999 on a machine to forward to port 80 on another machine using iptables. the packets are getting to the second machine (as tcpdump says) but not to apache. ideas anyone?
<mvampire> and now I'm using metacity
<mvampire> but I can go back to compiz
<joni> hi
<chilicuil> how do I know if a package comes by default in ubuntu?
<ghozt> fsufitch: can you connect to port 80 from a different machine?
<lauritz> have someone tried x-plane on ubuntu?
<mostafakvd> how to put a folder in the PATH environment?
<ghozt> without having to go through the port forward machine?
<fsufitch> ghozt, i can connect to port 80 directly, yes
<ghozt> so apache works?
<mostafakvd> how to put a folder in the PATH environment?
<ori> can someone help me get to #ubuntu through Empathy?
<fsufitch> ghozt, yup
<root51> hello
<hannes815> Slart: k, so now i found out there about a million different kinds of kernel possibilities, but i don't have a clue, which one to install (using sudo apt-get install and what the package name is)
<joni> do you have mesenger
<fsufitch> ghozt, i also disabled ufw, on the second machine but that didnt help at all
<stdisease> fsufitch, how manu network interfaces you have and is apache listening on all of them?
<root51> i install code weavers in my ubuntu karmic
<ghozt> what about the return packets, are they getting natted back to 9999?
<ori> can someone help me get to #ubuntu through Empathy?
<Slart> hannes815: you want a special kernel? or just the latest one?
<root51> do u think the windows program is run  correctly under my ubuntu karmic
<fsufitch> stdisease, how do i check which interfaces apache is listening on? this may be the problem since the forwarding is going through a VPN
<joni> i am going
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: ok, I think I have the mc open.. but I dont quite get it..
<root51> what do u think?
<ghozt> fsufitch: netstat -tna | grep 80
<hannes815> Slart: CalimeroTeknik: then you need the 2.6.32.8
<mostafakvd> how to put a folder in the PATH environment?
<hannes815> Slart: so i guess, this is the latest one=?
<Slart> hannes815: if you want the latest one there is a thing called a meta package
<ghozt> fsufitch: that will tell you that it's either listening on a specific ip address or all of them (0.0.0.0:80)
<lauritz> i got a problem i used hamachi on linux to try communicate over lan with a friends hamachi... we can see each other but they still cant send package info cause tunneling issue
<ori> can someone help me get to #ubuntu through Empathy?
<fsufitch> ghozt, it's 0.0.0.0:80
<fsufitch> the only listen line is: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Slart> hannes815: in this case.. if you install the package linux-image-generic  it will install the latest kernel.. and update to the latest when that comes out
<valari> lauritz: hm... can u connect or ping the other host/
<ghozt> fsufitch: then it's listening on all interfaces
<jackbrown> enzotib: lo so che ti sto scocciando, non hai altri sugerimenti per me ?
<hannes815> so how do i get this sudo apt-get linux-image-generic?
<valari> lauritz: can u ping the other host?
<Slart> hannes815: almost..  sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<fsufitch> ghozt, and i can reach port 80 of the second machine from the one that's forwarding using its internal VPN ip
<hannes815> Slart: hehe.. well i'm trying hopefully i'll get it someday...
<ori> can someone help me get to #ubuntu through Empathy?
<Slart> hannes815: apt-get can do lots of things with packages.. there's "remove", "install", "purge" and so on.. so you have to tell it to "install" the package
<Lcawte> how do I get myself root access?
<ikonia> Lcawte: use sudo
<Slart> !sudo | Lcawte
<haffe> sudo -i
<ubottu> Lcawte: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ghozt> fsufitch: so it sounds like the problem is iptables and nat
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  learning to use mc - isent too hard.
<valari> ori: whats the problem
<Fudge> hi, having problems with orca, believe a box come up saying its marked as untrusted. dont know how to trust it over ssh since i can not use orca now
<ghozt> fsufitch: which iptables rules do you have in place for the port forwarding?
<fsufitch> ghozt, i followed the instructions here: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/forwarders.html#PORTFW-VIA-IPTABLES-PREROUTING
<ikonia> Fudge: what is orca ?
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: You said I need to run it as root? But I didnt get how you get root
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  i gave the exact command to use
<ikonia> !sudo | Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  use sudo as needed..  i use  the mc file manager for such tasks 'sudo mc'
<valari> ikonia : hey after 3 years u still here hm.. :)
<hannes815> Slart: linux-image-generic is already the newest version.
<hannes815> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<hannes815> plus it said something about packages that i could apt-get autoremove
<ikonia> valari: always
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo mc'
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | Lcawte
<Slart> hannes815: then you should already have the latest kernel installed
<fsufitch> ghozt, i also added $IPTABLES -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $EXTIF -p tcp -j MASQUERADE
<valari> ikonia: maybe 3 more years
<root51> code weavers
<Slart> hannes815: yes.. you can remove packages with apt-get
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  you may want to read up on a few linux/shell beginner guides.
<Lcawte> ok, Dr_Willis I ran sudo  MC..
<Fudge> ikonia screen reader
<root51> what is all about
<fsufitch> ghozt, do i need to configure something on the machine that the packets are being forwarded to?
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  i dident say 'MC
<Lcawte> sorry caps
<Dr_Willis>  its 'mc' :)
<Slart> hannes815: what are you trying to do here? installing something? fixing something?
<Dr_Willis> and mc has a nice little fancy file maanger interface you can use over ssh, or console or other places
<Lcawte> yeah I know, I hit caps by acciedent while I was talking in IRC
<hannes815> Slart: uname -r : 2.6.31-19-generic
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  if you got mc instgalled that is...
<ghozt> fsufitch: yes, in sysctl.conf add/uncomment net/ipv4/ip_forward=1
<hannes815> Slart: i'm trying to get a dual-head with intel chipset and compiz set up
<Lcawte> yes I do
<Slart> hannes815: ok, and it's not working? and you need a newer kernel version?
<Seveas> hannes815, there's a good chance of that not working. Which intel chipset?
<fsufitch> ghozt, this is on the machine inside the vpn, or the one with external access?
<hannes815> Slart: that's what they told me over at #compiz
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: But if I go into my var/www file I still dont get anything other than a permissions error
<Slart> hannes815: hmm.. do you know what kernel version you need?
<hannes815> Seveas: i945 i think
<ghozt> fsufitch: sorry misread your question. if the apache machine can talk to the forwarding machine then i don't think so. what is it's dedfault gateway?
<Lcawte> oh wait hang on
<hannes815> Slart: CalimeroTeknik: then you need the 2.6.32.8
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  if you run 'sudo mc' you should be able to move/delete anything with the mc file manager thats running
<hannes815> Slart: that one
<Seveas> hannes815, most intel chipsets (or their drivers) can't handle pixmaps large enough for a dual-head compuiz setup.
<valari> hannes815: intel chipset which one do a dmesg to find out
<ingwar> test
<ghozt> fsufitch: can you explain how the vpn fits into the picture?
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: I was using it wrong, I was tryping in the numbers insted of clicking xD
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  use the F keys
<hannes815> valari: dmesg?
<Slart> hannes815: hmm.. well.. the easy way is to wait until 10.04 comes out.. it's probably got a newer kernel version..
<Dr_Willis> F1 = first button, F6 = 6th item
<Slart> hannes815: but that's two months away
<valari> hannes815:dmseg srry :)
<Seveas> hannes815, you shouldn't be running a lucid kernel in a karmic system. That's going to be problematic. If you have a spare disk/partition try out lucid alpha and see if it works
<hannes815> Slart; im starting to thing so too...
<fsufitch> ghozt, the two machines are on the same VPN (using OpenVPN). the forwarding machine is the server, and the apache machine is a client. the requests come in to the forwarding machine via eth0, and need to be forwarded over tap0 to the other machine
<hannes815> valari: well mseg doesn't ring a bell eiter ;)
<hannes815> valari: sorry
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: How do I rename a directory?
<hannes815> Slart: well thanks though...
<Seveas> Lcawte, mv old_name new_name
<Dr_Willis> McL0VIN:  f6 = RenameMove
<Slart> hannes815: hope you find a way to make it work
<hannes815> Seveas: guess ill wait for the update..
<gent> Which command to use to change the X Server
<Dr_Willis> oops Lcawte  F6 :)
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  time to check the mc docs :)
<valari> hannes815: reboot and go into the bios ... duh :( ull get everythin there tell me the chipset number and were done :)
<cbx> So windows was nice enough to nuke my MBR. I had grub installed on a seperate partition, /dev/sda7 was mounted to /boot
<cbx> any links on how to recover this?
<valari> gent: x-server  to.....
<Seveas> !grub | cbx
<ubottu> cbx: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<cbx> this didn't work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<chen> ctrl+alt+F1,F2,F3......
<ghozt> fsufitch: and you can see the packets which have been forwarded hitting the apache box?
<fsufitch> ghozt, yes, via tcpdump
<hannes815> valari: isn't there a more convenient way... i'll guess i'll look up my laptop in the internet real quick, and tell you then huh?
<valari> hannes815: oh its a lappy yeah pls go ahead
<ghozt> what does tcpdump say on tap0? does it show any related packets from the apache box?
<ghozt> fsufitch: on the forwarding box I mean
<cbx> Seveas: As I mentioned, I had put grub2 on a seperate partition so the recovery method isn't working :(
<ingwar> I have a question about Ubuntu and Nvidia vs ATI , 1366 boards because they can run three graphics cards, ect.
<valari> ingwar: yeah
<Lcawte> ok, how do I select all in sudo mc ;p
<banjoz> hi guys , what is the best theme for ubuntu?
<fsufitch> ghozt, shows things of the sort: 05:32:24.548185 IP xxxx.xxxx.xxx.51906 > xxxxx.www: S 2505500834:2505500834(0) win 8192 <mss 1380,nop,nop,sackOK>
<valari> banjoz: heh the one you like!
<ikonia> banjoz: that's personal choice, try them
<hannes815> valari: Typ : Intel® Centrino® Prozessortechnoloie mit Intel® Core™ Solo Prozessor T1350, Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Netzwerkunterstützung und Intel® 945GM Express Chipsatz
<Seveas> cbx, ah, did you mount /dev/sda7 as /somewhere/boot before attempting to reinstall grub?
<banjoz> ^_^
<valari> hannes815: k its a 945GM and pls pm me the prblm as i was nt there earlier :( srry
<cbx> Seveas: not really, I let it mount to /media/<long dir name here>
<ghozt> fsufitch: what's the default gw on the apache box?
<Seveas> cbx, that should work too
<Seveas> what failed?
<cbx> Seveas: it said it worked
<cbx> but the menu doesn't come up
<Dr_Willis> Theres the proposed themes for the next release that are out on some sites.. they all look very nice
<cbx> only the text terminal / grub2
<fsufitch> ghozt, how would i find that out?
<Timka> ëþäè ñêîëüêî èäåò â óêðàèíó äèñê ñ óáóíòó
<alpha> I am trying to install vim-latex and have followed the instructions (http://vim-latex.sourceforge.net/index.php?subject=download&title=Download) but nothing happens when I open a .tex file with vim. I do not know if it has anything to do with it but I do not have a ~/.vim folder, nstead I have do edit this in /usr/share/vim
<ghozt> fsufitch: netstat -rn
<iflema> banjoz http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=100&PHPSESSID=d380ca901ceccdc1c4a2682faa14421d
<fsufitch> ghozt, and what is a gateway and why is it important (i'm trying to learn :) )
<Slart> !ru | Timka
<ubottu> Timka: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Lcawte> hm, I'm in the main directory of the file system, where do you find your users settings/documents?
<Lcawte> found it, dw
<valari> hannes815: a 945GM cant handle most of the compiz stuff and multi-moniter steups for this chipset (slow one!!) would be overkill...!!
<fsufitch> ghozt, to the VPN ip range, it's 0.0.0.0
<Dr_Willis> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ghozt> fsufitch: the default gateway is an ip address which the machine will use pass any traffic for an ip address it doesn't know about
<looksharp> Dr_Willis: go take a break
<looksharp> :D
<Timka> ïèøåò íå îòïðàâëÿååòñÿ â ÷àò
<Dr_Willis> looksharp:  loading up Lord Of the Rings Online actually.. :) was watching cartoons...
<theasus> hi all
<Timka> òàì
<looksharp> i see
<banjoz> iflema thx
<ghozt> fsufitch: what does the line say where the destination is 0.0.0.0
<ingwar> Ok, a 920 machine needs a couple 5770s or a 5850, like that.  Ubuntu likes older Nvidia. I figure if I am going to buy and build a 920 toy for two thousand it should run linux  too.
<looksharp> i have it blueray 1080p :p
<hannes815> valair: well compiz worked fine with only one monitor...
<ghozt> fsufitch: should have the flags UG
<fsufitch> ghozt, oh, it shows some 128.x.x.x ip from inside my college's network
<fsufitch> ghozt, there are two lines with UG flags. the other one has default gateway of 172.16.0.1, which is my VPN server
<s0me_0ne_> i'm sorry my question but i install ubuntu and dont comes the recovery mode and the mem test ... when i boot and there is nathing in the grub i'm using karmic
<ghozt> fsufitch: would the machine with that IP address know about the forwarding machine?
<ghozt> fsufitch: ignore my last question
<fsufitch> ghozt, yeah, they're 172.16.0.1 and 172.16.0.2 respectively :)
<ikonia> s0me_0ne_: what do you mean there is nothing in grub ?
<Lcawte> Where's firefox stored... it wants something to open a phtml file
<valari> hannes815: i would not recommend this (its not possible to use 2 moniters with compiz on! on 945GM) and with 2 moniters it will be an extended desktop
<TrOuChArD> je passe vite fait dire un petit coucou à tous les français
<ikonia> Lcawte: /usr/bin - but phtml files are normally served from a web server
<s0me_0ne_> ikonia well just goes to ubuntu and dont look no grub menu (recovery and the mem)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm/ My netbook can handle compiz and  2 monitors I think. :) but I may be wrong...
<Lcawte> hm... something on localhost
<ghozt> fsufitch: what's the destination associated with the 172.16.0.1 gateway?
<fsufitch> ghozt, 172.16.0.0
<valari> Dr_willis: depends on hardware
<hannes815> valari: hmm.. would've been nice.. well do you know another possibility: my real problem is that i have the cairo dock running, and there's no real transparency, so it kinda hides behind windows, and stuff that's supposed to be transparent just looks ugly. is there another possibility like xcompmgr?
<ghozt> fsufitch: the packets which you see in tcpdump what is their source ip address?
<ingwar> hi
<nexus> hi all,
<s0me_0ne_> ikonia isnt it normal apears the grub whith (recovery and memo test) to in karmic in the grub after install?
<nexus> i have accidentally somehow removed the only sudoer user from the sudoer file, what do i do now? i can not do any sudo tasks
<cbx> I'm trying sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf and getting chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<fsufitch> ghozt, if i'm reading this right, it actually appears their source is the actual machine making the request (trying to load the page)
<ingwar> I must have the wrong chat room
 * Lcawte hits head on desk
<valari> hannes815: its linux :( and compiz iz the most desent looking mod and cario dock??
 * nathan7 replaces Lcawte's desk with a nail
<Lcawte> why does this ask me to open the files every time, its supposed to open a setup window in the browser
 * Rirto6 replaces Lcawte's nail with a desk
<ghozt> fsufitch: that makes sense. what is happening is that the packet is hitting the apache box and the apache box is sending the response to the default gateway which is the 128.x.x.x address
<hannes815> valari: what's wrong with the cairo dock?
<fsufitch> ghozt, or rather, its net name
<valari> hannes815: i don know hat it is :(
<Rirto6> hannes815: No!!! Better not to multi-task
<fsufitch> ghozt, that's rather silly, that's probably because of this two-interface thing i have going here...
<Rirto6> :D
<valari> hannes815: go for beryl or compiz-fusion
<hannes815> valari: cairo-dock is a mac-like dock just like awn
<valari> hannes815: go for beryl or compiz-fusion
<valari> hannes815: go for beryl or compiz-fusion
 * Lcawte hits silly things
<hannes815> Rirto6: no multi-task?
<Rirto6> iPhone OS
<Rirto6> :D
<ghozt> fsufitch: to solve it you'll need to get iptables to alter the source ip address in the packets so that the apache box thinks it's coming from 172.16.0.1
<ghozt> fsufitch: not sure how to do that though :(
<Rirto6> hannes815: Welcome to the 80s
<fsufitch> ghozt, i think that's masquerading, i just have to switch the out interface on it
<ghozt> fsufitch: brb
<hannes815> valari: isn't compiz fusion not gonna work eiter, since it's just like compiz? and what's beryl?
<fsufitch> or that's my crazy guess
<hannes815> Rirto6: that's why i want it running on linux...
<valari> hannes815: beryl pls google :( sad ness
 * valari sighs
<Lcawte> ok, I did this on windows yesterday fine, why wont it work in ubuntu
<MenZa> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<fsufitch> ghozt, GOT IT :D
<valari> menza: thanks
<ghozt> fsufitch: good.
<ghozt> got to go boys and girls.
<makaru> hi
<fsufitch> ghozt, this has been bothering me for about a week, ty much :)
<hannes815> ubottu: so i guess, it's all gonna be compiz?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MenZa> hannes815: Aaaye.
<Rirto6> !error
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Rirto6> :D
<valari> hannes815: beryl its the onle alt left but its discontinued
<hannes815> oops
<hannes815> valari: well according to #compiz i just need it until the new kernel ships with lucid, and then i can use compiz
<s0me_0ne_> anyone knows how can i enable the mem test and the recovry mode in grub?
<valari> hannes815: you answer ur own q's sometimes
<hannes815> so i guess i'll try beryl --replace?
<hannes815> valari: just wanna make sure ;)
<nexus> i have accidentally somehow removed the only sudoer user from the sudoer file, what do i do now? i can not do any sudo tasks
<SwedeMike> nexus: boot into rescue mode and edit the file from there
<valari> hannes815: beryl will most probably screw you so yeah go ahead and try ;P
<mdel> hey all - anyone know how to change file associations in gEdit??
<mdel> like, if an HTML file doesnt have a .html extention, it doesnt get colored right
<Joundill> I need a little help with variables in bash scripts
<hannes815> valari: so i'll have to give up and wait
<valari> mdel: gedit has a lagnuage slection option in the tab use that
<Joundill> I have some arguments being passed to a function, I want to use them in an array
<nexus> SwedeMike, don't i need a su password being in the rescue mode ?
<mdel> valari: LOL
<mdel> wow
<abhi_nav> 1. ubuntu automatically logged out. 2. sometimes when waking up from sleep ubuntu is unable to show anything on screen - only blank black screen. any solution? is 1st prob is due to virus or hacking?????
<SwedeMike> nexus: I don't know what it'll do when going into rescue mode if sudoers is empty, but it's worth a try.
<valari> hannes815: nah jst throw your laptop out of the window thats the immidiate solution
<SwedeMike> nexus: otherwise you have to boot live cd, mount your volume and edit sudoers from there
<ned-> how do i prevent ubuntu from changing the namesevers i set in /etc/resolv.conf
<overmind> abhi_nav: GNU/Linux only can have a virus if you give him chmod +x permissions and sudo password, so it can't be it
<SwedeMike> ned-: set it in network manager instead.
<nexus> ok, thanks i try
<Joundill> I want to assign $# number of parameters to an array of $# size. The variables are input as numbers from $1 to $#
<abhi_nav> ok but how to solve this now??
<mdel> valari: thanks :) any idea if theres a gEdit SVN plugin by chance?
<ned-> SwedeMike, i dont use the standard gnome manager i have to do it from the command prompt.
<overmind> abhi_nav: Sleep funtion fails me too, I think they should fix it
<valari> mdel: dun thinkso
<ned-> unless theres a way to launch that exec from the cmd prompt.
<abhi_nav> 1st prob occurs for just now for 1st time only. but 2nd prob is occuring for many times
<SwedeMike> ned-: then what is overwriting it? dhcp-client?
<ned-> SwedeMike, i'd imagine so.
<mdel> valari: ah weak... oh well, I _almost_ have gedit working like textmate :)
<SwedeMike> ned-: then you should look into thcanging that.
<valari> abhi_nav: no virus on ubuntu i can assure you that
<iflema> ned- use the hostname command.....
<ned-> SwedeMike, whats the best way to install static IPs?
<maxagaz> how to check on which /dev is assigned my webcam ?
<ned-> iflema, uh. that has nothing to do with what im talking about.
<abhi_nav> ok no virus. is there any key combination that used to log out? or why that ubuntu automatically logged me out??
<SwedeMike> I do that from the /etc/network -scripts
<ned-> SwedeMike, aha. thank you sir.
<overmind> ned-: IPs (dynamics/statics) are provided by your ISP
<valari> abhi_nav: its an auto logut use preferences
<ned-> overflow, uh im not talking about that, im talking about nameservers.
<ned-> but thanks.
<overmind> Ah okay
<brahmana|web> hi all.. I am trying to install mercurial and I am getting this dpkg error -- http://pastebin.mozilla.org/703996
<abhi_nav> but it doesnt happens before this. i am using ubuntu for 5-6 mothns
<abhi_nav> it happend for first time just now 5 min ago
<brahmana|web> Can someone please help me in understanding what is wrong?
<mdel> whats the best IRC client for gnome? (dont say irssi lol)
<Joundill> mdel: Pidgin
<mdel> Joundill: anything dedicated?
<overmind> mdel: Pidgin is not very good for IRC, try xchat or xchat-gnome
<Gadget3000> xchat, quassel
<valari> ghr... too much text iam going MD
<Gryllida> it it okay to post a link to ubuntu-users mailing list question here?
<iflema> mdel weechat .... thatd be xchat not gnome-xchat
<valari> AHHHHHHHHHH iam gonna kill myself GRHRR
<mdel> weechat huh
<hannes815> somebody used xcompmgr here?
<brahmana|web> I am guessing that my dpkg set up is somewhat corrupted.. how can I tell it to flush its state and just install mercurial?
<mdel> hrm ill check them out thank :)
<Joundill> mdel: not that I know of :P
<overmind> mdel: weechat is like irssi, terminal-based
<mdel> ah ok
<mdel> SKIP
<mdel> (i use limechat on OSX)
<overmind> mdel: I recommend to you xchat
<mdel> overmind: xchat-gnome?
<overmind> No, just xchat
<mdel> or just xchat
<mdel> difference?
<brahmana|web> here is the error that I am getting -- http://pastebin.mozilla.org/703996
<overmind> xchat-gnome is different, it has got all changed, and it very basic
<overmind> is
<mdel> ah ok
<mdel> thanks
<overmind> mdel: No problem
<mdel_> woot
<Gryllida> I want to ask you about a [Ubuntu-users] mailing list question, should I ask the question from again here or just give you a link to it?
<mdel_> xchatting
<overmind> mdel: Then you can enable message time, nick with coulour...
<mdel_> overmind, are there color themes?
<mdel_> im a light on dark kinda dude
<overmind> mdel_: I use default, so I don't know, sorry
<Gryllida> sorry, my question above...
<Gryllida> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-February/211536.html
<Joundill> Is anybody here familiar with bash scripts?
<ned-> Joundill, id be willing to bet quite a few of us are, whats your question ?
<Joundill> ned-: I'm trying to make a command (it's in usr/local/bin) and it parses multiple parameters, but I need to be able to be a bit more flexible
<Joundill> ned-: e.g. I want to be able to have -n [name] as an optional parameter in my script
<Joundill> And I'm not keen on using getopts either :P
<Joundill> Also, I don't want a specified order.
<Joundill> ned-: Can you help? :P
<hannes815> hi, i'm running ubuntu without reinstall for a couple years now, and my feeling tells me that it's bloated with a bunch of unnecessary stuff that i don't need, but whenever i use the client to autoremove, i get stuff that i think i still need but don't know. how big is the chance to break the sys with that?
<Slart> hannes815: in my experience autoremove rarely does something bad
<Gheddy_Zarc> what does "same version in "channel software" mean Im trying to install some .debs eh
<Slart> Gheddy_Zarc: I think it means that the same thing you're trying to install is available from the repositories
<Kiff> can someone tell me what "invalid module format" mean when loading a kernel module?
<nameless`> hi folks
<nameless`> i have an old ubuntu hardy that i cannot uninstall, but i have to install gtk 2.18 on it
<Gheddy_Zarc> mm okies ta Slart the machine isnt online so I dont have the luxury of repos dern dern :)
<nameless`> i tried the hardy-backport but it's not the 2.18 version
<miha> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 i guess ubuntu live cd could have option to do this grub reinstall, since it is fairly common task. not that geeks cant do it in terminal, just some users get scared
<nameless`> how can i install gtk 2.18 on a ubuntu hardy LTS edition
<[SW]Dodge> Hello :) I have a problem with Ubuntu9.10 x64 - When i boot, i see the small white ubuntu logo but when the login screen should come up, i just hear the sound but screen goes black and shows something like an error msg from the tft itself (looks like no signal). i allready tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8302145 but with no success. it seems that the randr does not successfully detect my screen or graphic card (having a nvidia onboard
<Slart> Gheddy_Zarc: ah.. it probably just has an old list of the packages in the repository.. you know about !aptoncd and !offline ?
<miha> [SW]Dodge more likely screen. well on my old iiyama i need to see modlines myself (i google the model). probably it set refres rate or something your lcd doesnt like
<Gheddy_Zarc> yeah I been tryig to creae a repo on a cd but brasero wont work lol
<ardchoille> nameless`: that would likely require you to upgrade so many packages that it would no longer be ubuntu hardy
<Slart> !aptoncd | Gheddy_Zarc
<ubottu> Gheddy_Zarc: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Slart> !offline | Gheddy_Zarc
<ubottu> Gheddy_Zarc: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<ardchoille> nameless`: the next LTS release (Lucid) will be out in April
<elgh> Hey archboxman!
<user32> Hi dude
<[SW]Dodge> miha: how/where do i set the modline ? :X i'm a newbie to linux
<user32> how to make myself root?
<Rirto6> sudo
<Rirto6> I mean
<Rirto6> sudo su
<ardchoille> !root | user32
<ubottu> user32: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lucero> soybes
<Slart> I think sudo -i is better than sudo su
<lucero> soy españols
<ardchoille> sudo -i is better
<Slart> !es | lucero
<ubottu> lucero: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Rirto6> Slart: Or su
<lucero> no se hablar ingles bien
<Slart> Rirto6: su requires a root password.. which we don't support nor recommend in this channel
<nameless`> ardchoille: i don't care i need it very quick i'll do the transformation after
<nameless`> ardchoille: what do i have to do ? use the 9.10 sources.list ?
<lucero> hola
<ardchoille> nameless`: quick? It won't be quick at all, you're better off waiting for Lucid
<Slart> lucero: type    /join #ubuntu-es
<ardchoille> nameless`: using the 9,.10 sources list would trash your system
<lucero> hola
<ardchoille> lucero:  Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nameless`> ardchoille: i can't and my update only focus on gtk 2.18
<nameless`> ardchoille: do you know the way to do it i don't care if i have to reinstall my system in a week
<nameless`> ardchoille: but i really need 2.18 right now :)
<ardchoille> nameless`: you cannot install 2.28 on Hardy in a quick manner and expect it to run correctly.
<nameless`> ardchoille: i think it's possible
<ardchoille> nameless`: Trsut me, it isn't
<lucero> hay alguien
<nameless`> ardchoille: give me a reason
<lucero> de platero
<lucero> imd9c,fmc
<lucero> hhhhhhhhooooooooooollllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaa
<ardchoille> nameless`: it's not possible to do what you want to do and having a working Hardy system. End of story
<nameless`> ardchoille: i DO not want to have a working hardy system
<MrGoodkat> if i test my hdd with hdparm it shows 64MB/s write speed and my external usb disk shows 34MB/s. however if i copy something from my hdd to the external i only get 3MB/s
<nameless`> ardchoille: i said that
<Slart> lucero: this channel is english only.. join #ubuntu-es
<MrGoodkat> im using karmic
<Rirto6> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ardchoille> nameless`: then simply upgrade
<ardchoille> !upgrade | nameless`
<ubottu> nameless`: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Rirto6> !es | lucero
<ubottu> lucero: please see above
<nameless`> thx
<ardchoille> nameless`: But it will no longer be HArdy LTS
<MrGoodkat> while i still had jaunty installed i got full 30MB/s while copying
<Rirto6> Is there a good battery discharge program for Ubuntu?
<Rirto6> If so, what is it'?
<haffe> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb ?
<Slart> Rirto6: battery discharge? you mean something to drain the battery?
<ardchoille> haffe: Don't link that here please
<Slart> haffe: do you have a reason to paste that?
<tjz> Hello :D
<eniac_petrov> Hello
<haffe> Slart: He asked for a good battery discharge program.
 * [SW]Dodge crys :(
<haffe> Battery drain is propotional to cpu usage.
<Slart> haffe: if you want to be kick-banned you could just go into #ubuntu-ops and start screaming at them.. it's a lot faster
<MrGoodkat> you could just keep the laptop running without a charge cable
<MrGoodkat> will drain the battery as good as anything
<ardchoille> Slart: hehe
<haffe> Slart: He asked for a battery drain program.
<eniac_petrov> Please, help with the alternate install. After installing a couple of packages, the installer requires me "Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091027)"
<Alex_Mac1> I'm trying to install Quassel  but when I've installed and try to run I get the error "quassel: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkio.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZN15QProgressDialog16staticMetaObjectE"
<MrGoodkat> thats the cd eniac_petrov
<user32_> what's that mean ?? "Root privileges are required for running GParted"
<MrGoodkat> put the cd back inside or deactivate the cd in the packet sources
<eniac_petrov> yes, but I think it may be the desktop version?
<user32_> how to make my self root?
<MrGoodkat> user32_  you can only administer the hdds with root privileges
<eniac_petrov> probably my CD drive is broken..
<[SW]Dodge> is it a bad sign if xrandr on tty1 yells "cant open display"?
<ardchoille> !sudo | user32_
<ubottu> user32_: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<user32_> how to make  it
<MrGoodkat> alt+f2 then "gksu gparted"
<haffe> eniac_petrov: Just remove the cd as a package source.
<MrGoodkat> without the ""
<haffe> eniac_petrov: are you running a graphical enviroment?
<brahmana|web> ok.. something is really really broken with my apt setup... help needed.... http://pastebin.mozilla.org/704002
<MrGoodkat> why is my file copying speed so slow since karmic?
<eniac_petrov> haffe, no, it happens on the debian installer from the alternate install cd
<user32_> <MrGoodkat> that's right,, thank you
<haffe> eniac_petrov: Ok.
<haffe> Have you removed the cd?
<brahmana|web> i am not able to do anything with my apt ... and consequently not able to do any development work after that.. so please help me..
<eniac_petrov> yes, from another tty with eject
<eniac_petrov> because the cd is locked
<eniac_petrov> but nothing happens
<eniac_petrov>  ....the problem is with  my cd
<MrGoodkat> im getting only 3MB/s recently, instead of 30MB/s
<haffe> eniac_petrov: Ok.
<eniac_petrov> brahmana|web, what is the problem with your apt?
<haffe> I would reboot and do a cdcheck.
<MrGoodkat> thats pretty annoying when copying blurays
<Slart> MrGoodkat: copying between internal hard drives?
<haffe> It sounds like the cd is broken.
<brahmana|web> eniac_petrov: I am unable to install any package - http://pastebin.mozilla.org/703996
<MrGoodkat> Slart internal to external usb
<eniac_petrov> haffe, yes. thanks for the propose
<MrGoodkat> i tried hdparm and it shows 64MB/s write speed for the internal and 32MB/s for the external
<brahmana|web> eniac_petrov: Neither am I able to remove that gnome-power-manager package which appears to be the pric.. error here -- http://pastebin.mozilla.org/704002
<Slart> MrGoodkat: external usb has been weird from time to time... I had major problems with it using 9.04.. never did find out what the problem was.. but it got fixed in 9.10
<walter_> hi
<walter_> wuzhappenin.
<Eladar> hey all...quick question regarding the download procedure
<eniac_petrov> brahmana|web, you should try with --purge remove :?
<Eladar> If i download it via the windows installer, i just run that, set up a root password, and it does the rest? yes??
<haffe> Wonder if you could edit the source while installing.
<Eladar> and it doesn't make it so i dual boot... it sets ubuntu as the only OS right?
<brahmana|web> eniac_petrov: let me try that..
<haffe> To make the installer download all the packages from the internet.
<Dr_Willis> Eladar:  thtas using WUBI - thats not a 'regular' install. I suggest doing a normnal nstall instead of using WUBI
<Slart> Eladar: no root password.. the rest sounds reasonable
<Slart> Eladar: I agree with Dr_Willis .. wubi can be weird sometimes.
<Eladar> so you reckon I should download te ISO, image burn that to a disk, and do it that way?
<Slart> Eladar: yes
<Eladar> I was tempted to get it sent to me...but then i saw "it takes 6 to 10 weeks
<Eladar> "
<MrGoodkat> Slart i had no problems with 9.04 but now with 9.10 ;)
<Dr_Willis> Eladar:  mine took 3
<MrGoodkat> any way to fix this?
<Eladar> I don't quite understand how to burn an ISO to a disk so it still behaves like an ISO though
<brahmana|web> eniac_petrov: is there a way to tell apt to forget about any pending install or uninstall items and get the db to a sane state?
<Slart> MrGoodkat: Ubuntu works in mysterious ways =)
<Dr_Willis> Eladar:  use a tool like imgburn or infrarecorder
<gautham> After an update my titlebar's gone missing
<Slart> !burniso | Eladar
<ubottu> Eladar: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<gautham> whats wrong ?
<Dr_Willis> Eladar:  i behaves like a 'cd' :)
<Dr_Willis> the isofile is an Image of a cd.
<Alex_Mac1> my bin file won't run. It just says "Segmentation error"
<Slart> Alex_Mac1: then they are broken.. or not compiled for your architecture
<eniac_petrov> brahmana|web, I straighten these problems with synaptic
<Alex_Mac1> Okay thankss
<brahmana|web> eniac_petrov: and how to do that?
<brahmana|web> eniac_petrov: also i get the same error message with --purge remove
<Davedan> can I rotate a log manually?
<eniac_petrov> brahmana|web, there is a section named "Coustom Filters" and in there - "broken packages"
<Slart> Alex_Mac1: could of course be a memory problem as well
<nomnex> Compile from source: There is "make" in Karmic, when or what for do I need to install the build-essentials (meta-package including make)
<Alex_Mac1> Slart: I just used apt-get to install it, but when I try to open it I get the error "quassel: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkio.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZN15QProgressDialog16staticMetaObjectE"
<deostroll> clear
<Slart> nomnex: sudo apt-get install build-essential   <-- note.. no s on the end
<Slart> Alex_Mac1: hmm.. might be a problem with that package.. sounds like the package author missed something
<pablo> ola
<pablo> kien eres
<Slart> !es | pablo
<ubottu> pablo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nomnex> Slart, okay, what about the question. is it for debian package? there is some lib in the package, I wonder if I need to install build-essential in addition of make to compile from source. thanks
<pablo> tv
<Slart> nomnex: usually when you compile from source the authors lists dependencies.. ie stuff you need to have installed before you can compile ..
<Slart> nomnex: build-essential is always needed if you're going to compile stuff
<nabin> #coova
<eniac_petrov> MrGoodkat, yes. - http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1810675.html
<MrGoodkat> is there a way to see if the usb uses 2.0 or 1.1?
<eniac_petrov> MrGoodkat, excuse me, I am reading previous messages
<nomnex> Slart, >build-essential is always needed if you're going to compile stuff - fine, thanks. I will install then
<Dr_Willis> if the package is in teh repos.. and you want to compile a newer version from source.. the package manager can install needed  dependenciues/libs/dev files for you also.
<Dr_Willis> whichis real handy,
<Slart> also..
<Slart> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<u83mm> hola, he instalado una aplicación bajo wine pero no me aparece en el menú "wine", sino en "otras"
<nathan7> !es | u83mm
<ubottu> u83mm: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nathan7> (I hope that was spanish)
<Davedan> can I rotate a log file manually?
<ardchoille> nathan7: I believe it was
<nathan7> ardchoille: Believe what you want to believe! =p
<Spoon1> hi
<nathan7> Spoon1: hi.
 * nathan7 sporks Spoon1 
<ori> just wanted to say that all of you are awesome! :-D
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<melodie_> hello !
<melodie_> does a classic karmic version work smooth on a machine with 512 mo ram ? the proc is a amd athlon 3700+ (2.4 Ghz)
<Grufle> melodie_, yea... In my experience it does
<melodie_> Grufle, thank you
<Grufle> no problem :)
<neil_d> just upgraded to 9.10 but the sound has stopped working... I need some help!
<melodie_> neil_d, did you update ?
<ori> Does someone know if i have to install all system76 drivers, or just the last one?
<Grufle> I have a support question regarding the forums... Made a post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1411642 yesterday, but I can't seem to find the post unless I go to the direct link. Never showed up in the category I posted in nor if I search for it using the title as keywords
<melodie_> good luck to get any help here with all the movement
<Grufle> is the forums so heavily cached or did I post it wrong somehow?
<ori> Does someone know if i have to install all system76 drivers, or just the last one?
<ichat> im trying to find the package that installes a headless transmission with the webgui but the only instructions are for hardy not for  9.10
<melodie_> ori, what do thoses drivers do ?
<iceroot> ichat: transmission-cli imo
<iceroot> ichat: apt-cache search transmission
<Dr_Willis> transmission has a web gui? :)
<Dr_Willis> never noticed
<ori> melodie_: i think everything... allow me to watch dvd's, etc.
<diskin> how to see what packages are installed on my system from specific repository (say, medibuntu)?
<melodie_> ori, does it work for now ?
<ichat> i did transmission-cli but  when i try -   transmission-deamon  no results
<Presvetli> ff
<melodie_> ori, if it works don't fix it
<Presvetli> эй, народ
<Dr_Willis> !find transmission-deamon
<rabbi1> Evince Document Viewer 2.22.2 - fonts not displayed properly while viewing .pdf
<ori> melodie_: no. i put in a disc, and it doesnt even see it
<melodie_> Presvetli, cheers !
<Myrtti> !ru | Presvetli
<ubottu> Package/file transmission-deamon does not exist in karmic
<ubottu> Presvetli: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<melodie_> ori, a cd or a dvd ?
<ori> melodie_: a dvd
<rabbi1> ﻿Help - ﻿Evince Document Viewer 2.22.2 - fonts not displayed properly while viewing .pdf
<melodie_> ori, try something else : install smplayer and try to open the dvd with it
<ori> melodie_: is that the best player?
<melodie_> ori, then if it doesn't see it, try to do a cleaning of the lens of the reader, many times it's enough to get it working
<Dr_Willis> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<melodie_> ori, that's not the best, that's my favourite ! ^^
<ori> melodie_: lol ok
<melodie_> it's a gui to mplayer which is a fantastic tool
<FeasibilityStudy> !worst
<rabbi1> anybody could help me with the fonts in Evince viewer?
<melodie_> ori, don't forget a cleaning of the reader once a while, it's incredible how much dirt get into it with time going
<Spoon1> hi i have a question about laptops touchpad and an attached usb mouse, is it possible to deactivate the tochpad then an usb mouse is attached?
<melodie_> rabbi1,
<melodie_> yes
<Davedan> how do I empty a file?
<rabbi1> melodie_: .pdf files - fonts not proper
<melodie_> rabbi1, open synaptic, and do a search on "fonts"
<FeasibilityStudy> Davedan: ???
<diskin> Davedan, cat > file
<melodie_> rabbi1,  then take a look at what exists and install more fonts
<DryGrain> So I just got a new 500gb external HD, and copied all the media from my netbook on it. When I plug it in to my HTPC, the drive appears for a moment on the desktop, but disappears, crashing nautilus as soon as i try to open it. Both comps are running 9.10. Is this a permissions problem? How do I fix it?
<rabbi1> melodie_: searching
<ori> melodie_: the reader is the little circle in a square?
<melodie_> ori, I don't know, I use Archlinux, so the icons can be different
<Davedan> diskin: is it safe to use it to clear a log file?
<Lcawte> How do I install java on ubuntu lol
<melodie_> ori the name is smplayer
<ikonia> Lcawte: why is that funny ?
<ikonia> !java | Lcawte
<llutz> Lcawte: what version ist "ubuntu lol"?
<rabbi1> melodie_: i recently copied few fonts from windows,
<Lcawte> ikonia: its not, its just I've asked so many questions in here todau
<melodie_> llutz, all versions
<diskin> Davedan, yes, or better use cat /dev/null > file
<Lcawte> today*
<ardchoille> !nick > N0x
<melodie_> rabbi1, don't, there exists a package in Ubuntu for that
<Davedan> diskin: what's the difference?
<FeasibilityStudy> Davedan: Just use logrotate
<DryGrain> :(
<Lcawte> Version of Ubuntu:  9.10 I think..
<diskin> Davedan, the 2nd command does not wait for ctrl-d
<Spoon1> hi i have a question about laptops touchpad and an attached usb mouse, is it possible to deactivate the tochpad then an usb mouse is attached?
<rabbi1> melodie_: s, got lots of packages ;)
<Dr_Willis> DryGrain:  you may need to fix the permissions for the opther pcs to access it. Unless your user name/uid are identical
<melodie_> rabbi1, don't install stuff from outside the distro, or you'll break your install
<Davedan> FeasibilityStudy: the log is supposed to rotate but it reach 2GB
<Dr_Willis> DryGrain:  but that shouldnet crash nautilus
<rabbi1> melodie_: which one to choose ? i am getting small boxes in .pdf
<Dr_Willis> DryGrain:  try accessing it via the cli
<ori> melodie_: wait, which player should i use?
<ubottu> Lcawte: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<ubottu> N0x, please see my private message
<FeasibilityStudy> DryGrain: what filesystem is this disk running
<DryGrain> You mean navigate to the drive in terminal?
<melodie_> rabbi1, do a search with "advanced search" and select "names" : then you'll have all the list of packages containing "font" in the name
<diskin> how to see what packages are installed on my system from specific repository (say, medibuntu)?
<melodie_> then read the descriptions, and take all fonts that are relevant to your language : all the packages !
<DryGrain> FeasibilityStudy, how do I check that?
<FeasibilityStudy> DryGrain: argh.  We have a lot of learnin' to do
<melodie_> diskin, in synaptic menu preferences tick the choice "components" : a new column will appear in Synaptic package part
<DryGrain> I can navigate the drive fine in terminal
<FeasibilityStudy> DryGrain: try opening this disk as root.
<N0x> arcdchoille: thought my nick, N0x was already registered to my account and set to default but apparetly it isn't either. cheers though
<[SW]Dodge> hm xrandr -q tells me that 1280x1024 with 61.4khz and 60ht is current but my monitor displays 35,3khz/79hz (75hz is max for the monitor >.<) how to modify? (ubuntu 9.10 x64)
<rabbi1> melodie_: msstcorefonts are also installed
<melodie_> rabbi1, ok
<ori> melodie_:srry, i wont do it again... its just that im in pidgin, and it's hard to follow what people say to me, unlike in chatzilla
<rabbi1> melodie_: i am getting other language support fonts, i just need english fonts
<melodie_> ori, I don't like pidgin
<TheErk> morning
<melodie_> rabbi1, just install all fonts that are allright for english
<FeasibilityStudy> kvirc FTW
<ori> melodie_: what's the best thing to use if i dont want to have to open firefox everytime?
<melodie_> ori, xchat
<Moat> How do I download videos off the net?
<melodie_> not xchat-gnome !
<Moat> like youtube
<rabbi1> melodie_: wht are these 100 Dpi fonts? should i install even that?
<Moat> and megavideo
<melodie_> just basic xchat
<Dr_Willis> Moat:  thers firefox extensions for that.
<FeasibilityStudy> Moat: Get the "Download Helper" plugin for Firefox
<Moat> what r they called?
<Moat> k thnx
<ori> melodie_: xchat irc, or xchat-gnome irc chat?
<melodie_> rabbi1, you can get all the 100dpi fonts and then remove all 75dpi fonts : theses are system fonts, and 100dpi is a bit bigger, so better imo
<melodie_> ori not the gnome one !
<melodie_> ori xchat irc
<diskin> melodie_, it shows only "main", "universe", and not 3rd party things like PPAs
<miraiw> ori: is are you looking for an irc client?
<miraiw> s/is//
<FeasibilityStudy> kvirc = best IRC client ever.  But if you aren't on KDE, you probably want Xchat
<ori> miraiw: yeah
<melodie_> diskin, then you may not have it configured in the list of your repositories ?
<rabbi1> melodie_: ok, wht abt ghostscript interpreter
<ori> miraiw: right now im using pidgin, and its annoying
<melodie_> rabbi1, try again ?
<miraiw> ori: irssi
<melodie_> rabbi1, :)
<ori> miraiw: is that better than xchat?
<melodie_> miraiw, irssi is too complicated to use
<diskin> melodie_, I do, and I see them installed when I run apt-cache policy. I just want to see what packages came from medibuntu..
<iceroot> melodie_: not really
<FeasibilityStudy> ori stay away from irssi unless you are an IRC command guru
<melodie_> ori, irssi is good to have incase X doesn't work anymore !
<miraiw> melodie_: it is not
<Dr_Willis> i like weechat over irssi :)
<DryGrain> FeasibilityStudy, have a look at www.pastebin.ws/b34b9y if you dont mind
<melodie_> miraiw, I'm lost : what is not ?
<ori> melodie_: so try xchat first...?
<melodie_> ori, yes
<iceroot> melodie_: bitlbee + irrsi + screen + ssh   is much much much better then xchat or other stuff
<miraiw> melodie_: irssi isn't too complicated
<melodie_> ori get both, irssi and xchat are not heavy
<rabbi1> melodie_: installing all 10೦ Dpi fonts,
<thear> does any1 how to fix the black screen bootup when using nvidia drivers in ubuntu 9.10
<melodie_> iceroot, that's geek stuff
<iceroot> melodie_: no
<melodie_> rabbi1, ok
<iceroot> melodie_: like ubuntu isnt geekstuff too
<melodie_> iceroot, yes it is
<Dr_Willis> what? no znc ? :)
<melodie_> iceroot, depends how you use it
<iceroot> melodie_: correct and for chatting you dont need a gui or mouse
<melodie_> iceroot, I do
<iceroot> melodie_: are you typing with the mouse?
<melodie_> I use irssi when my X is broken, else I never remember what keys to use to chan buffer
<Myrtti> moving on to support issues, folks ;-)
<Eriick9> ola
<FeasibilityStudy> bottom line, if you don't know all the IRC commands, stay away from irssi, et al.
<maria> olaaa
<ori_> melodie_: could you type me something?
<Eriick9> que tal?
<melodie_> iceroot, I get used to shorkeys in openbox theses days
<Myrtti> you can discuss the differences of IRC clients in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> thats how you learn the commands :)
<melodie_> ori, what ?
<maria> ola
<Myrtti> !es | maria, Eriick9
<ubottu> maria, Eriick9: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Eriick9> teneis msn?
<rabbi1> melodie_: how can i read .chm files ?
<ori_> melodie_: i typed to you from xchat... when you responded it didnt have a seperate box for things people typed to me
<Dr_Willis> chm viewers in the repos rabbi1
<rabbi1> Dr_Willis: thx :)
<melodie_> rabbi1, I've seen that once, but don't remember : see the web ?
<melodie_> ori_, if you want to go to private, just do a right click on the pseudo and you will see new menus
<rabbi1> melodie_: thts ok, i got it thx
<ori> melodie_: what does that mean?
<airtonix> !info gnochm
<ubottu> gnochm (source: gnochm): CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.11-2 (karmic), package size 155 kB, installed size 840 kB
<melodie_> ori, come to private : do a right click on my pseudo and choose "open dialog window"
<rabbi1> melodie_: o god, i can't c these scary english fonts
<melodie_> ori,  that means we can talk appart from the main chan
<TLF> Hello
<TLF> it's possible to create a "Virtual" desktop? I mean, I have (for example) a 640x480 monitor, but I want a 1024x768 resolution, so moving the mouse to the corners will move the desktop to fit it in my monitor, can I do that?
<Dr_Willis> TLF:  at one time that was a common feature in X. people would accidently enble it and  think it was a bug.
<slaxx> bonjour pouvez vous me donnez le channel dédié à l'aide pour Ubuntu. Merci
<Dr_Willis> TLF:  ive not seen it used in years.
<slaxx> Ha it's english
<bazhang> slaxx, #ubuntu-fr
<slaxx> thanks
<llutz> TLF: define "virtual XxY" in xorg.conf
<TLF> Dr_Willis: yes, I know that from when I started using linux in 2000's, but now I want that feature and I don't know how to enable it
<Eriick9> ola algun español o española para ablar?
<Dr_Willis> TLF:  i never was able to get it enabled on my Netbook. where it WOULD be yhandy
<Myrtti> !es | Eriick9
<ubottu> Eriick9: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ori> can someone type something to me?
<ori> anything
<Dr_Willis> ori:  Moo
<ikonia> ori: why ?
<mauri> using kdesu dolphin i have the folowing problem: The procces is died inaspetately
<Arch_Stanton> Hi! I would like to ask why while I'm watching a video on youtube it uses my CPU more than 70%. I've a hp 6735s and I've installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my sister's desktop pc wich is much older than my laptop and she has not this problem
<Dr_Willis> Arch_Stanton:  becuse flash sort of stinks...
<ori> I'm trying to make a window pop up when anyone types to me... its not working
<Dr_Willis> Arch_Stanton:  try the google chrome browser and the html5 feature. that may use much less cpu
<Arch_Stanton> ok I'll try, thank you!
<Eriick9> ola
<neil_d> is there any way to get the "USB Startup Disk Creator" to accept the 9,10 minimal iso image "mini.iso"?   it seems to ignore the one I just downloaded.
<Eriick9> niña wapa para ablar por privi?
<Kalidarn> i really do wonder why the ubuntu devs named libqt4-core  4.5.3really4.5.2-0ubuntu1
<Kalidarn> what sort of version number is 4.5.3really4.5.2-0ubuntu1
<abhi_nav> ubuntu automaticaly shuts down. i fear internet intrusion? what to do??
<Kalidarn> abhi_nav: what do you mean by 'internet intrusion'
<llutz> abhi_nav: take it from net, install from known as clean media
<abhi_nav> i mean hacking
<Kalidarn> have you annoyed someone :)
<Myrtti> abhi_nav: are you sure your hardware isn't failing? kernel panic?
<airtonix> abhi_nav, confirm same behaviour with lan cable unplugged
<abhi_nav> my media cd is directly sent by ubuntu itself
<Kalidarn> are there any errors?
<abhi_nav> how to know that hardware is failing and kernel panic?
<Kalidarn> abhi_nav check dmesg
<Kalidarn> i doubt your machine has been hacked
<Kalidarn> more than likely a hardware failure or some sort of kernel panic due to some sort of inconsistency somewhere
<Dr_Willis> neil_d:  im not sure the minimal iso can work with that..  unetbootin MIGHT be able to.. might not
<abhi_nav> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/380942/
<abhi_nav> Kalidarn: you doubt means? is it hacked????
<Moat> I'm still having issues
<Kalidarn> abhi_nav: also syslog the tail of that
<Kalidarn> i doubt it's been hacked abhi_nav
<hsr> hello, how can i create my own ftp server?
<Moat> Downloadthemall and download helper won't work and I wanna download a video off the net, it's like a youtube vid
<jrib> !ftpd | hsr
<ubottu> hsr: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<neil_d> Dr_Willis: ok
<Kalidarn> Moat: they cannot be used for that
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  install a ftp server on the machine..
<jrib> hsr: take a look at the ftp section of the server guide at http://help.ubuntu.com as well
<Moat> Kalidarn what do i use?
<Kalidarn> getvid
<Kalidarn> Moat: http://keepvid.com/
<Dr_Willis> Moat:  thers web sites that can grab/convert videos from web sites if you put in the URL at tehir site
<Kalidarn> rather
<abhi_nav> syslong means system=admin=log file????
<abhi_nav> but how to interpret the meseges?
<abhi_nav> everying is technical
<Kalidarn> abhi_nav: not the whole thing just the end of it
<Moat> what site Dr_Willis
<Kalidarn> there might be something there which says something
<AlexJ> how can i uninstall in apt JUST one package (ignore dependcies) ?
<Dr_Willis> Moat:  thers several. i dont rember their names.
<Moat> fffff-
<jrib> Moat: Kalidarn just gave you one
<Moat> it doesn't work
<suds> usb audio probs: 'arecord --list-devices' shows the device, but system->prefs->sound doesnt show it! any idea?
<Moat> not supported
<BigRedS_> AlexJ: easiest way I can think of is to create a dummy package that provides what the package you're removing provides, install that, then remove the depended-upon package
<Kalidarn> link to the youtube clip and let me try it
<Kalidarn> it usually works
<jrib> Moat: it seems to work here.
<abhi_nav> Cannot find fallback mixer control "Mic" or mixer control is no combination of switch/volume.
<Kalidarn> check you entered the youtube clip right
<Moat> uhh, it doesn't support the site
<AlexJ> that does not seem to be the easiest :P
<bazhang> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Kalidarn> abhi_nav: sounds like a sound configuration problem though that doesn't indicate why the machine should shut down
<jrib> Moat: it supports youtube...
<Kalidarn> oh yeah forgot about youtube-dl
<Moat> i'm not wanting youtube
<jrib> Moat: then what do you want.
<Kalidarn> i thought you said it was
<airtonix> Moat, getdeb has a nice package for general purpose online video snaffling
<melodie_> rabbi1, how is it going now ?
<rabbi1> going on
<Kalidarn> Moat: down them all is a download manager it's not a video grabber
<rabbi1> melodie_: going on
<Moat> i need a video grabber
<Kalidarn> well use google Moat
<rabbi1> melodie_: still the same prob
<shannonbrimer> can somone help me i need help find my root password
<Kalidarn> beause it's what anyone else would do Moat
<jrib> !root | shannonbrimer
<ubottu> shannonbrimer: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Kalidarn> you haven't told anyone what your actually trying to grab so nobody can help you
<Moat> a redtube vid
<Kalidarn> lolol
<bazhang> he said youtube
<Moat> :| it's from a porn site.
<Kalidarn> they let you download them
<shannonbrimer> i am trying to run apache but i need a root account password
<Kalidarn> bazhang: no he said 'like youtube'
<airtonix> shannonbrimer, no.
<melodie_> rabbi1, maybe this pdf is crummy try with another ?
<shannonbrimer> then what
<Kalidarn> Moat: i was pretty sure readtube and youporn let you download their videos anyway without a grabber
<hsr> how to use ftpd?
<melodie_> ori_, ?
<Moat> uhm
<Moat> nope
<airtonix> shannonbrimer, why and how are you trying to run apache ?
<Dr_Willis> !ftpd | hsr
<ubottu> hsr: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<ori_> melodie_: yeah sorry
<airtonix> shannonbrimer, and not "because i want to have a webserver"
<ori_> melodie_: isee
<shannonbrimer> idk let me talk to the game dev
<melodie_> ori_, to get a popup raise you must get it activated in the preferences section
<ori_> melodie_: do u know how?
<melodie_> ori_, yes I do
<airtonix> shannonbrimer, i ask, because when you install apache in ubuntu, it should be setup to run at boot-time. without your intervention
<melodie_> ori_, go to menu > parameters, and open it then (I look)
<thear> any1 know a good network to get help on ubuntu
<ori_> melodie_: lol i dont know where that is
<melodie_> in the left column you go to the second big section and choose "alerts" sub section
<melodie_> ori_, menus : just above the chat window
<jrib> Moat: put "download redtube" in google and click on the first link (nsfw)
<rabbi1> melodie_: thts ok abt fonts, will check it later, my vlc player disappers somewhere when i click on it
<ori_> melodie_: i dont have it. my xchat looks a bit different that yours
<Moat> ffff--
<Kalidarn> Moat: u can apparently do it using safari lol
<Moat> what about sites that have videos that are watchable that are not retube,youporn,youtube,megavideo
<melodie_> ori_, did you happen to install xchat-gnome ? I don't understand xchat-gnome, so get the other one
<Kalidarn> Moat: but that wont be as much help to you it does let u download any flv stream
<melodie_> ori_, did you look at my screenshot ????
<jrib> Moat: it depends how the site is setup really
<ori_> melodie_: no...
<ori_> melodie_: yeah
<archboxman> Now I read irssi is to complicated lol it easy to use... lol
<melodie_> rabbi1, get rid of vlc then and try smplayer
<Kalidarn> Moat: http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20070420014456930
<Kalidarn> Moat: ill see if it works with redtube lol
<Kalidarn> Moat: give me a link to the video in pm and upp rapidshit it for you
<melodie_> archboxman, if you don't remember the shortcuts to go from one chan to the other, it's not simple : ok ?
<archboxman> I could explain how to use in 5 mins and send you on your way ...
<ori_> melodie_: do u have chatzilla in firefox?
<rabbi1> melodie_: i had problem with movieplayer got rid of that, now get rid of this and install smplayer? god
<melodie_> ori_, never
<ori_> melodie_:hahaha
<melodie_> rabbi1, it's one of the best
<kemsiro> can anyone give me a brief tutorial about irssi ?
<archboxman> melodie_: what /part and /j room
<melodie_> rabbi1, vlc is very good too and if you start it from a console you may discover why it disappears
<rabbi1> melodie_: ok, i need player for mp3, rm/ram, and other video files, so smplayer will do it all to me ?
<jrib> kemsiro: read the intro at irssi.org
<Anzenketh> Where are samba mounts stored I am trying to access a file on a samba share though a application but in the application it does not allow me to access my samba mount
<ori_> melodie_: ok... let me rephrase. How do i have a box open up on the left that just has things that everyone types to me from the chat, in the same box
<ori_> ?
<melodie_> archboxman, I'm not interested I have enough  to do allready
<melodie_> ori_, no idea
<archboxman> melodie_: irssi that is a hard one better watch out that is what tomboy is for copy notes
<ori_> melodie_:(sigh)ok
<melodie_> archboxman, off topic
<archboxman> melodie_: what ever
<ori_> melodie_: but anything anyone types to me is in red, and that's pretty ok... can i make it that anytime anyone types to me, i get a new window with what they typed in it?
<melodie_> sry I just told you I'm not interested and someone before said that comparing irc clients should be at #ubuntu-offtopic
<melodie_> ori_, yes, as I told you
<ori_> melodie_: right ok thanx for everything
<archboxman> Dr_Willis: when you feel like putting some more cli commands down I will compy them to tomboy feel free to go ahead..
<melodie_> ori_, <melodie_> ori_, go to menu > parameters, and open it then (I look)
<rabbi1> ﻿melodie_: ok, i need player for mp3, rm/ram, and other video files, so smplayer will do it all to me ?
<melodie_> rabbi1, provided you have all codecs installed
<melodie_> rabbi1, but if not, as soon as you will open a file and some codecs are missing it will offer you automatically to install the missing codecs
<rabbi1> melodie_: vlc installed all codecs default
<melodie_> smplayer does it too
<melodie_> same quality as vlc, just if one day one doesn't work anymore after an update you can use the other
<rabbi1> melodie_: great then
<ori_> melodie_: sm player doesnt see the dvd either i dont think
<melodie_> then clean the lens : if it's a laptop and lens is visible, take a drop of glass cleaner on a cotton stick if not visible buy a cd/dvd reader cleaning disk
<melodie_> ori_, then you mount the cleaning disk and execute "lens.exe" with wine
<melodie_> bye not
<melodie_> now
<ori_> melodie_:why? its a store bought dvd, with a computer built for ubuntu?
<pokoko222> downloading files with ubuntu is a mess, the thing gets to 99.00 % and stops
<Anzenketh> How do you change the netbios name for the samba client?
<jrib> pokoko222: "the thing"?
<pokoko222> well whatever i download it gets to 99 % and stops
<pokoko222> and basically it gets corrupted and unfinished
<jrib> pokoko222: what are you using to download?
<pokoko222> firefox for browsing
<jrib> pokoko222: see if it happens with wget
<pokoko222> normal download nothing special
<pokoko222> ok
<photon> I have full disk encryption and I want the keyboard auto repeat rate to be changed/disabled when entering the password for dmcrypt. it's got to be a setting in /boot/, since X11 settings are completely encrypted at this stage. any hints where I can change it? Google was of no help.
<ori_> melodie_:I'm restoring my system76 drivers.. and am gonna see if that works
<allen> I would like to use my mp3 player to create a USB bootdisk for installing the new version but it says its a problem with the partitionnumber, any ide?
<ikonia> allen: tell us the actual error and what you're doing that creates the error
<jrib> photon: kbdrate I guess
<photon> jrib: doesn't work, since those settings are encrypted at this stage.
<jrib> photon: kbdrate doesn't involve X.  You've tried it already?
<V4mpire> what norton ghost is the best to use to backup linux systems/windows systems
<allen> when i try to use ubuntus application to create a start up disk from USB device, it gives the message Unable to determine the partition number
<V4mpire> complete backups to disk
<ikonia> allen: you said - now tell us the exact error, and what you are doing to create the error
<photon> jrib: yup, no effect. :(
<photon> jrib: thing is, the only unencrypted directory is /boot/, so it's gotta be saved there.
<allen> i guess i don't know the error, i cant create the start up disk.... that is my problem
<sami__> salut tlmd
<jrib> photon: oh, so you're only dealing with grub at that point, no kernel yet?
<sami__> je chercche un chan de devlopement java
<dAlfa89_> !fr | sami__
<ubottu> sami__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Anzenketh> I mounted a samba share and I do not see it in openoffice what do I need to do to get it to appear so I can open network files?
<photon> jrib: I assume. I'm not knowledgeable enough to tell at which stage the kernel is loaded, but I see grub loading and then a screen prompting me for the password to unlock my root partition.
<AmunRa> Hello! My audio settings don't get saved every time I reboot.. I end up having to fiddle around with `alsamixer` each time to fix them and pick the internal instead of external mic.
<ikonia> allen: how can you not know the error, yet your telling us part of it ? what command/tool are you using that creates the error
<AmunRa> Is there some other command that I can use to control alsa mixer settings from a script?
<Sewey> Does logmein or something else work with ubuntu?
<jiohdi> pan newsreader used to be able to show me multiple part pictures, now it just gives me Attachment not shown: MIME type image/jpeg; filename xxx
<jiohdi> what changed?
<airtonix> AmunRa, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/alsamixer-command-line-arguments-376678/
<MadMike> anyone can tell me if it is possible to compile latest ati driver  / fglrx with kernel 2.6.33-rc8 ? DKMS module build expects a 2.6.32 kernel and wont compile for 2.6.33
<raar> When I log in to a system through ssh and it tells me "System restart required", how do I find out why this is required (i.e. for a kernel update or anything else)?
<airtonix> AmunRa, also : in your terminal : man alsamixer
<ikonia> MadMike: why are you using .33 ?
<MadMike> because it includes changes to hpet implementation...
<ikonia> MadMike: where did you get the kernel ?
<MadMike> have that annoying increase min_delta bug since ubuntu 7...
<MadMike> compiled it with the latest official sources and patch rc-8 for 2.6.33
<mactimes> Would anyone here know what is the exact command line to do the same as clicking on "Places --> Connect to Server... --> Service type: Windows share?"
<ikonia> MadMike: I'd assume the ati components would be fine against it, but as a heads up, custom kernel's aren't supported
<ikonia> mactimes: sudo mount -t cifs -o username=$blah //server/share /mountpoint
<mactimes> ikonia: I'll try that, thank you =)
<MadMike> too bad...can you tell me where I could search for custom patches ? Had to apply one as installing 2.6.32 also but google cant find one for me regarding 2.6.33
<MadMike> found patches for 2.6.32 on the phoronix forums
<ikonia> MadMike: you need to know who wrote the patch or where it's hosted
<MadMike> ikonia, ok thx. will continue to search
<mm__> yo
<mm__> co tam??
<mm__> bhb;
<KampfKarotte> I have got some problem: i've got a notebook with dual core processor and 2.27 mhz each; when my notebook is pluged in to electricity the cpu frequency is choked to 800 mhz. it seems, that the system thinks, that my cpu has only 800 mhz. I am using Ubuntu 9.10 Does anyone else have the same problem?
<mm__> aha
<V4mpire> what norton ghost is the best to use to backup linux systems/windows systems that does complete backs to disk
<ikonia> KampfKarotte: it's scaling, when it needs to use more it will scale up
<mm__> sdifuhgsiuh sugheughsg
<ikonia> V4mpire: that's a terrible solution
<jrib> V4mpire: partimage is like norton ghost
<KampfKarotte> ikonia: no it doesnt; although it is "ondemand" it doesnt go up
<mactimes> ikonia: That's not it yet, I want it not to request sudo or root privileges.  smbmount does almost the same as what I want.  I want it to do exactly what "Places --> Connect to server..." does, including the part that you don't need to specify a mount point.  Is that possible?
<llutz> V4mpire: images aren't backups, for linux system you should prefer tools like rsync/tar
<Kalidarn> V4mpire: u can just copy your root and tar.gz it make sure to do the same to /boot and other mount points also use the -p switch to preserve permissions this can be done with a live cd
<V4mpire> well i want to do a complete system backup ready to put onto a new hdd
<KampfKarotte> ikona: the funny thing is: when i run the notebook on battery i works with ondemand
<photon> jrib: any ideas?
<ikonia> mactimes: no,
<ikonia> KampfKarotte: that's most off
<ikonia> KampfKarotte: "odd"
<jrib> photon: nope, I don't know enough about how the encryption is setup to help
<KampfKarotte> ikonia odd? i tried it with powertop
<photon> jrib: thanks though
<archboxman> ghosting as IT puts it is an ok solution, but backup files is the best way to secure a linux system..
<mactimes> V4mpire: I think you want something like PowerQuest Drive Image.
<ciunix> hi all
<mactimes> V4mpire: There are many FOSS solutions, I'll see if I can find it here, I'm pretty sure I have that on my bookmarks, hold on.
<jrib> photon: try to learn what exactly is responsible for asking for that password.  I think there's more than just grub involved
<ciunix> can anyone help me in installing ubuntu on my pc with 3 partitions? one is win xp the second is win7 the third is free
<V4mpire> kk its just so i can backup the entire thing and put on a new/bigger hdd without having to reinstall and lose some settings to prat about redoing them
<ikonia> ciunix: what's the issue ?
<ciunix> when I try to install ubuntu the system is blocking. The log says that there is a problem in the resizing
<ciunix> of partititions
<llutz> V4mpire: for linux system you should prefer tools like rsync/tar. faster, no hd-space wasting, more flexible
<ubuntufreak> ciunix: i think there won't be any issue in installing in the free partition, just select the free partition while installing
<ikonia> ciunix: you need to have unallocated space to re-size
<ciunix> there's an unallocated space
<Dr_Willis> ciunix:  if the 3rd partition is 'empty' you can  delete it soits unallocated and the installer can partion/use the unallocated space automatically - no need to resize
<V4mpire> llutz, but seems more hassle as means i gotta prat about doing things
<ciunix> but the boot is stop before all
<ikonia> ciunix: and you're trying to resize from the livecd ?
<w9999> hello everybody, I have some problems with openbox, there's nothing in my menu.xml file, could someone please help me?
<archboxman> llutz: let it go nortons ghost is a ok solution its a bit outside the box...
<Dr_Willis> ciunix:  (win)(win7)(unallocated)
<ciunix> yes
<V4mpire> and how do you work out hd space wasting as i want to backup to disk/disks to put back onto new hdd when it arrives
<xandor_lv> Hello everyone. Can anyone help me to configure the microphone? The issue is that in Windows it recognizes microphone very good and allows to use Skype, but when I have migrated to Ubuntu I got a problem, that I can't use Skype anymore.
<miraiw> w9999: not openbox channel
<ubuntufreak> ciunix: you can make the partition as unallocated using the windows itself then you can just install using the CD
<xandor_lv> hope anyone can help
<llutz> V4mpire: using tar/rsync i need abt 2GB to backup my /, an image would be 10GB
<ciunix> thanks ubuntufreak I try
<adifire> how do u change background of login screen in karmic???
<airtonix> archboxman, doesn't clonezilla fullfill the same task as nortons ghost ?
<V4mpire> llutz, the hdd the data will be coming off isn't 10gb to begin with
<airtonix> archboxman, or does clonezilla not provide the option to generate a cd/dvd image that is bootable for the purposes of a seelf contained restore solution
<archboxman> airtonix: where is there a hand book that explains this is a wrong solution,, I can think of probably 2 or 3 more solutions that are out side the box for backup linux
<airtonix> archboxman, thats not my question... just wondering if clonezilla does eactly the same things as nortons ghost
<llutz> V4mpire: i just wanted to show you different ways to do you task. use whatever you like, but don't ask others if you don't like the answers
<V4mpire> ahh i just want to avoid doing an install etc aswell  as had enough trouble getting this system to do it so with a full image it will be there ready
<ichat> whoootz - iz haz got it installed LOL
<airtonix> archboxman, i mean because i like how nortons ghost allows you to dump the resulting hdd image dump into an iso that is merged with its bootable image so you can have the hdd image on the same iso as the recovery image.
<archboxman> airtonix: yes clonezilla is said to do the same as nortons ghost and partition image... never used clonezilla sorry can't give you full specs..
<mactimes> V4mpire: http://clonezilla.org/
<airtonix> archboxman, ok
<mactimes> V4mpire: There you go.
<ikonia> maybe it's time to return to "ubuntu" chat
<pokoko222> where does wget save downloaded files
<ichat> Clonezilla is part of a live cd ... its verry verry usefull
<archboxman> airtonix: problem with Nortons Ghost is it has times when backups are unreilable
<llutz> pokoko222: in pwd
<airtonix> pokoko222, in the same directory you run wget from
<BHoward> pokoko222, in your working directory
<archboxman> airtonix: what ghosting a hard drive software is 100% correct
<Threetimes> Hi, i'm using a 7" portable DVD player as secondary screen (tv-out) with my ATi card. I can't move windows between monitors, and I have to restart gdm for about everything. It kinda sukcs pretty hard. How do I fix this (apart from writing new drivers on my own)?
<iflema> pokoko222 what airtonix said......
<rd1381> is ext4 stable for end user ?
<mactimes> V4mpire: You can use it in several ways.  You can even have a server to hold many different images for different setups.
<jiohdi> anyone know how to change screen saver for UNR
<V4mpire> hmm
<pokoko222> wget downloaded ok and firefox fucks up all my downloads, it gets to 99% and stops
<archboxman> airtonix: that is why I like zip drives with speed increase to burn a backup of the important information 3 mintues on a burn thats great...
<V4mpire> mactimes, so it will do complete system backups with ALL data and programs i've installed ?
<VCoolio> adifire: check gdm2setup on launchpad.net
<airtonix> archboxman, you mean iomega zip drives ?
<mactimes> V4mpire: If you chose so, yes.
<ichat> rd1381:  -  ext4 is the prefered FS for ubuntu 9.10  does that say anything
<archboxman> airtonix: yes
<mactimes> V4mpire: Just go to the website and read about it a bit.  I found it to be amazing.
<nika> ooooooooooooooooolaa
<mactimes> V4mpire: If you just want a backup solution, I'd prefer bacula.
<adifire> VCoolio: thanks for the tip..!
<rd1381> ichat : i know that but i heard some bug that corrupted big files(500mb)
<mactimes> V4mpire: Bacula can make full backups in less time than just imaging your entire hard drive.
<ichat> if there are - ive yet to encounter them,
<archboxman> airtonix: love that iomega zip drive ... hope the company will be around another 10 years
<V4mpire> mactimes, how does it do it in less time when it should do the same amount of data ?
<needhelp1> how can i clean up my grub menu, i have like 10 entrys from updates
<llutz> archboxman: 100mb media? what do you backup to?
<overmind> needhelp1: Go to synaptic and remove old kernels
<Dr_Willis> archboxman:  im suprised they are still here.
<mactimes> V4mpire: It would not be the same amount of data if you just want a simple backup
<tjingboem> i can not get rid of a package - python-imaging-tk. It contains an error. How can i force this package to be deleted?
<needhelp1> overmind: last time i did that, my entire pc crashed
<mactimes> V4mpire: For simple backups you would not copy binaries, etc.
<ichat> bacually is also great - the one thing i hate about its its verry steep UI's its not really user / admin  friendly
<ichat> well not in the point-n-click kinda way
<V4mpire> mactimes, well i want everything on the hdd backed up to put onto new hdd
<archboxman> Dr_Willis: me and you both .... airtonix dvd or cd
<mactimes> V4mpire: So, I'd say that clonezilla is what you're looking for.
<ichat> *bacula *
<rd1381> anybody here uses ext4?
<Threetimes> Hi, i'm using a 7" portable DVD player as secondary screen (tv-out) with my ATi card. I can't move windows between monitors, and I have to restart gdm for about everything. It kinda sukcs pretty hard. How do I fix this (apart from writing new drivers on my own)?
<airtonix> !anybody | rd1381
<ubottu> rd1381: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mactimes> V4mpire: btw, although they _might_ look exactly the same thing, I wouldn't call what you're trying to do a good _backup_policy_.
<ichat> rd1381:  - id do on a 4tb server
<V4mpire> mactimes, how come ?
<V4mpire> also does clonezilla run from disk ?
<rd1381> ichat: so you dont have any corruption issues on big files?
<ichat> nope
<archboxman> airtonix: seeing is how the iomega drive uses a usb 2.0 interface .... I'm going with an external drive that has 3.0 usb speeds of transfering files...
<mactimes> V4mpire: Because it takes too much time to complete backups and you won't be able to schedule them in regular periods, you'd have to run them manually, etc., etc.
<airtonix> archboxman, its very appealing
<Dr_Willis> Threetimes:  enable the xinerama feature or whatever ati calls their version of xinerama and you should be able to set up the 2 displays as one wide desktop.
<ichat> i run it on  MD0 (raid 5) with  LVM enabled - and no glitches
<xandor_lv> Hello everyone. Can anyone help me to configure the microphone? The issue is that in Windows it recognizes microphone very good and allows to use Skype, but when I have migrated to Ubuntu I got a problem, that I can't use Skype anymore.
<V4mpire> ahh meaning having to do each disk manually ?
<rabbi1> ﻿ ﻿newly installed LAMP, any good document suggestion to start over?
<mactimes> V4mpire: If you're looking for a solution like: "Ok, I've just installed my new system, it's all clean, error-free and I want an image of that in case I have to reinstall", then you're good with clonezilla.
<archboxman> 3.0 usb is 100 times faster than 2.0 usb
<Tommy89> anyone here use nload.. I need to change the current device its watching anyone know how?
<mactimes> V4mpire: But....
<KampfKarotte> i tried to find the "apps -> gnome-power-manager -> cpufreq -> policy_ac" in the gnome-configurations tool but the didnt show up?
<mactimes> V4mpire: If you're looking for a solution like "Ok, I want reliable backups, so that I make sure I won't lose any of my documents in case of a hardware disaster.", then you're good with bacula.
<linxeh> rabbi1: to do what ?
<mactimes> V4mpire: You might be looking for BOTH solutions tho.
<KampfKarotte> no i found in the internet: But by just setting /apps/gnome-power-manager/ui/cpufreq_show, they will beautifully
<KampfKarotte> appear there without cluttering the interface at all. This BUG report is a request to enable these options by default.
<linxeh> rabbi1: the ubuntu server guide is quite good for most things
<KampfKarotte> what i have to do to set them?
<V4mpire> mactimes, well the main things is the favs in ff
<rabbi1> linxeh: should that be in ubuntu site?
<V4mpire> hmm thinking about it i think that might be the only thing i cant just reinstall and readd without loads of hassle
<ichat> bacula  ==>   did i just hit the dell button on this file  : Whoops,
<rabbi1> linxeh: i mean its an online documentation?
<mactimes> V4mpire: Then it is kinda shooting bees with a canon if you're making an hard drive image just cause of FF favorites...
<yehia> hi, i have installed the ubuntu 10.4 but i cant find my wireless device on my insipiron 1525 . any help ?
<V4mpire> mactimes, i was thinking theres more things but i cant think of any
<ichat> clonezilla ==>      ow i never should have tried  fideling with my   /user/bin
<linxeh> rabbi1: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/
<jeeez> hi, are there any guides for remote desktop/terminal access?
<mactimes> V4mpire: Well, you just need to focus on what you need.  Then you look for a solution.  Yet, I think bacula is what you're looking for.
<linxeh> rabbi1: you can get it as a pdf too - but it depends what you want to do whether that will help
<rabbi1> linxeh: thx dude,
<Kalidarn> jeeez: how to ssh is what u want to google for
<linxeh> jeeez: install openssh-server for remote terminal access
<rabbi1> linxeh: thts nough thx, :-*
<MinimalBin> * test *
<jeeez> Kalidarn, linxeh: thanks!
<V4mpire> mactimes, will that be able to get the ff settings ?
<rabbi1> linxeh: i use AMD64 nVidia inbuilt, i changed my resolution in xorg.conf file. can i still increase the resolution?
<mactimes> V4mpire: That would be able to backup your entire profile/account if you want
<Error404NotFound> can someone help me with why qemu uses 100% CPU and still takes 6 hours to install a guest (any, have tried windows xp, ubuntu, fedora, all took > 5h).
<mactimes> V4mpire: You just tell bacula what you want to be backed up and how often and you're set
<V4mpire> does ff save the settings in those locations ?
<mactimes> V4mpire: Yup.
<linxeh> rabbi1: yes; you can reconfigure it after install
<mactimes> V4mpire: If you're just looking for ff backup, you can have a script to backup your entire ff to a pendrive or something like it.
<ichat> Error404NotFound: -   why run qemu as an emulator ??/ rather than vbox ?
<Chousuke> Error404NotFound: are you running QEMU using KVM?
<julia> Olaa
<Chousuke> Error404NotFound: if not, it will be horrendously slow
<Error404NotFound> ichat, not my choice, its required...
<Error404NotFound> Chousuke, nope, this cpu doesn't have vmx
<V4mpire> mactimes, if i just done full profile/account that would include everything in home dir correct if so would it be a problem if i decided to install the newest ubuntu in the process ?
<Chousuke> Error404NotFound: right. so it'll emulate everything
<rabbi1> linxeh: i ran xrandr -> "Screen 0: minimum 320 x 175, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768", can i increase more resolution than this from my chip?
<Chousuke> Error404NotFound: I suggest you use virtualbox instead
<airtonix> does notify-send accept base64 encoded images for the icon ?
<rabbi1> linxeh: does my chip support more ?
<linxeh> rabbi1: waht chip is it ?
<linxeh> oh I see
<linxeh> it should support more yes - what monitor do you have on it ?
<mactimes> V4mpire: I don't see how that could be a problem.  You might just need to adjust restored directories/files permissions tho.
<Error404NotFound> Chousuke, okay, kicked neighbor out of window by saying use vbox instead :P
<rabbi1> linxeh: AMD64 nVidia builtin
<ichat> Error404NotFound:  - you should try viritualbox  or virtualbox-headless packages IF possible they are way more efficient...    in   running guest OS's
<veronique1> hi all, I have been working on a laptop for almost 2days to get the wifi running propperly... I can connect to networks but I get this error and my pings are mostly between 230-23239ms... http://www.google.be/search?q=ping%3A+sendmsg%3A+No+buffer+space+available&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:nl:official&client=firefox-a can somebody please help me... I truelly desperate ...
<compact> http://pastebin.ca/1804560 <-- any idea why this happens when i run apt-get update? i cant apt-get any program either (even proftpd)
<veronique1> its unduable to browse the internet or stream music from my local server... connection is to bad, even if I get a supurb signal
<rabbi1> linxeh: u there?
<predator_x> hi all
<V4mpire> mactimes, so does or can clonezilla run off a cd to do backups to cd's as it seems to say it needs to run from a file location but would be unaccessible as all partitions that need to be backed up need to be unmounted
<mactimes> V4mpire: If you just want firefox backup, all you have to do is:  1-Close firefox; 2-Copy the entire ~/.mozilla/firefox directory elsewhere; 3- Your firefox backup is done. =)
<ichat> Error404NotFound:  -  its sayd to be the idea of  qemu to  emulate other cpu-architectures,  so you can run and test that   PPC app you were workin on on your x86 pc...   where  vmware and vbox  are used to emulate  entire-pc's    so a lot more optimized for the job.
<AceKing> Can someone help me to upgrade Vuze? Everytime I run it it says: Oh no! You are using a version of Vuze that is no longer supported. I dowloaded the upgrade from the site but I don't know how to install it. I would appreciate any help
<Dr_Willis> V4mpire:  thers firefox extesions to backup firefox extensons and settings :)
<neil_d> I am trying to get the "USB Startup DIsk Creator" to work with the ubuntu 9.10 minimal .iso.. it isn't working :(  the reason is the the mini.iso image doesn't have a "/.disk/info" file!   is this important?  and why?
<ichat> V4mpire:  -  conzilla is mutch more a system recovery suite,   where bacula is more of a file-recovery system
<Dr_Willis> neil_d:  i dont thinkit works with anything other then the desktop or alt installer  images
<compact> any idea with my problem
<mactimes> V4mpire: ichat is correct.
<Dr_Willis> neil_d:  unetbootin or  other tools Might be able to do it.
<KampfKarotte> When i want to load a modul "p4_clockmod" it always says: device busy?
<ichat> V4mpire:  you can only run  clonezilla from a cdrom OR  a netboot  (server)
<KampfKarotte> i saw, that it doesnt get load automatically
<V4mpire> yea was just thinking about maybe when i reinstall sort drivers etc so all ready to run... and do a backup for later usage if need be
<bittin_> do this package work http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/wmii-hg_hg2550_i386.deb
<mactimes> V4mpire: If you just want firefox backups, a simple script or simply copy and paste elsewhere will do it.  If you want regular backups for files then use bacula.  If you want system recovery/crash recovery for entire system, then use clonezilla, it is that simple.
<jgcp> 3d gen Ipod touch pops up as a digital camera. I have tried ifuse to no avail. I do not want to use a virtual machine program unless absolutely necessary. Please help! PM me if you like
<V4mpire> so is the ff bookmarks saved in the ff dir then ?
<veronique1> somebody? please
<mactimes> V4mpire: That is starting to look like trolling to me.  For the last time: yes.
<compact> any idea with my problem
<hylman> anyone trying lucid yet?
<jgcp> 3d gen Ipod touch pops up as a digital camera. I have tried ifuse to no avail. I do not want to use a virtual machine program unless absolutely necessary. Please help! PM me if you like
<llutz> !lucid > hylman
<ubottu> hylman, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> hylman:  its a work in progress
<vargadanis> what package do i need to install in order to be able to read the man pages for eg: pthread_create of scanf?
<vargadanis> or*
<BHoward> jgcp, http://fatbuttlarry.blogspot.com/2010/01/ipod-touch-iphone-3g-ubuntu-910-in-5.html
<BHoward> jgcp, I used that and had no problems
<hylman> @ Dr_Willis : I know... but just wondering if anyone have tried the alpha version of it
<veronique1> comeone I dont want to go back to windows :(  everything works supurb except my wifi and that makes my laptop kinda useless...
<llutz> vargadanis: manpages-dev
<ichat> mactimes:  - you ever used any of them, cuz im sirrously thinkin of installing them (just never did that bevore at work im only allowed to do what im told to (and that excludes installing it)
<Dr_Willis> hylman:  i got it on my netbook.
<Dr_Willis> hylman:  the Netbook edition had issues.. gnome desktop works.,
<vargadanis> llutz, thanx
<jgcp> thank you BHoward
<hylman> Dr_Willis: what issue with the UNR?
<generic> hey I used to use openmovieeditor on archlinux, I could export the videp in basically any format, in ubuntu I can only export in quicktime? I have x264 installed, but im not able to export it, any sugestions?
<BHoward> veronique1, whats going on?
<neil_d> Dr_Willis: I will burn a CD instead..
<Dr_Willis> hylman:  it dident load tghe netbook intrface :) totally blank desktop
<mactimes> ichat: I use bacula regularly for my customers.  I'm in the process of installing clonezilla for crash recovery on my customers, but every serious material I've read about it says it works outstandingly good.
<hongouru> I'm getting the error 127 when trying to install software-center using synaptic, can someone help me?
<Promille> Hi. Is anyone here familiar with the subtitle format .sup? VLC won't open it
<hylman> Dr_Willis: how's the boot time anyway?
<Dr_Willis> hylman:  under 30 sec
<hylman> Dr_Willis: is that from pushing the power button to wifi ready?
<fabio123> Dr_Willis: it will be faster on 10.04
<hongouru> I'm getting the error 127 when trying to install software-center using synaptic, can someone help me?
<Dr_Willis> fabio123:  this is on 10.04 - on my netbook
<fabio123> google is working on a linux os based which boots in t sec
<Dr_Willis> netbook with a slow hd. :)
<fabio123> 7 sec*
<predator_x> guys should i go for 9.10 ?? im on 9.04 currently
<Dr_Willis> fabio123:  google says a lot... :) i will belive it when i see it.
<ichat> mactimes:  - i know,  probly is im not realy a linux guru -  im only firsttime installing a full linux SBS server,    - at work i worked with pre-installed  clone-zilla and the   CDrom based version -  i hear backula is hard to propperly setup :S
<fabio123> Dr_Willis: are u using plymouth?
<Dr_Willis> fabio123:  if thats what it has by default.. ive not noticed.
<mactimes> ichat: Bacula isn't that hard to install.  You certainly just need to read the docs and understand the process.
<elgh> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10... But can't get any sound in it... Can anyone help with this?
<hylman> Dr_Willis: atm, I'm getting 57 sec from hitting the power button to wifi ready. This is with netbook 9.10 on eeepc (hdd)
<veronique1> BHoward; problems with wifi, I can connect to my AP secured with WPA and it shows full coverage (5 full blocks). Some minutes after I'm connected the connection is behaving really strange. I get an error that syas this; 201cping: sendmsg: No buffer space available" and my pings go fro 20ms to 230420ms...
<mactimes> ichat: I won't say bacula is a piece of cake to configure properly, but it is not as hard as many ppl may think.
<BHoward> veronique1, post your lspci to the pastebin please
<airtonix> can i please have some clarification on step seven here on this page : https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/samba-dc.html
<veronique1> BHoward I tryd this echo 83886080 > /proc/sys/net/core/wmem_max but doest solve it
<compact> BHoward
<Dr_Willis> hylman:  well wifi is ready as soon as i get to the desktop.  I could set up gdm to auto login i guess and time it.. but onceya get under 45 sec.. does it really matter much :)
<compact> http://pastebin.ca/1804560 <-- any idea why this happens when i run apt-get update? i cant apt-get any program either (even proftpd)
<mactimes> ichat: Besides, you certainly will not lack documentation for it if you're really interested.
<archboxman> lucid lynx claims it will boot in 15 seconds got to see this when 10.04 is out :)
<Dr_Willis> Id rather see them improve other things...
<ichat> mactimes:  - im allready damn proud that i installed ubuntu   9.10 x64 textbased install -  with ebox and  transmission deamon  - lolz..
<Dr_Willis> I dont need 15 sec boot time on a machine that has 15 week Uptimes.. :)
 * airtonix wishes libnotify-bin was far more customisable.
<LaireTM> Hello, i cant connect with evolution to a 2007 exchange server, it tells me the exchange connector isnt compatibly
<veronique1> BHoward http://www.pastebin.com/d6fdcc6fa its an Atheros chipset
<airtonix> can i please have some clarification on step seven here on this page : https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/samba-dc.html, I'm not sure about what group i should create and what user it is referring to in the note
<mactimes> compact: Try using different repositories, like the US ones and see if the problem persists.
<BHoward> veronique1, just a sec let me look
<archboxman> Dr_Willis: sorry the boot time has to come down or I will scrap ubuntu with my Arch Linux booting in 15 seconds... its a far greater improvement then it sounds like off the top
<ichat> im trying to get linux into my life (profesionally)  because im kinda hating the way i have to work with (that other os,  these days)
<hylman> Dr_Willis: same here. wifi ready as soon as I get to the desktop, and that is 57 sec... that's with 2sec delay of grub
<ksbalaji> my O/S=ubuntu hardy linux. I uninstalled oo -2.x got thru repo and tried to install downloaded oo 3.2 deb pack. Got stuck - can someone guide please?
<fabio123> http://techcrunch.com/2009/11/19/video-google-chrome-oss-interface-7-second-boot-time-and-more/
<Promille> Hey guys. Does anyone of you know how to play with an .sup subtitle file, or convert to idx/sub/srt or whatever will play on vlc?
<pyrosoft> I am installing ubuntu 64 bit onto my server but the client machines are 32 bit, how do I change the client image to 32 bit ?
<hylman> fabio123: but it's cloud system, and only works for non-hdd
<veronique1> uh just right click in the video playing Promille and then video->subtitles... ?
<ichat> mactimes:  - im certainly going to try setting ut up propperly (will be fun to get  my first(ever) Home / office  server running propperly
<llutz> archboxman: boottime on embedded system etc might be important. who seriously cares on desktops, servers etc
<mactimes> ichat: GL =)
<ichat> Ty
<BHoward> veronique1, follow directions on this page. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros go through it all sounds like you just have a driver issue
<hylman> archboxman: that 15 sec of archlinux, is that with hdd or ssd?
<pyrosoft> any help on my 64 - 32 bit issue ?
<BHoward> veronique1, I would do the manual intstall of the drivers
<archboxman> hylman: hard drive...
<circuitman> is there any linux package equivalent to windows live writer
<airtonix> Promille, subtitle file has to be the exact same file name as the video (minus the subtitle type extension) for it to show up in the vlc subtitle menu
<hylman> archboxman: wow.. that's impressive...
<veronique1> ok I tryd the madwifi trunk BHoward but I tryd that in Mint... will try it in Ubuntu again and hope it works
<BHoward> veronique1, give it a shot and let me know. I always have better luck with madwifi
<archboxman> hylman: nay that is just the first steop in how to get boot times to 15 seconds in Arch Linux
<ftab> e
<circuitman> hi,i need a a linux package similar to live writer.help me
<archboxman> hylman: I can probably get it down to 9 seconds
<veronique1> thx BHoward
<hylman> archboxman: 9 sec from grub to desktop?
<BHoward> circuitman, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531084 go there
<archboxman> hylman: they got a user to get it down to 7 seconds from grub to boot
<rosa> hi, i need a ubuntu package similar to SKIPE. please someone help me
<fabio123> archboxman: i would like to know the hardware specs
<BHoward> rosa, are you talking about skype?
<kannan> in firefox, i use file -> savepage as -> textfile to save file as text ,,, how can i do the same in wget or curl in command line ?
<rosa> yes
<archboxman> fabio123: on what???
<lordblaa> hey guys i just installed karmic, typed 'apt-get update', 'apt-get upgrade', and i'm getting like 12 packages held back - what gives?
<llutz> rosa: you mean skype, go to skype.com
<hylman> archboxman: from grub to boot? is it the same with grub to desktop?
<BHoward> rosa, http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<lordblaa> i literally havn't touched a single setting..
<rosa> thank you all
<BHoward> rosa, I think they might have it :)
<archboxman> hylman: think its about another 2 seconds if I use fluxbox ... in gnome about another 10 seconds
<azahara> qien es danie_G
<azahara> ?
<rosa> thanks BHoward
<azahara> eh ?
<BHoward> rosa, no problem
<azahara> no problen
<hylman> archboxman: so it's well above 20sec in total from power on to desktop ready?
<pyrosoft> anyone see this www.bordeauxgroup.com is it any good ?
<azahara> i love your
<aimtrainer> Hi! I'm on an ubuntu karmic amd64 machine here and I'm having the problem, that when I write large files to usb-sticks in the beginning the speed is ok but it's dropping constantly. Let's say I copy a 700mb file to a usb stick. The first half gets copied in a minute and the other half takes 8 minutes...
<rosa> i found it and making the download now
<archboxman> hylman: not really I have startup programs such as firefox and samba ... the users say I can kill 4 seconds with stopping service samba... and another 2 seconds with stopping firefox to load
<ori_> Can somebody help me? i have no sound, and can't play dvd's
<elgh> Hey archboxman!
<BHoward> I have a question, what is the obsession with the startup time? I understand its convenient. Just seems like there could be a better use of resources. Correct me if im wrong.
<archboxman> hylman: IF I go edit my boot again I can get the whole process to about 11 seconds from grub to desktop in gnome..
<JC9123> join #ubuntu-fr
<elgh> Remember me archboxman? The man with the green square as a cursor.
<archboxman> elgh: whats up
<hylman> archboxman: well.. firefox sucks, but at least it has "text-only zoom"... I like chromium if they have the text-only zoom
<elgh> I'm good. :) And you?
<archboxman> elgh: how the green thum
<ori_> Can somebody help me? i have no sound, and can't play dvd's
<archboxman> elgh: how the green thumb
<circuitman> hey,i need a live writer like software.is it available in ubutu
<llutz> BHoward: it's the same as the "mine is longer" discussions in ancient times
<elgh> archboxman, I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10... And it dissapeared
<BHoward> llutz, Ok nuff said lol
<archboxman> elgh: lol
<archboxman> elgh: so what you think the problem was???
<hylman> BHoward: I guess one of the reason I move from winxp is faster boot time... and faster is better...
<elgh> archboxman, I have no idea. Not very good at Ubuntu. :)
<elgh> archboxman, But everything works nice now. :)
<BHoward> circuitman, I sent you a link earlier. If you dont want a ubuntu alternative then try to use Wine or Virtualbox
<llutz> spending weeks in "improving" boot-time to gain  a few seconds daily is just stupid (to me)
<archboxman> elgh: got ride of the problems with using another xorg.conf file... yes
<BHoward> hylman, true but do you spend the majority of your time on the computer booting it or actually using it?
<elgh> archboxman, That aswell. I don't have any problems with Ubuntu now whatsoever. :)
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Prizren_> hi all. please help with the nvidia nightmare..
<radioman-lt> boot time is unimpoetant
<radioman-lt> unimportant*
<BHoward> anyways, kinda off-topic sorry
<Prizren_> is there any up to date karmic instructions?
<Prizren_> for installing of the nvidia glx drivers?
<hylman> BHoward: yeah.. but sometimes you want that extra feature... I mean if others can do it, why not ubuntu?
<archboxman> elgh: I still don't see how a newbie uses another xorg.conf file and gets it to work lol :)
<drwurst> hi
<drwurst> i need help with ubuntu
<elgh> archboxman, Hehe... It's called skills! :P
<abhi_nav> !ask | drwurst
<ubottu> drwurst: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jiohdi> anyone know how to change screen saver for UNR
<archboxman> elgh: skillz got u a green thumb just remember
<BHoward> although I do have an XP "Performance Edition" that boots in about 20 seconds. Suppose its all in the way you customize it
<drwurst> when I click on the install icon in the live system nothing happens.
<elgh> archboxman, Hehe.... That's true. :)
<drwurst> ubuntu 9.10
<LaireTM> Hello, i cant connect with evolution to a 2007 exchange server, it tells me the exchange connector isnt compatibly
<`mOOse`> http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/02/11/health.hiv.stemcell/index.html?eref=rss_latest
<hylman> BHoward: I mean not all ubuntu user is geek. Some of them (like myself) only need their PC for typing and browsing.
<abhi_nav> drwurst: have you tried installing from the cd by regulare process i.e. not going inside ubuntu?
<archboxman> hylman: you can get a netbook with Arch linux down to 3 seconds on boot time
<circuitman> BHoward:i visited the link,but i want to if those packages have the featues of live writer
<elgh> archboxman, Trying to get D2 to work now.
<BHoward> hylman, thats true. Thats the main reason im still sticking with ubuntu because they are trying hard to at least tailor it toward the less ggeky crowd
<drwurst> it can only be isntalled from the live cd
<archboxman> elgh: what is D2?
<BHoward> circuitman, best thing to do is install and try
<elgh> archboxman, Diablo 2
<B3rz3rk3r> anyone tried out Zattoo yet? I have 64bit and dont want to go through the hassle of getting it to work, without a testimonial first
<BHoward> circuitman, or google each one and find their home page
<archboxman> elgh: you try playonlinux.com
<drwurst> HELP ME PLEASE
<hylman> archboxman: I'm still confuse with the "boot time" that you're talking about. Is it from power on to desktop ready?
<abhi_nav> 9.10 dont have option at the very startup of 'Install to hdd'??
<ubuntujenkins> if you change your resolution with xrandr does it effect all users? Also if you log out and log back in does it revert to the original resolution? I can't test it on my machine as I only have nvidia
<circuitman> BHoward: live writer detects the theme of the blogs
<elgh> elgh, I got it to work. But I want some program to it to work.
<abhi_nav> !help | drwurst
<ubottu> drwurst: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<archboxman> hylman: from power up 20 seconds total time
<drwurst> !help
<hylman> BHoward: same with me here... that's why I'm wondering if Ubuntu can achieve their goal with zippy boot time for lucid...
<archboxman> hylman: its the way services are written for Arch Linux that makes it boot so fast
<hongouru> how do I set my box so it uses the latest python version?
<abhi_nav> I have 9.04 and at the startup it has options e.g. go to live cd without affecting current os and other option is install ubuntu
<BHoward> circuitman, sorry I cant help more. Never have needed to use any of them. If you would prefer to actually use live writer I would google it and see if it works in wine or possible just run virtualbox
<photon> drwurst: try rebooting your computer and choose not the live CD, but instead the direct installation option
<drwurst> 9.10 hasn't that option
<abhi_nav> so i thingk in 9.10 you should have such options. just check the VERY STARTUP screen it
<circuitman> BHword:ok,thanks for the hlep
<drwurst> ok
<hylman> archboxman: is that customized archlinux or "off-the-shelf" standard installation
<Prizren_> hi all. please help with the nvidia nightmare..is there any up to date karmic instructions? for installing of the nvidia glx drivers? make[3]: *** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.c
<popey> B3rz3rk3r: i tried it on my 32-bit desktop, worked okay
<xixi> ola
<hongouru> how do I set my box so it uses the latest python version?
<archboxman> hylman: standard install just me playing with bootchart
<xixi> ola
<xixi> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<archboxman> hylman: hand to edit two lines in my xorg.conf file to make it boot in 15 seconds
<xixi> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<photon> xixi: stop spamming
<Threetimes> Can I use any open driver with a Raden HD2600XT (based on RV630)? Can I use compiz with them?
<archboxman> hylman: its based off of BSD and slackware
<hylman> archboxman: that's great.. Really, for user like myself, I might only need an iPad. I suspect the "boot" time is much faster than normal netbook with any OS hey?
<B3rz3rk3r> popey, is it actually free? i saw comments on a blog that it wasnt
<wacks> bonjour
<hylman> archboxman: what's ur PC spec to get that boot time?
<popey> B3rz3rk3r: it's free of cost, yes, it's ad-supported
<drwurst> theres only the option : install ubuntu
<drwurst> then the live system starts
<archboxman> hylman: kernel 2.6.32 cpu 2.1 ghz and 1 ram of memory 250 gig drive 5400 speed
<drwurst> thats what i have done bevore
<archboxman> hylman: ops geforce 7300 gt
<hylman> archboxman: well, mine is only 1.6 atom.. hahaha... so may be extra seconds?
<abhi_nav> drwurst: have a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/
<archboxman> hylman: thats a netbook
<drwurst> It only can be installed from inside the live system but that doesnt work - what a shit
<hylman> archboxman: yup...
<soreau> Threetimes: Yes, the open driver has 3D for that card now
<abhi_nav> drwurst: as i have come to know there is one optin of graphical installation and other is just 'Install'
<elgh> archboxman, I will log off now. Have a nice day! :)
<drwurst> i want the graphical installation
<archboxman> elgh: ok have a good day
<drwurst> isnt there a way to get it work
<hylman> archboxman: is there archlinux "netbook edition" just like UNR?
<Prizren_> http://pastebin.com/m57e805ee here is my error log installing nvidia 190
<drwurst> help me please
<ori_> Can somebody help me? i have no sound, and can't play dvd's
<abhi_nav> so after selectin graphical installation it directly log you inside ubuntu? it is not taking you to install process?
<archboxman> hylman: no , use ... hold on darn brain freeze
<ori_> actually i fixed the sound... i just can't read dvd's
<abhi_nav> drwurst: =^
<pokoko222> tell me some ubuntu program for downloading streams
<ori_> can someone help me read dvd's
<ori_> ?
<drwurst> no its not taking me to the install process. there is only the icon
<abhi_nav> drwurst: have looked at the link????
<abhi_nav> drwurst: check the cd integrity e.g. md5 checksum
<Anzenketh> I can't seam to get NFS to work right on ubuntu 9.10 When I try to connect on the client I get RPC error: Program not registered
<drwurst> yes. there is nothing about this problem
<iflema> drwurst are you actually using a (genuine) Ubuntu disk image? have you selected the option to test the disc?
<anita> ola
<dj_segfault> ori_: Check out medibuntu's repository to get libdvdcsss2  Google medibuntu
<archboxman> hylman: use moblin or jolicloud ... moblin boots in 3 seconds and jolicloud in 7 seconds also wait for chromium it boots in 1 second I believe
<drwurst> ok i will thest the image
<pokoko222> tell me some ubuntu program for downloading streams
<ori_> dj_segfault: ok will do. just a sec.
<drwurst> i use the normal cd 32bit version of 9.10
<abhi_nav> drwurst: are you performing linux installation for the first time?
<hylman> archboxman: you're kidding with moblin.. I've tried moblin 2.0 and 2.1, and both giving me 40-50 sec from power on to desktop
<dj_segfault> pokoko222: mplayer, vlc
<archboxman> hylman: wow what netbook is this???
<abhi_nav> drwurst: had you ordered cd from ubuntu? or downloaded iso and burnt it urself?
<hylman> archboxman: I quit moblin because 2.1 seems boot slower than UNR 9.10
<ori_> dj_segfault: 9.10 is karmic right?
<hylman> archboxman: asus 1005HA, 2gigs
<dj_segfault> ori_: Yes
<pokoko222> dj_segfault how to save it, do mplayer the link and then any options?
<anita> OLA
<dj_segfault> pokoko222: You said streaming.  Do you want to stream it or download it?  What's the source?
<pokoko222> http://www.ecse.rpi.edu/Homepages/shivkuma/teaching/video_index.html#ip_video
<pokoko222> download a stream
<pokoko222> cache it, so i can watch it without problems with slow connection
<anita> ola
<abhi_nav> what is OLA?
<anita> HELLO
<electrofamous> 789
<archboxman> hylman: my acer one aspire I returned would load windows xp in 25 seconds from power to desktop and ubuntu remix in about 20 seconds
<ori_> dj_segfault: which do i choose? http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic/libdvdcss2.html
<abhi_nav> hello!!!
<archboxman> hylman: that had a 11.5 inch screen and 160 gig hard drive with 2 gigs of ram
<dj_segfault> pokoko222: I'm not sure if what you want to do is legal or not, but the best thing to do is to install a plugin into Firefox that can do it like DownloadHelper.
<hylman> archboxman: are you sure? am i buying a lemon? mine loads xp in well over 1 min...
<pokoko222> dj_segfault ok bitch
<dj_segfault> ori_: That depends what CPU is in your computer
<hylman> archboxman: your acer with ssd?
<ori_> dj_segfault: how do i check?
<archboxman> hylman: no regular drive
<noe> hola
<hylman> archboxman: and atom 1.6?
<archboxman> hylman: is that a 1 gig ram stick in there??
<dj_segfault> ori_: what's the full name of the computer you have?
<noe> hello
<archboxman> hylman: yes 1.6 atom
<hylman> archboxman: 1G standard, but I replaced it with 2GB
<ori_> dj_segfault: darter ultra daru3
<noe> hello good
<archboxman> hylman: and it runs that slow ... how old is that netbook??
<nawk> My question is somewhat related to Ubuntu.  Particular, it relates to character encoding and the 'Compose' key
<vargadanis> how can i create a number pthreads in a way that the calling program doesn't exit till all thread returns but the execution of threads are not linear? Meaning I have created X number of threads and I don't care which one is being executed first
<hylman> archboxman: you can be serious...
<noe> hello my nime is noelia
<vargadanis> oops never mind
<KampfKarotte> Hello! Ist there a possibility to test if my cpu is ok for the Ubuntu 64 bit version? I hav an IntelCoreDuo P8400
<nawk> for those characters outside the ASCII set, they can be produced using the 'Compose' key
<hylman> archboxman: bought it 4 months ago
<dj_segfault> ori_: Laptop or desktop?
<nawk> e.g. —
<ori_> dj_segfault: laptop
<archboxman> hylman: that seems slow did you check out the boot times on youtube on netbooks
<anita> ola
<hylman> archboxman: do you have a link?
<archboxman> hylman: hold on
<erUSUL> vargadanis: join ##c
<nawk> what system/software exactly is providing that support?
<vargadanis> erUSUL, yup i am there.. i wasn't watching on which channel i am typing
<nawk> X system?
<erUSUL> KampfKarotte: grep --color ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<iflema> KampfKarotte your good to go...... boot into a live environment and test if the rest of ya gear works.....
<archboxman> hylman: here you go http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y7xgdvka5c
<KampfKarotte> erUSUL: flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority
<KampfKarotte> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni d
<KampfKarotte> this is my output?
<dj_segfault> ori_: Is this it?  http://knowledge76.com/images/Daru3_welcome_manual.pdf
<airtonix> archboxman, i keep my netbook in a state of suspension... bit faster than actually cold booting
<erUSUL> KampfKarotte: you see a red lm in there? then the cpu supports 64 bits
<anita> ola
<erUSUL> !es | anita
<ubottu> anita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KampfKarotte> yes its in there; ok many thanks!
<KampfKarotte> ;-)
<archboxman> hylman: that netbook is not meant to run all night long its for trips not a workstation
<ori_> dj_segfault: yes
<Advo> i need to run a cronjob as a certain user, but i need to do something as root, i need to do mkdir $folder  as root, how can i do that in a script, when its running as a user, and i need it to execute as myuser, which has a password?
<paradoxuncreated> Heya, routing alsa to jack, hopefully to exose an interface, I can route in jack, anyone know? I already tried this: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Jack_%28plugin%29 that doesn't seem to do anything.
<hylman> archboxman: agree.. that's why boot time is crucial
<Gnosiz> Hey. Could somebody tell me what the use of filling in the "About Me" on Ubuntu is?
<drwurst> the cd is ok ! PLEASE HELP ME
<VCoolio> Advo: create the folder in advance by a root cronjob or give youruser writing permissions for the target folder
<drwurst> its such a shit
<linxeh> Advo: setuid the script
<dj_segfault> ori_: Googling around, this page http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975094 says it's an Intel Core 2 Duo so amd64 might work but I would play it save and use i386.  But you can't install the wrong one.  It will complain.
<llutz> linxeh: you cannot
<abhi_nav> Gnosiz: exactly the same question in my mind when I first use the Ubuntu!!!! I thik it for user only so that user dont need to remember everything about himself!!!
<archboxman> hylman: that is why I wonder on your netbook , but if your using it like a workhorse it is going to be slower...
<drwurst> SO help ME please
<abhi_nav> !repeat | drwurst
<ubottu> drwurst: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<linxeh> llutz: how come?
<Gnosiz> abhi_nav: seriously?
<Gnosiz> That's dumb.
<Gnosiz> lol.
<llutz> linxeh: that would be a security issue
<abhi_nav> Gnosiz: Yes
<abhi_nav> :) :)
<linxeh> llutz: what he wants to do is a security issue no matter how he does it
<drwurst> wait ? wait for what ?
<archboxman> hylman: how much data do you have saved to this netbook??? in gigs
<ori_> dj_segfault: ok, so ill start with the i386. thanx
<llutz> linxeh: despite that, you cannot suid scripts
<minifig> I am trying to install software using Synaptic and after it checks dependencies I get this error: "Depends: hotkey-setup  but it is not installable"  Where can I get it?
<drwurst> wait for an answer nobody knows
<abhi_nav> drwurst: had you ordered cd from ubuntu? or downloaded iso and burnt it urself?
<drwurst> downloaded
<abhi_nav> drwurst: are you performing linux installation for the first time?
<hylman> archboxman: I have 160gigs hdd, 40gb for xp, and free space in ubuntu is about 60gigs
<drwurst> no i've done it several times bevore
<ikonia> drwurst: ok - calm down, watch your language and people will help you when they know the answer, understand the problem and have the time
<BHoward> redownload and reburn drwurst
<drwurst> i am an win admin
<abhi_nav> drwurst: have you used the brand new cd or re-recordable used cd?
<archboxman> hylman: used space...
<ikonia> drwurst: ask your question clearly and put any useful facts (errors for example) in your post
<drwurst> why reburen when the cheksum is ok
<ikonia> drwurst: can you explain your problem with an overview please ?
<drwurst> cr-
<drwurst> cd-r
<ikonia> drwurst: what's the actual problem you're having ?
<abhi_nav> drwurst: ALWAYS use brand new cd for writing any OS
<archboxman> hylman: just estimate don't need an exact number
<hylman> archboxman: I reckon about 40g in linux
<drwurst> I can't install Ubuntu. When I click on the install button nothing happens
<drwurst> its a new cd oO
<ikonia> drwurst: how much ram do you have in your machine ?
<drwurst> 1.5gb
<BHoward> drwurst, eliminate the possibility of a media failure and try to use a USB install
<linxeh> llutz: fair point; I'd forgotten that - thanks.
<drwurst> its a sempron with k8v-xe mb
<ikonia> drwurst: ok, so that cpu is not exactly super fast, give it a minute or two to respond, when running from a livecd things do respond slow
<archboxman> hylman: hey your using it like a workhorse it is not designed for that... It is to look up email watch a quick video and google map to your next stop on vacation ...
<Gnosiz> Is Quanta Plus the only WYSIWYG editor?
<llutz> Gnosiz: bluefish
<abhi_nav> drwurst: in my case when i try to install ubuntu on my 7 yr old desktop it fails. because of old hardware, low ram and poor graphics card. so make sure to check with minimum system requirements for 9.10
<drwurst> the cpu isn't used after clicking on the icon. so i dont think waiting helps me
<archboxman> hylman: using it for college???
<RobbiDx> wtf is this ?
<ikonia> drwurst: it is used as it will need to render the installer gui
<iflema> drwurst can you get around allright in the live environment.... apart from not being able to install? maybe download the ubuntu alternate iso and try burning/install with that.....
<pyrosoft> if I use ubuntu 64bit server will a 32bit computer be able to use linux terminal server ?
<ikonia> pyrosoft: yes
<abhi_nav> drwurst: yes, the live cd is slow compare to hdd installation
<linxeh> llutz: I'm pretty sure I used to do setuid scripts on solaris for some nasty software, but I appreciate that solaris isnt linux and I might have remembered incorrectly :)
<bharat_> can anyone tell me how i can get 3d desktop effects on karmic?
<drwurst> the machine is old but nothing real old. ubuntu should handle this chipset
<bharat_> like in this vid
<bharat_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYgWE6Svpag
<llutz> linxeh: it might work on other OS, not with linux (without ugly hacks) afaik
<ikonia> drwurst: nothing wrong with the chipset
<BHoward> drwurst, have you tried a usb install? I have had a few computers where that was the only way to make it work for some weird reason.
<bharat_> i installed compiz
<linxeh> llutz: on linux you need to write a wrapper program of some kind it seems
<hylman> archboxman: no. I put all my songs, photos in there... but what does disk used space has anything to do with boot performance?
<llutz> linxeh: yes
<bharat_> but cant get the cyndrical rotating desktop
<ori_> dj_segfault: hey, i installed it, and i still can't read dvd's
<llutz> linxeh: su/sudo and fiddling with permissions should make it possible
<archboxman> bharat_: easy compiz
<abhi_nav> bharat_ : Cube reflection and reformation
<pyrosoft> what do people think of http://www.bordeauxgroup.com/ ?
<Gnosiz> llutz: is that the only one, or could you name any more?
<abhi_nav> bharat_ : select the option Cube reflection and reformation
<karl> #mixxx
<karl> join #mixxx
<IdleOne> !polls | pyrosoft
<ubottu> pyrosoft: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<drwurst> ok i will give usb a try. so i have to kill my differnet boot systems on that :-(
<llutz> Gnosiz: sry, no idea, i don't write that much html and if, i use vim
<llutz> !html | Gnosiz
<ubottu> Gnosiz: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<w_a> is ti posibel to add a user with only shell axx and no desktop login ?
<pyrosoft> quick enough to answe that question !!
<Gnosiz> Aha.
<ikonia> w_a: sure, look at "useradd" and the "adduser" script
<Gnosiz> Thanks.
<bharat_> ok i checked them so whats the command?
<w_a> ok thanks
<ikonia> !compiz | bharat_
<ubottu> bharat_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<ikonia> bharat_: check that link
<archboxman> bharat_: thats shift swither and add-on for fire fox is cooliris
<karl> hi can anyone help with mixxx?
<abhi_nav> bharat_ : command for rotating desktop naa? this: ctrl + alt + -> OR ctrl + alt + <-
<abhi_nav> bharat_ : tried?
<BHoward> pyrosoft, bordeaux just looks like a frontend for wine. kinda like play on linux, Cedega, or even crossover.
<bharat_> yup but its not showing the sylinder thing
<bharat_> i just have 2 work spaces
<archboxman> bharat_: need 4 work areas
<karl> hi can anyone help?
<abhi_nav> bharat_ : make it 4 workspaces for desktop to rotate
<norbi905> Using Ubuntu 9.10 with Flash 10.  In Firefox, flash sometimes stops working.  If i'm watching a YouTube video, the controls at times dont work, I can't pause can't fullsize but the video keeps playing.  Any recommendations?
<bharat_> how can i add more work spaces?
<abhi_nav> bharat_ : go to general options and select size = 4
<dj_segfault> norbi905: That happens to everyone.
<ikonia> !compiz | bharat_
<ikonia> bharat_: read the link ubottu sent you
<ikonia> bharat_: the link will give you an overview of compiz and it's effects
<BHoward> bharat_, do this "sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm" EZ configuration of all those settings.
<dj_segfault> norbi905: Flash player is proprietary piece of crap
<archboxman> bharat_:  general > desktop size
<soreau> bharat_: And as it said, if you have a specific question about compiz, we can help you in #compiz
<ori_> dj_segfault: i still can't read dvd's any other ideas?
<Gnosiz> For the Ubuntu Software Centre: are any of the software on there out of date, or is it all automatically up to date?
<norbi905> dj_segfault:  So it's safe to assume that we have to wait for a fix from Adobe?  You are correct in regards to it being proprietary, unfortunately there is no alternative :(
<erUSUL> !latest | Gnosiz
<ubottu> Gnosiz: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<ikonia> Gnosiz: is as up to date as ubuntu believes it should be at this time
<dj_segfault> ori_: What exactly are you trying and what happens when you try?
<bharat_> yup that did the trick! got 4 work spacesd but its a cube....
<dj_segfault> norbi905: Don't hold your breath
<ikonia> bharat_: read the link ubottu gave you
<Gnosiz> OK. So I don't have to worry about having an out-dated version?
<ori_> dj_segfault: im trying to watch a dvd. i put it in, and nothing happens.
<bharat_> ok
<archboxman> bharat_: change it to the cylinder
<AceKing> Can someone help me to upgrade Vuze? Everytime I run it it says: Oh no! You are using a version of Vuze that is no longer supported. I dowloaded the upgrade from the site but I don't know how to install it. I would appreciate any help
<dj_segfault> ori_: Try launching vlc or gmplayer or totem and see what they do
<ori_> dj_segfault: k
<dj_segfault> ori_: Use one of those programs and tell them to play the dvd
<norbi905> dj_segfault:  Maybe once they get it going on the Android 2.1 :) Anyways, thanks for your input, glad i'm not the only one.
<karl> can any one help
<iflema> norbi905 download the .tgz from adobe and extract it in /home/[whatever]/.mozilla/plugins ive a 64bit link if ya need
<dj_segfault> ori_: I think you can even try mplayer dvd://
<BHoward> karl, with what?
<ori_> dj_segfault: i like vlc, im gonna download that
<dj_segfault> norbi905: Sometimes I have some luck killing pulseaudio and restarting it
<karl> mixxx
<norbi905> iflema: 64bit is the one I need.  I'll give it a try, hope it does not have these issues.  The link would be nice
<archboxman> bharat_: was it a success or failure???
<BHoward> karl, if your a little more descriptive somebody might be able to help you
<norbi905> dj_segfault:  Yeah I usually kill Firefox and restart it.  Does the trick
<abhi_nav> can I page up and page down on this irc usign keyboard shortcut? how to get all keyboard shortcut for xchat?
<karl> it plays to songs but i get no sound?
<iflema> norbi905 remove all other install versions first.... http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.42.34.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<bharat_> STILL trying. there some conflicts...
<BHoward> karl, http://www.mixxx.org/forums/ they might be able to help you better unless someone here is using that software
<archboxman> bharat_: what do you got tourned on
<norbi905> iflema:  Thanks for the link, will give it a go.
<karl> thankx
<raul_> ola
<bharat_> forget that i reset it to defaults. just tell me wut to turn on now
<raul_> hellow
<abhi_nav> bharat_ : have you selected the option Cube reflection and Deformation
<ori_> dj_segfault: ok, vlc doesn't see the disc... so that means it's a driver issue, right?
<norbi905> iflema:  How can I check which version of Flash I have installed on my system.  The link provided an earlier version as what is on adobe's website.  On adobe it's 10.0.45.2
<jrib> !away > wers|brb
<ubottu> wers|brb, please see my private message
<bharat_> yes it says its conflicting with other plugins
<abhi_nav> bharat_ :  select, desktop tube, rotate cube and  the option Cube reflection and Deformation
<archboxman> bharat_: you ready
<raul_> hello
<abhi_nav> then resolve the conflicts and keep the setting which you needed
<raul_> spain
<Industrial> Hi. Apparently Empathy runs without notification icon
<Industrial> without window
<bharat_> its still a cube :(
<Industrial> keeps logging me in
<abhi_nav> sorry sorry its desktop cube
<Industrial> my only question is; is this desired behaviour?
<bharat_> abhi_nav ya did wut u said still a cube
<karl> hi is there anyone using mixxx
<raul_> hello
<abhi_nav> bharat: :)
<abhi_nav> !hi | raul_
<ubottu> raul_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<raul_> spain
<ori_> dj_segfault:  im gonna try  libavcodec52
<LincoN^> Hello
<LincoN^> What IRC client should i use for ubuntu?
<raul_> hello spain
<abhi_nav> bharat: have you treid link given by ubottu? go through it completly read in details
<Industrial> LincoN^: what kind of question is that
<bharat_> ok
<llutz> LincoN^: whatever you like
<abhi_nav> I use xchat
<Industrial> like using software is tied to the OS you use :
<abhi_nav> can I page up and page down on this irc usign keyboard shortcut? how to get all keyboard shortcut for xchat?
<Industrial> what a channel, what a channel
<llutz> abhi_nav: look at xchat site for documentation
<abhi_nav> Great chennel
<raul_> spain sorry
<abhi_nav> I looked but there is no link for shortcugts
<llutz> !es | raul
<ubottu> raul: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LincoN^> how do i use the fire on screen effect? :)
<hp_> hola amigos
<raul_> ola
<hp_> thats all spanish i know of :)
<erUSUL> !es | raul_
<ubottu> raul_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<callum1> Hi hope someone can help. Looking to install acroreader in ubuntu 64 bit. Added medibuntu to repo but its still not available. any ideas?
<dj_segfault> callum1: I think it's just called acroread.  Try searching for that.  As an altermate, use evince.
<hayanbom> everyone, what wi-fi scanner is the best ? in linux
<albech> what is it that sets the system clock automatic in ubuntu?
<raul_> spain
<callum1> thanks dj
<raul_> plis
<IdleOne> !es | raul_
<ubottu> raul_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<callum1> using arcoread in apt-cache search I can get fonts
<dj_segfault> albech: You want NTP Network Time Protocol.  Daemon is called ntpd
<callum1> but not the actual acroread
<erUSUL> raul_: tienes que entrar en el canal en español. haz como te dijo el bot  Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<albech> dj_segfault, ty
<LincoN^^> Anyone use the fire effect in Compiz?
<root3ksa> hi
<callum1> will evince let me view pdfs in firefox?
<abhi_nav> I dont use fire effect. I didnt understand its application.
<soreau> ! anyone | LincoN^^
<ubottu> LincoN^^: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<raul_> que alguien entre en spain
<soreau> ! compiz | LincoN^^
<ubottu> LincoN^^: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<dj_segfault> callum1: I think so  Well Firefox will let you open with.... evince
<ori_> can someone help me read dvds on my computer? i put them in, and nothing happens
<LincoN^^> Where can i see the commands to the effects in compiz (like ctrl+alt for cube)
<erUSUL> !dvd | ori_
<ubottu> ori_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> !ccsm | LincoN^^
<soreau> ! ccsm | LincoN^^
<ubottu> LincoN^^: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<IdleOne> ori_: have you installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<Chrono_Misterz> Hey guuys, i am giving lockerz invitation. if you want one, send me a pvt. if you want to know wat is ti, send me a pvt too
<dj_segfault> ori_: I gave you things to try and you never said what happened.  Nobody can  help you if you don't try and report
<compact> http://pastebin.ca/1804560 <--- any idea why iget this? i cant even apt-get update or apt-get install proftpd
<abhi_nav> What is lockerz
<compact> or wget
<ori_> Idleone: yes
<erUSUL> Chrono_Misterz: stop spamming
<Chrono_Misterz> erUSUL, sorry
<ori_> dj_segfault: i did...
<ori_> dj_segfault: thought u gave up on me.. :)
<compact> http://pastebin.ca/1804674 is my network config
<archboxman> LincoN^^: there under each section you turn on it should give you the commands to control the effect
<ori_> dj_segfault: what you told me to do didnt work
<callum1> thanks again dj_segfault sorry should have said I can open pdfs currently but when using 32bit and acroread I could just view them in the browser. Wondering if I can still do this using 64bit ubuntu
<dj_segfault> ori_: But what happened when you tried
<ori_> dj_segfault: nothing. i installed it, put the disc back in, and nothing happenned
<ori_> dj_segfault: maybe i should restart...?
<dj_segfault> ori_: Telling me "it didn't work" is as useful as telling me you like peanut butter.
<LincoN^^> ok
<veronique> BHoward I can't connect at all anymore to wifi AP...
<archboxman> well got to run time bath
<ori_> dj_segfault: i do! how can i be more specific?
<dj_segfault> ori_: I told you to put in the dvd and try mplayer dvd:// or another dvd playing application and pressing play.  Then tell me what happens.
<raul_> aola
<ori_> dj_segfault: ok.... i used vlc, clicked play, andit opened up a menu to choose where to play from. i chose 'disc', play, and then got an error:
<ori_> dj_segfault: Playback failure:
<ori_> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/sr0".
<ori_> Your input can't be opened:
<ori_> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<raul_> spain sorry
<FloodBot2> ori_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dj_segfault> ori_: OK, check the log for details
<raul_> que alguien able en español
<raul_> plis
<raul_> no english
<ori_> dj_segfault: how?
<raul_> yes spain
<llutz> !es | raul
<ubottu> raul: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abhi_nav> how to use the /asl command?
<raul_> ola
<raul_> bria
<ori_> dj_segfault: how do i chek the log?
<minifig> IS there any way to use all 4 speakers in Linux as I can in Windows?
<str1ke> echo "alias please='sudo'" >> .bashrc
<raul_> ola
<linxeh> str1ke: xkcd version is better
<str1ke> sudo make me a sandwhich :o
<tuna-fish> Hi, I have a strange problem with sshd. It doesn't autostart on startup -- even if boot-up manager says it should start (S16 on all runlevels except single-user)
<dewman> does anyone know if the autobuilds server for mythtv is down?
<llutz> tuna-fish: does it start manually?
<ori_> dj_segfault: how do i chek the log for details?
<raul_> ola
<raul_> hello
<llutz> raul_: stop it
<tuna-fish> llutz: yes
<IdleOne> raul_: Escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<str1ke> linxeh: homosexual
<raul_> ya lo eecho
<Cojaith> how do i register my username and password to get into other channels
<linxeh> wtf was that about ? :o
<llutz> !register | Cojaith
<ubottu> Cojaith: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<IdleOne> linxeh: does it really matter?
<linxeh> I guess not :)
<IdleOne> kthen
<Chrono_Misterz> Cojaith, you just need to register one time...
<raul_> ola
<raul_> hello
<IdleOne> erUSUL: can you help raul_ he says he typed /join #ubuntu-es, guess he needs more help
<llutz> tuna-fish: checked logs? syslog/messages/daemon
<raul_> ya lo ice
<raul_> no ai nadie
<erUSUL> raul_: y diste a enter ?
<raul_> si
<erUSUL> raul_: lo escribiste mal. no veo que hayas entrado...
<raul_> me abrio
<raul_> un chat en español
<raul_> y no ai nadie
<IdleOne> escribiste mal
<raul_> pero porque no ableis en español
<dsnyders> Hi all!  kpovmodeller is acting up ever since my switch to 9.04.  When I start it I get double images (see http://imagebin.org/85792)  What might be the problem?
<raul_> todos
<Cojaith> I wanted the C cap :D
<Timmarshall> help!! my laptop isnt booting ubuntu what should i do
<Cojaith> how do I had a password?
<overmind> raul_: Because this is english channel / Porque esto es un canal en inglés
<Cojaith> i tried what the website said and it gave me a console error
<raul_> join #ubuntu-es
<IdleOne> con el /
<Craig_B> can anyone tell me how to stop firefix from launching when the computer starts up when it is not in the startup applications menu?
<rockz> hey can any one help me for this problem  "tssoft.acm" when i try to use voice chat.....?
<ikiWretsiM> Anyone can take a screenshot of Python running on Ubuntu?
<rockz> hey can any one help me for this problem  "tssoft.acm" when i try to use voice chat.....?
<ikiWretsiM> Please.
<linos> hello
<rockz> hi
<rockz> hey can any one help me for this problem  "tssoft.acm" when i try to use voice chat.....?
<philsf> can someone please help me debug a problem in my usb stack? I can't mount or use any USB device. This is what appears in kern.log when I plug a pendrive (that works on other ubuntu boxes). This is a karmic up to date netbook, and it used to work
<IdleOne> !repeat | rockz
<philsf> http://pastebin.com/f489fcdd0
<ubottu> rockz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<linos> rockz, just checking to see if I logged in correctly
<ikiWretsiM> ubottu: can you take a screenshot of Python running on Ubuntu?
<schnitzel_> ive got a problem with mounting my USB drive, it mounts the first time but if i plug it out it wont mount again
<llutz> ikiWretsiM: it gives you a >>> prompt
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikiWretsiM> yes. I'm not running ubuntu now.
<rabbi1> changed all icon size and font size using File Management Preferences and Appearances->Fonts. But in desktop icon size is changed, but not the font size =-O. Help?
<rockz> thank you for information
<stdisease> philsf, some BIOSes/USB2 device combinations are buggy like that, mine is
<abhi_nav> !me ikiWretsiM
<abhi_nav> !me | ikiWretsiM
<ubottu> ikiWretsiM: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ikiWretsiM> Oh, ubottu is a bot.
<schnitzel_> :þ
<philsf> stdisease, but it worked fine until some weeks ago
<stdisease> philsf, have you moved any power jumpers or settings on your motherboard or done any changes in the BIOS? Try also resetting your BIOS
<ikiWretsiM> Well, I'm not running Ubuntu right now and I need urgently a screenshot of Python running on the command line.
<rabbi1> ﻿changed all icon size and font size using File Management Preferences and Appearances->Fonts. But in desktop icon size is changed, but not the font size =-O. Help?
<candy_> how to add medubuntu repisotory in ubuntu software center
<stdisease> schnitzel_, you have to unmount first, then mount again
<batmanmen> http://tiny.cc/pSIOC
<batmanmen> http://tiny.cc/pSIOC
<philsf> stdisease, this is a netbook, no mobo settings were changed. what would you suggest me to change in the BIOS settings?
<linos> can someone tell me how to log into a channel
<schnitzel_> stdisease, so i have to unmount it eve if its not plugged in?
<IdleOne> linos: /join #test-channel
<linos> this is what I tried...  /msg NickServ identify <password>
<ikiWretsiM> I need urgently a screenshot of Python running on the command line. :D
<furythor> How I can get list of installed packages ?
<dsnyders> ikiWretsiM, It'll be quicker for you to boot up ubuntu, start python, grab a screenshot, then go back to whatever you're doing than waiting here.
<stdisease> schnitzel_, yes, it may display a warning but should unmount
<IdleOne> !clone > furythor
<ubottu> furythor, please see my private message
<rabbi1> how to change desktop icons' label font?
<dsnyders> ikiWretsiM, You could also try googling for one.
<abhi_nav> ikiWretsiM how run the python???
<stdisease> philsf, try the one that says 'Rest Default settings' or 'Reset Factory settings' or something to that effect
<abhi_nav> I can take a screenshot tell me how to run python i have python installed
<schnitzel_> http://i47.tinypic.com/27yaat1.png << python screenshot
<stdisease> schnitzel_, he left, heh
<schnitzel_> oh crap
<llutz> abhi_nav: open terminal, type "python"
<linos> IdleOne, I keep getting :Cannot send to channel
<Licious> Does anyone here use YVD on Ubuntu?
<schnitzel_> well, i unplugged the USB disk, and now i have to unmount it ? it dosent show up in computer:/// or the disk utility
<abhi_nav> rabbil: right click on desktop => change desktop background=> go to Fonts and look if it is what you need
<rabbi1> ﻿how to change desktop icons' label font?
<philsf> stdisease, ok, i'll try that
<abhi_nav> I opened and typed python. Is it this much?
<stdisease> rabbi1, try appearance settings
<Shazam> when my machine loads up, snort fails to load correctly. when I start it from the command line (sudo /etc/init.d/snort start) it works perfectly. why might this fail to work, and what can I do to automate starting it
<abhi_nav> now where to send the screenshot? and how?
<IdleOne> linos: when you /msg nickserv identify <password> you are replacing the password with the one you chose?
<Threetimes> Hi, I just upgraded fglrx to 10.2 and I get this error whan using any 3d app (compiz, glzgears,...) http://pastebin.com/f6d4a4155
<furythor> I got these two weird problems, first in 9.10 my sounds don't work right, while in 9.04 those do. Also I am wondering why my MX5500 keyboard mice combo loses connection during reboot while not in 9.10
<hydrid> hello
<rabbi1> stdisease: i have changed the icon and font size in all other places
<hydrid> can someone point me a good ftp prog like vsftpd?
<stdisease> hydrid, vsftpd is pretty good
<dsnyders> schnitzel_, You should always unmount first.  Unmounting makes sure that all the caches are flushed and everything that is supposed to be written to the disk is.
<hydrid> more user friendly and easy
<IdleOne> hydrid: proftpd?
<stdisease> !best | hydrid
<ubottu> hydrid: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<schnitzel_> dsnyders, thanks
<valters> hi im a noob in linux and im having a problem. My mouse stops working after a while and i have to rebot for it to work again. Can some1 help me?
<preetam> hi if i have 2 ubuntu installation in my PC then how to know which installation has the GRUB2 boot loader
<furythor> valters: what kind of mice ?
<hydrid> thanks IdleOne
<valters> logitech
<stdisease> valters, is your mouse a USB? If it is unplug and plug
<valters> yes ir is
<furythor> valters: mouse and keyboard combination ?
<k0dak> Hello all
<furythor> valters: Can you provide model name for your mouse ?
<schnitzel_> the USB disk dosent seem to be mounted...
<valters> keyboard is also logi but it works so your saying when my mouse stops working i should unplug and the plug?
<k0dak> I have a problem with ubuntu/kubuntu/mint installation cd's. all those hang on "initrd.lz ..... Ready."
<stdisease> schnitzel_, what error message do you get trying to mount?
<PolitikerNEU> hi
<Threetimes> Hi, I just upgraded fglrx to 10.2 and I get this error whan using any 3d app (compiz, glzgears,...) http://pastebin.com/f6d4a4155
<furythor> valters: probably, however there are numerous things that effect, I got my self mx5500 and having issues with it
<preetam>  Pls tell me if i have 2 ubuntu installation in my PC then how to know which installation has the GRUB2 boot loader.
<stdisease> Threetimes, what's the output of 'glxinfo' ?
<furythor> valters: what version of ubuntu you have and what model your mice is ?
<Threetimes> stdisease: same error
<schnitzel_> ok, let me give you a idea whats happening here, dmesg says the disk is on /dev/sde1, but when i try to mount /dev/sde1 to /media/usb it says: mount: special device /dev/sde1 does not exist
<valters> 9.1 karmic and mouse is logi rx300
<dsnyders> preetam, It depends on your partition setup.  grub is in /boot/grub on one (or possibly both) of your installs.
<urthmover> How do I go about sending an email when a particular process ends?  Is it possible to do with a native install of karmic_64?
<schnitzel_> so, /dev/sde1 dosent exist, only /dev/sde
<llutz> schnitzel_: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sde
<schnitzel_> Disk /dev/sde: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<schnitzel_> 28 heads, 2 sectors/track, 5581818 cylinders
<schnitzel_> Units = cylinders of 56 * 512 = 28672 bytes
<schnitzel_> Disk identifier: 0x000b067c
<schnitzel_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot2> schnitzel_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schnitzel_> /dev/sde1   *          37       43923     1228800    b  W95 FAT32
<abhi_nav> where does that screenshot man goes?
<stdisease> Threetimes, ah, well 1. see if module 'glx' is being loaded in your xorg.conf, 2. that no errors related to fglrx or glx are being reported in /var/log/Xorg.0.log , 3. that /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so is a valid file
<llutz> schnitzel_: reattach the device
<preetam> dsnyders.. /boot/grub is there in both the installation but if I have remove one installation then how my GRUB boot loader will be affected
<Threetimes> stdisease: thanks!
<giuseppe_> ciao a tutti
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<abhi_nav> !flood | schnitzel_
<ubottu> schnitzel_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<paradoxuncreated> is the alsa route to jack information outdated most places..? Asks me to CD to a dir that doesn't exist (ext)
<abhi_nav> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<giuseppe_> \list
<Threetimes> stdisease: glx is not in lsmod
<giuseppe_> |list
<dsnyders> preetam, edit menu.lst and change the colors and reboot.  That will tell you which one is the "real" grub.
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<schnitzel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/381027/
<furythor> valters: I can't help more with issue now so I reccomend that you find someone who can.
<furythor> gotta finish update and restart computer
<valters> k
<stdisease> Threetimes, glx is a Xorg extension not a kernel module, but 'fglrx' should be in lsmod
<schnitzel_> llutz, the device is attached and that is what i see, i get the same error that /dev/sde1 dosent exist
<Threetimes> stdisease: gglrx is in lsmod
<antoni> hi, i got the upgrade to (ubunstustudio) 9.10 is stuck on "preparing openoffice.org-writer2latex". most likely this is because of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/openoffice/+bug/368570. there are instructions there, but i've got no idea what to do since this is an ongoing upgrade
<abhi_nav> I have face the problem of dpkg so many times with UbuntuStudio, finally leavin it and start using Ubuntu
<abhi_nav> faced*
<k0dak> if anyone is good with installation cd's. my instal cd's wont boot! they all hang on "initrd.lz..... Ready.". i have tried a couple of different .iso's, (ubuntu, mint64 and mintkde64) but they all hang on the same spot
<abhi_nav> antoni: leave i searched for the solution for the SAME prob, but no success
<stdisease> antoni, you mean the packages finished downloading then the install process didn't proceed any further after that line?
<airtonix> k0dak, just a thought.... modify the boot parameters
<No-Body> sup people
<preetam> dsnyders yes that I can do.but if I want to delete that installation that control my GRUB 2 bootloader then can I do that..
<dsnyders> k0dak, When you downloaded the ISO, did you check the md5sum to make sure the download was OK?
<No-Body> :)
<abhi_nav> antoni: there is something mesesd with oo writer
<No-Body> hi dsnyders
<No-Body> i love you
<No-Body> i lvoe you loads
<FloodBot2> No-Body: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<No-Body> hi baby
<No-Body> :@_)
<k0dak> yes, all MD5's checked out, and i verified all burns
<abhi_nav> !language | No-Body
<ubottu> No-Body: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<No-Body> lol
<Threetimes> stdisease: I got http://pastebin.com/m74134c05 in the logs
<k0dak> airtonix. yes, i would like to try that, but i dont know what do change
<antoni> stdisease: exactly, it's stuck at that line
<k0dak> i tried "compatibility  mode"
<No-Body> i don't flood i want to say what ever i want too
<No-Body> its a free world
<No-Body> you can't control people
<No-Body> i don't work for you
<FloodBot2> No-Body: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stdisease> antoni, ok, Ctrl-C then 'dpkg --configure -a'
<airtonix> k0dak, at bootscreen where you choose to load ubuntu without modifying computer press f6 and tick the two acpi entries
<abhi_nav> antoni: if in future you succed to solve the prbome then please let me know.
<stdisease> or
<No-Body> you have way to many rules
<dAlfa89_> No-Body, you obviously haven't noticed the conspiracy, of course we own you
<airtonix> No-Body, inb4 ban
<antoni> stdisease: but you know the bug means it loops after this command?
<abhi_nav> I done all of the --configure -a things but nothing works
<dj_segfault> k0dak: Try the memory test from the menu
<No-Body> i don't care
<No-Body> ban me
<No-Body> idiot
<ori_> dj_segfault: u there?
<No-Body> gay lord
<No-Body> go die
<FloodBot2> No-Body: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antoni> stdisease: ps. ctrl-c doesn't work, it's frozen
<Threetimes> stdisease: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so is a regular 446kb file
<No-Body> fago
<dAlfa89_> No-Body, it's in our Ts&Cs, by entering this channel you forfeit your soul, have fun
<airtonix> !ops No-Body : flodspam troll
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<No-Body> lol
<No-Body> suck my cock
<airtonix> ...
<herbero> can someone direct me to data recovery links? I am mounting / with /dev/md0 RAID 1 from a live disk, but I need the original data in my /home/username? Anyone know how to find that data?
<k0dak> airtonix. F6 - tick both ACPI entries. ill do that and see if that works :)
<No-Body> fock head
<wqeqw> FUCK YOU
<wqeqw> FUCK YOU
<FloodBot2> wqeqw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schnitzel_> can anyone assist me with this matter? the USB disk mounting problem
<IdleOne> !language | wqeqw
<ubottu> wqeqw: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Licious> Does anyone here use YVD on Ubuntu 9.1?
<abhi_nav> How to approach the chennel operator?
<k0dak> thanks airtonix, brb!
<ori_> Can someone help me read dvd's?
<dAlfa89_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jrib> dAlfa89_: yes?
<KaffeeJunky123> is it possible to get rid of pulseaudio on ubuntu 9.04?
<dAlfa89_> jrib, heh, looks like I was too late, it was about the wqeqw guy and No-Body
<jrib> dAlfa89_: i see now, thanks
<antoni> stdisease: my only idea, at that moment, is to follow the instructions from the bug page to install a generic kernel and go on with the upgrade using it. this *should* work. however, i have bad experiences hard-resetting ubuntu, so how should i proceed?
<jrib> !away > LincoN^|WoW
<ubottu> LincoN^|WoW, please see my private message
<jrib> abhi_nav: why do you need a channel operator?
<antoni> stdisease?
<SKULL> hi
<abhi_nav> to compain and ban some users
<Licious> Is there a way to stop Ubuntu asking for the password consistently?
<abhi_nav> jrib: to compain and ban some users
<airtonix> Licious, yes but why would you want to ?
<SKULL> hi, how i can use KVPNC
<jrib> abhi_nav: if there's an emergency in the channel and no op seems to be around you can type "!ops" and ubottu will call the ops.  But everything seems to be okay now
<airtonix> Licious, inb4 clicking on apt-url links to isntall unknown packages = your system owned
<abhi_nav> what is KVPNC?
<SKULL> VPN client for Linux
<abhi_nav> jrib: i see. Ok
<balki> Hi is ubuntu netbook remix iso a live one?
<balki> how different is it from normal one?
<Threetimes> !unr | balki
<ubottu> balki: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<nightrid3r> balki: desktop adapted for small screen size
<aldin> hi guys, today booted ubuntu netbook remix edition, i liked it a lot, question is how to get same desktop on my standard ubuntu instalation, btw installed ubuntu-netbox-remix metapackage, but when i log to my session, i have GNOME panel running, and UNR menus from left, but apps are not embeded like in UNR, it is mix of UNR and GNOME, how to properly run UNR, so i dont have gnome-panel runnig?
<abhi_nav> jrib: and what if i want to become channel operator? Ofcourse to help maintain peace and freindlyness!!!
<balki> so is that a live one?
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<aldin> balki: yes, i just tried it today, booted UNR.iso in my virtualbox
<dako3256> balki - yes its a live one
<Threetimes> Hi, I just upgraded fglrx to 10.2 and I get this error when using any 3d app (compiz, glzgears,...) http://pastebin.com/f6d4a4155
<stdisease> antoni, oh such chatter volume, sorry. Well if the entire system is frozen you could try the Alt-Sysreq keyboard combinations to try to shutdown with *some* degree of safety
<herbero> ubottu: livecd data recovery
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ori_> help! my computer can't read dvd's. I just upgraded to 9.10
<Threetimes> I got http://pastebin.com/m74134c05 in /var/logs/Xorg.0.log
<antoni> stisisease: i did "skinny elephants". what you suggest now? to try to install a generic kernel?
<Threetimes> !dvd | ori_
<ubottu> ori_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abhi_nav> IdleOne: thnx
<antoni> stidisease: i did "skinny elephants". what you suggest now? to try to install a generic kernel?
<ori_> threetimes: type that into the terminal?
<Shay27> Hello , does Ubuntu have some tool for editing pdf files ?
<Threetimes> ori_: what do you mean?
<antoni> stidisease: now the system doesn't start up, there's halt on "...fail!"
<ori_> threetimes: oh.... nvrmind
<herbero> can anyone here help me recover/find my lost data?
<soreau> Threetimes: How did you install fglrx?
<herbero> I am using a livecd
<Threetimes> soreau: with --buildpkg Ubuntu/jautny
<herbero> I mounted /dev/md0 in /
<herbero> I need to get to my original home directory
<giuseppe_> ciao a tutti
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<herbero> so that I can copy all of my data over
<soreau> Threetimes: Why did you not use the hardware drivers manager designed for installing fglrx correctly?
<Threetimes> soreau: I want tu use a recent version, for better dual-head support.
<ori_> threetimes: i did: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh Is that it?
<Timka> re
<Threetimes> ori_: don't ask me...
<soreau> Threetimes: Why would you think that a newer version has better dual head support?
<Timka> ïîìãèòå
<veronique> can somebody explain me how I can fix this error? http://www.pastebin.com/d2e75565d
<soreau> Threetimes: fglrx has sucked for years. If you get it working any other way than jockey (sys>admin>hardware drivers) you are fortunate. Otherwise, you're on your own
<Threetimes> soreau: Because it does. I can use my dvd player as a second monitor right now, but I couldn't with 9.8 or 9.6
<wqjeowqe> Fuck you
<wqjeowqe> fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck yo
<stdisease> Threetimes, wouldn't hurt if you try adding this to your 'xorg.conf' : http://pastebin.com/f789439d
<Threetimes> stdisease: thanks!
<neezer> Why can't I use ssh nathan@server to connect to my server box on my home network.
<stdisease> Threetimes, then restart your X session (logout then 'service gdm/kdm restart')
<soreau> Threetimes: Well your driver installation is broken. I recommend you uninstall the driver (hint: look for an uninstall script in /usr/share/ati) and reinstall the drivers the correct way using the hardware driver manager
<dsnyders> veronique, It looks like you might be missing a library or header file.
<noren> i have prob with usb transfer rate i m getting only 20 -30 kbps only how to rectify that
<llutz> neezer: error?
<airtonix> neezer, maybe you dont have "server' = ipaddress in /etc/hosts
<aldin> what service to disable to have my standard ubuntu gnome looks like ubuntu remix?
<soreau> Threetimes: You other option is to remove all versions of fglrx and use the open driver by installing packages from the xorg-edgers repo and using a latest kernel from ppa
<noren> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Threetimes> soreau: do they have 3D for HD2600XT?
<ranga> Hello.  I have a problem with my X-server crashing and hanging quite regularly.  I would really like to diagnose if this is a driver issue or perhaps a hardware issue.  Please help!
<veronique> dsnyders how do I know wich headers, lib's I need?
<neezer> airtonix, llutz: Could not resolve hostname server: Name or service not known.
<noren> what files sud i have to get good usb transfer rate ??
<soreau> Threetimes: Yes, I told you that like 3 hours ago
<llutz> neezer: so correct your dns
<airtonix> neezer, see above : re : no entry in /etc/hotss
<stdisease> Threetimes, radeon has 3D for a mobility HD4300, my guess is hd2600xt too
<airtonix> neezer, see above : re : no entry in /etc/hosts
<obscurant1st> somebody knwo what is this number asked when i try to move the partition? http://pastie.org/835469
<veronique> dsnyders sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)  should do it normally?
<obscurant1st> my partition table is http://pastie.org/835471
<obscurant1st> somebody knwo what is this number asked when i try to move the partition? http://pastie.org/835469
<stdisease> Threetimes, fglrx is proprietary driver, radeon is open source one
<dako3256> neezer - is ssh setup on server?
<urthmover> sendmail+postfix+small bash script = email alert when process ends
<antoni> abhi_nav: the problem is with a certain rt kernel. if you manage to install a generic kernel and do the maintenance on it (including upgrade), the problem should be gone, especially with the new version of the -rt kernel
<Threetimes> I'll try the DRI thingy, and if it won't work I'll try xorg-edgers...
<dsnyders> veronique, How did I know you were going to ask that :-).  Unfortunately, I don't do a lot of compiling, so I wouldn't have a clue.  My guess would be the kernel headers, though.
<airtonix> dako3256, fairly sure "could not resolve hostname" is indictiative of something else than a non-existant service
<neezer> dako3256: yes...I have it working with an RSA key when using ssh IP address.
<airtonix> neezer, ... third time: you have put the correct entry in your clients /etc/host file ? yes/no
<veronique> hmm ok dsnyders thx anyway :)
<llutz> neezer: so correct your dns using your nameserver or use, as multiple mentioned, /etc/hosts
<ranga> Hello.  I have a problem with my X-server crashing and hanging quite regularly.  I would really like to diagnose if this is a driver issue or perhaps a hardware issue.  I am running Ubuntu 10.04 upto the latest updates. Please help!
<ori_> can someone help get my computer to read dvd's?
<bobbytek> Is it possible to sudo in nautilis to change permissions? as in the update manager?
<neezer> llutz: I'm looking at my etc/hosts file, but I don't know where to add it.
<dako3256> msg neezer can you ping the server?
<antoni> bobbytek: you can 'sudo nautilus' from terminal
<llutz> neezer: just a line :ip.of.your.server    server
<dsnyders> veronique, have you googled for the error message?  I'm getting a fair number of hits.
<abhi_nav> antoni: but dont you thing its is VERY MUCH EASY to just use ubuntu and install necessary multimedia softwares? Can anyone tell me whats the ACTUAL diffrenc between ubuntu and ubuntustudio? other than it has already installed multimedia softwares??????????
<ori_> can someone help get my computer to read dvd's?
<bobbytek> antoni: right, was wondering if there was some other way. thx
<jrib> !dvd | ori_
<ubottu> ori_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noren> how to get a faster usb transfer rate any ideas guys ??
<ranga> Hello.  I have a problem with my X-server crashing and hanging quite regularly.  I would really like to diagnose if this is a driver issue or perhaps a hardware issue.  I am running Ubuntu 10.04 upto the latest updates. Please help!
<ori_> jrib: that didnt help me i tried it
<neezer> great!!! thanks llutz and airtonix.
<jrib> ori_: well that's the way to get DVDs.  Did you make sure you followed it correctly?
<soreau> ! lucid | ranga
<ubottu> ranga: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<antoni> abhi_nav: as far as i know, there's none. ubuntustudio is a tailored choice of elements, but you can reach exactly the same config by hand-installing (although it's not only about multimedia packages, also about the kernel and layout)
<ori_> jrib: pretty sure...
<jrib> ori_: now would be a good time to check :)
<dacs> is there is such command, tool i could use that will generate nick names ..e.g i give it Jim, boo, mike and the out put will be Jimbo etc
<VCoolio> bobbytek: antoni: for nautilus use gksudo instead of sudo; see !gksudo
<abhi_nav> antoni: but what EXACTLY that kernal diffrence is? I can do all the multimedia work here in ubuntu also naa?
<antoni> abhi_nav: still, they messed up with that kernel and there is no patch
<abhi_nav> antoni: yah
<furythor> I did figure what is causing my sound issue, it is changed version of gnmove-volume-control BAH I'd say now
<bobbytek> VCoolio: thanks!
<antoni> it's a rt = realtime kernel, which means priority for realtime operations
<tallyho> question: do i have to keep up to date with the constant release of ubuntu versions? will my computer be secure if i don't? i just don't think my bandwidth can take it much longer
<antoni> abhi_nav: afaik rt means less quality, more realtime
<abhi_nav> antoni: yah i know
<erUSUL> tallyho: just install a LTS (support 3 years on desktop)
<jrib> !dvd =~ s/9.04/9.10/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<jrib> liar
<ellar> hello, following problem with ATI Mobility Radeon X300 on ibm t43. Module / Driver is radeon. When i run with the lucid live from yesterday, I can enable desktop effects from "behaviour", but on the hd install it says "not posible, no driver". Who can help?
<obscurant1st> how can i get the starting sector of /dev/sda7 in http://pastie.org/835471
<raul_> what are the accepted formats for devede software? It seems that it doesn't recognize .rmvb...
<antoni> abhi_nav: actually for a long time i never used rt (mode, not kernel)  - jack doesn't work with it
<jmknsd> Ubuntu is seeing my dvdrw as /dev/sr0, and I cannot get it to read from the disk. Is there some way to change it to /dev/sd* or make it usable as sr0?
<wzssyqa> hello,can somebody test your googleearth from medibuntu
<abhi_nav> antoni: yah so now you are using ubuntu or studio?
<wzssyqa> mine suddenly not work
<antoni> abhi_nav: studio, but struggling with abovementioned problems :D
<abhi_nav> antoni: Best of LucK!!!
<Nicos8920> buonasera
<antoni> stidisease: are you still there, perhaps? :)
<antoni> abhi_nav: thx!
<tallyho> is karmic koala an LTS
<ori_> jrib: i am told to install the following, but errors occur when i click on each: libdvdnav4, libdvdread4, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<dsnyders> obscurant1st, seems to me that it's starting at 22245
<wzssyqa> tallyho: no,lucid is
<llutz> jmknsd: are you in group "cdrom"?
<abhi_nav> antoni: Welcome!!! :) :) :)
<abhi_nav> antoni: Welcome!!! :) :) :)
<aldin> found it, added go-home applet, and window-picker :)
<jrib> ori_: there you go, you probably need to tell us the errors if you want help fixing them
<ori_> jrib: its a browser error... just says 'unable to load page'
<noren> what is the package name for usb2.0 in ubuntu
<jrib> ori_: use apt-get and pastebin
<jmknsd> llutz, yes, found the entry in /etc/groups: "cdrom:x:24:jeremy"
<ori_> jrib: apt-get before each one in the terminal?
<obscurant1st> dsnyders, but i am trying to move one partition and i get the numbers like this, http://pastie.org/835469
<IdleOne> ori_: sudo apt-get install libdvdnav4 libdvdread4 gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ori_> idleone: thanx
<Nicos8920> hi cracker :)
<IdleOne> ori_: as you can see you can put in multiple package names and apt will hopefully install them all without errors
<ori_> idleone: i got an error
<IdleOne> ori_: and it is?
<ori_> idleone: E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugl
<IdleOne> add a y
<IdleOne> to ugly
<ori_> idleone: btw, thanx for the patience while i'm so difficult
<IdleOne> ori_: that is why we are here :)
<abhi_nav> excatly
<dsnyders> obscurant1st, fdisk is not a good tool for moving partitions.  Deleting and creating, yes.  Moving, no.  Have you considered gparted?
<philsf> stdisease, ping ?
<obscurant1st> dsnyders, that gparted made my system unbootable , now its hsowin my entire disk as a whole unallocated area
<obscurant1st> :(
<dsnyders> obscurant1st, :( indeed!
<stdisease> philsf, pong
<philsf> stdisease, resetting BIOS didn't make the USB work
<obscurant1st> dsnyders, :(
<philsf> stdisease, no changes AFAICT
<gigi> ciao
<ori_> idleone: ok, they're all done. i typed in 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh'. my cd drive is making all sorts of noise, but nothing is happenning
<valters> what program i need to open .rar file?
<IdleOne> ori_: no output from that command?
<V4mpire> unrar
<dacs> is there is such command, tool i could use that will generate nick names ..e.g i give it Jim, boo, mike and the out put will be Jimbo etc
<philsf> stdisease, the USB itself is working, since I can boot the nbr image, and use it in windows (in this same netbook)
<ori_> idleone: meaning a response from the terminal? yea.
<nightrid3r> obscurant1st: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417761
<meganerd> valters: 7zip, unrar, rar
<abhi_nav> dacs: good idea
<ori_> idleone: but its long
<IdleOne> ori_: ok, well let it finish doing what it is doing
<herbero> can someone help me find my lost data
<ori_> idleone: ok, ill get back to you when it stops making noise
<herbero> please
<IdleOne> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<obscurant1st> nightrid3r, thx, but i can still access my data, nothin is lost till now
<dsnyders> obscurant1st, in fdisk, the u command switches units from cylinders to sectors.
<obscurant1st> but i have to make my system bootable, and i dont ck uphave anything to take the ba
<dsnyders> obscurant1st, perhaps that's what you're looking for.
<ori_> idleone: it stopped making noise
<ori_> idleone: :P
<obscurant1st> dsnyders, yes, thx that was it.
<stdisease> philsf, that's as far as I could go really, I have similar errors but they don't prevent me from using my devices
<IdleOne> ori_: ok so now in terminal you should be back at the prompt
<schnitzel_> <stdisease>, one more question, does it matter what filesystem i choose for the USB disk partition if i want to create a Live disk of CentOS ? FAT32 has worked so far but can i use EXT2,3, or 4 aswell ?
<jordy240> hi how can I stop ubuntu from asking me password every time I open empathy or update my computer?
<ori_> idleone: yea i am
<IdleOne> ori_: alright pop in a dvd and cross your toes :)
<D3RGPS31> how do i check what video driver i'm using
<dacs> abhi_nav: what do you mean
<`mOOse`> jordy240: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-password-prompts-in-ubuntu.html
<philsf> stdisease, k, thanks anyway
<stdisease> schnitzel_, if you're installing directly to USB disk, choose ext2 and put options like noatime,nodiratime on your /etc/fstab, to minimize write accesses to your disk and extend its life cycle
<jordy240> thanks moose!
<emghazal> How do I make VLC media player play Midi files? I found this page (http://wiki.videolan.org/Midi), but I can't find 'fluidsynth' in VLC's preferences.
<philsf> can someone please help me debug a problem in my usb stack? I can't mount or use any USB device. This is what appears in kern.log when I plug a pendrive (that works on other ubuntu boxes)  http://pastebin.com/f489fcdd0 . This is a karmic up to date netbook, and it used to work
<valters> how can i open iso files. I used daemon on windows.
<ori_> idleone: (sigh) nothing
<IdleOne> ori_: what app are you using to view the dvd?
<schnitzel_> stdisease, im not installing to USB, im using the USB as a 'live CD' to install on the hard drive
<ori_> idleone: i tried mplayer and vlc
<schnitzel_> that is, booting from the USB instead of burning a DVD (because i dont have a empty DVD)
<IdleOne> ori_: let me check something in vlc, I remember I had to change a setting to get dvd to work for me
<ori_> idleone: k, thanx
<pelmen> guys, when i reboot my desktop ubuntu machine it always loads default ugly root appearance theme and icon theme, but if i log out and log in, it loads the one that I have chosen. any ideas ?
<schnitzel_> same issue here pelmen
<obscurant1st> someone know how to merge two partitions from terminal?
<IdleOne> ori_: open VLC, click on Tools > Preferences then on the left hand side pane click on Video. What is in the Output box?
<pelmen> schnitzel_: hmm... it used to do it from time to time, sometimes it would load my theme, sometimes ugly, but now always ugly....very tired of loggin out..
<shaullx> i dont understand, i downloaded wubi and well its not actually downloading but when its done and im restarting the install comes up the way it should how is this possible?
<ori_> idleone: default
<blakkheim> shaullx: why not do an actual install instead
<ori_> idleone: ....with a whole bunch of other options
<shaullx> im trying something i have an actual install on this laptop don't worry
<IdleOne> ori_: change it to X11 video output, click save and try the dvd again
<dsnyders> obscurant1st, The only way I know is to delete both of them and create a new one.
<shaullx> i'm just trying to understand how is it possible to run ubuntu without downloading the image that is about 700mb(?)
<shaullx> it finishes in like 10 sec and thats it
<ori_> idleone: but i dont think my computer knows theres a dvd in the drive?
<Threetimes> I found what probably causes my fglrx errors: http://pastebin.com/f15433c39
<coolmadmax> do i need xorg if i will use gnome or kde?
<meganerd> obscurant1st: you can't really merge two partitions
<stdisease> coolmadmax, yes
<IdleOne> ori_: so when you put a dvd in the drive it does not load automatically?
<ori_> idleone: no
<obscurant1st> oh, k
<stdisease> coolmadmax, naturally, gnome and kde run on top of xorg
<ori_> idleone: ..it didnt
<dsnyders> shaullx, 700m is the size of a cd.  Not all distros are that big.  In fact, some can fit on a floppy.
<IdleOne> ori_: thaqt is a whole other issue then and I don't know how to help with that but it is a IMPORTANT piece of info to share with us :)
<meganerd> obscurant1st: in any OS, what happens is that you delete one, and then resize the other, assuming that the two partitions are physically next to each other on the disk
<ori_> idleone: ok... so now what?
<phrix> hi, all... anyone can help me with openims...?? thx
<IdleOne> ori_: well rephrase your question and include that the dvd drive is not being recognised
<ori_> idleone: srry, i thought it was understood
<IdleOne> ori_: no problem
<ori_> idleone: gotcha
<phrix> hi, all... anyone can help me with openims...?? thx
<coolmadmax> how to give permission that i could use cd rom like user
<Threetimes> I found what probably causes my fglrx errors: http://pastebin.com/f15433c39 How do i fix this?
<ori_> idleone: lol, at least we know that when THAT problem is fixed, there wont be any afterwards
<dsnyders> phrix, Nobody can help you unless you ask a question.
<obscurant1st> meganerd, here  my 2 partitions are not physically next
<IdleOne> ori_: Well we can hope
<herbero> hello?
<obscurant1st> there is one partition in between
<obscurant1st> :D
<obscurant1st> :(
<Eladar> just tried to install ubuntu 9.1... and it keeps bring up "I/O error. Error reading boot cd. Reboot"
<herbero> can anyone help me here?
<emghazal> How do I make VLC media player play Midi files? I found this page (http://wiki.videolan.org/Midi), but I can't find 'fluidsynth' in VLC's preferences.
<abhi_nav> !hi | herbero
<ubottu> herbero: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<IdleOne> ori_: but you have all the apps and libs you need now to play dvd.
<phrix> I'm about starting bind9, but it fail... I'm running jaunty... any idea??
<abhi_nav> !ask | herbero
<ubottu> herbero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<herbero> I am struggling to get my data off of my hds and onto a new one
<falstaff> hi
<dsnyders> obscurant1st, you could use lvm, and consider them as a single logical volume.
<stdisease> Threetimes, I couldn't understand the language of that post, try running with LANG=en_US environment variable set
<herbero> my files are not showing up in .home
<falstaff> how can i change mount options when i click on a luks device in nautilus?
<herbero> I think that it is because the live cd mounts /
<jrib> ori_: how are you making the conclusion that your drive is not recognized?
<ori_> idleone: right
<falstaff> is there a default saved anywhere?
<herbero> is there a way to reveal my data for copying?
<phrix> I'm about starting bind9, but it fail... I'm running jaunty... any idea??
<Threetimes> stdisease: thanks (I always wanted to know how to get things in english)
<ori_> jrib: because nothing happens when i put in a disc. theres no picture of a dvd, nothing.
<jrib> ori_: does it work with CDs or non-drm dvd?
<IdleOne> ori_: this is going to sound like a strange question but you are certain that the drive is a DVD drive ?
<ori_> jrib: ill try, but just yesterdayi installed ubuntu
<phrix> dsnyders, noone respons, have you ever tried open ims??
<valters> hi. what program i need to mount .iso files?
<ori_> idleone: yes
<IdleOne> ok
<jrib> ori_: pastebin the result of « apt-cache policy libdvdcss2 » as well
<IdleOne> well I would follow jrib. he knows his stuff :)
<ori_> idleone: ive asked enough silly questions myself
<obscurant1st> if convert one ntfs filesystem to ext2/3 using fdisk, is it plain stupid?
<obscurant1st> i dont want to loose my data
<jrib> IdleOne: usually one needs to eject the dvd and insert it again after installing the dvdcss stuff, that's my only guess :)
<llutz> obscurant1st: you will lose for sure
<IdleOne> jrib: I assume ori_ did that
<obscurant1st> llutz, oh, k.
<ori_> jrib: how do i put it ina pastbin?
<neezer> why would my logitech webcam work great in cheese, but not in skype....in the drop down menus to choose video and mic inputs I don't have any options but the default pulse audio
<dsnyders> Phrix, never heard of it.  However, if you give some details someone might be able to help.  Eg, Openims says error 9 when I hit connect.
<Threetimes> stdisease: something went wrong with the locale, but it is in english... http://pastebin.com/f24e26ea
<stdisease> !pastebin | ori_
<ubottu> ori_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> ori_: copy and paste at the http://paste.ubuntu.com site
<phrix> dsnyders, oh, thx...
<stdisease> Threetimes, hmm I don't remember the exact values of LANG= but also try =C or =POSIX for neutral.. anyway..
<obscurant1st> Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda6
<obscurant1st> CoBad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda6
<obscurant1st> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<obscurant1st>  can i fix this error from with in linux live cd, i dont hv a windows cd.
<FloodBot2> obscurant1st: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phrix> hi all... bind9 wont start, I'm about configuring openims.. any clue...??
<obscurant1st> oops, i am sorry
<shaullx> dsnyders i just don't understand how is it that i need to download 700mb version of ubuntu while wubi does it in a "floopy" size and it's the same
<ori_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/381053/
<Threetimes> stdisease: C works: http://pastebin.com/f593ca42c
<jrib> shaullx: obviously wubi downloads more during the install
<jrib> !minimal | shaullx
<ubottu> shaullx: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<meganerd> obscurant1st: fdisk is just for partitions, ntfs and ext3/4 are file systems
<ori_> jrib:http://paste.ubuntu.com/381053/
<phrix> !OpenIMS
<ori_> idleone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381053/
<meganerd> obscurant1st: and there is no such thing as converting between them
<obscurant1st> http://pastie.org/835500 can i fix this from linux live cd by any means, czo i dont hv any windows cd right now
<phrix> !OpenIMSCore
<jrib> ori_: did you test a cd yet?
<obscurant1st> meganerd, oh,k
<dsnyders> shaullx, just because you have a CD image, doesn't mean it's full.  You could have a lot of blank space in that 700M of data.
<shaullx> jrib how does it downloads during install if im not online during the install?
<ori_> jrib: yeah. put it back in
<ori_> jrib: no srry
<ori_> jrib: im gonna do that now
<stdisease> Threetimes, huh, well, try 'sudo dpkg --force-overwrite --configure -a'
<stdisease> Threetimes, OR..
<jrib> shaullx: it's impossible that you get ubuntu installed from a floppy's worth of data
<stdisease> Threetimes, move the old libdri.so to libdri.so.old and retry
<jrib> shaullx: what's your actual question?
<ori_> jrib: ok, cds work
<shaullx> jrib if you have windows installed try downloading wubi u'll see what i mean
<Threetimes> stdisease: The first thing didn't help, i'll move libdri.so
<jrib> ori_: try the dvd now
<philsf> can someone please help me debug a problem in my usb stack? I can't mount or use any USB device. This is what appears in kern.log when I plug a pendrive (that works on other ubuntu boxes)  http://pastebin.com/f489fcdd0 . This is a karmic up to date netbook, and it used to work
<dsnyders> shaullx, It's just easier for most folk to download and burn an image than to download the actual files and then create/burn a bootable cd.
<shaullx> jrib the question is if the wubi version is fine and should work fine
<stdisease> Threetimes, try --force-all ; or see man dpkg
<shaullx> like the cd one that weights alot more
<jrib> shaullx: read the faq on wubi's site for potential issues.  "fine" is relative.  It works well enough for most people, but read the warnings on wubi's site
<shaullx> i dont need it to be 100% i just need to run wine on it to test something
<Threetimes> stdisease: It seems to be working :D
<stdisease> Threetimes, great!
<Eladar> just tried to install ubuntu 9.1... and it keeps bring up "I/O error. Error reading boot cd. Reboot"
<Eladar> what the hell do i do now?
<jrib> !away > nawk|sleep
<ubottu> nawk|sleep, please see my private message
<stdisease> Threetimes, restart X and see the output of 'glxinfo' it should say direct rendering: yes and no errors
<ori_> jrib: no, nothing. I even tried other dvds
<Eladar> ??
<Threetimes> stdisease: even better, i should see compiz :D (will restart gdm right now...)
<dsnyders> Eladar, Is the disk spinning?
<Eladar> yes dsnyders
<stdisease> Eladar, your CD might be scratched or bad or drive is old..
<jrib> ori_: try with mplayer
<Eladar> disk is awesomes >.>
<shaullx> jrib whats the difference between minimal iso and regular iso?
<Danharibo> hello
<Eladar> drive IS old...
<dsnyders> Eladar, are you able to boot from other cds?
<stdisease> Eladar, hehe
<shaullx> after install speaking
<jrib> !minimal | shaullx
<Danharibo> I'm having trouble with aptitude
<Danharibo> I've got a stuck package
<Danharibo> I can't remove or install  courier-authlib-mysql
<IdleOne> shaullx: the minimal installs the absolute minimum packages and gets the rest from internet, allows you to choose the packages you want
<ubottu> shaullx: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ori_> jrib: clicking on play does nothing
<jolaren> how do I add "startx" to startup?
<jrib> ori_: you have mplayer installed?
<ori_> jrib: yeah
<Threetimes> stdisease: yay, it works! (cheap-ass-portable-dvd-player-with-compiz FTW!)
<dsnyders> Eladar, Maybe you have a compatibility issue.  eg drive can read CD-R but not CD+R
<Eladar> i can write it onto another couple of cds if you think that will help
<jrib> jolaren: erm, use gdm
<stdisease> Threetimes, congrats
<ori_> jrib: 'mplayer media player' right?
<Guest72618> how can i change permission in /user/shared/games
<james_1345> anyone here able to help getting ruby and tk8.5 to work?
<jrib> ori_: in a terminal: mplayer dvd://1
<Danharibo> anyone know what I should do?
<jolaren> jrib, i dont want to use gdm ;/
<jrib> jolaren: what do you want to accomplish?
<Dave43> how can i change permission in /user/shared/games
<jrib> Dave43: why?
<stdisease> Dave123, change permission to what? and Why?
<jolaren> jrib, gui.. gdm takes resources.. really lowend computer with fluxbox
<jrib> jolaren: use xdm
<llutz> jolaren: or slim
<dsnyders> Dave43, The command for changing permissions is chmod
<Dave43> i got put some data file into game i got
<haffe> Do you really need a graphical login manager?
<jolaren> whats wrong with startx jrib llutz
<jrib> Dave43: what game?  be specific.
<Dave43> openTTD
<ori_> jib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381057/
<pokoko222> what to install so i can watch flash in firefox?
<pokoko222> what to install so i can watch flash in firefox?
<Danharibo> dpkg keeps erroing on processing courier-authlib-mysql, I can't remove it
<jrib> !flash > pokoko222
<ubottu> pokoko222, please see my private message
<dsnyders> Hi all!  kpovmodeller is acting up ever since my switch to 9.04.  When I start it I get double images (see http://imagebin.org/85792)  What might be the problem?
<stdisease> Dave123, just 'sudo cp <file> <destination>' without changing permission it should work
<jrib> ori_: what do you have in /dev?
<pokoko222> jrib well i got gnash and i still cant watch youtube
<ori_> jrib: u mean this? '/dev/dvd'
<jrib> pokoko222: use adobe's flash
<IdleOne> !flash | pokoko222
<ubottu> pokoko222: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jrib> ori_: I mean, what else is in /dev
<stdisease> ori_, and how many DVD drives you have? perhaps you're trying to read from the wrong one
<pokoko222> jrib installed that one but still cant
<drwurst> how can I make the ubuntu image bootable from usb drive ?
<ori_> jrib: i dunno. how do i check?
<jrib> ori_: pastebin: ls -l /dev/*   I suppose
<drwurst> how can I make the ubuntu image bootable from usb drive ?
<james_1345> drwurst sudo apt-get install usb-creator
<drwurst> on windows
<james_1345> pendrivelinux.com
<ori_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381059/
<AzikaCorp> Hi every one. I am improving the start of ubuntu. Do you know what "brltty" is ? Thanks :D
<drwurst> how can I make the ubuntu image bootable from usb drive ?
<llutz> AzikaCorp: afaik driver for braille-terminals
<stdisease> AzikaCorp, Braille terminal
<shaullx> can i get a tutorial on how to install nvidia driver?
<jrib> ori_: hrmm, have you checked dmesg for anything interesting when you insert your dvd?
<abhi_nav> System=>Administrator=>USB Disk creation
<james_1345> drwurst check out pendrivelinux.com - there's instructions there
<abhi_nav> drwurst: System=>Administrator=>USB Disk creation
<ori_> jrib: what dmesg?
<jrib> ori_: a command
<soreau> shaullx: Just use jockey (sys>admin>hardware drivers)
<ori_> jrib: no. could u walk me through it?
<drwurst> how can I make the ubuntu image bootable from usb drive on windows and not from a live linux system?
<jrib> ori_: just insert the dvd and type "dmesg" in a terminal
<AzikaCorp> llutz: stdisease : thanks. Do it mean that it is usless if I have no problem with my sight ?
<llutz> AzikaCorp: yes
<abhi_nav> drwurst: use unetbootin
<stdisease> !unetbootin | drwurst
<ubottu> drwurst: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<AzikaCorp> llutz: thanks again :D
<Dave43> thank stdisease
<stdisease> Dave43, y/w
<shaullx> soreau ok ill try that way, is that driver good enough to run games though?
<james_1345> drwurst http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<Dave43> i love ubuntu
<Dave43> it rock
<shaullx> talking about 3d kinda heavy games
<ori_> jrib: somethinghuge: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381061/
<stdisease> Dave43, :-)
<Danharibo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Danharibo>  courier-authlib-mysql
<Danharibo> every time
<drwurst> Universal USB Installer 2013 Easy as 1 2 3
<jrib> ori_: that's right after you insert the dvd?
<ori_> jrib: yeah
<james_1345> drwurst or you can use lili or unetbootin, google them
<ori_> jrib: should i try again?
<abhi_nav> drwurst: give its address?
<shaullx> how to install .net on wine? (i remember something with winetools(?))
<jrib> ori_: I don't see anything about your dvd in there which is a bit weird
<stdisease> shaullx, winetricks
<shaullx> yeah thats it thanks
<ori_> jrib:maybe... i need a driver or codec?
<jrib> ori_: doubtful
<emghazal> How do I make VLC media player play Midi files? I found this page (http://wiki.videolan.org/Midi), but I can't find 'fluidsynth' in VLC's preferences.
<ori_> jrib: lol u WILL get back to me, wont you?
<jrib> ori_: don't know what else to suggest
<Danharibo> so can nobody tell me why the package "courier-authlib-mysql
<Danharibo> " keeps breaking dpkg?
<ori_> jrib: what do you think the problem is?
<Kimo> Hello
<Kimo> i Have a Question About Backtrack and Ubuntu
<jrib> ori_: I've had a drive start to fail (read CDs, not DVDs) in the past, but I had dmesg output
<Kimo> How To add Backtrack tools in ubuntu
<ori_> jrib: so let me try again. i'll put in the dvd, and IMMEDIATELY type in dmesg
<jrib> ori_: no, let the drive spin up
<[[thufir]]> are wine programs in apt?
<Dave43> hey stdisease, do u know any thing using wireless print server with ubuntu
<jrib> [[thufir]]: wine is
<ori_> jrib: ok
<abhi_nav> Kimo: #backtrack-linux
<ori_> jrib: so after its done spinning?
<[[thufir]]> jrib: I have manually install windows media player?
<Kimo> Ok
<Kimo> Thank's
<jrib> !appdb | [[thufir]], yes
<ubottu> [[thufir]], yes: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Kimo> #backtrack-linux
<shaullx> [[thufir]] why would u want to use wmp even on windows i dont use it
<pokoko222> what to do with .so extension?
<ori_> jrib: well, theres no spinning at all...
<[[thufir]]> I want a file from my library, so have to jump through some hoops
<llutz> pokoko222: nothing, its library-files
<abhi_nav> Kimo: /join #backtrack-linux
<abhi_nav> #backtrack-linux
<abhi_nav> oh
<jsilver> i would like to suggest pakacge "hfsplus" for removal
<abhi_nav> just testing
<ellmoe2000> I am going to have to agree with using wmp
<ellmoe2000> it sucks
<jsilver> it contains an old an critical error that bricks HFS drives
<pokoko222> llutz well it is flash, how to install it now
<AzikaCorp> pokoko222: .so extentions are library. Kind of dll for windows
<jsilver> removed hpmount!
<Kimo> Ok
<jrib> !bugs | jsilver
<ubottu> jsilver: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Kimo> i go now
<jsilver> the bug has been submitted
<llutz> pokoko222: copy it to firefox-plugin dir
<jsilver> it needs love
<jsilver> i dunno how to +1 it
<abhi_nav> Kimo: ok by
<jrib> jsilver: this isn't the right place for that
<jsilver> it's on launchpad
<Kimo> i want to join the ubuntu french community ho i can do that
<airtonix> shaullx, ellmoe2000 some games require the extras that wmp brings to function properly in wine
<llutz> !fr | Kimo
<ubottu> Kimo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<airtonix> [[thufir]], you might like to first look at winetricks on the winehq site
<ellmoe2000> oh okay, thx for the info
<linxeh> is there a guide to setting up an email server with  smtp via smarthost, pull mail with fetchmail/imap/pop3, and exposing that with pop3/imap ?
<llutz> linxeh: sure
<pokoko222> and firefox is installed where in ubuntu?
<Dave43> does anyone know anything about linksys wireless printer server
<linxeh> can I just use the ubuntu server guide and tweak it not to accept smtp for domains ? or just use fetchmail for injecting the email ?
<shaullx> ah okay
<albech> is the ntp client in ubuntu doing any calibration or just getting the time from the ntp server every some minutes?
<airtonix> pokoko222, dpkg -L firefox
<airtonix> pokoko222, or : locate firefox
<Fill23> how to write "mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sda9 /media/os" in fstab file?
<Slart> albech: it tweaks the clock afaik
<llutz> linxeh: workaround.org/book/export/html/42
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Fill23
<ubottu> Fill23: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<evelinux> ciao a tutti
<evelinux> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Fill23> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<greezmunkey> afaik? What does that mean?
<airtonix> evelinux, ? why do you bother?
<linxeh> llutz: ok thanks cool :)
<Slart> greezmunkey: As Far As I Know
<llutz> linxeh: just change postfix-config to use a smarthost, add the fetchmail part
<greezmunkey> Hehe :)
<greezmunkey> ...a little slow this morning I guess...
<linxeh> llutz: yeah cool thanks
<albech> Slart, so it uses adjtimex to calibrate based on historical information?
<Slart> albech: I don't know the details.. you seem to know more about this =) ... but if I understand things correctly it calculates some kind of delay for the clock to make it run correct
<emghazal> How do I make VLC media player play Midi files? I found this page (http://wiki.videolan.org/Midi), but I can't find 'fluidsynth' in VLC's preferences.
<stdisease> emghazal, that's a package for you to install, personally I use timidity
<Ascavasaion> I eventually got the Laptop to connect to the Internet with a cellphone via a bluetooth dongle.  Took me forever but okay it worked.  But only with my wife's Samsung D600.  When I use my cellphone Samsung SGF-J750 it refuses to stay connected.  I change the MAC address and the channel number and then do a sudo rfcomm release MACADDRESSHERE and then a sudo rfcomm bind rfcomm0 MACADDRESS CHANNELNUMBER and it does not work.  Any ideas f
<Ascavasaion> rom someone who has done this and also burnt their fingers?
<ori_> jrib: is this any different? http://paste.ubuntu.com/381078/
<stdisease> !midi | emghazal
<ubottu> emghazal: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<bobsomebody> what is a good media player to install that has a restricted add on option for wma/mp3/wmv playback?
<albech> Slart, guess i have to look some more at the ntpd package itself.. thanks anyway
<emghazal> stdisease: Midi files work with Totem and Rhythmbox, but not VLC
 * bobsomebody on 9.10
<airtonix> bobsomebody, all my media players do those formats
<abhi_nav> bobsomebody: vlc
<jrib> ori_: what dvd is this?
<bobsomebody> airtonix, ive been using rythmbox for years now but im thinking about switching it up
<ori_> jrib: a documentary called Maya Lin...?
<jrib> ori_: do you have others?
<ori_> jrib: yeah
<ori_> jrib: try shrek?
<jrib> ori_: you can google the last two lines and get lots of hits.  But see if something else works
<jrib> ori_: sure
<Zer> Is there a way to disable Ctrl+W closing programs? It's making Nano rather useless in a shell window
<daum_> hey guys - what user does mysql run as i'm trying to change its data dir, and it keeps saying it can't write to it. yet it is mysql/mysql owned with rw
<Danharibo> dpkg: error processing courier-authlib-mysql (--purge):
<Danharibo>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Danharibo>  Errors were encountered while processing:
<Danharibo>  courier-authlib-mysql
<FloodBot2> Danharibo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Danharibo> wonderful
<bobsomebody> Zer, ive never had Ctrl+W close a program in shell, i use nano frequently with no issues
<Slart> Zer: Ctrl+W is already disabled in my terminal.. Ctrl Shift W is another thing though
<greezmunkey> Zer, did you look in System/Preferences/Keyboard Shortcuts?
<jrib> daum_: it should run as "mysql" but check for yourself with ps
<Zer> It's not listed in the keyboard shortcuts
<Zer> To be fair I'm using 10.04, and it only showed up recently
<greezmunkey> #ubuntu+1
<gsgleason> Zer: compiz config?
<Slart> Zer: yes.. ask in #ubuntu+1 about it
<Zer> Ah quite right
<bobsomebody> ubuntu+1?
<stdisease> !lucid | bobsomebody
<ubottu> bobsomebody: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> bobsomebody: the channel for Lucid Lynx 10.04 .. the next version
<bobsomebody> ahhhh
<InsaneMonkey02> Hey can someone help me figure out what the very bottom error is in this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/381079/ Thanks!
<Roasted> So I want to download Murrine GIT. I found the PPA. But what do I do after the PPA? Where's the command? I expected an apt-get command... but Id on't see it. Grr... https://launchpad.net/~suraia/+archive/ppa
<daum_> jrib well i'm running mysql_install_db even as the sudo'd user and it still is complaining
<bobsomebody> did they not do default compitz on 9.10?
 * bobsomebody just got his 9.10 setup (stepping up from 7.10)
<sixofour> so in firefox and any other program or application that has the "open downloads folder" or any other kind of open folder thing, when i use it, it asks me what program i want to use, i am assuming dolphin, how can i set it up to use daolphin?
<airtonix> Roasted, after add-apt-repository ppa-url-here, you needto apt-get update
<antonella> Olaa
<antonella> ubuntu
<antonella> k tal
<Roasted> airtonix, so fi I do apt-get update, Ill magically have murrine GIT?
<stdisease> !es | antonella
<ubottu> antonella: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<azahara> ers antonela?
<airtonix> Roasted, i assume you already used add-apt-repository ?
<richardk> I have a list of file I would like to execute this: " while read line ; do [ -f "$line" ] && echo "/"$line ; done " with apache ANT, but don't know how... Can you please please help me out?
<antonella> si
<Roasted> airtonix, no, I just added the ppa:suraia/ppa to my software sources.
<azahara> de donde?
<ori_> jrib: it looks the same... wanna see it anyway?
<azahara> eh?''''''''''????????'''??
<daum_> jrib when i run mysql_install_db it creates the mysql folder in the new storage location with rwx for mysql user and then the group is root, so this would mean its running as mysql user no?
<sixofour> so in firefox and any other program or application that has the "open downloads folder" or any other kind of open folder thing, when i use it, it asks me what program i want to use, i am assuming dolphin, how can i set it up to use daolphin?
<Zer> gsgleason: Yep, restoring Compiz settings fixed it. Though, it wasn't listed in CompizConfig's keyboard shortcuts either. Odd.
<airtonix> Roasted, ok same thing. did you do the next step of updating the repository package listing (it should have prompted you)?
<azahara> anto
<ori_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381083/
<Roasted> airtonix, it asked me about reloading... whcih I did
<ori_> jrib: maybe if i redid the first steps and then rebooted the computer
<InsaneMonkey02> Can anyone help me figure out the bottom error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/381079/ Thanks!
<ori_> ?
<jrib> ori_: I would google those lines about UDF-fs, there seems to be some others with the same issue
<appamatto> will ubuntu support both 32 and 64 bit applications and libraries on the same 64bit kernel?
<wesley_> Anyone ever use Ubuntu Tweak?
<airtonix> Roasted, ok how are you trying to install the expected package? synaptics or via terminal apt-get ?
<Roasted> airtonix, I see in synaptic murrine has an available upgrade. Trying that nwo.
<airtonix> !anyone > wesley_
<jrib> daum_: that's what mine runs as
<ubottu> wesley_, please see my private message
<wesley_> I cant seem to get the aplication center to work in kubuntu
<stdisease> appamatto, I thought it already did
<azahara> ay alguien
<Roasted> airtonix, bingo. now my human-lucid theme looks good. It needed the murrine engine (the latest one). thanks!
<gsgleason> InsaneMonkey02: it tells you to see if you have that kernel module loaded. maybe you should do that.
<airtonix> Roasted, dont forget those simple steps next time :)
<daum_> jrib yeah but thenw hy is it claiming it can't make any of the new files?
<appamatto> stdisease, I wasn't sure if 32bit libraries can be downloaded along with 64bit libraries by default, etc.
<ori_> jrib: ok...
<jrib> daum_: don't know
<antonella> y vos k tal azahar
<antonella> y vos k tal azahara
<antonella> een
<antonella> nadie pasa de esta eskina a ki mandan las divinas pk somos gasolina gasolina de verdad
<antonella> k tal a todos
<FloodBot2> antonella: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antonella> yo soy divina desde k nasi
<Roasted> airtonix, haha, definitely not. I just expected SLIGHTLY better documentation on the PPA site besides just simply the PPA address...
<airtonix> Roasted, 1) insert sources 2) update package list 3) look for package name as referenced on the launchpad site of the ppa you are looking at
<mono__> which debian version does ubuntu 10.4 use?
<stdisease> appamatto, ia32-libs
<antonella> k zahara
<Hookaa> Hello
<antonella> si ay alguien
<azahara> cuantos anos tenes
<antonella> hello
<antonella> i am is cool
<antonella> jiji
<azahara> qeeeee???????????
<Hookaa> Ian??
<Hookaa> nvm
<antonella> k pasa zahara
<mono__>  which debian version will ubuntu 10.4 use?
<antonella> ??
<antonella> soy divina
<ori_> jrib: does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=864572
<aprigio> Ubuntu Support can be provided by any company or only the canonical have these rights?
<antonella> eeen
<stdisease> mono__, I don't think it works quite like that, it probably gets packages from debian sid and adds its own
<Hookaa> I get an apt error... what do I do?
<azahara> yo 11 y tu?
<stdisease> !lucid | mono__
<ubottu> mono__: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<airtonix> Roasted, well there is, its hidden in the first or second paragraph
<antonella> 16
<Hookaa> It doesn't want to update..
<azahara> am
<antonella> 16 años
<airtonix> Roasted, mind providing me with the url to the launchpad page you got the ppa url from ?
<mono__> ah
<azahara> y qe estas aciendo aora
<sixofour> so in firefox and any other program or application that has the "open downloads folder" or any other kind of open folder thing, when i use it, it asks me what program i want to use, i am assuming dolphin, how can i set it up to use daolphin?
<albech> antonella, english in this channel please
<antonella> sabes zahara cn kien esta saliendo ahora matias cn luciana
<ricardo1> Hi folks. I am on my mom's computer and she got an 800x600 screen when upgraded to 9.10. She usesan old Integraph 21 inch monitor that probably doesn't want to talk through the VGA what resolutions and refresh rates it supports. Is there a way to tell X to use whatever I want it to use and not even try to guess what screen it's connected to? It's an IBM box with Intel graphics.
<azahara> ya
<airtonix> Roasted, in any case its the link labeled : (Read about installing)
<antonella> k rabia
<azahara> llabes
<sixofour> !dolphin
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype, go to Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations" (KDE 3), or System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations (KDE 4). To change your default file manager, change the "inode/directory" and "inode/system_directory" filetypes.
<antonella> ahora deberia esta r saliendo cn migo k soy antonella the best
<aprigio> ricardo1 xrandr -s 1024x768
<azahara> pero no me llamo zahara si no azahara
<albech> antonella, azahara  could you please use english or switch to an appropriate channel?
<antonella> ok azahar
<antonella> azahara
<antonella> perdon
<soreau> How can I use apt to remove all kernel components of a particular version? something like 'apt-get remove linux*-2.6.31-17*' but the syntactically correct version of that pseudo command
<azahara> qe dicen los ingleses?
<antonella> no se
<azahara> no pasa na
<stdisease> !es | antonella
<ubottu> antonella: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aprigio> Ubuntu Support can be provided by any company or only the canonical have these rights?
<ricardo1> aprigio: Thanks for the effort: "Size 1024x768 not found in available modes"
<azahara> en verdad tenes novio
<k0dak> hello all, i was here earlier today, talking about a ubuntu install CD problem
<antonella> nadie pasa de esta eskina aki mandan las divinas pk somos gasolina gasolina de verdad
<antonella> yes y vos
<erUSUL> !es | antonella azahara
<ubottu> antonella azahara: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<azahara> bueno.......
<antonella> estoy saliendo cn bruno
<ricardo1> can anyone ban this antonella?
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all
<antonella> . . . . .
<antonella>  
<albech> it is definitely not ubuntu related
<antonella>  
<FloodBot2> antonella: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antonella>  
<ellmoe2000> hello
<azahara> pero dig en la vida qe tienes normal
<hp_> hello ellmoe2000
<albech> !ban | antonella
<ubottu> antonella: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<antonella> si estoy saliendo cn bruno
<azahara> am
<antonella> surgio en la segunda temporada
<azahara> vale
<klappi> !es | antonella
<ubottu> antonella: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<k0dak> jesus christ antonella, shut up
<antonella> si lo soy
<albech> someone just ban them both
<airtonix> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<antonella> soy the best a k si
<azahara> y dale con los ingleses
<antonella> yeaaaaaah
<antonella> !!!!
<ellmoe2000> I have a small problem if anybody could point me in the right direction real quick
<airtonix> !ot | antonella
<ubottu> antonella: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<azahara> no se pueden borra
 * aprigio i vote for KILL -9 in antonnella and azahara
<coop3r> :/
<artagnon> Debian has this issue with the non-free ATI driver (fglrx) not compiling against xorg-1.7 and this has broken a few things http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=564444 -- I'd like to know how Ubuntu is handling this issue.
<ricardo1> I would love to ban them, but I lack the proper superpower
<ellmoe2000> lol
<antonella> no
<ellmoe2000> lol
<antonella> por lo visto no azahara
<azahara> x qe?
<antonella> de donde eres vos
<albech> probably a bot
<ricardo1> Any other suggestions on how to write a xorg.conf file that is respected by X?
<azahara> de una ciudad de jaen y tu?
 * ricardo1 will be right back
<klappi> ricardo1: you can create a xorg.conf template for your hardware by using xorg --configure
<abhi_nav> !English | antonella
<ubottu> antonella: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<k0dak> anyway. i am trying to install ubuntu on my machine. however, my install CD's wont boot(i have tried 4 now, Ubuntu 64, ubuntu 64-alternate, xubuntu and ye, Mint(i mention it since its based on ubuntu). MD5sum them all, all checked out. tried acpi=off, etc etc
<todd_> hey guys, i am having keyboard trouble. i have to hold each key down for at least 2 seconds before it will type that character. any suggestions?!?
<airtonix> artagnon, im not sure the non-free drivers are the responsibility of ubuntu... are they ?
<gsgleason> k0dak: you md5sum what exactly?
<k0dak> the iso's
<k0dak> and i have tried the same iso's on both DVD's and USB's
<gsgleason> what are you burning them with?
<artagnon> airtonix: They aren't, but unless you make sure that there's a way for users to use them, they'll all be unhappy
<ori_> jrib: can we try and start over?
<k0dak> i have tried poweriso and er, lemme check the other program i tried
<ellmoe2000> use active@iso
<jrib> ori_: there's nothing to redo, just find information on those two dmesg lines
<k0dak> ultraiso is the other one i tried
<airtonix> artagnon, true, but this is mostly something that is only able to be affected by ati themselves (at least thats my impression)
<boronat> soplame la vela
<abhi_nav> todd_ prefer buying new keyboard if possible
<k0dak> oh, and the unetbooting program that lets you set the iso to a USB
<gsgleason> k0dak: after you burn, can you see dirs and files on the cd?
<ori_> jrib:i looked. im pretty bad at this
<artagnon> airtonix: There's a Debian bug report on it, and it's quite a valid bug. I suppose it's Ubuntu's responsibility too.
<abhi_nav> todd_ how old is your keyboard?
<k0dak> gsgleason yes, i can
<boronat> soplamela porfa
<jrib> ori_: find out what the causes are (I'm doing other things atm)
<boronat> tu adre
<gsgleason> k0dak: what does your computer do when you try to boot to the disc?
<stdisease> !es | boronat
<ubottu> boronat: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<todd_> Can anyone answer my question/??? its a laptop keyboard. it worked just fine last night.
<raul_> ola
<raul_> spain
<abhi_nav> todd_ how old is your keyboard?
<abhi_nav> todd_ prefer buying new keyboard if possible
<stdisease> !es | raul_
<ubottu> raul_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<todd_> 08
<ndeah1> todd_  do you have this prob in different applications or just one?
<abhi_nav> 8 what? years or months?
<boronat> ola
<todd_> all applications
<peleg> Since I've upgraded to 8.04, any time I come back from hybernation, my screen resolution is messed; I cannot see the entire screen, but instead I have to scroll with the mouse to move to the sides (and everything looks a bit bigger)
<raul_> join#ubuntu-es
<daum_> anyone else have any guesses on why it appears mysql cannot create files on a rw for mysql folder/
<peleg> it returns to normal after a restart
<aprigio> mv spanhol ubuntu-es
<todd_> are there keyboard settings anywhere in ubuntu?
<raul_> join#ubuntu-es
<FloodBot2> antonella: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<albech> daum_, the filesystem is mounted ro?
<abhi_nav> todd_ system=>preferences=>keyboard
<aprigio> todd_ in shell or x?
<Hubert_Chang> daum_, just touch a new file under mysql/ with user mysql
<militant> morning folks.  got an audio volume question. sound works great, but my laptop speakers are too quiet for most things.  when i open the volume controls i can go past 100% .. is there a way to set the default max volume higher so i don't have to go into a menu every time?
<abhi_nav> night here!!!
<daum_> albech, its rw since when i run mysql_install_db it creates the 'mysql' folder then fails
<k0dak> gsgleason sorry, i dc'ed, did i miss anything?
<raul_> join #ubuntu-es
<gsgleason> k0dak: I just asked what it does when you try to boot to that disc
<abhi_nav> raul_ : /join #ubuntu-es
<albech> daum_, then try as someone else mentioned to touch a file as mysql user
<ori_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381088/ look at this one
<daum_> albech, how do i touch the file as a mysql user?
<k0dak>  gsgleason it gets to the first bootoptions, check mem etc, but when i choose "install ubuntu" it either goes blank(ubuntu cd's) or hangs on "initrd.lz ..... Ready."(mint and other)
<Eladar> hows community doing? have i missed much in the last half hour?
<Hubert_Chang> daum_, sudo su - mysql
<Hubert_Chang> daum_, cd mysql
<Hubert_Chang> daum_, touch onefile
<gsgleason> k0dak: so the disc itself is booting, it's just having video issues
<jacko> Hi all. Have UNR 9.4 running on an eee pc 901. Was hoping to upgrade to 9.10. The docs say that to upgrade over the internet you can just use the update manager. My system is currently up to date but when I check for available updates the option to download the new distribution isn't presented.
<dbdii407> Where is the lighttpd conf stored?
<jacko> Anyone come across this issue before?
<k0dak> gsgleason i tried the ubuntu64 text version, same problem
<albech> dbdii407, probably /etc/default
<daum_> Hubert_Chang, ah weird so drwxrwxr-x 3 mysql mysql  4096 2010-02-21 12:28 mysql, and if i cd into that directory and do touch hi, it fails
<stdisease> dbdii407, /etc/lighttpd
<stdisease> daum_, you'd have to be user mysql or be a member of group mysql
<ori_> jacko: u need to change the settings of the uplad manager
<stdisease> daum_, in order for touch to succeed
<k0dak> opensuse and mint5 both worked, if that gives any insight at all
<sile> Hi, I messed my Keyboard Shortcuts and now, every time I hit 'delete' a terminal shows up, although it's supposed to be assigned to F12, any suggestions? :-/
<daum_> stdisease, i had done a sudo su - mysql before that
<jacko> ori_: I thought that too and changed the settings a few times but still no luck. Maybe I missed something in there...
<stdisease> daum_, you have? what does the command 'id' say?
<Hubert_Chang> daum_, sudo chmod -Rf 775 mysql
<jgcampbell300_> I have pictures that came from my I-Phone on my ubuntu box and there to big ... can somone suggest a program or something i could use on ubuntu to make them a smaller size so i can email them please?
<k0dak> jgcampbell300 have you tried gimp?
<daum_> stdisease, hm good call still daum user, i thought sudo su - mysql was how to change to mysql?
<albech> !gimp | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<gsgleason> jacko: system > admin > software sources > update tab.  "release upgrade" at bottom.  How is it set?
<jgcampbell300_> ty
<daum_> Hubert_Chang, did that still getting same error
<Kimo> i want a good video ediitor
<Zoetrap> hello! I need some help with a shellscript problem I'd like to tackle. I want to restore a file from a backup where the backup consists of multiple tar.gz files. I want to restore the newest version of a file which happens to exist in different versions in several tar.gz files. How to solve this?
<albech> Kimo, unfortunately they are pretty hard to get on Linux still :(
<abhi_nav> Kimo: kdenlive
<stdisease> daum_, probably because the mysql user has a shell set to /bin/false or something like that in the /etc/passwd
<Kimo> OK thanks abhi
<stdisease> daum_, try -s <shell> option
<daum_> stdisease, yeah its /bin/false
<gsgleason> k0dak: that's a weird issue.  you might try pressing ctrl+alt+F2 after it seems hung to see if you get in a text console.
<Hubert_Chang> :)
<stdisease> daum_, it exits immediately and you don't see a thing
<Kimo> I Connect to the internet by terminal i want to see how i can add google dns server to my connexion
<k0dak> actually, gsgleason, there is one thing i should perhaps mention the cursor "_" keeps blinking, so its not completly blank
<k0dak> i didnt think of that before >.<
<daum_> stdisease, what do you suggest i do?
<gsgleason> k0dak: what vid card do you have?
<stdisease> daum_, sudo -H -u mysql /bin/sh
<k0dak> gt9800 sli'd(Dell xps 630i computer)
<albech> Kimo, look at /etc/resolv.conf
<blakkheim> Kimo: you want to use google's dns servers instead of your isp?
<daum_> stdisease, hm it appears that i can create a file, i just did touch hi, and it worked fine in /storage/mysql
<Zabadda> hi guys im using 9.10 and all was well yesterday and now ive lost all sound output not sure what to check to fix it really
<DanDare> kimo, you can try http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/ also
<Hubert_Chang> daum_, rm /storage/mysql/hi
<linxeh> blakkheim: you want to let google know about every site you visit ?
<stdisease> Kimo, that probably won't work as you expect though. you'll only be able to resolve Google-related URLs through google DNS
<linxeh> its a clever move on google's part to get to the darkweb though :)
<daum_> Hubert_Chang, yep just did that
<peleg> anyone? Everything related to resolution works really great prior to the upgrade, but now hybernation became virtually useless :(
<gsgleason> Kimo: edit /etc/resolv.conf
<daum_> Hubert_Chang, hm just was informed by a friend that ubuntu has 'apparmor'?
<ori_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381088/
<Kimo> Ok Thanks for all
<albech> stdisease, huh? their public DNS will resolve just fine
<Kimo> i have to try
<llutz> stdisease: fail
<Ascavasaion> I eventually got the Laptop to connect to the Internet with a cellphone via a bluetooth dongle.  Took me forever but okay it worked.  But only with my wife's Samsung D600.  When I use my cellphone Samsung SGF-J750 it refuses to stay connected.  I change the MAC address and the channel number and then do a sudo rfcomm release MACADDRESSHERE and then a sudo rfcomm bind rfcomm0 MACADDRESS CHANNELNUMBER and it does not work.  Any ideas f
<Ascavasaion> rom someone who has done this and also burnt their fingers?
<radioman-lt> turning off cookies is good point too, http://kernel.org/faq/#urchin
<gsgleason> stdisease: that's not true.  http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/
<militant> hmmm let me rephrase.  what's with the volume control applet letting me set volume above 100% but not being able to do it using my actual volume knob?
<lorenzo__> scusate ci siete?
<k0dak> gsgleason - im gonna try the alt-ctrl-f2 to see if i get a console up, so leaving chat
<Hubert_Chang> daum_, it is good to install it manually.
<stdisease> albech, llutz , gsgleason , huh, hmm, that must've been my experience with internal dns then
<lorenzo__> #ubuntu-it
<stdisease> nvm
<daum_> Hubert_Chang, it says its alraedy isntalled, but friend said that might be what is causing the permission problem
<Kimo> where i can find AWn Plugins
<gsgleason> stdisease: try it out.  I have been using it since the announcement.  I like it.
<llutz> Kimo: to use own dns, add them to /etc/resolv.conf
<Kimo> <llutz> i saw that
<Kimo> thanks
<Skaba1> Who from in Poland
<stdisease> gsgleason, Will give it a try. I've been using 4.4.4.2 , not bad either.
<gsgleason> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<Charon_> Hey, I'm trying to install Karmic onto a netbook, but after the Ubuntu logo displays correctly, the whole screen gets fudged up, bunch of garbled colors resembling the screen but hideously distorted beyond usability.
<ori_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/381088/ can someone use this information to help me? cd's work on my computer, but dvd's don't respond
<Kimo> i connect always from the terminal because my modem is not identifited by ubuntu
<PingFloyd> if you're using network manager or the like, then you'll want to set it through their facility instead of in /etc/resolv.conf
<PingFloyd> since they'll just overwrite it
<gsgleason> Charon_: try a text installer
<gsgleason> PingFloyd: good call.
<Charon_> I'll have to enter the GUI at some point, right?
<Kimo> LG LDU-1900 i want to connect whitout terminal
<stdisease> gsgleason, 4.2.2.2 sorry
<Charon_> So there has to be some way to set the screen mode.
<PingFloyd> gsgleason: I've been through that frustration in the past.  Figured I'd add that to save some others :)
<gsgleason> Charon_: yes, but at least if you can get into a shell you can troubleshoot X
<Ganymede> hi, i am having an issue with avahi daemon advertising an incorrect hostname. it is advertising linux.local but the hostname is 璟 so it should be advertising 璟.local why could this be?
<Charon_> The live USB key I'm using scrolls right past a bunch of text, isn't that the shell?
<Kimo> Modem 3G LG LDU-1900 i want to connect whit it in ubuntu 9.10
<Kimo> but i don't want to connect throught the terminal
<gsgleason> Charon_: no.  a shell is an interactive command line.  what I am getting at is you can install a base system, then troubleshoot X after it's installed from a shell.
<Kimo>  Modem 3G LG LDU-1900 plz help
<Charon_> Right, i'mma look for text-based USB Karmic installers then.
<gsgleason> Charon_: use the alternative install CD
<gsgleason> Charon_: check out http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Install_Ubuntu for screenshots
<ori_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/381088/ can someone use this information to help me? cd's work on my computer, but dvd's don't respond
<^mNotIntelligent> sleep mode in my ubuntu 9.04 is not wokring, I'm on dell studio 1555...any idea?
<Kimo> no one can help me
<^mNotIntelligent> Kimo, whats ur problem
<softsantear> i'm trying to build webkitgtk+ from source but it's choking on the gail development libraries: libgail-dev: Depends: libgail18 (= 2.16.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.18.6-1 is to be installed Depends: libgail-common (= 2.16.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.18.6-1 is to be installed Depends: libgtk2.0-dev (= 2.16.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.18.6-1 is to be installed
<jacko> gsgleason: I tried both 'normal releases' and 'long term...'
<llutz> Kimo: tried networkmanager-applet?
<softsantear> do i need to be in 9.10 for this to wokr?
<Kimo>  i can't connect whit it
<softsantear> or is there a backport?
<ricardo1> is there a channel better suited to discuss xorg.conf problems on ubuntu?
<gsgleason> jacko, normal releases should show an upgrade to 9.10.
<Kimo> but i can just connect whit terminal whit this commande sudo wvdial
<gsgleason> jacko: although I've had TERRIBLE luck with 'upgrades' in ubuntu.  I had to reload.
<k0dak> gsgleason no dice, i tried "check installation medium" when the cd boots, and same problem
<^mNotIntelligent> Kimo, you seem to be having connectivity problem with ur modem ? can you elaborate on that...and let us know how far you went and what erros/hurdles you're facing
<ori_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/381088/ can someone use this information to help me? cd's work on my computer, but dvd's don't respond
<marinita> hay alguien que hable español?
<blakkheim> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gsgleason> k0dak: have you tried the alternative install disc?
<piojunbabia> hi, is it possible to send a message to a friend in pidgin at a later time (ie, set a timer to send the message)? thank you...
<k0dak> gsgleason ye, same thing
<arthur_1> how do you edit grub2 menu lists?
<Kimo> i try to connect whit network manager applet a do all configuration but when im connect nothing happen just the modem is desconnected
<gsgleason> piojunbabia: that has little to do with the distro
<k0dak> gsgleason infact, thats the one i tried now
<todd_> hey guys, i fixed my keyboard thanks for all the suggestions!
<stdisease> ori_, what happens when you 'dd if=/dev/dvd of=tst.img bs=4K' ?
<marinita> hay alguien que hable español?¿
<gsgleason> todd_: what did you do to fix it?
<stdisease> ori_, with a *dvd* in the drive
<piojunbabia> gsgleason: karmic distro
<stdisease> !es | marinita
<arthur_1> how do you edit grub2 menu lists?
<ubottu> marinita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gsgleason> k0dak: I am out of ideas.  It's tough to figure out when not there first hand, you know?
<k0dak> i can imagine, ye, thanks for the effort though :)
<Kimo> i Have a 3G modem
<marinita> ubuntu-es/join
<marinita> puff paso
<ori_> stdisease: dd: opening `/dev/dvd': No medium found
<stdisease> vi arthur_1 : either edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg directly or the files under /etc/grub.d/ then run update-grub2
<ori_> stdisease: thnx btw
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a non-proprietary driver for the NVidia GeForce2 MX?
<marinita> hasy alguien español o latino?¿?
<hhlp> marinita -> /join #ubuntu-es
<stdisease> ori_, sounds like a hardware issue, try with another dvd?
<gsgleason> dsnyders: nv or nouveau
<Hubert_Chang> dsnyders, yes.
<k0dak> i have a question though, if i use the wubi installer, can i later(or directly) change the filesystem to ext3? cause perhaps i can just install on a drive with wubi and work it out from there?
<jacko> gsgleason: still not luck. cheers anyway.
<ori_> stdisease: i did, but i can ty again. cds work...
<Kimo> Ok thanks for all
<Kimo> im going
<marinita> join #ubuntu-es
<stdisease> ori_, try with a regular data DVD, not a movie
<dsnyders> Hubert_Chang, I guess I shouldn't have posed that as a yes/no question, should I?
<marinita> hay alguien español?¿ ( o latino)
<Hubert_Chang> dsnyders, http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html. I just find the link out :)
<gsgleason> k0dak: depends on what filesystem it is already
<marinita> I LOVE JUSTIN BIEBER
<stdisease> marinita, los espanoles : /j #ubuntu-es :-)
<marinita> q si q si
<marinita> pesao
<Hubert_Chang> Every time you upgrade the kernel, you must re-configure the driver.
<todd_> gsgleason: i went to system->preferences->keyboard->accessibility, and some how a box got checked that says "only accept long key presses" so i unchecked it and now it works. I have no idea how it got checked.
<ori_> stdisease: nothing
<k0dak> as far as i understood it, i thought wubi only could work with ntfs(since it has to work from windows)
<marinita> vaya mierda chat
<gsgleason> Hubert_Chang: he was asking for non-proprietary, right?
<stdisease> ori_, do you have another OS and do the same discs work there?
<Hubert_Chang> :(. oh, sorry.
<ori_> stdisease: yeah,theres nothing wrong with the discs
<stdisease> ori_, must be a bug in the kernel then
<ori_> stdisease: so wat do i do?
<k0dak> a barrelroll!
<stdisease> kernel/your hardware have issues apparently or something isn't setup right. What to do no idea, try googling your problem or if you have another kernel version boot it
<mdgeorge> hello
<ori_> stdisease: ugh... how would you verbalize my question/problem?
<mdgeorge> I'm trying to run a (binary-only) game I downloaded.  It's complaining that libopenal.so.0 can't be found
<mdgeorge> I tried symlinking libopenal.so.1 to libopenal.so.0 in /usr/lib, but I am still getting the same problem
<mdgeorge> any suggestions?
<dsnyders> gsgleason, I'm currently using the proprietary drivers, and I get sporadic dots on the screen.  Also I get ths happening: http://imagebin.org/85792
<jpapertowel> sup does grub2 work in lucid lynx with dmraid yet?
 * Lcawte is still having problems getting java to work for RuneScape
<Slart> !lucid | jpapertowel
<ubottu> jpapertowel: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<jpapertowel> o ok
<Lcawte> any quick way of downloading java stuff?
<Lcawte> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<stdisease> ori_, hmm, google.com&q=linux+dvd+"no+medium+found"
<stdisease> ori_, or a variation of those keywords, try stuff
<gioacchino> hey all
<gsgleason> dsnyders: what in that picture is the problem?
<gioacchino> i am tryng to install ubuntu karmik
<gioacchino> wwith netboot
<tallyho> can i create a live cd from an installed version of ubuntu? (can i backup the ubuntu installed on my pc and make it an installer)
<airtonix> !find iso
<gioacchino> but it going
<gioacchino> open timeout after some file
<airtonix> !enter > gioacchino
<softsantear> could someone parse this for me? The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<softsantear>   libgail-dev: Depends: libgail18 (= 2.16.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.18.6-1 is to be installed
<softsantear>                Depends: libgail-common (= 2.16.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.18.6-1 is to be installed
<softsantear>                Depends: libgtk2.0-dev (= 2.16.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.18.6-1 is to be installed
<FloodBot2> softsantear: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Found: bison, bison-doc, genisoimage, iso-codes, isoquery (and 62 others)
<ubottu> gioacchino, please see my private message
<gioacchino> ok
<ruiner54_> i am having trouble with ccna exploration 2 v. 4  lab book
<ruiner54_> anyone know where i can obtain help?
<arundracula> anyone using gnome3
<Trek> ruiner, is that from CISCO corporation?
<ori_> stdisease: does this look like my problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/238835
<dsnyders> gsgleason, everything in the green and black panels is doubled up.
<gioacchino> i am tryng to install ubuntu karmic with netboot but after some file tftp tell opentimeout and my screen goes black
<airtonix> !ot > ruiner54_
<ubottu> ruiner54_, please see my private message
<tallyho> can i create a live cd from an installed version of ubuntu? (can i backup the ubuntu installed on my pc and make it a livecd)
<gsgleason> dsnyders: oh. try with nv and nouveau and see if it changes.
<Lcawte> any simple way to install java?
<gsgleason> dsnyders: or try a dif version of the proprietary driver
<stdisease> ori_, I guess so
<usuario_> hai alguien de españa
<gsgleason> Lcawte: how about with apt-get?
<stdisease> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dsnyders> gsgleason, That's my plan.  Do you have any preferences re: nv or nouveau?
<Lcawte> gsgleason: full command?
<raar> Hi! When I log in to a system through ssh and it tells me "System restart required", how do I find out why this is required (i.e. for a kernel update or anything else)?
<gsgleason> dsnyders: nouveau, personally. but I use the proprietary with no issues.
<gsgleason> Lcawte: what part of java do you want?
<Lcawte> gsgleason: stuff so I can play RuneScape in firefox :P
<llutz> raar: you run unattended updates on that box without logging the changes?
<bauer> upgrading from 9.09 to 9.10.   Lost contact with process and now it is impossible to restart ?
<gsgleason> Lcawte: try "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-plugin"
<tallyho> can i create a live cd from an installed version of ubuntu without downloading an .iso ?
<raar> llutz: i's ubuntu server, and on innstall it gave mt the option to 'automatically update security issues', which I enabled
<dsnyders> tallyho, I think it is possible, but it may take longer than simply downloading the iso.
<llutz> raar: and that's not logging at all? stupid idea, imho. you'd better ask at #ubuntu-server
<raar> llutz: s/i/it's/ - so now I'm trying to find out whether the update is urgent or whether I could wait until friday, when we get a backup server for the out-time available
<Lcawte> gsgleason: doesnt seem to be working..
<raar> llutz: ah, ok - thank you (I don't know where to look for those logs, but I'll ask in #ubuntu-server)
<ori_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/381088/ can someone use this information to help me? cd's work on my computer, but dvd's don't respond
<tallyho> dsnyders link? downloading is not an option atm
<llutz> raar: /var/log/somewhat, but i don't know either
<k\-> quit
<gsgleason> Lcawte: be more specific
<ori_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/381088/ can someone use this information to help me? cd's work on my computer, but dvd's don't respond. I've looked on the internet for similiar problems but either there are none, or i dont understand them.
<Lcawte> I still get the page from RuneScape about not having java
<Lcawte> just grabbing the text for pastebin
<Trek> ori_, sounds like a failed part of the drive, Hardware issue, not OS issue
<gsgleason> Lcawte: in firefox, go to about:plugins and see if you have stuff for java
<ori_> trek: even though cd's work fine?
<Trek> ori_, may I PM you about this?  elaborating would be offtopic in here
<ori_> trek: def
<lorenzo__> come faccio a velocizzare il comp
<Lcawte> gsgleason: it says Enabled to all of them
<lorenzo__> ^?
<Kedorlaomer> !ds_askforsession
<dsnyders> tallyho, I don't have any specifics for you.  Sorry.
<Lcawte> gsgleason: I get http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m352fdde5
<gsgleason> Lcawte: go to http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<Lcawte> gsgleason: it says its working?
<dharma> E: Tipo 'n' desconocido en la línea 2 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/network-manager-trunk-karmic.list    que hago
<jrib> !es | dharma
<gsgleason> Lcawte: do you have noscript or the like installed?
<ubottu> dharma: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mnemonikk>  /leave #ubuntu
<dsnyders> tallyho, perhaps pendrive linux would be helpful.  They have small distros available.
<Lcawte> gsgleason: Thanks, just cleared my cache and its working
<seevee> I added and removed an ATI card because it was "out of range". Now I can't get the original chipset to run the gui.
<ajs86> Can anyone please help me? I'm new to Ubuntu, not totally familiar with it yet...having a couple issues. When I try to download anything at all, it doesn't work. It gives me some kind of an error message.
<sixofour> so in firefox and any other program or application that has the "open downloads folder" or any other kind of open folder thing, when i use it, it asks me what program i want to use, i am assuming dolphin, how can i set it up to use daolphin?
<phox_> Hi! I want to make i shortcut to showing the desktop, area 1, what command should i run then?
<wapa> hola
<wapa> hola  soy  de  madrid
<gsgleason> Lcawte: good to hear.  have fun!
<seevee> I added the ati card originally because the original graphics chip was identified as a source of much trouble.
<Lcawte> gsgleason: thanks, does ubuntu come with any screen recorders built in?
<gsgleason> ajs86: you're goin gto have to be more specific.
<seevee> help?
<gsgleason> Lcawte: I have no idea
<Trek> ori_ did you get my pms?
<ori_> trek: yes
<wapa> yo   tia  no  tengo  ni  idea
<ori_> trek: i even responded
<llutz> ajs86: and you expect us to that "kind of error"?
<Trek> !es | wapa
<ubottu> wapa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<llutz> know*
<Trek> ori_ i didnt get the responses, hold on a sec...
<Trek> ori_ resend your responses, i had ignore on for private messages
<gsgleason> Hey guys, when I try to do something it seems to be broken.  can you help?
<airtonix> !info gtk-recordmydesktop | Lcawte
<ajs86> Sorry, I don't remember what the error says, I just started using Linux yesterday. This is all new to me, I'll get what the error says in a second.
<ubottu> Lcawte: gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 80 kB, installed size 576 kB
<arvind_khadri> gsgleason, do what?
<gsgleason> arvind_khadri: I was mocking ajs86
<InsaneMonkey02> Hi, is this the correct way to run this command? sudo /usr/local/bin/revoco click
<arvind_khadri> gsgleason, oh my poor
<llutz> gsgleason: but its easy to fix: do something different
<ajs86> Ok, it says "An error occurred while loading the archive. Then says Command Line Output, then this: Archive:  /home/clitterdick/Desktop/clamwin-0.95.3-setup.exe
<ajs86> [/home/clitterdick/Desktop/clamwin-0.95.3-setup.exe]
<ajs86>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<ajs86>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<ajs86>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<FloodBot2> ajs86: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ajs86>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<ajs86> zipinfo:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /home/clitterdick/Desktop/clamwin-0.95.3-setup.exe or
<seevee> installed and uninstalled ati radeon card now base chipset won't run gui.
<seevee> help?
<wapa> adios
<Nitsuga> ajs86, are you trying to run a .exe in ubuntu?
<gsgleason> ajs86: you're downloading an .exe ?
<seevee> Can I fix this in xorg.conf?
<DemoOn> i was in windows, then i wanted to boot in ubuntu and when i restarted pc i see grub loading then when shoud appear menu where can i choose os i see black screen and then system restarts, what could be wrong?
<Nitsuga> ajs86, first of all, you don't really need a AV in Ubuntu
<InsaneMonkey02> Hey can anyone help me with this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/381079/ I did what it said and it still comes up.
<Nitsuga> and 2nd, you are trying to run a windows app in linux. It's like trying to play a PS3 game on a xbox
<Ganymede> how do i ping6 a host by it's zeroconf host name? i tried: ping6 elrey.local but it said "connect: Invalid argument", i assume this is because it resolved its link-local address and did not know which interface to send out the ICMPv6 on
<DemoOn> can some1 help me? Do i need to reinstall grub?
<ajs86> I was trying to download ClamWin for my antivirus program. I currently don't have one yet, as I just started using Linux yesterday. I'm just so new to this, and unsure of a lot of things, still trying to get the feel of everything. But, I also wanted to download other stuff back I used on Windows, like CCleaner and such...
<gsgleason> Ganymede: ping6 requires -I option to specify source interface
<ajs86> No matter what I try to download, it doesn't work. I get the error no matter what I try to do
<gsgleason> ajs86: you don't need antivirus
<phox_> How do i run the system monitor from terminal? I want the graphic interface.
<Nitsuga> ajs86, of course, because you are trying to use software for orther plataform
<Nitsuga> new OS, new apps
<gsgleason> ajs86: besides, clamWIN is for WINDOWS not linux
<Ganymede> gsgleason, but when avahi-resolve returns the link local address, couldn't it return it with a %eth0 appended at the end so it knows which interface it was resolved on?
<llutz> ajs86: try downloading to different directory
<sundar> Hi... My Dell BlueTooth travel mouse doesn't work in Ubuntu. When I try to add it using "Set up new device" it fails simply saying "Setting up 'Dell BT Travel Mouse' failed"...
<trism> ajs86: you don't need clamwin, clamav is in the repos, but it really only scans for windows viruses so it is more for an email server than for desktop users
<Nitsuga> ajs86, you can install almost any ubuntu app in Applications -> softwrae center
<seanbrystone> whats the command to see how much harddrive space you have?
<gsgleason> Ganymede: I think the % thing is specific to windows.
<Nitsuga> if you install this way also it gets auto-updated with the system updates
<seevee> I'm here using irssi. I like it.
<Ganymede> gsgleason, for instance, i can pin6 fe80::216:cbff:feb8:547%eth0, so why doesn't avahi-resolve just return fe80::216:cbff:feb8:547%eth0
<DemoOn> noone knows the problem?
<sundar> seanbrystone: I guess 'df' is the command you need.
<phox_> How do i run the system monitor from terminal? I want the graphic interface.
<peleg_> Help! this is serious: anytime after I ssh into something, my ubuntu is 100% stuck. That is, I can't do anything -- not alt-tab, not ctrl-c, not ctrl-\, nothing... All I can do is alt-ctrl-F2 (for example) to run irssi and talk to you.
<airtonix> phox_, 1) tab completion on the terminal is awesome handy thing 2) most gnome apps start with "gnome-" 3) its gnome-system-monitor
<seanbrystone> ok sundar ty :D
<Ganymede> gsgleason, ping6 and avahi, by themselves, have all the information needed to allow the ping to go through, i shouldn't need to tell it to go through eth0
<Ganymede> gsgleason, you can see why this might become tedious for a computer with 8 or more network interfaces
<airtonix> !find clam
<ubottu> Found: clamassassin, clamav-data, clamav-getfiles, clamav-unofficial-sigs, clamfs (and 17 others)
<phox_> airtonix: 1) what do you mean? 2) thx!
<airtonix> ajs86, :) ^^^
<seevee> exit
<Nitsuga> ajs86, btw, welcome to ubuntu
<airtonix> phox_, in the terminal , type gnome- then press tab twice.
<lordblaa> hey everyone - this is so weird i don't even know where to start looking to fix it but it must be simple.. trying to run a particular program but when i run it i get 'no such file or directory' even though i can clearly see it in the filemanager, terminal, etc.. have checked permissions.. any ideas at all anyone?!
<gsgleason> Ganymede: yes I see that.  I've never dealt with avahi, sorry
<DemoOn> do i need to reinstall grub?
<lordblaa> what's weirder is it was working thismorning until i reinstalled..
<Ganymede> gsgleason, okay, thanks
<sundar> lordblaa: reinstalled what?
<gsgleason> lordblaa: what program and how are you doing it?
<llutz> lordblaa: its not in your $PATH
<Nitsuga> ajs86, "survive" in Ubuntu is very easy. Just don't think Windows
<k4rt33k> Suggestion for a good music player with lyrics feature. I have rythmbox but I think it sucks in interface. I run enlightenment as WM and want something light on it. I currently use mplayer but cannot find lyrics for that.
<phox_> airtonix: thx
<lordblaa> dwarf fortress :)
<lordblaa> llutz: i'm running "./df"
<InsaneMonkey02> Can someone please help me with this tutorial http://www.toosweettobesour.com/2009/05/13/logitech-mx-revolution-revoco-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty-click-to-click-even-after-a-resumewakeup/
<airtonix> phox_, if i could put all the letters i was saved from typing with tab completion on a page and print it... it would wrap around the solar system more times than you've had hot dinners
<ajs86> Thanks! I'm just not savvy at all with computer stuff in general. I have friends who can help, me, just not right now. They're very savvy with this stuff and just graduated college for it.
<lordblaa> (actually ./dwarffortress.exe (ignore the exe - misnamed by the developer who is windows centric) )
<douwe> Hi, I want to concatenate a large number of files. So large, that doing "cat *.txt" results in an error. Now I want to do this using find and xargs, but I'm not sure how..
<lordblaa> (it's a linux binary)
<ajs86> They recommended I come here for now, until they can get to me.
<peleg_> Oh! wierd enough, I *can* press enter and get one line down! but nothing else happens...
<Nitsuga> ajs86, well, what do you want to do?
<llutz> lordblaa: sh df
<airtonix> lordblaa, has it been set to executable yet ?
<Nitsuga> just forget about the programs you use in Windows
<lordblaa> airtonix: yes
<gsgleason> lordblaa: do it and put it in pastebin
<ajs86> Well, I know Ubuntu doesn't totally need an antivirus, I guess? But, I'd still like to have one, and I wanna get other things back as well, like my CCleaner.
<ajs86> A program to DL music.
<linxeh> ccleaner ?
<blakkheim> ajs86: are you trolling?
<Trek> ccleaner won't work on ubuntu, ajs86
<Nitsuga> for example, if you want to.. play music, you can use Rythmbox in applications -> sound and video
<k4rt33k> was my question ot?
<lordblaa> clayts@TheChao:/usr/local/bin/df_linux$ ls -Al // .....-rwxrwxrwx  1 clayts clayts 7570884 2010-02-21 18:08 dwarfort.exe.... // ./dwarfort.exe // bash: ./dwarfort.exe: No such file or directory
<ajs86> Ok
<Trek> ajs86, they have Limewire for Linux
<ikonia> ajs86: if you know it doesn't need one - why do you want one, more so when you say you are new to it
<madjoe> hi! how can I upgrade my indicator-applet to a new version?
<k4rt33k> Suggestion for a good music player with lyrics feature. I have rythmbox but I think it sucks in interface. I run enlightenment as WM and want something light on it. I currently use mplayer but cannot find lyrics for that.
<blakkheim> madjoe: the same way you update every other program
<Nitsuga> ajs86, linux av programs only detect windows viruses
<gsgleason> ajs86: you need to change your mindset.  you don't need a specific app.  you need any app to accomplish a task.  you need to get used to the linux apps.
<ikonia> madjoe: which applet and do you know if there is a new version available ?
<Trek> ikonia, maybe ajs86 wants it to be more like windows o.O
<linxeh> ajs86:  you mean like download music from itunes, amazon etc ?
<blakkheim> k4rt33k: mpd, ncmpcpp
<Nitsuga> there arent autoreplicating viruses in linux
<sundar> douwe: find . -name '*.txt' | xargs cat
<lordblaa> really weird, right?!
<llutz> ajs86: if you care about security, don't run/install stuff you don't need. that will decrease your security
<madjoe> blakkheim: I'm new with Linux.. started 2 days ago, but have some previous knowledge... I didn't upgrade any Linux app so far
<llutz> ajs86: more code == more issues
 * kostkon is listening on Spotify: Only Time - Original Version by Enya from  [] { 0,  }
 * kostkon is listening on Spotify: Only Time - Original Version by Enya from  [] { 0,  }
 * kostkon is listening on Spotify: Only Time - Original Version by Enya from  [] { 0,  }
<gsgleason> ajs86: the unprivlidged methodology in linux is far more secure.
<FloodBot2> kostkon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nitsuga> the only way you can get "infected" is double-clicking a program that says "gimme your password please"
<lordblaa> downloaded from scratch, copied across my old version working on this computer on an earlier install, all the same result
<blakkheim> madjoe: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<madjoe> ikonia: indicator-applet from 0.2.0 to 0.2.1
<Trek> ajs86: what llutz said, don't install stuff you don't need
<ikonia> madjoe: is that version available in the ubuntu repos ?
<madjoe> ikonia: no
<gsgleason> ajs86: http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8261-note-to-new-linux-users-no-antivirus-needed
<blakkheim> !info indicator-applet
<ubottu> indicator-applet (source: indicator-applet): GNOME panel indicator applet. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.0-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB
<k4rt33k> blakkheim: That was cool. Thanks
<peleg_> help! please. "ssh" is not working well here. It gets my computer all stuck...
<lordblaa> no ideas anyone?
<madjoe> blakkheim: it's not available in the ubuntu repos
<gsgleason> peleg_: be more specific.
<blakkheim> madjoe: then you have to compile it
<Trek> peleg_: do you have an open port on your ssh server?
<ikonia> madjoe: ok - so you'd have to build it yourself from scratch, which I'd advise against as it will break compatibility with ubuntu packages in future
<sundar> Windows Vista earns me every time because my Bluetooth mouse works there! Ubuntu just says adding the device failed... Too bad because I really want to try ubuntu more...
<Trek> peleg_: are you specifying the right port?
<ajs86> Ok, well thanks for all your help. I'm just so used to Windows and still thinking Windows. I need to feel out Linux more and just get more used to it. But, I do need a program for DLing music though. I don't know all the apps yet that Linux offers, and what music programs work on Linux and such
<peleg_> sorry, I was more specific up there, I'll state it again
<Hubert_Chang> loadblaa, maybe it is run with wine.
<gsgleason> ajs86: downloading music from where?
<ikonia> ajs86: downloading from where ? itunes ?
<lordblaa> sorry gsgleason forgot to say your name when i pasted the results did you notice them
<madjoe> ikonia: I assumed that, that's why I came here... so should I change anything in .sh files for manual installation?
<peleg_> I am doing something simple, that I was always doing: ssh user@server.org
<peleg_> then I am waiting for password prompt
<llutz> ajs86: it's the same story using windows, no difference
<Trek> peleg_: okay, is the server running?
<ikonia> madjoe: .sh files are shell files - they are nothing to do with it
<lordblaa> Hubert_Chang: nah, it's not i've been running it for a while, its just misnamed
<blakkheim> peleg_: use ssh -v for more debugging
<peleg_> but instead of "password:", nothing happens, and the computer is completely stuck -- I can't even alt-tab
<gsgleason> peleg, add -vv after ssh and put in pastebin
<sinbox> ajs86 check nicotine+ if I caught your drift
<ikonia> madjoe: I'd stronly advise against building it yourself, more so if you don't know what you're doing. Is there a specific reason you want to update the version ?
<lordblaa> Hubert_Chang: ... although i will install wine now that you say that just to be safe.. lol
<ajs86> I had iTunes, and I recently had a birthday, someone got me iTunes gift cards, so I wanted to use them up.
<hajmola> i have a PDF that has dark background and light text. Is there any way that I can make it so when the file is printed it inverts and makes the text black and the bacground white?
<lorenzo__> #ubuntu-it
<peleg_> Trek, yes, it is. I have tried more than one server.
<ikonia> ajs86: ok - to use itunes you have to run it in wine as there is no native itunes client for linux
<peleg_> blakkheim, moment.
<ikonia> !itunes | ajs86
<ubottu> ajs86: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<gsgleason> ajs86: that sucks.  an itunes gift card is a bad present for a linux user.
<lordblaa> but why would it say 'file not found'?!
<Trek> peleg_: run ssh -v user@server.org (replace with actual server data), post into pastebin
<endeavormac> anyone here play heroes of newerth?
<gsgleason> lordblaa: if you're typing ./blah that means it's in your current directory
<ajs86> Well, I just started Linux yesterday, forgetting about the iTunes stuff, as I didn't use it much.
<ikonia> endeavormac: why - do you have a support question
<endeavormac> ikonia: nope
<blakkheim> lol
<ikonia> endeavormac: ok - then please don't ask as this is ubuntu support discussion
<Nitsuga> ajs86, There is a "magic" program that allow you to use mot Windows apps
<Trek> !ot | endeavormac
<ubottu> endeavormac: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Nitsuga> it's called Wine
<lordblaa> gsgleason: yah but it is in the current directory.. :)
<endeavormac> ikonia trek ok, thanks
<Nitsuga> ajs86, wine, as with most Ubuntu apps, can be found int the Software Centre
<madjoe> ikonia: yes, there's a known bug which is fixed in 0.2.1 (new release)...
<gsgleason> lordblaa: i missed what you had said.
<gsgleason> how can I see entries from a certain nick in irssi?
<ikonia> madjoe: if you know the bug and you know it's fixed, log the bug on launchpad.net and get the ubuntu repos updated
<sundar> Hi.. can anyone please help me with setting up my bluetooth mouse?
<peleg_> Trek, I can't really paste, since it gets me computer stuck... but the last line was SSH2_MESSAGE_SERVICE_ACCEPT received ...
<lordblaa> damn, Hubert_Chang you're my hero that was spot on, installed wine and it was fine
<gsgleason> peleg_: you should be able to do ctrl+c to kill it
<FoolishOwl> I'm wondering about anacron. I've created a script for backups using rsync, and it works when I execute it at the command line using sudo, it works fine. So, I copied the script to /etc/cron.weekly. It doesn't seem to have executed, however.
<ajs86> Ok, thanks, everyone.
<lordblaa> i definitely feel stupid now.. lol could have sworn it was native
<peleg_> It looks like the password prompt activates something that annoys the computer.
<peleg_> gsgleason, can't...
<Nitsuga> ajs86, The beta release has more compatitbility with more apps, but it is a bit less stable
<ajs86> ok
<Hubert_Chang> lordblaa, have fun.
<root> is it possible to be taken over on irc when running as root?
<lordblaa> in fact i -know- it's native.. don't understand that at all.. but thanks :D
<peleg_> gsgleason, can't even alt-tab, ctrl-D, ctrl-Z or ctrl-
<ikonia> root: possibly
<phrix> hi all, I want to check if mysql is accessible.. any clue??
<Trek> peleg_: interesting, can I ask you to try something for me?
<Guest60078> OMG BYE BYE
<ikonia> phrix: in what way, from where ?
<peleg_> Trek, sure -- I'll try...
<ikonia> phrix: define accessible ?
<gsgleason> peleg_: what are you trying to ssh to/
<lordblaa> Hubert_Chang: no fun.. just a calming of my jittering withdrawal symptoms ;)
<gsgleason> ?
<peleg_> gsgleason, my server or my university (tried both)
<hannes815> has anyone got experience with the computer janitor?
<trece8> hi, how do I automate the downloads of a podcast that updates really fast? (Like two podcasts every 5 minutes)?
<Trek> peleg_ try this: ssh -v 128.237.226.7
<peleg_> I think the only way I can "release" it is press 100s of times <enter...
<cruncher> i'm really new to irc, can anyone tell me how to get to the off topic channel?
<ikonia> cruncher: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<peleg_> Trek, sure
<FoolishOwl> phrix, what do you mean by "accessible"?
<trece8> Rhythmbox only does it one time per hour and only downloads the last of the podcast
<gsgleason> peleg_ are you using pub keys?
<phrix> ikonia, accessible by root I meant...
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<ikonia> phrix: as the root unix user, or the root mysql user ?
<fccf> trece8: use an rss aggregator that updates every min or so
<FoolishOwl> When does anacron execute a script that can't be executed at the "official" time?
<peleg_> gsgleason, with my server I am
<ikonia> FoolishOwl: the next time that time comes around
<trece8> fccf, for example, which? But mind you that I want to download all the new podcasts, not just the last
<Ascavasaion> I eventually got the Laptop to connect to the Internet with a cellphone via a bluetooth dongle.  Took me forever but okay it worked.  But only with my wife's Samsung D600.  When I use my cellphone Samsung SGF-J750 it refuses to stay connected.  I change the MAC address and the channel number and then do a sudo rfcomm release MACADDRESSHERE and then a sudo rfcomm bind rfcomm0 MACADDRESS CHANNELNUMBER and it does not work.  Any ideas f
<Ascavasaion> rom someone who has done this and also burnt their fingers?
<zeleftikam> Any idea how to get PDF files not to look like crap?
<Trek> peleg, peleg_, did it return "connection refused"?
<phrix> ikonia, FoolishOwl, accessible as root unix user...
<ikonia> phrix: the unix user doesn't matter
<Ascavasaion> zeleftikam: Spectacles? :)
<airtonix> !anyone | hannes815
<ubottu> hannes815: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> phrix: mysql has it's own internal user/pasword authentication system
<FoolishOwl> ikonia, I thought the point was that if it couldn't be executed at the official time, it would be executed at the first opportunity.
<etzerd> I have a Dell i5 1764 with an Inter accelerator HD integrated graphic card. everytime I load ubuntu the screen is black no video. how can I solve this problem?
<ikonia> FoolishOwl: I don't believe so
<fccf> trece8: give me a min ... searching through what I have
<peleg_> Trek, no, it just waited... I'll try again. it didn't get stuck this time.
<gsgleason> peleg_: mv ~/.ssh ~/.ssh.bak
<gsgleason> then try again.
<ikonia> FoolishOwl: could be wrong though
<Trek> peleg_ okay, it should have done that, i dont have my server configured on port 22
<phrix> ikonia, but when I type mysql, it says ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<Trek> peleg_ that was a test, it reached my end
<FoolishOwl> phrix, when you install mysqld, it should ask to set up an account that is root for mysqld.
<Trek> peleg_ lets try one more thing, hold on a sec
<ikonia> phrix: that's the mysql user "root"
<hannes815> airtonix: well i kinda wanna try out the computer janitor, but since i finally got my system up and running, i don't wanna mess around to much, so i wanted to know, whether anyone tried it out and could give me feedback ;)
<trece8> fccf, this is the podcast feed : http://fawm.org/songs/feed/
<gsgleason> phrix: mysql -u root -p
<trece8> you see, it's updated really quickly
<peleg_> Trek, ok. gsgleason: I'll finish with Trek and I'll try what you've just adviced. thanks
<zeleftikam> When I open scanned books on PDF that look perfect in Mac OS X, they are extremely grainy and unreadable under Ubuntu using the document viewer :(
<Trek> peleg_ i got to configure one thing, give me a few seconds
<sinbox> how do I find out my ALSA DSP device name (e.g. hwplug:0,0)?
<phrix> FoolishOwl, ikonia, gsgleason, thx for help, now I know better... ^^
<FoolishOwl> Huh. Just got system mail about anacron and /etc/cron.daily
<etzerd> I have a Dell i5 1764 with an Inter accelerator HD integrated graphic card. everytime I load ubuntu the screen is black no video. how can I solve this problem?
<peleg_> after pressing many enters, and trying some alt-tabs in the meanwhile, sometimes I get a window (gui) that asks for a password... interesting. it makes me think that this is what get it stuck.
<etzerd> can anyone help me here?
<trece8> fccf, I think Gpodder does that, let me check how it works :)
<ikonia> phrix: no problem, also be aware of #mysql channel
<FoolishOwl> phrix, there's a #mysql channel.
<mtslash> hi there, I'm experiencing an unresponsive firefox when I open a tab, when I switch back to firefox and so on. I run a dual-code CPU which isn't occupied much, so I guess it may be a wrong setting in firefox
<phrix> oh yeah.. I'm going there...
<FoolishOwl> phrix, also, you may wish to look into MySQL Workbench.
<mtslash> even when I open a new tab, I have to wait for a sec or so
<Trek> peleg_ i'm going to send you information via PM for you to try connecting to a server, its my server so just connect and exit
<phrix> FoolishOwl, what's it??
<deep> /quit
<Nitsuga> mtslash, check if your hostname in /etc/hostame matches with the one in /etc/hosts
<FoolishOwl> phrix, it's a GUI application for MySQL, sort of like an IDE. It's not in the Ubuntu repositories, and you'd want to go through the tutorials. It's easier than the mysql client in some ways, harder in others.
<peleg_> oh, and if I get this window, and put the password in it, I am logged!! So all that is left is to figure out what this window is, and why does it pop and stucks my computer, instead of that "password:" line..?
<Trek> peleg_ did you get my PM?
<gsgleason> peleg_: are you launching via a terminal?
<mtslash> Nitsuga, i have two hostnames in the file hostname
<peleg_> Trek, yes
<mtslash> localhost and a custom name
<peleg_> gsgleason, sure
<phrix> FoolishOwl, oh, I got it, thank you...
<Nitsuga> mtslash, that's bad
<Trek> peleg_ did it connect?
<dbro> After removing two packages (timidity and phonon) to try and fix some audio problems, I can't reboot into ubuntu 9.10. When using a rescue cd, I can see a lot of gibberish in the syslog, like many repeated "^@"
<Nitsuga> mtslash, in /etc/hostname you should have just the custon name
<dbro> any suggestions?
<Nitsuga> custom
<peleg_> Trek, no, just waiting.
<Trek> peleg_ interesting, because i gave you the correct port too
<Nitsuga> withOUT a newline at the end
<FoolishOwl> phrix, anyway, I'm guessing you're just starting out with MySQL, which would mean you're in the position I was about a month ago, so, Workbench is something to learn while you're learning about MySQL in general.
<DiFUnTo> holo holo
<mtslash> I misread it, Nitsuga. there's only the custom name.
<Nitsuga> mtslash, in /etc/hosts you shoul have a linke like 127.0.0.1           localhost localhost.localdomain yourcustomname
<DiFUnTo> alguien habla español? xD
<blakkheim> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Nitsuga> DiFUnTo, en #ubuntu-es todos lo hacen
<tautologico> how can I manually change the state of a package? I installed a package manually with dpkg and it returned some error during configuration, but the software is working fine. I just want to tell dpkg and apt to stop complaining about it
<Trek> peleg_ try once more
<chipgeri> how to compress pdf files in ubuntu?
<neil__> what sudo exactly do
<blakkheim> chipgeri: compress like any other file you mean? or a special pdf-only compression?
<FoolishOwl> tautologico, synaptic has an option to "fix broken packages". Or, you could reinstall it.
<blakkheim> !sudo > neil__
<ubottu> neil__, please see my private message
<llutz> neil__: read "man sudo"
<madjoe> ikonia: this is the bug that has been fixed - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/458470 - should I manually change those files mentioned in diff?
<mtslash> but I disabled ad block plus, it seems now to run a bit faster.
<tautologico> I tried to reinstall but I think it's a bug, a program called by the configuration script returns an error, but it's all working
<Trek> peleg_ my system is detecting the connection attempts, so we know you can reach servers
<neil__> does ubuntu  require antivirus
<blakkheim> neil__: no
<Trek> peleg_ i believe the issue is in processing what the server sends back
<peleg_> gsgleason, without the .ssh folder, I wasn't stuck -- but I can't login into my server thay :)
<chipgeri> blakkheim:anything i just want to reduce the size...i hav a 12 mb pdf which has to be reduced to 6mb or so
<etzerd> I guest no one want to help me with this.
<Hubert_Chang> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<etzerd> I have a Dell i5 1764 with an Inter accelerator HD integrated graphic card. everytime I load ubuntu the screen is black no video. how can I solve this problem?
<blakkheim> chipgeri: you can try bzip2 or 7z for this then
<fccf> #ubuntu-irc-helpers
<Trek> peleg_ okay, i'll let you do what blakkheim wants you to do
<ikonia> madjoe: no - don't change anything request the package be made available to your version
<Trek> peleg_ because we know you can reach servers
<blakkheim> etzerd: the new intel graphics aren't supported until kernel 2.6.33
<peleg_> Trek, I tried again your server, but nothing has changed.
<Trek> peleg_ oops
<Trek> peleg_ one sec
<chipgeri> blakkheim: it must be readable...
<peleg_> blakkheim, did you offer me to do something?
<blakkheim> chipgeri: what do you mean?
<DiFUnTo> porqe cuando instalu ubuntu desde wubi ingreso despues al sistema de ubuntu y me sale un error?
<sixofour> so in firefox and any other program or application that has the "open downloads folder" or any other kind of open folder thing, when i use it, it asks me what program i want to use, i am assuming dolphin, how can i set it up to use daolphin?
<blakkheim> !es | DiFUnTo
<ubottu> DiFUnTo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<coldpizza72i> where is the home directory located
<blakkheim> coldpizza72i: /home/yourusernamehere
<chipgeri>  blakkheim: sorry...pdf only compression
<blakkheim> chipgeri: oh ok, then i don't know
<fccf> coldpizza72i: /home/username is home or ~/ is the same thing
<madjoe> ikonia: I'm sorry then... I don't know how to resolve this issue then... should I just wait for this build to be available in an official repos?
<coldpizza72i> blakkheim whats the command to create a text file in terminal
<ikonia> madjoe: yes, but if you comment on that page that you'd like it available for your version the maintainer will get it
<blakkheim> coldpizza72i: with what editor?
<coldpizza72i> and like edit it in terminal
<Trek> peleg_ try again, forgot to open that port :P
<gsgleason> coldpizza72i: it really depends.  it can be customized per user.  It's defined in /etc/passwd
<chipgeri> anybody know whats the best way to compress a pdf file?(pdf only compression)
<coldpizza72i> mousead...idk im in xubuntu
<coldpizza72i> mouspad
<madjoe> ikonia: couldn't be more clear and reasonable.. thanks for your help!
<betzi> join #i7500
<coldpizza72i> mousepad
<TwrsF> salve
<nosferatu> yo
<TwrsF> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<djustice> coldpizza72i: 'mousepad filename' + edityness + ctrl+S.
<neil__> how can i download youtube videos
<djustice> coldpizza72i: 'nano filename' + edityness + ctrl+x + y
<blakkheim> neil__: sudo aptitude install youtube-dl
<guillermo> payos coo eztamo eeeeeeee  chssssss cuidao qel ordenado ej fragi
<fccf> neil__: the easy way would be to use the downloader plugin for firefox
<peleg> Trek, all the same.
<Trek> peleg_ okay, then the issue lies in your ssh system
<Fill23> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Trek> peleg_ my system detects you getting to the server
<Trek> peleg_ so the issue is that my server was denying you (i made it do that, hence why it made you wait)
<peleg> gsgleason, any idea what can pop-up that window, and why does it not pop-up when I move .ssh as you suggested?
<gsgleason> peleg: it depends on what's in the .ssh dir.
<peleg> gsgleason, hey, I have removed one unknown file, and it looks like it works now! :)
<gsgleason> which file?
<peleg> gsgleason, kind of a backup I have made to an old public_key, two years ago, I think...
<Gene1> anyone have any feedback regarding why the 'computer' file system   gives incorrect info? ubuntu 9.10
<gsgleason> peleg: glad you found it.
<peleg> gsgleason, that's weird; now it does not even asks for a password when I ssh; it looks like it remembers it somehow..?
<gsgleason> peleg, that's what you're public keys are probably doing for you.
<bobly> Any idea on whether an upgrade from 9.10 Server to 10.4 Server will be as easy as simply starting the upgrade through a content manager or will the change from aptitude to Ubuntu Software Center mean a clean install is recommended?
<gsgleason> peleg: ssh -v will sho wyou
<gsgleason> bobly: I have never had a successful ubuntu dist upgrade
<chetnick> neither did i.
<peleg> gsgleason, that's nice, but it wasn't like that in the last 2.5 years :) -- well, this is probably the relevant verbose line: "debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey"
<gsgleason> peleg, here is wha
<gsgleason> oops
<bobly> gsgleason, That answers my question, clean install it is :D
<gsgleason> peleg: here is what i get when i do it to my server.
<gsgleason> debug1: Offering public key: /home/gsg/.ssh/id_rsa
<gsgleason> debug1: Server accepts key: pkalg ssh-rsa blen 277
<gsgleason> debug1: Authentication succeeded (publickey).
<peleg> gsgleason, exectly.
<gsgleason> that means you have public key authentication set up.
<gsgleason> hence no password needed.
<peleg> nice. probably it is like that now because of my (cursed) upgrade to 8.04 :)
<jerbi> slt
<gsgleason> okay, I'm out. goodbye.
<sonair> Hello
<sonair> Just checking irc out
<Gene1> welcome sonair
<sonair> thnx
<sonair> just installed the new ubuntu
<sonair> quit good
<Gene1> first time?
<sonair> ^^
<sonair> naa, not first time, I used arch linux before
<mneptok> sonair: is this your first time in #ubuntu?
<Gene1> ic
<sonair> but now I'm in a company and they use ubuntu en ubuntu server
<sonair> so, I'm checking it out
<Gene1> it's mine, and no one else has responded
<neil__> how can i  have rediffbol in ubuntu
<sonair> luv apt-get command :)
<sonair> ow misunderstoot your question mneptok
<mneptok> sonair: have you used this IRC channel before?
<sonair> yes first time #ubuntu channel
<sonair> ;)
<sonair> no first time, when I was younger I was on Quacknet alot
<mneptok> sonair: just so you know, #ubuntu is a support channel. it's really for support questions. if you feel like a free-form discussion, please use #ubuntu-offtopic.
<sonair> but, it's ages ago ^^
<Gene1>  anyone have any feedback regarding why the 'computer' file system   gives incorrect info? ubuntu 9.10
<sonair> ha ok, didn't know
<devendra> i have installed netbeans through shell script. how to uninstall it?
<mneptok> sonair: this policy is important enough that we have a bot factoid regarding it.
<sonair> thnx 4 the update
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sonair> k, by ^^ thnx 4 the advice mneptok
<mneptok> sonair: it's no problem. i just don;t want some over-eager person making you feel unwelcome by throwing the bot factoid at you.
<sonair> ^^ true
<mneptok> sonair: there may also be a local channel if English is not your first language.
<Gene1>  anyone have any feedback regarding why the 'computer' file system   gives incorrect info? ubuntu 9.10
<mneptok> Gene1: what do you mean, "incorrect?"
<fccf> Gene1: more spacifics ... details
<fccf> !details | Gene1
<ubottu> Gene1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sonair> na np, can speak and understand englisch very well, good 4 learning ;)
<jpapertowel> im in the installer and its asking me what my keyboard is and i have to choose 101 102 104 or 105 key keyboard and every time i try to count my keys i lose track around 40, help please :(
<Gene1> i have 2 drives hooked up, it shows one fine, (the one i'm not using for ubuntu, but the 80 gig ubuntu one it seems to say is 15 gig, without showing the 'home' folder
<sonair> K mneptok, I'm going to seek other channels now ^^ Bye M8
<mneptok> sonair: ciao ciao
<WilliWaller> hi all I'm trying to edit grub config file on Karmic but don't manage to. This is what i'm doing : "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" can someone help?
<blakkheim> WilliWaller: karmic uses grub2
<blakkheim> WilliWaller: did you upgrade to karmic or do a clean install of it?
<fccf> Gene1: You have setup a seperate home... which means the operating system is on the 15gig, which means your home folder is larger ... see how much space there is in the home folder... minus swap should be around 60 gigs, theoritically
<mneptok> WilliWaller: Karmic uses GRUB2, which does not use the same config layout. poke around /etc
<WilliWaller> blakkheim, clean install
<blakkheim> WilliWaller: then the file you mentioned does not exist
<blakkheim> !grub2 > WilliWaller
<ubottu> WilliWaller, please see my private message
<Gene1> when i go to 'computer', it doesn't even show the home folder
<Gene1> just filesystem
<Gene1> or the swap
<fccf> Gene1: because the home folder isn't on that filesystem ... But if you go to Places>Home ... you will see home
<WilliWaller> ok thanks y'all
<daum__> anyone have any guesses on why when i visit myserver/wiki its a blnk page but if i do php index.php it is displaying the html fine?
<Flare183> daum__: You don't have php5 installed
<neil__> how to install rediffbol
<daum__> Flare183, php5 is instaled
<coldpizza72i> can someone here help me get my optical out working
<Gene1> ok, that shows me a list of files and folders, it doesn't show me how much is used by them, but at least it does show me how much empty space there is
<lekefly> Xorg using 98 % CPU.. what is it?
<fccf> daum__: is there a blank index.html in your webroot?
<coldpizza72i> i think i might need an asoundrc file
<steve2> hey guys I am looking for some software to burn MP3 cds i already have brasareo and K3B but I cant creat an MP3 with them it will only let me create a regular cd does anyone know what else I can use
<carpediem> I think I would actually pay someone money to turn off that annoying ChanServ #ubuntu join notification
<daum__> fccf, nope just a index.php and index.php5
<Flare183> daum__: Then is it enabled?
<daum__> Flare183, if i go to myserver/a.php it outputs al the php info(i just have a echo phpinfo file there)
<coldpizza72i> carpediem how much money
<steve2> hey guys I am looking for some software to burn MP3 cds i already have brasareo and K3B but I cant creat an MP3 with them it will only let me create a regular cd does anyone know what else I can use
<carpediem> coldpizza72i: hah, hmm, I guess it depends on how permanent it would be :)
<fccf> Gene1: if you select all in the home folder, and right click > properties .,,, it will add up everything in the folder... also do Ctrl-H to show hidden files in nautilus
<Nitsuga> steve, you want to burn a MP3 disk?
<Flare183> daum__: hmmm, I would have to ssh to telnet up to it to tell you exactly what's wrong :/
<steve2> yes
<jb0nd38372> steve2, an mp3 cd is nothing more than a data CD, you can use any cd rcording software set to burn data, not audio,. drag your mp3's, burn and play
<fccf> !codecs | steve2
<ubottu> steve2: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daum__> Flare183, is weird that its not displaying an errors anywhere (apache etc)
<Nitsuga> mmm I think that you'll have to convert them to mp3 and then burn them in a data disk
<salvo> ciao
<salvo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Gene1> fccf, yes, i did that, it shows the files, but like i said, it doesn't tell me how much space is used by anything, however at least that shows me how much room is left, that ws the most important thing
<steve2> awsome thanks i am still used to nero for burning only been running Ubuntu for 3 mths still getting used to it thanks guys
<Flare183> daum__: I know my server works with php fine
<tweiseman> so i try to connect to my wireless network "wlan1" and it says it is disabled. how to i enable it???
<coldpizza72i> anyone good with sound here
<Flare183> tweiseman: sudo ifconfig wlan1 up
<Flare183> !anyone | coldpizza72i
<ubottu> coldpizza72i: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lekefly> Xorg using 98 % CPU.. How to fix? :p
<LateralForce> Does anyone know why Mangler isn't available in synaptic?
<Nitsuga> lekefly, do you have hadware graphics acceleration?
<Nitsuga> (aka an nvidia/ati card)
<lekefly> Nitsuga: got a ati card yes..
<tweiseman> flare183:_now it says wireless network is not connected, im using kwlan and i dontknow how to connect
<Flare183> tweiseman: Don't use kwlan
<Nitsuga> lekefly, are you playing a video, or doing somethin graphic-intensive?
<carpediem> LateralForce: just add this software source:  ppa:mangler/mangler
<Flare183> tweiseman: Use KNetworkManager
<Flare183> !ppa | LateralForce
<ubottu> LateralForce: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<lekefly> Nitsuga: nothing atm was trying to play a video before.. im just downloading atm
<tweiseman> flare183:  okay i used NM before, it would recognize my wireleess interface but when i clicked on it it wouldnt connect
<lekefly> Nitsuga: oh wait.. VLC was up.. closed it now and it went down to 15%
<devendra> i have installed netbeans through shell script. how to uninstall it?
<LateralForce> carpediem, ok thanks. why are some in synaptic and some not?
<Nitsuga> lekefly, great
<Johnny1> My sound was working just fine, and then a couple of days before today, sound stopped working, Please help me!
<lekefly> Nitsuga: still should it be at 100% with VLC just open? not playing
<Flare183> tweiseman: well you have to have a have a wireless router to connect to first :P
<Nitsuga> lekefly, it shouldn't. Try another video output
<tweiseman> flare183:  i do, its sitting next to me and i turned all security off to make sure i could connect
<Nitsuga> in VLC's video configuration
<carpediem> LateralForce: Some things are so new, that they werent stable at last release.  Others, someone just hasn't gotten around to putting them in there.  Mangler is pretty new, probably wasn't stable in October when Karmic came out.
<Trek> tweiseman: is MAC filtering active on the router?
<tweiseman> trek:  no i made sure i turned that off too
<Flare183> tweiseman: if you want I could VNC up to your computer and try to fix it.
<LateralForce> carpediem, ok. thanks for letting me know!
<tweiseman> flare183:  thats fine. what info do you need? [private chat if u need IP
<Nitsuga> lekefly, it's in Video -> output modules
<lekefly> Nitsuga: yeah trying now : )
<fccf> devendra: this is ubuntu support, and as such for ubuntu supported projects, ... It sounds like you tried to use a third party script which isn't the recommended way of doing things in ubuntu.. without knowing exactly what the script did, there is no way of " uninstalling " if installed with a script
<carpediem> LateralForce: I've never used it - it may not be stable now ;)
<dj_segfault> daum__: You need to set the DirectoryIndex to include index.php
<raul_> I've used the "devede" to make dvd files from a .rmvb file. What should I do to burn the dvd? should I use "brasero" to burn the dvd using the files that "devede" made?
<brando753> guys how would i compile win32 source code for ubuntu
<LateralForce> carpediem, ill check it out. will it update automatically?
<Nitsuga> lekefly, try GL first, it's fast on ATI cards
<firefly2442> Is there anything I can try to speed up x11 forwarding via ssh? (ssh -X) I'm trying to run gedit on a remote machine and it's very slow.
<Nitsuga> lekefly, in nVidia XVideo is faster
<carpediem> LateralForce: that is the ppa of the developers, so it will probably update FREQUENTLY (maybe daily)
<daum__> dj_segfault, figured it out was a memory limit problme
<carpediem> LateralForce: and yes, it will show up like any other update in the Ubuntu Update Manager
<fccf> firefly2442: you might be better off editing the same file in a terminal in nano or vi , via ssh , just no x
<bobsomebody> hello #ubuntu
<brando753> raul_: what you want to do is use Devede to make an iso file then just right click on it and write to dick
<brando753> disc
<lekefly> Nitsuga: now its 15%.. but VLC is at 80% but i guess thats normal :P
<bobsomebody> how do i get the rsyslogd into remote reception mode?
<dsnyders> HI all.  I have a GeForce2 MX, and when I start up kpovmodeler I get doubled images (See http://imagebin.org/85792 ).  I am currently using Ubuntu 9.04 and nVidia's proprietary drivers.  Will the nouveau or nv drivers fix this?
<firefly2442> fccf, ok thanks, I'll give that a try
 * bobsomebody is a little confused with the changes here
<SpaceDude> hello
<LJJ> Hello.
<Trek> !hi | SpaceDude
<ubottu> SpaceDude: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<brando753> guys how would i compile win32 source code for ubuntu
<Trek> !repeat | brando753
<ubottu> brando753: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Nitsuga> lekefly, if you're playing HD content yes, that's normal
<Trek> and why do you need to do that, brando753?
<dsnyders> brando753, find a linux version of what you want and compile that.
<lekefly> Nitsuga: nope its 480p :P
<brando753> because im trying to compile an open source program for linux
<brando753> but it was written of windows
<brando753> for
<lekefly> Nitsuga: hmm.. something must be wrong.. i think my GPU should manage 1080p..
<Nitsuga> lekefly, do you have a Pentium II mmx?
<blakkheim> brando753: what is the application
<fccf> brando753: what program?
<Nitsuga> :P
<Trek> brando753: you tried running the program under Wine?
<dsnyders> brando753, It can't be written for both.
<brando753> doesnt work in wine
<lekefly> Nitsuga: PowerColor Radeon HD 4350 512MB DDR2
<lekefly> Nitsuga: Intel Pentium Dual Core E5300
<lekefly> Dual Core, 2.60Ghz, Socket 775, 2MB, 65W, 800Mhz,
<Nitsuga> lekefly, there is no H.264 acceeration for linux in ATI cards
<Trek> brando753: then yuo need to find a linux version
<blakkheim> lekefly: don't buy from ati - enemy of your freedom
<brando753> there is none there is source code for windows though ...
<blakkheim> brando753: tell us what the program is
<lekefly> Nitsuga: allright.. getting a new card then :p
<raul_> brando753: I used the devede, but it seems that it didn't make an .iso... it made a directory with .VOB, .BUP and .IFO files... where are the .ISO file?
<lekefly> Nitsuga: Thanks:)
<Nitsuga> lekefly, there IS for nVidia cards
<Asknothing> i know its not likely but is there a way to use my kubuntu 6.06 disk to boot a flashdrive with an updated ubuntu
<Nitsuga> with an nVidia you can even upscale vdeos, use motion-compensation deinterlacina and noise reduction accelerated
<airtonix> brando753, dont tell them the app name, they'll just tell you to use gimp instead muwahaha
<firefly2442> When I use X11 forwarding via SSH and run gedit for example, is it running the copy of gedit on my local machine or the remote one?
<Nitsuga> firefly2442, the remote one
<omar> Hi everyone
<blakkheim> airtonix: try to be helpful here
<ysmn2> i would like to reinstall ubunt ubut i am unsure about which partiton to re write
<nate_> what app is everyone using for "vmware"  I need to put a 32bit xp virtual pc on my linux box.
<blakkheim> firefly2442: remote
<dsnyders> Asknothing, www.pendrive.com has a bunch of flash drive distros
<brando753> raul_: here is what you do, Hit advanced options when making a DVD
<fccf> Asknothing: 6.06 is way out of support, or End of Life... you will need to download a new copy of ubuntu because 6.06 will not update without modifying the whole package
<brando753> raul_: then select create an iso
<jb0nd38372> nate_, virtualbox :)
<nate_> cool thanks
<firefly2442> Is it possible to have SSH use my local copy of gedit but to cache the remote file locally for editing and only upload it when I save?
<ysmn2> how can i re install ubuntu?
<airtonix> blakkheim, yes but you have to admit 80% of the people here think help means avoiding the base request and sluicing the user off to some other program
<devendra> fccf, whats the recommended way of installing netbeans in ubuntu ?
<blakkheim> firefly2442: why not just use the local copy and then scp it?
<Asknothing> fccf thats the problem i'm at my friend's place and they only have an old copy i tossed them and their system doesn't have usb booting so i was just hoping i could use this disk like that universal bootwizard cd
<brando753> im actually tring to get some game structures and some games that are being worked on over to linux as well
<dsnyders> firefly2442, , you could use scp and copy the file back and forth
<fccf> devendra: sudo apt-get install netbeans
<omar> I have a Logitech webcam on ubuntu 9.10, when I run luvcview this is what appears: http://www.pastebin.com/d41524c88
<firefly2442> blakkheim, dsnyders: ok thanks, I'll give that a try
<ndeah1> firefly2442 or you use sshfs
<airtonix> brando753, for something useful, I would suggest that you investigate trying to get the program to use linux versions of the libraries the source code referrs to... it wont be easy and it will consume many of your hours
<LJJ> sshfs ftw
<ysmn2>  how do i reinstall ubuntu?
<Ascavasaion> I eventually got the Laptop to connect to the Internet with a cellphone via a bluetooth dongle.  Took me forever but okay it worked.  But only with my wife's Samsung D600.  When I use my cellphone Samsung SGF-J750 it refuses to stay connected.  I change the MAC address and the channel number and then do a sudo rfcomm release MACADDRESSHERE and then a sudo rfcomm bind rfcomm0 MACADDRESS CHANNELNUMBER and it does not work.  Any ideas f
<Ascavasaion> rom someone who has done this and also burnt their fingers?
<fccf> Asknothing: ubuntu isn't a universal bootwizard - although that would be cool
<blakkheim> !install > ysmn2
<ubottu> ysmn2, please see my private message
<firefly2442> oh yeah, I forgot about sshfs
<Asknothing> fccf: true. :P
<brando753> ... i was hoping there would be an easier way, o well i guess its time to dramatically change the code ...
<sebsebseb> Hi
<airtonix> brando753, it's also fairly certain that you've already investigated possible linux applications to use instead... possibly your answer is best asked in a more linux programmer orientated channel
<Trek> ysmn2: you need a live image (either a USB or CD) and reinstall through that, unless you're using a Wubi install
<glphvgacs> got a problem here with dell inspiron 1525 wireless settings (running 9.10). ifconfig: eth0,lo and lshw -C network don't see any "CLAIMED, UNCLAIMED, ENABLED or DISABLED"
<glphvgacs> the light seems to be off for the card
<bobsomebody> so does anyone know how to configure rsyslog for remote reception?
<glphvgacs> /etc/network/interfaces: auto eth0\n iface lo inet dhcp\n auto eth1\n iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Huckfh> hi all
<glphvgacs> /etc/network/interfaces: wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<glphvgacs> pls help
<Huckfh> someone can tell me another program instead Gedit for open .run file?
<omar> I have a Logitech webcam on ubuntu 9.10, when I run luvcview this is what appears: http://www.pastebin.com/d41524c88
<Trek> Huckfh, a .run file is a binary, correct?
<Huckfh> i think im not sure, the thing is this : ive downloaded team speak 3 for amd64 but there is only version with .run file and gedit cant open
<Huckfh> i received an error if i try to open with gedit
<airtonix> Trek, not always.
<Trek> airtonix: if it gives an error then its supposed to run as executable
<blakkheim> Huckfh: sh filename.run
<airtonix> Trek, how can you make that assumption based on such a vague test?
<Huckfh> well , what i must do it?
<Huckfh> ok i try blakkheim
<airtonix> Trek, (maybe its not even an executable)
<Huckfh> and after blakk?
<Huckfh> now start the installation
<Huckfh> but dont start the loading
<SealedWithKiss> How do I configure advanced desktop effects in Karmic?
<blakkheim> SealedWithKiss: sudo aptitude compizconfig-settings-manager; ccsm
<blakkheim> SealedWithKiss: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager; ccsm
<ka0tic> hi
<ka0tic> i just installed ubuntu on my sata drive, and rebooted... but in my bios there is not sata drive being detected, so i can't boot from the drive .. what is wrong?
<Talon_> how would i make a boot cd for ubuntu? I dual boot, installed winxp, then ubuntu. I just recently got win7 and I got a sneaky suspision grubs going to dissapear if I install win7, and i haven't found a way to use the install cd to boot my system.
<Roasted> is the human-lucid theme that Im seeing on gnome-look the human theme that lucid will receive by default?
<SealedWithKiss> Does anybody have any guidance for creating a kick-ass desktop appearance?
<loops> ka0tic, you'll need to play with your BIOS setup, there should be an option to select the drive to boot from.
<dj_segfault> ka0tic: Check boot order in the bios
<dj_segfault> Talon_: Your install CD *is* a boot CD
<dsnyders> Talon_, download a livecd image, check the md5sum and then burn it.  There are many available.
<ka0tic> but in the bios main screen, for SATA 1-4 show [not detected]
<SealedWithKiss> Where can I view information about my hardware in Karmic?
<jonathan_> I'm a noob and I'm having trouble installin vnc Server 4.5 x64
<Talon_> how do you boot an installed linux off the live cd then? I've tried before, couldn't figure it out
<jonathan_> Unpacking vnc-e (from vnc-e_4.5_amd64.deb) ...
<jonathan_> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of vnc-e:
<jonathan_>  vnc-e depends on libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1); however:
<jonathan_>   Package libstdc++5 is not installed.
<jonathan_> dpkg: error processing vnc-e (--install):
<FloodBot2> jonathan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonathan_>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<loops> ka0tic, you might try upgrading your BIOS, flash to the latest available from the motherboard manufacturer
<dj_segfault> Talon_: One of the options from the first menu is to boot off the first hard drive
<jonathan_> sorry
<Talon_> yeah, it always booted windows, never linux.
<ka0tic> loops, but the ubuntu install CD installed ubuntu on it from the same computer ;p
<loops> jonathan_, you need to use pastebin ;o)
<dsnyders> Talon_, You don't.  You either boot the cd or you boot the one on the hard drive.
<loops> ka0tic, yes, but Linux doesn't use the BIOS for accessing hard drive.
<loops> ka0tic, linux has its own drivers and completely ignores BIOS on this matter
<jonathan_> i can't find vnc-e depends on libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1)
<loops> ka0tic, but that doesn't help you boot, you need your BIOS to see the drive to boot from it
<sinbox> Hi, trying to compile darkice, but it is not finding the alsa libraries, where would they be located so I can point the configure script there?  I'm on 8.04
<loops> ka0tic, so you might need to flash to the latest BIOS available for your motherboard.. its' worth a shot anyway
<ka0tic> loops, but i upgraded the bios already, this is a newer motherboard ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe
<loops> ka0tic, okay.
<SealedWithKiss> I am having trouble getting advanced desktop effects such as desktop cube working. I have an AMD graphics card, but don't know whether it's actually being used, and with the correct drivers. Can anybody help?
<dj_segfault> ka0tic: There are two issues: where the boot manager is, and where the root of the OS you're trying to boot is.  The BIOS is needed for the first but not the second
<ka0tic> ok
<loops> ka0tic, absolute worst-case, you could create a USB pen drive that boots into Grub, and lets you boot your SATA partition.
<dj_segfault> SealedWithKiss: System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers
<ka0tic> loops, yeah i was thinking about that too
<loops> ka0tic, but with a newish motherboard, you just shouldn't need to do that :o/
<dsnyders> ka0tic, Just a thought... is the drive properly plugged in?
<SealedWithKiss> dj_segfault, it's activated but not currently in use. Also isn't that the standard general driver for ADM cards? I downloaded and installed a driver specific to the model of my card.
<jonathan_> I'm trying to installing vnc 4.5 x64 and I get his error: vnc-e depends on libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) ... I have libstdc++6 installed and can't find livstdc++5 :(
<ka0tic> dsnyders, it should be ;p .. i'll check though
<dj_segfault> SealedWithKiss: If you can use the proprietary driver but you aren't, that page should tell you.
<dpreacher> hello, i've a weird case of 2 out of 3 of my equally aged usb thumbdrives failing to show up as read-write filesystems, even though output of mount command says they are mounted as vfat and with rw. ubuntu jaunty on dell inspiron 1501.
<SealedWithKiss> dj_segfault, so how do I ensure that the system uses that driver? Right now it's not in use.
<ka0tic> oh my god, i'm so stupid
<ka0tic> i had it in the wrong sata port ;p
<dsnyders> ka0tic, I WIN!!! :-)
<peterpanowski> hey there ... i have a problem with my ubuntu .. the osd is somehow crashed .. after fresh install it worked but when i attached my laptop to a projector the osd crashed -- but take a look: http://www.imagehosteronline.com/share-6D8B_4B8190BC.html
<dj_segfault> SealedWithKiss: There should be a button.  You'll have to tell us what's on that screen to help you more
<peterpanowski> i googled a lot but couldnt really find a solution .. help would be very kind :)
<EWR> hi. i ran BleachBit and it did some "APT" autoremove and autoclean thing. it removed like 100 mb of stuff. did i mess anything up?
<SealedWithKiss> dj_segfault, there is only an option to remove.
<dj_segfault> SealedWithKiss: What does it say near the top of the screen?  Can you snapshot the dialog box?
<fretster> howdy all
<fretster> anyone know a way to make really good, high quality pdf's out from a scanner in ubuntu?
<fretster> i guess basicaly a really good scan utility would do the trick
<EWR> <EWR> hi. i ran BleachBit and it did some "APT" autoremove and autoclean thing. it removed like 100 mb of stuff. did i mess anything up?
<SealedWithKiss> dj_segfault, ATI/AMD Proprietary FGLRX Driver
<dj_segfault> SealedWithKiss: Then what makes you think it's not being used?
<SealedWithKiss> dj_segfault, are you looking for something specific?
<Luke_> i have Ubuntu up and running on my Gateway core i3 laptop form Best Buy, but i have to connect a moniter to the laptop to see my screen.   is there any way i can configure Ubuntu to use my laptop screen?
<SealedWithKiss> dj_segfault, it says so. "The driver is activated but not currently in use".
<k4rt33k> EWR: Nothing happens with autoremove or autoclean. Maximum your local copies of packages might be lost
<k4rt33k> you can always download them
<EWR> ok cool
<EWR> thanks
<peterpanowski> anyone got an idea about this: http://www.imagehosteronline.com/share-6D8B_4B8190BC.html
<dj_segfault> SealedWithKiss: Did you reboot since activating it, or restart X?
<rafkid> night
<sinbox> I am trying to compile darkice, but it is not finding the alsa libraries, where would they be located so I can point the configure script there?  I'm on 8.04
<fretster> anyone know a really good scan utility in linux
<fretster> through repo or otherwise?
<k4rt33k> peterpanowski: What is it?
<EWR> k4rt33k: i also tried unmounting a USB drive, and it caused an error. i then tried renaming stuff in my documents in my home folder and it wouldnt let me. i rebooted and it went to a recovery console where i had to run fsck and now everything seems ok. what the heck happened?
<fring666> fretster: what do u mean by scan utility
<fretster> a really good piece of software to scan documents and generate pdf's
<Luke_> i have Ubuntu up and running on my Gateway core i3 laptop form Best Buy, but i have to connect a moniter to the laptop to see my screen.   is there any way i can configure Ubuntu to use my laptop screen?
<peterpanowski> k4rt33k: do you see the dialog up in the right corner ? all messages like that are fucked up
<fretster> like acrobat pro kinda wuality
<hydrid> join #ubuntu-gr
<hydrid> uops
<hydrid> oups sorry
<guntbert> !language | peterpanowski
<peterpanowski> sorry ?
<ubottu> peterpanowski: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<peterpanowski> sorry
<guntbert> peterpanowski: please mind your language - no swearing here
<peterpanowski> i`ll watch my language
<k4rt33k> EWR: No idea. Could be a mounting error. fsck is just a way to keep your data safe. It checks for any errors. Nothing to worry.!mount
<k4rt33k> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Luke_> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<EWR> k4rt33k: yeah everything works now. i guess it was a glitch
<Out`Of`Control> I get no sound from Amarok, but i hear when i use other programs. Is there a way to fix it?
<k4rt33k> peterpanowski: Don't get me wrong but all i see is a pink strip
<subn0de> hi
<EWR> k4rt33k: i've had  9.10 for 2 days ... lol.
<peterpanowski> yeah
<peterpanowski> do you know the status messages?
<subn0de> any1 know how to set my cursor on fire?
<peterpanowski> like battery low
<k4rt33k> EWR: good...you'll like it for sure
<peterpanowski> wlan connected
<EWR> k4rt33k:huge improvement over 9.04 i think. my internet doesnt randomly die anymore !!!
<k4rt33k> peterpanowski: Like Jgrowl in mac
<peterpanowski> theses messages
<EWR> k4rt33k: and my pc shuts off in under 4 seconds LOL
<guntbert> !enter | peterpanowski
<ubottu> peterpanowski: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Brazucka> Hi there, how are you?
<subn0de> fine
<subn0de> any1 kno how to set my cursor on fire?
<brendan`> with a lighter?
<peterpanowski> k4rt33k: all the status messages like "battery low" or "network connected" are displayed in an osd in the upper right corner. all there messages are broken in the way that you can see in the screenshot
<Brazucka> Which package should I remove on synaptic, to get rid of Ubuntu's network settings manager? The one we can open throught System > Settings > Network?
<subn0de> brendan: i tried but it doesnt work so i have some ash on my monitor
<k4rt33k> peterpanowski: got it. Must be a growl issue. am looking will let you know once I find something.
<subn0de> no im serious
<EntityReborn> Anyone here use eric4? The autocomplete window is not functioning correctly.
<peterpanowski> k4rt33k: thanks a lot ... could you give me a keyword for keeping search up myself ?
<slackguru> Do you all think I may get better results discussing a cpu throttling issue connecting to the ubuntu servers or should we discuss it here? I have been reading a lot out on launchpad about the CPU fan issues and am not sure where to throw my two cents?
<peterpanowski> growl ?
<k4rt33k> peterpanowski: grails config in karmic
<jonathan_> Im getting this when I try to install vnc server:   dependency problems prevent configuration of vnc-e: vnc-e depends on libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1)
<jpapertowel> okay I installed ubuntu using the alternate cd and software raid, how do I install Grub?
<jonathan_> any idea's, thx
<BluesKaj> subn0de, whynot search google-linux ...nobody here knows or isn't taking your question seriously
<Trek> jonathan_ you're missing that dependency for VNC
<subn0de> jonathan, doesnt that mean u hav to install libs... first?
<EWR> k4rt33k: can Ubuntu's filesystem become fragmented like windows
<subn0de> blues i googled 40 minutes and dont found nothing
<slackguru> Do you all think I may get better results discussing a cpu throttling issue connecting to the ubuntu servers or should we discuss it here? I have been reading a lot out on launchpad about the CPU fan issues and am not sure where to throw my two cents?
<ben_> when burning an audio cd some of the tracks have static, and it's not the file already checked that
<guntbert> !defrag | EWR
<ubottu> EWR: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<k4rt33k> EWR: Honestly no idea...I don't remember seeing a defragmenter tool
<BluesKaj> subn0de, describe where and when you saw a firey cursor
<j0nathan> Trek: where do i get the dependency for VNC from?
<EWR> thanks for the link i'll read it
<j0nathan> subn0de:  I can't find Package libstdc++5 is not installed
<subn0de> BluesKaj, ive seen it here (and its so pretty cool) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiQq9kPsCQE&feature=related
<j0nathan> I have Package libstdc++6 installed
<Trek> j0nathan, have you tried installing that package through terminal?  sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<subn0de> jonathan: im sorry, im very new to linux
<gabriel____> hi guys, how i can increase the keyboard buffer
<j0nathan> Trek: yes, I get Package libstdc++5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<BluesKaj> subn0de, so look for Linux Superbar - DockbarX
<gabriel____> my keyboard fails randomly
<j0nathan> subn0de: I appreciate any tips, thx
<guntbert> j0nathan: how did you install? try sudo aptitude/apt-get install vino
<gabriel____> hi guys, how i can increase the keyboard buffer, is this possible in ubuntu?
<subn0de> thanx, BluesKaj
<sinbox> I am trying to compile darkice, but it is not finding the alsa libraries, where would they be located so I can point the configure script there?  I'm on 8.04
<subn0de> j0nathan, you may try this :    sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5
<subn0de> because ibstdc++.so.6 is the actual now
<j0nathan> guntbert: How did I install what?
<gnarwal> sinbox, try apt-get build-dep darkice
<guntbert> jonathaN: the vnc server
<j0nathan> subn0de: I got Couldn't find package vinosudo
<j0nathan> gunbert: dpkg -i vnc-e_4.5_amd64.deb
<slackguru> Alright, so here goes, I noticed that my cpu fan would kick on for no apparent reason when the computer was sitting idle, so yesterday I decided to take on the chore of cleaning all the internal components of my case, being extremely careful of course.
<guntbert> jonathaN: vino *is* in the repos - use that
<guntbert> !ot | slackguru
<ubottu> slackguru: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<slackguru> I thought my fan problem would be resolved but now the fan runs at 4900 rpm constantly instead of only occasionally.
<xenover> Hello, can i ask a quick question ?
<SIG_n13kt0> yes
<slackguru> This is a support question
<ikonia> slackguru: get on with it then
<j0nathan> guntbert: I get vino is already the newest version
<xenover> If i install Ubuntu on Win 7, won't it overwrite my OS ?
<k4rt33k> slackguru: Is it creating any problem? else ikonia answered the problem
<slackguru> ikonia, are all your problems two words?
<guntbert> jonathaN: then why do want to install it? you have it already
<k4rt33k> xenover: No...but make sure you got a sep partition for linux
<dj_segfault> xenover: You can install dual boot by making another partition
<ikonia> slackguru: ask the question please, or stop making noise in the channel
<xenover> how do i ?
<slackguru> I was beginning to tell you all that if I wasn't rudely interrupted.
<FreeNodeAdmin> I demand this channel shut down
<xenover> u can continue if i'm interrupting..
<slackguru> After the fan began to run constantly I started seeing instant shutdowns
<gnarwal> xenover, it depends on the method on installation. If you use wubi it will install like a normal windows program. If you partition, you can access it separate from your windows.
<slackguru> no warning
<jpapertowel> how do I install a bootloader using software raid? grub-install /dev/sda /dev/sdb fails :(
<dj_segfault> xenover: When you install, and it gets up to the part of partitioning your hard drive, create another partition (or more) and tell the installer to install it there.
<ikonia> slackguru: you'll get a better response if you keep your questions short and sweet,  quick overview is a good start
<slackguru> I checked the CPU temp in BIOS and it was at 92C
<xenover> using wubi ?
<slackguru> okay
<xenover> can i do it w/o having to burn it on a CD ?
<slackguru> How can I stop my fan from constantly running when lm-sensors does not report any sensors on an i2c bus
<gnarwal> !wubi | xenover
<ubottu> xenover: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<k4rt33k> !enter | xenover
<ubottu> xenover: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<OerHeks> subn0de,  sudo aptitude install gcursor  ( 15 kb ) then system > pref > cursor selection , button install a theme
<Nitsuga> xenover, wubi = the screen that appears when Windows is loaded and you load the CD
<sinbox> thanks gnarwal
<FreeNodeStaffer> I demand this channel shut down now
<FreeNodeStaffer> or i will kline all of you
<slackguru> I have been reading a lot out on launchpad about the CPU fan issues and am not sure where to throw my two cents?
<Nitsuga> xenover, with wubi you don't have to burn the cd
<j0nathan> guntbert:  Im trying to install vnc-e and I get this error: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libstdc++5   Status: (>= 1:3.3.4-1)
<Nitsuga> you can use Daemon Tools os imilar
<ikonia> slackguru: on the bug reports on launchpad.net is a good starting place
<Nitsuga> or similar
<gnarwal> sinbox, anytime
<xenover> okay, got it. Thank You for your responses! Keep being awesome
<InHisName> I need to "remove" one directory name from long tree and shift EVERYTHING down one directory.   mv? but don't see -r in man page
<slackguru> There are a lot of different bug reports on this issue and I was hoping to find help here to narrow it down.
<guntbert> jonathaN: vnc-e is not in the repos it seems - why do you need it?
<j0nathan> guntbert: I want to run vnc server
<alankila> InHisName: moving the top-level directory is already sufficient, all things under it will likewise move.
<ikonia> slackguru: find the one - or two that are closlest linked to your problem, eg: same ubuntu version, similar hardware etc
<Nitsuga> xenover, however, installing it "the normal way" is better,  the system will be faster and you'll have less trouble.
<guntbert> jonathaN: vino *is* a vnc server - and you have that already
<Nitsuga> but if this is your first time in Ubuntu use wubi just in case you don't like it
<sinbox> actually that fifdn't work gnarwal because apt-get looks at the darkice from the repos rather than what I need to compile it
<slackguru> ikonia, are you always this helpful or are you just having a good day?
<j0nathan> guntbert: where do I find it or how do I config it?
<ikonia> I'm around most days
<tprankd> I'm using ircd-hybrid.  I'm able to connect to 127.0.0.1, however when I'm trying to connect to a domain that points to the server IP, the connection is refused.  How can I set it up so I can connect from an external computer?  port 6667 is open
<InHisName> alankila: I move with the mv command to remove that one top level directory ?      mv -r *  /   or different
<slackguru> ikonia, if you don't know anything about cpu throttling issues, just say so and be quiet after that. I am looking for someone that is willing to help with this issue. You clearly are not.
<ricerocket> hey guys, have any of you guys tried using the apple mouse with linux? did it work well?
<xenover> If i can't handle it, I'll do it the old-fashion way, I simply wanna try it out.
<alankila> InHisName: eh. Forget -r. There's no such thing.
<gnarwal> sinbox, if you need more dependencies use apt-cache search keyword. Keyword meaning "name dev"
<ikonia> slackguru: drop the attitude, I'm answering your questions, you asked where to report it - I told you,
<alankila> and judging from your command line, you're about to make a serious mistake. Moving things into / doesn't seem too smart to me.
<phemmy> am  trying to get for my compiz an enviromeant when am rotating the cube
<guntbert> j0nathan: system/preferences/remote desktop
<InHisName> alankila: really moving into /new/   from /new/home   mounting at boot gave me /nome/home   bummer.
<alankila> InHisName: assume directory structure foo/bar, foo/baz/bah. If you want to remove foo, you would type mv foo/* . so that both bar and baz will appear in .
<alankila> InHisName: now foo is empty, and can be safely removed.
<slackguru> No I never asked where to report it. I said there are already a lot of reports and I want to find help narrowing my issue, i.e. someone to brainstorm with, so my two cents aren't wasted on an unrelated topic.
<InHisName> OK, got info, will digest and give it a try.  alankila
<soreau> phemmy: You mean a skydome image?
<j0nathan> guntbert: Thanks, I thought if I installed vnc server I would have more options than what is currently showing under Remote Desktop
<pflanze> Hello. Can Ubuntu be used without internet connection (meaning, burning the whole archive to cdroms)? If so, how many CDs does it take (the computer in question only has a CD drive)?
<ikonia> slackguru: ok - so narroing it down to the issue closest to you, with the best hardware match to you, best OS match to you is the best idea for a bug if there are multiple ones, you can always reference the other bugs in your update. eg: this also happens with bug#12345
<guntbert> j0nathan: what options do you need?
<ikonia> pflanze: the whole archive is 60 gig, however you can burn what you need
<SwedeMike> pflanze: yes, there is a dvd installer that doesn't need internet.
<slackguru> Anyone present that fits this description? I know ikonia doesn't already... More specifically, has anyone experienced this and has already successfully resolved their issue?
<dinobisk> When playing audio or video, everything works fine for some seconds, then it starts skipping to the end of the fire. When I restart, that same thing happens again. Everything worked fine before. What?
<ricerocket> has anyone ever used the apple mouse with ubuntu? or linux in general? i tried searching the internet but got no precise answer
<k4rt33k> pflanze: Depends on what packages you want to install
<ikonia> slackguru: this is your last warning - drop the attitude
<ikonia> !aptoncd | pflanze
<ubottu> pflanze: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<j0nathan> guntbert: When I connect outside of my LAN i can't control the desktop I can only view it even thought allow control is checked. . . When Im on the LAN it works np
<elliotjhug> Hi, I'm having trouble getting my notify-osd popups displaying correctly - I'm only getting old-style yellow notifications, not the nice new ones. Compiz + Nvidia is all setup correctly - so any ideas?
<pflanze> It's for someone else and I don't know exactly what she'll need. Thanks for the APTonCD tip.
<pflanze> Are there already-packaged CDrom images around?
<slackguru> ikonia, I am only flaming you because you continue to flame me
<ikonia> pflanze: that normally works well, you can get the "main" stuff
<soreau> elliotjhug: What nice new ones? AFAIK, the ones in karmic are still the yellow ones
<ikonia> slackguru: I'm not flaming you - I'm responding to your questions
<InHisName> alankila: thanks, worked like a champ
<alankila> InHisName: excellent.
<ricerocket> pflanze: i think you can download a DVD image with a lot of things on it already
<gnarwal> !help > gnarwal
<ubottu> gnarwal, please see my private message
<jpapertowel> i'm getting sick of no linux dists supporting software raid :(
<grumbly> greetings marquis de sod!
<pflanze> Like, in Debian the images are roughly sorted by need, so like burning the first n CDs would be good already.
<ikonia> jpapertowel: all linux distro support software raid, fakeraid is poor in all distros, try not to use it
<pflanze> ricerocket: as I said, no DVDs.
<pflanze> only CDs
<ricerocket> oh, sorry, didn't see that
<alankila> jpapertowel: it tends to take some setup. I can report that at least lucid alpha 2 detected a software RAID I had going on my harddisks at install time
<jpapertowel> ikonia: i'm using software raid and grub won't install, how do i boot without a loader?
<alankila> jpapertowel: it's also possible to set it up manually if you know your way around mdadm from terminal during install.
<ricerocket> pflanze: I would try the aptoncd like ikonia suggested
<KnowTheLedge> Hello
<ikonia> grumbly: you install grub to the disk - not to the raid meta device
<ikonia> oops
<alankila> jpapertowel: I have resorted to /boot partitions
<ikonia> jpapertowel:  you install grub to the disk - not to the raid meta device
<jpapertowel> ikonia: how do i install grub to the disk?
<grumbly> ikonia: ?huh?
<ikonia> jpapertowel: also - make sure you have a seperate /boot partition if you are using raid 0 or 5,
<ikonia> grumbly: sorry - typo
<KnowTheLedge> I am having a problem while trying to Install Kubuntu 9.10 on raid 0
<grumbly> ok
<KnowTheLedge> can anyone help?
<ikonia> jpapertowel: select the raw disk devices as the device
<alankila> ikonia: sadly, grub2 doesn't seeom to handle RAID1 either
<Take0n> Everytime I start ubuntu I have no sound and to fix it I have to enter "killall pulseaudio" then increase the volume. Does anyone know why I have this problem? I upgraded from jaunty to karmic 3 days ago and have been having this problem since then
<elliotjhug> soreau: No, karmic has notify-osd and should show passive notifications
<guntbert> j0nathan: yes, thats what the dialog says ... - please have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1238976 - not sure if that applies
<ikonia> jpapertowel: also make sure your talking about software raid and not fake raid
<jpapertowel> ikonia: oh...guess I have to reinstall and make a boot partition this time *sigh*
<elliotjhug> soreau: I have another machine next to me running karmic with notifications
<ikonia> alankila: really ? I thought my fedora 12 box was grub2 and running on softrware raid
<jpapertowel> ikonia: these stupid wiki articles need to be updated to tell you things like this
<grumbly> how does one make the current gnome look/work a little more like a Mac interface?  essentially I want the keystrokes and button positions... not any more
<pflanze> !offline
<ikonia> jpapertowel: the limitations of raid 1 and 5 are well documented
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<KnowTheLedge> anyone?
<soreau> elliotjhug: Well, that's news to me. Maybe you need to do updates? check sys>admin>software sources>updates
<ikonia> sorry raid 0 and 5
<grumbly> (besides, I already got gloobus-preview and docky so that's taken care of)
<alankila> ikonia: well, I've never had a successful grub2 install to md0, it generally comes up with "no device mapping for md0" or similar. Trying to use the separate disks seems to be out of question, maybe because md reserves the devices and doesn't allow access to the underlying partitions, or something. I'm guessing.
<zeleftikam> grumbly, are you running Ubuntu on Apple hardware?
<KnowTheLedge> Someone private me if they can help me get ubuntu installed on raid 0
<grumbly> zeleftikam: Newp... on an eee
<ned> does anyone know why this would happen (ubuntu not respecting /etc/resolv.conf) http://dpaste.com/162675/ ?
<ikonia> alankila: you don't install to md0 you install to the raw device
<grumbly> I just like my mac keystrokes
<grumbly> and button positions
<Gangrel> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<zeleftikam> grumbly, what do you mean "button positions"
<jpapertowel> ikonia: can my /boot partition be ext4?
<Freddy2> hi
<Gangrel> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<FreenodeIsGay> meatspin.com
<grumbly> zeleftikam: close, minimize. etc on the opposite side
<ikonia> jpapertowel: sure
<alankila> ikonia: hasn't worked, but yeah, that's how I remember I used to set up grub 1
<zeleftikam> grumbly, ah yeah. have you looked at Ubuntu themes?
<ikonia> alankila: I've never done it that way on grub 1 either
<zeleftikam> grumbly, there are some that look like OS X but im not sure if they have the buttons on the opposite side
<ardchoille> !ops | FreenodeIsGay
<ubottu> FreenodeIsGay: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Freddy2> in 10.04 udf 2.5 support is directly included? will i be able to mount a bluray iso? or still having to patch?
<shaullx> my mic doesnt work (netbook acer aspire one d250) any ideas?
<grumbly> zeleftikam: not really- there are just too many to wade through... and maybe someone can point me in the right direction- toward some/one that has a whole littany of "adjustments"
<elliotjhug> soreau: Thanks for suggestion, but I have the latest updates (new notifications have been in ubuntu since the late jaunty alphas btw)
<grumbly> zeleftikam: there is mac4lin... but I don't know if it's compatible (and since it's not in sources, I'm willing top bet it's not)
<SealedWithAKiss> My kernel is panicking dude! Okay so I wipe my drive and slap a bran new copy of 64-bit Karmic onto a partition. I install a driver for my graphics card and reboot, now I'm getting an error similar to 'Kernel panic. Cannot mount root FS.' yada yada yada. Can anybody help please?
<soreau> elliotjhug: Well it's odd it's not working for you then.
<dj_segfault> shaullx: Usually ships with mic input muted/all the way down in the mixer.
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: do you have the same problem with 32 bit?
<KnowTheLedge> anyone help
<soreau> elliotjhug: I don't know what the new ones look like, but AFAIK, I still have the old ones
<KnowTheLedge> no?
<j0nathan> guntbert: Thanks for all your help I really appreciate it =)
<dj_segfault> SealedWithAKiss: No end of troubles today.  Boot off of cd and fsck the drive.
<elliotjhug> soreau: what version of ubuntu are you running on then?
<shaullx> dj_segfault no it isnt nvm i found a tut
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: or the same problems with the liveCD?
<sinbox> finally sorted it gnarwal I needed libasound
<SealedWithAKiss> dj_segfault, I know man! I'm in the live CD now. What's fsck?
<soreau> elliotjhug: I'm referring to my karmic installs
<gnarwal> sinbox, good to hear :)
<elliotjhug> soreau: purely for my own investigations - what graphics card you got in those?
<gabriel____> hello, my keyboard fails ramdo
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: fsck=filesystem check
<dj_segfault> SealedWithAKiss: file system check.  man fsck. What filesystem type are you using on that partition?
<gabriel____> my keyboard fails randomly*
<SealedWithAKiss> dj_segfault, I believe it's ext2.
<gabriel____> some letters some time dont appears
<SealedWithAKiss> dj_segfault, I believe it's ext3.
<dj_segfault> gabriel____: do you have a cat?  :-D
<guntbert> j0nathan: did you get what you wanted?
<soreau> elliotjhug: I have four pcs, one hardy, one jaunty, one karmic, one gentoo/karmic dual boot. One card is so old it can't run compiz, the karmic one is nvidia, jaunty is intel, the gentoo/karmic one is radeon
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: try a different fs?
<Crell> Hi all.  I'm trying to connect to a VPN using KNetworkManager (Kunbuntu 9.10).  I have the configuration all setup AFAIK, but when I select the connection in the popup nothing happens.  No connection, no error, nada.  When I check /var/log/daemon.log, the first useful mention is "No VPN secrets!"  What the heck does that mean, and what do I do about it?
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, perhaps.
<soreau> elliotjhug: But, I have a feeling it's not graphic card or compiz related
<dj_segfault> SealedWithAKiss: Run e2fsck [devicename]
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: maybe ext4?
<gabriel____> dj_segfault: ?
<soreau> elliotjhug: Can you provide screenshots of the new and old notifications?
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: or maybe try throwing /boot on a different partition
<SealedWithAKiss> dj_segfault, device name as in /dev/sda7 ?
<dj_segfault> gabriel____: Sorry I shouldn't joke when the list is so busy.  Is it PS/2, USB, or wireless
<j0nathan> guntbert:  You helped me figure out vino and VNC server are the same :P
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: that is what dj_segfault means
<gabriel____> dj_segfault: notebook
<elliotjhug> new notifications are http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/265 old ones are http://bit.ly/cvz9AU
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, dj_segfault, it just says that it's clean.
<guntbert> jonathaN: :)  Good luck :-)
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: do it from single user
<slackguru> ikonia, I have made it clear that I am aware of the launchpad bug report process, I am also going to make it clear that I know how to reference apparently non-related bugs in my comments on existing bug reports, but so far, none of the bug reports are closely related to me because the only thing I find in common with most of the reports is that I am running karmic koala. This means that I may have an unrelated issue. If that is the case,
<slackguru>  I need to find someone willing to work with me because I do not operate at the speed of launchpad, I am much quicker. Call it impatient if you will I refer to it as proactive. Most people, like yourself, live reactively and frankly I don't appreciate it. I am sure that I speak for others if you treat everyone as you have treated me. Now, with no attitude whatsoever, I would appreciate it if you do not respond to this if you are unwillin
<slackguru> g to brainstorm with me some possible solutions to the problem I am having, offering insight to things I may have overlooked. If you want to work with me in that capacity, a response would be appreciated, otherwise, you can keep your remaining two cents.
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, what do you mean?
<FloodBot2> slackguru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dj_segfault> SealedWithAKiss: when you type fsck -l /dev/sda (thats an L) that will list your partitions.  make sure that's the right one.
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: can you post the output of mount in pastebin
<grumbly> and post the link
<grumbly> here
<paulus68> I use putty + ssh to create a type of VPN to connect to the internet using my server at home to what level can it be traced that I use the internet?
<paulus68> through that tunnel
<gabriel____> dj_segfault: is possible to increase the keyboard buffer?
<SealedWithAKiss> dj_segfault, it says fsck from util-linux-ng
<marienz> paulus68: they can see you're doing *something*, but not what it is.
<blakkheim> paulus68: they can see you connecting to your server's ip and on what port, but the actual data is encryted
<marienz> paulus68: that's assuming anything outbound from your home server is unmonitored, obviously.
<blakkheim> encrypted*
<guntbert> paulus68: how is taht an ubuntu support question?
<dj_segfault> gabriel____: Hm.. Same keys or random keys give you trouble?
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: is / also where you are booting from?
<marienz> paulus68: and that you're careful that things like dns requests also go through the tunnel.
<Kimo> Hello
<gabriel____> dj_segfault: random keys
<KnowTheLedge> Ubuntu cannot mount raid during install < anyone know a fix for this
<elliotjhug> soreau: Did you get those links or did they get flooded out? (sorry for the bitly link but its a long url)
<dj_segfault> gabriel____: Sorry, you got me then.
<paulus68> marienz: well since everything is encrypted and they don't know my home ip adress it should be difficult
<Kimo> i want to see how to configure notfication system in ubuntu
<Kimo> 9.10
<grumbly> gabriel____: sorry to come in to this a little behind, but you arent by chance using a wireless keyboard, are you?
<soreau> elliotjhug: Ahhh, those notifications...
<alankila> KnowTheLedge: I generally execute some sequence of commands like "modprobe raid1; mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1" before entering the partitioning dialogs, that way I have software raid that I can operate with in the install menus
<gabriel____> dj_segfault: its a notebook
<gabriel____> ops
<soreau> elliotjhug: yea I get those on my karmic boxes as well as my jaunty one
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, I haven't got a clue I kinda screwed things up. I originally dual booted Vista with Ubuntu, but Ubuntu screwed up and began spitting out error messages along the lines of ata1: ...... on startup. So I decided to format and reinstall the OS, however something went wrong and GRUB didn't create and entry for Windows Vista. So right now I have no Vista and no Ubuntu, and ultimately no data. Just me and my L
<SealedWithAKiss> ive CD>
<elliotjhug> soreau: ah fair enough
<gabriel____> grumbly: notebook
<marienz> paulus68: they can see what host your encrypted data is going to (that is: they can find your home server trivially). But the others here mentioning this is offtopic here are right, so I'll shut up now :)
<alankila> KnowTheLedge: lucid seems to finally do this automatically, or at least the server install of 10.04 I did today happened to have autodetected existing raid arrays. Finally.
<ikonia> slackguru: the chances are if there are no sensors for lm_sensors for your board and they are just running at full pelt all the time - that's the problem it can't detect when it is hot/cold, if there are no bugs logged that are you actual problem, log one so that others know it's a problem, but I suspect you'll need to interact with with the lmsensors maintainers to see if they can sort some sort of sensor config for it, or the apm guys in the kernel, bu
<soreau> elliotjhug: I wonder if there's some switch you have to flip..
<ikonia> slackguru: not everthing can be fixed "now"
<soreau> elliotjhug: Perhaps, it is a gconf key setting?
<elliotjhug> soreau: I'm gonna be dissapearing for a mo - thanks for confirming they work on nvidia though - narrows my search a little (and I'll look into the gconf idea)
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: Gimme some info here- in terminal, run mount and put it in pastebin and post the url to the pastebin here
<paulus68> guntbert: It's a kind of support question  since I use ssh to set it up and I don't want to leave any trace of it thats why
<Kimo> somone can help i want to get the command to configure notification system in ubuntu
<grumbly> kimo: notify-osd
<grumbly> is what it is.
<guntbert> paulus68: no - not ubuntu support - its a networking question
<Kimo> thank's Man
<grumbly> but I don't know more than that
<grumbly> Kimo: are you trying to move the notifications or something?
<paulus68> guntbert: ok is there a networking support here?
<grumbly> gabriel____: huh... weird.
<grumbly> gabriel____: does it work in other OS?
<Kimo> Yes i want to do that
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, http://pastebin.com/m7f7b4e8f
<grumbly> Kimo: gimme a sec-
<slackguru> ikonia, my fan worked fin until yesterday and there were no changes to my os...
<Kimo> i want to edit the time of Notification
<Kimo> ok
<grumbly> kimo: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/things-to-fix-tweak-after-installing.html
<ikonia> slackguru: oh reallyy,what was it usig to detect the speed if it no sensos  ?
<guntbert> paulus68: try  ##networking or ##security
<ikonia> sensorsven
<slackguru> I cleaned the computer yesterday and the fan just began to run all the time.
<ikonia> ughh "sensors even"
<Kimo> Ok i go now to see this website
<paulus68> guntbert: thanks
<gabriel____> grumbly: yes, in mandriva that came from factory
<grumbly> gabriel____: maybe adjust your keyboard layout-
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, I have basically screwed up everything and bricked my system. Sounds like a major recovery operation would be needed.
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: nah
<slackguru> that's a really good question ikonia maybe you can answer that one
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: are you running a livecd now?
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, yup.
<Kimo> grumbly can you gimee your gmail adress if you want because i think you are expert in ubuntu
<Kimo> can you ??
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: oh...
<ikonia> slackguru: I can only assume that  your bios is supported directly by apmd
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, problem?
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: can you replace the default vmlinuz and initrd that is booting by default
<slackguru> Thats good info ikonia
<cafeteriaboy> Looking for help with Ubuntu 9.10 boot problems if anyone can help.
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: replace=rename and use another
<grumbly> Kimo: haha!! that's a massive compliment.  I just knew what you wanted to do because I had the same problem
<ikonia> slackguru: have you checked if thats got support - that may be a good start ?
<jpapertowel> ikonia: i'm at the part where i make the /boot partiton, should I make 2 boot partitions and RAID them or make 2 boot partitions and leave them as it is?
<slackguru> would there be different utils to see a fan report if mine are directly supported by apmd?
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, that's like speaking Arabic to me. Break it down a little more please, with commands?
<gabriel____> grumbly: you know when some app freezes? and the keyboard dont respond and after this, the letters appears
<ikonia> slackguru: no, I suspect the fan tools are the same tools, but I don't know for %100 certain
<Kimo> hahaha ok man you are very helpful for me
<ikonia> jpapertowel: you can raid them, just use raid 1
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: from the liveCD, mount your hd root or boot... whichever is appropriate for your configuration.
<Kimo> the site you give me is very important
<twomonkies> are there any display/xorg-expert around?!
<Crell> OK, is there a better channel than this one to ask about vpn issues?
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: then go to /boot
<jpapertowel> ikonia: can't use raid0? :/
<slackguru> This topic is so generally brushed over in all of the supporting documents I read...
<gabriel____> grumbly: here the app freeze for a while but the system loses the input
<ikonia> jpapertowel: no, /boot raid 0 or 5 is not supported
<jpapertowel> okay
<ikonia> slackguru: what board is it ?
<grumbly> gabriel____: sounds like something is hanging... I have had this problem and fixed it by not using the application that was causing the hang
<grumbly> gabriel____: that's all I got on it...
<blackstar_> I need help creating a ttyUSB* , MAKEDEV script wont work
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, so I am mounting the partition that's messed up? I can't quite understand.
<slackguru> Its an intel board that came in an HP Pavilion a815n, very problematic with the 3.07 GHz cpu
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, what am I meant to be mounting? I am massive novice.
<slackguru> It was so bad when I got it it couldn't even run the OS that came with it.
<phrix> hi all, FHoSS cant conect to icsf and scsf (openims)... any clue...??
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: if it's ACTUALLY messed up, yes.  but I doubt that it really is.  I bet the initrd is pooped or the kernel image is poop...
<meghan> Hey, i'm trying to convert .aa files to .mp3
<guntbert> phrix: wrong window?
<ikonia> slackguru: oh, it's a laptop
<slackguru> No its a tower
<gabriel____> grumbly: and about the keyboard buffer? is possible to increase? in windows i know that is possible
<meghan> and I've googled and googled, but all of these programs that I've been given that apparently work in wine, I can't get to work - such as goldwave
<ubuntu_> hej
<Kimo> im not using Ipv6 i can remove it
<slackguru> HP Pavilion a815n Intel i815 chipset
<grumbly> gabriel____: I'm sure it is... But i don't know how to do it.
<slackguru> onboard everything
<phrix> guntbert, what's wrong??
<gabriel____> grumbly: ok, thanks
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, what is your predicament?  You trying to identify your root partition?
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, I'm in boot now.
<grumbly> gabriel____: like I said, I only ever fixed this issue by figuring out what was hanging
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: do you have a menu.lst?
<guntbert> slackguru: a completely different approach: could it be that while cleaning you damaged the thermal contact between cpu and cooler?
<blackstar_> I need help creating a ttyUSB* , MAKEDEV script wont work
 * Antisoche will wait & watch
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, I did mkdir /Mounted then mount /dev/sda7 /Mounted then cd /Mounted/boot
<ikonia> slackguru: did you say the fan is behaving as expected in the bios
<PyroPhelia> I need to be able to give people access to a very large file server. They need to be able to write to it.  But I don't want them to be able to delete anything.  how do I do this?
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, nope.
<Kimo> grumbly give me now the command of Osd
<gabriel____> grumbly:  and how i can discover it?
<grumbly> gabriel____: I dont know why you'd want to INCREASE the buffer though...
<guntbert> phrix: I had no idea about you were talking - usually that happens when people are talking to some other channel :)
<iceroot> PyroPhelia: write = delete
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: then you have grub2...
<guntbert> *about what
<SwedeMike> PyroPhelia: look at ftp daemons, some have that functionality.
<slackguru> I thought that for a bit, it appeared there was some excess heat transfer gel, but I then thought maybe the dust in the room was too great...
<airtonix> I seem to be having problems getting dockbarx ackknowledging any themes i put in ~/.dockbarx/themes or /usr/share/dockbarx/themes
<grumbly> do you have the dir grub/?
<grumbly> Kimo: I don't know that
<phrix> gunbert, I have no idea where is the exactly channel...
<endeavormac> is there a way to specify a route (IP) based on the application that is running?
<gabriel____> grumbly: i can press just 2 letters simultaneously
<slackguru> What doesn't make sense is that the lm-sensors doesn't detect any sensors, but the fan worked before the cleaning.
<blackstar_> I need help creating a ttyUSB*  for a 3G conection, MAKEDEV script wont work
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, I do yeah.
<grumbly> Kimo: also, I am guessing your first language is not english
<guntbert> phrix: maybe if you omit the abbreviations ....
<slackguru> It was getting a little to intrusive because of the dust collection running a little too often, but now....
<blackstar_> I need help creating a ttyUSB*  for a 3G conection, MAKEDEV script wont work, i'm running ubuntu Karmic
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: cd into it please.  and look there for a menu.lst or anything
<Kimo> i want to configure notification system
<Kimo> I'm not good in english
<grumbly> also look for initrd and vmlinuz images
<ikonia> slackguru: I've just found a post on the interenet that is almost identical, someone cleaned their fan, put if back and now it's kicking in all the time
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, no menu.lst
<slackguru> link me?
<slackguru> I amy have already read it.
<ikonia> slackguru: some guys are suggesting the contact with the alu case isn't bang on or it's not connected right
<grumbly> Kimo: I can't help you with that.  If you want to try messing with it, it is probably best done through gconf editor
<ikonia> slackguru: http://forums.devshed.com/cooling-105/cpu-fan-causing-shutdown-528966.html
<PyroPhelia> iceroot, then how do people work on large file servers without accedental deletes happening?
<blackstar_> I need help creating a ttyUSB*  for a 3G conection, MAKEDEV script wont work, i'm running ubuntu Karmic
<Younder> Does anyone have any experience setting up raid5 with a redundancy drive?
<SwedeMike> PyroPhelia: they run glftpd for their warez-servers :P
<ikonia> Younder: yes, why ?
<Antisoche> blackstar_, MAKEDEV is for pre-udev stuff; antiquated long ago.  Plug in your device, wait a few seconds, and type 'dmesg | tail'.  The device name will should appear at the bottom.
<SwedeMike> Younder: yes.
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: ok...  look for your most recent initrd and vmlinuz
<blackstar_> ok thanks
<The_ubuntu_noob> hi
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: those would be back in /boot
<PyroPhelia> SwedeMike, i'm working with a 1.85PB HD fileserver for video, not warez.  We're moving to a new system i'm i'm paranoid about users deleting stuff.
<linxeh> blackstar_: what 3g dongle is it ?
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, there are two of both. Most recent it 31-19
<SwedeMike> PyroPhelia: samba might be able to do what you want as well, I don't know it well enough
<SealedWithAKiss> is**
<pflanze> Is there a way to make downloading&installing packages from http://apt.alturl.com/ secure?
<The_ubuntu_noob> how do i get spotify to work it says it can't find my soundcard
<blackstar_> is a Gobi chipset on my toshiba laptop
<PyroPhelia> SwedeMike, this is a prodessional network, no windows computers, linux/mac
<blackstar_> lineh is a Gobi chipset on my toshiba laptop
<PyroPhelia> professional*
<SwedeMike> PyroPhelia: well, look into the different ftp servers available then.
<Antisoche> blackstar_, Once you've gotten that, check the web for a way to make it permanent using udev.  Based on the model number, etc, you can write a udev rule to give it a fixed name like "/dev/3g" or whatever.
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: ok- so you'lll need to get a copy of those images or something maybe newer
<PyroPhelia> SwedeMike, i'm not using ftp at all.  maybe you have missed the point.
<grumbly> when they're downloaded, install them
<PyroPhelia> SwedeMike, they access the server either using afp or nfs.  not ftp
<gigawatt> I have an advanced question
<Younder> ikonia, I have 35 disk array set up in 7 banks. 3 dives to a raid cluster. 2 clusers to a redunt drive. I want the 5 reduntant drives shared in a pool and a disk delegated to the raid that fails. Any Doc's/hint's on how to do this?
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, what's this going to do? Where do I get the copies? I'm confuzzled.
<osotogari> Hi, anyone know of any web based calendar that I can access over my lan?
<gigawatt> if i am logged into a server what is the best way to copy files from that server to my local machine
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: apt
<pflanze> Is there a way to get individual debs checked against package signatures? I know I could do it manually by using gpg and sha1sum, but is there a program to do it?
<blackstar_> Antisodhe thanks, i been using the qcserial but that does not work
<ikonia> Younder: are you using linux software raid for this ?
<guntbert> gigawatt: use scp
<PyroPhelia> gigawatt, hardly advanced.  if you're logged in via ssh you can't.  log in via sftp
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, apt? I'm not down with the lingo.
<Antisoche> grumbly, You think SWAK deleted (his|her) kernel?
<SwedeMike> PyroPhelia: yes, I didn't read that. Don't know if that can be done.
<Younder> ikonia, yes, I don't wan't a harware error to take ot a whole cluster.
<gigawatt> wait i can just use scp the other way to grab the files off
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: apt is package management
<linxeh> Younder: sounds like you could do with zfs or some thing
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, what's the deal? Have I deleted my kernel?
<slackguru> ikonia, that link sounds identicle to mine with the exception that we know not the OS involved. I read the thread and it appears it has no solution posted.
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: from gnome, you can use synaptic
<pflanze> gigawatt: there's also sshfs
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, it seems unlikely; I'm trying to understand what grumbly is working towards.
<guntbert> gigawatt: that depends - but in any case you can use it from your local station and access the remote host
<SwedeMike> PyroPhelia: look into chmod, Sticky-bit might solve this for you.
<ikonia> Younder: ok, so bascially when you setup the array, you need to make sure you do a --spare-device=1 for each array, and make sure you specify the same spare device per cluster of arrays. You may also want to look at something like zfs that actually does disk pooling exactly as you want
<grumbly> Antisoche: no, i dont think that- but I think maybe it's written to a bad spot on the drive
<ikonia> slackguru: yes, it does look almost identitical to your description
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, I'm trying to understand too. I don't have enough information to do what he's asking. Since I don't have much experience using Linux.
<grumbly> Antisoche: if he can boot off CD, but not off drive,
<NCS_One> hi
<SealedWithAKiss> grumpy, I need to know specific commands. I can't fill in the gaps.
<grumbly> Antisoche: I am going to see if using a kernel image will garner better results
<slackguru> ikonia, that link was posted june 2008, you would think there would be a solution posted by now, I hate when people do not revisit their posts and supply the solution that worked.
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: I didnt know that you werent very familiar.  My apologies.
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: give me a minute...
<ikonia> slackguru: he may not have a solution and is just living with it
<Younder> ikonia, linxeh Ill look into zfs thanks. I thought I would need some fancy scripting for this.. (Testing it makes me shudder..)
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: I don't have 64-bit so I dont know the package names...
<Dist`> any chance someone could help me fix Grub, I just installed win 7 and Grub has now gone
<blakkheim> Dist`: grub or grub2?
<Dist`> i've followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but it is still booting windows automaticaly
<NCS_One> what driver should I install for Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02) ?
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, What were you doing when the machine stopped working?
<Dist`> grub legacy
<ikonia> Younder: when you build and array and you do /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb2 etc, the last one is always the spare, if you want to share spare disks, just name the same disk across arrays as the spare
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, yeah I am a complete novice.
<ikonia> Younder: zfs is a better solution though
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, I installed a driver for my ATI card.
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, then rebooted.
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: I did not know-  So, maybe Antisoche can give some help too...
<linxeh> Younder: zfs might not do what you want and it might mean a change in OS
<guntbert> NCS_One: usually intel chips work out of the box
<ikonia> linxeh: zfs does do what Younder wants
<Kimo> I want awn look like macOs Dock
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, Ok.  That sounds generally safe ... so why do you say your computer isn't booting now?
<shaullx> i installed pulseaudio and played with the input (my mic didnt work) and since that i only get sound on the login screen after i login no sound anywhere wth?
<nosferatu> Hey, I've got a question that I can't find a solution to in the support forums
<NCS_One> guntbert, the sound is really strange, I'm on headphones and the sound seems to go from one side to the other
<NCS_One> and vice versa
<linxeh> ikonia: I wasnt aware there was a proper linux release, other than that fuse port ?
<gigawatt> exit
<slackguru> ikonia, thank you for your help and understanding... I am going to go put the system under a heavy load and see if I suffer shutdowns... be back later
<gregg> is the version of wine in the repos (wine1.2 - 1.1.31.0ubuntu3) good enough if i want (need) to install Office 2007?
<ikonia> linxeh: there isn't
<LateralForce> !ask | nosferatu
<ubottu> nosferatu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blakkheim> gregg: why not use a linux alternative such as abiword/openoffice?
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, when I rebooted I got an error message along the lines of kernel panic. Can not find root FS. Not that exactly, but words to that effect.
<Slart> gregg: check the application database
<Slart> !appdb | gregg
<ubottu> gregg: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Younder> ikonia, for testing is there a command to make a drive fail (in software)
<linxeh> ikonia: ok whatever.
<Dist`> when i try to do sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk /dev/sda5 it says install finished, no errors reported. But it also says things like cannot open /boot/grub/device.map, and 494 =: unexpected operator
<shaullx> someone please its kinda urgent i need to skype and my mic doesnt work and now my speakers also
<Slart> gregg: chances are it will be fine though
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: I found this just now- I am not sure how much it will help you, but here goes : http://forums.amd.com/devforum/messageview.cfm?catid=328&threadid=116112
<ikonia> Younder: if you do a --manage you can mark a drive as failed
<gregg> thanks Slart
<Gangrel> any idea how to change splash screen? cause i tried many guides but nothing happened
<Gangrel> !splash
<blakkheim> !please | shaullx
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<nosferatu> For some reason my "Notification Area" gets borked sometimes.. specifically, my networkmanager thing with the icon for my wireless connection disappears and is "replaced" with another dummy one, usually my Bluetooth icon but sometimes my audio one
<ubottu> shaullx: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Younder> ikonia, thx ill take if from there
<nosferatu> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Slart> !details | shaullx
<ubottu> shaullx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nosferatu> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<shaullx> i already did
<loloftherings> how do I make ubuntu boot into a tty instead of X? /etc/inittab seems to be gone..
<nosferatu> ah, sorry, I am running 9.10 as well
<blakkheim> loloftherings: get rid of gdm
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, ok.  What that means is that the kernel can't find your root filesystem.  Do you have any other boot options in your GRUB menu?
<shaullx> <shaullx> i installed pulseaudio and played with the input (my mic didnt work) and since that i only get sound on the login screen after i login no sound anywhere wth?
<grumbly> loloftherings: disabel gdm/kdm
<dexley> hi yall
<loloftherings> blakkheim: gdm is gone..
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, I don't get a GRUB menu.
<blakkheim> loloftherings: then what does it boot to?
<slackguru> ikonia, one more question, what if /proc/acpi/thermal_zones/ is empty does that help you point me in a direction?
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, oh sorry I do.
<Slart> shaullx: oh.. sorry.. I must have missed where you mentioned all those things..
<ikonia> slackguru: well that suggests the OS has no idea of the temperature at all
<loloftherings> blakkheim: getting an error right now.. the graphics error
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, there's recovery and memtest I think.
<ikonia> slackguru: which suggests "something" has broke if it was working before
<blakkheim> loloftherings: more details will help
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, Ok - so at boot you get a menu with only three options?
<loloftherings> blakkheim: the one that gives you an option to run in low graphics, tty or reconfigure the graphics
<grumbly> loloftherings: instead of removing gdm, DISABLE it thru rc
<hayleyw> when i attach a usb flash drive in karmic, i get a warning saying automount failed because it's unauthorized. how do i make auto mounting work?
<blakkheim> loloftherings: and if you pick tty?
<ikonia> slackguru: based on the forum post I wonder if there has been a hardware failure
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, there are double entries for initrd (is it?) and vmlinuz.
<slackguru> ikonia, i really do think this is a false report, my CPU is cool to the touch when the bios says its running at 92C
<loloftherings> blakkheim: it will get a tty, but I get the same error every time I boot
<shaullx> Slart thats ok , can you help me?
<guntbert> NCS_One: no idea then - try to play with the audio settings maybe?
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, Is there anything unusual about your computer?  Is it a regular desktop or is it a server with some weird RAID device?
<Merritt> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu (server if it matters) 9.10, nvidia card with nvidia driver. TV-Out without nvidia driver gives color, with nvidia driver gives only black and white. I have tried: sudo nvidia-xconfig --tv-standard=NTSC-M --tv-out-format=SVIDEO (and variants like NTSC-J & COMPOSITE. Google fails me now. Any ideas?
<ikonia> slackguru: I don't doubt it's a false rpeort, that's why I'm suggesting it /may/ be a hardware failure, on the board
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, there's no RAID configuration. Your standard Dell desktop machine.
<Dist`> anyone know why my machine auto boots into windows even after doing a grub-install?
<loloftherings> grumbly: how excactly do I do that?
<blakkheim> Dist`: you didn't do it correctly
<Crell> What do people suggest for a vpn client other than network-manager, which is apparently double-plus-ungood?
<Dist`> i did it as it said
<miraiw> Dist`: did you install in the mbr?
<hayleyw> Dist`, your bios is pointing to the windows drive and not the linux drive?
<slackguru> See, now you're just coming with bad news, I was hoping to avoid that altogether...
<grumbly> loloftherings: if you can get sysv-rc-conf or rename the rc scripts by hand, that would be the best way
<blakkheim> Crell: ssh
<Dist`> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk /dev/sda5
<Slart> shaullx: I don't think so.. I'm still reading through all your previous messages.. searching for what version of ubuntu you're running..
<ActionParsnip> Merritt, you can define the tv standard in xorg.conf to set the tv standard
<goumiri> where i can find soft for blackberry phone
<Dist`> hayleyw i only have 1 drive
<loloftherings> grumbly: sysv-rc-conf didn't show gdm anymore if I'm right
<hayleyw> Dist`, install to /dev/sda, not /dev/sda5
<jpapertowel> ikonia: i'm on the grub install stage of the installer, but it says grub-install to (hd0) fails :(
<loloftherings> grumbly: I'll try to rename the scripts
<remoteCTRL> is there actually a soulseek client for linux?
<shaullx> Slart 9.10
<dexley> hey ppl i am runnin karmic and i cant read .mp3 with Amarok !  i already tried xine and lame ! didnt make it. someone knows the solution plz?
<Merritt> ActionParsnip: Standard meaning what?
<pinkspider> hi
<shaullx> Slart acer aspire one d250 netbook
<pinkspider> help-me
<blakkheim> dexley: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<blakkheim> remoteCTRL: nicotine+
<pinkspider> what is rfi ?
<Dist`> ok i just ran it as /dev/sda, ill quickly reboot and see if it has worked
<grumbly> loloftherings: look for SXX  scripts related to xorg and gdm and rename them to KXX
<Crell> blakkheim: ssh is not a vpn client.
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL, http://freshmeat.net/projects/pyslsk/
<blakkheim> Crell: it can be used as one
<dexley> ty blakkheim
<loloftherings> grumbly: ok, thanks
<miraiw> pinkspider: really fat indian
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, So basically, the way the computer boots is that there is a boor loader; generally GRUB these days in the linux world.  The boot loader knows where the kernel is and loads it.  The kernel, though, puts most of its drivers into a ramdisk, including the driver for the hard drive.  The boot loader makes the ramdisk available to the kernel so if can talk to the disk and mount the root filesystem.  Got all that?
<un214> I found ssh is a better VPN solution then every other solution I've tried.
<blakkheim> ^
<guntbert> miraiw: when helping be helpful
<benoitc> mmm anyone know how long it take for an uploaded package to launchpad (with dput) to appear on the web ?
<remoteCTRL> thx blakkheim and ActionParsnip
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, I believe so yeah.
<benoitc> I don't see it in interface and no error after dput
<pinkspider> alguém fala portugués ?
<blakkheim> !pr
<Crell> blakkheim: That is substantially beyond my network-fu.
<pinkspider> brasil ?
<blakkheim> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<guntbert> !pt | pinkspider
<ubottu> pinkspider: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, When you install a new device driver, often times the ramdisk gets regenerated.  If this fails because the disk is full, or whatever, you're going to have problems.
<Dist`> hayleyw thankyou
<pinkspider> #ubuntu-br
<Crell> I am ideally looking for a GUI.  I've been recommended kvpnc on another forum.
<Dist`> its working again :)
<hayleyw> Dist`, you're welcome :)
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, okay.
<blakkheim> Crell: might be time to learn some ssh basics then
<rservers> I did apt-get install "packagename" but its a really old version, im using 8.0.4 lts ubuntu, is there a way to see if there is a newer version of this package somehow?
<Dist`> how would I go about editing list that shows up in grub now?
<blakkheim> rservers: 8.04 is old, so the packages will be old
<Crell> blakkheim: Are you saying that ubuntu does not support VPNs except via CLI?
<Dist`> its nothing important, but i just want to change my windows option from 'win 7 RC' to 'win 7 ultimate'
<blakkheim> Crell: i said nothing of the sort
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, So, from your live CD, you can poke around on the hard drive and find your kernel and ramdisk.  These are usually available from the root filesystem as /vmluinuz and /initrd.img
<hayleyw> Dist`, edit /etc/grub/menu.lst
<Kimo> DISt Startup-Manager
<Dist`> thankyou again :)
<Kimo> Dist Use Startup-Manager
<happyhessian_> i upgraded to backports and suddenly my network activity is severely hampered, any ideas about what i should check?
<blakkheim> Crell: i'm saying that ssh is a very good solution for vpn, and someone else agreed. you can use whatever you like, that's just my suggestion.
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, I mounted /dev/sda7 and can browse the FS via the terminal. I can access /boot and view the vmlinuz and initrd files.
<happyhessian_> (btw, don't be offended if i quit without warning, my network connection is really shoddy...that's the whole problem!)
<Dist`> one last question before I go, i noticed that when reading through the ubuntu help guide, even though im on 9.10 im running grub legacy, is there a need for me to update to Grub 2?
<NCS_One> guntbert, I just installed ubuntu and its the first movie I trying to see on it, and I think its the movie sound thats ruined :(
<Crell> blakkheim: I shall revise my inquiry then.  Can anyone recommend a good GUI vpn client for (K)Ubuntu besides network-manager?
<guntbert> NCS_One: good explanation :)
<ActionParsnip> Dist`, if  what you have works, keep it
<NCS_One> guntbert, going to check it on another PC
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, There is also usually a backup of each of these (.old).  To make it difficult, the files are really there, what those files are are symlinks.  The files are typically put into /boot, which is a small partition at the beginning of the disk because some computer BIOSes (the thing that boots the computer) are too old to read too far into the bigger disks.
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, 'the files _aren't_ really there...'
<nosferatu> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nosferatu> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<guntbert> !askthebot | nosferatu
<ubottu> nosferatu: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, So, having said that -- what you need to do is give GRUB a good kernel and good ramdisk to boot your computer.
<jpapertowel> okay so I used software raid to create a 100 MB RAID1 ext4 /boot partition, a 1.5 TB RAID0 ext4 / partition, and a 4 GB swap partition - now I go to install grub and it fails...what command should I be using to install grub?
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, well my BIOS is the most up to date version.
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, Fortunately, GRUB has an interactive menu that you can use to help you troubleshoot.  From your mounted partition, copy down the filenames of all the 'vmlinuz' and 'initrd.img' files you have.
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, It doesn't matter how new _your_ machine is.  Software has to deal with this cruft almost forever.
<Slart> shaullx: it seems the acer aspire d250 should work out of the box with 9.10. At least according to this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141529&page=12 . You could try using plain alsa if its pulseaudio that is messing things up.. pastebins of "cat /proc/asound/cards" might be useful as well
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, So - you should know what your root filesystem is (/dev/sda?) and the smaller /boot filesystem (which sounds like /dev/sda7).
<happyhessian__> essentially, my network is characterized by giving me the correct download speed according to speedtest but working really really slowly whenever it has to load pages, taking forever to run host <website> if it wasn't recently accessed and cutting off large (>5MB) downloads in the middle.  i turned off ipv6 according to what i saw on the forums, though it doesn't seem to have made much of a difference (should it have, really?)  i'm going a little
<happyhessian__>  crazy, especially as i don't know of any way to downgrade back to my old system...
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, vmlinuz and initrd have two versions. They both have a 31-14 and a 31-19 versison.
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, In my /boot, I have 'vmlinuz' 2.6.28-15, 2.6.31-18 and 2.6.31-20.  Each of these has their own initrd
<happyhessian__> i've been using one sort of k/ubuntu for several years already and i've never had a problem like this
<ActionParsnip> happyhessian_, try adding 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4  in your DNS list, it may speed stuff up
<grumbly> happyhessian_:that may make things bad too.
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, so I have vmlinuz 2.6.31-14/19
<ActionParsnip> happyhessian_, you can also install and configure dnsmasq to keep the most dns resolves local
<grumbly> happyhessian__: what browser are you using?
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, Ok, good.  From your GRUB boot menu, you should be able to select the -14 revision of the 2.6.31 kernel and it'll just boot normally, with the slightly older kernel and no new driver.
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, how will I do that?
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: that is a much easier way of doing what I suggested
<grumbly> or tried to suggest
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, At boot, the menu should give you an option for each.  You just pick it.
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, use 'e' to edit when GRUB loads? And then change 31-19 to 31-14?
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, ohh okay then.
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, If that doesn't happen, yes, you can use 'e' to edit it.
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, I'll give that a shot now then.
<happyhessian> grumbly: even as we speak, quassel is periodically cutting itself off (EDIT: has just cut itself off)
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, brb.
<grumbly> Antisoche: in ref. to this problem, from the AMD developer forum, "Looks like a bug in the fglrx driver when PAT is enabled in the kernel"
<jsilver> hi guys
<grumbly> happyhessian: tried a different browser?
<NCS_One> guntbert, the movie sound is ok
<Antisoche> grumbly, I wouldn't expect the driver to be loaded from the ramdisk.  Where do you see that posted?
<NewWorld> edqnag:  Did you install Ubuntu or Kubuntu. And which version?
<dangerman> can i delete .deb files in var/cache/apt/archives without problems?
<grumbly> Antisoche: http://forums.amd.com/devforum/messageview.cfm?catid=328&threadid=116112
<Antisoche> thx
<jsilver> i have an imac connected to a dell with a cross over cable both running ubuntu 9.10 one x86 and the other ppc. i was able to get a bridge working to get the imac online once but i broke it. is there a howto on network bridges? imac -> pc laptop (wireless)
<ActionParsnip> dangerman, use: sudo apt-get clean
<jrib> dangerman: use apt-get clean or autoclean (see « man apt-get »)
<ardchoille> dangerman: yes, once they're installed
<NCS_One> guntbert, only on ubuntu its not
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, it's working!
<grumbly> Antisoche: i dont either, but I DO think there is something incompatible with the kernl
<grumbly> and driver
<ActionParsnip> dangerman, if space is an issue, consider removing old unused kernels
<jpapertowel> okay so I used software raid to create a 100 MB RAID1 ext4 /boot partition, a 1.5 TB RAID0 ext4 / partition, and a 4 GB swap partition - now I go to install grub and it fails...what command should I be using to install grub?
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, Well now, that wasn't so tough, was it?  :)
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, so what do I do now with version 19? Do I have to select version 14 every time I wanna boot?
<edqnag> NewWorld i have latest version of ubuntu
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, no particularly no.
<NewWorld> edqnag:  Lucid?
<elliotjhug> jsilver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces may help?
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, I'm not sure - is your disk full?  'df' will tell you
<guntbert> NCS_One: as I said intel is *usually* supported, but apart from that I don't know - please ask the channel again (but not for a driver, rather after issues with your sound chips)
<edqnag> i dont know realy
<jsilver> thanks
<edqnag> NewWorld i dont know realy
<grumbly> Antisoche: also herehttps://launchpad.net/bugs/464525
<edqnag> NewWorld i just downloaded it from ubuntu main site
<SealedWithAKiss> Nahh only 5% used.
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche,
<grumbly> its listed... known...
<ardchoille> !version | edqnag
<ubottu> edqnag: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<NewWorld> edqnag:  Do you still have that file that you downloaded fromt he ubuntu main site?
<NCS_One> guntbert, ok, thanks
<elliotjhug> jsilver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking#Creating%20a%20network%20bridge%20on%20the%20host may be a little bit better actually - tidier looking anyway
<edqnag> NewWorld ok you didnt understand me ill explain
<jsilver> nice nice elliotjhug
<Antisoche> grumbly, That sounds familiar, doesn't it?
<grumbly> itdo!
<dangerman> ok, thanks
<Kimo> how i can speed Up my Ubuntu linux
<Crewsr3> Can someone help me figure out how to type up the command this is what I came up with and the error that I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/381198/
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, ?
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, while you here you may be able to help me with something else. When I installed Ubuntu GRUB didn't create an entry for my Vista partition, which I can't boot into. I know it's there but I can't boot into it.
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, ?
<blakkheim> Kimo: do a minimal install with a lightweight window manager
<elliotjhug> Kimo: is there anything in particular you are finding slow?
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, no it's only 5% used.
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: regards to the panic issue, you're experiencing a bug that is confirmed.  There is an incompatibility with the ATI driver and the 64-bit kernel.
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, I'm old and crochety.  I want my LILO back.
<edqnag> NewWorld i downloaded ubuntu from main site and instaled, my screen freezed and when i restarted ubuntu i saw i have KDE desktop instead of GNOME, now i dont know how to get back on GNOME, i dont even know how to set up internet on KDE, since i have dual OS im on windows now
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, Are you sure you still have Vista on the drive?
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, really? That's a slaaaaag.
<benoit__> Help! I deleted my /etc/postgresql*  and I thought re-installing postgresql would recover the conf files, but it didn't. How do get Ubuntu to restore the conf files?
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, I hope so.
<ActionParsnip> edqnag, log off, select gnome, log on
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, so I can't use enhanced desktop effects?
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: Good news is, once you're comfortable building a kernel, you can fix the bug by recompiling!
<NewWorld> Access_Denied:  How are you supposed to 'select gnome' lol?
<Kimo> no no it's not slow but i want some speed
<ActionParsnip> edogawa_,you select the DE from the list at the bottom
<NewWorld> ActionParsnip:  :  How are you supposed to 'select gnome' lol?
<ActionParsnip> NewWorld, see above ;)
<edqnag> ActionParsnip i dont have GNOME to select on log in
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, so I can't use enhanced desktop effects or anything?
<Crewsr3> Can someone help me with the cli doing an rsync with another computer on my Lan
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, this is why Windows is so much easier.
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, Type 'fdisk -l /dev/sda' and see if there's a large NTFS partition there (or pastebin the output)
<NewWorld> ActionParsnip:  Ubuntu doesn't come preinstalled with both GNOME and KDE
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: at the moment, not with the 64bit kernel, no...
<guntbert> Crewsr3: you have to tell rsync that the dest is on a remote system ( it could be with a : between host and path ??)
<elliotjhug> Kimo: Well in general blakkheim ideas quite good - I know people on lower spec systems find Xubuntu to be fast but still useable
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, it's there.
<Crewsr3> guntbert, http://paste.ubuntu.com/381198/ this is what I tryed can you let me know what I did wrong
<edqnag> ActionParsnip so how i just get back gnome instead of kde
<ActionParsnip> NewWorld, if gnome was previously installed but kde has appeared then it sounds like both are currently installed, i know ubuntyu doesnt come with both installed
<Kimo> Ok thanks
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, Windows is easier because the driver developers write for Windows.  We Linux folx have to do it all ourselves.  It takes longer.
<Kimo> I Have AWN how i cant transform it to be like macOs Doc 100%
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, What partition is it?
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, /dev/sda1
<edqnag> ActionParsnip it can be that kde installed when i installed K3B via synaptic
<guntbert> Crewsr3: please read man rsync yourself - I'm off to bed (but look out for a : )
<grumbly> Antisoche, SealedWithAKiss: FOUND THIS!  may work with the panics- http://www.lamnk.com/blog/page/2/
<transom324> mplayer & vlc won't play DVDs. help
<Crewsr3> guntbert, I have been reading the man pages and I'm stuck
<Tm0> Bonjour. My friend has his machine hacked. His machine was very secured. We think it could be a security vunerabiltiy.
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: it's about midway down on the page
<ActionParsnip> edqnag, sounds likely. k3b uses qt libs like kde
<guntbert> Crewsr3: then please ask the channel again - I'm defintely off :-)
<edqnag> ActionParsnip but how i simply switch back to gnome
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, grumbly: before we go too far with blogs (I didn't look at that link) we should upgrade to the latest kernel & OS patches I'd recommend...
<Diverdude> Any recommendations for a good bittorrent client for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> edqnag, is gnome not an option in the bottom bar on the logon screen?
<edqnag> ActionParsnip no
 * Antisoche doesn't know how to pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<grumbly> Antisoche: I agree...
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Tm0> Does anyone care in helping my friend in how he was hackED?
<Tm0> Because i am pretty sure it isn't very good.
<Solvemon> Hi, I have a question about separate x-screens on nvidia card. I have set up my two monitors to display separate x-screens, and I have also positioned them so the mouse will not glide from one to the other. Is there a way to make my mouse jump to the other screen, so I can run an application there? If not, is it possible to remote-desktop only the secondary x-screen from my first x-screen?
<Tm0> He had it secured a lot.
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, so does that mean that there may be a way to get my card working?
<Dwezzle> Hacked?
<LogicalDash> Tm0, please be more specific. What problem is your friend having? What should be happening instead?
<elliotjhug> Tm0, Do you have any information about the vulnerability?
<ActionParsnip> Tm0: install and run chkrootkit
<Diverdude> i tried transmission, but this a really bad client. it keeps disconnecting my computer from the network, and it is extremely slow in downloading. Vuze works waay better
<LogicalDash> Diverdude, Azureus is Vuze. Actually Azureus is the original name.
<Crewsr3> guntbert, thanks for trying good night
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude, i think its awesome and plays nice with my phone. try a few see which you like
<Diverdude> LogicalDash, i know
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, I expect so.  I think I had an ATI on a 64-bit laptop and it just worked.  But let's get to that later...
<transom324> ubuntu 9.10 newly installed clean
<Tm0> His passwords changed. All logs deleted. All server files gone. No other software was installed. No apache mods. No php files. Just static HTML
<LogicalDash> Diverdude, well if you like Vuze then just install Azureus in Ubuntu.
<edqnag> ActionParsnip can i switch to gnome while im in kde?
<grumbly> Antisoche: hmm... this is a simple non-persistant edit that he can impliment at boot to his latest installed kernel
<Tm0> Also default settings are gone
<grumbly> never hurts to try
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, Here's what's in my /boot/grub/menu.lst file for loading Windows:  http://www.pastebin.com/d50352eca
<LogicalDash> Unless it's actually changed its name here, too, and ubottu hasn't been changed to fit.
<transom324> i get all the usual messges from mplayer & vlc
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, i just dont understand why transmission keeps disconnecting me when wuze works just fine
<sinbox> transmission works fine for me Diverdude
<Antisoche> grumbly, SealedWithAKiss:  ok.  As I said, I didn't look  :)
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, I have GRUB2 which isn't supposed to be edited right?
<ActionParsnip> edoceo, alt+f2    metacity --replace
<Tm0> home encfs is messed up aswell
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, grub.cfg ?
<bjhaid>  hello room, I am new to Ubuntu, trying to install asterisk locally, since my internet modem is not linux compatible, I cannot get to install because I cannot copy into /usr/src/ can anyone please help me out
<benoit__> Hi! Where are Ubuntu's default configuration files stored? (/etc/**)
<ActionParsnip> edqnag, alt+f2    metacity --replace    may work
<Diverdude> bjhaid, use sudo command
<jsilver> does ubuntu bridge automatically?
<ActionParsnip> edoceo, wrong target, sorry dude
<Pirate_Hunter> is there way to get this command -  patch -p0 < patch-file-name-here - to run automatically in karmic on the path /usr/src/ and as root?
<Diverdude> bjhaid, sudo cp src dst
<Tm0> Anyone?
<jsilver> what's the easy way to network bridge in ubuntu
<paradoxuncreated> Do I need to reboot, for the system to recognize changes in asound.conf?
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, I don't know about GRUB2...  The settings I posted might give you the jist of it.  It should be discoverable, based on comments, etc.
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T, i gave a suggestion
<transom324> all other aspects are great and perform well
<bjhaid> Diverdude I have tried sudo command still not working
<LogicalDash> Tm0, we don't understand the problem you are having. Try again.
<ActionParsnip> tm0: i gave a suggestion
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, I'm sure that grub.cfg isn't meant to be edited.
<Diverdude> bjhaid, what error do you get?
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T, wrong target, sorry dude
<VCoolio> paradoxuncreated: try "sudo service alsa-utils restart" first
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: can you help me satisfy my curiosity- and maybe fix the problem with kernel panic---  Reboot and enter the grub menu...  Edit the 1st entry and on the kernel line add nopat at the end
<edqnag> ActionParsnip and if that does not what else can?
<elliotjhug> Tm0: If you have no log files then theres really not much people can do to help
<VCoolio> paradoxuncreated: or alsasound restart
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: dont remove anything- just tack that on at the end of the line.
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, I'll add nopat for you. I'll be back in a moment.
<bjhaid> Diverdude I am on windows right now but it came up with cannot find E:
<paradoxuncreated> VCoolio: great, praised be.
<grumbly> yay!
<ActionParsnip> edqnag, log off, select gnome, log in again
<cafeteriaboy> I'm having problems with Ubuntu 9.10 not booting after being selected from the grub menu. I simply get a blank screen and a blinking cursor. The system boots into recovery mode fine, however.
<Diverdude> bjhaid, did you mount the drive?
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, You'll have to search or find someone less crotchety.  I want my LILO back.  One of those files is editable (by root).
<edqnag> ActionParsnip ok thanks ill try
<Tm0> Us there any ways to recover the logs?
<Diverdude> bjhaid, you have to mount drives in linux you knows
<bjhaid> Diverdude, I did not
<Pirate_Hunter> is there way to get this command -  patch -p0 < patch-file-name-here - to run automatically in karmic on the path /usr/src/ and as root?
<Diverdude> bjhaid, so that is you problem
<grumbly> Antisoche: if this works, you buy me a pair of asian twins.
<Diverdude> bjhaid, if you want to make it easier start with writing sudo -I, that way you dont have to write sudo all the time
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter, when is it to automatically run? at logon?
<elliotjhug> Tm0: Possibly, I don't know the specific scenario. I suggest you recover your stuff from backup and reinstall from scratch - safest bet
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, after logon
<Diverdude> bjhaid, furthermore, you might wanna try virtualbox for windows
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, samething > at logon or once the system boots
<happyhessian> ok, i just went through a long period of no connection :( i hope i didn't lose my place in line
<Antisoche> grumbly, A friend of mine just returned from a trip to japan.  I told him to bring back lots of asians.  I'll certainly send you a couple if he fulfilled the end of his bargain.
<Antisoche> er, his end of the bargain  :)
<grumbly> Hooray! Feast!
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter, then add it in /etc/rc.local  it will run before the logon screen shows
<john_> how in God's name do I install flashplayer on 64 bit xubuntu?
<Diverdude> John-_, use aptitude
<elliotjhug> john_ install flashplugin-nonfree from synaptic
<ActionParsnip> John_: downlod the tar.gz and extract the .so file to your plugins folder
<Antisoche> John-_, apt-get install flashplugin-installer ?
<ActionParsnip> Antisoche, that uses 32bit flash + nspluginwrapper
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, it works!
<hydrid> 500 oops child died ???
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, why does that work and does it actually fix the problem with my card?
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: HOLY BOTTLE OF MORPHINE!!!!
<Tm0> I guess that will be the answer
<grumbly> hooray!
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, so I just have to add it to that file as it is and it should run as root as well?
<Antisoche> grumbly, dammit you're not getting any of my asians!
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: the bug you have is something to do with the PAT code
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter,sure, those commands run as root (as root owns the file so only root can edit it)
<Troggie> Hi, does anyone know anthing about IBM EServer xServer 235 RAID 1?
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: I don't know what disabling it does, per se, but I do see several references to PAT being the source
<Diverdude> Troggie, state your problm
<Diverdude> !problem
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, thanks will do so
<Guest65915> thank you good sirs!
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, makes no sense to me. Does that means that I will always have to boot with version 31-14 or the nopat parameter on version 31-19?
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: lemme see if I can find a way to add it to your boot config so you don't have to type it each time
<ActionParsnip> !startup | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Diverdude> !problem | Troggie
<ubottu> Troggie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Troggie> Diverdude: I need to replace my hardrive (too low capacity) and want to find out how about increasing the size of the harddrives in RAID 1 without loosing data
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: If you were to install 2.6.24 you wouldnt have to... but dont do that
<transom324> can someone help me to get mplayer to play DVDS?
<px97aa> The ext4 system creation in partition #1 Failed I am trying to install kubuntu 9.10 on a Raid 0
<ActionParsnip> transom324, add the medibuntu repo and install libdvdcss2
<John-_> How do I use the same image on both monitors of my dual-monitor system without distorting the image?
<Drago5071> quit
<benoit__> Hi! i inadvertantly removed /etc/postgresql* how do I recover Ubuntu's default conf files for postgresql????
<transom324> actionparsnip, thx i'll give it a try.
<px97aa> Anyone have any experience setting up ubuntu on raid 0
<Antisoche> ActionParsnip, I appear to have both flashplayers; and I'm definitely killing nspluginwrapper periodically.  wth?
<Troggie> Diverdude: any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Antisoche, you only want one plugin, either one package or the manual install
<Diverdude> Troggie, sorry, no
<hydrid> i have karmic.installed vsftpd
<Troggie> benoit__, have your tried apt-get update && apt-get install postgresql
<hydrid> : after installed webmin 1.500 with the vsftpd module
<hydrid> set up vsftpd from webmin  try to log in with localhost and it gives me 500 oops child died! please can somebody help
<freeman> How do I add programs to the indicator applet
<Antisoche> benoit__, 'apt-get install --reinstall postgresql' should do it.  Maybe postgresql-8.3 (or 8.4 - whatever you have)
<Pirate_Hunter> !boot > Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter, please see my private message
<benoit__> Antisoche, will try
<ActionParsnip> freeman, you can use alltray
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: type alt+F2 and run gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> freeman, you can alltray to put any app (not terminal though (dunno why)) in the tray
<px97aa> anyone have Ubunut installed on raid 0
<freeman> ActionParsnip is that another program ?
<ActionParsnip> !info alltray
<cafeteriaboy> apparently 9.10 is having problems recognizing my Samsung monitor. After swapping it out for an older CRT from the closet, the OS boots fine. Any ideas?
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, okie doke.
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 58 kB, installed size 256 kB
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: edit the line that begins with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and add nopat to the quoted section
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, thank you for your help.
<edqnag> ActionPersnip still nothing
<elliotjhug> Repeat question from earlier: Anyone know how to enable 'new style' (black transparent) notifications on ubuntu karmic - mine are showing as old-style yellow ones
<ActionParsnip> freeman, you can put apps in the tray with (for example) alltray thunderbird
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, Sure thing.  Did you get your Vista entry?
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<rblst> i had my boot partition on /dev/sda, but i deleted the partition (leaving an unused 100MB at the beginning of the disk) and installed a fresh ubuntu 9.10 on /dev/sda2 as the root partition. now grub won't boot, halts with error 22
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, nahh not yet.
<Adry> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> !hi | adry
<ubottu> adry: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<benoit__> Troggie, Antisoche: that does not fix it
<benoit__> Troggie, Antisoche: I thought apt-get install would put the conf files back in /etc.... I guessed wrong
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nopat"
<meua> hi! is there a way to configure gnome in order to get the windows7's effect for working windwos (half left, half right or fullscreen) ?
<SealedWithAKiss> ?
<dj_segfault> rblst: If you've led a VERY clean life, recreating the partition without formatting it might restore it.
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: after you're done, enter a terminal window (alt-F2 and type gnome-terminal)
<edqnag> ActionPersnip any other idea what can i do?
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: at the prompt, type sudo update-grub2
<bjhaid> Can one install locally on Ubuntu without an internet connection?
<hydrid> can anyone help with vsftpd
<rblst> dj_segfault: which partition?
<Antisoche> benoit__, I didn't think it would. :(  1 sec...
<Red_HamsterX> What do you need to know, hydrid?
<Antisoche> benoit__, How technical are you?
<elliotjhug> bj0rn2, as in install ubuntu onto a machine with no internet connection, or install software on an ubuntu machine with no internet connection?
<ActionParsnip> edqnag, install ubuntu-desktop     it will then be an option
<Antisoche> benoit__, In /var/cache/apt/archives is the .deb for postgres.  You can expand it and pull out the conf files manually.
<elliotjhug> bj0rn2, sorry - wrong person
<rblst> my question is if a boot partition is necessary or not, and if not, can i boot form a partition thatis not atthe beginning of the disk?
<elliotjhug> bjhaid, as in install ubuntu onto a machine with no internet connection, or install software on an ubuntu machine with no internet connection?
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: you did that yet?
<zmassia> Can someone help me out? I've tried the livecd and alternate versions of 9.10 64-bit and I can't get past the language selection.
<bjhaid> elliotjhug install software on an ubuntu machine with no internet connection
<edqnag> ActionPersnip i tryed that but i cannot connect to internet on kde desktop
<Antisoche> benoit__, The alternative is to first remove postgres with the --purge option, but that'll also wipe out your databases, which I doubt you want to do.
<Red_HamsterX> rblst, no, a dedicated partition is not necessary, and it can be anywhere.
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, I'm done.
<elliotjhug> bjhaid, I normally use packages.ubuntu.com and transfer the files using USB stick - double click the files to install
<edqnag> ActionPersnip any idea how to set up internet on it,im using wifi
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: including the update-grub cmd?
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly,  yupp.
<ActionParsnip> edqnag, thats fine, use the install media as a repo and install from there
<grumbly> k
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: now, lets see if we can get your vista going-
<rblst> Red_HamsterX: hmm, thanks, so why do i get an error 22 from grub?
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: stay in terminal- type sudo nano /etc/grub.d/11_Windows
<bjhaid> elliotjhug, i have internet on my windows but I want to install asterisk server, and really having problems with the installation
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, now..?
<Diverdude> bjhaid, why don't you have internet on your ubuntu machine?
<Gangrel> how can i reboot in terminal?
<elliotjhug> bjhaid, I'm afraid asterisk is quite complicated to me as I don't have much experience with it - so I can't really help
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, now what I mean?
<Red_HamsterX> rblst, that's likely because your Master Boot Record (MBR) points at the old partition, which no longer matches what should be there.
<bjhaid> Diverdude my modem is not compatible with linux
<Red_HamsterX> rblst, what version of Ubuntu were you using with the old partition?
<pokui> Gangrel: sudo reboot?
<VCoolio> Gangrel: sudo reboot now; or sudo shutdown -r now
<Pirate_Hunter> When installing ubuntu with different partitions containing different filesystems would that create complication on upgrade specially when trying to change from ext3 to ext4?
<Adry> Hi i would have some help as new user on Ubuntu please
<ActionParsnip> !ask | ardy
<rblst> Red_HamsterX: i was using 9.04 and it is now 9.10
<ubottu> ardy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: 1st line: #! /bin/sh -e
<Access_Denied> Don't go joking with my name NewWorld
<elliotjhug> Adry, just ask :)
<Access_Denied> :P
<IdleOne> Adry: ask your question
<rblst> Red_HamsterX: it is likely that mbr points to the old partition
<bjhaid> Diverdude, wondering if I could install wine locally then I could use my windows software on my ubuntu machine, probrably my internet modem
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, done.
<Gangrel> i mean when it is rebooted, i wanna run fsck
<Adry> I would want so know what could i do on Unbuntu that i can't do on windows, in Hacking et security SI ways
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: 2nd line: echo "Add Windows" >&2
<rblst> Red_HamsterX: how to install grub to mbr?
<Red_HamsterX> rblst, Ubuntu has switched to Grub2. You may be dealing with multiple problems here.
<pokui> bjhaid: firstly there's #asterisk and secondly, if this is a dedicated asterix box try trixbox (it's yucky centos based distro) but helps a lot with the install.
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, what's with the she-bang line?
<ActionParsnip> bjhaid, make sure you check the appdb to check the app is compatible
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: 3rd: cat << EOF
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: lets get thru the script and I'll explain what I can
<grumbly> after
<bjhaid> pokui I am having problems joining #asterisk channel
<Diverdude> bjhaid, aha...okay...you can try that...dont know if it will work
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, done.
<rblst> Red_HamsterX: doesn't sound so good; i want to ditch the old boot partition, because it is too small
<pokui> bjhaid: just tired and it worked. is your nic registered?
<bjhaid> Diverdue, try what?
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: 4th line: menuentry "Windows" {
<rblst> Red_HamsterX: can you point me to the right direction?
<Antisoche> grumbly, you following 'http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/' ?
<Red_HamsterX> rblst, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows seems relevant to your situation.
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, uh huh......
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: 5th line: set root=("YOUR HARD DISK AND PARTITION WITH WINDOWS")
<rblst> Red_HamsterX: i'll check it out, thanks
<T3rm1l1nux> ws wondering I have ekgia install on ubuntu . now with that said can you use it to call a skype user
<grumbly> Antisoche: yeh...
<Diverdude> bjhaid, installing your modem on wine
<thefeds> Is it possible to disable search suggestions in the linux version of google chrome?
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, yuppp.
<pokui> T3rm1l1nux: go to skype.com and get the skype app for linux
<Antisoche> grumbly, "... the hard way".
<bjhaid> Diverdude, do not know how to get wine installed or working on ubuntu?
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, so actually that's like ("0,7") not /dev/sda7 right?
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: can you paste what you wrote for the 5th line?
<IdleOne> Adry: please ask your question in the channel so that others can help / benefit
<bjhaid> Diverdude, I am really new to linux
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: it'd be (hd0,7) if that's where it is.
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, 'set root=(hd0,1)'
<grumbly> Antisoche: prefer it to be the long way-
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, the Windows partition
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, I'm done.
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: paste your 5th line here-
<Diverdude> bjhaid, http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<grumbly> lemme see
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: if it's wrong, it won't work
<SealedWithAKiss> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nopat"
<T3rm1l1nux> pokui,  I know that I was just wondering
<SealedWithAKiss> Shit sorry.
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: hah... it's ok
<bjhaid> Diverdude been there before, but do not think I can download on windows and install locally on Ubuntu
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: 6th line : chainloader +1
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: 7th: }
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss:  8th: EOF
<bjhaid> Diverdude says protocol apt is not associated with any of its programs
<Diverdude> bjhaid, just download the source and compile it then http://sourceforge.net/projects/wine/files/Source/
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: you still here?
<Diverdude> bjhaid, that is a tar file
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, I'm done now. I am having trouble pasting because my mouse is broken and I'm using mouse keys to control the cursor.
<Diverdude> bjhaid, you untar it, and write make
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, set root=(hd0,7)
<Diverdude> then the MakeFile is invoked, and it should compile wine on ubuntu for you
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: copy from terminal is ctrl+shift-C
<Red_HamsterX> Diverdude, is there a reason why you're not downloading the .debs and using dpkg -i?
<pokui> T3rm1l1nux: the skype protocol is proprietary, though skype is building sip into the mix (though that's only for calls). so for now it's not likely you'll be able to use anything else besides skype to chat with skype users
<bjhaid> Diverdude make from the ubuntu terminal right?
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, thanks.
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: Is your windows installation on /dev/sda7?
<Diverdude> bjhaid, yep
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, sorry I'm screwing this up. It's on sda1 I'll change it.
<Diverdude> save the tar to your usb stick and transfer it
<Pirate_Hunter> When installing ubuntu with different partitions containing different filesystems would that create complication on upgrade specially when trying to change from ext3 to ext4?
<Diverdude> Red_HamsterX, that could also be a solution i guess....just post the location for the .debs
<Red_HamsterX> Diverdude, packagess.ubuntu.com
<Red_HamsterX> -s
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter, not at all, the kernel handles it all nicely
<Diverdude> Red_HamsterX, many roads lead the same way :)
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, done now. Set root=(hd0,1)
<bjhaid> Diverdude, okay thanks, I would try to get that done are you always on this channel everyday?
<Diverdude> Red_HamsterX, dont tell me, tell bjhaid
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss:  "Set" or "set"?
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, lower case.
<Red_HamsterX> Diverdude, I'm telling you because you're helping bjhaid and understand more about his situation.
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: OK! did you type the 6, 7, and 8 that I posted?
<jpizzle> how is radeon 5xxx support in wine?
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, yuppp.
<Diverdude> bjhaid, not always. But this is really basic stuff, so everybody in here can help you out
<ActionParsnip> jpizzle, you sort the support out in ubuntu, wine just uses what is available in the system
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: Good.  Save and exit... then type sudo chmod a+x /etc/grub.d/11_Windows
<Diverdude> bjhaid, :)
<jpizzle> where should I /join actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> jpizzle, check the compatibility for the app in the appdb
<Red_HamsterX> Diverdude, bjhaid, http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/wine
<bjhaid> Diverdude thanks, I cannot get it done now, since I have to migrate to ubuntu, but would get it done tommorow and would come here if i got problems
<jpizzle> wine's?
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, how do I save and exit?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | jpizzle
<ubottu> jpizzle: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<hydrid> the worst ftp is vsftpd !
<hydrid> grrrr can t make it work with nothing
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: ctrl-x, then hit y
<Diverdude> bjhaid, as Red_HamsterX  mentioned you can also download the package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/wine
<SealedWithAKiss> Yeah I got it.
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly,
<Red_HamsterX> bjhaid, Diverdude, you can download .debs from there (pay attention to the dependencies) and install them using 'dpkg -i <file>'. It's a cleaner solution, and much the same thing that apt-get instal would do automatically.
<Diverdude> bjhaid, then you can install it with the packet manager
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, ahhh excellent no worries now, well back to designing this server this is becoming more troublesome than what I expected
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: in terminal, generally ^ means ctrl+a key
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: ok- so type sudo update-grub2 when you've done that
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, oh okay I see. I have chmodded it.
<Diverdude> bjhaid, that might be a better solution
<blakkheim> Diverdude: packet? package.
<ActionParsnip> hydrid, redhat use vstfpd
<sisu_math> Hi, I'm having trouble connecting to a WPA wireless network using Karmic Koala on an Eepc
<Red_HamsterX> bjhaid, Diverdude, the main advantage to this, aside from also needing a compiler chain and other such things, is that it makes installation and removal easy.
<blakkheim> hydrid: i use vsftpd and it works fine :)
<ActionParsnip> hydrid, its fine to not like it though, there are lots of alternatives
<Diverdude> Red_HamsterX, true
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, it says that the Windows entry is not found.
<SealedWithAKiss> /etc/grub.d/11_Windows: not found
<War^Pigs> anyone home yet??
<grumbly> you saved the file?
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss:
<War^Pigs> need help with wireless in xubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> War^Pigs,been home the last 3 days
<Gangrel> anyone can tell me how to fix "usb_id[431]: unable ... " that i get on reboot?
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, I hit Y to save.
<dinobisk> playback of audio and video runs only with occasional skipping for some time, then makes funny souds as it rapid forwards to the end. Everything worked normal before. What could it be?
<hydrid> blakkheim: send me pls your vsftpd
<blakkheim> hydrid: man vsftpd.conf
<tobydeh> hello, how can i prevent users from vieing and entering other users folders?
<gojukite> #esblender
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, I checked and it does exist. I saved it correctly.
<ActionParsnip> War^Pigs, not all nics can connect to wpa
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: can you do sudo ls /etc/grub.d/
<Gangrel> !fix
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: weird
<hydrid> blakkheim: i dont need "clever" answers i need help.the man didnt help me.it confuses the things
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: you did this all from sudo, yes?
<blakkheim> hydrid: if you can't understand a man page, i don't think you should be running an ftp server. you might end up misconfiguring it and exposing your whole system.
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, yeah.
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: try sudo update-grub
<blakkheim> hydrid: how do you think i learned to set it up? i read the man page.
<zroysch> is it possible to view pdf files in google chrome
<Red_HamsterX> hydrid, sarcastic though it may be, I have to agree with blakkheim. Running a low-security server (or any server at all) should be done only once you're sure you fully understand how it works and what it does.
<Sledge> can anyone tell me how to change the way the Taskbar appears in ubuntu
<Sa_XuLa> oLaa
<Red_HamsterX> Sledge, what are you trying to change about it?
<Sa_XuLa> k taL?
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, same error message. /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 261: /etc/grub.d/11_Windows: not found
<Sledge> Red_HamsterX:  the way it appears
<IdleOne> !es | Sa_XuLa
<ubottu> Sa_XuLa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sixofour> so in firefox and any other program or application that has the "open downloads folder" or any other kind of open folder thing, when i use it, it asks me what program i want to use, i am assuming dolphin, how can i set it up to use daolphin?
<daffidity> hi. I am running ubuntu . uname -a gives http://www.pastebin.com/daf7227f i just did an update from 9.04 to 9.10. sudo update-grub tells me that my latest kernel is 2.6.31 but my menu.lst doesnt seem to contain the 9.10 and that kernel. The booting is slow. Other things like sound are also broken.
<Sledge> Red_HamsterX:  trying to make it look more like MAC OSX
<Sledge> Red_HamsterX:  i loaded up a theme called Mac4l
<Sledge> lin
<Sledge> mac4lin
<Sledge> but the taskbar looks like shit
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: if that doesn't work, have a look at this page: http://grub.enbug.org/ChainLoadWindows
<hydrid> blakkheim: if everybody would do what you said "if you can't understand a man page, i don't think you should be running an ftp server. you might end up misconfiguring it and exposing your whole system" then nothing would develop and learn! thanks i will ask from someone else to help while i use the man help too
<sixofour> its a mac lol
<Sledge> sixofour:  no, its ubuntu running a mac theme
<sixofour> its a mac theme lol*
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: stupid free wifi...
<Red_HamsterX> Sledge, do you mean the OS X bar or the dock?
<grumbly> brb
<Sledge> Red_HamsterX:  uhm.. the part that holds all the icons, and moves n stuff
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, okie doke.
<Sledge> Red_HamsterX:  i want that instead of what it looks like now.
<zroysch> is it possible to view pdf files in google chrome
<ActionParsnip> zroysch, not as far as I can see
<ori_> can someone tell me why i can't see my mp3 player in Music Player when i plug it in?
<Red_HamsterX> Sledge, do you have an OS X system yourself or are you going based on what eyecandy you've seen demonstrated in stores?
<jpizzle> os x eats bone
<Sledge> Red ive never used osx, i have seen videos and other pictures
<ActionParsnip> zroysch, https://chrome.google.com/extensions/search?q=pdf     may help
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: did you get the message about the web page?
<Red_HamsterX> Sledge, while I can say that the dock is pretty intuitively designed, it does take some getting used to.
<elliotjhug> ori_, What MP3 player are you using? Is it detected by Ubuntu? (as in is it automatically opened for you?)
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, I'm on it now. Seems to be different to what you told me to write.
<Red_HamsterX> Sledge, are you talking about the thing that's usually at the bottom of the screen, with giant icons, and that makes icons bigger when the cursor is on top of them?
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: it is a little, but both should work-  this one may be better
<ori_> elliotjhug: no its a sansa clip
<funzl> sixofour: perhaps you could use update-alternatives
<diego__> how change to ubuntu.es?
<ori_> elliotjhug: meaning, its not detected
<ActionParsnip> !es | diego__
<ubottu> diego__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ori_> elliotjhug: and its plugged in by a usb cable
<funzl> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<elliotjhug> ori_ ok, disconnect your device, reconnect it, wait a few seconds and then pastebin the output of "dmesg | tail" and "lsusb" for me (both of those run on the terminal)
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: lemme know what comes of it... please?
<abel> hoola
<abel> hola
<Red_HamsterX> Sledge, are you still there?
<Lemontree84> morning
<abel> alguien me puede ayudar
<LateralForce> !es | abel
<ubottu> abel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sledge> Red_HamsterX:  yes
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, I'm having trouble highlighting the UUID.
<ori_> elliotjhug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381223/ thanx :)
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, since I have no mouse.
<Sledge> Red_HamsterX:  yes that is what im talking about
<elliotjhug> ori_, give me a minute to look through that
<Sprocket> can you upgrade acopy of Ubuntu to Ubuntu Studio?
<Sprocket> without reinstalling?
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: how do you have no mouse?
<edqnag> ActionParsnip i still cannot get back gnome desktop, can you tell me how can i see wire networks on kde so i can connect and try while im online
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, I had a wireless mouse and accidently snapped the receiver.
<NewWorld> Access_Denied:  Lol sorry; it's hard to tab in this chan :P
<sarah> #xubuntu
<Red_HamsterX> Sledge, that's called the 'dock' in OS X. Try using that term while searching for leads.
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: try sudo blkid > /home/"username"/blocklist
<Access_Denied> okay NewWorld :P
<sarah> hey, sorry i have a problem with my xbuntu
<Sledge> Red_HamsterX:  thanks
<elliotjhug> ori_ Ok, so those logs tell me that your device is being detected, and is being correctly found as a USB mass storage. Can you double check its not appearing on your desktop for me?
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: that will stick the uuid in a file
<Guest57480> apparently all the windows are stuck in the upper left hand corner
<Guest57480> its sucking so hard XP
<NewWorld> edqnag:  You say 'get back GNOME', does that you mean you had it before with this installation?
<ori_> elliotjhug: yeah, no prb. its not here
<Red_HamsterX> Sledge, I can't point you in the direction of any project or package in particular because I don't want such functionality on my Linux systems. I just keep it on my Mac, for when I actually have to develop for that platform.
<grumbly> i gotta go to the bathroom like wicked bad, so maybe someone else can help you while I am away
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, a file where?
<Antisoche> grumbly, Not so much.
<Guest57480> nick sarah
<Guest57480> #nick sarah
<NewWorld>  type /nick
<Sprocket> can you upgrade Ubuntu to Ubuntu studio?
<sixofour> funzl: what is that? and what does it have to do with associations?
<edqnag> NewWorld yes my default desktop was gnome and i dont know what happend that when i restarted i had KDE desktop ON
<blakkheim> Sprocket: studio is just a set of packages/themes/icons that are applied to regular ubuntu
<Antisoche> grumbly, SealedWithAKiss: Try: sudo blkid | tee ~/blocklist
<elliotjhug> ori_ have you got another computer that you have tried it on? (just to confirm this is a software, not a hardware issue)
<ActionParsnip> Sprocket, install all the ubuntu studio packages
<edqnag> NewWorld i dont even know how to connect to wire network on KDE
<hwrdprkns> `how can i make the windows in ubuntu dragable?
<hwrdprkns> every window i open is snapped to the upper left hand corner
<ori_> elliotjhug: yeah i can chek. hold on a sec
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, hold on for a moment.
<Sprocket> what is thge command to do that?
<NewWorld> edqnag:  Want me to help you connect to internet with it?
<hwrdprkns> has anyone seen that before?
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, Now the file ~/blocklist has all the device ids.  You can read this into the file you are editing
<Red_HamsterX> Sledge, XQDE might be like what you want, but it's KDE-based and if you're not using Kubuntu, you'd have to play with some OS stuff to make the switch. (It's a good way to learn about how Ubuntu is set up if you're willing to nuke everything when done)
<edqnag> NewWorld yes maybe i can switch while im online
<NewWorld> hwrdprkns:  That sounds like the characteristic of a tiling window manager.
<Sonja> how do i fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/512972 ?
<ori_> elliotjhug: it works on a macbook
<abel> hola
<NewWorld> edqnag:  Okay, do you have another way of communicating (another computer?) so I can tell you how?
<edqnag> NewWorld KDE desktop is so stupid and anoying
<hwrdprkns> tiling window manager
<Sprocket> what is the command to install the studio packages?
<ActionParsnip> Sprocket, apt-cache search ubuntustudio      install those
<Sprocket> thanks
<abel> alguien me puede ayudar?
<LateralForce> !en > abel
<ubottu> abel, please see my private message
<NewWorld> edqnag:  Haha it might be KDE3, KDE4 is cool.
<edqnag> NewWorld no...but you can tell me and ill write on paper
<AzikaCorp> edqnag: KDE is Good :D
<edqnag> kde sux
<elliotjhug> ori_, Cool. Just to check are you running Gnome or KDE and which music player are you trying to use?
<edqnag> i want gnome back
<Raydiation> hm how do i use the bot?
<LateralForce> !es > abel
<ubottu> abel, please see my private message
<ori_> elliotjhug: ubuntu is gnome, right? and i am using rhythmbox music player
<Raydiation> ori_: banshee ftw
<elliotjhug> ori_, Thanks, *thinking*
<AzikaCorp> ori, yes ubuntu -> gnome, kubuntu -> kde
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: any luck?
<funzl> sixofour: it changes symlinks in /etc/alternatives, directory for default programs; perhaps theres some link for 'default file manager' which you can link to dolphin... so, that was just a spontaneous idea, don't know it works
<NewWorld> edqnag:  Okay you have to find an executable file called 'networkmanager'. Commands: 'sudo updatedb' 'locate networkmanager'. Then 'gksudo [path to networkmanager] start'. Else do the same but instead of 'networkmanager' replace with 'nm-applet'.
<Raydiation> hm how do i show someone grub wiki entry with ubottu
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss, Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<SealedWithAKiss> grumbly, it's not saying can't open exec tail.
<elliotjhug> ori_, have you tried: http://forums.sandisk.com/sansa/board/message?board.id=clip&thread.id=6720&view=by_date_ascending&page=1
<Raydiation> !show grub Raydiation
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elliotjhug> ori_, from this forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651953
<ActionParsnip> ori_: ubuntu uses gnome as the default DE, ubuntu is not gnome
<NewWorld> Raydiation:  What has it got to do with 'wiki'?
<Guest73642> hi there
<edqnag> ok i think i know where is networkmanager
<AzikaCorp> Guest73642: hi
<malev> Hi, I need help with a trasnlation, for the bugsquad. anyone with your ubuntu config in english please?
<grumbly> SealedWithAKiss: its NOT or its NOW
<NewWorld> Guest73642:  Change nick with '/nick [new nick]'
<ori_> good to know
<ori_> elliotjhug: ok, ill get back to you
<Raydiation> NewWorld: hm dunno i generally want to know how to use those factiods
<ori_> thanx
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/m77a8448e
<elliotjhug> ori_, sure thing
<NewWorld> Raydiation:  I can't understand your problem; can you rewrite with elaboration?
<edqnag> NewWorld then what?
<Raydiation> NewWorld: i got a similar bot in my chan and want to save factoids or call them
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss, Can you pastebin the output ( if any ) of "sudo os-prober" ?
<NewWorld> edqnag:  Are you on wired or wireless?
<edqnag> wireless
<ori_> elliotjhug: wow... that did it!
<NewWorld> Raydiation:  What's that got to do with GRUB?!
<elliotjhug> ori_, Working correctly now?
<Raydiation> NewWorld: nothing, i tried something
<e01> how can i install totem with xine backend on 9.10?
<ori_> elliotjhug: it appeared on the desktop now
<NewWorld> edqnag:  Then the pop up at the bottom right will allow you to find your AP and connect to it like in GNOME by default :)
<Raydiation> NewWorld: i tried to lookup the grub factoid
<VCoolio> malev: can I check something for you? I have all english
<ori_> elliotjhug: do i have to do it everytime?
<ActionParsnip> e01: apt-cache seach totem | grep xine
<elliotjhug> ori_, No, its a firmware update and should be permenant
<NewWorld> Raydiation:  Maybe you can find out what bot it is with CTCP
<lighthazard> I just saw an egg fry.
<grumbly> be right back
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, no outout.
<SealedWithAKiss> output*
<Guest73642> i d like to know how change on ubuntu 9.10 the kernel for a new one one a iso diskr direct installation
<edqnag> NewWorld ok ill try brb
<Raydiation> NewWorld: whats that?
<NewWorld> Guest73642:  Change nick with '/nick [newnick]'
<arand> !grub | Raydiation
<ubottu> Raydiation: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Raydiation> arand: ty
<malev> VCoolio, hi! if you go to System, preferences, what's the name of the window in wich you can change the theme of gnome?
<blakkheim> malev: appearance
<arand> Raydiation: that's how it's redirected.
<VCoolio> malev: ^^
<NewWorld> Raydiation:  It's a standard protocol in IRC that allows you to find out info about other users connected to the IRC network.
<malev> VCoolio, it should be something like aperence or something like that.
<malev> my desktop is set to spanish
<malev> that why I'm asking
<e01> ActionParsnip, totem-xine is already the newest version.
<VCoolio> malev: appearance it is
<Jfuzi> Does anyone know how to change the font in Firefox? Is it possible?
<e01> and i removed the gstreamer version, but totem still run with gstreamer
<arand> Raydiation: If you want to test it start a priv conversation with ubottu (/msg !factoid ubottu)
<blakkheim> Jfuzi: edit > preferences
<hydrid> how to log in with terminal my ftp
<blakkheim> hydrid: man ftp
<elliotjhug> ori_, btw see: http://forums.sandisk.com/sansa/board/message?board.id=clip&message.id=2803 to get rhythmbox to register your device
<Jfuzi> actually the font is ok but the letters are spaced too far apart, so the kerning is wrong
<malev> VCoolio, thanks. and in there, is there a tab named visual effects?
<Raydiation> arand: ty, that will be usefull
<VCoolio> malev: yes, the last one
<malev> and in there. what's the first option name?
<ori_> elliotjhug:thanx. do u know how i enter the root directory of my sansaclip?
<elliotjhug> ori_, Yup, when you double click it on your desktop the first window that opens is the root directory
<hydrid> blakkheim: mou eprikses ta arxidia file
<VCoolio> malev: None: Provides a simple desktop environment without any effects.
<blakkheim> hydrid: speak english please
<Jfuzi> still not pretty
<hwrdprkns> hey, i had to close this window just to try and open my window manager
<hwrdprkns> but it wouldn't work
<hwrdprkns> i can't drag windows around
<malev> VCoolio, thanks!!
<hwrdprkns> at all
<Jfuzi> guess it's just the way Ubuntu firefox renders fonts
<Sonja> this isn't #ubuntu-en why force english?
<blakkheim> !english | Sonja
<ubottu> Sonja: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Sonja> that's cultural bias i guess
<Pirate_Hunter> would /srv require a separate partition specially on a busy webserver/ftp server?
<rvsjoen> does anyone know if the fglrx driver works against xorg 1.7 on ubuntu ?
<hwrdprkns> anyone know the specific setting/package that makes inwdows draggable?
<hwrdprkns> *windows
<Jfuzi> I've never understood forcing people to write a particular language
<elliotjhug> Sonja, its just that if you have one channel full of different languages you get difficulties and nobody gets help - if you have separate channels then no trouble
<Jfuzi> if you don't understand you can just ignore it
<neil_d> is there xen kernel for 9.10 (karmic)
<Jfuzi> guess it clutters up things a bit
<Red_HamsterX> Jfuzi, if we ignore it, they'll think we're ignoring them.
<ori_> elliotjhug: it didn't work
<ori_> elliotjhug: maybe i did something wrong
<linxeh> Jfuzi: this channel is busy enough with one language, and it means those users get frustrated when they dont get answered. and there are channels in each language so
<Jfuzi> Red_HamsterX, you have a point
<arand> Jfuzi: this channel is seen as to fast-scrolling anyways.
<linxeh> and anyway, England rules the world. Everyone should speak english! :)
<roberta> #ubuntu-br
<elliotjhug> ori_, Try the steps again, otherwise I'm afraid I don't really know how to help you without access to the device myself
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss, For some reason it seems that your windows installation does not have a /boot/bcd, which I believe is required to boot windows Vista/7, can you mount your windows partition and check what files are in /boot to confirm this?
<Trek> !ot | linxeh
<ubottu> linxeh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<linxeh> yah yah
<ori_> elliotjhug: now it looks like an mp3 player (before it looked like usb stick) but i stil have to keep it in hold, and hold down the center button
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan-U, I can't mount the partition, most likely because I didn't shut down properly the last time I used Windows.
<Jordan_U> Jfuzi, There are language specific channels where people are much more likely to get help
<elliotjhug> ori_, Ahh - you didn't update the firmware - you just plugged it in with the button. One mo - I'll pull the post up again and give you a hand
<hwrdprkns> anyone know how to reinstall the window manager?
<ori_> elliotjhug: thanx
<blakkheim> hwrdprkns: which one
<elliotjhug> ori_, delete the file you just added - thats incorrect for the moment
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss, You should still be able to mount it read only
<hwrdprkns> i have the standard one in xubuntu
<hwrdprkns> just installed, but windows aren't draggeable
<AzikaCorp> hwrdprkns: aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Pirate_Hunter> would /srv require a separate partition specially on a busy webserver/ftp server?
<ori_> elliotjhug: ok
<tilen> hi all i have flash problem movie freezing [184300.480103] npviewer.bin[13454]: segfault at ff999ea8 ip 00000000ff999ea8 sp 00000000fff9496c error 14
<elliotjhug> ori_, OK, so you have your device plugged in with the central  button held in
<ori_> elliotjhug: right
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss, Though if it's not mounting, that would be another reason why os-prober would not be able to detect your windows installation ( os-prober is used by grub to automatically add an entry for windows )
<rblst> Red_HamsterX: the page you gave me helped me, thanks
<funzl> linxeh: what's a person called that speaks two languages? - biligual. what's a person called that speaks one language? - A Brit
<elliotjhug> ori_, you europe or US?
<Jfuzi> the installer in Ubuntu 9 has really been improved, I managed to do everything right even though I was running a fever, were hungover and jet-lagged!
<elliotjhug> ori_, or neither?
<ori_> elliotjhug: lol niether
<linxeh> funzl: you mean an American - most brits speak more than one language now
<linxeh> funzl: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<elliotjhug> ori_, We'll go for US firmwares then at a guess download: http://mp3support.sandisk.com/firmware/clip/clip01.01.29a.zip
<elliotjhug> ori_, let me know when you have that
<|rt|> hey guys what's the correct way to modify the global system path variable?  Is it just a matter of editing /etc/environment
<mneptok> linxeh: bienvenidos de Estados Unidos. bienvenue de les Etats-Unis. konnichi-wa, watashi-wa Nihogo-ga wakarimasu. niihau. privet. and hello from the USA.
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, it wont mount in read-only.
<linxeh> mneptok: good for you :)
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, this has happened before, and isn't resolved by shutting down properly or running check disk.
<AzikaCorp> mneptok: you are wrong in your french translation :D => Bienvenue aux etats-unis :D
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss, What command are you using and what error does it give?
<SealedWithAKiss> sudo mkdir /Windows; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /Windows
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U,
<mneptok> AzikaCorp: n'est pas Francais, c'est Quebecois.
<ori_> elliotjhug: hold on a sex
<ori_> *sec
<elliotjhug> ori_ sure
<mathew1331> hiho some is from poland?
<mathew1331> someone*
<mneptok> !pl > mathew1331
<ubottu> mathew1331, please see my private message
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I don't have a mouse so can't copy and paste the output.
<mathew1331> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, Jordan_U: type 'sudo modprobe ntfs' and then try the mount again
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, basically an I/O error.
<Coccinelle> hi
<ori_> elliotjhug: something wierd happened. my desktop froze, and i can't click on the download
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, same error.
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U,
<LateralForce> !hi | Coccinelle
<ubottu> Coccinelle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abel> hello, I need your help, I have the mozila firefox and I can not get into my hotmail and google mails, if someone can help me please
<Jfuzi> is Samba they way to go if I want to make my windows xp laptop talk to my ubuntu box? Cause I only actually need read access from ubuntu to the xp box, is there a simpler solution?
<Sledge> hmm
<ori_> elliotjhug: i think im gonna log out and then back in
<elliotjhug> ori_, that is strange - Log in and out is the best idea
<elliotjhug> ori_, I'll be here when you get back
<AzikaCorp> abel: what is exactly your problem ?  what happen when your try to access to your mail ?
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss, Try "sudo mount -o ro /dev/whatever /mountpoint 2>&1 | pastebinit"
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, Can you boot from your Windows recovery disk and perform a scandisk/chkdsk ?
<sixofour> funzl: what is the command for that?
<abel> stay loading and never enter
<ka0tic> hi
<ori> elliotjhug: ok, back
<|rt|> anyone know where to modify the path for all users in ubuntu?  While /etc/profile may work I'm not sure that's the correct place to modify it as it may get overwritten by an upgrade
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, I don't have a recovery disk.
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, give me a moment.
<elliotjhug> ori, welcome back - can you get to that file now?
<ori> elliotjhug: yeah
<neil_d> I am trying to get xen kernel for 9.10 (karmic)... but there seems to be no package for the kernel... do I just use the server kernel?
<ori> elliotjhug: openit?
<Talon_> how do i list which frequencies my processor supports?
<elliotjhug> ori, easiest is to right-click 'Extract Here'
<ori> elliotjhug: ok, it says m300a.bin
<jrib> |rt|: /etc/environment but are you sure you need to?  Why do you want to?
<Talon_> the cpu frequency monitor knows from somewhere to do scaling.
<Jordan_U> |rt|, Settings in /etc should never be overwritten on package upgrades( at least not without confirmation ) by debian policy.
<elliotjhug> ori, OK put that file in the root of your mp3 player (drag and drop)
<ori> elliotjhug: done
<arand> abel: So the page doesn't load, or does firefox fail to start
<neil_d> Talon_: I installed the panel plugin to see/change the frequence
<|rt|> jrib: I just want to add a path to all users for a program that's installed in /opt
<elliotjhug> ori, disconnect the device and wait for it to restart itself
<parkerlreed> Hey
<jrib> |rt|: easy trick: symlink the binary in /usr/local/bin/
<elliotjhug> ori, that may take a while
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, same error as before.
<ori> elliotjhug: disconnected... reconnected, and waiting
<Sledge> Red_HamsterX:  i found something else, ill show you when im done
<|rt|> jrib: yeah could do that in this case
<abel> I can go to the main page but when I give him two to come, fall, fall loading
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I can't highlight the error to copy and paste it because I don't have a mouse. I'm using the keyboard to move the cursor.
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss, It should have sent the error to the patebinit command, which should have pastebined the error and given you a link.
<parkerlreed> I am wanting to do a Graphical Grub. I followed the read only on this page. http://grub.gibibit.com/Journal Now what do I do?
<elliotjhug> ori, did the device update its firmware? (it should have taken a while to start up properly - if not turn it on and off again)
<ka0tic> after i installed the video drivers, on boot up kde flickers a few times and freezes on startup.. but the mouse still moves and i switch to different screens, what is wrong?
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, ohh I see. I didn't do the pastbinit part.
<Sledge> Red_HamsterX:  i have libwnck22, this theme calls for 1.0
<elliotjhug> ori, don't plug it into your computer just yet
<ori> elliotjhug: i dunno
<ori> elliotjhug: lol, so unplug? it refreshed
<ori> elliotjhug: and then i plugged it back in
<parkerlreed> Any help?
<elliotjhug> ori, I don't know how your device works, but according to the site you can check the firmware version under 'Settings > System Info'
<|rt|> thanks jrib
<elliotjhug> ori, if you check that and write it in here we'll confirm that its updated
<Jordan_U> parkerlreed, As stated on that page there are pre-made packages in Debian experimental and felix's ppa that can be used in Ubuntu
<ori> elliotjhug: so do the 'hold' thing?
<parkerlreed> How do I get those?
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/f157ebd41
<parkerlreed> PAckage manager
<elliotjhug> ori, no - just use it like you would if you were listening to music on it - no need to plug it in
<arand> abel: please prepend my name instead of sending private message. I'm afraid I don't understand "two to come"? "fall fall"?
<elliotjhug> ori, then look in the settings menu on the device
<ori> elliotjhug: gotcha
<elliotjhug> ori, and then take a look at System Info
<ori> elliotjhug: version v02.01.16
<elliotjhug> ori, tssk - that means the firmware we just downloaded is pretty old - give me a moment to think again
<Talon_> AH I found it.. /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<Pirate_Hunter> would /srv require a separate partition specially on a busy webserver/ftp server?
<parkerlreed> I remeber that grub gave me options when I updated. How do I get back to those?
<elliotjhug> ori, (your device hasn't been modified)
<Sledge> brb
<ori> elliotjhug: maybe i made a mistake
<iKs> Hey, I have a strange problem: the RAM used keeps growing (I am at like 1.1G now) but when I use System Monitor or top the compounded RAM usage is much less, around 370MB. I don't understand what programm is using the memory.. Any help/idea?
<neil_d> I am trying to get xen kernel for 9.10 (karmic)... but there seems to be no package for the kernel... do I just use the server kernel?   what do I do with the /boot/xen-3.3 binary?
<parkerlreed> How do I get to Grub options in Ubuntu?
<elliotjhug> ori, no - its my fault, followed some outdated instructions without checking - can you follow the same process with this file instead: http://mp3support.sandisk.com/firmware/clip/clip02.01.32.zip
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss, Ok, best thing to do would be to find a windows install CD, failing that, can you be on IRC on a different computer while this one is in grub ( if so it'll be faster than rebooting every time you need to try something else )
<Jordan_U> ?
<jpapertowel> hi guys, anyone here know about grub2 AND software raid? is it possible, because I don't believe it is.
<ori> elliotjhug: and do the same thing...? including deletingthe older file...
<ActionParsnip> iks: ram gets used as disk cache to improve speed, unused ram is wasted ram
<Jordan_U> jpapertowel, It is
<iKs> parkerlreed, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<iKs> ActionParsnip,
<elliotjhug> ori, yup - delete the older file from the device, and transfer the unzipped firmware file - then disconnect, let it restart, then tell me the firmware ver
<iKs> ActionParsnip, I'm not taking the cache into account here
<iKs> only "memory used by programs"
<Jordan_U> parkerlreed, Hold shift at boot to see the menu
<ori> elliotjhug: without actually upluggingright?
<arand> abel: if you would rather have support in you language there are local channels available.. what language?
<iKs> ActionParsnip, ie 38% of 3GB
<elliotjhug> ori, don't unplug until the file is transferrred - THEN unplug it
<jpapertowel> hi guys, anyone here know about grub2 AND software raid? is it possible, because Jordan_U says it is and no one wants to tell me how
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I only have a single machine. I don't have a Vista CD either, just a Windows 7 CD I think...
<ActionParsnip> iks: then in top the largest ram consumer will be at the top
<parkerlreed> I'm not wanting to change the list items, I want to get back to the screen that let me download the other versions or experimental versions.
<elliotjhug> ori, I'll be afk for 30secs one mo
<ori> elliotjhug: ok, it says firmware upgrade in progress... upgradecomplete
<DrDamnit> Helllooooo...... my server file system has suddenly made mention it is "read only". How do I check if it is read only?
<ActionParsnip> jpapertowel, you can use grub1 still if you like
<iKs> ActionParsnip, Xorg, with a whopping 2.2%
<elliotjhug> ori, great :) thats what we wanted to happen
<neil_d> jpapertowel: I am using it.. but I didn't need to set it up.. I used the alt. disk to install.
<Jordan_U> jpapertowel, As long as you are using mdraid metadata format <= .09 you should be able to just use "grub-install /dev/md0"
<ActionParsnip> DrDamnit, run: mount
<elliotjhug> ori now try plugging it in
<iKs> ActionParsnip, it doesn't seem to add up at all
<elliotjhug> ori without the 'hold'
<Jordan_U> jpapertowel, s/0.09/0.9/
<ori> elliotjhug: hahaha u did it!
<iKs> ActionParsnip, also, no memory seems to be freed when I close a program
<jpapertowel> Jordan_U: error: no mapping exists for `md0'
<ActionParsnip> iks: is the system slow?
<parkerlreed> Any help?
<iKs> ActionParsnip, now it is not but before I just rebooted I had ~90% memory used and it was damn slow
<DrDamnit> everything appears to be rw. But when changing permissions of my php.ini file, I got: root@backup01:/etc/php5/apache2# chmod +w php.ini
<DrDamnit> chmod: changing permissions of `php.ini': Read-only file system
<elliotjhug> ori, working properly? awesome, if its detected as a usb stick do the steps described here:  http://forums.sandisk.com/sansa/board/message?board.id=clip&message.id=2803 otherwise rock on :)
<Jordan_U> jpapertowel, What version of grub2? ( I assume the one from karmic, 1.97 beta 4 )
<jpapertowel> Jordan_U: 1.98~20100128-1.2 or something like that
<ori> elliotjhug: thanx for everything!
<elliotjhug> ori happy to help
<Jordan_U> jpapertowel, Ok, so you are using lucid?
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, Jordan_U: I don't know what JordanU is going for, but if yout NTFS partition is really bad off, the Linux driver may not be able to recognize it.    A Windows 7 CD should be able to fix a Vista partition.  However, try this first:  sudo file -s /dev/sda1 | pastebinit
<jpapertowel> Jordan_U: no, i'm using debian sid but I figured I could leech off your support channel because debian's support channel doesn't know anything about grub2 and software raid
<ActionParsnip> !debian | jpapertowel
<ubottu> jpapertowel: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<jovenjack> hola a todos
<Jfuzi> msttcorefonts should fix the font appearance in firefox, but when I try to install them I get: "Note, selecting ttf-mscorefonts-installer instead of msttcorefonts ttf-mscorefonts-installer is already the newest version"
<Jordan_U> jpapertowel, You shouldn't ask in #ubuntu, you should ask in #grub
<parkerlreed> How do I get back to the screen that let me download the other versions or experimental versions of grub.
<parkerlreed> ?
<DrDamnit> What does this mean? /dev/mapper/backup01-root on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<jpapertowel> Jordan_U: it's been liek a week since the last /say happened on #grub lmao
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/f4562d71a
<parkerlreed> Bye
<Jordan_U> jpapertowel, No, it was 20 minutes ago.
<ActionParsnip> DrDamnit, means /dev/mapper/backup01-root is the b lock device holding your OS
<neil_d> just installed karmic but the sound is not working.. can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> neil_d, run: sudo lshw -C sound; lspci | grep -i audio     will tell you what it is, you can websearch for guides
<Jfuzi> neil_d, also make sure you have the volume turned up from upper right corner, by default it is set to zero
<Antisoche> SealedWithAKiss, Jordan_U: I'm leaving; I'd recommend trying to recover the partition from your Windows disk, but Jordan probably has lots of GRUB2 magic I'm not familiar with.  Good luck.
<Sno0py_> where is my xorg.config at in 9.10?
<SealedWithAKiss> Antisoche, thanks a lot for all of uout hrlp.
<neil_d> Jfuzi: it is..
<ActionParsnip> Sno0py_, karmic doesnt ship with one, if you make one it will be usd
<SealedWithAKiss> your help!
<neil_d> Jfuzi: ActionParsnip: but the sound was working before I upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> neil_d, then you need the device setting up in the new release dont you
<owen1> my mic is realy low (skype and audacity). alsamixser is all high.  it's logitech AK5370 and used to work.. any clues?
<neil_d> ActionParsnip: yes!   The 'output' section of the sound preferences is only listing a "Dummy Output" choose..
<Jfuzi> ttf-mscorefonts installing in carmic, any help? tried googling but can't find the solution
<hunt> Hi, I just reinstalled windows 7 to a different partition, how can I make the os-prober (which already found win7) to write the neccessary things into grub.cfg?
<arand> hunt: sudo update-grub should do that.
<hunt> Jfuzi: try sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Jfuzi> nm, found it( I think)
<private2> Hi, I have searched the forums but cannot find an answer. My phone has quiet ringtones and bluetooth. My computer has loud speakers and bluetooth. Is there anyway to run an action or script on my PC when my phone rings? If, what should I install and/or do to make it happen?
<Jfuzi> I get: "ttf-mscorefonts-installer is already the newest version."
<Jfuzi> and nothing happens
<Jfuzi> does this mean they are already installed? they don't show up in the fonts list
<ActionParsnip> Jfuzi, sudo apt-get --reinstall install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<hunt> arand: thx
<triski> hi all
<Jfuzi> ActionParsnip, now they show up, but Firefox still wont use them. Do I have to reboot or something?
<hunt> Jfuzi: did you restart firefox?
<FourierSeries> Greetings! Question: v 9.10. Auto login - works fine from boot. However if I log off I expect it auto login again. It does not - I just get a login screen. Is it possible to force it to auto login always?
<Jfuzi> hunt, Yes
<ActionParsnip> Jfuzi, no, this is linux, you only need to reboot for a new kernel
<Jfuzi> ah, I'm no linux guru
<Jfuzi> so used to the wicked ways of windows
<hunt> FourierSeries: system-> administration->login screen
<ActionParsnip> Jfuzi, you may need to configure settings in firefox, i dont use firefox myself
<FourierSeries> hunt: Did so. Activated auto logon. It works from boot. But if I log off a session it does not then auto logon.
<owen1> my mic is realy low (skype and audacity). alsamixser is all high.  it's logitech AK5370 and used to work.. any clues?
<Jfuzi> ActionParsnip, I'll try
<omac> Day 3 without fancontrol after updating 9.04 to 9.10.  I've tried a few things like passing some acpi linux switches in the grub menu lst.  Everything else seems to be documented as risky to do.
<Jfuzi> ActionParsnip, what do you use for browsing, btw?
<coldpizza72i> im getting channelscount non available in aplay......
<private2> owen1, I know little about linux yet but just to double-check, are you using mic-in or line-in? mic-in will generally have a built in preamp.
<ActionParsnip> Jfuzi, chromium-browser and arora
<owen1> private2: i use a usb mic
<coldpizza72i> any ideas...
<hunt> FourierSeries: I used to have this configuration, I just cant remember how I got there
<owen1> private2: when i go 'Capture' section in alsamixer i see mic but i can't turn on the bar
<OerHeks> Jfuzi, if you chat now by http-page-irc, you have to close this channel too, to restart firefox
<Jfuzi> OerHeks, I'm using XChat-GNOME
<donvito> i have hardisk with sata
<donvito> do i need drivers for ubuntu ?
<Guest17134> Ok... when I drag and drop mp3's into Rhythm Box, it says "Resource not found" when I try to play my music.
<crazy2be> what is the command used to launch the installer on the livecd?
<crazy2be> the desktop disappeared
<OerHeks> Jfuzi, oke, so that could not be the problem why ttfcorefonts won't apply, checked out.
<SealedWithAKiss> join #perl
<Jfuzi> Chromium looks nice, I like the most visited thingy(Opera has something similar)
<donvito> anyone to help me
<jpds> donvito: Most of the time, no.
<OerHeks> donvito :-) answer = no !
<jpds> donvito: They all come loaded in the kernel.
<donvito> because if i install winxp i need sata drivers
<Guest17134> donvito: you might, most drivers are already included.
<ActionParsnip> Jfuzi, i just got sick of firefox being garbage with ram
<donvito> okey than
<crazy2be> midori is fast :)
<Danharibo> I have /home mounted on sda8, and /var mounted on sda7, how can I swap them arround?
<crazy2be> faster than chrome even
<jpds> donvito: The LiveCD is the best way to test if everything is supported.
<Antisoche> What do you mean FF is a RAM hog?  It's only using 2072m here ...
<OerHeks> donvito, yess, xp needs drivers, vista & win7 and all Linux versions have them available
<Jfuzi> seems like Firefox doesn't obey it's font settings for some reason
<donvito> okey
<donvito> is good ubuntu for cccam server?
<OerHeks> excellent :)
<donvito> good than
<donvito> :)
<donvito> they suggest me debian or ubuntu
<donvito> but i think
<donvito> ubuntu work
<FloodBot2> donvito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<donvito> same like debian
<Sprocket> does anyone know if KDE works well with Ubunto Studio?
<Jfuzi> what I really bugs me about the firefox fonts is that they are kerned all wrong
<ActionParsnip> Sprocket, should do. I'd ask in #kubuntu
<Jfuzi> -I
<private2> owen1, have you looked at http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8252657&postcount=2 otherwise, perhaps the more useful members here can help.
<Sprocket> does anyone know if KDE works well with Ubuntu Studio?
<madjoe> I've lost an item with my username in the top panel!
<ActionParsnip> !repeat | Sprocket
<madjoe> how can I get it back?
<ubottu> Sprocket: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<crazy2be> Sprocket: try it?
<zetheroo> is it possible to install Kubuntu alongside (or from within) Ubuntu from the Kubuntu alternative CD or ISO?
<Antisoche> zetheroo, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<private2> Any suggestions on where to look for using a bluetooth-connected phone ringing to make my computer do something?
<zetheroo> Antisoche: yes i know ... but I want to use the CD as the source ... CD or ISO
<Sprocket> Will KDE work well with Ubuntu Studio?
<Antisoche> zetheroo, man sources.list [...]
<ActionParsnip> Sprocket, yes most likely but if you ask in #kubuntu they all use kde so will most likely be able to tell you, its most likely users in here use gnome
<Antisoche> zetheroo, Sorry, there's probably a GUI too to add a CD, but I don't know what it would be as I don't use gnome.
<zetheroo> Antisoche: so you can add the alternative CD or ISO as a source?
<Antisoche> zetheroo, You probably can't use the ISO directly, but you can mount the iso as a CD:  mont -o loop -t iso9660 <file> /mntpoint
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo, you can add the desktop cd as a repo
<agSilver> i am having an issue. i can't view edit or delete a file on smb. Though permissions look fine
<agSilver> the error i get is "Device or resource busy"
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: really? I was told that I could not ... :P ... cool
<militant> so i'm curious about sound volume.  ubuntu lets me set it as high as 150% but won't go over 100% using my volume knob.  100% is too quiet on laptop speakers.  is there a way to set it to go to 150% using the knob?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> zetheroo, one can install ActionParsnip, there is no #kubuntu+1, if one tries to join it we kde users are directed here
<ben_> got the 3d cube desktop and trying to figure out how to add a second desktop???
<zetheroo> Antisoche: oh ok .. I see
<BluesKaj-Laptop> oops
<militant> it's frustrating to have to go into properties dialog every time i wanna watch something
<zetheroo> BluesKaj-Laptop: huh?
<coldpizza72i> hey im trying to add my windows box in grub.....do i set root = (hd0,1)
<coldpizza72i> http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<BluesKaj-Laptop> zetheroo, sorry I didn' t finish my input
<Jfuzi> installed chromium, which is adorably fast, but the fonts are still ugly
<coldpizza72i> my windows partition is sdb1
<bharat_> ubottu hey could u send me that link about compiz again please. thank u
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trism> hunt: /lastlog compiz
<trism> oops, sorry
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | bharat_
<ubottu> bharat_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<bharat_> thank you :)
<OerHeks> private > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothRemoteControl http://anyremote.sourceforge.net/dload.html
<asger> I can't figure out how to install the program skippy. Help please
<agSilver> ben_ did u work it out. on mine i rightclick workspace switcher and go "preferences"
<glphvgacs> hi, 5 hours on boradcom4312 and still no go, pls help
<ActionParsnip> !info skippy
<glphvgacs> following steps here: [https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#Instructions]
<ubottu> Package skippy does not exist in karmic
<klappi> hi i have sound problems with sacred (linux version) i have to start with aoss and get strange noise and after a while sound stops completly any glues?
<asger> !info skippy
<ubottu> Package skippy does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | glphvgacs
<ubottu> glphvgacs: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ben_> workspace switcher?
<ActionParsnip> asger, what does it do?
<asger> ActionParsnip, it resembles a mac feature with arranging the windoes
<glphvgacs> ubottu: that doesn't work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> asger, got a link?
<asger> ActionParsnip, not really
<agSilver> ben_ if u go to you panel and right click on an empty space and click "add panel"
<darolu> asger: do you mean the exposé feature? (macosx)
<agSilver> ben_ then select workspace switcher
<private2> OerHeks: Thank you very much.  :)
<asger> darolu, perhaps. I don't know the name og the mac feature, so i might be what you call it...
<agSilver> ben_ there are probably a billion other ways to do it. but thats what i do
#ubuntu 2011-02-14
<kylemm> jrib: http://pastebin.com/2g4mc5Wi
<fr00g> No, the delete this panel option is greyed
<jrib> mycosys: I think (hope) this is just a one time thing
<jrib> kylemm: « gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf »
<BiPolah> fr00g: Possibly because it's the last panel and it's how you logout/add new panels/etc
<alpha7> jrib for example i wanna install chrome and tweetdeck and i wanna write up a script to download the file and then install it .
<kylemm> jrib: okay something popped up. Want me to post that?
<alpha7> all in one script
<WACOMalt> how can I make it so when a user creates a file, all 3 groups he is in have access to that file?
<fr00g> No, I'm using wingpanel
<fr00g> I don't need the panel
<WACOMalt> my wacomalt user is in primary group admin, but also in www, and ftp. When I create a file, that file is only in group admin, and this www and ftp services dont have access. :(
<jrib> alpha7: do you install these things through apt-get/Software Center/Synaptic?  Or some othe rway?
<thirtytwobitrig> have trendnet wireless router, forwarded port 51413 from router, but still closed in transmission. any ideas?
<jrib> kylemm: yes
<alpha7> jrib other way
<jrib> alpha7: what other way?
<kylemm> jrib: http://pastebin.com/1Td6yj0B
<jrib> kylemm: move on to the next step
<mycosys> kylemm - buy something like this http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Western-Digital-80GB-IDE-Hard-Drive-/290533963539?pt=AU_Components&hash=item43a52c7713
<alpha7> jrib through wget , then with chmod +x etc
<BiPolah> fr00g: PERHAPS uninstall the gnome-panel and gnome-panel data packages. But I'm really not sure, so it'd be better to get a second opinion.
<jrib> alpha7: you know chrome probably has a ppa?  That's a better way
<thirtytwobitrig> & it times out error in Canyouseeme.org, btw
<alpha7> jrib yes i know thats just a example
<kylemm> jrib: when i log into tty1 by pressing ctrl-alt-f1 my screen just freezes and i cant do nothing.... Is that the step? and i just restart x then?
<BiPolah> Mycosys: He has a 16GB flash drive he can use. He doesn't want to install since he might damage his other drives, despite recommendations to dismount or even disconnect them
<alpha7> jrib and i don't like the chrome ver i want the chromium web browser<get lastest updates
<mycosys> god - grab a whole pc from the side of the road and go at it
<kryl> hi
<mycosys> !hi
<jrib> alpha7: anyway, you can write a bash script like this: "#!/bin/bash" without quotes on the first line, then the commands you want on each line.  But you really shouldn't be installing much software outside of APT.  I bet there's a ppa for chromium or chrome or whatever it is
<WACOMalt> how can I makea  file accessible by multiple groups?
<jrib> kylemm: what happens when you execute « sudo service gdm stop »?
<jrib> WACOMalt: ACLs
<Starminn> alpha7: Not sure what you're trying to do, but Chromium is in the repos and you can download Chrome for the Chrome site (or the PPA)
<mycosys> why would you need a ppa for chrome???
<kylemm> jrib: i thought when i activate the driver thats what it does? or do i actually input that into terminal
<mycosys> sudo apt-get install chromium
<Pici> mycosys: Because some people like running the beta or dev channels.
<WACOMalt> ACLs?
<Starminn> alpha7: Yeah, what mycosys said oughta do it
<mickster04> 65 6565 /away
<mickster04> sorry
<alpha7> thanks
<jrib> WACOMalt: Access Control Lists (man setfacl; man getfacl).  Note you need to add the "acl" option to the partitions options in fstab
<jrib> kylemm: everything I typed in «» is a command
<theadmin> how to see if KMS is enabled currently?  and how disable it?
 * WACOMalt drools
<kylemm> jrib: okay lemme do it
<WACOMalt> over my head :/ any way to do this with typical chown or chmod?
<jrib> WACOMalt: (or you could just create a new group...)
<WACOMalt> this is for ftp and www
<theadmin> since Ati is crap with KMS, how to see if KMS is enabled currently?  and how disable it...?
<WACOMalt> need to be separate groups
<fr00g> Can anyone tell me how to modify a gnome session?
<jrib> WACOMalt: then you need to use ACLs.  Or you can create the wwwftp group and put members of both those other groups in there
<rami1983> hello, how to edit open with menu in ubuntu??
<jrib> fr00g: be more specific.  Modify how?
<PingaR0x> hi anyone have a "cookbook" for notebooks with 2 GPUS ? like a dell vostro 3300?
<jrib> rami1983: there should be "other program" option as the last choice.  Or you can right click -> PROPERTIES -> open with tab
<WACOMalt> would just creating the wwftp group allow the vsftpd and http services the same access they had'?
<alpha7> How i bypass  'Do you want to install' yes or no
<jrib> WACOMalt: no, you'd need to add the user each of those daemons run as to the group I imagine
<Gnea> alpha7: make a selection
<jrib> alpha7: press "yes"
<jrib> or "no" I guess
<alpha7> example like sudo apt-get install chromium -y or /y something like that
<rami1983> jrib: i just want to remove programs that i don't have anymore like Wine
<Gnea> alpha7: so, if you type apt-get by itself and press enter, you should see an option for that
<fr00g> jrib, I want to edit the programs that start when I log in
<WACOMalt> ugh... how is this usually managed surely this isnt an odd situation, needing ftp server, and http server to be able to access the same files.. is it not this way by default? I figured I had just changed something from the default
<jrib> rami1983: they should go away when you uninstall them, but if not, then you can use the methods I suggested above
<kryl> I can't setup my graphic mode since boot in ubuntu 10.10 I use lvm+root crypt , I change GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x800x32 (after verify vbeinfo) in /etc/default/grub && update-grub but it doens't success ...
<jrib> WACOMalt: I've told you how it's done
<kryl> where is my mistake? :)
<Gnea> kryl: you missed a step.
<WACOMalt> I know, I am just asking why is it not like that by default?
<kryl> Gnea, which one ?
<WACOMalt> the defautl setup makes files unusable by the other group from how they were added
<Gnea> kryl: after you edit /etc/default/grub, you need to make the changes known to /boot/grub/grub.cfg, because update-grub reads from /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jrib> WACOMalt: well I don't see why it would be /more/ sensible to assume that ftp and apache should have access to the same files...
<WACOMalt> upload file to /var/www/ expect it to be viewable... sound good to me?  I am not seeing the error.
<jrib> !startup | fr00g
<ubottu> fr00g: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<jrib> fr00g: is that what you want?
<kryl> Gnea, really, I thinked it was the contrary
<Gnea> kryl: so it should go like this: a) edit /etc/default/grub, b) run grub-mkconfig /boot/grub/grub.cfg, c) grub-install /dev/sdX
<kryl> it's grubpc
<Gnea> grubpc has nothing to do with the procedure.
<fr00g> jrib, there is no System>Preferences>Startup
<WACOMalt> also, how come when I create a folder, lets say with 775 permissions, for the group www, why when files get added to that, can those files be NOT from www?
<jrib> WACOMalt: because files get created by your user and your user's primary group is not www
<fr00g> jrib, there's only startup application
<kryl> Gnea, when I edit /etc/default/grub , and run update-grub , it create the file /boot/grub/grub.cfg !
<fr00g> s
<Gnea> WACOMalt: the root directory for it should be owned by www, plus the process that creates them should be run as www user
<jrib> fr00g: use that
<WACOMalt> if I set my user's primary group to www, will that fix my issues?
<Gnea> kryl: and yet, the process isn't working correctly, so try mine.
<WACOMalt> I can still use FTP even though I am not in THAT primary group
<kryl> :-(
<kryl> well I edit the file grub.cfg
<jrib> WACOMalt: use ACLs, that's the best way imo.  If you change your primary group, EVERYTHING you create will belong to that group including stuff in your home
<kryl> and I can see what I need for the resolution
<Gnea> kryl: don't give me a frowny face, you came here asking for help and now you're trying to tell me that my help is incorrect?
<kryl> if loadfont /grub/unicode.pf2 ; then; set gfxmode=1280x800x32; ....
<rami1983> jrib: can u please recommend me a good system cleaner. i saw now a lot of hidden files from programs that i've deleted
<jrib> rami1983: I wouldn't worry about hidden files.  They don't hurt anything, usually don't use up too much room, and if you ever decide to use a program again, your settings are retained
<WACOMalt> jrib. Ok thank you for your help. I guess I am just missing how the default setup is ever useful :P do people usually log in to their ftp and upload files AS www? Or do most people really use ACLs?
<kryl> Gnea, no it's just because I don't what I need to edit in /boot/grub/grub.cfg !
<jrib> WACOMalt: I use ACLs...  I imagine a lot of people don't care who owns what in /var/www/ since files are world-readable anyway by default so apache won't have any trouble reading them and serving them
<Guest56844> disconnect
<kryl> Gnea, so it puts the following line actually by automatic : if loadfont /grub/unicode.pf2 ; then; set gfxmode=1280x800x32;load_video;insmod gfxterm;fi
<Gnea> kryl: don't kno what else to suggest, I told you what you should try running, if you're not going to run it and keep complaining, then there's not much more of a point to continue.
<Gnea> *know
<WACOMalt> jrib, mine were not
<WACOMalt> error 500
<WACOMalt> copied via ftp
<Gnea> kryl: all of that is gibberish to me, just run the command
<WACOMalt> no idea why
<jrib> WACOMalt: well what permissions are on the files?
<kryl> it's allready done ;)
<WACOMalt> it was locked to all but the creater, but it shouldnt have been. It was just one file, I just figured it would happen again
<Gnea> kryl: so did it work correctly or not?
<jrib> WACOMalt: that may be something you need to configure in your ftpd.  What does « ls -ld /var/www/TYPICAL_FILE » return?
<WACOMalt> with the << ?
<jrib> WACOMalt: without
<chriss_> hello people can someone help pls tryin to mount my windows into ubuntu and I get this messege
<chriss_> NTFS signature is missing. Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Invalid argument The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS. Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around? owner@ubuntu:~$
<mycosys> alpha7 - yes its sudo apt-get install -y chromium
<WACOMalt> No such file or directory :P kidding, it says  index.html
<Gnea> chriss_: can you pastebin the output of this command please:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<mycosys> man apt-get should help :)
<WACOMalt> oops
<alpha7> mycosys thanks i got it
<delinquentme> anyone successfully installed SC2 on ubuntu??
<kryl> Gnea, I will restart ...
<WACOMalt> -rwxrwxr-x
<Gnea> kryl: okay.
<kryl> see u soon ;)
<WACOMalt> but thats after I manually changed it
<chriss_> Gnea yes
<jrib> WACOMalt: well that's not helpful :)
<mycosys> can try synaptic or aptitude if you want to see your optionis of what is there
<jrib> !enter | WACOMalt
<ubottu> WACOMalt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<WACOMalt> let me copy a new one over
<rami1983> do the touchscreens work well with ubuntu? i plan to buy a new screentouch monitor
<mycosys> typing "sudo apt-get chr" and hitting tab 2ce would have told you all pachages starting with chr
<Gnea> rami1983: there are a variety of touchscreens that seem to work to varying degrees of success with Ubuntu
<hilarie> Why can't I run? hilarie@ebilKitty:~$ sudo aptitude install nmapfe
<hilarie> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<rami1983> gnea: multitouch too?
<Kazilla> delinquentme: SC2 is developed for windows and Mac, so what do you think
<Gnea> rami1983: I think it depends on the level of support
<aeon-ltd> rami1983: adding to Gnea's response, in general unless you've got a few hours - days to research before, and a few hours later to google/hack together a working/semi-working solution don't bother
<WACOMalt> ugh, command to start vsftpd?
<Gnea> hilarie: what is the output of this command:  echo $PATH
<chriss_> Gnea here it is http://pastebins.com/index.php?show=559
<rami1983> aeon-ltd: well, i've googled but to be sure i am asking the experts...
<hilarie> @Gnea it install the GUI for nmap
<BiPolah> Delinquentme: AppDB says it works fine usually.
<kryl> hi again
<hilarie> A google for the 1st command, gave me  sudo apt-get install nmapfe
<aeon-ltd> rami1983: if you dualboot windows at least you'll have a backup use ...
<kryl> Gnea, sorry but it doesn't work :-(
<Gnea> chriss_: okay, you'll need to select /dev/sda2, not /dev/sda1
<Gnea> kryl: I see, could you please pastebin the output of the dmesg command?
<kryl> Gnea, if I use "c" at boot and type vbeinfo I have a bad graphical mode.
<chriss_> Gnea yes I did that but same thing
<rami1983> aeon-ltd: yes, but linux will be my main os
<kryl> Gnea, I can see the expected graphical mode in /boot/grub/menu.cfg, but don't understand why it cannot change to the good one !
<Gnea> chriss_: what command are you using, exactly?
<WACOMalt> jrib: a file I just copied got created as such:   -rw------- 1 wacomalt admin     235102 2011-02-14 00:24 1281501670101.jpg
<chriss_> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows/ -t ntfs -o ro,umask=0222
<robertzaccour> whats the difference between low latency and realtime kernel? which would be better to pick for audio/video editing? should I choose both?
<WACOMalt> realtime if you have it
<WACOMalt> but that got stopped I think
<kryl> Gnea, dmesg !  http://pastebin.com/umvgLfhM
<Guest44311> asd
<robertzaccour> WACOMalt, would it be a good idea to use both?
<PingaR0x> hi anyone have a "cookbook" for notebooks with 2 GPUS ? like a dell vostro 3300,3500 or 3700? i cant install my nvidia 310m driver
<chriss_> sorry Gnea sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows/ -t ntfs -o ro,umask=0222
<WACOMalt> ?
<WACOMalt> use both what? Jrib?
<robertzaccour> WACOMalt, low latency and realtime both
<jrib> WACOMalt: change umask on your ftpd
<WACOMalt> oh no idea
<WACOMalt> can you tell me how? Or I can look it up, you've helped me a ton already
<jrib> WACOMalt: depends on the ftpd you use (and I don't use any :P)
<WACOMalt> vsftpd
<Gnea> kryl: yeah, it doesn't look like any of those options got passed to the kernel at boot-time, and I'm not too savvy with /boot/grub/menu.cfg
<rbil> upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and now have a number of probs
<rbil> can no longer run google-gadgets - can't load js-script-runtime
<rbil> titlebar buttons now on left side of titlebar - should be on right side
<chriss_> Gnea any ideas?
<jrib> WACOMalt: in /etc/vsftpd.conf, what is your file_open_mode (http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html)
<digirak> guys
<digirak> i am getting this warning
<digirak> sudo: unable to resolve host localhost.localdomain
<Gnea> chriss_: alright, it looks like you're trying to use the limited ntfs filesystem driver, you may want to use the drivers that enables full operation like this:  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows -t ntfs-3g
<digirak> any idea what i could do?
<kryl> Gnea, if loadfont /grub/unicode.pf2 ; then ... by default this file is not present, I try to copy the file from /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 but it changes nothing ...
<jrib> digirak: pastebin your /etc/hosts, /etc/hostname, and output of « hostname »
<kryl> Gnea, perhaps there is a problem in initrd cause I use a special configuration : root+lvm crypted !
<Gnea> kryl: if it thinks that /boot/ is / then it should work
<Gnea> kryl: that could be it, I tend to stay away from the encryption stuff as I really don't have anything important to hide from the authorities
<chriss_> Gnea same thing still won't mount
<kryl> Gnea,  :)
<Gnea> chriss_: have you tried fscking it?
<digirak> jrib: i have a file named hostname
<jrib> digirak: pastebin your /etc/hosts, /etc/hostname, and output of « hostname »
<digirak> jrib: is that what ur aksing
<chriss_> Gnea no I have not is there instructions on that
<Jordan_U> kryl: Yes, copy the font file to /boot/grub/ and add GRUB_FONT=/boot/grub/unicode.pf2 to /etc/default/grub
<jrib> digirak: I'm asking for three things
<nqatsi> hi does any know if ati radeon hd 5770 is now fully working on ubuntu?
<kryl> Gnea, I just use my laptop with company data I can't accept the fact to loose it without encryption. authorities have nothing to do in this choice ;)
<kryl> Jordan_U, I'll try to change the default directory ;)
<rbil>  can no longer run google-gadgets - can't load js-script-runtime
<rbil> reinstall didn'thelp
<MikeH> Hi, is there any way to attatch to the X session remotely? It's a headless box and currently sat on GDM login screen.
<MikeH> Absolutely has to be the current X session rather than a new one, however.
<Gnea> chriss_: sudo fsck.ntfs /dev/sda2   ought to do it
<digirak> jrib:http://pastebin.com/VCxdwu3b
<digirak> jrib: i dont have a hosts file
<Gnea> kryl: understandable. wish I could help you on from here :|
<Jordan_U> Gnea: There is no fsck.ntfs
<Gnea> Jordan_U: er, you're right....
<kryl> Gnea, ooops
<Gnea> chriss_: sorry, that should be:  sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda2
<rbil>  can no longer run google-gadgets - can't load js-script-runtime
<kylemm> hey
<chriss_> Gnea will that mount it where I want it or do I have to specify where it will go in command line?
<kryl> Gnea, thank you to try ;)
<clase> hey
<kylemm> who was helping me earlier?
<Gnea> chriss_: no, it will fsck or 'fix' the disk - it checks the filesystem for errors and fixes them
<WACOMalt> jrib I dont even see that line in my config
<WACOMalt> what permissions should I set the umask to?
<jrib> digirak: are you using ubuntu?  How did you install it exactly?
<jrib> kylemm: me...
<WACOMalt> 775?  (sorry for enters again... T_T    habbit)
<digirak> jrib: i instaled it off a CD
<jrib> WACOMalt: umask subtracts permissions
<digirak> jrib: ubuntu 10.10
<chriss_> Gnea oh ok and then I'll have to mount again right ?
<Gnea> chriss_: with NTFS in particular, it will not mount at all if there's a discontinuous set of data on the disk
<kylemm> jrib: when i stop gdm my screen freezes and i can only see my background, all my icons everything disappears
<jrib> digirak: it's very strange for you not to have a /etc/hosts
<WACOMalt> oh
<Gnea> chriss_: yes, and if it doesn't mount then, then something else is the matter
<WACOMalt> any way to seach in nano?
<jrib> WACOMalt: try /
<Kazilla> cntl W
<jrib> WACOMalt: wait, that won't work :P
<Pici> WACOMalt: ^W
<brandon420> heyy guys, i just installed vnc4server, and gnome on a vps, why dont i have a screen when i log into vnc?
<WACOMalt> Ctl + / does line search
<lake> would it be possible to have a daemon run that detects whether a USB headset is plugged in and changes the pulse audio output to use that dvice?
<jrib> kylemm: lsmod on pastebin
<digirak> jrib: this is the result of ls -l http://pastebin.com/b8y6tHu3
<chriss_> Gnea this is what it says when I try that "Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sda2."
<jrib> digirak: what's your hostname?
<Kazilla> brandon420: you probably need to start the xserver
<digirak> jrib:rakesh-eMachines-E725
<kryl> bye all
<digirak> but the command hostname says
<Gnea> chriss_: are you sure it's not mounted already?  what's the output in pastebin from this command:  df -Th
<polin> where can I see the switches used to build each package in the repositories? I remember Archlinux had something similar in a SVN repo
<WACOMalt> should I just add file_open_mode? or will it not look for it?
<digirak> jrib:rakesh@localhost:/etc$ hostname localhost.localdomain
<Pici> polin: You can look at the build logs on launchpad for your package versions.
<jrib> digirak: this is too strange, you must have some clue as to why this is
<rbil> upgraded to 10.04 and now titlebar buttons now on left side of titlebar - should be on right side
<chriss_> Gnea I have checked but can't find it
<jrib> !controls | rbil
<ubottu> rbil: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<rbil> how do i fix this
<digirak> jrib: no clue, what do u think>
<digirak> jrib: would this be a problem?
<Starminn> rbil System->Preferences->Appearance-> Just change the theme
<kylemm> jrib: http://pastebin.com/MkFxpUEx
<jrib> digirak: well this is what my /etc/hosts looks like: http://pastebin.com/TxayP3qu .  You can use recovery mode to add yours if you can't use sudo
<lake> sorry for the noise, but can anyone actually see when i type?
<pougnet> Is it possible to upgrade from 32-bit 10.10 to 64-bit 10.10 without doing a complete re-install?
<mickster04> lake: no
<lake> shiiiit
<jrib> pougnet: no
<mickster04> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rbil> great, thanks
<WACOMalt> Jrib: so if I just add file_open_mode=0775 think that would work?
<digirak> jrib: no i am able to sudo
<rbil> anyone help me with js-script-runtime error with google-gadgets?
<digirak> jrib: but i get this warning
<jrib> digirak: ok
<pougnet> Jrib:What would be the most efficient method of backing up my data then?
<jrib> WACOMalt: I suppose so, I'm not familiar with vsftpd
<WACOMalt> kk thanks
<digirak> jrib: so shouldnt be an issue right?
<jrib> pougnet: tarring it up to somewhere safe?
<jrib> digirak: well it will go away once you setup your /etc/hosts
<digirak> jrib: ok..
<kylemm> jrib: something came up saying also: Sorry, the package "nvidia-current 195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04" failed to install or upgrade.
<digirak> jrib: how do i set up hosts?
<pougnet> jrib: Is there a method of backing up a list of my installed packages, and if so would they be compatible with 64-bit?
<jrib> digirak: look at my pastebin
<k1rk> Anybody around who can help me out with TC or TCNG traffic shaping?  I'm having trouble getting it to classify traffic by port.
<chriss_> Gnea when I check my computer I don't see the file there
<jrib> kylemm: you have to go to bugs.ubuntu.com and look for bugs about not being able to access TTY
<jrib> !clone | pougnet
<ubottu> pougnet: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rbil> thanks jrib for that
<digirak> jrib: sure thanks
<jrib> pougnet: you should be okay going 32 -> 64 using that, yes
<polin> Pici, if I wanted to replicate that log on my system, build the package the same way that Ubuntu does, how would I do it?
<pougnet> jrib: Thanks, I will do that now
<linga> can i troll here?
<rbil> !google-gadgets
<aeon-ltd> linga: no and you're not really doing a good job. bad troll!
<Pici> polin: I'd use apt-get source to grab the package, and then compile it.
<brandon420> Kazilla, how do i start that?
<pwnt4ng> any ideas how to set-up my config so I can share my internet connection with my ps3?
<pwnt4ng> I've run ifup-a
<pwnt4ng> and have set-up an ad-hoc network to share the internet conn
<pwnt4ng> but fail
<imranh> Hey guys, need help. I ruined my Grub with installing a Windows OS. Then tried to reinstall from 10.04 LTS Live mode, and upon rebooting I just got a grub command prompt. Im assuming it didn't auto configure, what do I do?
<linga> aeon-ltd: thanks, you are a good person here
<WACOMalt> Jrib: well the file open mode thing didnt do anything. Tried umask of 000 as well. no more ideas :/
<WACOMalt> I'll just fix stuff as I upload it I guess
<polin> Pici: that's it, apt-get source includes the debian/ directory that was missing in the LP version, thanks
<Pici> polin: sure thing
<rbil> anyone help me with js-script-runtime error with google-gadgets?
<brandon420> how can i start the xserver?
<delueks> where are the packages stored if i use apt-get install --download-only?
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: startx
<chriss_> Gnea can I run chkdsk in terminal without losing any files on my windows ?
<kylemm> jrid: is there a way to first log into a terminal session before you log into X?
<edbian> kylemm, ctrl + alt + F1  then just log in
<sr17> #join xubuntu
<kylemm> edbrian: when i do ctr+alt+F1 my screen freezes im trying to figure out how to fix it on the internet google
<edbian> kylemm, the internet google huh...
<edbian> kylemm, what about ctrl + alt + F2  ?
<kylemm> edbian: freezes also
<edbian> kylemm, can you boot into recovery mode?
<kylemm> edbian: im running LIVEUSB
<edbian> kylemm, You didn't install?
<kylemm> edbian: no
<brandon420> aeon-ltd, when i typed "sudo startx"  it told me, "fatal server error: no screens found"
<edbian> kylemm, Mmm, hard to tell if the problem will persist
<brandon420> aeon-ltd, im trying to get a vnc to work on a server i rented.
<mickster04> brandon420: are you sure x is installed on these servers?
<brandon420> xorg?
<mickster04> yeah
<brandon420> yeah
<mickster04> those*
<reseph> I'm trying to run Ubuntu Live, but it seems to get stuck in an error loop while booting: DRDY ERR, error UNC
<brandon420> xorg is already the newest version  << mickster04
<reseph> The HDD might be bad, but can I still boot Ubuntu Live? (laptop)
<brandon420> reseph, yes
<brandon420> i think =/
<kylemm> jrib: would i have a better chance of getting visual effects working if i download ubuntu 10.10 and put it on my usb?
<edbian> reseph, Give it a go.  It might help to disconnect the hdd and see if the live CD boots.
<rbil> anyone help me with js-script-runtime error with google-gadgets?
<reseph> I can't d/c the HDD, it's a laptop. It's not booting Ubuntu Live because those errors keep repeating. Is there a cmd I can do to bypass that or something?
<mickster04> reseph: yeah
<mickster04> reseph: oh wait, no
<mickster04> reseph: well maybe but I don't know it
<robertzaccour> whats the best possible way to prevent audio/video sync problems when i record a screencast with webcam display open? other than the obvious disabling visual effects
<mickster04> reseph: i as responding to your "can i boot without the hdd" change your bios settings to boot from cd/dvd or press f8 mayb
<robertzaccour> the audio and video always go out of sync after about 4 minutes into recording
<skutr3> hey i have no audio on ubuntu i need help please..........
<kylemm> what do u guys think? does 10.04 ubuntu have alot of bugs? Am i better of getting 10.10
<daniel_> hi somebody speak spanish?
<groenator> yes
<groenator> why
<skutr3> hey i have no audio on ubuntu i need help please..........
<daniel_> i need any explication in spanish
<mickster04> !sp | daniel_
<Starminn> !es | daniel_
<ubottu> daniel_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mickster04> Starminn: oh yeah -_-
<skutr3> hey i have no audio on ubuntu i need help
<mickster04> !repeat Starminn
<z1pher> skutr3> alsamixer in the command line and try to unmute the different channels
<Starminn> :)
<mickster04> !repeat | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<daniel_> ok gracias
<Starminn> daniel_ De nada
<delueks> i cannot find a way to use debconf/preseeding with debootstrap
<skutr3> z1pher: i already tried
<delueks> even just setting the debconf frontend to noninteractive doesnt work
<z1pher> skutr3> what do you get when you do lspci
<lighta> ! sound | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<brandon420> guys im trying to get vnc working, and this is all i get, ideas?   http://uppix.net/0/1/2/01bdf098cce10f03e4c234f65249c.png
<reseph> mickster04: There is no option to disable HDD in the BIOS, only change boot order
<crazybrain> my ubuntu is running very slow
<crazybrain> i installed it inside windows in 6 GB spacr
<crazybrain> space
<kylemm> sex
<rbil> anyone help me with js-script-runtime error with google-gadgets? Ubuntu 10.04
<skutr3> !language kylemm
<xangua> crazybrain: that seems like really few space
<kylemm> that isn't a swear word tho :(
<skutr3> lol
<crazybrain> xangua what is recommended space?
<rbil> !javascript
<gpc> kylemm: also has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<xangua> crazybrain: 10-20 gb for minimum
<skutr3> hey i need help i have no audio on ubuntu
<crazybrain> ohh f**k
<gpc> !language | crazybrain
<ubottu> crazybrain: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Elaine1> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crazybrain> xangua how can i make it to 10 gb
<Elaine1> how do i register a nick
<skutr3> !language | kylemm
<ubottu> kylemm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xangua> crazybrain: reinstall
<xangua> !register > Elaine1
<ubottu> Elaine1, please see my private message
<mickster04> reseph: that'll do
<skutr3> can someone help with an audio problem on ubuntu?
<ubottu_> lol
<xangua> !audio > skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3, please see my private message
<skutr3> xangua: ive already been to those
<crazybrain> xangua isnt there any other way?
<mickster04> reseph: i think if you go to your first bios screen you may be able to change it to auto detect and disabled, sometimes
<xangua> crazybrain: resize your partiton
<skutr3> !language | ubottu_
<ubottu> skutr3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<skutr3> lol
<brandon420> anyone good with setting up VNC?
<mickster04> skutr3: out smarted by the bot :D
<xangua> also, cant really say that a few space will make it slow crazybrain, maybe other factors
<ubottu_> Ya skutr3 please watch ur language
<crazybrain> xangua how to resize partition now?
<skutr3> can someone help me with an audio problem?
<mickster04> gparted
<mickster04> skutr3: no
<skutr3> mickster04: please
<mickster04> skutr3: have you tried turning the speakers on
<skutr3> mickster04: yes
<mickster04> skutr3: are theyplugged in
<skutr3> mickster04: built in speakers
<reseph> mickster04: Under Main I only see date/time, quiet boot, network boot, F12 boot menu, D2D Recovery, SATA Mode (AHCI or IDE)
<alex_ivaylov> hey guys, do you know of any torrent clients different than transmission?
<skutr3> mickster04: what can i do?
<crazybrain> xangua but the disc says minimum space requirement is 4GB
<xangua> alex_ivaylov: open software centre and find out
<mickster04> skutr3: turn the volume up
<skutr3> mickster04: it is
<mickster04> skutr3: and where are they built into, you still need to plug them in
<crazybrain> xangua ??????????????
<mickster04> reseph: well try the boot menu
<mickster04> reseph: and just make the cd first
<mickster04> that should work
<pwnt4ng> ok, if I have a motherboard with 2 network ports, and a single port router...
<skutr3> mickster04: i have a laptop it has speakers that are built in to the machine
<pwnt4ng> and I want to edit config files to allow eth1 to share the internetconnection on eth0...
<a_p3rson> anyone know how to set the primary monitor on 10.10 with ATI CCC?
<pwnt4ng> what do I edit?
<reseph> Yeah CD already first, Ubunutu still tries to mount the HDD
<mickster04> skutr3: bios
<rbil> anyone help me with js-script-runtime error with google-gadgets? Ubuntu 10.04
<skutr3> mickster04: what about bios?
<mickster04> reseph: yeah not if you press run without changing?
<skutr3> mickster04: audio is fine on windows
<mickster04> skutr3: you may have turned off your speakers in the bios
<mickster04> skutr3: yeah but windows may well ignore the bios
<skutr3> mickster04: how do i check/
<skutr3> ?
<skutr3> mickster04: can i do it from ubuntu?
<skutr3> mickster04: how do i check/
<crazybrain> xangua
<crazybrain> how can we increase space of Ubuntu without reinstalling it?
<TroN-0074> can somebody please point out where I can get information on how to use evolution?
<rbnswartz> crazybrain Use gparted on the install disk to resize the partition
<Elaine1> bbl
<brandon420> dude, i know somewhere here is good with vnc
<droidftw> do you have to re partition  to upgrade
<a_p3rson> @Tron-0074 - I don't reccomend evolution, I would use thunderbird by Mozilla
<rbil> wish I would have known that google-gadgets broken in 10.04. Wouldn' t have upgraded at this time.
<TroN-0074> disk utility is already installed in liveCD why would you use gparted?
<a_p3rson> @rbil - Go to 10.10?
<rbil> a_p3rson: u sure it's fixed there?
<rbnswartz> rbil: I've used it in 10.10 it seems to work well
<rewt> what have you got to lose?
<TroN-0074> thanks a_p3rson I was looking for use only gnome native applications that is why I wanted to use evolution
<a_p3rson> @rbil - It's the newest version, you're more likely to get help there
<rbil> I thought LTS was a safe bet. if broken in LTS, probably don't work in later version
<crazybrain> how to resize Ubuntu Linux which was originally installed inside Windows??????
<a_p3rson> @TroN-0074 - Do you absolutely need GNOME native? Because thunderbird (and firefox) have addons that can make it get very close to full integration with GNOME
<skutr3> mickster04: nothing in BIOS about audio
<xangua> crazybrain: you mean wubi¿ you can't resize that
<Elaine1> hi
<crazybrain> xangua: may i know why?
<xangua> crazybrain: because wubi sucks¿
<skutr3> can someone help me i have no audio in ubuntu.......................
<Jordan_U> crazybrain: It's a difficult, not well (if at all) documented, manual procedure.
<a_p3rson> @crazybrain - Wubi is not the original way to install ubuntu. It is listed as experimental for a reason,
<crazybrain> why is that so?
<TroN-0074> crazybrain you can go to your control panel and remove the ubuntu installation you did in windows and then run wubi again and select more room for it
<a_p3rson> Because OS's are not made to be nested inside eachother
<a_p3rson> I reccomend making a partition in windows, and then using the LiveCD install it to that partition
<TroN-0074> or do a partition on your hard drive and do a full installation there
<xangua> skutr3: dificult to help if you just keep repeating that all day and don't give any useful information
<a_p3rson> Then, if Windows pukes, Ubuntu is unharmed
<TroN-0074> yes
<skutr3> xangua: i have no audio
<a_p3rson> @skutr3 - What audio? Laptop speakers builtin, desktop, more than 1 jack on your computer? Explain.
<skutr3> xangua: its that simple
<skutr3> xangua: built in speakers wiht no audio
<gnewb> !audio | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xangua> skutr3: so simple, so many causes of it ¬¬
<skutr3> xangua: mhm
<Blue1> skutr3: have you tried headphones?  I've had similiar issues
<skutr3> Blue1: hey and yes they dont work either
<Blue1> xangua: for some reason, on one of my machines (compaq deskpro) the builtin speakers didn't work, but if I plugged in headphone, they worked fine.
<fr00g> Can anyone tell me why my Docky setting are like this: tp://i56.tinypic.com/2ptvwpv.png
<Blue1> skutr3: what kind of sound card do you have?  do an:  lspci | grep Audio
<fr00g> Blue1, in your sound preference, try changing the output connector to analog speakers
<Blue1> fr00g: i did try that, didn't seem to matter, but yes that is a common oversite
<gnewb> Blue1, skutr3: May be a look at this 'new' Ubuntu page will help, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<Blue1> gnewb: thanks will do.
<gnewb> Blue1: You are welcome.
<fr00g> Can anyone tell me why my Docky setting are like this: tp://i56.tinypic.com/2ptvwpv.png
<fr00g> Can anyone tell me why my Docky setting are like this: http://i56.tinypic.com/2ptvwpv.png
<Logan_WP> !repeat | fr00g
<ubottu> fr00g: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xangua> fr00g: because you set it like this¿¿
<fr00g> No, but some options are greyed out and I don't know why
<Blue1> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<uRock> Stupid EOL question, will my Karmic system still get Chrome updates after April or does it die with the rest of the GUI stuffs?
<rbil> anyone using google-gadgets in Ubuntu 10.04?
<yamaha147> Can anyone reccomend a site that teaches Ubuntu (linux) from the very beginning and is easy to follow? I know NOTHING about it. I do not know the cmds or where to start. I am using Backtrack but don't know where to go from there. I follow Youtube videos but thats really it. Anybody???
<iceroot_> uRock: the rest of the system will be out of updates, that is a bigger problem then only chrome
<gnewb> uRock: What iceroot stated is of more importance
<uRock> iceroot, I only use karmic in a 32bit vbox for packettracer and I'll need the browser to download stuff from the Cisco site
<xangua> !manual > yamaha147
<ubottu> yamaha147, please see my private message
<crazybrain> hey anyone when i try to install any software it says Waiting for Synaptic to exit and nothing happens
<Jordan_U> uRock: You shouldn't continue to use an OS without security updates either way...
<uRock> rbil, I used google gadgets for about a week and didn't like so I uninstalled
<iceroot_> uRock: if chrome is not coming from the ubuntu-repos (maybe a chrome repo or ppa) we dont know if chrome will get updates.
<uRock> k, thanx fellas, was just wondering
<Jordan_U> crazybrain: Have you quit synaptic?
<rbil> uRock, well at least it ran for u. Is that 32bit Ubuntu 10.04?
<uRock> no, 64bit
<crazybrain> jordan_u i havent even opened it
<Jordan_U> crazybrain: Does "pgrep synaptic" output anything?
<gnewb> EOL means exactly that, End of Life, so update $$ upgrade and that other stuff to keep a stable kernel in operation.
<uRock> rbil, actually it was a while back. Could have been while I was using only 32bit for a 32bit only program that I must use
<crazybrain> Jordan_U where in Terminal??
<uRock> gnewb, its a vbox, not that worried about security within it
<Jordan_U> crazybrain: Yes.
<iceroot_> uRock: dont use an os without security patches, doesnt matter if it is a vm or not
<_skpl> eol does not mean end of life
<_skpl> .
<_skpl> thats dumb
<crazybrain> Jordan_u it says 2361
<iceroot_> uRock: if you just need simple thinks, use a lts-version of ubuntu
<_skpl> hehe.
<itaylor57> state of denial is in Egypt LOL
<Jordan_U> _skpl: That is exactly what EOL stands for.
<_skpl> no.
<uRock> I like the chocolaty coloring of Karmic
<Jordan_U> !ot | itaylor57
<ubottu> itaylor57: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yamaha147> sad thing is I do not know how to check PM's yet
<crazybrain> Jordan_U: it outputs 2361
<iceroot_> !eol | _skpl
<ubottu> _skpl: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<crazybrain> Jordan_U ?????
<itaylor57> i was making a reference to not accepting the eol timelines
<Jordan_U> crazybrain: Ok, then synaptic is running. Try to find the window with synaptic and close it.
<iszak> How do I tar up my home directory without the dot files?
<iszak> i tried tar --exclude=.* but it failed to wokr
<iceroot_> iszak: the dot-files are the important ones from home
<crazybrain> Jordan_u its not opened
<gnewb> uRock: Ok, there is still the kernel issues, so update as much as you can until you upgrade.
<itaylor57> so my comment was very on topic however much it when over you head Jordan_U
<uRock> iszak, mount it with the livecd then rightclick the home folder and click compress
<crazybrain> Jordan_U:Only Ubuntu software center is opened
<Jordan_U> crazybrain: pgrep says otherwise. It might be another program that uses synaptic, but synaptic is running.
<iszak> iceroot_, I know.
<iszak> uRock, not an option, any other suggestions?
<intel352> is anyone in here familiar with running Netbeans under Ubuntu?
<iszak> intel352, I am somewhat
<pwnt4ng> !playstation
<Jayro> hi, does anyone know of any good sandbox or first person shooters that could run on a ubuntu netbook?
<iszak> Minecraft?
<uRock> gnewb, thanks, I'll disable the internet connection when April rolls around. Lucid uses a bit more RAM and gets slow when I only allocate ~300MB RAM to it
<Jayro> tooo lagggy
<iszak> that's Java for you.
<intel352> iszak: ah, good news. okay, have you ever used Netbeans to edit a file that you've accessed using Nautilus' ability to browse via SSH?
<Jayro> yea lol java isnt the greatest
<uRock> gbrainy
<iszak> intel352, unfortunately not, only used gedit for that.
<Jayro> lolol
<Jayro> no thanks uRock
<iszak> intel352, what's the problem anyway?
<iceroot_> iszak: http://osdir.com/ml/yellowdog.general/2004-03/msg00588.html
<j_ayen_green> anyone seen when invoking a domain name on local server with index.html, it's fine, but without, it tries to download iGAADsuh.~.part
<iszak> iceroot_, didn't work
<intel352> iszak: Netbeans becomes quite laggy when live editing the file. watching system monitor shows network activity while edits are occurring, and the activity stops when edits stop
<intel352> so I assume it's saving to a file stored in the same location, the changes that are occurring live?
<iszak> intel352, it's probably because it's file monitoring for changes?
<iszak> intel352, it could be that, but editing over SSH can be somewhat slow.
<iszak> often what editors do is download the file then push it only upon save, perhaps netbeans isn't doing this.
<dragonstone> anyone familiar with bacula? I'm having trouble getting my second client to backup.
<intel352> iszak: ah, very possible. so I would likely be best off using either a different editor for such situations, or a non-mounted approach (via a normal SFTP client I reckon)
<intel352> iszak: thanks for discussing, cheers :-)
<rbil> darn, other things broken with 10.04.  This is really crappy
<ubuntu_> hello im on a live cd kubuntu and i downloaded the kpp packages and i only could save them to my ntfs drive
<ubuntu_> it wont let me write to the xubuntu drive
<ubuntu_> do you no how i could transfer them to the xubuntu drive thru a terminal? because i cant open the ntfs drive in xubuntu until i install these pkgs
<LinuxGuy2009> Are there any apps that can recursively scan a folder of AAC or MP3 audio files and complete the tag info for all tracks and maybe even add the album art so I dont have to do them all manually in EasyTag?
<rbil> webcamd is now not working since upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04
<dragonstone> I have set up a Bacula server and got the server to backup successfully. I have added a second client and can successfully check the Status. I can even run the estimate on the job successfully. but when I run the job it goes through the normal steps but doesn't backup. Can't find any errors in the logs on either client or server. Any suggestions?
<DTNposix> hello!
<mickster04> LinuxGuy2009: you can probably write up a script that goes through each folder and uses easytag in that folder?
<mickster04> dragonstone: go to the backula help
<mickster04> bacula*
<jdogg24> hello im on a live cd kubuntu and i downloaded the kpp packages and i only could save them to my ntfs drive
<jdogg24> it wont let me write to the xubuntu drive
<jdogg24> do you no how i could transfer them to the xubuntu drive thru a terminal? because i cant open the ntfs drive in xubuntu until i install these pkgs
<rbil> why would they release an LTS version that breaks so many things?
<DTNposix> I've got Ubuntu installed on my Android telephone.   It boots up the X interface.... however when I try to run gnome-termial I get gtk_accel_map_unlock_path: assertion `entry != NULL && entry->lock_count > 0' failed
<DTNposix> what does that mean?
<martini20708> i deleted my ubuntu partion and now i cant reboot to windows help
<nit-wit> martian, which windows
<Jordan_U> jdogg24: What happens when you try to save to your Xubuntu partition? You also shouldn't need any extra packages to mount ntfs partitions in xubuntu.
<martini20708> windows 7
<Jordan_U> martini20708: Do you have an Ubuntu liveCD?
<mickster04> !tab | nit-wit
<ubottu> nit-wit: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<offsense> how to run fsck on next reboot?
<DTNposix> martini: boot from a recovery CD... drop to the terminal and type  "grub-install /dev/sda"  ... replace sda with whatever the proper disk is called.   Then type "update-grub /dev/sda"
<nit-wit> martian, which version
<mickster04> !tab | DTNposix
<ubottu> DTNposix: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jordan_U> offsense: sudo touch /forcefsck
<nit-wit> DTNposix, he removed ubuntu
<jdogg24> i think i need ntfs config to mount the drive it does not show up in xubuntu
<dragonstone> mickster, silly question, where can I find it? the mailing list?
<DTNposix> I try to run gnome-termial I get gtk_accel_map_unlock_path: assertion `entry != NULL && entry->lock_count > 0' failed... what's that mean?
<mickster04> dragonstone: yaeh, the website should contain eny help there is available
<alex568775> help
<mickster04> !wait | dragonstone:
<ubottu> dragonstone:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DTNposix> nit--wit... you nitwit, grub installs a bootloader. I love ubuntu because it can restore boot sectors on windows even.
<alex568775> hello?
<dragonstone> mickster04, thanks
<mickster04> !details | alex568775
<ubottu> alex568775: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nit-wit> martian, XP,Vista,W7?
<alex568775> hey
<mickster04> !tab > nit-wit
<ubottu> nit-wit, please see my private message
<alex568775> my computer says i need a grub rescue command
<DTNposix> nit-wit, it works.  you can copy a "quick restore" disk to your computer, then grub-install/update-grub and boot to the quick restore disk.
<nit-wit> mickster04, I was using the tab
<alex568775> i checked online, but none of the commands work
<Jordan_U> alex568775: Is this after a fresh install? Do you see any errors before the rescue shell?
<alex568775> it says it couldnt find the device
<jdogg24> this is what happends when i try to copy folder over to xubuntu partition thru dolphin (Access denied to /media/disk-1/kppp.) im using kubuntu live cd
<nit-wit> DTNposix, your suggesting a loop mount of a recovery?
<alex568775> i went here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1437840 and i couldnt use any commands
<Jordan_U> alex568775: Is this a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<DTNposix> I have a problem with Gnome Terminal.   I'm running Ubuntu Maverick on Android.  When I try to open a terminal, i get a blank screen.  When I launch a terminal from outside of X... "gnome-terminal" I get  "gtk_accel_map_unlock_path: assertion `entry != NULL && entry->lock_count > 0' failed"
<alex568775> well
<alex568775> here
<martini20708> i get error: no such partion and then it gives me a command prompt saying " grub rescue"
<martini20708> now what do i due
<Jordan_U> martini20708: Do you have an Ubuntu liveCD?
<nit-wit> martini20708, which version of windows are your trying to get back?
<Jordan_U> nit-wit: Windows 7.
<alex568775> so i have windows 7 on my computer and i installed ubuntu using a usb. it all worked fine until i restarted. now whenever the computer starts up it says error:  no such device
<nit-wit> Jordan_U, are you going to have them install lilo.:)
<Jordan_U> nit-wit: No.
<jdogg24> Help Please   this is what happends when i try to copy folder over to xubuntu partition thru dolphin (Access denied to /media/disk-1/kppp.) im using kubuntu live cd
<martini20708> i have disc and i'm trying to get back my win 7 boot manger
<mickster04> nit-wit: well you were talking to matrian, when his nick was martini***
<mickster04> martini20708: reinstall grub
<Jordan_U> martini20708: What disk do you have?
<Jordan_U> martini20708: An Ubuntu liveCD?
<nit-wit> mickster04, I see DOH.
<martini20708> julinix8
<mickster04> nit-wit: all good
<alex568775> is there any way to uninstall ubuntu without getting rid of my windows data?
<mickster04> alex568775: usually they are on different partitions? how did yupou install?
<alex568775> mickster04: i booted from usb
<DTNposix> nit-wit, no.   Ubuntu can restore a WINDOWS BOOTLOADER!!!!!!
<FloridaGuy> how can i display the grub menu on boot ??
<mickster04> alex568775: ok, so I think you will need to reinstall grub, but you could just wipe the drive from the same usb
<DTNposix> nitwit, grub-install, update-grub works to restore windows bootloader.
<j_ayen_green> shouldn't the apache2 config file have a directoryindex entry in it?
<alex568775> mickster04: how do i reinstall the grub?
<mickster04> DTNposix: that isn't the windows, that grub
<mickster04> !grub | alex568775:
<ubottu> alex568775:: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Brewer-> I just tried to use the su command and it told me that my password is wrong. What did I do? :S
<martini20708> how can you bring back a win bootloader if you have deleted the whole pation?
<jdogg24> this is what happends when i try to copy folder over to xubuntu partition thru dolphin (Access denied to /media/disk-1/kppp.) im using kubuntu live cd
<mickster04> martini20708: you can't he means install grub
<gnewb> Forensics
<nit-wit> martini20708, from the command in the W7 recovery repair bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<tun> i 've got a stupid idea to reinstall the grub
<mickster04> I think it is possible just to restore the windows boot loader but I dunno how
<edbian> Brewer-, There is no root password for Ubuntu.  Use sudo
<edbian> !sudo | Brewer-
<ubottu> Brewer-: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<DTNposix> mickster04, that is windows.   Grub is a bootloader.  Windows has its own bootloader.  You can use the grub bootloader to replace the windows bootloader.  it works just fine and will cause a Windows computer to boot....  I don't understand why I have to keep saying this.   Windows=difficult  Ubuntu=Solution.
<alex568775> mickster04: how do i get rid of grub?
<mickster04> alex568775: well it may also be that you can run the command that nit-wit mentioned above, the one where you restore it from the disk
<martini20708> how do i get rid of grub
<Chipzzz> jdogg24: who owns /media/disk-1/kppp ?
<mickster04> DTNposix: grub != ubuntu!!!!
<rbil> after upgrading to 10.04 webcamd will capture image but not write it properly to webcam.jpg.  any help on this?
<mickster04> martini20708: alex568775 why bother getting rid of it?
<jdogg24> who owns?
<martini20708> i need my windows boot loader back
<alex568775> martini20708: same
<tun> sudo update-grub
<Brewer-> Thanks guys!
<mickster04> martini20708: not really, you didn't losse it, grub chain loads to windows one anyway
<alex568775> michster04: most of the commands i find online dont work
<Chipzzz> jdogg24: files & directories have owners. Permissions to read/write, etc are specific to users/groups
<DTNposix> mickster04... jeasus christ....  boot a windows computer from a Ubuntu flash drive...  Then type grub-install /dev/sda;update-grub /dev/sda;    It will replace the windows bootloader with the grub bootloader and the windows will still boot.  You can use this techniqe when you replace a hard disk where the manufacturer placed the quick restore partition on the drive.  You copy the quick restore partition to another disk, then use the grub-install updat
<DTNposix> e-grub to boot the windows recovery... It also works on any windows disk which won't boot because the boot sector was destroyed.
<uRock> lilo is your friend martini20708 check out this link to learn how to use lilo to get rid of grub http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8942028&postcount=13
<nit-wit> martini20708, follow this tutorial to the command line and run the command I posted.http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/20864-mbr-restore-windows-7-master-boot-record.html
<Jordan_U> DTNposix: Those steps will not work.
<nit-wit> martini20708, or install lilo from a Ubuntu disc booted
<alex568775> mickster04: most of the commands i found dont work
<uRock> who uses WIndows 7 and does create the repair disk?
<DTNposix> Jordan_U, they did.
<jdogg24> it should be my user name jeremy or root?
<DTNposix> Jordan_U, i've done it.
<Jordan_U> DTNposix: No, they did not. update-grub does not even take a device as an argument.
<FloridaGuy> Anyone able to tell me how can i display the grub menu on boot ????
<Jordan_U> FloridaGuy: Hold shift.
<uRock> that was the first thing I did when I install W7 on my machines
<nit-wit> FloridaGuy, hold down the shift at boot
<alex568775> mickster04: so basically what im asking is: how do i get rid of grub and use the windows boot loader?
<FloridaGuy> ok thanks
<DTNposix> Jordan_U, it does.
<Chipzzz> jdogg24: type ls -l  /media/disk-1/kppp in a terminal window
<Jordan_U> DTNposix: You are confused.
<mickster04> DTNposix: no, grub will install next to the windows boot loader, it's called chain loading
<sacarlson> alex568775: as nit-wit told you above http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<pylix> alex568775: does windows not boot at all?
<alex568775> sacarlson: thanks
<alex568775> pylix: no
<mickster04> alex568775: use the windows disk and repair it i guess
<mickster04> alex568775: i would still recommend using grub because it's easier and probably safer
<alex568775> pylix: no
<DTNposix> Jordan_U, mickster04,  it works.  Trust me.  I've done it.   I simply copied a windows recovery partition to a new 12GB NTFS partition on a new hard disk, grub-install /dev/sda, update-grub /dev/sda..  reboot, pull memory stick, boot to windows recovery.
<mickster04> alex568775: in that you can format the ubuntu drive, then install grub, and it will mostly likely boot windows
<rbil> I assume there's no way back to 9.10 from 10.04?  The latter has broken too much that I really depend on
<alex568775> mickster04: u mean the flash drive?
<rbil> this xperience is starting to feel like a Microsoft product
<br10ta10> installed ubuntu for first time today. installed sshd as well, and now it starts up every time I restart and I'm curious as to where that happens. I don't see any links from rcX.d to init.d. How is it getting started??
<mickster04> rbil: well how did you expect that to work?
<martini20708> i still getting a unknow command when i type anyting
<mickster04> alex568775: no i meant whereever you installed ubuntu?
<rbil> this is the first time in years an upgrade has screwed up so badly and broken so much
<alex568775> mickster04: o
<mickster04> rbil: you on 10.04?
<rbil> i can't believe it. Ubuntu used to be such a dream
<mickster04> rbil: 10.10 is out, and it's always better to do a clean install
<rbil> yes mickster04 I have 10.04
<uRock> rbil, I never do upgrades. Clean install FTW!
<alex568775> mickster04: so does that uninstall grub?
<gnewb> alex568775: Or here> http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/9978/how-can-i-delete-linux-partition-and-then-fix-my-mbr-without-cd/
<mickster04> alex568775: no, it removes it, then you need a windows disk to repair the MBR
<rbil> uRock: I don't believe the upgrade was the prob. I believe that 10.04 itself is the prob
<mickster04> alex568775: see gnewb's suggestion
<alex568775> mickster04: k
<rbil> I'm sure a clean install would have produce the same broken results
<mickster04> rbil: what are you using?
<uRock> 10.04 was God's gift to Linux
<DTNposix> mickster04: you should reinstall grub2 to fix the problems with the windows boot.  Or you can search for assistance in #Windows.
<uRock> 10.10 was the promotion
<rbil> mickster04: what do u mean what I'm sing
<rbil> i'm now using 10.04
<DTNposix> mickster, sorry.....  that was for rbill
<rbil> upgraded from 9.10
<brandonj> I'm having trouble booting, and it isn't any of the usual problems that I've encountered previously
<RxDx> why my nm-applet uses A LOT of ram?
<Gnea> RxDx: how much is it using?
<droidftw> hi booted on one of my old laptops and it installed fine but when i get to the login screen it logins in but right away takes me back to log in again
<rbil> just apps that used to work no longer do and I really depend on them working and no answer anywhere in google
<uRock> rbil, I had to do a true clean install when I went from 910 to 10.04, there were to many conf files causing problems in my /home
<droidftw> any help
<RxDx> Gnea, 276mb right now.. sometimes its over than 500mb
<DTNposix> I've got Ubuntu installed on my Android telephone.   It boots up the X interface.... however when I try to run gnome-termial I get gtk_accel_map_unlock_path: assertion `entry != NULL && entry->lock_count > 0' failed
<jdogg24> how too mount NTFS drive in xubuntu???
<droidftw> its a toshiba laptop with a amd proccesor
<rbil> uRock: tried removing the configs and no go. it's nto the configs
<rbil> not
<Gnea> RxDx: how did you determine that?
<Jordan_U> alex568775: Do you have an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB you can boot from?
<droidftw> any help?
<alex568775> jordan_u: yes
<RxDx> Gnea, ??? i saw on the system monitor
<uRock> droidftw, System> Administration> Users & Groups to tell it to require a login
<jdogg24> how too mount NTFS drive in xubuntu???
<ardchoille> uRock: you mean System > Administration > Login screen?
<brandonj> When I try to boot Ubuntu I only get a blinking cursor.  It isn't a problem with grub, gentoo & windows boot fine.  The UUID of the disk for ubuntu root is correct in grub.cfg. Booting with 'debug' kernel option produces no output. The kernel isn't writing any logs to the drive.
<rcmaehl> jdogg24: do you have the package for ntfs support installed?
<alex568775> Jordan_U: yes
<uRock> ardchoille, no System> Administration> Users & Groups
<droidftw> someone please help me
<whisperkiller> can someone please help me figure out why i cannot enable my wireless
<droidftw> i can get past the login screen
<rcmaehl> whisperkiller: on which distro?
<Jordan_U> alex568775: Boot into the Ubuntu LiveCD and run this: sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mbr; sudo install-mbr /dev/sda". If /dev/sda is not the drive with windows then replace that with the correct value, but it should *never* be a partition like /dev/sda1.
<rbil> anyway to roll back to 9.10?
<uRock> that is where one tells the system to require a password
<droidftw> i login an like 20 seconds later it takes me back to the login screen
<whisperkiller> ubuntu 10.10
<droidftw> cant
<droidftw> get past
<whisperkiller> it says wireless disabled and i can find no options to enable it
<ardchoille> uRock: Ah, I see what you mean
<uRock> Kool
<mickster04> rbil clean install....like you should do normally anyway
<Chipzzz> jdogg24: mount -t ntfs /path/to/drive
<rcmaehl> whisperkiller: Ubuntu 10.10 has some wifi problems (see the release notes) and some wifi devices will not be able to be used
<ChogyDan> whisperkiller: did you try right click?
<Gnea> RxDx: good chance you're reading it wrong - does it say Virtual Memory or Memory at the top of the column?
<droidftw> hello
<rbil> mickster04: ouch! :-)
<whisperkiller> it worked fine with the live cd
<rcmaehl> whisperkiller: also did you try rightclicking or adding your wifi network manually?
 * uRock didn't know that the 10.x has Login in the menus
 * uRock sees it now
<mickster04> rbil: yeah, well upgradews don't work too well in windows either :/
<Jordan_U> nit-wit: So basically my instructions are very similar to what you can do with lilo to install an MS style (chainload first active partition) mbr, just not using lilo specifically.
<mickster04> rbil: but seeing as you're probably clean installing anywa, try 1010
<rcmaehl> whisperkiller: the wireless restrictions for problems take effect after the instal
<RxDx> Gnea, memory.. between ID and Waiting Channel tabs
<Chipzzz> jdogg24: sorry... mount -t ntfs device /path/to/drive
<rcmaehl> install*
<rbil> mickster04: like I said don't believe its the upgrade that's the prob. packages that I rely on, don't work in 10.04
<uRock>  rbil, try 10.10
<Gnea> RxDx: what's your uptime? on a laptop? doing a lot of wireless? or just wired?
<alex568775> Jordan_U: so do i enter that into terminal?
<Jordan_U> alex568775: Yes.
<OldParr> what is the root's password when triying ubuntu from the cd, in the option that makes no changes to computer?
<whisperkiller> ok that has got to be the dumbest thing ive ever heard....if it worked on live cd and not after that means its something thats going to be patched right?
<rbil> ok will try 10.10, but have my doubts. why would they leave broken apps in a LTS version?
<jdogg24> i cant get on line on xubuntu i use dial up xubuntu doesnt have dialup prog so i got all the pkgs i need now i have to write them to the xubuntu partition  im using the kubuntu live cd to download the file but know cant get them over to the xubuntu drive
<Jordan_U> !root | OldParr
<ubottu> OldParr: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nit-wit> Jordan_U, cool do you have a link to this method?
<RxDx> Gnea, about 2hours i think... yes, a laptop.. wireless connection
<rcmaehl> whisperkiller: yes it will be patched later on
<bhankins> Did anyone else get any bad updates yesterday? Can't boot now, F1 is a blinking cursor and F7 has a ureadahead error.
<RxDx> Gnea, write now more  than 1gb ram r used
<whisperkiller> what is the eta on a patch for that?
<uRock>  OldParr you shouldn't need a password when using the LiveCD
<RxDx> right*
<whisperkiller> because this is a clients laptop
<Gnea> RxDx: 10.04 or 10.10?
<RxDx> 10.10
<rcmaehl> whisperkiller: try 10.04.1
<whisperkiller> yeah i think i will
<Jordan_U> nit-wit: No, I came up with it myself mostly (though I'm sure I'm not the only one).
<Gnea> RxDx: weird, what is the output of this terminal command:  ps auxf | grep nm-applet
<OldParr> it do not let me: cat file >  /dev/sdb unti i log in as root
<RxDx> Gnea, PM to prevent flood
<foxjazz_> can anyone direct me on how to repair a ubuntu install?
<Jordan_U> OldParr: Do *NOT* run that command unless you know what you are doing.
<Jordan_U> OldParr: What are you trying to accomplish?
<nit-wit> Jordan_U, ohhh custom whatever works is good.:)
<OldParr> uRock: i knoe what i am doing
<foxjazz_> I installed unity and it hasn't gone smoothly the last few times I have tried it on my 1015
<OldParr> i am triying to make an usb boot image
<Chipzzz> jdogg24: did you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Jordan_U> OldParr: If it's an Ubuntu iso that won't work.
<Gnea> RxDx: okay, try it like this then:  ps auxf | head -n1 && ps auxf | grep nm-applet   <--- but just paste the first 2 lines, and they're safe to paste here
<Accelerator> Anyone know a copy of where I can get a copy of this theme? http://rivr.me/utilities/uploads/photos/c02b9728c26f68009730be861fcbf1fc87aa54f6.png
<jdogg24> ok my ntfs driv is sda1 and my xubuntu is on sda5 so what else do i put in this LINE mount -t ntfs device /path/to/drive
<OldParr> Jordan_U: how do i log in as root in the live cd?
<Accelerator> It's apparantly Linux Mint 10's default
<RxDx> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<RxDx> rodrigo   1665  0.4  7.4 600760 300844 ?       SLl  Feb13   1:24              \_ nm-applet --sm-disable
<Accelerator> I was told Ubuntu has it to.
<jdogg24> sudo su
<Jordan_U> OldParr: You don't, you use sudo.
<RxDx> Gnea, so.. its using 7.4% of 4gb... too much for a simple process i think
<Gnea> RxDx: indeed
<Jordan_U> OldParr: There is nothing, when done properly, that requires logging in as root.
<Gnea> RxDx: how long has it been doing that?
<dell> hello
<RxDx> Gnea, o notice it a few days ago.. 5days, not sure
<jdogg24> ok my ntfs driv is sda1 and my xubuntu is on sda5 so what else do i put in this LINE (mount -t ntfs device /path/to/drive)
<iceroot_> what is the common way to mount a nfs-share on boot rw for a user without having a long waiting-time if the share is offline? using fstab?
<Gnea> RxDx: k, done any upgrades since or before then? how long ago did you install the system?
<nit-wit> Accelerator, not sure if this is it. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/install-linux-mint-x-theme-ubuntu/
<Jordan_U> OldParr: What image are you trying to write to the USB drive? Are you prepared to lose all data currently on the drive? Are you absolutely sure that /dev/sdb is the USB drive?
<iceroot_> jdogg24: -t ntfs-3g
<Accelerator> nit-wit, That looks like it, thanks
<dell> i cant install virtualbox 4 ...says unhandled error occured
<dell> help
<Gnea> dell: make sure you're installing it correctly
<Chipzzz> jdogg24: mount -ntfs /dev/sda1 /sda5/mount_point (you have to mkdir /sda5/mount_point first, though)
<nit-wit> Accelerator, I have it installed but use a basic one panel desktop.
<OldParr> of course i am sure it is the usb drve but sudo           cat mini.iso > /dev/sdb does not works it says permission denied
<OldParr> sudo cat mini.iso > /dev/sdb
<Gnea> jdogg24: mount -t ntfs-3g device /path/to/drive
<RxDx> Gnea, yes.. since this "few days" i enable the unstable repository to use newest version of programs.. i think is that
<ardchoille> OldParr: sudo doesn't handle redirects ">" like that
<Chipzzz> jdogg24: correction: mount -ntfs /dev/sda1 /mount_point (you have to mkdir /mount_point first, though)
<mickster04> OldParr: hwy not use netbootin or another tool like that?
<dell> just downloaded the deb file from vbox.org n when tried to open it italmost finished installation then it says unhandlederror occured
<Gnea> RxDx: I see, does it always use this much memory as soon as the system starts up?
<Jordan_U> OldParr: cat is not what is writing to the drive, so it's not what needs to run as root. sudo dd if=mini.iso of=/dev/sdb
<OldParr> how do i "su -"
<br10ta10> Can someone explain how sshd is getting started when it isn't being referenced in /etc/rc2.d ?
<Gnea> dell: that's not the right way.
<Gnea> !vbox | dell
<ubottu> dell: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<iceroot_> OldParr: use sudo instead
<RxDx> Gnea, no.. its uses more with time
<mickster04> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<RxDx> Gnea, right now.. 287mb
<OldParr> how do i "su -"
<rewt> OldParr: sudo -i
<ardchoille> OldParr: sudo -i
<iceroot_> OldParr: again, i told you to use sudo instead
<Gnea> RxDx: okay, looks like there's a known memory leak with nm-applet
<joljam> I am having problem with Adobe connect in Ubuntu
<dell> how to create a new xorg file n edit it
<dell> just downloaded the deb file from vbox.org n when tried to open it italmost finished installation then it says unhandlederror occured
<dell> just downloaded the deb file from vbox.org n when tried to open it italmost finished installation then it says unhandlederror occured
<dell> just downloaded the deb file from vbox.org n when tried to open it italmost finished installation then it says unhandlederror occured
<FloodBot2> dell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> RxDx: looks like they fixed it, too: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1671574
<RxDx> Gnea, what should i do?
<Gnea> !repeat | dell
<ubottu> dell: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<RxDx> ill read..
<co_cr_pcr> how to tell if our VGA is properly installed?
<piercedwater> Can anyone help me figure out why Ubuntu us hanging during boot at the "PulseAudio" section?
<piercedwater> v 10.0.4
<co_cr_pcr> sometimes ubuntu needs long-boot..
<piercedwater> ok
<Gnea> piercedwater: probably because pulseaudio and your sound hardware don't get along, might want to disable pulseaudio
<Gnea> co_cr_pcr: depends on your card
<ognoe> hi there, this is really more a how do i in dia, can someone direct me to where i might find the best help, please?
<newbieOne> server srv.irc.gr
<joljam> I want to use Adobe connect through firefox to conference and share files with another person. Everything else works except when I want to upload a file. When I click on upload file then suddenly nothing happens and I can see two small arrows
<foxjazz_> so anyone help me with reapiring unity?
<alex568775> whenever i start up my computer, it says "error: no such device" and says "grub_rescue>"
<uRock>  reapiring?
<Gnea> !anyone | foxnet
<ubottu> foxnet: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<foxnet> uRock, yea repairing
<Jordan_U> alex568775: Do you see any "out of disk" error?
<foxnet> well ok I see fatal error module when boot
<linuxman410> has anyone installed linux on NetTop eBox-4300
<uRock>  what is broken with unity?
<alex568775> Jordan_U: no
<foxnet> installing software for one
<foxnet> the insaller is broken
<Gnea> linuxman410: someone probably has, anyone could, nobody probably hasn't and everyone certainly has not.
<alex568775> Jordan_U: i booted ubuntu from usb and did sudo update-grub but it couldnt find a device
<foxnet> I installed it from a san disk usb
<ratcheer> foxnet: Software Center?
<foxnet> ratcheer, yea broken
<robertzaccour> can I use GTK 2.x themes in Gnome?
<nertil> ye
<nertil> why not?
<robertzaccour> I found an awesome theme on xfce look
<Jordan_U> alex568775: That's because you can't run update-grub from a liveCD without chrooting first, but update-grub won't help anything either.
<robertzaccour> oh ok cool thanks
<ratcheer> foxnet: I had trouble installing .debs, but nothing else.
<alex568775> Jordan_U: so what should i do?
<Jordan_U> alex568775: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<alex568775> Jordan_U: no
<chronos> Any idea how to make a Netgear N100 usb wireless adapter work with ubuntu?
<newbieOne> join srv.irc.gr
<linuxman410> well i guess you cannot come in here and ask a question without getting a smart answer
<alex568775> Jordan_U: how do i fix grub?
<Gnea> !ask | linuxman410
<ubottu> linuxman410: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ognoe> i just want text to lay on vertical lines, not cross it, re dia. anyone? or direct me to a good chan to ask?
<Jordan_U> alex568775: Then the problems is most likely that you have a buggy BIOS. You can work around this by creating a small /boot/ partition near the start of the disk.
<newbieOne> any idea with what command can I join another server (server srv.irc.gr ) ?
<br10ta10> mickster04: Thanks, but that doesn't explain what is starting sshd when there isn't mention of sshd in /etc/rc2.d. Is there a parallel startup script system in Ubuntu?
<alex568775> Jordan_U: it used to work just fine until i installed ubuntu using a usb
<alex568775> Jordan_U: do you know any commands to fix it?
<linuxman410> i already ask it bye smarty
<brandonj> is something wrong with the forums?
<mickster04> br10ta10: not sure sorryu
<Gnea> linuxman410: your question didn't make much sense, so I answered as such. perhaps you could just say what specific problems you're having and someone(s) could likely understand better
<mickster04> br10ta10: have you googled much?
<br10ta10> mickster04: np. thanks for trying.
<rww> newbieOne: /server srv.irc.gr
<Gnea> oops, he left. dang.
<mickster04> br10ta10: I'm not supposed to suggest it i know, but "how does sshd start ubuntu" might be useful?
<br10ta10> mickster04: i've poked around, but haven't figured it out yet.
<Jordan_U> alex568775: What used to work fine? If it was Windows that's because Windows creates a separate small partition near the beginning of the drive specifically to deal with buggy BIOSs.
<Abinadi> can someone tell me how to access the EQ for pulseaudio, or do I have to install a different module?
<newbieOne> thanks!!!!! rww
<br10ta10> mickster04: tried something like that.
<brandonj> can somebody help me figure out why my ubuntu install won't boot?
<mickster04> br10ta10: very good
<mickster04> !details | brandonj
<ubottu> brandonj: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<alex568775> Jordan_U: i mean the bios. it used to load to the microsoft boot menu. so is there any way to get rid of grub without getting rid of ubuntu?
<mickster04> alex568775: if you do that you won't be able to boot into ubuntu
<brandonj> mickster04: gentoo & windows boot fine.  root partition uuid in grub.cfg is OK.  on attempting to boot I get a flashing whie cursor.  the partition doesn't seem to be corrupted, I can access it from gentoo and fsck says its clean.
<Jordan_U> alex568775: Yes, I told you exactly how to do that already.
<alex568775> mickster_04: oh. then how do i fix grub?
<alex568775> Jordan_U: the first command didnt work. the rest did
<Jordan_U> alex568775: You ran "sudo install-mbr /dev/sda" without seeing any error message?
<alex568775> Jordan_U: now it says windows boot manager failed to start. is there any way to get rid of ubuntu? i think i might have gotten rid of grub
<droidftw> hi
<brandonj> can somebody help me fix my boot problems?  Something in the process is going wrong before the kernel accesses the root partition, but I can't get it to display any error messages.
<Jordan_U> alex568775: Can you run "sudo fdisk -lu" in a terminal and pastebin the output?
<droidftw> i installed ubuntu on my laptop but it wont get past the login screen it just goes back to it after i click login
<dzup2> http://pastebin.com/mpiVz8A2
<droidftw> any help
<rj_90> Droidftw:care to elaborate
<arand> brandonj: Have you tried running the "Recovery Mode" alternative in the grub boot menu?
<brandonj> yes
<brandonj> arand: same result
<droidftw> i installed obuntu just fine but i type in my password and click login and it goes to some screen with colors then just reopens the login box
<brandonj> arand: gentoo & windows boot fine
<droidftw> im trying a reinstall right now
<arand> brandonj: hmm, I wonder if you boot another system and check the logs for the non-working one, maybe...
<brandonj> arand: the kernel isn't writing logs
<alex568775> Jordan_U: well its says i can repair with a windows boot disk. and im sacred ill do further damage if i do anymore commands
<droidftw> rj_90 any help
<rj_90> Droidftw:hmm that might work
<brandonj> arand: I suspect it fails before it can access the partition
<droidftw> rj_90 ok
<Jordan_U> alex568775: "sudo fdisk -lu" doesn't write anything to disk, it just displays information.
<alex568775> k
<alex568775> Jordan_U: just a sec
<foxnet> is there a way to reinstall the software center?
<david> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my new PC I built.  It is based on a Asus P8P67 LE Motherboard with a i5-2500K processor.   When I try to install through USB live installation, the hard drive does not show up.  It displays in BIOS.  Any ideas?
<arand> brandonj: And there's nothing obscure with acpi or so?
<brandonj> arand: no, it was working this morning
<david> I was thinking maybe the modules for the Marvell SATA chipset was not installed so I went to try installing Arch, hoping for updated packages, but it does the same thing.
<brandonj> arand: eh I've got to run, thanks though
<iszak> So I'm trying to remove firefox but it wants to install epiphany obviously to prevent me having no browser - but I have Google Chrome, I've did some googling and can't find a solution, some solutions was using purge and the likes.
<alex568775> Jordan_U: Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<alex568775> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders, total 1953525168 sectors
<alex568775> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<alex568775> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<alex568775> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<alex568775> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<FloodBot2> alex568775: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> iszak: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get remove firefox"?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | alex568775
<ubottu> alex568775: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Zaibach333> hello
<alex568775> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566828/
<Zaibach333> could someone tell me how I could share an internet connection over a wired bridge (no router)
<iszak> Jordan_U, http://pastie.org/1561259 thanks
<tron101> keep getting casper file is broken when tryin to install unbuntu from flash drive..any ideas of what im doin wrong?
<ratcheer> Zaibach333: Ethernet port to ethernet port? First, you will need a crossover cable.
<Jordan_U> alex568775: According to that you no longer have any Ubuntu partitions. Is that correct / what you expect?
<Nin1> onnect
<ubottu_> OMG I JUST FOUND THE MOST FUN PROGRAM
<ubottu_> Tux Paint !
<Zaibach333> ratcheer I'm not the one doing it I'm on a different chat witha friend of mine who just got ubuntu. he had it working on windows so I think it is crossover cable
<mickster04> !offtopic | ubottu
<ubottu> mickster04: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mickster04> !offtopic | ubottu
<mickster04> hum
<Jordan_U> iszak: Can you pastebin the output of "aptitude why firefox"?
<tron101> anyone here willin to help me?
<dell> FLASH PLUGIN GOT STUCK ..HOW TO INSTALL IT FROPM TERMINAL
<mickster04> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cogsu> loves how his name is dell ;)
<hazrpg> hey guys, I'm having trouble getting my keyboard to work properly in ubuntu - some of the keys just don't response at all (e.g. main enter key, media-buttons, etc)
<dell> HYA
<cogsu> dell: why do you need terminal, just use synaptic
<KB1JWQ> !caps | dell
<ubottu> dell: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<airtonix> mickster04: hi i heard you can't see underscores
<hazrpg> this is what lsusb reports the keyboard as (which as far as I can tell is correct) - Bus 008 Device 004: ID 1038:0100 Ideazon, Inc. Zboard
<uRock>  dell, there is a nice addon for firefox that will install flash for you
<mickster04> airtonix: clearly -_-
<iszak> Jordan_U, http://pastie.org/1561269
<mickster04> dell: chrome comes with it preinstalled
<uRock>  the terminal won't work well when you have the caps lock on
<dell> yes man ...its my mistake
<Jordan_U> iszak: This probably isn't an acceptable permanent solution, but as a test try "sudo apt-get remove firefox sun-java6-plugin"
<airtonix> tron101: delete the casper-rw file and recreate it
<airtonix> tron101: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-create-a-larger-casper-rw-loop-file/
<iszak> Jordan_U, sun-java6-plugin is just the web one right?
<Jordan_U> iszak: Yes.
<iszak> because I have programs using java right now
<tron101> im on xp
<dell> how to edit/create xorg file
<tron101> does this apply
<KB1JWQ> dell: xorg --configure if memory serves.
<dell> xp/win7/ubuntu
<dell> virtualbox
<iszak> Jordan_U, seemed to work
<Starminn> How to see what video card I have?
<NauTiluS1> Starminn  lspci | grep VGA
<mickster04> Starminn: open up your case and have a look :p
<Starminn> Awesome thanks
<Starminn> mickster04: Obviously. Didn't feel like it though. 32 pounds of metal I don't feel like sitting on the floor for
<Starminn> :)
<mickster04> Starminn: :D
<iszak> Thanks Jordan_U.
<Jordan_U> iszak: You're welcome.
<uRock>  dell https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<tron101> airtonix, thx i think this will work cuz my flash drive is big
<Jordan_U> iszak: Could you file a bug report about that? I'm not sure whether it should be fixed in google's packaging of chrome or in the sun-java6-plugin package but it should be fixed.
<haier> hi
<iszak> Jordan_U, well the thing is this is my new machine, on my old machine I didn't have this problem, so I don't know what's with this one.
<uRock> !hi
<mickster04> !welcome
<Jordan_U> iszak: Most likely you just didn't have sun-java6-plugin installed before.
<uRock> !hello
<mickster04> :(
<mickster04> ubottu: is feeling grumpy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<b4sh> chrome is evil so is google :D
<iszak> Jordan_U, most likely, I think I had the open source one before.
<uRock> ubottu has lost his mind
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> mickster04, uRock: We removed that factoid because it was overused, spammy, and pointless.
<Gnea> b4sh: negative.
<mickster04> b4sh: google + chrome = win though
<mickster04> rww: oh ok
<itaylor57> b4sh: your opinion
<Starminn> michster, uRock: You may investigate ubottu in private by doing "/msg ubottu <query>" to your heart's content running queries to it endlessly
<mickster04> !tab | Starminn
<ubottu> Starminn: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Gnea> b4sh: it's not like 'evil' is detrimental to human existance anyway ;)
<Starminn> Not too fast though otherwise she won't reply (I think it's a she, anyway)
<b4sh> its off topic so quick google spy on everything just try and disable /dev/shm chrome or chromium will no longer work
<Starminn> mickster04: I'mma tab you in a second, ;)
<b4sh> not disablr but make it read only
<mickster04> Starminn: giggity
<Abinadi> can someone tell me how to access the EQ for pulseaudio, or do I have to install a different module?
<alex568775> help
<Abinadi> or is it already installed and I just don't know how to find it?
<alex568775> Jordan_U, did you see the page?
<mickster04> Abinadi: there isn't an eq I think, individual programs will have one
<Jordan_U> alex568775: Yes. Did you see my follow up question?
<tron101> airtonix: looks like i need to be running linix and all my cd-roms r down so i cant install from cd..so i guess i should try a smaller flash drive?
<kylemm> I recommend the most fun program on linux. Tux Paint
<alex568775> Jordan_U: no
<Starminn> Abinadi: How about this: http://exploreubuntu.wordpress.com/2010/04/18/equalizer-for-pulse-audio/ eh?
<Jordan_U> alex568775: According to that you no longer have any Ubuntu partitions. Is that correct / what you expect?
<alex568775> Jordan_: i guess
<slack1> can anyone help me out with pulseaudio and rtp?  i'm trying to set up rtp multicast to stream music from my ubuntu machine for consumption around my place with vlc; i can get the stream sort of started but at most it only plays a couple choppy seconds and then vlc can't seem to read anything else
<alex568775> Jordan_U: so what should i do
<Starminn> Abinadi: The first comment says "To make it work in maverick" so that may be checking too. (I'm not using the program so I wouldn't know)
<Starminn> worth checking*
<alex568775> Jordan_U: i backed up my files two days ago, so should i just reinstall windows?
<Jordan_U> alex568775: Recap what steps you have done so far.
<airtonix> tron101: read this page completely : http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-create-a-larger-casper-rw-loop-file/
<alex568775> Jordan_U: i updated grub and possibly deleted it. now it says microsoft boot menu failed to start
<el> hi everyone
<alex568775> Jordan_U: should i just put in the windows CD?
<el> woooow theres alot of people here
<tron101> airtonix: thx agian!
<el> and it makes no sense
<el> goodbye
<edbian> el, welcome
<b4sh> alex568775 no use a live cd and reinstall grub
<edbian> wow
<alex568775> b4sh: how do i reinstall grub?
<mickster04> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<b4sh> alex568775 I havent had to do it since grub legacy 1 sec
<Jordan_U> alex568775: That's a decision that you have to make yourself. Your current configuration is modified beyond what the Ubuntu installer does, and I'm not clear what exactly has been done so it's hard to tell if/how it's fixable.
<b4sh> !patebin
<alex568775> Jordan_U: do you think its fixable if i use the windows installation cd?
<Jordan_U> alex568775: In fact I'm beginning to suspect that the original problem was something overwriting the partition created by the Ubuntu installer. That would fit all the symptoms.
<alex568775> Jordan_U: so yes?
<Jordan_U> alex568775: I don't know. Try asking in #windows.
<alex568775> Joran_U: k thanks
<Jordan_U> alex568775: You're welcome, and good luck.
<b4sh> alex568775 http://pastebin.com/AHhUuGxc
<w1n5ton> How do you install ASLA in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> w1n5ton: ALSA is installed by default.
<w1n5ton> how do I use it instead of puseaudio?
<g_0_0> !alsa | w1n5ton
<ubottu> w1n5ton: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Jordan_U> w1n5ton: Pulseaudio does not replace ALSA, it runs on top of ALSA.
<Jordan_U> w1n5ton: What problem are you having specifically?
<w1n5ton> On audacious
<w1n5ton> It says select output plugin
<w1n5ton> Alsa and pulseaudio are both options
<mickster04> w1n5ton: well have you tried either of them?
<Jordan_U> w1n5ton: What problem are you having specifically?
<w1n5ton> ALSA sounds better
<[thor]> :D
<Jordan_U> w1n5ton: In what way?
<w1n5ton> The bass sounds thin with PulseAudio
<Bendyr> Hey guys- I have a question about creating a bootable USB flash drive with the ubuntu 10.04 image from my mac.  I want to create the image on my mac, but boot my dell mini 9 with that usb drive.  I've tried following the directions on the ubuntu site at: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/netbook/get-ubuntu/download, but no matter what, it doesn't seem to be able to boot off the usb drive
<Jordan_U> Bendyr: Those directions make a USB drive which is only bootable on macs.
<w1n5ton> Netbooks are a real pain to boot from flash drives
<w1n5ton> I use an external DVD drive
<b4sh> !unetbuntu | Bendyr
<Bendyr> Jordan_U: I suspected that might be the case... do you have any idea how to modify those instructions to create one that is bootable on a dell mini 9?
<b4sh> !unetbootin | Bendyr
<ubottu> Bendyr: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Bendyr> I have had luck creating other bootable usb drives that work on the dell mini 9, i.e. the chromium OS, and a hackintosh drive
<Bendyr> ok i'll try those out thank you
<w1n5ton> I also need some help with some other things
<Jordan_U> Bendyr: Are you set on Ubuntu 10.04? Because I already have an image which will work this way created for 64 bit Ubuntu 10.10.
<Bendyr> Jordan_U: I had read mixed reviews of Unity
<b4sh> Bendyr make sure its formatted as fat32 I spent ages scratching my head why I couldnt get one to work as it was formatted ext3
<Bendyr> Jordan_U: but I haven't used either
<[thor]> w1n5ton: provide as much detail about the problems as possible.
<Bendyr> Jordan_U: and my machine is 32-bit
<w1n5ton> Whenever I do a fresh install of ubuntu, everything is fast and responsive
<w1n5ton> But after I set everything up it gets slow
<w1n5ton> And seems to degrade more over time
<Jordan_U> Bendyr: OK, I can create a minimal install iso for you that you can dd to a USB drive and boot from a BIOS based machine. What version of Ubuntu would you like?
<Bendyr> Jordan_U: and wouldn't I still have the problem getting the image onto a usb stick?
<Bendyr> 10.04
<b4sh> w1n5ton that sounds like windows are you sure?
<b4sh> slow in what ways?
<peayness> i installed ubuntu to a seperate hdd and now it wont let me boot to win7
<Bendyr> Jordan_U: I was looking for the ubuntu netbook edition actually, is that very different from the standard?
<Slix`> I've had a very annoying issue with Ubuntu for over a year now. I've periodically attempted to boot or install Ubuntu on my system, but it seems to fail to boot about 80% of the time. Where should I go to get support with this issue?
<w1n5ton> Freezes randomly when running more than one application
<b4sh> peayness have you tried selecting the drive that has windoze on it to boot from
<Jordan_U> Bendyr: The UI is signifigantly different, yes. The minimal installer can install any flavor of Ubuntu depending on what options you choose.
<Bendyr> Jordan_U: thank you
<peayness> yes
<Jordan_U> Bendyr: You're welcome.
<peayness> b4sh: i have and it boot to some text and then reboot to ubuntu
<b4sh> w1n5ton run a memory check see if it picks up anything wrong with your ram or does it fix itself on a reinstall?
<w1n5ton> I think it's just my netbook
<w1n5ton> Weak hardware in general
<Slix`> Should I post on the forums or something?
<w1n5ton> I am also becoming extremely frustrated with firefox
<w1n5ton> I love the plugins and interface
<w1n5ton> But hate how resource intensive it is
<coz_> Slix`,   both here and the forums... what type of system is this?  cpu   gpu
<coz_> Slix`,   how much ram  etc
<dimmortal> ff4 seems less resource intensive to me
<dimmortal> and a lot faster
<Gnea> dimmortal: than ff3? or chrome?
<coz_> dimmortal,  i will give you my ff4  free of charge :)
<dimmortal> ff3
<Gnea> ah, well, if it's not faster than chrome, it's not going on my desktop :)
<w1n5ton> Is there a way to run it side by side with the stable version?
<b4sh> peayness I reckon thats because grub will be installed to the mbr of the drive that ubuntu is installed on
<Slix`> coz_: I have an Intel Core 2 Duo 3.00GHz, Nvidia Geforce GTX 260, 4gb of ram
<dimmortal> I don't use chrome so I don't know
<w1n5ton> I use Chromium more now because firefox is so damn slow
<coz_> Slix`,   that should not be giving you issues... is this a built system or ready made?  and which manufaturer if ready made
<b4sh> google are spys :D
<Guest43480> i need some help getting my invida driver working
<Gnea> b4sh: got proof?
<Slix`> coz_: It was built.
<dimmortal> I have a 2x dual core xeon @3.4 ghz... ;)
<coz_> Slix`,  ok  have you run a memory test  to see if the memory is ok
<Jordan_U> Bendyr: http://216.57.70.194/ubuntu_minimal_lucid_i386_ddable.iso
<Gnea> b4sh: they're not anymore spies than the mozilla foundation
<Bendyr> Jordan_U: getting a persmission error
<Slix`> coz_: No. I could do that.. it's just a bit odd because Windows works fine.
<b4sh> Gnea read there privacy policy, do an strace on there apps and why do they insist on chrome having write access to shared memory for a few
<[thor]> Gnea: i have a friend who currently works for google analytics. his previous job was 3 years working for CSIS.
<coz_> Slix`,  understood  but  start with the simplets things to begin troubleshooting
<Jordan_U> Bendyr: Should be fixed now.
<dimmortal> and lappy is pretty much the same as yours with a different as Slix` with a different vid card
<coz_> Slix`,   rather "simplest"
<b4sh> also have you seen where chrome installs to
<dimmortal> er wtf was that...lol
<[thor]> ah. this is ot
<Slix`> coz_: Okay, I'll try running a memory test.
<b4sh> yeah thats another one google analytics
<Bendyr> Jordan_U: thanks! i'll give this a shot- so once it's downloaded I just need to do "sudo dd if=ubuntu_minimal_lucid_i386_ddable.iso of=/dev/rdisk4" ?
<Jordan_U> !ot | b4sh Gnea
<ubottu> b4sh Gnea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan_U> Bendyr: Yes.
<Bendyr> Jordan_U: sweet thanks a ton, i'll give that a shot
<Jordan_U> Bendyr: You're welcome.
<w1n5ton> Okay
<w1n5ton> I'll give firefox beta a try
<dimmortal> I won't use 3.x anymore
<dimmortal> after using 4
<peayness> after installing ubuntu i cannot boot to my win7 hdd
<peayness> wt
<dimmortal> is it not listed on the grub bootloader??
<DaGeek247> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mickster04> !details | peayness
<ubottu> peayness: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<b4sh> he has win7 on a seperate drive
<jinx_> i need help with compiz effects and i am having problems with a nvida driver
<jinx_> can anyone help me
<mickster04> !details | jinx_
<ubottu> jinx_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<coz_> jinx`  is the nvidia driver installed?
<DaGeek247> ;)
<dimmortal> b4sh... so??
<jinx_> yes
<coz_> jinx_,   what is it you see as a problem with th e driver?
<lamefun> Is it possible to install both KDE and GNOME and so that in KDE it only shows KDE application and prefers KDE applications when I click on files, and so in GNOME?
<Jordan_U> peayness: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<peayness> ok well i installed ubuntu on a second hard drive...Now when i boot up my desktop and choose the hdd with win on it it say sata 1, sata 2, etc
<b4sh> dimmortal there seems to be issues with grub booting win7 off of a different drive that ubuntu is installed on
<coz_> lamefun,  if you mean only showing kde apps in kde ,, not that I am aware of
<jinx_> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<dimmortal> hmm... it worked fine on a buddys pc
<peayness> Jordan_U: nothing happened
<coz_> jinx_,  ok  did you just install the driver?
<extra11> hi friends :)
<jinx_> yes and restarted
<coz_> jinx_,    oo  ok   open  system/administratioin/ additional drivers
<Jordan_U> peayness: That means that most likely you don't actually have a bootable Windows install.
<Abinadi> Starminn, Thanks for the info.  I'm checking it out now.  Can you also tell me where I can find bluray drivers for Maverick?
<coz_> jinx_,   see if in fact the driver shows it is installed
<DipreW> How do I register a nick on freenode with Telepathy?
<mal10c_> exit
<b4sh> dimmortal its not the first time today Ive heard of someone having this prob (different places)
<peayness> Jordan_U: what do you mean its not a bootable windows
<dimmortal> hmm...weird
<DaGeek247> DipreW thats better asked in #freenode
<DipreW> I asked that in #freenode
<DipreW> They're stumped
<KB1JWQ> DipreW: The commands are fairly straightforward, if Telepathy isn't recognizing them then perhaps another client would be a wise idea?
<Jordan_U> peayness: os-prober checks all partitions on all drives for files which are required to be able to boot windows. It found no such partition.
<DaGeek247> DipreW the client should have no effect on the nick registration
<b4sh> I suspect its where one chooses to install grub to
<Abinadi> can anyone tell me where I can find bluray drivers for my bluray player?
<peayness> Jordan_U is there anything i can do short of physically unplugging my ubuntu hdd
<rww> Telepathy isn't a client. Perhaps you mean "Empathy". If so, Empathy is a bad IRC client, use something else.
<_skpl> like irssis
<peayness> xchat2 is free
<_skpl> irssi
<b4sh> I reckon it needs to be installed on the windows drive rather than the mbr of the ubuntu partition
<Jordan_U> peayness: I doubt that physically unplugging your Ubuntu hdd would even work.
<DaGeek247> !bluray
<peayness> im going to test now brb
<DipreW> Nvm
<DipreW> Got it to work
<Abinadi> !bluray
<_skpl> what a dumbass.
<Abinadi> hmph
<DaGeek247> nothing. :/
<DaGeek247> !language > _skpl
<ubottu> _skpl, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> _skpl: That is neither called for nor apropriate for this channel.
<alexishappy> Jordan_U: thanks so much i used the installation cd to repair my comp. thanks for taking the time to help
<Jordan_U> alexishappy: You're welcome.
<DaGeek247> Abinadi thats an interesting problem im gonna goresearch it myself
<b4sh> blueray drivers? You mean the ide controller drivers no?
<Starminn> You know how "Ok/Cancel" dialogs (such as in JavaScript dialogs) in Ubuntu, the "Ok" is on the right instead of the left like Windows (usually)? Is this all Linux or just Ubuntu?
<Gnea> Starminn: depends on the program.
<b4sh> starminn just ubuntu
<Gnea> Starminn: most of the time, 'ok' is on the right
<Gnea> b4sh: no need to hand out faulty information
<optimus> please almighty ubuntu goers how do i remove all of my sound drivers? i just want to install alsa and thats it i have like 3 all together
<b4sh> Gnea you dont use many other distros then
<Gnea> b4sh: you're free to believe what you want to, even if it's wrong.
<b4sh> Gnea whatever
<RuNt> Anyone know how to fix the fan driver issue on the iMac g5s?
<b4sh> Gnea name me another distro where that is true?
<peayness> Jordan_U: you were right my win7 hdd is nto bootable now
<helpmeplz> whenever i boot up linux on my computer, it says fatal error: could not find lib/modules/[I dont remember]. It still works, but is there any way i can fix the error?
<Gnea> b4sh: negative, you're the only one saying that it's true for distros.
<helpmeplz> can somebody help me plz?
<Abinadi> I mean, drivers such that when I insert a bluray disk into my player on my laptop it plays
<Gnea> !helpme | helpmeplz
<ubottu> helpmeplz: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<b4sh> Gnea I said its only in ubuntu get your facts right or are you backtracking because your wrong
<Gnea> !attitude | b4sh
<ubottu> b4sh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<b4sh> !gnea | linux is more than ubuntu
<kreppnar> hey has anyone here tried using a Magicjack with one of the viop phones?
<rww> b4sh, Gnea: This seems like a trivial thing to have an argument over. Let's not :)
<Gnea> rww: I stopped the argument on my end already. :)
<jaybinks> is there a way to set a "session" variable in mysql..
<b4sh> rww I agree just Gnea dont tell me I wrong when Im not
<DaGeek247> Abinadi its bst to stick with windows for  bluray.
<peayness> how did installing ubuntu kill my win7 hdd
<jaybinks> what im after is ...  to be able to set a variable of some sort ... such as "my_user_variable=foo"
<ZykoticK9> kreppnar, very unlikely you'll get a Magicjack working on linux :(  MAYBE in a proprietary VBox with USB - but no promises.
<Jordan_U> peayness: I personally doubt that it did.
<Gnea> b4sh: don't hand out disinformation and you won't have that problem.
<kreppnar> when i plug it in, i get a dialtone through the phone connected to it..but no response when i dial
<b4sh> Gnea stfu
 * Gnea sighs
<peayness> im honestly looking at the filesystem right now thru linux
<nowarninglabel> thanks rww
<nowarninglabel> rww++
<peayness> Jordan_U: its all here i jsut cannot boot to it even with my ubuntu drive unplugged
<Jordan_U> peayness: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<Abinadi> DaGeek247, , ugh, that defeats the whole purpose of me having set a significant amount of time in linux
<nowarninglabel> Is there a step by step on how to mount an encrypted home directory on an external drive, so that I can see the decrypted files and/or copy out decrypted files? I tried following http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/3/ but was not successful
<ubuntu_> Hey
<DaGeek247> the makers of the blu ray software really dont want free software playing blurays. its possible to play them in uuntu, but also a pain.
<ubuntu_> Are any of the games in ebuntu software center illegal to download?
<Gnea> ubuntu_: why would they be illegal?
<DaGeek247> ubunt_ no
<ubuntu_> im just wondering because one of them says "emulator"
<Gnea> ubuntu_: emulators are not illegal.
<ubuntu_> ya
<Gnea> some of the roms might be
<Gnea> but roms != emulators
<ubuntu_> is tux paint, or Emilia pinball
<ubuntu_> illegal?
<Abinadi> DaGeek247, and just when i was almost finished having Windows withdrawals...sheesh
<DaGeek247> Gnea, you a programmer? :)
<Gnea> ubuntu_: if they were illegal, they wouldn't be there.
<RuNt> Anyone know how to fix the fan driver issue on the iMac g5s?
<Gnea> DaGeek247: not professionally :)
<ubuntu_> o well i heard a lot of good hacking programs are in linux
<DaGeek247> Abinadi, you might could run windvd in wine..
<Gnea> ubuntu_: depending on your definition of 'hacking'
<ubuntu_> well as long as tux paint and the games arn't :D
<DaGeek247> linux != ubuntu
<Abinadi> DaGeek247, that's a thought
<nowarninglabel> Ok well I guess back to keep trying things, but if anyone is familiar with how to mount an encrypted home directory to read it, would very much appreciate a ping.
<Gnea> ubuntu_: either you've adopted the media's definition (read: the wrong definition), or the correct definition (read: MIT's definition)
<danny_> Can anyone tell me where to find the crashlogs that byobu is telling me I have 51 of?
<izinucs> how can I tell what dictionary is installed that OOo uses?
<Starminn> ubuntu_: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/security/hacker-vs-cracker/1400
<ubuntu_> well whatever definition that can get me in trouble
<Gnea> ubuntu_: clearly, the 'wrong' definition would
<izinucs> or FF for that matter
<peayness> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=am6RkSu8
<ubuntu_> okay well are the games illegal, regarding to the wrong definition
<Gnea> ubuntu_: depends who you ask, the media tends to represent anyone
<ubuntu_> im asking u
<ubuntu_> well asking the police
<Gnea> I would say no.
<ubuntu_> asking internet police
<Gnea> the police wouldn't be able to give you a solid answer.
<rww> ubuntu_: Copyright law differs between countries and situations. Ubuntu and #ubuntu cannot offer you legal advice. If you're concerned about the legality of our software, please ask a lawyer.
<Starminn> ubuntu_: I don't think anything in the Software Center is illegal (unless you add a package to make those programs available via it, perhaps?)
<ubuntu_> alright.
<Gnea> ubuntu_: it might also help if you look into your country's software licensing laws
<ubuntu_> in my school we are installing ubuntu to computers, so im guessing it wont me
<peayness> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=am6RkSu8
<Starminn> Like rww said, though, we're not lawyers
<ubuntu_> i live in canada
<Bried> Hi. How do I get information about exactly which compression scheme is used in a zip file?
<rww> ubuntu_: As far as I'm aware, there are no packages in Ubuntu's official repositories that are illegal in Canada. This does not constitute legal advice; I am not a lawyer.
<Bried> zipinfo just tells me the ratio.. need to know which type exactly
<Gnea> ubuntu_: ah okay, should be fine then, but you might want to check with whoever's in charge (teacher, administrator, etc) and find out their opinion on the matter
<MrDudle> rww: afaik same in the usa
<Starminn> Bried: Does this help any? I really wouldn't know
<Jordan_U> Bried: "file /path/to/file.zip" will probably tell you.
<Starminn> Bried: Forgot the link http://rangit.com/information-technology/differences-between-the-5-types-of-archiving-and-compression-formats/
<wendaozhe> bried: try file
<ubuntu_> okay thanks guys
 * Starminn goes away
<Gnea> ubuntu_: might want to ask them if they've ever had problems with too much gaming and things like that :)
<zarus> I was wondering, if I create a program and if forks, which one has the higher pid? The parent, or the child?
<ubuntu_> well the games shouldn't be illegal as its open source and th e members made the programs themself. I dont think they just copied a program from a diff operating system and copied it :D
<MrDudle> ubuntu_: emulators aren't illegal
<MrDudle> stop worrying about legality so much
<Jordan_U> zarus: The child, but that is *not* how you should be determining which is the parent or fork.
<danny_> Is there a particular reason I have byobu flashing a redbox at me saying 51! and where do I get the associated crash logs? This server machine has only been alive for 24 hours and it crashes every 4
<MrDudle> ubuntu_: we all know you are gonna go and find copyrighted games to play :P
<ubuntu_> MrDudle: no
<ubuntu_> ive learned my lesson from doing llegal shit
<ubuntu_> sorry for my language
<MrDudle> i'm sure
<DaGeek247> or ubuntu_ could make his own..
<rww> I think we've reached the limit of this conversation's applicability to "Ubuntu support".
<ubuntu_> i got introuble for dling movies and i wont do anything illegal ever again with knowing it
<zarus> Okay, thanks. Because I tested out a simple program that would print out a pid after forking, and it always printed the higher one first. I guess the child finishes executing before the parent gets to print.
<DaGeek247> lol, yes
<Gnea> ubuntu_: well the reason I bring it up is because, while you may have learned your lesson, other people may not have done so yet, and it call onto your shoulders if they do
<DaGeek247> ubuntu_ join #ubuntu-offtopic and ths can bediscussed more
<Gnea> ubuntu_: DaGeek247 has a point, let's go there
<ubuntu_> how get there lawl
<ubuntu_> i just start up xchat and im here
<rww> ubuntu_: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<motz> hi, my wireless is by default disabled. Each time I startup i have to give "rkill unblock all" and then right click on the connection icon and choose "enable wireless". How can i get wireless enabled by default instead?
<danny_> Can anyone help me troubleshoot a server edition crashing every 4 hours?
<Abinadi> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> danny_: Define crashing. What are the exact symptoms?
<Alavi> Hay guys
<danny_> Joran_U full system lockup. Usually caught during ssh session or on a java game that it hosts
<Alavi> could anyone help me with a little problem? :(
<Abinadi> Starminn, following the link you gave me earlier about the pulsaudio EQ, I executed sudo add-apt-repository ppa:psyke83/ppa, and my output was this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566840/
<Alavi> with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> danny_: Is there a local console?
<peayness> how can i boot flag my win7 hdd
<DaGeek247> !ask > alivi
<danny_> Jordan_U byobu has a 51! with a redbox around it and yes there is a local console... The system is a vm on VBox btw
<DaGeek247> peaybiss ith gp	rted
<Alavi> Well, i have installed ubuntu with noapic and acpi=off, since normal install freezes
<danny_> Odd part is I set it up last night
<DaGeek247> derp
<Alavi> and than when i boot up normal, it loads, boots up, and enters gui
<DaGeek247> peayniss with gparted
<Alavi> after 20s black screen
<Bendyr> Jordan_U: downloaded!  before I dd it, do I need to format the drive with anything special?
<Alavi> same fo rthe safe mode normal
<Alavi> so only way i can boot at all is the failsafex
<Jordan_U> peayness: Windows 7 installs consist of two partitions, a "system" partition which is somewhat analogous to a separate /boot, and the "C:" which stores pretty much everything else. You have no system partition.
<Jordan_U> Bendyr: No.
<pmp6nl> Hello, can anyone tell me why ampache installs to /usr/share as opposed to /var/www ... i cannot access it via localhost/ampache. thanks
<peayness> Jordan_U: im dont understand what you are saying
<peayness> Jordan_U: ubuntu is installed on a seperate hdd it shouldnt have done anything to my original hdd
<Chipzzz> pmp6nl: have you tried changing the document root in ampache.conf?
<Jordan_U> peayness: You at some point deleted a partition from your Windows drive. The Ubuntu installer did not do this.
<Bendyr> Jordan_U: It's working! Thanks, I was going nuts. Ok I gotta log out of this machine cause I need the ethernet drop.  I'm gonna give this a shot.  Thanks a ton for all your help!
<Jordan_U> Bendyr: You're welcome :)
<pmp6nl> chipzzz: no, where is that located?
<Abinadi> can anyone point me to a site that has a comprehensive bit of tweaks to do to firefox via about:config?  I have already gotten some better performance by turning of the checks of Ipv6, but I'm sure there must be more to make it load pages faster.
<peayness> Jordan_U: so can i use my win7 disk to recover that hdd
<Jordan_U> peayness: Most likely, yes.
<Bried> Hi. How do I get information about exactly which compression scheme is used in a zip file?
<Bried> (if this was answered I never saw)
<Jordan_U> Bried: "file /path/to/file.zip" will probably tell you.
<Chipzzz> pmp6nl: type locate ampache.conf
<Bried> nope :-/ tried that already.... just tells me zip archive data like zipinfo
<pmp6nl> chipzzz that doesnt return anything
<Alavi> i have a black screen problem on maverick, installed it for the first time on toshiba m30x. it loads gui, works for about 20s, and than black screen. does anyone have any advice? i have googled a lot with no real success
<Chipzzz> pmp6nl: I don't know much about ampache, it was just a guess. They have a forum, though: http://ampache.org/forums/
<Jordan_U> Bried: File on the one zip file I can find gives "Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract". I am guessing that the "at least v2.0 to extract" is determined by what compression features are used.
<pmp6nl> chipzzz: ok, thanks.  I found the file and it is pointing to the correct location /usr/share/ampache/www
<Bried> well mine says v1.0 but I dunno what that means for which compression is used
<Chipzzz> pmp6nl: if you point it at the same doc root as apache, you might have better luck
<Bried> reason I need exact type is I need to remake the file after changing compression type
<Bried> md5 doesn't have to be the same but has to be same compression type
<pmp6nl> chipzzz: so I would just copy the ampache files to that folder?
<danny_> is there an ubuntu server irc chatroom?
<rww> danny_: #ubuntu-server
<Chipzzz> pmp6nl: no... if nobody here knows, I would look through the forums. somebody has probably had that problem before
<danny_> rww thanks
<Alavi>  i have a black screen problem on maverick, installed it for the first time on toshiba m30x. it loads gui, works for about 20s, and than black screen. does anyone have any advice? i have googled a lot with no real success
<coz_> danny_,    /join #ubuntu-server
<pmp6nl> chipzzz: ok, thanks
<pmp6nl> chipzzz: got it, thanks
<offsense> what are possibilities HD making a click noises ?
<smacktalk1> Im having trouble installing vmware getting error: Unable to build kernel module.
<danny_> offsense back that drive up while you still have a chance
<smacktalk1> See log file /tmp/vmware-root/setup-14957.log for details.
<Chipzzz> pmp6nl: sorry I couldn't be more help
<danny_> smacktalk maybe pastebin that file?
<smacktalk1> i'm using vmware 7 and the newest version of ubuntu
<pmp6nl> chipzzz: no problem
<smacktalk1> sorry daanny
<offsense> danny_: does it mean the HD is broken?
<smacktalk1> oh..you mean copy the log into pastebin?
<danny_> offsense in my experience it's a good idea to back it up when it starts making noises....
<Jordan_U> Bried: According to "man zipinfo" the last field by default gives information on the compression type.
<danny_> smacktalk1 Yes.
<danny_> offsense it may not fail immediately but usually noisy drives don't last
<offsense> danny_: aight, any command to check bad sector
<v_> Hello All , i have firefox 3.0.8 using ubuntu 9.04 but i am not able see chat list when i login to my yahoo.com account and also unable to login to yahoo account using pidgin
<danny_> besides it's always good to have a backup.
<danny_> You'll have to ask one of the Gurus.... I mostly just build/set up.
<smacktalk1> how do I get to the pastebin?
<rww> v_: Ubuntu 9.04 reached End of Life status in October, is no longer receiving security updates, and is not supported by #ubuntu. Please see the instructions ubottu is about to give you for information on upgrading to a supported release.
<rww> !eol | v_
<ubottu> v_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<DaGeek247> v_ do you have java properly installed?
<smacktalk1> ohh i got it
<abhilashm86> smacktalk1: http://pastebin.com/
<smacktalk1> sorry
<Jordan_U> v_: Ubuntu 9.04 is no longer supported, please upgrade to a supported release.
<DaGeek247> 10.04
<smacktalk1> ok, it's in pastebin
<Jordan_U> smacktalk1: You need to post the link to the paste here.
<tucemiux> o_O
<tucemiux> ha ha
<xerebz> what are some commands i can use to test what's going on with my audio?
<Bried> well... listing the files in the zip it's determined to be deflate
<xerebz> it's not playing for some reason
<Bried> stupid that infozip can't just say that when using the summary option
<tucemiux> xerebz,  did it used to work at some poing?
<tucemiux> xerebz,  did it used to work at some poinT
<pmp6nl> anyone know how to figure out where a symlink points?
<xerebz> tucemiux: never fresh install
<Jordan_U> pmp6nl: readlink /path/to/symlink
<xerebz> mplayer's playing the file but i don't hear anything
<trollboy> I don't have a CD drive, or a usb stick over 120mb, can I install ubuntu on my eepc?
<pmp6nl> jordan_ thanks
<xerebz> there's no /dev/audio
<pmp6nl> jordan_u thanks
<Jordan_U> trollboy: Yes, using the minimal installer.
<trollboy> I saw the windows installer, but that looks like it only creates a virtual environment
<Jordan_U> pmp6nl: You're welcome.
<v_> DaGeek247: how to install java?
<tucemiux> xerebz, most likely you will have to play around with it to make the sound card work but first try the usual trouble shooting steps, make sure the cables are connected, volume is up, etc. etc
<Jordan_U> trollboy: It's not a virtual machine, but I don't recommend using wubi anyway.
<AbhijiT> !java | v_
<ubottu> v_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Jordan_U> !minimal | trollboy
<ubottu> trollboy: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<danny_> anyone familiar with byobu?
<smacktalk1> thanks Jordan :/
<smacktalk1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566842/
<Jordan_U> trollboy: I'm pretty sure that the minimal iso can be used with unetbootin and other tools for making bootable USB drives.
<offsense> how do we make a hidden file?
<DaGeek247> offsense by adding aperiod att the begining of the file name
<Jordan_U> offsense: Rename it to start with a '.'
<Zelozelos> offsense put a . at the beginning of the filename/foldername ?
<trollboy> also, and this isn't a troll question; Can I use Ubuntu One from my mac/windows box?
<offsense> thnx guys!
<rww> trollboy: there's a client for Windows in beta. I don't think there's a Mac one.
<smacktalk1> is ubuntu supposed to support dual monitors?
<Jordan_U> trollboy: You can use the web interface anywhere, for dedicated clients see rww's comment.
<smacktalk1> not being very configurable :'(
<Jordan_U> smacktalk1: Yes.
<trollboy> UbuntuOne sounds like a apple .mac account, I use dropbox now between machines/pda's/phones
<smacktalk1> i have the same image on both monitors...what if I want it to span the two monitors?
<Jordan_U> smacktalk1: System > Preferences > Monitors
<peayness> using the windows disk it is not showing my os to restore
<smacktalk1> that doesn't let me span the image between monitors
<peayness> <peayness> make my win hdd available
<peayness> <mk> yes, give it the good ol' boot flag
<peayness> <mk> .g boot flag partition linux
<peayness> <Meta> > Google: making Linux partition bootable? - The NeoSmart Forums - http://neosmart.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1673
<peayness> <peayness> hmm
<FloodBot2> peayness: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peayness> <peayness> that didnt really tell much
<Thyraen> This may not be the correct place for this, but!
<Thyraen> Can anyone tell me why "if [ $RAM -eq 1]; then" gives me the error of "[: missing `]
<andrew_46> Thyraen: 1 ]
<Thyraen> There is one ] isnt there?
<Thyraen> or what do you mean
<Thyraen> [ $RAM -eq 1]?
<andrew_46> Thyraen: Try adding a space
<Thyraen> OH
<Thyraen> okay
<rww> ps, #bash
<Thyraen> Alright, thanks. I didn't know if there was one. I should've checked.
<andrew_46> Hmmm.... he will get the same answer there :(
<elijah733> hello?
<Nufced> anyone on that can help me out?
<philip__> How do I find out my audio settings?
<philip__> In terminal
<Nufced> im doing  fresh install, and ive run into a problem ive never seen before
<philip__> Like audio device etc.
<elijah733> hi, i was here not to long ago...i was having problems installing drivers for my ralink 5390 wireless adapter. i don't know much and i can give you some stuff from the terminal if necessary
<elijah733> pleas help
<elijah733> does anyone know an easy way to install a driver?
<philip__> Please see the PM elijah733
<trollboy> so if I've got an intel atom processor, which image do I want x86, amd64?  Is the atom a standard x86 chip?
<elijah733> philip_ how to install?
<philip__> trollboy: atom can support X64 bit, but the boards the ATOM Is on, only support 2GB, so kinda pointless.
<trollboy> This is a acer minipc
<rww> some atoms support 64-bit. some don't.
<trollboy> It comes with XP and I was running xbmc on it... but it doesn't stay stable to save its soul
<[thor]> Are the gnome-panel auto-hide settings saved anywhere? i have a side-panel that won't unhide.
<[thor]> that's a dumb question; Where are they saved?
<rww> [thor]: gconf. poke around in the gconf-editor program
<rww> [thor]: probably somewhere under /apps/panel
<[thor]> thank-you vert much rww
<[thor]> oh excellent, there are more options here
<mbrigdan> hey, does anyone her know how I could get open office to copy "tracked changes" in one document into another? (I don't really need the actual times and such it happened, just the formatting of the changes)
<elijah733> can someone find a ralink 5390 driver for me please?
<DaGeek247> it should already be there
<DaGeek247> from the menus.
<DaGeek247> ekija
<DaGeek247> *elija733
<Chikokishi> hello
<DaGeek247> hai
<Chikokishi> Can you help me with installing ubuntu?
<Chikokishi> i want to partition my system using the ubuntu instalationa nd im not sure what to do exactly
<Chikokishi> dont wanna destroy it
<elijah733> can someone help me find that ralink 5390 driver/
<DaGeek247> i would reccomend using a gprted live cd instead. its better.
<tucemiux> Chikokishi, you can send me a PM if you want
<DaGeek247> elijah it should already be there
<danny_> danny
<elijah733> where?
<danny_> fail.
<danny_> Wrong screen fail
<Jordan_U> DaGeek247: The Ubuntu liveCD has GParted on it, and both GParted and the Ubuntu installer use libparted.
<elijah733> dageek247 ? where?
<DaGeek247> on the system if it was recntly added, you might find it in the Administration menu.
<motz> Hi, my wireless is not enabled by default. Each time I start up, I have to type "rfkill unblock all" and then choose "enable wireless" from the menu that appears by right-clicking on the network icon. How can I get my wireless enabled by default?
<DaGeek247> Jordan_U i nevr saw it
<Jordan_U> DaGeek247: System > Administration > GParted.
<elijah733> can someone help me find the ralink 5390 driver?
<elijah733> can someone help me find a ralink 5390 driver?
<zx> gfdh
<zx> hello
<JoeMofknDot2> hey I have an old pc it only has 254 mb of ram and 10.10 or 10.04 will not install does anyone know one that shoulh work
<Jordan_U> JoeMofknDot2: Lubuntu.
<zx> I am so sorry ,I don't kown.
<brontoeee> JoeMofknDot2, alternative instaler
<JoeMofknDot2> jordan I tried lubuntu still a no go
<nameless`> hi
<philip__> JoeMofkndot2 what hard-drive size do you got?
<JoeMofknDot2> 40 gb
<nameless`> tell me, HAL is on the kernel space right ?
<philip__> What CPU?
<Jordan_U> nameless`: No.
<tucemiux> JoeMofknDot2, why wont the installs work?
<philip__> http://www.xubuntu.org/
<Jordan_U> nameless`: And it has been almost entrirely replaced with devicekit.
<JoeMofknDot2> don't know off the top but ill check
<tucemiux> JoeMofknDot2, last time I had that problem, it was a problem with the PC itself, one had a short, the other had a borked motherboard, yet another I installed normal ubuntu and then installed xubuntu desktop
<JoeMofknDot2> Iit can't change the partitions if you have time I redo it now
<elijah733> can someone help me install and find a ralink 5390 driver
<Chikokishi> hi
<co_cr_pcr> how we could see ubuntu source code?
<JSong> IS the correct command to delete the folder "test" under a current folder  /rm -rf ./test
<rww> ubottu: source | co_cr_pcr
<ubottu> (source takes no arguments) -- Returns a URL saying where to get Supybot.
<ubottu> co_cr_pcr: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<helpmeplz> whenever i start ubuntu, it says fatal error: could not locate /lib/modules
<rww> JSong: remove the first /. apart from that, yes.
<elijah733> can someone help me find and install a ralink 5390 driver
 * rww thwaps ubottu
<JoeMofknDot2> oh and I have an old version of red hat that seems to install fine
<Jordan_U> JSong: Also, I would get rid of the '-f'. If it's actually needed then there's likely something there that you don't want to delete.
<elijah733> hello
<JSong> so i type:  rm -rf ./test   ?  I thought you need the dot in there
<JSong> i want to remove all subfolders as well
<elijah733> may someone who has the time please take the time to help me really quick?
<JSong> under test
<g_0_0> elijah733, try here http://www.ralinktech.tw/support.php?s=2
<Jordan_U> JSong: -f is not needed to remove subdirectories, that's what -r indicates.
<JSong> jordan_u: ok so I type   rm -r ./test  ?
<Jordan_U> JSong: Yes, that would work. The './' is redundant, but doesn't hurt anything.
<elijah733> no that doesn't work, can someone help me find and install a ralink 5390 driver
<JSong> jordan_u: well the folder is under var/www/test
<JSong> jordan_u: and i am in the /var/www already
<Ketreva> I need help with rhythmbox. My google-fu is aparently weak.
<Bendyr> Hey so I got ubuntu installed on my netbook using the minimal installer provided- but now I want to know how to install the ubuntu netbook remix ui, and get it to boot into that
<joeoshawa> i have an sblive sound card i inherited it has two different outs labled 1 and 2 along with the headphone out and the mic in plus a digital out i was wondering if i could play sound from say urban terror out of the first one and a movie out the other
<elijah733> how do i install a driver from a zip file?
<Jordan_U> JSong: With rm, (and most other commands) the filename is assumed to be relative to the current directory unless you use an absolute path.
<YankDownUnder> elijah733, What are you trying to do, mate?
<JSong> jordan_u: thank you.  I just want to be 100% safe.
<Ketreva> I'm trying to add a podcast, it says I need the URL of the podcast feed, but I'm not sure how to find that.
<Jordan_U> JSong: You're welcome.
<JSong> jordan_u: so is it even safer to maybe type   rm -r ./var/www/test   ?
<elijah733> YankDownUnder, i am trying to get my wireless adapter working...aparently i need to install a driver for it. i have the driver i just dont know how to begin to install something like that
<nameless`> Jordan_U: you sure ? i thought HAL was like the motherboard driver for the kernel or something
<Jordan_U> nameless`: Yes I am sure.
<YankDownUnder> elijah733, Being that I just came in from work, and I'm not sure if someone asked you already, but have you tried the "Hardware Drivers" utility yet?
<JSong> If I upgrade from Ubuntu 8.x to 10.4LTS for my dedicated hosting server, will this mess anything up?  And is it apt-get install ubuntu 10.4?
<elijah733> no
<Chikokishi> Can someone explain the ubuntu partitioner to me?  I want to reduce my 306gb win7 partition into a 230gb + 75gb for ubuntu.
<elijah733> yankdownunder, no
<YankDownUnder> elijah733, What version of Ubuntu are ya runnin mate?
<rww> !upgrade | JSong
<ubottu> JSong: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Jordan_U> JSong: No, that would attempt to delete $CURRENT_DIRECTORY/var/www/test
<elijah733> kubuntu 10.10
<Jordan_U> JSong: If you want to specify a non-relative path you need it to start with '/'.
<elijah733> yankdownunder, kubuntu 10.10
<rww> JSong: on second thought... is it 8.04 or 8.10?
<JSong> jordan_u: oh goodness!  so only do    rm -r ./test    while I am inside the /var/www/
<JSong> rww: 8.10 i think
<YankDownUnder> elijah733, Coolbeans - ok, firstly, what you should do is go to "Administration" (wherever that is in KDE), and find the "Hardware Drivers" utility - see if the drivers are actually in the "channels" as it were...if NOT, then I have something else for ya to try, eh?
<LinuxNoob> whas up guys
<rww> JSong: 8.10 is EOL, so that'd be more complicated.
<rww> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<josefig> Hello, I've just installed a ubuntu 10.10 64 version to my Dell 15R,  when It runs I cannot see the menu, I just see a gray bar with no buttons, why ? what can I do ?
<Jordan_U> JSong: You could also do "rm -r /var/www/test" if you wanted to use an absolute path.
<JSong> jordan_u: you mean with quotations?
<LinuxNoob> lol
<Jordan_U> JSong: No, without the quotation marks.
<JSong> jordan_u: but that will not remove my var and www folder right?
<Jordan_U> JSong: Correct.
<elijah733> can i send you a screen shot, yankdownunder...i see something peculiar...what did you have?
<excelsio1> Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but I have the Xine plugin in Firefox, and it doesn't have any controls. I just autoplays whatever .wmv file, no pause, rewind, or anything. Any thoughts?
<YankDownUnder> elijah733, I've found: ftp://file7.mydrivers.com/wireless/Ralink_RT3090_Linux_drv2.4.0.2.zip
<JSong> wow man my hosting guys responded 2 days  later to do a reboot on my server
<JSong> I think that is pretty bad
<JSong> and it was a urgent ticket too
<Chikokishi> Can someone explain the ubuntu partitioner to me?  I want to reduce my 306gb win7 partition into a 230gb + 75gb for ubuntu.
<elijah733> that link isnt working particularly well , yankdownunder
<Starminn> Chikokishi: Is Ubuntu already installed?
<YankDownUnder> elijah733, You have to register at : MyDrivers.Com in order to download it.
<YankDownUnder> elijah733, Did you find the "Hardware Drivers" utility?
<morgan__> hey guys, just wondering if anyone knows how I adjust the sensitivity for resizing windows.. i get about a pixel of play before it ignores my feeble attempts
<elijah733> no, i cant find that utility
<YankDownUnder> elijah733, Hang on....let me find it (I hate KDE, ergo, I don't know where the utility is)
<elijah733> yankdownunder, i think i hate it too...gnome is better
<bastidrazor> morgan__: you can use alt and middle click to resize windows
<YankDownUnder> elijah733, I could have told ya that eight years ago :)
<elijah733> actually i think i will intall regular ubunut
<elijah733> ubuntu
<pmp6nl> what si the point of the domainname?
<morgan__> thanks bastidrazor - definately useful and I didn't know of it, usually dont plug mouse into my lappy though n no middle button :(
<Starminn> morgan__: Button1+Button2 == Button3?
<JSong> if i back up my entire server with Ubuntu 10.4 and I untar it within Ubuntu 8.x will it essentially reinstall my old server and override the odl OS?
<pmp6nl> what is the point of the domainname on ubuntu server? Thanks
<YankDownUnder> elijah733, Try typing (in a run box) jockey-kde
<JSong> how much faster is it if I replce my hosting server with 256Gig Solid Satte HD ?
<JSong> is it worth the money?
<foxnet> depends on the memory and activity of the server
<foxnet> I doubt it would be any faster per say, most apps are in memory
<JSong> well it is running 4gig ram with ubuntu
<foxnet> unles your running a database
<foxnet> and then raid is plenty fast
<JSong> yes a very large DB
<foxnet> how many raid ide drives do you have for your db?
<JSong> none
<foxnet> ifyour using sata, it's slow
<JSong> just a dedicated server from a hosting company
<foxnet> I would do raid, it's cheaper
<handonam> hey, can someone help me figure out if i am doing my ldconfigs correctly?  i can't seem to make python import something
<JSong> but they will upgarde my HD to solid state for a fee
<Starminn> JSong: (Got this from here http://www.technize.com/ssd-vs-hdd-comparison/) The typical access time for a Flash based SSD is about 35 – 100 micro-secondsWhereas  that of a rotating disk is around 5,000 – 10,000 micro-seconds. That  makes a Flash-based SSD approximately 100 times faster than a rotating  disk.HDD data transfer rate at the rate of 80 megabytes per second typically.SSD data transfer rate at the rate of 170 megabytes pe
<foxnet> dedicated servers often have raid
<JSong> not mine.. I think they gave me a single 300 gig hd
<foxnet> jsong they say it 's solid state, but is it really?
<JSong> hmm actually they gave me 2 x 300gig so maybe rid 0
<foxnet> they could just put it on a really good raid controller
<JSong> Well they say it will be SS.. and All I have to do is VNC in and look at it with disk manager from Ubuntu gui based to know 100%
<JSong> I am running SSLVNC
<foxnet> eh, go with sql server, it's faster than anything out there
<JSong> a seperate sql server?
<foxnet> yea, a real database
<JSong> right now all my servers are running in one box. dns, email, web, LAMP
<cfedde> sql server? you mean microsoft sqlserver?
<foxnet> hell yea, ms sql server
<tripelb> I need help re NNTP: I have not used that since chi.general and chi.eats and rumour.politics and comp.os.apple.whatever .... I'm looking for the Daily Show. How do I find this given THIS following info:  It's available on the NNTP network still. Leechr and hellanzb are your friends. No need to 'bother' with torrents. It just shows up in your output directory.
<JSong> well ms sql server is too expensive and not free
<JSong> mysql is free
<cfedde> might as well just go oracle at that point.
<foxnet> no, it's not free
<foxnet> that's why companies like amazon use them, they are fast
<JSong> i am on a budget
<JSong> can't afford that
 * tripelb wants to learn opensource database stuff
<pmp6nl> I am trying to mount a samba share, do I need to be in the same domaingroup?
<JSong> I want to maximize on using 1 dedicated server
<cfedde> tripelb: sqlite is a great way to start.  postgresql after that.
<foxnet> as I said, don't do solid state, if your spending mone y on solid state, you may as well go sql, even a shared sql is less expensive
<fread2281> You could get it illegally( cracked )
<foxnet> shared sql server is actually very cheap
<JSong> does it mess with my db structure if I move to ms sql from mysql?
<alin`> buna dimineata
<foxnet> http://www.sqlservermart.com/Shared.aspx
<foxnet> or use azure
<YankDownUnder> Paying for a product that is not complete, nor warranted to work, is a bad thing.
<tripelb> cfedde, can we talk about it. I have some past experience. What: I did some rbase programming in the wayback. took a (not good) dreamweaver class. student taught datastructures in not-that-far wayback to ICS majors.
<fread2281> I hate Linux cuz its less using the real db than osx and more like windows
<foxnet> azure is very competatively priced
<cfedde> tripelb: pick up a reasonable sql book. I like _SQL for Smarties_
<foxnet> jsong you can use integration services to move your data from mysql
<foxnet> it's really easy
<tripelb> cfedde, I'd like some more generalized background about datastructures and the way that they are handled, some problems to help me think it through or something to program. (I'm in a Ub10.04 environment
<tripelb> would that book work then?
<JSong> is anyone else have experience running SSLVNC on their Ubuntu server for reote management?
<fread2281> Nvm
<fread2281> I frogot bout hidden folders
<cfedde> tripelb: relational database work is a bit of a differet way to think than say a CS 202 class on datastructures.
<JSong> foxnet: who are some integration services? Does it require me to recode or cahneg my php files and querys?
<cfedde> JSong: mibration from mysql to sql server is going to require some changes.  Yes.
<amn3z1a> can anyone help me get an internet connection to work on a new ubuntu install?
<JSong> that is going ot be a project then.. right now i have a dev environment running Xampp
<JSong> if i run ms sql.. then I may have to recode my querys and such and i have 100's of php files
<twitch> illegal | fread2281
<twitch> D!illegal | fread2281
<joeoshawa> i have a monitor thats 1680x1050 and a tv thats 43 inch i want to be able to run at 1080p off the computer with 120hz refresh and i want to be able to run hd movies on the tv and play the new urban terror  at the same time what would be a good card that will work with ubuntu (thinking nvidia)
<twitch> meh
<cfedde> JSong: I'd recomend measuring performance in some objective way before and after each change.
<philip__> What's the command to find out my Audio device/driver info in Terminal?
<tripelb> cfedde, sorry if I'm slow but I'm copying your responses. Tell me what you mean (and it was a class like 103 (first year of ICS 3rd quarter) not an upperdivision class.)
<JSong> cfedde: I just want to make it more snappy... and I was thinking SS hard drive will do the trick
<cfedde> I think you'll find that a migration from spinning media to ssd will far outstrip changing from mysql to sql server.
<amn3z1a> i just orderes a SSD
<JSong> plus I am not sure what the limitation of mysql db is as it keeps growing
<cfedde> JSong: mysql hosts some of the largest databases on the planet
<JSong> cfedde: nice.. so no worrys about that.. but then will going soild state be a simpler move for me?
<cfedde> tripelb: you understand datastructures like linked lists and binary trees and such?
<amn3z1a> anyone available to help with a lack of internet connection issue?
<cfedde> JSong: going from host to host is more an issue for the providor than for you.
<tripelb> cfedde yes
<cfedde> JSong: changing code is pretty much up to you.
<cfedde> tripelb: a relational database like sqlite, mysql, postgres and the rest make use of low level datastructures to represent a collection of tables of data.
<sunit> I am using ubuntu 10.04 LTS now and installed java-6 and tomcat 6. In /etc/defaults/tomcat6 file there is place to set JAVA_OPTS
<JSong> cfedde: thanks. I am thinking which is best as my site grows.. go dedicated with a monthly fees.. or just build my own computer and put some serious horse power on it.. and get a rack space for colo.. and just pay for the monthly fees for a pipe and facilities
<cfedde> tripelb: datastructures and filestructures both.
<tripelb> cfedde well yes
<foxnet> you could always use sqlexpress, it's free and still faster than mysql jsong
<amn3z1a> cfedde, same thing ms does, directs to a database thru code
<cfedde> amn3z1a: exactly
<amn3z1a> im learning sql and silverlight and the rest
<foxnet> amn3z1a, thats' fun
<cfedde> amn3z1a: my position on performance issue is that switching to ssd will give you more performance than switcing to sql server.
<amn3z1a> not really, but it'll pay off
<tripelb> cfedde yes "relational" rather than flat would have a structure of referring to specific files (trying to avoid the words linking and related)
<JSong> foxnet: thanks.  I am just very nervous about the redoing of my code... it would be horrendous
<foxnet> amn3z1a, it's kinda stupid when I did it a couple years ago, hope it changed.
<foxnet> JSong, should just be a connection string change
<amn3z1a> just more complications now, foxnet
<cfedde> tripelb: this is not realy the format for it but I can point you to a couple reasonable online tutorials on relational databases
<JSong> foxnet: thanks.  i will look into sqlexpress  is that a MS product?
<cfedde> s/format/forum/
<foxnet> JSong, yea ms sql sexpress
<foxnet> express*
<JSong> I also heard of a new DB out called 'Maria' since Oracle bought out mysql
<amn3z1a> foxnet, they say they've made 'improvements' ... isnt that what ms said when they released Windows... every time?
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<foxnet> well there is sqllite
<JSong> with Orace nothing stays free too long
<ruby_on_tails> i saw a guy typing something in the CLI to perform a regex based search on a set of files in a folder, how can i do that ?
<sunit> we have to set JAVA_OPTS="-Djava.awt.headless=true -Xms384M -Xmx512M -XX:MaxPermSize=256M
<cfedde> sqlite is a bit too limited for major website use.
<foxnet> JSong, yea, mysql open source will probably have to part and call it open-sql
<tripelb> cfedde records, lists of records and related files.  --- Sure. re the pointer from you to tutorials. thumbs up on that --- but what I was asking is to understand the distinction you were making between -relational database work- and -a cs class-.  Oh were you thinking that the db standard is set and normal db work is done within a standard file structure while the class is teaching you to think about a variety of file structures?
<sunit> but in /etc/defaults/tomcat6 the JAVA_OPTS is set to JAVA_OPTS="${JAVA_OPTS} -XX:+UseConcMarkSweepGC" by defaults.
<Loshki> ruby_on_tails: was it using 'find -regex' perhaps?
 * dannyLopez se va
<ruby_on_tails> Loshki: i have no idea, i am a newbie
<ruby_on_tails> but i want to do that
<cfedde> tripelb: It seems you understand what I'm saying.
<sunit> shall we change JAVA_OPTS or keep it as defaults ?
<JSong> I am not sure why the new dedicated hosting company only installs 8.x vs 10.4
<Symmetria> *SIGH* I have a *MAJOR* problem with an ubuntu server where, after running for a while, apache dies, and refuses to restart, and when I attempt to restart it, it claims [Mon Feb 14 08:06:03 2011] [emerg] (28)No space left on device: Couldn't create accept lock (/var/lock/apache2/accept.lock.2687) (5)
<Symmetria> does ANYONE have any idea how I fix that since I cannot reboot this machine at the moment
<Symmetria> and I desperately need to get apache restarted
<bullgard>  philip__ : '~$ lsmod | grep snd'
<JSong> Anyone here have experience with the new 11.x coming out soon?
<cfedde> tripelb: a Datastructures and file structures class is part of a CS degree and ends up more of a math class than a vocational class.
<Loshki> ruby_on_tails: start by looking at the 'find' man page. Unfortunately, it's not the easiest of commands for a beginner...
<twitch> Symmetria: your hard drive or that partation is full
<ruby_on_tails> Loshki: ok, thanks
<cfedde> While there is plenty of sound math behind the relational database model most people don't expect to have to know it.
<twitch> Symmetria: in cli type "df -h"
<Symmetria> twitch, no, its not, thats a tmpfs mount in memory, and there is 12G available
<cfedde> tripelb: http://www.w3schools.com/sql/default.asp http://www.sqlite.org/
<Symmetria> none                   12G     0   12G   0% /var/lock
<Symmetria> and the really wierd thing, is when I unmount /var/lock so it is actually trying to lock to disk, it STILL claims that
<sunit> you can see the tomcat file in url http://dpaste.de/0QxK/. please help me
<twitch> Symmetria: run in ram or on a partition?
<Symmetria> twitch no matter where it attempts to write that lock file to I'm getting the same issue
<philip__> Does anybody have trouble with graphics driver 173 nvidia geforce FX 5200 AGP8x 256MB sparkle? I have to use 96 drivers for it to not crash (As bad)
<amn3z1a> its a sparkle
<twitch> Symmetria: just a though but does the "user" of the service have write access?
<Symmetria> *HRM* ok, that error message definately isn't about the lock file, because yes, it definately has write access to everywhere I try, but even if I try stick that lock file in the apache log directory same message, and there are hundreds of gigs available in there, I think its a ram issue
<philip__> Sparkle is the brand  amn3z1a
<amn3z1a> i know, and i am truly sorry =/
<Ubuntu_JS> hi
<philip__> Why Sparkle makes great hardware.
<amn3z1a> wb Jsong
<Ubuntu_JS> what is the command to restart apache?
<Ubuntu_JS> all is running but my web site is cnto working
<lolcat> Ubuntu_JS: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Gnea> Ubuntu_JS: service apache2 restart
<amn3z1a> philip__, i guess I've been spoiled then
<twitch> Symmetria: don't think it would be a ram problem if the locak file cannot be accessed from any location you set it .. hurm
<twitch> lock*
<Ubuntu_JS> hmm looking at my pstree and what is apache process called?
<tripelb> cfedde, yes I see that. I only wanted you to know my level so, like we have, we could talk 'efficiently'. -- Thanks for the links. -- it's that and scripts I have in front of me to learn now.
<enav> hello im having problems to configure my 3 monitor  using xinerama and activating compiz... help?
<philip__> Posted a link to my card amn3z1
<nowarninglabel> I'm trying to load an encrypted home directory, I've successfully mounted the files, but all i get are the file names, trying to load one or cp one says the file does not exist. datestamps/owners are all ? marks
<nowarninglabel> any ideas on further steps? perhaps I somehow managed to decrypt the file names but not the data?
<Vanuatoo> Does ubuntu 10.10 ship with outdated certificates?
<enav> hello im having problems to configure my 3 monitor  using xinerama and activating compiz... help?
<Vanuatoo> It can't recognize VeriSign Class 3 Extended Validation SSL SGC CA
<nowarninglabel> Vanuatoo: do you experience the same issue on 9.04?
<Vanuatoo> This is my first ubuntu
<Taffy> i have a question i want to upgrade the ram to 1 or more gigs of DIMM for this laptop, will ubuntu recognize it once i do i'm thinking it should but not really sure?
<nowarninglabel> Taffy: my install runs on 2GB RAM without issue, shouldn't be a problem, but you can always just remove the RAM if it doesn't recognize it
<Taffy> k thx
<i_is_broke> shouldnt have to remove it unless the laptop doesnt see the ram
<i_is_broke> Taffy, it just wont adjust the swap space.
<i_is_broke> but if you put it to sleep you wont want to adjust it anyways.
<Taffy> k ty i_is_broke
<i_is_broke> Taffy, your quite welcome
<trollboy> does xubuntu have all the driver support of ubuntu?
<trollboy> just with the different window manager?
<i_is_broke> yes
<i_is_broke> as long as you add the deps.
<trollboy> So if I'm looking to make a box to run XBMC only and use my wirelesscard and nvidia hdmi out, I am cool with xubuntu?
<i_is_broke> i dont see why not.
<i_is_broke> i know my nvidia driver works in all the desktops and it has hdmi out.
<koolhead11> do we have setup equivalent on ubuntu
<Stryker> anybody know where i can see a log of recent activity
<koolhead11> Stryker, expalin "recent activity"
<i_is_broke> koolhead11, as in setup for what?
<Stryker> koolhead11, i had just downloaded files, and renamed them, but forgot where i put them, i searched the names, and can't find them
<koolhead11> i_is_broke centos has this command to automate any install
<i_is_broke> oh apt-get
<koolhead11> i_is_broke apt-get is 4 pkg install right :P
<i_is_broke> and Stryker try going to places then downloads at the top
<i_is_broke> yeah
<i_is_broke> its just the front in for dpkg
<Stryker> i_is_broke, i aint stupid, i know i have not put them there
<twitch> Stryker: sudo updatedb && locate xxxx
<Stryker> twitch, what are the xxxx for
<i_is_broke> file name
<twitch> Stryker: the filename .. you renamed them you must know what you renamed them too
<Stryker> twitch,  i mean along the lines of do i put .jpg or not sort of thing
<twitch> Stryker: if u dont "cat ~/.bash_history"
<twitch> Stryker: yes u can put any filename from an exec to a xxx.jpg
<amn3z1a> naughty.jpg's
<amn3z1a> rated xxx
<twitch> Symmetria: if u do a locate on .jpg you will prolly get a few to many results
<Stryker> twitch,  is there any way to track what i have done recently?
<amn3z1a> ur OS might act funny
<twitch> Stryker: yes .bash_history (i think it only updates when you log out)
<Stryker> twitch, that only shows me my past command line commands
<twitch> Stryker: oh you did it through nautilus?
<Stryker> twitch, yup
<smacktalk> wow, my newly installed ubuntu just crashed and burned...
<Dwarg> yo anyone able to help me with fixing the "-1 channel" problem aircrack got???
<smacktalk> i had to reinstall
<smacktalk> did anyone get back to me on the vmware workstation install issue?
<Dwarg> yo anyone able to help me with fixing the "-1 channel" problem aircrack got??? tried alot of stuff metioned on wiki and looked up on google but just can't seem to find a prober guide -.-
<Stryker> hello gilles
<Guest46896> is there any program where i can embed a terminal into my desktop background image?
<Stryker> are you gilles degottex?
<twitch> Stryker: hurm dont think it holds a logfile like that
<gilles> nop
<Stryker> twitch, that isn't cool
<smacktalk> ok lemme paste this again...
<smacktalk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566857/
<smacktalk> i'm getting an error when I try to run vmware workstation...
<Moral_> Evening, my headphone jack isn't working. Is there a way I can probe it and see if it is being recognized by the OS? dmesg isn't providing any information.
<smacktalk> says 'Unable to build kernel module.'
<twitch> Stryker: might not be, but u recently copied/renamed files and you cant remember :P .......
<Stryker> twitch, i copied them and renamed them mindlessly, that is why i can't remember where i copied them to
<marverick> helo?
<Guest78687> Hey guys can anyone help me with an ubuntu server?
<rlankfo> whats the question
<Guest78687> I wanted to install a panel on the server but i'm not sure if doing so would delete or ruin any of the sites
<KB1JWQ> Ugh. most likely.
<rlankfo> cpanel?
<Guest78687> cpanel isn't compatible i don't think
<marverick> ola
<rlankfo> well you could always backup apache2 configs and the sites
<rlankfo> if anything goes wrong
<Guest19901> Anyone here know how to compile bsnes on Ubuntu Lucid Lynx?
<Stryker> is there any way i can find out where i moved files earlier today?
<marverick> your speck ?
<Guest78687> I suppose ur right... I was looking at webmin
<marverick> brazil?
<Guest19901> Your spec?, You mean me?
<Guest78687> I don't see how it could mess anything up since its mostly working with the front end
<Madpilot> Stryker, in terminal or gui?
<Madpilot> Stryker, did you move the files in terminal or in the desktop, I mean?
<Stryker> Madpilot, i used the nautilus gui
<Madpilot> Stryker, Places->Recent Docs doesn't help?
<marverick> which channel irc Portuguese?
<Stryker> madpilot nope
<robot7p> ubuntu-br
<robot7p> or ubuntu-pt
<Madpilot> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Madpilot> !br
<Madpilot> silly bot
<Madpilot> ubottu, br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<marverick> obrigado
<rww> silly op making ubottu repeat herself
<marverick> mas nao e ajuda nao
<roberto> ???
<twitch> lol
<marverick> era so pra bater um papo mesmo
<Guest96160> lol
<marverick> eai roberto
<Madpilot> rww, out-of-practice op not realizing the two tells are aliased to the same text
<robot7p> sim... entra la
<robot7p> aqui é inglês só..
<rww> Madpilot: stop not being perfect!
<akanksha> guys am finally here
<Guest96160> orale
<akanksha> feels so good!
<Guest96160> does t
<akanksha> welcome tjor!
<Guest96160> eia
<marverick> ok robot7p
<KB1JWQ> !pm | Guest78687
<ubottu> Guest78687: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<marverick> sou noob apanho muito ainda mas valeu
<Guest96160> whats
<Guest96160> krakin
<robot7p> !pm marverick
<akanksha> I have a question
<robot7p> :/
<akanksha> I am unable to tweet using gwibber
<akanksha> new to ubuntu... any advise will be cwelcome
<sridhar_> hi
<robot7p> hi
<marverick> 5:00 PM
<robot7p> 7:00 pm here
<robot7p> portugal
<robot7p> programing in java now..
<Guest78687> haha ok sorry
<KB1JWQ> Guest78687: Best to ask your question here.
<Stryker> where is the history for nautilus
<Guest78687> first time IRC user
<KB1JWQ> That being said, panels tend to be crap for pre-established sites.
<Guest78687> <<---
<Stryker> i saw part of the histry in the dropdown menu, but where is the other 90% of what i have done
<Guest78687> well its mostly used to administer teh server
<Guest78687> and make it easier for a client
<marverick> How do I change my name do not want this ?
<hanasaki> what card works with linux and will take cable tv in at full hdtv 1080p and also work with pvr software? what is good pvr software?
<marverick> plx?
<KB1JWQ> Guest78687: Right, but it does some broken things as a direct result.
<KB1JWQ> marverick: /nick I suspect.
<hanasaki> what motherboard will take hdtv hdmi in A/V and record it?
<pitlimit> i'm using ubuntu and am looking for the source code for the program ls
<pitlimit> can anyone tell me where i might find the source code?
<Stryker> found the files... apparently they were hidden!
<ihack4fun> Sourceforge for source code
<pitlimit> is that a website ihack
<gazi0101> okay so then I should just stick with shell and teach the person commands instead of installing webmin?
<ihack4fun> Yes
<Stryker> i opened a new tab in nautilus, and opened a side pane, and selected history from the dropdown menu
<pitlimit> ihack4fun... that returns a billion searches on that site
<tleuser> F0.B.....1
<pitlimit> any idea on how to make a more useful search of it?
<tleuser> WOBMM.1
<tleuser> 1120
<onil> how to change an existing group to primary group
<ihack4fun> What app are you looking for the source codenfor?
<root_> hey all
<root_> whaty is it
<root_> im new
<KB1JWQ> root_: I would never have guessed that given your nick/ident.
<KB1JWQ> IRCing as root is foolish.
<pitlimit> ihack4fun: ls
<pitlimit> i want to see how it works
<root_> what
<EvilPhoenix> KB1JWQ++
<EvilPhoenix> :P
<root_> i loghged in as root
<ihack4fun> LMAO KB1JWQ
<root_> and see
<KB1JWQ> root_: Yes.  That's a bad idea.
<root_> my name is root
<KB1JWQ> !root | root_
<ubottu> root_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<root_> what
<root_> what you mean
<root_> password?
<root_> my root has no password
<root_> me using backtrack
<root_> r2
<pksadiq> What is  the software for offline apt something like aptcd?
<root_> what is this chat room for?
<ihack4fun> Root with no password sweet what's your IP address?
<goddard> how do i set clamav to update automatically
<root_> never thought there would be so many online
<vega-_> root_: if it is called "ubuntu", what do you think?
<pksadiq> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<root_> ubantu chat?
<pksadiq> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<sara2010> HI
<sara2010> any one there
<root_> well,if thnis room is about hacking,then helkp me
<sara2010> any one  help me
<root_> what i need to know is this
<vega-_> !ask | sara2010
<ubottu> sara2010: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Stryker> how do i make a folder, and files unhidden
<root_> 'how do you sniff unsecured wireless infos'
<root_> thanks
<KB1JWQ> root_: That's unsupported here.  Not to mention legally questionable unless it's on your own network.
<sara2010> i m using ubuntu 10.10 and i want install bearpaw Mustek 2400CU plus .
<pksadiq> root_ : That is not hacking , but its cracking, not  here
<root_> is it?oh,well
<root_> thanks,though
<Stryker> how do i make a folder, and files unhidden
<root_> Alright,bye wveryone
<root_> Did you know that I was from Nepal?
<root_> Where are you from,actually?
<vega-_> root_: this is not a "chitchat" channel, byebye
<Guest19901> black hat hacking = cracking. What hat hacking is the good hackers. Grey hackers do both, but yes I would rather refer to them as crackers
<root_> ok,but i am in grade 11
<root_> reading
<root_> alright,bye
<vega-_> root_: very interesting, now go away
<Madpilot> root_, if you just want to chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest19901> OK
<Guest19901> ha ha
<Madpilot> vega-_, be polite.
<root_> how do i close
<root_> it's not closing
<Stryker> that is funny
<vega-_> Madpilot: didn't seem being polite would get rid of him flooding the channel..
<Stryker> how do i make a folder with a "." not be hidden
<ihack4fun> It is funny striker ahh to be a newb signed into root
<Stryker> a nepalese 11th grader in root, ah, good times
<Madpilot> vega-_, suggest #ubuntu-offtopic. Politely. Remind new users this is not a chat channel. Politely. Last resort, call for ops. Politely. Do you see a trend in my advice?
<vega-_> + a few others it seems
<Taffy> it is not true root unless the underscore is not there _
<KB1JWQ> vega-_: It never hurts to be solicitous. :-)
<KB1JWQ> Taffy: That's usually client-side, since I think root is logged in.
<vega-_> ok got it :)
<[thor]> Taffy: it is also not reliable to assume that reported username is valid
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, the username "root" is reserved on this network for reasons that should be obvious.
<Guest19901> It is not considered illegal if you crack your own router is it?
<KB1JWQ> Guest19901: No, but there are better channels than this one for such discussions.
<Guest19901> sorry
<iiDesignsDSL> hey everyone
<Stryker> Guest19901, as long as you own the router, it would be fine, even if it was illegal, it wouldn't hold up in court
<rww> It's not illegal. At all.
<Taffy> that's why im here to learn :)
<iiDesignsDSL> sounds like my current issue
<gazi0101> also add that as long as it doesn't increase your bandwith past what you have purchased from your isp
<KB1JWQ> rww: Technically I believe it is in some jurisdictions.  Germany had a law on the books for a while that had issue with such things, for example.
<gazi0101> not illegal
<iiDesignsDSL> pureftpd-mysql keeps coming back
<Guest19901> Cool.
<Guest19901> OK, for the reason I am here. If other need help then I understand. I am trying to learn, so I figured why not try to install bsnes on Ubuntu Lucid Lynx?, but it didn't work for me. Yes I know of ZSNES and snes9x. I have ZSNES installed.
<Guest19901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566861/
<Guest19901> http://byuu.org/bsnes/compilation-guide
<Guest19901> I will try snes9x sometime soon
<Guest19901> From Ubuntu Software Center that is
<Guest19901> I am going to try installing the game Tong sometime soon
<Guest19901> it's a mix of tetris and pong
<Guest19901> I don't like the color scheme, but the idea is great:
<Guest19901> http://www.nongnu.org/tong/
<ruby_on_tails> i have to login into an ftp account but i get an error saying: 550 SSL/TLS required on the control channel
<ruby_on_tails> what should i do ?
<rww> use FTPS instead of FTP
<robot7p> hey people what is the best program to create data cds?
<robot7p> I need create a cd to Ubuntu
<ruby_on_tails> rww: still doesnt work
<Starminn> I've always used Brasero (default) for data discs
<robot7p> hm thanks
<Starminn> robot7p: Yep. You'll find it in Applications->Sound & Video->Brasero Disc Burner
<robot7p> ok
<KREDO> hi all
<sara2010> vega-_, where u gone
<sara2010> i m waiting for your reply
<sara2010> :(
<vega-_> sara2010: ?
<sara2010> i m using ubuntu 10.10 and i want install bearpaw Mustek 2400CU plus .
<vega-_> why do you think i know the solution?
<EvilPhoenix> !repeat | sara2010
<ubottu> sara2010: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EvilPhoenix> sara2010:  "if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you."  that's why you havent gotten a response
<sara2010> i seee
<EvilPhoenix> sara2010:  the dynamics of this channel are such that if nobody knows how to help you, they ignore the message and go to help someone else if they can
<EvilPhoenix> sara2010:  and just because someone issues an ubottu message, it doesnt mean they know how to help you
<sara2010> okay
<sara2010> EvilPhoenix,
<EvilPhoenix> sara2010:  for instance, I sent the ubottu !repeat info to you, but I have no clue how to help you with your issue, so I'm not answering your support question
<EvilPhoenix> ;)
<sara2010> okay
<Gnea> !scanner | sara2010
<ubottu> sara2010: Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<eli_> how can i install a driver in ubuntu...i don't understand any commands in terminal, i do have the driver....not sure how to make this work
<vega-_> sara2010: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersMustek
<Gnea> eli_: what's the driver?
<Fuchs> eli_: usually you don't have to install drivers manually
<Fuchs> eli_: what driver is this?
<dwarg> yo guys anyone able to help me with -1 channel problemP????
<sara2010> i have install xsane
<Gnea> dwarg: we're not -1, so no.
<eli_> ralink 3090...MAYBE I AM DOING THIS WRONG
<eli_> fuchs ralink 3090
<robot7p> hey what program of irc you're using?  i'm using empathy but dont support this kind of code
<robot7p> like ! code
<Fuchs> eli_: and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Fuchs> robot7p: this is not a code, but a command for the bot to answer. It works with any IRC client.
<eli_> 10.10
<eli_> fuchs 10.10
<robot7p> you're using empathy?
<dwarg> gnea is not that this is a -1 channel
<dwarg> its for aircrack
<Fuchs> robot7p: no, I would never use an instant messenger client for IRC. But it doesn't matter for you.
<Fuchs> eli_: there was a bug report and ppa for lucid, I am looking whether there is something for maverick
<sagaci> install compat-wireless update
<robot7p> !scanner | Fuchs
<ubottu> Fuchs: Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<robot7p> nice
<robot7p> works
<eli_> fuchs thanks
<dwarg> sagaci i know but the guides for it are hopeless the places i have been looking
<eli_> i tried one ppa but it doesn't work...think it was an invalid link
<sagaci> dwarg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598930 worked for me everytime
<Pokit> Hello.  I am using a semi-transparent terminal, and am wondering if it's possible to blur whatever is behind the terminal window
<dwarg> ok ty m8 ill take a look
<sagaci> Pokit: compiz
<dwarg> already tried that one sagaci
<Fuchs> eli_: you might be able to use https://launchpad.net/~smirnov-arkady/+archive/rt3090
<vega-_> sara2010: don't know about scanners but do the thiung mentioned in the "comments" column in the link i gave you
<dwarg> when i get to the part where u use this wget http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/mac80211.compat08082009.wl_frag+ack_v1.patch
<dwarg> it just fails
<sagaci> dwarg: what wireless card are you using
<robot7p> Burning complete! Yeh, I have my Ubuntu :)
<dwarg> b4311
<robot7p> I'll install it on my laptop too
<sagaci> oh well.. fortunately it's been flawless for m
<sagaci> me
<dwarg> 2 sec
<robot7p> !help
<dwarg> and u put me in a channel with u???
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dwarg> easier to handle then
<Fuchs> eli_: otherwhise you might try this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/541620/comments/103    I have to go to work now, good luck
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 541620 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ralink RT3090 Wireless Not Supported in Lucid" [High,Incomplete]
<robot7p> what command I use to see the list of command here?
<vega-_> robot7p: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<gartral> how do i manually install a package that's on my drive from the command line?
<dwarg> sagaci u there ?
<sagaci> dwarg: not really
<Farkur> Oyo
<dwarg> hehe well i must say im a noob but what happens in the guide u showed me is this :    The program 'patch' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install patch
<Farkur> Are you trying to update sir?
<maco> dwarg: did you try following its suggestion?
<dwarg> i know this might be silly but havent used ubuntu before rly
<dwarg> what ya mean maco?
<maco> dwarg: "You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install patch"  <-- it told you what to do
<robot7p> thanks vega
<robot7p> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<dwarg> might have made a typo but tried that cab try again
<robot7p> ^^ nice
<sagaci> dwarg: you need to install build-essential
<sagaci> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sagaci> dwarg: since you need make to comiple
<sagaci> compile*
<dwarg> sooo complicated :P im a linux noob
<dwarg> buildin essential
<dwarg> there
<dwarg> btw also have pathced it soo was that a mistake ? :P
<[thor]> gartral: dpkg -i <yourpackagenamegoeshere>
<_Neytiri_> why do i keep getting this error when i try to set  multiple sub interfaces with a ip6 address
<_Neytiri_> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<_Neytiri_> Failed to bring up eth1:0.
<brandon420> does anyone know where the rtgui config is located at?
<Starminn> Is there a way to return a number of files in shell?
<Starminn> For instance, instead o listing all files in a directory, how about giving the number of files in a directory?
<maco> Starminn: just files, or directories too?
<Starminn> Files only. I'm recursively searching throughout a directory.
<Starminn> Actually I'm grepp'ing and want the number of files containing the search string
<dwarg> sagaci is it rly nessecary to install driver to all the compat thing?
<dwarg> arent i suppused to specify which driver it should install ??
<_Neytiri_> why do i keep getting this error when i try to set  multiple sub interfaces with a ip6          SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address  Failed to bring up eth1:0.
<aroshlakshan> can somebody help, my sound is not working on ubuntu 10.10
<maco> Starminn: ls -lF | grep -v "/" | wc -l        <-- thats number of normal files (not hidden) in a dir, but not recursive
<dwarg> remove mute ;P
<aroshlakshan> how
<maco> Starminn: hmm grepping...in that case i would...
<aroshlakshan> im a total newbie
<dwarg> top right cornor ? :P
<Starminn> maco: grep -c gives me the number of instances in a file, but not the number of files. :) Interesting predicament, eh?
<aroshlakshan> i installed it before but today i reinstalled the OS. but when i reinstalled the sound is not working
<sara2010>  i m getting error Faild to open device gt68xx:libusb:004:005 invalid argument
<sara2010> i want to run baerpaw  mustek 2400CU  scanner
<sara2010> :(
<dwarg> try update it
<moth_woman> aroshlakshan: type in alsamixer in the terminal use m to unmute master and pcm
<maco> Starminn: grep -r "yourstring" * | awk -F: '{ print $1 }' | uniq
<maco> Starminn: ah sorry
<maco> Starminn: grep -r "yourstring" * | awk -F: '{ print $1 }' | uniq | wc -l
<maco> Starminn: forgot to add the counting bit at the end, whoops
<aroshlakshan> thanks moth_woman
<aroshlakshan> it works
<aroshlakshan> thank u so much
<moth_woman> aroshlakshan: coolio glacious
<Starminn> Hmm... I think it worked maco
<aroshlakshan> dwarg! .!.
<maco> Starminn: pipes are great!
<Starminn> maco: Yeah, looked like it worked.
<dwarg> ye? :P
<Starminn> maco: Yeah, I have about two more pipes in addition to what you gave me, haha.
<Starminn> maco: Worked like a charm though, thanks man! :)
<iiDesignsDSL> anyone know what file i would edit to enable remote vnc
<memoryleak> hi
<Gnea> okay, so I installed ubuntu server on this system because I couldn't get ubuntu desktop to install properly. got most everything working, now I'm just trying to get X to work.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work (10.04) and when I start gdm it tells me to configure or get bent, but it won't let me configure it will only let me get bent. why is this and why can't I just configure X properly like the docs say how to do?
<Lasivian> Anyone familiar with Google Sketchup? I'm looking for a linux program that's on par with it. Thanks :)
<Neurocam> i wanna say blender
<Neurocam> but you probably wont like the ui if you like sketchup
<Lasivian> yeah, i'm looking for simpler cad
<sacarlson> iiDesignsDSL: you mean from ssh?  you can enable from desktop from System>preference>remote desktop
<iiDesignsDSL> yea
<sacarlson> iiDesignsDSL: yea what?
<iiDesignsDSL> from ssh
<iiDesignsDSL> vs the gui since its remote and only ssh works for some reason
<moth_woman> iiDesignsDSL: u should look into xnest it's really easy to use over ssh
<sacarlson> iiDesignsDSL: yes there is a cli command to enable it I have to look it up
<sacarlson> iiDesignsDSL: the command is gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true
<iiDesignsDSL> k lets see
<kcj> I installed LXDE via the lxde package. If I uninstall the lxde package it doesn't uninstall LXDE. How do I uninstall everything the lxde package points to?
<moth_woman> apt-get --purge remove lxde
<kcj> Oh thanks.
<kcj> moth_woman: Um :The following packages will be REMOVED:  lxde* 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ale_> hi, I have a secondary disk in my PC, and it is not mounted. How can I figure out how to mount it?
<moth_woman> ale_: how is it formated?
<ale_> it's a linux drive, so it should be ext3 or ext4
<soreau> ale_: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mount/point/
<soreau> ale_: change sdb1 to fit your device of course
<moth_woman> ale_: use fdisk -l to find out the device name, then sudo mount /dev/sdx -t ext3 /mnt/sdx x being the drive info you got from fdisk -l
<ale_> great, thanks!
<barf_> How can I set up my own apt repo?
<moth_woman> ale_: the directory /mnt/sdx must already exist for this to work.
<barf_> What is apt? a structure in a folder on a webserver?
<rumpe1> barf_, do you mean apt-proxy or a ppa?
<taylanub> in the network manager, under ipv4 settings, i choose manual (instead of dhcp) and set up some things but the apply button remains grey >_<
<barf_> I would like to put my own binaries on http and add that as a source in /etc/apt/sources.list
<rumpe1> barf_, so why not use a ppa?
<soreau> ! ppa | barf_
<ubottu> barf_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ale_> ale_: use fdisk -l to find out the device name, then sudo mount /dev/sdx -t ext3 /mnt/sdx x being the drive info you got from fdisk -l
<ale_> ale_: use fdisk -l to find out the device name, then sudo mount /dev/sdx -t ext3 /mnt/sdx x being the drive info you got from fdisk -l
<ale_> ale_: use fdisk -l to find out the device name, then sudo mount /dev/sdx -t ext3 /mnt/sdx x being the drive info you got from fdisk -l
<FloodBot3> ale_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rumpe1> barf_, and don't add ppas in sources.list... for newer ubuntu-versions use /etc/apt/sources.list.d-directory
<Gnea> !dbus
<tawan> bit lazy, will search myself if no one knows but, Is there a channel for Unity?
<soreau> tawan: Try #compiz-dev ;)
<stanman246> am trying to go from virtualbox to kvm, but i get a bsod on my converted harddisk. Anyone knows how to sort this one out?
<tawan> thanks soreau
<soreau> stanman246: If youve got bsod, you probably want #windows
<dr0id> hello, I am having problem connecting to a ftp server to download files :(
<soreau> dr0id: How are you trying to connect?
<dr0id> they asked me to use ftps or ftpes, but it won't work with gftp or filezilla, any idea ?
<dr0id> also tried Konqueror
<soreau> dr0id: Which version of ubuntu?
<dr0id> 9.10
<parasol> hi
<Sibo> hi
<dr0id> I am just so tired and sad now :(
<soreau> dr0id: In the Places menu, do you see Connect to Server?
<dr0id> I tried in windows too (with filezilla) , what could be wrong ?
<dr0id> soreau: umm, where ?
<soreau> dr0id: I guess you are using kde then?
<dr0id> yes, but I have also tried in 10.10 gnome
<dr0id> and windows xp 3
<soreau> dr0id: Sounds like the problem i server side
<soreau> is*
<hn> how to start dhcp server on startup in ubuntu
<hn> ??
<soreau> hn: Just install dhcp and configure it. Services should start automatically
<dr0id> soreau: :(
<hn> ok,if i want to do it in shell script means if i put the command in .sh file and i run it should work rite
<th0r> dr0id: this page has some info on using ftps...https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<jhattara> are there any free tools that would collate system state information, and display them on a webpage, preferrably with history graphs ?
<iceroot_> jhattara: nagios?
<greppy> jhattara: munin
<jhattara> thanks, i'll check them out
<khannz> Hiz, guys. Who can check out http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ address? is it working or?..
<sagaci> khannz: doesn't look like it
<jpds> khannz: Looks like Yandex is having issues.
<loobuntu> !freeze
<jhattara> iceroot_, did nagios have built-in trending tools ? from reading the stuff about it i understood that it needs a separate plugin (nagiosgrapher?)
<mokito> Hello people!
<trollboy> Shouldn't ubuntu detect my wireless usb card right away?
<khannz> sagaci, ty
<jhattara> trollboy, what make and model ?
<loobuntu> hi, where do I start to troubleshoot a freezing issue? I've read the X freeze wiki, but it doesn't seem to have anything related.  mostly intel video stuff. i have ati graphics. are there some logs I should try looking at first?
<iceroot_> jhattara: correct, its not build-in
<trollboy> Belkinn150
<mokito> Can anybody recommend a lightweight text-based email client?
<trollboy> Belkin n150 I mean
<khannz> jpds, ty you too. maybe i can just comment this strings in apt sources list?
<loobuntu> mokito, pine?
<loobuntu> used that one before?
<krzys123> Hi, Ive got troubles with font colors... It whole the time changes color from standard. Can I do anything with it? Also It start to lagging when PC works to long... I have gnome and 12 mb ram
<H3r0> hi all
<mokito> I would like to be able to fetch my emails with a simple command
<krzys123> 512*
<H3r0> can someone help me please?
<H3r0> I don't know why my pc don't turn off :\
<jpds> khannz: Or just wait until they're back.
<H3r0> I saw pick screen with subtitle in orange
<zamba> i need a graphical ftp client in ubuntu that supports TLS
<Prinler> Anyone good at driver tweeking?
<loobuntu> mokito, http://www.washington.edu/alpine/acquire/
<khannz> jpds, heh, ok ok, damn Yandex...
<rumpe1> zamba, nautilus?
<rumpe1> zamba, places->connection to server->ftp....
<jhattara> trollboy, afaik there's no native support, you need to use the windows drivers through ndiswrapper
<trollboy> jhattara, thoughts?
<zamba> rumpe1: and how do i establish a secure connection here?
<trollboy> ok
<rumpe1> zamba, well... then ftp might be the worst choice
<zamba> rumpe1: that's what i mean by "supports TLS"
<rumpe1> zamba, connection to another linux-OS?
<andai> my clock's an hour early
<andai> correct timezone
<H3r0> can someone help me please?
<zamba> rumpe1: ah, screw that.. i went for scp instead
<dean[w]> I have a curious problem with my ubuntu install. When I lock my screen and come into work the next day everything works fine. But when I come in on a monday after locking on a friday evening I cannot log in no matter what I try. The only way to get back in is to click "Switch user" then select my user and type the password in the different dialog
<dean[w]> Why would this happen?
<rumpe1> zamba, good choice
<andai> what's the command for the Time And Date applet?
<rumpe1> zamba, http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<jpds> andai: time-admin
<andai> ty
<krzys123> Hi, Ive got troubles with font colors... It whole the time changes color from standard. Can I do anything with it? Also It start to lagging when PC works to long... I have gnome and 512 mb ram. Half of RAM is used but 70mb swap is in use.
<puppy> H3r0: describe ur problem...what os u installed....when the problem started coming like that
<zimnyx> I got two disks: /dev/sda and /dev/sdb. Is it unusual that UUID(sda1) == UUID(sdb1) ? The side effect is that ubuntu mounts randomly sda1 or sdb1 as root, because grub.cnf has root=that UUID :-)
<rlp10> What's the easiest solution for hosting a virtual windows server under ubuntu?
<zimnyx> In fact it not randomlny. It's one after another every time.
<Hiz>  libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.24.0-0ubuntu4) but 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Hiz> E: Broken packages
<Hiz> how can i solve this problem,? ubuntu 10.04 thx
<zimnyx> apt-get -f install
<ale_> hi, I need to set a second IP address in Ubuntu, and I'm accessing the machine via ssh. How can I do it?
<Hiz> zimnyx: thx
<rumpe1> zimnyx, well.... it's absolutely not normal  ... wikipedia: "The probability of one duplicate would be about 50% if every person on earth owns 600 million UUIDs."
<[thor]> hah
<Skater> #ubuntuforums
<krzys123> ale_: ifconfig ?
<ale_> I'm not very familiar with it
<ale_> I'm not very familiar with it. Also, I'd like that the second IP will still be there when rebooting.
<tsimpson> zimnyx: you should probably change the UUID of one/both
<zimnyx> tsimpson: Those disk were in FakeRaid. I switched Raid off. Maybe thats why such weird UUIDs.
<tsimpson> it could be, if the system "sees" it as one partition, it'll have one UUID
<rumpe1> zimnyx, maybe this helps you: http://nixcraft.com/shell-scripting/948-change-uuid-ext3-partition.html
<robot7p> hey, Ubuntu create automatic swap memory in installation?
<IanWizard> way to inhibit power management (like inhibit applet) from command line?
<krzys123> ale_: There was some config file to set up your network configuration but I dont know how its name...
<tsimpson> zimnyx: you can use "uuidgen" to generate new UUIDs, and "tune2fs -U <new UUID> /dev/diskPart" to change it (for ext2/3/4)
<krzys123> Ive got troubles with font colors... It whole the time changes color from standard. Can I do anything with it? Also It start to lagging when PC works to long... I have gnome and 512 mb ram. Half of RAM is used but 70mb swap is in use.
<robot7p> hey, Ubuntu create automatically swap memory on installation?	
<krzys123> depends what you choose on instalation
<robot7p> I choose automatic
<zimnyx> tsimpson: thanks!
<krzys123> so I think so
<robot7p> hm ok
<krzys123> :)
<IanWizard> robot7p, then yes
<robot7p> in the middle of installation my system crash..
<krzys123> sudo fdisk -l if you want to check it
<IanWizard> is there a way to "inhibit" hal from the command line?
<robot7p> when I was setting the keybord and location
<Guest79747> http://bux4ad.com/_2ba3a196.htm
<robot7p> so.. I took off computer and now I'm will configure manually partition..
<[thor]> IanWizard: i'm afraid i can't do that IanWizard.
<star_> Hi
<[thor]> couldn'
<[thor]> t resist
<IanWizard> [thor], it was lost on me.  sorry.
<DiploCat> Does anyone know how to delete a file from a read-only UDF filesystem?
<IanWizard> DiploCat, yes, find a way to mount it read-write, but if it's udf, it's probably a cd, which you can't erase, of course.
<robot7p> ok.. Ubuntu put my swap memory to 6gb
<star_> too large
<robot7p> yah..
<star_> your system is 64bit ?
<DiploCat> IanWizard, it's an ISO file that I've mounted using #mount -o loop -t udf /mnt/iso foo.iso -- but it stays read only, even when I add the -rw (read/write) option :(
<kjelle> hi, how can I prevent other users from seeing the entire process-list in ubuntu (10.04)?
<swazzy> does any one know about file share nicotine? i have a lil problem downloading, music.
<llutz> DiploCat: you can't mount an iso rw, extract it, delete what you want, build new iso
<jatt> how do I put a volume control in the panel?
<star_> you can't edit the iso through mounting it
<robot7p> no x86
<jatt> I tried "Add to panel" but I don't see a volume control there
<DiploCat> ahh, ok thanks llutz, I'll give that a try
<IanWizard> DiploCat mount -o loop,rw
<jatt> Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<IanWizard> DiploCat, shouldn't make a difference, but it may.
<robot7p> I'll decrease the swap memory after start Ubuntu
<DiploCat> IanWizard, yeah it doesn't... I'll try rebuilding the ISO I guess
<IanWizard> DiploCat, never mind, I yield to llutz
<robot7p> because my laptop have 2 gb of memory
<robot7p> so... 1 gb swap memory is enaugh
<crond> robot7p, unless you're on a laptop and want hibernate capability
<crond> robot7p, cause if so, you need a swap of at least double your RAM size
<kjelle> To disallow non-root users to see all processes (-a) do I need SELinux or something?Å
<rwat> I've got a small server (atom-based) used for backup storage which has 2x2TB Seagate barracuda drives. ATM I'm experiencing very slow write access. I realise that the intel atom isn't going to set the world alight but it doesn't seem to bound to cpu - any idea where to start looking?
<rwat> when I say slow I mean writing at about 10MB/sec
<robot7p> hm I'm installing on a laptop
<rwat> theoretical limit should be about 300MB/sec
<llutz> crond: hibernation needs swap = RAM-size, why should one double it?
<crond> llutz, true, my bad
<rwat> you can never have too much swap
<rwat> disk space is so cheap these days too
<crond> rwat, I dunno, I never touch my swap
<llutz> swap in most cases is wasted hd-space
<crond> but its there
<DiploCat> I have too much swap... it's always 0% used
<robot7p> depends of your memory size
 * Gnea wonders why dbus has to suck so hard...
<robot7p> memory ram
<rwat> you shouldn't be using it normally, it's there for the abnormal situations
<robot7p> yeah..
<Ascavasaion> Why have they deprecated audo CDs playing through the audio cable and put the load on the hard disk?
<rwat> Ascavasaion: they = who?
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: when did this happen?
<robot7p> if you have more then 1 gb of memory ram you dont need to be worry with swap memory
<robot7p> just put 1 gb...
<rwat> robot7p: I couldn't disagree more
<Ascavasaion> I do not know... I just imagined it had been done because my Audio CD is hiccupping on my old machine.
<rwat> robot7p: I've got one machine with 12GB RAM - I've still put 2GB swap on it
<jargon-> i have libnss-ldap installed but `dpkg-reconfigure libnss-ldap` returns nothing
<jargon-> i have libnss-ldap installed on 8.04 but `dpkg-reconfigure libnss-ldap` returns nothing
<EvilPhoenix> hi i need to install g++ 4.5, how do I do that, since its not in the repos?
<rwat> EvilPhoenix: you can try building it from source. why do you need it?
<EvilPhoenix> rwat:  to compile eir.  the most recent version of eir requires 4.5 or newer
<Skater> Hello All. I am very new to this and running 10.10. I am looking for some step by step instruction on getting my HDMI Video to work I have Daul GTX 295 cards. Can anyone assist me please?
 * rwat doesn't know eir
<EvilPhoenix> rwat:  its the bot in #defocus :P
<rwat> EvilPhoenix: which ubuntu are you running?
<EvilPhoenix> rwat:  10.04
<Ascavasaion> How do I enable digital audio then?  So that it plays with the audio cable from CDROM to soundcard?
<rwat> Skater: I don't know - what happens if you boot up with hdmi connected?
<no1peanut> Hi, I haven't noticed this before but when I was to login to my ubuntu today when typing my password it played a sound for every keystroke. Why ?! .. I dont like this - how do I turn this off ?
<rwat> EvilPhoenix: is upgrading to 10.10 an option for you?
<EvilPhoenix> rwat:  no
<EvilPhoenix> rwat:  LTS only
<EvilPhoenix> rwat:  unless you can give me an additional 10GB disk space so I can run a virtual machine of 10.10
<EvilPhoenix> :P
<Skater> I just get blank screen
<EvilPhoenix> rwat:  why, does 10.10 have 4.5+ in its repos?
<llutz> !info g++
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu2)): The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.4-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<llutz> nope
<EvilPhoenix> which doesnt help me in the slightest
<brandon420> EvilPhoenix, sometimes shit doesnt work out right in this channel.
<brandon420> tis effed up
<EvilPhoenix> mhm
<rwat> EvilPhoenix: http://www.justsoftwaresolutions.co.uk/news/gcc_4.5_for_ubuntu_lucid.html does that help you (you'll need to scroll down a bit)
<rwat> EvilPhoenix: yeah 10.10 has 4.5
<EvilPhoenix> rwat:  prove it
<EvilPhoenix> since the package info says otherwise
<rwat> EvilPhoenix: I don't need to prove it
<jpds> rwat: g++ | 4:4.4.4-1ubuntu2 |      maverick | amd64, i386
<brandon420> ルドフィンガーガール [コールドフィンガーガ
<PeteB> Hi. How do I install the VirtualBox extension pack for USB support in Ubuntu 10.10? The GUI has no 'Extensions' section and vboxmanage doesn't understand the 'extpack' option.
<rwat> rich@coral:~$ aptitude search gcc | grep 4.5
<rwat> p   gcc-4.5                         - The GNU C compiler
<ale_> hello. I'm trying to configure my second IP address by editing /etc/network/interfaces. I added the lines "auto eth0:1, iface eth0:1 inet static, address 185.168.50.111, netmask 255.255.0.0" and when I restart the networking I get the message "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address". What to do?
<serhatu> I need help on grub 2.. any one faces grub2 ?
<taotree> I just installed Ubuntu (maverick) and need to get ghc 6.12.3 but only 6.12.1 is available. I know natty has 6.12.3, and some googling seemed to indicate experimental might have it? Is there a way I can get it installed?
<no1peanut> Hi, I haven't noticed this before but when I was to login to my ubuntu today when typing my password it played a sound for every keystroke. Why ?! .. I dont like this - how do I turn this off ?
<serhatu> Ok.. On ubuntu 10.10 the GRUB2 os-prober says ( by sudo os-prober ) : "/dev/sda2:Slackware Linux (Slackware 12.1.0):Slackware:linux" but it is not listed in the opening GRUB menu .. how can it happen ?
<PeteB> How do I install the VirtualBox extension pack for USB support in Ubuntu 10.10? The GUI has no 'Extensions' section and vboxmanage doesn't understand the 'extpack' option.
<llutz> serhatu: are you sure this is the grub you wrote into mbr?
<serhatu> A-ha.... interesting question ?
<serhatu> how can I learn this ?
<llutz> serhatu: you should know what you did, when you installed stuff
<serhatu> of course.. but what can I do now ?
<llutz> serhatu: reinstall grub into mbr
<serhatu> hmmmmm.... ok , let's give it a try .. thnx for the idea
<CuBeW0rK> hi all! has ubuntu changed the default runlevels? how can I enter single user mode and back to multi-user?
<CuBeW0rK> init 1 gives some strange menu on console
<llutz> !runlevel | CuBeW0rK
<ubottu> CuBeW0rK: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<CuBeW0rK> !upstart | CuBeW0rK
<ubottu> CuBeW0rK, please see my private message
<CuBeW0rK> llutz, thx
<Gnea> wow
<Gnea> that #ubuntu-server sure has an interesting bunch of people in it...
<ljsoftnet> whats the next LTS version of ubuntu?
<ale_> nobody?
<Prinler> Anyone help me really fast with a driver?
<baond> hi
<sagaci> hi
<PeteB> Prinler: just ask the question, don't ask if you can ask
<Guest7778> i am using ubuntu 10.10 my keyborads is some time working sometimes not same is happening with mouse some ... help me regarding this
<osmosis_paul> Good morning, i'm trying to install a debian repository that contain java package, how can i install new respositories???
<osmosis_paul> the EC2 instance that i created dont recognize deb command
<Prinler> Im attempting to setup a DVR box for my security cams. I purchased a cheap Pico2000 pci card with 4 ports on it. When i do a ls /dev/video* it shows up as /dev/video0  thats it.... there are 4 ports how do i configure the other 3 ports?
 * viktor133 checks connection
<osmosis_paul> someone can tell me how add new repository by command line
<osmosis_paul> dont have interface in the terminal
<viktor133> osmosis_paul: you should have a file /ect/apt/sources.list
<viktor133> find it?
<osmosis_paul> yes i'm in but i remember that there was a way to importa automatically like command + debian repository url and add it automatically
<viktor133> osmosis_paul: i don't find any command, you can via GUI if you add "software sources" to the main menu
<gaurav_help> i am using ubuntu 10.10 my keyborads is some time working sometimes not same is happening with mouse some ... help me regarding this
<osmosis_paul> sorry i forget completely, instead to use vi, what other program we have to edit a file in command line
<osmosis_paul> without interface
<viktor133> nano?
<osmosis_paul> viktor133, dont worry man i can add it manually from source.list
<osmosis_paul> that's it! thanls
<no1peanut> osmosis_paul,  add-apt-repositories ?
<Prinler> Im attempting to setup a DVR box for my security cams. I purchased a cheap Pico2000 pci card with 4 ports on it. When i do a ls /dev/video* it shows up as /dev/video0  thats it.... there are 4 ports how do i configure the other 3 ports?
<no1peanut> osmosis_paul, add-apt-repository ... sorry
<osmosis_paul> thanks
<acheron92> hey guys i really need some help
<aras> pozdrowienia z Polski
<gaurav__alwaysur> i am using ubuntu 10.10 my keyborads is some time working sometimes not same is happening with mouse some ... help me regarding this
<acheron92> Ive been trying to get two sound cards working on here, and they both stopped working. Iḿ trying to start up the sound monitor from the system menu, but it just says starting sound
<osmosis_paul> nolpeanut, yes i think is something like this. Thanls
<silvery> Hi. Got Ubuntu 10.10, my mouse (USB) sometimes is not working when I boot from Live-CD.
<memoryleak> Is there a setting in Compiz so that i can move window to screen border and it resizes it to the half of the screen (like in Win7) ?
<blahsphemer> I have a LKM(for packet filtering), how (using /proc) do I communicate with the LKM from the terminal
<Pooch> is there anyway that I can increase my wireless adapters internet signal?
<blahsphemer> as in changing the packet filtering rules and all that?
<krzys123> Ive got troubles with font colors... It whole the time changes color from standard. Can I do anything with it? Also It start to lagging when PC works to long... I have gnome and 512 mb ram. Half of RAM is used but 70mb swap is in use.
<TheMusicGuy> where is the proper place to put a custom init script that should run before anyone logs in?
<Prinler> ok i figured it all about.... check it out
<Prinler> http://prinler.dyndns-home.com/zm/
<llutz> TheMusicGuy: /etc/rc.local
<llutz> TheMusicGuy: or if you have a real init-script(upstart), /etc/init
<Kranix> I deleted a folder that's synchronized with Ubuntu One, but it's still on the cloud, how do I remove it?
<llutz> blahsphemer: you're looking for iptables?
<TheMusicGuy> llutz, thanks.
<pinnacle> Hi all
<dj_who> Hi
<pinnacle> I converted from win7 to ubuntu
<pinnacle> :P
<pinnacle> I love it so far
<dj_who> I have problem with ubuntu installer
<Gnea> pinnacle: awesome
<pinnacle> anyone have some good linux ubuntu links?
<llutz> !manual | pinnacle
<ubottu> pinnacle: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<pinnacle> to keep up with new software? games? and cool stuff for linux/ubuntu?
<Gnea> pinnacle: yeah, what are you interested in doing?
<dj_who>  after boot when desktop appear everything stops
<Gnea> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<dj_who> anyone can help me?
<Kranix> Dj, can you give some more details on that?
<pinnacle> nice
<Gnea> pinnacle: www.getdeb.net is another good resource
<pinnacle> whats about apps?
<Gnea> dj_who: can you ctrl-alt-del?
<dj_who> ubu 10.10 but the same was with 10.04
<Kranix> This is also good: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<dj_who> nothing
<Gnea> dj_who: okay... on a desktop or laptop?
<dj_who> also with suse was problem
<dj_who> desktop (OLD)
<Gnea> hmmm
<dj_who> PIII550
<dj_who> 256RAM
<Gnea> dj_who: I see... are there any blinking lights on the keyboard?
<dj_who> riva TNT 16MB
<TheMusicGuy> Is there a way to get a list of all available X11 drivers?
<TheMusicGuy> (that are installed?)
<llutz> TheMusicGuy: dkpg -l xserver-xorg-*
<Gnea> dj_who: a lot changed with 10.04, have you ever ran 9.10?
<ylmfos> 000
<ylmfos> what's are you doing?
<dj_who> no
<dj_who> 9.10 not
<dj_who> but a 5.10 was running ok
<dj_who> ;]
<Gnea> lol
<Gnea> !ubuntu | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ylmfos> ???
<pinnacle> whats the most fun thing to do in ubuntu?
<PieceOndabed> how do i get vbox to load 64 bit images?
<Gnea> pinnacle: make it work right ;)
<Gnea> dj_who: if you can, try 9.10 out
<PieceOndabed> I have a 64 bit Ubuntu installation but vbox won't boot 64 bit images
<pinnacle> ive been usiing ubuntu for 2 months now
<pinnacle> i love it
<Gnea> PieceOndabed: what's your host OS? 32 or 64bit?
<dj_who> i think is something in kernel or somewhere ...
<pinnacle> just learned about this irc today
<PieceOndabed> 64 bit
<dj_who> because on suse also mouse is not working
<dj_who> suse 11.3
<dj_who> but with suse 10 was also ok
<TheMusicGuy> llutz, thanks again.
<Gnea> dj_who: well, if you could boot the system into a mode that you could look at the kernel messages with, perhaps you could get a glimpse at any error message
<pinnacle> anything I should know about ubuntu?
<PieceOndabed> robert@robert-eMachines-E527:~$ cat /proc/version
<PieceOndabed> Linux version 2.6.35-22-generic (buildd@allspice) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.4.4-14ubuntu4) ) #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:32:27 UTC 2010
<PieceOndabed>  am i running 64 bit here?
<dj_who> I didnt nodest anything spesial during the boot
<Gnea> pinnacle: that's not how we usually get asked questions heh, usually it's "I have a problem with this, I want it to do that, how can I fix it?"
<Pooch> so no way to boost my signal like i had in windows?
<Gnea> pinnacle: #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better place to ask those kinds of questions though
<pinnacle>  i got no problem
<pinnacle> :P
<Gnea> haha
<Gnea> okay
<pinnacle> Im discovering
<dj_who> but is a change that 9.10 will work
<dj_who> ?
<Gnea> pinnacle: just type this:  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<pinnacle> whats this room about?
<Gnea> dj_who: don't know for sure
<dj_who> they chanche something "big in X server?
<ljsoftnet> pinnacle ubuntu support
<Gnea> pinnacle: we're the official ubuntu help channel (not room, this is irc, not aol)
<pinnacle> oh
<dj_who> i mean 9.10-> 10.4
<PieceOndabed> how do i know if i have 32 or 64 bit? i though i had 64 but vbox won't boot 64 bit image
<pinnacle> bye guys, im off to bed
<pinnacle> thanks for the links :)
<pinnacle> anything else cool?
<pinnacle> like to make ubuntu preetier?
<greens> hey guys
<pinnacle> I got ubuntu with Docky
<pinnacle> =P
<FloodBot2> pinnacle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pinnacle> and a wallpaper
<pinnacle> anything else?
<PieceOndabed> pinnacle, gnome-look.org ?
<greens> is there any way to add a menuentry to GRUB 2 which cant be selected? Like a heading or a information
<pinnacle> nope i havent
<Gnea> pinnacle: http://skinz.org and www.digitalblasphemy.com tend to have some decent wallpapers
<hippytaff> I know the forums have had a hardware upgrade, is anyone else experinceing log in issues?
<pinnacle> nice nice checking it out
<Ethelwulf> Where would be the best place to direct a question about mounting a shared folder while running Ubuntu inside of a virtual machine?
<PieceOndabed> how do i check if i have 32 or 64 bit?
<bazhang> PieceOndabed, hardware or OS
<pinnacle> ok thanks Gnea
<pinnacle> im off to bed
<pinnacle> gnight
<PieceOndabed> bazhang,
<pinnacle> :)
<PieceOndabed> bazhang, i know i installed 64 bit but vbox won't boot 64 bit images it keeps telling me i have 32
<andrew_46> hippytaff: Just came back on or me
<bazhang> PieceOndabed, what does uname -a say
<hippytaff> andrew_46: yip, I'm in now, four log in attempts
<moth_woman> Ethelwulf: apt-get install lshw
<hippytaff> teething troubles!?
<PieceOndabed> bazhang, robert@robert-eMachines-E527:~$ uname -a
<PieceOndabed> Linux robert-eMachines-E527 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:32:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Pooch> hey additional drivers give u additional drivers
 * Pooch feels sooo stupid
<Ethelwulf> x86_64
<Ethelwulf> you have 64 bit
<PieceOndabed> Ethelwulf, but i wonder why vbox won't load 64 bit images?
<Gnea> Pooch: eh?
<Pooch> i want better wireless signal
<mehdi> hi i installed to diffrent dictionary but the voice doesnt work? my sound normally works
<Pooch> like windows use to give me
<Pooch> probably a driver?
<Wulfy> Pooch windows didnt give you any better of a wireless singla it just dosnt tell you as much detail
<hippytaff> pooch: what wireless device do you have>
<Pooch> wireless light is flashing like crazy as well
<Pooch> its a laptop
<hippytaff> open a terminal and type - lspci | grep -i wireless
<hippytaff> what is the output?
<Gnea> Pooch: I see, is the wireless builtin?
<Axlin> PieceOndabed: how did you install virtualbox?
<Pooch> idk how to open the terminal
<Pooch> and yes its built in
<PieceOndabed> Axlin, synaptic
<hippytaff> pooch: ubuntu? do ctrl+alt+t
<PieceOndabed> Pooch, applications>accessories>termilan
<PieceOndabed> *terminal
<PieceOndabed> that too
<hippytaff> haha
<Ethelwulf> taipo?
<hippytaff> beer fingers?
<mehdi> has anybody work with dictionary here?
<Pooch> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<Axlin> interesting. well on virutualbox's download page, they have a link to download .debs for ubuntu 8.04-10.10, both i386 (32 bit) and amd64 (64 bit) versions
<Gnea> Pooch: is it a Dell?
<pegasus_> chiedo scusa c'è qualcuno online pr darmi una mano
<pegasus_> ?
<Pooch> no its hp
<Axlin> that should get you the latest version. should let you install 64 bit images
<Gnea> Pooch: okay, can you find the model # on the bottom?
<Pooch> hp hdx 18 to be exact
<Gnea> awesome
<hippytaff> pooch: ubuntu usually works well with intel chipsets
<pegasus_> hi, is there somebody who could help me ... I have a problem with my USB and I am not an Ubuntu expert
<gordonjcp> hippytaff: for suitable values of "well" - about as well as any OS can work on Intel chipsets ;-)
<alin`> Buna Ziua
<mehdi> is there anybody that knows how can i insert yahoo smileys on empathy?
<hippytaff> gordonjcp: well you know
<Ethelwulf> administration -> aditional drivers?
<Pooch> brb
<hippytaff> pooch: i'm guessing it works, just the flashing light isdoing your head in?
<gordonjcp> Pooch: fwiw the wireless light on my IBM Thinkpad R50e with an Intel chipset flashes whenever it's transferring data
<pegasus_> hi, is there somebody who could help me ... I have a problem with my USB and I am not an Ubuntu expert
<Ethelwulf> My old broadcomm driver under vista did that
<mehdi> what is it?
<edwardteach> !someone | pegasus_
<ubottu> pegasus_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pegasus_> okay ubottu
<PieceOndabed> Does anyone know why vbox won't boot 64 bit images within a 64 bit OS?
<Gnea> Pooch: were you able to locate and install the 5100 firmware?
<bazhang> PieceOndabed, perhaps try #vbox
<PieceOndabed> ok thanks
<ale_> At boot, the first line in GRUB is "Select which OS you want to use". How can I remove that line, so that the top OS will boot automatically if no key is pressed?
<pegasus_> when I plug in my usb key or everything else does not appear the plug in icon on the PC
<pegasus_> I began to have this problem after my update to linx
<hippytaff> pegasus: what is the output of lsusb with the usb plugged in?
<Pooch> wow what...had to get the kid up for school
<Pooch> what i miss?
<pegasus_> I check hippytaff
<Pooch> whats 5100 firmware?
<Gnea> Pooch: were you able to locate and install the 5100 firmware?
<Gnea> oh
<Gnea> Pooch: well I looked at this... http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/hosted/HP_HDX18_1390.html
<Gnea> Pooch: yeah, it's arch, but firmware is firmware
<bigmahatma> At boot, the first line in GRUB is "Select which OS you want to use". How can I remove that line, so that the top OS will boot automatically if no key is pressed?
<hippytaff> gotta go
<pegasus_> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 049f:0086 Compaq Computer Corp. Bluetooth Device
<pegasus_> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<pegasus_> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<pegasus_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<pegasus_> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 13fd:0841 Initio Corporation
<FloodBot2> pegasus_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pegasus_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<enav> i got ubuntu 10.10 xinerama and compiz wont work together... help on this pleas
<pegasus_> that is the output while pluggin in my external DVD
<Ethelwulf> don't use Enter as punctuation. <---win
<hippytaff> pegasus: see if you can navigate to the usb thus - cd /media to see if you can see it
<Gnea> pegasus_: could you get that to the pastebin site please?
<Gnea> Pooch: any results from this command in the terminal?  lsmod | grep iwlagn
<pegasus_> sorry gnea ... ? ... what do you mean? ... I am new here
<pegasus_> (and my english is poor)
<Pooch> iwlagn                202721  0
<Pooch> iwlcore               146875  1 iwlagn
<Pooch> mac80211              266657  2 iwlagn,iwlcore
<Pooch> cfg80211              170293  3 iwlagn,iwlcore,mac80211
<FloodBot2> Pooch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> !pastebin | pegasus_
<ubottu> pegasus_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gnea> pegasus_: whenever you've got several lines to paste, they should go to that site, then provide the URL here
<Ethelwulf> This is the issue I'm having
<Ethelwulf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566924/
<Gnea> Ethelwulf: what is 'share'?
<ardchoille> I'm on Ubuntu 10.10 and there's a game at Applications > Games > Logic > Lights off. When I launch it it shows a tiny window with no way to resize it. Is this a known bug?
<Gnea> Ethelwulf: let's keep the chat here, please
<Gnea> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Gnea> ardchoille: no, some programs shouldn't be resized
<Ethelwulf> it's the shared folder within a vbox
<ardchoille> Gnea: the window shows a titlebar and nothing else. Looks like a bug to me
<Gnea> Ethelwulf: okay, are you running that command inside or outside of vbox?
<Ethelwulf> inside
<Gnea> ardchoille: can you play the game?
<pegasus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566925/
<Gnea> Ethelwulf: mkay, and where is /mnt/my_shared_folder located?
<pegasus_> hope I did the correct thing ... and sorry for flooding
<pegasus_> in any case my computer can't see my DVD device
<Ethelwulf> I'm assuming it's /dev/sda
<Gnea> pegasus_: you should install the pastebinit package...
<Gnea> pegasus_: it's a usb device?
<Gnea> Ethelwulf: is /mnt/ on the vbox or outside?
<sagaci> pegasus_, have you got a cd/dvd loaded into the drive
<pegasus_> yes gnea it is a usb device
<pegasus_> sorry after I quit with my ex bf I have no support ... and I am a complete inexpert ... :-(
<Ethelwulf> on the vbox
<ardchoille> Gnea: no, here's a screenshot, the game is in the red circle: http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/public/scr.jpg
<pegasus_> for sagaci... now I will load a DVD
<Gnea> Ethelwulf: ah okay, then mount isn't what you want, you should just make a symbolic link
<ardchoille> Gnea: and the menu entries don't seem to work at all
<Ethelwulf> ok
 * Ethelwulf googles away
<Gnea> Ethelwulf: is share in ~?
<sagaci> pegasus_, cause usually nothing will show up in /media unless you've loaded a disc
<Ethelwulf> share is in my windows filesystem
<pegasus_> ahaha sorry sagaci and please call me Nancy I don't like my ex bf nick here :-P
<Gnea> Ethelwulf: alright, so just: sudo ln -s /path/to/share /mnt/my_shared_folder
<Ethelwulf> "ln" for link i presume?
<Younder> jup
<Gnea> pegasus_: it's okay, most of us are patient :)
<Gnea> Ethelwulf: correct
<sagaci> pegasus_, well just change your nick to nancy, since highlighting won't happen unless your nick is nancy
<Ethelwulf> thanks : )
<Gnea> Ethelwulf: cheers
<pegasus_> ahah thanks gnea and thanks sagaci. you know I don't want to go back to windows ... but ubuntu is not so userfriendly at least for me
<sagaci> pegasus_, well did anything come up when you put a disc in the drive
<Gnea> pegasus_: well, there is a learning curve, but if you're willing to deal with it as time goes on, you'll find the benefits far outweigh anything else :)
<Younder> pegasus_,  And what OS is?  These systems are complex..
<Dwarg> yo guys anyone beknown with aircrack -1 channel fix???
<Ethelwulf> I would use Ubuntu right now if ATI wrote drivers for this old laptop.
<Dwarg> yo guys anyone beknown with aircrack -1 channel fix???
<Gnea> !repeat | Dwarg
<ubottu> Dwarg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sagaci> Dwarg, probably better to reinstall and then try that patch i told you about
<Younder> Dwarg, wait your turn , and see is anyone answers.
<Dwarg> sagaci yay a guy i can use
<pegasus_> you know ... generally ubuntu is easier than windows I mean ... it is userfriendly but .. when you have problems ... if you don't know anything about it you are in deep problems
<Dwarg> yea sory guys
<freeday> how do I run/install my visual studio c++ compiled application in Ubuntu?
<Gnea> Ethelwulf: yeah, ATI hasn't really changed since AMD bought them, it's pretty sad because they could sure use the change
<sagaci> pegasus_, did you find your dvd drive
<Dwarg> agaci  i did sagaci try uninstall whole ubuntu and reinstall
<Dwarg> and i followed the guide u showed me
<stianhj> freeday, what libraries does the application depend on?
<bethdo97> i have a laptop that has Windows 7 premium innstalled on it.  It is used  as a desktop replacement and has DRD-RW , wireeless networkiing  and I  use it primarily as a desktop computer.  Should I install the netbook version or the desktop version to get the most out of ubuntu as a dual boot system.  I wannt to use some of thhe multimedia applications and allso facilitate the playing of some of the older dos based FPS games thru their
<Gnea> pegasus_: exactly my point.  so, were you able to get pastebinit installed?
<Ethelwulf> Yeah, the most recent ATI drivers for my laptop only work on 8.?? and older :(
<Younder> pegasus_,  Search the web. Start with ubuntu and some keywords about the problem
<sagaci> Dwarg, what  errors are you getting
<Dwarg> can't see anything when i do a sudo airmon-ng start wlan0
<stianhj> bethdo97, I'd definatly go for the normal desktop version
<stianhj> definitely*
<freeday> stianhj, hold on got to find what are they...
<Gnea> bethdo97: well, since netbooks don't have cd/dvd drives in them, I'd go with the desktop
<bethdo97> 10.10 or 10.04LTS version?
<stianhj> bethdo97, 10.10 (and 10.04 LTS if you have problems)
<sagaci> Dwarg, so did that guide go OK, any errors?
<Dwarg> after i ran that fix u linked after a clean install it just seems like my wireless disapeared
<stianhj> bethdo97, i'm running 10.04 because I had problems with N networks and my intel wifi card in 10.10
<Dwarg> diden stop or anything as i could see
<sagaci> Dwarg, pastebin the output of airmon-ng
<Dwarg> but when i do sudo airmon-ng start wlan0 nothing comes up except the 5 procceses it suggest i cloose if programs dosent work
<Gnea> bethdo97: most will likely say 10.10, but I recommend 10.04
<vooze> Hey, i use 10.10 and i use a 3G modem from telenor.. I have a problem: it connects to the computer really slow.. I have the same problem with external harddrives.. If its not ext3 or 4 it takes forever for the computer to recognise external devices.. any fix for somthing like this??
<Dwarg> pastbin?
<DarsVaeda> hi, i can access a server in nautilus who is on a windows network, this is also a webserver in the network, how do i access it?
<sagaci> !paste | Dwarg
<ubottu> Dwarg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<osmosis_paul> Hi how can i add an a line into a file at the end of the file?
<Younder> vooze,  what connector does your computer have USB?
<UnterNull> hi, im having problems with my 10.10 (Mozilla & Chromium have problems with fonts and flash player) can anyone help me out ? :)
<vooze> Younder,  usb 3.0
<bethdo97> Should I do a straight dual boot setup or a WUBI seetup of Ubuntu on my Windows 7 system?  windows 7 has to remain on the system because of work?
<mcb_2> osmosis_paul:  Just echo "line that you want" >> <file to append>
<Dwarg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566933/
<sagaci> bethdo97, dual boot is better than a wubi config
<Dwarg> that one right?
<bethdo97> ok
<with23nails> Hey there. Just a quick one about building packages:
<osmosis_paul> mcb_2, thanks i just find it in google
<bethdo97> When will the latest releasee of Ubuntu be out?  I know the last one was 10.10 in Oct 2010?
<sagaci> Dwarg, bugger, not even getting an interface... what's your card?
<Dwarg> its b4311
<mehdi> ##linux-mint
<sagaci> bethdo97, April 2011
<bethdo97> ok
<Gnea> bethdo97: you can do a dualboot, but make sure you back your stuff up first
<Ethelwulf> 6 month release cycles
<Dwarg> and i got card to show before i run that bug fix with the -1 channel
<sagaci> Dwarg, try installing the proprietary driver
<Dwarg> already installed
<Younder> vooze,  There is probably not a fix for that yet. USB3 is pretty new
<with23nails> usually there is couple of text files (README and stuff) included with source code. Should I move information from those to /debiab/?
<Dwarg> installed them before i did the fix
<Dwarg> seriusl strange tho all others who psoted reply to that one said it just worked
<Dwarg> wth have i done wrong
<sapphz> how do i allow remote connections via terminal
<sagaci> Dwarg, did you install the STA or B43 driver?
<vooze> Younder, so nothing to do ? :(
<vooze> guess i should have bought a computer with usb 2.0 ? :P
<blahsphemer> sapphz, setup a vnc
<Dwarg> i installed the firmware-b43-installer
<stianhj> vooze, you have no usb 2.0 ports?
<yuskhanzab> hello all, i have application request like IDM(Internet Download Manager). is there any software that like idm in ubuntu?
<freeday> stianhj, how do i find out what library does my application depends on, im confused finding it on Visual Studio C++ IDE?
<sapphz> its all set up but when i reboot, i have to tell it to allow connections again, unfortunatly i no longer have access to it directly. and currently i can only access the machine via terminal
<Younder> vooze,  you could try: sudo echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<vooze> stianhj, not sure.. have to check the computer manuel to see if they are all usb 3.0
<stianhj> vooze, for det høres litt rart ut
<Dwarg> sagaci isent there something about modprobe b43 or somethin?
<Dwarg> read about a guy who had to do some odd things to get hes to work not same card tho was a b4312
<vooze> Younder, : i did this error:
<vooze> jokke@jokkelaptop:~$ sudo echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<vooze> bash: /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches: Adgang nægtet
<vooze> adgang nægtet mens no access
<jpds> vooze: echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<Younder> vooze, I Know.. (Norwegian)
<Younder> vooze, Sure you entered the sudo
<Younder> ?
<vooze> jpds, reply is: 3
<jpds> Younder: See what I said.
<jpds> vooze: Then it's done.
<Ethelwulf> I had to jog the radio killswitch to get b43 to work on my acer
<vooze> jpds, what then? should it be faster or?
<with23nails> Question about building packages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566940/
<vooze> Younder, yeah i'm sure.. i c/p'ed your line
<Younder> vooze, Why don't  you try?
<Dwarg> awwww
<vooze> Younder,  i did, same reply with or without sudo
<Dwarg> anyone else able to tell me what to do about the driver thing after running the -1 channel fix for aircrack???
<Younder> vooze, It's worked in the past., but my experience with USB 3.0 is limited.
<bazhang> Dwarg, #aircrack-ng may help
<Dwarg> ty m8 ill try that
<jpds> Younder / vooze: The problem with sudo echo $THING > /file - is that the redirect ('>') is run as your user, and not as root, which can't write to a /proc/ file.
<Ethelwulf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566939/  Ok, so that went like it should but now it's telling me the link is broken when I try to open it.
<Younder> vooze, OK. 'Sudo su', followed by 'echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches' works
<jpds> Younder: Or, "echo 3 | sudo tee ..." as I suggested. ;)
<Younder> vooze, then su <yourname>  afterwards
<edwardteach>  Dwarg  have you run tail -f /var/log/messages while starting airmon
<with23nails> Ethelwulf: Strange, the link works for me. Either way, let me explain...
<dotslashdot> hi?
<with23nails> Ethelwulf: What should I do with various text files that comes with source code?
<Gnea> !hi
<Ethelwulf> Hola!?
<dotslashdot> Gnea: good to know :)
<with23nails> Ethelwulf: Should I include relevant information in debian/ after issuing dh_make and delete the original files?
<Gnea> Ethelwulf: linux doesn't utilize drive letters.
<vooze> Younder, all worked now.. you think that should help?
 * Ethelwulf facepalm
<Gnea> Ethelwulf: you'll need to put the relative or absolute path in
<sagaci> Dwarg, well sorry mate, you should be getting this
<Ethelwulf> On the windows side, what would that look like to linux?
<Younder> vooze, It's worked in the past., but my experience with USB 3.0 is limited.
<vooze> okay ;) let me try
<freeday> is their any other similar software as wine/crossover on ubuntu repo?
<sagaci> Dwarg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566941/
<dotslashdot> freeday: whats wrong with WINE?
<Gnea> Ethelwulf: it wouldn't, there is no symlinking in windows
<freeday> yeah I tried installing my win32 app compiled in vsc++ IDE but I failed..
<edwardteach> freeday,  have you tried    cedega ?
<stianhj> freeday, you either need to compile the program as a windows app, and try to run i throught wine, or you need to port it to linux (switch out the Win32 GUI stuff with GTK or Qt)
<freeday> maybe got to check on that one...
<stianhj> etc
<methos_> hi can anyone tell me how to disable automounting of usb disks in 10.04
<freeday> try to run it on ubuntu...
<freeday> i thought wine would be fine...
<leagris> What painting program would you suggest for (yes painting). There used to be a gimp paint and some paint program supporting 16bits per RGB components in PNG image. Can you spell some good ones?
<alin`> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjZoIxCx-HY&feature=related
<dotslashdot> leagris: just use regular GIMP?
<methos_> i searched a bit and it seems that one can do so by going thru "System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media" .. but i do not see that option under preferences
<freeday> my app has a companion like ODBC connection since is a database tool application...even ODBC installer I can't install it on wine...
<freeday> testing it on ubuntu 10.10
<leagris> dotslashdot, beside photo editing, Gimp lag behind in pure painting.
<dotslashdot> leagris: painterX in wine?
<aristidesfl> help
<aristidesfl> fresh 10.10 desktop install
<leagris> dotslashdot, there where a program like Painter that was able to work with 16bits per RGB components, but I can't remember of its name.
<leagris> s/where/was
<aristidesfl> ps/2 mouse and keyboard not working
<aristidesfl> they did work on live cd
<aristidesfl> besides that
<aristidesfl> usb mouse and keyboard (combo) only work after reconnecting the usb after boot
<aristidesfl> restart hangs on black screen
<aristidesfl> shutdown hangs on black screen (it shuts down but requires me to press the computer power off button)
<aristidesfl> so I tried to resolve the ps/2 problem
<aristidesfl> adding acpi=off on grub config
<aristidesfl> now I have another option in the boot menu, that doesn't work
<bc81> how can i check cd/dvd drive capabilities from the terminal?
<aristidesfl> tried to take the option from grub config and update
<Gnea> bc81: try the eject command
<aeiah> aristidesfl: did your shutdown/reboot problems happen before you turned acpi off?
<bc81> Gnea: i was thinking more along the line of burning capabilities, speed etc
<aristidesfl> aeiah: not sure
<aristidesfl> aeiah: but I took the option out already and update grub
<Gnea> bc81: cdrecord has some options, iirc
<aristidesfl> aeiah: however the boot option is still there and doesn't work
<aeiah> acpi = "advanced configuration and power interface" .. so you probably created a new prob trying to solve your other.
<bc81> Gnea: thanks, "cdrecord -prcap" did the trick :)
<Gnea> bc81: cheers
<aristidesfl> reinstall everything..
<LeGambitteur> hi there
<LeGambitteur> I need some help plz; I want to code a small graphic quiz, with a texte file as database, what's the easiest environement I can use ?
<LeGambitteur> if it's not the right channel, where can I find some help ?
<Gnea> LeGambitteur: #programming perhaps
<Younder> LeGambitteur, PHP
<LeGambitteur> Gnea: ok thx ;)
<Gnea> Younder: ...
<LeGambitteur> Younder: PHP means for me in a web browser am I wrong ?
<Gnea> you could use it in a browser
<Pooch> who puts the citys in the database???
<Gnea> LeGambitteur: and then use a mysql or postegresql backend for the 'text' portion
<Pooch> I would like a city closer to me then buffalo :(
<Gnea> Pooch: what?
<Ethelwulf> lol
<Pooch> for the weather thing on the toolbar
<MaRTy> Hello from 1402
<Pooch> or panel
<Pooch> w/e u guys call it
<LeGambitteur> Gnea: will take too much time I think (to learn php and mysql)
<Gnea> Pooch: where are you?
<Pooch> in the middle of nowhere
<Pooch> medina ny
<Gnea> LeGambitteur: well, what languages do you know?
<Gnea> Pooch: interesting.
<moorered> hello
<W4R10CK> hi
<Younder> LeGambitteur, No it is a web programming lanuage usually run under Apache.
<LeGambitteur> Gnea: some delphi, and asm :p
<W4R10CK> do you've got a interesting  exploits
<Younder> LeGambitteur, Great for creating a web interface to databases
<Gnea> Pooch: yeah, new york's rather limited as far as which cities are on the db
<W4R10CK> yes
<Pooch> i noticed
<W4R10CK> ??
<Gnea> LeGambitteur: ah, well php and sql would get you up and running in a most portable method
<Gnea> LeGambitteur: if you have any familiarity with html, that would help
<LeGambitteur> Younder: ok I see, w'll it take a long time to learn it ?
<Pooch> i like ubuntu, seems to be running better than fedora did
<LeGambitteur> Gnea: not that much, but it's not so hard to learn I think
<Pooch> does open office check the grammar as well as microsoft office does?
<Gnea> LeGambitteur: indeed
<Ethelwulf> Pooch: yup
<Younder> LeGambitteur, No, I don't thik so. There are like 10 million people that already know it and there is tons of help on the web. But you migh try a book from sitepoint 'www.sitepoint.com' 'Building your own database driven applications''
<Gnea> Pooch: yes
<osmosis_paul> Hi guys, one question, i'm trying to connect to an amazon machine that  i have by nautilus by sftp but i dont know how configurate nautilus to use the private *.pem key that i'm using to connect by ssh
<Pooch> cool...so i can pass school
<Pooch> good news
<osmosis_paul> i dont know if i'm explain correctly
<LeGambitteur> Pooch: ubuntu changed from openoffice to libre office
<Pooch> mines got openoffice on it
<Younder> LeGambitteur, Basic, but a good place to start.
<Gnea> LeGambitteur: in 10.10?
<adac> I'm trying to tunnel the mysql connection like that:  "/usr/bin/ssh -L 3306:localhost:3306 -o TCPKeepAlive=no sshuser@example.com -Nf" but when I try to connect to mysql server then (command mysql) then I get: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) What do I have to specify in additional here?
<Tristan3199us> how do i reload my login manager. it is no longer functioning.. login at terminal works ok but gui login is not working.. i think that i have installed too many things and somehow something seems to have lost a file.. so how do i reinstall login manager..
<Gnea> adac: tell it not to use the socket
<LeGambitteur> Gnea: yeah Maverick
<Gnea> LeGambitteur: ah, it's not in 10.04, just openoffice
<adac> Gnea, what is the commeand for that? Do you know that by chance?
<LeGambitteur> Younder: thx I'll take a look at it ;)
<Gnea> adac: pretty sure you can set it in ~/.my.cnf
<Tristan3199us> apt-get repair loginmanger ????
<Gnea> adac: just model it after /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<adac> Gnea, Ok I wil have a look at that
<adac> thx
<doubi> Afternoon all. Can anyone tell me where in Ubuntu 10.04 I might find the desktop keybinding that's binding <Super>s / <Mod4>s  to the "shut down menu" in the top left? It's not under Prefs > Keyboard Shortcuts, and I'm unable to find it in Compiz options.
<LeGambitteur> Gnea: ah ok
<Tristan3199us> anyone understand how the login manager works... i think i need to reinstall it, can anyone help with this..
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: what leads you to believe this needs to happen?
<xiaodongge> you  guo ren ma
<Tristan3199us> gnea: when i boot up, everything is normal till the login screen is to appear.. i get a "recovery console" with options such as "drop to root shell"
<Tristan3199us> at the shell i can type startx to boot into root...
<Tristan3199us> i can login to "tristan" with the terminal but not accuall load that profile in the startx..
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: not the correct command to utilize in that situation.
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: you don't want a GUI then
<Tristan3199us> plus everytime i load the root.. and click on login manager it does nothing
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: you'll need to fsck your drives
<rwat> Tristan3199us: you need to think why it's dropping you out to the recovery console
<rwat> not treat that as part of everyday life
<Gnea> this is not good...
<Gnea> everytime I boot the ubuntu desktop cd, it locks up
<hal> I am trying to *all* files beneath a specific directory using Nautilus. However, if I leave the search field blank or use an asterisk it doesn't run.  Does anyone know how I can achieve my objective, please?
<jrib> hal: you're missing a verb
<Tristan3199us> cant i type something in terminal to reset the login manager to its default or just reinstall it??
<hal> jrib: "find" ;)
<rwat> Tristan3199us: you can restart the login manager with "restart gdm"
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: which is why you need to fsck the partition(s), is / all on one partition?
<aristidesfl> why my 10.10 hand on 5 dots on restart?
<Tristan3199us> rwat, i have tried restart gdm.. not my problem... heres another note.. if i go to system/admin/ login-manager.. it does nothing..
<aristidesfl> er hangs
<Tristan3199us> wont even load up..
<Gnea> aristidesfl: something went wrong
<aristidesfl> Gnea: just fresh installed
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: are you paying any attention to what I'm saying?
<Taksas027> when i want to install drivers i get SystemError: installArchives() failed, what does it mean?
<Tristan3199us> there is no repository for the login manager anywhere???
<Gnea> !fsck | Tristan3199us
<ubottu> Tristan3199us: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Random832> aristidesfl: have you tried ctrl-alt-f2? i've found that sometimes it seems to hang but the splash screen just didn't clear
<Tristan3199us> gnea.. i am.. your almost the only one even responding to me..
<hal> I am trying to find/list *all* files beneath a specific directory and all subdirectories using Nautilus. However, if I leave the search field blank or use an asterisk (as a wildcard) it doesn't run.  Does anyone know how I can achieve my objective, please?
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: it would be nice to have more of a response to my response
<aristidesfl> Random832: too late, already pressed the reset button
<sipior> hal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378291
<aristidesfl> well.. at least now mouse and keyboard are working..
<Random832> so try it if it does it again
<aristidesfl> Random832: ctrl-alt-f2 does nothing
<jrib> hal: you need to use nautilus in particular?
<hal> jrib: no, but I don't want any file indexing
<aristidesfl> Random832: it happens as well on shutdown..
<Diverdude> I have a set of approximately 100 text files with in average 50 lines of text in each. I need to replace all occurances of the value 'BSD' with the value 'SIA' in all the textfiles as well as in all filenames. (All files are located in the same folder) What is the best approach to do this?
<jrib> hal: you can use « find » in a shell
<hal> jrib: hmm, no I'd like a gui please
<jrib> Diverdude: use sed
<Tristan3199us> gnea.. im on a laptop, with no cd drive and my usb isnt currently booting ubuntu...
<Diverdude> jrib, sed?
<jrib> Diverdude: yep...
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: your usb... that makes little sense
<Diverdude> jrib, is it by default in ubuntu=?
<schnuffle> Diverdude: yes
<jrib> Diverdude: well « sed » for the contents and you can use « rename » for the filenames.  They're both in ubuntu, yes.  You want to read some intro material on sed and regex.  Let me know if you have questions
<Tristan3199us> ahhh.. ok???
<Diverdude> jrib, i cannot use grep for this?
<jrib> Diverdude: grep is for finding things
<Diverdude> ahh right
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: don't know what you mean by 'usb'
<Tristan3199us> seriously or are you messing with me..
<Gnea> seriously.
<Miri28> Hello, Need some help here :) what is the best permission to set for users on the apache server ? 777? 755? etc.. ?
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: 'usb' can mean one of many things, it would be appreciative if you would point out what that thing is, please
<Tristan3199us> universal serial bus.. the little flash drives that go into the side of the computer... USB.. i put ubuntu onto the laptop using a 16 gig flash drive that is currently not at home....
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: okay, that makes sense.
 * Gnea headdesk
<AdvoWork> hi there, got issues with firefox on ubuntu, when i goto print, it keeps saying US Letter, rather than A4. Ive followed endless guides and bug reports but cannot fix this. Any ideas please?
<Tristan3199us> login manager is simply another package in the repos right??
<Gnea> why does this livecd have to keep kernel panicing....
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: what you're going to need to do is to fix the filesystem before you can boot into the GUI, okay?
<Tristan3199us> gnea... couldnt i install i new login manager... from xfce or kde perhaps??
<Tristan3199us> gnea.. ok
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: no, it's a filesystem problem, installing new software only makes the problem worse, not solves it
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: you wouldn't fire another bullet into a knife wound, you'd use proper first aid measures and wrap it to stop the bleeding
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: make sense now?
<sipior> Gnea: you must come from a rough part of town...
<Tristan3199us> quick note... i added xfce-desktop from the repos recently.. it changed my login screen for a couple days.. that was the souce of the problem i think
<rwat> Tristan3199us: are you getting an actual error before it drops to the recovery screen?
<Tristan3199us> rwat.. yes but it flashs so fast i cant read it..
<Tristan3199us> it flashs red letters for a split second and goes to the recovery console to fast to see it
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: sorry if my analogy is a bit graphic, but it's rather appropriate given your current situation
<Gnea> sipior: not originally, but was prepared for it..
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: alright, but it's dropping you to the recovery console now, so that means the problems have compounded
<Tristan3199us> but i have splash screen off... and i know it makes it to the end of the boot sequence.. just before the login screen loads
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: are you able to shift+pageup once it's done to see some scrollback?
<Tristan3199us> what do you mean "now".. thats the only problem really
<Tristan3199us> i have never tried shift+pgup
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: no, there's multiple problems involved, they need to be identified and solved in the proper order
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: see what happens
<ashu> hey hi everybody
<Tristan3199us> should i reboot.. or is there a log somewhere
<ashu> i m trying to boot debian on  android 2.2 froyo
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: well at what state is your system at now? are you at a console or what?
<ashu> need help
<Gnea> ashu: #debian is where you need to ask
<broklap> hi everyone
<anonboots> Yes hello. NE rootkit for 9.04, pl0x.
<Gnea> anonboots: what's 'pl0x'?
<LeGambitteur> hi
<ashu> its okay but i could also try ubuntu
<ashu> @gnea
<oy> Gnome does not start:  metacity:ERROR:ui/ui.c:752:meta_ui_get_default_window_icon: assertion failed: (default_icon)
<oy> how can a desktop icon theme be set?
<anonboots> I would go somewhere else asking for a rootkit, but most other places are full of morons.
<anonboots> So, NE rootkit for 9.04 to be had?
<Gnea> ashu: no idea about android, you'll need to ask in #debian.
<ashu> okay bye
<ashu> den
<Gnea> anonboots: yeah, you'll need to speak english here, please.
<Gnea> this isn't a leetspeak channel
<Tristan3199us> gnea.. ok so i have 3 partitions.. one is my almost broken ubuntu 10.10.. one is backtrack "aka kde".. and the other is just a storage partition... i can boot from ubuntu as root via the command prompt and using startx it boots up using root.. i can type login , and log in via terminal, but it seems useless because startx still loads as root.. and backtrack works just fine..
<anonboots> Would any of you fine people happen to have the name and or location where I can find a rootkit for Ubuntu 9.04 please? Your assistance would be much appreciated.
<sipior> anonboots: asking about rootkits here would be considered "poor form".
<Tristan3199us> gnea: im currently using ubuntu 10.10 as root
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: then you should boot into backtrack and then fsck your ubuntu partition from there
<Tristan3199us> than what??
<rwat> anonboots: what do you need it for?
<Faithful> where is the autogenerated xorg.conf file stashed in Maverick?
<Gnea> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<anonboots> Testing my IRC network.
<Gnea> !eol | anonboots
<ubottu> anonboots: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sipior> anonboots: oh, aye.
<Gnea> anonboots: I would just google for one
<popey> Faithful: there is no generated xorg.conf, xorg configures itself without an xorg.conf. You can however put one in /etc/X11/ if you want
<anonboots> Yea, I did, but I only ended up finding links to worthless threads on HackForums.
<Faithful> popey, thanks
<anonboots> But otherwise, 9.04 is EOF now? I was unaware. Thanks for that tidbit.
<Tristan3199us> gnea: than what.. just use the four letters fsck while in the terminal in backtrack??
<anonboots> EOL. Derp. Its still early.
<Gnea> anonboots: really? what search items did you query with?
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: pretty much, have you ever used it before?
<Tristan3199us> gnea: no, is it something i should be doing regularly
<anonboots> Various configurations of "rootkit 9.04" "ubuntu rootkit" ect and ect.
<rwat> Tristan3199us: either that or you can remount read-only and fsck
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: if the system won't do it for you, it helps to know how to do it manually
<Gnea> rwat: he's got backtrack on another partition and can boot to it
<rwat> Gnea: I've no idea what backtrack is
<rwat> I suppose I can guess
<Gnea> rwat: an unofficial derivative of ubuntu
<Tristan3199us> rwat.. just consider it a really basic version of kde
<anonboots> Backtrack is a penetration testing distribution.
<rwat> I don't see what that's go to offer that remounting read-only doesn't
<Gnea> rwat: point is to fsck the ubuntu from the backtrack, not have to worry about remounting
<bc81> is there a cli trick to opening the only newest file in a given directory?
<Tristan3199us> gnea.. i think its easier to remount and stay in chat than to reboot to another os and try to remember everything
<rwat> Gnea: yeah I can see that, but it's quicker to remount
<Gnea> quicker isn't always safer
<bc81> let me rephrase that (typo) is there a cli trick to opening "the" newest file in a given directory?
<sacarlson> rwat: backtrack is just a mild modification of ubuntu/debian what works for us normaly will work for them
<Gnea> the fact he's booted into X via startx is bad enough
<Gnea> bc81: ls -l will show you all of the timestamps
<Tristan3199us> so gnea.. ill log out and back in 4 minutes or so... will you still help me..
<Tristan3199us> ill load up backtrack instead.. and ill try that shift+pgup first and tell you what i see
<Gnea> rwat: in fact, X is going to need the fs to be rw, so he could start fscking and the whole thing could just freeze on him ... in the middle of a fsck, that's potentially REALLY bad news. No, he's better off booting to backtrack and getting back on irc.
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: okay
<Taksas027> how to look if im on 32bit or 64?
<Tristan3199us> gnea: thank you
<rwat> Gnea: yeah, well I would always fsck from a console wherever possible
<Gnea> Taksas027: uname -m
<bc81> Gnea: ok, but for eg. i'd like to open the "newest" text file among many text files with a single command..is it possible?
<Gnea> rwat: console's fine, but so's a GUI as long as it's not booted off of the target partition
<Tristan3199us> gnea: should i type something in the terminal before i load backtrack
<Taksas027> i686 means64?
<Gnea> Taksas027: no, 32bit. x86_64 would be 64bit
<Tristan3199us> back track uses a terminal login instead of gui so i can enter commands before booting..
<bc81> Gnea: i suppose this funtion would need to be a script of some sort?
<Taksas027> ah ok, thx
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: yeah, get on irc, you should have xchat there already
<Gnea> bc81: possibly, haven't heard of doing anything like that, though.... just a matter of looking and seeing what's there, really
<root_> hey
<bc81> Gnea: k, thanks again :)
<Gnea> bc81: you could script it to create a symlink to the last file
<Tristan3199us> never used xchat in the terminal.. this should be interesting.. anything i need to know or is it almost self explanitory
<Gnea> bc81: then just edit the symlink
<bc81> Gnea: that is a good idea
<Pen_island> hi everyone
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: uh, BT should boot into kde with startx
<Tristan3199us> will do... thanks
<Tristan3199us> BRB
<Pen_island> who here is cool
 * Gnea looks at Pen_island 
<Pen_island> you guys are blatently not cool
<DarsVaeda> hi, I used nautilus to browse to a folder on a windows network computer
<Gnea> Pen_island: no one cares.
<sipior> Pen_island: "blatantly"
<Pen_island> you need to listen to the streets and be down with he society
<DarsVaeda> but now it wants a username and password
<Pen_island> turn my softwar=
<DarsVaeda> but there is no username password, any idea why this appears suddenly?
<sipior> Pen_island: the street is telling me "/ignore Pen_island"
<Gnea> Pen_island: you need to back up and watch your tone before you get hurt.
<Pen_island> just take it to PC world and they will fix it
<Pen_island> or BUY A NEW COMPUTER!!!
<Gnea> !ot | Pen_island
<ubottu> Pen_island: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pen_island> pc world has something called tech guys to do that nerdy stuff
<Gnea> Pen_island: there's no need to tell us what we already know.
<Pen_island> than save you time from being on here and take a taxi to PC WORLD
<Pen_island> where in world is PC WORLD?
<Pen_island> lol
<sipior> Pen_island: can you find the door on your own?
<Gnea> !attitude | Pen_island
<ubottu> Pen_island: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Pen_island> i thought you were the nerd
<Gnea> !guidelines > Pen_island
<sengukoi> hi
<ubottu> Pen_island, please see my private message
<iceroot_> Pen_island: you have a support-question?
<sengukoi> hello
<sengukoi> i downloaded ubuntu
<Pen_island> what is the address to PC WORLD?
<sengukoi> today
<Gnea> Pen_island: you'll need to ask that question in #freenode, not here please, thanks.
<Pen_island> can't you type it into your computer ma jig and give me an answer bled
<sengukoi> hi Gnea and Pen_island
<iceroot_> Pen_island: stop it please
<Pen_island> hi sengukoi
<Gnea> Pen_island: no, that's not what this channel is for, you're required to respect the rules.
<Pen_island> ok how do i press the computer?
<Gnea> Pen_island: type this:  /join #freenode
<Pen_island> how do i find the rules?
<sengukoi> only one operator
<Pen_island> type this: /join #freenode
<Pen_island> id not workin
<Pen_island>   /join #freenode
<Gnea> almost...
<Pen_island> why it not working?
<Gnea> no space before the /join
<Pumpkin-> Pen_island: Can I suggest you troll harder. Will get you the ban you are fishing for quicker.
<iceroot_> Pen_island: stop being a troll please
<Pen_island>  /join #freenode
<rwat> it's amazing who they let be in charge of a computer these days
<Pen_island> still not working
<iceroot_> !ops | Pen_island
<ubottu> Pen_island: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Pen_island> sorwy
<Pen_island> whats a troll?
<jpds> Wat.
<Gnea> !ops | Pen_island is trolling, extremely off-topic, has a bad attitude
<ubottu> Pen_island is trolling, extremely off-topic, has a bad attitude: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<otac0n> You are, Pen_island. YOu are.
<Pen_island> someone called me a troll?
<Gnea> Pen_island: that would be you.
<xro> Hi, i try to install mysql server on ubuntu 10.04 64bits server.... i can't start mysql, i get ""failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket"".... How should i solve that?
<otac0n> Pen_: what IRC client are you using?
<sengukoi> power
<mcb_2> xro: In what port is mysql configured to listen? Have you checked if it was not beeing used?
<tristan3199> still there??
<tristan3199> back with backtrack now.. fsck??
<rwat> nobody's here
<Gnea> tristan3199: hi
<tristan3199> gnea: hi im back
<Gnea> tristan3199: okay, first of all we need to identify the correct partition
<xro> mcb_2, on port 3306... and it's free.... i googled and i saw that there a lot of people in my situation but i didn't find how to solve it
<tristan3199> sda1
<Gnea> tristan3199: alright, do you know what the filesystem is?
<tristan3199> in home or root.. whatever is default
<Gnea> tristan3199: no, what filesystem is sda1 formatted to?
<d3javu> hi, may i know if there is any bug on wireless in ubuntu 10.10?
<tristan3199> oh, ext3
<mcb_2> You used apt to install? Cause I have it installed 32 and 64 and had no such problem.....
<Gnea> tristan3199: you're sure it's not ext4?
<Gnea> !bug | d3javu
<ubottu> d3javu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nikitis> I need someone experienced in mouse button mapping.  I have two mouse buttons registering as same button #2.  I need to remap one of them for gaming purposes.
<tristan3199> i just looked in gparted
<d3javu> i've been using ubuntu 10.04 until yesterday and reinstalled 10.10 and now i'm having problem connecting to wireless network with manual settings.
<Gnea> tristan3199: okay, then go ahead and quit gparted
<tristan3199> ok
<Gnea> tristan3199: then:  fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1
<xtz> rg
<tristan3199> e2fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)
<tristan3199> /dev/sda1: recovering journal
<tristan3199> /dev/sda1: clean, 393563/7643136 files, 24125130/30545581 blocks
<offsense> when is the ubuntu 11.04 will be release?
<Gnea> tristan3199: okay, you're all set, now boot back to ubuntu
<Gnea> !11.04 | offsense
<ubottu> offsense: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<bazhang> offsense, april this year
<nikitis> anyone?
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pooch> whats these commands do? http://askubuntu.com/questions/22763/how-to-increase-the-signal-power-of-a-wi-fi-card
<offsense> well it just couple months left tthen, gracias mate!
<xro> nobody knows this issue with mysql and ubuntu 10.04? ""failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket"".... How should i solve that?
<Gnea> offsense: cheers
<tristan3199> gnea: also i tried to scroll up.. using shift pgup plus other things.. its a blue background instead of black and its (locked in place) for lack of better words
<sipior> xro: how are you starting mysql?
<xro> sipior, yes, i try to start it...
<sipior> xro: wasn't what i asked, exactly.
<mcb_2> xro: Does the file /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket exist in your system? Is it with permission 777 with stick bit?
<offsense> any suggestion better twitter client than gwibber?
<tristan3199> Gnea: do i want to boot how i used to before this recovery console got in the mix or into root with startx
<rwat> offsense: xchat?
<doubi> I have a mystery keyboard shortcut. Where could it be set, apart from Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts or in Compiz?
<Gnea> tristan3199: the normal way
<offsense> rwat: xchat? the irc client?
<Younder> rwat, what about it? It is a X windows program. Not X rated.
<tristan3199> Gnea: Thank you, BRB
<xro> mcb_2, no, there is no  /var/run/dbus
<rwat> offsense: sorry ignore me, I've still not had enough coffee
<rwat> can pidgin do twitter these days?
<Younder> no
<mcb_2> xro: In my Ubuntu, I have this ---> drwxr-xr-x  2 messagebus  messagebus    80 2011-02-14 08:05 dbus
<jpds> Why would pidgin, an IM client, want to do twitter?
<offsense> yes ppl, any suggestion for twitter client except gwibber
<rwat> jpds: just because Adium (mac equivalent) does do twitter
<Gnea> jpds: twitter is basically IM with lots of lag and permeability
<xro> mcb_2, in /var/run/ ? and in ubuntu server 10.04 64bits?
<mcb_2> xro: And I got this inside the directory: ---> srwxrwxrwx  1 root       root         0 2011-02-14 08:05 system_bus_socket
<x_> wazzzappp
<sipior> xro: how are you attempting to start mysqld?
<mcb_2> It is an Ubuntu 10.10, but you should have the same files.....
<Gnea> UGH, this cd won't stop crashing during install :(
<gilmaalves> gilmaalves
<Tristan3199us> gnea: back... whats the dbus
<Gnea> I need help troubleshooting this... I've tried nomodeset, pci=routeirq....
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: huh?
<mcb_2> Of what i have read if you don't have this file, Ubuntu won`t be able to open the socket to listen for the connect to the server.....
<^Phantom2^> Why does ubuntu run my 2GHz CPU @ 994MHz ?
<Tristan3199us> gnea: i noticed it says dbus main process, broken pipe
<xro> sipior, i tried "/etc/ini.d/mysql start" "start mysql" "service mysql start"
<sipior> xro: as root?
<mcb_2> Tty creating the files by hand.... Give then the permission and try to start it.
<Gnea> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Desktop 10.04 AMD64 to a system and it keeps crashing at startup, I'm trying to figure out what's causing it but I just can't seem to, any ideas?
<xro> sipior, with sudo [command]
<Tristan3199us> still the same by the way
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: uh, is the login coming up?
<sipior> xro: and can you pastebin the exact error that is reported?
<Tristan3199us> nope.. same recovery console
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: can you switch tty's with alt-F1, alt-F2, alt-F3...alt-F6?
<Tristan3199us> i could only catch bits because it doesnt stay on screen.. but i noticed it says the dbun main process terminated due to a broken pipe
<^Phantom2^> um
<Tristan3199us> no idea what a dbus or broken pipe is
<^Phantom2^> how do i get the controls back on totem?
<^Phantom2^> I accidentally made them go away
<Tristan3199us> gnea... i can try..
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: ok, run this command:  ps axf | grep dbus | wc -l  <-- what number does that give?
<Tristan3199us> will it act the same before x is loaded.. can i try those keys in terminal to see if they work..?
<^Phantom2^> oh nvm, i got them back
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: they have to be in the console/terminal, not when X is running. if X is running, you have to use ctrl-alt-f1, etc
<Tristan3199us> 5
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: okay, good bet that dbus is really working fine and it's just a warning message, nothing to be worried about
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: now, try this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<xro> sipior, http://pastebin.com/j9Xwa32h
<Glutsch> lo
<Gnea> ugh why won't this cd work?!
<bigmahatma> I have a ADSL connection, which goes to a modem/router, which goes to a switch, and finally to ca. 10 PCs. How can I measure the amount of traffic coming and going tto/from each PC? NB. I have admin access to everything, I'd rather not to install SW on the PCs, and the router hasn't got such a function..
<rtyuio> hello there
<sipior> xro: what happens with "sudo service mysql start"?
<Younder> nothing
<sipior> Gnea: perhaps it's time to try another
<Younder> /etc/init.d/
<Pumpkin-> bigmahatma: does the switch provide port utilisation statistics via snmp ?
<Tristan3199us> asks gdm, kdm, or lxdm. gdm right?
<xro> sipior, it never ends....
<bigmahatma> Pumpkin-: no :(
<sipior> xro: it never ends?
<Younder> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<yodog> im a true gangsta
<Younder> might work
<yodog> !ops
<rtyuio> hello there i can't able to update this is the error what i got : http://paste.ubuntu.com/566966/
<Tristan3199us> gnea: asks gdm, kdm, or lxdm.. gdm right
<yodog> im a true gangsta
<rtyuio> needs your help
<rtyuio> thanskl
<rtyuio> hello there i can't able to update this is the error what i got : http://paste.ubuntu.com/566966/
<Pumpkin-> bigmahatma: then I think you have to install something somewhere. If you only care about internet access, you might be able to get something from the router, but it would depend on what the router was.
<Gargamel> \me needs help too
<rtyuio> can't able to update
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: well, you installed lxde, right?
<bigmahatma> uff..
<Tristan3199us> i installed the kde, lxde, and xfce desktops.. bad idea i know now.. but i did
<rtyuio> hello
<Younder> and..
<Tristan3199us> originally it was just gnome of course..
<Ugunsmuris> hi i have a task to make a program which test a web page that everything works any suggestions which language to use
<rtyuio> is that ubuntu official tchat here ?
<manue> jaajjajaja
<manue> olaa
<manue> kk psaaaaaa
<manue> jeese
<Ugunsmuris> im going 4 python
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: which one do you want to use?
<FloodBot2> manue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tristan3199us> gnea: i only use gnome
<Pici> rtyuio: This is the official Ubuntu support channel.  Offtopic chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. What is in ubuntu lucid the commandline tool to use to specify which services to start, instead of sysvconfig?
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: okay, just go with gdm then
<Gargamel> just installed ubuntu 10.04, but during the updates, i accidentally switched off the PC with my hoover. now it's stuck, i can see the desktop, but the mouse won't move and the keyboard does not answer
<left4deadmw> bre
<Ametco> eeeeeeeeeee
<Ametco> eeeeeee
<Pici> Ametco: stop that
<Gargamel> what d ,
<Tristan3199us> gnea: tried the others and decided i dont like them as much.. so should i remove them??
<Gargamel> do ,
<Gargamel> ?
<Gnea> Pici: gonna be a long day...
<Ametco> What's
<Ametco> eeeeeeeeeee
<Pici> Gnea: yep :|
<AgentTeddie> i have a video camera, sorta like a flip that can double as a flash drive, how do i make my computer recognize it as a bootable drive?
<sipior> plague of internet monkeys today...
<Ametco> eeee
<Tristan3199us> i figure they dont take enough space for me to really care plus they dont load anything unless i chose to log into one of the others right??
<rtyuio>  well, i got a problem with ubuntu, i can't update
<sipior> Pici: good that you're getting into the spirit of things :-)
<rtyuio> this is the error what i got :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/566966/
<rtyuio> Pici:
<Younder> Someone is trying to figure out the rate at which the flodboot triggers. We need a operator NOW!
<nachosx> Hi. I'm trying to forward all traffic destined to port 80 to port 2097 but my iptable rule does not seem to be working.
<Gargamel> just installed ubuntu 10.04, but during the updates, i accidentally switched off the PC with my hoover. now it's stuck, i can see the desktop, but the mouse won't move and the keyboard does not answer
<AgentTeddie> can someone help me out?
<Gnea> AgentTeddie: if you can get a menu with F12 during POST, you should be able to select it
<nachosx> is there anything else i would need to enable
<Pici> Younder: The ops are already here and aware of the situation.
<Gargamel> :/
<nachosx> ive done ipforwarding and i dont know what else i can do
<AgentTeddie> Gnea: i have done that but it is not listed there... and the flash drive is on
<nachosx> this is the rule,
<nachosx> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --destination-port 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 2097
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: pretty much, so just pick one and go for it - I recommend gdm to stay inline with gnome
<Gnea> AgentTeddie: okay, can you switch the order in the bios?
<Gargamel> anyone please ? :)
<Tristan3199us> gnea: now what should i do??
<AgentTeddie> Gnea: yes i can but the drive is not listed there, it is on, i am looking at it, but when I try to switch the boot order, or choose the boot device, it is not listed...
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: are you logged into gnome right now?
<sipior> Gargamel: if you just installed it, might be easier to just reinstall it quickly.
<Tristan3199us> yes, as root tho
<Gnea> AgentTeddie: doesn't matter, can you select something like USB-ZIP or USB-FDD?
<Tristan3199us> gnome is default still...
<pindonga> hi, is it possible to have a script sign the deb packages when building them with (debuild, dpkg-buildpackage) so that it can be automated?
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: okay, then logout of X, then issue a:  sudo service gdm start   at the console terminal
<Eua> I used live usb, how copy files into the USB flash?
<AgentTeddie> Gnea: i know that, all that is listed is my main hard drive, the floppy drive, and that is it, there should be a third option for my usb drive and its not there...
<Gnea> !usb | Eua
<ubottu> Eua: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jinxed---> Are there any good wikis that can install easily onto ubuntu? I'm looking for something that I can host myself and have people I work with be able to log in and edit it, add pages, documents, and have revision control.
<Tristan3199us> gnea: than?
<Gnea> AgentTeddie: how old is your system?
<sipior> Jinxed---: i believe there's a dokuwiki package available.
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: sit back and watch
<Tristan3199us> ok.. BRB
<Tristan3199us> what command is logout
<Gnea> just find it in a menu
<rtyuio> fuck
<AgentTeddie> Gnea: it is pentuim 4 20gb hard drive 500mb ram made for windows xp, i am running xubuntu on it right now, see it worked with my other flash drive that was an actual thumb drive but i lost it, so i am using this...
<rtyuio>  anyone there ?
<Tristan3199us> gnea: im in root so its not there. nether is reboot or shut down
<sipior> rtyuio: if you're not getting an answer, try asking your question again every ten minutes or so.
<Eua> I used live USB, How do I copy files to USB flash memory?/
<rtyuio> this is the error what i got :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/566966/
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: ctrl-alt-f1, then ctrl-c
<Tristan3199us> BRB
<Gargamel> just installed ubuntu 10.04, but during the updates, i accidentally switched off the PC with my hoover. now it's stuck, i can see the desktop, but the mouse won't move and the keyboard does not answer
<Gargamel> sorry
<Tristan3199us> ctrl alt F1 doesnt work
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: what about ctrl-alt-backspace
<Tristan3199us> should i reboot and then sudo service gdm start
<nikitis> Hey guys, got a mouse issue.  When I right click, upon doing a button press, it brings up the context menu, when it should only bring it up upon a button release.  Know how I can fix this?
<Tristan3199us> ctrl atl del brings up a shut down menu.. but i cant use any of the buttons but cancel and it says logged in as "root"
<induz> I just noticed that some  web pages are scrambled when viewed using Firefox, what is the solution
<Gnea> AgentTeddie: it's possible your system doesn't support booting from usb natively, or something's wrong with the usb drive you're trying to use
<induz> I have Ubuntu Lucid with FF 3
<Eua> Using the live usb, how to copy files to USB flash memory
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: I said ctrl-alt-backspace, not ctrl-alt-del
<Tristan3199us> backspace does nothing
<Tristan3199us> or f1
<Gnea> Tristan3199us: then just reboot
<Tristan3199us> ok.. will do
<nikitis> ctrl+alt+backspace is disabled by default now. need an option in in xorg.conf to enable it
<eXpLoD> is there any terminal command that shows my pc specs(ram,cpu etc)?
<rtyuio> this is the error what i got :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/566966/
<rtyuio> what the solutioN ?
<bazhang> eXpLoD, sudo lshw
<schnuffle> eXpLoD: sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Gnea> eXpLoD: cat /proc/cpuinfo, free, df -Th
<schnuffle> Gnea: right alt + printscreen +k should enable ZAP ( ctrl+alt+backspace) : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<Gnea> schnuffle: didn't know that keycombo lol
<schnuffle> Haven't tried it
<Oins> Hallo. Ich habe folgendes Konstrukt: "truecrypt -d 2>&1 1>>  /unmount_out.txt" ... wenn ich das allerdings absetze, erhalte ich von truecrypt eine Fehlermeldung. die Datei unmount_out.txt ist allerdings leer. Kann mir jemand hier weiterhelfen?
<vooze> Hey, i have a bit of a weird question.. a few weeks ago i was trying to get my WIFI working (turned out i made a mistake and it worked all along) but not my cabled-network dont work.. any ideas for some fix or trouble shooting?
<schnuffle> !de | Oins
<ubottu> Oins: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Oins> oh sry, wrong channel :)
<schnuffle> Oins: Kein Thema
<Oins> at command line i tried "truecrypt -d 2>&1 1>>  /unmount_out.txt". After dropping the line i get an error from truecrypt, but my unmount_out.txt is empty. What's wrong?
<surial> Where's the message-of-the-day text stored? In particular, I'm getting an "At the moment, only the core of the system is installed....." message on logging in, but I've already run sudo tasksel -- section server.
<llutz> Oins: when using bash "truecrypt -d  &>  /unmount_out.txt"
<rtyuio> lo there
<rtyuio> this is the error what i got :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/566966/
<llutz> Oins: else "truecrypt -d  >  /unmount_out.txt 2>&1"
<schnuffle> rtyuio: is it a mac?
<rtyuio> no
<rtyuio> at all
<vasu> I have installed ubuntu..Sound is coming in only headset but not in laptap speakers why? please help me...
<Oins> llutz: this works... what's wrong with my command?
<llutz> Oins: reihenfolge
<rtyuio>  on my ubuntu 10.10
<^Phantom2^> i wouldn't trust grub if you held a gun to my head lol
<^Phantom2^> but is it bad to use the BIOS for dual-booting all the time?
<Oins> llutz: aber bei mir läuft doch 2(stderr) auf 1(stdout) und 1 in die datei oder nicht ?
<Younder> Oins, english please
<schnuffle> Oins:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/redirecting-stderr-to-stdout/
<Younder> Oins, ja,das is riktig
<Oins> Younder: sorry for that. wrote in german, cause llutz answered in german too.
<llutz> Oins: Younder my bad, sry
<eXpLoD> i accidentally ran scrot by root,how can i make the photo again usable by me?
<jrib> !permissions | eXpLoD
<ubottu> eXpLoD: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Pici> eXpLoD: sudo chown $USER:$USER /path/to/image
<aristidesfl> how to update the kernel?
<Oins> but the order of my command should be right? 2 goes in 1 and 1 to the file
<Younder> eXpLoD, sudo chown <name> <file>
<schnuffle> Oins: no the other way around 1>file 2>&1
<Dr_Willis> aristidesfl:  it should get updated as part of the  normal upgrade/update process.
<vasu> am very new to ubuntu plz help me...I have installed ubuntu..Sound is coming in only headset but not in laptap speakers why? please help me..
<Oins> schnuffle: ah ok, thank you (and all other) for you hints!
<aristidesfl> Dr_Willis: thanks.. so it obviously didn't fix my shutdown/restart problem..
<jrib> Oins: you send 2 to where 1 is going (so now 2 goes to stdout) and then you send 1 to a file (2 still goes to stdout).  That's why you need the other order (> file 2>&1).  This way you send 1 to file and 2 to where 1 is going (to file)
<schnuffle> Oins: git congfused as well the first time
<llutz> Oins: yours only works while nothing is written to stderr
<aristidesfl> or maybe it did..
<Dr_Willis> vasu:   ive seen others that have the reverse problem. Never seen a definitive 'fix' for it. The forums may have some help,
<aristidesfl> VOTE: vmware vs virtualbox
<Oins> ah ok, now it's clear... and thank you for the link, good explained there.
<jrib> !poll | aristidesfl
<ubottu> aristidesfl: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<vooze> I have a problem with my cable wired network.. here is my /etc/network/interfaces: http://pastebin.com/i8iiYQRt is there somthing wrong?? (it only have the 2 first lines in it) ?? please help :D
<aristidesfl> ahah
<schnuffle> vooze: this will only have the loopback divece active the commented section would activate your network card
<schnuffle> vooze: assuming eth0 is existing
<aroshlakshan> hey can any one tell me how to mount my NTFS partitions when ubuntu starts up
<nikitis> yes
<vooze> yeah schnuffle should the commented lines be first or after the uncommented? or is there no diffrence
<Younder> schnuffle, which is almost certainly has
<schnuffle> aroshlakshan: add an entry in /etc/fstab
<aroshlakshan> hows that?? i'm a total newbie..
<schnuffle> Younder: virtualization tends to change mac address which leads to changing devices
<jrib> !ntfs | aroshlakshan
<ubottu> aroshlakshan: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<byFSMHAN> merabayın sik kafalı nonoşlar :)
<schnuffle> aroshlakshan: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindowsfstab
<aroshlakshan> opened the file. what should i add
<abem> Hello, anyone has an idea how to install the drivers for samsung scx 4623
<induz> why some websites are getting scrambled on FireFox
<induz> is there any version of IE for ubuntu?
<schnuffle> induz: no ie for linux
<arand> induz: No, you could try chromium or opera if you prefer.
<schnuffle> induz: link for the scambled page?
<nikitis> aroshlakshan, type sudo blkid  and write down the UUID of the NTFS Drive.  Then in /etc/fstab enter in this           UUID=453RE3#$543  /home/path/to/mount/to      ntfs    defaults  0  0
<induz> when i open Hindi websites
<Rico> induz:try wine if u need to work with i
<nikitis> aroshlakshan, with UUID being the one for your drive.
<induz> I have wine
<aroshlakshan> i cant understand whts in this page. it's too complicated
<induz> i tried to install IE on wine but failed
<aroshlakshan> please help me guys
<nikitis> aroshlakshan, read my instructions
<Rico> induz:u can use firefox instead
<schnuffle> aroshlakshan: you got all the infos at least twice in here see nikitis comment
<Rico> induz:or chromium for translaion
<induz> aroshlakshan, what r u trying to do?
<induz> Rico, i am using FF now
<nikitis> induz, don't worry about him.  it's been explained as clearly as it can be
<induz> but few websites look scarambled
<vooze> schnuffle, i just uncommented the other files, and restarted /etc/network/interfaces but my wired network still not working :(
<aroshlakshan> i wanna mount my NTFS partitions automatically when ubuntu starts
<ali__> hello guys does anyone knows Corel R.A.V.E. software?
<jrib> aroshlakshan: read the link ubottu gave you; don't use a pass number of 0 like nikitis suggests
<schnuffle> vooze: you restarted with sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<jrib> aroshlakshan: if you don't click and read links, you can't be helped.
<induz> aroshlakshan, u have to look into file properties behaviour]
<nikitis> jrib, not?
<vooze> schnuffle,  yes
<Rico> aroshlakshan, :fix ur fstab to do i or try ntfs-config
<induz> is safari on Linux
<induz> i mean Ubuntu?
<schnuffle> vooze: what tells you sudo ifconfig
<Eua> Using the live usb, how to copy files to USB flash memory？？
<aroshlakshan> its too complicated man. i just got PySDM. will it do the trick
<jrib> nikitis: my mistake, I misremembered about the pass no.  You are correct.
<schnuffle> abem: Linux driver: http://www.samsung.de/de/Privatkunden/Buero/DruckerMFP/LaserMFP/scx4623fn/SCX-4623FNXEC/detail.aspx?atab=support&aguid=68065677-8fab-4287-85ed-ec921920db89&dl=driver
<bazhang> Eua, is is persistent?
<YankDownUnder> induz, There are ways of installing Internet Explorer and Safari on Ubuntu using PlayOnLinux or WINE.
<roffman> hi
<induz> I have wine YankDownUnder
<vooze> schnuffle, : http://pastebin.com/E9w8gZXs
<ali__> Is there any corel r.a.v.e. alternative on ubuntu?
<nikitis> Why safari?
<nikitis> unless your doing a mac skin
<Pici> ali__: What does that software do?
<bazhang> !equivalents > ali__
<YankDownUnder> induz, I'd highly suggest reading up on it prior to doing it.
<ubottu> ali__, please see my private message
<ali__> ok
<induz> YankDownUnder,  i tried IE8 on wine it failed big time
<ali__> ubottu thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<YankDownUnder> induz, Again, have you read up on installing software in WINE or how to install IE under linux?
<ali__> and bazhang as well
<nikitis> I've tried IE 6,7,8, all of which graphically fail, and crash a lot
<Eua> how to copy files to USB flash memory？？
<bazhang> Eua, did you make it persistent?
<ali__> Corel R.a.v.e. does makes simple animations
<roffman> good morning, someone working with nagios?
<Eua> i use linux Mint from live usb
<bazhang> Eua, then check linuxmint support
<vooze> schnuffle,  you see any errors?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Eua
<ubottu> Eua: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<aroshlakshan> can i automount my NTFS partitions with PySDM??
<schnuffle> vooze: open networkmanager applet choose the etho:avah and delete everything starting from the colon so delete :avah
<nikitis> Question for experts.  How can I fix X from bringing up a context menu on right click press when it is supposed to wait for right click release to pop up?
<Pici> roffman: If you're having trouble installing Nagios, we may be able to help, otherwise #nagios is probably your best bet for support.
<Eua> I have only one USB, I want to copy files into it
<bazhang> Eua, mint is not supported here
<cool> !Wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<schnuffle> vooze: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522427
<Eua> ok ..
<aroshlakshan> please can somebody tell me can i automount my NTFS partitions with PySDM??
<cool> Hey, I wanted to buy new hardware. Wanted to know if its support on Ubuntu 10.04LTS? http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=isOooTjt0bJAfNzB
<BluesKaj> aroshlakshan, whynot just use nautilus/places?
<lduros> is there a command line alternative to sftp? I'm used to using ncftp which is great, bookmarks a site etc, but the sftp command line doesn't do all that
<lduros> thanks
<roffman> I use nagios but I would like to know if anyone has any idea how to monitor a raid array using nagios
<arand> aroshlakshan: yes
<Pici> roffman: Then I'd suggest asking in Nagio's support channel: #nagios
<aroshlakshan> hows that bluekaj??
<rigved> hi everyone...i want to install debian on a pc using netboot. here, after the bootloader on the pc has loaded, i want it to load the installation image from a dhcp server, which will be on my ubuntu laptop. can anyone tell me how to do this? or can anyone tell me if such a thing is documented somewhere on the debian manual?
<cool> rigved: goto #debian
<bazhang> rigved, ask in #debian ?
<Oer> cool check the hardware list, just released > http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<schnuffle> aroshlakshan: another time: 1. open a terminal, 2. enter: sudo vi /etc/fstab, 3. add a line: /dev/<yourntfspartition>  /mountpoint ntfs  defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007 0 0
<bazhang> Linux Kernel 2.6.29 (Support Ubuntu 2.6 only) cool
<roffman> Pici Thanks
<milamber> rigved: http://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst
<cool> bazhang: Ubuntu 2.6? I run 10.4LTS. Will it work?
<surial> Huh, how do you escape a ! in a string in bash? Just a ! does a history search, but \! includes the backslash in the string. D'oh.
<cool> Oer: Thanks
<rigved> cool, bazhang: well, i just wanted to know how to set up the dhcp server to serve this request and how to configure tftpd to send the installation image to the pc
<bazhang> cool, lucid uses 2.6.32.28.32
<milamber> surial: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_03_03.html
<aroshlakshan> k think i got it
<rigved> milamber: that will install everything from the internet, not from an already downloaded image on my laptop
<aroshlakshan> thanks guys
<aroshlakshan> keep up the good work
<cool> bazhang: Then should would work. Thanks
<surial> milamber: This page is wrong.
<surial> milamber: It contains an example that does not work.
<cool> Oer: Looks like its supported. http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/model/pci:0781:1814-NETWORK Thanks again
<surial> milamber: echo "I'd say: \"Go for it!\"" <-- the result according to that page is 'I'd say: "Go for it!"'. That's not what hapepns. what happens is the usual: event not found.
<milamber> surial: did you try the single quotes?
<Oer> cool, have fun :-)
<erUSUL> surial: disable history expansion
<surial> milamber: That would work, except I need variable substitution eearlier in the string. Can I concat a double-quoted string adn a single-quoted string?
<snapp> hi
<snapp> i have a question
<Geniuso> Can anyone tell me where I can find ~/.wine folder ????
<erUSUL> Geniuso: ~/.wine is the whole path. ~ expands to your home folder
<milamber> rigved: tftp net booting is not what you are looking for?
<ljsoftnet> Geniuso: its on your home folder, dont forget to click on "View Hidden Files" in nautilus
<erUSUL> Geniuso: so $HOME/,wine , ~/.wine and /home/yourusername/.wine are the same thing
<milamber> surial: should be able to
<erUSUL> $HOME/.wine*
<snapp> i want create LVM but the space must be to the initial disk or it can also when the already present system?
<Skeeter-> Good Morning everyone. I would like to remove completly my debian and install ubuntu. My only concern is my RAID6, if i copy the fstab over will that be enough or i need some more other config files
<erUSUL> Skeeter-: /etc/mdadm/ folder comes to mind
<Skeeter-> erUSUL: ya, sry mdadm configs 4 sure.
<erUSUL> surial: if you haven't figured it yet... disable history expansion --> set +o histexpand
<rigved> milamber: yes. but the netboot image of debian is a just a bootloader which is loaded via tftp. after that, the remaining installation is carried from the internet. what i want is the pc to load an installation image from my ubuntu laptop
<surial> erUSUL: Right. I was trying to avoid futzing about with that.
<erUSUL> surial: i have it in my bashrc as i find it useless
<surial> I actually like it.
<Geniuso> erUSUL: I cant see wine folder how to unhide this folder ?
<erUSUL> Geniuso: crtl + h in nautilus window
<surial> I'd have to start a subshell and disable it there so as not to mess with the shell itself. I guess that's whate it takes to escape a #%(*@#$(*#@ exclamation mark. Urgh. I might just rewrite this in a real programming language.
<erUSUL> surial: should not affect in a script; only in interactive shell afaik
<surial> erUSUL: huh?
<surial> erUSUL: If I put echo "hello!" in a script, it'll fail.
<Geniuso> erUSUL: tnx i see now this
<jrib> surial: use single quotes, not double
<surial> erUSUL: I could put shopt in there, but if this script is sourced or whatnot, won't that cause the setopt to stick around for whomever invoked it? Which is what I'm trying to avoid.
<surial> jrib: I'm simplifying the question. My actual use case includes variable expansion and thus cannot use single quotes.
<jrib> surial: I don't understand how that would matter.
<surial> jrib: echo '$bar!' will just print $bar! - it won't expand the bar variable.
<jrib> surial: foo=bar; echo "$foo"'!'
<surial> Oh that works?
<surial> hold on.
<milamber> rigved: http://www.debian.org/releases/etch/i386/ch04s06.html.en   i am sorry, but i am not sure how this is not what you want. you can set up a local machine with an image (DHCP) and tell the computer to install that image.
<surial> Well, colour me green and call me a parakeet. That was in hindsight logical. Thanks!
<jrib> surial: yeah, that's how you concatenate strings in bash
<rigved> milamber: yes that's exactly what i wanted. thanks anyways for your help! :)
<jrib> parakeet: anyway, I'm off, bye!
<vasu> I have installed ubuntu..Sound is coming in only headset but not in laptap speakers why? please help me..
<adarc> hey folks (and sorry for my bad english) .. how can i apply to a specific user, that he gets always gnome (safe mode) instead of gnome (without safe mode) :O
<adarc> i changed to safe mode in the boddom line of the login screen, but i need to change that every time the computer starts ...
<adarc> why is ubuntu not saving my setting? :(
<majidd> hi, What lines should I add to sources.list file in order to have gcc-2.X packages in my synaptic ?
<majidd> hi, What lines should I add to sources.list file in order to have gcc-2.X packages in my synaptic ?
<goltoof> hai gais
<djhenning> hi
<djhenning> whats up=
<djhenning> ?=
<goltoof> any of you know how to go about making a rotating wallpaper?
<djhenning> hello my dears
<goltoof> like in the background preferences, there's a space wallpaper with a "play" icon that rotates through some picture
<goltoof> s
<bc81> i'm using wine to run a windows software, but it only works if i do "metacity --replace" first. question: is there a way to force compiz to behave properly with this software?
<Aufwind> A question fom a noob. :-) I am working under Windows 7 (restriction by work). Is it possible to install a linux (without gui) so I can have the beautiful all the power available which linux has? It would be great if I could access the windows folder hierarchy and if it would use the internet "windows" (respecting vpn and so on... Is thi spossible?
<compdoc> you can install vmware and run linux in that
<llutz> Aufwind: http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/
<compdoc> but its not like its going to work with win7
<compdoc> you can run commands, etc
<Aufwind> compdoc: I'll have a look at it thank you!!
<SystemTyrant> I have a NAS unit I want to copy files to from my ubuntu 10.04 server. I can access the share from cifs or nfs, but I'm not sure how to do it from the ubuntu command line. Can someone tell me how or point me to some docs?
<bc81> Aufwind: also, Cygwin http://www.cygwin.com/
<Aufwind> bc81: Thanks, I consider that too. :)
<llutz> SystemTyrant:sudo mount -t nfs -o rw,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,sec=sys <nas>:/share /mountpoint
<Geniuso> ~$ wine regedit adobe.reg  My file is on desktop what I need to add ?
<slipkid08> hey guys
<aruiz> anybody having issues with python2.7-minimal while upgrading from an up-to-date maverick?
<slipkid08> anyone know of any good FPS ports for Ubuntu?
<bc81> Geniuso: you want to import the reg file?
<Geniuso> bc81: yes
<squig> any one know why ubuntu doesnt get a hostname automatically set from dhcp like other clients?
<Taksas027> why i get this error while installing chrome http://img508.imageshack.us/i/screenshotgdebigtk.png/
<bc81> Geniuso: open regedit, and go to "Registry >> Import Registry File..."  browse for it
<erUSUL> !games | slipkid08
<ubottu> slipkid08: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<slipkid08> Well, i've been through that list. I was just wondering if anyone had ported anything good over
<Geniuso> bc81: how to open regedit ?
<slipkid08> Geniuso, are you talking about on Windows?
<bc81> Geniuso: "wine regedit"
<Geniuso> ok
<slipkid08> ohhh I see
<slipkid08> Has anyone tried to port over any FPS games from windows that worked with Wine?
<erUSUL> !appdb | slipkid08
<ubottu> slipkid08: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Geniuso> b81: tnx
<bc81> welcome
<rsh> slipkid08, is it possible to get blutooth working if  i reinstall bluez
<slipkid08> oh I see okay
<tiptop> hello ubuntu, I am here to ask for help in installing packages such as libuniconf4.6 and wvdial
<slipkid08> I have no idea, I don't mess with bluetooth
<slipkid08> I've found it too unstable
<tiptop> libuniconf etc are packages that are dependencies for wvdial
<slipkid08> What are you trying to do with the bluetooth?
<tiptop> I have downloaded them and need to install them offline
<ilea> hi all
<bc81> Taksas027: did you try reinstalling it?
<tiptop> is there a specific directory on to which these packages need to be unpacked?
<schnuffle> tiptop: sudo dpkg -i packagename
<rsh> slipkid08, want 2 connect to dun and browse phone
<tiptop> schnuffle thanks
<slipkid08> do you have an iphone?
<Taksas027> bc81, no i was just instaling and i get it, but i can use chrome, so idk maybe something is wrong
<schnuffle> tiptop: any reason why you don't use the repository
<rsh> samsung
<slipkid08> oh I was going to say
<slipkid08> lol
<tiptop> schnuffle do i have to be in any specific directory? the reason why i dont use the repository is because I am still offline, installing this to get online
<bc81> Taksas027: if it works, i wouldn't worry.  but you could always try reinstalling
<slipkid08> the iOS on the iPhone made it purposely able to connect, but you can't browse the files
<slipkid08> okay hang on lemme check on that real quick for you
<schnuffle> tiptop: no you need to be in the directory where your package is located or you give the path to it
<Taksas027> bc81, i dont know how to uninstall
<slipkid08> rsh: PM me your computer info, like make, model, etc
<tiptop> schnuffle i am in Downloads and from here I simple say dpkg -i pkgname?
<tiptop> sudo dpkg -i
<schnuffle> tiptop: yes, but use sudo dpkg -i , you need root permissions to install
<slipkid08> rsh you could try using Blueman
<tiptop> schnuffle thanks, will do this
<rsh> skipkid08, i m fairly new to irc . how 2 pm , yes blueman doesn't help ider.
<slipkid08> maybe it's a problem with your device?
<ilea> hi all
<slipkid08> is your device able to connect to other bluetooth things (i.e. car, headphones, etc)?
<biassoni> hi, I am using ubuntu 10.04 on Dell XPS M1530, my battery is almost discherge, cut if I connect the power it tells, "fully charged" instead of "recharging", may anyone help me?
<rsh> slipkid08, no it works on winxp
<ilea> can someone help me install video driver?
<slipkid08> ok let me help you out
<slipkid08> and to pm
<slipkid08> right click on my name and hit the 'query' button
<LeGambitteur> have a good day guys
<Lachance> You as well, LeGambitteur
<slipkid08> later gamb
<LeGambitteur> ;)
<slipkid08> rsh what computer do you have?
<rsh> slipkid08, p4 1.8ghz ,512ram
<rsh> with ubuntu hardy
<slipkid08> no I mean brand, model, etc
<Lachance> rsh: Hardy is not longer supported
<rsh> no its assembled
<slipkid08> oh okay
<slipkid08> brb
<Jeruvy> Lachance: rsh, yes it is.
<slipkid08> burn
<slipkid08> lol
<rsh> Lachance, what should i do then ? the soule reson i swithed to linux is that i woint be asked for upgradin and i m getting same replies here
<slipkid08> sorry, I had to
<slipkid08> hang on rsh
<slipkid08> don't get all hasty
<slipkid08> all we need to do is figure out what's going on
<majidd> hi, how can I install gcc 2.9???
<sipior> majidd: call an archeologist?
<majidd> sipior: well, I need it to compile simplescalar
<majidd> sipior: It's a computer hardware simulator
<sipior> majidd: you're sure it doesn't build under gcc4?
<Taksas027> bc81, i know why that happened, didnt save install pack on cd just opened it, so foudn where to uninstall and installed again :)
<majidd> sipior: yes, I've been struggling for two days
<slipkid08> okay
<slipkid08> rsh
<rsh> yes
<majidd> sipior: what repository should I use?
<sipior> majidd: perhaps you should contact the folks who wrote the software.
<Arch__> gcc 2...
<Arch__> go to haiku
<Arch__> o.o
<slipkid08> I've found this article on how to enable a BT keyboard and Mouse http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<majidd> sipior: ok, tnx
<slipkid08> it might help you set up a BTStack to handle your Samsung
<pol> good morning can some one help me? I have an aplication from work, it is a .exe. How can I set up exe files? in ubunto notebook. PS I have already wine intall
<sipior> majidd: you can always build gcc 2.9 from source. that could be fun.
<eXpLoD> isn't the terminal actually a bash shell?
<ActionParsnip> pol: right click the file, mark it as executable in the properties of the file, then open it with wine
<slipkid08> and yes, try reinstalling bluez
<majidd> sipior: I have tried, but I get errors
<developerhealey> is there any Calendar servers that work well on UBUNTU for  smart phones like iphones/blackberry etc  and windows standalone apps... i need a point in the right direction  i tried googling it...
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: the default is bash, you can use any shell you desire
<schnuffle> majidd: debian woody uses gcc 2.95, I still have a machine runing just for that prupose
<rumpe1> majidd, why not use another hardware simulator?
<tiptop> schunffle installed four packages, one more is a tar.gz package, dpkg -i does not work
<majidd> rumpe1: it must be simplescalar-arm
<slipkid08> rsh
<slipkid08> look up
<eXpLoD> so that means i can use a python shell as defualt in the terminal for instance?
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: you define the users shell in /etc/passwd   you can use dash if you desire (for example)
<majidd> schnuffle, do you know the name of repositories it uses?
<rsh> yes i m doing it.
<deivison> uhuuuuuhuuuuhuuuhuu
<schnuffle> tiptop: tar.gz is certainly a source code package, the normal way to install is: unpack, enter directory, read README, ./configure, make, make install
<slipkid08> ok
<deivison> www.orkut.com
<majidd> schnuffle, maybe I could add them to my sources.list and install it by synaptic
<slipkid08> rsh: You might have to build your own BT stack to handle it
<deivison> Meeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggoooooooooooooooooooo
<gpc> deivison: please don't do that
<schnuffle> majidd: repositories are gone
<majidd> schnuffle: pardon?
<slipkid08> and in that case, someone of a strong BT/Linux background might be of more assistance to you, I am just kinda pointing you in the direction
<rsh> slipkid08, how do i bulid it
<deivison> Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnggooooooooooooooooooooo
<majidd> schnuffle: what do you mean?
<slipkid08> Okay
<slipkid08> lol
<deivison> Uma Vez Flamengo
<deivison> Sempre Flamengo
<sipior> deivison: that's nice. go away.
<deivison> Flamengo Sempre eu hei de ser
<schnuffle> majidd: the repositories don't exist anymore, just looking for a mirror
<deivison> é o meu maior prazer
<slipkid08> rsh: find someone on here that has a strong BT background and they might be able to help you, or you can Google "building a bluetooth stack Ubuntu Hardy"
<gpc> !pt > deivison
<ubottu> deivison, please see my private message
<slipkid08> it will take a while, and it is kind of a pain in the ass, but it's worth it in the end
<majidd> schnuffle: I have repostories on my ubuntu 10.04 the newest version
<majidd> schnuffle: I am sure they still exist
<schnuffle> majidd: http://archive.debian.org/debian-archive/debian/dists/
<slipkid08> rsh: I would also consider upgrading to Ubuntu 10.10 :)
<rsh> slipkid08, thanx. for ur extendd help
<slipkid08> some of those problems may have been solved in 10.10
<ActionParsnip> schnuffle: don't mix debian repos with ubuntu
<rsh> slipkid08, i can't i have 512 ram ddr1
<slipkid08> Yeah, no problem :)
<ubuspire> hi all, is there an easy way to join an opendirectory (os x) domain using ubuntu 10.10 for login credentials etc?
<slipkid08> oh right...sorry about that
<slipkid08> forgot
<schnuffle> ActionParsnip: I don't majidd asked for it
<slipkid08> rsh: is your installation on a box or a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> schnuffle: you should advise its a bad idea
<schnuffle> ActionParsnip: okay
<ActionParsnip> rsh: why is ram a factor in upgrading to maverick/
<majidd> schnuffle: tnx, man
<rsh> slipkid08, i tried compiling bluez utils and it gives errror. its box
<sipior> ubuspire: open directory is just ldap, right?
<tiptop> schnuffle the readme talks about two more dependencies, need to find and install them first, and then , it simply says that "by default wvdial will install in usr local bin
<majidd> schnuffle: can I Use them in ubuntu?
<ubuspire> sipior, yes.
<Lint01> why the hell my gtk2 library is in English?
<slipkid08> rsh: ActionParsnip has a good point
<tiptop> schnuffle it says "to build and install, make, make install.  Nothing more
<Nevstah> hey guys, is this the right place to ask about dhcp3-server config?
<rsh> ActionParsnip, i live in a place where there r no venders
<schnuffle> majidd: not if you don't really know what you are doing
<ActionParsnip> rsh: later versions don't eat more resources like Windows does
<sipior> ubuspire: install the openldap tools, and you should be good to go.
<majidd> schnuffle: ok, I'll look for it more on google
<slipkid08> rsh: what he is getting at, is that 10.10 is not a resource hog
<schnuffle> majidd: you could grab the sosurces and try to compile them
<majidd> schnuffle: uhum, got it
<slipkid08> rsh: I would recommend an upgrade ASAP
<slipkid08> :)
<ubuspire> sipior, ok. was hoping for guis and such. but thanks. I'll modify pam.* appropriately myself.
<schnuffle> majidd: you could setup a vm and install woody in it, that's what I did
<rsh> ActionParsnip, canonical shipped me 5 cds only 2 workd , ibex 2 fails to boot on my pc
<MonkeyDust> hi, what's the exact channel name for ubuntu networks?
<AbhijiT> MonkeyDust, ask here
<MonkeyDust> it's not for me
<MonkeyDust> moment
<ActionParsnip> rsh: did you check the CDs for defects to see if they were ok?
<sipior> ubuspire: check out LUMA if you require a gui. also, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<ubuspire> sipior, thanks for the pointers.
<rsh> ActionParsnip, yes, they r fine but they dont work. and not sure if lucid will work. and how they will never suppply me one
<deuterium> hi, did anybody succeed to "pip install reportlab" on ubuntu 10.10? i get gcc compilation errors. the package python-reportlab that can be installed using apt works however.
<ActionParsnip> rsh: what happened when you tried them?
<Nevstah> if i set host information (eg fixed-address) in a dhcp subnet, why would this not be sent to the clients routing table?
<rsh> ActionParsnip, i had 128ram when dey failed. i upgradd to 256 and then 512. and still only 2 works. and i donlt think its reasonabl upgrade 7 year old pc anymore
<ActionParsnip> Nevstah: transmitted packets on the port would make the router (I'm guessing home grade) learn what port/mac address/IP the system is on
<ActionParsnip> rsh: could try Lubuntu,it's light and fast :)
<slipkid08> rsh: are you kidding me? they make 2GB sticks now, if you have 2 slots, that's 4GB...I can get them from any computer store
<slipkid08> rsh: just FYI
<needlez> anyone able to help with this script?? http://pastie.org/1562948
<BluesKaj> slipkid08, a 7trld mobo might not see all that ram
<Lint01> lubuntu is unusable
<BluesKaj> 7yrd old
<iceroot_> slipkid08: FYI: not every board can handle 2GB modules
<g_0_0> slipkid08, not every computer will support 2GB chips !!!
<slipkid08> oh I guess you are right
<slipkid08> hell even two 512 would be sufficient
<Nevstah> ActionParsnip: what i'm trying to achieve is route most traffic to 1 gateway, but certain IPs to a seperate gateway, would that not work?
<lolcat> I just added 2GB ram to my laptop, and it works fine
<slipkid08> I keep forgetting that certain older comps don't handle larger RAM sets
<rumpe1> needlez, which shell? whats the problem?
<slipkid08> I'm just trying to give rsh some hints or help in any way I can
<rsh> slipkid08, i m sorry , ur right probbly but i told u win xp came with my pc and its messed up and i don't have legal copy. i swithced to linux to make it good .
<eltora49> folks .. what is the maximum ram for recent HQ running Ubuntu 9.04?
<BluesKaj> rsh , my friend run kubuntu/kde desktop on 512 ram , it's not lightning fast but it's very usable if you keep open apps to a miniumum
<ActionParsnip> Nevstah: you can use the route command to setup manual routes
<slipkid08> Well, that is definately a better switch
<BluesKaj> err runs
<needlez> the problem is that upon request of getting a new ip address, it forces me to relog in my SSID information, or account information for like JITA which is the security here.
<Nevstah> ActionParsnip: yes, i've done that, which is fine, but i'd like to do it via dhcp for all PCs on the network if possible
<ActionParsnip> Nevstah: then you will need to configure the central device
<MiteshShah> how to limit cpu uses per user
<Lint01> why the hell my gtk2 library is in English?
<rumpe1> needlez, via router?
<needlez> rumpe1: its for bash, and the problem is that I have to re put in my SSID password and information.
<Nevstah> ActionParsnip: central device?
<needlez> rumpe1: not sure, its a school router here
<ActionParsnip> Nevstah: the thing they all connect to
<needlez> rumpe1: at my house its a netgear router
<greg3000> Hi everyone!   I've used Fedora for years, and when I changed over to Ubuntu I really missed the Fedora VNC package because of the options to change color depth within the VNC window.  And when I use ubuntu's vnc to connect to a non-local server, the speed is frustratingly difficult to work with.  Anyone solved this issue by using some custom VNC client?
<Nevstah> ActionParsnip: they are all connected to a switch, including the dhcp-server
<sipior> Lint01: i imagine you've set your system internationalisation settings appropriately?
<arand> eltora49: maximum? without pae, ~3.2, with pae or 64bit 64G and above 200TB respectively
<ActionParsnip> Nevstah: then you can put stuff in the dhcp data
<needlez> rumpe1: im guessing the school is using a CISCO or linksys router
<rumpe1> needlez, and whats the problem with the script?
<lolcat> Linksys *pukes*
<compdoc> greg3000, youre using the tigervnc server?
<Lint01> sipior, yes, everything is localized except gtk stock controls
<xro> Hi, i have a basic question.... i try to send a mail with bsmtp.... but i can't... what is wrong? "/usr/lib/bacula/bsmtp -h root@localhost -f bacula -h mail.mydomain:25 myname@mydomain.ch" where should i write the text and how send it?
<greg3000> compdoc: checking
<heyguise> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<paris> Hi folks! What do I have to install to be able to do Python?
<needlez> rumpe1: i need to add something so that I don't have to retype my SSID and password for my network everytime after the mac gets reset
<serialized> ubuntu should have python pre installed
<greg3000> compdoc: next time I test a connection, I'll try xtightvncviewer instead of vnc
<Nevstah> ActionParsnip: i tried that with option routers for the specificed host in dhcpd.conf - is that wrong
<serialized> just run using the terminal
<greg3000> compdoc: maybe that'll do it?
<BiPolah> Paris: The python framework and a text editor to write it.
<rumpe1> needlez, wpa? ... hm... perhaps you should use /etc/network/interfaces + wpa_supplicant instead of network-manager...
<BiPolah> Paris: sudo apt-get install python2.6, and then the same for bluefish/eclipse/whatever IDE you want to use. You can use gedit if you want, but IDEs like bluefish and Eclipse have syntax highlighting
<sipior> Lint01: how/where exactly did you set the localisation?
<BiPolah> Paris: sorry, just make that "python"
<eltora49> arand : thanks
<ActionParsnip> Nevstah: never had to do it personally
<marh> ciao
<Nevstah> ActionParsnip: okies :)
<marh> list
<paris> So BiPolah! OK!
<arand> !pae | eltora49
<ubottu> eltora49: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<compdoc> greg3000, I think vnc4server is the best
<greg3000> compdoc: thanks I'll try that one
<eXpLoD> is the ubuntu source anywhere?the kernel source i mean
<Lint01> sipior, via $LANG and $LANGUAGE
<ilea> what can i do when i get the masage dependency not satisfiable ?
<compdoc> I use ultravnc client
<sipior> Lint01: in /etc/environment, or?
<slipkid08> does anyone know if there are GDM themes on Maverick?
<ActionParsnip> ilea: can you pastebin the message please
<greg3000> compdoc: thank you
<rumpe1> eXpLoD, apt-get install linux-source
<epoxy> hello.. can anyone else build openswan-modules-source ?  getting build errors.
<ActionParsnip> slipkid08: i know you can change the wallpaper and login box theme
<ilea> i could but it i instaled ubuntu in my language
<ilea> in romanian
<sipior> Lint01: also, have you set anything in the gnome language configuration panel?
<epoxy> (2.6.35-26-generic)
<ActionParsnip> epoxy: are there any PPAs? or are you after specific build options?
<tiptop> schnuffle found wvdial in the 10.04 cd and installed it but have some config problems
<ilea> i can change to english for that
<Lint01> sipior of course
<slipkid08> ActionParsnip: that's all I really want
<compdoc> greg3000, vnc4server has a program named vncconfig that you run to enable clipboard xfers
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | slipkid08
<ubottu> slipkid08: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<epoxy> ActionParsnip, nope..just want it to install the ipsec module it needs.
<ActionParsnip> slipkid08: someone my have made it
<sipior> Lint01: so when i asked where you set the localisation...
<slipkid08> ty
<brisse> kikoo
<BiPolah> What version of the linux kernel does 11.04 run?
<ilea> brb have to restart
<Lint01> ilea, try LANG=C sudo apt-get ...
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image natty
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.3.17 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<ActionParsnip> !natty | BiPolah
<ubottu> BiPolah: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<rumpe1> BiPolah, uname -r
<rumpe1> BiPolah, oh.. err... sorry ^^
<tiptop2> schnuffle can i bother you a little more?
<brisse> comment on install sans cd rom ni diskette
<BiPolah> Rumpe1: I'm running 10.10, which is 2.6.35, I just wondered what later version 11.04 used.
<needlez> rumpe1: ive tried to use wpa_supplicant and it doesn't work for some reason
<epoxy> ActionParsnip, won't build on 2.6.35 .. tried on multiple boxes.
<michelk> Where do I get help if do-release-update fails?
<g_0_0> brisse, avec une clé usb
<g_0_0> !fr | brisse
<ubottu> brisse: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<brisse> ok merci
<g_0_0> brisse, de rien
<sdubois> would it be bad to upgrade to kernel 2.6.37-rc3 (the natty alpha kernel) on a 10.10 system?
<r\wWorld> yeah
<rumpe1> sdubois, yes
<tiptop2> with a long user list, is there an irc command to find if a certain user is here?
<slipkid08> Is there any way to just browse packages
<arand> sdubois: It can be done, but regard it as a temporary and unstable solution.
<sdubois> rumpe1: there's also 2.6.37-rc1-maverick, would that be safe? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.37-rc1-maverick/
<ilea> get this masage when i try to install
<sdubois> or, safer
<ilea> Eroare: Dependenţa nu poate fi satisfăcuta: libstdc++5
<ilea> error dependency can not be satisfied
<rumpe1> sdubois, i would at first ask, if this is really, really necessary... and if so, perhaps trying 11.04 would be a smarter idea
<needlez> ilea: it means that you need to download the dependecy for the package first
<rapture> Is there any way to fix permissions system-wide?
<lolcat> 11.04 is done?
<rumpe1> lolcat, no... but there are testversions out
<lolcat> rapture: chmod -R 777 /
<rapture> lol
<ilea> but the dependency in not listed so that i can make it
<arand> sdubois: You can install those, yes, but again, regard them as a temporari solution, they are meant to check if bugs/features are fixed on later kernels.
<rumpe1> lolcat, lol ^^
<ilea> i tried to run tv maxe
<ActionParsnip> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<sdubois> alright, thanks
<ActionParsnip> lolcat: please don't advise that to users
<rapture> through a hilarious series of events involving dying hard disks and rsync I've got a system that runs but has lots of broken permissions
<r\wWorld> thats just as bad rming you're system
<lolcat> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I have used it on most of my webservers on most of the folders
<r\wWorld> o.O
<rapture> I've set my ~ to 0777
<rumpe1> rapture, then save the necessary config-files/user-profiles and reinstall a new one
<wolfric> what would be a good pdf viewer that supports bookmarks
<foxjaz> why does my ubuntu lock up?
<LinuxNoob> hello all.. how is this great....valentines day going :(
<System_Default_0> wolfric: Did you try the Ubuntu default viewer?
<ActionParsnip> lolcat: its not advised, not secure at all and not smart. If you want to make a really unsecure system, fine. Just don't tell users to do dumb stuff like that
<rapture> rumpel, I'm considering it, but to be quite honest, I've spent so long getting MythTV to work that it seems a little depressing to start over
<LinuxNoob> foxjaz, explain more in depth
<LinuxNoob> maybe i can help you then
<wolfric> System_Default_0: yes...
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: could install acroread from adobe..
<foxjaz> it brings up the unlock screen when I close it and it just locks.
<needlez> rumpe1: any idea why i can't use wpa_supplicant it just won't connect its like the psk key is wrong but I know its correct.
<System_Default_0> wolfric: OK.
<HanHeld> Hi. I want to use a text-based mail client with google's pop servers. would 'mail' be able to do that reasonably? I want to set up an automated email from a remote machine to my home machine on restart.
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: that's closed source though isn't it?
<rumpe1> rapture, then perhaps you should rethink about your backup-strategies :>
<LinuxNoob> anyone else getting alot of crashed adobe flash after the new plugin for firefox?
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: yes
<foxjaz> no response keyboard , mouse nothing
<ActionParsnip> !pdf | wolfric
<ubottu> wolfric: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<evilsushi> I am trying to make my irssi boot when my laptop starts, could I do this through rc.local?
<rapture> rumpel - perhaps when I can afford enough hard disks/BR burners to have one
<Nisstyre> happy Singles Awareness Day #ubuntu
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: and with the amount of vulnerabilities these days... i'm not too positive about using it
<LinuxNoob> nisstyre you too :(
<rapture> as a student I'm afraid I do not have the cash to back up 2+TB on a regular basis
<sipior> HanHeld: you might consider looking at "mutt", which is rather nicer
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: there are vulnerabilities in many softwares
<foxjaz> LinuxNoob: why would a noob be able to help, or is that sarcasm?
<rumpe1> rapture, just for system and profiles you probably only need a few GBs...
<LinuxNoob> actionparsnip: yes there is, thats what i want to get my job in eventually :)
<HanHeld> sipior ok, I can do that. That should work just fine with google's pop servers?
<rapture> I think I just need to learn the intricacies of rsync better
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: the amount of which is a large factor in what software i use though. Orrather the frequency and severity of the  vulnerabilities found
<needlez> rapture: couldn't you use umask to set permissions for all new files and such?? just wondering if that would help
<LinuxNoob> foxjax: im a noob at linux, throw a windows comp in front of me and its fixed :D
<rumpe1> rapture, depends on you
<rapture> what does umask do?
<foxjaz> LinuxNoob: did I say windows locks up, no I said linux locks up. Just locks up, no idea
<rapture> I preserved symlinks, I probably just messed up on something about permissions
<memoryleak> the only way i fix windows is reinstalling it :)
<sipior> HanHeld: ideally, you would use getmail or the like to grab the mail and inject it locally. imap is a much better option in general; does that not work for you?
<rapture> foxjaz, do you mean it's been on standby and then won't unlock?
<LinuxNoob> foxjaz: but, what is ur CPU, are u on a desktop? how old is the comp, about how long till it locks up
<LinuxNoob> i think i already know whats wrong, but i want more info
<foxjaz> LinuxNoob: could be the fatal errors on startup, but who knows. The install of unity wasn't perfect it seems.   (yes rapture that's it)  I have a 1015PEM netbook
<rapture> needlez, what does umask do?
<teddyb> im trying to follow this guide:  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/hacks/opensource/0596527209/i-0596527209-chp-1-sect-11.html but im getting stuck on the part that says "Check /etc/inetd.conf and make sure it has a line like this:" i dont seem to have /etc/inetd.conf on my ubuntu 10.10
<sipior> HanHeld: not sure if the ubuntu version of mutt has pop3 support compiled in, but it probably does.
<rapture> foxjaz, I used to have no end of trouble with suspend back in the day
<HanHeld> sipior I don't know how to use imap, and I'd rather not set up an extra server. ideally I'd just put something like 'ifconfig >mail -s reboot address han@gmail.com' or somehting.
<rapture> I think it was something to do with X not properly reinitialising on wake
<rapture> but I could be totally off
<HanHeld> sipior put that into cron or whatever so it runs on reboot
<sipior> HanHeld: well, you wouldn't be setting up an extra server; that's the point of making use of google's impa server.
<LinuxNoob> i still cant use sleep, hibernate or anything, locks up my screen and i cant do anything, i have to to a manual reboot
<foxjaz> rapture: what you do?  I don't know what's up with this thing. I would like to run a repair, although I did run the update sucessfully.
<foxjaz> LinuxNoob: yea I do the old hard reboot to get it back
<Starminn> Is there a way to have an audio player fetch the album information like it would on Window$? I'm using Banshee, but I think it's just that I don't know what thing I'm looking for so whatever it's called in Rhythmbox would likely do.
<HanHeld> sipior ok, I'll go read up on google's imap and see what I can figure out. Thanks. :)
<sipior> HanHeld: have fun :-)
<rapture> foxjaz, I stopped suspending.
<needlez> rapture: umask, allows you to set properties for new files and folders that you install or download automatically from what my teacher was explaining. you can give it any permissions like you would give chmod but the values are different numbers but have the same effects as far as rwx rwx rwx or rw rw  rw or whatever you set them for
<foxjaz> yea, if your hand hurts, don't bang it on the wall kinda thing
<rapture> given how fast a modern version of ubuntu boots, foxjaz, it's barely worth it
<LinuxNoob> foxjaz, how old is the netbook, and this problem only seems to happen in linux?
<ilea> anyone knows a good software for watching tv?
<LinuxNoob> ilea, from cable or internet?
<ilea> internet
<LinuxNoob> (this is ubuntu, but i wont yell)
<foxjaz> LinuxNoob: netbook brand new, just installed an ssd 65gig and it rocks
<rapture> Miro?
<ActionParsnip> ilea: tvtime
<paris_> it is me again! how to download youtube file?
<LinuxNoob> it say..torrent or hulu
<r\wWorld> ilea, myp2p.eu
<rapture> paris_ - which browser?
<LinuxNoob> right click download paris_:?
<ActionParsnip> paris_: use youtube-dl
<paris_> chrome
<BiPolah> paris_: You could find the absolute path of the video and use wget
<rapture> or use a website to do it
<rapture> I'd just google it
<AbhijiT> help
<AbhijiT> i cant ping
<AbhijiT> but i am connected
<AbhijiT> help
<rapture> needlez, hmm, that doesn't really help
<LinuxNoob> wait what
<FloodBot2> AbhijiT: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbhijiT> and then it says ping timje out and reconnected me
<ilea> i was asking only because i have tv maxe a software that enabels me to watch all tv chanels from my country
<davidgroves> ok since no one will help me in the #lubuntu channel, I am using lubuntu, can someone tell me how to get my trash can onto my desktop?
<ilea> :)
<ActionParsnip> AbhijiT: ease upon the enter key dude
<vish> AbhijiT: we hear ya!
<foxjaz> I need an app to find wifi on the train home. anyone know of one?
<LinuxNoob> that means ur not pinging, who are u trying to ping?
<BiPolah> foxjaz, regular wireless controller?
<needlez> rapture: ok, then I prolly misunderstood what you were trying to do
<ActionParsnip> AbhijiT: can you ping the default gateway ok (your router)
<LinuxNoob> and why
 * rapture shudders
<foxjaz> BiPolah: yea
<rapture> needlez, basically I've broken loads of permissions on my system
<ActionParsnip> AbhijiT: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<rapture> they're not necessarily set to 0777 or anything
<AbhijiT> ActionParsnip, now i can but before i cant. due to that it reconnected me. and this is second time happending. yesterday same thing.
<LinuxNoob> google?
<rapture> There doesn't seem to be much consistency, but it's broken all sorts of things
<ilea> if anyone wants i can post the page for that software and maybe someone can modify it to get their own country chanels
<BiPolah> Foxjaz: I mean just use nm-applet to connect.
<AbhijiT> ActionParsnip, 8.8.8.8 :No such nick/channe
<teddyb> guys any idea if im supposed to make inetd.conf myself or should it have been created when i installed tftpd-conf
<vish> AbhijiT: not on irc ;p
<LinuxNoob> 8.8.8.8 is google, ive thought about using them to port through. any thought on the idea?
<r\wWorld> davidgroves, symlink to it
<needlez> rapture: you could system wide reset them to just -rw or something with chmod i believe, not sure how though
<foxjaz> BiPolah: I will look for it, but the wifi connection changes as I go down the line.
<rapture> teddyb, sorry that I can't help you there
<Starminn> davidgroves: Create a launcher on the desktop?
<AbhijiT> vish, lol okay wait
<ilea> http://blog.ov1d1u.net/2010/11/tv-maxe.html
<Starminn> davidgroves: OR symlink it, that's better, yeah
<BiPolah> Foxjaz: Probably because it's losing signal from the previous one
<AbhijiT> ActionParsnip, yes i can ping 8.8.8.8
<teddyb> ok thanks rapture
<BiPolah> LinuxNoob: 8.8.8.8 is one of Google's DNS servers isn't it?
<ilea> here it is a briliant software made by a romanian to watch tv
<foxjaz> yea, that's why I am looking for an application that will keep finding and connecting to an open one
<teddyb> hopefully someone can
<davidgroves> starminn: what is symlink
<LinuxNoob> bipolah: yeah, i read that if u port through them ur internet speed will increase
<ilea> and with a plugin you can record chanels
<BiPolah> LinuxNoob: I'm not sure how that would work, unless the DNS servers you use normally are ridiculously overloaded.
<ActionParsnip> AbhijiT: then your DNS sucks. Run:    gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf       then delete all text and add:   nameserver 8.8.8.8    save the new file and close gedit and all browsers, then restart the browser
<rapture> teddyb, just wanted you to know you're not being ignored :)
<ilea> but you only get romanian chanels untill someone modify's it
<BiPolah> LinuxNoob: It wouldn't make your internet faster, it'd just be able to resolve IP addresses for you a bit quicker
<LinuxNoob> abhijiT: where do you live? are you on the computer that u are having problems with?
<rapture> davidgroves, it's like a shortcut
<BiPolah> Teddyb: What's your problem?
<BluesKaj> BiPolah, yes 8.8.8.8 is the primary google dns nameserver, the secondary is 8.8.4.4
<davidgroves> i do not know how to do that, i cant even find the trash can anywhere on my system
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNoob: it's google's public DNS service, Google has many services
<BiPolah> BluesKaj: Ah, I knew they had two. Thought it was 8.8.8.8 and 4.4.4.4
<foxjaz> when I try to connect to a wifi connection with a computer next to it, it locks up
<LinuxNoob> ahhh roger that
<foxjaz> this is replciable
<foxjaz> LinuxNoob: locks
<ActionParsnip> BiPolah: secondary is 8.8.4.4
<BiPolah> DavidGroves: right click on a a panel > Add to panel > Rubbish Bin
<teddyb> bipolah: im trying to follow this guide: http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/hacks/opensource/0596527209/i-0596527209-chp-1-sect-11.html but im getting stuck on the part that says "Check /etc/inetd.conf and make sure it has a line like this:" i dont seem to have /etc/inetd.conf on my ubuntu 10.10
<LinuxNoob> weird...
<vish> foxjaz: ask your questions all in one line so that others can follow easily
<rapture> shame it isn't 888444, like a posh laugh
<AbhijiT> LinuxNoob, yes
<LinuxNoob> vish: i was asking him more questons on top
<ActionParsnip> AbhijiT: does it now connect ok?
<foxjaz> vish: well I tried connecting to a wireless connection with a little computer icon next to it, and it locks my ubuntu
<rapture> davidgroves, well normally you can add one to the menu bars by right clicking and selecting "add to panel"
<LinuxNoob> abbhijiT: ive never had a problem with a network freezing up a comp
<rapture> the trash can, I mean
<BiPolah> Teddyb: It certainly exists, I'm looking at it right now. Are you sure the path is correct? Try Ctrl+H to show hidden files in case it's hidden for some reason
<r\wWorld> rapture, he said he's on lubuntu
<davidgroves> i found all of that but it lists no rubbish bin
<Starminn> davidgrove: Try this: Add a launcher on your desktop and point it to Trash:///
<davidgroves> never mind guys i see it!
<davidgroves> thanks for your help!
<rapture> r\wWorld, I'm not familiar with lubuntu
<AbhijiT> ActionParsnip, yes now ok
<Starminn> davidgroves: Awesome, happy canning
<teddyb> bipolah : ok ill try that
<davidgroves> starminn: haha thanks
<paris> I download youtube-dl, but it can not download youtube file because ERROR: format not available for video
<BiPolah> Paris: Which format?
<LinuxNoob> weird..
<LinuxNoob> i have no idea what youtube .exte is
<LinuxNoob> mp4? avi maybe
<rapture> MP4, FLV
<rapture> sometimes others, like webm (or whatever that format's extension is)
<DennisBagley> anyone : I have added a script to hourly cron ( /etc/cron.hourly/bup_wrap.sh chmod 700 shabang /bin/sh ) which calls a backup script ( /bup/bup.sh chmod 700, no shabang ) which contains some rsync stuff - but it does not run from cron - works ok on cli - any pointers ? or weirdness with anacron ( I normally use vixie-cron )
<LinuxNoob> oh yeah everyone,  dont care if this is OT, but..in 3 hours, i might start liking valentines day again
<paris> BiPolah! just youtube file, but I don't know which format is it.
<llutz> DennisBagley: it shouldn'thave "." in its name
<BiPolah> DennisBagley: Might I ask why you have a script to run a script?
<llutz> DennisBagley: man run-parts
<DennisBagley> llutz  : nice - thanks
<needlez> DennisBagley: ask in #Bash
<AbhijiT> hey guys how should i know if frequency scaling is enabled or not?
<rumpe1> paris, try "file ..."
<r\wWorld> rapture, basically it has alot of things removed, including hte launcher creator
<LinuxNoob> haha llutz: i read that as "run man-parts"
<LinuxNoob> i was like "wtf..does that command do"
<AbhijiT> hey guys how should i know if frequency scaling is enabled or not
<teddyb> bipolah: /etc/inetd.conf is it right? im not mis reading it
<llutz> not much
<r\wWorld> sorry about that.... i hate my evil isp
<rapture> r\wWorld, fair enough, I was just trying to help
<paris> rumpel! what to you mean by file...
<BiPolah> !repeat | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AbhijiT> BiPolah, :-/
<rapture> Anyone going to make a sandwich run? I'm really hungry
<needlez> rapture: go make it yourself
<rapture> needlez, I'd rather starve.
<LinuxNoob> guys im getting an error, can someone help e out?
<vish> paris: youtube files are mostly flv videos
<Starminn> How do I make Banshee fetch album meta data?
<Logan_WP> !ask | LinuxNoob
<ubottu> LinuxNoob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rapture> Anyway, ALSA seems to be broken for me "ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'"
<needlez> rapture: you shouldve said sudo go make me a sandwich then id have no choice but to do so
<paris> vish! so how to download them?
<TheAnarchist> Hey, anybody know of a good application I can use to change the panel themes in Fedora?
<LinuxNoob> when i type in my command this comes back in terminal,
<LinuxNoob> "bash: help: no help tomics match 'love'.
<LinuxNoob> linux u have failed me :(
<SeanHeron> I have a question regarding invoking "sed" - specifically on how to get it to find all *.lua files in all subfolders (ie rather than using ./* which opens all text files in all subfolders). If someone can point me to a different channel where the question is more appropriate, that'd be fine as well :P.
<ActionParsnip> paris: use youtube-dl
<Pici> TheAnarchist:  Try #fedora
<BiPolah> teddyb: That's what I can see. I just checked the guide which says /etc/init.d/initd, which doesn't exist for me.
<Logan_WP> !fedora | TheAnarchist
<TheAnarchist> #fedora
<ubottu> TheAnarchist: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<vish> paris: did you update flash recently? (how were you doing it previously?)
<needlez> TheAnarchist: ask in #Fedora
<MindPhreak> server irc.icq.com
<Pici> SeanHeron: How about something like:  find /path/to/files -iname "*.lua" -exec sed s/whatever/whatever/ -i {}\;
<paris> vish! I have just install a new ubuntu 10.4
<ActionParsnip> !info youtube-dl | paris
<ubottu> paris: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2010.08.04-1 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<SeanHeron> sounds good - more involved than stuff I've been doing, but happy to copy and paste :). Thanks!
<LinuxNoob> what is the difference really between ubuntu and other distro's my instructor in school uses SUSE, my other uses redhat. what is much difference, i want to end up being a Network Admin, CCNA, CCIE, he said suse would be good for me, anyone can clear this up?
<Starminn> LinuxNoob: Try 'em and see. ;)
<vish> paris: well, if have 10.04 with flash 10.1 you dont need extra downloaders, if you are using firefox the files will be in your /tmp folder
<snapp> i have installed ubuntu server on partition lvm, and when i try to boot system installed, i get this message error: out of disk error: you need to load the kernel first
<llutz> !ot | LinuxNoob
<ubottu> LinuxNoob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNoob: they are all essentially the same OS, Linux. Just the differences are default WM/DE and package management system
<compdoc> they all are slighty different. how you configure things differ. get whatevr youre used to
<maco> LinuxNoob: overall there's a red hat way of doing things and a debian way.  rh way has rpm and puts lots of stuff in /etc/sysconfig/    debian way uses dpkg and doesn't move things from default locations to /etc/sysconfig/   -- really, you should know both
<LinuxNoob> well im not really "used" to anything, im only on day like...7 or so actually
<Logan_WP> !server | snapp
<ubottu> snapp: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<DennisBagley> llutz : I owe you one - that worked - or at least I am now getting something back from run-parts --list
<needlez> LinuxNoob: not really too much difference between them, but there are some things that are automatically installed in ubuntu, that arent in redhat, or suse and vice versa. personally for network working I'd suggest BT4
<vish> !ot | LinuxNoob maco
<ubottu> LinuxNoob maco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AbhijiT> hey guys there are two packages to deal with hidden processos. whats their names?
<llutz> DennisBagley: common mistake to name shell-scripts .sh and trying to get them run in /etc/cron.xxx
<compdoc> ubuntu is nice for desktops
<ActionParsnip> AbhijiT: ps -ef | less
<AbhijiT> ActionParsnip, no they are softwres.
<bobg> i am writing a custom package for my company that sets the debconf values for ldap-auth-config -- what's the best channel to get help with that?
<LinuxNoob> i use it on my laptop, no problems, except for i wish i woulda dl'd the 64bit version, cause it seems like icant open nearly as many processes as before, when i was using win7x64
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: so are many of the other distros with an X interface....
<AbhijiT> and they are in software center i installed them. but i dont know their name to use it
<Arandiel> hi
<DennisBagley> llutz : I am now woried as to how many scripts I think are running that are not - hey ho - live and learn
<ActionParsnip> AbhijiT: ps is a software, it is a command like any other
<memoryleak> is there a way to remove the unwanted software automatically installed by ubuntu? for example Openoffice
<_ProGammer> hey
<Arandiel> anybody good in grub rescue?
<jpds> AbhijiT: rkhunter?
<AbhijiT> ActionParsnip, okay but..... the two i am talking about ps is not one of them!
<AbhijiT> jpds, exactly!
<ActionParsnip> memoryleak: sure, just remove it like other packages
<AbhijiT> jpds, and ther is one more?
<_ProGammer> is there anyway to running /bin/sh and also have current directory prompt ?!
<jpds> AbhijiT: chkrootkit.
<vish> memoryleak: you have to install them one by one
<AbhijiT> jpds, wow!!! yes yes those two only!! :D
<vish> memoryleak: err, i meant remove :d
<prod_> Can anyone help me with a workaround for NFS and wireless. Have issues with shutdown/restart. TIA
<_ProGammer> is there anyway to running /bin/sh and also have current directory prompt ?!
<AbhijiT> ActionParsnip, its rkhunter and chkrootkit!
<memoryleak> ActionParsnip: But if i remember correctly, it would remove too much other packages
<LinuxNoob> is it actually good that i know how to write batch files, n stuff? is this actually a useful "language" to know? how to work command prompt? helps out alot when im trying to figure out stuff in terminal.
<LinuxNoob> they are so much diffferent, yet the same
<ActionParsnip> memoryleak: if you remove openoffice it wont remove anything which openoffice doesn't use
<maco> LinuxNoob: i thought batch files were for windows... i think you mean bash scripts. and yes, any sysadmin worth their salt had better know how
<jpds> AbhijiT: Cool. :)
<LinuxNoob> alright :D
<_ProGammer> Hello,
<_ProGammer> is there anyway to running /bin/sh and also have current directory prompt ?!
<BiPolah> !repeat | _ProGammer
<ubottu> _ProGammer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LinuxNoob> maco: well, i learned on windows lol, so i think of anything i do in linux as how it relates to windows, kinda like native language and one ur speaking,  i hear in linux, and try to translate to windows, kinda hard x_X
<Pici> _ProGammer: Set a $PS1
<_ProGammer> thank you
<needlez> ProGrammer: please explain what you mean, do you mean that you want to run the file that is in /bin/sh from anywhere ?? or am i wrong?
<_ProGammer> can you please tell me  How ?
<SeanHeron> @Pici - thanks that worked fine!
<Pici> SeanHeron: Great!
<_ProGammer> when im running /bin/sh
<needlez> ProGammer: yes, first add #! /bin/sh to top of the script
<_ProGammer> i have shell but i dont have the current directory prompt
<needlez> ProGammer: then if you chmod the file to 4755 it will not require root priveleges to run it anymore and chmod 777 to excute the command
<_ProGammer> i have sh terminal in my own project
<bobg> _ProGammer, you need to set an environment var that controls what is displayed on the prompt -- google or man the shell to find out details
<_ProGammer> an editor
<needlez> ProGammer: first cd to the /bin/sh and then sudo gedit the script and then chmod the script file. then you will be able to open that bash script anywhere in the terminal
<PsyMan> quick questionquick questions
<LinuxNoob> quick answerquick answers
<llutz> needlez: please don't suggest setting suid-root to various files. in most cases, there are better ways to achive a goal
<prod_> Can anyone help me with a workaround for NFS and wireless. Have issues with shutdown/restart. Using Lucid, have googled all day so far without any working fixes. TIA
<Starminn> How do I get a media player in Linux to automatically complete the meta data (as opposed to "Track1, Track2, etc...")
<PsyMan> 1. i had a hard time installing 10.10 on this machine but i noticed that the graphical installer live cd actually booted as alternate the installer one
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: you can use easytag and tag them, or use simple bash scripting to tag multiple files as you want
<maco> Starminn: usually if you're online when you rip the cd, and if the cd is in the Music Brainz db, it should happen automatically
<PsyMan> so i wonder if pressing a kb button triggers that
<Pici> PsyMan: The alternate installer isn't even present on the LiveCD
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: I know of it and actually have it, as well, I curious regarding how various Windows programs do so.
<PsyMan> 2. i had some issues so far and i wondered if the bugs are known
<Starminn> maco: Ah, alright, I suppose it just wasn't in the database. *shrug* Thanks.
<PsyMan> Pici: yeah, that's why i don't know what happened
<Pici> PsyMan: Are you sure that you have the LiveCD?
<maco> Starminn: sound juicer and amarok definitely do that. i think rhythmbox and banshee as well... so unless you used some fairly uncommon app...yeah, that'd be my guess
<PsyMan> gfx installer died and after a reboot i got s screen that seemed like the alternate one, worked like it too
<PsyMan> :p
<maco> Starminn: sound juicer lets you fill it in and then submit it to music brainz. dont think the others do that
<PsyMan> *a screen
<teddyb> bipolah ok ive tried everywhere i could think of and did a search for inetd.conf and still cant find it :( im wondering could it be etc/init/tftpd-hpa.conf on my pc? whats in your inetd.conf file?
<Starminn> maco: I'm using Banshee. All the music I've played thus far I had already named from when I used Windows (which I usually had to edit by hand since it got them wrong very frequently anyway), so that's alright. I can accept that I have an uncommon taste in music. *shrug*
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: not sure, I use spotify now so don't have much local music now
<Silex> how do I run apache under another user?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Fair enough, thanks for the attempt. :)
<PsyMan> as for the bugs, if someone here is related to the distro's development, i could fill a bug report
<Starminn> Silex: Add that user to the apache group?
<PsyMan> like, in here :p
<Silex> Starminn: well, atm apache runs with www-data:www-data
<llutz> Silex: User/Group  in /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<Pici> PsyMan: Bug reports need to be filed on launchpad: http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<lostern> What kind of protection does Raid-1 offer against data corruption?
<llutz> Silex: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mpm_common.html#user
<frans__> Liang..
<sipior> lostern: against data corruption? none whatsoever.
<PsyMan> hell no
<PsyMan> i'll pass
<erUSUL> lostern: none
<prod_> Hi really need help with NFS mounts on my lappy, Im having trouble when rebooting/shutting down. Have read a few bug reports and tryed workarounds but have had no luck. TIA
<Silex> llutz: thanks
<lostern> erUSUL, sipior: bad blocks on a disk
<jschall> so apparently to watch youtube videos i need to upgrade my flash player 10 to flash player 10.
<sipior> lostern:  i know what you meant.
<lostern> erUSUL, sipior: What is the use case where it offers protection?
<sipior> lostern: disk failure.
<erUSUL> lostern: a disk failure
<lostern> sipior, erUSUL: Define disk failure
<compdoc> drives die all the time
<compdoc> bad sectors to complete failure
<sipior> lostern: seriously? a disk that is no longer among us? has passed on? joined the choir invisible?
<catphish> lostern: where a disk fails and refuses to read a block of data
<ActionParsnip> prod_: when you shutdown, add a command to unmount the NFS
<catphish> lostern: luckily disks very rarely return corrupt data
<catphish> normally they just die
<tim167> hello, i have a 'Marble Mouse', and i want to remap the second mouse button to act like a middle mouse button, how do i do that ? thanks!
<tim167> http://www.vdhsoft.be/img_art/19164.gif
<prod_> ActionParsnip: could you elaborate please
<lostern> sipior: I try to write to a block and that data is not faithfully written to the disk. Is that disk failure?
<catphish> faithfully?
<ActionParsnip> prod_: well, if you don't mount the NFS, is it ok to reboot etc>
<sipior> lostern: i would say it is a sign of impending failure, yes.
<sipior> lostern: is there a point to this sophistry?
<lostern> sipior: Does RAID-1 offer protection in that case?
<compdoc> theres an easy way to see if your drive is failing
<catphish> if the data is not written to the disk, then the disk should report a wrote failure
<rangerpb> anyone aware of a way to use apt-cache to display package licenses?
<itguru> I'm trying to connect to the remote web interface of my NAS via my desktop, which I have a direct SSH connection to - I use the following, ssh -L 1000:remotenaslocalIP:80 user@remote - when I connect, I get an SSL error in my browser, am I doing something wrong?
<catphish> lostern: and the disk would be marked as failes
<jschall> hey, youtube stopped working. "You need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player to watch this video."
<prod_> ActionParsnip: yes all is fine when i dont have NFS mounted. I have my home directory mounted.
<sipior> lostern: not reliable protection, no.
<lostern> sipior: The point to my "sophistry" is to determine what RAID-1 protects me against and what it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: there is the ultimate boot cd with most of the manufacturers test tools
<frans__> quit???
<ActionParsnip> prod_: then add a command to unmount the NFS when you logoff
<catphish> raid1 does not verify data integrity, only handles a disk that refuses to read or write data
<jschall> hmm. guess it's chromium that got messed up.
<lostern> catphish: Thanks. Does RAID-5 offer integrity?
<catphish> afaik no RAID level does
<thangavel> does anyone know how to upgrade ubuntu by cds??
<erUSUL> lostern: for data integrity you need a fs that does data checksuming ( or a esdternal program )
<catphish> you would need n+2 to get data integrity
<prod_> ActionParsnip, If i try to umount I get error. Device in use or something along those lines
<erUSUL> external*
<catphish> raid6 maybe
<basy> hi when i run top i don't like used mem size [Mem:  20597012k total, 20407820k used,   189192k free,   154116k buffers] , but when i sum used mem by "ps " it says that i use 22219324B it is 4.5% , Any ideas why top shows so high mem usage ???
<frans__> i don't know about irc!
<compdoc> a few things can cause data corruption that have nothign to do with a drive failure
<lostern> Anyone know the performance penalty of btfrs with checksumming?
<schnuffle> basy: free ram is used for caching
<christian_lappy> bastidrazor: please post free -m output
<catphish> hashing every block of data you read from 3 separate disks is going to be very slow
<catphish> but you could theoretically do it
<prod_> ActionParsnip, From all the googling i did this morning it seems that Network-manager is closing before umount-nfs
<ActionParsnip> prod_: hmm, then you can force the unmount or check what is in use with: lsof      to see how it is in use
<catphish> it *may* be possible with raid6 but i've never tried it
<ActionParsnip> prod_: that'd do it
<erUSUL> lostern: btrfs is not propbably ready for prime time but it has raid1 and checksuming built in.
<lostern> erUSUL: But what is the performance penalty of checksumming?
<jsn> hie all!! actually wen i play a video file then  sound comes but video is missing...can anybody help??
<erUSUL> lostern: no idea
<catphish> checksumming would work at a filesystem level
<prod_> But i have tryed all the HowTo's without success. Some tuts were specific to older ubuntu so im really lost
<Smiley> Can anyone tell me how to check what package provides some files?
<Smiley> sudo ldapadd -Y EXTERNAL -H ldapi:/// -f /etc/ldap/schema/cosine.ldif
<Smiley> sudo ldapadd -Y EXTERNAL -H ldapi:/// -f /etc/ldap/schema/nis.ldif
<Smiley> sudo ldapadd -Y EXTERNAL -H ldapi:/// -f /etc/ldap/schema/inetorgperson.ldif
<ActionParsnip> prod_: if you make ~/.bash_logout  the command will run at logoff, this should be before nm stops
<Smiley> those files for exampl;e?
<sipior> lostern: how about testing it and letting us know? given that btrfs is still in heavy development, any numbers you get would be rapidly out of date in any event.
<FloodBot2> Smiley: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<catphish> and combined with raid1 you could drop a drive that failed a sum check
<arand> msg ubottu !find /etc/ldap/schema/cosine.ldif
<Pici> arand: you missed ;)
<lostern> sipior: I thought btfrs was close to being stable
<Smiley> ty arand
<schnuffle> lostern: it' used in android
<erUSUL> Smiley: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<prod_> ActionParsnip: Im goin to go and have a look at that file now. Im not a ubuntu power user so im not quite sure i know what youmean
<arand> Smiley: You can message the bot: /msg ubottu !find /etc/ldap/schema/cosine.ldif
<Smiley> weird.
<Smiley> yeah I did.... i've removed and reinstalled slapd, and it didn't put that file in :|
<sipior> lostern: i think that's optimistic, but i've heard rumblings.
<Smiley> root@admin1:/etc/ldap# ls /etc/ldap/schema/
<Smiley> root@admin1:/etc/ldap#
<lostern> So would anyone recommend RAID-1 for a desktop or should I just use the second disk for backups?
<sipior> lostern: use the second disk. and use another external disk which is not stored anywhere near the computer. raid is not the same as a backup.
<lostern> sipior: I know the difference.
<sipior> lostern: if you did, you wouldn't have asked the question you just did.
<h-dee> jsn: what are you doing?
<Mossyfunk> Hello. I used the 10.10 mini iso and installed the rest of the system with apt-get now when I start synaptic it tells me i am using the wrong password... but I can use it to sudo fine
<Smiley> arand: any idea why reinstalling the package didn't restore the file?
<jsn> h-dee:wat?
<openSUSEkorisnik> So how that in Ubuntu devices (USB ,and other extern memory) was auto mounted and on opensuse I need to do it mannually with SU rights -.- ?
<lostern> sipior: Maybe it wasn't clear but I meant RAID in addition to infrequent offsite backups or frequent backups + infrequent offsite backups instead of RAID
<tiptop2> hello, is there a way of transferring OS updates from one computer to another?
<sipior> lostern: it wasn't clear, but i'm glad you meant that :-)
<ActionParsnip> Mossyfunk: is software centre ok?
<schnuffle> Smiley: reinstalling keeps the configs. purge the package to delete the config as wel
<rcmaehl> Hey how do I force my linux pc to halt?
<Smiley> apt-get purge slapd?
<lostern> rcmaehl: halt? poweroff?
<lduros> rcmaehl: sudo halt -- should work not?
<prod_> ActionParsnip: wat should i do to this file?
<compdoc> rcmaehl, shutdown now -h   ?
<rcmaehl> None of those work
<compdoc> sudo
<rcmaehl> it like pauses the pc but it doesn't power off
<andycc> rcmaehl: kick the power button?
<tiptop2> if not updates, at least can I copy packages installed in one computer to another? such as gimp from one 10.04 machine toanother with the same version?
<lduros> rcmaehl: did you use sudo?
<Smiley> yey thank you schnuffle you've restored some of my faith in the world :)
<rcmaehl> YEs
<rcmaehl> Which is annoying for hibernation and suspending
<rcmaehl> since I have to hold the power button
<rcmaehl> >.< School windows xp pcs with their IE7 can go die...
<jsn>  actually wen i play a video file then  sound comes but video is missing...can anybody help??
<tiptop2> schnuffle hello
<schnuffle> hi
<tiptop2> schnuffle the packaged are installed and the wireless modem is working
<rcmaehl> >< gtg
<tiptop2> but i have some issues with my lan
<schnuffle> tiptop2: good to hear
<tiptop2> ethernet is not detected
<tiptop2> schnuffle thanks
<schnuffle> tiptop2: what type of network card do you have?
<ydz> Добрый вечер
<tiptop2> schunffle how do i find that?
<bc81> !ru | ydz
<ubottu> ydz: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<schnuffle> tiptop2: lspci -i | grep Ethernet
<tiptop2> schnuffle option requires an argument -- 'i'
<schnuffle> tiptop2: lspci  | grep Ethernet
<schnuffle> my fault
<tiptop2> that is ok schuffle
<tiptop2> schnuffle Micrel-kendin KSZ8842 Ethernet Switch rev 10
<JesperFFF> Is there any way i can install software thats "not executable"?
<jsn>   wen i play a video file then  sound comes but video is missing...can anybody help??
<schnuffle> tiptop2: switch?
<tiptop2> Ethernet Controller: Micrel-Kendin KSZ8842-PMQL 2 Port Ethernet Switch (rev 10)
<schnuffle> tiptop2: is it a PCI darc or onboard?
<schnuffle> card
<tiptop2> shnuffle 00:0e.0 Ethernet Controller: Micrel-Kendin KSZ8842-PMQL 2 Port Ethernet Switch (rev 10
<tiptop2> schnuffle it is on board
<jrib> JesperFFF: what do you want to install exactly?
<JesperFFF> Whats the best way to make a media server for ps3?
<bonjoyee> jsn: what kind of video? have you installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<tiptop2> schnuffle what is PCI darc?
<JesperFFF> jrib, playstation3 media server. And just other stuff in general :)
<ActionParsnip> jsn: does it happen in all players? Do you have the restricted extras installed and w32codecs from medibuntu?
<JesperFFF> jrib, every time i try to install something with wine, it says its not executable
<schnuffle> tiptop2: i meant card :)
<ActionParsnip> JesperFFF: try using playonlinux
<jsn> ny video files..like avi..n i haven installd ny ubuntu-restricted areas
<litusu> hi i am new to irc
<jrib> JesperFFF: make it executable :)  Though honestly I'd recommend using wine as a last resort; look for native linux alternatives
<tiptop2> schnuffle it is on the motherboard
<isilion> hi!! when i browse to my domain ( www.terceraola.com ) y end seeing my ip on the address. why? I have changed /etc/hosts adding a line "m.y.i.p www.terceraola.com" :S
<jsn> bonjoyee:ny video files..like avi..n i haven installd ny ubuntu-restricted areas
<ActionParsnip> jsn: run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras    I assume ubuntu and not kubuntu or xubuntu
<JesperFFF> ActionParsnip, think i got a link for ps3 media server for ubuntu in here once.. but i cant find it anymore :/
<bonjoyee> jsn: then you have to install the necessary codecs..for it to play the avi files..
<ActionParsnip> jsn: also run the BIG command here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu   and install w32codecs
<JesperFFF> jrib, How do i make it executable? :p
<schnuffle> tiptop2: is it a industrial pc?
<jrib> JesperFFF: right click -> properties (or use chmod +x in a shell)
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. The main (top) Gnome panel on my system "freezes", ie. it isn't updated anymore, the clock is stuck at some point in the past, but menus still work. Known problem? Any advice how to resolve it?
<ActionParsnip> [4-tea-2]: try:  killall gnome-panel
<jsn> ActtionParsnip:it is happening in all players.from where i will get dis w3codecs
<ActionParsnip> [4-tea-2]: what release are you using?
<isilion> hi!! when i browse to my domain ( www.terceraola.com ) y end seeing my ip on the address. why? I have changed /etc/hosts adding a line "m.y.i.p www.terceraola.com" :S
<[4-tea-2]> ActionParsnip: When I resize the panel (using the Properties dialog), it resumes.
<tiptop2> schuffle, the "Editing wired connection" tab  shows a blank tab asking for Mac address, I can't find out.   It is AMD Geode SDK
<ActionParsnip> jsn: use the medibuntu link I gave
<[4-tea-2]> ActionParsnip: Maverick
<solenoid> question:  I have an application that needs to be started after bootup is completed, and it needs to run as a particular user (it breaks if run as root) - (it's been years since i've needed to do this).
<bonjoyee> !codecs | jsn
<ubottu> jsn: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> [4-tea-2]: are there any bugs logged and are you fully updated?
<tiptop2> schnuffle said something in the room mispelling your name as schuffle
<jrib> solenoid: what application?
<solenoid> oop, im on 10.10
<JesperFFF> jrib, thanks!
<solenoid> razuna
<isilion> hi!! when i browse to my domain ( www.terceraola.com ) y end seeing my ip on the address. why? I have changed /etc/hosts adding a line "m.y.i.p www.terceraola.com" :S
<jrib> solenoid: you want this to run before you login?  It's some sort of terminal application?
<[4-tea-2]> ActionParsnip: haven't checked and yes
<tiptop2> schnuffle  schuffle, the "Editing wired connection" tab  shows a blank tab asking for Mac address, I can't find out.   It is AMD Geode SDK
<ActionParsnip> tiptop2: use tab to complete names
<solenoid> sorry, I should be more clear, its starting up a tomcat instance
<tiptop2> ActionParsnip,  thanks for the great tip
<ActionParsnip> [4-tea-2]: i'd have a look, it may be a known issue. Are you using desktop effects?
<solenoid> and yes, I need it up w/o logging in
<jrib> solenoid: well you can use your user's crontab (use @reboot).  Is that sufficient?
<schnuffle> tiptop2: apparently the chip you mentioned is some embed combined switch/controller, will have to google to sort out
<[4-tea-2]> ActionParsnip: yes, the full compiz monty, and I'm also using "avant-window-navigator"
<solenoid> jrib: ahh, I had not thought to try in that direction
<ActionParsnip> [4-tea-2]: tried without compiz? close AWN first though
<x_> exit
<[4-tea-2]> ActionParsnip: no, because I don't consider working without compiz an option. ;)
<Pumpkin-> solenoid: su -c or @reboot in that users crontab would be what I'd do.
<ActionParsnip> [4-tea-2]: well you need to test to see if it is the thing causing the issue,  don't you. Its reversible, it's just to test
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  or is it a simple problem of not defining the MAC address?  I don't know how to find the MAC address ifconfig does not show MAC address, it shows inet address etc
<ActionParsnip> [4-tea-2]: if you don't test you will never find what is at fault will you
<solenoid> jrib: Pumpkin- let me try this out, will get back here in a few
<schnuffle> tiptop2: not really sure, try sudo insmod ks8842
<[4-tea-2]> ActionParsnip: from a developer pov, that's definitely correct. From a user pov, I hoped for a "been there, do this" kinda response. ;)
<schnuffle> tiptop2: apparently there're module paramter to set te mac
<squig> any ideas how i can get a script to run before any other scripts in the boot process, i am new to the upstart methdology
<rapture> hmm, I can't seem to force a distro upgrade
<[4-tea-2]> ActionParsnip: if the solution for my problem is "don't use compiz", I'd rather not use gnome-panel, so as a user, I don't care if gnome-panel works without compiz, and I don't expect to be writing a bug report for this issue.
<squig> or is there a script that runs on shutdown
<jrib> squig: why?
<tiptop2> schnuffle, sudo  insmod KSZ8842 returns "no such file or directory"
<schnuffle> tiptop2: sudo  insmod ks8842
<squig> jrib I have a heap of machines that I am auto installing and then configuring cfengine with, but the hostname options gets set as ubuntu by the install, I can fix it by removing /etc/hostname before dhcpcd3 starts
<squig> on the initial boot
<schnuffle> tiptop2: maybe type sudo lsmod | grep 8842
<tiptop2> sudo lsmod | grep 8842 returns a blank line
<tiptop2> schnuffle, sudo lsmod | grep 8842 returns a blank line
<energyspirit> Hi, Can someone help me set up a vpn proxy on my vps server? I'll pay 3$ with paypal if you want...
<jrib> squig: I see. So this is the sort of thing you just want to happen once?
<[4-tea-2]> energyspirit: $3 gives you about 30s of support on this channel. Please set up a premium subscription for your problem.
<jrib> squig: to actually answer your question, you might want to checkout #upstart and the upstart docs (see ubottu). I'm a bit curious about what you are doing though
<squig> jrib yes just on the computers very first inital boot, the script can remove it self after that. right now its actually fine for it to happen every boot but there is no need for it
<jrib> !upstart | squig
<openSUSEkorisnik> Is fiddling with ATI drivers worth all that hassle ? Cause I have proper video output but its a bit laggy
<ubottu> squig: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<tabula_rasa> i wish to play the piano on my ubuntu. Can somebody suggest a suitable virtual piano software??
<solenoid> jrib: Pumpkin-: that worked perfectly, thanks a lot =)
<schnuffle> tiptop2: so the driver is not loaded try:  sudo modprobe ks8842 and then recheck lsmod
<jsn> Actionparsnip: actually i was not getting this wen i installed ubuntu..but after installing mediubuntu too der is no progress..
<energyspirit> <[4-tea-2]> How much is a premium subscription?
<trump> I am trying to install a new system. Using update-grub or grub-install in chroot, grub is installed correctly but without generating the menu.lst, device.map and with that error: cannot access /casper-rw-backing: No such file or directory
<squig> jrib, I am trying to network boot a few hundred machines (though I only have 20 at the moment). And have them auto configure with cfengine3 .
<jrib> [4-tea-2]: don't do that here ylease
<jrib> energyspirit: ignore him, support is free here
<[4-tea-2]> energyspirit: I was kiddin, pardon.
<jsn> Bonjoyee: actually i was not getting this wen i installed ubuntu..but after installing mediubuntu too der is no progress..
<tavish> tabula_rasa: pianoteq, its not free. but they have a demo. also itss very realistic
<thientv84> help me
<dontworry> Hello, I just installed ubuntu, I think its great :)
<pauru> hello, i have a serious problem, i cant change my window border buttons
<thientv84> i install apacke package needed
<thientv84> but when run project
<tiptop2> schnuffle, says "FATAL module KSZ8842 not found"
<thientv84> still erro
<AbhijiT> !manual | dontworry
<ubottu> dontworry: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<schnuffle> tiptop2: have you seen that the module name is ks8842 not KSZ8842?
<thientv84> => Booting WEBrick
<thientv84> => Rails 2.3.8 application starting on http://0.0.0.0:3000
<thientv84> /home/trung/.rvm/gems/ruby-1.8.7-p330/gems/rails-2.3.8/lib/initializer.rb:271:in `require_frameworks': no such file to load -- openssl (RuntimeError
<tavish> tabula_rasa: what kind do you want? for use with a midi keyboard and professional sounding?
<thientv84> I installed openssl yet
<pauru> can someone please help me?
<bc81> !details | pauru
<ubottu> pauru: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<AbhijiT> pauru, awk
<schnuffle> tiptop2: excatly  sudo modprobe ks8842
<AbhijiT> pauru, ask
<tabula_rasa> csmrfx i tried to vmpk but cannto get a midi synth connected to it
<jsn> Actionparsnip: actually i was not getting this wen i installed ubuntu..and after installing mediubuntu too der is no progress..
<pauru> AbhijiT, Hi, i have a problrm with my window border buttons
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  KSZ8842 is the name that i saw in the terminal, so i assumed i should type it the same way, will try ks8842 now
<AbhijiT> pauru, explain
<stianhj> thientv84, bundle install openssl? and that's a ruby problem, not a ubuntu problem i'm guessing
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  ks8842    5705 0
<stianhj> thientv84, sorry, gem install openssl
<thientv84> #rubyonrails
<tavish> tabula_rasa: or zynaddsubfx
<schnuffle> tiptop2: when you check with lsmood | grep ks8842, is it listed?
<schnuffle> tiptop2: lsmod
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  output of lsmod :    "ks8842      5705 0"
<thientv84> help me please
<pauru> AbhijiT, i used to fix this problem by typing in the terminal gconf-editor, then i want to apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<schnuffle> so now it's loaded
<thientv84> when run project in ubuntu
<thientv84> ruby on rails
<AbhijiT> pauru, 'what' problem?
<AbhijiT> !details | pauru
<ubottu> pauru: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<schnuffle> tiptop2: paste the output of sudo ifconfig
<thientv84> => Booting WEBrick
<pauru> AbhijiT, I want to change my butons from left to right
<thientv84> => Rails 2.3.8 application starting on http://0.0.0.0:3000
<thientv84> /home/trung/.rvm/gems/ruby-1.8.7-p330/gems/rails-2.3.8/lib/initializer.rb:271:in `require_frameworks': no such file to load -- openssl (RuntimeError)
<thientv84> i installed openssl yet
<thientv84> #rubyonrails
<subsume> I have a command that I know works, yet cron won't run it because its 'not found'
<bc81> pauru: run this command in a terminal: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<jsn> ActionParsnip;der?
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  i am emailing the output of ifconfig from that computer to this computer, chatting from a netbook while the trouble is with the rdk
<Pumpkin-> subsume: cron often has a particularly incomplete $PATH. Try giving the full path to the thing you want to run.
<stianhj> thientv84, sudo apt-get install libopenssl-ruby perhaps
<schnuffle> subsume: don't assume that the env of a cron job is the same as your user env
<thientv84> rubyonrails
<subsume> Pumpkin- I don't know where the original is. 'which invoke-rc.d' doesn't find anything
<subsume> nvm, found it thanks guys
<prod_> Still cant make sense of my problem, I am using a laptop with ubuntu 10.4 desktop and have mounted my home directory with NFS share from my ubuntu 10.4 server. My laptop is wifi only and I am guessing as my home directory is a NFS share i cant umount before i log out. My problem is when i shutdown/restart my lappy it doesnt actually shutdown. So far i have worked out that my network manager is shutting down before umountnfs.
<prod_> Can someone please help me edit my shutdown process to fix this problem, have googled all day but my skills dont seem to be able to pay the bills
<pauru> bc81 i did, but it doesnt work
<JesperFFF> Anyone know whats the best way to make a media server for ps3
<JesperFFF> ?
<schnuffle> prod_: how do you mount the nfs share?
<prod_> fstab
<bc81> pauru: what theme are you using?
<schnuffle> prod_: mount options
<bc81> pauru: what window manager, we need some details please
<prod_> schnuffle: 192.168.1.1:/root/home/prod /home/prod nfs4 _netdev,auto 0 0
<squig> prod_, woulld automount help you?
<pauru> bc81 i am using the default gnome and the default ambiance theme of ubuntu 10.10, its a fresh install
<Fidelix> What's the code for drwxr-xr-x  ?
<prod_> squig, im not sure, im not very good at linux
<pauru> bc81 i've only installed the updates and the display drivers so far
<[4-tea-2]> prod_: do you think there would be bad effects if you didn't unmount NFS at all? I don't think the server would care. mv /etc/init.d/umountnfs.sh /etc/init.d/umountnfs.sh-disabled ?
<bc81> pauru: did you reboot yet?  try metacity --replace and/or compiz --replace
<[4-tea-2]> prod_: erm. sudo mv ...
<Pumpkin-> Fidelix: d indicates directory, then 421. So rwxr-xr-x is (4+2+1), (4+1), (4+1) = 755
<prod_> 4-tea-2: thats an ace iidea
<pauru> bc81 Yeap i've rebooted but not the replace commands
<mtkorb> When I get to the login screen on Ubuntu 10.04, it's printing "MASQUERADE: lo ate my IP address" over and over. Anyone know what this means?
<pauru> bc81, what should i try first?
<bc81> pauru: no matter
<Fidelix> Pumpkin-, thanks!
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  sudo ifconfig
<tiptop2> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<tiptop2>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<tiptop2>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<tiptop2>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<tiptop2>           RX packets:668 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBot2> tiptop2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pauru> bc81 so, what should i do now?
<[4-tea-2]> prod_: I'm not sure whether it works - and it will only work until the package "initscripts" is updated, but it's worth a shot as a workaround.
<bc81> pauru: run one of theose commands?
<[4-tea-2]> prod_: I had a view at the scripts, I assume it won't help, the machine will probably just hang in the umountfs script instead.
<prod_> 4-tea-2: A workaround will do for now and ill save that command for next time its updated/watever
<prod_> dammit :S
<schnuffle> tiptop2: hmm, I don't know where to go further cause google isn't very responsive
<pauru> bc81, i've tried metacity --replace but it seems like it is not done
<prod_> any other suggestions? Maybe changing the shutdown order? I have followed a few bug reports and workarounds but im just not skilled enough to understand the more complicated ones
<bc81> pauru: i dont know, try another theme maybe, see if that helps
<[4-tea-2]> prod_: the better way might be a script in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  bit.ly/euuXUj shows the schematics  Pleaser acknowldge if u receive this I was blocked for a while for pasting
<[4-tea-2]> prod_: have a look at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager#Network_Services_with_NetworkManager_Dispatcher
<[4-tea-2]> (archlinux because that's the first hit Google came up with *g)
<prod_> 4-tea-2: your a gem, TYVM
<[4-tea-2]> prod_: good luck!
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  is there a way of finding MAC address?
<skoty> is there anyone that can answer a question for me?
<bc81> !anyone | skoty
<ubottu> skoty: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<schnuffle> tiptop2: as far as I read the doc you have to set one
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  how do I set mac address?
<schnuffle> tiptop2: don't know
<xrcism> s/ irc.undernet.net 6667
<xrcism> hmm
<tiptop2> schnuffle, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<SmoothMover> Does Ubuntu have a WEb Cam service?
<schnuffle> tiptop2: try, but i tink it won't work
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  interfaces shows just two lines "auto lo; iface lo inet loopback" Doesn't say anything about dhcp
<SmoothMover> Why is that?
<JesperFFF> Anyone know whats the best way to make a media server for ps3
<schnuffle> tiptop2: before you can use your network card, you need to initialize it, and your hardware is not just a network card its a embed thing with to adapters and a switch, so normal setup won't work
<SmoothMover> I - understand that - FW config and app sharing the issue - seems to be sorted tho.
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  i will make an attempt saying iface lo dhcop hardware address 01:  to 06
<SmoothMover> Yahoo messanger is DOS - I wondered if there was a plugin that worked for Ubuntu Firefox
<schnuffle> tiptop2: you don't get it lo is loopback device, your hardware doesn't show up, so you can't configure it
<DandyKoffin> my webcam is not working in flash, but works with Cheese. Would someone please help me?
<llutz> tiptop2: you don't want to mess with "lo" if you don't know what you're doing. It likely will break things
<corgan_> i have a driver in the form of a tarball, how do i get it up and running in ubuntu 10.10...the driver is for my wireless card that ubuntu doesn't recognize
<llutz> corgan_: extract it, read readme
<DandyKoffin> how do I get my webcam to work on flash sites?
<Dwade09> what are the best channels for wifi? like 4&?
<tiptop2> llutz thanks, I just now redefined /etc/network/interfaces with auto eth0
<tiptop2> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<tiptop2>        hwaddress ether 01:02:03:04:05:06 and said etc init.d restart
<DandyKoffin> could someone please help me out?
<ss> 你们好
<kwtm> How do I open attachments from MS Outlook email messages in Evolution? It shows up as a "winmail.dat" attachment in my email.
<corgan_> llutz, i don't understand the readme file
<kwtm> ss: Ni hao!  Are you able to use English?  Not many people use Chinese here.
<corgan_> i am linux illliterate
<BiPolah> !ch | ss
<ubottu> ss: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<BiPolah> Oh wait what
<kwtm> !zh|ss
<llutz> !cn
<ubottu> ss: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<BiPolah> That's the one
<openSUSEkorisnik> Anyone know any screenlet for HDD I/O for gnome?
<stianhj> corgan_, probable ./configure, then make, and make install
<kwtm> I guess it does look like "ch" is Chinese.... :)  (What does it really stand for, anyway?  Something like "Confederation of Helvetica" or something like that)
<llutz> !compile | corgan_
<ubottu> corgan_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DandyKoffin> HELP ME!
<lolcat> Ch == Chineese
<llutz> !checkinstall | corgan_
<ubottu> corgan_: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<stianhj> ch is Switzerland
<Aube> Im trying to put linux on a older laptop....Dell Latitude c600, 600mghz, 256mb ram...anyone have a recomendation for what version ishould use that will install on the hard drive?
<openSUSEkorisnik> puppy linux :D
<lolcat> Aube: Debian
<stianhj> Aube, lubuntu.. lubuntu.net
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  I don't understand, but understand from what you say that my hw has a serious limitation... there is something peculiar, the Edit connections on 10.04, wired tab does not show the apply button when anything is entered on the mac address field;
<kwtm> corgan_: As a semi-noob, I'd have to say that it might be a bit intimidating working with a tarball... be prepared to read a lot of instructions before you feel comfortable doing it.  Now, having said that, generally the steps are straightforward.
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  and on the top bar, i only see mobile brandbarnd and vpn connections as options
<arand> Aube: I would go for lubuntu or debian if they work, otherwise resort to puppy linux/slitaz/tinycore
<corgan_> kwtm, with check install what to i type before "checkinstall? llutz
<Aube> I had a hell of a time getting the drivers to get the wireless card to work for windows 2000
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  so I think I should give up this hardwar3e
<llutz> corgan_: read what ubottu gave you, some usefull basics
<JesperFFF> Hey guys. Anyone of u know the best software for creating a media server for ps3? :)
<schnuffle> tiptop2: the header file has a struct macaddr, so you could try to load the kernel module and give it a macaddr=AA:BB:CC:EE to see if the device comes up
<kwtm> corgan_: I'm afraid I can't help; I am not familiar with checkinstall.
<llutz> corgan_: what driver is it, where did you get it from?
<corgan_> i did llutz....but that link requires me to know something else
<kwtm> corgan_: Maybe if you give the name of your hardware, and which version of Ubuntu etc., someone might be able to find a precompiled driver for you.
<arand> Aube: It will likely be a similar time with GNU/Linux, unless you are lucky
<ssimons1> what can i do to help a student who lost their downloaded os from msdnaa
<ssimons1> ?
<kwtm> Okay, I guess no one can answer my question, so bye for now!  I'll check again later.
<corgan_> i got it from the manufacturers website
<Aube> Hmm bummer... well itll give me something to do at least
 * kirilos_AwAy is away: Gone away for now
<corgan_> ubuntu 10.10 , ralink 5390
<llutz> corgan_: nice, do you think this is a quiz-show?
<corgan_> wireless adapter llutz
<bc81> ssimons1: can you provide more details, please?
<corgan_> why do you ask ? :(
<ssimons1> nevermind
<corgan_> llutz, what did i do?
<s093294> I just compiled OpenCV on my ubuntu dist, when i make a app and include <cv.h> it says it cant find it, so i add -I \usr\local\include\opencv\ to the compiler flags and it compiles,  cant it be added so it always know where it is
<llutz> corgan_: are you using 32 or 64 bit? uname -m
<corgan_> what do i type before check install
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  how do i load the kernel module and give it the mac address? and before that i just edited /etc/network/interfaces with 01:02:03:04:05:06  and restarted /etc/init.d/networking  should i change this to AA:BB:CC:EE  (or AA:BB:CC:DD:EE -- DD was missing in what you typd) before goiong to kernel?
<corgan_> can someone give me some steps?
<llutz> corgan_: i'm just trying to do, if you would answer the questions
<corgan_> llutz, 32 bit
<corgan_> i just did?
<corgan_> 32 bit ubuntu
<corgan_> llutz i just did
<JoeyBrennan> PCI-E graphics cards. Are v2 cards backwards compatible with v1 PCI-E motherboards?
<llutz> corgan_: have you read http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/
<schnuffle> tiptop2: depends on your patience :), /etc/network/interfaces configures your kown network cards. For that the hardware has to be recognized already, so first step is to do that. As soon as this is done, sudo ifconfig will list it, then you can configure it
<sipior> JoeyBrennan: should be, yes
<llutz> corgan_: it shouldn't be different for 32bit
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  will do that one by one
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  is AA:BB:CC:DD:EE    ( with DD ) ?
<corgan_> what does cd mean?
<jrib> corgan_: depends on the context
<sipior> JoeyBrennan: the docs that came with the card should give the authoritative answer.
<llutz> corgan_: cd = change directory.  do: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"  you'll need it
<bc81> !info cd
<schnuffle> tiptop2: so the problem is, how to load the kernel module with the correct options. And as I don't have the hardware I can only guess. Your hardware can be used in different setups
<ubottu> Package cd does not exist in maverick
<llutz> cd is shell-builtin
<jeaf> hey i have this data harddisk that i share files fith windows and ubuntu. I just did some changed to some file in windows, but then when i came on ubuntu, only some of the files were made, and some was not deleted. Is there away to make ubuntu hmm update what files are on the harddisk?
<JoeyBrennan> sipior tested  gt 240 card boots to "Checking NVRAM" and just sits there. I have tested the gt240 card on a v2 PCI-E motherboard and it boots fine.
<jado> hello, i'm having a problem with my mouse: when i plug it, its red light blinks for a few seconds and then shuts off :( is there a way to fix that?
<sipior> JoeyBrennan: consult the documentation, then. the card *should* be compatible with a V1.1 motherboard, but there are no guarantees.
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  before that I have reverted backto "auto lo;  iface lo inet loopback" in /etc/network/interfaces, should i save it ? ie. without the mac address as the file was originally?
<corgan_> i installed build essential llutz, what is it for
<bc81> jeaf: how are you viewing the files, in graphical browser, or a terminal?
<schnuffle> tiptop2: yes
<llutz> corgan_: essential software to compile stuff
<jrib> jeaf: that's a windows issue, no? Probably you removed the disk before making it safe to do so?
<jeaf> bc81: graphical
<JoeyBrennan> also the v1 PCI-E motherboard has a dummied down HP bios. Which does not help.
<jeaf> jrib: the disk is a park of my computer
<llutz> corgan_: have you already extracted the tarball? do you know where it is now?
<jrib> jeaf: well are the changes available if you boot windows now?
<bc81> jeaf: you try refreshing the view?  F5   or close & reopen the browser
<RobinJ> if i make a copy of my system with squashfs, and put it on a LiveCD. Can i include ubiquity then to install it back to my computer?
<corgan_> i don't understand how to do this....what should i do? is there a program that does this automatically?
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  and i have also did /etc/init.d/networking restart now after changing it back to default
<llutz> corgan_: you need to open a terminal (alt-f2: gnome-terminal)
<corgan_> yeas llutz i know where it is
<tiptop2> schnuffle, now ready to do the kernel step
<corgan_> done
<llutz> corgan_: type "cd /path/to/extracted/tarball"
<corgan_> llutz done
<jeaf> jrib, bc81: yea i better recheck if windows still have the files, as the should be. Ill be back in a few minius, ty so far
<llutz> corgan_: "ls -l config.mk"
<jeaf> bc81: also yes, i tryed reload
<jeaf> brb
<schnuffle> tiptop2: try sudo rmmod ks8842 && sudo insmod k28842 macaddr=<yourmac>
<corgan_> it says no such directory exist
<openSUSEkorisnik> Chrome vs Firefox on linux? Is chrome stable enough?
<RobinJ> yes
<RobinJ> on mint it works
<danyel> e ai
<danyel> galera
<RobinJ> openSUSEkorisnik
<jrib> !br | danyel
<ubottu> danyel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<corgan_> llutz it says no such directory exist
<openSUSEkorisnik> yea Im using both but FF was a lot faster on ubuntu
<openSUSEkorisnik> on openSUSe its quite slow
<llutz> corgan_:  mom please, i have to get the tarball too. makes it easier
<ubu4> www.place.to.be
<llutz> corgan_: type "cd 2010" and then TAB-key to expand the path
<corgan_> llutz, mom? i have the tarball, what do i do?
<Paulo39> hi guys
<ubu4> welke saaie boel is dat hier
<corgan_> llutz, that didn't work
<Paulo39> i'm looking for an app to record my screen and make a video with that
<llutz> corgan_: where is the tarball located?
<Paulo39> what are the better apps for that?
<ubu4> kom hier dames
<corgan_> llutz in the downloads folder
<llutz> corgan_: "cd Desktop"
<jrib> !screencast | Paulo39
<ubottu> Paulo39: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Paulo39> thanks jrib
<llutz> corgan_: sorry "cd downloads"
<tiptop2> schnuffle, with copy and paste "insmod: can't read k28842' no such file
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  with k28842 changed to ks8842 " ERROR: module ks8842 does not exist in /proc/modules"
<ChrisWere> hi, one of my process is using up all my bandwidth. i have a feeling is malware or something. how do i find out which process is eating up my net speed?
<corgan_> it keeps saying no such directory, it didn't do that with desktop llutz
<Enzo_> cryptobyte
<corgan_> when i cd downloads it doesn't work
<llutz> corgan_: you have to figure out the path to your download-folder
<genii-around> Perhaps you forgot to uppercase the letter D in Downloads
<lkp> corgan: linux is case sensitive
<corgan_> i tried with an uppercase D i suppose i'l try again
<cryptodira> does anyone have the backlit keyboard operational on ANY 64bit AMD machine on 10.04 ??
<Dr_Willis> cryptodira:  well my keyboarc light works.. but its built in to the usbkeyboard...
<Dr_Willis> has a button on the keyboard to turn it on/off :)
<corgan_> llutz, i'm in downloads
<llutz> corgan_: whats the name of the tarball?
<llutz> corgan_: ls -l
<corgan_> RT3090_LinuxSTA_V2.3.1.4_20100222
<corgan_> llutz RT3090_LinuxSTA_V2.3.1.4_20100222
<tr3x12> hey all.
<llutz> corgan_: didn't you say 5390?
<tr3x12> I was wondering if anyone could help me with 'mathematica' installation
<tiptop2> schnuffle,  should i restart (for the kernel process that you have suggested?)
<tr3x12> I am getting an error : Mathematica_8.0.0_LINUX_MachineSpecific.sh: 383: Unix/Installer/MathInstaller: Permission denied
<tr3x12> The program returned an error code (126)
<corgan_> yeah....but it shares a driver with 3090 i'm almost certain....i've been searching and that seems to be the concensus
<llutz> corgan_: are you sure? theres a ppa for 3090 with already compiled drivers
<jrib> tr3x12: there's a mathematica guide on the wiki
<jsn> there is some problem with playing videos files..when i start them.. there is no video but sound comes.this problem has occurred suddenly when i had installed ubuntu there was  no such prob..can anybody help??
<llutz> corgan_: https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090/+buildjob/1098170
<corgan_> llutz, i tried the ppa and it doesn't seem to work
<corgan_> i added iot to repositories
<tr3x12> jrib: thank you mate, will definitely check it out.:)
<corgan_> then i updated and that specific link does nto work at all
<corgan_> then i updated and that specific link does nto work at all
<corgan_> llutz that ppa doesn't work
<jrib> !mathematica | tr3x12
<ubottu> tr3x12: mathematica is For help installing Mathematica on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mathematica
<corgan_> i've been trying it for two days
<llutz> corgan_: wget https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090/+buildjob/1098170/+files/rt3090-dkms_2.1.0.0-0ubuntu0~ppa1_all.deb
<squarebracket> is there a way to review my update history? i think an update borked gspiceui :(
<jrib> oops
<tr3x12> jrib: thank you very much.:)
<jrib> tr3x12: you might also want to checkout Sage (sagemath.org) instead
<cryptodira> Dr_Willis, my keyboard lights up during post and then no longer after post... toshiba A660D laptop, all AMD/64
<rokyronnie> How can I access my old version of kernel ? If II try from Grub menu, it loads, but it's just a terminal, I tried startx but it says  Login incorrect, what can I do?
<jsn> there is some problem with playing videos files..when i start them.. there is no video but sound comes.this problem has occurred suddenly when i had installed ubuntu there was  no such prob..can anybody help??
<genii-around> squarebracket: There is the apt log in /var/log/apt
<llutz> corgan_: anyway i have to go. since there is a 5390-driver on the ralinktech site, i would suggest to use that one if the .deb won't work. follow the instructions from here http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/
<tr3x12> jrib: is it good enough to be compared to with the likes of matlab and mathematica?
<genii-around> squarebracket: dpkg also has a log
<squarebracket> genii-around, thanks!
<jrib> tr3x12: superior imho (because it is actually free software (beer and speech))
<tr3x12> jrib: hahaha.. free ftw.:D
<tiptop2> schnuffle,   thank you for all your help so far, it is about midnight here, need to reach home, will reconnect in a while
<cryptodira> Dr_Willis, the fn (function) button with 'z' controls brightness of the keyboard.... supposedly...
<rocky_raccoon> hi.... can anyone help me setting xampp for a 64 bits architecture
<sie> How do I make  ubuntu ask for the keyring password again?
<jsn>  there is some problem with playing videos files..when i start them.. there is no video but sound comes.this problem  occurred suddenly when i had installed ubuntu there was  no such prob..anybody who can help??
<ikonia> jsn: are you still using ubuntu ?
<jsn> ikonia:ya
<ikonia> jsn: what version ?
<jsn> ikonia:10.10
<ikonia> jsn: what type of video files are they ?
<jsn> ikonia:like avi
<ikonia> jsn: what encoding?
<jsn> ikonia: i didn understand
<rocky_raccoon> hi... im trying to run xampp on ubuntu 64
<rocky_raccoon> but not even 32 libs seems to work
<ikonia> jsn: when a video file is created, the video and audio streams are encoded
<rocky_raccoon> any suggestions?
<ikonia> rocky_raccoon: axampp is not supported, you should try using lamp
<bc81> sie: System >> Preferences >> Passwords and Keyrings
<ikonia> rocky_raccoon: xampp is a self contained platform
<rokyronnie> How can I access my old version of kernel ? If II try from Grub menu, it loads, but it's just a terminal, I tried startx but it says  Login incorrect, what can I do?
<bc81> sie: *Encryption Keys
<jsn> ikonia: then just tell me the steps how can i tell u about encoding as i dun know about this
<ikonia> jsn: where did you get the files ?
<jsn> ikonia: had downloaded
<ikonia> jsn: from where
<vooze> Any good ideas for a gmail checker??? I've checked software center but there is ALOT.. anyone have good experience with some of them?
<jsn> ikonia :torrent
<bc81> vooze best one i have used is mail-notification
<ikonia> jsn: post me the link for the torrent and I'll test it
<ikonia> jsn: I'll check out the encoding of the files
 * NEXUS-6 is away: Away
<jsn> ikonia: now it is giving problems in all the files ..will it be of use to check each n every link?
<andygraybeal> how do i say match everything that has the word: Automated   in it with regex?
<ikonia> jsn: no, just one as an example
<ikonia> !away > NEXUS-6
<ubottu> NEXUS-6, please see my private message
<vooze> bc81, thanks
<MtrPanda> how can I stop Xchat from automatically logging on here
<schnuffle> andygraybeal: ^.*Automated.*$
<ikonia> MtrPanda: it's in perferences, auto join and default server
<jsn> ikonia: let me remind you the same were working fine till yesterday but today they are giving problem
<ikonia> jsn: tell you what, help yourself
<Ethelwulf> vooze: Empathy works good for gmail as well, unless you don't like it for a particular reason.
<MtrPanda> have looked and dont seem to make sense of it
<ikonia> MtrPanda: try #xchat
<corgan_> when i type in ifconfig i don't see an option for wlan0 ? can someone help
<jsn> ikonia:  chill dude...
<ikonia> jsn: nope, you don't want to give me the info to help you, good luck
<jsn> ikonia: okay sry ..m giving u the link..
<MtrPanda> ok will try
<ibrahim> is there a way in ubuntu to have 192x1080P screen setting?
<ikonia> jsn: don't worry, not interested now
<MtrPanda> ikonia,
<andygraybeal> schnuffle, awesome thank you!
<ikonia> ibrahim: if your card/monitor supoprts it, sure
<ibrahim> 1920x1080
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim:   that res works here..
<jsn> ikonia: ur wish dude
<bc81> MtrPanda: you mean you want it to not connect to #ubuntu @ startup?
<schnuffle> andygraybeal: that will match each line with the word in it
<denis_> #linux
<corgan_> i installed a driver for my wireless card but i still cant use it, i'm running ubuntu 10.10 and have a ralink 5390/3090 wireless card
<ibrahim> do i need to install drivers seperately for nvidia?
<MtrPanda> yes. not connect
<MtrPanda> to freenone
<bc81> MtrPanda: right-click the #ubuntu tab and remove from favorites
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim:  system  -> admin -> addational drivers
<ibrahim> sweet
<corgan_> hello?
<schnuffle> corgan_: how did you install?
<ikonia> bc81: does removing it from favourite stop it auto connecting ?
<bc81> MtrPanda: yes, i believe it does
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim:  there should of been some message shen you logged in about the drivers also
<corgan_> through a deb pakage
<MtrPanda> ok, will exit and try again
<corgan_> aditional drivers says there are no proprietary drivers on this system
<corgan_> what did i do wrong
<schnuffle> corgan_: how did you install?
<schnuffle> corgan_:  http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645716
<corgan_> through a deb pakage in software center schnuffle
<genii-around> corgan_: You may need to do: sudo depmod -a
<corgan_> genii around: what does that do?
<bc81> !info depmod
<ubottu> Package depmod does not exist in maverick
<corgan_> genii-around, i did that...now what?
<MtrPanda> Thanks, part way there. Xchat does not auto connect to #ubuntu but still auto connects to freenode
<MtrPanda> how can i stop that?
<schnuffle> corgan_: please try to answer te questions: what was the output of sudo depmod -a
<andygraybeal> schnuffle, awesome it works!
<corgan_> schnuffle: i typed it but there was no output
<schnuffle> andygraybeal: for further reading http://www.regular-expressions.info/tutorial.html
<schnuffle> corgan_: have you a switch to enable/disable wifi and is it switched on?
<bc81> MtrPanda: hmm.. XChat >> Network List >> Freenode: Edit
<corgan_> yes it is on schnuffle
<andygraybeal> thank you schnuffle
<MtrPanda> bc81,   the auto connect at startup has never been activated an is unchecked as are all the other servers
<schnuffle> corgan_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo lsmod | pastebinit and paste the url
<corgan_> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/hszqyWG4
<corgan_> i did already schnuffle
<ZeeTron> just english?
<schnuffle> you pasted depmod -a but not lsmod
<bc81> MtrPanda: no idea man, check #xchat :-)
<schnuffle> ZeeTron: there channels for other languages
<schnuffle> there are*
<ZeeTron> schnuffle,  but about ubuntu?
<bc81> MtrPanda: i mean, maybe set a different server to connect to, then you might be given the option to disable freenode auto connect
<schnuffle> ZeeTron: yes which language?
<MtrPanda> bc81,  ok, will try.. think maybe if i force it on then when i take it off it might reset it.. it came like this out of the box
<ZeeTron> portuguese
<bc81> MtrPanda: because launching xchat without connecting seems rather pointless
<schnuffle> !br | ZeeTron
<ubottu> ZeeTron: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<corgan_> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/BJiAWSDR
<MtrPanda> ok, will try
<ZeeTron> i typed brazil, but there is no channel for
<ikonia> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ZeeTron> good
<ikonia> ZeeTron: #ubuntu-br
<ZeeTron> ty all
<aeon> hi
<ZeeTron> * ubuntu-br :No such channel
<ZeeTron> :S
<ikonia> ZeeTron: #ubuntu-br
<soporte> ubuntu-chile
<ikonia> soporte: what ?
<soporte> suport
<denis_> irc://irc.abjects.net
<ZeeTron> ohhh i was not puting the  # thing
<schnuffle> corgan_: i don't see any ralink  modules, what appens wen you do: sudo insmod rt5390sta
<ikonia> denis_: what ?
<ikonia> denis_: why are you posting that in an Ubuntu support channel
<bc81> !cl
<soporte> ok
<brontoeee> is there a screenshot tool that would make nice snaps of selected window, together with transparency of borders?
<soporte> bye
<denis_> im trying to conect m new in linux
<denis_> m sorry
<denis_> how do i conect to other chanel
<xangua>  /join #channelname
<ikonia> denis_: what client ?
<Dr_Willis> denis_:  /j #foo
<brontoeee> this http://imagebin.org/137933 is not good enough of a snap
<MC8> Hey there, does anyone know whereabouts mysql might have its config on my localhost?
<ikonia> MC8: /etc/my.cnf
<schnuffle> MC8: /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<Dr_Willis> brontoeee:  clarify what you mean by the borders stuff..
<brontoeee> Dr_Willis, http://imagebin.org/137933
<ZeeTron> why my screan blink sometimes?
<denis_> the abjects channe
<brontoeee> see the black stuff at the TL and TR, that should be transparent
<denis_> client is abjects
<MC8> thanks. Don't suppose you know whether phpmyadmin is installed somewhere accessible via localhost/something?
<ikonia> denis_: abjects is a network, not a client
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<mephisto_> hi there!
<denis_> ok a network then
<corgan_> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/EUDjCbiA
<schnuffle> MC8: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin will install it
<MC8> thanks
<staff_nowa> Hello,
<staff_nowa> a domain, he is redirected to google mail MX. Is it possible to throw a portion of the sub domain to another server MX?
<Dr_Willis> denis_:  time to chek your irc client docs.. /server ser4vername  or /connect servername   is common
<schnuffle> corgan_: so the module is not installed
<ikonia> denis_: it depends on your client
<s0undt3ch> I installed a package, with dpkg and --ignore-depends. Now, when I do apt-get update/upgrade those deps keep apearing. How can I make my system really ignore those?
<MC8> schnuffle: right, installed. But where?
<milind> how to write a init script that pull my latest git code from github every time i reboot
<denis_> do i just but in the client name and conect
<corgan_> well i thought it was...thank you
 * MC8 has not yet worked out where the hell apt-get installs stuff to
<corgan_> can you help me install it schnuffle
<schnuffle> MC8: /usr/share/phpmyadmin, it can bereached through http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<MC8> hm, it says installed, but that link isn't working
<schnuffle> corgan_: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645716
<denis_> where do i check the client
<corgan_> i thought i installed the 3090 driver schnuffle
<ikonia> denis_: what client are you using
<vooze> Hello.. i use google gmail.. is there a good program that sync calender, mail etc. etc. with gmail.. other than evolution?
<denis_> smuxi
<corgan_> that driver on that link doesn't exist schnuffle
<schnuffle> MC8: sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin and chosse to configure it for apache2
<BiPolah> Vooze: Thunderbird, perhaps
<xangua> vooze: thunderbird, kmail, a lot out there
<ikonia> denis_: http://www.smuxi.org/faq
<denis_> where do i go and check the client is smuxi a client
<MC8> still nothing
<denis_> how many client are there
<ikonia> denis_: many
<victor1> hi ppl
<schnuffle> MC8: your apache is running?
<victor1> need help w empathy
<denis_> whats the best one
<ikonia> denis_: depends what you like, different for everyone
<victor1> dont work my empathy with msn account
<MC8> I assume so, http://localhost works fine
<denis_> one that i could go anywhere
<ikonia> denis_: all of them
<denis_> because when i use windows i have mirc
<schnuffle> corgan_: the link was for a description how to install it here's the download location http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<ikonia> denis_: that has no relevence
<lolcat> MC8: I get a 404 on that...
<denis_> but im trying linux
<ikonia> denis_: and there are plenty of clients, try them
<corgan_> ok....thanks
<schnuffle> MC8: check is a config exists in /etc/apache/conf.d
<denis_> but mirc is better in windows
<ikonia> denis_: then use mirc in windows
<bc81> brontoeee: this is a known, long-standing bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-utils/+bug/74008
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 74008 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) ""Include the window border" doesn't work by default (with compiz)" [Low,Triaged]
<denis_> no i just want to see if lnux is the same
<ikonia> denis_: then try some clients
<MC8> schnuffle: at /etc/apache2/conf.d is a dir, nothing at /etc/apache/
<victor1> need help empathy: network error
<schnuffle> MC8: if not, the config should be found under /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<bc81> brontoeee: also, you must use gimp or like to manually remove the corners
<denis_> ok the site you gave me i could clients there or where do i go
<schnuffle> MC8: of course it a dir, look into it
<MC8> haha
<ikonia> denis_: open the package manager, search for irc clients, try some
<xangua> denis_: you can find irc clients in softwace centre
<MC8> /etc/apache2/conf.d/charset
<MC8> /etc/apache2/conf.d/javascript-common.conf
<MC8> /etc/apache2/conf.d/localized-error-pages
<MC8> /etc/apache2/conf.d/other-vhosts-access-log
<FloodBot3> MC8: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MC8> /etc/apache2/conf.d/security
<denis_> ok il go see
<MC8> er, sorry about that
<ikonia> MC8: stop
<brontoeee> bc81, no problems with decorations, only the transparent part, let me disable compiz ...
<Squarism> PhilMather, Philips5?
<MC8> er, sorry about that
<victor1> i cant use msn in empathy with ubuntu 10.10
<victor1> help
<Dr_Willis> denis_:  i use xchat in windows and in linux  :)
<Dr_Willis> denis_:  or weechat.
<Dr_Willis> night all
<denis_> ok ty
<corgan_> how do i target a make file
<MC8> brb
 * devco3 is away: ==
<ikonia> !away > devhell
<ubottu> devhell, please see my private message
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !away > devco3
<ubottu> devco3, please see my private message
<schnuffle> MC8: so no phpmyadmin.conf in conf.d?
<MC8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567090/
<makoto-sf> 'sup. So, I aw this "chinese edition" ubuntu, first thoughts, is whats so special about it. Is it just normal ubuntu with language packs, or is it the whole deal with the spyware too?
<olivier> need help! dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu on 2 different hd!!
<ikonia> makoto-sf: ubuntu with chinese localisation
<brontoeee> bc81, ok, i made it work with compiz disabled and using a snapshot app called Shutter
<brontoeee> http://imagebin.org/137939 bc81
<ikonia> olivier: ok, what's the problem ?
<schnuffle> sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf then restart apache and test
<BiPolah> Olivier: Just install ubuntu and GRUB on the first drive, Windows 7 on the second.
<makoto-sf> ikonia: so all default languages etc are chinese?
<ikonia> makoto-sf: yes
<bc81> schnuffle: looks good :-)
<adeee> hello can any programmer help me.?
<makoto-sf> ikonia: ah ok, thanks :)
<xangua> hapy chinese new year makoto-sf
<ikonia> adeee: with what ?
<olivier> <ikonia> i install windows 7 first and after ubuntu on a different hd and now windows 7 won't show up in boot it boot up strait to ubuntu
<ikonia> olivier: it looks like detection of ubuntu has failed and it will need to be manually added
<ikonia> !grub2 > olivier
<ubottu> olivier, please see my private message
<ikonia> olivier: check out the link ubottu pm'd you, it's got info about adding an entry manually
<olivier> grub never show up
<ikonia> olivier: because it only has one option,  boot into ubuntu, if it has more, it will show up
<adeee> ikonia: i install blender but when i try to open it. its freez my ubuntu linux. linux gone held. then i reboot hardly. my visual effects on none. so tell me how to open it. my ram is 512 mb
<ikonia> adeee: I'm sorry, what you've just said is garbled, I don't understand
<Oer> olivier hold left shift key, to enter grub2, else you won't see any of the grub menu
<victor1> plz
<victor1> any1 help me
<victor1> with empathy
<ikonia> victor1: it looks like msn is not currently working with msn, there are a few bug reports, I'm not sure how current they are
<adeee>  i install blender but when i try to open it. its freez my ubuntu linux. linux gone held. my visual effects on none. so tell me how to open it. my ram is 512 mb
<ikonia> adeee: how did you install blender ?
<sloncic> Hellooo
<brontoeee> bc81, http://imagebin.org/137940 < - zexy
<bc81> brontoeee: nice!
<ElderDryas> ikonia / victor1 : my empathy appears to be working with MSN (if that's what you meant...just checked my account)
<adeee> from blender official site. deb package. as they instructed
<ikonia> ElderDryas: ahh, fine
<ikonia> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.49.2~dfsg-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 10520 kB, installed size 27612 kB
<ikonia> adeee: remove the deb, and install using the ubuntu package manager
<brontoeee> bc81, i think ill write a howto screenshot :P
<adeee> ok i try
<bc81> brontoeee: good idea :)
<corgan_> schnuffle...i believe i installe dthe driver....how do i check
<ElderDryas> victor1: what (exactly) is your problem?
<techbreak> any pdf to word converter for ubuntu ?
<mendy> hi
<schnuffle> corgan_: sudo depmod -a and see if it got loded
<corgan_> schnuffle: i believe the diver was installed just now....what do i do to check is a driver was installed
<MC8> schnuffle: feeling like an idiot here, but, er, how do I restart apache?
<olivier> <ikonia> the link is for recovering linux but i lost windows
<schnuffle> MC8: sudo service apache2 restart
<MC8> schnuffle: that works, thanks
<corgan_> i still see nothing.....but i did make and make install
<corgan_> schunffle: i still see nothing.....but i did make and make install
<adeee> same result
<corgan_> schnuffle i did make and make install but i see nothing
<ikonia> adeee: run hardware tests (such as memtest) against your PC check for stability
<ikonia> adeee: also make sure you are using the supported/stable video card kernel modules
<schnuffle> corgan_: sudo updatedb && locate rt5390 | grep .ko
<bc81> hi mendy
<adeee> how to check via lspci ?
<ikonia> adeee: check what ?
<techbreak> how to convert pdf file into word ?
<adeee> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ikonia> techbreak: use microsoft word and adobe pdf creator to export it
<adeee> this vga card info
<ikonia> adeee: ok, so that's a supported video card, that's good
<adeee> is this supported ?
<adeee> then why computer gone held?
<techbreak> ikonia, adobe pdf creator ? does that works with ubuntu ? and how do i use microsoft word in ubuntu ?
<techbreak> :o
<ikonia> adeee: run memtest from a livecd on your PC for a good few hours
<ikonia> techbreak: no, it won't work in ubuntu
<techbreak> ikonia, I was asking about ubuntu... m$  i have lots of ideas to do so :D
<adeee> ok ikonia i can do it. but can you tell me if you dont mind what advantages of mem test occures? because i never try it before?
<ikonia> techbreak: well, as MS word is a closed sourced format, and Adobe PDF's are also closed sourced, it's not a great start
<ikonia> adeee: to make sure your machine is stable
<corgan_> ok schnuffle...i'l send you a pastebin
<adeee> ok thanxs i do.
<ikonia> techbreak: there are plenty of PDF converters in ubuntu, but none to Word
<schnuffle> techbreak: pdftotext to extract the text, openoffice to save a doc document
<ikonia> schnuffle: that won't keep the formatting correct for word
<corgan_> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/NmFpFj0k
<techbreak> schnuffle, does that goes with "sudo apt-get install pdftotext ? "
<corgan_> schnuffle: it was installed am i corrdct?
<techbreak> schnuffle, that doesn't :( where can I find that ?
<schnuffle> techbreak: as ikonia mentioned you'll loose the format
<schnuffle> techbreak: it's part of some package give me a moment
<techbreak> schnuffle, hmm.. i need just the texts.. format i don't care..
<techbreak> schnuffle, okie :) take your time :
<schnuffle> corgan_: module seems to be installed. try insmod rt5390sta and check with lsmod if it got loaded.
<arran-g_> hi, anyone know how I can clear cached credentials for a smb/cifs share?
<bc81> techbreak: if all you need is the text, you can copy + paste into open office
<Jordan_U> techbreak: PDF is such a different concept that it can't really be converted to a document format.
<ikonia> arran-g_: they won't be cached
<Jordan_U> techbreak: At least not preserving formatting.
<techbreak> Jordan_U, hmm
<arran-g_> ikonia: i have a windows box with shares on it
<ikonia> arran-g_: yes ?
<arran-g_> I recently changed a password to one of those shares
<arran-g_> and now I get permission denied
<techbreak> bc81, thats one idea.. but some stuff is not so easy... like tables and all... ( I was stupid to mention just text what i needed )
<corgan_> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/vsWwmgjH
<ikonia> arran-g_: did you click "save password" when you entered it ?
<arran-g_> no
<jared__> w
<arran-g_> there was no initial password on the share until I added one
<bc81> techbreak: ahh, i see
<ikonia> arran-g_: then if the password is wrong it should prompt you for the new password
<schnuffle> corgan_: sudo insmod rt5390sta
<arran-g_> ikonia: you'd hope so, its not doing though >.<
<schnuffle> techbreak: it's package xpdf-utils
<ElderDryas> ikonia: I think you were right...messanger.live.com is flakey (I was using messanger.hotmail.com as the server)
<Jordan_U> techbreak: Since I see now that you just need the text, as long as it's not just a PDF with images in it (many are for whatever reason) you should be fine with pdf2text (as others have mentioned).
<corgan_> got the same thing
<corgan_> schnuffle: got the same thing
<bc81> techbreak: have you considered some of the online pdf converters?
<ikonia> arran-g_: see if there is a password in your keyring
<techbreak> bc81, no I don't no any one of them.. link please
<techbreak> schnuffle, okie I am checking that out
<bc81> techbreak: have not tried it, http://www.pdftoword.com/
<arran-g_> k
<corgan_> scnuffle: http://pastebin.com/usb2UYVV
<techbreak> bc81, checking
<arran-g_> ikonia: checked and there are non related to the share.
<schnuffle> corgan_: did you follow steps 10- on http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645716
<arran-g_> may try mounting it manually
<LunaVorax> Hello everyone. I'm looking for a software that can allow me to stream my desktop to Ustream. Is it possible under Ubuntu ?
<corgan_> scnuffle how do i get to etc/modules?
<schnuffle> corgan_: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<rasengan> Anyone know with Ubuntu 9.04 if /etc/rc.local has ap roblem when running in a Xen virtual environment?
<rasengan> Adding echo $(date) - Running >> /var/test.run
<rasengan> To the rc.local which is oua +x, provides nothing int he /var/test.run file. :(
<ZeroCold> k
<bc81> techbreak: just tried this one, seems to be working: http://www.pdfonline.com/pdf2word/index.asp
<corgan_> schnuffle: in what directory?
<ZeroCold> http://www.rotutoriale.net :>
<corgan_> rasengan: chidoris is better..i like your name
<schnuffle> corgan_: /etc is te directory and modules is the file
<techbreak> bc81, trying
<rasengan> corgan: lol =)
<bc81> techbreak: it did pretty well, even with the tables
<rasengan> corgan_: Would you perchance know anything about ubuntu 9.04 in a xen virtual environment not launching rc.local startup script
<bc81> techbreak: only minor flaws, but they can be easily fixed
<schnuffle> rasengan: use full path and "....."
<corgan_> rasengan: can't say i do
<kekko> hello
<kekko> i wont downloads film
<ikonia> kekko: ok, so use a film downloading site ?
<rasengan> The thing is even "echo $(date) - Running >> /var/test.run
<rasengan>  isnt running :(
<schnuffle> rasengan:  /bin/echo "$(date) - Running" >> /var/test.run
<kekko> i dont hane a site for downloading
<kekko> have*
<ikonia> kekko: not something we can help you with
<techbreak> bc81, that worked... not bad :) thanks :)
<corgan_> schnuffle: i cant edit that file, although i can view it
<bc81> techbreak: glad to hear it :-)
<schnuffle> corgan_: you used sudo gedit /etc/modules?
<WXZ> do user extended attributes get wiped if you move a file to an ntfs partition?
<corgan_> yeah..sorry i just did that thanks
<kekko> http://xdccing.com/
<WXZ> wait, let me check
<ikonia> kekko: why are you pasting that  ?
<yubahaq> Hi:d
<yubahaq> i want a resoltuion starts at boot not at a start of session
<arran-g_> ikonia: gotting working manually with mount.cifs
<bc81> i have a question: is it possible to open certain .txt files with one program, and other .txt files with another?  basically, 2 groups i would like to associate with 2 different document programs.  ideas?
<yubahaq> i have tried startup-manager but didn't have the resolution i want
<ikonia> arran-g_: was there anything in the keyring ?
<ikonia> bc81: nope
<arran-g_> ikonia: no
<ikonia> arran-g_: most odd
<bc81> ikonia: that was a fast answer :-)
<arran-g_> tis
<arran-g_> ikonia: thanks anyway thou
<cyberlord> wep cracking is a little hard for  me cause I can't find the interface
<ikonia> cyberlord: then don't crack wep,
<cyberlord> just wanna tyr some tricks on  my sys
<chovynz> where is a humor channel? i need to ask a rhetorical question and blow off some steam
<ikonia> cyberlord: ok, well, this channel isn't a cracking channel
<yubahaq> §?????????????
<ikonia> cyberlord: #ubuntu-offtopic #defocus
<cyberlord> I know  of course
<ikonia> cyberlord: then why did you ask ?
<yubahaq> exit
<Pici> chovynz:  #ubuntu-offtopic #defocus
<chovynz> thanks Pici
<ikonia> Pici: good eyes
<Squarism> when is 11.04 released? april?
<cyberlord> just wanna know how secured it is.
<JesperFFF> Hey guys :) One of u know what is the best software for creating a media server for ps3?
<ikonia> Squarism: correct
<VCoolio> bc81: you can
<Daekdroom> Squarism, Version scheme follows: year.month, so yeah
<Pici> Squarism: Ubuntu versions are YEAR.MONTH of release
<bc81> VCoolio: how??
<schnuffle> cyberlord: wep takes less then 5 minutes to crack
<Daekdroom> Squarism, It is possible to be delayed, but that only happened once.
<VCoolio> bc81: start a text file with a shebang and make executable, first line: #!/usr/bin/gedit
<Squarism> yeah.. i sorta knew that.. but i HOPED it was already done
<Daekdroom> Squarism, it's still under heavy development and is not recommended for production machines
<goltoof> JesperFFF:  idk, but let me know what you find :)
<VCoolio> bc81: or first line: #!/usr/bin/emacs -nw
<cyberlord> ikonia: ever done such a thing?
<ikonia> cyberlord: yes, why are you asking though
<fille12> hello  can i get some helpm , installed ubuntu and upgraded 10.10 got my font mirrowed and my mein menu uppside down
<fille12> anyone got the same problem?
<fille12> the monitor settings says its normal
<fille12> xrandr -o normal dident work
<cyberlord> Squarism: can I get a reliable tutorial on that?
<fille12> no one know what im doin wrion?
<fille12> wrong?
<econ> anyone know what to do if a program is still there even though it should have been uninstalled? I am trying to get rid of VMware player so I can install VMware server. When I use sudo apt-get --purge remove vmware it tells me it can't find the package. It doesn't show up in synapitc packet manager either. But it is still in my applications and I can't install VMware server till it's gone.
<bc81> VCoolio: awesome, now all i need to remember is how to default to running the file, instead of displaying it :)
<ikonia> econ: it uses a perl script to manually install things outside the package manager
<schnuffle> econ: don't use server it's eol and has memory leaks
<ElderDryas> bc81: natilus>edit>preferences>behavior
<JesperFFF> goltoof, i will :)
<econ> How can I get rid of it then. What would you reccomend schnuffle? Thanks
<cyberlord> want t install VMware on my ubuntu, any help from you guys?
<goltoof> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<goltoof> :/
<schnuffle> econ: ESXi, xen, kvm or virtualbox
<guntbert> !vmware | cyberlord
<ubottu> cyberlord: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<kekko> ki mi aiuta
<bc81> ElderDryas: thanks
<econ> thanks, I'll check them out.
<ElderDryas> bc81: np
<cyberlord> ubottu: thanks, man
<bc81> VCoolio: i'llkeep playing with this to get it working,thanks again i really appreciate it
<thangavel> quit
<barney> i have a question about bluetooth headphone pairing in 10.10
<fille12> im really fucked here after my update, my window header is on the right side
<thangavel> join c
<thangavel> join c++
<fille12> and my text is inverted
<VCoolio> bc81: no problem, have fun
<fille12> why did i do the fucking update!
<goltoof> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<thangavel> hello guys how to find out all the available channels
<Pici> !alis | thangavel
<ubottu> thangavel: Looking for a channel? /msg alis list *searchterm*     More help in #freenode
<fille12> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Pici> fille12: do you mean the close/maximize/minimize buttons?
<schnuffle> fille12: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301380 helps
<SuperMiguel> any one know what this is? https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7N2va62uxqQxwruEz-aQPthVHOxBhLeXm8Y5pWm_ufY?feat=directlink ?
<SuperMiguel> system crashed and comes with that at reboot
<fille12> schnuffle that a screen rotation problem
<kekko> chi mi aiuta
<thangavel> how to search for channels in a customized way than by the alphabetical order
<kokonoula> hello 2 every one
<rasengan> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/rc.local missing LSB information
<ikonia> SuperMiguel: that is a kernel panic
<rasengan> dang. does that mean i have a bad image of ubuntu 9.04
<rasengan> :(
<fille12> schnuffle i got  the text- mirrored
<SuperMiguel> ikonia, why im getting it?
<thangavel> how to search for channels in a customized way than by the alphabetical order
<kokonoula> does anybody know how to install keylogger?
<Pici> rasengan: 9.04 is no longer supported. It has reached its End of Life.
<schnuffle> rasengan: rc.local is in /etc
<thangavel> how to search for channels in a customized way than by the alphabetical order
<thangavel> how to search for channels in a customized way than by the alphabetical order
<thangavel> how to search for channels in a customized way than by the alphabetical order
<FloodBot3> thangavel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> Not like that.
<SuperMiguel> any one know what this is? https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7N2va62uxqQxwruEz-aQPthVHOxBhLeXm8Y5pWm_ufY?feat=directlink system crashed and now getting this ?
<rasengan> Pici: can i upgrade ubuntu 9.04 if its on a xen virtual machine
<barney> Im trying to get my motorola s10-hd headphones to connect and it wont pair
<ikonia> SuperMiguel: I've just told you
<SuperMiguel> ikonia, how do i fix it?
<SuperMiguel> ikonia, and why did it happend?
<Pici> rasengan: You may be able to, take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ikonia> SuperMiguel: no idea, kernel panics can be down to many things
<kokonoula> does anybody know how to install keylogger?
<SuperMiguel> ikonia, is there a fix?
<SuperMiguel> ikonia, or i have to reload?
<fille12> anyone know how to fix font and main menu inverted (mirror)
<ikonia> SuperMiguel: you don't even know what caused it, so how can there be a fix, it can be caused be a lot of things
<fille12> the background is also upsidedown
<SuperMiguel> ikonia, so what should i do?
<areon> Hi all
<ikonia> SuperMiguel: are you using ubuntu or debian ?
<SuperMiguel> deb
<ZykoticK9> SuperMiguel, are you using Debian or Ubuntu?  Why would you cross post the same question to both?
<_skpl> !gnome-shell
<coz_> kokonoula,  have you looked here?   http://siymat.info/how-to-install-a-keylogger-on-linux-and-ubuntu-9-04-or-higher-version/
<ikonia> SuperMiguel: then don't ask in this channel
<ikonia> SuperMiguel: this channel is for ubuntu support
<ardchoille> _skpl: gnome-shell may be in the repos for you: apt-cache search gnome-shell
<techbreak> i downloaded .bin file of jdk for java 6... how to install bin file ?
<schnuffle> kokonoula: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/pykeylogger/index.php?title=Main_Page
<ZykoticK9> techbreak, if you add the partner repo you can install java from Ubuntu
<schnuffle> !java > techbreak
<ubottu> techbreak, please see my private message
<kokonoula> coz_, i did a research , but all the links i find to download the package are invalid,
<erUSUL> !java | techbreak do not use the bin see here
<ubottu> techbreak do not use the bin see here: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<kokonoula> this one is working
<coz_> kokonoula,   ok let me check, hold on
<kokonoula> schnuffle, thx
<areon> is there anyone from the Czech Republic?
<barney> can anyone help me with my bluetooth issue
<ikonia> areon: why ?
<areon> ikonia: i try if it works
<coz_> kokonoula,    http://code.google.com/p/logkeys/
<ikonia> areon: try what ?
<erUSUL> !cz | areon
<ubottu> areon: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<coz_> kokonoula,   and that previous link I gave you should explain how to compile and install
<techbreak> schnuffle, i have already installed sun-java6 from the synaptic
<erUSUL> techbreak: so why you need the bin ?
<techbreak> erUSUL, after installing that.. don't I need jdk to install ?
<kokonoula> coz_, i have the package now
<kokonoula> i know what to do from now on
<kokonoula> thanks a lot
<kokonoula> :)
<erUSUL> techbreak: if you installed sum-java6-jdk you do not need anything more
<coz_> kokonoula,  no problem...good luck
<bc81> VCoolio: i think i found another way, by adding come different characters to the extension (eg. .txt[], .[txt] .txt1, etc.)  i can then associate them with a different document viewer.
<bc81> some*
<BajK> hey there, so I just wanted to refresh my kernel modules since my battery drain is huge now because of the new kernel not loading the module. I tried the tutorial here http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10101767&postcount=3 but with the new kernel 2.6.35-25-generic-pae (instead of 24) all I get when compiling is "No rule to create Grafik/Mod.. End"
<BajK> when doing make
<ikonia> BajK: why are you compiling anything ?
<BajK> ikonia: because without it my battery will last like 2 hours on my notebook
<BajK> instead of 8?
<ikonia> BajK: which module is it ?
<techbreak> erUSUL, how do I set the executing path then ?
<BajK> ikonia: read the forum post, everything's in it :)
<ikonia> BajK: no, just tell me what module it is
<BajK> a custom one, called timelinex_acpi
<erUSUL> techbreak: what does « java -version » returns?
<techbreak> erUSUL, java version "1.6.0_20"
<techbreak> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.5) (6b20-1.9.5-0ubuntu1)
<techbreak> OpenJDK Server VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode)
<veovis_muaddib> I'm looking around and it looks like you can format HFS+ volumes from Linux, but I'm not seeing any specific information on that.  Can anyone help with that, and with turning off journaling once it's made?
<erUSUL> techbreak: you have to configure the default java to be sun's
<erUSUL> techbreak: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<BajK> ikonia: so, now I booted the -24 kernel and this one is loading the module (since it compiled properly) and now my battery life is an estimated 55 minutes and rising instead of 22 like it was before at 29%
<ikonia> BajK: why don't you just move the module from the .24 to the .whatever kernel branch, it's the same base code
<BajK> I tried
<BajK> but it wont load
<schnuffle> veovis_muaddib: there' a package hfsprogs which should provide the right tools
<ikonia> BajK: what does it say ?
<BajK> running it manually with modprobe it says "Invalid parameter" or something
<veovis_muaddib> schnuffle: Thank you, I'll start looking at that
<erUSUL> !info hfsprogs | veovis_muaddib
<techbreak> erUSUL, i did that and it asked to select path.. i selected auto mode
<ubottu> veovis_muaddib: hfsprogs (source: hfsprogs): mkfs and fsck for HFS and HFS+ file systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 332.25-8 (maverick), package size 124 kB, installed size 304 kB
<BajK> mom, rebooting, then ill give you the exact termn
<techbreak> erUSUL, is that fine ? :O
<ikonia> BajK: "or something" doesn't help,
<erUSUL> techbreak: you did not get a numbered list of alternatives?
<BajK> yep, hold on, just restarting now and I'll give you the exact term ;)
<veovis_muaddib> erUSUL: Thanks!  Would our names have anything in common by chance?
<techbreak> erUSUL, i did.. and i selected "0" for auto mode ...
<psychoize> hey yo
<erUSUL> veovis_muaddib: Frank Herbert :)
<veovis_muaddib> erUSUL: Yep.  Awesome
<erUSUL> techbreak: if you want to make sure choose sun's java explacitily
<BajK> so, lsmod | grep time doesnt list the module in the 25er kernel, although it is in /etc/modules and it is copied to the same directory (of the 25er kernel of course) than in the 24. and sudo modprobe timelinex_acpi says:  FATAL: Error inserting timelinex_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.35-25-generic-pae/kernel/timelinex_acpi.ko): Invalid module format
<BajK> @ikonia
<techbreak> erUSUL,  0            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java   1061      auto mode
<techbreak>   1            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java   1061      manual mode
<techbreak>   2            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java       63        manual mode
<techbreak> erUSUL, which one should i select ?
<engemec> Problems when I'm using gtk-recordmydesktop. The video show some bugs when I close windows or use the menu's widows for exaple.
<ikonia> BajK: invalid module format ?
<ikonia> BajK: that's unexpected
<BajK> ikonia: that's what it says
<erUSUL> techbreak: 2
<techbreak> erUSUL, done.. am I done now ?
<BajK> ikonia: is it possible that make fails just because the .c file is stored in a directory with a space in it?
<erUSUL> techbreak: you should
<BajK> maybe I'll try copying it just to ~
<BajK> yep
<ikonia> BajK: well, it's more likley the make file as it's saying there is no rule
<BajK> that got it
<BajK> -.-
<BajK> Building modules, stage 2. done.
<BajK> lol^^
<BajK> okay :]
<Docfxit> I would like to install samba so I can have windows file shares
<Docfxit> I tried sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<ikonia> !samba > Docfxit
<ubottu> Docfxit, please see my private message
<gravitone> hi
<erUSUL> Docfxit: Places>Network>Windows Network is not working ?
<techbreak> erUSUL, where do i write my java program now ? and where do i execute it ?
<BajK> ikonia: lol yep, that got it :) working now. sorry for bothering you :)
<geekbri> does ubuntu have a console program simliar to fedoras fpaste?
<erUSUL> techbreak: it depends. you may want to install an ide or use a simple text editor
<ikonia> BajK: not a bother, just confused about what you saw
<Pici> techbreak: javac program.java ; java program
<ikonia> !pastebinit | geekbri
<ubottu> geekbri: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<geekbri> ikonia: thanks!
<Docfxit> erUSUL I get an error saying Unable to mount location
<gravitone> Im having a serious install issue on an AMD k6-3/ALI aladdin V based system. Creating partitions does not work, there seems to be a serious issue with read/write to ATA drives on the ali IDE controller.
<veovis_muaddib> geekbri: Also, sprunge.us can be aliased in any shell for any distro.  I even use it on macs.
<techbreak> erUSUL, I was talking where do i switch my shell to execute the java program ?
<gravitone> anyone any clues on how to start diagnosing this?
<ikonia> gravitone: how big is your disk ?
<techbreak> Pici, as we so in windows c:/programfiles/java/jdk.../bin " where do i go in ubuntu ? erUSUL
<erUSUL> techbreak: what java program? a specific one? java should work fro any location
<geekbri> veovis_muaddib: thanks!
<ashish> I was working with libconfig, and saw the grammar in the tutorial. I was wondering if I have to write my own grammar, or whether that grammar is already checked by the library automatically . My aim is to extract information from the configuration file and also maintain checks on it to ensure that they follow the particular format. I am already using the default format as seen in sample.cfg on the libconfig website. Please answer to this query
<gravitone> ikonia: 10gb
<erUSUL> techbreak: in linux you do not have to go to anywhere. javac java and the other java tools should work from anywhere
<gravitone> tried different drives/cables
<techbreak> erUSUL, ok m checking..
<gravitone> hirens boot cd can access them fine btw.
<ikonia> gravitone: what chipset is the controller ?
<Pici> techbreak: 'javac' and 'java' are in your $PATH, so you should be able to run the from anywhere.
<gravitone> ALI aladdin V
<erUSUL> gravitone: i have a later model of Ali/uli pata controller and works fine ...
<gravitone> dunnow the exact controller part nr.
<veovis_muaddib> techbreak: In fact, if you have to use Windows still, you can add the java directory to your path in Windows for the same effect.  It's just automatic in linux
<ikonia> gravitone: there are a LOT of bug numbers assigned against that controller,
<ikonia> gravitone: lots very old too
<erUSUL> gravitone: 00:16.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c7) <<< this is mine
<gravitone> ikonia: im not surprised
<BiPolah> How do I get the equation toolbar in OpenOffice?
<gravitone> lemme check the part nr.. live boot with PIO mode here we go!!!
<gravitone> should take about 4-5 minutes :S
<Bet>  ....
<ikonia> Bet: ?
<Bet> ikonia,  没事
<Pici> !zh | Bet
<ubottu> Bet: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<K|nG> Hi there My Grapich card isn`t installd how I may install it my crad is NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
<VCoolio> K|nG: system > admin > additional drivers, you'll need nvidia 173 driver
<K|nG> VCoolio: ;)
<techbreak> erUSUL, Pici , veovis_muaddib thanks to all :) done now :)
<Pici> techbreak: good to hear.
<techbreak> Pici, :)
<VCoolio> K|nG: I had the same, decent card, don't use blur stuff on desktop effects, it won't handle that well, rest is fine
<veovis_muaddib> techbreak: Good to hear, though I didn't help much :P
<techbreak> veovis_muaddib, you did in fact :)
<K|nG> VCoolio: At my old distr my grapich was working fine with Desktop effect
<veovis_muaddib> Awesome
<veovis_muaddib> K|nG: He's saying to avoid that specific effect, I assume most others work fine
<VCoolio> K|nG: ok then, maybe for me it was the combi with cpu; it did everything, transparancy, wall, expo, scale, cube, just not blur effects
<MtrPanda> Hi folks, is there a firefox plugin like the flashgot  for windows? I want to download flash videos
<K|nG> VCoolio: Ill check if there doesn`t work Ill return it to Default :p
<veovis_muaddib> MtrPanda: I use flashgot and JDownloader all the time on Windows Linux and Mac
<erUSUL> MtrPanda: i use UnPlug but i do not see why flashgot can not work in ubuntu
<MtrPanda> veovis_muaddib,  erUSUL    is there an ubuntu version of flashgot?
<veovis_muaddib> MtrPanda: It's the same plugin, get it from the same place
<veovis_muaddib> Since Firefox has a good plugin API, most plugins work on all OSes
<erUSUL> MtrPanda: firefox plugins are usually OS independent.
<veovis_muaddib> lol, twice now
<MtrPanda> thanks, diod not know windows stuff would run under ubuntu
<manlymatt83> I ran "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-389-directory-server/ppa" but now want to remove that repository.  Is there a remove command, or do I have to edit /etc/apt manually?
<MtrPanda> bye, will try now
<veovis_muaddib> MtrPanda: kk, good luck
<maxigas> my mplayer decided today that it doesn't give out any sound when it plays a file.  any ideas?  i am on jaunty
<MtrPanda> many thanks
<Jordan_U> maxigas: Jaunty is no longer supported, please upgrade to a supported Ubuntu release.
<Jordan_U> !eol | maxigas
<ubottu> maxigas: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<maxigas> Jordan_U: OK
<yegitme> hi guys, looking for a dev to discuss security issue
<fille12> hi anyone here?
<fille12> need help with window upside down
<aeon-ltd> fille12: got a screenshot to show?
<gordonjcp> unity looks kind of pretty
<fille12> aeon-ltd i got a whole thread but no solution
<fille12> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664261
<veovis_muaddib> fille12: What window, what DE if you know, and what graphics driver?
<fille12> this is my problem
<maxigas> Jordan_U: huh, i'm actually on Maverick. all that jaunty stuff was just commented in apt-sources. :)
<fille12> sorry 10.10 ubuntu,
<fille12> filemanager window
<fille12> font mirror
<Docfxit> I am trying to edit smb.conf When I use applications, accessories, text editor it won't let me type into the file. How can I change the file?
<mkanyicy> !enter | fille12
<ubottu> fille12: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jordan_U> maxigas: Can you pastebin the output from "mplayer some_file"?
<Vitasoy> Docfxit: change the permissions to allow you to have "Write" permissions
<veovis_muaddib> Upsidedown panels? fille12
<fille12> ubuntu works fine in safemode but
<mkanyicy> Docfxit: ALT+F2 and type 'gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf'
<fille12> yepp upsidedown
<fille12> even firefox rendering the pages upsidedown
<brandon420> can anyone help me install gyachi?
<yegitme> ubuntu 10.4 lts ships with aircrack-ng that is vulnerable to remote exploit
<yegitme> the supplied apt patches do not patch the issue
<yegitme> onyl way to fix is to upgrade to 10.10 or install it yourself
<Pici> yegitme: File a bug against the package in launchpad and state that.
<Docfxit> Vitasoy what program can I use to change the permissions?
<yegitme> pls add patches to save us
<mkanyicy> !who | fille12
<ubottu> fille12: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<flashdeluxe> hi! Whats the best plugin (firefox) for streaming divX videos in kubuntu maverick? I installed totem, but it doesn`t work :/
<mkanyicy> Docfxit: do not change smb.conf permissions
<yegitme> well, if you have an email addy, that would be good
<yegitme> your website says to come here and ask abotu features
<fille12> veovis_muaddib so what do i do, ubuntu works is all good in safe-mode but not in normal mode
<yegitme> *since this is nto a bug*
<erUSUL> yegitme: a remote exploit is obiously a bug
<yegitme> it is, but the bug is patched in your code
<Docfxit> mkanyicy how can I add a file share if I can't write to the conf file?
<yegitme> its missing in older versions (all beit lts)
<guntbert> yegitme: this is in no way a channel to talk to developers, there is #ubuntu-devs
<veovis_muaddib> fille12: Upsidedown panels and window decorations, but contents render normally?  Not sure
<yegitme> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/report-problem
<fille12> veovis_muaddib no the content dosent render normally
<yegitme> site says here is fine
<yegitme> my bad
<veovis_muaddib> fille12: On that picture it does
<mkanyicy> Docfxit: ALT+F2 and type 'gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf'
<yegitme> do you have an email address I can send to?
<yegitme> security@ubuntu.com ?
<mkanyicy> Docfxit: did you try that?
<fille12> veovis_muaddib its not my thread
<veovis_muaddib> fille12: If the contents were normal I would swap to compiz or meticity, whichever you're not using...
<veovis_muaddib> fille12: Ah
<veovis_muaddib> sorry for the misunderstanding.
<fille12> fille12 but maybe u are right
<guntbert> yegitme: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel
<fille12> veovis_muaddib got a tutorial for that?
<Jordan_U> yegitme: "Support requests should go to..." does not refer to bug reports.
<veovis_muaddib> fille12: No, sorry.  Should be easy to Google, I'd look it up, but I shouldn't even be helping lol :P
<yegitme> I wasnt lookign to report a bug
<yegitme> I came to ask for a contact to report an issue
<yegitme> nobody replied
<yegitme> so i reported it
<veovis_muaddib> fille12: I haven't used Gnome in awhile, look through the top left admin menu if you can
<yegitme> anyway, it's getting political
<fille12> veovis_muaddib thank u
<yegitme> ill just leave it in the room and do with it as you wish :)
<guntbert> yegitme: "to report an issue" = bug report
<fille12> veovis_muaddib
<fille12> veovis_muaddib dont know what i  did but i got it right now
<geekbri> what is the difference between .bash_profile and .bashrc?
<maco> geekbri: .bash_profile is only executed on login shells, iirc
<guntbert> geekbri: and .bashrc for non-login shells
<veovis_muaddib> fille12: Good to hear, but it'd be better to know what you did to fix it
<veovis_muaddib> fille12: Oh well
<geekbri> so basically .bashrc goes off everytime a shell is opened where was .bash_profile only does it on actual login?
<maco> geekbri: i think so
<zgr> hello! bug I've reported has been marked as duplicate of another bug, but i can't access that page says no permission.
<maco> zgr: what bug?
<zgr> maco: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/707490
<ubottu> 'Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized\nResponse headers:\n---\ncontent-length: 21\ncontent-type: text/plain\ndate: Mon, 14 Feb 2011 20:39:34 GMT\nserver: zope.server.http (HTTP)\nstatus: 401\nvia: 1.1 wildcard.launchpad.net\nx-powered-by: Zope (www.zope.org), Python (www.python.org)\n---\nResponse body:\n---\nBug 707490 is private\n---\n (https://launchpad.net/bugs/707490)'
<bc81> good way to set character encodings for many text files?  i need themall to be UTF-16
<Zephlit> I know this is off-topic, but can anybody point me to a C programming IRC channel or PM me? I have some beginner C programming questions.
<Pici> Zephlit: ##C, but you need to be registered and identified to join.
<Pici> !register > Zephlit
<ubottu> Zephlit, please see my private message
<marienz> bc81: there's a "recode" utility that might do the trick (might need a shell oneliner to process multiple files)
<bc81> marienz: thanks, i'll have a look
<maco> zgr: it's private because the crash debugging stuff is still attached from the reporter and in case there's a password somewhere in there, dont want people looking through...but anyway, the bug is marked as having been fixed in 11.04 on wednesday
<gravitone> ok
<gravitone> got liveCD booted
<vooze> My external harddrives are slow.. desc. here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10458498#post10458498 - Anyone have some ideas? :d
<veovis_muaddib> What is the difference between # and ##?  I notice that building block type channels always have ## and higher level stuff uses #, like ##linux and #ubuntu.  Is that it?
<gravitone> tell me where I can find the modelnr and driver of the IDE controller?
<zgr> maco: thank you
<gravitone> as in, the hardware info and kernel driver in use for that device.
<guntbert> veovis_muaddib: please ask in #freenode
<fille12> veovis_muaddib dont know what i did been fooling around for 2 hours , but since i got , geforce 310m i guess problem will occure
<Docfxit> mkanyicy yes I tried it. I am now able to write to the file. Thank you,
<cryptodira> does anyone have the solution to keeping the backlight portion of the KeyBoard operational beyond POST... amd/64 10.04
<mkanyicy> Docfxit: no problem.
<Docfxit> I am now trying to restart the samba services with sudo restart smbd
<mkanyicy> Docfxit: sudo service smbd restart
<zenwryly> I'm running maverick on a xen domU and I'm not getting login on the console.  I have a /etc/event.d/hvc0 but no /etc/init/hvc0.conf.  When I modify /etc/init/tty1.conf to use hvc0 instead of tty1, I get a login prompt.  Shouldn't Maverick be using /etc/event.d instead of /etc/init?  Is there some cleanup I should do?
<Docfxit> I get an error saying Unknown job: smbd
<mkanyicy> Docfxit: sudo service smbd restart
<d3vlin> hi all
<d3vlin> my syslog is being filled with messages: pulseaudio[1443]: sap.c: sendmsg() failed: Connection refused
<d3vlin> any clue what's wrong? sound seems to work normal
<Docfxit> mkanyicy I get an error saying unrecognized service
<root_> slt
<mkanyicy> Docfxit: type "which smbd" in terminal
<tucemiux_live> d3vlin, sounds like you want to take a look at the forums, that looks like a connection problem with purge audio
<Docfxit> mmkanyicy I did that. Nothing displays. I expected a version or something.
<mkanyicy> Docfxit: are you winning?
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: That should show you where it is, meaning it's not there
<mkanyicy> Seems as if you don't have samba server installed, Docfxit
<Docfxit> mkanyicy I'm running 10.10
<mkanyicy> Docfxit: sudo apt-get install samba
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: It requires installing.  I believe in GNOME if you right click to create a share it installs it automatically, but I haven't touched GNOME in awhile, you should just apt-get it
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: Like mkanyicy stated
<dmar198> Is there a way to modify the audio control such that sound goes straight from max to amplified via the usual sound-increase hardware button (i.e. F9)?
<veovis_muaddib> Okay, I just created an HFS+ partition, and I have no write access.  I assume it's from the journaling being on (Odd choice for hfsutils to journal by default) so how could I turn it off with no access to OS X until I go on the trip I want to use the drive for?
<Docfxit> mkanyicy during the install I received an error saying could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: You're on the internet with that machine?
<FastPutty> hello, someone may help me out. This is weird, i reiceve in email today under date of 6jan but when icheck in the header it said recieve from XXXXdomain on 14 february
<v4nelle> guys sysv-rc-conf read the apps from /var/lib/update-rc.d?
<FastPutty> does it mean that the guy who sent me the email did a date modification on the header?
<mkanyicy> Docfxit: answer veovis_muaddib 's question, please.
<veovis_muaddib> FastPutty: Your smtp server had the message until you grabbed it I assume?
<mbeierl> FastPutty: it is possible that the sender has the clock set incorrectly on their computer
<veovis_muaddib> FastPutty: If this is a web client there was some fiddling, but if you haven't checked your mail in that long, then....
<Docfxit> veovis_muaddib I just checked. I'm not on the internet. I guess I have to connect to the internet manually every time I re-boot.
<Docfxit> I am connecting now.
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: Interesting.  You shouldn't have to.  Wired or wireless?  If wireless, do you log in without a password?
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: * Do you log in to Ubuntu without a password
<Docfxit> vm yes
<Docfxit> vm I am wired.
<Docfxit> VM with a static IP.
<r3d2>  hey you guys.....i just migrated to xubuntu from ubuntu and i noticed a different sound manager...i want to use ubuntus sound manager since it lets me boost the volume up over 100% with the alsa sound driver.....not only that but with ubuntus controls, you can boost your mic to pick up even the most inaudible sounds due to its ability to control what decible range to register
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: If you type ve and then hit tab it will autocomplete my nick, the full nick highlights me
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: What do you have to do to connect after reboot?
<Wallace_> Networking question: a subnet of 255.255.240.0 is normal, but can I use non sequential bits?  i.e. can I create a subnet of 255.255.15.0 or something along similar lines (e.g. 255.255.96.0) ??
<r3d2> yep
<maxigas> Jordan_U: here is the output of this mplayer which plays mute: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567111/
<r3d2> im sure you can...just not sure how since i havent done it before
<Wallace_> r3d2, that for me?
<r3d2> yes wallace_
<r3d2> its actually done on most public wifi systems now in order to prevent people from using nmap against other people using the router
<maxigas> Wallace_: i don't see why you couldn't do that.
<dumbo431> is it sick to love sickness?
<r3d2> Wallace_     #networking
<Jordan_U> !ot | dumbo431
<ubottu> dumbo431: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<r3d2> they have helped me with networking questions many times
<Wallace_> r3d2, maxagaz_ : yea I figured as much, it's just that all the docs on the 'net only ever show examples with the bottom bits lol
<maxigas> Wallace_: "tradition"
<r3d2> Wallace_ you using dhcp configuration file?
<r3d2> i know of an example
<Jordan_U> Wallace_: With standard subnet masks, no, you cannot.
<r3d2> ill try find it
<Wallace_> r3d2, no, I don't used DHCP for most things - I'm setting up openvpn
<Wallace_> Jordan_U, really?  damn, and r3d2 and maxigas filled me with confidence :\
<guntbert> Wallace_: the netmask has only one purpose and for this purpose the n upper buts must me 1 and the 32-n lower bits must be 0
<Docfxit> veovis_muaddib I have to go to netowork connections and type in the IP, netmask, gateway and dns
<Docfxit> DNS
<guntbert> *must be
<Jordan_U> Wallace_: There are other masks, like wildcard masks in IOS, which can be used that way, but not subnet masks.
<veovis_muaddib> Hmmm.  Sorry, I can't help with that, sounds like the network manager isn't keeping your info.  I'm sure someone else can help though
<Wallace_> damn, so I can't create my subnet of say 10.128.* and 10.129.* in one subnet?
<JetBoyJetGirl> I made a script, moved it into my home/bin directory and attempt to execute it and I'm getting "command not found" any ideas what the problem could be?
<guntbert> Wallace_: please ask in ##networking, but you cannot
<Docfxit> veovis_muaddib I sure would be nice to make that permanent
<Wallace_> kthx
<veovis_muaddib> JetBoyJetGirl: ~/bin isn't in your path
<splnet> Anyone know how to install ksymoops? Is it in multiverse?
<andycc> JetBoyJetGirl: export PATH='$PATH;~/bin' I think
<JetBoyJetGirl> ahh... ok i gotta add it
<andycc> (not sure about the syntax)
<JetBoyJetGirl> ok sweet thanks guys
<veovis_muaddib> JetBoyJetGirl: Type this out:  cd ~/bin, then ./nameOfScript
<maxigas> JetBoyJetGirl: did you make the script executable like so?: chmod u+x yourscript.sh
<Younder>  One of the most annoying features of UBUNTU is that it takes5 minutes to go into screen save mode. How to I increase it? (To say 20 minutes)
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: Of course!  Not sure how though, sorry.
<tucemiux_live> Wallace_, it's like wanting to drive together with your friend but you want to take the highway and he wants to the the side streets o_O
<BiPolah> Younder: System > Preferences > Screensaver
<dmar198> Is there a way to modify the audio control such that sound goes straight from max to amplified via the usual sound-increase hardware button (i.e. F9)?
<veovis_muaddib> Younder: In the top left there is a menu, go to System > [One of the two options, not sure which] > Screensaver
<maxigas> JetBoyJetGirl, andycc: for adding to path, (one) right syntax is export PATH=$PATH:/what/you/want/to/add:/another/one/:/so/on
<JetBoyJetGirl> nice thanks!!!
<veovis_muaddib> Younder: If it's not there, try System > [One of the two options, not sure which] > Power
<JetBoyJetGirl> :-)
<splnet> Trying to debug a kernel oops, any tools you can recommend?
<andycc> JetBoyJetGirl: riight, and put that in your ~/.bashrc
<veovis_muaddib> Younder: Sorry, I'm not using Gnome atm, some names might be wrong
<Guiri_> I can't seem to mount a cdrom. Intalled 10.04lts about an hour ago. mount cdrom complains that it can't find the entry in the fstab
<veovis_muaddib> Guiri_: Normally it automounts
<Younder> veovis_muaddib, Found it.  Thanks!
<veovis_muaddib> Guiri_: If it complains about mounting, use sudo
<veovis_muaddib> Younder: No problem
<veovis_muaddib> Guiri: ^^
<k3b_is_failing> hello
<ePirat> hello
<k3b_is_failing> k3b burning failed- cdrecord has no permission to open the device How can I solve this'
<k3b_is_failing> ???
<k3b_is_failing> my user is in cdrom group
<veovis_muaddib> k3b_is_failing: Does K3b start with Ksu or Ksudo or whatever it's called?
<ePirat> i need a little bit help, i want use my old dazzle from pinnaccle (DVC 80) with ubuntu, someone knows how to do it?
<veovis_muaddib> k3b_is_failing: I mean, does it ask for your password when you start it
<KM0201> veovis_muaddib: now why on earth would you run a burning app w/ root?
<k3b_is_failing> ofc not veovis_muaddib
<ePirat> i read that usbvision driver would work but it cant install them
<veovis_muaddib> KM0201: Just wondering
<k3b_is_failing> Why I would I start k3b as root?
<k3b_is_failing> k
<amx109_> im running Ubuntu 10.10 in a VMWare virtual machine. after the last update+upgrade, Xorg refuses to give me a working session - ive tried the other options via the automated dialog but no luck. ive tried manually starting via startx - looked at Xorg logs and the only error i can see is '/dev/fb0 does not exist'. unsure how to resolve this. can anyone help
<KM0201> veovis_muaddib: well i understand you're 'just wondering'... but why would you even think that a burning app, needs root?
<levon> hi, my problem to day is that my x.org is jacked.  the error i am given failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon.so (the fix) i have to remove / in between drivers and radeon.so but what file do i do this in
<BadHorsie> How do I change the terminal LANG from en_US.UTF-8 to en_US permanently?
<veovis_muaddib> KM0201: Again, I was wondering if it did, not suggesting it might need to
<andycc> levon: no difference IIRC
<k3b_is_failing> k there are some options in k3b
<schnuffle> amx109_: reconfigure the vmware tools
<k3b_is_failing> about permissions
<KM0201> veovis_muaddib: i guess i'm not asking my question properly, why would you wonder if it did.. k3b does nothing that would require root.
<Elad> I am trying to run a .NET executable from the terminal and keep getting the error: "The following assembly referenced from /home/www/csharp/SQLiteConsoleDemo/SQLiteConsoleDemo/bin/Debug/DAL.dll could not be loaded:" I made sure that the DAL.dll is in the same directory that I am calling it from - any hints on how to troubleshoot this?
<andycc> levon: that additional '/' is ignored
<veovis_muaddib> k3b_is_failing: Did you add yourself to cdrom or were you already in it?
<k3b_is_failing> veovis_muaddib: I was already
<levon> andycc well i cd to that directory and all the files are in there without the extra /
<amx109_> schnuffle, thank you, i shall try that
<r3d2> hey you guys..every time i install a program from terminal...toward the end, it says "processing triggers for man-db" i know what that is however, always after that line, theres a line that says "processing triggers for python-support"   what is that part?
<k3b_is_failing> veovis_muaddib: I dont have a 'burning' group
<k3b_is_failing> only backup
<veovis_muaddib> KM0201: Because I've seen access problems before where apps were started as root but the devs knew better
<levon> any ideas
<andycc> r3d2: I guess it adds support for some sort of Python bindings?
<minimec> k3b_is_failing: group cdrom?
<k3b_is_failing> yes minimec ..
<tucemiux_live> k3b_is_failing,  why dont you try brasero instead?
<veovis_muaddib> k3b_is_failing: I'm not sure, but I think cdrom includes burn access
<otay> Hello. Has anybody ever seen "E: Broken packages"? I'm mostly interested to find out how commonly this problem occurs. This is the second time it's happened to me in about three months.
<k3b_is_failing> tucemiux_live: because brasero cant open device and then I cant burn the image, im trying to make a copy of a DVD
<andycc> otay: yes, I've seen that sometimes. I think you can trigger it by running 'apt-get install kde'...
<tucemiux_live> otay,  i've seen this a few times, it has to do with corruption on your hard drive, I had to fix apt-get or dpkg, you usually get an error telling you how to fix it
<minimec> k3b_is_failing: Check gorup CDROM. I think that does the trick...
<r3d2> andycc not sure
<r3d2> thats why im asking
<tucemiux_live> k3b_is_failing,  youre sure you have a DVD burner?
<k3b_is_failing> ofc lol..
<k3b_is_failing> I have burned DVDs before.
<levon> andycc : do you know whats going on then with the system.
<brandon420> so have i
<jrib> otay: happens when people mix repos or use unofficial packages
<jrib> otay: (usually)
<otay> Thank you for answering guys. It's odd the package manager doesn't do a checksum before installing. I don't think a broken package should ever get broken
<otay> ahh
<tucemiux_live> k3b_is_failing,  can you at least read CD/DVD's ??  Could it be possible your DVD rom is going bad?
<otay> hmm
<k3b_is_failing> minimec: already checked. im gonna try that option in k3b "use burning grouP" and change it to cdrom group.-
<otay> or maybe from uninstalling packages
<jrib> otay: that's not usually what causes broken packages
<andycc> levon: I'm assuming it's some kind of problem with the radeon driver.
<maxigas> Wallace_: sorry for wrong info. :(
<minimec> k3b_is_failing: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-to-give-permissions-for-burning-k3b-cdrecord-to-all-users-682701/
<minimec> k3b_is_failing: What about that?
<Docfxit> I did get one share working fine. The other I can't get working. I'm trying to share the first hard drive. I'm booted into a thumb drive. What would I use for the path for the first hard drive?
<otay> jrib do you think it could happen from removing packages ?
<jrib> otay: no
<k3b_is_failing> minimec: doesnt solve.
<jrib> otay: well, depends on how you remove them.
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: The hard drive you installed to is /
<k3b_is_failing> minimec: do u have k3b installed?
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: You don't need to share the whole hard drive though
<veovis_muaddib> Better practice to pick and choose
<minimec> k3b_is_failing: nope. I am on e17 +gtk.
<levon> im booting the system now, when i get to gdm i get this error in a gui, ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode the following error was encountered you may need to update your configuraton to solve this. (EE) failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so
<k3b_is_failing> btw k3b worked before with oldest versions..
<Docfxit> veovis_muaddib that's correct that would be the thumb drive. I'm not trying to share that. I'd like to share the hard drive on the system.
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: If you know how to use symbolic links then you can make one folder with links to everywhere you wish to share
<levon> im going to reboot into cli
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit:
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: Sorry for the blank.  Is it mounted?  If so it's usually in /media/LABEL
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: If not you'll have to make sure it's mounted
<k3b_is_failing> I found this Q: Writing fails with the following cdrecord message over and over again: Error trying to open /dev/XXX exclusively...
<k3b_is_failing> A: You are using a patched cdrecord version which tries to open the device exclusively which fails because your are probably also using automounting.
<k3b_is_failing> The solutions are to disable automounting altogether (this is the recommended solution as automounting can cause other more serious problems with CD/DVD writing) or to install a non-patched cdrecord version.
<FloodBot3> k3b_is_failing: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<levon> ill post out put from /var/log/X.0.log
<k3b_is_failing> http://k3b.plainblack.com/faq
<otay> jrib I didn't mix repos install anything oustside of official repos..  Well, actually I installed java from Sun. I can't imagine that could break anything though.
<levon> its doing a fsck at 80%
<djindy> I'm trying to recover a CompactFlash card. The reader is being detected, but nothing seems to detect the card itself that I can find (Disk Utility, GParted, etc). What is the best way to see if the card can be detected at all so I can do a low level copy?
<iku-iku> hellp
 * otay tries to fix it
<iku-iku> hello*
<iku-iku> i'm looking for help =D
<searayman> can anyoen give me a c channel i can get c programing help in?
<tucemiux_live> !help | iku-iku
<ubottu> iku-iku: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tucemiux_live> searayman,  #ubuntu-offtopic
<iku-iku> ok i'm sorry >.>
<searayman> tucemiux_live: thanks buddy
<Odaym> hello
<Jordan_U> djindy: If it is being recognized as a drive it should show up in /proc/partitions.
<Odaym> i am at the partitioning menu now, and i have sda1 (unknown) 1 MB, sda2 (ntfs) 1.6 GB, sda3 (ntfs) 104 MB, sda4 (ntfs 107 GB has windows on it) and free space (141 GB).. i have them down in the list all available with their details but the free space is labeled "unusable"
<tucemiux_live> Odaym, that's because you can only have 4 primary partitions
<Odaym> i see
<Odaym> and the above are 4?
<amx109_> schnuffle, reinstalling vmware tools did nothing im afraid. do you have any other suggestions ?
<Odaym> im sorry if i am not aware of my own configuration though
<Docfxit> veovis_muaddib I think that worked. It's asking for a user name and password. Would that be a username in Ubuntu or for the windows drive?
<realubot> How is Ubuntu Netbook Edition compared to Xandros OS on EeePC 900? Will it be faster, slower or what?
<Odaym> oh right, they're 4
<iku-iku> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop (toshiba tecra S5) and followed the instructions on ubuntu's website (http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download) but i'm stuck in step 9 i cannot click on 'forward' the case remains grey
<tucemiux_live> sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4 --- you have to delete one and create a primary partition, notice how you are screwed by sda1(1MB)
<Odaym> aha
<levon> andycc: basically its not finding the driver at all
<Odaym> but it doesnt contain anything yea?
<Odaym> it's labeled dynamic data
<tucemiux_live> Odaym,  what type of machine do you have?? OS?
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: Sorry, was not paying attention.  For the samba share, it should be for Ubuntu
<Odaym> Windows 7
<Odaym> wanting to install Ubuntu as dual
<Jordan_U> iku-iku: Your username can't have capital letters.
<tucemiux_live> yup yup
<tucemiux_live> Odaym,  can you reinstall windows 7?
<iku-iku> oh ok
<schnuffle> amx109_: you run the tool ./vmware-config-tools.s?
<Odaym> no
<Docfxit> veovis_muaddib and for the windows share?
<k3b_is_failing> How can I edit cdrom's autorun settings
<iku-iku> thats stupid >.>
<kindari> Anyone know if its possible to let Synergy continue working even when ubuntu is locked? ubuntu is the synergy server.
<Odaym> i want to keep everything, just put on the side Ubuntu
<maxagaz_> how to start any application in maximized window mode ?
<iku-iku> thanks a lot ordan_U
<Odaym> very precious data man :\
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: Ah, it'd be the Windows password if being shared from Windows
<Fuchs> maxagaz_: by using a window manager allowing rules, or devilspie
<iku-iku> thanks a lot Jordan_U *
<Jordan_U> iku-iku: You're welcome.
<amx109_> schnuffle, yeah, the vmware script asked me if i wanted to, and ran it for me
<uplinked> hi, my webcam works as a video device (in Cheese and Skype), but doesn't show up as an audio input. Googling for my model (toshiba satellite a665d) doesn't turn up much help, can someone help me figure out where to start?
<maxagaz_> Fuchs, I use gnome already
<tucemiux_live> Odaym,  your problem is you need to create an extended partition if you want ubuntu on its own partition or use wubi inside windows 7
<Fuchs> maxagaz_: some applications have a parameter for this as well, look in  application --help    or  man application.  The windowmanager / devilspie solution works in general, though. Even for applications not supporting this natively
<Docfxit> veovis_muaddib I don't have a user created in Ubuntu. Do I need to create one?
<Odaym> hmm
<veovis_muaddib> uplinked: I doubt the webcam is the mic.  It's usually separate
<Odaym> ok and at the partition table i can delete them and do all this?
<Fuchs> maxagaz_: gnome doesn't have a window manager allowing rules. In fact, it's window manager can do almost nothing. You have to use devilspie, then
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: If you're using Ubuntu you have a user, it's created on install
<Odaym> i just delete the 1mb thing, and the Free Space becomes usable?
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: And the LiveUSB has a user
<maxagaz_> Fuchs, emacs doesn't seem to have it
<uplinked> veovis_muaddib: thanks, so how do i go about finding a missing audio device?
<tucemiux_live> Odaym,   you just mentioned your data is precious, I would rather do it manually then -- I wouldnt delete partitions, just back up my data -- then reinstall windows 7
<maxagaz_> Fuchs, I was looking for an alternative to devilspie
<azizLIGHTS> how do i make ls show the dirs first and the .files after that and then the regular files after that
<schnuffle> amx109_: no further idea
<veovis_muaddib> uplinked: Crap, um.....  lspci | grep audio perhaps?
<amx109_> schnuffle, thanks for the help
<djindy> Jordan_U: thanks, it does not seem to be showing up in /proc/partitions, only partitions on my internal hard drive are. Does this mean I'm probably out of luck with this card?
<Fuchs> maxagaz_: using a different window manager with rules
<kyle_> So i have a CD and I want to make an ISO.. How do?
<Fuchs> maxagaz_: such as compiz, kwin, fluxbox, openbox, just to name a few.
<Odaym> listen tucemiux_live, if i were say to backup everything, reinstall windows 7, how would the configuration inside be like?
<blag> how do i list udev devices?
<Odaym> i would create a C and D
<Docfxit> veovis_muaddib Is it the user called Live session user?
<Fuchs> You can use most of them with gnome as well, even though in some cases this doesn't make much sense
<Odaym> and leave the free space
<veovis_muaddib> Fuchs: maxagaz_ Awesome as well
<kyle_> ah, forget it.. got it. ;)
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: That's the Full name, usernames can't be that though, no spaces and no caps
<Fuchs> blag: udevadm has some query options
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: Perhaps $ cat /etc/passwd and see if anything looks right?
<tucemiux_live> Odaym,  it all depends on how you install, you still havent told me what type of machine you have, but with windows 7 using restore CD some funky things happen,  usually win7 has 2 partitions but a restore utility creats its own, you have to figure out what partition you can delete to create an extended partition
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: I'd bet user is the username, or live
<azizLIGHTS> so anyone know ls
<Odaym> hmm
<Odaym> what do you mean what machine
<veovis_muaddib> azizLIGHTS: Yeah, I've used it once or twice :P
<Odaym> its a 32-bit
<azizLIGHTS> veovis_muaddib: so how do i make ls show the dirs first and the .files after that and then the regular files after that
<veovis_muaddib> azizLIGHTS: I'm not sure if you can do that with ls alone, I'd bet you'd need to sort the input with something else
<uplinked> veovis_muaddib: `lspci | grep Audio` shows two devices- intel HDA and Radeon HDMI, but neither have my webcam in them (according to alsamixer)
<azizLIGHTS> i can do the dirs first part with --group-directories-first
<tucemiux_live> Odaym,  OK well Dell netbooks with XP come with an extra partition to use with the restore utility -- you can delete that one.  In your case, the trick is to find what partition you can delete so you can create an extended partition,
<azizLIGHTS> but what about the .files
<azizLIGHTS> ls --group-directories-first
<Docfxit> veovis_muaddib When I put $ cat /etc/passwd into terminal I get $: command not found
<Abinadi> can someone tell me how to make the grub 2 splash go back to default settings, or change the plymouth theme?
<azizLIGHTS> but what about grouping .files first, because
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: Sorry, the $ means
<veovis_muaddib> ""as a normal user"
<Odaym> its a toshiba Satellite Pro
<Odaym> A300-1NT
<istok> Docfxit, sudo cat /etc/passwd
<uplinked> Docfxit: omit the $
<yotux> have topshiba laptop that will not load Xorg
<madjoe> Seveas: ping
<yotux> system just freezes on boot 10.04.1
<veovis_muaddib> uplinked: hmm.....  I'm stumped then, the HDA is your motherboard and the Radeon is your graphics card....
<Docfxit> veovis_muaddib When I put cat /etc/passwd I get cat: /ect/passwd: no such file or directory
<ElderDryas> tucemiux_live / Odaym :  using System>Admin>Disk Utility it will show up as (IIRC) DellUtilities
<tucemiux_live> Odaym,   that is what you have to figure out -- what partition you can delete, basically first back up your data - then delete a partition you believe you dont need , reboot to see if windows 7 still works, then create an extended partition and allocate all free space on it
<veovis_muaddib> Docfxit: /etc, not /ect
<Odaym> ok
<Odaym> i will see
<makoto-sf> 'sup. Ive just been clearing out my hdd to gain some space, and I've noticed that there is two of my home folder. One under /home/.ecryptfs/ and one under /home/username/ -  is the one under username a "virtual" one, a mountpoint?
<tucemiux_live> ElderDryas, Odaym  has a toshiba satellite o_O
<Odaym> yea its ok he thought it was dell
<uplinked> anyone with a toshiba satellite 665a have insight for getting the webcam mic to work?
<uplinked> seems like there's a few of us with satellites :)
<LORBRITO> hi i have only a usb of  1 gb,, can i make a bootable ubuntu to install on a nebook? im installing ubuntu netbook 10,10
<veovis_muaddib> uplinked: Oh, it's a laptop?
<k3b_is_failing> ppa for k3b?
<uplinked> veovis_muaddib: yep, but none of the Intel HDA inputs seem to be the webcam
<azizLIGHTS> veovis_muaddib: is this for me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=816753
<Abinadi> !webcam | uplinked
<ubottu> uplinked: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Odaym> ok tucemiux_live, i am in the Disk Management
<uplinked> thanks!
<ElderDryas> tucemiux_live: my bad...I came back from a break ans assumed your note on " Dell netbooks " was in reference about his system...sorry
<tucemiux_live> Odaym,  I threw him off using an example, I kept asking but you replied too late, that's why it's important to mention the hardware you have, it's not the same on all machines and then some people might be experienced with the actual hardware that you have, all I have is Dell
<veovis_muaddib> uplinked: Try the Intel audio one then, that should be it.  It doesn't matter if it's for the webcam or not, if there's a mic it's not important where it is
<Odaym> yep of course
<Odaym> and the 1.4 GB, the one that was labeled sda2 above when i mentioned the question
<Odaym> and it says (Recovery Partition)
<pozic> How do I change my machine name?
<tucemiux_live> Odaym,  you **might** be able to delete the partition but dont take my word for it -- back up your data first!
<Odaym> ok ok
<veovis_muaddib> azizLIGHTS: Yeah, try the alias one first.
<Odaym> and one more thing
<pozic> I.e. the stuff which gdm prints and any configuration file that might depend on this name?
<Docfxit> istok Thanks the sudo worked.
<fredjiles> can anyone point me to a good method to update my bios on an hp laptop running ubuntu?  Ofcourse they only support windows
<veovis_muaddib> azizLIGHTS: Less permanent :P
<Odaym> tucemiux_live, i asked someone else about dual boot, and he says that i can create a partition ON windows, that i can use to install Ubuntu on?!
<pozic> fredjiles: often they also support Freedos.
<Abinadi> azizLIGHTS, have you been watching the Fifth
<GatorPerk> exit
<KM0201> pozic: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2732/ubuntu_how_to_change_computer_name/
<azizLIGHTS> Abinadi: no becaus thats azizLIGHT
<tucemiux_live> Odaym, youll actually install ubuntu ***inside*** windows, you can try wubi -- you can also try ubuntu virtually using virtualbox
<ian|> Hi!
<azizLIGHTS> and so yes lol i did
<azizLIGHTS> if i know that
<Odaym> but
<LORBRITO> so,, can i install ubunto on a netbook with a usb of 1 giga?
<mthorn> I'm trying to format a 3tb external hd on ubuntu, and it's looking like it's going to take 10 hours. This seems REALLY long to me, given that I can do a complete format/install in less than 30 minutes. Is there a better way to format a drive than mke2fs -t ext3 /dev/sdd1?
<Odaym> how will i boot it if it's inside windows?
<Odaym> yea i know the VB thing, but partition on windows to install ubuntu on?
<Odaym> how will i be able to boot it, i'd have already been inside windows by that time
<makoto-sf> Ive just been clearing out my hdd to gain some space, and I've noticed that there is two of my home folder. One under /home/.ecryptfs/ and one under /home/username/ -  is the one under username a "virtual" one, a mountpoint?
<veovis_muaddib> !wubi Odaym
<tucemiux_live> LORBRITO,  you can try, sure 1 GB is supposed to be the minimum
<Abinadi> can someone tell me how to make the grub 2 splash go back to default settings, or change the plymouth theme?
<veovis_muaddib> !wubi > Odaym
<ubottu> Odaym, please see my private message
<azizLIGHTS> veovis_muaddib: so just alias ls='LC_COLLATE=C ls -F --color=auto' and then open new bash to check?
<KM0201> Odaym: i believe the person earlier was talking about Wubi... it's a bad idea, unless youre just dying to brick your system... set up a proper dual boot machine
<ian|> hi! I need some help with analysing a core dump of an inofficial (ppa) packet. I installed the -dbg packet, but how do i tell gdb to find the symbols in the /usr/lib/debug path?
<ElderDryas> LORBRITO: you mean ubuntu on a HHD FROM a 1 gig USB stick?
<veovis_muaddib> azizLIGHTS: No, don't put it in a file, run the alias command in the terminal and check in that same terminal
<LORBRITO> o can i install just the grup and install ubuntu from network? like opensuse does,,
<tucemiux_live> Odaym,  running ubuntu inside windows means exactly that, you boot up windows and then you run ubuntu -- what question do you have about that?
<Odaym> how?
<Abinadi> yeah, wubi almost ate my Windows 7 installation
<LORBRITO> yes, my netbook  has 50 gigas and no cd and i have only a usb of 1 giga
<azizLIGHTS> veovis_muaddib: how do u do that..
<Odaym> the partition with ubuntu on it is accessible and you see only the files
<tucemiux_live> Odaym, you know how to open internet explorer in windows?
<KM0201> Abinadi: whoever came up w/ Wubi should be tarred and feathered
<Odaym> yea
<azizLIGHTS> veovis_muaddib: just type "alias ls='LC_COLLATE=C ls -F --color=auto'" and press enter? wont it become permanent
<Abinadi> KM0201, lol I agree
<lostintime> hi KM0201
<veovis_muaddib> azizLIGHTS: Nope
<KM0201> lostintime: ?.. hello
<veovis_muaddib> azizLIGHTS: In order, yes and nope
<azizLIGHTS> is that no to 1st question or 2nd
<azizLIGHTS> ok
<tucemiux_live> Odaym, same concept, instead of IE you open up wubi -- or if you use virtualbox, youll fireup virtualbox and then run ubuntu, I highly recommend virtualbox first so you can get a good taste of ubuntu inside windows
<Odaym> i know, this is what i'm telling the guy
<ElderDryas> LORBRITO: yes you can (I did it yesterday)...SYSTEM>STARTUP DISK CREATER
<veovis_muaddib> azizLIGHTS: aliases only work for the session they're created in.  Adding them to .bash_aliases or whatever just means they'll be created every session
<Odaym> i'm asking for someone else
<Odaym> VB is the way to go before fully changing
<makoto-sf> 'sup. Ive just been clearing out my hdd to gain some space, and I've noticed that there is two of my home folder. One under /home/.ecryptfs/ and one under /home/username/ -  is the one under username a "virtual" one, a mountpoint?
<Odaym> ok let me see what to do
<tucemiux_live> Odaym, yup yup
<ikonia> Odaym: what ?
<Odaym> what ikonia
<LORBRITO> well, i dont have any linux installed just a windows 7 machine and a mac os
<tucemiux_live> he said mac LoL
<ElderDryas> LORBRITO: grab a copy of the LIVECD, you can use that
<ikonia> tucemiux_live: why is that funny ?
<azizLIGHTS> veovis_muaddib: YES TY it worked
<tucemiux_live> ikonia we can discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Abinadi> Odaym, I worked with VirtualBox extensively before I tried to make real partions and install Maverick to them.  A dual boot system is definitely the way to  go, but experiment in a VB first.
<veovis_muaddib> tucemiux_live: I use mac windows and linux almost everyday (Until recently) and I love all but windows.  What's funny about mac?
<cryptodira> does anyone have the solution to keeping the backlight portion of the KeyBoard operational beyond POST... amd/64 10.04
<ElderDryas> LORBRITO: but if you can burn the cd, you can install from that without having to use the USB stick
<Odaym> yea yea
<veovis_muaddib> azizLIGHTS: Awesome.  Now put that in ~/.bash_aliases
<tucemiux_live> !offtopic | veovis_muaddib
<ubottu> veovis_muaddib: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Odaym> im with ya
<Odaym> i kept on VB for almost a year before switching COMPLETELY to linux
<LORBRITO> but my netbook has no cd
<Odaym> back then that is
<azizLIGHTS> veovis_muaddib: thx dude
<veovis_muaddib> tucemiux_live: Ah, I see, you were baiting.
<tucemiux_live> o_O
<ElderDryas> LORBRITO: can you boot from the USB stick?
<makoto-sf> Ive just been clearing out my hdd to gain some space, and I've noticed that there is two of my home folder. One under /home/.ecryptfs/ and one under /home/username/ -  is the one under username a "virtual" one, a mountpoint?
<LORBRITO> but only has 1 giga of space
<Abinadi> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ElderDryas> LORBRITO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<lostintime> makoto-sf: well... is there anything in it?  Does the mount command reveal anything?
<makoto-sf> lostintime: mount shows "/home/makoto/.Private on /home/makoto type ecryptfs (ecryptfs_sig=da027409a99ee772,ecryptfs_fnek_sig=f814c1d53f3a48bf,ecryptfs_cipher=aes,ecryptfs_key_bytes=16)"
<BigMao> Hi there, I just added myself to a group in /etc/group to get permission to access a folder.  However, I don't have access to the folder yet.  Do I have to wait, or can I run a command to reload the permissions?  Thanks!
<lostintime> BigMao: log in again
<lostintime> makoto-sf: and?
<makoto-sf> lostintime: idunno :|
<Docfxit> Thank you all for the help.
<lostintime> makoto-sf: I asked two questions :|
<BigMao> lostintime, that worked, but for some reason I still don't have permissions in my screen session (even if I close and reopen the tabs).  Do I need to lose the screen session? (It's not such a big deal if I do)
<lostintime> BigMao: yes
<BigMao> lostintime, ok. :) I terminated the screen session.  Thank you for the help
<makoto-sf> lostintime: /home/makoto has my stuff in, and /home/.ecryptfs shows some stuff, looks like it could be my encrypted stuff
<makoto-sf> does this mean that the "encrypted" information is actually being written to disc?
<tensorpudding> you want the encrypted part to be written to disk
<Abinadi> can someone tell me if there is a cli on mount that will tell me what partitions there are.  For some reason I'm not seeing a 250 GB partition that I *know* is present.
<veovis_muaddib> Abinadi: You mean you hope is present :P
<ikonia> Abinadi: do "sudo fdisk -l" that will list the partitions that the OS can see
<xerebz> hello i've been given a bug patch that consists of a uimage files and a modules.tar.gz how can i apply this patch?
<veovis_muaddib> Abinadi: fdisk -l is what you want
<ikonia> veovis_muaddib: he will need to use sudo
<Abinadi> veovis_muaddib, no, I know it's there because when I'm in win 7, I can see it.
<lostintime> makoto-sf: could be
<ElTimo> is there any way to run chkdsk from ubuntu? i installed using wubi and now whenever i try to boot win7 i get a bluescreen that says UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME, but ubuntu boots just fine
<makoto-sf> hmm.
<veovis_muaddib> ikonia: Sorry, I often forget to mention things like that.  I knew it and wrongly assumed that it was common knowledge
<tucemiux_live> Abinadi, usually sudo df -h gives me all the info I need
<ikonia> veovis_muaddib: it's very common (myself included) to forget
<ikonia> tucemiux_live: no, that will only show mounted partitions
<Abinadi> veovis_muaddib, fdisk -l gives nothing.  OH ok, I'll try that.
<ikonia> Abinadi: don't forget sudo, "sudo fdisk -l"
<veovis_muaddib> Abinadi: Yeah, listen to ikonia
<tucemiux_live> ElTimo,  use the windows CD, Im in the process of trying to figure that one out using a USB persistent install but dont know what utilities will help me do that, using the windows CD is the safest way to go though
<tucemiux_live> ikonia, what about sudo blkid
<Odaym> hey tucemiux_live, i'm trying to SSH to my server at home, and i'm being asked for the password but it says invalid
<Pudabudigada> Hi, I'm trying to control applications sound levels independantly, I'm using ALSA.
<Odaym> and it is the RIGHT one i am very sure, i was just connecting when i was back home
<Odaym> i am using user@public-ip
<ikonia> tucemiux_live: that will show devices that have a blockid assigned,
<veovis_muaddib> Odaym: Are you specifying a user?
<veovis_muaddib> kk
<tucemiux_live> Odaym,  maybe you have caplocks on?  You can also ssh -v
<Odaym> yes of course
<excelsior> Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but I have the Xine plugin in Firefox, and it doesn't have any controls. I just autoplays whatever .wmv file, no pause, rewind, or anything. Any thoughts?
<Odaym> ok i will try
<Odaym> but tell me more if's
<makoto-sf> hmm. im going th shut the laptop down, and do some investigations to see if ubuntu's default encryption is actually storing unencrypted files on disc
<Odaym> nope, still with the V directive not working
<istok> Odaym, you may even need to utilize the -l switch, to connect the proper user account
<stevomanu> yo peeps , whats the best app fer ssh on ubuntu10.10
<Odaym> there is no such thing it says
<Odaym> gave me a "usage"
<stevomanu> *for
<ikonia> Odaym: the directive is -v or -vv
<ikonia> it's verbose
<ikonia> not V or -V
<Odaym> yes yes
<Jibadeeha> best?
<Odaym> but i capitalized it for attention
<m1dn1ght> hi guys - I'm using nautilus to mount server on my LAN via SFTP - Is there a way to easily check the free space of the remote directory via nautilus when connected via SFTP - or failing that, an easy way to check via terminal and ssh?
<ikonia> Odaym: ssh -v will work
<Odaym> it didn't
<Odaym> still password wrong
<Odaym> and it does this sometimes
<Odaym> no idea why
<ikonia> Odaym it won't fix your password
<FloodBot3> Odaym: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Odaym: it will show you verbose output
<Odaym> debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,keyboard-interactive
<Odaym> this is after it refused the pass
<Odaym> publickey..
<ikonia> Odaym: which will help you see why it thinks your password is wrong
<Odaym> hmm
<ikonia> Odaym: pastebin the lot
<trollgod> anyknow know how to parse a bash shell string like: "/cutallofthisbefore/{keep/all/of/this}" (where {} is the part i want to keep)? my sed/awk skills stink :/ grep maybe?
<Abinadi> veovis_muaddib, this is what I'm getting and I can't make heads or tails of it except that there should be three NTFS partitions (one is the boot partition for windows 7)
<Odaym> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/NpnBAkMk
<veovis_muaddib> Abinadi: IIRC the system partition for Windows 7 is FAT
<iceroot_> trollgod: #bash is a good place for that
<veovis_muaddib> Not 100% though
<trollgod> iceroot_: thanks :)
<Abinadi> veovis_muaddib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/567126/ that's what I'm getting. sorry
<mtkorb> I'm getting a strange error that keeps printing to my terminal. Is there a way to find out what process is writing it?
<veovis_muaddib> Abinadi: No problem, looking now
<hunterm> pastebin the error, mtkorb
<veovis_muaddib> Abinadi: Which drive?
<ikonia> Odaym: I just tried to connect to get a valid username/password refusal
<Abinadi> veovis_muaddib, I don't understand?
<Odaym> it is the right pass im telling you
<Odaym> i was just SSHing to it at home
<Odaym> and it was fine
<Odaym> i am on a wireless connection here outside my house
<Abinadi> veovis_muaddib, the windows partition is sda1 I believe
<veovis_muaddib> Abinadi: How big is the drive you're missing a partition on, so I know which one to look at?  This is showing a 640GB, a 1TB, and a 16GB
<lostintime> mtkorb: what strange error?
<ikonia> Odaym: are you entering the password for the user account, or the ssh key
<Odaym> tried both
<Odaym> for the user account and then for the public key which i've set to space
<mtkorb> hunterm, lostintime: It's short. It's just printing something like "[ 1264.031586] MASQUERADE: lo ate my IP address" repeatedly (and the number increases). I haven't had much luck finding the configuration that's causing this, so I'd like to find the process that's printing it.
<ikonia> Odaym: when it prompts you for a password hit enter, it will ask you again, 3 times, hit enter each time, does the prompt change
<lostintime> password as space... excellent
<veovis_muaddib> Odaym: Public key is going to be random and large, it's not a password
<ikonia> Odaym: oi
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Odaym: 31.debug1: Roaming not allowed by server
<Odaym> oh
<Odaym> this is something i have to configure?
<Odaym> i have Ubuntu on the server
<veovis_muaddib> Odaym: And it dawns on me that you might mean the password to encrypt the private key
<lostintime> mtkorb: this gets printed to a new terminal?
<ikonia> Odaym: as I recall that's a permissions problem on the key files on the server
<Abinadi> veovis_muaddib, ok, the boot drive for windows is the 640 gb partition.  the 1tb drive has one partition on it that is a boot partition for maverick and there is a 50 gb partition on the 640 GB drive for another installation of Maverick
<Odaym> on the server..i have Firestarter rules for incoming connections to allow only my pc (through its static ip)
<Odaym> so i guess when it receives the public ip of this computer...
<ikonia> Odaym: I don't think it's a firewall issue as it makes the connection fine
<Odaym> but no, im getting access, its just the password that is failing
<mtkorb> lostintime: I think it's getting printed to stderr.
<veovis_muaddib> Abinadi: And I missed the 500GB as well...  None look like they're missing anything, they end on the right cylinders and there are no missing sections
<ikonia> Odaym: the roaming error is the problem
<Abinadi> veovis_muaddib,   the 16 GB drive is just a data (dropbox) usb stick,
<veovis_muaddib> Abinadi: Ah
<veovis_muaddib> Abinadi: Sorry to abandon you, but I came to ask a single question, and I've been here for at least an hour lol, I need to get back to work so I can be ready for tomorrow.
<Abinadi> veovis_muaddib, ok, thanks for the look.!
<veovis_muaddib> Abinadi: No problem.  I checked, I've been here about two hours.  Like I said, I don't see any missing sections on any drives.
<Abinadi> veovis_muaddib, ok, thanks again.  I'll see what other help I can scare up
<cryptodira> does anyone have the solution to keeping the backlight portion of the KeyBoard operational beyond POST... amd/64 10.04
<lostintime> cryptodira: backlight?  On a keyboard?
<cryptodira> lostintime, yes, on the keyboard.... backlit keys
<lostintime> cryptodira: that's insane.  Are you sure you and/or your keyboard are sane?
<nathasar> hi y'all
<mycosys> lostintime - backlit kbs arent unusual these days
<mycosys> yo
<cryptodira> lostintime, i have a backlit keyboard to reduce energy consumption of having room lights on... ( i live off grid)...
<lostintime> mycosys: maybe but they are insane!
<nathasar> heh I could use backlit keys
<lostintime> cryptodira: don't look at your keyboard instead :P
<wyldguy> anyone use pinguy 10.04.2? im wondering if it cones with compiz-fusion out of box?
<cryptodira> lostintime, i have fat fingers on a small keyboard.... sometimes my fingers get confused.  :)
<mycosys> cryptodira - probably have to find modules (drivers) specific to that KB/laptop
<Abinadi> ok, can someone take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567126/ and tell me why Maverick is not mounting a 250 NTFS partition.  I can see the boot partition on the 640 gb drive and that data partition (also a 250 GB NTFS partition).  However there is another NTFS partition that Maverick is not mounting.  Help please?
<AxiomShell> hi everyone
<cryptodira> mycosys, this is on a toshiba D660A, amd/64 , 10
<niklasfi> how do i close the telnet program? telnet tells me that the "escape character is ^]" i take that as ctrl+] (which by the way is very odd to type on a german keyboard as you have to press ctrl+ctrl-alt+9 to get what you what). but what do i have to type to actually close telnet?
<AxiomShell> I am trying to use MIDI + Java on Ubuntu 10.10, but with no success.
<cryptodira> 10.04 .... backlight works thru post... not beyond
<lostintime> cryptodira: http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards,hhkbpro2&pid=pdkb400bn <-- sexiness.  Anyway, what keyboard model do you have?
<gordonjcp> AxiomShell: What exactly are you trying to do?
<AxiomShell> I've tried OpenJDK, Sun's Java 6, both with libtritonus but no luck
<AxiomShell> gordonjcp, I'm trying to use JFugue
<AxiomShell> but it complains that "MIDI sequencer cannot be instantiated"
<_gohan_> Abinadi: How are you mounting it?
<mycosys> axiomshell - did you shut down ur windows properly, or is it hibernated or something?
<gordonjcp> AxiomShell: have you got some sort of MIDI device?
<AxiomShell> mycosys, yep. I've installed timidity, soundfounts, etc
<mycosys> if the fs is marked as in use you will have to force mounting
<AxiomShell> rebooted
<AxiomShell> but nothing
<AxiomShell> *soundbanks
<cryptodira> lostintime, toshiba D660A laptop, amd/64, 10.04 .... the backlight runs/works through POST... not beyond...as to the specific keyboard... not sure how to determine that...
<AxiomShell> I'm using ALSA
<BluesKaj> niklasfi, according to the telnet manpage , just type close
<gordonjcp> AxiomShell: can other apps use MIDI?
<AxiomShell> all the modules are loaded
<AxiomShell> yep, but with no sound :-S
<gordonjcp> o_O
<Abinadi> _gohan_, I'm trying to figure OUT why the 250gb NTFS partition is not mounting when I fire up Maverick (10.10)
<gordonjcp> okay, what are you trying to use to produce sounds?
<mycosys> crytodira - will be a specific driver for ur laptop, if it exists
<AxiomShell> what I mean, is it open the MIDI, but it with no sound
<niklasfi> BluesKaj: i can't because the foreign host has not yet replied
<lostintime> cryptodira: is there some magic fn key combo to control the backlight?  Try fn-x
<AxiomShell> gordonjcp, if I use (say) totem or pmidi it *says* the file is playing (progress bar moving) but it play no actual sounf
<AxiomShell> sound
<_gohan_> Abinadi: Have you taken a look to /var/log/messages?
<AxiomShell> with JFugue (a Java MIDI lib). I just try to run the "Hello World" example and it says it can't start MIDI...
<cryptodira> lostintime, the key pair is fn-z.... it does not work beyond POST... the fn key DOES work with other keys for other options...
<AxiomShell> should I ask in #java?
<AxiomShell> it seems to be a linux prob, as it works on Windows
<Abinadi> _gohan_, no...I didn't think of that....brb
<gordonjcp> AxiomShell: okay, but what are you actually playing the MIDI through?
<AxiomShell> by linux I mean Java-linux :-P
<victor_> ubuntu-es plis
<mycosys> abinadi did you shut down ur windows properly, or is it hibernated or something?
<AxiomShell> timidity
<mycosys> (got wrong nick b4 lol)
<ryuguns|afk> "(5:19:36 PM) AxiomShell: should I ask in #java?"
<ryuguns|afk> You could come too ##thenewboston if you like, we are a programming community
<ryuguns|afk> :D
<AxiomShell> ;-P
<gordonjcp> AxiomShell: okay, maybe you should read up on how timidity works, you may need to load some instruments into it
<AxiomShell> sorry....
<victor_> como entro en ubuntu-es
<Logan_WP> !es | victor_
<ubottu> victor_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lostintime> cryptodira: and works on windows?
<mycosys> abinadi - if the partition is marked in use you would need to force mounting (not a good idea)
<victor_> gracias
<Logan_WP> de nada
<victor_> join #ubuntu-es
<Logan_WP>  /join #ubuntu-es
<victor_> join #ubuntu-es
<Logan_WP> ^
<gordonjcp> AxiomShell: I don't actually use timidity
<AxiomShell> gordonjcp, cool, thanks. I have to say ... i know it's just me being noob, but sound configuration is really mind bending o_O
<victor_>  /join #ubuntu-es
<gordonjcp> AxiomShell: have you got a hardware midi synth you can try it with?
<trancegeek> ok i have an issue, i installed dhcp3-server, then screwed up the default config file, then removed and re-installed hoping it would set up the default configs again for me, and it didn't, so i deleted all the configs, and now it's worse, how do i get dhcp3-server to re-generate the configs it set up the first time for me?
<Logan_WP> victor_: sin el espacio
<AxiomShell> gordonjcp, no, I haven't :(
<cafenix2007> hi
<cryptodira> lostintime, the new machine came with win7.... everything of course worked.... i nuked win7 and have ONLY 10.04/64 on it now.... i have gotten everything to work EXCEPT the backlit keyboard...
<mycosys> trancgeek - use apt-get purge
<trancegeek> ty mycosys
<trancegeek> cryptodira, what keyboard?
<trancegeek> ie: model
<trancegeek> because i have a g15 i got working with ubuntu
<BiPolah> cryptodira: The keyboard doesn't work or just the backlighting?
<mycosys> is a toshiba lappy trancegeek
<trancegeek> ahh
<cryptodira> trancegeek, what is the command for determining the keyboard type?
<trancegeek> yeah, tbh i doubt it will work with linux man
<trancegeek> nvm crypto
<iku-iku> byebye
<cryptodira> BiPolah, keyboard works fine... the backlight for the keyboard does NOT work beyond POST
<cafenix2007> toshiba got a lot of problems with linux
<cafenix2007> ubuntu overall
<Logan_WP> mycosys: which model?
<trancegeek> mycosys, that still didn't work
<trancegeek> specifically the files i'm trying to get it to re-create are all in /etc/dhcp3/*
<Logan_WP> actually, no, that was directed at cryptodira
<cryptodira> cafenix2007, yes,,, toshiba has problems with ubuntu, however, i have solved all of the issues (at least for my system) except the backlight for the keyboard
<Logan_WP> cryptodira: I have a Toshiba laptop - which model?
<cryptodira> Logan_WP, D660A amd/64
<trancegeek> cryptodira, that issue isn't going to be solved man, it's like my touchpad on my asus laptop, it has built in media keys in the touch pad that light up when you hit the right spot, and i never got that working with linux
<lostintime> cryptodira: was there any windows program thta let you manipulate the backlight?
<Logan_WP> cryptodira: I'm going to check the HCL - brb
<trancegeek> unless you get a windows program
<silverado> hey guys NEWB here....  is their any down side to install ubuntu GUI onto a ubuntu server install  ???
<Abinadi> mycosys, yes, windows was shut down properly, and I have not forced it to mount (wouldn't even know how to do that yet. lol)
<lostintime> silverado: uses more resources
<Kevin`> both 'eject' and 'safely remove drive' remove a usb device from the system in addition to unmounting it. how do I unmount a drive without removing it, from the gui, and how do I re-attach a usb drive without unplugging it
<trancegeek> but.. here is my issue, if anyone can help, i installed dhcp3-server, then screwed up the config, so i'm trying to get it to re-create the default config it did the first time
<Logan_WP> cryptodira: that doesn't seem to be a model... Satellite _____?
<cryptodira> lostintime, no windows s/w to manipulate as far as i know... but windows is gone from here.... the fn+z should do it
<silverado> thanks lotintime
<silverado> lostintime*
<trancegeek> crypto, that's windows software i believe
<trancegeek> prob came with the laptop
<Abinadi> mycosys, somewhere in there, there is a lost partition that is not getting mounted when I logged into Maverick.  It's a 250 GB partition.  I can see one of them but not the other.
<cryptodira> Logan_WP, yes, satellite.... sorry about that
<Logan_WP> cryptodira: Satellite D660A?
<bsmith093> how do i check if a specific program is running on a remote server and if so kill it?
<Logan_WP> that's not a model
<cryptodira> trancegeek, why would it work at POST ... and not after
<cryptodira> Logan_WP,  yes that is correct
<bsmith093> im logged in but top isnt showing it
<BenXYZ> ahaha, thanks!
<Logan_WP> cryptodira: double check - nothing comes up in Google for Satellite D660A
<cryptodira> Logan_WP,  will do, wait one...
<Logan_WP> cryptodira: oh- you meant A660D
<Logan_WP> 16" laptop, right?
<lostintime> cryptodira: i guess you should try asking toshiba about it (you'll probably have to do some work to get to someone knowledgeable about it)
<cryptodira> Logan_WP,  Yes, A660D.... sometimes my brain does not see what my fingers type. :)
<Logan_WP> cryptodira: haha, np
<fourtyseven> i need assistance with getting my wireless card on my dell netbook to work running ubuntu netbool edition 10.10
<cryptodira> lostintme, yes... am currently and slowly following that path.... they 'say' they do not support ubuntu.
<_gohan_> Abinadi: Have you tried to mount it manually?
<Logan_WP> cryptodira: apparently, if you disable ACPI, the backlight works
<Abinadi> _gohan_, no, I haven't because i can't tell what I need to mount.
<Logan_WP> but I wouldn't really recommend that, because I think that doesn't allow Ubuntu to see the battery level
<nathasar> what causes my system to freeze at "starting domain name service... bind9"? using ubuntu for the first time. I installed server 10.10 and then this started happening when I installed ubuntu-desktop with aptitude and rebooted.
<cryptodira> Logan_WP,  ok,,, if you do that.... what then fails as a result?
<Logan_WP> cryptodira: ^
<Abinadi> _gohan_, how can I tell what is already mounted and what is not?
<costas> hello all
<nathasar> abinadi, try typing "mount"
<_gohan_> Abinadi: Are you mounting them via USB? If yes, try a simple "df -h"
<Logan_WP> cryptodira: here's the relevant thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533744
<jermanbdogg> Hello,
<jermanbdogg> all
<_gohan_> Abinadi: You should see something like /media/***
<cryptodira> Logan_WP,   if the battery level is the only thing that becomes inoperative,, then for me that is a good trade off.... i have a counter that lets me know to plug the battery in.
<costas> Ii have a problem with my new ubuntu studio amd64 installation... multiple audio cards but no sound.... need advice...
<cryptodira> Logan_WP,   Thank you for the link AND your help!
<Logan_WP> cryptodira: you're welcome!  Toshiba isn't great with Ubuntu, sadly
<cryptodira> lostintime, Thank you for your help.
<jermanbdogg> Would anyone like to tackle a broadcom wireless driver issue? :)
<Logan_WP> cryptodira: I had to install a custom kernel just for Ubuntu to work on my laptop
<costas> using debian everything is fine my delta 1010 works like a charm
<Kevin`> both 'eject' and 'safely remove drive' remove a usb device from the system in addition to unmounting it. how do I unmount a drive without removing it, from the gui, and how do I re-attach a usb drive without unplugging it
<Logan_WP> !ask | jermanbdogg
<ubottu> jermanbdogg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cryptodira> Logan_WP, this is unfortunate, but i sure like the feel of the keyboard and the crispness of the display.
<mycosys> trancegeek - did you do "sudo apt-get purge dhcp3" ?
<Logan_WP> cryptodira: enjoy it :)
<costas> anyone ?
<Logan_WP> !please | costas
<ubottu> costas: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<mattds> hey guys, does anyone know how to access the recovery mode in Ubuntu 10.10 running in Oracle VM Virtualbox?
<Abinadi> nathasar, I can see what is mounted by typing *mount* in the terminal.  However I cann't see the *unmounted* partition that I am *trying* to get mounted.  :(
<cryptodira> Logan_WP,  what laptop do you have?
<ikonia> mattds: same way as normal
<Logan_WP> cryptodira: I have the Satellite E205
<AxiomShell> ok, some clues about the Java/MIDI problem
<costas> the problem is alsa...
<Kevin`> Abinadi: cat /proc/partitions
<nathasar> abinadi, what about "lsusb" ?
<cryptodira> Logan_WP, intel chipset?  do you have a backlit keyboard?
<Logan_WP> cryptodira: yes, and yes - I have a Core i5
<mattds> ikonia, I've tried the "normal way" but it doesn't work. It just pushes through to the login screen regardless of what I do
<AxiomShell> MidiSystem.getMidiDeviceInfo() gives "Real Time Sequencer", so Java can access a MIDI sequencer
<Kevin`> Abinadi: if you are running the gui, it shows unmounted partitions with label/size
<jermanbdogg> I have a broadcom 4312 chip on PCI-ID 14e4:4315. I am working with a clean install and cannot access the internet on either the wireless or ethernet. I have been looking all over the place on ubuntu forums and haven't found anthing that works. Looking for some help ! :)
<ikonia> mattds: what are you doing ?
<AxiomShell> I've read a post about JMF being actually the problem.... -_-
<AxiomShell> I'll try to uninstall it
<nathasar> jermanbdogg, what does "sudo ifconfig" say?
<Abinadi> _gohan_,  this is what I see in /media:>>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/567136/
<mycosys> jermanbdogg - guessing ur in for a world of ndiswrapper pain
<cryptodira> Logan_WP,  it seems that toshiba/intel work better with ubuntu on some levels... 'specially 32 bit... running amd/64 has been quite the experience.
<costas> this chatroom is busy, will dig into the new forums. thanks for nothing
<Logan_WP> cryptodira: yeah, well I have 64-bit Intel - it was a pain to get it working with Ubuntu
<mattds> I'm pressing exc through the entire boot process
<mattds> *esc
<victor_> alguien por aqui habla español?
<Logan_WP> !es | victor_
<ubottu> victor_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cryptodira> Logan_WP,  :)   Thanks again for your help.
<Logan_WP> cryptodira: no problem :)
<_gohan_> Abinadi: You have two partitions under that 600GB hard disk, right?
<_gohan_> Abinadi: /dev/sda4 and /dev/sda5.
<victor_> need help :(
<jermanbdogg> Ethernet gives me me the mac with no errors (but not internet). LO  :local loopback
<K|nG> Hi thene Why after I configure pppoeconf after I reboot my pc there my Networkmanager doesn`t start ??
<mycosys> victor_ we can help in english - what do you need?
<ikonia> mattds: do you get a grub screen ?
<victor_> I have a mini lapto Síragon ML1040, does not work wiffi card
<Abinadi> nathasar, this is what *lsusb* gives:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/567137/
<sasquatch7> How do I view the return value of a function (ex grep)?
<mattds> ikonia, this is the first time it's ever given me the grub. Usually it just skips through to the login screen
<r3d2> hey anyone know a channel where i can ask about sound file formats? and i mean technical details such as the file structure.
<pmp6nl> Hello, my logs folder is about 12 gigs, is that normal?  The files messages, kern.log, and syslog.1 are all about 4 gigs each
<victor_> wiffi plate is Network controller: Ralink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n PCIe 1T/1R but the button does not turn
<rumpe1> pmp6nl, nope... not normal. check your logs.
<pmp6nl> rumpel: what do I check?
<KM0201> victor_: in my experience, those wireless on/off buttons almost never work...
<Abinadi> _gohan_, actually there are 4 partions.  One is a boot partition for windows, one is a small 4 gb swap partition, one is an EXTfs partiton and one is a 250 gb (data) NTFS partiton
<sataniel> hi
<rumpe1> pmp6nl, every biiiig log ... with tail e.g.
<victor_> but as the garment q wiffi achievement for the detected :(
<_gohan_> Abinadi: Yes, I can see them, but I meant, the one you want to mount is there, right?
<pmp6nl> rumpel: check them in system log viewer?
<sasquatch7> How do I find the return status of a function? ( example: grep )
<Abinadi> _gohan_, the one 250t I'm looking for is a on the 1TB external usb drive.  and I can't see it.
<K|nG> Oh, dear, I don't see the file '/etc/ppp/pppoe.conf' anywhere.  Please
<K|nG> re-install the PPPoE client.
<Logan_WP> r3d2: maybe #lau
<r3d2> thanks
<trism> sasquatch7: it will be stored in $?
<nijabo> Anyone heard if they are giving us the options to disable the arrows on the Unity launcher?
<rumpe1> pmcgowan, e.g.
<victor_> any help ?
<Percius> anyone know how to make the update-grub script NOT set the partition as bootable/active ?
<K|nG> Any help for me there
<ElderDryas> pmp6nl: after checking the logs check man logrotate
<_gohan_> Abinadi: That happened to me once when my USB port was unable to read esternal drives bigger as 1TB :(
<Percius> Grub is not my primary bootloader, but whenver I load ubuntu it sets the partition active
<_gohan_> Abinadi: *external
<Abinadi> _gohan_, lol that just sucks.  I'm getting no joy.  :(
<sasquatch7> trism: How would I view that?
<_gohan_> Abinadi: Yes, that really sucks :(
<sasquatch7> trism: Say in the command line.
<trism> sasquatch7: echo "$?";
<sasquatch7> trism: Thanks!
<lexvegas> anyone know how to speed up WIFI reconnect speed after resuming from standby? it takes upwards of 30 seconds for me
<K|nG> Hi thene Why after I configure pppoeconf after I reboot my pc there my Networkmanager doesn`t start ??
<K|nG> Can anyone explane to me there how I can disable pppoeconf and use pppoe-setup ???
<pmp6nl> elderdryas, i tried the log viewer but it just locked up my computer... i guess you cant open 4 gig log files
<jermanbdogg> I am working from a clean install of ubuntu 10.10. From startup I don't have wireless or ethernet. Could someone please help troubleshoot. (in PM if possible)
<ElderDryas> pmp6nl: not even close to a sysadmin, but if you can't open the log files, I still check logrotate to make sure it is functioning the way you want (i.e. archives old logs). At least that would eleminate that as a suspect
<Abinadi> omg, someone tell me how *NOT* to get a 4 GB log file. yeesh, I gues a guy ought to purge them on a regular basis.
<pmp6nl> elderdryas, ok thanks.  Not sure why there dont do that by default
<ElderDryas> I think "they" do, but...
<Jordan_U> Abinadi: You can use logrotate to control when logs are compressed / deleted.
<excelsior> Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but I have the Xine plugin in Firefox, and it doesn't have any controls. I just autoplays whatever .wmv file, no pause, rewind, or anything. Any thoughts?
<pmp6nl> can the logs be deleted?  I will check for issues when they are regenerated and a better size?
<Abinadi> Jordan_U, I don't want to appear ignorant (but I guess I am), but how do I see my logfiles, read them, and then delete them (or archive them)
<IppatsuMan> Hi all. Audio suddenly stopped working, I think some process is locking audio device. I tried "sudo alsa force-reload" but it does not work ( Terminating processes: 7632 7727 7744 7761 (with SIGKILL:) 7779 (failed: processes still using sound devices: 7795(pulseaudio)). ). Is there anything else I could try except rebooting?
<Jordan_U> Abinadi: From the terminal you can use "less /var/log/foo/bar.log" to view a log file and "sudo rm /var/log/foo/bar.log" to remove it, or "xz /var/log/foo/bar.log" to archive it in xz format. There are also GUI log viewers and managers, but I'm not familiar with them.
<jermanbdogg> I am in need of some help troubleshooting. No ethernet or wifi on clean install with ubuntu 10.10
<Abinadi> Jordan_U, thanks!
<Jordan_U> Abinadi: You're welcome.
<el> http://www.chateagratis.net/
<MC8> Is there a way to switch from GNOME to KDE and back again?
<pmp6nl> Jordan_u can log files be deleted?
<Jordan_U> pmp6nl: Yes.
<Skater> Can anyone help with GTX295? HDMI worked during installation after system reboot on DVI. I have the latest drives installed
<d3vlin> does anyone know where this pulseaudio error originates: sap.c: sendmsg() failed: Connection refused, it keeps cluttering my syslog a thousand times
<pmp6nl> Jorden_u ok, i will delete the 12 gigs of them then watch them after they are regenerated.  Thanks
<d3vlin> I did some google searches on that specific errormsg, but no success
<d3vlin> the weird this is that all audio works fine
<Jordan_U> pmp6nl: You're welcome.
<Angel1> heyroom
<d3vlin> if only pulseaudio would be more verbose about what's going wrong
<manfredrasta> hi all. I need help installing Tomcat. Should I just download the folder? Where do I paste it? Thank you
<jermanbdogg> anyone have any experience with an HP Mini 1000 with broadcom bcm4312 chip? Looking for wireless and ethernet on clean install
<itaylor57> MC8: if you have both gnome and kde installed then you can chose at login to use either one
<MC8> mkay, "how would I install KDE?"
<JDogg420> hello i installed the nvidia driver manually on xubuntu but it dont show up as activated ??
<iceroot_> MC8: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<otay> manfredrasta I just installed Tomcat on Ubuntu. The main thing to know is, don't install Java from the repos ~ get it from Sun
<iceroot_> otay: there is no sun anymore
<IppatsuMan> jermanbdogg: I have a Dell with the Broadcom BCM4312 chip, it works fine using the Broadcom STA driver
<MC8> 250MB? Is that it? ;o
<itaylor57> iceroot_: LOL
<IppatsuMan> jermanbdogg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<iceroot_> manfredrasta: sudo apt-get install tomcat
<manfredrasta> otay, I have just installed java from the repos
<BluesKaj> trying here to set up NOPASSWD in /etc/sudoers , but errors out with: /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 27, sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 27, sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting...sudo su gives the the same error
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, is it the same as going in synaptics manager ?
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: there are two flavors of java in the repos open and sun6
<manfredrasta> otay, why are they there if we shouldnt install them?
<manfredrasta> itaylor57, I think I used open
<manfredrasta> itaylor57, how do I check it?
<jermanbdogg> IppatsuMan: thanks. I did use that as well to try and install but it didn't work.
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: type java -version in a terminal
<Guest11715> how do i mount my blackberry curve
<iceroot_> manfredrasta: yes
<otay> manfredrasta, you'll have trouble
<iceroot_> manfredrasta: of course you use the java from the ubuntu-repos and not from a website
<frino> hello, is it possible to install ubuntu to the real hard drive with virtual box? I don't mean the virtual disk.
<iceroot_> manfredrasta: first aspect is that you dont get security updates if you download a deb from a website
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: /usr/bin/java is a softlink to either the opejdk or the sun6jdk
<JDogg420> hello i installed the nvidia driver manually on xubuntu but it dont show up as activated ??
<iceroot_> frino: what about using wubi? or a dual-boot system?
<manfredrasta> itaylor57, java version "1.6.0_20"
<manfredrasta> itaylor57, java version "1.6.0_20" ...
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: thats probably openjdk,  it shouldhave given more with the command you gave
<manfredrasta> itaylor57, yes can i paste all here?
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: no buy it probably had references to openjdk
<Yowshi> how do i mount my blackberry curve
<frino> iceroot: sorry, I forgot to say that I am on a macbook. I am not able to boot ubuntu from usb, so I thought I might be able to do it with virtualbox
<manfredrasta> Yes, it sais OpenJDK
<manfredrasta> itaylor57, yes, it sais OpenJDK
<iceroot_> frino: why you cant boot from usb? what about booting from cd?
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: look at this link to show how to switch from open to sun and back again https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<manfredrasta> itaylor57, but, wich one do I need? The sun version?
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: thats in case you have trouble getting TomCat to run with the openjdk
<frino> iceroot_: my macbook doesnt have a cd drive, and when I try to boot from usb, I always get an error that the usb stick is not bootable. (I tried it with several sticks)
<JDogg420> hello i installed the nvidia driver manually on xubuntu but it dont show up as activated ??
<manfredrasta> itaylor57, I'll better vinstall sun jdk
<Wallace_> Is there any way to get a tar -czf to take advantage of multiple cpu cores?  I currently have 1 gzip running at 99% cpu and 3 idle cores?
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: if want the sun version then download un-java6-jdk
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: if want the sun version then download sun-java6-jdk
<iceroot_> frino: have you used this?
<Abinadi> can anyone tell me how to delete a log file using System >> Administration>> log file viewer??
<iceroot_> !usb | frino
<ubottu> frino: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: if want the sun version then download sun-java6-jre
<manfredrasta> itaylor57, how do i uninstall the openJDK?
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: you can have both, so you don't need to uninstalll the open
<garnold> Hi, is there an easy way to include a pinned version of natty's repo much like I would do with experimental under debian?
<manfredrasta> itaylor57, I prefer to uninstall it so I have my computer clean. And doing it Ill learn it
<garnold> (Because there are a couple packages from there I need but there's enough dependencies that I don't want to install locally)
<frino> iceroot_: I used the official documentation for installing ubuntu on a macbook air (dont know the link anymore)
<iceroot_> garnold: yes, apt-pinning is working on ubuntu too
<garnold> (....but not so many that they will kill the system, the packages run fine on my debian at work)
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: the link I gave before shows how to point to sun once you have it installed
<iceroot_> frino: i mean the link ubottu gave you about creating a bootable usb stick for installing ubuntu
<garnold> iceroo_: so I just add the natty repository and pin it lowest, and then explicitly import a package from there?
<iceroot_> garnold: correct
<JDogg420> hello i installed the nvidia driver manually on xubuntu but it dont show up as activated ??
<manfredrasta> itaylor57, so... you dont want me to uninstall the opend JDK? :)
<iceroot_> garnold: but mixing repos/packages is not a suppored way
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: I normally manage my s/w via synaptic gui so I m not so great with command line yet
<garnold> iceroot_: I'm guessing I need to add the 3 repos: main, universe and multiverse to get good package coverage? I'm asking because I simply added main and it didn't seem to make a difference.
<garnold> iceroot_: is there a 'better' way to get these newer package versions?
<manfredrasta> itaylor57, what is s/w?
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: It doesn't hurt to have both, you can switch
<iceroot_> !backports | garnold
<ubottu> garnold: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: s/w software
<ExplodingPiglets> I have to take a dump brb
<ExplodingPiglets> er sorry
<ExplodingPiglets> I thought this was the inportb tab
<iceroot_> garnold: normally you use the backport-repo there a build packages from never versions which are fitting dependencies
<MC8> Right, new question. I installed Debian on a partition, and it's overwritten the ubuntu grub with its own branded version. How do I get the ubuntu one back (that was slightly less painful to look at?)
<manfredrasta> itaylor57, ok. Thank you
<lexvegas> anyone know how to speed up WIFI reconnect speed after resuming from standby? it takes upwards of 30 seconds for me
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: good luck
<JDogg420> i installed xubuntu last night but my windows vista doesnt show up in the grub?
<iceroot_> MC8: boot an ubuntu-live-system and use grub-install /dev/sdX (where sdX is your drive)
<garnold> ubottu: I have looked in backports, but the package in question: python-scikits-learn is at the version I need in natty's repo (1.5) but not in the other repos, yet doesn't seem to pose any problems with deps on my debian testing machine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MC8> oh, just use the install cd?
<manfredrasta> itaylor57, just 1 more question: how do i check if I have Tomcat installed? I cant remember...
<iceroot_> MC8: or boot into your ubuntu
<Leifi> yo
<iceroot_> MC8: dpkg -l *tomcat*
<iceroot_> MC8: ii means installed
<JDogg420> i installed xubuntu last night but my windows vista doesnt show up in the grub?
<iceroot_> MC8: sorry wrong nick
<Logan_WP> !xubuntu | JDogg420
<ubottu> JDogg420: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<itaylor57> iceroot_: thanks you beat me to it :>)
<iceroot_> manfredrasta: dpkg -l *tomcat*   ii means installed
 * MC8 hurriedly closes his terminal
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, should i write dpkg -l *tomcat* on a terminal?
<iceroot_> manfredrasta: correct
<Abinadi> can anyone tell me how to delete a log file using System >> Administration>> log file viewer?? Or do I have to do something at the CLI?
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, no packages corresponding to *tomcat*
<boxbeatsy> hi, i was in vim and i hit ctrl+z and now it seems like i zombied my process.  is tehre any way to get it back?
<iceroot_> boxbeatsy: type "fg" on terminal
<Leifi> I've got problems with X11 forwarding from windows 7 to ubuntu, putty complains about wrong authentication protocol. I get this error at login (which probably isn't good): "/usr/bin/xauth:  /home/user/.Xauthority NOT writable", any ideas what I could do to fix this?
<Wallace_> Abinadi, iI can't see an option there, probably have to delete it manually ... BUT, if your system is set up correctly, they should rotate automatically and old ones should be deleted
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, so dpkg -l looks for packages like the string you write?
<iceroot_> manfredrasta: yes
<boxbeatsy> iceroot_: awesome! thanks :)
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, thanks
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, is it case sensitive?
<iceroot_> boxbeatsy: ctrl +z is pausing a program, fg means foreground, bg means background
<iceroot_> manfredrasta: imo yes, the package is tomcat
<boxbeatsy> iceroot_: ah ok gotcha
<Abinadi> Wallace_, I don't see a delete command either, but I see two day old logs.  And there are some of the logs that are quite large.
<iceroot_> manfredrasta: sudo apt-get install tomcat
<Leifi> this is what my login looks like: http://pastebin.com/mJmW3qzK
<iceroot_> boxbeatsy: so you can start a program, hit ctrl + z and type bg, so the program is running in the background and you dont see the program, fg is pulling the program in the foreground. its a very usefull method
<home> hello
<Wallace_> Abinadi, depends on your configuration how long they are kept.  If disk space is a problem, then I guess you can delete them manually - but if it's persistently a problem, then you need to tweak your logrotate config
<home> how are you
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, it sais its impossible to find package tomcat
<Wallace_> Abinadi, or buy a bigger disk lol
<iceroot_> !info tomcat
<ubottu> Package tomcat does not exist in maverick
<iceroot_> !info tomcat6
<ubottu> tomcat6 (source: tomcat6): Servlet and JSP engine. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0.28-2ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 32 kB, installed size 288 kB
<iceroot_> manfredrasta: sudo apt-get install tomcat6
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, i use lubuntu
<Abinadi> Wallace_, lol, thanks.  i have two 250 GB partitions just for that purpose.
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, ...
<Wulfy> wouldnt tomcat be found in the ubuntu server version?
<Wallace_> 250GB!!! and you're running out of space for logs?
<Wallace_> damn!
<iceroot_> Wulfy: its in every version
<iceroot_> manfredrasta: the package is called tomcat6 not tomcat
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, ok doing...
<Yowshi> how do i mount my blackberry curve
<Abinadi> Wallace_, LOL no, I'm not.  I just saw that person's comment about having a 4 GB log file and wanted to maker sure that *I* don't have any that size lurking around .  Know what I mean?
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, after installing it will i need to tell him where is the jdk installed?
<iceroot_> Wallace_: starting slapd or samba in full debug-mode its just some hours until 250gb are full of logs
<Gaming4JC> Hi all, this is loosely related to ubuntu (but I'm not getting much in Ubuntu-offtopic) xP  - I need help with a IMacros script in firefox. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567154/ Can anyone help debug it? :)
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, finished
<Wallace_> Abinadi, well if you do, either shorten the log rotate, reduce the number of files kept, or tweak your logging configurations (e.g. to remove debugging messages you may not need)
<iceroot_> manfredrasta: normally not, because there is a variable called JAVA_ENVIRONMENT or something like that
<Gaming4JC> I need a simple way to search over 51 pages for a specific text "Toys" and it's a pain to do manually. :/
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, how do I launch it?
<Wallace_> iceroot_, turn off debug then lol
<iceroot_> manfredrasta:sudo  /etc/init.d/tomcat start (press tab after writing tomcat because i dont know the exact name of the init-script
<iceroot_> Gaming4JC: with what tool? vim? less?
<Annuate> java environment is just java -version i think
<Abinadi> Wallace_, thanks.  I don't have anything running in debug mode that I'm aware of.  And I guess if I start seeing any real huge log files I can figure out a way to deleted them
<iceroot_> Gaming4JC: normally its /searchtext
<Wallace_> Is there any way to get a tar -czf to take advantage of multiple cpu cores?  I currently have 1 gzip running at 99% cpu and 3 idle cores?
<Gaming4JC> iceroot_: I'm using a tool called IMacros for FireFox: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567154/ (code) records firefox movements
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, you need root privileges to run this comand. write sudo first?
<iceroot_> manfredrasta: yes
<iceroot_> Gaming4JC: so you want to search in foirefox? press ctrl + f
<Gaming4JC> iceroot_: I made the script up to 40 pages only to find out something isn't quite right. Yes but I need to Ctrl+F on 51 pages :P
<iceroot_> Wallace_: tar is not multithreaded (imo)
<iceroot_> Wallace_: also not the cpu is the problem but the hdd (%wa in top)
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, works! thanks
<andygraybeal> what is bonobo-activation-server and do i need it?   can i get rid of it?
<iceroot_> manfredrasta: nice
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, now ill need a very light IDE. Is it possible?
<iceroot_> manfredrasta: vim :) but i think you want something like netbeans
<Wallace_> iceroot_, surely gzip can be persuaded to multi-thread.  7.4%wi, 100% cpu gzip
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, eclipse
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, or netb
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, but not so heavy
<iceroot_> manfredrasta: eclipse is everything else then light
<Gaming4JC> iceroot_: As you can imagine manually searching 51 websites in FireFox is going to take awhile... :/
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, i have a very old laptop
 * Gaming4JC hopes he can figure IMacros out
<iceroot_> Gaming4JC: maybe #firefox know something
<Yowshi> how do i mount my blackberry
<Gaming4JC> iceroot_: hmm good idea, I'll check. :)
<iceroot_> manfredrasta: i am not a java-developer, my ide is always vim, its light and the most powerfull editor out there (dont come with the os emacs which dont have a good editor)
<rapture> according to nautilus my folders are shared, but if I go through "network" on the same machine (or any other), the shares aren't there
<rapture> help?
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, I know. i need something light. I cant use eclipse here. Or meybe yes... Dont know. In what depens?
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, sorry for the english :P
<iceroot_> manfredrasta: maybe have a look if there is jcreator for linux out there
<ejv> how do i remove an iptables rule :)
<manfredrasta> iceroot_, to stop tomcat? ctrl+C?
<Wallace_> Yowshi, in the blackberry go to Setup -> Options -> Memory  Then, press the menu key, and select "enable mass storage mode" (assuming you already have the usb plugged in)
<iceroot_> manfredrasta: sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat stop
<Wallace_> Yowshi, Well, that's how you do it on a 9700 Bold :)
<rapture> can anyone help me fix samba?
<iceroot_> ejv: iptables --delete chain
<iceroot_> rapture: #samba
<Yowshi> well i have the 8530 curve and the mass storager mode should be enabled it has an sd card but it isnt showing up in the file system thing
<K|nG> Anyhelp around here I have problems with my PPPOE configuration
<bedo2991_ITA> Hi, after waking up (DPMS) the screen use a low color resolution, does anybody know how to fix this?
 * rapture sighs
<rapture> fine, I'll go bug them
<rapture> I think it's an OS-level issue though
<K|nG> deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian squeeze main
<K|nG> Oh, dear, I don't see the file '/etc/ppp/pppoe.conf' anywhere.  Please
<K|nG> re-install the PPPoE client
<Wallace_> Yowshi, Check the settings under Memory and see if it is enabled - mine is disabled, unless I tell it to explicitly the way I said above
<iceroot_> K|nG: you are on squeeze?
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: geany is a light weight option
<K|nG> iceroot_, I am on Latest version of UBUNTU
<manfredrasta> itaylor57, ok
<manfredrasta> itaylor57, is it in the repos?
<Gnea> Hey everyone, so I'm trying to troubleshoot what went wrong and what's going wrong with my desktop - I'm trying to install Ubuntu Desktop 10.04 amd64 on it, it's a P4 dualcore 3ghz with 4gb ram, 500g hdd, nvidia 9300 graphics and nvidia/nforce chipsets. Managed to get Ubuntu Server installed on it, but no matter what I try, Ubuntu Desktop continually kernel panics in the worst way before it gets to the installation phase. I suspect dbus has something to do wi
<itaylor57> yes
<otay> bedo2991_ITA I have seen that problem. I think your screen saver is using OpenGL. Change your screen saver to blank or disable it completely and then reboot.
<hsa2> hello
<Logan_WP> !tab | itaylor57
<ubottu> itaylor57: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bedo2991_ITA> otay: ok, I'll try but I don't think that'll help :D
<ruif13> hia anyone can help?
<hsa2> i've just installed ubuntu 10.10 with mini (net install)
<Logan_WP> sorry
<Logan_WP> !who | itaylor57
<ubottu> itaylor57: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<razorr1990> nice
<otay> bedo2991_ITA why not? It helped me
<hsa2> at the kernel selection i selected the highlighted one by default (pae), did i do something wrong? :)
<rapture> should I see them listed in /etc/samba/smb.conf if they're properly configured or is there somewhere else the details are stored?
<ruif13> dono why my font's in ubuntu and resolution are strange :S appears blured and my wall paper too
<manfredrasta> itaylor57, sudo apt-get install geany?
<K|nG> iceroot_, My problem is like this I configure by pppoeconf but after that doesn`t work my network manager :S Soo I need to delete my interfaces here /etc/network/interfaces reboot than reconfigure again to work my PPPOE but I isntall pppoe-setup and try to up my pppoe by that doesn`t work :S request that what I show to you any help please ??
<ChogyDan> Gnea: have you tried 10.10?
<itaylor57> Logan_WP: wow I didn't know that, Not
<yowshi> wallace: well i have the 8530 curve and the mass storager mode should be enabled it has an sd card but it isnt showing up in the file system thing
<Wallace_> hsa2, I don't see why that's wrong..  pae supports machines with more than 3GB of memory without having to go full 64 bit
<Gnea> ChogyDan: nope, shouldn't have to, an LTS ought to work just fine on it, but I'm considering giving it a shot...
<yowshi> wallace it doesnty even show up in gparted
<yowshi> damned ethernet cord got loose
<bedo2991_ITA> because it happens even when I do "xset dpms force off" which shouldn't launch the screensaver at all.
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: that should do it
<hsa2> Wallace_, i read about it a bit but i see 3 gb ram with command free -m
<Wallace_> hsa2, how much should you have?
<bedo2991_ITA> otay: because it happens even when I do "xset dpms force off" which shouldn't launch the screensaver at all.
<ChogyDan> Gnea: well if you think there is a bug in the kernel or dbus, rather than bad media or something like that, 10.10 is worth a shot
<hsa2> Wallace_, i have 4 gb
<otay> Ubuntu gots problems
<K|nG> iceroot_, anyhelp
<yowshi> Wallace_:  well i have the 8530 curve and the mass storager mode should be enabled it has an sd card but it isnt showing up in the file system thing. it doesnt show up in gparted bvut it can be seen by barry backup. however i dont wanna backup i wanna be able to add files
<Wallace_> yowshi, - did you select "enable mass storage" from the menu (hint: "mass storage mode support" doesn't automatically turn it on I think)
<Gnea> ChogyDan: yeah, I tried getting some help earlier in #ubuntu-server and the person trying to help me didn't really care, so I got frustrated and tried Ubuntu Desktop just to prove a point
<yowshi> Wallace_: yeah i am pretty cure i did that
 * otay shrugs
<Wallace_> yowshi, hmm, as soon as I did that on mine, the autoinsert popped up
<yowshi> what autoinsert?\
<ChogyDan> Gnea: I thought server works ok
<Gnea> ChogyDan: and it turns out I was more right than I thought - no matter which options I pass to the kernel at boottime, it will always panic at about the same area
<Gnea> ChogyDan: it does, but dbus is just another application layer to get the rest of the applications in X to work
<Wallace_> yowshi, autoinsert notification - pops up when you plug in a removable drive or removable media
<hsa2> Wallace_, i checked and my cpu supports pae
<Gnea> ChogyDan: I can startx and get a desktop, but can't configure anything with it.... can't install the nvidia driver using the 'hardware driver', things like that.... heck, can't even logout/reboot/shutdown from the menu, have to do it from the commandline or ctrl-c in tty1
<manfredrasta> itaylor57, done. To open?
<bedo2991_ITA> didn't worked
<magicianlord> Gnea: why
<Wallace_> hsa2, do "uname -a" and see if it's actually using a pae kernel
<Gnea> magicianlord: because dbus absolutely refuses to work right. I had to generate a /var/lib/dbus/machine-id using dbug-uuidgen just to get it to start up, but when it goes through the pre-script execution, it triggers something with the kernel and panics, hard. can't even sysrq-b out of it.
<hsa2> Wallace_, yes -> Linux businessboi 2.6.35-25-generic-pae #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 19:01:46 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: it should be in your menu under application programming or try running geany from terminal
<otay> bedo2991_ITA I thought you said the resolution changed after the screen  went to sleep
<ChogyDan> Gnea: well, if it is a kernel panic, that's a kernel bug, even if dbus is triggering it, no?  You could try some other kernels, and see how well they work.  I've had good success running devel kernels on stable releases
<manfredrasta> itaylor57, just type geany?
<magicianlord> Gnea: i dont understand what that means
<itaylor57> manfredrasta: yes
<Gnea> magicianlord: it's technical babble
<Wallace_> hsa2, Hmm, I would expect that to see all your memory then :\
<otay> bedo2991_ITA are you running Compiz?
<bedo2991_ITA> oray: no, the resolution is ok, it just changes the color setting
<bedo2991_ITA> oray: I think so :D
<Gnea> ChogyDan: hm, that's an option I hadn't considered yet... thanks, I'll give that a try
<ruif13> help needed :( my font's and wallpaper when i boot it's ok about 10 minuts later appears blured and wallpaper too, anyone can help?
<induz> hello, can someone help me updating my source file
<induz> i had ubuntu  karmic but i upgraded to lucid
<induz> my :http://paste.ubuntu.com/567161/   looks like this
<bedo2991_ITA> otay: disabling compiz didn't solved.
<ChogyDan> induz: what's wrong?
<bedo2991_ITA> otay: I found out that switching to alt+ctrl+f1 and then back to F7 solves the problem
<K|nG> iceroot_, My problem is like this I configure by pppoeconf but after that doesn`t work my network manager :S Soo I need to delete my interfaces here /etc/network/interfaces reboot than reconfigure again to work my PPPOE but I isntall pppoe-setup and try to up my pppoe by that doesn`t work :S request that what I show to you any help please ??
<induz> I read that  i should be update and save it as http://paste.ubuntu.com/567162/
<induz> ChogyDan, can u suggest me which one is better?
#ubuntu 2011-02-15
<induz> I posted b oth
<induz> ChogyDan,  I have posted both
<ChogyDan> induz: I see.  What is your goal?  The second one gives access to some third party software, and is more organized.  Both will work though.  You should probably just use the GUI
<induz> GUI ChogyDan ??
<gregko> hey where I can adjust mouse scroll-wheel speed?
<ruif13> ..help needed :( my font's and wallpaper when i boot it's ok about 10 minuts later appears blured and wallpaper too, anyone can help?
<induz> If i delete the old one and update to new[http://paste.ubuntu.com/567162/] it would be better for me?
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ChogyDan> induz: from the cli: gksu software-properties-gtk
<lastm> Good evening.  My panel disappeared.  v. 10.04.
<whatthefuzz> ufw question - can I allow from domain name? ufw allow from example.com
<induz> ChogyDan, what that command would do?
<ChogyDan> induz: it is the GUI
<itaylor57> KM0201: I found out I can't be an OpenJDK contributor, because my work IP conflicts with oracle's IP requirements (intellectual property)
<Photocopy> I have an issue
<Photocopy> two actually
<ChogyDan> !panels | lastm
<ubottu> lastm: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Photocopy> but I think I should take it one at a time so first; when I resize windows, the white border that displays for me what size the window will be when i let go leaves a 1px rectangle of white around the window that lingers until something passes over it
<Photocopy> can I get rid of this somehow?
<Abinadi> can someone point me in the right direction (I've searched and googled all over for) of an app (that I had once before on a different installation.) that will turn the trackpad on and off?  In windows if I plug in my usb mouse it disables the touchpad.
<induz> ChogyDan, it says Could not download all repository indexes
<Photocopy> of course.
<ChogyDan> induz: doesn't really matter, but you can uncheck the repository that is doing that
<ZombieRamen> i'm having a problem with minecraft classic
<ZombieRamen> i can't move at all
<induz> ChogyDan,  its medibuntu GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:
<kylemm> hey
<MNSTRNRGG666> hi
<MNSTRNRGG666> anyone here use backtrack 4?
<ChogyDan> induz: don't use medibuntu unless you need it?
<rww> MNSTRNRGG666: BT4 isn't supported here. Register/identify with Nickserv and /join #backtrack-linux
<induz> ChogyDan, ok
<coz_> MNSTRNRGG666,  I did at one point
<Photocopy> when I resize windows a 1px wide white border remains around the window until something else passes through the space
<Photocopy> it lingers
<Photocopy> from the box that appears when i'm resizing
<ZombieRamen> can anyone help with my minecraft issue?
<Photocopy> the box that demonstrates how large my window will become
<Photocopy> this is the fourth time i've come into this chat in two weeks about this issue
<coz_> Photocopy,  are you using compiz?
<Photocopy> coz_ yes
<coz_> Photocopy,  and which video card?
<kylemm> Hey i need help/
<induz> ChogyDan, can i use few lines like #Canonical Commercial Repository from that 2nd list
<eross> is there a command to display how many users in the room?
<Photocopy> coz_: It's a laptop, so whatever is my integrated graphics. I don't recall. anywhere I can see who manufactured that bit?
<coz_> Photocopy,    in terminal     lspci | grep -i vga
<kylemm> I need help getting visual effects to work. I got the driver installed and my ctrl+alt+f1 works. Please help
<lastm> ubottu: I effectively did that to get a set of default panels back.  gconftool-2 --shutdown; rm -rf ~/.gconf/panel; kill gnome-panel.  This resulted in a fresh set of default panels which survived reboot.  Is there anyway to recover the previous panel settings?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Photocopy> coz_: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<nathasar> why is my system hanging whenever I reboot normally? it's frozen at * Starting PostgreSQL 8.4 database server
<ChogyDan> lastm: no, sorry
<coz_> Photocopy,  ok  , although I know nothing about ati,,,  open ccsm and go to the Utility category  then click on the Workarounds plugin and see if  "Force synchronization between X and GLX"  is ticked
<ChogyDan> induz: just check off what you want in the GUI
<coz_> Photocopy,  I am not sure if this works with ati  but cant hurt
<a_p3rson> anyone know if there is a way to add a download/install queue to synaptic?
<Photocopy> it is ticked, coz_
<induz> ChogyDan,  so most of the repos are there in GUI
<lastm> ChogyDan: I did make a copy of the ~/.gconf/apps/panel directory prior to its destruction.  Is there anyway to find the offending entry in that directory?
<eross> i'm going to install 10.10 onto a harddrive and am backing up. question is, it is ext3 from an old install and i find i have to reformat for ext4 and is recommended. Does ext4 read ext3 and winxp paritions? Will I have to reformat again for the next greatest filesystem? Or can I partition the ext3 to have a ext4 without deleting the contents of the harddrive?
<aeon-ltd> a_p3rson: no, but really you should just mark everything you want before hand first
<coz_> Photocopy,  ok now go into the  Window management category  and click on the Resize window  plugin to get into its settings...also see what happens when you untick the Force synchronization  box
<rumpe1> a_p3rson, a queue?
<kylemm> I need help getting visual effects to work. I got the driver installed and my ctrl+alt+f1 works. Please help
<ChogyDan> lastm: I actually don't know
<rumpe1> a_p3rson, well ... you can type something like "apt-get install packagea packageb packagec ..."
<a_p3rson> because, when i want to install something, if synaptic is running (e.g., updates), i cant use another package manager
<coz_> Photocopy,  in the Resize Window plugin click on the General tab and  under the  "Default Resize Mode"  what do you have as the resize mode?
<ChogyDan> lastm: but if you saved the file, you might be able to, you should go for it
<Photocopy> coz
<coz_> a_p3rson,  nope   you can only use one pakcage manager at any given time
<Photocopy> do you mean resize info plugin, coz_?
<a_p3rson> so something like instead of making a new package manager session, just add it to the queue of the package manager on the fly
<minimec> Photocopy: Ok. This could be my playground... The ati x1200 is a special version of the x1250 integrated chipset. It is supported (but not that good)... there is much going on on ati drivers. You may consider the x-edgers ppa and install the bleeding edge ATi drivers. Also if you are running ubuntu 10.04, swich to a 2.6.35 kernel. It has better support for ATi graphics. You will even have gallium 3d and a new 2.6.38 kernel in that ppa. I am ru
<aeon-ltd> eross: people still use ext3 fine, also the filesystem type doesn't determine whether you can read other filesystems. just use ext4 if you'd like to but you will have to transfer data over via a copying method
<Abinadi> can someone point me in the right direction (I've searched and googled all over for) of an app (that I had once before on a different installation.) that will turn the touchpad on and off?  In windows if I plug in my usb mouse it disables the touchpad.
<a_p3rson> @coz_ - nothing?
<Photocopy> coz_: nevermind, you don't
<lastm> ChogyDan: Yes.  I'd hate to reload things onto the panel and be back to the no panel situation again.  I just hate blazing trails if somebody has already done it.
<coz_> Photocopy,   no   its called the "Resize Window"  plugin under Window management category
<kylemm> Who can help me set up visual effects/
<Photocopy> coz_ I didn't see it
<coz_> a_p3rson,  nope only one package manager at any given time
<dancek> eross, if you've got ext3 you dont need to change the filesystem
<Photocopy> coz_ default mode is rectangle
<dancek> eross, ext3 can be mounted as ext4
<coz_> Photocopy  ok   try  "stretch"
<ChogyDan> lastm: I just looked at my panel settings, and it looks hard to pick through.  I would just reset it up myself.  gl
<a_p3rson> ok, and you cant modify the queue of like synaptic on the fly?
<rumpe1> a_p3rson, well... you could sure build something in bash ....
<eross> 10.10 is saying it will format my primary hd if i install side-by-side
<a_p3rson> @rumpe1 - i dont build, i use...
<Photocopy> oof
<rumpe1> a_p3rson, apt-get -command and waiting till its finished... then another apt-get
<gregko> hey where I can adjust mouse scroll-wheel speed?
<coz_> Photocopy,  what happened?
<rumpe1> a_p3rson, well.. then... no :)
<Photocopy> coz_ stretch works, doesnt leave anything behind but the graphical effect is the ugliest thing i have ever seen
<Abinadi> kylemm, right click on your desktop, choose *change your desktop background* then use whatever features you want (including visual effects).
<Photocopy> minimec; your message got cut off, can you type it in a pastebin?
<coz_> Photocopy,   its my favorite :)  but each to their own,,, try any of the other  except  "normal"
<lastm> ChogyDan: Thanks.  We'll see what happens.
<MNSTRNRGG666> anyone here tried ubuntu 11.04 and hated the new look?
<dancek> eross, if it were me i'd just upgrade with apt / update manager / etc
<coz_> MNSTRNRGG666,   you can log into  classic gnome desktop
<Photocopy> coz_ outline looks exactly the same as rectangle but it didnt leave anything behind. let me try it on a few other windows
<nathasar> I'm trying ubuntu 10.10 and I can't get it to work
<induz> how can i install Opera??
<aeon-ltd> induz: sudo apt-get install opera
<MNSTRNRGG666> ubuntu 10.10 is amazing
<coz_> Photocopy,  there you go...your card may not be able to handle that particular mode   but keep testing to be sure
<eross> dancek - tried that form 8.04 to 10.04, said too many errors and would not boot. had to use a usb boot
<Photocopy> coz_ nevermind, outline still left a border
<induz> thanks aeon-ltd
<coz_> Photocopy,  ah
<induz> i got it
<Photocopy> coz_ just didnt seem to do it on xchat but appears to be doing it still on midori and other windows
<MNSTRNRGG666> i got a disc
<coz_> Photocopy,   also try the #radeon channle to see if they have any suggestions for that card
<dancek> eross, well 10.04 to 10.10 should be less problematic
<minimec> Photocopy: ok. short. The x1200 x1250 series is much better supported with the x-edgers ppa (including gallium 3d and 2.6.35 and 2.6.38 kernel)
<Photocopy> coz_ Or I could just use normal, it's fine actually
<Photocopy> minimec; is that a ppa containing drivers?
<coz_> MNSTRNRGG666,  well if you install natty,,, you have 2 choices   netbook  =  Unity or  classic gnome desktop
<kylemm> Abinadi: it says cant enable
<MNSTRNRGG666> how do u log into classic gnome desktop in it?
<Guest9221> I need HELP!!! I made a GIG booboo and now all my work is gone! Anyone please help me!!
<induz> I install Opera, but i can not see it?
<coz_> Photocopy,  normal is fine?  generally that is extrememly video intensive since it has to redraw every single pixel of the window as you resize it
<induz> do i have to restart ubuntu?
<dancek> eross, i've never really understood people doing reinstalls so take my advice with a grain of salt
<eross> Guest9221 - pls explain
<Photocopy> coz_ it's not really slow or anything doing it and it doesnt look as bizarre as stretch
<MNSTRNRGG666> once i updated to 11 it put it into netbook
<Photocopy> coz_ let me test a few windows
<minimec> Photocopy: the ppa includes the bleeding edge xorg stuck including mesa gallium 3d driver (default in natty 11.04 for ATI cards)
<Guest9221> erros
<Guest9221> i'll explain
<minimec> Photocopy: stack ...
<Photocopy> coz_: Admittedly its a tiny bit slow but whatever
<eross> backing up and reinstalling for ext4 filesystem :P
<coz_> Photocopy,  ok
<Abinadi> kylemm, then your hardware may not support visual effects.  I know that I can't enable visual effects if I'm running windows 7 as a host OS and have a Maverick VirtualBox
<coz_> Photocopy,   also check in #radeon to see if they know of any issues with that card
<Guest9221> i went into wine and deleted some stuff coz i thought it was windows (c:) stuff
<Guest9221> then everything crashed
<Photocopy> minimec seems to know, coz_ Thanks for the help though
<coz_> Guest9221,   reinstall wine
<kylemm> is Soreau or Jack_ here?
<minimec> Photocopy: I am using the x1250 AMD/ATI combination, while yours should be one of this rare Intel/ATI combinations.
<Guest9221> i restarted and ran a system recovery
<Photocopy> minimec; i'm going to be out for 5 or 10 minutes, can I come back in a moment and work through this with you?
<Guest9221> the pc has now rebooted
<Guest9221> and is working fine except...
<soreau> kylemm: what
<kylemm> soreau: i got the new version
<kylemm> soreau: and i can access ctrl+alt+f1 menu now
<nathasar> my system hangs when I boot up normally but when I go into recovery and select "resume normal boot" it doesn't hang
<kylemm> soreau: i just dont know where to go from here
<Guest9221> all the folders in the root are on my desktop and i cant delete them else they disappear alltogether and...
<Guest9221> all my work in a folder on my desktop is GONE!!!]
<soreau> kylemm: Install the nvidia driver then go to tty and restart gdm with: sudo service gdm restart
<minimec> Photocopy: Bedtime here in Switzerland... It's 1.30 AM ... ;)
<kylemm> soreau: then what?
<Guest9221> you fellas still there?
<minimec> Photocopy: sudo add apt-repository x-edgers... Update the system reboot (if you installed the new kernels) That should be all. You don't need to install the ppa kernels.
<eross> Guest9221 - what do you mean files in root? Did you set up a password?
<Abinadi> can someone point me in the right direction (I've searched and googled all over for) of an app (that I had once before on a different installation.) that will turn the touchpad on and off?  In windows if I plug in my usb mouse it disables the touchpad automatically.
<induz> what is rabbitvcs
<minimec> Photocopy: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<Guest9221> erros yes. i screwed up big time. i went fishing in the wine explorer and found some files that i thought i could delete. it screwed up the system and i ran a restore. now all the files that used to be in root are on my desktop and cant be deleted then they disappear from root as well
<minimec> Photocopy: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Guest9221> plus i lost my work folder with all my stuff
<wirebug> hey i need help.
<kylemm> soreau: okay im installing driver now
<eross> you can move them to another folder from the desktop, right?
<Logan_WP> !ask | wirebug
<ubottu> wirebug: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eross> empathy is annoying, please tell me they are going with x-chat or pidgin in natty
<Guest9221> sorry. not root but home
<wirebug> does anyone know any pentesting irc servers
<aeon-ltd> eross: why does it matter, it takes less than a minute to unistall and install one you'd like
<eross> what did you do to delete the items
<Gnea> !factoids | a_p3rson
<ubottu> a_p3rson: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rumpe1> eross, hm... no, but installing xchat isn't really a big deal
<eross> aeon-ltd cause i'm spoilt
<itaylor57> induz: it is a simple version control system, but git is better
<thewanderer1> hi. anyone with Dell Inspiron 15R? I need to get sound to work
<kylemm> soreau: once i input sudo service gdm restart in ctrl+alt+f1 menu what happens?
<Guest9221> i picked them and pressed delete
<a_p3rson> @eross if you'd like i can walk you through putting on pidgin, it works much better
<Logan_WP> !sound | thewanderer1
<ubottu> thewanderer1: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<razorr1990> which version do u have installed?
<induz> itaylor57, how can i get it/
<rumpe1> kyentei, your desktop will close, login-manager will come up
<eross> i know.. am working with live version at moment
<wirebug> hey help the new network admin over here
<Logan_WP> !please | wirebug
<itaylor57> induz: the same way you get any software from the repo
<ubottu> wirebug: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<eross> amazingly, the wireless card connects to my router with no problem :)
<Photocopy> minimec; back now. what's in that ppa and what should i install?
<iheartubuntu> i cannot seem to find it, but what is the website for ubuntu artwork where people are posting their flyers, svgs, posters, etc? thanks.
<kylemm> soreau: once its done instaling it says SystemError: installArchives() failed, but it does say its activated but not in use
<Guest9221> erros i'm Marius. how can i put my name in there so im not a number
<thewanderer1> Logan_WP: I'm having problems specifically with ALSA model setting... can't figure out the one for Inspiron 15R
<jrib> !artwork | iheartubuntu
<ubottu> iheartubuntu: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<itaylor57> induz: http://wiki.rabbitvcs.org/wiki/install/ubuntu
<soreau> kylemm: You have to restart gdm for it to load the driver
<razorr1990> run alsamixer
<kylemm> soreau: okay now its done installing now i do sudo service gdm restart brb
<minimec> Photocopy: just add the ppa and update the system. it will update the packages.
<eross> Guest9221 - here is where you want to break into using the CLI, google about the trash, and doing a find.. maybe it went to trash long as you didn't hold down the CTRL key
<Photocopy> minimec; minimal risk of breaking my install, you think?
<a_p3rson> do we have to ask about adding factoids about things like bad usernames?
<wirebug> i think i will try google
<eross> on older version of ubuntu i found somehow I had two trash locations, one for the desktop and an internal one
<ubuntu_> soreau: okay im done
<ubuntu_> soreau: it still says the driver is activated but not currently in use
<a_p3rson> @Gnea - do we have to ask about adding factoids about things like offensive usernames?
<razorr1990> thewanderer1 try run alsamixer
<Guest9221> erros i checked the trash. its not there. how can i get my desktop to be empty again? all my home folder contents is shown on the desktop and when i clear the desktop then my home folder is also wiped
<soreau> ubuntu_: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<wirebug> since i think u guys dont wana help
<wirebug> am out
<minimec> Photocopy: I use it with my x1250. You can remove the ppa if you installed purge-ppa before.
<soreau> ubuntu_: To ubuntu.pastebin.com
<ubuntu_> soreau: permission denied
<thewanderer1> razorr1990: all volume is fine. works through speakers, but not via line out
<Photocopy> thank you minimec
<iheartubuntu> ubottu - im not looking for themes, but a specific artwork website where people are sharing their ubuntu artwork. specifically pamphlets, flyers, cd sleeves... stuff to promote ubuntu. not artwork for the desktop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Photocopy> on to my second issue
<thewanderer1> razorr1990: as in, I plug headphones and the sound is muted
<soreau> ubuntu_: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to ubuntu.pastebin.com (Hint: The operative word here is 'file')
<a_p3rson> Gnea - do we have to ask about adding factoids about things like offensive usernames?
<Photocopy> I seem to be able to copy any file onto or off of my external drive and everything seems to be working correctly except for a folder full of music that a friend gave me. When I copy that music folder into my computer's hard drive, the file copy dialog stalls and i one by one get an error for each file
<razorr1990> thewanderer1: which ubuntu version do u have installed??the 9.10?
<minimec> Photocopy: no problem. It's ppa-purge... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ppa-purge&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<soreau> ubuntu_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is not a command, it's a file. You can however use this command to get a link to it though: sudo apt-get install curl && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<thewanderer1> razorr1990: actually I'm on Debian but was needing anyone with working ALSA with this hardware...
<Photocopy> minimec; does that remove all ppas? I have added a ton of them
<minimec> Photocopy: it would something like 'sudo ppa-purge x-edgers'. It only removes the given ppa.
<Photocopy> good
<Photocopy> thanks
<razorr1990> thewanderer1: see this http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=39116
<induz> what does rabbitvcs do??
<coz_> there is something named   Y PPA  manager also that seems to work not only for finding PPA  but purging them as well
<eross> Guest9221 u still there?
<Photocopy> thanks coz_
<Guest9221> erros yes
<Photocopy> anyone got any ideas about my external drive
<itaylor57> induz: you might try and read up on it on their web sire
<itaylor57> induz: you might try and read up on it on their web site
<ubuntu_> soreau: Errors were encountered while processing:
<ubuntu_>  initramfs-tools
<ubuntu_>  nvidia-current
<ubuntu_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> Photocopy,   some of the music files may well be corrupted
<itaylor57> induz: http://wiki.rabbitvcs.org/wiki/install/ubuntu you can do it yes you can
<minimec> Photocopy: coz_: Problem is, if you have problems with a xorg ppa, you might need to reboot in recovery mode. So no GUI...
<Guest9221> ERROS!!! i'm here mate
<Gnea> a_p3rson: not sure that that's really something that needs to be done
<coz_> mineur,  point
<eross> did you delete the files with a user account or in root
<coz_> minimec,  point rather
<Photocopy> coz_; think all of them are? there's a mix of music from one guy's computer and some from another
<thewanderer1> razorr1990: thanks but it didn't solve the problem unfortunately
<Photocopy> coz_; i can move the files around to different locations on the drive but not from the drive to the computer
<fdsoifhne> Does anyone know how to remove a virtual hamachi interface.  ifconfig ham0 down and ifconfig ham0 destroy both fail.
<induz> is it something like ubuntu tweak??
<coz_> Photocopy,  not sure  I had a similar issue last week.,.. what I did was to  remove ,,,one file at a time onto ubuntu,,, and the others  I just cleaned the drive off,,, reformatted
<soreau> ubuntu_: When you boot your live session, you do set your repos first and run apt-get update before trying to install any packages, right?
<induz> or compiz
<aplund> which package has the libcurl header files?
<itaylor57> induz: its exacltly what tyhe web site says it is
<Gnea> !pm | a_p3rson
<Photocopy> coz_; anything else on the drive like my pro-tools sessions and television shows and whatnot can stay
<ubottu> a_p3rson: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<coz_> Photocopy,  mm  not sure then unless permissions are screwed up on the external
<ubuntu_> soreau: no
<induz> I read the website but...
<Photocopy> coz_; not able to backup everything on my drive to reformat it though
<bazhang> induz, its a version control system
<induz> ok
<coz_> Photocopy,  ok not sure... check permissions on the music files
<fdsoifhne> It also wont let me rm -rf the directories even under root
<Photocopy> coz_; the permissions look fine, just checked
<coz_> Photocopy,  mm  yikes... I am puzzled then..you could try ##linux channel for some general views on this
<razorr1990> thewanderer1: you said that its works only with speakers?no line out?
<itaylor57> induz: it is an easy interface into subversion, that I can't explain in this room because it is off topic
<Photocopy> coz_: hmm, I got one of them to work, hold on
<soreau> ubuntu_: You need to. Run gksu software-properties-gtk and select repos and let it load then try again (Hint: You do not want cd rom, you want the live web repos)
<cossovich> hello all, is there a recommended way to find an Ubuntu sys admin for hire or a company that does SLAs?
<Guest9221> erris
<aplund> infact, does anyone have any information in understanding ubuntu's libcurl packaging?
<Guest9221> erros
<induz> itaylor57, should i install it?
<Photocopy> coz_: Okay, it appears to be a problem with just the first album in alphabetical order
<coz_> aplund,    http://curl.haxx.se/libcurl/
<induz> since past  few days i am just downlaoding s/w and installing them hardly of any use
<itaylor57> induz: not if you haven't a clue how to use it or what it can do for you
<eross> yes Guest9221
<coz_> Photocopy,  ok
<Photocopy> wait
<Photocopy> wait
<induz> itaylor57, I have no clue what is VCS is
<aplund> coz_: That has no information about the structure of how ubuntu packages libcurl
<Guest9221> could you please tell me how i can respond to you directly like 'reply' or something
<coz_> aplund,  sorry misunderstood
<ubuntu_> soreau: there is no repo option
<Photocopy> coz_ it died on another album. it seems to not work with some of the files my friend copied from his mac
<itaylor57> induz: then you probably have not need for it
<Photocopy> coz_ but the other guy copied his stuff from his windows machine and those ones are working
<Logan_WP> !tab | Guest9221
<ubottu> Guest9221: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fluvvell> does anyone have volume keys on microsoft keyboard working in lucid?
<coz_> Photocopy,  ok  mm  I know very little about mac and file transfer from on OS to the other
<eross> Guest9221 - see PM chat window
<ubuntu_> soreau: back
<Photocopy> coz_: nevermind, i've got it narrowed down for sure to what the problem is
<Pici> aplund: likely libcurl4-gnutls-dev or libcurl4-openssl-dev
<itaylor57> induz: I would be more than glad to discuss it more in #ubuntu-offtopic
<coz_> Photocopy,  cool
<aplund> Pici: ok.  But why is there no libcurl4 package?
<Photocopy> coz_; it's struggling with the m4as
<Photocopy> doesn't itunes use that format?
<coz_> Photocopy,  hold on let me check something
<Photocopy> could it be some kind of copy protection if its something he purchased?
<induz> itaylor57, that VCS is not for me
<Gnea> awww man, Chogydan left
<induz> I pasted the 2 version of source lists which one to keep now??
<coz_> Photocopy,  you could convert the m4a files to wav
<ubuntu_> soreau: damn i thought getting the live of 10.10 would fix this stuff
<Photocopy> coz_ it's no big deal
<itaylor57> I'm always the one who when asked "What time is it?" begins to describe how to build a watch
<Pici> aplund: Likely because theres no libcurl4 in Debian
<Photocopy> coz_ the one guy gave me music i think i'll actually like and he's the guy whos music is working
<a_p3rson> Photocopy - I use the music i purchased from itunes on ubuntu without a problem with rhythmbox
<coz_> Photocopy,  you need to have  faad installed...maeuver to the external where they are located   command would be    fadd name.m4a   hit enter and it should convert to wav
<Photocopy> coz_ the other guy listens to weird stuff i dont think i'd be able to get into it anyway
<ubuntu_> Whats that code for ctrl+alt+f1 to restart gdm
<Photocopy> every irc client on linux pisses me off =(
<a_p3rson> Photocopy - Pidgin works quite well for mulitasking
<bstarek> Photocopy : use Xchat
<Photocopy> xchat i'm using right now
<Photocopy> i hate it
<a_p3rson> get pidgin
<bstarek> Photocopy : why so
<sjm> Photocopy, +1 for XChat
<Photocopy> pidgin is fine but annoying because i use empathy for my im
<a_p3rson> it integrates into the messaging menu
<a_p3rson> and it is much stabler than empathy
<a_p3rson> and works better
<minimec> Photocopy: Don't be so hard. I love 'irssi'. It is a command line irc client...
<a_p3rson> and has plugin capabilities
<Photocopy> pidgin isn't working with my messaging menu, and it's not really running well
<Photocopy> minimec; ive heard of that, not my style
<a_p3rson> 10.04 or 10.10?
<razorr1990> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Photocopy> pidgin also doesnt seem to want to conform to my gtk theme properly
<Photocopy> 10.10
<a_p3rson> x86 or x64?
<Photocopy> x86
<razorr1990> ubuntu_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<avance0295> hi
<bstarek> what do u guys about the new ubuntu 11.04?
<razorr1990> ubuntu_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bstarek> think
<a_p3rson> hmm i have that
<a_p3rson> and its fine...
<coz_> ubuntu_,  if you do ctrl+alt+F1   log in   first try    restart gdm  if that doesnt work ,,,which it should... then use  the /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Photocopy> bstarek; not much. wont be using unity, the rest all seems fine
<ubuntu_> coz_: how do i login fist then restart gdm lol?
<razorr1990> coz_:you are second :P
<bstarek> Photocopy : i cant find the categories anymore...like game,system...
<razorr1990> ubuntu_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<coz_> ubuntu_,  no  first  ctrl+alt+F1  then log in
<coz_> ubuntu_,   you have to log in when you run  ctrl+alt+F1
<Photocopy> bstarek; i've never used unity yet so i don't know, i just don't want to use it. its not minimal enough
<ubuntu_> coz_ do ctrl+alt+f1 then type log in?
<coz_> razorr1990,  sorry  if I repeated ,, wasnt paying attention
<Photocopy> it's too much stuff on my desktop at once
<bstarek> Photocopy : okk
<razorr1990> coz_: its ok :)
<coz_> ubuntu_,  no   ctrl+alt+F1  should take you to test console  where the is a login promt
<coz_> prompt
<avance0295> how do you find the fourth dimension?
<soreau> ubuntu_: Updating your repos is not the same as updating all of the packages
<bstarek> who else thinks the menu bar sucks in unbutu 11.04??
<Photocopy> bstarek; what menu bar
<Photocopy> bstarek; like globalmenu?
<bstarek> I dont find the categories anymore
<induz> what should be Nautilies settings?
<ubuntu_> wtf
<soreau> ubuntu_: by default ubuntu uses the cdrom fro repos and not the live web ones assuming the live session doesn't have the internet
<coz_> bstarek,   actually  #ubuntu+1  is the 11.04  official channel before release
<bstarek> alright ill go check it out thanks ;)
<avance0295> You suck?
<Photocopy> bstarek; a global menu type thing is much better than a menu in each window, but i think the elementaryos approach is even better
<coz_> bstarek,  if you mean the panel on the left you dont need to use Unity  you can log out then log into the classic gonme desktop with or withouty  effects
<avance0295> two camels in a tiny car?\
<soreau> ubuntu_: So you're supposed to just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment all repos then run apt-get update and install whatever package you need to
<bstarek> coz_: how do i choose which menu i wanna use?
<gp5st1> hello.  I'm having issues where i have an adobe air app running in xvfb and it isn't grabbing standard fonts (webdings, impact, verdana times new roman, &c).  I install xfonts-*. how can i tell if these fonts are installed or where could i install them from? this is a headless box with no desktop env installed.  X is installed
<soreau> ubuntu_: But if you don't need to do apt-get upgrade in live session
<coz_> bstarek,  when you log out... put in your password,,, and be fore hitting enter,,,at the bottom of the screens is the "Session" button pull down
<razorr1990> anyone having fixed channel probelms in aireplay-ng in ubuntu 11.04?
<ubuntu_> soreau: i dont get how to enable the web repos
<a_p3rson> Photocopy - you do know you can get the global menu for 10.10?
<bstarek> coz_: the thing that i dont like is that i dont find the dropdown menu anymore...like accessories...games...networking...
<a_p3rson> and with a hack and so, it works with firefox, etc.
<itaylor57> razorr1990: try ubuntu+
<bstarek> coz_: got u
<itaylor57> razorr1990: try ubuntu+1
<coz_> ubuntu_,  there you can choose classic gonme desktop  with or without effects  if you are going to try that I suggest opening ccsm and disabling  the Unity plugin
<avance0242> How do you hijack a school server?
<avance0295> How do you work photo shop?/
<coz_> ubuntu_,  unless you go with   classic gnome without effects
<ubuntu_> coz_: im trying to enable effects with LIVEUSB
<avance0242> my Macintosh is going haywire? may you help me
<coz_> avance0242,  are you having issues with ubuntu or one of it's applications?
<coz_> ubuntu_,   ah sorry then... again I misunderstood
<a_p3rson> ubuntu_ - someone else was having that problem...
<Skitty> How long does it take to run Ubuntu from the disc?
<a_p3rson> cant pull a name
<avance0242> coz_ My iMovie is decomposing.
<a_p3rson> Skitty - my installation was about 30min
<ubuntu_> soreau: how do i enable web repos
<Skitty> I don't know if it's running or if my computer is just stalling again.
<edbian> Skitty, to boot the live CD takes about 5 minutes
<a_p3rson> to boot up from the idsk is like 5
<itaylor57> avance0242: please stop
<avance0295> can any one answer mk questions?
<bazhang> avance0295, please stop that
<avance0295> you stop
<coz_> avance0242,  apparenlty  more than imovie is dcomposing
<Skitty> Well, then the question becomes, how do I get it to run?
<bazhang> avance0295, this is ubuntu support only
<soreau> ubuntu_: I told you already
<soreau> ubuntu_: You need to. Run gksu software-properties-gtk and select repos and let it load then try again (Hint: You do not want cd rom, you want the live web repos)
<Photocopy> anyway
<Photocopy> this irc client is trash
<Photocopy> brb
<a_p3rson> !ontopic | avance0295
<Skitty> Should I restart my system and try again, or...? The reason why I'm trying to run it is because my system does not load and I am trying to dump files.
<ubottu> avance0295: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<avance0242> bazhang but my Macbook Pro Extreme Bill Gates Edition is o
<avance0242> verheating and running ubuntu Maverick Meerkat!
<ubuntu_> soreau: there is only a option for Cd rom with Ubuntu 10.10 'Maverick Meerkat'
<xorgnak> would anyone know what the discover1 package has been changed to in 10.10?
<coz_> avance0242,  so is it now overheating running ubuntu?
<bazhang> avance0242, please take silliness to #ubuntu-offtopic
<xorgnak> I'm building a remix and it hangs on boot without it
<avance0295> i dont care
<Skitty> The ubuntu client seems to be responding... I can use the icons in the corner, but it isn't taking me to the home screen.
<bstarek> what is ur ubuntu top 10 applications guys?
<soreau> ubuntu_: You don't see at the top where it says 'Downloadable from internet'?
<avance0242> bazhang but hey my next door neighbor is Bill Gates
<coz_> bstarek,  thats a big question... depends on what you like to do ...for me graphics is the key on linux
<ubuntu_> soreau: o yes i do
<bstarek> coz_:networking?
<coz_> bsmith093,  not much   I am probably the biggest "doof"  when it comes to networking :)
<a_p3rson> coz_ : productivity = ++ on ubuntu
<ubuntu_> soreau: The following are check marked. Canonical-supported open soruce software, Proprietary drivers for devices, and Soruce code
<avance0242> bazhang no but really can you help me with my Mac OSX
<soreau> ubuntu_: Diable cdrom and enable all of the web downloadable then click Close and it will auto upload (so you don't have to run apt-get update)
<coz_> bstarek,  that was for you  sorry  bsmith093
<bazhang> avance0242, not in this channel. Please stop asking
<a_p3rson> !ontopic | avance0242
<ubottu> avance0242: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<avance0295> Yes Avance0242 but have you tried turnig your computer on and off?
<avance0242> bazhang Two Camels in a Tiny Car?
<ubuntu_> soreau: k
<ubuntu_> soreau: done
<soreau> ubuntu_: Now, reinstall the nvidia driver from additional drivers (remove it and install it again)
<soreau> ubuntu_: You should not receive any errors at all
<avance0295> dont ignore me!
<coz_> avance0242,   there are many people of many different chronological ages here from 12 up  but NONE  are emotionally 12 years of age,,, people come here to learn...  by sharing knowledge..  I have not seen any valuable information from you nor any pertinent questions
<avance0242> ubuntu_ you should download the ATI video graphics card from NVIDIA, maybe you should be able to archive the number of dividends on the pythagorean triplet.
<Photocopy> can I merge icon sets? I love the elementary theme but I don't like it's rhythmbox icon.
<ubuntu_> soreau: said SystemError: installArchives() failed when it finished removing, but it did get removed
<coz_> Photocopy,  yes you can change the icons in the sets...
<aeon-ltd> Photocopy: yes, a icon set is essentially a group of folders containing icon images
<soreau> ubuntu_: That's not good.. just keep going though and we'll run some tests to verify the installation
<avance0295> ˙(sɹǝqɯnu ןɐǝɹ ɹoɟ ʎןuo ʇnq 'suoıʇɔunɟ ɹoɟ pǝsn ʎןןɐɹǝuǝb ʇou sı "ןɐuoıʇɐɹɹı" ǝʌıʇɔǝظpɐ ǝɥʇ ʇnq) uoıʇɔunɟ ןɐuoıʇɐɹ ɐ ʇou sı ((x)uıs = (x)ɟ 'ǝןdɯɐxǝ ɹoɟ) ɯɹoɟ sıɥʇ uı uǝʇʇıɹʍ ǝq ʇouuɐɔ ʇɐɥʇ uoıʇɔunɟ ɐ ˙1 = (x)b ɥʇıʍ uoıʇɔunɟ ןɐuoıʇɐɹ ɐ sı uoıʇɔunɟ ןɐıɯouʎןod ʎɹǝʌǝ
<avance0295> ˙ǝǝɹbǝp ǝʌıʇısod ǝɥʇ ɟo sɹoʇɔɐɟ ןɐɹǝʌǝs ǝʌɐɥ b ǝןʎʇsʇxǝʇ\ puɐ d ǝןʎʇsʇxǝʇ\ 'sı ʇɐɥʇ 'sɯɹǝʇ ǝǝɹbǝp ɹǝʍoן sʇı uı uǝʇʇıɹʍ sı uoıʇɔɐɹɟ ǝɥʇ ʇɐɥʇ sǝɯnssɐ ǝuo ǝɹǝɥʍ 'oɹǝz ʇou sı '\(x)b ɹoʇɐuıɯouǝp ǝɥʇ ɥɔıɥʍ ɹoɟ '\x sʇuıod ןןɐ ɟo ʇǝs ǝɥʇ sı '\ɟ ɟo uıɐɯop ǝɥʇ ˙ןɐıɯouʎןod oɹǝz ǝɥʇ ʇou sı '\
<avance0295> b puɐ '\x uı suoıʇɔunɟ ןɐıɯouʎןod ǝɹɐ '\b puɐ '\d ǝɹǝɥʍɯɹoɟ ǝɥʇ uı uǝʇʇıɹʍ ǝq uɐɔ ʇı ɟı ʎןuo puɐ ɟı uoıʇɔunɟ ןɐuoıʇɐɹ ɐ pǝןןɐɔ sı uoıʇɔunɟ ɐ ''\x 'ǝןqɐıɹɐʌ ǝuo ɟo ǝsɐɔ ǝɥʇ uı
<FloodBot1> avance0295: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Photocopy> coz_ & aeon-ltd; how?
<ubuntu_> avance nice post lol
<coz_> Photocopy,   you would need to open nautilus with   gksudo nautilus from terminal first and maneaver to the icons  directory  unless elementary icons are in /hoime /yourname/.themes
<coz_> Photocopy,  you would have to replace all of the same icon in its various sizes as well
<Photocopy> coz_ they're in usr/share/themes
<ubuntu_> avance0242: ill look into it
<coz_> Photocopy,  then  gksudo nautilus first
<Photocopy> coz_; thats the gtk theme i can find, where are the icon set?
<a_p3rson> ubuntu_: its a joke, nvidia and ati don't have cooperation on eachother
<coz_> Photocopy,   did you look in /home/yourname/.themes folder?
<Photocopy> yes
<Photocopy> nothing in there
<Photocopy> well nothing related to elementary
<razorr1990> nvidia has open source,ati doesnt...
<coz_> Photocopy,  try  /home/yourname/.icons
<Photocopy> coz_; nevermind, appears to be usr/share/icons for icons
<a_p3rson> razorr1990: not true, necessarily
<ubuntu_> soreau: okay same error came up when done installing: SystemError: installArchives() failed, but it does say its activated and not in use
<ghostnik11> hi, I wanted to know a good laptop brand to buy, does anyone have recommendations for a female who is an artist and writes alot, draws, into music and games
<Logan_WP> !offtopic | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<coz_> ghostnik11,  mm I would go with  asus  or toshiba  however you may also want to look into some of the tablet pcs  with wacom grahics stylus
<coz_> ghostnik11,  you want a good deal of memory and hard drive space as well  with a decent graphics card
<a_p3rson> ghostnik11: i would reccomend a higher-end one, as games and artistry require more ram and a higher processor, and music would need a larger hdd. artistry would need a good display/video card
<coz_> ghostnik11,  toshiba has several tablet pc modesl as does motion computing
<a_p3rson> ghostnik11: it really does reccomend on your price range
<ghostnik11> coz_: thanks for reply, is there a particular asus you have in mind i can check out
<Skitty> Restarting worked. Thanks for the guidance. (:
<coz_> ghostnik11,  no  but as I said you want to have quite a bit of memory and cpu power,,, and see if asus  has any table pcs   as well ...as an artist  a wacom stylus is absolutely n ecessary
<itaylor57> you are so all off topic, so go into your respetive rooms and repent
<lolcat^> Hello
<lolcat^> I have an encrypted home folder
<induz> is there a better file locator like catfish??
<coz_> yes apologies for offtopic  ghostnik11  you can PM me if you want to discuss this further or go to #ubuntu-offtopic and ask there :)
<lolcat^> Any easy way to mount for another iinstallation?
<JDogg420> hello how do i get compiz to do anything there is now button to apply changes i have wobble windows checked for enabe and desktop cube but i cant get it to do any of it
<ubuntu_> soreau: okay its done installing but same error. But it says activated not in use
<ghostnik11> coz_; yeah but i have been told tablets have weaker processors than regular laptops
<a_p3rson> JDogg420: did you install compiz?
<itaylor57> babble fish works great induz
<JDogg420> yess
<a_p3rson> ghostnik11: yes, they do
<Logan_WP> !desktopsearch | induz
<prefrontal> just upgraded to Maverick 64 bit running kernel 2.6.32-21-generic. trying to install nvidia drivers but they can't find the kernel source. linux-headers-generic is installed but linux-headers-2.6.32-21 and linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic don't exist
<ubottu> induz: Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<soreau> ubuntu_: What is the output of 'grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf'?
<coz_> ghostnik11,  tablet PC  not netbook
<a_p3rson> JDogg420: did you get the drivers for your graphics card?
<JDogg420> yea it says activated
<fluvvell> what does one do when your keyboard medel doesn't appear in the settings menu?
<coz_> JDogg420,   you have ccsm installed ...yes?
<fluvvell> *model
<ubuntu_> sorea: Driver "nvidia"
<JDogg420> yes
<soreau> ubuntu_: And 'dpkg -l|grep nvidia-common'
<a_p3rson> JDogg420: did you reboot?
<JDogg420> yes
<coz_> JDogg420,  open a terminal and type    ps ax  | grep compiz
<ghostnik11> coz_: okay thanks but the other person said they do have weak processors
<ubuntu_> soreau: ii nvidia-common                 0.2.24
<ubuntu_> soreau: Find Obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<soreau> ubuntu_: Good, and 'lsmod|grep nvidia'?
<coz_> ghostnik11,  not quite true  :)   but I would still research this as an artist which I am
<JDogg420>  2844 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto compiz
<jon_athon> So, I have an autographed CD, and I want to make a copy of it, so I don't mess up the autograph... but it's copyright protected.... suggestions?
<coz_> JDogg420,  thats it?
<BunnyFooFoo> I'm trying to search for a media file(mpeg) that has a unknown extension and unknown name, is there any way to search for files of type mpeg by not using the file name?
<induz> itaylor57, is it for real?/
<coz_> JDogg420,   in that terminal   lspci | grep -i vga
<ubuntu_> soreau: nothing lol
<coz_> JDogg420,   meet me in #compiz channel please
<JDogg420> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE] (rev a2)
<tlab> this rt8192se wireless card sucks in ubuntu
<lastm> exit
<soreau> ubuntu_: gimme a second
<coz_> tlab,  seems that wireless is the biggest issue on ubuntu from listening in here
<itaylor57> induz: only if you are a hitchhiker
<ubuntu_> soreau: yup
<ubuntu_> soreau: u know how ur power botton on top right is white? mine is red and i have a option to Restart to Complete Update...
<soreau> ubuntu_: Ok, just restart gdm again from tty
<ubuntu_> soreau: okay with the code u gave me? or one the they did
<induz> itaylor57, i have catfish[a search app] but sometimes it says fatal error and it stops to search file
<soreau> ubuntu_: just use sudo service gdm restart
<ubuntu_> soreau: okay brb
<tripelb> hi, can I type "on top of" a pdf document, as if to fill it in?
<itaylor57> induz: I haven't used catfish so I have no idea of your problem
<BunnyFooFoo> tripelb, you can use GIMP to edit text ontop of the PDF
<a_p3rson> tripelb: only if it isnt secured, you can in gimp and any other pdf editor
<BunnyFooFoo> tripelb, I use GIMP to digitally toss my signature onto documents to sign them electronically.
<mikeb123> i need help plz?
<mikeb123> is 10.10 and official release now or a beta?
<a_p3rson> !ask | mikeb123
<ubottu> mikeb123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<a_p3rson> mikeb123: official
<a_p3rson> 11.04 is the alpha (before beta) release
<Jon--> Trying to connect to an IPC printer at my school. I can see the list at iprint.cc.*SNIPPED*.ca/ipp//EITC135-PR4.  I am having difficulties printing to it. The University only supports Windows clients. Any ideas?
<kylemm> soreau: it wouldn't let me so i restarted
<mikeb123> i have 10.04 and i want to upgrade to 10.10 but when i run update manager it says that there is no new updates
<sdelic> <--Trying to install mysql-5.0 in ubuntu 10.10, apt-get wants to install 5.1, anyone have a clue how to force 5.0?
<kylemm> soreau: i have to reinstall diver
<tripelb> a_p3rson, I want to type on it, what's easier gimp or some other program. (I find gimp daunting if not wierd, so far.) BunnyFooFoo
<a_p3rson> hmmm
<a_p3rson> inkscape?
<kylemm> soreau: should i do the download from internet thing first? then install driver?
<prefrontal> why is the latest kernel shown here 2.6.35.25.32 but i only have 2.6.32-21 even though I have fully upgraded? http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/linux
<prefrontal> how do I upgrade to the latest kernel?
<tripelb> a_p3rson, I assume that's for me.  (grin)
<BunnyFooFoo> tripelb, there's a online PDF editor that might help yo: PDFescape
<a_p3rson> mikeb123: you would need to check for distribution updates
<mikeb123> where do i locate that?
<a_p3rson> 1 sec
<tripelb> BunnyFooFoo, will search for it. ty  -- and a_p3rson am installing inkscape
<BunnyFooFoo> tripelb, just add (.)com to the end of that and it'll take you there
<bstarek> mikeb123: go to terminal and type: sudo update-manager -c -d       to look for new updates
<a_p3rson> mikeb123: no -d
<kylemm> soreau: u dere? :D
<michael138> hello
<Hanau> hey
<Pici> bstarek: Do not suggest -d please.
<rww> !upgrade | mikeb123
<michael138> yey it worked
<ubottu> mikeb123: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<a_p3rson> bstarek: -d will look for devel releases
<BunnyFooFoo> I'm trying to search for a media file(mpeg) that has a unknown extension and unknown name, is there any way to search for files of type mpeg by not using the file name?
<bstarek> Pici,a_p3rson: sorry guys
<a_p3rson> BunnyFooFoo: mime type maybe?
<michael138> so yea iam new to ubuntu
<Jon--> Trying to connect to an IPC printer at my school. I can see the list at iprint.cc.*SNIPPED*.ca/ipp//EITC135-PR4.  I am having difficulties printing to it. The University only supports Windows clients. Any ideas?
<bstarek> Pici,a_p3rson:my mistake
<michael138> and iam a lil lost
<ImaLamer> sdelic, you want to know how to "hold back packages"
<ImaLamer> sdelic, if you are trying to upgrade
<a_p3rson> Jon--: make sure you have any linux drivers for the printer, and look in printers for add>network printer
<ImaLamer> sdelic, if not you need to find a source for the version you want (ppa maybe)
<michael138> what are u guys talking about upgradeing for
<a_p3rson> !ask | michael138
<ubottu> michael138: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sdelic> ImaLamer, source eh? I was afraid that was going to be an answer I'd get.. :)
<BunnyFooFoo> sdelic, does your uni use active directory to authenticate on your network printer?
<Pici> michael138: There are other people here in the channel asking questions, if someone is talking to you, they will prefix the message with your nick, like I have.
<iamwinftw> hey i was going to use ffmpeg to convert flv to mpeg video, and was wondering how much larger will the mpeg be
<iamwinftw> its a 300 meg file
<a_p3rson> iamwinftw: (300 meg? you pirate) anyway, it should be much smaller
<iamwinftw> i got it runnin its past 300 megs already
<michael138> Pici: i shouldent key in un less iam being talked to
<iamwinftw> im couldnt find shit for codecs
<tripelb> BunnyFooFoo, PDFescape is awesome, typing in it now. Transparent!
<iamwinftw> cant get flash on this version -.-
<gartral> is it possible to transfer a single User's home dir out of /home/?
<iamwinftw> coded some java games tho
<jon_athon> So, I have an autographed CD, and I want to make a copy of it, so I don't mess up the autograph... but it's copyright protected.... suggestions?
<Pici> michael138: Or if you have a suggestion :).
<iamwinftw> lol, sudo rm
<induz> hey guys what theme u guys use for Desktop??
<a_p3rson> gartral: yes and no. individual folders (documents, etc) yes, not sure about the actual folder
<ImaLamer> jon_athon - use abcde :)
<BunnyFooFoo> I like it too tripelb
<induz> how is ubuntu- community thems
<jon_athon> ImaLamer, easy as 12345?
<soreau> kylemm: Ok so now what?
<michael138> wow well heres a good question well my movies are making my computer skip how do i fix that
<ImaLamer> jon_athon, yes :) is it going to be in a standard CD database?
<jon_athon> ImaLamer, just a direct copy
<ImaLamer> jon_athon (because it will tag the files for you)
<soreau> kylemm: Yes you need to set up your repos first. But like I told you before, this is a huge waste of time and you are much better off installing ubuntu
<ImaLamer> jon_athon, i mean, is it a commercial cd in the freedb?
<r1za> простите это русский канал???
<gartral> a_p3rson: I already setup an encrypted partition on an encrypted drive, I want it so that it's impossible to do any mantinence or sudo work without this drive (obviously there's ways around that, but i plan on disconnecting the usb headers and locking the tower in a desk)
<jon_athon> ImaLamer, oh, I dunno... I haven't put it in the computer yet
<ImaLamer> jon_athon, http://lly.org/~rcw/abcde/page/
<scott__> hi
<gartral> !rs | r1za
<ubottu> r1za: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<Jon--> a_p3rson: I tried that. Care to help?
<Pici> !ru | r1za
<ubottu> r1za: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jon_athon> ImaLamer, it doesn't say anything abut copying
<HerCury> 2
<a_p3rson> Jon--: im sorry, what was your question?
<ImaLamer> jon_athon, or try this for super detailed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=109429
<induz> when i update my sources why i get this; Could not download all repository indexes
<induz> how can i correct it?
<Jon--> a_p3rson: Trying to connect to an IPC printer at my school. I can see the list at iprint.cc.*SNIPPED*.ca/ipp//EITC135-PR4.  I am having difficulties printing to it. The University only supports Windows clients. Any ideas?
<a_p3rson> Jon--: oh did you look for any drivers you might need?
<lolcat>  Passphrase:  (Enter the mount passphrase you recorded when you setup the mount--this passphrase is different from your login passphrase.)
<lolcat> What does that mean?
<kylemm> soreau: hey
<lolcat> I only have my login passphrase
<hypatia> lolcat: have you changed your password?
<gartral> Jon--: I would ask your schools sysadmin too open up for other clients
<kylemm> whats the code again? sdk?
<lolcat> My computer stoped working
<hypatia> lolcat: if you change it with passwd instead of with the gui, it won't change the encryptopn password
<lolcat> hypatia: I am trying to access it in my other laptop
<jon_athon> ImaLamer, does it do copies, or just ripping? it looks like the latter
<Jon--> a_p3rson: It's a 	Epson DFX-8500
<soreau> kylemm: what code?
<Jon--> gartral: They support Linux with a ridiculously old .rpm
<michael138> where can i go to learn the Ubuntu op system
<a_p3rson> hmm
<kylemm> soreau: the umm repo code
<a_p3rson> Jon--: googled?
<kylemm> soreau: to enter in terminal
<soreau> kylemm: gksu software-properties-gtk
<scott__> has anyone ever used finch as a command based irc client? i had it working once
<hypatia> lolcat: then it's the password for the homedir you're trying to mount, not your current password
<kylemm> soreau: thx
<Jon--> a_p3rson: alien installed the .deb without success. +1up
<gartral> Jon--: does said rediculously old rpm require subsequent rediculously old requirments?
<soreau> kylemm: It's Software Properties in sys>admin but now you have to enable it first in sys>prefs>main menu
<Jon--> gartral: Actually, alien worked. Kind of. Novell wants to use your browser to install the printer at that point but they probably don't support newer browsers [they mention Konqueror on the webpage....]
<a_p3rson> ahh
<a_p3rson> did you try just using like ubuntu software center?
<lolcat> hypatia: My homedir doesnt have a password
<a_p3rson> its pretty good at compatibilty
<gartral> Jon--: ohh OWW... whoever set this up meant for it too be done in KDE 3.5...
<ImaLamer> jon_athon, sorry was afk... rip = copy
<hypatia> lolcat: it clearly does on the drive you're trying to mount
<hypatia> lolcat: you get that message when you try to mount an encrypted homedir
<jon_athon> ImaLamer, I thought ripping was just taking from cd to computer
<induz> hello due to Power setting my screen gets lock what should i do?
<ImaLamer> jon_athon, oh i see, you want 1-to-1 cd copy
<lolcat> Error: Unwrapping passphrase failed [-5]
<lolcat> Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs
<hypatia> lolcat: try an older password
<gartral> jon_athon: is the cd autographed on the burned side?
<hypatia> lolcat: as i said, if you changed the password with passwd instead of with the gui, it won't have changed your encryption password
<kylemm> soreau: done
<Jon--> gartral: -_-'. Can you helps me? It should be ipp interface I know windows can connect w/o the client using http in places of ipc, but that fails in Ubuntu
<kylemm> soreau: now isntall driver?
<_pg_> I have a machine that is 10.10 but has repos for lucid and karmic but not maverick-how should I proceed?
<jon_athon> gartral, no, but I want it to stay put on my shelf XD
<ImaLamer> jon_athon, use Brasero to create a copy, select image, then burn image to blank CD
<lolcat> hypatia: Passphrase:
<lolcat> 3de2d22c7ea365d394c652a9b6f1def1
<Jordan_U> hypatia: Actually I believe that with PAM it should.
<BunnyFooFoo> thanks a_p3rson, a mime search found aprox what I need, just gotta rewrite the cmd
<soreau> kylemm: Yes. But did you check the md5sum of this 10.10 image you downloaded?
<alejandro> is there a channel where i can get support for VirtualBox? or can i ask here?
<hypatia> Jordan_U: if you use passwd it definietly doesn't change it
<hypatia> i've run into this before, Jordan_U
<michael138> what is md5sum?
<soreau> kylemm: Because it shouldn't be failing with those strange package messages
<kylemm> soreau: no i have no idea how to do that
<_pg_> I have a machine that is 10.10 but has repos for lucid and karmic but not maverick-how should I proceed?
<a_p3rson> Jon--: you can also try having a permanent computer thats always on share the printer through another interface
<Jordan_U> hypatia: Did you run passwd as root or as the user whose password you were changing?
<soreau> ! md5 | michael138
<ubottu> michael138: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<soreau> ! md5 | kylemm
<ubottu> kylemm: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<a_p3rson> then it will use that computers drivers
<Jon--> Trying to connect to an IPC printer at my school. I can see the list at iprint.cc.*SNIPPED*.ca/ipp//EITC135-PR4.  I am having difficulties printing to it. The University only supports Windows clients. Any ideas? I've determined that Windows can connect to the printer using http:// interface, Ubuntu cannot. I can also browse the IPC server.
<gartral> jon_athon: i'm afraid I make a habbit of insisting that schools/employers either support Linux correctly, or take my work via odt over email. I get a horrible headache dealing with poorly configured print servers, I'm afraid I can't help you.
<zgr> hello, last time i have loged in i see new user "proxy" in gdm what that can be? I've got hacked?
<michael138> how do i hook my wireless printer  to my computer
<kylemm> wtf....
<kylemm> hashes and crap
<krunal> anybody ever use Clonezilla?
<Logan_WP> !language | kylemm
<ubottu> kylemm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lovelylady> I have a problem with the ipad.....I am running ubuntu and have windows running through virtualbox to get the ipad to come on. Now I have the ipad on the usb driver or something isnt working properly any advise for this issue?
<a_p3rson> michael138: depends on printer
<gartral> jon_athon: sorry
<kylemm> okay
<kylemm> 1 sec
<_pg_> I have a machine that is 10.10 but has repos for lucid and karmic but not maverick-how should I proceed?
<jon_athon> gartral, haha, no worries, I hate printers too
<a_p3rson> lovelylady: virtualbox doesnt like working with portable devices
<krunal> i'm trying to backup my entire ubuntu partition - i used clonezilla but it only generated a 3.2gb image
<kylemm> soreau: when i do cd download_directory it says no such file or directory lol
<kylemm> soreau: since its usb i think
<michael138> well this sucks byr
<michael138> bye*\
<_pg_> I have a machine that is 10.10 but has repos for lucid and karmic but not maverick-how should I proceed? is it safe to remove lucid and karmic sources? how can I add maverick ones? I dont know that apt line...
<lovelylady> is there another way to get the ipad to install using ubuntu?
<Logan_WP> !repeat | _pg_
<ubottu> _pg_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jerryitt> a_p3rson: yup it sure does
<a_p3rson> jerryitt: huh?
<lovelylady> is there another way to get the ipad to install using ubuntu besides virtualbox
<a_p3rson> jerryitt: did you ask a question?
<jerryitt> a_p3rson: sorry i ment about virtualbox
<gartral> lovelylady: you mean apps?
<kylemm> soreau: that wont even apply to me. That is for CD im using USB
<soreau> kylemm: You have to read between the lines. download_directory means wherever you downloaded the iso to
<gartral> lovelylady: er, i mean sync
<jerryitt> a_p3rson: i read that wrong
<a_p3rson> lovelylady: for apps, youre out of luck. For music, you can use rhythmbox (i think)
<soreau> kylemm: You can still do a md5 check for the usb image you downloaded
<r1za> Русские есть????????????????
<r1za> Русские есть????????????????
<FloodBot1> r1za: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kylemm> soreau: i tried usb download_directory
<a_p3rson> !ru | r1za
<ubottu> r1za: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ylmfos> hello
<kylemm> soreau: or since my usb is F i would replace cd with F
<hypatia> Jordan_U: as the user, that might have done it :)
<ylmfos> I 'm from china!
<soreau> kylemm: Nah, you just need to quit messing around and install ubunut
<rww> !ru | r1za
<soreau> ubuntu*
<ylmfos> how do you do?
<induz> by guys , my screen gets locked
<induz>  c u tomorrow
<Logan_WP> ylmfos: Do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<_pg_> I have a machine that is 10.10 but has repos for lucid and karmic but not maverick-how should I proceed? is it safe to remove lucid and karmic sources? how can I add maverick ones? I dont know that apt line...
<Jon--> Okay.
<Jon--> Problem 1 down, I can connect with some h4x0r CUPSing.
<Jon--> Next issue! I have no driver for Epson DFX-8500   ideas?
<a_p3rson> ylmfos: are you fluent in english? if not, there is a ubuntu chinese channel
<kylemm> soreau: i cant install to USB
<Fraxtil> How can I make my Scroll Lock key act as Caps Lock?
<krunal> i'm trying to backup my entire ubuntu partition - i used clonezilla but it only generated a 3.2gb image
<Jordan_U> hypatia: When changing the password using just "passwd", running as the user whose password is being changed, PAM should cause the password for the encrypted home directory to be changed to. This doesn't happen when you use passwd as root because you are never prompted for the user's password, which is required to make the change.
<soreau> kylemm: Well you can make some room on your 1TB then
<a_p3rson> !ch | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<a_p3rson> woops
<Logan_WP> !zh | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<kylemm> soreau: i dont want to install this to my HD due to stuff will prob mess up my crap
<a_p3rson> thank you
<Logan_WP> a_p3rson: np
<Abinidi> ylmfos: !ch | ylmfos
<hypatia> oh Jordan_U in that case it should have worked, but didnt- i definitely made the change as the user
<hypatia> granted this was a few versions ago
<hypatia> maybe the pam thing is recent, Jordan_U
<soreau> kylemm: It will not mess up anything. You just resize the windows partition, then install ubuntu into a separate partition next to it
<Abinidi> !ch | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Logan_WP> Abinidi: No.
<rww> Abinidi: !ch is Switzerland ;P
<a_p3rson> Abinidi: !ch = german
<Hanau> whois hanau
<a_p3rson> or swiss
<Pici> Hanau: thats you
<soreau> kylemm: ubuntu does this automatically for you if you tell it to in the installer
<Hanau> hahahah, thanks
<Hanau> sorry, wrong window
<_pg_> are repo sources stored somewhere new in 10.10? i cant find the default maverick ones and when i add them i dont see them witht the rest and now apt-get update says i have duplicates
<Abinidi> ack
<rww> _pg_: look in /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Jon--> Oh dear GAWD is this old.
<Jon--> I have no driver for Epson DFX-8500   ideas?
<a_p3rson> Jon--: does it need drivers?
<Abinidi> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Jon--> a_p3rson: cups is asking me to specify which driver to use.
<_pg_> rww: what is the difference btw those two files?
<kylemm> id rather try to find this MD5 stuff then risk my computer
<_pg_> rww: ps- they are diferent
<kylemm> soreau: id rather try to find this MD5 stuff then risk my computer
<a_p3rson> Jon--: dot matrix? jeez how old is this thing?
<Jon--> a_p3rson: Old.
<psusi> whoa, someone still has a dot matrix?
<soreau> kylemm: You wouldn't be risking your computer. But anyway, it's your machine you can do what you want with it
<rww> _pg_: For a start, one of them is a directory. /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ exists so that programs and packages can add and remove software sources without having to muck around with appending to /etc/apt/sources.list.
<Abinidi> Jon--: LOL, you may have to write your own drivers for it
<Jon--> Abinidi: No.
<psusi> there is no such thing as a driver for dot matrix... it just prints ASCII characters
<a_p3rson> Jon--: i agree, this is far too old...
<krunal> come on guys this is an easy question - what can i use to backup my entire partition
<_pg_> rww: i dont have maverick defaults in either. but apt-get update says i have it duplicated
<krunal> backup/restore
<Jon--> a_p3rson: But... :/.
<soreau> ! backup | krunal
<ubottu> krunal: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jon--> psusi: Exactly. So what do I tell CUPS to use? :P
<psusi> krunal, http://askubuntu.com/questions/26405/what-are-full-partition-disk-imaging-solutions
<Duppy> What?
<psusi> Jon--, you can't use cups... it prints graphics... your printer doesn't
<Duppy> lolcat,
<a_p3rson> ya
<Jon--> psusi: NOOO but cups is the only way I can access it? I've tried everything else.
<kylemm> any1 know where iso is downloaded to if you put it on a USB? instead of cd
<a_p3rson> Jon--: try to find a cups dot matrix driver, thats your only option...
<psusi> Jon--, you just write text to your serial port directly
<DarkStar1> What's a decent lightweight mailserver for Linux in general. (No sendmail jokes :P)
<lolcat> Duppy: !
<Logan_WP> !mailserver | DarkStar1
<ubottu> DarkStar1: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<psusi> Jon--, or maybe the old lpr printer daemon
<kylemm> like cd is called cd, USB is not called USB tho.
<Springscar> stupid
<Duppy> lolcat, What is your problem?
<a_p3rson> !language | Springscar
<ubottu> Springscar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lolcat> Duppy: I keep mounting my own home folder
<Springscar> sorry
<Duppy> lolcat, So*?
<lolcat> I need to decrypt the home dir of my backup
<soreau> kylemm: *you* are the one that created the usb image, right?
<lolcat> I end up decrypting the local home dir
<kylemm> soreau: yup
<_pg_> my sources suck
<soreau> kylemm: So at the time you download the image for the usb is when you check it. Also live cd images have a built in image/md5sum checker at the boot menu, maybe the usb does too
<psusi> Jon--, yea.. lpr is what you used to use on those old beats... install that
<kylemm> soreau: probably does
<michael138> hello is there any nes emultors for Ubuntu
<lolcat> Duppy: I have mounted my own home folder three times now -.-"
<kylemm> soreau: i downloaded the iso ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<soreau> kylemm: You should always run that first directly after creating the bootable medium to make sure there's not going to be any related issues
<Jon--> psusi: how do I lpr?
<Logan_WP> michael138: http://linuxgamingtoday.wordpress.com/2008/09/14/how-to-install-emulators-on-ubuntu-nes-edition/
<psusi> Jon--, install the lpr package
<Jon--> psusi: I am
<psusi> Jon--, man lpr ;)
<kylemm> soreau: actually i dont recall one
<michael138> thank u
<soreau> kylemm: Then you have to check it when you first d/l it
<Logan_WP> michael138: np
<kylemm> soreau: damn i just gotta find name of usb lol
<soreau> kylemm: Usually the md5sum is displayed on the site where you download the image
<psusi> Jon--, I don't remember how to configure it, but there should be a config file that you set up and point it to your serial port ( /dev/ttyS0? ) and then you just run lpr foo.txt to print a plain text file
<_pg_> how do i choose which version of java i want to use for things? in osx there is an app called java preferences
<kylemm> soreau: ya i got the md5sum
<Jon--> psusi: No.
<Jon--> psusi: Just kidding
<kylemm> soreau: its 1b9df87e588451d2ca4643a036020410,    im not sure what mine is
<soreau> kylemm: So boot windows and test it, like it shows on the md5sum how-to page
<jrib> !multijava | _pg_
<kylemm> soreau: its aspost to be that
<ubottu> _pg_: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<Abinidi> can someone tell me of a little applet that will allow me to turn on/off my synaptics touchpad?
<Gnea> okay, so I'm trying on this oddyssey to get Ubuntu working correctly on this desktop... at this point, it almost fully boots up, but gets trapped at dbus loading and it kernel panics, here's a screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/oLmO6.jpg
<michael138> how do i get to add/remove when i dont have a tab in my applications?
<ElderDryas> Abinidi: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/the-omg-guide-to-must-have-indicator-applets/   (middle of the page)
<Gnea> I'm not sure what steps I can take to diagnose this further...
<a_p3rson> michael138: what are you trying to uninstall?
<michael138> the emulator the site i was given told me to go goto the add/remove
<kylemm> soreau: okay brb
<Abinidi> and...can someone tell me if there is a synaptics driver for linux that will give you the extended attributes of the touchpad
<Abinidi> ElderDryas: Thanks
<a_p3rson> btw who knows how to change your nickname on the fly?
<a_p3rson> in irc?
<jon_athon> a_p3rson, /nick *name*
<kylemm> soreau: ill be back in like 7mins lemme go check it on windows k?
<a_p3rson> jon_athon: that temporary?
<jon_athon> mmm, I dunno
<hidensoft> hi everybody
<a_p3rson[shout]> !hi | hidensoft
<hidensoft> i have problem for opening https wheb site
<a_p3rson[shout]> hidensoft: what site and what browser?
<a_p3rson[shout]> also, your entire question on 1 line
<kylemm> soreau: BRB GOING TO TEST IT ON WINDOWS
<hidensoft> any browser , any web site contains https url
<_pg_> !multijava usage help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> _pg_: what is your question?
<michael138> well any ways how do i get to add/remove and make a tab for it
<a_p3rson[shout]> hmmm
<_pg_> jrib: do i have to set the default for each thing? --jre --jre headless --plugin etc
<tripelb> BunnyFooFoo, Can i use pdfescape to do a signature. I dont see how. Can you help?
<jrib> _pg_: no that's the point of update-java-alternatives
<Jon--> It worked.
<Jon--> I is happy.
<_pg_> jrib: i cant figure out how to tell what the default is for each thing
<a_p3rson[shout]> hidensoft: https://encrypted.google.com/ go there
<_pg_> or at all
<mickster04> !details | hidensoft
<ubottu> hidensoft: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<g_0_0> hidensoft, missing certs?
<soreau> kylemm: sure, but I might be gone here in a little while
<a_p3rson[shout]> thats why im having go to https google
<a_p3rson[shout]> hidensoft: anything?
<jrib> _pg_: if you don't pass --jre-headless or --jre or --plugin, I believe it just sets everything
<_pg_> how do i know what is set?
<hidensoft> a_p3rson[shout]: The connection has timed out
<a_p3rson[shout]> hmm
<zma> How to install Ubuntu alongside Fedora using lvm2? Ubuntu installer is not able to see lvm2 so I'm afraid it will wipe away Fedora.
<jrib> _pg_: don't know
<a_p3rson[shout]> can you connect on any other applications that use the internet? im, etc?
<_pg_> jrib: most of the options dont seem to do anything
<michael138> how do i get fec ultra
<jrib> _pg_: use update-java-alternatives -s YOUR_CHOICE
<michael138> fce
<_pg_> whats the format for your choice?
<soreau> michael138: apt?
<hidensoft> mickster04: I have a problem with https website, I'm running KUbuntu version 10.10 When I try to do see https web site , I get the following output: The connection has timed out
<_pg_> i tried java-6-sun 63
<jrib> _pg_: update-java-alternatives -l  lists your choices
<jrib> _pg_: drop the "63"
<michael138> no the emulator fot the nes
<michael138> for*
<mickster04> hidensoft: that doesn't happen after a fresh install, what has happened since then
<_pg_> i get all this output that it doesnt exist
<hidensoft> a_p3rson[shout]:  pidgin can't connecto to my facebook account because it use https , but gmail and yahoo work
<a_p3rson[yellme]> hmm
<Abinidi> a_p3rson: are you having an identity crisis?
<hidensoft> mickster04: i don't know
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Abinidi: working on homework, not focused on window
<krunal> what does: Error opening terminal: xterm.
<krunal>  mean?
<twitch> !nick | a_p3rson[yellme]
<ubottu> a_p3rson[yellme]: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<michael138> where is add/remove
<a_p3rson[yellme]> hidensoft: can you connect on windows?
<mickster04> hidensoft: well you are using the system so?
<soreau> krunal: What is giving you that output?
<g_0_0> hidensoft, try typing in terminal - sudo apt-get install ca-certificates
<g_0_0> hidensoft, then retry accessing web sites
<krunal> soreau, im trying to run partimage (using it to load a usb stick to be bootable)
<jo-erlend> does LVM slow disk access down? I have spanned my filesystems over three disks, not using any raid, and it seems to me that disk access is slower. I know it wouldn't speed anything up, but should it slow it down?
<psusi> jo-erlend, no
<wedwo-> michael138, in Applications >> Software Center
<hidensoft> g_0_0:  sudo apt-get install ca-certificates --> ca-certificates is already the newest version.
<soreau> michael99: apt-cache search fceu
<soreau> michael99: use apt
<soreau> !info gfceu
<ubottu> gfceu (source: gfceu): Graphical front-end using GTK2 for the FCE Ultra NES emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 168 kB
<krunal> soreau, http://pastebin.com/HgytYsLu
<hidensoft> a_p3rson[yellme]: which windows you mean ?
<jrib> _pg_: that's because you don't have the jdk.  Pass the --jre option if you want
<mickster04> hidensoft: have you uninstalled anything recently?
<Abinidi> ok, this is a little OT but how do I register my nick with /Nickserve?
<mickster04> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<g_0_0> hidensoft, have you tried reinstalling firefox?
<hidensoft> mickster04: no
<mickster04> hidensoft: well something must have happened for it to break?
<Abinidi> mickster04: thanks!
<hidensoft> g_0_0: i just install firefox
<g_0_0> hidensoft, a new version ??
<hidensoft> mickster04: i have this problem whit other browser
<_pg_> jrib: :]
<hidensoft> g_0_0: 3.6.13
<g_0_0> hidensoft, purge and reinstall
<_pg_> jrib: nice call with the --jre. totally made the magic happened
<mickster04> hidensoft: well I am sorry but things don't break by themselves, might it be a router, or proxy issue?
<hidensoft> g_0_0: i think , firefox is not problem
<g_0_0> hidensoft, I think your certificates are though
<g_0_0> hidensoft, and they should be reinstalled
<hidensoft> g_0_0: with which command i can reinstall firefox ?
<hidensoft> or certificates
<niriven_> Hello, does ubuntu amd64 use the flash 10.2 plugin thats native 64-bit?
<hidensoft> mickster04: i don'y use any proxy
<g_0_0> hidensoft, sudo apt-get purge firefox
<hidensoft> g_0_0: ok , im trying
<g_0_0> hidensoft, followed by - sudo apt-get install firefox
<HerCury> niriven_: no
<niriven_> HerCury, ok.
<niriven_> HerCury, i take it the flashplayer using the wrapper in amd64 is really kinda, not fun? :)
<_pg_> are the fedauly sources stored somewhere where they dont show up in the software sources window?
<HerCury> theres a PPA witht he latest 64bit version
<hidensoft> g_0_0: i have this out put with this command : "sudo apt-get install firefox" --> Please restart all running instances of firefox, or you will experience problems.
<z> hellow, all.
<hidensoft> im not running firefox now
<HerCury> never used it always gone 64 bit - works fine on the wifes comp though
<g_0_0> hidensoft, you did close firefox first
<Guest55806> noooo, i has been changed
<g_0_0> hidensoft, before purge
<michael138> hay i want to get an nes emulator for my Ubuntu 10.10
<hidensoft> its closed
<a_p3rson[yellme]> hidensoft: open the task manager and makesure firefox-bin is not running
<g_0_0> hidensoft, well install and start it up again
<a_p3rson[yellme]> it sometimes does hang after close
<hidensoft> ok
<kylemm> soreau: hey
<kylemm> soreau: i checked them and the sums are the same
<hidensoft> god damn, i can't find task manager in KDE
<a_p3rson[yellme]> ummm
<hidensoft> how i can run task manager with terminal ?
<zhoste> open it, type 'top'
<g_0_0> hidensoft, forget task manager
<iamwinftw> can you extract just the audio from a video file with ffmpeg?
<g_0_0> hidensoft, did you reinstall?
<hidensoft> sorry
<soreau> kylemm: Well I don't know why it's giving you package errors but AFAICT, the drivers are installing ok, they're just not loading without reboot. And the nouveau module might be messing it up. So, boot with rdblacklist=nouveau, then update the repos, install the drivers and restart gdm.
<hidensoft> i think its not reinstalled
<g_0_0> hidensoft, you can kill firefox in terminal with - sudo pkill firefox
<Nick25> I'm trying to get drivers for my Brother MFC-490CW printer, I can find 32-bit downloads, but not 64-bit.  Can anyone help?
<a_p3rson[yellme]> also do:     sudo pkill firefox-bin
<kylemm> soreau: so do the ctrl+alt+f1 and fo rdblacklist=nouveau
<Abinidi> can someone tell me (or point me) in the directions of how to tweak about:config in Firefox into loading pages quicker?  I've already done a few but don't want to proceed with anything I don't know about.
<iamwinftw> can someone tell me the terminal command to extract the audio from an avi file with ffmpeg???
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Nick25 - did you check the brother site
<soreau> kylemm: No, you have to boot with that as a parameter passed to the kernel
<kylemm> soreau: but when i boot, i cant edit anything
<soreau> kylemm: Remember, press e at boot time.
<hidensoft> i kill the firefox whit that command but i got this output again "Please restart all running instances of firefox, or you will experience problems."
<soreau> kylemm: What do you mean you can't edit anything?
<Nick25> a_p3rson[yellme]: yeah I've been there, they only have 32-bit drivers.  Is there anything I can execute in the terminal? Surprisingly the terminal is my go-to for all installations, makes it simple.
<g_0_0> hidensoft, from where
<kylemm> soreau: last time i tried to press e it just typed in in with all the coding
<g_0_0> hidensoft, after you did a reinstall
<g_0_0> ?
<hidensoft> g_0_0: give me a minut
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Nick25: i dont think cups has a difference between 64 and 32 drivers, hold on
<kylemm> soreau: so i go to boot menu presss my usb. Then press run from usb. then press E while code is going across screen
<a_p3rson[yellme]> does anyone know if theres a difference between 32bit and 64bit cups drivers?
<Nick25> a_p3rson[yellme]: the .deb files are telling me that i386 is the wrong architecture.
<a_p3rson[yellme]> ahhh
<tripelb> BunnyFooFoo, I used gimp ofr a signature
<a_p3rson[yellme]> do you have the ubuntu software centre?
<michael138> ok now i need to uninsatall  a program how do i go about that?
<Ben_Kehoe> hi
<Nick25> a_p3rson[yellme]: yep
<lolcat> michael138: apt-get remove program
<soreau> kylemm: No, go to the boot menu and highlight which entry you want to edit, then press e
<Ben_Kehoe> anoyhet issue i just cannot figure out for the life of me
<kylemm> soreau: OOOO OKAY
<a_p3rson[yellme]> try installing through there and see what happens
<hidensoft> g_0_0:  http://pastie.org/private/fols5bnbmlku9a8vhsqlqa
<Nick25> a_p3rson[yellme]: that's where the i386 error comes up.
<soreau> kylemm: You don't boot until you have appended rdblacklist=nouveau to the end of the kernel line where it has things like ro quiet splash
<michael138> lolcats: iam new to this what apt-get
<a_p3rson[yellme]> ahh i though you were using terminal
<lolcat> michael138: Good to know
<a_p3rson[yellme]> !paste | hidensoft
<ubottu> hidensoft: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Nick25> a_p3rson[yellme]: ?
<g_0_0> hidensoft, ok did you try firefox after the install
<hidensoft> no
<g_0_0> hidensoft, go here - https://encrypted.google.com/
<Ben_Kehoe> http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/2497/firefoxox.png why does my tab bar background look like that? shouldn't it look how it does in the theme I've installed? (preview in browser window)
<a_p3rson[yellme]> well, try to look on the brother website for x64 drivers i think there are some
<a_p3rson[yellme]> !paste Ben_Kehoe
<mubarok> :)
<a_p3rson[yellme]> !paste | Ben_Kehoe
<ubottu> Ben_Kehoe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kylemm> soreau: k brb
<michael138> lolcat: yea so iam still learning my way around so where i find the remove sould i just use terminal or what
<Nick25> a_p3rson[yellme]: Extensive searching, are the drivers just unavailable? They have ONE driver for the scanner on the printer.  But nothing for printing...
<lolcat> michael138: yes a terminal
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme] nice try, but I don't think you used the right ubottu command on me. i don't see anything relevant in what ubottu said. Keep it constructive?
<dustin> hey
<a_p3rson[yellme]> i think brother has an all-encompassing 64bit driver
<michael138> lolcat: ok what should i tyep jst the location and program name and remove
<lolcat> michael138: No, the name
<lolcat> michael138: sudo apt-get remove whatever
<michael138> ok thanks
<hidensoft> g_0_0: i can see "https://encrypted.google.com/" , but https://addons.mozilla.org still not work
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Ben_Kehoe: i thought imageshack was frowned upon as a screenie dump?
<Nick25> a_p3rson[yellme]: If you can, I'd GREATLY appreciate a direct link to that. I've looked around and seen nothing.  I come here as a last resort.
<hidensoft> god damn this problem
<a_p3rson[yellme]> hmmmm
<g_0_0> hidensoft, could you see google before?
<hidensoft> no
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: I think if someone's asking for help you should answer their question or do nothing, rather than rudely frown upon them. I don't think I did anything particularly inappropriate.
<dustin> can you do "wake up on lan? with linux?
<a_p3rson[yellme]> dustin: that would be bios
<marius_> hi all. could someone help me wrt desktop. my home/marius folder contents is displayed on my desktop and i would like it to be the desktop folder
<SwedeMike> dustin: yes.
<mickster04> dustin: thats more to do with the bios of a pc?
<kylemm> soreau: u there?
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: do you know anything about the tab bar issue or are you just interested in image hosts and other trivial things
<eli_> ubunut is not accepting my wep key....does anyone know how to work this out
<Logan_WP> !attitude | Ben_Kehoe
<ubottu> Ben_Kehoe: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<soreau> kylemm: nope
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Ben_Kehoe: no im just trying to follow guidelines
<dustin> huh , explain pleas
<a_p3rson[yellme]> also, i reccomend a better atitude or no-ones gonna answer your question...
<dustin> what do i need to do
<kylemm> soreau: i cant edit anything. I go to boot menu and i see 3 options. My hard drive something else and my usb. I move to my usb and its highlisted, and i press E and nothing happens lol
<SwedeMike> dustin: if you google for <wake on lan linux> you get a lot of information.
<eli_> ubuntu 10.10 does not accept my wep key...can someone help
<marius_> dustin, you talking to me?
<SwedeMike> dustin: ow how to work this out
<Logan_WP> !repeat | eli_
<ubottu> eli_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dustin> ok , what programs do i look up ,too
<dustin> ?
<SwedeMike> dustin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234588 is the first one.
<mubarok> ?
<soreau> kylemm: No, that's not grub, that's your boot device menu
<a_p3rson[yellme]> dustin: you may be able to go into your bios and select wake on... and then lan, but thats my bios
<dustin> SwedeMike, thanks
<kylemm> soreau: well i have 2 options, boot menu and setup menu
<eli_> logan_Wp: what did i do?
<Nick25> Can anyone link me to a brother MFC-490CW amd64 architecture driver download? I've been searching for a while now...
<soreau> kylemm: Select usb first and get to ubuntu, the press Esc and when you see the menu then highlight and press e
<g_0_0> hidensoft, so something is working better than before
<mickster04> eli_: I think you'll find it's the wireless router not accepting your wep key :p ubuntu just tells you :D
<soreau> then*
<michael138> lolcat: ok thanks thats how i would remove any program  well iam tryin to find  nes emulator for this system where should i look
<a_p3rson[yellme]> eli_: make sure you have the right kid of encryption. there is a difference between WEP and WPA and WPA2
<soreau> kylemm: I have to run but I'll be back in a few hours
<eli_> mickster04: go to heck
<kylemm> soreau
<trollboy> Having issues with my wireless card..
<kylemm> soreau: so when i get to menu where it says run on usb i then press etc?
<hidensoft> g_0_0: yeah :D i trying to download some addons for 3 hour
<trollboy> I went ahead and even did the stuff in here http://ubunturt2870.pbworks.com/w/page/8928776/FrontPage but it won't detect
<kylemm> soreau: oaky bye
<mickster04> eli_: :(
<Logan_WP> !ohmy | eli_
<ubottu> eli_: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<derpyderp> any reason why the "/who #channelname" command would work on some channels, but not others (on the same server)? Can a channel have "protection" against the who command? thanks
<Logan_WP> !offtopic | derpyderp
<ubottu> derpyderp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ben_Kehoe> okay...
<eli_> logan_wp....you are not a better person than me because you know more about linux....he was being rude and sarcastic which is just a rude
<Ben_Kehoe> Has anyone experiened their firefox tab bar being a very dark colour: http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/2497/firefoxox.png This happens with my default theme as well.
<pLr> derpyderp: yes
<g_0_0> hidensoft, so if you click on this link what happens ? - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/?browse=featured
<michael138> any who can help any indepth  reading material on ubuntu 10.10
<eli_> ubuntu 10.10 does not accept my wep key...can someone help
<derpyderp> pLr: yes as in the channel can have "protection" against it?
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Ben_Kehoe: it may be your theme, firefox tries to integrate with gtk+ but not naturally, try changing your ubuntu theme
<a_p3rson[yellme]> !repeat | eli_
<ubottu> eli_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pLr> derpyderp: yes
<hidensoft> g_0_0:  The connection has timed out - The server at addons.mozilla.org is taking too long to respond.
<eli_> ubuntu 10.10 does not accept my wep key...can someone help
<pLr> derpyderp: yes as in the channel can have protection against it
<derpyderp> pLr: oh ok, thanks
<a_p3rson[yellme]> eli_: are you sure you are using WEP and not WPA or WPA2?
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: this was happening with elementary, ambiance, shiki-wise, and every other theme i've ever used, as well as with the custom firefox theme shown.
<lolcat> derpyderp: Are you perfm?
<eli_> why are you gauys being rude
<derpyderp> lolcat: whats perfm?
<lolcat> It is a person
<mickster04> !DETAILS | eli_
<ubottu> eli_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: and it's been a problem in both firefox3 and the 4 beta
<Gnea> !attitude | eli_
<ubottu> eli_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<a_p3rson[yellme]> ahh
<eli_> on the bottom of my router is a wep key...i'm using that
<derpyderp> lolcat: nope
<Gnea> eli_: why are you using wep?
<g_0_0> hidensoft, maybe it's another problem and not just with https sites
<mickster04> eli_: you should prbably plug in first, cable, set up, then connect using wpa2
<hidensoft>  g_0_0: god damn this problem !
<mickster04> eli_: most routers don't use any security as default
<g_0_0> hidensoft,  can you ping the site?
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Ben_Kehoe: you could try using the aging tabs extension, that will play with the tab bar
<eli_> the details.....i had to install a driver, did that. now when i boot up i can select wireless networks...but whatever doesn't accept my wep key
<hidensoft>  g_0_0: im trying
<eli_> mine does
<kylemm_> Is any1 familiar with rdblacklist=nouveau
<Gnea> eli_: yeah, wep is old and weak, anyone with a laptop can break it within 60 seconds, wpa2 is strong, you should be using that instead.
<eli_> did so with windows
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: wasn't firefox eventually going to move their tab bar above the address bar anyway? when is that coming?
<eli_> easier said than done gnea
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Ben_Kehoe: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/aging-tabs/
<Gnea> eli_: if you're going to use wep, you might as well not use any key at all
<mickster04> eli_: yeah, get a cable and just plug in
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: just installed it, waiting for restart
<a_p3rson[yellme]> and not exactly sure about when that will happen, although there's probably an extension for that...
<Gnea> eli_: right, because it's so difficult to plug it in, point a web browser at it and configure it
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: Nothing, still has that dark background. it makes no sense.
<Gnea> eli_: at any rate, are you using network manager or wicd?
<eli_> yeah...i have to have it pugged in whever i go
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Ben_Kehoe: you changed the aging tabs settings?
<eli_> guys your are teaching me a monkey to do calculus
<hidensoft> g_0_0:  ping: unknown host https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/?browse=featured :O
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: Er, no... haha hold on. I didnt know you wanted me to do something specific with it
<eli_> network manager gnea
<Gnea> eli_: try installing wicd and use that instead
<kylemm_> Is any1 familiar with rdblacklist=nouveau, in the grub menu :D
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Ben_Kehoe: ya you need to probably change some the settings, and it will play with the tabs
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: none of those settings seem to be able to handle the background area.... hmm
<Gnea> kylemm_: what about it?
<kylemm_> gnea: i need to put it at the end of ro quiet splash :D
<g_0_0> hidensoft, try adding these 208.67.222.222       208.67.220.220  to your domain name servers and see if that resolves your problem
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Ben_Kehoe: they dont seem to, but playing with the tabs will also play with the background
<kylemm_> Gnea: and i dont know how to
<Gnea> kylemm_: heh, that's not how blacklisting works
<kylemm_> Gnea: when i press ETC it just says root= and there is nothing else
<Gnea> !blacklist | kylemm_
<ubottu> kylemm_: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<dustin> ok\
<alpha7> anyone know how to lower bandwidth?
<kylemm_> Gnea:wtf
<dustin> SwedeMike, hey i did it
<kylemm_> Gnea: some1 told me to add rdblacklist=nouveau to end of ro quiet splash
<dustin> SwedeMike, i set my bois to boot,
<Gnea> kylemm_: follow the instructions on that page, they are correct.
<kylemm_> Gnea: not sure if i can do that in LIVEUSB mode tho
<alpha7> anyone know how to lower bandwidth?
<Gnea> kylemm_: sure you can
<Gnea> alpha7: get dialup
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: It really doesn't change the background. I just changed a ton of the settings and colours and stuff and I'm not getting any results
<a_p3rson[yellme]> hmm
<kylemm_> so does it involve terminal
<hidensoft> g_0_0: i do that but problem not solved :(
<a_p3rson[yellme]> well, do you have any kinds of programs that play with gtk+?
<Gnea> kylemm_: well first of all, you need to open a web browser... then copy and paste the url from ubottu into the browser
<g_0_0> hidensoft can you ping it
<dustin> can you do "wake on lan " with an andriod ?
<a_p3rson[yellme]> possibly like emerald?
<a_p3rson[yellme]> !ontopic | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hidensoft> g_0_0: i got unknow host error
<mickster04> dustin: just to point out, the WOL thing is nothing to do with linux or android
<g_0_0> hidensoft if you ping google?
<kylemm_> Gnea: there was no link lol
<Gnea> !blacklist | kylemm_
<ubottu> kylemm_: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Gnea> kylemm_: oh, right - yeah, in a terminal then
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Ben_Kehoe: do you have any kind of alternate decorators? eg emerald, etc?
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: nope.avi
<a_p3rson[yellme]> hmmm
<hidensoft> g_0_0: same output for "https://encrypted.google.com/" what happening :(
<a_p3rson[yellme]> i would suggest starting firefox in safe mode (firefox -safe-mode)
<kylemm_> gnea: it has to be done while on boot up or smtin is retartded
<g_0_0> hidensoft, let me think about it
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Ben_Kehoe: i  would suggest starting firefox in safe mode (firefox -safe-mode)
<dustin> mickster04, well why is that? i see it on some forms , try to see if its possible for ubuntu
<kylemm_> I need help blacklisting nouveau :D
<hidensoft> g_0_0: im waiting
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: why? to see if it still does it?
<Gnea> kylemm_: just follow the directions
<a_p3rson[yellme]> ya to see if any addons are messing with it
<mickster04> dustin: no it is nothing to do with the OS
<kylemm_> Gnea: it does not explain how to exactly get to there to edit
<Gnea> kylemm_: you'd need to use a text editor
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Ben_Kehoe: its possible that an addon is messing with the background
<kylemm_> gnea: wtf
<Ben_Kehoe> I don't have any addons besides that theme
<Gnea> kylemm_: stop saying that, it's bad language
<kylemm_> gnea: this makes no sence lol
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: highlight cause i forgot to in above message
<Gnea> !editor | kylemm_
<ubottu> kylemm_: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<dustin> mickster04, ?? i dont get get it .. my bois can do it ,
<a_p3rson[yellme]> ahh
<kylemm_> Gnea: makes no sence. Okay in a text editor input /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist blacklist nouveau and save
<kylemm_> but then it does nothing
<a_p3rson[yellme]> well then this is weird... still try -safe-mode
<Gnea> kylemm_: look, just type this:  sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist
<Gnea> kylemm_: actually, make it this:  sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau.conf
<^Phantom2^> is it normal for a drive to sound like this:  http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?fqqbziw6bkxdaay
<Gnea> kylemm_: then add this one line:  blacklist nouveau
<Gnea> kylemm_: then ctrl-x
<Gnea> kylemm_: say yes to save and quit
<dafi_> hi everyone, i was wondering if anyone could point me to resources to better understand /var/log/message so i can find out why my server crashed (new to linux)
<lazyPower> I installed virtualbox from the repo, virtualbox-ose. I'm attempting to install the Oracle extensions pack for RDesktop support. According to their docs the vboxmanage app is supposed to have an extpack option, however thats not the case. Any ideas?
<Gnea> kylemm_: let me know when you're done with that please
<lazyPower> As an addendum, I'm also doing htis on a headless Ubuntu 10.04 servre
<alpha7> <Gnea> "get dialup" there is a solution to lower down
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Ben_Kehoe: any fix from -safe-mode?
<kylemm_> when i press Y
<yeik> thats better
<Logan_WP> !virtualbox | lazyPower
<ubottu> lazyPower: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<kylemm_> it then brings me back to menu
<Gnea> alpha7: perhaps if you phrased your question with better detail as what you REALLY mean, you wouldn't get such a vague answer
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: Still a no... This is so weird
<a_p3rson[yellme]> hmmm
<kylemm_> and it says File Name to Write /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau.conf
<Gnea> kylemm_: yes, now press enter
<stephen_> lost
<yeik> i broke it :P
<a_p3rson[yellme]> maybe reset your profile?
<kylemm_> Gnea: okay complete
<Gnea> +found
<Gnea> kylemm_: alright, now type:  sudo update-initramfs -u
<kylemm_> Gnea: now guy told me to update web repos, and restart gpd
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Ben_Kehoe: export your passwords or use firefox sync and delete your profile from firefox
<stephen_> hey mates, i'm having me a problem accessing my wireless network....network manager aint accepting my passcode
<Gnea> kylemm_: eh, he had you do too much, too fast
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Ben_Kehoe: make sure everything of value is saved
<Logan_WP> !wireless | stephen_
<ubottu> stephen_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> stephen_: install wicd and use that instead
<stephen_> okay....
<needlez> can someone help me solve this problem with wpa_supplicant?? http://pastie.org/1565053
<^Phantom2^> is it normal for a drive to sound like this:  http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?fqqbziw6bkxdaay
<stephen_> what is a wep code?
<yeik> wow...
<Logan_WP> !wep | stephen_
<ubottu> stephen_: WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kylemm_> Gnea: he said use gksu something-properties-gsk or grk he said do that bcuz it was quicker
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: whatever, I don't have anything to backup, it's all in chrome but chrome recently broke their gtk+ theme use with the latest update so I was thinking of switching back
<^Phantom2^> Logan_WP, we use wep, but only cause we have a couple old devices that only handle wep
<stephen_> yeap....thats my only option as of now
<Gnea> kylemm_: forget that for now, did you run the update-initramfs?
<kylemm_> Gnea: doing now
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: tried midori first and that was acting unstable so I tried firefox and it's not working
<stephen_> how can i change a encrytion
<KM0201> Logan_WP: i wouldn't say "totally insecure"... but it's close... instead of leaving your doors unlocked w/ the keys in the ignition, your simply leaving the doors unlocked, and hiding the keys under the seat.
<yeik> so, anybody good with gone/xorg?
<KM0201> stephen_: that likely depends on your router.
<ali__> I have installed ubuntu 10.10 on my asus Eee pc seashell netbook
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: is your next step reinstall? I'll do that now if thats where you're going with this =P
<Gnea> stephen_: that's defined at the router
<ali__> but wireless driver does not seem to work
<needlez> stephen: log into your router and change it
<ali__> any help?
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Ben_Kehoe: if you dont use firefox for the addons, go to chrome
<Logan_WP> KM0201: good analogy :D
<KM0201> :)
<Gnea> ali__: did you install ubuntu desktop or ubuntu netbook remix?
<stephen_> oh....
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: chrome broke "use gtk+ theme" and now there's nothing I can do to make it look normal again. it's being a pain
<yeik> that is a good analogy
<kylemm_> soreau: Sudo: update-initramfs: command not found
<ali__> netbook remix
<a_p3rson[yellme]> but clearing the profile (and if that doesn't work, reinstalling =P) should fix it
<Abinidi> !details | yeik
<ubottu> yeik: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<stephen_> well wcid doesnt accept my password
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Ben_Kehoe: use a new theme?
<Gnea> ali__: alright, how do you know wireless isn't working?
<kylemm_> Gnea: Sudo: update-initramfs: command not found
<Gnea> stephen_: make sure you're typing the password right
<mickster04> stephen_: have you tried plugging into the router and turning security off to see if you can connect at all?
<Gnea> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<needlez>  can someone help me solve this problem with wpa_supplicant?? http://pastie.org/1565053
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: do you know anything about midori? sometimes midori does this strange thing where it lags up when i open a tab and puts speed dial in the title bar and when i click tabs it onyl changes the title bar
<mickster04> !patience | needlez
<stephen_> Gnea: i am 300 times sure its the right password
<ubottu> needlez: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gnea> kylemm_: ok, nevermind then - just reboot and see if it loads or not
<steff12321> I need help, i cant untar files in kubuntu 10.10
<a_p3rson[yellme]> nah cant say ive ever used even seen midori
<Ben_Kehoe> a_p3rson[yellme]: chrome now makes its title bar colour dependent on window focus which broke the ability to use gtk+ theme to good effect with every single gtk+ theme I like
<kylemm_> Gnea: should i restart gdm
<ali__> because usually in my desktop ubuntu I can find the wireless in the network connection icon which is in bar at the top right corner near the date and time
<kylemm_> Gnea: as his is LIVEUSB
<yeik> I have a problem logging in, every time i try and login (the gui pops up and i can click login, change session type) it appears to crash the xorg system, i see the black screen with text from session that you see when you go to alt f7, i had the last LTS and i decided to upgrade to the newest update, ran the update to new release from update manager, and there were some times when it said failed
<needlez> mickster04: I did wait like a few minutes plus I repeated it cuz new ppl entered
<lazyPower> Logan_WP: while that was a good read, it didnt help resolve my issue. None of the RDP options are availble in the virtualbox-ose installed package from the repo. any call to them is resulting in a message that its an invalid option. Nor does it give any information on how to do enable them.
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Ben_Kehoe: non-gtk+? anyway, try a profile clear, and then a reinstall, i gtg
<ali__> but in this guy the network icon does not show any wireless availability
<Gnea> kylemm_: well you should be restarting the system that you need to be restarted that you editted this for
<LinSteveH> I need some help troubleshooting NFS mounting my NAS.  It's been a while since I played with NFS, but I THINK that it is correct.  I believe that NFS is running properly on the NAS, 'cause I can do showmount -e NAS and it shows the four FS mounts on the server.  I created a place to mount on my client, and it is looking right and with owner/group as root.  However when I do "sudo mount -o...
<LinSteveH> ...soft,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192 sunshine:/mnt/disk1 /sunshine" nothing happens and it times out.
<kylemm_> Gnea: yea im editing on a USB
<yeik> said i should run dpkg --configure -a and i did. but my main issue is that no matter what session i choose xorg seems to crash then restart itself when i try and login to the x-session
<Gnea> kylemm_: is it installed to usb?
<kylemm_> Gnea: no live USB
<Logan_WP> lazyPower: ask in #vbox
<tianyukuan> 有中国人吗
<Gnea> kylemm_: I just asked if you installed Ubuntu to a USB device or a Hard Drive, and you just told me "no, it's installed to a USB device"
<stephen_> yeah, i think i am using the right passcode
<stephen_> is it case sensitive?
<kylemm_> Gnea: u said : well you should be restarting the system that you need to be restarted that you editted this for. U said is it installed to a USB i sayy its LIVE USB not installed
<kylemm_> Gnea: its not installed at all
<Logan_WP> stephen_: Yes.
<stephen_> i tried both ways
<Gnea> kylemm_: let's step back for a sec - where is Ubuntu installed to?
<kylemm_> Gnea: no where. Its a LIVEUSB. When i restart my comp all my files and settings and everything goes away
<ali__> Gnea :  can you get back to me?
<steff12321> I am having trouble untarring files via terminal in kubuntu 10.10
<Gnea> kylemm_: Okay. so reboot the live usb then.
<kylemm_> Gnea: then everything goes away tho
<kylemm_> Gnea: and i have to restart
<yeik> kylemm_ you don't have a persistent live usb.
<Gnea> ali__: you need to type my name and say stuff to me like this, otherwise I don't see it. try again.
<LinSteveH> steff12321: What kind of trouble?
<kylemm_> yeik: whenever i restart my comp NOTHING saves
<yeik> kylemm_: to get any configurations you make to stay you have to have a persistent live usb. its actually easier to just install it to a drive.
<Gnea> kylemm_: but since it is a LIVE USB, any changes you make to the config files will save.
<kylemm_> yeik: i know
<ali__> Gnea : I do not see any wired network availability in my netbook ubuntu
<kylemm_> Gnea: so the blacklist WILL save?
<steff12321> LinSteveH: it just sais: tar(child) error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Gnea> ali__: I thought your problem was with wireless, not wired.
<ali__> yes
<ali__> wireless
<LinSteveH> steff12321:
<ali__> Gnea : the problem is wireless I don't have wired connection
<steff12321> LinSteveH: first it sais cannot find such file/directory
<Gnea> kylemm_: why wouldn't it? the only read-only medium out there are CDs and DVDs
<steff12321> LinSteveH: bit its there
<LinSteveH> steff12321: Tell me (copy/paste) the actual command that you are trying to use.
<kylemm_> Gnea: well i think its read only usb idonno
<Gnea> ali__: so why mention wired?  what have you done so far? I don't have time to scrollback and read everything.
<ali__> Gnea : but in network icon it says wired network disconnected and I cannot see any wifi availability
<kylemm_> Gnea: i installed a iso to the usb, just like a CD
<mickster04> stephen_: try changing it to a really simple password to see if that works? or using a different security protocol?
<Gnea> kylemm_: oh, it'll save, just reboot and see what happens, k?
<kylemm_> Gnea: should i install drive after?
<ali__> Gnea : ok the problem is I have installed ubuntu netbook remix in my asus netbook I cannot see any wireless availabity to access the internet
<Gnea> kylemm_: just... reboot.
<ali__> Gnea : why?
<Gnea> kylemm_: don't worry about after that, the only thing you need to worry about now is rebooting.
<ubuntu_> i am stephen
<KM0201> ali__: do you know what your wireless device is?
<steff12321> LinSteveH: www.tinypaste.com/01ec01
<ali__> Gnea : Ethernet
<Gnea> ali__: which model of eeepc is it?
<Gnea> ali__: I have a 1009HAB
<kylemm_> Gnea: okay ill be bak in a min
<Gnea> kylemm_: cool
<ali__> Gnea : yes
<ali__> Gnea : it is eeepc
<Gnea> ali__: 'yes' is not a eeepc model #.
<ubuntu_> do you know why network manager might not accept correct passwords? please no disrespect here or snobbery here
<needlez> anyone?? any ideas??
<LinSteveH> steff12321: you are not telling it where to store the tar file ...
<Gnea> ali__: turn your eeepc upside down, look at the stick on the bottom, what does it say?
<Logan_WP> !please | needlez
<ubottu> needlez: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ali__> Gnea : ok so what is the device and how can i install it?
<Gnea> ali__: s/stick/sticker/g
<ali__> Gnea : ok
<steff12321> LinSteveH: what command should i use?
<Gnea> ali__: no, tell me what model # you have first.
<Gnea> ali__: it's a clear sticker, it will say
<Gnea> ali__: ASUS Eee PC <something>
<ali__> Gnea : the model is eeepc seashell series
<Logan_WP> ...
<LinSteveH> steff12321: do "tar xvfz /a/* fil.tgz" as an example to save all in that subdir tofil.tgz.
<ali__> Gnea : no there is no sticker only windows 7 genuine sticker
<Gnea> ali__: no, that's not good enough.  there will be a set of numbers and letters.
<ubuntu_> do you know why network manager might not accept correct passwords? please no disrespect here or snobbery here from my part
<ali__> Gnea : ok let me check
<Logan_WP> !repeat | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LinSteveH> steff12321: You werecorrectin what you wrote, butyou didn't tell it where toput the results.
<steff12321> LinSteveH: thanks :)
<needlez>  can someone help me solve this problem with wpa_supplicant?? http://pastie.org/1565053
<Skater> Hi I am running Dual GTX 295 Cards can anyone help with HDMI Video in ver 10.10 please?
<LinSteveH> steff12321: Sorry, sticky space key.
<michael138> hello i couldent a program from the softwhare center
<Gnea> ali__: windows 7 genuine will be on top of the netbook where the keyboard is - I'm talking about underneath, around where the battery is at
<steff12321> LinSteveH: same thing happens
<ubuntu_> suppose you asked someone a question about mcdonalds in genuine ignorance and they thought they could turn there noses up at you and ignore you because they ate mor eburgers...that is what is happening to me in this chat
<LinSteveH> I need some help troubleshooting NFS mounting my NAS. It's been a while since I played with NFS, but I THINK that it is correct. I believe that NFS is running properly on the NAS, 'cause I can do showmount -e NAS and it shows the four FS mounts on the server. I created a place to mount on my client, and it is looking right and with owner/group as root. However when I do ...
<ubuntu_> may someone answer my question...it was a yes or no question
<LinSteveH> "sudo mount -o soft,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192 sunshine:/mnt/disk1 /sunshine" nothing happens and it times out.
<yeik> ubuntu_ i actually only see you being rude, there are lots of people, its hard to get everybody, and nobody may know what you are asking.
<needlez> ubuntu: I understand, and I have the same thing goin on myself, its not rudeness its just there aren't that many people that help it seems
<ubuntu_> why don't they say that, if you think i am being rude i honest to God apologize...but it is hard to readi ignorance from the internet on both mine and your guys sides
<ali__> Gnea : ok I found my model number it is Eee PC 1015PEM SeaShell
<Gnea> ali__: Good job!
<Logan_WP> :)
<kylemm> Gnea: okay i restarted but i had to reinstall XCHAT cuz it got deleted
<yeik> ubuntu_: thanks. it is hard to read when there is a lot of activity on.
<yeik> kylemm: on your usb, is it just the iso, or is it all the files? also what version? i apologize if you already explained that
<Gnea> kylemm: okay, is the /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau.conf file still there?
<Gnea> ali__: one moment...
<kylemm> Gnea: how do i check if its still the same?
<Gnea> kylemm: see if it's still there.
<Gnea> kylemm: does it exist or not?
<kylemm> Gnea: what do u mean lol
<kylemm> Gnea: it was never on my desktop
<Gnea> kylemm: the file didn't exist before.
<Gnea> kylemm: you....
<Skater> Hi I am running Dual GTX 295 Cards can anyone help with HDMI Video in ver 10.10 please?
<ali__> Gnea : no problem take your time please
<kylemm> Gnea: do i type that in terminal?
<Gnea> kylemm: did you boot back into the LIVE USB?
<kylemm> Gnea: ya
<Gnea> kylemm: okay, open a terminal, type:  ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau.conf
<kylemm> Gnea: ls: cannot access /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau.conf: No such file or directory
<KM0201> ali__: are you on ubuntu right now?... you need wireless help, right?
<LinSteveH> steff12321: Did that fix your problem?
<ali__> Gnea : yes
<ElderDryas> Gnea: having watched kylemm being helped with this problem for several days now, I think yeik's question maybe at the root of why nothing works
<Logan_WP> ali__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10084379&postcount=6
<ali__> Km0201 : yes
<droidftw> when i type su in the terminal it asks for a password but it wont let me type why is this
<KM0201> ali__: have you figured out your wireless device?
<Logan_WP> ali__: that post shows instructions for how to install the wireless driver
<ubuntu_> how do i change a protocol from wep to wpa
<Gnea> ElderDryas: I'm inclined to agree.
<KM0201> ubuntu_: you have to do that in your router.
<yeik> kylemm: do you have access to another computer? with the iso for the distribution you want on your usb?
<kylemm> yeik: i used usb downloader to download ALL the files on the USB. its 10.10
<Cress> Hm..
<ubuntu_> open it up?
<uRock> droidftw, it is accepting the type, but it doesn't show anything for security reasons
<Cress> I've got a bit of an issue, With an ATI Radeon HD 5450
<ali__> Logan_wp : ok I will try on currently on my desktop ubuntu and i have no problem with wireless where i'm chatting you guys now only the problem is in my asus netbook so let me check thanks
<KM0201> ubuntu_: no... you do it through your router management page..... google your router model #
<kylemm> yeik: i only have this 1 comp and a xbox
<Gnea> ali__: did you say you can or cannot connect via wired interface to the internet on the eeepc?
<juboba> how can I return an attribute of a class by its name? example Class Movie has attribute title. So I want to have a function called get_attr($name) that returns $this->${$name};
<juboba> I don't know if you get it
<yeik> kylemm: do you have windows installed on the hard drive?
<Cress> I've installed drivers, and on boot it gives me a black screen now, but I can still move my mouse, Sorry didn't mean to press enter.. Cards ATI Radeon HD 5450 (Keeping it neat, Not spamming)
<Logan_WP> Gnea: I found a forum post with repo/driver instructions
<ali__> Gnea : I cannot access via wireless
<droidftw> in terminal it wont let me type in password
<kylemm> yeik: yes
<KM0201> ali__: if you can boot ubuntu on the netbook, and tell us what the wireless device is, it'll probably be fairly easy to get working
<droidftw> it only lets me push enter
<Gnea> kylemm: but you can access via wired?
<Gnea> er
<ubuntu_> i wont do that yet
<Logan_WP> droidftw: <uRock> droidftw, it is accepting the type, but it doesn't show anything for security reasons
<Gnea> ali__: but you can access via wired?
<juboba> so I can do get_attr("title")
<kylemm> Gnea: hmm?
<juboba> how can I return an attribute of a class by its name? example Class Movie has attribute title. So I want to have a function called get_attr($name) that returns $this->${$name};
<Gnea> kylemm: wrong msg
<juboba> so I can do get_attr("title")
<uRock> droidftw, type your password, then hit enter, it will not show any characters while you type your password
<KM0201> ubuntu_: ok.. what exactly is your problem
<ali__> Gnea : I don't have wired, only wireless and how can I boot and tell you my wireless device ?
<Gnea> kylemm: and please listen to yeik, it seems like he's got a better idea of what your problem is :)
<yeik> kylemm: good, the best tool i have seen for creating a live usb drive is at www.linuxliveusb.com, it is easy and straightforward. you could try that, make sure you set it to persistent
<Logan_WP> juboba: what are you talking about?
<Gnea> ali__: do you have a usb thumbdrive?
<juboba> Logan_WP: damn, thought I was in ##php
<Logan_WP> juboba: haha, no problem
<yeik> Gnea: i have a lot of experience with usb drives.
<ali__> Gnea : you mean pendrive?
<kylemm> yeik: so if its set to persistent then its actually INSTALLED like it would be on the hdd?
<KM0201> thumbdrive, pendrive, same thing.
<Gnea> yeik: as do I, I'm also trying to solve a non-usb issue on my end here as well
<Gnea> ali__: yes
<yeik> kylemm: sort of. all of your changes will stay, and you can save files. it creates a container that is loaded when you boot up.
<KM0201> ubuntu_: what exactly are you trying to do?
<yeik> Gnea: i understand. my upgrade broke :(
<kylemm> yeik: but only on the usb right?
<Gnea> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ali__> Gnea : yes I have it is where I installed ubuntu netbook remix on via this USB pendrive
<yeik> kylemm: yes only on the usb
<Gnea> yeik: I've got some massive dbus issues at the moment
<kylemm> yeik: okay as long as nothing is saved in my HD
<itaylor57> is back
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<Gnea> ali__: okay, you ought to be able to insert the drive back in and create a folder on it
<yeik> kylemm: nothing will be changed from linux, on your hard drive from that tool
<kylemm> yeik: Gnea: let me get on windows and try it out
<Gnea> ali__: (on the eeepc)
<yeik> kylemm: excellent, you can pm me if you have any issues or questions with it.
<ali__> Gnea : ok and what should I put inside this folder?
<itaylor57> KM0201: o/
<Gnea> ali__: you'll need to open a terminal and cd to the path of that folder
<virtus> I have an issue runnin wxsand binaries. I have the libpng3 package, and i've ran updatedb: virtus@Cathedral:~/Downloads$ ./fsg-4.4
<virtus> ./fsg-4.4: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ElderDryas> yeik: Bingo! Congrats. No one here over the past few days realised he was running off the .iso (it took us a day to realize he was running off a usb at all)
<em> if i just tpe everything in here that sould give me more entryp
<Gnea> virtus: do you have a /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 file?
<ali__> Gnea : i know now what is my wireless device?
<ali__> Gnea : i run in command 'lspci' and it shows that I have
<KM0201> ali__: do you see the wireless device in the list?
<Gnea> ali__: good, now type it like this:  lspci > lspci.txt
<virtus> Gnea: Yes.
<ali__> Gnea : ok wait
<yeik> ElderDryas: thanks, i wish i could get my iso to run that well off of a usb (my iso was about 1 gb containing 3 differen't os installers)
<droidftw> when it asks for a password in terminal it wont let me type, i can only push enter
<virtus> droidftw: The charectors are hidden.
<droidftw> oh
<droidftw> thankyou
<a_p3rson[yellme]> droidftw: you are typing, the characters are hidden
<virtus> It may not look like it, but you ARE typin.
<Gnea> droidftw: when you enter a password, you won't see anything, but it is being entereed
<uRock> droidftw, type the password and hit enter already
<Logan_WP> virtus: s/charectors/characters
<ner0x> I'm looking for a mailer program, specifically just to send mail, not receive.
<virtus> Anytime.
<Gnea> -e
<ali__> Gnea : I typed the command nothing shows up
<KM0201> ali__: all that does is show your lspci in a text file, if you already have lspci in a terminal, just fine your wireless device in that list
<virtus> Logan_WP: Indeed. I'm sorry, i'm tired.
<droidftw> ok thankyou
<ali__> Gnea : ok
<Logan_WP> :P
<ali__> it is
<Gnea> ali__: good, then it worked. you just created a text file on the usb device that contains the output of the lspci command.
<a_p3rson[yellme]> droidftw: to get a graphical interface, replace "sudo" with "gksudo" and "su" with "gksu"
<Gnea> ali__: now, take the usb drive and plug it into the pc you're typing on now.
<yeik> ok, now im trying to see if i can get some updates to work, maybe hoping that will fix my issue, sudp apt-get upgrade gives me dpkg errors. how can i fix issues with dpkg? dpkg --reconfigure -a doesn't do anything
<droidftw> ok thankyou
<KM0201> ..
<Gnea> ali__: open the lspci.txt file and then copy & paste the contents to http://ubuntu.paste.com
<ali__> Gnea : ok
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * uRock opens palm and inserts face
<Gnea> ali__: sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com  lol
<virtus> Should I just compile the source?
<Gnea> uRock: :P
<rww> ner0x: 'mail', in the bsd-mailx or heirloom-mailx packages
<ali__> gnea : it is Ethernet controller
<ali__> Gnea : there is this one called
<Gnea> ali__: did you get it copied and pasted to the pastebin site?
<mycosys> if i asked really nicely would some1 make a metapackage for me?
<ali__> Gnea : no I didn't but i think i know the wirless
<KM0201> ali__: just tell us the wireless device.
<KM0201> that's really all we need
<yeik> mycosys: i doubt it. its not just as simple as asking for a metapackage.
<Gnea> ali__: would you please just open the file and put it all on the pastebin site?
<ali__> Gnea : it is Broadcom Corportation BCM4313
<Gnea> ali__: just.... copy and paste please.
<mycosys> or a dummy package with nothing in it to jus provide a dep
<KM0201> !broadcom | ali__ this site has intructions for offline installation
<ubottu> ali__ this site has intructions for offline installation: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mycosys> have been struck down by a package name change
<virtus> Do you guys have any ideas what I can do? I HAVE the libpng.so.3 file.
<mycosys> all good and fine to use dpkg --ignore-depends - but it breaks package management
<ali__> Gnea : oK i will copy and paste now
<yeik> ElderDryas: is it always this busy in here?
<KM0201> ali__: if you're sure it's a broadcom4313, no real need to paste your entire lspci.
<virtus> I have an issue runnin wxsand binaries. I have the libpng3 package, and i've ran updatedb: virtus@Cathedral:~/Downloads$ ./fsg-4.4
<virtus> ./fsg-4.4: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ner0x> rww: What exactly is this type of mailer called? I remember it having a name.
<ElderDryas> well, I need my beauty sleep so I don't know about 03:00 (gmt-5) but usually
<ElderDryas> yeik: well, I need my beauty sleep so I don't know about 03:00 (gmt-5) but usually
<rww> yeik: this is about average. peak time for #ubuntu is about six hours ago
<yeik> ElderDryas: nice. ok. I work in computer support, so i am good at knowing what people are doing with very little data, and being able to easily explain to them how to go about fixing it.
<sog> hello
<alin`> buna dimineata
<rww> ner0x: Not sure. I think it's just an implementation of the POSIX 'mail' program
<ner0x> rww: I'm almost positive they have a name. Maybe nullmailer.
<ElderDryas> yeik: like I said, congrats.  I was just begining to wonder about the .iso thing, but you caight it right away
<ali__> Gnea : I'm in pastein website I pasted the content in poster box what should I type? my name?
<ali__> ali_
<yeik> ElderDryas: now if only i could get my system working.
<Gnea> ali__: sure, then submit
<sog> i tried to upgrade my ubuntu 10.4 to 10.10 now everytime i load my  twinkle or ekiga  its always hanged after call.... pls help....
<a_p3rson[yellme]> !it | alin`
<ubottu> alin`: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ali__> ok submitted
<ElderDryas> yeik: belive it or not, this all started from a "I can't get Desktop Effects to work" :)
<yeik> ElderDryas: not like i need it though, i usually one have ssh to the box and have 3 other computers.
<ali__> Gnea : ok I submitted
<Gnea> ali__: now copy and paste the URL here
<KM0201> ali__: now paste the link
<Logan_WP> a_p3rson[yellme]: sigh....
<Logan_WP> !ro | alin`
<ubottu> alin`: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<yeik> ElderDryas: for you? or the issue from lymek?
<ali__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567197/
<ali__> gnea : http://paste.ubuntu.com/567197/
<alin`> Logan_WP> senq
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Logan_WP: Sorry, google said it was italian...
<KM0201> 4313 it is.
<Gnea> ali__: very nice work :)
<KM0201> !broadcom | ali__ follow the instructions for offline installation of the STA driver
<ubottu> ali__ follow the instructions for offline installation of the STA driver: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<alin`> a_p3rson[yellme]> :)) it is a latin language to
<a_p3rson[yellme]> alin`: thought romanian was Cyrillic based...hm
<yeik> Gnea, KM0201, ali__: you are all on the same page now. KM0201 brought up some good information.
<trollgod2> uh ohes
<grendal_prime> hey guys...I got this cron job that runs every min.  It moves files basically. if it gets a big one though and cron starts again it trys to copy it twice.
<ElderDryas> yeik: the <kylemm> issue
<Gnea> yeik: indeed.
<trollgod2> is there a default package for ubuntu-server .. like a package that has all the default packages for server?
<trollgod2> er 2x same thought :P
<KM0201> yeik: i always knew what page i as on... :).. while what gnea said worked, i thought it wa a long ass way to go about it, considering ali__  figured out his wireless device a few minutes ago
<grendal_prime> has anyone had any luck with running cron with a lock file?
<Disturbed1> 'lo all.
<cdr> Is there a way in Ubuntu to get similiar functionality to the "Restore previous folders on startup" feature in Windows?
<Gnea> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yeik> ElderDryas: ahh ok, and yeah, i am bad with names... i can remember a computer and an issue like it was written down on my hand, but names really don't work for me.
<alin`> a_p3rson[yellme]> it is, but not totally
<virtus> I have an issue installing lamp =/
<cdr> I hate losing all my open folders when I reboot.
<yeik> cdr: i believe that is probably more of a feature in gnome, or your favorite x-manager. I know that xfce has an option to open your programs up when you reboot.
<ElderDryas> yeik: your systems sound like me 15 years ago...now I'm down to one laptop and leave the multiple systems to my daughter
<cdr> yeik: Yeah, gnome.
<ElderDryas> but I'm getting ot :(
<cdr> I can't find any way to do it in Gnome, though
<yeik> ElderDryas: i use it more like a server, then i have two computers, one for my living room (laptop was taken over by my gf) and my desktop in the other room.
<FrankBro> What would be the best remedy for a notification area removing/doubling icons between boots
<ali__> Gnea : thank you
<David664>  does anyone know if external video cards work good for games?
<a_p3rson[yellme]> cdr: try hibernation?
<alin`> knows anyone how to port a source code from windows to linux??/
<a_p3rson[yellme]> David664: no, absolutly
<Gnea> ali__: any luck yet?
<cdr> a_p: not an option
<cdr> thanks though
<ali__> Km0201 : thank you too i'm trying now to install it in offline mode
<yeik> cdr: what gnome version?
<a_p3rson[yellme]> alin`: thats a vague question, if you are trying to run a windows program on linux, either look for a linux port or try a windows emulator.
<ali__> Gnea : not yet but still trying thank you anyway
<Gnea> ali__: awesome
<KM0201> ali__: it's pretty easy... if you're on a live usb/cd... just follow the instructions to modprobe the driver, and it should work... i've had pretty good success w/ the STA and the 4313
<David664> no, absolutly? is that yes or no? lol
<cdr> yeik: whatever's current on 10.10, 2.32.0
<alin`> a_p3rson[yellme]> i have source code make with visual studio, but i can't compile it in linux :(
<ali__> Km0201 : you mean the USB which I installed the ubuntu netbook booted in?
<yeik> cdr: im not that great with gnome, but i found this http://blogs.sun.com/mattman/entry/gnome_2_24_session_save1
<a_p3rson[yellme]> alin`: hmm not sure if you can...
<ali__> Km0201:  how can i do that? cuz i'm blur now seriously
<surial> Where should I be looking for documentation on properly starting my own services?
<surial> i.e. apps I write myself.
<alin`> a_p3rson[yellme]> why not?
<a_p3rson[yellme]> cdr: if you are using ubuntu, just select hibernate on the menu
<KM0201> ali__: are you following the instructions for "no internet access/STA driver"?
<a_p3rson[yellme]> alin`: visual studio i don't think will work on linux, but im not sure...
<yeik> ali__: it actually sounds like you installed onto the hard drive from the usb, because netbooks don't have cd drives. do you require the usb to boot/is that how you boot?
<grendal_prime> visual studio blow
<grendal_prime> s
<yeik> alin`: why do you want visual studios in linux?
<ali__> Km0201 : I'm reading it now
<cdr> a_p: this is a dual boot machine, I doubt hibernate works
<grendal_prime> look at gambus
<KM0201> ali__: are you on a live USB, or did you actually install ubuntu on this netbook
<alin`> a_p3rson[yellme]> I know it is not working in linux VS, but why not work sa source code??
<grendal_prime> visual
<a_p3rson[yellme]> alin`: again, im not sure, im not a visual studio guy
<alin`> yeik> I don't want VS in linux, I want only the source code
<kylemm> Okay im done
<yeik> alin`: most code in visual studio (any type) usually uses windows libraries, as that is what the target os usually is. i would contact the person that has the source code and ask them if they can help you
<alin`> a_p3rson[yellme]> :)K I keep looking
<kylemm> yeik: im done :D
<yeik> kylemm: wb, how did that go?
<kylemm> yeik: it is now 710MB persistant
<yeik> kylemm: are you booted to that now?
<kylemm> yeik: ya
<alin`> yeik> in C++ are not the same libs??
<yeik> kylemm: ok, so now you should be able to make any changes, add a file to the desktop, and reboot.
<kylemm> where did that guy go lol
<kylemm> yeik: thanks
<yeik> alin`: No, there is a lot of different libs, some even implement things like boost, there are differences for things like time() threads() etc, as the underlying os is different.
<ali__> Km0201: no i'm on my desktop ubuntu it has no problem the problem is in my netbook ubuntu
<ali__> I am following the instructions now but I feel i'm confused
<KM0201> ali__:  where are you confused?
<alin`> yeik> :(
<yeik> alin`: There is lots of source code that can be compiled in both linux and windows, but usually for any decent sized project it has to be configured
<kylemm> Can somebody help me blacklist nouveau
<ali__> I seem i cannot install it
<alin`> the it is any program to convert from C++ in Java??
<ali__> by offline mode
<yeik> kylemm: you're welcome.
<ElderDryas> kylemm: now you should NOT have to jump thru all the hoops of the past few days, adding the recommened NVIDIA driver should work
<kylemm> ElderDryas: really?
<alin`> yeik> I try a very small one...it is dosen't work to compile in linux
<ElderDryas> yes...we did not realize that you were using the .iso :(
<ElderDryas> kylemm: yes...we did not realize that you were using the .iso :(
 * ElderDryas getting tired
<kylemm> i was told i need to blacklist nouveau
<yeik> alin': if it was set up for visual studio it might not. but if you have a small .c file that just is main(){prinft("hello world");} then it will compile no matter what.
 * a_p3rson[yellme] realised this is there...
<cdr> yeik: thanks, that at least got me the right keywords to search
<yeik> alin`: you should contact maintainers of the code, and ask them for help, or go to a C++/C room and ask for help compiling the code.
<safire_> what's ubuntu's wgetpaste alternative?
<alin`> yeik> "Hello World" it is the simplest program
<ElderDryas> kylemm: I don't think you have the nouveau driver install now...just try the NVIDIA driver
<yeik> cdr: you're welcome. hopefully you can find it.
<Vampist> Hey I was having a quick chat with one of my college profs. Hey suggested sudo -s instead of sudo su. Can anyone tell me the differences between the two?
<gp5st2> i installed the mscore fontss package, but this air app can't seem to see webdings.  this is a headless box with a minimal X install. what can i do to see if it's installed? or how could install just webdings if i had the ttf?
<yeik> alin': yes, but visual studio creates packages and adds includes automatically, to make things easier for developers. without knowing the source code i am more inclined to say it wont work
<yeik> alin`: even if it all works in linux, you have to manually compile it, using gcc, and link each file and library that is needed.
<Vampist> Does anyone know the difference between Sudo su and Sudo -s off hand?
<alin`> yeik> I compare two source code, one of windows and one of linux, are the same, but still don't work
<gp5st2> Vampist: sudo - tuns everything from stdin sudo su gives you a shell, if i recall
<yeik> Vampist: sudo su actually does su as root, su changes the user thats logged in. i don't know what sudo -s does.
<hanasaki> D-Link DGE-530T    which driver does this need and does it come with ubuntu?
<Vampist> Sudo -s is basically as if you called sudo before every command after that until "exit". (logs you in as root)
<yeik> alin`: do you have a link or can you paste something that i can look at to have an idea of what you are working with?
<a_p3rson[yellme]> Vampist: sudo -s appears to have to do with the input of the password
<vox> how in the hell do you successfully enter single-user-mode in 10.10? i'm trying to unmount / but the stupid recovery console is screwing it up
<Vampist> I have always done sudo su. But he suggested sudo -s
<gp5st2> Vampist: sorry, i missed the -s and just aread a -
<yeik> Vampist: then i would say sudo -s would probably also time out and ask for a password later, but sudo su will always be as root, so if you leave or someone else tries to mess with it, then they will not be able to.
<alin`> yeik> ok for an example a simplest program who make makefile from sln
<alin`> yeik> http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cross-platform/sln2mak.aspx
<yeik> alin`: sln is a solution file for visual studio, im not away of any tools to compile sln in linux
<Vampist> yeik: That is interesting, didn't think of that aspect.
<droidftw> can ubuntu play .mov files
<alin`> yeik> sln is incorporate all the tree source
<intok> Where can I get a PPC build of LXSplit?
<gp5st2> droidftw: should be able to. if the default media player can't, try vlc
<droidftw> ok
<droidftw> gp5st2: thankyou
<em> for some reason nautilus has lost its theming
<em> all the folders are just white now
<em> how do i get that back to normal
<VxQe> em: tried restarting nautilus?
<VxQe> just nautilus -q in terminal.
<yeik> alin`: i know what sln is, it is called a "solution" file, it gives visual studio its structures, includes, files, etc, with that link you sent, it might be possible to convert the sln to a makefile. But i don't think the actual source code will compile.
<jon_athon> http://imagebin.org/138022
<jon_athon> why does my proc speed show 530 mhz?
<em> VxQe: ahh thanks, that did it. I wonder why that would happen.
<yeik> Vampist: Most things like that are for security reasons. it makes the most sense.
<Gnea> Okay, making a wee bit of headway with my problem.... basically I'm trying to get dbus to work on Ubuntu Server 10.04 amd64 (can't use Ubuntu Desktop because same thing happens and can't even get to the prompt to fix it during install phase) and during the pre-script, it attempts to run "dbus-uuidgen --ensure" and by default, /var/lib/dbus/machine-id comes up empty, so it fails. if I issue a "dbus-uuidgen > /var/lib/dbus/machine-id" and then issue a "service 
<Gnea> did I just get cut off?
<VxQe> em: It's happened to me before when I installed orta
<alin`> yeik> uoff, sln have #include "stdafx"
<VxQe> but it only happened once after I rebooted and never came back. :/
<Vampist> yeik, yeah it makes sense. Thanks.
<em> yeah i rebooted too
<qebab> Gnea: you cut off at "service
<em> but nautilus -q fixed it
<Gnea> if I issue a "dbus-uuidgen > /var/lib/dbus/machine-id"  and then issue a "service dbus start", it finds it and tries to start, but snowballs into a fully-locked kernel  panic. What should I try next?
<uRock> Forgot to mention that I love my Ubuntu!
<Gnea> qebab: that one?
<qebab> Gnea: that should be the rest yeah. Unfortunately, I have no idea on how to solve your problem. :(
<Gnea> qebab: alright :(
<vox> how in the hell do you successfully enter single-user-mode in 10.10? i'm trying to unmount / but the stupid recovery console is screwing it up
<Gnea> !language | vox
<ubottu> vox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<uRock> vox, sudo reboot
<jon_athon> why does my proc speed show 530 mhz? http://imagebin.org/138022
<kylemm> Okay i activated my driver and restarted computer, but it still says its not in use
<Gnea> vox: second, bring up the menu at boottime by pressing the shift key just after post
<yeik> alin`: stdafx is a windows thing, wont compile in linux without knowing what it is and changing it.
<Gnea> jon_athon: power saving
<jon_athon> Gnea, I'm plugged in
<androidbruce> anyone have any advice on how to mount a NAS so that it mounts on boot in /etc/fstab?
<uRock>  jon_athon it throttles
<Gnea> jon_athon: the system is designed to throttle the cpu down when it's not being used for anything intensive
<VxQe> Will still downclock cpu if it's not being used.
<VxQe> Don't worry about it.
<kylemm> Gnea: yeik: i got it to make it save. But it still says driver not in use....
<bastidrazor> jon_athon: cpufrequtils will allow more flexibility in controling it.
<alin`> yeik> ok, I would try to compile without that library
<jon_athon> Gnea, so why does my fan still run all the time?
<bastidrazor> jon_athon: cpufreq-info cpufreq-set are the two commands you may want..
<uRock>  jon_athon check it again while ripping two DVDs at the same time while playing a game on Facebook
<DpinkyandDbrain> ok so i have a graphics card that is not nvidia and one that is
<VxQe> Fan is usually managed by the motherboard.
<Gnea> jon_athon: bad ventilation? bad fan?
<DpinkyandDbrain> but the one that is not nvidia gives better output
<Jordan_U> vox: If you're trying to run fsck then then run "sudo shutdown -F -r now" to reboot and force an fsck.
<jon_athon> uRock, it would have a heart attack
<yeik> kylemm: i am not that great with drivers in linux, like nvidia drivers. Did it say activated before you rebooted?
<jon_athon> uRock, it's 7 years old
<kylemm> yeik: yes
<jon_athon> Gnea, nah, it didn't do this with windows
<kylemm> yeik: it said activated but not in use, and it still says that
<DpinkyandDbrain> is there a way to just use one of the graphic cards for cuda and the other one for out put
<vox> Jordan_U: neg, need to image / onto another disk
<jon_athon> Gnea, it's actually blowing cold air outta the fan vent
<Gnea> jon_athon: so check the fan speeds
<uRock>  I was exaggerating a way to get it to show the full throttled CPU Hz
<jon_athon> ?
<vox> Gnea: done that
<Gnea> jon_athon: install and setup lm-sensors
<uRock> computertemp is another good package for monitoring temps in one of your panels
<Gnea> vox: okay, then select the recovery mode
<accel> what's a good linux compatible scanner? all the ones listed at http://usalug.com/phpBB3//viewtopic.php?t=8406 seem old-ish
<Gnea> !sane | accel
<ubottu> accel: Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<vox> Gnea: done
<jon_athon> Gnea, hmm, it's already in, I must have not been able to figure it out. I'll have to look at it again
<Jordan_U> vox: That's easiest done with a LiveCD, but you can also remount / read only. It's going to be difficult to image without / mounted as I don't think dd exists in the standard initrd.
<uRock>  accel anything HP
<uRock>  My scanjet was plug n play
<Gnea> jon_athon: okay, should be able to check using the sensors command
<yeik> kylemm: Like i said, i am not sure. I haven't messed with changing to proprietary drives in a while.
<jon_athon> temp1:       +45.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<vox> Jordan_U: i've done it before years ago. running a live cd on this system isnt overly easy at this point
<vox> Gnea: i have a menu
<Gnea> jon_athon: check RPM
<kylemm> Gnea: now that things save should i do that rdblock nouveau?
<Gnea> kylemm: yeah
<kylemm> Gnea: can i get the terminal code
<kylemm> Gnea: plox
<jon_athon> Gnea, I don't see a commnd option for rpm
<DpinkyandDbrain> hey can anyone answer some questions about graphic cards?
<Gnea> jon_athon: no, it should say how many RPMs the fan is spinning
<soreau> kylemm: Did you figure it out?
<kylemm> soreau: well my stuff now saves
<Gnea> !ask | DpinkyandDbrain
<ubottu> DpinkyandDbrain: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jon_athon> Gnea, nope
<Gnea> jon_athon: weird
<soreau> kylemm: That's good at least..
<jon_athon> Gnea, yup
<Gnea> vox: yeah, make the selection by hitting enter
<vox> Gnea: done that, am in root shell
<kylemm> soreau: some1 told me to blacklist nouveau a diff way in terminal
<Gnea> vox: okay
<DpinkyandDbrain> I have two graphic cards one is nvidia and one is not, the one that is not nvidia gives a better out put is it possible to just use the nvidia for cuda
<DpinkyandDbrain> to basically use it as more computing power
<Gnea> kylemm: you could also just remove it altogether
<vox> Gnea: now how i mount / as read-only?
<Gnea> DpinkyandDbrain: what's the other video card?
<kylemm> Gnea: well id rather just blacklist it
<Gnea> vox: sudo mount -n -o remount,ro /
<vox> Gnea: mount: / is busy
<Gnea> kylemm: that's fine, just:  sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau.conf
<clu3> hi, if i exec a command in bash shell script, how do i get its pid? Thanks
<Gnea> vox: okay, reboot and go back to the menu
<yeik> i use to love nano, now i hate it and love vim :P
<kylemm> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Gnea> vox: instead of going to the recovery console, 'e'dit the first item, go to the end of the kernel line, remove 'quiet splash' and input 'init=/bin/sh' and then press ctrl-x
<soreau> kylemm: If you have things saving, that is similar to having ubuntu installed.
<kylemm> soreau: ya its like installed on usb but its saving
<zirconiumks> anybody knows how to revert to orginal touchpad drivers
<DpinkyandDbrain> Gnea sorry i dont remember
<Gnea> vox: it will boot up and suddenly everything will go blank - when it's blank, you have a shell prompt and / is read-only
<soreau> kylemm: Good, now did you blacklist nouveau?
<DpinkyandDbrain> its not in my possession yet
<Gnea> DpinkyandDbrain: as long as it's not an ATI, it will work
<zirconiumks> i tried installing the multitouch drivers on my hpdv6t but they are no good, so i need to revert back to the original ones, but i cant find how
<vox> Gnea: win and awesome
<Gnea> DpinkyandDbrain: if it's an ATI, the Nvidia will have a better output.
<Dan__> Hell i have a good ? I am on the net using my laptop and i would like to hook up a eithernet cable from laptop to another pc! What i am tring to accomplish is to leach the internet from lap top to the other pc using eithernet cable
<Gnea> vox: cheers
<vox> Gnea: mount says / is mount rw
<Dan__> is it possible?
<kylemm> soreau: not yet i might not have to
<kylemm> soreau: lemme restart comp and find out
<Gnea> vox: heh, try to touch a non-existant file in /
<Gnea> vox: you're reading stale data from when / was mounted rw
<vox> Gnea: touche` :)
<DpinkyandDbrain> there not the same card tho
<DpinkyandDbrain> ones a gt 240
<marekweb> hi, I just ran the startup disk creator on a usb drive, and it's been creating the persistence file for a longwhile now, it's stuck at 100% with only a cancel button, should I keep waiting?
<yeik> soreau: kylemm got set up with a persistent live usb drive now.
<DpinkyandDbrain> which is the nvidia and the other is much much higher
<Blue1> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<soreau> yeik: Ah ok, I don't know how that works
<needlez>  can someone help me solve this problem with wpa_supplicant?? http://pastie.org/1565053
<soreau> needlez: Run it with sudo
<yeik> soreau: it is like a nromal live cd, but also creates a container that loads your user data on boot. its really neat, and there is an easy tool in windows to create one.
<soreau> yeik: Awesome but can you tell it to become persistent through the live session itself?
<yeik> so i am having issues with xorg, and now with upgrading packages, i am getting dpkg errors,
<Gnea> Okay, making a wee bit of headway with my problem.... basically I'm trying to get dbus to work on Ubuntu Server 10.04 amd64 (can't use Ubuntu Desktop because same thing happens and can't even get to the prompt to fix it during install phase) and during the pre-script, it attempts to run "dbus-uuidgen --ensure" and by default, /var/lib/dbus/machine-id comes up empty, so it fails.
<needlez> soreau: thats point less im already root
<yowshi> grrr usb-devices sees my blackberry but i cant figure out how to get it to mount
<yeik> soreau: i am not sure, you probably could if you knew what you were doing, and the usb drive isn't just booting the .iso
<soreau> needlez: Try it as your normal user with sudo
<needlez> soreau: I have I get similar error, except I get permission denied for the device
<yowshi> anyone got any experience getting the BB curve to mount in ubuntu?
<Gnea> if I issue a "dbus-uuidgen > /var/lib/dbus/machine-id"  and then issue a "service dbus start", it finds it and tries to start, but snowballs into a fully-locked kernel  panic. What should I try next? Panic info: http://i.imgur.com/oLmO6.jpg
<soreau> yeik: I was meaning more of a 1 to 3 click solution for newbs ;)
<yeik> soreau: yeah, in the usb drive itself no. but it would be a good thing to work on. Although this tool for windows is nice, it can put a portable copy of virtualbox on the usb drive and in most operating systems boot the usb in a virtual machine.
<soreau> yeik: cool stuff
<zirconiumks> can anyone point to working multitouch drivers to hp dv6t ?
<yeik> I have a problem logging in, every time i try and login (the gui pops up and i can click login, change session type) it appears to crash the xorg system, i see the black screen with text from session that you see when you go to alt f7, i had the last LTS and i decided to upgrade to the newest update, ran the update to new release from update manager, and there were some times when it said failed
<trollboy> so what's a good wireless dongle that works out of the box w/ ubuntu?
<trollboy> I've got 2 here that suck :-/
<yeik> and said i should run dpkg --configure -a and i did. but my main issue is that no matter what session i choose xorg seems to crash then restart itself when i try and login to the x-session
<kisuke> any one able to help me with some x11 forwarding?
<yeik> soreau: yeah, its almost as cool as my master usb drive. can do everything with it.
<g_0_0> kisuke, what are you trying to do?
<Gnea> yeik: have you tried:  sudo apt-get -f install  ?
<needlez> soreau: this is what I get with running as regular user with sudo, http://pastie.org/1565229
<kisuke> g_0_0: tring to run update-manager on a somewhat headless mavhine
<Gnea> ChogyDan!
<ChogyDan> Gnea: hi!
<yeik> Gnea: sake dpkg errors, says dpkg: error processing binutils-mltiarch, dpkt-divert ... clashes with diversions of /usr/bin...
<Gnea> ChogyDan: dude, I moved like, 1/8 of an inch lol
<Gnea> yeik: ^.o
<needlez> so anyone got any ideas??
<ChogyDan> :(
<Gnea> yeik: okay, do you get the same errors from sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<yeik> Gnea: i am not familiar with that one.
<[Kai]Prototype> Anyone know if there is any repo with gtk3 in it?
<Gnea> ChogyDan: I will repost.....
<soreau> needlez: You need to make sure the card you're trying to connect with supports the specific encryption type you're using on the AP
<ChogyDan> Gnea: well I remember you had kernel issues
<Gnea> yeik: try it, see if it fixes anything
<yeik> Gnea: i ran it, said it ran find, now it does nothing when i type that
<Slayer> ansmission
<kylemm> YO
<Gnea> ChogyDan: well, I did get that latest ppa kernel installed, but having the same problem
<Slayer> how to upload files through transmission
<g_0_0> kisuke, type in terminal - ssh -X username@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx - then - type  - update-manager &
<needlez> soreau: how would I check that?? and it connects fine normally, I just wanna use wpa_supplicant so I don't have to keep re entering the password
<yeik> Gnea: i was running a distribution upgrade... knew i have should avoided doing it when i wasn't here to monitor it the whole time.
<Gnea> yeik: ouch...
<yeik> g_0_0: if you close the x session will that stop the updates and cause issues?
<yeik> Gnea: yeah.
<soreau> needlez: Ah, in that case you need to kill NetworkManager
<Gnea> yeik: I'm really not sure :( guess I'd start backing stuff up and just install 10.10 from the get-go
<JDuke128> hi
<soreau> needlez: or service network-manager stop
<g_0_0> yeik, not sure why he wants to do it but he doesn't need to close it
<Gnea> ChogyDan: ok here we go...
<Gnea> basically I'm trying to get dbus to work on Ubuntu Server 10.04 amd64 (can't use Ubuntu Desktop because same thing happens and can't even get to the prompt to fix it during install phase) and during the pre-script, it attempts to run "dbus-uuidgen --ensure" and by default, /var/lib/dbus/machine-id comes up empty, so it fails.
<kisuke> g_0_0: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567204/
<Gnea> if I issue a "dbus-uuidgen > /var/lib/dbus/machine-id"  and then issue a "service dbus start", it finds it and tries to start, but snowballs into a fully-locked kernel  panic. What should I try next? Panic info: http://i.imgur.com/oLmO6.jpg
<yeik> Gnea: could do that. except i would use xubuntu, and probably want to do a few things first. luckily this isn't the one with my web server.
<g_0_0> kisuke, ah you're using putty
<Gnea> yeik: heh, I was going to say, if it was a production server I don't think you'd be helping others out in the meantime lol
<kisuke> g_0_0: i had x11 forwarding working the other day
<yeik> Gnea: if it was a production server, i wouldn't have updated from lts to 10.10
<yeik> or 10.04
<Gnea> yeik: indeed
<g_0_0> kisuke, you would be better just connecting with ssh
<yeik> Gnea: i wonder if i can start a remote x session.
<kisuke> g_0_0: how do you prepose i do that?
<Gnea> yeik: not sure how that would help the situation.... could compound the problems
<g_0_0> kisuke, then in the terminal - type - sudo apt-get update - then sudo apt-get upgrade
<ChogyDan> Gnea: I really don't know.  I would try a clean 10.10, and then maybe go straight to natty and post a bug report.  You should get better help on launchpad
<yeik> Gnea: i was thinking maybe if it works i know its not necessarily an issue with gnome-session?
<g_0_0> kisuke, use putty enter hostname/ip address
<kylemm> yeik: u know how to run ccsm?
<needlez> soreau: tried same errors as before
<g_0_0> kisuke, then when prompted enter username password
<kisuke> g_0_0: my terminal machine is winblows, and yes i do know that my x11 forwarding is working, i was using it about 12 hours ago
<yeik> kylemm: nope, why do you ask?
<kylemm> yeik: just asking
<kylemm> soreau: u know how to run ccsm?
<g_0_0> kisuke, no need for x-forwarding
<kisuke> g_0_0: and im sshed into it now, thats what the paste was from
<alex__> can somebody help me with fixing  my boot loader?
<kylemm> NBM
<DailyWalk365> Holy Cow...I haven't used a chat program since the early 90's.  '94 I think it was.  Windows 3 days.
<kylemm> NVM I GOT IT WORKING
<yeik> kylemm: the compis config setting manager?
<g_0_0> kisuke, if your in now type - sudo apt-get update
<kisuke> g_0_0: there is for a dist-upgrade
<Blue1> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kisuke> g_0_0: did that right before i jumped on IRC
<Gnea> ChogyDan: well I"m determined to do it with 10.04 for the meantime
<alex__> i need help fixing my boot loader
<yeik> kylemm: congrats!
<Logan_WP> !caps | kylemm
<ubottu> kylemm: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<g_0_0> then - sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jordan_U> !details | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kylemm> troll
<needlez> soreau: tried but no joy, same errors as before
<g_0_0> kisuke, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gnea> ChogyDan: if I can get the system to behave, then I will try burning 10.10 and give that a go soon
<alex__> whenever i boot up, it shows the microsoft boot loader and then grub
<alex__> is there any way to disable the microsoft boot loader?
<yeik> Gnea: very interestingly the x session opened right up
<Jordan_U> alex__: I assume you installed Ubuntu within Windows?
<kisuke> g_0_0: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567205/ so we dont keep on playing "try x" "alrady done it" heres my current session
<Gnea> ChogyDan: and found this, it seems to explain things a bit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/604854
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 604854 in dbus (Ubuntu) "dbus is not started by upstart when the machine-id file is empty" [Undecided,New]
<Gnea> yeik: interesting
<alex__> Jordan_U: yes
<soreau> needlez: Not real sure then.. make sure no other instances of wpa_supplicant are running and kill avahi-daemon and dhclient if they're running too
<kylemm> Gnea: yeik: soreau: got effects working! :D
<uRock> !troll > kylemm
<alex__> Jordan_U: if i reinstall ubuntu using livecd will the microsoft boot loader go away?
<Jordan_U> alex__: This might not be the most convienient answer, but I recommend removing the Wubi install and installing Ubuntu normally, by booting from a LiveCD/USB.
<g_0_0> kisuke you can do  - sudo apt-get dist-upgrade - where is this machine have you physical access to it? it's not the other end of the planet is it?
<Gnea> kylemm: awesome
<Gnea> uRock: dude, why did you do that?
<alex__> Jordan_U: k thanks. that's all i needed :)
<ElderDryas> kylemm: even after a reboot?
<Jordan_U> alex__: You're welcome.
<kisuke> right ext to me, its only imput atm is a media center remote.
<Gnea> uRock: seriously, that's uncalled for.
<wolf23> hi
<kylemm> ElderDryas: i just had to reboot
<yeik> Gnea: this is weird. i had vnc set up to turn on when i logged in, starting the remote x session enable vnc, and connected me to the same session i have on the box i ran the gnome-session with
<wolf23> can anyone help me plz
<kisuke> g_0_0: i wish the ubuntu upgrade page would tell you that...
<Logan_WP> !ask | wolf23
<ubottu> wolf23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> . !troll no longer exists, for reasons that are relevant right now.
<g_0_0> kisuke, you can physically access this machine if something goes wrong ?
<Gnea> !pm | uRock
<ubottu> uRock: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ElderDryas> kylemm: congrats! ( Gnea & yeik too )
<kisuke> g_0_0: yes
<soreau> kylemm: I told you it's easy after you install it.. now install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, compizconfig-settings-manager and simple-ccsm then set Custom in gnome-appearance-properties>Visual Effects
<g_0_0> kisuke, ok fine
<uRock> Gnea, don't fucking call me out if you don't want to talk about it
<a_p3rson[yellme]> !language | uRock
<kisuke> g_0_0: so just apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ubottu> uRock: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<g_0_0> kisuke, you've done updates yeah?
<kisuke> g_0_0: yes
<g_0_0> kisuke, if so yeah go ahead
<Gnea> uRock: please do not ever speak to me in that tone again.
<yeik> ElderDryas: congrats for?
<wolf23> Logan_WP,  thanx, but i do format for my friend, and i cant found the drivers,i have the names of the drivers can u help me
<kisuke> g_0_0: thanks much
<droidftw> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<g_0_0> kisuke, you're welcome
<ElderDryas> kylemm's .iso problem
<a_p3rson[yellme]> kisuke: to upgrade, in a terminal run      sudo update-manager -c
<kf7nnz> Maverick Meerkat. I want to add a folder (scripts) in my home folder to the PATH environment variable. I can do it from a terminal but it is only active for that term. How do I make it "global" for GNOME and any new terms I open?
<droidftw> ubottu are you a person?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uRock> Gnea, you missed what I was talking about, so don't bother replying about it
<kylemm> There isnt many things
<a_p3rson[yellme]> droidftw: well there's your answer
<bastidrazor> kf7nnz: add to your .bashrc
<Gnea> !ops | uRock harrassing via uninvited PM
<yeik> ElderDryas: ahh ok.
<ubottu> uRock harrassing via uninvited PM: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<droidftw> i guess
<gpc> uRock and Gnea Please both of you stop now.
<kisuke> a_p3rson[yellme]: requires x11 forwarding im my case, and that broke sometime in the last 12 hours
<droidftw> he seems intelligent
<a_p3rson[yellme]> ahh i see
<Gnea> uRock: welcome to /ignore
<a_p3rson[yellme]> !ubottu | droidftw
<ubottu> droidftw: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<yeik> ElderDryas: if you get a lot of people asking about live cd's it might be work keeping that link i gave kylemm handy.
<yeik> err i mean live usb
<a_p3rson[yellme]> droidftw: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi here
<kf7nnz> bastidrazor: I'll try that. BRB
<droidftw> !ubottu
<a_p3rson[yellme]> droidftw: thats how he works
<rww> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<ElderDryas> yeik: missed it (and small buffer)...can you resend?
<Logan_WP> !bot abuse | rww
<ubottu> rww: Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<Logan_WP> oh wait, you're an op :P
<yeik> ElderDryas: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<kylemm> There is only a few effects lol
<rww> Logan_WP: and, more relevantly, that was a reply to someone saying "he" in reference to her ;)
<maco> Logan_WP: and he wasnt botabusing, he was responding to someone calling ubottu a he :P
<a_p3rson[yellme]> rww: ubottu doesn't seem all that female...
<uRock> Logan_WP, are you a mod here?
<maco> uRock: no, Logan_WP's not
<Logan_WP> !pm | wolf23
<ubottu> wolf23: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<rww> a_p3rson[yellme]: gender roles are overrated ;P
<a_p3rson[yellme]> ;D
<uRock> thanks maco
<kreppnar> hey all, i have a quick question.. everytime i plug in my USB drive, it automaticly gets mounted as read only? how can i fix this?
<wolf23> Logan_WP,  i have a text file that shows the drivers for my pc friend
<yeik> dpkg: error processing binutils-multiarch (--remove):
<uRock> being that the other guy put me on ignore, I'll drop it
<kf7nnz> bastidrazor: there is no PATH setting in .bashrc currently. I'm assuming it is set somewhere else first?
<yeik> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<yeik> reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<yeik> any idea on how to attempt that?
<needlez> soreau: still doesn't work, even with killing avahi-daemon, wpa_supplicant, & network-manager... says something about ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted
<a_p3rson[yellme]> kreppnar: is it in a format that ubuntu cant read?
<bastidrazor> kf7nnz: .profile there is a preset for ~/bin if ~/bin exists.
<a_p3rson[yellme]> or is it set as encrypted from windows, like in U3?
<kreppnar> it was originally formated with ubuntu, and then files were copied to it from ubuntu
<kreppnar> so no
<a_p3rson[yellme]> ok
<droidftw> ubottu is amaing
<a_p3rson[yellme]> you may not have permission, try in terminal         gksu nautilus
<droidftw> its incredible what it does
<kf7nnz> bastidrazor: I see! So if I rename my "scripts" folder to "bin" then it will be in the PATH, correct?
<a_p3rson[yellme]> kreppnar: if it turns out that the device doesn't give you permission, you can use    gksu nautilus    to go in as root and reset the permissions
<bastidrazor> kf7nnz: yes, you will need to source ~/.profile or start a new terminal session.
<kreppnar> now if i right click on the drive in the file manager.. i dont have the option to format
<kf7nnz> bastidrazor: Will it also be in the PATH for the graphical environemnt?
<a_p3rson[yellme]> kreppnar: in terminal:         gksu nautilus
<bastidrazor> kf7nnz: or, you can change that line in .profile to 'scripts' instead of 'bin'
<kreppnar> yeah i did that
<kreppnar> tried to remove the files
<kreppnar> but no luck
<kreppnar> and this is with more than one thumb drive
<a_p3rson[yellme]> ooh more than one?
<kreppnar> always mounting as read-only
<a_p3rson[yellme]> now THATs a problem...
<KGBWolf> i just installed ubuntu 10.04LTS Server am at the terminal prompt. Need to install a windows manager KDE preferably how can i get this done?
<Gnea> ChogyDan: well, I've got a mostly working system now if I issue a dbus-daemon --system --fork  on its own
<a_p3rson[yellme]> sounds like a problem with usb from ubuntu
<ChogyDan> Gnea: what about /var/lib/dbus/machine-id?
<Gnea> KGBWolf: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kreppnar> possibly i should try another usb port
<Gnea> ChogyDan: by-passed it with that command
<ChogyDan> Gnea: are you populating it?  I think it needs a value
<a_p3rson> kreppnar: yes, and also make sure that the drives are readable from windows
<Gnea> ChogyDan: no, if I do that the system will panic
<bastidrazor> kf7nnz: you mean a clickable icon?
<Gnea> ChogyDan: it's a hack
<ChogyDan> Gnea: and dbus-uuis --ensure makes it blank?
<a_p3rson> kreppnar: otherwise, im out...
<Gnea> ChogyDan: yes.
<kreppnar> hmm let me start up virtual box and format it
<kreppnar> yeah switched usb ports and still no luck
<kreppnar> odd
<kreppnar> thanks for the help though
<Gnea> ChogyDan: I threw in some debugging statements before and after the command is run, it runs the first one, never makes it to the second
<ChogyDan> Gnea: does a plain dbus-uuidgen say anything?
<kf7nnz> bastidrazor: I want to associate the script I've created with a keystroke. If it is in the PATH, then I don't have to give a fully qualified name, right?
<Gnea> ChogyDan: yeah, it generates a random machine id
<ChogyDan> Gnea: yeah, I guess that bug report is your problem then
<yowshi> anyone got any experience getting the BB curve to mount in ubuntu?
<kisuke> ok any one know how to fix this:  "MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 data did not match"? im tring to get X11 forwarding to work
<bastidrazor> kf7nnz: just give it the full path. no real reason not to if you're setting a shortcut.
<Gnea> ChogyDan: yup, flagged myself as having the same problem as well, haven't come up with anything to add to the conversation yet
<Jordan_U> kisuke: Did you use ssh -X? Are you using screen or otherwise running programs from a different shell than the one started by logging in via ssh?
<kf7nnz> bastidrazor: gotcha. I edited .profile, then opened a new term but ~/bin is not in the PATH. Do I need to restart?
<kisuke> Jordan_U: mostly im tring to firgure that problem is server or client-side
<kisuke> Jordan_U: the rest will flow from there
<Jordan_U> kisuke: For me to help you though I need to understand the exact situation. The reast will flow from there :)
<Gnea> ChogyDan: well, I now have a gdm login screen with a working nvidia driver and sound's working
<Omen_20> Does anyone know where I can find a real crack for Illustrator CS5? Everything I've found has been a runaround.
<tensorpudding> !ot | Omen_20
<ubottu> Omen_20: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tensorpudding> and software piracy is against channel rules
<Gnea> wow, the visual effects on this system are *amazing*
<ChogyDan> Gnea: I think you can edit the dbus.conf file to not run --ensure if you think that is the problem.  How exactly do you populate /var/lib/dbus/machine-id?
<bastidrazor> kf7nnz: no need to restart. what did you add/remove in .profile?
<Gnea> I should make a small movie and upload it
<Gnea> ChogyDan: dbus-uuidgen > /var/lib/dbus/machine-id
<kf7nnz> bastidrazor: Nothing. I just renamed my scripts folder to bin.
<ChogyDan> Gnea: why don't you try putting that in your dbus.conf?
<kisuke> Jordan_U: im using PuTTY and xming on windows, it was working about 12 hours ago, and my server is a mostly headless ubuntu 10.04.2 desktop install
<droidftw> how do i build on ubuntu
<KGBWolf> i just installed ubuntu 10.04LTS Server am at the terminal prompt. Need to install a windows manager KDE preferably how can i get this done?
<Gnea> ChogyDan: that's apparently worked for others, but after I do that, somewhere along the way something causes the panic, I'm not sure what at this point and I really don't have the time to bother trying to fix it just now
<Gnea> ChogyDan: because it will just cause an endless panic on each boot
<droidftw> i <3 ubuntu
<ChogyDan> i c
<Jordan_U> kisuke: Are you using screen or otherwise running programs from a different shell than the one started by logging in via ssh?
<kf7nnz> Let me start again. To group. I have a TrippLite USB KVM switch. The docs state that Scroll_Lock Scroll_Lock will switch terminals in Windows or Linux. It doesn't work under Ubuntu.
<gusl> hello, I just restarted my computer, and there is a sound file playing, but I cannot figure out what it is or how to kill it
<[THC]AcidRain> .
<[THC]AcidRain> i need help hooking and audiobox upto ubuntu
<gusl> ps doesn't show any processes
<[THC]AcidRain> it wont let me record anything. and im pretty sure the drivers are right
<Jordan_U> gusl: What does it sound like?
<Sly-FoX> !seen idleone
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<nit-wit> gusl, run top in the terminal to see running processes.
<gusl> it's a documentary on Jeopardy and AI
<yeik> how do i kill an x session? ctrl+alt+backspace no longer does it.
<bastidrazor> yeik: alt sysreq k
<g_0_0> yeik, sudo pkill Xorg
<bastidrazor> kf7nnz: echo $PATH does not include ~/bin in the newly opened terminal session?
<yeik> bastidrazor: is there a way to do it so it doesn't restart?
<bastidrazor> yeik: in a terminal sudo service gdm stop
<kf7nnz> basitdrazor: Negative.
<Jordan_U> gusl: If you open System > Preferences > Sound, then go to the Applications tab, what applications are listed if any?
<gusl> thanks, nit-wit! There are lots of processes but none of them look suspicious to me.
<stat1k> anyone had problems with transmission not getting peers list from trackers?
<gusl> ... maybe npviewer.bin
<kf7nnz> bastidrazor: :~$ echo $PATH
<kf7nnz> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<kisuke> Jordan_U: yes, i have XBMC running on its screen
<[THC]AcidRain> no one can help?
<Logan_WP> !please | [THC]AcidRain
<ubottu> [THC]AcidRain: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<yeik> hmm, ok, so i killed that, then ran startx. i get a gnome-session now.
<kisuke> Jordan_U: and it doesnot make sence, i was doing this just fine last night under the same conditions, and now it does not work
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<yeik> but still issues with dpkg and binutils-multiarch
<[THC]AcidRain> sorry
<bastidrazor> kf7nnz: http://pastebin.com/JMDvumTB   your .profile is similiar to this?
<maodun> I'm getting warnings about packages not being authenticated when I use aptitude - how can I investigate further?
<Gnea> ChogyDan: *interesting!!!* so I commented out the exec dbus-uuidgen --ensure line so that it would go ahead and run the exec dbus-daemon --system --fork at the end, and it kernel paniced again - but it doesn't kernel panic once the whole system is up and running
<[THC]AcidRain> stat1k: ive had that problem.
<[THC]AcidRain> especially from thepiratebay
<koepi> hello folks
<gusl> killed it! Thanks nit-wit.
<Logan_WP> stat1k: that question would be better suited for #transmission
<kf7nnz> bastidrazor: Virtually identical except for the last 3 lines.
<ChogyDan> Gnea: you may want to try and post here, the upstream bug: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=575881
<stat1k> logan_WP; thanks
<kreppnar> haha used usb-creator-gtk to fix my usb drive...work's now
<Logan_WP> stat1k: np
<[THC]AcidRain> man i just wanna record music. and i dont understand why this doesnt work. i have a laptop with ubuntu on it, same versions, and it works fine
<koepi> I have a short question. is it better to install virtualbox via the source code for gaming or is the .deb enough for that purpose?
<yeik> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/binutils-multiarch_2.20.51.20100908-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<[THC]AcidRain> of course i have to change the recording device. but when i change it on this box, doesnt matter what i change it to it doesnt work
<KGBWolf> if i cant update apt-get because my network card isnt installed how can i install kubuntu-desktop?
<bastidrazor> kf7nnz: source ~/.profile   ..that should add your ~/bin .. then try echo $PATH
<kisuke> Jordan_U: you get that?
<Logan_WP> !kubuntu | KGBWolf
<ubottu> KGBWolf: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<ner0x> Can someone please give me a list of nullmailers for ubuntu? Thank you.
<kylemm> lol fail
<Jordan_U> kisuke: Yes.
<bastidrazor> kf7nnz: oh wait.. the lines about path are commented?? they have # before them?
<kylemm> i changed my wobble friction to like 0 and it went off my screen
<kf7nnz> bastidrazor: No comments before those lines. That added bin to the beginning of the PATH. Now how do I make it do it every time I open a term?
<bastidrazor> kf7nnz: it should do it automatically.
<kf7nnz> bastidrazor: OK I'll try exiting and starting a new term.
<kf7nnz> bastidrazor: No, it doesn't add it in a new term!
<KGBWolf> when i do ifconfig i only see lo interface
<Jordan_U> kisuke: Walk me through all the steps that you use to try to run a program with X forwarding, up untill you get that error.
<bastidrazor> kf7nnz: comment those lines in ~/.profile and add those exact lines to .bashrc .. then try a new terminal.
<bastidrazor> kf7nnz: the newly added lines uncommented, of course.
<Roo79> I'm trying to get chat.frostwire.com to work with empathy but all it tells me is network error? I've tried with pidgin and it works, can anyone please help I've been at this for days now!
<yowshi> anyone got any experience getting the BB curve to mount in ubuntu?
<Roo79> 1470 people idle in a help room?
<kf7nnz> bastidrazor: That worked!
<bastidrazor> kf7nnz: oddly now that i look at my settings i have it that way.. commented in .profile and added to .bashrc
<kf7nnz> bastidrazor: Let me run this by you: The issue I was trying to solve is with my TrippLite USB KVM. The docs state that Scroll_Lock Scroll_Lock will switch under either Windows or Linux. It doesn't work under Ubuntu.
<ShaNayNay> Roo79, Many people do not use Empathy
<Abinidi> raises hand
<kf7nnz> bastidrazor: I determined that the issue is Gnome isn't sending back the command to toggle the Scroll_Lock LED. The script ruens on and off the LED and this works for switching.
<maodun> oh
<ShaNayNay> Pidgin ftw, I even use pidgin on WIndows
<maodun> so I'm running 8.10, which is apparently end-of-life - how can I update to something newer?
<ShaNayNay> clean install
<Jordan_U> !eol | maodun
<ubottu> maodun: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bastidrazor> kf7nnz: no idea how to solve that. i've seen the same issue 4 years ago
<maodun> this is command-line-only, I have no gui access nor physical access to the machine
<paq7512> is 10.4.2 coming out the 17th?
<kf7nnz> bastidrazor: This is the script. xset led 3; sleep 1; xset -led 3
<virtus> DD
<Roo79> if no one uses empathy what numbscull adds it to the default install
<ShaNayNay> paq7512, it should be listed on the Natty release schedule
<ShaNayNay> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<xangua> paq7512: lsb_release -a , if you are using lucid
<ShaNayNay> hmm, they don't have the link for the schedule there
<xangua> ShaNayNay: he said LUCID
<kf7nnz> bastidrazor: I was afraid of that. I've searched the Ubuntu forums and found no real solution (just workarounds) going back to 2004!
<Roo79> brb
<ShaNayNay> xangua, I can read, all of the release schedules include the release version of LTS that are coming out
<rww> !schedule-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<kisuke> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567205/
<ShaNayNay> tanx rww
<ner0x> What exactly is courier-mta?
<yeik> here is a paste of my dpkg errors: http://pastebin.com/xbFvjXbw
<yeik> anybody have any thoughts?
<ShaNayNay> ner0x, Open System> Administration> Synaptic and search for that package, it will tell you what it does
<kylemm> these effects are cool
<maodun> can I upgrade straight from 8.10 to 10.04?
<owen1_> anyone got a script for irssi notifications that works with 10.10? mine is broken after upgrading.
<bazhang> maodun, no
<rww> maodun: no. You need to do 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04, as the link ubottu gave mentions.
<ShaNayNay> yeik, what are you trying to do, eat my database?
<xangua> maodun: easier fres install
<maodun> rww, bazhang, ah, thanks - i just wanted to double-check
<yeik> ShaNayNay: i am just trying to upgrade, apparently i had a package that was all messed up and caused major issues in a dist-upgrade.
<ShaNayNay> maodun, I'd do a fresh install, to include a new home
<ner0x> ShaNayNay: Did that, still sort of in the grey.
<maodun> I don't have a good way to do a fresh install
<kisuke> Jordan_U: sorry about the delay, i have a 7 month old whos wanting attention
<maodun> this is a remote machine
<maodun> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME main restricted universe multiverse
<ShaNayNay> eek!
<overclucker> maodun: is this a rented box or something?
<yeik> ShaNayNay: that was the output of dpkg when i open a .deb it tries to repair and says its an error, should be Reading database ..
<yowshi> anyone got any experience getting the BB curve to mount in ubuntu?
<maodun> should codename be my current codename or my desired codename?
<rww> maodun: your current codename
<markoso> i got a iphone 3gs and it wont mount?
<maodun> this is a proxy server buried in a basement
<kisuke> Jordan_U: NVM got it, it was a problem with my ~/.Xaquthority
<ShaNayNay> go Irongrasps
<kisuke> Jordan_U: thanks for the help though
<Jordan_U> kisuke: You're welcome.
<maodun> wait, it tells me i need update-manager, but i dont want it on a CLI-server
<maodun> so should i grab it or not?
<xymantec> just got a new server and installing ubuntu, I wanna make a cloud :)
<markoso> why does ubuntu not support one of the most poplular phones ?
<rww> maodun: there should be do-release-upgrade instructions in there somewhere
<maodun> rww: i'm following the instructions, they're a bit ambiguous to me
<maodun> # update-manager is something you don't want to install on cli servers
<rww> maodun: oh, I see. Yeah, you just want update-manager-core, not update-manager
<maodun> From version 6.06 and up you will need to install the update-manager and update-manager-core packages.
<maodun> ahh
<maodun> ok
<maodun> so just the core
<maodun> ok
<FloodBot2> maodun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> maodun: update-manager-core contains do-release-upgrade, which is the program you'll be using to go from one version to another.
<markoso> wow it just worked
<xymantec> can you windows environments on EC2?
<rww> (the GUI folks use update-manager instead)
<JoeMofknDot2> hey I'm installing the alternate install and I think it has hung @ 5% on select and install software its been there 30 mins
<Jordan_U> !ot | xymantec
<ubottu> xymantec: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maodun> rww: ah, now i understand. thanks
<xymantec> oh had no idea
<Jantaro> hey people, my good friend PiemanXC wants some help regarding theme customization for gnome, perhaps someone could help him
<Jordan_U> !ask | PiemanXC
<ubottu> PiemanXC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PiemanXC> More specifically, I'd like to change specific colors of things like menus and change individual icons rather than icon sets
<PiemanXC> It doesn't seem there are a lot of customization options in gnome
<vish> PiemanXC: you can change those individually, but there is no GUI
<PiemanXC> vish: How would I accomplish that, then?
<vish> PiemanXC: you can edit the theme's gtkrc to edit the menu color, or replace the icons in the icon set. and you also need patience ;)
<maodun> erg, i need to reboot this machine, but all i have is an ssh connection... anything i should check to be sure i'll be able to log in again upon reboot?
<PiemanXC> Alright then.
<yeik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils/+bug/697938
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 697938 in binutils (Ubuntu) "package binutils-multiarch 2.20.1-3ubuntu7 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]
<yeik> looks like someone beat me to the bug :P
<iszak> How do I upgrade from 9.04 to 10.10?
<yeik> wow, ubottu is fast
<Jordan_U> !eol | iszak
<ubottu> iszak: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xangua> iszak: 9.10>10.04>10.10
<Abinidi> will update manager wait for the stable release of the next upgrade (from Maverick) before it acts?
<xangua> yes Abinidi
<yowshi> anyone got any experience getting the BB curve to mount in ubuntu?
<Abinidi> xangua: thank you
<xangua> that if you don't force it to upgrade to the unstable version
<maodun> let me ask this, do i really need to reboot after each upgrade, or can i just reboot after the last?
<KGBWolf> how can i set ubuntu 10.04 LTS server to a certain date and not update date and time?
<Abinidi> << no forcing for me.  I'm just getting Maverick tuned up the way I want it.  ;)
<pksadiq> Any command line tool to repair bad sector of hard disk?
<Akjj> Hello. I am having permission problems. I am a member of a group and the group owns the dir. The dir has "chmod 775" done to it. Why can't I do "echo "test" > test" in the dir?
<ShaNayNay> Abinidi, you can set your Software Sources to never offer an upgrade
<Abinidi> ShaNayNay: I don't think I need to do that.  But I sure didin't want update manager doing an update that was going to crash me for some reason or another.
<ShaNayNay> lol, understood
<Akjj> Anyone want to help me figure out my permission problems?
<jim__> Hi I have a problem, my laptop has a button to turn off the touchpad, i did so, and when i turned it back on, it no longer works, i can log in as root, adn the mousepad works fine, or use an external usb mouse, but the touchpad no longer functions logged into my normal user account, any help would be appreciated
<Abinidi> !DETAILS | Akjj
<ubottu> Akjj: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Akjj> Hello. I am having permission problems. I am a member of a group and the group owns the dir. The dir has "chmod 775" done to it. Why can't I do "echo "test" > test" in the dir?
<sacarlson> Akjj: are you sure your chmod action was a success?  ls -l -d /path/of/dir/,  if it's ntfs file system it won't change
<ShaNayNay> Akjj, with permission of 5, you can't write
<Akjj> ls -al raid
<Akjj> shows that the group does own it
<Akjj> ShaNayNay: Since I am a member of the group the second 7 should give me rwx, right?
<kyo> sth was wrong when adding new fonts to utuntu10.10,how to fix it,thx!
<The_Pharoah> i want to change my login screen, already downloaded files from the website but i dont know how to change it
<overclucker> 775 is is write for members of group as well
<chipmink> how do i restore the printer menu item
<sacarlson> Akjj: in most cases yes,  posible but not likely is apparmor settings
<ShaNayNay> unless there is an error and his/her account isn't part of the group
<Akjj> Right. And when I do a ls it shows that group. When I do groups username it shows the group
<Akjj> I do not have apparmor
<ShaNayNay> The_Pharoah, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<KGBWolf> how can i auto run a command on login?
<sacarlson> Akjj: also what if the test file already existed with perms of ?  does the file already exist in the dir?
<Akjj> KGBWolf: look into /etc/init.d I think
<ShaNayNay> add it to startup applications
<Akjj> sacarlson: It does not. I also ran chmod 775 raid -R
<ShaNayNay> add it to startup applications KGBWolf
<Akjj> So I own all subfolders / files
<Jordan_U> KGBWolf: System > Preferences > Startup Applications.
<sacarlson> Akjj: apparmor is installed as default in ubuntu so saying you don't have it is probly wrong
<Akjj> * if not obvious raid is the directory.
<KGBWolf> ShaNayNay how would i save the custom command for example date xxxxxxxxx
<Akjj> Package name to remove?
<Abinidi> ShaNayNay: will those instruction for changing plymouth work for Maverick also?
<Akjj> I started with ubuntu server and installed from there. I really have almost nothing
<yowshi> anyone got any experience getting the BB curve to mount in ubuntu?
<ShaNayNay> Abinidi, yes, I have used it on 10.10
<Akjj> We're talking I didn't even choose the lamp setup and added the amp part myself.
<Abinidi> ShaNayNay: thanks!
<sacarlson> Akjj: how is the directory mounted?  read only?   check mount
<Akjj> sacarlson: It is not read only. The user that owns it can read and write
<ShaNayNay> KGBWolf, use gedit to create a script with the command you want, then run chmod +x on the file then add it to statup applications
<taran> How to resolve this ERROR http://paste.ubuntu.com/567214/
<ShaNayNay> KGBWolf, you may have to fiddle with it
<ShaNayNay> hard to explain without screenies
<Akjj> taran: get some internet :) ... sudo dhclient might be a good start.
<sacarlson> Akjj: well try 777
<Akjj> sacarlson: But that is damn unsafe
<chipmink> how do i restore the print menu item to the system administration menu?
<Akjj> I'll do it for a sec just to see of course...
<sacarlson> Akjj: just to test, you can always change it back
<taran> Akjj: im a newbie but command line interface work only after asking for username and password. I have added username & password in apt.conf
<Akjj> sacarlson: As expected, yes I then get r/w access. But that isn't a good solution to me
<ShaNayNay> What number does one use to get the S for super?
<ShaNayNay> in a chmod
<ShaNayNay> or is it even possible to use the number
<ShaNayNay> scheme
<ShaNayNay> Akjj it depends on whether others use the system or not
<Akjj> ShaNayNay: This is running ubuntu server. It is an NAS
<Akjj> It is accessable to anyone on my rather large network if I screw up
<sacarlson> Akjj: the in cli  what does whoami  say you are?
<ShaNayNay> taran, you have no network connection
<Akjj> sacarlson: it gives my username
<Akjj> As expected
<taran> ShaNayNay: But then how I can download using Synaptic?
<ShaNayNay> taran, you can't without internet
<Akjj> Actually, on second examination, I can edit already existing files but not create new. sacarlson, sorry for not adequatly testing that already
<ShaNayNay> taran, what brand network card does it have?
<KGBWolf> just installed kubuntu-desktop how can i make it auto start on boot?
<taran> ShaNayNay: I can browse using Mozilla all the sites
<nit-wit> KGBWolf, from login window
<sacarlson> Akjj: Akjj and this is with 777?
<ShaNayNay> nit-wit
<Akjj> No, with 775
<taran> ShaNayNay: Im in my institute which provided internet from a lease line through a proxy
<Akjj> I already tested 777 and can create etc etc
<nit-wit> ShaNayNay, yes
<Akjj> But back to 775 because I can't run a 777 dir accessable via samba
<chipmink> how do i restore the print menu item to the system administration menu?
<ShaNayNay> nit-wit, I just felt like saying it
<jim__> Anyone have a suggestion? Mouse will not move using touchpad under normal user, if I log in as root it works fine, it was always working until I turned off the touchpad via button over it briefly.
<ShaNayNay> without harassing anyone
<nit-wit> ShaNayNay, thats okay I practice it.:)
<writmx> hi
<sam9089> hi
<ShaNayNay> jim__ go to System Preferences Mouse and see if you can get it working that way
<writmx> 国内的有么
<jim__> i'll give it ashot ty
<ShaNayNay> writmx, please use english
<Jordan_U> !cn | writmx
<ubottu> writmx: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<sam9089> do u know how to install "kwin " in kde3 as kde4 is not supported by my laptop
<kisuke> writmx: nihon'go?
<ShaNayNay> thanx Jordan_U
<lobo> #ubuntu-es /join
<ShaNayNay> lobo, do the /join first, then the room name
<ShaNayNay> watch out for the floodbots
<xangua> sam9089: you can use compiz i believe, but why do you use an old distro with kde3¿ o_O
<sacarlson> Akjj: I'm sure you looked at sudo groups yourusername
<yowshi> oh come on even the disk utility cant find it. but usb-devices finds it
<sam9089> do u know how to install "kwin " in kde3 ..........,as kde4 is not supported by my laptop
<ShaNayNay> sudo apt-get kwin
<econ> anyone know why I might be seeing DHCPv6 solicit messages in my traffic? I"m not using IPv6. I know it isn't really ubuntu related but thought i'd ask.
<Akjj> sacarlson: yeah, I already mentioned that that shows me as being in the group in question
<yowshi> anyone got any experience getting the BB curve to mount in ubuntu?
<ShaNayNay> econ, that sounds like a good one to google
 * ShaNayNay didn't mean that disrespectfully
<sam9089> shanaynay@ i already tried it its not working at all
<g_0_0> Akjj, did you chmod +t dir at some point?
<econ> yeah, from what i've seen it is what a DHCPv6 client would send to a DHCPv6 server. I'm not running a server though so I don't get why I"m seeing it
<Akjj> Not to my knowledge g_0_0
<ShaNayNay> what does +t do?
<ShaNayNay> !+t
<KGBWolf> at login screen when i authenticate the credential screen dissapears then comes back and im not logged into my desktop enviorment
<g_0_0> akjj - sticky bit
<dtrf4837> if i want to learn programming should i install desktop or server?
<Akjj> g_0_0: So I should run that?
<overclucker> dtrf4837: doesn't matter which
<g_0_0> akjj, here this will explain it
<Akjj> dtrf4837: Desktop has all the functionality server does. Go with whichever makes you comfortable. I use server because I prefer sshing in from my windows box
<g_0_0> http://www.techcuriosity.com/resources/linux/advanced_file_permissions_in_linux.php
<Akjj> g_0_0: Ah, thank you very much
<Starminn> ShaNayNay: man chmod and it'll tell you
<g_0_0> Akjj, this may be better - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<hn> hi how to make a shellscript execute on boot up of a mchine
<dtrf4837> thanks Akjj
<sam9089> my cyberlink webcam of laptop is not working ,i already installed cheese...........what should i do..............
<Starminn> !webcam | sam9089: Have you read through this? ---
<xangua> sam9089: how about you use an updated and supported distro, not one that used kde3
<ubottu> sam9089: Have you read through this? ---: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ShaNayNay> Starminn, thanx
<ShaNayNay> doesn't 910 use kde3?
<sam9089> yeah..............its not satisfactory
<ecinx3> is there a good programming tutorial, app?
<ecinx3> interactive, or animation or etc..
<Starminn> ShaNayNay: Sure thing. I, like you, often asked, "What's the $extension do?" and every response I got was to either "man it, infot it, whatis it, or apropos it" (usually one of the above)
<sam9089> actually........my cam is working (clicking) but it is not showing the pics
<Starminn> info* -- For quick answers, I suggest "whatis" but for the +t and such you're asking, man or info. Works every time ShaNayNay. :)
<dohkogt> hi
<dohkogt> o/
<dohkogt> i have a question, any here to help?
<sam9089> yup
<ShaNayNay> I used to know what the S in permissions ment, but me forgot, something like super
<dohkogt> sam9089: thanks XD
<sacarlson> Akjj: so the sticky bit was set?
<Akjj> Actually, no
<Starminn> dohkogt: Plenty of people. Ask away, preferably all on one line so we can follow easily
<Akjj> I've been playing around to make sure before I asked again
<MACscr> how do i know if im using pulseaudio and its configured correctly? my microphone sucks in most apps,
<sam9089> whats ur question
<Akjj> But no, setting / unsetting / recursively and not in whatever combinations in the end doesn't actually change the issue
<dohkogt> sam9089: i want to become Ubuntu Member, how I do this, you know?
<sacarlson> Akjj: if it was I would think the dir would look like 1777 or s777
<Akjj> sorry g_0_0, didn't quite work
<Akjj> sacarlson: actually, the permissions show a t at the end
<ShaNayNay> dohkogt, there is a nice big wiki on it
<iszak> So I want to remove mysql-server but when I reinstall it, it's still using the same configuration, I've tried using --purge but it doesn't seem to work
<Akjj> instead of drwxrwsr-x
<ShaNayNay> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<ShaNayNay> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^there
<dohkogt> ShaNayNay: ubottu hey thanks for the link :)
<ShaNayNay> no problem
<sacarlson> Akjj: that's if you put it in rwx format, not sure what it becomes in number mode
<ShaNayNay> I've been slowly working on my application
<Akjj> oh, yeah, it is 1775
<Akjj> Anyways. Any other ideas here?
<ShaNayNay> Akjj, other than pulling the plug?
<ShaNayNay> just kiddin
<Akjj> ShaNayNay: We've already established this is a net accessable server.
<Akjj> Not an option to even reboot
<ShaNayNay> like I said, just kiddin
<ShaNayNay> have you started a thread on UF?
<sacarlson> Akjj: so is that what you see then 1775?  then the sticky bit is set?
<ShaNayNay> there are a few nerds there that may be able to help
<Akjj> sacarlson: The last few things I said to you were just information unrelated to my problem but related to sticky bits. No, the sticky bit is not set on mine. Yes I am pretty sure
<AndrewX192> Anyone know why a bad sector would not be able to be re-mapped? (Is this possibly a disk issue in itself - eg firmware fail?)
<Jordan_U> AndrewX192: Because there are no more extra good sectors left.
<Jordan_U> AndrewX192: Consider the drive to be on its last legs, back up now.
<ShaNayNay> time for a new HDD before all the data gets lost
<AndrewX192> Jordan_U: there are plenty of good sectors though
<Gnea> AndrewX192: you should still backup.
<AndrewX192> I have 2X Segate ENTERPRISE grade drives on delivery right now, I'm just wondering what's up
<Jordan_U> AndrewX192: Drives internally keep extra sectors which are not normally used, to be used when a sector dies for some reason.
<dohkogt> thanks guys for the link, Greetings From Guatemala :)
<dohkogt> bye
<optimus> gnea: need some help my radeon card is messed up. I cant even add line radeon.modeset=1 in my grub file kicks out error unknow command and i dont think acceleration is enabled.
<AndrewX192> Jordan_U: I'm seeing about 150 bad sectors on the disk in question via `badblocks`, but SMART only reports 6 sectors that are pending remapping.
<Jordan_U> AndrewX192: You don't just reduce the capacity of the drive by one sector. Once the drive runs out of extra sectors you're out of luck.
<optimus> there might even be more then one graphics driver installed all i need is radeon but i have intel glx and all sorts of other awesomeness mixed in my koolaid
<AndrewX192> Jordan_U: how are "extra sectors" defined?
<ghm33> hi how do i add more of those wallpapers that change automatically
<Jordan_U> AndrewX192: Internally. Within the drive and not exposed directly when accessing the drive normally.
<Gnea> optimus: how are you trying to add it to grub?
<AndrewX192> Jordan_U: uhoh. I guess that's why, I guess I can partiion around the bad blocks
<optimus> gnea: well under grub commands where it says 'quiet-splash' radeon.modeset=1 then i do sudo update-grub and i get error unknown command radeon.modeset=
<Jordan_U> AndrewX192: You can, rather you use e2fsck -c, but once the drive is at this point you can expect data loss as more sectors go bad, and eventually the drive simply fails completely.
<Gnea> optimus: so you're adding it to /etc/default/grub ?
<optimus> basically nano to /etc/default/grub then
<Gnea> okay
<optimus> gnea: beat me too it
<ShaNayNay> ghm33, that is a hard task but look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4992430&postcount=4
<Jordan_U> optimus: Can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub?
<mah454> why i can not download this file : http://screencasters.heathenx.org/wp-content/videos/ep001.ogv
<AndrewX192> Jordan_U: I can just RMA the drive then when I get my new drives.
<ghm33> thanks ShaNayNay i find it odd that there are already existing default wallpapers and we cant either make our own or find more to add
<Gnea> optimus: try just:  modeset=1
<optimus> jordan_u sure thing where would you like it pasted at
<optimus> gnea: ill try
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | optimus
<ubottu> optimus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xangua> save video as mah454
<ShaNayNay> ghm33 the coding they use is a pain for us non coding guys
<Gnea> mah454: working fine here, open a terminal and type:  wget http://screencasters.heathenx.org/wp-content/videos/ep001.ogv
<Eliotim> hi guys not ubuntu specific, but im trying to generate an environment variable with the value of ' " ' (a double quote char) without using it, tried print \\42, it prints ' " " but actually returns '\42', any creative ideas?
<optimus> gnea: that works
<ghm33> ShaNayNay: oh ok thanks
<Gnea> optimus: cheers
<Gnea> optimus: apparently, different distributions handle it differently - if radeon.modeset= doesn't work, just drop radeon.
<mah454> stay  here : HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<mah454> not continue ... !
<Gnea> mah454: could be a bad route on your end
<Gnea> mah454:  75% [===============================================================>                     ] 11,767,531  78.2K/s  eta 45s
<optimus> gnea: willl this fix my desktop problem also? pretty much i have the menu bar at the bottom of the screen but its also at the top distorted when i click applications it pops the menu to the top of the screen and when i exit applications, it leaves behind a white window
<Akjj> sacarlson: g_0_0: problem solved. I closed that ssh and did a fresh session. Appearently a user doesn't get added to a group instantly. All better now
<Akjj> I should have thought to try that much earlier
<Shagneagnea> ghm33 no problem, I had seen an app for doing that before, but have no clue where
<Gnea> optimus: I can't say for sure, you'll have to determine that when it comes back up
<optimus> okay give me a few to reboot :0
 * Gnea eyes ShaNeyNay suspiciously
 * ShaNeyNay guesses you didn't iggy me afterall
<sam9089>  Shagneagnea@ i have a compaq laptop and its cam is not working even after installation of cheese
<Eliotim> hi guys how can i set a variable with the output of a given command?
<juk> sam9089: did you try to recompile module?
<sam9089> which module
<ShaNeyNay> sam9089, I'm not that great at getting webcams to work, outside of installing Cheese
<MagicJ> how do I tell ubuntu not to make that annoying noise when I sign on?
<sam9089> k........
<juk> !easycam | sam9089
<sam9089> easycam .........whats it
<juk> sam9089: im not sure if it's still working, you might give it a shot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<ShaNeyNay> MagicJ go to System Preferences Startup Applications and find the gnome login sound listed there and disable it
<MagicJ> ShaNeyNay: ty - knew it was easy just could not remember where
<running_rabbit07> Awesome
<^Phantom^> firefox needs to die
<TheMusicGuy> Does anyone here have any experience running Ubuntu inside of VirtualBox from a WIndows 7 host? In particular, relating to problems with hardware-accelerated graphics?
<juk> ^Phantom^: just pkill it
<Akjj> TheMusicGuy: Yeah,. What are you trying to do?
<ardchoille> I'm on Ubuntu 10.10, just accidentally pressed Super+A and it zoomed out to show all windows. Where can I find more commands like that?
<running_rabbit07> TheMusicGuy, are you trying to run Unity?
<juk> !nvidia | TheMusicGuy:
<ubottu> TheMusicGuy:: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> s/commands/kb shortcuts/
<TheMusicGuy> juk, this has nothing to do with any of those cards
<Tanvir> Hello, how can I edit .db file in Ubuntu?
<Akjj> Tanvir: Many apps produce .db files. What produced it?
<TheMusicGuy> Akjj, I'm trying to mix a dual-boot configuration with a virtualization configuration.
<Tanvir> Akjj, I don't know. :S
<juk> TheMusicGuy: hm
<g_0_0> TheMusicGuy, have you installed the guest extensions?
<Akjj> Do you know anything else about the file other than the extension?
<TheMusicGuy> Akjj, I want Ubuntu to use the ATI drivers when its running on physical hardware but Vbox drivers when its in Vbox.
<TheMusicGuy> g_0_0, yes
<running_rabbit07> TheMusicGuy, are you trying to run Unity?
<Tanvir> Akjj, no, can you tell me, how can I find out those?
<TheMusicGuy> running_rabbit07, I don't know what that is
<running_rabbit07> ok, just checking
<Akjj> TheMusicGuy: You can't really do anything to stop it from using Vbox drivers in the vbos
<Akjj> vbox
<Taffy> ardchoille thx i tried that didn't know can press windows + a and get all windows thx
<mneptok> TheMusicGuy: Vbox does not provide access to your hardware to a guest OS. instead, it presents a custom video interface for guest OSes. you cannot just install the driver for your video hardware in a VBox guest.
<Akjj> Tanvir: Well, what's the use of a random file if you don't know where it came from or what's in it?
<Akjj> I'm a little confused about that
<ardchoille> Taffy: try also super+w, super+e
<g_0_0> TheMusicGuy, and did you set hardware acceleration in VirtualBox itself for the ubuntu machine?
<ardchoille> Taffy: I'd love to learn more but don't know where anymore are
<Taffy> nice
<Taffy> tried it thx alot
<TheMusicGuy> g_0_0, yes
<lk> compiz fusion
<Tanvir> Akjj, I know what's in it. It's a bot's database.
<TheMusicGuy> The problem is that it seems like the ATI drivers are conflicting with the Vbox drivers
<Akjj> Ah, it might be mysql or similar
<Taffy> ardchoille learn something new everyday :)
<Tanvir> Akjj, probably.
<Akjj> If you cat it or open it in a text editor does it make human readable sense? If so can you paste the first short chunk or something?
<ardchoille> Taffy: indeed. these seem to be part of compiz
<TheMusicGuy> the Vbox hardware accelleration only seems to work if the ATI drivers are not installed.
<lk> ati is not open source
<mneptok> Akjj: unlikely. more like Berkeley DB or somesuch.
<juk> lk: non are
<Akjj> mneptok: *shrug. My .db files are usually dumps of mysql dbs. Depends on circumstances somewhat.
<Akjj> All the same, Tanvir, checking the first bit might show a human readable header with more info about the file
<Tanvir> Akjj, it doesn't open with gedit.
<SkyVodka> Akjj did you find the fix to your permissions issue yet?
<Tanvir> Akjj, but I tried worked cat, it worked.. but nothing useful I think..
<ardchoille> you can run a .db file through the strings command to possibly get the strings inside the .db:  strings file.db
<Akjj> SkyVodka: Yes. I needed to do a new ssh session to actually become a member of the group. Log out log in >.<
<SkyVodka> Dooh!
<SkyVodka> glad it turned out to be easy
<Tanvir> Akjj, The texts are all cluttered. :S
<Akjj> Tanvir: Yeah, strings file.db . Good idea ardchoille
<Akjj> * strings file.db | less
<mneptok> Akjj: dumps, yes. active databases, no. MySQL does not use the .db file extension
<Akjj> mneptok: Sure it does. When you're a dbAdmin extensions don't matter crap. You name files in the way that makes sense to you
<ardchoille> mneptok: ah, thank you for that
<A_User> hi, following the instructions on ubuntu.org, i applied the grub-install on a pc, first i used /usr/sbin/grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda1
<Tanvir> Akjj, you want me type "* strings filename.db | less " ?
<^Phantom^> Other than firefox crashing up the system when large images are opened within it, I absolutely love ubuntu.
<TheMusicGuy> I figure I can put a script into rc.local that uses imvirt to detect whether the system is running in virtualbox or on physical hardware, then create an /etc/X11/xorg.conf that uses whichever drivers are needed to get hardware accelleration for the current system type (Physical or VirtualBox)
<Akjj> Tanvir: No. Try typing "strings filename.db | less" (no star) and see if there's anything useful in the output.
<A_User> but then i discovered that this was the wrong drive so i did  /usr/sbin/grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda, this worked; BUT... now when i boot my pc the drive corresponding to sda1 i.e. c drive in windows is not available !!!!
<A_User> how can i undo it
<TheMusicGuy> Problem is I dont know how to make an xorg.conf that uses the vbox drivers, and they don't seem to work automatically when ATI drivers are installed
<Tanvir> Akjj, yes, I got a list.
<Akjj> A_User: You can boot into windows?
<SkyVodka> ^Phantom^, are you short on RAM?
<Akjj> If you can boot the C: drive should be there
<Akjj> *can boot into windows
<^Phantom^> SkyVodka, no
<^Phantom^> I have 1.5GB
<Akjj> Tanvir: Anything that might hint at the program that made it or such?
<^Phantom^> 2GHz pc, too
<Akjj> If you wanted to pastebin it I could look
<ardchoille> ^Phantom^: have you tried chromium yet? I found it to be much faster and doesn't crash
<lighta> ^Phantom^ why don't you try other navigator like chronium ?
<^Phantom^> Is this FF crash bug common?
<SkyVodka> I have had my RAM get loaded after loading too much porn without closing Firefox to clear the cache
<Tanvir> Akjj, it's list of site that the bot will work on
<lighta> flash vid ?
<Akjj> ^Phantom^: I use lynx on my comp with 128MB of ram and 1 ghz proc. It's great. Never crashes
<Tanvir> Akjj,  I need to edit that list
<lighta> yeah I had it alot
<^Phantom^> This'll happen even on a fresh boot
<Taffy> ardchoille did u try windows + m neat
<Akjj> Tanvir: If it isn't sensative you could upload the file and i could try looking at it
<ardchoille> Taffy: ugh, it's like film negatives!
<SkyVodka> ^Phantom^, that isn't kool then, does Chrome give you those issues
<A_User> Akjj: NO
<^Phantom^> I haven't tried Chrome
<lighta> or opera
<Akjj> A_User: Sorry, mind explaining the issue better. Will windows boot?
<A_User> Akjj: when i try selecting windows in grub during restart, it again shows grub menu !!!
<^Phantom^> I'll be okay.  I take note of what sites crash it.
<Akjj> Ah
<Akjj> Okay
<Tanvir> Akjj, where to upload?
<Taffy> ardchoille on this computer it makes what i see brighter can see better
<SkyVodka> ^Phantom^, same here
<Akjj> A_User: Is it xp or windows 7?
<Akjj> Tanvir: I like mediafire. Wherever though
<A_User> Akjj: yes
<lighta> for flash player I often had crash with firefox
<kisuke> any one know of a was to mass rename a set of files?
<SkyVodka> People still use xp?
<Akjj> A_User: Which one
<A_User> Akjj: XP SP2
<^Phantom^> The biggest pic I dare open in FF is 1280x1024
<maco> kisuke: use the rename command
<ardchoille> Taffy: might be monitor dependent then, makes all my windows invert colors
<^Phantom^> any bigger and LOCKUP
<Akjj> A_User: Okay. Do you have the windows install disk? You might have to run fixmbr from the recovery console
<SkyVodka> yup
<maco> kisuke: rename 's/.html/.php/' *.html
<kisuke> maco: just rename fiel1 file2?
<^Phantom^> you too, SkyVodka?
<Akjj> A_User: I haven't worked with xp in a bit so my command might be slightly off
<ardchoille> hi maco
<SkyVodka> I haven't tried a pic that big in a while
<A_User> Akjj: even on ubuntu, in places i don't see my c drive partition !!!
<^Phantom^> But you get the same problem, SkyVodka ?
<SkyVodka> freeporndumpster poops itself with files that big
<maco> kisuke: that command would rename all the html files to be php files, for example
<SkyVodka> nope
<asdfqwer> is there a way to set the --geometry for gnome-terminal in your profile?
<maco> SkyVodka: uh, could you please keep it family-friendly?
<SkyVodka> yes sir
<Akjj> A_User: I'm pretty sure that you just overwrote the windows boot information. And running "fixmbr" and "fixboot" from the xp recovery console should be a good idea.
<kisuke> maco: i have the rename page up, gime a minute to wrap my mind atround it :P
<A_User> Akjj: i agree, but why the drive is not being shown in ubuntu?
<lighta> A_User, there no logical partition on ubuntu
<Tanvir> Akjj, here: http://www.mediafire.com/?c53emccmk9c4gy9
<Taffy> ardchoille think your right inverted everything in all my windows even web
<A_User> Akjj: ok, but when i goto places, and select computer
<Akjj> A_User: Are you sure it isn't? It won't show as C. If you mount sdaNUMBER do any of them have your data on it?
<A_User> Akjj: I can see others, but not the one that is identified as C in windows
<Akjj> Tanvir: It's an SQLite database
<ardchoille> Taffy: I think all of these are compiz stuff. I remember seeing that inversion when I ran full compiz/fusion icon
<Tanvir> Akjj, yes.
<Akjj> Tanvir: Version 3 if that helps. That's the most recent version
<A_User> Akjj: no such entry either
<Akjj> Well, you can open that with the sqlite binary
<Tanvir> Akjj, what should I install?
<lk> linux can see the windows disks,but windows can`t see the linux disks
<Akjj> http://www.sqlite.org/download.html
<Akjj> A_User: Hmm... Are you comfy with the terminal? I'd manually mount your devices and check em
<Akjj> It might just not be showing for some strange reason.
<A_User> Akjj: ok
<Akjj> I don't trust file managers anymore tbh
<lighta> lk, you should install 3d programs for windows like ext2read
<Tanvir> Akjj, is there a command to run from terminal?
<lk> oh..i don`t know that,ths
<Akjj> Tanvir: sudo apt-get install sqlite3
<lighta> lk, well depend on your file system of course, but windows can only see ntfs and fat32, so any other need 3d tool
<Akjj> Tanvir: This might be tricky if you don't know SQL syntax. For example "SELECT * FROM `data` WHERE `name`="bob";
<mneptok> Akjj: the MySQL/MariaDB storage engine you use can most certainly care about file name extensions.
<mneptok> (e.g. MyISAM)
<paris> Hi folks! how to download youtube file in linux?
<Akjj> paris: there are a dozen firefox extensions etc for that
<juk> !youtube
<Tanvir> Akjj, all I need to do is modify that list.
<juk> paris: can't you watch in totem
<Akjj> Tanvir: .. mmkay.
<Tanvir> Akjj, I've installed SQLite, now, how to open?
<paris> Akjj! I use google-chrome, so in this case what I should do?
<Akjj> paris: As one example: http://www.downloadhelper.net/ I think owrs
<Akjj> *works
<Akjj> paris: There are http://tips.webdesign10.com/youtube-downloader-linux
<Akjj> Tanvir: You can probably run sqlite file.db or similar
<Akjj> and then you'll be taken to a prompt where you'll get to type all that fun SQL stuff
<juk> paris: there is also websites like ^, irrelevant you on linux or windows
<star3am> hallo all, can anyone help, what does this mean ?
<star3am> The mapping for this reverse DNS entry is failing because the PTR record doesn't match the A record for that domain. We currently require the forward A record to match the PTR record for all reverse DNS entries.
<lk> how to enter the single user mode
<juk> paris: http://downloadyoutubevideo.org/
<star3am> lk init 1
<Akjj> lk http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<Akjj> also works
<Akjj> init 1 is a smarter way I suppose :P
<lk> in the bios
<Akjj> bios? can't be done. Grub... see mine
<SkyVodka> Gnea
<Tanvir> Akjj, it doesn't work.
 * Takagami is lonely... doesn't this place have a help channel?
<areon> dobrej
<_skpl> anyone know what fml means?
<Tanvir> Akjj, it just opens sqlite, not the file.
<maodun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Karmic this link is dead - is there somewhere else i should look?
<SkyVodka> !ot > _skpt
<mneptok> _skpl: "Fix my lunch!"
<Akjj> Tanvir: Are you sure the file isn't open?
<boxbeatsy> i'm using urlencode to send a json dump via an http request, and when the data is received, i unpack the json but all the forward slashes are escaped.  anyone know how to stop this?
<Tanvir> Akjj, I think so. But how can I be sure?
<SkyVodka> !ot | _skpt
<ubottu> _skpt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Akjj> Tanvir: try typing .tables for me
<Takagami> Thanks unottu!!
<SkyVodka> he aid unottu
<SkyVodka> said*
<Tanvir> Akjj, it says "database is locked"
<Takagami> oops...
<Takagami> :-)
<Akjj> Well, that's out of my range of experience. I haven't worked with sqlite in a few years
<Akjj> Ever since I switched to mysql for EVERYTHING.
<nuhair> hi guys i'ill use ubuntu for server and dekstop .. must i install version server first ??
<Akjj> nuhair: No. YOu can install desktop
<Akjj> And then later add everything you need via apt-get install
<SkyVodka> install desktop first, then install the series you need afterwards
<nuhair> jazakallahu khairan
<Akjj> alternatively you can install server and then do apt-get install gnome-desktop or whatever it is
<Tanvir> Akjj, i went to the directory then tried "sqlite filename.db"
<Tanvir> Is that okay?
<nuhair> ok , thanks
<lk> ra single should cehange to rw single init=bin/bash, someone said
<A_User> Akjj: Sorry, there was some problem with the network
<Akjj> Tanvir: Looks fine to me
<A_User> Akjj: I am back
<Akjj> Any progress?
<Takagami> Well ih ad a question about the motd.d update stuff... but i figured it out! hehehe
<A_User> Akjj: you wanted to perform certain command line operations
<Tanvir> Akjj, then it says:
<Tanvir> SQLite version 2.8.17
<Tanvir> Enter ".help" for instructions
<Tanvir> sqlite>
<FloodBot3> Tanvir: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Akjj> Tanvir: Yeah, I'm out of help I think. Read up on SQL syntax. Figure it out. Your question was the format and we figured that out. Beyond that is not really a ubuntu question any more
<Akjj> A_User: The commands I suggested rely on you getting to the windows recovery console. That means you need to have a windows xp install / recovery disk
<Akjj> Do you?
<Tanvir> Akjj, okay, thanks a lot.
<A_User> Akjj: i dont have any recovery disk
<Akjj> :|
<A_User> Akjj: does grub-install simply removes a partitiion
<Akjj> No
<A_User> Akjj: then why it isn't available
<Akjj> It writes over the boot information (MBR or partition boot sector)
<trollgod> does the command find work off a cache?
<maco> trollgod: no. locate does.
<A_User> Akjj: is there a way out, if i don't have a recovery disk for XP
<trollgod> maco: thanks
<Diverdude> Lets say i have installed  a program A on ubuntu using apt-get. The packet manager finds out there is an update to the program that takes up for example 54MB. Does the update then take 54MB more from the harddisk besides what program A already fills up on the harddisk or are some parts of the program removed first so that the 54MB is just replacing some parts of the old program or what actually happens?
<Akjj> A_User: There are alternatives to it.
<A_User> Akjj: can u please suggest, which are those
<Akjj> A_User: I think super grub disk might have support for it?
<A_User> Akjj: I did n't get u
<juk> Diverdude: not necessarily, depends on package/update
<Akjj> A_User: Sec, looking
<Akjj> A_User: Yes, Super Grub Disk should help. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Howto_Boot_Windows_without_problems
<Diverdude> juk, its just because sometimes the updates are like huge.....one day i think im gonna run out of harddisk space
<accel> is ubuntu 10.10 + mac mini latest + sound = basically fucking impossible ?
<Jordan_U> !ohmy | accel
<ubottu> accel: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<accel> !sorry | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<tenchi21> Hi
<juk> Diverdude: yeah, nowadays that rapid development ...
<Akjj> A_User: on second thought that might not be right actually. But it's hopefully a good start point. I have to go now. Good luck
<tenchi21> can someone help me with getting the headphone jack to work on my ASUS k52F laptop using 10.10 64bit desktop
<Jordan_U> A_User: Follow this guide to restore the Windows PBR: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<tenchi21> nm
<Emanon> if one has a low powered (netbook class) 64 bit capable processor, is there any benefit to using a 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<kisuke> Emanon: how much ram?
<kisuke> !pm > Emanon
<ubottu> Emanon, please see my private message
<Emanon> it has 2 gigs
<snapp> hi
<snapp> i have problem whit lvm on grub2
<snapp> someone have any idea??
<Jordan_U> !details | snapp
<ubottu> snapp: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kisuke> Emanon: not really then, and the 64 bit version is not really recomended for regular use at any rate
<boxbeatsy> hi, i know this might sound dubious, but i'm absolutely convinced that my server is crashing ONLY when I run it in the background.  does anybody know what might cause this?
<Jordan_U> boxbeatsy: When you run what in the background?
<A_User> Akjj: is there an undo process for grub-install??
<jsn> there is some problem in playing video files .when i play them video doesn come but sound comes.this problem occurred suddenly,it was not there when i had installed ubuntu..can anybod help?
<Jordan_U> A_User: Follow this guide to restore the Windows PBR: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<boxbeatsy> Jordan_U: it's a python bottle server
<boxbeatsy> Jordan_U: i'm trying to run it like: python server.py > server.log 2>&1 &, but everytime i run it in teh bckground it crashes after half an hour with absolutely no traceback int he log file
<Jordan_U> boxbeatsy: How are you running it in the background?
<boxbeatsy> on the other hand, whenever i run it in the foreground it stays running for days on end until i try again in the background
<sacarlson> A_User: each grub-install will just undo the last
<overclucker> boxbeatsy: try running it in screen
<juk> boxbeatsy: ask in #python
<boxbeatsy> i'm not familiar with screen.  how would that help?
<Jordan_U> boxbeatsy: Are you running out of space on the filesystem containing the log file?
<boxbeatsy> ive tried python :\
<boxbeatsy> Jordan_U: o itneresting..how would i check that?
<Jordan_U> boxbeatsy: "df -h" to view free space.
<boxbeatsy> Jordan_U: i have 11/15GB available
<star3am> The mapping for this reverse DNS entry is failing because the PTR record doesn't match the A record for that domain. We currently require the forward A record to match the PTR record for all reverse DNS entries.
<star3am> can anyone help ?
<jsn> there is some problem in playing video files .when i play them video doesn come but sound comes.this problem occurred suddenly,it was not there when i had installed ubuntu..can anybod help?
<Jordan_U> boxbeatsy: What filesystem is the log file stored on?
<boxbeatsy> i'm also confident that it's not anything to do with oom because it runs perfectly fine in foreground
<Jordan_U> boxbeatsy: What filesystem type that is, extN, fat32, ntfs, etc.
<kiwilatham> jsn: what player are you trying with?
<kisuke> jsn: have you updated anything recently?
<boxbeatsy> Jordan_U: when i use df i see "dev/sda1" <- ext3, devtmpfs<-devtmpfs, /dev/sda2<-ext3
<boxbeatsy> and i think the log is going to /dev/sda1
<kisuke> boxbeatsy: you need to use the -h flag
<boxbeatsy> yea, i just used df -T
<boxbeatsy> also in my trials, i've been running it in the foreground but still logging to the same place
<jsn> i hav tried playing with all the players like gnome movie player, gnomeMplayer,vlc etc..but one thing is there when i changed the video output from default to x11 in gnomeMplayer then it is working fine.but i am unable to do this thing with other players
<overclucker> boxbeatsy: gnu screen is a detatchable terminal multiplexer, you could try running your server in screen.
<jsn> kisuke: i hav tried playing with all the players like gnome movie player, gnomeMplayer,vlc etc..but one thing is there when i changed the video output from default to x11 in gnomeMplayer then it is working fine.but i am unable to do this thing with other players
<jsn> kisuke: just some of the chromium updates
<boxbeatsy> overclucker: o i see
<boxbeatsy> but are there fundamental reasons something like this could happen?
<boxbeatsy> i'm just completely boggled and have no idea what could remotely cause this
<kisuke> jsn: is this one file or several?
<jsn> kisuke: several..all video files
<kiwilatham> jsn: you can change the video output in vlc under tools->preferences->video->output dropdown.
<boxbeatsy> it's like there's some process saying..."i want to kill some processes randomly...let's only look for background processes...and let's pick the same one very time"
<jsn> kisuke : i have tried this thing in vlc but it was of no help
<jaywalker> Howdy. Got a little issue with SSH on ubuntu server
<khannz> Can someone tell me, where I can set up my system-wide proxy settings? I mean really system-wide so I never using "export http_proxy.." stuff again. and even sudo commands used it
<kiwilatham> have you tried running mplayer from the commandline?  What kind of output do you get?
<kiwilatham> khannz look in /etc/profile.d/
<jaywalker> im trying to change the port it listens on to something else, and even tho I've changed the config file (and removed port 22) and restarted ssh, it still lets me connect on port 22
<khannz> kiwilatham, kk, let me try and thanks anyway )
<kiwilatham> jaywalker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585598
<sacarlson> jaywalker: you say removed port 22,  you do need to assign some port number, if so what file did you modify?
<Prinler> Can someone help me get some ubuntu/windows 7 sharing setup?
<kiwilatham> khanz: Sweet bro.
<jaywalker> ah, i see. so is /etc/ssh/ssh_config just a default file that doesn't get read?
<TheMusicGuy> I'm having trouble with permissions and file ownership on a CIFS filesystem. My mount line is here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/338771/
<jsn> kisuku: deleted my configuration file of vlc and again restored it now it is working fine..can u tell me what thing i did wrong earlier due to which this mess happend
<kiwilatham> Prinler: A super quick fix (not longterm or full time is to install winscp (free) on windows.  It uses ssh port 22 to connect and do scp file copying over a gui.  Not as nice as samba but gets you there in the end.
<sacarlson> jaywalker: that's the wrong file to edit,  you want to change /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<boxbeatsy> any hypotheses? :\
<TheMusicGuy> Everything on the share is owned by "root", but its supposed to be owned by "brad"
<jaywalker> kk, got it
<noGoodNicks> this is a support channel, right?
<Prinler> well i installed samba but im no pro... Think you can run me threw some things?
<kisuke> ok regresh my memory, does ubuntu desktop come with a sshd by default?
<TheMusicGuy> kisuke: I don't think so
<juk> kisuke: no
<kisuke> TheMusicGuy: juk thanks
<jsn> kisuke: do u know?
<kiwilatham> Prinler: which way do you wish to sync?
<noGoodNicks> for some reason my audio has decided to flake out on me. PulseAudio skips about randomly when the CPU load is high, which seems to happen when phy0 spikes. It has never done this before today...
<kisuke> jsn: nope sorry
<kiwilatham> dont all distros come with sshd by default?
<noGoodNicks> is there a way to get pulseAudio to stop skipping, or alternatively stop phy0 from spiking as often as it does? :/
<jsn> kisuke: okay no worries
<Prinler> It doesnt matter... i attempted to mount a share.... now im trying samba.... I just installed and dunno if it needs config or something.
<Prinler> It doesnt seem to work
<petersteele111> #join python
<kiwilatham> petersteele111: try /join #python
<petersteele111> yeah i saw i missed it lol
<kiwilatham> Prinler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<noGoodNicks> anybody? :S
<jsn> can anybody tell me the plugin for mozilla for downloading streaming videos?
<grendal_prime> anyone ever user vsftp
<kiwilatham> grendal: yes
<libaofeng> everyone can use ubuntu ,doc,xls,ppt.now you do everything ,some soft can be made in china ,wo use linux system for working
<Prinler> kiwilatham, ok folowing it now...
<juk> jsn: streaming? why would you need just ctr+s
<grendal_prime> it seems to be up working...i want to set it up so anonomouse uploads all go to /mnt/remotefiles
<wyldguy> how can i get access to /ect/apt in ubunto 7.10?
<vega-_> wyldguy: what do you mean "get access" ?
<vega-_> (although 7.10 is not supported anymore..)
<wyldguy> well my apt.list has # all through them i wanna get into there to remove them
<vega-_> sudo <insert-favourite-editori> /etc/apt/sources.list (there is no such file as apt.list)
<juk> !sudo | wyldguy
<ubottu> wyldguy: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<trollboy> some one recommend me a cheap ubuntu - friendly usb wifi dongle
<juk> !nano | wyldguy
<ubottu> wyldguy: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<TheMusicGuy> How can I get the correct file ownership/group for a Windows 7 share mounted as CIFS?
<kiwilatham> Prinler: have you done a sudo apt-get install smbfs smbclient?
<r3d2> hey you guys im getting permission denied on "sudo ls -l > list.txt
<r3d2> "
<Prinler> no but i did so sudo apt-get install smbfs
<r3d2> whats going on
<vega-_> wyldguy: there's also a graphical utility for editing source repositories, software manager/sources or something like that if you don't know how to use command line
<kiwilatham> Prinler: then try: smbclient -L ip.addr.of.win7 -U%
<kiwilatham> ok - you have to install smbclient
<kiwilatham> not sure if smbfs will install smblcient as a dependancy.
<Prinler> i did install "sambA""
<jsn> juk: i want to download the video files which streams like in youtube..can u tell me any software or plugin for dowloading these videos from any site?
<kiwilatham> what happens when you try smbclient -L ip.addr.of.win7 -U%
<Prinler> i get erroras
<Prinler> it tells me about the OS
<zx> ni
<zx> Hi
<Prinler> but i get denied and no workgroup avail
<kiwilatham> grendal: vsftpd has configuration settings in /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf for declaring where anonymous uploads are pathed to.  You might have to enable the right ownership of files in the location you specify.
<r3d2> hey you guys im getting permission denied on "sudo ls -l > list.txt"
<vega-_> jsn: sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<wyldguy> ya cant avoid the term to do the editing to the /ect/apt sources list?
<kiwilatham> Prinler: have you confirmed that you are able to browse the share from another windows machine?
<jsn> vega: this is for only youtube ?
<Prinler> yea
<vega-_> jsn: yes
<r3d2> hey you guys im getting permission denied on "sudo ls -l > list.txt"
<Prinler> I share all my files
<vega-_> !repeat | r3d2
<ubottu> r3d2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kiwilatham> Prinler: Nice... :)
<jsn> vega: i want a software or plugin which can download from any of the sites
<Prinler> but i cant see them in my ubuntu
<vega-_> jsn: don't know if there exists such a thing..
<brverg> hi.. i have a problem with flash palyers
<maineac> Prinler: are your Ubuntu and Win7 machines in the same workgroup?
<kiwilatham> try smbclient hmm on mine if i issue smbclient -L //192.168.0.81
<pksadiq> !samba > Prinler
<ubottu> Prinler, please see my private message
<wyldguy> ok how bout this for a qustion...is there any linux distros current with the compiz-fusion out of box other then knoppix?
<brverg> hi.. i have a problem with flash palyers
<kiwilatham> wyldguy: Fedora 14.  using it now.
<libaofeng> change this os
<libaofeng> use ubuntu
<libaofeng> one by one use
<Chikokishi> Hello everyone
<KatronixSerf> Hi all, I was curious how do you make Gnome look like it does in this picture? http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/firefox4ubuntu-large_005.jpg
<kiwilatham> prinler: copy pasted this from : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473 "sudo smbmount //192.168.1.2/Music /home/dbott/music -o username=dbott,password=mysecretpassword,uid=1000,mask=000"
<Chikokishi> Im trying to get my sound to work and my chipset is "ICH9" under "intel"   but i cant find it on the chipset list from Alas or whatever.  Am i screwed?
<TheMusicGuy> Are mount.smbs and mount.cifs the same?
<libaofeng> how to use *.bin
<kiwilatham> KatronixServ: try http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/8-power-docks-for-your-linux-machine/
<KatronixSerf> kiwilatham, thanks
<libaofeng> who can tell me ?
<pksadiq> libaofeng: if it's executable you can do ./<filename>
<kiwilatham> I think mount.cifs replaces mount.smbfs
<Diverdude> how do i execute a ash-script on startup?
<kiwilatham> libaofeng: if ./<filename> does not work, try first chmod +x <filename> then ./<filename>
<TheMusicGuy> kiwilatham: so mount.cifs uses the same command structure as mount.smbfs and supports the same options, etc.?
<gaelfx> so I just updated to 10.10 from 10.04 because when I used the liveUSB, my DVD actually worked, and now that I've finished and fully installed my DVD player is broken again, is there anything I can do to diagnose the problem, if not solve it?
<kiwilatham> there are various methods of executing scripts on startup.  When would you like to execute the file? During boot, or when you log in.
<kiwilatham> TheMusicGuy: I use mount.cifs with the -o switches to specify username and password at work to mount Windows2003 shares from inside redhat linux.  I am sure ubuntu is the same.
<kiwilatham> man mount.cifs
<MACEDON> hi
<kiwilatham> I love man commands.  Ever tried a man date? or worse... A man mount?
<MACEDON> dalltonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<ucenik21> daco peder
<MACEDON> pederrrrrrrrrrrrr
<MACEDON> kosovar
<Jordan_U> MACEDON: Please stop.
<makedonac> ajde
<makedonac> ok
<makedonac> im stop
<ohzie> Hey guys. I have an issue with bind, and the #bind channel is kinda quiet this late, so I thought I'd throw it out here and see if anyone had any ideas. =) When I start my bind server it errors out saying it can't open "rndc.key" "Permission denied" This is weird because the dhcpd user owns that file. I still get the error when I make it a+rwx. What could possibly cause a world-read/write/executable file to deny permission to a deamon to open it?
<ohzie> Sorry, that's a large bit of text but it's a strange problem that baffling me.
<TheMusicGuy> kiwilatham: it seems that mount.smbfs is an alias for mount.cifs (same with man mount.smbfs)
<kiwilatham> TheMusicGuy: yeah.  I guessed so.  On my system mount.smbfs does not exist. But then I use a different distro.
<Prinler> Couldn't chdir to /home/steve/music: No such file or directory
<TheMusicGuy> kiwilatham: I was just wondering because I'm having some issues with file ownership and I thought it might be because I was using the wrong filesystem.
<Prinler> kiwilatham, Couldn't chdir to /home/steve/music: No such file or directory
<kiwilatham> Prinler: does /home/steve/music exist on your system?
<Prinler> yes
<Prinler> sudo smbmount \\steve-pc\mp3 /home/steve/Music -o username=steve, password=MYPASSWORD, uid=1000, mask=000
<Prinler> is the username and password the username and pass from the windows machine?
<kiwilatham> ok remove the space after the comma.  use forward slashes for //steve-pc/mp3
<llutz_> Prinler: Music or music? it's case sensitive
<Prinler> i tried both
<TheMusicGuy> kiwilatham: also there isn't a "cifs.conf" in any of the man pages, only "smb.conf". It seems...inconsistent.
<kiwilatham> and yes - ensure case sensitivy is correct and that you have the username and password correct for the fileshare permissions on the windows machine.
<brverg> i have a problem with my flash player
<kiwilatham> right. samba still uses smb.conf.  The commands I suggested use cifs which is a filesystem type that mount will apply when mounting the share.  Once we confirm this works we can start looking at configuring samba.
<brverg> my browser crashes when i have more than two tabs for youtube
<brverg> my system is updated but still the adobe flash player crashes..pls help
<kiwilatham> TheMusicGuy: file ownership and filesystem would be a new one for me.  Have you checked everything else?  IE: chown and chmod?  Does ubuntu have SELINUX or an equivalent that is getting in your way?
<Prinler> mount.cifs: bad UNC (\steve-pcmp3)
<Prinler> how do i undo the mount?
<Prinler> so i can retry?
<gaelfx> My DVD drive worked in the LiveUSB, but after install, whenever I insert a DVD (or any CD) the entire UI hangs for long periods, only responding to mouse movement but not mouse clicks, how can I fix this?
<kiwilatham> sudo umount /mnt/steve/Music
<brverg> am i in the wrong channel? nobody seems to help regarding flash players
<ohzie> brverg: Can you restate your question? I'm sorry, I've been flitting in and out.
<gaelfx> brverg: which player/browser are you using?
<brverg> cpould you at least redirect me to the proper channel?
<ohzie> Someone here may be able to help you
<ohzie> the best practice is t re-ask your question every 20-30 minutes or so. :P
<ohzie> to*
<llutz_> !patience | brverg
<ubottu> brverg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<brverg> <gaelfx> thank you
<ohzie> !bing
<ubottu> ban
<ohzie> err sorry
<ohzie> !bind
<TheMusicGuy> kiwilatham: I can mount the filesystem without any problem, but everything is owned by root and it should be owned by another user. Attempting to chown/chgrp does nothing
<ohzie> That's what I wanted
<CalvinMcGee> hi there, fellow Ubuntuers. I installed Ubuntu on my netbook and having some probs with the battery indicator. It shows how many percent that's left, but It just says (calculating...) on how much time there is left.
<brverg> <ohzie> i use mozilla firefox with adobe flash player installed
<ohzie> Oh, it doesn't know anything about bind. :(
<TheMusicGuy> kiwilatham: same with chmod
<ohzie> CalvinMcGee: the best resource I've found with things that are laptop-specific(as this issue probably is) is linux-laptop.com
<kiwilatham> TheMusicGuy: are you mounting a FAT32 or NTFS filesystem?
<llutz_> TheMusicGuy: smbf/cifs is not a unix-fs, so you cannot use chmod/chown. you have to use mount-options
<almoxarife> CalvinMcGee: that's the correct behavior, changes made to it
<ohzie> CalvinMcGee: there are forums dedicated to makes/models of netbooks, and most problems I've had, someone else has bhad and posted about
<TheMusicGuy> kiwilatham: ntfs
<ohzie> and some of them have solutions.
<Prinler> kiwilatham, umount: /mnt/steve/Music: not found
<gaelfx> brverg: well, I haven't done anything yet, but if you give me some more info, I might be able to
<Prinler> nothing in the /mtn folder
<ohzie> CalvinMcGee: although it's likely that almoxarife knows more about this than I do, as he certainly seems more confident than I feel about my "check this out and hope it helps" answer. lol. =P
<CalvinMcGee> almoxarife: So, I cannot see how much time there is left?
<brverg> <gaelfx> the flash palyer in my firefox crashes every time i open more than two tabs of youtube
<TheMusicGuy> llutz: I understand that cifs/samba is supposed to be able to "translate" permissions between operating systems when it is configured properly
<TheMusicGuy> llutz: er, not operating systems...you know what I mean.
<almoxarife> CalvinMcGee: you can if you click on it, should open up to info
<llutz_> TheMusicGuy: and thats done with mount-options or when using samba, in smb.conf.
<brverg> <gaelfx> i regularly update the system but it still crashes
<CalvinMcGee> almoxarife: It says "time to empty: o seconds"
<llutz_> TheMusicGuy: check "man mount.cifs" for uid/gid
<TheMusicGuy> llutz: no, that's not what I'm talking about...
<brverg>  <gaelfx> but everything is fine if i don't do tab browsing for youtube.. i mean viewing one video at a time is no problem.. +
<gaelfx> brverg: are you using adobe's player?
<Prinler> *pulls hair out*
<Prinler> blasted google
<kiwilatham> ahaaa. I am not sure you are able to mount easily using mount-options when mounting an nfts drive.  I have just read: FILE AND DIRECTORY OWNERSHIP AND PERMISSIONS in man mount.cifs
<almoxarife> CalvinMcGee: I get the same numbers, and mine is fully charged
<gaelfx> brverg: also are you using 10.10 or 10.04 (Ubuntu)?
<Prinler> boooo
<llutz_> TheMusicGuy: "<TheMusicGuy> kiwilatham: I can mount the filesystem without any problem, but everything is owned by root and it should be owned by another user. Attempting to chown/chgrp does nothing"    this is what _i_ am talking about
<CalvinMcGee> almoxarife: well, mine is 37%
<brverg> <gaelfx> yes i'm using adobe's palyer
<TheMusicGuy> llutz: When mounting a share from a host that uses the "UNIX extensions," the client (Ubuntu in this case) should be able to determine the owner and permissions on a per-file basis...I thought.
<brverg> <gaelfx> ubuntu 10.10
<almoxarife> CalvinMcGee: the nifty batt indicator when you hover over the batt is gone, why?? no idea
<LinSteveH> I need some help troubleshooting a NFS problem.  I have a NAS running NFS.  and I believe that it is running properly, because  I see it both on the server (exportfs looks right) and the client (showmount shows the same info).  I have a mountpoint on the client, with root as owner/group.   Am I overlooking something??
<LinSteveH> ubuntu==10.10
<kiwilatham> that depends on whether or not the client negotiates UNIX extensions. The MusicGuy, Is this a USB disk or somwthing.
<CalvinMcGee> almoxarife: but on my other laptop, it works fine
<Prinler> kiwilatham, lemme try a ftp server.... if that dont work? $&^%#^&#$ im gonna buy a fing thumb drive
<Prinler> walk it over
<almoxarife> CalvinMcGee: 10.4 ?
<almoxarife> or 10.10?
<TheMusicGuy> kiwilatham: no...its a partition on the internal HD that is being accessed over the network.
<bigbang> how to install bery on ubuntu 10.10
<CalvinMcGee> almoxarife: 10.10 on both
<almoxarife> CalvinMcGee: 10.4 worked fine on mine
<kiwilatham> ok.  try mounting using mount.cifs and adding the uid=xxx,gid=xxx options
<kiwilatham> these are the uid and gid from /etc/passwd and /etc/group files
<CalvinMcGee> almoxarife: crap...
<Thrawn> Hi, i need help with setting up an ad-hoc network between a windows 7 and an ubuntu machine
<Prinler> kiwilatham, over my head. Like i said im just dipping toes into this. havent got that far to know 100% what your talking about
<kiwilatham> Prinler: Thrawn: Save yourselves both a huge headach and just insstall WinSCP on your windows machine and browse to the Ubuntu machine.
<Thrawn> cool i got that app alrdy
<gaelfx> brverg: the version of Firefox you're using is the one provided or are you using a different version?
<TheMusicGuy> kiwilatham: according to the man pages, won't that force _everything_ in the share to have the same uid/gid? (That's not what I want)
<zhu> who
<brverg> <gaelfx> it's the one provided
<almoxarife> CalvinMcGee: and then a ppa came to save the day, maybe, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/battery-status-ppa-finally-updated-with.html
<Thrawn> kiwilatham: im complete networking noob :( got a link to a tutorial @ settings in WinSCP to get windows->ubuntu filesharing working?
<kiwilatham> TheMusicGuy: Look, I dont really know.  It would appear that your client does not support Unix extentions.  If you dont specify the UID / GID then the file permissions will be those of the user that executed mount.  Is there a way to configure mount to be executed by a non root user?
<bigbang> how to install beryl on ubuntu10.10
<CalvinMcGee> almoxarife: Yay!
<llutz_> kiwilatham: add it to fstab with "users" option
<gaelfx> brverg: ok, one more question, 32 or 64-bit?
<Prinler> kiwilatham, Installed winscp gonna take a quick look see if i can figure it out
<TheMusicGuy> kiwilatham: My server is WIndows 7 Pro. My client is Ubuntu. I don't know what Win 7 supports. I thought it supported the Unix extensions, maybe it doesn't.
<brverg>  <gaelfx> 32bit
<kiwilatham> Prinler: Excellent.  It's handy for a quick file transfer here and there.  Really good for ad-hoc stuff.
<Prinler> Its open asking me for info... privatekeyfile?
<Prinler> protocol?
<kiwilatham> TheMusicGuy: Maybe you should just give it a go huh?  Try the fstab users option on the mount.  That should allow you to mount the thing as a normal user.  Alternatively try it with the commandline and see if it works.
<llutz_> Prinler: winscp needs openssh-server running on ubuntu
<Prinler> oh god
<Starminn> !compiz | bigbang
<ubottu> bigbang: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<kiwilatham> llutz_ thanks dude.   I gotta go. ITs been cool - thanks for letting me hang out here.  I might pop in later.
<Thrawn> lol @ prinler
<llutz_> Prinler: just "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<Prinler> more to install haha
<kiwilatham> quit
<Starminn> !beryl | bigbang
<ubottu> bigbang: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<brverg>  <gaelfx> 32bit
<llutz_> Prinler: if you haven't set up keys just use username/password to authenticate in winscp
<Thrawn> what do i type as host name in winSCP
<llutz_> Thrawn: linux-machines name or ip
<Thrawn> llutz_: where do i find that?
<Thrawn> (in ubuntu)
<llutz_> Thrawn: "hostname" "ifconfig"
<TheMusicGuy> kiwilatham: Listen. Setting the uid, gid, and users options does indeed do exactly what you say it should do. I already tried it. However, that isn't the issue here. I can't just mount everything in the share with the same uid/gid and file permissions; that doesn't work for what I'm ultimately trying to do. I need separate ownership and permission bits for each file.
<Prinler> ok trusting
<Prinler> YAY! I see stuffs!
<Thrawn> how ?
<Prinler> i love when it works
<Thrawn> Prinler: what did you type in winscp?
<brverg> <gaelfx> FYI, 512 ram and ti was ok with previous OS
<Prinler> ip un/pass?
<Prinler> after i installed the ssh
<Prinler> it logged in fine
<Prinler> moving over some mp3's now
<Thrawn> i installed ssh and entered that but nothing :(
<Thrawn> maybe i got the wrong ip; where did you get yours from#
<Prinler> See, im trying to configure a media server to play with... i love Tversity... its amazing for my Iphone
<Prinler> ifconfig eth0
<Thrawn> ifconfig gives me eth0 lo and wlan0
<Prinler> well are you wifi? or wired?
<Thrawn> wifi
<Prinler> then do ifconfig wlan0
<Radar> What's the site that I can see the packages and versions that are available for a specific Ubuntu version?
<Radar> Something like dpkg-list.com or... I dunno. It has a brown header / background
<Prinler> windowsupdate.com
<Prinler> :p joking sorry bad
<Prinler> *smacks his hand*
<Thrawn> i get connection refused :(
<Prinler> ummm do you have ssh?
<llutz_> Thrawn: do you have openssh-server running?
<Thrawn> hm
<Thrawn> installed but duno if running lol
<Prinler> "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<Thrawn> yea did that
<Prinler> ok
<Thrawn> does it run automatically?
<llutz_> Thrawn: sudo netstat -tulpen|grep sshd
<Prinler> did you type the proper username and password?
<Ambient> hey all can anyone help me here: i've got a usb mouse and have been using it on the usb port but now to free up usbs i want to use it on the ps/2 port i have the adapter but it dosent want to work i've been reading blogs but i cant figureout how to configure it. any ideas?
<gaelfx> brverg: I can't find anything pointing to the problem, sorry!
<brverg> <gaelfx> ok... thanks anyway
<kisuke> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Thrawn> sudo netstat -tulpen|grep sshd
<gaelfx> I'm having a DVD drive issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10459971#post10459971 It works when I use it on the LiveUSB, but not after install, can someone help me find what's going wrong?
<pinnacle> hey guys how to i restore my ubuntu desktop panels to default settings
<pinnacle> I had delted a panel
<pinnacle> by mistake
<llutz_> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<llutz_> Thrawn: any output?
<Thrawn> no
<Thrawn> just "accepted"
<Thrawn> so i guess it works; but still get connection refused in winSCP
<pinnacle> 6q6
<pinnacle> yay
<pinnacle> it fixed my panels
<pinnacle> :D
<FloodBot3> pinnacle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> Thrawn: if that command gives no output, sshd is not running
<Thrawn> llotz_: how should my ubuntu machine's ip look like? its 10.0.0.4 looks odd for me
<pinnacle> what are the best games for ubuntu?
<pinnacle> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Thrawn> oh
<pinnacle> !bestgames
<pinnacle> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<tvw> After the update to 10.04 the visual effects of my desktop are set to 'none' and I need to change them, each time, when I log in. How do I make them permanent?
<pinnacle> !dock
<pinnacle> !docky
<pinnacle> !sex
<llutz_> Thrawn: ip depend on your routers/dhcp-servers settting. 10.0.0.4 might be possible, also 192.168.x.y
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<pinnacle> lol
<pinnacle> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<llutz_> pinnacle: stop abusing the bot please
<pinnacle> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Prinler> kiwi is gone?
<monk> bot abuse is bad mkay
<pinnacle> im seeing what the bot knows
<pinnacle> mind your own business
<Thrawn> llutz_: damn, scrolled up in terminal found out that install ssh-server failed -.- that explains it
<llutz_> pinnacle: stop please,  query the bot
<pinnacle> whats query
<Prinler> msg
<llutz_>  /msg ubottu
<pinnacle> ah ok
<Diverdude> if i write grep main in a folder it will search all files in the folder for the word maiin right?
<pinnacle> private message
<pinnacle> good idea
<pinnacle> that sounds better
<FloodBot3> pinnacle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> pinnacle:  /msg ubottu bot
<pinnacle> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<llutz_> drop it
<Ambient> stupid computer
<libaofeng> why
<Ambient> sorry has anyone got a solution to my mouse problem?
<pinnacle> !mouse
<Sparsh> Can someone help me with some ipconntrack / connections through firewall issues
<Sparsh> http://monitor.wingify.com/munin/visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/lb1.visualwebsiteoptimizer.com.html#Network
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Sparsh>  the server only has nginx reverse proxy and does around 500req/second. The keep-alive is 0, but still i dont think the server is configured correctly,
<Prinler> Anyone know of a tversity alternative?
<Sparsh> Can someone help me with some ipconntrack / connections through firewall issues
<Sparsh> http://monitor.wingify.com/munin/visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/lb1.visualwebsiteoptimizer.com.html#Network
<Sparsh> the server only has nginx reverse proxy and does around 500req/second. The keep-alive is 0, but still i dont think the server is configured correctly,
<TheMusicGuy> Sparsh: we heard you the first time
<Starminn> pinnacle: ubottu's gonna start crying if you don't stop making her speak in public. She's shy. ;)
<pinnacle> lol
<TheMusicGuy> and then her daddy will come get you. if you know what I mean.
<Starminn> (I think it's a she, anyway.)
<Sparsh> TheMusicGuy: apologies, this room is very full and i am here for the first time, I am struggling with my issue, but apologies i shoudl have copied same thing twice
<DJones> pinnacle: Have a look at this, its an old post on the ubuntu forums, but seems to make a few suggestions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522895
<pinnacle> TVersity?
<pinnacle> wahts that?
<Prinler> the best freaking media server program ever :p
<Prinler> windows only
<Prinler> it can transcode any media into a format for almost any device in realtime on the fly
<K|nG> Prinler: Linux ROCK :D and it`s best :D
<Prinler> so lets say you got huge blueray movies on your pc...
<DJones> pinnacle: Sorry, that link was for Prinler http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522895
<Prinler> and your at work... and you wanna watch it on your iphone
<TheMusicGuy> Sparsh: its ok. its just that it generally takes a minute or two before you can get any help with a really specific issue, so posting within the same 30-45 seconds will not help you much...
<Prinler> it converts it into a iphone friendly format on the fly :p
<pinnacle> ?
<gaelfx> My DVD drive works in the live USB, but it doesn't after I install: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10459971#post10459971 Can anyone help?
<Thrawn> many thanks llutz_ stuff works now :D
<Skater> I recently installed 10.10 and am a newbie. It's asking me for root access but I was never asked to set this up during the install. Can anyone tell me how to do this?
<pinnacle> !rootaccess
<pinnacle> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ambient> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<DJones> Skater: The password for your admin/root permissions will be your own user password
<llutz_> !botabuse > pinnacle
<ubottu> pinnacle, please see my private message
<Skater> Thank you
<Ambient> okay anther quick question how do i know what device is what when i'm trying to get this ps2 mouse to work
<pinnacle> !botabuse > llutz
<ubottu> llutz, please see my private message
<memoryleak> lol
<llutz_> pinnacle: drop it
<memoryleak> wondering what the private message is
<kisuke> any one know about getting a WUSB11v3 working on 10.10?
<DJones> Skater: Ubuntu doesn't have a password set for the "root" user by default, instead, the first user creater is added to the sudo group which gives access to any admin permissions needed, so any time you're asked to authenticate/or for a sudo password, just use your own password
<TheMusicGuy> memoryleak: If you really want to know then /msg ubottu !botabuse > memoryleak
<TheMusicGuy> :)
<kisuke> TheMusicGuy: if you /msg ubottu you dont need the > nick
<pinnacle> !msg
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Skater> Thank you
<Ambient> what dose mapper do now
<Ambient> will that help me determine what dev is for my mouse
<TheMusicGuy> kisuke: thank you. I've been experimenting with ubottu (the *ahem* correct way) but I still don't understand it completely.
<memoryleak> TheMusicGuy
<memoryleak> damn, no secrets  :(
<libaofeng> you can go to the menu of sys , sent  in recovery os,and  change the passwd of root
<libaofeng> and you can use shell ,su root
<TheMusicGuy> For some reason I was thinking that if you used the > nick you would get a different message than normal.
<kisuke> !ubottu > TheMusicGuy
<libaofeng> and write passwd
<ubottu> TheMusicGuy, please see my private message
<llutz_> libaofeng: please don't recommend setting a root-password here. its not supported, sudo does fine
<libaofeng> i away use root to ubuntu
<llutz_> libaofeng: its your choice
<libaofeng> thanks
<Jordan_U> pinnacle: Please investigate ubottu eith in private messages or in #ubuntu-bots. This is your last warning.
<libaofeng> i can be careful
<llutz_> libaofeng: i just ask you not to recommend it to others here
<pinnacle> Jordan. Suck my dick.
<TheMusicGuy> libaofeng:  You don't really need root password on ubuntu. If you're worried about security, make an "admin" user with sudo privelages and then use another user that does NOT have sudo powers for your daily tasks.
<TheMusicGuy> libaofeng: then, give "admin" a password instead of root.
<kisuke> TheMusicGuy: you got that one?
<Prinler> Ok, what else is there to play with on my ubuntu box? media server, security dvr.....
<TheMusicGuy> kisuke: eh?
<kisuke> Prinler: file/print server, MCPC
<nuhair> terima kasih semua
<libaofeng> good idea
<kisuke> TheMusicGuy: the one where ubottu's factoids are locater
<kisuke> located*
<TheMusicGuy> kisuke: ....eh?
<llutz_> kisuke: /msg ubottu bot
<Prinler> mcpc?
<kisuke> llutz_: what about it?
<kisuke> Prinler: media center PC
<Prinler> whats that
<TheMusicGuy> kisuke: If you're asking about the ubottu info you directed to me earlier, then yes, I got it.
<kisuke> TheMusicGuy: that was it
<kisuke> Prinler: pretty much it hold all you videos/music/whatever, uses your TV as a screen and plays said media
<Prinler> hmmmm
<Prinler> interesting
<kisuke> Prinler: im about to be using one, but this wireless adapter is being a royal bi... shonen
<Prinler> it can play hdmi?
<kisuke> Prinler: if you have a video card that can out put to it
<TheMusicGuy> Intersting factoid...All recent WIndows systems have a hidden user called "Administrator" that functions a lot like root does on Linux. You can't log into this account normally, and usually don't need to, just like root on Ubuntu.
<TheMusicGuy> But that reminds me...don't you need a root password to log into recovery mode on Ubuntu?
<satya> my client could not connect to the web server
<Prinler> kisuke, http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=188-02N09-00A00-CO-R&cat=VCD
<satya> clients connected web server via wireless router
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: no
<kisuke> Prinler: then yes
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: we don't need the interesting factoids in this channel either, it's ubuntu support channel only
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: um...sorry. but it wasn't, like, completely off topic. I said it because of libaofeng's question.
<gaelfx> what command will list sata devices?
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: it's not needed, but no problem
<Prinler> what better supported nvidia or ati
<sacarlson> gaelfx: I think sudo lshw gives a list of them also maybe sudo fdisk -l
<llutz_> intel :)
<kisuke> FUUUUUUUUU! ok, any one know of a linksys WUSB11v3 driver that supports wpa? or can some one walk me through ndiswrapper?
<Prinler> well intel doesnt make pci-e video cards :p
<satya> <ikonia> my clients could not ping with hostname but it ping with ip
<ikonia> satya: ok ?
<Prinler> wusb11
<Prinler> HAHAHAHAHA
<Prinler> wow!
<FloodBot3> Prinler: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dotblank> ubottu,
<kisuke> Prinler: i think its about even now
<llutz_> Prinler: unfortunately not :( from what i'm reading here, nvidia causing less trouble
<ikonia> Prinler: ?
<Prinler> ok
<kisuke> Prinler: ans it waht i have on hand, im hopping to get a decent wifi card this next week
<ikonia> satya: if you are having a problem, it looks like your DNS setup is not working
<TheMusicGuy> ok. serious question now: How can I tigger a script to run as soon as I've established a LAN connection?
<gaelfx> sacarlson: no, neither of those shows me what I want. I'm trying to figure out some info about my DVD drive
<llutz_> TheMusicGuy: /etc/network/if-up.d
<ikonia> llutz_: slick trick
<llutz_> not sure if it works with nm ...
<ikonia> llutz_: it won't, but it's still a great trick, I've noted it down
<llutz_> noticed "reason 3421 not to use nm"
<kisuke> ugh that is a keyboard-full
<arvind_khadri> !find easy_install
<ubottu> File easy_install found in libchef-ruby1.8, python-distribute-doc, python-setuptools, python-zc.buildout, python3-setuptools
<Jordan_U> TheMusicGuy: llutz_: http://magazine.redhat.com/2008/07/22/networkmanager-secret-weapon-for-the-linux-road-warrior/
<Ambient> i cant find the xorg.conf file
<Prinler> watching "social network"  wow skillz
<Ambient> it's not in the X11 folder
<llutz_> Jordan_U: thanks, but ifupdown is much easier and well known :)
<TheMusicGuy> the problem is that I'm trying to mount a network share at boot, but the NIC isn't ready until after logging into X, so the mount always fails.
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: don't use network manager and the network card will come up at boot before the login
<llutz_> TheMusicGuy: coonfigure /etc/network/interfaces
<Ambient> configure /etc/X11/x
<Ambient> oops
<Ambient> sorry
<luoluoluo> hi there, i have a problem.  I want to return to the page before login.  How can i do it?  I'm using AuthComponent for login
<ikonia> luoluoluo: loginto what ?
<ikonia> luoluoluo: login to what
<luoluoluo> for example, i want show page admin/icons/index, but i'm not login
<luoluoluo> the auth component will lead me to the login page
<luoluoluo> after entering login name and passwords
<luoluoluo> i want to automatically return to admin/icons/index
<kisuke> luoluoluo: on what? a webpage?
<ikonia> luoluoluo: ask in #httpd that's an apache issue
<gaelfx> man, my DVD drive is doing some weird stuff. It takes about 5 minutes for it to recognize a DVD and then it fails to mount it, I mount it manually and can play, but the system lags like mad. Anyone have any ideas what might be going wrong?
<kisuke> gaelfx: what kindof DVD drive?
<brontosaurusrex> how can i test postfix sending mail from cli?
<luoluoluo> can't I do this  just by using stuff like loginRedirection?
<ikonia> brontosaurusrex: mail user@host.com
<ikonia> luoluoluo: ask in #httpd it's an apache module issue
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: the NIC is a different device depending on whether the system is booted inside a virtual machine or on the physical hardware. If its on the physical hardware, the NIC is weird wifi USB adapter that needed special configuration to work. If the system is booted in the VM, its an emulated ethernet adapter.
<Ambient> yeah i'm over this now is there any other way i can do this ps/2 mouse deal or is linux just incapable
<TheMusicGuy> (which is bridged to the real USB NIC)
<gordonjcp> luoluoluo: loginRedirection in what?
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: then you have to accept the limitations, a simple option would be to do the mount command in your login profile after a "sleep 120" command
<gordonjcp> luoluoluo: you're asking in the wrong place, but someone can probably tell you a better place to ask with a bit more information
<brontosaurusrex> ikonia: and error log will be.. ?
<llutz_> brontosaurusrex: /var/log/mail.err
<gaelfx> kisuke: Pioneer, if that's what you mean
<ikonia> brontosaurusrex: the postfix error log, the mail log and the screen
<jatt> how do I add a volume control to the panel
<kisuke> gaelfx: try loading a DVD then run "dmesg | tail" from a terminal
<brontosaurusrex> hmm, no errors, just mail didnt get where it shoudl
<gaelfx> kisuke: kk, hang on
<ikonia> brontosaurusrex: has it left the mail queue
<ikonia> brontosaurusrex: do you see it being acceptabed in the mail log
<gaelfx> it'll take at least 5 minutes before I can do that
<ikonia> Darwin4Ever: do you see it being sent in the postfix log ?
<kisuke> gaelfx: when you do finish that use a pastebin.
<brontosaurusrex> ikonia: left the quote, let me check the mail log
<kisuke> !PB > gaelfx
<ubottu> gaelfx, please see my private message
<kisuke> gaelfx: no problem
<gaelfx> no worries, I know about pb ;)
<brontosaurusrex> uf, what would be the correct logs?
<ikonia> brontosaurusrex: you said you'd checked the logs
<gaelfx> kisuke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567248/
<brontosaurusrex> ok, got connection timed out from smtp server
<ikonia> there we go then
<chandima> hi
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: How about this: Since the network share comes from the host operating system, it won't be available when running through physical hardware anyway. (In this case the same files are available on an actual hard drive partition) That being the case, I don't need to mount any shares when in physical mode...so can I optionally turn NM off when in the VM?
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: not really no
<jatt> how do I add a volume control applet to the panel
<kisuke> gaelfx: run "dmsg > ~/dmesg.txt" and pastebin it please, that raised more questions than it answered
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<kisuke> robertzaccour: hey
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: btw I can detect whether or not the system is in a VM at boot by using imvirt
<luoluoluo> sorry, entered wrong channel....
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: doesn't matter
<robertzaccour> anyone know which laptops would be best for running Linux?
<Starminn> jatt: right-click on the panel->Add to Panel...->Indicator Applet
<ikonia> robertzaccour: look on the Linux supported lists, they are the best ones
<Skater> I am pulling teeth to figure this out. I now have the latest drivers for my GTX 295 cards but still can't get the HDMI working. I have gone so far as to restart the install of 10.10 to confirm that HDMI is working because I see commands on the HDMI Screen. Does anyone have any idea how I can get HDMI to work when I start ubuntu as now it only works with DVI :(
<robertzaccour> I think I'm gonna put Win 7 back on this thing and be more selective with my next purchase
<jatt> Starminn: thanks that worked
<Starminn> jatt: Not a problem. :)
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: there isn't a script I can modify to conditionally start NM?
<kisuke> robertzaccour: dell is usually decent, what you looking to do?
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: no
<jatt> robertzaccour: hp laptops are a pain on the neck
<robertzaccour> ikonia, preinstalled Linux laptops a safe bet? like system 76 and things like that?
<Starminn> jatt: Agreed. HP in general has it out for Ubuntu.
<ikonia> robertzaccour: that's a safe bet yes, but also there are non-preinstalled laptops that are supported
<robertzaccour> kisuke, being able to record a screencast without turning compiz off
<jatt> robertzaccour: dell had linux preinstalled some time ago I bought one of them and worked fine, I think they don't do it anymore
<ikonia> Starminn: that's nonsense, please don't talk nosense in here
<robertzaccour> basic compis for running docky. can't even run basic compiz with a screencast. i can but it won't record right
<kisuke> robertzaccour: thats more relatedto who made your GFX card then who put the PC together
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: I'm sorry but can you please provide a little more information than just "no, you can't?" Is there page that can explain why it isn't possible, for example?
<sathis> i face a problem in Ubuntu LTSP server
<Starminn> ikonia: I concede, it wasn't a factual piece of information -- I've just had bad experience with incompatibilities with them. HP I'm sure has nothing against any Linux distro, really. I withdraw my previous statement. :)
<sathis> i have made this for OUTBOUND callcenter
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: it's not possible beacuse network manager/not-network manager isn't enabled/disabled in a config file so it's awkward to manaipulate
<ikonia> manipulate even
<sathis> but the voice quality and voice break are @ high level
<robertzaccour> jatt, I usually hear good things about hp and linux compatibility
<robertzaccour> got an emachines 3527-2537 right now
<Prinler> what program do you use to make a media server computer?
<sathis> and now i get another error called failed to connect NBD server
<ikonia> Prinler: there are many options available to you, it depends on a lot of things
<ikonia> Prinler: what research have you done so far?
<llutz_> Prinler: xbmc, mythtv, lots more on google
<sathis> any help of ubuntu ltsp
<Prinler> none
<Prinler> :)
<sathis> uff
<robertzaccour> I wish there was a website with select systems that confirmed no graphics issues
<gaelfx> kisuke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567250/
<Prinler> looking at video cards and cables online :0
<jatt> robertzaccour: the laptop I'm using right now is an hp laptop (the company provided it to me), you can run ubuntu on it, however I had very bad experiences with other hp models, so for me they are a neck in the pain to use with linux
<ikonia> Prinler: ok, a little research on the web will narrow it down a little, then we can help you with specific questions
<robertzaccour> i wonder which computer make is most linux reliable?
<robertzaccour> dell?
<sathis>  failed to connect NBD server  ?
<gaelfx> kisuke: if you want me to trim that, I probably could
<ikonia> robertzaccour: I've told you, look at the compatible linux lists
<kisuke> gaelfx: thats what i was afraid of, either your DVD drive is loose or its dieing a slow painful death
<Prinler> Well i used xbmc...... I hack Xbox 1's and install it... Bad a$$! I also make them into full scale arcade machines :p
<robertzaccour> ikonia, link?
<ikonia> robertzaccour: this isn't really anything to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> !hcl > robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour, please see my private message
<ikonia> robertzaccour: www.google.com
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morgan__> noob question - I accidently assigned a default program to open drives with.. where do I go to change default programs?
<ikonia> !default > morgan__
<ubottu> morgan__, please see my private message
<gaelfx> kisuke: really? cause it had no problems in LiveUSB
<jatt> robertzaccour: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops?action=show&redirect=HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<kisuke> Prinler: im using that as the core of my HTPC lol
<jatt> www.google.com my god
<suigeneris> hello
<ikonia> jatt: ?
<kisuke> gaelfx: reading from the DVD drive?
<Prinler> HTpc?
<robertzaccour> jatt, thanks
<jatt> you are welcome
<suigeneris> how do I file a bug against googleearth?
<suigeneris> it crashes
<kisuke> Prinler: Home Theater PC, what i called a MCPC eariler.
<kisuke> suigeneris: talk to google
<Prinler> all these terms lol
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: Surely there must be a script that starts the necessary services/registers the necessary system hooks. Looking in /etc I see various scripts related to network-manager
<gaelfx> kisuke: correct
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: there isn't
<kisuke> gaelfx: thats weird...
<gaelfx> kisuke: that's exactly what I said when it happened
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: then how does it work?
<gaelfx> hang on, I'll try starting it up live again
<kisuke> gaelfx: i missed that then.
<memoryleak> Playing a video especially in full screen mode causes flickering - i tried some stuff like setting TexturedVideo in the X11 Options to off. But after the reboot the screen stayed black and i had to restore the x11 config. Any other ideas?
<morgan__> hmm - is there a list of default apps for mime types in ubuntu.. open with isnt helping
<ikonia> it's an application that is loaded as part of the desktop component, it's either loaded with network card configs, or without any (null) which in effect disables it
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: that implies that there's something somewhere that starts the service when the desktop starts. Perhaps a component of the X11 suite of startup scripts?
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: no, it's part of the desktop
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: if you don't believe me, go and do some research instead of asking if it's possible, I tell you it's not really possible and you arguing it is, despite asking if it is
<jatt> what is not possible?
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: I am.
<brontosaurusrex> wow, got postfix working with gmail smtp relay
<ikonia> jatt: dynamically enabling/disable nmapplet and then either populating/unpoppulating the interfaces file depenidng on location
<ikonia> and of course populating/unpopulating the networkmanager applets config stored within gnome
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: ok, nmapplet. that right there helps me.
<gaelfx> kisuke: ok, well, it takes about a minute for it to show up, but I didn't have any of the sluggishness during that minute
<TheMusicGuy> but in any case, I'm going to have to pick this up tomorrow. its late here.
<kisuke> wierd then it sounds like a bad driver, how long has this been going on?
<robertzaccour> I wish there was a list of computer models alphabetized by model make and number
<libaofeng> im upgrade my os
<ikonia> robertzaccour: this isn't an Ubuntu issue
<kisuke> gaelfx:  wierd then it sounds like a bad driver, how long has this been going on?
<robertzaccour> for good hardware support i mean
<ikonia> robertzaccour: this isn't an Ubuntu issue
<brontosaurusrex> thank ikonia, llutz
<brontosaurusrex> *thanks
<llutz_> TheMusicGuy: you could fiddle with 2 interface-files which were switched by a check-script, detecting if you're running vm or not...
<robertzaccour> ikonia, it is to me
<ikonia> robertzaccour: it's not to the channel
<zetheroo> so whats the point of swap?
<gaelfx> kisuke: ever since 10.04
<ikonia> llutz_: how would that disable/enable nmapplet outside of gnome ?
<gaelfx> kisuke: it's the reason I updated to 10.10, which I'm very nearly regretting at the moment
<kisuke> so it just started in 10.04? when you installed it? after an update? when?
<llutz_> ikonia: inside vm: interfaces-file with enabled eth0 would cause nm to ignore that interface
<llutz_> ikonia: just a thought
<ikonia> it wouldn't ignore it, it creates a conflict
<zetheroo> my system gets to using 90% of RAM and then just starts locking up with apps freezing etc ... and swap is at 5% capacity!? ... whats up with that?
<gaelfx> kisuke: ever since I installed the DVD drive actually (I didn't have it in my box initally)
<zetheroo> or is swap just for "looks"!? :P
<llutz_> ikonia: wait... if one configures i.e. eth0 in /e/n/interfaces it shows as "ignored" in nmapplet. doesn't it?
<gaelfx> zetheroo: swap is for inactive apps
<kisuke> gaelfx: open up the computer, and reseat the drive, if that does not work try a diffrent slot, your dmesg is telling me either the drive is bad or its gota bad conenction
<ikonia> llutz_: I've only ever seen it create conflicts, beyond what it says
<zetheroo> gaelfx: meaning? if they are inactive why bother having them in swap?
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: llutz: sorry, I'm going to have to pick this up tomorrow; I need to go now...
<gaelfx> kisuke: I'm starting to suspect it has something to do with my mobo
<gaelfx> !swap > zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo, please see my private message
<kisuke> zetheroo: swap is for incative apps that you are running but are are not fully active for what ever reason.
<llutz_> ikonia: i haven't tried that too, so it was  just an idea
<kisuke> gaelfx: like i said, try diffrent ports on the mobo
<ikonia> it's valid, but practically, I don't believe it works
<gaelfx> think like when you're using tabbed browsing and you're only looking at one or two tabs
<gaelfx> kisuke: I guess I'll have to give it a go
<zetheroo> kisuke: maybe they are inactive due to a system freezing up!? ... ha .. I just don't get why automatically there is this 5GB swap partition created and it's basically useless ...
<gaelfx> kisuke: it might be a good excuse to make a new box though :D
<gaelfx> zetheroo: how much physical ram do you have?
<satya> <ikonia> my clients could not ping with hostname but it ping with ip
<kisuke> zetheroo: more like they are running and not doing any thing so go to swap
<zetheroo> gaelfx: 2GB ... I know  .. I should have 4 or more ... but alas ...
<satya> <ikonia> clients connected webserver through wireless router
<gaelfx> zetheroo: and what kind of apps are you running when this happens?
<zetheroo> kisuke: I really cannot think of when that would occur
<gaelfx> 4GB usually isn't necessary unless you're doing a lot of things at once
<zamba> i want to access ip 192.168.0.1 on a remote site through a ssh tunnel.. how do i do that?
<kisuke> zetheroo: firefox when minimised has an option to do that
<zetheroo> gaelfx:  FF, Thunderbird, VirtualBox (running a VM with 512MB RAM usage), Skype ... that's about it
<satya> <zetheroo> my clients could not ping with hostname but it ping with ip
<satya> <zetheroo> clients connected webserver through wireless router
<rumpe1> zamba,  have you access to the internet-router of 192.168.0.1?
<zetheroo> satya: wonderful ... but why are you telling me? :)
<satya> <zetheroo> i configured apache2 and bind servers.
<rumpe1> zamba, you have to use the public ip of the net... not 192.168.0.1, which is a local one
<zetheroo> satya: yeah .. I don't really want to know ;)
<zamba> rumpe1: no, that's why i'm going through the internal machine
<zamba> rumpe1: i know this is possible with ssh
<zamba> rumpe1: and tunneling
<satya> <zetheroo> clients could not connect with the hostname, but connected with the ip
<zetheroo> satya: ok ... your just being bothersome now
<llutz_> zamba: google for reverse-ssh tunnel
<rumpe1> zamba, sure... tunnel to the host with the public ip or its forwarded port
<zamba> llutz_: thanks
<llutz_> zamba: thats what you need if you can connect TO a site, just make it reverse
<zamba> llutz_: hm..
<llutz_> can't
<zamba> llutz_: i think i have to rephrase my question
<LinSteveH> Has anyone else had NFS problems, when updating to Meerkat(10.10)?
<zamba> i have access to a computer that's inside a network, through a forwarded port 22.. that way i can connect to the public ip of the host which gets me on the inside (192.168.2.9).. now i want to access the web gui of the router, which is at 192.168.2.1, through this ssh tunnel.. is that possible?
<gaelfx> zamba: generally, SSH and GUI don't go together
<notroot> how do you forward to port 22
<zamba> notroot: DNAT
<zamba> gaelfx: err
<notroot> tnx
<zamba> gaelfx: this is a tunnel
<kisuke> gaelfx: x11 forwarding...
<gaelfx> notroot: you set up the router to forward all traffic on the port 22 to a specific IP address of a computer connected to a router
<rumpe1> zamba, has 192.168.2.9 Gnome or something? then use ssh -X  (or ssh -Y) and start webbrowser on .2.9 and enter router ip
<gaelfx> zamba: well, can't you open up a browser then and navigate to the IP?
<zamba> rumpe1: no xlibs
<zamba> rumpe1: so no
<llutz_> zamba: create a tunnel with ssh -D 7070 (socks-proxy) to your server and access it from a local browser configured to use socks5 port 7070 localhost
<xichen_> fuck off
<kisuke> !language > xichen_
<ubottu> xichen_, please see my private message
<gaelfx> an excellent opening line, but not particularly useful
<Prinler> Ok, myth TV.... whats an easy way to control it? with out a mouse?
<jacekowski> Prinler: supported tv remote + ir reciever
<kisuke> Prinler: xbmc
<Prinler> ok
<jatt> what is this floodbot stuff
<kisuke> ok i jsut screwed up, how can  ifind my mac address?
<notroot> yeah whats this floodbot
<Prinler> xbmc?
<jatt> yeah
<ohzie> Is anyone experienced with dhcpd? =)
<ohzie> !dhcpd
<ohzie> !dhcp3-server
<notroot> whats that
<notroot> dhcpd
<jatt> it runs automatically, why do you need to fiddle with it?
<ohzie> DHCP deamon, dhcp3-server
<ohzie> jatt: not the client, the server
<jatt> just run dhclient it will provide you with an ip address
<ohzie> jatt: not the client, the server
<jatt> yeah but why configure it? it runs fine out-of-the-box
<llutz_> !anyone | ohzie
<ubottu> ohzie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<notroot> how do you flushdns on linux
<ohzie> llutz_: Thank you
<robertzaccour> is there a list of computers that have been tested and guaranteed for Linux support, especially GPU?
<notroot> no
<Raphi974> Hi everyone
<jatt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<djamel> notroot flush dns : /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<jatt> !hello
<Raphi974> I juste made a new install of Ubuntu 10.10 on my new laptop (Asus G53) and I have no sound from the speakers. Headphones works. Any ideas ?
<ohzie> I'm having an issue with dhcp3-server where a client requests an ip address, that request is logged in syslog, dhcp3-server performs a "DHCPOFFER" to that machine, and the client just sits there. It seems to never recieve the offer. I'm not sure if this is a client issue or a server issue. Does anyone have any tips to get me started troubleshooting? The client can recieve an address via dhcp from other dhcp servers.
<llutz_> ohzie: can you tcpdump on client to check if offer reaches the client?
<Raphi974> ohzie, if the server is a bit far from the client, maybe the offer is lost
<ohzie> llutz_: windows client. :( I don't know how to tell.
<kisuke> ohzie: you have athird machine?
<Raphi974> ohzie, increase the wait time of the client
<AdvoWork> Hi there, the only way I can attach network files via firefox is going to /home/user/.gvfs/files on ip/location/location which works well. Can I make a shortcut to that somehow? I tried a launcher with custom location but that failed
<jatt> ohzie: from the dhclient man page: http://codepad.org/WTk5aJA6
<ohzie> jatt: I'm not talking about dclient, but thank you.
<ohzie> jatt: man dhc3-server
<ohzie> dhcp-server*
<ohzie> dhcp3-server**
<jatt> you said you didn't know it was the client or the server, dude
<ikonia> /l/last ohzie
<robertzaccour> is there a list of computers that have been tested and guaranteed for Linux support, especially GPU?
<ohzie> robertzaccour: It's different from computer to computer, but if you google the model number with "ubuntu" or "fedora" at the end of it, you can get a lot of personal reports from people trying that laptop.
<ohzie> robertzaccour: It's a good place to start.
<ikonia> robertzaccour: you have been told approx 5 times now, stop asking
<robertzaccour> ok thanks
<wlcasey> robertzaccour only GPU and wifi may cause trouble
<robertzaccour> ikonia, several people have came in over the last several minutes, and yes it is directly Ubuntu related
<jatt> and HP's fingerprints detectors
<wlcasey> robertzaccour googleize it
<biji> Checck phoronix.com for gpu news
<jatt> damn hp
<Raphi974> _Q_ : Sound OK from headphone. No sound from speakers ! Any ideas ?
<ikonia> robertzaccour: no it's not, you've been given the hardware compatability list, you've been told what to check, stop asking
<jatt> chill out dude
<wlcasey> yes and HP's fingerprints detectors
<robertzaccour> yes, please chill
<ikonia> jatt: no, asking the same question over and over again, when you have been given the answer multiple times is unacceptable
<jatt> ignore the guy
<jatt> if it gets on your nerves
<biji> Raphi974 create new user and try to play some music using that useer
<Raphi974> biji, ok, i'll try
<gaelfx> what command configures the sensors applet so it actually gets all the sensors?
<DilbeRt> hey
<S2Do> What is the default dektop font in maverik?
<ohzie> Okay, multiple clients now that the dhcp server won't hand addresses to.
<Djlbert> does anyone know a irc client that can connect to multiple servers at once, that has a good management system for multiple servers?
<ohzie> Djlbert: irssi
<greppy> Djlbert: weechat-curses or irssi
<ohzie> !irssi > Djlbert
<ubottu> Djlbert, please see my private message
<Djlbert> for linux rifht
<ohzie> Djlbert: Definitely
<greppy> yes
<S2Do> I've got ubuntu studio and I'd like to have ubuntu's desktop font. Can anybod shed some light?
<jatt> Djlbert: erc
<gjhxsh> quassel
<Djlbert> I need something with gui
<biji> Andchat for android :)
<Djlbert> not terminal based
<ohzie> Djlbert: Irssi is sometimes a bit intimidating but it's amazing.
<rumpe1> Djlbert, xchat
<jatt> erc has gui
<Djlbert> ok ill get irssi anyway
<Djlbert> but i dont get used to commandline programs well
<mateus> hi, how to install gtk3 in ubuntu 10.10?
<jatt> from source?
<mateus> jatt,  ppa
<Starminn> S2Do: I'd imagine you can just install it like any other font. Download it and throw it in the ~/.fonts folder (make .fonts if it isn't already there)
<AdvoWork> Hi there, the only way I can attach network files via firefox is going to /home/user/.gvfs/files on ip/location/location which works well. Can I make a shortcut to that somehow? I tried a launcher with custom location but that failed
<gaelfx> how do I get all my sensors to show up on sensors-applet?
<Starminn> AdvoWork: Is it a folder you're trying to link to?
<tehbaut> I have hfsprogs installed, but I have no idea how to mount an hfs+ partition as writable... anyone know?
<ikonia> tehbaut: I'm not sure hfs+ supports writes
<tehbaut> apparently even with hfsprogs installed, the system still only mounts them as read-only
<msr_> how did you mount it?
<msr_> did you use -t?
<tehbaut> via nautilus :)
<msr_> ah, I don't know if it supports write, just wondered about the easy mistakes
<biji> gaelfx isn't it hardware according to capability
<msr_> I have a question aswell anyway
<msr_> I have installed ubuntu 10.10 on two different comps with the same soundcards
<msr_> on 1 it works out of the box
<msr_> on the other the realtek hda doesn't come o
<msr_> n
<Prinler> WOW xbmc is amazing
<msr_> I broke alsa completely while attempting to manually do stuff
<AdvoWork> Starminn, basically the .gvfs list the network locations, going in that way I can attach network files, so if i goto that route I can see my files
<msr_> and now I'm reinstallig ubuntu and wondering if anyone has encountered the problem or this is a bug or something
<msr_> I should really try xbmc on my mediapc
<biji> Msr Try newer kernel from ppa
<rtyuio> hello there
<spmccann> tehbaut:  i thiunk you need to turn the jlournaling off http://superuser.com/questions/84446/how-to-mount-a-hfs-partition-in-ubuntu-as-read-write
<rtyuio> is it ease to changekernel ?
<msr_> newer kernel from ppa?
<Starminn> AdvoWork: Ah, hey, I was about to get offline (really late here). Sorry, but I'm sure somebody else can get you. :) Best of luck.
<rtyuio> is it ease to changekernel ?
<gaelfx> biji: yeah, but when you install sensors-applet initially, it tends to miss a tong of sensors, at least, it did when I installed it
<msr_> ppa is a repository?
<tehbaut> spmccann: interesting, I'll check that out... thanks :)
<biji> Yup probablu there is new driver for your soundcard
<rtyuio> hello anyone there ?
<rtyuio> is it easy to change the kernel ?
<gaelfx> my sensors applet only has HDD and GPU temps, how can I get it to recheck for sensors? (I know my CPU and a couple other sensors should show up at least)
<msr_> that depends rtyuio
<spmccann> hi rtyuio
<rtyuio> i think i got a custom kernel
<rtyuio> which means ? msr_
<msr_> changing the kernel can be problemless or break everything depending on the changes between kernels
<rtyuio> hi spmccann
<biji> So easy using kernel-ppa
<spmccann> rtyuio:  step back and tell us the problem you are trying to solve
<biji> Im on 10.4 using 2.6.38 kernel
<rtyuio> well i can't able to install a package via apt spmccann
<biji> Just find backported kernel
<msr_> still the card worked on another comp
<msr_> so chaging the kernel sounds...
<Peter__> Bz
<spmccann> rtyuio:  are you getting errors about dependancies not be satified or missing
<msr_> they're both onboard realtek hda
<msr_> on asus mobos
<rtyuio> and this is the error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/567267/
<rtyuio> i got
<rtyuio> frankly i can't understand what's wrong ?
<rtyuio> i can't even upgrade and this is the error what i got : http://paste.ubuntu.com/567268/
<msr_> grub Drive o.O
<rtyuio> means ?
<rtyuio> just only newbie on linux
<msr_> I've never hetii rd of it
<rtyuio> can't understand what to do exactly ?
<hetii> ?
<msr_> that error tells you, GRUB (your bootloader) is trying to find something with grub-probe but fails
<llutz_> rtyuio: mount |grep proc
<msr_> rtyuio: I'd try finding out what a grub drive is
 * msr_ is far from an expert
<spmccann> rtyuio:  have you added any new drives recently ?
<rtyuio> here is the pastebin
<rtyuio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567269/
<rtyuio> no new drive spmccann, i don't even know where is problem
<spmccann> rtyuio:  looks like grub is a bit confused
<rtyuio> how one days an other i got this error, i don't know franckly
<rtyuio> not only the grub me also :)
<rtyuio> tell me what to do ?
<bullgard> e2fsck /dev/sdb2
<spmccann> bullgard:  is that command for the benfit if rtyuio
<rtyuio> no file or folder find for e2fsck
<Zuhaitz> I am using 11.04, what is the channel for 11.04? Thanks.
<Leman_Russ> Hey.  What webcams are you all using that work out of the box?
<Zuhaitz> :-)
<rtyuio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567271/
<Leman_Russ> About to order one on Amazon
<mateus> hi, how to install gtk3 in ubuntu 10.10? (ppa )
<bullgard> spmccann: It is not.
<Prinler> Anyone here good with getting usb cameras working?
<Guest58425> good day all , i'm wondering i'm installing ubuntu cloud eneprice how can i get a cloud controler?
<bullgard> Prinler: Please put a more specific question here in this channel.
<spmccann> rtyuio:  hang on trying to find some easy to follow instrutions
<Leman_Russ> Prinler: what do you need to do with it?
<rtyuio> ok spmccann
<Leman_Russ> (what is the way I can get a users name on here to auto appear when I type in a few letters?  forgot the shortcut)
<thangavel> how to solve this - Unable to exec g++.real: No such file or directory
<Prinler> I have installed zoneminder. I can get all my usb cams to work with Cheese but not zoneminder
<msr_> thangavel: install g++?
<cyri_> hello; I have a cool question :)      ...how can we clear and delete the content in Terminal? (control-L only clear)
<Leman_Russ> Prinler: do you just want to look at the photos on your camera?
<Guest84602> hello, im trying to convert a .flac to .mp3, but when i use lame in terminal I get "1.flac: ERROR initializing decoder" and in soundconverter i get "Gstreamer encountered a general stream error". how can i fix this?
<msr_> cyri_: what do you mean delete?
<jatt> cyri_: reset
<cyri_> yes, reset
<spmccann> rtyuio:  theres a video you need to rebuild grub http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtBBl6HvdpM
<jatt> yes yes
<jatt> indeed
<thangavel> <msr_>thanx for ur reply...but i've already installed it by sudo apt-get install command..
<spmccann> rtyuio:  have a look at that
<cyri_> msr_: just reset the previous content inside the Terminal
<zamba> i have ssh access to a box.. i now want to enable the built-in vnc server to remotely control the server when running gnome
<zamba> how can i enable that using cli tools?
<msr_> Guest84602: you have a decoder problem, check if you can play flac files at all, maybe?
<zamba> i can enable that per user using system -> preferences -> remote desktop, but i want to be able to turn this on globally
<rtyuio> is it you on the video ? spmccann
<spmccann> rtyuio:  lol no
<Guest84602> msr i will check now (not i have just converted a few other .flac with soundconverter with no problems..)
<rtyuio> lol spmccann
<Prinler> Leman_Russ, i would like to use it as a security cam. People do it all the time. Just cant get them to work right
<thangavel> how to solve this - Unable to exec g++.real: No such file or directory
<Guest84602> msr_ the file plays in both movie player and VLC
<Leman_Russ> Prinler: Not sure what the specifications of this are, so if you could tell us in detail, exactly what it is you want to do, I am sure we can all work together to get you toward a solution.
<Belger> hi
<msr_> Guest84602: vlc uses built in decoders that are not used by the system4
<msr_> so that isn't a good test I think
<Prinler> ok gimme a min
<Zuhaitz> I am using 11.04, where should I go?
<Guest84602> it playes in movie player aswell
<msr_> movie player I don't know about
<Guest84602> i can try rythmbox if you think it will help
<msr_> I'm not that upto date on media players in linux
<Belger> i hope someone can help me iam searching for a possibility running unity with a via cn700 chip
<bazhang> Zuhaitz, #ubuntu+1 for 11.04
<rtyuio> frankly it makes me really want to follow this tutorial spmccann
<bullgard> Zuhaitz: /join #ubuntu+1
<Belger> openchrome doesnt work
<rtyuio> okay let me check that
<Guest84602> msr_ the file playes fine in rhythmbox
<msr_> hmm I guess your decoder works then (don't take my word for it though)
<Jordan_U> Guest84602: Try "ffmpeg foo.flac foo.mp3"
<Guest84602> Jordan-U do i have to ~/filepath before the filename?
<Guest84602> or just navigate to the folder?
<Jordan_U> Guest84602: Either will work.
<_skpl> is it possible to use unity in maverick?
<Zuhaitz> _skpl, Unity in 11.04 crashes everytime...
<Zuhaitz> so..
<Zuhaitz> Believe me, you dont want to use it now. :)
<Belger> no thats the problem if i scroll over the sidebar the Wm reset
<Symmetria> *hrm* someone gimme an awk command string that allows it to print a literal '
<Prinler> I have a better question. Is there a better DRV program out there besides zoneminder? I would like it to look like my old standalone DVR...
<ikonia> Symmetria: try #awk
<Prinler> 4 screens up all the time
<Zuhaitz> Here crash, and no reset, I have to restart GDM in a TTY
<ikonia> Symmetria: or #bash
<_skpl> Zuhaitz: ok, thanks.
<Belger> is it possible to change the xorg.conf in Maverick?
<ikonia> Belger: yes
<crash82> Ubuntu and other linux distros could use a better screen(monitor+graphic driver) configuration ... Just saying.
<Guest84602> Jordan_U i tried the ffmpeg command but it tries to over write the original file (when i let it do so on a copy it created a stream with no data)
<kingofthething> hey anybody around for a little dual booting help?
<llutz_> Symmetria: "\x27"
<yourwhiteshadow> Belger: yeah, you can actually just do sudo gedit or nano
<ikonia> crash82: don't need to hear it
<ikonia> kingofthething: such ask
<yourwhiteshadow> kingofthething: what's up?
<rtyuio> Oops sorry i on a virtual  machine spmccann
<Jordan_U> Guest84602: Sorry, my mistake. That should have been "ffmpeg -i foo.flac foo.mp3" but that doesn't appear to be working on my end either :(
<Belger> ahh ok i will try
<Guest84602> ok thanks
<kingofthething> I made a live usb  of ubu 10.10 earlier today for my first trial on linux
<kingofthething> love it and want to dual boot my windows 7
<ikonia> kingofthething: ok, so what's the question ?
<yourwhiteshadow> lol
<Jordan_U> Guest84602: "ffmpeg -i foo.flac foo.wav" then "lame foo.wav foo.mp3" does work.
<Guest84602> thank!
<kingofthething> i clicked install ubuntu on my live usb start up prompt, picked install along side and then i chose the partition
<Jordan_U> Guest84602: You're welcome.
<ikonia> kingofthething: what's the question
<yourwhiteshadow> kingofthething: yeah it happened to me the other day, it partitions, but doesn't format, just format it to exf4
<kingofthething> the installer crashed during it and now that partition that was created is still there
<Belger> wow now can i read the letters but the WM reset is already there... I want to try to compile a via driver made for ubuntu 9.04
<ikonia> kingofthething: ok, so what's the question
<Symmetria> thanks llutz
<kingofthething> i want to get rid of tht created partition and install ubuntu correctly this time
<yourwhiteshadow> kingofthething: so you have to go to the advanced partitioner, and select the partition, it won't be formatted, so you have to choose a format, and then choose the boot directory, which should just be "/"
<ikonia> kingofthething: ok, so at the partition time, select advanced and select the partitions you want to
<Belger> kingoftheting: u can use the wubi installer ist the most easiest methot
<kingofthething> i played with the advanced partitions menu a little bit but it didnt seem to get me anywhere
<Guest84602> Jordan_U: is it possible to set the programs up to auto convert an entire folder?
<Belger> out from win7
<ikonia> Belger: that is not a dual boot situation,
<Belger> ok
<ikonia> kingofthething: you need to be specific "doesn't get me anywhere" doesn't mean anything, what is the problem
<thangavel> here nobody is helping
<ikonia> thangavel: you need to ask a question
<yourwhiteshadow> kingofthething: can you click on the partition that you created, and choose a format
<kingofthething> first of all I just want to get rid of the created partition then ill ask about getting into an actual dual boot
<thangavel> help me to resolve this...Unable to exec g++.real: No such file or directory
<ikonia> thangavel: that file does not exist on your system
<yourwhiteshadow> kingofthething: why do you want to get rid of the partition now?
<ikonia> thangavel: that is the problem,
<spmccann> rtyuio:  ok well thats interesting
<kingofthething> well if i can use it that would be great
<jatt> thangavel: install build-essential
<spmccann> rtyuio:  what vm manager are you using
<kingofthething> \If i can use it for the dual boot then thats fine
<yourwhiteshadow> kingofthething: you can...i'm telling you, this happened to me, i already know how to use the partition
<thangavel> when i try to compile c++ programs using g++ i get this error
<kingofthething> ok im sorry
<zamba> anyone know how i can configure vino using gconftool2?
<kingofthething> ok now i guess i need to ask how to get it to be an actual dual boot
<yourwhiteshadow> kingofthething: do you remember seeing advanced partition during the install?
<kingofthething> yes
<erUSUL> thangavel: how did you installed g++?
<_Fury> Hi.
<jatt> build-essential is the answer
<yourwhiteshadow> kingofthething: you need to go into the advanced partition, and tell me what you see
<thangavel> using sudo apt-get install g++ command
<yourwhiteshadow> kingofthething: also, i assume you're using 1 hdd?
<bullgard> '~$ sudo e2fsck /dev/sdb1' reports at the end: "WD1.5_1: 2661/64004096 files." What do these 2 numbers mean?
<andremillet> hello all
<_Fury> My headphone jack does not work. I have an acer travelmate TM8172. Does anyone know what to do?
<xpl0iter> i created an aaplication using qt in one ubuntu machine. now when i try to launch it another ubuntu machineit shows cannot execute binary file? can somebody pls tell me why this happens?
<ian__>  irc.thebox.bz/#thebox.bz
<ian__> my account has been disabled
<thangavel> now when I tried installing build-essential i got the following..plz help me..
<bullgard> _Fury: "doesn't work" is no exact description.
<kingofthething> yes, im gonna have to get on my ubuntu and get on my phone for this chat then
<erUSUL> !find g++.real
<ubottu> Package/file g++.real does not exist in maverick
<kingofthething> unfortunatly im on the comp im trying to dual boot
<_Fury> @bullgard : the sound still comes from the build in boxes
<yourwhiteshadow> kingofthething: ok, lemme do a rundown for you then
<ilea> who wants a good aplication for watching tv try google-ing for tv maxe a nice aplication made by a romanian but you will get only romanian chanels unless someone modify's it
<ilea> :)
<kingofthething> alright
<sacarlson> thangavel: what is it you are compiling?
<jatt> just open-source it
<llutz_> bullgard: used/available inodes              iirc
<thangavel> a c++ program
<erUSUL> thangavel: weird i can not find that file anywhere
<sacarlson> thangavel: so any c++ program will give you this error?
<andai> Hi i'm trying to run VLC over SSH but it says it cant find a display
<ohzie> I have a dhcp3-server config that's not working right. With multiple clients, the server sees and logs the DHCPDISCOVER and responds with a DHCPOFFER and it's not being recieved. I'm not sure where to start troubleshooting, other than: I have the problem on multipl clients so I'm gonna say it's a server problem at the moment.
<tommy> Excuse me whats the command again to see what kernel version I am running ?
<thangavel> ya..any program in c++ is giving this error..c programs works fine..
<llutz_> tommy: uname -a
<bullgard> _Fury: Consult your computer's handbook. The command 'alsamixer' may be of help too. But sometimes you can only find additional information by googling for your computer type.
<erUSUL> !intelhda | _Fury
<ubottu> _Fury: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jatt> uname -r
<Guest48825> ahh
<Guest48825> thank you all
<sacarlson> thangavel: what does whereis c++ show you?
<bullgard> llutz_: But inodes and files are different things. Can you elaborate.
<yourwhiteshadow> kingofthething: so basically for some reason the installer creates a partition, but it doesn't format it, so you need to get into the advanced partition in the installer, and then (right ?) click on your partition, you'll get an option to pick a format for it, i chose exfat4 (or exf4 or something), and then you have to choose a root directory, there are a bunch of options in the dropdown, choose "/" w/o the "", it'll format the pa
<yourwhiteshadow> rtition and continue to install, Win 7 will say you need to run chckdsk for some reason, but for me there was no "corruption" so you can bypass that next time you go into win7
<thangavel>  Depends: g++-4.4 (>= 4.4.1-1) but it is not going to be installed
<thangavel>        Depends: gcc-4.4 (>= 4.4.1-1) but it is not installable
<jatt> forget it
<jatt> g++ is useless in that state
<jatt> install another version or something
<p4g3> i see in the internet back track is ubuntu modificated is true?
<_Fury1> If i plug in my headphone to the lineout, the sound still comes from the build in boxes... :(.
<erUSUL> p4g3: yes; it has its own channel
<thangavel> how to insyall another version of c++ instead of g++..plz help me
<yourwhiteshadow> kingofthething: Ext4 journaling file system for "Use as:" and for "Mount point:" "/"
<erUSUL> !backtrack > p4g3
<ubottu> p4g3, please see my private message
<ianparkinson62>  irc.thebox.bz/#thebox.bz
<jatt> thangavel: remove the existing one, install the new one
<jatt> thangavel: use synaptic
<p4g3> ok
<cyri_> so, any idea for reset the Terminal? (control-L only clear)
<jatt> reset
<yourwhiteshadow> kingofthething: for "primary" and "beginning" for the other options
<yourwhiteshadow> that should be it i believe
<jatt> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<kingofthething> <yourwhiteshadow> ok i think i can  follow that
<Jordan_U> Guest84602: It's 3:00 AM for me so you might want to wait untill someone confirms this is sane, but  : for flac in /path/to/directory/*.flv; do tmpwav=/tmp/"${flac##*/}"; mp3="${flac%flac}mp3"; ffmpeg -i "$flac" "$tmpwav"; lame "$tmpwav" "$mp3"; done
<kingofthething> what do i do after that, how do I choose that partition and use it for the dual boot?
<Wulfy> ianparkinson62,  why are you posting that irc link?
<llutz_> bullgard: check with sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sdb1 | grep "Inode count"
<thangavel> i have opened synaptic..now what to do??
<jatt> use it
<jatt> the howto is above
<Jordan_U> Guybrush88: Change /path/to/directory/*.flv to /path/to/directory/*.flac
<sacarlson> thangavel: I have g++ installed 4:4.4.3-1  on this system on 10.04  so it must be avalable
<yourwhiteshadow> kingofthething: after that ubuntu will install into that partition, dual booting is taken care of because when your computer restarts after the installation there will be a bootloader GRUB 2 that allows you to choose between Ubuntu/Win7/whatever other OS
<jatt> dude you are compiling a c++ program, no way synaptic is difficult for you :)
<erUSUL> Jordan_U: can not ffmpeg convert directly to mp3 ?
<sacarlson> thangavel: if you don't see g++ then try another repository miror site in synaptic
<Jordan_U> erUSUL: I'm sure it can, I'm just too tired to figure out how at the moment.
<kingofthething> ok thanks a lot, ill be back on if i have trouble but hopefully because it works and im running ubuntu
<erUSUL> Jordan_U: for file in path/*.flv; do ffmpeg -i "$file" "${flac%.flv}".mp3; done
<erUSUL> Jordan_U: btw you use *flv as the glov but then in pe you use flac ??
<Jordan_U> erUSUL: Doesn't work here.
<erUSUL> Jordan_U:glob*
<yourwhiteshadow> kingofthething: good luck, i'm gonna head to bed, but i'll still be on, feel free to PM me, hopefully you'll be on ubuntu, GL, and please message me if it worked too, makes me feel good that i could help
<erUSUL> Jordan_U: i think you need medibuntu enabled for mp3 in ffmpeg to work
<Jordan_U> erUSUL: Ahh, that's probably the problem on my end then. As for the incorrect glob I corrected myself about that already.
<thangavel> g++ is not present in my synaptic monitor
<ianparkinson62> sorry for before. first time on irc. found channel i want
<sacarlson> thangavel: did you try change repository mirror site in synaptic
<thangavel> how to do that..sry if i'm irritating by asking simple questions
<erUSUL> Jordan_U: you surelly need a rm "$tmpwav" somewhere in there the rest looks ok in a quick read
<thangavel> how to change repository mirror site in synaptic??
<sacarlson> thangavel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu  change the download from box
<bullgard> llutz_: '~$ sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sdb1 | grep "Inode count" obtains: "Inode count: 64004096." This number is identical to the second "files" output by e2fsck.  --  Thank you very much for your help.
<erUSUL> Jordan_U: if you used the same tmpwav file over and over you only have to rm it onoce at the end ?
<borgeshsmorg> I have a Linux server behind a router. The IP address is 192.168.0.<anything> Is there a website that will instruct me how to BIND the server to the router which is assigned a dynamic IP address from the provider? If a person wants to see the web server they would http://<router gateway address>
<ohzie> I have a dhcp3-server config that's not working right. With multiple clients, the server sees and logs the DHCPDISCOVER and responds with a DHCPOFFER and it's not being recieved. I'm not sure where to start troubleshooting, other than: I have the problem on multipl clients so I'm gonna say it's a server problem at the moment.
<Jordan_U> erUSUL: Ineed, unfortunately Guest48825 already left :(
<Wulfy> borgeshsmorg,  you could tell your router to give your server a perminant internal ip
<erUSUL> borgeshsmorg: you have to configure the router to do port forwarding on port 80 to your machine
<erUSUL> Jordan_U: ahh ok
<bc81> is there any way to make a backup "snapshot" (similar to windows' System Restore, before updating?  that way if someonething goes wrong, the updates can be undone??
<llutz_> bullgard: you can check with "sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sdb1" for free Inodes too. the difference should be the first number given by fsck
<Wulfy> borgeshsmorg,  and then once you have setup a static ip for your server (via the router) you would then do port forwarding 80 and what ever other ports you wanted operning
<thangavel> what do mean by "change the download from box?"..i'm in the site  u had poseted..what to do now...
<rumpe1> bc81, with btrfs it's possible ... but btrfs is still experimental
<erUSUL> borgeshsmorg: additionaly you may want to sign up for noip or dyndns to have a name ( http://myname.dyndns.com for example )
<borgeshsmorg> I see so set up the router for a Static address for the server even though the router is Dynamic.
<bc81> rumpe1: thanks, i'll chack that out :)
<Wulfy> erusl borgeshsmorg  or affraid.org (bigger range of dns options
<ikonia>  /last ikonia
<ikonia> oops
<rumpe1> bc81, be aware, that there is still (?) no fsck.btrfs repair-tool...  :/
<thangavel> what do mean by "change the download from box?"..i'm in the site  u had poseted..what to do now...
<Wulfy> borgeshsmorg, yes your external ip may be dynamic but if you tell your router to "save" the internal ip your server has now you can then setup port forwarding to that ip as your internal ip shouldnt change
<thangavel> hello..plz direct me..
<borgeshsmorg> I am a bit familiar with dyndns and was curious about how and where in Linux to set up the settings.
<ikonia> thangavel: what is the issue now ?
<sacarlson> thangavel: see the box that says main server?  change that to like japan
<thangavel> in the web page??
<Wulfy> borgeshsmorg,  affraid.org isnt any differnt in ease of use with regards to setup/use and most routers support it as much as dyndns
<sacarlson> thangavel: yes in the webpage and in synaptic
<ikonia> thangavel: what is the issue ?
<Wulfy> borgeshsmorg,  sorry afraid.org
<borgeshsmorg> Wulfy thanks for the advice.
<Wulfy> borgeshsmorg,  no worrys
<karmic-koala> hi all, how do I make my processor fan spin constantly at max speed?
<ikonia> karmic-koala: it depends if your bios supports the acpi interface to linux and has a controller program
<yourwhiteshadow> karmic-koala: the easiest way would be to use your bios
<thangavel> <ikonia> thanx for ur interest but that is a long story..sombody is already guiding me...once again thanx..if i need any help i'll seek...
<bc81> rumpe1: sounds promising, but i'll wait for more stability.  too bad there's no simple way to undo updates yet..it seems too often that updates introduce new bugs.
<Wulfy> karmic-koala,  why not lot it regulate itself?
<karmic-koala> currently i issue the command pwmconfig and press ctrl C when fans are at max speed
<rumpe1> bc81, afaik fedora (?) uses it to make snapshots before each update... and you can easily copy the snapshots to another partition for backup
<rumpe1> bc81, it really has some nice features and will be the linux-filesystem of the future (afaik)
<bullgard> llutz_: The difference is identical to the first e2fsck output number. As you predicted. --   Thank you very much again for your help.
<borgeshsmorg> Wulfy would I need to do the same with the router if I wanted to set up a private IRC daemon set up a STATIC address for the same server and asign a port number?
<spmccann> bc81 try looking at this http://maketecheasier.com/backup-ubuntu-with-remastersys/2008/12/22
<shyguy1188> hello, anyone tell me where is the sorce code of the gnome terminal in ubuntu 10.04
<karmic-koala> Wulfy, coz the fans don't spin half as fast and processor temp goes to 65+ degrees celcius if kept on automatic
<karmic-koala> on full speed proc temp is around 30-35
<Wulfy> borgeshsmorg,  you would use the same internal ip and simpley port forward to the irc dameon port so you would open 80,6667 (for example)
<shyguy1188> i want to see the source code of the gnome terminal
<Wulfy> karmic-koala, fair enough
<borgeshsmorg> I see. So using a Windows client such as I am using I would enter server.<ipaddress>.net
<bc81> spmccann: that looks really interesting, thanks
<zlatan> hi to all..I have Ubuntu and Debian on my PC...I installed graphic driver on Ubuntu and now I get only screen with wallpaper-no panel,nothing..can I fix it from Debian?
<Bushman> hmm...
<thangavel> it is now server for india..which one to choose now...????
<shyguy1188> Wulfy, hi , can you tell me where i can find the source code for terminal?
<shyguy1188> Wulfy, gnome terminal?
<Bushman> i certainly have SATA drive in my lapto yet it is reported as PATA in Disk Utility
<karmic-koala> any 'software' way to do this, Bios only has two options - minimum fan speed - slow or none
<Bushman> how come?
<Wulfy> borgeshsmorg, no you would use ip:6667 (unless you was using dyndns etc
<thangavel> other options r server for uk,main server...which one to choose???
<kingofthething> yourwhiteshadow: the installer crashed again...
<Wulfy> shyguy1188,  please dont direct questions at me im currently assisting someone else
<shyguy1188> Wulfy, sorry.
<Prinler> I give up
<Prinler> 3L37AM
<Prinler> Laters
<thangavel> <sacarison> r u here??? other options r server for uk,main server...which one to choose???
<borgeshsmorg> Wulfy so I would enter   server.28.222.15.21:6667    just as an example?
<thangavel> other options r server for uk,main server...which one to choose???
<ilea> hi all
<Bushman> hi you
<ikonia> thangavel: why do you want to change servers ?
<Wulfy> borgeshsmorg,  no unless you have a domain name such as one from dyndns you cant use server.ip.net:portnumber you have to use ip:port
<kingofthething> yourwhiteshadow: thoughts on what i should do...?
<shyguy1188> anybody tell me the source code directory for gnome terminal
<Bushman> i certainly have SATA drive in my laptop yet it is reported as PATA in Disk Utility. how come?
<ikonia> shyguy1188: there isn't one, you have to download it
<Smiley> herm, why does this package not exist in 10.10 #: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gosa&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<iflema> shyguy1188 in a terminal      apt-get source <packageName>      no need for sudo, the source code will end up in same directory as the term is in...
<borgeshsmorg> I see. On this client I can enter  /server irc.freenode.net     and log in here.
<zlatan> hi to all..I have Ubuntu and Debian on my PC...I installed graphic driver on Ubuntu and now I get only screen with wallpaper-no panel,nothing..can I fix it from Debian?
<ilea> sata/pata its a standard
<thangavel> somebody told me that could be a reason for not being able to install gc++ in my system
<ikonia> zlatan: how did you install the driver
<ikonia> thangavel: they are wrong, the problem is not g++ is't the fact that the command you where doing wanted to find g++.real (note the .real)
<zlatan> ikonia, through additional drivers
<thangavel> so what to do now??
<borgeshsmorg> So I would enter:   /server  <ipaddress:6667>
<shyguy1188> ikonia, i want to study some package so that i can understand the working. can you tell me some package on which i can try some hands
<ilea> why i can't send files or photos to someone else using pidgin and conected to yahoo messneger?
<Wulfy> borgeshsmorg,  that is because the domain irc.freenode.net translates into a ip as they have domain records set for it once you get a domaion name from afraid.org or dyndns you can then setup A records for your ip which will then translate into domain name > ip
<kingofthething> alright looks like the guy who was helping me earlier might not be around...anybody else want to help me with my dual boot problem?
<ikonia> shyguy1188: download the source code to any package you want
<shyguy1188> iflema, ok let me try.
<thangavel> ikonia: what to do now??
<ikonia> thangavel: what are you trying to build ?
<sacarlson> shyguy1188: maybe http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/maverick/gnome-terminal
<shyguy1188> ikonia, is there any site or link from where i can start as a beginner, coz i don't know that much working of linux, but i'm studying it.(trying)
<borgeshsmorg> I see. I was trying to make it a bit easier for people that I want to log into my server once set up. I also would like to set up chat web pages where others can talk in real time. I suppose a DNS daemon may help there too.
<bullgard> shyguy1188: change to the directory of your coice. Then '~$ apt-get src genome-terminal'
<ikonia> shyguy1188: what languages do you program in ?
<thangavel> i need to install gc++..u told build-install..but was not installed..
<bullgard> s/coice/choice/
<ikonia> thangavel: no, you don't, please listen to the questions I'm asking
<jrib> !who | thangavel
<ubottu> thangavel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shyguy1188> ikonia, c,c++ i know good
<ikonia> thangavel: the problem is the file your application wants is g++.real (note .real)
<ikonia> thangavel: what application are you trying to build
<sacarlson> shyguy1188: well hello world printed to standard out is a good start at most programing for me
<shyguy1188> ikonia, rest i know basics of python
<Zeu5> hi there, i bought a new laptop and wants to move over to the new laptop
<bullgard> shyguy1188: change to the directory of your choice. Then '~$ apt-get src gnome-terminal'
<Zeu5> i installed sbackup and used it to do a manual backup to a portable hdd.
<ikonia> shyguy1188: ok, then www.gnu.org has the core gnu (linux) applications, they range from basic to advanced, they are a a good starting place
<shyguy1188> bullgard, thank you ..
<Wulfy> borgeshsmorg,  can you please add my name to your messages so i can track them, and  yes as your WAN ip will change every now and then it is best to setup a dyndns account
<ashwin> How do put a specific port on transmission (bit torrent) client
<borgeshsmorg> I think I get the idea Wulfy. Thanks.
<Zeu5> sbackup told me background backup using process id 3955, but i see nothing happening to the destination folder inside the hdd. please helkp
<Wulfy> borgeshsmorg,  no worrys
<Zeu5> hello? anyone?
<shyguy1188> ikonia, can you guide me through, if i would need any help.?
<brontosaurusrex> postfix seems to be sending some old mail, uhm, where is the outgoing mail and how to trash it
<ikonia> shyguy1188: guide you through what ?
<zlatan> ikonia, is there any chance to make correction with Debian and mounting on Ubuntu partition
<ikonia> brontosaurusrex: where did you set the mail queue for postfix as)
<shyguy1188> ikonia, if there would be any problem.
<ikonia> borgeshsmorg: /var/spool is a good start
<thangavel> <ikonia> : i tried installin gc++ using apt-get install gc++..but that gave me the following error messages....
<ikonia> shyguy1188: errr if you want
<thangavel> <ikonaia>
<thangavel> Depends: g++-4.4 (>= 4.4.1-1) but it is not going to be installed
<ikonia> zlatan: mount your ubuntu disk on your debian system and fix the files that way
<shyguy1188> ikonia, yeah, sort of.
<thangavel>        Depends: gcc-4.4 (>= 4.4.1-1) but it is not installable
<thangavel> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot2> thangavel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> shyguy1188: you want to learn about programming or do you want to learn about packaging?
<ikonia> thangavel: 1.) I've told you multiple times the problem is g++.real ! 2.) pastebin your /etc/apt-sources.list
<ikonia> thangavel: sorry pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<zlatan> ikonia, but I don't know how or where to find files to fix...I installed 3D experimental driver and after that it happened
<ikonia> zlatan: experimental drivers ? how
<shyguy1188> jrib, packaging..
<jrib> !packaging | shyguy1188
<ubottu> shyguy1188: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Lirk> how to minimize to tray irc window in pidgin?
<brontosaurusrex> ikonia: i dont recall, this is the old setup, iam just trying to bring it back to life
<ikonia> brontosaurusrex: look in the config file
<zlatan> ikonia, well (I upgraded to 11.04 :) so I get the possibility to do that
<ikonia> zlatan: then it's not supported
<ikonia> zlatan: discussion in the channel #ubuntu+1
<thuykai> how do I install printer canon LBP 2900 on Ubuntu 10.10 desktop ?
<thangavel> <ikonia> :how to pastebin mam??i'm new to ubuntu..so plz..i know i'm irritating u by asking silly questions but i'm sry..
<ikonia> zlatan: but it's not a supported release.
<thuykai> how do I install printer canon LBP 2900 on Ubuntu 10.10 desktop ?
<ikonia> !pastebin | thangavel
<ubottu> thangavel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> thangavel: what are you trying to compile/build
<bazhang> thuykai, check linuxprinting.org database for your printer
<thangavel> <ikonia> : a c++ program
<kingofthething> can anybody help me with getting rid of a partition I created by accident
<ikonia> thangavel: which one
<tim167> how do i see info about my computer hardware (processor, ram etc...) ? thanks
<ikonia> kingofthething: open the partition manager from the livecd - click on it and click remove/delete
<thangavel> <ikonai> i give u the url... wait mam,,
<thuykai> thanks alot
<bazhang> tim167, sudo lshw
<kingofthething> do i need to be in the installer to get to the partition manager or can i get to it from my live usb of ubuntu?
<jrib> tim167: sudo lshw
<ikonia> kingofthething: your liveusb should do it
<kingofthething> first day in ubuntu sorry
<jrib> kingofthething: it's called "gparted"
<kingofthething> alright thanks
<tim167> bazhang: jrib: perfect, thanks!
<root__> 你们好
<bazhang> root__, english here
<thangavel> <ikonai> plz have a look at this mam..http://paste.ubuntu.com/567287/
<shyguy1188> join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<ikonia> thangavel: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please
<ikonia> thangavel: actually, please do "sudo apt-get update" tell me when that is done
<thangavel> <ikonia> yes mam..wait a second...i didn't update recently...
<bullgard> Using GParted I unmounted the external USB partition /dev/sdb1. I did e2fsck successfully. Now Disk Mounter applet 2.30.0 does not mount this partition any more if I press "Mount WD1.5-1". How to fix this?
<ikonia> bullgard: what does it say if you try to mount it
<sacarlson> thangavel: but it does say  but 4:4.3.3-1ubuntu1 is to be installed   so I guess you do have c++ already installed
<sacarlson> thangavel: opps to be installed not is installed sorry
<brontosaurusrex> this was a pain, but i think i delleted all old outgoing stuff, also whats up with /etc/aliases ? i never had to setup that before
<thangavel> <sacarison> i don't know sir..
<bullgard> ikonia: '~sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media' did not complain. But the Disk Mounter applet disappeared.
<thangavel> <sacarison> sir as u said i changed the server to uk server..what to do now
<ikonia> bullgard: sounds like a bug, log it
<bullgard> ikonia: ok.
<ikonia> thangavel: changing the server to the UK is pointless
<sacarlson> ikonia: that was my idea,  I thought he couldn't find a package that should exist
<Bushman> i certainly have SATA drive in my laptop yet it is reported as PATA in Disk Utility. how come?
<thangavel> <ikonia> mam  etc/apt/sources.list  pops up as a window..do want those snapshots???
<ikonia> Bushman: what makes you think it's reported as PATA ?
<ikonia> thangavel: I want you to paste the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list into the pastebin
<ikonia> thangavel: I also want you to run "sudo apt-get update" for me
<sacarlson> thangavel: just update and see if it installs, but now you have some broken package so what's the fix for that?
<Bushman> well, i can read, ya'know
<ikonia> Bushman: ok, but what is it that makes you think it's pata
<Bushman> it is reported to ME, the user
<ikonia> Bushman: how, what is the wording
<Bushman> let me quote
<Bushman> Location: port 1 of PATA host adapter
<thangavel> <sacarison> : yes it ofen says E: Broken packages whenever i try to install gc++
<ikonia> thangavel: I give in, if you refuse to do what I ask you to do, you're on your own
<ikonia> Bushman: what make/model laptop is it ?
<thangavel> <ikonia> sorry mam..i'm copying..
<Bushman> it's a low-end acer extensa 5200
<Bushman> a crappy thing must admit
<thangavel> <ikonia> mam the url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/567290/..
<arunkumar> ubuntu gtk theme http://ubuntu-india.blogspot.com/2011/02/download-top-10-gtk-2-theme-for-ubuntu.html
<ikonia> arunkumar: why are you posting that here
<sacarlson> thangavel: I guess you could try in synaptic Edit>Fix Broken packages
<kisuke> is there a list of wifi adapters the works as of 10.10?
<ikonia> Bushman: doesn't have to be good, I just want to check the actual chipset, it can just be a wording error, or a parallel controller, with a serial interface
<thangavel> <sacarison> but there that does not shows any broken packages..that column is empty there...
<thangavel> <ikonia> :mam i've pasted the sources.list contents here http://paste.ubuntu.com/567290/
<codemagician> when i use my FAT32 formatted USB pen drive Ubuntu see's it as full. it has a hidden folder called .trash1000 with files inside.  Does Ubuntu have a way to 'cleanup' the disk space or should I remove this folder?
<ikonia> codemagician: for fat, I'd suggest you manually manage it
<jrib> codemagician: I thought it was decided at some point that that should get emptied when you eject, but I could be wrong
<overclucker> what is gc++?
<codemagician> ikonia, so can i just remove the .trash1000 directory?
<ikonia> thangavel: you have an ubuntu 9.10 CD in an ubuntu 9.04 machine, it will cause a conflict
<jrib> overclucker: he means g++ but keeps saying gc++ for some reason I think
<codemagician> ikonia, it has .trash1000/files .trash1000/info
<ikonia> overclucker: he means g++
<overclucker> ah ok
<codemagician> ikonia, im using Windows XP wrote these
<overclucker> and he's tried installing build-essential?
<thangavel> <ikonia> : what to do  now mam??
<codemagician> ikonia, and that this method is Windows XP specific?
<jrib> overclucker: ask him, he's all yours :)
<keastes> is there a list of wifi adapters the works as of 10.10?
<sacarlson> thangavel: well then close synaptic and try sudo apt-get install -f
<Djlbert> how can I get the proper drivers for my intel mobile graphics for ubuntu maverick
<codemagician> jrib, did you mean Ubuntu will empty it?
<Djlbert> or are they already included?
<thangavel> <sacarison> : ya right now i'm running that sir...
<ikonia> sacarlson: look at his source.list it has conflicting 9.10 and 9.04 repos
<jrib> codemagician: check and see.  I think I remember something like that, but am not sure
<sacarlson> ikonia: ok cool I'll look closer
<overclucker> thangavel: have you installed build-essential package?
<ikonia> overclucker: styop
<codemagician> jrib, yes sir. it prompted and knew about this directory
<ikonia> overclucker: stop
<ikonia> overclucker: look at his sources.list it has conflicting packages, stop telling people to do things blind
<jrib> codemagician: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/12893 if you like history
<codemagician> jrib, so does seem like Ubuntu uses this hidden directory
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 12893 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Shouldn't put .Trash-$USER on removable devices" [Low,Triaged]
<Djlbert> like how does it have the proper drivers for my computer alreasy (maverick)
<malama_> hello,i just installed Pinguy a linux distro and my touch pad is not working
<jrib> codemagician: yeah, if you delete things from the usb, they go in there
<ikonia> malama_: why don't support pinguy here, only ubuntu
<Djlbert> this is ubuntu
<thangavel> <ikonia> : mam right now i'm running update command as u said..
<malama_> Djlbert: yea its based on ubuntu
<codemagician> jrib, aha.. that's okay then.  I will not delete it and let the OS take care of it when I eject. I'll take a read of that article
<codemagician> jrib, thanks
<ikonia> malama_: we don't support it here, only ubuntu
<overclucker> ah, i see
<ikonia> thangavel: you have conflicting repos you have a 9.10 CD in
<Djlbert> I installed ubuntu (maverick) on my acer aspire 5735 now everything works but how do I know its the most up to date drivers? I just dont understand that
<malama_> ikonia: do would you recommend were i can get help
<ikonia> Djlbert: if there are more up to date packages, it will offer them to you
<ikonia> malama_: no idea
<sacarlson> ikonia: I see it has a cdrom of karmic and all else is jaunty for thangavel, so if he just comments out that line and update it might work?
<kisuke> Djlbert: they may not be, but they are usually proven to work
<Djlbert> wherwe
<ikonia> sacarlson: depends if it's installed things from the CD, in which case his system is in conflict and broke
<thangavel> <ikonia> : do i need that cd now mam?? if so,then i have with me mam
<Djlbert> what would I do to check
<ikonia> Djlbert: nothing, it will offer them to you if they exist
<protonbart> what is needed for .PNG to be supported in Ubuntu?
<Djlbert> ok because I just am not sure if my screen can set to the highest resolution
<protonbart> the transparency wont work
<jrib> protonbart: how are you determining this?
<protonbart> well it works on one ubuntu 9.04 machine, and then on another less updated it doesnt
<jrib> protonbart: how are you determining this?
<sacarlson> ikonia: thangavel: ya I think your right it's probly hosed,  I'm not sure how to fix it without a reinstall
<protonbart> jrib: well it works on one ubuntu 9.04 machine, and then on another less updated it doesnt
<ikonia> sacarlson: that's the best position to take for this level of mix up
<sacarlson> thangavel: yup reinstall time
<jrib> protonbart: right, see I repeated my question because that's not an answer to it.  Anyway, I'll ask a different one and we can come back.  How old is this ubuntu?
<protonbart> 9.04
<Djlbert> ok it seems everything is great
<jrib> protonbart: 9.04 isn't support anymore anyway, you should upgrade
<jrib> !9.04 | protonbart
<ubottu> protonbart: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jrib> s/support/supported
<protonbart> yes i know that btu upgradign is nto an option.....any other ideas?
<jrib> protonbart: why is it not an option?
<keastes> is there a list of wifi adapters the works as of 10.10? not tring to spam, but connection is being really flaky right this second
<chouchou> Hello good morning, pls is there any Teamviewer equivalant I can use in Ubuntu?
<protonbart> caus eim restricted to 9.04 for my development
<jrib> protonbart: it's completely unrelated to your png issue, 9.04 is no longer supported
<thangavel> <sacarison> : sir  when i reinstall whatever i've installed now wll be lost right??or can i upgrade it to solve the problem..
<Djlbert> I also use an xbox controller on my system but the joysticks seem to be way overly sensitive and its impossible to set it properly in button configurations in any games, also i cant seem to use the pov buttons (Dpad) + )
<chouchou> for remote collaboration and presentation?
<ikonia> thangavel: it will be lost, yes
<Djlbert> how can I fix this
<protonbart> excuse typing
<sacarlson> thangavel: yup lost,  no you can't just upgrade as far as I can tell you need to do a fresh install from cd
<kejser> win 1
<kejser> exit
<protonbart> basically one ubuntu machien 9.04 is understanding the opacity level in a PNG but not on another machine
<keastes> chouchou: there is a buuilt in RDP client and server in ubuntu desktop
<jrib> protonbart: 9.04 is not supported.  Upgrade to a supported release.  There's no point in even debugging 9.04
<sacarlson> thangavel: you some how have part new and part old sytem, you can't go backward and you can't move forward with a broken system
<chouchou> keastes, can you please brief me a little about it/? or a link to where I can set it?
<thangavel> <sacarison> : whether this was bcoz of my machine or my fault of not updating it when it asked..
<keastes> chouchou: its under system>prefrences> remote desktop.
<chouchou> keastes, thanks,
<m1dn1ght_> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to see what model DVD drive is in my PC from the terminal with a command like lspci?
<sacarlson> thangavel: I"m not sure how it happend maybe a failed upgrade?
<keastes> chouchou: i think, im not in frount of my ubuntu maching right this second
<chouchou> ok,
<protonbart> my release is irrelevant to my problem
<erUSUL> m1dn1ght_: dmesg | grep -i atapi
<Djlbert> how do you calibrate joysticks on ubuntu now
<ikonia> protonbart: actually it is relevant
<Djlbert> since jscalibrator was removed
<protonbart> im trying to find otu the driver name or module needed to understand the opacity level in a PNG format
<ikonia> protonbart: there isn't a "driver"
<protonbart> ikonia: how its a good OS and open source
<ikonia> protonbart: your release is not supported, upgrade to a supported release please.
<m1dn1ght_> thanks erusul
<Raylton> hi... someone know if unite 2d is in repository ubuntu or is make pre installed ?
<thangavel> <sacarison> : my machine is dell vostro A840 laptop...which version of ubuntu will best suit my hardware sir...
<ikonia> thangavel: current 10.04 or 10.10 is the best option
<sacarlson> thangavel:  I'm not sure I like the lts systems 10.04 myself but the new version is 10.10
<sagaci> Raylton: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Djlbert> there must be a way to calibrate joysticks on ubuntu besides jscalibrator right?
<Raylton> sagaci, thanks
<thangavel> <ikonia> : <sacarison> : a millions of thanks for helping me to find out the problem..i've been fighting with this problem for abt 6 months..nowhere i found the reason/solution..everywhere they discussed sth which i could never even understand...once again thanks a lot...
<Djlbert> I find ubuntu to be very terrible with supporting an xbox usb controller, I
<Djlbert> the programs are so out of date it seems
<ikonia> Djlbert: ok,
<Djlbert> joy2key
<Djlbert> rejoystick qjoypad
<Djlbert> and alternatives?
<Djlbert> any*
<ohzie> I'm seeing a DHCPOFFER go out in the syslog, but the client isn't recieving the offer. Does anyone know where I can start, as far as how to troubleshoot this?
<medfly> what's the latest ubuntu called?
<Djlbert> if you guys know a good joy 2 keyboard mapper software let me know
<bazhang> !maverick > medfly
<ubottu> medfly, please see my private message
<ikonia> ohzie: look on the client logs and setup, if the offer is getting sent out, it's the client
<kingofthething> if i already have an ext4 partition made on my computer, will wubi allow me to choose it?
<ikonia> kingofthething: yes
<Djlbert> I cant set the keys in desume to my xbox controller
<kingofthething> thanks
<ikonia> Djlbert: you've said 10 times now, we get it
<Djlbert> hmm
<medfly> I am searching through this mirror to find the amd64 download. it was hard to find the link on the website.
<medfly> thanks
<Djlbert> I guess ill never beable to fix it then ive looked everywhere
<Djlbert> this is probably th eonly thing windows is better for
<ikonia> Djlbert: you've waited about 5 minutes for a response, if you wnat to give up now, that's fine by me
<Djlbert> no I wont
<medfly> Djlbert: it's extremely easy to map keyboard buttons on linux
<Djlbert> how though
<medfly> Djlbert: you don't need a special program for it
<ikonia> medfly: it's for an xbox controller
<Djlbert> like I want to use my xbox controller as a keyboard
<keastes> is there a list of wifi adapters the works as of 10.10?
<Djlbert> is that easy?
<medfly> never used one of those :/
<erUSUL> !hcl  | keastes
<ubottu> keastes: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ikonia> Djlbert: no
<erUSUL> keastes: linuxwireless.org
<Djlbert> its just a usb gamepad basically
<medfly> I've actually begun having more trouble using windows than ubuntu. I shove in my wireless USB stick. "I can't seem to find a driver for this" - worked out of the box on ubuntu
<medfly> ^^
<keastes> erUSUL: that usually works, but ive got a wireless card thats gone crazy as of 10.10
<medfly> http://www.xboxscene.com/articles/controller-linux.php
<ohzie> ikonia: That was my initial belief as well, but I've seen it happen on three clients now
<TuGa> hi
<th0r> Djlbert: research the xmodmap file in linux
<Djlbert> k
<ohzie> ikonia: and when I turn off dhcp3-server and start the dhcp service on the windows machine, the clients pull IPs fine.
<TuGa> i want to disable cupsd from starting at boot, how can i do this?
<ikonia> ohzie: ahh, are these part of a windows domain ?
<ohzie> OH WOW okay I just made headway
<thangavel> how to search for a channel here??
<medfly> Djlbert: check out my link, it seems to be specific for it. I can't vouch for its credibility, though.
<ohzie> I got a client to pick up an ip, a windows XP client
<ikonia> thangavel: look on www.freenode.net for usage
<ohzie> and it says its dhcp server is "
<ohzie> "127.0.1.1" <--
<thangavel> <ikonia> :once again thanx.
<Djlbert> th0r probalem is finding out the values for the xbox controller buttons
<Djlbert> otherwise that would seemingly be very easy to do
<ohzie> This is weird.
<Djlbert> with xmodmap
<ohzie> ( ;_;)
<ilea> hi all
<th0r> Djlbert: there is a program for that, but I don't recall what it is. You run it and when you press a button it returns the keycode
<Djlbert> yeah thats exactly what I need
<medfly> there's no netbook amd64 thing? odd.
<ikonia> medfly: 32bit processors
<ilea> can someone tell me whi i can't send files with pidgin when i am loged on yahoo messenger
<dagon666> did anyone successfully configured .htaccess password authentication on ubuntu for gitweb ?
<ikonia> ilea: not supported
<medfly> ikonia: ya, I know. I just happen to have a 64bit processor
<th0r> Djlbert: a simple search would solve your issue http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=keycodes+for+linux
<dagon666> or any other cgi script ?
<ikonia> medfly: that's why it doesn't exist though
<Djlbert> thanks
<medfly> ikonia: I don't understand :S
<ilea> there is a chat app that suports sending files?
<alumno> k pasaa
<thangavel> java
<^Phantom^> http://chzderp.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/hurr-durr-derp-face-oh-haaaaaay-thuuuuuuuur.jpg
<Djlbert> how can i get xev to monitor js0
<juk> i heard i can help in developing of nouveau by running something and submitting dumps, is it true?
<bazhang> ^Phantom^, dont spam here
<ohzie> ikonia: They are part of a windows domain, yes
<^Phantom^> Eep.
<^Phantom^> I thought I was still in OT
<medfly> what's on the nebook version anyway? just a different window manager configuration?
<ohzie> ikonia: what could cause a client to think its dhcp server is 127.0.1.1 when it is not that at all?
<^Phantom^> sorry
<ikonia> ohzie: ask the guys in ##windows, however I do know there can be problems with windows machines not accepting DHCP offers from servers that are non-members of the windows domain
<juk> what is Mod4+P i don't have any binds in shortcuts
<sacarlson> ohzie: maybe your local ubuntu is running the dhcpd ?
<Djlbert> th0r when I press buttons on my xbox controller nothing comes up in xev
<Djlbert> but it works for my mouse and keys lol
<ohzie> sacarlson: What?
<juk> it flicks my screen
<io> juk: Switch display.
<sacarlson> ohzie: that's one of the localhost ip
<juk> io: ah
<ohzie> sacarlson: The client that's getting that as its dhcp server is not running the dhcp server. It is a windows xp client. the dhcp server is 192.168.1.20
<io> juk: It can be disabled using gconf by setting /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/plugins/xrandr/active to false.
<Dolphin_Boy> hy
<Djlbert> well thanks for the help hopefully i figure this out
<Djlbert> bbl
<Djlbert> pm me if you find a solution while I am gone if you dont mind
<sacarlson> ohzie: oh must be a windows thing then,  try dhclient from a linux system to verify
<keastes> is there a list of wifi adapters the works as of 10.10? i have one that worked 10.04 and is not going crazy and the offical documetation has not seen an update sence gutsy.
<sbaumgar> hi all
<kisuke> sbaumgar: hi
<sbaumgar> i am having an issue with my damn microsoft mouse
<juk> io: cool!
<sbaumgar> it is a microsoft optical mouse usb
<kisuke> sbaumgar: like what? and watch your mouth please
<sbaumgar> and it is not detected by ubuntu10.04
<kisuke> sbaumgar: what have you tried so far?
<juk> io: now i have to logout and come back to stop screen flicking
<sbaumgar> I've tried lsusb and it doens'n get shown in the list
<kisuke> sbaumgar: have you tried a diffrent usb port?
<sbaumgar> I've tried different usp borts and mice but no success until now
<kisuke> sbaumgar: which M$ mouse is it?
<sbaumgar> hold on please
<sbaumgar> ms optical mouse 1.0a
<sbaumgar> ms basic optical mouse 1.0a
<sacarlson> kisuke:  does iwconfig show your wifi device?
<kisuke> sacarlson: yes, and it works- sort of, starts to connect to the network and get stuck in a loop
<sacarlson> kisuke: is your network wpa?
<kisuke> sacarlson: yes
<kisuke> !pm >sb
<kisuke> !pm > sbaumgar
<ubottu> sbaumgar, please see my private message
<sacarlson> kisuke: did you try wicd  or wpagui ?
<rtyuio> i use Xen as VM spmccann
<kisuke> sacarlson: it worked oob in 10.04, can cannonical stick with the working configs? going beteween working and not working is starting to give me whiplash
<sacarlson> kisuke: different configs work for different people,  network-manager isn't working for everyone with wifi
<kisuke> sacarlson: why am i not supprised? ugh, now to go kludge together a bridge
<sacarlson> kisuke: simply sudo apt-get install wicd  and see if that works
<kisuke> sacarlson: *repeats part abotu bridge*
<borgeshsmorg> Hey guys Microcenter has a sale 2Terabytes hard drive for about $90.00.
<kisuke> sbaumgar: can you plug the mouse in and then run "dmesg | tail" from a terminal?
<swazzy> thow do i now stop the appearance window from popping up on﻿ future boots? it's there every time i login now. mildly bothersome
<sbaumgar> shall i pm you?
<Fshy> Hello guys. I need a bit of help.
<sbaumgar> kisuke, shall i pm you???
<kisuke> sbaumgar: did you get ubottu's message earlier about PMs?
<kisuke> sbaumgar: oh wait, use a paste bin
<kisuke> !PB
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<newbie_001> how do i add a directory to environment PATH permanently? i have tried 'PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin:' as both user and su but it only lasts for the current terminal session
<swazzy> how do i stop the appearance window from popping up on future boots? it happen every time i login.
<Fshy> I installed fglrx, but I get a "X Error of Failed Request: BadRequest... blah blah blah" error whenever I try to do anything like config the catalyst panel.
<juk> newbie_001: export?
<newbie_001> no i will try and get back
<sbaumgar> sorry i am a noob, what shall i do?
<Fshy> Hm...
<Fshy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567299/ is the full thing.
<sbaumgar> did it
<kisuke> sbaumgar: runn the command i gave you in the quotes, highlight the output and push ctrl+shift+C and paste it at paste.ubuntu.org, then post the link here
<Fshy> If I try fglrxinfo
<newbie_001> tried export still only temporary
<sbaumgar> omg, watch the message: An error has occurred in the Pastebin software. Please notify the administrators.
<jrib> newbie_001: edit your ~/.profile (use the example there with ~/bin as a guide)
<kisuke> sbaumgar: reload the page
<sbaumgar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567300/
<jrib> newbie_001: and if you are trying to add ~/bin then ~/.profile already does that.  (you just need to log out and back in)
<newbie_001> jrib ok will try
<jrib> newbie_001: (after creating ~/bin that is)
<kisuke> sbaumgar: oh lord bad driver
<guitar431> how can i transfer files from on ubuntu computer to another ubuntu computer?
<guitar431> one
<sbaumgar> all i did was to plug in the mouse
<ucenik31> citas?
<kisuke> guitar431: there is ubuntus cloud for one, dropbox, e-mail, (s)FTP, sneakernet.
<sbaumgar> i never installed something
<ucenik31> #stefan
<kisuke> sbaumgar: no the built in profile for that mouse is borked
<io> guitar431: A number of ways, preferably I'd use SFTP if they're networked.
<sbaumgar> okay, you know how to fix it?
<Fshy> So can anyone give me a hand with my video card issues?
<borgeshsmorg> Guitar431 if you set up both computers to log into the IRC you can DCC send data to the other computer.
<io> Fshy: What issues?
<dustin> how do i make a file it treminal?
<ikonia> dustin: touch$filename
<ikonia> dustin: touch $filename
<guitar431> lol thanks borgeshmorg
<kisuke> sbaumgar: not off the top of my head, just out of curiosty can you unplug the mouse run "lsusb > ~/lsusb.txt" plug the mouse back in run "lsusb > ~/lsusb1.txt" and then "cd ~ && diff lsusb.txt lsusb1.txt"
<sbaumgar> will do
<juk> is there another way to transfer files other than sftp (6Mb/s higher)?
<juk> wired
<Fshy> io: I installed fglrx, but it seems that a lot of graphics stuff got borked after that.
<Fshy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567299/
<Fshy> That's what I get for doing anything, like fglrxinfo
<kisuke> sbaumgar: also, you can type the first couple letters of someone's nick then hit tab and the name will auto complete and ping the person you were talking to
<Pici> juk: netcat would be a low-level way of doing it.  See http://oreilly.com/pub/h/1058
<Fshy> So all in all, I got nothing. I looked up a few things and found.....nothing that really helped me.
<red> I just recently stumbled upon an article showcasing some nice ubuntu themes (and an app that handled it I think), now I cant find it anywhere meh
<red> Anyone know what it might be?
<dustin> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_set_up_Wake-On-Lan_(Ubuntu)    am i doing this right ?
<Pici> juk: Er, looks like theres a typo in that,t ake a look at the first comment.
<sbaumgar> kisuke, i've now 2 textfiles
<borgeshsmorg> Guitar431 do you play the guitar? I play lead and blues guitar and more.
<kisuke> sbaumgar: what did the last command out put?
<sbaumgar> nothing
<kisuke> sbaumgar: you had the mouse pluged in durring one and not the other right?
<sbaumgar> correct
<juk> Pici: ah, thanks, yeah i was thinking sftp wastes trafic on crypting, when security isn't issue
<sbaumgar> kisuke, the led was blinking and now it is off again
<kisuke> sbaumgar: ok now im lost, and im fried enough for lack of sleep that im not gonna be much good, good luck
<sbaumgar> kisuke, thx
<kisuke> sbaumgar: np
<kisuke> dustin: its a blank page
<dustin> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_set_up_Wake-On-Lan_(Ubuntu)
<lsaint> 1
<dustin> HOW-TO set up Wake-On-Lan (Ubuntu)
<kisuke> dustin: its still a blank page, if you are editing it, you need to save it first
<AbhijiT> :o its dustin !!!
 * AbhijiT hides!
<lsaint> 您好
<kisuke> dustin: scratch that, the URL is not showin right on my side
<Pici> kisuke: The link parsing seems to break before the close paren.  Make sure thats showing up in your browser.
<dustin> AbhijiT, hi its you
<psycho_oreos> !cn| lsaint
<ubottu> lsaint: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<kisuke> Pici: the opening in xchats case
<AbhijiT> :)
<dustin> kisuke,  ots on wiki
<dustin> AbhijiT,  im still at it
<AbhijiT> :o
 * AbhijiT ruuuns!!!
<Blorg28> Does anyone know how to disable cupsd in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<dustin> anyone  know about xbmc ?
<dustin> !ubuntu|cupsd
<ubottu> cupsd: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<zhoste> sure is smurfy in here...
<karakasimov> anyone know of a program like that of "dependency walk......" of Visual Studio for ubuntu?
<Pici> dustin: Whats your question about that page?
<AbhijiT> ewwwww visual stuio!!! ewwww aaakkkkk eaakkk
<jrib> Blorg28: if you don't want it, why not just uninstall it?
<Pici> karakasimov: For those of us who aren't familiar with what that does, can you perhaps elaborate?
<stianhj> karakasimov, something like apt-rdepends? apt-get install apt-rdepends
<stianhj> karakasimov, it displays a hierarchy of package dependencies for a given package
<dustin> wake on lan is my goal , computer to computer ,andriond to computer this  is what im trying to do . setup an xbmc and the andriod app with it
<Blorg28> jrib: actually I don't need it, but who know... not a problem having it installed, I just don't want it runing. I can't find it in sysv-rc-conf, I don't know where it is started
<jrib> Blorg28: it's an upstart job
<Blorg28> jrib: upstart job ?
<jrib> !upstart | Blorg28
<ubottu> Blorg28: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Pici> dustin: So whats the question about that page? I see instructions there, are you having problems with some of them?
<Blorg28> jrib: thank you very much
<ucenik05> hey
<jrib> Blorg28: you can add "never" as a starting condition and it won't start when you boot
<Blorg28> jrib: ok, thx ;)
<jrib> Blorg28: in /etc/init/cups.conf that is
<ucenik05> HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<ucenik05> WHAT IS TIHIS??
<jatt> ban
<ucenik05> WHAT IS THIS
<ucenik05> ?
<ucenice> <3
<ucenik05> HEHEHE
<ucenik05> HRISTO DA TE EBAM I GZ
<ucenice> smej se kurvo
<jatt> !troll
<lsaint> quit
<juk> Pitel: thanks
<[The_OP]> :/
<juk> Pici: thanks
<dustin> i want to know if im doin it right , i dont like command line  theres no manual to it so i do know how to work it, i like a gui better for that reason
<jatt> there are manuals for it
<jatt> lots of them
<dustin> ???!?!?!?!?
<jatt> what
<novitololo> Hi, I can hear sounds from Amarok and system, but I can't hear the sound on youtube (tried on both Chrome and Firefox) any thoughts?
<dustin> how much is lots?
<[The_OP]> novitololo, alsamixer?
<Pici> dustin: That page looks accurate to me, I can't tell you if you're doing it right because you haven't told us what you
<Pici> have done.
<jatt> lots
<novitololo> everything seems right at alsamixer
<jatt> the bash documentation is 1MB
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Zuhaitz> ubuntu 11.04 fuck
<Zuhaitz> fuck
<Zuhaitz> fuck
<FloodBot3> Zuhaitz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<novitololo> [The_OP]: I see verything right at alsamixer
<dustin> well its saying that i can use a file without it being there
<dustin> no such dictory,
<jatt> what?
<Pici> dustin: What file? What part of the instructions?
<jatt> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<karakasimov> er. i meant a software similar to 'nm' with a GUI.
<jrib> karakasimov: "nm"?  As in "Network Manager"?
<jeromatron> anyone know why setting a the memlock in /etc/security/limits.d/<user>.conf or /etc/security/limits.conf wouldn't take effect for the user?
<juk> jeromatron: restart?
<jeromatron> juk - I tried that, but it's still the same
<dustin> The init.d script
<KGBWolf> runnung tar-zxf command gives me invalid command do i need to install anything?
<JunkyJames> hey i need to run a script on startup, how would i do that?
<jatt> KGBWolf: watch the space
<juk> jeromatron: well what you expect? freezings?
<Pici> jrib: nm from binutils.
<jrib> KGBWolf: space after the "tar"
<karakasimov> no just the 'nm' command/executable you type in a terminal. it shows details of 'a.out' / dynamic libraries '.so'
<jeromatron> juk - what I'm trying to do is set the memlock to unlimited for a user and when I su - <user> ulimit -l returns 64 no matter what I do.
<Stormshadow> hi all, i just installed a hardy chroot and would like to retrieve important packages such as X development libs etc - is there a package (nnnn-common) i can point to using apt-get, to retrieve necessary development utils and libs?
<bc81> JunkyJames: go to System >> Preferences >> Startup Applications: Add
<juk> jeromatron: it shows for me too, and unlimite
<JunkyJames> bc81: sorry, i forgot to mention im ubuntu server :P
<juk> jeromatron: 64 is unlimited
<Datch> ls
<jrib> Stormshadow: not really, there's build-essential and then *-dev for whatever you want.  But hardy is EOL soon, why not use lucid or maverick?
<dustin> dustin@dustin-desktop:~$ sudo cat << EOF >> /etc/init.d/wake-on-lan
<dustin> > #!/bin/bash
<dustin> > #
<dustin> > ### BEGIN INIT INFO
<dustin> > # Provides:             wake-on-lan
<FloodBot3> dustin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jatt> Stormshadow: xserver-xorg-dev
<eXpLoD> how can i fix my flash player?do I need to update it?because some apps with flash player like tinychat dont work properly for me
<Stormshadow> hi jrib, tanks - would buil-essential include X too ?
<jrib> Stormshadow: no.
<bc81> JunkyJames: i haven't used server edition, but maybe check ~/.config/autostart  ??
<Stormshadow> ok would have to install these serially then
<Stormshadow> thanks to JATT too
<jrib> JunkyJames: what do you want to run exactly?
<JunkyJames> jrib: a php script in the background with root privileges
<jrib> JunkyJames: I suppose you can use /etc/rc.local or root's crontab (with @reboot)
<JunkyJames> jrib: how does @reboot work?
<jrib> JunkyJames: you use @reboot for the time specification in your crontab and the command gets executed once, at startup
<JunkyJames> jrib: oh ok cool beans ill try that thanks
<jrib> JunkyJames: « man 5 crontab » mentions it
<Stormshadow> would installing lucid or maverick restrict me to a recent version of libc? I would like to use libc2.7
<jrib> !info libc6 lucid
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8 (lucid), package size 3691 kB, installed size 9360 kB
<sol-invictus> hello! is it possible on ubuntu 10.10 amd64 to use two graphic cards (nvidia 9600 gt) with 4 screens (each 1920x1200) with just one x-server? i installed the proprietary nvidia-driver (from ubuntu repository) but i could just configure all screens when i run an x-server for each card.
<jrib> Stormshadow: yes, it would restrict you to a recent version of libc
<Stormshadow> thats my dilemma; many things compiled for libc2.7
<jrib> Stormshadow: k, just realize hardy is EOL this april
<KGBWolf> whats the su password for ubuntu 10.04 lts server?
<Stormshadow> hmm, thanks jrib, will note that and start thinking about upgrading libc
<jrib> !root | KGBWolf
<ubottu> KGBWolf: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<KGBWolf> im using sudo but i still get an output that says Permission Denied
<jrib> KGBWolf: show us what you are doing exactly
<ActionParsnip> KGBWolf: if you runs:  groups   are you in the admin group?
<sol-invictus> so i can expand the ubuntu desktop with twinview to 2 screens, then i have to select to use a seperate x-server to activate the 3rd and 4th screen again in twinview... is it possible to just use one desktop on all 4 screens?
<induz> can this command:$sudo apt-get -f install, harmful??
<induz> I am getting some error when i update my source manager
<jrib> induz: apt-get will ask for confirmation before doing anything possibly harmful
<borgeshsmorg> Hey guys what is the best program to emulate pastebin and imagebin? Any good links?
<ActionParsnip> induz: not really, it just continues installs and fixes things
<ravee> it forces, all force can be dangerous :)
<induz> so i can use that command
<jrib> induz: yes, just read the output
<Blorg28> is it safe to uninstall ubuntu-desktop. I mean, I know it's a meta package and it's empty, but will it break my system for future updates ?
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip , ths sudoers fileon my other pc  is corrupted somehow , unable to open ir with visudo or any other metod , can't update or upgrade ...any suggestions ?
<ActionParsnip> ravee: i suggest you read: man apt-get    before advising
<jrib> BluesKaj: update-manager will reinstall it on upgrades I think
<jrib> erm
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: boot to root recovery mode and repair
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: I can pastebin my virgin file which you can then simply copy over the top
<induz> I am not getting any error Now
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, yeah , I tried that , no luck
<jrib> Blorg28: update-manager will reinstall it on upgrades I think.  It's safe to remove but you should have it installed on upgrades
<Blorg28> jrib: ok. mmm.. I'm trying to remove cups, and it want to remove ubuntu-desktop too :/
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, like I said there's no way to open it ..it just errors out
<jrib> Blorg28: heh, why didn't you just do what I said to /etc/init/cups.conf?
<sol-invictus> does anyone runs ubuntu on 4 screens with 2 graphic cards?
<Blorg28> jrib: yeah, it works, I added "never" to the "start on" condition ;) but I fear that on the next update, it will erase the upstart script
<induz> it says;0 to remove and 15 not upgraded, why??
<jrib> Blorg28: it will not
<ravee> right you are, i was confusing things :)
<BluesKaj> jrib, ActionParsnip I even tried to rm -rf , but that doesn't work
<induz> I mean the command;$sudo apt-get -f install, gives me output;0 to remove and 15 not upgraded, why??
<jrib> Blorg28: apt will prompt you about what you want to do with configuration files
<asdfqwer> hey if i wanted to backup my gnome-panel settings i.e. panel position and components on panel, where would i go?
<jrib> BluesKaj: how are you determining it is corrupted?
<KGBWolf> jrib im running a sudo sh startserver.sh
<Blorg28> jrib: ok, problem solved then, thanks again. Sorry for the noob question I'm new to ubuntu... was on debian for the last 10 years...
<jrib> BluesKaj: you realize that's pretty meaningless?
<jrib> ugh, I'm getting confused.  Ignore my last BluesKaj
<jrib> KGBWolf: what does « groups » return?
<aroshlakshan> does anyone know how to change the boot screen of ubuntu?? it was great before but when i installed my vga drivers it turned in to an ugky boot screen
<bc81> asdfqwer: not sure, but have a look in ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<juk> Blorg28: nice joke, ubuntu isn't much different
<aroshlakshan> ugly!!!
<jrib> !plymouth | aroshlakshan
<ubottu> aroshlakshan: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Blorg28> juk: ;)
<asdfqwer> bc81, yeah i guess that entire folder eh
<BluesKaj> jrib,  /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 27 <<< sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 27 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<Blorg28> juk: upstart is something new for me. I have to rethink the way my system start services
<aroshlakshan> so do i have to type this "sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u"
<brandon420> guys, why cant i move files into my /var/www/ folder on my home computer? says permission denied
<RedO_1ping_only> anyone use bitcoin?
<Blorg28> juk: and learn to live with sudo too
<jrib> BluesKaj: don't use "sh file".  Instead make the file executable and do "./file"
<juk> Blorg28: ah
<jrib> aroshlakshan: if that's the theme you want, sure
<jrib> !permissions > brandon420
<ubottu> brandon420, please see my private message
<Blorg28> juk: but I have to admit that ubuntu is really good at a desktop system... pretty much everything works out of the box :)
<jrib> brandon420: I'd recommend creating a new group (like www-editors for example), adding your user to that group, chgrp www-editors  /var/www, and add group write permissions to /var/www
<rajciak> hello
<aroshlakshan> ok thanks guys
<bc81> asdfqwer: yea, maybe try moving it somewhere else, and kill the panel.  see if it reverts to default
<juk> Blorg28: despite all efforts of every hardware manufactures to ruin this
<Zeu5> bought a new laptop. installed ubuntu 10.04 64 bit. using USB hdd to transfer data. 32bit old laptop can detect hdd, but 64 bit cannot. please help. gconfeditor already shows automount.
<Lufti_oO> Maverick 10.10, Gnome, Nvidia 9600M GT (supported by all drivers since 173): Added  ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates to my sources. Deinstalled all nvidia-* packets and installed nvidia-current. Now X starts as before but when I type my username (after some letters), press enter, or switch to another terminal with CTRL+ALT+Fx the screen turns black and the system is freezed. The new xorg.conf differs only with its comments to that from 173 driver.
<Lufti_oO> any Idea?
<jrib> BluesKaj: you should never assume .sh means you can run the file through sh.  Use of ".sh" is actually unfortunate imo
<induz> Do I need a program like Avast or some other virus protection s/w on Lucid?/
<jatt> induz: NO!
<jrib> !virus | induz
<ubottu> induz: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jatt> induz: there are no viruses in linux
<jatt> induz: not one
<KGBWolf> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Zeu5> bought a new laptop. installed ubuntu 10.04 64 bit. using USB hdd to transfer data. 32bit old laptop can detect hdd, but 64 bit cannot. please help. gconfeditor already shows automount.
<jatt> use 32bit, I also have a 64bit machine and installed 32bit to avoid all that mess
<jrib> KGBWolf: don't use "sh file".  Instead make the file executable and do "./file"
<sol-invictus> hi! does anyone runs ubuntu on 4 screens with 2 graphic cards with one x-server? is this even possible?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, gonna take your suggestion about the recovery root mode , I just tried fix brken pakges, ...will I have access to the sudoers  file using that method?
<jrib> BluesKaj: yes, pastebin your /etc/sudoers
<KGBWolf> is 777 full permission?
<jatt> KGBWolf: avoid it
<jrib> KGBWolf: it doesn't matter for your issue.  And you never want 777 anyway.  Do what I told you just now
<anjelo> firefox
<anjelo> dir
<BluesKaj> jrib, like I said earlier , it won't open , it errors out , otherwise i would edit the offending line myself
<anjelo> /home/anjelo
<jrib> BluesKaj: in recovery mode?
<BluesKaj> anyway , bbl
<BluesKaj> jrib, no , I havent tried recovery mode yet
<jrib> BluesKaj: did you cause this error by editing /etc/sudoers?
<Mad_Dud> hi guys. could someone help me with remapping "back" button on mouse, to act like middle mouse button?
<Greengrass> Hi guys, I have a problem.
<jrib> Mad_Dud: do you still want middle to be middle?
<Greengrass> Someone on here was helping me install wine
<Greengrass> and now my computer won't boot.
<jrib> Greengrass: what exactly did you do?
<Mad_Dud> jrib: it's logitech mx air and technically it does not have middle
<memoryleak> Greengrass: Error messages?
 * juk hide fast
<Greengrass> I followed there instructions up until dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<Greengrass> and now when I switch on, nothing
<Mad_Dud> jrib: and this "back" button acts like "back" (in browsers for example) by default out of the box.
<Mad_Dud> on ubuntu1010
<Greengrass> no grub, just a post message saying no os found
<Wulfy> Greengrass,  how does dd have anything to do with wine?
<libaofeng> i am coming
<Wulfy> Greengrass,  youve been had some muppet told you to clear your hdd
<llutz> Greengrass: who told you to "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda"
<Greengrass> O know :(
<sacarlson> Greengrass: wow that's a complete wipe of putting all zero data in you hda disk
<Greengrass> O well, I best go back and install a new os
<Blorg28> oO
<xonix> Hi, i have installed apache2 for a while. After a few configuration errors... i decided to remove all the packages with aptitude remove apache and do a new setup from default. After doing a new installation with aptitude install apache2. The directory structure /etc/apache2 looks fine, but i miss some files like the apache2.conf. How can i resolve this problem ?
<BluesKaj> jrib,yes I mistakenly tried to edit it by ssh from thios pc , and didn'trealize it  hadn't worked our til this morning
<Greengrass> Thanks guys
<jrib> BluesKaj: in the future make sure you use visudo to edit sudoers.  But for now, you should be able to fix the issue by using recovery mode
 * BluesKaj has breakfast
<jatt> apache2.2-common: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<famihug> Today I can't hear any sound from my laptop but yestoday it worked well, i switch to Win7 and it still working. What happen to my Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> jrb I did use visudo
<jatt> install apache2.2-common
<jrib> Mad_Dud: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1256549.html has some discussion
<osmosis_paul> Hi everybody, i'm trying to send a backup from one machine to another one by rsync, but i'm seeing that using rsync that i'm trying to do is transfer from the remote machine to the local
<famihug> i didn't mute it
<jrib> BluesKaj: strange
<Mad_Dud> thanks jrib.
<Wulfy> famihug,  you hit the mute button?
<famihug> no
<osmosis_paul> i'm doing this "rsync -ave 'ssh -i /home/ubuntu/.ssh/private_key.pem -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no' ubuntu@"remotemachine":/home/ubuntu/tmp /mnt/ebs_volume/"
<BluesKaj> jrib, I'll try fixinfg it in a few mins..breakfast time here
<gp5st> is there a way to get metacity to wrap workspaces?  I found a thread that stated that the devs didn't want to and wouldn't add an option to, but is there a hack or a workspace manager that ill?
<gp5st> will*
<osmosis_paul> to transfer something from A to B can i use rsync or this is only to copy something from B to A calling from A
<famihug> i've just upgrade to newer kernel but i switch to the older and it didn't work
<sudipta> is stacks can be integrated in docky?
<jatt> gp5st: you can do it with compiz
<jatt> gp5st: without compiz metacity is a joke
<jatt> gp5st: you cannot do anything fancy with it
<tobiassjosten> I'm trying to set a custom prompt with colors but I'm running into a problem when it's wrapped. The new line starts at the same line and thus overwrites it. Every guide I've come across says I need to surround the color codes with \[ and \] but the only prints out "\[" and "\]" to the terminal. Any ideas what I could be doing wrong?
<gp5st> jatt: yeah, i that's what I read. I was hoping there was something lighter weight.  I guess i don't have to enable all the pretty effects, though.  thank you.
<Blorg28> gajim or emesene can't flash in the taskbar when incoming new chat message. I installed notification-deamon but it doesn't change anything... is it something I have to activate in gnome itself ?
<famihug> Today I can't hear any sound from my laptop but yestoday it worked well, i switch to Win7 and it still working. What happen to my Ubuntu?
<bc81_> sudipta: are you talking about stacks from awn?
<mk4> hello, is there a way in terminal to batch convert a folder of /.flac files to .wav, and then batch convert the files into .mp3 using lame?
<sudipta> bc81_:yes
<vooze> How do i check which netkort i have?? because my wired network dont work on ubuntu 10.10?
<g_0_0> !sound | famihug
<ubottu> famihug: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jatt> tobiassjosten: use this:
<jatt> PS1="$C_GRAY[$C_LIGHT_BLUE\t$C_GRAY][$C_LIGHT_BLUE\u@\h:\w$C_GRAY]\$ $C_RESET"
<jatt> and
<jatt> C_GRAY="\[\033[1;30m\]"
<FloodBot3> jatt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tobiassjosten> jatt: Thanks! I'll try that.
<libaofeng> thanks
<jatt> C_LIGHT_BLUE="\[\033[1;34m\]"
<bc81_> sudipta: never used docky before, but see this guide: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/stacks-for-docky-looks-like-a-dream-works-like-one-too/
<Blorg28> mk4: http://www.tuxarena.com/static/cli_audio_guide.php
<michael138> how do i find a emulator program for my computer
<mk4> Blorg28: thanks
<llutz> michael138: why do you want to emulate your computer if your computer works?
<bc81_> sudipta: or you can try it with one command: wget http://www.panticz.de/sites/default/files/Docky/compile.docky.stacks.sh.txt -O – | bash –
<sacarlson> michael138: to start you have to know what kind of a computer you want to emulate
<sudipta> bc81_:thanx
<jatt> os8 - DEC OS8 images for a PDP-8 emulator
<michael138> ok now iam lost i just was looking for a nes emulater and what do u mean
<jatt> snes9x-x is good you can play mario with it
<jatt> and contra
<vooze> How do i check which netkort i have?? because my wired network dont work on ubuntu 10.10?
<llutz> vooze: "lspci | grep -i ether"
<michael138> snes9x-x s that compatable with my usb Nintendo controllers
<ActionParsnip> michael138: playdeb repos have some decent emulators for snes etc
<sacarlson> michael138: I found this http://fms.komkon.org/iNES/
<jatt> it has some joystick option never used it you should try it out
<cloudUser2> Hi guys
<induz> is there anyone using Jokosher??
<michael138> thanks guys and srry iam not doin any difficultquestion i just got ubuntu like yesterday so i  got some learning whats compatible with my os now
<cloudUser2> What is the ubuntu default login for ssh?
<jatt> 42
<cloudUser2> I'm using ubuntu on the amazon cloud
<vooze> llutz, this is the line i get: 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03).. what should i google for (what is the "short" name for my ethernet ??)
<ActionParsnip> cloudUser2: your userame and password on the server system, there is no default
<erUSUL> vooze: your nic uses r8169 driver in linux if that's what you ask
<jatt> the default is test/test
<cloudUser2> Accelerator, what would they be?
<cloudUser2> Accelerator, the password is the secret key/pem file. What is the username?
<mk4> Blorg28: that guide you linked to only shows how to convert single files using ffmpeg and lame. any info on how to batch convert an entire folder without having to manually enter every filename?
<michael138> how do i change my nick name on here
<jatt> with /nick
<llutz> vooze: RTL8111/8168B
<erUSUL>  /nick newnick
<cloudUser2> Accelerator, found it, it is 'ubuntu'
<cloudUser2> and there is no sudo password!
<Blorg28> mk4: look at the script, there is a bash loop
<mk4> whats a bash loop?
<Blorg28> mk4: ok wait
<KGBWolf> whats an easy way to auto start applications using KDE
<llutz> vooze:try " sudo modprobe r8169"
<ActionParsnip> !cik | michael138
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, jrib , ok fixed the sudoers file , had a bad line under %Admin, thanks for the suggestions :)
<sacarlson> mk4:  example http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-for-loop/
<ActionParsnip> KGBWolf: add a symlink to it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Blorg28> mk4: you want flac to mp3 right ? try this : for file in *.flac; do flac -cd "$file" | lame -h - "${file%.flac}.mp3"; done
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: good lad :)
<Blorg28> you need flac and lame of course
<mk4> thanks!
<deno> hi
<deno> Can you tell me what could happen if I remove the swap partition? will my linux system boot?
<ikonia> deno: should do
<vooze> llutz, no respons to that command
<jatt> deno: nothing
<ActionParsnip> deno: yes, as long as it's not referenced in fstab
<michael138> actionparsnip:what
<llutz> vooze: no reply = goog news, "ifconfig -a"
<deno> uhm
<llutz> good*
<ActionParsnip> !nick | michael138
<ubottu> michael138: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<deno> and what if I create another partition
<ActionParsnip> michael138: meant to trigger that from ubuntu
<deno> another swap partition I mean
<ikonia> deno: nothing
<ActionParsnip> deno: that's fine
<deno> will my system recognize it automatically?
<ikonia> deno: if you put it in your fstab, yes
<deno> uhm
<deno> so have I to do it before the boot right'
<deno> ?
<llutz> deno: automatically? no
<ikonia> deno: or just do a swapon /dev/partition
<michael138> !nick | ike138
<ubottu> ike138: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<deno> ikonia, when?
<ikonia> deno: post boot
<michael138> wow did it work
<michael138> nope
<deno> ok
<deno> better to add it in the fstab
<deno> thank you guys
<ActionParsnip> deno: either way is fine, just remember to use swapoff or the partition will be in use if you do it before the reboot
<ActionParsnip> deno: technically, you don't have to reboot at all
<deno> ok
<deno> cool
<deno> :)
<vooze> llutz, here is paste: http://pastebin.com/hRL23qN7
<Wulfy> hey action whats with having to reboot after a upgrade now days, used to be linux was the rebootless master
<llutz> vooze: eth0 should be your wired-nic. does it show up now in networkmanager?
<KGBWolf> is port 443 used by ubuntu 10.04 LTS server for anything because it says it is used by another app?
<erUSUL> KGBWolf: 443 is https iirc ?
<vooze> llutz, its right over the wireless, but it just says "not connected" and when i plug the cable in, nothing happens
<llutz> KGBWolf: netstat -tulpen |grep 443
<ActionParsnip> Wulfy: new kernels are the only real reason to reboot, you can use ksplice to prevent that
<Wulfy> ActionParsnip, yeah seen that but not tried yet been considering deploying it on some vps nodes
<NoNaMeNo> how can I create an xorg.conf from the xorg autodetection?
<llutz> vooze: but you are sure, the cable is OK?
<vooze> llutz, yeah, works perfect in my boxee mediecenter
<erUSUL> NoNaMeNo: « sudo Xorg -configure :1 »
<ActionParsnip> Wulfy: ksplice will (as far I know) change the bits of the kernel in RAM which need changing, so no reboot is needed
<Wulfy> ActionParsnip,  any downsides?
<llutz> vooze: "sudo apt-get install ethtool" and then check "sudo ethtool eth0|grep Link" with cable attached
<ActionParsnip> Wulfy: not that I know of
<zoel> help me, i already have mysql, apache2, phpmyadmin. but when i go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin , i doesn't work
<Wulfy> ActionParsnip,  seems odd its not included by default in os's now days if it has such benifits as 0 reboots
<serard> Hello, is there any truetype font installed on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<memoryleak> zoel, error message? result?
<zhoste> yay i
<memoryleak> Doesn't work could mean anything
<zoel> memoryleak, i'm using firefox, it's show pop up save/download to ...
<zhoste> yay i'm remotely accessing my computer's terminal through my android phone. :)
<serard> Where are fonts stored on ubuntu 10.10 ? please :)
<vooze_> llutz, back again.. i got it "blinking" now
<vooze_> but there is no internet from it
<memoryleak> " i already have mysql, apache2, phpmyadmin" - what about PHP?
<llutz> vooze_: you have a router/dhcp-server running?
<ActionParsnip> Wulfy: i guess because the user has to check for the new kernel, then updates. This could easily be scripted though
<vooze_> llutz, yes
<vooze_> works fine with wireless.. and the cable works in my mediecenter just fine
<llutz> vooze_: "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Wulfy> ActionParsnip,  indeed
<llutz> vooze_: you might need to disconnect wifi before
<vooze_> llutz, okay, be right back :D
<Zoffix_> Hey. I've just installed Ubuntu 10.10 and I notice that my windows are going UNDER the panel; it's especially troublesome when the panel is on the right, as window scrollbars become hidden. In my old version, maximizing windows would align them to the panel, not window edges. I tried googling around, but haven't found an answer. Any idea how I can fix this, please?
<zoel> memoryleak, i'm also using apache2triad in windows, when i goto http://localhost/phpmyadmin its show username & password window
<KGBWolf> nothing is resturn when i do netstat 443
 * BluesKaj doesn't understand the reboot fear that's out there nowadays for home computers ,workplace servers are a different story of course
<memoryleak> zoel: what does apt-get install php return?
<memoryleak> Either you didn't installed php or it isn't configured as handler for php files
<llutz> KGBWolf: what do you want to do, what fails, what errors?
<deddyotz> hi
<KGBWolf> llutz running a shell says port 443 is in use i want to terminate whatever is using 443 permanately
<Wulfy> BluesKaj,  this is why i mentioed i may be deploying it on some vps hardware nodes, end users really hate it when there vps's go down
<zoel> Zoffix_:make a new username ..
<llutz> KGBWolf: sudo lsof -i :443
<Zoffix_> zoel, and that's it? Is it some kind of a bug?
<vooze> llutz, damn you rock:D it all works now
<Zoffix_> zoel, Or are you talking about on IRC :) ?
<vooze> llutz, if i may ask.. what did that command do? sudo modprobe r8169
<llutz> vooze: check after reboot "lsmod|grep 8169" if the module was loaded. if NOT, add it to /etc/modules
<llutz> vooze: it just loads the nics kernel-driver manually
<BluesKaj> Wulfy, , understood
<zgr> hi all! my friend has samsung rv408 laptop with maverick on it, in gdm touchpad works but after login don't; how to fix that? Disabling touchpad with gconftool don't worked
<vooze> llutz, okay, i'll just do a quick reboot now to be sure :) brb
<llutz> vooze: which should have been done automatically. so you might force it, with /etc/modules: just one line "r8169"
<KGBWolf> llutz port 443 is still in use
<rafi> hi guys ..if you can help me i ll be happy ;)  i bought 2 screen  i wanted to work both screen but i dont know how i can do that if you guys help me  i ll be appritiate
<llutz> KGBWolf: by? should have been told you
<Zoffix_> rafi, what's the problem?
<gnewb> How do I encrypt /home./usr,/var, /tmp on 10.04 post install?
<KGBWolf> llutz i dont knwo
<KGBWolf> i know it is bound
<libaofeng> who can tell me about vnc server
<llutz> KGBWolf: paste the output of that command to pastebin
<rafi> i connect the 2 screen in one computer it sposed to work but it doesnt
<compdoc> libaofeng, what do you want to know?
<llutz> KGBWolf: what you're typing makes no sense
<Zoffix_> rafi, well, does the second screen does not light up at all?
<libaofeng> about vnc server
<Zoffix_> libaofeng, what exactly?
<zoel> Zoffix: i don't know it's bug or not, but its just tips from me, when you have a problem with your ubuntu, just delete that user and maka a new user name
<rafi> no
<Zoffix_> zoel, ok, thanks
<deddyotz> any girl?
<rafi> its working
<juk> rafi: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<Zoffix_> rafi, so what's the problem?
<rafi> but i dont know how can i make it works both
<jatt> deddyotz: why do you need a girl
<BluesKaj> rafi,, more info, which graphics card etc
<compdoc> deddyotz, if I shave my legs, I look very sexy
<Mad_Dud> jrib: thanks for help! on webstie, which you gave me, i found btnx tool for mouse keys mapping. it works. thanks!
<rafi> i see
<Zoffix_> rafi, try going to System->Preferences->Monitors... (just trying to guess what you want, but check it out)
<Wulfy> compdoc,  thats nothing my wifes buying me a traning bra soon!
<compdoc> heh
<TuGa> hi any idea how on maverick to disable cupsd?
<vooze> llutz, seems it works just fine
<juk> TuGa: remove it?
<llutz> vooze: fine
<BluesKaj> TuGa, disable it startup
<BluesKaj> in startup
<juk> TuGa: stop it, i knew it
<rafi> when i go there it looks different then before it show x server information
<vooze> llutz, should i check what you said before or just figure it will work in the future also?
<deddyotz> vooze : hi
<TuGa> disable from startup at bott
<llutz> vooze: if it worked after reboot, it should work in future
<TuGa> *boot
<vooze> deddyotz, hello? :)
<gnewb> TuGa: I saw and read an article on that at Lubuntu sight and other Canonical Sites , it has something to do with a light weight install.
<KGBWolf> !ports
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<vooze> llutz, okay :)
<Visual`> !firewall :)
<deddyotz> vooze , where u from?
<llutz> KGBWolf:your paste?
<deddyotz> how make it easy?
<TuGa> gnewb, BluesKaj , juk, yes but how can i disable it from starting at boot? :s
<bullgard> Nautilus > Places shows the partition »WD1.5_1« of an external USB hdd. Why does right-click > Mount not mount this partition? (No response.) (Using GParted I had unmounted it and checked it successfully using e2fsck.) Disk Mounter applet cannot mount this partion either.
<ikonia> bullgard: we spoke about this earlier
<ikonia> bullgard: why are you asking again
<Stormshadow> isnt msgfmt supposed to be inside gettext-base?
<bullgard> ikonia: Because my problem is not solved even if I report an error to Launchpad.
<shuo_> quit
<juk> TuGa: http://www.linuxtutorialblog.com/post/tutorial-disabling-unused-daemons-to-speed-up-your-boot-sequence
<ikonia> bullgard: ok, but it's a bug, so what do you expect people to do in here
<ikonia> bullgard: if it's a bug, it needs fixing, so keeping asking in here won't fix the bug
<bullgard> ikonia: I see your point.
<sacarlson> bullgard: so there is no work around to mount it at all?
<ikonia> there is a work around, it mounts fine manually
<ikonia> it appears to just be a bug with the applet
<sacarlson> bullgard: ikonia: there problem solved, make a script to do it and make botton to run the script
<bullgard> sacarlson: So far the only workaround that I have found is that I can mount it using the command-line command 'mount'.
<basy> For example i have [sudo apt-get ] typed in console and now i double-hit TAB and bash offers "clean, install, update, ..." options.... How to setup setup this behavior fo my script? [when i have typed my_script i want bash to offer my deffined options]
<ikonia> sacarlson: we know the work around, but bullgard wants the application fixing, hence why asking in here is pointless
<ikonia> basy: not going to happen
<Geniuso> I have dualboot ubuntu and win7 and when I turn on pc there is GRUB bootloader and I want to put windows on first place
<robust> hi, everyone! need help: my kids' comp is running under #ubuntu 10.10. My main cimp is under WinXP. How can i remotedly control the kids's comp, that is installing programs, checking what my kids are doing on that comp etc. Under windows i used to use RDP or dameware. what would you suggest in this case?
<sacarlson> bullgard: you can add scripts to nautilus, so if you want it done write do it yourself
<ikonia> basy: your best option is to just do a usage option, so if you do ./yourcommand it offers your command [ usage ] options
<Wulfy> robust vnc
<Zoffix_> robust, try vnc
<jpds> basy: Look into bash completion.
<llutz> basy: check the files in /etc/bash_completion.d  and create one suitable to your script. have fun
<Wulfy> robust works on most platforms for example linux windows etc etc
<thenoob> Vvnc is written in java?
<jpds> basy: There are some examples in /etc/bash_completion.d/ .
<Wulfy> nope thenoob c+ i think
<Zoffix_> thenoob, not as far as I know.
<Geniuso>  I have dualboot ubuntu and win7 and when I turn on pc there is GRUB bootloader and I want to put windows on first place
 * jpds wonders why ikonia hates the bash_completion.
<ikonia> jpds: I don't, I think it's fine
<basy> llutz: thanx /etc/bash_completion.d/ i was looknig for :P
<tobiassjosten> jatt: Noo. Buffer flooded before I could try your suggestion. Mind giving it again please? :)
<robust> please advice how can i use vnc. what needs to be installed on ubuntu, what on winxp. i just googled vnc & some progs such as realvnc etc come up.
<tobiassjosten> jatt: On escape characters and prompt wrapping.
<Wulfy> robuust use realvnc
<Zoffix_> robust, yup, realvnc is what you want for your Windows computer. There you'll need to install the server.
<compdoc> robust, I think vnc4server for ubuntu is best, and ultravnc client on windows
<jatt> sure
<jatt> C_LIGHT_BLUE="\[\033[1;34m\]"
<jatt> C_GRAY="\[\033[1;30m\]"
<jatt> C_RESET="\[\033[0m\]"
<jatt> PS1="$C_GRAY[$C_LIGHT_BLUE\t$C_GRAY][$C_LIGHT_BLUE\u@\h:\w$C_GRAY]\$ $C_RESET"
<bullgard> sacarlson: I do not understand your English in your last message. Please explain the phrase "so if you want it done write do it yourself" to me in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<robust> Wulfy, Zoffix, compdoc: thank you, i knew I always can rely on the ubuntu community :)
<ActionParsnip> robust: vino is in a default install and will give desktop sharinig
<thenoob> robust read lxf magazine issue October 2010
<ActionParsnip> robust: there are often more graceful methods to achieve your ends (especially using apps with web interfaces)
<thenoob> it gives reviews
<compdoc> robust, vnc4server includes a program named vncconfig that you run to enable clipboard xfers
<compdoc> robust, what ActionParsnip said is true if you want to view your kids desktop. vncserver wont do that
<KGBWolf> what did you want me to pastebin?
<robust> ok, as i said i need both remote administartion (such as progs installation) & watching what my kids are doing
<thenoob> can any1 here tell me where nano's config files are located on ubuntu?
<jatt> big brother for your kids?
<jatt> nice
<llutz> KGBWolf: output of "sudo lsof -i :443"   and how you determine that somethings listens on that port
<th0r> thenoob: http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=nano+config+files
<TuGa> this is wird chkconfig shows cupsd off state for 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6 but if i do netstat -antp i get 127.0.0.1:631 open
<KGBWolf> no output
<TuGa> how can this be?!?!
<llutz> KGBWolf: then part 2
<robust> another problem i haven'r solved yet, is parental control - i tried Gnome Nanny - it displayed intimidating notices such as "in a minute yor com will be off" but... nothing happened & my kids kept on playing games though it was time to go to bed
<compdoc> robust, vino requires that someone is logged on already. vncserver doesnt require that anyone is logged in
<juk> thenoob: /etc/nanorc
<thenoob> ty
<KGBWolf> llutz im unable to bind that port
<robust> jatt: big father for my kids, i'd say
<juk> thenoob: np
<llutz> KGBWolf: you need to be root to do that
<gordonjcp> robust: "parental control" is when a parent tells the children to turn the computer off and go to bed
<g_0_0> thenoob, --> locate nano
<openSUSEkorisnik> Any recommended video/audio conversion software for linux?
<juk> openSUSEkorisnik: ffmpeg, mencoder, and brothers
<thenoob> i tried using find nano returned nothing
<ActionParsnip> openSUSEkorisnik: handbrake is one I can think of
<thenoob> i have the config now anyway
<g_0_0> thenoob, use - locate nano
<ActionParsnip> thenoob: use:   gksudo gedit /etc/nanorc
<openSUSEkorisnik> oke thanks
<hudo> I'm using lucid. Swap has no blkid, and is not activated after booting. How can I determine/generate  the uuid of the swap partition ?
<Blorg28> Does anyone have some taskbar flashing working ?
<bastidrazor> hudo: sudo blkid should show UUID's for all drives
<ActionParsnip> Blorg28: how do you mean 'flashing'?
<th0r> thenoob: or, as the google link suggested, copy /etc/nano to ~/.nanorc and you won't need sudo to edit it
<PhonicUK> hey all, i'm installing Ubuntu Server 10.10
<hudo> bastidrazor, blkid just gives /dev/sda6: TYPE="swap"  no uuid, thats my problem
<Blorg28> ActionParsnip: the blinking of the taskbar of a minimized window (like when you got a incoming chat message in gajim or emesene)
<PhonicUK> I want to install xrdp, but i can't apt-get install it
<PhonicUK> is their a repo missing that I need to add?
<PhonicUK> on the desktop version its fine
<PhonicUK> i hate all these guides for xrdp that are only for Ubuntu Desktop :\
<juk> !info xrdp
<ubottu> xrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0~20100303cvs-4 (maverick), package size 244 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<bastidrazor> hudo: sudo fdisk -l   can you pastebin the output
<juk> PhonicUK: pastebin sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Blorg28: it happens with pidgin, not sure otherwise
<PhonicUK> eh will do once this install has finished xD
<th0r> juk:  you might want to look at x-forwarding via ssh also...faster than rdp when accessing linux
<PhonicUK> i had to reinstall the VM on a new host
<Blorg28> ActionParsnip: do I need to enable something in gnome ?
<juk> th0r: g, ok
<hudo> bastidrazor, now I have formated the swap patition with gparted, and it now has a uuid. Thx for the help
<Griz64> how do I tell apt-get to just 'fetch' the packages I want and not try to install them? also, where is the cache for dl'd packages?
<bastidrazor> hudo: i didn't do anything :) but you're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> hudo: may help: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-finding-using-uuids-to-update-fstab/
<PhonicUK> Griz64, the cache is in /var/cache/apt/archives
<juk> Griz64: apt-get install package -d
<ActionParsnip> hudo: glad you got fixed :)
<bastidrazor> Griz64: --download-only   and /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Griz64> PhonicUK, Thank You.
<TuGa> this is wird chkconfig shows cupsd off state for 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6 but if i do netstat -antp i get 127.0.0.1:631 open
<TuGa> any ideas?
<llutz> TuGa: service cups stop
<PhonicUK> <3 VMWare Server :)
<goltoof> whats a good tool to split .ape file?
<erUSUL> !info shndtool
<ubottu> Package shndtool does not exist in maverick
<hudo> bastidrazor, I created the swap with Acronis, maybe that was the reason that it had no uuid. But can I generate uuid for swap manually ?
<juk> TuGa: can you rephrase to make sence
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: http://aidanjm.wordpress.com/2007/02/04/converting-monkey%E2%80%99s-audio-ape-files-to-flac-in-ubuntu/
<bastidrazor> hudo: i don't know
<erUSUL> !info shntool
<ubottu> shntool (source: shntool): multi-purpose tool for manipulating and analyzing WAV files. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.7-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 66 kB, installed size 264 kB
<goltoof> thanks ap
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: may also help http://aidanjm.wordpress.com/2007/02/15/split-lossless-audio-ape-flac-wv-wav-by-cue-file/
<PhonicUK> crap, no wonder its being stupid
<PhonicUK> my VM appears to have no network access :\
<brendan-`> hey all..  anyone know why i have the process "arecord -c 1 -f S16_LE -r 8000 -t raw" with a parent process of "randomsound -D"  starting at init?  it seems to be causing havok with my server but can't figure out what it's doing
<PhonicUK> even though it did during install
<PhonicUK> wtf?
<PhonicUK> eh it does have access
<PhonicUK> but can't reach the ubuntu servers >_<
<PhonicUK> hmm
<ActionParsnip> PhonicUK: try using static DNS servers, and ease up on the ENTER key please
<brendan-`> !info arecord
<PhonicUK> the DNS isn't the issue it seems
<ubottu> Package arecord does not exist in maverick
<compdoc> <3 KVM
<bastidrazor> hudo: uuidgen
<TuGa> llutz, yes it stoped
<hudo> ActionParsnip, your link is "outdated" cause vol_id is not used anymore, but nice article to read, thx
<robust> ActionParsnip just checked that vino is installed, but how can i view remotedly from winxp? using rdp? i tried but it refused connections
<PhonicUK> how can i pastebin something from the console if I can't apt-get install pastebinit?
<juk> PhonicUK: curl
<compdoc> open  pastebin.org in firefox
<PhonicUK> *sigh*
<PhonicUK> this is ubuntu server
<juk> PhonicUK: lynx
<PhonicUK> all i have is a remote terminal :P
<PhonicUK> i can't seem to install anything at all
<PhonicUK> i can't even apt-get update
<compdoc> err, pastebin.com
<jatt> you can use codepad-paste-region in emacs, very cool
<jatt> select region, press keys, done
<PhonicUK> i can't install emacs -_-
<Seppman> good evening
<jatt> pity
<compdoc> you using sudo?
<PhonicUK> of course
<th0r> PhonicUK: you could download the packages locally then scp them to the server
<PhonicUK> th0r, i have no SSH access
<TuGa> this is wird i run chkconfig to check cupsd state and it shows cupsd off state for 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6 but if i do netstat -antp i get 127.0.0.1:631 open
<TuGa> if i run service cups stop it stops it
<PhonicUK> hmm
<th0r> PhonicUK: how are you getting into the server?
<TuGa> so how can disable it from start at boot?
<PhonicUK> all i'm getting is "Unable to connect to security.ubuntu.com"
<Griz64> Help! Trying to do an upgrade from 8 to 9 and now have this issue which is rather circular. :-(    http://paste.pocoo.org/show/338973
<ActionParsnip> PhonicUK: then you can edit /etc/resolv.conf using nano....
<PhonicUK> th0r, its a VMWare virtual server, im connected to its terminal using the VMWare remote console
<juk> brendan-`: remove randomsound
<pn3um0> hi everybody
<pn3um0> i've a little problem
<PhonicUK> ActionParsnip, resolving hostnames isn't the issue
<sacarlson> PhonicUK: but you do have an ssh to your remote server?  does the system you remote from  have access to the internet?  if so you could maybe setup a tunnel to get network into apt-get or install with atoncd
<juk> TuGa: did you take a look at tutorial blog i linked you?
<bastidrazor> TuGa: sudo mv /etc/init.d/cups  /etc/init.d/cups-disabled   ..that will stop it from starting.
<BluesKaj> !ask | pn3um0
<ubottu> pn3um0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PhonicUK> sacarlson, I don't have SSH access, it has outgoing network access ( i can ping google.com )
<pmccand> I have followed every help file to install GoogleEarth.  Dang if it doens't install.  I tried via synaptic package manager and it seemed to download, but it installed with many errors.  Anyone have trouble fixes on Ubuntu10.10 for Google earth?
<ActionParsnip> PhonicUK: what message do you get regarding connecting to the update servers, what is the reason?
<TuGa> juk, yes and no efect because of the state of the deamon of cups
<pn3um0> do you know a software to build ubuntu-based distros?
<juk> TuGa: pastebin the state
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | pn3um0
<ubottu> pn3um0: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<robust> how can is use vino to access an ubuntu comp screen from a windows computer
<sacarlson> PhonicUK: so your not the sudo user?
<PhonicUK> All i get is:
<PhonicUK> i am sudo su
<PhonicUK> 'ed
<compdoc> ultravnc client
<ActionParsnip> robust: you can use any VNC client on Widows, you just need to enable remote desktopping in Ubuntu
<TuGa> bastidrazor, tks have to try reboot
<ActionParsnip> PhonicUK: sudo -i    is advised over sudo su
<Seppman> how do i know if pcm "dmix" is the correct for asoubnd.conf
<PhonicUK> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Unable to connect to security.ubuntu.come:http: [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<ActionParsnip> robust: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<alessandro_> hi all
<TuGa> juk, cups                      0:off  1:off  2:off  3:off  4:off  5:off  6:off
<robust> thanks & sorry for stupid questions
<Seppman> i mean the dmix. i wanted to make prescaler control, but it never shows up :-(((
<PhonicUK> hmm, weird - i can resolve or ping but no HTTP access
<juk> TuGa: so what is the next step in tutorial you have read?
<ActionParsnip> PhonicUK: I get 91.189.92.166 for security.ubuntu.com   try adding an entry to /etc/hosts  may help
<sacarlson> PhonicUK: well I can get that file here is it a firewall or just that repository mirror not seen from there?
<PhonicUK> good question
<PhonicUK> i can't actually tell what's wrong
<llutz> TuGa: doesn't all that only refer to sysV-init? disable cups-start in /etc/init/cups (upstart)
<PhonicUK> i've switched the VM from NAT to Bridged networking
<PhonicUK> that may have been a bad idea
<Seppman> it really pisses me off with this low sound :-(
<ActionParsnip> PhonicUK: try the host file addition, see if it flys, you can always take it back out if its no good
<ActionParsnip> Seppman: please keep it family friendly
<sacarlson> PhonicUK: well can you wget the file?  or change the repository
<compdoc> I use bridges, but I had to set a 2nd nic to be the bridge
<ActionParsnip> Seppman: is the system a laptop or branded PC?
<Seppman> will do in future, sorry
<Seppman> its a netbook. i had to make fresh install and the prescaler was working before
<sacarlson> PhonicUK: I like bridge mode in virtualbox
<PhonicUK> under bridge mode, it couldn't resolve anything
<pmccand> Having trouble installing GoogleEarth package.  Any offers to help?
<sacarlson> PhonicUK: oh so what is your dns server ip then?
<ActionParsnip> pmccand: details please, what have you tried? What happens?
<PhonicUK> the nameserver is 192.168.131.2 (VMWare)
<ActionParsnip> Seppman: what make and model netbook?
<sacarlson> PhonicUK: and what is used on the host?
<pmccand> Installed using synaptic.  Seemed to Download but there were numerous errors and it did not take.
<sacarlson> PhonicUK: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<juk> pmccand: pastebinit
<PhonicUK> yeah I can, just adding it as a nameserver now
<BluesKaj> pmccand, install lsb-core then doenload and install this version: googleearth_6.0.1.2032+0.5.7-1_i386.deb , or checkout this site: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1648071
<PhonicUK> ok this is weird
<PhonicUK> i can resolve domains, but can't connect out
<pmccand> I did install lsb-core.
<Seppman> ActionParsnip: it's acer type branded emachines em350. soundcard is realtec acl272x (intel hda alsa)
<ActionParsnip> pmccand: can you pastebin the error messages
<sacarlson> PhonicUK: what is route show as your default gateway?
<BluesKaj> pmccand, make sure you use this version : googleearth_6.0.1.2032+0.5.7-1_i386.deb
<PhonicUK> 192.168.131.2
<pmccand> Ok.  I will have to stop what I am doing,.  I am too dumb to know how to pastebin.  I've seen it, but never figured it out.  I will get back to y'all
<PhonicUK> which is VMWare's internal NAT
<ActionParsnip> Seppman: run this:    wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh    select YES to upload, you will get a red URL, what is it please?
<Landstalker> I'm having a problem with a find script. Basically I have a list of job numbers in a file, and the idea is it steps through it and does a find -iname based on them. However it doesn't always work
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | pmccand
<ubottu> pmccand: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Landstalker> Here is the script
<Landstalker> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1064450
<PhonicUK> it looks like its a vmware networking issue, i should probably go ask those guys
<sacarlson> PhonicUK: you not vmware nat any more now your bridged it should match what your host uses
<ActionParsnip> pmccand: go to the site, paste the text to pastebin, then when the page changes, copy the new address and paste it here
<Landstalker> it appears to not find them, but if I manually run it using one from the list, it works
<PhonicUK> when i used bridged it failed entirely
<PhonicUK> couldn't resolve or ping anything
<sacarlson> PhonicUK: oh I thought you were still bridged ignore that then
<Griz64> how can i FORCE a removal of a package? --purge is NOT working.
<PhonicUK> afk
<ActionParsnip> pmccand: nobody is born knowing how to pastebin, so your comment of being too dumb is a bit ridiculous. You could have been intelligent and asked calmly rather than the approach you took
<jatt> dpkg --purge remove --force-all
<ActionParsnip> Griz64: not advised dud, can you pastebin your previous efforts please, so we can see what is going on
<kjs> Hi Guys, I noticed that twiki has been dropped in 10.04 as no one is maintaining it, I would like to look into doing this as I need to run it for work. How do I go about looking after this package?
<TuGa> nope after restart cupsd open port 631
<TuGa> errrr
<Griz64> ActionParsnip, Help! Trying to do an upgrade from 8 to 9 and now have this issue which is rather circular. :-(    http://paste.pocoo.org/show/338973
<Seppman> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=1e4d9fb92afd11bcfed1cf80a87184549166ba41
<Griz64> jatt, what's the format for that?  dpkg {package} --purge remove --force-all   ?
<ActionParsnip> Griz64: try:  sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.prerm ~; sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree        may do it
<jatt> Griz64: put the package at the end
<ActionParsnip> Seppman: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic
<ActionParsnip> Seppman: there may be help here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/639846
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 639846 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "microphone does not work on Acer eMachines EM350 - HDA Intel, ALC272X Analog" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Griz64> ActionParsnip, negative. no joy.
<ActionParsnip> Seppman: also run:    alsamixer    and crank all levels
<ActionParsnip> Griz64: can you pastebin the output please
<induz> can u suggest me a website to change the theme and look of Thunderbird as i can see few Panel items on TB
<induz> I am using TB 3.1
<Seppman> i'll try. thanks a lot
<Griz64> ActionParsnip, http://paste.pocoo.org./show/883982
<induz> I changed the theme of TB 3.1  and i can not see many items, i messed up
<Seppman> but "dmix" is correct?
<induz> what is a good theme for TB please suggest
<kannan_> how  to enable hibernation in ubuntu 10.04?
<jatt> close your laptop
<jatt> it works out-of-the-box
<AbhijiT> induz, and what is TB?
<induz> ThunderBird 3.1
<kannan_> jatt : i'm not using laptop
<jatt> System->Shutdown->Suspend
<induz> AbhijiT, its thunderBird 3.1
<AbhijiT> induz, hmmm
<kannan_> jatt : what dude?
<induz> the background has gone all dark/back
<induz> black
<jatt> what what
<Zirg> ActionParsnip, Griz64 here
<induz> I should have stayed with something else not this thunderbird
<induz> its all messed up Now
<jatt> use Evolution
<induz> now its too late
<AbhijiT> induz, did you pressed super + m ?
<ActionParsnip> Zirg: the pastebin doesn't exist dude, can you repaste
<Zirg> ActionParsnip, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/338982/
<induz> AbhijiT, i just downloade a adds-on[ office-black] now my background of reply,forward panel is all gone Dark
<ActionParsnip> induz: "good theme" is completely flexible
<AbhijiT> induz, then just switch to default theme rather than switching to another software?
<kannan_> jatt :  system->shutdown->suspend ?
<kannan_> jatt: i like to enable hibernate and not suspend dude
<juanchi> hi, I have Ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition... but if I change my WM.. I cant connect to internet... Ive installed E17 but It wont connect... Openbox neither... How can I fix that? It only connects on gnome :S
<ActionParsnip> Zirg: try: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq flashplugin-nonfree; sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.perm
<Seppman> ActionParsnip: nothing changed
<ActionParsnip> Seppman: do any of the suggestions help?
<ActionParsnip> juanchi: can you ping 8.8.8.8 in the other WMs?
<Zirg> ActionParsnip, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/338988/
<Seppman> ActionParsnip: i installed the backports, but my prescaler doesn't show up ether
<ActionParsnip> Zirg: looks good, the app is gone :)
<juanchi> ActionParsnip, It returns "connect: Network is unreachable"
<Seppman> ActionParsnip: i also read this bugreport, but its about the mic
<th0r> juanchi: you might have to set network-manager to autostart in the other wm's
<ActionParsnip> Zirg: you can now delete the file in home with:   sudo rm ~/flashplugin-nonfree.prerm
<Seppman> only thing i need is that prescaler shows up again, then i would be glad
<juanchi> ActionParsnip, How is the binary called?
<laoyi> 是
<Pici> !zh | laoyi
<ubottu> laoyi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<robust> ok, i use vino now, access the ubuntu comp from winxp comp using ultravnc client. what's vnc4server then for?
<juanchi> ActionParsnip, "NetworkManager" is already running
<ActionParsnip> robust: its an alternate to vino
<ActionParsnip> juanchi: nm-applet will give a panel item
<compdoc> as I said, vino requires a person is logged in, and vnc4server does not.
<laoyi> ubottu  just learning to using irc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<subsea> Yo, my numpad has become a mouse. (I can navigate the mouse with the  4,8,6 and 2) What's up with that? Can I have it back :P
<Zirg> ActionParsnip, Thank You Mate    now we*ll see what happens on the next reboot* sure hope i get the punctuation keys back* ***
<ActionParsnip> Zirg: gl dude :)
<juanchi> ActionParsnip, running that applet worked :)
<robust> so now, when i tired the taste of remote access using vnc, please advice: how can i remotedly switch the comp on?
<ActionParsnip> juanchi: awesome
<th0r> ActionParsnip: good thing you thought of nm <smile>
<Seppman> ActionParsnip: is there another way to boost sound besides make prescaler in asound.conf?
<ActionParsnip> th0r: just came to me, i use wicd as it is DE independant :)
<sre-su> I want to take exact backup image of HDD drive and then restore that image later after formatting the drive. How can I do it??
<robust> compdoc does it mean that when the comp is on but no user is logged in i'll be able to remotedly access this comp with the help of vnc4server? if yes then i'm about to install it
<ActionParsnip> Seppman: does the netbook have a dial on the side to alter volume?
<ActionParsnip> sre-su: partimage
<Seppman> ActionParsnip: negative
<ActionParsnip> sre-su: use it in liveCD as the partition needs to be unmounted
<ActionParsnip> sre-su: you will need a decent sized partition to spit the image to, partimage can also compress the data
<rany27> I keep seeing firefox-bin when running ''top'' command after I shut down firefox. Why is that?
<sre-su> ActionParsnip: Alright, usually what is the compression ratio?
<Lord_Rahl> anyone good with bash script? If so can some one that a look at this http://pastebin.com/XT4rMgby I keep get unexpected "do"
<chouchou> Hello, how do we take a screenshot in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sre-su: not sure, it tends to cary
<ActionParsnip> chouchou: press printscreen
<ActionParsnip> sre-su: *vary
<sre-su> ActionParsnip: Does it take lot of space?
<ActionParsnip> sre-su: depends how much used space the partition has
<Zoffix_> Ah, he left. Well, zoe*'s suggestion worked. I recreated my user account and my windows stopped going under panels :)
<sre-su> konsole
<sre-su> oops! sorry
<Zoffix_> Could someone please give me the link to setting up dual monitors on ubuntu? I just saw someone give the link here, but the bookmark got lost :/
<Seppman> ActionParsnip: can you tell me if 'pcm "dmix"' in asound.conf is the right way or if there is something different i can try besides dmix (in fact i dont know what dmix is)
<chouchou> ok
<robust> please advise how to remotedly switch on an ubuntu comp from windows
<juk> Zoffix_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Seppman
<ubottu> Seppman: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Zoffix_> robust, you might wanna check out computer's BIOS settings.
<ActionParsnip> Seppman: i suck at sound issues dude
<Zoffix_> juk, thanks!
<juk> Zoffix_: yw
<ActionParsnip> robust: might be able to use wake-on-lan
<danub> hey all. how do I get rid of my ssh banners?
<danub> hello?
<ActionParsnip> danub: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ssh-welcome-banner-on-ubuntu/
<robust> Zoffix_: I understand,  i'll enable wake-on-lan but how can i actually wake it then?
<jrib> danub: you likely want to read « man update-motd »
<Zoffix_> robust, sorry, no idea :)
<Seppman> ActionParsnip: Let me thank you for your help. Maybe i'll get it to work someday
<robust> ActionParsnip: i'm aware of wake-on-lan but never used it, when under windows i had no luck but now whant to get familiar with it
<erUSUL> robust: use a program that can do it like etherwake ?
<ActionParsnip> Seppman: keep the alsa info link handy, asking later may help
<Seppman> i bookmarked it
<galaxyboss> #bitspyder
<ActionParsnip> robust: sounds like a project to me :)
<BaseBallBoy> Hey guys, for some reason my computer will not register that there is a blank dvd in the drive. What's the problem? (Ubuntu 10.04, It will read dvd that have already been written on, and I'm not sure what model/make the DVD drive is)
<erUSUL> !info wakeonlan
<ubottu> wakeonlan (source: wakeonlan): Sends 'magic packets' to wake-on-LAN enabled ethernet adapters. In component main, is optional. Version 0.41-10 (maverick), package size 11 kB, installed size 72 kB
<erUSUL> !info etherwake
<danub> ok, got that squared away. thank you ActionParsnip . next question. when I enter the username, it takes about 6 seconds before i get prompted for a password
<ubottu> etherwake (source: etherwake): A little tool to send magic Wake-on-LAN packets. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.09-3 (maverick), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Seppman> ActionParsnip: have a nice day. bye
<danub> other systems I use ssh on (granted they are redhat enterprise), its instantaneous
<sre-su> ActionParsnip:  http://pastebin.com/kGW4EzYR & http://imagebin.org/138088  <-- I want to backup this before formatting drive, what do you say how much space it will take?
<jrib> danub: you really should read « man update-motd »... or write it down for later
<danub> is there some setting that is making it wait 5 or 6 seconds before prompting for password?
<robust> thank you for suggestions but ineed to be able to send magic packets from a comp running under WinXP (sorry for mentioning this OS)
<ActionParsnip> sre-su: can you pastebin the output of:    df -h    thanks
<ActionParsnip> danub: is your RAM and partition healthy?
<danub> jrib: there is no man page for update-motd (dont have taht app installed either)
<danub> ActionParsnip: yes
<jrib> danub: what ubuntu version is this?
<danub> how do i check?
<jrib> !version | danub
<ActionParsnip> danub: what is the output of: lsb_release -d
<danub> uname -a?
<ubottu> danub: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<robust> soory, just realized it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<rany27> I keep seeing firefox-bin when running ''top'' command after I shut down firefox. Why is that?
<kannan_> anyone know how to hibernate in ubuntu 10.04?
<erUSUL> robust: look for a similar tool for windows. i am sure there has to be a lot of them
<danub> 9.10
<jrib> danub: ok
<kannan_> i have a good amount of swap space
<robust> erUSUL: thanks, i'll do
<danub> wait... shouldn't i be at 10 something...
<danub> time to dist-upgrade me thinks
<Pici> danub: dist-upgrade isn't the proper way to upgrade to a new release.
<danub> nevermind... says nothing is available
<danub> Pici: what the new way to upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> danub: its always been the same
<danub> ok, ill read that real quick
<Pici> danub: either update-manager -c or do-release-upgrade -c
<Pici> danub: First is gui, second is cli.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: just read man update-manager, dosn't seem to have a -c option
<Pici> ActionParsnip: er, oops.
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Whats the proper switch then? I only have a server install at my read at the moment.
<bastidra1or> -d ?
<ActionParsnip> Pici: not sure, i always use the server method
<Pici> bastidra1or: Thats to upgrade to a Devel release.
<ActionParsnip> bastidra1or: -d is the development release (natty)
<sre-su> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/kGW4EzYR & http://imagebin.org/138088 <-- I want to backup this before formatting drive, what do you say how much space it will take?
<ActionParsnip> Pici: I always use: sudo do-release-upgrade
<jrib> ActionParsnip, Pici: -c seems to be here on 10.10, don't know if that's not in 9.10 or what
<Pici> ActionParsnip: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/en/man8/update-manager.8.html says that -c exists.
<danub> its not in 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Pici: strange, oh well.My bad :)
<Pici> danub: Try -p then.
<danub> im going to need to expand my virtual dirve i think lol
<Pici> ( This says it should be there though: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/en/man8/update-manager.8.html )
<ActionParsnip> sre-su: can you give a pastebin of:  df -h    thanks
<danub> pici, i just did do-relase-upgrade and its doing it
<danub> wait, this wont screw with my mounts right?
<BiPolah> Is it possible to set the port when using ping?
<danub> well if it does ill just put them back.
<sre-su> ActionParsnip: I'm on liveUSB so its counting that as well. Currently have removed my other two hdd, only one connected. http://pastebin.com/Jg5kxZrf
<Pici> danub: It'll prompt you if it needs to replace any of our /etc/ files.
<erUSUL> BiPolah: no. ping do not uses ports... it is at a lower level
<danub> pici, ok good. took me a while to get this setup the way i wanted. lol would really hate to have to do it again
<sre-su> !info partimage lucid
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-1 (lucid), package size 276 kB, installed size 968 kB
<Pici> sre-su: I'm not completely following, but if you're having issues finding partimage, its not available on AMD64.
<danub> well while I'm waiting on this to download, is it possible to add ubuntu to AD?
<TuGa> hi everyone,  still wth cupsd daemon, no luck if running chkconfig --list or sysv-rc-conf --list the result is the same cups not showing because i remove the /etc/init.d/cups to /etc/  but still after reboot doing netstat -antp i get the port 631 cupsd open
<TuGa> any ideas?
<sre-su> Pici: umm.. I'm finding it for lucid. I cannot find it with apt-cache here on lucid
<sre-su> x86
<ActionParsnip> sre-su: what disk is ubuntu on?
<jrib> TuGa: what do you want to accomplish?
<sre-su> ActionParsnip:  I've removed those
<danub> sre-su: do a 'sudo apt-get update' after adding the repo
<ajf> I stupidly installed ubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu Server install. How can I remove all of it?
<sre-su> I'll connect before taking backup though
<ActionParsnip> sre-su: what are you backing up then?
<jatt> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<TuGa> jrib, to close the port 631 cupsd
<ActionParsnip> ajf: remove xorg and it will remove them due to dependencies
<sre-su> ActionParsnip: I'll backup the image of currently hdd. But now just want to be aware of the procedure...
<jrib> TuGa: you want to stop cupsd from running?
<ajf> ActionParsnip: Ah, ok
<ActionParsnip> jatt: ubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage and will not remove it's contents if removed
<TuGa> jrib, yes
<sre-su> ActionParsnip:  I;ll connect it soon. Should I use ubuntu containing drive or its possible by liveUSB as well?
<jrib> TuGa: cupsd is started by an upstart job.  Edit /etc/init/cups.conf and add "never" as a starting condition
<ActionParsnip> sre-su: if you want an image of sdb you can use dd and make a 1-to-1 size image
<jrib> ajf: should be able to remove the package and then do apt-get autoremove
<jatt> no?
<ajf> jrib: No
<jrib> ajf: no?
<ajf> As it's a meta package
<danub> i need to figure out a way to integrate my ubuntu desktop into my AD. can ldap do it?
<sre-su> ActionParsnip: That will take up space.. more than what partimage would take.. It requires exact partion size
<ajf> it isn't actually installed
<jatt> so take the list in Depends: and apt-get remove that
<jrib> ajf: it is actually installed...
<jatt> apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<Pici> ajf: sure it is. It just doesn't have any files that it installs with it.
<erUSUL> ajf: fs-archiver ?
<ajf> oh ok
<jatt> it has a Depends line though
<sre-su> Duh
<ajf> ok
<jrib> ajf: take a look at the man page for apt-get and what autoremove does.  It should work
<erUSUL> sre-su: fs-archiver ?
<erUSUL> ajf: sorry
<ajf> ok
<ajf> doing:
<ajf> apt-get remove alacarte alsa-base alsa-utils anacron bc ca-certificates checkbox-gtk cups cups-bsd cups-client dc desktop-file-utils doc-base eog evince file-roller foomatic-db foomatic-db-engine foomatic-filters gcalctool gconf-editor gdebi gdm gedit genisoimage ghostscript-x gnome-about gnome-applets gnome-control-center gnome-icon-theme gnome-media gnome-menus gnome-nettool gnome-panel gnome-power-manager gnome-session gnome-session-canberra gnome-system-moni
<ajf> tor gnome-system-tools gnome-terminal gnome-themes-selected gnome-themes-ubuntu gnome-utils gstreamer0.10-alsa gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio gtk2-engines gtk2-engines-pixbuf gucharmap indicator-applet-session inputattach language-selector launchpad-integration lftp libgd2-xpm libgl1-mesa-glx libgnome2-perl libpam-ck-connector libsasl2-modules libsdl1.2debian libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio libxp6 metacity nautilus nautilus-sendto notify-osd
<FloodBot3> ajf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juk> jrib: isn't chkconfig name off should bring down daemon?
<jatt> damn
<ajf> ok
<jrib> juk: I don't even have chkconfig
<ajf> http://ajf.pastebin.com/P6jYZZtk
<ajf> was what I just did
<jrib> ajf: good.  You probably need to run autoremove *anyway*
<ajf> yeah
<juk> jrib: ah, i thought they come up with policy on bringing down daemons
<ajf> dependencies of dependencies...
<ajf> yep
<sre-su> erUSUL:  file system archiver... How will it help to save space? I mean i want less space consumed by the image file before formatting and restoring it
<ajf> loads of dependencies to remove
<Pici> juk: chkconfig is a redhat-ism.
<danub> how can i delete a :q! file? lol i must have saved it when exiting vim and i cant seem to match it
<mtkorb> I'm experiencing an issue similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/117303 and I ran the command "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE" to fix it. This works for the current session, but when I reboot, the error comes back. How can I make this change permanent?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 117303 in linux-source-2.6.20 (Ubuntu) "lo ate my ip address" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<ajf> danub: here's how
<ajf> backslashes
<juk> Pici: ah
<ajf> rm \:q\!
<jrib> danub: surround it in single quotes
<Fish-Face> Hello, all - I'm now trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, but either 'checking' in update-manager or executing do-release-upgrade implies that there is no new release available. What could be causing this?
<danub> ahh, thought it was -, or --, or "
<e1ven> I'm using 10.04.1 and trying to mount a NFS share and read/write as root. I have no_squash_root enabled in /etc/exports on the server.. But the clients are only reading/writing as nobody.. Can anyone advise what I should look at?
<mtkorb> Sorry, I ran "iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE" to fix it.
<danub> marvelous. ty jrib ajf
<Fish-Face> One thought I had is that I probably ignored the new release at some point since I didn't want to install it when it came out - is it possible that this is interfering?
<sre-su> danub: Do you know which repo is required to be added for patimage for lucid?
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Face: did you edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades   to read: Prompt=normal
<sre-su> ActionParsnip: dd will take up space.. more than what partimage would take.. It requires exact partion size
<ajf> Now, a quick question. What does apt mean when it says "the following packages have been kept back:"?
<Fish-Face> I haven't manually edited that file, ActionParsnip - I'll check it
<jpds> ajf: It cannot upgrade those packages for reasons.
<Fish-Face> ah, no, it's Prompt=lts
<BluesKaj> Fish-Face, have installed any nondefault apps by adding ppas , if so , either comment them oe remove them in your sources.list
<danub> sre-su: when you did your !info, i thought it referenced a repo
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Face: if you don't then your OS will only upgrade to LTS releases
<jpds> ajf: Although, newer versions are available.
<ajf> jpds: Is it a bad thing that mountall is kept back?
<Fish-Face> yeah, that's weird, ActionParsnip - I upgraded to 10.04 from a non LTS
<Fish-Face> I guess it makes that change anyway
<jpds> ajf: Potentially, doing: apt-get install mountall -- will show why it's like that.
<danub> component universe
<sre-su> ok
<ajf> jpds: OK
 * danub shrugs
<danub> dont know which repo that is, but its in that one
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Face: run: gksudo gedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades      and change: Prompt=lts    to Prompt=normal
<ajf> jpds: It just installed fine
<Fish-Face> I'm modifying it now
<ajf> huh
<Fish-Face> do-release-upgrade could do with saying it found a new release that doesn't match the filter or whathaveyou
<Silex> how do I print the "mod" (as in chmod) a file has? I want a numeric value
<Silex> something like 660 or 644
<Silex> I could add the rw thing in ls -l but I want to make sure
<ActionParsnip> Silex: ls -l file
<jrib> Silex: use stat '%a' I think.  Check man stat if I'm wrong
<enknot> NIIIIIICE!
<Buttons840> what file can i edit besides .bashrc?  i know there is another file which does a similar thing but is less dangereous to edit
<Silex> jrib: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Buttons840: /etc/bash.bashrc
<jrib> Silex: oops, stat -c '%a' FILE.  But now my question is, why?
<rumpe1> Buttons840, .bashrc isn't dangerous
<Fish-Face> By the way, I currently have a problem with Ubuntu (which I hope the upgrade will fix) - the kernel is consuming a positively ludicrous amount of memory
<Fish-Face> Has anyone heard of this happening?
<lmvc> Hi guys. do you know what a clamp is?
<jrib> lmvc: is this somehow ubuntu related?
<jatt> it's normal
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Buttons840> rumpe1: .bashrc is a big bash script which i don't understand, is there a single file i can edit myself?
<jatt> linux tries to use as much as memory as possible
<jrib> !ram | Fish-Face
<ubottu> Fish-Face: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Silex> jrib: I'd like to check the chmod that was applied to a lot of files. It's a lot easier to compare numbers than 'rw-r--rx' programatically
<lmvc> Im connecting a board through the usb port.
<papu> could someone help me, i have eeepc with ubuntu 10.04.1 installed...and huawei e1552 usb modem, which im desperatelly trying to get to work :) i have installed usb modeswitch and added some \etc\udev\rules.d\15-e1552.rules file with no luck :(
<TuGa> CUPS saga solved just added never to /etc/init/cups.conf as a start condition, tks ppl!
<jrib> Silex: ok
<ActionParsnip> Buttons840: you can edit bashrc to add variables and definitions as you need, you don't need to understand it
<lmvc> to my ubuntu desktop
<Fish-Face> jrib, I assume that page tells me I should read the +/- buffers/cache line in free?
<rumpe1> Buttons840, you don't have to understand it... just append your lines at the end
<jrib> Fish-Face: yes
<mbeierl> Fish-Face: how did you determine it was the kernel that is taking all the memory?
<Silex> jrib: -c '%a' works fine, thanks
<Fish-Face> If so, the information is coming directly from slabtop, mbeierl and jrib
<rumpe1> Fish-Face, look at "free && sync && echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches && free"
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Face: if you run:  free -m   what is output (use a pastebin to hold the text)
<Fish-Face> One of the kernel slabs is using 416M of RAM
<Fish-Face> ActionParsnip, -/+ buffers/cache:       1284       1225 (there is also ~500M of cache used and a small amount of swap used)
<Fish-Face> there is about a 20% (650M or so) discrepancy between the total amount of memory consumed by processes and the total memory reported consumed (less cache) by free
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Face: can you pastebin the whole lot please
<Fish-Face> but this is nearly all accounted for by the memory used by the kernel
<Fish-Face> sure thing, ActionParsnip
<Fish-Face> I will include /proc/meminfo as well
<cookiemad> my mic is not recieving anything in ubuntu 10.10. does anybody know what to do?
<dirty-harry> why can't I gnome log-monitor access /var/log/btmp - why is it binary
<Fish-Face> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/YPEaNyxY
<BaseBallBoy> Hey guys, for some reason my computer will not register that there is a blank dvd in the drive. What's the problem? (Ubuntu 10.04, It will read dvd that have already been written on, and I'm not sure what model/make the DVD drive is)
<juk> cookiemad: how you know it doesnt?
<cookiemad> juk, i just tried it
<Fish-Face> ActionParsnip, notice the Slab: line, and how of that only about 14M is reclaimable
<juk> cookiemad: well it's not like trying cookie is it, what did you do?
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Face: seems strange, what is the output of:   uname -r     please
<Fish-Face> 2.6.32-23-generic
<Fish-Face> but as I say I'm upgrading
<Fish-Face> I was really just wondering if anyone had heard of it
<cookiemad> juk, i just plugged it in, and tried to use it in Skype. I also looked at the sound preferences, tried ever avaiable input connector and still nothing
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Face: do you have older kernels?
<Fish-Face> since the obvious thing to do is just upgrade and see
<Fish-Face> err, maybe, let me check
<Fish-Face> oldest is .31-14
<juk> cookiemad: in sound preferences in hardware section do you the device?
<juk> cookiemad: do you see
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Face: try the one before your current kernel, see if its identical
<Fish-Face> well afaik it's a slow memory leak
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Face: make sure its in the .32 family :)
<Fish-Face> so my plan was to try a new kernel rather than an old one
<cookiemad> juk, i see 1 input and 1 output, thats the one im using
<Fish-Face> ActionParsnip, 10.10 is on a newer minor revision, isn't it?
<juk> cookiemad: what about profile?
<juk> cookiemad: drop down left to test spakers
<cookiemad> juk, Analog Stereo Duplex
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Face: I know lucid is, otherwise not sure
<Buttons840> i've installed python2.7 but all the convienient python modules in the repos get installed to python2.6; after pointing $PYTHONPATH to the python2.6 libs in .bashrc then the imports work like i want from the shell, but when i start idle with the gnome desktop it still doesn't work, do env vars set in bashrc not effect the gnome desktop?
<Fish-Face> well I'm on lucid and I'm on .32... I thought Maverick was on .35 or something
<juk> cookiemad: so in input section you don't see any signal?
<Fish-Face> maybe I misread though
<cookiemad> juk, exactly
<jrib> Fish-Face: maverick is on .35
<juk> cookiemad: and you tried all options from drop down ofcourse?
<cookiemad> juk, yes
<Fish-Face> jrib, thanks
<Fish-Face> well then ActionParsnip, my assumption is that upgrading to .35 will fix it
<Fish-Face> so I was just curious as to whether there was a known cause
<mtkorb> What is the naming convention of symlinks in /etc/rc2.d? They start with S and a 2-digit number...what does the number mean?
<Fish-Face> S = start at this runlevel
<Fish-Face> the number indicates what order they start in
<Buttons840> do the env vars in .bashrc not effect application launched through the gnome desktop?
<mtkorb> Fish-Face: Ok, thanks.
<jatt> man update-rc.d
<juk> cookiemad: what if you tune in alsamixer from terminal
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Face: worth a try dude
<ActionParsnip> Buttons840: i believe tey do affect it
<Aidar-Nagato> hi) looks like my dpkg died - any actions with it finish with segfault. what can i do to solve this problem?
<Fish-Face> gah... what are the most common pieces of 3rd party software to make an upgrade fail to start
<jatt> reinstall the machine
<jatt> or, install dpkg from source
<Fish-Face> I don't really want to uninstall every third party package I've installed :/
<aeon-ltd> Aidar-Nagato: reinstall it?
<cookiemad> juk, still nothing
<ActionParsnip> Aidar-Nagato: can you pastebin your efforts so far please
<codemagician> is there a way to analyse the fragmentation on a FAT32 and NTFS drive attached using USB?
<jatt> apt-get segfaults how can you reinstall it?
<sre-su> When I've have version 1.0.5 installed for bzip I'm still getting this error- configure: error: *** bzip2 library (libbz2) not found or too old: version 1.0.0 or more recent is need
<Buttons840> ActionParsnip: i'm confused because if i start idle through the shell using "idle-python2.7 -n" and then try "import twisted" it will work (from the shell); when i do alt-f2 and then run "idle-python2.7 -n" then try import twisted, it fails
<Aidar-Nagato> aeon-ltd, i can't. ActionParsnip, ok, five seconds :)
<bonjoyee> sre-su: it might be looking for the dev files..
<juk> cookiemad: and it works find in win7 ofcourse?
<cookiemad> juk, yes
<Captwest> Hi, In NetworkManager Applet (0.8.1) im unable to export an VPN connection setup. Error message; The VPN connection 'VPN@HOME' could not be exported to VPN@HOME (pptp).conf. Error: unknown error.  What could be wrong?
<juk> cookiemad: fine*, yah
<Fish-Face> is it possible to determine what caused pkgProblemResolver to fail?
<juk> cookiemad: what says 'alsactl init'?
<Aidar-Nagato> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/iHNvrBdK
<jrib> Fish-Face: yes, details point you to logs.  Do you have nouveau installed perchance (xserver-xorg-video-nouveau)?
<jatt> install from source dude
<jatt> your database is corrupt
<Fish-Face> jrib, yeah I just found out that might be a problem
<Fish-Face> I'll remove it
<Buttons840> ActionParsnip: do i need to restart for the new .bashrc to take effect?   so far i've only logged out and back in?
<cookiemad> juk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/567394/
<RockMeAmadeus> your society is corrupt
<RockMeAmadeus> sorry... wrong room
<jrib> RockMeAmadeus: do y... ok
<Fish-Face> (do-release-upgrade didn't say which log I should look in though :()
<jrib> Fish-Face: oh, the gui does
<RockMeAmadeus> I was kidding, but i didn't realize i was in here, I actually have a question
<kumar__> hey is there any equlizer in ubuntu 10.10
<jrib> Fish-Face: /var/log/dist-upgrade/ for your reference
<Fish-Face> oh, the command line just tells you to include those files in any bug report
<sunway> #grenoble
<RockMeAmadeus> When I'm in nautilus, 75% of the time, I get this when I try to connect via ftp:
<RockMeAmadeus> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<juk> cookiemad: looks good
<Fish-Face> jrib, do I need to install another output driver if I am removing the nouveau one?
<juniour> hey is there any eqilizer used in ubuntu 10.10
<juk> juniour: whatis eqilizer?
<maxagaz> my system crashed, I can only boot on windows, impossible to start a liveusb (error while launching on vaio vpcf1), and I have no live CD to repair... is it possible to chroot from windows to linux ?
<jrib> Fish-Face: do you have the proprietary nvidia drivers installed?
<Fish-Face> uh, no, I don't believe so
<mpchester> I have ubuntu server 10.10 .. how do i install a desktop where it doesn't auto-boot?  i heard when you type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to install .. it will make it so when i start up my server it will auto-boot gnome everytime
<Aidar-Nagato> jatt, where to get dpkg's source?
<Fish-Face> hang on
<ActionParsnip> juniour: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/954-add-equalizer-for-pulse-audio-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx
<jrib> Fish-Face: hmm, well in any case you can always just use vesa and then figure it out after you're on 10.10
<ActionParsnip> juk: graphic eq to tweak sounds, is my guess
<Fish-Face> oh I seem to have it actually
<juk> cookiemad: ActionParsnip ah
<Fish-Face> the weird thing is that it's uninstalling the metapackage
<Fish-Face> but I guess that doesn't matte
<juk> cookiemad: i dont know, sorry mate
<juniour> juk it like software that is used to listen music in different music like rock,normal,jazz etc
<bonjoyee> mpchester: if you just want a basic gui dont install ubuntu-desktop on a server..
<jrib> Fish-Face: should be ok, I had to do the same thing
<Fish-Face> aye
<juk> juniour: ah, fascinating
<juniour> juk to control bass,volume etc
<cookiemad> juk, ok, thanks anyway
<Demis> hy
<mpchester> bonjoyee: what should i install if i just want to use vlc and maybe amarok?
<juniour> juk you know abt that?
<juk> juniour: g, no
<bonjoyee> mpchester: id say just install the xserver and lxde..
<juniour> k
<middle> Hello, i need some help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10461026
<juniour> juk any way thanks
<middle> My pC is messed up
<middle> How can i boot it into text mode?
<mpchester> bonjoyee: alright thanks!
<juk> juniour: np
<jatt> hardware
<lmvc> Does anyone know a high performance pdf reader in ubuntu. My current pdf reader (installed by default from the installation CD) slow down my computer. Please help
<juniour> k
<jatt> run a memory check
<Captwest> In NetworkManager Applet (0.8.1) im unable to export an VPN connection setup. Error message; The VPN connection 'VPN@HOME' could not be exported to VPN@HOME (pptp).conf. Error: unknown error.  What could be wrong?
<nibbler> recent graficcards (like ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5145) are 3D supported in ubuntu (like proprietary drivers or proper 3d capable, gaming supporting open ones)?
<iluminator101> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 83FBA1751378B444??
<bstarek> vmware
<bstarek> sorry guys
<NooBoontoo> Everytime i try to open Blender, i have to change permissions on nvidiactl and nvidia0 so I can acces some stuff in blender, is there a way to NOT do this everytime I login in BlenderÇ?
<juniour> hey any one know here equilizer used in ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> iluminator101: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 83FBA1751378B444
<bonjoyee> juniour: for rhythmbox?
<iluminator101> ActionParsnip, i did that
<ActionParsnip> juniour: did the link I gave not help??
<maxagaz> can I repair my linux (fdisk, fsck, mount...) from windows ?
<ActionParsnip> iluminator101: what is output  on the last line when you run the command?
<juniour>  ActionParsnip please send me again please
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: no, its too primitive
<madmax_x> hello all im having trouble getting 2 videocards to work...i have the first card(rv730)  working in dual head mode with the open source ati drivers...lspci shows the other card (ati rv370) but i cannot "turn it on"...it doesnt show up in the autodetect
<iluminator101> gpg: error writing keyring `/etc/apt/trusted.gpg': file read error
<iluminator101> gpg: key 1378B444: public key "[User ID not found]" imported
<iluminator101> gpg: error reading `[stream]': file read error
<iluminator101> gpg: Total number processed: 0
<iluminator101> gpg:               imported: 1  (RSA: 1)
<FloodBot3> iluminator101: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> (16:55:23) ActionParsnip: juniour: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/954-add-equalizer-for-pulse-audio-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx
<tak0_n> 10 band equilizer for rhythmbox: http://www.lirmm.fr/~morandat/index.php/Main/Tools
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip: no way to chroot to linux from windows ?
<ActionParsnip> iluminator101: only needed the last line (try reading)
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: you can chroot from Ubuntu livecd
<lmvc> Does anyone know a high performance pdf reader in ubuntu. My current pdf reader (installed by default from the installation CD) slow down my computer. Please help
<ActionParsnip> iluminator101: also, the key has been imported now
<juniour>  ActionParsnip thanks
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip: I don't have livecd, only live usb
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: same difference
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip: but I fail during the boot
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip: but it fails during the boot
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: what happens?
<iluminator101> ActionParsnip, i tried to add the key using gpg --armor --export 1378B444 | apt-key add
<bonjoyee> tak0_n: have you tried this? http://code.google.com/p/rbeq/
<BiPolah> What sort of updates are included with the proposed updates?
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip: /init: line 7: can't open /dev/src0: No medium found
<ActionParsnip> BiPolah: future versions of stuff
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip: unable to open /dev/sda
<tak0_n> lmvc; foxit reader for linux is a good pdf reader , i think.
<BiPolah> ActionParnsip: So basically betas?
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: did you MD5 test the ISO you transferred to the USB?
<ActionParsnip> BiPolah: yeah, some
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip: no, but I used it to install other computers, I think it comes from my Vaio VPCF1
<iluminator101> ActionParsnip, how do i add trusted.gpg which i downloaded
<Wulfy> hey ActionParsnip  any hints on getting the media keys (such as play stop fast forward) to work on a logitech media kb?
<tak0_n> bonjoyee: i'll try it now.
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip: sony computers are not linux friendly
<ActionParsnip> iluminator101: sudo apt-key add filename
<ActionParsnip> Wulfy: do they make events in xev?
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: they can be, depends
<Wulfy> ActionParsnip,  not a clue ive "made do" without them since i migrated to linux (on and off for a few years)
<euglenae> Hello dear ubunters! My question is: can i use multiple directors(except the root directory) in FAT12?
<bonjoyee> tak0_n: also check this after installing it.. http://code.google.com/p/rbeq/issues/detail?id=10
<bonjoyee> tak0_n: and then apply that patch suggested there...
<[4-tea-2]> maxagaz: best example: PS3. Never before has a manufacturer removed the option to run Linux after the sale has been made. ;)
<franzce> hey
<nightcrow> hiya
<nightcrow> im running ubuntu 10.04 and i have a bunch of machines connected to EQ-US domain, but when i close their RDP session and try to log in, it tells me that the user is already logged in
<franzce> wazzup?
<nightcrow> it normally just logs right in and logs the current RDP user out
<tak0_n> bonjoyee: thnx;
<nightcrow> but without closing any open applications
<middle> Yo, i got told to move my bawblings over here
<nightcrow> can someone please help me?
<nightcrow> please help
<ActionParsnip> Wulfy: run: xev   in a terminal, when you press stuff, does it react?
<Wulfy> ActionParsnip,  yup spits out loads of bianry :)
<ActionParsnip> Wulfy: ok then in keyboard shortcuts, click the item to set then press the button on the keyboard, see if it works
<TomatoBros> nightcrow:  did u try to connect with same user name ? if ur user name as same with ur rdp machine that's maybe problem try connect with ssh and add a user with different name
<nightcrow> TomatoBros: they all log on with the same user name
<nightcrow> i cant create a new user name
<induz> why my USB sticks are not getting mounted??
<induz>  the usb drives are fine on other comp's Os
<induz> I have restarted the Lucid but still USB are not mounted automatically
<induz> can i find a solution to that
<ActionParsnip> induz: when you remove it from the system, what do you do? What filesystem do the partition(s) use
<induz> i just takes them out
<ActionParsnip> induz: so you don't use "safetly remove"
<induz> most of the USB are for Xp
<induz> ActionParsnip, how can i do on Lucid?
<induz> i just slide in and out
<ActionParsnip> induz: you right click the icon and select "safetly remove" Windows has it in the bottom right of the taskbar
<ActionParsnip> induz: that's why then, you are mistreating your hardware
<induz> there are 2 USB drive and they get read on other os but not on this Lucid
<birdybee> help, ubuntu one won't sync anymore, on either machines. ubuntu one prefs windows just says unknown
<delinquentme> is there a good channel to ask about REGEXes in?
<robust> i've instaled vnc4server - started it, it gave a warning, now i'm connecting via a vnc client (something like 192.168.0.105:2) enter password & grey screen appears
<ActionParsnip> induz: if you don't remove the device safetly then Ubuntu will not be able to mount it if it's NTFS
<induz> how can i ractify them
<iluminator101> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/zBJAxzrC???
<BiPolah> Could anyone help me determine what keeps leaving a zombie sh process running, it's happening quite a bit. Also, what are sd_dummy and sd_espeak?
<ActionParsnip> induz: plug it into a windows PC, then eject it PROPERLY. It will be fine. If you use your hardware  correctly you won't have an issue. If you abuse it you will get issues
<Jayro> hi, i have an ir remote for my pc, and im using lirc so i can use it to control xbmc. how ever everytime i press a button on the remote it does it twice. how can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> iluminator101: there is no text there dude
<figure002> delinquentme: you can try in #programming
<induz> is it going to not read my USB at all??
<ActionParsnip> induz: asuming you havent damaged the device, yes
<jimcooncat> induz, you also may have to reboot ubuntu before using it, after what doing what ActionParsnip said.
<iluminator101> ActionParsnip, sorry http://pastebin.com/jDQXgJEg
<induz> no I can read them on my  macbook
<ActionParsnip> iluminator101: that's not the key you downloaded
<robust> how do i avoid the grey screen after remotedly connecting to a comp via a vncclient (after i installed vnc4server)
<induz> I dont have MS but apple
<iluminator101> ActionParsnip, where can i get that key then
<induz> the USB can be read on Apple but not on Ubuntu??
<ActionParsnip> iluminator101: this shows how to add the ppa correctly (I'm guessing you added the repo in /etc/apt/sources.list): http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-libreoffice-in-ubuntu-11-0410-1010-04-using-ppa.html
<ActionParsnip> induz: it's not unmounted correctly so Ubuntu will have issues with it
<bibic682>  Hello, I can't turn off my screensaver...when I unactivate it it still comes on....messes me up when watching online video
<MrMintanet> Hello. I was wondering if someone could tell me how to disable "auto suspend" when I close the lid to my laptop.  I have two monitors, and i do not need the LCD on the laptop.  I only want to view the external.  I can turn off the LCD on the laptop, but I would like to close the lid, and free up some of my workspace.  Any tips?
<ActionParsnip> bibic682: be sure to turn off the dimming screen in power profiles
<bibic682> ok
<bibic682> ActionParsnip: Where would I do that?
<figure002> MrMintanet: go to Preferences > Power Management
<ActionParsnip> bibic682: system -> admin  (I believe, possibly prefs)
<bibic682> power management says Never...Never  on each setting
<induz> ActionParsnip, i safely  ejected on Apple and now one usb is getting read on ubuntu
<induz>  how can I eject/unmount this usb now on Lucid??
<induz> its connected to Lucid now
<ActionParsnip> induz: strange how when you use your ardware correctly it works.....don't you think??
<ActionParsnip> induz: right click the icon on the desktop or in the places menu and click "safetly remove"
<induz> ActionParsnip, Thanks but I have alreday messed up one USB
<RockMeAmadeus> Any suggestions for ftp in Ubuntu? GFTP sucks for me, and so does nautilus
<induz> ActionParsnip, I dont USB  icon get on Desktop
<keatonguy> Can anyone tell me how to get error output from Ubuntu's wifi auto connector? I'm having a hard dtime connecting to my campus' wireless network.
<ActionParsnip> induz: it may be in the places menu
<mpchester> I installed xserver-org / xserver-xorg-core / openbox / lxde .. how do i start the desktop? (ubuntu 10.10 server)
<erUSUL> RockMeAmadeus: filezilla?
<induz> yes
<erUSUL> !language | RockMeAmadeus
<ubottu> RockMeAmadeus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> mpchester: if you wanted a desktop OS, why didn't you just install the desktop OS?
<erUSUL> keatonguy: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<ActionParsnip> !ftp | RockMeAmadeus
<ubottu> RockMeAmadeus: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<induz> when i right click it opens up the USB
<mpchester> ActionParsnip: i want to only run the desktop at night when the server isn't active .. and i want a minimal desktop
<keatonguy> erUSUL: Will try that. Might ask for more help if I can't figure out the output. :P
<uncle_dave> good day
<ActionParsnip> mpchester: I guess, the minimal ISO would have been a wiser call
<uncle_dave> Is there a way (with aptitude) to go back to an older version of a package (in my case : openjdk-6-jdk)
<ActionParsnip> mpchester: you can run: startx   and get the desktop started
<erUSUL> uncle_dave: sudo aptitude install openjdk-6-jdk=version
<juk> uncle_dave: you can remove and install older
<mpchester> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> uncle_dave: if you have the debs then you can, you may want to pin the version so it doesn't re-update
<ActionParsnip> mpchester: I suggest you install Lubuntu if you want a tiny LXDE based OS, much easier
<illio> After having updated my system and rebooted, I can't login to my kubuntu box.. I get the kdm login screen and it does recognize my password, but after it goes to blank screen it just goes back to the login screen again.. I've tried going back to another kernel, checked the xorg, kdm, messages and auth logs.. and haven't found anything yet.. Any ideas?
<uncle_dave> erUSUL: thank your very much ! the syntax is specific to each package ? where can I get a list of previous versions for a package ?
<erUSUL> uncle_dave: apt-cache policy packagename
<uncle_dave> erUSUL: okay thank you so much, I'll try it now
<MrMintanet> How do I get to the Power Management in LXDE
<Jesdisciple> would anyone know why pages to a specific site would load sluggishly for me and not for someone else, due to a resource (e.g., CSS, JS, images, etc.) that takes so long as to time out?
<mpchester> ActionParsnip: i already have everything configured or else i would .. i didn't think my server would run as well as it does so i didn't dream about having a gui
<uncle_dave> ActionParsnip: how do you pin a version to prevent re-update ?
<mpchester> ActionParsnip: thank you for your help!
<bibic682> screensaver still comes on after deactivation....??
<Jesdisciple> I cannot tell the site unfortunately; I'm developing for it and sworn to secrecy
<erUSUL> !pining
<erUSUL> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Jesdisciple> any networking gurus in?
<MrMintanet> I can not find power management settings in LXDE.  Can someone help?  I don't want my computer to suspend when I close the lid to my laptop...
<bibic682> powermanageris off in  system start up
<induz> when i right click on USB icon it takes me to the directories of it , not unmount it
<MrMintanet> Anyone?  :(
<induz> how can i safely unmount USB?
<Jesdisciple> induz: in Nautilus, Safely Remove Drive
<ActionParsnip> !pin | uncle_dave
<ubottu> uncle_dave: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<rumpe1> induz, theres an eject-symbol in nautilus on the left side
<ActionParsnip> mpchester: np bro
<juk> induz: sudo umount /media/usbstick
<Jesdisciple> induz, right-click it in the sidebar
<induz> I get a symbol on right bar and i clicked on it so i dont see USB on my Places
<uncle_dave> ubottu: thank you ! I'll read and dig into that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> induz: http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRhrW0_dPtt57k75c6-rZxQQz1UmCOyrzihV8S4GnPBLz7153og&t=1
<induz> is it safe now to take out the USB drive
<Jesdisciple> induz: if it was on Places and disappeared, I believe so
<uncle_dave> ActionParsnip: thank you ! I'll read and dig into that :p
<jaison> hi can anyone help me in installing open source Flex sdk in Eclipse?
<induz> yes it disappear now
<MrMintanet> Can someone tell me how to change power management settings in LXDE?
<boywonder> hi does anyone know the repository for java jre?
<NooBoontoo> Everytime i try to open Blender, i have to change permissions on nvidiactl and nvidia0 so I can acces some stuff in blender, is there a way to NOT do this everytime I login in BlenderÇ?
<induz> ActionParsnip, i dont have kind of appearance as i am using Lucid
<juk> MrMintanet: you gnome-power-pereferences ?
<maco> boywonder: can use openjdk-6-jre in most cases. it's sun-certified as compatible
<mbeierl> boywonder: it's in the main repos, no?  There's both the sun java and the iced tea one
<juk> MrMintanet: you mean this?
<bibic682> boywonder: r u tryin to install JRE ?
<boywonder> yes
<mbeierl> maco: I have to disagree with that.  the openjdk crashes on many apps still for me.  just an fyi
<maco> mbeierl: its not acalled ices tea anymore. and sun's moved to pratner or multiverse or something
<juk> MrMintanet: oh, no gnome sorry
<boywonder> bibic682, yes
<maco> mbeierl: i havent run into that but i also havent come across much in the way of appealing java apps. i just know sun certified them
<maco> mbeierl: hope ya file bugs when you find them though
<mbeierl> maco: the plugin still calls itself iced tea in about:pluins in firefox...
<bibic682> boywonder: give me a moment and I will give you the script to put in your terminal screen
<boywonder> bibic682, thanks man
<maco> mbeierl: oh yeah, but only the plugin does. the jre and such are all openjdk now
<ActionParsnip> induz: or you can use CLI and run:  sudo umount /dev/partition_name; sudo eject /dev/disk_name
<bibic682> boywonder: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<mbeierl> maco: unfortunately I cannot as the bug I found was caused by a proprietary applet that I don't have access to the source
<boywonder> bibic682,  that doesnt work
<delinquentme> does the Ubuntu "search for files.." command accept any kid of expressions into its queries?
<bibic682> boywonder:why not....what version are you running...works for me up to 9.10
<boywonder> bibic682,  its missing
<BiPolah> What are sd_espeak and sd_dummy?
<jpds> delinquentme: Because it's just a front-end for the 'locate' terminal command?
<geekbri> boywonder: for my ubuntu-servers i use deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner  for suns JRE
<induz> I get an icon on side bar and i right click on it and selected safely removed media
<serialized> I had to enable other sources to get sun-java6-jdk
<uncle_dave> erUSUL:  I worked ! Thank you !!
<delinquentme> jpds, ?
<induz> now when i plug in again i dont get anything
<TuGa> hi i have a 10.10 maverick and by mistake i went to the Additional Drivers and Deactivate the nvidia-current driver, it stated that it was not using that especific driver. After reboot i get the shell to login, i have tried removing nvidia-current and installing it again no prob with that but still cant startx
<erUSUL> uncle_dave: no problem
<induz> is it not hot swapable?
<KGBWolf> how can i run this command everytime my system boot sudo date 111111112010?
<jpds> delinquentme: I think it does, sorry.
<induz> do i have re-start Ubuntu again
<Glutsch> lo
<bibic682> boywonder: whats missing?
<geekbri> KGBWolf: add it to rc.local
<TuGa> how can i go to /do the Additional Drivers Activation step true the shell?
<geekbri> KGBWolf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<boywonder> bibic682,  the package is either missing or obsolete
<ActionParsnip> induz: should be
<KGBWolf> should i add to rc1-6?
<induz> then there is something wrong with my ubuntu as its not reading the USB drive/
<boywonder> bibic682,  im using 10.4
<induz> I have to restart it
<geekbri> boywonder: I just gave you a repo that installs java jre and jdk for me no problem on 10.04
<bibic682> boywonder: Not sure from here...but make sure your multiverse repository is checked...then try the script again
<MrMintanet> Can someone tell me how to change power management settings in LXDE?
<juk> TuGa: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Zoffix_> Hey, is there a way for me to select all the packages I want installed and instead of downloading them to get just the LINKS to them so I could download them on another box?
<jaison> Anyone knows how to install open source flex?????
<strauss> Hi could you t help me with my problem. I'm running Xubuntu 10.10 and wanted to make Debian netinst 6. So i got USB drive for 2gb and debian-6.0.0-i386-netinst.iso. To do it, i use in-build linux startup disk tool (Startup disc creator ). But after installer is all most done its shows same error " invalid version string "GNU/Linux" ". Any ideas what to do?
<juk> jaison: why not asking in #flex
<juk> ??????????????
<boywonder> bibic682, how do i check that?
<bibic682> boywonder: system....administration....software sources .... make sure all are checked then retry script
<ActionParsnip> jaison: http://stevelove.org/2009/05/14/how-to-install-and-set-up-adobe-flex-sdk-on-ubuntu-linux/
<erUSUL> !info flex
<ubottu> flex (source: flex): A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.35-9.1 (maverick), package size 238 kB, installed size 976 kB
<Zoffix_> Basically, I can't use more than a few megs of bandwidth on this location AND I can't remove this computer (it's work). I'm trying to install some software on it...
<pp07>  tell me the channel for WISP?
<strauss> oiii ... help, anyone!
<TuGa> juk, http://pastebin.com/ct76F0Xh
<maco> Zoffix_: use --simulate on the apt-get command, and save the list of packages. they're all available at packages.ubuntu.com, and then you can use aptoncd to create a repository-on-a-cd
<Zoffix_> maco, magnificent. Thanks!
<boywonder> bibic682, would it make any difference if im downloading from uk>
<boywonder> ?
<killjoy> When i start my ubuntu-server my display goes to "looking for signal" but i can ssh in.  How do i make it so i can login from my server instead of having to ssh in everytime?
<Aikar> killjoy: i think the point of ubuntu-SERVER is to be headless...
<Aikar> killjoy: install regular ubuntu for a GUI
<pp07> i am getting to start WISP support in our city ... what type of server i have to use for plan & bandwidth management & what type of wireless route with outdoor antenna with at lest 5 km range are required ....??
<thangavel> i'm not able to run VLC player in root account..how to get over this situation
<killjoy> Aikar: alright thanks!
<thangavel> i'm not able to run VLC player in root account..how to get over this situation
<Aikar> thangavel: why are you logging in as root anyways?
<Aikar> if typing sudo before every command bothers you then type 'sudo bash' then every command you run there is root
<cschneid> `sudo su` is better afaik? Gets the environment loading right.
<llutz> cschneid: sudo -i
<cschneid> I mean as opposed to sudo bash
<llutz> cschneid: sudo -i   should be used
<cschneid> llutz: cool. Didn't know that option
<ikonia> cschneid: sudo su is not correct and should not be used
<thangavel> <Aikar> : But security settings in VLC player doesn't allow the player to get started..even the GUI will not appear when u r logged in as root..but it works perfectly in other accounts...
<llutz> cschneid: man sudo
<cschneid> llutz: yeah, my server I Was logged into doesn't have man :)
<Aikar> well depending what you WANT :P you may want to keep ~ as your users home etc, for most my use cases its not been an issue
<strauss> Hi, could you guys help me with my problem. I'm running Xubuntu 10.10 and wanted to make Debian netinst 6. So i got USB drive for 2gb and debian-6.0.0-i386-netinst.iso. To do it, i use in-build linux startup disk tool (Startup disc creator ). But after installer is all most done its shows same error " invalid version string "GNU/Linux" ". Any ideas what to do?
<Aikar> Theaxiom: and im asking why are you logging in as root, login as yuor normal user
<llutz> Aikar: sudo -s    exists too
<ikonia> strauss: debian 6 may not be supported,
<strauss> f***
<ikonia> strauss: control the language
<symetrik> Well,
<symetrik> I was going to ask a question, haha.
<thangavel> <Aikar> :security settings in VLC player doesn't allow the player to get started..even the GUI will not appear when u r logged in as root..but it works perfectly in other accounts...
<ikonia> thangavel: you can run anything as root
<thangavel> security settings in VLC player doesn't allow the player to get started..even the GUI will not appear when u r logged in as root..but it works perfectly in other accounts...
<ikonia> thangavel: you can run anything as root
<thangavel> how to solve this??
<symetrik> mk, so,
<TuGa> hi i have a 10.10 maverick and by mistake i went to the Additional Drivers and Deactivate the nvidia-current driver, it stated that it was not using that especific driver. After reboot i get the shell to login, i have tried removing nvidia-current and installing it again no prob with that but still cant startx
<TuGa> how can i go to /do the Additional Drivers Activation step true the shell?
<ikonia> thangavel: you shouldn't be running it as root
<TuGa> juk, http://pastebin.com/ct76F0Xh
<symetrik> My professor and I are curious as how to determine who else is logged into your computer, /without/ using the command-line.
<ikonia> TuGa: first thing, remove /etc/X111/xorg.conf , then reboot, you should get X back, you can then re-activate the nvidia driver through the gui
<llutz> systemonkey: switch it off and listen/count the "oh noooo"
<nibbler> symetrik, browse to /var/log/ and examine syslog :)
<llutz> symetrik: ^^
<TuGa> ikonia, ok will do
<thangavel> <ikonia> : could u tell me the command to run the vlc player through commands so that i can tell u the results...
<ikonia> thangavel: you shouldn't be running it as root
<thangavel> <ikonia> : i've logged in as root.then how to run that??
<root_lol> !ping
<ikonia> thangavel: you shouldn't be logged in as root
<ikonia> root_lol: can we help ?
<root_lol> ikonia, no, thanks
<ikonia> root_lol: ok, then please don't mess around
<gordonjcp> thangavel: don't be logged in as root, then ;-)
<root_lol> ikonia, (-0-)
<symetrik> k, good enough
<symetrik> t
<thangavel> <ikonia> : mam i really can't understand ur explanation..what is wrong with logging in as root..do u mean that as a solution to my problem or v should never log in as root..
<symetrik> ty
<gordonjcp> thangavel: root is a horribly outmoded concept
<ikonia> thangavel: I mean both, a.) you should never log in as root b.) you shouldn't be launching vlc as root
<m4v> thangavel: in general, using root for daily use or tasks that don't requiere it is a bad idea.
<IanMalcolm> hey guys, I'm trying to fix a computer here which doesn't seem to know there is a NIC
<ikonia> IanMalcolm: what make/model is the nick
<ikonia> nic
<StaRetji> Folks, what would be the lowest kernel to work with Natty Narwhal ?
<m4v> StaRetji: you should ask in #ubuntu+1 probably
<ikonia> StaRetji: natty is not supported in here, try #ubuntu+1
<puppy> how to do this action "coppy the nino folder to ~/.CoverGloobus/themes
<StaRetji> m4v: and ikonia, yep, thx for the info
<IanMalcolm> ikonia: good question, it's not showing up anywhere anymore
<thangavel> <m4v> : thanx for ur explanation..may i know why such kind of practice is not a good idea..i feel that it is more cmforatble with all privileges..
<vooze> Anyone having experience with pidgin?? i keep getting messages that this, and this and this person is now online.. and when its facebook its ALL the time.. anyway to turn this off?
<ikonia> puppy: show me the output of "uname -a"
<IanMalcolm> I believe it burned on the last thunderstorm, but I got to make sure the problem does not reside between the keyboard and the chair
<ikonia> thangavel: you feel wrong then
<puppy> ikonia: ok
<puppy> ikonia: Linux Puppy 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:48 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<IanMalcolm> Ikonia: actually, it shows up on lspci, it's a BCM5755
<IanMalcolm> there is no indication of a network interface when I ifconfig, though
<gordonjcp> thangavel: I'm guessing you're relatively new to Unix-y environments ;-)
<ikonia> puppy: cp -R nino ~/.CoverGloobus/themes
<puppy> ikonia: ok
<nibbler> IanMalcolm, ifconfig -a?
<shonnanr> can anyone help me with wubi install of ubuntu 10.10?
<ikonia> IanMalcolm: does the additional drivers tool offer you a driver doe it ?
<IanMalcolm> nibbler: only loopback
<IanMalcolm> ikonia, it was working fine out of the box for a while
<ikonia> IanMalcolm: that's not what I asked
<puppy> ikonia: it says no such file or directory
<IanMalcolm> ikonia: no, it does not
<ikonia> puppy: you have to be in the same directory as the nino directory
<ikonia> IanMalcolm: does lsmod show a kernel module for it
<puppy> ikonia: ok
<dorar> hey
<lahwran> how do I stop pulseaudio?
<dorar> hi
<lahwran> dorar: please don't say 'hi' every time someone joins...
<IanMalcolm> ikonia nope
<ikonia> IanMalcolm: not good, whats in the syslog
<m4v> thangavel: is a security issue, putting aside anyone trying to break into your computer, you are more likely to break stuff unknowingly, (like deleting a file you shouldn't have) needing to use sudo helps to avoid mistakes.
<puppy> ikonia: how to enter in to the directory in terminal
<ikonia> cd
<Ruudjah> how can I switch to another drive?
<dorar> I have a problem in editing xorg file in ubuntu 10.10
<Ruudjah> Like when I do in a dos prompt "c:"
<ikonia> dorar: you need to tell us the problemn
<ikonia> Ruudjah: cd /directory
<Ruudjah> (in a bash console)
<MrSaMi> any1 good with apparmor?
<Ruudjah> ikonia: how can I know the name of the other drive?
<MrSaMi> i want just to create default profile for "less"
<MrSaMi> if anyone can help :)
<Ruudjah> in windows environment it's c: or d:
<ikonia> Ruudjah:  you mount it where you want
<ikonia> !mount | Ruudjah
<ubottu> Ruudjah: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<alpha7> How i install printer driver for Canon PIXMA MP480
<dorar> I want  add  tablet info to it
<maedox_> Ruudjah: You should go read the basic guides at help.ubuntu.com, it will change your life :D
<ikonia> alpha7: canon printer support is pretty poor, have you checked it's supported on Linux
<brontoeee> dorar, wacom?
<m4v> Ruudjah: in linux is a bit different, you need to mount the partition. See ubottu's help.
<dorar> no tablet wp8060u
<maedox_> Ruudjah: execute mount in the terminal and it will tell you what is mounted. There is no C: or D: in Linux. C: could be considered /
<MrSaMi> apparmor ??
<IanMalcolm> ikonia I grepped the whole /var/log directory for 'Broadcom', there is only mentions from jockey about the wireless driver (which is not what I'm trying to fix)
<warren_> Hey everyone! I am kinda a newbee with linux, I was wondering if there is someone out there who might be able to help me set up CGI webserver. I allready got apache installed and I have PHP installed but for some reason my CGI is not working. I appreciate the help
<Ruudjah> thanks all
<Ruudjah> I see an /dev/sda1, that would be my ssd
<Ruudjah> no hda1 though
<m4v> warren_: I think a more suitable channel for ask is #ubuntu-server
<warren_> thanks!
<ikonia> IanMalcolm: look for eth options in the syslog (not the whole of /var/log)
<juniour> hi
<maedox_> Ruudjah: if it's connected via SATA it's gonna be sda, sdb etc.
<juniour> i wanna to login as root how to do that?
<Ruudjah> however, I se it in nautilus
<ikonia> all disks are referenced as /dev/sdX now
<ikonia> juniour: you do'nt do it
<IanMalcolm> ikonia nothing
<juniour> ikonia y i cant?
<ikonia> juniour: because the ubuntu security model is not setup to do it
<m4v> juniour: you should use sudo
<Chikokishi> I have ubuntu 10.04 and i cant get my sound to work.  If i upgrade to a newer version might it work?
<juniour> when i type a command su in terminal it ask for passwd
<ikonia> juniour: enter your password then
<vinkolt> hello my tray in ubuntu looks weird, http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/9964/trayt.png how to fix that? I tried reinstalling indicator-applet but that didn't helps
<MrSaMi> <juniour> i wanna to login as root how to do that? set root password and login as root
<m4v> juniour: the root account is disabled, but you can try with "sudo -i" for a root session.
<juniour> ikonia when i enter passwd it says su: Authentication failure
<ikonia> MrSaMi: no, that won't work with X, please don't suggest people do that
<ikonia> juniour: you don't use "su" you use "sudo"
<ikonia> !sudo > juniour
<ubottu> juniour, please see my private message
<brontoeee> any problems with repositories lately? i'am geting 1 kib/s dl speed...
<kuakkganni> juniour: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MrSaMi> :) ikonia why not
<multiplatinum2> um
<ikonia> MrSaMi: because it is not the ubuntu security model and it will not work with X and cause problems
<juniour> why my passwd is not working
<ikonia> juniour: what command are you using ?
<Chikokishi> wrong password...?
<ikonia> juniour: show me exactly what command you are typing
<juniour> ikona su
<m4v> juniour: did you used the command I gave you or su?
<ikonia> juniour: I just told you not to use su
<ikonia> juniour: you use "sudo" then the command you want to run
<ikonia> juniour: ubottu has just sent you a pm - read the link it contains
<juniour> pm -read
<tim167> has, anyone here compiled/used ARToolkit on ubuntu?: ( http://www.hitl.washington.edu/artoolkit  )
<MrSaMi> security means: unplug your box from network and switch it off ;P
<ikonia> MrSaMi: no it doesn't
<juniour> ikona how to read private mess
<ikonia> !sudo | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> juniour: there it's in the channel
<juniour> ikonia i am chating through terminal
<ikonia> juniour: ok, then open those links outside of a terminal when you get chance
<Chikokishi> ikonia: when you get a chance could you try to assist me?
<rek> hi, where's my dhcp.conf? is dhclient.conf in dhcp3 the same?
<pythoned> f
<pythoned> Hello, I have a dell laptop with windows 7 ultimate on it and I have a 68 gb partition for which I want to install Ubuntu 10.10 32 bit. How do I partition those 68 gb?
<ikonia> Chikokishi: with what ?
<erUSUL> pythoned: the installer will partition it for you.
<m4v> Chikokishi: ask to the channel.
<Chikokishi> pythoned, pm me
<Chikokishi> I have ubuntu 10.04 and i cant get my sound to work.  If i upgrade to a newer version might it work?
<ikonia> Chikokishi: ok ?
<ikonia> Chikokishi: is it a problem ?
<ikonia> Chikokishi: it may work
<rek> hi, where's my dhcp.conf? is dhclient.conf in dhcp3 the same?
<olskolirc> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<erUSUL> IanMalcolm: the nic uses tg3 driver afaics. make sure tg3 is loaded « lsmod | grep tg3 » if it is not ( no output in the last command ) load it « sudo modprobe tg3 »
<Chikokishi> ok ill try that
<feyd> I'd like to switch from ubuntu to xubuntu, is there any huge changes that require me to reinstall the system, or can I just ditch gnome and install xfce directly from the repos?
<pythoned> erUSUL:  No it can not, since I already have windows 7 ultimate on it.
<IanMalcolm> erUSUL it's loaded
<ikonia> feyd: just install the xubuntu-desktop package and enjoy
<erUSUL> pythoned: you just said you have 68 GiB free for ubuntu
<olskolirc> you can install any desktop you wish feyd
 * devco3 is away: 
<ikonia> !away > demonspork
<ikonia> oops
<ubottu> demonspork, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !away > devco3
<ubottu> devco3, please see my private message
<ikonia> !away > devco3
<ikonia> erUSUL: thank you
<olskolirc> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop feyd
<erUSUL> ikonia: np :)
<Krenari> how can i install
<Krenari> I need something to play .rm files
<erUSUL> !codecs | Krenari
<ubottu> Krenari: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<feyd> olskolirc: I know I can install it, I just wanted to know if there was anything more to the xubuntu distro other than it having XFCE instead of gnome that I should reinstall the system for
<pythoned> erUSUL:  Yes but when I enter the setup, it gives me two options, either erase and use entire disk or partition manually.
<pythoned> erUSUL:  There I am asked to make a swap a home a .../
<feyd> ikonia: so there's no difference between ubu and xubu other than the DE?
<ikonia> feyd: nope
<erUSUL> pythoned: remove the 68 GiB partition in windows disk manager. it should offer you to install in the free space iirc. if still you have to do manual partitioning i would do 3 parts swap = Ram; root = 10 GiB and the rest for /home/
<feyd> ikonia: how lovely, thanks for the help
<pythoned> erUSUL:  And there is also a partition like /   should I do that too?
<m4v> pythoned: that's the root partition
<erUSUL> pythoned: / is root; sorry
<pythoned> erUSUL:  and usr/local or something like that. Or only the things you said?
<pythoned> erUSUL: So I guess I need that too
<erUSUL> pythoned: for a laptop there is no need for further partitioning imho
<olskolirc> It's all trial and error feyd you may even want to take a look at lxde http://www.lxde.org/ which is a mixture of both desktops imho
<pythoned> erUSUL: Roger that, and as for ext4 or things like that, what should I choose?
<pythoned> erUSUL:  I
<pythoned> erUSUL:  I am not familiar with those, ext4 ext3 things
<erUSUL> ext4
<IanMalcolm> pythoned when in doubt, go default
<erUSUL> swap does not have mount point nor filesytem format
<pythoned> IanMalcolm:  Haha, great one! Will remember that!
<IanMalcolm> okay, so I just rebooted that machine on windows and it too cannot connect to a network. It knows the NIC is there, but does not get an IP
<IanMalcolm> and I'm pretty sure the windows partition hasn't been messed with
<IanMalcolm> most likely it was the thunderstorm then
<erUSUL> time to buy a new nic
<IanMalcolm> erUSUL yep (:
<IanMalcolm> well, thanks a lot guys
<brontosaurusrex> so zeitgeist will only support certain apps? like gedit will work, but chromium wont?
<boywonder> hi im trying to install java jre and im having alot off trouble sudo apt install dont work and the dep link is also broken, any help?
<jrib> !java | boywonder
<ubottu> boywonder: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<boywonder> ubottu,  i have found the repository how do i enable it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> !partner | boywonder
<ubottu> boywonder: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<boywonder> lol
<Barnabas> ubotto : the smart bot ..
<Barnabas> boywonder, look at the cmd apt-add-repository
<Machtin> i know this is kind of 80% offtopic, but: anyone got an idea how to be able to use the hdmi-output of a graphics card in grub? (or while booting).. seems just a dvi-port gets the signal.
<boywonder> im stuck!
<jrib> boywonder: we have no clue what you did and what the result what was.  You have to tell us
<m4v> how?
<AbhijiT> hi
<boywonder> ok sudo apt-get install java-jre didnt work
<Chikokishi> how exactly do i upgrade to the newest ubuntu?  Do i need a new live cd?
<trainer> I'm using dnsmasq for wildcard local dns, and I added 127.0.0.1 as a nameserver to /etc/resolv.conf, but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to keep resolv.conf from getting overwritten every time networking is restarted. Anyone?
<jrib> boywonder: why would you do that?  Read what ubottu told you earlier
<xangua> boywonder: enable !partner repository
<boywonder> jrib, i looke here and cant find? sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<boywonder> i must off missed that
<boywonder> whats the command
<boywonder> ?
<jrib> boywonder: you just pasted the command to add the partner repository.  sudo ...
<boywonder> im lost?
<jrib> boywonder: what did you just finish pasting here in this channel that started with the word "sudo"?
<erUSUL> Chikokishi: only a net connection
<boywonder> the wrong sudo i think
<erUSUL> !upgrade  | Chikokishi
<ubottu> Chikokishi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<inf3rnal> have latest netbook remis, cant seem to get access to windows 7 shares....works with other windows 7 pc, no user/pass needed.....ubuntu keeps asking for user/pass to connect and wont accept blanks
<jrib> boywonder: I don't understand why you are guessing or confused.  Just run the command that ubottu told you.  The one you pasted here just now.  But run in in your terminal
<erUSUL> Chikokishi: you can also use the alternatecd if you have it to cut on the amount of data to dl
<jrib> !partner | boywonder
<ubottu> boywonder: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ikonia> inf3rnal: probably permissions or username/pass on the windows machine that's not working
<boywonder> it failed
<jrib> boywonder: again, we cannot see what you see.  You need to show us what you ran and the full output.  Use http://paste.ubuntu.com to show us
<inf3rnal> ikonia, i have no password set up
<boywonder> ah ok give me a min
<Chikokishi> erUSUL: do i type that in the terminal
<deuterium> hi, could an ubuntu dev please file a bug report that ubuntu should update python-pip to v0.8.2 as quickly as possible? there's a pretty severe bug in 0.8.1
<inf3rnal> and permissiones are set to.... "everyone"
<Chikokishi> Oh nevermind. i missed the msg lol
<jrib> !bug | deuterium
<ubottu> deuterium: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<deuterium> jrib: thx
<ikonia> inf3rnal: it has to be something with that one PC as you've proved the ubuntu machine is working
<boywonder> jrib, then what do i do?
<inf3rnal> no no....ubuntu cant connect to either win7 pc...but the win7 pcs can connect to each other
<boywonder> there was no output?
<jrib> boywonder: tell us the link to your pastebin
<Pici> boywonder: No output usually means that it was sucessful.
<boywonder> wtf is going on here i have no idea
<ikonia> control the language
<deuterium> jrib: ouch.. why do i need an account/openid if i just want to report a bug?
<boywonder> so then what because it still wont add the repo i want
<boywonder> ikonia,  soz
<Pici> boywonder: How do you know tis not added?  Did you run apt-get update afterwards?
<jrib> deuterium: I don't know, file a bug against that too if you want; not my decision
<olskolirc> oh this is getting comical
<boywonder> im not laughing
<Pici> olskolirc: We don't need those sort of comments here.
<boywonder> no i tried to add the lucid partner ill try that
<roygbiv> wow
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<roygbiv> fun ride
<wormm> what is the command-style irc client?
<boywonder> jrib, you here?
<eeepc> Самолёт (реактивный или винтовой) стоит на взлётной полосе с подвижным покрытием (типа транспортёра). Покрытие может двигаться против направления взлета самолёта. Оно имеет систему управления, которая отслеживает и подстраивает скорость движения пол
<eeepc> отна таким образом, чтобы скорость вращения колёс самолёта была равна скорости движения полотна. Вопрос: сможет ли самолёт взлететь в таких условиях?
<jrib> wormm: weechat and irssi are popular
<olskolirc> well its funny to me because nobody said the words package manager, broken package, or synaptic
<Pici> !ru | eeepc
<ubottu> eeepc: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jrib> boywonder: yes, but you do not seem to do what we ask so I'm waiting for you to do s
<jrib> o
<wormm> jrib irrsi is it, thanks
<jrib> wormm: give weechat a try too :)
<deuterium> jrib: even for that, i'd need an account.. but well, perhaps i create one. it's not lowering the barrier to file valuable bug reports though.
<boywonder> jrib if my repo fails then i cant update ?
<wormm> jrib thanks will do
<roygbiv> i found a link the other day for irccloud.com. might look into that too
<chrono86> can anyone help me? pulseaudio decided to break and refuses to start
<jrib> boywonder: I've told you what to do.  You replied "it failed".  I asked you to copy your commands to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give us the resulting link.  I'm waiting for that information.
<olskolirc> I wish ubuntu had a "back in time"
<deuterium> jrib: can i use _any_ of my openid accounts for launchpad to enter a bug report? or is launchpad only an openid provider?
<olskolirc> is there a wish list?
<boywonder> these are the commands i have used,it just said no command
<Pici> !brainstorm | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<olskolirc> jis sayin
<jrib> deuterium: I don't know.  You can certainly try though.  #launchpad may be able to help more
<olskolirc> yay
<olskolirc> wee
<chrono86> why do i get "Daemon startup failed." when trying to start pulseaudio?
<roygbiv> heh
<jrib> boywonder: if you start doing random things on your own instead of what we tell you to do, then it's impossible for us to help you
<deuterium> jrib: ok, thx
<boywonder> i ran this first
<boywonder> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<middle> Hello, i need someone to help me right now
<boywonder> then this
<jrib> boywonder: use a pastebin so you don't flood the channel.  Copy what you ran and the full output to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give us the resulting link.  Do not continue to paste things in the channel
<Pici> middle: We can't help if you don't ask a question.
<middle> need to be competent with Ubuntu and be able to help me, i am desperate! read this thread please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1687802
<boywonder> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<boywonder> oh
<boywonder> this
<jrib> !here | middle
<ubottu> middle: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<chrono86> is anyone good with pulseaudio? i'm not sure what to do at this point
<boywonder> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"
<middle> Pici thanks, basically i jsut need to chat with someone on PM, would you be willing to help me?
<Pici> middle: No, I'm not available for in-depth support at the moment.
<jrib> boywonder: you're ignoring what I tell you again.  I cannot help you like this
<ikonia> middle: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file for me
<middle> My problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1687802
<Assid> heya
<boywonder> the later gave me this error,command not found
<ikonia> middle: you've posted that, we saw, now please pastebin your /etc/apt/source.list file please.
<middle> ok hang on, the issue at the moment, is that i cant start networking on my PC, and it is jsut CLi at the moment
<Assid> you know how in windows you can use ALT and character sequences
<boywonder> i have no clue as to what you are telling?
<middle> maybe someone could SSH to it, if i can get networking going?
<Assid> is there a way to add the special characters
<ikonia> middle: no, please pastebin the file
<jrib> boywonder: use a pastebin so you don't flood the channel.  Copy what you ran and the full output to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give us the resulting link.  Do not continue to paste things in the channel.  What do you not understand?
<xangua> boywonder: what version of ubuntu are you using¿
<boywonder> there was no out put
<erUSUL> Assid: shift + crtl + u + code
<jrib> boywonder: good luck with your issue.  I cannot help you
<middle> ikonia, how am i supposed to do that with no internet (i am on my laptop at the moment)
<boywonder>  xangua 10.4
<Chikokishi> erUSUL: my update had an error =(
<ikonia> middle: if you have to, type it out on the laptop
<erUSUL> Chikokishi: what error ?
<middle> cp /etc.apt/sources.list <my memory stick
<middle> might work
<Chikokishi> pkgproblemrecolver:: rexoler generated breaks
<middle> can some one PM me, this chat is busy
<ikonia> middle: that's an excellent idea
<Chikokishi> resolver
<ikonia> middle: , please stay in this channel
<Assid> erUSUL, the codes are different in windows and linux?
<DarsVaeda> hi, if you use pidgin it gets its submenu in the taskbar with that little envelope, there is also a mail submenu but it is for evolution, i use thunderbird instead, is it possible to integrate thunderbird to that?
<chrono86> can anyone even see what i'm saying? (not to complain, but i've been in this channel multiple times and no one ahs ever responded to something i've said)
<erUSUL> Assid: probably; check out in Aplications>Accesories>Char map
<hariom> Am new to ubuntu , just now I installed ubuntu 10.04 but problem is its not at all detecting LAN..but in windows its working perfectly am able to access internet...plz help me
<xangua> DarsVaeda: i believe there is a plugin for thunderbird to use indicators
<ikonia> chrono86: yes we can see you
<boywonder> jrib,  youll find that you didnt actually help me!
<deuterium> jrib: sorry, looks like ubuntu isn't serious about getting bug reports: doesn't accept my openid and when i try to create an account it complains about my password: "Password must be at least 8 characters long, and must contain at least one number and an upper case letter."
<middle> Yeah i will stay here but it would be alot easier to give/recieve help in a PM
<xangua> search in mozilla's addon web or in omg!ubuntu! webupd8 blogs
<erUSUL> Assid: the code is in the left bottom corner
<xangua> DarsVaeda *
<ikonia> middle: only help in the channel
<chrono86> iknoia: thank you for helping me to be sure i'm not goign crazy
<chrono86> *ikonia
<DarsVaeda> xangua: okay i'll give it a try with indicators, thx
<erUSUL> Assid: you see U+CODE there
<Pici> deuterium: And that means that we're not serious about getting bug reports why?
<jrib> deuterium: not sure why you are telling me.  I don't think it's that big of a deal, but if you do, that's ok too
<middle> ikonia: where will my memory stick location be?
<ikonia> middle: normally under /media if it is an auto mount, if it's a manual mount, where ever you want
<Chikokishi> Trying to update to 10.10 to hopefully resolve sound problem, got this error: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks
<ikonia> middle: however, reading your forum thread, I would suggest you do a clean install
<middle> oh yeah media derp
<Chikokishi> I just installed ubuntu yesterday, so it should be exactly as it came.
<middle> ikonia, really? what do you think is the problem?
<ikonia> middle: you're machine appears to be in a real mess and a clean install to a current version would be a simple solution
<ikonia> middle: I think you've made a real mess of your machine
<deuterium> Pici: that barrier could be lowered a lot. by accepting anonymous bug reports without the need to have a launchpad (whatever this is) account. or at least: by accepting valid openid credentials. sorry for the rant, but things like this make me sad.
<ikonia> deuterium: then you get spammed with people not serious about a quality bug report
<ikonia> deuterium: your attitude makes me sad
<middle> OK, now if i did that what is the easiest way to back up all my files from the terminal?
<chrono86> my pulseaudio has always been started from the startup applications with the command "start-pulseaudio-x11". it no longer starts. trying to run the command manually i get "Connection failure: Connection refused" any ideas?
<boywonder> can anyone please help in installing java jre?
<amites> Anyone know why running an initial upgrade on Xubuntu 10.10 would cause it to boot into "General Error Mounting FIlesystems" - I can see all directories and read files through console just keeping looping back to the same error
<ikonia> middle: which files are you thinking of ?
<Jayro> can any one help me out, i can start .jar files by rightclick>open with java. but when i open terminal and type "java -jar file.jar" i get java errors
<Jayro> :S
<middle> like everything on my PC
<middle> thats not a helpful answer
<ikonia> middle: that would be unwise as it would take all the messed up packages/config files with it
<middle> i suppose my home folder
<Chikokishi> middle, id suggest an external harddrive =)
<middle> yeah, i guess
<middle> goddamit why do i ahveb to do stupid things
<ikonia> middle: copy the contents you want to an external disk
<deuterium> ikonia: look, i know that problem too, myself, though from other projects. i just value the benefits of a lower barrier higher.
<Chikokishi> hahaha I ask myself that a lot also
<wechat> What are the first steps to quickly get in know how to work with Elastix?
<middle> but would any of you know what that actual issue is??
<ikonia> deuterium: log the bug, or don't, it's up to you
 * wechat not-Ubuntu?
<ikonia> middle: yes, but it's simpler to just re-install as your machine is in a real mess
<ikonia> wechat: ?
<ikonia> wechat: we only support ubuntu here
<Barnabas> middle: tried dpkg-reconfigure?
<mattg1> jrib: got weechat going, working pretty good
<ikonia> Barnabas: that's not going to work
<Jayro> can any one help me out, i can start .jar files by rightclick>open with java. but when i open terminal and type "java -jar file.jar" i get java errors
<ikonia> Barnabas: you need to read the thread in total to see how messed up it is
<middle> Barnbas
<Chikokishi> Trying to update to 10.10 to hopefully resolve sound problem, got this error: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks
<middle> litterlaly that command?
<Barnabas> ok
<ikonia> middle: no
<wechat> ikonia: i have joked 'bout that on my local room, sorry, i got it
<ikonia> middle: you will be best to re-install
<middle> oh funsies
<middle> Could you at least help me to figure out how to get networking started?
<ikonia> middle: I would just concerntrate on re-installing
<trainer> I got it!! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1186979 "in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf look for "prepend domain-name-servers" uncomment it and put the dns servers you want."
<wechat> middle: /etc/init.d/networking  restart
<middle> wechat
<DarsVaeda> thx there is an addon for thunderbird called "thunderbird indicator"
<ikonia> middle: don't run that
<middle> i tried that got an eror, so my system is f*ked
<ikonia> wechat: it's not going to work, his machine is in a mess
<Barnabas> middle : you have no net work even with a phys cable in the machine?
<ikonia> middle: control the language
<middle> soory
<middle> fustrated
<m4v> deuterium: I did say that lowering that "barrier" results in more bugs of poor quality that adds only noise and extra work for triagers.
<choronzon> HI, I get this error message in wine "Unable to open registry key "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProductName" for reading." any ideas? thanks
<ikonia> middle: then stop asking how to do things and look into re-installing
<middle> ikonia: so my system really is *flumped*?
<boywonder> can anyone tell me why this dont work,sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"
<ikonia> middle: you will get your system back easy then
<wechat> choronzon: pritty stuff
<Pici> choronzon: Please ask in #winehq, we do not handle specific wine errors here.
<middle> yeah, but all my files and config files etc.... they will be a pain to retrieve
<Barnabas> middle nah
<middle> is there any way to determine how large my home folder is?
<deuterium> m4v: sure, it's more work for triage, indeed. i don't want to flame.. time's to valuable
<Barnabas> backup of /etc /home/<user>
<ikonia> middle: 1.) your config files should be dropped looking at your machine 2.) your packages should not be backed up, it's a mess
<erUSUL> middle: right cvlick on it properties
<ikonia> Barnabas: no
<ikonia> Barnabas: are you reading what I'm saying, his machines packages are messed up, backing up broken config files is not a good idea
<chrono86> i am going to pull my hair out, i have no idea why pulse isn't working
<middle> erUSUL im on CLI only
<Barnabas> ikonia, sorry but thats nonsense :-)
<wechat> boywonder: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<repository-name>
<boywonder> god this sucks
<Barnabas> a backup of the config files are always a good idea
<middle> i mean like config files ofr irssi and conky etc...
<Pici> boywonder: Lets start over.
<ikonia> Barnabas: no it's not, if you have config files that are lilkey broken, why would you back them up
<erUSUL> middle: du -hs $HOME
<Barnabas> yes
<Chikokishi> Trying to update to 10.10 to hopefully resolve sound problem, got this error: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks
<boywonder> ok thank you
<Pici> boywonder: Why do you think that command is 'not working'?
<ikonia> middle: they are in your home directory in .irssi and .conky just put them on your memory stick, they are small
<xangua> boywonder: start with what ubuntu version you use and what do you want to do: lsb_release -a
<boywonder> i dont know too much about it
<middle> ikonia, i knwo that but there are lots of them dotted all over the place...
<middle> and
<Barnabas> ikonia, always backup before reinstalling, you can then mount as an image and rescure whats rescued can be
<Pici> xangua: I'd like boywonder to try to answer just my questions if you don't mind.
<Barnabas> thats very basic
<middle> erUSUL: how can i find the size of the home directory for an other user (i am root atm)
<erUSUL> middle: du -hs /home/username/
<middle> if i can get networking goin would anyone be willing to SSH to my box to help me out? Like backing stuff up?
<middle> cheers
<wechat> middle: du /home/user
<boywonder> pici, its not finding the distro?
<MC8> Hey there, my ubuntu/gnome topbar is refusing to show the windspeed next to the weather icon and temperature. How'd I fix that?
<erUSUL> middle: du accepts file/dirs as parameter
<ikonia> middle: they should all be in your /home direcotry
<boywonder> or its not enabled
<middle> woo 17G more than my external HDD
<middle> joy
<boywonder> or i just dont know lol
<erUSUL> middle: do « sudo du -hs /home/* »
<ikonia> Barnabas: no, someone who has no idea what they are doing and has broken their system should accept a clean install unless they know for certain the config is sane
<wechat> MC8: killall gnome-panel (if really)
<gordonjcp> MC8: strange, I'm sure there used to be an option to do that
<Pici> boywonder: Can we try this: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Barnabas> ikonia, I will leave you to it then ;-)
<cwheeler> Nvidia GTX 400 series cards work with Ubuntu correct?
<MC8> wechat: if really what?
<Pici> boywonder: Let me know if you're having problems with that command.
<middle> ikonia, basiacally the issue arose when i removed a package that i had thought i had only jsut isntalled but aparently it had been ther efor ages... and that then screwed mys ssytem bad
<ikonia> middle: I've read the thread
<middle> well if that really is the only option i will have to do it
<boywonder> no im not
<wechat> MC8: some apps really not in color as others -- it can't be cured
<ikonia> middle: looking at that thread and the mess of your system it is the best option to put you back to a sane stable system
<MC8> *shrugs*. It's the default weather thingy, it worked earlier
<middle> damn thats not good, i need my PC for tommorrow evening, and i have shit to do... grrr, looks like i am pulling an all nighter
<Jayro> can any one help me out, i can start .jar files by rightclick>open with java. but when i open terminal and type "java -jar file.jar" i get java errors
<MC8> (just ran that through, no change)
<chrono86> i'm at wits end, is there anyone out there that can help me fix pulseaudio
<boywonder> Pici, http://pastebin.com/BXrxK9p1
<wechat> Jayro: maybe full path to java is requered
<Pici> boywonder: Great.  Now: ls -al | pastebinit
<middle> Jayro hey it is middle
<Pici> boywonder: Er. wait. not that.
<Jayro> middle!!!
<Jayro> hey man,
<middle> lol
<Pici> boywonder: Sorry. ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<Jayro> wechat dosnt work with full path either
 * wechat is smiling
<middle> i broke my PC so i am trying to fix it with the advice of these lovely people
<Jayro> they have helped me out a fairbit :P
<Chikokishi> Trying to update to 10.10 to hopefully resolve sound problem, got this error: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks (sorry for the repost, still waiting =) )
<Morl> Jayro: probably missing environment vars. write a java prog to print them and run it with rightclick.
<boywonder> Pici, http://pastebin.com/YrSQbWeJ
<wechat> Jayro: will try myself, i met this issue, but forgot
<Jayro> ok wechat
<jrib> Chikokishi: do you have xserver-xorg-video-nouveau installed perchance?
<Jayro> lol middle, yeah that wouldnt be good, what did u break now?
<Jayro> <ojacobson> Jayro: Therefore X11, therefore Java uses X11 to display the UI
<Jayro> got that answer in #java
<Jayro> soo.. how do i set up x11?
<jrib> Jayro: you already have x11
<Chikokishi> jrib, i just installed ubuntu yesterday and did updates (i was trying to fix sound) i honestly know nothign about ubuntu
<MyWay> hello, how can I auto-mount my usb ext4 hd? I've tried adding it to fstab, but after a reboot, it hangs on the boot saying it can't find /dev/sdb1 anymore :o
<Jayro> jrib: wellidk :S
<jrib> Chikokishi: what is the output of « apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-nouveau »?
<panfist> hi, i'm using 10.04 and i was trying to change my network configuration from dhcp to static. i changed the /etc/network/interfaces file and everything was fine, until i restarted.
<panfist> it seems the settings were not permanent
<wechat> Jayro: If it is try java -jar /path/to/file.jar
<chrono86> so there's nobody out there that can help me?
<wechat> Jayro: portable/editors/j-0.23.0> java -jar j.jar
<alvaro> hello room
<Jayro> same errors
<boywonder> Pici, ?
<deuterium> jrib, ikonia, m4v: created launchpad account (sigh), filed bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-pip/+bug/719539
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 719539 in python-pip (Ubuntu) "Update python-pip to v0.8.2 due to severe bug in 0.8.1, see http://pip.openplans.org/news.html#id1" [Undecided,New]
<wechat> Jayro: pastebin errors for us
<Chikokishi> Jrib, i dont know as my ability to click anywhere on the screen has suddenly stopped working =/
<VCoolio> MyWay: is it there in 'sudo fdisk -l' ? Try a label or UUID instead of /dev/id in fstab, use 'sudo blkid' to find out for the hd
<Jayro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567430/
<wechat> jr
<wechat> jr
<wechat> ок
<Pici> boywonder: Can you tell me what  the output of:  uname -m   is?
<MyWay> VCoolio: I've tried UUID, too. It works the first time, then if I restart, it doesn't work anymore, why only one time?
<pestilence> i have a microsoft natural multimedia keyboard connected through a KVM switch to ubuntu 10.10.  the f{1-12} keys don't work.  any clues?
<erUSUL> MyWay: being usb disk it may not be initialized when fstab is mounted ?
<Chikokishi> jrib: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau:
<Chikokishi>   Installed: 1:0.0.15+git20100219+9b4118d-0ubuntu5
<Chikokishi>   Candidate: 1:0.0.15+git20100219+9b4118d-0ubuntu5
<Chikokishi>   Version table:
<Chikokishi>  *** 1:0.0.15+git20100219+9b4118d-0ubuntu5 0
<Chikokishi>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<Chikokishi>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Chikokishi> Oh, im sorry about that =(
<MyWay> erUSUL: I have no idea, what can I do? I've tried also an init.d script, but same :(
<wechat> Jayro: maybe file.jar is not executable (rwx) ?
<jrib> Chikokishi: remove it, then try your upgrade again
<boywonder> Pici,  i686
<Daghdha> Hi
<mneptok> MyWay: use the USB UUID instead of an sd* entry
<roygbiv> Jayro: the headlessexception looks telling
<Chikokishi> jrib, please give me the remove code?
<Jayro> wechat: yes it is
<VCoolio> MyWay: you have auto among the options in fstab?
<MyWay> mneptok: I've tried it, it works only one time, when I restart, it doesn't work anymore
<jrib> Chikokishi: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<MyWay> VCoolio: I had "defaults"
<MyWay> (with restart I meant PC reboot)
<raisin123> Hello somebody please help me. Like an idiot I somehow removed my network applet from the bar on the desktop and now, I don't know how to bring it back. I can't connect to internet !!! I had to log in from a gues account to acess internet. Please help !!!
<Jayro> roygbiv: what do you mean?
<wechat> Jayro: my j.jar is --x  and it has launched
<Daghdha> My NIC dissapears sometiems (In the OS, it's still in the case) the network plug in top right is cometely gone. It was tehre working.. and at some point it's gone and network is dead
<Pici> boywonder: Okay, now lets add this repository in a bit of a different way.  do   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list      and then paste this all the way at the bottom of the file (no spaces in front):   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner     when you're done press ctrl-o   to save, then ctrl-x to quit.
<roygbiv> Jayro: well, either the app wants a graphics environment but can't detect it (most likely case), or it wants to run headless but doesn't think it can
<wechat> raisin123: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<erUSUL> raisin123: add a notification area to your top panel. right click on it choose add to panel
<erUSUL> raisin123: look for it in the list
<Jayro> roygbiv: so what do u suggest i do?
<wechat> Jayro: maybe try anothe jar file not exactly that
<VCoolio> MyWay: I don't know if auto is default; try again with 'defaults,auto' as options, no space in between (you can omit 'defaults' once something else is there)
<Morl> pestilence: check if the problem persists without the kvm switch. those switches should be transparent but in my experience they aren't. no software solution for this.
<Jayro> wechat: others do the same thing
<Chikokishi> jrib: Thanks, that worked =)
<wechat> Jayro: what app is?
<roygbiv> Jayro: well i'm not a java pro, but hmm, you are running in a graphics environment right?
<raisin123> erUSUL: It's not in the list da... I already checked.
<Chikokishi> Ill be back after upgrade
<MyWay> VCoolio: yes, defaults have "auto", too
<Jayro> roygbiv: yes
<pestilence> Morl: ok, you're probably right.  but i have two other computers that don't have this problem (one windows, one mac, both connected to the KVM)
<Jayro> wechat: t.e.d.
<erUSUL> raisin123: the network applet is not in the list but the notification area should be
<roygbiv> Jayro: is your $DISPLAY set properly?
<Jayro> roygbiv: i dont know what that is :s
<alvaro> hello
<MyWay> and what I don't understand is why the first reboot it works, then the second reboot it doesn't work anymore
<prefrontal> just upgraded lucid to maverick, fully updated. boots into 2.6.32 kernel even though 2.6.35 is installed. grub-update doesn't add 2.6.35 to the kernel menu. need help.
<roygbiv> Jayro: from your terminal, type "echo $DISPLAY" to see what it is set to
<alvaro> i have a doubt
<Jayro> roygbiv: 0.0
<wechat> Jayro: http://www.daniweb.com/forums/thread185830.html
<alvaro> a question sorry
<pestilence> Morl: ok, i connected it straight to the computer, made no difference
<chrono86> is there really no one here who can help me
<VCoolio> MyWay: sorry, don't know; ask again in ten minutes or so, maybe someone who knows has joined by then
<cwheeler> Nvidia GTX 400 series cards work with ubuntu I assume?
<MyWay> ok VCoolio, thank you anyway
<Morl> pestilence: much better to debug this without the kvm switch in the way. but i'm afraid i can't help any further.
<roygbiv> Jayro: hmm, that should be fine
<pestilence> Morl: ok, thanks :-D
<roygbiv> :0.0
<Jayro> yes
<Jayro> thats it
<boywonder> Pici, there is already three pastes of this at the bottom?
<pestilence> it's interesting....xev doesn't even acknowledge buttons being pressed
<raisin123> erUSUL: dude, nothing is happening !
<Pici> boywonder: Do they have # in front of them?
<boywonder> pici yes
<Jayro> would reinstalling java do anything?
<erUSUL> raisin123: you added the notification area? ok now do « alt + f2 » and run the command « nm-applet »
<boywonder> Pici, oh sorry no
<Pici> boywonder: Then go ahead and delete two of them so that theres only one.
<roygbiv> Jayro what is this TED app anyway? just curious
<Jayro> torrent episode downloader
<Morl> pestilence: try showkey in the ctrl-alt-f1 terminal
<pestilence> Morl: ok
<roygbiv> Jayro well you can try this. it's kind of a shot in the dark but it won't break anything: java -Djava.awt.headless=true -jar ted.jar
<pestilence> doh!
<pestilence> how do i get there without pressing f1
<pestilence> haha
<raisin123> erUSUL: nothing still happened !
<Morl> ouch
<Daghdha> where qould i be able to find NIC errors?
<pestilence> lucky for me i have other keyboards laying around.  just have to dig them up.
<erUSUL> raisin123: run this in terminal « pgrep -l nm-applet » do you get any output ?
<erUSUL> Daghdha: dmesg ?
<Daghdha> I used tohave NIC issues, but then the applet would still be in the panel. Now even the panel isgone. Cani t be caused by powersaving features?
<boywonder> Pici, it says :- File Name to Write: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Daghdha> look for NIC? It was clear for NIC
<Jayro> roygbiv: nope.. :(
<boywonder> Pici,  that was ctrl o not 0
<Pici> boywonder: just press enter
<roygbiv> did you get the same stack trace as in your paste?
<Jayro> no
<erUSUL> Daghdha: eth eth0 or sometimes drivername
<Jayro> its different
<Odaym> hey
<wechat> Jayro: Reinstalling the software packages almost never solves anything, because the old settings and data will remain in hidden folders in the home folder.
<roygbiv> Jayro: paste it
<Jayro> 1 sec
<roygbiv> err pastebin it
<Odaym> if i were to ..say download any application in .tar format
<Odaym> and i want to "make" it
<Odaym> where do i extract it to?
<Daghdha> erUSUL: Nothing bad in it, normal stuff
<Odaym> what constitutes Program Files on ubuntu
<roygbiv> Odaym: wherever your heart desires
<Odaym> but i dont want them all floating around like that
<pestilence> Morl: showkey doesn't register anything either
<Odaym> /usr/share
<Odaym> what is that
<erUSUL> Daghdha: what kind of nic aerrors are you tying to see?
<kveras> would it be possible to install BOTH Nvidia and the Ati/AMD graphic drivers in ubuntu at the same time? how will the system react?
<raisin123> erUSUL: I got "2687 nm-applet"
<Odaym> it's the usual place to put programs in?
<danielc> I am getting an error when trying to install Asterisk.  Can someone read my pastebin and provide some insight?  http://pastebin.com/RYWx57Ew
<roygbiv> well, presumably you're downloading source code? once you build and install, you can remove the source
<VCoolio> Odaym: there is no Program Files in linux; create a 'packages' folder for stuff like that if you wish
<Odaym> where?
<Odaym> in my Home?
<raisin123> erUSUL:  I got <<2687 nm-applet>>
<Jayro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567449
<erUSUL> raisin123: so it is running... are you sure you added a notification area in one of you panels?
<Jayro> there
<Odaym> or in / ?
<VCoolio> Odaym: yes, always build as user (configure, make) then install as root (checkinstall, or make install)
<VCoolio> Odaym: so home, not /
<pestilence> what's the conventional wisdom on a wireless card for a desktop?  which brand for best compatibility with ubuntu
<Odaym> ah, not /
<Odaym> ok
<Jayro> roygbiv:  oops i guess it is the same :S
<Odaym> ok i will see now
<Odaym> so it's ./configure
<raisin123> erUSUL: yes da. I clicked on add to panel> notification area. Then 3 bars came vertically...
<Odaym> make
<Odaym> makeinstall
<Odaym> ?
<kveras> pestilence: intel I would say
<roygbiv> Jayro that's the same stack heh. i have no idea on this one sorry. but i think the java.awt.HeadlessException is a valuable google search string
<erUSUL> pestilence: atheros; intel ralink
<boywonder> Pici, ok i think thats done
<VCoolio> !compile | Odaym
<ubottu> Odaym: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Pici> boywonder: Okay, lets run: sudo apt-get update   now
<Daghdha> erUSUL: My NIC dissapears .. and also the applet in the top right that indicates there is one
<erUSUL> raisin123: those three bars are not the wifi icon of the nm applet...
<VCoolio> Odaym: depends on the package, usually 1. autogen.sh or configure 2. make 3. make install but checkinstall is very preferable
<pestilence> kveras, erUSUL those are chipsets, right?  how about manufacturers?
<Odaym> ok
<SpriteSODA> guys, quick question: i have a .bin file which is an rpm files collection. how do I extract from it the rpm files so that i could attempt to install them via alien?
<Odaym> checkinstall will check AND make?
<will> i need some help.
<pestilence> i don't see any desktop wireless cards made by intel, for example
<danielc> I am getting an error when trying to install Asterisk.  Can someone read my pastebin and provide some insight?  http://pastebin.com/RYWx57Ew
<boywonder> part of the error,Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/dists/lucid/Release
<kveras> would it be possible to install BOTH Nvidia and the Ati/AMD graphic drivers in ubuntu at the same time? how will the system react? I am setting up a test rig to use for stresstesting GPU cards, and I don't want to restart everytime because I have to install a new driver. so, would it work to have the system running both drivers at the same time, and will it load the correct driver during startup?
<erUSUL> pestilence: well manufactures are not fiable they change the chip and you are out of luck
<Jayro> roygbiv:  some guy in #java is sure its because i do not have x11 set up in my shell
<erUSUL> !hcl | pestilence
<ubottu> pestilence: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Piesie> Hello
<Daghdha> erUSUL: I'm very dissapointed because i oredered a intell card specifically to not have any bad issues :/
<VCoolio> Odaym: no, step 1 and 2 first, read the link, there's something on checkinstall there too, it will create a .deb and install that instead of cluttering your file system with files from the packages you can't trace later
<kveras> pestilence: manufacturer is not very important, just check what chipset it is.
<Odaym> alright
<roygbiv> Jayro: that's my suspicion too, but your $DISPLAY is set so i tend to doubt the X11 thing
<boywonder> Pici, part of the error,Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/dists/lucid/Release
<Jayro> ohh
<kveras> pestilence: and nowdays, most of the works just fine
<roygbiv> Jayro but it's very possible
<erUSUL> Daghdha: :/ well nothing i can do. tried reloading the driver when the nic dissapears?
<Jayro> roygbiv:  how do i set it up then?
<roygbiv> Jayro: i searched google for "ted java.awt.headlessexception" and got some interesting stuff
<raisin123> erUSUL: how to reinstall my whole desktop?
<Jayro> roygbiv:  i will search
<erUSUL> !resetpanel | raisin123 try this first
<ubottu> raisin123 try this first: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Daghdha> erUSUL: No, i just reboot
<Pici> boywonder: Can you get to that url manually?
<roygbiv> jayro good luck
<Pici> boywonder: Like in your browser?
<roygbiv> in general, java is a PITA heh
<boywonder> yes
<boywonder> im on iy
<boywonder> it
<Jayro> roygbiv:  i do  not understanmd a single thing that came up.. god dammit i just wanna start ted on startup!!!
<roygbiv> Jayro: i know. java is such a pain most of the time
<Jayro> roygbiv:  im gonan uninstall/install
<Pici> boywonder: hmm..
<erUSUL> Daghdha: i guess the driver  is e1000 or e1000e ( check with « lsmod | grep e100 » to reload the driver « sudo modprobe -r modulename && sudo modprobe  modulename »
<Pici> boywonder: okay lets try:  pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wechat> Jayro: Right click on "ted.jar" and choose properties, go to the third tab "permissions" and check the "Allow execute file as program".
<Jayro> wechat yes i did, 2 hours ago..
<Daghdha> e1000e
<xTheGoat121x> I deleted one of the two folders listed in my list of keyrings, and now I need to know how to get them back
<grogo> Hi. WHere I can adjust mouse wheel speed??
<boywonder> http://pastebin.com/5Xv60L6x
<erUSUL> raisin123: did that last command helped?
<grogo> in windows it's easy, but I can't find an option in ubuntu
<Pici> boywonder: It looks like you're missing the R in partner on the last line there.
<leo_rockway> hello everyone
<Odaym> you know that Fade in/out option that comes with Fedora?
<Piesie> I Want to stream audio online. Read about apache/perl modules which can help. Also heard of Vlc, Darwin. But i think, what i really want a dedicated audio server that's extendable and configurable. Any suggestions?
<Odaym> where you can get ANY window to fade out almost completely and fade back in till visible?
<leo_rockway> how can I make the buttons on the Ambiance theme show up on the right side of the window for every new user? (ie, not manually changing it for each user I add)
<Odaym> with alt+mousewheel?
<boywonder> pico i see so what now?
<Thrawn> id need to get a patch for wine to get a program working; i read that id have to recompile myself wine with that patch i need; how do i do that?
<leo_rockway> Piesie: icecast and idjc
<erUSUL> !controls | leo_rockway
<ubottu> leo_rockway: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<grogo> Hi. WHere I can adjust mouse wheel speed??
<grogo> Hi. WHere I can adjust mouse wheel speed??
<Pici> boywonder: Put the r there, then save the file again, then do: sudo apt-get update
<wechat> leo_rockway: /etc/users.defs ?
<boywonder> ok brb
<maedox_> grogo: You can't. Isn't it amazing.
<grogo> maedox_: are you kidding me?
<leo_rockway> erUSUL: that only works for a single user and I'd have to run it each time.
<leo_rockway> wechat: what?
<Thrawn> hwo do i recompile and install wine with a custom patch
<Piesie> @leo: thanks. Hope they aren't gui apps.
<Jayro> WOAH ,i went into the software center and unintalled java common something and now it works from cli :)
<maedox_> grogo: no, I'm afraid not. At least there was no good way to do it the last time I checked.
<Miri28> Hello, can someone recommend me what is the common/best permission to set for folders/files on apache server? (I am new to this hosting/apache issue ..777. 755. etc... )
<leo_rockway> Piesie: icecast isn't. idjc is.
<leo_rockway> Piesie: they work together...
<Piesie> @leo: Ok. Thanks
<boywonder> Pici, ok done
<leo_rockway> wechat: that file doesn't exist...
<Pici> boywonder: great. now:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Odaym> VCoolio, i untarred the tar.bz2 file where i wanted to, and i am typing "./configure", says no such file etc..
<Barnabas> Miri28 I dont aim to be rude, but if the permission bits is a question, then perhaps you should not be configuring services publicly available on the internet
<Thrawn> how do i patch wine?
<wechat> leo_rockway: put a command gconf...<change the buttons layout> in one of the files for new users ( maybe /etc/skels -- or somethin')
<Odaym> i should have put "./configure --help"
<Odaym> wait
<Piesie> How about a programming language library to build my own streaming server?
<Cyberelves> hi there
<Odaym> and that doesn't work
<leo_rockway> wechat: like bashrc? It would work, but it sounds kind of hacky...
<Cyberelves> any mouse specialists in here???
<wechat> yes
<wechat> leo_rockway: ;)
<leo_rockway> wechat: I'll do that if there's no other way. I thought Gnome kept this in a plain text file somewhere.
<Thrawn> how do i patch wine?
<wechat> leo_rockway: you're are right
<leo_rockway> wechat: I saw /usr/share/themes/Ambiance... I modified two files there, but that didn't help.
<Thrawn> i found something like a script how to patch wine but i dont understand half of it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712407 and its dated; can some1 hlp me?
<leo_rockway> Thrawn: patching is quite straightforward if you use the version the patch was written for.
<le0-> qemu: could not open disk image /home/andrew/ubuntu-kvm/tmpl_gxmB.qcow2: Permission denied
<le0-> anyone know why
<Thrawn> whats quite straightworward
<leo_rockway> Thrawn: patching
<arand> Odaym: how does the directory where you unarchived it to look?
<Thrawn> leo_rockway: for me quite straighforward is doubleclicking an icon, and for you?
<Odaym> arand: five dir's, 'application.ini' 'revision' 'yoono-desktop' (has a runnable icon)
<jrib> leo_rockway: there's probably a way to modify the theme.  Or you can just follow ubottu's instructions.  Just apply the changes there to there are system-wide gconf, not a user's.  I imagine that should work
<arand> le0-: What are the permissions on that specific file?
<leo_rockway> jrib: I imagined the same, but I created a test user and it still has the buttons on the left.
<leo_rockway> Thrawn: then you probably won't be able to patch and recompile.
<jrib> leo_rockway: how is that possible?
<Miri28> Barnabas: so can you explain to me little about the permission? what is common etc.. ?
<Thrawn> leo_rockway: i am not able at the moment, which is -surprisingly- the reason why i am asking for help here?
<boywonder> Pici, did i also need to sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts?
<Cyberelves> anyone knows something about the issue that a usb mouse gets deactiveated after a few minutes not using it????
<arand> Odaym: Well in that case you won't be able to ./configure it, see if you can find a readme for it, what kind of software is it?
<Pici> boywonder: If you'd like, it can't hurt.
<leo_rockway> jrib: that's what I don't know.
<Odaym> yoono, it's like....
<boywonder> Pici, your the man
<Odaym> that old program, that runs MSN, Yahoo, etc..
<Odaym> all in one application
<Thrawn> pidgin
<Odaym> Facebook, Twitter, etc..
<jrib> leo_rockway: well what is the value for gconf key for the user?
<Odaym> not quite
<raisin123> erUSUL: dude!!! you there? What did you do??? both my toolbars vanished !!!
<Odaym> this one has more
<Odaym> and more GUI and etc..
<FloodBot2> Odaym: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Abinidi> Cyberelves: I haven't had that problem and I use a usb mouse all the time
<guntbert> Thrawn: patching/recompiling is usually beyond this channel's topic
<wechat> leo_rockway: gconf xml schemes ?
<boywonder> Pici, i owe you big styley
<maco> Odaym: i dont know of any client with mor protocols than pidgin. the old one was gaim, but that was before facebook was added :P
<boywonder> thanks alot dude
<Thrawn> guntbert: know a channel on this server where i could find some1 that helps me on that topic?
<Pici> boywonder: :)
<Cyberelves> Abinidi, well i have that issue after i've updated the system last time
<Odaym> can i "grep -ir ~/yoono 'readme'"?
<boywonder> i can take them commands for further use
<Odaym> will that produce any readme files in that DIR if there are any?
<needlez> hi, can anyone help me understand why wpa_supplicant wont work on my computer? I get the error that my password may be incorrect, however it is my correct password. The only thing is my router uses WPA2-PSK as its encryption. any ideas would be appreciated.
<mneptok> boywonder: ask him to /msg you his PayPal credentials. he owes me a Dr. Pepper and a starter motor for a 1927 Studebaker.
<guntbert> Thrawn: did you say you have troubles with wine?  try #winehq
<Thrawn> thx
<boywonder> wow
<wechat> leo_rockway: echo "gconftool -s /apps/metacity/general/button_layout -t string menu:minimize,maximize,close" >> /etc/skel/.bashrc  -- to CRAZY?
<Pici> Odaym: No.  That will look for '~/yoono' in 'readme'  try: find /path/ -iname "*readme*"
<boywonder> i will donate
<Abinidi> Cyberelves: I've updated to the latest updates in Maverick and I haven't had an issue.  What kind of mouse are you using?  I have a Logitech laser mouse
<Guest87255> Hello.
<Odaym> aha
<mneptok> boywonder: donate help to others. and if you hang around long enough to help, you'll learn to ignore me.
<minimec> needlez: what encryption type (not mode) do you use? for wpa there should be a TKIP or AES mode. Try both of them...
<leo_rockway> wechat: no, not crazy, just ugly and hacky.
<Cyberelves> Abinidi, I am using a logitech mouse man wheel
<leo_rockway> jrib: I created new users after running the gconf-tool line
<needlez> minimec: I have tried both no luck with either
<Cyberelves> Abinidi, and i've tested it on different usb ports
<jrib> leo_rockway: what gconf-tool line?
<wechat> leo_rockway: not at all
<Guest87255> I am wondering if I can ubuntu 10.04LTS going on a Compaq Armada E500
<ggo> j
<ggo> j
<boywonder> mneptok, Pici  just spent over an hour helping me dude
<ggo> ola
<FloodBot2> ggo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leo_rockway> wechat: yes, it runs that line every time you log in when it only needs to be ran once.
<mneptok> boywonder: he's a good egg.
<ggo> bars
<leo_rockway> jrib: gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<Abinidi> !mouse | Cyberelves
<ubottu> Cyberelves: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<boywonder> hes in my heart lol
<ggo> a tunel
<minimec> needlez: I had problems with one of my wifi usb sticks. I had to use AES only, if I remember well.
<Guest87255> it has 6GB
<Guest87255> What can I do with Linux with a 6GB hard drive?
<wechat> leo_rockway: xml files in gnome2 folder try'em to hack
<boywonder> your in my heart dog!
<jrib> leo_rockway: isn't that for a user?
<leo_rockway> wechat: okay, I'll look into that. Thank you.
<Guest87255> 11
<boywonder> id never of been able to resolve that
<middle> One question: i am root, but i am unable to cp my pictures folder to my external HDD, why is this, and how cna i get around it?
<Guest87255> 11GB Hard drive, sorry my mistake
<leo_rockway> jrib: I ran it as sudo hoping it would modify it for all users. When that wasn't the case I modified the xml in /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/
<wechat> leo_rockway: hack'em all :)
<Guest87255> Will Ubuntu 10.04 work on a 11GB Hard drive
<Guest87255> ??
<jrib> leo_rockway: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/gconf-24.html.en change the default gconf value
<leo_rockway> wechat: I could add it to bashrc, but this is a personal challenge now, haha.
<minimec> needlez: You could also try to verify your chip with lsusb in a console (probably). With this info you might find something on the internet.
<middle> any suggestions? how can i see the permissions on the folders?
<guntbert> middle: rule #1: don't work as root
<wechat> Guest87255: ussually i placed on 10 gb
<wechat> * it *
<leo_rockway> jrib: oh, that link helps!
<middle> guntbert >.> i know... but i logged in as root so i could copy these files
<leo_rockway> thank you
<wechat> leo_rockway: hah
<minimec> needlez: for integrated wifi cards it might be with 'lspci'
<needlez> minimec: I've tried to use both seperately I meant. I had it set to WPA-PSK with TKIP first and it failed and then tried with WPA2-PSK with AES (CCMP) and both say that the password may be incorrect. I'm wondering if the wireless card I'm using could be the issue. its a realtek 8191 sev8, its built in not usb
<tacomaster> ok im trying to play a .wmv and it plays with mplayer but it gives me a error wmapro support is not implemented update your FF mpeg version to the newest one from SVN. i dont know what folder to go to, to do the svn update
<Guest87255> What is the capacity as far as how much hard drive space will Ubuntu 10.04 LTS take up on a 11GB?
<middle> however i jsut get 'file omitted' no matter what i try
<guntbert> middle: bad habit, what files do want to copy from where to where?
<wechat> jrib: get right ! I was too lazy to search for that article . Thanks to support my suggestions
<minimec> needlez: so check 'lspci'
<needlez> minimec: RTL8191SEvB sorry typo, B not 8
<Guest87255> And does Ubuntu work with PCMCIA devices well still?
<jrib> leo_rockway: more to the point: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/gconf-7.html.en
<middle> ok new problem.
<middle> how do i mount my HDD from the CLI?
<minimec> needlez: did you check that too? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1635892
<lithpr> hi- i was wondering whether there was a gnome applet/indicator to show if a cd or usb stick is mounted?  I tried the diskmounter, but it puts too many buttons on my panel
<Abinidi> middle: if you are at the ciommand line, isn't it already mounted?
<jymere> i just want to know (for those who play at Mines) what is their best times (easy-medium-expert)
<middle> ok i unplug it
<mactimes> middle, sudo mount -t <partition_type> /dev/<partition> /path/to/mount/point
<lithpr> there is a really great one in KDE, and i miss it :)
<flowbee> does ubuntu support ad hoc connections?  i have a thinkpad t61 with intel 4965 adapater.
<maco> flowbee: yes
<middle> if i plug it in i get a load of info
<wechat> flowbee: Good notebook?
<minimec> needlez: It seems that this card is not yet well supported.
<middle> would anyone be willing to SSH to my box and do it for me?
<jrib> middle: no
<needlez> minimec: its not that the wireless isn't working cuz I'm on the wireless right now, my thing is that just if I kill network manager, and avahi-daemon and try to run wpa_supplicant from terminal it fails to connect
<boywonder> brb
<minimec> needlez: http://www.ge.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597881
<flowbee> wechat, had it for 3.5 years; still going strong
<minimec> needlez: ok. There I cannot help you ;)
<F|shie> hello every1,I am trying to install a dummy-snd module to enable some applications
<tacomaster> ok im trying to play a .wmv and it plays with mplayer but it gives me a error wmapro support is not implemented update your FF mpeg version to the newest one from SVN. i dont know what folder to go to, to do the svn update
<F|shie> that requires a sound driver, but i get this error http://pastebin.com/sFJeyKqe any1 got clues to this
<wechat> flowbee: workin ubuntu nice?
<needlez> minimec: thank you tho, I'm gonna look over these and see if they have anything I might not of tried
<middle> mactimes what would i put for partition type? like give me an example of how to mount an external HDD
<KGBWolf564> ON CRONTAB -E will this commad work?  01 04 * * * sudo date 111111112010 ?
<jrib> KGBWolf564: no
<flowbee> wechat, yeah; ive been running it for years.  thinking of getting one?
<wechat> flowbee: in that way :)
<wechat> * on *
<Blazento> hello. I just installed Ubuntu on my Dell. I am trying to set up Dual monitors. When i go to System-> Preferences-> Monitors and unclick "same image on all monitors" i keep getting prompted to "log out and log back in" and i do so, but my settings never change
<F|shie> ...
<middle> arrrrrrrr
<Kinder-Pingvi> hello. I need help... give me please url how to configure radeonfb (sorry my english)
<snuff> how can i config my synaptic multi-touchepad , that i can use multitouche?
<middle> i will just have to loose all of my images for ever
<middle> bummer
<jrib> !helpme | middle
<ubottu> middle: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<NooBoontoo> middle: Well that's how Ubuntu works
<jrib> middle: what happens when you try to mount the drive?
<NooBoontoo> middle, I once lost like 500 CANOn pictures that needed to be edited
<wechat> middle: what?
<middle> i have no idea, if you missed the convo earlier, my Ubuntu isntall is messed up big time
<middle> and i am jsut trying ot recover my pictures before i wipe it
<F|shie> hello every1,I am trying to install a dummy-snd module to enable some applications that requires a sound driver, but i get this error http://pastebin.com/sFJeyKqe any1 got clues to this
<leo_rockway> wechat: jrib: /var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml <--- this is the file. Thank you for your help.
<jrib> leo_rockway: ok, I hope you are not editing that directly though
<wechat> leo_rockway: thanks for jbrs
<middle> believe it or not im not that new, i just made one fatal mistake
<wechat> leo_rockway: thanks for jrib
<middle> and it has messed everythign up =[
<wechat> leo_rockway: happy to help you
<leo_rockway> jrib: will it get overwritten with an upgrade?
<jrib> middle: are you on your broken install now?
<middle> time to start again
<Kinder-Pingvi> hey.. people, help me with framebuffer... i need to use radeonfb..
<snuff> does someone have the neo k125?
<middle> no i jsut booted into a live USB
<leo_rockway> jrib: I did edited it manually directly.
<jrib> leo_rockway: you should be using gconftool, the links I gave you describe how
<middle> i was seconds ago though
<leo_rockway> edit*
<middle> oh andn no i am on my Laptop
<wechat> leo_rockway: Is it now an ugly way?
<middle> if that is what you meant
<leo_rockway> wechat: all new users have ambiance with buttons on the right.
<jrib> middle: do you want to get the pictures?
<middle> yes
<jrib> !who | middle
<snuff> my k 125 dont change the cpu frequenz
<ubottu> middle: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<middle> ubottu: yeah sorry
<zkriesse> Quick question, I know how to CHANGE user permissions for a folder/file in terminal but how do I check to see what the current user permissions for a folder/file are
<leo_rockway> okay, thanks for everything, bye.
<jrib> middle: the pictures are on your laptop?
<jrib> zkriesse: ls -l
<middle> jrib: the pictures are on the HDD of my PC that is messe dup
<jrib> zkriesse: ls -ld  for a directory
<zkriesse> Ok thanks...
<F|shie> I am trying to install a dummy-snd module to enable some applications that requires a sound driver, but i get this error http://pastebin.com/sFJeyKqe any1 got clues to this -_-
<zkriesse> For a file though?
<Pici> zkriesse: stat -s /path/to/whatever    as well
<jrib> middle: are they on the same partition as your ubuntu install?
<middle> yeah
<zkriesse> So ls -ld /path/to/folder
<zkriesse> Pici: Thanks
<jrib> zkriesse: you can use ls -ld on a file too if you want but you don't *need* the -d
<jrib> middle: and what's the issue?  You can't boot your ubuntu to get to your pictures?
<cordoval_> hi there, I have a hp dv6700 and laptop's keyboard goes crazy when typing, mouse stops working and mousepad
<cordoval_> any command to debug this? or to track or to send a bug report? I need help!
<cordoval_> where should I look at?
<minimec> F|shie: Did you compile this module yourself?
<middle> jrib: i can boot into a root shell with networking, get to the directory i need to copy the files from, but i need to be able to mount my external HDD to copyt them to. That is the issue
<jrib> middle: and what happens when you attempt to mount your external?
<middle> i don't know how to thats the point
<nze> i'm trying to use sshfs on ubuntu 8.04, but am having problems with permissions
<middle> jrib: i don't know how to thats the point
<cordoval_> what is the command to resolve bug issues when keyboard stops responding properly?
<nze> i added my user to the fuse group, but still cant 'fail to open /dev/fuse'
<cordoval_> t how to track hp dv6700 keyobard and mouse problem?
<jrib> middle: mount /dev/sdX /mnt                 where /dev/sdX corresponds to your external
<nze> which is crw----r-x root:root by default
<nze> is it save to just chown root:fuse and chmod g+rw it?
<oxodesign> hi why im I running apache with 2 diff users (http://pastie.org/1567818)
<oxodesign> ?
<middle> jrib: will i jsut make up X?
<minimec> cordoval_: Your keyboard and mouse are configured by the xserver, but 'announced' to the system via udev. I would first try to find any issue in combination with udev.
<oxodesign> how can I close the process that runs with root?
<erUSUL> nze: well something is fishy there in my 10.04 system is crw-rw-rw- 1 root fuse 10, 229 2011-02-15 21:23 /dev/fuse
<Blazento> hello. I just installed Ubuntu on my Dell. I am trying to set up Dual monitors. When i go to System-> Preferences-> Monitors and unclick "same image on all monitors" i keep getting prompted to "log out and log back in" and i do so, but my settings never change
<snuff_> how can i remove an old kernel?
<erUSUL> snuff_: i use synaptic
<guntbert> snuff: use your favorite software manager to remove it
<jrib> middle: no, you will not just make it up
<cordoval_> pleaes can you repaste your response? I accidentally clear the text on this window
<cordoval_> please respond again , i missed your response thanks!
<snuff_> thanks . and how can i change the cpu frequenz ? because the perfomence tool on the task doesnt work
<needlez> hi, anyone able to help me with wpa_supplicant?? This is the error I'm getting. http://pastie.org/1567821    This is what my wpa_supplicant.conf file looks like http://pastie.org/1567824... and yes those are example psk and psk hash, not my real ones
<middle> jrib: so what do i put? sorry for my incompetence
<nze> erUSUL: thanks, that goes in line with what i see on my debian and my arch box. i'll just allow group to write then (not sure about giving others rw-)
<middle> 6
<doughj3> I have configured /etc/network/interfaces with a static ipv6, but I am also getting an address through DHCP apparently
<cordoval_> please respond again
<doughj3> i.e. I have two ipv6 global addresses.
<lykeus> I have just tried to encrypt my home and root partitions (which I think was successful), but know I get the following error message on boot: "cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available", dropping after a while to ash and am a little bit lost. Does someone have a nice pointer to some solution for me, or a place to look for more information regarding that error?
<doughj3> How can I stop getting the address through dhcp?
<cordoval_> help could someone repaste the respond someone gave me on this channel minute ago?
<cordoval_> it is the only one thanks
<jo-erlend> doughj3, use a static address. You can configure that in network-manager.
<guntbert> cordoval_: <minimec> cordoval_: Your keyboard and mouse are configured by the xserver, but 'announced' to the system via udev. I would first try to find any issue in combination with udev.
<omegaphi> hi, what is the command to check the permissions of a file?
<altant> alguien sabe como acelerar los menus de xubuntu?
<doughj3> jo-erlend: I did configure a static address.
<cordoval_> something about xorg
<jrib> middle: are you on the system now?  What does « ls -l /dev/sd* » return?
<jo-erlend> Omega, ls -l, for instance.
<doughj3> I am getting two addresses now, my static one and a dynamic one.
<omegaphi> hi, what is the command to check the permissions of a file? anyone ? :)
<LjL> omegaphi: ls -l will do
<jo-erlend> omegaphi, I just told you?
<jo-erlend> oh. Sorry. Tab error :)
<omegaphi> ok :)
<middle> jrib: will what i had tried before have affected it? i will reboot and try that again
<cordoval_> how to find any issue with udev?
<cordoval_> cordoval_: <minimec> cordoval_: Your keyboard and mouse are configured by the xserver, but 'announced' to the system via udev. I would first try to find any issue in combination with udev.
<jrib> middle: I don't see how
<middle> ah well too late
<snuff_> and how can i use multitouche at a synaptic touchepad?
<Griz64> which nvidia package do i want/need to run a GeForce 6150 LE ?? (10.04.1 is the release it will be on)
<middle> jrib: /dev/sda 1,2,2,5 + sdb 1
<dodecahedron> Hi
<doughj3> If I don't have eth0 inet6 dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces, why would it automatically get an address, in addition to the inet6 address I DID specifiy in /etc/network/interfaces
<jrib> middle: is your external one large partition?
<minimec> cordoval_: try to search the internet like 'hp dv6700' 'udev' 'ubuntu'
<middle> jrib: sda sda1 sda1 sda2 sda5 sdb sdb1
<dodecahedron> I'm running into an issue about ecryptfs
<middle> jrib: i thought it was
<danielc> How do you install Asterisk on Ubuntu-Desktop?
<cordoval_> sudo apt-get install asterisk
<roger_padactor> anyways to find out the physical location of a wireless router?
<dodecahedron> I set up ecrypt to encrypt my home directory
<jrib> middle: then replace "X" with "b1" in the mount command
<middle> chers
<dodecahedron> but now I resized the partition
<middle> mounted
<dodecahedron> and login fails because the directory is not automatically mounted
<minimec> cordoval_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=743299
<hardhead> how do I partition my hard drive on the UBUNTU OS
<danielc> cordoval_, I have it installed, but it won't open in Gastman.
<evilsush1> is there a repository for touch screen apps?
<jrib> !encrypted | dodecahedron
<ubottu> dodecahedron: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<dodecahedron> so I can access the data if I use ecryptfs-mount-private
<dodecahedron> ok
<middle> jrib: slightly stupider quesiton, what directory will it be at?
<jrib> dodecahedron: automatic login only happens if some file exists in ~/.ecryptfs.  I forget the name of the file exactly, but the link will probably help (check references at the bottom too)
<jrib> middle: /mnt
<middle> derp, cheers
<minimec> cordoval_: I see that the link I posted is not about any issue with keyboard...
<dodecahedron> jrib: how ~ would be accessible if it is encrypted
<wechat> hardhead: fdisk /dev/sba        m p d n w q
<danielc> So
<dodecahedron> it's not only the Private directory that is encrypted
<dodecahedron> but all ~
<danielc> No help
<middle> jirb: oh good god it still dodn't work... something is screwy with the permissions, i am root, and the two folders that i couldn't paste before are still being omitted
<hardhead> how do I partition my hard drive on UBUNTU and is it a good Idea to have UBUNTU and UBUNTU SERVER patitioned on the same Hard drive
<jrib> dodecahedron: that's fine, you'll see that you'll still have ~/.ecryptfs before decrypting, then when you encrypt your real home will show up in ~
<minimec> cordoval_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/57163 ;)
<jrib> middle: use sudo
<hardhead> wechat: thank you
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 57163 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer crash - file bug (dup-of: 45200)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 45200 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Flight 7] installer crashed trying to select partition for mount point" [Medium,Fix released]
<wechat> ok
<cordoval_> minimec reading
<cordoval_> minimec: reading that one
<jrib> dodecahedron: unless you did some sort of setup that differs from what the installer does in which case you can probably just take ~/.ecryptfs to mean .ecryptfs
<middle> jrib: nope, i am root i can't see why it would deny me it
<minimec> cordoval_: may a solution https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/571638/comments/13
<dodecahedron> in /home I have my ~ and .ecryptfs
<jrib> middle: pastebin
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 571638 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Keyboard does not work when touchpad disable button pressed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<middle> what is the prompt to login as my user where the files are
<jrib> dodecahedron: what's in ~
<delkin> I'm trying ti put my wlan0 interface to static ip. I think i have the interfaces file well configured, cause when i $ /etc/init.d/networking restart, it works well, and my new ip is configured. I check with ifconfig. But when I turn OFF and then ON the wireless, I have another ip back again... What might be? Why isnt it recalling the interfaces file when i restart the wireless?
<dodecahedron> sorry my mistake
<jrib> dodecahedron: before decrypting
<hardhead> wechat: where do I find fdisk /dev/sba
<middle> jirb: what is the 'login' command, if i want to login as middle
<wechat> hardhead: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<minimec> cordoval_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/549727/comments/42
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 549727 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "[10.04] Touchpad stops working after login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<erUSUL> delkin: interfaces file can not react to hotplug ( the hardware comming and going ) events
<Wulfy> delkin, is your router running a dhcp server?
<hardhead> OK
<dodecahedron> .ecrypts is a symlink to /home/.ecryptfs/joel/.ecryptfs
<jrib> dodecahedron: then that's what you want :)
<erUSUL> delkin: why not use network manager?
<cba123> top is saying I have 33meg ram free, but gnome-system-monitor says I have +3gig free.  Any ideas?
<dodecahedron> yes but what I don't understand, is why it doesn't unlock automatically as it used to do
<nownot> looking here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git setting up a repo confused on this "sudo -H -u gitosis gitosis-init < ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub" this is setting it up for single user but what if i want mulitple users
<jrib> dodecahedron: well do you have the magic file in there to tell it to do so?
<dodecahedron> I resized the partition
<dodecahedron> but I wasn't expecting it to fail
<Wulfy> cba123,  try [Global Notice] Hi everyone. You will have possibly noticed some instability on the network earlier this evening. The network is under a sustained DDoS and so lag and possible further splits are to be expected. We apologise for the inconvenience - our fantastic sponsorship and infra teams are working to minimise the further impact. Have a nice evening!
<Wulfy> * FloodBot2 sets mode -j #ubuntu
<guntbert> cba123: when in doubt: believe top
<Wulfy> opps
<middle> jrib: i am logged in as middle, how do i login as root?
<Wulfy> cba123,  try http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<jrib> middle: just use sudo
<middle> jrib: i am logged in as middle, how do i login as root? <-- other way round *facepalm*
<djoef> Hi, I want to learn how to make & manage my own repository for my projects at work using subversion, should I install the terminal version of svn and simply work with that, or do you recommend a GUI ? (and which one ?)
<wechat> middle: $ login
<erUSUL> delkin: well it looks like it can ... you have to install ifplud daemon and add « allow_hotplug wlan0 » but honestly network manager looks like a better solution
<cba123> guntbert, Yeah, but I'm not noticing any slowdown at all, like I'd expect with 30meg free.
<jrib> middle: su - middle  will log you in as middle, if that's your question
<aeon-ltd> djoef: whatever you prefer really
<Wulfy> cba123,  the reason being is disk caching look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ for a bette explanation
<jrib> dodecahedron: quick google says the magic file is ~/.ecryptfs/auto-mount
<MindPhreak> Hello everyone, I had a little query about my ubuntu system. I wanted to know that how can I send print jobs from a Windows 7 system to a printer connect to USB over a local area network .
<dodecahedron> it's empty
<djoef> aeon-ltd, If I would prefer a GUI, which one would you suggest ? (And is it better to work with terminal version first, to get the real idea of committing etc  ?)
<middle> jrib: i did su middle and it rebooted
<jrib> dodecahedron: "it's empty" is too vague
<dodecahedron> blank empty
<middle> i take it it needs the dash
<MindPhreak> Hello everyone, I had a little query about my ubuntu system. I wanted to know that how can I send print jobs from a Windows 7 system to a printer connect to USB over a local area network .
<jrib> dodecahedron: I don't know what you mean by "it"
<minimec> MindPhreak: There are multiple solution. Involving a windows system I would probably recommend 'samba'
<dodecahedron> .ecryptfs/auto-mount
<aeon-ltd> djoef: can't really reccommend a gui, but in general i prefer command line as its much more 'direct' plus it allows you to work in other environments where a gui is not available
<jrib> dodecahedron: yeah, that's fine.  That should be sufficient
<delkin> Wulfy, I dont know. Probably, cause everytime i connect to it, it gives me an random ip
<dodecahedron> so the file's presence is sufficient
<erUSUL> MindPhreak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu then add an ipp printer in windows. ipp is the protocol cups uses
<MindPhreak> minimec, Well, I have looked for answers on google, but the solution they give is for a printer connected to windows system with the client being an ubi system.
<cordoval_> minimec: hmm, thanks but it seems nothing with keyboard
<Wulfy> delkin,  tell your router to save your current ip perminatly to your mac and you should be good to go
<MindPhreak> Thank you very much,  erUSUL
<dodecahedron> but I still don't understand why I couldn't login
<MindPhreak> :)
<dodecahedron> I thought about some checksum that changed since I resized
<delkin> Wulfy, i'll try to find that
<cordoval_> minimec: have you had similar problems?
<minimec> cordoval_: Still. I guess you might try taht. You can always step back. At least you know, that there is a 'input device' problem with your hardware.
<Wulfy> delkin,  good luck msg me if you get lucky
<middle> jrip: i give up, nothing works
<middle> i will have to wipe it all.
<cordoval_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/549727/comments/42
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 549727 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "[10.04] Touchpad stops working after login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cordoval_> minimec: hmm
<minimec> cordoval_: Nope. Normally HP Computers are rather painless when it comes to linx. I have an old HP/Compaq nc800 here.
<minimec> MindPhreak: Other solution is to connect yourself directly to the cups server on the server via LPD/LPR
<Starminn> My Update Manager just ran in 10.10/Maverick and there was a package named "Kerperos" -- curious as to what that might be, I ubottu'd it and ubottu stated that it did not exist in Maverick... So why is it that my Update Manager felt the need to download it?
<Solved> What do I have to do to a USB in order to make it able to possible to put the windows 7 iso on it and install windows using it?
<Solved> (In Ubuntu)
<erUSUL> Solved: not sure if unetbootin can do it?
<minimec> MindPhreak: I personally use Internet Printing Protocol (ipp) on a pure Linux network, but that should also work with winX I guess. I did that once, if I remember well.
<invex> imal ko da se mogu sporazumit :P ?
<jatt> maemo
<Solved> Starminn: Most likely, you downloaded a package that is not supported by Maverick, and it is an update for it
<wechat> Solved : dd ?
<wechat> Solved : dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<Starminn> Solved: Ah, alright, that would make sense -- figured it was something like that. Is there any way to determine what that package might have been?
<Solved> wechat: I have no idea, I just know there is something I have to do
<erUSUL> Solved: nope; only works for linux livecd's
<Solved> Starminn: Not sure, sorry.
<mogawi> how could I list all the users in irssi? /who dosn't work
<Starminn> Solved: Sure thing, not a problem. :)
<Pici> !info libkrb5-3 | Starminn
<ubottu> Starminn: libkrb5-3 (source: krb5): MIT Kerberos runtime libraries. In component main, is standard. Version 1.8.1+dfsg-5ubuntu0.4 (maverick), package size 340 kB, installed size 876 kB
<Pici> Starminn: It was a security update.
<mogawi> \who
<Solved> mogawi: I believe its just the regular commands for that
<hotrod> hi people, what is the best firewall in ubuntu ? i work in hospical has 200 client. we use software named as KERIO Control. for access internet and access stuff in network. i want install ubuntu this computer and use any good firewall software ( with good UI )
<Solved> (Regular IRC commands)
<guntbert> !best | hotrod
<ubottu> hotrod: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wechat> hotrod: Webmin, Zentyal  ?
<mogawi> Solved: dont understand your answer
<Starminn> !find Kerperos > Pici
<mogawi> is it the wrong command or what
<Solved> mogawi: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=IRC+commands
<Starminn> Pici: So is ubottu just not updated?
<guntbert> !webmin | wechat, hotrod
<ubottu> wechat, hotrod: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<mogawi> Solved: thanks
<Pici> Starminn: Its not the package name, and you're spelling it wrong.
<wechat> i don't like Webmin
<jatt> iptables is the best firewall
<wechat> +1
<Starminn> Pici: Ah, that would probably do it. :) Alright, thanks.
<Pici> mogawi: /names or /who #channel  or ask in #irssi
<erUSUL> jatt: wechat every firewall in linux is iptables at the end. but high level tools to easy administration exist
<mogawi> thanks no activity in there
<Solved> Can anybody tell me what I need to do to a USB in order to make it be able to install Windows 7 onto a computer. (Other than copy the .iso onto it)
<erUSUL> Solved: you need a windows machine ...
<Pici> mogawi: sure there, is, you haven't asked that question there.
<mogawi> I asked another one and there where no answer
<guntbert> Solved: this is ubuntu support
<aeon-ltd> Solved: also ask in #windows they will know more
<Solved> aeon-ltd: its a torrented copy of windows
<Solved> guntbert: I need to know how to do it on Ubuntu
<Starminn> Solved: You did burn the .iso and not just literally copy the .iso on to it, right?
<maco2> Solved: and therefore can't be discussed here
<wechat> Solved: search how to make bootble usb with syslinux on *their* sites
<maco2> wechat: er, how is syslinux bootability supposed to help someone who wants *windows* to boot from usb?
<Starminn> maco2: He was just saying to make a bootable usb *with* syslinux, not *for* syslinux
<Solved> Let me rephrase the question. How do I make a usb into a bootable device which holds an OS
<Solved> ?
<maco2> Solved: install to the usb stick if its large enough?
<jatt> Solved: which OS?
<maco2> Solved: however since we're discussing pirated software, you'll be betting no further help here
<Solved> maco2: I put the .iso on the usb, and then boot with it plugged in, and thats it?
<wechat> maco2: in our cold country there a lot of usb or disks with *it* and some partition apps at the same usb at the same time They all use isolinux
<maco2> *be getting
<maco2> Solved: copying an iso is not the same as installing. at all.
<Starminn> Solved: Hit USB and hit "Show me how" http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Solved> Starminn: I don't think its the same with Ubuntu
<MrMintanet> What is the best VPN Server software for Ubuntu 10.10?
<Fish-Face> OK I just upgraded to Maverick and I'm having trouble recompiling some C++ file
<Solved> You can use unetbootin
<Starminn> Solved: Obviously that's for Ubuntu, but the general method applies. It may be different for what you want to do which is why #windows is the place to go
<Solved> kthnxbai
<wechat> MrMintanet: sudo aptitude install openvpn
<Eidel> MrMintanet: i like OpenVPN, very secure
<Fish-Face> the error given by G++ is "no matching function for call to ‘stat::stat(const char*, stat*)’" - so I'm guessing I'm missing a development package
<MrMintanet> Thx
<maco2> Solved: right, ubuntu's iso is a live cd and so specially formulated to run that way. that's why an iso can be used to put it on a cd. windows is not designed to run from a live cd because microsoft doesnt want that. now stop trying to get us to help you violate the terms of the license
<MyWay> hello, when I reboot my notebook, my external hd disappears (wd my book 3.0) and it's not auto-mounted, what can I do?
<borcese> :-))
<MrMintanet> MyWay, unplug it and replug it in
<hippytaff> solved: use unetbootin to install the iso onto the usb
<MyWay> MrMintanet: it works, but isn't there a way to do it automatically?
<MyWay> I'd have to unplug/plug everytime I reboot :o
<guntbert> !info build-essential | Fish-Face try this
<ubottu> Fish-Face: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5 (maverick), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Fish-Face> guntbert, I made sure I had build-essential installed
 * shox lol
 * shox prend xa dans ces bras.
<MrMintanet> MyWay, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=automatically+mount+USB+Ubuntu+10.10
<Fish-Face> I already compiled this file before the upgrade, too - so it must be something that's changed during the upgrade
<dodecahedron> jrib: I solved my problem
<Fish-Face> I was wondering whether one of the packages build-essential pulls in has changed or didn't get updated
<dodecahedron> actually the problem was totally unrelated
<dodecahedron> in the process of resizing my /home, I also created a /tmp partition
<dodecahedron> and the permissions were wrong
<dodecahedron> so it wasn't ecryptfs that failed
<dodecahedron> but all gdm configuration at boot
 * shox RON
<dodecahedron> but thank you
<guntbert> Fish-Face: in other words: you really did your homework :-)), but I have no more ideas, sorry
<Fish-Face> guntbert, heheh, yeah - I think I just solved it though
<Fish-Face> there was no #include <sys/stat.h> in the source - I'm guessing previous versions of g++ were more liberal
<Fish-Face> thanks for your help though :)
<guntbert> Fish-Face: sometimes all you need is a sounding board :-)   glad you worked it out
<patcito> hi
<jose9> Bonour!
<jose9> ça va?
<MrMintanet> Windows is better than Ubuntu?
<guntbert> !ot | MrMintanet
<ubottu> MrMintanet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Frekk> Hi! I have installed Dropbox Server Edition on my Ubuntu box, and I want to share the entire folder with another user. Dropbox do not allow me to share the entire Dropbox, but instead I can put all the files in a subfolder. However, I was wondering if there were any ways I could link the main folder with the subfolder so they pratically is the same folder? (No, I do not want to have a double set of files)
<minimec> MrMintanet: Probalby depends on the point of view ;)
<patcito> I have my home encrypted with ecryptfs, is it safe to just backup the /home/.ecryptfs ? Or do I need to umount .Private first? I’m not sure
<Frekk> Any help would be much appreciated!
<aeon-ltd> MrMintanet: thats subjective aswell as dependent on your needs
<MrMintanet> Can someone tell me if Ubuntu is an operation system or an "operating" system.
<jatt> operation system
<hippytaff> MrMintanet: an OS like windows or OSx for mac
<hippytaff> not like them though...better ;-)
<MrMintanet> It seems like I am conducting an operation rather than operating with my OS.
<jimcooncat> I've mostly heard it called an operating system. Maybe that's US usage only.
<Guest87255> Would it be any problem if I installed the netbook version of Ubuntu on a regular laptop?
<haydemon_> Can you see me?
<minimec> haydemon_: No, but we can read you ;)
<trainer> MrMintanet, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating_system#Linux_and_GNU
<MindPhreak> erUSUL, So, I wonder how to i add an IPP printer to windows  ?
<Chikokishi> I got my sound to work =)
<jimcooncat> Guest87255, should be ok, but you should check the hardware pages on Ubuntu wiki first before installing to a new machine.
<minimec> MindPhreak: ipp://yourserver/your-printer-queue ...
<harleypig> Is add-apt-repository in a separate package? I'm running maverick and I can't find it.
<alzamabar> test
<MindPhreak> Oh, thank you very much minimec .
<MindPhreak> :)
<Chikokishi> Does someone know a good website with a list of commands and such for terminal/ ubuntu in general?
<MrMintanet> Chikokishi, Have you not heard of Google?
<sabboo> oh wild
<jimcooncat> Chikokishi, google for "bash guide". The top hits should include a Beginners and Advanced guide.
<erUSUL> MrMintanet: have you? heard of google i mean ---> http://howto.ccs.neu.edu/howto/printing/adding-an-ipp-printer-queue-to-windows-vista/
<Chikokishi> MrMintanet, Yes.. as it turns out i have.  And iv looked around on it, but i keep finding websites for specific tasks - not a general list
<MrMintanet> erUSUL, I have no idea why you keep talking about horrible things like that.
<MrMintanet> Chikokishi, Try this link...  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=good+website+with+a+list+of+commands+and+such+for+terminal%2F+ubuntu+in+general%3F
<Starminn> Chikokishi: Does that help http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html ?
<erUSUL> *plonk*
<MyWay> hello, when I boot my notebook, my external HD is auto-mounted. If I reboot it, the HD is not auto-mounted anymore, anybody knows the reason?
<MrMintanet> MyWay, How did the link I sent you earlier not help?
<MyWay> MrMintanet: no :( because It's auto-mounted when I boot for the first time, but it's not mounted anymore if I reboot
<Camacho> ekisde
<BiPolah> MyWay: What filesystem is it?
<Camacho> ola
<MyWay> ext4
<Camacho> olaaah
<BiPolah> Hmm
<erUSUL> !es | Camacho
<ubottu> Camacho: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BiPolah> MyWay: Do you have an entry in your fstab for it?
<Camacho> any spanish here?
<guntbert> harleypig: it is in python-software-properties
<MrMintanet> MyWay, sudo and edit fstab
<Camacho> hellooo?
<BiPolah> !es | camacho
<ubottu> camacho: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Camacho> ALGUN ESPAÑOL POR AKII?
<LjL> Camacho: no. va in #ubuntu-es
<MyWay> BiPolah: not now, but I've tried with it, too. When I reboot, it disappear with a screen saying I can boot without mounting it or modifying it manually
<MyWay> it seems there is no way to have it mounted after a reboot :(
<sabboo> akii?
<Camacho> ola
<sabboo> that is NOT spanish
<Chikokishi> Starminn: Im going to look though that site, thanks!
<wechat> je va a l'ecole
<Camacho> saboo
<ecret> I am trying to avoid always using root. But i often need to set permissions or use sudo. Is there another way other than just using root or constantly logging inthe root account to do small tasks?
<LjL> sabboo: he means "aquí" ;(
<BiPolah> MyWay: Are you sure you set the entry right?
<jimcooncat> ecret: sudo -i
<MyWay> BiPolah: yes, I've tried with /dev/sdb1 and the UUID, too, same result
<guntbert> ecret: get used to using sudo
<wechat> ecret: man sudo_root
<sabboo> i know what he means, that's why i knew it wasn't what he wanted to say ;)
<Camacho> a ver
<XuMuK> Camacho, unos cuantos. el canal español está en #ubuntu-es
<ecret> ah wow thanks guys, i will try all 3
<Guest87255> if I install Ubuntu netbook through windows..
<Starminn> Chikokishi: When I wanted to learn terminal commands that's what I found after, like you, not finding what I wanted in general, so see how that treats you. I don't know about some of the more "advanced" things, but that should get you started anyway. Glad to help.
<guntbert> wechat: don't recommend dubious practises please
<jose9> Hewllo!
<Camacho> muchas graciaas!
<MyWay> if I shutdown my notebook and start it again, it works, but if I reboot it, it doesn't
<Guest87255> Is it possible I can take windows out?
<Starminn> Guest87255: Only if you tell it to.
<mtkorb> I've been booting Ubuntu from a flash drive. I recently mounted 2 hard drives, and now I can no longer boot from the flash drive. It says "Begin: Running /scripts/local-bottom ... Done. Done. Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done." And it freezes here. It does the same thing when I try to boot in recovery mode. Can anyone help me with this?
<banana_fish> hello all can someone help me out in uninstalling the official ati drivers from my system
<wechat> guntbert: ok
<vincent_> what is this little program that opens up your chess log file? why does it only display the first game of that file?
<Chikokishi> jimcooncat: What is "bash scripting" really?  Is it like program scripting or is it like linux commands?
<BiPolah> MyWay: Can your pastebin your fstab please?
<banana_fish> I cant seem to find anything anywhere on how to remove them only install them
<Guest87255> Right now I am installing Ubuntu netbook with Windows running, so it seems I am going it through wubi.. but in the end I'd like it to take Windows.
<jimcooncat> Guest87255, not if you have Ubuntu installed with wubi
<guampa> ecret: you can use "sudo -s" to get a root shell
<MyWay> BiPolah: yes
<lcb> hi. i have a laptop running with external monitor and keyboard. i would like backlist the modules for the original keyboard and monitor. is there a specific option to look for it ?... modprobe --list doesn't look right
<MrMintanet> I am presently on an iBook G4 with 10.10 installed, and everything is running great.  I just wish I could enable 3D Compiz settings...  Anyone?  Anyone?
<BiPolah> MrMintanet: Have you got the settings manager, but they don't work?
<Starminn> Guest87255: To make Ubuntu overtake Windows you'll have to do it with a LiveCD. Using WUBI Ubuntu is part of essentially Windows.
<jimcooncat> Chikokishi, when you're in terminal on Ubuntu, you're in a bash session (unless you change it).
<haydemon_> Hi. My first time here. I have a dual boot system (Windows XP & Ubuntu 10.10), but my hard drive is running out of room. Is there an easy way of "cleaning it up?"
<Chikokishi> jimcooncat: oh cool
<MrMintanet> BiPolah, Can you please stop and start at the beginning?
<Chikokishi> jimcooncat: thanks
<banana_fish> anyone?
<overclucker> Chikokishi: bash scripting is scripting with the commands available on the system
<MyWay> BiPolah: http://pastebin.com/L67brMci
<Starminn> Chikokishi: Yes. There are many "languageS" you can use for the terminal but the most common is bash. When in doubt, you're using bash.
<BiPolah> MrMintanet: have you got the Compiz Settings Manager? sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<sabboo> haydemon - get another hard drive
<erUSUL> haydemon_: sudo apt-get clean
<BiPolah> MyWay: /dev/sdb1 should be the external?
<MyWay> BiPolah: it is
<sabboo> or delete windows and grow your linux
<Chikokishi> Starminn: I saw a friend open up a new file and write a small script in it and made it an excutable file.  Is that bash also?
<lcb> oops.. missing something at the end... *hi have a laptop running with external monitor and keyboard. i would like backlist the modules for the original keyboard and monitor. is there a specific option to look for it ?... modprobe --list key* doesn't look right
<BiPolah> Haydemon_:Try using ccleaner to clear out unecessary files from your Windows install, uninstall programs you don't need.
<Starminn> haydemon: Just clean out programs you don't use. You could also try "System->Administrator->Computer Janitor and see if anything is floating around there.
<mtkorb> Is there a way to manually unmount devices? Since I can't boot Ubuntu, I need to do it by changing something in the file system.
<sabboo> if you get another hard drive, you can mount specific directories on the new drive, such as /home or /usr, without uninstalling windows
<harleypig> guntbert: thank you
<Starminn> Chikokishi: It could be, yes.
<Chikokishi> Starminn: Alright thanks!
<erUSUL> mtkorb: sudo umount /dev/whatever
<guntbert> harleypig: you're welcome :-)
<jimcooncat> Chikokishi, for some very good points, do:  yelp man:bash &
<haydemon_> I tried Computer Janitor once before, but something happened that it messed up my Grub
<haydemon_> I had a terrible time recovering it; it wouldn't boot up Ubuntu at all. Just Windows.
<erUSUL> yelp is slow as *****
<rekoil> so my friend tells me someone is ddos'ing freenode because he got banned from here
<BiPolah> MyWay: Do blkid in terminal and paste me the output please
<rekoil> what a retard
<rekoil> lol
<erUSUL> rekoil: a ban has nothing to do with a ddos on freenode
<wechat> Chikokishi: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/sha-bang.html
<mtkorb> erUSUL: I mean I can't even boot up. I think the problem is caused by Ubuntu trying to mount and failing during startup.
<BiPolah> HayDemon_: Windows hates other operating systems and has a tendency to break them.
<rekoil> erUSUL: no i understand that, but a friend tells me the ban is the reason for the ddos
<erUSUL> mtkorb: if it fails to mount something listed in fstab it should ask what to do. continue booting or halt
<MyWay> BiPolah: http://pastebin.com/8Q5VtYE7
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<KGBWolf>  how can i image i live system?
<wechat> thanks, ubottu for the knowledge
<KGBWolf> a
<mtkorb> erUSUL: Ok that must not be the problem then... It just hangs. But I still think this was caused by the mounts.
<haydemon_> Bipolah: I know. But I have to keep windows, becz it's my work box and they require it. :(
<ccta-server> Whenever I restart my computer I get an IPV6 address and my connection is only converted to ipv4 after i refresh network connections
<BiPolah> Haydemon_: Uninstall unecessary programs then
<haydemon_> Bipolah: yes, I did that already. So far so good, but I'm afraid I'll be getting that message again sometime soon
<BiPolah> CCTA: Check your network settings. Right click the arrows, edit connections, edit eth0, go to wired, go to ipv6 and set it to ignore then set ipv4 to Automatic DHCP or whatever it should be
<BiPolah> haydemon_: The other thing would be to buy a higher capacity 2.5" drive, replace it and reinstall Windows and all your programs and Ubuntu
<ccta-server> BiPolah: Yes I did that. ipv6 is set to ignore and static address on ipv4
<BiPolah> MyWay: Try this instead: UUID=e37b3aa8-4a4e-4410-b98a-0321d6a9c76e /media/Data     ext4    rw 		  0       0
<BiPolah> ccta-server: Have you installed anything that could interfere with network settings?
<MyWay> BiPolah: I've tried, but with same results, if I boot with this, it works, if I reboot, it says it can't find it and I have to press S to ignore it
<mapreduce> Hi.  I'm looking at some instructions for setting up git daemon that talk about /etc/inetd, but that file does not exist.
<mapreduce> Has that stuff moved?  Where should I look?
<BiPolah> Mapreduce: Try /etc/inetd/inetd.conf
<ccta-server> BiPolah: a bridge.... dunno where to delete it from. its running at boot
<mapreduce> BiPolah: /etc/inetd does not exist, and there is an empty file named /etc/inetd.conf
<BiPolah> Mapreduce: I meant /etc/initd/initd.conf, but I can see /etc/inetd.conf, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ccta-server> I had to edit the /etc/rc.local and delete the bridge config
<BiPolah> ccta-server: You can't install a bridge... You can set up a physical wireless bridge with a router and wireless adapter
<anton> after mounting a directory with encfs the dir disappears from nautilus and I need to restart samba in order to recognise the dir. how do i fix this?
<ccta-server> thanks for the help BiPolah
<erUSUL> mapreduce: maybe you have to first install an inetd daemon
<go8765_> anybody use vuse ?
<mapreduce> BiPolah: /etc/debian_version says squeeze/sid.  Otherwise, where else should I look?
<mapreduce> erUSUL: I'll have a look.
<erUSUL> mapreduce: like xinetd
<erUSUL> !info xinetd
<mantise> hi
<ubottu> xinetd (source: xinetd): replacement for inetd with many enhancements. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.3.14-7ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 142 kB, installed size 388 kB
<erUSUL> !info openbsd-inetd
<ubottu> openbsd-inetd (source: openbsd-inetd): The OpenBSD Internet Superserver. In component main, is extra. Version 0.20080125-4ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 36 kB, installed size 144 kB
<erUSUL> mapreduce: those are the two recomended by ubuntu
<mantise> i just installed ubuntu, and activated my nvidia-current driver, did a sudo nvidia-xconfig. but it cant start x.. says mo screen found
<KGBWolf>  how can i image/backup a  live system?
<mapreduce> erUSUL: It looks like I need to add a file in /etc/init.d named git, guessing by the other things in there.
<BiPolah> Is it possible to remove IE6 and Notepad from WINE?
<Starminn> BiPolah: Have you tried deleting the files from ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<luisgrin> hi, i have installed ubuntu server 8 on a pIII, it worked ok, when I reboot i cant start mysql again i get fail
<bsmith093> im logged in to my remote server via ssh how do i do 2 things at once in the terminal, oput the current task in the backgorund
<BiPolah> Starminn: I'm not sute that would work, would probably leave references in WINE. Notepad itself is in the Windows folder. I actually just want to stop it from showing up when I want to open a text file
<mantise> i did the nvidia-xconfig, but it also says something with system config file in /X11/Conf.d.d
<KGBWolf>  how can i image/backup ubuntu 10.04 LTS server?
<erUSUL> bsmith093: if the task is already running do crtl + z then bg %1
<erUSUL> bsmith093: if you want to launch a command in backgfroun do « command & »
<Starminn> BiPolah: Ah, alright. Not so sure then -- probably some file that control context menus somewhere that I don't know about. I do know, though, that when you delete files from the ~/.wine/drice_c/Program Files that they have a tendency to still show up in the WINE menu under Applications->Wine so as far as 100% getting rid of them I'm not sure. I'd say there's somewhere you can edit the context menus for the files that offer to open in 
<Ubuntnub> Hi - quick question, hopefully I can get an answer before I have to leave.
<Odaym> ask..
<Ubuntnub> I installed ubuntu via WUBI and the styling of the desktop is different than installing via a usb - is there a way to use the styling from the usb install?
<Starminn> !details | Ubuntunub
<ubottu> Ubuntunub: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ramadan> hello
<ramadan> I'm completely new to Ubuntu
<Starminn> Ubuntunub: IF you have pictures that would be awesome. We're just trying to get a better idea of what's happening. What exactly do you expect to see and what ARE you seeing instead?
<Odaym> hi ramadan
<Odaym> ask
<Ubuntnub> Sorry. I installed the latest version of Ubuntu (10.10 I believe) via USB and it had the nice black taskbars and stylized buttons.
<ramadan> I got a computer from my brother. It needed a new hard drive so I got it. No Operating system.... so I installed Ubuntu and it is awesome
<Ubuntnub> I install 10.10 via WUBI and I had white'ish (grey?) taskbars and other slightly different stylings
<Odaym> great!
<ramadan> I have my previous Windows Computer and want to get rid of it, but not without getting my files
<Guest87255> How about this...
<guntbert> !enter | ramadan
<ubottu> ramadan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ubuntnub> I much prefer the look of the USB install but why are they diffrent in the first place?
<Guest87255> Can I install Ubuntu via Daemon Tools?
<Guest87255> and format Windows?
<gbear14275> anyone here familiar with LinuxMint 9 LXDE that would be willing to help for compensation... I'm down to the wire on a community service computer setup job and my package upgrades just hosed my install... 90 min left to get it working
<sabboo> wubiwubi is what jar jar ate at the market
<ramadan> is there an easy way to create a network connection so i can access those files and copy them through wireless?
<iceroot_> !mint | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hypatia> Guest87255: that won't work, as you can't delete the windows install daemon tools is running in
<gbear14275> iceroot_, very familiar...  but I'm desperate
<hypatia> Guest87255: if yuo have a spare USB key, you can put the ubuntu installer on that with unetbootin
<ramadan> would it be easier to just plug one computer into the other one using netwrok cables?
<jimcooncat> Guest87255, you should use Ubuntu's default installer. You can wipe windows during install if you like.
<Odaym> ramadan, i think you can install "openssh-server" on Ubuntu, configure a key, install Putty on Windows, have both on the same subnet and ssh to the windows machine...
<Ubuntnub> SINGLE LINE VERSION: Sorry. I installed the latest version of Ubuntu (10.10 I believe) via USB and it had the nice black taskbars and stylized buttons. I then installed 10.10 via WUBI and I had white'ish (grey?) taskbars and other slightly different stylings. I much prefer the look of the USB install but why are they diffrent in the first place?
<Odaym> or ssh FROM windows to the Ubuntu machine and "scp" the files there
<hippytaff> quit
<hypatia> Odaym / ramadan : i'd install openssh-server on ubuntu, and use winscp on windows
<hippytaff> exit
<Odaym> ah, there you go
<dust__> hi comunity! I have devoleped an app in java and i made the file .jar, but when i try to open it, nothing happens! What should i do?
<Odaym> there's a default thing on windows called "winscp" hypatia?
<BiPolah> Ramadan: You can share your drive and connect to it through another Windows computer to copy data
<dust__> (i opne with java sun virtual amchine 6)
<hypatia> Odaym: no, it's a program you have to download, but it's much nicer than just putty
<jimcooncat> ramadan, 0daym is right. hypatia is right too, WinSCP includes some of putty.
<Odaym> oh
<theimaginaryman> dust__ open it from the command line see what happens
<BiPolah> Dust_: Does it tell you to make it executable?
<hypatia> http://winscp.net ; it's free software
<Odaym> i'll have to let someone know of this Winscp then
<Odaym> thanks
<dust__> nope, i have already make it excutable
<lcb> i removed laptop keyboard - now i need to remove or blacklist the module. on modprobe --list *kbd* i get 9 modules running. how can i know the one corresponding to the laptop keyboard?
<hypatia> you're welcome, Odaym
<ramadan> I've been looking online and they said something about samba
<BiPolah> Dust_: It just doesn't open then? Can you open other .jar files?
<luisgrin> hi, i have installed ubuntu server 8 on a pIII, it worked ok, when I reboot i cant start mysql again i get fail
<hypatia> ramadan: that'll be much more painful to set up than just using ssh/scp
<BiPolah> Luisgrin: what error do you get?
<luisgrin> fail
<Starminn> Ubuntunub: I'm seeing if others have had this problem. GIve me a moment.
<dust__> For exemple minecraft.jar works, but it'sthe only one !
<geekbri> ramadan: if you are new to linux i highly recommend against setting up samba.
<luisgrin> BiPolah: only fail
<ramadan> until i am comfortable with Ubuntu, i'm trying to stray from command lines [i guess terminal in linux] as to not screw it up
<ramadan> is it pretty user friendly?
<jimcooncat> ramadan, Odaym: I make my keys with puttygen, and move the public key to the host.
<BiPolah> Dust_: I'd assume you haven't written it correctly then
<dust__> all the rest of the .jar files doesn't works
<luisgrin> i try to sudo apt-get remuve and install but also fail
<dust__> well
<BiPolah> Luisgrin: I'd suggest reinstalling then, if it doesn't tell you why it's failing.
<dust__> i have tried with other programmes
<dust__> ot written by me, and it happens the same crap
<luisgrin> BiPolah: i did reinstall
<BiPolah> Luisgrin: If you're doing "sudo apt-get remuve" then it won't work. Use "sudo apt-get remove" :P
<dust__> not*
<luisgrin> remove ok :)
<BiPolah> Dust_: Perhaps try reinstalling OpenJRE
<luisgrin> it worked
<BiPolah> luisgrin: Typing the commands properly helps.
<dust__> i'll try .-. thanks you all for the support!
<_-Jorge-_> Y love windows!!!
<_-Jorge-_> D
<_-Jorge-_> D
<luisgrin> BiPolah: i know i type wrong here
<_-Jorge-_> :)
<geekbri> luisgrin: perhaps apt-get --purge remove  (this WILL destroy your config files)
<galamarr> where is the best place to find gtk-gnutella help?
<simone__> cisao
<luisgrin> geekbri: ok
<simone__> ciao
<galamarr> is there a channel?
<Wulfy|away> wouldnt it make more sense to try looking at the log files to figure out why its failing before reinstalling it over and over and hit the same brick wall?
<theimaginaryman> where do I set /usr/local/include and /usr/local/lib to be first on my path when compiling c programs
<Guest87255> Is there a way I can install Ubuntu via ISO directly from the hard drive? ( I am trying to find a round-about-way since I am dealing with an older system )
<theimaginaryman> * c++ programs
<luisgrin> nope, i does not start fail
<Starminn> Guest87255: I could be wrong, but that seems logically hard to manage because the point of installing Ubuntu via LiveCD is to be unattached to the hard drive so if you're installing from the hard drive you'd be in a partition already and... hmm... It just confuses me even thinking about it. :)
<luisgrin> nope, i does not start fail, i did --purge and also then install
<luisgrin> df -h is ok, it has 2%
<Wulfy|away> Starminn,  how about a pxe network install .. Guest87255
<BiPolah> Guest87255: I'd assume it to be possible, but you wouldn't be able to remove the partition you're running it from.
<ramadan> odaym, hypatia : thanks a lot. i'm installing winscp on my windows computer now. can i find openssh_server in the software server?
<julian_> How do you restart ubuntu into cli?
<Odaym> just "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<Odaym> you already have client by default of course
<Odaym> extra fact
<luisgrin> i found the mysql.log and mysql,err has 0 bytes
<julian_> How do you restart ubuntu into cli?
<dust__> DOes anybody know a good programe to make a chat server with its ownn clients?
<BiPolah> !repeat | julian_
<ubottu> julian_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BiPolah> Dust_: Perhaps Mumble, that has text and voice chat
<dust__> thanks again, i'll google for more infos!
<ramadan> i hate to pester anyone. i am REALLY new at this. haha. i will shy away from samba. I got openssh through the terminal, how do i access it?
<BiPolah> Julian_: You can boot into recovery mode from GRUB. You can boot into text mode by disabling X Server
<BiPolah> Dust_: It's free and cross-platform, should be fairly easy to set up.
<julian_> BiPolah: the grub menu doesnt come up during boot, even after pressing esc
<cordoval_> hi, how to restore ubuntu to default install but without taking off programs or data? my problem is with some drivers and some setup for udev
<cordoval_> how to set ubuntu back to 0 without doing a complete reinstall?
<danielc> I am on a network that is already using a SonicWALL firewall with VPN capabilities, but I want to use OpenVPN.  Can someone help me figure out how to set up OpenVPN from the ground up?
<ajf> Wierd issue: Close button DOES NOT work for System Monitor
<KGBWolf> trying to install parimage but i get candidate not availible
<KGBWolf> Partimage
<mantise> can anyone try to help me with my x server problem? installed the nvidia-current on my laptop, for my nvidia geforce 310M grafic card. did nvidia-xconfig after that, and now i cant start X
<BiPolah> Julian_: Did you install Windows after Ubuntu?
<ajf> Wierd issue: Close button DOES NOT work for System Monitor
<BiPolah> !repeat | ajf
<ubottu> ajf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ajf> I can close it by using it to end process
<ajf> But that's inefficient
<ajf> *unintuitive
<BiPolah> Ajf: Can you close it by right clicking on the window list and clicking close?
<mantise> can anyone try to help me with my x server problem? installed the nvidia-current on my laptop, for my nvidia geforce 310M grafic card. did nvidia-xconfig after that, and now i cant start X
<ajf> BiPolah: No
<supertuxxx> mantise, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<supertuxxx> mantise, try that
<mantise> supertuxxx: thanks
<supertuxxx> so that you could return to a xserver basic
<luisgrin> BiPolah: i fix the problem by changing the binding ip, it happened that i installed without new connection...
<BiPolah> ajf: Sounds like a problem with GNOME then
<ajf> yep.
<mantise> supertuxxx: i think i did the dpkg-reconfigure once, which worked..
<ajf> gnome-system-monitor
<Varc> Hello all, someone know if "Mandriva" have any IRC channel? I know this is a Ubuntu Channel but is a little question
<mantise> supertuxxx: dunno if i used xserver-xorg in the command tho?
<ajf> is the channel #gnome?
<BiPolah> Luisgrin: You were the guy having IPv6 problems?
<supertuxxx> yes
<danielc> I am on a network that is already using a SonicWALL firewall with VPN capabilities, but I want to use OpenVPN.  Can someone help me figure out how to set up OpenVPN from the ground up?
<supertuxxx> paste that
<luisgrin> no BiPolah i was the gay with fail in starting mysql
<BiPolah> ajf: Apparently so. It doesn't seem anyone can help you here, try there.
<supertuxxx> mantise, if the problem go on then uninstall nvidia driver and reconfigure again
<supertuxxx> mantise, tried startx via shell?
<BiPolah> Luisgrin: Ah okay, as long as it's fixed now.
<mantise> supertuxxx: yes, did startx in shell.. i did the reconfigure now
<supertuxxx> you log on on a shell mantise ?
<jimcooncat> danielc if no takers here try #openvpn
<mantise> supertuxxx: yes, it cant start X, so i get to the shell login
<mantise> supertuxxx: should i reboot now then ?
<supertuxxx> startx command?
<mantise> or just startx again
<supertuxxx> startx again
<Wulfy|away> danielc,  one way i learnt about stuff like that was hitting youtube, loads of tutorial vids on such subjects
<luisgrin> BiPolah:  i red this in some place but they said to put 127.0.0.1 and with this ip it did not worked so i put the real one, the one i get via ifconfig
<Starminn> Varc: Have you tried #mandriva?
<supertuxxx> mantise, so? worked?
<Varc> Starminn: Is not a Channel
<mantise> supertuxxx: says the same, No devices detected; Fatal server errir
<mantise> supertuxxx: no screen found
<supertuxxx> mantise, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chai16> i'm getting 550 permission denied when i log into my ubuntu server via ftp. i've tried logging in via ssh and using chown chai:chai /media/drive/downloads but to no avail. any suggestions?
<supertuxxx> ?
<Starminn> Varc. I promise you it is. I'm in it now. /join #mandriva
<supertuxxx> that command done?
<mantise> supertuxxx: i did use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<mantise> supertuxxx: yes
<mantise> ill try reboot tho
<supertuxxx> try to remove nvidia
<Wulfy> chai16,  why not use scftp? its a) secure b) secure :)
<supertuxxx> and then reconfigure
<Starminn> Varc: I typo'd it the first time. You might have done the same. :) *shrug* It happens
<mantise> ok, with apt-get ?
<Varc> Starminn: Ohh, My bad i put #Mandriva? thanks you very much
<supertuxxx> mantise, sudo dpkg -P it's the same
<chai16> Wulfy i am using an ftp client! i'm just letting you know that i can log in to ssh to change the config if needed
<mantise> supertuxxx: apt-get remove nvidia-current ?
<supertuxxx> use apt-get remove --purge
<supertuxxx> or dpkg -P
<\bMike\b> Why do I get these warnings during apt-get upgrade, and what can I do to fix them? http://p.defau.lt/?xNsmz6PHIvJI4wq0Am4fHA
<supertuxxx> use purge option
<Wulfy> chai16,  thats fine but what im saying is rather than use stander ftp why not use sftp which uterlises the ssh dameon?
<chai16> Wulfy i will see what that gets me
<mantise> supertuxxx: ok, did purge nvidia-current
<supertuxxx> startx
<mantise> supertuxxx: removing nvidia-current and all DKMS modules
<Wulfy> chai16,  youd be better off as ftp transmits passwords in plain text and could be the subject of network sniffing
<mantise> supertuxxx: no reconfigure or anything first
<mantise> ?
<chai16> Wulfy can i apt-get it? what is the package name?
<supertuxxx> \bMike\b, try sudo apt-get install -f
<Wulfy> chai16,  use filezilla it supports sftp connections
<supertuxxx> mantise, what? REMOVE NVIDIA
<KGBWolf> cant seem to install part image on ubuntu 10.10 cant find the repo??
<mantise> supertuxxx: it trys to load module invidia still.. so i need to run reconfigure now ?
<\bMike\b> supertuxxx: okay, will do... the system is rebooting currently
<mantise> supertuxxx: yes, i did remove the nvidia-current, as u said
<supertuxxx> mantise, try
<sabboo> anyone know of a good tts (speech) program that can be programmed dynamically (esp. python) like we used to be in festival using scheme?
<mantise> supertuxxx: i did all you said :) purge the nvidia driver
<mantise> supertuxxx: what then?
<supertuxxx> reconfigure
<supertuxxx> then startx
<bibiana> HELLO
<mantise> supertuxxx: says failed to load module nvidia
<mantise> supertuxxx: using the xorg.conf
<mantise> i need to remove that then ?
<mantise> so i can make a new ?
<supertuxxx> try
<supertuxxx> maybe it fails because "read" in xorg.conf
<chai16> Wulfy to initiate SFTP in filezilla i can just specify port 22 right?
<supertuxxx> so rename it .bak
<chai16> and i still get permission denied.
<mantise> and it also load /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf
<supertuxxx> and then reconfigure
<mantise> and it also load /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<chai16> basically how do i make it so that the user chai has rw access to an external hardrive located at /media/drive ??
<Wulfy> chai16,  correct
<supertuxxx> mantise, try X -configure
<Wulfy> chai16,  it should auto negiote the connection
<chai16> rw access to all files now and any made in the future
<chai16> i think the command might be chown or chmod ? i really don't know
<mantise> supertuxxx: shows list of drivers
<supertuxxx> mantise, i understand... different files....
<maco2> chai16: chmod g+rw on the directory, and also setgid on it
<supertuxxx> mantise, leave x -configure
<maco2> chai16: recursively
<mantise> supertuxxx: and then it says failed to load module vmwgfx
<supertuxxx> bankup xorg.conf and then reconfigreu
<sabboo> chai16, you might be thinking to hard.
<sabboo> let me look up for a minute
<ragas_> i went through the ehcp install, and it looks like it went fine.  but i navigated to my ip address, and it points to my website, not the control panel.  probably have to make A manual change in vhosts file.?
<maco2> chai16: oh, and chgrp to that user's group (or a group containing that user)
<mantise> supertuxxx: did remove xorg.conf now, and did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chai16> maco2 so is this a suitable command? sudo chmod g+rw /media/drive ?
<supertuxxx> mantise, so=
<supertuxxx> ?
<supertuxxx> startx?
<chai16> sabboo please explain
<maco2> chai16: yes, that's one of them. but you do still need to set the group to be one of the user's groups
<mantise> supertuxxx: worked now
<mantise> supertuxxx: But
<sabboo> chai16, what format is the external hard drive?
<eleven> t
<mantise> supertuxxx: its not using my gfx card
<chai16> sabboo it's ext4
<supertuxxx> mantise, X work?
<burr_> Does anyone know how to partition a drive so that multiple linux installations will all share a home folder in a seperate partition that is formatted for compatibility with windows?
<supertuxxx> offer me a beer then
<chai16> maco2 currently it is in a group that transmission can access, and i don't want to screw that up
<mantise> supertuxxx: well yes, i can go into my desktop now.. but using onboard gfx card, insted of my nvidia gf 310M
<maco2> chai16: you can make a group that both belong to
<chai16> how can i make a group of users that includes transmission and me?
<Vustom> How to get the quality of my webcam in Cheese to be a better quality? I know when i was using it in Windows it was much clearer, at the moment it seems Cheese just gets a small image and stretches it.. someone said to try luvcview -s 1600x1200 but i'm not sure what to do with that line of code.. any ideas?
<maco2> chai16: the system -> admin -> users & groups thing will let you
<chai16> maco2 i'm super novice can you explain please?
<ragas_> ehcp?
<supertuxxx> mantise, you can use only a card.... bisadling by bios
<chai16> it's a server though
<maco2> chai16: oh, in that case....
<chai16> maco2 know how to do it through cmd line?
<supertuxxx> mantise, i think you are using 310 card but low resolution
<chai16> maco2 yeah...
<maco2> chai16: sudo addgroup groupname
<supertuxxx> mantise, try to get the drivers from ubuntu "restricted drivers" menu
<chai16> maco2 okay then add users to the group?
<mantise> supertuxxx: well when i go to the into hardware center
<Vustom> ? :(
<jake_> hello, recovery mode doesnt load :( any ideas
<maco2> chai16: sudo usermod -a -G groupname username
<mantise> it says its using intel onboard drivers
<mantise> supertuxxx: but i have a geforce 310M 1gb
<chai16> maco2 thanks a bunch
<supertuxxx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1437980 mantise
<supertuxxx> mantise, try that menu
<maco2> chai16: oh oh dont forget the setgid part. thats what makes it so that all future files created there automatically get that group setting
<supertuxxx> !!
<burr_> Does anyone know how to partition a drive so that multiple linux installations will all share a home folder in a separate partition that is formatted for compatibility with windows?
<supertuxxx> burr_, ntfs?
<burr_> no, fat
<supertuxxx> ?
<supertuxxx> what's the problem? i don't get it
<supertuxxx> linux/win can access it both
<mantise> supertuxxx: what menu ? :)
<max_> hey
<jake_> my computer doesnt boot into recovery mode, I'm trying to install something that requires console only
<mickster04> jake ctrl+alt+f1
<max_> who can invite me into landscape.canonical???
<burr_> i have an external hard drive, and i want to install different versions of linux on it (chakra, sabayon, bodhi, ubuntu, etc.) and i want them all to share one home folder in the fat partition... is this possible?
<supertuxxx> mantise, preferences, administration resrticeted
<jake_> mickster04, it just blinks without a terminal line
<mickster04> burr_: yes, specify the home partition and dont check format
<supertuxxx> jake_, sudo init 1
<max_> who can invite me into landscape.canonical???
<mickster04> jake_: what happens if you press
<burkey> running ubuntu 10.04 with a brother scanner but scanner only works as su in simple-scan.  what do i do to fix this
<mickster04> anything
<burr_> mickster04: i'm a noob... how do i do that?
<sabboo> maco2 will addgroup add a group to a group?
<maco2> sabboo: groups canot nest
<supertuxxx> mantise, ?
<max_> who can invite me into landscape.canonical???
<sabboo> maco2, ah, only in sudoers, ok i know where my brain farted
<maco2> max_: isnt that a for-pay service?
<chai16> maco2 so what about this setgid part?
<sabboo> can i catch up?
<KGBWolf> need help imaging
<mickster04> burr_: on installation you specify which partitions do what, when you install the tertary OS's just select the one you created as a home folder, set is as a home folder (like you do with the first one) but instead of letting it format the home partition, just don't? alternatively, let each OS reformat the home partition and don't put anything in there till you are done?
<maco2> chai16: sudo chmod g+s    on the directory
<metallico> hi guys, just turned on my computer and ubuntu didnt load but it dropped me into grub CLI instead. any ideas what went wrong?
<cheese_gorillas7> On a fresh install of ubuntu, one of my harddrives fails to mount routinely (but not always), and calling fsck or attempting to mount it results in a (false) error telling me that it's already mounted.  Any ideas what this could be? Is it likely a hardware issue?
<max_> it seems not if you have an invitation
<sabboo> you want you and a group to have readwrite access to an external ext3 drive, right?
<chai16> maco2 thanks man
<jake_> hello, I couldnt get out of the blinking screen after ctr-alt-f1
<burr_> thanks mickster, i feel more knowledgeable already
<sharav> hi all
<sharav> i deleted my gstreamer ppa
<Odaym> AW SNAP!
<mickster04> burr_: try with 2 OS's and see if the first can still access the home directory
<sharav> then ubuntu gives me any errors :(
<mickster04> burr_: though try to not let the second OS format the Home directory...
<mickster04> jake_: press ctrl+alt+f6/7 (not sure which)
<supertuxxx> mantise, how you resolved it? whit dpkg-reconfigure or Xorg -config?
<sharav> how to reset ubuntu ppa s
<chai16> maco2 but i'm still getting permission denied... do i need to restart my server?
<mantise> supertuxxx: well i did both, tho i think Xorg -config just failed
<mantise> i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and rebooted
<BiPolah> sharav: Re-add it in software sources
<mantise> supertuxxx: then i started x normally
<jake_> mickster04, well at least I dont have to reboot when I do that thanks
<mantise> supertuxxx: but still, i dont have my nvidia options + settings
<mantise> doesnt use the 1gb ram on my nvidia
<BiPolah> Sharav: Unless you mean you delete the package, in which case you can just reinstall it
<jake_> mickster04, still the screen just has a blinking thing no console
<supertuxxx> mantise, i said X config INSTEAD you need to type Xorg -config
<supertuxxx> try sudo Xorg -config
<Fishscene> Hello all. I installed WINE a while back, then uninstalled it. But it left menu entries. So I manually deleted the menu entries. Now, when I install WINE, it refuses to create the menu entries and creating them manually doesn't work (using another computer as a reference). How would I create the menu entries again?
<metallico> what's the commands to load ubuntu from grub?
<Anon7-2521> Does anyone here use Ubuntu on a Mac with a built-in iSight?
<supertuxxx> mantise, sorry Xorg -configure
<maco2> chai16: no. can you install pastebinit and do `ls -la /media/drive | pastebinit` and give me the link so i can see how permissions are set so far?
<supertuxxx> mantise, sorry Xorg -configure
<supertuxxx> try Xorg -configure
<mantise> supertuxxx: sec, need to connect my laptop to my power supply, 1 minut :)
<supertuxxx> the exaxt line
<sharav> BiPolah: thank u. there too many software uninstalled on ma box :(
<supertuxxx> exact
<sharav> and i readded ppa, then update manger: the package system is broken
<sharav> i don't know what should i do :(
<jake_> mickster04, when I press ctrl-alt-F1/2... it doesnt bring up a terminal line. but it does go back to gnome when I press ...F7
<boywonder> hi,ive missed a stage in installing java jre/ android sdk(missed)/ eclipse/ adt plugin ,so im going to try installing the sdk after i have the tgz put i dont know what todo with it and i cant find a link yet?
<BiPolah> sharav: Synaptic is broken?
<chai16> maco2 here is the output (and thanks so far!) http://pastebin.com/etWEBPAM
<maco2> chai16: oh, didnt do the chgrp
<maco2> chai16: and also the chmod g+rw shouldve been recursive.   chmod -R g+rw /media/drive
<maco2> chai16: sudo chgrp -R newgroup /media/drive
 * hotrod is away: Gone away for now
<LjL> !away > hotrod    (hotrod, see the private message from ubottu)
<sharav> BiPolah: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3482121/picture/screenshot%20of%20ubuntu/Screenshot.png
<Fishscene> I installed WINE a while back, then uninstalled it. But it left menu entries. So I manually deleted the menu entries. Now, when I install WINE, the menu entries are not created. How do I get the package to create menu entries?
<Zoffix> Hey. I'm having trouble setting up dual-monitor Ubuntu 10.10 with separate X screens. I have followed this tut: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html  However, it only gets me to the "TwinView" mode, so two monitors are like one big one - I want to separate X screens, and I'm not even sure where to look for further. Any suggestions?
<chai16> maco2 still 550 :(  http://pastebin.com/UaGVLAWj
<maco2> chai16: it's right
<mantise> supertuxxx: i cant do Xorg -configure when im in X :)
<marek_> hello
<boywonder> can anyone help out?
<PunkassFender> At work I'm not allowed to run native ubuntu anymore,  I'm trying to set up a ubuntu server for lamp purpose, which will host my ntfs windows share webapp,  but apache tells me its not writable (it is writable in shell)
<maco2> chai16: ah but your user isnt actively in the group until after you log out and back in
<marek_> how can i help you
<sharav> Im so noob :(
<supertuxxx> mantise, init 1
<Slayer> need help in reinstalling grub after the installation of win 7.. I have 10.04 installed
<boywonder> im wanting to install android sdk, i have the tgz
<mantise> supertuxxx: type that in a terminal ?
<maineac> boywonder: what are you waiting for?
<maco2> chai16: if you dont want to log out, you can also do `sg lovegroup -c nano filename`
<chai16> maco2 i'm just rebooting now :/
<maineac> boywonder: follow the steps at http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing.html#components
<supertuxxx> sudo init 1 ..... and where would you type it else?
<supertuxxx> on a wall?
<jazzyjef> does anyone have any experience of ath5k hanging karmic
<alk> good evening o/
<mantise> supertuxxx: it just tryes to shutdown X
<mantise> supertuxxx: i cant change to shell tho
<supertuxxx> sudo init 1
<supertuxxx> !!!!!!
<sharav> boywonder: if want install eclipse plugin for android sdk you need google plugins!
<mantise> just stuck on the load screen
<mantise> supertuxxx: i did
<mantise> !!! :)
<supertuxxx> wait
<alk> does anyone know if it's possible to set the gnome system monitor to show process bytes used rather than trimming rounding to MB?
<boywonder> i think i have that sharav
<boywonder> its just i dont know what todo with the tgz im new
<mantise> supertuxxx: nothing happens, think it just frooze my pc
<chai16> maco2 yeah man it's really not working still. no idea?
<ActionParsnip> alk: possibly look in ~  ~/.config or maybe in /etc
<supertuxxx> mantise, you sould see a shell but as it seems that command fails now
<boywonder> maineac, i have read that page and im none the wiser?
<maco2> chai16: hmm are the permissions still set?
<maco2> chai16: or is it like...ntfs or fat32 or something where permissions dont stick?
<supertuxxx> mantise, init S
<mantise> supertuxxx: i could a reboot, and do it again.. but it might freeze again, can i start in recovery mode or somehthing?
<sharav>  boywonder: do u installed android plugin for eclipse?
<mantise> supertuxxx: ok
<chai16> maco2 nope it's ext4
<boywonder> sharav, yes already
<KGBWolf> need to make an image
<KGBWolf> how can i get it done?
<boywonder> i missed a step? i think
<chai16> maco2 http://pastebin.com/UaGVLAWj it's the same as before i rebooted, so idk?
<maco2> chai16: output of the `groups` command?
<jake_> recovery console doesnt boot and ctrl-alt-F1 to F6 doesnt give me a console line, can someone help me out?
<boywonder> aha i think i have found /tool android
<chai16> maco2 http://pastebin.com/nHzMeEqS
<sharav> boywonder: extract tgz file on ur suitable directory, the go to eclipse->Window menu->Preferences->Android->locate your extracted folder
<Fishscene> Does anyone know how to force a package to create menu entries upon installation? This package (WINE) Normally creates menu entries, but now it is not.
<chai16> maco2 i named it lovegroup so i could remember it
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Fishscene> Hi
<boywonder>  sharav ah thats what i thought to start with just i was unsure
<maco2> chai16: and if you do `touch /media/drive/test` it gives an error?
<mantise> supertuxxx: did init S
<supertuxxx> mantise, so?
<KragenSitaker> Hi.
<supertuxxx> worked?
<mantise> supertuxxx: with sudo init S? nothing happens
<KragenSitaker> I'm trying to install 10.10 (desktop, i386) from a USB pendrive. My machine is currently running 8.10 (!!)
<Galux> hello, I've upgraded my kubuntu to kde 4.6 and I don't like that, too unstable, I want to come back to 4.5
<kuakkganni> Fishscene: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632090 wiil help?
<Galux> I've remove the kubutu backports and update my database
<supertuxxx> mantise, this should work:    sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Galux> but I'm still in kde 4.6
<maco2> Galux: ppa-purge
<sharav> has anyone know list of default ubuntu ppas?
<supertuxxx> and later
<ActionParsnip> Galux: remove the ppa and reinstall the packages, you may need to remove the current ones first
<supertuxxx> sudo invoke-rc.d start
<Xeon06> Hey guys, if I type "cd" in the terminal, shouldnt it tell me the curren directory im in?
<maco2> sharav: there are no default ones
<Fishscene> kuakkganni: Thanks, I'll try that. I've been searching for a while on google :P
<ActionParsnip> sharav: PPAs aren't default, they are added extra by users
<tensorpudding> Xeon06: 'cd' in the terminal takes you to your home directory
<sharav> ok
<KragenSitaker> Syslinux, upon booting from the USB stick, complains that there's an unrecognized keyword in the syslinux config file. I'm guessing that this is because 8.10's syslinux doesn't support something that 10.10's syslinux.cfg does. Where do I get a syslinux that will work?
<Galux> ok, I'm installing ppa-purge
<supertuxxx> mantise, or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tensorpudding> Xeon06: for some reason that is the default behavior
<Xeon06> tensorpudding: Ahh, that's it then. Windows habit I must lose. Thanks a lot!
<kuakkganni> Fishscene: google terms "wine+menu+ubuntu"
<tensorpudding> Xeon06: if you want to know your current directory, use 'pwd'
<ActionParsnip> sharav: I can give a list of default Ubuntu official repos.....
<Galux> ppa-purge is installed
<mantise> supertuxxx: ill try init 1 again :) as im not in gnome atm :)
<Xeon06> tensorpudding: Ha, exactly what I was looking for. Cheers mate
<tensorpudding> man, crazy GNU
<tensorpudding> even pwd has options
<supertuxxx> mantise, or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm kde
<supertuxxx> sorry
<sharav> ActionParsnip: ok please
<supertuxxx> mantise, or sudo /etc/init.d/kde stop
<Xeon06> I know it's written in the promp, but sometimes I just wanna see it printed...
<MTecknology> Any of you guys know if there's any way to run the fastest mirror check available in synaptic from the cli?
<_AV_> Help available at _AV_. If you need something, tell me ;) I'll be waiting.
<boywonder> sharav, thanks alot its now there, but it says that the tools is missing and use the sdk manager to use it,would you know?
<BiPolah> Why is there two entries for Rhymthbox on my open with application menu? I've got "rhythmbox" and "rhythmbox-client
<ActionParsnip> sharav: http://pastie.org/1568447
<adeel> hi, does someone mind pastebin'ing the standard ubuntu /etc/rsyslog.conf file for me? i don't have access to my ubuntu box, and need it for a different machine
<Xeon06> More noob questions. I was used to nano, but for some reason, my current server installation doesn't have it. I tried doing "sudo apt-get install nano", but there's no package for it apparently. Is there a way to refresh the repositories or something?
<supertuxxx> mantise, ? then? Update me
<sharav> ActionParsnip: Thank you very much!
<Galux> thanks you very much !
<ActionParsnip> adeel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567497
<mantise> supertuxxx: ok, worked
<adeel> ActionParsnip,  thanks
<mantise> supertuxxx: but i cant do Xorg -configure, it fails
<supertuxxx> sudo
<sharav> boywonder: can u show eclipse->Window->Android SDK and AVD manager ?
<amalgameate> hi, anyboyd know how i might go about creating a lits of IP's that www.google.com resolves to across the United States?
<ActionParsnip> mantise: do it in a root recovery console, you can't use it while X is running
<bencahill> hmm, what should be my upgrade plan from an intrepid (8.10) server to lucid (10.04)?
<mantise> supertuxxx: saying numbers of selected screens, doesnt match numbers of detectet
<supertuxxx> mantise, which command worked?
<bencahill> s/?/be?/
<hv> How can I modify keyboard mapping for a certain keyboard type, across X and ttys?
<boywonder> sharav, yes but i cant create an avd?
<mantise> supertuxxx: saying numbers of selected screens, doesnt match numbers of detectet devices
<supertuxxx> mantise, shit, which command to stop kde or gdm?
<boywonder> sharav,  it says that i have tools??
<supertuxxx> mantise, you use kubuntu 10?
<boywonder> this channel rocks
<sharav> boywonder: you should update your SDK via AVD manger
<sharav> manager
<hv> supertuxxx: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<hv> (or kdm)
<mantise> supertuxxx: the one u wrote :)  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<mantise> supertuxxx: yes 10.10
<Anon057> hi
<supertuxxx> ok tnks
<Fishscene> Sweet Sazzafraz! Thanks kuakkganni, That link worked.
<sharav> boywonder: updating can be found on AVD Manager->Available packages
<sharav> boywonder: sorry ma bad English!
<TREVORDALEY> so what we talking about
<mantise> supertuxxx: know what i should do now ?
<boywonder> sharav, i dont have an avd avail packages?
<TREVORDALEY> mantise : dude what ae you doing
<amalgameate> anyone know how i might go about creating a lits of IP's that www.google.com resolves to across the United States?
<supertuxxx> mantise, i dunno... tired.... work... need to sleep sorry
<sharav> boywonder: does ur "Androi SDK and AVD manager" works?
<mantise> TREVORDALEY: ?
<mantise> supertuxxx: oh :p but i just f***** it all up now :p
<TREVORDALEY> Guys whi us the oldest in here and what are you don mantise
<boywonder> sharav, im able to click on sdk and avd manager
<TREVORDALEY> wjo is
<bencahill> hey guys, is it ok to upgrade ubuntu without upgrading programs?
<TREVORDALEY> NOPE
<fisch246> ok i'm only curious about this because there's tons of better options for this that i can use... but is it possible to install gnome on Ubuntu Server and actually use it as a DE?
<_AV_> bencahill: No!
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: you could pin a LOT of apps and get the desired result
<TREVORDALEY> already tried tons of times
<boywonder> sharav, only one off the pains for avd is greyed out
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: this is an 8.10, but I don't think I can upgrade the packages...
<_AV_> bencahill: Because almost applicattions will not being compatible with the new Kernel.
<TREVORDALEY> GUYS
<TREVORDALEY> WHO IS THE OLDEST IN HERE
<bencahill> !ot | TREVORDALEY
<ubottu> TREVORDALEY: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<supertuxxx> mantise, but you can use X now.... don't forget it
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: 8.10 is long dead dude, I'd clea install Lucid, Maverick or Natty (Natty is released in April this year)
<fisch246> !caps | TREVORDALEY
<ubottu> TREVORDALEY: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<TREVORDALEY> ohok
<TREVORDALEY> but who is
<supertuxxx> mantise, try to install a previou version of the nvidia driver...
<sharav> boywonder: hm. ma english is not good. so can u show me screenshot?
<supertuxxx> previous*
<fisch246> TREVORDALEY: this is a support channel... please ask questions like that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<boywonder> im just restating the app
<Daekdroom> TREVORDALEY, what they mean is, that question shouldn't be asked here. It's a technical support channel.
<TREVORDALEY> oh
<TREVORDALEY> i didn't know i just came here because i was banned form a channel
 * Wulfy wounders why
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: don't really want to set up again :( all it's really running is squid, dansguardian, and iptables filtering...
<TREVORDALEY> because i went bezzerk
<Wulfy> which channel?
<TREVORDALEY> idk there are tons of them
<fisch246> please go to the offtopic channel and talk about this >.<
<bencahill> Wulfy, TREVORDALEY: please take it offtopic, channel noise
<Wulfy> bencahill,  surley you could apply individual updates to the programs as required
<Wulfy> bencahill,  thanks for the input not required thoe
<TREVORDALEY> wait you huys are like computer geeks
<dirk_> what is the configuration file for xchat-gnome?
<Anon7-2521> How do you check your IP in terminal
<bencahill> Wulfy: but doesn't out of support = no repositories?
<bencahill> Wulfy: you asked the question, that didn't need to be asked
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: you can get the alternate ISO of Jaunty and upgrade to that, keep going like that til you get to a supported release
<hv> Anon7-2521: ifconfig
<TREVORDALEY> wait what type of channel is this
<Anon7-2521> hv: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Anon7-2521: wan ip or lan ip?
<Wulfy> bencahill,  well as theres no repo support for your version whats there to lose by using sources?
<fisch246> alright well i'll post on the forums then
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: may do that
<boywonder> now im really goofed
<TREVORDALEY> HEY
<aveny> hi there
<TREVORDALEY> HEY STOPPPPPP
<nucc1> how do i move my panel?
<bencahill> !ubuntu | TREVORDALEY
<ubottu> TREVORDALEY: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<fisch246> can someone please mute him...
<Wulfy> bencahill,  please do me a favour clib down off your high horse if you had noticed i ended the conversation before you decided to put your oar in
<aveny> If I have a patch and I want to modify it, is it possible manually, and above all is it simple? I don't want to write another patch.. just modify that patch
<_AV_> TREVORDALEY: May I help you?
<TREVORDALEY> CAN I TALK YO THESE PEOPLE
<hv> aveny: yes, only if you are careful.
<boywonder> sharav, firstly i need you to be patient with me and help as much as you can,i really need help here so thanks in advance
<Anon7-2521> Is there a way to get the router IP that I'm connected to?
<hv> (try to apply the modified patch to a clone of the target and see if it is fine)
<nucc1> Anon7-2521, it's probably your gateway
<TREVORDALEY> WHAT IN THE WORLD
<g_0_0> TREVORDALEY, why not join #WhoIsTheOldestInHere - they're having a competition tonight
<boywonder> sharav, on re-running the app it said tha t the tools are missing
<aveny> hv, ok, what's the most common error? because I have modified it but I get errors
<Wulfy> Anon7-2521,  you could do ipconfig see what yours is (see if it lists the gateway) and guess its normaly 0.1 or 1.1
<nucc1> TREVORDALEY, use your caps lock key pls
<boywonder> and the manager didnt work first time out
<ActionParsnip> Anon7-2521: for wan IP run:   wget www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp -O - -q; echo
<ActionParsnip>   
<TREVORDALEY> OH OK
<Anon7-2521> >ip config
<TREVORDALEY> NUCCL WHO ARE YOU
<Anon7-2521> >cmd not found
<hv> aveny: be careful about the line numbers showing the begining of a chunk. maybe you deleted one line accidentally.
<rww> TREVORDALEY: come back in 15 minutes or so when you've discovered how to use a keyboard properly.
<ragas_> can i put the ehcp folder in the webroot?  better to symlink to it from there?
<ActionParsnip> Anon7-2521: the command for internal IP is:  ifconfig   NOT ipconfig
<boywonder> sharav,  you there?
<bencahill> Wulfy: I don't see any evidence of that, "* Wulfy wounders why" & "<Wulfy> which channel?", not much (anything) else
<aveny> hv, are you speaking about things like: @@ -1870,19 +1925,21 @@
<Anon7-2521> What if I want to get the router IP
<Wulfy> bencahill,  got a time stamp on that?
 * fisch246 hands rww a free cheeseburger
<dirk_> Anon7-2521: try nslookup google.com | head -n 1 . Works for me
<Wulfy> bencahill,  about 5 minutes back if i recall, just remind me who is dragging this up?
<bencahill> Wulfy: 5:12:34, and 5:13:10, respectively
<nucc1> Anon7-2521, you can only get the router IP from the administrator of the network. if that person is not you.
<ActionParsnip> Anon7-2521: or for more intelligent output:     ifconfig | grep 'inet addr:'| grep -v '127.0.0.1' | cut -d: -f2 | awk '{ print $1}'
<hv> aveny: yes, that shows the line numbers in a chunk. just be careful about things like deleting a line after that. you know what I mean.
<nucc1> Anon7-2521, but a good guess, is to assume the gateway IP is your router's IP.
<sharav> boywonder: Eclipse->Window->Android SDK and AVD Manager->Available packages->Android Repository: +Android SDK Tools, revision 8 +Android SDK Platform-tools, revision 1
<exutux> Anon7-2521: type route
<Anon7-2521> k thx
<sharav> thats what i googled kkk
<Docfxit> I'd like to find out how to install a package manually from *.deb . The package I would like is Double Commander
<Jason> hello
<aveny> hv, yup I know :(
<boywonder> sharav, ill try that
<Jason> could some 1 help me
<ActionParsnip> Anon7-2521: to show gateway, run:     ip route show | grep default | awk '{ print $3}'
<cheese_gorillas7> Nobody has a thought on my harddrive issue?
<rumpe1_> Docfxit, dpkg -i package.deb
<ActionParsnip> Docfxit: sudo dpkg -i filename
<dirk_> I would like to know the configuration file for xchat-gnome
<ActionParsnip> rumpe1_: dpkg for installs, needs sudo
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: how is upgrading from a cd different than from dist-upgrade, or would the latter not be possible due to being out of support?
<Anon7-2521> Thanks ActionParsnip
<Docfxit> Thank you both
<aveny> hv, there are lines that starts with + and lines that starts with - and I know what are.. the thing that I don't know is: what are the other lines that have not symbols??
<nucc1> anyone know how to move the gnome-panels in current ubuntu? :p
<sharav> boywonder: what errors have u see?
<Jason> could some 1 help me with my wireless problem
<nucc1> !ask | jason
<ubottu> jason: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: dist-upgrade is similar to upgrade, you will stay on the same release
<boywonder> sharav,  theres only tools revision 2
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: ah
<fieldymac> Hi, a quick shout out to find out if anyone knows if I can export the seahorse contents via the command line or a bash script. I need to backup the contents of the seahorse folder as part of a backup script I'm writing.
<hv> aveny: they are a few lines before and after a chunk that build up "the context". those are the ones I warned you not to delete.
<gustavo_> amigos preciso urgentemente da ajuda de vcs
<Pricey> fieldymac: which contents?
<sharav> boywonder: ok install it!
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: you can use the alternate CD of the next release to get the next release (or LTS -> LTS upgrade etc)
<Jason> everytime i rebbot my laptop i cant connect to my wireless network i have to keep reinstalling the drivers everytime i reboot
<nucc1> !es | gustavo_
<ubottu> gustavo_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: right
<aveny> hv, ah ok ok
<Pricey> fieldymac: things like gpg and ssh keys should be trivial to export
<jrib> !br | gustavo_
<ubottu> gustavo_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Pricey> fieldymac: just check in ~/.gpg and ~/.ssh
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: does the cd (booting) have an option to upgrade, or do you do it from the os?
<Pricey> fieldymac: password keyrings though, i'm not so sure about where they're stored
<aveny> hv, I didn't modify them, I tried this: http://pastebin.com/MYnij0AB but it didn't work
<nucc1> jrib lol. i don't know the difference between portugese and spanish :)
<fieldymac> All of them, I want to make a backup of everything, the .gpg and .ssh are ok, but I think the gnomevfs also stores something..
<boywonder> sharav, shall i also add the google add ins
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: do it from within the OS, there is basically a script in the root of the CD (Or ISO, both are equal (saves having to burn a CD)) to run and update
<Daghdha> When i enable swap my machine won't boot.. when i try and mount swap afte rboot i get: swapon: /dev/sdc5: read swap header failed: Invalid argument
<KragenSitaker> How do I find my way from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/2:4.01+dfsg-3ubuntu1 to the binary .deb? I want to install it on an 8.10 system so I can install 10.10.
<jrib> nucc1: when in doubt, check the host :)
<fieldymac> Is seahorse just a GUI wrapper for the command lines then?
<hv> aveny: heh! you deleted the other lines. you have to update the line number bits
<Jason> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hv> (and the context, too)
<Daghdha> According to disgtool that partition is swap
<Daghdha> diskutility
<sharav> boywonder: im sorry i couldn't understand what you mean!
<Xeon06> Can anyone tell me the difference between the /home directory and the /root directory (when logged in as root)?
<Daghdha> 0x82 it says
<aveny> hv, no I didn't delete anything! I just commented those lines
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: ok sweet :) I can't find any info on google about it though, lemme pull out a cd
<rww> Xeon06: /root is the home directory of the root user. /home/usernamehere is the home directory of normal users.
 * bencahill retrieves a ubuntu cd from the stash
<hv> aveny: sorry, lemme see again
<Daghdha> Should i just reformat swap?
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: it must be the alternate CD to do it
<aveny> hv, np
<Xeon06> rww: Oh, so root's home directory is just not located with the others then?
<rww> Xeon06: correct
<Xeon06> rww: Cool, thanks
<Jason> how do u ask a question then
<boywonder> sharav,  i have this :- [2011-02-15 23:24:43 - SDK Manager] Error: null
<fieldymac> Pricey: Thank you
<boywonder> in eclipse
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: not server cd?
<boywonder> sharav,  in the console
<boywonder> im going to restart
<nucc1> jrib, how's the host checked in IRC again? :)
<fieldymac> Jason: What is your wifi question?
<KragenSitaker> Oh, found it, at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/i386/syslinux/2:4.01+dfsg-3ubuntu1
<Daghdha> It worked!
<Jason> <fieldymac> everytime i reeboot the wireless card stops working
<Daghdha> I formatte dthe swap and now i can use swapon :)
<hv> aveny: you have to correctly modify the line number bits. read about the unified format here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diff#Unified_format
<aveny> hv, ok
<Zoffix> Hey. So, after manually hacking around my xorg.conf I managed to run separate X screens for my dual-monitor setup. However, now they are TOO separate: the mouse doesn't switch to the second screen when I try to roll it over. Any idea how I might be the problem here?
<fieldymac> Jason: When you say stops working, does it stop auto connection, by which I mean you can click back on your wifi connect, or does the card stop working so you cant see any wireless networks?
<kwtm> Hi! How do I set what program is used to open a certain type of file (MIME type), eg. "use Okular for PDFs"?  I use KDE, not GNOME, so I can't "
<K|nG> How I can install java open things are programmed by java language in webs ??
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: no, only alternate
<aveny> hv, one last thing: does my correction make sense? I want to erase those lines but it seems that it is erased using the patch.. or not?
<hv> aveny: in short, change the last number (number of line additions)
<ActionParsnip> !java | K|nG
<ubottu> K|nG: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<kwtm> Hi! How do I set what program is used to open a certain type of file (MIME type), eg. "use Okular for PDFs"?  I use KDE, not GNOME, so I can't "go to Preferences > System ..." etc. --is there a command-line program like "gnomeconfig" or something?
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: but alternate will update a server install? (sorry for all the ques :P)
<Zoffix> Here's my current xorg.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567506/
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is libdvdread4 legal in USA?
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: yes it will upgrade any
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: ok
<medberry> !list |medberry
<ubottu> medberry, please see my private message
 * bencahill is not sure what the difference is with the server cd/install...
<a_p3rson> !list | a_p3rson
<ubottu> a_p3rson, please see my private message
<sharav> boywonder: i guess, the problem is you need google add on source on AVD manager
<Wulfy> ActionParsnip, what does libdvdread4  do?
<cheese_gorillas7> kwtm, you can configure that through file associations in the control panel
<boywonder> sharav, would you know which one?
<Guest70497> hey i need help figureing out my linux systems
<kwtm> cheese_gorillas7: What "control panel"?
<hv> kwtm: there are a bunch of xdg-* stuff
<Guest70497> i have no idea how to use this AT all
<kwtm> hv: Ok, so I should look for commands in the shell starting with xdg-?
<jrib> nucc1: you can do /who NICK  usually
<hv> kwtm: man xdg-mime
<Guest70497> can anyone help ,me at all????/
<jrib> Guest70497: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ActionParsnip> Wulfy: allows you to play commercial video DVDs
<boywonder> sharav, im just installing the lot
<nucc1> jrib doesn't seem to work in my xchat
<Guest70497> i need help installing skype
<ActionParsnip> Guest70497: give details and we'll try
<Wulfy> ActionParsnip,  i doubt it proberbly run foul of the crypto laws?
<ActionParsnip> Guest70497: it's in the partner repo
<cheese_gorillas7> kwtm, it is typically called kcontrol, it may be called System Settings in Kubuntu.
<Guest70497> what is partner repo
<ActionParsnip> Wulfy: not sure but someone on launchpad answers is asking
<rww> ActionParsnip: The illegal part of commercial DVD reading is decrypting CSS. libdvdread4 passes this off to a separate package (libdvdcss).
<ActionParsnip> !partner | Guest70497
<ubottu> Guest70497: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<kwtm> hv: Thanks. The man page says there's a "mimetypes-file" -- can I find a sample of it on my system?  Eg. is there /etc/skel/mimetypes or something like that?
<ActionParsnip> rww: can you answer this please: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/145537   it's dead simpl but I want it to be accurate and right
<kwtm> cheese_gorillas7: Ah, I see what you mean! Sorry, my question was deficient.  I'll clarify:
<acegiak> can anyone help me with my samba config? net usershare info and testparm here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567509/
<rww> ActionParsnip: "No."
<acegiak> just can't connect
<Guest70497> anyway someone can connect to my computer and do this
<ActionParsnip> Guest70497: the repo is aleady listed in software centre, just not enabled
<waldo> .prison.net 6667
<ActionParsnip> rww: cool, thanks.
<sharav> boywonder: ok then you restart eclipse and open AVD manager again. there must be another updates for available
<Guest70497> or a 1on1 chat?
<hv> kwtm: man xdg-mime works for me.  it has an example.
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: so I guess /cdromupgrade (from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.list)...
<kwtm> I am using KDE but am switching to Evolution instead of Kmail. When I open PDF attachments in Evolution, it does not know to use Okular, although all my KDE apps use Okular. Is there a way to set GNOME apps to use Okular as well?  Clearly the KDE control panel settings don't affect Evolution.
<ActionParsnip> Guest70497: just run the software centre then click edit -> software sources
<kwtm> hv: You're right!  I didnt' read far enough down into the man page.  Sorry.
<induz> is there any application to get my video on .avi format  to import to itune
<jahrome_> hi room
<Guest70497> then when i get to that window?
<induz> not itune rather imovie or
<bencahill> jahrome_: hi :), do you have a question regarding ubuntu?
<jahrome_> i am trying to install a windows application over wine from cdrom in ubuntu 10.10, but i have no executable rights
<induz> I have this camera and i want to make a small video out of some .avi files....can i edit those on Ubuntu/
<bencahill> induz: you want to convert files?
<sharav> boywonder: I need to go to sleep now and Google is your best friend ;)
<ActionParsnip> Guest70497: under the 'other sources' tab, put a tick in the partner repo boxes
<bencahill> jahrome_: on the livecd?
<Docfxit> How can I restart the network after updating the interfaces file?
<Phoul> Excuse me, I installed kvm+qemu on my box and for some reason the guests are mind numbingly slow, i have good hardware and its supported by qemu, for debian squeeze it takes over 10 mins to get past the language selection
<boywonder> ok sharav  thank you
<Phoul> Does anyone know how i could fix this, im using virt-manager to setup the guests
<jahrome_> bencahill: no, its installed, dualboot system
<cheese_gorillas7> kwtm, in that case I don't know.  It depends what evolution on ubuntu uses to figure out mime info.  My best guess would be what hv suggested, to check out xdg-mime
<induz> i  can  see those video files and thier proerties are listed as; AVI video (video/x-msvideo)...can i edit those files
<Guest70497> all i have is a other software tab and that does not have a partner repo box
<ActionParsnip> Guest70497: then click close and it should now be available
<bencahill> Docfxit: sudo service networking restart, I think?
<induz> or can i convert them to a codec which imovie can import
<ActionParsnip> Guest70497: or you can use this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<bencahill> jahrome_: what do you mean "I have no executable rights", what error?
<induz> bencahill, i want to make a video out of few clips in .avi codec
<jahrome_> bencahill: The file '/media/H3_CMPQ_30_/setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<bencahill> induz: you can convert using handbrake, ffmpeg, or mencoder, e.g..
<prefrontal> just upgraded lucid to maverick, fully updated. boots into 2.6.32 kernel even though 2.6.35 is installed. grub-update doesn't add 2.6.35 to the kernel menu. need help.
<bencahill> jahrome_: what command are you running?
<Docfxit> bencahill I get an error saying restart: unknown instance
<jahrome_> i just doublecliced on that file
<boywonder> the freaking thing is installing them all lol that aint cool
<jahrome_> clicked
<bencahill> jahrome_: ?
<induz> are they free and available on ubuntu?
<Zoffix> YEY! I miraculously managed to get my screens working! And the effects work too (unlike them being broken in my older installation). Here's my working xorg.conf file, if anyone cares: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567510/
<Zoffix> Thanks for all the help.
<Guest70497> actionparsnip: this is the message i get and its long
<miketomdool> jahrome right click on file goto properties go to permisions and click make executable
<Guest70497> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.
<bencahill> jahrome_: you need to do wine "[windows path to file]"
<boywonder> i can just remove after lol
<induz> bencahill, actually I would prefer not to conert them as i lose quality
<bencahill> induz: yes
<ActionParsnip> Guest70497: what is the output of:   lsb_release -d
<bencahill> induz: why can't imovie import them?
<induz> bencahill,  how can i get those s/w
<jahrome_> bencahill: i first have to install the app, right?
<Guest70497> im sorry that confused me
<bencahill> jahrome_: what app?
<jahrome_> bencahill: from the cdrom
<induz> iMovie has its own codec
<ActionParsnip> Guest70497: press CTRL+ALT+T   copy the command I gave and paste it to terminal, then press ENTER, copy the output and paste here
<bencahill> jahrome_: that's what I'm saying, wine "[path to installation file]"
<Guest70497> ok
<jahrome_> bencahill: i have added the setup.exe to wine-configuration, isn't this the same?
<bencahill> jahrome_: there may be a gui way to run it, I usually use the cli as it's easier
<bencahill> jahrome_: what do you mean added to wine-configuration?
<BiPolah> Does anyone else with Steam installed via WINE have a little shadow under its icon on the notification area?
<jahrome_> bencahill: i can add applications to wine over the wine-config desktop
<Guest70497> CTRL+ALT+T doesnt do anything
<bencahill> induz: for imovie support, hop over to ##windows, I don't really see what this has to do with ubuntu...
<bencahill> jahrome_: the wine-config desktop?
<induz> I am looking for vide editing s/w on ubuntu
<bencahill> induz: oh, why didn't you say that?
<maco2> induz: pitivi is the included video editor
<BiPolah> Induz: Perhaps ProjectX, Pitivi or LiVES
<induz> where can i find it / on applications/
<BiPolah> maco2: Included in what? I don't have that in 10.10
<bencahill> induz: what is "it"
<jahrome_> bencahill: this doesn't solve the problem, my nautilus knows to open the file with wine, but i have no executable rights and cannot even change them
<ActionParsnip> Guest70497: or in Applications -> Accessories -> terminal
<BiPolah> induz: Just search "video editing" in the software centre...
<ActionParsnip> induz: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<bencahill> induz: also, openshot or kdenlive
<barf> How can I change the screen settings in the terminal? By that I mean in the text based linux
<Guest70497> i got to terminal and i typed it all in i got > lol
<bencahill> jahrome_: try copying the whole cd onto your computer
<Guest70497> Can you just type the EXACT thing i need to copy and paste into my terminal
<ActionParsnip> Guest70497: the command is:   lsb_release -d
<jahrome_> bencahill: already tried, no success
<bencahill> jahrome_: same error?
<wart___> hi folks.  i'd like to use some of the code in an ubuntu ppa repository, but, as a gentoo user, i'm a little stumped.  there are these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229345
<jahrome_> bencahill: no, it was different, but i tried again now, and it seems to work
<wart___> i just want to get the deb so I can deb2targz it and have a look at the spec file and the source code.
<jahrome_> now
<Guest70497> nothing happens
<wart___> but i'm a little (well a lot) unsure how
<bencahill> jahrome_: lol :), you're good then?
<Guest70497> i hit enter and it just goes down and writes >
<jahrome_> bencahill: haha, don't think so...
<bencahill> jahrome_: oh? :-/
<wart___> its related to (the same as?) this: https://launchpad.net/gma500
<jahrome_> bencahill: seems to work, thanks for da help :)
<bencahill> jahrome_: goody! :) np
<ActionParsnip> Guest70497:  ok try:   cat /etc/lsb-release
<a_p3rson> BiPolah: Steam on WINE is known to not work. However, steam on PlayOnLinux works much better. No shadow, but the background is white
<ActionParsnip> Guest70497: press CTRL+C first to stop that > thing
<jahrome_> bencahill: but i don't want to copy every cd to hdd, is there another way?
<Guest70497> same
<Docfxit> How can I restart the network after updating the interfaces file?
<bencahill> jahrome_: it seems wine doesn't like to install from a ro source...
<Guest70497> ohh it said ubuntu 10.10?
<bencahill> jahrome_: you might read through this (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500627), it seems relevant
<jahrome_> bencahill: ahh ok, makes sense
<ActionParsnip> Guest70497: good enough
<ActionParsnip> Guest70497: then use:
<ActionParsnip> !partner | Guest70497
<ubottu> Guest70497: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<lakitu> http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/02/clinton-pledges-25-million-for-net-freedom-fighters/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher  calling all white hat hackers
<bencahill> !ot | lakitu
<ubottu> lakitu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest70497> bash: !partner:event not found
<jahrome_> bencahill: thanks for the link, seems really relevant
<bencahill> lol
<Guest70497> thats what came up
<bencahill> jahrome_: no problem, google is your friend :)
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: good luck :)
<jahrome_> bencahill: haha ;) i know
<bencahill> ;)
<gardenia> good day. Does anybody know where I can find format painter in xubuntu?
<Guest70497> ok im gettting some help localy
<mneptok> gardenia: "Format Painter" is a Microsoft Office feature.
<gardenia> yes i know but any similar thing in xubuntu mneptok?
<Evey> Hy guys, a question of low priority...
<a_p3rson> !ask | Evey
<ubottu> Evey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Evey> i changed a blacklist but a reboot is required
<gardenia> im using xubuntu right now. I find a similar thing format painter in ubuntu but couldn't find it in xubuntu. please help
<Evey> i cant reboot with a live isb system
<bencahill> gardenia: what was the name of the "similar thing"?
<Evey> usb system
<a_p3rson> !xubuntu | gardenia
<ubottu> gardenia: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<bencahill> Evey: what blacklist?
<Evey> for wireless modem
<bencahill> Evey: if it's a kernel mod, you can modprobe -r it
<Evey> i check, tnk
<gardenia> yes i know i have ubuntu 9.10 server. on top of which i have xubuntu as my gui. need help in format painter in xubuntu im making cells a lot
<Docfxit> Does anyone know how to setup a static IP permanently in Ubuntu?
<sorin> suck my dick
<bencahill> Docfxit: /etc/network/interfaces
<IdleOne> !language | sorin
<ubottu> sorin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bencahill> !language | sorin
<a_p3rson> gardenia: join #xubuntu for xubuntu support
<bencahill> IdleOne: beat me :)
<sorin> suck my dick  looser
<a_p3rson> ;p
#ubuntu 2011-02-16
<Docfxit> Bencahill That much I know. I followed the information at http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html and it didn't work.
<bencahill> Docfxit: brb
<gardenia> ah ok a_p3rson . how do i do that. sorry im not familiar how to do it.
<a_p3rson> gardenia: what client are you using?
<Guest68446> someone in MENLO PARK ...
<a_p3rson> gardenia: if you are using the freenode webchat interface, click on the first tab (the server one) and type         #xubuntu
<gardenia> i don't understand what is a client . im just a girl. don't understand technical stuff
<a_p3rson> !ontopic | Guest68446
<ubottu> Guest68446: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Quex> ok
<Quex> letdds so it
<Guest68446> hey ... Gardenia is a flower name ...
<[Coke]> I have a dell netbook - after the upgrade to 10.10, I'm having difficulty with suspend - hibernate works, but suspend never wakes up - have to power off and on. I know others have reported similar issues; is it worth reporting a new issue (or updating an existing one) for my particular hardware config? (if so, any particular information I should attach tot eh ticket?)
<Quex> im gonna make yoo a movie star, lovely
<Quex> come to my hotel
<a_p3rson> gardenia: type this:       /join #xubuntu
<a_p3rson> !ontopic | Quex
<ubottu> Quex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan_U> Quex: That is not apropriate, please stop.
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct > Quex
<ubottu> Quex, please see my private message
<a_p3rson> lol @ mass response...
<bencahill> wow, alot of spam today
<bencahill> Docfxit: back, one sec...
<alesan> hi I wanted to mount my newly installed second hard disk so it goes in a specific directory
<gardenia> ok thanks a_p3rson
<alesan> I noticed that in fstab there are UUIDs instead of device names
<alesan> how am I supposed to work with UUIDs?
<bencahill> Docfxit: !paste /etc/network/interfaces , please
<jow_otro> Got change my name ...
<bencahill> alesan: you can do either, but uuid's are better, why do you ask?
<jrib> !uuid | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jow_otro> Gardenia ... Is it a flower name ???
<bencahill> !ot | jow_otro
<ubottu> jow_otro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alesan> bencahill, how do I get the UUID for my new hard disk?
<alesan> bencahill, what if I change hard disks?
<bencahill> alesan: what ubottu said, sudo blkid
<BiPolah> alesan: You can get your drive UUID by typing "blkid" in your terminal
<bencahill> alesan: read the link by ubottu above ^^
<BiPolah> Bencahill: You don't need to have sudo on it.
<alesan> thanks jrib I will read that! that will probably answer all my questions
<bencahill> BiPolah: oh, that's what I've always read :-/
<alesan> if you give me A SECOND I can read everything
<BiPolah> bencahill: I saw that too, but it works fine for me without it.
<bencahill> alesan: take your time :)
<bencahill> BiPolah: o_o root shell?
<jow_otro> bencahill, sorry ... I don't understand english well ... now I got the message ...
<jrib> BiPolah: you're right, though I believe I remember sudo being required when it was first introduced
<zhoste> anybody know of a good bittorrent client or bittorrent client addon that i can access through ssh and keep track of?
<zhoste> preferably something with a progressbar.
<jrib> zhoste: rtorrent?  btdownloadcurses?
<BiPolah> Bencahill: Nope
<zhoste> does rtorrent have progress bars now?
<ActionParsnip> zhoste: you can use transmission, it has a web interface you can log into to remote monitor it. It also can be monitored from ANdroid phones using transdroid ;)
<BiPolah> Can just leave ubottu how it is, it still works with sudo
<zhoste> i've been trying to get transmission-remote-cli to work for a few hours. it won't let me ssh in.
<peaveyman> I have 2 drives in my desktop, a 500 gb with Windows 7 and a 250 gb that is blank. If I install ubuntu on the 250 will it detect 7 on the 500 and set up a dual boot
<ActionParsnip> zhoste: i've not used it at cli, i always use web interface
<Jordan_U> peaveyman: Yes.
<peaveyman> That's what I thought, Jordan_U
<bowser22> k guys im flippin right now
<a_p3rson> peaveyman: it depends. you will have to manually select which drive to boot, or you can default to the ubuntu drive, which can bounce back to the windows
<bowser22> heres my issue
<bencahill> BiPolah: blkid (no sudo) doesn't print anything on stdout for me
<peaveyman> Is there any reason not to install the 64bit version
<BiPolah> Peavey: Yes. It will install GRUB which will detect Windows. If you install Windows after Ubuntu it will wipe the MBR and GRUB would have to be reinstalled
<BiPolah> Bencahill: What version are you running?
<bencahill> peaveyman: flash, and some others...
<bencahill> BiPolah: 10.10
<peaveyman> so 64bit flash doesn't work
<zhoste> ActionParsnip: does btdownloadcurses have a config file i can edit? it looks good, but i'd like to not see some of the information it displays.
<bowser22> i have 10.0.0.4 installed and a sb live card. i have a program running that will take sound from the line in and synthesize it and oputput to lineout or speaker out, problem is the line in just loops back out and plays through the speakers!
<Jordan_U> bencahill: BiPolah: jrib: I believe it depends on whether there is anything in the libblkid cache or not. When there will / won't be anything in the cache I don't know.
<jrib> peaveyman: 64bit flash does work
<bencahill> !64-bit | peaveyman
<ubottu> peaveyman: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<jrib> Jordan_U: makes sense I guess
<peaveyman> ok, thanks
<bowser22> can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> zhoste: not one i've used, sorry
 * jrib likes « ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ » anyway
<bencahill> Jordan_U, BiPolah: ah, if I run blkid after sudo blkid, I get results, but I'm sure those wouldn't update if you didn't use blkid
<bencahill> jrib: whatever works :)
<BiPolah> Bencahill: That would just be running it as sudo, since it elevates privileges for a short time, not a single command
<victor_> Ola pessoal meu picasa nao inicia, jah tentei reinstalar e nada... segue o erro >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567517/
<mneptok> BiPolah: incorrect
<bencahill> BiPolah: no, sudo is for a command
<bencahill> BiPolah: where did you get this idea?
<barf> Which command line tool to use to set the console resolution? http://www.cyberciti.biz/files/linux-kernel/Documentation/svga.txt
<bencahill> barf: you could adjust it on boot
<bencahill> !grub2 | barf
<ubottu> barf: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<BiPolah> Bencahill: I remember having run several apt-gets to install/remove programs without typing sudo for all of them. Perhaps I'm recalling it wrongly
<Jordan_U> !pt | victor_
<ubottu> victor_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bowser22> http://central.wildwingdesign.com/homeplans/2695069_85420_B-1434-1.jpg
<bencahill> BiPolah: and... ?
<bowser22> i have 10.0.0.4 installed and a sb live card. i have a program running that will take sound from the line in and synthesize it and oputput to lineout or speaker out, problem is the line in just loops back out and plays through the speakers!
<miketomdool> bipolah did you use sudo -i first?
<zhoste> umm...my wife just stole my truck. :(
<maco2> BiPolah: i thought it was in 10.10 that pitivi was added and gimp was removed from default ubuntu...
<bencahill> !ot | zhoste
<ubottu> zhoste: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BiPolah> Bencahill & Miketomdool: Nope, just regular sudo apt-get etc.
<BiPolah> Maco2: There's no GIMP in 10.10 by default certainly, but I don't remember ever having Pitivi
<gardenia> it works. thanks for the tip. someone in xubuntu helped me.
<zhoste> staying on topic isn't something i generally do...
<mneptok> zhoste: then this channel is not for you.
<miketomdool> idk how you managed to do it without sudo... but ok
<bencahill> zhoste: doesn't matter
<bencahill> !guidelines | zhoste
<ubottu> zhoste: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<StFS> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu using the netinstall usb and I managed to mess up writing the MBR to the disk and somehow wrote it to the installation flash drive instead. I was able to fix this by doing "grub-setup '(hd0)'" but I'm just worried that I'm leaving something out... perhaps some config file that should be updated so that future upgrades and such will not try to find the MBR on the USB key but the MBR on my hdd
<felix_dusx_12> hi... someone has a good tutorial about postfix
<bencahill> felix_dusx_12: was that intended to be a question?
<BiPolah> StFS: I believe it would take the MBR from whichever drive it's set to boot from
<felix_dusx_12> sth like that
<maco2> BiPolah: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.manifest
<root_> hello
<felix_dusx_12> i have problems installing  postfix
<a_p3rson> !hello | root_
<felix_dusx_12> i am trying to use postfix with nagios
<bencahill> !root | root_
<ubottu> root_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bencahill> man...
<Docfxit> bencahill what I tried for network static configuration is at http://pastebin.com/cEhdLrWT
<Jordan_U> StFS: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<Jordan_U> StFS: And in the future you should use grub-install rather than using grub-setup directly.
<BiPolah> Maco2: You're right. I must've installed it at some point, I just don't remember since video editing isn't something I plan to do so I wouldn't pay much notice. I've got a few leftover packages in /var/
<Docfxit> bencahill When I re-booted Ubuntu wiped out everything below the 2nd line.
<StFS> Jordan_U: ahh... thank you kind sir ;-)
<Jordan_U> StFS: You're welcome.
<mneptok> Docfxit: really? the subnet is 168.168?
<barf> Is there a command line tool to see current video mode in use for the console? http://www.cyberciti.biz/files/linux-kernel/Documentation/svga.txt
<bencahill> Docfxit: running gnome?
<Docfxit> mneptok yes
<Docfxit> bencahill not that I know of.
<mneptok> Docfxit: and the router/gateway is, in fact, 192.168.168.168?
<bencahill> Docfxit: cli then?
<Docfxit> mneptok yes
<bencahill> mneptok: heh :P
<MC8> lol
<bencahill> Docfxit: where did you get this info?
<Docfxit> bencahill I have a number of PC's on my LAN all configured that way.
<mneptok> Docfxit: those values are very, very strange. most gateways are at .1
<Docfxit> bencahill I'm not sure about network and broadcast for windows I don't configure those.
<bencahill> Docfxit: so are you running a cli then?
<bencahill> Docfxit: that's quite obvious
<bubu> any channel for helping with screen resolution?
<Docfxit> I don't know what cli is.
<BiPolah> Default router address is typically 192.168.1.1
<mneptok> Docfxit: the values you say you use elsewhere, how did you get them? did you enter them statically in another OS, or ... ?
<rudolph> plugging my mytouch 4g does not show on desktop but I see it in Computer but can not access it.
<BiPolah> Rudolph: Is it mounting at all?
<Docfxit> mneptok yes. I run everything static on my lan.
<Docfxit> LAN.
<rudolph> Not on desktop
<BiPolah> Rudolph: If you right click it does it give you the option to unmount it or mount it?
<Dougdoug4> guys
<Dougdoug4> quick question
<Dougdoug4> I'm editing my kernel so i can make it so i boot into single user mode
<Dougdoug4> where do i add the word 'single' in this set of lines i've got
<feyd> is there a way to control GTK themes in a session file?
<Docfxit> mneptok For a SonicWall router the default LAN Gateway is 192.168.168.168
<Dougdoug4> the guide i'm reading says 'add at the end of the kernel line'
<Dougdoug4> i'm not sure which line is the kernel line
<bubu> i have problems for changing my screen resolution. I have a fujitsu-siemens laptop. Any sugestion?
<bastidrazor> Dougdoug4: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   add text inside the quotes.
<rudolph_> When plugged in, the only place I see it is Computer and I can unmount it but not access it at all.
<bastidrazor> Dougdoug4: in the file /etc/default/grub
<Dougdoug4> NO
<mneptok> Docfxit: so you enter these values in /etc/network.interfaces and then what happens?
<Dougdoug4> bastidrazor
<BiPolah> Rudolph: What version of iOS are you running on it?
<Dougdoug4> I was at the grub menu
<Dougdoug4> I clicked 'e' to edit the kernel
<Dougdoug4> i'm at that menu right now
<Dougdoug4> the only line that contains quiet splash is this one
<bubu> hey dude could anyone please help me
<Dougdoug4> "linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic root=UUID-c58-23582(more numbers)\ca more numbers ro    quiet splash
<Dougdoug4> "
<ricorx7> ask bubu
<ricorx7> thats the line doug
<Dougdoug4> so i just add 'single' too the end of quiet splash?
<rudolph_> BiPolah I am not certain. It showed on the desktop last week but not now. Can I manually mount and if so how?
<miketomdool> bubu try downloading drivers from the company website
<Dougdoug4> Yea ricorx7? Just make it "ro    quiet splash single"
<bubu> ok
<Docfxit> mneptok I rebot the PC because I can't figure out how to restart the network. After it reboots all the lines in interfaces are wiped out except for the first 2 lines.
<BiPolah> Rudolph_: Grab libimobiledevice1
<mneptok> Docfxit: ls -l /etc/network/interfaces
<bubu> i just need to change the resolution
<mneptok> Docfxit: and you're running with no GUI, right?
<rudolph_> Okay. I will try  that
<bencahill> Docfxit: if you're using gnome, right click on the nm applet, and configure it from there
<ricorx7> doug: ya
<BiPolah> Rudolph_: Then remount it
<bubu> company website wont work
<ChaosR> hello people, when my screen goes into standby (not computer), it sometimes refuses to wake up again. SSH still works, and will show X using 100% CPU. restarting GDM does not work, and killing X is impossible (even with kill -KILL). it is however not limited to standby, occurs rarely on normal screensaver too, anybody knows how to solve this?
<rudolph_> This program,  libimobiledevice1, is already installed.
<miketomdool> bubu i dont know what it is in ubuntu but under the administrative section is there "Monitors"
<mneptok> ChaosR: stop using screensavers and just blank the screen. the OpenGL accelerated screensavers are killing you.
<bencahill> Docfxit: here, it looks like this: ↑↓
<[Coke]> ChaosR: i have a similar problem with my netbook after the upgrade to 10.x
<ChaosR> mneptok: blank screen does the same thing
<bubu> no
<bencahill> Docfxit: right click that, and click edit connections
<bencahill> Docfxit: but why are you not using dhcp?
<bubu> hey mike whats the link men
<mneptok> bencahill: because (s)he does not want to?
<mneptok> bencahill: if an OS cannot work with static IPs, it's a crap OS. full stop.
<bencahill> mneptok: I doubt they understand basic networking
<bowser22> i have 10.0.0.4 installed and a sb live card. i have a program running that will take sound from the line in and synthesize it and oputput to lineout or speaker out, problem is the line in just loops back out and plays through the speakers!
<bencahill> mneptok: who said an os can't work with static ip's?
<stags> wow big group
<duke3d> I am installing Windows 7 right now.. I want to do a dual boot with Ubuntu... any tips or recommendations on how accomplish that?
<miketomdool> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-screen-resolution-in-ubuntu.html
<bencahill> bowser22: telling us the program might help :)
<bencahill> duke3d: ubuntu already installed?
<aeon-ltd> !dualboot | duke3d
<ubottu> duke3d: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Docfxit> bencahill I didn't install gnome. Does it come with Ubuntu?
<zaibach333> I fried my graphics card and booting only goes to console, how do I install my onboard graphics from console?
<bencahill> !gnome | Docfxit
<ricorx7> bubu: are you saying the screen resolution option is not listed? or just how?
<ubottu> Docfxit: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<stags> curious about experiences that any have had running all linux servers with windows clients
<mneptok> Docfxit: do you have a grpahical user interface?
<miketomdool> bubu its under system->preferences->Display
<bencahill> wow
<duke3d> bencahill, installing windows 7 now, ubuntu afterwards
<bencahill> duke3d: just do it like that, and you'll be good, ubuntu will detect the win7 install and add a boot item for it
<bencahill> duke3d: just don't do ubuntu, then win7
<ricorx7> bubu mine is under Syste->preferences->monitor
<bubu> ok
<bencahill> bubu: yes, it's System > Preferences > Monitor
<bencahill> miketomdool: what v of ubuntu?
<bubu> graphic card is not configured
<karim2> how do I install the nouveau graphics drivers?
<duke3d> that's what I figured.. windows then ubuntu
<mneptok> bubu: System > Admin > Restricted Drivers
<bencahill> duke3d: yep :)
<zaibach333> how do I install the generic display drivers from console?
<mneptok> (or whatever that is)
<ricorx7> bubu: look at system->administration->Additional Drivers
<bencahill> mneptok, bubu: no, Additional Drivers :P
<Docfxit> mneptok no.
<ricorx7> different menu options
<MtrPanda> In windows, if you press ctrl prtscn you save the  screen image to the clipboard. is there a similar way to capture screen images in ubuntu ?
<bubu> fujitsu mobile esprimo v5535
<bencahill> MtrPanda: just press PrintScrn
<karim2> Additional Drivers that's not in the menu
<bencahill> karim2: what v of ubuntu?
<_matt_> what do you guys think is the best kde based distro
<ricorx7> That is what mine is called
<MtrPanda> thanks ben225_
<karim2> 10.04
<bubu> ok ben
<bencahill> !ot | _matt_
<ubottu> _matt_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bencahill> karim2: they probably changed it for 10.10
<ablyss> hi all, i'm sure this is old news by now but how do i fix the beam.smp from hogging cpu?
<bencahill> MtrPanda: lol, !tab fail :P, thanks anyway, np :
<bencahill> )
<bubu> cant hook wifi
<bencahill> bubu: what card?
<bubu> atheros...wait
<bencahill> bubu: lspci
<ablyss> !beam.smp
<karim2> so how do I install nouveau again?
<bubu> its that to configure the type of card i have
<MtrPanda> bencahill,   oops yes, the tab button got me
<Logan_WP> !nouveau | karim2
<ubottu> karim2: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<bencahill> bubu: lspci = list pci devices
<MtrPanda> bye all, thanks...
<bubu> ok ben
<bencahill> !who | bubu
<ubottu> bubu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bencahill> !tab | bubu
<ubottu> bubu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<KGBWolf> i want to remove super block last mount time from stopping my systems from booting
<hylian> hello, i goofed up my fstab, and so now i am in terminal. anyways, for some reason sudo nano /etc/fstab does not work, it is still write protected. I can't even chmod a+x /etc/fstab... please help
<bencahill> hylian: sounds like the drive is mounted ro
<bencahill> hylian: did you set the / drive to be mounted as ro?
<rudolph> I can not get mytouch 4g to connect. It shows in Computer and right clicking will not allow me to open it.
<hylian> bencahill: actually, i accidentally made 2 drives both /dev/sda1.
<bencahill> rudolph: on ubuntu?
<rudolph> Yes
<bencahill> hylian: paste /etc/fstab?
<hylian> bencahill, i have no desktop, how?
<rudolph> ?
<bencahill> hylian: are you on the internet?
<boxbeatsy> anybody know how i can compile a complete list of IP's www.google.com resolves to?  (dig www.google.com only returns a contsnat 5 IP's)
<pretender> running ubuntu 10.04 and a brother scanner simple scan only works as root how do I fix this
<bencahill> boxbeatsy: why?
<hylian> bencahill: um, no. ofcoarse i am, but only in tty, or terminal. how else would i be talking to you?
<Dougdoug4> Guys
<boxbeatsy> bencahill: trying to access the US google.com from an overseas IP dynamically
<Guest9850> hey all
<boxbeatsy> bencahill: so i need to skip the DNS lookup
<Dougdoug4> when running ubuntu in recovery mode, it still wants a root password from me
<Dougdoug4> And I need to reset my root password, help?!
<bencahill> !root | Dougdoug4
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hylian> does anyone know how i can gain priveleges to /etc/fstab? (not sudo gedit or chmod a+x)
<mneptok> boxbeatsy: IP will not help. Google does geolocation. set your Google prefs to always use English
<Dougdoug4> I typed sudo for god sake
<Dougdoug4> the little thing says
<boxbeatsy> mneptok: i've alrady tried.  accessing the US IP does work
<boxbeatsy> i just don't know how to get a complete list
<Dougdoug4> "Give root password for maintenance (or type Ctrl-D to continue):"
<Dougdoug4> I type sudo, it says login incorrect
<boxbeatsy> if you type in dig www.google.com you get 5 sample IP's google.com resolves to
<Dougdoug4> what do i do
<bencahill> hylian: well, if you can't edit it with sudo, it must be mounted as ro
<bencahill> hylian: ...I did that once :P
<Logan_WP> !enter | Dougdoug4
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest9850> hello
<maco2> bencahill: or chattr'd to immutable
<bencahill> maco2: ?
<hylian> bencahill: it currently isn't mounted at all, or so i thought. but my problem isn't accessing the drive, my problem is editing fstab, which i can access, but cannot change
<karim2> how come when the group of a user is change the files owned by that user is not also changed to that group?
<bencahill> hylian: try sudo mkdir /tester
<maco2> bencahill: if you chattr +i (set the immutable bit) you cant modify the file regardless of other permissions
<Logan_WP> !addingfs | hylian
<ubottu> hylian: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<bencahill> maco2: but not if the drive is mounted as ro :)
<Mrokii> Guest9850: As nobody else seems to care... Hello :)
<maco2> bencahill: right, but im saying ro isnt the only possible explanation for a file being ro
<maco2> bencahill: erm, i mean a ro partition isnt the only possible...
<bencahill> maco2: yes, but I think it is in this case
<bencahill> maco2: it is = it is most likely
<bencahill> :)
<Guest9850> Mrokii: hello ty I am wondering why its not identifying me I have a user a pw
<boxbeatsy> er, does anyone know what's going on behind the scenes with the dig command?
<Logan_WP> !ot | Guest9850
<ubottu> Guest9850: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<feyd> is there a way to control GTK themes in a session file? Select a certain session, have it load a GTK theme different than another session
<boxbeatsy> undrestanding that would help me determine a way to get the full list maybe
<bencahill> boxbeatsy: man dig?
<Guest9850> Mrokii: trying to sort it out atm
<hylian> bencahill: i can't umount that drive, but i can see the contents, and i can even open a file using nano, for instance.
<ricorx7> hylian: you have to sudo to umount
<bencahill> hylian: what drive? this isn't /?
<barf> On a text based base install of ubuntu, will apt-get install nautilus give me the smallest possible install of GNOME?
<bencahill> ricorx7: unless it's users
<hylian> ricorx7: i sudo'd. thanks.
<doolph> hi
<Mrokii> Guest9850: I don't know unfortunately. I'm not really an expert regarding Ubuntu. Hopefully somebody else on this channel can help. But are you sure that you are entering the right password and username?
<bencahill> barf: gnome != small
<bencahill> barf: what are you trying to acheive?
<hylian> bencahill: yes, it would be /
<doolph> anyone can help me install Internet Explorer 7 or 8 or 9
<bencahill> s/acheive/achieve/
<jahrome_> help! my gnome is corrupt after installing wine
<Starminn> boxbeatsy:" dig +all www.google.com" gave me seven results.
<krycek> fck IE
<krycek> FF
<krycek> :)
<bencahill> hylian: then don't try to umount it, the drive you're running on
<jahrome_> when i go to plaes wine start with error "file not found"
<maco2> krycek: obfuscated swearing is still swearing. please don't.
<bencahill> !language | krycek
<ubottu> krycek: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hylian> bencahill and ricorx7 i'll be right back, im going to boot of the cd and change fstab, brb
<jahrome_> sorry, Places
<krycek> maco2: sure sure..
<hylian> exit
<barf> bencahill: To install Ubuntu with GUI on a 1GB SSD
<bencahill> hylian: yes, that's what you need to do
<bencahill> man
<bencahill> barf: ?
<bencahill> barf: try openbox
<bencahill> barf: what specs computer?
<Guest9850> ok this is better
<Guest9850> hmm maybe not
<gnewb> barf: There are some pre written scripts that can do something like that, edit and use at your own discretion and always make a backup before doing such things.
<lov> Hi, I'm trying to install getlibs using 10.10 x86_64. However, getlibs, get-libs, and variations thereof don't seem to exist in my repos.
<lov> Do I need to point to some older repos to get getlibs?
<bryhoyt1> Hi, I'm trying to set up a gstreamer pipeline with a gamma adjustment. There are 2 gamma plugins for gstreamer, but they've got issues. The "gamma" plugin isn't actually gamma, it just sets the brightness (real gamma should not interfere with the black & white points). The "frei0r-filter-gamma" plugin does the right thing with black & white, but it adds a blueish/washed-out tinge to my whole video. Why? How can I get a decent gamma using gstreamer?
<barf> bencahill: I am debootstrapping Ubuntu onto a Samsung SyncMaster 400PXn
<bencahill> does ubuntu use (terminology) x86_64? I thought it was "amd64"...
<bencahill> barf: why ubuntu?
<sacarlson> boxbeatsy: I guess you could try install bind9 and backup the cache over time?
<barf> bencahill: I prefer apt based distros
<barf> I usually use ubuntu
<gnewb> barf: Try Lubuntu
<sacarlson> boxbeatsy: problem with ip's is that they change, like mine changes ever 24 hours
<Starminn> I've got some runaway processe somewhere. When all applications are closed my CPU's running at 50% with no apps running. How do I identify and kill these meany heads?
<bowser22> benca check ur pm bro
<bencahill> !pm | bowser22
<ubottu> bowser22: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Guest9850> lets see if it worked this time
<lov> Hi, I'm trying to install getlibs using 10.10 x86_64. However, getlibs, get-libs, and variations thereof don't seem to exist in my repos. Do I need to add an older repo to import it? I can't seem to even find a .deb either.
<KGBWolf> i want to remove super block last mount time from stopping my systems from booting
<boxbeatsy> ah ok, so i figured out i can specify a specific DNS server to query with dig, and i get new results for different DNS servers, so now i just need to figure out how to get a list of DNS servers..
<Guest9850> Hello
<Starminn> boxbeatsy: Not that I can contribute anything to your problem, but does "man dig" not reveal anything useful?
<bowser22> benca
<boxbeatsy> Starminn: ya, i just finished reading the manual, am trying to go from there
<bowser22> using dsd 1.4
<sacarlson> KGBWolf: you disk won't mount because of a time stamp?
<bowser22> audio in
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bowser22> and synthed voice out
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bowser22> but audio in juss loops back through lineout
<Guest9850> this is really frustrating its telling me I am logged in yet its not showing my identity
<barf> gnewb: How can I debootstrap lubuntu?
<KGBWolf> sacarlson it gives option to ignore but i have to type I on keyboard how can i remove this?
<hylian> im back, ok i changed my fstab, but to no avail... please help me
<ricorx7> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Starminn> I've got some runaway processe somewhere. When all applications are closed my CPU's running at 50% with no apps running. How do I identify and kill these meany heads?
<sacarlson> KGBWolf: this might be the fsck check?
<KGBWolf> yes
<ricorx7> ps
<gnewb> barf: Use the Minimal or Text install
<ricorx7> Starminn: ps
<ricorx7> Starminn: or top
<hylian> i changed my fstab, accidentally labeling to devices with /dev/sda1, and now i am stuck with a system that won't boot with a grub error.
 * Logan_WP is away: I'm busy
<paranoid_ndroid> how can I output a list of recently changed files ?
 * Logan_WP is back (gone 00:00:13)
<sacarlson> KGBWolf: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/88818-disabling-fsck-startup.html
<jrib> Logan_WP: please disable those away message announcements
 * Logan_WP is away: I'm busy
 * Logan_WP is back (gone 00:00:01)
<michael138> my dvd player woulent play my  movies how can i fix that???
<duke3d> “(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error.
<duke3d> I am unable to boot the Ubuntu CD
<duke3d> I get this error
<KGBWolf> thanks
<bencahill> duke3d: how much ram?
<bencahill> michael99: install vlc
<Logan_WP> !dvd | michael138
<ubottu> michael138: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<duke3d> alot. 4GB
<hylian> hey guys, fixed my problem. i used my simply mepis usb key and undid my fstab damage.
<hylian> bencahill, man, i appreciate the help, but how can you ask me if i am connected to the internet, when i am using an internet protocol to talk to you?
<barf> Hmm, is there a way to turn off default vga mode? GRUB uses the right one, but as soon as kernel loads, it’s changed to something redonkulous
<hylian> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<boxbeatsy> w00t ok, so what i did was grab a list of public DNS servers, and then i'm using dig to resolve DNS for google.com for all of them and ocmpiling a list.  thanks for the help guys :)
<hylian> bye
<Docfxit> I would like to install a program called double commander. Would the command sudo dpkg -i doublecmd.deb be correct?
<mitch_> way.deepbondi.net
<mitch_> server speedway.deepbondi.net
<rumpe1_> Docfxit, usually yes
<Docfxit> rumpe1_ I'm getting an error saying dpkg: error processing doublecmd.deb
<rumpe1_> Docfxit, well.... happens sometimes
<Docfxit> rumpe1_ cannot access archive: no such file or directory
<rumpe1_> hmm... typo? ... use tab-completion
<thefinn93> How do i configure rsyslog to listen for remote logs? or is there a better program that I should try?
<ghost_> does anyone know a site that sell computer parts for netbooks for good price
<Logan_WP> !ot | ghost_
<ubottu> ghost_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Docfxit> rumpe1_ I sent an email to the author. He replied "You can try to install it manually from *.deb packages."
<rumpe1_> Docfxit, is it your first time in the terminal?
<rumpe1_> Docfxit, the .deb has to appear, if you type "ls" ... and there mustn't be any type of typo
<Docfxit> rumpe1_ no. But I'm not working with Ubuntu very often.
<rumpe1_> Docfxit, also unlike windows uppercase and lowercase characters are different
<Docfxit> rumpe1_ I have nothing in uppercase.
<thefinn93> does anyone know anything about rsyslog, such as where it stores remote logs?
<Docfxit> rumpe1_ Where does .deb have to appear?
<Logan_WP> thefinn93: I would ask that in #rsyslog
<thefinn93> Logan_WP: great, thanks
<rumpe1_> Docfxit, in the same directory as you ... or you have to use dpkg -i /path/to/file/file.deb
<Docfxit> rumpe1_ I'm guessing you think the package is on this PC? I don't think it was downloaded yet.
<rumpe1_> Docfxit, lol... that's the reason ^^
<Docfxit> rumpe1_ How can I find the correct repository and download and install Double Commander?
<VAPA> anyone willing to answer few noobish questions..Im moving from win to linux for the first time so I wanna get some info
<rumpe1_> Docfxit, 32bit?
<rumpe1_> VAPA, just ask
<coz_> VAPA,   what are the questions?
<VAPA> mkay
<Docfxit> Rumpe1_ yes
<sacarlson> Docfxit: I normaly just double click the deb file in nautilus after I down load it from my browser
<rumpe1_> Docfxit, gnome?
<Docfxit> rumpe1_ no.
<rumpe1_> Docfxit, so... kde?
<VAPA> Im going to instal it on a laptop..checked on the net few ubuntu versions..I kinda like more desktop version than netbook..there wont be any issues instaling desct vers on laptop ?
<coz_> VAPA,  no issues should come up
<Docfxit> rumpe1_ what is kde?
<Logan_WP> !kde | Docfxit
<ubottu> Docfxit: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<tlab> anyone have luck with a rt8192SEvB wireless card in ubuntu?
<rumpe1_> Docfxit, your desktop environment
<coz_> VAPA,  are you going for a dual boot   windows + ubuntu?
<VAPA> nah..only linux
<bencahill> Docfxit: does your desktop look like this? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2d/UbuntuMaverickDesktop.png
<coz_> VAPA,  ok   what is the video on that system?
<VAPA> got separate gaming machine with win for games and win baseds tuff
<VAPA> hmm.. nvidia 9100
<rumpe1_> Docfxit, i mean... there are gtk and qt versions for doublecommander... gtk is better for gnome, qt for kde   (afaik)
<VAPA> mobile edition..nothing much..old laptop
<coz_> VAPA,   then  there really should be no issue at all
<VAPA> 2gb ddr2 ram..and athlon 62 x2
<VAPA> athlong 64 *
<VAPA> good
<bencahill> VAPA: aw, you call that old? come on..
<coz_> VAPA,   sounds fine... did youi already download the iso image?
<Docfxit> bencahill yes it does.
<bencahill> Docfxit: then you're running gnome
<VAPA> coz_ now question about image :D
<coz_> VAPA,   ok
<coz_> VAPA,  there are several options
<Docfxit> bencahill Oh great. Thanks for clearing that up.
<bencahill> lol
<coz_> VAPA,   you can download the live cd   the alternate cd or the  minimal install cd
<coz_> VAPA,   the live cd will allow you to boot into ubuntu and test on the system
<VAPA> on the site its 700mb large..but I see torrents with 2gb..4gb iso images..some called ultimate..and so on..are there benefits from getting those large ones..I mean more hardware supported and stuff..
<jake_> Hello i am trying to get a a chat spammer
<bencahill> !ot | jake_
<ubottu> jake_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<coz_> VAPA,  well since you are starting off in linux I would simply download the live cd
<coz_> VAPA,  when you do download that  ,, if possible.,.. burn it at  1x  speed
<VAPA> 1x O.o
<bencahill> VAPA: or lowest possible
<VAPA> ok
<VAPA> tnx
<coz_> VAPA,  this will insure  fewer to no  burn issues
<bencahill> VAPA: the slower the better, otherwise you will spend much more time burning more cds
<rumpe1_> Docfxit, try this: "wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/doublecmd/files/DC%20for%20Linux%2032%20bit/Double%20Commander%200.4.5%20beta/doublecmd_0.4.5-1.gtk2_i386.deb/download ; sudo dpkg -i download"
<barf> Is here anything to tell me which VGA mode is used before the kernel is loaded? http://pastie.org/private/88c42cuzekjik0sesw3w0a
<VAPA> purpose of the lap is broswing..listening music..watching movies..and small gaming..2 games.. warcraft3 and pes6..ive seen guys running them using Wine..but havent saw them running fullscren..everyone just play from a window..can Wine work in fullscreen
<rumpe1_> Docfxit, but it doesn't seem to work on my ubuntu... :/
<rumpe1_> Docfxit, i mean doublecmd
<BitWraith> is there a way I can obtain a list of files that were installed with a certain package?
<rumpe1_> BitWraith, dpkg -L packagename    *i guess*
<popkorn> have lost grub2 menu, get command line at boot. have update-grub and update-initramfs . still no menu.
<craigbass1976> instead of a honking name that dyndns gave me, I'd rather type in something short, like myhomebox.  In /etc/hosts, I can only put in ip addys and names, not names and names.  How do I get around this?
<bc81_> is it possible to purge config files for programs already removed using apt-get remove??  (like some kind of "auto-purge" function)??
<bc81_> or must i clean up manually
<Logan_WP> !grub2 | popkorn
<ubottu> popkorn: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rumpe1_> bc81, which config-files e.g.?
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps
<moes> I have a sata driver file I downloaded to ubuntu 10.04...What program can use to burn to floppy disc
<Docfxit> rumpe1_ I get an error when I try to install it.
<sacarlson> craigbass1976: bind9 can do cname lookup name to name  I'm not sure you want to go through all the trouble to setup a local bind9 just to do that though
<gnewb> moes: You may want to look at Minimal.
<popkorn> Logan_WP: ty i'll try those
<Eryn_1983_FL> how do i get my wfi networking  to work in flux box and  how do i get my power management to work in there ?
<rumpe1_> Docfxit, well... me too (something with "menu_proxy_module_load")
<gnewb> !minimal | moes
<ubottu> moes: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<craigbass1976> sacarlson, no.  I was hoping a quickie like putting a line in hosts.  Is there something I can do in my bash profile?
<lolcat> gnewb: There are smaller, the usb netinst, is just like, 1MB!
<bc81_> rumpe1_: well, i installed a "ton" of apps, games etc.  tried them out, kept what i liked, apt-get removed the rest...but most left behind all kinds of litter (~/.foo) in the way of config files
<Logan_WP> Eryn_1983_FL: I would ask that in #fluxbox
<Eryn_1983_FL> lol
<gnewb> lolcat: True, I forgot about that one.
<rumpe1_> bc81, you always have to remove configs in $HOME manually
<sacarlson> craigbass1976: not that I know of, and what about your gui apps even if there was a way to do that?
<Eryn_1983_FL> trying
<thr33kb> hello all, what are you doing this late?
<craigbass1976> sacarlson, gui apps like what?  I'm not even sure what to google for...  Everything I find is for putting an ip in hosts
<lolcat> gnewb: Think that all of ubuntu cna be fitted inside a 1MB thing! It is AMAZING! Amazing I tell yoU!
<Logan_WP> !ot | thr33kb
<ubottu> thr33kb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rumpe1_> lolcat, well... not all of ;)
<sacarlson> craigbass1976: like firefox (gui app)  and synaptic.... vnc  many  oh isn't there like bookmarks?
<bc81_> rumpe1_: ok, i was afraid of that.  but should i use "apt-get --purge remove <package>" in the future, to remove the packages along with their config files/folders?
<thr33kb> ubottu: ok sorry
<rumpe1_> bc81, that will only remove configs in /etc (e.g.) ... still not in $HOME
<craigbass1976> sacarlson, but I'm only ever getting at this box via ssh.  I can just cat my bash history and grep for part of the dyndns hostname, but it's a pain
<hylian> can xlinks2 support flash player? i can't find a defintive yes or no...
<bc81_> rumpe1_: that's rather frustrating..next time i'll have to remember to set up a "test" user account to experiment :-(
<sacarlson> craigbass1976: create a bash script to ssh into your box?
<rumpe1_> bc81, whats the problem?
<gnewb> lolcat: Is that like the Debian NetIsnatll ?
<moes> gnewb, What I need is a program like k3b but capable of burning my file to floppy disc to use for reinstalling windows xp
<craigbass1976> sacarlson, I thought of that, but then I'd have to write another one for scp I guess...
<rumpe1_> bc81, if some configs seem to be broken, just (re)move the ~.applicationsconfigs-folder
<gnewb> moes: That is listed on the Ubuntu Install sight..one moment..
<bc81_> rumpe1_: the problem is now i have to sift through a million folders to find what i need in ~/.*
<hylian> craigbass1976: you can use gedit to add something like this: ssh yourlogin@ubuntu.com, then save it, and the in terminal chmod a+x filename, and then ./filename
<sacarlson> craigbass1976: ok well if those are the only two command you will use maybe a bash alias will work
<craigbass1976> sacarlson, bash alias...  googling
<gnewb> moes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<sacarlson> craigbass1976: or in this case two bash alias
<bc81_> rumpe1_: nothing is broken, just my home folder looks like a landfill of configs
<overclucker> yeah, you could alias it, or store it in a variable
<rumpe1_> bc81, ...hidden configs...
<hylian> bc81_: try holding control and hitting h. it sounds like you accidentally turned on "see hidden files and folders"
<gnewb> moes: And here:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<hylian> does anyone know if xlinks2 can support flash player's plugin? i can't find a definitive yes or no...
<overclucker> instead of storing addresses in hosts, sometimes I add a line to .bashrc, something like export myhost="192.168.0.2"
<overclucker> then access it with $myhost
<bc81_> hylian: i know about that, but the point is......nevermind.
<hylian> bc81_: ohh, maybe i missed the point, sorry.
<sacarlson> craigbass1976: I see an example if you didn't find a better one http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/sample-bashrc.html
<moes> gnewb, I guess I am not making myself clear I already have utuntu clear....I only want to burn a file from ubuntu documents to floppy drive disc
<hylian> i'm using inx and loving it!
<gnewb> moes: Oh ok, one moment please...
<rumpe1_> bc81, or go the reverse way... create new account with home-dir and copy the stuff you think you need there
<gnewb> moes: Here, maybe:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPBootingClientsWithoutPxe
<bjv> help! how do you mount one of your spare partitions (eg, by-uuid/a6fa*) over SSH? I have no keyboard/mouse bc of a house fire.  I have connected my machine to my girlfriends netbook via aa crossover cable, i just clicked 'share connection' on her ethernet. i can ssh into my pc and run nautilus, but i do not see the normal (mount/eject) items in sidebar, help!
<bjv> only unusable mountpoints in /media/ ?    something is not running... what is the ubuntu mounting tool called?
<rumpe1_> bjv, "mount"
<HerCury> bjv: mount
<bjv> no, the gui mount
<bjv> little eject buttons, or click to mount available drives in file manager
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok so i guess i need the apps that are used to start these apps
<wangzh> solely mount.
<rumpe1_> bjv, mount /dev/parititonsname /mountpoint/path
<bjv> i do not see with 'ssh user@host -X nautilus&'   why?
<bjv> ok.  i have like 7 partitions to check nthough
<rumpe1_> bjv, or even mount -U <uuid> /mountpoint/path
<rumpe1_> (if i read man mount correctly)
<bjv> why does nautilus over x11 forward not show the eject/mount media buttons?
<bjv> is some daemon not running?
<wangzh> there's really a GUI disk util on my Ubuntu 10,04
<bjv> i just logged into ssh and ran the x ap
<bjv> *app
<barf> Is there a way for grub to tell current video mode?
 * Logan_WP is away: I'm busy
<apet4u> is there anyone in here that would mind helping me figure out how to set up a 3rd party SL viewer... i feel like a real knob cause i cant figure it out :(
<crazybrain1> how to download streaming videos in Ubuntu
<crazybrain1> it does not saved in tmp file
<stat1k> firefox - flashgot
<crazybrain1> any other way?
<crazybrain1> where does buffering video is downloaded in Ubuntu?
<sacarlson> bjv: maybe it's a sudo function that's grayed out?  I see palimpsest can mount and umount stuf with a gui, it's part of gnome-disk-utility
<stat1k> crazybrain1: install orbit downloader in wine
<stat1k> ?
<apet4u> can anyone help me install secondlife pls?
<imthenachoman> how can i get ubuntu to use dhcp with manually set IP?
<IsUp> hello
<stat1k> crazybrain1; the /tmp folder?
<IsUp> imthenachoman: use dhclient3 maybe?
<arand> crazybrain1: normally in /tmp but as mentioned, flashgot works
<bjv> sacarlson: interesting idea, i just looked for similar uuid from the nonfunctional /media mountpoints in /dev/disk/by-uuid and found mine -- it did ask for sudo privledges, and after retrying w/ password the permissions look fine
<bjv> let me try again over x11 forwarding
<IsUp> my first time with ubuntu desktop, after 2 years with ubuntu server edition
<IsUp> damn great
<adub> The installer encountered an error copying files to hard disk (error 5) input/output error)  <-----------   I keep getting this error when attempting an install
<bjv> sacarlson, hm  not quite.  sudo nautilus does show the eject buttons for the two disks i mounted from the console, but all the icons and stuff are messed up.  app must be running as root and not connected to my ck session
<Djlbert> DeSmuME has such horrible joypad support
<DivineEntity> marvel vs. capcom 3 f'n rules
<bjv> plus when i retry without sudo, i can still see those two eject buttons
<bjv> so i guess specifically what's missing are the 'one click mount media' buttons
<bjv> i suspect it's because the system booted, and i ssh'ed right in without starting a gdm session?
<bjv> i tried to vnc, but vinagre would not connect (no gdm session yet?)
<bjv> and i couldnt figure out how to connect a remote-x-dm session easily, so i just went in from the terminal
<bjv> i've got my files now
<alex_> How do i remove entries in GRUB2?
<bjv> it was just weird that the button i normally rely on wasnt there
<Cyberfusion> is there a way to preserve the system in hibernate then reboot into another?
<kwtm> Cyberfusion: ?? Do you mean, after you hibernate in Ubuntu, can you then reboot into another system (anotehr version of Ubuntu, or WIndows etc) and then shut down and reboot and bring back up the hibernated system?  If so, then yes.
<kwtm> Oh, wait.  I don't know what happens to the swap space if there's a hibernated system living there ...
<Cyberfusion> i want to suspend ubuntu into swap then reboot into windows
<Cyberfusion> hibernate**
<kwtm> Maybe it won't work if you boot up another Linux system because it will use the swap space.  Windows won't use it, so it should be okay --I've done it before.
<Cyberfusion> its windows
<kwtm> Cyberfusion: Go for it, try it out.
<kwtm> bjv: If you want to VNC into a system where you have not yet logged in (graphically), you can use the -auth option in x11vnc.  I have a post on LinuxQuestions about that, if you want.
<doofy> I can't seem to see my samba share. I just set up an ubuntu server with samba, and have it configured and running. I go to another computer on the network, then go to places, windows network, but the box doesnt show up. Any ideas?
<VAPA> tnx for the help..gonna dl and instal ubuntu 10.10..finaly moving from win to linux enviroment..regards peeps
<doofy> scratch that, I figured it out. I hadn't bound the samba server to an interface
<boldfilter> how do i remove kde
<barf> I am in a text based ubuntu, what is the smallest component I can install to have a functionable startx or similar?
<nerdlinger> Hey I am having a couple of problems with netbook remix 10.10, I can't seem to add anything to the favorite bar and I can't right click on the desktop, is there a way to renable this?
<gsp2009> boldfilter: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Eryn_1983_FL> allright i am confused..
<Eryn_1983_FL> how do i get the network manager to come up
<Eryn_1983_FL> i fluxbox
<kwtm> barf: Do you mean you want the minimal amount of packages installed to get a running GNOME desktop?  If you install Xfce, it would take up less memory but may not be smaller number of packages. (There's a xubuntu-desktop package or something like that that you can install from command-line.)
<andornaut> I have an encrypted ~/ in ubuntu 10.04. I changed my pw with passwd, now when i reboot, my homedir isnt mounted, and i have to run ecryptfs-mount-private. How can I change (or add/delete) my encryption key so it matches my new login pw ?
<gmg> Does anybody knows anything about using Remastersys? I mean using it...
<barf> kwtm: couldnt find package xfce
<Logan_WP> !xfce | barf
<ubottu> barf: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<dtrf4837> for some reason i cant download ubuntu server iso properly. i did cd-rom integrity check and it says 'Integrity test failed
<dtrf4837> The ./pool/main/miscfiles/miscfiles_1.4.2.dfsg.1-9_all.def file failed the MD5 checksum verification. Your CD-ROM or this file may be corrupted.'
<dtrf4837> should i go ahead and install the disc anyway?
<sacarlson> gmg: I had plans of trying remastersys,  did your attempt fail?
<induz> how can i install KDEnlive as I get error
<induz> i tried via synaptec
<kwtm> dtrf4837: I'd see if you can replace the corrupted file with the correct one, then see if it passes checksum.
<induz> synaptec shows as installed but i dont see it
 * barf 267MB! ...
<barf> Too much space, I only have 101MB avaiable
<gmg> If have a new installation on 2 diffrent machines and both attemps failed...It runs but in the end (NO ISO FILE)
<kwtm> dtrf4837: Failing that, you might want to randomly check MD5 of other files to lookj for other corrupt files.
<boldfilter> how do install nvidia driver in 11.04
<kwtm> barf: In that case, yuou may want to see what package xubuntu-desktop depends on, then selectively install.
<kwtm> barf: For example, you mnight not need Firefox, which is part of the desktop.
<Nevyn1> Okay, hello, I am an Ubuntu user, and I use the netbook remix. anybody able to help me out tpo explain why my soundcard does not work anymore?
<barf> kwtm: I was hoping to have nautilus and FireFox
<kwtm> barf: Basically, the xubuntu-desktop is almost the whole package of Xubuntu (except for what you've already installed, like Linux kernel, bash, etc.)
<dtrf4837> kwtm cant i install the cd then try to fix the corrupted file later?
<meshek> hello
<meshek> i need help with the boot parameters
<kwtm> barf: You might want to see what else there is that you can cut out.  E.g might not need email client?  Also, xubuntu doesn't even have nautilus ; it uses thunar, I think, which is smaller.
<meshek> for the Live Cd 10.10
<Nevyn1> I need help with alsa and my soundcard
<dtrf4837> kwtm maybe its not an important file?
<kwtm> barf: But, yeah, 101MB is not much room for a GUI.  I used to work with text only Linux, and it would take up about 40MB, so 101MB isn't much room.
<barf> Sometimes I miss debian 2.0
<kwtm> dtrf4837: I guess so.  There are 2 reasons to check integrity: errors, and malware.  You probably won't get that much of an error from your file, but make sure it's not malware.
<kwtm> barf: What, debian 2.0 has a graphical environment under 101MB?
<gmg> which is a better distro to wotk on...I getting fedup with Ubuntu...it fails many install attemps
<meshek> at the installation screen i get stuck after pressing enter on install ubuntu
<barf> I used to run it on 40MB if I recall correctly? Or was that 40 MB of RAM? Pentium 1 60MHz it was for sure
<mickster04> barf: i missed the rest of the convo but why so little? why not use a smaller distro?
<bullgard> sacarlson: Last night you advised me a workaround for Nautilus that did not mount my external USB hdd partitions. I found an easier solution: I rebooted my Maverick laptop computer. Now both partitions are mounted automatically again when I plug in the USB hard disk. I felt reminded on Windows.
<kwtm> barf: I've found that I can't squeeze a modern KDE into less than 4GB now.  So I'm guessing for a good GUI you'd need at least 500MB.
<induz> how can i install Kdenlive/
<kwtm> barf: You used to run Nautilus and Firefox in 40MB?  Maybe Mosaic or Cello, but not even Netscape could fit into that small a space.
<induz> http://www.kdenlive.org/user-manual/downloading-and-installing-kdenlive/installing-source/installing-kdenlive
<dtrf4837> kwtm thanks i didnt know i could get malware from installing ubuntu
<kwtm> barf: Have you considered using text-only?  Can come in very handy.
<meshek> anyone here can help with boot parameters??
<induz> i tried but no success
<barf> mickster04: I am trying to debootstrap ubuntu onto an embedded PC in the Samsung Syncmaster 400PXn
<barf> It has 1 GB of total space
<mickster04> barf why not use something designed for smaller spaces, like puppy linux
<barf> Can I debootstrap a smaller distro perhaps?
<kwtm> dtrf4837: It depends where you got the files from --why is it failing checksum?  Possible that someone hacked the mnirror.  (Of course, it's unlikely, but the point of the checksum is that when it fails, you automatically check for all possible problems including security breach.,)
<barf> I would prefer something that is apt based
<mickster04> barf: ah i see i'm sure there must be one somewhere:p
<nerdlinger> Hey I am having a couple of problems with netbook remix 10.10, I can't seem to add anything to the favorite bar and I can't right click on the desktop, is there a way to renable this? (repeated cause I believe my question got lost)
<bullgard> meshek: Please put a more specific question here in this channel.
<foxjazz> trying to install teamspeak3 and it's a .run file. anyone know how to do this?
<Bholzi> Where is the chatzilla file location on the FS?
<kwtm> barf: Do I understand correctly you are trying to put Linux into a ... what is a Syncmaster, a monitor?  I'd really go for text-only Linux.  Have you tried it?  Elinks, vim, screen ... the text only interface is underrated.
<Aleut> Okay, I have the following problem.  I suddenly have no sound. So, I went and installed the alsa stuff, like the self help page said. only to discover that apparently, there are no alsa modules recognised. I use the netbook remix on the newest version, and am a relative noob in Linux. So, is it fixable?
<barf> kwtm: That is my regular work environment
<chills518> anyone know what would cause the synaptic manager to not open the first one or two times I click it?  It opens a task saying "Starting Administrative Application" and then closes..  I have to click it 2-3 times before it asks for password and then opens..
<Logan_WP> induz: ask in #kdenlive
<kwtm> barf: I think my 40MB hard disk went with a 80486 15MHz, so I'm pretty sure the Pentium 60MHz had more than 40MB hard drive ...  40MB ram sounds more like it.
<sacarlson> bullgard: cool, I have to do the same with my usb wifi adapters,  sometimes they just stop but unplug and replug normaly fixes them
<barf> I would like to install X for my son to use this screen to watch youtube and do some minor email stuff
<gmg> which is a more stable and compatible Distro version?
<meshek> ok if the installation fails, i assume that the software is not connecting with the hardware...
<meshek> so i read the troubleshoot on ubuntu.com
<meshek> and said it has to do with the boot parameters
<sacarlson> gmg: are you trying your remastersys with propraitary video or other drivers?
<meshek> i'm new to linux
<barf> Maybe just run some partitions on USB?
<kwtm> barf: Hmm... it's going to be a tight squeeze, but you might want to look into fluxbox or something that is smaller but which needs manual installation.  And I wouldn't put in Firefox just for Youtube, unless you want your son surfing the web.
<barf> like the man pages does not need to be on the SSD
<kwtm> barf: If it's okay for you to download the youtube videos and then play the Flash, then just youtube-dl.py, elinks (or links2) and mplayer (which I think doesn't even need X)
<barf> kwtm: He would have to do that too, to do research for homework
<bullgard> foxjazz: Teamspeak is a proprietary software. Please use open source software instead so that people can better help you in this channel.
<gmg> I got a version of laptops which I want to ship with an OS...but if it keeps on going on like this I might as well keep Windows on them
<barf> Well at least I got the metrics of the console right now
<kwtm> barf: Well, okay, in that case I guess you'll have to check out smaller win managers.  Yes, definitely a USB drive (you might as well get a 1GB drive if not a 16GB drive) would help, although disk access would be slow.
<nerdlinger> -_-
<foxjazz> bullgard, are you an idiot? I need to use teamspeak, or do you know of open source software that connects to a teamspeak server?
<kwtm> Is a Syncmaster a monitor, barf?
<dtrf4837> kwtm what about 'Rescue a broken system' on the cd? would that help?
<Aleut> Anyone able to help me how to load modules into ALSA?
<sacarlson> gmg: I'm reading this that tells me the custom stuf that needs to be setup before the remastersys is ran http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/ubuntu.html
<meshek> the question then should be that when i get at the installation screen and press F6(other options) what option(s) should i mark with an X in order to continue on with the installation of ubuntu 10.10?
<bullgard> sacarlson: Hehe. --  Thank you for your help anyway.
<kwtm> dtrf4837: How did you get the file/cd?  Did you download it off a torrent?  Can you put it back up on the torrent so it will autocorrect any defects?
<dtrf4837> kwtm i got it from the official ubuntu site
<gmg> I'll take a look right a way...
 * barf kwtm: Yes, it’s a 40" monitor with a built in PC, I bought it from an auction from bankrupt companies
<kwtm> foxjazz: I'm afraid that from time to time on this channel people will ask "How do you use Software X?" and the reply will be "Why are you using Software X?  You should use Software Y instead."  It's a pet peeve of mine.
<kwtm> dtrf4837: That tells me WHERE you got the CD, but HOW did you get it --direct download?  INstalled by Wubi?  BitTorrent?
<foxjazz> never mind. I found instructions on google on how to install teamspeak 3
<meshek> i'm running a VIA apollo chipset
<dtrf4837> kwtm i think it was direct download
<sacarlson> kwtm: well some people think there is only one way to do things when really there is 100 ways
<kwtm> barf: I'd go with the USB drive thing, if you can get it to boot off USB drive.
<i_didnt_know_she> trying to download web directory using wget, but the files I need (which I know are there) don't appear in the download. help
 * barf kwtm: That’s why I use bootstrap
<nerdlinger> anyone able to help on my problems?
<barf> only way I was able to make it run
<dtrf4837> kwtm i tried  downloading twice and twice i got the error notice
<kwtm> barf: Good move!  Anyway, that's my recommendation.  40" monitor?  Nice.
<bullgard> !ask | nerdlinger
<ubottu> nerdlinger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rpreston> Im new to ubuntu does anyone know how to login as root there is a file that requires me to login that way
<rpreston> Im trying to change the work group in samba
<nerdlinger> bullgard i have asked twice
<kwtm> dtrf4837: Interesting.  That's one of the ways you can get malware.  Hmm... what MD5 hash do you get (not the correct one but yours)?  Google for it and see if others have the same problem.
<barf> kwtm: Siemens Futro S400 w/AMD Athlon64 X2 3400+(1.8GHz,
<bullgard> nerdlinger: I did not scroll back.
<meshek> anyone here can help with the boot parameters options on ubuntu 10.10 to continue the installation??
<barf> It’s the kind of monitors in airports and train stations showing time tables
<rpreston> Im new to ubuntu does anyone know how to login as root there is a file that requires me to login that way
<researcher1> when I try to install application using Command Line I get the erro "No network" but I can browse by Firefox all site n can install appz using Synaptic. My proxy is configured peoperly
<nerdlinger> I am having a couple of problems with netbook remix 10.10, I can't seem to add anything to the favorite bar and I can't right click on the desktop, is there a way to renable this? (repeated cause I believe my question got lost)
<barf> It had WinXP Embedded on there ... not quiet the choice of my genereation
<nerdlinger> I dont see the + sign that the ubuntu troubleshooting site says should popup
<gmg> This doesn't help...These laptops are using small basic intel drivers and still Remastersys doesn't want to work. Is their anything else I can use to make a Distro?
<bullgard> meshek: What is your specific problem with bbotparameters?
<meshek> after i press enter on the "Install Ubuntu" nothing happens....
<dtrf4837> kwtm ok i'm googling ./pool/main/miscfiles/miscfiles_1.4.2.dfsg.1-9_all.def
<kwtm> sacarlson: I like to think that if someone asks for a way to do something, s/he wants to do something, not do something else.  Of course, additional suggestions are welcome, but I think one needs to respect the questioner.
<kwtm> dtrf4837: What do you get when you do "md5sum ./pool/main/miscfiles/miscfiles_1.4.2.dfsg.1-9_all.def" ?
<kwtm> It's going to look something like a random bunch of numbers/lettesr, like 32489324789ac12c2121
<kwtm> dtrf4837: Then google for that bunch of random numbers./letters.
<meshek> and i know nothing about boot parameters
<bullgard> meshek: You did not give enough information so that I could help you. May be you should try using the Alternate Ubuntu CD for installing.
<zoltar99> Hello?
<meshek> i order a copy of ubuntu and just received it in the mail today
<chills518> anyone know what would cause the synaptic manager to not open the first one or two times I click it?
<joe_happy> hey i got a little issue i installed the amsn and then i tried to install a skin the amsn web page told me that i needed to copy the folder i donwloaded into /usr/share/amsn/skin but when i try to do that it tells me that i dont have the permision to copy that folder into that file
<sacarlson> kwtm: I have seen people spend 3 days trying to compile an application when someone finaly steps up and tells them you know you can install that with apt-get install yourapp,  20 secounds later wow there done
<dtrf4837> kwtm ok i googled md5sum ./pool/main/miscfiles/miscfiles v1.4.2.dfsg.1-9_all.def and i got 'Did you mean: md5sum ./pool/main/miscfiles/miscfiles v1.4.2.dfsg.1-9_all.def'...and there's only a few hits unlike before
<zoltar99> How do I stop the movie player from opening when I use the places menubar?
<gmg> is their a program I can use to collect missing software packages to install a program?
<researcher1> what to do when we get the message  "No internet connection" while attempting to install some software online from Command Line Interface?
<KM0201> researcher1: connect to the internet?
<xangua> zoltar99: create a folder>right clic>open with other>open folder
<kisuke> whats ubuntu's default network manager?
<bullgard> meshek: Sometimes you will have to first press the space bar and select some obvious button before you press Enter.
<kwtm> dtrf4837: I'm sorry that I wasn't clear.  I was suggesting that you: 1) open a terminal window, and 2) type "md5sum ./pool/main/miscfiles/miscfiles v1.4.2.dfsg.1-9_all.def" and press Enter.  THere should be a string of letters that appear as your answer (after a while).  Tell us what that string of numbers is.
<meshek> bullgard: after i press enter on the "Install Ubuntu" nothing happens...so i went to the FAQS at www.ubuntu.com and there was an article suggesting i should delete the quiet splash line and change the boot parameters as well
<researcher1> KM0201: Im already connected to internet.I can browse using firefox.
<xangua> kisuke: network manager :P
<dtrf4837> sacarlson but this might be malware and if it is i dont know if i can fix it just by installing the proper file
<KM0201> researcher1: then it sounds like the server might be down or something... what are you tryin to install?
<meshek> such as the acpi=off
<kwtm> sacarlson: Sure.  In that case, if someone asks how to compile application X, you say: 1. "This is a summary of how you do it.  Do you want more detail?"  2. "What is your end goal, so that we can help you better?  There may be another way."
<bullgard> researcher1: type 'route' in your terminal to see if your router works correctly.
<researcher1> KM0201: trying to install HP printer software
<kwtm> sacarlson: You wouldn't say "You should not be compiling application X.  You should be using application Y."  (at least I hope you wouldn't)
<joe_happy> hey i got a little issue i installed the amsn and then i tried to install a skin the amsn web page told me that i needed to copy the folder i donwloaded into /usr/share/amsn/skin but when i try to do that it tells me that i dont have the permision to copy that folder into that file can anyone help me with hat?
<joe_happy> that
<dtrf4837> kwtm the computer i'm trying to install ubuntu has windows xp running at the moment. can i still do what you said?
<kwtm> sacarlson: I'm imagining you buying an air ticket to Chicago, and the travel agent saying, "Why do you want to go to Chicago?  You should go to London instead."
<kisuke> xangua: that the package name
<kwtm> dtrf4837: Hmmm... technically yes, but I don't know *how* to do it in Windows.  You'd have to download a MD5 application.  Tell you what, just go ahead and install.  What the hell.
<kwtm> sacarlson: I'm imagining the ticket agent saying, "I've seen people spending 3 days trying to relax in Chicago, when London is a much better place to relax."
<greaterthan9000> Question-- i have a lifecam vx3000. the microphone works just fine under ubuntu, but not under debian. what package or module (was included in ubuntu 9 or 10 i think) is providing this support in ubuntu?
<bullgard> meshek: Yes, I know such an advice. This may be a good advice. But this applies to a later stage of the boot process. You are stuck at the very beginning. --  Have you tried using the space bar after I advised you?
<gmg> dtrf4837>>The CD give an option to install Ubuntu allong side Windows
<dtrf4837> kwtm lol ok thanks
<kwtm> Well, gotta go.  Bye all!
<Lazzlo> joe_happy: did you try using sudo to copy?
<dtrf4837> by kwtm
<kwtm> dtrf4837: Good luck in your endeavours!
<dtrf4837> thanks
<meshek> bullgard:so you are saying that instead of pressinfg down "enter" to install ubuntu I should press spacebar instead?
<joe_happy> nope i havet tried it, how do i do that?
<nerdlinger> Repeating issue: i am trying to add programs into the favorites bar in UNRE 10.10, the Ubuntu trouble shooting site doesn't help cause I can't see the (+) that its saying should popup when holding over the icon, also how can I change the screen saver on UNRE or enable the right mouse button on the desktop
<Lazzlo> do you know if you're user has admin priviliges?
<bullgard> meshek: Yes, --  This will open up a menu. Choose "English" and only then press Enter.
<Ray2> How to save file from ubuntu 10.04 to /dev/fd0 which is the floppy drive
<Lazzlo> joe_happy: whatever command you're using to copy just put "sudo" in front of it in the terminal window.  Then enter your password.
<meshek> ok. i will try and do that
<Lazzlo> you'll need to have admin prviliges though..
<meshek> bullgard:thanks
<joe_happy> ok thats the deal im not using any comand just moving the file from one file to another one hehe...
<Lazzlo> you're better off using the terminal for this..
<sacarlson> gmg: I'm not sure this will help but I use this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366  to create a list of application I always install and then when I install a fresh install
<joe_happy> ok yeah i like to use the terminal can you tell me the comand?
<Lazzlo> use cp to copy
<Lazzlo> I guess you're new to linux?
<joe_happy> yeah im pretty new still getting the hang of it
<Lazzlo> ok...at least you're trying.
<joe_happy> thanks i guess XD
<joe_happy> ok so cp to copy
<joe_happy> so il guess it would be somthing like sudo cp *name of the file* and then?
<Lazzlo> seriously..people jump to windows too easy.
<Lazzlo> yeah
<Lazzlo> so what was the file you wanted to copy
<joe_happy> you are gonna hate me for it XD
<joe_happy> its a skin that makes the amsn look just like the msn
<Lazzlo> ugh..
<DaGeek247> we arent here to judge
<Lazzlo> :)
<Lazzlo> ok..
<Lazzlo> where's the file?
<Lazzlo>  and where are you trying to copy it to?
<joe_happy> its in donwloads... well descargas my computer is in spanish
<Lazzlo> ok..
<joe_happy> but its not that big deal
<tomreyn> with this backtrace, what do I file a bug against? http://paste.ubuntu.com/567540/
<Ray2>  DaGeek247 :How to save file from ubuntu 10.04 to /dev/fd0 which is the floppy drive
<nerdlinger> Repeating issue once more: i am trying to add programs into the favorites bar in UNRE 10.10, the Ubuntu trouble shooting site doesn't help cause I can't see the (+) that its saying should popup when holding over the icon, also how can I change the screen saver on UNRE or enable the right mouse button on the desktop
<tomreyn> more precisely, which package do i file a bug against
<DaGeek247> ray2 in gui or termnal?
<Lazzlo> so you want to do: sudo cp -p ~/descargas/<filename> /usr/share/amsn/
<Ray2> DaGeek247, in gui
<DaGeek247> Ray2 open up the folder the file is in and also open up Computer from Plaes>Compuer on the desktop
<DaGeek247> *Places>Computer
<Ray2> DaGeek247, Okay will try that thanks for the info
<DaGeek247> Ray2 that alone doesnt copy it
<dtrf4837> if i want to install ubuntu server as the only system on the computer which partitioning method do i choose?
<Anonomouse> test
<Ray2> DaGeek247, okay what next
<DaGeek247> you also need to open up the floppy drive in the Computer folder then copy and paste the file to the floppy drive
<amit> how to generate a new encrypted password through terminal using command like the password in  /etc/shadow
<offipso> Is it possible to output a true HD audio bitstream from an Ubuntu HTPC? I want to stream DTS-HD or TrueHD over HDMI to an AV receiver.
<DaGeek247> dtrf you choose the destructive one that installs using the entire drive
<sacarlson> dtrf4837: I just setup 2 partitions, one for root one for swap with swap as bit as ram.  not sure that's what your looking for
<amit> ???
<sacarlson> as big as ram
<nerdlinger> Herp a derp
<doodoo> I want to upgrade ati driver...is there a ppa?
<keastes> ok, any one know about "deauthenticating from <MAC address of router> by local choise (reason=3)"?
<nerdlinger> I will setting with a simple instructions on getting something permanently into the favorites bar :D if someone can help me on that
<sacarlson> keastes: somebody knock you off?
<keastes> sacarlson: nope cant connect
<dtrf4837> sacarlson if i choose one partitioning method and change my mind later can i change the partitioning then?
<keastes> i get the samne message on dmesg weather i use network-manager or wicd
<milk> hola. is there any way to get a titlebar widget that restarts an app, something that could sit between close and maximise/restore/whatever?
<sacarlson> dtrf4837: yes you can use gparted to resize partitions I guess and create new ones
<amit> how to generate my own encrypted password through terminal via any commands like the password in /etc/shadow ?????????
<sacarlson> dtrf4837: it can be a bit risky so if you have plans to change best to think about it now
<DaGeek247> !patience > amit
<ubottu> amit, please see my private message
<keastes> amit: you want to change your password? or make a nencryped pw?
<amit> keastes:new
<sacarlson> amit: they are md5sum I think
<dtrf4837> sacarlson i just dont know which is better for me at this point, never had a server before
<keastes> sacarlson: they are afaik, md5sum from term right?
<keastes> amit: to change your password from the terminal just run passwd
<DaGeek247> drtf how much ram does it have
<nerdlinger> How can I add items to the favorite bar in UNRE 10.10
<keastes> sacarlson: suggestions>
<amit> keaste: no body i want to generate a new encrypted password from my own
<keastes> amit one sec
<amit> MD5 string starts with $1$
<dtrf4837> DaGeek247 i think i had 2 gig ram
<sacarlson> amit: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/what-is-used-to-create-the-shadow-password-hash-602739/
<dtrf4837> DaGeek247 ok i just checked to make sure yeah its 2 gig ram
<DaGeek247> go with 2gig file swap and he rest ext4
<nerdlinger> so how can I turn my linux box into skynet
<nerdlinger> Ya'know since my other question is unanswerable apparently
<amit> sacarlson:thanx buddy that is worthwhile
<sacarlson> keastes: well is this wifi?  maybe you have someone with the same mac address as you?  try change you mac
<keastes> sacarlson: no i dont, this stick has worked on sever computers, and its just now doing this after i upgraded to 10.10
<sacarlson> keastes: stick?  wifi?
<dtrf4837> DaGeek247 should i click on 'Guided - resize SCI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) and use freed space or 'Guided- use entire partition, 'SCI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda)'?
<A[p][s][98]> [S]
<A[p][s][98]> [P]
<A[p][s][98]> [A]
<A[p][s][98]> Entra a: Google.com.do
<A[p][s][98]> Entra a: Google.com.do
<A[p][s][98]> Entra a: Google.com.do
<A[p][s][98]> Entra a: Google.com.do
<A[p][s][98]> Entra a: Google.com.do
<A[p][s][98]> Entra a: Google.com.do
<FloodBot2> A[p][s][98]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keastes> sacarlson: its a USB wifi adapter
<DaGeek247> use entire partition of you dont care about the data on the drive
<StevenSX> What does /usr/bin/X :0 -nr -verbose - auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-idvFPB/database -nolisten tcp vt7 do?
<sacarlson> keastes: and were is this mesage you see displayed?  is your wifi net encrypted wpa?
<keastes> sacarlson: the messae is from dmesg
<amit> sacarlson:thanx it works
<keastes> sacarlson: and yes the network is wpa2
<dtrf4837> DaGeek247 thanks
<sacarlson> keastes: well I think I would try apt-get install wicd
<dtrf4837> i got everything backed up so i'll use entire drive
<keastes> sacarlson: you i get the same thing on wicd and network-manager
<Jon--> I want to make a complete image of one Ubuntu machine and port it to another, excluding grub.cfg would be nice. Anyone care to help me ?
<sacarlson> keastes: does it work unencrypted or is that an option?
<dtrf4837> sacarlson thanks for your help
<keastes> sacarlson: not an option at this point, it may be worth pointing out that this adapter did work on this exact same PC on 10.04 OOB
<dirty-harry> Jon--: you could use clonezilla to clone partion to the another hdd!? why exclude grub?
<apporc> Jon--:You can search it from google. According to my memory , i have found a script doing that in ubuntu forum
<nerdlinger> how can I access the matrix via ubuntu
<Ghastly> take the red pill
<A[p][s][729]> [S]
<A[p][s][729]> [P]
<A[p][s][729]> [A]
<A[p][s][729]> Entra a: Google.com.do
<A[p][s][729]> Entra a: Google.com.do
<FloodBot2> A[p][s][729]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nerdlinger> First question I asked that got answered Ghastly
<Jon--> dirty-harry: Because one has windows 7 dualboot and the other has windows xp. I only want to touch /  not image the entire drive.
<A[p][s][902]> [S]
<A[p][s][902]> [P]
<A[p][s][902]> [A]
<A[p][s][902]> Entra a: Google.com.do
<A[p][s][902]> Entra a: Google.com.do
<FloodBot2> A[p][s][902]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> keastes: well the problem is that wifi is now broken into two parts the encryption in wpasuplicant and the driver dependent on your device so it's hard to isolated if you don't know what software is broken or what config is mest up
<A[p][s][902]> [A
<A[p][s][902]> [A
<nerdlinger> How can I add items to the favorite bar in UNRE 10.10
<FloodBot2> A[p][s][902]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<A[p][s][902]> [A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A
<keastes> sacarlson: this is reminding me of the sanfu i had tring to get a BCM34 working
<DaGeek247> dadgum
<Aikar> how do you make Ubuntu go to Sleep in the same way Windows goes to sleep? When I select Suspend it simply shows the login screen :/
<StevenSX> What does /usr/bin/X :0 -nr -verbose - auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-idvFPB/database -nolisten tcp vt7 do?
<sacarlson> keastes: what I do is login to my access point and turn off encyption if that works then I work on wpasupplicant
<DaGeek247> IdleOne ban the spambot please
<keastes> sacarlson: not an option, there are several prople using the connection right this second, i may be able to try that in a couple of hours.
<sacarlson> keastes: I assume the device is seen with iwconfig?
<Aikar> StevenSX: looks like it starts X with an auth parameter of some gdm system?
<DaGeek247> now its gone
<exodus> hey can someone help me about an error which is unresolved it says
<DaGeek247> now its back
<dirty-harry> Jon--: ok, I see. but isn't it possible to clone only / and install grub with new configuration afterwards? I thought it...
<keastes> yes, wicd seems to choke on obtaining an IP, least thats what the wicd gui tells me
<nerdlinger> Can someone give me a step by step instruction on how to add something to the favorite bar permanently
<sacarlson> keastes: that's typical of an encryption key failure
<pnorman> I just got an Intel network card for my existing ubuntu 10.10 server box, but I'm not sure how to set up the software side. Any suggestions on where to start? It shows up in lspci
<DaGeek247> favorite bar?
<keastes> sacarlson: so... now whtat?
<exodus> 'E:Type '251400' is not known on line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list' what does it mean ?
<nerdlinger> in netbook remix
<bullgard> exodus: Please report the whole error message so that someone can help you intelligently.
<keastes> nerdlinger: click anad drag
<DaGeek247> oh, i dont have netbook
<nerdlinger> I tried that
<nerdlinger> it doesn't work
<exodus> how can i report there is no button to it
<keastes> nerdlinger: or right click "add to favorites"
<sacarlson> keastes: well if you can see your iwconfig attached to your access point then I would focus on wpasupplicant  maybe try wpagui
<DaGeek247> then right click and lock it down
<StevenSX> Is it a security problem?
<nerdlinger> Right clicking for the most part doesn't work
<exodus> bullgard: how can i report it ?
<aps> .
<A[p][s][99]> [S]
<A[p][s][99]> [P]
<A[p][s][99]> [A]
<A[p][s][99]> [A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A
<FloodBot2> A[p][s][99]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keastes> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<DaGeek247> ban the bot!
<IdleOne> calm down
<alesan> hi I see / is mounted as /dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<nerdlinger> and where am I supposed to drag from? I tried the applications thing in the favorite bar, I don't have access to the nautilis for some strange reason, I don't have right mouse clicking, I can't even change the wallpaper normally lol
<DaGeek247> its been doing this for a whilee
<alesan> what is commit=0???
<Aikar> i cant seem to suspend or even hibernate my PC running 10.10, i see "USB failed to freeze" then it resumes back to X
<bullgard> exodus: Basically this means that your list of available repositories to you is at fault. You should fix this list.
<keastes> sacarlson: ok i got it, flipped the WPA supplicant driver from wext to nl80211
<A[p][s][500]> [S]
<A[p][s][500]> [P]
<A[p][s][500]> [A]
<A[p][s][500]> [A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A
<keastes> sacarlson: thanks
<FloodBot2> A[p][s][500]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaGeek247> kill it!
<spa> .
<sacarlson> keastes: cool how did you do that?
<exodus> bullgard: i wanted to edit it  but when i opened the list, its empty there is no such 60 line
<bullgard> exodus: Copy this file to a pastebin.
<A[p][s][500]> [A
<A[p][s][500]> [A
<overclucker> bye, lol
<keastes> sacarlson: in wicd prefrences>advanced settings tab
<DaGeek247> thank you.
<sacarlson> keastes: excelent
<nerdlinger> right clicking works inside apps like Firefox, but it doesn't work in the ubuntu sections
<keastes> sacarlson: now to get my remote working..
<bullgard> exodus: It cannot be that this list is empty. In that case you would not obtain DEB program packages via the Internet.
<exodus> bullgard: yeah you are right but its really empty.
<exodus> I opened it with gedit
<santhosh> i want to forward the incoming requests to port 5005 to example.exampledomain.com port 5005. How can i do this?
<alesan> how can I change the options to mount / ??
<santhosh> i want this to be permanent also.
<alesan> I wish to specify data=writeback
<bullgard> exodus: Well. This is really bad. -- I don't know at once where to get it from.
<exodus> bullgard: me too :)
<overclucker> are you sure you are opening /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<bullgard> exodus: I could give you mine. But this is of no value to you as I am in Germany.
<apsss> ,'
<exodus> yeah i am sure.
<exodus> I used this sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<exodus> and this sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bullgard> !prefix | exodus
<ubottu> exodus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<exodus> unfortunately its empty
<rigved> hello everyone...i am trying the localnet installation using the dhcp-pxe-tftp-http method from here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet. but whenever i boot my laptop from lan, i get a tftp open timeout error. but i don't remember any timeout set for tftpd. can anyone help me with this?
<santhosh> i want to forward the incoming requests to port 5005 to example.exampledomain.com port 5005. How can i do this?
<nerdlinger> when I right click the app I want to add to the favorites bar - it merely blinks a few times and doesn't do anything
<exodus> bullgard overclucker: I guess i am going to reinstall Ubuntu again :P
<santhosh> ubottu: i want to forward the incoming requests to port 5005 to example.exampledomain.com port 5005. How can i do this?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bullgard> exodus: Yes, do it.
<santhosh> bullgard: i want to forward the incoming requests to port 5005 to example.exampledomain.com port 5005. How can i do this?
<rigved> !brain | santhosh
<ubottu> santhosh: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nerdlinger> The favorites bar apparently also works as a task bar so any opened program goes over there, however i can't seem to lock it down as it only has the quit option
<rigved> can anyone help me? ^^
<DaGeek247> nerdlinger you may have found yourself a bug
<exodus> bullgard: that's really odd... now its not full :) how it can be? I run again gedit and now its not empty.
<nerdlinger> ._. but but I want my computer to work not to be buggy
<bullgard> santhosh: I don't know as you did not tell me  what program caused incoming requests.
<DaGeek247> nerdlinger lol. my is uses ubuntu desktop on her netbook fine. try it
<DaGeek247> *sis
<nerdlinger> Thats what I am going to do, I am not liking Netbook Remix
<nerdlinger> lol
<bullgard> exodus: I do not know how that happend. Probably you overlooked an important minor item.
<santhosh> bullgard: lets say i simply say curl localhost:5005 and i want the request to fetch data from port 5005 of exampl.com
<DaGeek247> if bntu fails youall the ay ad all you want is someting stable check out debian
<exodus> bullgard: thanks anyway I guess I have to restart it... Take care.
<santhosh> normallu ill do this with ssh -p 1234 user@exam.com -L 5005:localhost:5005
<nerdlinger> DaGeek I actually don't mind using ubuntu I just thought Ubuntu Netbook would be just as easy to use
<bullgard> santhosh: I am not familiar with curl. I am sorry not being able to help you.
<rigved> this is my question again - hello everyone...i am trying the localnet installation using the dhcp-pxe-tftp-http method from here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet. but whenever i boot my laptop from lan, i get a tftp open timeout error. but i don't remember any timeout set for tftpd. can anyone help me with this?
<DaGeek247> nerdlinger it should
<Aikar> from a geek/technical perspective: is the "prelease/proposed" source safe to install from for ie kernel updates etc? i see a report latest linux kernel fixes suspend/hibernate
<su> Greetings!  I'm wondering if any of you could help me figure out how to add a server path to nautilus save file as dialogue -- Screenshots: http://i56.tinypic.com/2con34l.jpg http://i52.tinypic.com/25s3mtc.jpg
<Aikar> su: Places -> Connect to it, then add as bookmark
<su> It's already there in my bookmarks
<su> but when i save image i can't point to it
<HugoKuo__> bonjour ,,  does anyone knows how to install eucalyptus on Maverick by Natty's repos
<su> doesn't show in the list
<su> i mean i could save it and move it
<su> but would be nice to save it right to the dir
<su> if i view regular folder view
<su> the network folders display
<jiohdi> when I login I have lubuntu and lxde as options, is there a difference between them?
<su> like if i just launch nautilus
<mickster04> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shell> hi everyone i have a problem with Chromium in Ubuntu Lucid...
<mickster04> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shell> everytime I start chromium after i restart my laptop I get the following message in the term
<shell> FATAL:base/shared_memory_posix.cc(158)] This is frequently caused by incorrect permissions on /dev/shm.  Try 'sudo chmod 1777 /dev/shm' to fix.
<shell> i hate having to do this every single time .... what is the problem with this?
<bullgard> su: I believe that you are not using Ubuntu.
<shell> is this caused by the way the Ubuntu devs packaged Chromium? with wrong permissions messing up the startup of Chromium?
<pnorman> Ah - I got the card working, but I want to change which interface is eth0 and which is eth1, how'd I go about doing that?
<su> lolol
<overclucker> shell: what does the entry for /dev/shm look loike in /etc/fstab ?
<bullgard> HugoKuo__: If there is no backport for it, then you cannot install it.
<su> you mean as a server? my partner runs windows so the server is windows, but my OS is ubuntu 10.04 and here's the reg folder view in nautilus http://i53.tinypic.com/2lx9zf8.jpg
<overclucker> sorry, i mean /etc/mtab
<shell> overclucker: for some reason there is no such entry for /dev/shm
<overclucker> I meant to say mtab
<shell> oh
<su> I tried the same thing on another computer as well, so it's not my skin or theme
<shell> none /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<shell> @ overclucker ^
<HugoKuo__> @bullgard thanks
<HugoKuo__> #bullgard thanks
<tomreyn> shell: what does this return? cat /proc/mounts | grep shm
<overclucker> shell: ok, then it's just a chromium error
<shell> none /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime 0 0
<shell> thats unfortunate, I know this issue is very new as it wasn't occuring last week
<su> same thing on diff box running 10.04 http://i51.tinypic.com/2lszcck.jpg
<DaGeek247> the floodbots are flooding!
<overclucker> shell: I remember having this problem before
<su> i don't know where my message went, same thing on diff box with 10.04, just wondering if there's a hack to make the folder view by default in the "save file" nautilus window http://i51.tinypic.com/2lszcck.jpg
<su> ah i see my message now, lolz
<santhosh> how can i permanaently forward a port in one system to a port in another system. Pls help me.
<su> even if i could get an address bar in there... would be helpful in the long run -- have tweaked gconf editor to make addy bar display by default in regular natilus view, but can't make it display in the save file dialogue view
<santhosh> guys pls help me some one. i need this immediately. how can i permanaently forward a port in one system to a port in another system. Pls help me.
<xangua> su create a folder>right clic>open with other>open folder
<yourwhiteshadow> santhosh, you got a router?
<santhosh> yourwhiteshadow: no im talking abt the server
<hippietoad> has anyone gotten Cricket EC1705 mobile broadband to work?
<yourwhiteshadow> santhosh: well next time you should specify that lol
<santhosh> yourwhiteshadow: oops sorry . basically wat i need is wen ever i say curl localhost:5005 i want to direct the request to port 5005 of exampl.com
<santhosh> and fetch the data from there
<nate_> hey, does anybody know where the download version of py2exe is for ubuntu?
<pnorman> Okay - I think I've got the drivers installed for my network card, I now have eth0 and eth1 showing up in ifconfig -a, however, it doesn't seem to be getting an IP
<santhosh> that is  wen v generally do ssh -p 1234 user@example.com -L 5005:localhost:5005 . we will go inside the example.com and also use the localhost:5005 from our local system from where we ssh, but this tends to be lost once we close the ocnnection but i want to do this permanently
<Ganymede> Hello, I have Maverick with fglrx from the repository. I have a laptop with a Radeon HD3200-ish (I'm guessing it does not have EyeInfinity). I have a projector hooked up via VGA (working perfectly, can be enabled through both xrandr and the GUI displays utility). I just got a new monitor and would like to use it via HDMI but the GUI utility does not detect it. I've heard aticonfig --initial can fix it but aticonfig help suggests that I have to d
<Ganymede> ecide then my resolutions and screen layout...but doesn't both AMDCCCLE and xrandr allow me to change that after aticonfig? It suggests only two devices can be used at a time...does that mean I have to re-run aticonfig every time I want to switch between VGA projector and HDMI monitor? And AMDCCCLE appears to not work at the moment.
<FloodBot1> Ganymede: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yourwhiteshadow> santhosh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<su> xangua i don't know what you mean.  I've just been told  by another that what I wish to do is actually a current "feature request" for development
<su> i tried to create folder, open with nautilus or open with firefox, but it does not make server display in the side panel of the save file dialogue
<su> anyways thanks!
<tomreyn> yourwhiteshadow: i don't think this answers santhosh's question on how to have it persist across reboots, does it.
<yourwhiteshadow> tomreyn: no it doesn't, but with a little cleverness he can write a script and just run the script, which will persist across reboots
<Rav3n> hi
<Rav3n> everyone
<DaGeek247> shhh!
<AbhijiT> hi
<DaGeek247> we are sleeping
<DaGeek247> darn wrong channl again!
<Rav3n> wtf?
<DaGeek247> -offtopic is sleeping
<tomreyn> pnorman: were you asking a question there or just reporting on your progress?
<Rav3n> have anybody used loop-AES drivers on Ubuntu?
<pnorman> tomreyn: I think I was trying to ask a question, and failed at doing so
<Rav3n> anyone?
<yourwhiteshadow> santhosh: any luck?
<santhosh> yourwhiteshadow: reading it now
<madmn> what package do i need to install in ubuntu so i can ftp into my box ?
<tomreyn> pnorman: feel free to retry ;-)
<santhosh> yourwhiteshadow: will let u know wen i hit somethin
<yourwhiteshadow> santhosh: do you know how to write a script? you can just write a script to do it
<tomreyn> madmn: you mean, from a remote location, into your buntu system?
<Ganymede> madmn, Here's a kind of old page giving some options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<eruditehermit> hi, how do I use the software center history to remove packages installed on a certian day?
<eruditehermit> or how do I get it into an easy to use format with spaces so that I can use it with apt-get to remove them
<Ganymede> madmn, Actually, sorry, I just read the page I linked you to and it's terribly written.
<santhosh> yourwhiteshadow: no im new to ubuntu servers
<yourwhiteshadow> santhosh: ok, lemme try to help you out
<santhosh> yourwhiteshadow: wow so kind of you. Thank you so much
<madmn_> what package do i need to install so that i can ftp into my ubuntu box ?
<yourwhiteshadow> santhosh: can you pm me?
<santhosh> sure
<Ganymede> madmn, Here's one for Maverick with vsftpd: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=2127 but I strongly urge you to look into SFTP instead.
<jeffwheeler> A while back I tried buying an album from the Ubuntu One music store and got an international surcharge fee at my bank (I'm in the US). Does this still happen?
<madmn_> there is no package called that
<pnorman> I've got a ubunutu 10.10 server where I just installed an intel network card. I've installed the drivers from intel (essentially following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601222) and now have eth0 and eth1 showing up in `ifconfig -a` but neither have IPs. Where should I go from there?
<tomreyn> madmn_: i, too, think you really want to install openssh-server and use sftp
<madmn_> i am using filezilla right now
 * pnorman agrees with sftp and openssh
<Chuck> quit
<Ghastly> while I know this is likely the wrong place to ask this, (have asked in the correct places as well)
<madmn_> do you know where to get open-ssh server
<jeffwheeler> Hmm, it looks like this is my issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528557 - I'll see if there's a way to pick the store.
<blackxored> hello guys
<tomreyn> madmn_: it's "openssh-server", a package available in the ubuntu repositories.
<blackxored> I have  the odd question of the day for you guys, I was wondering how to speed up a very slow link to a VPN server in term of web browsing, things such as disabling encryption are out of question, but what about other ways, such as setting up a cache proxy or something??? Any clues on it?
<Ganymede> I don't see what's so odd about that..but bye.
<madmn_> does ubuntu come with any programming software
<erpo> madmn: a ton. What language?
<madmn_> to program c sharp
<blackxored> Ganymede, hehhe ok
<erpo> madmn: For .Net?
<blackxored> madmn_: you can try monodevelop
<madmn_> yeah right now i am learning console applications
<blackxored> or you can go to vala
<blackxored> does anybody here, not sleep, can answer my question? :P
<Ghastly> trying to figure out how to set the correct environmental variables in crystalspace (have read the docs, asked around)... its... very... strange... I know HOW to set it, just well... not where (docs haven't helped / Google refers to the docs, logic disagrees)
<Ghastly> any help would be greatly appreciated
<herman_> #xbins
<tomreyn> madmn_: if your goal is to access your desktop computer from the internet and you have a standard residential internet access there, then you also need to set up port forwarding in your router (the devices which usually also gets you access to the internet, you usually access it by web address, somthing like http://192.168.1.0 ) and, if the external IP address you get assignd by your internet provider changes regularly, you also need some 'dyndns'
<tomreyn> service.
<AbhijiT> madmn, every linux has gcc inbuilt
<blackxored> madmn_: If C# is your thing, then go to monodevelop, you won't get CLR 4 but it's a good project
<madmn_> okay and i should look into sftp for ftp software then not filezilla /
<tomreyn> madmn_: i think filezilla does support sftp
<Ghastly> it does
<tomreyn> madmn: i think filezilla does support sftp
<madmn> okay cool
<blackxored> tomreyn: in deed it does
<tzDev> it does, I use it all the time
<madmn> one more question ubuntu is not seeing my usb drive
<blackxored> so there's no clue about the connection speedup i was talking about right?
<madmn> how do i get it to reconize it
<VooDooNOFX> I'm having some troubles installing ununtu-10.10-netbook-i386 into my Toshiba Portege 3505 tablet. It shows the initial text based screen, then dumps to busybox within about a minute.
<BlueEagle> madmn: In most cases the USB drives are detected automatically.
<VooDooNOFX> I see some forums recommending that I put all_generic_ide floppy=off irqpoll, but not sure where to type them in
<blackxored> VooDooNOFX: usually, corrupted ISO
<tomreyn> blackxored: what does your route to the VPN server look like (best test this with the VPN off/disabled)? is it a lot of hops, do you have packet loss?
<blackxored> VooDooNOFX: at your bootloader screen?
<BlueEagle> madmn: Try running dmesg after connecting the USB drive.
<sre-su> How to install xfce in Ubuntu?
<blackxored> tomreyn: I'm basically routing all my traffic through the VPN
<VooDooNOFX> it's installing from a pcmcia dvd-rom, it's the 3rd iso i've burned, and i've now tried desktop, netbook and alternate versions. I can try booting from a windows cd to test the drive, but this laptop doesn't support usb booting :(
<blackxored> tomreyn: I do have a lot of hops which come by my ISP, sadly couldn't get rid of them ;)
<blackxored> VooDooNOFX: the third you tried, ok, have you bothered to md5sum at least one? ;)
<VooDooNOFX> blackxored: it dumps me directly to a (initramfs) screen. Not sure, but that doesn't appear to be the bootloader
<tomreyn> blackxored: so maybe your issue is your network route to the VPN server then?
<_jesse_> sre-su: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<blackxored> VooDooNOFX: weird, that's not finding kernel
<BlueEagle> madmn: You're looking for something similar to " usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4"
<blackxored> tomreyn: ok it's not really an issue, I wanted to take some measures when I'm off-work to make this thing faster
<dw1> hello - looking for some Windows 7 Ubuntu 10.4 dual boot install advice. Anyone here can help?
<blackxored> I wanted to know if caching proxies will do it, if dialup acceleration services are worth, that kind of stuff
<BlueEagle> blackxored: It works.
<madmn> it saw it before
<BlueEagle> blackxored: Sorry. Wrong nick.
<sre-su> _jesse_: Will it affect if the system is Kubuntu?
<tomreyn> blackxored: if your route to the VPN server is bad then, of course, all routes you establish through it will be, too.
<BlueEagle> dw1: It works.
<madmn> but since i reinstalled it is not seeing it
<dw1> Windows 7 is already installed. I want to "install them side by side" without changing the size of any existing partitions, so I am torn between "install them side by side......" and "use the largest continuous free space"
<dw1>  I want to do exactly both of these things, but I am asked to choose between them (or go manual).
<dw1>  Which is preferred?
<sre-su> _jesse_: or its desktop environment?
<BlueEagle> madmn: Does dmesg show anything when plugging it in?
<_jesse_> dw1: just as your question
<_jesse_> *ask
<blackxored> tomreyn: what was this name of a software I can use to test network quality between my two links, my machine and the VPN server per se
<pnorman> I think I've got my problem fixed - i changed eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces to eth1
<_jesse_> sre-su: no
<madmn> where do i run that ?
<_jesse_> sre-su: it will install another enviornment; you can switch at log in
<madmn> in a terminal window/
<BlueEagle> madmn: The terminal would be a good place to start.
<dw1> There are 3 primary partitions already. So I need Ubuntu to do all it needs inside one extended partition
<blackxored> madmn: like on the shell ;)
<blackxored> BlueEagle: +1
<tomreyn> blackxored: there's several, traceroute and ping would be the most common, i personally like mtr
<kingofthething> I downloaded a hidpoint1-0.bin file for my MX revolution mouse and I dont know how to install it or run it through the terminal
<blackxored> tomreyn: great I'm using mtr
<dw1> _jesse_: Well I am using the 64 bit install CD
<blackxored> what do you want me to test here is packet loss
<blackxored> ?
<madmn> that came up with a ton of stuff
<sre-su> Alright thanks
<dw1> _jesse_: And I have got to t a place where I am unsure which radio button to select for the best
<BlueEagle> madmn: That is why I asked you to run i right after plugging in the USB drive. That way you'd look at the last few lines.
<kingofthething> can anyone help...I downloaded a hidpoint1-0.bin file for my MX revolution mouse and I dont know how to install it or run it through the terminal
<blackxored> i'm also getting a weird openvpn message log saying no buffer space available
<tomreyn> pnorman: make sure the interfaces are configured properly and that they are up. depending on your configuration you may need to manually run a DHCP client then
<_jesse_> dw1: is the partition you want to install to already created? I always just choose the manual option
<madmn> [ 1380.444279] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk
<blackxored> i took the recommendation from the list and tweaked memory_bytes but still getting those
<_jesse_> so I'm not sure what the others do
<madmn> looks like it sees it
<BlueEagle> madmn: You are looking for something similar to this: http://pastebin.com/TEFAmfqN
<BlueEagle> madmn: Can you now `mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt`
<abhilashm86> I have ubuntu 10.04 installed on virtualbox, i use mobile broadband in windows7 and ubuntu is not taking the connection...what should i use in network settings of virtualbox?
<blackxored> when I don't have this message, I get like 20% of packet loss, not sure on how to evaluate this
<dw1> _jesse_: No. I just want Ubuntu to use up all the exsiting free space without touching any of the three existing partitions (which are all primary partitions)
<blackxored> tomreyn: what do you think?
<tomreyn> blackxored: 20% packet loss is a whole lot.
<tomreyn> blackxored: that's a really bad link
<blackxored> so what / if any can do about it
<_jesse_> dw1: largest contiguous free space sounds good then
<AbhijiT> abhilashm86, try in #vbox
<madmn> does not exist it said
<abhilashm86> AbhijiT: yes i'll post it there......
<dw1> _jesse_: OK. Will that still understand that I want to install the two OSs side by side?
<BlueEagle> madmn: ls /dev/sdf*
<tomreyn> blackxored: where does the loss take place according to mtr?
<blackxored> abhilashm86: you should move, but for that matters you'll only need NAT, let the windows take care of networking for you
<BlueEagle> madmn: Does it show anything with numbers after sdf?
<dw1> _jesse_: The format of a choice between radio buttons does not make this altogether clear
<blackxored> tomreyn: umm you'll blame me, but's basically everywhere
<blackxored> it's down now to 14%
<madmn> says /dev/sdf
<_jesse_> dw1: it'll install to the largest free space, yes; shouldn't overwrite any partitions (I assume you backed up just in case, right?)
<dw1> _jesse_: there is a dount in my mind as to whether only the "Install them side-by-side radio button will allow the dual boot to work?
<BlueEagle> madmn: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdf
<tomreyn> blackxored: run mtr like this: disable the VPN, then mtr -i 5 VPN-HOST
<BlueEagle> madmn: Does it have an empty partition table?
<_jesse_> dw1: grub will see them both
<_jesse_> dw1: *both installs that is
<blackxored> you want it with the vpn disabled?
<dw1> _jess_: Yes. I backed up all the v important stuff
<abhilashm86> blackxored: Yes i'll try that. Thanks!
<blackxored> abhilashm86: np
<tomreyn> blackxored: keep it running for 5 minutes or so and put it on a pastebin
<blackxored> tomreyn: all right
<blackxored> I might loose this connecction, please keep on
<tomreyn> blackxored: yes, with VPN disabled, since you want to know whether the underlying network route causes your trouble or the VPN server itself.
<_jesse_> dw1: I have never seen that option though, maybe they added it to make it clearer for newcomers
<madmn> http://pastebin.com/Pk25YB46
<dw1> _jesse_: OK. So I guess it is just a slight imperfection in the interface documentation of that screen in the install procedure:
<dw1> _jesse_: well there are  4 radio buttons I have to select between
<BlueEagle> madmn: Did you have data on this drive before?
<madmn> yes
<madmn> i know there was data on it
<_jesse_> dw1: yeah, I think it's just to make it 'nicer' when people want to dual boot with windows
<madmn> does that mean its gone ?
<dw1> _jess_: and only the first of these 4 explicitly says "Install them side by side, choosing between them at startup"
<_jesse_> dw1: right, should be largest contiguous space, manual, and guided or whatnot
<BlueEagle> madmn: Because there is no longer a partition table on that disk, which means you're looking at restoring from backup unless youc an recover the partition table.
<BlueEagle> madmn: You _do_ have backup, don't you?
<madmn> yes i think its on another computer
<dw1> _jess_: so there's a possible interpreation  of the interface that choicese 2,3, and 4 will not do the "side by side" selection thing as well as 1 will
<_jesse_> dw1: hmm... well like I said, I'm not familiar with that option; it may have been added in a new release.  It's been a while since I did side-by-side with Windows
<madmn> but how do i get this drive to work in here for the future
<dw1> __jesse_ to press or not to press
<KREDO> hi all
<BlueEagle> madmn: Since the disk does currently not have a partition table you need to create one. This is typically done with fdisk or gparted.
<KREDO> I have a dual processor computer, when I open the System Monitor the CPU usage shows 100%, but I have no program is open
<dw1> Maybe I'll delay a few more mins in case I get another view
<BlueEagle> madmn: You may want to look at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Partition-Rescue.html if you want to attempt to rescue the data on the disk.
<madmn> let me check that i said it is a data traveller usb drive
<_jesse_> dw1: that is the question. I don't think that option could possible do any better than just installing to largest free space
<_jesse_> dw1: since grub will see them all regardless
<_jesse_> dw1: might be a good idea, maybe someone is familiar with that option
<madmn> its just a little flash drive not an actual hard disk
<KREDO> I have a dual processor computer, when I open the System Monitor the CPU usage shows 100%, but I have no program is open, help me
<BlueEagle> madmn: Even flash drives need partition tables.
<madmn> okay
<BlueEagle> madmn: It's an 8GB device, isn't it
<madmn> let me try it on another computer upstairs and see what it says
<madmn> yes it is a 8GB usb
<blackxored> hey guys
<blackxored> i'm back
<blackxored> this is odd
<BlueEagle> KREDO: in a terminal run `top` and see what uses CPU power.
<Ghastly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204261
<BlueEagle> !enter | blackxored
<ubottu> blackxored: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blackxored> tomreyn: without vpn
<dw1> _jesse_: you almost talked me into it, but I'll hang on a little longer
<dw1> _jesse_ thanks for your thoughts
<blackxored> 0 packet loss, now that I've restarted vpn 0 packet loss as well
<blackxored> weird
<blackxored> a little bit slower on the vpn of course
<blackxored> but no loss
<jeffwheeler> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epsilon
<jeffwheeler> oops, sorry, wrong window
<_jesse_> dw1: np
<blackxored> what do you guys think about this?
<BlueEagle> blackxored: I think you should stop using the enter key as punctuation.
<blackxored> BlueEagle: you're absolutely right, my bad
<Ghastly> if one of you would be willing to take a look at ^ link, would be greatly appreciated
<blackxored> Ghastly: when I do http://^ I get invalid URL, chrome bug? :P
<AbhijiT> Ghastly, describe your problem here in short
<AbhijiT> lol :D
<tomreyn> blackxored: keep a terminal window open with the same command you ran now for some hours, see how it develops. it will be a single hop of course, now that you have the VPN going, but it's still nice to know whether the is loss there.
<Ghastly> haha, sorry
<KREDO> BlueEagle I looked at the CPU but there's nothing
<blackxored> tomreyn: hours, yeah right ;) that won't really be a feasible thing to do
<blackxored> i mentioned dialup, right?
<Difesa> Hello
<Ghastly> pretty much crystalspace through either a manual install, or ubuntu managed install, spreads EVERYTHING out
<blackxored> ok, let's shift the focus, onto software-based speed up things, can a cache proxy provide some help, and if that, there's something lighter than setting up squid (setting squid for that purpose is a breeze, doing it over dialup it's suicide ;))
<evilsushi> KREDO: paste your top output
<tomreyn> blackxored: not sure whether you mentioned it. if you did, i missed it. so this is a phone line + voice modem or DSL or what type of dial-up link?
<blackxored> otherwise I'll have to take a quick jump to my work to do it
<blackxored> tomreyn: oh dude, i've been wasting your time, it was dialup from the very beginning ;)
<sacarlson> blackxored: I didn't read back to were your problem began but what I did see may be a mtu setting might fix it
<Ghastly> the problem is... hmm
<blackxored> nevertheless I found some useful answers
<Ghastly> I cant get the environmental variables to set correctly, or for it to build into a single directory
<Ghastly> *install
<blackxored> sacarlson: not a clue on how it'll affect it, honestly, also there are some posts on disabling modem compression, I didn't even know that it was possible to do so
<tomreyn> blackxored: you didn't waste my time, no worries.
<blackxored> tomreyn: great, that's the spirit, so any clues about caching ???
<blackxored> will it prove helpful
<blackxored> through a VPN link?
<evilsushi> Ghastly: use ./configure --help see if there is a option to pass the lib into the configure
<blackxored> it'll speed things up or it's a total waste of time/resources/you name it
<sacarlson> blackxored: wow dialup, It's too many beers back to remember anything about that
<KREDO> apt-get uses 100% CPU
<blackxored> evilsushi: usually all that kind of stuff is/should be on a BUILD/INSTALL file, if you want custom location is normally --prefix=<location> if you want to compile with some linked lib in an abnormal path is normally --with-<lib>=<location>
<Difesa> Sorry if this is in improper format, but could anyone field a question concerning Booting from CD on a mac?  After choosing to load from CD and passing the initial boot screen, the display goes blank.  its hasppened using both the standard iso and 64bit text based installer
<blackxored> sacarlson: the ones I'll get into myself when we get rid of these ;) but sadly it's what we've got for outside access
<tomreyn> blackxored: i'd start on the lower layers and work to the higher ones. I think when you say "caching" you refer to a http proxy cache. That would be a higher layer. I'd start debug your network link first, see if there are issues which actually allow you to solve your issues (whichever those actually are, you never specified this).
<madmn> i can't format it on the windows machine either it won't let me
<evilsushi> blackxored: so tell ghastly, not me =P
<madmn> how can i fix it or is the usb drive messed up
<ybit> any ideas for fixing the video output for gtk-recordmydesktop? http://heath.blip.tv/file/4772416/
<juk> !format | madmn
<ubottu> madmn: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<blackxored> evilsushi: my bad, pipe it for me plz
<blackxored> tomreyn: here's the thing, i'm pretty sure that at the network layer I won't be getting any faster
<blackxored> which is totally subjective but that's my though
<madmn> i just want to format the usb drive nothing else
<madmn> so i can get a partion table on it
<tomreyn> blackxored: however, if you still want to start with looking into a http proxy cache, then this can be a good way to cut down on traffic which needs to flow through the line. and if you have a low bandwidth link there, which I assume based on what you said so far, then I'd suggest you use one. Squid is the de facto standard there.
<sri_> i cant install utorrent using wine
<evilsushi> madmn: system->admin->disk utility is a gui way to format
<blackxored> tomreyn: mtr has been running from all this talk, after I left and re-joined, 0 packet loss
<BlueEagle> KREDO: Is your computer running slow?
<Ghastly> heh evilsushi / blackxored
<BlueEagle> madmn: sudo fdisk /dev/sdf
<Ghastly> I was actually doing said (prefix / custom install dir) as was waiting for help
<BlueEagle> madmn: Hang on. Let me get you a tutorial. :)
<blackxored> tomrey: I have a slow link here, on to the server the actual internet access is respecfully fast
<blackxored> which is also respectfully far ;)
<sri_> how to use bittorrent client in ubuntu.. its not working.. how to enable that
<BlueEagle> madmn: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/fdisk_partitioning.html
<Ghastly> thank you both very much
<evilsushi> sri_: a torrent client is provided with ubuntu
<madmn> says it is unknown
<tomreyn> blackxored: so the issue is network throughput (bandwith / data transferred over time)? or reliability fo your network link?
<blackxored> BlueEagle: oh man you've sent him to kill himself, why don't give him a gparted one, it's more user-friendly for the starter ;)
<BlueEagle> madmn: So you want "n" for new partition and it should be a primary partition. Accept the default start and end cylinders.
<sri_> other downloads are going smoothly
<BlueEagle> blackxored: Because he'll hardly learn anything from it. ;)
<blackxored> tomreyn: ok, let's break it down, I am slow obviously since right now i'm using a dialup connection, the endpoint is way faster on the other hand where internet speed is blazing
<KREDO> BlueEagle not working properly but I'm afraid that computer is not good
<blackxored> I wanted to know if putting a cache server on the endpoint would help my dialup UX to seem faster
<pnorman> to	
<overclucker> fdisk it a little too heavy
<blackxored> BlueEagle: good point, is on you if we don't hear from him again ;)
<tomreyn> blackxored: so you are getting all the speed you can expect to get, based on its technical limits, on the dial-up line?
<overclucker> sfdisk or cfdisk would probably be better for a first time user
<blackxored> I'm not 100% sure, but I have a strong feeling I am
<sri_> its not getting started.. its not working
<evilsushi> both of those are more confusing than fdisk imo
<blackxored> since it's to limited
<pnorman> tomreyn: I just moved the server to it's home for the next 10 years, and it came up properly on bootup
<blackxored> the speed ;)
<sri_> 0.00
<pnorman> Which is good, since to type anything in where it is I have to balance on one foot, hold the keyboard with one hand, type with the other, and use my knee to keep from falling over
<BlueEagle> madmn: When you've defined the partition you need to give it a type. press "T" and select type 7 "HPFS/NTFS"
<overclucker> cfdisk too much gui for you, hehe
<blackxored> I'd personally stick to fdisk/mkfs but I do find parted quite useful and easy
<tomreyn> blackxored: if you want to be sure, run a speedtest with and without the VPN and compare the results. Use http://speedtest.net/ - or, for serious debugging, netperf.
<blackxored> and of course gparted, which was my initial recomm endation
<BlueEagle> blackxored: It's just an USB drive that's already w/o a partition table.
<blackxored> tomreyn: netperf requires a server?
<juk> madmn: why not just right click and format?
<blackxored> juk: the brilliant answer ;)
<BlueEagle> juk: Because you cannot right-click a drive that has got no partitions.
<blackxored> tomreyn: I remember a tool which was client/side
<juk> BlueEagle: ah
<tomreyn> blackxored: i already responded to the question regarding the http proxy cache. and no, netperf does not require a special server, but an endpoint to connect to.
<BlueEagle> juk: But thank you for playing.
<juk> BlueEagle: np
<blackxored> tomreyn: meaning?
<BlueEagle> madmn: Now after you've written the partition table with "w" quit fdisk with "q"
<blackxored> I assume I just can't try to connect anywhere, right?
<tomreyn> pnorman: i do not understand what you are trying to say.
<tomreyn> blackxored: netperf measures the trhoughput of network interfaces.
<blackxored> tomreyn: i'll stick to speedtest for the moment, it's flashy but who cares
<BlueEagle> madmn: Now you _may_ need to reformat the drive. If you're lucky however it was just the partition table that was wiped and not the filesystem. You can try mounting it and see what you've got.
<BlueEagle> madmn: I recomend you reformat it in any case.
<blackxored> I didn't like the term debugging ;) sounded like a full OSI stack evaluation at what's now 12:11am here ;)
<tomreyn> blackxored: you can use it to check whether there is less throughput on the VPN than there should be.
<BlueEagle> blackxored: Pfft... It's 06:12 am here. ;)
<pnorman> tomreyn: it's working
<blackxored> i'm a late sleepier, you guys are early wakers, who would tell?
<overclucker> shame on you blackxored, BlueEagle for having the wrong times, it's 9:13pm here
<tomreyn> blackxored: i guess http://speedtest.net/ is good enough. be sure to stop all other processes and quit any applications causing any internet traffic during your tests. if you want to test this at all.
<sre-su> I did <sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop> But after selection of default display manager as gdm/kdm, I get the error as dpkg: ... : No space left on device and E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2). Should I do apt-get clean or what to fix it?
<blackxored> Ok, but I might ask if we can we add more content that the times here ;)
<blackxored> tomreyn: i'm about to do that, so you'll get out of me for a little while ;) as soon as flash doesn't crash yet again ;)
<Frenk> Hello, I have a question. I have someone connected via SSH to my PC, how do I close his ssh session? (its not a hacker)
<blackxored> flash usually hates linux
<paq7512> when they release a service pack (10.4.2) is it a bunch of fixes to the point when they release it or do they ever add new things?
<blackxored> or me, who can tell?
<BlueEagle> madmn: ofcourse you could just install gparted and partition it from there. It's got a nice graphical interface.
<blackxored> paq7512: i believe is an ISO? ;)
<blackxored> i'm out
<blackxored> speed testing
<blackxored> for that matters
<BlueEagle> Frenk: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<juk> !iptables | Frenk
<BlueEagle> Frenk: Make sure to disable the account you created for him.
<ubottu> Frenk: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<tomreyn> pnorman: congratulations. :-) if you want to change which NIC gets assigned to which eth* interface name, edit /etc/udev/rules.d/*-persistent-net.rules
<evilsushi> Frenk: ps -ef |grep ssh
<evilsushi> Frenk: pkill -9 <pid>
<juk> Frenk: cut the power plug
<evilsushi> juk: lol
<Frenk> Oh I solved that by htop and kill user@pts/3 =)
<evilsushi> many ways to do things
<Loshki> Frenk: presumably, he can just login again if he wants...
<Frenk> Loshki: dont think so. He had a car-accident.
<pnorman> tomreyn: Ah, that's where it is. Thanks
<evilsushi> Frenk: edit your sshd_config add AllowUsers <user1> <user2> .. this will allow you to control what users are allowed to connect to u via ssh
<overclucker> Frenk: you just closing a session he left open?
<snotmonkeybawls> hi i am having troubles with my awl5088 mini usb driver
<Snakkah> After I did a system update (the most recent update to Ubuntu 10.10 that upgraded the kernel to 2.6.35.27), the Disk Utility is reporting one bad sector on my hard drive. I checked the system for errors by booting into the Live CD and running fsck and it was fine...
<Frenk> overclucker: yes.
<snotmonkeybawls> anybody ever work with it?
<Snakkah> It's also saying that my external hard drive has one bad sector.
<Snakkah> Is this just an update bug, or what?
<evilsushi> snotmonkeybawls: whats the prob
<tomreyn> pnorman: by the way i'm surprised that you had to install the intel driver to get the NIC working. this should no longer be the case.
<snotmonkeybawls> well i was trying to install my awl5088 network adapter
<littlerue> hi guys, is there any way i can get ls to restrict the output to just hidden files or to just directories?
<tomreyn> pnorman: unless you're using really current hardware there, maybe.
<evilsushi> littlerue: man ls
<snotmonkeybawls> the adapter started functioning. it goes online. i perform a speed test and it registers at 2.55 MBps. however, when i download something from a good website like download.com, it only downloads at 10kb
<Snakkah> No answers?
<Loshki> Snakkah: a hard drive in good shape should remap bad sectors so you don't even see them. If I were you, I would download and run the manufacturer's own diagnostic on the disk...
<littlerue> evilsushi: i did, but i think (from reading it) that it's only capable of showing hidden files AND regular files or directories AND regular files, not restrict the output to a subset therein. Any idea?
<evilsushi> littlerue: regex
<evilsushi> littlerue: ls -a | grep '^\.'
<Frenk> I also have another question - who of you can tell me, if my smart-values are good or bad (http://oi55.tinypic.com/33w0f3d.jpg) I do not get along with whats "normal" for smart values.
<pnorman> tomreyn: The card was manufactured in week 51 of 2010, the motherboard is similarly recent. I think the reason I had to install the drivers was that I installed the card *after* i set up the server, since I didn't have it initially
<evilsushi> littlerue:  http://www.robelle.com/smugbook/regexpr.html
<lamefun> What's the size of ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso, in bytes?
<littlerue> evilsushi: ok, so ls has no ability to do this itself?
<snotmonkeybawls> evilsushi: the adapter started functioning. it goes online. i perform a speed test and it registers at 2.55 MBps. however, when i download something from a good website like download.com, it only downloads at 10kb
<tomreyn> pnorman: ok, that's pretty recent, and could be why. but i think it's more likely then that you're just missing the firmware blobs package so that the in-kernel drivers would work
<Strife89> Is there any way for me to make the battery meter show a percentage indicator over/in place of the icon?
<Strife89> (Ubuntu 10.10)
<nunuyabiz> I installed wordpress on ubuntu server, but later uninstalled it. now when I reinstall it, it doesn't install correctly. How can I get it to install correctly/
<pnorman> tomreyn: On a side note, the reason I got the card is the machine reboots under heavy network usage with the motherboard ethernet
<robertzaccour> recordMyDesktop doesn't record properly when basic compiz is running. Default compiz settings that is. Does this qualify as a bug?
<tomreyn> pnorman: uh that's ugly. tried a bios upgrade?
<evilsushi> littlerue: it prob can, you can read the full manual here               info coreutils 'ls invocation'
<Snakkah> Loshki, what do you make of this one bad sector appearing right after a major system update and the Disk Utility ALSO reporting my external hard drive with a bad sector, also after this update?
<Loshki> Frenk: some SMART data is vendor-specific, so you might check for your particular model, but offhand, your disk looks ok and stable to me...
<evilsushi> littlerue: whats wrong with regex?
<agike> #slug
<ybit> anyone have an idea what my stereo in recording device location is? /dev/dsp is OSS
<ybit> and i use pulse
<juk> robertzaccour: depends on how you define properly ;)
<pnorman> tomreyn: nope - a better network card was on my list of hardware to buy anyways, so I just got it sooner then I had planned to
<Frenk> Loshki: thx. is there a (console) utility which can tell me whether my smart values are good or bad?
<Loshki> Snakkah: it may be that as a result of the update, you're accessing disk blocks that you weren't using before the update. It doesn't change my advice about your next step...
<robertzaccour> juk, just a few blurred frames every several seconds. not an issue w/o compiz but compiz is on and running by default and certain applications require it, so i think this qualifies as a bug
<robertzaccour> juk, by a few blurred frames I mean it only shows a few frames
<nunuyabiz> Please help. This is a simple install question. When I uninstall something, why doesn't it reinstall correctly. I'm trying to reinstall wordpress
<pnorman> tomreyn: Managed to send a message just as you left. Basically, I had planned to get an intel network card eventually anyways
<Loshki> Frenk: Well, I like gsmarcontrol -- http://gsmartcontrol.berlios.de/home/index.php/en/Home
<evilsushi> nunuyabiz: #wordpress
<robertzaccour> nunuyabiz, sudo apt-get purge <package name>
<nunuyabiz> evilsushi this is not a wordpress issue. it's an ubuntu issue
<robertzaccour> nunuyabiz, then install again
<Loshki> Frenk: oops, that's not a console app. The only console app I know about is gsmartcl...
<evilsushi> wordpress is in the repos?
<nunuyabiz> robertzaccour thanks
<evilsushi> lmao
<juk> robertzaccour: sure, just run bug-buddy
<littlerue> .
<evilsushi> wordpress is not something you should install from a repo
<robertzaccour> juk, bug-buddy?
<nunuyabiz> robertzaccour that won't purge my mysql database will it?
<Frenk> Loshki: thx =) Ill take a look at it
<littlerue> so
<juk> !bug | robertzaccour:
<ubottu> robertzaccour:: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<pnorman> tomreyn: The forums had a similar report (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682900) from someone with a different realtek onboard controller. Looking at his system info, I think it's a problem that only shows up if you can saturate a gigabit connection, or close to it
<littlerue> is it possible to get ls to display just regular files and directories? or do i have to use the '-a' switch to just get everything?
<Guest76682> hey guys i'm back
<tomreyn> pnorman: oh i see. well as long as this works for you i guess it's fine. for the next buy, there's actually ways to ensue you buy something which will be supported by linux out of the box. there are hardware/PCI ID databases and related buyer guides out there.
<evilsushi> littlerue: why not just use find
<aroshlakshan> hey can anyone tell me is there a net meter software for ubuntu?
<evilsushi> littlerue: read the man pages dude
<blackxored> so
<Strife89> Is there any way for me to make the battery meter show a percentage indicator over/in place of the icon? (using Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop)
<juk> blackxored: wb
<evilsushi> littlerue: find . -type d
<littlerue> evilsushi: im not actually wanting to use ls
<blackxored> Do you want to be back in time by 20 years? I bet you're. Maybe I
<blackxored> should become a speedtest host on this link? ;) You tell me:
<littlerue> evilsushi: im implementing my own 'ls' like functionality, but im just trying to understand the 'ls' api
<blackxored> download: 0.03mbps, upload: 0.06mbps, ping: 1068ms
<VooDooNOFX> blackxored: Thanks for the tips earlier. I just put the hdd into another laptop, installed from there and moved it back to my netbook. Seems to be working, mostly, now :)
<blackxored> VooDooNOFX: that's good news, but don't get offended when I tell you I don't have a clue on what you're talking about ??? Nothing personal :P
<aroshlakshan> please guys can anyone tell me is there a net meter software for ubuntu?
<blackxored> so those are my numbers, I'll apply for speedtest host and then go straight for a VC ;)
<pnorman> tomreyn: Ya, I was surprised that it didn't work out of the box, but the intel network cards are the best in the price range I was looking at
<littlerue> evilsushi: tell me what you think of this api: 'ls' by itself just displays regular entries; 'ls -c' displays regular entries PLUS constants; 'ls -i' just displays regular entries PLUS instance variables. So all the flags add to the regular entries unless you combine then with the '-r' flag which restricts the output to just those flags you specify
<littlerue> evilsushi: so 'ls -rc' just displays constants, etc.
<evilsushi> littlerue: ill use it
<blackxored> littlerue: it actually looks like is running a buggy version of ls, uhh ls -RC
<blackxored> nah i'm sleepy this is not really me
<blackxored> tomreyn: ya still around?
<littlerue> blackxored: this is actually for exploring runtime state of a ruby process, it's not actually for exploring your file system
<tomreyn> blackxored: yes
<researcher1> when we apply proxy setting System Wide does it append the apt.conf file?
<blackxored> littlerue: really, how's so? are you working on a gem wrapping ls?
<blackxored> tomreyn: so did you see my numbers, they're not at the very least, encouraging
<littlerue> blackxored: no, it's this: http://banisterfiend.wordpress.com/2011/01/27/turning-irb-on-its-head-with-pry/
<snotmonkeybawls> i recently reinstalled ubuntu 10.10, and i was downloading at 300 kb  a sec with an old network adapter. i recently created a module for my awll5088 airlink mini usb network adapter and installed it. after the install, i now only dl at 10 kb at the most. is there anyway to get back that bandwidth?
<overclucker> littlerue: go get the coreutils source package
<littlerue> blackxored: im enhancing the shell commands for pry
<aroshlakshan> plaease can any one help me
<robertzaccour> nunuyabiz, i have no idea what that is sorry
<blackxored> littlerue: i'll check the link, I remember on something called ruby shell or rush, i did tried, kinda loved it, went back to ipython ;)
<Snakkah> Loshki, you said to download the manufacturer's diagnostic tool for hard drives. I did. It only runs in Windows and running it in WINE won't detect my hard drive. Is there any alternative? :/
<blackxored> littlerue: it's cool
<robertzaccour> nunuyabiz, you can back it up if you're unsure
<juk> aroshlakshan: net meter?
<researcher1> is there an application to recover a bad VideoCD
<aroshlakshan> yep
<aroshlakshan> a net meter
<aroshlakshan> a software that records my traffic
<Loshki> Snakkah: nearly all manufacturers have a standalone version which you can boot into (for people who don't have windows installed). Look for one of those and use it instead...
<lubuntu> n
<blackxored> littlerue: it's kinda ruby for sysadmins on steroids I kinda liked it, someday, sometime, I'll give it a try, thanks for the link
<tomreyn> blackxored: i see them now. a shame this tool is so imprecise. it's obviously made for broadband connections. the latency is very bad, and for some reason according to this test your upload is twice as much as your download, normally it is the other way around or even. so you have a 56 kbps modem there?
<lubuntu> hola
<blackxored> tomreyn: that was weird in deed
<blackxored> how's this spanish bot command thing?
<blackxored> !es | lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<blackxored> hey that was a great shot ;)
<tomreyn> blackxored: i think it's really just bad measurement in this case.
<blackxored> tomreyn: i was telling that to myself
<lubuntu> que
<lubuntu> eso q
<blackxored> how's even possible upload twice as faster as upload, well it's faster leave the comments for later, we all now that's far from faster ;)
<lubuntu> help
<m4v> lubuntu: este canal es de habla inglesa, por favor entra a #ubuntu-es para soporte en español
<lubuntu> español
<blackxored> lubuntu: que aqui se habla ingles, usa #ubuntu-es para un canal de ubuntu en español
<evilsushi> !es | lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<blackxored> evilsushi: copycat ;)
<tomreyn> blackxored: you'd probably get more realistic stats if you just download something file of a couple megabytes filesize from a nearby webserver using wget and check its average speed.
<evilsushi> blackxored: haha
<lubuntu> ojbñioyvbgio
<lubuntu> igfcou
<lubuntu> yb
<lubuntu> bbb
<lubuntu> bbb
<evilsushi> kickban
<FloodBot1> lubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackxored> can someone do something about this?
<m4v> lubuntu: no hagas eso por favor :(
<blackxored> lubuntu: sleep time?
<blackxored> nah?
<evilsushi> ugh
<blackxored> tomreyn: but on the other side what does it tell me about the network latency stuff you were talking me about
<evilsushi> I need a program that watches a directory and notifies me of any changes
<kevdog> How do you want to be notified?
<blackxored> evilsushi: inotify or something?
<evilsushi> pipe it to mutt and send me a email
<evilsushi> sms would be even better =)
<sri_> how to change system startup os selection menu
<juk> aroshlakshan: i think you want system monitor applet on gnome-panel
<kevdog> You could set up a cron script to calculate the md5 of the directory like every 15 minutes (or whatever you want), and if its changed it could email you -- not sure how to do sms although it might be possible
<tomreyn> blackxored: that your internet connection is very laggy. it takes 1 second for data to travel from your computer to the speedtest site you tested against. normally if the server you were testing against is in the same country as you, you should not get anything more than 200 milliseconds, so 0.2 seconds maximum there.
<blackxored> evilsushi: yeah, inotify it is, another shot, you can have even shell script aware tools installing inotify-tools for that matter
<blackxored> tomreyn: in deed
<blackxored> without vpn the results were better, but didn't really made a big difference
<sri_> how to change the delay of os selection menu
<tomreyn> blackxored: and speedtest.net has many servers in many locations across the world so chances are you did have a close server to test against. however, if you were testing with your VPN active that would explain increased latency, but it should still be no more than ~ .2 seconds, not 1.0
<aroshlakshan> juk: it does not count the my whole traffic. it only counts my traffic in a single session. when i restart my PC it resets
<evilsushi> kevdog: kinda sorta what I am doing now.. I think inotify or dnotify may be better since its a daemon
<blackxored> sri_: /etc/default/grub, search for timeout, update-grub and reboot
<kevdog> evilsushi: Probably -- but cron is a daemon too!!
<juk> aroshlakshan: ah
<blackxored> tomreyn: i was testing both ways, when the vpn was active chose some server from the UK, so it was close
<tomreyn> blackxored: but in fact i don't really know what commonlatencies are on voice modem links. so this can be totally okay.
<blackxored> tomreyn: "okay" heck no it's okay, you meant standard, common, right? :P
<evilsushi> kevdog: yea but I want to be notified like immediately and running a cron every few seconds to call a bash script is not very resource friendly =)
<tomreyn> blackxored: right
<blackxored> evilsushi: i'm not really on it, but i think inotify uses some kind of evented programming, it'll wrap the call you want to make through cron for you
<aroshlakshan> juk: can you think of a solution
<evilsushi> pfft
<sri_> anybody pls help me to change os selection menu
<blackxored> tomreyn: it was a pointless observation just remarking that this makes someone to loose the meaning of life from time to time, and love work a lot ;)
<juk> aroshlakshan: you can write wrapper for ifconfig to dump stats somewere..
<blackxored> sri_: I did answered to your timeout question, didn't I?
<kevdog> evilsushi: Not sure how efficient either method actually is in terms of resources.
<tomreyn> blackxored: "Dial-up connections usually have latency as high as 400 ms or even more [..]" -> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Dial-up_Internet_access#Performance_assessment
<sri_> pls tell that again
<blackxored> tomreyn: on it
<juk> aroshlakshan: /j #bash many creative people out tere
<aroshlakshan> juk: what? i didnt understand
<blackxored> evilsushi: from the inotify read, <aside>I'm a nice guy I even opened the README for you</aside> inotifywait simply blocks for inotify events, making it appropiate for use in shell scripts
<blackxored> evilsushi: there you go
<tomreyn> blackxored: where are you located and is money much of an issue, and are there other access options or do you have to use the dial-up per policy?
<juk> aroshlakshan: that's why i proposed to /join #bash
<blackxored> tomreyn: why do we even care about speed testing when that link took over 10 seconds to open, and wikipedia is the fastest site ever ;)
<sri_> i got it... thank you..
<blackxored> sri_: np
<aroshlakshan> juk: k
<aroshlakshan>  /j #bash
<blackxored> sri_: make sure to only mess with timeout, I don't want to weight of a broken grub on my shoulders
<blackxored> tomreyn: it's complicated
<sri_> k
<tomreyn> blackxored: it's far from being the fastest site, pretty slow for me. and I pointed you to a https:// varinat of it, so this adds to it.
<evilsushi> aroshlakshan: records your traffic and keeps it around so you can view it anytime?
<__shai> Hello :) How do I use 'find' and regex to find all directories that have a matching range of two digit numbers (ie. all directories named 5.20.1.12 to 5.20.1.34) ?
<__shai> But nothing before or after that range...
<blackxored> tomreyn: really? I mean, no flash, probably no HTML5-intensive stuff, also no javascript, should be faster
<blackxored> than many sites
<blackxored> __shai: hoping forward to hear an answer to that, kinda tricky, specially since I believe find uses glob, but not sure
<blackxored> tomreyn: well it talks very little about this odd case
<tomreyn> blackxored: page load time depends on may things. in this case i think the webservers just respond a bit slow.
<blackxored> tomreyn: almost switches to talk about DSL in a sec
<sre-su> How to change default desktop environment from terminal?
<blackxored> tomreyn: so again on to http caching, i don't want to waste my eye hours
<robertzaccour> i'm adding a choppy video to the bug report
<tomreyn> blackxored: my point for the quotation frm wikipedia was just that your latency should not be considerably higher than 400 ms. you seem to have a remarkably bad link.
<blackxored> in deed, it seems, I do have to agree with you
<blackxored> that was a nice part that vikingur
<blackxored> :P
<tomreyn> __shai: just within one directory level, or across subdirectories, too?
<blackxored> but the fact is the options on what the ... i can do about it are pretty limited right?
<tomreyn> blackxored: i don't know how it would look like with VPN off. so this could be an option. but if it looks the same, then if you have a choice, get a different link. even mobile network links should be faster.
<blackxored> I bet you guys that followed that link must actually play that modem sound on the right to even remember what we're talking about here ;) For my purposes, I have it muted
<piercedwater> Does anyone know of any cli hotkey applications for 10.0.4?
<blackxored> tomreyn: weren't a lot faster, actually let met tell you, you can shame on speedtest, but the vpn was actually faster on download/upload speeds
<evilsushi> blackxored: you should reverse proxy everything you do to your local machine so it seems super fast =)
<blackxored> tomreyn: let me switch buffers and actually tell you
<blackxored> ping: 869ms, download: 0.03mpbs, upload: 0.02mbps
<evilsushi> ouch
<robertzaccour> hope attatching a video for the but will help the process
<tomreyn> blackxored: yeah, bad measurement regarding the speeds apparently. but the ltency test should still be of use. but then you can do this yourself using 'ping' to some well-connected server in your area
<blackxored> evilsushi: sounds interesting, let me get a 250TB hard drive so I can get the internet ;)
<blackxored> and browse locally, that would be heck faster
<evilsushi> blackxored: 250TB SSD =)
<blackxored> oh right, as it even mattered ;)
<blackxored> from the vpn, pinging google.co.uk it's 875ms
<blackxored> speedtest wasn't that wrong
<blackxored> i'm starting to believe (or resign) that we can't do pretty much anything about it
<tomreyn> blackxored: well you said "download: 0.03mbps, upload: 0.06mbps, ping: 1068ms" for the VPN to speedtest.net, so either their ping server is badly connected or it badly measured there, too
<blackxored> Ok now I want you guys to sign me an NDA on not to post on twitter how slow it's my external access to my work's network
<evilsushi> blackxored: do a real test, scp a file over the vpn and scp a file over non-vpn link
<blackxored> tomreyn: I haven't noticed
<blackxored> tomreyn: sleepy I guess
<blackxored> it's indeed way faster
<tomreyn> blackxored: but yeah, you have a bad connection there, it's not the VPN being the issue. use a proxy cache if you have to continue using this connection.
<blackxored> and I chose a server close enough to the vpn
<gedankenlos> hi
<blackxored> tomreyn: I'll have, sadly, for everytime I'm not at work
<blackxored> I like being at home
<blackxored> kids don't listen to this
<blackxored> but this is hungover
<blackxored> or something
<blackxored> excuse my english, ain't native, BTW
<extra11> freenode been having ddos issues all day too apparently
<blackxored> I've got that hungover from a kesha song ;)
<blackxored> ok i've been digging a little, I guess, mostly there's squid or something like polipo
<blackxored> for http caching
<mneptok> !enter > blackxored
<ubottu> blackxored, please see my private message
<robertzaccour> can i attatch a video to a bug report?
<blackxored> i used polipo for tor on the past, didn't really get acquantined to it, just pasted the tor config
<evilsushi> i use squid for reverse proxy
<robertzaccour> i eat squid sometimes. only fried though
<blackxored> robertzaccour: you can? who knows? you should? well i'm a little off ubuntu development, but that's not the way we used to look at bugs
<evilsushi> I had deep friend brussel sprouts yesterday, delicious.
<blackxored> evilsushi: nice, I use apache at work
<foxjazz> anyone know of a good aggregator for linux
<blackxored> evilsushi: and this is relevant to us because? :P
<blackxored> evilsushi: kidding
<blackxored> foxjazz: what about liferea, RSSOwl
<blackxored> ?
<evilsushi> blackxored: same.. I cache ad content to devices we have that we server up to our customers =P
<robertzaccour> blackxored, just trying to submit a bug report with a video attached of what I'm talking about
<blackxored> evilsushi: ad content? umm interesting
<foxjazz> BlackBinary, will google
<evilsushi> blackxored: yea, guess what I do
<blackxored> robertzaccour: my question is? is the video really necessary for reproducing what you're experiencing?
<mneptok> robertzaccour: videos attached to bug reports does not scale
<blackxored> evilsushi: no idea
<evilsushi> pron
<robertzaccour> blackxored, its a video recording of exactly what is happening
<blackxored> mneptok: you mean like you can't zoom them on the browser? :P
<robertzaccour> mneptok, does not scale? what you mean by that?
<blackxored> robertzaccour: I won't be the one to tell you a conclusive answer, go #ubuntu-motu and ask there
<robertzaccour> blackxored, whats that channel about?
<blackxored> those are the developers of the universe repository
<blackxored> you can also try #ubuntu-devel, for the same matter
<blackxored> but i'm pretty sure I've never heard about video reporting before
<evilsushi> So I made the switch a few weeks ago, took all my production servers from centos to ubuntu
<blackxored> maybe with some compiz, fire on this is when it crashed, kinda cool lol
<evilsushi> haha
<blackxored> evilsushi: so you switched "from" centos
<blackxored> great to know
<blackxored> please tell godaddy
<Strife89> Is there any way for me to make the battery meter show a percentage indicator over/in place of the icon? (using Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop)
<blackxored> and a lot more of VPS providers which offer centos as it's most stable, which i dont' care, but only - which I do care- solution
<evilsushi> blackxored: try linode for vps systems
<evilsushi> blackxored: godaddy is a cpanel hosting service yea? that bloated crap
<blackxored> evilsushi: nah, I've pretty much sticked to amazon
<blackxored> evilsushi: ok, you might be hurting some feelings
<evilsushi> w/e
<blackxored> I was thinking about transferring my domain there
<blackxored> but the hosting really sucks
<blackxored> and reading some reviews, well it's not for me
<blackxored> linode to the list
<evilsushi> linode is the best
<blackxored> sure, you start to see a pattern
<blackxored> hey my hoster is blackxored, he's the best, everyone's provider seem to be the best
<blackxored> but I do agree, I've read a lot of good stuff about linode
<blackxored> the best? who can tell? but it certainly is good enough
<inasdeen> hi, need some advice, can i use plasma workspace (only) on gnome?
<blackxored> on the other hand
<blackxored> I switched to cloud
<blackxored> - are we making this a personal talk? -
<evilsushi> dunno
<blackxored> the very first time I wanted to save a snapshot and revert my machine
<evilsushi> take it to ubuntu-offtopic
<blackxored> if I take anything anywhere, I'd rather go to sleep
<blackxored> let's make ontopic
<evilsushi> lol
<blackxored> dude, ubuntu is the best option you could choose for a servewr
<blackxored> better? :?
<evilsushi> I dunno about that, but it certainly is nice.
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<evilsushi> I'm just use to rpm so I've got to understand how to build a deb package so I can create my own repo
<evilsushi> for my ubuntu servers, I guess thats the next step.
<blackxored> cool
<blackxored> my production is a mixture of debian/centos/ubuntu
<blackxored> but it's because I like diversity
<blackxored> invoke-rc.d: command not found on centos, if you know what I mean
<robertzaccour> Whenever I do a screen recording with gtk-recordMyDesktop and compiz running at the same time, which it does by default, The recording is always very buggy and still-framed for the most part and crazy mixes of coloring. Some applications (that are in the repos) require compiz to run properly e.x. docky. Since compiz and gtk-recordMyDesktop are both in the repos, I do believe this qualifies as a bug.
<evilsushi> you make custom deb packages for your servers?
<inasdeen> anyone?
<blackxored> that's why I'm better suited to leaving ubuntu when they finally switch to unity ;)
<blackxored> kidding!?
<robertzaccour> blackxored, why not just use a different DE like gnome, xfce, kde, or a wm?
<George__>  in the repos, I do believe this qualifies as a bug.
<George__> 22:18 < evilsushi> you make custom deb packages for your servers?
<blackxored> evilsushi: well I'm more a rubyst so we tend to package gems
<evilsushi> blackxored: yes i've been using gems more and more lately
<evilsushi> REE ftw
<blackxored> robertzaccour: it was a joke
<evilsushi> ubuntu goes to unity and gnome3 is going to launch soon
<robertzaccour> blackxored, oh ok haha. I was thinking, dude you could always just change the DE haha
<blackxored> evilsushi: there was a post about the debian ruby maintainer talkign about all this, you should really get into that, it describes a lot of stuff on why gems
<evilsushi> blackxored: links me
<blackxored> robertzaccour: ain't that what we all love, diversity, freedom and choice?
<blackxored> evilsushi: ?
<evilsushi> link me to this article
 * centHOGG freedom of choice is what you got
<blackxored> robertzaccour: who knows, maybe we'll get to love unity, and canonical has taken the big step into a dying desktop
<blackxored> evilsushi: umm not really sure about it, you could google it
<evilsushi> I could google it but im going to bed
<robertzaccour> blackxored, its not complete yet, but I meant so far I don't like it. should have specified sorry
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<evilsushi> its easier if you tell me and it goes into my logs =)
<blackxored> mneptok: is unity offtopic?
<mneptok> blackxored: yes, if you're not asking support questions
<kevdog> In my limited experience, building deb packages properly are a pain for a novice like me.  In Arch its way easier -- however I'm not here to advertise the benefits of their package manager
<blackxored> ok, my bad, i'll go to #fedora to talk about gnome-3 then, is it ok? :P
<blackxored> or I'll get banned there as well?
<evilsushi> kevdog: I love pacman.. I would use arch for my desktop if they offered package signing.. Which they may now.
<mneptok> blackxored: i do not know the channel rules for #fedora
<blackxored> evilsushi: maybe we should go to bad
<blackxored> mneptok: I have this sick bad humor, don't really care about it
<kevdog> what's your beef with package signing?
<blackxored> it's off for me guys, have an amazing day/morning/afternoon/whatever
<blackxored> i'll be back in the morning
<evilsushi> kevdog: its a great way to get mitm attacked
<blackxored> best wishes to everyone
<kevdog> ohhh, yea the evil mitm (theoretical) attack.  Forgot about that
<mneptok> #ubuntu-offtopic for these non-support topics, please.
<seidos> kevdog: woof
<kevdog> but I do get your point
<kevdog> meow
<seidos> ow
 * lazy247x I having networking problems?? can't log on the internet with my linux??? I connect but no webpages popup
<kevdog> mneptok: no one is ever in #ubuntu-offtopic -- but I understand the rules
<evilsushi> looks like you can make .deb packages with checkinstall.. anyone used this before?
<kevdog> checkinstall makes "fake" packages.
<Gnea> lazy247x: you can't?
<kevdog> Not good to distribute between machines
<mneptok> kevdog: 23:25 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu-offtopic: Total of 215 nicks [0 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 215 normal]
<lazy247x> no.. I connect but cant do nothing else
<seidos> mneptok: +1
<kevdog> lazy24x:  Sounds like dns lookup problem
<lazy247x> internet works with windows
<kevdog> mneptok: All bots!!
<seidos> lazy247x: how do you know you are connected to the internet?
<Gnea> lazy247x: oh okay, the way you were saying it it sounded like you were asking if you could connect or not rather than making a statement. can you ping anything?
<lazy247x> not not with linux
<evilsushi> is your linux in a virtual machine ?
<lazy247x> no
<lazy247x> its on a duel boot
<mneptok> lazy247x: nslookup google.com  <--- in a terminal
<seidos> is your linux version 2.6.35?
<evilsushi> wireless?
<lazy247x> yes
<Gnea> lazy247x: ping google.com  <-- any response?
<kevdog> ifconfig?
<lazy247x> opensuse 11.3
<evilsushi> try iwlist wlan0 scan
<mneptok> *blink*
 * Gnea smacks lazy247x 
<Gnea> !suse
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<[thor]> hah
<mneptok> lazy247x: welcome to #ubuntu
<kevdog> waste of time :(
<Gnea> nothing but a troll, move on
<seidos> Gnea: way to catch it.  i suspected trollship when he first started.
<seidos> he=she
<rww> ze!
<kevdog> thats why name starts with lazy
<Gnea> seidos: as did I, gotta get up early in the morning to catch it.  It's shortly after midnight here and I woke up an hour ago LOL
<evilsushi> opensuse has a lizard
<evilsushi> ubuntu needs a lizard
<seidos> ubuntu needs a king cobra
<k5egg> hey guys, I have an issue with 10.10 and screen resolution
<lazy247x> well i had ubuntu for a long time
<Gnea> k5egg: what's going on?
<piercedwater> Does anyone know of any cli hotkey applications for 10.0.4?
<k5egg> for some goofy reason its decided this CRT I'm using should be at 1280x960
<evilsushi> well you left us for the novell dark side
<lazy247x> but my wireless board doesnt work with it
<evilsushi> so go ask your novell buddies
<k5egg> arandr shows 1024x768 as an option, and when I try to set it X restarts - at 1280x960
<Fuchs> k5egg: what graphic card with what driver?
<mneptok> Ubuntu has the mnepolo. it needs no reptile.
<Gnea> lazy247x: well, that's not something we can help you with, sorry, you'll need to ask in the #suse channel
<Fuchs> k5egg: ah, you want a lower resolution?
<k5egg> via km333 or 400 board, via driver.
<k5egg> onboard junk
<k5egg> yeah, lower resolution
<seidos> or he could ask in #linux :)
<Fuchs> k5egg: have a look at your ~/.config/monitors.xml
<evilsushi> he could ask in #wicd
<seidos> i wouldn't do that to the #wicd peeps
<Fuchs> k5egg: usually the gnome tool should write it in there, and use the resolution specified in this file.
<overclucker> how about 3 reptiles holding hands?
<semitones> if uname -r says "generic" does that mean 32 bit?
<kevdog> or he could just read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<seidos> how about a penguin, a bsd demon, and a lizard holding hands?
<Fuchs> semitones: ask uname -m
<kevdog> fag alert
<Gnea> !resolution | k5egg check out the first couple of options on the URL here
<ubottu> k5egg check out the first couple of options on the URL here: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<centHOGG> in a tree?
<kevdog> generic means it was compiled with any processor specific code optimizations
<evilsushi> sigh, this deb package howto is like reading a book [ #ubuntu ] or you can tell me
<evilsushi> http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkg_basics.en.html
<semitones> Fuchs, thanks
<Gnea> evilsushi: yeah, it's just a matter of sitting down and following directions until something sticks
<semitones> Fuchs, yeah, that's a better one to ask :)
<semitones> 64
<kevdog> evilsushi: I gave up
<seidos> evilsushi: what is a virtual package anyway?
<tannern> i've just changed my hostname in /etc/hostname and rebooted but when I ssh in my prompt still says `user@old-host-name`, however `hostname` gives me the correct name, why woudl the prompt be wrong?
<Strife89> (Last repetition, I promise.) Is there any way for me to make the battery meter show a percentage indicator over/in place of the icon? (using Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop)
<Fuchs> tannern: because you forgot /etc/hosts maybe?
<tomreyn> tannern: have you updated /etc/hosts , too?
<tomreyn> oh i'm late
<tannern> ah ty Fuchs and tomreyn
<k5egg> ahh, now I know whats going on
<k5egg> the settings fail, when it tries to start at 1024x768 X freaks out.
<k5egg> the keyboard quits working... but the system is still alive (tapping the power button initiates a proper shutdown)
<k5egg> but the keyboard and mouse does nothing
<k5egg> cant even ctrl-alt-f1 to hit a console
<kevdog> sounds like problem with x server
<evilsushi> Strife89: apt-get install acpi
<Fuchs> k5egg: you might want to try Alt+SysRQ+R, CTRL+ALT+F1
<evilsushi> Strife89:  this will not change your battery icon thingy
<Fuchs> k5egg: this should take you to a VT so you can read logs and restart X
<Diverdude> which commandline-ftp client is recommended in ubuntu?
<evilsushi> Strife89: but you can atleast see the %
<Fuchs> k5egg: if that doesn't work, you can install sshd and try to connect from a different machine in your network
<cfedde> Diverdude: there's not much reason to use anything other than the default one that comes installed.
<Diverdude> cfedde, which one is that?
<kevdog> use ftp on command line -- is that what you mean?
<cfedde> Diverdude: it's called ftp. :-)
<sleek> i'm trying to install redis in a chroot environment... i'm having a strange problem though ... every time i chroot into the environment, i create a redis system user ... i check /etc/passwd and it's there... however, when i exit and come back into the environment, the user is gone... what's going on here?
<Strife89> evilsushi: That's the best that can be done, then?
<evilsushi> Strife89: yeah, you could use conky and display it on your desktop if you wanted
<tannern> huh, I edited /etc/hosts for `127.0.0.1` to point to the correct new hostname, rebooted, and my prompt is still the old name. everything seems to work fine but it's bugging me
<ikonia> tannern: /etc/hostname for the hostname
<kevdog> Look up how to change your prompt then
<Strife89> evilsushi: Giving it a whirl.
<tannern> ikonia: yes this is after i did that
<robertzaccour> !bug #719818
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 719818 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz doesn't play well with gtk-recordMyDesktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719818
<tannern> oh well
<evilsushi> tannern: you could make a new prompt and set it up how you want
<ikonia> tannern: show me the output of "uname -n"
<juk> tannern: sudo hostname newhost; sudo sh -c 'echo newhost > /etc/hostname'
<robertzaccour> included is a video showing exactly what the problem looks like
<evilsushi> Strife89: have fun with conky, lots of howtos out there for it.
<Strife89> evilsushi: Does conky in the respitories come with a config, or do I need to build one manually?
<Gnea> k5egg: are you able to make a new account and login with it? does the same thing happen if you do?
<Strife89> evilsushi: (I've heard of it, seen it, never actually tried it)
<kevdog> I think you have to set up a config manually
<darmath> Hello. I was wondering if someone can direct me to approproriate information for configuring multiple sound cards (onboard sound device + external sound card) so that different applications can direct their output to the different devices.
<Strife89> evilsushi: (And was planning on installing it on my Debian box one of these days)
<tannern> ikonia: `uname -n` and /etc/hostname are both the correct new name
<evilsushi> Strife89: this looks pretty easy http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/07/conky-ubuntu-lucid-theme-among-most.html
<ikonia> tannern: great, so it's just the PS1 prompt that's the problem
<ikonia> tannern: echo $PS1
 * centHOGG Philips PSC805
<Glutsch> lo
<evilsushi> I need a screencast or something for how to make deb packages
<ikonia> !packaging | evilsushi
<ubottu> evilsushi: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<tannern> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567553/
<evilsushi> this old debian howto is killing me
<ikonia> tannern: why is that on debian ?
<tannern> i haven't touched it :/ set up this new linode with ubuntu 10.04 tls today
<darmath> Does the PlusAudio server "sit" between applications and ALSA?
<ikonia> tannern: ok, you're prompt looks a little messy
<tomreyn> darmath: i think you need to look into alsa and a dmix configutation. but it's actually well possible that there is another, more user friendly way to achieve the same on the pulseaudio layer, so look into that, too.
<ikonia> tannern: can you show me the output of uname -a please
<Gnea> evilsushi: http://showmedo.com/videotutorials/video?name=linuxJensMakingDeb
<darmath> PulseAudio* rather
<tomreyn> darmath: yes it does
<kevdog> I hate pulse
<tannern> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567554/
<darmath> tomreyn: Oh ok thanks. You might be right then about looking at ALSA. (i'm only new to ubuntu..and linux..hoping i might be able to ditch windows)
<ikonia> tannern: ahh, it's a custom ubuntu build, sadly we can't support it, but if you that explains why your prompt is messsed upt
<ikonia> up
<ardchoille> ikonia: the date is way off
<kevdog> set the date
<evilsushi> tannern: linode has a channel on efnet I think
<ikonia> ardchoille: yes it is,
<tannern> ikonia: ah thanks I'll just overwrite it, I mainly wanted to make sure it wasn't a sign that I had changed the hostname wrong
<evilsushi> tannern: err they are on oftc
<rww> tannern, evilsushi: OFTC, actually
<ikonia> tannern: nah, a few providers do customised installs, this sort of thing isn't uncommon
<tannern> ikonia: cool thanks all, and I'll set the time :)
<ikonia> tannern: as ardchoille pointed out, you may want to look at your clock sync too
<researcher1> is there an application to recover DVD
<tomreyn> ddrescue
<researcher1> tq
<evilsushi> Gnea: ahh thanks, this is going to help
<researcher1> tomreyn: does it have a GUI?
<Green> Hello any one knows of  a Wireless U.S.B. adapter that works well with Linux(debian distros like ubuntu) or that I would be able to find help forums of?
<tomreyn> researcher1: no, i don't think there's one for it. and  don't know one with a GUI, which doen't mean there isn't one.
<Strife89> Hmmm, that Conky theme works beautifully, but it lacks a battery indicator.
<Strife89> Time to get my hands dirty.
<researcher1> ok
<makis30> i have just downloaded oracle 10g ..and run the package installer,now i can see the oracle10g option but when i am going to open start database home page ..it opens the firefox homepage..wat to do???
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey everyone! What is the best search to use with Ubuntu? For some reason whenever I search with Nautilus(using CTRL+F) it only searches my home folder.
<shcherbak> Green: Make sure you know chipset, i.e. raltek, most of them are supported.
<shcherbak> fuzzybunny69y: find, man find
<Green> shcherbak: Thank you
<fuzzybunny69y> shcherbak, yeah find it good I was wondering about a GUI one though
<kevdog> most wireless usbs work with Ubuntu however it really depends on the chipset contained in the device rather than by manufacture
<shcherbak> fuzzybunny69y: um, gui, dunno.
<BIII> Hey, I've got a Sony Ericsson W518a cell phone that only sort of syncs with Ubuntu.
<shcherbak> Strife89: conkycore site had few scripts for battery, otherwise acpi
<BIII> It shows up in Rhythmbox, but not in Computer or Media
<tomreyn> fuzzybunny69y: normally searching your home directory is sufficient. is there something special you are looking for?
<_jesse_> fuzzybunny69y: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FindingFiles
<shcherbak> BIII: are you using gammu/wammu?
<Strife89> shcherbak: I installed acpi, but it had no obvious effect.
<BIII> Not to my knowledge
<shcherbak> Strife89: you need script to read from acpi
<tomreyn> fuzzybunny69y: you could run nautilus with sudo, as superuser, and search then. but this is also quite dangerous since you could, with the click of a wrong button, break your system
<_jesse_> tomreyn: really? that seems strange that running as root would be necessary
<_jesse_> I'm pretty sure you can change the flder it searches in
<shcherbak> BIII: wammu is first to try with mobiles, there is suppoted handset list on their website.
<Ghastly> tomreyn, been there :p
<toloykhan> hello there
<BIII> If you go to places --> search you can choose where you're searching
<liu> 8001
<BIII> It's not as convenient as ctrl+f...
<toloykhan> I have an iptables case
<tomreyn> _jesse_: sure you can, just need to browse to the right directory. however, a restricted user cannot search in all places the superuser can.
<toloykhan> I need an explanation for this line : $IPTABLES -A BAD_SITES -p tcp -m string --string "www.facebook.com" --algo kmp -j DROP
<tomreyn> Ghastly: uh oh...
<BIII> shcherbak: Thanks, I'll go get that
<_jesse_> tomreyn: true, but in most default installs regular users at least have list access for almost anything
<tomreyn> _jesse_: right, good point
<toloykhan> hello guys i need an explanation for this line of iptables: $IPTABLES -A BAD_SITES -p tcp -m string --string "www.facebook.com" --algo kmp -j DROP
<fuzzybunny69y> tomreyn, yeah that is true but sometimes I want to search in just the folder im in but for some reason nautilus always just starts searching from the home folder
<shcherbak> toloykhan: man iptables, in short, this rule will drop connections from facebook
<snapp> hi
<Slie> Any one here into developing for android?
<Ghastly> fuzzybunny69y, if your searching a single folder (not looking through sub dirs)
<fuzzybunny69y> and then it displays Images Documents Source code and other things at the top to filter it down more
<Ghastly> you can just type, and it will search
<toloykhan> shcherbak , thanx for replay.. but what exactly the algo and kmp mean
<_jesse_> Slie: just throw your question out there
<shcherbak> toloykhan: this just trying to know, reading
<^Phantom^> Is there any way to use terminal to clear what's in the cache?
<_jesse_> though for android specific questions #android-dev will probably be better
<keastes> !ot > Slie
<ubottu> Slie, please see my private message
<yourwhiteshadow> so evidently i can't do anything to my home folder, can't create new documents/folders, what should the permissions be on this folder and how can i change it
<Slie> _Jesse_: not really any question i'm new to IRC but thanks !
<toloykhan> shcherbak: do you have and resources
<_jesse_> ^Phantom^: what cache?
<^Phantom^> the ram
<^Phantom^> Or rather
<^Phantom^> Wait, I'm not on my android
<^Phantom^> Sorry.
<_jesse_> Slie: :) np, this channel is just for ubuntu support questions only though
<shcherbak> toloykhan: Select the pattern matching strategy. (bm = Boyer-Moore, kmp = Knuth-Pratt-Morris) from: http://linux.die.net/man/8/iptables
<tomreyn> toloykhan: kmp is a string comparison algorithm, used to match a string against a packet in this case.
<fuzzybunny69y> I am just not sure how to get nautilus to search the current folder I am in without searching the home folder. Like say if I wanted to find all the files in the current directory with the word php in it or something
<Slie> _jesse_: Well it does have to do with Ubuntu:)
<robertzaccour> fuzzybunny69y, have you tried gnome-do?
<_jesse_> Slie: is it a support question?
<robertzaccour> thats a good search tool. similar to spotlight in os x
<toloykhan> tomregn: thanx very much
<toloykhan> tomreyn: thanx very much
<fuzzybunny69y> robertzaccour, yeah I use kupfer instead though it doesn't seem like it is updated anymore
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello! Please by any chance do you provide some help for Xubuntu users here? [At the Xubuntu channel the support is almost non-existent].
<marverick> oi
<marverick> comunidade do brasil e aki ?
<toloykhan> shcherbak: thax a lot the link is very useful
<Slie> I can only compile Android 2.3 on a 64 bit system but yet there is very little support for the missing libraries and ect. so far the only one i have rand into is Java 1.5
<tomreyn> toloykhan: that link is a website made out of the same information you most likely can read when typing 'man 8 iptables' on your terminal
<Slie> "support as in information for people that are not 100% experienced,yet competent...\
<_jesse_> !pt | marverick
<ubottu> marverick: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<shcherbak> toloykhan: best known tautorial: http://www.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial/iptables-tutorial.html
<Ganymede> Do the open-source ATI drivers on Maverick have any support for power management? My laptop is running 10 or 11 degrees C warmer after I switched from fglrx to the ATI drivers.
<marverick> tranks o/
<marverick> im noob
<marverick> :P
<_jesse_> Slie: mmm, that question would be better suited for #android-dev I think
<_jesse_> marverick: :)
<yourwhiteshadow> i don't have access to write to my home directory, anyone know how i can get access back?
<snapp> i want create the image of the my partition boot (is part of / lvm) i found online this: sudo grub-mkimage --output=/boot/grub/core.img ext2 _chain pc gpt biosdisk lvm , but this command i must do from / of lvm whi access chroot?
<toloykhan> tomreyn: but i couldn't find the string matching in man iptables
<shcherbak> TornadoXubuntu: ask?
<juk> !ask | TornadoXubuntu:
<ubottu> TornadoXubuntu:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tomreyn> TornadoXubuntu: i'm not sure what the policy is, but if your question does not relate to the window manager, try just asking it here and see what you get in return.
<_jesse_> yourwhiteshadow: what does `ls -la /home`  say?
<_jesse_> for your home directory
<snapp> i want create the image of the my partition boot (is part of / lvm) i found online this: sudo grub-mkimage --output=/boot/grub/core.img ext2 _chain pc gpt biosdisk lvm , but this command i must do from / of lvm whi access chroot?
<yourwhiteshadow> _jesse_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567558/
<aaditya_> hello
<_jesse_> yourwhiteshadow: ouch
<_jesse_> yourwhiteshadow: sudo chown -R imran:imran /home/imran
<yourwhiteshadow> _jesse_: yeah it seems i lost access to my own damn home directory LOL
<_jesse_> yourwhiteshadow: assuming imran is your username
<shcherbak> yourwhiteshadow: have your system remounted? ls -l ~
<Slie> Please spit the system you are compiling Android source one plz
<kisuke> how does on disable the login sound?
<yourwhiteshadow> _jesse_: chown: cannot access `/home/imran/.gvfs': Permission denied
<TornadoXubuntu> Actually, I am running (Xubuntu 10.10) with (Thunar File Manager 1.0.2). The problem i am facing is simply a huge delay of almost (35seconds) upon right clicking on the desktop or right clicking anywhere in the file system to access the ("Create Document") option. The whole system will freeze if i did not wait those 35 seconds. Please any ideas or suggestions to solve this issue are greatly appreciated.
<_jesse_> yourwhiteshadow: use used sudo ?
<jasuv> disk full?
<snapp> i want create the image of the my partition boot (is part of / lvm) i found online this: sudo grub-mkimage --output=/boot/grub/core.img ext2 _chain pc gpt biosdisk lvm , but this command i must do from / of lvm whi access chroot?
<_jesse_> *you used
<yourwhiteshadow> _jesse_: yeah of course :)
<_jesse_> yourwhiteshadow: strange, try `sudo su` and then the chmod command as above
<yourwhiteshadow> _jesse_: chmod or chown?
<BIII> Okaaayy... I installed it and now my phone shows up as three cameras. I guess I'll settle for that.
<Slie> does any one know how to change a directory using cd / ?
<juk> TornadoXubuntu: have you been upgrading recently?
<tomreyn> snapp: You question does not seem to make sense. It is most likely a bad translation.
<_jesse_> yourwhiteshadow: sorry, *chmod
<_jesse_> oops
<_jesse_> lol
<_jesse_> chown
<snapp> i want create the image of the my partition boot (is part of / lvm) i found online this: sudo grub-mkimage --output=/boot/grub/core.img ext2 _chain pc gpt biosdisk lvm , but this command i must do from / of lvm whi access chroot?
<FloodBot1> _jesse_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shcherbak> yourwhiteshadow: check log first please, look for "write only"
<_jesse_> BIII: lol
<_jesse_> Slie: what?
<yourwhiteshadow> shcherbak: check which log?
<mneptok> yourwhiteshadow: what is your Linux username?
<yourwhiteshadow> mneptok: "imran" but on boot it shows "imran-P5Q-PRO"
<Slie> how do you use man cd?
<ilea> hi all
<ilea> i have a question
<rww> Slie: you don't. `cd' is a shell builtin; try `help cd' instead.
<kisuke> Slie: just type "man cd" in a term
<shcherbak> yourwhiteshadow: /var/log/ look in   syslog and messages and dmsg
<TornadoXubuntu> juk: I update my PC on a regular basis. But i did not upgrade from a previous release, this is a fresh install on a brand new empty hard drive. My PC was working perfectly the last 4 months without any issues under the same system.
<_jesse_> Slie: cd doesn't have a man entry
<mneptok> yourwhiteshadow: sudo chown -R imran:imran /home/imran && sudo chmod -R 640 /home/imran && sudo chmod -R -x+X /home/imran
<_jesse_> afaik
<TornadoXubuntu> *hard disk
<Slie> how can i install manual pages on any system with a terminal ?
<ilea> i bought a printer and if i plug it in linux will search automaticaly for driver or i have to search for it?
<pragma_> I'm trying to run glxgears but I get a empty black window instead of the gears spinning...
<ilea> i am asking to know what to do
<BIII> ilea: It should automatically go to CUPS
<KB1JWQ> ilea: The former.
<mneptok> Slie: cd is a shell built-in command, so it does not have a nman page
<mneptok> *man
<juk> TornadoXubuntu: you on maverick? natty i think is not enduser-firendly yet
<BIII> ilea: But often it won't work for brand new printer models
<ilea> so it will automatically search or recocnize the printer
<hilarie> What does this mean? Reading package lists... Done
<hilarie> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6E871C4A881574DE
<ilea> its hp
<BIII> ilea: You can hope.
<yourwhiteshadow> mneptok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567560/
<ilea> and i hear that hp haves good suport
<TornadoXubuntu> please do you have any suggestions or tips (juk) that i can cope with at the moment?
<pragma_> If I use the default X.org display drivers (VESA?) it shows the gears, but spinning slowly in software mode.  I want to use hardware accelerated OpenGL, which works in Windows XP on this same machine
<pragma_> if I switch to the maverick ati/radeon drivers, I get a black window for glxgears.
<_jesse_> yourwhiteshadow: did `sudo su` help?
<snapp> i want create the image of the my partition boot (is part of / lvm) i found online this: sudo grub-mkimage --output=/boot/grub/core.img ext2 _chain pc gpt biosdisk lvm , but this command i must do from / of lvm whi access chroot?
<yourwhiteshadow> _jesse_: i didn't try it, wasn't sure whether to use chmod or chown lol
<MyWay> hello, everytime I reboot my notebook, ubuntu power off my hard disk and I can't mount it anymore... what can I do?
<pragma_> anyone have any experience/suggestions for x.org and ati/radeon configuration?
<mneptok> yourwhiteshadow: you need to put that entire command on one line
<ilea> ok i will plug the printer in and see
<MyWay> I have to unplug/replug it everytime
<yourwhiteshadow> mneptok: ahhh, ok lemme try again
<juk> TornadoXubuntu: replace file manager
<_jesse_> hilarie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt
<TornadoXubuntu> with what juk?
<ilea> it starded automatically to search and install the printer:)
<_jesse_> yourwhiteshadow: haha chown
<BIII> Ah, while I'm here, I did have one other enquiry. I tried to play starcraft by mounting an .iso file with 'sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mnt/disk,' and everything worked until I went to play it. The install went fine, but upon launching the game it say that there is an important file that it cannot read from the disk. Is there some sort of limitation to the mount command that might cause this?
<shcherbak> mneptok: ~/.gvfs do not have write pesmission on normal system, or usually, so it will produce err
<root__> hello
<yourwhiteshadow> _jesse_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567562/
<yourwhiteshadow> mneptok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567562/
<shcherbak> yourwhiteshadow: ~/.gvfs do not have write pesmission on normal system, or usually, so it will produce err
<_jesse_> yourwhiteshadow: hmm, interesting
<yourwhiteshadow> _jesse_: sorry jesse, what was that command again?
<sre-su> How to fix this error - E: You do not have enough spave in /var/cache/apt/archives ??
<MyWay> hello, everytime I reboot my notebook, ubuntu power off my hard disk and I can't mount it anymore... what can I do? I have to unplug/replug it everytime
<tomreyn> MyWay: check top gnome panel -> system -> preferences -> power management for a related option and deactivate it.
<mneptok> yourwhiteshadow: sudo chmod 700 .gvfs
<MyWay> ok tomreyn
<mneptok> yourwhiteshadow: those are the perms that dir has on my system
<tomreyn> MyWay: also check with your hardware vendor for a firmware update.
<shcherbak> yourwhiteshadow: youwould want to unmount  /home first
<yourwhiteshadow> mneptok: permission denied lol
<BIII> sre-su: Is your hard drive full?
<hilarie> @_jesse_ ty, will look at that
<juk> !info pcmanfm
<_jesse_> yourwhiteshadow: `sudo su` followed by `sudo chown -R imran:imran /home/imran'
<ubottu> pcmanfm (source: pcmanfm): an extremely fast and lightweight file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 133 kB, installed size 860 kB
<mneptok> _jesse_: that will make no difference
<_jesse_> yourwhiteshadow: well actually the second sudo isn't necessary, but it shouldn't batter
<sre-su> BIII: No
<_jesse_> *matter
<tomreyn> MyWay: regarding the disk drive, that is. even if this only happens on linux but not other operating systems.
<yourwhiteshadow> _jesse_ su invalid option -- 'R'
<MyWay> I don't know, I use only linux
<mneptok> yourwhiteshadow: are you currently connected to FTP, SFTP, or other file servers that would use GVFS>
<lamefun> how to change Jabber password in Empathy?
<shcherbak> _jesse_: sudo su is not ubuntu way of fixing stuff
<tomreyn> MyWay: good choice ;-)
<MyWay> :)
<yourwhiteshadow> whoops sorry all, i unmounted the file system
<yourwhiteshadow> and it works now
<yourwhiteshadow> x.X
<_jesse_> yourwhiteshadow: ? there was no -R on that line
<MyWay> I'll check for a firmware upgrade now
<yourwhiteshadow> CHEERS all
<FloodBot1> yourwhiteshadow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_jesse_> yourwhiteshadow: :P
<tomreyn> MyWay: do you know what drive model you have there precisely?
<shcherbak> yourwhiteshadow: Champ
<yourwhiteshadow> _jesse_ & shcherbak & mneptok: thank you, you guys are awesome
<_jesse_> yourwhiteshadow: I was going to suggest that, but since it seemed to be trying to change the perms on that file I figured it was mounted
<MyWay> tomreyn: how can I check it? I know it's a WD My Book USB 3.0
<phonex01> hello guys
<phonex01> pl
<mneptok> yourwhiteshadow: yes. yes i am. and i'm wearing tights and a cape.
<phonex01> i need urgent help
<tomreyn> MyWay: open a termial window and type: lsusb
<yourwhiteshadow> _jesse_: well, the weird problem is though, that when i log in, i get iceauthority could not be updated, which i think is permission related
<luna1988> hi
<_jesse_> shcherbak: true, I have been on debian for a little while and root is needed for a few, rare, activities
<luna1988> somebody speak spanish
<mneptok> !es | luna1988
<ubottu> luna1988: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<_jesse_> yourwhiteshadow: hrm
<MyWay> tomreyn: Bus 005 Device 002: ID 1058:1123 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<_jesse_> !es | luna1988
<mneptok> luna1988: Ingles solamente aqui, pf
<luna1988> ok
<luna1988> thanks
<mneptok> luna1988: de nada. y gracias.
<shcherbak> _jesse_: Even in Debian it is under argument.
<sre-su> How much usually is required by /var?
<snapp> i want create the image of the my partition boot (is part of / lvm) i found online this: sudo grub-mkimage --output=/boot/grub/core.img ext2 _chain pc gpt biosdisk lvm , but this command i must do from / of lvm whi access chroot?
<MyWay> tomreyn: how can I upgrade the firmware without having Windows? :o
<luna1988> sombody sayme names of programs for chat irc in ubuntu lucid
<luna1988> ?
<MyWay> luna1988: xchat (gnome), kvirc (kde)
<Cyberfusion> i have a kind of complex problem, im trying to use a usb ethernet adapter in virtural box running debian 6.0 from host ubuntu 10.10, its known to the system as eth1 but I cannot see it in network manager
<Cyberfusion> but the problem is sometimes debian can see it
<phonex01> how can i use more than one proxy in ubuntu ?
<phonex01> i mean configure proxy over a proxy
<shcherbak> luna1988: irssi
<snapp> i want create the image of the my partition boot (is part of / lvm) i found online this: sudo grub-mkimage --output=/boot/grub/core.img ext2 _chain pc gpt biosdisk lvm , but this command i must do from / of lvm whi access chroot?
<Cyberfusion> and other times i cannot, right now its not working
<tomreyn> MyWay: use some boot media with FreeDOS on it.
<tomreyn> MyWay: normally you'll find instructions on your vendors' website
<Cyberfusion> and im not sure whats going on, its set in bridge mode and the adapter is working but debian cannot connect
<snapp> i want create the image of the my partition boot (is part of / lvm) i found online this: sudo grub-mkimage --output=/boot/grub/core.img ext2 _chain pc gpt biosdisk lvm , but this command i must do from / of lvm whi access chroot?
<_jesse_> shcherbak: I agree, but there are a couple things root can do that you can't do with sudo
<_jesse_> !repeat | snapp
<ubottu> snapp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<phonex01> guys guys guys i need help
<mycosys> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shcherbak> _jesse_: Rather adive sudo -i then su, miserious think, but we need to trust it.
<shcherbak> *advise*
<juk> snapp: can you rephrase to make sense
<researcher1> any application for bad DVD recovery?
<phonex01> again how can i configure proxy over proxy ..... plz people help me
<Talicom> in my grub menu, there are several options for ubuntu, one for each kernel update. Is there any way to get rid of the differemt options, so there is only ubuntu, recovery mode, and windows?
<_jesse_> shcherbak: mmm true
<shcherbak> researcher1: http://riplinton.blogspot.com/2008/04/using-gnulinux-tools-to-recover-dvd.html
<researcher1> shcherbak: thanks
<_jesse_> Talicom: yeah, uninstall the old kernels
<Slie> how do it turn on linux?
<_jesse_> Talicom: or your can configure grub to just not list them
<chris_osx> #
<shcherbak> chris_osx: $
<_jesse_> Slie: stop
<Slie> _jesse_: okay, okay i promise
<Talicom> I'd prefer to uninstall, but I'd also like to read up on grub configuration. could you tell me how to do the first, and point me to an online source for the other?
<Slie> _jesse_: will you tell me how you learned how to dominate *unix? like the work flow?  all the way down to kernel programming or configuring?
<_jesse_> Talicom: yeah, `apt-get remove linux-image-<stuff>` for the first, <stuff> should be the version number
<_jesse_> Talicom: as for grub, I assume it's on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 somewhere
<Talicom> Thank you very much
<_jesse_> Talicom: np, take note not to uninstall all of the kernels of course ;) not sure if it'd let you do that
<sre-su> I'm on tty using irrsi now. df says that /var/lock Use% is 0 and of /var/run its 1%. /var got 1789396 space. I got 4gb RAM and for installation 47.6 mb of data need to be fetched consuming around 147mb of space. Still I get errors like No space left on device
<sre-su> How to fix it?
<Ghastly> yay reboot
<sre-su> On trying to install pastbinit,I get this error- /usrbin/mandb/: Can't write to /var/cache/man/2442: No space on left device
<snapp> want i create the image of the partition boot (the partition boot is part of / lvm) i found online this link: sudo grub-mkimage --output=/boot/grub/core.img ext2 _chain pc gpt biosdisk lvm , this command must be execute from / of lvm how chroot?
<slie> any one know how to open and view an image file via terminal?
<centHOGG> slie: kewl
<_jesse_> slie: `evince image.jpg`
<littlerue> _jesse_: hey jessie
<littlerue> _jesse_: are you a male or female
<slie> does that use X11 or is that irellevant?
<_jesse_> littlerue: you're offtopic
<Flannel> slie: You mean view them in text form? or open up something in framebuffer? or what?
<rww> littlerue: it doesn't matter.
<slie> Flannel: what would you recommend?
<_jesse_> slie: evince is graphical; wasn't sure what your end goal was
<Flannel> slie: I'm just curious what you're trying to do and what you had in mind by 'view a picture' in a terminal
<slie> _jesse_: probably less graphical as possible.
<centHOGG> like on a low powered rig?
<centHOGG> AMD K6?
<sre-su> On trying to install pastbinit,I get this error- /usrbin/mandb/: Can't write to /var/cache/man/2442: No space on left device. How to fix it?
<Flannel> slie: install caca-utils, and then 'cacaview file'
<slie> Flannel: i know i was messing around on my iphone and i installed something that let me view images via terminal>i no clue what or where it is now but i definatly wanted to view an image via SSH via command line or something
<researcher1> How to read a file on CDROM using Commmand Line
<CoreWar> Hi, does anyone know a channel for asm, especially at&t syntax
<noder> hi how can i print screen in ubuntu
<noder> ?
<littlerue> _jesse_: where im from 'jesse' is strictly a name for females.
<chinosuke> hi all, i had a h/w raid system. And I would like to know the  practical software package for monitoring h/w raid. If you had experiences please share with me. thank you!
<Scott`> noder: press print screen
<CoreWar> noder: or alt+print screen
<_jesse_> littlerue: Still off-topic I see
<_jesse_> slie: with the utils Flannel suggested, you can use img2txt to print directly in the terminal
<slie> littlerue: who would name them self little...?
<littlerue> slie: a homo
<slie> _jesse_:Thanks, i'm looking into it now.
<slie> littlerue:what the hell is your skills?
<snapp> want i create the image of the partition boot (the partition boot is part of / lvm) i found online this link: sudo grub-mkimage --output=/boot/grub/core.img ext2 _chain pc gpt biosdisk lvm , this command must be execute from / of lvm how chroot?
<littlerue> slie: im an expert C hacker
<slie> _jesse_:i didn't knotice did you happen to tell me how you got into and know linux?
<littlerue> slie: and ruby expert
<slie> litterue:where did you start?
<littlerue> slie: in my town
<slie> littlerue:what was your interest and what did you start with?
<littlerue> slie: qbasic, i wanted to write games
<_jesse_> slie: no, I should remind you that this channel is for support questions only
<_jesse_> slie: #linux is a better channel for just talking about linux
<slie> _jesse_: okay i'll quit asking you i just don't like using people i want to find someone who cares to gain "real knowlage from"
<littlerue> slie: dont worry about _jesse_, he's just uptight cos he's alright quite old and still a virgin
<slie> littlerue: what did you end up doing?
<littlerue> slie: C and Ruby development
<_jesse_> *sigh*
<littlerue> slie: im not a lowly "sysadmin" like _jesse_
<littlerue> slie: im a real programmer
<juk> _jesse_: /ignore nick
<slie> littlerue:So developing for the language itself?
<littlerue> slie: yeah i've got a few patches on ruby core
<xman> hi :)
<Wulfy> littlerue,  and what would you have to program if us lowley sysadmins didnt do our job? pen and paper?
<mneptok> littlerue: stop the personal attacks and insults.
<^Phantom^> I downloaded gifsicle, but every time I try to launch it I get told that my window is a terminal.
<^Phantom^> I type "sudo gifsicle" and get "gifsicle: <stdin>: is a terminal"
<slie> littlerue:Cool, will you recommend a path for me if i tell you my current "and i know f$$#@ng stupid path. i need some corruption
<mneptok> ^Phantom^: gksu gifsicle
<^Phantom^> Um, I was just told to authenticate it to modify essential parts of my system, mneptok
<vak> hi all
<slie> littlerue:lunux wirelless wep, java, little python, basic all around all programming knowledge, and fuck windows
<mneptok> ^Phantom^: GUI apps get run with gksu, not sudo, i have no idea what gifsicle does.
<littlerue> slie: learn to spell first, bitch
<mneptok> littlerue: last warning.
<^Phantom^> mneptok, here is the description from Ubuntu Software Center "This is a tool for manipulating GIF image files. It has good support for transparency and colormap manipulation, simple image transformations (cropping, flipping), and creating, deconstructing, and editing GIF animations, which it can also optimize for space."
<vak> System Monitor is OK, but I need to track down the applications that cause high CPU load peaks. Any desktop app can do this?
<slie> littlerue:Okay i know how to spell Bitch, i learned now will you tell me?
<Wulfy> mneptok, i woulda considerd your last request before that the last warning he seems to be trolling for a reason
<mneptok> ^Phantom^: OK, i just use The GIMP :)
<^Phantom^> Ah.
<Wulfy> vak could try htop
<mneptok> Wulfy: i'm in a generous mood. or just stupid.
<slie> littlerue::)P
<Wulfy> mneptok, more so than me maybe i need more coffee :)
<mneptok> Wulfy: i mix Nembutol and a horse tranq in mine. helps a lot on IRC.
<^Phantom^> mneptok, I would imagine maybe gifsicle is missing a front-end?
<vak> Wulfy: great, thx, gonna try it. Other ideas are still welcome!
<Wulfy> vak htop will prity much nail most headaches on the head
<mneptok> ^Phantom^: i have never used the app. i just know that GUI apps can complain about sudo, and gksu should be used.
<slie> So will someone tell me where i can find a mentor?
<snapp> want i create the image of the partition boot (the partition boot is part of / lvm) i found online this link: sudo grub-mkimage --output=/boot/grub/core.img ext2 _chain pc gpt biosdisk lvm , this command must be execute from / of lvm how chroot?
<^Phantom^> mneptok, Ah, okay thank you.  I have learned more about ubuntu tonight.  ^_^
<Wulfy> mneptok,  share the love :)
<kisuke> snapp: what is your native language?
<slie> they have to be serious and can have three of my ideas and take partner in six of my ideas and after that we can talk about how we work together
<vak> kisuke: "C" ! :)
<bryhoyt1> I use "rsync --link-dest" for a backup script, over ssh. When I used to use it between Ubuntu 9.10 and Redhat something-or-other, it creates hardlinks for identical files. When I upgraded to Ubuntu 10.10, it no longer creates hardlinks (it creates full copies of every file). At first I thought the problem was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features#hardlink, but turning that off doesn't fix it! What gives?
<xman> exist any im program for ubuntu,kubuntu
<kisuke> vak: ?
<kisuke> vak: oh, lol
<vak> kisuke: i am guessing re native language :)
<^Phantom^> xman, there are several
 * kisuke unplugs vak's speakeres
<^Phantom^> xman, empathy internet messaging is one that supports multiple protocols (msn, aim, etc.)
 * vak talks with gestures now
<nukem> hey im trying to compile my own kernel using make-kpkg, the compile goes fine however when it goes to make the debian package it fails with error: package linux-image-2.6.37-anfs+ not in control info
 * diemos is taking five girls and himself down to LA this weekend to party.
 * diemos stoked.
<nukem> i never added the +
<nukem> so i dont get what im doing wrong
<nukem> the same command works in Debian lenny
<vak> Wulfy: htop doesn't allow to track down what apps have been lusting the CPU during last time
<vak> Wulfy: at least I don't see this capability in the console app "htop"
<bryhoyt1> Why is rsync --link-dest broken since I upgraded to Ubuntu 10.10? It used to work in older versions.
<TornadoXubuntu> how to set KDE Dolphin 1.5 as my default file manager under xubuntu 10.10?
<vak> quite strange. this demand is quite generic... many people should like to know what app has slowed the PC down for last N minutes
<ucenik21> ?
<ucenik21> oooo
<ucenik21> kako e
<ucenik12> nepismen
<ucenik21> deniiiiiiiiiiiii
<ucenik21> :D>
<ucenik12> deniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ucenik21> .!>
<ucenik12> ulavvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<FloodBot1> ucenik21: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik21> :D
<vak> ucenik21: you got your first PC and happy?
<slie>  So will someone tell me where i can find a mentor?
<xman> ^Phantom^: i know but empathy not support voice call on yahoo
<aslan> hi people, i work in hospital computer technical office. we have 1 server for hospital program. and 1 have other server for firewall. this firewall use ISA server. i want to delete this windows firewall system and i want create linux Firewall for 200 client. what is the good idea for new firewall on linux ? ( on server we intend to install ubuntu 10.10 )
<^Phantom^> xman, I don't know of anything that supports voice call on yahoo, sorry.
<slie> aslan: iptables
<aslan> slie : can you give me hint ? or web address to figure it out bettet
<blue_pearl> xman, may be Pidgin ..
<aslan> slie : can you give me hint ? or web address to figure it out better ?
<xman> blue_pearl i have pidgin and not support voice call on yahoo		
<slie> aslan: http://www.netfilter.org iptables will do you just well and will be what you probably want to invest your time in, and if not go look at it and come back with questions, it will give you full! control over time. and full control if you know what you want know easy to use
<aslan> slie: thank you, let me check.
<slie> aslan: plus your using Ubuntu so that is probably what you want for a firewall
<xman> so not exist any program with yahoo voice call support?
<aaditya__> hello]
<xman> ??? :(
<xman> i think this is a problem with linux "yahoo voice call suport"
<ucenik21> ?
<ucenik21> fsad
<ucenik21> f
<ucenik21> dsg
<ucenik21> f
<FloodBot1> ucenik21: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blue_pearl> xman, i its only yahoo that u want 2 voice chat then try GYachi
<ucenik21> hdg
<Firefishe> I'm using Lucid and Firefox 3.6.13 | I'm clicking on this link from within a logged-in webpage:  javascript:submitForm('w4101-1.11.0.pdf');  |  Nothing is happening when I click on it.  What might the problem be?
<ucenik12> tosooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ucenik12> toso
<ucenik12> tos
<ucenik12> toso
<FloodBot1> ucenik12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik12> gadu
<ucenik12> majmune
<ucenik15> kuit da mi go jadit
<ucenik15> mozit
<ucenik12> sssssssssssssssssssss
<mneptok> aslan: check out http://www.smoothwall.org/
<ucenik15> mizit
<xman> i have gyachy 1.2.10 installed webcam work great but voice call not work blue_pearl
<ucenik21> toso
<ardchoille> !ops ucenik15 and friends, spamming
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ucenik21> od deka ke ojme
<ucenik21> ?
<ucenik21> ?
<mneptok> ucenik21: English only
<ucenik15> od kaj recit
<Fudge> can grub detect ufs partitions
<ucenik21> nema da oda jas
<ucenik21> ne mi se jade
<ucenik21> misla jade mi se ama
<ucenik21> nm
<ucenik21> mal
<FloodBot1> ucenik21: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik15> a mozit li kuit da mi go jadit
<ucenik15> a
<xman> any ideas?
<Ghastly> haha
<ucenik15> a mozit kurit da mi go jadit
<ucenik15> a
<blue_pearl> xman, gyachi says in its site that it suppors though i have nevr voice chat with yahoo on linux
<Fudge> ucenik15  only english
<ardchoille> mneptok: there were three nicks doing the spamming just a few ago
<Andorin> I torrented the live installer for Debian Squeeze with GNOME. I'm trying to use Ubuntu's Startup Disk Creator tool to add it to my flash drive. However, right at the end I get this error: "An uncaught exception was raised: Invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'"
<xman> gyache nt support voice call
<blue_pearl> xman, or this thread in ubuntu forum may be helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414121
<mneptok> ardchoille: hence the +q
<ardchoille> mneptok: ah, thank you :)
<shamelessn00b> Hi guys, I wanted to know, I've ubuntu maverick running as an ec2 instance
<shamelessn00b> I want to installl a null audio source
<ardchoille> mneptok: I tried the !ops trigger, didn't know it had been removed
<shamelessn00b> what should I do?
<shamelessn00b> 2.6.35-24-virtual
<shamelessn00b> that's my kernel version
<shamelessn00b> I've installed alsa but under the directory /dev/snd only these two files are displayed
<DJones> ardchoille: You missed the | between the !ops and the nick you were reporting, so ubottu thought it was unrecognised bot trigger
<shamelessn00b> seq  timer
<ardchoille> DJones: ah hah, thank you for that
<wangzhy> hello ,everyone
<aslan> slie:  i take a look of this. but i look something same as this program http://www.kerio.com/control this kind software in linux. controlling and access ing to network and internet. is there any software same as Kerio or ISA Server or ForeFront in Windows ?
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello! PLease how to change the default file manager under Xubuntu 10.10 from Thunar 1.0.2 to KDE Dolphin 1.5?
<ubaidullah> hi jesse
<TornadoXubuntu> Any ideas are greatly appreciated.
<Gnea> TornadoXubuntu: install kubuntu-desktop
<TornadoXubuntu> Please how am i suppose to do that Gnea
<Gnea> TornadoXubuntu: open a terminal and type:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   - when it's done, you logout, login again but select kde as the session
<TornadoXubuntu> Thanks lots Gnea! :D
<Firefishe> I'm using Lucid and Firefox 3.6.13 | I'm clicking on this link from within a logged-in webpage:  javascript:submitForm('w4101-1.11.0.pdf');  |  Nothing is happening when I click on it.  What might the problem be?
<pwnt> -o
<Tiaagos> Someone plays Dofus? I'm having problem in audio.
<kisuke> any one here using lirc?
<alexhq> Booted from 10.10 live cd. Need username and password. What I should type?
<xman> try ubuntu
<xman> im not sure but
<alexhq> no success. It looks like a kind of IQ test
<histo> alexhq: live cd should not ask for username or pass.
<xman> yes
<alexhq> histo, I know it from docs, but it asks
<histo> alexhq: veryify the disk.
<DJones> alexhq: You shouldn't need a username & password for a livecd, but sometimes it does ask for one for some reason, one suggestion is to leave them blank or let them time out
<histo> !md5sum | alexhq
<ubottu> alexhq: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<alexhq> ok
<alexhq> DJones: won't accept blank. Weird.
<kisuke> ok, can any one help me figure out where to st the delay beteween keystrokes on a remote?
<Tiaagos> someone plays Dofus? I'm having problem in audio.
<DJones> alexhq: It could be a bad burn to a cd, it might be worth checking the md5sum of the iso/cd in case its not burned correctly
<Andorin> I torrented the live installer for Debian Squeeze with GNOME. I'm trying to use Ubuntu's Startup Disk Creator tool to add it to my flash drive. However, right at the end I get this error: "An uncaught exception was raised: Invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'". What's going on and what can I do?
<alexhq> yeah, ok I'll check it. thanks
<owner_> hi
<dagon666> hello, how to keep my hwclock accordingly with system clock ? After every reboot my hwclock goes back one hour behind the system clock
<dagon666> anyone?
<Elnino> hello guyz, i mistakenly deleted my virtal windows, how do i recover it back
<Gnea> dagon666: by using ntpdate
<Gnea> !ntp | dagon666
<ubottu> dagon666: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<xman> dagon666 what is hwclock
<sreedas> I'm on Live Ubuntu now and unable to access /home/ accounts since they encryted. How can I access my account data?
<dagon666> hwclock is your RTC installed on the motherboard - the one which is visible in bios, the problem is that my system clock (visible for example via "date") is correct but due to my timezone its one hour ahead then my hwclock, everytime I correct the hwclock and reboot the system restores the - 1 hour
<cristian> ciao a tutti
<augore> whats the best method to set up wpa2 wireless with ubuntu server?
<dagon666> can I somehow have those too synchronized ?
<researcher1> how to read CDROM file using a command line
<augore> ISO file?
<dagon666> researcher1: mount -o loop <your_iso_image> <place_where_you_want_to_mount_it>
<red2kic> !iso | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Firefishe> What does this mean:   server does not support RFC 5746, see CVE-2009-3555
<ubottu> The TLS protocol, and the SSL protocol 3.0 and possibly earlier, as used in Microsoft Internet Information Services (IIS) 7.0, mod_ssl in the Apache HTTP Server 2.2.14 and earlier, OpenSSL before 0.9.8l, GnuTLS 2.8.5 and earlier, Mozilla Network Security Services (NSS) 3.12.4 and earlier, multiple Cisco products, and other products, does not properly associate renegotiation handshakes with an existing connection, which allows man-in-the-middle attackers t
<researcher1> dagon666: whats an ISO image?
<amit> is there any command to change ur BIOS password through terminal?
<kisuke> amit: not as far as i know
<augore> cant you plug a new bios chip in?
<hilarie> @Amit what kind of bios?
<amit> hilare:to login
<Elnino> i have lost the .vdi file for my virtual box virtual machine. How do i recover it
<hilarie> http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-bios-password.html
<amit> Elnino:use Davory forensic tool
<amit> hilarie: i want to know if it can be changable via terminal not by s/w or anythong else?'
<Jordan_U> !undelete | Elnino
<ubottu> Elnino: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<bazhang> amit, its not
<hilarie> what bazhang said
<amit> bazhang: i think so
<bazhang> amit, not an ubuntu issue.
<MIH1406> Hi, I want to "chmod" a folder to 644 and all the enclosed files and folders in Terminal
<rumpe1> MIH1406, chmod -R 644 folder
<MIH1406> rumpe1, thanks
<MIH1406> rumpe1, I will try it
<MIH1406> how to read permissions from a folder? I want to see its permissions
<augore> ls -al
<kisuke> ok, can any one help me figure out where to set the delay beteween keystrokes on a remote using lirc?
<jhattara> does someone have experience with kexec? are there any disadvantages in rebooting with it instead of doing a regular soft boot?
<MIH1406> i want to list folders only on ls -la
<jhattara> MIH1406, ls -lad */
<guest101> i have a loose connection in my headphone socket, is there a way of changing my microphone socket into my headphone socket
<wsxws> hi all
<guest101> on ubuntu
<wsxws> i always uses debian before. when i update my ubuntu is it as easy as updating debian ?
<Gnea> guest101: no, you'll have to fix it or get a new soundcard
<histo> wsxws: yes same command
<wsxws> updating sources, installing apt/aptitude/dplg and aptitude full-upgrade ?
<wsxws> dpkg
<jhattara> wsxws, ubuntu is debian based, and uses the same package management system
<sre-su> Can partimage backup and restore ntfs filesystems?
<wsxws> okies, thanks then
<lucagiove> sre-su: i think so if you clone bit by bit but never tried
<sre-su> lucagiove: I'm on sysrescuecd suggested as download on the partimage website to backup on hdd. Have you tried that cd?
<lucagiove> sre-su: yep
<hawk_11785> hi all :)
<amit> i have changed my hostname from /etc/hostname  and  /etc/hosts        but why the termial shows my old hostname
<sre-su> lucagiove: Can it restore MBR?
<researcher1> how to correct "Error splicing file: Input/output error" while reading a CD?
<amit> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<lucagiove> sre-su: mbr is at the beginning of the partition then If you create an image from the device I think mbr will be there
<lucagiove> sre-su: I remember now I tried once and it worked
<Administ1ator> test
<lucagiove> but i think ntfs support is sperimental on partimage
<Putr> hey ppl! I have a problem that i dont know how to search for on google. I hate it when i dbclick a few programs to open, but they need a long time to open so i go do other stuff (like typing in truecrypt password) but when the new windows open they always switch me away from my active window. I whant to load the new windows in the background. Any ideas?
<sre-su> lucagiove: That depends on compression level... Gzip or bzip2 worked for you?
<lucagiove> sre-su: it's suggested to have a non sparse filesystem
<guest101> Gnea: thanks for the help
<lucagiove> sre-su: actually I've always used gzip
<lucagiove> sre-su: bzip is too slow..
<arvind_khadri> hi, i have been using FF from the mozilla PPA, but now I want to switch back to the Ubuntu repository one, how do i do that? If i try to remove firefox, it doesnt let me do that as it says ubuntu-desktop recommends it.
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1+bzr53 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Gnea> guest101: cheers, sorry I couldn't give you the answer you wanted, it's actually physically and electronically impossible
<Gnea> oops
<lm> ahah
<jhattara> arvind_khadri, when opening the synaptic package manager, you can also change which version you want to use from a specific package, in case different repositories have different versions
<bazhang> arvind_khadri, ubuntu-desktop is safe to remove btw.
<jhattara> can't remember the specifics, as i don't have an ubuntu desktop at hand right now
<MagicJ> I have a system where in a directory du reports: 27080676 ./public_html  then shows all the subdirectories of public_html, they do not come close to 10% of the 27080676, where is the soace bein used
<bazhang> jhattara, he needs ppa-purge
<Nibinaear> Had to post this, MTBS syndrome: http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/The-Tragedy-of-Microsoft-Trained-Brain-Syndrome-71800.html
<bazhang> !ot | Nibinaear
<ubottu> Nibinaear: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<researcher1> when I type the command sh hplip-3.11.1.run the CLI says No network but my proxy setting is correct n is applied systemwide
<Blorg28> Is there a way to tell ubuntu to mount my usb drive to a fixed folder ?
<jhattara> bazhang, does, firefox-ppa works different from other non-standard repositories ?
<lucagiove> Blorg28: udev rules
<wietze> hello; I am experiencing very slow wifi connection with ubuntu 10.10; much as described as in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/linux/+bug/621265 ; does anyone happen to know if there is a working solution to this issue?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 621265 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "Slow Wireless Connection in Intel 3945abg" [High,Confirmed]
<bazhang> jhattara, not that I know of, he said he wanted to switch back the official line, so ppa-purge is what he would need
<amit> what is difference between gksudo and sudo?
<DJones> !gksudo | amit
<bazhang> !gksudo > amit
<ubottu> amit: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ubottu> amit, please see my private message
<jhattara> bazhang, if the package has same name, but different version in two different repositories, you can also choose in synaptic which version to use and downgrade software
<lm> /c/
<bazhang> jhattara, that's not the case with respect to PPA
<Blorg28> lucagiove: no other way ?
<lucagiove> Blorg28: don't know that's the low level way  :)
<Blorg28> lucagiove: yeah I know but it would be easier for me to tell the person to click here and here and choose a folder, than edit an undev rules (find the hdd serial with lsusb etc lol) :) thanks anyway
<jhattara> bazhang, so it's a bug with PPA specifically ?
<bazhang> jhattara, you may be thinking of app "pinning"
<lucagiove> Blorg28: don't know then.. would be useful as you said
<jhattara> bazhang, can't remember what exactly i did, but recently i wanted to try a software version that wasn't in the standard repos, can't remember if i used PPA or another non-standard repo to upgrade, then when i found out that the newer version didn't work as expected, i just used synaptic to force version
<lucagiove> Blorg28: for what I know the disk is always mounted in /media/"partitio label" right?
<Blorg28> lucagiove: I think so
<Blorg28> lucagiove: the thing is : I need the person to plug the drive, and then I want it to click on a bash script I made that will rsync his home
<bazhang> jhattara, forcing version is not  a good decision as compared to purging the ppa and getting back on the official track
<Blorg28> lucagiove: problem is : if the drive is not mounted in the same directory each time, it will fail
<jhattara> bazhang, might cause problems later on if the standard repos upgrade, right ?
<bazhang> jhattara, ppa are always a crapshoot. the fewer the better
<MegaHerz> Hi all. I have problems with my mouse pointer. It stops accepting clicks once per 2-3 minutes, then somehow it start working again, then fail again etc...
<MegaHerz> Where could be the problem?
<jhattara> bazhang, depends on what you need and what you're doing, there are some stuff where your options are 1) build from source, 2) build a deb from source, 3) use PPA, in those i'd always use the option 3: PPA
<lucagiove> Blorg28: I see
<rumpe1> MegaHerz, i would test it on another usb-port, if its has a usb connector
<jhattara> bazhang, but i can agree to using as little external repositories as possible
<lmvc> Hi guys. Im trying to install Mathematica in my ubuntu 9.10. I got a .sh file to install and according to the manual, I mush write sh file.sh. After 3 minutes I execute the command I got: CRITICAL FAILURE: PrintIntroduction() Error. In the next line ... ProductTitle not defined... and finally, ..... Installation failed. See /temp/InstallErrors-4105. I open InstallErros-4105 but I dont understand anything there. Please help me with this
<Karen245> Hello, Can someone tell me what is the recommended/common file/folder permissions to set on apache server? and which user owner to use ?
<lucagiove> Blorg28: you could make some tests looking at the mount output command..
<MegaHerz> rumpe1: I did it, and tried another mouse too - same resulty
<MegaHerz> rumpe1: also, right mouse button - works, while left - don't
<Blorg28> lucagiove: right. I have to find a way to list the mounted device, find the serial, and rsync on it
<rumpe1> MegaHerz, then i would recommend a look into the system logs like dmesg/messages/Xorg.0.log...
<lucagiove> Blorg28: if the disk is always the same you can check the UUID
<jhattara> Karen245, 644 with owner other than apache process for everything you don't need to write through web interface
<Blorg28> lucagiove: yes the disk is the same. What's the UUID ? how can I get it ? fdisk ?
<MegaHerz> rumpe1: see nothing interesting about mouse
<lucagiove> Blorg28: the UUID is the partitio id which is always the same..
<F|shie> I am trying to install a dummy-snd module to enable some applications that requires a sound driver, but i get this error http://pastebin.com/sFJeyKqe any1 got clues to this -_-
<jhattara> Karen245, 666 (or 664 if apache's process belongs to the group) if apache needs to write something, or preferrably 644 with owner set to apache's owner if possible
<Jordan_U> F|shie: Have you tried simply using padsp/aoss?
<jhattara> Karen245, and +x (or 755 775 777) for folders
<lmvc> Somebody help me with my problem. Please
<F|shie> no
<Blorg28> lucagiove: ok. I'll take a look at it, thx
<F|shie> can u tell me about it
<basw> anyone ever made a full encrypted filessystem under ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> F|shie: Try "padsp some_command" where some_command is the program you're trying to run.
<Blorg28> basw: using encfs here
<jhattara> Karen245, with any system that is accessible via anything else except physical connection, keep the write permissions as restrictive as possible
<basw> Blorg28, do you know how to unwrap the encryption key of the filesystem, not the users home .Private dir?
<basw> I have the passphrases
<Blorg28> basw: you're talking about encfs ?
<basw> ecryptfs
<lucagiove> Blorg28: just google uuid
<F|shie> Jordan_U: im trying to setup a siptosis with skype on a ec2...i dont think pulseaudio would work like that
<basw> Blorg28, Luke
<Blorg28> basw: don't know, I'm using encfs. It's an encryption system using fuse, and encrypting on the fly
<F|shie> Jordan_U: That is why i need to load module snd_dummy ...
<Blorg28> lucagiove: yep already done, thank you
<^Phantom^> sorry for all the quits joins earlier
<basw> I can retrieve the passphrase from the /home/user/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase but not from the whole disk
<Jordan_U> F|shie: skype works fine with alsa.
<MegaHerz> Now my mouse pointer turned into vertical slash akin entering text, and feels no clicks, and presses no buttons when clicking
<Blorg28> lmvc: pastebin your error file ?
<basw> Blorg28, i want to make a new encryption key not a new passphrase
<Blorg28> basw: I'm not using ecryptfs, I'm using ENCFS, I can't help you sorry
<F|shie> Jordan_U: actually i did not try it after compiling alsa...i was trying to load a dummy module....but this error does not  make sense...
<MegaHerz> And there are repeating messages in syslog when I touch almost not-functioning Touchpad: psmouse.c: Touchpad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 4
<basw> but how would you change the encryption key of an encfs system then?
<basw> Blorg28, but how would you change the encryption key of an encfs system then?
<lmvc> <Blorg28> sorry I dont underestand what you mean by pastebin. Im not an english speaker
<bazhang> lmvc, paste.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> F|shie: You shouldn't need to compile ALSA, or do any manual configuration for that matter, to use skype.
<Blorg28> lmvc: you copy the content of your error file on http://pastebin.com/ or the link bazhang gave you
<Blorg28> lmvc: so we can see the content
<lmvc> <Blorg28> OK
<leaveboy> It's time to go!byebye everyone!
<Blorg28> lmvc: don't forget to give us the link
<TommyG> Is the pure-ftpd that comes with Ubuntu 8.04 LTS compiled with support for virtual hosts?
<lmvc> <Blorg28> Ok I already did that. The file name is MathematicaV8. Thanks again
<joobie> guys ive got a mount process that is chewing through cpu .. it's state is 'R' but i can't kill -9 it. any ideas how to get rid of it? had a look at lsof and not seeing anythign there in the relating that i can kill
<lmvc> <Blorg28> The link is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567590/
<shamelessn00b> I have an issue regarding alsa on ubuntu maverick
<Blorg28> lmvc: what are you launching exactly ?
<edwardteach> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lmvc> <Blorg28> an .sh file. According to what i read, this file is the installer.
<shamelessn00b> how can I use a dummy soundcard on ubuntu maverick
<Blorg28> lmvc: do you have the original dvd mounted ?
<mae_tae> what is this port 47512 all about ?
<Blorg28> lmvc: look here http://support.wolfram.com/kb/1146
<Blorg28> lmvc: follow those steps
<lmvc> <Blorg28> I got the installer from a friend. I already read these steps, however, for the installation, they start mounting the dvd. I dont have a dvd
<lmvc> <Blorg28> just have a .sh file
<CoreWar> How can I write the string "foo\0" in a buffer in assembly ? (considered I have malloc a block of size 4 and store the pointer address in register %si)
<Blorg28> lmvc: I can't help you more sorry. Contact the company from where you bought the license
<rumpe1> CoreWar, what does this has to do with ubuntu?
<Phoebus> Hey, anyone know an easier way to get Ralink usb wireless to work - why are guides min 5 pages for just a wireless adapter? Wtf?
<lmvc> <Blorg28> Ok im gonna ask my friend where did he get the installer. I dont know if they actually bought Mathematica. Thanks my friend
<llutz> Phoebus: that you'll have to ask ralinktech
<ashish> how to install libconfig on ubuntu?
<Phoebus> llutz, bought this stupid adapter because it "said" linux support, didn't know I had to do 20 steps for it to work... ffs.
<CoreWar> rumpe1: sorry for this out of subject, is there a chan more appropriate for assembly questions ?
<ljsoftnet> what does it mean if my processor has 1 core and 2 threads? i mean the intel atom N450?
<Jordan_U> Phoebus: Ralink is an odd company, they often release open source drivers but the drivers are unstable and completely inapropriate for inclusion in the mainline kernel. They're getting better, but for current linux support I would stick to PCI wireless cards rather than USB and specifically Atheros and Intel cards.
<histo> ljsoftnet: 1 core with hyper threading probably would show up that way
<ljsoftnet> histo: does it have the same, power with 2 cores?
<edwardteach> Phoebus,  nearly all wifi cards  work well with ubuntu and linux, you need to find out the chip and driver if it will not plug and play!
<Phoebus> Jordan_U, I realize that now, but I'm just bad - especially at the false advertising. It's like "oh yeah, linux suports, in 30 steps or more!!" :P Gah, I want to throw it out the window, spent a day trying to make it work >.<
<histo> ljsoftnet: no two cores would be two cpus each with their own hyper threading.
<histo> ljsoftnet: I'm sure you can find specs for that processor on google.
<Jordan_U> Phoebus: Return it and send a complaint to Ralink. The latter especially.
<histo> ljsoftnet: I have a 550 which I believe is the dual core 1.8ghz
<ljsoftnet> histo: ok thanks man
<Phoebus> Jordan_U, thinking about sending them a bomb, or anthrax envelope to be precise... but yes.
<amit> i ahve deleted a user through command deluser but when i go to terminal in home and type ls -l  it shows the user that i had deleted.howz it possible and how to get rid of this?
<bazhang> Phoebus, thats not appropriate here
<Phoebus> bazhang, humor processor broken? Don't worry :P
<bazhang> Phoebus, death threats are not funny. so keep it appropriate here
<amit> plz tell any one!
<TommyG> I'm having a problem setting up virtual hosts on pure-ftpd. No matter which IP-addresses I symlink in /etc/pure-ftpd, anon login still goes to the home folder of the ftp-user
<Phoebus> Pft, robots.
<sacarlson> basw: I found a good tutorial that has pics on how to change password in ecrytfs http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/Ecryptfs
<iqpi> amit: whats your problem?
<ashish> how to install libconfig on ubuntu?
<amit> iqpi: i have created a user and delete it through terminal using deluse but when i checked through ls -l  it shows that user that i have deleted?
<edwardteach> amit,  its just the dir and file struct left after the  skeleton  set up for the user! i think you have to del manualy !
<basw> sacarlson: thanks but i use full disk encryption not .Private encryption..
<iqpi> ashish: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libconfig
<bazhang> ashish, there are 29 libconfig packages
<MegaHerz> How to run a script upon every Xserver start?
<MegaHerz> what is the Ubuntu way to do this?
<Blorg28> amit: or use --remove-home next time
<sacarlson> basw: but does it use ecryptfs?
<bazhang> ashish, you'll need to be more specific
<ashish> I want to parse my config files
<ashish> lets say I want all the packages
<ashish> how do I do that?
<bazhang> ashish, then search in synaptic and install them
<iqpi> amit: perhaps you have deleted the user but not the user home directory, so when you do it, you see that directory, try sudo rm -r user
<amit> blorg28: it said user doesnot exist
<ashish> did that, but when I run a file using the libconfig.h header , it doesnt compile
<sacarlson> basw: there is like 4 different encryption formats, without knowing that makes it a bit harder
<Blorg28> amit: yes, you already delete the user
<Blorg28> amit: I said "next time" for another user
<bazhang> ashish, you have build-essential installed ?
<Blorg28> amit: deluser remove the user, but not the home folder (by default), unless you specify --remove-home
<amit> so how to remove home
<ashish> nope, I thought I did though
<ashish> let me try after installing build essential
<iqpi> amit: sudo rm -r /home/user
<basw> <sacarlson> i want to retrieve the encyption key, not the passphrase because i have that, from my full encrypted disk. I use encryptfs
<Ze-M> why now webpages fonts appear in a weird way? isnt freetype patents free now?
<monstro> hi everyone,
<amit> iqpi:thanx
<amit> blorg28:thanx
<basw> sacarlson,  you can get the encryption key of the .Private folder with: ecryptfs-unwrap-passphare file
<basw> sacarlson, i need the full disk encryption key but cannot find the command for that..
<medfly> hi dudes, I want my (separate) /home partition to be encrypted, is there a trivial way to do this on install?
 * medfly is on the livecd
<medfly> I found some guide but it's describing a complicated way :P
<sacarlson> basw: what link did you use to create a full encrypted install?
<amit> how to decrypt my md5 password through terminal
<basw> link, the cd
<monstro> I'm running the ubuntu 10.10 into live cd! which is the password to log in on system?
<basw> no link, just the cd with the iso file
<iqpi> monstro: there is no password
<bazhang> ashish, lets keep it in channel please
<iqpi> monstro: just type sudo before the comand and you will get root privileges
<ashish> ok, bazhang , how do I direct the messages to you?
<bazhang> ashish, why do you want to compile? and what exactly
<ashish> is it done automatically when i write ur name?
<iqpi> ashish: just type */query user without * and you will have a new window with a private chat
<Homer> hi
<ashish> I want to parse my configuration file written in a structured format . and extract data from it using a C program
<bazhang> iqpi, we keep chat here not in PM, and its always better to ask *first*
<frans__> `
<edwardteach> medfly,  on install its just a check box ! but it not allways a good idea!
<iqpi> bazhang: ok, i was just givin information, I agree with you ;)
<medfly> edwardteach: why not
<medfly> but sweet, good to know
<bazhang> ashish, still not clear what exactly you are compiling
<medfly> I hope ubuntu reporting crashes is for no good reason
<MegaHerz> How to run a script upon every Xorg start? I placed a script into /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ but now any session fails to start
<ashish> bazhang, its simple ... I want to extract data from a config file using a C program that references the libconfig.h header file. thats all
<jatt> C is the wrong language to manipulate text
<bazhang> ashish, sorry, not able to help with such little info
<edwardteach> medfly, if you are going to play with your system and a novice your data may unrecoverable
<franzce> 2/exit
<ashish> what sort of info are u looking for?
<medfly> I'm not that much of a novice...
<ashish> bazhang, what info are u wanting?
<medfly> I'm just really lazy
<sacarlson> basw: I meant what website did you use as a method to encrypt your entire install?
<Guest60211> i just wanted you guys and girl opinions since i am just starting to learn i would like to know which ubuntu should i get ubuntu 10.10 or ultimate ubuntu which one would be the best for my machine i have a intel core 2 quad cpu Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 4 cpu and 2 gig of memory
<bazhang> Guest60211, one is supported here
<Guest60211> okay is ubuntu 10.10 support multi core
<jatt> wtf is ultimate ubuntu?
<Scott`> yes it does
<bazhang> Guest60211, yes
<Guest60211> just found out it exist
<iqpi> Guest60211: yes, ubuntu supports multicore
<Guest60211> jatt just found out that ultimate ubuntu existed if you want to check it out there the official website http://ultimateedition.info/
<bazhang> !ot | Guest60211
<ubottu> Guest60211: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jatt> looks like warez
<jatt> that's not the real ubuntu
<Guest60211> ubottu very sorry first time i use this channel wasn't sure wont happen again
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shamelessn00b> I've no sound card installed on my system and I'd like to use the null audio, is that possible?
<Guest60211> good thing i didn't get it
<Guest60211> also had another question that is related to ubuntu the real one
<bazhang> Guest60211, welcome to chat about it in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<Guest60211> thank for the link
<Guest60211> my question is is it possible to read ntfs windows hard drive under ubuntu without reformating in fat and losing everything
<jhattara> Guest60211, yes
<jhattara> Guest60211, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<andai_> Hi. I wanna clone my USB install to a HD. is this practical?
<iqpi> Guest60211: the driver for read and write ntfs is suported in linux since kernel 2.6.28 or so. Soo...
<bazhang> andai, sure
<bazhang> !clone > andai
<ubottu> andai, please see my private message
<MegaHerz> Does anybody know
<MegaHerz> How to run a script upon every Xorg start? I placed a script into /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ but now any session fails to start
<iqpi> !clone > iqpi
<ubottu> iqpi, please see my private message
<Guest60211> jhattara thanks very much this will help me alot and thanks to everybody else for your help
<andai> bazhang: I meant, like, with dd
<MegaHerz> How to output something into syslog to test whether my script is called?
<Blorg28> !clone Blorg28
<Blorg28> !clone > Blorg28
<ubottu> Blorg28, please see my private message
<knxville> i heart ubuntu
<robertzaccour> <3
<knxville> robertzaccour, keep using ubuntu.. win is bs..
<jaeger_beer> I am using Ubuntu as a syslog server. Is there a tool (GUI) to view the syslog from a client such as Windows, Mac?
<jatt> vi
<rumpe1> jaeger_beer, gui on a server? ... i would recommend cli
<knxville> rumpe1, he asks for a tool to watch the syslog in a GUI
<knxville> from another station
<jatt> what's wrong with vi
<Ve2> Hmm if I try to boot the ubuntu server disk from a usb dvd drive it loads the installer and then says it cant find the disk. What is the deal?
<jaeger_beer> I want to view the syslog from the ubuntu server from my Mac or Windows PC. I prefer to view it in my web browser but client software is also oke
<jatt> notepad
<erUSUL> jaeger_beer: ssh to the server and use tail
<Pumpkin-> jaeger_beer: very VERY crude option. Setup a webserver, make it serve whereever you are storing the syslog files. (+security considerations)
<Guest60211> is it possible on ubuntu to watch my network to see who is actually downloading my files i share to make sure nobody is cracking me
<Pumpkin-> but I'd generally read syslog output, particularly from multiple systems with some combination of tail and grep on the command line
<robertzaccour> ever notice nobody ever pirates Ubuntu?
<Ve2> That is because Ubuntu implements a new kind of DRM
<Ve2> Called F.R.E.E
<jaeger_beer> Oke understood. No graphical tool available. I prefer ssh in combination with tail then
<Pumpkin-> jaeger_beer: if your needs are met by the free version of splunk, you might want to consider that too.
<ikonia> robertzaccour: don't be stupid please, it's an open license
<robertzaccour> duh
<robertzaccour> i was making a joke
<nagaozen> hey
<ikonia> robertzaccour: then don't, you've been told the topic of this channel
<jaeger_beer> oKe splunk i shall try. Thanks
<nagaozen> anyone here could help me to test my new gedit-plugin ?
<jennie> ii aamm ggeettiinng ddoouubbllee tteexxtt iinn uubbuunnttuu wwhhiillee ttyyppiinngg ,, ppllzz hheelpp mmee ::((
<sacarlson> Guest60211: there are many ways one being using wireshark  that will provide you the ip that connections come and other info
<robertzaccour> i bet you were a hall monitor in grade school
<erUSUL> !info ntop | Guest60211
<ubottu> Guest60211: ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-14 (maverick), package size 2555 kB, installed size 10712 kB
<iqpi> jennie: sorry but you message make me laught xDDDD hahaha that was really funny (sorry)
<suigeneris> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Guest18482> is there a way to uninstall all the "recommended updates" you did in the past? I'm afraid I installed too much...
<suigeneris> hello
<rumpe1> Guest18482, no
<madfox> Guest18482 turning off your computer and going outside where you belong helps
<kokozedman> hey guys....
<kokozedman> anyone what official kernel version is the current kernel for maverick?
<suigeneris> in windows, I inserted ubuntu cd and it fired up a GUI installer. is that wubi? if yes, after installing shouldn't it ask me at boot what OS I want?
<kokozedman> i'm looking into using TUN/TAP feature inside LXC.... and that only works with kernel built from official 2.6.35.9 or greater
<Pumpkin-> Guest18482: you can see what you have installed from /var/log/apt/history.log. Going back versions is slightly trickier, I think you would need to find old .deb's and install them manually. However, you almost certainly don't want to roll back updates unless you know one has caused you a specific problem.
<madfox> kokozedman, get maverick if you insist, and merely install the proper kernel you need
<MadHaTTer_666> :( my linux liscense was revoked
<Guest18482> Pumpkin the thing is I just have a small harddisk and it's getting too full
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: what are you talking about ?
<Guest18482> madfox, but today is my day off from work!
<Pumpkin-> ahh, so you don't really want to roll back old updates, you just want to uninstall things you don't use :)
<MadHaTTer_666> lool so far i asuck at linux
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: ok, are you using ubuntu ?
<MadHaTTer_666> yes
<erUSUL> kokozedman: 2.6.35
<MadHaTTer_666> how to u terminate a process in terminal?
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: ok, check out https://help.ubuntu.com it's a good starting point
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: it will give you an idea of the basics of how to use ubuntu
<erUSUL> MadHaTTer_666: kill PID
<suigeneris> after installing wubi, I am not being asked what OS I want. how come?
<suigeneris> !wubi
<MadHaTTer_666> any suffix or input later?
<sagaci> suigeneris, mustn't have installed properly
<kokozedman> madfox, erUSUL: i know that it's using 2.6.35.... but exactly which one? 2.6.35.0?
<MadHaTTer_666> ohh i dont need the basics
<MadHaTTer_666> i just keep running into problems
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: you said you suck at linux, learning the basics will help with that
<erUSUL> kokozedman: i guess that all the stable patches are included in it + ubuntu specific ones
<madfox> MadHaTTer_666 sounds like you need the basics to me...
<MadHaTTer_666> ohh when i say i suck at linux i mean doing things more like modprobes in unusual enviroments and knowing every usable app
<madfox> MadHaTTer_666 and yet kill is not a modprobe
<MadHaTTer_666> ik
<MadHaTTer_666> u wouldnt belive some of the sht ive had to do over the last week
 * jfm` is away: Je ne suis pas là
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: control the language
<ikonia> !away > jfm`
<ubottu> jfm`, please see my private message
<MadHaTTer_666> ikonia wtf r u talking about?
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: you're language, tone it down
<ikonia> your
<MadHaTTer_666> whats wrong with my language its english u speaky inglais?
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: yes, but I don't need to see swear words or cut down swear words please
<MadHaTTer_666> lmfao
<fedora_newb> Does anyone know why yahoo on empathy rejects login even though the details are correct?
<MadHaTTer_666> what the fk is that sht r u 6 years old or something?
<arvind_khadri> fedora_newb, umm, there was this problem yahoo changing their version of lib, so that might be the issure.
<suigeneris> sagaci I re-installed it, no luck
<arvind_khadri> s/issure/issue
<MadHaTTer_666> lol
<fedora_newb> arvind_khadri, do you know if there is a fix for it or do I have to just use a different client?
<arvind_khadri> fedora_newb, upgrade to the latest version of empathy.
<medfly_> how long is the install supposed to take? I think it's stuck :/
<Guest60211> sacarlson thx very much i will give wireshark a try
<vak> System Monitor is OK, but I'd like to track down the applications that cause high CPU load peaks during last minutes. Any desktop app can do this?
<suigeneris> after installing wubi, I am not being asked what OS I want. how come?
<suigeneris> I installed and re-installed
<suigeneris> can someone help please?
<iqpi> suigeneris: do you have more than one hard disk?
<shaula> Hi there, I am trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on virtualbox which is running again on ubuntu 10.10, when I boot the virtualbox from i386-desktop image it fails to install with ending on "busybox.. " screen. I checked the cd image's sha1sum which seem fine. What can be the problem can anyone guide?
<suigeneris> iqpi np
<suigeneris> no*
<iqpi> shaula: perhaps there is a problem with mkinitcpio-busybox
<shaula> on busybox screen it says "(initramfs) Can not mount /dev/loop0 (cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs)...
<Attivism> ragazzai ilgiornalr.it è down
<iqpi> suigeneris: how have you installed?
<shaula> does correct sha1sum guarantees that I do not have a defected image, should I redownload it?
<suigeneris> iqpi I just inserted the CD in windows, I got a GUI installer, I filled in the details and hit Enter
<shaula> iqpi, what can I do to fix that, is it some problem with the image or the virtualbox, the virtualbox is the default one from ubuntu 10.10 repository
<iqpi> I think i would redownload it, because perhaps the md5sum is correct, the download would be correct, but the cd image was wrong on the server.
<iqpi> shaula: my last message wasa for you
<iqpi> suigeneris: have you installed grub?
<iqpi> shaula: if you redownload, and have the same error, we should check for another cause
<shaula> iqpi, I have downladed the image from "http://releases.ubuntu.com/"
<suigeneris> iqpi ,how do I install grub? isn't it something wubi should do?
<Scott`> it does
<Scott`> actually it might not, just add ubuntu to the windows bootloader
<fedora_newb> ty arvind_khadri for the advice, fixed my problem. :)
<iqpi> shaula: i cannot open that url, i think its broken, try this other :  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<arvind_khadri> fedora_newb, np :)
<iqpi> suigeneris: grub should install from wubi check it
<iqpi> suigeneris: anyway, i have never used wubi, so i dont know how should it work, i recommend you to try to install ubuntu in your hard disk in a new partition, but if you don't know how to do it, read before some manuals
<shaula> iqpi, http://releases.ubuntu.com/  is working, maybe the quotations make it fail. I have checked md5sum, sh1sum, sh256sum of the image where all seems fine
<esterpader> freepbx
<suigeneris> iqpi I think I got it, the OS options were set not to show. that's in windows
<iqpi> shaula: ok, now it works, any way if the image you download was bad in the server, even if you downloaded it without errors, you will have a bad image because the image was wrong on the server, so the md5sum md239874sum will show you any errors because is the correct md5sum for an incorrect cd image, i dont know if I have explain myself
<iqpi> !wubi > iqpi
<ubottu> iqpi, please see my private message
<R3k> what is the difference between windows and ubuntu ?
<ikonia> R3k: totally different operating system
<R3k> yes but how ?
<iqpi> R3k: ubuntu is a linux distribution, windows is windows
<R3k> windows is shit ?
<iqpi> R3k: everything works in a differente way
<R3k> ubuntu is shit so ?
<iqpi> R3k: for me, windows is a toy operative system
<shaula> iqpi, yea I got it, ty
<suigeneris> !language | R3k
<ubottu> R3k: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ikonia> R3k: control the language please
<R3k> ubuntu is better than kubuntu ?
<HRT> nameela
<ikonia> R3k: different desktops, that's personal preference
<R3k> and what differences ?
<R3k> ??
<ikonia> R3k: the desktops, look them both up, or better still, try them
<iqpi> R3k: everything, the way to install programs for example
<R3k> ?
<R3k> Démarrez sur le cd d'installation de Windows XP
<R3k> Choisissez la réparation avec la touche R
<R3k> Indiquez le numéro de l'installation de Windows puis faites ENTRÉE
<R3k> Indiquez le mot de passe administrateur puis à nouveau ENTRÉE (si n'y en a pas, alors faites directement ENTRÉE)
<R3k> Tapez bootcfg /rebuild
<FloodBot3> R3k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<R3k> Indiquez le chiffre correspondant à l'installation souhaitée ou "o" si vous êtes d'accord avec celle proposée
<ikonia> R3k: this channel is English only please.
<R3k> <FloodBot1> You can now speak again. Please ask your question, giving the relevant Pastebin URL.
<R3k> Est ce que tu comprend quand je te parle là?
<iqpi> suigeneris: i kown why you cannot boot ubuntu
<iqpi> suigeneris: the problem is that wubi have trouble with grub2 (grub2 is the default loader for ubuntu)
<iqpi> suigeneris: you will have to restore grub
<miniuser> hello. i'm getting errors with "lirc": dpkg: error processing lirc (--configure):
<miniuser>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 20
<miniuser> Errors were encountered while processing:
<miniuser>  lirc
<FloodBot3> miniuser: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<miniuser> i removed it "lirc" then reinstalled it ..the above happened
<iqpi> suigeneris: to tdo that, there are many ways, I use to do the manual one (boot with the livecd disk) chek the partions you have (ls /dev/sd*) mount the root directory in a new folder, then chroot in that folder, and finally sudo grub-install, then you will have the loader
<suigeneris> iqpi I fixed it by setting the OS options in windows to show
<iqpi> suigeneris: great, sorry then for my explanation, i use to do always the traditional way of doing this kind of things xD
<AlexFull-Ita> Qualche italiano?
<iqpi> well guys, I have to leave, have a good day
<LjL> !it | AlexFull-Ita
<ubottu> AlexFull-Ita: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bazhang> AlexFull-Ita, #ubuntu-it
<suigeneris> iqpi thanks anyway. learning things never hurts
<Stormshadow> Hello all...question (not exactly related to Ubuntu but rather GTK+) - what's wrong with GTK if the text is displayed as rectangles and icons are not drawn?
<Kruptein> hm I'm missing something   I've done  "chmod -R 777 directory"  and a certain user still can't read that directory
<Stormshadow> anyone?
<Shogoot> Stormshadow, ./join #gtk+
<induz> good morning pals
<Shogoot> Kruptein, are you doing it as root?
<Kruptein> Shogoot: yes
<Kruptein> if I do ls -l   the permissions  are lrwxrwxrwx   so I really don't get the problem :f
<induz> is there a program for Apple  Mac OSx10.4...something like macport? what is it/
<Shogoot> Kruptein, i gotto go afk for about and hr
<Shogoot> sorry
<Shogoot> afk
<Kruptein> it's nothing
<Kruptein> anyone else an idea ?
<raju> About
<^Phantom^> How can I stop the video on Totem from jumping up and down all jittery-like?
<Kruptein> raju: I've chmodded a dir  777  and a certain user still has no read access
<amit> can we use two desktop environment at a time
<choleric> Does anyone have a ballpark figure w/r/t how long shrinking a partition from ~220GB to ~196GB will take using gparted?
<bazhang> amit, no
<^Phantom^> Actually, I wonder if it's the DVD.
<waqar-malik_> hello alll
<Cyberelves> hi guys, i am having mouse issues on ubuntu 10.04. seems like my mouse starts sleeping after a while on my usb ports...
<choleric> Perhaps I'm asking too late: I'm already committed
<waqar-malik_> how r u
<choleric> But I'd like to know if I'm going to be here for another hour
<kisuke> amit: in a VM yes
<Kruptein> it's driving me crazy  how can a user get a read-error if the dir is chmodded 777 :A AAAH
<Kruptein> *sorry for the last bit
<cbz> why is half of ubuntu's services started via /etc/init and half via /etc/init.d ?
<llutz> Kruptein: symlinks always are 777, whats the permission of the link-source?
<Kruptein> llutz: also 777
<Kruptein> llutz: okay I solved it
<Kruptein> thanks anyway
<Cyberelves> is there an energy savin mode on usb ports???
<kisuke> Cyberelves: they are either on or off generally so...
<EnergySpirit> hi, im have a vps container with NO SWAP SPACE, and it doesn't let me run large java programs, even if I have sufficient ram. I used the -Xms and -Xmx parameters, and it keeps giving invalid initial heap size, could not create the java virtual machine. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<raju> Mostly negative
<drt4923> Hi, I have an ftp server running on my machine, but im not sure how to stop it, ?
<M_Kay> hello is there a way to get rid of the bootloader on my usb flash drive?
<llutz> drt4923: sudo service ftp stop
<Cyberelves> kisuke, how could i disable the energy saving mode??? it really looks like that this is my major mouse issue
<kisuke> M_Kay: have you tried formating it?
<M_Kay> yes
<kisuke> Cyberelves: AFAIK ther is not one, im assuming this is on a laptop?
<Cyberelves> kisuke, true it is a notebook
<kisuke> Cyberelves: then in that case your note book cant supply the power your mouse needs and you will need to look at getting a powered hub
<M_Kay> now there is message that the bootloader is missing but
<M_Kay> then the system is stopping during boot
<drt4923> llutz: I get the error :  ftp: unrecognized service
<Cyberelves> kisuke, thx
<amit> kisuke:no my question is about not vmware? simply can we use two environments
<llutz> drt4923: what ftp-server do you use?
<drt4923> llutz: i know an ftp server is running on port 21 though, it shows up in nmap, and i can log in with ftp clients from other machine
<kisuke> amit: ok, can you rephrase that then, i dont think i understood your question
<drt4923> llutz: i want to change it to something more secure, i heard ftp needs to die
<erUSUL> drt4923: use sftp via ssh
<amit> can we use two desktop environment at a time without using vm?
<llutz> drt4923: look in /etc/init or /etc/init.d  for ftp and use that to stop
<erUSUL> amit: using a nested Xserver?
<drt4923> llutz: I have already, found nothing
<llutz> drt4923: "sudo lsof -i :21"
<drt4923> erUSUL: does that implement ftp over an ssh session on port 22 ?
<amit> erUSUl:thanx i will try
<erUSUL> drt4923: it implements sftp
<llutz> drt4923: sftp != ftp, its a own protocol based on ssh
<drt4923> llutz: inetd   1312 root    4u  IPv4   5164      0t0  TCP *:ftp (LISTEN)
<LikesFruit> hey guys, trying to install ubuntu from the LIve cd 10.10, but i get the error Bootloader install failed. it give me three options Choose a different device, continue without a bootloader or cancel. but the first two option when selected do nothing. i click the ok button but the error does not go away. the error window does not even close.
<llutz> drt4923: edit /etc/inetd.conf and disable the ftp thingy
<erUSUL> !info xephyr
<ubottu> Package xephyr does not exist in maverick
<erUSUL> !info xserver-xephyr
<ubottu> xserver-xephyr (source: xorg-server): nested X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu7.3 (maverick), package size 906 kB, installed size 2000 kB
<amit> !nested Xserver
<cdbs> !msgthebot | amit
<ubottu> amit: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<drt4923> llutz: thanks, i have commented out the line with ftp,  is there a way to stop the server though?
<llutz> drt4923: sudo service inetd restart
<llutz> drt4923: or just purge inetd if you don't use it for other things
<^Phantom^> This is cool.
<^Phantom^> Ubuntu has a CD Ripper application.
<sre-su> In sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt/home -t What should follow flag type for ext4 file systems?
<llutz> sre-su: ext4
<sre-su> llutz: Doesn;t work that way...
<lllhamedlll> hi to every body
<llutz> sre-su: live-cd, ancient? then ext4dev
<MagicJ> we don't do hi and nice things like that  in here - it adds to the confusion of what is real
<llutz> sre-su:have you tried without "-t xxx"? are your sure its /dev/sdb4? sudo fdisk -l
<sre-su> llutz: Live CD
<sre-su> llutz: Yes, have tried.. Hold i'll patebin
<drt4923> llutz:   inetd: unrecognized service
<llutz> drt4923: i hate upstart ... sudo killall -HUP inetd
<sre-su> llutz: http://pastebin.com/7LfLTjh2
<llutz> sre-su: paste sudo fdisk -l    please, try "sudo blkid -g && sudo blkid"
<drt4923> llutz: thanks, seems to have worked :)
<llutz> drt4923: if you don't use inetd for other services, you should remove it
<sre-su> llutz: http://pastebin.com/j4z6KrEu
<Gifford> Can I download Ubuntu iso from a ftp?
<llutz> sre-su: extended, you have to use sdb6 or sdb7
<llutz> sre-su: you cannot mount an extended partition, its just a container holding logical drives sdx5+
<memoryleak> Is there a way to get rid of the horizonal stripes while watching a movie with closed ATI drivers?
<sre-su> llutz: I'm trying to chroot. My /home separate partition is encryted. So, i only want to mount it to access data after chroot
<memoryleak> It's so anoying, especially in full screen mode
<gbjk> Hi. i just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 on a machine. I've found ssh agent forwarding is no longer working, and I can't work out why. I'm using ssh -A -vvv devel 2>/tmp/view. I'm looking at the /tmp/view and see no attempt to forward
<llutz> sre-su: whatever, you home is _not_ on /dev/sdb4
<llutz> your*
<maxagaz> my Ubuntu crashed, I ran LiveCD, tried fsck /dev/sda5 (my linux partition), and I get this message: fsck.ext4: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda5, Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program ?
<maxagaz> whan can I do ?
<maxagaz> also, my system isn't mounted at all
<sre-su> ah.. right :)
<gbjk> Does anyone know what might have caused that?
<llutz> sre-su:  you have to use check /dev/sdb6 or sdb7  which of these is your home-dir
<sre-su> llutz: How did you identify using fstab whihc one is /home and which one is / root ?
<sre-su> I got to  confirm about it only after able to mount it
<kisuke> ok how does one turn off the login sounds?
<llutz> sre-su: you'll have to mount them all and check for contents if you don't know which one holds your /
<Pumpkin-> gbjk: I don't know if the default changed or anything, but the obvious thing to do is check sshd_config for AllowAgentForwarding
<sre-su> llutz: But, how did you come to options sdb6/sdb7 not others?
<Pumpkin-> afaik the default is yes and always has been, but its worth checking
<gbjk> Pumpkin-: sshd is ... sshd, right. I haven't *touched* the server!
<gbjk> Pumpkin-: And the key is that the ssh *client* isn't even requesting forwarding.
<sepehr> Anyone else having problem installing Liferea in maverick, as I do?
<llutz> sre-su: sdb1-3 could be too, i just refered to your sdb4 and "thought" it has to be a logical drive
<Pumpkin-> ahh, you upgrade the CLIENT :)
<Pumpkin-> sorry, my bad
<llutz> sre-su: so finally, check them all except sdb4/5
<sre-su> Thanks
<gbjk> Pumpkin-: No issue :o)
<^Phantom^> I just accidentally removed the applications menu. :S
<llutz> sre-su: what size has your /home, do you know?
<^Phantom^> Where do I get it back?
<sre-su> llutz: 437 gb
<hedin> Hi, I have just upgraded to 11.04 and got an interesting bug... is this the right channel for 11.04 stuff?
<llutz> sre-su: sdb7 then
<Pumpkin-> erm then check ssh_config for ForwardAgent I'd guess :) (and a personal config file in your .ssh directory if you use one).
<ion_> hi how do I recover data using using a ubuntu live cd ?
<sre-su> llutz: 443.4
<sre-su> alright
<llutz> sre-su: see "blocks" column from fdisk -l output
<^Phantom^> I can't launch anything, I accidentally removed the application menu.
<^Phantom^> What do I do?
<sre-su> llutz: as per the blocks then
<iflema> hedin: /join #ubuntu+1
<gbjk> Pumpkin-: I bypassed config files by using -A :o)
<Pumpkin-> I just PM'd you that :)
<^Phantom^> Help, I can't get to my drives or anything D:
<^Phantom^> Do I have to reinstall Ubuntu again now?
<llutz> !reset-panels
<ion_> hello how can I recover data using ubuntu live cd I know can be done using that terminal, but I don't know the steps..anyone are willing to help out, please ?
<llutz> !panels | ^Phantom^ try this
<^Phantom^> Panels?
<ubottu> ^Phantom^ try this: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<^Phantom^> Okay, I will try.
<llutz> ^Phantom^: to open a terminal, alt-f2: gnome-terminal
<^Phantom^> :O
<^Phantom^> You are the best.
<^Phantom^> My scattered quicklaunch items are back!
<sepehr> Any other one having problem installing Liferea? (maverick)
<^Phantom^> But I got the menu back!
<^Phantom^> Thank you so much, llutz !!!
<wulfy> Good afternoon all
<ethanol> So eh, ubuntu 'magically' mounted my windows share for me. But eh, where did it mount it? Cause I'm trying to browse to it in filezilla but it's not under /mnt or /media :<
<^Phantom^> Thank you so much, llutz!
 * ^Phantom^ writes the command down for in the future.
<llutz> ^Phantom^: you're welcome
<^Phantom^> The lost quicklaunch buttons are a minimal issue.
<Pumpkin-> ethanol: run "mount" and look for the NTFS/FAT thing that is mounted (assuming it is automagically mounted).
<^Phantom^> I just have x-chat, gedit, and terminal up there.
<^Phantom^> The three I use most.
<ethanol> Pumpkin-, well it's actually a samba share on a linux server. And mount doesn't show it mounted.
<ethanol> Pumpkin-, my bookmark under Places is a smb: link
<Wulfy> any email clients simler/better than ms office's outlook? using evolution atm seems a bit..... flat?
<ethanol> Thunderbird?
<llutz> Wulfy: claws-mail
<Wulfy> feature wise ?
<llutz> thunderbird lacks all of the basic features a mua needs. :(
<gbjk> issue solved (ish) by just running ssh-agent manually.
<^Phantom^> I wish I didn't panic so easily at stuff so small, llutz :(
<llutz> it can't even bounce mails without using an add-on
<Wulfy> ill have a peek at claws-mail llutz  thanks :)
<llutz> Wulfy: if you need exchange-compability, you're lost
<sre-su> for chroot*
<sre-su> If /home was encrypted durin installation then is the passphrase same as account/login password?
<Wulfy> llutz,  no my mail servers are exim based
<llutz> Wulfy: "mutt" then :)
<jrib> !encrypted | sre-su
<ubottu> sre-su: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<jrib> sre-su: read the link at the bottom about mounting encrypted homes
<Wulfy> llutz,  and tbh if it was exchange the outlook web based interface is very caperble
<sre-su> I'm on it jrib
<jrib> sre-su: k
<llutz> Wulfy: baaaah, its crap
<Wulfy> llutz,  compared to some of the web interfaces ive seen/used its not so bad
<llutz> Wulfy: i have to use it daily, it might be ok using IE but with firefox etc.... no thanks
<Wulfy> llutz,  chrome :D
<Wulfy> llutz,  any clues on how to get my media keys to interface with wine ran programs such as spotify?
<llutz> Wulfy: nope, no clue about wine/win-apps
<biblio> hello
<Wulfy> llutz,  shame :)
<ethanol> Anyone know where ubuntu temporarily mounts smb shares?
<ion_> my pc isn't boot so I have to recovery my data on it..so how can I do it using ubuntu a live cd
<cdbs> !ot | llutz
<ubottu> llutz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<molotov> ДЩД
<ion_> please...
<Wulfy> cdbs ? where was the ot?
<Guest49852> any women single??
<jpds> Guest49852: Wrong place to ask.
<sre-su> jrib: Still, it doesn't asy about passphrase for /home encryted during installation
<ion_> ?
<jrib> sre-su: you are sure you read the link at the bottom about what you are trying to do?  Because I am sure it tells you every step you must take.
<sre-su> jrib: Yes
<ion_> hello everyone please help ....
<jrib> sre-su: ok, link me to what you read.  I'll take a look
<gbjk> Okay, so my issue is actually that keychain is not setting the environment variables.
<sre-su> jrib: There is no mention of passphrase for encryption done during installation
<llutz> Wulfy: just ignore it
<sre-su> jrib: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Live%20CD%20method%20of%20opening%20a%20encrypted%20home%20directory
<wildbat> ion_: just boot with CD ~ mount the drive you need and backitup
<jrib> sre-su: no.  at the bottom there are links that tell you what to do
<Wulfy> llutz,  okiedokie :)
<sre-su> jrib: Link please
<jrib> sre-su: scroll to the bottom of what you just linked me to.  Anyway, basically, your login pass allows you to access the encryption pass. The procedure is explained in one the links at the bottom of the wiki page however
<ion_> wildbat: yeah that's the point, I don't know how to do it ..I have the terminal open but I don't know the commands that I have to type...
<sre-su> jrib: Are you talking about more info links?
<jrib> sre-su: yes, though the section you just linked me to is probably sufficient as well
<sre-su> Duh
<wildbat> ion_:  open the gnome file browser shall have your HD shown there ~
<jrib> sre-su: do you know what to do now?
<ion_> wilbat: I doesn't
<choleric> In a new Ubuntu installation on a fairly new machine (but with a traditional HD, not an SSD), should I use ext3 or ext4?
<llutz> choleric: ext4
 * gbjk suddenly realises that the issue is probably the WAY his xterm is being invoked!
<ion_> wilbat: I know that I can mount it using the terminal
<sre-su> jrib: I get these erros actually w/o asking for passphrase which is why I'm asking about passphrase for users who had encrypted /hom during installation - No directory, logging in with HOME=/ -su: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device
<jrib> sre-su: "No space left on device"
<sre-su> even after apt-get clean
<wildbat> ion_:  yes you can. try System -> Admin.. -> Disk Util..
<drt4923> ion_: you can mount it in the terminal but you dont know how to back stuff up from the terminal?
<jrib> sre-su: there's no space left on the device.  Are you sure that's not the case?
<sre-su> jrib:  That;s not the case. Thats' secondary. First issue is - No directory, logging in with HOME=/ <-- Why this?
<jrib> sre-su: fix the space issue first
<ion_> drt4923: no I won't to  make the files appear on the desktop and then back it up ...
<sre-su> jrib: Fix space issues where? I'm on liveCD
<ion_> drt4923: *  want
<sre-su> jrib: /mnt cleaned of folders not required. /var cleaned. archives cleaned. autoremove done apt-get clean done. Now what?
<jrib> sre-su: pastebin « df -h »
<ion_> drt4923: I had done it before with a help but I forgot how to do it ...
<drt4923> ion_: is it mounted?
<choleric> llutz: thanks for the advice.
<ion_> drt4923: no ..
<gbjk> Pumpkin-: Issue is that I was starting xterm the wrong way round. I need to recall how to run xterm so that it starts in my home dir. I *think* it's xterm -e 'cd $HOME;/bin/bash/'
<drt4923> ion_: do you know what partition its on?
<sre-su> jrib: Well, yes I see /mnt/home and /mnt Use% as 100. How to clean that?
<jrib> sre-su: make space, delete things I suppose
<sre-su> jrib: delete things in /mnt/home?
<jrib> sre-su: sure
<sre-su> That's wierd
<ion_> drt4923: well, I do have just one OS running ...ext3 I guess...
<medfly> how do I enable wireless?
<gbjk> nnngggh!
<ibrahim> how do i stop having to authenticate with  a password every time i leave my pc for what ever length of time?
<jrib> sre-su: why weird?
<gbjk> So frustrating. alt+f2 and run xterm -e 'cd $HOME;/bin/bash' and my env contains the ssh-agent. Run that from shortcut and it doesn't.
<wildbat> ion_: did you try mounting it with Disk Util. yet?
<rumpe1> ibrahim, deactivate/remove screensaver(?)
<ethanol> ibrahim, system -> screensaver -> uncheck lock screen?
<rumpe1> ibrahim, ah... or deactivate lock ^^
<ethanol> Assuming it is checked.
<ion_> wildbat: that's it the point I don't know how to do it ...
<jrib> gbjk: how do you start ssh-agent?
<ibrahim> thanks guys i gotta say i am now a ubuntu convert
<ion_> wildbat: I know that I have to type sudo -i and the next steps I don't know ...
<drt4923> ion_: try with the gui interfaces wildbat is suggesting first, i dont mind trying over ssh if you gave me access
<sre-su> jrib: /mnt/home contains home directory which only contains two files for .desktop and .txt created after encryption. For me to be able to deleted files from mounted /home partition I need to decrypt it first. Secondly, /mnt is / partition. What ever update/upgrade/install must have taken space in var or archives are cleared. What else do you expect?
<wildbat> ion_:  just select then drive and  partition -> click Mount  button
<jrib> sre-su: all I know is something needs space and you don't have it because a partition is full
<sre-su> jrib: Which partiton is full and what needs space is exactly what I want to know
<LikesFruit> any idea what this error means, i am trying to install grub " cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda5.  Check your device.map."
<sre-su> jrib: http://pastebin.com/98S9B7CV
<jrib> sre-su: well since there are only two choices and it sounds like it's easier to make space on / than on the partition for /home, I would try making space on the partition for / first
<gbjk> jrib: Sorry, it's run via keychain .ssh/id_dsa in .bashrc
<jrib> gbjk: probably put it in your ~/.profile instead
<rascal999> where is the kernel? I would like to use it in a vm
<sre-su> What all in / of LiveCD mounted as /mnt needs cleaning? I'm not able to make out now ...
<sre-su> jrib: ^^
<jrib> sre-su: nothing needs cleaning, you just need to free up some space
<gbjk> Oh. My profile isn't being run ....
<sre-su> sre-su shrugs
 * ibrahim nods
<gbjk> jrib: This *isn't* a login shell, though.
<gbjk> Note: The keychain is being RUN. The vars just aren't in env if it's run through shortcut.
<jrib> gbjk: how do you login?
<ion_> wilbat: I can't ...
<gbjk> jrib: Recap on issue: If you run xterm -e 'cd $HOME;/bin/bash' from alt-f2, then keychain runs and env| grep SSH has ssh vars
<jrib> gbjk: I understand, but how do you login?
<wildbat> ion_: any error msgs?
<gbjk> HOWEVER, the issue is that a keyboard shortcut that runs the SAME command, does run keychain, but doesn't have vars.
<gbjk> jrib: It's a desktop. I login using ... whatever the login prompt is.
<jrib> gbjk: using ~/.profile should work and I don't see why you are running "cd $HOME; /bin/bash".  When you run xterm, it should automatically run your shell
<wildbat> ion_: you may wanna click the Check filesystem button ~ if there is errors in filesystem that prevent you from mounting
<gbjk> jrib: Because running it from keyboard shortcut starts in / and I want ~.
<ion_> wildbad: I can't put it on the pastbin for you ...
<jrib> sre-su: obviously we could try to understand /why/ it needs space and avoid it.  But it seems like it would be much easier to just free up some space.
<jrib> gbjk: that's mighty weird
<sre-su> jrib: But, where?
<jrib> sre-su: either in sdb6 or sdb7
<sre-su> jrib: That is what I'm not able to make out, where in mounted sdb6/sdb7. There is a command which tells about usage right?
<gbjk> jrib: I know! And it's new.
<jrib> gbjk: after you've transferred stuff over to ~/.profile, we can discuss the other issue (xterm starting in /)
<jrib> sre-su: it doesn't matter where, anywhere
<ion_> wildbad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567649/
<sre-su> jrib: anywhere in / root?
<jrib> sre-su: that's one of the two possibilities, y.es
<gbjk> jrib: I've done that. I logged out and back in. I removed any confusion. I run `xterm` at alt-f2 and I have SSH env vars. I run a keybaord shortcut that runs xterm and I don't.
<jrib> sre-su: the complaint is just that the device is full, so make it not full
<jrib> gbjk: how do you create the keyboard shortcut?
<gbjk> jrib: system menu, preferences.
<gbjk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645905
<Hans_Henrik> how can i make a program run automatically on each startup?
<gbjk> Someone else has encountered this.
<Hans_Henrik> (in superuser privs*)
<wildbat> ion_: you are doing the cli way ~
<gbjk> Also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/373111
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 373111 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Keyboard 'Custom Shortcut' does not retain environment" [Low,Triaged]
<wildbat> ion_: and you missing spaces
<ion_> wildbad:so what's the right way, please ...
<llutz> Hans_Henrik: add it to /etc/rc.local
<wildbat> ion_: mkdir /mnt/disk && mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /mnt/disk
<jrib> gbjk: in the two instances (keyboard shortcut and alt-f2), what does "echo $-" return?
<wildbat> ion_: assuming your partition is sda1
<ion_> wildbad:how shall I know it ?
<gbjk> jrib: himBH
<Hans_Henrik> llutz: so if i add "/path/to/bin", will it run as su?
<jrib> gbjk: for both?  See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/373111
<llutz> Hans_Henrik: yes
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 373111 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Keyboard 'Custom Shortcut' does not retain environment" [Low,Triaged]
<gbjk> jrib: I can also confirm that "run a terminal" shortcut works vs custom shortcuts which don't
<wildbat> that's y you wanna you gui ~ it is easier for you ~ but you can figure that out with    fdisk -l
<MadCarburetor> Hi
<gbjk> jrib: For both
<MadCarburetor> I just installed Wbar from the software center, But how do i use it?
<Hans_Henrik> llutz: will the script what for the binary to finish before continuing, or will it just "start it and leave it"? (or whatever its called)
<Hans_Henrik> wait*
<gbjk> jrib: heh, you just pointed me to the url I pasted (13:17)
<llutz> Hans_Henrik: it just calls the script and continues.
<jrib> gbjk: sorry (no highlight = me blind).  But there is a workaround there.  You could also use something like xbindkeys instead.  It's a bug and has to be sorted out upstream
<gbjk> jrib: The final comment seems worth a shot.
<llutz> Hans_Henrik: your script shouldn't be interactive...
<MadCarburetor> I can't find it under any menu anywhere?
<gbjk> jrib: YEah, Understandable> I have the same issue. Mea culpa.
<Hans_Henrik> llutz: ok, thanks
<SupeR_NovA> run >  gparted  >>>Inhibit all polling failed: Only uid 0 is authorized to inhibit the daemon
<MadCarburetor> How the hell am i supposed to set it up?
<SupeR_NovA> help me !
<gbjk> jrib: Interestingly, I *don't* have this on my other 10.10s ... oh well
<jrib> gbjk: that might be useful in the bug report.  In any case, I like xbindkeys (you just edit a file called ~/.xbindkeysrc; no messing with gconf)
<andai> ext3 or ext4??
<andai> what should i use
<llutz> andai: for what, what kind of drive?
<andai> llutz ubuntu main install
<wildbat> SupeR_NovA:  sudo gparted
<ion_> wildbad:http://paste.ubuntu.com/567652
<andai> llutz speed/performance over security
<llutz> andai: ext4 if it's not a SSD
<andai> llutz, normal hd
<SupeR_NovA> wildbat,  a normal user ?
<gbjk> jrib: I might switch that. gconf isn't working for me.
<gbjk> jrib: I need <Mod4>x
<llutz> andai: " <andai> llutz speed/performance over security  "        <- stupid preferences imho
<wildbat> SupeR_NovA: you can't run gparted as normal user ~ you need root that's y sudo
<wildbat> ion_: yes it should be sda1
<gbjk> jrib: Of course... I'm not actually USING metacity ... come to fsking think of it!
<zth> ardour
<jrib> gbjk: I think compiz should use those too, or at least at one point it did (maybe try ccsm)
<zth> lol, was gonna join the chan
<jatt> does chrome spawn a lot of threads?
<gbjk> jrib: I was going to do ccsm, but then I thought i'd just use your suggestion
<andai> llutz, i'm just using it to mess around with my school's computers, lol
<jatt> I have one chrome with several tabs and see several processes with top
<jrib> gbjk: yeah, I prefer xbindkeys because then it will work regardless of window manager
<danielc> I am high.
<terje_> join #mepis-antix
<bazhang> !ot > danielc
<ubottu> danielc, please see my private message
<danielc> I typed that in the wrong box.  I apologize.
<Tarnossian> anyone have a fix at hand for compiz fritzing out when vdpau is used for a while?
<kokoya> hahaha
<V> hi
<Hans_Henrik> llutz: seems i need to put sudo (command)  for it to run as root in /etc/rc.local
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: what program is this?
<Hans_Henrik> llutz: all i know is, i got noip2 configured for root only, and i ran "noip2", and it wouldnt run, then i changed to "sudo noip2" and it runs as expected :p
<thrillERboy> Hi, all panels in Ubuntu is gone. only desktop is there? how to bring those back?
<V> can i run ubuntu on a netbook eeepc instead of windows 7 start os?
<DJones> !panels | thrillERboy
<ubottu> thrillERboy: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: you should *not* put noip2 in rc.local.  It has its own init script (/etc/init.d/noip2) already.
<thrillERboy> but how to open terminal?
<thrillERboy> I opened browser, by creating an empty html file
<qubozik> thrillERboy: alt + F2 then type gnome-terminal
<thrillERboy> alt+f2 not working
<nightmare_> #latino
<qubozik> thrillERboy: cntl + alt + F2 . But be  known that this will take you to a different console. If you want to go back to the desktop press alt + control + F7
<Hans_Henrik> jrib: i got noip2 source code from no-ip.com 2 days ago. i did "sudo -s;make clean;make;make install;" , and i do not have a /etc/init.d/noip2 , and when i check the makefile for noip2, i find no references to a /etc/init.d/noip2. also the noip2 in the ubuntu repos has a __KNOWN__ buffer overflow vunerability.. thats fixed in the newest version for no-ip.com
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: if this is true, you should file a bug against noip2
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: though http://www.no-ip.com/downloads.php?page=linux says the file was last modified in 2008?
<gbjk> jrib: Works perfectly, thanks!
<jrib> gbjk: no problem
<Hans_Henrik> jrib: somone already did... almost 2 years ago (2009), and in the ubuntu bugtracker, it still says "confirmed, importance: undecided"
<Zeu5> Hi there, am using a 64 bit machine. tried to install adobeair. computer hang. rebooted. now my dpkg not working. i get this error in terminal
<Zeu5> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<HozsiNekedTesoka> Penguinz Attack!
<Hans_Henrik> jrib: i guess no1 cares. :p ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/no-ip/+bug/300609 btw)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 300609 in no-ip (Ubuntu) "Remote buffer overflow vulnerability in noip2 2.1.7" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Zeu5> synaptic gave me E: The package adobeair needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Zeu5> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<Zeu5> Please help.
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: that's for 2.1.7.  The version in ubuntu repos is 2.1.9
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: look at the last comment in the bug report even
<Zeu5> is anyone there who can help me with this issue? i am kinda freaked out that i cannot use synaptic
<thrillERboy> Errrrmmm who said ctrl+alt+F2
<Hans_Henrik> jrib: oh,ok, i guess someone should update that entry then :p
<thrillERboy> I could get out of that, I had to sudo reboot :(
<anebi> hi, i'm looking for policyd package 2.x on ubuntu, i don't see it. is this package available with a different name or it is not available for ubuntu maverick at all?
<anebi> i need this package for postfix rate control
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: done :)
<sirlark> Hi, I'm running lucid server, and have apache2, php5, and pear-mail installed. When I visit a page that includes pear-mail immediately after booting the server, I get a php deprecation warning, despite having disabled deprecation warnings. If I restart apache the page just segfaults the php process. The offending code is the include of Mail.php, but the weirdness is the inconsistent results between first start of apache, and subsequent
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: reading the changelog it seems like it was fixed a long time ago
<thrillERboy> How to reset all panels?
<Pici> !resetpanels | thrillERboy
<ubottu> thrillERboy: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<qubozik> thrillERboy: I told you to type cntrl + alt + f& to get back
<qubozik> thrillERboy: F7 *
<qubozik> thrillERboy: Did you panels come back after reboot?
<thrillERboy> okey... I wish ctrl+alt+F2 goes in and out of command only mode
<thrillERboy> nope... now going to try that code in terminal
<qubozik> thrillERboy: ok.
<thrillERboy> I opened terminal from Gvim ;) :! gnome-terminal
<qubozik> thrillERboy: sweet :)
<Zeu5> i am sorry. can anyone help me with my issue?
<Zeu5> Hi there, am using a 64 bit machine. tried to install adobeair. computer hang. rebooted. now my dpkg not working. i get this error in terminal
<Zeu5> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Zeu5> synaptic gave me E: The package adobeair needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<niklas12312> i just compiled my first c program but how du I make it run from the terminal?
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: I even linked the original debian bug for you :)
<thrillERboy> gnome-panel: no process found
<anebi> Zeu5: check which process is using apt-get and stop it. then you will need probably to clear the cache /var/cache/apt
<protonbart> Why would Ubuntu not understand partial transparency in a PNG?
<thrillERboy> when i only type gnome-panel - The program gnome-panel is currently not installed
<Zeu5> anebi: how do i check which process using apt-get i cannot see it from system monitor
<thrillERboy> :/
<Guru> yo thrillERboy o/
<DannyButterman> Hi there
<thrillERboy> hey Guru
<anebi> Zeu5: check with : ps aux | grep apt
<jrib> protonbart: what version of ubuntu?
<thrillERboy> is this the same Guru  I know??
<qubozik> thrillERboy: Wow. Type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Cale> Hey, I'm having a problem with update-manager being unable to upgrade my system. I get the message 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<jrib> Cale: from what version to what version?
<Cale> from 10.04 to 10.10
<Zeu5> i get this anebi http://pastebin.com/7jg6aYXJ what does this mean?
<DannyButterman> does some one has troubles like me with the screensaver ? On three machines I have the same issue : keyboard and mouse don't make the screensaver go
<jrib> Cale: remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau if it's installed and try again
<qubozik> thrillERboy: then accept all packages and things to possibly get your ubuntu installation back to normal
<thrillERboy> Haha, that must be it... I did sudo apt-get remove evolution*
<Cale> Okay, it is installed, trying that.
<thrillERboy> I did it to get rid of the ugly mail icon in the panel
<qubozik> thrillERboy: haha.. yeah you might have removed some important gnome packages
<Cale> Okay, seems to be proceeding now, thanks!
<qubozik> thrillERboy: the command above should get your install back, but when you remove evolution again, just keep an eye on the packages it will remove along with it
<anebi> Zeu5: try this: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Zeu5> i did
<Zeu5> not working
<qubozik> thrillERboy: haha that won't remove that. you can just right click on it and tell it to remove it from panel. that mail icon is independent of the evolution
<thrillERboy> thanks qubozik me got back the panels
<thrillERboy> thanks :)
<anebi> Zeu5: can you give result from: ps aux | grep dpkg
<qubozik> thrillERboy: It trys to tie into multiple messeging programs like email and IM (pidgin, empathy) to show you when you have new messeges
<Zeu5> http://pastebin.com/JM0Uuzy4
<qubozik> thrillERboy: Yay! no problem. gald it worked out for you :)
<thrillERboy> qubozik: doing that removes the volume icon too :(
<Zeu5> i mean anebi  http://pastebin.com/JM0Uuzy4
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<qubozik> thrillERboy: That is because they are all tied into one applet called the indicator applet
<anebi> Zeu5:: hmm, all looks ok. check if this file exist: /var/cache/apt/lock another solution is just restart and lock file should go away
<A[D]minS> Dears , I'm facing weird problem , I've installed Google talk plugin for browser to use the video call , and i can see it recognized my webcam . But i can't see the Call icon which called"Google phone"
<A[D]minS> anyone can advise with this case?
<qubozik> thrillERboy: When you remove it everything goes alogn with ti. Now just right click on the panel and click "add to panel;.." and separately add your volume controls
<Powerboat> hi all
<Zeu5> anebi: no such file
<anebi> Zeu5: do a restart
<Zeu5> anebi: i go restart. will come back again to let you know results
<ohzie> A[D]minS: My guess is that it doesn't have permission to use your camera all the time
<ohzie> A[D]minS: It's just a guess, though
<Zeu5> anebi: thanks so far
<protonbart> jrib: 10.10
<anebi> Zeu5: ok
<thrillERboy> theres no volume controls in add to panel :/
<Powerboat> Does anybody know how to setup KVM + NFS4 for live migration ?
<aaron11> Hey
<ohzie> A[D]minS: google 'flash settings' to see how to get into the settings and change the permissions, maybe? :( I'm just fishing though.
<qubozik> thrillERboy: Hmmm.... yeah I thought there were. Sorry. They must have taken them out completely for the indicator applet. I would add back the indicator applet then search google on hwo to replace it with the old system
<A[D]minS> ohzie webcam work, But i'm talking about Google phone , i can't call friends from Firefox.. in windows i can do using IE
<ohzie> A[D]minS: Ahh
<DannyButterman> Can someone help me troubleshoot my unresponding screensaver problem ?
<ohzie> A[D]minS: Dunno, then. :(
<qubozik> thrillERboy: Or just keep it and install the faenza icon set. or any other icon set
<A[D]minS> ohzie thx for your try :)
<qubozik> thrillERboy: It looks good on my system with faenza
<ohzie> DannyButterman: I have a lot of luck using xlockmore instead of the built in gnome screensaver.
<Zeu5> anebi: Hi
<anebi> Zeu5:  welcome back :)
<Zeu5> anebi: problem persists. :(
<ohzie> DannyButterman: It's not a 'fix'but I like it.
<thrillERboy> No prob qubozik gnome-desktop is going away in 11.04 no?? so I wont sweat much ;)
<Zeu5> anebi: thanks . i am really upset at my own clumsiness
<ohzie> thrillERboy: wat
<valter> Hi
<DannyButterman> ohzie: thanks for your answer anyway ;)
<valter> I have a question
<valter> who can help me
<qubozik> thrillERboy: Haha yeah it is. Will be replace with unity, but I do believe they are keeping the current impementation of the indicator applet
<valter> who can help me+
<bazhang> valter, ask
<thrillERboy> ohzie: 11.04 will have unity as default interface
<compdoc> that was the uwstion
<compdoc> question
<thrillERboy> qubozik: Its okey, I'll remove that mail icon when I'm really really bored
<thrillERboy> thanks a lot for the help qubozik
<jrib> protonbart: pastebin the output of « apt-cache policy libpng3 »
<mattia> ciao a tutti
<qubozik> thrillERboy: Sounds good. :) Glad you got your system back up
<qubozik> thrillERboy: not a problem
<A[D]minS> again , Hello anyone can help with Google phone , its not visible in Gmail when i browse it using Firefox on ubuntu. also note that Google and google-talk plugins installed
<valter> I put ubuntu in a machine with two discs but in one I have windows7 (wife reason), but when I installed the ubuntu it overwriten the mbr and now I can start the windows 7- ( both are in seperated hdd), any thoughts how I can windows7 back without reinstalling it
<andai> How do i change GRUB so Windows  boots automatically? (Windows is last in line of options, and the options before it change in number (kernel updates) so i'm not sure setting it as default would work??)
<jrib> andai: I just make windows first and then set default to 0
<andai> jrib: How do i edit the menu/reorder items?
<andai> jrib: it's a bunch of shell scripts in /etc/grub.d/ right?
<jrib> !grub2 | andai
<ubottu> andai: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valter> noI don have Mbr now. Ubuntu starts automatically
<jrib> andai: yeah, you probably have to change the order they run (guess)
<valter> thanks andai I will give it a try
<mattia> salve ragazzi io ho un problema in ubuntu non riesco a impostare lo schermo principale cioè io ho due skermi uno del portatile e uno del fisso ma come faccio ha cambiare lo schermo principale cioè dove si vedono le cartelle e quelle robe li io ho anche la cairo dock
<jatt> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<wedwo-> andai, use synaptic to install Startup Manager (you'll find it in System > Admin when installed) and set the order from there
<undecim> What command can use to check every file from every package to check for corrupt files?
<wedo> hello
<wedo> I have updated to kubuntu 10.4 and now the wireless card and the keyboard and mouse do not work
<jatt> fsck
<wedo> any help plz
<jrib> undecim: debsums
<phoenixsampras> Help!! what is the best WEb interface for KVM (im on ubuntu server) ?
<joe_9> How can I make a shortcut that launches a terminal in a specific directory?
<andai> wedwo-: thanks!
<undecim> jrib: ty
<compdoc> phoenixsampras, I've seen a few out there but nevr tried them. I use virt-manager, so I have to have gnome desktop
<undecim> joe_9: make the command: sh -c "cd directory; exec gnome-terminal"
<qubozik> wedo: What version did you upgrade from?
<jrib> joe_9: gnome-terminal --working-directory blah
<JetBoyJetGirl> is there any advantage to using either GUI or CLI text editors? (one or the other)
<Zoffix_> Hi. When I right click on a directory in Ubuntu 10.10 and setup "Sharing Options" for it, how do I go about configuring the "users"? I've just tried to connect to the share on a Windows box, and none of the credentials work...
<jrib> JetBoyJetGirl: use what you like
<joe_9> thanks guys. my google-foo was simply returning how to make a keyboard shortcut.
<veovis_muaddib> JetBoyJetGirl: Familiarity, efficiency, etc...
<wedo> qubozik: 9.10
<sosaited> How do I find out if I have Qt-4 Dev installed?
<qubozik> wedo: Is your system a laptop?
<wedo> yes
<Jimi_Neutral> >	Hi Guys, was not sure where to go with this but as my Synology DS110J is built on Linux I thought I would start here. I have a .spk file and I dont know how to open it. I got it from the synology forums for a build of a program called uMurmur. I need to install it on my Synology DS110J but do not know where to start. Any help would be great.
<wedo> qubozik: yes
<veovis_muaddib> JetBoyJetGirl: If you're good with vim or emacs chances are you will get things done on them a lot faster than with a GUI, but if you don't want to spend the effort to learn them then it's better to stick with a GUI
<qubozik> wedo: Did you search google to see if there are any documented issues with your laptop and version 10.04?
<Zoffix_> Never mind; I believe this answers my question: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/11/create-share-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-map-windows-7-vista/
<ikonia> Jimi_Neutral: sorry, we don't support that here
<wedo> qubozik: not yet
<bunower> hello
<Jimi_Neutral> any idea where i can go
<Pici> Jimi_Neutral: ##linux would be a good start.
<qubozik> wedo: OK for now... you can probably reboot and during boot up the first thing you will see is the boot loader grub. If you go into that you can select your old kernel to boot from and your hardware might work
<JetBoyJetGirl> Thanks veovis
<Jimi_Neutral> ok ty
<qubozik> wedo: Not sure if previous version kernel are saved or not udring an upgrade. I think they are but I have never done an upgrade. i always fresh install
<veovis_muaddib> JetBoyJetGirl: No problem.
<Zoffix_> Actually, no it doesn't. I have `samba' package installed, but it does not appear in the "System->Administration". I've tried running `samba` on the command line, but it just printed "samba version 4.0.0alpha12-GIT-UNKNOWN started" and there's no GUI.... How do I get the GUI to configure my users and shares? 0_o
<qubozik> wedo: That is worth a shot
<paGos> hi all
<paGos> I really need to disable shift+delete combination
<qubozik> wedo: Try it and see if your hardware comes back
<paGos> how can i do it?
<bunower> i dont want to disturb but i need some help with bluetooth configuration
<sosaited> What is the package name for Xapian-core?
<wedo> qubozik: I tried that and its the same
<gschwepp> Hello, does anyone know how to pipe a whole usb keyboardoutput to a file or /dev/null ? I made a movement sensor out of an keyboard and now its pressing space all the time. its anoying!
<paGos> sosaited, I guess libxapian15
<Pici> sosaited: xapian-core is a source package name that provides the following binary packages: libxapian15, libxapian15-dbg, libxapian-dev, xapian-tools, xapian-doc, xapian-examples
<manoelagrace> necessary of aid to bring up to date ubuntu 5.10
<ikonia> manoelagrace: 5.10 is dead, you won't be able to update it
<veovis_muaddib> manoelagrace: I'm not sure that's a good idea....
<sosaited> Pici, paGos Then I guess for building Recoll, libxapian-dev will be enough?
<qubozik> wedo: Ahh.... ok. That's no good
<Pici> sosaited: Likely.
<veovis_muaddib> manoelagrace: I would HIGHLY recommend that you backup and install a newer version instead of updating
<Pici> manoelagrace: You could upgrade to 6.06, and then from there to 8.04 and then to 10.04, but you're probably much better off installing from scratch.
<paGos> sosaited, hmm not sure about that
<paGos> sosaited, probably yes, give it a try
<ikonia> Pici: he wo'nt be able to, the glibc restriction will stop it
<DeRoSvOs> Let's say my "/etc/sudoers" is broken and I can't remember my root password.  How can I reset it?  I have physical access to the box.
<Pici> ikonia: 5.10 to 6.06 should work I thought.
<ikonia> DeRoSvOs: /etc/sudoers isn't needed
<ikonia> Pici: didn't think it did due to the libc jump
<qubozik> wedo: I woudl search google for knwon issue swith your laptop and 10.04. After that you may want to try to just go to 10.10 and see if it works.
<veovis_muaddib> Pici: ikonia he's not here anymore anyway
<sosaited> Pici, paGos, Any idea about libiconv?  Synaptic doesn't show anything useful.
<paGos> DeRoSvOs, boot it up with a CD in rescue mode correct things
<offsense> what do u guys using for twitter client? am looking for other alternative to gwibber
<wedo> ok qubozik, thank you
<paGos> sosaited, have you tried using "apt-cache search iconv" ;)
<Pici> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Breezy
<bunower> hey need some help with bluetooth configuration
<qubozik> offsense: hotot
<paGos> offsense, I am using tweetdeck on google chrome, and lovin' it
<bunower> anyone there?
<paGos> bunower, don't wait for anyone to take care of you
<paGos> bunower, fire your question
<qubozik> wedo: No problem. Sorry I couldn't *fix* it for you. but after searching goole you may find a tutorial on how to get your hardware back because someone already wen through what you have with the same laptop. It is worth a shot
<Odaym> i am downloading the bitnami wordpress stack
<bunower> ok :)
<ikonia> Pici: this will sound terribly pig headed, but I'm not sure I trust it as at the time I remember the upgrade problems, but I could be wrong
<Odaym> i just chmod it and run it?
<Odaym> and it will install itself here?
<offsense> paGos: is it better than tweetdeck desktop version using adobe air?
<sosaited> paGos, Not really. That would be most helpful. Thanks :). Found qt4 dev files as well, kinda
<Pici> ikonia: Thats fine :)
<paGos> offsense, much much better & faster and does not fail when you use the mouse wheel ;)
<Pici> sosaited: recoll is in the repos, you could just install its build-depends: sudo apt-get build-dep recoll
<Zoffix_> Man... each time my excitement of installing a new version of Ubuntu is destroyed by configuration issues that pop up :(
<bunower> i have a mcbook 7.1 and i installed ubuntu 10.10 on it.
<bunower> the problem is
<bunower> bluetooth is not activated
<Jems> please help me, if i open opera or pidgin application, it always uninterruptilble, what can i do to fix this problem?
<bunower> i cant activate it
<Pici> !enter | bunower
<ubottu> bunower: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<paGos> bunower, probably your bluetooth device is not recognized by the kernel
<Krycek> .
<Krycek> .
<Krycek> .
<FloodBot3> Krycek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Zoffix_ chuckles
<paGos> bunower, have you checked with syslog about what's going on?
<Krycek> .
<paGos> bunower, have you tried a bluetooth stick?
<bunower> yeah mybe but if i type in terminal, lsusb | grep Bluetooth  it says: Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<bunower> no just the internal bluetooth
<sosaited> Pici, Yeah but that version is 1.13. 1.15 has some GUI improvements that I need.
<paGos> bunower, f! I hate broadcom, have you checked their site about any drivers available?
<bunower> nothing found until yet
<Zoffix_> Ok, I got it. I needed to install `system-config-samba` to get the GUI config tool; I guess in the past it was auto-installed along with `samba`, which is why the author of the tut didn't mention it.
<Pici> sosaited: Right, but if you're installing all of the build dependencies from the repositories anyway, why not just use the apt-get command to find and install them automagically?
<paGos> bunower, sorry, this is as good as it gets from me :|
<paGos> I need to disable shift + delete, I cannot control myself!
<bunower> if i type hciconfig --all nothing appears
<sosaited> Pici, build-dep? I will do that if all else fails. Right now just trying to install a few qt4 packages wanted to get 181MB additional stuff. Trying to see if I can get away with less than that :)
<undecim> Is there a CLI equivalent to the disk usage analyzer?
<LjL> undecim: du | sort -n
<LjL> sorta
<Pici> undecim: I usually use a combination of df -h and du -h --max-depth=1
<ohzie> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<undecim> Pici: That's what I was thinking... I guess I'll pair it with find and xargs....
<zlatan> hi to all...there is no skype and opera in my repos..how do I add them to source list...
<undecim> LjL: lol, almost missed your message... that should work
<sylvester> = =
<sylvester> what's it?
<Odaym> what is the 755 permission?
<Kioshi^_^> hellow
<MonkeyDust> zlatan: http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/other-downloads/
<compdoc> pretty permissive
<Odaym> i didn't ask for your opinion of it
<Odaym> hehe
<Odaym> i asked for the permissions that it implements
<sipior> Odaym: "man chmod"
<paGos> Odaym, user can read write and execute, others can only read and execute
<zlatan> MonkeyDust, isn't there any repo for this or I was dreaming that there was once
<iluminator101> i am getting this error please help http://debian.pastebin.com/yRQeyzC9 thanks in advance
<wedo> what is the command to list running process
<Pici> wedo: ps
<wedo> thx Pici
<Odaym> how does ps differ from ps aux?
<popey> man ps :)
<Odaym> the auxiliary processes?
<Odaym> true
<Odaym> i will
<Pici> Odaym: aux are each separate arguments. It just happens to spell out Aux.
<DeRoSvOs> Ok, so, how would I boot to single user mode?  I can't seem to do that, no matter what I try.
<ohzie> just alias ps to ps aux because there's no reason to not type ps aux evry time
<ohzie> every*
<Sideways> HI I have a p8p67 MB, intel 82579V Gigabit that worked at install and now wont link. I can see it, but no ip. using e1000e driver
<andai> Hi. I copied a 5GB partition into a 15GB partition with dd. Some apps say the capacity is 5GB, some 15GB, but they all agree on my remaining free space (1GB instead of 11GB). Help?
<jorn> heyho, is it possible that texdoc doesn't find latex-beamer docs in ubuntu 10.10?
<ohzie> DeRoSvOs: in yum put a 1 at the end of the bootline
<ohzie> DeRoSvOs: that's how you used to do it
<ohzie> DeRoSvOs: the '1' argument was for the runlevel
<Sideways> wondering if thats the culprit, hear of intel nic,s not behaving well w/linux
<jorn> i'm searching the beameruserguide, but seems as if its path isn't searched
<DeRoSvOs> ohzie: You mean in grub?  Not yum, right?
<linsir> hello
<Pici> ohzie, DeRoSvOs: Er, Ubuntu doesn't use yum.
<jorn> wondering if the package is broken since migration from texmf to texlive
<ohzie> DeRoSvOs Pici Yes, Grub
<Sideways> anyone have a p8p67?
<ohzie> The thought formed as "the one that's not lilo" and I grab-bagged the wrong name. =)
<DeRoSvOs> So again, what's the best way to get in to rescue, so I can reset my root pass?
<ohzie> DeRoSvOs: you should have sudo
<Smjork_> hello and many, many excuses for bothering with a rather noobish question. I ahve a PC , with wireless NIC. I just set up sshd to auto-run on runlevels 2,3,4,5 but the damn thing doesn't work. I can only ssh to that machine AFTER i physically log into it. any suggestions ?
<ohzie> DeRoSvOs: type sudo su -l
<ohzie> DeRoSvOs: and then run passwd
<wildbat> andai ~ when you use dd ~ you clone the partition ~ so the partition is 5GB now ~ whild MBR say it is 15GB ~ use gparted and check the partition to fix it
<Zeu5> anebi: hi
<ohzie> Smjork_: SSH is running, it's the network connection you need to focus on
<jrib> DeRoSvOs: did you actually ever set a root password?  Ubuntu locks the root account by default.
<iluminator101> i am getting this error please help http://debian.pastebin.com/yRQeyzC9 thanks in advance
<ohzie> Smjork_: because a wireless connection isn't initiated until you log in
<anebi> Zeu5: hi
<blackshirt> hi
<tomreyn> iluminator101: try this: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys
<DeRoSvOs> Ok, here's the problem.  Someone messed around in /etc/sudoers and now when I try and sudo I get:  sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 28  sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<jrib> DeRoSvOs: did you actually ever set a root password?  Ubuntu locks the root account by default.
<DeRoSvOs> So now, I'm in a pickle.
<Smjork_> ahh...crap
<DeRoSvOs> I can't sudo su -.
<jrib> DeRoSvOs: that's not my question
<jrib> DeRoSvOs: you were talking about root earlier, so I'm trying to figure out if you actually ever set a password
<tomreyn> iluminator101: then re-run the command that failed: apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 83FBA1751378B444
<blackshirt> visudo
<DeRoSvOs> jrib:  Well, I'm not sure.  I didn't provision the server, unfortunately, and the person who did is unreachable right now.
<iluminator101> tomreyn, i did that still no go
<Smjork_> any way to startup the wlan without the need for a user to log into ?
<jrib> DeRoSvOs: reboot, choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu, fix /etc/sudoers (use visudo always to edit sudoers)
<DeRoSvOs> jrib:  Even in recovery, I need a root pass.
<tomreyn> iluminator101: did you re-run the failing command, too?
<raisin123> hello someone please help me. I want to install "tremulous" on my comp but when I go to software centre and click install, it tells me,"requires insatallation of untrusted packages" I click "ok" and then the isntallation aborts. Help !
<SupeR_NovA> ppa for sun java 6 lastet ?
<iluminator101> tomreyn, i did that too
<DeRoSvOs> jrib:  Give root password for maintenance or type Control-D to continue.
<jrib> DeRoSvOs: that's only if you set one.  In that case, edit the grub line to have "init=/bin/bash"
<DeRoSvOs> jrib:  On CentOS, I can do a single user mode hack and it drops me to a CLI.
<aadem> does anyone know off the top of their head a link to a skeleton sudoers file, freeBSD (my second OS aside of Ubuntu) does not use sudo by default but when i type it it returns "cannot find any sudoers file.  My thoughts are i can create a sudoers file from a skeleton example
<MonkeyDust> raisin123: try sudo apt-get install tremulous
<jrib> DeRoSvOs: or use a live cd
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Sideways>  Does anyone know about p8p67 MB, intel 82579V nic not working?
<tomreyn> iluminator101: run this and report its output here (unless it is more than a single line, in which case paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ): ls -l /etc/apt/trusted.gpg
<jrib> aadem: grab it from ubuntu?  This is a better question for the freebsd channel
<raisin123> MonkeyDust: didn't work . It said "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<aadem> sorry i figured sudo was standard on ubuntu so ask the source :) ill take my question to freebsd which i will have to find hehe.  Thanks for the help
<DeRoSvOs> jrib:  So if I boot and hit the GRUB menu, I see my diff kernels there... from this point, how do I get a shell?  You mentioned using "init=/bin/bash" but where would I put it?
<gschwepp> Hello, does anyone know how to pipe a whole usb keyboardoutput to a file or /dev/null ? I made a movement sensor out of an keyboard and now its pressing space all the time. its anoying!
<jrib> aadem: ubuntu has /usr/share/doc/sudo/examples/sudoers which comes straight from sudoers source, so figure out where that is on freebsd
<raisin123> hello someone please help me. I want to install "tremulous" on my comp but when I go to software centre and click install, it tells me,"requires insatallation of untrusted packages" I click "ok" and then the isntallation aborts. Help !
<medfly> I seem to have trouble connecting to my wireless network. I am sitting right next to the router, and I can see it. it uses WPA2 with TKIP+AES. is this a problem?
<jrib> DeRoSvOs: edit the grub line (press 'e').  Or just use a live cd
<aadem> perfect thank you!
<hypatia> is there any way to make the Unity launcher in ubuntu netbook any smaller?
<hypatia> it's too wide :(
<hypatia> also is there a replacement for alt-f2?
<hypatia> to launch programs
<varun> Helooooo every one
<blackshirt> hello
<jrib> aadem: although all it seems to do is give root the ability to sudo and the rest is all commented :)
<peterius> hi, can anyone here read korean?
<hypatia> peterius: try #ubuntu-kr
<varun> What would I do if I see a process as sl in the process details in ps ax in the terminal.I mean how to wake it up coz I dont want to kill it
<MonkeyDust> !kr| peterius
<Pici> !ko | peterius
<ubottu> peterius: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<peterius> thanks
<meero> hello i have problem setting locale "locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory" , dpkg-reconfigure locales doesnt help
<vega-> meero: locale-gen <something> ... helped me
<piblos> im running an ubuntu based distro and need to dload an img burner so i can burn the ubuntu iso
<Odaym> there's K3B, piblos
<Guest14866> hi everybody
<Guest14866> what is the best IDE java on unbuntu
<Guest14866> ???
<Odaym> if it's ubuntu based, then you should be able to use apt-get
<Odaym> so try "sudo apt-get install k3b"
<Odaym> if i am correct..i hope\
<varun> anyone to my question?
<varun>  What would I do if I see a process as sl in the process details in ps ax in the terminal.I mean how to wake it up coz I dont want to kill it
<Odaym> try "fg processname"
<Odaym> it will bring this process to the foreground if it is sleeping/stopped in the background
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Odaym> ok Pici
<Odaym> Pici but is it accurate about any ubuntu based distro must have apt-get?
<Pici> Odaym: That would be an accurate assumption.
<Odaym> ok
<KGBWolf> i have created a .sh file that i have set to run on startup but on startup it opens up kate instead of running as sh... problem 2 my server does not turn off even after beign sent the shutdown command it will go all the way back to post and start again...
<hypatia> answered my own question about alt-f2 in ubuntu netbook: it doesn't work, install gnome-do, alawalk, gmrun, gRun, or guake to replace the functionality.
<pibloes2> i need to burn the ubuntu iso.. but im on a ubuntu based distro now with no iso burner.. anyone know of a quick way to get and install one? ive heard about KB3 but dont know the command to download it..
<qubozik> pibloes2: Right click on the file and select write to disk. That is a feature of newer versions of gnome
<Odaym> pibloes2, it's K3B, and you can search for it with "apt-cache search k3b", then if found "sudo apt-get install k3b"
<edge> Does anybody have the url for the documentation about adding things to the start up?
<pibloes2> im running backtrack 4 atm
<qubozik> pibloes2: If that doesn't work you can download basaro
<Odaym> it exists, pibloes2 i searched for it
<pibloes2> ahh thanks odaym will try that
<qubozik> pibloes2: brasaro *
<Odaym> Brasero has caused me and numerous other users kill errors through all the burning processes, since the latest updates
<Odaym> i looked it up and everyone was experiencing it since the last updates
<qubozik> Odaym: Good to know
<pibloes2> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   k3b: Depends: kdelibs-data (>= 4:3.1.4-2)
<llutz> !backtrack | pibloes2
<ubottu> pibloes2: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Pietras1988> hi all
<varun> Odyam:fg eclipse says no such process but the ps shows that it is sl
<ronr_> hi everyone. is there a simple way (with an application or otherwise) to load .img files in ubuntu? can it be done on network drives as well?
<Odaym> im sorry, it's process number, varun, not process name
<pibloes2> damn i guess im pretty screwed then
<Odaym> see the number and fg it varun
<Odaym> hmm, i think you can try aptitude there pibloes2 because i heard that it takes care of dependencies better than apt-get
<llutz> pibloes2: sudo growisofs -Z /dev/sr0=/path/to/foo.iso
<Odaym> but i have no idea about aptitude pibloes2, all i know is its better with dependencies, llutz  knows more
<llutz> pibloes2:or: wodim -dao /path/to/foo.iso
<varun> Odaym:So for this ---1704 ?        Sl     0:11 /media/Yojimbo/eclipse 2010/eclipse.- I try fg 1704 and it says  no such job
<Odaym> then ps again, varun, maybe it was assigned a different number since you last saw
<ethanol> How can I assign applications a default workspace? I googled and found devilspie. But it seems from 2007. Did Ubuntu build this is by now, or should I install a tool from 2007?
<Frenk> Hey, I have one server with Ubuntu and I see everything with colors in the console - another server shows b/w - whats the package to make the console colorful?
<Odaym> llutz is it true that you can take a process out of Sleep "sl" by using "fg" foreground?
<varun> Odaym:Nope the ps is the same for all the times
<llutz> Odaym: afaik no
<Odaym> afaik?
<llutz> As Far As I Know
<Odaym> what can, llutz ?
<varun> llutz:Do I have to kill it and restart?Is there no other way?
<Odaym> isnt there some sort of bump or wake...
<pasquale25761> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<llutz> varun: i don't know
<sipior> varun: try sending it a signal: "kill -HUP 1704"
<Odaym> wait varun, one second
<Zoffix_> Hello. Once again, I'm stuck with a problem..  I'm running this: sudo mount //b-webtest-dt/transfer /home/pevstrat/Desktop/ZTransfer/ -t cifs -o user=user,pass=pass  It works, but the share is owned by the root and not the user I'm using. Due to that, I can't copy any files over into the share. How I go around this? It used to work fine in Gutsy >:|
<Odaym> the forum says fg also, varun
<Odaym> if you want to use process name, varun, prefix it with '%'
<Odaym> varun, forum says, if the process is sleeping, check whether there is any wait command in the script, check why it is waiting if there is any wait... don't think the process will go into sleep without any wait
<varun> Odaym:I have tried the process id
<Odaym> try "wait <process id of sleeping process>"
<drkhan> hi
<varun> Odaym:The new eclipse I have "Helios" has recently started crashing I dont know why but this is what it does.I goes to sleep sometimes when I start is up
<KGBWolf> my .sh is categorized as a plain text document how can i change this?
<Zoffix_> KGBWolf, chmod +x yourfile.sh
<llutz> KGBWolf: a shellscript is a plain text document
<Zoffix_> (unless I'm misunderstanding what you're talking about)
<DeRoSvOs> jrib:  Where would I place "init=/bin/bash" in the GRUB menu?  I mean, sequentially speaking?
<jrib> DeRoSvOs: at the end of the kernel line
<pasquale25761> xdcc send #25
<pibloes2> thank you all for the help
<DeRoSvOs> jrib:  Where it says linux /boot/vmlinuz....generic-pae root=UUID... ro quiet?
<jrib> DeRoSvOs: yes
<schnuffle> y
<pibloes2> llutz..
<pibloes2> Your system's locale charset (i.e. the charset used to encode filenames) is set to ANSI_X3.4-1968.
<pibloes2> o properly set the locale charset make sure the LC_* environment variables are set.
<Zoffix_> I soved my problem. Had to add uid=1000,gid=1000 to the mount: sudo mount //b-webtest-dt/transfer /home/pevstrat/Desktop/ZTransfer/ -t cifs -o user=user,pass=pass,uid=1000,gid=1000
<Jason_> ive got a wirless problem my wireless card stops working everytime i reboot i rhave to keep reinstalling the driver to get it to work
<mh22mk> Hey i have a problem, im working on a server with wmware and i have a statich ip on it but when i choose nat i would like to get the real ip so i can connect to the internet, i have tried restart the netwrok and dhcp serve r but with no luck
<Jason_> ive got a wirless problem my wireless card stops working everytime i reboot i rhave to keep reinstalling the driver to get it to work
<ohzie> I really hate having to ask any questions in #centos because everything is so different that it makes me feel just stupid.
<ohzie> I hate it.
<ohzie> I hate it so much.
<mh22mk> Hey i have a problem, im working on a server with wmware and i have a statich ip on it but when i choose nat i would like to get the real ip so i can connect to the internet, i have tried restart the netwrok and dhcp serve r but with no luck, any ideas plz?
<ikonia> mh22mk: where are you chosing "nat"
<ohzie> mh22mk: If you're using the NAT option for the VM, you won't get the server's IP address
<ohzie> mh22mk: You probably need whatever option is pass-through. I don't recall what that is in vmware.
<Frenk> Hey, I  am looking for a application to controle pulse audio
<Jason_> any ideas with my problem ?
<mh22mk> ohzie: first i had it on custom choice an Wmnet02 but now i wan it on nat so i can install some packages
<sre-su> Which package contains gtk+-2.0 ?
<DeRoSvOs> jrib:  Cool, it got me a prompt, but it's a read read-only FS... any ideas?  I mean, I took the regular kernel line and added that at the end...
<ikonia> sre-su: it's already installed by default, gnome needs it
<sre-su> ikonia: Yes, still what's the package name for it?
<Cale> Jason_: maybe you could add an appropriate line/file to /etc/modprobe.d to get it to install the module?
<g_0_0> Jason_, which driver?
<ikonia> sre-su: gtck+2.0
<Jason_> its broadcom
<ikonia> sre-su: look it up in the package manager
<chitam> ?
<coz_> Frenk,  there is something named   adevchooser   it would be listed as Pulseaudio device chooser   there is also the puslesudo equalizer
<g_0_0> jason, do you know which driver specifically?
<BluesKaj> mh22mk, open /etc/resolv.conf , the IP beside nameserver is the router / modem that connects to the internet, plave that IP in your /etc/network/interfaces file as the gateway IP
<ft_mn> Hello, flvs i hear from utube etc dont go to the /tmp folder anymore other temp files do go though (like pdfs or fotos) .... does anybody know what has happened??!?!?!?
<xxiao> using CLI, how can I tell if I need reboot the machine after an update?
<Jason_> bcm43 somthing
<ikonia> xxiao: only a kernel should need a reboot at a high level
<coz_> ft_mn,  I am not sure I understand
<g_0_0> jason is it working at the moment?
<KGBWolf> when sending a shutdown signal my server goes to post and comes back online
<Jason_> well i installed it inside of windows
<xxiao> ikonia: not really, sometimes an update with no kernel still asks for reboot when i use X
<KGBWolf> is this an OS issue or server?
<g_0_0> Jason_, can you pastebin the results of lsmod
<ft_mn> coz_ u knew that any videos you watch through a site is temporarely stored on the /tmp folder didnt u?
<ikonia> xxiao: shouldn't be the case, if it's an X update you just need to restart X
<Jason_> ok ill go on linux now
<coz_> KGBWolf,  not sure ,, have you tried in #ubuntu-server
<Jason_> and do it then ill pm u it
<ohzie> KGBWolf: what shutdown signal are you sending? HALT or RESTART ?
<g_0_0> Jason_, ok
<Jason_> ok 1 sec then
<c0ld> Whats a good 3d design software other than blender?
<sre-su> ikonia: Its gir1.0-gtk-2.0 - The GTK+ graphical user interface library. I already have it installed. But, during compilation I don't know why I'm getting this error - checking for PACKAGE... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 1.3.13) were not met:
<stefano_> ciao
<sre-su> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<stefano_> ??
<ikonia> sre-su: you need the development libraries
<sre-su> ikonia: Like?
<mh22mk> BluesKaj: i dont get it it worked before to change to nat and just do a network restart
<stefano_> there is some italian?
<coz_> c0ld,  mm  there is sharpconstruct... misfit model   but  blender is pretty high end
<sre-su> !it stefano_
<sre-su> !it | stefano_
<ubottu> stefano_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Idris> HI is this the right channel for Ubuntu
<c0ld> well I want to create a 3d model of something Im creating
<coz_> Idris,  yep
<stefano_> grazie a te :-)
<BluesKaj> why are you choosing nat , it should be automatic. mh22mk
<KGBWolf> ohzie shutdown/HALT
<stefano_> ma cos'è questa chat? poi me ne vado :-)
<Idris> I am using Ubuntu 10.04. I want to upgrade it to 10.10
<ohzie> KGBWolf: Weird.
<sre-su> ikonia: I didn't get what all libraries are required ...
<BluesKaj> !es | stefano_
<ubottu> stefano_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Idris> Is it wise to upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10?
<mh22mk> BluesKaj: cause im working on dhcp servers and stuff so i have made my own groupe wmNet02
<xxiao> checked a list of packages i just updated: vlc, libssl, login, passwd, libc-bin, and my Desktop asked for a reboot
<compdoc> depends on if the newer version does somethign the old one doesnt
<iceroot_> Idris: why you need to upgrade?
<coz_> Idris,  many upgrade,,, I personally prefer clean installs
<xxiao> no kernel was involved, not even a driver, why do I need reboot?
<c0ld> @coz_ the reason I ask is cause blenders menus lag on me for some reason
<ikonia> xxiao: who says you need to reboot ?
<xxiao> more importantly, how can I get this notice if I do it over CLI
<coz_> c0ld,  oh!   are you running compiz  at the same time?
<gnewb> How do I load or save a GPG/GNU to unlock or use as the passphrase key for any encrypted /sections that I may have?
<xxiao> ikonia: the GUI update program
<iceroot_> ikonia: openssl update needs a reboot
<ikonia> iceroot_: does it, ? I've updates SSL many times without an update
<iceroot_> ikonia: sorry, libc i mean
<ikonia> without a reboot
<xxiao> also the button turns to red, reminds you a reboot is required on the top right
<Pumpkin-> Idris: really a personal preference/objectives question. 10.04 is an LTS, so if you want long term stability, I'd stay with 10.04. If you want new features, I'd upgrade.
<ikonia> ahh yes, libc good call
<Frenk> I put tail -F /blal/bla - how do I end it?
<c0ld> yes coz_
<Pumpkin-> Frenk: ctrl-c
<xxiao> iceroot_: the problem is that, how can I know that if I'm using a CLI to manage my servers
<ikonia> Frenk: ctrl+c
<coz_> c0ld,  try turning off compiz and see if you are getting the same "lag"  with the menus
<iceroot_> xxiao: what?
<Idris> I am eager to find out what is new in Ubuntu 10.10?
<BluesKaj> !it | stefano_
<ubottu> stefano_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xxiao> ikonia: how do you know if you need reboot after an update using only terminal?
<ikonia> xxiao: you learn from reading what's updated
<ikonia> xxiao: I believe some packages will give a message too
<vega-> xxiao: the icon will turn red even when using command line
<Jordan_U> xxiao: You never need to reboot, it's just that you will not get the benefit of the newer libc (probably security) until you do.
<iceroot_> xxiao: there is the package "debian-goodies" maybe its also for ubuntu. its telling you if you need a reboot after an upgrade
<xxiao> thanks. need find that googies package
<iceroot_> xxiao: there are 3 parts which needs a reboot. kernel, libc and dbus-update
<vega-> Jordan_U: doesn't restarting necessary services do the same thing?
<Idris> Is it safe to upgrade to Ubuntu 10.10 from 10.04 using a dial up connection?
<xxiao> i have headless servers ...
<xxiao> iceroot_: what about openssl?
<elricL> Is there a seperate channel where i can Rant about natty or is this the right one?
<coz_> Idris,  ooo   that one I am not sure of
<vega-> xxiao: it should also tell you upon login that reboot necessary
<iceroot_> xxiao: openssl doesnt need a reboot
<ikonia> elricL: no ranting is welcome
<iceroot_> xxiao: just a restart of all daemons using ssl
<ikonia> elricL: #ubuntu+1 is a valid discussion channel
<Jordan_U> vega-: I'm not sure about libc.
<BluesKaj> elricL,  #ubuntu+1
<elricL> Thank you
<DeRoSvOs> Hey guys, I'm booting using a Live CD and it asks me what I'd like to do, I choose "Rescue a Broken System" and it seems to put me back to a blue menu (CLI style ncurses) and seems like it wants to RE-INSTALL, asking me network settings, hostname, etc.
<vega-> Jordan_U: might be yeah..
<DeRoSvOs> Any idea why?
<Idris> Coz_, is there any advantage of the upgrade?
<iceroot_> vega-: restarting services when you pull a libc update doesnt help, for libc you have to reboot
<xxiao> that problem is that , i need a notifier somehow tell me that i need a reboot after updating on my remote headless servers
<ikonia> DeRoSvOs: it's mnot a reinstall, it's setting up a recovery env
<iceroot_> xxiao: debian-goodies
<BlueEagle> vega-: The message that a reboot is required comes when security updates in the kernel have been automatically installed.
<DeRoSvOs> ikonia: Thank ya.
<BluesKaj> elricL, you'll just get the stock answer "it's still in alpa or beta" blah blah
<sipior> iceroot_: no, when the processes restart, they will resolve and pick up the new (correct) glibc.
<Odaym> the aliased commands in 'alias' are always stored there once you 'alias run=runprogram.sh' for example?
<xxiao> thanks. searching that
<iceroot_> sipior: no
<gnewb> DeRoSvOs: Did you try holding Shift on boot?
<iceroot_> sipior: trust me, libc-update needs a reboot
<sipior> iceroot_: i'm afraid so.
<vega-> BlueEagle: no, not just the kernel, also other packages
<coz_> Idris,  well  you are on the LTS right now... i n all honesty  I would stick with t hat until next LTS ...however ,,if you are like many of us,,, you want to try the newer stuff... then upgrade,,, but I still suggest  a clean install rather than an upgrade
<Pumpkin-> vega-: no, it helps. when the processes restart, they will use the new libc. A reboot is the safest way to ensure EVERYTHING is using the new libc though.
<BlueEagle> vega-: Oh. Well I did not know that. :)
<c0ld> @coz_ how I disable compiz
<Odaym> i know that the command to return to the beginning of a line on command line is "ctrl+A" but what's the one to go to the end of the line?
<Pumpkin-> ctrl-e
<Odaym> End works too
<Odaym> nice
<Odaym> ok
<vega-> Pumpkin-: yea i know, it just feels so windowsish to reboot every second day .. :)
<Idris> coz_, thank you for your suggestion...
<Odaym> but about my question above, the aliases that show up when i "alias"
<coz_> c0ld,    if you are on gnome   hit   alt+F2  type in    metacity --replace    when you want to restart compiz   hit  alt+F2     compiz --replace ccp&
<elricL> BluesKaj: I understand its in alpha,but it doesnt mean it should be completely unusable.Crashed within 5 minutes of start,and to make matters worse,no Unity :x
<Odaym> if i add one now, how long will it stay there?
<Frenk> How do i delete a certain IP from IPtables (fromm all possible chains)
<coz_> c0ld,    compiz --replace ccp &
<BlueEagle> vega-: Well they could have listed the services that had been updated and allowed you to just restart those.
<coz_> c0ld,   or to restart compiz  you could log off then log on
<sipior> iceroot_: instead of having me trust you, could you provide an argument as to why what you say is true?
<c0ld> yah blender menus still lag
<c0ld> Ill try sharpconstruct
<coz_> c0ld,  mnmm then I am not sure  what the issue is..
<iceroot_> sipior: init is using libc
<iceroot_> sipior: have fun to restart init without reboot
<coz_> c0ld,   sharpconstruct is more of a sculpting tool... it is inscluded in blender as well
<c0ld> oh
<Frenk> I have the IP adress: 88.209.105.000 how do I whitelist it?
<c0ld> hmm
<coz_> c0ld,   the best one that runs native to linux is blender
<Frenk> In IPtables in all chains
<xxiao> debian-goodies is on ubuntu too, great stuff. thanks!
<coz_> c0ld,   there are others lke maya   that can run on linux  but they are not free
<c0ld> yah
<Odaym> what is debian-goodies, xxiao?
<Odaym> what's it have?
<c0ld> I wonder why the menus are choppy looking
<vooze> Quick question... about SWAP.. if last says i ran out of RAM.. and i have 15GB swap... Hvor much RAM is 15GB swap equal?
<example92> hello!
<xxiao> google for it, i need it to tell me if i need restart services/servers
<Odaym> alright
<xxiao> Odaym: most of my machines do not have a screen attached to it
<compdoc> 15GB swap is pretty huge
<xxiao> Odaym: so i need it to tell me if i need reboot after the update
<sipior> iceroot_: the ksplice folks manage both kernel upgrades and init restart via kexec, to my recollection.
<Odaym> i see
<Odaym> nice
<iceroot_> sipior: and its not the default
<c0ld> Wings3d
<sipior> iceroot_: i didn't say it was. but rebooting is not necessary.
<bayer> hi there, i installed ubuntu 10.10 2 days ago, yesterday i did some upgrades, and suddenly when i try to boot the system it complains about not finding the harddrive: http://pastebin.com/HmEHnyT0
<iceroot_> sipior: so you have to reboot after a libc-update
<example92> lsusb on terminal recognize my usbstick but, i cant get or put files on this.. anybady help?
<bayer> i tried a long rootdelay, that didnt change anything
<bayer> any idea?
<vega-> BlueEagle: that's my point exactly yeah, instead of rebooting ..
<kreantos> hello, can someone give me a hint how to prevent gnome from starting on startup
<vooze> compdoc, yeah i know.. but i had ALOT of free HD space.. so i figuret wtf. :D
<xxiao> sipior: for security updates i will reboot anyway...debian-goodies will tell you
<vega-> BlueEagle: especially in a server environment
<sipior> xxiao: do what you like, of course. some of us like to keep our machines running independent of security updates.
<Jordan_U> xxiao: I belive that a message will be added to the motd, and you can check with /etc/update-motd.d/98-reboot-required .
<xxiao> sipior: yes, do the same for internal servers, but for external website i reboot more often
<Frenk> How do I flush the IP-Table rules remotly without losing connection?
<terry> Frenk: -F
<terry> Frenk: Wait, are you doing ipmasquerade?
<pestilence> i'm trying to get a vpn connection going (pptp).  i want to use pptp-linux.  when i type "pon myvpn" the connection comes up and i get a ppp0 interface with an ip, but i cannot ping across the connection to the server.
<terry> Frenk: -F will flush all rules.
<kreantos> i tried  "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove" but after reboot there was again the gnome mask
<Frenk> terry: I have a server and one guy cant connetc, his IP is not in iptables and denyhost but still hes blocked. I can access the IP without any problems
<BluesKaj> elricL, afaik X is broken on natty , especially if you accepted the removal and "upgrade" of several important xorg file
<terry> Frenk: Flush the one rule that is blocking his IP
<kreantos> no idea?
<Wulfy> kreantos,  is your ip ON your system or is it a remote host?
<kreantos> ?
<Frenk> terry: I can not find that rule =( iptables -L and grep the ip = no result
<Jimi_Neutral> hi guys, i had phpmyadmin set up with some databases on it for a website and gallery and such...thing is i changed my router and even though I can access the website and gallery and such I cannot access phpMyadmin anymore...what am i missing
<Jimi_Neutral> very new to this by the way
<Wulfy> kreantos, if he is trying to access your system?
<kreantos> who?
<pestilence> is there a firewall enabled by default in maverick?
<elricL> BluesKaj: I just wanna work on ubuntu code. Dissapointing start :/
<iceroot_> pestilence: no
<pestilence> iceroot_: ok
<kreantos> im talking about windowmanager
<BluesKaj> elricL, nvidia drivers are broken as well
<pestilence> is there other security software in place that would prevent pptp-linux from working correctly?
<Wulfy> kreantos,  sorry wrong person
<kreantos> no clue what you are talking about ;)
<pestilence> e.g. apparmor?
<kreantos> hehe
<Wulfy> Frenk,  is the server on your system or a remote system?
<elricL> BluesKaj: yeah,i figured that. Getting irritated now. Dont know how i am gonna work on unity without being able to run it
<Jimi_Neutral> nm, forgot my old routers lan IP was different to this new one
<Frenk> Wulfy remote system
<replicasex> I don't suppose anybody knows anything about the 2d Unity package in the PPA?  It installed fine when I tested it out in a VM but on my regular system (10.10) it doesn't actually show up as Unity, it just has the default desktop when I choose it at the GDM.
<Wulfy> frenk mind me asking what service your trying to allow access
<bencahill> testing...
<Zoffix_> Hey. Is samba the only way to let a windows computer access files on Ubuntu drive? I spent over two hours trying to make samba work to no avail; that's just more than I wish to invest into this...
<IdleOne> bencahill: aboration in the matrix I suppose :)
<terry> Frenk: It is probably a range of IPs
<Frenk> Wulfy http imap pop3 smtp
<bencahill> IdleOne: weird :)
<bayer> hi there, i installed ubuntu 10.10 2 days ago, yesterday i did some upgrades, and suddenly when i try to boot the system it complains about not finding the harddrive: http://pastebin.com/HmEHnyT0
<compdoc> Zoffix_, samba is the simplist way
<terry> Frenk: Look at the file and see if you can find it.
<Wulfy> Frenk, and he cant access any of them? is there any control panel in use (i.e cpanel?)
<Zoffix_> compdoc, doesn't seem to work at all... When I try to connect from windows I get "The account is not authorized to log in from this station."
<llutz> Zoffix_: ssh/scp/sftp as an alternate way, using winscp/putty/filezilla on win-side
<compdoc> Zoffix_, check permissions on the folder youre sharing
<Frenk> Wulfy no I use just ssh - he cant access any of them - thats right.
<bencahill> hey guys, is there vm software that can run programs so they look like they're running native?
<Wulfy> frenk very odd..... have you verified you can access such services other than ssh?
<Frenk> Wulfy Yes I did - Website&Mail are fine
<Zoffix_> compdoc, It's drwxr-xr-x 37 zoffix zoffix 4096 2011-02-16 07:46 Music/   In fact, it worked this morning until I rebooted my Ubuntu box.. >_< (and I tried rebooting again)
<Frenk> for me
<Wulfy> Frenk,  and its an external ip (i.e not a 192.168.*)
<medfly> I have problem connecting with my wireless card. sitting right next to the router, it sees the network but doesn't connect. it uses WPA2 with AES/
<terry> Frenk: to get a clue, do:  iptables -L |grep 10.1.1.    #leaving off the last portion or two
<bencahill> Wulfy: there are more private ip ranges than 192.168, just fyi, you can read about it on wiki
<medfly> ha;[
<Frenk> Wulfy Right (atm im just rebooting the server =) ill give it a try =) )
<bencahill> Wulfy: generally called public and private ip's
<Wulfy> bencahill,  not sure why after last your on ignore but yes im aware of that i guess ccna taiught me something
<Wulfy> why your not^
<bencahill> Wulfy: what do you mean on ignore?
<Wulfy> bencahill,  how can i put this polietly, butt out?
<LIkesFruit>  /join #macosx
<compdoc> heh
<bencahill> lol
<sipior> iceroot_: by the way (and apologies if you're not interested), i did confirm that it is possible to restart init via "telinit u". i had to double-check the man page; i don't do it very often, but it's nice to have the option.
<replicasex> I'm befuddled as to why this silly 2d unity does not work -- alas!
<coz_> replicasex,  are you on natty?
<bencahill> so, is there vm software that can run apps like they're native?
<iceroot_> sipior: nice to know
<Wulfy> i used the 192.168 range to simplify would it confuse the issue if i gave EVERY possible private ip range (i discounted the 10.* range due to it being deployed mainly in larger networks the most common home range would have been the 192.168 range) and were in a linux channel aimed for the most part at the desktop/home user sigh now is that enough justification on why i said what i did?
<zuber> hey, do u know any packet to login from webcam?
<gt5050> join #hawkboard
<Zoffix_> Jesus.. never ever upgrading my Ubuntu EVER again >_< So far I've spent 11 hours trying to make everything work ok... >_<
<gt5050> quit
<kevdog> don't upgrade -- just reinstall
<omac> bencahill: I believe you mean emulator software.  What software do you want to run on ubuntu as if they were native?
<Zoffix_> kevdog, that's actually what I did...
<Zoffix_> blowed up my old install by accident.... so I formatted
<example92> gentlemen, any idea?
<bencahill> omac: just ms access with a database, it doesn't work in wine...
<zuber> need packet to webcam login like startlogon
<kevdog> yea I went through the phase I had to have the latest and greatest a while ago, now I just settle in on the LTS
<Zoffix_> ditto :)
<omac> bencahill:  have you tried opening an access database using the libreoffice(formerly known as openoffice) data tool?
<zuber> need packet to webcam login like startlogon
<bencahill> omac: nah, it's a very complicated database
<bullcityrambler> hello.  i'm taking my first stab at bash scripting.  i'm adding a function to .bashrc in U10.10.  Is there anyway to have ubuntu load the function without restarting?
<hazzarux> Hiiii! :)
<iceroot_> bullcityrambler: source ~/.bashrc
<medfly> woops -.- I just got the password wrong
<i7-Cud4> Hi i have a problem with the booting the os, target filesystem dosnt have /sbin/init    try passin init=bootar
<xeroadmin> has anybody had any grief with the latest updates?
<zuber> need packet to webcam login like startlogon
<iceroot_> zuber: stop repeating please
<omac> I'm not a wine expert, but I'm sure you can tweak it to work with the help from some other people around here.
<hazzarux> xeroadmin: what do you mean?
<bullcityrambler> @iceroot_:  thanks!
<sosaited> xeroadmin, The MIT krb ones? Nope
<zuber> cmon
<terry> xeroadmin: updates for 10.04?  or 10.10?  or...?
<hazzarux> xeroadmin: The ATI drivers can be screwed up if you use MintUpdater.
<christop1er> i have a hang on resume from hibernation about 2/3 of the time
<xeroadmin> as in, today, youtube is refusing to load, and on boot, there was no theme applied, I had to reapply it... and even then it would not apply to the file manager...
<example92> any idea? usb stick cant be recognised
<xeroadmin> and I use nVidia, not ATI
<omac> perhaps you could export your access data base into another format and import it into libreoffice.  i.e. sql export database
<christop1er> no problems with pointing it to the resume device, so im not sure what
<hazzarux> has somebody any experience with the Google Code-in Contest for pre-university students?
<xeroadmin> network access seems to take a lot longer than usual, youtube doesn't load and facebook is on a similar path...
<bencahill> omac: no, you're not answering the question, this database has over a hundred tables, and many forms and reports, I am not looking to redesign it :), just to run windows in a vm to access it
<simplexio> leiska
<Wulfy> Frenk,  any luck?
<Frenk> Wulfy no - I cleared denyhosts and greping iptables -L with the apy = no luck
<Frenk> Anyone any sugestions
<example92> anybody help?
<sosaited> example92, What do you get with lsusb?
<vonlieverman> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<BluesKaj> Frenk, what's your network setup ?
<bencahill> Frenk: what exactly are you trying to do?
<example92> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0951:1625 Kingston Technology
<vonlieverman> como funciona esto?
<example92> but i cant open this
<Wulfy> frenk odd sorry i cant really help any further check with bencahill  he seems to be as clever as yoda
<kevdog> you probably need to manually mount it
<kevdog> is the usb stick formated in fat32?
<bencahill> Frenk: lol disregard what Wulfy said, he doesn't like me for some reason :P
<sosaited> example92, Yes like kevdog said, you might need to manually mount it.
<example92> i think so
<example92> is this problem?
<bencahill> !who | example92
<ubottu> example92: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kevdog> no fat32 is ok.
<kevdog> Id have to do some re-reading how to manually mount the usb stick, however its not that hard.
<example92> !kevgod, how to mount it manually?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Frenk> bencahill:  BluesKaj: I try to connect from an IP to the server. The server is rejecting every protocol - http,pop3,smtp. When I connect from my own laptop (other IP) I can access ssh and any other service. Denyhosts is cleared up and when I do iptables -L|grep IPTHATISBLOCKED it shows nothing!
<cppguru> What do I need to uninstall from a maverick server to get rid of the CAN protocol (and address) family?  I would need Protocol family 29 for another driver, but CAN uses it :(
<bayer> hi there, when i boot my ubuntu (freshly installed) 10.10 i suddenly get dropped to a shell, (initramfs) and it seems it cant find my harddrive anymore: http://pastebin.com/TWzpYBYv
<bayer> it seems /proc/modules is empty
<bencahill> Frenk: how are the laptop and the rejected IP connected to the server?
<bayer> although grub seems to have a command to load an ext2 module
<kevdog> what does dmseg | grep -i "SCSI device" say?
<bayer> any ideas anyone?
<sosaited> example92, First you need to find out if the USB is sda1 or not, which you can do by running dmesg when inserting the USB
<harith> Hello, please Help, I want to install Ubuntu 10.10, I already have windows 7 installed with 5 partitions, now when partitiong for Ubuntu, I see only Unallocated space, while this unallocated space has the windows 7 partitions
<sosaited> example92, Then make a folder in /media or /mnt "sudo mkdir /media/usb" and do "mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb" replace sda1 with whatever you get from dmesg
<Frenk> bencahill: The server is remote - I connect from a remote location, so the rejected IP does
<mbeierl> anyone else get hit by the dist upgrade of curses5 giving this error today?   "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ia32-libs: ia32-libs depends on lib32ncursesw5; however:  Package lib32ncursesw5 is not installed."
<andreylosev> how do I set the sound from the commandline?
<andreylosev> I tried amixer -q set PCM 2%+ unmute but it didn't work
<kevdog> example92 -- take out and then put back in your usb drive --then type dmesg and look for a line relating the sda1 or sda2 or sda3 (or whatever)
<bencahill> andreylosev: also do Master
<kevdog> mbeierl: So just install the new package (I'm speculating)
<KGBWolf> how can i disable ubuntu from automatically adjusting date
<andreylosev> didn't work
<mbeierl> kevdog: yep, just need to drop to a shell to do so, etc...
<andreylosev> please not I have only cli
<bencahill> andreylosev: error?
<andreylosev> no gui at all
<bencahill> !who | andreylosev
<ubottu> andreylosev: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cppguru> Can anyone help with the CAN (Controller Area Network) protocol removal from maverick server? PF_CAN - 29.  What should I apt-get remove to get rid of it?
<bencahill> andreylosev: can you use alsamixer?
<andreylosev> no error either bencahill
<andreylosev> yes I can
<bencahill> andreylosev: does that work then?
<andreylosev> it says full volume
<bencahill> andreylosev: on master and pcm?
<andreylosev> yes
<sosaited> kevdog, Actually I too wrote it wrong. For USB memory sticks with one partition, won't it be just sda, sdb etc
<andreylosev> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mbeierl> kevdog: just as an fyi, apt first recommended removing quite a few packages before it suggested installing the missing dep :)
<kevdog> mbeierl -- just install it anyways -- that's what I do
<KGBWolf> ubuntu is changing date even though i set it to NOT adjust automatically???
<example92> i didnt understanded what exactly is sdal...
<andreylosev> http://pastebin.com/yRewph0f
<andreylosev> that's what my alsamixer says bencahill
<mbeierl> kevdog: sorry, to be clear I did.   I just wanted to offer help in case others here were bit by it and didn't know what to do when it started to recommend removing stuff
<maxo> Hi there. Howdo i enable the explode plugin animation in compiz-manager?
<omac> i hate open id.  I think it's crazy technology to consolidate your username/passwords into one place.
<bencahill> andreylosev: I don't know, sorry :(
<omac> Anyways I wanted to report a bug.
<kevdog> example92: what does your dmesg output about sda??  sda -- scsi drive a
<bencahill> omac: then don't use it
<andreylosev> anyone else?
<kevdog> never used open id?  I have no clue what this is
<bencahill> so is there vm software that can run apps like native?
<Frenk> bencahill: any sugestions where to look?
<omac> the main launchpad login system changed recently, forcing me to use my email username and email password to login to launchpad.  Not gonna doit!
<kevdog> openbox, virtualbox
<bencahill> Frenk: you never told me anything, how is the laptop connected to the server?
<kevdog> vmware
<example92> !kevgod this one ??? sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bencahill> omac: nah, I don't believe it
<natrixnatrix89> Is it possible to use startup disc creator on ubuntu to create a startup usb that could install win xp ?
<Frenk> bencahill: its above. the laptop is connected remortly to the server, as well as the rejected ip
<kevdog> example92:  Thats the one
<sosaited> example92, Yes that is most probably your USB.
<bencahill> Frenk: remotely = over the internet?
<Frenk> bencahill: yes
<kevdog> example92: take a look at this page http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/11637.html
<bencahill> Frenk: how is the laptop connected to the internet?
<Frenk> bencahill: over a dsl-modem
<terry> Frenk: What type of server is it?
<bencahill> Frenk: and it is hooked directly to the modem?
<Frenk> bencahill: wifi - but i can access other websites from the laptop - just the one server isnt working
<omac> I found a way to avoid openid.  I go to this web page to login:  http://askubuntu.com/users/login.  Otherwise it forces me to use openid from the tomcat bug reporting page.
<Frenk> terry: root server in germany
<bencahill> Frenk: you said the laptop worked, but another computer didn't
<syn-ack>  /j #ubuntu-az-us
<Frenk> bencahill: yeah sorry, i mean that (the other computer is also a laptop)
<terry> Frenk: root server? not sure about that term.  Is that same as firewall server?
<harith> Please Help here... I'm stuck at Ubuntu partition because I see no windows 7 partitions which I already have on my machine, I see them as one Unallocated Space
<syn-ack> hah, did it again. Sorry.
<Frenk> terry: its a dedicated server and I have the controle over the firewall (a linux-box connected to the internet)
<terry> Frenk: Is it a NAT firewall server?
<bencahill> Frenk: ok, so laptop that can connect is #1, laptop that can't connect is #2, sound good?
<rumpe1> harith, where/how/... do you see it?
<Frenk> bencahill: yes
<bencahill> Frenk: ok, so how is #1 connected to the internet (including routers)?
<rlm> hi to all
<rlm> any spanish ?
<bencahill> !es | rlm
<ubottu> rlm: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rlm> ok thx
<Frenk> bencahill: both can browse other websites, 1&2, still. Laptop 1 is connected via wifi->dslmodem->internet same 2
<terry> Frenk: Is the server a Network Address Translation Firewall?
<Frenk> terry: no it isnt
<harith> rumpe1, I have 5 win7 partitions, now I want to install Ubuntu, I reached the partitioning stage, I see only one unallocated space
<bencahill> Frenk: if they are both connected using the same modem, they have the same public ip
<Frenk> terry: look dedicated server/root server
<rumpe1> harith, manual partitioning?
<harith> rumpe1, yes
<Frenk> bencahill: no i mean the same procedure wifi->router->internet
<kevdog> Frenk: I'm betting there is some NAT going on in your router
<Frenk> 1&2 have different ips
<omac> Get this, I went to login to launchpad and now they say I don't exist as a launchpad user when I try to recover my account.
<rumpe1> harith, hmm... maybe wrong device?
<terry> Can someone tell me what he means "deticated server/root server"?
<KGBWolf> want to enable remote desktop server on ubuntu 10.04 LTS server
<kevdog> Frenk: local IPs or external IPs
<bencahill> Frenk: so if you visit whatismyip.com, they report different addresses?
<omac> Now they are forcing me to use my email address and email password to login!
<example92> kevdog! it needs a passwors to become root... and my password is wrong
<omac> in other words they would love to know my email password.
<terry> bencahill: He can't do that if the PC is not connected.
<bencahill> omac: show me where, I don't believe you
<harith> rumpe1, I am sure that this unallocated space has the win7 partitions, but for some reason, I only see them as one unallocated space
<bencahill> terry: he said it can access other websites
<kevdog> Don't use su:  just preface the commands with sudo (for ubuntu) --- and yes you need the admin password to mount volumes
<Frenk> bencahill: yes, I am in Berlin - the other guy is in Monaco - I am conected to his laptop 2 wia teamviewer and via ssh im connected from laptop 1 to the server
<omac> http://askubuntu.com/users/authenticate
<harith> while there's some unallocated space that I have dedicated for Ubuntu
<bencahill> Frenk: got it
<omac> launchpad is forcing me to use openid.
<terry> bencahill: Oh, I see.
<bencahill> omac: no, you don't use your email password, openid simply uses your email address as their "username"
<terry> Frenk: iptables -L   #Does it give you any clues?
<bortreb> I'm trying to use ps to list the processes I'm running using  "ps -ww -U r --no-headers  -o comm" , but the output width never grows past 15 characters, even though the man page says that if comm is listed last the output will grow to whatever size it needs. what's up?
<Frenk> terry:  no
<Cale> hmm
<Frenk> bencahill: any ideas?
<bencahill> Frenk: so if you try on #2 to access the server with ssh, what does it do, timeout?
<sosaited> harith, Did you apply some changes to the disk before? I have never seen Ubuntu/gparted seeing an NTFS partition as empty space. As a matter of fact it will identify even corrupt NTFS partitions
<terry> Can  you ping the server from the laptop in question?
<bencahill> terry: good one
<Cale> In Ubuntu 10.10, assuming I don't want to use pulseaudio, how do I get back my alsa support for gnome-mixer? In 10.04, I just recompiled gnome-media, but it seems that disabling pulseaudio support in that now disables building the volume control.
<omac> well I had a launchpad account, but it disappeared.
<omac> My email address was lost.
<joelr> good day! i'm having trouble installing from the amd64 version of the 10.10 desktop cd/iso. it keeps booting me into what seems like a live cd and the "install ubuntu" shortcut on the desktop and in the admin menu does not do anything.
<terry> Frenk: Can  you ping the server from the laptop in question?  Also, what type of connection is this laptop in question attempting to make?
<joelr> any suggestions?
<Frenk> terry bencahill no i can not ping the server
<devin> Hello, I have a gnome/ubuntu issue to report. Maybe 100 papercuts worthy.
<harith> sosaited, I never applied any changes, just partitioned the disk for win7, i have 5 NTFS partitions, now I'm stuch at Ubuntu partitiong because I see the 5 NTFSs as one Unallocated space
<bencahill> Frenk: could you msg me the server IP?
<omac> I tried to recover my password, but they said my username email doesn't exist.
<harith> stuck**
<terry> Frenk: but  you CAN ping it from the other Laptop?
<Frenk> terry: yes
<Flannel> omac: Try #launchpad, they may be able to help you better
<terry> Are you sure you're on the same network range?
<bencahill> Frenk: wait, how are you connected to laptop #1 from #2 again? vpn?
<anir> salut
<omac> thanks
<devin> can i get a private conversation with a dev about a bug I found?
<sosaited> harith, Partitioned for WIndows 7? You don't have it already installed?. And with which software did you partition them? Was there data on it?
<Frenk> bencahill: teamviewer
<bencahill> devin: try #ubuntu-bugs
<bortreb> anyone know about ps on ubuntu?
<anir> salam
<bencahill> Frenk: can you view/ping internet websites on #2 while connected with teamviewer?
<bencahill> bortreb: man ps
<maxo> Hi there. Howdo i enable the explode plugin animation in compiz-manager?
<Frenk> bencahill: yes I do
<bencahill> Frenk: ok, could you msg me the server IP?
<zuber> how i can reverse preview in webcam 180 degrees?
<terry> Frenk: Do you have any reason to believe the server has blocked the laptop in question?
<harith> sosaited, no my laptop is new, I first installed windows and made 5 partitions during the win7 installation process
<Frenk> bencahill: message with /m bencahill ?
<bencahill> Frenk: /msg bencahill texthere
<harith> sosaited, now with ubuntu, I don't see the 5 partitions, I see them as one Unallocated space
<terry> Frenk: Can I pm you?
<shubbar> i am getting key error when updating sources ... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/wsZDTbA7
<zuber> how i can reverse preview my webcam by 180 degrees? any idea any1?
<sosaited> harith, Can you run Livecd? You can use Test Disk to search for the partitions if they are lost somehow
<barf> http://pastie.org/private/sjrlewavkn6dfv2r1eysa
<agentgasmask> Hi. During the install of phpmyadmin, it asks to "configure database with dbconfig-common?". I already have some databases setup in mysql. Should I just skip this?
<harith> sosaited, no need, I quit the LiveCD, then I booted win7 normally where I se the whole partitions safe and sound
<harith> see*
<[4-tea-2]> agentgasmask: it's optional, if you allow it, it might save you some manual work.
<Frenk> bencahill yes i can
<txomon> has anyone worked with eclipse?
<[4-tea-2]> agentgasmask: it will not affect existing databases.
<bortreb> bencahill: yes, I've read the man page -- I'm wondering why "ps -ww -U r --no-headers -o comm" never produces output greater than 15 characters, when the man page clearly states that "When (comm is) specified last, this column will extend to the edge of the display."
<bencahill> Frenk: odd, I don't know then
<sosaited> harith, This is weird. Did you try running livecd again and see if it shows the partitions now?
<bencahill> bortreb: tty?
<harith> sosaited, I've already tried it twice...
<bortreb> bencahill: what does tty mean in this context?
<bencahill> bortreb: are you on a tty or a term emulator?
<bortreb> bencahill: X term
<bencahill> bortreb: try the command from a tty
<abstrakt> txomon: I'm sure that the people in #eclipse have worked with eclipse, yes
<harith> sosaited, thanks for the try, I'll figure something out
<bortreb> bencahill: same problem
<bencahill> bortreb: ah, can't really help here as I'm on win :(
<bortreb> it doesn't even work with something like "ps --width 500 --cols 500  -U r --no-headers -o comm:50" ... any ideas?
<vooze> If i'm root.. how do i change the password of mysql root-user if i dont remember it?
<hilarie> I am trying to copy a file into etc/cups, and the option to do that is shaded out, any idea?
<KGBWolf> installed xrdp and when i try to rdp from windows i get because of a protocol error. this session will be disconnected
<sipior> vooze: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<lwizardl> why does the right click menu in gnome remove the compress/add to archive option for ISO images
<Pumpkin-> vooze: you need to run mysqld up with --skip-grant-tables, and then reset the password. I'd read something like http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html#resetting-permissions-generic (assuming its 5.x)
<Odaym> i was just reading Anonymous' attack on HBGary
<Odaym> hot damn!
<hilarie> gksudo nautilus did it :)
<Odaym> so sweet
<kevdog> that was a funny story
<MegaBot> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Odaym> just the perfect example of underdogs
<vooze> Pumpkin-, i'll try that ;) thanks alot
<Rubix`> How come I can never get more than 5 FPS in any game in Ubuntu?
<Rubix`> no matter the game, even flash games.
<lazukars> is there a way to get a list of packages that I installed.  Packages that did not come with Ubuntu.
<example92> how to become root on terminal?
<Odaym> "sudo -s"
<hilarie> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<barf> What did I do wrong? http://pastie.org/private/sjrlewavkn6dfv2r1eysa
<fluxy> hello does exaile support iPod (nano 4th Gen) synchronization?
<wildbat> Rubix`: you haven;t installed video driver  may be?
<Rubix`> wildbat, How do I go about that?
<example92> ohh, ya, thanks.. i was typing sudo...!!
<Odaym> or just "sudo command"
<wildbat> Rubix`: System -> Admin.. -> Hardware driver
<Odaym> better than having to BECOME root
<Rubix`> wildbat, thanks a bunch :3
<hilarie> I just killed the little side view thing, which shows all mounted volumes in the file viewer thingy, how do i get it back?
<hilarie> f9, sidepane I am retarded this morning
<Odaym> view > side pane
<vooze> Pumpkin-, i startet it again with: /etc/init.d/mysql start --ship-grant-tables    -- and still it requires password.. did i do somthing wrong?
<hans_henrik> how can i add a user to the group www-data ?
<llutz> hans_henrik: sudo adduser user group
<hans_henrik> ty
<nsahoo> whats the software to check for any error in hard drives?
<bortreb> can anyone confirm that  "ps --width 500 --cols 500 -U <your-username-here> --no-headers -o comm:50" doesn't print anything wider than 15, contrary to the man page?
<Odaym> nsahoo, try here
<example92> has anybody teamviewer or somethink to help me with mount... i really can't
<Odaym> http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287
<BiPolah> bortreb: 15 characters?
 * Pumpkin- makes something that is running that is longer than 15 chars to test
<bortreb> BiPolah: yeah, 15 characters
<BiPolah> Bortreb: Yeah, 15 chars maximum. "telepathy-logger" has 16 chars and only shows up "telepathy-logge"
<wildbat> bortreb: ya 15 char only
<Pumpkin-> indeed, doesn't print anything longer than 15 chars for me, despite me now running something that is 40 characters long
<bortreb> so if I'm reading the man page right, that's a bug in ps, right?
<__Midor> I am using nouveau driver instead of Nvidia's proprietary driver. I am seeing flickers when running games (or even simple benchmark: glmark2) is that normal? Should I hope it would be fixed soon?
<bortreb> because it says in reference to comm that if it's at the end of the format string, it expands to the terminal width, moderated by width and coll, etc
<DeuceP> What is a good book to get a good grasp on the linux terminal?
<IdleOne> !cli > DeuceP
<ubottu> DeuceP, please see my private message
<compdoc> google isnt bad, and its free
<example92> who kno how to mount manually a usb stick?
<Pumpkin-> bortreb: my very quick glance over the ps man page suggests it is a bug
<rumpe1> example92, find device via fdisk -l, mount it with "mount devicename mountpoint"
<WhaleDolphin> Hi, I have been hitting Kernel Panics on boot with my XFS root partition.  Is anyone else hitting the same?
<bortreb> example92: look at /dev to find the usb stick's special file, read man mount, create an empty folder to mount to, then use mount to mount it
<Jason_> hi
<DeuceP> I know the basics of the terminal I was just wondering what a good in depth reference was
<example92> fdisk -l
<example92> ?
<cannonfodder> DeuceP
<WhaleDolphin> I've read that GRUB sometimes isnt able to mount XFS, does that have something to do with it?
<bortreb> if it really is a bug, then I should report it, yes? But, I don't know how to do that. any pointers/ something to read?
<souheb> can i downgrade from ubuntu 10.10 to 10.4 without format?
<cannonfodder> get a book on bash scripting to master your terminal
<rumpe1> example92, sudo fdisk -l
<Jeruvy> souheb: no, you'd need to reinstall
<cannonfodder> or find a good website tutorial on bash scripting to master your terminal
<ct529> hi!
<cannonfodder> DeuceP learn how to pipe and grep
<DeuceP> cannonfodder Alright
<bortreb> nm found it in the man page
<example92> i just found mount manager, will this help?
<nanin> hello
<sre-su> How do I fix this configure error -  http://pastebin.com/bUbjNU52 ??
<rumpe1> example92, try it
<WhaleDolphin> Hi has anyone made a initrd file?
<anodesni> Hi. I've installed moonlight preview 4, now I can't download codecs: "Failed to download EULA, please try again later", what now?
<llutz> DeuceP: http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php
<sre-su> I'm on GNOME still I'm facing gtk errors which are installed by default - http://pastebin.com/bUbjNU52 . How do i fix it?
<DeuceP> llutz, Thanks!
<abysimo> does somebody know a good site where i can read python code ?
<Odaym> what do you mean?
<Odaym> a gallery for python code?
<llutz> abysimo: http://docs.python.org/
<Rico> Hello People, I have a problem, and hope you can help me (I normally speak German so sorry for my bad english)
<Odaym> oh
<abysimo> i mean full opensource projects , where i can see the build and learn from it
<Odaym> try what llutz said, abysimo
<Rico> I had installed windows and ubuntu on one hdd , now i bought me a new hdd and installed there windows and the old i had formate it and installed ubuntu on it
<llutz> abysimo: http://freshmeat.net/tags/python
<Rico> then i installed grub on the new hdd where is windows installed
<example92> !bortreb , really cant.. do you have team viewer?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rico> first: windows isnt in the grub menü second: allways when i want to boot linux theree comes this error: "Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-25-generic-pae/modules.dep: No such file or directory"
<owlman> hello
<abysimo> llutz: thx
<napalmsatan> O'hai
<llutz> Rico: sudo update-grub && sudo depmod -a
<bortreb> example92: what is team viewer?
<Lantizia> OK I'm using rhythmbox, i have an album in my library|music section... say if I'm listening to track 2 but I wanna skip to track 8 i double click it - but it adds it to the play queue when i just want it to skip... whats up with this thing?
<Rico> llutz: thank you i try it
<example92> a program for remote control
<llutz> Rico: "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg"  should list a windows entry
<Rico> Yes i know, it should, but it havent
<llutz> Rico: after update-grub
<Rico> okey i have to look
<llutz> Rico: presuming you're using grub2
<mtkorb> I'm running Ubuntu from a flash drive and it works fine on one laptop. But when I move the flash drive to an identical laptop, it still boots fine but can't find the eth0 device. Can anyone help?
<example92> !bortreb a program for remote control
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pareLi> I'm having some big problems.. when i boot up i get this: "Ubuntu is running in low grapichs mode" and then i get a few choices, but the only one who works is "exit to console.. from there i use the command startx, but how do i fix it so Ubuntu boots right?
<Lantizia> i'll dumb down the question... how can I make rhytmbox less shit?
<ject> hlw
<Rico> Okey there isnt a window entry, should i write update-grub2 ?
<llutz> mtkorb: delete /etc/udev/rules-d/70-persistent-net.rules
<JDogg420> anyone know how to change start up programs in xubuntu?\
<Frenk>  I need your advice! I can not connect to a server, even I can not ping the server. I can tracoroute it and it ends one ip-adress before my server. then the connection is timed out. I cleared hosts.deny and all ip-table rules. The laptop can access any other website and service. =(
<llutz> Rico: you already did update-grub before?
<Rico> llutz: Yes, because you said it to me :D
<ject> when i open the folder like download,music from place .  open the rythmbox automatically.  how i can change it into default.
<llutz> Rico: odd, it should have found your win-isntallation
<sosaited> Rico, You can also do "sudo os-prober" first
<pareLi> I'm having some big problems.. when i boot up i get this: "Ubuntu is running in low grapichs mode" and then i get a few choices, but the only one who works is "exit to console.. from there i use the command startx, but how do i fix it so Ubuntu boots right?
<Rico> llutz: no i downt know, maybe because windows is on an other hdd?
<llutz> sosaited: shouldn't update-grub run os-prober?
<sosaited> Rico, Then do update-grub
<Rico> sosaited: ok i try it, thanks
<k0rdz> When I open the terminal and use the "ls" command it shows me the contents of my home directory, however it won't let me open any folders within with cd. can someone explain me why that is?
<sosaited> llutz, I am not sure. AFAIK it basically ads the custom entries to .cfg.
<sosaited> Someone correct me if I am wrong
<rumpe1> k0rdz, "won't let me" isn't enough information
<Rico> sosaited: hm no, doesn't work
<sosaited> pareLi, Did you do a driver update?
<pareLi> I'm having some big problems.. when i boot up i get this: "Ubuntu is running in low grapichs mode" and then i get a few choices, but the only one who works is "exit to console.. from there i use the command startx, but how do i fix it so Ubuntu boots right?
<sosaited> Rico, os-prober didn't find Windows?
<Rico> it seems like not
<ject>  when i open the folder like download,music from place .  open the rythmbox automatically.  how i can change it into default.
<pareLi> sosiated: you mean just apt-get update? or is there a function for updating drivers?
<Rico> sosaited: when i write in this code, ther comes not
<k0rdz> Alright sorry. Here's an example. ls displays "Downloads, Desktop, Music, ect" I use cd /Downloads and it says "bash: cd: /Downloads: No such file or directory"
<rumpe1> k0rdz, well...  because there is no such thing. You have to type "cd Downloads" or "cd ./Downloads"
<sosaited> pareLi, If you have Nvidia or ATI card, then from System > Admin > Additional drivers. Though might have been caused by a X update
<hazzarux> I'm planning to set up a local FTP server (with ssh) could somebody point me to some information? Which software to use etc. ?
<rumpe1> hazzarux, install openssh-server, use any sftp-client
<Rico> sosaited: what can i do?
<hazzarux> get it
<DeuceP> hazzarux, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/file-servers.html
<sosaited> Rico, Nothing is shown when you run "sudo os-prober" ? Are you sure the drive where Windows resides is accessible?
<hazzarux> rumpe1: Thanks! will try it
<k0rdz> THanks rumpel, I must have gotten comfused with MSDOS terminology
<hazzarux> DeuceP: thanks :)
<llutz> Rico: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1200513 http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<mtkorb> llutz: Thanks, that worked.
<DeuceP> hazzarux, No probs, the server guide is a really good bookmark
<Rico> sosaited: Yes i were on this drive all time, but after i formated the other drive and installed ubuntu on that, i weren't on windows
<sss> How do I use the webcam in my laptop? Where do I access it?
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...does ubuntu/linux do well recognizing projectors? are they plug and play?
<pareLi> sosaited: i have Nvidia, yea i just did that.. Thought it would fix my problem, when i got to System > Admin > Additional drivers now there's two driveres listed and the (version current)[Recommended] one is activated..
<rumpe1> sss, you could try it with "cheese"
<hazzarux> cannonfodder: I haven't had any issues with mine. Plug & play! :)
<cannonfodder> alright cool. thanks hazzarux
<llutz> mtkorb: you'll have to do it everytime you're changing the pc
<Bartzy> What's the difference between 'search' and 'domain' in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Rico> llutz: can i really copy and paste this text? because that is an older ubuntu and an other windows
<sss> rumpe1, thanks
<lima> I updated my ubuntu, now i can't be root anymore
<mtkorb> llutz: Ok that's fine. Thanks.
<lima> cat: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<Squork> how can i add a botton for mc on the gnome panel?
<Squork> *button
<llutz> Rico: read it, try to understand and change it to your situation
<geekbri> lima: what happens if you visudo
<Rico> llutz: okey thanks
<sipior> Bartzy: all the options are explained pretty well in the resolv.conf man page.
<geekbri> lima: or sudo su
<hazzarux> !info visudo
<lima> cat: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<ubottu> Package visudo does not exist in maverick
<lima> i did
<lima> i mean
<sosaited> pareLi, But you can only use Ubuntu in low-graphics with this driver right? You can try to see if activating the other driver fixes your problem, and then search for any bugs/fixes related to your card
<qcode> hi
<lima> lima is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<geekbri> lima can you login locally as user ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Bartzy, if you're using one gateway/router/modem they''re the same
<Fuchs> lima: you can boot in single user / recovery mode and look at /etc/sudoers,
<Fuchs> lima: probably you are not in the right groups
<lima> Fuchs, thats what I was  thinking
<lima> Fuchs, how do I do that? forgot how to do it
<Rico> llutz: where can i look where windows is? how it names the hd(0....
<llutz> Rico: "sudo fdisk -l"
<lima> Fuchs, you are right
<Bartzy> BluesKaj: What do you mean ?
<Fuchs> lima: holding shift when booting should give you grub, there you can choose it
<BluesKaj> lima, sudo visudo ?
<lima> lima@lima-AMD:~$ groups
<lima> lima video
<Rico> llutz: is it "/dev/sda1" ?
<lima> I tried to add my user to the group video
<sosaited> Rico, sudo fdisk -l
<llutz> Rico: /dev/sda = hd0, /dev/sda1 = (hd0,1) , /dev/sdb = (hd1) /dev/sdb2 = (hd1,2)    (grub2 stupid count-method)
<lima> now I only have these groups :(
<lima> video group
<lima> usermod -G video lima
<sosaited> Sorry, I didn't see that llutz had already written the same command :)
<llutz> Rico: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please
<Rico> llutz: Okey then it is (hd0,1)
<gonda> hello all
<lima> overwrote everything
<lima> Fuchs
<Rico> llutz: ok
<BluesKaj> Bartzy, as opposed to an office network with several internet server outlets
<tucemiux> !hello |gonda
<Rico> its german ^
<Rico> ^^
<Rico> Platte /dev/sda: 1000.2 GByte, 1000204886016 Byte
<Rico> 255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 121601 Zylinder
<Rico> Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes
<Rico> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Rico> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot3> Rico: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hazzarux> !hello | gonda
<llutz> Rico: i'm german :) LANG=C sudo fdisk -l           for future use
<Fuchs> lima: yes, your group memberships
<llutz> !paste|Rico:
<ubottu> Rico:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Fuchs> lima: next time use gpasswd -a to add you to groups
<pareLi> sosaited, well right now I'm using 1920x1080 with dept 24, so no low grapichs. Going to activate the other driver now.. but i doubt that's going to fix it.
<Rico> llutz: Dann können wir doch theoretisch deutsch reden oder nicht? dann fällt es mir nicht so schwer :D
<llutz> Rico: not here
<llutz> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<lima> Fuchs, ok..
<Rico> llutz: ok
<Rico> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567749/
<llutz> Rico: simple layout, (hd0,1) should be right
<Rico> llutz: ok thanks
<llutz> Rico: #ubuntu-de might be easier for you (i just dislike german irc-channels)
<lima> Fuchs, holding shift didnt work arghh
<sosaited> pareLi, Well if you don't have the problem right now, then you don't need to activate the other one. If that low graphics message appears after you have been using your system for a while, then its X bug. See X log to see what exactly is causing that
<Fuchs> lima: what version of Ubuntu?
<lima> ubuntu 10.10
<Squork> How can I create button for terminal on gnome panel? When I create button with "mc" command it starts and nothing happens, but i don't want to start terminal any time and type "mc" there (this is working)
<mtkorb> llutz: I'm still having some problems. When I try to use apt-get install, it can't connect to any of the archives. And when I ping a server, each line says "Packet filtered."
<Rico> llutz: thank you, i know it for the next time :) i'm today first in this irc ^^
<Rico> llutz: i havent a menu.lst yet, it is wrong?
<llutz> Rico: grub2 should use grub.cfg not menu.lst
<Rico> Okey
<llutz> Rico: i recommend to read the full thread, the "menu.lst" comment was nonsense in that context
<ct529> I am trying to recompile the kernel using the instructions inhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile and http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2010/11/06/how-to-compile-a-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-kernel/ , but I am finding difficult to define the correct parameters for my CPU
<ct529> anyone who can help?
<jkg> bit of a long shot, but anyone know where I might find a Citrix plugin for 64 bit Ubuntu? failing that, how I might get a "i386" package working
<hazzarux> it is maybe a lil' off-topic... so.. I built a new computer. today i received my screen. i boot it up for the first time but the screen displays nothing
<hazzarux> pc is working
<hazzarux> fans are running
<jkg> actually, god, ignore me, I just found a page on help.ubuntu.com
<hazzarux> beeps are OK
<BlessJah> i want to remove polish characters (ółśćńź) from string, but tr doubles characters in output
<hazzarux> lights are working
<BlessJah> # echo abc_ż | tr 'ż' 'z' gives abc_zz
<BlessJah> i need to get abc_z
<ct529> I am also finding it difficult to understand where do you set the compiler's flags
<openSUSEkorisnik> Guys any linux video player that can set subtitles benith video? VLC was my fav player but he cant do that
<mateusz> m4tek
<mateusz> siema :)
<rumpe1> openSUSEkorisnik, well... vlc can
<openSUSEkorisnik> only txt based
<ner0x> What are some good audio players in ubuntu that let you play by file, rather than "library"
<rumpe1> only txt based
<openSUSEkorisnik> with Force
<Rico> llutz: okey i have the entry but how and where must i paste it?
<rumpe1> openSUSEkorisnik, had never any problem with vlc and subtitles
<Rico> everywhere stands ### BEGIN and such things
<Rico> llutz: everywhere stands ### BEGIN and such things
<openSUSEkorisnik> dont know if u understand mine issue
<rumpe1> openSUSEkorisnik, sometimes you have to adjust the subtitle-filename if it should be loaded together with the movie-file
<openSUSEkorisnik> I want to set them at that black place benith video
<openSUSEkorisnik> like in KMP player
<rumpe1> openSUSEkorisnik, ah... ok
<llutz> Rico: you can create /etc/grub.d/11-windows
<openSUSEkorisnik> and VLC can only do that .txt subtitles
<lima> Fuchs, what groups do I usually need to part of by default?
<openSUSEkorisnik> So mine question is does anybody know about any play that can do that ?
<llutz> Rico: make it executable and run "sudo update-grub" again
<lima> lima@lima-AMD:~/Desktop$ groups
<lima> lima sudo
<lima> I can sudo now
<Rico> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567750/ so?
<BlessJah> could someone help me with replacing polish characters (ółąśćźż) with (olasczz)? (actually i'm trying to rename multiple files)
<llutz> Rico: 4a6077fc6077ed57  is the correct UUID?
<Bartzy> BluesKaj: I really didn't understand the difference between domain and search in resolv.conf
<Rico> llutz: I dont know xD
<llutz> Rico:" sudo blkid |grep sda1"
<lima> Rico, can you do a groups $USER and show the output
<Rico> llutz: thanks
<lima> if you use ubuntu 10.10
<lima> I fscked up my group memberships
<danielc> I have a .jar file that I can't get to open.  It is marked as excutable and is opening with Java 6 runtime, but still nothing happens when I open it.  How can I troubleshoot this?
<lima> Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Rico> lima: what do you mean?
<mtkorb> Whenever I ping a server, it repeatedly prints "Packet filtered." What does this mean, and how can I fix it?
<JDogg420> hello i installed xubuntu besides a windows install but grub did not pick up my windows vista partition on sda1 but the bootloader was installed on sda1???
<KB1JWQ> mtkorb: What prints this?
<Rico> llutz: /dev/sda1: LABEL="Windows 7" UUID="641400B414008B6E" TYPE="ntfs" so it is 641400B414008B6E right?
<mtkorb> KB1JWQ: ping
<llutz> Rico: right
<lima> Rico, I tried to add the group 'video' to my user, but I ended up overwriting all of my group memberships. Now I am only part of two groups
<llutz> mtkorb: do you have a router/firewall filtering icmp?
<mtkorb> llutz: I don't believe so. When I boot Ubuntu from the flash drive on my other laptop, it works fine.
<circlez> Hello.
<circlez> I am new to Linux programming.  I just installed a c++ library (freeglut), and was wondering how I can include it into my programs.
<circlez> and where the header files are located for my personal reference
<Rico> llutz: if i make update-grub the entry is deleted
<llutz> Rico: try this way http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<llutz> mtkorb: try "traceroute <host>" and look what happens
<Azzurrio> Hello
<drc> circlez: you'd probably be better off asking this question in ##c++ or ##c++-basic...they'd be able to help on other c++ questions also
<Azzurrio> i want ask for something about Ubuntu
<Azzurrio> can anyone help me?
<afeijo> can I access my ubuntu 10.10 desktop thru rdp (mstsc) from a windows machine?
<afeijo> not VNC, please :)
<i_is_broke> !ask | Azzurrio
<ubottu> Azzurrio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rlprofile> how can i reinstall the nautilus ?
<Azzurrio> ubottu,  okay
<Azzurrio> i have 2 problems
<ct529> I am trying to recompile the kernel using the instructions inhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile and http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2010/11/06/how-to-compile-a-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-kernel/ , but I am finding difficult to define the correct parameters for my CPU
<ct529> anyone who can help?
<ct529> I am also finding it difficult to understand where do you set the compiler's flags
<Azzurrio> first wth any USB Plug-ing
<Azzurrio> it doesn't appear
 * afeijo 1600+ users, holy cow
<mtkorb> llutz: I don't have traceroute installed so I'll need to boot on this laptop to install it... brb
<AndIrc_> hi guys
<Aikar> how come everything seems to expect you to have the RandR extension loaded for X? I get extension RANDR missing on anything gui from term. However I use Xinerama (cause its how dual monitors should be...) and from my reading those exts arnt compat with Xine
<AndIrc_> is anyone available?
<Rico> llutz: If i make then sudo update-grub there showes me Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic-pae
<Rico> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-25-generic-pae
<Rico>  and it doest do someting else
<i_is_broke> Azzurrio, paistebin the out put of lsusb
<Azzurrio> i_is_broke,  it does't appear the Flash Memory !?
<Azzurrio> Nothing Happen
<llutz> Rico: no idea then why it doesn't find your win-installation. cannot help you, sorry
<jdu> I have an issue which began in fluxbox+gnome and continued after switching back to metacity+gnome: Of my three mouses (touch pad, trackpoint and wireless), only the right click functions or even registers with xev
<AndIrc_> Could anyone help me? my laptop hangs at boot saying "checjing battery st
<Rico> llutz: okey, but i mean, my terminal is breeze, it makes nothing
<AndIrc_> checkung battery state
<sosaited> Rico, Didn't Ubuntu found Windows installation during install?
<Rico> sosaited: where it stands?
<sosaited> Rico, Sorry?
<Rico> sosaited: sry, i mean where it showed :D
<bortreb> how does one get to the sources of utilities like ls, cd, ps and the like in ubuntu?
<hazzarux> Somebody that has an experience with black screen error at bootup? monitor goes directly to sleep (power save mode). I juist built the computer & it is my first boot...
<llutz> bortreb: apt-get source ...   (but not for shell-builtins like cd)
<moes> How to mount floppy drive in ubuntu 10.04
<k0rdz> Does anyone know an application I can get in the software center that would let me decompress .rar compressed files?
<tobier> k0rdz: unrar
<k0rdz> tyvm
<Rico> sosaited: but why my terminal makes nothing else if i type in update-grub?
<milen8204> hello all whit which program in Ubuntu I can open .bin files ?
<bortreb> how do I find what package the program "ps" is in to use "apt-get source <package>"
<llutz> bortreb: apt-get source procps
<bortreb> thanks!
<llutz> bortreb: dpkg -S $(which ps)
<sosaited> Rico, After the Ubuntu install is complete, it searches for and shows you all the other OS it found, and then asks you if these are all it. Then it installs Grub and adds the menu entries. Didn't it find Windows then?
<bortreb> thank you llutz
<Aikar> 10.10 doesnt ask you about other OS, it just listed windows on bootloader
<Rico> sosaited: i havent look for it
<k0rdz> I couldn't find unrar in the software center...
<Rico> sosaited: looked*
<Aikar> k0rdz: get 7zip
<k0rdz> Aikar: ah that one I can find, top of the list too :P
<moes> llutz, How do I mount floppy drive in ubuntu 10.04
<Aikar> k0rdz: 7zip is OS and handles almost every type of file
<Aikar> OSS*
<mtkorb> llutz: I ran "traceroute google.com" and it resulted in...
<mtkorb> traceroute to google.com (72.14.204.103), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<mtkorb> 1 10.161.17.1 (10.161.17.1) 0.833 ms !X 502.963 ms !X *
<llutz> moes: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<sosaited> Rico, did you also try sudo update-grub?
<Aikar> 7z format is actually better than rar, but no normal user will have it installed :/
<Rico> sosaited: yes of course
<k0rdz> I used to use 7z at one point when a 100+ gb on one hard drive was difficult to find
<furi> hi, i have an external monitor attached to my laptop designated as VGA1 by xrandr. the resolution used is 1360x768, but the needed resolution is 1366x768. how do i manually set that?
<sosaited> Rico, Which Windows do you have ?
<Rico> sosaited: 7, Home Premium
<moes> llutz, It return an error "/dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<example92> !llutz  i have the same problrm with moes.. i typed what you said but when i hit it, it says : you must specify the filesystem type
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Joe______> How do i change the mouse?
<llutz> moes: sudo modprobe floppy
<llutz> moes: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<JDogg420> what do i need for flash support?
<fazle> hi all
<llutz> mtkorb: 10.161.17.1 is your router?
<fazle> can ne1 guide me how to skype ?
<danielc> fazle, What is your question?
<JDogg420> gnash swf player  or swfdec swf player or adobe flash player installer?
<Joe______> how do i change the mouse on ubuntu?
<JDogg420> for flash suppoert wat shou i use?
<sosaited> Rico, Did you install grub on the MBR or  C partition?
<otac0n> Hi, everybody!
<otac0n> (Hi Dr. Nick!)
<danielc> Hi
<k0rdz> This is pretty strange, I just installed 7zip from the Software center and not only does it not appear in Application/accessories like I figured it would but it doesn't autorun when I try to open an archive. It seems to be installed in usr/bin but when I go there I just see a bunch of scattered files
<ubuntuser3056> I have question about recent update
<JDogg420> hello i installed xubuntu besides a windows install but grub did not pick up my windows vista partition on sda1 but the bootloader was installed on sda1???
<mtkorb> llutz: I'm not sure.
<moes> llutz, sudo modprobe floppy ..did not show anything ...mount continues to show invalid block device
<ubuntuser3056> Did recent update - now my dvd can still read dvd-roms but it nolonger can mount cdroms
<ubuntuser3056> hardware is fine its a software problem
<llutz> moes: no idea then, i haven't dealed with floppies for ages
<ubuntuser3056> 10.4
<JDogg420> hello i installed xubuntu besides a windows install but grub did not pick up my windows vista partition on sda1 but the bootloader was installed on sda1???
<moes> llutz, Thanks for trying to help
<fazle> danielc, iwant toinstall skype .. pls help me
<uu> sony was the last to make floppies stopped some years ago
<usr13> JDogg420: Boot loader should be installed on sda (not sda1)  the mbr of sda
<usr13> JDogg420: What version of Ubuntu did you  install?
<ubuntuser3056> i cant be the only one with this bug
<llutz> moes: try "udisks --mount /dev/fd0"
<ubuntuser3056> and theres no floppy
<danielc> fazle, Open up Ubuntu Software Centre, and type in "Skype".
<zroysch> if I install python 3.1 will it overwrite python 2.6?
<example92>  is there any command to open usb flash folder?
<maco2> zroysch: should not
<fazle> how to install it through apt-get command?
<llutz> moes: idea taken from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599639
<objorn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<maco2> zroysch: 11.04 is shipping with both 2.6 and... hmm either 3.1 or 3.2, i forget
<usr13> example92: What is a flash folder?
<zroysch> maco2: thanks
<bastidrazor> fazle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<example92> the sticks files
<example92> *usb sticks
<moes>  --mount /dev/fd0
<agentgasmask> [4-tea-2]: Thanks for the info, I was AFK
<usr13> example92: Oh, you mean a usb flash memory device?  A thumb drive?
<example92> yes
<example92> im trying to mount it but i cant
<example92> so i need a command to put it to "work" on boot
<objorn> how do you remove a ppa repository? I just did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:and471/kazam-daily-stable and it's 404ing, I need to remove it now so I don't get errors everytime i use apt
<example92> *when boot
<danielc> fazle, Why do you not just use Ubuntu Software Centre?
<stefano1> objorn go to USC
<stefano1> choose software sources
<objorn> stefano1: university of southern california?
<jymere> hi. do you know a room for C programmation ?
<mtkorb> llutz: What does this response from ping mean?
<objorn> usc = ?
<stefano1> ubuntu software centre
<objorn> okay
<Gulfstream> I need help instaling the wireless driver on Ubuntu 10.04.2
<danielc> fazle, Type in the following.  sudo apt-get install libqt4-dbus libqt4-network libqt4-xml
<stefano1> for short....
<BluesKaj> objorn, open synaptic/sources / and uncheck or remove the ppa
<usr13> example92: Ubuntu 10.04?
<danielc> fazle, wget -O skype-ubuntu-current_i386.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32
<objorn> is there some way to do this from the command line?
<danielc> fazle, sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-current_i386.deb
<usr13> example92: You should see an icon come up on the desktop screen.
<vaasu> hi, what is the appropriate channel for asking questions about gnu texinfo?
<objorn> //etc/apt/sources.list is awesome, too bad the ppa's aren't listed in it
<llutz> mtkorb: "something" filters ICMP-messages, usually that "something" is your router/firewall
<danielc> fazle, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 0xd66b746e
<danielc> 3
<example92> i know, but it doesnt
<danielc> fazle, echo "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list > /dev/null
<danielc> fazle, sudo apt-get update
<danielc> fazle, sudo apt-get install skype
<llutz> mtkorb: if you don't have a router or, as you said it won't happen with a different laptop in same network... i don't know what causes it.
<mtkorb> llutz: Ok, thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> danielc, download the staitcskype version ..it runs better than the other versions
<BiPolah> mtkorb: What's the problem?
<BluesKaj> daniel static
<jrib> objorn: check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Manoj> We had centralized users one machine, users can connect remote machine by the gui,is it available any software
<stefano1> objorn http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<usr13> example92: try unpluging it and plug it in again, and try a different place.
<mtkorb> BiPolah: When I try to ping any server, I get "...Packet filtered..." and I can't use apt-get install. I'm not behind a firewall, and the same commands work as expected when I boot the exact same Ubuntu install on a different laptop (it's installed on a USB drive).
<example92> !usr13 i tried everythink.. nothing.. it just light when i plug it in
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> mtkorb: are you pinging by name or ip?
<usr13> example92: I guess it could be that it's mounting and just not showing the icon.  Open a terminal and type  mount  #to see if it's already mounted.
<example92> !usr13 no its not!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BiPolah> mtkorb: What recent changes have you made to your system?
<Pici> example92: Please don't prefix your responses with an exclamation point, you're confusing our bot.
<zroysch> ubottu: Watson is only a bot too. He's pretty intelligent. Time to step it up, bot.
<example92> i didnt know that, sorry :)
<usr13> example92: open another terminal and type:  tail -f /var/log/messages  #And watch what it says as you unplug and plug it in again.
<rr73> quick question, how much space do a releases cds take up?
<ActionParsnip> rr73: 700Mb
<regeya> oh, heh, I was thinking, "seriously, it gets confused by exclamation marks?" then I saw the ! at the beginning.
<rr73> ActionParsnip: all of them i mean,
<rr73> and metafiles and zsyncs and torrents combines
<ActionParsnip> rr73: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases   shows all the releases, each has an alternate, a desktop, a server and a minimal ISO (minimal is about 11Mb). Get calculating
<ActionParsnip> rr73: also each comes in 3 flavours, Xubuntu, Ubuntu and KUbuntu
<usr13> example92: You should see a kernel message, mentioning something like sdc or sdc1
<Gulfstream> I need help finding the right driver & installing it for my RT2870 USB wireless card... I am looking at this page atm :  http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<ActionParsnip> rr73: for the desktop ones anyway
<rr73> ActionParsnip: ive been googling actually, was just wondering if anyone knew off top of head, and you forgut mythbuntu and edubuntu :-P
<kingler73456> hola :P
<ct529> I am trying to recompile the kernel using the instructions inhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile and http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2010/11/06/how-to-compile-a-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-kernel/ , but I am finding difficult to define the correct parameters for my CPU
<ct529> anyone who can help?
<mtkorb> ActionParsnip: Pinging by ip yields the same result as by name.
<Pici> rr73: The new mirror guide suggests 39GB for for CD images as of last year: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<rr73> ty Pici
<rr73> thats what i wad trying to find via google
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!!!
<mtkorb> BiPolah: It's a fresh Ubuntu install on a flash drive. I want it to be able to move from one laptop to another, but it's having network issues when I boot a different laptop.
<kingler73456> alguien habla español?
<kingler73456> DEbian RUles!!!!!! :D
<Pici> !es | kingler73456
<ubottu> kingler73456: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<example92> !usr13 you havea personal message
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sre-su> I've a single HDD1 containing Ubunt OS. Now, if I attach another HDD2 containing Windows and then change boot priority for HDD1 over other, how later in ubuntu I can update grub so that its easily detected and allowed for boot from grub menu?
<sre-su> Ubuntu*
<Gulfstream> I need help finding the right driver & installing it for my RT2870 USB wireless card... I am looking at this page atm :  http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<edbian> sre-su, attach the hdd2, boot ubuntu, run this: sudo update-grub  it will automatically find windows and add an entry into grub.
<edbian> sre-su, Then when you boot grub will ask you which OS to boot
<sre-su> edbian: is this a normal approach?
<edbian> sre-su, yep
<DoctorPepper> can someone help me please ,  i am  having a issue configuring a tramsparent proxy  with content filtering using squid+squidGuard  but  the  filtering bit  doesnt seem to work
<edbian> sre-su, It's called dual-booting
<YouKay> Hey guys, what is the command to make 'sudo aptitude upgrade' install the upgrades without asking 'Do you want to install the update? (Y/N)"?
<sre-su> edbian: And, I've read that Ubuntu can always be installed after Windows since there ll be no MBR issues... Will it affect grub or any other settings
<sre-su> Ya, thank you!
<YouKay> Or, make Yes to any command at the beginning?
<edbian> YouKay, sudo aptitude -y safe-upgrade
<YouKay> Oh, many thanks edbian. Does -y make Yes to all commands?
<edbian> sre-su, what you read is true.  Grub is 'the MBR issues'
<edbian> YouKay, sure does!  (course it only asks one time in safe-upgrade)
<YouKay> edbian: Oh, many thanks. :)
<Senjai> Hey all
<sre-su> edbian: Will adding hdd2 after hdd1 affect any settings for grub/linux?
<sre-su> edbian: apart from its detection after update-grub
<edbian> sre-su, simply adding the hdd won't do anything.  Telling the bios to boot hdd2 will always just boot windows (cause hdd2 has the windows bootloader)
<edbian> sre-su, what you want to do is continue booting hdd1 but tell grub to check for other OS's so that it can give you the option to boot them when you boot hdd1
<LucidGuy> does anyone know if the allowusers line within sshdconf supports user@ip? example  john@10.10.10.20      I have an ubuntu system that seems to fail.
<edwardo> anyone use aircrack before? just trying to install patches and the website is not found
<milind> i wrote a script to pull from my git repo , but i want that script to start everytime i restart my system..how do i go about doing that...i addeed the script to /usr/bin and i have a soft link to /etc/init.d and i ran the udo update-rc.d /etc/init.d/custom_script.sh defaults command as well...but for some reason its not pulling from the repo...all other command work this way..git related commands are notworking
<edbian> milind, scripts you wrote should go in /usr/local/bin
<sre-su> edbian: Directing booting of Windows from grub , detecting and allocation of its partition like /dev/sdb* will be done by update-grub, right?
<edbian> milind, look at update-rc.d
<edbian> sre-su, yes
<Senjai> Hey guys, so does anyone have some time to help out a noob with linux? I finally took some comp sci courses at my uni. I have limited C++ knowledge on windows, does anyone know any books or resources I could use to learn linux?
<Senjai> I have can use the bash at a basic level already.
<Senjai> I can*
<edwardo> yolinux.com
<eXpLoD> how do i start open office calc application?it's not in the applications tab
<edbian> Senjai, Just download and burn a live CD and start messing around.  That is my advice to you.
<llutz> LucidGuy: look for "Patterns" in  man 5 ssh_config
<edwardo> w3schools.com is good too not for linux though
<Senjai> edbian I have been, I use the bash for 100% navigation, and am learning emacs :)
<milind> edbian, yes theya re in usr/local/bin..and the did the update-rc.d too...if i put some other commands in the script...its working on restart..but just git pull orgin master is not working...any ideas..i am thinking on start up its failing to use my ssh ketys
<edbian> Senjai, You want to learn more stuff?  Start looking into open source projects and trying to help out.
<Senjai> edbian I'm mostly looking for linux related programming books, web and local, most books and sites are windows specific programming
<edbian> milind, I'm not sure.  You did the Ubuntu part right.  Now it's just a programming issue I think
<Senjai> edbian how can I? I havent had any formal training yet (intro comp sci courses) and some direct X stuff i experimented with when I was younger
<Senjai> I mean I know C++, enough to program in it, but it's less than, proper.
<edbian> Senjai, Besides compiling, file I/O logistics, and GUI stuff, most programming languages are platform independent.  I'm not sure there is a lot to learn about 'linux' programming
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edbian> Pici, who is ot?
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: oocalc   I believe
<aeon-ltd> edbian: off topic
<Jason_> does any body know how i install linux on to my partition ???????
<Pici> edbian: I'd say you and Senjai are.
<edbian> ok
<Gulfstream> I need help finding the right driver & installing it for my RT2870 USB wireless card... I am looking at this page atm :  http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<edbian> Jason_, I do.  Do you have a live CD?
<Senjai> pici sorry :)
<Pici> Senjai: Its okay, you're free to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic, I'm sure some people may have some suggestions there too.
<Gulfstream> What shoudl I download for the RT2870 USB wireless card here: http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<mneptok> Gulfstream: have you looked in System > Admin > Hardware Drives with the USB dongle plugged in?
<mneptok> *Drivers
<Gulfstream> mneptok: doesn't work... used to have ndiswrapper to make it work
<techbreak> how do I install oracle in my ubuntu box ?
<mneptok> Gulfstream: maybe Rakink has released Linux drivers at this point?
<SuperPaco69> I installed JDownloader on my ubuntu does any one knows how to call it??
<mneptok> Rakink. heh.
 * mneptok needs more caffiene
<Gulfstream> mneptok: it is a Belkin card, but it takes the RT2870 drivers...
<SkyVodka> Gulfstream, try adding linux-firmware-nonfree which is what got my wireless working
<SkyVodka>  sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<mneptok> Gulfstream: right, because Belkin does not actually manufacture chipsets
<andygraybeal> hi, i would like to globally add a menu item to the application menu, i understand how to add an item for myself, but i want the item to appear on all the users application menu.  how do i do that?
<baxterio> bsoir
<Gulfstream> SkyVodka, mneptok: haven't been able to detect the wireless network yet
<SuperPaco69> I installed JDownloader on my ubuntu does any one knows how to call it??
<ActionParsnip> SuperPaco69: press ALT+F2 and run: jdownloader
<LucidGuy> Does anyone know of process that is supposed to clear out /tmp regularly? Besides restarting?
<SuperPaco69> ActionParsnip, but how do I download it
<SkyVodka>  Gulfstream, my system wouldn't recognize the card until I added the firmware package
<Gulfstream> SkyVodka: on Ubuntu 10.10?
<SkyVodka> yes
<SkyVodka> and 10.04
<lithpr> hi!  where can i go to ask about launchpad questions?  I want to fork/contribute to a project
<SkyVodka> to the launchpad site
<lithpr> SkyVodka, is there a irc channel?
<SkyVodka> not that I know of, depending on which IRC client you are using you should be abe to search for channels
<Logan_WP> I just got here, but if you're talking about finding a channel across the IRC networks, use http://irc.netsplit.de/channels
<SkyVodka> lithpr, #launchpad 174 users logged in
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174 in Baz (deprecated) "Enhancement: Keep a summary of what I did in a logfile in a working tree" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174
<ActionParsnip> SuperPaco69: download what?
<lithpr> SkyVodka, duh.  thank you.
<SkyVodka> no problem
<SuperPaco69> ActionParsnip, sorry how do I start the JDownloder
<SkyVodka> <ActionParsnip> SuperPaco69: press ALT+F2 and run: jdownloader
<SuperPaco69> SkyVodka, and how do I run jdownloader?
<ActionParsnip> SuperPaco69: like I said, use the ALT+F2 launcher
<SkyVodka> press ALT+F2 and run: jdownloader
<fbsrosa> Please, may someone help on how to change my "computer name"
<ActionParsnip> SkyVodka: least I'm not mad :)
<k0rdz> I just downloaded a file package that is in .sh format what do I do with it?
<fbsrosa> I installed with the default offered name and is too long on command
<k0rdz> that is to instal it, I'm not sure if it's an add-on or a replacement to the application I already have
<SkyVodka> 8)
<llutz> k0rdz: if you are unsure, read about it and be sure before installing stuff this way
<anonboots> Any known compatability issues with the HP Deskjet 1000 Printer? Everything would SEEM to be set up correctly, but it isnt printing.
<ActionParsnip> fbsrosa: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/hostname    then run: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts     so BOTH files are open, then change the hostname file and then all the occurences in the osts file, make them EXACTLY the same, save the new files and reboot
<SkyVodka> fbsrosa, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224722
<Logan_WP> !hostname | fbsrossa
<ubottu> fbsrossa: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Logan_WP> *fbsrosa
<ActionParsnip> anonboots: grab the latest HPLIP from the HPLIP site
<anonboots> OIC
<anonboots> Very well then. If I need further assistance, I shall ask again. Thanks.
<fbsrosa> Thank You very much
<spasysheep> I have a broadcom USB wirless adapter, BCM4326, that doesn't work with the BCM43xx or the STA drivers. It also has a different vendor ID to most broadcom chipset wirelss adaptors. Any ideas? P.S. It originally came out of a printer
<SkyVodka> anonboots, HP has lots of Linux drivers on their site. Google it and you shall find them
 * SkyVodka 's PC name is BrokenWindows
<fbsrosa> I'm moving from damned Windows to Linux and I'm struggling with the initial settings
<KB1JWQ> fbsrosa: What ails you?
<Who> guys i have realtek HD
<Who> 5.1 is not working in ubuntu
<fbsrosa> Sorry, didn't understood
<Logan_WP> !realtek | Who
<ubottu> Who: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<akm22562> Hey All, I just got a NetBook (HP Mini 1150NR).  I installed 10.4 NetBook Remix.  My max Res is 1024x576.  Sometimes as a result, things get cutt off.
<milen8204> how I can open .bin files ???
<spasysheep> milen8204: depends what type of .bin file. lots of things use that extension
<schnuffle> milen8204: chmod +x binfile.bin, but be sure you know what you do!
<Who> Logan_WP:  that's for Realtek Wifi card
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: what is the filename and where is it located?
<trond-> can I use a natty kernel on maveric. I need the 38-30 (the 38-rc4-actually)
<ActionParsnip> trond-: there is a ppa with the 38 kernel but it won't be supported here in any way
<trond-> ActionParsnip, this one? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, /home/milen/Azureus Downloads/Swat 4 The Stetchkov Syndicate - RELOADED/rld-sw4x.bin
<ActionParsnip> trond-: isn't that a paid for software?
<ActionParsnip> trond-: sorry, wrong target
<example92> hot to mark a program as "executable" if I want to run it on wine?
<Gulfstream> how do I copy a file?
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: isn't that a paid for software?
<trond-> ActionParsnip, no worries
<milen8204> spasysheep, it is for virtual CD
<ActionParsnip> trond-: yes thats the ppa, if you get issues then the channel cannot help as you are using 3rd party kernel
<milen8204> i downloaded from one site
<SkyVodka> no pirating
<Gulfstream> How I copy a file in terminal?
<SkyVodka> cp
<llutz> Gulfstream: cp file /path
<coinop> OKay, so I installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a laptop I just bought, ran fine for two weeks, now I cant get GRUB to boot. It just keeps starting and shutting down repeatedly. Anyone have any tips?
<trond-> ActionParsnip, I c. Because there isn't an official 38 kernel for maveric, right?
<ActionParsnip> trond-: correct, 38 is a natty kernel
<ActionParsnip> !piracy | Gulfstream
<ubottu> Gulfstream: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Guest5091> coinop, rtry to reinstall it
<Pici> ActionParsnip: You mistargeted there...
<Senjai> Hey guys, in ubuntu, how does ubuntu know, say after installing google-chrome that google-chrome points to the right file? does it use a registry or what?
<Gulfstream> ActionParsnip: I didn't know copying files was piracy! Sorry!
<Pici> Gulfstream: It wasn't supposed to be pointed at you.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: did a bit
<ActionParsnip> Gulfstream: sorry, mistargetted
<Gulfstream> oh...
<ActionParsnip> !pircay | milen8204
 * ActionParsnip can't type
<Logan_WP> s/!pircay/!piracy
<SkyVodka> got it right that time, lol
<hwilde> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> !piracy | milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ActionParsnip> yay
<SkyVodka> Senjai, when chrome is installed, a command is added to the list that bash reads from
<Senjai> SkyVodka Where is that list?
<_Neytiri_> how do i install java via the command line
 * Senjai is new from windows, misses the registry, kind of..
<coinop> reinstall will not work, it wont boot from the disc. its just keeps repeatedly sarting up and shutting down.
<Senjai> _Neytiri_ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<Senjai> I would think
<coinop> I just want to know if its a hardware or software issue.
<_Neytiri_>  cant find pacakge
<ActionParsnip> !java | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<fbsrosa> quit
 * ActionParsnip adjust his scope
<fbsrosa> exit
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: you need to enable the partner repo
<ActionParsnip> fbsrosa: try  /quit
<Senjai> sun-java6-bin
<Senjai> ?
<Senjai> update your apt
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, you mean that is pirate copy ?
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: yes, its clear you used Azeurus to pull it down. Piracy is not condoned or supported here
<SkyVodka> milen8204, if you downloaded the game for free, then yes
<Senjai> _Neytiri_ update your cache, use sudo apt-get update
<milen8204> wow
<_Neytiri_> add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"
<milen8204> ok i will delete it
<Senjai> _Neytiri_ then try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<SkyVodka> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<trond-> ActionParsnip, which again means that I shall not use it on maveric. I see that there are backports to lucid. Is it a better option to reinstall to lucid (lts) and then use the backport to lucid?
<BunnyFooFoo> 4018: <Speedsta> heh, just wasted 25c on a msg saying: ":`("
<ActionParsnip> trond-: not sure, i've not played with it
<trond-> ActionParsnip, I see. (someone has to, maybe I am that someone). I need to use the 38-kernel because the intel graphic card issues are fixed in that kernel.
<Senjai> !ot | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> trond-: then i'd hang and wait til natty is released and use that, but its your call
<Senjai> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<supertux__> fdf
<SkyVodka> dfd
<trond-> ActionParsnip, problem is that I am in need of using virtualbox, and that one asks for 38-rc4 (I have install 38.999) and so I am kinda stuck here (me <> rock & hard place)
<probe_> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Unions-Des-Revolutionnaires-Tunisiens-%D8%A5%D8%AA%D9%91%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%AF-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AB%D9%91%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%91%D9%88%D9%86%D8%B3%D9%8A%D9%8A%D9%86/184036958298680
<Senjai> ..
<eXpLoD> does anybody know any easter eggs in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: sure
<SkyVodka> !kick | probe
<Senjai> SkyVodka, he left lol
<maco2> eXpLoD: hit alt+f2 and type "free the fish"
<SkyVodka> Senjai, btw, I didn't forget about your question, still looking
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: press ALT+F2 and run:  gegls from outer space
<SkyVodka> gegls is kool
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: maco2: to stop the fist run:  killall gnome-panel
<galax11> boa tarde
<maco2> ActionParsnip: i tested it on my coworker's machine first. "whats that?" "wonda" "a fish called wonda?" "yes" "does it serve a purpose other than amusement?" "no"
<coinop> GRUB will not boot for me. Any tips?
<maco2> !pt | galax11
<ubottu> galax11: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<galax11> #ubuntu-br
<galax11> ajuda
<galax11> posso perguntar alguma coisa sobre o ubuntu aqui?
<maco2> galax11: /join #ubuntu-br
<galax11> ok
<ActionParsnip> maco2: haha  "cow" orkers ;)
 * derpyderp testing
<maco2> ActionParsnip: apt-get moo
<ActionParsnip> !test | derpyderp
<ubottu> derpyderp: Failed!
<ActionParsnip> maco2: or install sl :)
<derpyderp> ActionParsnip: meanie!
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD:install sl  too then run it :)
<eXpLoD> how do i stop that annoying fish?
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: I already told you
<coz_> are we talking wanda here :)
<Gulfstream> yeah
<coz_> :)
<Gulfstream> how do we get rid of it?
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD:run:  killall gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> Gulfstream: ^
<coz_> ^^^
<eXpLoD> whats that thing sl...i have installed it through apt and now when i start it nothing happens
<SkyVodka> Senjai, in a terminal enter "more $PATH" to find where commands are stored
<Senjai> SkyVodka THANK YOU :)
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: run it in a terminal
<Atlantic777> How could I get local ip withou root acc, I don't have access to the ifconfig...
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: its for when you run: sl   instead of:  ls
<eXpLoD> its just an ascii train lol
<erUSUL> SkyVodka: you mean --> echo $PATH
<SkyVodka> that'll work too erUSUL
<galax11> how i install the java
<secretary_linux> Atlantic777: usually that just means ifconfig's location isn't in your PATH..try /sbin/ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> Atlantic777: ifconfig $1 | grep "inet addr" | awk -F: '{print $2}' | awk '{print $1}' | tail -n 1
<SkyVodka> galax11, open Ubuntu Software Center and search for java
<erUSUL> SkyVodka: not too. "more" will error out
<ActionParsnip> !java | galax11
<ubottu> galax11: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<burl> hellllllloooooo
<ActionParsnip> Atlantic777: users can run ifconfig
<galax11> thank you
<burl> Is everyone here using ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> burl: as well as other distros, yes
<SkyVodka> erUSUL, it errors, but still shows the paths /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<jkg> ok, how do I get rid of this damn fish?!
<Atlantic777> ActionParsnip: yap, by default can, but I can't run it from here. Simply I don't have such bash alias/command.
<Pici> jkg: killall gnome-panel
<Atlantic777> Maybe this with /sbin/ifconfig will help.
<burl> Ubuntu kinda sucks.
<coz_> jkg,    opesn a terminal      type   killall  gnome-panel
<jkg> um, I'd rather not kill everything else on my panel
<coz_>  :)
<Pici> jkg: it'll come back.
<SuperPaco69> how can I uncompress a rar file on ubuntu??
<burl> Fuck everyone here.
<SkyVodka> bye burl
<coz_> why is everyone running wanda?
<ActionParsnip> Atlantic777: yikes, not sure then. For WAN IP run:   curl http://whatismyip.org; echo       requires curl to be installed
<ActionParsnip> coz_: thrills I guess
<Atlantic777> ActionParsnip: ummm I need lan...
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  :)
<jkg> so it did, thanks
<robho-neo> afternoon all
<coz_> Accelerator,  soon they will look for the eastereggs
<c0br42> hi i need help installing virtualbox-4.0, it says i have unmet dependencies and i don't know howto install them http://slexy.org/view/s2rFdYCMTl
<ActionParsnip> SuperPaco69: sudo apt-get install rar unrar; rar x file
<galax11> how i find the root password?
<Pici> !root | galax11
<ubottu> galax11: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<coz_> galax11,   well there is no real need for root   if you type  sudo  and run the command that should suffice  or you could run sudo -i
<robho-neo> Quick Question: I'm running a k9n2gm-fd and just picked up a Linksys E3000 router, I'm trying to enable Gigabit Ethernet connectivity in Ubuntu 10.10 x64, network manager still showing 100Mbps, anyone have any ideas?
<SuperPaco69> ActionParsnip, the part after the ; is the actual file name??
<ActionParsnip> Atlantic777: without ifconfig you are stuck
<ActionParsnip> SuperPaco69:  replace the word    file     in the command with the file to extract
<SuperPaco69> ok thaks
<c0br42> hi i need help installing virtualbox-4.0, it says i have unmet dependencies and i don't know howto install them http://slexy.org/view/s2rFdYCMTl
<ohsix> robho-neo: you can poke at it with ethtool; if the link is up and the peer is gbit too, it could be the cable or something
<ActionParsnip> SuperPaco69: once you install unrar and rar, fileroller can do it in nautilus (right click menu)
<galax11> thanks
<SuperPaco69> thanks ActionParsnip
<c0br42> is there an equivalent to the "BSD watch" command in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> c0br42: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d    please
<ActionParsnip> c0br42: what does "BSD watch" do?
<robho-neo> ohsix: ok, yeah I've tried other cables, all cables are known good (and I just made another one) so I was wondering if it might be a driver or something. When I try to change the MTU on the eth0 interface to 9000 (jumbo frames) it says invalid argument
<c0br42> Accelerator: snoops a given tty
<c0br42> ActionParsnip: Description:	Linux Mint 8 Helena - x64 Edition
<KGBWolf> i have an issue i made a shell script and it automatically runs on boot and it works. The script changes the date. Problem is after Desktop envoirment loads date is reverted back to current date after about 1 mins... How can i prevent this from happening?
<ohsix> robho-neo: is it one of the realtek rl8* things?
<c0br42> ActionParsnip: Description:	Linux Mint 8 Helena - x64 Edition
<robho-neo> maybe? I know it's MCP77 per nvidia
<ActionParsnip> c0br42: mint isn't supported here
<c0br42> ActionParsnip: Description:	Linux Mint is the same difference as Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !mint | c0br42
<ubottu> c0br42: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<c0br42> ActionParsnip: Description:	anything that works on ubuntu will work on mint
<c0br42> ActionParsnip: pretend i'm using ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> c0br42: its still not supported here, it's Mint, it's not Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> c0br42: no
<c0br42> ActionParsnip: i lied i actually have ubuntu
<wildbat> LOL!
<c0br42> ActionParsnip: i have ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> c0br42: no as you are using mint, you are using some halfbaked ubuntu hack, its not supported here
<ActionParsnip> c0br42: mint has its own support channel and own forum
<c0br42> ActionParsnip: ITS UBUNTU 9.10!!!
<c0br42> i lied before
<ActionParsnip> c0br42: its not
<c0br42> it is
<v0lksman> anyone know of a sip notification tool?  I want a pop up when a call comes into my sip phone but I don't want to answer on my PC...
<IdleOne> c0br42: no it isn't. it is Mint
<IdleOne> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<KB1JWQ> c0br42: That'll do.
<c0br42> ActionParsnip: IdleOne Description:	Linux Ubuntu 9.10 - x64 Edition
<NotengoInternet> ­ /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<NotengoInternet> ­/server irc.irc-hispano.org
<c0br42> KB1JWQ: look i'm banned from linuxmint chat
<NotengoInternet> server irc.irc-hispano.org
<ActionParsnip> c0br42: that wouldn't be output in an Ubuntu install
<robho-neo> c0br42: gee I wonder why
<c0br42> ActionParsnip: it's modified
<SuperPaco69> how can I start and configure a FTP server??
<c0br42> i modified the libs
<IdleOne> c0br42: Please stop
<ActionParsnip> c0br42: your distro isn't supported here
<c0br42> look i just want help for ubuntu
<KB1JWQ> c0br42: Your status in other channels doesn't change the purpose of this one.
<robho-neo> ohsix: how would I find out for sure what the actual chipset on my eth0 is?
<Senjai> !ot | c0br42
<ubottu> c0br42: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anonboots> I still cant get my deskjet to work. I downloaded and installed the latest HPLIP.
<c0br42> fine..
<smiljan> hello
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<ActionParsnip> finally
<ohsix> robho-neo: lspci / dmesg
<Odaym> does standardization set a limit on freedom?
<llutz> SuperPaco69: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518293
<nagel182> hello again
<alfredWinI_bego> hello how do i install a dependency please
<nagel182> a few days ago i was here
 * Senjai says hi to nagel182 :)
<ActionParsnip> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<v0lksman> hahah
<v0lksman> this is great fun
<KB1JWQ> alfredWinI_bego: Nice try, c0br42.
<genii-around> Odaym: Not really. Consider if the phone system was unstandardised. People would be less free to talk to each other
<ohsix> how do i s hot web
<nagel182> and i asked help with LAMP...
<g_0_0> !grub > g_0_0
<ubottu> g_0_0, please see my private message
<alfredWinI_bego> KB1JWQ: i'm not c0br42 or whoever this gentleman may be...
<robho-neo> ohsix: that didn't do anything
<guampa> xD
<nagel182> anda nice user helped me... his name started with u..... i want ask is he here?
<ohsix> alfredWinI_bego: dependencies are automatically installed; mint is broken, this isn't a mint support channel
<Odaym> I was thinking of something more along the lines of the global Linux community agreeing on standard distros for Desktop usage, standard distros for Server usage and so on
<jkg> oh was c0br42 that girl that was in earlier asking about Mint?
<alfredWinI_bego> ohsix: right.. i wanted ubuntu support
<Odaym> but that does limit freedom since it would kill a lot of initiative in a lot of people/developers
<Senjai> Odaym, doesn't that go against the whole philosophy of linux?
<genii-around> Odaym: This is more a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic than here :)
<BluesKaj> splitsville!
<guampa> Odaym: those kinds of efforts are in place already from years, freedesktop.org and a lot others
<ohsix> Odaym: commercial distros are there to provide a standard for people that want one maintained over time
<Odaym> yea Senjai, this is what i was thinking, and it's not easy to avoid this in your thought process the more you progress in this field
<Odaym> that is why a lot of "others" fall for it
<Odaym> yes i know it's for offtopic, maybe i will go there
<Odaym> sorry
<alfredWinI_bego> what are some reasons that my ubuntu 9.10 distro may not be installing dependencies when i try apt-get?
<Senjai> Odaym see you there :)
<robho-neo> ohsix: this is what I got from lspci -mm --> 00:0a.0 "Ethernet controller" "nVidia Corporation" "MCP77 Ethernet" -ra2 "Micro-Star International Co., Ltd." "Device 508c"
<ohsix> standards of the freedesktop type can be considered solved problems, ones that before it existed were blockers for interop and things to bicker over
<KB1JWQ> alfredWinI_bego: Sure.  "You're running Mint."
<alfredWinI_bego> KB1JWQ: you don't know that
<IdleOne> alfredWinI_bego: One reason may be that it isn't Ubuntu. Maybe because it is broken and we don't support it
<nagel182> damn he isnt here...
<Internet> how to install php in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> just stick him/her on iggy, much easier
<alfredWinI_bego> IdleOne: why would it be broken in mint? but thats another story because i'm running failbuntu
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | Internet
<ubottu> Internet: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<KGBWolf> i have an issue i made a shell script and it automatically runs on boot and it works. The script changes the date. Problem is after Desktop envoirment loads date is reverted back to current date after about 1 mins... How can i prevent this from happening?
<alfredWinI_bego> i mean ubuntu
<nagel182> Can someone help me instaling apache2 and PHP from source?
<ohsix> robho-neo: i don't know anything about the status of the mcp ethernet driver, sorry
<rumpe1> KGBWolf, why would you need something like that?
<ActionParsnip> KGBWolf: does your system use NTP?
<llutz> KGBWolf: stupid question: why do you change date? it its not correct, set timezone
<rumpe1> KGBWolf, just set your local time correctly
<Internet> how to install php in ubuntu
<llutz> Internet: sudo apt-get install php5
<robho-neo> ohsix: no problem, thanks anyway. back to google I go
<Joseph_> Hi, whenever i try to run ubuntu from disc (liveCD or text based) i load to a black screen'
<nagel182> IF someone could help me install php from suorce thanl pls chat  with me in private this is important for me.
<Internet> going to be installed or
<Internet>                  php5-cgi (>= 5.3.5-0.dotdeb.1) but it is not going to be installed or
<Internet>                  php5-fpm (>= 5.3.5-0.dotdeb.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Internet> E: Broken packages
<KB1JWQ> nagel182: ./configure; make; sudo make install
<KB1JWQ> nagel182: What's the hard part? :-)
<ohsix> robho-neo: theres documentation of sorts in the kernel tree, it should at least say what the driver can't be expected to do _if_ it's a driver restriction, due to immaturity or whatever
<KB1JWQ> !pm | nagel182
<ubottu> nagel182: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<KGBWolf> theres a REASON FOR  everything
<anonboots> I still cant get my Deskjet 1000 to work. I downloaded and installed the latest HPLIP.
<incorrect> other than inkscape, is there anything than does a good job of svg files?
<KGBWolf> is there a time service i can stop?
<IdleOne> alfredWinI_bego: don't force me to ban you. try ##linux maybe they are willing to help you with that broken distro
<SkyVodka> GIMP
<Diverdude> i have a folder (with files and subfolders) i want to send via ftp to my ftp server. If i do mput myfolder i get the error: myfolder: not a plain file. How do i send this folder with all content to the server via ftp?
<KB1JWQ> nagel182: What part of the !pm factoid are you unclear about?
<nagel182> sorry i saw that after i wrote.
<Internet> going to be installed or
<Internet>                  php5-cgi (>= 5.3.5-0.dotdeb.1) but it is not going to be installed or
<Internet>                  php5-fpm (>= 5.3.5-0.dotdeb.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Internet> E: Broken packages
<alfredWinI_bego> why do you think mint is "broken"?
<llutz> Diverdude: mput folder/*
<jkg> alfredWinI_bego: I'm going to guess "because it doesn't correctly install dependencies"
<ikonia> alfredWinI_bego: we don't - its offtopic, drop it please
<ohsix> KGBWolf: theres a reason, people asked for it, people do that so they can tell you a better way to accomplish your goal instead of helping you make a mess
<alfredWinI_bego> jkg: look at Internet he's having the same problem as me!!!
<SkyVodka> alfredWinI_bego, because it isn't Ubuntu?
<Guiri> How can I add a path like /usr/lib/afni/bin to my command line permenantly?
<ikonia> Guiri: PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/afni/bin
<ikonia> Guiri: export PATH
<alfredWinI_bego> well the reason i went with mint is because ubuntu sucks
<Guiri> that will survive restarts ikonia?
<Senjai> export PATH=$PATH:your/path/here
<oxi> hi
<Internet> !pm | llutz
<ubottu> llutz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ikonia> Guiri: put it in your .bash_profile
<Wulfy> alfredWinI_bego,  quite an odd statment as its based on ubuntu its not a MAJOR change
<ohsix> if they're the same thing, how does ubuntu suck when mint doesn't :O
<llutz> Internet: ? don't fool around
<CoinOp> Grub will not boot. Any help?
<SkyVodka> Internet, use > instead of |
<Diverdude> llutz, hmm then it asks to copy each file, and then it says for each file: 553-Can't open that file: No such file or directory
<wildbat> !detail | CoinOp
<oxi> how can I create a tar.bz2 of /mnt/sda1, where a /mnt/sda1/samplefile.txt is stored with the absolute path /samplefile/txt within the tar.bz2?
<ohsix> SkyVodka: isn't the brand name Skyy?
<Jordan_U> CoinOp: Do you use windows, and if so do you have Adobe Photoshop installed?
<ActionParsnip> CoinOp: when the system fires up, what happens?
<SkyVodka> ohsix, you are gonna make me go to the liqueur cabinet before 5?
<nagel182> haaah I come from windows, so oI'm noob to linux. I come here to set up a PHP development area. I installed LAMp reviously.. but what i needed to developed didnt work. i needed to instal magickwand for PHP. but that can only be installed if you have the PHP source. now i was herea few days ago, and a kind user helped me a lot(I can only remeber that his name started with u) and with his help i installed appache 2 and php 5 from source
<nagel182> .. but fater that he elft... now i tried to countinue but Linux crashed, so hard i needed to reinstall.
<saymin> #jaje
<CoinOp> I dual boot with win7. I do not use adobe ps
<saymin> #jaje
<ohsix> SkyVodka: :D it is
<oxi> *how can I create a tar.bz2 of /mnt/sda1, where a /mnt/sda1/somedir/samplefile.txt is stored with the absolute path /somedir/samplefile.txt within the tar.bz2?
<nagel182> can someone help me to setup them again?
<saymin> #jaje is of pokemon
<oxi> I'd like to strip out the mount dir
<craigbass1976> I'm going to ask in #thunderbird (on the mozilla network) too, but does anyone know of an add on or plugin that allows you to write notes about people in the address book?
<KGBWolf> I dont have NTP
<CoinOp> It loads the acer boot screen, then i get the flashing underscore, then a blank screen, then the underscore again but solid, then it repeats the process
<SkyVodka> ohsix, I know, doesn't look as good though
<saymin> #jaje
<IdleOne> !ot | saymin
<ubottu> saymin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> oxi: you will need the partition mounted but not in use (liveCD is ideal here), then just create a compress archive of the mount point
<CoinOp> It will not load the ubuntu disc or recovery discs
<saymin> ok
<v0lksman> nagel182, I could be wrong but if all you need is the php source to compile something against then you can install php the normal way (apt-get install php5) and also grab the source apt-get source php5, then compile magicwand against the source you downloaded
<ActionParsnip> oxi: tar czf archivename.tar.gz foldertoarchive
<llutz> oxi: cd  /mnt/sda1/    then create tar.file
<Joseph_> I am attempting to install ubuntu 10,10 on my macbook.  I have followed the instructions for installation (created a partition, installed rEFIt) but whenever I try to load Ubuntu from the live CD i get a black screen after the first splash.  I tried moving to the text based installer, but i get the same results after selecting "install ubuntu".  the disc and memory checks both passed tests.  Does anyone have any help to offer?
<Jordan_U> CoinOp: There are some windows programs whose DRM is known to overwrite GRUB, Photoshop is probably the most used, Dell Data Safe is another. Did you notice that the problems with GRUB happened after booting into Windows?
<nagel182> How?
<nagel182> how can i recompile it on an existing PHP?
<ActionParsnip> Joseph_: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<llutz> oxi:  or use --strip-components  when extracting tarfile
<nagel182> v0lksman.. can we speak in PM?
<Joseph_> actionparsnip: will this work with 10,10?
<Jordan_U> CoinOp: You can no longer even boot from any CD as well?
<ActionParsnip> Joseph_: works in any
<HACKZ> hi there is anyone using pdfedit?
<supertux__> CoinOp, what's the problem?
<anonboots> I still cant get my Deskjet 1000 to work. I downloaded and installed the latest HPLIP, with no success. What should I do next?
<v0lksman> nagel182, no, I'm busy and can only offer a little help...the channel will pick up where we leave off... :)
<CoinOp> The only problem i ever noticed was when would shut down ubuntu i would get an miso exception, but it never was an issue. I did have to boot 7 yesterday to quickly use a flash website I couldnt load in ubuntu.
<v0lksman> where are your docs for magicwand?
<CoinOp> It wont boot any cd at all, correct. just the endless startup and shut down.
<v0lksman> nagel182, ^
<KGBWolf> does ubunt grab date from BIOS?
<SkyyVodka> no
<saymin> #jaje
<Jordan_U> CoinOp: Sounds like a hardware/firmware issue.
<ActionParsnip> CoinOp: did you MD5 test the ISO you burned? Did you make the CD check itself for errors once the boot starts :)
<SkyyVodka> saymin, why do you keep posting that? Is there a reason?
<v0lksman> KGBWolf, check for ntp running on your system..
<Joseph_> ActionParsnip: Thanks, i will try
<CoinOp> I dont recall doing either of those things ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> CoinOp: then how did you know the ISO was complete or consistent?
<malv> why does flash now crash chromium?
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: When multiple CDs that used to work don't even get to the boot menu it's pretty safe to say there is a hardware problem.
<idm> ola
<idm> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAaaaaAAAaaaAAaa
<CoinOp> I guess I just assumed if it ran correctly for two weeks through dozens of boot ups and software installs it was good to go.
<ikonia> idm: please don't do that
<ikonia> !es |idm
<ubottu> idm: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<CoinOp> So where do I go from here?
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: when users have install issues, its the first thing I ask and they NEVER test anyting....
<saymin> vivre dans un monde mystérieux, chacun d'entre nous
<ActionParsnip> CoinOp: test the ISO as well as check the CD for defects once it starts to boot, you can also test the RAM from the same screen you test the CD from
<saymin> vivre dans un monde mystérieux, chacun d'entre nous
<ActionParsnip> !fr | saymin
<ubottu> saymin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<linuxius> hi. how can I connect to my virtual host "Daten" on my local machine? here's what I did: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399826/
<EddFace> Hi guys
<KGBWolf> i would like for ubuntu to always default to a specific date no matter what
<SkyyVodka> Hi EddFace
<EddFace> lol did you saeriously name yourself derpyderp?
<ikonia> KGBWolf: that's not a good idea
<KGBWolf> ikonia ok thanka
<KGBWolf> thanks
<derpyderp> EddFace: http://images2.memegenerator.net/ImageMacro/4763771/FUCK-YEAH.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Fuck-Yeah
<IdleOne> !language | derpyderp
<SkyyVodka> !ot > EddFace
<ubottu> derpyderp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> KGBWolf: +1 for ikonia there but if you stop NTP asking for the date
<ubottu> EddFace, please see my private message
<EddFace> Hi Skyy, im just bored at work testing out irssi, its confusing as hell but makes me feel like im in one of those hacker movies from the 90s
<KGBWolf> ikonia i still want to gety it done
<ikonia> KGBWolf: why ?
<supertux__> what's the interface named "vboxnet" in firestarter after the virtualbox installation? It sends data why?
<KGBWolf> ikonia i have my reasons
<ActionParsnip> EddFace: what you do you need to know?
<EddFace> ....dont know how to check private messages
<ikonia> KGBWolf: ok, can you explain please.
<Ghebbo_> Hi all =)
<derpyderp> IdleOne: sorry, i didnt really use bad language,, just some profanity in the link...
<KGBWolf> no
<gokill> hi.................
<ikonia> KGBWolf: then we can't help you
<gokill> freinds.....................
<SkyyVodka> !ot | EddFace
<ubottu> EddFace: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gokill> i am new
<gokill> ..............
<IdleOne> derpyderp: the language rule applies to links posted also :)
<ikonia> !topic | gokill
<ubottu> gokill: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<gokill> anyone know how to install......
<coz_> gokill,  cool,,, are you having a problem
<llutz> KGBWolf: prevent software licenses from expiring? ;)
<gokill> blackbuntu...
<gokill> in vmware
<Odaym> if I am ssh'ed to a pc here, and i want to go into a directory and have that PC's Rythmbox play that song..how do i go about doing that?
<ActionParsnip> gokill: ease up on the enter key dude
<EddFace> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EddFace> wat
<derpyderp> IdleOne: mmm ok , gotcha my bad... i just feel the "eff yeah" guy meme is so fun /harmless
<gokill> anyone know how to install......
<ikonia> derpyderp: that is unacceptable to "eff" please stop now
<EddFace> eff yeah isgreat
<gokill> blackbuntu...
<gokill> in vmware
<EddFace> just do haters gonna hate from now on
<ActionParsnip> gokill: mount the ISO in your chosen virtualization and boot it
<gokill> hi
<gokill> you know hoe to install blackbuntu.......in vmware
<SkyyVodka> gokill, what ActionParsnip said
<Jordan_U> gokill: This channel does not support derivitives of Ubuntu, only Ubuntu proper (and some minimally modified spins that use the exact same repositories)
<Infrid64> hi!
<SkyyVodka> Hi Infrid64
<openSUSEkorisnik> anyone tried KMplayer on Wine?
<BluesKaj> openSUSEkorisnik, you don't use wine to run kmplayer
<SkyyVodka> KMplayer in WIne?
<SkyyVodka> odd
<Odaym> I am ssh'ed to a computer and i want to go into a directory in it and have its Rythmbox or any other music application play a song
<openSUSEkorisnik> how do you mean?
<openSUSEkorisnik> Isnt it windows only
<fatcobrah> hi
<Odaym> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ohsix> too bad kgbwolf wouldn't say what he was doing, you can make a .so & use LD_PRELOAD to override the clock
<BluesKaj> kmplayer is alinux app openSUSEkorisnik
<EddFace> is there an off topic channel?
<ikonia> EddFace: yes #ubuntu-offtopic
<EddFace> thanks
<IdleOne> !guidelines > EddFace
<ubottu> EddFace, please see my private message
<openSUSEkorisnik> wait ill search it in my repositoriesbrb
<gokill> hi anyone tell me about the wine concept
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<gokill> oks...
<SkyyVodka> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ActionParsnip> gokill: its an abstraction layer for Directx calls
<SkyyVodka> ubottu is very informative
<openSUSEkorisnik> Guys
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SkyyVodka> or maybe not
<openSUSEkorisnik> I meant KMplayer not Mplayer
<SkyyVodka> KMplayer is for Kubuntu
<Estragon> Hi, im trying to install ubuntu on a friend's computer, I usually install it through an live usb but it seems that her computer's bios doesnt know how to boot from an usb key
<IdleOne> openSUSEkorisnik: sudo apt-get install kmplayer
<Estragon> what is the good way to install ubuntu on a such computer ?
<openSUSEkorisnik> anychance it can work in opensuse
<openSUSEkorisnik> xD
<SkyyVodka> Estragon, CD
<IdleOne> Estragon: with a CD
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: directx is a small and not great part of what Wine is; (also th ename changed, it hasn't been all caps for like 5 years)
<Wulfy> Estragon, proberbly cd/dvd or as a last resort maybe pxe
<ActionParsnip> openSUSEkorisnik: if you install smplayer in Kubuntu you will have a native equivelant, mplayer is mplayer dude. Why use Windows Mplayer when it is compiled natively for the OS you are using....?
<SkyyVodka> openSUSEkorisnik, #opensuse
<needhelp1> when i try to load firefox, nothing happens
<BluesKaj> !install | Estragon
<ubottu> Estragon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<supertux__> openSUSEkorisnik, i use smplayer
<Estragon> Website Title[3]: Install any Linux distro directly from hard disk without burning any DVD - Instant Fundas
<Estragon> thanks
<openSUSEkorisnik> Yea Im on #opensuse too but lets say ur channel is always full :D
<openSUSEkorisnik> nvm ill ask there too
<Doed_> Is there a tool like securecrt for linux
<supertux__> Estragon, net way?
<needhelp1> how can i backtrack the error
<gokill> anyone know how to install.......blackbuntu
<ohsix> Doed_: it's called ssh; and you run it in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> gokill: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_(software)
<Estragon> Website Title: Wine (software) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ikonia> openSUSEkorisnik: are you using ubuntu or open suse
<IdleOne> needhelp1: run firefox from terminal and see if it gives any errors
<needhelp1> IdleOne, it doesnt
<Doed_> Securecrt is more than just simpke ssh
<openSUSEkorisnik> on opensuse now
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: run it from a terminal, the output may help
<Doed_> Thats y im asking
<ikonia> openSUSEkorisnik: then please don't ask for any support in this channel
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, i tired, nothing happens
<openSUSEkorisnik> oke ,sorry for bothering you
<ikonia> no problem
<openSUSEkorisnik> Bye
<needhelp1>  firefox
<needhelp1> jessica@jessica-laptop:~$
<needhelp1> acts like it loads, but nothing occurs
<ikonia> needhelp1: show me the output of "uname -a" please
<gokill2> anyone know how to install black buntu
<needhelp1> ikonia, Linux jessica-laptop 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:48 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: can you pastebin the output of the command please
<ikonia> needhelp1: when you type firefox does it return to the prompt ?
<needhelp1> ikonia, yeah
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, sure one sec
<needhelp1> ikonia, ActionParsnip let me give some background info
<supertux__> ikonia, try yourself... no verbose
<supertux__> strange
<ikonia> supertux__: what ?
<supertux__> can't track verbose too
<ikonia> supertux__: track verbose ?
<adub> i just did a fresh install 10.04 no sound for some reason though i think i have sound but i hear nothing
<ikonia> supertux__: what are you talking about
<supertux__> starting an app in the shell
<IdleOne> !sound | adub
<ubottu> adub: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<needhelp1> ikonia, ActionParsnip  i installed a third party add on called firesheep, had errors, disabled the addon and unistalled, restarted firefox, now wont work
<ikonia> needhelp1: in the terminal do "which firefox"
<adub> 0:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<ikonia> needhelp1: how did you uninstall the plugin ?
<needhelp1> from the addon page in firefox
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/j4ZrmUGv
<supertux__> adub, alsamixer in the terminal and turn up
<needhelp1> ikonia, which firefox = /usr/bin/firefox
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: no, in a terminal run:  firefox     what is output?
<ikonia> needhelp1: ls -la /usr/bin/firefox please
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, it just returns to cli
<adub> if i have a monitor with a sound plugin it should work i would think
<CoinOp> I cannot get to the grub screen to boot, I can get the Live 10.10 cd to boot now. So I'm not sure where to proceed to test the ISO or RAM. I do get an MMIO exception. Should I just do clean install?
<Pricey> adub: Are you sure its plugged in?
<supertux__> ActionParsnip, if i write that no output
<Pricey> adub: You will need to plug in both the VGA cable *and* a 3.5m jack for audio
<adub> pricey yes im trying two different speakers now im not sure if my tv card is messing it up or not not sure not even sure if it worked before i  installed the tv card i actually had the tv card inside the computer before installing ubuntu
<adub> it acts as if it is working
<Pricey> adub: click on the sound icon top right, choose sound preferences, choose the output tab, make sure the correct output is then selected
<adub> but no sound output i have a big monitor that has a sound input on it and i have that ran to my sound card i have just tried some external speakers that i had laying around nothing there too
<needhelp1> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 2010-12-11 03:10 /usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox.sh
<Pricey> adub: also, are you sure you haven't plugged your speakers into your sound card?
<adub> these speakers were working last week with this sound card
<adub> now for the monitor speakers not sure
<ActionParsnip> adub: if you run:  alsamixer    are all levels unmuted and cranked?
<needhelp1> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 2010-12-11 03:10 /usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox.sh
<adub> actionparsnip yes
<ikonia> needhelp1: try running that shell script direct
<needhelp1> ikonia, k one sec
<adub> does anyone know if an hvr-1600 tv tuner card would make the sound stop working
<ActionParsnip> adub: what is the output of:   wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh      say yes to upload to the site and you will get a red hyperlink
<Jordan_U> CoinOp: Follow this guide to re-install grub: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<CoinOp> Jordan_U: Thank you.
<supertux__> CoinOp, i have experience in grub 2 reinstalling
<Jordan_U> CoinOp: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> CoinOp: the ISO is on the system you downloaded it on, When the CD boots and you see the stick man with the keyboard, press SPACE and choose to test the CD for defects, reboot and repeat but choose the RAM test
<zkriesse> Question: How do I copy a file from one folder and then move it to another folder via terminal
<supertux__> reinstalled many times
<supertux__> cp copy mv move
<zkriesse> That doesn't really help
<llutz> zkriesse: mv /path/file targetfolder/
<ActionParsnip> zkriesse: cp file /path/to/location; mv /path/to/location/file /path/to/other/location
<IdleOne> zkriesse: cp /file/to/copy /where/to/copy
<zkriesse> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<adub> actionparsnip its uploading now
<Jordan_U> CoinOp: If that fixes GRUB then try booting into Windows a few times. If GRUB fails in the same way after booting Windows then it's probably some application's idiotic DRM.
<needhelp1> ikonia, maybe im doing something wrong, im in /usr/bin .. i cant find the firefox directory
<adub> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=806863ff491097d6539dbcfcd08c90b9094f0ac0   <--- actionparsnip
<ikonia> needhelp1: look at the path in the symlink, it's not the same directory, it's up a level
<needhelp1> ikonia, ?
<ActionParsnip> adub: use: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/    to get the 1.0.23 version of ALSA
<ohsix> Doed_: it's really not; ssh does everything securecrt can do and more, the rest is down to your terminal emulator
<ikonia> needhelp1: the symlink (ls -la /usr/bin/firefox) points to a script, run that
<ohsix> needhelp1: if firefox is already running, running "firefox" will talk to the running instance
<Zoffix_> Hey. Is there a way to configure how long a menu stays open when mouse leaves it? Can't find anything in gnome-control-center and tried googling, but didn't get anything sensible.
<c0dewiz> hi i have a problem that really freaks me up... i need to make a bootable usb pen-drive in ubuntu (to install a customers netbook with xp). i tried virtualbox with a windows guest, but it doesnt see the pendrive
<Zoffix_> c0dewiz, free virtualbox doesn't have USB support.
<c0dewiz> 4.0.0 has
<Zoffix_> Oh. Wasn't aware.
<c0dewiz> it actually sees my printer, but i cant click on the stick, its grayed out
<Zoffix_> Maybe it has to do with permissions on the drive?
<c0dewiz> is there maybe even a linux program to make a bootable stick with windows xp on it?
<ikonia> c0dewiz: no
<c0dewiz> hum.
<needhelp1> /lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox.sh   ikonia
<needhelp1> ikonia, but its not there
<needhelp1> that i can see
<ActionParsnip> c0dewiz: uninstall the ose vbox then use this: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads   shows a repo you can add
<llutz> needhelp1: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox.sh
<ikonia> needhelp1: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox.sh
<c0dewiz> zoffix, im a littlebit confused, are you talking of the permissions in the /media/ folder where the usb pendrive is actually mounted?
<bc81> my gnome main menu is buggy, sometimes hovering over items doesn't open the sub-menu at all..i have to move the mouse away, come back and click for it to open.  what can i do to speed up the menus?  it seems to be a system-wide problem
<SkyyVodka> Install more RAM
<Doed__> ohsix: ok i have to specify my quest. I am looking for a terminal emul like securcrt
<danub> i was in here yesterday and someone was trying to update their server but they had a LTS version and their updates would only update to the newest LTS. Someone said to change a value from 'lts' to 'normal' where is that change supposed to be made? (my system only went to 10.04, not 10.10 and i think this may be the reason)
<ohsix> Doed__: on everywhere else than windows they are separate parts
<zkriesse> cp /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/MSI-Flex/EasyDPS/SHIPMENTDELIVERIES_PRVN_AGFM0013516.TXT; mv /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/MSI-Flex/EasyDPS/SHIPMENTDELIVERIES_PRVN_AGFM0013516.TXT /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/MSI-Flex/EasyDPS/junk
<zkriesse> That's my command
<zkriesse> And it's not working
<bc81> SkyyVodka: was that comment directed toward me?
<SkyyVodka> si
<needhelp1> ikonia, jessica@jessica-laptop:/usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13$ bash firefox.sh
<danub> what about it isn't working zkriesse ?
<needhelp1> ikonia, froze terminal
<zkriesse> danub: Isn't copying and then moving the file
<ikonia> needhelp1: reboot your machine
<danub> zkriesse: are you sure the files exist?
<bc81> !who | SkyyVodka, i have 2 GiB of RAM, only 427 MiB is being used..so what makes you think it's lack of RAM?
<ubottu> SkyyVodka, i have 2 GiB of RAM, only 427 MiB is being used..so what makes you think it's lack of RAM?: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zkriesse> I'm staring at it
<drc> danub: Software Sources>Updates
<needhelp1> jessica@jessica-laptop:/usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13$ bash firefox.sh
<needhelp1> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/run-mozilla.sh: 399: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox.sh: Argument list too long
<danub> because that would be the only reason it would fail
<danub> drc: terminal. im ssh'd in
<SkyyVodka> bc81 no need to bring ubottu into this
<llutz> zkriesse: either you copy something or you move it. the first part cp .... ;  is pointless
<trism> danub: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades after installing update-manager-core
<drc> danub: sorry...didn't see that note in the question
<SkyyVodka> get a new GPU
<ikonia> needhelp1: reboot your machine
<danub> drc, yeah, forgot to mention i was ssh'd
<danub> ;)
<trism> danub: it's all in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<needhelp1> ikonia, will do i'll be back in about an hr
<ikonia> needhelp1: no problem
<SkyyVodka> bc81, how much RAM is on your GPU?
<SkyyVodka> 32bit or 64bit?
<bc81> SkyyVodka: it's intel integrated GPU on a laptop.  i don't know how much RAm it has.  32bit
<Joepie> Q: is it possibleto delete a non empty directory @ once ?
<llutz> Joepie: rm -rf dir/
<drc> danub: someone else may have the answer, I don't...sorry
<Joepie> llutz TY
<ActionParsnip> Joepie: you only really need rm -r folder
<eross> i deleted my panel #2, how do i get a window 'task list; onto the first panel? You know, the thing we always take for granted by clicking on the bar below to reveal the window
<drc> danub: maybe that link trism gave would help...see the bit about upgrading servers (i.e.  edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal)
<sinisterstuf> eross, right-click>add to panel> window list
<Joepie> ActionParship ty 2
<sinisterstuf> eross, description: switch between open windows using buttons (that;s what you want right?)
<ohsix> bc81: that sounds weird that you have to move away and back, can you see the harddrive light? does it go solid on for 3+ seconds when you open the menu? and does it do the same thing if you try again quickly after having done it once
<eross> dern.. why didn't it work before.  ok thanks
<sinisterstuf> eross, you're welcome, anything else?
<eross> lottery #s?
<virtus> Okay. I'm attempting to extract a file to /usr/share/games/bve -- But, I can't. Even when I run nautilus as sudo, and then open archive manager on the file. It's a 7zip file. And, I can't figure out how to extract this archive to a directory, without either A: Putting all the files into ONE directory. Or, B: Putting it in a directory with the name examplearchive (example, of course)
<virtus> Any ideas?
<drc> eross: 314159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510
<sinisterstuf> eross, 2047
<willystylee> Can someone help me? i'm currently installing ubuntu 10.10 on another machine and i got stuck on the 7th step (entering name, pw etc) it shows a cmd line right above the progress bar, and it says "ready when you are" but 'forward' is grey'd out for some reason, and it just sits there with the cmd line showing "ubuntu CRON [9746] : (Root) cmd    (    CD / && run - parts -- report/etc/cron/hourly)
<sinisterstuf> eross, if you're bored you can write a bash script to generate random numbers for you ;)
<bc81> ohsix: the HDD light is just a blip, whether or not the sub-menu decides to appear.  i'm going to try deleting ~/.config/menus and log out/in.  this just started happening within the last week or so
<maco2> willystylee: is the username all lowercase?
<pyrophelia> got a problem, I have a file that I can't delete.  the file permissions are set to 777, I own the file, and i'm in the group.  lsattr shows no locks either.  I can move/delete the file as root but I need to be able to move it around as a normal user.  any idea to trace what's preventing me from moving/deleting the file?
<willystylee> maco2: no its not... it needs to be?
<maco2> willystylee: yes
<willystylee> ok
<gsp2009> hey folks... anyone have any suggestion on how to make an audio cd from mp3's?
<eross> sinisterstuf - not that bored.. really want to write the next great bad graphics amateurish game for ubuntu, but am not feeling the drive and also think it will be for naught
<roach> i'm logged in a shell, is there a way to i9nstall tcl without root?
<luciash> hi, anybody using firehol as firewall ? i would like to get some hints what am i doing wrong trying to forward some ports
<ohsix> bc81: if your computer isn't going nuts when you do it it's not for lack of memory or anything, the moving away rules a lot of stuff out; but unfortunately what's left is bugs and i dunno! D:
<maco2> gsp2009: brasero
<SkyyVodka> How do I add a new nick to my cloak?
<balleyne> is there a way to set umask for a specific directory? just the sticky bit method, or any other options?
<maco2> roach: you could compile it for your user only by setting --prefix when you configure the build
<ActionParsnip> gsp2009: brasero / gnomebaker / k3b can do that
<gsp2009> maco2: didn't know it supported it.. thanks.
<guntbert> pyrophelia: where is the file? where do you want to move it to?
<virtus> Okay. I'm attempting to extract a file to /usr/share/games/bve -- But, I can't. Even when I run nautilus as sudo, and then open archive manager on the file. It's a 7zip file. And, I can't figure out how to extract this archive to a directory, without either A: Putting all the files into ONE directory. Or, B: Putting it in a directory with the name examplearchive (example, of course)
<ActionParsnip> SkyyVodka: i'd ask in #freenode
<roach> maco2, i never used linux
<roach> could you walk me through it
<gsp2009> ActionParsnip. Thanks!
<roach> i have the tar file in my $home
<ActionParsnip> virtus: use gksudo or kdesu with nautilus, sudo is NOT for gui apps
<virtus> ActionParsnip: It still works, does it not?
<sinisterstuf> eross, if you have the time and skill it would be really nice if you could contribute to one of the current game projects, I think if there were some really really good games (that also look nice) on ubuntu then windows gamers would have 1 less "bad" thing to say about it
<maco2> roach: no because i'm at work, and if you don't have sudo access, you can't install the build dependencies yourself and so would need to compile those and we're talking a several hours project
<virtus> That wouldn't solve my problem -- You're just making a point of security. Sudo is for anything, if I remember correctly. I mean, I DID use Gentoo for like, four years.
<virtus> Unless Ubuntu has re-written sudo?
<ActionParsnip> virtus: sudo 7z x filname -0 /usr/share/games/bve
<virtus> ActionParsnip: zero? Or, o
<ActionParsnip> virtus: sudo is NOT for GUI apps, it doesn't setup the environment correctly
<maco2> virtus: i think the issue you hit was that archive manager wasnt also gksudo'd
<ActionParsnip> virtus: -o   sorry
<ohsix> sinisterstuf: that there are games isn't very useful if the game you want to play isn't on there
<ActionParsnip> !gksudo | virtus
<ubottu> virtus: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ohsix> sinisterstuf: solitaire is all you need from that perspective, and it's there :D
<sinisterstuf> ohsix, do you mean it would be nice if there was cod black ops for linux?
<danub> ActionParsnip: just login as root, what could possibly go wrong ;)
<virtus> ActionParsnip: Gave me an incorrect command line error
<virtus> sudo 7z x NLopen_routes_98.7z -o /usr/share/games/bve
<anonboots> I still cant get my Deskjet 1000 to work. I downloaded and installed the latest HPLIP, with no success. What should I do next?
<ohsix> virtus: you'd need to be in sudoers and without a password for sudo to work, since it prompts for a password it will exit if the output isn't a terminal; gksudo asks for a password with a gui dialogue
<anonboots> .
<ActionParsnip> danub: root login is a really bad idea and not advised at all
<nimbiotics> what is the channel for open office?
<guntbert> nimbiotics: #openoffice.org
<danub> ActionParsnip: i know, i was being a smartass :P
<eross> i'll go to offtopic, thanks
<ohsix> sinisterstuf: lots of things would be nice, but if you can't play what you want it's not even an option
<nimbiotics> guntbert: THX!
<Wulfy> ActionParsnip,  i miss the good ol day of messing with rh 7 as root.... and killing my system repeatdly
<ActionParsnip> virtus: do you have p7zip-rar and p7zip-full installed?
<ActionParsnip> danub: i see
<sinisterstuf> ohsix, imo Warsow is a failry nice game that runs on Linux and on Windows etc. so you could techinically take a linux box to a lan and play that
<danub> Wulfy: we do that at work, on RHEL 5. but thats because they assume no one will break anything and that nothing here is confidential or important... :: shrugs ::
<ohsix> you could also try and convince 10 other people to play warsow instead of CoD, it's not about what you can do, but what people want to do
<Wulfy> danub,  must fun with regards to acountability
<zozipaa> xubuntu 10 для чайников совсем не подходит?  а то я вот чота чайник... никак звука немогу добится... играет только через интегрированую а через usb emu 0202 - никак.. но, цуко, видит её везде...
<guntbert> !ru | zozipaa
<ubottu> zozipaa: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<malik_> hi anyone from an east asian country...
<danub> Wulfy: well i have never broke anything so I'm safe. we did have a dev rm -rf /* one of our servers, but it was an accident and he forgot that /* started at / and not /home/user/tmp/*
<guntbert> malik_: why do you ask?
<danub> i got to take that day off ;)
<malik_> cause there seems an error in using east asian languages in Qt apps
<guntbert> !bug | malik_
<ubottu> malik_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Wulfy> danub, simler to some guy 2 days ago came on soemone had told him to dd his hard drive with 0's nice of them i mmust say thoe i agree i prefair running as root.... getting used to the idea of not now days as i consider myself compertant enought o undo what ever i broke
<jrib> Wulfy: the decision not to run as root isn't primarily related to competence
<ohsix> ubuntu can use safe-rm as a wrapper; you can blacklist paths, but it's a silly concern
<Wulfy> jrib also security yes i agree
<Wulfy> jrib,  im not knocking the descion to not allow root users far from it, im sure if users wanted to they could re-eanble root logins without to much headache
<danub> Wulfy: yeah, its a bad habit for me too. i just get tired of prefixing sudo to everything I do so I just run as root. and if i break something. i slap myself, cry in a corner for a few hours, then start over
<ohsix> privilege you don't need to do something is always too much privilege
<ohsix> danub: sudo -s ftw
<Raj007> anyone know of a working blocklist for transmission ?
 * drc always thought that *nix's root permissions were a bit of Darwinian humor
<ohsix> Raj007: does their wiki have any information on it?
<danub> ohsix: su ftw ;)
<Raj007> ohsix: i didn't check the wiki. Checked some forum posts with no certain answer.
<ohsix> having to type your own password is good enough for the transition, unless you have no sudoers
<ohsix> Raj007: chances are it supports standard blocklists now that they have gui settings to change it, if so then you're looking for peerguardian lists or something like them; not transmission lists
<danub> i have never idved into the differences between sudo and su, but they give me the same result (sudo apt-get update vs apt-get update while su). is sudo basically just a wrapper to elevate privlidges of non-root user?
<virtus> Ah, that's why.
<virtus> Okay. Now that I extracted the files, the permissions are wrong
<oxi> what tool can I use to create a complete snapshot/backup of an ext3 filesystem?
<virtus> What's permissions for read/write all?
<danub> or is there actually some kind of safe guards put in place when sudo is used?
<virtus> 777?
<llutz> danub: main difference is, su needs root-password, sudo the user-passw
<ohsix> sudo lets you pick lists of people and lists of programs that are ok to run; and different ways to make the transition, that's all
<oxi> if heard that xattr's and acls, possibly more is not saved using tar
<ohsix> oxi: i've been using duplicity recently, works well enough
<oxi> ohsix: thanks
<jrib> danub: with sudo you can restrict what user's can do and you also get a paper trail
<virtus> What's the permissions for read/write all?
<virtus> o O
<virtus> 777? Or 755?
<jrib> !permission | virtus
<ubottu> virtus: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ybit> how do you keep up with the latest greatest software for ubuntu?
<ohsix> apt-get update :]
<JetBoyJetGirl> What's the bash command to list all of your programs ? I'm trying to execute a program but unsure of what command to use...
<ohsix> but it does it automatically if you install the desktop version
<fatninja> Hello to all Ubuntu users
<fatninja> need some help
<sraue> JetBoyJetGirl press tabulator twice
<ybit> fatninja: with what?
<x007me> yelp
<fatninja> I'm currently using Windows 7 and I've installed it with wubi
<JetBoyJetGirl> lol thanks sraue
<fatninja> everything was great
<fatninja> restarted
<fatninja> installed it
<jazzyjef> I am trying to create a fake root filesystem and use ath5k modules in the kernel either as loadable module or within the kernel itself
<jazzyjef>  when i try to make it as a loadable module, my modules.dep files are missing
<jazzyjef>  and now i have just compiled the modules as part of the kernel using make menuconfig, but still my device cant use it, how can i make sure that the ath5k module is part of the kernel
<FloodBot3> jazzyjef: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<x007me> where can I find a list of fun servers hehe
<fatninja> now
<fatninja> everytime
<fatninja> after the first restart
<JetBoyJetGirl> great thanks again
<fatninja> it gives me an error
<Jordan_U> !enter | fatninja
<ubottu> fatninja: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fatninja> and gets me into initframs, the error is something like can't mount /dev/sda6
<sraue> JetBoyJetGirl no problem :-)
<fatninja> Jordan_U , ok.
<danub> fatninja, <enter> isn't punctuation.
<x007me> or perhaps a list of channels???
<fatninja> danub: ok.
<danub> lol jordan, didn't know there was a bot command for that ;)
<Jordan_U> fatninja: I recommend uninstalling Wubi and instead installing Ubuntu in a standard dual boot configuration.
<guntbert> x007me: not here - this is a support channel
<ybit> ohsix: is there a way to get a list of the newest updates in apt?
<fatninja> Well, why am I having problems with wubi and Windows 7
<fatninja> I get a mount error
<danub> ybit: you mean like 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade'?
<ohsix> ybit: well you can try upgrading then kill it to get a list of new programs, but aptitude shows updated packages easier in a category view
<ybit> i mean, i want a list of the updates to software in the repos
<fatninja> The thing is that it has like two boot managers, first one I choose Windows 7 and Ubuntu 2nd one Ubunt 2.6.35....etc / Ubuntu ... Recovery and Windows 7 bootloader
<_graham_> Hey - I don't suppose anyone knows any reason why PHP on Apache doesn't work in my userdir? It's *not* the fix to remove "php-admin-value engine Off" from /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf either as that doesn't make a bit of difference :(
<ybit> i don't want to upgrade myself
<Pici> _graham_: Does www-data have permission to execute your php scripts in those paths?
<_graham_> Pici: To *execute* them? Not just read them?
<Jordan_U> fatninja: Because unfortunately, through no person's fault, Wubi isn't particularly well maintained at the moment.
<_graham_> I've never given execute permissions to a php script before, and they are globally readable
<Pici> _graham_: sorry, read. Brain confusion there ;)
<llutz> _graham_: no need for execution-bit
<ohsix> does wubi need to be "maintained"? it just has / on ntfs-3g and the kernel on ntfs
<danub> _graham_: apache has to be able to see the path also. you can just put a line in your php to run '/home/graham/runme.php' if your home directory isn't accessible to apache
<fatninja> Jordan_U and is there any solution ?
<inckie> im trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on my htpc, with only my TV connected, but when i boot up the start cd, the tv goes to sleep mode
<fatninja> I'm sure there is.
<_graham_> www-data user can def read the scripts - just confirmed that...
<ohsix> fatninja: you can try booting the kernel manually from the grub prompt, or chroot into it from a livecd and update-grub/initramfs; dunno where instructions might be and i've no time to step by step it though
<_graham_> Apache was offering the file as a download, so I was fairly certain that was the case anyway
<Jordan_U> ohsix: There are some complications when finding the root.disk, especially in situation's with multiple disks/partitions. It's far from unsolveable, but it's a complex problem that requires dedicated time from an interested developer.
<ohsix> fatninja: all your files should still be on your harddrive, you could just reinstall it as well; or access files you lost access to
<fatninja> ohsix: thanks for the response, but I will install a fresh copy of it via DVD
<fatninja> the thing is that
<fatninja> I want to put it in a ntfs partition
<fatninja> is that possible ?
<danub> _graham_: ok, so we know it has access to it. now, what is the extension of the script? php? php3? html? htm? what?
<ohsix> Jordan_U: ah; that would be the windows side of things then, thanks for the tip
<Jordan_U> ohsix: You're welcome.
<_graham_> index.php is the file in question for now
<_graham_> Just straight "php" extension
<ohsix> Jordan_U: you could brute force it and add labels for everything in the menu entry for it in grub though :D
<danub> fatninja: no. you cant put linux on the ntfs partition. the installer will seperate and repartition the disk (windows will be ntfs, linux will be ext3 (unless you choose different)
<fatninja> danub: I realized that was a dumb question afterwards
<fatninja> thanks
<ohsix> you _can_ put it on there; but its silly and would be nothing but trouble for your effort
<Jordan_U> ohsix: I can think of ways that it could be solved cleanly, and I probably should take the time to fix it myself but I don't personally use windows and I'm not particularly motivated :(
<danub> _graham_: and .php is listed in the php config?
<ohsix> Jordan_U: well with grub2 brute forcing it would be a pretty decent compromise; once you boot into linux and grub is updated it'll obviously be able to find the image directly, so it'd just be ugly for a little while after install
<_graham_> I thought so, but badly it seems.....
<_graham_> <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$"> is what it said before
<_graham_> <FilesMatch "\.php$"> is what it says now, and it all works :)
<danub> if the browser is prompting to download the file, it means that apache isn't handing the script off the php intrepreter or its filetype isn't listed in the php intrepretter as a type it should intrepret
<Jordan_U> ohsix: Making an ugly hack like that would likely not take any less time / effort than doing it properly.
<danub> _graham_: so your up and running now?
<_graham_> Yes - thanks :)
<ohsix> hrm dunno about ugly; you can't reliably get the info on one side, but you can bridge to the other side where you can; it'd all be in one menu entry in the grub menu & not user visible
<craigbass1976> I'm looking for a crm that is not sugar or vtiger.  I just installed obm, wondering if there's something else.
<ohsix> hm nevermind that though, wubi uses window's bootloader doesn't it?
<danub> craigbass1976: depends on the backend DB you want to use
<fatninja> well
<fatninja> the first starts the windows boot loader
<craigbass1976> danub, I'd rather mysql
<fatninja> that goes to
<fatninja> BCD ID: {c3319261-3911-11e0-94c4-001e8c7df38d}
<fatninja> Drive: E:\
<fatninja> Bootloader Path: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr
<FloodBot3> fatninja: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> ohsix: It loads grub via the windows bootloader. If you'd like to put in the time to get this working properly I'd love to help out.
<fatninja> Jordan_U I'd like that.
<danub> craigbass1976: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_content_management_systems
<fatninja> Jordan_U only if that is not a problem for you.
<craigbass1976> danub, I thought crm was contact management type apps
<Jordan_U> fatninja: Not at all.
<danub> ohh, crm
<danub> thought you said cms
<fatninja> Jordan_U , how do I start ?
<Jordan_U> fatninja: We should probably move this discussion to #ubuntu-devel.
<ohsix> shrug, if it chainloads grub then it doesn't matter how ugly it is :D
<danub> , lol ignore me. im a dumbass and got nothing for you on crm.
<Klipox> Hi.. i have a problem with my swap partition not mounting at boot. http://pastebin.com/3VzjCBiq
<craigbass1976> danub, no problem; there are too many acronyms in the world I think
<ohsix> Klipox: you might have hit a bug with swap images, and had your swap guid change
<ohsix> Klipox: you can get the original guid from /etc/fstab and mkswap -U <uuid> can assign it back
<ohsix> this is the best way to fix it; as the guid is stored for hibernation in another file, and if it changes it breaks that as well
<Klipox> ohsix: Oh ok. So how do i get the new UUID from the swap?
<Klipox> ohsix: Or shall i write the same as in fstab?
<ohsix> blkid can show all the uuid's, you can compare them against /etc/fstab
<ohsix> no, update the swap with the guid, not the other way around
<Joepie> Q: is there a way to bypass tap0 and "route" it to eth0 for sabnzbdplus ?
<afrodeity> is there any reason pbuilder is not showing up in the repos?
<Klipox> ohsix: Ok. Thanks alot :)
<ohsix> no problem :} it'd be nice if it'd do it automatially, as like i said; it breaks suspend, but alas it doesn't
<danub> has anyone had any experience growing a ubuntu disk running in vmware?
<KB1JWQ> danub: Sure, but it's easier if you're using LVM. :-)
<ohsix> shrizzug
<danub> KB1JWQ: what do you mean? what lvm?
<ohsix> probably helps more if you have an fs you can grow
<karabaja4> someone write my name please :)
<KB1JWQ> ohsix: Yeah, growfs is nice.
<mickster04> karabaja4:
<Pici> afrodeity: It should be there.
<Rico> sosaited: ?
<ohsix> pantomiming detected
<Pici> !info pbuilder | afrodeity
<ubottu> afrodeity: pbuilder (source: pbuilder): personal package builder for Debian packages. In component main, is extra. Version 0.198ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 345 kB, installed size 1180 kB (Only available for all i386 amd64)
<Rico> sosaited: *
<danub> well i have an ext3 fs for it, and I know i have done it once in the past, but that was back when it was at 8.04
<Grishnackh666> hi there
<afrodeity> Pici: sudo apt-get install pbuilder  returns "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "pbuilder""
<afrodeity> Pici: its supposed to be in main
<LittleJakub> how does THIS work? :P
<Pici> afrodeity: Does apt-cache policy pbuilder  work?
<danub> bumped it from 6 gigs to 10... now that i updated to 10.10, im at about 9 gigs used, i want to grow it to 15. i can add the space via vmware, but i cant remember how to make ubuntu see the extra space
<Grishnackh666> when setting up a system config in mythbuntu the policykit pops up and asks for the root passwort...i have none?! what to do?
<afrodeity> Pici: N: Unable to locate package pbuilder
<Pici> afrodeity: What architecture are you on?
<afrodeity> 10:10
<calum> Would running Ubuntu as a web server in a DMZ be a bad idea, in terms of network exploits?
<Pici> afrodeity: What does uname -m  report?
<ohsix> danub: resize2fs
<danub> calum, running any webserver in the dmz has potential to be exploited (even not dmz'd)
<Klipox> ohsix: When i run mkswap -U 1012e79e-ca93-47f5-914f-4094d55b3c62 i get "mkswap: error: Nowhere to set up swap on?"
<afrodeity> Pici: i686
<ohsix> but there's also the commandline version of parted; or the gui version, just runs the stuff for you
<ohsix> Klipox: you need to specify the swap partition as well
<Pici> afrodeity: hmm...
<calum> danub: So if I keep up patches and run a firewall to block all ports except 80, that will help?
<IdleOne> Pici: I got a feeling he still has CD as source. might not be on the CD
<gr8Q> Since few days i get afc: error control file when i connect a iphone what should i do
<anonboots> I still cant get my Deskjet 1000 to work. I downloaded and installed the latest HPLIP, with no success. What should I do next?
<calum> I'm just wondering if gufw will do the trick
<danub> if you just keep it patched you should be fine
<ohsix> calum: if you block all but 80 how will you administer it
<ohsix> calum: just stop services you aren't using
<Klipox> ohsix: Oh, Right :P
<calum> Don't I only need 80 open for the server?
<triptec> what is the prefered ftpd?
<triptec> pro or vs?
<Pici> IdleOne: Thats entirely possible.
<afrodeity> IdleOne: will check, thnks
<Jare_> yup, if you want only http access
<Pici> IdleOne: Good thinking :)
<IdleOne> I have my moments :)
<calum> thats the only public internet service I want to run
<danub> the problem with firewalling your web-server is that it makes it easier to ddos you. and if you run some "auto-blocking" app that reads your logs, you need to make sure it can parse logs correctly or someone can effectively lock everyone out of your own server
<afrodeity> IdleOne: Its listed, but not checked, so don't think so
<IdleOne> afrodeity: sudo apt-get update & apt-cache search pbuilder
<IdleOne> if it isn't there there is something very not right with your repos
<calum> so that wouldn't stop a botnet with traffic headed for port 80?
<ohsix> you should just not run services you aren't using
<danub> calum: is this a personal site? or company site?
<Jare> calum: you might also be interested having shell/nx access (ssh 22) and https (443)
<calum> I intend to only open 1 port and run http only
<calum> personal server
<danub> then you shouldn't have to worry about botnets unless you piss off someone you shouldn't have
<ohsix> you probably have more to worry about from scripts running on the web server than anything else by an order of magnitude
<calum> I do intend to run a cgi script on the server
<danub> calum: just make sure your system stays patched and your fine
<ohsix> my fine!
<calum> I am sure I have the latest updates for the moment
<calum> but I will keep checking
<danub> then you should be good
<danub> calum, just put the updating in root's cron
<calum> thanks for your advice danub
<danub> have it run every day at 00
<ohsix> that's a bad idea
<danub> ohsix: y?
<ohsix> because you don't want everything just applied; theres a script for servers that do updates intelligently
<ohsix> forget the name of it, b ut it's pulled in when you install ubuntu-server
<Jare> calum: anyway if you really want to inspect the traffic and/or selectively block ip addresses/packets, then you should make yourself familiar with Snort ids/ips
<abusaif> hi every body
<calum> are updates for Apache applied through Ubuntu's updater as usual?
<mickster04> calum: if you didn't just download a .deb, yes
<stephans> does anyone know when a fix for nm-applet will be out? I have a huge issue with mem leak... and when I went to post the issue in ubuntus ticket system there were already lots of others that had done so... This is a bad problem. 1.5 GIG after leaving the pc on for a day...
<ohsix> snort is kind of unmaintained, seriously, the biggest problem you can have is the scripts running on the server
<calum> I got Apache from the repositories
<ohsix> stephans: how did you measure the "leak"?
<mickster04> calum: then as the repo's get updated, so will you
<danub> calum: then it will update with the system updates
<calum> ok thanks
<abusaif> i lose the panel and  i need to fix it ,can any body help me
<stephans> ohsix, by watching it in top for instance
<ohsix> stephans: but, to answer your question, there is a network manager ppa that has updated stuff, but what you're seeing probably isn't a leak; a lot of people think a slowly growing VM size is a leak
<abusaif> ????
<stephans> it keeps growing endlessly
<IdleOne> !resetpanel | abusaif
<ubottu> abusaif: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<calum> cheers all for help
<ohsix> stephans: well there is an end :] try looking how much memory it's actually using with smem
<eross> i do have a question, I can connect via DHCP wirelessly to the router, but if I try to go static it won't connect. I've tried editing /etc/network/interfaces and using the network manager windshieldwasher icon
<stephans> ohsix, ok I will... but it does reach the point where the computer is unusable
<IdleOne> afrodeity: any success?
<abusaif> thanks
<IdleOne> abusaif: welcome
<ohsix> stephans: suffice it to say the VM size is a useless number, it's really only something useful to track large and quick changes, it doesn't convey any actual information about memory use
<TerribleTech> anyone run their own Ubuntu Server?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | TerribleTech
<ubottu> TerribleTech: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eross> i did in 8.04, now it seems it has grown more difficult
<mickster04> TerribleTech: yes
<ohsix> stephans: nm-applet is using 4.7 megs here, bur top says 287m virt, it's a big gap
<TerribleTech> thanks ubottu and mickster04 for your reply. I am only curious what you use your servers for.
<abusaif> its give this message ?? no process found
<EmuAlert> How do you delete files so that they DON'T go into the .Trash-1000 folder on a removable drive?
<stephans> ohsix, OK... I have smem now... will check
<mickster04> TerribleTech: i did, i don't anymore, don't have router access, port forwarding would be needed, anyway, this is off topic really
<mickster04> EmuAlert: shift-del?
<ohsix> stephans: free -m will show you how much swap is in use; if its becoming unusuable after a while and swap is full, it's probably something other than this
<adub> my /dev/video0 just suddenly disappeared after installing lastest also drivers
<TerribleTech> mickster04 what did you use it for? I'm considering setting up an web server, just for development.
<EmuAlert> mickster04: Thanks
<stephans> ohsix, got it
<adub> why would /dev/video0 just suddenly disappear??
<djoe> hello
<abusaif> i try the code  the code to get the panel but it give this message no process found
<ohsix> stephans: if it _is_ swapping, iotop will tell you the programs that are being paged in/out
<otay> How to I install a local .deb file so the dependencies will be resolved for me?
<pep`> hi
<djoe> im djoe from algeria
<mickster04> TerribleTech: lamp, email, ssh, uhm i had ottd server running on it, samba....
<Joepie> Q: how to restart interfaces ?
<joewefwef> whats the n00b channel?
<stephans> ohsix, iotop? Ok I will have to look for that one! sounds usefull...
<Linfert> *join ubuntu-fr
<mickster04> joewefwef: this is the noob channel :D
<mickster04> djoe: welcome
<joewefwef> whayy
<TerribleTech> mickster04: This won't be online or public. It will be an internal test server
<pep`> does anyone know of a program or script (maybe using dia?) that can generate a process diagram/flowchart from C source code?
<ohsix> stephans: it could be that you just don't have enough memory for your average working set though; if that's the case you'll need more, or find a way to weed out stuff you don't really need
<mickster04> TerribleTech: ok
<ohsix> smem will show you the largest memory consumers too
<guampa> pep`: doxygen
<djoe> @ mickster : thank u
<pep`> doxygen.... I will check it out
<guampa> also http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3150900/is-there-any-free-c-c-code-to-flowchart-generator-tool-available-on-the-net
<TerribleTech> mickster04: lamp and ssh sounds the way to go. of course ftp might help.
<guampa> and related q's
<mickster04> TerribleTech: if you set up ssh and then use sftp it's the one and same really :p
<mickster04> !pm | djoe
<ubottu> djoe: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<otay> ahh.. I have to do a two-step process to auto install local debs.. hmm
<TerribleTech> mickster04: thanks for the advice
<djoe> ;-)
<mickster04> TerribleTech: very good
<pep`> thx guampa
<guampa> np
<alpha7> ubuntu 64 bits vs 32bits any differences?
<Logan_WP> !amd64 | alpha7
<ubottu> alpha7: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<stephans> ohsix, nm-applet --sm-disable             0   713772   714402   724244
<GBGames> I'm using the time command to see how long it takes for an application to run, and the output gives three numbers: real, user, sys. I'm assuming user means the application's CPU time, and real gives me the actual clock time, but maybe I'm wrong. Is it reasonable to use "real" as "how long it takes based on the clock on the wall"?
<alpha7> So of my drivers are not working with 64 bits ubuntu
<ohsix> alpha7: lots of differences, practical differences are silly stuff like flash in the browser
<stephans> ohsix, seems a little over the top to me
<stephans> ohsix, no pun intended
<joewefwef> 32bit drivers seem easier to get hold of
<joewefwef> how much ram can 32bit ubuntu address?
<ohsix> stephans: nice, so it is really going nuts, do you have wifi & is it constantly trying to connect? or vpn or any other "interesting" connection types
<eross> joewefwef - 2Gb ?
<alpha7> Is it possible I have 64 ubuntu and running 32 bit firefox or software or drivers?
<mickster04> alpha7: yes
<ohsix> alpha7: not drivers, a driver that works on 32bit but not 64bit is weird; is it a proprietary driver?
<Jordan_U> joewefwef: For linux I can't think of any driver that is available for 32 bit which is not also available for 64 bit. The open source community tends to care a lot about 64 bit and portability in general.
<alpha7> It's for printer.
<alpha7> and I always get werid bugs on firefox
<Raj007> My Brother's 32-bit driver are working fine on 64-bit ubunty
<Raj007> Brother as in printer
<alpha7> esp. it show this black bar when i highligh links
<stephans> ohsix, well I do have wifi... on a lenovo T400... I usually have Hide My Ass (HMA)running bu not now...
<stephans> HMA is an anon, vpn solution
<ohsix> ah
<ohsix> well, try disabling things one by one and finding out which part does it
<alpha7> Is there a command to flush out every settings and programs and start out fresh/
<ohsix> you can kill nm-applet fine, it'll restart
<aeon-ltd> alpha7: heh reinstall?
<MC8> lol
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567864/    <--- there is a paste of my dmesg output  my /dev/video0 is no longer showing up for some reason
<stephans> ohsix, HMA uses the Open VPN even under windows and mac...
<ohsix> alpha7: start out as a user account or the entire install? it's easy to do either but why
<bp0> is computer janitor completely useless or just mostly useless?
<stephans> ohsix, would continuous connect attempts mess up nm-applet?
<alpha7> ohsix there this weird program doesn't exit properly when i restart
<ohsix> stephans: well, i didn't mean hma in particular; i mean like disable wifi scanning if you're not using wifi, disable other connection types and see if it goes away
<alpha7> it always bugs me when it ask me to kill task or ignore or restart now
<ohsix> stephans: anything that's done over and over could magnify a small leak
<alpha7> something like that
<ohsix> alpha7: what program?
<ruffleS> I'm getting this error @ every boot: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35.22-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory on ubuntu 10.10. anyone?!
<Hellsnake_> ??
<alpha7> Doesn't say I'm going create new account.
<alpha7> Is bleachbit is good for removing unused programs or files
<stephans> ohsix, OK i will sleuth around and see... i have installed several items... even some KDE stuff, mybe that would include net software conflicting. Also I installed a Bank ID app for smart cards and tried to force it to work in my 64 bit ubuntu even if only 32 bit was supported... I had to replace some crypto libs.. which may ofcourse be in use by wifi...
<ohsix> alpha7: it's probably better to figure out how to clean up things yourself before you let some program do it
<alpha7> it says 'A program is still running
<alpha7> and program name is Unknown ' Not responding
<scampbell> given upstart on maverick, I have the two packages 'postgresql-server' and 'libvirt-bin' installed by apt-get.  Postgresql has been configured to listen on the virtual network configured by libvirt-bin, however, postgresql is getting started before the network is up.  postgresql is an init script and libvirt is a upstart  file.  How could I fix my problem?
<ohsix> does it do that after you've already closed everything?
<ohsix> if yes, close everything but a terminal and check out the output of xlsclients
<Difesa> Hi, Im trying to install ubuntu 10,10 (i386 live cd and amd64 text based) on a mid '09 macbook, I've attempted to follow the instructions in the official ubuntu documentation and various other resources (http://tiny.cc/ijokl, http://tiny.cc/3m4b3, http://tiny.cc/cp9ug).  Each time i pass the grub screen, regardless, it seems, of what i do, i almost immediately black screen.   Does anyone have any advice?
<fruitwerks> Call to undefined function pg_connect(), but I have php5-pgsql installed and I see it in phpinfo?
<scampbell> fruitwerks: I would guess the #php could solve that in short order.
<UberGoober> hi, could someone direct me to power settings (hibernate, etc) in Xubuntu? Linux noob here
<Guest88261> Hi. How can I set double click for left down corner of synaptics touchpad?
<scampbell> ubergoober:  system -> preferences -> power settings
<maedox> Difesa: probably some "unsupported" gfx card. Search google for your gfx card with ubuntu and black screen. You might have to disable some module on startup, or install a driver from single-user mode.
<scampbell> ,er  system -> preferecnes -> power management
<UberGoober> scampbell: no Preferences under System
<Jordan_U> Difesa: Ignore any guide that suggests installing grub to a partition rather than the mbr, and any guide that recommends manual partitioning but does not explain that you should create a BIOS boot partition.
<Jordan_U> Difesa: Ubuntu's installer does the right thing if you use automatic partitioning.
<KjetilK> my default kernel isn't booted even after a delay, and I really don't understand the grub2 config. This used to be so easy, how do I do this in grub2?
<StrangeCharm> seahorse became unresponsive, and i ended the process. now it doesn't show any private or public keys. gpg --list-private-keys returns my private keys, but --list-public-keys lists nothing. what might have gone wrong, and how can i fix it?
<Difesa> Jordan_U:  in attempting to just boot the LiveCD and try ubuntu i get black screen.  Maedox: Will try, thanks
<adamruffolo> Don't know if I'm in the right place.  I'm trying to register my nickname with #backtrack-linux but seem to be failing miserably.  Any help?  I can't seem to find a direct answer on the net
<mevvis> Difesa, its imposible push ESC and use boot options?
<UberGoober> scampbell: found it, under Applications/Settings/Xfce4 Settings Manager - thanks
<scampbell> UberGoober: If you choose to run XFCE (that's fine). Do tell folks when you ask.  We will usually assume you are running the default gnome.   You'll probably get better answers :)
<tomreyn> adamruffolo: that's obviously offtopic here. ask in #freenode
<canthus13> Anyone know how to get wicd to show up in the notification area in gnome?
<Difesa> mevvis: I haven't tried that, what would i look for n that menu?
<UberGoober> I said "Xubuntu," Xfce is default, no?
<canthus13> UberGoober: yup.
<Tempus_Fugit> hello all
 * Senjai waves at Tempus_Fugit 
<ZeroAdam> howdy
<Tempus_Fugit> Senjai: hello
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567873/   <--- why o why is my /dev/video0 not working
<NixGeek> Today, My lockscreen is smaller than that actual screen and is just filling up a corner, I haven't installed any updates between the time the lock screen was fullscreen and now.  Really, this is he first time i've been on the computer since it worked right
<diphthong> you know how Ubuntu hides the boot up messages?  I want to see them!  how do i do that?
<maco2> diphthong: hit ctrl+alt+f1
<seidos> diphthong: i don't recall.  i have done it before.  there was info in the forums/on the web
<bastidrazor> diphthong: in /etc/default/grub remove the "quiet splash"  then sudo update-grub
<realjoe> hi I am curious if ubuntu and wd20ears lead to high lccs, even if the hdd is not used as / drive?
<mtkorb> I'm getting an error "bad format on line 16 of /etc/fstab" on bootup. Here is my fstab: http://pastebin.com/1nBKcuvv I added the 2 lines that says /mnt/disk1 and /mnt/disk2
<ikonia> mtkorb: remove the word total
<ikonia> mtkorb: delete line 16
<mtkorb> ikonia: Ok. What was that line for?
<ikonia> I think it's been added in error
<piotr_> hello, do you know how to connect to polchat?
<licuadocorazon> buenas tardes
<Diverdude> How do i copy a folder with subfolders via ftp in ubuntu commandline? If i do mput myfolder/* i get an error for every subfolder in myfolder saying its not a plain file
<EXio4> licuadocorazon: this chat is in english :=
<EXio4> :)
<licuadocorazon> ahhhh okey
<licuadocorazon> good afternoon (?)
<mevvis> Diverdude,  help ??
<EXio4> licuadocorazon: hi!
<ikonia> Diverdude: you need a ftp client that supports folders
<ikonia> Diverdude: not all do
<EXio4> filezilla?
<licuadocorazon> hello EXio4 how are you ?
<licuadocorazon> xd
<EXio4> xD
<Diverdude> ikonia, the built in does not?
<ikonia> Diverdude: not sure to be honest, never tried
<mevvis> Diverdude, try lftp
<v3n0x> how do i install ubuntu?
<mevvis> maybe..
<ikonia> !install | v3n0x
<ubottu> v3n0x: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<v3n0x> ty
<mtkorb> ikonia: Thanks, that worked.
<onbes> Hey.
<licuadocorazon> me, have a problem, gnome start in ten minutes, and not have time to wait and not find the button "star"
<KnifeySpooney> Hello, does anyone know where Flash saves streaming videos to now? I'm trying to download a Youtube video but I don't see any .flv in /tmp
<EXio4> licuadocorazon: run "sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /"
<maco2> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<licuadocorazon> EXio4: thank you very much xd
<ikonia> licuadocorazon: do not run that
<ikonia> licuadocorazon: confirm you understand please, don't run that
<maco2> licuadocorazon: NO NONO
<maco2> licuadocorazon: that will kill your system
<licuadocorazon> xd
<ikonia> licuadocorazon: you understand not to run that ?
<KnifeySpooney> nice reaction time, guys :)
<licuadocorazon> yes
<licuadocorazon> why ?
<ikonia> great,
<ikonia> just checking, it's a very bad command
<licuadocorazon> thank you ikonia
<NixGeek> licuadocorazon: that command will wipe your entire system
<Jeruvy> KnifeySpooney: did you check the user profile cache?
<ciss> hi, i have some directory names containing umlauts that somehow got messed up while they were being edited on osx. i cannot access the folders by typing the names directly, instead i have to use the ascii representation and tab complete.
<ciss> is there a tool or way to fix this?
<KnifeySpooney> Jeruvy, where exactly is that? I scanned over the ~/.adobe and ~/.macromedia folders but wasn't sure where to look
<ciss> bash locate settings are UTF-8
<ciss> sorry, "locale"
<Jeruvy> KnifeySpooney: in .mozilla,
<wildbat> ciss: just rename them~
<Eighteens> hello, thank yor considering my question. I had 10.10 running on my machine, from a prior upgrade from 10.04, then 10.41, however i got the urge to install natty (11.04), the problem is when it rebooted after install, all i was left with is a bouncy box on my screen stating "Monitor out of sync" --While i can't see the boot menu, i have the option to use my finger, and move the down arrow and guess on the fact it might land on my win
<talineo> hi, I try and solve a problem on a machine recently upgraded to lucid lynx. the problem is the same as described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8761758 . I have read it should be due to kernel < 2.6.32 but the kernel version in grub seems correct
<talineo> any ideas
<talineo> ?
<Jeruvy> !natty | Eighteens
<ubottu> Eighteens: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<KnifeySpooney> Jeruvy, thanks, I found it now. I guess Chromium saves the videos in its cache folder instead.
<Eighteens> is there any way to go back to 10.10 without loosing my /home/user and all it's files
<ciss> wildbat: thanks, i'll try that
<Jeruvy> Eighteens: just back up your home dir and reinstall.
<kerneltrouble> Hello. Whenever I boot my computer, I get an error like "fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.xx-xx-generic/modules.dep" in which xx are kernel numbers. I have Googled, and the problem was reported on the forums, but there was no known (usable) solution. Can anybody here help me fix it, please? :)
<EXio4> hi
<Eighteens> thanks Jeruvy, i'll give that a try
<lcb> hi. someone pls suggest me what to do with this error while compiling a 'package requires Sys::Mmap for mapped memory'
<joelmob> how do i create a new user in ubuntu from terminal
<bastidrazor> joelmob: sudo adduser newusername
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<EXio4> hi, a "rm -rf" is a joke, licuadocorazon know me :)
<Jeruvy> lcb that sounds like a perl module try googling for that exactly and it should point you
<licuadocorazon> yes, is true, is a joke
<ActionParsnip> Eighteens: your backups will make it a lot easier
<EXio4> juabn1: hi!
<juabn1> hi exio4
<functor> got latest ubuntu for two netbooks, on acer aspire it freezes randomly, on eeepc the wifi randomly restarts and doesnt show correct signal
<Percius> Anyone know how to disable a USB device in ubuntu
<lcb> Jeruvy«  thanks. i know.. i'm googling and i see different approaches. i'm using natty and probably this is an ongoing test issue.
<EXio4> leanfaust: hey, run rm.. XD
<functor> xp works fine on both
<ActionParsnip> functor: test the ram on the acer
<functor> xp works fine on both <
<ActionParsnip> functor: which model eeepc?
<leanfaust> debian is the best
<EXio4> yeah!
<Percius> If my bluetooth (internal usb) is enabled I cannot connect to wifi, If I disable bluetooth in Bios I can... The problem is that I run multiple OSes and dont want to disable bluetooth in bios
<ActionParsnip> leanfaust: maybe, but debian is offtopic here
<leanfaust> only ubuntu in conversation?
<lcb> leanfaust«  a bit outdated :o
<ActionParsnip> leanfaust: yes, this is ubuntu support only
<ecinx3> hello. I've restarted my computer and now I don't have any taskbar, and don't know how to get to the terminal either
<Jordan_U> !ot | leanfaust
<ubottu> leanfaust: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EXio4> ActionParsnip: you kick me? is only a joke a "rm -**" :)
<leanfaust> ok thanks
<EXio4> ActionParsnip: he know me :)
<ActionParsnip> EXio4: i dont have kick powers
<Percius> ecinx3: Try ctrl f1 to get a terminal
<EXio4> ActionParsnip: ok, :(
<ActionParsnip> ecinx3: CTRL+ATL+T
<ecinx3> doesn't work, neither does alt f2
<functor> ActionParsnip: same thing happened with previous acer aspire - the eeepc is 901
<ActionParsnip> ecinx3: or try CTRL+ALT+F1
<Wulfy> ActionParsnip,  to be fair with the ubotto line ubuntu related debian could be considerd "related" :)
<ecinx3> Ctrl alt t worked, thanks
<leanfaust> how i can create distribution  ubuntu based?
<LordVorp> is there a keypress that will let me run an arbitrary command, in Unity?
<ActionParsnip> ecinx3: sweet, kill gnome-panel and it should restart
<Jordan_U> EXio4: Just because he knows better doesn't mean that some other unhappy soul won't try it just to see what it does.
<StrangeCharm> seahorse became unresponsive, and i ended the process. now it doesn't show any private or public keys. gpg --list-private-keys returns my private keys, but --list-public-keys lists nothing. what might have gone wrong, and how can i fix it?
<functor> ActionParsnip: Is the correct wifi modules in the latest ubuntu for EeePC 901?
<Eighteens> I tried booting my 10.10 cd, and it got to the spot where you can choose f6 for other modes, and usually i have to choose, nolapic, noapic, and nomodeset. So i chose those options like usual, then a few seconds had elapsed, now i get a black screen saying "no live file systems found" or something to that affect.
<ecinx3> how do i do that?
<ecinx3> I don't think i'm on gnome, btw
<EXio4> Jordan_U: ok, :)
<sharav> Hi all
<Difesa> I have been trying to install 10,10 on a mid 09' macbook.  I read somewhere that enabling the 195 drivers will enable my nvidia gf9400m card (fixing an ongoing blackscreen issue ive been having.  How do i enable those drivers?
<ecinx3> looks like gnome though
<sharav> Java 3d application crashed. How to solve?
<kerneltrouble> is it normal lately for kernel related errors to show up at boot times (for example something like kernel 2.6.35-24: file doesn't exist or not found)
<ActionParsnip> functor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks    references the wifi in the eeepc
<EXio4> ikonia: please avise a "kick" knew a this "law" :)
<ikonia> EXio4: what ?
<sharav> my gpu is AMD radeon 6370
<EXio4> not knew*
<CoinOp> Jordan_U: That link you sent me did the trick, Grub is back up and running, both Ubuntu and Windows are booting perfectly. Thank you for all of your help. Awesome of you.
<Wulfy> whats the blackberry support like in ubuntu btw?
<korovamilk> hello
<ikonia> Wulfy: terrible
<EXio4> ikonia: my english is poor, sorry :)
<Jordan_U> CoinOp: You're welcome.
<leanfaust>  is bad english XD
<ActionParsnip> kerneltrouble: websearch for the exact error and you may find bugs
<Wulfy> ikonia,  rats
<EXio4> bad? very bad :P
<sharav> Has anyone meet java 3d issue?
<functor> ActionParsnip: The other thing I am having trouble with is Bluetooth not working properly with stuff like tethered 3g
<ikonia> EXio4: stop making random comments please
<EXio4> ikonia: ok :(
<functor> On the 901
<kerneltrouble> ActionParsnip: I Googled and found bug reports, but no solution...
<Percius> Anyone here know how to completely disable a USB device in linux? Blacklisting the modules doesn't seem to fix it
<ecinx3> so how do i restart unity or w/e is supposed to be running
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: anyone know any package to open djvu files? tried document viewer but not working
<ActionParsnip> kerneltrouble: then keep an eye on the bug, see if it gets resolved
<iceroot_> thauriswulfa: sudo apt-cache search djvu is listening some tools
<korovamilk> just wondering what irc client is using people around.. i'm actually using kvirc because i'm switching from a kde environment... what about a good gnome based irc client?
<korovamilk> (running ubuntu 10.10 btw)
<ActionParsnip> korovamilk: i use pidgin personally
<iceroot_> thauriswulfa: e.g. djview3 and djview4
<functor> ActionParsnip: Seems to be resolved in 10.04 - but I still cant see my signal - unless there is something wrong with whatever gnome is using to display (its always 100%)
<iceroot_> korovamilk: xchat is imo the best gui client
<thauriswulfa> iceroot_:but software centre says dependencies not met
<ActionParsnip> functor: could try using wicd or wifi-radar
<Wulfy> i would love to have a word with the guy who told me to use mutt's email client as apprently its feature rich and comparible to Outlook
<korovamilk> ActionParsnip: does pidgin works with dcc file transfers?
<EXio4> good bye
<EXio4> :)
<iceroot_> Wulfy: every mail-client sucks, this one just sucks less
<kerneltrouble> ActionParsnip: ah, shoot.. I plan on keeping my eye on those threads, just thought there might be some kind of unofficial fix or something. Thanks though :)
<iceroot_> thauriswulfa: evince is also listed
<ecinx3> How do I get the taskbar back?
<korovamilk> iceroot: i'll give xchat another chance ;)
<Chelsea__> Hi all, I've been meaning to ask, everytime I start conky (default values, ugly black screen) in Xmonad, cpu-usage goes to 100%. Seen it in Ubuntu 10.4, Debian 5.0 stable, Virtualboxed Ubuntu 10.10.
<ActionParsnip> !panel | ecinx3
<raisin123> hello. Can anyone tell me how to install KDE desktop environment. I have 10.04 LTS with GNOME. I want GNOME and KDE both.
<Chelsea__> Am I the only one?
<Wulfy> iceroot_,  shame trade descriptions dont apply to the description i was given for mutts
<ActionParsnip> !fixpanel
<SuperPaco69> how can I know if my processor is SSE2??
<mickster04> raisin123: sudo apt-get install kde-desktop   ?
<iceroot_> SuperPaco69: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ecinx3> raisin look for kubuntu desktop in synaptic
<ecinx3> raisin123:
<iceroot_> raisin123: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ecinx3> !panel
<raisin123> mickster04: Is it that simple? are you sure?
<leanfaust> is better  install xubuntu
<mickster04> raisin123: use synaptics to search for it
<functor> ActionParsnip: seems Acer Aspire One 110 and a newer EeePC is known for freezes
<raisin123> Will it ask me on login screen, which desktop to use?
<mickster04> raisin123: just to be safe
<leanfaust> *kubuntu
<mickster04> raisin123: yeah
<iceroot_> Wulfy: if you are searching for a mailclient with groupware-features i think kmail/kontact is worth a try
<raisin123> mickster: how to search on synaptics?
<leanfaust> download the cd of kubuntu and install
<ecinx3> raisin123: kubuntu desktop
<SuperPaco69> iceroot_, thanks a lot!!!!
<CaptainLexington> Hey all. I'm installing UNE on an Acer Aspire abd the install is cockblocking me.
<leanfaust> install to terminal is very bad
<Wulfy> iceroot_,  perfect just the job, the other idea i was playing with was to use a online version and just do everything web based
<leanfaust> will have problem whit libraries
<ecinx3>  !panel doesn't do anything " sorry, i know nothing of panel""
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot_> Wulfy: what groupware you need? kolab? scalix? ox? exchange?
<iceroot_> leanfaust: why is it bad to install kubuntu-desktop?
<iceroot_> leanfaust: from the shell
<Gwar_Pony> hey guys, very odd request here. I have a library of close to 15,000 rendered pictures. I need a way to quickly filter out and display any that have a black square in the middle of them. is this possible at all or do I need to go through by hand?
<leanfaust> the disorder
<Wulfy> iceroot_,  not using exchange basicly notes mail  todo etc
<mickster04> raisin123: open it....and click on the search box
<kdog> Has anyone run parallels on ubuntu with Windows7 as the guest?
<kerneltrouble> raisin123: just be aware that it might be harder to remove KDE and all it's affiliated programs then it was to get it
<Jordan_U> Gwar_Pony: It can probably be done with imagemagic.
<iceroot_> Wulfy: with kontact you can handle todos, calenders and so on
<freebse> kdog: I did with debian
<Wulfy> iceroot_,  thanks hunting for it now :)
<maco2> iceroot_: um...as far as i know, it's not. and im an ubuntu dev using kubuntu.
<roach> is there a way to tell if a service is running through a shell?
<diphthong> I installed the ATI video driver from the 'add hardware' menu, now my X doesn't work.  how to recover?
<dataviruset> ubuntu 10.04.2 is going to be released 1
<dataviruset> 17 february, right? is there a way to get it noooow? :p
<iceroot_> maco2: of course its not but i want to know from leanfaust
<Jordan_U> roach: service foo status
<raisin123> mickster04: ok thanks.
<homeless> Hi I lost my home directory twice in a week. Xubuntu. Can anyone advise?
<ecinx3> maco2: It would still be a problem if his hard drive is smal
<roach> thank you Jordan_U
<iceroot_> dataviruset: its not a featre update
<Jordan_U> roach: You're welcome.
<maco2> ecinx3: in which case you uninstall gnomne first
<ecinx3> he want's to have both
<korovamilk> hello
<Wulfy> iceroot_,  bleh it relys on kde junk ? :)
<l1nuxman> its so annoying when I want to edit a file thats in a filesystem directory with an editor after opening it and getting writing denied....Is there an easy way to make it open as root instead of having to do gksu ... explicitely in run ?
<iceroot_> Wulfy: yes :(
<korovamilk> now trying  xchat
<kdog> freebse: what were the challenges?
<korovamilk> looks better than kvirc
<iceroot_> Wulfy: maybe have a look at evolution (gnome) it has some groupware functions too
<iceroot_> Wulfy: but much less then kontact
<ecinx3> iceroot was just warning him/her
<Wulfy> iceroot_,  rats :( may go for a online solution then got plenty of hardware avalible and yeah using evolution now, feels kinda..... featureless and flat
<dataviruset> can i get ubuntu 10.04.2 ISO somewhere? does it exist? :p
<roach> d685ro6@gecko:~$ service foo status
<roach> $foo: unrecognized service
<iceroot_> Wulfy: have a look at zarafa, its an online outlook clone. look at google picture search. its really great
<iceroot_> Wulfy: but zarafa is a complete groupware solution with mailserver and so on
<iceroot_> dataviruset: why you need it?
<sharav> How to fix java and ati problem?
<Wulfy> iceroot hmmm i could just virtulise the app if that was what was needed but sounds like it may have a price tag on it?
<iceroot_> sharav: by descriping the problem
<dataviruset> iceroot_: i'm going to roll out some servers and i think it would be better to roll out 10.04.2 instead of 10.04.1 thinking of all updates i need to download afterwards
<roach> Jordan_U, that command didnt work
<roach> :(
<iceroot_> dataviruset: what about a local repo?
<homeless> Hi My Desktop and Documents folder just vanished from my home directory on Xubuntu - twice in a week. Do I need to reinstall?
<sharav> iceroot_: every java applications crashes on my laptop with ati gpu :(
<Wulfy> oh dear i just did sudo yum upgrade on a centos box.....
<Jordan_U> roach: What did happen?
<sharav> 3d java application
<Diverdude> mevvis, when i do put CodeIgniter_2.0.0 in lftp which is a directory i get the error: CodeIgniter_2.0.0 is a directory. how do i copy the directory with files and subdirectories etc?
<roach> d685ro6@gecko:~$ service foo status
<roach> $foo: unrecognized service
<iceroot_> sharav: but java has nothing to do with the gpu
<roach> that ^
<l1nuxman> its so annoying when I want to edit a file thats in a filesystem directory with an editor after opening it and getting writing denied....Is there an easy way to make it open as root instead of having to do gksu ... explicitely in run ?
<iceroot_> sharav: ah ok java3d
<dataviruset> iceroot_: ah, haven't thought of that. but i will need to install them anyway etc etc... well, whatever. i'll wait one more day :)
<sharav> iceroot_ yes
<iceroot_> sharav: 3d driver installed?
<Jordan_U> roach: Replace foo with the service you want to check.
<sharav> sure
<roach> i dont know the name of the service
<iceroot_> dataviruset: but its less traffic in the future
<roach> if there is a service running there should be only one, and i dont know if it's running or not
<iceroot_> l1nuxman: sudo vim filename
<l1nuxman> iceroot_, GUI ! VIM ?
<iceroot_> l1nuxman: no other (good way) to edit files owned by root
<sharav> i want develop 3d java application, but java3d crashing :(
<dataviruset> iceroot_: local repo sounds cool, just like windows deployment services or something. but it's in fact 2 servers that i don't wanna waste time with updates on :)
<dataviruset> so it's not 100 servers...
<iceroot_> l1nuxman: no need for a gui to write a text but if you prefer a gui, then use gksudo instead
<mickster04> !details|  sharav
<ubottu> sharav: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sharav> ok
<iceroot_> dataviruset: ah ok though i was more
<iceroot_> dataviruset: it
<danub> hey all. ok, how do i use resize2fs to expand my drive? I just added 5 gigs of space to the vm disk and need to get that extra 5 gigs into the root drive.
<yeats> roach: use 'ps aux | grep <search term>' to find a specific process
<joelmob> how do i uninstall a package in java?
<joelmob> i mena
<joelmob> in ubuntu*
<danub> i was looking at the manpage for it and it says i can do this while / is mounted
<iceroot_> joelmob: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<yeats> joelmob: sudo apt-get remove package
<iceroot_> joelmob: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename  to delete conffiles also
<dataviruset> iceroot_: thanks for helping. i'll check local repo out, though... it seems cool :)
<K|nG> joelmob: Go to Ubuntu software and there you search ajva and you can remove it or by using terminal apt-get remove packagename
<danub> do i have to format the unused space, or will resizefs do it for me?
<LordVorp> what's the package name for the 'wl' wireless driver?
<danub> anyone?
<iceroot_> danub: its a bad idea to resize / while it is mounted, use a live-cd with gparted (gui)
<danub> dont have physical access to server
<Diverdude> When i do put myfolder in lftp which is a directory i get the error: myfolder is a directory. how do i copy the directory with files and subdirectories etc?
<sharav> I have problem with java3d, Im running ubuntu version 10.10(maverick), when I try to run jMonkeyEngine and other 3d java apps, Its crashed,
<iceroot_> sharav: maybe #java with the traceback
<sharav> every forum, they point it's ati issue
<kschultz> quick question, how do i make a link or alias so that when i use ls it will always put it ls -l in the command prompt? I've seen people do similar things for vi -> vim
<yeats> Diverdude: cp -r will copy recursively
<terrapin> where does Ubuntu 10.10 store backround images for the desktop. ie, the folder?
<terrapin> the path?
<Raj007> terrapin : /usr/share/backgrounds
<terrapin> ty
<rumpe1> kschultz, its called "bash alias"
<trism> kschultz: alias ls='ls -l'; although you may want to add --color=auto from the default alias
<BiPolah> I accidentally removed some applications from my top panel, how would I go about resetting it to default?
<iceroot_> kschultz: link = ln -l  or  "alias vi='vim'
<kschultz> rumpel: thanks
<sharav> my gpu is ati radeon 6370
<iceroot_> !panels | BiPolah
<ubottu> BiPolah: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<yeats> !ati | sharav
<ubottu> sharav: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Diverdude> yeats, also in lftp?
<BiPolah> iceroot_:Thanks
<iceroot_> kschultz: but it for e.g. in ~/.bashrc
<Diverdude> yeats, no, unknown command cp
<iceroot_> Diverdude: /bin/cp working instead of cp?
<Diverdude> iceroot_, no i am in lftp
<yeats> Diverdude: looking at lftp man page...
<Diverdude> iceroot_, its not a normal copy
<iceroot_> Diverdude: ah, then read the manpage of ltfp what is the copy command there
<sharav> ok thanks all. maybe i should do more research with java and ati :(
<iceroot_> Diverdude: normally its something like put
<Diverdude> iceroot_, yes like i said thats what i used. put
<Diverdude> iceroot_, but it gives an error
<iceroot_> Diverdude: sorry never used lftp
<Diverdude> gah
<yeats> Diverdude: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567886/
<Difesa> Can I use VirtualBox to install Ubuntu on a partition?
<yeats> Diverdude: maybe "mput ftp://.../*"
<wildbat> Diverdude: why don't you mount the ftp with ftpfs ~ easier
<Diverdude> yeats, no mput only supports files
<yeats> Diverdude: http://www.mail-archive.com/lftp@uniyar.ac.ru/msg03682.html
<drag0nz> anyone knows how to nslookup an ipv6 hostname?
<tripelb> Can this laptop take Ubuntu? That is my question.  Aspire One AOD255E-13647 Netbook  http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0355325&utm_source=ACT_NON_BYO&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=E0992+eNews+20110215 -- is there a list of supported eq?
<henway> http://rollcage.bl.echidna.id.au/IPv6/sun/files/c0204.htm
<drexl> (process:235): GlibWarning **: get pwuid_r() failed due to unknown user id (0)
<guampa> drag0nz: perhaps #networking
<terrapin> k now i cant use nautalis to move a folder of pictures into the backrounds folder to use for backrounds?
<Raj007> terrapin : sudo, you don't have permission.
<freebse> terrapin: you drop the folder in backgrounds
<terrapin> i can open natulis with sudo privilaages
<adub_> after install ubuntu 10.10 i can not do anything my video just freezes up and there is a gray screen i have an nvidia graphics card
<adub_> has this been patched yet
<evilsushi> has what been patched?
<adub_> well when i install ubuntu 10.04 i have to install with a flash drive it wont install from a cd rom nothing wrong with cd rom
<adub_> when i try to install ubuntu 10.10 after rebooting only a gray screen shows and the computer locks up
<adub_> ctrl alt backspace wont kick me to a prompt
<adub_> i have zero ways of troubleshootting
<middle> Hey, need some help AGAIN: Had a horrible load of errors, the other night so i did a clean install, now i had an error similar to the on i had had before about repos not being trusted, so i did an apt-get update, and then it was fixed. This let me use the update manager... half way through the update my PC crashed (froze), when i reboot i get just a black screen after ubuntu has booted. ANy suggestions?
<iceroot_> adub_: ctrl + alt + f1
<adub_> iceroot_ i had tried that too
<middle> So can anyone offer any advice?
<james78> Anyone have any idea on how to start another GUI on any other TTY? I used to know but have since forgotten.
<random_newb_0234> I'm trying to "dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/sda bs=2M" but it will take 22 hours.  Isn't there like a "raw disk" option or something by referencing the hda and sda with an extra letter or two?  I forget the trick but sometimes it runs faster  Little help?
<adub_> is there a new release of ubuntu anytime soon coming out
<iceroot_> adub_: april 2011
<james78> adub_: April 28 to be precise. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<drexl> (process:235): GlibWarning **: get pwuid_r() failed due to unknown user id (0)
<adub_> are amd processors 32 bit or 64 bit
<adub_> i have a phenom II quadcore
<middle> Hey, need some help AGAIN: Had a horrible load of errors, the other night so i did a clean install, now i had an error similar to the on i had had before about repos not being trusted, so i did an apt-get update, and then it was fixed. This let me use the update manager... half way through the update my PC crashed (froze), when i reboot i get just a black screen after ubuntu has booted. ANy suggestions?
<iceroot_> adub_: both
<triptec_> hi, I just installed 10.10 for the second time and for some reason there is no user setup, i do fill in username and password when I install but the user isn't in the passwd file and there's no userfolder in /home fix?
<iceroot_> triptec_: chroot into the system and create a user (and fill a bug report)
<triptec_> iceroot_, is there any log from the install?
<middle> Hey, need some help AGAIN: Had a horrible load of errors, the other night so i did a clean install, now i had an error similar to the on i had had before about repos not being trusted, so i did an apt-get update, and then it was fixed. This let me use the update manager... half way through the update my PC crashed (froze), when i reboot i get just a black screen after ubuntu has booted. ANy suggestions?
<adub_> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103809  <--- there is my processor should i get a 32bit or 64bit copy of ubuntu
<Diamondcite> middle: More details please, Which ubuntu version? Do freezes happen often?
<adub_> AMD64 technology
<Senjai> 64
<adub_> does that mean my processor is 64  bit
<ponbiki> i'd besonally use the amd64 arch adub_
<Senjai> yes
<ponbiki> personally*
<Senjai> Use the 64 bit version
<Diamondcite> adub: When possible preffer 64bit, you can always make a chroot for 32bit?
<Raj007> yeah it's 64 and 32-bit. How much RAM do you have?
<middle> Diamondcite: Ubutnu 10.10, no it was a clean install from last night
<adub_> i have 4 gig of pretty high end ram
<middle> Diamondcite: Froze a lot last night though, befor the install
<Senjai> DDR3?
<iceroot_> triptec_: i dont think so but i dont know (i am not running ubuntu here so i cant look up)
<drexl> I get this error at boot time and sometimes the computer won't start..   (process:235): GlibWarning **: get pwuid_r() failed due to unknown user id (0)
<tripelb> Can this laptop take Ubuntu? That is my question.  Aspire One AOD255E-13647 Netbook  http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0355325&utm_source=ACT_NON_BYO&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=E0992+eNews+20110215 -- is there a list of supported eq????????????????
<adub_> 1 sec lemme check
<Raj007> yeah, i'd use the 64-bit edition.
<xnox> My internet is flaky. I'm copying large stuff over NFS. Can i resume "cp" from NFS after internet connection is reestablished?
<droidftw> ubotu
<droidftw> ubottu'
<droidftw> ubottu
<Senjai> tripelb ubuntu doesnt take much to run
<adub_> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227496
<Diamondcite> middle: Have you considered using the liveCD/LiveUSB to test your ram? I can't see ubuntu being crashy..
<iceroot_> drexl: are you using ldap or something like that for managing users?
<adub_> ya it appears to be ddr3
<middle> Dinondcite: and its not my OC'ing i don't think, as it was stable for a long time, and i had no issues, also it crashed, on safest settings as well
<rspencer> ya running ubuntu on pentiuum3 with 256mbs
<droidftw> can you install unity on the desktop version?
<Senjai> tripelb yes it can
<ecinx3> anyone knows how i can start my taskbar?
<drexl> iceroot_: it's a fresh install of 10.10 lubuntu
<ecinx3> unity compviz
<middle> Dinondcite: yeah i could use memtest 86+
<wildbat> xnox: you may wanna use rsync instead
<droidftw> thankyou
<triptec_> iceroot_, thanks anyways chrooted and $passwd as root shoud be enough?
<iceroot_> drexl: ok that means you are using passwd
<rspencer> rsync better
<Senjai> but i still think you should get something better for that price
<drexl> iceroot_: yup
<iceroot_> triptec_: chroot and use adduser
<Diamondcite> middle: That might be adviseable, sudden crashes are odd, especially on fresh installs. Try to run it for 1-2 passes.
<iceroot_> drexl: the problem is that the system cant translate userid 0 to root
<middle> yeah will do
<xnox> wildbat, rspencer - but NFS cp is *much* faster than rsync =(
<middle> my worry is ECC is off, so yeah....
<iceroot_> drexl: why, i dont know normally its when all your users are stored in ldap and you dont have a connection to ldap
<adub_> why does 10.10 have reported problems with nvidia graphics cards
<xnox> wildbat, rspencer - or do you mean rsync from NFS mount to local disk?
<triptec_> iceroot_, ok, yeah done, lets see if it works
<wildbat> xnox:  cp don't "resume" so ~ if data is large rsync will be faster ~
<xnox> wildbat, ok
<juabn1> help please  i need other repository for ubuntu
<Diamondcite> juabn1: Other repository?
<juabn1> yeah
<middle> Diamondcite: Is there anythign i should look for in memtest?
<Diamondcite> middle: If there are any errors your screen will start showing red text.. So either look for such text.. or a frozen memtest86
<juabn1> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     paste here
<BuenGenio> hello
<rspencer> ya but doesnnt rsync verify?
<Diamondcite> juabn1: Can't use synaptic to manage your sources?
<middle> Diamondcite: OK, but it is HQ ram, that is only like 2 months old
<BuenGenio> I was wondering - how to change the default boot theme?
<Diamondcite> middle: Well this is just a percaution, if ram is good, check the installation medium.
<juabn1> my repos are very slow
<Diamondcite> juabn1: As far as I know ubuntu's sources are load balanced, So everyone's sources.list should be the same...
<mneptok> BuenGenio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Splash Images and Theming
 * mneptok blinks
<mneptok> let's fix the URL manually, i guess ....
<adub_> geforce gt 240 is not working on ubuntu
<K|nG> ip6tables: Index of deletion too big.
<K|nG>  Why show this one there ??
<adub_> on 10.10
<chasis> guys i need a rss recommendation for news, which is the best rss software for linux?
<mneptok> BuenGenio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Splash%20Images%20and%20Theming
<evilsushi> chasis: google reader
<bastidrazor> juabn1: System > Administration > Software Sources > Download from :: change the download from server
<mneptok> !best | chasis
<ubottu> chasis: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bastidrazor> juabn1: you can choose 'other' and have it select the best server for you
<mneptok> chasis: look at Liferea and RSSOwl, too
<chasis> i need one that tells me when a news about a filter i added to this software
<evilsushi> snackr is a good one, built on air
<chasis> and show the new on the same program
<chasis> news*
<tim_> I'm having a problem with a fresh install of 10.10 netbook remix: The sidebar and top panel don't show up properly. There is 'negative space' where they should be, but no graphics. Anyone here familiar with this issue?
<freebse> tim_: I have the same issue with radeon
<freebse> tim_: it is a bug
<antonius> i've got a radeon x1200, had accelerated graphics working..then, just stopped working.  Personally, i think compiz is LAME, but, I do want my hardware to be capable to perform as its meant.  What do?
<middle> Diamondcite: Do you mean the HDD? How would i test that from netroot?
<Senjai> During an installation from source, after doing ./configure, i got this error: no terminal library found
<Senjai> checking for tgetent()... configure: error: NOT FOUND!
<Senjai>       You need to install a terminal library; for example ncurses.
<Senjai> Does anyone know how to fix that?
<juabn1> i have repost to japon
<tim_> freebse: it could be a radeon card. There's an ATI sticker on teh computer, but 10.10 regular doesn't prompt for any special drivers, and looks fine.
<juabn1> i need other repos
<freebse> na ATI is lame, I never had problems with other cards
<Andorin> Is Linux built in such a way that you can rename important directories, such as /home/?
<Exterminans> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ down?
<Diamondcite> Andorin: Renaming home is a little extreme, but if you are careful it should be doable.
<freebse> since I have the ATI crad insinde my laptop compiz makes problems, I have font issues etc
<Logan_WP> Exterminans: yes
<bastidrazor> Exterminans: the ppa i am using from launchpad is down too. probably havnig issues
<Senjai> Exterminans,  http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://ppa.launchpad.net/
<antonius> yeah, ATI is lame, but when it's onboard, and on a laptop, not much you can do...but use windows :/
<freebse> but I don't want to use closed source drivers, nv was much better
<rumpe1> Andorin, linux can be build in any way you want....
 * CryonicCore np: Far East Movement - Rocketeer (feat. Ryan Tedder of One Republic) [03:31m/213kbps/44kHz]
 * CryonicCore np: Far East Movement - Girls On The Dance Floor (feat. The Stereotypes) [03:54m/256kbps/44kHz]
<Andorin> Diamondcite: Okay. I had someone ask me about it and obviously didn't know. I think she wondered about changing /home/user/ to /house/me/
<tim_> Can I update the drivers at all, or is it a bust? Kind of weird, if I alt-tab, the graphics show up for a second.
<BuenGenio> where are the "keyboard layout" and volume applets in 10.10 ?
<Senjai> so does anyone know how I can fix my issue? what the hell is a terminal library
<Logan_WP> !language | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<antonius> lol changing from /home/ to /house/  that's like changing my name from Stephen to Steven
<freebse> I fixed it by installing fglrx, but still it is a bug
<Senjai> Sorry
<Diamondcite> Andorin: While I'm not expert, I beleive you CAN change it, remember to change /etc/passwd to match the new location of home. Some applications which are already installed and use absolute paths may break after moving /home, but that can be fixed with a symlink.
<Andorin> Diamondcite: I see
<middle> Diamondcite: Do you mean the HDD? How would i test that from netroot?
<freebse> what about moving home, normally nothing breaks, just update it in fstab
<tim_> freebse: thanks, I'm installing that now, hopefully it's a fix.
<Diamondcite> middle: Eh? I was thinking of testing the CD/USB drive holding the ubuntu install.
<diphthong> how can i get the temperature of my machine ?
<freebse> tim_: it does solve the problem at least it did over here, but still it is not a fix, it is a workaround
<middle> oh... i could make a new one, running 32bit instead of 64 bit wouldn't cause errors woudl it? (beasty PC)
<Senjai> !ot | dipthong
<ubottu> dipthong: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bastidrazor> Senjai: that is not offtopic.
<diphthong> how is that not ubuntu related?  pedantic weirdo
<tim_> Yeah, it should work out of the box. Really I just wanted to try the new interface. 10.10 is running fine.
<Diamondcite> Senjai: Consider installing libncurses5-dev ?
<middle> Diamondcite:oh... i could make a new one, running 32bit instead of 64 bit wouldn't cause errors woudl it? (beasty PC)
<bastidrazor> !sensors | diphthong
<ubottu> diphthong: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<freebse> besides this netbook thing is beta status
<Senjai> Is it default with ubuntu repositories?
<antonius> diphthong, well depending on WHAT u want a temp for, CPU, GPU, etc
 * CryonicCore np: Far East Movement - If I Was You (OMG) (feat. Snoop Dogg) [03:25m/256kbps/44kHz]
<Diamondcite> Senjai: yes, I can see it in synaptic.
<Shjork> Is there a way to format a usb thumb drive so that it is capable of installing ubuntu onto a computer from the usb thumb drive??
<bastidrazor> CryonicCore: turn that off, please.
<Senjai> Diamondcite, I'll try it, let you know in a sec
<middle> Anyone got a good reason for me to not use Arch?
<tim_> freebse: so what exactly is flgrx or what ever that was?
<Diamondcite> Senjai: Generally speaking, when you ./Configure a configure.log is generated, it will tell you what it might be looking for.
<Dewey24> middle: they only have one book published?
<freebse> tim_: the closed source graphic drivers from ati, what card do you have
<bodhizazen> Anyone here familiar with framebuffer ?
<Logan_WP> !usb | Shjork
<ubottu> Shjork: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Exterminans> middle: Might be even more stable the ubuntu, so give it a shot. Only reason not to, is that a lot of software out there has only prebuild packages for debian/ubuntu
<bodhizazen> X is working fine, I am getting native resolution, but I can not get the proper resolution on my console(s)
<middle> Dewey24: I haven't read any Ubuntu books so not the end of the world
<Senjai> Diamondcite, no errors! Thank you Diamond :)
<tim_> I don't know what card I have, since 10.10 doesn't report it. Is there an easy way to check from the shell?
<Dewey24> middle: better start reading they are awesome
<Shjork> Thanks~ :D
<Logan_WP> !framebuffer | bodhizazen
<ubottu> bodhizazen: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<tim_> freebse: I figured I'd see an option for ATI drivers on the additional driver window, but it only came up with stuff for my wireless card.
<freebse> tim_: lspci
<Logan_WP> !info lspci | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: Package lspci does not exist in maverick
<Logan_WP> oops
<freebse> what it does not exist ?
<BuenGenio> where are the "keyboard layout" and volume applets in 10.10 ?
<Logan_WP> tim_: it's a command, not a package - my mistake
<Logan_WP> freebse: ^
<Logan_WP> !layout | BuenGenio
<ubottu> BuenGenio: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html | See also !Shortcuts
<freebse> lol, I have debian and just thought damn they even removed that :)
<tim_> freebse: I got that, thanks :) It reports back that it's an ATI SB600? <-never heard of that.
<bodhizazen> Logan_WP: How is that link supposed to solve my problem exactly ?
 * CryonicCore np: Far East Movement - She Owns The Night (feat. Mohombi) [04:03m/200kbps/44kHz]
<induz> can someone help me installing from .tar.gz downloaded files?
<Logan_WP> tim_: that's your chipset
<Alan> WHOA... is ppa.launchpad.net down or something?
<Logan_WP> Alan: yes
<freebse> it is a 5800 something
<Alan> Logan_WP: way to go canonical?
<induz> i have downloaded the source but its .tar.gz format
<Logan_WP> bodhizazen: it has instructions for changing your framebuffer modes
<aeon-ltd> !compile | induz
<ubottu> induz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tim_> there is is, Radeon X1200
<freebse> I don't know if this card is supported by the driver included in ubuntu, other wise you need to install it manual from the ati webpage
<freebse> maybe someone else can tell you
<bodhizazen> Logan_WP: When using frambuffer with intel cards one does not use "vga="
<diphthong> what is the difference between aptitude upgrade and aptitude dist-upgrade ?
<Logan_WP> !dist-upgrade | diphthong
<ubottu> diphthong: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
 * CryonicCore np: Far East Movement - So What? [03:24m/224kbps/44kHz]
<tim_> Cool, I'm gonna logoff and back on, see if that fixed it.
<bodhizazen> setting vga=7xx would disable framebuffer
<bodhizazen> Logan_WP: I am using KSM on an intel chip (GMA500)
<bodhizazen> With a patched i915resolution
<freebse> should be supported by the driver provided by ubuntu
<BuenGenio> Logan_WP, thanks - I already added the extra layouts - but there is no indicator applet - so I don't know which one is turned on
<bodhizazen> So as I said, X works fine, no problems there, I am having problems with my console resolution
<bodhizazen> setting vga=7xx disables the (intel) KSM
<kamal_> hai
<Logan_WP> BuenGenio: mmk - try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-129860.html
 * CryonicCore np: Far East Movement - Don't Look Now (feat. Keri Hilson) [03:34m/224kbps/44kHz]
 * CryonicCore np: Far East Movement - Fighting for Air (feat. Frankmusik) [03:45m/223kbps/44kHz]
<Logan_WP> CryonicCore: turn that off
<aeon-ltd> CryonicCore: please stop that
<BuenGenio> Logan_WP, there is no Indicator Applet in my list
<BuenGenio> it was there in 10.04 but not in 10.10
<BuenGenio> which is why I ask
<BuenGenio> same for Volume Control
<freebse> BuenGenio: I had the same problems, you need to add it manually after upgrading, no big problem
<induz> aeon-ltd, I already downloaded the .tar.gz file from the winedoor website but i am unable to install it
<anonboots> I still cant get my Deskjet 1000 to work. I downloaded and installed the latest HPLIP, with no success. What should I do next?
<BuenGenio> freebse, what's the package name?
<freebse> BuenGenio: from which applet ?
<bodhizazen> Logan_WP: Do you have any idea if it a problem with the kernel configuration, and if so what, or is it a problem with the initramfs ?
<freebse> BuenGenio: gnome-volume-control-applet
<Logan_WP> anonboots: you tried this wizard? http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<Logan_WP> bodhizazen: no idea, sorry
<xomp> hi, trying to setup an hybrid-ircd on my ubuntu server and I installed it via apt-get install hybrid-ircd and all went well, except there is absolutely NO ircd.conf in /etc/ircd-hybrid/ircd.conf lilke every bit of ubuntu's help files and hybrid-ircd's websites say there should be lol, please help!
<rhapsodhy> hi
<anonboots> Logan_WP. Ill give it a shot.
<CryonicCore> Logan_WP, aeon-ltd, guys I will say this in a better way then the way I really like to say this but "no"
<Logan_WP> CryonicCore: then you'll be kicked
 * CryonicCore np: Far East Movement - White Flag (feat. Kayla Kai) [03:48m/224kbps/44kHz]
<rhapsodhy> how does ubuntu unlock ssh passwords only when initiating an actual connection?
<Logan_WP> !ops CryonicCore is refusing to shut off music notifications
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rhapsodhy> i mean, i know it does that, i just don't understand the process
<joseAway> Greetings, largest channel around
<bodhizazen> Anyone else who can advise me on KSM on an intel chip set ?
<BuenGenio> freebse, Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "gnome-volume-control-applet"
<freebse> CryonicCore: cool so we all do that from now on, who can read in the channel then
<joseAway> I'm trying to troubleshoot broken log rotation as per the suggestions on http://serverfault.com/questions/194092/syslog-rotation-not-working
<joseAway> So I'm wondering
<freebse> BuenGenio: no package, manually add this to the panel
<joseAway> What exactly does /etc/cron.daily/apt DO?
<Logan_WP> !op
<CryonicCore> Logan_WP, ur a cry baby
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
#ubuntu 2011-02-17
<joelmob> how do i remove the firewall in ubuntu server
<Logan_WP> thanks tsimpson
<freebse> BuenGuenio: type it in a terminal that is it, to make it permanent add it to startup programs
<Logan_WP> ...
<CryonicCore> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<tsimpson> CryonicCore: yes?
<mneptok> CryonicCore: bad strategy
<joseAway> Good grief.
<mneptok> joseAway: cat the file and see what it does :)
<joseAway> Why does /etc/cron.daily/apt take so long?
<BuenGenio> freebse, Alt+F2 -> gnome-volume-control-applet -> doesn't appear in the pane
<BuenGenio> l
<BuenGenio> is it because I'm running Docky?
<xomp> hi, trying to setup an hybrid-ircd on my ubuntu server and I installed it via apt-get install hybrid-ircd and all went well, except there is absolutely NO ircd.conf in /etc/ircd-hybrid/ircd.conf lilke every bit of ubuntu's help files and hybrid-ircd's websites say there should be lol, please help!
<BuenGenio> as well as panek
<BuenGenio> panel
<anonboots> Logan_WP: i did use that wizard.
<BuenGenio> gnome-panel
<joseAway> mneptok: I don't speak shell fluently. I'm worried because I'm on a shared machine, over ssh, and I started to run-parts without putting it in a screen to detach
<Logan_WP> !enter | BuenGenio
<ubottu> BuenGenio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anonboots> Logan_WP: I unplugged the printer. I reset it. They only thing I havent done is restarted my box.
<joseAway> mneptok: so, if I close my ssh session while it is running... will bad things happen?
<mneptok> joseAway: it checks for software updates. you can safely stop the process.
<induz> I get error when i insert/give command: tar Zxvf??
<freebse> BuenGenio: okay I admit I have debian, but still it does over here, maybe it is called something else in ubuntu, I can also add a volume control from the panel menu
<BuenGenio> another issue - apt-get/aptitude  don't want to work through proxy
<joseAway> mneptok: okay, that's what I thought/hoped :]]
<joseAway> mneptok: what's a ballpark runtime for that?
<mneptok> joseAway: claro que si.
<Joeb454> bodhizazen: I think it's something to do with kernel config options
<BuenGenio> have export http_proxy in bash, and apt says couldn't retrieve
<mneptok> joseAway: depends on network speed and latency
<Jordan_U> freebse: This is not #debian. This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<mneptok> Jordan_U: freebse is giving help, not asking for it
 * mneptok shrugs
<freebse> Jordan_U: so what where is the big difference... I was just saying that maybe in a few times there could be a difference
<BillSunday> What mirror should I select for Natty Narwhal on PS3? I live in the USA.
<Jordan_U> freebse: Sorry, missed the context. Ignore my previous comment.
<anonboots> xomp: It is called example.conf
<anonboots> xomp: You must edit it, and rename it ircd.conf
<joseAway> mneptok: high speed, average latency. Should be less than five minutes, yes? Does it increase if it has not been run in a long time?
<Logan_WP> !mirrorstatus | BillSunday
<ubottu> BillSunday: A list of official repository mirrors and their statuses can be found at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<freebse> Jordan_U: I would not ask in here, even if normally all answers are also 100% comaptible
<xomp> anonboots, there are actually _no_ files in my /etc/ircd-hybrid folder :3
<anonboots> Did you untar it correctly?
<Jordan_U> freebse: Understood. It was completely a mistake, I should have looked at the context of your comment before saying anything.
<anonboots> and make and compile correctly?
<joseAway> mneptok: ah well, I just stopped it and ran it again inside a screen session. Thanks for your advice :]
<skeith> hey i've just install amarok from repo but it don't play mp3 any clue why?
<freebse> Jordan_U: with the sound mixer applet ubuntu uses it is really a difference, so guess this is the 0.5%
<xomp> anonboots, I used apt-get install ircd-hybrid
<teb_> do you have all the codex installed?
<skeith> i think yes
<anonboots> xomp then what you need to do, is cd into the directory that you downloaded to, and untar it.
<skeith> rythmbox play mp3
<xomp> it was a package != tarball :P
<freebse> Jordan_U: never mind, actually I found out in this case gnome-volume-control-applet does nothing and I don't know what the applet is called in Ubuntu, so actually true
<xomp> an actual ubuntu package
<anonboots> xomp lol I appologize.
<xomp> hah no worries :)
<anonboots> xomp Then you need to type in ./config
<anonboots> If I am not mistaken, and follow the prompts.
<wedwo-> freebse, it's called the indicator applet - just looked
<teb_> hi there, anyone using WoW mouse from Steelseries? have some probs that the sensitivity is to high. I can adjust it in terminal with [xinput --set-prop "SteelSeries World of Warcraft MMO Gaming Mouse" "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 3,5
<teb_> ] but it does randomly reset back with no reasons, somebody knows what the problem is?
<BillSunday> Which architecture would I select for the PS3? I see powerpc, but that's mostly for Dapper Drake.
<tripelb> I understand some laptops (this is an Atom) have trouble with Ubuntu. Is there a list? (Acer Aspire One is the laptop in question.
<anonboots> I still cant get my Deskjet 1000 to work. I downloaded and installed the latest HPLIP, with no success. What should I do next?
<BuenGenio> what's up with apt/aptitude not working through proxy??
<freebse> wedwo-: thx like I said, I have seen this thing it is better, it can adjust applications volume within, with my box I just have a normal mixer that's it, guess ubuntu made somwthing own in this case
<cntb> hi maverick grub2 dualboots ok w w7?
<Jordan_U> cntb: Yes.
<tsimpson> BillSunday: the one from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.04/release/
<edwardteach> !hardware | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cntb> 10x Jordan_U
<anonboots> cntb i would recommend installing ubuntu next to windows. Not windows next to ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> cntb: You're welcome.
<cntb> will proceed then withusb install
<cntb> good day
<BillSunday> tsimpson: Thanks!
<ubun> does anyone know how to configure vsftpd?
<xomp> argh, this is so annoying
<mneptok> ubun: what do you plan to use it for?
<mneptok> ubun: and ... why not use SFTP/SCP?
<ubun> well i just got a hosting account for a website  and it said i needed a ftp serever
<mneptok> ubun: for ... what?
<ubun> sorry it said ftp client
<EOF-sensei> my keyboard's numpad is unusable in ubuntu's generic 2.6.37 and up kernels
<EOF-sensei> what's gone wrong?
<anonboots> ubun I recommend filezilla
<freebse> that supposed to be a client I guess
<mneptok> ubun: Places > Connect to server
<freebse> gftp
 * mneptok sees no need to install a client when GNOME supports all this natively
<freebse> but ok I like old programs, guess there is a better one out there since 5 years at least ;)
<ubun> ANONBOOTS: ok... and filezilla is a site right?  MNEPTOK: is that the gui for vsftpd?
<tsimpson> ubun: vsftpd is an FTP server, not a client
<anonboots> ubun: filezilla is an FTP client for Linux. Its easy to use.
<dasecretzofwar> hey all need help setting up a dvr video card for use with zoneminder.....the card is in and i see /dev/video0 but nothing in zoneminder any help?
<mneptok> ubun: vsftpd is a server. it serves the FTP protocol.
<ubun> tsimpson ok i eee...
<ubun> mneptok then thats not what i need... thans tsimpson: and mneptok... anonboots: i found it... let me try to do it... thanks
<freebse> maybe this ftp server is installed on the side of your website host, you don't need the server
<Percius> Anyone know how to check DD
<freebse> you need the client and connect to that server
<Percius> dd's progress after the command is started
<Aikar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607560   < anyone got any extra insight on fixing this bug ? its very annoying :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 607560 in linux (Ubuntu) "jbd2 writing block every 5 - 10 seconds, preventing disk spin-down and making noise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsimpson> Percius: you need to get the PID of the process, then issue "kill -USR1 dd_pid" (replacing dd_pid) from another shell
<joelmob> can i fork a java process into background with a special command?
<induz> I can extraxt the .tar.gz file but it does nothing , the program is not getting installed..please send me more info?
<tripelb> edwardteach, thanks. I didnt see it on here... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_supported_architectures
<tripelb> now I'll look there
<induz> I have downloaded a .tar.gz file, i can extract it with archive manager but what should i do after that?
<razorr1990> compile it :P
<induz> readme and install file say nothing about how to?
<razorr1990> yes
<razorr1990> usually it is ./configure
<kdog> is there a netinst image available, instead of downloading a whole CD?
<induz> basically i am trying to intsll wine-doors, its not in repo
<ubun> how do i connect filezilla to server?
<razorr1990> read install.txt
<stickjr25> i just installed ubuntu and when i bootup it says my monitor is out of range, how can i fix it.
<needhelp1> ikonia, hey you around
<razorr1990> its should say ./configure and then make install
<sharav> Open Source driver helps me for execute 3d java app
<needhelp1> ubun, i would ask in filezilla
<sharav> I've removed official ati driver
<ubun> .... needhelp: k
<mneptok> ubun: Places > Connect to server
<sharav> performance is not well as official ati driver, but not bad ;) thanks all
<induz> here is the website ;http://sourceforge.net/projects/winedoors/files/
<mneptok> ubun: that's all you need. you do not need Filezilla.
<ubun> ?
<novato_br> hi
<edwardteach> tripelb,  I am on a acer one D255  and all is well on ubuntu 10.10!
<thirtytwobitrig> type who in terminal, being the only user, and I get "tty7" & "pts/0". what is this?
<novato_br> how can I fix that? ==> iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc => Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<darren_> can someone tell me how i can chat on backtrack-linux?
<rww> darren_: register and identify with NickServ
<novato_br> I have a wireless integrated card on my notebook
<induz> I tried to search on package manager and its not listed
<induz> I am running ubuntu Lucid
<novato_br> I'm running maverick
<Pici> darren_: Read the instructions in their channel topic
<novato_br> !bot wireless
<novato_br> !bot ad-hoc
<darren_> k thanks guys
<novato_br> ?
<Pici> !msgthebot | novato_br
<ubottu> novato_br: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<novato_br> [22:25] <novato_br> ad-hoc [22:25] <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ad-ho
<novato_br> what the fuck!
<Pici> novato_br: Please mind your langauage here.
<novato_br> sorry
<anonboots> I just got my printer fixed on my own, but always enjoying help from #ubuntu. Thanks everyone.
<Logan_WP> anonboots: glad you figured it out
<Logan_WP> anonboots: what was the solution, fwiw?
<edwardteach> thirtytwobitrig, one is the terminal and one is the x session i.e gui  both your sessions
<anonboots> Logan_WP I had made a mistake installing it earlier, and hadnt removed the "old" printer from the list, and it was still sending jobs to the "old" printer.
<Logan_WP> anonboots: ah, okay
<anonboots> Logan_WP Just a simple change in a dropdown menu was all it took.
<thirtytwobitrig> edwardteach, thanks for that.
<needhelp1> im having issues getting firefox to do anything, it wont load or run, typing firefox in terminal does nothing either
<BedMan> needhelp1: see if you have a hung process - run: ps -ef | grep firefox
<ecinx3_> I uninstalled unity and ubuntu desktop and reinstalled and the problem persists. but
<ecinx3_> kde's window manager works fine though
<needhelp1> BedMan, jessica@jessica-laptop:~$ ps -ef | grep firefox
<needhelp1> jessica   2163  2026  0 19:31 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto firefox
<magicianlord> Good day, sirs.
<BedMan> nope, just the grep showing, so you don't have a hung process
<mickster04> magicianlord: and ladies
<needhelp1> BedMan, back ground info..  i installed a third party add on called firesheep, had errors, disabled the addon and unistalled, restarted firefox, now wont work
<mickster04> needhelp1: reinstall firefox?
<BedMan> needhelp1: try that
<BedMan> hmmmm
<mickster04> !nick | qcode
<ubottu> qcode: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<mickster04> qcode: sorry
<BedMan> there may also be a way to watch the logs while you try to start firefox
<mickster04> !nick | q_a_z_steve
<ubottu> q_a_z_steve: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<needhelp1> mickster04, BedMan  sudo apt-get removed firefox ?
<needhelp1> mickster04, BedMan  sudo apt-get remove firefox
<mickster04> needhelp1: da
<BedMan> needhelp1: yes
<ecinx3_> anyone knows how to fix 'ubuntu desktop'? not classic
<middle> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mickster04> ecinx3_: whats broken?
<ecinx3_> no taskbars
<ecinx3_> the bottom and the top one are missing mickster04
<Daekdroom> !panels | ecinx3_
<ubottu> ecinx3_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Ghastly> hey, having a problem editing .profile
<ecinx3_> ubottu: not using gnome though
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daekdroom> ecinx3_, what ubuntu version are you using?
<mickster04> ecinx3_: what are you using then?
<Ghastly> uh, asked in #bash, and they say  theres nothing wrong with it
<Ghastly> http://pastebin.com/a4jYwqqP
<ecinx3_> natty
<ezy> hello folks...I couldn't remember where to download the software named quality
<Daekdroom> !natty | ecinx3_
<ubottu> ecinx3_: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<mickster04> ecinx3_: if you're not using gnome what are you using?
<Ghastly> but, I can only set one Enviromental Variable it seems
<induz> I have this file on my desktop wine-door.tar.gz, how can i install it as a program... I am trying hard to get it right
<Orphite> register capturez22 iamtobefound@gmail.com
<Pici> ecinx3_: Natty support is in #ubuntu+1 only
<Logan_WP> ...
<Ghastly> the second (LB_....) is ignored
<Pici> Orphite: Please pick a new password, and try not to do that again.
<Logan_WP> Orphite: you probably shouldn't have posted that in the channel
<ecinx3_> thanks Pici
<Orphite> lol
<iflema> induz  usually, in a terminal @ that dir, type     ./configure    then type    make    then do a     sudo make install       provided the file is extracted and its dependencies are in place..... =)
<Orphite> lol haha doh
<needhelp1> mickster04, BedMan  if i want to remove something i installed via git in Desktop/junk. I used make ... to delete it/uninstall it .. ive moved my terminal into that directory
<ecinx3_> it was working before, so i wonder what happened. and I'm trying to test touch screen feautures
<needhelp1> how should i remove it, or unistall it
<konner> Hey can someone help me
<needhelp1> konner, dont ask for help, just ask your question
<Logan_WP> !ask | konner
<ubottu> konner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<konner> how do i install nvidia driver
<induz> iflema, it does not work
<induz> it says No such directory
<mickster04> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<magicianlord> konner: are you connected to the internet?
<mickster04> magicianlord: no :p
<konner> yes i have downloaded a driver but it needs to be run in root
<magicianlord> mickster04: konner is asking. do yu have the same issue?
<mickster04> konner: then sudo commandhere
<Logan_WP> magicianlord: he's using IRC O_o
<mickster04> magicianlord: well he is on irc?
<magicianlord> konner: just install it from within ubuntu. in system, administration, hardware drivers (select activate recommended driver)
<needhelp1> could be on a phone
<Logan_WP> needhelp1: he's still connected to the Internet
<mickster04> needhelp1: ?
<induz> is there any website for installing from .tar .gz file??
<induz> I can unpack it but can not intsall it
<\bMike\b> What architectures are supported by Ubuntu?
<mickster04> induz: no guide?
<mickster04> \bMike\b: define architectures?
<difesa> I'm attempting to install ubuntu, but  im stuck at the "Who are you?" screen with the form filled out but the "foward" button greyed out.  reloading the page does not help and there doesn't seem to be a way to stop the installer.  does anyone have advice?
<thunkee> induz: tar xvzf abc.tar.gz ... cd abc ... man README or INSTALL :)
<induz> mickster04, there is no guide and guidance
<needhelp1> mickster04, BedMan   https://github.com/codebutler/firesheep    scroll down and look at build and the instructions for ubuntu. This is the addon for firefox i installed, then removed. Now i want to remove / uninstall this from my pc entirely. Do i just delete it?
<IdleOne> difesa: type the username in lower case letters only
<Logan_WP> \bMike\b: many...  which one are you inquiring about?
<thunkee> induz: sry more README
<konner> okay this is confusing me it says i do not have a nvidida graphic card installed
<difesa> Idleone: thank you
<mickster04> konner: well then :p[
<\bMike\b> mickster04, Logan_WP: arm and sparc
<cntb> Jordan_U: there?
<konner> its weird it also says know i have the stock intel video card
<Jordan_U> cntb: Yes.
<mickster04> \bMike\b: i believe arm works, not sure about sparc?
<ezy> sorry...it is Qt...Is that the recommended GUI development tool for ubuntu or linux in general ?
<afv> what's this program called that analyzes your disk to fragmentation areas and shows disk usage nicely?
<induz> there is a README file but it doesnt tell me How to
<needhelp1> basically if i used git to grab something, then used ./autogen.sh and make to set it up. to uninstall this do i just delete it ?
<afv> i think it's in accessories in ubuntu
<induz> i just want to install debian/wine-doors.1
<mickster04> \bMike\b: alwaysinnovating have an arm based tablet that runs ubuntu i believe
<IdleOne> induz: what are you trying to install?
<cntb> k not sure if auto suggest repartition un usb 10.10 netbook install did not work cause of two ntfs partition or bcoz of beinn w7
<induz> wine-door
<v0lksman> needhelp1, yes..usually...ymmv
<afv> anyone?
<bc81> afv: baobab
<Logan_WP> !arm | \bMike\b
<ubottu> \bMike\b: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<sri13> hi to all
<afv> bc81, thanks!
<Logan_WP> !sparc | \bMike\b
<ubottu> \bMike\b: Information on Ubuntu on SPARC platforms can be found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Sparc
<Logan_WP> \bMike\b: hope those help
<exutux> ù
<\bMike\b> Logan_WP: probably - thanks
<mickster04> Logan_WP: good spot
<sri13> I had a problem in kubuntu 10.10 , can u help me
<Logan_WP> mickster04: lol, thanks
<Logan_WP> !kubuntu | sri13
<ubottu> sri13: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<induz> IdleOne, I want to install wine-doors from here :http://sourceforge.net/projects/winedoors/files/
<cntb> then after no suggestio I was offered manual and not sure if install will resize and still let me boot into w7 safely Jordan_U
<Logan_WP> \bMike\b: you're welcome
<konner>  Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<cntb> I mean manual repartition  Jordan_U
<konner> is this grapic card supported
<sri13> Logan_WP: thanks
<Logan_WP> sri13: you're welcome
<Jordan_U> cntb: Why are you using manual partitioning?
<mickster04> induz: how is it different to playonlinux?
<cntb> ^^ maybe bcoz install met special two ntfs partition s situation  Jordan_U
<EOF-sensei> which channel deals with alpha issues?
<mickster04> !aplha
<EOF-sensei> hmm
<mickster04> blurgh EOF-sensei usually ubuntu+1?
<induz> mickster04, i dont know, I just got it from a book on ubuntu
<bastidrazor> EOF-sensei: #ubuntu+1
<cntb> did not suggest to my surprise a resize offered use all disk or manual
<EOF-sensei> thx :P
<induz> ok how can i get permission to /usr/src folder??
<mickster04> induz: try playonlinux instead sounds like they do similar things, except playonlinux is actually maintained
<cntb> MI wrong Jordan_U ?
<EOF-sensei> chown :D
<Jordan_U> cntb: My guess is that you already have the maximum 4 primary partitions.
<Logan_WP> !who | EOF-sensei
<ubottu> EOF-sensei: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<induz> I dont want to play games, i just want this WORd [MS] to work staright
<HowardTheDuck> hey
<mickster04> hullo
<cntb> Oh yes the recovery on win 7startup yep Jordan_U
<HowardTheDuck> whats up mickster04
<mickster04> induz: yeah
<mickster04> induz: seriously check it out
<mickster04> HowardTheDuck: problem?
<HowardTheDuck> yes
<mickster04> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tripelb> edwardteach is gone but thank you anyway.
<cntb> so ? ubuntu wont be on primary Jordan_U will resize still work correctly on manual repartition and not kill w7 boot?
<induz> mickster04, i will install it but my Q is how can I install a s/w from tar.gz downloaded file
<Jordan_U> cntb: Some OEMs set things up that way, and it's rather annoying because if they just made one of the 4 primary partitions a logical one you could create as many partitions as you wanted. As is you're stuck with 4 untill you delete one :(
<HowardTheDuck> i added a 2 TB hard drive to my ubuntu/win7 system for storage.  formatted it in ntfs with windows
<HowardTheDuck> but when i boot into ubuntu, it doesn't see the drive.
<mickster04> induz: normally there are instructions, but sually involved unpaclking ./configure ./make ./makeinstall
<HowardTheDuck> i don't want to necessarily have it auto mount, but i'd like it to show up in nautilus at least so i can click on it to load it the way i can my other ntfs partition
<mickster04> HowardTheDuck: places > computer > there?
<HowardTheDuck> nope only my 350 GB ntfs partition i have windows on
<Jordan_U> cntb: You need to use one primary partition as an extended partition, within which you can create any number of logical partitions. Since your OEM used up all 4 primary partitions without making any of them extended you'll need to delete one to add any more.
<HowardTheDuck> it shows up in nautilus so i can click on it to mount it, and then eject it when done
<HowardTheDuck> id'd like the new 2 tb drive i put in to do the same
<cntb> oh  s maybe I reconfigure and say bye to second ntfs to get things done Jordan_U ? may take time but seems the only way out
<DoctorPepper> is anyone  here  using squid3 with squidguard please ???
<Jordan_U> cntb: Yes, but be very carefull what partition you delete. The small "system" partition for instance is needed for Windows 7 to be able to boot.
<K350> How do get DVD's to automaticaly open in VLC?
<iflema> induz: extract the file, then enter the extracted folders directory in a terminal (cd /path/to/extract) then ./configure, make, sudo make install
<HowardTheDuck> nevermind guys i got it taken care of
<mickster04> HowardTheDuck: how'd you fix it then?
<Dewey24> DoctorPepper: maybe in #ubuntu-server channel
<mickster04> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Xeon06> I have a small PHP-CLI server I want to run. Where should I put the actual .php files?
<HowardTheDuck> mickster04, I'm a fool nothing was wrong, I just overlooked it in my explorer window
<DoctorPepper> ok
<DoctorPepper> thanks
<Decepticon> So the solution was?
<tripelb> I have a question: I have a logitech webcam. I want to use the microphone part for sound. How do I tell if it works just for starters?  (It works on XP)
<Logan_WP> !webcam | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tripelb> Logan, it works as a webcam with cheese. I am just asking to use the AUDIO part.
<Logan_WP> cheese?
<Dewey24> tripelb: alsamixer?
<Logan_WP> oh, Cheese
<magicianlord> what's the difference between alsamixer and pulseaudio
<Dewey24> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tripelb> cheese webcam booth is a program Logan_WP --- I can get alsamixer. I see nothing with soundrecorder, should I?
<tripelb> following the Dewey24 suggestions from ubottu
<tripelb> Logan_WP, Dewey24 thankyou thankyou thankyou. I had to "choose" the webcam as a sound source.  <3 #ubuntu
<tripelb> simple my dear watson
<induz> is there any website where i can see what to do to install .tar.gz files ???
<iflema> induz: ms word works good on wine alone, once install in a terminal    wine /path/to/msoffice.exe   or whatever.... Virtual machine of winblows even better or you have no winblowsto install? I know where MS Word runs best :P
<polacyrobacy> induz: untar, read the manual inside
<Dewey24> induz: just uncompress the gziped file and read inside README file
<ecinx3> what's the channel for natty again?
<g_0_0> !natty | ecinx3
<ubottu> ecinx3: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<rww> ecinx3: #ubuntu+1
<ecinx3> thanks
<speedy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063300 Iknow kinda of a silly thing but can be handy  i followed the instructions and seems to refresh but not showing on Context Menu hopefully some one can help me out thanks in advance
<AegisX> Hi guys; I'm after some advice. I want to run a dual boot of Windows 7 and Ubuntu, but want to share a separate drive of documents, images and so on. Is this possible?
<induz> Install file reda like this:http://paste.ubuntu.com/567933/
<iflema> AegisX: yes, just format it so winblos can see it and ubuntu will be fine with it....
<Logan_WP> !dualboot | AegisX
<ubottu> AegisX: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Logan_WP> !misspelling | iflema
<ubottu> iflema: Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked, and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<induz> why its getting so complicated
<willystylee> hello again all, i bought a KVM switch and i'm trying to use it to have it connected to my main PC (win7) and my new machine i just installed ubuntu on. I hooked it up properly, and tried using it. It worked when switching from the win7 machine to the ubuntu one, but after the (1st and only) successful switch, ubuntu just didnt seem to recognize my mouse or keyboard. Can anyone help?
 * iflema winblows :P
<djjonex_> need a radio station player for ubuntu
<AegisX> Thanks everyone :)
<magicianlord> djjonex_: vlc
<djjonex_> vlc?
<speedy> sudo apt-get install vlc
<ecinx3> DamirHorvat:  ?
<induz> Readme file is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/567934/
<magicianlord> djjonex_: vlc has an icecast directory built into the playlist
<needhelp1> to get help with a command you type what?
<needhelp1> i know how to read the man files but
<AegisX> So I'm thinking, if I have one partition as an NTFS, both Ubuntu and Windows could link to that as the main "Documents" folder?
<needhelp1> like with rm ... help rm ... rm help
<speedy> add refresh desktop to right click Context Menu works so it seems but not showing on Context Menu
<speedy> here is link > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063300
<induz> djjonex_, if u find one let me know too
<Pici> needhelp1: man rm
<noob> Hi, i think there is a distant exploit in Ubuntu 10.10... i reinstalled it (checked the box telling me "automaticall download the updates"), never accessed the second partition,  and 1 mp3s from this second partition was in the trashbin, it did not download the updates and i have to download it now !
<djjonex_> induz these ppl told me vlc im gonna try it
<Logan_WP> noob: huh?
<noob> Logam_huh ?
<induz> how to get icecast on VLC?
<noob> the name of the mp3 is "1 Dubstep Devil"
<iflema> AegisX: yep, but, you might need to setup ubuntu to mount the drive on boot
<noob> it is a serious problem...
<Logan_WP> noob: yes, dubstep is a serious problem.
<noob> i know i never accessed this partition, i also know i checked the "download the updates during installations"
<noob> erf 2h15 am no one will be able to help me now
<noob> Logan_WP can you tell me why this file i never is in the trashbin ?
<noob> or can you only tell some bullshits ?
<noob> s/tell/say
<Logan_WP> !language | noob
<ubottu> noob: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<noob> ou are hipocrite because you are teasing me saying "dubstep is a serious problem" and being offuscated
<noob> but you already know it for sure
<speedy> ctrl-r and F5 keys are the same ? want to add this to the Right Click Desktop "Context Menu"
<noob> Hi, i think there is a distant exploit in Ubuntu 10.10... i reinstalled it (checked the box telling me "automaticall download the updates"), never accessed the second partition,  and 1 mp3s from this second partition was in the trashbin, it did not download the updates and i have to download it now !
<noob> please can anyone help me ?
<speedy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063300
<optimizal> Anone setup an NFS share with ubuntu, and try to connect to it on OSX server? I created the share, and it showing up as an empty drive on the osx server
<CRC_> Meh this will do for now I guess
<matu> Hi, i think there is a distant exploit in Ubuntu 10.10... i reinstalled it (checked the box telling me "automaticall download the updates"), never accessed the second partition,  and 1 mp3s from this second partition was in the trashbin, it did not download the updates and i have to download it now !
<sacarlson> matu: did you look at the dates the mp3 file was last modified and accessed?
<matu> i cant do that sacarlson
<ezy> hello folks, I get a lot of Ignores when I do apt-get update...Anyway to fix this problem ?
<cannonfodder> can i ask an ops permission to bring a bot in here? im going to be making one soon enough, but i don't want to break any rules
<matu> i dont know how, i will call the police tomorrow
<sacarlson> matu: why what disk format is it in?
<matu> what you mean ?
<matu> i performed a fresh install, the file system is ext4
<sacarlson> matu: in ext3 and ext4 and most other keep a record in the file structure of times stamps
<matu> i beg you please tell me how to know what happened
<matu> i am not a technician...
<cannonfodder> matu?
<danub> hey all
<cannonfodder> wats up?
<matu> sacarlson,
<sacarlson> matu: I would use natuilus or any ls -l  your file to see properties of the time stamps
<danub> im trying to do an update from an 10.04 to 10.10 and running into this issue "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<danub> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be
<matu> oh
<matu> it just says "yesterday"
<danub> caused by held packages. "
<matu> i slept fora while
<Spaztic_One> any recommended partitioning schemes for a 250 Gb HDD on a laptop?
<sacarlson> matu: that might point to the fact that it happend before or after the window of time you were doing your update or install
<danub> what does it mean and how do i resolve it?
<sacarlson> matu: what is the time stamp numbers?
<matu> just tell me how to do it, as i said before i am not a technician...
<matu> time stamp numbers...
<sacarlson> matu:  you can also look at your /var/log/auth.log to see who was accessing the computer since it was first created
<danub> what is matu looking for?
<matu> danub
<Logan_WP> he found a random dubstep file in his trash
<sacarlson> matu: nautilus  right click on the file and look at properties
<matu> Hi, i think there is a distant exploit in Ubuntu 10.10... i reinstalled it (checked the box telling me "automaticall download the updates"), never accessed the second partition,  and 1 mp3s from this second partition was in the trashbin, it did not download the updates and i have to download it now !
<matu> i already told you it only says "YESTERDAY"
<jrib> matu: what is a "distant exploit"?
<matu> using nautilus sacarlson...
<scampbell> matu: "I found a file in my trash I don't understand so I think this whole operating system has been exploited"  doesn't really inspire much worry.
<matu> scampbell, your comment it useless, i did not throw this file into the trashbin... but it is in the trahsbin, i never accessed the partition before
<danub> matu: just look at /var/log/auth.log that will tell you who has been logged in
<sacarlson> matu: do you know how to look at a log file?
<scampbell> matu: I merely point out your assumption that "I don't understand" = "I've been exploited" doesn't make sense. Nothing more.
<ezy> why do I get Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/restricted Translation-en_US ...for sudo apt-get update ?
<matu> oh yes m english is not perfect, i am very sorry scampbell , just dont read me
<matu> sacarlson, what is the exact command please ?
<Logan_WP> matu: danub already told you
<sacarlson> matu: to view a file?  do you know what nautilus is ?
<jrib> ezy: think it just means it's up to date so not downloaded
<matu> no he did not tell me which command i have to type
<Logan_WP> you open it...
<matu> i already used nautilus guys, nautilus only tell me the file had been accessed "yesterday"
<ezy> jrib, cool...i thought it was some error..what does hit mean ?
<Pici> matu: sudo less /var/log/auth.log
<Pici> matu: press q to quit when you're done.
<sacarlson> matu: yestarday at what time and secounds please?
<Ben64> I upgraded to firefox-4.0.. does anyone know how to disable the CTRL+Q shortcut to close firefox? It's really easy to hit when going for CTRL+W.
<jrib> ezy: probably that it "hit"/fetched/downloaded/found the file online
<ezy> ok cool...and how about Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages ?
<sacarlson> matu: you should see two time stamps like this Thu 06 Jan 2011 10:45:11 AM ICT
<drc> matu: in nautilus Edit>Preferences>Display Change the Date Format to the top listing and then look in the trash for the date and time
<speedy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063300
<jrib> ezy: pretty sure that one's for "Err", it can't find the file for some reason.  I've never been able to see documentation explaining these things, but that's what they seem to mean
<jrib> ezy: I meant to say "Error"
<Cyrano_De> Anyone seen an issue with getting a dhcp reservation from a Cisco dhcp server?
<sacarlson> drc: matu: yes that will also work check both modified and accessed times to view
<Cyrano_De> I can reserve my address on my home ICS dhcpd server without issue but the cisco dhcp server at the office does not hand me my reserved address.
<jrib> ezy: you've inspired me to go read apt-get's source
<cookiedoom> hey guys, I have a problem installing php5 on my ec2 with Ubuntu, every time I try to apt-get it or aptitude it I get:  404  Not Found [IP: 10.252.111.96 80]
<cookiedoom> E: Failed to fetch http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-common_5.3.3-1ubuntu9.1_i386.deb: 404  Not Found [IP: 10.252.111.96 80]
<rww> sudo apt-get update
<cookiedoom> did that already :(
<jrib> cookiedoom: choose a new mirror
<ezy> jrib...haha, glad for my inspiration...thanks for explaining mate
<cookiedoom> jrib: how?
<jrib> cookiedoom: System → Administration → Software Sources
<drc> sacarlson: even the the "yesterday" should also give a timestamp
<cookiedoom> in terminal though
<jrib> cookiedoom: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list*
<cookiedoom> oh, right
<cookiedoom> k, thanks
<Cyrano_De> I have enabled the send dhcp-client-identifier option in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to no resolution
<matu> ok drc and Pici i am tring do it
<cookiedoom> whats a suggested mirror?
<sacarlson> drc: yes it gives times not yestarday
<brandon420> is there a app to convert/burn flac to a cd?
<jrib> !mirrors | cookiedoom
<ubottu> cookiedoom: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Cyrano_De> Capturing tcpdumps of the transaction my client sends Option 61 as a length 6 value with the first pair in my MAC address dropped.
<matu> drc nautilus is not installed
<matu> i use xfce...
<scampbell> Cyrano_De:  Are you implying that your dhcp server at work honor the reserved address you made at home?
<drc> matu: "i already used nautilus guys, nautilus only tell me the..." then this statement was wrong?
<speedy> well I guess no one knows how to add to Context Menu  Refresh Desktop >>> heres the link > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063300
<tron101> is there alot of advantages to ubuntu?
<matu> it looks it is drc because it says nautilus is not installed !
<matu> this computer is completely cracked
<Cyrano_De> scampbell: No, I am implying that I can get a reservation at homee on my 192.168.x.x subnet from a linux dhcp server, but I am unable to get a reservation at the office on a 10.1.x.x network from a cisco dhcp server.
<speedy> well format and start over
<matu> why should i upgrade the system after i choose "automatically download updates during installation" ?
<drc> matu: how did you try to start nautilus?
<speedy> do a complete new install  if its been cracked
<matu> it is normal ? is it normal a file i never that was on a partition i never accessed is now in the trahsbin ?
<matu> using alt+f2
<Cyrano_De> It does not seem to matter if I prefix the "cleint-identifier" option with 01 in the pool on the cisco switch.
<gp5st1> I'm trying to install AIR on a headless server (with X fwding to install and using Xvfb for the app). I'm getting an error where the air installer says it can't connect to the gnome-keyring.  the keyring deamon is installed and I exported the variables it outputs. I'm really lost.  Adobe's docs aren't any help:( (http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/840/cpsid_84062.html http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/492/cpsid_49267.html)
<scampbell> Cyrano_De: so what response does the dns server give or does it just ignore you?
<matu> I NEVER ACCESSED THIS PARTITION, I ONLY STARTED THE PC FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE THE INSTALLATION IS FINISHED
<Galaxor> I'm on a dumb terminal.  Is there a way to make man not output the formatting?  This is not particularly readable:  SYNOPSISESC[9;7H man
<econdudeawesome> has anyone here got CUDA or PyCUDA working?
<Cyrano_De> If I pad the "send dhcp-client-identifier" option with a 01 prefix I can see the full mac address being sent to the dhcp server.
<Cyrano_De> scampbell: I get an unreserved address.
<drexl> (process:235): GlibWarning **: get pwuid_r() failed due to unknown user id (0)
<drexl> removing quiet splash from the grub.cfg file eliminated the error.
<drexl> bug nomore
<Logan_WP> !pastebin | drexl
<ubottu> drexl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Logan_WP> oh wait, nvm
<scampbell> Cyrano_De: okay, unreserved address usually means that you have requested an ip address from that network that you cannot have.  So that's a clue for us.
<Cyrano_De> scampbell: The reserved addresses place my machine in a more privledged firewall zone that allows me more access to our datacenter vlans.
<drexl> ubottu: go suck a bag of dicks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<econdudeawesome> drexl: have a heart man. Whats the deal?
<Jordan_U> !ohmy | drexl
<ubottu> drexl: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<scampbell> Cyrano_De: understood.  It sound like the server is receiving a request from you machine for a specific ip address and the server is not programmed to allow you to have that ip address.
<Cyrano_De> scampbell: I do not have the dhclient requesting a specific IP.  I even clear the /var/lib/dhcp3 directory of all previous entries for each try.
<drexl> econdudeawesome: oops
<sacarlson> matu: try the command stat yourfilename.mp3  | pastebinit  and give us the url returned
<Aikar> crap
<Aikar> i was trying to repair my windows install
<teb_> Hi there, Anyone using WoW mouse v1 from steelseries?
<Aikar> and it seems it messed up my grub
<Aikar> im getting bootmgr is missing
<MadHaTTer_777> can anyone help a annoyingly needey noob?
<drexl> econdudeawesome: there are thousands with this error and the solution is so simple I just want to get it out there
<pyrony> wine rocks.
<speedy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063300
<scampbell> Cyrano_De: it can also mean that your server has -no- address pool configured that you are allowed to access.   If it's a restricted network I would certainly suspect that to be of issue.
<Cyrano_De> scampbell: The reservation is set on the dhcp server and the client just asks for whatever address the server wants to give me.  Other wise I would need to reconfigure dhclient for work and then again for home.
<matu> you did not want to help me before, trying to ridiculise what i said sacarlson dont act like you want to help me now
<mickster04> !details | matu
<ubottu> matu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Cyrano_De> scampbell: kind of makes the whole dhcp thing pointless.
<mickster04> matu: sorry wrong nick
<matu> iwill shut it the computer down and call the police as soon as possible tomorrow
<mickster04> !details | MadHaTTer_777
<ubottu> MadHaTTer_777: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bastidrazor> !troll | matu
<MadHaTTer_777> after running wvdial as root it conneccts and all but i get "check permissions, or specify a "PPPD Path" option in wvdial.conf. dont know what to do! Starting pppd and hoping for the best. (then it does this about 30 times) then says pipe failed: to many open files"
<bastidrazor> oh no.. troll is gone :(
<sacarlson> matu: well don't you want to tell the police who did it?
<scampbell> Cyrano_de:  No sir. If one configures a protected zone they may configure strictly by mac address reservation and have no pool whatsoever.  Very common practice.
<matu> i am serious bastidrazor
<jrib> matu: man you took it too far...
<scampbell> Cyrano_De:  But the big clue is, your server at work is telling you you are not allowed.
<bastidrazor> matu: i am too. you're overboard.
<Senjai> ..
<matu> i cant this computer is already cracked, the proof is the file was in the trashbin
<Logan_WP> matu: you're calling the police because somebody put a dubstep song in your trash?
<sacarlson> matu: stat will return something like this http://pastebin.com/5w2hSiuy
<MadHaTTer_777> lol
<Ziber> From within ubuntu, how can I partition the disk?
<scampbell> matu: Gosh!   You should get off the internet immediately and stop spreading that virus then!
<Cyrano_De> scampbell: Yes, we do configure strictly by mac address (client-identifier in cisco speak) and we can see my mac address being given a different IP than the one configured in the pool every time.
<Logan_WP> !feeding the troll | scampbell
<ubottu> scampbell: The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<sacarlson> matu: yes but what the people who did it don't know is they left a trail telling you who did it
<scampbell> Cyrano_De: so not an ubuntu issue, this is a config issue with the dns server there.
<MadHaTTer_777> anyone know chogh ubottu
<Cyrano_De> scampbell: My server is not saying anything about not being allowed.
<mickster04> Ziber: h ave you tried gparted?
<Ziber> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Ben64> I upgraded to firefox-4.0.. does anyone know how to disable the CTRL+Q shortcut to close firefox? It's really easy to hit when going for CTRL+W.
<Ziber> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Senjai> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Cyrano_De> Ben64: Is there anything in about:config?
<drexl> (process:235): GlibWarning **: get pwuid_r() failed due to unknown user id (0)
<leaveboy> 、c
<Ziber> From the command line, I want to be able to partition a new HD. how can I do that?
<Ben64> Cyrano_De: nothing i can see for it
<mickster04> !nick q_a_z_steve
<drexl> removing quiet splash from the grub.cfg file eliminated the error.
<mickster04> !nick | q_a_z_steve
<ubottu> q_a_z_steve: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Ben64> Cyrano_De: i used to use the addon "keyconfig" in other releases, doesn't work in 4.0
<Senjai> !troll | Senjai
<Ben64> Ziber: parted
<mickster04> !bot | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<MadHaTTer_777> ubottu do u know me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leaveboy> don't change your nick too ofen
<Ziber> Ben64: ?
<drexl> ubottu: you're a retard
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scampbell> Cyrano_De: you told me your server returned 'no reservation' to you.  That is a denial.  Cisco has excellent reference material to help you configure their dhcp server.  #Cisco can help you too.
<Blue1> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Senjai> !spam
<BunnyFooFoo> Boooooooooom!
<Ben64> Ziber: its a program called parted, works from command line, you need to run it as root
<Senjai> !over9000 ? kline #ubunto : kill yourself
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<drexl> yup..
<Ziber> Ben64: oh, let me find it.
<mickster04> Senjai: you have a prpoblem?
<Jordan_U> drexl: That is not apropriate, please follow the channel guidelines http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines.
<danub> ok, where was i before i got sidetracked with work?
<MadHaTTer_777> wheres the guy who banned me esterday from opps?
<drexl> Jordan_U: sorry
<speedy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063300
<Senjai> mickster04, Just checking ubottu's logic ;)
<mickster04> Senjai: don't do it here
<Jordan_U> MadHaTTer_777: If you'd like to talk to the channel ops please join #ubuntu-ops.
<Logan_WP> Mad7Scientst: Tm_T
<Cyrano_De> scampbell: I told you it is not giving me the address that we configured as the reserved address for this mac address.
<danub> ahh yes, trying to do a upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 but it's not letting me. it says E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be
<Logan_WP> oops
<danub> caused by held packages
<Logan_WP> MadHaTTer_777: Tm_T
<Cyrano_De> I get an address, just not the reservation address.
<drexl> ubotoo is cool
<scampbell> Cyrano_De: yes and why do you think that is a Ubuntu issue?
<drexl> I luv robots
<MadHaTTer_777> no jord i dont i was just curious what his namme was i dont member
<Logan_WP> !ot | drexl
<ubottu> drexl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cyrano_De> scampbell: I am the only ubuntu user and the only user not getting his reserved IP.
<drexl> but ubottu I have a serious issue
<scampbell> Cyrano_De: I use ubuntu under Cisco dhcp servers all the time.  It works, thus I belive yours is misconfigured.
<Logan_WP> !playwithbot | drexl
<MadHaTTer_777> eeewww
<Logan_WP> !bot abuse | drexl
<ubottu> drexl: Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<scampbell> Cyrano_De: Turn on logging on the dhcp server and see 'why' it gives you that address would be  a suggestion.
<Logan_WP> MadHaTTer_777: clear your mind
<sacarlson> Cyrano_De: oh so your setup in dhcpd with a mac address?  maybe the mac is typo'ed?
<MadHaTTer_777> ?
<Logan_WP> Logan_WP> !playwithbot | drexl
<Logan_WP> <MadHaTTer_777> eeewww
<MadHaTTer_777> ohh
<MadHaTTer_777> lol
<Cyrano_De> scampbell: We have turned on dhcp tracing and I have run tcpdumps to no avail.
<Cyrano_De> sacarlson: We coppied the mac address from the entry that the dhcp server did give out into the pool definition for the reservation.
<sacarlson> Cyrano_De: the other posibility is you have two dhcpd running on two sysstems?
<scampbell> Cyrano_de:  I strongly suggest you ask cisco.  They can tell exactly why that server is giving that address.  If they tell you "your client did this" then great but I don't think that's the case guy.
<danub> how can i update/remove from updating, packages that have been held for one reason or another?
<aron> y
<MeXTuX> I have an Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor P8700. Do I need a 64 bit Ubuntu disc??
<aron> what is wineprefix create?
<sacarlson> Cyrano_De: on other thing might be the address is already in use
<Cyrano_De> Ben64: Looks like ou have to extract the XUL bindings from the comm.jar file, make your changes and re-encode the file.
<Cyrano_De> Ben64: http://www.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html#keys
<sacarlson> Cyrano_De: can you arping your reserved address?
<scampbell> Cyrano_De: there are lots of reasons you could be experiencing this but "Because I have linux" is really really really really low on that list.
<Ziber> !lvcreate
<MadHaTTer_777> can anyone help me?
<Guest8470> what is wineprefix create?
<Ben64> Cyrano_De: hmm.. i was looking for that file, but it doesn't appear to exist...
<Ziber> using lvcreate, how can I make a seperate partition?
<Cyrano_De> sacarlson: We have varified multiple times that the IP is free.
<Ben64> Cyrano_De: but thanks, i'll look harder
<drc> MeXTuX: no...it's capable of using 64 bit but you don't NEED it, 32 bit will work
<MadHaTTer_777> anyone?
<danub> i need to get this system to update. what do i need to do?
<sacarlson> Cyrano_De: and with dhclient ethX  what does it say it got it's dhcp request from?
<mickster04> !ask | MadHaTTer_777
<ubottu> MadHaTTer_777: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MadHaTTer_777> after running wvdial as root it conneccts and all but i get "check permissions, or specify a "PPPD Path" option in wvdial.conf. dont know what to do! Starting pppd and hoping for the best. (then it does this about 30 times) then says pipe failed: to many open files"
<me47> hey, is there a firewall automatically enabled after i installed a fresh ubuntu version or if i got it as a vps
<me47> how can i check it, ufw isnt installed
<Ziber> me47: iptables -L
<me47> is there any other firewall package i coudl check,
<me47> thx
<Logan_WP> !firewall | me47
<ubottu> me47: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<matiu> anyone have a good link for getting ubuntu installed on AHCI drives ?
<Guest8470> what is wineprefix create?
<me47> command not found, so no iptables means no firewall?
<matiu> it seems the kernel doesn't support it or something
<blkdg> hello, i am using ubuntu 10.4. when i try to suspend it, it does. when i try to resume, the laptops monitor will not turn back on. is this a know issue with 10.4 ?
<Cyrano_De> scampbell: When most of the other variables that are apparent have no issue it strongly points to an issue with this OS.  Dell, HP, IBM and ACER machines with Intel, Broadcomm, and Atheros nics running windows do not have a issue.
<scampbell> matiu: just set your bios to AHCI and go.
<MadHaTTer_777> in ubuntu 10.10
<MadHaTTer_777> after running wvdial as root it conneccts and all but i get "check permissions, or specify a "PPPD Path" option in wvdial.conf. dont know what to do! Starting pppd and hoping for the best. (then it does this about 30 times) then says pipe failed: to many open files"
<gp5st1> I'm trying to install AIR on a headless server (with X fwding to install and using Xvfb for the app). I'm getting an error where the air installer says it can't connect to the gnome-keyring.  the keyring deamon is installed and I exported the variables it outputs. I'm really lost.  Adobe's docs aren't any help:( (http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/840/cpsid_84062.html http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/492/cpsid_49267.html)
<Cyrano_De> sacarlson: dhclient eth0 shows the address coming from the cisco switch, and the address shows up in the leases on the switch.
<MadHaTTer_777> what do i need to do/add to the wvdial.conf to fix this?
<MadHaTTer_777> after running wvdial as root it conneccts and all but i get "check permissions, or specify a "PPPD Path" option in wvdial.conf. dont know what to do! Starting pppd and hoping for the best. (then it does this about 30 times) then says pipe failed: to many open files"
<sacarlson> Cyrano_De: oh and the ip being free I guess doesn't mean that a licence for that address has not yet expired,  you might look in /var/lib/dhcp3/dhcpd.leases  oh cisco well in there lease file see if your address is not expired yet
<Cyrano_De> scampbell: Wifi phones from Cisco and grandstream do not have an issue, Cisco 6xxx series phones all get reservations without issue as do several brands of printers.
<MadHaTTer_777> anyone anyone?
<scampbell> Cyrano_De: But you have a cisco dhcp server, there is no reason in the world why an experienced cisco engineer  can't tell exactly why it doles out that address.  If you don't have one, your cisco support contract will let you ask their technition to tell you.  There is simply no reason to guess.
<Guest8470> how do i get wineprefixcreate?
<scampbell> Cyrano_De: but, if you wish to just stick with the idea that "Linux dhcp client is broken because I and only I have an issue" then I wish you good luck.
<pragmascript> hey im new to ubuntu. i try to connect a usb wlan stick but with no success i dont even see a message that an usb device was found
<Cyrano_De> sacarlson: I have cleared the /var/lib/dhcp3 directory multiple times while troubleshooting this issue.  We have cleared all leases for my MAC at the same time on the Cisco.
<sacarlson> Cyrano_De: but now you see it comes from cisco so I guess it's a cisco problem
<Senjai> Guest8470, sudo apt-get install wine1.0
<MadHaTTer_777> last night someonne perma banned me frrom this server
<MadHaTTer_777> so im back
<pragmascript> where can i see what usb devices are connected to my ubuntu 10.10
<MadHaTTer_777> dmsg
<Guest8470> how do i get wineprefixcreate?
<MadHaTTer_777> dmesg
<MadHaTTer_777> lshw
<sacarlson> Cyrano_De: you could also try change your mac address and setup cisco with the new mac
<MadHaTTer_777> setserial
<Random832> 06:18 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+b
<Random832>           *!*@74-124-112-213.dynamic.cdma.acsalaska.net$#ubuntu-ops] by ikonia
<Random832> 06:18 -!- MadHaTTer_666 [~MadHaTTer@74-124-112-213.dynamic.cdma.acsalaska.net] has left #ubuntu [requested by ikonia (please visit #ubuntu-ops if
<Senjai> Guest8470, I answered your question
<Random832>           you wish to discuss your removal)]
<Random832> 06:33 -!- mode/#ubuntu [-b
<FloodBot3> Random832: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Senjai> Guest8470, sudo apt-get install wine1.0
<Cyrano_De> Makes very little sense that the only variable different with the non-working client is Ubuntu, and to not pursue that line of troubleshooting to it's fullest.
<Random832>           *!*@74-124-112-213.dynamic.cdma.acsalaska.net$#ubuntu-ops] by ikonia
<drc> Guest8470:  Why do you need it?  according to wine-wiki "Wineprefixcreate is handled by running winecfg...There's no need to run wineprefixcreate any more, it's deprecated.
<Random832> STUPID IRSSI that was supposed to only be three lines
<MadHaTTer_777> yeah that one random
<Random832> [anyway, he was unbanned like 15 minutes after being banned]
<Senjai> drc, I would assume that is why it was 1.0
<pragmascript> shouldnt i get a desktop message when i connect an usb device?
<Random832> not 'perma-banned' by any measure
<Senjai> drc, but I answered his question.
<Cyrano_De> So far there have been no suggestions on dhclient options to try.  I will just continue working the google searches....
<drc> Senjai: yes you did :)
<sacarlson> Cyrano_De: do you know how to change mac address in ubuntu?
<MadHaTTer_777> ohh sorry that was a dif chat
<Cyrano_De> sacarlson: I do.  I will give it a try in the morning.
<MadHaTTer_777> yeah this was a breif bann
<lima> I messed with group memberships, now when I am booting I don't see the xfce logo anymore (xubuntu). how to revert to default logo?
<sacarlson> Cyrano_De: they even have a gui for it now macchanger-gtk
<MadHaTTer_777> the perma bann from the server was done by someone in the hak5 room
<lima> anyone???
<MadHaTTer_777> after running wvdial as root it conneccts and all but i get "check permissions, or specify a "PPPD Path" option in wvdial.conf. dont know what to do! Starting pppd and hoping for the best. (then it does this about 30 times) then says pipe failed: to many open files"
<MadHaTTer_777> anyone?
<matiu> scampbell: yeah, so kernel supports ahci by default ? I'm  having it crash looking for root partition
<MadHaTTer_777> so random?
<Cyrano_De> sacarlson: I can change it and send it as the dhcp-client-identifier in dclient.conf as well.
<MadHaTTer_777> y ever read the great book of amber random?
<matiu> scampbell: my other suspect is that sda flips back and forth to sdc .. which is annoying, but I tried root=/dev/sda3 and root=/dev/sdc3 and both give a kernel panic :(
<MadHaTTer_777> u
<sacarlson> Cyrano_De: I never played with that
<Random832> MadHaTTer_777: my name's not from that - it's just random :P
<MadHaTTer_777> hey matiu i know how to fix this
<sacarlson> Cyrano_De: I would also use wireshark on your ubuntu side to monitor the packets attempted if posible
<MadHaTTer_777> matiu u there?
<slie> anyone have a 64bit box set up to compile Android?
<matiu> please tell me MadHaTTer_777 :)
<matiu> please don't say revert back to IDE mode :)
<scampbell> matiu: I'm on a ahci system right now.  Current linux supports AHCI.  Just to check , you did set the controller for AHCI in the bios yes?  And beware that many bios change the drive order then you switch to ahci, watch out for that.
<MadHaTTer_777> your problem is in ur bios u need to switch the os2 setting to non-os2
<MadHaTTer_777> i had this on install myself and fixed it
<drc> matiu: maybe you can find an answer here?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598619
<sacarlson> slie: I thought android was for small 32bit stuf like portable
<matiu> scampbell: yeah, that's what I'm finding, the drive order changing
<scampbell> matiu: one of my systems gave me much grieve be reordering the door
<scampbell> matiu: that's a bios setting.
<MadHaTTer_777> matiu u get that?
<matiu> scampbell: remember which one ?
<MadHaTTer_777> yes
<matiu> MadHaTTer_777: I'll look for that setting, but I don't remember seeing anything like that ..
<scampbell> matiu: yeah, "Drive order" but your mileage may vary (damn bioses)
<MadHaTTer_777> i just friggin told u
<MadHaTTer_777> k
<MadHaTTer_777> thats what it is though
<matiu> Thanks MadHaTTer_777 and scampbell .. I'll go through all the bios pages again :)
<MadHaTTer_777> look for OS2
<matiu> yep
<sacarlson> Cyrano_De: I'm not sure it's posible also I set my dhcpd license time to expire in a short time like 300 secounds,  not sure if that would help you
<MadHaTTer_777> so who want to help me now?
<Aikar> ive corrupted my ability to boot grub with windows... i get disk boot failure. i was trying to get windows to boot to play games and it seems like its screwed over grub. any idea on how to fix?
<pragmascript> ha! it works now!
<Senjai> MadHaTTer_777, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/unable-to-run-usr-sbin-pppd-check-permissions-[solved]-178149/
<slie> if i had grub installed on a thumbdrive will anyone tell me how or point me in the direction of booting a kernal off of a different disk?
<psusi> slie, is this grub2 or grub legacy?
<sacarlson> Aikar: just reinstall the grub2 mbr http://paste.ubuntu.com/562593/
<MadHaTTer_777> thanx senjai
<Senjai> MadHaTTer_777, did it work?
<cryptodira> in the add to panel window for 10.04 amd/64 there is NO 'gnome-volume-control applet' listed.... what is the method for adding that applet to the list ?
<sacarlson> slie:  you want to make a permanent grub2 entry on the thumbdrive or just a single time boot?
<mdg2> hello
<bjhaid> please how do i share internet connection with ubuntu, i have a modem with internet connection on my lucid and i want to share it
<mdg2> I have some old files from Family Tree Maker and am wondering how I can open them - they are on a floppy
<slie> sacarlson: I would like to choose at boot time or any kernal i see or have access too
<gp5st1> I'm trying to install AIR on a headless server (with X fwding to install and using Xvfb for the app). I'm getting an error where the air installer says it can't connect to the gnome-keyring.  the keyring deamon is installed and I exported the variables it outputs. I'm really lost.  Adobe's docs aren't any help:( (http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/840/cpsid_84062.html http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/492/cpsid_49267.html)
<Jordan_U> bjhaid: http://magazine.redhat.com/2008/10/16/video-fedora-10-connection-sharing/ (works with Ubuntu as well).
<mdg2> what would I need to view floppy disks containing windows family tree maker files
<MadHaTTer_777> arabian nights
<bjhaid> Jordan_U: thanks
<abstrakt> mdg2: probably windows... and "family tree maker", I would wager
<slie> psusi: probably end up going with grub2
<Jordan_U> bjhaid: You're welcome.
<mdg2> abstrakt: lol - I meant via linux ICK windows
<cryptodira> in the add to panel window for 10.04 amd/64 there is NO 'gnome-volume-control applet' listed.... what is the method for adding that applet to the list ?
<bjhaid> I would also like to know how to pull flv videos from the internet
<Senjai> bjhaid
<Senjai> bjhaid, you can get youtube-dl off the repository
<MadHaTTer_777> hey senjai u there?
<Senjai> Not sure about the other sites
<Senjai> MadHaTTer_777, yo
<MadHaTTer_777> on that link u gave me
<mdg2> I was wanting to rescue the info from the floppies - probably made with windows 95 lol
<bjhaid> senjai: thanks
<Senjai> Yea?
<Senjai> bjhaid :)
<abstrakt> mdg2: well unless you have a program that can read that file format you probably won't be able to get much out of your endeavors
<psusi> slie, then get to the console and do set root=(hd0,1) to select the first partition on the first hard disk, then load a kernel with linux /path/to/kernel [arguments] and the initrd with initrd /path/to/initrd, then enter the boot command to launch it
<MadHaTTer_777> i forgot to mentoin im a ubuntu noob i cant read it for sht what is it telling me i need to do a chmod 777 to?
<abstrakt> mdg2: otherwise, ubuntu mounts discs automatically afaik, and it reads FAT32 and NTFS just fine
<abstrakt> mdg2: have you even put the floppy in your computer yet?
<Senjai> chmod +x
<Senjai> I think
<Jordan_U> mdg2: Plug the floppy in, if it doesn't show up in nautilus (the GUI file manager) then open a terminal and run "sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/".
<mdg2> abstrakt:yes.  It tells me there is no disk :(
<Senjai> its only missing that attribute, so.
<MadHaTTer_777> to what?
<Senjai> just chmod +x file
<psusi> slie, you can use tab to complete the path, or ls to see what files are there... it should be /boot/vmlinuz-x-y-z-foo and /boot/initrd.img-x-y-z-foo
<Senjai> I don't know the numeric crap, I come from windows, I just do the flags
<Senjai> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bjhaid> senjai: with youtube-dl installed how do i use it?
<MadHaTTer_777> yeah thats what i mean which file
<Senjai> bjhaid, man youtube-dl
<MadHaTTer_777> yeah im a windows server admin
<Senjai> uhh one sec
<bjhaid> senjai: thanks once more
<mdg2> I'm guessing its an MSDOS file type I need to be able to read - can ubuntu do that?
<MonkeyDust> what's the rsync command line to recover a rsync backup?
<Senjai> /usr/sbin/pppd
<Senjai> that whole directory
<psusi> slie, the kernel arguments needs to at least include root=/dev/sda1, again, for the first partition of the first disk
<MadHaTTer_777> msdos or dos
<MadHaTTer_777> k
<Senjai> bjhaid, no problem :)
<slie> psusi: okay so this is all from a bare bones thumb drive with a bootloader on it? and then all i need to do is tell grub what disk and partition the path and then i should be set
<landingonwater> is it safe to update the grub when running dualboot ?
<psusi> slie, yea
<Jordan_U> landingonwater: Yes.
<KGBWolf> I installed ubuntu with encrypted disk. Now i want to remove this how can i get this done?
<landingonwater> thanks :)
<Jordan_U> landingonwater: You're welcome.
<KGBWolf> i encrypted entire drive
<MadHaTTer_777> it says opperAtion not permitted
<Senjai> chmod it has root
<slie> psusi: Sweet, yeah i know what is going on i just need technique :)P haha
<Aikar> when installing ubuntu side by side with windows, does it overwrite windows MBR or does it write it to same hdd as ubuntu? I installed ubuntu to a diff hdd than windows, now my grubs corrupted and trying to figure out is grub still alive or did windows just wipe it out
<Senjai> sudo chmod
<kevdog> KGBWolf: Dont think that can be done without a format
<MonkeyDust> what's the rsync command line to recover a rsync backup?
<Senjai> !chmod | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai, please see my private message
<kevdog> let me google that for you
<Senjai> execute
<Senjai> (execute)
<Senjai> x or 1
<KGBWolf> really theres no orther way?
<MadHaTTer_777> ohh i just did sudo -i
<Senjai> So i would assume, MadHaTTer_777 ,that the command on ubuntu is sudo chmod +x /usr/sbin/pppd
<MadHaTTer_777> it worked though
<Senjai> yea?
<Senjai> good :)
<mdg2> Disk Utility shows /dev/fd0 no media detected when I put a floppy in
<matiu> MadHaTTer_777: nothing about OS/2 .. I think my motherboard's too new :(
<MadHaTTer_777> testing it now
<Senjai> :)
<matiu> and only drive order thing was 'drive boot order' which I've set to the natural progression ..
<MadHaTTer_777> to see if it fixed it
<matiu> so running an install now
<Senjai> :)
<JeffCBR> Hello, everyone. :D
<aaronr> hey everyone, seeing some strange errors trying to debootstrap to a share mounted over nfs ( http://pastie.org/1573072 ) Is debootstrapping possible over nfs? Or have I missed something in my NFS setup?
<Senjai> Hey JeffCBR
<JeffCBR> Hey, Senjai. I'
<timewriter> hi
 * Senjai waves at timewriter
<timewriter> do i need a special kernel in order to use virtualization software ?
<JeffCBR> I'm trying to get Ubuntu 10.10 installed and it seems to be hanging on "Ready when you are..."
<Senjai> no.
<Senjai> !virtual machine
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Senjai> !virtual machine | timewriter
<ubottu> timewriter: please see above
<timewriter> im lagging ubotu
<timewriter> thanks guys
<krishna> hi
 * Senjai waves at krishna
<Jordan_U> timewriter: Only if you specifically want to use Xen. KVM, Virtualbox, and VMware don't require special kernels.
<Ziber> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<timewriter> Jordan_U, thank you
<Jordan_U> timewriter: You're welcome.
<MonkeyDust> what's the rsync command line to recover a rsync backup?
<Senjai> !rsync | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<MonkeyDust> tnx
<MadHaTTer_777> no that parts fixed but now its doing that hanging sht after the dns addresses again
<matiu> So if my /boot is on /dev/sdc1 .. should I install grub on /dev/sda ? or on /dev/sdc ?
<Senjai> MadHaTTer_777, ew..
<Jordan_U> matiu: You can install grub to both, that way you don't need to worry about which drive is first in the BIOS boot order.
<MadHaTTer_777> dmesg and check it matiu
<Senjai> !love
<MadHaTTer_777> eww indeed
<tripelb> I "found" a file on a disk, found it in Nautilus. How do I find out the path of that file, ie where is it?  ----here we go. something that "seems" simple that I cannot do.
<timewriter> matiu, i install it on my first hdd . its more comfortable
<matiu> Thanks guys .. will put it on /dev/sda
<timewriter> but you can always choose your boot device , at boot
<Senjai> MadHaTTer_777, I have no idea from there .. lol.. I will NEVER have to use wvdial
<Jordan_U> Senjai: Please stop playing with the bot here. You can PM the bot or join #ubuntu-bots to mess around.
<mdg2> when I try to mount the floppy manually I get "/dev/fd0 is not a valid block device" what does this mean?
<MadHaTTer_777> lol u suck
<Ben64> Aikar: hi
<matiu> MadHaTTer_777: I'm in the graphical installer, I don't see a way to get to dmesg :(
<matiu> ah nvm
<matiu> haha, I put alt+ctrl+f2 and I thought nothing happened ..
<matiu> but it came up on my other monitor
<matiu> cool
<rww> JeffCBR: assuming you're stuck on the account screen, make your username all lower-case
<timewriter> ctrl + alt + shoft + F1
<timewriter> shift*
<Jordan_U> mdg2: Does a /dev/fd0 appear if you "sudo modprobe floppy"?
<MadHaTTer_777> dmesg is a term command
<JeffCBR> rww, seems to have done the trick. :D Thanks!
<mdg2> Jordan_U: ? let me see what happens with that
<JeffCBR> <- noob
<MadHaTTer_777> <--boob
<tripelb> I "found" a file on a disk, found it in Nautilus. How do I find out the path of that file, ie where is it?  ----here we go. something that "seems" simple that I cannot do.
<matiu> MadHaTTer_777: so what am I looking for in dmesg output ? sda is the first disk mentione din there ..
<arrrghhhTP2> Heeey all anyone use projectM or any visualizations?
<MadHaTTer_777> look under the cat ur trying to muont
<mdg2> Jordan_U: ? hmmmm...
<timewriter> there is a problem with certain broadcom network controllers , on 10.04 .
<arrrghhhTP2> Rhythymbox said it supports them, but they don't seem to work too well...
<KGBWolf> can i boot without it asking for the encryption password?
<Jordan_U> tripelb: Right click > Properties.
<timewriter> the drivers must be manually installed
<kevdog> timewriter: so?
<timewriter> kevdog, i guess there is an error on the .iso
<timewriter> someone might care
<mdg2> Jordan_U: where do I look/what can I do?
<kevdog> shoot:  I see that being hammered in the forums
<Jordan_U> mdg2: Did a /dev/fd0 appear?
<mdg2> Jordan_U: you lost me.
<econdudeawesome> Does anyone have CUDA? Does the latest driver in the repos for nvidia (nvidia-current) support it? Must I install the SDK on top of the driver and CUDA?
<mdg2> Jordan_U: where am I looking
<MadHaTTer_777> r u telling him a gkk comand jordan?
<Jordan_U> mdg2: Try running "sudo modprobe floppy && sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/".
<tripelb> Jordan_U, sounds simple. I've been getting lost in trying to understand find command as in the undefined, yes I looked it up on google, "symbolic link".  Is that the filename? the icon?
<Ben64> econdudeawesome: what are you trying to do with cuda?
<timewriter> econdudeawesome, i guess that the latest nvidia drivers have CUDA support
<timewriter> but im not 100 % sure
<sacarlson> KGBWolf: I could be wrong but doesn't the standard install just encrypt the /home/user dirs?
<timewriter> why do you need cuda , by the way ?
<mdg2> say /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device - I don't know what that means
<tripelb> Jordan_U, sounds simple. I've been getting lost in trying to understand find command as in the undefined, yes I looked it up on google, "symbolic link".  Is that the filename? the icon?  -- I am interested in "find" to find a file not a charstring
<econdudeawesome> Ben64: I'm trying to use it! :-) Using PyCUDA wrapper to interface with it. I keep getting an error that nvcc cannot be found. I suspect perhaps I don't have the SDK installed?
<KGBWolf> sacarlson yes i choose to encrypt everything
<Ben64> econdudeawesome: use = write program for it?
<MadHaTTer_777> it means fd0 isnt in /dev
<sacarlson> KGBWolf: can I see the output of mount and fdisk -l ?
<KGBWolf> sure
<econdudeawesome> Ben64: Absolutely. I'm writing scientific programming and I want to incorporate it into the toolkit
<Ben64> econdudeawesome: then yeah, you need the special drivers from nvidia
<econdudeawesome> Ben64: I attempted to do the "Hello World" program using PyCUDA and it's giving me a CUDA error. Not sure how to check it
<econdudeawesome> Ben64: So the latest driver in the repos do not support it?
<Jordan_U> mdg2: My last floppy drive died last year. Sorry I can't help you more.
<Ben64> they support cuda applications, but not your own
<mdg2> Jordan_U: okay, thanks for getting me this far :)
<Senjai> Can't remember the last time i had a floppy.
<Jordan_U> mdg2: You're welcome.
<timewriter> i have 2 floppy units
<timewriter> RAID
<timewriter> :))
<Senjai> ...
<pyrony> why is charlie noticng me
<pyrony> that's nnoying
<timewriter> he noticed everyone
<Senjai> he noticed the channel
<MadHaTTer_777> what pyro?
<gnewb> econdudeawesome: Maybe here>http://wiki.debian.org/Firmware
<pyrony> are we all allowed to do that?
<Senjai> no, he  got banned for it
<rww> pyrony: no, hence them getting... sigh.
<JeffCBR> lol
<timewriter> why debian 6 is on 9 DVDs ?
<rww> timewriter: ask #debian ;P
<MadHaTTer_777> lol
<econdudeawesome> gnewb: whats this?
<JeffCBR> Maybe notice #debian why debian 6 is on 9 dvds?
<gnewb> econdudeawesome: And here> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<MadHaTTer_777> but ubuntu is polished debian
<timewriter> this reminds me of the time i went to electricity headquarters to ask them something
<timewriter> and they said : we have a problem with the electricity
<gnewb> econdudeawesome: Those are drivers and firmware that are known to work.
<rww> pyrony: You're unbanned. Don't do that again ;P
<willystylee> hello again all, i bought a KVM switch and i'm trying to use it to have it connected to my main PC (win7) and my new machine i just installed ubuntu on. I hooked it up properly, and tried using it. It worked when switching from the win7 machine to the ubuntu one, but after the (1st and only) successful switch, ubuntu just didn't seem to recognize my mouse or keyboard. Can anyone help?
<willystylee> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817107417
<willystylee> Win7 x64
<willystylee> Ubuntu 10.10
<FloodBot3> willystylee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MadHaTTer_777> lol
<willystylee> sorry
<timewriter> and i started going berserker
<MadHaTTer_777> free willy
<timewriter> you are the electricity ffs
<Senjai> wow, floodbot is harsh
<willystylee> :)
<MadHaTTer_777> i just did
<tripelb> (shakes head) I want to use terminal, find command, find all files in all directories that end in .avi  --- find -r *.avi  <--- I made that up. I cannot understand the man page
<rww> i_get_: stop that
<rww> ... I just unbanned you. lawd.
<unbanned> thanks!
<tripelbaby> (shakes head) I want to use terminal, find command, find all files in all directories that end in .avi  --- find -r *.avi  <--- I made that up. I cannot understand the man page
<timewriter> i really like 10.04
<MadHaTTer_777> wow rww's in a good mood
<rww> tripelbaby: 1) "find . -name *.avi" will find all files named *.avi in the current directory or subdirectories. 2) don't repeat that quickly ;P
<pnorman> strictly speaking, the bots should be doing their replies as notices to the channel, not messages
<shcherbak> tripelb: find . -name *.avi
<timewriter> i played super mario kart all day
<lithpr> anyone else having problems with xchat 2.8.8 on Maverick Meerkat?  The Server configuration panel is suddenly extremely wonky on my machine.
<willystylee> Can anyone help me?
<Senjai> whats upw illy
<econdudeawesome> gnewb: fair enough
<inaety> Do you need to be on the same local internet to access another computer through ssh?
<willystylee>  i bought a KVM switch and i'm trying to use it to have it connected to my main PC (win7) and my new machine i just installed ubuntu on. I hooked it up properly, and tried using it. It worked when switching from the win7 machine to the ubuntu one, but after the (1st and only) successful switch, ubuntu just didn't seem to recognize my mouse or keyboard.
<Senjai> out of my league, willystylee , would help if I could
<Senjai> inaety, no
<willystylee> dang. :(
<timewriter> inaety, the router might block ssh port
<MadHaTTer_777> lol
<Senjai> inaety, it is important to have it enabled on the target computer
<Senjai> !ssh | inaety
<ubottu> inaety: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<willystylee> why can't stuff just work. :(
<econdudeawesome> How does one add something to .bashrc? Suppose I have a trusted program that I must be privleged to run, in this case "/usr/local/cuda/bin" is the path and "./nvcc" is the program to run. How do I add this so that if I type "sudo nvcc" it knows where to look?
<Senjai> it isnt enabled by default
<MadHaTTer_777> so u got the mini dins on ur octo cable hooked right?
<JeffCBR> willy, this isn't Mac OS, bro. :D
<willystylee> lol
<MadHaTTer_777> willy
<inaety> Senjai: I'm trying to do this over my university's network so I don't have access to the router or anything
<willystylee> still
<tripelbaby> tww someone told me to look at properties but the string is too long so it ends in ...  I need to find the path of the file that Find in Nautilus found.. The reason I am going to terminal is that find in gui fails to tell me that path. How can that be? And there is no "open in folder"
<Senjai> inaety, is the computer on the network?
<MadHaTTer_777> willy
<willystylee> i hate how i give someone my money for something, but still it doesnt work.
<willystylee> yeah?
<timewriter> is there any software similar to CCleaner , for ubuntu ?
<inaety> Senjai: It is connected to it, yes
<mickster04> !tab | MadHaTTer_777
<ubottu> MadHaTTer_777: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Senjai> inaety, more specifically, you have to know that the computer your accessing has the ssh server running
<MadHaTTer_777> on ur linux comp r your mini dins on the octo cable switched willy?
<Senjai> inaety, the router isn't usually a problem for uni networks
<rww> tripelbaby: as a KDE user, I'm not the best person to ask about Nautilus ;)
<timewriter> i wonder if i can trust the computer janitor
<JeffCBR> Does Ubuntu include KDE?
<timewriter> JeffCBR, Kubuntu
<inaety> Senjai: I just installed openssh, made a key, and added that that key to the client
<willystylee> MadHaTTer_777: sorry, Mini dins? Octo cable? everything is connected the correct way
<inaety> Senjai: the daemon should have started
<Senjai> inaety, I don't even remember having to make a key
<matiu> JeffCBR: you can install kde on ubunutu normal though
<JeffCBR> Yeah.
<Senjai> you have to start it manually
<matiu> JeffCBR: you just end up with both .. gnome is default
<timewriter> you can install E17 too :)
<tripelbaby> rww, It looks like I have to "be in" or indicate the directory of the disk I am searching in. BUT I have two disks both called the same. I dont know how to alter that. I dont know how to do a directory of "Computer" in terminal.
<Spaztic_One> JeffCBR: Kubuntu does, but if you install Ubuntu or any other variant, you can install it.
<MadHaTTer_777> yes but is it connected with the right colors
<econdudeawesome> JeffCBR: it does not, but Kubuntu does. Or you can install it via apt-get (sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for KDE+goodies)
<tripelbaby> rww sorry
<inaety> Senjai:  then how would I have the client find the server? find the IP?
<econdudeawesome> JeffCBR: those goodies are many. Perhaps one can also just install kdm and kde?
<JeffCBR> I'm actually not planning on using much of the Desktop environment. I want to run this without a monitor and just access the terminal remotely.
<inckie> i have a HP dc5750 with an internal speaker, i can only get audio playback on the internal speaker, the rear or front jacks don't work
<MadHaTTer_777> for the mini dins its green and pink i belive
<Brewer-> How do I log in as the root user?
<Senjai> the command on hte client, inaety, is ssh -l username ip
<tripelbaby> I was told to do find . -name *.avi  to find .avi files... I cant find the path after I find the files in Nautilus.  This is terrible. Please help., It looks like I have to "be in" or indicate the directory of the disk I am searching in. BUT I have two disks both called the same. I dont know how to alter that. I dont know how to do a directory of "Computer" in terminal.
<rww> !root | Brewer-
<ubottu> Brewer-: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Senjai> inaety, where the username is a username on the machine your accessing
<JeffCBR> I'm impressed how far Linux has come as far as "just working".
<timewriter> you can set up the root password
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<JeffCBR> 10 years ago, it took us weeks just to get the ethernet card working.
<tripelbaby> timewriter, there is no Root
<JeffCBR> Not, I boot from a disk, and it has sound, video, network already going. :D
<MadHaTTer_777> lol@jeff
<timewriter> tripelbaby, i can sudo -i then passwd
<JeffCBR> Now*
<rww> JeffCBR: I thought the same thing today. I put a live CD in a random laptop someone was having problems with, and it worked fine without any configuration.
<Brewer-> rww, I need to edit a file that only the user "root" can edit. Its the php.ini file for XAMPP
<timewriter> and i have a root password
<inaety> Senjai: the name of my server is inaety-ubuntu and my username is inaety.  So would it be ssh -l inaety@inaety-ubuntu IP?
<tripelbaby> JeffCBR, and 10 years ago no one was using it or few
<timewriter> which i can use with su
<rww> Brewer-: then do "sudo nano /whatever/path/to/php.ini"
<Brewer-> Thank you
<Senjai> inaety, use the local IP, not the computer nam
<JeffCBR> I used Mandrake, Corel, and Red Hat. Are they all gone, now?
<timewriter> btw , i can login as root via terminal
<Senjai> inaety, try that
<ghost__> How i install flash for firefox? some how i'm unable to download
<inaety> Senjai: the local IP according to ifconfig?
<tripelbaby> I cant find the path of a file I have found. Please help this baby
<MadHaTTer_777> 20 years ago i was 6 and it took me 5 mins to get a ether card with a bsod working jeff
<rww> timewriter: We're aware that it's possible to set a root password. It is not, however, supported in this channel.
<timewriter> ok rww
<JeffCBR> MadHaTTer_777, you are one of the special ones. :D
<timewriter> is there a security issue ?
<rww> timewriter: see the RootSudo link ubottu gave earlier, it goes into details
<Senjai> yes
<MadHaTTer_777> yeah i built that windows 3.1 machine from parts from the dump
<timewriter> i cant open any link with my fantastic connection
<Senjai> Make sure you use the ethernet one, if your wired in
<Senjai> or the wireless, if your connected wirelessly
<timewriter> <--- HDSPA
<JeffCBR> Oh, Windows?
<Senjai> you should get something like 192.168.x.x
<Senjai> inaety, depending on your setup
<rww> !who | General note
<ubottu> General note: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<willystylee> MadHaTTer_777: yes, it definately all hooked up correct
<shcherbak> tripelbaby: What do you mean: I cannot find path...?
<inaety> Senjai: I don't see how that would  work if, say, I was on a remote connection though
<Senjai> inaety, externally?
<MadHaTTer_777> did u try set serial?
<tyler_d> having a problem configuring davmail, I have all the setup etc correct for this, however within evolution I receive the error, "Connection to 127.0.0.1 refused" I have also tried with localhost, I have verified that both exist within /etc/hosts , what am I missing please?
<inaety> Senjai: yeah, like not at my universit
<Senjai> inaety, first, lets check if your ssh is actually running, go onto your server, and ssh into itself: ssh localhost
<JeffCBR> MadHaTTer_777, 20 years ago you had an ethernet card?
<timewriter> 2 mins to download a wallpaper
<inaety> Senjai: ah man, I'm at work right now so I can't
<MadHaTTer_777> yes
<ghost__> How i install flash for firefox? some how i'm unable to download
<willystylee> MadHaTTer_777: 1.whats set serial 2.what are the dins?
<inaety> Senjai: I'll see if I can get on locally
<JeffCBR> Man, you were ahead of the curve? I hadlike 28.8 modem...
<inaety> when Im back
<xangua> ghost__:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Senjai> inaety, ok, thats step one, then you have to note that your uni may not forward port 22 to your computer
<willystylee> JeffCBRlol
<inaety> Senjai: which would mean I'm screwed?
<ghost__> thx
<ghost__> let me see
<JeffCBR> I remember for amazingly fast 56.6k modems seemed when we first got them.
<Senjai> inaety, It depends on their setup, sometimes their routers just block it
<timewriter> 2.55 kb/sec
<MadHaTTer_777> mini dins r little round plugs with about 6 pins and a rectangle key in them
<timewriter> haha
<Senjai> inaety, you can go on your server, go to whatismyip.com, use that ip and try ssh'ing into that
<Senjai> inaety, it would be wise to first make sure ssh is actually running though :P
<Senjai> inaety, ssh localhost, as aforementioned
<inaety> Senjai: Yeah, haha.  Okay man I appreciate the help I'll try it out when I get back
<econdudeawesome> hey all--how does one add a path for bash? I need to get a program working that I typically have to cd to and then type "./<program>".
<Senjai> inaety, No worries :)
<Senjai> econdudeawesome, go to your home folder
<Senjai> econdudeawesome, type gedit .bashrc
<MadHaTTer_777> set is a terminal command
<Senjai> econdudeawesome, add: PATH=$PATH:extra/path/here
<shcherbak> econdudeawesome: in .bashrc - add PATH=$PATH:/new/path
<willystylee> MadHaTTer_777:i dont think this  unit has 'mini dins'
<Senjai> MadHaTTer_777, Econdudeawesome, set is only temporary
<tripelbaby> shcherbak, wow are you dutch or what (lots of consonants in a row) I mean: in gui I do control-F and search on .avi -- then I want to know what directory it is in. Properties cuts off the string. --- So I want the path, you know the charstring that tells where it is inthe filestructure.
<Senjai> econdudeawesome, You can seperate extra paths with :, just make sure $PATH is there so you don't lose the default paths
 * tripelbaby explodes
<Schizoid> If I install a gtk theme with the ubuntu theme installer, where exactly are the theme files put?
<MadHaTTer_777> what plugs does it use for your kbd and mouse usb?
<timewriter> Schizoid, in your home directory
<Schizoid> timewriter: yeah, but under what hidden dir?
<econdudeawesome> shcherbak: Senjai: this won't overwrite the paths already there?
<timewriter> .themes
<timewriter> .icons
<timewriter> and so
<willystylee> MadHaTTer_777: it uses usb for keyboard & mouse
<Senjai> econdudeawesome, $PATH contains all the default Paths, so if you include it, it wont
<Senjai> econdudeawesome, if you don't it will overwrite them. PATH=$PATH:path/path:other/path
<Senjai> econdudeawesome, same as saying New = Old + this + that
<MadHaTTer_777> brb i need a smoke break
<econdudeawesome> Senjai: I see. If I don't have any path variables, then adding PATH=$PATH:extra/path/here is fine?
<willystylee> lol
<Random832> econdudeawesome: it's very unlikely that you don't already have one
<Senjai> econdudeawesome, you already have $PATH variables, type $PATH in terminal to see the default ones, this addition just adds paths to the original ones
<willystylee> anyone else think they could help me with my problem?
<Random832> it is set on startup to "/bin:/usr/bin" and your login script probably already adds more to that
<econdudeawesome> done :-)
<econdudeawesome> thanks guys!
<Senjai> econdudeawesome, welcome :)
<econdudeawesome> (and gals, as the case may be!)
<porjo> I'd like to setup sudo so that my username isn't prompted for a password on certain commands - but is prompted for anything else
<shcherbak> tripelbaby: got it!!!!
<shcherbak> tripelbaby: press ctrl-2
<Senjai> shcherbak, that sounds.. too easy for linux..
<Senjai> :)
<porjo> what do I put in sudoers?
<Senjai> projo, no idea -__-
<shcherbak> lumntripelbaby: in preferencies and in tab "List coliumn" Location, it will show path in last cou
<shcherbak> *column*
<pyrony> can i follow any of u on twitter?
<shcherbak> Senjai: I agree, Nautilus sucks
<Logan_WP> !ot | pyrony
<ubottu> pyrony: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shcherbak> pyrony: Sure, do you donate?
<JeffCBR> Any 3D UIs for Linux?
<pyrony> sorry lagan
<Random832> porjo: "username ALL (ALL) NOPASSWD: [your list of commands]"
<MadHaTTer_777> i need support :(
<Senjai> Que pasa MadHaTTer_777 ?
<timewriter> this seagate hdd is driving me crazy
<timewriter> im gonna send it to garbage
<Senjai> timewriter, ill have it :)
<mdg2> I get this message "block device /dev/fd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only" how can I read and write?
<timewriter> you wont blame me for destroying your nerves
<kan3> does netbook not support ATI
<timewriter> it makes squeejy noises
<timewriter> squeeky
<MadHaTTer_777> msg just chmod 777 it
<timewriter> at the same interval
<porjo> Random832: thanks, that's what I've got currently , however I'm now restricted to those commands only
<slie> d-punch
<peaveyman> is there a way to have numlock on at startup
<pyrony> pea: if u push the butn..
<maco2> mdg2: fd0 means floppy disk. move the little slider on the floppy from the locked position
<peaveyman> ok
<Senjai> peaveyman, create a program that enables it, and run it at startup?
<Senjai> lol
<JeffCBR> Peavey, your BIOS might have a setting to control that.
<MadHaTTer_777> geeze ive only been using linux a week am i still a nood when im solving other ppls probs?
<mdg2> maco2: really?  that's what that means?
<Random832> porjo: are you not in the admin group?
<DaGeek247> peaveyman it should be in the bis settings
<peaveyman> ok
<mdg2> maco2: I did and it still tells me that
<DaGeek247> *bios
<slie> d-punch
<JeffCBR> Ubuntu include an irc client?
<porjo> Random832: sorry, I misread your comment. Let me try that again...
<MadHaTTer_777> msg2 yes fd0= floopy disk device 0 in the /dev
 * JeffCBR felt a little dirty downloading mIRC...
<timewriter> im gonna copy what i need of it , and dispose it
<mdg2> MadHaTTer_777: any idea where I change from read only to read/write - users and groups?
<Random832> JeffCBR: you can install xchat irssi or any other irc client
<shcherbak> JeffCBR: irssi, xchat, others
<slie> d-punch
<pyrony> j #haskell
<MadHaTTer_777> cd /dev then rclick and goto the permissions tab
<pyrony> oops sry
<jon_athon> recommendations for video editing software?
<MadHaTTer_777> msg
<Random832> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<porjo> JeffCBR: I use firefox's chatzilla plugin - it's basic, but does the job
<MadHaTTer_777> mdg2*
<Senjai> !chmod | mdg2
<ubottu> mdg2: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<DaGeek247> jon_athon whakind? creation, editing?
<JeffCBR> shcherbak: Any of those CLI?
<gsp2009> jon_athon: openshot is pretty good
<porjo> Random832: thanks, that works
<jon_athon> DaGeek247, just gotta splice a couple .vob files together
<jon_athon> and convert to wmv
<MadHaTTer_777> yeah or do it in terminal like senji said
<teb_> kdenlive and openshot is good software for video edit
<shcherbak> JeffCBR: irssi, and weechat
<Random832> JeffCBR: most peopel misuse the term "CLI", but irssi runs in a terminal
<Senjai> Terminal > IDE, eventually :)
<JeffCBR> Cool. :D
<Senjai> did i JUST say IDE? I meant GUI..
<MadHaTTer_777> lol
<JeffCBR> Random832: Meaning if I don't load Gnome, I can't run it?
<DaGeek247> jon_athon pitivi. its a lot like windows movie maker it should do the job.
<Senjai> It's useful to learn, so..
<MadHaTTer_777> kinda a big dif there ahh senji
<MadHaTTer_777> lol
<jon_athon> DaGeek247, thanks
<Senjai> Thinking one thing, typed another :/
<Random832> JeffCBR: no, that doesn't mean that, why would you think that means that
<shcherbak> JeffCBR: irssi have awesome documentation, and script pack is in repos.
<Random832> it's just a pet peeve of mine - i consider 'CLI' to exclude full screen text mode programs like irssi, vim, and so on
<Random832> it's not a _command_ _line_ interface
<Random832> ed is CLI, vi is not
<timewriter> how do i remove something from /etc/fstab ?
<timewriter> just edit it ?
<MadHaTTer_777> i like notepad myself
<Senjai> timewriter, rm
<timewriter> thabk you
<MadHaTTer_777> gedit
<timewriter> thank*
<Random832> Senjai: what
<JeffCBR> I might be confusing my terminology here, but I thought a terminal was something that accessed a CLI from a graphical environment, as opposed to simply having only the command line as your interface.
<timewriter> i need to remove this Baracuda
<Random832> timewriter: just edit it
<Senjai> OH
<Senjai> Omg
<timewriter> thank you Random832
<Senjai> Sorry..
<Senjai> Blanked..
<FloodBot3> Senjai: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MadHaTTer_777> floodbot shut up
<Fluttershy> I'd switch back to irssi in a heartbeat if there was a good notification menu script...
<timewriter> lol
<JeffCBR> Random832: Perhaps my question should have been do those run in the CLI?
<Fluttershy> WeeChat has one, but it's tedious
<Random832> JeffCBR: technically a terminal also applies to the linux virtual consoles  [alt-f1 etc] and to physical devices, but otherwise... CLI is often misused, it's not like it's _your_ misconception
<Random832> but yes irssi runs in text mode
<timewriter> away for a smoke until the star wars box set is copying
<Prinler> Hey guys
<pyrony> #usguys
<timewriter> i like bluray Yoda
<Senjai> !ot timewriter
<Senjai> !ot | timewriter
<ubottu> timewriter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<timewriter> im there too
<MadHaTTer_777> !kill @FloodBot
<JeffCBR> Sorry, Random832, I think I'm missing your point. On the upside, 10.10 just finished unstalling on a machine I thought was looooong dead.
<JoeMofknDot2> has anyone put ubuntu 10.10 on a thinkpad t510
<Prinler> If i put a blue ray dvd drive in my linux pc... would it work under like xbmc?
<DaGeek247> !kill > FloodBot3
<ubottu> FloodBot3, please see my private message
<DaGeek247> :p
<MadHaTTer_777> !kill @FloodBot3
<matiu> so it turns out grub doens't like to be installed on partitionless drives
<matiu> I hope my giant drive wide lvm group is still there :o
<DaGeek247> !kll > DaGeek247
<MadHaTTer_777> !kill FloodBot3
<Ben64> wtf
<timewriter> file transfer speed is better than on windows 7 64bit
<timewriter> on my machine
<churland> private message
<MadHaTTer_777> !kill ubottu
<Senjai> !ot
<shcherbak> JeffCBR: I bet Random832 belives everything beyond 8 bit is distraction
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Senjai> :(
<shcherbak> MadHaTTer_777: please.
<MadHaTTer_777> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Logan_WP> come on
<timewriter> im talking about Ubuntu , Senjai
<DaGeek247> this is getting spammy
<Logan_WP> somebody kick him
<Senjai> timewriter, wasnt talking about you :)
<Random832> shcherbak: i didn't say there was anything WRONG with fullscreen or even gui programs
<timewriter> ok :)
<Random832> just it's not called CLI
<Logan_WP> thanks mneptok
<shcherbak> Random832: I am just picky.
 * mneptok bows
<DaGeek247> ll
<DaGeek247> *lol
<pyrony> <3
<tripelbaby> shcherbak, Oh, of course.  OK have to search again cause all results vanished.
<DaGeek247> someone should have told him about the ability to explore ubottus commands without spamming
<shcherbak> DaGeek247: You shown him how ;)
<Senjai> MadHatter formally requests to be unbanned :/
<timewriter> does ubuntu any special features if a Android phone is connected to the machine ?
<Senjai> He said he didn't know about the ability to message the bot.
<timewriter> offer*
<Senjai> timewriter, I believe theirs software out for it
<timewriter> mhm
<shcherbak> -b+b ???
<timewriter> i might get a android phone
<timewriter> they look promising
<tripelbaby> shcherbak, when I look at "computer" in list, the other drives dont have the proper path, they say 40 GB Hard Disk: 40 GB Filesystem which isnt the path. I think the path starts with /media --- I need to learn this stuff. I dont have "some basics" and so I keep flailing.
<Random832> shcherbak: changed from a plain ban to a forward
<tripelbaby> timewriter, re phone. where are you?
<tripelbaby> usa?
<timewriter> nah
<ruan_> hi, i got a problem
<timewriter> Transylvania
<tripelbaby> nevermind then TimeRider
<tripelbaby> nevermind then timewrite
<tripelbaby> nevermind then timewriter
<timewriter> :)
<pagan0ne> ok guys, i think i have an issue... "Preparing to replace login 1:4.1.4.2-1ubuntu3 (using .../login_1%3a4.1.4.2-1ubuntu3.2_i386.deb) ...
<pagan0ne> Unpacking replacement login ...
<pagan0ne> " been like that for 2 hours, i am certain it froze, is there a GOOD way to fix this w/o booting off usb?
<tripelbaby> vampire!
<ruan_> i tried ubuntu with the livecd, installed it, and idk how to restart now
<timewriter> i was one , but i got cured
<tripelbaby> do you know how to power down ruan?  or to logout?
<ruan_> nope
<shcherbak> tripelbaby: Yes /media/ is in Ubuntu mount point for removables, Nautius do not show this, because it offers shortcut to such drives.
<ruan_> the shutdown button only shows suspend or hibernate
<pagan0ne> ruan_, if you can get to console, sudo shutdown -h now
<gnewb> ruan_: Remove the CD?
<ruan_> ok
<ruan_> its running off the cd
<tripelbaby> OK look on the panel (that's the thin strip on the top)  ok go to add to panel with a rightclick
<timewriter> ruan_, configure it from Power Managemenbt
<ruan_> i'll restart
<ruan_> brb
<pagan0ne> anyone have any ideas on my issue?
<Senjai> pagan0ne, whats wrong?
<pyrony> pagan0ne: not really
<Senjai> pagan0ne, oh, not Im not that cool.
<jon_athon> anyone skilled with pitivi?
<pagan0ne> "Preparing to replace login 1:4.1.4.2-1ubuntu3 (using .../login_1%3a4.1.4.2-1ubuntu3.2_i386.deb) ...
<pagan0ne>  Unpacking replacement login ...
<pagan0ne>  " been like that for 2 hours, i am certain it froze, is there a GOOD way to fix this w/o booting off usb?
<timewriter> ruan_, open a terminal and type sudo reboot
<pagan0ne> Senjai, ?
<BitWraith> how do I prevent ubuntu from loading services that I don't use?
<shcherbak> pagan0ne: is it after update/upgrade ?
<Senjai> Sorry I saw it above, I don't have an answer
<tripelbaby> shcherbak, I still cant get the path. when I switch to list view then I haev to research and it comes back in icon view
<pagan0ne> shcherbak, after an apt-get upgrade
<timewriter> BitWraith, Preferences > Startup Applications
<ruan_> ok its rebooting
<tripelbaby> shcherbak, and I cant find the path to cd into the directory to use find
<pagan0ne> shcherbak, an auto-update actually
<BitWraith> my friend has a box that is starting dnsmasq whenever his connection comes up, and it's messing with another DNS server he needs to use
<tripelbaby> shcherbak, good reasons for what they do notwithstanding
<PyjamaSpank> I've installed 10.10 to an SSD, I've read that to use "noatime" and move the tmp to the SSD. Is there anything else I should do?
 * tripelbaby implodes
<shcherbak> tripelbaby: after search press ctrl-2
<pagan0ne> ok, well im gonna kill it, and hopefully fiddle with the pkg mgmt system and get it working before i reboot
<timewriter> i love LTS
<Prinler> Anyone here have any experience with a media center box? specificly a blueray?
<timewriter> whats wrong with it
<jon_athon> why can't I edit my .vob files?
<jon_athon> when I open my .vob files in pitivi they show one second in length, I can't edit them, but they play for a full 45 minutes
<tripelbaby> shcherbak, I did. I told you I did. I told you twice what happens after I do. What happens is that all the find results vanish. Then after I search again they come back in icon view. -- I am well familiar with using icon view or list view.
<timewriter> they are DVD files
<tripelbaby> my question is so simple that no one can figure it out cause it's trapped inside a set of invisible assumptions you "all have"
<jon_athon> timewriter, is that bad?
<timewriter> no
<timewriter> why would you edit them ?
<Disturbed1> Hello.
<jon_athon> timewriter, I did a class project, I gotta remove some stuff
<tripelbaby> jon_athon, I've seen that in windows. No it's not bad, it is what dvd files are called. -- I also have problems relating to that kind of thing.
<timewriter> you need a dedicated editing software that is able to edit dvds
<tripelbaby> !ask | Disturbed1
<ubottu> Disturbed1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shcherbak> tripelbaby: strange, what directory are you looking in and what is the query?
<timewriter> but i dont know if it is possible
<jon_athon> tripelbaby, relating how?
<timewriter> you my need to redo the project
<Senjai> !bot abuse | tripelbaby
<timewriter> might*
<ubottu> tripelbaby: Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<Prinler> Anyone have media box experience?
<tripelbaby> shcherbak, I have found some .avi files and I want to find out where they are on the HD. Not my primary HD but a couple of other HDs. Both named the same afaik
<timewriter> possibly
<jon_athon> is there any .vob editing software?
<Logan_WP> !anyone | Prinler
<ubottu> Prinler: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tripelbaby> Senjai I didnt do that.
<jon_athon> timewriter, no can do on the redo... it's do fri, and I have to critique it
<Disturbed1> !behaviour
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Prinler> Shoooooot
<Prinler> Does ubuntu support blueray
<tripelbaby> nevermind I have more things to dealwith than a simple crit. I am trying to deal with my computer. sorry I tried to help.
<jon_athon> tripelbaby, ?
<shcherbak> tripelbaby: Try to set List view as default (nad add colunt with path), but with terminal you would be better.
<Logan_WP> !bluray | Prinler
<ubottu> Prinler: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jon_athon> tripelbaby, who and what are you talking about?
<timewriter> jon_athon, have you tried avidemux ?
<gnewb> triplebaby: Are they mounted?
<tripelbaby> shcherbak, I dont know how to set the list view as default. I've asked that before.
<Disturbed1> How do I change the login screen wallpaper?
<tripelbaby> jon_athon, sorry I cant help you.
<jon_athon> timewriter, nope
<jon_athon> timewriter, but I will
<timewriter> install it , it might do simple tasks
<Frenk> Hello, I have a small problem with a perl script. Here is the error and which perl and perl -v. Can anyone suggest a solution? Thx http://pastebin.com/aUErJsek
<Logan_WP> !perl | Frenk
<Logan_WP> wait, no
<shcherbak> tripelbaby: Edit > Preferences > (first tab, top)
<Logan_WP> Frenk: ask in #perl
<Frenk> Logan_WP: the source should work, its just ubuntu is missing smth and I dont get it.
<shcherbak> jon_athon: find in Nautiuls (battle with misconception)
<jon_athon> shcherbak, ?
<shcherbak> jon_athon: Your question to tripelbaby
<timewriter> hello Mr Cpudan80 Sir
<jon_athon> oh
<JeffCBR> Rebooting into Ubuntu for the first time (and Linux for the first time in years). :D
<Senjai> ~
<BitWraith> \0/
<shcherbak> jon_athon: good boy.
<droidftw> is it possible to install unity on the desktop version
<shcherbak> sorry, ment to JeffCBR
<jon_athon> shcherbak, oh
<jon_athon> shcherbak, I was confused
<jon_athon> XD
<lulohlz> hola luis_lopez
<tripelbaby> shcherbak, I've looked under all these things and cant find out how to set the default view of my window -- appearance windows nautilus-actions
<yamina> est-ce que par exemple la structure d'une mole et qu'Ule engendrerait un champ inverse à son symétrique vectoriel?
<jon_athon> Woah this is sooooo werid
<jon_athon> werid
<jon_athon> werid
<jon_athon> weird
<FloodBot3> jon_athon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Senjai> yamina, #ubuntu-fr ?? i think
<BitWraith> lol
<jon_athon> crap
<rww> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tripelbaby> shcherbak, -- got it EDIT, Prefs... TY I'll search again
<tripelbaby> gnewb, hi they are mounted. I'm almost burnt. I'm ready to smoke a cigarette and I dont smoke any more.
<tripelbaby> gnewb, I think it's time to do something else.
<yamina> yes, sorry
<tripelbaby> shcherbak, it does not give the path.
<yamina> not here ... ops
<tripelbaby> my question is so simple that no one can figure it out cause it's trapped inside a set of invisible assumptions you "all have"
<tripelbaby> shcherbak, it does not give the path. only the filename
<shcherbak> tripelbaby: same menu, but 4th tab, tick Location
<tripelbaby> k
<Cale> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 and version 10.2 r152 of the flash plugin for Firefox, and in many places I can't input text (though copy/paste will work), notably in UStream's chat box. Has anyone else run into this?
<gnewb> triplebaby: Okee doke, I had to ask ,,
<tripelbaby> shcherbak, oh bingo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Senjai> !flash | Cale
<ubottu> Cale: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Senjai> I don't know anything about that, but you might find more there
<Cale> Flash is installed
 * tripelbaby cries with relief
<Cale> okay
<Senjai> Did you install it through a repository
<matiu> What's a good size for /boot partition ?
<shubbar> plash plugin keep crashing
<shubbar> flash
<Senjai> shubbar, yep :)
<Cale> I believe I just used Adobe's package
<shubbar> how can i watch youtube?
<gnewb> !flash | shubbar
<ubottu> shubbar: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Senjai> It shouldn't crash a LOT.. just occasionaly
<shubbar> Senjai, always crashing constantly
<Senjai> I would purge it
<Senjai> and install it from the ubuntu repository
 * shcherbak hugs tripelbaby with tears of joy in eyes
<Senjai> and see if it still occurs
<Senjai> also I use google chrom
<MrBmx> hey
<arand> matiu: depending on circumstances around 50->200MB I'd guess, you can assume one kernel is approx. 16MB, so it all comes down to how many you plan to have installed simultaneously
<ruan> ok im back
<Iron_Chef> what's the best way to install openmotif in lucid?
<ruan> i cant boot ubuntu though
<ruan> tried installing it twice
<MrBmx> i havea quick question
<Senjai> !ask | MrBmx
<ubottu> MrBmx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gnewb> ruan: Is it a clean install or a dual-boot install?
<ruan> i tried dual booting but installing on the same partition as windows
<Anon7-2521> Hello.
<ruan> that was a bad idea i think
<JeffCBR> Is Update Manager keeping "sudo apt-get install irssi" from working?
 * Senjai waves at Anon7-2521 
<arand> ruan: Using wubi then I assume?
<gnewb> ruan: Yes, that could be an error.
<joobie> Entry 'etc' in / (2) has an incorrect filetype (was 2, should be 0). .. how can i confirm what 'filetype 2' is and 'filetype 0' is? I get this when i run fsck.. i know forsure it's a directory, but just want to confirm that type 0 is a dir
<MrBmx> if i install ubuntu on my machine running vista, i will still be able to run vista or ubuntu at my choice right? and if i choose to uninstall ubuntu it will not effect any of my current vista settings/information?
<ruan> im running on the livecd now
<Anon7-2521> I am running 10.04 Lucid on a MBP 5,5. All of a sudden, yesterday, my brightness levels do not work at all. On the brightness applet, there is an "x" and it shows as being low. What do?
<Senjai> MrBmx yes
<shcherbak> JeffCBR: It is installtion command, what and how supposed to keep it?
<xangua> !dualboot | MrBmx
<ubottu> MrBmx: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Anon7-2521> Also, when I unplug my computer, the screen does not dim, despite it being set ti.
<Anon7-2521> s/ti/to/
<elfrank> I have newbie question. I'm running ubuntu on a live flash drive. Every time I try to install it, it hands at the prepating  to install ubuntu... and I have to quit it. Is there a way to do this through the terminal?
<ruan> but i cant boot ubuntu, is it because im not using a seperate partition?
<arand> JeffCBR: What kind of error does it give?
 * Senjai pets PasketOfBuppies
<tripelbaby> I found out, to name a disk you name a partition. To name a partition you use gparted not nautilus. Thank you for all your attention friends.  -- inc shcherbak
<arand> ruan: How did you install it? Wubi? LiveCD?
<ruan> live cd
<tripelbaby> goes to reboot from livecd
<JeffCBR> "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<MrBmx> thank you senjai... one last thing, if i install ubuntu i will not lose my current vista information (e.g music pics and so fourth) correct?
<Senjai> MrBmx, no
<gnewb> tripelbaby: YES!
<ruan> booted off of the livecd, changed boot settings to hard drive after install, cant boot
<Senjai> MrBmx, Just follow the setup instructions, and choose to boot alongside vista
<shcherbak> JeffCBR: Do you run any other installations or updates?>
<Senjai> MrBmx, When you boot, you can select "Windows Recovery Environment" from the menu to load vista
<arand> JeffCBR: Yes, you can only have one package manager running at the same time
<JeffCBR> "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<JeffCBR> I see.
<tripelbaby> ruan, when you boot up from scratch you should get a text screen that allows you to use the arrow keys to chose which partition to boot from. At this place Ubuntu wubi "looks like" a different partition even though it is not one. It is one of the choices.
<Anon7-2521> Has anyone come across this problem before? i searched the forums extensively, but as of yet have not found a working solution
<elfrank> I tried already a few times and I get the same results while trying to install
<Senjai> Anon7-2521, Whats the issue?
<ruan> i didnt get a text screen to choose a partition
<tripelbaby> ruan, warning about wubi. The files "inside" of wubi are only accessible when you have booted into wubi.
<MrBmx> thank you senjai
<Anon7-2521>  I am running 10.04 Lucid on a MBP 5,5. All of a sudden, yesterday, my brightness levels do not work at all. On the brightness applet, there is an "x" and it shows as being low. What do? Also, when I unplug my computer, the screen does not dim, despite it being set ti.
<matiu> thanks arand .. I ended up making it 1 GB
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: I am assuming you are using a laptop and are asking about the power management?
<Senjai> tough call, I have no clue.
<ruan> but i installed on the same partition as windows
<ruan> is this a problem?
<Anon7-2521> I am using a laptop, yes.
<Senjai> MrBmx, No problem :)
<Anon7-2521> But it is not an option in the power management tab
<tripelbaby> ruan, this is not a problem per say. it is your situation.
<ruan> because it seemed to wipe windows, not that i mind, but i need to boot into an os
<tripelbaby> ruan: when you boot, do you see the text screen?
<ruan> no
<arand> matiu: That is likely a bit over the top, but as long as you don't desperately need the space... You normally don't need a separate /boot unless you want to.
<gnewb> ruan: There are some very good Utilities and Forensics in GParted and other places that could resolve that for you.
<ruan> only a "loading dmi pool data" screen and it freezes at that
<tripelbaby> ruan, I cant help you with that one, what you have has been addressed here by others. You have lost the grub2 (or grub for older versions)
<Anon7-2521> gsp2009: Despite checking numerous times, and updating the repositories and chanign x11, nothing has worked. the screen is on full brightness all the time, despite the birghtness applet showing the screen as off.
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: do you get an error at boot/login?
<Anon7-2521> No.
<matiu> arand: yeah, I redid it to 500 mb
<ruan> should i start a new partition?
<tripelbaby> ruan, good luck. First: save anything you do not want to lose
<matiu> arand: I was using my left over gentoo partition that was 32 M .. and wondering why ubuntu install wasn't working .. turns out it needs bigger :)
<I-are-> how do I use an abstract class in my code?  If I am unable to instantiate it, does that mean I just use it similar to a static class?
<JeffCBR> What ever happened to LOAF?
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: this look familiar? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/555122
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 555122 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Cannot adjust brightness in Lucid Lynx" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maco2> matiu: yeah...needs about 2gb
<ruan> ok im going to try an install on a new partition this time
<tripelbaby> ruan, when you type in this channel, you should start the line with the NICK of the person you are addressing. that makes the line red for them. Like this one is for you.
<gnewb> ruan: First things first, do you have a backup of the Windows?
<Anon7-2521> Somewhat but not completely
<arand> matiu: maco2: That is for / filesystem though, not for just /boot as in this case
<matiu> maco2	wha ? I made it 500 MB from arand's suggestion
<shubbar> now i install the adobe-flashplugin or the flashplugin-installer ?
<maco2> arand: ahhh ok
<Anon7-2521> gsp2009: When unplugged, nothing happens
<matiu> arand: yeah I'm talking just /boot
<tripelbaby> gnewb, I leave this to you. hi5
<maco2> matiu: i thought you meant for the entirety of /
<ruan> gnewb: i have a backup of windows
<matiu> fs is like 200 GB
<matiu> :D
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: what model laptop?
<Anon7-2521> gsp2009: Also, when pressing the function key, nothing happens
<matiu> plus 5 TB of LVM partitions :)
<Anon7-2521> it's a MacBook Pro 5,5
<Senjai> linux should come with a facepalm program
<ruan> lol
<matiu> Thanks maco2 .. you had me worried there for a second :)
<ruan> reinstalling on a diff. partition
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: are you booting plugged in or no? same problem either way?
<whisperkiller> i have issues with the wireless with 10.10 and someone told me to try an earlier version because 10.10 has issues with wireless
<whisperkiller> is 10.04 suitable?
<DaGeek247> yes
<Senjai> !wifi | whisperkiller
<ubottu> whisperkiller: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shcherbak> Senjai: There is sript with analise frequency and structure of given commands, and eventually gives you message like: It's OK. or Dont give up, or plays relaxing music.
<jon_athon> timewriter, you know how to use this avidemux?
<gnewb> ruan: Good, now just start from scratch, please read the How to Install guide at Ubuntu.com. Is rather simple to understand and please print it out , then make certain the MD5 is correct, then install and enjoy, main thing is just let it install, is almost an unattended operation, put the username, password, timezones and whatnot, is all explained on the Ubuntu Download page.
<Senjai> shcherbak huh?
<JeffCBR> Anyone recommend a wireless card that works well with 10.10? I haven't purchased mine yet.
<shcherbak> Senjai: instead of palmface
<Senjai> shcherbak, agreed, JeffCBR, let me figure out what I have, I dont have problem
<shcherbak> ok
<gnewb> ruan: And you are wise, ALWAYS make a backup, always.
<skutr3> can someone help me add myself to the sudoers file please????????
<gnewb> skutr3: Try gksudo?
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: can you cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state ?
<skutr3> gnewb: command not found
<shcherbak> skutr3: add yourself to adm group
<gaelfx> if I wanted move my '/' to an SSD, how would I do that? Is it possible?
<skutr3> shcherbak: how?
<epi> HI, some days ago battery is not charging, can somebody help me ?
<Senjai> gaelfx, yes, its ... something that you might have to google, I know its been done though
<shcherbak> skutr3: adduser <name of user>:adm (need to be done by sudoer)
<Senjai> !ask | epi
<ubottu> epi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skutr3> shcherbak: im the only user
<Inphernal> Hey, I'm having trouble burning CDs, my drive will play DVDs and CDs fine, but I cannot burn them in Ubuntu or Windows. How can I check what the problem is?
<Senjai> epi, what more can you tell us
<gaelfx> Senjai: cool, I was thinking about buying a 16gb SSD and I was hoping I wouldn't have to reinstall to use it
<shcherbak> type: groups <your user name>
<shcherbak> skutr3: ^^^^
<rww> in before -j
<Senjai> gaelfx, My friends have done it, Im not pro enough though
<gaelfx> epi: does your laptop still work with the power adapter plugged in?
<skutr3> shcherbak: skutr3 : skutr3
<Senjai> nick Bash
<Bash> :)
<timewriter> jon_athon, no
<timewriter> i never use it
<epi> it works when is plugged
<jon_athon> crai
<jon_athon> crap
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: can you cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state ?
<DaGeek247> FloodBots are spamming! :p
<gaelfx> Senjai: Well, at least I know it's not impossible, that's encouragement enough :D
<shcherbak> skutr3: well, how it happened?
<rww> DaGeek247: working as intended. turn off mode changes ;P
<Anon7-2521> Wow. I'm sorry.
<Anon7-2521> My internet is full of AIDS and FAIL
<skutr3> schaetec: idk i just installed
<Senjai> all the shell nicknames are registered.. :(
<Anon7-2521> What do I need to do, gsp2009?
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state ?
<skutr3> shcherbak: idk i just installed
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: from a CLI
<Anon7-2521> pastebin?
<DaGeek247> rww im using pda. it doesnt have that feature
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: did that make a diff to the applet?
<gaelfx> epi: then there's a good chance that the battery is dead or that it's connection to power has been messed up somehow. I suggest taking it to a service center
<Anon7-2521> No
<shcherbak> skutr3: you could drop to root shell after reboot (resque)
<gaelfx> epi: you wouldn't want to buy a new battery just to find out that it's another problem
<skutr3> shcherbak: ho?
<Anon7-2521> And when I press the function buttons, the cursor in terminal just flashes
<skutr3> shcherbak: how?*
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: hmmm. wait one sec k?
<Anon7-2521> Thanks, gsp2009
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: pastebin the output of your cat
<shcherbak> skutr3: reboot > grub > resquemode > shell
<epi> gaelfx: I guess is another problem.
<Anon7-2521> Ok
<Senjai> epi, if your laptop works with the cord in, its likely the battery.
<Senjai> Have you tiried running something other than linux?
<Anon7-2521> gsp2009: http://pastebin.com/rCGzyJik
<gaelfx> epi: well, the surest way to find out is to pop another battery that you know is working into your machine, if possible
<^Phantom^> power's back on
<skutr3> shcherbak: dont know how to do that
<epi> Ok, i'll try to have a good battery to test
<maco2> !es | hec
<ubottu> hec: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<epi> thanks
<cntb> on eeepc installed dualbooted 10.10 netbook having wifi problem now on same eeepc1005ha on w7 side .identifies wireless networks but disconnects
<gaelfx> epi: if you normally use your computer with the power adapter, and you've done so for several months, there's a good chance that your battery got messed up, you're supposed to take them out if you won't be using battery power for extended periods of time
<maco2> tab key fail
<cntb> could it be because this network is unsecured?
<maco2> oh wrong channel haha
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: you are all up to date on your packages?
<skutr3> shcherbak: ok i found the sudoers file but cant open it with gedit
<Anon7-2521> gsp2009: I think that may be the problem. I updated yesterday.
<IdleOne> skutr3: gksudo gedit
<shcherbak> skutr3: please, paste output of: lastlog
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: check your update history in synaptic and revert back if you can
<Anon7-2521> gsp2009: How do I do that?
<skutr3> IdleOne: command not found
<shcherbak> IdleOne: he apparently do not have sudoers in system
<gaelfx> epi: also, if you plan on keeping your laptop for a long time, you should use your battery when it's 80% charged and recharge when it's at 20% to improve the life of the battery
<IdleOne> shcherbak: I see. all yours :)
<cntb> wifi card is atheros  Ar9285 and although sees networks disconnects from thw one I use now on w7 ( unsecured AMOF
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21144
<cntb> anyone ^^^^ ?
<skutr3> shcherbak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567996/
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: sorry.. just click file-history in synaptic. that will show you what you installed
<Anon7-2521> gsp2009: I installed over 400 megabytes of updates.
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: ugh...
<JeffCBR> So, I'm the only user? No root?
<shcherbak> skutr3: and paste: cat /etc/passwd
<Senjai> JeffCBR, no root password,
<Anon7-2521> Yeah. I haven't done any updates at all, and I was having serious problems with my iSight so I decided to update. Didn't fix the isight, and now I'm having this problem, gsp2009
<cntb> noone now
<shcherbak> skutr3: is it live system?
<DaGeek247> sudo passwd
<Senjai> JeffCBR, If you MUST log in as root, you can use sudo bash
<gaelfx> oops
<Loshki> JeffCBR: use sudo whenevr you want root...
<skutr3> shcherbak: i guess
<cntb> will try to seeit myself although no clue
<JeffCBR> I don't even see a user called root.
<shcherbak> skutr3: Do you run it from usb?
<skutr3> shcherbak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567998/ and live cd
<Senjai> JeffCBR, type sudo bash, your name will change to root
<Anon7-2521> gsp2009: Is there something specific I could search for in the history?
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: have you tried resinstalling gnome-power-manager using synaptic?
<Anon7-2521> No. Why would I do that?
<JeffCBR> So, I'm not a super-user, but I have access to sudo to do su stuff?
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: well, that will reinstall the package...
<Anon7-2521> No, I understand that
<Anon7-2521> I meant
<Senjai> JeffCBR, yes, Ubuntu has root, but not a password for it, so if you do what I said you can still login to root
<Inphernal> Hey, I'm having trouble burning CDs, my drive will play DVDs and CDs fine, but I cannot burn them in Ubuntu or Windows. How can I check what the problem is?
<Anon7-2521> I've never done it through the power-management function. I used the nvidia...somethinsomething repositiory, gsp2009.
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: are you running the proprietary drivers?
<Anon7-2521> gsp2009: yes
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: did you have to reinstall the drivers at single user when you upgraded kernel?
<Anon7-2521> gsp2009: I wasn't prompted to, No.
<shcherbak> skutr3: Confused, Do you have ubutnu installed on the hard drive? LiveCD do not deliver sudo right to users, there is only duest session.
 * gsp2009 assumes Anon7-2521 upgraded to a new kernel yesterday.
<shcherbak> *guest*
<skutr3> shcherbak: should i just unintstall and reinstall?
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: this may be your issue. Do you remember how to reinstall the nvidia drivers?
<skutr3> shcherbak: and yes its on the harddrive
<Ziber> Why, if I have swap labeled in /etc/fstab, should it not be used? swapon -a seems uneffective.
<Anon7-2521> gsp2009: I already did
<Anon7-2521> gsp2009: I also re-installed this: nvidia-bl-dkms
<Anon7-2521> Which is what is used for the backlight dimming
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: hmmm.. ok. so once you ran all of your upgrades, you then reinstalled the nvidia drivers?
<ninjac0de> Guys I need Some Books To know About kernel's
<Anon7-2521> gsp2009: You know what, I forgot to reboot
 * Anon7-2521 facepalms
<shcherbak> skutr3: ok, reboot, remove CD form tray, pres Shift on boot, choose Resque Mode, and pick Drop to shell in menu
<ninjac0de> From Where Can i Get This Books
<Anon7-2521> Let me reboot and then see.
<ninjac0de> Kernel How To
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: try it... k
<Senjai> ninjac0de,  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Linux+Kernel+Books
<JeffCBR> passwd
<ninjac0de> senjai :) Thanks
<Loshki> Inphernal: if it doesn't work in windows *or* linux, I'd say the hardware is broken and usually the only cure is to replace it...
<KGBWolf> anybody know where on which server #turboirc chan is on?
<Senjai> !ot | KGBWolf
<ubottu> KGBWolf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JeffCBR> sudo passwd -d root
<JeffCBR> sorry...
<Senjai> ?
<Senjai> JeffCBR..
<Senjai> What are you trying to do
<Inphernal> @Loshki: That's what I'm suspecting, but is there some way I could diagnose it and hopefully find out it's some software issue which I can fix it myself?
<JeffCBR> delete the password for root again.
<Senjai> for Ubuntu? There is no password
<shcherbak> JeffCBR: You will sleep better without password for root in Ubuntu
<Senjai> !root | JeffCBR
<ubottu> JeffCBR: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dayongge> sgs
<JeffCBR> I set the root passwd... I think.
<Senjai> you cant
<JeffCBR> Unles Ubuntu doesn't allow it.
<Senjai> its hardwired.
<Inphernal> @Loshki: I remember Nero had some diagnostic tools, but I don't have it
<Senjai> it doesn't
<JeffCBR> I didn't get an error.
<Senjai> Try logging in
<shcherbak> JeffCBR: try su root then
<Senjai> sudo bash is the only way to log into root on ubuntu, or sudo-ing another shell
<Senjai> And all that does is creates a new shell as root
<Senjai> but no root password.
<Anon7-2521> gsp2009: That did it. Wow.
 * Anon7-2521 facepalms
<lk> in the single user mode, you can edit the passwd file
<JeffCBR> su root works.
<DaGeek247> or choosing "other"' "root" and the sudo pass at login
<Senjai> !root | lk
<ubottu> lk: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: haha... glad to hear that you are up and running.
<Aikar> hi - windows nuked my mbr so i booted into live cd, apt-get install grub, then did grub-install --root-directory/media/xxxxxx/ /dev/sdb
<Aikar> it said it was all good
<Anon7-2521> gsp2009: Note to self: remeber to reboot after reinstalling drivers.
<Aikar> and whe ni rebooted i got grub.... but a shell, how do i get gui?
<lk> just change it
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: haha
<Senjai> lk, you can't it doesn't work
<Anon7-2521> gsp2009: I wish I didn't have to boot into OS X everytime I rebooted or shut down my computer >.<
<Senjai> lk, ubuntu ignores passwd for root, doesn't even read the file I believe.
<Senjai> not for root at least
<rww> Ubuntu sets the password hash to something that will never match an actual password.
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: :(
<arand> Aikar: You did not get a menu?
<Anon7-2521> gsp2009: Yeah it's really annoying. But if I don't then my iSight doesn't work.
<Senjai> rww, Oh, Guess I'm wrong
<JeffCBR> rww: on install?
<lk> last time,I change my root shell "/bin/bash" to "bash",
<SleepyCow2> Hello all. I am new to Ubuntu, and have limited Unix/Linux experience, and am looking for some help upgrading my installation of ShrewSoft VPN Client in Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop Edition. Specifically, the latest version included in the Ubuntu software repository in 2.1.5,
<rww> JeffCBR: when it writes /etc/shadow, yes
<SleepyCow2> but I need to upgrade to 2.1.7 to connect to my VPN device. Can anyone assist me?
<Aikar> arand: nope
<rww> It's "!" or "x" or something. I forget.
<SleepyCow2> I can download a source tarball but don't really know whwere to go from there.
<maco2> rww: either works
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: that is annoying.. anyway I gotta jet... have a good one.
<maco2> rww: well actually i think it's  ! or * ...
<arand> JeffCBR: You can set a root password, yes, as per the wiki page linkes a couple of times above, however it is not recommended, and you shiould be able to get the equivalent by running "sudo -i"
<maco2> rww: but since x is an impossible hash too (far too short for one.....) thatd be equally effective
<Anon7-2521> gsp2009: Thanks for your help
<rww> maco2: that sounds more right
<gsp2009> Anon7-2521: you are welcome.
<JeffCBR> So, if I've sent the root passwd, will "passwd -d root" delete it again?
<shcherbak> JeffCBR: -l
<JeffCBR> lock
<shcherbak> JeffCBR: man passwd
<JeffCBR> ok, thanks.
<JeffCBR> just wasn't sure if the default setting was "locked" or "deleted".
<arand> JeffCBR: Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#root%20account
<JeffCBR> !root leads me to believe that it's deleted.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaGeek247> SleepyCow2 what does the tarball readme say?
<rww> If I have 'screen' (the terminal multiplexer) running with a few splits in it, how do I remove just one? I know about Ctrl-a Q to remove all but the active one, but that's unhelpful when I want to get rid of one of five or six...
<arand> JeffCBR: As per, wiki, seems you should be using usermod for that
<samuel> hello guys
<DaGeek247> hai
<samuel> I am trying to install natty
<Senjai> Hola
<Senjai> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<arand> rww: ctrl+k isn't it?
<Senjai> Anyways all
<Logan_WP> !es | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Senjai> I'm out
<samuel> what is the best way to do it? once maverik is installed?
<samuel> or direct from the natty cd?
<DaGeek247> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<Senjai> Yo hablo espanol, pero, mi prefiero ingles.
<zeromobi> I think ubuntu+1 is the place to ask
<DaGeek247> Lies!
<zeromobi> but I would go with clean from the cd
<Senjai> Night everyone
<arand> rww: or crtl+a + k rather
<samuel> also, is there something like a rolling release in ubuntu? can i use testing or unstable in /etc/apt/sources.list instead of maverik, natty, etc?
<rww> arand: that kills the program in the active window, doesn't it?
<rww> samuel: no
<arand> rww: It kills the active window
<samuel> rww: just upgrade when a new dev release comes along?
<SleepyCow2> Sorry to ask aagin, but is there anyone here who might be able to asist me with an upgrade compile an dinstall of the Shrewsoft VPN client for Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<zeromobi> lol, I would consider natty rolling, but you can give debian unstable a try and cherry pick experimental packages
<rww> samuel: if you enjoy perpetual breakage, sure.
<samuel> rww: actually, I do....
<zeromobi> isn't that the defination of rolling?
<samuel> for some odd reason
<rww> zeromobi: no
<zeromobi> I was joking ;)
<samuel> I wish I could say "I am used to windows... I AM used to perpetual breakage...."
<JeffCBR> 261 Updates?!
<samuel> hahahaha
<beagle2_> can someone please help me do a dual-boot with Ubuntu 10.04 and Win XP?
<samuel> but I use mac most of the time today :)
<beagle2_> it shouldn't be hard but for some reason I am messing it up
<rww> samuel: natty is a whole heck of a lot less stable than Windows ;P
<sog> install first the windows
<beagle2_> i have the XP in a single partition, check.
<Anon7-2521> Does anyone have experience running Ubuntu on a Mac?
<arand> samuel: Well the thing is that the development version goes from being almost unusable into the final release throughout it's dev cyle, so it's hard to pinpoint a ceartain level of unstability and roll with that, so to speak.
<beagle2_> sog: i have a boot CD, and i click all the appropriate settings, but it is getting jammedo n the partitioning step...
<SleepyCow2> Can I offer a bounty, folks?
<DaGeek247> SleepyCow2 yes
<samuel> rww, arand: tbh I would not know... I can say that I have not used windows since my days at uni on redhat 6
<samuel> my first linux :)
<SleepyCow2> DaGeek247: Suggestions?
 * Logan_WP is away: I'm busy
<rww> ubottu: tell Logan_WP about away
<ubottu> Logan_WP, please see my private message
<DaGeek247> SleepyCow2 whats the readme for the tarball say it depends on?
<lk> windows suck
<SleepyCow2> Beagle2: When you say it is getting jammed up in partitioning, what exactly do you mean?
<arand> samuel: One can always upgrade about halfways though the dev cycle I guess, what I tend to do is run two systems by side,.
<SleepyCow2> DaGeek247: I can do apt-get to get any missing prerequisites
<SleepyCow2> that's not the issue
<Senjai> ..
<SleepyCow2> What I don't understand is how / where do I do the CMAKE so that it upgrades / replaces my 2.1.5 install
<SleepyCow2> (From the Ubuntu Software Repo)
<DaGeek247> remove it from repo the build it yourself.
<SleepyCow2> Does it matter where I build it to? I'd like to put it 'where it belongs'
<ruan> i've tried installing ubuntu 3 times now
<DaGeek247> SleepyCow2 no it doesnt
<jon_athon> why is avidemux not saving with audio codecs?
<SleepyCow2> I'd like to know where all of my current applets are installed so I can put it in the right place
<SleepyCow2> but locate (even after a updatedb) doesnt find anything
<samuel> sorry got disconnected...
<NimBiotics> Is there any other channel for oo besides the official one?
<beagle2_> hey all, i should be able to use the Synaptic on Ubuntu even if i'm working from a liveCD, right?
<samuel> like I said... I started to use linux with redhat 6....
<beagle2_> particularly, i am trying to install minicom but it is not liking it
<samuel> since then I have been on many distros, and then Mac OS X since my company bought it for me, but now that the laptop is mine I want to start again on linux... I thought Ubuntu might be a good place to start
<samuel> I used to use Debian sid for every day use, would you guys recommend maverik or natty?
<arand> beagle2_: Yes, but it will install addiditonal software to memory, so it will run out eventually.
<samuel> in particular I really would like to try out gnome-shell, read alot of good things about it
<beagle2_> arand: can i have it use my USB stick instead or no?
<samuel> should I start with maverik or natty?
<DaGeek247> lucid
<JeffCBR> Why is my little power button in the corner of gnome red now?
<arand> beagle2_: You can create a persistent liveusb, yes, or if you manually mount.
<Tux123> need help ...
<IdleOne> JeffCBR: it turns red to indicate you need to reboot to complete an update
<arand> JeffCBR: You need to restart to finish updates
<arand> !help | Tux123
<JeffCBR> Yeah, thanks, guys. :D
<ubottu> Tux123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<g_0_0> SleepyCow2, look in /usr/share for applets
<dreambook> is it possible to access hardware API(android) in ubuntu in Android phone? could Somebody tell me?
<JeffCBR> root
<dreambook> root?
<JeffCBR> mistype.
<JeffCBR> two keyboards sitting in front of me.
<Tux123> Suppose i have the SHADOW file from my ubuntu installation, is it possible to crack the hash file? like in windows ntlm hashes?
<dreambook> could somebody tell me?
<shcherbak> Tux123: you are first to ask
<Tux123> really? :S
<Tux123> anyone can reply to this?
<JeffCBR> su
<samuel> anyone?
<shcherbak> Tux123: do you have access to machine?
<Tux123> yes
<samuel> any opinion as to the distro I should use?
<Tux123> i have access.. and no i dont want to clear the hash
<Random832> Tux123: is there a reason you need the password instead of just resetting it?
<Tux123> i want to 'crack' it
<DaGeek247> sammuel lucid
<Mjayc> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DaGeek247> samuel lucid has the least questions in here
<samuel> so that means the least learning as well no?
<Tux123> Just for educational purposes...
<DaGeek247> :p, i meant it in a good way.
<samuel> :)
<Tux123> Suppose i have the SHADOW file from my ubuntu installation, is it possible to crack the hash file? like in windows ntlm hashes?
<Tux123> anyone?
<samuel> I think I will install maverik and then natty
<JeffCBR> ss
<DaGeek247> maerick has the most probems
<samuel> I tried debian, but it took me a while to get everything working in my macbook pro
<Tux123> lol i guess no one knows here ...
<samuel> then it stopped working....
<shcherbak> Tux123: Around gpg you can find few project (offensive and deffensive) which may be of interest.
<JeffCBR> Of course it's possible, Tux.
<Nisstyre> Tux123, depends
<samuel> could not even boot in recovery
<samuel> :(
<Nisstyre> how long are your passwords?
<Tux123> 10 chars
<Nisstyre> Tux123, not that feasible
<Nisstyre> unless you have a very powerful system
<samuel> DaGeek247: maverik has more problems than natty???
<Nisstyre> anything below 7 characters is feasible
<Tux123> do you use some tools to crask it anyway?
<Tux123> crack*
<Nisstyre> Tux123, check out john the ripper
<Nisstyre> I forget what hashing algorithm ubuntu uses
<Tux123> john the ripper for UBUNTU hashes?
<Nisstyre> yes
<DaGeek247> never seen a naty q in here.
<rww> that's because natty questions belong in #ubuntu+1 ;P
<DaGeek247> lol
<shcherbak> DaGeek247: still #Ubuntu +1
<DaGeek247> im not in there
<Tux123> Anyway, i think i'll code the hach cracker myself .. then
<JeffCBR> edit
<beagle2___> i am trying to get minicom on my Ubuntu liveCD load but it says 'E: Couldn't find package minicom' whenever i call on 'sudo apt-get install minicom', can someone please help me?
<SleepyCow2> Compiling software takes a long time on a single core 1.2ghz ULV cpu.
<ruan> i still cant boot ubuntu
<nick> hi
<SleepyCow2> ruan, can you re-explain your issue?
<ruan> well
<ruan> if i try to boot from hard drive, it freezes at post
<ruan> well, it does nothing
<skutr3> can anyone helo me install please?
<g_0_0> beagle2___, it's in universe
<Tux123> Yeah thanks to the guy who said JOHN tHE RIPPER, It Works!!
<Nisstyre> Tux123, no problem
<Nisstyre> you got it started?
<skutr3> can anyone please help me with partitioning on installation please?
<JeffCBR> i just clicked a link in a man page and my mind was blown
<Tux123> yeah i cracked a 3 char password, but it should work for everything else provided a good dictionary
<beagle2___> g_0_0: how do i access this 'universe'?
<Nisstyre> Tux123, if you know what algorithm it uses and you have a newish nvidia card you can go much faster
<Tux123> yeah i know
<Tux123> I can use the GPU
<g_0_0> beagle2___, - see here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<JeffCBR> it uses your GPU?
<beagle2___> i am rather new to linux, but am frustrated that apt-get worked on my other machine, where the only difference I can see is that that one used a dual-boot setup instead of a liveCD...
<pitlimit> Can anyone tell me how to add color to my vim? It's missing
<skutr3> can someone help me with the partitioning part of the installation im getting a /root filesystem error
<Nisstyre> JeffCBR, yes you can use a language called CUDA
<Tux123> I'm familiar wih CUDA
<Nisstyre> it's a C like syntax # JeffCBR
<Nisstyre> *@
<Aikar> arand: it was because i did apt-get install grub when i saw 'grub' didnt exists, which downgraded grub
<Tux123> thanks byw..
<JeffCBR> interesting. How much power is in those things?
<Aikar> rebooted live cd and used grub-pc default with grub-install and its back to normal
<KXTwo> Hello everyone
<KXTwo> ubuntu novice here
<KXTwo> had a question about swappiness
<Aikar> im back in my os now yay, ill screw with windows at a lkater date
<JeffCBR> I saw one at the comp store today that I don't think would actually fit in my case.
<gaelfx> KXTwo: usually the swap partition should be double what your physical RAM is
<ruan> i wish i could install ubuntu
<KXTwo> I havent made a swap partition yet
<JeffCBR> ruan, you have windows alreayd installed and you're trying to dual boot?
<KXTwo> Im talking about the swappiness of the swap file
<gaelfx> KXTwo: at the very least, a little larger
<ruan> JeffCBR: it was
<KXTwo> I read an article on how to "speed up ubuntu" it had me change the swappiness from 60 to 10 I wanted to see what you guys thought
<JeffCBR> is it gone from the partition manager?
<KXTwo> I do seem to be running somewhat faster
<pitlimit> sorry, if my q is offtopic, but can anyone tell me how I can find out how to add color to vim?
<g_0_0> pitlimit, add - syntax on - to ~/vimrc
<rww> KXTwo: I have tried changing swappiness. It made exactly zero difference on my system.
<ruan> no, i installed ubuntu twice on the same partition, but couldnt boot
<pitlimit> thank you i willl try
<rww> KXTwo: your mileage may vary, especially if you're low on RAM.
<KXTwo> I was also told to edit my inittab file but it doesnt even exist
<ruan> then i made a new partition, and it still didn't work
<KXTwo> rww I have 4 gigs lol
<almoxarife> KXTwo: I never noticed a difference :(
<rww> KXTwo: So do I, so... yeah.
<g_0_0> pitlimit, I meant ~/.vimrc
<pitlimit> g_0_0: I don't have a vimrc... i have a viminfo... is that the same?
<JeffCBR> I have 512 MB... :(
<rww> KXTwo: Unless you're using a lot of memory for something, you won't be using a notable amount of swap space, so swappiness won't matter.
<red2kic> KXTwo: Buy this. It'll speed up your linux experience. http://tinyurl.com/4s7uq4l
<KXTwo> im very good at optimizing the speed of windows os's just trying to learn ubuntu
<JeffCBR> Of DDR2...
<KXTwo> I have no swap partition as im maxed out on parts and seem to be running ok
<beagle2___> g_0_0: thanks so much! that was exactly the problem. so much stuff to learn in Linux, sigh...
<KXTwo> I like to run a tight OS though and just wanted to figure out hwo to maximize
<g_0_0> beagle2___, you're welcome
<almoxarife> KXTwo: with 4gig also I don't bother with a swap , hibernate instead of suspend and no issues
<KXTwo> I think the ubuntu article I read was outdated though
<almoxarife> that was backwards?
<g_0_0> pitlimit, the file is ~/.vimrc  - I made an error first time
<pitlimit> but g_0_0 I don't have one
<pitlimit> I have viminfo
<KXTwo> should I change swappiness back to 60 or would you say it really doesnt matter
<SleepyCow2> I am getting very frustrated. I managed to build the new version of ShrewSoft vpn client, and though its installed in a goofy location , it works
<SleepyCow2> but it doesnt, same problem as in 2.1.5. Connects, creates tap0 adapter
<KXTwo> im running 64 bit dual cores with 4 gig, laptop so hd little slow but overall fast unit
<SleepyCow2> but no traffic routes over it. Any suggestions?
<gaelfx> KXTwo: well, I think the only place where you might notice any difference is if you're running a lot of different apps and changing between them pretty often
<KXTwo> thats not me
<KXTwo> tight tight
<KXTwo> not a gamer
<KXTwo> im just recently getting back into linux
<KXTwo> I run a terminal to ssh into school
<KXTwo> might do some c++
<KXTwo> facebook, porn, etc lol
<ruan> is it possible to install windows with wine?
<IdleOne> !enter | KXTwo
<ubottu> KXTwo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pitlimit> ruan: that sounds....bad
<KXTwo> ruan what are you trying to do, I just finished setting up a dual boot with 7
<KXTwo> I knew I was going to get yelled at for that lol
<ruan> i wanted to install ubuntu but it didnt work out
<KXTwo> ruan I seriously just did it all just tonight, tell me what you did
<biopyte> hi, after login and klicking the ubuntu main menu icon there is a significant delay until the menu pops up. nothing important, but still annoying. is there a way to get rid of the delay?
<gaelfx> ruan: not really, the whole point of wine is that you shouldn't need to install windows
<ruan> KXTwo: i installed ubuntu off the livecd but it doesnt boot of the hdd after install
<gaelfx> ruan: maybe you want a virtual machine running windows instead?
<KXTwo> does it juts boot right into windows?
<ruan> no it wiped windows
<KXTwo> so you DONT want to do a dual boot?
<jon_athon> timewriter, avidemux worked great.... thanks
<ruan> i do but windows was wiped
<gaelfx> ruan: have you looked at the boot sequence in your BIOS?
<KXTwo> ruan what happens when you boot then?
<ruan> gaelfx: yes i changed boot sequence to hdd first
<Ben64> ruan: you probably formatted on install, instead of resizing windows and dual booting
<ruan> it does nothing at boot
<KXTwo> yes ben thats what im thinking
<KXTwo> Ruan I take it you are on another pc right now?
<timewriter> jon_athon, im glad it solved your problem
<ruan> no, im on my livecd
<g_0_0> pitlimit, if the vimrc isn't there create it
<gaelfx> ruan: I think if you hold 'shift' while booting, grub menu should show up, but if grub isn't working properly then it wouldn't work
<Ben64> ruan: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<ruan> i gtg
<KXTwo> grub should show up default
<KXTwo> crap I just did it
<KREDO> !sextractor
<SleepyCow2> How can I see all the ip routes that are entered
<KXTwo> he just left jeez and I was trying to help
<abhinav_singh> how to see all users in the system?
<elricL>  who
<elricL> abhinav_singh: who
<KXTwo> omg Ij just did it but I cant remember how I resized my partition from my live cd, I know i didnt use the terminal
<gaelfx> KXTwo: probably gparted, that's on the livecd
<KXTwo> is it not on an install, I thought I found it under admin before
<gaelfx> (but strangely absent after install)
<KXTwo> ok at least im not insane lol
<gaelfx> yeah, that one got me the first couple times too
<KXTwo> it doesnt matter now ruan left, I was going to help him but oh well
<KXTwo> gaelfx are you showing up colored because you typed my name?
<uRock> yes
<KXTwo> thought so
<gaelfx> gotta love IRC :D
<KXTwo> gaelfx: thanks for the help
<gaelfx> KXTwo: no prob
<uRock> or one can do this
<KXTwo> Im using irssi because thats what I use for my unix class, are you using Xchat?
<basy> how to check supported monitor resolutions ?
<uRock> xchat-gnome
<KXTwo> yes Xchat-gnome is the graphical Xchat right?  gnome is what ubuntu uses for a gui?
<uRock> nope, xchat is graphical as well
<rww> xchat-gnome is xchat + modifications to make it fit GNOME's HIG better. imho, use xchat instead.
<KXTwo> GNOME is the GUI what is HIG?
<rww> Human Interface Guidelines
<timewriter> gnome is de default desktop environment of ubuntu
<uRock>  basy System Preferences Monitors
<timewriter> i love totem for no reason
<KXTwo> gnome seems much more friendly than the ones i played with back in the day lol
<_skpl> can someone help me? im trying to install compiz fusion icon from the ubuntu software center but i get an error about the site not being trusted.
<basy> uRock: i am in bash over ssh need some command ,,,
<JeffCBR> If I "passwd -d user", user will be unable to log in, right?
<seidos> okay, everyone go to your LoCo and get help there
<chibihogoshino> lol
<KXTwo> I hope playing with swappiness didnt screw me up and now I cant remember what files I altered lool
<gaelfx> KXTwo: actually, using Pidgin on a non-linux compy
<jeffies> anyone here like reddit... looking for developers
<g_0_0> _skpl, in terminal - sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<gaelfx> KXTwo: it shouldn't be a big deal, especially since you have plenty of RAM and aren't running heavy programs
<uRock> I use Pidgin in Windows as well
<KXTwo> oof I read not to touch pidgin so I didnt lol
<gaelfx> KXTwo: yeah, not so great on Ubuntu atm
<uRock> MSN messenger doesn't allow me to IM phones anymore
<uRock> Pidgin works better than Empathy for me
<gaelfx> I didn't even know you could do that with MSNM
<KXTwo> this is my first time in years joining a public server on irc
<gaelfx> it can get pretty hectic when a lotta folks come on asking strange q's
<KXTwo> from windows ive been using putty to connect to school and just local irc, I just guessed how to use irssi from my ubuntu install to connect here lol
<KXTwo> I have a million but trying to organize them before I start asking
 * uRock turn off join/part messages
<uRock> can't stand all of the rubbish
<KXTwo> I know i am eventually going to want to learn how to do static ip but im sure thats posted all over the net
<uRock> Static IP is easy
<uRock> using Network Manager
<KXTwo> i wouldnt mind moving the window controls to the right side of my windows im sure thats easily possible too lol
<KXTwo> uRock: Yah I figure I can probably figure it out
<uRock> Moving the window buttons will be easy to find via google, lots of people cried about the change
<KXTwo> the change?
<KXTwo> they have been on the left side for over a decade
<uRock> moving the buttons to the left
<satya> hello
<uRock> by default
<rww> elky: !controls
<rww> eep
<rww> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<KXTwo> I remember back when I was running slackware, redhat, debian, with kde I believe the default was always the left
<uRock> KXTwo, they were just moved to the left with 10.04
<elky> rww hah
<rww> KDE's always had controls on the right by default.
<uRock> The bug report on it was really funny to read. So many people were running to another distro because of it
<KXTwo> maybe im wrong
<rww> ditto Debian, and I think other GNOMEs.
<KXTwo> and it has been a long time
<KXTwo> but I swore I remember left hand controls, oh well its just another thing to play with.
<KXTwo> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<KXTwo> what is lucid?
<shcherbak> gosh
<Random832> KXTwo: i think there was a version of KDE with the _close_ button on the left
<uRock> the code name for 10.04
<p_res> KXTwo, I think it was an option you could set in KDE somewhere. I also remember that.
<KXTwo> so lucid is ubuntu 10.4
<Random832> KDE's "plain" themes have always supported rearranging
<kish> hi.. i want to install wubi in windows.. i get a error when I double click the installer.. cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO..
<rww> KDE, Xfce, and most other sane window managers have UIs for changing window control location, yes.
<maco2> KXTwo: development codename from when 10.04 was being made
<rww> GNOME is... odd.
<uRock> 10.04
<KXTwo> what is 10.10 thats what im running?
<Random832> but for a while there was a popular one [default on some distros] that hardcoded with the close button on the left i think
<rww> KXTwo: maverick
<Jeffirssi> Sweet.
<uRock> Maverick Meerkat
<KXTwo> im running 64 bit 10.10 so far so good
<shcherbak> Jeffirssi: lol
<uRock> 0.10 has been great for me
<uRock>  10.10 has been great for me
<Guest33795> hey guys does in gparted im creating a new partition table, does it matter what i go with? msdos, mac, etc?
<Jeffirssi> I'm logged into the same channel from two different machines running two different OSes. :D
<KXTwo> does X windows still exist, I remember that was a GUI I used on slackware back in the day I think
<arand> KXTwo: If you go to System>Administration>System Monitor, on the first tab you will find the version number and codename of your release
<rww> Guest33795: go with msdos unless you know you need to use something else
<KXTwo> I recommend ext4 but dont knwo what you are doing lol
<Guest33795> itll just be a second drive for movies, videos, etc
<satya> how to configure postfix to use gmailapps in ubuntu 10.04
<uRock>  EXT4 is greate
<Random832> KXTwo: "X windows" was never the proper name of it, and it's a generic term for the thing they _all_ run on
<rww> partition table format != filesystem format. ext4 is a filesystem format ;P
<KXTwo> then kde was it
<KXTwo> as you can tell im a "novice" but  not a pure beginner, I have a general understanding
<Guest33795> that was going to be my next question, hehe3
<uRock> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<KXTwo> nice im only using 15 percent of my memory and 0 swap lol
<uRock> !postfix > satya
<ubottu> satya, please see my private message
<uRock> !MailServer > satya
<ubottu> satya, please see my private message
<KXTwo> im glad I looked this up it will be nice to have a place that has a high volume of people to ask questions
<JeffCBR> ^
<uRock> KXTwo, beware their are times where it is dead inhere
<uRock> I typed in white, sha,e on me
<uRock> *shame
<uRock> Rainbow of color
<KXTwo> im seriously thinking im not going to need a swap partition
<dtrf4837> i didn't have root installed in ubuntu 10.10 so i typed sudo apt-get install root-system and i got 'Default Kerberos version 5 realm:'...what am i supposed to type in there?
<gordian> for the partition, it should be primary or extended if its just going to be media?
<shcherbak> KXTwo: Unless you hibernate
<mneptok> KXTwo: laptop?
<KXTwo> even running a few programs im not going above 30 percent memory usage
<KXTwo> yes sir
<rww> dtrf4837: umm. What precisely do you mean by "root"?
<mneptok> KXTwo: see shcherbak's comment. (s)he is quite right.
<arand> dtrf4837: First of all you are not supposed to log in as root on an ubuntu system
<uRock> gordian, unless you plan on doing more than four partitions, use primary
<KXTwo> I dont really hibernate, I typically shut my computer off, or suspend
<uRock> suspend for the win
<KXTwo> let me check my power settings again
<KXTwo> I dont even think in win 7 I have hibernate options
<uRock> W7 only offers sleep for me
<uRock> though it will hibernate if left too long
<arand> dtrf4837: Administration is done via "sudo"
<KXTwo> uRock: same for me on here, I have no hibernate option, just suspend
<uRock> Hibernate takes way too long to boot. I prefer to just shut down all the way if it will be a long time between uses
<JeffCBR> Well, don't need to be here anymore.
<dtrf4837> arand so im not supposed to have root installed?
 * JeffCBR kills self.
<Jeffirssi> Good riddance.
<uRock> um bye?
<andrew__> hey, im running a minecraft server of a ubuntu desktop install (with no gui running) and it keeps crashing. any ideas on how to debug?
<arand> !sudo | dtrf4837
<ubottu> dtrf4837: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<gaelfx> Does planeshift work reasonably well in Ubuntu?
<uRock> never heard of planeshift
<dtrf4837> do i'm supposed to leave root uninstalled?
<dtrf4837> so^
<Jeffirssi> There are 1400 people in this channel?!
<KXTwo> uRock:  I have another weird question for you about how my harddrive is showing up under computer, I have a 500 gig harddrive with 3 visible partitions.  one says 500 gig hd system(thats my win 7 restore one says 500 gig windows(obviously windows) and the other just says filesystem
<KXTwo> whats that all about?
<StackSlip> exit
<KXTwo> uRock: and for some reason its not showing a small boot partition that hp put on my drive, but it did when I used live cd and gpart or whatever the partition program is called
<gaelfx> Filesystem is the ubuntu system files
<soreau> gaelfx: Get Radeon HD series graphics card and it will. nvidia may also fair well with their proprietary driver
<mmcji> when setting up bonding should i set eth interfaces onboot to yes or no?
<KXTwo> yah gaelfx I know what they are just not why they are listed in such a funny way
<andrew__> anyone know where to look for answers to why my comp keeps crashing?
<ejv> andrew__: logs
<uRock>  KXTwo the HP drive is hidden, therefore hidden?
<andrew__> ejv: got any in particular?
<dtrf4837> can someone tell me if root should be left uninstalled or not, instead of just telling me to do sudo?
<satya> how to configure postfix to use gmail apps in ubuntu 10.04
<^Phantom^> Videos look like I'm at the theater
<gaelfx> KXTwo: well, I believe the windows partitions are shown because they are not mounted by default, and they are outside of the linux part of the computer
<uRock> dtrf4837, If you installed Ubuntu then root is installed
<^Phantom^> they're all jittery and junk
<KXTwo> yah I kind of realized that was stupid after I said it, but the rest of my question is valid lol
<satya> how to configure postfix to use gmail apps in ubuntu 10.04
<uRock> !postfix > satya
<ubottu> satya, please see my private message
<uRock> !postfix > satya
<uRock> !postfix > satya
<KXTwo> gaelfx: no they are mounted
<FloodBot2> uRock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gaelfx> haha, not a big deal
<uRock> damn you floodbot
<JeffCBR> Ok.
<uRock> satya, did you get the PM?
<KXTwo> maybe if I rephrase this, when I was running live cd, the partitions were listed as there actual size, but now the entire hd size is being listed instead, it makes it look like I have two 500 gig hd's when i dont, its one hd partitioned several times
<JeffCBR> So, now that my machine is up and running, I'd like to connect remotely from Windows XP. :D
<uRock> !postfix > satya
<ubottu> satya, please see my private message
<satya> uRock: no
<^Phantom^> What causes videos to have that "theater jitter"?
<dtrf4837> uRock i thought i didnt have it installed because in terminal it said i didnt have it installed and also when i when to Administration > Users and Groups, root doesnt show up
<uRock> !postfix | satya
<ubottu> satya: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<arand> dtrf4837: root is not something you install, root exists in ubuntu but has no password set and is thus unaccesible.
<^Phantom^> Sometime's it's so bad it looks like I'm watching them at an old old old theater
<^Phantom^> On an unbalanced projector
<gaelfx> KXTwo: oooooooooooh, gotcha. Indeed, very strange
<uRock> dtrf4837, the root account is not there for security reasons, it is not needed, use the sudo command to do root stuff
<gaelfx> !root | dtrf4837
<ubottu> dtrf4837: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<KXTwo> gaelfx: this might be a learningn opportunity, is there a simple way I could send you a screen shot?  I thought I used to do tht on here back in the day
<JeffCBR> By default, the root password hash is !.
<arand> dtrf4837: This is setup so since sudo is used for all root tasks, do read the wiki for more info.
<gaelfx> KXTwo: er, probably, but I can't remember how :P
 * uRock facepalms
<JeffCBR> Good remote terminal program for Windows?
<JeffCBR> Not Telnet...
<JeffCBR> :P
<uRock> putty
<uRock> !putty
<ubottu> PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<JeffCBR> ty rock
<uRock> welcome
<Dark_Oppressor> Any idea why installing lmms-vst would require me to remove wine1.3 ?  Wine is installed from this repo: "http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu"
<JeffCBR> I assume SSH is disable by default?
<uRock> Wine is for Windows users in denial
<KXTwo> putty is what I used from windows for chool lol
<uRock> JeffCBR, yes
<JeffCBR> I tried to play Counter-Strike in wine years back.
<uRock> you'd have to install openssh-server JeffCBR
<sandeep> please give me a channel name for windows
<JeffCBR> Oh, not even installed. Ok.
<uRock> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<andrew__> how hot should components get inside my computer?
<JeffCBR> Now, I'm in irssi, in a terminal.
<KXTwo> im a vlcmedia player fan will that run on ubuntu?
<uRock> sandeep #windows
<JeffCBR> I'd like to get a new CL while preserving this.
<gordian> hey guys, i was literally just in here when i was talking about my hard drive partition, and it just shut off the whole comp.
<psycho_oreos> KXTwo, of course it will
<JeffCBR> andrew__: CPUs can get to well over 120 degrees.
<andrew__> JeffCBR: you talking C or F
<gordian> the pc wouldnt start up until i removed the sata power cable, think the hd is broken?
<KXTwo> psycho_oreos: I take it that means you are a supporter?  I really liked it on windows it was lite, and easy to use and I loved how easy it was to add to playlists
<uRock> KXTwo, VLC is the only video player worth using in Ubuntu
<JeffCBR> Not C!
<JeffCBR> Jeez...
<JeffCBR> F.
<KXTwo> uRock: ahh that makes me feel better lol
<andrew__> JeffCBR: mines idling at 52 C... could that be why my comp keeps shuting off
<OhioEric83> hi all
<JeffCBR> An overheating CPU can cause that.
<uRock> 52 is not bad
<gordian> or possibily a problem with gparted?
<psycho_oreos> KXTwo, not a dedicated VLC supporter, I do use it every so often
<JeffCBR> I don't know what 52 C is in F.
<uRock> hi OhioEric83
<JeffCBR> But, it doesn't sound too high.
<OhioEric83> could someone tell me where I could download the latest alpha of 11.04?
<andrew__> JeffCBR: its ~120ish
<KXTwo> uRock: ok heres another question.  I am noticing a lot of programs, that you dont just download and install like you would with windows, but instead you install it right through unbuntu what is that all about?
<^Phantom^> JeffCBR, i converted
<^Phantom^> 52c is 125.6° Fahrenheit
<rww> OhioEric83: /join #ubuntu+1, see its /topic
<uRock> !google > OhioEric83
<ubottu> OhioEric83, please see my private message
<OhioEric83> oh
<KXTwo> oh and another question, is there a way to turn off logging or whatever its called, im tired of seeing who has logged in and out
<rww> uRock: You may want to read that factoid yourself.
<JeffCBR> I would think that's not it, andrew__ .
<rww> KXTwo: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<arand> JeffCBR: Use screen/byobu, if in X/Gnome, ctrl+shift+t will get you a new tab in gnome-terminal.
<OhioEric83> uRock: i did google it. typical lolbuntu user
<KXTwo> rww: thank you sir
<andrew__> JeffCBR: hmmm im running it without GUI and a minecraft server
<OhioEric83> rww: ty
<uRock> KXTwo, they b called repos, this way you get all of the library files needed for the program to properly work with your system
<JeffCBR> In the summer here in SoCal, I can overheat sometimes.
<uRock> I guess ohio left
<KXTwo> uRock: that is comletely new to me, when I played with lin ux back in the day you had to still download and install
<JeffCBR> I used to have to make sure not to keep the CPU going at full bore for very long.
<uRock> rww, I have read it
<JeffCBR> andrew__: You CPU will get hotter with higher loads, obviously.
<uRock> why he expected someone else to do it for him was beyond me
<JeffCBR> Can you monitor the temperature and stress it?
<andrew__> JeffCBR: its my gfx card, i think
<rww> uRock: Okay. Please elaborate on what a factoid about how telling people to Google things is impolite has to do with the location of 11.04 downloads.
<andrew__> not cpu, its the integrated card, yet i have a dedicated one
<JeffCBR> Is the on board card disabled in bios?
<uRock> rww, he was telling us to do the google for him
<andrew__> idk
<JeffCBR> Check.
<andrew__> k
<andrew__> 1 sec
<uRock> rww, that is the way I took it
<KXTwo> ahh so much quieter
<rww> uRock: uh huh.
<uRock> I am not one to tell people to google unless it is guaranteed win
<SleepyCow2> Hey guys, here is an easy one - how can I get iked to load as root at startup in 10.10?
<JeffCBR> arand: Not sure what screen/byobu is.
<bazhang> uRock, we dont tell people to google here. Ever.
<RAP_IS_CRAP> hi everyone, i'm not sure if i'm in the right place but i am trying to get rhythmbox working again
<arand> JeffCBR: A terminal multiplexer ;)
<uRock> bazhang, I'll just leave them hanging with silly questions like the one he asked, no problem
<JeffCBR> arand: How do I cycle between the terminal tabs I create using Ctrl+Shift+T?
<shcherbak> SleepyCow2: root crontab?
<bazhang> uRock, there are no silly questions. Just don't answer if you so choose.
<JeffCBR> That works for now. But, eventually, I'll be logging in via ssh.
<ronaldX> is there a program like BSD watch for ubuntu?
<arand> JeffCBR: ctrl+pgup/pgdn
<dtrf4837> kfl943jfiw
<dtrf4837> oops
<cschneid> quick! Everybody hack dtrf4837
<KXTwo> using the synaptic package manager and searching for vlc there are tons of c hoices
<JeffCBR> Great, arand. That's working for now. :D
<dtrf4837> lol
<KXTwo> other than being told how does a person know which one to chose?
<ronaldX> is there a program like BSD watch for ubuntu?
<ronaldX> please
<cschneid> dtrf4837: also, make your passwords longer.  24chars... way better.  :)
<uRock> I just did the search and the daily release was at the top of the list http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+11.04+download
<RAP_IS_CRAP> when i start rhythmbox it hangs and then it dims with no errors at all and i can't click on anything
<JeffCBR> arand: Would a terminal multiplexer be appropriate for remote ssh access?
<RAP_IS_CRAP> tanyone know how to fix it?
<arand> JeffCBR: Screen is a terminal multiplexer, i.e. window manager, kind-of, byobu is a ubuntu default skin for screen
<arand> JeffCBR: Very much so
<ronaldX> RAP_IS_CRAP: sounds like it's freezing up buddy
<RAP_IS_CRAP> yeah
<JeffCBR> Ah. :D
<rww> uRock: Good. It's easy for you to link people directly to the daily release page if you forget its URL.
<RAP_IS_CRAP> you know how to fix that?
<dtrf4837> cschneid you mean thats not a good password?
<cschneid> dtrf4837: it's certainly not bad.  But at the point you have non-memorable passwords, might as well go all-out
<ronaldX> is there a program like BSD watch for ubuntu?
<RAP_IS_CRAP> i tried reinstalling it with same results
<KXTwo> this package manager is totally new to me I have to do some research on this
<ronaldX> RAP_IS_CRAP: you should try vlc wor w/e
<Dark_Oppressor> Ah, never mind.  In case anyone saw my question, it's being addressed by YokoZar
<rww> ubottu: repeat | ronaldX
<ubottu> ronaldX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<JeffCBR> arand: So, just "screen" after I log in.
<shcherbak> dtrf4837: tonightihaveput!likesilly.etc12? - better?
<Dark_Oppressor> Why on earth does lmms-vst depend on wine1.2, or wine at all?
<amit> how to go in tty mode in virtual box os m unable to go through ctrl+alt+f1-f6
<ronaldX> PLEASE HELP
<arand> JeffCBR: Yes, or byobu, if yo prefer that skin/config
<cschneid> for example: "b6BZayKAtA7rVEcY8bBeM4qN" -- "k6pZiUw94ghAoEPFY3UymoBt" -- "mY8L93h7HcPxyqZNdNWBNcBN"
<dtrf4837> shcherbak well mine is shorter but its all random
<JeffCBR> Ah.
<cschneid> free passwords for everybody
<JeffCBR> I'll try it now.
<uRock> ronaldX, what b the problem?
<ronaldX> uRock is there a program like BSD's watch for ubuntu?
<uRock> !spam cschneid rww
<SleepyCow2> sorry
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BunnyFooFoo> Boooooooooom!
<SleepyCow2> crontab is for scheduled tasks, no?
<rww> uRock: hmm?
<JeffCBR> Ok, that's looking good.
<shcherbak> dtrf4837: What is random? (from brute point of view)
<cschneid> uRock: :( sorry bout that. I'm discussing password strength.
<dtrf4837> anyways its too late  i changed my password lol
<JeffCBR> No, can I configure Ubuntu to not boot into Gnome automatically?
<uRock> oh, sorry, my bad cschneid and rww
<shcherbak> SleepyCow2: yes, it does let you start at boot to
<JeffCBR> Most of the time, there won't be a monitor even attached.
<uRock> cschneid,  I only saw the free password part
<ronaldX> uRock: you find anything yet?
<KXTwo> uRock: so I installed vlc media player but with windows I had the option to select multiple files right click and add to playlist, im not see it on here
<uRock> ronaldX,  what is the problem?
<ronaldX> uRock is there a program like BSD's watch for ubuntu?
<gaelfx> I wish there were a way you could keep certain programs up to date and still be able to upgrade without problems
<KXTwo> dragging works but prefer the other way lol
<thebr0dozer> Anyone use Damn Small Linux before?
<KXTwo> I used the live cd briefly
<cschneid> Actual question branching off this.  I use 1password for mac & windows.  Is there a compatible program in linux?  Or alternatively, a similar program (generator, storage of passwords)
<uRock> ronaldX,  I have no clue what BSD's watch is
<SleepyCow2> if i edit crontab for root, that will load for all users?
<teresarb> #meshlab
<shcherbak> KXTwo: try: vlc file1 file2
<bazhang> thebr0dozer, its offtopic here, try their support channel
<ronaldX> back
<thebr0dozer> Orly
<thebr0dozer> They got one?
<thebr0dozer> To the /list!
<ronaldX> is there a program like BSD's watch for ubuntu?
<uRock> ronaldX, I have no clue what you are looking for
<midnightryder2> RAP_IS_CRAP: I uninstalled Rhythmbox and installed Banshee.
<rww> ronaldX: Stop repeating your question so often, please. Give it ten or fifteen minutes.
<ronaldX> uRock: it's a program 2 snoop a given TTY
<ronaldX> as root
<thebr0dozer> bazhang, happen to know the channel name?
<shcherbak> ronaldX: screen, tmux, retty ?
<KXTwo> shcherbak: thanks but I was looking for a right click way to do it, some windows features I do like lol
<uRock> ronaldX, you may want to try #backtrack, their tools are compatible and they will know what you are talking about
<ronaldX> ok thanks uRock
<bazhang>  #damnsmalllinux  thebr0dozer
<amit> no answer??///////
 * rww facepalms
<KXTwo> what do you guys typically prefer for browsers, do you stick with firefox?
<thebr0dozer> well fuck
<thebr0dozer> the /list failed me, thanks bazhang
<uRock> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<shcherbak> KXTwo: Use click with ctrl???
<gaelfx> KXTwo: that or Chrome
<gaelfx> er...ium
<arand> KXTwo: I think you should be able to disable gdm starting via the Services, item in the admin menu.
<thebr0dozer> Ah, my apologies uRock
<KXTwo> arand: what?
<bonjoyee> KXTwo: chromium-browser is very good as well..
<jeffies> i like firefoxes
 * uRock said no names
 * uRock 8)
<KXTwo> arand: disable gdm?
<arand> KXTwo: Oh, that was for JeffCBR
<uRock> satya, did you get that fihured out yet?
<uRock> *figured
<arand> JeffCBR: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/prevent-xorg-from-starting-in-ubuntu/ or disable gdm starting via the Services, item in the admin menu.
<KXTwo> heres a question, one thing I liked about windows was I could simply type a url into the run box and it would automatically open, that doesnt work with alt f2 on here, anyway to make that work?
<KXTwo> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<mkquist> KXTwo: for whats its worth, google chrome usually works nice, firefox sometimes
<redGoat> KXTwo: "firefox google.com" in ALT+F2 does not do it?
<deitarion> Does anyone know of an eix-analogue apt? (Basically, like `apt-cache search` but with more useful output and better default search behaviour) Here's a screenshot of eix for those who've never used Gentoo or a derivative of it --> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14610481/eix.png
<uRock> KXTwo, try variations with firefox in the command with the link
<deitarion> s/eix-analogue apt/eix-analogue for apt/
<KXTwo> I didnt knwo I had to type firefox first
<uRock> ma either
<uRock> me
<uRock> never tried
<KXTwo> I cant decide if I want to remap some buttons to be mroe like dinwnos or not.  I dont like super d, Id rather super m but that didnt work
<ejv> firefox can be invoke via command line... imagine that!
 * ejv facepalms
<redGoat> KXTwo: Why would you think linux know www.google.com is an url? For all I know, it could be a plain text file. :) "touch www.google.com"
<gaelfx> ejv: anything can be invoked from command-line ;)
<KXTwo> redGoat: because im obviously not exactly an expert :)
<ejv> sarcasm ;)
<JeffCBR> arand: That did the trick, thanks.
<uRock> ejv, what is the deal, he wants to enter a url in the command line and have it open a page
<JeffCBR> Any idea how to just kill gdm right now?
<ejv> pardon?
<gaelfx> ejv: apologies, my sarcasdar is off today
<ilon> JeffCBR: kilall -0 gdm?
<ilon> -9 even
<mrb427>  Wondering if anyone has encountered this in MATLAB before... I have a 3 dimensional array, ST, and a row vector, h.  I'd like to do conv(h, ST(1,1,:)), but I keep getting an error. Any suggestions?
<ejv> you are forgiven gaelfx
 * uRock shakes head in disbelief
<KXTwo> ahh controls are on the right lol
<ejv> mrb427: this is probably the last place you should ask mrb427, notwithstanding it's completely offtopic, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<uRock> Ooh that is where MS puts them
<mkquist> offtopic | mkquist
<JeffCBR> ilon: No, but what's the command to view the processes?
<KXTwo> and I just realized im still seeing logs in here and I thought I disaabled them
<mkquist> !offtopic | mkquist
<ubottu> mkquist, please see my private message
<ilon> JeffCBR: ps -ef |grep gdm
<twitch> JeffCBR: ps aux or top
<uRock> htop
<petahporty> fuck all niggers die niggers die
<petahporty> fuck all niggers die niggers die
<petahporty> fuck all niggers die niggers die
<FloodBot2> petahporty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ejv> the 10 year olds got loose...
<mneptok> ejv: welcome to the Internet
<yphoho> i'm setup postfix, but when i send email to gmail via command line "mail", i receive the "Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender" mesage from postfix. i do a lot google, but i can still not resolve it. can somebody help me? thinks
<KXTwo> in packet manager there are 100 different versions of xchat, how do I know which one I want?
<ilon> hehehehe, please paste those lines on paste.ubuntu.com instead.. :P
<uRock> !postfix > yphoho,
<JetBoyJetGirl> lol
<uRock> !postfix > yphoho
<ubottu> yphoho, please see my private message
<JetBoyJetGirl> yeah
<ejv> yphoho: ask in #postfix
<uRock> even bertter
<ejv> i swear these things should be obvious...
<arand> KXTwo: Generally you just want the xchat package, maybe the xchat-gnome one if you specifically prefer it.
<ejv> im feeling awfully cynical
<juabn1> hi  i need  mixer
 * uRock keeps having to self censor
<ilon> juabn1: alsamixer / rexima
<uRock> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<KXTwo> arand: do you see where my confusion is?  Ive never used this packet manager, in the future how do I know which choice is the right choice?
<yphoho> ubottu: how can i see private message in irssi, i'm new
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<juabn1> i need up bass
<JeffCBR> Can't seem to kill gnome. :\
<uRock> !postfix | yphoho
<ubottu> yphoho: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<KXTwo> yphoho: hit alt n until you find it or get back to the channel you are currently in
<JeffCBR> yphoho: Alt + Left or Right.
<uRock> rww pm?
<arand> KXTwo: If you use the Software centre there is generally only one item shown per piece of software
<ilon> yphoho: /window goto <number>
<ilon> yphoho: number is the number that is red in the statusbar
<KXTwo> arand: software center?
<mkquist> KXTwo: why not just just the software center? easy for those that dont want to use package manager?
<arand> KXTwo: Accesible from the applications menu
<uRock> bazhang, pm?
<yphoho> ok, i got it, thanks very much
<dtrf4837> if i installed ubuntu server then installed desktop in command line, does that mean i now have both?
<KXTwo> damnit I was looking in system
<sacarlson> JeffCBR: <ctl><alt> + f2  will get you to a console,  I'm not sure what started you session but kill gdm might do it
<KXTwo> thats how vlc told me to install was through packet manager
<arand> sacarlson: He left, so presumably he succede :)
<KXTwo> and if I remember correctly I dont need to get xchat gnome?
<mkquist> KXTwo: can, but for some the other option is easier...
<sacarlson> arand: cool
<arand> KXTwo: normally no.
<blognewb> Hey guys, does anyone here maintain a small business or is planning to build one? Pls share your expertise on #seo or ##seo we need more active users there too to grow the community and implement best practices minus the unethical activities going on out there
<uRock> maco
<uRock> maco2
<folklore> is 10 10 the latest?
<uRock> yes
<ilon> spamspam *nomnoma
<folklore> woot
<uRock> did all of the channel operators put me on iggy?
<ilon> uRock: probably :)
<yphoho> ilon: how can i close a window in irssi?
<ilon> yphoho: /wc or /window close
<rww> uRock: try /join #ubuntu-ops
<arand> yphoho: /part to leave a channel /wc to close a window
<ilon> arand: /wc actually works on all windows that isnt set to immortal
<yphoho> ilon: ok, thinks and arand
<Prinler> Does ubuntu support blueray
<KXTwo> and welcome to xchat
<Chipzzz> folklore: yes
<KXTwo> wow way easier to disable notifications on here lol
<JeffCBR> Ok...
<JeffCBR> Something didn't work.
<Yangtse> I could not change brightness with my lenovo laptop after upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04,with nvidia 270.26
<KXTwo> 11.04?
<Yangtse> yes
<KXTwo> thought 10.10 was the most recent
<arand> !natty | Yangtse
<ubottu> Yangtse: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<KXTwo> ahh ok
<KXTwo> 10.10 is stable
<uRock> KXTwo, natty is in alpha testing
<JeffCBR> arand: Can I have that link again?
<KXTwo> oof I dont like the colors in here but everything else is better
<JeffCBR> For disabling x-windows
<arand> JeffCBR: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/prevent-xorg-from-starting-in-ubuntu/ or disable gdm starting via the Services, item in the admin menu.
<ilon> KXTwo: that is something you could easily change tho
<KXTwo> yah this is way more user friendly
<Chipzzz> JeffCBR: you can boot into a shell from grub's recovery menu
<KXTwo> it amazes me how far the user friendlyness of linux has come
<folklore2> does ubuntu 10.10 come with CC compiler?
<uRock> KXTwo, what client are you using?
<KXTwo> xchat
<JeffCBR> This is a signle boot system. Do I have a bootloader like grub?
<rww> folklore2: no. Install the `build-essential' package.
<uRock> 8)
<dtrf4837> is the password for Synaptic Package Manager supposed to be different from my username password? it keeps saying incorrect password
<KXTwo> is caps on?
<KXTwo> its your admin pw
<arand> JeffCBR: All systems have (well... basically)
<ilon> why am i sitting here 7.42 in the morning? :S
<rww> ilon: we're addicting
<Chipzzz> JeffCBR: yes, Ubuntu always boots from grub... press shift while the machine is booting
<JeffCBR> Well, anyway, I want this system to boot to a console by default.
<ilon> rww: i like helping ppl >_<
<dtrf4837> KXTwo my username password is the only password i can remember setting
<arand> JeffCBR: But I do not think grub options help in this case
<ilon> JeffCBR: do you want X at all?
<KXTwo> hmm what else to install, wonder if there is a good porn program in the software center! haha
<JeffCBR> I want it sometimes.
<KXTwo> dtrf4837, that is the pw then
<uRock> dtrf4837, your password is the root password
<JeffCBR> But, normally, no.
<redGoat> KXTwo: Search for it -- I think there actually are one package (in mediabuntu)
<JeffCBR> dtrf4837: There is no root password on a new install of ubuntu.
<ilon> uRock: nononono, the user password IS NOT the root pw, but the first user created is in the admin group tho
<dtrf4837> so what am i supposed to type when synaptic package manager asks for password? all i have is my username password
<uRock> ilon, same difference
<coz_> dtrf4837,  that's what you type
<ilon> uRock: no
<coz_> dtrf4837,   same password you log in to the system with
<ilon> uRock: root is an actual user, admin is a group with the rights to administrate the system, HUGE differense
<dtrf4837> coz then why does it say its incorrect password...i never have problem with it when i'm logging in
<Chipzzz> dtrf4837: root and the first user start out with the same password but can change them independently later
<JeffCBR> dtrf4837: Check your caps lock key.
<Intrepid> dtrf4837, is there another account?
<ilon> dtrf4837: try typing the password in a a terminal tp see that you keymap is correct and all
<coz_> dtrf4837,   that one I dont know... as JeffCBR  mentione check caps lock key
<JeffCBR> Chipzzz: I don't believe that's the case with ubuntu.
<yphoho> how can i scroll the window in irssi?
<uRock> ilon, I see what you are saying, but conceptually I think of my admin account as being root, because I have the power
<coz_> dtrf4837,  generall I disable caps lock key and replace it with another ctrl key
<dtrf4837> Intrepid i initially installed server then installed desktop from command line...could that cause it?
<l1nuxman> how can I put a folder link in nautilus to a remote ftp directory as root ?
<ilon> dtrf4837: and try typing 'id' in a terminal, and check that admin is included as gid
<dtrf4837> i dont have any other account
<arand> JeffCBR: If you still are working on that http://serverfault.com/questions/137776/disable-gdm-in-ubuntu-10-04 has some suggestions as well.
<Intrepid> hmm, then whatever the server password was, should still be the same as your user one
<dtrf4837> my capslock is off
<ilon> uRock: to use something and to own something is different, but yes, you have the means to do about everything with your useraccount thats in the admin group
<Intrepid> really if you installed the desktop, then it's the same password for that
<Chipzzz> JeffCBR: I haven't done it but in sudo su you should be able to change root's & in a regular shell your own
<JeffCBR> arand: I am, thanks.
<arand> dtrf4837: If you run "gksudo ls" and "gksu ls" do they both work?
<dtrf4837> i typed 'gksudo' and 'Run program' came up
<dtrf4837> i typed 'id' and i see my username as gid
<q_a_z_steve> sorry. Now I'm done.
<dtrf4837> i typed gksu and the run program came up again
<q_a_z_steve> !thankyou rww
<coz_> dtrf4837,   try  gksudo synaptic     put in your regular password and see what the terminal sptis out
<dtrf4837> ok
<Ycarene> Anybody have issues with videos on youtube delaying and then acting strangely?
<Intrepid> Ycarene, strange how?
<coz_> Ycarene,  other than buffering issues  no
<dtrf4837> ok i typed gksudo synaptic and i got in!
<ilon> Ycarene: try installing the properitary package from adobe for flash
<dtrf4837> thanks coz
<dtrf4837> after typing the password i mean
<coz_> dtrf4837,  ok  so  you now are sure your regular password is the right one
<Ycarene> Well, the video plays the first second of sound, and shows the first frame, then sits there with the little circle in the middle, which is frozen, then about 30 seconds later the audio picks up at where it would be if it had not frozen, and it shows the second frame.  If I manually click the progress bar and bring it back to the beginning, it works, but I can't click any of the links in the video window when its finished.
<Intrepid> Ycarene, that's pretty strange, haven't had that yet
<coz_> Ycarene,  put the video on pause untill the buffer completes
<l1nuxman> anyone aware of this problem? "can't create bookmarks to the root folder of remote shares by drag & dropping it into nautilus' Places"
<Ycarene> Videos from other sites plain don't play.
<coz_> Ycarene,  or install the  video downloadhelper plugin for firefox and simply download the video
<coz_> Ycarene,  did you install the restricted extras?
<Ycarene> I don't seem to have this issue in chromium.
<KXTwo> ahh here is a question is there a way I can get my volume control to show me a percentage as well as a bar?
<Ycarene> coz_ - restricted extras?
<Intrepid> !restricted-extras
<coz_> Ycarene,    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<JeffCBR> Anyone know why my Kingston Ethernet card suddenly started being detect as a "Lite-On" card?
<JeffCBR> And this isn't just in linux.
<dtrf4837> i'm trying System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager again and it still wont accept my password if i do it this way...i dont get it
<JeffCBR> In many different windows versions, as well.
<Ycarene> jeffcbr - firmware update?
<coz_> JeffCBR,  could be the chip firmware
<KXTwo> dtrf4837, it should be the same pw you used to login
<gaelfx> JeffCBR: chips are probably lite-on
<Intrepid> also the same password that you just used
<gaelfx> haha, sorry coz_
<coz_> KXTwo,   I dont know if that is possible
<Ycarene> coz_ - looks like I have it installed already.
<Ycarene> Thing is, it was working fine before then stopped.
<coz_> Ycarene,  mm    in terminal   lcpci | grep -i vga
<gaelfx> lspci
<arand> dtrf4837: Again, did you try the two commands I said, and did they both work?
<coz_> Ycarene,  yeah sorry   lspci | grep -i vga
<dtrf4837> i keep going back and forth between that and System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager and typing 'gksudo synaptic' and i keep getting the same results....password will only work for the latter
<dissipate> hello, anyone install ubuntu with hard drive encryption?
<coz_> dissipate,  I have not
<Taffy> can the link of the password be broken?
<Ycarene> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 9400 GT] (rev a1)
<KXTwo> I installed my video drivers but I dont think im getting the quality I should be
<dtrf4837> arand like i said before yes i tried both and they worked
<Intrepid> dissipate, i have, but after i forgot my password and had to remember how to get it back, i stopped
<coz_> Ycarene,  and you already installed the nvidia driver ...yes?
<uRock> dissipate, you will need to use the Alternate Installer
<arand> dtrf4837: gksu accepts your password?
<dissipate> uRock, where do i get that from? i searched and couldn't find it.
<Ycarene> I tried deleting all of my firefox settings but then it won't play at all.
<uRock> dissipate, one second
<coz_> Ycarene,  did you install the nvidia driver?
<dtrf4837> arand oh no...didn't go that far...sorry let me check
<Ycarene> Oh, yes, quite a while ago.
<dissipate> uRock, ok
<coz_> Ycarene,  ok so you already rebooted after doing that
<uRock> dissipate, are you looking for the LTS(10.04) or the newest(10.10)?
<dtrf4837> arand the 'Run program' doesnt ask for password
<Ycarene> most definately
<dissipate> uRock, newest with complete hard drive encryption option.
<coz_> Ycarene, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<JeffCBR> arand: Where's this Admin->Services area?
<Ycarene> maverick
<arand> JeffCBR: System menu
<maco2> JeffCBR: doesnt exist
<JeffCBR> System->Admin?
<coz_> Ycarene,  then I am puzzled... it should be working fine with what you have
<arand> maco2: Oh, not present in menus?
<maco2> arand: wait what? its still around? but its not even compatible with the system!
<Ycarene> It's gotta be something I installed or changed but damned if I know what.
<uRock> dissipate, ubuntu 10.10 is about half way down the page. I will send you the link for instructions in just a minute. http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/releases.ubuntu.com//
<maco2> arand: the old services-admin was for SysV Init. Ubuntu doesn't use that
<dtrf4837> i'm wondering if this password problem has to do with the fact that i kept getting errors when i was trying to burn iso to cd?
<choices> I have an issue -- I'm switching my office from Windows to Ubuntu, and we routinely use Postscript files. They display and print perfectly well on Windows using GSView (ghostscript), but on Ubuntu, all they display in GSView (gv) is an embedded image in the postscript and nothing more. Am I missing a package or something?
<Intrepid> dtrf4837, if you mean for the OS, then i doubt it, just because normally that would mean that you wouldn't be able to install...
<arand> maco2: Are we thinking of the same thing? the gnome-session-properties application?
<maco2> arand: thatd be Sessions, not Services
<Intrepid> dtrf4837, although hey, weirder things have probably happened
<dissipate> uRock, ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso  is the one i want?
<Ycarene> coz_ - lemme try re-installing the flash plugin.
<JeffCBR> I don't see Sessions or Services
<maco2> arand: and actually in 10.10 the menu entry is named Startup now
<dtrf4837> Intrepid how weird is my password problem?
<uRock> dissipate, yes, for a 32bit system
<JeffCBR> Ok.
<arand> maco2: JeffCBR: Ah, right, it is named services in debian, sorry.
<toloykhan> I have an issue with iptables i have this iptables statement and i need to know where is the log stored: $IPTABLES -A TCPF_CHECK -p tcp --tcp-flags ALL FIN,URG,PSH -m limit \
<dissipate> uRock, ok downloading now.
<JeffCBR> And it's in Preferences?
<powergood> how do i control fan-speed in ubuntu?
<toloykhan> 		--limit 5/minute -j LOG --log-level 7 --log-prefix "NMAP-CHECK:"
<arand> JeffCBR: Administration
<dissipate> uRock, i'm surprised HD encryption is not available as an option in the standard installer.
<coz_> choices,   I believe   sudo apt-get instll moxplugger  for viewing in firefox but let me check further
<Ycarene> Well, that didn't work.
<maco2> arand: i think you're confused. there were *both* Services and Sessions at one point in the menu. Services went away from Ubuntu when we got Upstart, and Sessions was recently renamed to Startup. one controlled stuff run at boot, the other stuff run at login
<powergood> plz help me!!
<JeffCBR> Startup Applications Preferences is in Preferences, but there is no option for gnome, except the startup sound.
<powergood> how do i control fan-speed in ubuntu?
<JeffCBR> Admin has nothing for startup, services, or sessions.
<uRock> The GUI takes up too much of the space needed for the install files. dissipate
<coz_> choices,  actually that is mozplugger
 * maco2 grabs 10.10 vm
<dissipate> uRock, ah i see.
<choices> coz_, thanks...though same problem
<toloykhan> hi, i need to know where is the iptables log stored, the statement is: $IPTABLES -A TCPF_CHECK -p tcp --tcp-flags ALL FIN,URG,PSH -m limit \
<coz_> choices,  let me do a bit of a search
<toloykhan> --limit 5/minute -j LOG --log-level 7 --log-prefix "NMAP-CHECK:"
<choices> coz_, thanks, i did find an unanswered thread about it on the ubuntu forums
<choices> coz_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=873847
<arand> maco2: JeffCBR: Ah, right, yea, there might not be a gui way to configure it then.
<coz_> choices,  this is a painful way but take a look   http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/ps2eps.1.html
<uRock> dissipate, I can't find the ubuntu doc on doing the encrypted install, but I have used it in the past and it is offered when you get to the partitioning setup
<maco2> JeffCBR: i have System -> Preferences -> STartup Applications
<maco2> JeffCBR: that has a Startup Programs tab in which a list of things to start at login are visible, and an Add button
<JeffCBR> Yes, but I don't see a way to turn off Gnome in there.
<JeffCBR> I guess I could just remove the package?
<Ycarene> coz_ - Ahh, that did it, for some reason firefox was using gnash instead of the adobe plugin.
<maco2> JeffCBR: OOOOH. i see what you mean.  thats for configuring what to run *after you login to gnome*
<maco2> JeffCBR: so you want to just go to a text login? remove gdm
<coz_> Ycarene,  there you go
<Intrepid> dtrf4837, i would say pretty weird, never had that happened, that youtube problem Yc is having might be slightly stranger
<dissipate> uRock, thanks for trying to find it. i'm looking at this right now: http://joernfranz.wordpress.com/2011/01/20/installing-ubuntu-10-10-with-full-disk-encryption/
<choices> coz_, that worked!
<uRock> dissipate, this page covers all of the cool stuff you can do with partitioning to include encryption https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/installation-guide/i386/module-details.html#di-partition
<JeffCBR> Well... I want to have gdm there when I need it.
<Ycarene> coz_ - That's strange, I installed gnash as an afterthought months ago, I wonder why it started using it over adobe, oh well, my own fault.
<choices> coz_, surely there has to be something i can install that will fix that
<maco2> JeffCBR: you could edit gdm's script then
<dissipate> uRock, cool, thanks!
<JeffCBR> Ok, maco.
<JeffCBR> Where is it?
<uRock> dissipate, you are welcome
<coz_> choices,   that seems reasonable thinking so hold on let me keep checking
<choices> coz_, thank you so much
<toloykhan> any one have knowledge with iptables????????????????????????????????????????????//
<JeffCBR> while i'm doing this... what's the ssh server again?
<rww> openssh-server
<JeffCBR> thanks
<maco2> JeffCBR: im looking for it
<choices> coz_, i think the version I download for windows (4.9) is different than the one on ubuntu (3.7.1)
<coz_> choices,  they seem to open in gimp but that is also painful so hold on
<JeffCBR> and putty in Windows
<JeffCBR> ?
<coz_> choices,  I believe   ps2pdf  will convert it to pdf
<choices> coz_, ok cool....maybe I can can install gsview 4.9 from source or rig up a wrapper app to convert it and open it on the fly
<coz_> choices,  possibly
<choices> coz_, unfortuantely ps2pdf changes the dimensions ever so slightly, and we're printing onto a form
<maco2> JeffCBR: /etc/init/gdm.conf
<coz_> choices,  ah ok  good to know
<JeffCBR> localhost
<hilarie> Is there anything in server edition, that isn't in desktop? for my server that I am going to be setting up, couldn't I just install desktop edition in leu of server edition, or would there be essential things missing?
<maco2> JeffCBR: so to double check:  you dont want gdm to run by default, but you want the option to start it manually?
<JeffCBR> yeah, I'd like to be able to just hit startx
<coz_> choices,   gsview is rather old ...yes?
<maco2> JeffCBR: you dont need gdm to use startx...
<JeffCBR> ok...
<Guest27603> hey guys, I'm trying to get my Dell v715w printer going .. anyone know if there's like a cups ppd file for it or something ?
<folklore> hlp cc nor gcc locate anything in the software center
<maco2> JeffCBR: but to disable without removing it, i think commenting out the "start on" and its associated chunks of parentheses in /etc/init/gdm.conf should do it
<choices> coz_, oh i guess it is...but that is what works on our windows computers
<JeffCBR> how about mv gdm.conf gdm.conf.bak
<JeffCBR> ?
<coz_> choices,  let me check it out...you would have to compile from source so let me see if it does hold on
<arand> JeffCBR: I just tried on a vm the first suggestion at http://serverfault.com/questions/137776/disable-gdm-in-ubuntu-10-04 seems to work
<arand> JeffCBR: You might want to remove "splash" from the grub boot line as well.
<eizzack> hi
<JeffCBR> on a 10.10 vm?
<arand> JeffCBR: yep
<moment> ......
<JeffCBR> ok. and I would be able to start gnome how, then?
<coz_> choices,  thats going to take a bit of work to compile
<choices> coz_, yeah...i'll see if theres an option in gv i'm missing
<coz_> choices,   also visit the  ##linux channel... someone there may have some other solutions
<arand> JeffCBR: it will then stop at the boot splash screen, so you'll ned to press ctrl+alt+F2 to login, and you'll have the purple bakground, but disabling the splash might take care of that
<choices> coz_, thank you so much for your help
<coz_> choices,  no problem
<coz_> choices,  if you find a viable solution let me know
<coz_> choicescs,  I believe lyx  has a post script import option but lyx is an even more complex way of dealing with this since the entire package is well over 6 gigs
<coz_> rhater well over 4 gigs
<JeffCBR> sweet... I'm sshing to my machine now. :D
<JeffCBR> How about remote desktop?
<dtrf4837> if i click on Terminal > Reset and Clear, isn't that supposed to automatically let me type a new command? i still have to type ctrl + c each time?
<YouKay> Hey guys, will "cd /var/cache/apt/archives && sudo rm *.*" clean the cache up? I mean, will it be advisable to do so?
<maco2> dtrf4837: that just clears the screen
<rww> YouKay: do "sudo apt-get clean" instead.
<maco2> YouKay: sudo apt-get clean           would do
<dtrf4837> maco2 what about when i click just 'Reset'...that doesn't seem to do anything?
<maco2> dtrf4837: ctrl+c ends the previous command. i think you want to use & after your commands in order to background them and therefore make it available for more commands
<YouKay> rww: maco2: Oh, much appreciated. Thanks, it seems better
<maco2> dtrf4837: reset is for fixing it when a command corrupts the terminal
<dtrf4837> maco2 ok thanks
<arand> !vnc | JeffCBR
<ubottu> JeffCBR: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<maco2> dtrf4837: "cat /dev/urandom" will corrupt the terminal if run for a very long time, for example
<maco2> dtrf4837: "job control" is the thing you want to read up on for how to use 1 terminal for lots of stuff at once
<dtrf4837> maco2 i'll do that
<JeffSSH> Cool.
<JeffSSH> Kick rocks, mIRC.
<eizzack_> hi
<eizzack_> hi
<jo-erlend> I'm moving my system, cleaning up in the process. What do I need to copy in order for Firefox to work as before after copying to a new system?
<dtrf4837> i went to Update Manager like half hour ago clicked on 'install updates' and the 'Applying changes' popup came up but nothing is happening
<vega-> does apt-add-repository honor any proxy settings?+
<vega-> (so far seems not..)
<JeffCBR> Test
<JeffCBR> Hmmm...
<JeffCBR> exit
<dtrf4837> it says 'Applying changes' but i dont see any sign of progress
<ejv> jo-erlend: my guess is ~/.mozilla
<JeffCBR> Ok. In byobu now. How to get a new prompt?
<ejv> ctrl + a + c
<maco2> JeffCBR: ctrl+a c
<maco2> JeffCBR: let go after ctrl+a
<ejv> maco2++
<JeffCBR> And how to cycle them?
<ugur> Hi everyone. I just installed 10.10. Which jdk should I install?
<ejv> ctrl + a + n
<JeffCBR> Excellent. That will do nicely. Thanks.
<amit> how to login as different user in terminal without opening any tty mode in a sinle terminal?
<ejv> su <user>
<Fuchs> su - <user>
<ejv> don't think the - is required
<maco2> ejv: its a good idea to use it
<linopolus> Hi
<maco2> ejv: gets the environment and permissions going properly
<amit> yes - is not required as i am trying - but i an unable to login
<amit> - is not required
<ejv> i've never had issue ever..
<ejv> then again i use gentoo ;)
<maco2> ejv: the environment only gets changed to match the new user's environment if you use the -
<choicescs> coz_, silver lining is that they print just fine
<ejv> got it ;)
<JeffCBR> IjwstIcnh26
<arand> JeffCBR: And in byobu you have the F# keys for some of those commond functions (F9 for small menu with help), otherwise "man screen" will give you a coplete set of keys
<linopolus> Since today, my V-Server, which is running ubuntu 10.10, shows this everytime I use apt or aptitude: FATAL -> Failed to fork.
<linopolus> debconf: apt-extracttemplates schlug fehl: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<linopolus> Can you help me?
<coz_> choicescs,  oh cool
<ejv> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ejv> :)
<linopolus> FATAL -> Failed to fork.
<linopolus> debconf: apt-extracttemplates failed: No such file or directory
<JeffCBR> !de I'm guessing.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JeffCBR> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<JeffCBR> Oh.
<JeffCBR> My bad... that was the bot...
<darkl1ght> How do I make bluetooth start in "off" state?
<Park7> darklight: let me know if you find out
<[zaf]-Coral> How do I create a device node to connect to a specific address (dmesg outputs using uhci_hcd and address 5)
<darkl1ght> Ok. There are methods to remove bluetooth from startup, soft block bluetooth, etc. But did'nt find how to make bluetooth start in "off" state.
<mufasis> is anyone here familiar with hp proliant servers?
<darkl1ght> Park7: Hang around, I am hoping for a solution here.
<amit> how to open tty mode for  virtual box  OS?
<Park7> darkl1ght: really interested in this question in particular
<darkl1ght> amit: Does Ctrl + Alt + [F1-F6] not work in virtual box?
<amit> darklight:yes
<JeffCBR> Ok, guys. Thanks a ton for all the help tonight. arand: Thanks, especially. I'll be back. :D
<darkl1ght> amit: Which OS are you running virtual box on?
<amit> fedora
<Park7> i bet you could go to launchpad and ask on ubuntu answers....somebody is bound to know :)
<arand> JeffCBR: Glad to help
<darkl1ght> amit: sorry budy no idea here, somebody else will help you, wait a moment and ask again.
<amit> ok thanx
<Park7> i know...run a macro on startup to perform the sequence of shutting it off
<bluepicaso> hello everyone
<bluepicaso> I'm kinda new
<bluepicaso> and have some queries
<masai47> Hello, I am trying to install edubuntu on a brand new computer with no prior OS.  I have a bootable USB that works on other computers, but in this computer I get a "boot error" message and nothing else.  Does anyone have any ideas on cause, and solution?
<red2kic> bluepicaso: Ask away.
<bluepicaso> hey red2kic
<red2kic> !hi | bluepicaso
<metalwolf|L> masai47, do you know if the computer allows usb boot?
<bluepicaso> I would like to know if it would be any chance to use gnome3 with new ubuntu11
<bluepicaso> I dont want to use unity, New gnome3 looks awesome and more friendly
<_skpl> bluepicaso: try gnome-shell
<ugur> is openjdk in the repos stable enough? Or should i install proprietary oracle jdk?
<ardchoille> Blue1: the gnome you know will still be available
<bluepicaso> really
<masai47> Metalwolf|l: it is brand new, and when I go to boot options it allows me to select the usb
<ardchoille> bluepicaso: yes, and gnome-shell is in the repos now
<metalwolf|L> hmm, it should work then, so either something is wrong with the board or the stick
<metalwolf|L> i would try it on another system and if it works then i would probably try a boot manager
<bluepicaso> I mean i'm still with 10.10. and new version has unity as default.
<ardchoille> bluepicaso: me too, but the regular gnome will still be available in 11.04
<masai47> metalwolf|L: shall I pull out another computer and check?  (setting up a computer lab and its a bit over my head) I had no problem booting into the live environment on the USB on my netbook a few minutes ago
<bluepicaso> ok archoille
<masai47> Metalwolf|L: what do you mean by boot manager?
<bluepicaso> archoille | so with new version i just have to update gnome?
<metalwolf|L> so im guessing this isnt a home setup then
<bluepicaso> i mean with new version of ubuntu?
<metalwolf|L> when im using a system that doesnt allow booting with usb i use a boot manager called plop
<ardchoille> bluepicaso: it will be in the repos at the very least. Have you tried Unity yet? I ran it for a week and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be
<Taffy> masai47: i can't help you but just to let you know i had that problem before on a usb-stick running it as a live boot then trying to install it on a different computer the usb-stick didn't work anymore had to reinstall the OS again
<metalwolf|L> you put in the usb stick and plop cd
<Ve2> How can I get Ubuntu server to install from a USB DVD Drive?
<bluepicaso> archoille no i haven't but i have seen the screenshots and unity does not have great reviews
<Park7> ve2: cant u use unetbootin?
<ardchoille> bluepicaso: those bad reviews are likely from people who used the old unity, which was based on mutter, and the new unity (based on compiz) is much faster and more complete. I talked with Mark Shuttleworth and he said their still polishing it
<Park7> oh read that wrong sorry
<bluepicaso> umm ok archoille
<mufasis> i have an hp proliant dl320 server, i just tried installing ubuntu server edition 10.04 and i selected to use the raid that it detected but when i got to installing the bootloader it said it could not install to /dev/sda
<Ve2> Park7, what is that?
<bluepicaso> so we can always switch from unity to gnome?
<Park7> thought you said thumb drive
<Ve2> No, usb dvd drive.
<Ve2> My server doesn't have a dvd drive.
<mufasis> anyone?>
<ardchoille> bluepicaso: regular gnome will still be available in 11.04
<Ve2> I'm using a usb dvd drive to boot & the instaler loads and then fails saying it cant find media
<anr78> is there a (test) version of the Ubuntu Monospace font somewhere?
<Ve2> which is the same for any other linux distro
<Park7> my eyes are tired... well every bios should have a boot options menu, so when you activate it, you can boot from you usb device...ie your dvd drive
<Ve2> :/
<Ve2> I said it is booting from the disc.
<eoss> What happens when the mayan calendar ends?
<Ve2> The issue is the installer does not work with usb dvd drives.
<Park7> oh...wow crazy
<Ve2> I am wondering if there are some boot options I need to use or something.
<Ve2> eoss: the mayams are extinct mostly so I doubt they will mind.
<mufasis> is anyone here familiar with hp proliant servers?
<Ve2> I am a little bit.
<eoss> will the magnetic poles shift?
<bluepicaso> archoille i'm sorry i may sound foolish, its jjust few months with linux. so its like gnome will be there as always with unity. and we can choose while upgrading or install?
<ConcreteVitamin> HI
<ConcreteVitamin> I typed "man ls" in terminal, and how do I go back?
<Ve2> q
<Ve2> press q
<Park7> if your burned dvd is flagged bootable, it should be no problem. i'm wondering if you should try installing from a usb stick using unetbootin just to see if your dvd drive isnt allowing boot for some reason
<bluepicaso> archoille please dont get irritated :(
<Ve2> I don't think you understand the issue
<Ve2> It is booting from the dvd drive & loading the installer.
<Park7> aah, then?
<Ve2> As in it gets the load screen for ubu
<Taffy> ConcreteVitamin q to quit or exit back to prompt$
<Ve2> After that, it fails & says it cannot find the media.
<Ve2> So linux is not loading modules for my usb dvd drive
<Ve2> At least I assume that is it.
<ConcreteVitamin> Ve2: thanks.
<Ve2> NP.
<alsuna> ve2: can you start the ubuntu server as a live cd without installing?
<masai47> I am getting the same boot error on another machine (with the same hardware setup) but I know this USB live environment works on other computers.  I have a problem that I am working on a netbook so I dont have a CD drive.  Do you think I should try something like basic ubuntu and see if I can then burn some CDs (on the new computers)?
<ConcreteVitamin> Taffy: thanks!
<masai47> metalwolf|L:  so if I use a boot manager what would I do?  (you also asked about the environment, it will be pretty close to a home environment, just basic edubuntu install on 4 machines that are not networked in any way)
<Jordan_U> Ve2: You can work around the problem by using the minimal / netinstall iso. Everything is contained in the initrd, so no native drivers for the CD drive are needed.
<Taffy> NP i'm just observing and learning what i can
<Ve2> I've tried with a fedora netisnt disc and it didn't work.
<Ve2> Would ubuntu-server be different?
<Jordan_U> Ve2: *aren't needed
<Ve2> Also I was using the minimal install.
<foldink> hi all
<ConcreteVitamin> What does "." before the file (of course as well as directory) name imply?
<metalwolf|L> masai47, a boot manager acts somewhat like grub
<Jordan_U> Ve2: What was the exact error message you saw?
<Ve2> con-man, : the file will be hidden.
<speedy> Inside of System  -- Preferences  --- System Settings there is a mapping key for Ctrl-r or F5 for refreshing the desktop but can't find out how to add to right Click "Context Menu" any know how to add it
<metalwolf|L> you boot into it and it will give you a menu of devices you want to boot into
<Ve2> Jordan_U, it's the standard cannot find boot media error.
<Ve2> It's funny because I can verify the disk
<Ve2> But as soon as I go to install
<bluepicaso> aok so I'm ignored just coz i was stupid to ask questions
<Ve2> it wont let me.
<metalwolf|L> you can select usb and it will boot a thumbdrive even if your bios doesnt have usb boot support
<Jordan_U> Ve2: It doesn'
<Jordan_U> Ve2: ... doesn't make any sense for that error to be shown. Exactly what iso did you use?
<juk> is gmail down?
<Ve2> I know it doesn't make any sense.
<Ve2> But the thing is I have tried ubu serverminimal
<Ve2> as well as normal ubu 10.04
<Ve2> and fedora 14
<Ve2> & will try centos 5.5 soon
<Da|Mummy> gmail works for me
<Jordan_U> Ve2: What is the exact iso you used (link or md5sum)?
<juk> hm
<CRC_> Is there a wAy to use SSH on Ubuntu?
<bluepicaso> hey Ve2, could you help me please
<psycho_oreos> !ssh| CRC_
<ubottu> CRC_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Ve2> Hmm
<Ve2> http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/releases/10.04.1/ubuntu-10.04.1-server-i386.iso
<Ve2> This one
<Ve2> so not minimal
<Ve2> ConcreteVitamin, that was directed at you. period before filename indicates it wont show up in nautilus etc unless you elect to show hidden files.
<bluepicaso> Ve2, since gnome will me available with ubutnu11.04. what will be the default interface, gnome or unity after the upgrade from 10.10?
<Ve2> Your question has already been answered, bluepicaso.
<_skpl> how come unity doesnt work on ubuntu 10.10? anyone know?
<red2kic> Ve2: You want minimal? There are 12MB iso on the servers.
<Ve2> Unity will be the default, gnome will still be available.
<Ve2> Yes but if the fedora minimal disc doesn't boot, will ubu-server?
<Ve2> Just worried about burning moar coasters
<Ve2> is all.
<bluepicaso> Ve2 |  so how could i switch and upgrade to gnome3?
<Ve2> It's not even out yet.
<red2kic> Ve2: I don't know. In my past experience, Fedora Desktop was flaky when it comes to my laptop.
<Ve2> How should I know.
<bluepicaso> Ve2 i know but
<bluepicaso> i'm afraid
<_skpl> haha
<Ve2> Then don't upgrade.
<bluepicaso> I found gnome3 more awesome that unity
<bluepicaso> lol
<Ve2> You haven't seen unity.
<Ve2> It's not released yet.
<bluepicaso> nops
<arand> Ve2: Can use usb stick?
<bluepicaso> ok
<Ve2> It's not finished either.
<bluepicaso> ok
<Ve2> arand, I would rather not.
<FloodBot2> bluepicaso: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<foldink> Hi, I've lost the sound since last ubuntu update... (Macbook Pro 5.5, Ubuntu 10.04) I've tried everything, installing backports, reconfiguring alsa from source, but I still have no harware detected by the sound system... Does any one has an idea ?
<ardchoille> bluepicaso: gnome-shell is in the repos now, I'm sure it will be in the repos for 11.04. You're worrying yourself over something trivial :)
<_skpl> gnome3 comes out the same month as 11.04, right?
<YankDownUnder> foldink, Have you looked through your blacklists to see if the hardware driver is being blacklisted?
<bluepicaso> OK thank you so much
<foldink> YankDownUnder: not its  nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio
<Ve2> Can someone link to the minimal iso I can't seem to find it.
<YankDownUnder> foldink, Um...that didn't quite answer the question I asked....
<foldink> YankDownUnder: yes I know I am looking at
<YankDownUnder> foldink, Just asking - some folks don't look...
<Jordan_U> !minimal | Ve2
<ubottu> Ve2: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<foldink> YankDownUnder: so no I dunno how to do it looking on the web for it
<juk> !info gnome3-session
<ubottu> gnome3-session (source: gnome-session): The GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Ve2> Ta
<juk> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Unity Interface for Ubuntu Netbook Edition. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.46-0ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 125 kB, installed size 484 kB
<juk> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.31.5-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 580 kB, installed size 2388 kB
<Uberloul> bite
<YankDownUnder> foldink, Check the files in /etc/modprobe.d/ => specifically the alsa-base.conf and blacklist.conf => you might find that the driver is blacklisted...and if so, uncomment, do a cold boot...see what happens when you run the "jockey-gtk" utility
<strange_> strange1
<cyberdharma> i have two machines on the same network and want to share files between them. running 10.10.
<Mike__> hi! Yesterday, i've installed ubuntu server, on my small home server, without internet conf. At tasksel i've checked the openssh server option. My problem is that, when i've bringed home the system, and plugged on the net, started, it doesn't gets up on the router. I don't have a monitor, so this is very difficult, to know what is the problem. Somebody can help ?
<foldink> YankDownUnder: ok thanks I will try I have something like blacklist snd_intel8x0m
<strange_> how can i add a 2 hrddisk to computer
<juk> cyberdharma: http://oreilly.com/pub/h/1058
<ardchoille> strange_: power down the computer, install the 2nd hdd, power up and create a mount point for it
<Uberloul> quequette
<ardchoille> !mount | strange_
<ubottu> strange_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<taran> please hel to correct this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/568074/
<masai47> Ok, I think I found the problem.  Bios setting had it as auto to decide to boot a USB as a FDD or HDD, when I forced HDD it booted.  Not sure why this motherboard reads it as a FDD  (I only vaguely know what all of the above means, but learning is good)
<IdleOne> !guidelines | Uberloul
<ubottu> Uberloul: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<CRC_> How do u restart ssh on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> CRC_: sudo service ssh restart
<ardchoille>  sudo service ssh restart
<CRC_> Thanks
<Jordan_U> CRC_: You're welcome.
<foldink> YankDownUnder: thanks restart
<masai47> new question, does any one have any advice on a good partitioning set up or should I just go with edubuntu default of putting everything in one partition
<Ghastly> how safe is it to (Already backed up) upgrade to maverick through the update manager?
<ardchoille> !upgrade | Ghastly
<ubottu> Ghastly: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Ghastly> merci
<juk> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<cyberdharma> juk: unsuccessful
<juk> cyberdharma: what?
<ardchoille> masai47: I used to do custom partitioning but have found that the defaults are quite nice. Why do all that work if there's no real need?
<cyberdharma> the oreilly link you sent me. i followed it. it didn't work.
<Mike__> hi! Yesterday, i've installed ubuntu server, on my small home server, without internet conf. At tasksel i've checked the openssh server option. My problem is that, when i've bringed home the system, and plugged on the net, started, it doesn't gets up on the router. I don't have a monitor, so this is very difficult, to know what is the problem. Somebody can help ?
<juk> cyberdharma: ah, link or solution didn't work?
<YankDownUnder> ardchoille, I do it because "then I know for sure" - I've always had a particular preference for setting up my disks and where swaps are and how things are mounted - aside from the fact that I have preferences to particular filesystems - and it certainly doesn't hurt to LOOK at what the partitioning scheme is when you're new to the entire show...helps to understand how the disk is used by the system.
<masai47> ardchoille: Thanks, that is what I was thinking.  The next school I am going to is where it is really complicated because I want to have all the computers save /home on a central server and boot off of that, but they would also be thick clients (I have no idea what I am doing when it comes to this stuff)
<ardchoille> YankDownUnder: Very true
<ardchoille> masai47: ok, then you might take a look at the link juk posted
<juk> Mike__: do you have dhcp on router?
<Mike__> juk: yes!
<ardchoille> YankDownUnder: I've been using Ubuntu since 5.04 (April 2005) and used to do my own partitioning. Lately I've just been lazy and let Ubuntu do it :)
<juk> Mike__: can you ping to router?
<CRC_> Jordan_U: Ok I just was wondering. I have ssh configured properly but how do I log into my ssh threw windows platform?
<Mike__> juk: i don't have monitor so this is a diffcult question.
<YankDownUnder> ardchoille, Hehehehehe...yeah - I sometimes do that when I'm not really bothering with a particular machine...however, if the machine is going to live here permanently, then I'm extremely anal about how it's setup...
<silverlightning> do you know if the latest ubuntu edition have solved issues with cooling fan?
<Mike__> juk: but it doesn't appears on routers dhcp list!
<juk> Mike__: monitor? how you talk?
<Mike__> juk: sry, display.
<CRC_> Or if anyone else know this then jump in
<ardchoille> !putty
<ubottu> PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<ardchoille> CRC_: ^^
<YankDownUnder> For SSH under MS Windows, probably use putty - best option.
<juk> Mike__: i don't quite imagine situation, guess you need to set up /etc/network/interfaces
<CRC_> Thanks everyone
<chalcedony> is anyone around who knows ati graphics and ubuntu 10.04?
<CRC_> :)
<chalcedony> i've spent all night trying to configure it to work with my monitors
<dasbox> hello
<Mike__> juk:auto eth1 \n iface eth1 inet dhcp will be good ?
<juk> Mike__: if it is eth1 device you on, then yes
<Mike__> juk: thanks!
<rtyuio> hello there
<juk> Mike__: OK!
<rtyuio> i delete my tray which on the bottom how to redo it ?
<rooks> any idea if evolution will be replaced by something that works, in the ubuntu+1?
<ardchoille> rtyuio: right click the panel, choose "Add to panel". Look for the Notification area in the ,ist and add it back to the panel
<juk> nope
<rooks> or are ther e any better mail clients out there with similiar skills?
<juk> rooks: thunderbird
<rtyuio> i m sorry, my question how to redo the panel, i delete the panel ardchoille
<rooks> s/skills/capabilities
<rtyuio> ????
<ardchoille> rooks: you might try thunderbird
<rooks> juk, ardchoille, thanks, i guess i give it a try
<ardchoille> rtyuio: right click an existing panel and choose "New panel"
<ardchoille> rtyuio: once the new panel is in place, right click it and choose "add to panel", you can add things back to it
<juk> rooks: but it doesnt have alarm notifier and calendar out of box
<red2kic> rooks: Sometimes it is just simpler to go straight to the source, your Gmail. :)
<rooks> juk, if it has it configurable then its fine by me
<CRC_> What's a good VNC server to use?
<rooks> juk, i use gmail notifier and keep evolution closed most of the times
<ardchoille> rooks: there is a package in the repos named xul-ext-lightning: xul-ext-lightning - Calendar Extension for Thunderbird
<juk> rooks: well, yes you might give it a shot, worked out for me years
<rtyuio> i can even my panel at the bottom of the page where to click to add to panel, seriously i catch you ardchoille
<rooks> juk, k
<lmvc> Hi guys, do you know a Command line torrent client?
<ardchoille> rtyuio: you can right-click any empty space on any panel and choose "new panel"
<juk> !info transmission-cli | lmvc
<ubottu> lmvc: transmission-cli (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client (command line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.04-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 374 kB, installed size 804 kB
<juk> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.04-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<lmvc> Ok thank you guys
<Pooch> So I figured out way my wireless internet light is blinking....it blinks when the internet is doing something :)
<Pooch> why*
<szpreader> hi, what's the easiest way to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<CRC_> What Is a good VNC server for ubuntu?
<juk> !purge-gnome
<amit> how to delete several user at a time
<Madpilot> Pooch, they all do that :)
<Pooch> it didnt do that on windows
<red2kic> CRC_: If you installed Ubuntu LiveCD, then it's already there. vino or vinagre.
<red2kic> CRC_: vino <-- Server     vinagre <-- client
<CRC_> Vino or vinagre? Where is that
<rtyuio> if i click new panel nothing happen ardchoille
<Ve2> Ubu minimal is installing okay.
<Ve2> I think. :P
<Ve2> Thank you fellows for your invaluable help.
<adub> does anyone have a Nvidia Geforce GT 240 and able to get stupid ubuntu 10.10 to install this is so frustrating the screen shows the install splash screen then throws a bunch of dang pixels on the screen
<ardchoille> rtyuio: right click the new panel
<adub> i dont have any other video cards on this machine dont know where to start but the only place i can turn on this is bios
<lmvc>  <ubottu> is lightweight BitTorrent client the name of the torrent client i must install?
<rtyuio> yes done i put it on the bottom ardchoille
<rtyuio> but i can't see running application on the panel
<kisuke> off hand does anyone knwo the package name for the closed source nvidia binarys?
<juk> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 25690 kB, installed size 76364 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ardchoille> rtyuio: right click the new panel, choose "add to panel". in the new list of applets, choose Window List and add it to the new panel
<YankDownUnder> right-click panel => add window list
<dasbox> hello
<Pooch> whats up
<dasbox> hello friends
<kisuke> juk: thanks
<ardchoille> rtyuio: and you can add anyting else that's in that list to the new panel :)
<MadHaTTer_444> hey wheres the ops in here i wanna talk to them...
<dasbox> can any one tell me what are all the tweaks to improve boot speed of xubuntu
<kisuke> ubottu: you lie
<juk> why No packages with the requested plugins found for mms stream playing in firefox, mplayer can handle it
<kmdm> Hi all, booted my Ubuntu 10.10 laptop yesterday and now when gdm/X starts at the login screen I have no working mouse/keyboard, no TTY[1-6] -- although I can ssh into the box fine, what can I check/do?
<MadHaTTer_444> are there any ops in here?
<azn> i need help with game srever fps
<kisuke> oh great its you again
<ardchoille> MadHaTTer_444: you can contact the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_444: leave
<kisuke> ikonia: thanks
<ardchoille> ikonia: oh, sorry, I was just trying to refer him to the proper channel
<juk> jeez
<Pooch> now thats a cool way to do ops
<ns5> Hi, I just installed openjdk java 6 from Ubuntu software center.  How to make it work with google chromium?
<rtyuio> i don't know if you get my question, how to see running application  on tab as it happen before, coz i can't see firefox on the panel which is running
<ardchoille> ns5: just install chromium and run it, that's all I did
<rtyuio> i don't know if you get my question, how to see running application  on tab as it happen before, coz i can't see firefox on the panel which is running ardchoille
<ardchoille> rtyuio: I have told you numerous times how to add that applet to the panel.
<ardchoille> rtyuio: right click the new panel, choose "add to panel". in the new list of applets, choose Window List and add it to the new panel
<ns5> ardchoille: No, my chrome still needs a java plugin
<ardchoille> rtyuio: the running apps is an applet that you have to add to the panel before you can see them
<tiborg> helo
<ardchoille> ns5: ah, ok. I have no idea, I didn't have to do that
<rtyuio> but the problem is in frendch i can't get the right applet
<lmvc> Can somebody help knows if the tutorial in the following link can be used under my ubuntu version. The link: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-command-line-bittorrent-client.html
<ardchoille> rtyuio: in my list, that applet is the third from the bottom. the icon next to it looks like a grey rectangle with a tiny window inside it
<Pooch> is there a way to display temps on the desktop?
<bazhang> lmvc, why not rtorrent instead (for cli bittorrent client)
<tiborg> két táblázatból hogyan lehetne egyet csinálni? azaz van két táblázat és van egy oszlop ami megegyezik.
<bazhang> Pooch, with conky
<ardchoille> Pooch: I use gkrellm for that. it can monitor temps including CPU and GPU via the Builtins > Sensors module in the gkrellm config
<bazhang> !hu | tiborg
<ubottu> tiborg: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Pooch> thank you bazhang and ardchoille
<ardchoille> bazhang: thanks, was just looking for that trigger
<lmvc> <bazhang> can I download files remotely over ssh session?
<tiborg> oh
<tiborg> thanks
<amit> how to delete various users at a time from termial
<tiborg> byebye
<jatt> with xargs
<jatt> put the list of users in a file
<jatt> and then use xargs and userdel to delete them all
<amit> what is xargs
<jatt> cat file.txt | xargs -i userdel --force \{\}
<jatt> man xargs
<amit> k
<Bartzy> Hi
<Bartzy> I use 'cp' to copy a local file to a NFS mount to a server in the same LAN. I sometimes get "Input/Output error" from cp. Any idea ?
<jatt> nfs bugs
<juk> Bartzy: use -f
<jatt> use scp
<rtyuio> you     get my point ?
<Bartzy> jatt: NFS bugs? What kind of bug ? Why scp will be better ?
<Bartzy> scp will need a password and I don't want to use PKI.
<amit> jatt: how to open tty mode in virtual os as alt+ctrl+F1_F6 doesnot work
<speedy> What is a good tool are a way to roll ur own distro
<Bartzy> juk: -f will try multiple times until successful ?
<juk> Bartzy: kindof
<jatt> scp will be better because NFS sucks
<bazhang> !remaster> speedy
<ubottu> speedy, please see my private message
<rtyuio> thanks a lot i find it ardchoille
<ardchoille> rtyuio: you're welcome, glad you found it :)
<amit> ???
<Blorg28> jatt: you get  better performance on a LAN with NFS than SCP
<amit> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<ardchoille> !fr | rtyuio If French if your native language, you might be interested int his:
<ubottu> rtyuio If French if your native language, you might be interested int his:: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rtyuio> frankly i prefer here
<ardchoille> ok
<Fudge> hi is there a testdisk channel or someone really good with it who could help?
<rooks> thanks for thunderbird tip, its awesome
<speedy> thanks
<ardchoille> rooks: yep, and you can find more thunderbird stuff in the repos: apt-cache search thunderbird
<lmvc> Does anyone knows if I can download files remotely with rtorrent? If not, please give me some other options
<rooks> ardchoille, thanks, i installed heaps of stuff with synaptic :)
<ardchoille> I keep forgetting synaptic is there, lol.. so used to using cli
<gbjk> I have an issue with recent updates to evolution. It checks that email addresses look valid, and prompt you. Our mail server handles our uids automatically, so this is a pita for me. Anyone know how ot turn that off?
<bazhang> lmvc, there are some tutorials on rtorrent on the web, I suggest you check them, or the rtorrent help pages
<sunhao> hello
<ardchoille> rooks: don't forget to set thunderbird as your default mail reader in System > Preferences > Prefered applications
<rooks> yup, did it
<rooks> ardchoille, btw altgr + 'i' = →   :P
<sunhao> hello,everyone
<sunhao> what is this
<amit> how to delete home directory of user if i deleted the user alreaady?
<bazhang> sunhao, Ubuntu support
<Blorg28> amit: rm -rf /home/userdeleted
<Bartzy> juk: I actually don't use cp when I think about it. This is my line:
<juk> Bartzy: ah
<ardchoille> amit: be careful with using sudo with that rm command Blorg28 posted
<Bartzy> juk: gzip -c /var/log/backup.log > /net/my_server/backup/backup.log-`date +\%H\%M`.gz
<Bartzy> juk: Any idea why it's giving me Input/Output error ?
<Blorg28> amit: and next time use deluser --remove-home when deleting a user
<sunhao> o
<juk> Bartzy: you doing literally?
<ardchoille> Bartzy: why are you escaping the %H and %M?
<Bartzy> ardchoille: Because I run it in cron
<Bartzy> and cron treats '%' like a newline
<amit> ardchoile:why?
<amit>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   a
<amit>                                                                   
<FloodBot2> amit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juk> Bartzy: pastebin erros
<ardchoille> Bartzy: /net/my_server/backup/backup.log-$(date +%H%M).gz
<Bartzy> ardchoille: And that will work in a cron ? Despite cron treating '%' like a newline ?
<Bartzy> juk: sec.
<iqbal> how to combiine chmod command with ffmpeg command?
<ardchoille> Bartzy: works in my cron, been using it in my main backup file for years
<amit> ardchoille:why should i don't use sudo plz tell
<Bartzy> ardchoille: OK thanks.
<costas> !beer
<ardchoille> amit: you may need to use sudo because you won't be able to delete other users' home dirs without it
<Bartzy> juk: /bin/sh: line 1: /net/my_server/backup/backup.log-0645.gz: Input/output error
<ConcreteVitamin> I am running irssi in one of my terminal windows. In other cases I press Q to go back, but how do I do in such program?
<amit> ok
<Blorg28> ConcreteVitamin: you want to quit irssi ?
<Ve2> Ctrl + C ?
<Bartzy> juk: Any idea ? Maybe I should save the gzipped file locally and copy it with cp -f to the NFS share ?
<Ve2> or /quit?
<ConcreteVitamin> Blorg28: Not exactly. I sure know how to do so, but I'd like to know the general-case solution.
<[deXter]> It's never too late to quit irssi. Talk to your local support group for more assistance. Think about your family.
<Ve2> ConcreteVitamin, ctrl C exits most command line programs
<Blorg28> [deXter]: lol
<Blorg28> ConcreteVitamin: there is no general case. Use the way the softwar you are runing want. It's cleaner
<rooks> im quite happy to quit irssi for xchat-gnome :P
<ConcreteVitamin> Ve2: /quit is a IRC command, not one of Linux.
<ConcreteVitamin> Blorg28: Okay. THanks.
<youknowh1> hi
<youknowh1> After an ubuntu update, my super+KP shortcuts stopped working
<Ve2> /quit should work in irssi also.
<ardchoille> it does
<Blorg28> Ve2: /quit is the way to cleanly exit irssi, yes
<Ve2> There you go.
<Ve2> :)
<Blorg28> rooks: irssi ftw ;)
<youknowh1> Does anyone know of a similar issue?
<rooks> no its not :) RL ftw :P
<youknowh1> It happened recently (1 week or so) on ubuntu 10.10
<linsir> 有人吗
<ardchoille> youknowh1: you can reimplement keyboard shortcuts in System > Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts
<Blorg28> rooks: RL ?
<youknowh1> ardchoille: These shortcuts are some I've set in ccsm for the 'put' feature
<ConcreteVitamin> linsir: English official channel here.
<bazhang> !cn | linsir
<ubottu> linsir: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ardchoille> youknowh1: then you should be able to restore them in ccsm
<juk> Bartzy: yeah, give it a shot
<Bartzy> juk: ok, thanks.
<youknowh1> ardchoille: They're still set, they just don't work anymore.
<juk> Bartzy: OK!
<rooks> Blorg28, real life :)
<ardchoille> youknowh1: oh, ok, didn't realize that
<rooks> !rl
<Blorg28> rooks: lol
<youknowh1> When I try to set them again, ccsm doesn't register that I'm pressing on the keypad
<chris_osx> rooks: how is a bot supposed to know rl? ;-)
<happyaron> hello, I want to use a shell script to find whether a file is textual, I tried "if [ ! `file $1 | grep text` ]; then"..., but result in an unexpected operator, what's wrong?
<ns5> I try to start a java webstart program in google chromium, instead of running the program, chromium starts to download the jnlp file...
<rooks> chris_osx, i thought it was sentient like skynet :P
<Blorg28> xD
<Ubuntu-user> how i can learn ubuntu?
<youknowh1> happyaron: try the command 'file'
<bazhang> !manual | Ubuntu-user have a read
<ubottu> Ubuntu-user have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<happyaron> youknowh1: I know that, I tried "if [ ! `file $1 | grep text` ]; then"..., but result in an "unexpected operator" error
<youknowh1> happyaron: that's because you're comparing the output of grep to a boolean operator
<Ubuntu-user> any virtual videos / trainings to learn ubuntu ?
<happyaron> youknowh1: so what is the correct way to do this?
<youknowh1> happyaron: try telling grep to not output matches, or do like so $result = `yourcommand`; if [ ! $? ]; then ...
<youknowh1> then $result will contain the match
<bazhang> Ubuntu-user, not that I know of, and really outside the scope of this channel
<Ubuntu-user> Thanks bazhang
<youknowh1> ardchoille: I figured out my problem. Ubuntu enabled "use keypad as virtual mouse" feature after a software update
<tsimpson> happyaron: if ! $(file $1|grep -q text); then ...
<happyaron> youknowh1: same problem
<happyaron> tsimpson: trying now
<ardchoille> youknowh1: Ah, nice to know that
<M-sprite> who use mutt to see mails ? how to set Maildir in muttrc ?
<youknowh1> Now all my shortcuts work perfectly :D
<happyaron> tsimpson: cool, works. thanks!
<ljsoftnet> where does google chrome save temporary files?
<llutz_> M-sprite: http://www.elho.net/mutt/maildir
<greppy> M-sprite: Look on http://wiki.mutt.org
<M-sprite> llutz_: that's it,
<M-sprite> greppy: yeah, but i can not understand it clearly. ....
<M-sprite> llutz_:  and by the way, i mixed the sort sort_aux, and sort_browser options in muttrc up. i do now to how to set those three options to browser with "score"and "date" , let the first new message at number 1.
<ljsoftnet> where does google chrome save temporary files?
<adub> could someone tell me why my installer will not let me set bootable flag to on when i make a ext4 partition it shows off it will NOT let me change the flag to on
<adub> 10.10 alternate bc on this pc the 10.10 standard install will not work
<bazhang> adub, the alternate?
<adub> bazhang yes the alternate iso install for people that are having a hard time with the main release
<kisuke> ok this is starting to get annoying.
<bazhang> adub, that's odd, worked fine here
<ChogyDan> ljsoftnet: I think in a folder called profiles
<adub> bazhang yeah you have different hardware
<alch3mist> can anyone offer me help with bactrack 4?
<ljsoftnet> ChogyDan: where can i find it?
<alch3mist> i'm relativley new with it
<bazhang> alch3mist, in the backtrack channel not here
<adub> sure go to the backtrack irc channgel
<adub> remote-exploit
<bazhang> alch3mist, #backtrack-linux
<ikonia> alch3mist: #backtrack-linux
<alch3mist> im sorry,
<ChogyDan> ljsoftnet: ~/.config/chromium/Default
<alch3mist> would i then just ad '#bactrack-linux' to the server list on xchat?
<adub> alch3mist go to the #remote-exploit channel
<ikonia> adub: no
<ikonia> that is the wrong channel
<adub> no your on the right server
<juk> !backtrack > alch3mist
<ubottu> alch3mist, please see my private message
<ikonia> alch3mist: the correct channel is #backtrack-linux
<adub> ikonia unless things have changed then it is right
<ikonia> adub: they have changed, it's wrong
<adub> ok things have changed, lol
<adub> ok im 0ld skool sorry
<kisuke> alch3mist: type  "/join #backtrack-linux" w/o the quotes
<Bartzy> how do I unset a shell variable ?
<Bartzy> env variable I mean
<alch3mist> thank you ^_^
<ikonia> Bartzy: unset VAR
<ikonia> Bartzy: eg: unset PATH
<adub> ikonia why on earth will the alternate cd install of 10.10 not let me change the dang boot flag of a newly done partition
<Bartzy> yeah makes sense. Thanks and sorry :)
<adub> this crap is kinda pissing me off
<ikonia> adub: no idea and control the language
<rumpe1> adub, why do you need the boot flag?
<ikonia> Bartzy: no need for sorry, it's a reasonable question
<adub> rumpel to make the drive bootable
<rumpe1> adub, linux doesn't care about boot-flags... thats windows
<adub> rumpel ok in that case i can only pray that it boots
<Jordan_U> adub: BIOS's don't know anything about partitions or boot flags (with the exception of a few rare very broken ones).
<concon> flash keeps crashing all the time
<adub> i just want to get this working i have tried like hell to get 10.10 on my machine the live disk wont work there is something fubar with my graphics card and the installer
<ikonia> concon: it is very buggy
<adub> opting for alternate install so i can at least troubleshoot
<ChogyDan> concon: chromium?
<Jordan_U> concon: For youtube and some other sites you can use HTML5 instead.
<adub> which is odd the installer works with 10.04
<adub> i just find that wierd
<ljsoftnet> ChogyDan: the flash file im looking for is not there
<erkan^> Can someone tell where can I a configure where can I remove a program when I open a pictogram on the Desktop, than I click right mouse, than "Open with"... https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_-g7SHML2oAI/TVzs91hOEII/AAAAAAAAA1E/YXJk_EtaCMY/s512/kan%20niet%20verwijderen%20via%20openen.png ... because i see Adobe Reader on this computer (I have removed this software, but that is still, is not right), i want remove that, but can not .. can someon
<erkan^> e help me ?
<adub> what kernel does 10.04 run
<adub> anyone know right off hand by default
<Jordan_U> ljsoftnet: Flash unlinks the file immediately after creating it.
<Jordan_U> ljsoftnet: The file is (sort of) in /tmp/.
<bazhang> !info linux lucid | adub
<ubottu> adub: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.28.32 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ljsoftnet> Jordan_U: do u know where google chrome stores the /tmp files?
<juk> ljsoftnet: .cache/chromium/Default/Cache/
<Jordan_U> ljsoftnet: If you're talking about flash videos it's flash that stores them, not chrome. And they are stored in /tmp/, but using a clever trick of Unix to make them hard to access.
<concon> ChogyDan: Yes
<adub> bazhang what about 10.10
<concon> Flash is unstable in firefox, doesn't work at all in chromium
<bazhang> !info linux | adub
<ubottu> adub: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.25.32 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<concon> Tried flashplugin-nonfree and installer, and now I'm trying adobe-flashplugin
<juk> concon: true that, crappy flash
<Jordan_U> ljsoftnet: This script will "undelete" the files, so that they are accessible in /tmp/ like they used to be in previous versions of flash: http://pastebin.com/7DHc6eyU
<concon> Works as a charm on my other laptop
<concon> Gah
<concon> Spotify doesn't like my soundcard, and youtube dies in horrible missery
<Metallico> hi guys, last week i turned my pc on and got a failed to mount error when trying to boot and now i am trying to get the data from the hard drive with one of those hdd candys but ubuntu gives an error when trying to mount the hard drive "An error occurred while accessing the system responded: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply...."
<ljsoftnet> Jordan_U: where do i put the script?
<kiwidood> Hey would it be possible to install ubuntu to a formated partition from windows?  I don't have any CD/DVD to burn the iso to and no flash drive to boot it from
<Metallico> is there any way i could get my data back?
<Jordan_U> ljsoftnet: Anywhere will work. If you want to use it often you might want to put it in ~/bin (create that directory if it doesn't already exist).
<juk> !rcovery | Metallico:
<juk> !recovery | Metallico:
<ubottu> Metallico:: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<pcz_> hej;p
<Metallico> thanks, will try that now
<alsuna> kiwidood: there is an installer to install ubuntu from inside a windows
<ljsoftnet> Jordan_U: do i put it on a empty file?
<rumpe1> kiwidood, well ... it certainly is possible, but i would not recommend it. Why not try ubuntu in a virtual machine?
<brontosaurusrex> Jordan_U: and   ~/bin is automagically on the system path for that user i assume?
<kiwidood> alsuna yes, but I don't want to install ubuntu from within windows itself
<kiwidood> I want to install ubuntu to its own partition
<Jordan_U> brontosaurusrex: Yes (though it's only added to $PATH if it exists when you log in).
<kiwidood> rumpe1, my laptop couldn't handle it unfortunately
<llutz_> brontosaurusrex: grep bin ~/.profile
<brontosaurusrex> Jordan_U: ok
<Jordan_U> ljsoftnet: Yes. Name it something like "undelflv" and make sure that its permissions are set to allow execution.
<alsuna> kiwidood: yes that's exactly what that installer will do: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<brontosaurusrex> llutz: i see
<kiwidood> alsuna oh? I always thought it actually installed itself in the NTFS partition with wubi
<Jordan_U> kiwidood: It does.
<kiwidood> And that's what I don't want to happen
<rumpe1> kiwidood, it creates a container-file on ntfs and uses it as a virtual drive *afaik*
<kiwidood> I want to somehow install ubuntu to a ex3 partition from within windows
<kiwidood> not sure if it can be done though
<wildbat> kiwidood: don't use wubi then
<Jordan_U> kiwidood: It can, but not easily (probably not worth it).
<kiwidood> Hey would it be possible to install ubuntu to a formated partition from windows?  I don't have any CD/DVD to burn the iso to and no flash drive to boot it from
<ljsoftnet> Jordan_U: so il just run the file, and start streaming the flash video?
<kiwidood> ^
<rumpe1> kiwidood, a agree with Jordan_U ... it will be too complicated. Windows alone is just too stupid for this task.
<Jordan_U> ljsoftnet: Load the video, wait for it to be completely downloaded, then run the script to copy the video file into /tmp/ where you can access it.
<triptec> I just compiled and installed a lib into /usr/local/lib, but it doesn't showup when I run ldconfig -p.. how to fix?
<kiwidood> rumpe1 Challenge accepted.
<ljsoftnet> Jordan_U ok
<YouKay> Guys, how to change my default shell from zsh to bash? Should I edit the /etc/passwd file and change it manually?
<rumpe1> kiwidood, in worst case you will crush your windows :>
<stoney_001> Hi there. I have a USB storage device sometimes attached to my machine and want it to automount when present. Upon bootup if it isn't present then I get a 'Press S to skip mount or M for manual recovery'. Any way to prevent this behaviour so that I don't have to interactively press 'S' ?
<kiwidood> rumpe1 this does not scare me in the slightest tbh
<rumpe1> kiwidood, well... and if windows doesnt work anymore ... how do you boot your laptop?
<m|kael> hello, i installed ubuntu server for the first time and i have some troubles getting apache starting. i get the error ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<kiwidood> rumpe1 with great difficulty, but that is not a worry for me
<alsuna> kiwidood: i think the easiest must be to get a usb stick and boot from that, if your bios supports that
<Jordan_U> kiwidood: If you want to try the challenge look at Wubi's source code to see how they load grub from ntldr/bcd, then create your own grub.cfg with an entry to loop boot an Ubuntu iso: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg
<triptec> or actually the compile and linking of the program I'm compiling works but when I run it is cant find the shared object...
<juk> m|kael: just run apachectl start
<kiwidood> I'm going to laugh so hard if i pull this off, it will be marked on my calendar as "the glory day"
<oliver_> Hi guy. bmon is driving me insane. I want simply to get the output in a file. But when I use bmon -o ascii > file.txt, the file stays empty :( any Ideas?
<clu3> Pls HELP. I ran away from my Toshiba laptop and when i got back, my screen server just showed totally black screen. I couldn't do anything so i logged into another terminal a restart the machine from there. now i'm presented with a few messages and a (initramfs) prompt. Some body pls help me?
<Jordan_U> kiwidood: Don't expect to succeed in that route in less than a few days and a lot of learning though.
<clu3> Here is the error: "mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory"
<brontosaurusrex> kiwidood: probably a 'glory month'
<kiwidood> I'll just have to have faith in myself
<clu3> and same for /sys and /proc
<kiwidood> and lot's of coffee
<Jordan_U> kiwidood: Good luck.
<kiwidood> Thanks :D
<rumpe1> kiwidood, it would be a lot easier, if you could plug the laptops HD into another machine, which can boot from CD/usb....
<clu3> hello, any body help me pls?
<juk> clu3: did somebody touched your laptop when ran away?
<kiwidood> rumpe1 I don't have any screw driver's to open up my laptop
<clu3> juk, no i'm home alone
<juk> clu3: hm
<rumpe1> kiwidood, well well... good luck i wish :)
<osmosis_paul> good morning, i'm creating a shell script, and i want give the name of a file that i'm gonna create the filesystem date, any idea how???
<tsucchin> テスト
<juk> !recovery | clu3:
<ubottu> clu3:: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<ljsoftnet> Jordan_U: it worked, but why did they change it?
<juk> !jp | tsucchin
<ubottu> tsucchin: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Jordan_U> ljsoftnet: I don't know, you'd have to ask Adobe.
<clu3> juk, ok, thanks, i'm not sure if i have the live CD anymore, checking...
<L-s-L> osmosis_paul: filename-`date -I`
<ljsoftnet> Jordan_U ok thanks man
<speedy_> any tools or apps GUI in ubuntu for the Android forsaving pictures and SMS or mabye total backup of phone
<juk> speedy_: forsaving?
<speedy_> yes
<Jordan_U> ljsoftnet: You're welcome.
<speedy_> pics music etc
<osmosis_paul> L-s-L, thank you very much
<juk> speedy_: ah for* *saving
<speedy_> I have Motorola Tools for Windows but would like similiar tool fou Ubuntu
<Blorg28> speedy_: you can use some android app to backup your phone and then transfer the file with USB
<juk> speedy_: rhythmbox and spot something forgot
<ikonia> speedy_: don't exist
<sectorb> osmosis_paul: another format: filename-`date  +"%Y%m%d"`
<osmosis_paul> sectorb, thanks dude
<llutz_> osmosis_paul: $(date -I) to be preferred over using backticks `
<speedy_> ya I could do that but would rather do it directly on Ubuntu but I have searched no luck tool does not exist maybe some programmers will make such tool
<ardchoille> speedy_: check your PM
<ljsoftnet> Jordan_U is there an alternative to adobe flash?
<oliver_> Help needed: I want simply to get the output in a file. But when I use bmon -o ascii > file.txt, the file stays empty :( any Ideas?
<juk> !info gnash
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.8-5ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 176 kB, installed size 492 kB
<stoney_001> Hi there. I have a USB storage device sometimes attached to my machine and want it to automount when present. Upon bootup if it isn't present then I get a 'Press S to skip mount or M for manual recovery'. Any way to prevent this behaviour so that I don't have to interactively press 'S' ?
<llutz_> oliver_: bmon -o ascii &> file.txt
<llutz_> oliver_: bmon -o ascii > file.txt 2>&1         if not using bash
<Jordan_U> ljsoftnet: For some sites HTML5 video, like http://youtube.com/html5
<ljsoftnet> Jordan_U how about gnash, is it the same with adobe flash?
<speedy_> Everyone Sleeping :)
<clu3> juk, i'm in the ubuntu@ubuntu terminal now (from the live CD)
<Kpullotron> is it better ubuntu than windows 7?
<Jordan_U> ljsoftnet: It's not very usable yet unfortunately.
<clu3> what should i do?
<ljsoftnet> Jordan_U ok
<Kpullotron> i'm thinking about migrating to ubuntu
<juk> clu3: sing? sorry im not mind reader
<YankDownUnder> I migrate heaps of folks to Ubuntu from Microsoft. They're mostly quite happy with the change.
<Jordan_U> !best | Kpullotron
<ubottu> Kpullotron: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kpullotron> ubuntu is it good for a shop?
<Kpullotron> i mean it has all the needed software
<Kpullotron> ?
<YankDownUnder> Kpullotron, For what? Using POS? Using accounting? Inventory?
<Kpullotron> yes
<YankDownUnder> Ok...here's the go: there are heaps of POS programs, inventory programs and accounting programs - for many different types of "stores" - just a matter of making a list of what you're going to need, how it suits you, and that's all she wrote.
<adub> ok i just install ubuntu 10.10 and i have a screen full of just big blocks of pixels....ctrl alt backspace or ctrl alt f1 does not kick me to a prompt this does this on live distro i had to use the alternate to install if i use a boot disk to just get a shell could i dmesg to tell what the hell is going on
<adub> i wouldnt think so since im using a disk to boot to a prompt but what do i know
<clu3> juk, my computer got error after the screen saver? heh, you might have forgotten, we just talked a few mins ago
<adub> is there anyway to troubleshoot this
<juk> clu3: ah
<speedy_> its not that one OS better than the other  its a choice of prefernces and the ease of customizing to the users taste so Ubuntu or any Linux can be modified...  Windows cannot at least at the heart of the os make sense dunno
<juk> speedy_: you gonna be baned
<speedy_> ?
<speedy_> ?
<adub> ok i just install ubuntu 10.10 and i have a screen full of just big blocks of pixels....ctrl alt backspace or ctrl alt f1 does not kick me to a prompt this does this on live distro i had to use the alternate to install if i use a boot disk to just get a shell could i dmesg to tell what the hell is going on
<adub> is there anyway to troubleshoot this
<juk> clu3: what error exactly?
<llutz_> speedy_: most linux-freaks would call your (correct) statement "blasphemy" :)
<clu3> target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<clu3> No init found try passing init = bootarg
<clu3> juk, i tried the live CD, but i can only get to the terminal by pressing Ctrl Alt F1. The GUI doesn't seem to load
<clu3> and i am not sure what do to from the terminal
<YankDownUnder> clu3, Have you checked the CD to make sure it's not corrupted?
<juk> clu3: backup files first i'd do
<SilentDis> hello, How do I force Network manager to use a specific usb device for EVDO?  I'm able to connect fine with ppp because I can force it to use /dev/ttyUSB2
<Glutsch> lo
<clu3> juk, thanks. YankDownUnder i'm pretty sure it is
<hilarie> Anyone here play with wine much?
<ikonia> hilarie: guys in #winehq do
<hilarie> ty
<clu3> YankDownUnder, i mean it is OK, not corrupted
<jjp1789> hilarie: do you mean play (tweak) or play (games) ?
<thrope> trying to upgrade a 10.4 install to 10.10 - receive an error "an unresolvable problem occurred... Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages"... any idea on how to fix this?
<thrope> is there a log somewhere i can see which packages caused it
<YankDownUnder> clu3, If you can at least login to the console, then at least you're getting somewhere. When you're booting, have you tried to just hit enter and read some of the parameters that you can pass the kernel prior to booting into the system to see if that might help you get some type of graphical interface?
<clu3> YankDownUnder, when i switch to terminal (ctrl + alt + F1) i'm presented with ubuntu@ubuntu. It doesn't ask me to login.  If booting without the live CD, i haven't tried what you said yet..
<YankDownUnder> clu3, Give it a go. There are several params that can be passed to the kernel to possibly get you to a graphical desktop mate.
<clu3> YankDownUnder, you mean when booting without the CD, right?
<speedy_> Apologies to whom I offended on previous post it was not meant to be
<YankDownUnder> Guest9721, Mate, it's truly NOT a good idea to login to IRC as root mate. Truly. Very bad, and very bad taste.
<pasadefrance> hi there :)
<YankDownUnder> clu3, When booting WITH the CD - so you can troubleshoot the issue.
<clu3> i see, thanks YankDownUnder
<liuxidong> d
<adub> yankdownunder i cant
<YankDownUnder> adub, Eh?
<Guest9721> hi all
<adub> my screeen is just full of blocky pixels and i cant ctrl alt f1 or backspace to get a prompt i dont think if i use any boot disk that dmesg will net me anything
<adub> ya my video is jacked
<adub> i seen on a forum where others where reporting the same problem but some could disable onboard video people that have my graphics card
<YankDownUnder> Guest9721, Please, do NOT login to IRC as the root user. It's extremely dangerous, and it's extremely bad form.
<clu3> YankDownUnder, in deed, i think it's the CD problem, I just cleaned it ( a little more) and now i'm in the live CD :)
<adub> i have no onboard video
<clu3> GUI interface i mean
<brontosaurusrex> i need a life without adobe.
<YankDownUnder> adub, Have you tried disabling the onboard graphics card in your BIOS?
<adub> i do not have onboard graphics
<YankDownUnder> clu3, Coolbeans mate.
<YankDownUnder> adub, What do ya got?
<adub> geforce gt 240 works fine with 10.04
<speedy_> adub, video card issue try anoter system if available and repeat your process on that machine
<adub> but even tried just updating
<adub> speedy_ so your saying just dont use 10.10
<YankDownUnder> adub, What is the graphics driver you're using?
<speedy_> adub have access to anoher video card
<adub> speedy_ no i do not
<padi999> I have the visual effects enabled in ubuntu but I can't figure out where the settings are! Like keyboardshortcuts for changing wobbly windows style etc.
<adub> so 10.10 has a lot of issues with gt 240 for some reason
<adub> speedy_ i know you know your stuff i see you in here often  bro
<YankDownUnder> adub, If you're using an NVidia card, you might want to try running "sudo jockey-gtk" - let the system try to determine the best driver for your card - let it do it's thing, reboot after it's done - see what you get...
<speedy_> no i ran just the live DVD of natty and its works live fine and the previous versions as well I use now Ultimate Edtion
<adub> yankdownunder here is the thing i can not get a prompt man to troubleshoot
<speedy_> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS is my box
<clu3> YankDownUnder, heh, but i'm not sure what do do next :) . I can see the harddisk but can't mount it
<YankDownUnder> adub, So you can't even get to a console login?
<adub> no
<adub> no console nothing just a bunch of pixels
<padi999> lucid lynx: Where are the compiz/fusion settings?
<YankDownUnder> clu3, PLACES => Whatever drive ?
<adub> and it is as if the system is locked up
<adub> speedy_ you have a gt 240 ?
<YankDownUnder> adub, Have you looked through the forums on how to boot to a liveCD and then chroot to the local disk?
<adub> the 10.10 will not boot to a live disk the same thing happens big pixels then locks up
<clu3> YankDownUnder, yep, it doesn't response. When i try again. "Dbus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolueMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending"
<speedy_> adub is the pixels all over or half the screen no prompt? try typing in blind if u know there is a console there
<YankDownUnder> clu3, Sounds to me like the disk might be dirtier than you think - or the drive itself needs a bit of a cleaning....
<adub> what do you recommend i type
<ArunC> Hi, I'm trying to build a shared object from a static lib. I use g++ -static option, when I get this error: http://codepad.org/cQRg9w87
<adub> just pass
<speedy_> adub nope
<juk> ArunC: take it to #programming
<padi999> where can I find the compiz/fusion settings in lucid?
<ArunC> juk: Thanks
<YankDownUnder> adub, Not sure mate...if I had time to look through the forums for both Ubuntu and Debian, I'd do so...but working...
<osmosis_paul> I want create a folder in case that does not exist yet, i looking in google and i found that line, but does not work to me.  if [[ ! -e $APACHE_BACKUP ]]; then
<osmosis_paul> told me  "[[: not found
<osmosis_paul> "
<nistha> hi all
<osmosis_paul> of course i close the loop fi
<kingofthething> hey on of my external hard drives isnt showing up on my desktop after it is mounted, it used to show up but now it doesnt, any help?
<clu3> YankDownUnder, i can still open other applications like openoffice or play some games there, only they run quite slow
<YankDownUnder> clu3, Yes, they'll run slow - if the graphics driver - amongst other things - isn't the right driver, then yeah, everything is going to crawl...
<padi999> exit
<padi999> exit
<clu3> YankDownUnder, yes, I had problem with the drivers on this new Toshiba lap model when i installed Ubuntu a few months ago. Had to add extra repo.
<adub> just oging to go  back to 10.04 and troubleshoot the other hardware issues im having like no sound for whatever stupid reason
<YankDownUnder> clu3, Hmmm...well, that tells all, doesn't it? :)
<clu3> YankDownUnder, somebody suggest to run "e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda2" on ubuntuforms. should i try
<YankDownUnder> adub, Sometimes, when you're having issues with ONE driver, other bits just ain't going to work, either.
<YankDownUnder> clu3, Won't hurt.
<clu3> I have some important data not yet backed up
<netzro> he
<kingofthething> i have an external hard drive connected and it recognized and accessible but it is not showing up on my desktop, any ideas how to fix that?
<Ve2> Ok so.
<Ve2> I have a fakeraid array & ubuntu server installed.
<Ve2> I need to mount an NTFS partition on the array
<Ve2> Will I break everything?
<Ve2> Because I cannot afford to lose the data and I cannot back it up. :)
<rumpe1> Ve2, why can't you back it up?
<Ve2> It's 2TB
<Ve2> I don't have a 2TB disk to back up to.
<clu3> when I run e2fsck from my live CD terminal, i got this error: "Dvice or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda. Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?"
<Ve2> Seems to have mounted ok
<clu3> what can i do?
<speedy_> question:  What or were is the Splash Screen on boot located in system can it be changed? u know like the animated splash on boot or just as desktops loads. Like othere Linux Versions to name a couple Ultimate Edtion the nice liquid like loge for UE, and GnackTrackR4 has nice splash as well just like to add my own
<rumpe1> Ve2, should be the first thing to do before doing anything else
<Ve2> Fingers crossed it doesn't erase all my data
<YankDownUnder> clu3, sudo e2fsck => you have to be root user (or have the rights) to do that.
<Ve2> Well
<Ve2> I will be backing up all the data
<rumpe1> Ve2, otherwise you "can afford" to loose everything :>
<llutz_> clu3: you don't want to fsck  /dev/sda, use a partition like /dev/sdaX
<Ve2> Yeah I know.
<clu3> YankDownUnder, i was already under sudo
<Ve2> I am getting a 2TB disk like, tomorrow
<rumpe1> Ve2, then wait
<Ve2> but I want to format it ext4 & not use NTFS
<Ve2> So I need to mount it in ubuntu anyway
<Ve2> Hopefully everything will be cool.
<rumpe1> Ve2, mount it read-only and there shouldn't be any problem
<kingofthething> i have an external hard drive connected and it recognized and accessible but it is not showing up on my desktop, any ideas how to fix that?
<clu3> llutz_, what are those sda1, sda2, sda5  I have? Which one should i try?
<Ve2> good iea.
<YankDownUnder> clu3, Right...is the partition you're trying to fsck ext2?
<clu3> it ext4 YankDownUnder
<Ve2> What is the flag for that again?
<clu3> YankDownUnder,  sorry, wait..
<llutz_> clu3: /dev/sda is the drive, /dev/sda1.... are the partitions. you need to know which partition holds the filesystem you want to check
<Ve2> -o ro?
<YankDownUnder> clu3, Then use ext4.fsck /dev/sdXX
<rumpe1> Ve2, yeah... or just -r
<Ve2> ta
<clu3> yep,  it seems ext4 for sda1 when i use sudo gparted
<YankDownUnder> Ve2, Must be a pom or an Aussie...
<clu3> llutz_, i see, thanks , it must be sda1 then
<Ve2> What?
<YankDownUnder> Ve2, Where ya live?
<Ve2> Au.
<YankDownUnder> Ve2, Yeppers...s'what I thought...
<netzro> #c0c0n2010
<rumpe1> austria?
<YankDownUnder> rumpe1, Yeah, mate. Austria. Heaps of wombats in Austria.
<clu3> I still get the same error as sda . "...busy while trying to open /dev/sda1"
<suigeneris> hmm, there's a conflict on banshee.fm. the front page says iPhones can be synced, the user manual says banshee supports most smartphones with the notable exception of iPhone, iPad etc.
<YankDownUnder> clu3, Then something is trying to read the partition already - didn't you say just a bit earlier that you were in the midst of trying to mount the drive?
<Ve2> sweeeet
<Ve2> lol
<Ve2> libschrodinger?
<Ve2> Quantum physics lib?
<rumpe1> Ve2, it's used for lolcats :>
<YankDownUnder> Ve2, Not to mention: /usr/lib/libschrodingerscat
<Ve2> oh dear
<Ve2> WHAT IS THIS DOING
<Ve2> Ok
<tensorpudding> libschroedinger is for the dirac video codec
<FloodBot3> Ve2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ve2> I am used to rhel, et c.
<Ve2> How do I configure static ips in ubu server?
<rumpe1> Ve2, dhcpd-config?
<Ve2> ?
<YankDownUnder> Ve2, /etc/network/interfaces
<Ve2> Yeah
<Ve2> what is with the wierd config file?
<rumpe1> Ve2, nevermind... didn't understand what you meant exactly
<YankDownUnder> Um...weird? I rather like a simple config like the /etc/network/interfaces - easy for at least me to understand...
<Ve2> I am used to the ifcfg files
<Pumpkin-> it is literally that you are used to them though, they both do the same thing
<Ve2> :/
<Ve2> This one looks totally different
<Pumpkin-> I will be honest, the fact it doesn't come with a bunch of examples in it commented out is a little irritating
<YankDownUnder> I rather like just editing the one, restarting the network, and VOILA! S'all good and up and running happy as Larry...
<Ve2> found some stuff on the net
<Pumpkin-> but google should fix that
<YankDownUnder> Google fixes everything...except for breakfast.
<Pumpkin-> if you work for google, they even do that
<clu3> sorry YankDownUnder my computer was hanging. yes, I tried to browse the partition earlier using the File Browser. Now i can see a mount process is still running
<clu3> and i can't kill it, even with kill -9
<YankDownUnder> clu3, So since that is still running, you're not going to be able to run an fsck on that partition...unless you kill the process....
<decoder> guys, I'm trying to get slapd (ldap) to work on ubuntu 10.04 lts. I'm using a slapd.conf instead of slapd.d/ style and I keep getting invalid credentials when trying an ldap search (ldapsearch includes -D cn=Manager,dc=my,dc=domain -y /etc/ldap.secret -x )
<YankDownUnder> clu3, Ah...roger that...
<clu3> YankDownUnder, i guess i have to restart this live CD ?
<YankDownUnder> clu3, Sorry to say, but sounds like it mate.
<Ve2> lol
<Ve2> Accidentally set the server to have the same ip as the box I was logged into it as.
<Ve2> Guess how that went...
<YankDownUnder> Ve2, If I get the right answer, you're buying me a slab of VB, right? :)
<Ve2> :/
<Ve2> You would seriously drink VB?
<Ve2> :\
<Ve2> You MUST be american.
<YankDownUnder> Ve2, Um...well, quite some years an expat...but yeah...
<Ve2> :/
<twitch> !enter | Ve2
<ubottu> Ve2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ve2> I'm not. :(
<ubuntu_> I'm trying to enlarge my Windows 7 partition from a live CD, but I can't expand it to the right. Here is a screenshot: http://i55.tinypic.com/2vbvkn8.png
<YankDownUnder> Ve2, However, if someone was to purchase some great dark beers from up in Sydney, well, then I'd have to take that instead, eh?
<concon> ubuntu_: I'm going to give you a hint: There's no space to expand to
<jjp1789> Yank: What's VB btw ?
<ubuntu_> concon: theres 34.69 GiB of unallocated space
<satya> to authenticate ldap server, i just install the libnss-ldap package.
<YankDownUnder> jjp1789, Victoria Bitters (beer)
<ethanol> is it a common bug that often when ubuntu asks me to authenticate, for example when adding or removing software through the software center, the authentication dialog gets stuck after a succesful password entry (I have to click the X to get it to close)
<satya> is it enough to connect to the ldap server?
<juk> basically difference here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery and here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrootRecovery is '-o bind' in last, what for that last?
<concon> ubuntu_: There's 34.69GB of unallocated space on a logical block
<ubuntu_> concon: I don't get what you mean
<Oer> ethanol no, this is normal.
<Oer> ethanol, if it get stuck, that is not normal.
<satya> ubuntu to authenticate ldap server, i just install the libnss-ldap package.
<ethanol> well normal would be that it closes automatically, which it does only like 1/4th of all cases
<satya> ubuntu: to authenticate ldap server, i just install the libnss-ldap package.
<jjp1789> satya: na, you need ldap-auth-client or anything to eventually have libpam-ldap
<ubuntu_> I'm trying to enlarge my Windows 7 partition from a live CD, but I can't expand it to the right. Here is a screenshot: http://i55.tinypic.com/2vbvkn8.png
<concon> ubuntu_: You see that extended sda3, you need to shrink that one first, if possible
<ubuntu_> concon: It does not give me the option to resize when I right click on it
<satya> jjp1789: auth-client-confiog  is in the libnss-ldap package only
<concon> Then you'll need to delete, that's the negative side of logical partitions
<satya> jjp1789: auth-client-config  is in the libnss-ldap package only
<ubuntu_> concon: delete what?
<concon> If you delete it you'll delete sda5 as well
<ubuntu_> I'm trying to enlarge my Windows 7 partition from a live CD, but I can't expand it to the right. Here is a screenshot: http://i55.tinypic.com/2vbvkn8.png
<satya> jjp1789: it is already installed
<silverlightning> hi
<concon> That extended partition, it's a logical block so you can make logical partitions, there's a limit to 4 primary partitions to 1 drive, so windows tend to make logical partitions if you have more than 1
<satya> silverlightning: hi
<silverlightning> how are you today
<concon> And stop re-posting your error
<concon> Read the guidelines
<silverlightning> I have been stressed out of my mind
<silverlightning> up half the night and fiddeling with the computer
<jjp1789> satya: ok (apt-cache search --full ldap-auth-client |grep Depends) yields: libpam-ldap, libnss-ldap
<silverlightning> in desperation I installed Ubuntu on the entire harddrive
<silverlightning> do you know anything about issues with the cooling fan?
<Ubuntu-user> how to master ubuntu
<vadimkiselev> <Ubuntu-user> ?
<silverlightning> it takes a life time of dedication
<coz_> Ubuntu-user,  take it slow... hang out here... dont be afraid to ask questions
<silverlightning> I have installed the latest version from scratch just now
<delinquentme> so my OFF button on my tool bar is weirded out atm .. how do i fix this?
<coz_> delinquentme,  "off" button?  you mean the circle t hingy
<Ubuntu-user> coz_: every question?
<satya> jjp1789: i cant connect to the ldap server
<silverlightning> there is an appliction for that coz
<delinquentme> coz_, yeah
<coz_> Ubuntu-user,  if you have a question ask it... cant hurt
<jjp1789> satya: have a look on pam-auth-update and / or auth-client-config. Beware openldap tools (ldapsearch...) and libpam-ldap may use slightly different ldap.conf files
<coz_> delinquentme,  right click the panel   Add to panel   look for    Indicator applet session
<SimonPHOENIX> i have 2 disks, how to make raid1 ?
<delinquentme>  coz_ awesome! thanks
<coz_> delinquentme,  no problem
<jjp1789> simonph: mdadm
<Slapcake> Hi, I'm trying to follow the LDAP tutorial at ubuntu-help (https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html) but it says I have insufficient access when I try to add the frontend, does anyone know how I can fix that?
<clu3> YankDownUnder, i guess i'm dead. Can't fsck the partition, it's still busy while there's no mount process running
<satya> jjp1789: if i type sudo auth-client-config, it says profile is required
<Walex> SimonPHOENIX: there are very many HOWTOs with examples on that, For example the original RAID HOWTO
<Ubuntu-user> how to add users using command line
<coz_> Slapcake,  you are using "sudo"  for the commands   ... yes?
<Walex> Ubuntu-user: 'man useradd'
<arand> Ubuntu-user: adduser
<silverlightning> what are the recommended driver packages for the latest verson of ubuntu?
<Slapcake> coz_: yes
<jjp1789> satya: look in /etc/auth-client-config and man auth-client-config
<coz_> Slapcake,  mm then I am not sure
<coz_> silverlightning,  which drivers?
<ruan> silverlightning: the latest drivers?
<Slapcake> coz_: the insufficient access error is an ldap error, not a uid error
<coz_> Slapcake,  oh! mm  well... if no one here can answer  you might also want to go to t he ##linux channel
<jjp1789> slapcake: are you using simple bind ?
<silverlightning> there used to be a package to make dvds play, and youtube videos
<ruan> i cant boot ubuntu off of my hard drive :/
<kingofthething> i really think i have a simple problem, can someone help me?
<Slapcake> jjp1789: I don't know - I'm following the tutorial
<silverlightning> ruan, after installation?
<eXpLoD> how can i make my own build of ubuntu which has some packages already installed in an .iso format?
<Walex> silverlightning: checked Medibuntu
<bazhang> !remaster > eXpLoD
<ubottu> eXpLoD, please see my private message
<Walex> eXpLoD: there is an howto on the Ubuntu wiki on that
<ruan> silverlightning: yes, after installation
<shomon> what is the best way to get ie7 or 8 working in ubuntu?
<silverlightning> walex, is it the same as two years ago?
<Walex> ruan: there is recovery mode
<ruan> walex: i cant boot it
<Ubuntu-user> how to change network settings using command line?
<ruan> walex: it works using livecd, but it wont boot otherwise
<silverlightning> ruan, just now?
<Walex> ruan: you need to boot an ubuntu CD/DVD in recovery mode
<shomon> depends on the network settings Ubuntu-user
<viliny> hey guys, i installed nvidia drivers from the nvidia site with the .run installator. my x now fails to start because the driver and the kernel module mismatch in version numbers. GCC problem for not compiling module or something? regardless, how can i rollback or choose to use another driver instead so i can get to the desktop again
<ruan> walex: recovery mode?
<kingofthething> i have two extenal hard drives connected one is showing up on my desktop and one isnt, both are working fine and accessible but the just isnt showing up on my desktop when it is mounted
<Walex> ruan: there is a relevant HOWTO on the wiki too
<ruan> walex i didnt get any option for recovery
<Walex> ruan: "rescue" mode
<ruan> walex: how? i cant boot ubuntu at all
<Ubuntu-user> shomon: Giving an ip,Static ip, internet sharing related stuff?
<silverlightning> ruan, if it is very recently, the computer might have a few hickups before it gets used to ubuntu, like loud beeps and reluctant booting
<jjp1789> ubuntu-user: good question; I personaly stop network-manager and kill dhcp client before using ifconfig, route and editing resolv.conf
<mar> Hi. Can I somehow checked which files have changed in the last hour or so?
<ruan> silverlightning: it hasnt made a first boot yet
<shomon> ah okay Ubuntu-user -  ifconfig is the command you want
<Walex> ruan: you have to boot the liveCD and go into rescue mode. I'll do a search fro you on a link
<ruan> walex: i can only "try" ubuntu and install it
<ruan> walex: no other options
<shomon> and to restart or change this, all the services that start by default are in /etc/init.d/
<Ve2> Right.
<Ve2> So.
<shomon> including one called network or networking I think
<clu3> From my liveCD, when i fsck my parition, it keeps saying: "Device or resouce busy while trying to open /dev/sda1", what can i do ?
<Ve2> bit torrent client that has a web interface for ubu server?
<Ubuntu-user> thank shomon
<kingofthething>  i have two extenal hard drives connected one is showing up on my desktop and one isnt, both are working fine and accessible but the just isnt showing up on my desktop when it is mounted
<ruan> the problem is that i cant boot ubuntu at all
<Walex> ruan: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-boot-ubuntu-linux-rescue-mode/
<shomon> anyone know if wine or some other thing can run ie8 on ubuntu?
<Walex> ruan: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/system_administration_books/ubuntu_starter_guide/ch08.html
<ruan> walex: i'll try it
<Ve2> :/
<bazhang> shomon, check appdb and /join #winehq
<shomon> thanks bazhang
<Walex> shomon: I think that Crossover can run various versions of IE, and it is a neatly packaged version of Wine
<bazhang> !appdb > shomon
<ubottu> shomon, please see my private message
<ruan> walex: i cant boot at all,
<ruan> walex: grub isnt showing up, it just freezes at boot, as if there is no OS
<Walex> ruan: you can run rescue/recovery mode from the installation CD.
<Walex> ruan: then that allows you to reinstall GRUB
<offsense1> anyone recommended empathy rather than pidgin?
<tobier> offsense1: not really, I got rid of empathy
<Walex> ruan: if the automatic rescue/recovery don't work, this is another and even more detailed approach: http://www.ubuntudoctor.com/content/blog/10/Boot-Install-Ubuntu-from-the-Grub-Rescue-Prompt
<Ubuntu-user> how to list & kill process in ubuntu?
<ruan> ubuntu-user: is the process visible?
<Walex> ruan: oops I really meant this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<offsense1> tobier: so u prefer pidgin then?
<Gnea> Ubuntu-user: ps command lists, kill and killall kills
<tobier> offsense1: yes
<Ubuntu-user> thanks
<shomon> Ubuntu-user: also you can start a background process by running it followed by a &
<Ubuntu-user> difference between kill and killall?
<binawan> hallo guys...
<tobier> Ubuntu-user: actually, IIRC kill politely asks a process to be killed, use kill -9 to force
<shomon> kill needs a process number
<Gnea> Ubuntu-user: man kill  and  man killall  tells it
<shomon> but killall needs a name
<ruan> walex: btw, im on livecd try mode at the moment
<Ubuntu-user> oh thanks its pid and name thingy
<Gnea> shomon: "teach a man how to fish, he eats on his own. give a man a fish, he expects more."
<Ubuntu-user> thanks guys u are doing great job here
<Gnea> cheers
<ruan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<shomon> be careful with signals as well. kill -9 vs -1 or -15 a whole kettle of fish...
<ruan> oops
<shomon> ok sure thanks gnea
<ruan> copy paste didnt work
<Walex> ruan: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Recovery%20Using%20the%20Ubuntu%20Desktop/Live%20CD%20%28RECOMMENDED%29
<ruan> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<Walex> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup,%20Repairing%20and%20Reinstalling%20GRUB
<Walex> the last link above advises going through a "fake" install, where you don't actually install, but the installer recreates the GRUB startup
<ruan> this is complicated :/
<Walex> ruan: it is indeed not that simple.
<risperdalx> hi
<risperdalx> how can i close mysql service at startup ubuntu
<Walex> ruan: the issue is that most people just install one partition and one time GRUB and "it just works" and so nobody cares very much about the non-standard cases. Just like in MS-Windows.
<ruan> walex: i tried installing it 3 times, once on a new partition, it never worked
<Walex> risperdalx: you have to edit the relevant entry in '/etc/init/' or use 'update-rc.d' to edit the startup links
<smegzor> Anyone else experienced this?  Starting today all of the Ubuntu computers in my house are unable to browse any websites or send/receive email using firefox and thunderbird.  Other web browsers work perfectly, but I have the same problem with email in Evolution.
<Walex> ruan: that is very unusual, installation usually "just works", unless you have an odd disk layout.
<ruan> walex: i've only got 2 hard drives
<risperdalx> Walex, should i use update-rc.d mysql remove or disable ?
<Walex> ruan: however I am an *extremely* experienced sysadm/programmer and at one point I could not boot Ubuntu LTS  10 after installing it and could not fix it, because the boot process has become too complicated and it was difficult even for me to figure out what had broken
<Walex> risperdalx: 'disable', because 'remove' has the problem listed in the 'man' page.
<Ubuntu-user> can i setup ftp server in ubuntu?
<Walex> ubuntulog: very easily, use something like VsFTPd or ProFTPd
<smegzor> I use the filezilla ftp server.  I either swear by it or swear at it.
<Ubuntu-user> i am loving it ubuntu is super
<risperdalx> Walex: i got an error
<risperdalx> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/mysql missing LSB information
<risperdalx> update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>
<risperdalx>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/mysql do not exist.
<FloodBot3> risperdalx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jpds> risperdalx: That's not an error, that's a warning.
<risperdalx> uhm i think it must be disabled now
<risperdalx> thanks
<Ubuntu-user> smegzor: what should i do... filezilla ?
<Walex> risperdalx: but note that " System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/mysql do not exist" is perplexing
<smegzor> Ubuntu-user: It works and isn't hard to set up.
<viliny> hey guys, i installed nvidia drivers from the nvidia site with the .run installator. my x now fails to start because the driver and the kernel module mismatch in version numbers. GCC problem for not compiling module or something? regardless, how can i rollback or choose to use another driver instead so i can get to the desktop again
<Ubuntu-user> smegzor: how to configure ?
<Walex> risperdalx: because if there are no *start* links, why do you worry about it being started?
<Ubuntu-user> procedure
<ruan> im not going to try to install ubuntu till im 100% sure that its going to work
<kevdog> Ubuntu-user- why not ssh server?
<risperdalx> walex: i know its runing at startup
<Walex> viliny: just run X reconfiguration
<risperdalx> walex: because this ubuntu opening time is slowing
<M-sprite> In mutt, which key is to tag a message as unread ？ the flag N ?
<viliny> Walex: i think i did, but to no help... whats the command for that?
<Ubuntu-user> ubuntu gave me real trouble with SDM for cisco router it never worked :(
<smegzor> Ubuntu-user: It has a GUI and there should be plenty of guides on the internet.  Follow one of those.
<Walex> viliny: also you can uninstall the nVidia package by rerunning the installer with the uninstallation option. You have to do that to clean up things.
<viliny> Walex: Roger that
<Walex> viliny: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<viliny> thank you :)
<ruan> im not gonna fix it if its broken from the start
<viliny> ruan: whats up?
<smegzor> ruan: I wasn't sure about Ubuntu, so I installed it and installed XP inside VirtualBox for anything that I couldn't do in Ubuntu (mainly work stuff).
<ruan> viliny: ubuntu wont boot after install
<viliny> ruan: any troubleshooting or possible causes visible?
<rek> hi how can i install ubuntu ov
<rek> er another ubuntu without deleting my files?
<ruan> viliny: nope, it just does nothing at boot
<bazhang> rek, have a seperate hom
<viliny> rek: download cd-image from ubuntu site, burn it to a disk, boot your computer from that disk and then just choose to install ubuntu once you are on the livecd desktop
<bazhang> !home | rek
<ubottu> rek: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<viliny> lol, sorry...
<smegzor> ruan: the last times I had a non-booting new ubuntu install I had an IDE drive somehow preventing it booting off the sata I had installed it to.  The other time I had installed grub to the wrong drive.
<rek> wbazhang i'm on irssi for win damn can't copy the link or i dunno how to copy it
<viliny> ruan: do you get the grub menu?
<ruan> viliny: nope, no menu at all
<rek> during the installation i create another home?
<viliny> how about using the supergrub disk to repair boot?
<ruan> viliny: why would boot be broken from install 3 times?
<viliny> i don't have a good answer to that im afraid
<bazhang> rek, not sure about how to copy via irssi as I'm on xchat, you could check the logs later, or just remember the psychocats website name
<ruan> i guess i'll have to install windows now
<viliny> have you tried switching your boot hardrive from bios? i mean, if you don't even get the grub menu it seems like ubuntu has little to do with it
<K350> is there any image viewer for the terminal..uhm..or well maybe I'm just dumb ....
<AegisX> is it me, or is it no longer possible to hide the mounted drives from the desktop?
<ruan> viliny: my boot hard drive is the hard drive ubuntu is installed on
<AegisX> i've tried using gconf-editor
<viliny> ruan: well, im not sure i can be of much more help... id give the third party grub rescue thing a try if i were in your shoes but other than that... out of ideas atm
<ruan> viliny: i've tried 2 different partitions too
<chopin_> hello
<AegisX> anyone have any tips on how to hide the desktop drive icons?
<sacarlson> ruan: what device did you select as you mbr for grub when you installed?
<ruan> sacarlson: my main hard drive
<timh____> when I log in using my user account, does anyone know where the environment is loaded.  I looked in ~/bashrc, couldn't find an ~/xinitrc.
<sacarlson> ruan:  what device might that be /dev/sdb?
<chopin_> anyone, ho i make bash_profile like gnacktrack?
<ruan> sacarlson: possibly
<chopin_> how i make
<sacarlson> ruan:  well then there is a posibility it's wrong,  your bios may be set to boot from /dev/sda
<rethus> my cardreader doesn't work anymore after upgrade to 10.10
<ruan> sacarlson: how would i set it otherwise?
<rethus> if i plugin the reader the led only blink shortly two times... no messages in /var/log/messages
<rethus> and idea whats wrong?
<sacarlson> ruan: did you try anything to install a new mbr with something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/562593/
<osmosis_paul> mmm i have a wierd situacion, if i execute a shell script as sudo script.sh should execute every command that i have inside as root right?
<osmosis_paul> is not happening with a CP that i'm mading
<hilarie> So... I ran a bunch of crap in wine as gksudo, and now my root folder has a bunch of crap for wine, can I safely delete all of it?
<osmosis_paul> if i execute this line in the command line as sudo works
<osmosis_paul> but in the script nope
<osmosis_paul> by default my user is ubuntu but i run the script as sudo
<sacarlson> ruan: in most cases bios is set to boot /dev/sda  but with usb flash installs it sometimes becomes /dev/sdb so worst case maybe try install to both
<ruan> sacarlson: im using a livecd
<tensorpudding> hilarie: delete the /root/.wine folder
<LiquidDemocracy> Anybody knows openoffice calc well?
<tensorpudding> it'll get rid of everything you installed or did as root in wine though
<sacarlson> ruan: as you can see from the pastebin it's made to use a livecd boot to recover mbr
<hilarie> @tensorpudding k ty
<bazhang> LiquidDemocracy, try #openoffice.org
<Ve2> pop quiz, creating samba shares that have spaces in the path?
<Ve2> quotes doesn't seem to be working for me.
<LiquidDemocracy> bazhang, thx
<ruan> sacarlson: how would i remember all of that?
<Dr_Willis> hilarie:  the wine icons may still stay in the menus. those are under some other directory i recall.
<LjL> Ve2: dunno, try backslash\ space...
<Dr_Willis> Ve2:  ive fond out the hard way its best to NOT have spaces in shaer names
<Ve2> ta
<Ve2> I can't not have them
<Dr_Willis> Ve2:  how are you acessing the share, via fstab? nautilus? indows?
<Ve2> It's a read only ntfs volume.
<rethus> my cardreader doesn't work anymore after upgrade to 10.10
<rethus> if i plugin the reader the led only blink shortly two times... no messages in /var/log/messages
<sacarlson> ruan: you shouldn't have to remember just follow it,  maybe print it if needed
<Dr_Willis> Ve2:  so whats the fact its a NTFS volume matter?
<Ve2> It's read only
<Ve2> I can't take the space out of the file name.
<ruan> then remove the read only attribute?
<Ve2> :/
<Dr_Willis> Ve2:  you asked how to create a share.. You can make shares that are not the same name as a directory you are shareing is named..
<Ve2> I just want to specify a path with a space in it.
<xn1015> 你们好
<Dr_Willis> Ve2:  specifiy it where exactly? we need a bit more details.
<ikonia> Ve2: escape it
<Ve2> in smb.conf
<^Phantom^> Okay
<^Phantom^> sometimes FF crashes on large images
<^Phantom^> sometimes it doesn't
<Dr_Willis> Ve2:  so you are defining a share in smb.conf and the 'actual path' has a space in the name.. you are saying...
<bazhang> !cn | xn1015
<ubottu> xn1015: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<rethus> my cardreader doesn't work anymore after upgrade to 10.10
<rethus> if i plugin the reader the led only blink shortly two times... no messages in /var/log/messages
<Dr_Willis> Ve2:  the share defined does not have to have a space in the actual 'share name' is what we are saying.  it dosent have to be the same name as the  '/path/to/share directory'
<Nikkos> hello everyone
<Nikkos> i have a problem with my printer canon i250 and ubuntu 10.4
<Ve2> Willis I am not entirely sure what you are talking about, it doesn't seem relevant to my query however.
<bazhang> Nikkos, what does linuxprinting.org say about that printer
<Nikkos> ill check
<Nikkos> hm i cant find anything about my printer :/
<Nikkos> wait
<Nikkos> no i cant find i250
<Dr_Willis> Ve2:  You are confusing in yoru wuestion as to the 'share name' and 'defining' the share in smb.conf  there are 2 (at least) samba books in the repos with examples of the smb.conf file with examples. You may want to check them out.
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.2 (maverick), package size 1700 kB, installed size 7740 kB
<Ve2> So in smb.conf, under the "path" option, supposeing the path of the directory I want to map is /media/store/my documents
<Ve2> How would I map this path?
<Ve2> Quotes/escaping does not appear to work.
<Nikkos> ubuntu recognizes it, i installed it selecting the i250 drivers from ubuntu list... but i can't print
<Nikkos> it gives an eror
<Nikkos> error*
<mak__> Hi. Is there any possible way to remove DISK not bookmarks, DISK entries from Places menu? They are duplicates made by disk-manager, which I do not need any more.
<ActionParsnip> Ve2: make a symlink without the space, then path to the link
<Ve2> Is that the only way?
<Nikkos> someone can help me?
<ActionParsnip> Ve2: using spaces in stuff maks life complicated. I suggest you avoid them
<Dr_Willis> Ve2:  a quick gootle hit.. says use quotes,.,,
<Dr_Willis> path = "/media/disk1/My Documents/My Videos"
<Welshy-Rob> Hello, my ubuntu (10.10)  seems to be running really slowly on my system, i can only run about two programs at once and it still manages to crash now this could be because i have a pretty poor pc but the previous version of ubuntu used to run so much faster! is there anything you can suggest i do?
<Ve2> Yeah after I migrate off this raid array I will be reshuffling things
<Ve2> can't right now though
<Dr_Willis> Ve2:  the 'share name' in my example . would be best to be set to 'My_Videos"
<ActionParsnip> Welshy-Rob: test your RAM
<Ve2> Willis: as I mentioned before, quotes are not working for me.
<Dr_Willis> Ve2:  they should be. double check other  shares..
<adub_> what are some command to test sound
<ruan> cant install windows from wine :/
<Ve2> uh oh
<Ve2> ...
<Dr_Willis> also check the 'case' of the path Ve2
<ActionParsnip> adub_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting   has ways to test sound
<Rasm52> Hi, I hope this doesn't intrude on your daily support cycle. But what FOSS is available from your software center than can be used to visually model explosions and map out compact explosive designs? It is a scholarly curiosity, I promise.
<Dr_Willis> Ve2:  and the ownership/other permissions.. shareing ntfs. i have found tricky in the past.
<Nikkos> bazhang can ou help me?
<daaxma_> 1;2c1;2c/leave
<ActionParsnip> ruan: thats because its for installing apps, not windows itself. If you want Windows then use vmware or virtualbox
<ruan> actionparsnip: i need to get an OS that works
<Welshy-Rob> ActionParsnip, how?
<Rasm52> ok j/k.
<Rasm52> !mods
<Rasm52> !ban me
<ActionParsnip> Welshy-Rob: when the system starts to boot (just after POST), hold shift and you can run memtest+ from there
<ActionParsnip> ruan: ubuntu works....
<ruan> i would rather install ubuntu but it wont work for me
<wulfy> ikonia,  odd person there...
<ruan> it wont boot
<alexrodriguez> is there a specific help channel for Ubuntu, or is this it? (I'd hit "/list Ubuntu" but that doen't seem to work in Xchat)
<Welshy-Rob> ActionParsnip, what am i looking for when i do that?
<hilarie> Alex you have come to the right place
<ruan> alexrodiguez: this is it
<Dr_Willis> alexrodriguez:  topic says 'official ubuntu support channel' :)
<ActionParsnip> Welshy-Rob: if the screen stays blue like this: http://www.playtool.com/pages/memtest/memtest86.jpg   it's ok. If it goes like this: http://billy-oneal.com/forums/memTest/memtestFail.png   it's bad
<kjelle> hello. When is /etc/timezone read/used?
<kjelle> is it on boot?
<Dr_Willis> Ve2:  i just made a share with a space in its name and the auto-genrated conf used --> path=/home/willis/Desktop/test share
<Welshy-Rob> ActionParsnip, cheers
<alexrodriguez> Well, installed Maverick on my Acer Aspire (AOA150), microphone doen't work. I've spent the last two days trying everything googling Ubuntu support forums can tell me - I've updated all the lsa, gnome-alsa, pulse audio, I've reset between internal andMic a dozen times, I've slid the input volume bars to all extremes, etc
<Dr_Willis> kjelle:  I would think thats a yes. theres a set/check time/date service that checks it.. other apps could check it later i imagine.
<ActionParsnip> Welshy-Rob: if the ram is ok we can explore other avenues
<sacarlson> ruan: so the reload of mbr failed?
<ruan> sacarlson: i havent installed ubuntu yet
<ylmfos> hi
<ruan> sacarlson: well i uninstalled the 3 others i had
<ylmfos> happy every
<sacarlson> ruan: oh well it won't boot if you don't install it other than from a livecd
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: what is the generated url when you upload to the server when you run this command:    wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<ruan> sacarlson: all 3 were from a livecd
<sacarlson> ruan: what did you do to uninstall ubuntu?
<AegisX> Does anyone use mind mapping software here? If so, for what and is it useful?
<ruan> sacarlson: i wiped the hard drive, since ubuntu did that already
<LjL> AegisX: probably a better question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<sacarlson> ruan: what program did you use to wipe it?
<ruan> sacarlson: gparted
<sopra> italiani???
<sacarlson> ruan: well now that you leaned the uses of gparted maybe your ready to move on to install
<ruan> sacarlson: i've tried installing it 3 times
<LjL> !it | sopra
<ubottu> sopra: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<AegisX> Thanks, LjL
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: do you think it is checked later?
<sacarlson> ruan: did you pick the same place to put the mbr each time?  did you try hit <ctrl><alt> +f2  if it ended with a black screen?
<alexrodriguez> ActionParsnip - unable to resolve host address 'alsa-project.org'
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: I have an application running on an embedded system using a debian etch, and im using settimeofday from some interface
<Dr_Willis> kjelle:  after the initial services boot.. i doubt it. unless theres a cron job.
<ruan> sacarlson: didnt end with a black screen
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: I just dont want any linux cron-cycle to overwrite my time/tz
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: does the system have web access/
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: okey, I guess it's not (it's a minietch system)
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: ty
<Dr_Willis> kjelle:  ubuntu and debian dont use the same  startup system last i checked...
<sacarlson> ruan: then I would try another mbr location
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: ouch, okey, I will just test it then =)
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip yes
<Dr_Willis> kjelle:  ubuntu uses upstart.. debian.. sysv proberly.
<ruan> sacarlson: like where?
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: okey. thank you for your help.
<sacarlson> ruan: well you said you only have 2 disks so only two to chose
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: ok try this: http://pastie.org/1574367
<ruan> sacarlson: my other one is a 40 gb hard drive, i'd prefer not to use it
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: it's a dead handy script for sound issues. If you run it, you can select to not upload ad it will make a file in /tmp which you can then manually pastebin
<sacarlson> ruan: /dev/sda  and /dev/sdb  I would assume  but with all that activity on gparted you should know better that I
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip can I PM to avoid flood?
<ruan> sacarlson: how do i wipe the MBR?
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: use pastebin.com and you won't flood
<sacarlson> ruan: each time you install grub it wipes or replaces the mbr
<ruan> sacarlson: ok
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip http://pastebin.com/jubzMq0S
<alexrodriguez> ^the second time I ran wget
<mak__> Hi. Is there any possible way to remove DISK not bookmarks, DISK entries from Places menu?
<sacarlson> ruan: since you already played with gparted just make sure you have an empty space with no file system before installing ubuntu so it can guess where to install itself
<ruan> sacarlson: the drive is completely clear with 1 partition
<sacarlson> ruan: that sounds like a good place to start
<ruan> sacarlson: and i hope it works :/
<sacarlson> ruan: if all else fails try the alternate install cd
<ruan> sacarlson: alternate install cd?
<sacarlson> ruan: the one used for server install in most cases yes,  it's a text based install without graphics,  it installs to systems with less memory
<Dr_Willis> mak__:  not that ive ever seen.
<ruan> sacarlson: i only have 1 cd, the livecd
<sacarlson> ruan: there are other iso image file to try that can be downloaded.
<ruan> sacarlson: havent got any spare cds for that
<mak__> Dr_Willis, is that for real? I mean I how have a list of 9 disks, which are duplicates
<ruan> sacarlson: and my pc wont boot from a usb
<sacarlson> ruan: do you have a usb flash drive around?
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: ok, press ENTER on the dislogue screen then select to save locally
<ruan> sacarlson: with all of the programs i tried to make an ubuntu usb with 2 different ones, they failed
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: then copy the location of the file when the page changes, open it in gedit, copy the text then pastebin the text
<sacarlson> ruan: well there is also something called plop that will can make a system that won't support usb boot to boot with them
<ruan> sacarlson: it does support usb boot, its mentioned in removable list
<ruan> sacarlson: but it fails at doing so
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip - I end with "Your ALSA information is in /tmp/alsa-info.txt.TYsnFTwkKV", I'm afraid I'm still newb - what do you mean to choose to save locally?
<ruan> well the install is finished
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip - I should sudo gedit /tmp/alsa-info.txt.TYsnFTwkKV ?
<sacarlson> ruan: well also make sure the files you download are not corupted by checking with md5sum  and see if the usb flash will boot another computer system
<ruan> sacarlson: i've checked the md5sum already
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: no need for sudo, and sudo is NOT to be used with gedit
<ruan> sacarlson: it also failed to install windows from usb
<sacarlson> ruan: did you try the usb flash on another system?
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: use gksudo for GUI apps like gedit and such
<ruan> sacarlson: no, havent got one to use
<sacarlson> ruan: well that's all I can tell you
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: you can run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /tmp/alsa-info.txt.TYsnFTwkKV     and give the link in here
<ruan> im going to reboot.. if im not back in 10 minutes, the install failed again
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip - http://pastebin.com/HwVxijML
<ruan> and i'll be back redownloading xchat and everything for the fourth time..
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: cool, lots of useful info there :)
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip - all Greek to me
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: if you run:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf      add this to the bottom then reboot:      options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire         does it work ok?
<Dr_Willis> mak__:  sounds like somthings goofed up if they are identical. Ive seen Dupe items in some menus befor. try a reboot see if it corects itself.
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip - terminal seems to be frozen, when I try to close it warns it still has a process ongoing...can I force-close without danger, and reopen it to run that?
<Dr_Willis> mak__:  or check the forum,s there may be some file that needs  refreshed/removed.
<mak__> Dr_Willis, did not work. This chat is my last resort. Goggle obviously fails
<FightingNavyman> so how can i unlock the partition I used for linux and delete that.. im on win7 ultimat. and im ready to install Ubuntu10.10 :o
<FightingNavyman> is it possible to delete te partition i used for linux?
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: just kill it then
<osmosis_paul> hi guys i change my promt PS1 but now dont see in which folder i am
<ActionParsnip> FightingNavyman: did you hibernate / suspend when you exited Linux...
<osmosis_paul> how can i put it again the default name, or at least see again the folder where i am every time
<ActionParsnip> osmosis_paul: my PS1=${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip - alexrodriguez: if you run:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf      add this to the bottom then reboot:      options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire         does it work ok? - that was one of the many tricks I found on Google, tried it yesterday
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip - so that line is already in the file at the bottom, I put it there yesterday I'm afraid
<osmosis_paul> ActionParsnip, si pongo eso, ahora me sale "u@h:w$
<osmosis_paul> "
<osmosis_paul> y me sigue sin mostrar el directorio donde me encuentro
<FightingNavyman> ActionParsnip : i was on win7 first. then i installed the cd for linux mint. then i installed win7 ultimate from win7 home. and now i want to get ubuntu on this pc. but the partition for linux mint still there.... it didnt let me delete it when i was choosing the new partition for windows 7 ultimate.
<chopin_> anyone, can i ask
<osmosis_paul> ActionParsnip, sorry i mean that if i put that you post me here i recieve this in console u@h:w$
<osmosis_paul> and i dont have yet the folder where i am
<chopin_> how to make bash_profile like gnacktrack (ubuntu remastering for penetration)
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: ok and did you try:  sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip - yes I'm afraid so
<ActionParsnip> osmosis_paul: then run:    export PS1=${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<osmosis_paul> Hello someone know a way to show the folder where are you in the PS1??? i change it and now dont show me in wich folder i am
<osmosis_paul> ActionParsnip, sorry man, nothing
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: does sound work, just not the mic?
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip - yes
<ActionParsnip> osmosis_paul: then at the bottom of ~/.bashrc    add:  export PS1="\e[0;36m[\u@\h \W]\$ \e[m "             then save the new file and run:  source ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: in: alsamixer    are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<remoteCTRL> hi guys!
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: does the microphone work in sound recorder and such?
<osmosis_paul> ActionParsnip, now, come back again
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: what app(s) have you tested it in?
<ActionParsnip> osmosis_paul: all better?
<remoteCTRL> in earlier times one used to write resolutions and metamodes into /etc/X11/xorg.conf, where do i put this nowadays?
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip - does not work in sound recorder or Skype, just static noise
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: same
<osmosis_paul> ok now this is my PS1 ubuntu@ip-10-48-201-56:/home$  i want change the @@ip-10-48-201-56:/ for a name but dont have to lost the folder where i'am
<osmosis_paul> ActionParsnip, any idea how?
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip - all levels are up and unmuted, yes
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: hi dude! i really ran into trouble quite frequently when still putting things in there...?
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: screw skype, its proprietary rubbish and can be fraughted with issues, try sound recorder instead
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip, I am trying both
<theWORDis> where am i?
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: static in both?
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip - silence in skype, static in sound recorder
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/433055    seems to be a know issue
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 433055 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "9.10 Internal Microphone Does not Work on Aspire One (dup-of: 412862)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 412862 in linux (Ubuntu) "AOD250 microphone problem" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip - if I go to alsamixer and hit F6 to select soundcard, it shows me I am on default, would setting it to  HDA Intel possibly help?
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: #34 looks good
<theWORDis> never mind
<osmosis_paul> ActionParsnip,  if my PS1 is ubuntu@ip-10-48-201-56:/home$ and i want change only the ip after @ but remain the /folder_where_i_am any idea how can i do it?
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: also try adding:   index=-2    on the same line in alsa-base.conf as I gave you earlier
<ActionParsnip> osmosis_paul: I'm not that hot with PS1 dude, sorry
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip - at the end of the same line, or beginning?
<ActionParsnip> osmosis_paul: the guys in #bash may be able to help
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: at the end
<osmosis_paul> cool thanks dude
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip - http://pastebin.com/rEQn6prf - like this?
<rethus> i can't delete files on my usb stick.
<rethus> why
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: looks good, save the file and reboot
<ActionParsnip> rethus: its mounted read only possibly
<Gnea> rethus: because you don't have permission
<rethus> where can i change it?
<psyflux> hey can i get some help ?
<chris_pres> rethus, was it default mount?
<Gnea> rethus: can you pastebin the output of the mount command please?
<ActionParsnip> rethus: when you last pulled the stick from a system, what steps did you take?
<Gnea> !helpme | psyflux
<ubottu> psyflux: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ActionParsnip> psyflux: ask away dude
<Gnea> !ask | psyflux
<ubottu> psyflux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rethus> /dev/sdb1 on /media/usb0 type vfat (rw,noexec,nodev,sync,noatime,nodiratime)
<rethus> seems to be read and write
<psyflux> i need command   for getting admin with out knowing the admin pass
<rethus> ActionParsnip: open dolphin and try to delete a file
<chris_pres> rethus, what message do you get when you try to delete a file?
<ActionParsnip> rethus: how did you take the device out of the last system it was in?
<chris_pres> psyflux, sudo su
<psyflux>  i need command   for getting admin with out knowing the admin pass
<aeon-ltd> psyflux: why? and can't you use sudo?
<Gnea> rumpe1: hm, somehow it's not setting the 'user' mount flag
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: your PC reboots in 8 seconds?
<Gnea> !sudo | psyflux
<ubottu> psyflux: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<rethus> "could not delete file
<psyflux> im on school man i need to unlock the pcs :)
<ActionParsnip> chris_pres: sudo -i   is advised over sudo su
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip - little mor than that, but it's empty, so fairly fast
<psyflux> cant be done with that ive tried
<aeon-ltd> psyflux: your school uses linux
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: nice
<aeon-ltd> ?
<Gnea> rethus: well yeah, how about the output of the 'id' command?
<psyflux> yup
<chris_pres> ActionParsnip, never heard of that?!?
<alexrodriguez> actionpasnip - now my sound icon is showing its muted and I can't change it
<aeon-ltd> psyflux: then why?
<ActionParsnip> chris_pres: (I)nteractive sudo
<alexrodriguez> well, not muted...just not moving?
<alexrodriguez> not registering
<Gnea> psyflux: then you're not part of sudoers, you'll need to become a part of it
<rethus> if i try on shell, i got permission denied... filesystem is readonly
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: do you have sound?
<psyflux> for unlocing and changing the DNS servers
<chris_pres> ActionParsnip, what advantage?
<alexrodriguez> no
<rethus> Gnea: what is the id-command?
<Gnea> rethus: if you're unwilling to answer my questions, then you won't get anywhere
<ActionParsnip> rethus: how did you remove the usb stick from the last system you pulled it out of, what steps?
<aeon-ltd> psyflux: how long do you have?
<Gnea> rethus: you type id, and you press enter.
<psyflux> the cmd started like.. cd/atm or something like that
<Gnea> rethus: man id  <--- tells more about it
<ActionParsnip> chris_pres: its the same as sudo but will keep geing until you type: exit
<rethus> uid=1000(suther) gid=1000(suther) Gruppen=1000(suther),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),29(audio),44(video),46(plugdev),100(users),104(lpadmin),114(admin),117(sambashare),121(vboxusers),1001(burning)
<psyflux> i dont know it all
<psyflux> just the firs cmd line
<rethus> ActionParsnip: normal way... alway unmount it
<ActionParsnip> chris_pres: it's closer to using sudo, for one.
<ActionParsnip> rethus: good lad :)
<alexrodriguez> actionparsnip - what do I type into terminal to bring up alsamixer again? I thought it was just "alsamixer" but it is saying that is no such file/directory
<psyflux> i need the cmd so i can become sysadmin and change DNS servers to unlock sites
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez: alsamixer    you can use the UP cursor to review old commands
<Gnea> psyflux: you've been given the command.
<rethus> ok, i put the microSD-Card back in my phone, and delete the file, thats work
<rethus> why not on desktop
<psyflux> but without knowing the admin pass
<rethus> where can i set fullaccess to usbstick while mounting
<ActionParsnip> psyflux: you can set DNS in network manager or you can edit /etc/resolv.conf
<Pici> psyflux: Are you asking us how to get sudo/root access on a computer that is not yours?
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: kids these days and their lack of patience...
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: kinda :(
<alexrodriguez_> actionparsnip - what do I type into terminal to bring up alsamixer again? I thought it was just "alsamixer" but it is saying that is no such file/directory
<Pici> Oh well.
<ActionParsnip> rethus: try:    sudo umount /dev/sdb1; sudo mkdir /media/point; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/point -o rw,uid=1000,user          may help
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez_: yes, it's alsamixer  simple and easy
<Gnea> rethus: okay, click on system-
<Gnea> oops
<alexrodriguez_> actionparsnip - alexrodriguez@alexrodriguez-AOA150:~$ alsamixer
<alexrodriguez_> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<ispirto> hey, anyone knows how to install the widget on the right on this screenshot? http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/79463-1.jpg
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez_: ESC to exit the alsamixer too :)
<Gnea> rethus: system->administration->users&groups, then click on your account and then on 'advanced settings'
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez_: looks like that 2nd option is screwing stuff up, I'd get rid of it
<alexrodriguez_> which second option?
<Gnea> rethus: go to the 'user privileges' tab and see if you have the ability to mount user-space filesystems
<alexrodriguez_> oh
<VP1> using 10.10, accidentally deleted the top panel, added the user switcher menu ; it lacks many options in the default user menu, want to regain the user application on the panel with all normal options. Pl help
<alexrodriguez_> actionparsnip what was the gksudo gedit something?
<Djoef> Hi, I am about to install ubuntu 10.10, I need to partition my hard drive (dual boot with windows) and I wonder how much I need to keep for ubuntu, knowing that I will create a partition for the data (shared with windows). What would be the "minimum" but comfortable recommended size ?
<]thor[> !reset-panel
<rethus> ActionParsnip: your command output only the helptext of mouint
<coz_> Djoef,  I wouldnt go with less than 5 gigs... from that point it would be up to you
<rethus> gnea: ok, than
<ispirto> hey, anyone knows how to install the widget on the right on this screenshot? http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/79463-1.jpg
<Djoef> coz_, great so 20GB should be "MORE than enough"
<Gnea> rethus: well, was it selected already?
<]thor[> !resetpanel | Djoef
<ActionParsnip> ispirto: looks like conky
<ubottu> Djoef: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<coz_> Djoef,  20 gig would be fine  I have mine on a 36 gig
<coz_> ispirto,  that looks like conky
<]thor[> oops.. wrong user
<Seugwizi> hullo, i changed my user's password, but everytime when i login a popup window appears "login keychain"
<]thor[> VP1: see ubottu's message to Djoef
<ActionParsnip> rethus: you may need to add the UID to the mount point so that it is owned by your user and you will get access
<Seugwizi> it doesnt dissapear until i enter in my old password
<ispirto> what does conky mean?
<Djoef> k thanks coz_
<Gnea> !info conky | ispirto
<coz_> Djoef,  no problem... I dont use conky and it can be configured but  I never had luck with it
<ubottu> ispirto: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 31 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Seugwizi> hello?
<Seugwizi> D:
<ActionParsnip> ispirto: conky is the thing on the righthand side of the screenshot you posted.....
<coz_> Seugwizi,  hey guy
<rethus> Gnea: Im now on the user & Group-settings
<ActionParsnip> ispirto: what else couldI have meant?
<ispirto> lol ok, i thought it was an adjective
<Seugwizi> did you see my question^
<rethus> what are the secondary-group for user-space?
<Gnea> rethus: okay, did you find the 'user privileges' tab?
<Seugwizi> or busy right now..
<Gnea> !repeat | Seugwizi
<ubottu> Seugwizi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rethus> ah, now i found it
<ActionParsnip> ispirto: you asked a question, and I replied. So the context would have told you what I meant
<enc_> hi, im trying to install phpbb forum remotly to my ubuntu 10.10 server but im failing miserably, is here someone who could assis me?
<rethus> Gnea: access external storrage device is checked
<Seugwizi> oh
<Seugwizi> ^^
<ActionParsnip> Seugwizi: set a blank keyring password and you won't be bothered by that
<Gnea> rethus: okay, what about 'mount user-space filesystems (FUSE)'?
<tull> Is there anyone using Ubuntu with the graphic card Ati Mobility Radeon Hd 3650 ?
<Gnea> !ati | tull
<ubottu> tull: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rethus> have not such entry in Privvileges
<pelle> hey im trying to install samba on my ubuntu server but it dosent work, get errr unable to fetch, im useing sudo apt-get install samba smbnf
<VP1>  ]thor[: , ubottu: Thank u so much!
<Gnea> rethus: okay, it's possible they changed the name then. are there any un-checked items?
<ActionParsnip> pelle: what is the output of:  lsb-release -d     please
<CaraRota> Be a politician, a businessman, a media mogul, work, train and start wars! Join us! http://www.erepublik.com/en/referrer/Lord+Camia+Trefs
<rethus> FUSE (in Groups section) is unchecked
<rethus> Gnea
<coz_> CaraRota, ??
<Gnea> !ot | CaraRota
<ubottu> CaraRota: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<enc_> is this the correct way to install phpbb forum: sudo apt-get install sqlite and sudo apt-get install phpbb3?
<rethus> Gnea: yeeeha, i activate fuse in groups, and now can delete files on the card.
<ActionParsnip> !info phpbb3
<ubottu> phpbb3 (source: phpbb3): full-featured, skinnable non-threaded web forum. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.7-PL1-2 (maverick), package size 2246 kB, installed size 12732 kB
<Gnea> !ops | CaraRota is spamming advertisements that are not ubuntu-related
<pelle> ActionParsnip: what?
<ubottu> CaraRota is spamming advertisements that are not ubuntu-related: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<rethus> thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> pelle: run the command I gave then provide the output in here please
<Gnea> rethus: excellent
<ActionParsnip> enc_: looks fine
<Seugwizi> ActionParsnip: where do i set the keyring password?
<rethus> ActionParsnip: thanks to you too for helping me
<pelle> ActionParsnip: ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Seugwizi: you could have websearched based on the direction I gave, but I'll get you a link....
<ActionParsnip> rethus: np bro. Keep unmounting properly as you are and you'll have fewer issues :)
<enc_> ActionParsnip, but it does sho it self when i go to serverip/phpbb
<Seugwizi> oh right ><
<ActionParsnip> !info samba | pelle
<ubottu> pelle: samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.2 (maverick), package size 7275 kB, installed size 20628 kB
<ActionParsnip> pelle: try:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install samba
<osmosis_paul> i'm programing a script that want remove some folders that they have a date if the date of this folder is 5 days older, somebody can give me a tip, i'm newy with shell
<alexrodriguez_> actionparsnip - sorry if you said anything I seemed to lag out there
<ispirto> ActionParsnip, thanks, that worked great
<ActionParsnip> Seugwizi: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8089453
<pelle> ActionParsnip: thanx that worked
<ActionParsnip> ispirto: np bro
 * ActionParsnip is on Fy-ah
<ActionParsnip> np pelle
<Seugwizi> ActionParsnip: Thank you =D
<ActionParsnip> alexrodriguez_: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<alexrodriguez_> actionparsnip - okay, Im there
<osmosis_paul> somebody know how can i get a name of a folder in shell and make a cast number and then check with system time?, i know there are a lot of questions :-)
<BIGBAMBU> hi i get ever the same error whit more player in ubuntu 10.10 requested plugins are:
<BIGBAMBU>  XVID MPEG-4 decoder
<BIGBAMBU> how can fix
<lolcopter> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu onto USB drive. Now when I am in the live cd and do a chroot after the installation, I can't get the networking up.  "Configuring network interfaces...ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: No such file or directory
<lolcopter> " any ideas?
<jrib> osmosis_paul: I do not understand what you are asking.  What do you want to accomplish?
<ecanto_> hi
<gsb> ecanto_: hello
<osmosis_paul> jribi want check folder that i have in a folder and remove all those folder whose date are older than 5 days
<osmosis_paul> is for clean in my backup log system
<jrib> osmosis_paul: older in what way?  modification time?
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: just use find and -mtime
<osmosis_paul> every folder has as name the date when he was created
<ecanto_> my problem is XF86Eject not working
<ruan> im back
<osmosis_paul> older in the way of when he was created
<ruan> still cant boot ubuntu
<ecanto_> my laptop dell inspiron 1440
<coz_> ruan,  does the live cd work
<jrib> osmosis_paul: so you have to parse the name of the folder?  Because when you created the folder you included the creation time in the date?
<ruan> coz_ yes the livecd works
<jrib> osmosis_paul: so you have to parse the name of the folder?  Because when you created the folder you included the creation time in the name?
<coz_> ruan,  and did you check the cd for errors?
<coz_> ruan,  and also did you run a memory check
<ruan> coz_: yes to both
<osmosis_paul> jrib, exactly
<kmck> Hi All! :) so I am very new to 'the computer world' and will ask a lot of questions (especially if I don't understand something) and today i have a lot of questions... 1) i was trying to get rid of Ubuntu completely and get Windows 7 back, i got recovery media disks from gateway i put the CD's in and booted from the disk, after completely wiping my hard drive and re-installing windows 7 and all the drivers i got a black screen (looked like DOS prompt)
<coz_> ruan,  mmm  and you installed to the main hard drive
<ruan> coz_: yes
<osmosis_paul> 2011-02-17/ and inside i have the logs of that day
<ruan> coz_: first priority on boot
<osmosis_paul> i want remove the folders 5 days older
<coz_> ruan,  was there another system on that same hard drive previously?
<ruan> coz_: yes but it was formatted
<adub_> i am having issues with my sound on my computer i would prefer hd sound but any sound would do i guess
<ruan> adub_: do you have the latest sound drivers?
<coz_> ruan,  this is ubuntu 10.10  ,, yes?
<jrib> osmosis_paul: well, loop over every directory, extract the date, compare the date to current one (maybe ask #bash how best to do this part or don't use bash...), then delete if older than whatever.  Or maybe an easier way, at the beginning compute what you want to keep (i.e. the last 5 dates) and then delete the folders that don't equal any of those
<ruan> coz_: yes 10.10
<adub_> ruan well even yesterday before formatting i had installed the lastest alsa
<adub_> i think there is just a lot going on with sound
<coz_> ruan,  just to carify,,, when the live cd boots ,,, when you see the keyboard icon at the bottom you hit enter,,, and then when the menu appears you ran both memory check and  check cd ,,,yes?
<adub_> i have a tv tuner card that uses pulse audio then i have onboard sound then i have sound on my video card that uses hdmi
<ruan> coz_: yes
<osmosis_paul> jrib, yes the idea i have on mind, i was asking something more in low level of shell, how get the name of a folder and cast to number for example
<coz_> ruan,  was windows on this prior to ubuntu?
<ruan> coz_: yes it was on before ubuntu, but ubuntu wiped the partition
<alexrodriguez_> actionparsnip - was there something new to try in alsa-base.conf now that it's open? (sorry, not trying to be a nag)
<coz_> ruan,  do you have a windows install cd?
<jrib> osmosis_paul: you don't want to do that, it's a date in MM-DD-YYYY format, not a number
<tull> Is there anyone using Ubuntu with the graphic card Ati Mobility Radeon Hd 3650 ?
<ruan> coz_: yes i do
<ruan> coz_: windows xp
<cdbs> !anyone | tull
<ubottu> tull: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<osmosis_paul> jrib, yes but then how you can compare with the system time?
<jrib> osmosis_paul: you can use date to convert your date into a unix timestamp, but ask #bash if there is a better way
<coz_> ruan,  off hand I cannot think of what this could be ,
<LinkRage> someone please type: id , as a regular user, I need to know the default groups pls ;)
<osmosis_paul> i want cast to milliseconds do you know what i mean?
<ruan> coz_: everyone said that :S
<tull> i want to know if the card mobility radeon hd 3650 with ubuntu uses correctly the fan
<coz_> ruan,   I would try to in stall  xp again and see if it boots just to be sure the hard drive itself is not broken
<bazhang> osmosis_paul, milliseconds?
<coz_> ruan,  thats a bit extreme but  ...
<ruan> coz_: it booted before i booted off the livecd
<wulfy> coz_,  wouldnt SMART be of any use?
<osmosis_paul> bazhang, yes why not?
<lithpr> how can i find out the X windows information about an window, so i can use that information for devilspie?
<coz_> wulfy,  not sure ,, if you have suggestions go for it :)
<wulfy> coz_,  well if your just testing the hdd why not query the smart info
<coz_> ruan,  does nothing show when booting
<ruan> coz_: nothing boots at all
<ruan> coz_: it just does nothing at boot
<coz_> ruan,   restart it  and hold down the left shift key to see if it comes to the grub menu,,,, if so ,,, hit   "e"  and edit the kernel stanza with     nomodeset  just before quiet splash
<lithpr> found it: xlsclients -l
<mah454> Hello
<ruan> coz_: ok brb..
<coz_> wulfy,   that sounds reasonalbe , maybe you can walk him through that one :)
<mah454> how i can ssh without timeout ?
<kmck> Hi All! :) so I am very new to 'the computer world' and will ask a lot of questions (especially if I don't understand something) and today i have a lot of questions... 1) i was trying to get rid of Ubuntu completely and get Windows 7 back, i got recovery media disks from gateway i put the CD's in and booted from the disk, after completely wiping my hard drive and re-installing windows 7 and all the drivers i got a black screen (looked like DOS prompt)
<jrib> kmck: this is a ##windows question
<kasjdgfasdbh> yeahhhhh
<kmck> jrib: Thank you!
<kasjdgfasdbh> yeah yeah yeah yeahh
<kasjdgfasdbh> *in voice of bono*
<kasjdgfasdbh> hello hello
<wulfy> is it a full moon tonight? the amount of strange ones coming in today....
<Pici> wulfy: yes.
<eXpLoD> how can i run a program(say firefox) without it showing the details of it and so...is there an argument for it?
<jrib> eXpLoD: you can redirect all of its output to /dev/null with: firefox &> /dev/null
<coz_> eXpLoD,  I am not sure I understand "details of it"
<noamicko> eXpLoD: what do you mean details? r u running it from the command line?
<noamicko> y not just clicking it from nautilus?
<eXpLoD> yeah,i am running it from the terminal
<coz_> existx,  hit  alt+F2    type  firefox
<yann2> hello! wanted to ask: How well does unity work without hardware acceleration at all (ie: VNC to a KVM vm) in 11.4?
<eXpLoD> i know that with alt+f2,i wanted to know if there is an argument for running it in terminal
<noamicko> see <jrib> answer
<noamicko> above
<ActionParsnip> !natty | yann2
<ubottu> yann2: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<ruan> i held shift at boot and it did absolutely nothing
<yann2> ActionParsnip, I know that thanks :)
<coz_> ruan, ooo
<jrib> ruan: what ubuntu version?
<ruan> 10.10
<jrib> ruan: you should get a grub menu then, try again?
<yann2> just https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/gdm/+bug/408417
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 408417 in gdm "XDMCP server not working in Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ruan> i had no grub menu
<ruan> i tried twice, nothing
<ActionParsnip> yann2: then why ask in here if "you know'?
<coz_> ruan,  did you already  do a reinstall of the system?
<ruan> yes, 4 times
<coz_> ruan,  yikes
<dubey> hello
<ruan> every single one failed :/
<ruan> they just dont boot
<yann2> ActionParsnip, cause even if its in development there are alpha outs that people try, and because "running without hardware accel" might be a target of 11.4=
<coz_> ruan,  is this laptop or desktop
<ruan> desk
<ActionParsnip> yann2: if you knew, you would know natty is not discussed here and it is ONLY supported in #ubuntu+1
<coz_> ruan,   ready made or built?
<dubey> how to create apt-get update server ?
<ruan> built
<ActionParsnip> yann2: so you clearly DON'T know
<coz_> ruan,   give me a quick run down of hardware
<ruan> coz_: it was originally ready made, but over the years i replaced everything
<ActionParsnip> dubey: http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<yann2> I guess I missed the second part of the line :)
<yann2> cheers
<ActionParsnip> yann2: try reading, it helps
<nagel182> could sombody help me with imagemagick's error log?
<ruan> coz_: amd 2.7 singlecore cpu, nvidia 6150se, 40g 80g hdd, biostar motherboard
<jrib> nagel182: only if you share it!
<nagel182> i installed it as the site said, and made a check
<yann2> try being friendly, it helps too :/
<ActionParsnip> yann2: no, just don't give cheek / attitude and you'll do better
<coz_> ruan,  does that video card require power plug?
<ruan> coz_: no its internal
<nagel182> and only one failed this: FAIL: wand/wandtest.sh
<coz_> ruan,  so onboard video  mm
<ruan> coz_: yeh
<ruan> coz_: its ok with heavy 3d games so i dont mind
<jrib> nagel182: erm, what do you mean you "installed it as the site said"?  Did you use apt?
<coz_> ruan,  let me think this through  ,, hold on
<ruan> coz_: ok
<nagel182> no sudo make install
<koolhead11> can someone point me to ubuntu PAM documentation?
<jrib> nagel182: undo that; always use synaptic
 * ruan installs the mp3 drivers for the 2nd time in the meantime..
<nagel182> how do i undo it?
<ruan> i meant codecs
<jrib> nagel182: read its documentation I guess.  Sometimes there's a "make uninstall" rule
<dubey> ActionParsnip: Can my local network user use this host as their update server ?
<ActionParsnip> dubey: sure if you add the server to the system(s)
<jrib> koolhead11: apt-cache search -n pam doc
<marck_> how can I find out the current regioncode of my dvdplayer?
<jrib> koolhead11: there's usually also useful info in /usr/share/doc/PACKAGE for relevant PACKAGEs
<nagel182> jrib: there isnt.
<ruan> my problem is that grub boot loader isnt showing at all, and pc stands still where it would normally go to boot
<jrib> nagel182: then you must delete it yourself.  Make sure you check its documentation
<jrib> !away > Putr
<ubottu> Putr, please see my private message
<ruan> this "loading DMI pool data" screen
<ActionParsnip> ruan: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<ActionParsnip> ruan: ahhhhh thats different
<ruan> i dont get a blank screen
<nagel182> but why should i delete it, jrib?
<jrib> nagel182: because you should use the version in apt
<ActionParsnip> ruan: shutdown the PC and unplug the power for at least 30 mins, then plug it back in and it should be ok
<tull> si puo conoscere la temperatura di una scheda ati con i driver radeon? Ho scoperto che con i radeon funziona compiz!
<Pici> !it | tull
<ubottu> tull: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ruan> actuionparsnip: why?
<nagel182> and if i download the apt vversion does it overwrites it?
<jrib> nagel182: no
<ActionParsnip> ruan: it will sort the DMI pool data issue.....
<ruan> actuionparsnip: its not an issue, it always goes there
<ruan> fail
<koolhead11> jrib, thanks. let me check it. i need to know how to enable pam_mkhomedir
<ActionParsnip> ruan: I see, then the boot option in the link I gave will sort it for you
<nagel182> jrib, i think sudo make uninstall worked
<jrib> nagel182: ok
<ruan> ActionParsnip: are you sure?
<nagel182> jrib, so how can i get imagemagick from apt?
<ActionParsnip> ruan: yes, some video cards cause black screens at boot, the boot option mentioned is one known to resolve it in most cases
<jrib> nagel182: you can use synaptic if you like synaptic
<ruan> ActionParsnip: i dont get black screen
<ActionParsnip> nagel182: sudo apt-get Install imagemagick
<ruan> ActionParsnip: i get a loading DMI pool data screen which tells me CPU fan rpm, temp, voltage, etc, and it normally goes to boot from that screen
<ruan> ActionParsnip: but it does nothing at the screen
<osmosis_paul> it is possible change the date of creation of a file to make a test?\
<ActionParsnip> ruan: ok then press ESC when the boot splash shows and you can see the boot messages
<jrib> osmosis_paul: files don't have creation date stored anywhere
<osmosis_paul> ok what is the date that is close of the name of the every file when you do ls
<osmosis_paul> i mean that date
<osmosis_paul> i want test this
<osmosis_paul> find /mnt/ebs_volume/mysql_backup/ -type f -mtime +3 -exec rm {} \;
<coz_> ruan,  I am getting nothing
<ruan> coz_ i know my pc can run ubuntu because im on try mode of the liveCD right now
<jrib> osmosis_paul: modification time
<nibbler> can apache2 be configured to not save the full IP to the logfiles, but just the 2 or three first (or last) octets? mod_removeip is a bit too much for me
<ruan> but i want to restart my pc at times
<coz_> ruan,  right which makes this more puzzling
<osmosis_paul> jrib, yes
<jrib> osmosis_paul: yes, modification time is not necessarily the time a file was created
<coz_> ruan,   as stupid as this may sound,  similar to "did you delete all of your cookies"  make sure all cables and wires are securly connected inside and out
<ruan> coz_ cables cant really relate to installation
<osmosis_paul> jrib, finally i google and i found this beauty function "find /mnt/ebs_volume/mysql_backup/ -type f -mtime +0 -exec rm {} \;" i need test it but i dont want remove any of my files older, only the ne ones that i created for the test
<kmck> to get flash, don't you type ---->    sudo apt-get sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin and something else?
<coz_> ruan,  I have seen very odd behavior with loose cables,,
<ActionParsnip> kmck: don't you mean java?
<ActionParsnip> !java | kmck
<ubottu> kmck: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<kmck> ActionParsnip: yes sorry
<ruan> java is on package list
<ActionParsnip> ruan: not without enabling partner repo first
<ruan> synaptic works
<kmck> my problem is, my terminal won't let me install java
<osmosis_paul> kmck, go to source.list and uncoment all debian package, then use apt-get update and then try install again those package
<silverlightning> hi
<ActionParsnip> kmck: you need to enable the partner repo in software centre
<jrib> osmosis_paul: so do it in a new directory.  But that command does not do what you asked.
<coz_> kman__,   open synaptic package manager  go to "Settings"   "repositories"
<silverlightning> is there a way to check the filesystem on ubuntu, and the boot register?
<osmosis_paul> yes i just need change -f by -d and works with direcories
<coz_> kman__, Click the "other software" tab and tick all boxes there
<CharlieS1> I'm running default Samba 3.5 on Ubun tu 10.10. and I'm trying to get permissions right for point'n'print driver upload from a windows box.  So far no luck.  Anyone ever done this before?
<coz_> kman__,  then close that dialog and  hit the :"Reload" button
<silverlightning> I have a newly installed OS and a bit trouble booting
<jrib> osmosis_paul: except it uses modification time which may or may not be sufficient for what you want to accomplish
<coz_> kman__,  if you want sun java then hit Search  and type in   sun java   then install the sun-java6-plugin and it will pull down all you need,,
<osmosis_paul> jrib, i know what you mean, so if someone read one of this files the date will change right?
<nagel182> jrib, its installed
<coz_> kman__,  if not sun java   hit search and type in     ubuntu restriced  and install the ubuntu-restricted-extas
<jrib> osmosis_paul: hmm, no
<dubey> ActionParsnip:  how about apt-cacher-ng ?
<jrib> nagel182: now use it ;o
<nagel182> jrib, how can i check it if works?
<osmosis_paul> jrib, then why do you think is not what i want?
<silverlightning> a major improvement in Maverick is that it manages the fan and cooling on my laptop much better than the others
<jrib> osmosis_paul: because your question involved creation time
<jrib> osmosis_paul: and you've set it up with your naming scheme so that that's actually feasible
<silverlightning> if anything, it might run unnessecarily on high
<nagel182> jrib, how can i check it if it works?
<ruan> i still can't boot ubuntu though
<jrib> nagel182: try using it to do something?
<osmosis_paul> jrib, the script that i see using the name as date are crazy\
<Da|Mummy> what are people using to check sfv files?
<BIGBAMBU> how can hawe all video codec in ubuntu 10.10
<jrib> osmosis_paul: well if this is sufficient for you then use it, only you can decide that
<osmosis_paul> jrib, this way is quite simple, but i dont see why wont work it, i just want remove file/directories 5 days olders
<nagel182> jrib, thats the thing i dont know it until i install magickwand for PHP, and thats another issue...
<jrib> osmosis_paul: if a file gets modified, its mtime changes
<jrib> nagel182: just use php5-imagick from apt
<osmosis_paul> jrib, yes i asumm that, but gonna be only readable files so... maube the effor to use the other technique dont pay off
<jrib> osmosis_paul: probably
<jrib> osmosis_paul: again, it depends on your setup
<osmosis_paul> jrib, anyway question again, how can i modify the modify date of a file to made this test, it is possible?
<jrib> osmosis_paul: yes, you can use "touch"
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: just touch the file
 * Pooch waves hello to porker
 * Pooch waves hello to Wololo
 * Pooch waves hello to hateball
 * Pooch waves hello to nwg|jenka
<ikonia> Pooch: stop please
 * Pooch waves hello to herbmonk
<ikonia> Pooch: please stop
 * Da|Mummy hits Pooch with a rolled up newspaper
<ikonia> Da|Mummy: don't add to it
 * Pooch waves hello to sburjan
 * jrib launches ikonia missile
<silverlightning> there used to be a way to do file check
<dubey> What is the different between apt-mirror and apt-cache-ng ? Which on is better ?
<silverlightning> something equivalent to CHKDSK?
<Oer> fsck
<kmck> when trying to enter this command into terminal --> add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner" i get the error "must run as root" i've never gotten this before, what does this mean and how do i run as root?
<silverlightning> thanks
<ikonia> silverlightning: fsck
<ikonia> kmck: use sudo
<Da|Mummy> what are people using to check sfv files?
<kmck> ikonia: like sudo add-apt-repository
<silverlightning> in terminal sudo fsck?
<ikonia> kmck: just prefix the command with sudo
<silverlightning> and it will just check, not mess up?
<ikonia> silverlightning: no, if you want to check your root file system you need to do it from a livecd
<ikonia> silverlightning: if it's another file system you need to unount it and check the device, eg: sudo fsck /dev/sda2
<silverlightning> hmm
<nagel182> oh it works
<nagel182> thank!
<Oer> silverlightning, force fsck on boot > terminal :  touch /forcefsck   ( and reboot)
<nagel182> jlib, you're a life saver!
<jenka> Hi! Can anyone help me with citadel. If I use multiple domain names some mail I sent from the server is placed in the junk mail on the on the recievers client. But if I only got 1 domain under "local host aliases" Then it works fine. Pls help!! :)
<xcool11> How to install ibus?
<LinkRage> some can tell me default groups added to user in ubuntu 10.x ? just paste id's output pls
<silverlightning> that is the command touch/forcefsck?
<Gnea> !ibus | xcool11
<ubottu> xcool11: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<Oer> silverlightning, yes > http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<ruan> i still cant get ubuntu to boot
<fumanchu182> Has anyone installed the 1.10 beta packages for sphinx on ubuntu without issues?
<silverlightning> I tried to join the linux chat ,and they demand registration?
<Pooch> I fixed it
<Pooch> sorry about that
<Pooch> was playing with scripts
<mia158> dueby: apt-mirror is a small and efficient tool that lets you mirror a part of or the whole Debian GNU/Linux distribution or any other apt sources.
<sburjan> Pooch:  ???
<ruan> the waves hello spam?
<sburjan> yeah
<mia158> apt-cache performs a variety of operations on APT's package cache.  apt-cache does not manipulate the state of the system but does provide operations to search and generate interesting output from the package metadata.
<ruan> can anyone else help me? i cant boot ubuntu off the hard drive
<mew> hi¡¡
<kmck> ok so this is what i meant sorry guys! when i type in the sudo apt-get install java6 ect.. it gives me this "Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kmck> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kmck> is only available from another source
<kmck> E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate"
<FloodBot3> kmck: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pooch> yea the waves spam
<LjL> kmck: Java is in the Partner repository now
<LjL> !java > kmck    (kmck, see the private message from ubottu)
<xcool11> ubottu:Thanks, I will try
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pooch> didnt realize it would do that on every channel
<mia158> ruan: what happens when you boot your system?
<ruan> mia158: it gets to a loading DMI pool data screen and it stays there
<ruan> mia158: basically, it doesnt boot
<mia158> thihs system worked before?
<ruan> mia158: yes
<mia158> what changed recently?
<ruan> mia158: i removed windows and tried to install ubuntu
<ruan> well, ubuntu removed windows for me
<ruan> during installation
<ruan> but it doesnt boot, and i've tried reinstalling 4 times
<milamber> !info sun-java6-jre | kmck
<ubottu> kmck: Package sun-java6-jre does not exist in maverick
<lutoma_> oO
<mia158> If you hold the shift key during boot do you get into recovery mode?
<ruan> mia158: no, it does nothing
<milamber> kmck: what version of ubuntu?
<kmck> milamber: 10.04 LTS
<mia158> does the sytem pass POST tests?
<ruan> yes
<kmck> milamber: i just ran sudo apt-get update and it gave me this
<ruan> i think
<kmck> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<mia158> how many video inputs are there on the system?
<ruan> i've ran a memory and disk test
<kmck> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<kmck> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ruan> i dont know, i only have one graphics card and monitor though
<mia158> what is the exact error message?
<minttux> i lost my home parttion i just run fsck /dev/sda6 and after that i lost my /  and home partition :-( i got some inode errors
<milamber> kmck: sudo apt-get clean
<ruan> no error
<ruan> it just doesnt boot
<kmck> milamber: your the best!! :D
<jatt> minttux: recover the data from your backup
<CheekyBabe> aloha
<milamber> kmck: everything working?
<minttux>  jatt: you are very smart. if i have backup i didn't come here. i didn't know scan disk in linux damage partition instead of fix it
<jatt> minttux: then the information in your home partition wasn't important, just create a new empty partition
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jatt> minttux: replace the disk
<mia158> ruan: you can try setting your BIOS settings back to factory defaults then rebooting
<kmck> milamber: so far like a charm! :) is it ok that i have firefox and this chat and some other things open while it's downloading and installing?
<minttux> jatt:it was very important . but i said . i didn't know in LINUX scan disk damage partitions .
<kmck> i just don't want to have firefox open and have that mess up the java plugin
<minttux> i don't have any probmlem but i did fsck
<minttux> :-(
<ikonia> minttux: you appear to be running mint, not ubuntu
<milamber> kmck: you probably don't *have* to, but i would close firefox (and anything else that would want to use java) while it is installing
<minttux> ikonia: you said it because my nickname?
<ikonia> minttux: one of the reasons, yes
<minttux> ikonia: no . i have ubuntu. and another question . what different between ubuntu and mint except backgrounds and theme ?
<ikonia> minttux: there are differnces and it's more than themes,
<kmck> milamber: ok can you help with another question?
<minttux>  ikonia: but it's not refer to fsck and partitions
<milamber> kmck: i can try
<ikonia> minttux: are you using mint or ubuntu
<silverlightning> hi again
<minttux> ikonia: i'm using mint . maybe you want to say here is ubuntu channel and you should not ask here.and this is mint problem . but i don't think so . because i installed applications from ubuntu repository . and find and solve the problems from ubuntu forum
<ikonia> minttux: ok I don't like being lied to
<silverlightning> I could not make the touch/forcefsck work?
<ikonia> !mint | minttux
<ubottu> minttux: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ikonia> minttux: please use the correct support resources
<kmck> ok so my update manager shows me that Ubuntu 10.10 is available...but when i go to upgrade and it get to the second step "setting new software channels" i get a box that pops up that says:
<kmck> an unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade:
<kmck> E:Error, pkgProblemResover::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused b y held package
<minttux> but i don't think so this problem refer to mint and here ; there are more users
<minttux> but i tried that channel too
<jrib> kmck: if you have xserver-xorg-video-nouveau installed, uninstall it
<ikonia> minttux: no, use the mint channel only, not here
<milamber> kmck: have you tried that since running the clean command?
<silverlightning> mint linux? any good on laptops?
<ikonia> silverlightning: no better/worse than ubuntu
<kmck> yes i just tried now and same thing happened
<kmck> milamber: and you mean the apt-get clean
<kmck> jrib:  don't know what that is... don't think i have it?
<minttux>  ikonia: but it's truth the most of user here not pro and usually they can't help
<jrib> kmck: it's a package.
<milamber> kmck: yes
<ikonia> minttux: that is not this channels problem, use the mint channel
<minttux> like you
<ikonia> minttux: like me what ?
<kmck> milamber: should i try restarting and running it again and seeing if i can update after or is a restart not the answer to all my problems today? :P
<mia158> ruan: are you rebooting your system?
<jrib> kmck: just remove the package I told you
<kmck> jrib: from synaptic package manager
<minttux> ikonia: like you when can't help just look for reason to don't answer the question while they know exactly the problems refer to softwares not distribute
<juniour> hey iam no t able to install ubuntu 10.04 via virtual box it give me an error "this kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. unable to boot - please use akernel appropriate for your cpu.
<milamber> kmck: search for the package with: dpkg -l | grep nouveau
<ikonia> minttux: I'm more than capable of helping you, however I don't like being lied to. This is the last time I will say this to you. We do not support you with mint here, use the mint support channels
<juniour> hey help me?
<minttux> ikonia:i understand it and not need to repeat also you are not whole of user here and also you are not the boss of this channel . i don't help from you . ok ? if you know the answer and can help me. i don't want it . clear ?
<BluesKaj> juniour, use 64 bit ubuntu,  x86-64
<kmck> milamber: ok i found a xserver-xorg-video-nouveau and it has a green box next to it remove that one?
<juniour> hey iam no t able to install ubuntu 10.04 via virtual box it give me an error "this kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. unable to boot - please use akernel appropriate for your cpu.
<milamber> kmck: yessum
<Guest81572> does anyone know how to mute the audio of a video? I've used ffmpeg and it makes the quality of the video crap
<kmck> milamber: 'mark for complete removal'  ??
<Pumpkin-> juniour: easiest solution, use the i386 ubuntu distribution (32bit).
<teweWork> if i accidentally run out of ram my computer hangs, even the mouse doesn't move, it takes 5 mins to get to console and another 5 min to kill an app to free some memory, is this the intended behaviour? :) and btw i have 4GB swap and the max usage is 100MB
<milamber> kmck: yes
<juniour> why it is telling like that
<juniour> ?
<juniour> any ans
<juniour> ?
<FloodBot3> juniour: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compdoc> teweWork, its not behaviour I would intend in any OS
<BluesKaj> juniour, I already told you to use 64bit ubuntu , not the 32 bit version
<juniour> Pumpkin- Linux kumar-VGN-FW53GF-B 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:44 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<iceroot_> juniour: enable vt-x if you want amd64 for the vms
<BluesKaj> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<krger> Heh.
<iceroot_> juniour: its a setting in vbox
<Pumpkin-> BluesKaj: the error vbox is giving though says "only a i686 CPU". That isn't going work with 64bit.
<krger> They're both fully-supported.
<teweWork> compdoc: yeah i guessed that :) any idea to solve the issue or what to look for?
<krger> But the website recommends 32-bit for desktop.
<juniour> Blueskaj my system is 64 bit
<Williams> Hi everyone! I have a problem with mkv playback (1080p, even 720p). I'm using SMPlayer and my laptop handles these mkv files in windows no problem. So this is a problem with linux. The video is lagging sometimes... Please help
<Pumpkin-> but I imagine its a vbox setting on CPU features to expose.
<juniour> how can i use 32 bit
<compdoc> teweWork, I work on lots of computers, and never see them run out of memory like that. how are you managing it?
<iceroot_> juniour: i told you what the reason is, you are not using vt-x technologie in virtualbox, so vbox is using 32bit instead of what your cpu can do
<BluesKaj> juniour, sry , I'm mistaken
<DMDean> does anyone know how to mute the audio of a video? I've used ffmpeg and it makes the quality of the video crap
<teweWork> compdoc: right now i always check if i have enouhg memory before running eclipse for example
<Williams> Hi everyone! I have a problem with mkv playback (1080p, even 720p). I'm using SMPlayer and my laptop handles these mkv files in windows no problem. So this is a problem with linux. The video is lagging sometimes... Please help
<osmosis_paul>  somebody know why this command can not remove folders, "find $APACHE_BACKUP -type d -mtime +5 -exec rm {} \;" i read i several place that it is possible change the parameter f (file) for (d) directory
<erUSUL> osmosis_paul: rm -r
<adub_> i am not getting hdmi sound nor analog through ubuntu 10.04 installed latest alsa drivers also i have unmuted everything in alsa mixer and tried two different sets of speakers for the analog side.  I am only working with one hdmi cable tho so i cant test that part but still the analog side is weird
<edwardteach> DMDean, do you mean strip a video of its audio ?
<drt4923> osmosis_paul: maybe the directories arent empty?
<DMDean> edwardteach, yup exactly that
<osmosis_paul> ahhhhh so simple
<compdoc> bb shortly
<juniour> is there any thing like nokia pc suit in ubuntu so that you can send or read mess or call via laptop
<k_sze> With the ftp(1) command, what's the difference between (auto-)login and (auto-)authentication (i.e. the -n and -u options)?
<edwardteach> DMDean, ffmpeg can do that, it should not be afecting your though what command are you using ?
<juniour> is there any thing like nokia pc suit in ubuntu so that you can send or read mess or call via laptop
<mia158> juniour: look @ wammu and gammu
<DMDean> edwardteach, ffmpeg -i /home/dean/Desktop/Video0016.mp4 -an -b 1200 OutputFile.mp4 I did that and it did strip the audio of the video but my brother said it compressed the video which made the quality turn rubbish
<inckie> i have a problem with my ubuntu, my computer has an internal speaker which is the only one i can get audio from, when i plug something into the rear jacks, the sound still comes out of the internel speaker. i tried installing the ALSAmixer and unmuted AUX and line in and increased volume to 100%
<inckie> in Windows the internal speaker disabled as soon as i plug something into the rear jack
<silverlightning> is there an isoburner for ubuntu?
<inckie> it's built in
<silverlightning> where ? brassero?
<milamber> !burniso | silverlightning
<ubottu> silverlightning: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<inckie> silverlightning: ye
<inckie> right click on an iso file
<inckie> and "write to disk"
<silverlightning> I can't find any?
<inckie> silverlightning: install it
<inckie> then
<FloodBot3> inckie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DenverDave> greetings.. is there a way to run windows apps from a bootable Windows HD when I have booted to my Ubuntu HD? Or am I looking at wine?
<silverlightning> hmm
<extraclassic> I had dovecot and postfix running, but wanted to turn them off at boot time so I ran update-rc.d....when I rebooted though it still says all those ports are open and I want to close them
<douwe> hey, im trying to install spotify with wine, but each time i run the .exe file it says its executable so i cant install it... anyone who can help?
<ikonia> douwe: the guys in #winehq are the best support group for it
<douwe> ikonia: okey, thanks, ill try there
<edwardteach> DMDean, have you tried it with out the -b option?
<fumanchu182> I am having a hellacious time with dpkg and apt-get install.  The package failed to install and I want to remove it, but dpkg or apt-get won't let me.  Where do I even begin with this type of an issue?
<DMDean> edwardteach, is that not what I used?
<Oer> douwe there is a linux version of spotify > http://www.spotify.com/int/download/previews/
<delinquentme> so ive got some firefox weirdness going on .. basically it says its already running .. when i dont have a ff screen to play with
<delinquentme> so .. how do i kill it all and start over .. or are there other options like a task manager
<memoryleak> sometimes firefox process hangs
<memoryleak> killall firefox
<hardhead> I'm trying to partition my Hard Drivr in order to throw UBUNTU SERVER on the bulk of the disk but I cant get the gparted partition manager to work is there any easier partitioner to use?
<rumpe1> hardhead, easier? o.O   don't think so
<extraclassic> hardhead: you could use the install program to do it
<delinquentme> memoryleak, not looking like thats working
<edwardteach> DMDean, you said "-an -b 1200" options?
<DenverDave> is there a way to run windows apps from a bootable Windows HD when I have booted to my Ubuntu HD? Or am I looking at wine? or using isobox?
<memoryleak> delinquentme: top - and look for firefox
<DMDean> edwardteach, yeah I don't really know what that means I just read it on the internet so I typed it in lol
<jack__> DenverDave: if you're trying to run .exe files you'll need to use wine or some other kinda of win emulater
<milamber> delinquentme: you can also try:  ps aux | grep firefox
<delinquentme> memoryleak, its definitely not there
<compdoc> cant run many windows programs that way
<delinquentme> milamber, that looks bamf
<DenverDave> jack__ yea I thought so .. my poker programs are not supported on any linux but love ubuntu now
<edwardteach> DMDean, man ffmpeg for the destructions
<memoryleak> delinquentme: last idea 'ps waux | grep firefox'
<DenverDave> but I didnt want to have to move a postrgres db and other tools over to ubuntu being the lazy geek I am
<milamber> delinquentme: glad you like it. did you find your process id?
<delinquentme> nope!
<delinquentme> just hangs
<DenverDave> jack__ thanks
<DMDean> edwardteach, sorry what does that mean? lol
<JuJuBee> is there a utility to tell what type of RAM is in a computer (other than removing the case)?
<hardhead> rumpe1: why wont the manager let me tranfer an amount of gigs to the actual partition i'm making I'm following the steps but it will only allow me to get 1 GIG out of it
<jack__> JuJuBee: i highly doubt it. you can try dmidecode
<edwardteach> !man | DMDean,
<ubottu> DMDean,: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<hachal> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<JuJuBee> jack__: thanks, worth a try
<milamber> delinquentme: does the process hang or does it not return anything? does it dump you back at the prompt?
<bastidrazor> JuJuBee: sudo lshw -c memory :: will give some helpful information
<delinquentme> milamber, doesnt return anything and doesnt return me to prompt
<varun_> hi
<delinquentme> blinky cursor and thats it .. ctrl+ c doesnt work either
<milamber> delinquentme: try just: ps aux
<JuJuBee> jack__: dmidecode tells me it is ddr2 533mhz, good enough for me...
<jack__> JuJuBee: :)
<JuJuBee> same with bastidrazor suggestion
<JuJuBee> thanks to both
<StevenTyler> how do you mount an iso to /cdrom/ in ubuntu netbook?
<delinquentme> milamber, it comes up there!
<milamber> delinquentme: ok: kill -9 <processid>
<delinquentme> milamber, do i need to exit that to the prompt first?
<JuJuBee> StevenTyler: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/iso.iso /media/iso/
<JuJuBee> or whatever mount point you create for it...
<bastidrazor> JuJuBee: you're welcome.
<delinquentme> milamber, exited it .. tried it .. returned me ot prompt
<delinquentme> still no luck starting FF
<k_sze> With ftp(1), what's the -f option for? The man page says it forwards the credentials to the remote host; isn't it necessary to forward the credentials to the remote host to get authenticated in any case? Or is it some other form of forwarding credentials?
<milamber> delinquentme: ps aux should just list what processes are running and dump you back to the prompt. what you really need is the process id (PID) of firefox. when you did the ps aux did you see firefox?
<g_0_0> delinquentme, have you tried simply - pkill firefox  ??
<delinquentme> milamber, so thje PID was 2101
<delinquentme> i did the " kill -9 2101 "
<Pici> k_sze: I don't see that option on the manpage for ftp.
<Lungan> Having a big trouble. My Ubuntcomputer can't boot. Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/XXXXXXXXX does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<Doc0C> Lungan  this a new install or an existing one?
<k_sze> Pici: oh, looks like the Ubuntu version of ftp doesn't have that options. I was reading http://linux.die.net/man/1/ftp
<Pici> k_sze: For reference, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/ has the same manpages that exist in Ubuntu.
<Lungan> Doc0C, I had an old install, but now it updated the kernel. And it did work for 2-3 days. And now i get that error and even if I use and old kernel it doesn't work
<jason_> hellow
<jason_> hi there
<milamber> delinquentme: . . . how are things going?
<Doc0C> Lungan  looks like your fstab got fubar'ed somehow. Take a look at /etc/fstab
<Lungan> Doc0C, Yep, the fstab seems corrupt. But I did try to fix it but got the same problem, maybe I can post my fstab in PM to you and then u can have a look at it?
<k_sze> My god, the HK Ubuntu repository mirror is so slow.
<Doc0C> Lungan  pastebin it
<test001> hi, do you know if there is some to logically unplug/replug and usb wireless device ? I use usb wireless but sometimes it disconnects from network and the only way to make it work again is restart computer
<Homefix> where could i go with a little help understanding this:compile a new start-stop-daemon with the patch added that is available below (the “dpkg” source package provides start-stop-daemon)
<ZipTye> Test001 what model usb wireless device?
<test001> it's a pheenet
<test001> with a panel antenna
<mew> join jaje
<milamber> !compile | Homefix not exactly sure what you are looking for/trying to do as a package automagically installs and compiling from source is so different:
<ubottu> Homefix not exactly sure what you are looking for/trying to do as a package automagically installs and compiling from source is so different:: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Doc0C> Homefix  I'm confused by your question. Please be more detailed
<test001> ziptye It's a pheenet high power 802.11  don't know more about the model
<test001> ziptye it's this one: http://www.wifigear.co.uk/pheenet-high-power-usb-adapter-10dbi-panel-antenna
<DrPoO> how can i get the IP of a given URL???
<silverlightning> ubuntu is slow on my computer
<silverlightning> sluggish
<jpds> DrPoO: host $hostname of URL.
<Pici> DrPoO: host hostname or dig hostname for more ifo
<jpds> DrPoO: Such as: $ host bbc.co.uk
<DrPoO> nice thnx guys!
<Lungan> Doc0C, Heres the fstab http://pastebin.com/eLqX2La2
<hardhead> I have devices connected to the main drive I'm trying to partition and i cant unmount in order to resize - how do i unmount them manually.
<ZipTye> Hm i have never herd of that one. I have a WUSB54 and WUSB54GC Linksys USB Wireless adapters and i always seemed to have my connection drop. i tried both ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 and still had the problem so i tried different distros and for some reason it works ok in Linux Mint 10 and i have herd on the forums it is working under the newist beta
<MrEgg964> hey, I'm trying to install Maverick on a Sandy Bridge, but I'm getting an error. Has anyone done this here?
<delinquentme> milamber, im just gonna reboot :D but thanks for you time very very much :D
<Eduard> Hello guys, I Would like to ask, is it possible to have multiple python installations on 10.10?
<ZipTye> newest ubuntu beta that is
<milamber> delinquentme: any time. sorry i couldn't be more help.
<Eduard> That is without breaking anything
<silverlightning> is it worth replacng the harddisk in an old laptop?
<silverlightning> or get a new computer right away
<silverlightning> I am tired of fiddeling with ubuntu
<Doc0C> Lungan  that is very messed up, like it got replaced by an example file
<hardhead> How do I Unmount a partition manually???
<silverlightning> I have heard Acer and Dell have laptops designed for both Ubuntu and Windows
<Lungan> Doc0C, How should i fix it? The "xxx" and "yyy" har uuid numbers
<Eduard> erm, anyone? any ideas???
<edwardteach> Eduard, yes
<rzx237> hardhead: first you type command df and find a line that point to your drive
<secretary_linux> hardhead: where path is the path to the mountpoint or to the device, sudo umount /path/
<Doc0C> Lungan  fdisk can tell you the actual devices of your file systems. Then edit fstab to reflect actual devices
<Eduard> edwardteach, is it possible to have multiple python installations on 10.10 without breaking anything?
<Lungan> But what should I change to make it correct?
<test001> ziptye ok, thank you very much !  :)
<Lungan> Doc0C, Which line is wrong?
<Homefix> Doc0C: sorry my kid had an issue:..i am running lucid in a chroot and "upstart" will not "start" im trying to follow this:http://gyp.blogs.balabit.com/2011/01/using-upstart-in-a-chroot/.......... toward the bottom is a workaround but i dont know how what to compile or how I wrote this and this:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=932754 is what i am doing
<DrPoO> My terminal colour scheme broke, Now files and directories look the same... How can I fix this?
<silverlightning> does anyone have a laptop with ubuntu that works trouble free?
<Doc0C> The xxxxxx and yyyyyy should be actual devices, like /dev/sda1 and such
<DrPoO> <silverlightning> I have 4
<test001> ziptye so maybe it will work fine in next ubuntu 11.04
<silverlightning> oh, I am emvious dr poo
<silverlightning> weird nick
<DrPoO> lol
<Lungan> Doc0C, Yeah, but the xxx is in fact a realy long combination of numbers and letter, but the computer doesn't have internet ATM so i didn't take the time too write it down
<spmccann> silverlightning:  yep, but that probably doesnt help you
<silverlightning> it does
<Lungan> Doc0C, The linuxsystem is on /dev/sda1
<silverlightning> I mean, I will not give up on ubuntu entirely
<edwardteach> Eduard, yes  you have to use them specifically .. #!/bin/usr/python3.1  or   #!/bin/usr/python
<Doc0C> Lungan  well, without the actual fstab entries, I don't know how to help you
<spmccann> silverlightning:  well i'm running a lenovo t61 intel chip set everything worked out of the box
<Hill> hiiiii
<spmccann> silverlightning:  i take it that you are having some problems
<Bushman_> hmm...
<Doc0C> Lungan  ok, so dmesg is saying /dev/sda1 doesn't exist?
<Hill> fuck allllllllll?
<jatt> what is better DSL or fiber?
<DrPoO> My terminal colour scheme broke, Now files and directories look the same... How can I fix this?
<Bushman_> i have no video display (only sound) when playing matroska on kaffeine
<Pici> jatt: Thats not really on-topic for this channel, #ubuntu-offtopic or perhaps ##networking would be more appropriate.
<Doc0C> Drp
<Lungan> Doc0C, This is the exactly copy of my FSTAB http://pastebin.com/YkhrageM
<grizly21> hi
<Bushman_> the video plays in totem but not in kaffeine
<silverlightning> yes, but it might not be ubuntu's fault
<hardhead> rzx237: this is the message I get in Gparted (Most likely other partitions are also mounted on these mount points. You are advised to unmount them manually.) I tried to unmount in terminal but it wont except the command - any ideas?
<silverlightning> spmccann
<edwardteach> DrPoO,  what did you do to change it?
<BiPolah> hardhead: Are  you using sudo?
<Doc0C> DrPoO  probably just borked your aliases in your .bashrc or .bash_profile. Try temporarily renaming them and see if your dircolors show up
<cntb> hi all , I very much like to use 2 finger scrolling as in my mac and w7 http://mixeduperic.com/linux/ubuntu-1004-how-to-setup-two-finger-scroll-on-laptop-touch-pad.html gives idea how to do and maybe I ma not doing right because it doesn not do as expected anyone dealed with it
<DrPoO> edwardteach, not on purpose
<Djoef> Hi, I am installing Ubuntu 10.10. I have a partition for Windows, a partition for Data and an unpartitioned space where I want to install ubuntu. I went into the manual mode, and added a partition that takes the rest of the drive (+/- 30GB) Is this OK ? or do I need to create 2 partitions ? And what should I choose for the boot loader?
<rzx237> hardhead: how many partition do you have on the drive?
<silverlightning> something weird going on with my network
<blue112> Hi hre.
<blue112> here*
<silverlightning> hi blue112
<rzx237> hardhead: you can type df to check it
<silverlightning> 112 is emergency phone to the firestation here
<blue112> :p
<silverlightning> lol
 * blue112 is not a fireman
<ZipTye> ha
<koolhead11> waoo PAM is cool. fianlly managed it
<sacarlson> Djoef: 30g is big enuf,  you might want to  create a swap partition but it's not manditory
<Lungan> Doc0C, Can you se anything wrong with the fstab?
<koolhead11> now i need another suggestion i want to lockdown my ubuntu to kiosk mode
<Doc0C> Lungan  so it is saying /dev/sda1 does not exist?
<BiPolah> Djoef: You should have a swap partition of at least 2GB
<Doc0C> No it looks right
<hardhead> rzx237: I think 3 other 10/dev/sda2[extended]-----20/dev/sda5[linux-swap]-----30unalocated
<silverlightning> oh? I have no swap
<Lungan> Doc0C, It says "Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/8ace2d24... does not exist. Dropping to a shell
<cntb> http://pastebin.com/V2L1y9t2
<silverlightning> maybe that is way ubuntu is acting up here?
<Lungan> Doc0C, Don't know where /disk/by-uuid/ come from :S
<Assid> hey
<rzx237> hardhead: you need to do umount /dev/sda3; umount /dev/sda5 and all that point to /dev/sda* in order to repartition sda
<Doc0C> Lungan  probably from initrd
<Assid> wassup my crazy peeps
 * Assid is waiting for the next release party
<Assid> i got MORE bandwith
<Lungan> Doc0C, Okok, have any clue whats wrong?
<Pici> Assid: Do you have a support question? If not, the social channel here is #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<hardhead> rzx237: whats the command because I'm typing in sudo unmount /dev/then path and its not working
<Assid> hrmm.. nah
<Assid> but the best way to learn anything is from what other people are doing
<Doc0C> Lungan  this happens right after grub comes up?
<Lungan> Doc0C, Exakt
<rzx237> sorry, I'm suggesting wrong answer..
<Pici> Assid: Oh, thats fine too, I didn't mean to imply that you can't watch and learn and help.
<Doc0C> Lungan  ok, seems like a grub misconfiguration
<rzx237> hardhead: did you try gparted?
<Assid> err does ubuntu have its OWN remote management tool like teamviewer ?
<Lungan> Doc0C, Using live cd ATM so i can reach the hdd (sda1), how do i reconfigure grub then?
 * Assid is thinking maybe it should consider making one
<BiPolah> Assid: It has remote desktop viewer built in on 10.10 at least
<hardhead> yes and it wont let me unmount the main partition until I unmount the other three
<Delvid> Go to irc.epiknet.org on join #musique# !!!!! :) Go to irc.epiknet.org on join #musique# !!!!! :) Go to irc.epiknet.org on join #musique# !!!!! :) Go to irc.epiknet.org on join #musique# !!!!! :) Go to irc.epiknet.org on join #musique# !!!!! :) Go to irc.epiknet.org on join #musique# !!!!! :) Go to irc.epiknet.org on join #musique# !!!!! :) Go to irc.epiknet.org on join #musique# !!!!! :) Go to irc.epiknet.org on join #musique# !!!!! :)
<BiPolah> Assid: That supports SSH and VNC, you can also use "rdesktop <ip|hostname>" from command line
<Delvid> Go to irc.epiknet.org on join #musique# !!!!! :) Go to irc.epiknet.org on join #musique# !!!!! :) Go to irc.epiknet.org on join #musique# !!!!! :) Go to irc.epiknet.org on join #musique# !!!!! :) Go to irc.epiknet.org on join #musique# !!!!! :) Go to irc.epiknet.org on join #musique# !!!!! :) Go to irc.epiknet.org on join #musique# !!!!! :) Go to irc.epiknet.org on join #musique# !!!!! :) Go to irc.epiknet.org on join #musique# !!!!! :)
<FloodBot3> Delvid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZipTye> So i was hoping someone could give me some advice. I am looking to pick up a new desktop this weekend a retail box and have been looking at the HP Pavilion Desktop P6754Y AMD Athlon II X4 640 with built in wifi and the Gateway DX4850-27e with an Intel Core i5-2300 Processor
<Assid> BiPolah, yes, but that wont bypass firewall issues.. im just thinking from a "adoptive" strategy
<hardhead> rzx237: yes and it wont let me unmount the main partition until I unmount the other three
<Homefix> help with compiling?
<BiPolah> Assid: Depends which port you're using etc. That's the point a firewall, to stop unauthorised connections.
<milamber> hardhead: just caught the tail end of your convo, but the command is umount not unmount iirc
<Assid> imagine people talking to their cuz's and uncles and telling them, "you know what.. im tired of helping you and your virus issues.. get a mac or linux"
<ZipTye> does anyone have any experience running Ubuntu on anything like these or an HP desktop with built in wireless did it work out of the box, not sure of the wireless chip
<hardhead> milamber: Thank you
<Assid> BiPolah, its actually how i got 4 people onto a mac.. cause i told them to stop bugging me
<^Phantom^> <Assid> imagine people talking to their cuz's and uncles and telling them, "you know what.. im tired of helping you and your virus issues.. get a mac or linux"  <--- so tempting
<Doc0C> It is pointing to the wrong place to find the kernel image and ramdisk, I am guessing
<intel352> hey guys, where does Network Manager store config information for wireless networks?
<creds> hi
<ecanto> hello
<creds> when i turn my PC on i can see login-monit in gnome
<Assid> ^Phantom^ why?
<creds> how can i change it to terminal-login
<sjm> howdy
<^Phantom^> Assid, dunno
<ecanto> i am use laptop dell inspiron, button XF86Eject not working, somebody help?
<^Phantom^> actually the people i'm thinking of shouldn't have any electronic devices at all
<sjm> how do I report a bug for ubuntu?
<Assid> ^Phantom^, well now you know how i feel.. its even a mirable i can get them to load teamviewer
<creds> anyone could help me please?
<^Phantom^> these people can't update a ps3
<intel352> hey guys, where does Network Manager store config information for wireless networks?
<hardhead> milamber:what do I type after iirc
<^Phantom^> hell they can't follow instructions on the screen
<Assid> yeah
<Homefix> im doing this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=932754 and i cant get upstart to run ( i believe because im in a chroot) but i have this workaround:http://gyp.blogs.balabit.com/2011/01/using-upstart-in-a-chroot/.....my question is... standing by....
<milamber> hardhead: iirc means if i remember correctly, the unmount command isn't "unmount" it is "umount"
<dasbox> hello
<Assid> well.. what im getting at is.. perhaps we can have a ubuntu based teamviewer service
<dasbox> help
<dasbox> hello friends
<shaula> I have installed ubuntu 10.10 on virtualbox 3.2.8 which is again working on ubuntu 10.10, the resolution of my ubuntu on virtual box cannot go larger than 800x600 thought the guest addons is installed, any idea how can I improve my resolution on virtualbox?
<milamber> !bug | sjm
<ubottu> sjm: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dasbox> i need a help
<Assid> like it connects to a toredo ipv6 service and bang.. your ready to get help
<Assid> instant vnc access
<edwardteach> creds, do you mean at the login screen   alt  +  ctlr  f1 to f6 for a terminal?
<dasbox> can any one tell how to make xubuntu shutdown on power key press
<sjm> milamber, thanks
<Djoef> Ok I created a swap area of 2GB, then a Ext4 journaling system? of 28GB for the installation ? Should I enter something for mount point or do I leave this empty ?
<milamber> ZipTye: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesDesktopsHp
<Djoef> And finally, what should I choose for the boot loader ?
<dasbox> hello
<creds> edwardteach, I set quota on my account and when I'm trying to log in via gnome I see warning that I should remove some files (to do it i gotta login via terminal)
<dasbox> friends any one?
<creds> but i don't know how to login via terminal (how to display terminal)
<uRock> Applications> Accessories> Terminal
<Doc0C> Lungan  you should be able to simply either choose an older grub config at the grub prompt, or point it to the correct kernel, and get booted
<milamber> creds: ctrl + alt + f1 will bring you to a terminal, you can also go to applications >> accessories >> terminal if you login via the gui
<StevenTyler> how do you mount an iso to /cdrom/ in ubuntu netbook?
<Lungan> DocOC, When im in live cd and write "grub" in terminal it says its not installed?
<pareli> is it possible to use conky-colors with conky and make it transparent?
<creds> ok, thanks a lot
<StevenTyler> it's asking me to insert cd, all i can do is mount the iso somehow
<adub__> having difficulty getting to hear sound on my computer not sure whats causing it
<DocOC> Lungan  not in live cd,
<uRock> Why do people offer ctrl alt F1 when you have to restart to get out of it?
<Lungan> DocOC, How then?
<popey> uRock: you dont
<DocOC> When you get the grub promote during normal boot
<antivirtel> hi!
<popey> uRock: you can CTRL+ALT+F7
<DocOC> Prompt
<adub__> when i play a sound file with aplay i can see in a settings menu where it is playing yet i dont hear antyhing
<hatchetjack> is there a way to get zeroconf to stop making me use only the hostname of the local domain?
<spmccann> popey:  you bet me to it !
<uRock> popey, I have tried that recently, didn't work
<popey> adub__: alsamixer, turn up the volume and unmute?
<rzx237> StevenTyler: do you mean sudo mount -o loop file.iso /cdrom
<nostard_> i have problems with preview-latex in Emacs =/
<hatchetjack> for example I have to use wiki instead of the wiki.domain.local
<popey> uRock: maybe F8, its not always on 7
<Lungan> DocOC, Im pretty noob, how should i do when i come to the grub meny?
<hatchetjack> it's screwing up page links and stuff
<milamber> uRock: what kind of keyboard?
<Atlantic777> how to open an X dialog from shell with default packages installed?
<adub__> popey yes they are all spifs 1-4 are set to 00
<StevenTyler> I tried that, not working. Let me try again.
<uRock> why not recommend ctrl alt f2, then the user can easily close it
<adub__> this is through hdmi i cant get my analog sound working either but i dont care about that atm i really would rather use my hdmi sound
<DocOC> Just usr arrows to navigate to a coherent boot option
<uRock> milamber, MS keyboard
<Lungan> DocOC, But all of them gives the samer error?
<osmosis_paul> somebody know if there are some diferent to execute an script manually to do it by cron???
<DocOC> Different, not coherent
<osmosis_paul> in command line works but by cron dont do it the svn checkout
<Djoef> Ok, one question at the time : 1) Should I use ext4 for ubuntu 10.10 installation ?
<Lungan> DocOC, ?
<Djoef> as logical drive
<uRock> Djoef, yes
<milamber> uRock: is there an f lock button?
<DocOC> You have tried them all?
<uRock> milamber, no
<StevenTyler> getting "Failed to fetch cdrom"
<adub__> on the monitor im using i have them selected to use internal speakers the monitor i have the hdmi cable hooked to
<StevenTyler> I am trying to install some drivers
<Zoffix> Hey. I'm having trouble installing zlib1g-dev... Synaptic tells me that the file's not found. I tried downloading the package manually (zlib1g-dev_1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb), but when I try to install it, it tells me "Sorry, Zlib's not available for amd64".. I REALLY need to have this installed. Any suggestions on how to force it to be?
<antivirtel> How can I finalize(close) a data DVD? I burnt it with nero(in win). Can I do it with Brasero(or GnomeBaker)?
<Djoef> uRock, should I set the mount point ? or can this stay empty ?
<Lungan> DocOC, Having 7 different kernels, should I try all of them? And if none of them works?
<hardhead> OK last question - would I be able to install UBUNTU SERVER on the same hard drive along with UBUNTU 10 by simply installing from CD-ROM or will somthing get ereased?
<uRock> djoare you installing Ubuntu?
<milamber> uRock: you should probably file a bug then
<StevenTyler> the mount command works without any errors
<raido> osmosis_paul: in the crontab, are you placing the full path to the command?
<Djoef> uRock, yes, next to a windows partition and data partition
<osmosis_paul> yes
<StevenTyler> but system can't find it
<milamber> !who | StevenTyler
<ubottu> StevenTyler: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<osmosis_paul> and it is more i have 4 scipts, 3 are running and the last one only part of it
<uRock> djoare, then you will need the swap and "/" partitions
<antivirtel> Hi How can I finalize(close) a data DVD? I burnt it with nero(in win). Can I do it with Brasero(or GnomeBaker)?
<Djoef> uRock, I created a swap partition of 2GB, but left the mount point empty
<Frenk> Hey, I have a question. For some reason I can not open a website hosted on a specific port. My iptables are clean and netstat shows that the service is listening. http://paste.ubuntu.com/568278/ Anyone an idea?
<Djoef> uRock, so I need to change that ?
<StevenTyler> rzx237, getting "Failed to fetch cdrom"
<osmosis_paul> raido, there's some limitation in cron to use subversion program?? because it is there where dont do anything
<rzx237> hardhead: if you install it in another partition it will be ok
<DocOC> Lungan  try them all, if none works, you will need to use grub command line options to point to a working kernel and ram disk
<Lungan> DocOC, And how do I do that? Because non of them seem to work
<rzx237> StevenTyler: no idea..
<Djoef> ah no, for a swap partition you cannot set a mount point
<Djoef> so thats ok
<uRock> they can be logical or primary, Djoef, no mount pount needed for swap, just for the ext4
<raido> osmosis_paul: not that I know of, is your svn repo local or remote
<Djoef> Ok, so for the EXT4 I set the mount point to "/"
<osmosis_paul> remote
<uRock> si senior Djoef
<raido> osmosis_paul: how are you authenticating
<osmosis_paul> raido, but if i execute my script manually works
<hardhead> rzx237: thats my problem I cant get anything to unmount so I can create a partition to throw it into
<milamber> uRock: does the windows key + f7 work?
<Djoef> uRock, gracias :)
<ZipTye> Looked over that page, thanks milamber
<osmosis_paul> raido,  if execute manually works/ with login/password
<uRock> milamber, not sure, haven't tried
<Djoef> Then the last question : Where should the boot loader point to ?
<DocOC> Lungan  I do not know off the top of my head, and I am irving from my phone, so a bit tough to read man pages, but the man page will tell you
<osmosis_paul> raido, the point is that is a huge download at least the first time
<monge> Hey guys, I'd like to be able to read and write files in a specific directory, but the access is set to root +rwx only. How do I use the chmod command to give my user priviliges to read and write?
<Lungan> DocOC, OH, okey thank you
<DocOC> Irc'ing, not irving
<uRock> Djoef, wherever the Wondows MBR is, usually sda
<raido> osmosis_paul: well, how does he auth work under cron, doenst it need to be interactive
<rzx237> hardhead: boot using live cd can help you doing partitioning
<Djoef> uRock, so the disk as a whole or the windows parttition ?
<osmosis_paul> raido, i specify in the query --username --password
<uRock> Let the installer decide Djoef
<hardhead> rzx237: even if I already have UBUNTU as MY OS?
<osmosis_paul> raido, svn checkout $SVN_MACHINE $SOURCE_BACKUP --username $LOGIN --password $PASSWORD
<DMDean> does anyone know how to strip the audio from a video without ffmpeg?
<rzx237> hardhead: yes, you can do resize partition
<Djoef> well it fills in the disk as a whole as standard, but I don't know if that is because its the first option, or because it decided that
<raido> osmosis_paul: hmmmm, so, if you copy and paste the exact command from the crontab to the command line it will run properly?
<Djoef> so I can choose the disk as a whole, the windows partition, data, swap or ext4
<milamber> DMDean: handbrake might do what you are looking for? i'm not sure what the backend is though.
<Djoef> for the record : I would like to have a menu to choose between linux and windows on startup, but that was clear i guess ;)
<osmosis_paul> raido, error because i dont specify sudo, but asume that cron do it everything as root
<raido> whos crontab are you using
<osmosis_paul> ubuntut crontab of ubuntu
<milamber> DMDean: i have also had quite a bit of luck w/ k9copy
<raido> osmosis_paul: what user
<osmosis_paul> raido,  what do you mean?
<MeanEYE> Hahah, I had to share this with you. I've been digging around the net and found this gem: "Linux is a free open-source operating on Unix. It's different then the Windows and Mac OSX operating system because it is freely distributed."
<raido> osmosis_paul: all users have their own crontab
<g_0_0> DMDean, have you tried -an with ffmpeg ?
<osmosis_paul> raido, is the same if i edit the /etc/crontab there you can specify the user and even putting as root does not works, i try the two ways
<DMDean> g_0_0, yea
<xangua> !ot | MeanEYE
<ubottu> MeanEYE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<raido> osmosis_paul: if the command needs SU privelages then use roots crontab
<osmosis_paul> this way and the other one sudo crontab -e
<magn3ts> How the hell do I turn off overtype in Linux on a mac keyboard?
<magn3ts> This is a nightmare
<osmosis_paul> and there edtinf there the tasks
<MeanEYE> xangua, yes yes I know...
<zachaysan> hey everyone, I'm looking for help  with fixing my wireless network since I made the upgrade (via complete reformat/reinstall) from 9.04 to 10.10 (both netbook editions of Ubuntu). My wired network works just fine, but I can't seem to get a list of wireless networks. Is this the right place to ask, or is there another, better place to do so?
<DMDean> g_0_0, it compressed the video while I was doing it or whatever and made the quality crap
<Homefix> recommend a channel for a compiling question that doesnt require an invite?
<osmosis_paul> raido, yes and i can see that all the job of the other script was doing as root
<xangua> !register | Homefix
<ubottu> Homefix: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Gnea> magn3ts: what do you mean by 'overtype'? and please can the language...
<magn3ts> fn+enter
<milamber> Homefix: if you are looking for help on how to compile something on ubuntu, just ask the question. if anyone here can help you they will, otherwise we can probably point you in the right direction.
<edwardteach> DMDean,   ffmpeg  -i somefile.mp4 -an somefile-2.mp4
<raido> os, so, you are root when you run crontab -e
<magn3ts> Gnea, I meant Insert mode
<Gnea> magn3ts: again, that's not very clear. insert mode works in vim.
<mage3070> zachaysan - hello
<zachaysan> hi mage
<g_0_0> DMDean, just try - ffmpeg -i infile.avi -an -o outfile.avi
<KB1JWQ> magn3ts: It's software dependant.
<magn3ts> Gnea, I don't really know how else to explain overtype|insert mode. There's no other word for. It's what happens when you press the "Insert" key.
<osmosis_paul> raido, maybe because is a very huge download he was mading and dont show any folder until he finish. Yes i use sudo with the command. Befopre i made a ps aux | grep cron and i have three process counting the grep, it is normal ??
<computer_>  whats the netbook version of ubuntu OS called again?
<Homefix> am i registered now?
<magn3ts> KB1JWQ: no, its Mac specific, I mean, maybe GNOME specific, but it's the same regardless of what editor I'm in.
<osmosis_paul> raido, normaly when i execute the checkout expend 10 minutes in download everything
<xangua> computer_: netbook edition...
<computer_> xangua: kool thanks im getting it now
<mage3070> zachaysan - if I were you I would do a fresh install of 10.10 instead of the upgrade
<sgerbino> anyone have some experience with svn and eclipse that could help me out?
<zachaysan> mage3070 - I did so
<mage3070> what hardware?
<androidbruce> could anyone let me know when I would need to use ./foo.bin versus using bash ./foo.xxx
<zachaysan> mage3070 - asus eeepc (second gen, IIRC)
<karmic-koala> hi all my system froze 7 times today, each time the ALT+SYSRQ .... didn't work. which section of the log file should i check to find out what's causing my sys to freeze? I am looking at 'messages' section of my log but nothing suspicious there, any ideas?
<Gnea> magn3ts: when I press the 'insert' key on my keyboard, typing over left-arrowed text overwrites it, like it should, but if I press 'insert' again, it appends the text in place. is that what you mean?
<raido> osmosis_paul: I dont think so
<nena> Hi. I need help. I need to have my computer connected to Internet for the first time (I suppose I have to configure the connection..) Can someone help me?
<mage3070> do you know the ethernet card?
<osmosis_paul> raido, then i dont understand
<Toph> in Ubuntu 10.10, where do I find all my system info, processor, storage, etc?
<raido> osmosis_paul: when you ran the exact command from the crontab on the command line you got a permissions error, right?
<researcher1> when I run the command "sh hplip-3.11.1.run" everything is OK. except I get "No network" Error. Im working  this doc. http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<zachaysan> mage3070 - no, but is there a way I can check? ifconfig? (networking noob speaking)
<osmosis_paul> if i dont sudo yes
<raido> osmosis_paul: oh
<osmosis_paul> oh whayt? cron works as root
<raido> osmosis_paul: but with sudo it runs fine
<androidbruce> Toph, you can go to System-Administration-System Monitor as a starting place
<researcher1> how to creat a root user on Ubuntu?
<mage3070> yes there is - It's a short terminal command that i can't quite remember now - it starts with ip
<osmosis_paul> raido, so is the same that made sudo manually
<androidbruce> Toph, you can also "cat /proc/cpuinfo
<raido> osmosis_paul: ?
<osmosis_paul> raido,  is like i made su and then execute the command without sudo
<androidbruce> researcher1, sudo adduser
<osmosis_paul> cron is root user
<Toph> androidbruce,,, thanks
<osmosis_paul> raido, so he dont need sudo
<zachaysan> mage3070 - ok let me google for it and get back to you
<computer_> ehh its not working xangua lol,
<researcher1> androidbruce: whats the complete command
<magn3ts> Gnea, yes, indeedy. The problem is, Mac keyboards lack that button.
<raido> you dont need to add sudo to the command in the crontab. You are using roots crontab
<androidbruce> researcher1, do you already have access to the root user and want to create another user/
<magn3ts> For some reason the the Apple Keyboard ubuntu wiki page doesn't rank very highly.
<osmosis_paul> raido,  i dont add it
<researcher1> androidbruce: yes I do have
<DMDean> g_0_0, ffmpeg: unrecognized option '-o'
<computer_> how do I download 'netbook' and boot up into kit
<researcher1> androidbruce: I want to creat a user by the name root with all root priveleges
<mage3070> it's lspci
<raido> researcher1: already there
<osmosis_paul> raido,  that's why if i copy the exact line from cron and execute in command line does not works
<g_0_0> DMDean, sorry the -o is a mistake just remove it
<osmosis_paul> becuase i'm ubuntu user
<raido> os
<androidbruce> researcher1, in a default install with ubuntu root is preinstalled
<androidbruce> and the password for root is the password for the default user you created
<researcher1> androidbruce: but the username is not root.I want username to be root
<zachaysan> mage3070 - ok, I ran both lspci and lsusb
<DMDean> g_0_0, ok it worked thanks :D
<raido> osmosis_paul: you got me, I cant imaging why you are having trouble
<androidbruce> researcher1, username root is there
<g_0_0> DMDean, you're welcome
<androidbruce> researcher1, right now if you do "sudo su"
<androidbruce> then enter your sudo password
<androidbruce> you will be the root user
<sdferfx> Hello. Can I add a person's keypair to a running Amazon EC2 instance so they can have access?
<osmosis_paul> raido, ok man thanks anyway if i find the problem i will tell you, thanks for your time\
<DMDean> alright I'm away thanks g_0_0
<atx_geek> researcher1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<researcher1> androidbruce: ok.I got it
<raido> osmosis_paul: cool
<geekbri> sdferfx: yes
<sdferfx> geekbri: Through Amazon's interface or just a normal way?
<jenka> Hi! Can anyone help me with citadel. If I use multiple domain names some mail I sent from the server is placed in the junk mail on the on the recievers client. But if I only got 1 domain under "local host aliases" Then it works fine. Pls help!! :)
<geekbri> sdferfx: the same way you would add any other keypair... just cat their_public_key > authorized_keys
<geekbri> in the .ssh of the user you want them to connect as
<Homefix> REGISTERED!
<sdferfx> thanks geekbri, that's what I thought.
<mtkorb>  I'm trying to build a device driver I downloaded (which required me to install gcc), and when I run make, I get the error "expected ')' before string constant." The line in question is
<mtkorb> MODULE_PARM (msg_level, "i");
<mtkorb> Doesn't this look syntactically correct? What's going on here?
<jukebox> help me pleasr
<jukebox> help me please
<xangua> !ask | jukebox
<ubottu> jukebox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geekbri> sdferfx: yup no problemo.  I've been messign with ec2 alot if you have any more questions :
<jukebox> i need to shut down my xubuntu just by pressing power button
<drc> jukebox: you mean you WANT to or HAVE to?
<jukebox> have to
<jukebox> no i mean all time i need that
<drexl> jukebox: check your bios and make sure power management is enabled
<jukebox> ya
<Homefix> Im not a total noob, but i dont understand how to compile this:(at the bottom) "http://blogs.balabit.com/2011/01/21/using-upstart-in-a-chroot/"   i dont understand help? ( ihave used makefile to compile darwinstreamingserver)
<jukebox> drexl :when i press it goes log out
<jukebox> i want to shut down the box
<teweWork> i use ubuntu 10.04, if i accidentally run out of ram my computer hangs, even the mouse doesn't move, it takes 5 mins to get to the console and another 5 mins to kill an app to free some memory and i have 4GB swap and the max usage is ~100MB, any idea to solve this issue?
<drexl> jukebox: acpi may be the issue
<raido> teweWork: how much ram do you have
<teweWork> raido: 4GB
<xangua> jukebox: just change the preferences
<Jeruvy> teweWork: 32bit or 64bit?
<raido> teweWork: Is it possible you have some defective ram?
<teweWork> Jeruvy: 64bit
<pareli> Does conky-colors override all settings in original conky?
<drc> jukebox: what drexl said or maybe lok at PowerManagement Preferences>General
<jukebox> i want to configure it how could
<xangua> jukebox: a long time since i used xfce, you can try on #xubuntu or #xfce
<jukebox> i am in xubuntu
<Jeruvy> teweWork: or it could be swap/hard disk issues.  Try reducing or eliminating swap
<teweWork> raido: i don't think so, it only happens when i use 100% ram, and in windows it didn't happen
<jukebox> ya thanks i got it
<jukebox> friends
<jukebox> thanks to all
<teweWork> Jeruvy: swap was 256MB i raised it because of this issue :)
<Jeruvy> teweWork: well if it didn't work, try my suggestion.
<sisif> Hello guys, quick question: given a PC with two Bluetooth adaptors, how can I specify which device connects to which BT dongle ?
<raido> teweWork: is there a specific app that uses all that ram?
<teweWork> raido: no, it just happens when i run out of it, ap doesn't matter
<jukebox> what are all the tweaks i could do to make boot faster
<raido> teweWork:do you monitor whn this happens to see if the swap is actually being used
<jukebox> hello
<gueusuario> mostaganem
<jukebox> help me?
<researcher1> I can connect to network when using  apt-get install but find an error  "No network" when worked according to this http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<teweWork> raido: as i said the swap is not used much, 100MB of 4GB, but i do not monitor it
<tomasm-> how do i get the ubuntu ISO image burned to a USB stick when I'm running a fedora system (ie something command line)? fedora's usb creator program doesnt work with ubuntu images...
<drexl> jukebox: you could over clock your cpu by doing a bios upgrade
<jukebox> drexl: thats ok
<jukebox> i seen some thing called warp2
<Jeruvy> tomasm-: you could boot to livecd, then build the usb.
<darksifer> hi everyone. i get incorrect password even if i entered correct password for Unlock Login Keyring??? i cant access ubuntu one
<tomasm-> Jeruvy, you mean i have to burn a CD no matter what?
<jukebox> which could make a snap shot of ram to make boot faster
<darksifer> can someone tell me how to sort this problem?
<Jeruvy> tomasm-: or you could use vbox/qemu to boot the image in fedora..
<jukebox> drexl,: i would like to reduce the service at start up
<tomasm-> Jeruvy, ah! thx
<movx> have an issue with dpkg, 10.04 does not update, nor does it install any new package from terminal or GUI http://paste.ubuntu.com/568292/
<Jeruvy> tomasm-: cheers.
<jukebox> but i dont know which are all important
<Nikkos> hello everyone
<Rav3n> hello
<viliny> so, anyone had any luck running minecraft in 64 ubuntu?
<jukebox> hello :drexl ?
<drexl> jukebox: I installed lubuntu and i boots in like 40 sec it has minimal scripts loading
<Nikkos> i got my i250 canon printer working but if i print from openoffice the file appears in the print queue but it dissapears immediateley. Any help?
<Nikkos> if i print with firefox it works
<jukebox> drexl: i am using this os for my jukbox thats why i asked so
<g_0_0> darksifer, did you change your logon password
<raido> teweWork: Well, thing I suggest is that you run memtest anyway, I have seen bad ram act badly under certain situations only. Also, you could try moving the swap to another drive or location on the disk in cas you have a bad section of that hard drive
<jukebox> i am using ubuntu studio as my main os
<darksifer> @g_0_0: No. i didnt changed
<Homefix> need help here: "http://blogs.balabit.com/2011/01/21/using-upstart-in-a-chroot/" (at the bottom) any direction,how to  compile a new start-stop-daemon with the patch added that is available below (the “dpkg” source package provides start-stop-daemon)
<Nikkos> anyone can help me?
<jukebox> but i am using this box as my music box
<teweWork> raido: one thing i forgot, i use wubi, and virtual drive for swap also, could it be the problem?
<viliny> im sorry, but i just started empathy for the first time and it logged into my msn account automatically. this is a fresh installation of ubuntu... what the hell?
<jukebox> so i need to boot its a little faster
<raido> teweWork: sure, but I have no experience with that.
<jrib> viliny: maybe it imported your windows settings?
<viliny> bit freak jrib
<viliny> bit freaky*
<jukebox> drexl: whats your command which version could boot faster
<drc> viliny: you didn't have to even create the account in empathy?
<viliny> nope
<viliny> and this is on a freshly formatted drive
<darksifer> g_0_0: No, i didnt change the password. it is the same as the one i used to login the computer
<drexl> jukebox: lubuntu 10.10
<drc> viliny: gremlins :)
<jukebox> ok thanks drexl
<jukebox> drexl, : lubuntu use which desktop?
<viliny> spooky excrement right there
<drexl> jukebox: good for old computers like mine, make everything rreally snappy it uses lxde
<g_0_0> darksifer, type alt f2 then seahorse and change your password in the password tab - right click password login
<jukebox> ok
<movx> tried every solution online to solve the dpkg error
<jukebox> drexl: its for one of my old box
<agentgasmask> Hello. My keyboard gets scrambled when connected to a VNC server created with tightvnc. Any ideas? What can I check?
<jukebox> which i wold like to make a music box
<stickjr25> i recently installed ubuntu and it says my monitor is out of range, how can i fix this? no one on the beginners chat was talking....
<movx> i have several updates for 10.04 older images can't be removed, the dpkg system is complely broken
<drexl> there is a major bug in it but I know how to fix it, just copy this and save it, removeremoving quiet splash from the grub.cfg file eliminated the error.
<drexl> jukebox: there is a major bug in it but I know how to fix it, just copy this and save  it, removeremoving quiet splash from the grub.cfg file eliminated the error.
<darksifer> g_0_0: Thanks, i am stupid. my mistake
<cntb> hi is hardware auto detection in 10.10 ignoring fdi files so that is the reason no hal under etc?
<drc> viliny: you might try #empathy on GIMPnet
<g_0_0> darksifer, glad it worked
<jukebox> drexl: whats that
<drexl> jukebox: (process:235): GlibWarning **: get pwuid_r() failed due to unknown user id (0)
<viliny> drc, it's okay if it works like that, just hella weird is all :D
<stickjr25> drex1- is that response directed towards me?
<drexl> jukebox: it's aknown bug
<jrib> !hal  | cntb
<ubottu> cntb: Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<jukebox> ooh got it
<jrib> depreciated? 0_o
<BluesKaj> movx, have you tried: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a   ?
<drc> viliny: OK...but I bet it spooked you, didn't it?
<jrib> !hal =~ s/depreciated/deprecated/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<movx> BluesKaj, will try now
<jukebox> drexl: got it
<viliny> drc, yes :)
<stickjr25> i recently installed ubuntu and it says my monitor is out of range, how can i fix this? my monitor is connected via HDMI
<drexl> jukebox: other than that I luv this new system
<jukebox> drexl: thanks for your help
<drexl> jukebox: moo..
<jukebox> drexl: i am using remuco to control my audacios and totem
<jukebox> so on startup i run both and use whole box as a music box
<drc> viliny: had you used any other messanging app (pigin, etc)?
<cthuljew> Anyone know where I can find out about sound problems in VLC in 10.10?
<viliny> drc, not that i know of, no... pidgin isn't even installed
<muneeb_> hi! is it ok to delete .xsession-errors.old [8GB]... it just appeared now in my home folder..
<cthuljew> Been googling for days with no luck.
<drc> ok, just wondering if it had imported settings automagically
<soreau> muneeb_: Yes
<muneeb_> ok thanks soreau but why it was created?
<thrope> any tips for completing an interrupted upgrade (hard reboot)... dpkg --configure -a seems to be continuing the package installs, but is there anything to do to ensure the "Cleaning up" step of the dist-upgrade installer completes?
<BluesKaj> stickjr25, which graphics card , you may need to enable the recommended driver in admin/ HW
<soreau> muneeb_: X creates .xsession-errors. No idea why it's being backed up
<muneeb_> soreau, ok fine.. i'll search for it..
<drPoO> how do I kill gnome from the command line?
<movx> BluesKaj, same problem after trying out the commands http://paste.ubuntu.com/568304/
<jatt> killall -9 gnome-session
<RootChaos> i have ubuntu 8.04LTS running on a server and need to upgrade squid to a later version (not included in the current apt-get upgrade). whats the best way to do this upgrade ?
<soreau> drPoO: You can restart gdm with service gdm restart
<xangua> RootChaos: upgrade to lucid, compile
<whisperkiller> ok i am really frustrated now....
<whisperkiller> i installed 10.10 and my wireless was disabled
<soreau> RootChaos: Which version of squid do you need?
<movx> BluesKaj,  the terminal took the commands and immediately retruned to prompt Is that the way the commands are supposed to work?
<whisperkiller> and then i installed 10.4 and its still disabled
<whisperkiller> what do i need to do to fix this
<soreau> movx: Yes, no output generally means success
<Djoef> Hm, should the bootloader be linked to the hdd as a whole /dev/sda or to the microsoft partition /dev/sda1 ( eg such that I can choose which os to start)
<soreau> whisperkiller: Which wifi chip is it?
<whisperkiller> the wireless originally worked with the live cd
<RootChaos> xangua : i'm scared to do the distro upgrade remotely. I have done this once before but the upgrade didnt go smooth, resulted in me driving all the way to the server to re-install...
<RootChaos> soreau, 2.7stable3 or >
<whisperkiller> i cant remember...whats the ls command
<soreau> whisperkiller: lspci
<Jordan_U> Djoef: /dev/sda, installing to a partition requires the use of blocklists pointing to a file on a filesystem, which is not reliable.
<whisperkiller> im trying to install linux on this laptop for a freind who cannot afford to purchase a new copy of windows
<elijah> Does anyone know how I can use Dolphin to FTP w/SSL? I tried using ftp but it returns the error 'Server replied: 530 Have to use explicit SSL/TLS before logging on.'
<soreau> RootChaos: See here which versions of ubuntu have which versions of squid http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=squid&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<devilcode1> hi all
<whisperkiller> atheros communications a49285 wireless network adapter pci express rev 01
<soreau> RootChaos: Seems 2.7 made it into karmic (9.10)
<soreau> ! who | whisperkiller
<ubottu> whisperkiller: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<devilcode1> anyone here used ffmpg
<Djoef> Jordan_U, I don't understand, what is not reliable (in the meanwhile i can start it on /dev/sda right ?)
<jrib> devilcode1: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<devilcode1> ffmpeg i mean
<whisperkiller> soreau sorry i normally try to use highlighting
<soreau> whisperkiller: Try to right click on the networking icon and enable wireless
<RootChaos> soreau, yes indeed. i have another server running 9.10 which has it on
<RootChaos> but like i said
<whisperkiller> in the toolbar?
<devilcode1> ok  im trying to use ffmpeg to turn a series of images into a .mpg file
<movx> soreau,  thanks, didn't know that, but after these commands the problem remains unsolved
<devilcode1> it works but all black output
<RootChaos> i'm a bit weary to do the dist-upgrade remotely
<RootChaos> in case it breaks
<whisperkiller> soreau you mean right click the networking icon on the toolbar correct?
<soreau> RootChaos: So for 8.04 you would need to build it or try to install the deb package(s) from karmic (not recommended)
<soreau> whisperkiller: Yes, either left or right click there is a way to enable it
<devilcode1> Command Such As ::   >>  ffmpeg -i image%d.jpg video.mpg
<RootChaos> hhmm
<whisperkiller> soreau it wont let me enable it...ive tried that
<RootChaos> soreau, can you perhaps point me in a direction on how to build it for 8.04 ?
<soreau> whisperkiller: Does 'iwconfig' show a wlan0 interface?
<KXTwo> I have a question about software insallation.  I can go to the software center to install adobe reader 9 but I can go to the adobe site and download 9.4, how would I install 9.4?
<soreau> RootChaos: You probably would have to grab the source from their site and follow the build instructions (usually included in a README or INSTALL file packaged with the source)
<RootChaos> ah
<RootChaos> ok
<soreau> ! source | RootChaos
<ubottu> RootChaos: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<RootChaos> soreau, normal ./configure .. make .. make install stuff ?
<soreau> ! compile | RootChaos
<ubottu> RootChaos: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Sideways> I installed ubuntu 10.10 on an intel d815eea2 board, hangs at login screen, recovery console stops at agppart-intel i815 chipset eth0. I would really appreciate a little direction. I kind of new to linux.
<CharlieSu> Has anyone ever sucessfully used Samba's point'n'print functionality for windows?  Having Samba serve up the print drivers automatically?
<cntb> http://blog.mfabrik.com/2009/10/11/setting-up-multi-touch-scrolling-for-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-linux-on-asus-eee-1005ha-netbook/
<whisperkiller> soreau on the wlan0 essid is set to off/any mode is managed access point is not associated tx-power is off
<soreau> RootChaos: I don't know what squid uses for a build system, but yes, you'd use make etc
<RootChaos> soreau, ok, thanks for the help !
<cntb> this is a tip for 2 finger scrolling but in 9.10 will it work in 10.10 ?
<soreau> whisperkiller: If you try 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid' does it show results?
<cntb> this  http://blog.mfabrik.com/2009/10/11/setting-up-multi-touch-scrolling-for-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-linux-on-asus-eee-1005ha-netbook/ is a tip for 2 finger scrolling but in 9.10 will it work in 10.10 ?
<movx> BluesKaj, should i try restarting the system perhaps?
<rooks> is there a way to make in thunderbird a one folder with all the unread mail from selected accounts?
<whisperkiller> soreau hmm it seems to be hanging on that command
<BluesKaj> movx, what happened after running those commands ?
<soreau> whisperkiller: Does the output of 'lsmod|grep ath' show anything?
<whisperkiller> soreau its not returning a cmmand prompt now
<soreau> whisperkiller: Ctrl+C
<soreau> whisperkiller: Try 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' in case the interface is down
<movx> BluesKaj,  the same problem this is another package installtion error - a font  http://paste.ubuntu.com/568304/
<Docfxit> What is the best IRC client for Ubuntu?
<whisperkiller> soreau says no such device
<ooix> can i uninstall updatedb, because i don't use locate at all. or is it needed by some other software?
<soreau> whisperkiller: You said you can see wlan0 in iwconfig output.. does 'ifconfig wlan0' show information for wlan0 iface?
<Sideways_->     /msg nickserv register 1ircword mycoldfusion@yahoo.com
<cara> ey
<cara> hhola
<soreau> Sideways_-: Might want to change that now ;)
<cara> hola
<whisperkiller> soreau device not found
<cara> a todos
<cara> HOLA
<rooks> Docfxit, for plain ubuntu desktop i would recommend xchat-gnome, it has the least bells and whistles, and it looks nice with the rest of the desktop
<soreau> whisperkiller: Interesting.. perhaps there is some irq conflict or some other type of driver issue..
<cara> pin wii asulio cara 1 papa zeroforever
<adeee> hello any programmer help me who have good knowledge of Mysql  php5 and apache2?
<BluesKaj> movx, did you run ; sudo dpkg --clear-avail  ?
<cara> s+
<cara> s
<cara> s
<cara> s
<cara> s
<cara> s
<cara> s
<cara> s
<cara> s
<cara> s
<Docfxit> Rooks Thanks.
<adeee> hello any programmer help me who have good knowledge of Mysql  php5 and apache2?
<soreau> Jordan_U: Thanks :)
<soreau> whisperkiller: I assume you didn't make any hardware changes since you tries the live session
<soreau> whisperkiller: tried*
<whisperkiller> soreau no i have not....someone told me 10.10 has a known issue with wireless
<soreau> whisperkiller: Works fine here for both my atheros cards
<adeee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1689258 i need help here. please help
<uRock> same here, atheros and 10.10 be happy
<soreau> whisperkiller: What module is loaded from the output of 'lspci|grep ath'? ath9k or ath5k?
<rooks> Docfxit, youre welcome :)
<whisperkiller> soreau yeah i dont know mate....i tend to take what people say in here with a grain of salt...but this seems to be the same issue i had with 10.10 so 10.04 must have the same issue if thats true
<uRock> adeee, would you like me to move the thread to Server Platforms?
<movx> BluesKaj, did that now, first I ran the first two commands sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a now the clear-avail command
<soreau> whisperkiller: I guess you probably can't easily pastebin the output of 'dmesg' but look and see if there's any interesting messages indicating a problem. You can also look in /var/log/syslog
<movx> BluesKaj,  will try now
<whisperkiller> soreau seems like ath9k
<rooks> is there a way to make in thunderbird a one folder with all the unread mail from selected accounts?
<soreau> whisperkiller: Try to reload the module and see if you're able to: sudo rmmod ath9k && sudo modprobe ath9k
<uRock> whisperkiller, have you install backports?
<soreau> whisperkiller: Then look at the output of 'dmesg' right after reloading the module
<soreau> whisperkiller: 'dmesg|tail' or so
<uRock> adeee_ , would you like me to move the thread to Server Platforms?
<pareli> are there any software out there like tor?
<whisperkiller> urock i have not installed anything...fresh install.
<Krycek> how do you change the boot screen on ubuntu 10.10?
<geek4week> is there anyone here could help me in a simple matter of installing jdk on ubuntu ?
<soreau> Krycek: What boot screen?
<soreau> geek4week: Not unless you ask..
<Krycek> im stuck with a mac theme boot screen i installed agess ago, now i cant change it xD dunno how or wher
<soreau> Krycek: What 'boot screen'?
<geek4week> soreau, i need too install jdk-1_5_0_15-linux-i586.bin on ubuntu, when i use "./" it extract the folder on desktop
<Undisclosed99> can someone tell me why my RAM keeps loading as 750MB when it should be 2.7Gig and only sometimes it loads correctly
<soreau> geek4week: Why can't you install it from the repos?
<e_mc^2>  ofer #eminem give price?
<Krycek> ..... does it have a another name for it since im on ubuntu -.-
<geek4week> soreau, i need this spacific version
<soreau> ! who | Krycek
<ubottu> Krycek: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<uRock> Undisclosed99, have you tried the free command to see if it is seeing all of the RAM? You may want to check that the chips are properly seated on the mobo
<movx> BluesKaj,  same issues http://paste.ubuntu.com/568313/
<KGBWolf> what command can i type in to view cpu users logged in ip mem usage hd usage etc
<Krycek> soreau: ..... does it have a another name for it since im on ubuntu -.-
<whisperkiller> soreau i am not seeing anything i recognize as being an issue of any sort
<KGBWolf> from BASH
<Undisclosed99> uRock:  ill check now
<soreau> geek4week: You should seek help from whoever produces this .bin file
<whisperkiller> soreau but that may be because i dont know what im looking at too
<soreau> geek4week: We only really support official ubuntu packages here
<geek4week> soreau, their channel is invite only :-(
<rooks> in thunderbird, is there a way to make a one folder/place with all of the unread mail from selected accounts?
<soreau> geek4week: Is it java development toolkit?
<geek4week> soreau, yes
<soreau> geek4week: Try #java
<Undisclosed99> uRock: its only seeing 762256, usually after a reboot though it does load correct
<geek4week> soreau, Cannot join #java (Channel is invite only).
<soreau> Krycek: Are you talking about the screen where you log in?
<Undisclosed99> geek4week: i think if you register your nick it lets you in
<KGBWolf> when i log into bash i get a system summary how can i replicate this?
<soreau> geek4week: It's ##java
<soreau> blackCode: It would help if you registered your nick too
<whisperkiller> soreau should i try an earlier version?  9.10 maybe?
<blackCode> soreau, thanks mate
<Krycek> I am stuck with my 'boot' screen from hell, if its not called a 'boot' screen tell what it is then.. im starting my F computer and BAM! there is the F boot screen showing me that the freaking computer are loading... how can i turn it too default ?? thanks.
<blackCode> soreau, Thanks alot, i'm in :)
<ikonia> Krycek: your F computer ?
<Krycek> ikonia: ye my F computer with it F boot screen..
<whisperkiller> the deal is i dont really need the newest greatest ubuntu i need something the common computer user can use reliably
<soreau> whisperkiller: No, what happened when you tried reloading the module and all?
<ikonia> Krycek: what is an F computer and F boot screen ?
<ikonia> is it some sort of theme ?
<whisperkiller> soreau nothing that i could tell besides it shutting down and restarting
<Krycek> its the word FUCKING as F
<jrib> KGBWolf: you mean the contents of /etc/motd?  See « man update-motd » I guess
<movx> lastlog/ movx
<ikonia> Krycek: then don't use it,
<whisperkiller> wish i could easily get a pastebin
<jrib> Krycek: don't do that please
<ikonia> !language > Krycek
<ubottu> Krycek, please see my private message
<Krycek> omg ! one question you knew the F answer too,...
<Krycek> F this shitt..
<ikonia> Krycek: I didn't, or I would have just told you to mind your langauge
<soreau> whisperkiller: I am thinking some strange issue but if dmesg doesn't report it, then I'm not sure where else to look for the problem
<cntb> krycek wont listen
<jrib> KGBWolf: or maybe you mean landscape-sysinfo?
<soreau> whisperkiller: Maybe try #wireless or anywhere
<whisperkiller> soreau what should i look for in dmesg?  becuase i may not know how to read it
<uRock> cntb, he b gone, so he won't talk either
<uRock> tee hee
<cntb> whisperkiller:  have same or similar wifi - atheros
<KGBWolf> jrib thats it
<movx> BluesKaj,  same issues http://paste.ubuntu.com/568313/
<cntb> was discovering but not connecting
<cntb> found the cure almost by chance
<soreau> whisperkiller: If you see any error message about ath9k driver or the wifi card
<adeee_> ikonia is here?
<ikonia> adeee_: yes
<saleta82> jest ktoś z polski???
<whisperkiller> i cant see anything indicating an error
<adeee_> ikonia you suggest me three days before to check memory test via live cd. and we had a conversation. so i do it. but i dont know how much test going on? when 20 test finished. i stoped testing. and there was 5000 above errors. can you help me how to remove those errors?
<ikonia> adeee_: bad ram
<ikonia> adeee_: buy new ram if it has errors
<adeee_> ok i agree its bad ram. what your recommendation
<soreau> ! pl | saleta82
<Sin`> hellou
<ubottu> saleta82: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<uRock> go shopping
<Sin`> i have a problem
<Sin`> if anyone could assist me ?
<soreau> whisperkiller: Is this a laptop or desktop computer?
<saleta82> dzięki
<uRock> Sin`, just state your issue
<cntb> eeepc 1005ha hasno multitouch scrolling esp 2finger scrolling
<soreau> ! ask | Sin`
<ubottu> Sin`: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<whisperkiller> soreau its a laptop
<saleta82> a jaki to kanał?
<cntb> wonder if emulation indicated inhttp://blog.mfabrik.com/2009/10/11/setting-up-multi-touch-scrolling-for-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-linux-on-asus-eee-1005ha-netbook/ will work in 10.10
<soreau> whisperkiller: Does it have a button to enable/disable the wireless?
<cntb> wonder if emulation indicated in http://blog.mfabrik.com/2009/10/11/setting-up-multi-touch-scrolling-for-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-linux-on-asus-eee-1005ha-netbook/ will work in 10.10
<adeee_> ikonia is there is no any way to recover those errors?
<ikonia> adeee_: no, if there are errors it's bad ram
<cntb> ideas?
<uRock> adeee_ you can't repair bad RAM with code
<Sin`> i have a phone, that has a FAT partition of 2gb, ext3 partition of 2GB, and another Fat partition of about 3,36 GB. When i connect it to ubuntu in wmvare, the storage doesnt show on the workspace, but they are shown in the Places tab... ergo, i cannot access any of these 3 partitions... what should i do?
<adeee_> uRock what code?
<cntb> anyone ready to discuss consider touchpad scrolling?
<jrib> !helpme | cntb
<ubottu> cntb: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ActionParsnip> Sin`: is the vmware configured correctly to access USB correctly?
<adeee_> ikonia. if i buy a good ram. then my graphics are working?
<uRock> adeee_, I said you con't fix ram with code, there is no code that can fix it
<Sin`> well it did install a wmvare usb driver
<Sin`> other than that i havent touched anything
<ikonia> adeee_: I don't know about that, but you need a stable platform to debug isues
<adeee_> oh. ok urock.
<cntb> ty jrib
<ActionParsnip> Sin`: I'd ask in #vmware they may know something. Have you tried virtualbox?
<Sin`> no i have not
<Sin`> i will try that
<Sin`> let you know if it works
<whisperkiller> soreau it does but it wont highlight....https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285
<ActionParsnip> Sin`: the vmware guys can check your config is good, then we can start looking into the OS
<Sin`> ok
<Sin`> thank you
<Sin`> is the chanell on this server?
<juso> damn ubuntu needs to become more mainstream in the eyes of major retailers and such.
<adeee_> ikonia So what your suggestion.  how much ram. and graphics require for ubuntu. i have current 512mb ram. and 1.6 g HZ processor with 80 gb hard.
<juso> cant use ubuntu as a main desktop until then.
<ActionParsnip> Sin`: sure, just type:   /join #vmware
<cntb> just how helpful it was > jrib
<soreau> whisperkiller: Well that tells you what to do right there.. have you installed the backports yet?
<Sin`> ok. thank you
<ActionParsnip> juso: go ask Dell about Ubuntu
<jrib> cntb: I have no idea what your actual issue is.  That's why you should just ask your question and be patient
<ikonia> adeee_: as much as you can afford
<cntb> sorry jrib ^^^
<ActionParsnip> juso: wait, so just because ubuntu isn't "mainstream" you won't use it?
<tishammer> hello
<juso> ActionParsnip, i said i CANT, not wont. I have too many external devices that arent supported in linux.
<soreau> hi tishammer
<uRock> adeee_, is the RAM for your server or a Desktop machine?
<cntb> will come back later
<ActionParsnip> juso: then thats the peripheral sellers fault, you could bother them to support Linux more
<tishammer> i'm trying to increase my i/o performance. every i/o intensive task is pretty slow and risens %wa. on a fast computer doing something like "for i in *.gz; do gunzip $i; done" is taking 30% cpu and 30%wa. any ideas?
<adeee_> Urock this is for desktop machine
<soreau> juso: What external devices?
<uRock> do you have a graphics card or just the graphics that are built in?
<MrMintanet2> Can someone tell me how I can setup my Ubuntu box to act as a file server?  I want to be able to map windows computers to it over the internet rather than LAN.
<whisperkiller> soreau no i have not i am about to try it...the main thing is i wanted to talk to someone who knows what they are talking about before i went through and trying to update everything this time
<MrMintanet2> Can someone tell me how I can setup my Ubuntu box to act as a file server?  I want to be able to map windows computers to it over the internet rather than LAN.
<MrMintanet2> Sorry
<juso> ActionParsnip, so you're saying if all major retailers sold linux as an option OS, the manufactures wont start supporting? come on now.. lets get serious
<whisperkiller> soreau i spent two hours updating and setting things up last time to have someone tell me i needed to install a different version
<ActionParsnip> tishammer: you could look into hdparm
<uRock> MrMintanet2, right click and share the files
<MrMintanet2> uRock, Can you not give any more info than that?  I am behind a corporate firewall.  I am the network admin though.
<soreau> whisperkiller: I'd say by the looks of that wiki page, you need to install the backports package. You may have to do this for really new hardware before the driver makes it into the kernel
<whisperkiller> soreau im really glad i caught you though because you kinda helped me figure out whats going on....always appreciate the help mate
<soreau> whisperkiller: No problem, let me know if it works
<juso> soreau, canon camera/software, a specific wireless keyword, a all in one fax/printer/scanner - plus a few more
<pareli> How do i make a startup script so weechat starts at login?
<soreau> juso: wireless keyword?
<twitch> !samba | MrMintanet2
<ubottu> MrMintanet2: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sjm> MrMintanet, you might ask more over on #ubuntu-server, but it's basically Samba setup issues and security and firewall ports, I would think.
<whisperkiller> soreau yes someone mentioned installing the backports earlier...i just wanted to make sure what was up
<ActionParsnip> juso: if Linux got as much support as the companies give to Window there wouldnt be an issue. Sadly many are ignorant. Companies like IBM, Nvidia, Intel, Brother and HP make great Linux drivers and support very well
<twitch> !iptables | MrMintanet2
<ubottu> MrMintanet2: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<uRock> MrMintanet2 if you are sharing to the outside world, then you'll have to forward ports, otherwise just sharing the folder should make it avail to everyone on the network
<MrMintanet2> twitch, I want to set it up so that the windows computer can mount the network drive over the internet...
<juso> ActionParsnip, exactly. so my point stands..
<adeee_> uRock my graphic card is builtin
<uRock> adeee_, 32bit or 64bit OS?
<soreau> juso: I don't see why any of those devices wouldn't work in linux.. maybe you could set up vbox in ubuntu with whatever OS to connect to devices on the usb bus
<adeee_> 32 bit os
<MrMintanet2> uRock, I want it to map over the internet.  Could you possibly break this process down?
<ActionParsnip> juso: I think the companies would have to support the OS if they want the "new OS" users to buy their products
<uRock> MrMintanet2 that is beyond my abilities
<soreau> juso: But yea, really if your device vendor doesn't support linux, it might be time to consider a better vendor ;)
<juso> soreau, come on now.. install linux, then install another OS ina  virtual enviorment to get my devices to work....
<ActionParsnip> juso: amen to what soreau said, vote with yor wallet. Don't give money to companies not supporting Linux
<soreau> juso: Or get better devices, it's up to you really
<MrMintanet2> Can someone tell me how I can setup my Ubuntu box to act as a file server?  I want to be able to map windows computers to it over the internet rather than LAN.
<BluesKaj> movx, dunno how else to help , looks like a failed install ...perhaps a reinstall is in order
<ActionParsnip> juso: what make / model is the printer / scanner (please not lexmark).....?
<juso> soreau, so how good a device is depends on if its supported in linux? lol
<soreau> MrMintanet: There's plenty of different configurations and protocols you can use to set that up. Try being more specific with your question or use google
<juso> ActionParsnip, i can print to it, but I cant use the scan to computer options and such, which is why i use it mainly.
<MrMintanet2> soreau, I am wanting to MAP a network drive OVER THE INTERNET.  This is very specific.
<uRock> MrMintanet2 if you need help with your routers/switches, then you should visit the IRC for your brand equipment
<soreau> juso: Yes, that should tell you something about their company
<twitch> MrMintanet2: look at samba, port forwarding for you firewall or vpn access. It's to complicated for in here something you will spend time reading about
<mia158> MrMintanet2: You should do this via a vpn connection to the corporate net. once that vpn connection is established you would then connect as if they are on the LAN.
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet2: if you install openssh-server, you have an SFTP server already :)
<soreau> MrMintanet: Try #networking maybe
<ActionParsnip> juso: doesn't answer the question does it
 * drc looks at the clock and wonders when troll feeding time rolled around?
<juso> soreau, you name ONE reputable camera company that supports linux with their software. i will wait.
<MrMintanet2> Thanks everyone.
<MrMintanet2> I will hunt
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet2: sftp is great for WAN access as it's secure
<soreau> heh, MrMintanet just got answerized ;)
<llutz> MrMintanet2:use a vpn or ssh to tunnel nfs/cifs
<jkg> camera ... software? aren't they all just usb-storage devices these days?
<ActionParsnip> juso: what make / model is the printer/scanner please?
<uRock> drc, it is not nice to call people trolls
<MrMintanet2> To everyone suggesting VPN or SSH, I realize these are options.  I would like to rely on Windows Authentication as my means to connect.
<juso> ActionParsnip, i need the specific software to run NOT an alternative.
<soreau> juso: Nobody cares about software. If the driver is in the kernel and the device works, that's enough. If you want the little pretty software doodads with bells and whistles, use windows, wine or a VM
<ActionParsnip> juso: my girlfriends does as I take the SD card out and jam it in a card reader. Ironically it's a Kodak whom HATE linux
<soreau> Not ubuntu issue
<tishammer> ActionParsnip: i did hdparm it, and it's fast
<ActionParsnip> tishammer: nice
<soreau> juso: Most cameras are block devices that justwork in linux
<ActionParsnip> juso: what make / model is the printer / scanner please?
<tishammer> ActionParsnip: i have 97MB/s buffered reads on hdparm
<juso> soreau, i am taling about the camera software, canon EOS utility
<sjm> juso, you are avoiding the questions as to the makes and models that don't work for you.
<soreau> juso: What functionality does this 'eos' provide?
<juso> soreau, google it.
<tishammer> ActionParsnip: the same operations are 4x faster on my macbook with mac osx. tested on linux with on different hardware, still slow
<movx> BluesKaj, thanks for all the help,  you brought me close to a solution, it is a netbook 10.04 with plenty of data, several kernel image updates, will keep have to keep trying somehow.
<ActionParsnip> juso: found this, seems Canon Coolpiz works nice: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1502511
<soreau> juso: If you want help with your devices, install ubuntu then show us the output of lsusb and lspci
<JuJuBee> Anybody know if I can use include-from and exclude-from in rsync at same time?
<ActionParsnip> tishammer: is the system a macbook?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: should be able to
<soreau> juso: No, you're here for support, not me. You do the googling
<tishammer> ActionParsnip: the fast one is a macbook with mac os. the slow ones are desktops / racks with ubuntu 10.10
<erkan^> !gnome-shell
<soreau> ! unity | erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<ActionParsnip> tishammer: then obviously it will be better. The OS is custom made for the exact hardware you are using. If you look at the spec of a PS3 or an XBOX360 they SUCK but the games are custom made to run well onsuch poor hardware
<juso> soreau, i never asked for help or support, i am TELLING YOU - the software doesn't run on linux, and i need that specific software.
<movx> BluesKaj,  bye for now.. it is almost midnight here... thanks again
<ikonia> juso: ok, contact the vendor for a Linux version of the software
<erkan^> what is unity, soreau ?
<soreau> juso: If you aren't helping or getting help, you may leave. This is the ubuntu support channel
<drc> juso: That's like buying a camper shell for your old Ford truck and being upset when it doesn't fit your new Chevy Truck
<soreau> erkan^: That factoid just told you
<ikonia> juso: problem solved. Good luck
<erkan^> ok
<ActionParsnip> juso: how can we "google" what hardware YOU have??
<erkan^> thank you
<sjm> juso, you are avoiding the questions as to the makes and models that don't work for you.
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: drc all done
<soreau> ActionParsnip: lmao
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: sweet :)
<ActionParsnip> soreau: its a fair point ;)
<drc> ikonia: darn...and I think I had a "real" answer for him
<ikonia> drc: he's refusing to give you the info, so lets end it
<juso> I made a simple ubuntu related statement, period. you are trying to turn it into something its not, calm down guys. wow.
<ikonia> juso: what do you want
<juso> ikonia, didnt i just say i made a simple ubuntu statement, is english your first language?
<soreau> -_-
<drc> ikonia: oh, I will
<ikonia> juso: what do you want from this channel
<jpds> juso: Can't you just put the SD card into your laptop?
<sjm> juso, I say it ONCE AGAIN>>> you are avoiding the questions as to the makes and models that don't work for you.
<juso> sjm: i just said, canon eos software, STOP TYPING in caps.
<Burak19999> hi
<jpds> juso: Not available for Ubuntu.
<ikonia> juso: ok, what do you want from this channel ?
<soreau> juso: And I asked what functionality this 'eos' provides'
<sjm> juso, you were also asked about printer/scanner/keyboards that you said didn't work.
<juso> wow im popular.
<mia158> MrMintanet2: look at this doc for your file sharing setup. You should address your internet connection solution as a separate issue.
<Fuchs> juso: you don't need EOS software in linux, or at least I have no idea why you would need it
<ActionParsnip> juso: I found about 50 different Canon EOS model, care to narrow it down?
<mia158> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
 * AbhijiT eonders what is EOS btw!!! ;)
<Fuchs> juso: digikam detects the EOS models fine, is able to download pictures, as well as handling raw pictures. For firmware updates you don't need it either
<AbhijiT> w*
<jpds> AbhijiT: Canon camera OS software.
<ActionParsnip> AbhijiT: its a range of cameras from Canon
<AbhijiT> ohhh okay!
<Fuchs> AbhijiT: dslr cameras from canon, but he is refering to the software
<ActionParsnip> juso: what model EOS do you have>?
<AbhijiT> hmm
<juso> Fuchs, I need it for real time viewing and recording, along with options to control the camera.
<jpds> AbhijiT: Quite nice cameras too.
<AbhijiT> jpds, okay! :)
<jpds> juso: Then, you'll have to talk to Canon about that.
<ikonia> juso: ok, so thats something you need to speak to cannon about
<ikonia> we can move on now
<ActionParsnip> juso: until you reply to my perfectly reasonable question, nobody can help you at all
<soreau> heh
<juso> jpds, cannon doesn't support linux on their software, for the 5th time. end of story, wow.
<Fuchs> juso: in that case you have to run it in a virtualisation solution which passes through usb
<Fuchs> juso: such as virtual box.
<ikonia> juso: ok, so there is nothing more to say,
<JuJuBee> ikonia: I thought I could use both also, but it seems that I cannot.  When I copy the contents of include-from to the rsync command itself it works but not when I use include-from=...
<uRock> juso, install WIndows and be happy
<soreau> Fuchs: That's exactly what I suggested
<soreau> uRock: I told him that too ;)
<Fuchs> soreau: possible, I just joined :)
<ikonia> JuJuBee: I've never tried to be honest, but I'm surprised
<soreau> Fuchs: hi btw :)
<wulfy> whats the android support like in ubuntu (android smartphones)
<Fuchs> hi soreau :)
<juso> holy shit, lol - I made a simply statement "damn i wish i could run all my devices through linux, but the software isnt supported"   CALM THE HELL DOWN GUYS
<uRock> !droid
<ikonia> juso: drop the language
<soreau> ! language | juso
<ubottu> juso: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<soreau> whew
<Fuchs> wulfy: works regarding USB tethering, devloping and as a usb mass storage
<Fuchs> wulfy: so: rather good
<wulfy> Fuchs,  so better than current blackberry support?
<soreau> wulfy: Also see #android
<Fuchs> wulfy: probably, yes. I don't own any blackberry device
<uRock> I guess it is Linux's fault that vendors don't support linux
<Fuchs> wulfy: what functionality would you need?
<uRock> sigh
<ActionParsnip> wulfy: it rocks, there are loads of apps to help you control your system too (transdroid to manage torrents for example)
<wulfy> soreau,  thought it would be wiser asking on the platform i was using rather than asking them and them sendimg me here
<wulfy> ActionParsnip,  yeah i saw the app for ssh (a must for remote admin on my nodes)
<soreau> wulfy: Just making you aware.. some people don't know of other channels on the network
<invisilux> hi there fellow ubuntu user.
<wulfy> soreau, indeed :)
<tishammer> ActionParsnip: it's not so custom... it's not even the original harddrive
<ActionParsnip> wulfy: indeed, plus andchat for those long bus rides ;)
<uRock> invisilux, got questions?
<invisilux> Does anybody have any experience or knowledge towards using an Nokia E72 with ubuntu
<wulfy> ActionParsnip,  voice of experiance :D love it lol thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> tishammer: the controller is still the same, the IDE may be different but the drive controller is the same
<ikonia> invisilux: yes, very much
<ActionParsnip> wulfy: hell yeah, fatrat have an android app in their to do list too
<invisilux> okay.. nice :) glad to know.
<invisilux> I'm new on ubuntu (linux in general)
<ikonia> invisilux: I've only just got rid of mine, do a good bit of work with the E72 and Linux
<soreau> ! who | invisiblek
<ubottu> invisiblek: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> "did" sorry
<wulfy> ActionParsnip,  im off to buy iver a blackberry or a droid tommrow.... i kinda think with the ubuntu support i might go for the droid
<invisilux> But is it possible to sync task and calender with the nokia e72 and evolution?
<ikonia> invisilux: short answer, no
<Fuchs> wulfy: definitely android, since the most important things  (file transfer, tethering) will work out of the box
<AbhijiT> !manual | invisilux
<ubottu> invisilux: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ikonia> invisilux: long answer, yes but it such a complex process you'll never maintain it
<wulfy> Fuchs, great :)
<stianhj> wulfy: +1 for Android
<ikonia> AbhijiT: why have you just given him the manual for a Nokia E72 question on ubuntu ?
<invisilux> oh.. okay. Well then i'll just find another way then :)
<ActionParsnip> wulfy: it does a lot, i recommend droid and tonnes of my friends are dropping apple's rubbish for android based handsets
<AbhijiT> ikonia, because he said he is new to ubuntua nd linux
<ikonia> invisilux: the straight sync using tools like gnokia don't work,
<invisilux> Okay...
<ikonia> AbhijiT: so ? he had a specific question, don't spam people with info they didn't ask for
<wulfy> thanks guys (actionparsnip, stianhj  Fuchs )
<invisilux> good to know.
<ikonia> invisilux: you bascially have to sync evolution with a webdev server, then get the E72 to pull down the calander from a webdev server
<AbhijiT> ikonia, okay just thought that since he is new to linux ubu manual might be of his help
<ikonia> invisilux: you need the E72 conduit packs to be able to do it, it's a real drag
<invisilux> hmm.. so your suggestion is to fetch from a webserver.. hmm
<ikonia> invisilux: no, a webdev server
<ikonia> invisilux: sorry, webdav
<invisilux> what if i could transfer my calender stuff to google calender, could I from there got it to sync with evolution?
<ikonia> invisilux: google calander is a web dav service, however setting up the conduits for the Nokia is a real pain
<invisilux> hmm.. yeah i could imagine, however I know a guy from work how sync with google and e72, so maybe..
<ikonia> invisilux: I've been through all this myself and just worked out it was not a practical solution
<IdleOne> invisiblek ikonia can you two take this to a PM or #ubuntu-offtopic as it is not Ubuntu specific support.
<ActionParsnip> is there a web service I can install to get an IRC client in Ubuntu. I don't want an IRC server. Just a service on a server I can access via HTTP and get a client. Thanks
<IdleOne> err invisilux ^^
<ikonia> invisilux: actually it is, it's E72 syncing with Evolution in Ubuntu
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> IdleOne: ^
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: freenode offers a webchat client
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: true but I fancied setting one up on my fileserver for kicks
<Wulfy> ActionParsnip,  mibbit.com?
<Ubuntu-user> how to add applications in wine?
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: oh, sorry i misunderstood the question
<soreau> Ubuntu-user: Install them?
<ActionParsnip> Wulfy: let me check it
<Ubuntu-user> yeah
<Ubuntu-user> i'm having some issue with wine
<soreau> IdleOne: Yea, he asked specifically how to get that model device working with ubuntu
<llutz> ActionParsnip: cgiirc.org
<invisilux> it is?
<soreau> Ubuntu-user: What is the problem??
<invisilux> cool. Thank you for clearing some stuff for me :)
<ActionParsnip> llutz: looks good dude, its in the repo too ;)
<llutz> ActionParsnip: works fine, easy to configure
<Ubuntu-user> i installed java on wine to use SDM for cisco and than i was unable to remove java...
<Sin`> yea
<Sin`> they sent me here
<Ubuntu-user> i feel its not working properly now
<Sin`> they say it's ubuntu problem
<Sin`> beacuse my device is clearly registered in wmvare
<Sin`> but is not shown in ubuntu
<Vivekananda> Hello everyone.I have this problem in lucid where when I do ctrl+s then the window pops up but disappears and the minimize and maximize my window again then only it is visible.Why is this?
<soreau> Ubuntu-user: Maybe you can try #winehq for wine-specific support
<Ubuntu-user> thanks mate
<Garfield> ubentu
<Garfield> virtual machine ey?
<imi> hi :) how can I make ubuntu re-run my iptables based firewall every time my network status changes (e.g. wired connection attached, wireless connection establishes etc?)
<Sin`> yea
<sre-su> How to call the lock command at login so that immediately after login/auto-login the screen is locked?
<enav> hi my coputer have 3 HDD 1 got ubuntu and the 2nd have winblow$, but i just remote the disk number 3 and now grub doe snot detect windows, i guess the dist 3 were the windows boot loader....how can i make taht windows appear in the grub list?????
<Garfield> installing :D
<soreau> Vivekananda: What program does this window belong to? ie. what does ctrl+s do for you?
<SilentDis> is anyone here able to help me get network-manager functioning with a new mobile broadband device?
<Vivekananda> It does a save and the problem is not particular to a window but from browsers this always happens
<Vivekananda> It used to happen with nautilus but somehow corrected I dont know how
<Vivekananda> the browsers being Chrome and Firefox
<soreau> enav: You'd probably manually have to add a windows entry if it's not detected by update-grub2
<enav> ok
<js_> how can i change the gnome session to only read from xinitrc/xsession without launching gnome?
<enav> who is flooding here?
<enav> is a hack attack?
<soreau> js_: You could stop gdm from starting and just start X manually.. or create a custom session to select in gdm
<tehbaut> how do I check if I'm running x64 or not?
<Fuchs> tehbaut: uname -m
<tehbaut> I don't remember what version I installed
<kaffien> I cannot seem to get apt-get updates
<js_> soreau: any hints on creating a custom session?
<soreau> enav: It's not a flood, it's people joining/parting the channel. You may be able to disable join/leave messages in your irc client
<kaffien> is there issues with the us updates servers today or something?
<Garfield> anyone here familiar with ryzom
<soreau> js_: /msg FusioBot standalone
<tehbaut> Fuchs: i686 ...is that x64 I presume?
<js_> soreau: thank thee
<Unode|Work> hi guys
<soreau> js_: Will at least give you some idea I guess. Shows you how to use standalone X with compiz
<Docfxit> I have a problem writing files.  When I use sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf   I change something, save the file, it doesn't give me an error.  If I close and then re-open my changes aren't there.
<Unode|Work> I'm trying to redirect output in crontab but it's ignoring the standard &>/dev/null
<Fuchs> tehbaut: no, that would be x86 (32 bit)
<Docfxit> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 from a thumb drive.
<Unode|Work> the command I'm running is "python somescript.py &> /dev/null"
<sre-su> How to call the lock command at login so that immediately after login/auto-login the screen is locked?
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<soreau> sre-su: If there is a command to lock the screen, you can just call that from your session startup
<Unode|Work> since dash is the default shell, is cron also affected by this? meaning that I need a different redirect statement?
<tehbaut> Fuchs: I though x86 would be i386... or is that only for windows?
<soreau> Unode|Work: Where is the output ending up?
<Fuchs> tehbaut: i*86 is  x86
<Unode|Work> soreau, on email
<soreau> Unode|Work: There's a way to set email to null
<Unode|Work> soreau, yes, but I still want email
<Ubuntu-user> wine error for insallation : Error when opening a registry key the key doesnt' exist key Java Runtime Environment......
<Fuchs> tehbaut: else uname -m  would say x86_64
<soreau> Unode|Work: right..
<Unode|Work> soreau, but not stderr
<sre-su> soreau: How to call that at login/auto-login? I want that just after auto-login screen is locked ...
<tehbaut> Fuchs: gotcha... ok, thanks!
<soreau> Unode|Work: Does it make a difference if you try > /dev/null 2&>1 ?
<Unode|Work> soreau, testing
<soreau> sre-su: what?
<sre-su> soreau: How to call lock command at login/auto-login?
<soreau> sre-su: I don't know if there's a command to lock the screen but if you have one, you can use it
<gnewb> sre-su: Just disable Auto Login, it will boot to Login Screen, done.
<soreau> Unode|Work: Sorry, it's supposed to be > /dev/null 2>&1
<stianhj> sre-su, gnome-screensaver-command --lock will lock the screen
<Unode|Work> sre-su, make it part of the .bashrc or whatever shell you use (if you mean terminal logins)
<sre-su> I just want to know about a way which allows to auto-login to a particular account AND immediately locks screen?
<stianhj> sre-su, you can add that command to your session startup
<soreau> sre-su: So try 'gnome-screensaver-command --lock' to make sure it works, then put it in your session startup (sys>prefs>startup)
<sre-su> stianhj: Yeah.. that seems fine. What could be the command for KDE?
<stianhj> sre-su, i have no idea tbh
<sre-su> Thanks anyway
<soreau> sre-su: Which is the default kde screensaver?
<Ubuntu-user> Can anyone help me with Wine issue?
<soreau> ! anyone | Ubuntu-user
<ubottu> Ubuntu-user: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Unode|Work> soreau, nope, doesn't work
<gnewb> Ubuntu-user: Did you ask in #wine?
<Ubuntu-user> yeah no reply
<Ubuntu-user> :P
<Unode|Work> soreau, it's taking 2 as an argument to the script
<gnewb> okee dokee
<sre-su> soreau: I've set it to Blank screen here
<Ubuntu-user> installation of any programe in wine returns error opening a registry key the key doesnt' exist key Java Runtime Environment blah blah
<soreau> Unode|Work: Try using the full path to python and the file arg to python
<gnewb> Ubuntu-user: Is it the latest ppa?
<sre-su> Ubuntu-user: Do you have jdk or jre installed?
<stianhj> Ubuntu-user, have you installed Java in wine?
<drc> Ubuntu-user: try #winehq...#wine is an invitation only channel
<gnewb> Ubuntu-user: Here> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<soreau> Ubuntu-user: If you want to reset all wine, try removing .wine folder from your home directory
<Unode|Work> soreau, it's dash (the shell I mean)
<Ubuntu-user> nope
<soreau> whoa :)
<Ubuntu-user> how to remove .wine and install fre
<Ubuntu-user> with java application
<sre-su> soreau: How will default screensaver help?
<stianhj> rm -rf ~/.wine
<stianhj> will remove .wine directory
<ActionParsnip> stianhj: why use force?
<Pici> sre-su: Have you asked your KDE specific question in #kubuntu ?
<stianhj> Ubuntu-user, you don't need to remove it.. just install Java Runtime
<uRock> why not rm dir?
<stianhj> oh, rm -r then
<soreau> sre-su: Well that gnome-screensaver command is obviously for gnome-screensaver but I don't think gnome-screensaver is the default in kde
<stianhj> ActionParsnip, habbit i guess
<stianhj> probably a bad one :P
<ActionParsnip> stianhj: its a REALLY bad habit
<stianhj> ActionParsnip, pffft (i know)
<sre-su> Pici: Thanks.
<alsuna> ActionParsnip: why is rm -f such a bad habit?
<vooze> Hmm, sound just stopped working.. what could be the case? the "welcome sound" worked fine.. and then when i opened som net radio it shut down
<solenoid> http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/17/ocz-vertex-3-pro-hits-the-test-bench-sets-the-new-single-drive/
<solenoid> yay
<solenoid> it is now ok to buy SSDs
<FloodBot3> solenoid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pcypher> how do I add my user to a folder that has root permissions?
<soreau> vooze: Did you try rebooting?
<soreau> ! ot | solenoid
<ubottu> solenoid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uRock> solenoid, MaximumPC has been showing those in systems for almost a year now, they are fine and fast
<vooze> soreau, i'll give it a try.. brb :)
<Ubuntu-user> i removed wine :)
<solenoid> oops, sorry, wrong terminal, my apologies
<Ubuntu-user> will install fresh wine :)
<ActionParsnip> alsuna: you may mistakedly use it on a folder then it will delete it, no questions asked. Throwing force options around in general is a really BAD idea and should only be use when necessary
<soreau> Ubuntu-user: Reinstalling an application while leaving it's settings folder behind will effectively do nothing
<alsuna> ActionParsnip: thx
<h0ar3> guys I have cloned Linus' kernel branch. how can I compile and install it for ubuntu? can anyone help?
<Ubuntu-user> soreau: than?
<ActionParsnip> alsuna: most cases when you want to delete you don't need -f yet people have the bad habit of adding it and its simply not needed
<Xi3t> Hello everyone. :)
<soreau> ! compile | h0ar3
<ubottu> h0ar3: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Ubuntu-user> soreau: i remove the folder as well :)
<pcypher> I do not want to chown...
<soreau> Ubuntu-user: All's you have to do is remove the folder and restart wine
<pcypher> just add a user
<Ubuntu-user> soreau: done :)
<h0ar3> soreau: the link is broken on this page. it does not tell how to compile kernel.
<pcypher> i can sudo folders all day... but this seems easier
<vooze> soreau, seems that worked.. weird
<Docfxit> I can't figure out how to write a file.
<h0ar3> soreau: plus I have a different kernel source than the repositories
<soreau> h0ar3: What page?
<ershad> I accidently 'quit' the volume control icon in the top panel. I tried adding 'gnome-volume-control-applet' to start up, it comes, but it doesn't have the rhythmbox control in it, could you help me to get back the old volume control?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: rm -r    also won't ask if you're sure to delete something.
<vooze> Is there any software like Apple spotlight - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotlight_%28software%29 - For ubuntu?? I've testet Gnome Do, wich is nice.. but nice really the same
<stianhj> h00k, http://tinyurl.com/4z9tffu
<Ubuntu-user> soreau: how to add wine latest version with java now ?
<pcypher> voice: pcypher
<stianhj> wrong
<stianhj> h0ar3, http://tinyurl.com/4z9tffu
<ActionParsnip> llutz: if it's not in use
<pcypher> nope
<ChipDSnow> I need to copy files that have the same names from one directory to another.  Is there a command that I can use that will append the file name with a number say filename - xx?
<hardhead> what is the  command to boot from CD-ROM in the terminal
<uRock> hardhead, there isn't one
<soreau> Ubuntu-user: If you want the latest version of wine, you can install the wine ppa
<k_sze> What's the easiest ftp server to configure on Ubuntu for anonymous access?
<uRock> that has to be done via BIOS hardhead
<h0ar3> stianhj: all they tell in results get the source from repository. I have a different source without no config files.
<Ubuntu-user> soreau: wine ppa?
<stianhj> Ubuntu-user, Wine doesn't come WITH Java, you have to install it like any other program you install in Wine
<soreau> h0ar3: This link seems to work fine for me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KernelCompileHowto
<soreau> h0ar3: There's just no article there for it :)
 * soreau tries to fix the link
<hardhead> uRock: so how do I boot my Ubuntu server onto Ubuntu 10 in order to partition because it wont let me make the partition inside Gparted
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu-user: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<Docfxit> Could someone please help figure out how to write a file to a thumb drive.
<h0ar3> soreau: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KernelCompileHowto does that really work?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: in use? you mean something like "lutz@watson:~/testdir$ rm -r ../testdir" ?  it won't ask, just deletes
<stianhj> Docfxit, just copy it with Nautilus
<ershad> I accidently 'quit' the volume control icon in the top panel. I tried adding 'gnome-volume-control-applet' to start up, it comes, but it doesn't have the rhythmbox control in it, could you help me to get back the old volume control?
<soreau> h0ar3: Yes, I'm going to fix the link on that page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KernelCompileHowto
<stianhj> ershad, did you remove the indicator-applet?
<mia158> vooze: I was just wondering the same thing yesterday. I was able to find beagle but have not had a chance to test it yet
<ershad> stianhj, that's it :) thank you so much :)
<stianhj> ershad, no problem
<mia158> vooze: I have also seen some people use google's desktop search engine
<_ProGammer> Hey ,anyone has Ubuntu x64 on Dell Latitude E6500 with bryl ?
<_ProGammer> does the default driver install support bryl or ... ?
<stianhj> _ProGammer, bryl?
<oneill887> irc.quakenet.org
<rasalghul> help
<_ProGammer> beryl
<rasalghul> #kroustil
<soreau> Hrm
<soreau> I'm trying to edit a ubuntu wiki page but I don't see where the links are in the source of the page
<stianhj> _ProGammer, i think if you have 3D drivers install (I'm guessing Intel) Beryl should work fine..
<Docfxit> stianhj, I have a problem writing files.  When I use sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf   I change something, save the file, it doesn't give me an error.  If I close and then re-open my changes aren't there.
<_ProGammer> when i install my ubuntu Hardware driver popup to install a driver for nvidia card
<Docfxit> I have Ubuntu running from the thumb drive.
<_ProGammer> now i dont know if it support 3d or not ?
<stianhj> Docfxit, do you have the thumb set up with persistent storage?
<Docfxit> stianhj, How would I check that?
<soreau> _ProGammer: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<stianhj> _ProGammer, if you installed the nvidia driver, beryl should work fine
<soreau> stianhj: You mean compiz?
<stianhj> Docfxit, how'd you create the USB thing?
<stianhj> soreau, he asked about beryl.. which i assume should work as well?
<drc> Docfxit: are you running Ubuntu from the .iso on the thumb drive or did you install Ubuntu to the thumb drive?
<_ProGammer> i heard about ubuntu non free drivers ?
<stianhj> soreau, if he installed it that is
<stianhj> _ProGammer, that's what the popup thing is..
<shibboleth> Question:  I'm dual-booting Windows and Ubuntu off the same hard drive, different partitions.  originally the Windows partition would show up under Places as a mountable directory.  this doesn't happen anymore.  I can still mount /dev/sda1 manually but it's a bit tedious.  is there a way to automount this on bootup without needing to enter sudo pword?
<_ProGammer> :D thanks
<soreau> stianhj: No, beryl is very old and outdated. Compiz is used in favor. Compiz is the default wm in ubuntu
<Docfxit> drc, It could be from the ISO.  I used an install program that made the thumb drive bootable and downloaded the ISO.
<angell> I can't seem to get this working right, I keep getting sound from my headphones and stereos at the same time
<stianhj> soreau, i know it's the default.. he asked about beryl, but i'm guessing compiz is what he relly wants
<angell> I've tried everything from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4869649 and still can't get it right
<joaozinho> hello
<soreau> stianhj: Most likely, yes
<joaozinho> do you know a channel where I can make a question related to linux/USB/programming?
<angell> Is it that my hardware isn't compatiable with Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend>  can Ubuntu boot from a software raid 5 now?
<soreau> ! beryl | stianhj _ProGammer
<ubottu> stianhj _ProGammer: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<joaozinho> In the meanwhile, why don't I have a /proc/bus/usb folder?
<Docfxit> drc, I didn't know you could run directly from the ISO.  When it boots up it has a menu. One option is to install Ubuntu.  Should I try that?
<stianhj> joaozinho, #linux?
<lostogre_> can anyone tell me where h2n is in lucid?
<_ProGammer> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Jdogg420> what flsh player package do i need to watch you tube?
<gnewb> angell: Do you have the Alsa Mixer or some Audio Mixer installed?
<lostogre_> Jdogg420, why not get the flash player from Adobe?
<Jdogg420> ive tryed
<lostogre_> Jdogg420, what have you tried?
<Jdogg420> but i have a 64 bit system and they say the preview square one
<Jdogg420>  and it did not work when i installed it still could not play video
<angell> gnewb: I have Asla Mixer.
<lostogre_> Jdogg420, what did you do to install it?
<shlst> hello, is anyone here running ubuntu or ubuntu netbook edition on an asus eee 1018P ?
<gnewb> angell: I think there is a Mute in that.
<Jdogg420> it was a .deb and i dpkg it
<Docfxit> Is there a way to tell if I'm running Ubuntu from the ISO or if it's installed?
<lostogre_> Jdogg420, why not try just installing it in the plugins directory manually?
<Jdogg420> ok ill try
<Jdogg420> the fire fox plugins?
<angell> gnewb: From the volume panel thats in my taskbar or through the terminal?
<lostogre_> Jdogg420, make sure that all traces of any other "flash" players are gone.
<lostogre_> Jdogg420, yes
<inaproblemflash> hello ppl
<Jdogg420> ok
<gnewb> angell: Try the GUI one.
<inaproblemflash> any one out here to help?
<ActionParsnip> llutz: like a file which is currently open, sorry was slow
<kuramoto> hello guys. i need some help about the problem about my crashed HDD.
<lostogre_> does anyone know where h2n from the bind utilities in lucid whent?
<lostogre_> inaproblemflash, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<inaproblemflash> LOL
<inaproblemflash> i have a problem with my flash player..
<lostogre_> inaproblemflash, details?
<inaproblemflash> flash pluin installer
<Diverdude> Is there an alternative to  the find command? Apparently on the university server there is no find command.
<inaproblemflash> plugin*
<lostogre_> inaproblemflash, distro version, bits, etc?
<inaproblemflash> ubuntu 10.10 (maverick)
<lostogre_> Diverdude, locate?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: rm -r won't complain either ;)    don't get me wrong, i agree with you about general usage of -force, just not in case of rm
<inaproblemflash> 64 i guess dunno abt bits exacttly
<lostogre_> inaproblemflash, you need to know that for sure. uname -a on the cli.
<inaproblemflash> i did nt get u..
<Diverdude> lostogre_, locate is also not present
<lostogre_> inaproblemflash, open a terminal and type uname -a
<lostogre_> Diverdude, dunno, then.
<angell> gnewb: Tried it, it muted everything.
<angell> hrmm
<inaproblemflash> 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:44 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<llutz> Diverdude: ls -lRa / |grep pattern :)
<lostogre_> inaproblemflash, you have the 64bit version.
<gnewb> angell: Whoops, ok, lets see if we can resolve this...
<inaproblemflash> yes.
<angell> gnewb: I've tried the mute option and it muted everything, from the headphones all the way to the speakers.
<kuramoto> okay, I m thinking to take my broken HDD(SAS format) to some special company for restoration. do you guys think is there any possibility of be analyzed and be stolen my files in HDD? HDD is encrypted as LVM.
<inaproblemflash> wat do i do?
<Diverdude> llutz, that also works for subfolders?
<lostogre_> inaproblemflash, remove all of the installers from synaptic and install the square player from http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html. You have to copy it to the plugins directory manually.
<llutz> Diverdude: man ls
<Diverdude> llutz, awesome
<serialize> inaproblemflash, do you see video?  without sound etc?
<lostogre_> llutz, love that command....
<Ubuntu-user> How to install java in wine?
<inaproblemflash> no i see no video it says missing plugins..
<soreau> lostogre_: There has no such file named h2n in lucid
<gnewb> angell: Maybe here> http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641000
<llutz> lostogre_: gnu-find is much more handy (if available)
<soreau> lostogre_: s/has/was
<serialize> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lostogre_> soreau, there should be.
<serialize> enter that in your terminal
<soreau> lostogre_: There isn't, according to packages.ubuntu.com
<inaproblemflash> yes i did dat but its already the newest version it says..
<lostogre_> its part of the dns utils.
<betinho> hi people ... i'm new with ubuntu. how i can update my version of shutdown command? my shutdown does not have the -F option (force fsck on reboot)?
<lostogre_> soreau, I know. that's my problem.
<Anom01y_> hi, I have this video card on my computer
<Anom01y_> description: VGA compatible controller
<Anom01y_>        product: K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro]
<serialize> sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Ubuntu-user> How to install java in wine ?
<Anom01y_> do I need to do anything special to get drivers working for this, or does the default drivers support this card ?
<serialize> ubuntu-user can you not run the exe?
<soreau> Anom01y: You're not going to be able to do much 3D with that card, if any
<Ubuntu-user> yeah
<serialize> do you get an error message?
<soreau> Ubuntu-user: Just run the java installer with wine
<Ubuntu-user> that means download java and run exe :(
<soreau> Ubuntu-user: yes
<Ubuntu-user> lengthy process:P
<soreau> Ubuntu-user: Better get started ;)
<serialize> .net is a length process on my lappy :)
<Ubuntu-user> wine installation in process:)
<Ubuntu-user> serialize: Ubuntu can't run SDM thats why im using wine otherwise windows really is a trouble
<serialize> SDM?
<jkg> oh there's a thought. anyone using Chromium, and either an Adobe-supplied or Google-supplied PDF viewer inline in the browser?
<Ubuntu-user> thats for cisco
<serialize> i saw that on how to geek site
<gnewb> angell: Ubuntu 10.10 Gnome?
<soreau> !info sdm
<ubottu> sdm (source: sdm): Secure Display Manager - secure remote access to X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-1 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 120 kB
<llutz> soreau: Cisco SDM (Security Device Manager)
<soreau> llutz: indeed
<Ubuntu-user> yeah :)
<muc1977muc> hi all
<Ubuntu-user> soreau: b/w i'm unable to install wine it gives some error now :P
<soreau> Ubuntu-user: What error?
<christian_lappy> llutz: problem with your sdm ?
<Ubuntu-user> hang on i'll paste here
<vooze> Hello.. I've just installed deskbar-applet from the softwarecenter.. but where do i find the "search bar" anyone having some experience with it?
<llutz> christian_lappy: nope
<soreau> Ubuntu-user: Use ubuntu.pastebin.com for more than a couple lines
<gnewb> !paste | Ubuntu-user
<ubottu> Ubuntu-user: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tartarus> Did Ubuntu 10.10 change process scheduling over 10.04?
<Tartarus> And if so, what's the toggle to put it back?
<Ubuntu-user> wow this is really great :)
<Ubuntu-user> christian_lappy: How to setup SDM in ubuntu ?
<christian_lappy> hopefully sdm is a java webapp like asdm
<alienkid10> I booted into ubuntu today and it won't connect to my wired network
<grendal_prime> hey
<grendal_prime> can you mount a zip file as a...like drive?
<grendal_prime> i know that sounds werd
<alienkid10> 10.10 everytime I click to connect to auto eth0 it fails and both ends of the cable are in good and I can connect in Windows
<Ubuntu-user> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/568384/
<soreau> grendal_prime: What are you trying to do?
<gnewb> vooze: Docky?
<Diverdude> I downloaded package: thinlinc-client-3.1.2-2751.i586.rpm  H
<pplask> hello!
<Diverdude> which is an update for thinlinc
<pplask> i created a bridge with bridge utils
<Diverdude> how do i do the update?
<pplask> but my computer behid it cannot ping anywhere outside the firewall
<vooze> gnewb, what do you mean?? docky?
<gnewb> !update | Diverdue
<ubottu> Diverdue: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, in the terminal sudo dhclient eth0
<Ubuntu-user> ubuntu irc help is great :)
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: will try
<gnewb> vooze: I thought you said you added a Dock Applet from Software Center?
<soreau> Ubuntu-user: Looks like there's some problem with the wine ppa repo. You'll have to contact whoever produces it
<pplask> please, can u help me to create a bridge?
<angell> gnewb: No, Ubuntu 10.04 on a Compaq Presario CQ60
<vooze> no, a search applet.. desktop-applet its called..
<alch3mist> can someone give me a small xchat tutorial :S
<vooze> gnewb,
<angell> gnewb: Card: HDA Intel, Chip: Conexant ID 5067
<soreau> pplask: What kind of bridge?
<pplask> soreau, transparent firewall
<Ubuntu-user> soreau: i will try 1.2 instead of 1.3:)
<vooze> alch3mist, : #xchat
<pplask> soreau, ht machine behind it gets an ip address from the DHCP but i cant ping anywhere
<soreau> Ubuntu-user: make sure to run apt-get update after installing any repo..
<alch3mist> im sorry
<gnewb> angell: Ok, this is older, but looks like it may be the or a solution: > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1315138
<alch3mist> im new
<alch3mist> could you pst plz?
<alch3mist> >.<
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: no DHCPOFFERS: received NEWLINE no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<gnewb> vooze: You added Desklets or a Dock like thing?
<valera> не русская комната?
<Pici> !ru | valera
<ubottu> valera: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gnewb> !ru
<gnewb> whoops
<seidos> any ideas why ftp is slower than scp?  i'm trying to get something faster than scp which is going at around 2MB/s
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: no DHCPOFFERS: received NEWLINE no working leases in persistent database - sleeping any ideas?
<wedwo-> alch3mist, open the wedwo- chanel on the left of your screen
<soreau> pplask: This should get you started, even though it's very old may still be relevant
<soreau> pplask: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<digitig> Problems doing clean upgrade from 10.04 LTS. Documentation says "Start Synaptic. Click on the Status button in the lower left, then Installed (local or obsolete in the list above" but none of the optiojs show anything like "local" or "obsolete". What do I do?
<pplask> soreau, thanks
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, ok dhcp=eth0 , the sudo dhclient eth0
<alienkid10> ok
<gnewb> I have to feed the kitty cat, back in a moment.
<thorny> hi....does anyone have a suggestion fora replacement dns package other than bind9?
<soreau> pplask: basically, you use brctl
<soreau> pplask: More help in #networking
<thorny> thanks
<soreau> bbl
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: same as before but it did somemore DHCPDISCOVER stuff
<StepNjump> Hi, is anyone familiar with Amarok here?
<digitig> Can anyone help me with clean upgrade?
<as001> Hi is there maximum value of ifconfig Rx and Tx Bytes after which those are 0 ?
<Ubuntu-user> unable to update after adding wine ppa
<Ubuntu-user> that is the only problem it seems:)
<digitig> Anyone?
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: any other ideas?
<Ubuntu-user> can anyone help me with above error... that is after adding wine ppa http://paste.ubuntu.com/568396/
<digitig> Can anybody help me with problems upgrading from 10.04 LTS?
<shaula> I like updating using apt-get but after I totally update using command line there seems to be more updates in the update-manager as security updates, why does not command line apt-get upgrade does not make full updates? anyway to fix?
<soreau> Ubuntu-user: You have repos from hardy and lucid which is a really bad idea
<Ubuntu-user> how to fix this problem ?
<soreau> Ubuntu-user: You need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove all entries for any version of ubuntu other than what you're using, and run apt-get update again
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, ifconfig ..pastebin the output
<alienkid10> ok
<Jdogg420> do i need a firewall for any thing?? what does it help
<Ubuntu-user> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gnewb> shaula: There are multiple items and other repository or pkg data that is involved in that.
<MrMintanet2> Jdogg420, Do you have a router?
<adeee> guys i just install a firewall right now. what is it benefit
<shaula> gnewb, don't they use the same sourcelist file
<ActionParsnip> adeee: same as any firewall
<Ubuntu-user> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/568397/   here is the list im using ubuntu 10.04
<xiambax> You think NBR could be hacked onto this? http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/17/nec-busts-out-an-android-netbook-the-lifetouch-note/
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: this includs both my NICs eth1 semi-works but drops connection alot so I installed eth0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/568398/
<MrMintanet2> adeee, It blocks ports and programs from accessing your computer.  In addition, it also allows specific programs and ports to enter/exit your system.
 * jfm` is away: Je ne suis pas là
<th_> hello. okay my hauppauge tv card was working fine yesterday. today kaffeine: device not found. wtf? :S
<adeee_> koe urdu bolnay wala hay idhar?
<MrMintanet2> Anyone here use Pandora with Adobe AIR?
<ActionParsnip> adeee_: http://www.cavsi.com/questionsanswers/what-does-a-firewall-do/
<johngillow> hindi wala hu
<johngillow> bolo
<johngillow> @adeee_
<johngillow> u need urdu??
<johngillow> i speak hindi
<johngillow> quit
<johngillow> exit
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | MrMintanet2
<ubottu> MrMintanet2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tigger__> anyone recommend a Network Time Protocol for setting the time from time servers?
<Ghastly> heh
<Ghastly> heres a pretty dumb question
 * johngillow exit
<soreau> Ubuntu-user: That looks fine but the output from apt-get update you showed earlier shows hardy repos mixed in
<gnewb> shaula: That is part of the , hate to say error, so I will say is a defunct package thing, not UNIX speak, but is human, some packages upgrade others, in the process the old packages are not removed, took me a while to learn how that works, there is data on the Ubuntu and Debian site that explains it better than I can, is basically Orphaned stuff.
<MrMintanet2> ActionParsnip, that was my real question....  thanks for the chat etiquette snippet...  Do you feel that helps people?
<Ghastly> why in $deitys name, is the only functional way to tile windows, a console app?
<Ubuntu-user> wine is always a problem
<Ubuntu-user> any thing other than wine:)
<dwarder> how do i mount blu-ray/AVCHD iso ?
<soreau> th_: Probably a driver issue. Check dmesg output?
<MrMintanet2> Anyone here use Pandora with Adobe AIR?
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: this includes both my NICs eth1 semi-works but drops connection alot so I installed eth0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/568398/
<Jdogg420> MrMintanet2 nope
<th_> soreau, "a"
<sandstrom> How can I hide all no-cpu processes in top?
<th_> soreau, "[  233.960157] tda18271_write_regs: [0-0060|M] ERROR: idx = 0x5, len = 1, i2c_transfer returned: -5"
<th_> [  233.960163] tda18271_init: [0-0060|M] error -5 on line 830
<th_> [  233.960167] tda18271_tune: [0-0060|M] error -5 on line 908
<th_> full of that
<FloodBot3> th_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<th_> [  233.960170] tda18271_set_params: [0-0060|M] error -5 on line 989
<soreau> Ubuntu-user: Oh that's right, I forgot.. there are some other files in /etc. Can you pastebin the output of 'grep -Rin hardy /etc' ?
<splnet> Anyone know how to emulate the 3rd mouse button with a trackpad on my laptop?
<shaula> gnewb, thank you for your help, I ll digg more to learn about it, always thought that they should be equivalent ways of updating system, sorry to learn that they are not
<soreau> splnet: left and right click at the same time
<Ubuntu-user> sure soreau lemme see where it is :P
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet2: yes as it gets them to ask te real question. In responce to your question, I'm sure people do use it
<iiname> hi, i have an iso image, the CD writer wants to know "Do you want to create a disc from the contents of the image or with the image file inside?"
<gnewb> shaula: Here is a link that explains it better:> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/cleaning-up-all-unnecessary-junk-files-in-ubuntu.html
<MrMintanet2> ActionParsnip, I am looking for someone who uses it.  I am not going to write out a paragraph question if there isn't anyone in here who uses it.  Go lecture someone else.  I'm not causing any harm.
<splnet> soreau: great thanks!
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, ping www.google.com
<soreau> iiname: If you're just burning the image to disk, you want to create the disk using the image itself, not the contents
<shaula> gnewb, checking it thanks a lot
<soreau> splnet: No problem
<pawleen> #france
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet2: just ask, like ubottu says, then anyone using it will reply.
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: "ping: unknown host www.google.com"
<gnewb> shaula: You are very welcome, and always make a backup, please.
<root__> I?
<ActionParsnip> alienkid10: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, you need to install the driver for the nic
<Diverdude> I have a directory i want to delete, but i cannot do neither rm -R or rmdir because i get an error saying the device is bus
<Diverdude> y
<alienkid10> ActionParsnip: will try
<iiname> soreau, i am still confused, this is the iso image of android, what do I do? "burn as file" or "burn contents'?
<MrMintanet2> ActionParsnip, thanks for the worldly advice.  I will be sure to refer back to it when it actually applies to my chat behavior.
<Joepie> Q: whats LVM and what can i do with it ?
<Jdogg420> do i need a firewall for anything im using dialup
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: it was working before kernel update!
<gnewb> ActionParsnip: Quit giving out my IP# please....
<Diverdude> if i wnter the folder and ls i dont see any content
<Diverdude> wnter=enter
<nixbox> hi all
<alienkid10> ActionParsnip: host unreachable
<MrMintanet2> gnewb, He isn't giving out "your" IP address.  What are you talking about?
<nixbox> how do i figure out the font file path corresponding to a font listed by fc-list?
<root__> sorry,have chinese?
<Pici> !zh | root__
<ubottu> root__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<rand_u> can you run fsck repair from grub? I have a md0 device that found errors and says to repair manually. i don't have any other way to boot the system (no cd drive)
<Sam_eye_am> How do I reset my dual monitor setup after messing it up by running in recovery mode?
<ActionParsnip> gnewb: hahaa
<MrMintanet2> gnewb, You realize everyone here can see your IP?
<ActionParsnip> alienkid10: then you have no connection
<gnewb> Yeah, was just a funny to lighten up a bit.
<alienkid10> ActionParsnip BluesKaj  why would the nic work before kernel upgrade but not after?
<Joepie> Q: whats LVM and what can i do with it ?
<gnewb> !LVM
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionParsnip> alienkid10: the new kernel sounds like it has a regression. If you compiled the module under the old module then you will need to recompile it under the new kernel
<alienkid10> ActionParsnip: didn't compile anything it just worked before
<Sam_eye_am> How can i reset my NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS dual monitor setup?
<iiname> soreau, i am still confused, this is the iso image of android, what do I do? "burn as file" or "burn contents'? (sorry, asking again)
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet2: its te standard reply for when users use pointles questions like "does anyone use" etc, its a worthless question
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, alt+f2,  gksudo gedit /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state make sure network is enabled
<ActionParsnip> Sam_eye_am: once you install the proprietary driver, you can use nvidia-settings to setup the dual display
<alienkid10> ActionParsnip: what's the current kernel ver?
<ActionParsnip> alienkid10: which release?
<MrMintanet2> ActionParsnip, Again, thank you for the explanation as to why you felt the need to tell me how to ask questions.  Luckily, my question was pertinent in the context it was asked, regardless if you think so or not.  I'm not an ass.  I know how to ask a question.
<dwarder> how do i mount blu-ray/AVCHD iso ? use -t udf
<qcode> ActionParsnip: Different kernel symbols
<dwarder> for thouse who wanted to know
<alienkid10> ActionParsnip: 10.10
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image | alienkid10
<ubottu> alienkid10: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.25.32 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<sandstrom> Is it possible to set up port forwarding for multiple ports in one tunnel?
<MrMintanet2> ActionParsnip, Rather than having this banter in the chat, you can message me.  I do not think that it is appropriate for us to sit and debate this in the room.
<Tigger__> does ubuntu  correct my machines time every time i reboot?
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet2: i've said all I can really
<MrMintanet2> Tigger__, Are you using a Live CD?
<Sam_eye_am> ActionParsnip, I had it setup but had to remove 2nd monitor and then ran it with a single monitor and now it refuses to go back to dual!
<MrMintanet2> Sam_eye_am, Rebuild X
<Diego1> Hi, I've got a problem between my xubuntu 10.04 and the fn keys, volume knob and dvd-rw, they all stop working after sometime working. Could someone give me a hint of which package manages those?
<gnewb> Tigger_: Do you have it set up to sync with network time servers?
<Sam_eye_am> ActionParsnip, I tried to recover the backup settings and that didn't work
<Tigger__> MrMintanet: no I have it installed on my hardrive
<ActionParsnip> Sam_eye_am: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig   then restart x
<Sam_eye_am> mrmintanet2
<alienkid10> ActionParsnip: darn I have latest
<Sam_eye_am> ActionParsnip, tried that
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, ifconfig shows no gateway IP on alienkid10 's  nm
<MrMintanet2> Tigger__, What is the problem?
<Sam_eye_am> ActionParsnip, perhaps I should reinstall Nvidia driver?
<MrMintanet2> Tigger__, What does the time say in your BIOS?  Are you sure your battery isn't bad?
<ActionParsnip> Sam_eye_am: possibly, can't hurt to try
<Tigger__> gnewb: I haven't been able to find anything on sttings yet :(
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: could set one with route
<MrMintanet2> Tigger__, Check your BIOS time.  See if it is wrong.
<MrMintanet2> Tigger__, Your CMOS battery could be dead
<Tigger__> MrMintanet: My battery is ok but my clock losses a little a bit of time now n again
<Tigger__> losses
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: someting like:   route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0     etc
<MrMintanet2> Tigger__, Are your time zone settings accurate?  Have you checked?
<Tigger__> the battery is good only losses a little bit
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: prefix with sudo
<alienkid10> BluesKaj:  that's something I know (if t's the IP to connect to the routers config page) where can I add it?
<Tigger__> MrMintanet: yes timezone is perfect it just loses a minute or two
<gnewb> Tigger__: Check BIOS time is a good starting point as was mentioned by MrMintanet2, also tzdata and some other CLI calls will find it out for you.
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, read ActionParsnip 's post to me above
<ActionParsnip> alienkid10: sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0                 change eth0 for the interface you are using and 192.168.0.1 for the routers config page IP
<alienkid10> ok
<Diego1> Hi, I've got a problem between my xubuntu 10.04 and the fn keys, volume knob and dvd-rw, they all stop working after sometime working. Could someone give me a hint of which package manages those?
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | Diego1
<ubottu> Diego1: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alienkid10> ActionParsnip: then sudo dhclient eth0
<MrMintanet2> What command displays generic hardware information (processor, clock speed, RAM, etc.)  I am not interested in every PCI component (lspci).
<Diego1> ubottu: it's blank dvd's which won't work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> alienkid10: if you already have an IP this isn't necesssary
<ActionParsnip> Diego1: what happens when you put blank media in?
<BluesKaj> or alienkid10 maybe you'd like to get rid of NM altogether and use this method: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<alienkid10> ActionParsnip: I ran it and it said no DHCPOFFERS received and none in persistent databases
<Tigger__> MrMintanet: & gnewb thank you  for your help it's appreciated :) ... believe me :) all i need to know is will ubuntu correct my time if it a minute or two out when i reboot :)
<Diego1> ActionParsnip: nothing at all, I've tried brasero xfburn and k3b all three have worked before, but after an hour or so, neither the dvd recorder nor volume knob or fn keys in keyboard work
<alienkid10> is the 255.255.255.255 the subnetmask if so then it's wrong
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, I have to ask the obvious question , have you checked your connections to the pc and router
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: twice
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: as I said before this connection worked in Windows before I rebooted into ubuntu
<BluesKaj> alienkid10,  run route in the terminal
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: what do you want me to look for
<MrMintanet2> Tigger__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<Tigger__> MrMintanet: thanks buddy :D
<BluesKaj> an IP adrress under gateway, alienkid10
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: none just * next to link-local and default
<Tigger__> MrMintanet: you \re a star mate :D thanks gnewb also mate:D
<BluesKaj> or destination , alienkid10
<Jezzz> 2nd day of using linux, forgive the noobness of the following:
<pupuserc1803c> hirn
<angell> Another question besides my audio issue.
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: destination only says link-local and default under it
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, did you open /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state i the run box as root and enable networking
<angell> I wanted to know something else about ubuntu since I am trying to also fix an older laptop as well.
<Jezzz> I installed a package "zoneminder".  Install seems to have completed successfully, however I can't find it anywhere.  Where do apps go if thy don't add themself to "Applications"
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: no but can
<Jezzz> ?
<MrMintanet2> Jezzz, Are you certain it installed?  If so, how?
<angell> I wanted to know if it was possible that I could maybe get ubuntu to boot up and then finish its install by pulling the rest of the iso via usb?
<Jezzz> MrMintanet, "Ubuntu Software Center" shows it as installed.
<daniel_tree> hey guys ... I face the sneakiest and the most annoying bug ever...it is since 10.04 I hoped it will go away in time...but it didnt...
<uRock> angell, unetbootin can do something like that
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, make sure all settings are true
<angell> really?
<MrMintanet2> Jezzz, You're using 10.10 Desktop?
<Jezzz> MrMintanet, yes
<daniel_tree> http://pastie.org/1575962
<kenneth_reitz> Is there a good apt repo to install python25 on 10.10?
<daniel_tree> if someone can take a look ..I would appreciate it
<angell> uRock: The system I am dealing with has two partitions and I want one of them gone, though it would be better if I can wipe the whole partition and just put Ubuntu.
<Abinadi> !usb | angell
<ubottu> angell: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: all are ture
<sygnous> anybody know if the current version of mencoder in 10.10 is multithreaded?
<alienkid10> true*
<tux_> is there a 10.10.1 release scheduled?
<daniel_tree> it behaves like this...all of the sudden the keyboard is not responding ...and I get this msg ...acpi exception...(the code I pasted it )
<angell> And one more.. Does Ubuntu work with the old cards?? PCMCIA?
<Jezzz> MrMintanet, I found a doc that describes how to install and config the  .deb, but i thought going through Software Center would be a bit easier for a beginner.
<MrMintanet2> Jezzz, (On the computer with ZM installed) Go to http://localhost/zm/index.php
<Diego1> Correction, no cd nor dvd blank or written loads
<Pici> tux_: No. Only LTS releases get those minor point releases.
<Jezzz> MrMintanet, nothing there
<tux_> Pici, cheers
<Jezzz> MrMintanet,  I checked var/www as well
<digitig> Trying to upgrade Ubunto 10.04 LTS to 10.10 fails with "Could not determine the upgrade". What do I do now?
<ActionParsnip> angell: depends on the chip
<uRock> digitig, clean install ftw!
<YankDownUnder> sygnous, The version of mencoder is: 1.0rc404.4.4.5
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: this hopeless?
<daniel_tree> all I can do is reboot...but when I do..I get the message "system shadowed , bios shadowed " and the laptop keep restarting itself.. to get over it..I have to take the battery off and try again...this way it works
<sygnous> YankDownUnder: thanks
<ActionParsnip> digitig: do you have ubuntu-desktop   metapackage installed(or similar)
<digitig> I've followed the instructions for clean install, I still get the same failure.
<BluesKaj> what about network manager , alienkid10 ..have you set it up and also check /etc/network/interfaces
<MrMintanet2> Jezzz, Try running the following command:  sudo ln -s /etc/zm/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/zoneminder.conf
<BluesKaj> auto eth0  iface eth0 inet  dhcp
<uRock> !clean install
<Jezzz> MrMintanet, done
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: I never had to set it up before but will check etc/network/interfaces
<MrMintanet2> Now try to go to http://localhost/zm
<Jezzz> still no
<MrMintanet2> Jezzz, Did you install Apache?
<Jezzz> yes
<Jezzz> and mysql
<Jezzz> and php
<tim167> hello, i connected a projector to my sony vaio and i get no image, what should i do ?
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: auto lo and auto lo inet loopback
<Jezzz> MrMintanet,  http://localhost shows the apache default page
<ActionParsnip> tim167: if you restart X, is it detected?
<Ubuntu-user> please help me fix software sources ?
<YankDownUnder> tim167, Preferences => Monitors => make adjustments from there.
<MrMintanet2> Ok
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: is what cating the file spat back
<tim167> ActionParsnip: i cant restart now...
<MrMintanet2> Jezzz, Let me check something really fast.
<tim167> YankDownUnder: ok i'll check thanks
<digitig> uRock: don't understand.
<Ubuntu-user> ActionParsnip: help me sort out software sources list?
<uRock> digitig, burn the 10.10 iso and do a fresh install
<Abinadi> !details | Ubuntu-user
<ubottu> Ubuntu-user: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<digitig> uRock: can I do that without risking my dual boot?
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: auto lo and auto lo inet loopback so eth0 isn't in there
<MrMintanet2> Jezzz, Try this: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<GHH> Can i upgrade Openvas vulnerable scanner please?
<Jezzz> MrMintanet, I have restarted since zm install, but trying now
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, I recommend this method .. it should work for you ...obviously there something seriosly wrong with network manager .http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<uRock> upgrading can break your system as easily as clean installing. you should have a backup befoe doing either digitig
<Jezzz> MrMintanet, restarting apache did in fact do something positive
<Jezzz> MrMintanet,  localhost/zm now shows a summary page of some sort
<MrMintanet2> sudo zmfix -a
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: will do
<MrMintanet2> Jezzz, sudo chown www-data.www-data /usr/share/zoneminder/temp
<Jezzz> MrMintanet2, zmfix first?
<MrMintanet2> yes
<jonathan> hey guys
<digitig> uRock: Ok, I'll give it a try. I have good data backups, it's just the time that worries me. Thanks.
<uRock> hey jonathan
<Jezzz> MrMintanet2, zmfix didn't give  a response.  doing chown now
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu-user: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     and do what you need
<GHH> they release 3.2.1 ... Please reply that how i can upgrade openvas
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, ActionParsnip recommended the use of /etc/network/interfaces to replace the network manager gui
<uRock> digitig, I honestly don't recommend changing the system unless their is some new function you are looking for in 10.10 or if something is wrong with 10.04
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: I didn't
<BluesKaj> you did to me ActionParsnip :)
<Diego1> how can I force xubuntu 10.04 to reload a cd (not mounting it), just load media
<EmuAlert> I accidentally deleted the Dropbox and volume indicators from my panel. How do I get them back? Neither are in the "add to panel" menu.
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: but not to alienkid10 :)
<Jezzz> MrMintanet2, sudo chown done
<stevomanu> im using ubuntu 10.10 an when i run apt-get update i get this message gn cdrom://Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007) maverick Release.gpg
<stevomanu> Media Change: Please insert the disc labelled
<MrMintanet2> Jezzz, Try http://localhost/zm
<stevomanu>  'Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)'
<stevomanu> in the drive ‘/cdrom/’ and press enter
<FloodBot3> stevomanu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<digitig> uRock: I have pretty bad sound problems with 10.4, that nobody here has managed to sort out. Making sure I have the latest version of everything seems like the best next move.
<Jezzz> MrMintanet2, still shows a zm summary page with no data
<MrMintanet2> Can you let me see this summary page?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu-user: you can run: sudo apt-get Install pastebinit     then you can pastebin from command line
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, well, i trust your recommends :)
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: I added the lines like the webpage said how can I try to connect now?
<Jezzz> MrMintanet, if it was windows, I would just upload a screenshot
<stevomanu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568408/ update issue .. that better
<Jezzz> MrMintanet2,  unfortunately, I don't know how to take a screenshot in linux
<MrMintanet2> Jezzz, Can you copy/paste the words to me in a message?
<Jezzz> MrMintanet2, found "accessories/screenshot"
<uRock> digitig, try running off of the 10.10 LiveCD and see if the problem is fixed there before installing. That may save you a lot of trouble if the problem is present in 10.10
<Jezzz> one moment
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, in case alienkid10 needs network manager later , what's the best method to disable it temporarily
<Jezzz> MrMintanet2, http://i.imgur.com/XPUBV.png
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: true
<MrMintanet2> Jezzz, You're setup...
<MrMintanet2> Jezzz, Add a monitor.
<Jezzz> MrMintanet2, oh.  thanks.  I assumed there would have to be some mysql configuration, mail setup, etc
<Jezzz> guess it was easier than I thought
<Jezzz> :)
<Jezzz> thanks for the help
<MrMintanet2> Jezzz, I am not an expert with Zoneminder
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, save the file and run sudo dhclient
<Tigger__> MrMintanet: thanks mate, my clock is now correct to the second :D
<MrMintanet2> I'm glad this got you started.  You should probably check out Zoneminder's site.  Lots of good info there.
<Jezzz> MrMintanet2, i'll start and see what happens.  will do.
<FightingNavyman> hola
<alienkid10> BluesKaj:  I did EXACT same message as before. Would I be better off just reinstalling?
<juk> !es FightingNavyman
<juk> !es | FightingNavyman
<ubottu> FightingNavyman: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<FightingNavyman> nu
<FightingNavyman> im just saying hi i like doing that. :P
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, reboot
<alienkid10> ok
<meg_> Hi I am having trouble with my CDROM drive. It used to work but for no readily apparent reason it has stopped - all I get is not authorised popup when I insert a disk.
<FightingNavyman> most people should already know what hola means :)
<meg_> Anyone got a suggestion where the problem is?
<uRock> FightingNavyman, that happens from time to time. Some people don't know how to say hi
<Lantizia> if I have a long list of packages... is there any automated way of stripping packages not needed in the list due to others depending/recommending them anyway?
<zgr> guys how to remove that little triangle in bottom right corner of windows?
<korovamilk> hello
<MrMintanet2> meg_, Can you give the specific error message?
<uRock> zgr #Windows ?
<omgirc_> how do i move panel icons ( gnome ubuntu 10.10) ? mine have decided to group on the left, and i've lost the ability to see the open programs
<Lantizia> MrMintanet, he may be on about the kernel panic message
<soreau> zgr: Screenshot?
<zgr> uRock: lol no, gnome-terminal has for example
<maedox> zgr: change theme to one that doesn't have it.
<uRock> !control > omgirc_
<zgr> ambiance has too
<uRock> !controls > omgirc_
<ubottu> omgirc_, please see my private message
<korovamilk> omgirc: do you mean windows button on left instead of right?
<StevenTyler> how do you use a local iso as a repository?
<korovamilk> omgirc: gconf-editor will do the trick
<StevenTyler> Software Source repository
<omgirc_> uRock,  panel icons i.e. those little boxes at the bottom of my screen on the gnome desktop.
<meg_> TMrMintanet2 here is no error message just a pop up that says "Not authorised" with a stop sign and OK button. Does not even mention the CDROM I just put in.
<uRock> omgirc_, do you want to remove them/
<uRock> ?
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: rebooted ran dhclient again SAME thing
<omgirc_> urock, i want them back where they were.
<tim_> HOLA ANDY?
<uRock> omgirc_, right-click and select add to panel, then scroll down to WIndow Changer
 * jfm` is back (gone 00:52:32)
<Pici> !es | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> !away > jfm`
<ubottu> jfm`, please see my private message
<swazzy> Ubuntu does not work with flat  screen tv via VGA input?
<meg_> MrMintanet2,  here is no error message just a pop up that says "Not authorized" with a stop sign and OK button. Does not even mention the CDROM I just put in.
<omgirc_> urock, you mis understood, what i meant to say was everything that by default is on the RIGHT, is now on the left due to some cats laying on my keyboard. i'd asking for help to return the position of the default icons under gnome
<ActionParsnip> swazzy: does here
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: should I just reinsall?
<uRock> omgirc_, right click and select Move, then slide them over
<swazzy> ?
<meg_> MrMintanet2, I am running Lubuntu as this machine has almost no memory to speak of (256M RAM)
<omgirc_> urock. goodness, i'm slow today. i thank you
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, remove network manager , then try, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<uRock> swazzy, select monitors from your System Preferences menu
<uRock> omgirc_, it happens 8)
<tim_> ÑOÑOS?
<omgirc_> urock, what about the missing icons for running programs ?
<tim_> HOLA?
<tim_> QUE ES ESTO?
<mickster04> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mickster04> ?
<uRock> omgirc_, you may have to right-click, add to panel and select Notification Area
<uRock> !es > tim_
<ubottu> tim_, please see my private message
<tim_> GRACIAS
<mickster04> tim_: caps lock too
<omgirc_> urock, i will have to reboot in order to have running apps showing up i pressume ?
<tjingboem> i still got broken packages after 'sudo apt-get -f install' what can i do?
<majuk__> Anyone use pacpl extensively? I need it to not put the output file's extension on the final output (as I include it in --outfile FULL/PATH/TO.MP3)
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, also check your /etc/network/interfaces file , nm may hve tried to reset it
<zgr> soreau: http://i53.tinypic.com/r22nmv.png that's it
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: same as before
<majuk__> Everything is coming out FULL/PATH/TO.MP3.mp3
<zgr> it's not shown when window is maximized
<th_> hello. okay my hauppauge tv card was working fine yesterday. today kaffeine: device not found. wtf? :S
<jsebean> does ubuntu server update automatically?
<daniel_tree> http://pastie.org/1575962 can anyone take a quick look at this error
<nobodybk> HELLO , anyone know how to make shorcut for recent document ?
<uRock> omgirc_, might have to sign out and back in again
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, run sudo dhclient one more time , but make sure thesettings haven't changed in the interfaces file since the reboot
<root__> exit
<uRock> nobodybk, at the bottom of your places menu
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: they haven't will do dhclient
<jsebean> does ubuntu server update automatically?
<sunxuxueyuan> what?
<jpds> jsebean: No.
<soreau> zgr: Looks like that might be part of your theme. To check, try changing it in sys>prefs>appearance
<nobodybk> uRock: i mean i want create shortcut in other place
<zgr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/704105 looks like i found problem
<daniel_tree> nobodybk, start / places /recent documents
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 704105 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "Resize grip always appears in bottom right of GTK+2.0 windows" [Low,Confirmed]
<jpds> jsebean: Server questions might be better suited in #ubuntu-server.
<jsebean> why is my hdd space used climbing?
<tim_> HOW CAN I DO TO TALK WITH PEOPLE SPEAKING?
<mickster04> jsebean: in that sudo apt-get update/upgrade is automatic?
<uRock> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tim_> HELP ME!
<nobodybk> daniel_tree: i mean place it in other menu
<magicianlord> lol
<uRock> !caps > tim_
<ubottu> tim_, please see my private message
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: same as before. Better off reinstalling?
<BIGBAMBU> how can get xvid mpeg-4 video decoder
<mickster04> !ask | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> not yet alienkid10 ...did you run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<mkanyicy> BIGBAMBU: install ubuntu-restricted-extras? w32codecs?
<sunxuxueyuan> where the bot?
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: aye
<BIGBAMBU> i hawe
<ActionParsnip> !bot | sunxuxueyuan
<ubottu> sunxuxueyuan: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nobodybk> anyone know how to place recent document in somewhere else , like top taskbar in ubuntu ?
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: then checked interfaces he ran dhclient
<BIGBAMBU> but i get ever ths error wit all video player
<BIGBAMBU> but i really tink the real problem is not xvid mpeg-4 video decoder
<uRock> BIGBAMBU, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras should fix your problem
<tim_> Please help as I can find Spanish-speaking people
<BluesKaj> alienkid10, musr be missing the linux driver for the NIC ...that's all I can think of
<DJones> !es | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<uRock> !es | tim_
<angell> What happens if I choose the usb as the source of the iso for unetbootin when it asks for the iso file?
<alienkid10> BluesKaj: I'll reboot to last kernel that worked if it doesn't work I'm reinstalling
<BIGBAMBU> uRock i do
<BIGBAMBU> not fix
<uRock> tim_ go to #ubuntu-es
<BIGBAMBU> im going crazy
<alienkid10> BluesKaj ActionParsnip thanks for your help too bad I couldn't get this working
<alienkid10> bye
<drc> nobodybk: open nautilus, find the file, click and hold on that file and drag it to the top panel and release the click
<BIGBAMBU> wht all .avi i get the same message  xvid mpeg-4 video decoder
<wgwinn> is there a prepped package for hyper-v v2 (2008 r2) drivers on 10.10 server edition yet? having some issues compiling it.
<BIGBAMBU> with
<magicianlord>  /join #debian
<uRock> BIGBAMBU, try http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+xvid&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<talespin_kit> i have a GSM modem connected as a character device. How to mount it as a block device since i have to extract some debian file from it. The GSM modem is from MTS mblaze.
<BIGBAMBU> i try
<nobodybk> drc: you dont understand , i mean , i wanna put it in other place . example: in top taskbar , i have Applications , Places , System menu , so i wanna add more menu , it's Recent Document
<mkanyicy> BIGBAMBU: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras w32codecs mplayer ffmpeg vlc
<angell> Should I be able to resize the drive with Ubuntu running after installing it with Unetbootin
<mkanyicy> BIGBAMBU: you may need medibuntu repositories enabled
<tim__> anyone know how I can run effective empire, but to download it and what a disc. I do not work stays loading ...
<BIGBAMBU> mkanyicy i also hawe tryed that
<[deXter]> Hi all, I have a script and I it needs to be run as root. I've added it to the sudoers file like this: %users localhost=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /home/dexter/cpulow.sh    yet when I run it with sudo it asks me for the password. What's wrong? Thanks.
<uRock> tim_ is that a game or something?
<mkanyicy> pastebin the error message then, BIGBAMBU
<BIGBAMBU> and also whit medibuntu repositories
<[deXter]> *s/I/null
<llutz> [deXter]: you have to add all apps called from the script to sudoers file too
<[deXter]> llua: Ah, okay
<[deXter]> llua: thanks, checking it out now
<BIGBAMBU> The required software to play this file is not installed. You need to install suitable plugins to play media files. Do you want to search for a plugin that supports the selected file?
<BIGBAMBU> The search will also include software which is not officially supported.
<uRock> so let it search
<daniel_tree> nobodybk, if u use AWN u can use zeitgeist applet to simulate that :)
<BluesKaj> odd, the command  sudo lshw -C network , works sometimes , othertimes not ...any ideas?
<uRock> does it find anything
<BIGBAMBU> when i let te player search non found
<BIGBAMBU> anithng
<tim__> is not a program to install the operating system snow leopard
<squig> is there some way to tell apt-get not to run dpkg configure and just install packages with out asking questions?
<swazzy> so do i use the monitor preferences before using my flat screen?
<tim__> you can help
<BIGBAMBU> but some player dont give error and playing only voice
<BIGBAMBU> some otheer player give the error
<BIGBAMBU> but i can see video in streaming
<BIGBAMBU> on the web
<BIGBAMBU> strange
<mkanyicy> BIGBAMBU: do not use ENTER too much, rather have a long sentence. Anyway, do not rely on a player to install proper codecs for you. You should be one step ahead of the player
<irvken> what's the difference between the nvidia drivers listed here - http://irvken.homelinux.net/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=3028
<BIGBAMBU> mkanyicy, i hawe tryed all repostori and all codec
<mkanyicy> BIGBAMBU: follow this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<Guest29723> Need help with installing teamspeak 3
<BIGBAMBU> the strange ting is that i get ever the same error whit every .avi type also whit basic avi type
<sandstrom> How can I hide all no-cpu using processes in top?
<soreau> sandstrom: Did you read the top manpage?
<sandstrom> soreau: yes, I found out how to toggle inactives, but thats not really what I want to do.
<BIGBAMBU> Impossible recover http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/gutsy/Release.gpg  cant resolve  "medibuntu.sos-sts.com:http" (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<BIGBAMBU> wtf
<jrib> !gutsy | BIGBAMBU
<ubottu> BIGBAMBU: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<BIGBAMBU> aa
<Odaym> it died :(
<BIGBAMBU> i hawe 10.10
<jrib> BIGBAMBU: well get rid of that repository then...
<drc> irvken: NVIDIA (173) is an old NVIDEA Driver, NVIDIA (recommended) is the current driver and BROADCOM (sta) is probably a proprietary driver for your wireless
<sandstrom> soreau: or maybe that is? On one of the machines top will sort things on cpu-activity and secondly on pid. On the other the view is cluttered by loads of non-cpu-using processes with low digit pids.
<Mike__> hi. Is there any command line apt command, to select the best download server, for updates ?
<besogon> Mike__: no
<LjL> Mike__: there is one but iirc it only works for debian mirrors
<soreau> sandstrom: Try reading the top manpage: man top
<LjL> Mike__: i think it's even been removed from the recent ubuntu versions because of that
<Mike__> besogon: thanks!
<Roasted> In Network Manager, there's a checkbox to show the wireless password. Is there a way to prevent this from coming up, or at least making network manager require a root password to get into?
<Mike__> LjL: thanks!
<arand> Roasted: That's what the keyring is for normally
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: there is no root pass
<LjL> Mike__: fyi, it's called "apt-spy" or "netselect-apt". but i've just checked - both are not in ubuntu
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, what?
<BIGBAMBU> aniway i hawe this repository
<BIGBAMBU> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main
<BIGBAMBU> deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main
<BIGBAMBU> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-security main restricted
<BIGBAMBU> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-security main restricted
<FloodBot3> BIGBAMBU: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BIGBAMBU> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-security universe
<Roasted> arand, ah okay. So I can set up for ANY location in the OS itself to be blocked (or at least require the keyring)??
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: there is no root password in Ubuntu
<jrib> BIGBAMBU: get rid of the medibuntu one you have (check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ if you don't see it in sources.list)
<SilentDis> hello, how do you add a new modem to modemmanager so network manager can use it properly?  (it works fine in all ppp dialers, modem manager is just selecting the wrong port to use)
<cuppsy> Anyone know how to install a .app or .dmg in Ubuntu? Or if there is even a way to do it.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: users can connect to wirelesses as they need. I believe (I could be wrong), that users not in the admin group cannot change wireless conectivity options
<arand> Roasted: Well, it does it automatically for a few things at least, when you first entered the pwd it probably did ask.
<ActionParsnip> cuppsy: do you mean Mac installers?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, well I was just curious if there was a way to restrict peopel from getting into certain areas to begin with. It'd be nice if there was some sort of "ACL" for programs/areas in the system.
<Galux> hello, I have a problem with folders that i cannot go inside
<cuppsy> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I have a .dmg file (it's a program, PHPFI), and I'm trying to figure out how to install it. With TransMac under Wine, I can extract the folders and .app, but can't figure out if there's a way to run it.
<Galux> the error is : "the folder doesn't exist"
<OraLinda> Hi all.
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, I was just concerned about the wireless key being able to be seen by the click of a button. Granted I'm in the admin group, but I do NOT have to put in a root PW to look in network manager and check ":show key" for wireless.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: users not in the admin group (as far as I know) cannot join wirelesses
<arand> Roasted: There is some settings in the "advanced" section of users and groups in the dmin menu
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, I was thinking about a mass deployment of ubuntu standpoint... I work at a school, so if I hand out 200 laptops with wireless connected, I do NOT want the students to know the key. They'll just turn around and get on it with their phones and personal devices.
<ActionParsnip> cuppsy: not sure, is there not a linux equivelant
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: tricky, they will have read access to the config files so they can be used....
<mickster04> Roasted: I am sure there are some kiosk style set ups you can create that create special users etc...?
<bc81> question: is it possible to hide certain mounted volumes from showing up on the desktop?? (i know how to toggle them in gconf-editor, and tried adding them to a .hidden file on the dektop, but neither are the solution i'm looking for)
<cuppsy> ActionParsnip: Not that I've been able to find. Thanks for the responses, though. I'll see what I can find.
<Travis-42> for some reason, my "Open With" Dialog contains tons of duplicates. is there a way to clean it up?
<Galux> I've found the problem,
<adub> i have no sound zero but my sound card acts as if its working
<adub> not really sure but i have tried 3 different speakers on this
<bc81> Travis, open with dialoge is located ~./local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<bhychik> Hello!
<adub> the audio is hdmi through my video card the analog audio i dont much card if i ever see working so i disabled the onboard sound
<bc81> Travis-42: you can edit that file, or delete it to reset
<Travis-42> bc81, which file do I edit?
<tim_> español?
<bhychik> Could somebody advice me a lisp translator for ubuntu?
<mickster04> tim_: for the last time no
<adub> i am thinking pulse audio may be preventing everything from working i read online this could be the cause
<bc81> Travis-42: open a terminal and type: gedit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<adub> how would i go about removing pulse audio drivers
<Travis-42> bc81, thanks
<bc81> Travis-42: the file is prefixed with a . so it's hidden by default.  you can press ctrl+h to show hidden files
<adub> also should i unmute all 4 channels
<adub> can someone help with sound that is really good at troublehsooting?
<Garfield> hey
<adub> sorry i just dont want to blindly ask questions with no answer
<Garfield> anyone know where i can find pae mode on virtual machine?
<bc81> !es | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ubuntu-user> ActionParsnip: Java installation for Wine... should download java for linux or windows ?
<OraLinda> 1 - Is it legal to use Wubi source code to compile it against another linux distro ? 2 - Can that so-called derived distro be sold ? 3 - Do Microsoft have (legal) views around the topic ?
<EddFace> does anyone know how to disable compiz? im kind of linux illiterate and im trying to et the regnum online mmorpg to run faster, im tired of googling :/
<tim__> there is any channel that speaks Spanish?
<induz> I am using kdenlive for videos, is there other programs as kdenlive crashes a lot
<bc81> !es | tim__
<ubottu> tim__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BIGBAMBU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568436/
<Ubuntu-user>  Java installation for Wine... should download java for linux or windows ?
<tim_> ok ok
<tim_> mmm no entiendo poh
<tim_> esta bien en ingles
<bc81> EddFace: alt+f2     metacity --replace         |  to get compiz back alt+f2   compiz --replace
<EddFace> thanks you bc81
<Mike__> aptitude vs apt-get. apt-get in an alias ?
<erUSUL> EddFace: System>Preferences>Appearence||Effects tab. set to none
<bc81> EddFace: also, you can install compiz fusion icon (fusion-icon)
<EddFace> erusul do thats the same as disabling compiz with a command? :o thanks!!
<erUSUL> EddFace: yes
<BIGBAMBU> main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `mp4v'. VLC probably does not support this sound or video format
<jenka> Hi! Can anyone help me with citadel. If I use multiple domain names some mail I sent from the server is placed in the junk mail on the on the recievers client. But if I only got 1 domain under "local host aliases" Then it works fine. Pls help!! :)
<erUSUL> EddFace: if you are going to be changing the setting a lot then fusion-icon is agood idea
<EddFace> erUSUL will do, so im assuming i can use apt-get with "fusion-icon"?
<erUSUL> EddFace: yes
<EddFace> erUSUL: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu-user: If you need java in windows apps ran in wine you will need the java installing in wine too
<ActionParsnip> !away > blankdisk|away
<ubottu> blankdisk|away, please see my private message
<Ubuntu-user> ActionParsnip: which Java download should work for wine 1.3
<Ubuntu-user> ?
<Phoul> Hello folks, I noticed the maverick version of virt-manager frontend for KVM is currently insanely buggy, theres a lot of confirmed reports against it marked as fixed in natty, is there a PPA around that has the updated packages or is it possible to get virt-manager directly from Natty?
<vish> bc81: pls dont suggest "compiz --replace" , that is wrong.. use just "compiz" instead
<vish> EddFace: ^
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu-user: go to www.java.com and get the 32bit windows one. If you want java in your Linux apps you can install java from the partner repo
<bc81> vish: same for metacity?
<EddFace> Vish, so is metacity less graphics intensive than compiz?
<vish> no, metacity needs the --replace
<vish> EddFace: bc81: "compiz" on its own implies the --replace , if you add the --replace you need to specify *all* the paramenters required to run compiz
<bc81> vish: thanks for the tip :)
<vish> np..
<EddFace> vish; so i would do "metacity --replace all"? im really new to terminal
<vish> EddFace: just "metacity --replace"
<EddFace> Vish: will do
<angell> Can I perform a hard drive format while I am booted from linux using unetbootin and by the way it is pulling the iso from a usb flash drive.
<EddFace> bc81: In the compiz fusion icon when selecting metacity as the main window manager, would i still need to run metacity --replace?
<bc81> EddFace: no, that does it for you
<EddFace> bc81 gotcha
<ActionParsnip> angell: as long as the partition is unmounted you can manipulate it
<vish> EddFace: and yea, metacity should be less graphics intensive.. btw, you can disable compiz by just setting the visual effects to None in System » Preferences » Apprearance
<vish> visual effects tab
<EddFace> ahh ok
<vish> EddFace: no need for the fusion icon either..
<EddFace> bc81: erUSUL: Vish: thanks for your help guys
<vish> yw..
<GeekMan> how does one check to see if their cpu fan on their laptop is working like the sensor drivers
<GeekMan> right now im reading a page that talks about my computer and he was talking about checking the fan drivers (look under etc/rc.d/
<ssy09> Hello and sorry bur im a new user. is this the right channel for kubuntu support or only ubuntu ?
<KB1JWQ> ssy09: #kubuntu may be of more utility.
<qcode> fan drivers under /etc/rc.d.. What the?
<GeekMan> now i dont have a rc.d but i do have a rc.Sd which upon opening contains a files one such including sensors
<KB1JWQ> GeekMan: What's the real world problem you're trying to solve?
<ssy09> thanks bye bye
<GeekMan> i want to see if my fan cuts on at the right time
<KB1JWQ> GeekMan: Do you have reason to suspect it's not?
<gbear14275> hello, I'm having problems with my wirelesss, I've seemed to narrow it down to 10.10 and can't seem to get past that.  by any chance did 10.10 remove support for the rtl8180 chipset?
<GeekMan> yea i havent seen it turn on yet and the laptop under heavy downloads will get hot
<gbear14275> or could anyone give me a hand?  I've been trying everything
<GeekMan> no fan sounds
<gbear14275> my wireless card can't seem to see my network
<GeekMan> you cant see the fan on my case so
<GeekMan> its a laptop
<aeon-ltd> gbear14275: if the kernel changed, then you need to find which module was taken out (this is the hard part - google/ask around)
<mahui> 大家好
<drc> gbear14275: Does it see ANY network?
<willystylee> Can someone help me? i bought a KVM switch and i'm trying to use it to have it connected to my main PC (win7) and my new machine i just installed ubuntu on. I hooked it up properly, and tried using it. It worked when switching from the win7 machine to the ubuntu one, but after the (1st and only) successful switch, ubuntu just didn't seem to recognize my mouse or keyboard which are both USB
<willystylee> (plugged into kvm switch)
<bc81> !cn | mahui
<ubottu> mahui: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Cube``> sudo apt-get install gnuplot
<eldurian> hello
<Cube``> dHdi30jsidn1Snod
<guntbert> GeekMan: you could try in the bios setup - there are often options for power control/fan speed - just to check if you can hear it
<mahui> i see . Thank you
<gbear14275> drc, no doesn't seem to
<GeekMan> i hate to say this but its a powerpc and also i never been in the bios
<GeekMan> other than like a regualr desktop
<GeekMan> yea and i know about the ppc chat
<bc81> gbear14275: run "rfkill list" and see if there are blocks
<willystylee> Can someone help me? i bought a KVM switch and i'm trying to use it to have it connected to my main PC (win7) and my new machine i just installed ubuntu on. I hooked it up properly, and tried using it. It worked when switching from the win7 machine to the ubuntu one, but after the (1st and only) successful switch, ubuntu just didn't seem to recognize my mouse or keyboard which are both USB
<willystylee> (plugged into kvm switch)
<GeekMan> i figured there is a command you can invoke to test the fan
<bc81> !patience | willystylee
<ubottu> willystylee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<induz_> is there any Ubuntu program for 'tax'
<willystylee> ok :(
<gbear14275> bc81, no blocks
<MiniMatt_x> can anyone direct me to some chinese people
<bc81> !cn | MiniMatt_x
<ubuntu_> plz help me, i can't boot to any of my OS
<guntbert> GeekMan: those are rather hardware specific - so ...
<ubottu> MiniMatt_x: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<BluesKaj> !cn
<induz_> does Open office has it?
<Starminn> !details | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mkanyicy> what tax, induz_?
<GeekMan> guntbert: i guessed it would have
<induz_> government tax 2010
<induz_> something like turbo
<vish> induz_: home bank?
<guntbert> GeekMan: so you might want to tell the channel what kind of notebook you are talking about
<adub> how do i disable remove keyring
<ubuntu_> i installed windows 7, and found out that i can't get to my ubuntu 10.4. then i tried to use a guide on ubuntu-geek, wich didn't work. then i tried to use Ultimate Boot CD, and completely ruined my computer
<TuffPoo> hey guys do you think if i put a live CD in a windows computer that blue screens it wold tell me what piece of hardwares is causing it?
<GeekMan> #>_<# sry its a ibookg4 ... i use it for school work
<induz_> home
<adub> stupid thinig keeps asking me for my wifi password
<MiniMatt_x> erm
<maco> TuffPoo: no
<KB1JWQ> TuffPoo: That assumes the crash is hardware based.
<MiniMatt_x> ubuntu_
<GeekMan> 2003 model 12"
<vish> induz_: the app name is "homebank"
<ubuntu_> MiniMatt_x: what sould i do?
<maco> TuffPoo: i mean, if you mounted and used the drive, and if that was the problem...youd get io errors in logs and ok sure..
<MiniMatt_x> im assuming you now have a windows bootloader
<drc> gbear14275: was this a upgrade or a reinstall to 10.10
<induz_> is it for state and federal for USA?
<bc81> induz_: not sure, but search the ubuntu software center for "finance" and maybe one of those programs will be of help
<maco> TuffPoo: and you can run a memtest from the cd. but if its the audio or video chip or a usb port going funky...
<ubuntu_> MiniMatt_x: no, i don't
<MiniMatt_x> then i dont know xD
<induz_> vish, how can i get it?
<maco> TuffPoo: or if its power fluctuations from a dying psu.... no, a live cd won't tell you
<GeekMan> any ways the site im reading is talking about install on slackware and he tells you a program to activate the fan anyways is slackware packages very diffrent to debian
<gbear14275> drc, reinstall
<vish> induz_: see in software center
<MiniMatt_x> tbh im trying to find a chinese person to translate my scrolls
<ubuntu_> MiniMatt_x: i can boot only to a cd
<maco> induz_: homebank is not for taxes
<maco> induz_: homebank is for keeping track of spending
<guntbert> GeekMan: I suggest you put your question to the channel again, together with the hardware info (all in one line)
<TuffPoo> maco: i really wana know what causing my friends laptop to blue screen i google the error and of course it could be a lot of things :(
<drc> anything in System>Admin>additional drivers
<GeekMan> k
<drc> er
<gbear14275> drc, just tried to run wlist scan and it said wlist command not found?  is there a chance I'm missing the package
<gbear14275> ?
<drc> gbear14275:  anything in System>Admin>additional drivers
<induz_> something like turbotax
<mkanyicy> TuffPoo: you have windows?
<maco> induz_: tax software needs to be rewritten/updated each year to keep up with new tax laws so AFAIK is only available proprietary.  for linux users, ths means we use the online versions instead of desktop versions to file taxes
<induz_> is it possible on openoffice/
<ubuntu_> look guys, im really lost here
<maco> induz_: there is no desktop software for linux to do taxes aside from the calculator app
<induz_> maco, online version asks for $$
<ubuntu_> and how do i write in colors, and to specific people?
<TuffPoo> mkanyicy: yea but im on my fedora laptop as of right now and i wana put ubuntu on my friends
<mickster04> induz_: just get the rates and work it out in  spreadsheet?
<mickster04> !tab | ubuntu_:
<ubottu> ubuntu_:: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<maco> induz_: i didnt pay to file online last year or the year before
<gbear14275> drc, nope
<ubuntu_> ubottu: can you help me with my boot problem?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linxeh> a bit OT, but is there a way of making gitk a bit more usable under GTK? or an alternative ?
<induz_> have to go to Jackson, who waves at me everyday i go by in this winter
<mickster04> ubottu: youinstalled windows second? or first?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mickster04> ubuntu_: you installed windows first or second?
<maco> induz_: when you go to irs.gov it should give you list of about 20 online filing services, including like h&r block's online thing
<mickster04> ubuntu_: do you have any data on the harddrive?
<ubuntu_> mickster04: second
<induz_> maco, ok I have to check that
<ubuntu_> mickster04: of course
<mickster04> ubuntu_: well windows can't see ubuntu harddrives usually cos they are in ext4 file format
<mickster04> which ubuntu can't read
<mickster04> ubuntu_: so you need to reinstall ubuntu....
<Starminn> mickster: *which Windows can't read/ Ubuntu CAN
<induz_> maco,  so its possible online but not through Ubuntu or openoffice
<maco> mickster04: you mean which windows cant read ;-)
<maco> induz_: right
<maco> induz_: i mean, you can use ubuntu to get online to do it... :P
<mickster04> ubuntu_: that way you'll get a boot loader that can see both windows and ubuntu
<drc> gbear14275: darn...thought it might be easy...try rtl8180+ubuntu+10.10 in google...it seems there is lots of discussion about this, haven't found a solution yet
<ubuntu_> mickster04: isn't there a way to reinstall grub?
<maco> induz_: but not desktop apps
<mickster04> Starminn: yeah thanks
<induz_> maco,  is there any resume maker/builder?
<mickster04> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<GeekMan> i run an ibook g4, ubuntu ppc 10.04 LTS.  i have been worried about my fan on my laptop not turning on . so i googled and found this site :http://tintuc.no-ip.com/linux/tipps/slackintoshibookg4/  (under the topic Thermostat module) can this method be applied to my ubuntu install
<induz_> maco, online i dont know caz i have to give them my ssn etc number
<gbear14275> drc alright at least its not just me... not sure if that is a good thing though :(
<mickster04> !lmsensor | GeekMan:
<induz_> what is that homebank??
<mickster04> GeekMan: ok fine, but look in lmsensor
<mickster04> into*
<GeekMan> mickster04 is that a dir
<induz_> I am having hardtime with ubuntu so i need a BOOK for easy reference like installing from command line, is there any?
<mickster04> GeekMan: no it's a set of tools that can be used to check sensors on a pc
<guntbert> !sensors | GeekMan
<ubottu> GeekMan: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<GeekMan> ok so i just get a package
<induz_> i picked up one from Border but its Old
<mickster04> GeekMan: i personlly habven't had epic amounts of luck with it but you should try it first
<mickster04> guntbert: thanks, i couldn't work out the link
<root____> my winodw crashed
<maco> induz_: homebank does not do taxes. it lets you categorise what spending was restaurants, gifts, utilities, etc. and then you can use that info to help budget. thats all its for
<Starminn> induz_: I'm sure there are plenty of books, but for just command line arguments this should get you started
<mickster04> root____: yeah thgat happens
<Starminn> induz_: Oops, I hit enter. :) http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<tim> Hi maybe I can help I am new to this x-chat and do not understand anything someone could help me a bit
<root____> mickster04: can you give me the links you gave me before?
<maco> !manual | induz_ here's an ebook
<ubottu> induz_ here's an ebook: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Starminn> !ask | tim
<ubottu> tim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mickster04> !ask | tim
<mickster04> root____: i didn't give you any links did i?
<root____> mickster04: so it was someone else with an M in the begining of his name
<mickster04> root____: possibly, what was it about?
<IanWizard> is there any kind of index of PPAs?
<root____> mickster04: restoring grub, after installing windows 7
<tim> sorry did not know, thanks
<GeekMan> can i apt get it?
<mickster04> !grub | root____
<ubottu> root____: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mickster04> GeekMan: yeah, follow the instructions linked to efore
<mickster04> tim: hey it's ok, we give that message to everyone
<tim> is difficult for me to be translated
<mickster04> tim: no help in #ubuntu-es?
<root____> mickster04: ??
<erUSUL> IanWizard: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Clavin12> Has anyone else encountered a problem with random logging out?
<Mike__> synaptic package manager uses apt-get, or aptitude ?
<induz_> maco, ubuntu maual is hard as there are not many pictures to understand
<root____> plz help guys, i have to restore grub!!
<induz_> maco, but thnaks a lot
<erUSUL> !grub2 |  root____
<ubottu> root____: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tim> someone speaks Spanish?
<Starminn> !es | tim
<ubottu> tim: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<GeekMan> i did an aptget that the site told me but it returned saying its alredy the current version
<mickster04> tim: no, this is the english channel
<mickster04> GeekMan: in which case move on to the next instruction
<bc81> tim, you asked that already 3 times under the nicks: tim, tim_ and also tim__
<bc81> wtf
<paq7512> where can i download 10.4.2 x64?
<mickster04> bc81: forgetful spaniard is forgetful?
<bc81> lol
<mickster04> !doanload
<mickster04> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<mickster04> paq7512: see above.
<guntbert> bc81: stay polite please
<drc> bc81: if time speaks very little english, I suspect he doesn't understand "wtf"...which you should use here anyway
<rww> shouldn't **
<bc81> oh give me a break, he's obviously trolling
<drc> s/should/shouldn't
<Clavin12> Anyone else have a problem with ubuntu randomly logging out?
<mickster04> drc isn't it r?
<Starminn> !anyone | Clavin12
<ubottu> Clavin12: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tim> alguien podria ayudarme
<mickster04> drc: not being a regex guy myself, does s also work?
<bc81> Clavin12: Xubuntu did that to me a lot, turns out it was due to X11vnc
<mickster04> !english | tim
<ubottu> tim: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<drc> mickster04: errrrrrrr :)
<MrMintanet2> I love it when people tell you not to use the word "anyone" even though you clearly asked a question.
<rww> tim: please type /join #ubuntu-es to join a Spanish-language channel. #ubuntu is English-language only.
<xangua> Clavin12: want to 1000+ people/bot say no/yes or will you give an explanation of your problem with details¿
<GeekMan> where would the source be for the file
<mickster04> source for what file?
<Jgalt> is there an easy way to repair an internet connection?
<MrMintanet2> xangua, It's not that perfect...  Obviously, not a single person responded with Yes/No, and therefore both you and Starminn are jack asses.
<MrMintanet2> Just saying
<Clavin12> Every time I leave my computer alone for a bit it will go black for a second then take to the login screen as if I had just booted up.
<Starminn> MrMintanet2: I wasn't saying that. Just asking for details. :) Though I'll admit I should probably have used the "details" call. Good point
<mickster04> Jgalt: plug the cable back in
<maco> MrMintanet2: please watch the language
<GeekyAdam> #acro Adam
<GeekyAdam> whoops
<MrMintanet2> maco, Cry
<mickster04> Clavin12: it's the screen saveer
<Datz> Hi, I want to install a virus scanner on an my external Ubuntu HDD install. What is recommended?
<maco> MrMintanet2: no thanks. i'd rather kick.
<mickster04> !virus | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<BluesKaj> Jgalt, ethernet or wifi
<Jgalt> ethernet
<mickster04> Jgalt: try sudo dhclient eth0 (tab complete that)
<Datz> mickster04: thanks, I'll try out clamAV
<mickster04> Datz: yep
<Jgalt> thanks i'll try that
<tim> RWW: thank you very much I've managed to connect to a channel in Spanish but it was a nice gesture to try to help. thanks.
<MrMintanet2> Datz, I use clamAV, but be careful about letting it automatically delete files that are found to be corrupt.  I have had quite a few false positives lately.
<tim> RWW: thank you very much I've managed to connect to a channel in Spanish but it was a nice gesture to try to help. thanks.
<BluesKaj> Jgalt, ping 8.8.8.8 in the terninal , is there a connection ?
<Datz> MrMintanet2: thanks. I'll have to check out that option in the config
<toyman61> Anjunta: I'm able to compile a single file (a project), but I'm not able to load and execute. Error message: "no rule to make target xxx from yyy"
<Jgalt> wanted to use a static ip on network so that I didn't have to keep setting a ports for ssh and I read on a forum that I should uninstall dhcpcd and that didn't work out so well
<Jgalt> right now I'm in windows
<angell> Would it be bad if I made the ext partition 5GB?
<GeekMan> mickster04 it says to run the script in the source where would i find lm-sensors source
<Clavin12> It seems that the finding of youtube flash files in the /tmp folder does not work in ubuntu 10.10, even with hidden files shown. Is this right or am I doing it wrong?
<MrMintanet2> Anyone ever find a linux solution equivalent to Micro$oft Visio?
<mickster04> GeekMan: uhm that doesn't sound too right...link?
<mickster04> MrMintanet2: any modelling language tool will do
<GeekMan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<Jgalt> would an unbuntu iso on a flash drive be able to repair network settings?
<mickster04> GeekMan: give me a second then
<BluesKaj> Jgalt, ok here's a tutorial that might work for you in ubuntu , http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet2: dia maybe?
<tim> bye
<rww> GeekMan: that page says to copy the script file below to a text editor, save, and run it instead of grabbing it from the source.
<ActionParsnip> Jgalt: you can chroot, or even edit config files and such
<GeekMan> OH thx
<ActionParsnip> Clavin12: could use youtube-dl
<MrMintanet2> mickster04, ActionParsnip, I found Google Draw to work well, but it's very... crappy.  :)  DIA is good, but still somewhat limited.  I suppose that I'd probably have found a better solution by now...  Just figured I'd ask.  Thx
<mickster04> GeekMan: http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/iwizard/DistroPackageInstall
<mickster04> GeekMan: that's all you need to do
<bc81> Clavin12: the FF addon "DownloadHelper" works well, too
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet2: does it not fly with wine?
<maco> MrMintanet2: you can add new widgets to dia
<Clavin12> ActionParsnip: All right then. It's just that I saw a video of it clearly working in a previous build, and wonder if something has changed.
<guntbert> MrMintanet: look at dia (not so powerful but easier)
<maco> MrMintanet2: draw them in inkscape (or find some online) and import into dia
<ActionParsnip> Clavin12: not sure dude, sorry
<Starminn> Clavin12: Just bear in mind that Firefox clears its temps when closed.
<Clavin12> yeah
<MrMintanet2> ActionParsnip, I try to stay away from Wine if possible.
<Jgalt> thanks for the help everyone
<Starminn> Clavin12: IT works for me. I always download YuTube videos that way, in /tmp. If it doesn't work for you though then I don't know what to say, really. Just make sure FF is open while you're using them in /tmp.
<Tranbo> how do you enable home/end key in gnome-term?
<GeekMan> mickster04: i did that but it says its the current version
<bc81> Tranbo: alt+hoe i think
<angell> Would it be okay if I made the ext4 5000GB?
<angell> Or is that too small?
<bc81> Tranbo: home* lol
<Cube``> way to tiny
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet2: basic stuff seems to work but its not an app i've used, sorry I can't help more
<Tranbo> i mean when i hit the home key and end key it suppose to send the scan code to my application
<cntb> files and folders on te left side doesnot seem to give me nautilus with menus above .u know file edit view help
<MrMintanet2> ActionParsnip, No prob!  Just looking.  I am trying to draft up a nifty network map on my 10.10 box, but I can't find anything "eye candy-ish" enough.
<StevenTyler> where can I download the ubuntu-restricted* repository from?
<StevenTyler> Need to install stuff on a tablet pc with no network
<FightingNavyman> rww hi :)
<angell> Would I have any trouble later on in the system if I made the ext4 partition under 10000, I have it set on 5000.
<cntb> how do i get it in netbook the easiest way and where is the run field to invoke a command like in start run in win
<ActionParsnip> !info tsnd
<ubottu> Package tsnd does not exist in maverick
<rww> FightingNavyman: hello
<angell> !ext4
<Tranbo> there is instruction on restriction on ubuntu page
<BluesKaj> StevenTyler, sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras in the terminal
<cntb> files and folders on te left side doesnot seem to give me nautilus with menus above .u know file edit view help
<cntb> how do i get it in netbook the easiest way and where is the run field to invoke a command like in start run in win
<Starminn> cntb: "Run" is basically "ALT+F2"
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet2: http://www.searchmarked.com/networking/openoffice-network-diagrams.php  maybe
<bc81> cntb: alt+f2 = run
<StevenTyler> there's no network for the tablet pc
<GeekMan> mickster04: i did that but it says its the current version
<Tranbo> exit
<xangua> !aptoncd | StevenTyler
<ubottu> StevenTyler: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<bc81> cntb: can you please rephrase your other question about nautilus?  i can't understand that
<mkanyicy> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<angell> I am manually installing ubuntu 10.04 and I need to know before I go on further with the installation ( I do not have too much of a hard drive on this older this system to divide -- I am working with a 12GB Hard Drive here )
<ActionParsnip> angell: 12Gb is loads
<angell> ActionParsnip: So 5GB set for the ext4 is okay?
<ActionParsnip> angell: you can get away with 5Gb easily, will have space for updates too
<Wipster> evning all bit of issues with printer, har har har. Apparently support was added in sane 1.0.19 or 20 and I see I have 1.0.21 installed but it doesn't appear on the database when I connect and get asked to choose
<StevenTyler> thanks, i'll check that out
<mickster04> GeekMan: wel then move onto the next bit
<GeekMan> the script? or on the wikii page
<induz_> how can i install cinelerra on Lucid??
<ikonia> induz_: is it in the repos
<GeekMan> i go to kernel preperation ?
<mickster04> GeekMan: i assume you don't have a special kernel? cos if so just do http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/iwizard/Detection
<ActionParsnip> angell: i use 5Gb for /, 3Gb swap and the rest for home on this lappy (has 1.5Gb RAM)
<mickster04> GeekMan: as in if you have the normal kernel use the above lkink
<GeekMan> k
<mickster04> ActionParsnip: is there an amount of RAM where you don't need swap?
<xangua> induz_: follow cinelerra's web instructions
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: if you have enough RAM for your needs then its not needed. No swap ==no hibernate.
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: if I had 4Gb swap and all I did was chat and web browse I wouldn't have swap
<cschneid> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/universe Sources 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<cschneid> why's apt-get update giving me: that
<ikonia> cschneid: repo down
<rww> cschneid: because intrepid is End-of-Lifed, so its repositories are no longer mirrored.
<rww> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cschneid> ahh damn
<ikonia> rww: ahhh better eyes
<cschneid> what's it take to upgrade
<dataviruset> where is the ubuntu 10.04.2 iso? me want :)
<rww> cschneid: see the links ubottu said
<ActionParsnip> cschneid: intrepid is dead and gone
<cschneid> cool - thanks. Didn't realize the server was that old
<cschneid> for an immediate request, is there a way to find the old packages?
<mickster04> ActionParsnip: cool i don't use hibernate
<ActionParsnip> !download | dataviruset
<ubottu> dataviruset: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<GeekMan> it says "root@Beauty-laptop:/home/matt# sensors-detect
<GeekMan> # sensors-detect revision 5818 (2010-01-18 17:22:07 +0100)
<GeekMan> # DMI data unavailable, please consider installing dmidecode 2.7
<GeekMan> # or later for better results.
<GeekMan> "
<FloodBot3> GeekMan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GeekMan> # DMI data unavailable, please consider installing dmidecode 2.7
<rww> cschneid: there's information on where the repositories were moved to on ubottu's link ;)
<GeekMan> or better
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: i have it as a habit, I set swappiness to 0 so its rarely touches
<cschneid> rww: haha, I will just goahead and read that then
<_W5_> bye
<rww> cschneid: (the EOLUpgrades one, that is)
<deuterium> can i access an ext4 root partition (as ubuntu creates by default when installing) transparently as an ext2 partition? i.e. just boot ubuntu using ext2 instead of ext4?
<gbear14275> REALLY!!!!!  this dang wireless is the only thing in between me and success!!!  and i don't have any internet connection for this thing other than a modem and a non-functional wireless card...
<UndiFineD> I request for someone with iptables knowledge, specifically port forwarding
<mickster04> deuterium: ext is the file format? whe you install ubuntu you can select that as the file format...
<gbear14275> anyone know if I can configure a modem port to work with dsl?
<soreau> gbear14275: What card is it?
<ikonia> deuterium: why would you want to do that
<mickster04> !deatils | UndiFineD:
<mickster04> !details | UndiFineD:
<ubottu> UndiFineD:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> gbear14275: modem port ?
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: what is the product line in the output of:  sudo lshw -C network
<UndiFineD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568450/
<gbear14275> tew-226pc, rtl8180L is what lspci is reporting
<ikonia> UndiFineD: #netfilter is the iptables channel
<dataviruset> ActionParsnip: the thing is 10.04.2 isn't there yet. but the release date is today :(
<deuterium> mickster04: afaik, the default is ext4. yes, it could be set differently at install.
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, lshw isn't installed
<soreau> ! who | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<deuterium> ikonia: i run ubuntu inside a vmware virtual machine and shrink tools don't work for ext4 partitions, only ext2.
<UndiFineD> thanks ikonia
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RTL8180L
<gbear14275> soreau, sorry
<ikonia> deuterium: doesn't use vmware tools with it
<ActionParsnip> dataviruset: try a little later
<ischliky> is anyone familiar with having 3 or more monitors in ubuntu, making it 1 large desktop, the only guides i seem to find seem horridly outdated
<ikonia> deuterium: "don't" sorry
<ikonia> ischliky: how many video cards
<dataviruset> ActionParsnip: ok, but i'm in a hurry :p
<Datz> MrMintanet: I don't see a man page for clamav, does it go by another name?
<ischliky> likely using 2 cards, hoping for a 2:2 set up that is all one desktop
<deuterium> ikonia: well, i created a clone now, effectively shrinking the image without vmware tools. but i'm still interested in whether one can just boot into ext2 instead of ext4.
<ActionParsnip> Datz: you can install calmtk and use a GUI
<ischliky> mostly i found some conflicting information about 3d acceleration being avaiable on all the screens
<ikonia> deuterium: it's based on the same core file system but a much later version, it's not look ext3 being ext2+journal
<ikonia> ischliky: how many video cards
<Datz> ActionParsnip: ah, ok thanks I'll consider that
<Datz> ActionParsnip: have you used it, is it any good?
<ischliky> ikonia: 2 cards, both nvidia
<ActionParsnip> Datz: i recommend you add the clamav ppa for newer defs and engine
<ActionParsnip> Datz: yeah its sweet
<Datz> ActionParsnip: thanks, I will
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, thanks... although I thought this was all resolved in 10.04... what confuses me is that it just can't see networks in 10.10
<Datz> ActionParsnip: ubottu have any info on that?
<ikonia> ischliky: ok, so you won't get 3 acceleration, you can use twinview, but that only supports multiple monitors on one card, or the non-propitary drivers, in which case no acceleration
<xangua> didn't know there was a ppa for it :)
<Valkyrie> ./golly: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5: version `GLIBCPP_3.2' not found (required by ./golly)
<Nokio> Hi all, im am learning bash script and i was wondering if someone can take a look at this. http://pastebin.com/rJGs8Y8M    If someone can give me a hint to help me learn that would be great
<deuterium> ikonia: i thought the main advantage of the ext* series being backwards compatibility, i.e. exty can be accessed as ext(y-1)
<ActionParsnip> Datz: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav/+archive/ppa
<Valkyrie> I don't know why that's coming up. It's a very discreat error. No real information.
<StevenTyler> Looks like there are no deb packages on Sourceforge for APTonCD
<Datz> ActionParsnip: thanks
<gbear14275> soreau, ikonia, yeah, I have a modem port on this laptop, tecra8000 (1999ish) and a pcmcia port which I'm trying to get this wireless card working on... other than that I have no network connection.  I have a dsl connection here.. wondering if I can use the modem to connect
<ischliky> ikonia: thank you for information, will stick with just 2 monitors then for now, as i need 3d acceleration more then i need 4 screens
<ikonia> deuterium: it is backward compatible, but I wouldn't want to make that jump
<deuterium> ikonia: hm ok. thx
<GeekMan> Note: there is no driver for Analog Devices ADT7467 or ADT7468 yet.
<ActionParsnip> Nokio: i'd ask in #bash
<GeekMan> No modules to load, skipping modules configuration.
<willystylee>  Can someone help me? i bought a KVM switch and i'm trying to use it to have it connected to my main PC (win7) and my new machine i just installed ubuntu on. I hooked it up properly, and tried using it. It worked when switching from the win7 machine to the ubuntu one, but after the (1st and only) successful switch, ubuntu just didn't seem to recognize my mouse or keyboard which are both USB
<willystylee> (plugged into kvm switch)
<cschneid> rww: thanks for the help, stopgap completed, will schedule a full upgrade for later.
<ikonia> willystylee: does the kvm support linux ?
<willystylee> ikonia: i dont know, it says it works for sun win and mac
<Datz> ActionParsnip: I'm not seeing a package clamtk
<ikonia> willystylee: ok, so checking Linux support is worth while
<willystylee> i dont know why it woundnt be bale to work with linux tho
<willystylee> be able*
<GeekMan> so now what No modules to load, skipping modules configuration.
<willystylee> soo....
<willystylee> ?
<ikonia> willystylee: why ? Linux works difference from Windows and Solaris, so checking the support is quite important
<Datz> ActionParsnip: sorry my fault it's there (typo)
<willystylee> isnt there some sorta workaround??
<ikonia> willystylee: ???? you don't even know if it's supported, what are you trying to work around
<GeekMan> mickster04: i finished but there was no driver for the device
<mickster04> yeah
<mickster04> i'va had that issue before :/
<soreau> gbear14275: Do you see wlan0 iface in the output of iwconfig?
<willystylee> well thanks for not helping
<ActionParsnip> Datz: no worries dude
<soreau> ikonia: I thought nouveau had acceleration working for some cards. Is it not in ubuntu yet?
<ikonia> soreau: it depends on the cards, and certainly not over multiple monitors
<GeekMan> drat :( its never over heated
<gbear14275> soreau, yes
<soreau> ikonia: You mean multiple cards?
<mickster04> GeekMan: well i am out :p
<GeekMan> but as a pc user its doesnt fell right to have a fan that doesnt sound liek its working
<soreau> gbear14275: Does 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid' show AP's?
<ikonia> soreau: he wanted to span 3 monitors across two physical video cards
<GeekMan> FAIL :(
<GeekMan> thanks though
<Datz> ActionParsnip: something like this: -> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa  ?
<soreau> ikonia: Right, but are you saying not even multiple outputs work for just one card with nouveau?
<gbear14275> soreau, wlan0 No scan results <--  there are at least 5 local networks (apartment building)
<soreau> gbear14275: hmm.. is the interface up? ifconfig wlan0 up
<ikonia> soreau: you'll get multiple outputs on one card, sure
<soreau> ikonia: Oh ok. I misunderstood what you said then
<gbear14275> soreau, yeah its up
<ikonia> soreau: no, I said it's not going to happen on 2 cards acting as one
<ikonia> soreau: as in 2 physical cards
<Datz> ActionParsnip: gpg: key 5ADC2037: public key "Launchpad PPA for Clamav Update Team" imported <br> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found <br> gpg: Total number processed: 1  <- that ok?
<soreau> gbear14275: Well if scanning that way doesn't work, what about 'sudo iw dev wlan0 scan' (if you can get iw installed)
<gbear14275> iw not installed...
<gbear14275> what package is it in? soreau
<soreau> !info iw
<ubottu> iw (source: iw): tool for configuring Linux wireless devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.19-1 (maverick), package size 33 kB, installed size 128 kB
<soreau> gbear14275: iw :)
<gbear14275> soreau, crap, can't find it
<gbear14275> one sec... may have to try and download it and move it over manually
<soreau> gbear14275: but if scanning doesn't work, it's probably a driver issue.
<soreau> gbear14275: Is this maverick?
<ActionParsnip> Datz: indeed, thats you adding the ppa
<gbear14275> soreau, 10.10
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Datz: What additional does the clamav ppa provide?
<ActionParsnip> soreau: later definitions and engine version than the official repos
<soreau> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<Datz> ActionParsnip: thanks. defs are updated it says, not sure how to add a newer engine though
<Datz> soreau: I'm guessing updated virus database
<soreau> Datz: I thought it downloaded the database from a server separately
<ActionParsnip> Datz: its all in the updates from the PPA
<Datz> ActionParsnip: I see
<Zaulx_I> ciao a tutti
<ikonia> !it | Zaulx_I
<ubottu> Zaulx_I: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ddd> how to show log of gnome-panel?
<Datz> ActionParsnip: any reason when I add the root directory of my windows drive to be scanned it runs quickly and says scanned only four files?
<bhirsch> Anyone have a minute for a question?
<bhirsch> I recently installed Ubuntu on a ThinkPad 510. My machine often has trouble waking up after going to sleep or hibernating. I've been told patches are easy to find if I Google around. But I haven't found anything. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> Datz: try:  gksudo  clamtk
<Datz> ActionParsnip: I see an option that needed to be checked was scan dirs inside dirs
<StevenTyler> All APTonCD files from Sourceforge seems to have disappeared.
<StevenTyler> Even source files
<ActionParsnip> StevenTyler: aptoncd is in the repos
<Datz> funny that wouldn't be checked by default :P
<StevenTyler> oh ok
<Datz> (recursive scan)
<ActionParsnip> !info aptoncd | StevenTyler
<ubottu> StevenTyler: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1 (maverick), package size 260 kB, installed size 1944 kB
<Datz> ActionParsnip: if your clamav engine newer than  0.96.5?
<gbear14275> soreau, got iw installed, no value returned
<gbear14275> how would I import the kernel driver from previous releases into this one?
<induz> hello I have an iso file i dont have DVD/Cd burner right now, How can i mount those files on Lucid?
<induz> <induz_> is it possible
<soreau> gbear14275: It might be a driver issue then. Look for any interesting messages in syslog or the output of dmesg
<soreau> gbear14275: It was working before? Then you need to file a bug
<induz> without burning on DVD/CD is it possible to load iso file on Lucid
<maco> induz: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/your.iso  /mnt
<soreau> induz: mount -o loop /what/maco/said
<Nisstyre> maco, no need to specify the filesystem type
<Nisstyre> mount can detect it automatically
<maco> Nisstyre: usually yes, but ive had it fail at that with isos, so i do it to be safe
<induz> what is the final command to mount iso
<gbear14275> soreau, it worked with LM9 (which is based on 10.04)  also doesn't work with lm10...
<induz> is there any GUI for that?
<maco> Nisstyre: granted, that was a few years ago, but now its habit
<maco> induz: no, no gui. there should be. hrmph. i should take that as a papercut next release cycle
<maco> induz: the thing i said will work
<brontoeee> what would it mean when viewing remote ftp folders in nautilus : the permissions of 'folder name' cant be determined ?
<soreau> maco: papercut?
<induz> maco,  what is -t there?
<Nisstyre> induz, I doubt it, because that would be a waste. Normally stuff gets mounted automatically because it's put under /dev and programs like nautilus mount them for you.
<gbear14275> soreau, how can I look through the syslog and dmesg?  on xubuntu... log viewer doesn't seem to be installed
<Nisstyre> but with isos you have to do it manually
<ActionParsnip> Datz: that's what I have
<soreau> gbear14275: cat /var/log/syslog && dmesg
<Datz> ActionParsnip: great thanks. (says it is outdated so I was wondering)
<maco> induz: it tells it the filesystem type. iso9660 is what cds are.  it shouldnt be necessary to include that bit, but it also won't hurt anything
<maco> soreau: the Hundred Papercuts project is a project to fix small usability things that make using Ubuntu just a little less pleasant
<soreau> maco: Ah ok
<maco> Nisstyre: well what im talking about writing a patch for is to have "right click -> Use as CD" in Nautilus and Dolphin
<maco> Nisstyre: only for .iso files
<Nisstyre> maco, that might be ok
<maco> it shouldnt be *too* hard
<Nisstyre> what about .img files?
<maco> harder to be sure of what's inside... so id start with just iso
<ActionParsnip> Datz: the clamav ppa gets updated more regularly than the ubuntu ones
<ActionParsnip> Nisstyre: acetoneiso can mount img
<maco> Datz: the ppa is where Scott puts super-new releases of ClamAV to be tested before they move into ubuntu a few days (or a week-ish?) later
<gbear14275> soreau, wow... um, its been printing to screen for 2 min now
<induz> maco,  i used sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/your.iso  /mnt but its just giving me details about commands
<maco> induz: did you change /path/to/your.iso to actually be the path to your iso?
<Nisstyre> induz, make sure you use the actual full path to where the iso file is
<induz> my iso file is on /home/user/Desktop/file.iso
<induz> i did this;sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /home/myName/Desktop  /mnt
<ActionParsnip> induz: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /home/user/Desktop/file.iso /media/iso
<maco> induz: Desktop is the folder. you need the actual iso
<computer_> hows everyone doing
<gbear14275> soreau, I'm seeing lots of ieee80211 messages
 * ActionParsnip likes a /media/iso mount point :)
<maco> ActionParsnip: i tend to just mount right on /media/cdrom -- it makes media players happy
<Nisstyre> yeah, putting CDs under /mnt makes no sense
<Nisstyre> I use /mnt for network stuff
<maco> ActionParsnip: but i think that mountpoint only exists by default if you do have a physical one, so... figured i wouldnt assume it was there
<ActionParsnip> maco: tru, although most can play ISOs as-is
<maco> ActionParsnip: O_o
<ActionParsnip> maco: vlc can
<maco> vlc isnt most!
<soreau> gbear14275: I'm not sure about your chipset but you might try googling. You're probably not the only one with this problem
<Nisstyre> ActionParsnip, what about mplayer?
<maco> it's one thing!
<Nisstyre> I assume it can if vlc can
<Starlight> Good night folks..
<gbear14275> soreau, there is suprisingly little in the last year...
<SUFLEX> FireFox Speed dial plugin does not save tab-bookmarks. after Firefox  reset all the SD bookmarks dissapear.
<gbear14275> soreau, it would be alot easier too if the broken laptop had an alternative to just wireless card
<SUFLEX> and default session manager does not work correctly
<ActionParsnip> Nisstyre: most likely, mplayer is the daddy :)
<gbear14275> thats it... I'm going to best buy to get a wireless card
<goltoof> тест
<helo> anyone else have problems with banshee stopping playback at the last second of tracks, instead of going to the next song?
<maco> !ru | goltoof
<ubottu> goltoof: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<FightingNavyman> ubottu english please
<helo> heh
<FightingNavyman> freaking bot D:
<FightingNavyman> OMG he's a bot wtf D:
<rww> s/freaking/awesome/
<induz> maco, Yes its mounted now thanks
<rww> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<goltoof> maco:  wrong room :)
<FightingNavyman> i was like wtf why he pm me
<induz> but its a MS application so i can not run on Ubuntu
<maco> induz: wine?
<ActionParsnip> induz: cedega? CrossOver Office?
<maco> FightingNavyman: watch the language in your abbreviations
<FightingNavyman> huh
<goltoof> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<FightingNavyman> I didnt say anything bad. :(
<mickster04> I <3 ubottu
<induz> maco,thats what i thought that it would work on wine but it fails
<maco> induz: oh
<induz> crossover is a paid service is it?
<[deXter]> FightingNavyman: What do you think the * stands for in WT* ? >_>
<mickster04> induz: yeah
<FightingNavyman> oh
<maco> induz: yeah, and its based on an old enough version of wine that its not really got an advantage anymore
<FightingNavyman> ok then ill say: wt(
<FightingNavyman> :P
<[deXter]> FightingNavyman: Cool by me :)
<FightingNavyman> or just go back to idle :|
<datron> hi
<mickster04> induz: did you check out play on linux? did that have visio listed?
<mickster04> datron: hullo
<induz> pocket is tight so please dont suggest me something for pay
<[deXter]> FightingNavyman: Or use wtd
<FightingNavyman> LOL
<rww> or use English
<datron> how are you
<FightingNavyman> or
<induz> playonelinux is installed on my system but i dont know how to use it
<FightingNavyman> use omgwt(bbq
<FightingNavyman> :D
<induz> i checked it on synaptec
<rww> "you should avoid any language which may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such language." ~ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<goltoof> or ask a support question involving ubuntu, and stay on topic
<mickster04> induz: go to applicaitons > games > playonlinux
<rww> throwing random symbols in obvious places = obfuscation.
<gbear14275> what does, "error opening terminal: unknown." mean when trying to run nano?
<[deXter]> rww: Yes but 'd' isnt a random symbol, its stands for duck :)
<induz> mickster04, i dont have 3d acceleration on my system so its giving me warning
<goltoof> guys, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you don't have any ubuntu related discussion
<mickster04> induz: meh you don't need it for visio
<mickster04> gbear14275: are you in terminal?
<datron> nedir bu
<induz> hopw can i have 3d accelera
<mickster04> induz: ignore it, carry on
<induz> Its downloading something now
<gbear14275> mickster04, yeah, I was, just restarted
<induz> mickster04, hope iots not just games as my brother will not like it/
<induz> why its under games?
<mickster04> gbear14275: so what did you type? if you're in terminal just typing nano should work?
<mickster04> induz: cos it started out and it's main focus is integration of windows games using wine, but it now does other programs too
<induz> mickster04, how can i have #d acc??
<gbear14275> mickster04, the error above was what I got
<datron> selam
<mickster04> induz: a what now?
<mickster04> !en | datron
<ubottu> datron: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<induz> 3d acceleration on my system
<fil_> hi
<mickster04> gbear14275: well that doesn't make sense,
<induz> michael99, 3D acce
<datron> what
<mickster04> induz: you need a graphics card and drivers that support it
<Datz> maco: ah, thanks
<mickster04> datron: yoiu have a problem?
<induz> mickster04, as per my knowledge the graphic card is integrated on this sytem Dell dimensin
<soreau> induz: What kind of gpu is it?
<mickster04> induz: yeah don't worry about it
<mickster04> it's not important
<induz> mickster04, its still downloading something
<mickster04> induz: yeah
<martin__> im running on latest ubuntu + latest skype - if record myself via the basic sound recorder everything is just perfect, but skype - the mic isn't working at all... any hints?
<mickster04> induz: i recommend going to the playonlin ux website for guides on how to use it
<induz> soreau, i checked with lspci
<soreau> induz: What does lspci|grep VGA say?
<Kyle__> Anyone here familiar with ubuntu enterprise cloud?
<mickster04> !anyone
<soreau> ! anyone | Kyle__
<ubottu> Kyle__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<induz> can i run MS Words effectively with  bulleted effect on .docx
<mickster04> induz: bulleted effect?
<induz> mickster04, on resume how u use bullet ... effect
<Kyle__> It's a fairly specialized branch of ubuntu, I was half hoping someone was going to say, "No, but /join #UEC, they know there"
 * Kyle__ already checked, empty channel.
<Kyle__> How do you move the master node in UEC?
<mickster04> induz: bullet points? why bother with ms word, use openoffice?
<computer_> any linux virus scanners that work on windows files also??\
<mickster04> computer_: clamav
<Kyle__> computer_: All of them do from what I know
<computer_> mickster85: thanks :)
<mickster04> !antivirus | computer_
<ubottu> computer_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<computer_> Kyle__ :P
<Kyle__> computer_: ClamAV is great for that, and also AVG Free.
 * Kyle__ shrugs
<induz> maco, the iso files is installed but i can not use it on Ubuntu
<soreau> computer_: I think clamav does
<computer_> Kyle__, mickster84: Thanks Ill go see
<mickster04> !tab | computer_
<ubottu> computer_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<induz> mickster04, my professor keeps sending me those docx files
<mickster04> induz:  yeah open office can open them
<mickster04> induz: and tell him not to
<induz> when i open them on OO, they all get messed up
<computer_> is it command line.. ? clamav
<mneptok> induz: tell your professor to either use Free formats, or buy you a license for the software you need.
<mickster04> induz: well tell him he should be using just .doc
<soreau> computer_: yes
<Kyle__> computer_: It's not installed by default, you'll have to apt-get it.
<induz> whole of school uses that MS office he says
<mickster04> induz: yeah he can save in .doc
<computer_> Kyle__ so im suppose to figure out how to use a commnand line virus scanner now ? :S :P
<Kyle__> induz: Sorry.  I know how it is.  Same at my uni.
<induz> i have to go the library to get those files done
<jrib> induz: try google docs maybe?
<soreau> computer_: Its easy. Just apt-get install clamav && clamav --help
<Kyle__> computer_: It's really damn easy though, once you read the man page.  If you want a gui, check out avg's site for their free linux one.
<computer_> Kyle__: Ahh opkay
<induz> he saves on .doc and sends me, when i work on them on OO and send them to him all bullets get messed up
<induz> or fdfew words get chopped off
<jrib> induz: though you should speak to your professor about it.  Maybe he can export as pdf?  He might not know that he can actually do that
<computer_> soreau, yes thank you I will do that
<mickster04> induz: no they don't not in the latest ooo
<Kyle__> induz: What format are you saving in?
<soreau> computer_: see also ClamAV FAQ
<Dj-Toast> Hi, Quick question ,  im trying to create a raid 5 array on 3 disk but its all fine until i reboot then my drives notation changes.   I mount the raid using the UUID but the raid itself is created of /dev/sda1, /dev/sdb1 etc.   Anyone have a permannant way to have the sata deteded on the same device name every time?
<mickster04> induz: also OOo can read .docx anyway
<soreau> computer_: see also http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/support/faq/
<mneptok> induz: a massive percentage of word processing docs can be saved as RTF with no ill effect on formatting, style, or features
<Kyle__> induz: You may be saving it to a different version of word's format than he's using, and that could confuse the _hell_ out of word sometimes.
<mickster04> lunch bbiab
<induz> I save on .doc on OO but when i open the same doc file on MS word in school, the starting letters get chopped off caz of bullet effect on them
<Biszkopcik> PIERWSZY !
<maco> induz: if you're just sending it for someone to look at but not edit, id just go with pdf
<Logan_WP> !caps | Biszkopcik
<ubottu> Biszkopcik: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Biszkopcik> ubottu: stfu ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Biszkopcik> -.-
<Logan_WP> !language | Biszkopcik
<Kyle__> induz: Yes, but what version of doc?  Try save-as, select 2000's format or somefin.
<ubottu> Biszkopcik: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<induz> doc version for 2003
<Biszkopcik> okey
<Kyle__> induz: Then try saving it old, open it in OO (make sure it's OK), then send it to him.  You may have better luck that way?
<induz> mickster04, now its asking to run. install, remove, configure or close what should i do with PlayOnlinux
<induz> Kyle__, thansk for suggestion , i will do it
<andai> airsnort package not exists?
<Datz> andai: don't think so, try aircrack-ng
<andai> ty
<andai> so quiet here, amazing
<andai> usually a page per minute :D
<Datz> yea, it just slowed (oddly enough just as I cleared my scrollback text)
<Dj-Toast> anyone have a way to make the sata detection static for use in linux raid?
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: You can list your drives by UUID instead of sd
<coffeerage> Hi, I had the OTRS ticket tracking system installed to try it out. I decided I didn't like it and wanted to go back to Request Tracker. I installed it, but I cannot get the Apache2 server to start. It is telling me "invalid user: otrs" and I cannot find the configuration where it is still trying to use OTRS settings. I've tried removing & reinstalling the apache2 packages
<Dj-Toast> Kyle_ : i searched for creating raid with UUID but I couldnt find anything.   Do you think doing mdadm --create..... /dev/UUIDs would work?
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: I think /dev/disk/by-id/<UUID>
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: ls /dev/disk/by-id/
<Kyle__> :)
<AndroUser2> random question, anyone know command to open multiple ie tabs using vbacript? work sucks and uses winblows
<AndroUser2> *vbscript
<Dj-Toast> Kyle__: Ok i guess ill drop my array and recreate using those instead.  Just sucks i was planning to use WEBMIN to manage the raid :(
<Kyle__> AndroUser2: I (used to) know how to do it in waitr, and that just wraps com in ruby, so should be easy enough...
<Skyblayde> hello, can someone direct me to someone who knows the graphics issues very well?
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: Ah.  Sorry.
<coz_> Skyblayde,  it might be best to describe the issue for everyone
<coffeerage> I'll try this... I installed OTRS manually downloading the source, not via the package manager. Is there a way to find the name of the package I installed manually so I may purge it?
<Kyle__> AndroUser2: Ruby-watir is actually prety easy...maybe you could find an example and port it to vbscript (I recall this being pretty easy, but it was 3+ years ago)
<coz_> coffeerage,  did you keep the source package?
<Logan_WP> !winblows | AndroUser2
<ubottu> AndroUser2: Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked, and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<coffeerage> coz_, just the .tar.gz file
<AndroUser2> yeah, i can get it to open 1 web address but not multiple.
<Kyle__> coffeerage: Some nicely written packages have an uninstall target in make,  Try going into the source and trying make uninstall
<Skyblayde> I have installed not only the Ubuntu Propriet drivers for my NVIDIA geforce 460 card, but also tried purging them and installing the latest drivers from nvidia's site.  Both with no luck in correcting this extremely low resolution rate in which i am experiencing now, on my 1920x1080 DVI-D Flatscreen Monitor
<Kyle__> ubottu: you tell him for denegrating win311 like that.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AndroUser2> sysObj.Shell "c:..", "address"
<rww> I apologize for the incoming modespam.
<Skyblayde> the resolution is 75 x 75
<coz_> coffeerage, mm ok well a crap way of doing this is to reinstall via thesource and then in the source folder  sudo make uninstall
<Skyblayde> the highest i can get it to is, at 680x
<coz_> coffeerage,  other wise you may have to manually search and delete the directories
<folklore> lol at coffeerage, funny nick
<coffeerage> coz_, gotcha. I just extracted again, went into directory and tried sudo make uninstall. Gave me "no rule to make target 'uninstall'". Is this because I haven't configured it etc.?
<Skyblayde> I have installed not only the Ubuntu Propriet drivers for my NVIDIA geforce 460 card, but also tried purging them and installing the latest drivers from nvidia's site.  Both with no luck in correcting this extremely low resolution rate in which i am experiencing now, on my 1920x1080 DVI-D Flatscreen Monitor the resolution is 75 x 75 the highest i can get it to is, at 680x
<coz_> coffeerage,  right because that was not compiled yetr
<folklore> anyway I got new ubuntu installed, and cc, wish ubuntu included by default tbh though
<coffeerage> folklore, thanks :)
<Kyle__> ConcreteVitamin: Often it has to be configured before you can do that, or even compiled.
<Kyle__> silly tab comletion error
<coffeerage> coz_ ok I'll try that, thanks! thanks to Kyle as well
<coz_> coffeerage,  you would have to  recompile and install via source and then cd into source folder and make uninstall
<Kyle__> no problem.
<Skyblayde> it is strange being stuck in extremely low resolution
<bwallen> I've got some files with unicode character file names (Russian to be exact), but they show up as question marks in bash. How can I get them to show up correctly?
<Kyle__> bwallen: What terminal are you using?
<Kyle__> bwallen: Gnome temrinal is actually pretty good with UTF chars...
<bwallen> kyle__: xterm
<Skyblayde> I just bought this video card
<Kyle__> bwallen: launch uxterm, and see what it looks like.
<bwallen> kyle__ I don't have gnome installed. This is a server
<bwallen> ok
<Kyle__> bwallen: IIRC, this is a term problem, not a bash problem :)
<Logan_WP> !repeat | Skyblayde
<ubottu> Skyblayde: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LS1> hello, I'm having trouble setting ubuntu to 1920x1080. laptop connected to external samsung 24" lcd via HDMI....I tried adding a new modeline and all but it seems to add to a diff device and can't pick that res. can anyone help?
<Ziber> Using fdisk, can you really only create 4 partitions?
<Kyle__> Ziber: You can create 4 primary partitions.
<Kyle__> Ziber: You can create an extended partion as one of those, and logical partitions inside of it.  A holdover from the old DOS days.\
<Ziber> Kyle__: I notice I can create extended partitions as well. What is an extended partition?
<functor> LS1: same problem :)
<functor> Its the graphics card I think
<Kyle__> Ziber: It's a partition you can make logical partitions in.
<functor> doesnt work on windows either for intel graphics
<Ziber> Hm.
<LS1> functor, I am using an ATI Radeon HD card =)
<Ziber> and mounting them like /dev/hdb1p1?
<functor> I dunno then
<Kyle__> Ziber: If the limmit of 4 is troublesome to you, you may want to consider using LVM.
<Guest61418> hey guys, im having an issue with ubuntu changing the id of my drive at every boot, so its mounting a different drive each time. Any ideas?
<Ziber> What is LVM exactly? I've heard of it...
<KB1JWQ> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Kyle__> Ziber: Logical Volume Management.  It's weonderful.  Go read that howto ubotto mentioned.
<coffeerage> coz_ i ended up finding the apache file that was trying to load using the OTRS user that didn't exist anymore, it was in envvars; got it up and working now. thanks again!
<magicianlord> does anyone know how to fix the issue: thunar-volman, unrecognized usb device
<magicianlord> it is not mounting
<Kyle__> magicianlord: Did you check your logs and see what it work?
<angell> problem
<Kyle__> OK, my info is out of date, grub _will_ work booting off of LVM... so why doesn't anyone do it?  LVM is so much nicer!
<Logan_WP> !problem | angell
<ubottu> angell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hillhacker> hiiiiii
<Dj-Toast> Kyle_: sorry to bug you again.. but checking the UUIDs closer they all get the same id for all the partion in the array. so i cant realy create the array by id.
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: Errr...that's odd.
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: They all show up as different UUIDs in my array...
<Hillhacker> hiiiiiii..........
<Dj-Toast> kyle__:  i get different one if i do blkid /dev/sdd
<Dj-Toast> but /dev/sdd1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdb1 all have same UUID
<magicianlord> Kyle__: it doesnt work with the newthunar
<yenn_2001> hola
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: maybe I meant /dev/disk/by-uuid
 * Kyle__ whistles
<marouane> salam
<Kyle__> Yup, of course _I_ said taht the first time.  YOu're just misremenbering.
<marouane> hello
<feyd> can anyone help me with session startup at boot?
<yenn_2001> alalguien que able espa;ol
<Logan_WP> !anyone | feyd
<ubottu> feyd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Logan_WP> !es | yenn_2001
<ubottu> yenn_2001: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<feyd> I'm having issues with sessions and boot
<estupendo> Hello, my dvd-rw drive no longer recognizes blank dvds, only blank cd's, also xubuntu doesn't automount audio cd's just data any hint about this would be appreciated
<a_p3rson> !xubuntu | estupendo
<ubottu> estupendo: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Dj-Toast> Kyle_: so you see all your drives part of the array in the by-uuid.  In mine I only see md0 but not the actual drives.
<estupendo> a_p3rson: also happens with my alternate installation of ubuntu 10.04
<a_p3rson> ahh
<a_p3rson> well, it could be that your media player is taking over mounting of an audio cd...not sure though
<elijah1> is the xorg.conf the same as the nvidia-settings-rc file in home? I am trying to get my screen configuration files saved..
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: Odly not, it's only showing me ones that are currently in use.
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: I know I've done this, let me think....
<yenn_2001> hola
<Logan_WP> !es | yenn_2001
<ubottu> yenn_2001: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<yenn_2001> no hay nadie conectado en el canal
<Logan_WP> yenn_2001: no podemos ayudarte aqui
<Dj-Toast> Kyle_: i wonder if my issue is not simply that in the mdconf i only have DEVICE partitions /dev/sde1 for the section where it says By default scan all partitions..
<kevdog> evening everyone
<angell> I am trying to install ubuntu through unetbootin with the iso on a usb flash drive, but when I get half way through it tells me that is unable to unmount the cdrom
<Dj-Toast> Kyle_: im thinking this should autoscan for the partions but it doesnt because i have 1 specified?
<computer__> hey howcome window aminations never work for me,. lol
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: If you move the old conf out of the way, you can autoscan to the conf file.  I know that works.
<estupendo> a_p3rson: how would I know and how would it affect blank media?
<Dj-Toast> kyle_ just rename mdconf?
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: yup.
<Logan_WP> !compiz | computer_
<ubottu> computer_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Logan_WP> oops
<Logan_WP> !compiz | computer__
<ubottu> computer__: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: I think its just mdadm --examine --scan >& mdadm.conf but I don't do that daily :) so check it first of course.
<angell> What is it seeing as my cdrom? Is it seeing the usb or the cdrom itself
<a_p3rson> estupendo: ohh i thought that it was only with audio cd's although it could be trying to burn to blank ones, try switching your media player between on and off, one of them should bypass it
<a_p3rson> not sure tho...
<mrgordian> is there no xorg.conf in 10.10? If not, how would I go about changing resolutions and panning for a tv?
<Logan_WP> !xorg.conf | mrgordian
<ubottu> mrgordian: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<estupendo>  a_p3rson: I use mpd and vlc only, none of them autoloads removeable media
<angell> !unmount
<computer__> hey are there any apps that have free texting with em
<a_p3rson> estupendo: oh well then i dont know
<Dj-Toast> Kyle_: rebooted and had the issue again my sdc is now something different.
<a_p3rson> computer__: try voice.google.com
<estupendo> estupendo: thank you
<Dj-Toast> Kyle_: array failed to mount
<computer__> a_p3rson: okay I will. TY :D
<a_p3rson> no problem
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: Ugh.  Does it change _every_ time?
<Dj-Toast> Kyle_: ya pretty much.. if I reboot a couple of time it will fall in place and mount it.
<angell> !installation
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Logan_WP> !pmbot | angell
<Logan_WP> !msg the bot | angell
<ubottu> angell: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: Damn.  That's just... weird.  I _know_ you can do this by UUID.  Maybe you can find a howto :/  Sorry.
<Dj-Toast> Kyle_: ok ill continue my quest.  Good think im in TESTING for building a NAS and not having all my data on it already :)
<Dj-Toast> err thing
<freesoft> hi
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: it's ugly, but maybe /dev/disks/by-path/ will work?  I mean, it shouldnt change which SATA/scsi id it shows up as... I think.
<estupendo> Hello, my dvd-rw drive no longer recognizes blank dvds, only blank cd's, any hint about this would be much appreciated
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: Oh, quick thing to remember, if you at all can, use the whole device, not a partition for your md device.
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: That way you dont' have to worry about alignment issues.  I had a day to play with an external 4-bay sata array before I had to put data on it a week or two ago.
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: Putting the MD device on partitions was a huge performance hit.
<angell> Is there a FAQ anywhere retaining to errors with the installation of Ubuntu with the unmounting of devices?
<angell> Or is this a bug in Ubuntu's installation?
<lithpr> does anyone know how to define which packages come from which repos?  in particular, i want to limit only a limited number of packages to pull from getdeb/playdeb.
<Haqqkcb> Hi all
<Dj-Toast> Kyle__: oh.. so instead of doing a LINUXRAID partition spaning the full size you just target the /dev/sda rather than /dev/sda1?
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: Yes.
<Kyle__> Dj-Toast: I mean, if you manually align the partition, then it's moot, but if you didn't, or don't want to bother, use /dev/sda rather than /dev/sda1
<Haqqkcb> I need help with apache
<lithpr> I don't want to download an updated package from the getdeb repository unless it is one of a predefined set of packages.
<Dj-Toast> Kyle_: Tx for the hit Ill change this right now..   Maybe thats my source of issues from the start :)
<Dewey24> estupendo: did it worked before?
<Dj-Toast> errr.. geess Hint :)
<Logan_WP> !apache | Haqqkcb
<ubottu> Haqqkcb: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<amagee> does anyone know how to tell ack-grep to ignore particular files (not file types)?
<angell> !ubuntu FAQs
<Logan_WP> !msgthebot | angell
<Dewey24> estupendo: I mean did the DVD recognized DVD's before?
<ubottu> angell: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Haqqkcb> Installed apache but cant find folders
<Haqqkcb> Test page shows
<magicianlord> any ideas? thunar-volman does not work
<magicianlord> it's not mouting
<mylisto> hey everyone
 * Kyle__ avoids hitting, in general.
<angell> It is telling me that the problem is unknown.
<rlankfo> :D
<Kyle__> Ah well, time to head home
<Dewey24> Haqqkcb: apache-common was also installed?
<angell> Is there a certain site that I can go to that can help me with my issue regarding unmounting the device? or installation issues, really?
<mylisto> audacity keeps on crashing...so I started it up with terminal and when it crashed I got a "segmentation fault" in terminal...nothing more, nothing less...What can I do?
<Haqqkcb> I heard linux is the illuminati
<bjhaid> i want to change ownership of a file from root to general, please how do i do this
<Logan_WP> !ot | Haqqkcb
<ubottu> Haqqkcb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<angell> !error unmounting cdrom
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Logan_WP> mylisto: Please ask that in #audacity.
<Logan_WP> angell: Please stop playing with the bot.
<Dewey24> !details | angell
<ubottu> angell: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Haqqkcb> Why is ubuntu pandering to africans
<mylisto> haqqkcb: pandering?
<uRock_> why not?
<uRock_> they are people for freedom
<Haqqkcb> Libux is the kkk
<Logan_WP> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
#ubuntu 2011-02-18
<angell> My PROBLEM IS.. This installation that this installation keeps giving me errors regarding it not being able to unmount the cdrom...
<uRock_> gee, feeling nice today rww?
<Blue1> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Aikar> wasnt there a kernel update the other day?
<uRock_> Aikar, for which release?
<Aikar> 10.10
<elijah1> Is there a way I can load a custom xorg.conf file by clicking an icon on the desktop?
<uRock_> 10.10 and 10.04 had one like two weeks ago
<Dewey24> angell: did the installation finish?  you should try powering down the machine and booting the new installed
<Aikar> i cant use flash anymore... firefox and chrome playing videos will randomly freeze my entire system forcing me to hard power off. i never had this issue before this week. ive tried like 3 diff versions of flash, even the 10.3 native 64bit one
<Ziber> lvcreate is telling me that my volume groups arent found... I thought I could just make a name for them?
<mickster04> elijah1: not really :p
<uRock_> hi Gnea
<angell> Dewey24: No the machine didn't finish installing, infact it froze with that error not being able to unmount the cdrom.......
<Aikar> any idea of a log file this would likely log to? ive searched and cant find any messages as to what caused the complete system freeze
<elijah1> mickster04: Is there way to load a xorg.conf file?
<JunglPerv> So I know this isn't really an Ubuntu support questionn but my problem seems to be affecting more than one MSN client.  So far I've tried aMSN and Emesene I have had intermitten results with being able to connect with both of them saying that I am logged in at another location.  Has anyone else had this problem?
<Dewey24> angell: have you checked your media(CD)?
<Logan_WP> JunglPerv: If you know that it isn't a Ubuntu support question, then why are you asking it in this channel?
<uRock_> JunglPerv, no
<angell> Dewey24: It is being installed via Unetbootin with the iso on the flash drive, and yes I did the checking and it passed.
<Ziber> !lvcreate
<Ziber> how can I create a volume group with lvcreate?
<JunglPerv> Logan_WP: because its is obviously not client support
<uRock_> JunglPerv, seek help through MS
<JunglPerv> uRock: why would Microsoft help me with non MS products?
<uRock_> because your account obviously has issues
<JunglPerv> hrm
<uRock_> whenever I log in with one client, the other client gets disconnected
<elijah1> JunglPerv: Maybe try #microsoft
<elijah1> JunglPerv: or #windows
<uRock_> unless you are logged in via the browser
<Dewey24> angell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1237617
<puff> I'm using ubunt u 10.04.2 LTS, amarok is behaving weirdly;  it tries to play a track and then skips to the next track.  Eventually I get a popup saying too many errors, stopping playlist.
<shubbar> flash plugin keeps crashing and gives error "The application exe has crashed"
<puff> How do I find more info about what's going wrong?
<Dewey24> angell: maybe the "use entire cd" workaround will do it
<uRock_> puff, have you install restricted extras?
<angell> Dewey24: Where is that option? Is it suppose to be anywhere around the options when you boot into it through unetbootin or....
<Dewey24> angell: when partitioning the disk I guess
<freesoft> hi
<fridabandita> iam windows user, but am trying to change over my system to linux.  i have a peer to peer windows system at home, and the office (workgroup, not domain)  i want to get my laptop to run ubuntu, and be able to log onto my workgroup at home or the office.  i have looked at various forums, but they go into a great deal of detail, lost to me.  i am a computer user, not a computer guru, so keep it
<fridabandita> simple
<angell> Dewey24: It doesn't give me that option, it only shows the usb flash drive when I go from the beginning of the partitioning.
<angell> Dewey24: The only time I see the hard drive it self is when I go to try and manually partition the drive itself.
 * uRock shakes fists at freenode
<puff> fridabandita: I think you will need to explain in more detail what you mean by "a peer to peer iwndows system" and "workgroup, not domain."
<puff> fridabandita: I don't know windows, but either this is a windows-specific technology, in which case you're stuck with windows, or it's a more general technology (for example a vpn), in which case you may be able to do what you want.
<puff> uRock: Yes, ubuntu-restricted-extras is installe.d
<fridabandita> puff: in a MS windows based system with a server, the usual network configurnation is a domwin where the server controls security.  in a peer to peer system, security is taken on by each individual computer, there is no hierarchy.  that is a workgroup.
<tomftw> hi guys, i'm installing ubuntu netbook 10.10 with wubi and it's getting stuck at "creating the virtual disks"
<paq7512> also most linux distros uses mandatory access control (mac) hence the numbers 0-1000 so on; where windows uses discretionary access control (he who owns)
<mead> I need some help making a grub cd to boot off a USB drive. Computer has no bios support to boot from USB.  I made one for this computer over a year ago and it has disapeared
<Wulfy> mead your nic support pxe?
<puff> fridabandita: Sorry, the only windows/linux geek I know is AFk at the moment.
<a_p3rson> tomftw: Wubi is not a reccomended install solution: make a new partition and install it on there
<Ziber> How do I make a disk partition 'identified as an existing physical volume'?
<Elssha> hi
<uRock> hi
<tomftw> what's the recommended partition size, a_p3rs0n?
<uRock> tomftw, 10 or more gb
<Elssha> i was curious if it was possible to set up a timer that would take Ubuntu out of suspend mode at a certain time
<mead> not a clue if the nic supports PXE, I would say probably not.  since this is a first generation centrino laptop sold by sony
<tomftw> darn, i wanted to dual boot with win7 and i only have a 16gb ssd :/
<jrib> tomftw: no windows, not a big deal
<uRock> tomftw, it'll work with less, how much room do you have
<Elssha> 16gb?
<tomftw> like 4 gb
<Elssha> what are you running this on
<tomftw> a netbook
<tomftw> hence i want to install the netbook edition :P
<Elssha> ah
<uRock> tomftw, it will install, but you won't have much space ton install stuff
<Wulfy> mead dont dismiss the pxe :D its not a new tech and should be doable
<tomftw> ok thanks for the help guys
<ozatomic> I'm having problems with multiple ubuntu machines on a vm accessing datastore via NFS and they also access a share on fstab via nfs. I keep getting hung_task_timeout_secs ?
<uRock> tomftw, if you have a spare thumb drive, then Ubuntu can be installed to it
<Logan_WP> !usb | tomftw
<ubottu> tomftw: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tomftw> yeah, that's what i'm doing urock
<tomftw> i'm gonna boot from the usb
<tomftw> and add a partition
<uRock> I have a persistant USB 4GB and love it
<uRock> I have the one from the Ubuntu store
<Corsarius> hello guys, I have a question: do you know why the NMetbeans version in the repos still is 6.8?
<mead> well it might have it... but the laptop isn't in my possession right now, gave it to a friend who needs a computer to use the internet for job hunting....
<wolfric> is there anywhere i can read further on ubuntu cloud? there doesn't seem to be that much documentation on how it all works when it's up and running. It seems to give a general idea about having a controller and nodes and loading images and a very nice install guide to get you there but it doesn't give that great a few of what the admin page is like or whta you can do or how it all works together
<wolfric> i'm going currently but the community page
<Elssha> anyone know if a time like i mentioned is even possible?
<Elssha> i'n not too great on terminal >_<
<uRock> Elssha, not that I know of
<Logan_WP> !cloud | wolfric
<ubottu> wolfric: The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<LjL> Elssha: it might be possible since 1) the BIOS can usually wake up the computer at a given time, 2) there are a couple of tools in Ubuntu that can set the BIOS up like that, at least certain BIOSes
<Corsarius> wow
<wolfric> ubottu: you'll notice i mentioned i was already going off community and it wasn't sufficient
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> Elssha: it's probably not trivial though. another possibility i guess would be using another computer to wake it up from LAN
<Elssha> it's not set up to anything though
<Elssha> it's a laptop on wireless int
<Elssha> and there's no other comps around
<LjL> oh, that doesn't help :P
<Elssha> yeah
<Elssha> studying abroad
<wolfric> Logan_WP: that last message was for you
<mickster04> Corsarius: wow?
<Elssha> so i got one room
<Elssha> and the comp keeps me up but if i suspend it my devices don't charge and I'm SOL in the morning
<Logan_WP> wolfric: why not join #ubuntu-cloud?
<Jason_Ostrowski> Got a question: I installed Ubuntu to dual boot with Windows 7 (Windows was installed first). When it reboots, I see the GRUB loader but if I select Ubuntu it just goes to a blank screen and never loads. I CAN boot into Windows from the grub boot loader. Any ideas? Boot sector issue?
<Corsarius> yes, this Ubuntu Enterrise Cloud seems cool
<Elssha> so was hoping to set it so that it'd wake up ~5am so that by 7 they'd be charged (more or less)
<Corsarius> i thing gonna study it
<wolfric> Logan_WP: thanks
<Logan_WP> np
<uRock> Elssha, by a wall adapter
<uRock> *buy
<Elssha> jason, did ubuntu ever load? it might be an install problem
<Elssha> i'm in PL
<Elssha> they don't really do apple here
<uRock> PL?
<Jason_Ostrowski> Completely installed, asked me to eject the CD and then rebooted but never loads..
<Elssha> I don't think the country even has an apple store -_-;
<Elssha> poland
<uRock> ok
<uRock> I would think they would
<Elssha> a friend was told to go to germany
 * mead notes that he can move to Poland if the apple fan boys get out of control
<Elssha> and they tax electronic purchases (like, from ebay)
<DocOC> jason_ostrowski, boot to the install cd and use it as a live cd, then see if you have any linux partitions you can mount.
<Elssha> yeah mead, there's like no apple stuff here (you *can* get it, but you are left with no accesories and no backup)
 * Elssha personally dislikes apple
<Elssha> a lot
<Jason_Ostrowski> Using gparted?
<Corsarius> DocOC: it's doable, Jason you must try it
<Jason_Ostrowski> DocOC
<Elssha> but the itouch was a b-day present that functions as my camera, voice rec (class) and mobile comp(ish thing)
<student> hello
<Corsarius> student: hello
<mickster04> !ot | Elssha
<ubottu> Elssha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uRock> Elssha, try t-mobile http://www.iphoneworld.ca/news/2008/03/03/t-mobiles-plan-to-launch-iphone-in-poland/
<student> why
<euxneks> because
<Logan_WP> student: that's a good question
<Elssha> they have it already uRock
<mickster04> student: need a hand with something?
<uRock> why ask why?
<mickster04> why not?
<student> u guys are cool
<euxneks> mickster04: hah was going to say that
<DocOC> I wonder if this would work: tether to the itouch, then set the itouch to send some packets to the computer at a certain time, and set the computer to WoL
<Elssha> and there *are* places to get stuff
<euxneks> student: some say I'm hot
<Logan_WP> euxneks: tmi
<DocOC> jason_ostrowski, you were saying something to me?
<Elssha> but i think the best-buy type store sells iphone headphones for like $35usd
<mickster04> ookkaaaaay moving on
<Jason_Ostrowski> DocOC - Yes, using Gparted to mount the partition?
<Elssha> LiL; so what would i have to do to set up a program like that
<Corsarius> ubottu: A question to you: do you know something about repos and versions?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<puff> uRock: So, it turns out that amarok needs xine, hence amarok needs kubuntu-restricted-extras, or libxine1-ffmpeg, not ubuntu-restricted-extaras.
<Corsarius> sh*t
<uRock> !repo | Corsarius
<LjL> !info nvram | Elssha probably will involve this program
<ubottu> Elssha: Package nvram does not exist in maverick
<ubottu> Corsarius: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<LjL> !info nvram-wakeup | Elssha probably will involve this program
<ubottu> Elssha: nvram-wakeup (source: nvram-wakeup): A tool to read/write the WakeUp time from/to the BIOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (maverick), package size 92 kB, installed size 348 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<DocOC> jason_ostrowski, no, just use the mount command, or even just the graphical file browser
<Led_Zeppelin> hi
<Led_Zeppelin> How can I get audio to work in KDE?
<Led_Zeppelin> it was working when I was using GNOME.
<uRock> puff, that bytes, i am glad I stay with Pioneer for music
<Corsarius> uRock: it's about whi the Netbeans in repo are outdated
<Elssha> i'll look into it LjL, thanks ^_^
<mead> KDE is more of a Elvis type of graphical enviroment
<Elssha> is it in synaptic?
<p_res> Led_Zeppelin, KDE uses a different architecture for multimedia.
<Led_Zeppelin> p_res, crap. How can I fix it? heh
<Jason_Ostrowski> DocOC - Thanks, Last Question - If I am able to mount it, do I then reboot and try to boot into the installed Ubuntu?
<uRock> did floodbot really mute ubottu?
<uRock> LMAO
<p_res> There should be a wiki page somewhere. You might have to Google it unless someone here has it bookmarked.
<DocOC> jason_ostrowski, well, it won't fix anything, just tell you if the install progressed to the point of creating a partition and putting some or all of the distribution on it.
<uRock> iRabbit, cool name
<Elssha> LjL; ummmmm.... i just installed it, but no clue where it went (it's not in my menu's)
<mickster04> !who | p_res:
<ubottu> p_res:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rww> ubottu: no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<rww> oops
<sonic> im back
<rww> uRock: no
<sonic> hello
<sonic> justin biebe
<mickster04> wb sonic
<Elssha> anyone know where nvram-wakeup installs? or how to activate it?
<sonic> justin beiber
<uRock> thanks rww, was looking @ --- FloodBot3 sets mode -q #ubuntu ubottu!*@*
<sonic> bye
<DocOC> elssha, dpkg -L nvram-wakeup
<Elssha> i used synaptic to install it
<DocOC> doesn't matter
<Elssha> just can't FIND it now that it has
<DocOC> all package manager front-ends use and register with dpkg
<Elssha> all the other stuff i got through synaptic auto-installed
<Elssha> will try it though
<DocOC> oh, I love how all my years of debian are completely applicable to ubuntu
<DocOC> dpkg -L just tells you all the files installed by the package
<Elssha> ah
<mickster04> DocOC: that's because the latter is based on the former
 * Elssha bio major >_> 
<uRock> !pm > Corsarius
<ubottu> Corsarius, please see my private message
<Elssha> still no clue how to find the icon that opens the program though
<DocOC> mickster04, yep, debian unstable frozen and fixed. A dream for me since I have always run that crazy sid kid
<uRock> Elssha, it is probably a cli tool
<uRock> Corsarius, I have no clue with the issue you are having.
<DocOC> elssha, you type dpkg -L nvram-wakeup in a terminal
<Elssha> did that
<Elssha> got a list of files
<DocOC> elssha, ok, well that list is everything the package installed
<Corsarius> uRock: the version in repos are 6.8
<uRock> DocOC, is there a front end that needs installing?
<DocOC> elssha, you should probably start with whatever it installed in /usr/share/doc
<uRock> Corsarius, what is wrong with that version?
<Corsarius> uRock: but i need 6.9 in order to install a plugin
<uRock> Corsarius, download and install it from their site
<DocOC> urock, I never even heard of nvram-wakup until a few minutes ago, I just know how to work dpkg
<uRock> DocOC, k
<Corsarius> uRock: ok, this could work
<uRock> Corsarius, http://netbeans.org/
<Corsarius> uRock: thanks!
<uRock> welcome
<sonic> hi
<mickster04> sonic: back so soon?
<Corsarius> bye ebrybody
<Elssha> okay, was hoping this would have a GUI
<Elssha> not really sure how to edit this
<sonic> yep
<DocOC> looks like there is a front-end, maybe scripts, called shutdown-at-night
<Elssha> looking for the wake up part
<Elssha> but i guess i'll look into that
 * uRock is off to school in a few minutes...
<Elssha> cuz the files i see have like 5 configs
<DocOC> check the sourceforge page too: http://sourceforge.net/projects/nvram-wakeup
<foivos_> hello
<foivos_> can I ask a question?
<Datz> does anyone know if when program "top" updates, it is a snapshot, or an average?
<DocOC> no matter how much they make the graphical interfaces for dpkg/apt nice and useful, nothing can replace dpkg/apt-cache/grep
<sonic> hello
<DocOC> datz, it updates once a second by default, iirc
<KGBWolf> does crond start automatically on boot?
<psusi> foivos_, you just did.  now if you want to ask a question that isn't a waste of time, just ask that question instead of asking if it might be ok if you maybe propose to ask a question
<DocOC> kgbwolf, if it is working correctly, yes
<Datz> DocOC: yes, but is the update a average of activity from second to second, or a snapshot
<foivos_> psusi, ok...I have Ububtu...and the question is....Google Earth?
<DocOC> apt-cache search google|grep earth
<foivos_> I copy paste that into Terminal?
<DocOC> yes sir
<psusi> foivos_, that is a subject, not a question.
<rww> aptitude search ~ngoogle~nearth ;P
<beata|lemur> I'm trying to figure out where it is defined that <Mod4>m brings up the mail/chat menu instead of the keyboard shortcut I assigned.
<DocOC> ok, well I'm showing my age :)
<foivos_> thanks dudes and dudenesses
<DocOC> I remember when aptitude was gui nubness :)
<n2diy> ok, I have a fresh virgin install of 10.10 on my test box. Now I want to set it up like this box, so how do I get my synaptic marks over to it? I can ping the box, but grsync and gftp are refused connections, along with my ssh attempts?
<foivos_> Doc...heres the outcome
<foivos_> utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth
<DocOC> (yes, back then curses was gui nubness :)
<Elssha> i think i got it, just not sure how the date is coded
<DocOC> foivos_, yes, so it looks like you can get google
<DocOC> earth
<foivos_> I am glad
<DocOC> you just need to use that package to build the package, then install it.
<DocOC> I'm curious, going to try it myself :)
<Elssha> it looks like they want me to run it in terminal
<Elssha> i just need to figure out what the format for the date is -_-;
<foivos_> Doc, so what do I do...I type "use package google earth"?
<DocOC> elssha, probably has a man page which will tell you how to format it.
<EricInBNE> is there a bash-completion package for git in ubuntu?
<simbol> hello
<foivos_> "package google earth, if you please"   ?
<wwmwwm> hello
<DocOC> foivos_, aptitude install googleearth-package
<Logan_WP> !sq | simbol
<Logan_WP> oops
<DocOC> then do man make-googleearth-package
<DocOC> which I am doing right now :)
<sonic> hi
<mneptok> EricInBNE: http://repo.or.cz/w/git.git?a=blob;f=contrib/completion/git-completion.bash;h=4ea727b14303e397117067993dbda446ed154ea1;hb=HEAD
<DocOC> aha, looks like you will need to download the googleearth linux installer from google, then that package will build a .deb that you can use dpkg to install it.
<Elssha> found it
<DocOC> oh, wait, it will download it for you. Nice
<foivos_> jesus
<sheenz> friends just looking for some basic help
<Elssha> bah!
<KGBWolf> do i need to login for crontab to work?
<Elssha> all that and my mainboard is not supported
<edwardteach> !info googleearth | DocOC
<ubottu> DocOC: Package googleearth does not exist in maverick
<DocOC> kgbwolf, crontab should run under the cron user at boot.
<edwardteach> !googleearth | DocOC
<ubottu> DocOC: Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<DocOC> !infogoogleearth-package
<KGBWolf> what if the user never logs in
<KGBWolf> ?
<DocOC> !info googleearth-package
<ubottu> googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.7 (maverick), package size 10 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Elssha> alright
<Elssha> night all
<Elssha> guess i'll have to stick to the manual way for now >_<
<mneptok> KGBWolf: cron scripts get run regardless of whether the user is logged in
<KGBWolf> thanks
<mneptok> s/scripts/jobs/
<Elssha> thanks for the help though ^_^
<sheenz> I was looking for some help/support is this the right place? Installed ubuntu for the first time but I am unable to see any icons on the top of my screen or on the left hand side.. though when I over the mouse it seems like icons are there
<computer_> are there any decent media players for ubuntu now a days
<histo> computer_: vlc
<xangua> computer_: yes
<computer_> Ohhh nice
<computer_> thanks histo, xangua :)
<xangua> sheenz: videocard drivers installed¿
<sheenz> no reply
<beata|lemur> Trouble with video drivers over here, but I suspect I'm one of the only people left who still likes to work on the console.
<sheenz> xangue I was running windows xp before on that computer
<edwardteach> sheenz,  xangua  asked you if your video drivers are installed on ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> beata|lemur: nope, i like console/terminal too, but about your problem more details please (tell the channle not me)
<elkng> I have my eth0 renamed: "udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1", how to not have this happen ?
<sonic> h
<sheenz> how am supposed to fix the video driver
<beata|lemur> Oh not a big problem. Just that nouveau isn't stable yet (hard locks my video card) and the proprietary drivers don't get along with the framebuffer.
<asarch> How do you remove the 'n character left to the "Name" field? http://imgur.com/PXCEq
<beata|lemur> Plus, I have no idea how to make the framebuffer do dualhead.
<sheenz> totally new here and unfamiliar with ubuntu
<sonic> hi people im watching a new episode of dragon ball z kai
<mickster04>  !ot | sonic
<ubottu> sonic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mickster04> asarch: what is that?
<sonic> wat it wat
<asarch> The 'n character
<mickster04> sonic: take your off topic chat else where
<asarch> I don't even know how it get there
<mickster04> asarch: no i know what an n character is, what is the program?
<BiPolah> When running rdesktop from the command line, is there any way to expand the window size?
<asarch>  If I press that char the sorting get reverses (and it changes from 'n to ,n)
<sheenz> am connected to net so it offered me to do system test.. suggested to install some software its doing that now... seems like the icons are there but they dont show on the top of my screen and on left side once you hover with mouse then it displays like sounds calender...
<asarch> Midnight Commander
<sonic> i cant there is no other chat i like
<mickster04> sonic: yes you can or you'll get kicked
<sonic> ok..................................
<sonic> bye......................................................................................................................
<mickster04> asarch: and they don't have a help foirum or something? that probably isn't an ubuntu thing?
<asarch> Well, #mc is a dead channel actually
<mickster04> asarch: not an ubuntu problem
<asarch> Does your mc have the same char?
<mickster04> asarch: why not just nautilus?
<mickster04> asarch: i don't use m\c
<sonic> wait a minute why do we got to talk about tech stuff
<mickster04> sonic this is a help channel thats why
<rww> sonic: because this is an Ubuntu support channel. If you want to be offtopic, go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<student_> ok
<sheenz> am looking for help and not getting much :)
<asarch> I use mc an IDE
<twitch> !guidelines | sonic
<ubottu> sonic: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mickster04> sheenz: that's because no one can help you
<mickster04> sheenz: tell us more about your set up, which ubuntu what pc what graphics card etc
<sheenz> :mickster04 I thought it was a help channel
<sonic> guy enough with tech stuff and have fun
<mickster04> sheenz: it is
<sonic> ill be back
<mickster04> sheenz: but a volunteers one, you can pay for official ubuntusuppoort if you want to
<mickster04> sonic: yep
<sheenz> dell inspiron 8600
<syn-ack> Good evening, folks
<AndrewD13> hello
<mead> hold on... you can PAY for ubuntu support?
<syn-ack> mead, Sure can
<Teddy__> when building an installer iso does any one know what oem-config tasks option does? it's not documented anywhere :(
<ProfessorBacon> enterprise support
<syn-ack> mead, Canonical is good like that
<mead> how much is it?
<syn-ack> Teddy__, it allows one to install the system without creating any user accounts
<mickster04> !details | sheenz
<ubottu> sheenz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mickster04> also !ask
<sacarlson>  mead: I'm for sale but expensive
<syn-ack> Teddy__, also, it installs a first-run script so the end user can create one when it's first booted.
<Teddy__> syn-ack: great thank you :)
<syn-ack> Teddy__, as well as other stuff and you're welcome.
<Teddy__> so I'm totally safe to remove it as I've already created users in my preseed
<Teddy__> :)
<mead> no how much is support from Canonical?
<syn-ack> mead, you'd have to call them and find out. That's out of the scope of this channel.
<Teddy__> mead: pretty affordable iirc
<xangua> mead: canonical.com you can see there
<Teddy__> anyway, later guys :0
<beata|lemur> Admittedly sad that Hardy never got a fix for the xserver/pixbuf/browser memory leaks, but I found out about gnome-applet-globalmenu yesterday.
<Jordan_U> mead: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=715
<sonic> im back this is the only chat that has alot of people
<Accelerator> Why are packages listed here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/cl-sdl But aptitude returns it cannot find them?
<coldfire> heh
<xangua> Accelerator: are you using hardy¿
<Accelerator> xangua, Actually isn't my system, but I think he is. The package is listed for all of them though, under the same name.
<sheenz> ok am totally new no idea what am doing.. have a dell inspiron 8600 notebook was running xp no problems- thought of playing around and learning about ubuntu so I read about it made a usb boot ubuntu v10.10 nebook (hope thats not the issue netbook version using on notebook)
<sonic> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<sonic> im back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Accelerator> sonic, I think your "o" key is broken
<Accelerator> So is your "!"
<xangua> sonic: stop please
<sonic> okay but im bod
<rww> sonic: Stop being disruptive. It got you banned from #debian on OFTC, and the same is likely to happen here.
<Accelerator> Er, sorry, this is maverick.
<rww> sonic: You've been told that this is an Ubuntu support channel, and given links to our guidelines. Please start following them.
<sonic> this is the only chat that has alot of people
<Accelerator> In that case, how do I go about installing cl-sdl on maverick?
<Guest31603> would someone mine explaining to me how irc works? -- IE the channel list { do you find a server and then that server gives u a list ?}
<sonic> wait a minute u banned me rww?
<Guest31603> if so how do u get a server list
<rww> sonic: No.
<sheenz> from Xp I ran the installation of ubuntu reboot everthing seems to be working only I cant see the icon on top and left hand side.. but if I hover over them they display the options like if I over the right top and hover over I can get calender, ..
<shentino> sonic:  You are off topic here :P
<sonic> im srry ill stop
<Ziber> Using lvcreate and vgcreate, how come they dont show up in /dev?
<sacarlson> mead: I found the price it's 88 pounds per year?  http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=715
<sheenz> :mickster04 ?
<sonic> so i need help how can i get wireless internet onhere
<sonic> so i need help how can i get wireless internet on here
<s5fs> I have a usb drive (fat32) that has some bad blocks. What utility should I use to fix this?
<sonic> so i need help how can i get wireless internet on here
<s5fs> sonic: Laptop or a desktop?
<syn-ack> s5fs, I would just throw it away
<SpeedrunnerG55> is there an interface i could get for my lego nxt
<sonic> laptop eeepc
<Accelerator> Is there a "cl-dsl" package for Maverick?
<Accelerator> sdl*
<Accelerator> Sorry.
<Logan_WP> !info cl-sdl
<ubottu> Package cl-sdl does not exist in maverick
<Jordan_U> s5fs: I don't recommend trusting flash drives with known bad blocks. Most I have encountered don't even do CRC checks so you're likely to get silent data corruption.
<SpeedrunnerG55> for ubuntu
<s5fs> syn-ack: It's a spinning disk, not flash drive.
<Accelerator> Hm. Well that's lovely.
<Accelerator> It was supported before.
<sonic> laptop eeepc
<SpeedrunnerG55> ?
<sheenz> <mickster04>
<Logan_WP> !repeat | sonic
<sonic> i cant get internet
<ubottu> sonic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sacarlson> s5fs: I guess when you format like with ext3 or ext4 or other it will check and put bad blocks off of the fat table, but if it's failing I'm not sure I would trust it,  maybe partition around the bad blocks?
<edbian> sonic, wired or wireless?
<syn-ack> s5fs, ah, then badblock it
<sonic> wireless
<CoNFuS3D> hi, when I do "sudo usermod -a -G audio,pulse-access,pulse-rt" it says that the group "audio,pulse-access,pulse-rt" does not exist, any ideas?
<s5fs> syn-ack: I thought badblock only detected bad blocks, not actually fixes them.
<edbian> sonic, can you pastebin the output of lspci -k for me?
<syn-ack> s5fs, it'll flag them too
<sonic> SURE
<rww> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<edbian> sonic, DON'T YELL :)
<sacarlson> s5fs: or is it just say bad superblock?
<SpeedrunnerG55> help?
<Ziber> Using lvcreate, they should show up in /dev, right?
<Accelerator> !info libsdl-ttf2.0-0
<ubottu> libsdl-ttf2.0-0 (source: sdl-ttf2.0): ttf library for Simple DirectMedia Layer with FreeType 2 support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.9-1build1 (maverick), package size 16 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Accelerator> See, I don't get that.
<Xeon06> Hey folks. Can someone tell me why when I try to write a forward slash in nano, it asks me to quit and if I want to save the modified buffer?
<edwardteach> sheenz,  from what i have read at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597370 you need to log out log back in with the gnome desktop and download the propitiatory drivers
<sonic> im on vpn connction
<Accelerator> It has libsdl-ttf2.0-0, but not libsdl itself.
<Accelerator> Nor cd-sdl
<edbian> sonic, does wired work?
<sheenz> cheers
<beata|lemur> The envelope icon in the indicator panel, has the chat and email stuff in it. What is it called?
<CoNFuS3D> anyone?
<neil_d> I am trying to configure Thunderbird... on my local computer running 10.10 ... the 'Edit->Preferences' includes a 'Confid editor' button.... on the remote running 10.04 (same version of thunderbird 3.1.7) ... the same preferences dialog doesn't have the 'Config editor' button.... why?  I need it!
<sonic> NO :(
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, try putting spaces
<s5fs> sacarlson: I was deleting some data from it earlier when apparently it ran across some bad blocks and remounted the disk ro.
<edbian> sonic, I've never set up a VPN
<sonic> i have a eeepc laptop
<sheenz> ok now computer is frozen is there thing like alt+ctrl+del
<CoNFuS3D> "user pulse-rt does not exist"
<s5fs> sacarlson: I found a bunch of "FAT: Directory bread(block 114461) failed" messages in syslog so I figured I'd ask if there was a simple way to detect and fix bad blocks w/o just reformatting.
<edbian> sonic, What happens when you plug in the wire and use the network applet to try to connect?
<Ziber> !lvcreate
<ghost__> Anyone have this problem when you logon ubuntu it ask for password 2 freaking times!!!!
<SpeedrunnerG55> ?
<SpeedrunnerG55> help
<s5fs> ghost_: Does the second prompt say something about your keyring?
<sonic> i cant go on browser
<ghost__> s5fs yes
<s5fs> ghost_: yeah man, I had the same problem on 10.10. Lemme find it in the menus, 1sec.
<edwardteach> sheenz,  alt+ctrl+del should work
<n2diy> ok, I have a fresh virgin install of 10.10 on my test box. Now I want to set it up like this box, so how do I get my synaptic marks over to it? I can ping the box, but grsync and gftp are refused connections, along with my ssh attempts?
<ghost__> thanks s5fs . It really drives me off the wall
<edbian> sonic, but you can connect to the network?  I'm confused
<jrib> !clone | n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<sonic> me to
<s5fs> ghost_: For sure! Peep this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1615575
<SpeedrunnerG55> no one ever goes to #fun
<sheenz> : edwardteach cd rom works but a+c+del nope
<sonic> i will go onto fun
<n2diy> jrib, but the box is refusing to connect.
<beata|lemur> n2diy: openssh-server appears to not get installed by default.
<foivos_> HAS ANYONE ever installed google earth on Ubuntu????
<n2diy> beata|lemur, exactly.
<jrib> n2diy: yes, you need to install openssh-server if you want to ssh in
<sonic> im on fun
<DocOC> wow, why did the installer for the 64-bit version of google earth install a 32-bin binary?
<jrib> !googleearth | foivos_
<ubottu> foivos_: Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<edwardteach> sheenz,  power button ! not sure what else to say..
<sonic> im on the fun channel
<CoNFuS3D> I put the spaces, still doesn't work....
<jrib> sonic: you've been asked several times to stay on-topic (ubuntu support).  If you cannot do that, please leave
<iszak> Is there a plugin for "aero snap" even if it's from a ppa?
<Roxyhart0> hi There, I im doing backup with rsync but it stop to work in the middle apparently because long size files, somebody know how to solve or run rsync to copy big files?
<jrib> iszak: you can do it in compiz, ask #compiz
<sheenz> just did that .. by the way how you make it so when you type my name it beeps or is it normal
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, Hang on, I'm reading the man page (which is what you should be doing)
<DocOC> jrib, seems google's package is messed up.
<iszak> jrib, I know you can do it with a bunch of commands BUT I don't want to restrict dragging from desktops, will ask there.
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, what are you actually trying to do?
<sonic> someone ask to go on the fun channel  and i did
<CoNFuS3D> this is what I am trying to do: http://rightfootin.blogspot.com/2009/05/fixing-pulseaudio-stutters-pauses.html
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, Was it the second command there that was giving you problems?
<CoNFuS3D> yes
<Xeon06>  Does anyone know why nano would treat a forward slash (/) as an escape character?
<SpeedrunnerG55> eh?
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, type it for me please?  I wanna see what you're writing. Also, what error does it give you?
<Jordan_U> Xeon06: In what context? nano is a text editor, it doesn't have escape characters.
<michael138> how do i do a remove program
<student_> jordan?
<Xeon06> Jordan_U: It tries to close nano if I have made changes, and closes it otherwise
<CoNFuS3D> sudo usermod -a -G audio,pulse-access,pulse-rt then usermod: user 'audio,pulse-access,pulse-rt' does not exist
<jrib> michael138: you can use synaptic for example
<edbian> michael138, sudo apt-get remove program name
<Jordan_U> student_: Yes?
<michael138> that will completly remove it
<edwardteach> sheenz,  no beeping is not normal.. which graphics card have you ?
<Jordan_U> Xeon06: Odd.
<student_> why u kicked me
<pyroscope> CoNFuS3D: usermod wants a login name, see the man page
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, the -a option is missing the username I believe.  try this: sudo usermod -a <you> -G audo,pulse,...
<CoNFuS3D> ok, I will try, thanks
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, let me know what happens
<CoNFuS3D> same error... usermod: user 'audio,pulse-access,pulse-rt' does not exist
<ghost__> When i logoff there this program not working and its unknown is there any way i can force it to logoff or shutdown with out knowing
<jrib> edbian, CoNFuS3D: login should go at the end
<Jordan_U> student_: You were told many times that this channel was for technical support discussion only. You continued to make offtopic comments. Next time it will be a ban.
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, put your username at the end of the command
<pyroscope> sudo usermod -a -G audio,pulse-access,pulse-rt $LOGNAME
<edbian> jrib, thanks
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, what pyroscope said
<daniel__> i need some help
<CoNFuS3D> same error again :(
<edbian> daniel__, with what
<CoNFuS3D> usermod: group 'pulse-rt' does not exist
<Logan_WP> !needhelp | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, (that's not the same error) just add that group
<daniel__> i can not get turbotax to install
<edbian> daniel__, in wine?
<daniel__> it will not even read
<edbian> daniel__, Are you using wine?  You cannot install windows software in linux
<ghost__> When i logoff there this program not working and its unknown is there any way i can force it to logoff or shutdown with out knowing?
<syn-ack> daniel that's because linux != linux
<daniel__> i am using wine but
<edwardteach> sheenz,  you should also ask your main question again as there are more experienced people here now !
<edbian> syn-ack, what?
<CoNFuS3D> oh it worked!
<CoNFuS3D> thanks :)
<edbian> my ears are burning
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, no problem
<syn-ack> hahaha
<ghost__> a program is still running but i want shut down anyway
<syn-ack> I see what I did, thanks for the catch, edbian
<daniel__> i can not get the the cdrom to load
<edbian> ghost__, sudo shutdown -h now (and it will shutdown)
<edbian> syn-ack, :)
<ghost__> <edbian> what about logoff?
<edbian> daniel__, If you're using wine you should ask in #winehq
<sheenz> Radeon 9600 pro
<DocOC> syn-ack, I thank what you meant is Gnu's Not Unix
<edbian> ghost__, what program is it?  (list them all with ps -e)
<syn-ack> DocOS Nah, I'm pretty sure I meant Windows is not Linux
<sheenz> :edwardteach Radeon 9600 pro
<ghost__> edbian it doesn't say its just say unknown
<edbian> ghost__, use ps -e to list them all.  use top to get a better idea.  use gnome-system-monitor to get a graphical better idea
<edbian> ghost__, once you can get the process name that's stuck you can get the pid and run 'kill <pid>' which can end the process for you
<ghost__> roger
<ghost__> thanks
<ghost__> i'm going try
<edbian> ghost__, for for it :)
<daniel__> is anyone in the phoenix area i really could use help in person
<naruto> hello
<edbian> naruto, whatup
<Jordan_U> !lug | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: Lug's are Linux User Groups. You can find your local group here: http://www.linux.org/groups/
<daniel__> thanks
<Logan_WP> !colloquialism | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: Slang and colloquialisms are not proper English. Please use proper English in our channels to make it easy for those who have it as a second language.
<naruto> nothing much
<naruto> eating ramen
<sheenz> msg edwardteach
<Logan_WP> !pm | sheenz
<ubottu> sheenz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<naruto> was there a person named sonic in here
<chills518> anyone know why Synaptic Package Manager doesn't work the first 1 or 2 times I click it?  usually on the 2nd or 3rd try I finally get the password prompt and it works..
<naruto> was there a person named sonic in here
<edbian> naruto, he was
<aeon-ltd> chills518: lag?
<sheenz> !pm | edwardteach
<ubottu> edwardteach: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sheenz> pm | edwardteach
<edbian> chills518, run it in the terminal and see if you get errors
<edwardteach> sheenz, please ask your main  question again you will get more help ?
<naruto> thats my friend he wants u guy to join the #fun channel
<naruto> sonic is my friend he wants u guy to join the #fun channel
<Logan_WP> naruto: Go away.  Now.
<sheenz> lol you know now it hangs on boot up at ubuntu screen just before the screen you get prompt for password
<shane4ubuntu> ok, using kubuntu what is a simple gui way of shrinking picutres sizes?
<elijah1> What is the command to make a new file in CLI?
<Logan_WP> !kubuntu | shane4ubuntu
<ubottu> shane4ubuntu: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<chills518> edbian: worked fine with no errors when I just did it from terminal...  when I use menu I get a task stating "Starting Administrative Application" and after about 10 seconds it closes..
<aeon-ltd> elijah1: touch
<edbian> elijah1, touch filename.txt
<pyroscope> shane4ubuntu: gimp
<sacarlson> !spam | naruto
<BunnyFooFoo> Boooooooooom!
<edbian> chills518, try this: gksudo synaptic   in the term
<naruto> WHAT
<naruto> dont spam me
<maco> pyroscope: why install extra software when the included photo viewer (gwenview) can do that just fine?
<chills518> edbian:  worked... opened right up with no errors
<elijah1> aeon-ltd: and edbian - Thanks!
<edbian> chills518, odd  I'm not sure then
<naruto> so wat u guys do in this channel
<pyroscope> maco: because i never use that, and do my scaling with iomagemagick anyway ;)
<edbian> elijah1, good :)
<Logan_WP> !ot | naruto
<ubottu> naruto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edbian> naruto, we help people with Ubuntu
<naruto> cool
<sheenz> help required: fresh installation of ubuntu 10.10 on laptop dell inspiron 8600 with dual boot xp and ubuntu
<sheenz> problem I was looking for some help/support is this the right place? Installed ubuntu for the first time but I am unable to see any icons on the top of my screen or on the left hand side.. though when I over the mouse it seems like icons are there
<JerrysKid> How do I set a hot key to activate screen saver?
<chills518> edbian:  kk.. thanks for trying... :)
<edbian> sheenz, this is the right place.
<edbian> chills518, yep :)  (that's just a bug in Ubuntu sounds like)
<pyroscope> JerrysKid: ctrl alt L
<[thor]> JerrysKid: CTRL-ALT-L
<sacarlson> sheenz: maybe the panel is set to hide,  try right click on the panel and see if a botton hide is checked
<shooood> to uninstall a program what is the command line ????
<edbian> pyroscope, [thor] obviously not what he was asking
<Logan_WP> !uninstall | shooood
<ubottu> shooood: To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<edbian> shooood, sudo apt-get purge package
<naruto> and how old all u ppl
<edbian> naruto, that's off topic
<The_Pharoah> ill tell you when your older
<ProfessorBacon> heh
<[thor]> edbian: how do you figure?
<naruto> hwat toic
<edbian> JerrysKid, system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts (change the lock screen one)
<CoNFuS3D> ok, so, I have done all that, when it comes to the last command, it tells me that no such process exists, then it says that the daemon failed to start...
<JerrysKid> My minimize bar and top menu bar is completely gone.  How do I get them to reappear.  Every window is missing the minimize, maximize, and close button.
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, link me the article again
<CoNFuS3D> http://rightfootin.blogspot.com/2009/05/fixing-pulseaudio-stutters-pauses.html
<edbian> JerrysKid, do you have a terminal?
<JerrysKid> Yes
<JerrysKid> I do
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, sudo apt-get install pulesaudio  then do the last command
<sheenz> by the way will it make a different installing ubuntu netbook on a Laptop? can be the cause of my issue
<edbian> JerrysKid, metacity --replace&    (i'm guessing)
<CoNFuS3D> "pulseaudio is already the newest version"
<JerrysKid> edbian, Thanks!
<edbian> sheenz, that shouldn't matter
<silverlightning> hi
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, what's the error
<jonathan> JerrysKid, were you trying to do compiz fusion?
<edbian> JerrysKid, no problem
<silverlightning> I reinstalled ubuntu all over
<CoNFuS3D> E: main.c: Failed to kill daemon: No such process
<CoNFuS3D> E: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<AegisX> Hi guys; I'm looking to use a separate drive as my home folder. Is there anyway to point the home folder subfolders to counterparts on the separate drive?
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, can you just sudo service pulseaudio start    ?
<JerrysKid> jonathan, I am already running a sweetly setup compiz setup with no problem.  The window manager bar was gone.  The command edbian just gave me worked.  Thanks guys
<sheenz> ok new problem the disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present
<jrib> AegisX: sure, use a symbolic link
<AegisX> jrib: Ah; and then delete the folders in the home drive?
<JerrysKid> jonathan, Wait.
<JerrysKid> Compiz stopped working
<CoNFuS3D>  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<JerrysKid> Zomg
<jrib> AegisX: yes
<edbian> JerrysKid, yeah but compiz is not running.  Do this: compiz --replace&  to get compiz back
<jonathan> you switched wm
<jrib> AegisX: well I guess you would have to delete first :P
<edbian> JerrysKid, no worries :)
<AegisX> jrib: Thanks, that's a pretty functional way of doing it haha.
<DocOC> jrib, not sure that's what he wants. He probably wants to cp -Rp /home to the new drive, then change the fstab to reflect that filesystem as /home
<JerrysKid> Thanks
<AegisX> jrib: So I guess the command would be "ln -s <blah>" right?
<sheenz> seems like bios :)
<rany27> I keep seeing firefox-bin when running ''top'' even though I shut down firefox.
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, just do pulseaudio   in the term
<jonathan> JerrysKid, let me know if you have the no window boarder problem again
<edbian> rany27, kill it dog.  It's a run-away process
<CoNFuS3D> what do you mean?
<jonathan> make sure you have window decorations checked
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, pulseaudio     the command.  in a terminal
<AegisX> Doc0C: That sounds interesting; could you explain further?
<jrib> AegisX: do you just want to move your current home to a new partition? When I read your question, I thought you knew how to do that but now wanted to have a couple of directories under your HOME still point to the original drive.  Can you explain what you want to do?
<CoNFuS3D> E: module.c: Failed to open module "module-hal-detect": file not found
<CoNFuS3D> E: main.c: Module load failed.
<CoNFuS3D> E: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
<rany27> edbian: What do you mean by run-away process?
<AegisX> jrib: Basically what I want to do is to have a documents and music folder on a separate hard drive that is also accessible by my Windows partition.
<edbian> rany27, It's running but you told it to quit (by closing firefox gui)  just kill it
<AegisX> jrib: That partition is NTFS
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, sudo apt-get install module-hal-detect
<jrib> AegisX: then just do it with symlinks
<DocOC> jrib, my mistake, sounds more like he wants what you said.
<boota2> AegisX: what's the problem?
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, I'm guessing now btw
<edwardteach> sheenz, what was it you downloaded ? when you booted into it..
<CoNFuS3D> unable to locate :(
<AegisX> boota2: I think jrib just answered my question hehe. Thanks, anyway.
<AegisX> jrib: Thanks again, jrib
<jrib> AegisX: the syntax is: ln -s TARGET NAME
<edbian> CoNFuS3D, I'm at a loss bud :(
<rany27> edbian: So do I have to ''kill'' it manualy everytime I shut firefox down?
<sheenz> usb
<CoNFuS3D> dang :(
<CoNFuS3D> thanks anyways :)
<jrib> DocOC: no problem, I wasn't too sure either
<AegisX> jrib: Roger; thanks
<sheenz> it did work few times but after this third or forth reboot its stuck
<silverlightning> hi
<edbian> rany27, no, typically when you kill firefox it should die.  For some reason this time it didn't.
<edbian> rany27, It's a fluke
<DocOC> jrib, lol, I love to help people, but this channel moves so fast, it's sometimes hard to get the answer out before the question is 100 lines back up my scroll-buffer
<sheenz> is there any command ?
<daniel__> why would upgrading have an effect on my cdrom
<rany27> edbian: I also have this with rythmbox lately. Are you sure it is a fluke? Can't it be something more serious?
<jrib> DocOC: rare for me not to /lastlog any question that isn't answered with a factoid
<JerrysKid> What can I type in terminal to tell me how much physical ram i have installed?
<elhadi39> saluttttttttt  a toussssss
<jrib> JerrysKid: free -m
<elhadi39> hi
<edbian> rany27, It's just general bugs in the software.  I can't say what exactly is causing it.  If you can re-create the problem easily then you should make a bug report.
<edbian> JerrysKid, free -m
<rany27> edbian: Thank you very much.
<edbian> rany27, no prob
<edbian> DocOC, it just takes practice
<edwardteach> sheenz, did it work when you tried it from the usb ?
<JeffCBR> Is there an irc.ubuntu.com?
<silverlightning> do you know if easy iso works with ubuntu?
<sheenz> it was working but after reboot it not any more
<edwardteach> sheenz, run off the usb !
<sheenz> from bios?
<edwardteach> sheenz, as a live disk?
<sheenz> or there is a way
<AegisX> One more question, actually; when I create the soft link, how do I change the permissions? I require root to do so, but have no idea how to access root from the file manager window...
<jrib> JeffCBR: irc.ubuntu.com just points to freenode
<sheenz> you mean from windows
<JerrysKid> My system is bogged down hard.  Can someone take a look at my top on pastebin?  http://pastebin.com/GgtqycDY
<sheenz> option 1 demo
<petanilinux> !piing
<petanilinux> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<edwardteach> sheenz, have you used wubi?
<edbian> AegisX, you can open a nautilus window as root using gksudo nautilus .  (but don't do it unless you have to).  To change the file cli use sudo chmod XYZ filename.
<sheenz> wubi?? not familiar
<AegisX> edbian: Thanks for that, I'll give it a shot
<edbian> AegisX, no problem
<Datz> !wubi | sheenz
<ubottu> sheenz: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<silverlightning> how do you make a partition in ubuntu, for a dual install
<silverlightning> ?
<sheenz> ok
<soreau> silverlightning: gparted
<sheenz> seems like something is happening
<sheenz> from bios I changed to boot from usb
<Datz> JerrysKid: ungrade your hardware, or don't run as much stuff. :P
<sheenz> am on a welcome screen
<edwardteach> sheenz, ok
<sheenz> and I can see power off button sound and wireless of top right hand
<edwardteach> sheenz,  so it boots ok from usb.. just not from your installed partition?
<AegisX> Hmmm... another question, and this time around chmod haha. How do I change the folder permissions to allow my user to read and write? Thanks in advance.
<jrib> !permissions > AegisX
<ubottu> AegisX, please see my private message
<silverlightning> soreau, gparted works for bootable cd or as an application?
<jonathan> chmod +rw
<jonathan> and then the filename
<AegisX> jrib Thanks :)
<silverlightning> as bootable *
<AegisX> jonathon: Thanks :)
<soreau> silverlightning: Both, but you should not modify the partition you're running so it's best to use a live cd
<silverlightning> I see
<silverlightning> I have truble burning iso images
<edbian> AegisX, chmod 777 /path/to/folder   is one way   chown userName /path/to/folder  is another
<pyroscope> silverlightning: if you can boot from usb, use that
<silverlightning> hmm
<AegisX> edbian: Ah, thank you!
<edbian> AegisX, did it work?
<soreau> silverlightning: You can even install ubuntu to a usb stick
<silverlightning> pyroscope, does the usb memory flash have to be empty?
<AegisX> Oh... no it didn't, edbian
<silverlightning> does ubuntu resist burning iso?
<AegisX> Hmmm, ever since I set the drive to mount on boot, it doesn't seem to let me write to it
<oneliner> hack idea; would it be possible to install ubuntu on a sim card running as a mass storage unit from a phone?
<edbian> AegisX, what is the output of ls -l /path/to/folder/   ?
<pyroscope> silverlightning: don't think so, see http://partedmagic.com/doku.php
<JeffCBR> Anyone installed ubuntu on an iPhone?
<AegisX> edbian, it shows one folder I created called "Documents", then $RECYCLE.BIN and System Volume Information
<edbian> AegisX, pm me?
<changm> join #gentoo
<silverlightning> gentoo what?
<JeffCBR> what's the text ssh client?
<TuffPoo> hey guys i got a problem... i did "try ubuntu" and it spit out the disk with a bunch of errors
<adub> should hdmi sound play analog sound
<silverlightning> tuffpoo, it always does that for me too, after install and first restart
<daniel__> 3wine
<adub> or will hdmi sound just play some sound?
<silverlightning> tuffpoo, weird nick
<TuffPoo> says failed due to unknown user id
<JeffCBR> Admin on my old CS Server was TuffNuts.
<silverlightning> hm
<TuffPoo> silverlightning: hahaha yea its an old insife joke
<silverlightning> lol
<TuffPoo> inside*
<michael138> hay i just downloaded google earth and it wont open is that because its not compatible or i have to do some thing with it?
<silverlightning> you cannot log on or boot after install?
<TuffPoo> i wish i was a better typer so i could word for word tell you
<JeffCBR> What is the name of the ssh client in ubuntu?
<silverlightning> I have trouble after installing Maverick too, but with a few attempts it boots
<silverlightning> ...but sluggish version
<a123456789> how to show NO?
<silverlightning> I am very happy that my cooling fan is working though
<edwardteach> !ssh | JeffCBR
<ubottu> JeffCBR: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<TuffPoo> i booted the computer up and did "try ubuntu" then it spit out the disk and has a bunch of logical blocks
<TuffPoo> errors
<drc> TuffPoo: You burnt a LiveCD, booted the LiveCD, clicked on Try Ubuntu and it spit out the cd and stopped with errors?
<TuffPoo> yes
<JeffCBR> thanks, ed
<TuffPoo> yes dr
<silverlightning> tuffpoo, I see
<Aikar> I really need advice :( Flash is causing my entire system to freeze forcing a hard power off to restart. ive tried like 4 diff versions of flash, 10.3 10.2, from ppa, from manual, FlashAid etc. all cause random complete freeze or spontaneus reboot
<Aikar> no logs are reported to /var/log folder, checked every log file right before the boot and no messages
<silverlightning> Tuffpoo, it often helps with a few attempts,
<TuffPoo> it says getpwid_r (): failed due to unknown user id
<TuffPoo> okay
<silverlightning> tuffpoo, did you check the CD for errors?
<silverlightning> weird
<silverlightning> I never had that happen
<TuffPoo> is it cuz my pc is 64bit and the disk is for 32?
<ghost__> How to Add a shared Windows printer in Ubuntu10.10??
<TuffPoo> i installed it on another pc fine so i think the disk is okay SilentDis
<silverlightning> tuffpoo, no it shouldn't but you could try burning the 64 bit version
<TuffPoo> i installed it on another pc fine so i think the disk is okay silverlightning
<silverlightning> I see
<michael138> well iam tryin to find a short hand dictionary  for Ubuntu or a place where its all laid out and i can c what it all means any one can help
<silverlightning> it should be all right then
<edwardteach> !printers | ghost__
<ubottu> ghost__: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<michael138> its there a bok i could get to explane ubuntu to me
<michael138> ??^_^
<silverlightning> you could try booting, and choosing boot from cd manually, your computer might allow booting for cd if it resists
<annmaria> I like Unix for the Impatient
<silverlightning> I am starting to dislike Ubuntu on this computer
<annmaria> There's also something like Unix in 10 minutes (each chapter is supposed to take 10 minutes)
<annmaria> and the Ubuntu forums are a godsend
<silverlightning> what would be an alternative to ubuntu, no-debian distribution ?
<TuffPoo> silverlightning: im on a fedora pc right now heh
<drc> silverlightning: Slackware
<silverlightning> is there a fedora distribution that is fairly idiot proof like ubuntu?
<silverlightning> thanks for the tips
<silverlightning> both of you
<moes> Trying to mount floppy drive..Get the error failed to "mount floppy drive" ran dmesg last entry " end_request: I/O/error,dev fd0,sector 0..How do I correct this error
<TuffPoo> silverlightning: ubuntu is pretty noob proof
<vegeta> hello
<silverlightning> i know, I like ubuntu, but it doesn't agree with this computer, a fujitsu siemens amilo
<michael138> thank u i look them up iam srry for any miss spellings my mother is sining
<daniel__> is it possible to partition my harddrive without reinstalling my os
<silverlightning> I have used ubuntu for years
<silverlightning> puppy is too flimsy for me
<wgwinn> is there a prepared package somewhere with the latest hyper-v drivers available? having some issues compiling by hand and i'm curious if theres a better work around
<vegeta> i hate u guys
<nit-wit> daniel__, most likely you have to more descriptive or post a partitioner picture.
<vegeta> i hate u guys
<silverlightning> stop hating
<beata|lemur> Oh hey yeah. Re: CD errors. I had that problem booting from my sATA CD drive, but the disc I burned on that drive was just fine on the external drive I have.
<vegeta> u kick my friends
<silverlightning> they are a bad crowd
<drc> michael138: Mathew Helmke - Ubuntu Unleashed (2011 Edition) is pretty complete
<silverlightning> vegeta, negative influence on you
<michael138> thanks drc and every one els
<vegeta> please unbanned my friends
<vegeta> please unbanned my friends
<Logan_WP> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<silverlightning> this is getting repetetive
<Jordan_U> vegeta: If you would like to discuss a ban please join #ubuntu-ops
<Datz> you'll most likely join them if you keep that up vegeta
<Logan_WP> sonic/student_ is back
<Stew_822> Hello :), I just installed Xfce (from the software center) and don't know how to run it :D. I tried logging out but yeah, it wont let me :(. I have ubuntu 10.10 and when it starts it now says xubuntu, which I'm assuming is good :D. Anyway, when I try to log out I get an error message. If anyone thinks they can help, that would be appreciated :)
<vegeta> i want tojoin
<michael138> srry for stpid questions but iam a first time ubuntu user and ive only have had it for 5 days
<vegeta> i want to join ops
<edbian> michael138, now worries, what are the questions?
<elky> michael138, the only stupid question is the one not asked.
<silverlightning> stew_822, it should just log out as usual?
<drc> michael138: this IS the place to ask questions
<adub> how do i  disable keyring itits annoying
<silverlightning> stew_882, but sometimes there are a few hick ups right after a new installation
<elky> michael138,  Oh, and asking to ask questions is redundant, so just out with it ;)
<michael138> well the dvd player in my computer is not picking up my dvds any more i cant fig how to fix it
<Stew_822> silverlightning: I know but I've never logged out before. I don't even know if I've ever logged in. Anyway, it says Failed to receive a reply from the session manager -- The name org.xfce.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files"ays "
<michael138> ok i do that and never get ans
<Stew_822> silverlightning: Without the spelling mistakes :D
<elky> michael138, was it reading dvds before?
<silverlightning> stew_882, unless you have very low RAM, there isn't much to gain in the xfce
<michael138> yea when i had windows
<elky> michael138, and never since you installed ubuntu?
<timewriter> hi
<michael138> yep
<Stew_822> silverlightning: It isn't any faster?
<edwardteach> moes,  check the trouble shooting section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Troubleshooting may help!
<elky> michael138, what dvds are you trying to run?
<drc> michael138: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ohsix> run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh :D
<michael138> clerks and mallrats
<drc> michael138: about halfway down "To play DVDs, you also need to install libdvdcss by opening a terminal and entering the following in addition to installing the restricted extras package: "
<researcher1> where can I paste images?
<machogeek> anyone know how to set the client id on dhcp3 ?
<michael138> ok
<Nabilcon> Hi. Is there an easy way to get my grub loader back? I just installed windows on another disk. So one disk is win7 and another ubuntu. But now i have windows boot loader. So how to get grub back as it was before. Im currently using Ubuntu Live from usb stick.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<michael138> will be back
<Roxyhart0> Hi there I extended a logical volume using lvextend, when I do lvdisplay the new size look correctly, but when I do df -h still show me the old size. There is something that I need to do after/before lvextend?
<silverlightning> stew_882, if you managed to boot in or shift to xfce, and you could access applications or anything, you were logged on, but it really isn't that bad if the session wasn't stored
<KXTwo> Hey guys using the rm command from terminal how would I delete a file like this: - delete me -
<Jordan_U> Nabilcon: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Nabilcon> Jordan_U: Thank you :)
<wgwinn> KXTwo rm ./- delete me -
<Jordan_U> Nabilcon: You're welcome.
<Senjai> Hi Everyone
<KXTwo> wgwinn, whats the . / for?
<Jordan_U> KXTwo: rm './- delete me -'
<DaGeek247> hai Senjai
<moes> edwardteach: This is a ide drive and not an external usb
<Stew_822> silverlightning: I think I'm still using Gnome, though :P. Is Xfce any faster?
<Jordan_U> KXTwo: So that rm does not try to interpret the '-' as being the beginning of an option/flag.
<KXTwo> wgwinn, Is there a way to do it with \ "" or *
<sheenz> ok all installed on my harddrive and we back to square 1
<rww> someone has homework
<silverlightning> stew_882, I found xcfe to be a bit more unstable than standard Ubuntu. Toolbars kept disappearing, sometimes the whole xfce function
<erebel551> lo
<researcher1> request to help with this http://imagebin.org/138525
<erebel551> anyone know of a program to convert .chm to .pdf?
<J_C> Stew_822: I've had no prob with XFCE, but I only use it on servers
<michael138> so just go ahead and re boot and check
<CoNFuS3D> hi, me again, would another sound card fix the problems  I am having with pulseaudio?
<KXTwo> Jordan_U, is there a way to do it with \ "" or * or is that the only way
<Jordan_U> erebel551: chm2pdf
<CoNFuS3D> or would it likely just cause the same problems?
<sheenz> Icons are covered up on the top of screen and on the left hand side
<silverlightning> stew_822, on limited computer perhaps, but on standard equipment  I hardly noticed any  difference
<Stew_822> silverlightning: Ok then thanks. I'll just leave it :P. Is KDE much slower than Gnome?
<Jordan_U> KXTwo: Why do you ask?
<erebel551> Jordan_U: thanks
<Dj-Toast> Hi,  dont know if it interests anyone but found the answer to my raid issue I posted a while ago where rebooting would mess up the device detection.  You simply had to recreate the /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf using "mdadm --detail --scan > /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf" (WIHTOUT THE --VERBOSE option) this recreates the file without the configuration of static naming (EX: /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 )
<Jordan_U> erebel551: You're welcome.
<timewriter> i have uploaded a image
<Senjai> KXTwo, it's reccomended that you find a tutorial on understanding basic system architecture for linux.
<timewriter> can i paste the link
<Jordan_U> timewriter: Yes.
<Stew_822> J_C: Do you find it much faster?
<Jordan_U> timewriter: If it's apropriate for a support channel like this that is...
<KXTwo> Jordan_U, because im doing a case study on using those to deal with file names, most of the questions involved cat, but there is a question on removing this file
<timewriter> http://img526.imageshack.us/f/screenshotxnr.png/
<timewriter> vote my desktop
<Senjai> KXTwo the . can mean various things, in wgwinns example, it means use rm on the current dirctory /the folder.
<Senjai> it can also stand for hidden directories
<J_C> Stew_822: not faster but adequate and it doesn't hammer the processor as much as Gnome or KDE, depends on what you need it for, I guess
<Senjai> KXTwo, check this link out: http://yolinux.com
<Jordan_U> !ot | timewriter
<ubottu> timewriter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KXTwo> I dont think im getting my question along properly
<KXTwo> thanks anyway though
<Senjai> KXTwo, please reiterate, i just came online
<moes>  Trying to mount floppy drive..Get the error failed to "mount floppy drive" ran dmesg last entry " end_request: I/O/error,dev fd0,sector 0..How do I correct this error
<Stew_822> J_C: I'm just trying to speed up my desktop a little :)
<Senjai> KXTwo, perhaps I missed it
<SpeedrunnerG55> is threre software i can program my lego mindstorms on ubuntu?
<J_C> Stew_822: I'm mostly on the command line
<timewriter> i thought we can paste random images
<Senjai> Timewriter, only related to support questions :)
<J_C> Stew_822: more ram :-)
<KXTwo> Senjai, you did, I just want to know if there is a way to rm the file with \ "" *,
<timewriter> :P
<Senjai> KXTwo, what file did you want to remove?
<Stew_822> J_C: Okay then :). Thanks for your help, and you too, silverlight :)
<timewriter> anyone tested Lxde ?
<Senjai> !rm | KXTwo
<ubottu> KXTwo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Datz> damn, I had a picture of the ground just ready to link
<SpeedrunnerG55> ??
<J_C> no prob
<KXTwo> oi vey nvm
<KXTwo> take care
<Senjai> KXTwo, good luck :)
<SpeedrunnerG55> i thought this was a help channel
<testa> I'm having network issues..
<testa> and I need help!
<Senjai> SpeedrunnerG55, it is
<Senjai> !ask | testa
<ubottu> testa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mickster04> Senjai: it is
<mickster04> Senjai: sorry wrong nick
<KXTwo> it is just make sure you give every detail possible or you will be inundated with links :)
<mickster04> SpeedrunnerG55: it is
<Senjai> mickster04, ;)
<Garfield> sup people
<mickster04> Garfield: hey
<Garfield> anyone working on morpgs
<Datz> chillin in #ubuntu
<SpeedrunnerG55> so im trying to program my lego mindstorms, were can i find the software
<mickster04> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * Senjai waves at Garfield 
<testa> ok. My problem is that I have installed a wireless card (a netgear card) that required drivers to install. I've installed the drivers for it, am able to view wireless networks, but cannot connect to one (as in when I try to connect, it maintains the status of "connecting" and never actually connects..)
<mickster04> SpeedrunnerG55: what has that got to do with ubuntu?
<J_C> SpeedrunnerG55: have you googled "linux + mindstorm" or "ubuntu + mindstorm"? This is a help channel, but maybe nobody online right now uses mindstorm
<Senjai> SpeedrunnerG55, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Mindstorms+for+ubuntu
<SpeedrunnerG55> i want to know if there is software i get for ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !google | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<mickster04> harsh Jordan_U :p
<Senjai> Not really Jordan, the solution is to google it. Or search the repositories
<Senjai> And most people do have the google-fu
<h00k> Senjai: Google-it is not an appropriate answer for this channel. Period.
<mickster04> SpeedrunnerG55: this is ubuntu help, not lego help
<KXTwo> ubottu, that is the smartest thing ive seen you say
<Senjai> h00k, fine, understood.
<mickster04> h00k: seeing as that is all you can do i think it was? and it wasnt a good it, it was lmgtfy?
<J_C> Senjai: yes
<Datz> what about lmytfy it? http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lmgtfy&l=1
<Datz> oops forgot g
<rww> 4/whois SpeedrunnerG55
 * rww facepalms
<HowardTheDuck> hey
<Senjai> rww lol
<mickster04> hey HowardTheDuck
<michael138> ok now what is good compatible  like bs player or some thrid party system
<timewriter> i love ubuntu for no good reason
<Senjai> HowardTheDuck, Hi :)
<HowardTheDuck> is there a bad default network setting with ubuntu 10.04 or something?  websites are continually timing out, but when i boot into my win7 partition, everything is snappy
<mickster04> michael138: vlc?
<adub> i want to completely delete keyring from my system
<michael138> i love it cus its so much fun to use
<HowardTheDuck> hey Senjai :)
<testa> Is anybody here a whiz at networking and probably drivers?
<J_C> h00k: Since when, just curious, I see people refer to google all the time. Sometimes the docs are there that explain better than miles of irc input can do
<HowardTheDuck> hey mickster04  :)
<michael138> vlc
<Zenze> Anyone know how to tell if they hard drive i just installed is set up to use 4096B sectors?
<Senjai> testa, just ask your question :)
<adub> hwo would i go about deleting keyring from my system i dont need something to help me remember passwords aqnd th thing is just annoying
<tyler_d> ok, I'm looking to cut everything on a per-line basis before, and including a string that I have grepped
<Senjai> J_C, don't worry about it.
<testa> Well, my question is: What do I do!? (previous message: My problem is that I have installed a wireless card (a netgear card) that required drivers to install. I've installed the drivers for it, am able to view wireless networks, but cannot connect to one (as in when I try to connect, it maintains the status of "connecting" and never actually connects..)
<ohsix> KXTwo: rm -- -\ delete\ me\ - can work too, -- is "ignore the rest as options"
<J_C> Senjai: thanks :-)
<Senjai> testa, can you connect via a wired connection?
<Senjai> testa, have you tried more than one network/
<testa> I can connect sometimes to a wired network, it's very erratic.
<KXTwo> ohsix, yess some one who got it lol
<Senjai> testa, I know 10.10 has some issues with it, some wireless drivers work better on 10.04
<Senjai> testa, perhaps you should downgrade? but consult more professional opinions first.
<jonathan> adub, system>preferences>passwords and encryption keys
<testa> How do I downgrade then?
<rww> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<timewriter> i need to find a wireless cable now
<ohsix> Senjai: were you really telling someone to find a tutorial about linux to learn about his shell or argument conventions? :O
<mickster04> timewriter: aha i see what you did there
<Aikar> ok to follow up with flash killing my PC. the entire kernel is frozen. i cant even perform REISUB
<drc> h00k: is saying "google it" with search terms (foo+bar) that you found <several or many> hits acceptable?
<timewriter> where mickster04
<Senjai> rww what doy you think on his issues
<Aikar> its frozen right now, i cant ssh in, cant reisub
<mickster04> timewriter: a wireless wire?
<Aikar> anyone got any ideas on how to stop flash from killing my ubuntu 10.10? :(
<timewriter> yes
<mickster04> Aikar: remove it?
<mickster04> timewriter: oxymoron much?
<Aikar> mickster04: then how will i browse my porn sites :(
 * timewriter ...
<adub> jonathan how do i disable keyring???????
<h00k> !ohmy | Aikar
<ubottu> Aikar: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Senjai> ohsix, I misperceived his question, as I connected partway through his explination, I thought his difficulty was with understanding how the filesystem works on linux, e.g. directories are represented by / not \
<timewriter> im testing Squeeze in vmware
<Senjai> ohsix, to which I answered first, then forwarded him to the site, but then I found i misinterpreted his question.
<adub> how do i disable keyring????
<jonathan> adub, delete it
<Datz> ha @ ohmy
<Aikar> back to topic... flash is literally freezing my entire system. the alt+sysrq key combos dont even work. no ssh. ive tried multiple flash versions, latest nvidia driver
<adub> i dont know the package name jonathan to apt-get remove
<timewriter> do you believe what happened
<timewriter> some guy asked me to install a antivirus on his system
<jonathan> oh you want to remove the package from the OS?
<jonathan> gnome-keyring
<timewriter> then he came and started looking inside the case
<adub> if removing it will get rid of the stupid annoying pop up
<adub> then yeah i wont use the app
<timewriter> when i asked him what is he looking for , he said : the antivirus
<timewriter> :(
<ohsix> Aikar: bad luck there, its either the driver or something hw related in your machine
<jonathan> you'll have to enter your keycode everytime you connect to an encrypted wireless though
<adub> jonathan so keyring prevents having to input the keycode everytime
<adub> it just not have been saving it before then
<Aikar> ohsix: i just ran a memtest, it all passed. it is new hardware, didnt happen on old box, should i do something after moving my hdd from 1 box to a new one to refresh for new hardware?
<Datz> does unity work pretty decently in 10.10?
<timewriter> hihi
<testa> Would anybody know a way to change the ways I can connect to a wireless network? When I try to connect to my network (which I know has WPA/WPA2 Personal security on it) my computer assumes it's WPA/WPA2 Enterprise security...
<timewriter> use a wireless cable
<testa> a wireless cable?
<J_C> Datz:I'm using it on an older Asus netbook... it's OK but it has some ways to go, sometimes it's irritating
<jonathan> adub, keyring stores the password
<th0r> testa: might try wicd in place of network-mangler
<testa> okay.
<Datz> J_C: ah I see.
<adub> so when im booting up
<adub> is it asking for my computer password
<adub> or the wifi
<adub> little confused
<ohsix> Aikar: best you can probably do is find something other than flash that can make it freeze, could be the power supply or a lot of things unfortunately
<Datz> J_C: I can install it and choose if I want it or gnome at boot, correct?
<jonathan> if you're connecting to the wifi without gnome-keyring installed it'll want the network keycode
<jonathan> gnome keyring just stores it for you
<ohsix> testa: can you look at the beacons with wireshark? it says what security options are available
<J_C> Datz: I'm not sure about that, I just installed it recently on the netbook. I haven't tried it on a standard laptop or desktop
<testa> I'll try.
<lolicloud> If I want to wipe my ubuntu partition to install something else all that I need to backup is the home folder or is there anything else I might miss?
<Aikar> i think ima try putting hdd back in old system
<timewriter> i wish a linux versions for world of warcraft
<ohsix> testa: the beacons could be wrong, or it could have ent as an option when you're not expecting it, but you can tell networkmanager what authentication it actually uses if you edit the connection
<silverlightning> hi again
<timewriter> hi
<J_C> Datz: it's ok for the netbook, but I'm not overly impressed, I'd avoid it on a regular box for awhile anyway
<silverlightning> how bad is it to use a hacked windows 7?
<kevdog> lolicloud: possible some things in /etc depending on what you have done
<Datz> J_C: ah ok. I'd be testing it on my desktop.. well via an external drive
<timewriter> very bad
<timewriter> why would you use a hacked os ?
<silverlightning> :')
<testa> I'm not sure how to view the beacons in Wireshark
<[thor]> adub: the keyring saves wifi passwords on it's giant security-guard style ring. when you access a wifi network, it remembers working passwords, and enters them automatically next time.
<ischliky> anyone know how i can extend a gnome panel to be on 2 screens using twinview? or at least move a new panel to the other screen, all new panels i cant seem to swap screens on
<gaelfx> I'm looking into getting a tablet pc, and I was wondering if anyone could tell me anything about their trials and tribulations in dealing with a touchscreen and ubuntu?
<silverlightning> because my recovery XP SP2 cd is ruined
<timewriter> just because youre in norway , i have a gift for you
<mickster04> timewriter: just use wine and the windows version
<timewriter> msg me pls
<J_C> Datz: external drive? why not? for testing purposes yo can tell us if you can change managers :-)
<h00k> !windows | silverlightning
<ubottu> silverlightning: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<timewriter> mickster04, i tried , but its nut the same thing
<Datz> J_C: will do :)
<[thor]> adub: entering your password is letting the keyring know you are the real user. if you don't enter it, or if someone tries to log in as you, they will have to enter all the wifi passwords manually.
<mickster04> timewriter: I think you'll find that wow runs better in wine than it does in windows
<J_C> Datz: You could be the "go to" guy :-)
<J_C> Ask Datz!
<timewriter> mickster04, not true
<Datz> haha
<mickster04> timewriter: true
 * Datz will do his best!
<timewriter> i tried , and i can exploit my videocard at its full capabilities
<lolicloud> kevdog: what's stored on /etc? I think all I need to backup are documents and chatlogs but I might be forgeting something?
<timewriter> i cant*
<timewriter> i mean
<timewriter> 2x multisampling ?
<timewriter> pft
<J_C> I can see it now... Is Datz on? :-)
<silverlightning> ubutto, I am trying to dual install with Maverick
<[thor]> adub: if you don't use wifi, you don't have anything to worry about by simply disabling it during startup ( Settings > Preferences > Startup Applications --> [ ] Secret Storage Service )
<silverlightning> ubottu
<ohsix> testa: ah, it's a bit involved, but you should be able to get them when its not connected, just pick the interface, record a while; then look for "Beacon frames", they get decoded in the bottom pane
<timewriter> lol you just become a godfather
<h00k> !dualboot | silverlightning
<ubottu> silverlightning: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kevdog> the /etc contains setting for various programs -- initialization files.  If you haven't done a lot of customizing or installing, or manipulating daemons or listening servers, it probably doesn't apply to you
<lolicloud> kevdog: Ok, thank you.
<J_C> silverlightning: dual boot is pretty easy, but the best way to start is install windows first, the ubuntu/fedora./whatever. Grib will figure it out and install correctly
<ohsix> testa: if not, you'd need to put the wifi in monitoring mode and thats kind of a pain in the butt, networkmanager does have a log that is verbose enough to tell you what it sees; wireshark would be for verifying it yourself
<kevdog> ohsix: only a pain in the butt if you haven't set up a script to automate that
<ohsix> doing it at all when it wont solve your problem directly, script or not; is a pain in the butt
<kevdog> putting your card in monitor mode is a pain?
<Nabilcon> Hi.. How to get disk UUID of all partitions when running from ubuntu live usb stick? i did try with blkid but got no output.. Just back to prompt.
<ohsix> kevdog: your grandmother can't be expected to do it
<kevdog> my grandmother doesn't even know what linux is
<ohsix> Nabilcon: did you use sudo or do it as root?
<ecinx> I'm having a nightmare trying to install an application, quartus
<ecinx> when I try to set up with sudo sh ./filename.sh
<Nabilcon> ohsix: i've tried with sudo.. But no output at all
<ohsix> Nabilcon: similar information can be had in /dev/.blkid.tab (it's what blkid reads)
<timewriter> ecinx
<timewriter> you dont need the ./
<ecinx> it extracts and then gives me soem conf.d error and altera_installer_gui: cannot connect to X server :0
<timewriter> sudo sh filename.sh
<Nabilcon> ohsix: thanks.. i will check that :)
<ohsix> Nabilcon: udev fills it out, i dunno whats going on with the livecd tho :]
<linux> dwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwdewfde
<ihack4fun> My grandmother is Linux
<linux> 2222222222222
<ecinx> sudo: 10.1sp1_quartus_free_linuxx.sh: command not found
<ecinx>  without the ./
<linux> help me
<mickster04> linux: learn to type?
<ohsix> how do i do a linux
<ihack4fun> Ho
<ihack4fun> Oops
<cp2_4eva> whats up all. Anyone know a good backup tool?
<ihack4fun> How do I do a Linux WTF
<harpreet> What region of dvd , dvd styler creates as iso that we later burn?
<ohsix> cp2_4eva: i've been using duplicity via deja-dup lately
<cp2_4eva> Ohsix, oh rly? I should see what thats like. never heard of it.
<ohsix> cp2_4eva: unfortunately you can't have everything, and you're probably looking for the least worst ... which i also don't know ;]
<harpreet> What region of dvd , dvd styler creates as iso that we later burn?
<ecinx> how do i install this thing?
<ecinx> it extracts and then gives me soem conf.d error and altera_installer_gui: cannot connect to X server :0
<harpreet> ecinx, wat thing?
<ecinx> sudo: 10.1sp1_quartus_free_linuxx.sh: command not found , message when sudo filename.sh
<ecinx> I'm trying to instal something for my digital logic class
<reign2> how can I stop ubuntu from shutting networking down on suspend?
<ohsix> reign2: what would it be doing if it was on?
<h00k> reign2: you don't, suspend doesn't keep the networks powered up.
<ohsix> you can keep some devices on, but they wouldn't do anything, and i think they block suspend if you do
<J_C> reign2: the point of suspend is to suspend all activity
<reign2> during a dist upgrade, I left the pc unattended only to come back and find the update failed because networking went down
<ohsix> all but the ec & usb ;]
<h00k> reign2: yes, that's what suspend does.
<ohsix> reign2: so postpone suspend
<h00k> reign2: you can adjust your power settings to prevent it from going into suspend
<J_C> reign2: best to turn suspend off before updating
<ohsix> or with the inhibit sleep panel applet
<ecinx> after extracting there's a file called setup
<ecinx> i do sudo ./setup  and i get a message
<ohsix> if you use upgrade-manager it does inhibit suspend, otherwise you're on your own
<reign2> isn't that sort of counter-intuitive for the updater to not send a dbus signal to keep the os from dropping into suspend?
<ecinx>  Starting GUI. If nothing shows up, or you don't have an X display, run:
<ecinx>    ./setup --help
<J_C> reign2: depends on if you used the update app or from the command line, I suppose
<ohsix> desktop tools do desktoppy things like inhibit suspend
<reign2> hmm, I was using update-manager though
<J_C> reign2: for what it's worth, I've never done an update unless I'm plugged in
<reign2> and it still suspended
<ohsix> wacky
<J_C> reign2: plus I have the settings at "do not suspend" when plugged in
<ohsix> are you using kubuntu?
<Datz> so I get this error when I try to load unity: No required driver detected for unity
<reign2> nope; 10.10 ubuntu upgraded from lucid
<Datz> on 10.10
<Datz> oh well, no biggie
<Datz> not too long until 11.04
<ohsix> did you install mutter too?
<Datz> who?
<ohsix> you
<Datz> lol, no
<J_C> what <mutter mutter mutter>
<Datz> just package :unity"
<J_C> ?
<Yanks> Im true gangsta
<Yanks> you know ur motherboard has 250$ worth of gold in it?
 * J_C mutters to himself
<ohsix> nm they ditched mutter for compiz
<Jordan_U> !ot | Yanks
<Yanks> you know ur motherboard has 250$ worth of gold in it?
<ubottu> Yanks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Darkenvy> whats the channel that can help me with setting up syncing protocols?
<Datz> also I can't get unity working on my laptop as the graphics card is unsupported
<Yanks> !ops
<Yanks> !ops
<FloodBot3> Yanks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yanks> !ops
<Datz> so I'm stuck until 11.04
<ohsix> Datz: wacky, it works in my netbook and my notebook
<J_C> Datz: As I mentioned, not impressed, I don't think you're missing anything.
<Darkenvy> What can I use to ALWAYS sync two folders on seperate servers?
<Datz> ohsix: well I have ATI x1400 card in my laptop which is now unsupported I guess
<phrac> Darkenvy: rsync?
<Darkenvy> yes but I need it to always be active and keep the latesat file
<Darkenvy> rsync and unison are one time deals?
<ohsix> Datz: it should be; does jockey offer to install a proprietary driver?
<Datz> J_C: yea, I have 10.04's very primitive version installed, not that great. But I'd just like to get a decent preview of this new desktop :p
<phrac> Darkenvy: rsync in cron or maybe nfs?
<Nabilcon> Why does ubuntu live just detect 3.2gb RAM? I got 8gb on this computer so why does it not use all? Im just curious.
<Darkenvy> Im a little new to setting up daemons. Is it easy to set up?
<ohsix> Darkenvy: inotify-tools has a program that can run arbitrary stuff on file changes; but what you're asking to do is more intensive than you think
<Jordan_U> Nabilcon: Are you using 32 bit or 64 bit Ubuntu?
<ohsix> Nabilcon: (^ or livecd)
<Darkenvy> Oh I forgot to mention I dont have a GUI on either machine. both are servers
<ohsix> Darkenvy: you' can't arrange for both to access common storage?
<Nabilcon> Jordan_U: My installed is 32 bit.. And it uses all 8gb.. But this Live cd only used 3.2
<Jordan_U> !pae | Nabilcon
<ubottu> Nabilcon: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<J_C> Datz: It appears to be a not very well executed Mac OSX, for what it's worth
<Jordan_U> Nabilcon: The liveCD doesn't contain a PAE kernel.
<J_C> OSX Desktop
<Darkenvy> well they would be saved and changed so often beings that the files are playerdata for an online game
<Nabilcon> Jordan_U: Oh ok.. So thats why my installed used all and not the live. Thanks.. I was just curious :)
<Darkenvy> FTP didnt seem like a viable option for this. Ive had hardships with FTP not being very good at dedicated important things
<Jordan_U> Nabilcon: You're welcome.
<ohsix> Darkenvy: you can't store them in a database instead?
<phrac> Darkenvy: I'm with ohsix on this, it sounds like a perfect match for a database
<Darkenvy> I am interested in this database you speak of. How can I set one up? (Im an everyday linux user but no expert at scripting)
<phrac> Darkenvy: check out mysql or postgresql
<Senjai> Omg, if WINE allows me to run Adobe Dreamweave with no problems, I'm going to go crazy
<ohsix> it's not hard to use ceph or something either, but it's not a great idea to share files for that sort of thing
<J_C> Darkenvy: Have you looked at Unison?
<Darkenvy> can you upload files to myswl or is this something that msut be mysql supported? Ive ehard of this before
<Datz> J_C: ah, I see. ohsix nope, just a warning and then I'm logged out again
<jdkoreclipse> yo
<harpreet> ecinx, wat thing?
<ohsix> unison is heavy and will not work great for jobs ran more than daily
<harpreet> What region of dvd , dvd styler creates as iso that we later burn?
<Darkenvy> yea unison is a one time deal. I need it to run daemon. Always on and syncing constantly
<J_C> ahh
<J_C> what about cron and rsync, just a suggestion?
<ecinx> harpreet,  quartus I don't know what's the professional use of it, but it's what we use in digital logic
<ohsix> Datz: i mean in your regular desktop session, install the driver there; if "Extra" effects in the appearance applet works then unity should too
<Darkenvy> the purpose of the syncing btw, is a second game server to share gamedata between. I dont think I need this hardcore mysql. so rsync probably can do what I need?
<Datz> ohsix: ah, ok. i'll make a note, not booted to that drive anymore
<Datz> thanks
<J_C> Darkenvy: if the changes are relatively intermittant that may work, a 5 minute or 10 minute cron job?
<phrac> Darkenvy: yes, but its not going to be instant updates
<Darkenvy> thats fine!
<ohsix> the files will all be scanned as part of the process too
<Darkenvy> How do I setup rsync to push and pull? I find the oddest documentation on it for one time jobs and such
<amit> ho to make full screen in virtual os
<J_C> Darkenvy: I would check the docs for a one time job setup, put together a small bash scitpt doing the same, then drop it into cron
<J_C> script
<sheenz> ok muttter is running, cant switch
<amit> and is there any way to open tty modes for virtual OS?
<sheenz> ???
<Darkenvy> What is cron exactly? a process that runs scripts intermittently?
<ohsix> it's far better to share a common filesystem
<J_C> Darkenvy: exactly
<J_C> Darkenvy: check out /etc/cron.d, cron.daily, etc to get an idea, also there are excellent references on the 'net
<ecinx> does anyone knows about intel core i7 HD graphics for laptops?
<J_C> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ecinx> I have 8gb of memory, i'm wondering how i can give more to the graphics
<cannonfiddler> ecinx no but i know intel graphics have always sucked if you need to do anything graphics related
<Darkenvy> hey thanks guys!
<J_C> no prob
<sheenz> appearance preferences--> visual Effects -->mutter is running, cant switch?? what is this
<J_C> Darkenvy: don't forget "man cron" for local documentation
<Surye> Hmm, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 Server, and I've tried 2 different USB sticks (using both unetbootin and Universal-USB-Installer), 2 different CDs burned. The iso checks out on md5sum. I've checked the ram. But the CD keeps showing errors on check disk, and the USB is giving me "There was a problem reading data from the CD-ROM", even when using cdrom-detect/try-usb=true. I've had my burning software verify the burned disc
<ecinx> cannonfiddler, i can agree but i have a tablet pc, they really can't have  a gpu.. It's not for gaming or anything though
<J_C> and "man crontab"
<Surye> Is there any known issues with this installer, or is something seriously fubared?
<sheenz> any help :   appearance preferences--> visual Effects -->mutter is running, cant switch?? what is this
<J_C> Surye: just for doublecheck, have you checked the cd on another system, possible prob with that particular hardware?
<cabbie-ubuntu> im getting a permission error trying to create a file within etc/udev/rules.d so i pretty much assume its a sudo issue but not sure how to work around it. I'm trying to do this: http://nookdevs.com/ADB_Over_USB (scroll to linux)
<J_C> cabbie-ubuntu: have you sudo'd to root or are you trying it as the standard user you are logged in as?
<J_C> only root can write to that directory
<ohsix> cabbie-ubuntu: try reading the android docs on android.com
<RandyRKelly> Hello I need help. I did a partial upgrade and now I have no net work. No internet connect.
<Surye> J_C: Is there anyway to install from the usb drive, but only to do a full install from the net?
<ohsix> cabbie-ubuntu: theres a lot of garbage tutorials and misinformation surrounding the stuff; best to get it from the source
<Blue1> ['=
<J_C> Surye: I'm sure there is, but offhand I can't give you direct instructions. Check for a network install cd
<ohsix> Surye: yes, with the alternate install media, you should try the ubuntu usb maker & skip the third party utilities
<amit> how to use  my virtual box OS in full screen?
<J_C> and put that on the usb stick
<h00k> !virtualbox | amit
<ubottu> amit: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Surye> ohsix: Where is that? I thought it was not included anymore?
<dr3af> hello,i recently read about the "200 line kernel patch" that do the system faster.My question is,is this patch applied to the latest kernel 10.10 uses?or we must do something to apply that patch?
<ohsix> in windows i don't know, in ubuntu it's under system -> administration -> startup disk creator
<klj613-> how can i get a list of all my possible mounts? sd1, sd2 etc and saying what they are.
<Rommel_> Ello all
<Rommel_> Anyone recommend a good 5.1 soundcard that works with Ubuntu?
<ohsix> klj613-: udisks --dump
<klj613-> ty
<psusi> dr3af, you read the opinion of an idiot.  It does not make anything faster.  All it does is prevent 64 programs all running in a terminal window from hogging the cpu from other gui tasks
<J_C> klj613-: you could look at /etc/fstab to see what the system is directly aware of
<nit-wit> klj613-, sudo fdisk -l
<Rommel_> Bout to get a 5.1 system, and not sure whether the various cards will work, as my old (yet shitty) one doesn't work
<klj613-> im tryin to figure out which one is my memory stick to remount it with full permissions for everyone
<dr3af> psusi: linus made this patch.right?
<bastidrazor> klj613-: sudo fdisk -l   ::will list all partitions and the /dev/sXXX
<psusi> dr3af, no, he didn't.
<ohsix> udisks is the winningest!
<Rommel_> So, any ideas for a good 5.1 sound card for Ubuntu 10.10?
<cabbie-ubuntu> J_C, ohsix basically im getting a device not found error. Running adb remount as sudo gives no devices found
<bastidrazor> ohsix: a bit overkill
<ohsix> Rommel_: you don't have an hdaudio or ac97 card that does 5/7.1 already?
<Rommel_> I have onboard... and its horrible :P
<ohsix> bastidrazor: "and saying what they are"
<J_C> klj613-: is the stick mounted now? if so, just run mount in  a command lin to show what is mounted, then run remount with the appropriate switches "man mount"
<ohsix> Rommel_: in most cases its fine coming out of the machine, only to be made worse after :P
<cabbie-ubuntu> I was running the ubuntu desktop version but that got corrupted and now im on the netbook version. Previously talking to my device was fine, im trying to walk back what might have gone wrong
<Rommel_> haha, unfortunately its bung, only 1 channel works out of the back
<ohsix> J_C: can't remount fuse mounts, chances are he'll need allow_other
<dr3af> psusi: so,if the guy who wrote that is an idiot,why linus is going to import this patch to the kernel?at least thats what i understand in the mailing list..
<klj613-> /dev/sdd is my memory stick. and i unmounted the device ready to remount it
<Rommel_> The output doesn't work at all in Win7 :D
<J_C> fuse mounts are a pain, I think :-)
<ohsix> Rommel_: nice
<psusi> dr3af, the guy who wrote it isn't an idiot... it's all of the hype about it that is idiocy... mostly from Phoronix and his readers
<Rommel_> so
<J_C> remount -o rw ?
<klj613-> -o ?
<dr3af> what phoronix is?
<psusi> dr3af, a guy with a blog
<machogeek> has anyone set the Client id using dhcp3? I am a bit of a nob w/ linux and haven't been able to figure out where to set this
<J_C> I'm not on a linux box at the moment, but man monunt will give you all the switches
<J_C> man mount
<dr3af> psusi: so i shouldnt apply this patch?
<J_C> -o options
<psusi> dr3af, you can apply it if you want, just don't expect it to do much
<psusi> dr3af, unless you like to run make -j64
<J_C> options being read, write and all
<kusanagi> what do i have to do to upgrade from 10.04.1 to 10.04.2?
<klj613-> i need everything to have full rights of the memory stick for a symlink for apache to work. how do i remount giving everyone full rights?
<dr3af> psusi: only at this way it will work?not ,for example, at full load?
<rww> kusanagi: nothing. point releases like 10.04.1 and 10.04.2 are just rollups of normal updates. if you've been paying attention to update messages, you're fine./
<superman> hey guy wat u doing
<ohsix> machogeek: sending dhcp options is gr8 stuff, confusing as hell; but dhclient has shorthand for it. send dhcp-client-identifier
<kusanagi> thanks rww :D
<J_C> check the mount man page, something like, remount -o rw,all /dev/sdd1
<superman> hey guy wat u doing
<Snowdrift> убунту 10.10. как понять где звук в /дев/ ?
<klj613-> ok
<Rommel_> So any recommendations
<Rommel_> Not fussed for budget
<Rommel_> lol
<Snowdrift> ubuntu 10.10. how to understand where the sound in / Dev /?
<ohsix> machogeek: you'll have to figure out how to get ubuntu's networking stuff to use your configuration, i haven't had to do it yet so i don't know
<machogeek> ohsix: would i put that in the option list?
<psusi> dr3af, the patch groups processes by tty and schedules them with that information.  This means if you run 64 cpu hungry processes in a terminal window ( which make -j64 tries to do ) thiat patch will stop them from totally hogging the cpu from other tasks, thus keeping the rest of the system responsive.  If you aren't doing somelike as stupid as running make -j64, then it won't do anything for you.
<ohsix> in the interface declaration in dhclient.conf; nm-applet already has a gui box for it if that's what you're using
<dr3af> psusi: Ok,thank you for the info my friend :)
<ohsix> Rommel_: i'm partial to the xonar cards
<machogeek> ohsix: eth0 dosen't appear w/ in the gui box
<Snowdrift> application writes /dev/dsp : No such file or directory.
<Rommel_> I was looking at that
<Rommel_> Was it a fuss to install?
<psusi> dr3af, Phoronix posted on his blog "oh my god, look what a difference it makes in the responsiveness of the rest of the desktop when I run make -j64!" and a lot of his readers were mislead into thinking that "it makes everything faster!"
<ohsix> machogeek: it shows the mac address of it, and in "auto" connections it shows the name in the connection name, the client id is on the ipv4 settings page
<Rommel_> Ideally I might go something that lasts the distance, such as Creative X-Fi pro... just reading around how it works on Ubuntu now... its a USB soundcard, interesting lol
<ohsix> psusi: responsiveness isn't really expounded in talk of "faster"
<dr3af> psusi: So thats explain it nice. Maybe my "source" was a reader of phoronix guy :D
<drc> dr3af: read it for yourself http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=1
<ohsix> Rommel_: creative might be a strong name, but that's about all it is
<machogeek> ohsix:  i have to manually enter it for it to appear in the list
<Rommel_> ha
<dr3af> drc: thank you :)
<machogeek> ohsix: after i enter it, the client id dosen't take upon resetart
<drc> dr3af: np
<Rommel_> I think I might go with the Creative one afterall tho
<machogeek> ohsix: ah, i think you just helped big time w/ that htpd.conf file
<ohsix> before vista they actually had a lock on eax, and you either had a creative card or no eax
<drc> dr3af: that's what FOSS is all about, make your own choice :)
<machogeek> ohsix: fingers crossed
<Rommel_> Purely cause the USB portability would be good as I move between a lappy/computer but at the same desk
<Rommel_> Reading around on ubuntu forums seems its easy to get working
<dr3af> drc: well,i wont "make" anything so i dont need that patch!
<Rommel_> Just have to ensure right packages are there using ALSA
<J_C> here is one quote from a tester of the patch: "It's not so much a performance boost than it is better balancing of resources. Your computer is not any faster, but it will distribute CPU power more evenly so that everything will *feel* faster."
<R-Touch> why... why are they looking to use unity?
<R-Touch> it looks terrible
<ohsix> Rommel_: you might have less trouble from a usb device from another vendor
<dr3af> is the beta of 11.04 out? or any link to the schedule?
<J_C> R-Touch: It looks like they are going after the Mac OS X look and feel
<ohsix> R-Touch: looks are a subjective thing
<ohsix> you can be sure they're not doing it for looks
<R-Touch> does unity actually look or feel like mac os x?
<rww> R-Touch: no
<R-Touch> it looked more like a shitty and simplistic menu system
<rww> !natty | dr3af
<ubottu> dr3af: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<J_C> marketing, too, it's not bad on a netbook
<dr3af> rww: i know that,i just asked if the beta is out...
<ohsix> wait, you're complaining about how it looks but don't know what it looks like?
<J_C> R-Touch: but just about prfect for a small screen netbook, once all the bugs are worked out
<redshift> hmm
<drc> dr3af: nope, just A2, iirc
<R-Touch> ohsix: i've seen one screenshot ... i wasn't impressed to say the least
<ohsix> R-Touch: good job guy
<J_C> R-Touch: have you used it?
<Rommel_> well name another vendor
<J_C> I'm not promoting it, I just see some of the usefullness
<ohsix> i'm pretty sure this is offtopic anyways
<klj613-> im sure i formated my memory stick as NTFS but in properties (ubuntu) it says its msdos filesystem?
<soreau> R-Touch: Since gnome-shell hasn't proven to be very good, they decided to implement unity with compiz
<erikaflusa> hi all
<Rommel_> The only soundcards I can find that are Creative and the ASUS Xonar
<cba123> I have a drive that isn't being mounted.  It is ext
<R-Touch> ohsix: well, i came in here looking to find out more about it as well .. i'll be the first to admit i'm pretty ignorant about unity
<erikaflusa> i have question
<komputer6> hi all
<erikaflusa> on ubuntu 10.10 install
<komputer6> gimana kabar semua..?
<ohsix> R-Touch: get a livecd and take it for a ride, or install it on your existing install of ubuntu
<dr3af> erikaflusa: make your question in one line please :)
<komputer6> ubuntu siip
<drc> dr3af: March 31st – Beta 1 with B2 two weeks later and the release two weeks later than that
<J_C> R-Touch: if you're familiar with Mac OS X you will see a lot of similiarities in attempted llok and feel
<J_C> look
<erikaflusa> SQUASHFS error
<dr3af> drc: thank you again :)
<R-Touch> alright ... there's a livecd specifically for unity though?
<uRock> Ubuntu is better than OS X
<drc> dr3af: yw
<erikaflusa> im not sure what it means
<erikaflusa> i have live cd in system
<ohsix> Rommel_: i usually go to zzounds or musicians choice to find brands; the rest are passable chinese outfits
<erikaflusa> unable to read page block beed91
<R-Touch> os x is highly overrated so i'm tempted to agree
<ohsix> uRock: is that assertion the result of some empyrical study?
<R-Touch> the only thing i can't do (on this laptop) with ubuntu that i can with windows 7 is watch blu-rays
<Ziber> what do i put in /etc/fstab to get an smbmount to stay put?
<uRock> ohsix, just a fact of life
<J_C> unity takes a little getting used to, but it's not terrible or anything
<Rommel_> k, I'll check them out
<Rommel_> thanks for the help
<ohsix> uRock: your world must be a hoot with those sort of facts
<J_C> I just happen to like gnome better
<erikaflusa> hello
<dr3af> erikaflusa: is the iso downloaded ok?is the media writed correctly?u can also check your ram for errors.
<erikaflusa> yes
<uRock> ohsix, nah, I just don't believe in overpaying for cheap hardware
<erikaflusa> it booted up in as live cd
<R-Touch> hrmmm... this video of unity makes it seem a lot more interesting
<R-Touch> the only problem being is that something so animation-heavy under ubuntu is usually extremely unstable
<ohsix> uRock: ok so it has nothing to do with osx, but your lack of money
<erikaflusa> it says installed
<ohsix> glad we cleared that up
<dr3af> erikaflusa: try to burn the iso one more time,with the slowest speed
<uRock> ohsix, that is not what I said, if their hardware breaks too often, then what good is it, please do not put words in people's mouthes
<soreau> R-Touch: Just wait till after 11.04 release and try a live session with an open mind
<ohsix> R-Touch: daily natty images are available here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<erikaflusa> its over 2/3 done installing
<ohsix> uRock: we're both entitled to what we loosely call facts
<ohsix> what you have is an opinion
<dr3af> erikaflusa: that means something is corrupted. I already told u a solution,try that and see
<erikaflusa> geez
<uRock> ohsix, I don't like their pricing nor their OS, I have seen two Lappies die in less than three years
<erikaflusa> ok
<ohsix> R-Touch: i dunno if natty is already rolling with unity though, i use classic desktop sessions still & haven't tried the nightlies
<erikaflusa> ill try it
<JeffCBR> How can I turn off Gnome?
<ohsix> uRock: i've seen pigs fly, prove me wrong
<Teddy> for some reason ubuntu alternative installer is simply ignoring my preseed file.  any suggestions?
<R-Touch> thanks ohsix ... i'm actually looking to return to ubuntu once 11.04 is out ... windows 7 is nice and all but i am truly bored with it. i rather enjoy ubuntu
<soreau> JeffCBR: What do you mean turn off gnome?
<R-Touch> besides, i like to donate for open-source software
<erikaflusa> i guess
<JeffCBR> I want to stop Gnome.
<uRock> ohsix, If we drink enough we will probably both see pigs fly
<ohsix> R-Touch: right now i'm using my special mix of sw from natty in 10.10 (firefox mainly)
<klj613-> i still cant figure out how to remount with full permissions for everyone >.<
<securetux> Hi, i need some help. I've installed ubuntu (i've also windows 7 installed) when i boot up my pc it skips grub menu (never shows up) and boots ubuntu. I've check there is no menu.lst in the grub directoy what can i do?
<ohsix> uRock: who's to say i didn't? the point being that empty statements of fact and anecdotes do not depict fact
<uRock> ohsix, luckily for the user that has had these problem, the warranty was great
<k_sze> Awwww.
<klj613-> securetux: i think the booters for ubuntu and w7 got to be on same hard drive for a "dual boot"
<klj613-> different partitions, but same hdd
<k_sze> gedit doesn't seem to parse multiline here-doc correctly
<securetux> klj613-, what should i do then?
<ohsix> there are non-computer reasons to own a mac, too; so it's all moot
<ohsix> k_sze: report a bug? :D
<k_sze> oops, nvm
<JeffCBR> Anyone? Is this a complicated thing? I can't find anything anywhere. I just want to turn off the Gnome Desktop to save system resources.
<k_sze> a space at the end of the final delimiter.
<uRock> ohsix, yup, people will buy what they want, and always have different experiences with it
<klj613-> securetux: well im not sure if thats it or not. but 75% sure. i would reformat ubuntu and when it asks where to put the booter put it on same hard drive as the windows booter. but i suggest research into it or get second opinion from here
<mister_m> could someone tell me why this library can't be found? (shell output: http://pastebin.com/yPvzhXmx)
<chalcedony> are there things i need to know about using google earth on ubuntu 10.04? it won't zoom in like my friend's with windows7
<securetux> klj613-,  ty!
<uRock> chalcedony, Google Earth doesn't work as well on Linux
<chalcedony> uRock, darn :(
<ohsix> JeffCBR: people probably think you're trolling :] disabling gnome isn't something you can do, it's just a collection of software; some which you can remove/disable, but probably none that you _can_ will get you what you want
<ohsix> google earth works great here
<JeffCBR> I can't disable Gnome?
<uRock> JeffCBR, if you want to disable gnome, then install KDE and uninstall gnome
<chalcedony> ohsix, what did you do to make it work?
<ohsix> chalcedony: did you use make-googleearth-package?
<JeffCBR> I want to turn off the Desktop environment altogether.
<ohsix> uRock: that is a non sequitur
<gaelfx> JeffCBR: it sounds like you want the server edition
<JeffCBR> I only access this machine via SSH and the Destop is wasting resources.
<uRock> ohsix, how is that diferent from using their installer?
<JeffCBR> I didn't install server edition.
<ohsix> JeffCBR: uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<bastidrazor> JeffCBR: you can boot to text only.. in /etc/default/grub   add text in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<ohsix> uRock: it doesn't mangle your system?
<gaelfx> JeffCBR: well, have you given any thought to trying it out?
<chalcedony> ohsix, no, downloaded it and dpkg
<bastidrazor> JeffCBR: then sudo update-grub   ...also you can stop gnome now by sudo service gdm stop
<uRock> ohsix, I may have to give it a try soon
<ohsix> chalcedony: try the package maker
<chalcedony> ohsix, it works but it's distant and blurry
<gaelfx> JeffCBR: if you set up your partitions correctly, it should be easy to reinstall the server edition over the desktop version
<ohsix> it doesn't sound like it will solve your problem, but i've never had a problem withthe built debs, of your kind or others
<JeffCBR> gaelfx: I don't want to install the server edition.
<ohsix> JeffCBR: the server edition is just a profile that doesn't install the desktop
<uRock> ohsix, I haven't had issues with it, I judge it by the threads seen on UF
<JeffCBR> ohsix: Yes, I'm aware.
<uRock> I haven't installed it since 9.10
<mister_m> could someone tell me why this library can't be found? (shell output: http://pastebin.com/yPvzhXmx)
<JeffCBR> It can't possible take more time to simply turn Gnome off than reinstall the OS...
<bastidrazor> JeffCBR: i gave you a good way to boot straight to a shell without uninstalling anything
<ohsix> JeffCBR: you can change your system to the server version by uninstalling ubuntu-desktop + installing ubuntu-server, if thats still too much theres a package that brings in almost nothing
<drc> JeffCBR: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43516 would help
<JeffCBR> bastidrazor: I'd rather not mess with the bootloader.
<coz_> mister_m,  are you compiling something?
<gaelfx> JeffCBR: but the problem is undoing some things is a lot trickier than not having them done in the first place
<mister_m> coz_: just trying to run dwarf fortress
<ohsix> JeffCBR: you can stop gdm from starting, thats it; if you don't use the desktop software you can free up some space by removing it; and fix your problem
<coz_> mister_m,  ok open synaptic package manager  hit Search and type in  libsdl   look for the    .dev pakage for that library unless it is looking for an older version....check version nnumbers available in synaptic
<uRock> mister_m, looks like the lib isn't in the directory that the program is trying to run from, did you just install it or was it working before
<mister_m> uRock: this is my first time trying to use it
<JeffCBR> CifIjf4c
<ja660k> how do i check whos connected to me on a specific port?
<mister_m> uRock: there are no install instructions and no makefile
<gaelfx> mister_m: is it a .bin?
<ohsix> mister_m: you'll need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH or run it from the right location
<uRock> mister_m, that lib is in the repos, you can install via Synaptic
<ohsix> uRock: it's already there
<uRock> k
<ohsix> mister_m: post the output of nm & ldd on the actual binary; it will show where it is looking for libraries
<mister_m> ohsix: okay give me a second to figure that out
<maheshk> my apt installer not able to download anything. It is trying to go thru my proxy but I have set it to direct internet system wide. Even chagned connection settings in synaptic pkg mgr but still same error
<JeffCBR> It seems so weird that I can't just exit Gnome.
<_skpl> JeffCBR, logout
<mister_m> ohsix: http://pastebin.com/XnpUk2Vg
<sneakyimp> hello all...anyone else have problems logging into ubuntuforums.org??
<gaelfx> sneakyimp: no problems here
<mister_m> ohsix: I have libsdl1.2debian-all installed
<JeffCBR> Ok, it's at the "login" screen.
<sneakyimp> mister_m: i requested a new password, login repeatedly, get 'thanks for logging in' and then it redirects me to blank login page
<ohsix> JeffCBR: thats gdm
<JeffCBR> if I kill gdm?
<mister_m> ohsix: (I'm on debian but no one is in a helpful mood over there)
<ohsix> JeffCBR: it will respawn, you want to stop it and tell upstart to not start it at all on boot
<ohsix> mister_m: does "df" set LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<drc> JeffCBR: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1370785
<mister_m> ohsix: nope
<mister_m> ohsix: I'll make a post on their forums
<JeffCBR> ohsix: It didn't respawn. :D
<Chipzzz> JeffCBR: if the object is just to free up some space and fix something, why not uninstall/purge ubuntu-desktop & then re-install it when you get done?
<l1nuxman> how to control alt delete ?
<droidftw> whats the password when you type "su" in terminal
<JeffCBR> Chipzzz: I just want the machine to run quicker when I don't need Gnome.
<Omen_20> wth. I cant download the list of channels for Freenode.
<BlueBomber7> droidftw: The password for root. In Ubuntu you probably shouldn't be switching to the root user that way...
<Chipzzz> JeffCBR: did you try ctrl-alt-f1?
<Jordan_U> !root | droidftw
<ubottu> droidftw: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sneakyimp> mister_m: is there anyone I can contact?  I simply cannot login...password reset notwitstanding
<droidftw> !root
<ohsix> JeffCBR: it won't run any quicker if you just stop gdm
<Chipzzz> true... gdm doesn't have much overhead unless it's actually doing something
<ohsix> if its not touched for ages & pushedout it'll only idle living in swap too
<JeffCBR> Any command to monitor cpu and memory usage?
<droidftw> how come there is root on android which is linux based but there isnt on ubuntu
<Chipzzz> JeffCBR top
<JeffCBR> droidftw: root is sorta just turned off.
<droidftw> jeffcbr: oh
<JeffCBR> You can turn it on, but there isn't really a need to. It's kinda an Ubuntu thing.
<ki__> droidftw: use sudo
<JeffCBR> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ki__> lol
<ki__> 'realise the truth'
<wolfy_> lol
<_skpl> :)
<avis-> :/
<JeffCBR> haha I'm breaking stuff...
<wolfy_> ):'(
<JeffCBR> I've got a stuck Gnome on one terminal.
<Chipzzz> JeffCBR: Uh oh! Which stuff?
<JeffCBR> Two terminals that are useless.
<JeffCBR> Chipzzz: Nothing permanent, hopefully.
<Chipzzz> JeffCBR: Whew!
<JeffCBR> Ok, so what does Ctrl+Alt+F1 really do?
<JeffCBR> It gave me a login:
<wolfy_> im very new to ubuntu and one recommend things to download in the ubuntu software centre?
<JeffCBR> But, I suspect that everything that was running still is.
<Chipzzz> JeffCBR: That's what it does... gives you a terminal session
<ohsix> JeffCBR: smem & htop
<amit> how to login as root through terminal?
<binay> su
<maco> amit: sudo -i
<iflema> amit: sudo <command>   if ya must   sudo -i
 * JeffCBR just discovered F8 in byobu.
<amit> thanx buddies i was missing -
<ohsix> JeffCBR: it doesn't give you a terminal session, it switches to another vty
<ohsix> X lives on vty7 typically, and there are getty's on 1-7
<ohsix> getty's use memory OMG
<JeffCBR> gettysS
<blackxored> hello guys
<blackxored> I was here around some similar matter about two days ago
<LinuxGuy2009> Are there any apps in the repos that can download all the images that show up in a google image search result?
<JeffCBR> What are Getty's?
<J_C> tty's
<ohsix> LinuxGuy2009: all? no; visible ... maybe the cached version, i don't think theres a general purpose script
<JeffCBR> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<J_C> terminals
<blackxored> Here's the thing, what it came too so far, I'm using a openvpn connection both at work and outside work through dialup, the thing is whenenver i'm on dialup i experience huge packet losses, over my ISP's routing I almost experience none, so it's definitely the VPN, maybe I'm doing something wrong, maybe I'm missing something, or maybe it's the way it's supposed to be, does anybody have a clue on it???
<JeffCBR> Ok, I'm getting somewhere. :D
<ohsix> JeffCBR: getty's are what run on tty's that'll give you a chance to log in
<cntb> switch keyb layout should b eput  again eeuu lam etc. how to have it on startup?
<J_C> think get tty
<JeffCBR> gnome is definitely dead now. :D
<brandon420> BlackBinary,serious question. why you still using dialup?
<J_C> why is Gnome dead?
<DaGeek247> hai hilarie!
<blackxored> brandon420: I assume wrong nick, that was for me, well it's the way i've got to access outside work, I ask myself the same question every single minute ;)
<ohsix> JeffCBR: gdm might be
<DaGeek247> goodbye gnome...
<Taffy> when i download off the ubuntu web site (i downloaded 10.10 64-bit for a different pc) where does it save it as i'm low on diskspace with this pc
<brandon420> blackxored, so it works fine while your at work, but not while you are at home?
<brandon420> and it was the wrong nick
<brandon420> lol
<J_C> I do't see gdm dead, huge DoD support due to smart card login capabiliy
<DaGeek247> Taffy hat OS/browser?
<JeffCBR> gdm is long since killed.
<Vanden_X> Hey people, could anyone help me with an issue I'm having with skype and audacity not picking up audio, despite ubuntu detecting it fine? It's just not recording anything.
<J_C> where?
<cryptodira> is there any way to revert a farkled top panel to the pristine condition found after a fresh install of 10.04 WITHOUT having to do a fresh install?
<DaGeek247> *what
<blackxored> brandon420: at work it works smoothly because it's obviously faster, my point is at this dialup connection when I use my ISP's routing I have no packets loss, when I switch the traffic to the VPN I have huges
<DaGeek247> crypdtodaria yes
<ohsix> Vanden_X: open the volume control properties and make sure you're recording the right inputs & your card profile is set to allow recording
<JeffCBR> Ideally, I'd like this machine to boot to tty1.
<Pecvitir> hello everyone
<JeffCBR> Then, I'd like Gnome to be just "startx" away.
<Taffy> hat OS/browser? huh
<DaGeek247> *what
<J_C> JeffCBR: change to init 3
<DaGeek247> Taffy do you use IE?
<J_C> instead of init 5
<blackxored> JeffCBR: sysv-rc-conf gdm disable
<J_C> runlevel
<Taffy> DaGeek: no firefow
<Chipzzz> Taffy: I think by default firfox downloads to ~/Downloads
<BlackWeb> The fonts on my applications that i launched are all whited it out, wondering if anyone has experienced this before
<ohsix> blackxored: most vpn (maybe all) will be seriously hampered by running over dialup
<BlackWeb> and a quick fix
<Taffy> k thx
<blackxored> ohsix: well it's basically the only way I've got to accessing my work's resources
<ohsix> blackxored: they use udp or tunnel packet formats that do not tolerate dialup at all
<J_C> vpn's over dialup are very unreliable
<brandon420> blackxored, sorry man, idk. my first thought would be your isp. but you said its fine while not using the vpn, so im kinda lost.
<blackxored> the main question is what do I do about it
<cntb> switch keyb layout should b eput  again eeuu lam etc. how to have it on startup?
<J_C> not much
<Loshki> J_C: JeffCBR: the runlevel stuff doesn't really work in ubuntu. You could try switching off gdm, but I've had sound problems when doing so...
<blackxored> ohsix, J_C: what can I do? if anything?
<ohsix> blackxored: i don't think theres anything you can do, back in the dialup days people had you dial into the office to get at work stuff
<J_C> ubuntu server defaults to runlevel 3 with no probs with sound, just my experience
<JeffCBR> I'm not really concerned with sound.
<ohsix> J_C: pulse and consolekit are in play if gdm is running
<JeffCBR> There won't be anything but power and network plugged into this machine.
<_skpl> how can i make ubuntu show output during startup?
<blackxored> somehow I believe there's something else involved, I mean it's not like is always loosing packets, it happens on differnt internvals
<tprow> hello
<tprow> why does Xorg freeze my machine when I start it?
<tprow> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<tprow> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<J_C> blackxored: there is not much that I'm aware of, don't forget all the data is encrypted which slows things down tremendoulsly, vpn are designed for relatively fast connections
<ohsix> _skpl: in grub, follow the instructions at the bottom of the screen to edit the command line, remove "quiet" from it
<Chipzzz> tprow: try starting in recovery mode & then safe graphics mode
<ohsix> _skpl: grub is the thing that shows the menu at boot
<tprow> Chipzzz: that is not good enough
<ecinx> how can i fix my fonts? they are barely readable
<tprow> I need full 3D acceleration
<tprow> I had it under Ubuntu 8.04.4
<blackxored> Ok, then anybody knows about a way? (Which i don't think so, which is pretty basically what vpn's are for) to get encryption and accessing to a private LAN from the outside?
<ohsix> tprow: you might not get it with an i8xx chipset
<ecinx> i don't understand the configure antialiasing options in system settings , application appearance (KDE)
<_skpl> ohsix, i dont have a grub menu at startup
<Chipzzz> tprow: failsafe graphics doesn't work either?
<tprow> ohsix: but it worked with Ubuntu 8.04.4
<ohsix> tprow: or you might need to just stick with 8.04
<tprow> Chipzzz: it does
<gordian> hey guys, im receiving an error in xrandr 'configure crtc failed', any way around this? I just need 720p again! =(
<tprow> and it says: i810
<JeffCBR> blackxored: How do I reverse sysv-rc-conf gdm disable?
<tprow> I guess I'd better just remove i915_drv.so
<ohsix> tprow: try asking about i8xx in #intel-gfx
<DaGeek247> ecinx choose a better font?
<Loshki> blackxored: well, there's ssh, the poor man's vpn...
<J_C> how about ssh?
<ohsix> JeffCBR: try enable
<blackxored> JeffCBR: like enable? :P
<JeffCBR> Figured... wanted to make sure.
<JeffCBR> :P
<blackxored> Loshki, J_C: I've though about it in the past, kind of tricky to set it up right?
 * JeffCBR never assumes.
<ecinx> the font looks good on my laptop, not my dekstop the font is 'ubuntu'
<J_C> blackxored: it depends on the connection usage. VPN's are encapulated and encrypted which is a lot of "overhead". straight ssh workks ok if you only need termibal access
<J_C> terminal
<Senjai> BlackBinary, Very easy to set up ssh.
<iflema> !nox | _skpl hold shift at/on boot to get the menu
<ubottu> _skpl hold shift at/on boot to get the menu: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Senjai> blackxored, Very easy to set up ssh.
<J_C> ssh isn't tricky, not too much anyway.
<ohsix> JeffCBR: there are manual pages for most anything, if you want to know things
<Senjai> !ssh | blackxored
<ubottu> blackxored: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<J_C> run the sshd daemon on the server and connect using "ssh"
<Loshki> blackxored: more work on the client side than the setup for vpn I'd say if you need udp support....
<blackxored> don't tell what ssh is
<DaGeek247> ecinx just try it and see if it does anything. the fonts can change in detail according to the screensize.
<blackxored> a VPN through ssh is tricky
<J_C> the first time it will ask you if you want to connect due to unknown keys, after that, no prob
<Senjai> Nope, not really.
<blackxored> ok guys there are some pointers?
<Senjai> Just install openssh on the computer you want to connect to
<J_C> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<ohsix> Senjai: dialup is in play, vpn untenable
<J_C> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<blackxored> Senjai: it's already there obviously
<Chipzzz> tprow: is it lucid?
<DaGeek247> J_C, stop
<tprow> Chipzzz: it's lucid yeah
<tprow> lucid dream
<J_C> I  have used putty with ssh/X forwarding over a modem before, but it is slow as molassas
<tprow> a dream so lucid it won't work right
<Chipzzz> tprow: Have you seen this?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<J_C> stop what?
<blackxored> J_C: I don't want X, I want tunneling
<J_C> ssh
<blackxored> I found it, let me try it for that matters
<J_C> tunneling over a modem is slow, period
<tprow> Chipzzz: thank you
<JeffCBR> Yuck. On mIRC until Ubuntu reboots.
<ohsix> you'll at best get access via proxy to web resources at work; it works but it's nothing like a vpn
<J_C> it can be done, but not satisfactorally
<Chipzzz> tprow: glad to help
<Loshki> blackxored: many people use ssh for tunneling X apps. See also freenx which is said to be faster for that...
<tprow> ugh...I have to exit irssi due to me running su <user> -c irssi in single user mode...
<JeffCBR> blackxored: It looks like that may have worked. :D
<JeffCBR> tprow: Try byobu
<J_C> "ssh -X" will forward x through a ssh tunnel, but it is slow over a modem. Better than a VPN though
<blackxored> JeffCBR: ???
<blackxored> Loshki: tried freenx on the past, on a faster connection, it really rocked
<blackxored> J_C: I meant i didn't needed X
<JeffCBR> blackxored: Were you the one who helped me disable gdm?
<BlackWeb> Has anyone experienced the fonts on some of the applications to not be visible
<blackxored> JeffCBR: I wrote the command yes
<BlackWeb> trying to solve it but with not luck
<J_C> blackxored: best to say exactly what you need?
<blackxored> J_C: I want encryption, port forwarding and a gateway to my work's private LAN
<J_C> for smb? X/ or just a term?
<trackstar> Hi all. Kind of a n00b question but I just hooked up my ubuntu pc to my new TV with an HDMI cable (from an on-board HDMI port) and am disappointed that it didn't automatically detect the new display. is there a trick to getting this to work?
<blackxored> JeffCBR: what about it?
<ohsix> trackstar: are you using kubuntu?
<JeffCBR> Ok, actually, that didn't work, blackxored... reboot and it's back.
<trackstar> ohsix, no
<ohsix> try xrandr --auto in a terminal
<blackxored> JeffCBR: umm weird
<Loshki> trackstar: you might ask on #mythtv-users. They have tons of experience hooking tvs up to pcs...
<blackxored> JeffCBR: I actually don't advise this but try update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<trackstar> ohsix, "Failed to get size of gamma for output default"
<trackstar> Loshki, okay, thanks
<ohsix> Loshki: they'll have you butcher your install too ;]
<trackstar> Maybe I should just restart.
<JeffCBR> blackxored: That doesn't work in 10.10 due to some change.
<JeffCBR> Thanks, though.
<Loshki> ohsix: In that case, we can butcher your install right here...
<J_C> http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<JeffCBR> What can I grep to see what processes are running for gdm to work?
<JeffCBR> ps -e | grep tty7 shows only Xorg.
<Loshki> J_C: note that levels 3 thru 5 are the same as level 2...
<ohsix> trackstar: if you open the monitor applet from system -> preferences does it detect them all
<J_C> Loshki: no they are different, classic UNIX is this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<freakabcd> hi all
<ohsix> trackstar: xrandr is the ultimate arbiter, if it can't see anything on the connection then you probably need to debug that and the desktop stuff is working as expected
<iflema> !nox | JeffCBR
<ubottu> JeffCBR: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<J_C> runlevel 2 starts without networks, runlevel 3 is network + multi-user, runlevel 45 is X
<JeffCBR> iflema, that will prevent the processes from even starting?
<Loshki> J_C: I believe debian broke^H^H^H^H^H changed the runlevel stuff, and most of the derived distros inherited it..
<J_C> 5, I mean
<ohsix> J_C: that might be convention, but you can have them do whatever you want
<J_C> could be
<freakabcd> my laptop is running 10.04 Lucid now. What is the easiest way to upgrade to 10.10 Maverick ?
<J_C> but not standard
<yahooeny> hey I have my own problem too; after something went wrong with my package manager, and java not restarting, I restarted my PC, and could no longer log in. There was a message saying "The Gnome power settings defaults were incorrectly installed. See System admin"...
<ohsix> freakabcd: update-manager, it should say maverick is available
<JeffCBR> sudo shutdown 0
<freakabcd> i wanted to go straight to 11.04 Natty, but i gather the repos aren;t really ready with all the packages
<Chipzzz> Loshki: you mean about the change to upstart?
<ohsix> freakabcd: not to mention it's only february :]
<maco> freakabcd: you cant skip 10.10 on your way to natty, but we would welcome more alpha testers
<freakabcd> ohsix: well, i ran the kubuntu live disc. and it was rocking!
<ohsix> if that's your threshold for rockin' gnome must put you in a coma
<Loshki> Chipzzz: yes, I think it was the upstart stuff that did it...
<freakabcd> maco: only thing i'm afraid of is that i might lose use of some of the packages due to them being missing/etc. on natty repos
<J_C> ohsix: of course you can, just change your rc.x directories, but there is a difference by default, generally
<trackstar> ohsix, any idea what that error means? "Failed to get size of gamma for output default"? If it helps I used to have an LCD monitor and a CRT tv (hooked up by s-video) on this pc, then I got rid of the monitor and it was just the CRT ... now there's the other TV by HDMI too
<freakabcd> ohsix: indeed. i sometimes feel using gnome makes me lethargic
<freakabcd> strange as it may seem
<ohsix> trackstar: its just a message, it shouldn't be an error
<JeffCBR> when you shutdown, does it hang at the ubuntu splash?
<maco> freakabcd: packages are generally only removed if they are unmaintained or have been having build failures for over a year
<Chipzzz> Loshki: the runlevels still work, they are just managed and executed differently now
<maco> freakabcd: (more like two years)
<uRock> I wish they'd remove firestarter
<freakabcd> maco: wow. so basically all the packages are already built for natty?
<cntb> i  feel Imaybe pushing my luck already have realplayer11 installed - in mac and pc it adds downloader inyoutube and convertor what abiut linux inthis aspect
<maco> freakabcd: of course! we're at alpha 2!
<freakabcd> sweet
<freakabcd> i will update-manager to 10.10 and then update-manager to 11.04 ?
<ohsix> freakabcd: damn straight; working software is boring as hell
<maco> freakabcd: well i mean in the first place, they are simply copied over from maverick to start. then we sync anything of which there are new versions from debian during the first 2 weeks
<mneptok> freakabcd: you cannot go from 10.04 straight to 11.04
<maco> freakabcd: to get from 10.10 to 11.04, youd do "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<maco> mneptok: not what freakabcd said, so its ok :)
<Loshki> Chipzzz: My point is that you can't turn off X11 in standard ubuntu simply by changing the runlevel as you can in other distros
<uRock> or break sources.list
<freakabcd> maco: thats what i said 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 :D
<J_C> Loshki: exactly
<mneptok> maco: read again: 22:19 < freakabcd> my laptop is running 10.04 Lucid now. What is the easiest way to upgrade to 10.10 Maverick ?
<maco> mneptok: scroll farther down
<freakabcd> thanks. now i shall update tp 10.10 first
<ohsix> Loshki: not that that's a useful statement anyways; you want to disable it, and possibly set what runlevel it actually runs at
<uRock> freakabcd, a clean install would be easier
<maco> mneptok: <freakabcd> i will update-manager to 10.10 and then update-manager to 11.04 ?
<Chipzzz> Loshki: Ah... sorry
<ohsix> i suggest running stuff in a virtual machine before upgrading
<J_C> but it can still be done without removing gdm
<JeffCBR> Ok, the "text" in grub did it! Thanks.
<JeffCBR> And sorry to whoever told me that earlier and I ignored them.
<maco> JeffCBR: "text" is not actually a valid instruction. it's just the lack of "quiet splash" that does it
<ohsix> you didn't ignore them, you said you didn't want to mess with your bootloader
<JeffCBR> i left quite splash...
<JeffCBR> just added text to the end
<J_C> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22498/how-to-auto-boot-into-text-mode
<freakabcd> i have lucid-bleed ppa enabled
<ohsix> ugh
<freakabcd> is there also maverick-bleed ppa ?
<ohsix> be sure to ppa-purge any ppa's you have installed before doing an upgrade
<freakabcd> ohsix: ok. i will run ppa-purge
<maco> JeffCBR: oh. well thats interesting....
<iflema> JeffCBR: its just the way to disable gnome *not* the other way....
<AbhijiT> hello!!!! :)
<JeffCBR> Ok...
<JeffCBR> I think I'm ready to unplug the mouse, keyboard, and monitor and toss this thing is the closet. :D
<droidftw> do i have to wipe my whole hardrive to upgrade when 11.04 comes out
<ohsix> no
<J_C> no
<droidftw> what do i do
<JeffCBR> is there a command to remotely restart the system?
<ohsix> restart?
<JeffCBR> shutdown 0 seems to leave it running.
<J_C> personally I would follow the upgrade instructions on Ubuntu's site
<maco> JeffCBR: sudo reboot
<ohsix> or shutdown -r now
<AbhijiT> !upgrade | droidftw
<ubottu> droidftw: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<JeffCBR> how about to power down?
<ohsix> shutdown -h now
<ohsix> you might want to look into suspending, and enabling wake on lan
<J_C> -r = reboot, -h = halt
<JeffCBR> ohsix: Good idea.
<ohsix> instead of shutting it down you can suspend it, and wake it up from the network
<maco> JeffCBR: if shutdown -h doesnt actually power off, you need to add -p
<JeffCBR> omg!
<maco> JeffCBR: usually only old hardware should need that though
<uRock> JeffCBR, sudo poweroff
<freakabcd> any idea how much space i need on / for the upgrade to be successful?
<maco> freakabcd: a gig-ish?
<freakabcd> update-manager says it will download 1.5GB and i have 1.7GB free on /
<ohsix> or broken bioses on new hardware :D if its broken though, a lot of other stuff will be too
<JeffCBR> Do I have to hold shift every time for the grub solution to work?!
<freakabcd> is that extra space enough?
<maco> JeffCBR: you can make it permanent
<maco> freakabcd: should be. to get more "sudo apt-get clean"
<uRock> ohsix, when using sudo poweroff?
<freakabcd> okies
<maco> JeffCBR: edit /etc/default/grub to have the change you want, then run sudo update-grub
<Chipzzz> JeffCBR: to shutdown it's sudo shutdown -P now
<gaelfx> freakabcd: well, if that's all it's downloading, then unpacking will probably be more, so not really
<JeffCBR> shutdown -h worked. :D
<BlackWeb> would anyone know how to make fonts on k3b be visible
<_skpl> can someone help me? my grub menu had dissapeared and my system goes straight to ubuntu
<_skpl> to the desktop i mean
<JeffCBR> how do i make changes to grub permanent?
<_skpl> the file /boot/grub/menu.lst seems to be missing
<freakabcd> gaelfx: unpacking happens in-place
<o2oo> hi
<uRock> _skpl, sudo update-grub
<freakabcd> i.e. it doesn;t unpack in a tmp dir and then remove the old stuff
<freakabcd> iirc it simply unpacks over the old stuff
<Chipzzz> JeffCBR: edit /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<erikaflusa> hi all
<freakabcd> correct me if i am wrong, please
<_skpl> uRock: i already tried that, still no grub menu
<erikaflusa> how i find wine in ubuntu 10.10
<uRock> hi erikaflusa
<uRock> _skpl, k
<london5634> guys i need help...every time before i log in(in other words when i am on the gdm login screen)  a window pops up automatically and takes me to the Appearance Preferences menu,in other words it assumes i want to change the theme,wallpaper extc. how can i disbale this.its very annoying.. i tried looking for any unusual startup programs but nothing,in fact it start before i even login to the gnome desktop enviroment...
<erikaflusa> i installed wine
<iflema> _skpl: hold   shift   just before where it should be!?!?!?   grub2 now... no menu.list anymore.
<_skpl> iflema: oh ok
<luxurymode> how can i quickly find out where ant installed to? im having some trouble setting up an ant. a little confused about how to JAVA_HOME
<_skpl> im trying aupdate-grub2, i'll see if that works
<uRock> london5634, sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<avis-> i would like to know how to create a proper init script in order to issue a sudo openvpn thisvpn.opvn and have that task run in the background, can anyone help me do those tasks, all my opvn files are in /etc/openvpn/ and there is also a corresponding /etc/openvpn/ssl/ directory, if anyone could assist me with this, i would love you as long as humanly possible, brotherly or sisterly, correspondingly.
<avis-> that'd be on boot
<london5634> let me try it Urock
<avis-> setting timer for 15 minutes
<_skpl> still no grub menu
<_skpl> after update-grub2
<cntb> what is apopular flv player in ubuntu? totem?
<uRock> vlc
<Chipzzz> _skpl: what version are you running?
<_skpl> Chipzzz: 10.10
<Chipzzz> _skpl: try update-grub
<_skpl> i seem to remember it dissaperaing after i tried an alternate 11.04 install
<_skpl> Chipzzz: i did, as well as update-grub2, neither one worked.
<thethinker> how do i control a win xp home computer from ubuntu 10.10?
<erikaflusa> hey how i find wine on 10.10
<Chipzzz> is your /etc/default/grub file ok?
<uRock> !pm | erikaflusa
<Datz> thethinker: try vnc
<ubottu> erikaflusa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Datz> !vnc | thethinker
<ubottu> thethinker: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<_skpl> Chipzzz: i dunno, let me check.
<erikaflusa> what urock
<uRock> !pm | erikaflusa
<thethinker> Datz: on the xp computer?
<Chipzzz> _skpl: that's what update-grub uses to build the grub menu
<Datz> thethinker: vnc is a remote desktop
<uRock> !pm > erikaflusa
<ubottu> erikaflusa, please see my private message
<trackstar> So I switched my BIOS to use the onboard HDMI as the primary display and not the video card, but since ubuntu is not configured to use the HDMI display it doesn't boot up, and I have no choice but to restart. is there a safe mode or something I can somehow trigger?
<JeffCBR> iflema: /etc/default/grub didn't look like I expected. What do I add and where?
<erikaflusa> how do i find wine after i installed it
<AbhijiT> ericm|ubuntu, in applications menu
<_skpl> Chipzzz: here is my /etc/default/grub: http://pastebin.com/kgk5gayH
<AbhijiT> :(
<AbhijiT> erikaflusa, in applications menu
<erikaflusa> its not there
<_skpl> Chipzzz: i dunno if it;s ok
<erikaflusa> i installed it
<freakabcd> can someone tell me where is au.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<AbhijiT> erikaflusa, you need to log out and log in to get menu updated. but you can also run wine from terminal just do wine <program.exe>
<_skpl> Chipzzz: can you read it and tell me?
<sacarlson> avis-: you could add it to crontab as @reboot sudo /usr/sbin/openvpn  --config /path/to/config/file.opvn
<iflema> JeffCBR: the nox/text thing?? theres a bit that says.... i cant remeber... default something you should see the quiet and splash just remove and add text (/etc/default/grub)
<Chipzzz> _skpl: checking it in a second
<freakabcd> is it the aarnet mirror ?
<_skpl> Chipzzz: ok, thanks
<gh0st> is there a decompiler for ubuntu?
<uRock> freakabcd, I am guessing they didn't pay their rent
<erikaflusa> see i get error about exe i tell it to open with wine
<iflema> JeffCBR: then do sudo update-grub
<AbhijiT> freakabcd, no its australian local ubuntu repository
<freakabcd> its not the aarnet mirror?
<freakabcd> but they say they update daily
<freakabcd> :(
<JeffCBR> I'm rusty in Vi. What's the command to copy a line?
<AbhijiT> freakabcd, not sure then
<erikaflusa> say home  exe not marked as executable
<familiaDias> hi
<AbhijiT> erikaflusa, you first need to manualy mark that .exe as executable
<familiaDias> portugues?
<avis-> sacarlson, you are awesome and wonderful thank you for that assistance
<erikaflusa> how do i manual mark
<iflema> freakabcd: i think it is... at least was.. look in xubuntufor 11.04??
<AbhijiT> erikaflusa, to do that right click on that file - properties - select executable
<freakabcd> IT IS :)
<iarp> Soooo i've got a strange issue. I've randomly been removed from the sudoers file BUT when i attach to my byobu session i can sudo anything i want. I'm afraid if i close this screen session i will lose all sudo abilitys, any ideas wth's going on?
<freakabcd> good. because aarnet mirror is free from within uni :)
<iflema> freakabcd: and 4 bigpond users =)
<sacarlson> avis-: you might need to add to sudoer so you can do sudo with no password
<void_pointer> bigpond user? People still actually use bigpond?
<void_pointer> wow
<erikaflusa> its eread only
<erikaflusa> says read only
<JoshDreamland> I'm having a difficult time getting an NVidia driver working, as usual.
<Chipzzz> _skpl: the only diff I see between it and my own is this line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<JoshDreamland> Right now I'm in safe graphics mode.
<void_pointer> Could be worse ... could be using bigpond AND going to U of Q
<void_pointer> jokes, people, all jokes
<JoshDreamland> When I run the NV control panel, it tells me the X driver isn't active, where the Additional Drivers menu says it is
<erikaflusa> how do i change it
<AbhijiT> erikaflusa, yeah now select executable
<_skpl> Chipzzz: could it be /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<AbhijiT> erikaflusa, in the permissions tab
<freakabcd> void_pointer: lol biggiepond. i'm with tpg at home
<JoshDreamland> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server." So I do, and it does nothing. So I reboot, and it never leaves a purple-background text mode.
<erikaflusa> nothing there to type in or change
<void_pointer> freakabcd you win. ATM I'm on Virgin pre-paid mobile broadband :(
<familiaDias> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote linux-restricted-modules-2.6.35-25-generic
<AbhijiT> erikaflusa, you dont need to type when you right click on file -> properties -> permissions tab - > bottom of the dialog box there is an option called mar it as executable select that option
<avis-> sacarlson, do you mean add sudo to root ?
<freakabcd> void_pointer: lol
<Chipzzz> _skpl: no, that file is created by update-grub, which gets its info from /etc/default/grub
<cntb> where does 10.10 netbook store flv file from youtube 2 play it?
<freakabcd> cntb: /tmp/FlashXX....
<AbhijiT> cntb, /home/<username/tmp *i think*
<avis-> sacarlson, btw, i am so thankful and grateful for your assistance all references to accomplishing this on the web usually entails complicated config files for the service itself.
<JoshDreamland> I once managed to get it to where I could log in with the driver enabled, but the damned thing disabled my display's backlight
<cntb> thks wiil look please check in your installs
<Chipzzz> _skpl: try changing the line I mentioned, running update-grub, and then hold down the shift key when you reboot
<_skpl> Chipzzz: what abotu this? http://pastebin.com/th7pvXBG
<_skpl> Chipzzz: what do i do after i hold the shift key down?
<avis-> sacarlson, i just added sudo to root last time i did that, horrible things happened to me, good filesystems with my most valuable files, my music collection, got fubared, though its likely hopefully ever wont happen again despite me not knowing how it was done
<iflema> cntb: firefox?? /home/<username>/.mozilla/firefox/blahblahblah/cache     thers no .flv extension (sort by size)  something like that =)
<belzeboo> sort by date modified
<_skpl> Chipzzz: how should i change the line in /etc/default/grub? what should it say?
<cntb> iflema ok
<Fudge> how in debian would you perform the ubuntu command add-apt-repository
<erikaflusa> imm telling u
<freakabcd> iflema: what? flash stuff goes into /tmp/FlashXX...  without .flv if you are using firefox with latest flash plugin
<erikaflusa> im looking at permission tab
<maco> Fudge: by editing /etc/apt/sources.list or adding a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<erikaflusa> abhill
<avis-> i do not wish to learn grub2 i like making changes in grub2 along with documentation to guide me.  grub2 isn't nearly as easy for the inexperienced grub2 user/typical grub user
<n1k0s> Hi everyone, ubuntu apache server security question... if an ip address is trying to get non-existant file, clearly in an attempt to compromise my server, should i block that ip address in my firewall rules?
<erikaflusa> is my ubuntu out of date
<AbhijiT> erikaflusa, which version you are using?
<iflema> freakabcd: well tell cntb =)
 * AbhijiT wonders who is abhilll
<freakabcd> i told him already!
<erikaflusa> 10.10
<cntb> thks all foun it
<AbhijiT> erikaflusa, its supported and newest
<erikaflusa> just installed
<amit> how to create more than one user through terminal via one command
<_skpl> Chipzzz: i ran a boot info script and it says i have an unknow bootloader on sda2
<erikaflusa> no updates
<avis-> there is a very nice working package for maverick for 64-bit flash, i can get the ppa repo should anyone desire it.  it works great.  i prefer that one to the 32-bit hack for 64-bit systems, they've done good.
<AbhijiT> amit <first command> && <second command
<erikaflusa> im looking at permissions
<erikaflusa> tab
<erikaflusa> should i reboot
<amit> means i have to use &&
<sacarlson> avis-: well you can add to any username so that sudo won't need a password for only certain commands so it can limit the damage
<AbhijiT> erikaflusa, and you say that there is no execubale option in permissions tab?
<erikaflusa> correct
<JeffCBR> any way to clear the screen at a console login screen?
<AbhijiT> erikaflusa, ok go to terminal again. cd to the directory where that file is. then do chmod +x <filename.exe>
<AbhijiT> JeffCBR, clear
<avis-> sacarlson, you have something there it was run as sudo so perhaps since i did a sudo crontab -e i can omit the sudo from boot job @reboot does that sound logical ?
<JeffCBR> before logging in
<Chipzzz> _skpl: I was just going to ask you about that... you mentioned that you upgraded and then reverted... maybe the grub that's booting is the wrong one
<erikaflusa> wait
<erikaflusa> im confused
<AbhijiT> so m i
<AbhijiT> :(
<sacarlson> avis-: I don't play with root crontab so not sure if it would work or not but that might be another option
<JeffCBR> Ok!
<AbhijiT> aah he left! :(
<_skpl> Chipzzz: how do i fix it?
<JeffCBR> I'm finally satisfied with my Ubuntu installation!
 * JeffCBR smiles!
<avis-> sacarlson, heard you loud and clear thank you will make the modifications anyway to remove sudo from root user ?
<Jordan_U> _skpl: Can you pastebin the RESULTS.txt from boot info script?
<_skpl> jordan yeah i already did
<_skpl> http://pastebin.com/th7pvXBG
<FORCEGC> how can i run docky in low quality to make it go faster?
<avis-> sacarlson, are you sure it should be @reboot or @boot is there a similar @time because if i cold boot it might not start ?
<_skpl> Jordan_U: this started after i tried to install 11.04 from an alternate install disc
<_skpl> instead of a grub menu i get a blinking cursor, then it loads ubuntu desktop
<Jordan_U> _skpl: That's the normal default. Hold shift to see the menu.
<edoceo> After upgrading I can clean old kernels out of /boot right?  Then how to re-generate the grub configs?
<sacarlson> avis-: yes I've used @reboot many times,  you can point it at a script that adds sleep 100 or something if you think your net won't be up at the time or do some kind of ping loop to wait for it to be up
<Jordan_U> edoceo: Remove the old kernel packages, the grub menu will be regenerated automatically when you do.
<_skpl> Jordan_U: even though it doesnt show the icons down at the bottom? it NOTHING BUT a cursor.
<edoceo> Jordan_U: thx!
<_skpl> i didnt used to have to press shift to get a grub menu
<Jordan_U> _skpl: What version of Ubuntu were you using previously?
<_skpl> 10.10
<_skpl> i've re-installed since then
<_skpl> but i still dont get a grub menu
<sorianocarlos> Hello, room of ubuntu spanish ??
<Lasivian> hiya, anyone here have a suggestion on a usb wifi card for Ubuntu?
<FORCEGC> 10.10 has huge issues 10.04 is where it is at
<extra11> FORCEGG like what
<Jordan_U> _skpl: Ubuntu 10.10 should hide the grub menu by default also, unless it detects another OS (or detects that Ubuntu didn't boot properly the last time a boot was attempted).
<Chipzzz> _skpl: take a look at this... it's old but the principles should still apply:http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/09/how-to-restore-grub-with-ubuntu-live-cd.html
<AbhijiT> Lasivian, you want to buy a ubuntu supported usb wifi?
<Lasivian> AbhijiT: precisely! :)
<AbhijiT> Lasivian, look here http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<iflema> FORCEGC: thats the whole idea behind LTS releases....
<Lasivian> that's where i'm rummaging now
<FORCEGC> yeah i know iflema
<Lasivian> but, I figure this would possibly be a question that a human could answer faster :)
<Jordan_U> _skpl: Chipzzz: Re-installing grub is not needed and will not change anything as this is the intended behavior (as far as grub goes, the splash screen after grub not working would be another issue).
<_skpl> Jordan_U: how do i change the default so that it shows the grub menu?
<AbhijiT> :-/
<_skpl> i dont get a splash screen either, unless you mean the plymouth loader
<Chipzzz> Jordan_U: it sounds like he installed another grub, uninstalled that version, but the machine is still booting to that grub
<Chipzzz> (in another partition)
<Jordan_U> _skpl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#/etc/default/grub%20(file)
<_skpl> well i never uninstalled it, i just installed 10.10 over it, i never got to format the hd
<Glutsch> lo
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> whats a good sftp program for ubuntu
<AbhijiT> !hardware | Lasivian try this
<ubottu> Lasivian try this: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<vodkanakas> i don't know i actuall just started ubuntu and have a question of my own
<cntb> in home user folder how to create a link to another folder
<avis-> sacarlson, again thank you and i appreciate that tip very much i never knew @reboot existed :)  have a pleasant evening, and i appreciate it
<Chipzzz> _skpl: I would go with reinstalling grub
<vodkanakas> i get this error when trying to update ubuntu 10.10 Failed to fetch http://76.73.4.58/ubuntu/pool/main/k/krb5/libk5crypto3_1.8.1+dfsg-5ubuntu0.4_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<vodkanakas> Failed to fetch http://76.73.4.58/ubuntu/pool/main/k/krb5/libgssapi-krb5-2_1.8.1+dfsg-5ubuntu0.4_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<vodkanakas> Failed to fetch http://76.73.4.58/ubuntu/pool/main/k/krb5/libkrb5-3_1.8.1+dfsg-5ubuntu0.4_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<vodkanakas> Failed to fetch http://76.73.4.58/ubuntu/pool/main/k/krb5/libkrb5support0_1.8.1+dfsg-5ubuntu0.4_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<FloodBot2> vodkanakas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erikaflusa> back
<erikaflusa> How do i change the permissions of exe file
<Chipzzz> erikaflusa: chmod +x file.exe
<Jordan_U> _skpl: Chipzzz: Don't bother re-installing grub. The page I linked to describes how to unhide the menu.
<_skpl> Jordan_U: i think you are rigth, it must be detcting the failed alternate install
<varundesai> hi friends,i am a new bie of ubuntu recently converted from windows
<AbhijiT> hi varundesai
<varundesai> hi abhijit
<AbhijiT> !in | varundesai
<ubottu> varundesai: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<AbhijiT> !manual | varundesai
<ubottu> varundesai: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<erikaflusa> do i type that in terminal
<ohsix> derp
<_skpl> Jordan_U: but dont you think it od that i dont get a splash screen either?
<vodkanakas> hello is there anyone here that could help me with an error problem when i try to update?
<vodkanakas> it says that all 6 things are 404 not found.
<erikaflusa> i guess i have to run 9.04 to run wine programs
<varundesai> i downloaded the manual abhijet,i have an issue with my acer aspire one 532h,i am unable to solve it,i tried a lot
<Chipzzz> erikaflausa: yes, or right click on the file, look at the permissions & tick 'executable'
<AbhijiT> varundesai, ask here to channel. with all details
<erikaflusa> cause i tried everything an cant change the permission
<erikaflusa> can someone please help
<Jordan_U> _skpl: The splash screen is not done by grub. Grub passes the "splash" parameter to the kernel and that's it. Since grub is already passing "splash" to the kernel re-installing grub isn't going to change anything.
<Chipzzz> erikaflusa: then use the terminal and type sudo chmod +x file.exe
<Fuchs> erikaflusa: on what kind of media is this file?
<ohsix> Chipzzz: that might not work depending on the filesystem
<erikaflusa> how i do run chmod
<AbhijiT> varundesai, 1st ask here
<erikaflusa> exe file
<erikaflusa> i downloaded
<erikaflusa> wine is installed
<erikaflusa> the hard drive
<Fuchs> erikaflusa: because you cant do that on a read only media such as a cd or dvd or on a noexec partition
<erikaflusa> its on my desktop
<varundesai> i am using acer aspire one 532h,the main issue is with battery,the battery never charges upto 100 %,it takes several hours to charge,but never charge completely ,and after1 hour,a pop up will come stating battery is critically low
<Fuchs> erikaflusa: plus you dont have to make it executable
<varundesai> i never faced this problem in xp
<erikaflusa> how though
<erikaflusa> pokerstars.exe
<Fuchs> erikaflusa: you can run it with    wine filename.exe    on a terminal
<AbhijiT> varundesai, how old is this laptop and how old is battery?
<erikaflusa> how  do i run wine from terminal
<varundesai> it is just 9 months old
<JeffCBR> whats a good text internet browser?
<JeffCBR> Still Lynx?
<Fuchs> erikaflusa: in that case open a terminal, cd Desktop; wine pokerstars.exe
<BrutalSauce> hey guys im having a serious issue installing ubuntu
<ohsix> JeffCBR: links
<Andyman555> are there other alternatives to lynx?
<Chipzzz> erikaflusa: many poker games won't run under wine but they can run in a virtualbox windows session
<varundesai> no issue when i am with xp,but i dont want to switch again for xp for this reason
<Andyman555> as a good text web browser?
<Fuchs> you might have to Adapt  Desktop to the real foldername
<AbhijiT> erikaflusa, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-run-executable-files-139554/
<erikaflusa> says no such directory
<JeffCBR> is links the same as lynx?
<AbhijiT> varundesai, which version of ubuntu
<Fuchs> erikaflusa: use the tab key to autocomplete the foldername for you,
<ohsix> varundesai: linux shows the real capacity of the battery, as they age they lose a few percent; and i dunno why your battery drains so fast,  but you can get an idea from powertop
<varundesai> i tried with ubuntu 10.10 and now i am using 10.04 lts
<Fuchs> erikaflusa: with   ls   you can list the folders and files
<BrutalSauce> im trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop and everytime i try to install it will go to the boot screen and then crash from there it brings up the actual purble screen then it goes to a weird messed up screen when it tries to load the gui
<Fuchs> got to go to work, good luck
<erikaflusa> do what
<erikaflusa> your going to fast
<Andyman555> :quit
<varundesai> ohsix:what is powertop?
<ohsix> JeffCBR: no, it isn't
<erikaflusa> hell i was on 9.04 ubuntu an never had this damn problems
<coz_> BrutalSauce,   which video is onboard?
<coz_> video card
<BrutalSauce> i dont have onboard video i only have a evga gt 240
<AbhijiT> varundesai, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/155105-acer-5315-battery-not-charging.html
<timewriter> i hate hardware marketing tactics
<erikaflusa> what was changed in 1010
<coz_> BrutalSauce,   ok hold down left shift key while booting to get to grub menu ,,, hit "e"   to edit kernel stanza and just before   "quiet splash"  put   nomodeset
<erikaflusa> 10.10 that cause this kinda grief
<coz_> BrutalSauce,  then hit the key mentioned there to boot with that in the boot line
<erikaflusa> its crazy i installed wine
<varundesai> i had gone through all the topics,they suggested to upgrade my bios,but i am unable to upgrade,as i am a new user,many of my friends warned me,if anything goes wrong,my mother board will damage,is there any safe procedure to upgrade the bios in ubuntu 10.04
<erikaflusa> then download pokerstars.exe
<erikaflusa> i ask to open using wine
<AbhijiT> varundesai, to upgrade bios you download the .exe update from the vendor and install it from your xp
<coz_> varundesai,  within linux?  that one I cant answer...  generall I dual boot with windows and update bios from windows
<BrutalSauce> it says i dont have it installed rightnow im trying to install it
<BrutalSauce> the wubi wasnt working so i decided to try to do it manuly
<varundesai> that is my main problem,i totally erased my hard disk,now i am doing all my work with ubuntu only
<sacarlson> varundesai: what do you hope to gain by the update of your bios?
<gaelfx> there's more than one way to update a bios, a lot of them have onboard updaters that will let you update from a USB provided you have the right file ont here
<varundesai> i dont have xp now
<coz_> oh!!  wubi   I know absoluetely nothing about Wubi
<erikaflusa> i still cant open the exe with winer
<erikaflusa> wine
<gaelfx> varundesai: what kind of motherboard do you have? do you know the model number?
<erikaflusa> someone please help
<BrutalSauce> ok so where do i hold shift down to enter e
<bazhang> erikaflusa, check the appdb and join #winehq for help with particular apps
<Chipzzz> erikaflusa: the most recent Pokerstars won't run under wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=2899
<bazhang> !appdb | erikaflusa
<ubottu> erikaflusa: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<varundesai> sacarlson:many acer users suggested that the battery problem,and on/off of wifi will be solved if i upgrade to the latest bios
<gaelfx> varundesai: is this a laptop? if so, do you know the model number?
<erikaflusa> hey it runs fine under 9.04
<gnewb> verundessai: That is Hardware, it is called Flashing the BIOS,usually, does not matter what OS you are running, that is like a physical change in the BIOS/CMOS . There is more info at computerhope(dot)com on that.
<bazhang> erikaflusa, check in #winehq
<varundesai> gaelfx:it is netbook,model is acer aspire one 532h
<BrutalSauce> coz?
<_skpl> Jordan_U: hi, i held down teh shift key like you said and got the grub menu, then i pressed e to get the selections settings, and it mentioned dos in the boot menu, is that strange?
<Chipzzz> erikaflusa: it will probably run fine in virtualbox too
<varundesai> gnewb:thank you i will go through it
<erikaflusa> ubuntuscrewed up version 10
<_skpl> Jordan_U: and i still cant get rid of the blinking cursor after grub loads
<ohsix> you can flash the bios from a dos usb key
<erikaflusa> i warned to  upgrade
<erikaflusa> was warned
<erikaflusa> dont upgrade
<BrutalSauce> so im looking at my boot up process it is giving error: ext2_lookup: deleted inode referenced: 209242
<bazhang> erikaflusa, wine apps not working is an issue with wine. please stop complaining here
<Chipzzz> lol... such is progress
<sacarlson> varundesai: I'm not sure about the battery problem, but the wifi on off is that because rfkill  won't work to detect or turn wifi on and off?
<a123456789> thanks alot
<ohsix> erikaflusa: in 9.04 there was no wrapper to warn you to stop running random programs
<erikaflusa> no 10.10 wont let the file open using wine
<bazhang> erikaflusa, /join #winehq for particular apps. stop complaining here
<ohsix> it will, but the file association is set to a script that checks that the executable bit is set, or it fails
<ohsix> this is desirable
<ohsix> the dialogue even says what it means and how to set it
<_skpl> Jordan_U: did your ead the info in the boot info script? it says i have another bootloader on sda2
<_skpl> read i mean
<_skpl> Jordan_U: how do i get rid of that?
<Chipzzz> erikaflusa: I think FullTiltPoker is more linux friendly... and you can play for real money there
<erikaflusa> no
<varundesai> sacarlson:my wifi button shorctu is fn+f2 ,but when i start my netbook,it will be in on state,i am uable to off,any procedure to manually on/off my wifi
<Chipzzz> fulltilt doesn't run either?
<erikaflusa> i was runing pokerstars on ubuntu 9.04
<erikaflusa> with no problems
<ohsix> run the install from a terminal, or set +x (might not work if it's on ntfs)
<Jordan_U> _skpl: "msdos" is in reference to the fact that you have an msdos partition table, which is normal.
<sunjun> where r u from guys
<sacarlson> varundesai: did you try rfkill?
<bazhang> sunjun, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<varundesai> sacarlson:what is rfkill,how to try t
<sacarlson> varundesai: that's what's used to turn wifi on and off as it sound you want http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/rfkill
<Chipzzz> varundesai: type aptitude show rfkill
<varundesai> sacarlso:i am installing the rfkill from ubuntu software center,i will try it
<KSHawkEye> Hello, I'm trying to configure ffmpeg with --enable-libopencore-amrwb which i have built and saved at /home/kyle/software/ffmpeg/external-libs/32-bit How do I get FFmpeg to find the include and lib folder that are located there? I've tried export INCLUDE=$INCLUDE:/home/kyle/software/ffmpeg/external-libs/32-bit/include but it doesn't work, what am i doing wrong? thanks
<sacarlson> varundesai: it also detects the position of the wifi hardware switch that seems fails to fuction for you
<varundesai> sacarlson:i just installed it,whether i have to restart the machine now
<_skpl> Jordan_U: can you tell me how to get rid of the second bootloader?
<varundesai> hi abhijet,r u there
<MintBerryCrunch> skpl: are these two ubuntu options, or a dualboot such as windows and ubuntu?
<sacarlson> varundesai: no don't need to restart as far as I know,  I forgot you had to install it
<AbhijiT> varundesai, yes
<AbhijiT> !tab | varundesai
<ubottu> varundesai: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jordan_U> _skpl: It doesn't hurt anything and it's not easy to safely get rid of. I would just not worry about it.
<varundesai> abhijit:i am using acer aspire one 532h,many of ubuntu communitys,forum suggested me to upgrade the bios,i downloaded from acer website,i am using ubuntu 10.04,i want to upgarde the bios,but i am little bit afraid of doing upgrade bios,pls suggest,what to do
<_skpl> Jordan_U: its slowing down my boot time :(
<Jordan_U> _skpl: No, it's not.
<gaelfx> varundesai: can you boot into the bios and check what version it is?
<AbhijiT> varundesai, i never upgraded bios in linux. i dont know. if its .tar.gz i can tell you the process. but as many have warned about damaging the motherbord, i recommend not to do any such thing. unless you have a person having expreince doing this is guiding you. now your better option is contact your lug/loco and get help in person
<KSHawkEye> how can i get linux to find a include and lib folder that isnt in local?
<AbhijiT> varundesai, till then ask your issue with all details and info/waring you get till now on ubuntufourms.org and askubuntu.com
<gaelfx> I updated the bios on my Gigabyte mobo with just a USB and the BIOS Flash Utility, which is built into the bios itself
<varundesai> gaeflx:i am generating report with system performance & bench report,i will tell the bios version,wait for a minute
<ohsix> that's a good way to do it if you can
<AbhijiT> varundesai, see gaelfx may help ask him
<erikaflusa> damn
<erikaflusa> i wish this stupid exe would work
<awaad> What is the difference between modules inside and modules outside the initrd image ?
<varundesai> AbhijiT, :thank you,i will go throuhg it
<varundesai> gaeflx:the version is 1.21
<avis> sacarlson, the only manner in which i could get it to work is to create a bash script sudo chmod +x it, and then cp to /etc/init.d/  then i had to sudo update-rc.d magic defaults   (magic was the simple name of my script) and it works beautifully.  i appreciate your inspiring me to give it my best shot, i'm getting lucky on google results :)
<avis> sacarlson, for that particular function it would fail under both sudo crontab -e and user crontab -e  though -- i still thank you
<varundesai> AbhijiT,gaeflx :i have also another issue with my sd card,my net book has a built in sd card reader,ubuntu is not detecting it,when i try lsusb,it is showing the card reader,but when i insert my sd card,it will not show
<AbhijiT> varundesai, in my laptop when i insert sd card it dont get detected. when i insert the sd card with a little force then it get detected!!! :P try this!!!! :D
<sacarlson> avis: very good,   I'm not sure if you didn't have sudo setup correct or if you needed time for system to settle before openvpn to run.  glad you got it working
<AbhijiT> i dunno any other solution!!!
<varundesai> AbhijiT, :k
<titanium> hello folks sorry im late
<timewriter> stupid Chanserv doesnt reply to ping
<cryptodira> is there any way to revert a farkled top panel to the pristine condition found after a fresh install of 10.04 WITHOUT having to do a fresh install?
<titanium> anybody like radiohead?
<bazhang> !resetpanels | cryptodira
<ubottu> cryptodira: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bazhang> titanium, offtopic here
<titanium> what are we supposed to be talking about ?
<bazhang> titanium, check the /topic
<titanium> well, i would like to talk to some programmers
<timewriter> i have a radio in my head
<timewriter> i like it
<AbhijiT> titanium, ##programming
<bazhang> titanium, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sacarlson> varundesai: I did find a freedos that this link says you might be able to use to upgrade some bios http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<titanium> ##programming
<erikaflusa> oh well i guess go back an run 9.04
<ohsix> beats figuring it out!
<titanium> so confused
<AbhijiT> titanium, type /j ##programming
<Photocopy> I used to be able to play avi videos fine. Now, I cannot. Totem and VLC both now are putting these strange green patterns all over their output
<bazhang> Photocopy, disable compiz for one
<ohsix> Photocopy: what video card?
<Photocopy> bazhang; never had a problem with video playing with compiz enabled
<ohsix> it's not compiz
<ohsix> it could be vaapi or nvidias video acceleration / textured video
<varundesai> sacarlson, :it will not effect my mother board na,if i go anythng wrong in the procedure
<cryptodira> bazhang, thanks, i have tried that already... it returns 'no process found' eliminates and special apps i had (expected that)  but, whenever i reboot, the nm-app and gnome volume control are NOT there... which i kludgely restore by once again making a custom application addition... hence the original question.
<Photocopy> ohsix; i don't know, it's the onboard card in my laptop. how can I find it with lspci?
<ohsix> Photocopy: it should be the only video adapter, just knowing if its intel/nvidia/ati should be good enough
<Taffy> i just install ubuntu 64-bit 10.10 on a laptop and i'm having a hard time setting up the wireless connection (maybe cause it's a hewlett-packard...lol) i was thinking it's the wireless on/off button i know it's on but still can't find my router
<ohsix> also did you try other video files, they could be damaged
<Photocopy> ohsix; i still don't know
<Photocopy> ohsix; i tried other video files, including ones that i've stored that worked previously
<sacarlson> varundesai: as you have already been warned it may brick your motherboard,  I personaly wouldn't do it.  my guess is that ubuntu is by default power hungery with compiz and other power demanding applications
<Photocopy> this worked fine as recently as monday
<ohsix> sacarlson: compiz can actually save power overall, but generally it's moot whether it's running or not
<^Phantom^> call me old
<^Phantom^> but does ubuntu support floppy drives?
<ohsix> support how, it reads them and mounts them and you can eject them
<Photocopy> this is pretty annoying.. ='
<erikaflusa> abhilll
<erikaflusa> i found the permissions
<sacarlson> ohsix: I don't know I'm not a laptop guy,  but I see cpu usage high and with all the eye candy you say that saves power?
<erikaflusa> tab
<erikaflusa> on the exe file
<ohsix> sacarlson: no high cpu usage here ...
<mrglinux> how to find all *.srt extension in a directory and subdirectory using bash?
<ohsix> mrglinux: only bash or is find enough? it's really the tool for the job. find /directory -iname '*.srt'
<Photocopy> ohsix; it may be an ati adapter
<moustiK_> Hi everyone, by the way those of you who uses gnome(arch,fedora,gentoo,debian,ubuntu,etc...) , how is the transition from gnome 2 to 3 is   happening(or will happen), does systemtray, applets and indicators work? Do you know how it will evolve, I am especially wondering what will happen to compiz with others distribution now that they are co linked to unity(for which i am not judging as it's great that they are reciving sponsorship). If my
<moustiK_>  question is not posted on the right place feel free to correct me
<erikaflusa> what do i need to change
<Photocopy> ohsix; how can I find out?
<erikaflusa> under permissions tab
<^Phantom^> How do you get ubuntu to read floppy diskettes?
<mrglinux> ohsix:I used find ./ -type f -name \*.srt but it's only find the files in current directory not subdirectories
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom^: you may need an fstab entry, has the installer added one for the floppy for you?
<ohsix> mrglinux: well, it's recursive by default so i don't know what it's doing
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: udisks should handle it like any other volume, aside from polling on some drives (cuz polling wakes up the drive typically)
<Photocopy> sigh...
<Photocopy> okay
<^Phantom^> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: yes, it should, but it isn't or the user wouldn't be here.....
<^Phantom^> The drive is doing something, I know that much, I can see the light blinking.
<erikaflusa> hey i found the permission
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: then find out why udisks isn't working, or check why the mounts fail
<erikaflusa> tab
<Photocopy> Does anyone know why suddenly over the space of a few days videos would go from displaying fine to displaying with green staticy looking horizontal patterns and crap over the video outputs?
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom^: try:    gksudo gedit /etc/fstab     add this line:  /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto, 0 0
<erikaflusa> on the exe file
<^Phantom^> Accelerator, okay
<ohsix> Photocopy: what software did you update & did you install anything from source?
<erikaflusa> what do i need to change permission to so wine can open it
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: that won't fix it :[
<Photocopy> ohsix; installed nothing from source and I don't know what I may have updated. Presumably not anything
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom^: then run: sudo mkdir /media/floppy0
<ohsix> ^Phantom^: can you post the output of dmesg and udisks --dump to a pastebin first
<Photocopy> ohsix; unless it might be something that updated in my update manager; I never look at it, i just let it install whatever it prompts me for
<^Phantom^> ohsix, sure
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: sure it will, the disk will be inserted and the system will see an entry in fstab, and use it
<erikaflusa> what do i need to change on permissions tab
<erikaflusa> to run the exe file
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: so long as s/he remember to properly unmount / eject the floppy like you are supposed to, no issues
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: it doesn't need an fstab entry, it'll mount it in /media like any other volume
<ohsix> yes, you need to manuall ymount it, which is dumb
<erikaflusa> can sopme one help me
<soreau> Is there a way to minimize a window with xdotool?
<ActionParsnip> erikaflusa: chmod +x filename.exe
<bazhang> erikaflusa, #winehq after checking the appdb
<erikaflusa> how do i run chmod
<^Phantom^> ohsix, the floppy drive shows up, I can say that much
<ActionParsnip> erikaflusa: in a terminal
<Photocopy> okay well goddamnit
<^Phantom^> ohsix, i think I might know why it's not mounting:  I'm using a USB extender cord
<^Phantom^> I'll try plugging it in directly hang on
<ohsix> ^Phantom^: good; need to find out why udisks isn't doing its thing for it
<Photocopy> now I messed up... Gotta reboot cause I can't do anything
<^Phantom^> I found a couple of my old floppies and the first thing that came to mind:  Gotta see if ubuntu supports floppy drives, lol
<erikaflusa> says command not found
<Photocopy> okay
<Photocopy> nevermind i'm still alright
<Chipzzz> erikaflusa: sudo chmod +x filename.exe
<ohsix> Photocopy: you could try turning compiz off just to rule it out
<Photocopy> i tried that
<Photocopy> apparently i did it wrong
<ohsix> hit alt+f2 type metacity --replace to temporarily switch it off
<Photocopy> all my window borders disappeared and i was completely unable to do anything
<KSHawkEye> Hello, im trying to compile a program. The program needs another program that i chose to not install to /local but instead to a prefix. How can i get the main program to find the needed other program to compile?
<Photocopy> okay ohsix, done
<ActionParsnip> erikaflusa: you need to change the filename with the full path and filename (case sensitive) to the file you want
<Photocopy> still didnt help
<Photocopy> i can confirm this is an ati adapter
<moustiK_> type alt +f2 then run metacity --replace
<erikaflusa> sudo chmod
<ohsix> Photocopy: i'm not too familiar with gotchas on that order with ati devices
<erikaflusa> missing operand
<ActionParsnip> erikaflusa: no, i never said sudo to you, did I?
<moustiK_> or in a terminal to get windows decorations back
<ohsix> Photocopy: is this after restarting when you discovered the problem?
<Photocopy> goddamnit
<Photocopy> this needs to work
<Photocopy> after restarting what?
<ohsix> the computer
<bazhang> Photocopy, watch the language
<Photocopy> i didn't do it
<Photocopy> when i said that i was going to restart it's cause i killed compiz without starting up metacity lol
<ActionParsnip> erikaflusa: sudo chmod is both meaningless and not what I told you
<soreau> Photocopy: Does this show up in a screenhot?
<^Phantom^> ohsix, no luck plugged directly
<soreau> Photocopy: screeshot*
<Photocopy> it might, soreau
<Photocopy> let me try
<ohsix> Photocopy: i know, but i mean; have you restarted the computer since the problem started
<soreau> Photocopy: screenshot*
<Photocopy> yeah it shows up
<^Phantom^> Maybe the disks are bad?
<erikaflusa> i typed chmod
<^Phantom^> the drive shows up under computer
<erikaflusa> in terminal
<ohsix> ^Phantom^: can you post that information?
<soreau> Photocopy: Can you post it to speedyshare or picpaste.com?
<ActionParsnip> erikaflusa: for EXAAMPLE, if the file is in ~/progs and is called go.exe, the command would be: chmod +x ~/progs/go.exe
<Photocopy> will do
<^Phantom^> Yeah, hangon
<ohsix> ^Phantom^: that could be something, if the inner track is damaged in any way on a floppy they're rendered completely unusable, and that happens pretty often
<^Phantom^> ah
<^Phantom^> Hmm...
 * ^Phantom^ tries another floppy
<^Phantom^> i'll paste the info too
<ActionParsnip> erikaflusa: do you see how the command works now?
<ohsix> good
<erikaflusa> its is in tmp
<Photocopy> soreau, ohsix; http://picpaste.com/derp.png
<erikaflusa> folder
<ActionParsnip> erikaflusa: fine, change the filename then
<erikaflusa> i did
<erikaflusa> p.exe
<soreau> Photocopy: Oh wow..
<ohsix> Photocopy: ooooh that's unlucky, i think
<^Phantom^> Hey, since it's a usb drive, maybe I need to reboot for it to work?
<soreau> Photocopy: I have the exact same problem but I thought it was only one video
<Photocopy> in what sense
<ActionParsnip> erikaflusa: ok so the command would be: chmod +x /tmp/p.exe
<soreau> lets see..
<ohsix> ^Phantom^: nah that shouldn't matter, hotplug works
<^Phantom^> Ugh @ comast internet!  How long can it take to upload some text?
<^Phantom^> ohsix, http://pastebin.com/syLEEXri
<ActionParsnip> erikaflusa: is that what you ran?
<Photocopy> ohsix, soreau; what exactly?
<Photocopy> soreau; for me its any video, apparently, including ones that i know worked before
<^Phantom^> (sorry, ohsix, i have a lot of drives)
<erikaflusa> ya
<erikaflusa> i got no error
<ohsix> ^Phantom^: and dmesg? (that's the important one)
<MintBerryCrunch> Phantom: Comcast's worst day beats Armstrong's best day :(
<Photocopy> soreau; presumably you have no solution then?
<soreau> Photocopy: So now we have to figure out if its a driver bug or an encoding issue with mplayer
<erikaflusa> hey can u do me favor
<MintBerryCrunch> Armstrong's commercials talk about their community programming, not one thing about their actual internet sped
<Photocopy> soreau: how are we going to do this
<ActionParsnip> erikaflusa: sup?
<soreau> Photocopy: What does lspci|grep VGA say for your card?
<MintBerryCrunch> *speed
<recognosco> Photocopy: tried playing that with another player?
<soreau> Photocopy: Yea, what video player are you using?
<erikaflusa> send that command
<erikaflusa> to me
<erikaflusa> in a pm
<Photocopy> soreau; doesnt work in banshee, totem, vlc,
<ohsix> it's something with the textured video port
<soreau> Photocopy: Hm. So possible driver issue. What is the lspci line for your card?
<Photocopy> soreau: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<ActionParsnip> Photocopy: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed as well as w32codecs from medibuntu
<^Phantom^> It seems to not want to mount, just like my SD reader, ohsix
<Photocopy> soreau; why would there be a driver issue now and not monday?
<Photocopy> yes, ActionParsnip; this has all worked before, as stated
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: you don't need any w32codecs for mp4 in avi to work D:
<soreau> Photocopy: Are you using xorg-edgers repo by chance?
<ohsix> if w32codecs is installed it could actually be the problem
<ohsix> but not with vlc
<ohsix> or totem
<Photocopy> soreau; i'm not. Someone tried to get me to use that for something else the other day and i also declined
<recognosco> Photocopy: if vlc is causing trouble, most like driver
<^Phantom^> The drive is there under Computer, just can't open it. <_<
<recognosco> likely*
<ohsix> Photocopy: it might let you sidestep the problem
<Darkenvy> I need to grab a file (pulling) from my server using SSH. How can I do so?
<Photocopy> soreau; if it was working before and isn't now, why would it be the driver? i didn't change the driver between then and now
<Chipzzz> Photocopy: which drivers are you using?
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: its good to have the whole lot though
<ohsix> Darkenvy: scp server:file .
<Photocopy> Chipzzz; whatever ubuntu assigned it when I installed.
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: not really; gstreamer doesn't use them, and vlc is self contained
<Photocopy> Chipzzz: never manually changed any drivers for anything on this machine
<Darkenvy> scp is an FTP protocol isnt it? and only used to push
<soreau> Photocopy: Ok so its likely some encoding issue.. let me try a few things
<ActionParsnip> Photocopy: try gnome-mplayer :)
<webvictim> no Darkenvy
<ohsix> Darkenvy: scp is scp, and the source and destination can be local files or remote machines
<Darkenvy> Ive pushed wiht it before, how to pull?
<recognosco> Darkenvy: no. scp is secure copy.
<Chipzzz> Photocopy: you might have better luck with the proprietary drivers... I hear they're pretty good
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: yes, its bi-directional
<ActionParsnip> ah
<webvictim> reverse the arguments
<soreau> Photocopy: What is the output of lspci|grep VGA ?
<Photocopy> ActionParsnip: wait, is that the movie player that is default in 10.10?
<Darkenvy> oooh nice
<hilarie> Ahoy! http://paste.ubuntu.com/568627/ The  CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 2.3.0 Doesn't give me 100mhz powersave speedsteps that that reports, any idea's on how to get that much control over my processors?
<ActionParsnip> Photocopy: that's totem
<Photocopy> soreau: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<ohsix> scp is just like cp except it can talk to remot emachines via ssh
<Photocopy> soreau: already sent you that
<Darkenvy> thanks guys! This is why I love IRC. 30 minutes on google vs 30 seconds :P
<^Phantom^> I'll copy out the contents of these floppies with my laptop, ActionParsnip and ohsix.  It reads on there.
<Photocopy> ActionParsnip: okay for a minute i thought i might have confused them
<^Phantom^> Thank you for the help, though
<ActionParsnip> Photocopy: mplayer is the daddy of daddies
<webvictim> you could've done it in 10 with "man scp" ;)
<ohsix> ^Phantom^: that usb drive could be out of whack too D: floppies are really a pain in the ass
<Photocopy> urg
<soreau> Photocopy: Ah ok. Well I bet we arent the only one with this issue and a bug report should surface soon if someone hasnt already reported it
<ohsix> ^Phantom^: dmesg has kernel messages, and probably information about the errors trying to read the disk
<Photocopy> i just completely fail to comprehend why something like this happens between one day and the next with no change to any drivers or anything like that
<Photocopy> it's completely beyond explanation
<^Phantom^> ohsix, ah
<Photocopy> there's no good reason for it as far as i understand
<recognosco> Photocopy: i will have to agree. beyond explanation without changes.
<soreau> Photocopy: Sometimes there are too many developers who dont test their code fully before committing it
<hilarie> Any Idea's though, the built in thingy for ubuntu 10.10 only gives me 25% 50% and 100% power jumps,
<Photocopy> recognosco: every single computer problem i have ever had in my life has been in that nature. completely sudden and without being triggered by an identifiable change
<Photocopy> anyway
<ohsix> it's always the stuff you forget
<Photocopy> i found a site that will stream it for me which doesn't have the same problem
<^Phantom^> Thank you again for the time though, ActionParsnip and ohsix :D
<Photocopy> the episode is priority so im going to watch that now...
<recognosco> Photocopy: is it on specific type of video file or all?
<Photocopy> recognosco; i'm not sure. I'll get back to you on that. I'd have to get up and get my external drive to test a different filetype and stuff
<ohsix> Photocopy: xvinfo will dump info about the video port, it could be a bug with only one format, and working one day and not the next could be from an unrelated update
<Photocopy> and now that i've watched a minute and a half of this i cant stop
<queen> hello everyone!
<HugoKuo__> is there have a channel about  ubuntu UEC ?
<timewriter> ubuntu UAC
<queen> quit
<HugoKuo__> # Ubuntu UAC
<HugoKuo__>  this ?
<HugoKuo__> seem like no such channel
<erikaflusa> lol
<erikaflusa> anyone in here in florida
<bazhang> !ot | erikaflusa
<ubottu> erikaflusa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<erikaflusa> sorry
<cryptodira> bazhang, Thanks for your help earlier  :)   laters.
<MACscr|lappy> ok, so i have ubuntu 10.10 running off a live cd (usb actually) and i need to resize my osx partition, which is running hfs+. Anyone ever tried doing that? gparted says i need to install hfsprogs, but apt doesnt seem to be finding it
<ActionParsnip> MACscr|lappy: do you have a web connection in the Live environment?
<bazhang> !info hfsprogs | MACscr|lappy
<ubottu> MACscr|lappy: hfsprogs (source: hfsprogs): mkfs and fsck for HFS and HFS+ file systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 332.25-8 (maverick), package size 124 kB, installed size 304 kB
<bazhang> make sure the repo is enabled MACscr|lappy
<MACscr|lappy> ActionParsnip: yes, im on it now =)
<MACscr|lappy> bazhang: ok
<ActionParsnip> MACscr|lappy: just checking, enable the repo like bazhang said and it will come down
<hilarie> Okay, cd bleh, brings me to the folder of bleh, from my home folder, how to get back to home folder w/o  restarting terminal?
<gaelfx> hilarie: cd ..
<gaelfx> or cd ~
<kneaux> Hi, my mouse cursor has gone haywire and I'd rather not reboot, is there a way to fix it? Problem seems to be associated with VLC; the cursor has changed to a few rows of pixels repeated about a dozen times
<hilarie> cd .. goes back one?
<gaelfx> hilarie: correct
<hilarie> awesomesauce ty
<gaelfx> and cd ~ will take you to the home folder no matter where you are
<gaelfx> np
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: just:   cd    will do that too ;)
<timewriter> whats the difference between ubuntu 10 and debian 6 ?
<MACscr|lappy> shoot, seems installing hfsprogs didnt make a difference to gparted. It still recommends installing it
<ActionParsnip> timewriter: one is debian,one is ubuntu
<bazhang> timewriter, out of scope for this channel
<ActionParsnip> MACscr|lappy: you may need to restart gparted topick it up
<timewriter> what
<bazhang> timewriter, offtopic
<sss> How to start Ubuntu in text mode? (no GUI)
<timewriter> i was talking about ubuntu
<bazhang> !nox | sss
<ubottu> sss: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ActionParsnip> sss: add the boot option: text
<timewriter> what is offtopic ?
<timewriter> do you want to discuss about Mercedes ?
<ActionParsnip> timewriter: this channel is for support questions, people with issues
<timewriter> ok
<timewriter> sorry
<bazhang> timewriter, this is not the differences between debian and ubuntu channel, its strictly ubuntu support. please respect that
<ActionParsnip> np :)
<timewriter> ok ok , please dont make me feel guilty
<akshatj> I have installed Jolicloud and Natty on two different partitions(along with Maverick and Windows 7 on two different partitions) and now I want to remove Jolicloud and natty, How do I do that?
<foldink> hi all
<soreau> ! natty | akshatj
<ubottu> akshatj: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<akshatj> Should i just delete the two partitions and run update-grup?
<bazhang> akshatj, use gparted to get rid of the partitions
<akshatj> bazhang: just that?
<soreau> akshatj: sure, and you can resize your other partitions to fill the space
<foldink> Does anyone now what can be a solution to > cat /proc/asound/cards => "no soudn cards" , and modprobe snd-hda-intel Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.32-28-generic/updates/alsa/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module,config is Ubuntu 10.04 MacbookPro 5.5
<Photocopy> soreau, actionparsnip, ohsix; xvinfo reported this; http://pastebin.com/9wFwdP2f
<bazhang> akshatj, then resize, or allocate as shared space
<Photocopy> akshatj; are you the boy from india that got the laptop?
<MACscr|lappy> anyone know what the copy partition option does in gparted? can i use it to simply backup a partition easily?
<Shadowex3> Is it possible to create a desktop launcher to open and run an SSH command (ssh -ND 9999 specifically)? I've already tried creating a launcher as an application and as a run-in-terminal application, and attempted to make a script to run.
<manuscle> hello everyone
<Shadowex3> ahoy
<foldink> hello
<manuscle> excuse my english
<milokliz> where can i find aircrack-ng help
<bazhang> milokliz, #aircrack-ng
<manuscle> i have a problem with some of my hard disk
<milokliz> ty
<era878> How can I make an ubuntu cluster?
<milokliz> #aircrack-ng
<marco_> Hi folks. I am searching for help with an issue with video driver that prevents me the use of dual screen. If someone would help I'll really appreciate it.
<manuscle> first am i on the good canal?
<gaelfx> milokliz: you have you type '/join #aircrack-ng' to go there
<milokliz> lol ty
<gaelfx> np
<marco_> (or if someone can just point me out where to ask. thanks.)
<sacarlson> Shadowex3: I've never tried the ssh in a launcher but seems it should work,  did you select open in term when you create the launcher in the control panel?
<bazhang> marco_, with xrandr ?
<era878> How can I make an ubuntu cluster?
<marco_> bazhang, problem is that with dual screen the z-order of windows and shadows is inverted. So I have shadows over windows and focused windows UNDER unfocused ones
<era878> '
<marco_> my video card is GM965
<Shadowex3> sacarlson: I've tried both, I have difficulty getting the open in term one to do ANYTHING
<Ve2> Hmm, PasswordAuthentication option is set to no but I can still ssh in with a password. :/
<Shadowex3> I've entered the command as ssh -ND 9999 -l xxx@yyy
<Shadowex3> i get a terminal flashing open and it just dissapears
<manuscle> i have used disk manager to format one of my disk in ext4 but fdisk -l tell me that there is no partition table on it!
<sacarlson> Shadowex3: oh maybe the problem is it needs a password?  you can setup so that ssh won't ask for a password if you use keys
<Shadowex3> Oh I know it needs a password
<Shadowex3> i was expecting to have a shortcut that opens a terminal and runs the command for me so I can just input the password and be done with it
<gaelfx> manuscle: if you have a liveusb or livecd, you should probably use gparted
<marco_> sacarlson, not so simple, had problem with passwordless ssh login too.
<marco_> anyone on my video driver prob?
<sacarlson> marco_: problem to setup passworless or to setup as Shadowex3 is trying to do?
<Shadowex3> I've actually had the most luck using: gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=StayOpen -x bash -l -c "ssh -ND 999 -l"
<manuscle> gaelfx, Yet I can still write to disk
<manuscle> i believed that a disk with no partition table could not be writeable
<amit> if in a group there are more than one user say v1,v2  and if a user say l from another group want to acess all the members of the that group means l1,l2 how should he do within one line command
<sacarlson> Shadowex3: I'm not sure what the -ND 999 thing does
<moustiK_>  Hi , I want to chroot a Gui app with export DISPLAY=:0.0 but it does not work only Xnest and Xephr works , does anyone have a solution of chrooting a gui app ?
<Shadowex3> Sacarlson it's a SOCK5 thing
<gaelfx> manuscle: well, it can be written, but reading it afterwards is a bit troublesome ;)
<amit> sorry not li and l2 vi and v2
<amit> ????/////
<manuscle> gaelfx, i never had a problem, i have formatted the disk few month ago, i think i am lucky!
<hilarie> How do I take ownership back from root?
<MACscr|lappy> whats the fastest way for me to image a partition? dd? im not worried about size, so i dont want compression
<gaelfx> manuscle: how do you know it doesn't have a partition table?
<hilarie> I have home/Rawr/bin/TurionPowerControl (I compiled it from sudo) and now its owned by root
<hilarie> And then hilarie@ebilKitty:~/Rawr/bin$ sudo TurionPowerControl    sudo: TurionPowerControl: command not found
<manuscle> gaelfx, i discovered the problem because yesterday i created a new raid5, and disk manager is ...... what do you say for ... crap?
<era878> How can I setup an ubuntu cluster
<sacarlson> Shadowex3: from looking breafly at man ssh  -D [bind_address:]port  seems only a sudo user can do this?
<amit> if a user v1 of one group want to acess the other group user more than one say l1 and l2 how should he do within one command means without changing mode for l1 and l2 seperately
<Shadowex3> It doesn't ask me for root when I do it in a standard terminal window, it just asks me for the SSH login password for my SSH server
<manuscle> gaelfx, fdisl -l tell me that is no partition table on the disk as well on the raid5
<sacarlson> Shadowex3: oh privliged ports I guess 9999 wouldn't be one of those
<Shadowex3> no it's just localhost iirc
<marco_> Need help, problem is that with dual screen the z-order of windows and shadows is inverted. So I have shadows over windows and focused windows UNDER unfocused ones. How do I reset video driver?
<Shadowex3> See sacarlson i'm just copying lifehacker's secure browsing through a personal SSH server and Sock5 connection, that part all works perfectly.
<Shadowex3> the only problem i'm having is creating a working desktop shortcut to automate the tedium of typing out the command
<hilarie> Root owns something of mine, HALP :)
<sacarlson> Shadowex3: ok it works but you can't find a simple way to start it up without all that typeing?
<sss> Is it possible to use different languages for different accounts?
<manuscle> gaelfx, when i created the raid5 with disk manager, my disk was new, and disk manager created a raid
<timewriter> i might admit , ubuntu didnt disapoint me yet
<iflema> hilarie: ./configure and make as normal user, but    sudo make install.   go again......
<timewriter> and im using it for 1 week
<manuscle> gaelfx, after i tried to create a partition but i had error message
<amit> if a user v1 of one group want to acess the other group user more than one say l1 and l2 how should he do within one command means without changing mode for l1 and l2 seperately
<MACscr|lappy> dd is going to be awefully slow though since there is only 10gb of space used on the 30gb partition =/
<Shadowex3> sacarlson: exactly, my sock5 setup and SSH server all work fine. Doing it by hand works great. I'm just trying to automate a bit of this.
<manuscle> i discovered that before creating raid i had to format the 3 disk
<ActionParsnip> amit: add it to the groups as required, surely
<MACscr|lappy> manuscle: raid1 is only two disks
<hilarie> iflema so sudo make install sh Installer.sh?
<iflema> hilarie: there should be an unistall option to remove the first attemp
<hilarie> @iflema it never installed, just created a thingy in a bin directory
<ActionParsnip> Guest26833: running IRC clients as root is a really BAD idea
<osmosis_paul> Morning, do you know if the cron generate a log file with his activities, i have a service that did not execute and i want to know why
<osmosis_paul> because if i execute manually works
<hilarie> More accrurately it should be named compile.sh lol
<amit> actionparsnip:my mean to say that chmod  750  /home/l1     chmod  750 /home/l2     can we write these both 2 command  as a single one
<manuscle> I know raid 1 is two disk! why tell you that ?!
<Shadowex3> sacarlson I got it, one of the guys in #bash noticed that I should use either xxx@yyy OR -l username, I'd combined two seperate SSH commands since it's 3am
<manuscle> i am using raid 5 with 3 disk!
<manuscle> the probleme is not here
<sss> Is it possible to remote control Windows from Ubuntu and vice versa?
<ActionParsnip> amit: if you make a new group and add both users to it, then change the group ownership of the folder, both users will have access
<ActionParsnip> sss: VNC will work both ways
<iflema> hilarie: im not sure about.... try without sudo??????
<ActionParsnip> sss: there are often more graceful metods though
<sss> ActionParnsip, what is VNC?
<amit> ActionParsnip: body i want to acess these l1 and l2 from other user from other group as l2 and l2 are in same group
<ActionParsnip> sss: remote control software for the full desktop, but depending on th activities you intend there may be sleeker options
<sss> ActionParnsip. ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> amit: then if you allow the group read access, it will be able to read the other users data
<ActionParsnip> sss: for example, torrent clients often have web interfaces
<Shadowex3> sss: Not only is it perfectly possible I do it too, I've got a win7 box and an ubuntu laptop. I'm setting it up to control both from each other.
<ActionParsnip> sss: and you can manage updates via command line in SSH etc
<amit> ActionParnsip: i want the answer how can we change permisson of both l1 and l2 within a command not changing for l1 and l2 sepaeratively how to do it consecutively
<costas> hello, I have a problem with alsa on my desktop pc, It runs an updated Ubuntu studio amd64 and the soundcard is delta1010 (ice1712) any help is appreciated...
<costas> I followed through all steps necessary but no sound..
<amit> ActionParsnip: means chmod 750  /home/l1      chmod 750 /home/l2        how can we write these both two as a single
<ActionParsnip> amit: with a group
<timewriter> i wonder if i can run old tomb raider games under wine
<linuxuz3r> guys
<amit> ok thanks
<costas> used to work fine with earlier versions with alsaconf
<linuxuz3r> whats a good sftp program with front end for linux
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> amit: not sure dude, why is 2 commands so bad. Considering the amount of text you have typed in here....
<bazhang> timewriter, check the appdb
<costas> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<timewriter> im installing wine and try to run them
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: nautilus can do it, or filezilla
<costas> !ice1712
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | timewriter
<ubottu> timewriter: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<timewriter> ok , thank you
<timewriter> but most likely will do
<timewriter> they are old games
<timewriter> win95 compatible
<ActionParsnip> timewriter: which tomb raider is it?
<timewriter> The Last revelation
<bazhang> timewriter, or dosbox
<costas> wine has some issues, with several games investigate on their homesite...
<timewriter> and tombraider 1 2 3
<Ve2> Ok, I need some help configuring ssh. For some reason my ssh_config file doesn't seem to affect anything. I have both AllowUsers & PermitRootLogin no options as well as PasswordAuthentication no & can still login as root with a password.
<costas> !damn ubuntu
<bazhang> costas, stop that
<costas> anyone knows about recent alsa changes?
<ActionParsnip> timewriter: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4129  looks bad, if its 95 based then dosbox may fly, or you can install win95 in dosbox and run it (maybe, I installed win 3.1 in it)
<timewriter> ill try dosbox
<timewriter> it takes 2 hrs to install wine
<bazhang> costas, ask in #alsa
<ActionParsnip> timewriter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oJdzCrI47c
<KIAaze> hi, I am unable to log into the ubuntuforums. Is there a problem with the forum at the moment?
<costas> thanks, will do, sorry about the spam bazhang
<timewriter> are you kidding me , ActionParsnip
<timewriter> do you think i am able to view a youtube video :))
<timewriter> 6 kb/sec
<timewriter> lol
<jadespider> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76Q50bVq8mk
<bazhang> KIAaze, not sure, I'll check and you can also ask in #ubuntuforums
<jadespider> good song
<bazhang> jadespider, and offtopic here
<KIAaze> I asked in #ubuntuforums already
<jadespider> ooops sorry
<jadespider> wrong channel screen
<alkisg> A friend of mine wants to buy a laptop with Ati HD 5470 graphics card. Is this supported by Ubuntu?
<jadespider> hey I think thats the graphics card I am using
<jadespider> I had a few issues but it is running smoothly now
<alkisg> jadespider: cool, any links for the issues?
<Toxa_Russia> Hello. What channel for ubuntu in Russia
<jadespider> no issues past the 3rd party driver
<bazhang> Toxa_Russia, #ubuntu-ru
<alkisg> jadespider: thank you :)
<timewriter> hah i love nintendo 64
<jadespider> I had some issues with flickering in games
<Toxa_Russia> thanks
<timewriter> welcome to mario kart
<jadespider> no fix for it as I know of
<alkisg> Ah np she won't play games
<jadespider> but most games work fine
<jadespider> tux cart was the worst one
<jadespider> and then the post-nuclear game cant remember the name of it, but that game was a fail
<jadespider> everything else works good
<alkisg> jadespider: but e.g. google-earth runs fine?
<alkisg> jadespider: or glxgears, or generally 3d apps?
<jadespider> havent tried it, I will give it a whirl brb
<ActionParsnip> jadespider: doom3 and postal2 run great here
<jadespider> generally no probs with 3d apps
<jadespider> except for a few games
<alkisg> Thanks!
<daaxma_> 1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c
<ActionParsnip> jadespider: also check out urban terror if you like counterstrike style games
<jadespider> awesome :O
<jadespider> I was looking for a CS replacement
<osmosis_paul> somebody know something about this error in cron
<osmosis_paul> (CRON) error (grandchild #3264 failed with exit status 1)
<jadespider> downloaded aliens but that wasn't 'cutting' it lol
<timewriter> Alien arena
<jadespider> thats the one
<timewriter> or Assault Cube
<ActionParsnip> jadespider: its based on the unreal engine so has wall jumping
<jadespider> very nice
<jadespider> thank you
<timewriter> getdeb.net
<jadespider> let me see how google earth runs for me brb
<Guest46677> eee
<amit> exit
<ActionParsnip> jadespider: http://www.spotht.com/2010/09/install-getdeb-and-playdeb-software-in.html
<ActionParsnip> jadespider: lots of games there
<silare> Hi all, my gnome-panel crashes on startup and restarting it just gives me an empty panel while a lot of errors for every applet (none of which load). I don't know how to diagnose this problem at all either. Google has not given me anything of similar nature.
<misla> abiy hi
<timewriter> silare, rm -rf .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd from your folder
<timewriter> then logout
<timewriter> and relog
<KIAaze> can anyone try to log out and into ubuntuforums again?
<KIAaze> something seems to be wrong
<silare> timewriter: Can I just move them to another folder instead (thereby making it 'nonexistent' in that place)?
<jduggan_> a
<misla> timewriter: oh ,so it is
<AegisX> Hi, guys... I'm trying to access some music shared on my Windows desktop through my Ubuntu laptop... and it's doing my head in. Can someone please walk me through the setup?
<KIAaze> I even tried registering again and got an error message: Fatal error: Existing data passed is not an array
<KIAaze> Called set_existing in [path]/register.php on line 421
<KIAaze> in [path]/includes/class_dm.php on line 235
<timewriter> if you delete these folders , gnome will restore to initial settings
<timewriter> dont forget .gnome2_private too
<silare> timewriter: Ahh, got it.
<chachin> can anyone pm me and help me instal ubuntu?
<jadespider> weird google earth wont load at all for me
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: have you shared the folder in Windows?
<alkisg> jadespider: run it from the console, to see any error messages
<jadespider> k
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: Yep, I have. (I love your nick, btw)
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: thanks (its a harry hill joke ;))
<bazhang> chachin, ask here
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: what version of windows are you connecting to?
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: Windows 7
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: http://thelinuxexperiment.com/linux/accessing-windows-7-shares-from-ubuntu-is-a-pain/
<silare> timewriter: Just did that... It reset everything, but my panel still hasn't fixed itself.
<silare> All applets crash on startup.
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: read that, it has pointer, you can then use the usual network icon in nautilus. Windows 7 is annoying and has a 'revised' samba with new authentication nonesense in it as well as some other apps causing grief
<chachin> what are "sda1(nfts), sda5(unknown), sda6(linux), and sda2(ntfs) ???
<ActionParsnip> chachin: partitions
<chachin> oh
<varundesai_> Hi Friends
<timewriter> silare, you deleted .gnome2_private too ?
<silare> yep.
<ActionParsnip> chachin: all on the same drive, sda
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: Thanks, reading it now. Yeah, I've tried a variety of methods and a couple of times I've been asked to log in... and I have no idea with what credentials I should be logging in.
<jadespider> unknown ID?
<timewriter> weird
<jadespider> what sense does that make?
<chachin> im trying to install ubuntu and win7 is already installed. but i wanna delete linux mint. cus i mess it up.. and now i want ubuntu..
<silare> timewriter: Yeah... Is there a way for it to leave diagnostics in Terminal explaining why it crashed?
<Poss> panic panic!   my kernel is panicing!
<milokliz> how can i ensure that no network managers are controlling the card
<Graet|> interesting, just tried on fresh install, no problems accessing windows 7 share
<ActionParsnip> chachin: delete the windows mint partitions and you can install to the free space
<eldurian> l
<timewriter> silare, im not sure , but i had similar problems with my panels and deleting these folders fixed it
<timewriter> did you relogged ?
<chachin> should I delete "sda6(linux-swap)?
<silare> timewriter: Yeah, just logged back in. o.o
<jadespider> time to go chat arachnids :) take care
<timewriter> weird
<Poss> argh! I killed it, its all going to die, its all my fault, poor little ubuntu, now its just sitting there blinking and panicing
<bazhang> !work | Poss
<ubottu> Poss: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<chachin> there's one called "sda(unknown) and its big 289.6GB :(
<^Phantom^> does keeping drives that aren't in use unmounted help extend their lifetime?
<timewriter> you can check .xsession-errors
 * Poss tries to calm down 
<costas> !beer Poss
<Graet|> ubottu, described me :/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Poss> ok so im at my uncle's house, and i noticed that their copy of ubuntu was pretty old and needed a lot of updating
<bazhang> costas, stop that
<ActionParsnip> chachin: i would, then let the ubuntu installer do its thing
<Poss> he was on karmic koala
<milokliz> how can i ensure that no network managers are controlling the card
<chachin> ok
<Poss> since support is ended for karmic I hit upgrade to lynx, since its an LTS
<ActionParsnip> chachin: big unknown sda isn't good. did you by any chance write a new partition table? :(
<timewriter> LTS ownz
<silare> timewriter: Looked through it... THough no luck so far. =/
<varundesai_> exit
<g_prakash> char * (*get_temp_buffer)( size_t n ); meaning?
<timewriter> this might be a bit of a problem
<Poss> three hours pass as its downloading and upgrading, then I come back and the screen is just saying "unsupported input", so i though "hmm" I'll reboot and see whats going on here
<chachin> i have a 12.3GB for linux... but when i did that i chose 300Gb maybe i didnt do it right :S
<timewriter> i dont know , install KDE , remove GNome
<timewriter> then reinstall gnome
<Poss> but on a straight reboot i just get too the ubuntu logo on a black screen, nothing else
<timewriter> and remove kde
<timewriter> :)
<Poss> so then I restarted in recovery mode
<g_prakash> Any body               char * (*get_temp_buffer)( size_t n );            meaning?
<amit> how to know in which shell i am through command
<Poss> last thing that happens is that app armor profiles fail to load and then run-init: /sbin/init: I/O error
<Poss> followed by kernel panic
<timewriter> I/O error ?
<silare> timewriter: lol I'll look into it. THanks though for your help.
<Poss> at which point I did as told and paniced
<thebat> icr.neko-network.net
<ActionParsnip> g_prakash: i'd ask in a programming channel
<timewriter> silare, i didnt helped you at all :)
<timewriter> i wish i would
<timewriter> but youre welcome
<silare> timewriter: Well, ya' tried. :P
<ActionParsnip> chachin: as log as you haven't deleted the partitions you want
<amit> wheher i m using /bin/bash or /bin/sh  how to check this through command?
<Poss> so now I'm sitting here with my uncle and auntwanting to use the computer i just screwed by hitting update
<timewriter> silare,
<ohsix> g_prakash: get_temp_pointer is can hold a pointer to a function that returns char * and takes size_t n as a parameter
<timewriter> you can try delete the panel
<timewriter> then create it again
<ActionParsnip> Poss: it'll be quick :)
<timewriter> maybe it will work
<Poss> actionparsnip
<Poss> suicide you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Poss: no, the updates
<Poss> the updates are finished
<silare> timewriter: Tried that too. :[ Seems like it didn't work...
<Poss> but the computer wont start
<Poss> its stuck at a kernel panic
<Poss> only I have no idea what or who this cornel panic is and why he has ruined the computer
<milokliz> anyone how can i ensure that no network managers are controlling the card
<ohsix> g_prakash: install cutils, theres a tool in it called cdecl; it will decode those for you ;]
<silare> Poss: Kernel Panic = UNIX-based 'equivalent' of a BSoD
<Poss> oh dear, that is in no way calming me down
<silare> Poss: :/ Sowwie.
<silare> But it's what it is. x_x; Scary lil' thing, that kernel panic.
<Poss> so there is nothing I can do?
<ohsix> in particular (it doesn't know of size_t so i changed it to an int: declare get_temp_buffer as pointer to function that expects (n as int) returning pointer to char;
<chachin> f this im buying a new 2TB HDD if i fail at installing ubuntu the waiy I wanted :(
<silare> Poss: Not sure... How'd the kernel panicking come to be?
<chachin> throwing this 1TB hdd in the blending machin
<Poss> I installed the update from karmic to lucid
<diemos> chachin: no, take the platters out and throw them against something
<Poss> I left it downloading for a bit, came back and it was dead
<diemos> it's pretty.
<ActionParsnip> Poss: reboot, hold shift and select an older kernel
<chachin> diemos:  or make a clock ^_^
<ohsix> ^Phantom^: re: mounted & lifetimes, no; drives will go to sleep regardless of whether they're mounted as long as they're not being read from or written to; unmounting might keep that from happening ;]
<Pete_> Does any one no how install xlink kai on this ubuntu
<chachin> why does unubtu have a win vista partition?
<ActionParsnip> chachin: get a sharp implement, you can engrave them pretty well
<^Phantom^> ohsix, ah okay, cause i always unmount when I'm done using them
<ActionParsnip> chachin: it doesn't. If you use wubi you will have access to the host from /host
<chachin> oh
<silare> Poss: Using what?
<chachin> im noob at this crap about dual booting
<titanium> hello folks sorry im late
<ohsix> ^Phantom^: lifetime is really only with it being used; and still MTBF is very high for modern stuff, stuff failing from wear vs. freak occurence is rare
<^Phantom^> MTBF?  What is that?
<ohsix> mean time between failures
<titanium> anybody got mad skills at programming?
<newb_j> hello!
<chachin> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124190
<chachin> I bought this bad boy
<Poss> ok so it was 2.6.31-17 that was failing,  2.6.31.14 fails as well. 2.6.10-5-386 fails too, but in a different way
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: Still can't connect to the share, mate :(
<chachin> its awsome specially dd-wrt
<ohsix> ^Phantom^: there was some hubub about head unloading in laptop drives some time ago; it really can make hay with ridiculously cheap drives like the one i had in my laptop before i replaced it :O
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: I think I'm doing something wrong with the actual process
<^Phantom^> ah
<Poss> its moving too fast to read, but i think its saying its running into some kind of memory fault
<^Phantom^> I have one drive that I keep religiously umounted since it's my backup drive and all.
<titanium> love a good loop
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: can you ping the system with name and/or IP?
<milokliz> anyone how can i ensure that no network managers are controlling the card
<titanium> have a love affair with getkey
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: in a terminal
<Poss> 2.6.8  fails too same memory loop
<ActionParsnip> milokliz: service network-manager status
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: What do I type? Excuse my ignorance, I'm new to all this ><
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: so you have never pinged? even in windows?
<newb_j> >_>
<Lantizia> hey which gnome panel applet is the one with volume/bluetooth? i appear to have deleted it
<newb_j> ><
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: Never
<titanium> have yall got your storm tracker programs ready
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: fair enough, the command is:  ping -c 4 nameofserver
<FightingNavyman> hi
<Lantizia> nvm found it
<FightingNavyman> its me chachin again
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: Seems to have worked
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: ok cool :)
<FightingNavyman> yay got ubuntu installed :D
<Poss> so every kernel on the system fails
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: ping is great for testing connectivity
<FightingNavyman> ActionParsnip: what are some cool things to do now?
<titanium> do gravitons have gravity?
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: Hehe yeah, at least I know they can talk to each other.
<ActionParsnip> FightingNavyman: get fully updated is cool in my eyes, then get some codecs and DVD playack
<SimonPHOENIX> how to add new mailbox to postfix?
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: ok do you have a firewall on windows?
<FightingNavyman> kk
<SimonPHOENIX> i have not any users in /home
<ale_> i, how do I check if firefox is 64bit or 32?
<Poss> PiD: 1, comm: run-init Not Tainted 2.6.31-17-generic     Call Trace.. panic.. find new reaper...  forget original parent... exit_notify... do_exit.. sys_write,,, sys_exit..syscall_call     with a whole bunch of numbvers and hex code thrown in there too
<Poss> any of this mean anything to anyone?
<titanium> i like gravity. not a big fan of acceleration
<Poss> I think I'm going to cry ;(
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: Yes I do, the Windows Firewall
<ActionParsnip> ale_: what is the output of: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep -i firef     use http://pastie.org to host the output. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: ok, is it configured to allow access to the share?
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure; I'll take a look at the control panel
<FightingNavyman> ale_: look for "about firefox" ?
<Poss> kernel panic..  find_new_reaper...   forget_original_parent..   those are things are an operating system just is never meant to say
<ActionParsnip> Poss: try booting to liveCD and fsck the partition as well as test your ram
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: you could disable it to test ;)
<Poss> I don't have a livecd
<ale_> ActionParsnip: well, linux IS running in 64bit
<ActionParsnip> Poss: then test ram from grub
<Poss> kk
<ActionParsnip> ale_: then the firefox will be 64bit too
<titanium> heres some computer programming profanity- goto L
<ActionParsnip> ale_: the apps will match the arch of your install unless you take extra steps
<ale_> ActionParsnip: the output of dpkg is 3.6.13+build3_nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: Just tried; it's not the firewall
<FightingNavyman> i dont get how I download waaay faster on ubuntu and on win7 it downlaoads freaking slow
<ale_> ActionParsnip: sure?
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: cool, ok in ubuntu if you run: smbtree    do you see the share(s)
<ActionParsnip> ale_: positive
<ale_> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot
<FightingNavyman> win7 i get: 260kB/s and ubuntu gives me 530kB/s
<titanium> must unite laws of physics into one cohesive whole
<FightingNavyman> o.o
<VxQe> Could someone please give me some advice re setting up ssh?
<ActionParsnip> ale_: you can get 32bit firefox on 64bit ubuntu but it takes extra steps
<titanium> must divide by zero
<FightingNavyman> bbl
<ActionParsnip> VxQe: install openssh-server on the server side, it will run at startup and has x forwarding enabled by default
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: Hmm, no it's not there...
<titanium> downloading laws of physics
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: I can see the PC, but not the share.
<FightingNavyman> wooo xchat rules :D
<somethinginteres> I'm wondering why when people want their TV card to work with Ubuntu they generally need to go the Linux TV wiki and create a .conf file with specific values to get the card to work. Why does it not get automatically recognised as with other hardware (in a significant number of varying cases)
<phrozen> -pl
<VxQe> Right, ssh is working that is not the issue. The problem I am having is that I have root login disabled in ssh_config and also passwordauthentication disabled but can still login as root with a password.
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: if you press ALT+F2 and run:   smb://hostname/sharename     does it connect (change hostname to the name of the PC, and share name to the name of the share you created)
<ActionParsnip> VxQe: did you restart the sshd service after editting the config?
<titanium> created tennis versus calculator
<VxQe> Yep.
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: No it didn't... does that mean I haven't shared correctly?
<ActionParsnip> titanium: do you have an ubuntu question?
<titanium> yes
<Lantizia> can i stop rhythmbox removing stuff from it's queue?
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: its worth double checking but you can connect from ubuntu using that in a run box
<titanium> whats green and brown and if it falls out of a tree it will kill you?
<ActionParsnip> titanium: thats not ubuntu related, can you please respect the channel rules
<milokliz> anyone how can i ensure that no network managers are controlling the card
<titanium> what subject is being discussed here
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: When I connect to the box using Nautilus, I only see a folder called "print$"
<ActionParsnip> titanium: ubuntu support ONLY
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: then the share is bad
<titanium> you think im funny dont you
<bonjoyee> Lantizia: what do you mean exactly?
<FightingNavyman> ActionParsnip, why dont you have +o or +v you seem to be the only one who helps in here :(
<titanium> ill leave if necessary
<ActionParsnip> titanium: replace 'funny' with 'annoying' and you are getting close
<ActionParsnip> titanium: you are welcome to stay
<Lantizia> bonjoyee, "what do you mean exactly?" <- oh dear oh dear
<ActionParsnip> titanium: just keep to the rules of the channel
<titanium> dont like to say anything unless its witty
<soreau> Does wmctrl work for anyone else? Seems to be utterly broken here. Silent failure
<Lantizia> anyone else?
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: When I check it out in my networks folder of the Windows box, the share comes up fine. Something's getting lost on the way to Ubuntu :p
<ActionParsnip> FightingNavyman: i'm regular but not op, although I do have my cloak :)
<FightingNavyman> a3Dman,  wake up bro
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: try a reboot, windows loves that stuff
<FightingNavyman> damn taking for ever to do updates
<ale_> I would like to install Java-JRE and the firefox plug-in. Should I just install it from synaptic or should I manually install it? I've heard there is a 64bit version, which I would like to use..
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: Already did, a minute ago haha
<FightingNavyman> what i love about ubuntu is I dont have to restart pc for changes to take effects
<ikonia> FightingNavyman: you do for some
<FightingNavyman> but very little
<FightingNavyman> unlike windows u gotta update for every single update
<FightingNavyman> restart pc**
<Poss> so my uncle just informed me that before i updated they'd been getting "harddrive failure immenent" warnings :/
<FightingNavyman> damn wtf am I on D:
<FightingNavyman> i keep talking weird
<Logan_WP> !language | FightingNavyman
<ubottu> FightingNavyman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
 * jfm` is away: Je ne suis pas là
<FightingNavyman> o.O
<FightingNavyman> wtf
<FightingNavyman> tab will freaking spam people on xchat :|
<titanium> could you suggest a place for me to go
<FightingNavyman> oops sorry abotut that
<hilarie> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: that's all I got dude, maybe others can help but you now know the fundamentals. Maybe reboot ubuntu and the router
<titanium> you cant just beam me there can you. im new at this
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: Roger; thanks for your help, I really appreciate the effort.
<ActionParsnip> Poss: d'oh. time for a new drive and a data restore
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: I should just shoot my windows box, really.
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: no worries dude, I appreciate the thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> titanium: just type:   /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Petfrogg> hello
<Petfrogg> http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualization-with-kvm-on-ubuntu-10.10 <- following this. I got stuck on "vmbuilder kvm ubuntu -c vm2.cfg"
<FightingNavyman> omg
<Petfrogg> i get three lines about stuff going correct and then it holds
<iszak> What's the repercussions of doing sync && echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches every five minutes?
<ale_> anyone?
<iszak> ale_, what was your q?
<Oli``> Anybody know if there's a PPA for the beta nvidia drivers? Like a beta version of the X-Swat PPA
<Petfrogg> ale_  just arrived - restate your q
<Poss> well aparently the "hard drive failure immenent" message had been happening for over 12 months, so they didn't think it was a problem
<Petfrogg> Poss, restate you q
<Poss> and now my uncle is ranting about open source software being shit because you need to update it..
<ale_> I would like to install Java-JRE and the firefox plug-in in Ubuntu 10.04. Should I just install it from synaptic or should I manually install it? I've heard there is a 64bit version, which I would like to use..
<Poss> "i still have a win 95 box in the workshop which works fine!"
<iszak> Poss, rm -fr /bin
<Petfrogg> Poss: remove autoupdate and dont give him root password
<iszak> i would keep updates, just make it silent somehow.
<iszak> but put him on a LTS.
<Petfrogg> ale_ go for the ubuntu version
<Poss> petfrogg yeah the problem is that I, in my infinite wisdom ran update to 10.04 and its killed the computer entirely
<ale_> Petfrogg: but I understood is 32bit
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: these guys have the 270 driver: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Petfrogg> ale_, havent tried it but my recomendation would be to go for the repo stuff first - ant then we can debug it
<Poss> so I gues the only solution is to spend the next two days downloading a live cd and then attempting to save all their business data :/
<Petfrogg> Poss: it killed the harddrive?
<ActionParsnip> Poss: they don't have a backup?
<ale_> ok, thanks for your help
<Petfrogg> Poss: just go out and get them a new harddrive
<ActionParsnip> Poss: like, seriously!?
<Petfrogg> install the new operating system and then get slap the old disk in and image it straight away
<Poss> the backup is on a second harddrive in the same computer
<ActionParsnip> Poss: thats fine, only the system drive is dying
<Petfrogg> Poss, ActionParsnip: i agree with A
<Poss> so then yeah, wait a couple of days for he live cd to download, then install to the working disk then copy the data scross?
<Oli``> ActionParsnip: it's an old version - I need the very latest for GTX580 support
<MACscr-mobile> With livecd, the proprietary wireless firmware was available for my lappy, but not after full install. Wth? Can I get the drivers from the USB install?
<thauriswulfa> where can i get games for ubuntu
<Petfrogg> MACscr-mobile, there is a box for checking that you do allow 3rd party softeware not under opensource licens
<Poss> hi thauriswulfa, playdeb.net is pretty good :)
<Petfrogg> MACscr-mobile, check it and install what you need
<Poss> i was sure I had left this horrid soul burning angst behind when I left windoze :/
<Poss> I really need to stop doing tech support
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: I just went to nvidia.com and said I had your video chip under Linux and it suggested the 260 driver
<MACscr-mobile> Petfrogg: Where?
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.36-driver-uk.html    expand the "supported products" section
<Petfrogg> Poss: make sure the autoupdate is set to off, sshd is on and you dont give him the root password
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: so you don't NEED it at all
<Poss> all those things were already the case petgrogg, it was me that hit update
<ActionParsnip> Poss: btw your OS isn't to blame if the hardware physically dies
<Petfrogg> MACscr-mobile, go into "Update Manager" and under the button "Settings.." go through that
<Poss> yeah, but i am still to blame if I hit update and it kills the computer :P
<MACscr-mobile> ?
<Poss> well thanks guys
<Poss> at least I know what happened now :)
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: I've figured it out, strangely.
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: Alt + F2, then smb://<windows box IP>
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: sweet!!!
<Petfrogg> MACscr-mobile, "System->Administration->Update Manager" and then under "Settings.." on 10.10
<boogzter> Poss: You could always try the HDD/freezer trick and maybe buy enough time to snag an image. (if it's unbootable)
<MACscr-mobile> I have no internet on the laptop without the wireless. So how can I use the update manager
<ActionParsnip> Poss: I guess, i will work the drive some
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: I have no idea why it didn't work any other way, but there you go :p
<ActionParsnip> AegisX: its working so who cares :)
<Poss> oh actually, while I'm here, I have another question for myself, not so dire
<wcg> dsdsds
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: Yep. Workarounds are way better than no workarounds. But thanks again; your Alt+F2 trick worked well :)
<wcg> HI
<Poss> I'm pretty sure when i installed my version of 10.10 there was a little icon up the top right that launched empathy, only I did something at some point and now it only works from the menu. is ther esome way to get it back?
<Poss> and maybe a volume icon too? :)
<wcg> 这个聊天工具好简单呀
<moustiK_> whats the problem MACscr
<cutiyar> before when i played a video the .flv file would saved to tmp folder but now didn't
<Jordan_U> cutiyar: Here is a script I made to "undelete" those .flv files: http://pastebin.com/F9qP9W3A
<Jordan_U> cutiyar: Replace "chrome" with whatever browser you use.
<MACscr-mobile> Moustik_: no wireless after install from USB. Can't seem to access 3rd party firmware without internet even though it worked during liveusb
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, thanks but when to put these?
<Jordan_U> cutiyar: I don't understand the question.
 * Jordan_U should clean up that script and publish it properly
<hedhorm_> Where can i find Compaq S200 Driver for linux
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, i put thesecode to which file?
<StepNjump> Hi guys, maybe someone could help me. I have a netbook here and everytime my power source interrupts, the system logs me off so I need to log back in. The problem is my power connector became loose with time. Any suggestion so that when it runs out of power, ubuntu won't everytime log me off?
<Jordan_U> cutiyar: You can name it anything you want. It's a bash script, so you need to give it execute permissions then run "/path/to/script" in a terminal to run it.
<StepNjump> ok guys, good night
<yourwhiteshadow> StepNjump: this is a serious problem, there really isn't a software solution
<boogzter> StepNjump: Try wrapping the power cord around the netbook to create a slight but consistent tention, so the power wont be interrupted when the cord gets moved, etc.
<Poss> that was a good suggestion boogzter, i might try that with my network cable
<boogzter> Guess I'm too slow lol
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, i saved file in desktop and named it to bash ,if i want to run it just type bash in terminal?
<sandstrom> What's the reasonable memory usage for a basic ubuntu server setup (top processes running is init, sshd, syslog, cron and a few others). No major apps
<Jordan_U> cutiyar: No. I recommend a less confusing name, I call it "undelflv" and you would run it like "Desktop/undelflv" in the terminal.
<boogzter> G'nite guys... thanks for the clinic :)
<metallico> guys, i cant find the "repair broken installation" option on my ubuntu CD. does such option exist and where is it supposed to be?
<novitololo> Hi, I downloaded jQueryUi.custom.zip and I can't extract the files in ubuntu.  I can do it in windows. Can it be because it is a .custom.zip ?
<Jordan_U> metallico: It's only on the alternate install CD.
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, i changed it and it say http://pastebin.com/39s497se
<metallico> so that's different than ubuntu-desktop?
<Jordan_U> cutiyar: If you're in the Desktop directory already then you need to run "./undelflv".
<stone22> Hi
<stone22> perhaps anyone here can help me with my broken ubuntu
<stone22> gnome-panel and metacity do not start automatically any more
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/qxuxUdYr
<osmosis_paul> could be very complex but somebody know how can i create an script that read my syslog and copy a secction of this log file since one date of the file
<Poss> what is wrong with it stone 22?
<Jordan_U> cutiyar: The line numbers aren't part of the script. This is a link to just the text of the script: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=F9qP9W3A
<stone22> my system boots with a blank screen. no gui :(
<erUSUL> osmosis_paul: read in realtime ? if not use sed
<osmosis_paul> well realtime when cron finish his task i want copy that secction in the syslog and send an email
<osmosis_paul> that's mean copy the secction of the syslog since sctm-one minute and the end of the file
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, i created new was run but nothing happened http://pastebin.com/RcUp7iDW
<ActionParsnip> stone22: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Jordan_U> cutiyar: What browser are you using?
<stone22> Poss: so there has to be something wrong with the config files in gnome, but i dont know how to fix this. removed ubuntu-desktop completely and reinstalled it.
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, i created new was run but nothing happened http://pastebin.com/RcUp7iDW
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, firefox
<cutiyar> awwww
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, i changed chrome to ff
<Romeo_BCN> for join to server irc-hispano what make?
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, i changed chrome to ff
<erUSUL> osmosis_paul: sed -n '/sctm-one/,$p' syslog > syslog_section
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, i changed chrome to firefox
<ActionParsnip> stone22: ubuntu-desktop is a hollow metapackage, it won't remove anything but itself
<Poss> hrmm I'm just another user mate
<Jordan_U> cutiyar: Please don't repeat your messages.
<sharrow> Anyone got an idea why installing ubuntu netbook 10.10 on an Eee 1000H would fail with CPU softlock on the Xorg process?
<Romeo_BCN> alguien habla español?
<Jordan_U> !es | Romeo_BCN
<ubottu> Romeo_BCN: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<osmosis_paul> erUSUL, wow and what it is syslog_section
<osmosis_paul> Romeo_BCN, tienes el canal ubuntu Castellano creo
<erUSUL> osmosis_paul: the file with the section you wanted.
<erUSUL> !es | Romeo_BCN
<Petfrogg> back...
<stone22> ActionParsnip: thxs for the link but i dont think that in my case the graphic card is the problem. because it worked before
<Poss> have you tried Deleting ~/.gnome2/session and restarting gnome?
<ActionParsnip> sharrow: you need to add the boot option:   acpi_osi=Linux
<ActionParsnip> stone22: its free to try
<ActionParsnip> sharrow: you can add it in /etc/default/grub once you get an installed desktop.
<ActionParsnip> sharrow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, what i do?
<osmosis_paul> erUSUL, so the section that i want? i think i dont understand very much. i'm gonna try
<sharrow> ActionParsnip: and it's copying files now
<Poss> stone22 System->Preferences->Session. On tab "Startup Programs", click the "Add" button and type in "Metacity" as the Name and "/usr/bin/metacity" as the command to run the application.
<ActionParsnip> sharrow: ok then let it finish and such
<Poss> then it should start every time
<Poss> its not a fix, but a workaround
<erUSUL> osmosis_paul: the file contains from the line that has sctm-one to the end of the file. you can refine the regex if you want
<sharrow> I tried it with acpi=off but apparently that wasn't the right incantation
<sharrow> Aw yeah
<stone22> Poss: i dont have a menu
<sss> How do I find out what USB ports I have?
<erUSUL> sss: lsusb
<Poss> stone22: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466754
<stone22> Poss: only a background and as mousepointer wich is a cross
<sss> erUSUL, thanks
<ActionParsnip> sss: lshw-gtk   may tell you too
<Jordan_U> cutiyar: It looks like the script needs to be changed more than that to work with Firefox. I'm working on it now.
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, ok i will test it now with chrome
<Poss> stone22 you should be able to bring up the terminal through a keyboard shortcut and then manually start gnome panel
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, but the undelted flv where would save?
<stone22> Poss: this is not possible either. i only can do ctrl+alt+f1
<Jordan_U> cutiyar: To /tmp/. It will print the exact path that it copies the file to (and from).
<osmosis_paul> erUSUL, the only information that i can have is a date "Feb 18 00:15:05 ip-10-226-199-7 " for example and tell that i want the file from that date to the end of the file
<erUSUL> osmosis_paul: then use Feb 18 00:15:05 ip-10-226-199-7 as regex
<stone22> is it possible to do a reinstall with default settings for gnome?
<osmosis_paul> erUSUL, insert that info in the syslog_section?
<erUSUL> osmosis_paul: 0.o!
<ActionParsnip> stone22: most are stored in ~/.config or ~/.gnome2 etc
<erUSUL> osmosis_paul: sed -n '/Feb 18 00:15:05 ip-10-226-199-7/,$p' syslog > syslog_section
<osmosis_paul> erUSUL, sorry mate i dont get it yet how works the query that you send to me
<ale_> how do I add a script to init.d? I'd like to run it at boot..
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, iam playing video on youtube but didint show any thing in temp/ folder
<erUSUL> ale_: run it from /etc/rc.local if it is simple stuff
<rumpe1> ale_, update-rc.d
<stone22> ActionParsnip: so deleting the config files and do a reinstall could help. i will try
<Jordan_U> cutiyar: Any output when you run the undelflv script?
<rumpe1> ale_, or for simple tasks just add to /etc/rc.local
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, no
<Jordan_U> cutiyar: Did you change firefox back to chrome?
<ale_> I added the command to system->preferences->startup applications, but it doesn't start automatically.. is that possible?
<rumpe1> ale_, init.d is for daemons, not for simple scripts
<osmosis_paul> erUSUL, wow!!!! works!!! genius!!!!!
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, its working thanks
<osmosis_paul> erUSUL, thanks a lot buddy!\
<Jordan_U> cutiyar: You'r welcome.
<erUSUL> osmosis_paul: no problem
<ale_> yes, it's a simple command
<cutiyar> Jordan_U, if u do it with ff would very good to me
<rumpe1> ale_, then i would recommend /etc/rc.local
<osmosis_paul> erUSUL, thanks a lot buddy!
<Poss> stone22: from alt + ctrl + f1 you should be able to enter in: rm -Rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Poss> then when you switch back with ctrl +alt+f7 you should have gnome panel back
<ale_> rumpe1: thanks
<sharrow> ActionParsnip: Thanks very much, I'm good now.
<osmosis_paul> well if i use date in the command line i receive this "Fri Feb 18 09:54:51 UTC 2011" somebody know how can i get from the system only this "Fri Feb 18 09:54:51 " and use as variable in a shell script
<Glutsch> osmosis_paul : man bash, good luck...
<VCoolio> osmosis_paul: man date, play with the options, like date "+%D %d" etc
<stone22> Poss: thxs i try and tell u the results
<ActionParsnip> !panelfix
<ActionParsnip> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<VCoolio> osmosis_paul: date "+%a %b %d %T"
<Poss> the parsnip has the skills
<stone22> Poss: deleted all directorys and switched back, but still only background and mousepointer
<osmosis_paul> VCoolio, thanks a lot
<llutz> osmosis_paul: read " man date " to see a list of all format-vars
<osmosis_paul> llutz, yep i'm on it
<pinnacle> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<pinnacle> !chess
<Poss> well i've exhausted my knowledge, maybe one of the gurus here can help
<riosgrp90> sup, i'm a new linux user. I just spent the entire night learning bash scripting and how to use vim. Someone please reassure that this is actually going to be useful. :(
<leveldoc> what's up?
<riosgrp90> me*
<leveldoc> don't use vim
<pinnacle> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<leveldoc> use emacs :-p
<riosgrp90> durffff
<riosgrp90> back to the drawing board
<pinnacle> !speed
<pinnacle> !optimize
<llutz> !bot | pinnacle
<ubottu> pinnacle: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pinnacle> !Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<stone22> ok another try. how can all packages of a metapackage can be removed?
<ActionParsnip> riosgrp90: if you need bash scripting to do what you need, then sure it's useful
<riosgrp90> actionparsnip: this is all one big experiment so at this point i'm not sure what I need yet. :)
<ActionParsnip> riosgrp90: I'd spend time just getting used to the OS and use it for what you need. If you determine you need scripts then use them
<moustiK_> try nano way simpler but heretic lol
<moustiK_> zhs for shell
<ActionParsnip> +1 for nano
<riosgrp90> actionparsnip: fair enough, my goal is to learn coding and linux system administration for work but i'm sort of doing it on my own
<k5egg> spambot.
<mikunos> hi guys why my VPN connection terminates after 2 minutes?
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/1578107
 * jfm` is back (gone 01:07:22)
<mikunos> any idea?
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: Gotta say mate, your willingness to help out is admirable.
<llutz> mikunos: increase verbosity level to get more informative logs
<mikunos> llutz: hi, how have I do it?
<rapha> Hi all!
<AegisX> Also, everyone else who has been helping! I'm not singling him out, but he helped me and I notice his name more when it pops up :p
<llutz> mikunos: check your ppp-options
<rapha> Does anybody know how to set up EDUROAM access with network-manager?
<AegisX> I'm very impressed by the Ubuntu community so far
<llutz> mikunos: and check the vpn-logs too
<mikunos> ok
<ecinx3> i have 60mb of free memory is that bad? disk cache = 5.69gb total physical mem is 8gb
<Petfrogg> ecinx: depends on what you tend to do
<erUSUL> ecinx3: no; it is not bad
<erUSUL> !ram > ecinx3
<ubottu> ecinx3, please see my private message
<ecinx> how do i read the msg?
<ecinx> im on xchat
<erUSUL> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<ecinx> nm wrong computer
<ecinx3> lol
<ActionParsnip> ecret: kinda, what are you running?
<ajah> i don`t have any unllocated space so my last partition are /dev/sda3 etx4 and /dev/sda4 ntfs and i want to resize the ntfs taking the free space from the sda3
<stone22> with aptitude metapackages can be removed :)
<ajah> how to do that
<taran> when I open website from Command line I am asekd username and passowrd as Im behind a proxy? what can b done so that Im not asked username and password?
<bartj> how do I know how much swap space was allocated ?
<ecinx3> is there any software that can check memory timinngs?
<ecinx3> and speed
<bartj> ecinx3, top
<ecinx3> better yet, if i don't have access to tminigs in my BIOS is it possible to change them?
<ActionParsnip> taran: there is proxy settings app in system -> admin (my be preferences)
<osmosis_paul> somebody can tell me what i have wrong when i generate the DATE variable in that script i can not fix the problem!! http://pastecode.org/index.php/view/39498055
<ActionParsnip> taran: or you can run: export http_proxy=http://username:password@proxyserver.net:port/
<osmosis_paul> i try escape all the quotes but nothing
<taran> ActionParsnip: I did it well yet Im asked again and again in Command line
<ActionParsnip> taran: as well as: export ftp_proxy=http://username:password@proxyserver.net:port/
<ecinx3> bartj,  i don't see it in top
<taran> ActionParsnip: can u give me complete command which I can use for this?
<bartj> ecinx3, I am not sure what you mean by speed ?
<bartj> CPU speed ?
<ActionParsnip> taran: I just did, once you verify they work, you can add them in ~/.bashrc
<Grav> Hi. I'm trying to install libxml2-dev on Ubuntu 10.10, but I'm getting error: libxml2-dev : Depends: libxml2 (= 2.7.7.dfsg-4) but 2.7.7.dfsg-4ubuntu0.1 is to be installed. How can I resolve it?
<taran> ActionParsnip: ok,thans Im trying
<fredrik_> join #ubuntu-se
<kisuke> is anyone else having a problem with 10.10 and nvidia-current?
<ActionParsnip> fredrik_: prefix with a slash
<llutz> osmosis_paul: DATE=$(date '+%a %b %d + 00:15:00')
<ecinx3> bartj 1066MHz for speed cas 7 for timings
<ActionParsnip> Grav: in what release?
<Grav> ActionParsnip:  10.10
<ActionParsnip> Grav: 32bit or 64bit?
<mikunos> llutz: here the log http://pastie.org/1578107
<Grav> ActionParsnip: 32bit
<Senjai> hey all
<ActionParsnip> Grav: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/58965968/libxml2-dev_2.7.7.dfsg-4ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<dezahn> piip
<dezahn> just checking out this new xchat version
<dezahn> off ->
<Grav> ActionParsnip:  Thanks.
<llutz> mikunos: your using a firewall filtering ICMP?
<taran> where is ~/.bashrc
<fredrik_> ActionParsnip, Thanks.. I slipped ;-)
<mikunos> llutz: sorry but I am a newbie
<kisuke> taran: /home/username/.bashrc/
<ActionParsnip> taran: that is the file. what you asked is the same as:  where is C:\boot.ini
<mikunos> llutz: what do you mean?
<soreau> taran: ~/ = $HOME
<osmosis_paul> llutz thanks now DATE looks nice but the sed command does not works "sed: -e expression #1, char 4: unterminated address regex" i think we have the same problem with the quotes there, gonna take a look, thanks!!!\
<ActionParsnip> taran: like soreau said :)
<fredrik_> Suddenly my compiz wallpaper plugin stoped working. I get the wallpaper that is in the "appearance" setting..  What did I do?
<taran> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> taran: $HOME == /home/$USER
<tawan> Is Unity supposed to have a clock in the top bar?
<kisuke> taran: you cna go into it by typing ~/.bashrc from a terminal, files and folder that start with a . are the linux equivilent of window's hidden files
<llutz> osmosis_paul: what are you trying to achieve?
<kisuke> is anyone else having a problem with 10.10 and nvidia-current?
<ActionParsnip> tawan: yes
<ActionParsnip> tawan: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_4B7ZWQHqMpk/TOUTAedsOkI/AAAAAAAAAH0/uRp7Ftq9x4k/s1600/unity_ars-thumb-640xauto-17498.jpg
<zamba> archive.canonical.com down?
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: works fine here
<tawan> ActionParsnip: ok I'm in Unity 3D and no clock, wonder if I broke it
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: damnit, i lose GDM every time i install it, andi need it for xbmc and mythtv
<osmosis_paul> llutz, this sed -n '/Fri Feb 18 + 00:15:00
<llutz> mikunos: sorry only thing to examine i see is that " closing control connection due to missing echo reply" part.
<taran> cant find ~./bashrc
<llutz> osmosis_paul: what are you trying to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: try: sudo nvidia-xconfig    and reboot
<ActionParsnip> taran: in a terminal run:   gedit ~/.bashrc
<mikunos> llutz: maybe there is the dead pear connection problem
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: wish me luck
<ActionParsnip> taran: or in command line: nano ~/.bashrc     both are fine
<osmosis_paul> llutz,  this sed -n '/Fri Feb 18 + 00:15:00/,$p' syslog > syslog_section
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: if you get no X, boot to recovery root and rename /etc/X11/xorg.cof
<taran> ActionParsnip: ok.I got it
<llutz> osmosis_paul: are you trying to extract mail-logs from systlog?  pls answer
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: i dont leave tty1 and gdm says its running...
<osmosis_paul> llutz, cron logs
<taran> ActionParsnip: in order to permanently save my username and password for proxy what should be done here?
<osmosis_paul> already has this sed -n '/'$DATE'/,$p' /var/log/syslog > syslog.mail
<llutz> osmosis_paul: why not using own logfiles for cron?
<ActionParsnip> taran: you can use the .bashrc file, or the proxy config in the settings
<osmosis_paul> llutz, as far as i know all jobs of cron are in syslog
<stanman246> hi in here. I've got a new pc containing w7. I want to change that into a kvm win7 on ubuntu. Is there anyone who did this before?
<llutz> osmosis_paul: reconfigure your (r)syslog to get own cron-logs
<zamba> 'do-release-upgrade' doesn't yield anything.. i'm guessing that contacts canonical?
<llutz> osmosis_paul: much easier than what you're trying
<ActionParsnip> taran: if you copy the export commands you ran earlier, to .bashrc it will be used
<llutz> osmosis_paul: if using rsyslog, create "/etc/rsyslog.d/cron with this 2 lines: cron.*  /var/log/cron.log
<osmosis_paul> llutz, almost finish i check that works and i want get only a secction of the log, i just need scape propertly the varialbe  in the querty
<llutz> osmosis_paul: cron.* ~
<taran> ActionParsnip: do u mean this to save username and passwword "export ftp_proxy=http://username:password@proxyserver.net:port/"?
<llutz> osmosis_paul: and put a # in start of the cron... line in /etc/rsyslogd.conf
<osmosis_paul> llutz, yes but i'm creating an daily report so i need to use sed anyway
<osmosis_paul> llutz, i just want the secction of log of today at this time just when finish the task
<llutz> osmosis_paul: grep $DATE /var/log/syslog >syslog.mail
<adeee> hay guys whenever i try to connect with phpmyadmin igot this error "#2002 Cannot log in to the MySQL server" can anybody help me?
<adeee> hay guys whenever i try to connect with phpmyadmin igot this error "#2002 Cannot log in to the MySQL server" can anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> taran: yes, add that in ~/.bashrc as well as the ftp one, then after you save the new file, run:  source ~/.bashrc
<osmosis_paul> llutz, do you know sed?, do yopu know what i'm trying to do?
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: looks like there is a fubar in the post install setup for nvidia-current, didnt register the screen completely.
<adeee> hay guys whenever i try to connect with phpmyadmin igot this error "#2002 Cannot log in to the MySQL server" can anybody help me?
<osmosis_paul> llutz, this is the original and is working  sed -n '/Fri Feb 18 + 00:15:00/,$p' syslog > syslog_section  and this is that i have in my script sed -n '/'$DATE'/,$p' /var/log/syslog > syslog.mail
<osmosis_paul> llutz, is a problem with a quote but i can not see it!
<ActionParsnip> adeee: did you set an account for your SQL?
<adeee> yes its root acount
<kisuke> addisonj: your phpmyadmin is not logging into mysql, either because mysql is not installed/running or the username/password combonation you have is wrong
<llutz> osmosis_paul: sed -n '/${DATE}/...
<taran> ActionParsnip: I saved it in ~/.bashrc where else do I write it again ?
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: mysqlsetup makes you set up at least a root account which AFAIK is the account that phpmyadmin uses.
<ActionParsnip> taran: as long as you have the http_proxy and ftp_proxy correctly defined in the file, just run:  source ~/.bashrc   and it will work
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: then i'd ask in a PHP channel, it's more specific to your issue
<taran> ActionParsnip: where do I make another change after I wrote Export comand in /.bashrc
<abhinav_singh1> how to give name to screen through screen command
<taran> ActionParsnip: is that file in apt directory?
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: you mean adeee?
<taran> ActionParsnip: or is it in apt.conf
<erUSUL> osmosis_paul: use double quotes or $DATE would not spand. and you only need one pair
<erUSUL> osmosis_paul: sed -n "/${DATE}/,$p" /var/log/syslog > syslog.mail
<erUSUL> osmosis_paul: also is bad practice to use all caps in variables
<taran> ActionParsnip: when I run the command source ~/.bashrc and tried to run the command w3m www.rediff.com it again asked for username and password as usual
<osmosis_paul> erUSUL, thanks gonna try
<zetheroo> This command is not working for me: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<osmosis_paul> erUSUL, nope error. sed: -e expression #1, char 24: unexpected `,'
<zetheroo> I get a message saying: gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<ActionParsnip> taran: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<zetheroo> can someone try it out for me?
<fredrik_> my compiz wallpaper plugin stoped working. Now only showing the wallpaper from "system->preferences->appearance"
<taran> ActionParsnip: ok.im studying
<alex__> vsem privet
<kisuke> zetheroo: thats not a full command, at least it doesnt look right to my eyes, are you tring to install wine?
<ActionParsnip> taran: also for apt.conf: http://blogs.sun.com/avinashjoshi/entry/using_apt_get_behind_a
<daxroc> Morning all
<zetheroo> kisuke: trying to install ies 4 linux
<faenor> zetheroo: GNU/Linux, not linux
<zetheroo>  faenor: come again!?
<kisuke> zetheroo: you are tring to install IE on a *nix box?
<zetheroo> kisuke: yep ... IE's 4 Linux
<daxroc> After a recent update my eclipse install has been hanging quite regular , Anyone know if there were any issues with java lately ?
<zetheroo> kisuke: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation
<faenor> zetheroo: GNU/Linux, not linux
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: why not simply run:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<kisuke> zetheroo: what tutorial are you following?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: and it's all handled for you
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: isint that just wine?
<osmosis_paul> erUSUL, if i use with simple quotes sed -n '/${DATE}/,$p' /var/log/syslog > syslog.mail dont give me the other error that i told you, but dont find the syslog file :-(
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: its the wine ppa
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: I already have WINE installed
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: cool
<moustiK_> GNU/Linux . Linus is a genius but Richard Stallman and co are unjustly forgotten.
<Wulfy> ActionParsnip,  ppa?
<zetheroo> faenor: what's your point!?
<osmosis_paul> erUSUL, and for sure that must work because with the query with the phisical date that you give before works very nice
<kisuke> moustiK_: GNU/linux is more a pipe dream at this point than anything else.
<faenor> kisuke: GNU/Linux, not linux
<kisuke> faenor: thats what i just said
<moustiK_> ppa =a repository  of precompiled debs compatible with your ubuntu and addings software not avalaible in the standard repos
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: the file doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: the stupid -q option they have added is hiding that fact
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: oh I see ...  that whole bit was to install WINE ... which I already installed from synaptic
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: I'll just jump to the next step which is downloading and installing IE
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: if you run:   sudo apt-get update   you will get a GPG error, if you give that error I can give the command to import the key
<Dazzled> Oh boy, here we go again
<Wulfy> zetheroo,  why on earth would you need ie? it breaks almost ever rule in web browsing standerds lol
<toxic> hello everyone !
<Dazzled> Ubuntu won't boot anymore (worked fine last night)
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: what happens when you try
<zetheroo> Wulfy: honestly ... I hate it ... I need it to test web sites out with and log in remotely to the office
<ActionParsnip> Wulfy: possibly web page testing
<Dazzled> I get greeted with a "Installation problem" The default configuration for GNOME energy management is not installed correctly
<toxic> Does someone have a solution for me : my aptitude upgrade was stopped since the ssh session was interrupted (connexion problems). Now lots of packages refuses to get upgraded/configured
<Dazzled> Please contact your system administrator
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: for a true test i'd use a virtualbox, i wouldnt trust anything this app can provide
<Dazzled> (I translated it from Dutch, so it might differ)
<Wulfy> ActionParsnip, , zetheroo fair enough but *shudders*
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: I do run VirtualBox as well with Win7 and WinXP etc ... but I was hoping this would be a bit less time consuming ... heh
<Dazzled> the login screen is blue/gray where it is orange/grey otherwhise
<zetheroo> Wulfy: I know ... I am full of shudders ;)
<Dazzled> and when I try to login, it just reboots and shows me this again
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: do you have free space i all your partitions?
<taran> ActionParsnip: I did exactly as provided here http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html but Im again asked for username and password
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip: I don't know for sure, I think I had one or 2 gigs left on the Ubuntu partition
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: try the suggestions by Jacqui here: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=52063&p=321202
<ActionParsnip> taran: try a reboot if its convenient
<taran> ActionParsnip: ok.trying will get back to you soon if I can
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip: thx, will do
<kisuke> ok for sym links: ln -s <target> <link> right? man being obtuse right this minute
<kisuke> scratch that how do  iremove a link?
<pcz_07> cześć polacy;D
<Chousuke> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<taran> ActionParsnip: I could not avoind entering username and password efter I worked accoording to http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html and restarted PC
<kisuke> NVM got it
<kisuke> sudo appt-get remove xbmc
<kisuke> opps sorry wrong window...
<Senjai> kisuke, very wrong window lol
<kisuke> Senjai: SSH FTW
<milokliz> anyone how can i ensure that no network managers are controlling the card
<taran> ActionParsnip: Kindly let me know if I did it the correct way http://paste.ubuntu.com/568678/
<mgedmin> latest maverick kernel update broke my thinkpad key
<fredison> amigos alguem sabe como colocar o sarg para executar automaticamente
<fredison> ?
<jpds> !es | fredison
<ubottu> fredison: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vooze> Hey.. "strenge question" I'm currently using wired network.. and it works just fine.. but when i check network-manager (i'm sure 100% sure of i name, as my ubuntu to set to danish) it says never used.. I can see the 2 wifi's i've used.. but wired shows "never" any idea why  :)
<vooze> i
<vooze> i
<vooze> i'm not 100% sure of the name **
<mgedmin> vooze, perhaps you've a static configuration of your wired network via /etc/network/interfaces?
<mgedmin> that makes network-manager stay away
<ActionParsnip> taran: you have ftp proxy twice...
<moustiK_> " colocar o sarg" que quieres decir con eso ? what do you need , if you translate in english and we will help you.
<taran> ActionParsnip: oh. Im correcting it
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help eariler, id have been very ticed if i had to go back to 10.04 and run my 300 +/- charactar install command again...
<fredison> o sarg so executa manualmente
<fredison> queria automatizar a execução dele
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: i have similar, not fun
<vooze> mgedmin, perhaps.. a week ago it did not work.. until i used "sudo modprobe r8169" then it worked.. could that be why?
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: i did it 5 times with 2 diffrent distros of *buntu the other night, it wasnt fun
<taran> ActionParsnip: Thanks you nvery much
<taran> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot.it worked
<osmosis_paul> gentelman, if i have this "sed -n '/Feb 18 + 00:15:00/,$p' /var/log/syslog > syslog.mail" and i want suplant this date by "DATE=$(date '+%b %d 00:15:01')" to use finally in here "sed -n '/'${DATE}'/,$p' /var/log/syslog > syslog.mail" how i have to escape ther quotes in the final query does not works and i can not see!!!\
<FightingNavyman> anyone know why when i try to do "cd" to install eggdrop. nothing happends?
<FightingNavyman> channel for eggdrop help everyone seem's they are asleep :(
<kisuke> FightingNavyman: why are you using cd? thats to change directorys
<kisuke> FightingNavyman: ping
<llutz> osmosis_paul: again: why not just use grep $Date   to extract your daily-log?
<llutz> osmosis_paul: or, using logrotate, just rotate logs daily and mail the full logfile after rotation
<FightingNavyman> kisuke,  its to make eggdrop work :P
<FightingNavyman> https://rapidspeeds.com/Forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=33
<FightingNavyman> im doing that o.o
<taran> I cant update with sudo apt-get updat
<Senjai> IRC is addicting
<taran> I cant update with sudo apt-get update
<osmosis_paul> llutz, because almost get i must be a stupid quote or something
<Senjai> taran what error do ou get
<osmosis_paul> llutz, i can not waste more time in this task
<kisuke> FightingNavyman: ignore the first cd, jsut use cd egg...
<ymonir> hello guys - iam having problem while iam watching any Video online as youtube -the clip is cutting every few seconds but the sound going fine - means the buffering is ok but there is a problem with the Video or some plugins - any help ?
<FightingNavyman> kk
<llutz> osmosis_paul: thats why i ask to use simpler solutions (seems using bash-vars in sed is not that easy)
<taran> Senjai: I get a long list like this W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-proposed/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  407  Proxy Authentication Required
<ActionParsnip> taran: did you add the stuff in apt.conf?
<FightingNavyman> kisuke, didnt work :(
<FightingNavyman> bash: cd: eggdrop1.6.20.tar.gz: Not a directory
<Shoggoth> could someone please remind me - what is the name of the program that lets you build and install a program from source and it records the results into a dpkg ?
<kisuke> FightingNavyman: that CD is juust to move you to the right directory, it does none of the actual installation.
<taran> ActionParsnip: no I did not
<erUSUL> !checkinstall > Shoggoth
<ubottu> Shoggoth, please see my private message
<Shoggoth> ty
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: how swamped are you?
<ActionParsnip> ymonir: can you use:  http://pastie.org   and give the output of:  sudo lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo lshw -C display; echo; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf      thanks
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: not very
<Shoggoth> erUSUL: thanks... for some stupid reason I can _never_ remember its name
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: sup?
<erUSUL> Shoggoth: no problem :)
<ActionParsnip> !info eggdrop
<ubottu> eggdrop (source: eggdrop): Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.19-1.2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 425 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<taran> ActionParsnip: Am I supposed to add the saem Export command lines in apt.conf?
<ActionParsnip> FightingNavyman: 1.6.19 is in the repo...
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: ok, xbmc refuses to recognize that its got openGL avalible to it, suggestions?
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip: I uninstalled and reinstalled power manager through APT
<Dazzled> no cigar
<ActionParsnip> taran: the link I ave shows the syntax
<llutz> osmosis_paul: have you tried asking in ##sed    ?
<Dazzled> Now I tried recovery mode with Safe Graphics, and that works so far
<osmosis_paul> llutz, nice! thanks a lot dude
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: not sure, have you looked in the logsor tried to run it from terminal
<Dazzled> Is there a way I can check or reset things from there?
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: progress at least :)
<taran> ActionParsnip: let me try
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: it just comes up and tells me it needs a GFX card with openGL support.
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: are you fully updated?
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: can you run compiz/desktop effects?
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip: Yes, I'm and update addict, sadly, I think that might perhaps be the problem
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: are you using beta/alpha PPAs?
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: afaik yes, let me double check
<Dazzled> Normally, no
<Dazzled> I'm on 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: then i'd read /var/log/Xorg.0.log   to see what's going on
<Graet|lappy> !checkinstall Graet|lappy
<taran> ActionParsnip: I did the change in apt.conf n now its working thanks
<ActionParsnip> taran: cool
 * kisuke blows gasket
<taran> ActionParsnip: Thanks Im inspired to help similarly though im very new
<taran> bye
<Graet|lappy> !checkinstall > Graet|lappy
<ubottu> Graet|lappy, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> taran: it's all good dude :)
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: nvidia-current is installed, yet, "Desktop Effects could not be enabled"
<kisuke> sod this im going back to 10.04
<Hardin> !check-install | Hardin
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: thats why then
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: try: sudo nvidia-xconfig     and reboot
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip: I see nothing unusual in Xorg.0.log
<kisuke> ActionParsnip: not again, installing 10.04, i have no idea why canonical insists on releasing a new version just after most of the bugs have been worked out of the last one...
<geogeek1> hi$
<geogeek1> hi
<kisuke> geogeek1: hi
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip: A wild guess, could it be the NVidia driver?
<Hardin> geogeek1: What seems to be your problem
<geogeek1> i wanna burn my data ( pdf files )
<Hardin> geogeek1: To a cd ?, right?
<Dazzled> as the screen turned purple right before I get that "bad power manager" screen
<geogeek1> using brasro and
<geogeek1> the default burner
<geogeek1> but when i burn i can't read the files
<Hardin> geogeek1: braesero is the default burner
<Hardin> geogeek1: Did you wait for the burning process to complete?
<geogeek1> yes
<Dazzled> brb
<Hardin> geogeek1: You can't view the files in ubuntu or any other os
<Hardin> ?>
<Hardin> ?
<geogeek1> when i try to open ppdf file i get "File type unknown (application/octet-stream) is not supported"
<geogeek1> i hadn't yet view the cd in windows
<Hardin> geogeek1: ppdf or pdf?
<kisuke> geogeek1: you do have a PDF reader installed?
<geogeek1> pdf
<geogeek1> yeah
<ymonir> Actionparsnip: http://pastie.org/1578323
<Hardin> geogeek1: But, the platform you are having problems is ubuntu, right?\
<geogeek1> i have the same prob when i have tried to burn jpeg images
<Hardin> geogeek1: Okay, then
<Hardin> geogeek1: 1. open a terminal
<geogeek1> yes
<Hardin> geogeek1:2. Put the cd  in
<geogeek1> i had to mention
<Dazzled1> ActionParsnip: here is the log http://pastie.org/private/upwlgwqfnsoqthqzbwygmw
<geogeek1> that i had solved the problem of images by copying the images in the main
<geogeek1> partition
<geogeek1> ext3
<frybye> Hi - I have 10.10 and using evolution as mail client - trying to fix my contacts from the couch-db ubuntu one - shows them in a mess as "not sorted" - how to get them sorted/displayed usably??
<ashish> hey, how to link files in ubuntu using ld command?
<Hardin> geogeek1: okay
<ActionParsnip> ymonir: sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flashplugin; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Hardin> ld | ashish
<Hardin> !ld | ashish
<geogeek1> ok
<Hardin> geogeek1: Solved the pdf or jpg problem?
<ashish> Hardin, right ... but how? I am compiling this C file using gcc command and I get undefined reference . It is using funtions from the libconfig.h header gile
<frybye> gota go - bye
<geogeek1> not yet
<Hardin> ashish: Checked the man page?
<ikonia> ashish: that's conding problems, speak to the guy who wrote it, try ##c++
<geogeek1> :(
<Hardin> geogeek1: Okay did you put the cd  in?
<geogeek1> yes
<geogeek1> :)
<ashish> ikonia , its a c program
<ashish> ikonia, whats the channel for C programming
<ashish> ?
<geogeek1> what i got to do then
<geogeek1> ??
<ikonia> ashish: speak to the guy who wrote it
<Hardin> geogeek1: Okay, then cd into media and type ls
<Hardin> geogeek1: cd /media
<Hardin> geogeek1: then ls
<Dazzled1> ashish: Undefined reference, are you missing a library?
<geogeek1> Hardin: ok
<Hardin> geogeek1: Then tell me the output
<geogeek1> Hardin:i got to mount it using mount
<geogeek1> ??
<Hardin> geogeek1: Yes
<geogeek1> ok
<ashish> Dazzled1, I have installed the libconfig that is needed to run it. I can even see the file under /usr/include with all the other headers . But the file just gives undefined reference error
<LikesFruit> hello guys, i am getting the error "Warning: Incorrect number of heads/cylinder 16 (FAT) != 255 (HD)" when i run testdisk. i was hoping someone could give me some background information on where this information is stored. is it in the parition table when i formated the disk. and if i change it will it make the disk unreadable
<ymonir> Actionparsnip: i have got the  out put and at the end i have got this error   http://pastie.org/1578331
<Dazzled1> ashish: headers -> includes, does not equal libraries to link against
<ashish> Dazzled1, any idea how I can link it then?
<Dazzled1> I don't know what program you're trying to compile, what error are you getting, eg what function is an undefined reference
<kisuke> ./toast here's for a working install
<ashish> all the functions which are part of libconfig are undefined
<ashish> thats the error , Dazzled1
<Dazzled1> the compiler can't find the "library" to look for said function, you have to tell it where it could be in
<ashish> I get the logic part , but how do I implement that ?
<Dazzled1> is there a '-l something something' (withhout the '') in your compiler string?
<syn-ack> That sounds like a linker issue to me. but oh well
<Hardin> geogeek1: there?
<ashish> alright let me try
<Dazzled1> otherwhise do you have a link to the code you're trying to compile?
<Dazzled1> it would save time to just try and run it here
<tham> Hello, I'm getting a "fatal error: tcl.h: No such file or directory" error while trying to install a software. How can I fix this?
<Senjai> !msg the bot | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai, please see my private message
<ashish> Dazzled1, gcc configmgmt.c -o c -ld libconfig.a is this the way to run it?
<sss> Is it possible for different users to use different languages?
<syn-ack> sss, yes.
<kisuke> tham: you are missing tcl.h which sould have came with your source
<sss> syn-ack, how?
<Dazzled1> ashish: seems okay-ish, I'm no compiler guru though
<ashish> Dazzled1, lol, It isnt working still
<syn-ack> sss don't recall right off hand. lemme look it up
<tham> kisuke, No, I think it should be a file that should be in the system. I tried installing tcl/tk, but didn't solve the issue
<geogeek1> Hardin: yes
<geogeek1> Hardin: thanks too much :)
<Dazzled1> try to build a sample program, which could be made public
<Hardin> geogeek1: what, fixed?
<geogeek1> Hardin:  for your help
<geogeek1> Hardin: yes
<geogeek1> :)
<Hardin> geogeek1: How?
<syn-ack> sss, you have to change the locale is all but I don't remember exactly how to do it
<Dazzled1> But I have to go for a reboot, I'm fixing some stuff here
<kisuke> tham: *.h means its a header file, it should come with the source, you might try and google that file and add it to the folder that way.
<Hardin> geogeek1: You opened the pdf file using evince?
<sss> syn-ack, please wait a sec, I will be right back
<tham> kisuke, ah okay, I'll try doing that, thanks
<geogeek1> Hardin:  yes it worked
<syn-ack> sss, http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/wmbhelp/v7r0m0/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.etools.mft.doc/ae19494_.htm
<geogeek1> i used evince
<geogeek1> :)
<syn-ack> ack
<Hardin> geogeek1: Ah, cool !!
<geogeek1> Hardin:  thanks too much
<geogeek1> Hardin:  bye
<Hardin> geogeek1: Welcome
<Hardin> geogeek1: bye, have a good day, etc
<lukasz_> hi
<ymonir>  Actionparsnip: i have got the  out put and at the end i have got this error   http://pastie.org/1578331
<sss> syn-ack, I am back
<syn-ack> http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/wmbhelp/v7r0m0/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.etools.mft.doc/ae19494_.htm
<lukasz_> PL?
<syn-ack> sss, I know it's related to websphere, but it really does apply to Linux in a whole
<Jelou> Hello, do you know if is it possible to run an iso file with grub1?
<syn-ack> Jelou, No, it's not
<syn-ack> Jelou, That functionality was added to GRUB2
<Jelou> ok, thanks syn-ack
<kisuke> syn-ack: grub legacy doesnt support loopback isos?
<syn-ack> kisuke, nope
<LikesFruit> are the CHS values for my harddrive stored in the MBR?
<kisuke> syn-ack: well that gets the SG2CD promoted in my tool kit
<syn-ack> kisuke, then that was either added by the dev or I apparently missed something after having used GRUB for most of a decade
<kisuke> syn-ack: super grub 2 CD, not grub 1
<Gernoz> good morning. i booted from liveCD and tried to write on my fast partition. when i try to chmod folders on that partition it says it does, but actually permissions stay the same. whats wrong there?
<syn-ack> kisuke, Ok well, thats GRUB2 not GRUB
<Gernoz> s/fast/FAT
<mgedmin> Gernoz, FAT has little support for permissions
<kisuke> syn-ack: there was a 2 in there
<mgedmin> basically it only has a read-only bit
<Gernoz> mgedmin: how to write there then?
<syn-ack> but you asked if legacy supported it, SuperGRUB2 isn't GRUB Legacy.
<arand> Gernoz: You tend to only be able to set partition-wide permissions, and that at mount time, for ntfs and fat, if I recall correctly
<syn-ack> oh nm
<syn-ack> I'm tracking now
<syn-ack> yeah... sorry about that
<Ichi_scrotum> which irc channel has the current ubuntu ppc group?
<kisuke> syn-ack: i said that the SG2CD got uped in importance, as opposed to the origonal SGCD
<Gernoz> i mounted rw, but it doesnt let me write /dev/sda5 on /tmp/fat type vfat (rw)
<syn-ack> Yeah, I completely misunderstood
<syn-ack> kisuke, sorry about that
<mgedmin> Gernoz, are you root?
<kisuke> syn-ack: np, misunderstandings happen.
<Gernoz> not in the gui, i think
<mgedmin> Gernoz, there are mount options for setting the uid/gid for all files and folders that will then allow you to write as non-root
<mgedmin> try something like mount /tmp/fat -o remount,uid=1000
<Gernoz> mgdemin: ok, thanks, ill try that
 * mgedmin checks 'man mount' for the exact spelling of that uid option
<mgedmin> yep, it's uid
<mgedmin> alternatively umask=0 will make all files writable by everyone
<greenm0nk> how can i find if a serial port is under use(blocked) on linux and free it?
<faenor> greenm0nk: GNU/Linux, not linux
<mgedmin> if you *mount* from the GUI, Ubuntu will set everything up for you automatically
<mgedmin> faenor, that's not very helpful, is it?
<greenm0nk> mgedmin: ah. sorry. i forgot to mention that it's a ruby program. so i'll have to run a system command
<mgedmin> greenm0nk, fuser or lsof can find which process is holding /dev/ttyWHATEVER open
<mgedmin> killing that process will free the port
<greenm0nk> mgedmin: "fuser /dev/ttyUSB0" is correct?
<mgedmin> greenm0nk, yes -- or fuser -v /dev/ttyUSB0 for more verbosity
<syn-ack> faenor, Let's not get into that tired argument. Really that's nothing more than troll bait or a flame bait, which are both counterproductive to the channel.
<greenm0nk> mgedmin: it just returns the prompt.
<kisuke> syn-ack: he's been doing that for the last 2 hours or so...
<syn-ack> kisuke, Seriously? ugh.
<greenm0nk> isnt faenor a bot?
<aaronbrett> Where can I find the config file for the emoticons (I use empathy) if I want to add some extra emoticons?
<kisuke> syn-ack: yep
<kisuke> greenm0nk: im begining to think that
<kisuke> linux
<faenor> kisuke: GNU/Linux, not linux
<syn-ack> sure is
<kisuke> yep, its a bot
<Noiano> hi
<Gernoz> mgedmin: doesnt work either
<greenm0nk> kisuke: coz the reply was so fast when i typed linux
<faenor> greenm0nk: GNU/Linux, not linux
<llutz> time to kick it
<greenm0nk> haha ya :)
<Ichi_scrotum> Linux?GNU
<Ichi_scrotum> wow
<Dazzled1> ActionParsnip: I switched my NVidia driver, and now it doesn't act up anymore :)
<Noiano> flashplayer 10.2 is supposed to be gpu accelerated...how do I tell?
<Dazzled1> ashish: Did you find a solution yet?
<kisuke> i still say gnu/linux is mostly a pipe dream, but thats a whole nother arguement
<ashish> Dazzled1, nop
<syn-ack> kisuke, RMS probably stuck it in here as a "lesson"
<ashish> Dazzled1, still searching
<Dazzled1> ashish: Do you have a sample program I could try to run here?
<kisuke> syn-ack: RMS?
<ashish> sure
<mgedmin> Gernoz, please pastebin the output of 'mount /tmp/fat' and the output of 'id'
<ashish> Dazzled1, http://www.hyperrealm.com/libconfig/
<Gernoz> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<ashish> there is a package here,
<ashish> download and chekc out the examples, under examples/c
<Gernoz> /dev/sda5 on /tmp/fat type vfat (rw,umask=0)
<ashish> Dazzled1, if u can run the examples , then I guess the problem is solved
<ashish> Dazzled1, damn, if they even compile then great
<Dazzled1> ashish: What version did you use?
<ashish> the newer one
<mgedmin> Gernoz, and you can't write to it?
<Dazzled1> k
<mgedmin> Gernoz, can you pastebin the output of 'touch /tmp/fat/test.txt'?
<Gernoz> mgedmin: cannot touch, Permission denied
<Gernoz> there's something wrong, i think i'l reboot
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, after downloading the most recent set of package updates my computer decided to go nuts: upon bootup, all I can see is the upper bar, and my desktop picture keeps going white and coming back every second. Anyone heard of this?
<mgedmin> I doubt that'll help
<mgedmin> Gernoz, last question
<mgedmin> what does 'grep /tmp/fat /proc/mounts' say?
<syn-ack> Yerushalmi, which version of Ubuntu?
<Gernoz> /dev/sda5 /tmp/fat vfat rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<Yerushalmi> 10.10, netbook edition
<mgedmin> ah!
<syn-ack> hrm
<mgedmin> my manual page is outdated
<syn-ack> Yerushalmi, which video driver are you running?
<sacarlson>  Yerushalmi: maybe try reboot and go back to the last kernel if it was updated,  hold shift on boot and go back one version
<mgedmin> Gernoz, try mount /tmp/fat -o remount,fmask=011,dmask=0
<mgedmin> that should make it world-writable
<Dazzled1> ashish: I'm reading the PDF atm
<mgedmin> instead of a single umask for files and directories, you can specify separate umasks for them
<Dazzled1> it states: To link with the library, specify `-lconfig++' as an argument to the linker
<Yerushalmi> sacarlson: There was no kernel update, and I tried several kernel versions, all had the same problems. Sodo other users.
<Yerushalmi> syn-ack: How do I find out?
<ashish> Dazzled1, I hear you man, but how do u do that , pls gimme the command format
<Yerushalmi> I should make it clear that the upper bar does not blink in and out; just the desktop image.
<zetheroo> does anyone know of a user-friendly alternative to MS Remote Desktop ActiveX Control ?
<Gernoz> mgedmin: works now. what was the problem?
<Dazzled1> well, I'm more of a IDE person, so I'll try to flush out what I need exactly
<Senjai> !ot | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Yerushalmi> The little bar that appears with network or battery status also remains constant while everything around it goes white.
<ashish> Dazzled1, btw, u will also need to install it . using ./configutr
<mgedmin> Gernoz, since vfat itself doesn't store ownership/permission information, mount options are used for those -- and by default make vfat systems writable only by root
<kisuke> Senjai: thats not nessacrly off topic.
<Dazzled1> I saw some autmake files btw in the examples dir
<Dazzled1> automake*
<zetheroo> Senjai: I'll take that as meaning you haven't got an f-ing clue :P
<Dazzled1> but no complementary config files
<Gernoz> so fmask=011 will always help me?
<syn-ack> Yerushalmi, I would try what the other guy suggested first.
<Dazzled1> woops
<Yerushalmi> syn-ack: Already did.
<Dazzled1> there are in the dir above
<mgedmin> Gernoz, if I were you, I'd double-click on the disk icon in Nautilus to mount it
<mgedmin> instead of playing with mount options in a terminal
<zetheroo> I need to access the office from home ... usually I would do it through IE and entering in the https URL etc ... but without IE in Linux I am stuck :(
<Scall> Hello, how can I change fonts size of KDE applications in GNOME? I use Ubuntu 10.10. Thanks.
<Yerushalmi> I can still load up terminal with CtrlAltT, no problem, I just don't have Gnome.
<DaveAG> zetheroo: Use the rdesktop command
<syn-ack> zetheroo, IE7 can run in WiNE
<LjL> Scall: install kcontrol and run it, i guess
<Gernoz> mgedmin: this is xubuntu liveCD, no nautilus here :-)
<zetheroo> syn-ack: I have been trying to get it working for hours now ... no go ...
<zetheroo> syn-ack: how did you manage to get it to work?
<DaveAG> zetheroo: You'll need to find out (possibly by viewing source) what the actual RDP server is called
<Scall> Ljl: what is "kcontrol", where I find it?
<Gernoz> anyway, it works now. thank you very much
<ashish> Dazzled1, wait will give u a example file
<LjL> Scall: it's the KDE control panel. "sudo apt-get install kcontrol" will get it installed
<syn-ack> Yerushalmi, sounds like something br0ke bad... I would have look at myself for a while to figure whats going on. what does your xorg log say
<zetheroo> DaveAG: RDP server?
<LjL> Scall: wait, no it won't
<syn-ack> zetheroo, honestly? Luck.
<DaveAG> zetheroo: The machine running Windows terminal services
<Dazzled1> ashish: Did you do the ./configure and make steps?
<zetheroo> DaveAG: I knwo what the name of the server is and the domain etc ...
<Dazzled1> outlined in README?
<ashish> Dazzled1, http://www.hyperrealm.com/libconfig/test.cfg.txt   make changes to the filename
<DaveAG> zetheroo: Sorry, must dash, meeting starting
<syn-ack> rdesktop should work though, too though
<zetheroo> DaveAG: ok ;)
<ashish> Dazzled1, I just did ./configure , thats all
<LjL> !info systemsettings | Scall this one should be the one, for KDE 4
<ubottu> Scall: systemsettings (source: kdebase-workspace): KDE 4 System Settings. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu8 (maverick), package size 291 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<zetheroo> syn-ack: is that through the terminal?
<ashish> Dazzled1, and reconfirmed in the synaptic package manager
<Dazzled1> hang on
<Gernoz> now i can download my kernel, unpacking current binary userland on / without doing so for the kernel first was no good idea
<syn-ack> zetheroo, no
<Dazzled1> probably this is why it won't work
<Helbom> has anyone here experienced problems with ubuntu and eclipse? because some of the files i bring down from our svn are malformed
<zetheroo> syn-ack: I am installing Remotedesktop Client atm
<ashish> Dazzled1, so what do i do?
<Dazzled1> could you go to the main dir of libconfig
<Dazzled1> (where you unpacked it)
<Helbom> but when i try to open it in gedit i have to select UTF-8 or ISO-8859-15
<syn-ack> zetheroo, good deal
 * kisuke executes 300-odd charactar command
<ashish> ok
<Dazzled1> (through the terminal)
<Helbom> utf-8 fails... so i select iso and click retry
<ashish> one sec
<Gernoz> mgedmin: thanks a lot, have a nice weekend
 * mgedmin waves in a friendly fashion
<zetheroo> syn-ack: ok that's only got one field ... "Computer" ... does the URL really go in there?
<Helbom> and gedit loads the file and it shows all chars as they should be... incl ÆØÅ æøå
<ashish> done
<syn-ack> yep
<Helbom> anyone here experienced anything simular?
<ashish> Dazzled1, what next?
<sacarlson> Yerushalmi: I didn't see you tell us about your video hardware can you show us  sudo lshw | pastebinit ?
<Helbom> this also only occures on the box running Ubuntu.. rest machines run windows and there eerything works perfectly
<zetheroo> syn-ack: ok, nope I guess not ... heh
<Dazzled1> hmm, now I don't know if you changed some of the files, so this still could fail
<Dazzled1> type "make" and hit <ENTER>
<ashish> everything is the way it was
<Dazzled1> without the ""
<Helbom> hmmm... nothing?
<ashish> Dazzled1, did it
<ashish> u want to see the o/p?
<Dazzled1> should be okay
<Dazzled1> but you didn't do this before, right?
<ashish> some errors are there
<Dazzled1> what errors?
<ashish> so i did it again
<ashish> it was looking in the redhat directory of my system
<Dazzled1> Oh, but I'm on ubuntu
<ashish> same here
<ashish> I went into debian folder now
<ashish> have a look at the debian folder now
<Dazzled1> my output states that it built the examples succesfully after make
<Dazzled1> I'm looking at the debian folder
<Dazzled1> what should I look for ?
<LinkRage> what's default user/pass in postgresql ?
<ashish> under which folder did u enter make?
<Dazzled1> ashish:
<Dazzled1> sorry!
<Dazzled1> we forgot something
<Dazzled1> go back to the main di
<ashish> whats that?
<ashish> ok
<Dazzled1> where you did make
<ashish> under libconfig-1.4.6
<Dazzled1> after make was run, you'd need to 'sudo make install'
<rumpe1> or even better "sudo checkinstall" instead of make install...
<ashish> error
<syn-ack> assuming he's got checkinstall installed.
<ashish> install recursive
<jrib> compiling libconfig because...?
<ashish> I guess, I will reinstall the whole package
<Dazzled1> ashish: perhaps that's the best option
<ashish> how do I remove it , like completely?
<Dazzled1> ashish: there's an INSTALL.txt in the main dir
<Dazzled1> which details installation and removal quite nice
<Dazzled1> 5. You can remove the program binaries and object files from the
<Dazzled1>      source code directory by typing `make clean'.  To also remove the
<Dazzled1>      files that `configure' created (so you can compile the package for
<Dazzled1>      a different kind of computer), type `make distclean'.  There is
<Dazzled1>      also a `make maintainer-clean' target, but that is intended mainly
<Dazzled1>      for the package's developers.  If you use it, you may have to get
<Dazzled1>      all sorts of other programs in order to regenerate files that came
<FloodBot3> Dazzled1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dazzled1>      with the distribution.
<the_drow> hello
<Dazzled1> sorry :$
<the_drow> Why doesn't the line6 drivers work with Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-29-generic?
<the_drow> Is the developer idling here by any chance?
<ashish> Dazzled1, Thanks
<ashish> will get started with reinstallation
<jrib> Dazzled1: why are you compiling libconfig when it is in the repositories?
<Dazzled1> jrib: because ashish was using the version from the website
<Yerushalmi> syn-ack: Sorry, I had to go deal with something. How do I get to my xorg log?
<ashish> Dazzled1, so if I use another version , I would be ok?
<ashish> have a look at the synaptic manager
<ashish> search for libconfig
<Yerushalmi> sacarlson: I entered sudo lshw | pastebinit, now what do I do?
<Dazzled1> ashish: If you use the version from synaptic, you wouldn't need to build it yourself
<Dazzled1> and it probably *should* work out of the box
<ashish> can u give it a shot?
<ashish> for the same example file?
<Yerushalmi> sacarlson: Ah, I see. http://pastebin.com/0CsWqAkY
<ashish> I have tried that too
<Yerushalmi> sacarlson: Sorry, taking care of a baby at the same time as the computer :)
<Shoggoth> Yerushalmi: yeah... that's fun
<Shoggoth> how old?
<Yerushalmi> 5 months
<Shoggoth> ok... mines 4
<Shoggoth> :)
<Yerushalmi> Okay, I found my problem
<Yerushalmi> The same one being complained about in the comments here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/new-unity-release-ready-for-testing-in-ubuntu-10-1010-04.html
<bazhang> Yerushalmi, thats a PPA
<Dazzled1> ashish: (I use NetBeans for my C++ development)
<Yerushalmi> what's that?
<bazhang> Yerushalmi, ie completely at your own risk PPA
<winged_warrior> logout
<Yerushalmi> Except they are: A) talking about a beta, which seems to imply that the bug made it into the final release, and B) don't offer a fix
<bazhang> !ppa > Yerushalmi
<Dazzled1> I added the library /usr/local/lib/libconfig++.a to my compiler string
<ubottu> Yerushalmi, please see my private message
<Dazzled1> and now it builds
<winged_warrior> l
<winged_warrior> jsd
<winged_warrior> irv.freenode
<ashish> alright
<winged_warrior> irc.freenode
<ashish> do we have that option in eclipse too?
<bazhang> winged_warrior, you are here already
<concon> I think he's trying to get out
<gruber> join/ #ubuntu-br-am
<Gwar_Trolle> gruber: wrong way on the join :P
<gruber> ops
<buggix> tes
<buggix> hallo
<BIGBAMBU> hi guys
<buggix> test,,,
<RoSSiFuMi1988> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Yerushalmi> bazhang: I don't know anything about that - I installed Ubuntu Network Edition out of the box and simply upgraded it like normal. I shouldn't have anything third-party unless UNE itself is considered as such.
<Dazzled1> ashish: yes, Eclipse should have that too
<Dazzled1> right click on project
<Dazzled1> and then Properties I think
<elnino> hi guyz, i recovered some lost files on my virtual machine but the content is encrypted i guess how do i decrypt to get the actual content
<Dazzled1> find out where the Linker flags are set
<Dazzled1> I just ran the program with example.cfg, works
<AbhijiT> hi.
<Dazzled1> ashish: How to add libraries in Eclipse: http://whatwouldnickdo.com/wordpress/328/eclipse-cdt-and-linux-libraries/
<ashish> Dazzled1, fantastic ... thanks
<ashish> that should work
<Dazzled1> if you did the configure/make/make install steps, the lib should be there
<sacarlson> Yerushalmi: so I guess it's a theme problem?  maybe try create a new user that is setup with default settings and see if the problem persist unless you found a solution already
<tobiasz> hi
<tobiasz> :)
<dubey> hello
<tobiasz> can I be sure, that when I am gonna order a copy of Ubuntu from ShipIt, I am gonna recieve the second milestone version (10.04.2) ?
<Yerushalmi> sacarlson: I don't have any themes, and I have a backup user I don't touch specifically to check this sort of thing. Same problem.
<tobiasz> they just released it
<Nisstyre> tobiasz, you can update software via the internet
<Gwar_Trolle> OH SWEET MERCIFLE BANJO, what did they do to the FF scroll bar in beta 12 :(
<dubey> i want to use apt-mirro on centos box to provide ubuntu update on various ubuntu versions, Is it possible ?
<AbhijiT> Gwar_Trolle, #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<Yerushalmi> That link seems to indicate it's a problem with the beta for the new upgrade to something called Unity. I'm fairly certain I remember that being on the list of items that got updated yesterday. How would I downgrade it?
<ikonia> dubey: it is possible you will have to modify the script
<tobiasz> but I am installing Ubuntu to some of my customers and I want them to have latest fixes and hardware support out of the box
<dubey> ikonia : script ?
<ikonia> dubey: apt-mirror is just perl
<Nisstyre> tobiasz, that's literally impossible
<vooze> I by mistake deleted the "sound menu" in the top navigation.. When i choose "add to panel" the sound menu is not there.. any ideas?
<Nisstyre> thing get updated constantly
<dubey> ikonia: which script ?
<ikonia> apt-mirror
<tobiasz> yes but there are milestones for a reason
<tobiasz> it's like service pack in windoze
<ikonia> tobiasz: it's called Windows
<dubey> ikonia : But how can i get update of ubuntu on centos box ?
<ikonia> dubey: you can use the same perl scripts from apt-mirror but they will need slight modification.
<tobiasz> Ubuntu 10.04.2 just got released :) I wonder if I order ship it today am I gonna recieve that milestone :)
<tobiasz> or they gonna send me older cd
<dubey> ikonia: can you explain me in details ?
<LikesFruit> what is the command to connect to an IRC server. i thought it was /connect servername port
<VxQe> /server
<ikonia> dubey: use the apt-mirror script, read it, mofidy it to work on the centos platform
<LikesFruit> VxQe, i should have tryed that one, thank you
<dubey> ok
<ruan> i've installed ubuntu 4 times and it still wont boot
<tobiasz> why can't I order 10.04 from shipit just that newest version 10.10
<tobiasz> :E
<tobiasz> why is Canonical promoting unstable editions so much? LTS is there for a reason
<sipior> tobiasz: how about asking them, instead of us?
<tobiasz> gonna try
<tobiasz> can I archieve it via Launchpad (excuse me for stupid questions)
<jrib> tobiasz: 10.10 isn't unstable.
<tobiasz> I know it is comparing to 10.04 :P
<VxQe> :/
<tobiasz> 10.04 is a serious release, and 10.10 is for enthusiasts
<jrib> tobiasz: 10.04 and 10.10 are both stable releases in the sense that the packages aren't changing
<ikonia> tobiasz: it still isn't unstable
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<zojiko> hullo?
<ruan> how do i execute a text file?
<jrib> ruan: what are you trying to accomplish?
<ruan> jrib: im trying to launch dwarf fortress
<zojiko> can anyone read this?
<ikonia> zojiko: yes
<ruan> zojiko: yes
<zojiko> awesome. thanks.
<VxQe> ruan: is it a script?
<ruan> a script to launch the game yes\
<VxQe> Right
<VxQe> Is it marked execuatable?
<ruan> uhh
<ruan> not yet
<VxQe> Right
<VxQe> Well to do that you can do the following in terminal:
<VxQe> chmod +x /path/file
<ruan> i know
<VxQe> Right.
<VxQe> Just checking. :)
<ruan> it doesnt work for me though
<VxQe> Do you get an error?
<ruan> im on livecd ubuntu if that helps
<ruan> no
<VxQe> Oh
<BluesKaj> ruan, pastebin your script
<tobiasz> ikonia putting that otherwords, 10.10 is a "development release", stability is LTS, but development releases are aimed to be stable, just not with that much importance as LTS
<ruan> BluesKaj: its not my script but ok, i'll paste it
<jrib> tobiasz: 10.10 isn't a development release...
<tobiasz> how isn't it?
<VxQe> So what happens when you try to run the script?
<Guest5408> #
<ikonia> tobiasz: no it's not a development drelease
<ruan> it opens in gedit
<ikonia> tobiasz: it's just not a Long Term Support release
<jrib> tobiasz: it's a stable release.  It was released in october 2010.  11.04 is the current development release, set to be released in april
<VxQe> What happens when you run it in terminal though?
<ruan> i'll try that
<jrib> tobiasz: LTS just means a release will be supported for 3 years (5 on the server) instead of the normal 18 months
<Sheepherd> guys! vim or emacs. vote here -> http://www.doodle.com/893cf84b9vbq44h4 :D
<VxQe> :/
<jrib> Sheepherd: please don't do that here
<sipior> Sheepherd: go away.
<ruan> it crashes
<bazhang> Sheepherd, dont spam
<Sheepherd> its not spam... i really need to know what editor to use
<sipior> Sheepherd: try both. decide.
<jrib> Sheepherd: use both and choose the one you like
<ruan> ^
<ikonia> Sheepherd: this is not the vhannel to take that sort of poll
<ruan> anyway
<Sheepherd> kk
<ruan> i did "exec df" and it crashed
<Norrlanning> Hey people :) anyone that knows how to have a custom bootscreen on a live-cd (dist) made with remastersys? as it is now I get my custom boot after I've installed the created dist. However when I just run the live-cd without install there's only the textmode ubuntulogo that shows...
<tobiasz> jrib not only that :) LTS releases are also aimed to be more stable and reliable, and to encourage software developers to develop for them
<ikonia> Norrlanning: we don't support custom released
<ikonia> tobiasz: no, it's not, stop making things up
<ikonia> tobiasz: it is not "more stable"
<Norrlanning> ikonia: Ok
<tobiasz> jrdnyquist I am not, this is what Canonical says I believe (I've read that somewhere
<ruan> anyone?
<VxQe> ikonia is correct, sounds like tobiasz is talking about debian releases or something.
<ikonia> tobiasz: you've read wrong, it is not more stable, it is just supported longer
<ruan> i did "exec df" and terminal crashed
<philinux> LTS is meant to be less bleading edge, hence more stable
<ikonia> ruan: we heard
<VxQe> ruan: that is now how you would generally run a script.
<ikonia> philinux: no it's not
<jrib> tobiasz: they're more conservative during the merge with debian, but both releases are stable and usable
<ikonia> !lts
<tobiasz> what philinux said
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<rleev> hi
<VxQe> The only difference is the support years. If canonical release it as an actual release (IE not beta or RC) it's stable.
<ruan> so what can i do to execute a script?
<VxQe> /path/script
<ikonia> ruan: what type of script ?
<ruan> uhh
<jrib> tobiasz, philinux: you guys are using "stable" to mean something other than what it really should mean
<ruan> i'll pastebin it
<ikonia> ruan: nom,
<tobiasz> I always discourage people from using 10.10, and tell them to only go with LTS releases (it is not good for newcommers to change os frequently)
<bazhang> !ot > tobiasz
<ubottu> tobiasz, please see my private message
<ikonia> ruan: just tell me what type of script
<Gwar_Trolle> 10.10 keeps breaking for me
<ikonia> tobiasz: stop talking nosense now
<Gwar_Trolle> so I stuck with 10.04
<ruan> http://pastebin.com/L3HcPvCh
<ruan> i dont know what type of script it is
<rleev> q: I'm trying to e2fsck a file system and I am getting "Device or resource busy while trying to open" error. The fs isn't mounted and I am running e2fsck from a Ubuntu CD.
<novitololo> Hi, I don't have any problems on listening music in my hard disc, and no problem in watching youtube videos.  However I can't listen to the sounds on youtube, or any web that reproduces video/audio.  I'm using firefox/chrome, and ain't working on any of them.  Any thoughts?
<ikonia> ruan: what type of script is it
<ruan> possibly sh
<tobiasz> I promote 10.04 :P  and I'll sht up now
<ruan> but it has no extension
<ikonia> ruan: it's a bourne shell script, so running ./scriptname in the same directory will run it
 * MonkeyDust uses 10.04 until nest LTS
<MonkeyDust> x
<ruan> ok hold on
<ruan> bash: ./df: Permission denied
<rleev> Anyone experienced with debugging file systems?
<ikonia> ruan: sudo chmod 775 df
<ikonia> ruan: then ./df
<sipior> rleev: easier if you ask a specific question directly
<ikonia> rleev: just state your problem
<ruan> still permission denied
<ikonia> ruan: show me the output of ls -la df
<tobiasz> bazhang that was rude
<arand> rleev: What happens when you try to mount it straight up?
<bazhang> tobiasz, keep it on topic, and stop the nonsense
<ruan> -rw------- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 243 2011-02-16 13:24 df
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 243 in pinfo (Ubuntu) "Dpkg set up fails with: Setting up pinfo (0.6.8-3) ..." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243
<ikonia> ruan: sudo chmod 775 df
<rleev> arand: it just hangs
<ruan> still permission denied
<manu__> hola como me conecto al chat de terra
<ikonia> ruan: show me the output of ls -la df
<tobiasz> any poles in here, who would want to contribute, and try translating ubuntu.com to polish? (is that offtopic?)
<ikonia> tobiasz: yes
<ruan> -rw------- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 243 2011-02-16 13:24 df
<ikonia> ruan: is this on a cd ?
<Odaym> this is a file with read write for root
<tobiasz> ok bye then :P
<rleev> arand: i can open it in debugfs, tune2fs, dumpe2fs etc... but e2fsck returns an error "Device or resource busy". I'm running this from a cd
<ruan> yes
<VxQe> ikonia he's on a livecd.
<VxQe> Hence issues.
<VxQe> ~_~
<ruan> im on livecd because i cant boot ubuntu
<ikonia> VxQe: but is that file on a CD ?
<ruan> no
<ikonia> ruan: where is that file
<arand> rleev: Is the contents of the filesystem vitaly important?
<ruan> the file is on filesystem, my 40gb hdd
<Odaym> why can't you boot, ruan? something about a swap file?
<ruan> it just doesnt boot
<Odaym> doesnt say something about fstab?
<ikonia> ruan: why are you trying do this if you can't boot your CD
<ruan> i tried reinstalling 4 times and formatting twice
<ruan> i can boot my cd
<rleev> arand: no not at all, i'm doing this to figure out what went wrong so I can determine what the cause may be in case it does happen on an important system
<ikonia> ruan: ok, thats something you need to fix, you can't really run this from a livecd
<ruan> i just cant boot off the hard drive
<ruan> idk why
<ruan> windows worked
<Odaym> have you tried doing that thing that shows the GRUB output while booting?
<Odaym> holding down Shift key
<ruan> i held shift and it did nothing
<Odaym> hmm
<arand> rleev: I was thinking there might be options for fsck to force the checking, but I'm not certain...
<Odaym> what did you do, ruan? ;)
<Odaym> before this happened?
<Odaym> fstab much?
<ruan> uhh.. i installed it?
<Odaym> didnt tamper anywhere?
<ruan> nope
<ruan> just a clean install
<Odaym> maybe windows wiped grub
<ruan> its a clean install, no windows anymore
<Odaym> dual boot right?
<Odaym> oh
<Odaym> hmm
<Odaym> this might seem trivial, but did you change the boot order back to Hard Drive in BIOS?
<ruan> yes
<rleev> arand: not sure... do you know of a flag set on the file system that indicates it's mounted by the system and blocks fsck from opening it?
<ruan> 1 hard drive 2 cdrom 3removable
<arand> rleev: If you run "mount" it should list all mounted FS
<Odaym> what does "df" output, ruan?
<rleev> arand: yea it's not mounted... i thought there might be a magic flag set on the file system itself, like on some magic block, to indicate the fs should not be opened by fsck
<arand> rleev: And it's not a typo, so you're trying to fsck /dev/sdd or something?
<ruan> df does a filesystem check..
<rleev> arand: nope, no typo
<Odaym> :(
<Odaym> i dont know, personally, sorry
<Odaym> llutz will know, ruan
<Odaym> llutz knows all
<ruan> where is llutz?
<Odaym> whois doesnt show his idle time
<Odaym> but he is around here a lot
<ruan> ok
<arand> rleev: I don't know of such a flag, well I guess you could try with the -f force flag if you are certain to do it. There could be something else, but I don't know it.
<ruan> going to reboot..
<ruan> usb might have prevented boot
<JokiPavac> hello.. i have 1 root, how to check the size?
<Odaym> you had it in all the while, ruan?
<ruan> not exactly
<Odaym> ok
<Odaym> try
<ruan> but i'll reboot
<ruan> brb
<JokiPavac> How to install irssi on ubuntu ?
<rleev> arand: ok, thanks... i might have to look for documents on raw disk specification of ext3
<avis-> i have a script that uses mp3info to check audio files for bad files (too many errors) is there anyway ti delete any file under 20 seconds ?  it xould need to be a rm -Rf Music/badfile.mp3
<arand> JokiPavac: package name is simply "irssi", use your favourite package manager
<avis-> JokiPavac, sudo apt-get install irssi
<jrib> avis-: mp3info can also tell you length of a file, so check if it's less than 20 seconds and delete it if so
<rleev> Anyone know where I can find description of implementation specification for ext3?
<avis-> ohh awesome
<avis-> thanks jrib
<avis-> i'll get help in #bash
<avis-> good morning all btw
<MonkeyDust> 2.36 pm here ;)
<rleev> anyone know where specification for ext3/ext4 is?
<BluesKaj> !ext4
<BluesKaj> !ext
<BluesKaj> dumb bot
<BluesKaj> !info ext
<ubottu> Package ext does not exist in maverick
<rleev> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<ruan> yes yes yes!!!
<ruan> finally
<BluesKaj> !up tp date ubottu :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rleev> !ext4
<ruan> i changed boot order of hard drives and it finally works! extremely wierd
<ruan> i changed the order so that my main hard drive is second
<ruan> and not first
<BluesKaj> ruan, that's probly where you installed grub
<bazhang> rleev, thats outside the scope of this channel, I'll get you a link in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ruan> grub installed itself there out of its own will?
<rleev> hey, i found a good paper on ext3
<rleev> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-fs.html
<rleev> well it's about journaling actually
<bazhang> rleev, lets take this to the chat channel please
<Diverdude> hello, is there a daap server for ubuntu server edition which i can use to serve music to banshee clients ?
<rleev> what's a chat channel?
<bazhang> Diverdude, like mpd?
<ruan> well...... you're in a chat channel right now?
<rleev> that's what i thought...
<bazhang> rleev, not this one;  ----> #ubuntu-offtopic
<avis-> i am wondering if this script could be easily modified to delete all songs under 20 seconds ?  i was told mp3info could do that.  apparently i have some way chopped off songs that are still passing with few errors :  http://pastebin.com/t5Qhthy8
<rleev> what's the topic in this one?
<ruan> its ubuntu support
<bazhang> rleev, Ubuntu support
<rleev> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ruan> lol
<avis-> i'm still good right ?
<rleev> ok i get it, my bad... i'm a geaser that's all
<Diverdude> bazhang, what is mpd?
<avis-> i have a masterblaster script to nuke the results on the resultant log i just need an edit for songs 20 seconds or less.  :)
<rleev> thanks dewds
<bazhang> Diverdude, you want to setup a streaming server, right?
<Diverdude> bazhang, yeah i wanna play music in my mediabox from my backend server
<bazhang> !info mt-daapd | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: mt-daapd (source: mt-daapd): iTunes-compatible DAAP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9~r1696.dfsg-16 (maverick), package size 258 kB, installed size 872 kB
<bazhang> Diverdude, then checkout mpd which is the backend for various clients
<ruan> ok i've got a small problem
<Odaym> yea what happened?
<Odaym> all good now?
<Diverdude> bazhang, is it easy to set up
<ruan> my drive is missing, i cant find it
<ruan> only my ubuntu hard drive
<bazhang> Diverdude, not too bad, there are tons of tutorials on it
<ruan> i need my other hard drive
<freakabcd> ok guys. i really need help
<freakabcd> some weird shit has happened. i upgraded from 10.04 (lucid) to 10.10 (maverick)
<ruan> i had a 40gb filesystem and its missing
<bazhang> freakabcd, watch the cursing
<Odaym> missing physically ruan?
<freakabcd> but before i did this i had installed some packages from lucid-bleed ppa
<Odaym> or cannot identify it on the system?
<ruan> well i cant see it from Computer
<freakabcd> bazhang, my apologies
<ruan> its not gone physically
<bazhang> freakabcd, so use ppa-purge to get rid of them
<moustiK_> I did that what's the pb precisely
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | freakabcd
<ubottu> freakabcd: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1+bzr53 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Odaym> i want to help, but these are out of my league i'm afraid
<Odaym> :\
<IppatsuMan> Hi. I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and the fglrx driver (I have a ATI HD 4550 card). X randomly crashes with a blue screen (oh, the irony!) wit light blue stripes. When that happens I can only reboot the system using alt+sys rq. /var/log/* doesn't seem to contain any interesting message that may help me tracking down what the problem is. Any suggestion to fix it? (I'd prefer to keep using the proprietary driver due to its better performances)
<Lantizia> is it possible to make a link (hard, sym, whatever) that'll always use the filename of what it's linked to (if the source file is renamed)?
<jrib> Lantizia: no, why do you want to?
<ruan> using a script you can maintain filenames
<g_> hi, is it possible to trigger hte notification system from command line?
<jrib> g_: see notify-send in the libnotify-bin package
<sipior> Lantizia: you could write a wrapper which you use to rename the link target, i suppose.
<Lantizia> jrib, i normally use hardlinks to do music playlists so using something like described will mean if the source audio file name changes the playlist file will too
<ruan> i'd write one but im too inexperienced with sh
<g_> that's great thanks jrib
<g_> jrib: cheers, that's perfect :)
<freakabcd> ok maybe i should explain in more detail
<freakabcd> i have already removed lucid-bleed ppa from my sources.list
<freakabcd> and now i have some packages that are installed from lucid-bleed ppa that are "newer" than the official maverick repos
<jrib> Lantizia: I don't understand.  You create playlists of *one* audio file by making a hard link to it?
<roach> in terminal i am typing su and then my account's password, but i keep getting "Authentication failure"...is there something i am doing wrong or not understanding?
<freakabcd> how do i revert pack to the versions offered by maverick ?
<jrib> !sudo | roach
<ubottu> roach: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<stianhj> roach, sudo su -
<arand> freakabcd: Do you know exactly which packages?
<freakabcd> arand, yes. i know exactly which packages
<jrib> roach: read what ubottu sent you instead of doing « sudo su - » (do not do this)
<freakabcd> arand, and i know they exist in the maverick repos as well
<bazhang> stianhj, thats not right
<bazhang> freakabcd, I just told you, use ppa-purge
<arand> freakabcd: Go in synaptic and use the force package version (Ctrl+E) function. That can often do the trick
<freakabcd> bazhang, please read fully what i type
<jryda_> Anyone help me with a cmake compilation error:  Could NOT find BZip2 (missing: BZIP2_LIBRARIES BZIP2_INCLUDE_DIR)
<Lantizia> jrib, no i hardlink audio files from many albums into one directory to make a playlist.... that way it's easier to copy the playlist elsewhere as it copies the music too
<freakabcd> you are not answering the question
<roach> ubottu, i understand what sudo does
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sipior> freakabcd: in his defence, you're not asking it very well.
<bazhang> freakabcd, I did read, and then answer is the same.
<roach> what's the difference between su and sudo su-
<freakabcd> sipior, really?> how was arand able to give what seems like the correct answer?
<arand> freakabcd: Or if you prefer "apt-get install package=versionnumber package2+versionnumber" etc.
<jrib> roach: su - tries to login as root.  And you can't because the root account is locked by default.  Use sudo instead
<sipior> freakabcd: dumb luck, most likely.
<bazhang> ppa-purge is the correct answer to your issue
<ruan> i need my other hard drive
<jryda_> sudo sh  -  is it bad to use?
<jrib> jryda_: yes, bad to use
<jryda_> by bad, I mean ill advised
<roach> no
<milamber> roach: su is basically switch user (you will need the passwd for the account) sudo su uses administrative privileges to change to that user
<roach> unless you don't trust the source of the application you're trying to install
<freakabcd> bazhang, lets see. ppa-purge requires me to have lucid-bleed repo in my sources.list right?
<arand> bazhang: freakabcd:It is, but in my experience can be done equivalently, especially if there are only a few packages
<roach> thank you milamber
<freakabcd> well guess what its not there anymore! should i now add it back in before running ppa-purge?
<milamber> ruan: pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<ruan> ok
<arand> freakabcd: I don't know if it does...
<ruan> http://pastebin.com/UZAEEaTw
<freakabcd> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: lucid-bleed ppa
<freakabcd> happy?
<ruan> i see a 41 gb hard drive in the output, but i cant find it normally
<ruan> where is it
<jryda_> Could NOT find BZip2 (missing: BZIP2_LIBRARIES BZIP2_INCLUDE_DIR)  ?
<jrib> jryda_: what are you compiling?
<jryda_> i'm using cmake to try and compile eiskaltdc++
<sipior> jryda_: you most likely just need to install libbz2-dev.
<jryda_> ahh - I thought I grabbed that.
<jrib> jryda_: eiskaltdcpp is in the repositories, use the repositories
<jryda_> thanks sipior I'll give that a try
<jryda_> and thanks jrib
<ruan> tried cd dev/sdb but not found
<milamber> ruan: is the sdb1 the drive that is "missing"
<ruan> Disk /dev/sdb: 41.0 GB, 40982151168 bytes
<ruan> this one is
<milamber> !automount | ruan
<ubottu> ruan: Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<Diverdude> isnt it possible to make either banshee or rhytmbox sort by file-location somehow? I have organized all my music neatly in folders, so why cant i just browse by file location inside banshee or rhytmbox?
<ruan> im not on a network but i'll try whatever that is
<K|nG> Anyone can tell me why my pppoe doesnt work with pppoe-start but with PON works fine ??
<freakabcd> bazhang, any bright ideas other than adding back lucid-bleed ppa and trying ppa-purge?
<ruan> does it matter if its not a network drive?
<ruan> nvm
<milamber> ruan: my bad, this is what i was looking for: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ruan> ok
<ruan> thanks
<sipior> freakabcd: you could try dropping the attitude. that'd be a pretty bright idea.
<craigbass1976> Is the ubuntu software center specific to certain flavors?  I'm running Lubuntu and don't have it.
<ruan> have you got synaptic?
<bazhang> craigbass1976, gnome iirc
<freakabcd> sipior, sure my apologies again. its just that this is very irritating
<Philo> anyone know one of those cool programs that lets me watch my up and down speeds realtime?
<craigbass1976> ruan, I do, but I want to browse by category
<ruan> ok
<bazhang> Philo, conky
<milamber> craigbass1976: what version of ubuntu?
<sipior> freakabcd: i quite understand
<Philo> prociate it
<ruan> ^ lubuntu*
<craigbass1976> milamber, lucid.
<ylmfos> thank you
<bazhang> Philo, theres a great tutorial on ubuntuforums for beginners
<freakabcd> so in the what is the process? i add lucid-bleed and try running ppa-purge again?
<Philo> bazhang, bummer, don't have time for a tutorial this morning...
<jrib> freakabcd: if for some reason you don't want to use ppa-purge, read its source and do what it does yourself (its less than 200 lines in bash).  You can also mess with pinning
<ylmfos> I am china
<ruan> !ch | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<bazhang> Philo, its very easy to set up, lots of samples there to just copy paste  over
<ruan> oops
<ruan> wait, what is chinese
<milamber> !info software-center lucid | craigbass1976
<bazhang> ylmfos, #ubuntu-cn
<freakabcd> ruan, zh
<ubottu> craigbass1976: software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing applications. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.7 (lucid), package size 272 kB, installed size 1680 kB
<ylmfos> yes
<jryda_> error now reads: Could not find gettext runtime library and tools for internationalization
<jryda_>   purposes.
<K|nG> Can someone send me the default of /etc/network/interfaces
<jryda_> damnit - compiling sucks.
<jryda_> how is one supposed to know these package names wihtout searching
<sipior> jryda_: generally, one looks at the documentation that came with the source code you're building.
<Philo> bazhang, thnks
<sipior> jryda_: by looking at the libraries it requires, you can install them in advance, and not just one at a time as your build fails.
<OttifantSir> A quick question: Do I need the pre-installed indicator applet programs when I have Avant Indicator Applet?
<jryda_> sipior - thanks.  I just saw gettext at the very top of the readme
<milamber> craigbass1976: interesting, it didn't include all the info i thought it did, but it is gnome specific. you can go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for it (software-center). bazhang is correct but teach a man to fish and all that . . .
<ylmfos> who are you China?
<jrib> jryda_: why don't you just use the repositories?
<sipior> jrib: it's good to learn how to build source code, should the need arise.
<jryda_> jrib:  I was uncertain how extensive the included repos are
<bazhang> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<jrib> jryda_: but now you know
<jryda_> do you use Syaptic package manager then jrib?
<jrib> jryda_: yes
<jryda_> It's bit nicer than stabbing in the dark with apt-get
<jryda_> without gui
<jrib> sipior: nothing wrong with learning how to compile, but learning to use the repositories first and foremost is more important imo
<OttifantSir> A quick question: Do I need the pre-installed indicator applet programs when I have Avant Indicator Applet?
<sipior> jrib: no fun in that.
<jrib> sipior: building other people's software without modifying isn't much fun either :)
<adub_> i need to sign an encryption key via command line iwconfig wlan0 key *********   is not working
<adub_> been a while i have to do this command line style
<tim_> hi, i have a problem with my workstation: it doesn't boot, but gives me segfaults of any  program during startup ...
<tim_> when booting from a live-cd i cannot chroot to the hd either ...
<tim_> bash segfault ...
<tim_> any idea?
<erUSUL> tim_: well random segfaults all over the place even fom livecd point to bad ram
<erUSUL> tim_: imho
<LogicallyDashing> I'm trying to make a USB bootdisk with a persistence file. I want it to be up to date with the latest packages. I tried making a regular bootdisk, booting into it, and upgrading, but this was really slow and prone to weird I/O errors. So I wonder, how can I find or make an updated iso file for ubuntu desktop 10.10?
<erUSUL> tim_: run memtest from the livecd
<erika> buenas mis opciones en el menu para apagar la maquina desaparecieron
<erika> y tampoco lo puedo hacer desde gdm
<erika> que puede estar pasando?
<LogicallyDashing> !es | erika
<ubottu> erika: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<induz> why hibernation is not working on my desktop ubuntu Lucid
<tim_> erUSUL: actually, booting from the same hd on a different machine causes the same segfaults
<induz> by mistake i put the desktop on hibernation and i gte a black screen
<tim_> erUSUL: or chrooting
<induz>  it doesnt wake up
<silverlightning> any brassero experienced here?
<LogicallyDashing> !ask | silverlightning
<ubottu> silverlightning: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<induz> any solution for this
<erika> oh crap, i'm sorry, thought it was #ubuntu-es
<silverlightning> I have trouble finding a firefox download I want to burn as image
<induz> if i leave the desktop for more than 10 mi the screen goes blank and it doesnt wake up by pressing any keyboard
<erUSUL> tim_: the is the disk daying, anything in the logs? anyway hardware error; don't you think?
<erika> my power off button disappeared when creating new user, and i can't shutdown through gdm
<silverlightning> logicallydashing, are you using firefox?
<erika> though i can do it with sudo shutdown -h now
<tim_> erUSUL: a 2 months old ssd ...
<LogicallyDashing> silverlightning: yes, why?
<silverlightning> what?
<erika> i would really appreciate help, it's annoying
<tim_> erUSUL: it doesn't give me any read error or the like
<tim_> nothing in dmesg either
<induz> Hibernate doesnt work on lucid
<induz> or maybe I dont know how to wakup this desktop
<silverlightning> the thing is, I cannot find the image I want to burn within brassero, it's not under the download file
<silverlightning> folder I mean
<Grav> How do i resolve this?  libmagickwand-dev : Depends: libmagickwand3 (= 7:6.6.2.6-1ubuntu1) but 7:6.6.2.6-1ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<sss> What is the difference between Desktop and Netbook Ubuntu?
<silverlightning> logicallydashing, has this ever happened to you?
<erUSUL> tim_: well; i would say it is hardware issue. you can return the ssd as defective if it is only two months old
<LogicallyDashing> sss: The menus are different.
<erUSUL> sss: the gui envoirment
<LogicallyDashing> silverlightning: What do you want to download?
<silverlightning> another thing, I am missing a lot of drivers and plugins
<tim_> erUSUL: yes ... you're prbly right ...
<azfarminhaj> hey guys
<sss> erUSUL, can I use any software that I use in Desktop also in Netbook?
<erUSUL> tim_: tied fscking the partitions from the livecd?
<silverlightning> I have downloaded linux mint, and it's in the firefox dowload windew
<faenor> silverlightning: GNU/Linux, not linux
<erUSUL> sss: yes
<LogicallyDashing> sss, yes, the software support is all the same
<tim_> yes ... clean
<azfarminhaj> I have a question about upgrading from Lynx to Minx
<ruan> " sudo cp profile file:///etc/firefox/profile " isn't working, am i doing it wrong?
<azfarminhaj> uhh
<silverlightning> logicallydashing, do I make any sense?
<azfarminhaj> I hope not
<erUSUL> ruan: in a terminal? file:///etc/firefox/profile is not a valid path
<LogicallyDashing> silverlightning: why are you asking about linux mint in a channel about ubuntu?
<faenor> LogicallyDashing: GNU/Linux, not linux
<ruan> ah ok
<azfarminhaj> it gives me the error about held packages
<azfarminhaj> no, by update manager
<sipior> faenor: this is not the place.
<silverlightning> logicallydashing, and you are the first one who managed to find a longer nick then me ;- )
<LogicallyDashing> faenor: linux is the common name, and if I bother Richard Stallman by leaving out the "GNU" I'm okay with that
<faenor> LogicallyDashing: GNU/Linux, not linux
<LogicallyDashing> also I think faenor is a bot
<ruan> i'll find the right path then
<silverlightning> logicallydashing, I have Ubuntu as only os on my computer
<silverlightning> and plan to make it work
<silverlightning> ?
<freakabcd> ruan, err.. file:// is followed by the absolute path, no?
<silverlightning> maveric
<azfarminhaj> what do I do about this:
<ruan> yes
<LogicallyDashing> silverlightning: well, linux mint isn't supported by the ubuntu project, so you should probably ask for help somewhere that's about linux mint
<faenor> LogicallyDashing: GNU/Linux, not linux
<azfarminhaj> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks
<bazhang> faenor, hi
<jrib> azfarminhaj: upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10?
<azfarminhaj> yes
<bazhang> faenor, linux
<faenor> bazhang: GNU/Linux, not linux
<Senjai> ugh mysql is a pain to configure
<silverlightning> logicallydashing, that doesn't make any logical sense at all, maybe emotional sense
<jrib> azfarminhaj: if you have xserver-xorg-video-nouveau installed, remove it
<silverlightning> I am on a ubuntu laptop now
<LogicallyDashing> silverlightning: you may be on an ubuntu laptop, but you are asking for help with a different operating system, and not with ubuntu.
<ruan> "bash: cd: file://etc/: No such file or directory" what is the valid path then?
<silverlightning> and are to burn iso in Ubuntu Maveric, barssero
<LogicallyDashing> Specifically, you are asking for help with Linux Mint.
<bazhang> silverlightning, try mintsupport NOT here
<LogicallyDashing> silverlightning: Well, if you want help with brasero, you should ask for help with brasero, and not with the linux mint disc image you're trying to burn.
<silverlightning> logicallydashing, I am asking for help with how to burn in UbuntuMaveric
<freakabcd> ruan, file://  followed by /home/ruan/Desktop/hello.txt    typed into firefox will show you the contents of that text file called hello.txt on your desktop
<azfarminhaj> but it's a display driver :/
<jrib> !burn > silverlightning
<ubottu> silverlightning, please see my private message
<bazhang> silverlightning, right click burn to disk
<freakabcd> so. what is the path of that file? it is /home/ruan/Desktop/hello.txt
<ruan> freakabcd: im trying to do it on terminal
<ruan> freakabcd: path is /etc/firefox/profile
<silverlightning> point, is I am trying to burn an isoimage in brassero,
<bazhang> silverlightning, then do what I suggest.
<LogicallyDashing> silverlightning: ok, what's your problem?
<ruan> freakabcd: i need to copy a folder to there, but i cant use the gui because i need super user
<jrib> ruan: why do you need to copy a folder there?
<silverlightning> and the isoimage is stored in firefox download, and is not easy to retrieve in the brassero functions
<ryniek> hi
<ruan> jrib: i need to use my old windows firefox profile
<Senjai> hi ryniek
<freakabcd> ruan, /etc is most likely not writable by your user unless you have admin rights on the machine
<LogicallyDashing> silverlightning: in the firefox download window, right click on the image. Select Open Containing Folder.
<Fluttershy> silverlightning: so are you saying you lost the .iso?
<LogicallyDashing> That will show you.
<ruan> freakabcd: i have admin rights
<ruan> freakabcd: but im not logged in as root
<kermit> is there a way to be logged in to the remote desktop but still keep that desktop inaccessable at it's console?
<jrib> ruan: your profile is in ~/.mozilla/firefox/ .  Though whether or not you can just copy it from windows, I do not know
<freakabcd> ruan, ah you want to copy your windows firefox profile ?
<LogicallyDashing> kermit: sure, use vnc and not ssh
<azfarminhaj> @jrib thanks a lot :D
<jrib> !upgrade > azfarminhaj
<ubottu> azfarminhaj, please see my private message
<silverlightning> fluttershy, yes in a way, but it still is in the firefox download window, just not in the download folder when I look for it in brassero?
<ruan> jrib: firefox profiles use the same format through all platforms
<jrib> azfarminhaj: there's a bug link at the bottom of the 10.04 -> 10.10 upgrade page if you are interested
<azfarminhaj> ok
<jrib> ruan: ok then, use ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<azfarminhaj> how do I see private message in irssi?
<ruan> jrib: ok i'll try that
<freakabcd> ruan, cd ~/.mozilla/firefox
<jryda_>  /query
<Fluttershy> silverlightning: it stores it in the temporary folder if you select "open" and not "save"
<jryda_> or /msg like any client
<kermit> LogicallyDashing: yeah i'm using vnc, but when i log in, the local console logs in too.
<freakabcd> ruan, in there  you will see a xxxxxx.default directory
<LogicallyDashing> kermit: the local console just opens by itself or something?
<Fluttershy> but yes, try right-clicking it in the downloads window and select open containing folder
<freakabcd> within this is where you want to copy the files of your profile from the windows partition/backup/etc.
<kermit> LogicallyDashing: its just as if i entered my password locally
<ruan> ok now im going to copy the folder to there
<adub_> i need to sign an encryption key via command line iwconfig wlan0 key *********   is not working
<LogicallyDashing> adub_: the commandline you're using is to change the key you're using to log into a wireless network. Signing an encryption key is something totally different.
<ruan> uhhh
<ruan> what do i use as "here"?
<ruan> sudo cp Downloads/profile here
<silverlightning> thanks it is working
<freakabcd> ruan, could you pastebin the 'contents' of your profile dir on a pastesite?
<freakabcd> just to make sure you are copying the right things
<ruan> its just a folder
<ruan> im copying a folder to another dir
<sss> How can I make my ubuntu's partition smaller without losing files?
<LogicallyDashing> ruan: to copy a folder you usually have to use cp -r and not just cp
<erUSUL> adub_: iwconfig only wrks for wep. if you use wpa you have to use wpa_suplicant afaik
<ruan> ok thanks
<ruan> i'll try that
<LogicallyDashing> sss, just use gparted like normal, if you have extra space left over it will work alright. Backup everything first!
<freakabcd> yeah i know. take a screenshot or something. i want to know if you have the right stuff in there. i.e. Cache, chrome, extensions, *sqlite files, etc.
<adub_> erUSUL thanks do i need to edit a file or something
<adub_> or is there a specific command ican issue
<silverlightning> fluttershy, and logicallydashing, it turned up where it should
<sss> LogicallyDashing, Is all data in the start of the partition?
<erUSUL> adub_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<LogicallyDashing> sss, not exactly but gparted knows enough about your filesystem to avoid deleting anything.
<freakabcd> ruan, i ask this because i do knot want you copying a directory containing your profile into ~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxx.default/  as this will not work. firefox will simply ignore it
<sss> LogicallyDashing, ok
<LogicallyDashing> sss, that said, changing partitions *can* really mess up your filesystem
<ruan> freakabcd: i know the profile format
<Odaym> how do i enable roaming on my Server so i can SSH to it from outside my network using its public IP?
<LogicallyDashing> Odaym: first install openssh-server, have you done that?
<Odaym> yes
<sss> LogicallyDashing, I'll backup. I already crashed my computer once...
<freakabcd> good. then simply: cp -r ~/Desktop/winfirefoxprofile/* ~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxx.default/
<Odaym> i can access it from here
<Odaym> but when i go out of the house and use its public IP to ssh, it doesn't accept my password
<Venin> I have ubuntu on a usb stick but want to get it on disk instead.. whats the best way of doing that?
<Odaym> i did the ssh with -v Verbose, said roaming was not enabled
<LogicallyDashing> Odaym: OK, then most likely your problem is with your router and not with your server. It's common for routers to not allow that type of connection.
<ruan> cp: cannot create directory ` ~/.mozilla/firefox/u6q2r7r7.default': No such file or directory
<ruan> quite complicated, i wish there was a root switch
<LogicallyDashing> ruan: add the -P switch, to "create parents"
<LogicallyDashing> ruan: so, cp -rP
<ruan> same error
<freakabcd> ruan, wait. the u6q2r7r7.default dir doesn;t exist?
<LogicallyDashing> ruan: There is a root switch, but it wouldn't be helpful here. Also, weird.
<fr00g> How do I make it so a specific user is unable to use a specific program located in /usr/bin?
<jrib> ruan: you can use the gui to copy...
<ruan> jrib: i need su to copy
<freakabcd> ruan, if it doesn;t exist then firefox *will* ignore the profile because it doesn;t know about it!
<jrib> ruan: no you don't.  Not to your home
<LogicallyDashing> fr00g: You can't technically do that, but you can set it so that only an arbitrary group of users can use that program.
<freakabcd> ruan, do this: firefox -ProfileManager
<ruan> jrib: the profile isnt stored at home
<freakabcd> then create a default profile and exit
<freakabcd> then put the files within that dir
<fr00g> Wait, by default, each user has a group made for them, right?
<freakabcd> if not firefox will simply ignore that profile as it doesn;t know about it!
<fr00g> For example user fr00g belongs to group fr00g
<jrib> ruan: you can't use your windows profile as a regular user?
<ruan> jrib: i cant copy it
<LogicallyDashing> fr00g: Well, yes...
<jrib> ruan: not my question.
<ruan> jrib: well i can use it, but i cant copy it so i cant determine whether i can use it
<jrib> ruan: you are copying into your home.  ~ means /home/username
<freakabcd> ruan, (1) if the profiledir does *not* exist. there is no point creating it and putting your windows profile in there because FF *will* ignore it
<balou> hi everyone,  how can i make it so when I log into my remote machines (via ssh)  the terminal is a different color. (i.e. reds for live, yellow for staging)
<freakabcd> ruan, (2) why do you need su to copy files into your *own* home dir?
<ruan> freakabcd: i dont think i have the right path
<Venin> I have a ubuntu installation my usb key. How can I install that on HDD instead?
<freakabcd> ruan, cd ~/.mozilla/firefox; ls -l
<enav> i need to install xserver-xgl   on 10.10   any help????
<freakabcd> do you see any xxxx.default dir ?
<ruan> freakabcd: yes
<ruan> just tell me where the root switch is so that i can do it from the gui
<jrib> balou: google "bash color prompt" and set PS1 in your ~/.bashrc on the server appropriately
<freakabcd> ruan, good. now: cd ~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxx.default
<fr00g> LogicallyDashing, you said I can set it so that only certain users can access a program, how?
<jrib> ruan: I don't understand why you don't listen
<hilarie> Why would Evolution-Alarm-Notify still be running on my system even after I have killed evolution mail client?
<freakabcd> err i'll give the full command lest someone think i'm leading you astray
<ruan> hold on, nevermind
<hilarie> killed meaning un-installed
<freakabcd> ruan, good. now: cd ~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxx.default && rm -rf; cp -r ~/Desktop/windowsprofile/* .
<Djoef> Hi, 1) how private is Ubuntu one 2)is there guarantee for backup 3) Can you ask a backup on demand 4) Can you create Subversion repositories in your ubuntu one account ?
<enav> i need to set up something like this   help pleas   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p3X7CdE2oc&feature=related
<LogicallyDashing> froog, chgrp <group> <program>. You'll probably need sudo. Then make sure that other people can't access the program: chmod o-rwx <program>.
<bazhang> Djoef, asked in #ubuntuone yet?
<suigeneris> do you guys have an idea why I may be getting the errors at http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/xDmAedb9 ?
<LogicallyDashing> fr00g, you'll need to add people to the group too, I do that with the graphical configuration tools
<fr00g> Okay, thanks
<LogicallyDashing> fr00g: note that <program> is actually a path to the program executable, not just the name of the program... unless you're already in the same directory as the program...
<ruan> done, it seems
<Codesleuth> I'm looking at using our Ubuntu box for hosting some sort of SNMP log/database website for our office firewall; anybody got a recommendation of what to use? Got Apache2 and PHP ready
<juk> LogicallyDashing: is $PATH<program> actually
<ruan> brb restarting
<LyukO> Can Shell script do when i run daemon to shell script and use daemon's command?
<Arkwolf> Hello, I need some help if anyone can help me with installing VNC server onto ubuntu server
<aeon-ltd> !vnc | Arkwolf
<ubottu> Arkwolf: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<erUSUL> Codesleuth: cacti ? mrtg ?
<Arkwolf> my question isnt directly related to VNC
<hilarie> if npviewer.bin is Firefox's Adobe Flash Player plugin. why would it be running when I haven't turned on firefox in many reboots?
<Codesleuth> hmm, I'll take a look, thanks erUSUL
<craigbass1976> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<RoyK> hi all. how can I allow a user to run specific gui programs? I have this user that wants to run 'GDebi Package Installer'... Is it possible to use sudo or similar for that?
<Arkwolf> my question is, how do I install KDE onto a server PC so it doesnt become a GUI and stays as a CLI
<suigeneris> do you guys have an idea why I may be getting the errors at http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/xDmAedb9 ?
<erUSUL> RoyK: you canmake him admin so it can use sudo with everything it wants or you can tweak sudoers so it can only run gdebi if that's what you want
<yaeha> hi guys. I have a windows network (simple) and I want my linux laptop to join for sharing printer and files. I can see the Windows Network icon but can't connect
<aeon-ltd> Arkwolf: X(xserver, it starts the GUIs) won#'t start if you don't start kdm (the login manager for KDE which starts X)
<craigbass1976> What's this channel called?  I'm trying to look into the logs to see what someone said to me earlier
<jrib> though allowing gdebi is basically allowing anything :)
<aeon-ltd> craigbass1976: #ubuntj
<aeon-ltd> craigbass1976: #ubuntu
<hilarie> In the system monitor, under processor time, is it MM:SS:MS?
<freakabcd> Arkwolf, simply install the kubuntu-desktop metapackage and disable kdm
<aeon-ltd> craigbass1976: sorry
<ruan> ntfs configuration tool does nothing on launch
<Arkwolf> thats not my question aeon
<freakabcd> or gdm is that is installed as well
<Arkwolf> I havent installed KDE yet
<aeon-ltd> Arkwolf: but it answered it :)
<freakabcd> Arkwolf, that is the answer unfortunately :)
<ruan> i need to access my NTFS drive
<Arkwolf> because if i use sudo apt-get installed kubuntu-desktop
<hilarie> @ruan in what system?
<Arkwolf> it will install the entire desktop onto the pc
<Arkwolf> i dont want that
<craigbass1976> aeon-ltd, no problem.  I'm here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/02/18/%23ubuntu.txt and don't see anything when searching for my name
<ruan> hilarie: on ubuntu 10.10
<freakabcd> then don;t install kubuntu-desktop
<Arkwolf> i just want to know how i install it on the pc
<freakabcd> and install only the packages you want
<aeon-ltd> Arkwolf: explain more, because thats what that package was designed for
<hilarie> Click on places in the upper left hand side, between applications and system
<Arkwolf> i want it so when I use VNC viewer, it will auto run KDE
<Arkwolf> but i havent got KDE installed yet
<hilarie> @ruan then poke around there
<Arkwolf> what is the command for it
<Arkwolf> to install it, but not run it as default
<ruan> hilarie: i cant find my ntfs drive, its not there
<freakabcd> Arkwolf, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<Arkwolf> like gnome is sudo apt-get install gnome-core-files
<freakabcd> what does gnome-core-files install?
<yaeha> hi guys. I have a windows network (simple) and I want my linux laptop to join for sharing printer and files. I can see the Windows Network icon but can't connect
<hilarie> @ruan have you clicked around on everything there, they don't have the same naming scheme as on windows
<ruan> hilarie: i dont see a second drive
<xyproto> Does Ctrl-Alt-Backspace work in X in Ubuntu by default?
<freakabcd> xyentei, no
<freakabcd> xyproto, no
<xyproto> freakabcd: thank you
<freakabcd> you need to enable it
<freakabcd> xyproto, Xorg disables it be default upstream and ubuntu keep the default
<hilarie> @ruan have you seen it since you installed ubuntu?
<ruan> hilarie: i could access it on the livecd but not on the installation
<Codesleuth> is Cacti included in Ubuntu as a package?
<Codesleuth> looks exactly like what I need
<hilarie> ruan: You'll have to ask someone else, but I fear you may have keeled it accidentally during install,
<Jeruvy> !info Cacti
<ubottu> Package Cacti does not exist in maverick
<Jeruvy> wrong name..
<ruan> hilarie: i doubt that, it existed before boot
<Arkwolf> so no one can help me with installing kde to work with vnc
<hilarie> Ruan: did you create a partition for it with the live cd?
<Codesleuth> I've found a "how to" for cacti and ubuntu
<ruan> hilarie: no, it was on a seperate drive
<yaeha> cannot see the XP computer in the network but can see the win7 one.
<franchoy> how do i uninstall plymouth manger? im using ubuntu 10.10
<Jeruvy> Codesleuth http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/web/cacti
<compdoc> Arkwolf, its simple in gnome. whats not working?
<Codesleuth> !info rrdtool
<ubottu> rrdtool (source: rrdtool): time-series data storage and display system (programs). In component main, is extra. Version 1.4.3-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 442 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<franchoy> i want to uninstall it because it doesn't work
<Arkwolf> comp im going to pm you
<stowoda> hi there
<ruan> how do i view the contents of my ntfs drive
<majuk__> Hey all. Trying to run gedit on X over SSH. Complains about not being able to find the system-file-manager icon and aborts. Anyone have an idea for a workaround?
<stowoda> how can I search for directories in llinux?
<lighta> majuk__,  use nano
<hilarie> What is virtual memory?
<lighta> try find or locate stowoda
<AbhijiT> hilarie, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_memory
<BluesKaj> ruan, look in nautilus / places
<erUSUL> stowoda: "locate foo"
<ruan> nautilus?
<hilarie> @AbhijiT but wouldn't that be swap space?
<AbhijiT> hilarie, nope
<AbhijiT> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<BluesKaj> ruan,yes
<AbhijiT> hilarie, ^^^^
<ruan> where is nautilus
<yaeha_> cannot see the XP computer in the network but can see the win7 one.
<hilarie> wth is swap space lol
<franchoy> i don't know if its just me, or there now few people who answers question here... i mean i'm a newbie and i need all the support that i can get...but most of the time my queries are not answered here:(
<erUSUL> !software | franchoy
<ubottu> franchoy: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<freakabcd> AbhijiT, care to elucidate on what the difference between "swap" and "virtual mem" are?
<souheb> how to see my hardware information??
<BluesKaj> ruan, explore your panel and familiarize yourself with it , you'll find nautilus , it's the gnome file manager
<freakabcd> souheb, lspci   or hwinfo  etc
<AbhijiT> freakabcd, no
<erUSUL> souheb: install lshw-gtk
<freakabcd> depending on how much info you need
<erUSUL> souheb: or sysinfo
<freakabcd> AbhijiT, ok. from my view they are the same
<AbhijiT> freakabcd, again no
<ruan> BluesKaj: ok, but where is my ntfs filesystem? i cant find it
<AbhijiT> freakabcd, hilarie http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/swapping-vs-paging-vs-virtual-memory-632924/
<enav> I NEED negative windows without using compiz
<Codesleuth> "To install Cacti install the cacti package from the Universe Repository" hmm, I don't really know how to do this.
<nesri> hi
<hilarie> Wow that really just makes it worse
<Jeruvy> Codesleuth: check your settings in update-manager to see if the universe repo is enabled, if not enable it.
<Codesleuth> Jeruvy: I should point out I installed Ubuntu server
<Jeruvy> Codesleuth: ah so just cli then? ok.
<hilarie> my swap has 27mb in it, Yet indicater applet session is using 322mb of virtual memory
<YouKay> Is there a particular command in bash to select all the files and not folders? Wildcards *.* selects only those files which have extensions, but files without extensions are selected with *, but folders are also selected. :(
<hilarie> Incidentally, how in the heck is that process taking up that much space...
<erUSUL> YouKay: enable extglobs and try !(*/)
<jrib> YouKay: no, use zsh :)  Or use find
<YouKay> erUSUL: jrib: Ok, thanks. :)
<Jeruvy> Codesleuth: you'll need to edit /etc/apt/sources.lst to enable them
<freakabcd> YouKay, perhaps #bash is the best place for that question. there are some very good people in there
<Codesleuth> whoa, I just tried sudo apt-get install cacti and it worked
<hilarie> clock applet at 322?
<erUSUL> YouKay: it looks that that wont do it ...
<YouKay> Ok, thanks to you too, freakbcd.
<erUSUL> YouKay: find it is then
<hilarie> CPU Freq 301, are these normal numbers?
<majuk__> lighta, Yea, I have been, just wanted something a little prettier if possible.
<hilarie> Weather 263...
<jrib> YouKay: in zsh, I would do... *(.)
<YouKay> jrib: Yeah, thanks. :)
<IppatsuMan> hilarie: virtual memory isn't really a good indicator of a process' memory usage because 1) it includes memory that it shares with other processes 2) it accounts for virtual memory, that is a different beast from actually used memory
<hilarie> http://tinypic.com/r/2wlyf78/7
<hilarie> What is it then! I don't understand, my ubuntu install isn't even taking up as much space, and the virtual memory it's claiming
<IppatsuMan> hilarie: the best way to get the actual memory usage of a process that I could find is this: echo 0 $(cat /proc/`pidof PROCESSNAME`/smaps  | grep Pss | awk '{print $2}' | sed 's#^#+#') | bc
<hilarie> It's saying the chrome processes are taking up a little over 4gb
<hilarie> Maybe I need to re-read those articals, I am so confused, brb
<IppatsuMan> (of course you have to replace PROCESSNAME with the process you want to inspect). That command takes the memory actually allocated to the process and includes shared memory, but it divides shared memory by the number of processes that... well, share it
<Jeruvy> hilarie: review this article:  http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/07/memory-swap-management/
<ResQue> i just added my local user account to the disk group. is there anyway i can apply these settings to my account without loging off and back on again.
<omor> hi how are you
<Zoffix_> Hey. Does anyone know a program that would show me bandwidth usage by *app*? All I seem to find is the ones that show only by interface...
<hilarie> @Jeruvy hehe Let’s say you have 1 GB of main memory (don’t we all wish!).
<Venin> I have a ubuntu installation my usb key. How can I move that to my HDD instead?
<missbos> assalmu'alaikum wr wb
<AbhijiT> Venin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3508
<missbos> can help me
<ruan> language?
<Venin> AbhijiT: invalid thread
<AbhijiT> Venin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<AbhijiT> Zoffix_, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<AceRimmer> What's the source path for Ubuntu? The make points to /usr/src/linux. I got 3 directories under /usr/src. Tried all 3 but get the same error
<AbhijiT> Zoffix_, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<Venin> thanks
<Zoffix_> AbhijiT, I was just on the latter link, and I didn't find anything... Are you sure it's there?
<AbhijiT> Zoffix_, no
<Grav> Is it possible to resolve  libmagickwand-dev : Depends: libmagickcore-dev (= 7:6.6.2.6-1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed ?
<ClayG> just installed the desktop version on a netbook, don't see wireless anywhere (gotta plug in) how do i install it?
<Grav> or is ubuntu just telling me FU
<yellabs-r2> hello all you good people
<guerran> #join
<jrib> Grav: well... do you have any idea why apt may be getting confused about dependencies? Have you installed things outside the repositories?  Or mixed repositories?  Or used unofficial repositories?
<Zoffix_> Grav, I saw that message when I tried to select several gimp packages at once, but didn't show when I installed them one by one. Maybe try: sudo apt-get install libmagickcore-dev; sudo apt-get libmagickcore-dev; ?
<yellabs-r2> i just got three servers : Hp proliant DL360 4p , what would you say, are they still any good for servers ?
<ruan> whats the command to list hard drives?
<ruan> and filesystem etc
<Zoffix_> Grav, err.. the second one being the package you actually want to install
<Zoffix_> ruan, df -h
<varun> Hi everyone .I have been facing this weird problem in compiz and gdevilspie on lucid .First my gedit window does not go to the correct viewport coz it says that viewport 5 does not exist (it does) but this might be a devilspie issue.The second is when I open gedit and do a ctrl s then the save dialogue vanishes
<Jeruvy> yellabs-r2: we don't provide opinions here, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<yellabs-r2> ok
<varun> I have to go to another viewport and come back to view it
<Grav> Zoffix_: I've tried it, but then iget more errors with othere dependencies, and then again and again
<Zoffix_> Grav, *shrug* no idea.
<ruan> it wasnt df
<ruan> i cant remember the name though, but i remember what it did
<ruan> it showed the size in bytes
<Zoffix_> ruan, what did it do? my `df` lists filesystems and drives...
<Zoffix_> ruan, run `df` without the -h argument
<Grav> jrib: I've made many things. I'm just trying to install imagemagick whole day and it's not working. Had tor reinstall gnome to fix some errors
<misch281> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Zoffix_> ruan, -h means "human readable", i.e. convert bytes to GB/MB, etc
<ruan> hmm it was different.. i need it to get the name of my unmounted 40gb ntfs drive
<Zoffix_> hmm
<ruan> so that i can mount it with ntfs-3g
<jrib> Grav: well it's important that you detail what you've done in the context of the questions I asked you
<ruan> all i remember is that it took a -l switch
<ruan> and it showed a lot of info
<jrib> ruan: sudo fdisk -l
<Codesleuth> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.30.0-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 140 kB, installed size 804 kB
<Grav> jrib: How can I check if i got ok repositories? I'm using main server
<ruan> ty
<jrib> Grav: my questions are asking what you have done in the past
<Codesleuth> does "sudo ufw allow 161" open TCP, UDP or both?
<Grav> jrib: I just installed removed some packages, how far in past? I did many things on this computer
<ruan> need to mount /dev/sdb1 with ntfs-3g
<jrib> Grav: at any time, have you installed things outside the repositories?  Or mixed repositories?  Or used unofficial repositories?
<Vivekananda> anyone having similar issues like varun?
<Grav> jrib: probalby.   I think problem here is later dependencies require liblcms-dev. But this package doesn't exists ?
<jrib> Grav: what version of ubuntu is this?
<Grav> jrib: 10.10 32bit
<AbhijiT> Vivekananda, who is varun? what issue?
<jrib> Grav: the package installs fine here.  You're answering 3 questions with a single "probably".  That's not useful
<Vivekananda> My nick name
<Vivekananda> isssue is this---- Hi everyone .I have been facing this weird problem in compiz and gdevilspie on lucid .First my gedit window does not go to the correct viewport coz it says that viewport 5 does not exist (it does) but this might be a devilspie issue.The second is when I open gedit and do a ctrl s then the save dialogue vanishes
<Odaym> ah varun
<AbhijiT> !details | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jrib> Grav: pastebin: apt-cache policy libmagickwand-dev libmagickcore-dev     though being able to answer my earlier questions in more detail would help a lot.
<Vivekananda> I have to go to another viewport and come back to view it
<Grav> jrib: I don't know how can i explain what I have done on my computer from the system installation
<ruan> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /mnt/ntfs/: No such file or directory
<jrib> ruan: you must create mount points before using them
<ruan> what is a valid mountpoint?
<ruan> how do i make one
<jrib> ruan: sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs
<Grav> jrib:  How about this error then liblcms1-dev : Depends: liblcms1 (= 1.18.dfsg-1ubuntu2) but 1.18.dfsg-1ubuntu2.10.10.1 is to be installed
<ruan> ty
<Vivekananda> Odaym:I think the nick varun is taken by someone but xchat always logs me in with that nick and dont know why
<jrib> Grav: pastebin: apt-cache policy liblcms1-dev liblcms1
<ruan> yaaaay
<Grav> I know. I'm doing it
<ruan> i can finally access my ntfs drive :D
<Vivekananda> AbhijitT:posted the Issue above.that helpful?
<YouKay> Vivekananda: For the first time I saw someone with the name of the famous Indian saint. ;)
<Grav> jrib: https://gist.github.com/f706d0694c30cf76e652
<YouKay> * nickname
<jrib> Grav: and my more recent request?
<Konsole> Yoness
<Grav> jgrib: Added it there too now
<Grav> jrib: Added it there too now, Sorry for wrong nick
<jrib> Grav: right, so now you have to figure out where liblcms1 version 1.18.dfsg-1ubuntu2.10.10.1 came from (to make sure it's the only issue)
<Grav> jrib: How do I figure it out?
<jrib> Grav: your memory
<Chikokishi> My wireless only connects to my internet, it wont connect to any public wireless (school, work, coffee shops, etc)
<Chikokishi> any ideas why?
<KB1JWQ> Chikokishi: Not without more to go on.
<Chikokishi> it will connect for like 10 seconds, then disconnect again
<ruan> weak signal?
<KB1JWQ> Chikokishi: What do the logs say when it disconnects?
<Chikokishi> no, when i go over to my windows half of the computer ill see like 10 connections and i can connect to all the unprotected ones
<Chikokishi> on the ubuntu side ill only see like 3 and they wont stay connected
<Vivekananda> YouKay:I do not want to keep it though.I am afraid I cannot do justice to a 1000th of it but I do like it a lot
<jrib> Grav: maybe you downloaded a .deb from somewhere and installed it?
<erUSUL> Chikokishi: try installing newer drivers. « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<missbos> what can help me please
<erUSUL> !ask | missbos
<ubottu> missbos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<am-dxing> anyone know how to install ubuntu to a computer that has no I/O (no bootup via CD/USB) except for HD?
<Grav> jrib: no. It would be only installed by other package
<KB1JWQ> am-dxing: PXE boot?
<Vivekananda> AbhijitT:Did you see the issue?Could you comment on that ?
<uRock> am-dxing, does it have a working OS?
<Philo> is there a better media player than the default?
<AbhijiT> Vivekananda, no comment
<jrib> Grav: ah, I see now what you have done.  You had maverick-security or maverick-updates enabled at some point and have them disabled now.  You should re-enable them, run apt-get update, and then try your install again
<am-dxing> uRock: no, not really, just slackware
<Philo> is there a better media player than the default? (dunno if my way status changes whether this got sent)
<erUSUL> Philo: vlc? smplayer?
<missbos> i dont connect for site,but conect google only i have ubuntu 9.10remix WM please
<ruan> how do i add an entry to fstab?
<AbhijiT> am-dxing, take hdd to another computer & install there
<erUSUL> ruan: with a text editor
<erUSUL> !fstab | ruan
<ubottu> ruan: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<am-dxing> AbhijiT: will I encounter any grub errors when doing that?
<ruan> yeah but its read only
<uRock> am-dxing, if you can get it to boot, then you can use unetbootin to get ubuntu rocking it
<Philo> erUSUL, thanks, this one keeps resetting to the beginning every time I try to move the slider
<Grav> jrib: This could be true. I have disabled all updates. They always break my system
<am-dxing> uRock: no, it doesn't boot from USB and has no CD drive
<erUSUL> ruan: you need to use sudo or gksudo
<uRock> am-dxing, you won't need either for unetbootin
<am-dxing> uRock: just set the destination to HD?
<ruan> boot from hard drive?
<uRock> am-dxing,
<AbhijiT> am-dxing, no. be sure have 'only' your 'this' hdd connectedthen u dont have grub issue
<Chikokishi> erUSUL: Thanks, ill check it out when i get to school today =)
<Vivekananda> Anyone who could say something or give me any pointers is very welcome
<uRock> am-dxing, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<am-dxing> brb
<Grav> jrib: Looks like it's downloading packages now.
<am-dxing> back
<am-dxing> uRock: i have that installed on another computer, i'll give that a shot
<Grav> jrib: How did you find that out?
<uRock> kool
<am-dxing> uRock: thanks, i'll be back if it gives me any trouble, thanks again all
<uRock> am-k
<bemjb> Hi all. I have a laptop (HP 8540w) with nvidia graphics, Ubuntu 10.10. The video switching button (fn-f4) just gives an error message about not being able to set the mode. I can set the mode with a script (disper/auto-disper), but I don't know the proper way to get a script mapped to the button. There is no mapping in the keyboard prefs for it, and it doesn't cause an ACPI event it looks like it is handled by gnome-settings-daemon, tho
<bemjb> ugh.
<jahrome_> hi room
<multiplatinum> hey jahrome_
<uRock> hi jar
<jahrome_> bet now for your own Guttenberg Keyboard http://cgi.ebay.de/290535895248
<ruan> sudo chmod -r /etc/fstab ?
<dnivra> hello. when I run 'apt-get update', it downloads package lists for natty. I am running maverick though! what is wrong? how can I make it download the maverick lists?
<jahrome_> :D
<Benkinooby> Hi, this is a (sub-)networking question. If i connect 3 computers A,B,C (1 NIC each) to a switch, is it possible to enable communication A-B and A-C but prevent communication B-C at the same time only by subnetting?
<bemjb> (I just noticed that I said "ugh.", but I swear I didn't type that. Ghost in the machine...)
<uRock> jahrome_, is that all you came here for?
<multiplatinum> jahrome_,  check my PM
<ruan> it's tho-ugh.
<jahrome_> i didn't get anything multiplatinum
<bemjb> ruan: duh. now the typo makes sense. :-)
<multiplatinum> jahrome_,  you did, make sure you checked everything
<jahrome_> uRock: actually, yes, i don't have other problems with my ubottu ;)
<uRock> !ops spam jahrome_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ruan> lol
<ruan> sudo chmod -r /etc/fstab  is this the right approach to editing fstab?
<aperson> Is there a way to emulate a key being held down?
<erUSUL> ruan: no;
<erUSUL> ruan: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ruan> erUSUL: thanks
<Benkinooby> aperson, why'd you want to do that?
<franchoy> how to auto detect my headphones and disable laptop speakers/ im using maverick..can't find any answers online
<franchoy> thanks..:)
<aperson> Benkinooby↳ short answer: minecraft
<paulholbrook> There's a feature that prompts you with the appropriate package install command if you type a command and it isnt installed.  What package is that feature in?  (IE, I have  friend who sees that feature, but on my Ubuntu VPS, I don't see that feature.)
<Odaym> beware from Back In Time, it's a very unintelligible backup tool
<itaylor57> minecraft must be some addicting game
<dnivra> how can I reload my gnome panel? currently i get an error when I try to add indicator applet. i would like to reset it so I can add the indicator applet to the panel.
<tsimpson> paulholbrook: command-not-found
<ruan> aperson: is it shift?
<aperson> ruan↳ indeed
<Benkinooby> aperson, sorry can help you. i asked because i thought the problem could be solved otherways
<Odaym> i was backing up now, and it had failed to backup one file that i new was damaged, so it finalized and said it was completed successfully while in reality it stopped there and didnt continue
<jrib> Grav: I googled the version you had, and saw it come up in launchpad :)
<Benkinooby> can't
<ruan> aperson: there is a way to hold shift without emulating the key, but i dont know if it works on ubuntu
<paulholbrook> tsimpson: thanks!
<aperson> ruan↳ I'm aware
<abdel_> hi people
<aperson> ruan↳ currently, I know of no way to achieve it on linux
<Benkinooby> ruan: are you speaking about caps-lock?
<ruan> press i and shift roughly at the same time
<ruan> it is java so im not sure if that is shared
<ruan> that glitch or whatever it is
<Grav> jrib:  Thanks a lot. I would have never found it without your help.
<MrMintanet2> Test
<MrMintanet2> Ok
<jrib> Grav: no problem
<misha680> hi guys, if I am setting up a development environment on a late 2010/early 2011 MacBook Pro for work on the Wine project with 8 gb of RAM, would I be better off installing 32 bit Ubuntu with PAE or 64 bit?
<misha680> My understanding is that some drivers work better on 32 bit...
<abdel_> please this question is quite diferent but just thought I should ask:
<MrMintanet2> I have a hard drive hooked up to a Vantec USB to IDE/SATA adapter.  The disk that is plugged into it positively contains data, but the drive does not show anything.  How can I get this drive to mount without formatting it?  I have a lot of data on it.
<abdel_> please can anybody help me with jn0-120 latest dumps (2010 - 2011)
<AceRimmer> looking for a how-to for compiling for a different kernel version  then what i'm currently booted on
<sipior> misha680: start with 64-bit. if your hardware works, stick with it.
<misha680> sipior: ok will try thx
<ruan> MrMintanet2: is it NTFS? what type of file system is it?
<MrMintanet2> How can I check?
<MrMintanet2> I truly do not know
<MrMintanet2> ruan, I would assume NTFS, but I am not 100% sure
<aperson> xsendkeycode seems to be what I'm looking for
<Martin_vW> Hi, I'm having troubles with my keyboard layouts - Ubuntu always screws them up when I login. I want to have two layouts: US and German-nodeadkeys. US should be default, and German-nodeadkeys should only be used as long as I press the toggle button Caps Lock. If I configure this and do a logout & login, then is a third layout is suddenly automatically added to the list: German (with dead keys). Also, although the keyboard applet indicates US as the curre
<abdel_> anybody with jn0-120 dumps please
<MrMintanet2> ruan, I have no idea... :S
<abdel_> kingly help me out
<ruan>  forgot the command :S
<Jeruvy> MrMintanet: use the disk utility tool to find out if it mounted and what it is.    System -> administration -> Disk Utility
<ruan> why is my desktop wallpaper rotating?
<MrMintanet2> Jeruvy, It shows the disk, but no information.
<MrMintanet2> It is /sdb
<uRock> ruan, right click the desktop and choose a non rotating wall paper
<sneakyimp> anyone around :D
<sneakyimp> ?
<plmx> Anyone here that knows what MOD4-Q is supposed to do? It puts my computer in standby, even when I redefine mod4-q (windows-q) to some other action. In preferences/keyboard shortcuts, MOD4-Q is not mapped at all.
<MrMintanet2> Jeruvy, I think this disk may be NTFS
<AbhijiT> !ask | sneakyimp
<ubottu> sneakyimp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<uRock> sneakyimp, what is plaging you?
<Harpyas> ubunut
<Harpyas> *ubuntu
<sneakyimp> i can't login into ubuntuforums.org
<Harpyas> noob
<Harpyas> lolz jkjk
<uRock> sneakyimp, the forums are having issues today
<sneakyimp> ok hew
<sneakyimp> phew
<MrMintanet2> Jeruvy, I think this disk may be NTFS
<uRock> sneakyimp, servers started messing up last night
<Jeruvy> MrMintanet: It must say something, can you screenshot it and upload it?
<aeiah> although i can log in just fine. maybe im special
<MrMintanet2> It says the disk's serial no.
<MrMintanet2> I am installing MountManager
<MrMintanet2> I will update
<sneakyimp> another issue...rather tangential but still hoping for help.  I'm trying to get Eclipse/PDT to help me debug local Apache/PHP install
<ruan> install the ntfs config tool
<Jeruvy> !enter | MrMintanet
<ubottu> MrMintanet: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Harpyas> can i spam?
<ruan> or mountmanager if it works
<Odaym> sneakyimp problem getting Eclipse you mean?
<DaGeek247> !guidelines | Harpyas
<ubottu> Harpyas: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MrMintanet2> Harpyas, Spam away.
<akaustav> Hi people. Is there a way to set Ubuntu 10.10 to keep the NTFS partitions mounted with execute permissions on even after restart?
<Harpyas> naw, i dont want 2 b banned
<sneakyimp> I have Eclipse debugging CLI just fine, but whenever I try to debug as web page, it just launches firefox and runs the entire script, ignoring break points
<Odaym> yes this is a problem i have with Netbeans as well
<Odaym> breakpoints are an issue
<MrMintanet2> People who pipe ubottu nags are QQ babies.  Don't worry.
<Odaym> just goes over them like nothing
<uRock> Harpyas, do you have an Ubuntu related question?
<Benkinooby> Hi, this is a (sub-)networking question. If i connect 3 computers A,B,C (1 NIC each) to a switch, is it possible to enable communication A-B and A-C but prevent communication B-C at the same time only by subnetting?
<Odaym> put more
<Odaym> :\
<FloodBot3> Odaym: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sneakyimp> i realize this is rather specific topic for ubuntu forums, but thought there might be devs here to help
<Odaym> with Netbeans when i put more, it sometimes works
<Harpyas> @uRock no im just here to listen
<Harpyas> im bored
<uRock> k
<ska> Whats a good solid desktop printer with ethernet for ubuntu?? recommendations?
<Harpyas> i dont even have ubuntu
<misha680> if I use 32-bit with PAE, am I still able to use regular 32 bit drivers?
<sipior> misha680: yes.
<juk> akaustav: partitions don't have permissions so far
<misha680> sipior: great, thank you
<lcuk> Hey, my ubuntu has a desktop picture that is linked in the gconf settings to an unmounted folder, but the picture is still visible - can anyone tell me where the setting is stored?
<lcuk> errr cached
<MrMintanet2> How do I format a drive that has gone queer?
<akaustav> juk: I am not sure what that means.
<tsimpson> !language | MrMintanet2
<ubottu> MrMintanet2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sacarlson> Harpyas: well if you smart maybe you can help some people here with questions you know about,  they will love you for it
<juk> lcuk: somewhere in  /usr/share/backgrounds/
<Harpyas> lolzlolzlolz
<MrMintanet2> tsimpson, Is there something wrong with using the word "queer"?
<juk> akaustav: me too
<freakabcd> tsimpson, lol. queer meaning ;strange;
<sipior> MrMintanet2: you should accept the drive as it is, and appreciate what makes it special.
<Harpyas> what were its parents both gay
<freakabcd> please check on dict.org if you wish
<tsimpson> MrMintanet2: depending on the context, sure
<lcuk> juk, that does not sound right: its user configurable and not system
<lcuk> its a photo from my camera
<MrMintanet2> tsimpson, Was the context of my question inappropriate or offensive?  If so, please elaborate as to how it was, and I will retract my comment.  Otherwise, I am afraid I will have to continue using the dreaded word "queer".
<juk> lcuk: ah
<lcuk> thanks for tip though, I am looking there
<DaGeek247> MrInternet it should be possible with gparted.
<Harpyas> lolzlolzlozlz
<MrMintanet2> tsimpson, To be frank, I find your language pipe gripe a bit queer.
<juk> lcuk: run serach under home then
<DaGeek247> lol
<Harpyas> lolzlolzlolzlolz
<tsimpson> MrMintanet2: the factoid is informational, now stop trying to bait me
<Harpyas> queer
<MrMintanet2> !idiot | tsimpson
<juk> !atitude | MrMintanet2:
<MrMintanet2> Pfft
<MrMintanet2> A bit sensitive?
<juk> MrMintanet2: no, you shouldn't point it out
<DaGeek247> MrInternet yes, so its wise to not be mean.
<BluesKaj> !COC | MrMintanet2
<ubottu> MrMintanet2: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Benkinooby> what is the best place to ask subnetting questions?
<MrMintanet2> What a joke.
<MrMintanet2> Whatever.
<tsimpson> Benkinooby: for general network stuff, ##networking
<Benkinooby> tsimpson, thank you
<raido> Benkinooby: BTW, ipcalc will be your friend
<Wulfy> radio do it the proper way and get some pen and paper! (shudders from the thought of ccna)
<raido> Wulfy: Yikes!
<raido> dashua: Fellow Jerseyan?
<ajitam> Hi I can't get samba to work.  I did "smbpasswd -a <username>" added user to /etc/samba/smbusers and add sharing to smb.config
<uRock> raido, I cheat and use IPCalc as well
<raido> uRock: Thats not cheatin. Its sanity preservation.
<uRock> lol
<MrMintanet2> How do you force unmount?
<Odaym> hmmm
<raido> MrMintanet2: -f
<Odaym> maybe ..
<Odaym> yea
<Odaym> hehe
<FloodBot3> Odaym: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrMintanet2> radio, Can you be more specific?
<sneakyimp> Can anyone tell me how to get Eclipse to work debugging PHP scripts run via Apache?  I have eclipse debugging PHP via CLI just fine but when I try to "debug as web page" then it just launches a browser that runs the entire script, ignoring all my breakpoints.
<uRock> floodbot ftw!
<raido> umount -f /dev
<sneakyimp> yes, this is on Ubuntu
<juk> MrMintanet2: kill processes which binds on it
<uRock> FunnyLookinHat, cloak is no good when you let it log you into a room before freenode accepts the password, just saying
<FunnyLookinHat> uRock, guess it's a good thing I don't really care about being cloaked...  ;)
<Lantizia> are there any tools that can copy files... but can handle copying from a linux filesystem to a dos one correctly? (as in deal with symbols a dos filesystem can't handle)
<uRock> FunnyLookinHat, 8)
<Indeede> Hi, I'm trying to install libsfml-audio1.5 but it cant locate the package, is there a repository I need to add to my source list?
<MrMintanet2> When I try to unmount a drive, I get the following error:  "Failed to unmount.  Cannot open /media/.hal-mtab.
<Logan_WP> !info libsfml-audio1.5 | Indeede
<ubottu> Indeede: Package libsfml-audio1.5 does not exist in maverick
<Indeede> so i'm SOL?
<Logan_WP> Indeede: it seems to have only existed in Lucid
<drc> sneakyimp: there is a eclipse channel here (#eclipse)...might get more help there
<MrMintanet2> radio, I do not have "unmount" as a valid command.
<abdel_> hello
<sneakyimp> drc: thx!
<abdel_> how ya doing
<Logan_WP> !ot | abdel_
<ubottu> abdel_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uRock> there is a #apache, but there are only 9 people there
<raido> MrMintanet2: "umount"
<MrMintanet2> Logan_WP, Get friends.
<Logan_WP> excuse me?
<MrMintanet2> Rude
<kothaguy_Ubuntu1> which is the best version which supports sd card and battery for acer aspire one 532h(A0532h)
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> is there an ubuntu tablet with touch support already?
<Logan_WP> !attitude | MrMintanet2
<ubottu> MrMintanet2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<tsimpson> Indeede: libsfml-audio1.6 is the one in maverick
<uRock> MrMintanet2, you haven't made many yourself
<MrMintanet2> uRock, That's because a vast majority of you are smug.
<Logan_WP> sivang: the last time I checked, no, I do not think there is a mass-market Ubuntu tablet
<juk> MrMintanet2: pastebin output of mount
<sacarlson> Lantizia: for one what dos format are you talking about fat16? fat32?, ntfs?  what files are you playing with?
<MrMintanet2> juk, Got it, thanks though.
<Lantizia> sacarlson, all of them fat16/32/ntfs... every day files that include chars like : and \
<Indeede> thanks
<sivang> Logan_WP: I just want a proper tablet UX for my ideapad
<sivang> Logan_WP: is there something for it?
<sacarlson> Lantizia: do they need to be opened in dos?  or can they just be tar'ed and moved there?
<Lantizia> sacarlson, they need to be opened in dos/windows yes
<Indeede> what happens when 1.5 is listed as a dependency, will the install fail?
<sacarlson> Lantizia: well there are tools to rename files like pyrename if file names are your only problem
<marchingknight11> can someone help me get my nvidia graphics driver working on 10.10
<tsimpson> Indeede: it will probably fail, yes
<DaGeek247> bye
<Lantizia> sacarlson, i don't want something to rename my original files... i want something that can copy my files and handle naming the destination file appropriately for the filesystem it's going to
<Hotmedal> 10.04 here and strage problem: windows become unresponsive to mouse by varying degrees, alt+tab doesn't work, along with other window switching key combos
<MrMintanet2> Does anyone experience a problem with Pandora over Adobe AIR?  I have a strange black box at the bottom of my window, and it drives me crazy!
<marchingknight11> anyone have help with nvidia graphics driver for 10.10
<sacarlson> Lantizia: well again you don't say what type of file or application you are playing with,  why not just tell the originator not to use those symbols
<Hotmedal> but inside the window, everything works fine
<juk> ask | marchingknight11
<juk> !ask | marchingknight11
<ubottu> marchingknight11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lantizia> sacarlson, and again your missing the point, it doesn't matter what type of file or what application opens them... the files are named the way they are and that is that
<MrMintanet2> marchingknight11, Click System, Administration, Third Party Drivers, and see if your video card shows up.
<NielsMkn> erm what?!
<bilig> Hello, Ubuntu  netbook 10.10 on HP mini, I need to disable touchpad while typing any one knows how to do that?
<NielsMkn> How is this channel different from the omg!ubuntu! channel? :S
<MrMintanet2> bilig, Disable "while typing"?  I could see it being able to be disabled fully, but not "while typing".
<juk> bilig: isn't it supposed to be in HP handbook
<uRock> NielsMkn, this channel is for people seeking help not memes
<Lantizia> sacarlson, lets say the file is called...  "File: sacarlson is 'missing' \the\ point" which is perfectly valid on Linux... on windows it's not due to the :, the ', and the \... I want something that can copy that file to a dos/win filesystem and appropriately deal with the issue
<marchingknight11> mrmintanet2: there is no system>administratio>third party drivers
<tsimpson> NielsMkn: this is the official Ubuntu support channel, the omg ones are not
<NielsMkn> lol
<NielsMkn> ah I see
<Hotmedal> so... no takers for weird problem?
<MrMintanet2> marchingknight11, Sorry.  "Additional Drivers".  Not "Third Party"
<MrMintanet2> It's the first thing that lists in the menu when you click "Administration"
<NielsMkn> btw is proxy support going to be added to ubuntu one in 11?
<firekraag> T'/quit
<MrMintanet2> Hotmedal, Reboot your computer.
<Hotmedal> I do that EVERY TIME it happens
<marchingknight11> mrmintanet2: i get nvidia accelerated graphics driver.  when i install it and reboot, i get only a command prompt, no gnome
<MrMintanet2> marchingknight11, Do you have google handy?
<marchingknight11> yes
<sacarlson> Lantizia: well you would need to rename it since the symbols are part of the file name.  maybe you need this tool too rename back again to it's original. so maybe just package it inside a tar file that still supports the filename structure it started from
<humbolt> why bothering to create yet another window manager
<MrMintanet2> marchingknight11, It would be best to use it.  There are about 20 different guides that explain how to do this step-by-step.
<humbolt> this is such a stupid move
<bilig> MrMintanet2, well i have searched on google and some people have been talking about this, they say go to System>Preferences ... but i cant find System>Preferences anywhere
<marchingknight11> mrmintanet2: and ive tried them all
<humbolt> while of course, the wayland move makes a lot of sense
<uRock> !google | MrMintanet2
<Lantizia> sacarlson, i don't want a tar!
<ubottu> MrMintanet2: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<sacarlson> Lantizia: there are many things to package a file or just a tool to rename your choice
<humbolt> however, Linux is a really bad development environment. Things move to quickly and nerver become stable
<Logan_WP> !ot | humbolt
<ubottu> humbolt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<juk> humbolt: stop
<Lantizia> sacarlson, and such a tool isssss? oh look were back at my question :P
<MrMintanet2> You guys are way too sensitive.
<sacarlson> Lantizia: well not hard to write a bash file with sed to do it
<marchingknight11> and you have yet to say a helpful word
<Logan_WP> MrMintanet2: if you continue to criticize us, you will be kicked from this channel
<sacarlson> Lantizia: for rename that is
<Hotmedal> the only window that I am capable of acessing is this chat
<bilig> does any one know how to go to system preferences in ubuntu netbook?
<MrMintanet2> marchingknight11, Give me a moment, and I will look it up on google for you.
<Hotmedal> so I have nothing else to possibly do
<MrMintanet2> marchingknight11, What video card do you have installed?  Nvidia   _______  ?
<marchingknight11> mrmintanet2: 310M
<researcher1> hello friends
<shibboleth> anyone here have any experience getting linksys ae1000 USB wireless adapter to work?
<Logan_WP> researcher1: hello friend
<Logan_WP> !anyone | shibboleth
<ubottu> shibboleth: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MrMintanet2> marchingknight11, Are you 32 or 64 OS?
<marchingknight11> mrmintanet2: 64
<NielsMkn> erm I can't even keep up!
<calculatelinux> hello
<calculatelinux> I am ubuntu user :P
<sacarlson> Lantizia: I have an idea for your script make a directory for dos that is just sym links of the dos format that your bash file will translate to the linux/mac/bsd format in another directory that keeps the files
<researcher1> its so nice that there are so many helpful perosns
<calculatelinux> I need information how to get information about network traffic
<NielsMkn> This is madness!
<Hotmedal> no, sparta...
<NielsMkn> hah thought so :P
<juk> !weireshark | calculatelinux
<juk> !wireshark | calculatelinux
<NielsMkn> so why ubuntu and not linux mint? :o
<juk> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.11-4build0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 714 kB, installed size 1812 kB
<calculatelinux> ;D
<Lantizia> sacarlson, I'm just going to make a wrapper for cp but the point of me asking was to see if such a tool ALREADY EXISTED! to prevent me from remaking what has likely already been made
<MrMintanet2> marchingknight11, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10169674&postcount=2
<NielsMkn> :(
<DJones> craigbass1976: NielsMkn Thats not really a support question, you're probably best asking that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<NielsMkn> oh thanks
<Hotmedal> I have an on-topic question ...
<sacarlson> Lantizia: that should also work,  and you could be right something might already exist that's better,  I just don't work with dos so I can not say
 * Hotmedal doing nothing
<marchingknight11> mrmintanet2: i don't understand.  first my problem is not a blank screen, its a lack of a desktop.  second, this suggests a problem with booting from a live cd, not on an installation
<marchingknight11> mrmintanet2: to clarify, i get a terminal, but no gnome
<sacarlson> Lantizia: but you could write your cp in bash with sed
<novoid> I failed in creating a bootable USB stick using OS X, WindowsXP Pro, and Debian GNU/Linux :-(
<MrMintanet2> marchingknight11, type startx
<MrMintanet2> What happens?
<novoid> What does this usb-creator tool do? Just dd the content to the stick?
<marchingknight11> mrmintanet2: i get an error that says no display found or something.  i currently have the driver uninstalled so i can seek help
<NielsMkn> ok I'm out
<kalle_kanin> Hi, I'm running win7 and jolicloud on separate partitions on my netbook. Yesterday jolicloud did som system updates, and now It's booting directly, without the boot loader/grub giving me the option to choose between booting win7/jolicloud. Is there any easy way I can make this boot loader appear again? All i have is my netbook without optical drive, internet and an 8Gig usb drive.
<Odaym> i can't enter #java..invite only
<Odaym> do you know if i can write J2ME and have it work with Nokia?
<Odaym> and what is Qt (Nokia)
<AbhijiT> !register | Odaym
<MrMintanet2> marchingknight11, try this command, please.  lspci | grep VGA
<ubottu> Odaym: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Odaym> is it there programming language?
<Odaym> it's invite only, AbhijiT
<lestat> Odaym: no it's not
<AbhijiT> Odaym, you need to register your nick
<lestat> Odaym: you just need a registered nick name
<tsimpson> Odaym: Qt is a development toolkit based on C++
<drc> Odaym: ##java may work
<tsimpson> you need to be registered to join ##java
<Odaym> i identified
<Odaym> it worked, thank you
<Hotmedal> MEANWHILE: a silent lurker lurks unwillingly
<BluesKaj> so why lurk ? :)
<novoid> Somebody can help me getting a bootable USB stick with 10.10?
<Hotmedal> because I can not do anything else
<Hotmedal> can't change focused window
<bonjoyee> novoid: did you try startup disk creator in ubuntu?
<juk> !usb | novoid
<ubottu> novoid: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Hotmedal> can't even move or resize the current window
<Logan_WP> !repeat | Hotmedal
<ubottu> Hotmedal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<novoid> bonjoyee: well, that's the fun thing: I do not have Ubuntu yet. So I tried the described method in OS X, WinXP Pro and even a dd in Debian GNU/Linux. Non of them worked.
<sosaited> Really off-topic, but I can't find any other way to get an answer to this. Can someone PLEASE tell of a Youtube clip which has a sarcastic "I am sorry" ?
<juk> novoid: unetbootin?
<Hotmedal> Logan_WP appreciate the advice, but I can't go to that website
<MrMintanet2> Hotmedal, Can you at least open terminal?
<Hotmedal> or do anything else
<Hotmedal> a terminal is opened (irssi)
<MrMintanet2> Can you access it?
<researcher1> whats the way to correct the fingerprint error
<Hotmedal> yes
<MrMintanet2> Hotmedal, Try this:  sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sacarlson> novoid: well if you have windows already then unetbootin seems most people get working as I see juk already has told you
<juk> novoid: you should make it bootable, not just dd
<novoid> juk: what's this unetbootin?
<Logan_WP> !unetbootin | novoid
<ubottu> novoid: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sacarlson> juk: I think dd will make a bootable if the image is setup to be bootable
<AbhijiT> !unetbootin | novoid
<juk> novoid: yes check it too
<AbhijiT> :(
<novoid> juk: make it bootable? cfdisk showed 2GB of free space after dd - nothing to select to make it bootable :-(
<ktc1> hello ubuntu-people. i have a question. when i try to use my webcam/microphone over tinychat/skype, a window appears that says "click allow, close or try again" but there is no "allow" button.. only close and try again.. anyone have any clue how to allow this?
<novoid> If I want to test Ubuntu without modifying my hdd first, do I have to create a persistent USB stick upfront or can I test and afterwards instal Ubuntu using the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick ?
<MrMintanet2> novoid, Yes.  That's how it works.
<Hotmedal> MrMintanet2 I did it, to no effect
<sneakyimp> How does one add programs to the applications menu?
<MrMintanet2> Hotmedal, did you reboot?
<Hotmedal> no
<MrMintanet2> Try rebooting
<novoid> MrMintanet2: Sorry, my question was this *or* that and now I do not know what you mean by "yes" ;-)
<Hotmedal> ok
<ndan> gah, my mouse works at login -- however when getting in my user account it isn't working -- its a laptop mouse
<MrMintanet2> novoid, You can do it either way...
<novoid> MrMintanet2: ah, OK. then I have to do the complicated long list of commands only once ;-) Why is creating Ubuntu-USB-stic so complicated? grml.org needs just one single dd-command!
<ktc1> is there anyone available to help me?
<Logan_WP> !anyone | ktc1
<ubottu> ktc1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MrMintanet2> novoid, I would think the "complicated" part of this is that you don't know what you're doing.  What operating system are you using to create the USB boot?
<ktc1> when i try to use my webcam/microphone over tinychat/skype, a window appears that says "click allow, close or try again" but there is no "allow" button.. only close and try again.. anyone have any clue how to allow this?
<ndan> ubuntu usb stick?   i either user unetbootin or usb-disk-creator-gtk
<MrMintanet2> ktc1, What is your question?
<ktc1> mrmintanet2: didnt you see it?
<ndan> why isn't my mouse working when i log into the user but works at log in?  this happens sometimes with my keyboard -- sticky keys get turns on but i didn't see nething in accessibility
<novoid> MrMintanet2: Oh I am familiar with cfdisk and dd but I do think that this process is pretty complicated. Take a look at grml.org. They need one single dd and that is it. I am using Debian GNU/Linux to create the Ubuntu-Stick. I also found debs of this usb-creator-gtk but it does not work at all :-(
<MrMintanet2> ktc1, It would really help a lot if you would post an accurate "quotation" of your error message.  Try to repost the error verbatim.
<MrMintanet2> novoid, Why not just create a live CD?
<ktc1> MrMintanet2: ill pm you, is that ok?
<novoid> MrMintanet2: my latptop has no optical drive.
<novoid> MrMintanet2: lenovo X200s
<MrMintanet2> ktc1, No.  Post in the forum so people don't think I'm a worthless guy
<cannonball> My sound stopped working after this last update yesterday (10.10).  I used ubuntuforums advice and removed linux-sound-base, alsa-base, and alsa-utils, then reinstalled them.  It says "grep: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory".
<bilig> hello, please help, im getting crazy, i need to go to System>Preferences in Ubuntu Netbook 10.10 anyone?
<cannonball> I can modprobe snd-hda-intel and it loads everything and works.
<ruan> what are the chances of an ubuntu update failing?
<MrMintanet2> cannonball, Check third party drivers in Administration?
<cannonball> What do I need to put (I assume in /etc/modules) to make snd-card-0 alias to snd-hda-intel?
<cannonball> Hmm, now that it's loaded, I'm going to try removing and reinstalling the packages.  BRB
<UbuN2> hi i was wondering is there always a ip connected too ubuntu for updates or something
<MrMintanet2> UbuN2, Can you rephrase the question...?
<UbuN2> i dont get why i see a ip connected to me all the time from netherlands
<bilig> Hello , is there a way to go to System>Preferences in Ubuntu netbook?
<MrMintanet2> UbuN2, What is the IP address...?
<UbuN2> 62.41.85.91
<UbuN2> no matter wht i do its always connected to ubuntu
<sacarlson> novoid: well what I have used is install from boot direct from an iso image on hard disk with grub2,  if you already have debian installed you can probly use that
<novoid> schmidtm: sorry: lilo
<Hotmedal> ok so I did sudo shutdown now to while ubuntu was downloading packages for 10.10 and while shutting down it got stuck at the terminal screen (with colored asterisks) so  I pressed the power button for a while
<Hotmedal> no lasting damage, I hope?
<ktc1> MrMintanet2: http://i.imgur.com/c5upb.png <- this is the problem
<Hotmedal> *to in first line is typo
<sacarlson> novoid: with something like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<UbuN2> Any idea MrMintanet2
<juk> novoid: i didn't find anywhere where using only dd and cfdisk
<MrMintanet2> UbuN2, What ports is it using?
<MrMintanet2> ktc1, Install Adobe Flash...
<sacarlson> novoid:  cool new thing that grub2 has is boot from iso,  lilo last I looked can't do it
<MrMintanet2> ktc1, Install Adobe Flash from the software center.
<UbuN2> mmm
<ktc1> MrMintanet2: : i have adobe flash installed
<juk> novoid: ubuntu help they use fdisk ubuntu iso and syslinux loader
<ktc1> MrMintanet2: hmm, okay
<MrMintanet2> ktc1, "Adobe" flash...
<UbuN2> just gonna check MrMintanet2
<MrMintanet2> UbuN2, I looked, but can't find anything useful
<juk> novoid: scroll to the footer there's usfull links
<ymonir> hello guys - i have problem to watch  avi file = i dont know how to solve it - any help
<juk> novoid: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<ktc1> MrMintanet2: adobe flash plugin is the only one, except "adobe flash plugin for mozilla" which i have.
<RzaRza> I have a question regarding OTR encryption, anyone here using it?
<MrMintanet2> UbuN2, This is what I found:  I'm sure you probably already have this...  http://who.is/whois/eurorings.net/
<MrMintanet2> ktc1, Let's try this...
<itaylor57> UbuN2: how are you determing you have that connection?
<juk> !partitioning | cfdisk poor choise novoid:
<ubottu> cfdisk poor choise novoid:: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ResQue> i get a strange errpr when i try to run apt-get update. any ideas guys? "Buss Error (core dumped). 0&""
<yuan> i'm try linux
<rokyronnie> I've a problem
<novoid> If there is any developer reading this: take a look at grml.org live distro: they offer a LOT easier way to get a bootable stick or install their system. I do think that Ubuntu can be optimized here a lot.
<UbuN2> netstat -ntup | awk '{print $5}' | cut -d: -f1 | sort | uniq -c | sort -n
<UbuN2> netstat -ntu | awk '{print $5}' | cut -d: -f1 | sort | uniq -c | sort -n
<ymonir> ok - some how i solved the problem
<ResQue> when i run apt-get update i get this error "Reading package lists... Error!
<ResQue> E: Read error - read (14: Bad address)". can anyone help me please?
<juk> novoid: so go for it why asking
<UbuN2> think its port 80
<UbuN2> nope one second
<MrMintanet2> ktc1, Try this:  http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_10.2_for_Linux_(.deb)
<MrMintanet2> ktc1, Copy/Paste the entire link (including the
<MrMintanet2> ktc1, Copy/Paste the entire link (including the (.deb) part).
<MrMintanet2> novoid, Are you using the same USB?  Perhaps the USB is at fault...?
<LinuxNoob> but, for my question, when i boot up , get past bios, and post, right before the login screen where i enter my ubuntu login and password, it gives me a bunch of errors one i can rememeber being i950 or osmething like that
<novoid> question related to encrypted $HOME: is there a fixed size for that or grows/shrinks the encrypted $HOME with its used content size?
<LinuxNoob> ie95..etc.. and i get a few more errors
<novoid> MrMintanet2: yes, I am sure.
<madwill> i do not feel like lts means its more stable in a computer running services
<thams> My Ubuntu won't boot. It displays the boot splash screen and doesn't go beyond. What can I do?
<juk> !stable
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<MrMintanet2> novoid, Obviosuly there isn't some "black magic" going on here.  You obviously have a bigger problem going on...  Are you sure your system is configured to boot to USB devices properly in the BIOS?
<madwill> ok i got it ;)
<UbuN2> yep MrMintanet2 port 80
<novoid> MrMintanet2: I can't test it again with another stick because the only WinXP Computer here at our institute is maintained by the admins and I have to go and get an admin to enter Adminstrator password every time this Ubuntu-tools starts. And it quits after each error. -> dumb tool :-(
<novoid> MrMintanet2: yes, I can boot any other live dstro without problme.
<UbuN2> strange thanks for trying anyways :)
<MrMintanet2> novoid, are you sure your downloaded Ubuntu .iso isn't corrupt?
<juk> novoid: i told you try unetbootin and other websites
<ruan> check the md5sum
<novoid> MrMintanet2: good point. Let's check ...
<ktc1> MrMintanet2: I solved the problem, found solution here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1526092    -   thanks for trying to help and im stupid that i didnt search more on the web.
<apocalyptiq> juk: it adds x to files and directories
<MrMintanet2> ktc1, I am an idiot.  Don't thank me.  :)
<juk> !details | apocalyptiq
<ubottu> apocalyptiq: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<novoid> Where can I get the md5sums of the Ubuntu-ISOs?
<MrMintanet2> On the download page
<ktc1> MrMintanet2: why would you say that? you tried to help me and for that i am thankful :)
<genii-around> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<juk> !md5 > novoid
<ubottu> novoid, please see my private message
<novoid> juk: Sorry, my Windows admin has hit weekend and without admin password, those tools do nothing.
<MrMintanet2> ktc1, Modesty :)  Glad to have tried.
<juk> novoid: dont be
<xukun> hoi all. I just installed a new ssd as a OS disk but now I need to mount my old disk but I don;t know what it;s called. before they were /dev/md0 and /dev/md1
<apocalyptiq> juk: I have a problem with setting x for directories. I'm running Ubuntu version 10.10. When I try to do chmod -R 755 dir/, I get the following output: files and directories has 755, but i expected it to do files 655 and directories 755.
<rumpe1> xukun, sudo fdisk -l  should list it
<novoid> MrMintanet2: md5sum is OK
<sacarlson> novoid: well maybe virtualbox run inside windows might be an option to at least get a taiste of ubuntu
<rumpe1> apocalyptiq, then use chmod -R 644 and then chmod -R +X
<ymonir> no one here knows the command for checking if i have error or not ?
<novoid> schmidtm: yes but not if I want to test my hardware support: suspend, special keys, WLAN, external VGA, ...
<azertyu> hello my world
<MrMintanet2> novoid, perhaps you should just order one.  :)  I have no idea.  Sounds like you are one of those people who overcomplicate things... no offense.  I really can't understand how you could be having this problem creating this disk using every mainstream OS on the market... Just seems odd.  Something is wrong, and it sounds like you will need to troubleshoot it for some time...
<apocalyptiq> rumpe1, thanks :-)
<novoid> MrMintanet2: OK. TNX for help anyway. I'll go and find someone with a running Ubuntu in order to get this damn USB stick :-(
<sacarlson> novoid: I test wifi usb devices and network tests from within virtualbox
<ruan> i once ran ubuntu off VMware
<ruan> it went well
<UbuN2> ow MrMintanet2 it says clock applet
<Undisclosed99> does a low battery at startup have any influence on the amount of RAM loaded?
<alien2601> novoid, Ubuntu comes with Wubi which installs directly as an application within windows ..
<UbuN2> maybe its the something to with the clock
<ruan> Undisclosed99: i doubt it
<novoid> schmidtm: No, you"re testing the hand-over of your real hardware to the VM-drivers - that's a difference ;-)
<azertyu> by doing grep -R dataone /home/user i got a list of file which called dataone, what is the command for copying every file called dataone at the same time ?
<Undisclosed99> well when my battery isnt full and i start up i only see 744.4MiB instead of 2.7GiB
<novoid> alien2601: Sorry, I wanted to *install* Ubunto on my notebook in order to work with it. If it does not work, I change the whole system to Debian stable afterwards. I am coming from Debian unstable.
<^Mufassa> this is cool
<swapna> wow
<azertyu> i mean is it possible to Copy -R dataone /home/user to copy every file named dataone at same time is that  possible ?
<^Mufassa> never seen a place so helpfull
<ruan> lol
<novoid> question related to encrypted $HOME: is there a fixed size for that or grows/shrinks the encrypted $HOME with its used content size?
<MrMintanet2> UbuN2, Sounds like NTP
<UbuN2> i think so dude
<ymonir> iam having error always when i install any new application of plugin or what  ever ....
<ruan> ymonir: what is the error?
<eXpLoD>  if i have a directory named * on ~,how can i delete it?rm ~/* deltes everything
<ymonir> ruan  . how can i post the image for you
<Undisclosed99> how can i stop the system from thinking my battery is critically low?
<Abinadi> good morning peeps
<Djoef> Hi, Just installed ubuntu 10.10, I downloaded blender (www.blender.org) but I cannot execute it (permission denied) I use sudo ./blender and then the terminal tells me  "command not found"... ? what is going wrong here ?
<MrMintanet2> Undisclosed99, Charge your battery.
<Djoef> ah ok
<Djoef> chmod :)
<ymonir> ruan, how can i post you the error i always get
<ruan> Undisclosed99: disable the battery applet or whatever is running.. or charge the battery
<Djoef> sorry forgot
<swapna> how to access pc in lan from another remote pc
<ruan> ymonir: you can press print screen on the keyboard, then save to desktop and upload to imageshack.us
<Undisclosed99> ruan: the problem is that if my battery is fully charged and i take the mains off...it tells me its critical
<Abinadi> !pastbin | ymonir
<MrMintanet2> Undisclosed99, Are you sure your batt isn't going south?
<Undisclosed99> MrMintanet2: I thought that too, but its fine
<swapna> how to access pc in lan from another remote pc
<swapna> how to access pc in lan from another remote pc
<swapna> how to access pc in lan from another remote pc
<Undisclosed99> MrMintanet2: I have had this since I bought it
<FloodBot3> swapna: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Djoef> hm still when trying to run from a different partition, I am not allowed (I saved it there from within ubuntu) Should I change the permissions for this partition ? and how can I do that ? chmod 777 /dev/sda2 ?
<Djoef> Or should this be done differently ?
<Abinadi> ymonir: paste your info to httpe://www.pastebin.com
<ymonir> ruan. http://img718.imageshack.us/i/screenshotapk.png/
<sacarlson> swapna: access meaning files or do you want to run processes on it or see the graphic screen from remote and do stuf?
<velope> Djoef: try chmod a+b/ccc*uix/k___!11
<swapna> remote
<sre-su> When Ubuntu installation is done by default, how much space does the installer allocates for /,/boot etc for desktop system in percentage?
<rubenvaldez> conectate despues de las 15 hs pero en otro servidor...
<sacarlson> swapna: remote what evvirnment?  I'm guessing graphic so vnc then
<Djoef> velope, ?
<swapna> sacar;son: cant enable remote desktop from another remote pc
<rubenvaldez> nose en que pais estas ahora ????
<scp> Hi guys, After linux updated today, It's started booting automatically without giving me the option to choose between it av win7. Is there any easy way I can get this bootloader/grup up working again, without to much trouble?
<ymonir> Abinadi i cant open this link
<agile> hey all, about to pull the trigger on ordering a new laptop but a little trepidatious about ordering it with an ati m7820 vs an nvidia qfx 2800 or 3800.. how's the ati driver situation these days? I've only used nvidia for a long long time..
<sacarlson> swapna: well you can if you have ssh running on the remote side
<Abinadi> ymonir: try this one then:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ruan> can't see the full error
<rubenvaldez> dale hablamos suerte y un abrazo
<kresp0> im trying to use "ssh -D" to make a SOCKS proxy, but i cant make it work.
<kresp0> the server allows me to log in after "ssh -D 7070 user@server"
<kresp0> but when i configure firefox to use localhost:7070 as a SOCKS proxy, it just dont work
<kresp0> if i do telnet localhost 7070, it connects. but after a GET / HTTP/1.1 it drops the connection.
<ymonir> Abinadi : http://paste.ubuntu.com/568829/
<swapna> sacarlson : but if there is more than 1 pc connected to lan ... then the ip address wont give the correct pc
<ymonir> Abinadi: http://img718.imageshack.us/i/screenshotapk.png/
<sipior> kresp0: that sounds right. you're not speaking http to it. have you tried it with a web browser?
<Ubuntu-User> how to  install skype
<kresp0> yep sipior. with firefox and crome
<LjL> !skype | Ubuntu-User
<ubottu> Ubuntu-User: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<sacarlson> swapna: you saying that you have two systems on the same ip address?  maybe dhcpd is setup wrong or do you run ip static?
<sipior> kresp0: and what happens when you set the proxy information for those browsers?
<droidftw> `!ekiga
<droidftw> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<Abinadi> you can install skype on ubuntu but it is a piece of garbage right now.
<sipior> kresp0: also, you made sure to use a socks proxy, and not http proxy?
<kresp0> sipior: on firefox, it do nothing. just empty pages
<kresp0> on chromium, it says this error:
<kresp0>  "Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): Error desconocido."
<ruan> no response from proxy
<ruan> it seems
<sre-su> For / during installation, how much space should be allocated?
<ymonir> Abinadi : any suggestion ?
<sipior> kresp0: try issuing the ssh command with the -v switch, and see if anything interesting turns up.
<Abinadi> ymonir: I don't. sorry
<kresp0> ok, one sec sipio
<stianhj> sre-su, 20 Gb
<kresp0> sipior
<itaylor57> Abinadi: mine works ok
<Ubuntu-User> !Ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<ymonir> any one can help me with my error?
<swapna> sacarlson:i havent configured dhcp.and too dont have othr computer in lan.... -- its my doubt how to do it.. and also...the current problem is.... when i want enable settings on remote desktop view.. it shows only the local intenet connected users can only view my desktop
<Abinadi> sre-su: I allocated 50 GB which is plenty
<ymonir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568829/
<ymonir> http://img718.imageshack.us/i/screenshotapk.png/
<Djoef> Ok, is it possible that by default you are not allowed to execute files on a partition formatted as ntfs under windows. (shared partition) I can save files an edit them but not execute on my new install of ubuntu 10.10. In the properties of /media/DATA I did check the "allow execute files"..
<kresp0> sipior, all seems ok on the verbose output
<sre-su> Abinadi: stianhj: How much space in percentage the ubuntu installer takes, if its done by default?
<sipior> kresp0: what happens when you try using the proxy?
<Abinadi> itaylor57: I'm glad it's working for someone right now, but I couldn't get it to work at all.  It was buggy as hell
<sacarlson> swapna: the local user thing is a security setting I assume you are using in vino-server vnc
<kresp0> sipior, one sec
<itaylor57> Abinadi: my video and mic works; i talk reguarly with my daughter in australia
<stianhj> sre-su, i'm not sure
<coz_> ymonir,   so the chip is not supported  :(
<sysadm> i upgraded from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10, i am running kernel 2.6.35-25, i searched ubuntu forums for some guides to fix this problem and they were not helpful, PROBLEM: after upgrade i cant here sound from flash in firefox
<kresp0> ey, it says something sipior:
<kresp0> Connection to port 7777 forwarding to socks port 0 requested.
<stianhj> sre-su, i've always done that bit manually
<kresp0> debug1: channel 3: new [dynamic-tcpip]
<Abinadi> sre-su: I don't know what the percentage is but I thought allocating 50 GB was plenty with enough to let the system grow if it needed to
<kresp0> debug1: channel 3: free: dynamic-tcpip, nchannels 4
<Dazzled> any Chrome users here?
<kresp0> nothing more
<ymonir> coz_ what chip?
<sipior> kresp0: didn't you want 7070?
<ymonir> coz_ how can i solve it ?
<swapna> sacarlson ; nops no vnc installed
<sysadm> i upgraded from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10, i am running kernel 2.6.35-25, i searched ubuntu forums for some guides to fix this problem and they were not helpful, PROBLEM: after upgrade i cant here sound from flash in firefox
<madsurgeon> Hi, I have installed a fresh ubuntu 10.10 and it works all, except watching video on youtube. I have installed the Adobe flashplayer 10 package, but to no avail. The video area just stays black. What shall I do?
<Wulfy> Dazzled,  chrome os or google chrome the browser? (im the latter)
<Dazzled> Wulfy: the browser
<stianhj> Is there a fix for Intel wifi cards and 802.11n networks?
<coz_> ymonir,   in  your pastebin  " Not supported low-power chip with PCI id 14e4:4315!
<coz_>  "
<sre-su> stianhj: Abinadi: Alrigth. thanks
<Wulfy> Dazzled,  then yes theres one here
<kresp0> good point sipior, i changed to 7777 on both the ssh -D option and the firefox config
<Abinadi> itaylor57: I use it to talk to my family too (which is scattered all over creation), but I just could never get it working right in mavarick.
<No1> only sound ... sysadm
<ymonir> coz_ : ok but what is it for ? and how to solve it ?
<sacarlson> swapna: remote desktop is a vnc program called vino-server,  there are others but that is the default
<itaylor57> Dazzled: I use chromium
<sysadm> Nol, yes
<Dazzled> I'm reading this atm: http://beej.us/guide/bgnet/output/print/bgnet_A4.pdf
<ruan> teamviewer also works on ubuntu right?
<stianhj> madsurgeon, which browser?
<coz_> ymonir,   I am not sure there is a solution if the chip itself is not supported withtha firmware installer
<No1> sound ok on media player  ... sysadm
<sacarlson> swapna: you can also change the settings remotely with ssh with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<coz_> ymonir,   what is t his for?
<Dazzled> and whenever I copy something from the PDF, it switches } with {
<madsurgeon> stinhj: chromium
<sysadm> Nol, yes sound is ok in media player
<ruan> coz_: hes getting an error whilst trying to install a package
<madsurgeon> or firefox
<sre-su> stianhj: Abinadi: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html says 4GB for /
<Wulfy> Dazzled,  sorry unless theres a prity good reason i dont follow links especialy things like pdf's
<coz_> Dazzled,   copy what from a PDF?
<ymonir> coz_ iam chatting to you
<coz_> ruan,   ah I see
<Dazzled> c++ code :)
<sacarlson> swapna: if your not using vino to get better help you should specify what software you are having problems with
<Abinadi> ruan: yes. teamviewer works in linux
<stianhj> sre-su, as a minimum to install it, yes. but if you're going to install some stuff, you should have much more space
<coz_> ymonir,   yes I see that ,,apparenlty that firmware package is not going to install because the c hip the firmware is for is not supported
<Dazzled> it's just something minor, I'll cross check with FF, I was annoyed by it, but it's not really Ubuntu related
<ruan> ok, then add that to the remote access list
<ruan> nvm
<sre-su> stianhj: For more packages?
<swapna> sacarlson : that link was helpfull.. thanks a lot
<kresp0> sipior, still dont work. btw, i've added these 2 options someone give me "AllowTCPForwarding yes" and "PermitTunnel yes" and then restarted sshd
<coz_> Dazzled,  if you are tryiing to extract text or images from pdf  there is a command for those things
<sacarlson> swapna: well if it was helpfull then you are running veno-server?
<stianhj> sre-su, yes. when you install, let's say Inkscape or LibreOffice or something, that get's installed on / (normally)
<Abinadi> sre-su: 4 gb seems to be enough, but I was taking any chances and I had enough drive space to allocate it, so I did
<Dazzled> coz_ : well I'm trying to familiarize myself again with sockets :)
<Dazzled> but seems the document-viewer does this as well, I don't get why the } gets turned into a {
<blackxored> hello everbody, I wanted to know I've done it in the past, so I know it's possible, I kinda forgot, and since i'm about to do it again, I choose to ask, how you can use alternate CD to do a clean install while keeping your encryption setup?
<stianhj> sre-su, 20 gb is plenty of space.. if installed a lot of stuff.. and i've got 11 gigs free
<Dazzled> hmm, no it doesn't do it in document-viewer
<stianhj> sre-su: i've installed*
<sysadm> Nol ???
<juk> !oo | Dazzled:
<ubottu> Dazzled:: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #openoffice.org.
<madsurgeon> stianhj: firefox
<juk> !unoconv | Dazzled:
<stianhj> madsurgeon, and you've restarted the browser etc?
<No1> try to uninstall flash sysadm
<juk> !info unoconv
<ubottu> unoconv (source: unoconv): converter between OpenOffice.org document formats. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-6 (maverick), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<No1> and reinstall
<sysadm> Nol, i though of that
<blackxored> anyone???
<sysadm> Nol, i am testing holdon
<sre-su> stianhj: I was interested more in percentage actaully. Anyways, thanks. Abinadi
<Abinadi> sre-su: welcom
<madsurgeon> stianhj: yes, sure
<madsurgeon> No1: uninstalling flash sysadm - was that an answer for my problem?
<No1> maybe yes
<sysadm> Nol, didnt work
<l1nuxman_snooze> anyone use bluefish editor?
<azertyu> hello there
<madsurgeon> quit
<l1nuxman> I'm not sure if it's a bug or not but I can't see the cursor on the lines on some documents
<sysadm> i upgraded from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10, i am running kernel 2.6.35-25, i searched ubuntu forums for some guides to fix this problem and they were not helpful, PROBLEM: after upgrade i cant here sound from flash in firefox
<Abinadi> sysadm: have you installed the flash driver?
<Abinadi> I think it gets installed by default, but you might check
<sysadm> Abinadi, flash driver :S what is that, are you talking about flash plugin, flash plugin is installed
<keithl>  /join #ptawug
<Abinadi> sysadm: lol yeah, that is what I was talking abuout
<sysadm> Abinadi, ok its installed, flash elements play , but without sound
<zesoze> hi...I'm getting ubuntu 10.10 from official website and there is recommended the 32bits version, what is the any reason for that recommendation?
<ruan> what are the chances of an update failing?
<epop> im having alot of trouble with missing kernel headers errors whenever i try to install anything.  I've tried installing them from the console and from the package manager, but they fail installing.  I've posted an example of what I see when I try to install something here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/568838/
<zesoze> My machine is 64bits
<Abinadi> hmmmmm....
<epop> if you have tons of ram use 64bit, if you don't you might want to go with 32bit
<azertyu> by doing : grep -R files1 /home/user i got a liste of file named file1, now i want to copy all file named files1 on a specific directory how to do ?
<Abinadi> |sound | sysad
<Abinadi> ack
<Abinadi> !sound | sysadm
<sysadm> zesoze,  go for 64 bit, its more stable than before and thus more usable, GO FOR IT :)
<ubottu> sysadm: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<azertyu> by doing : grep -R files1 /home/user i got a liste of file named file1, now i want to copy all file named files1 on a specific directory how to do ?
<epop> i run 32bit on my laptop because i've heard 64bit is kinda bad on the battery life
<epop> and i only have 4gigs of ram in it
<sysadm> Abinadi, -_-"
<azertyu> anyone there ?
<azertyu> by doing : grep -R files1 /home/user i got a liste of file named file1, now i want to copy all file named files1 on a specific directory how to do ?
<Abinadi> epop: I have actually gotten better battery life using 64 bit on my HP dv7
<jon8> if this.. find * -type f -size 0 .. finds all files that have a size of 0 .. how can i delete those files as well
<Abinadi> sysadm: sorry if that doesn't help
<sysadm> i upgraded from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10, i am running kernel 2.6.35-25, i searched ubuntu forums for some guides to fix this problem and they were not helpful, PROBLEM: after upgrade i cant here sound from flash in firefox
<gagan_> hello IRC , i just started
<ruan> cp /home/user/file1* [directory to copy file1s to]
<ruan> something like that
<ResQue> it seems i have managed to mount a device /dev/sr0 twice, can anyone help me unmount it?
<No1> sysadm, try ===>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1409468&page=2
<No1> goodluck :)
<Gartral> Ok, I've been racking my noggin all morning trying too remember the name of an application that allowed one too start a secondary user-session in a window.. can anyone help me out?
<zesoze>  is a dell precision 670.....
<zesoze> with 8gb of ram....
<Abinadi> Gartral: are you talking about running your second session in something like a VirtualBox?
<Ubuntu-User> I love Ubuntu and its help / Forums
<MrBalle> Need helt with Ubuntu Server 10.10, am I perhaps in the right place? Don't wanna interrupt anyone so no hurry :)
<marotteo901> ciao
<trism> Gartral: xnest or xephyr
<azertyu> by doing : grep -R files1 /home/user i got a liste of file named file1, now i want to copy all file named files1 on a specific directory how to do ?
<maccy> anyone want to help me get my mouse back?
<ruan> what are the chances of an update failing?
<geekbri> azertyu: you should probably use the find command along with the -exec option
<Naru> Hi .    anyone knows DVWA? anyone used the distro?
<maccy> anyone?
<marotteo901> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<zesoze> sorry I have 3gb of ram not 8gb
<Abinadi> !topic | Naru
<ubottu> Naru: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<geekbri> MrBalle: what help do you need, asking a question is usually helpful :)
<azertyu> find for what purpose ? coz here to copy files geekbri
<zesoze> so is recommended install 64 bits ?
<maccy> does anyone know why a mouse might go invisible?
<Abinadi> !details | MrBalle
<ubottu> MrBalle: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ohsix> maccy: i think by default it'll disappear while you're typing
<ruan> zesoze: if you have less than 4gb it is recommended to use 32bit
<maccy> no, its not just that
<MrBalle> I have 2 CPUs (Xeons) in my server but can't seem to get Ubuntu to detect both even though BIOS does. Have changed kernel to i SMP one but still doesn't work.
<Gartral> trism: THANKS
<maccy> its compleatly gone
<geekbri> azertyu: well if all you want to do is copy files just type cp <filename> <file_destination>
<zesoze> thx
<maccy> as in i have to use the find pointer button to see it
<Abinadi> maccy: my mouse disappears by default when I'm typing on my laptop
<Jehiva> hi
<ohsix> 64bit ftw
<maccy> the mouse hasnt shown up since i started the computer
<azertyu> it is not easy as that
<clasnik> Whats the enviroment variable I need to set to force make to use -j4 all the time?
<Abinadi> maccy: try System>>Preferences>>Mouse
<gbear14275> can someone check to see if they have a "services" option under their administration menu?  I read an article that said there was a control panel for services (like there is for startup applications) but I don't have it
<ruan> floodbot is flooding?
<IdleOne> ruan: no
<azertyu> well
<ajitam> hi I manage to messup my samba. I did remove and then install again. But now I can get smb to run. Is there a way to completely remove smb and then install it again ?
<UbuN2> gbear14275, nope
<azertyu> a small question have no answer ?
<azertyu> what 's ubuntu ?
<ohsix> floodbot does generate a lot of lines for all the flooding it stops, though!
<IdleOne> !ubuntu > azertyu
<ubottu> azertyu, please see my private message
<ruan> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ruan> oh right
<MrBalle> geekbri; Abinadi; ubottu: I have 2 CPUs (Xeons) in my server but can't seem to get Ubuntu to detect both even though BIOS does. Have changed kernel to i SMP one but still doesn't work. Need more info?
<geekbri> MrBalle: that is a tough question, probably one i can't answer but when you do cat /proc/cpuinfo it shows both of them or no?
<Abinadi> MrBalle: ubottu is a bot and I don't have the answer to your dilemna.  sorry
<MrBalle> geekbri: No it doesn't...
<geekbri> MrBalle: well thats not good at all.
<mkquist_> ajitam: sudo apt-get remove --purge samba
<geekbri> MrBalle: I dont think i've got the tools to help answer this one for you... try #ubuntu-server
<MrBalle> geekbri: yeah... BIOS shows them but ubuntu doesn't.. Maybe I should check the BIOS if there's some idiotic checkbox to enable both even if it shows  both at boot...
<marcrouse> hi i suche logari81
 * rany27 what
<MrBalle> geekbri: ok thanks!
<marcrouse> where he is?
<ajitam> mkquist_: thx I'll try that
<Abinadi> ack
<marcrouse> Hellou, i suche Logari81, where he is?
<geekbri> MrBalle: i would defintley play with the bios settings a bit just to make sure its not something silly there.
<IdleOne> if he is not in this channel, we don't know.
<juk> MrBalle: how ubuntu supposed to detect cpu(s)?
<MrBalle> geekbri: Yeah, I'll do that as soon as I can. Thanks to everyone, I'll check with #ubuntu-server!
<juk> ah
<ruan> ok im going to restart for updates now. i hope it works
<mbeierl> marcrouse: from the looks of it, there is no one here by that nick right now
<MrBalle> juk: I mean it does not show the second one in cpuinfo :(
<juk> MrBalle: /proc/cpuinfo ?
<salvatore> salve
<droidftw> hey guys
<salvatore> hy
<juk> MrBalle: is doesnt show is it means not using?
<minimec> emulate3buttons in maverick 10.10? I thought that emulate3buttons was set 'true' in ubuntu. How would I have that again in maverick?
<MichealH> minimec, Was it something you installed before?
<SmokeyD_> hey everyone. I have a virtual machine with ubuntu server running in it. The machine is a clone of another machine. But the clone doesn't see the network interface
<SmokeyD_> the interface is a virtual intel network interface
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<SmokeyD_> but calling ifup eth0 says the network device is not found
<SmokeyD_> but lspci does show the network interface
<andycc> minimec, odd, 3 button emulation works for me
<joachim> No go
<Arunvkumarkc> hi
<ruan> fdisk -l isn't working for me :/
<ruan> it returns nothing
<Arunvkumarkc> im using jmIrc
<Oer> SmokeyD_, stop the image, go into pref. > network interface , and set it on 'Bridge' and start the image again
<juk> ruan: sudo
<pros977> Does anyone have any information about accessing freenode via xchat or irssi through a proxy?
<MichealH> Hi Arunvkumarkc
<minimec> andycc: Not working here neither with the laptop buttons, nor with a Logitech AIR... I have no idea why...
<ruan> ahhh thanks
<Arunvkumarkc> hi MichaelH
<Abinadi> can someone tell me why VBAdditions would be mounting in mavarick every time I load it into VirtualBox?
<andycc> minimec, isn't this a flag that you can set in xorg.conf? IIRC, xorg.conf is stil parsed although not the main method of configuration.
<Abinadi> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<minimec> andycc: Why should I create a xorg.conf, if it is not needed anymore?
<Oer> Abinadi, after install, go into mediamanager and delete the VBadditions iso.
<ruan> just wondering, but why does update manager select -22 and -25 kernels?
<ruan> instead of having just 1 main kernel
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Abinadi> 0er:  well that was obvious.  Jeez, sometimes I want to hit my head against the wall.  lol
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of any software that I can use to generate graphs? Not openoffice, it is not adequate.
<ohsix> gnuplot :]
<andycc> andycc, it's not needed, but I believe you can still set flags in it and they'll be parsed. I'm not a guru, so I don't know exactly.
<minimec> andycc: So you say with a normal ubuntu 10.10 'emulate3buttons' is enabled for your devices by default?
<Abinadi> Oer: Thanks!
<BlueEagle> Tetracomm: What are the graphs going to be used for?
<cfchris6_> I have a box running lucid doing dhcp on multiple interfaces. How can I pass the dhcpclient a different configuration/handler for each interface?
<ruan> use ubuntu software center
<ruan> to search for software, before asking
<andycc> minimec, yes, I always use that functionality (I have a laptop, and I'm a tab addict).
<minimec> andycc: My words. I cannot live without it. That's why I am so pissed... ;)
<Oer> cfchris6_, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<madsj> hi; whenever I boot, my ubuntu 10.04 tries to mount the cdrom-drive, and I have to cancel that by pressing S; how do I get rid of this?
<pyroscope> Tetracomm: saying what doesn't fulfill your as of yet unspecified requirements doesn't replace telling them
<BlueEagle> minimec: xorg.conf can still be useful even if the default values in most cases are sane enough.
<BlueEagle> minimec: Alteast that's what I've thought.
<andycc> minimec, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<minimec> andycc: I have no idea, why it is not workling. Only solution could be the use of the x-edgers ppa, but with previous versions I never had this problem, even using x-edgers.
<Abinadi> madsj: is the iso in your path, or is the cd still in your dvd drive?
<Taos> how can I fully uninstall ubuntu without fucking my boot up?
<minimec> BlueEagle: That is true, but for this I should not need to create a xorg.conf....
<andycc> Taos, how did you install it?
<Taos> boot disk.
<IdleOne> Taos: first by not swearing please
<adub_> how can i tell if i am running the 180 or 190 version of nvidia graphics driver i hear a lot of talk about these
<madsj> Abinadi: I use "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Taos> IdleOne: Apollogies.
<IdleOne> Taos: you will need a windows CD to fixmbr
<BlueEagle> minimec: Well, if you want to add to or override the default settings of X then xorg.conf is still the way to do it.
<minimec> BlueEagle: I mean, this is trivial basic stuff that always worked.
<madsj> Abinadi: so no cds or dvds were ever involved
<Taos> Okay then I want to replace all ubuntu with arch
<andycc> Taos, Windows has a disk partitioning app. I'm assuming you can just run fixmbr, delete the Ubuntu partition and resize the windows one.
<Taos> Leave the boot manager in order
<BlueEagle> minimec: Things change even when it, for some, is for the worse.
<Abinadi> madsj: sorry, then I can't help you.  I'm still kinda green mystelf
<andycc> minimec, did you look at that link? It tells you how to change udev rules for input devices.
<andycc> (i.e. how to get emulate3buttons to work again)
<minimec> BlueEagle: I agree, but I use two configs with this laptop (one screen/dual screen solution) I don't want to mess with xorg.conf, if xrander finally makes me happy.
<minimec> andycc: Gonna give it a look ;)
<Malkavian_> hi, I am using Maverick and looking for the glibc sources; which package do I have to install?
<Oer> Malkavian_, open synaptics, itś a detailed softwarecentre
<Oer> Malkavian_, it is in your system menu on the top panel
<pp7> how do i change the touchpad sensitivity (not cursor speed etc.) in ubuntu?
<Malkavian_> Oer: I have searched with apt-cache and didnot found anything; I am on Kubuntu, no Synaptic
<ruan> what does the package ubuntu-desktop do?
<replicasex> Does anyone know why I would be able to install Unity 2d on a VM but not on my actual system?  Both are running 10.10 but my actual system just won't run Unity.  I get the GDM option but it shows classic ubuntu
<exitweb> Hi
<Abinadi> Malkavian_: I just looked in the software center and i can't find anything.
<exitweb> Are there a modul which can safely disable all contrib modules?
<exitweb> whops
<thangavel> does anybody know the maximum resolution of the picture that can be uploaded in the facebook profile...
<exitweb> it isnt the drupal room sorry
<Abinadi> !ubuntu | thangavel
<ubottu> thangavel: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Malkavian_> Abinadi: yep, I find only some Elib sources, but I am not sure, this is what I am looking for
<Wulfy> !ot | thangavel
<ubottu> thangavel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<replicasex> It's odd because I didn't get any install errors or anything, it just doesn't show up as Unity, it is just Ubuntu Classic.
<Abinadi> Wulfy: thanks lol, I forgot the command
<Wulfy> Abinadi,  :) no worrys
<PetePorty> Hello guys. I'm here because I have a problem... (Again.) The thing is, my computer is extremely slow; and it didn't use to be like this; it used to be pretty fast actually. It takes several (20+) minutes to open a new tab on a light-weight browser, and two minutes to make the terminal usable. My CPU usage is never over 20%, and my memory is at 12.1%. The hard drive is only 5% full, so I really have no idea what could be making my computer so
<PetePorty> slow. Any ideas about what's causing it, or ways to fix it? (I'm running Ubuntu 10.10, rebooted several times, my RAM is 2GiB, disk space 300Gb, my processor is Intel Core 2 Duo, and my video card is nVIDIA GForce 9500 with the latest drivers installed.
<Frenk> Hey, can anyone helm me to manage the following: I want my PC to connect to the Internet via a VPN Server. I have OpenVPN already on my laptop - what do I have to do on the server?
<PoohBah> I have been away from Linux for several years. To do a dual boot install, do I need to repartition my drive or does the install process take care of this now?
<Abinadi> Malkavian_: try here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/elib/1.0-11.1
<pp7> <PetePorty> what does it say when u run top?
<JSong> hi
<PetePorty> PoohBah: It asks you during the install how you're going to manage the partitions, and you can edit it from there.
<JSong> I am trying ot upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 LTS.. I am told I need to first upfgrade to 9.10
<PoohBah> So will teh current installer repartition the disk?
<JSong> What is the command to get me to 9.10 when I am in 8.04?
<PoohBah> Or must i do that outside of the install process?
<juk> !upgrade | JSong
<ubottu> JSong: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<PetePorty> top - 15:41:52 up 43 min,  2 users,  load average: 2.38, 2.37, 2.24
<PetePorty> Tasks: 146 total,   3 running, 143 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<PetePorty> Cpu(s):  4.1%us,  0.5%sy,  0.0%ni, 47.0%id, 47.8%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.5%si,  0.0%st
<PetePorty> Mem:   2057016k total,   642208k used,  1414808k free,    66056k buffers
<PetePorty> Swap:  6142972k total,        0k used,  6142972k free,   320840k cached
<FloodBot3> PetePorty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pp7> <PoohBah> why not do a fresh install
<JSong> juk: will this get me from 8.04 to 9.10?
<Abinadi> PoohBah: the installer will create partitions for you or offer to format the whole disk
<genii-around> Thats a pretty high load average
<PoohBah> So it will shrink a NTFS partition to make room for the install?
<PoohBah> Wubi will do this?
<replicasex> I know the unity 2d is experimental and all, and it's not done anything to mess my system up, I just wish I could play around with a version of Unity before 11.04 comes out.  I actually really like it.
<JSong> Will !upgrade .. upgrade my 8.04 to 9.10? or try to go firect to 10.04LTS?
<Malkavian_> Abinadi: eglibc is the embedded glib, I need the sources for the "normal" glibc
<PetePorty> PoohBah: You can do it during the install.
<juk> JSong: no, first to 9.10
<PetePorty> PoohBah: Oh, you mean Wubi...
<Abinadi> PoohBah: yes it will, but if you're using windows I would be absulutely certain that you have defragged your disk and then use the diskmanagement tool there to grow or shrink your drive partitions BEFORE you do the Maverick install
<JSong> juk: when i type !upgrade it does nothing saying event not found
<PoohBah> on a couple year old dell vostro laptop should i install the netbook version or the desktop?
<juk> JSong: why would it?
<Abinadi> Malkavian_: sorry then.  I searched and could only find what I pasted in here for you
<JSong> juk: so do I type !upgrade on the command line?
<PetePorty> So... Anyone has any idea as to why I would be getting severe slowdowns?
<Abinadi> PoohBah: I am using a hP dv7 notebook and I installed the desktop version with out a hitch
<JSong> juk: I have not done an upgrade of os before
<Rob> any developers here?
<pp7> yea y?
<replicasex> So nobody has any thoughts on why unity2d wouldn't run on my system even though it runs fine on a VM?
<Rob> i need someone who has the potential to program a custom variation
<juk> JSong: hit alt+f2, type update-manager -c
<Rob> of ubuntu*
<Rob> not neccessarily one person, but rather a team
<pp7> and how much are you paying?
<pp7> :)
<thangavel> hello guys..i recently installed g++ on my system..but when i compile i get the following error...http://paste.ubuntu.com/568861/....plz somebody help me to get it resolved...
<Prasoon> i want some one who can help me in installing Oracle 10g on Ubuntu 10.04.
<Rob> depends if my idea is possible
<Rob> and affordable
<JSong> juk: alt f2? it did nothing for me i am in command prompt and do not have a shell
<pp7> what's the idea?
<Rob> but its an idea that if done correctly could be worth a lot of money
<juk> JSong: ah, then proceed to the second instuction
<Arthor> hello, i'm trying to run Wow on my ubuntu 10.10 and I get this http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5903/arthor.0/0_82031_8b450307_orig I'm running both in opengl and directx mode and all the same. Does anybody know any sollution? My videocard is ati hd5770, fglrx is installed.
<ubuntu__> Prasoon, have you searched the package database?
<Prasoon> http://www.pythian.com/news/13291/installing-oracle-11gr2-enterprise-edition-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<Malkavian_> !ubuntu glibc source
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JSong> juk: which is?
<Abinadi> PoohBah: I meant if you are doing a dueal install with windows.  Use the window partitioning tool to grow or shrink your partititions.
<juk> JSong: type update-manager -c
<Prasoon> ubuntu_ : is it help ful..I am trying it with oracle universal installer
<thangavel_> hello guys..i recently installed g++ on my system..but when i compile i get the following error...http://paste.ubuntu.com/568861/....plz somebody help me to get it resolved...
<JSong> juk: that is not installed
<droidftw> i have a question about the untiy interface
<droidftw> how do i acces my hard drive like i do on the gnome interfce
<droidftw> interface
<droidftw> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<juk> JSong: then pretty screwed aren't you :)
<Rob> any professional developers here?
<thangavel_> hello guys..i recently installed g++ on my system..but when i compile i get the following error...http://paste.ubuntu.com/568861/....plz somebody help me to get it resolved...
<genii-around> !info libc6-dev > Malkavian_
<JSong> So there is no way to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10 frjust using command line prompt?
<danyR_> droidftw, they're listed on the lower part of the launcher. it's a workarond for now, a proper implementation was being talked about, IIRC
<Ceno3x> hi guys, is there a package with the source code for the kernel? I need to patch and recompile, I'm running 10.04 with linux 2.6.32-29
<tuzlo> is there anyway to hook up a iphone to Ubuntu?
<thangavel_> hello guys..i recently installed g++ on my system..but when i compile i get the following error...http://paste.ubuntu.com/568861/....plz somebody help me to get it resolved...
<jrm_> thangavel,  add std:: just before cout
<PetePorty> So... Anyone has any idea as to what to do with the slowness other than "reinstalling the OS"?
<Ceno3x> thangavel_: the paste is no longer there, the link is broken
<Ceno3x> PetePorty: depends on the slowness I guess
<Prasoon> ubuntu_: "postgresql-8.3-orafce:
<Prasoon>  Depends: postgresql-8.3  but it is not installable" is the o/p on package manager
<thangavel_> <jrm>: i've already tried that...but that says cout is not a memeber od std
<juk> JSong: apt-get dist-upgrade has?
<pp7> <PetePorty> i would reinstall
<jrm_> thangavel_,  you have to add using namespace std just before you declaration
<JSong> juk: is that the command to upgrade from command prompt?
<PetePorty> pp7: For real? I'm so tired of setting everything up again...
<juk> JSong: yes
<Ceno3x> PetePorty: that's not how you normaly do things in linux. What's slow on your system?
<ruan> i just updated.. and my shutdown icon was replaced with... my username?
<juk> JSong: i forgot update-manger is gui
<thangavel_> <jrm> : let me try that now..
<jrm_> ok
<jrm_> to resume : using namespace std, and std::
<PetePorty> Ceno3x: Clicking a link makes my whole computer stop working for 20 minutes.
<JSong> juk: ok so it installed taht.  now what do I do?
<danyR_> Prasoon, check http://mediakey.dk/~cc/ubuntu-howto-install-oracle/
<pp7> <PetePorty> was it always like that?
<juk> JSong: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<PetePorty> Ceno3x: And it's not only internet, I mean, everything takes forever.
<Abinadi> PetePorty: that has somiething to do with your browser I would think...
<JSong> juk: upgrade or update?
<Ceno3x> PetePorty: Do you know if it's I/0 or CPU?
<PetePorty> pp7: No, it's beel 4 days likes this.
<exitweb> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<juk> JSong: whole line, write to the paper
<PetePorty> Ceno3x: I'm kind of a noob, and I don't know what I/0 means...
<PetePorty> Ceno3x: But my CPU usage is always under 20%.
<datacrusher> input  / output
<Ceno3x> PetePorty: Do this. Add to your gnome panel the System Monitor. Do you know how to do that?
<PetePorty> Oh..
<JSong> juk: i did that and it hit a bunch of packages but it did not upgrade anything
<PetePorty> Ceno3x: I have the monitor open.
<juk> JSong: pastebin has?
<PetePorty> Ceno3x: Ok, added to panel.
<itaylor57> ruan: I have the same situation
<Ceno3x> PetePorty: Not the same thing, this is a little trick for you to monitor what's happening on your machine
<JSong> juk: ?
<juk> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rob> im looking for developers who have an interest in console gaming
<Ceno3x> PetePorty: ok, now right click, preferences. in the processor tab, change the color of IOWait to red, in Monitored Sources activate Memory
<ruan> itaylor57: i added a shutdown button to panel, thats about all i could do
<stianhj> Is there a fix for Intel wifi cards in 10.10 yet? There was a problem with 802.11n networks..
<Ceno3x> PetePorty: So now you should have 2 squares in the panel, one with a blue graph, one with a green graph
<tuzlo> is there anyway to hook up a iphone to Ubuntu?
<danyR_> tuzlo, what kind of integration are you looking for?
<tuzlo> probably just moving files from the server to the phone, mostly audio
<PetePorty> Ceno3x: One has a really small blue one and a red one with hugee spikes; the other one has 2 constant lines, one teal and one green. Teal is 1/3 of the whole square, while blue is 1/6.
<Ceno3x> PetePorty: Ok good one. The blue line is your CPU usage. The red one is IO, meaning mostly disk access. The green is your memory usage
<danyR_> tuzlo, install libimobiledevice (libimobiledevice.org , they've updated packages in a PPA) and then Banshee
<danyR_> in my experience, iOS 4.2.1 w/ 3GS works just fine for music
<danyR_> (and I can browse filesystem trough nautilus)
<PetePorty> Ceno3x: Ok, red just went crazy and is using all the sqare.
<tuzlo> ok, I have a 3Gs
<Ceno3x> PetePorty: So you have huge red spikes? That means huge spikes of disk activity, that's why your system is slow. Try doing something and see how the red line behaves, if red is high, the system is waiting for the disk and hence it stops
<Ceno3x> PetePorty: Right, so something (a program, or maybe several) is using the disk like crazy and making your system freeze.
<brunn> hey
<danyR_> tuzlo, do you need further guidance on installing libimobiledevice/banshee?
<thrain][> I would like to see a list of packages available for update. How would I do that with apt (from the command line)?
<tuzlo> danyR_, is this packaged?
<brunn> can somewone help me
<brunn> i have problem
<brunn> installing wine
<Fluttershy> what's your problem, exactly?
<stianhj> thrain][, sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Ceno3x> PetePorty: can you run free in a terminal and see if any swap is being used? You can also tell this by looking at the green graph but you said you were a noob so...
<brunn> i have estobuntu
<alex_k> i need help with the login screen
<ruan> yes, sudo apt-get upgrade
<tuzlo> seems its already installed
<brunn> i try that
<alex_k> whenever i log in from sleep mode, i have to enter my password twice
<tuzlo> but it wont mount the device
<PetePorty> Ceno3x: Well, all I'm running is Quassel, the system monitor and a terminal with top; although once in the past I had problems with the alternative to compiz (I think it's called metacity or something?)
<thrain][> Ah, I see. Thanks both of you
<stianhj> alex_k, me too! started happening recently
<Fluttershy> brunn: have you tried 'sudo apt-get install wine'?
<brunn> yes
<alex_k> stianhj: do you know how to fix it?
<ruan> tried a reinstall of wine?
<brunn> that tells me ..
<Fluttershy> brunn: what happens when you try it?
<brunn> sec
<danyR_> tuzlo, please mention me, it's too much noise here.
<Ceno3x> PetePorty: turn off system monitor, that's a disgraceful cpu hog. What's Quassel? Can you tell me the swap thing or do you need more guidance?
<PetePorty> Ceno3x: Total 6142972 Used 0
<stianhj> alex_k, have no idea. probably a recent update that broke something? which version of ubuntu are you running?
<ruan> lol, used 0
<tuzlo> yeah, gonna have to put this on hold have to go get my daughter, thanks danyR_ I will loook you up in an hour or so
<PetePorty> Ceno3x: Quassel is the IRC client I use.
<Fluttershy> Ceno3x: IRC client...
<alex_k> stianhj: 10.04 lts
<amiltner> heyo
<brunn> he show me like i want to install older wine
<stianhj> alek_k, same here. i have 10.04 LTS on my work machine, where it happens.. on my home machine i have 10.10, where it doesn't happen
<brunn> but i have 1.13.3
<Ceno3x> PetePorty: hm, so no swap, barelly any programs running, huge I/o spikes.  something's up. indeed
<Fluttershy> brunn: so you have an older version of wine installed and you're trying to install a newer version?
<stianhj> Ceno3x, have you tried iotop? like top but for IO
<Ceno3x> stianhj: yeah, that's what I was gonna say, iotop is a bit shit, but maybe in this case it can help
<JSong> I am getting this error. does it mean the packages are not available?  http://s2plmirror01.prod.sdl2.secureserver.net/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<JSong> 404 Not Found
<stianhj> Ceno3x, yeah, you'll be able to see if something is really wrong i guess
<Ceno3x> PetePorty: Can you install iotop and run it? "sudo apt-get install iotop", and then run "iotop"
<brunn> flutter just a sec i go to another cpu
<stianhj> JSong, that mirror might be missing that package, yes
<stianhj> JSong, or rather the package list
<JSong> stianhj: so how can i then upgrade the OS from 8.04 to 9.10?
<stianhj> Is there a fix for Intel wifi cards in 10.10 yet? There was a problem with 802.11n networks..
<stianhj> JSong, find a different mirror
<stianhj> JSong, 8.04 is pretty old now.. why not do a clean install of 10.10?
<erUSUL> stianhj: try newer drivers « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<JSong> stianhj: this command ran it automatically:  sudo do-release-upgrade
<JSong> stianhj: it is a dedicated hosted server and i do not have access to physical cd rom... also I cannot go to 10.04 directly
<PetePorty> Ceno3x: Ok.
<stianhj> erUSUL, thanks.. have 10.04 on my work machine, so don't want to mess with it too much (can i install that driver while on a livecd/usb)?
<JSong> stianhj: must ggo to 9.10 first then from there to 10.04
<aguitel> how to open .docx document ?
<stianhj> JSong, you can use a USB stick to upgrade instead of a CD
<dmradford> hello, so, I'm having trouble getting VirtualBox working.... I'm getting "Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and execute 'modprobe vboxdrv' as root." .... that package is installed, but when I try running modprobe vboxdrv as root, it says it cant find vboxdrv.... any thoughts?
<Prajjwal> aguitel: Seriously?
<JSong> stianhj: i do not have physical access to the server it is in AZ and I am in PA
<Odaym> i know this is completely offtopic, and i've posted it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<stianhj> dmradford, how did you install VirtualBox?
<JSong> stianhj: so I have to do this over the network
<Odaym> but do any of you guys know a website where i can host for free?
<stianhj> dmradford, if you didn't.. use the .deb file from the virtualbox site
<Prajjwal> JSong: Umm, so theres absolutely no way you can upgrade?
<Odaym> or does my UbuntuOne account allow me to host a page there where it can be accessed from outside?
<stianhj> JSong, can you VNC to it? you can change the mirror from GUI
<dmradford> stianhj, I didn't, I used sudo apt-get install.... I'll try it with the .deb file.
<JSong> stianhj: how do i install vnc?
<Prajjwal> Odaym: Host what for free?
<stianhj> JSong, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<Odaym> just one page
<Odaym> but i want to be able to choose my domain as well
<Odaym> these services can't be for free, haha
<stianhj> JSong, and then you can change the mirror in the Software Sources tool (System > Administration > Software Sources)
<erUSUL> stianhj: you can
<stianhj> erUSUL, thanks
<Jezzz> my system has frozen 3 times today
<Jezzz> not sure what is going on
<Jezzz> < - noob
<Jezzz> are there logs where I can see what is locking up my box?
<eXpLoD> i have a folder named * on ~,how can i delete it through the CLI?rm -rf ~/* will delete everything on ~/,i want to delete only the folder *
<Ceno3x> Jezzz: you can use the system monitor gnome panel applet to see if it's I/O or cpu to begin with, does that seem useful?
<ruan> theres system > administration > log file viewer, that may or may not help
<alienkid10> if you install software in a ubuntu live session then install ubuntu will it install your software
<alienkid10> that you installed in live?
<ruan> i think so
<Jezzz> Ceno3x, I have system monitor open. Not sure what I'm looking for.
<alienkid10> what if I added new repos or uninstalled some stuff?
<Jezzz> ruan,  there are lots of log files here.  Should I look in a particular one?
<wasabi1> Howdy. What's the latest most preferred way to do IPSEC on Ubuntu. I'd really like something that could use Kerberos with IKEv2.
<Ceno3x> Jezzz: I said the gnome applet, I use it to monitor my system. My point is that when your system locks up, it's a different thing if it's blocking on IO or blocking on high CPU usagef
<ruan> Jezzz: well, the filenames should help
<JSong> stianhj: it says to set release-upgrades to lts inside the doc. if I set it to "normal" will it then try other servers?
<Jezzz> Ceno3x, sorry.  I don't know what the gnome applet is.
<alienkid10> if I added a new repo to sources.lst and uninstalled some software in a live session will the new repo be in the install when I install from live and will it not install what I removed?
<Ceno3x> Jezzz: lol you had bad timing, I just explained this not 10minutes ago to some other guy
<stianhj> JSong, it chooses a server close to you when you install.. i don't think it changes location of the mirror (i might be wrong though)..
<Jezzz> :/
<stianhj> JSong, you can probaly just manually edit the sources.list file
<thunkee> any hint to get connected to my default wlan ap after boot/login ... manually it works without probs?
<JSong> where would i ifind that and what other s2plmirror site list can be found?
<stianhj> JSong, check out /etc/apt/sources.list
<stianhj> JSong, maybe
<blag> im trying to build the ubuntu maverick kernel from git, but it keeps telling me to run "make mrproper", which blows out the debian/ directory, which means the command "fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic" from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel fails.  how do I build a .deb file of the ubuntu kernel by just using make?
<JSong> stianhj: i found it.. now how do i find the source directorys?
<Browser> Hi
<Browser> x)
<stianhj> JSong, you mean list of other mirrors?
<JSong> stianhj: yes for 9.10 version
<JSong> stianhj: or just mirrors in general i guess
<eXpLoD> how can i fix my broken flash plugin?tinychat looks weird i can't even do spacebars in it
<stianhj> JSong, why not use the standard ubuntu one
<JSong> stianhj: well the one that cames with it gave me an erro stating the packages were not found and error 4040
<lewq> Hi everyone, anyone know how to disabled the 'G' band on my wifi?
<lewq> Ubuntu 10.10
<JuJuBee> Is it possible that a file can inherit the perms and user/group of the enclosing folder?
<lewq> And yes, I have read "man iwconfig"
<eXpLoD> why nobody ever asks my question?i've been constantly asking this today and i still haven't gotten a reply
<stianhj> JSong, no the standard ubuntu one. archive.ubuntu.com/
<stianhj> JSong, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<stianhj> eXpLoD, what version of ubuntu, browser, etc?
<Abinadi> can someone tell me why this applet it not showing up in any of my menus when I use: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lorenzo-carbonell/atarea?
<ikonia> Abinadi: it's not an applet
<eXpLoD> ubuntu 10.10,chromium,what do you ,mean by etc?
<ikonia> Abinadi: it's adding a repo
<ikonia> eXpLoD: what is the problem
<Abinadi> ikonia, ok...so I have to go install it from my repository now?
<stianhj> eXpLoD, how is your flash plugin broken?
<ikonia> Abinadi: you've added a repo, you can now install software from that repo
<eXpLoD> tinychat shows weird,if i wanna do a blank character(spacebar)it just scrolls the page down
<PetePorty> eXpLoD: Did you try uninstlling flash and installing it again?
<ikonia> Abinadi: be aware it is not supported here though
<Abinadi> ikonia, yeah, I know that.  Thanks. ;)
<malex> I maintain a Ubuntu package archive for an upstream project. recently some of the archive users started mentioning that their package manager complains that the repository server does not use changelogs. Since I don't run Ubuntu I am not sure where to find the relevant docs.
<PetePorty> exalt: Are you sure you have the input tag seelected?
<PetePorty> Oops...
<PetePorty> HLed the wrong person...
<PetePorty> Because the other one left. :P
<Jezzz> system log viewer is not helpful
<stianhj> malex, i don't know it this is of any help at all but: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/
<Jezzz> ruan, looked through the logs.  I don't see any errors.
<Jezzz> i guess I'll worry about it if it happens again
<muneeb_> does apt-cache depends resolves dependencies recursively?
<JSong> stianhj: that mirror worled.. you are awesome!
<Jezzz> is the person who helped me with ZoneMinder yesterday here?
<wolfrage> Any one know where wendar stays on IRC or the url to the blog for wendar
<muneeb_> does apt-cache depends resolves dependencies recursively?
<DJones> wolfrage: You could just send wendar a private message, /msg wendar Your text
<wolfrage> DJones: ahh good point...
<Abinadi> ikonia, if you're still here. could you tell me how to find this repository?  I'm searching all over the place and the package manager doesn't show  "lorenzo-carbonell/atarea" anywhere
<DJones> !ppa | Abinadi
<ubottu> Abinadi: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<wolfrage> damn empathy... it does not support /msg
<DJones> Abinadi: That looks like a ppa, have a look at the link ubottu gave and you should be able to find it
<Abinadi> DJones, thanks
<malex> stianhj: thanks, I've seen that. The question is how the '/changelogs' is generated
<ymonir>  any body can tell me how to install new Icons/
<DJones> w 13
<xangua> ymonir: gnome-look.org , drag the themes to the appearance window
<pareli> any tips on how i can remove the network notification that pops up on desktop?
<ymonir> xangua : yes i did the same and some of theme has been installed - and still tells me  ( this theme will not look as intended because the required icons are not installed )
<Gulfstream> my internet gets really slow every now and then. How can I fix this? (using a Belkin F5D8053 N USB card and Ubuntu 9.10, the driver for the card is installed)
<JyZyXEL> how do you change the default DHCP client?
<Abinadi> DJones, I looked at the link provided and that only tells me how to build a ppa (other than searching for the ones that already listed
<JetBoyJetGirl> on the vim tutor it says that when positioning the cursor over a bar ( like this---> |bar| ) and pressing CTRL- you should jump to that section of the help file however whenever I do this it only shrinks the terminal window.... any ideas why this might be?
<Lantizia> Hey I've got some videos, most are 700x480 but some slightly differing heights of 696 or 704, etc... except for that they're encoded identically.  All play fine on a windows box... but the ones with 700 height on totem (or vlc) look distorted like their going diagonally... so since vlc doesn't use gstreamer like totem does... i figure the issue is further back... any ideas where or how to debug this?
<trism> pareli: in gconf-editor, possibly /apps/nm-applet/disable-connected-notifications, disable-disconnected-notifications
<arand> JetBoyJetGirl: Gnome-Terminal steals the keyboard shortcut?
<Gulfstream> my internet gets really slow every now and then. How can I fix this? (using a Belkin F5D8053 N USB card and Ubuntu 9.10, the driver for the card is installed)
<trism> JetBoyJetGirl: the command is Ctrl [ not ctrl -
<Chousuke> Gulfstream: usb card? that sounds bad.
<Chousuke> Gulfstream: is it adsl or what?
<Gulfstream> Chousuke: it is a USB wireless adapter
<JetBoyJetGirl> ahh lol, thanks trism
<Abinadi> Gulfstream, I had the same problems but it had nothing to do with my card.  I had to tweak firefox a bit to speed things up
<Gulfstream> it is supposed to be high speed internet
<Chousuke> Gulfstream: well wireless is wireless. checked the signal?
<Gulfstream> Abinadi: it is system-wide, not just firefox.
<JetBoyJetGirl> thanks for the help guys
<stianhj> Lantizia, isn't this more of a video codec question than an ubuntu question?
<Gulfstream> Chousuke: The signal is anywhere from full to 1 bar (slowest on 1 bar), but I never move the computer.
<Lantizia> stianhj, no because vlc uses libvlc and totem uses gstreamer... so I don't think it's a codec issue... possibly a video issue maybe?
<Chousuke> Gulfstream: also, is the driver for that thing a binary blob? :P
<feanorii> gs: which part of your network conn gets slow?
<montezuma> hi@all
<Gulfstream> Chousuke: the driver was installed in some weird way... I think it was a binary blob
<montezuma> i have a problem with Cairo-dock
<stianhj> Lantizia, that's what I meant.. that it's an issue with the video file (the encoding of said file) perhaps
<montezuma> http://gbimg.org/p.php?q=q5cw8
<ymonir> when i a theme- it installing - but still tells me  ( this theme will not look as intended because the required icons are not installed )  any help ?
<montezuma> look at hte comment
<PetePorty> Ceno3x: [jhb2/sda1-8] And Quassel are the 2 things that range from 0% to 99.9%. Quassel is my IRC client, but I have no idea what the other thing might be...
<Lantizia> stianhj, no because I have already stated the files work fine on a windows box
<Chousuke> Gulfstream: hm, then your best bet probably would be to buy some working hardware. the most likely explanation is that the adapter just sucks.
<Starminn> Is there a reason flash is so laggy in Firefox? I've been using Firefox for everything except for Flash which I switch to Chrome for. I know it's not my system because Flash==good in Chrome, and I'm pretty sure it's not Firefox because I don't hear many complaints about it, but does anybody have any ideas? I know it runs slower in Linux than Windows (I used Firefox for Flash in Windows) because Linux isn't an Adobe priority, but still
<stianhj> ymonir, find the icon pack that's used in the theme.. it shoud say where you downloaded the theme (and in appearances -> custom) i think
<Ceno3x> PetePorty: you're still there? I thought you'd left
<montezuma> main-dock is right on right side sub dock is wrong there (left) should be righz
<PetePorty> Ceno3x: It just finished installing... As I said, I lag a lot. :P
<Gulfstream> Chousuke: it worked well on Windows, and it worked when I had the CD for it to work on ndiswrapper. and maybe it might have worked better on 10.04, but I am on 9.10 now.
<montezuma> any one having an idea?
<stianhj> Starminn, i think chrome runs it's own version of flash (check the versions?)
<PetePorty> Ceno3x: Also, I did timeout once, but I have it on auto rejoin.
<Chousuke> Gulfstream: I guess the driver for it is crap then
<Coffeholikas> http://developer.ubuntu.com/create/qt/  could anyone translate word "soon"?
<PetePorty> ^_^
<Chousuke> Gulfstream: that happens with such hardware
<Ceno3x> PetePorty: could it be quassel freaking out? you can join us via http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Gulfstream> Chousuke: I guess so then...
<Starminn> stianhj: How might I go about that?
<montezuma> sub dock is there, if main dock would be left (Mainscreen)
<PetePorty> Ceno3x: I use that when I go on liveCD, but quassel has a ton of stuff that makes it much, much better.
<PetePorty> Ceno3x: Also, I fear my HDD might be screwed... :(
<Chousuke> Gulfstream: you might be able to find the windows drivers on the internet and setup ndiswrapper again, if it really works better.
<stianhj> Starminn, start a video in youtube, right-click -> about flash plugin
<MIH1406> Hi, which connection type is faster? HTTP or FTP?
<Chousuke> MIH1406: shouldn't matter, but I'd prefer http
<Ceno3x> PetePorty: I'm not saying stop using Quassel, I was saying stop using it for a moment and see if it's causing the problems. It might be the HDD also
<MIH1406> I am uploading large files. (I know this is not the right place) But I only use IRC to chat abou Ubuntu
<stianhj> MIH1406, yeah, shouldn't matter
<Chousuke> hmm for uploading http is a bit weird
<stianhj> MIH1406, if you're uploading large files, FTP would be easier
<Chousuke> but honestly you shouldn't use ftp either
<Chousuke> use sftp (ssh) or something
<Starminn> stianhj: Yes, Chrome appears to use a newer version of Flash than Firefox. Any way to manually update Firefox's or is it best to just wait it out?
<numberto> I cannot open code.google.com  and m.gmail.com   (all other sites are opening)
<MIH1406> sftp?
<MIH1406> is it faster
<Gulfstream> Chousuke: it isn't *terrible*, I just have to reboot when it disconnects... it feels a lot like how Maverick did
<MIH1406> ? or you mean safer?
<xangua> Starminn: sudo apt-get update , to check if there is a new version aviable
<Chousuke> MIH1406: ssh should be safer at least
<stianhj> Starminn, the flash version firefox uses is the one in the ubuntu repositories.. so you could probably find a ppa with the new beta version or something. or manually change them
<montezuma> any ideas about my cairo problem?
<numberto> Plus I can check my email (gmail) with curl from terminal, but my browser just gives could not connect to server
<Chousuke> MIH1406: and ftp won't really be any faster with modern computers.
<MIH1406> I am uploading to Hotfile.com
<RandomCake_> Hi, I've just installed the NVidia graphics drivers for a Geforce310M chip (i5 processor, so there is an intel graphics chip), but ubuntu refuses to boot with the Nvidia driver enabled in xorg.conf
<stianhj> MIH1406, your internet connection is what affects your speed not, ftp vs http
<RandomCake_> what can I do? :(
<stianhj> Random832, can you run the nvidia-xconfig tool?
<stianhj> RandomCake_, can you run the nvidia-xconfig tool?
<daveluke> how can i completely remove python and reinstall?
<PeterPorty> Ceno3x: Ok, closed Quassel... Now this and the [jbd2/sda1-8] thing are using up the 100%
<daveluke> according to the people in #python, i royally f'd my python
<Starminn> xangua: Now is there a way to upgrade it after having updated the available software? sudo apt-get upgrade I assume?
<RandomCake_> yeah, after logging out and in or rebooting i'm in the same place
<PeterPorty> Ceno3x: So that would make it my HDD, right? :(
<Starminn> stianhj: Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. :)
<Ceno3x> PeterPorty: that jbd2 thing...... I've seen it before man, but I can't remember what it is
<dimmortal> MIH1406: I am uploading to Hotfile.com <<< do you really think this is the right place to be asking this stuff.. why hotfile... why not use torrent??
<stianhj> Starminn, you can find newer versions of the libflashplugin.so file (which is the plugin itself) and put it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins (overwriting the other one) or in .mozilla/plugins (which i think is the correct way of doing it)
<Ceno3x> PeterPorty: If I were in your shoes, I'd google jbd, see what comes up, then run an HDD test
<RandomCake_> stianhj: after commenting out the 'nvidia' device I'm able to start x again
<stianhj> Starminn, /home/username/.mozilla/plugins that is.. something like that
<radoslaw> radoslaw-marudazk
<gohan4748> hey masterofmonks
<MIH1406> dimmortal, I am very sorry
<FlexGuy> ls
<stianhj> RandomCake_, when you are able to start X.. can you run the nvidia-xconfig tool from terminal
<MIH1406> but this is my only IRC room
<PeterPorty> Ceno3x: Ok, I'll google it, and then bug you about how to do a HDD test. =D
<MIH1406> channel
<gohan4748> hey masterofmonks can i ask u someting
<RandomCake_> yes, stianhj, and then when I restart X again it doesn't work
<dimmortal> MIH1406: pm
<tf2ftw> gohan4748, you need to get super saiyan first
<Starminn> stianhj: Using that method will it still auto-update (once it reaches the repos) or will that be up to me since I'd be overwriting the automatically provided one?
<extra11> hi friends
<stianhj> RandomCake_, is it one of those that automatically switches from intel to nvidia?
<PI_314> hi
<Abinadi> whoever it was asking about chrome vs firefox...I just installed chrome and it wasn't any faster than firefox at all
<PI_314> is there a service which send an email when specified software has updates? don't want to check various websites of self compiled applications every two days to stay up to date!?!
<gohan4748> #fun
<stianhj> Starminn, i _think_ if you put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins, it'll use that one.. but when the repos update, you can just remove that file, and it'll use the /usr/lib one which ubuntu installs
<tf2ftw> PI_314, there are web site monitoring services
<PI_314> tf2ftw, do you have an example?
<Starminn> Abinadi: Flash support. It is noticably faster on my system and I could take a video or something if you like. :) I promise you, though, that for ME, anyway, that is the case. I understand it is not a universal occurence though.
<tf2ftw> PI_314, changedetection.com
<Starminn> stianhj: Alright, thanks man.
<PI_314> thx
<stianhj> PI_314, why not find PPAs for those apps instead? you could sign up for mailing lists, etc for the projects perhaps?
<daveluke> how can i fix python? i have hardy heron can i just upgrade/
<tf2ftw> daveluke, whats wrong with it?
<stianhj> daveluke, you shuold upgrade regardless of python
<daveluke> tf2ftw, i did a lot of stuff when i tried to install 2.7
<daveluke> and i broke it
<daveluke> i get python: command not found
<RandomCake_> stianhj: I don't believe it's automatic (there is a Performance button that does it)
<tf2ftw> try apt-get purge python
<stianhj> RandomCake_, what happens when you press the performance button?
<Starminn> Oh, another question, guys. Is there any kind of software that will allow me to copy my text messages on my cell phone to my computer? I have an old cell phone which I no longer use and have already Bluetoothed all my pics/media to my computer; now all that's left is the SMS messages.
<daveluke> tf2ftw, ok ran purge.. now what?
<tf2ftw> try typing python
<stianhj> Starminn, http://wammu.eu/
<tf2ftw> do you get the shell?
<RandomCake_> a blue LED turned on stianhj, lol, I've not seen any change (under windows the screen would have switched off and on as it switched graphics chips)
<daveluke> command not found tf2ftw
<tf2ftw> ok now install it
<Abinadi> Starminn, ok, I believe you, I'm just saying that out of the gate chrome wasn't faster than ff on my system.  But that being said...I haven't tried to load any videos either.  Maybe I should try youtube or something?
<tf2ftw> sudo apt-get install python
<stianhj> RandomCake_, what computer is it?
<daveluke> tf2ftw, done.. still commnd not found though
<tf2ftw> hmmm.. your path is mezzed ?
<stianhj> RandomCake_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<RandomCake_> it's an Acer Aspire 5745G
<Starminn> Abinadi: Yeah, lol. Web page loading, Chrome is no faster (in my experience, anyway), and even on YouTube I get the same performance. For Flash-based games though (namely all of the Facebook games I play, i.e. Farmville-style games (though I don't play FarmVille) is where I experience that problem at.
<daveluke> tf2ftw, how would i know?
<RandomCake_> oh, thanks I'd searched for ages stianhj, but not with the right keywords :)
<stianhj> RandomCake_, i have google-fu i guess
<Starminn> stianhj: Thanks. You're a god. :)
<tf2ftw> daveluke, cd /etc/python
<tf2ftw> then ls
<tf2ftw> what doyo usee?
<daveluke> just debian_config
<Abinadi> Starminn, I see....well I don't use any of those FB apps  because I end up getting spammed to death from them.
<stianhj> daveluke, sudo updatedb; locate python
<rone> Hi folks. I'm trying to run  sudo -s "ls -l /etc/hosts" and I get "/bin/bash: ls -l /etc/hosts: No such file or directory"... any ideas what's going wrong? This error occurs on a 9.04 machine but seems to work correctly on my 10.04 machine.
<daveluke> updatedb and locate are not commands
<rone> err.. 10.10 machine
<stianhj> rone, /etc/hosts is a file
<rone> right.. it is
<rone> it exists, i verified
<stianhj> rone, so cat, not ls
<daveluke> ^@tf2ftw
<Abinadi> Anywayz....Can someone tell me why I would not see one of the NTFS partitions on my system.  I can see all the others, but the NTFS partitition is one of two that I set up as data partitions.
<tf2ftw> daveluke, you dont see /etc/python/python2.6 ? are you sure it installed?
<stianhj> rone, ls lists files in a folder.. /etc/hosts is not a folder..
<rone> stianhj: Any operation reports the same... I just want  to see permissions here not read it.
<daveluke> tf2ftw, just the file (or dir) debian_config
<Starminn> Abinadi: I assume it's mounted?
<stianhj> rone, ls -l /etc/
<rone> stianhj: Not true, try "sudo -s ls -l /etc/hosts"
<rone> stianhj: On 10.10 it shows permissions of that explicit file.
<tf2ftw> daveluke, oh sorry i mean, /etc/pyton2.6
<daveluke> tf2ftw, no but i have python2.5
<stianhj> rone, you're right..
<rone> stianhj: My belief is there's something funny going on with sudo here..
<daveluke> oh
<stianhj> rone, i can run ls -l /etc/hosts with no problem
<rone> stianhj: Not quite sure what though, given /etc/hosts is a full path.
<stianhj> no sudo
<daveluke> tf2ftw, i can execute python2.6 in /etc
<tf2ftw> daveluke, how about /usr/lib/python
<tf2ftw> ?
<rone> stianhj: Right I know, the actual thing I'm trying to do is ie sudo -s "echo "foo" >> /etc/hosts"
<Abinadi> Starminn, no, I can't see that it's mounted when I type "mounted' in the terminal
<Abinadi> Starminn, sorry, I meant "mount"
<rone> stianhj: For whatever reason anything run using sudo -s seems to cause the "No such file or directory"
<tf2ftw> daveluke, ok so you can get python shell ?
<stianhj> rone, why the -s?
<tf2ftw> that means your user path is fubared
<daveluke> tf2ftw, ok
<daveluke> how can i fix it?
<rone> stianhj: So my script is ocmpatible with mac osx as well as ubuntu
<tf2ftw> easy to fix
<rone> stianhj: I have to support both.
<tf2ftw> daveluke, one sec
<daveluke> ok.. thanks btw tf2ftw
<rone> stianhj: I'm wondering if the sudo -s and the new shell are not loading PATH proerly
<Starminn> Abinadi:  just do "sudo fdisk -l" then "mount -t ntfs [the/drive] [the/mount/point]
<rone> I think i got it.. sudo -s ls
<rone> /bin/ls: /bin/ls: cannot execute binary file
<rone> definitely weirdness with the new shell
<erUSUL> !rootshell
<ubottu> Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<jason> join #ubuntu
<tf2ftw> daveluke, do you have any other users on your computer?
<zesoze> how can I use gridbaglayout to align checkbox in same column...they are in different columns...
<zesoze> ?
<tf2ftw> daveluke, if now, add one, sudo useradd tempguy
<stianhj> rone, i can do sudo -s ls -l /etc/hosts just fine
<pepe> hi all
<daveluke> tf2ftw, ok done
<rone> stianhj: Yeah I can as well on my 10.10 machine, but some reason on this 9.04 machine it fails. Trying to figure out why.
<tf2ftw> daveluke, sudo passwd tempguy
<tf2ftw> give him a pws
<stianhj> rone, cannot execute binary file /bin/ls seems weird
<rone> right?
<rone> hah
<pepe> is there anyone who know how to set vesa mode?
<daveluke> tf2ftw, ok
<tf2ftw> daveluke, su tempguy
<pepe> ls
<tf2ftw> daveluke, cat ~/.profile
<tf2ftw> daveluke, cat ~/.profile >> profile.txt
<daveluke> tf2ftw, no such file
<Abinadi> Starminn, this is what I'm getting:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/568893/ >  I can't tell which of the NTFS partitions is mounted and which one is not....hmmm....I just realized that there should actually be 3 NTFS partitions.  One for windows, and two data drives.
<steeff> hello
<tf2ftw> daveluke, PM me
<jimmy__> I'm unable to boot into windows, whenever I select windows 7 it takes me to a black screen with a white cursor ( _ )
<jimmy__> any ideas?
<pepe> hello
<Abinadi> !ot | jimmy
<ubottu> jimmy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jimmy__> Abinadi, it is ubuntu related
<jimmy__> obviously i wouldn't be in #ubuntu if it wasn't pertaining to ubuntu/grub
<Starminn> Abinadi: Looks like there are 3 NTFS's. sdc1, sdc5, and sdd1. You could just mount all of them. :) I certainly don't see why not. Mount one, check it, and keep going till you find out which one you need.
<k5egg> jimmy__: I've found it easier to swap hard drives than deal with the stupid bugs that seem to crop up with grub
<steeff> Does anyone speak Russian?
<Ceno3x> How can I check which kernel source packages are available in the reps?
<Starminn> !russian | steeff
<ubottu> steeff: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jimmy__> k5egg,  i've changed the boot table and nothing will go into windows
<jimmy__> i do get the grub screen
<jimmy__> but I am never able to boot into windows
<Abinadi> Starminn, ok, but, if I do that am I going to doubling up my mount points?
<Starminn> Abinadi: http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/133/how-to-mount-and-unmount-a-drive-in-linux/
<timewriter> hi
<Abinadi> Starminn, Thanks!
<Stava> May I use the Ubuntu font family in an image (such as a logotype) and sell that image? :o
<Jezzz> anyone have zoneminder experience?
<drc> Stava: http://font.ubuntu.com/ufl/ubuntu-font-licence-1.0.txt might help
<JerrysKid> Has anyone here used MoonOS distro of Ubuntu?
<Jezzz> did a fresh install and cannot access the zoneminder page at localhost/zm
<Stava> drc thanks
<thunkee> jimmy__: a rude way to fix is ... use the windows cd repair (will detect windows) and then use a ubuntu cd and boot ubuntu and try to fix grub
<ThinkT510> jimmy__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 check configuring grub
<JerrysKid> Has anyone here used MoonOS 4 distro of Ubuntu?  If so... Can you tell me the purpose of it vs. regular Ubuntu 10.10?
<jimmy__> thunkee,  i tried that with no success ;/ not going backwards
<jimmy__> now* i'm trying it backwards
<Stava> drc, well i dont fully understand that text :(
<jimmy__> and "sudo update-grub" pulls up the windows 7 partition
<jimmy__> but it never boots
<JerrysKid> Honestly... could they make grub any more confusing?
<jimmy__> grub = pain in the ass
<drc> Stava: me neither, but then I don't speak lawyerese...but that's the license they published
<thunkee> jimmy__: did the windows cd boot windows? esp is the windows partion still there? ;)
<JerrysKid> I have never understood it, and probably never will.
<jimmy__> grub = goodroughunlubedbuttsex
<jimmy__> thunkee, care for a pm
<drc> Stava: Here's one in better English :)  http://font.ubuntu.com/ufl/FAQ.html
<Stava> drc, thanks
<drc> Stava: np
<fnuser> anyone familiar with the bad input file size error?
<BLKBXX> is there anyone out there that can help with an lamp setup?
<jimmy__> thunkee, windows repair cd did see it
<BiPolah> BLKBXX: What aspects of it?
<cannonfodder> BLKBXX windows or linux?
<Homefix> working in a chroot enviroment, i log in as "root" or username "dad",makes no diff, using nautilus... i cannot create files or directories(get readonly) even if i give it chmod -R 777 `/dir or file it wont write however dolphin does.?
<cannonfodder> oh wait lmao
<cannonfodder> oh wait lmao
<JerrysKid> I do get a bit upset when I am starting a fresh install and then after selecting the drive I want to install it on, I am nagged about a swap partition being created...  I'm just like, "WTF" can't you just create the swap partition on your own?  Do you REALLY need me to tell you to do this?  I truly wish a lot of developers could step down to the NEW USERS' mindset and make things slightly easier for them.  This is utlimately why Linux fails.  Not
<JerrysKid>  everyone wants to build their OS from scratch...  Some people like flash to work right out of the box considering a majority of the internet requires it...
<ThinkT510> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<chang-li> hi, I want to create a 2nd swap and put it on a sd-card.then set it at a higher priorty than the 1st swap.  question what would be the effect if ubuntu booted without finding the sd-card swap?
<BLKBXX> i have gotten to the point of setting up mysql  but am having issues now
<thunkee> jimmy__: just repair it ... you need an ubuntu cd to get back ubuntu to boot afterwards
<cannonfodder> BLKBXX is php and apache working?
<JerrysKid> chang-li, What are you hoping to achieve by doing this?
<jimmy__> thunkee, i have but it never completes the repair
<BLKBXX> how does postgres compare to mysql
<stianhj> chang-li, i think it would just run without swap
<chang-li> JerrysKid, more room to use apps
<BLKBXX> i have php and apache working fine
<cannonfodder> BLKBXX sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<cannonfodder> do it to php also
<JerrysKid> chang-li, How is putting your swap on an external SD card going to help?  The throughput on an SD card is minimal... otherwise everyone would use them for swap...
<BLKBXX> just seem to always have issues with mysql on all system no just ubuntu
<cannonfodder> sudo /etc/init.d/php5 restart
<thunkee> jimmy__: sry ever worked for me
<jimmy__> :/
<chang-li> the netbook i have , is running a ramzswap0 also, cutting into main ram.
<rudy_> hallo
<cannonfodder> BLKBXX if that still doesnt work i think theres a module you need to install into php so it can work with mysql
<JerrysKid> chang-li, I would probably disable swap entirely and just get a large amount of ram.  This would drastically change performance and benchmarks (depending on what it is that you're doing... naturally).
<Guest69931> i have a problem
<cannonfodder> also, if you just installed eveything, just restart apache and php as i have mentioned
<JerrysKid> Guest69931, What is your problem?
<Guest69931> well, i am new
<JerrysKid> Guest69931, Ask your question, and quit being new.
<JerrysKid> :)
<chang-li> JerrysKid, i am limited as to 2gb ram in this netbook. + small partion. dual win-ubuntu
<Guest69931> and i want to connect to the console of my powerconnect 5224 switch
<Guest69931> i use ubuntu
<Guest69931> and i use putty
<JerrysKid> chang-li, What apps are you running on a netbook that utilizes 2GB?
<Ceno3x> I'm looking for a package with kernel 2.6.32-2 . How can I find out if exists in the repos?
<cannonfodder> BLKBXX did that work?
<BLKBXX> restart didnt seem to help
<chang-li> JerrysKid, I will be using sleuthkit.
<JerrysKid> chang-li, If you do not have your SD card loaded and it is setup to act as the swap partition, your system will not launch.
<Guest69931> and i don;t wat to use gui
<POSTrouble> hello room whats up
<Xpistos> Hey can anyone tell me how to install "vsound" I am trying to install skype-rec and it says it needs this program, but I can't find it in the repo or in medibuntu?
<oneliner> Hello there, how can i list the groups in a box and change a user from one group to another?
<stianhj> JerrysKid, yes it will..?
<POSTrouble> i need help getting a receipt printer to work in ubuntu 10.10
<cannonfodder> BLKBXX what are you doing to check if php and mysql are working?
<BLKBXX> the thing is i want to setup a web and mail server on my ubuntu box and have no experience in this king of thing
<Starminn> Guest69931" (all on one line please. Makes it easier to follow. :) Thank you.)
<chang-li> JerrysKid, sd card would be a 2nd swap, but with a higher priosrity than 1st-swap.
<JerrysKid> Guest69931, Can you possibly ask your question in one line?
<Guest69931> yess..
<Homefix> nautilus gives me cannot copy to ... destination is read only.. however dolphin has no prob creating folders. how to fix nautilus (even if i gksudo nautilus it does not create files or folders)
<JerrysKid> chang-li, Your setup is ghetto.  I am not going to help you with this.  Perhaps stianhj can help you as he is obviously correcting what I am saying...
<cannonfodder> BLKBXX those are just servers its not difficult if you view them all as small components...first thing though is to get mysql to work...so im going to ask again...what are you doing to test if mysql is working?
<POSTrouble> can anyone assist me with a receipt printer for a POS system
<JerrysKid> POSTrouble, What the eff is your question?
<cannonfodder> BLKBXX also....go into the /var/www and change the index file to index.php and insert <?php phpinfo(); ?> into it
<stianhj> JerrysKid, I'm just saying that Ubuntu can start and run fine, without a swap drive (one of my disks died recently, the one with the swap partition on it.. didn't even notice)
<Kyle__> JerrysKid: He's talking about a point of sale system I think.
<cannonfodder> then navigate to it with 127.0.0.1
<chang-li> JerrysKid, thanks, I will give it a wirl and see the benchmarks.
<POSTrouble> well how do I install my POS X printer so that it works it keeps coming up as a sewoo mini prt
<Guest69931> i have this setup ubuntu netbook {putty} ---> dell poweconnect 5224   but i don;t know any commandlines tot connect to
<Guest69931> please help
<cannonfodder> BLKBXX   type  "/join #web"
<JerrysKid> stianhj, if you fill your ram, and your swap is then unavailable, your system will NOT function.
<BLKBXX> well i have gotten to the command of mysql - u root and i get access denied
<BLKBXX> warning i am a noob
<POSTrouble> when compiling and building the drivers I receieve the errors CUPS headers not available
<JerrysKid> So, I have no idea what you're talking about.
<JerrysKid> POSTrouble, Do you have CUPS installed?
<JerrysKid> POSTrouble, check synaptic package manager for CUPS headers
<Kyle__> POSTrouble: you need cups-dev or cups-devel, something like that.
<cannonfodder> BLKBXX im also a mysql noob...im just teaching you how to install it
<POSTrouble> Jerryskid I just upgraded and installed all my cups headers
<JerrysKid> Did you reboot?
<Kyle__> POSTrouble: "apt-cache serch cups" will list all of your options.
<cannonfodder> BLKBXX  people n #web can help you more than the people in here
<Starminn> BLKBXX: the login for MySQL is something more like "mysql -h <hostname> -u <user> -p" it will then prompt for the MySQL user's password.
<Kyle__> POSTrouble: out of curiosity, what type of printer is it tha tyou need to compile drivers for?
<Abinadi> Starminn, can you check this out:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/568903/
<Xpistos> Anyboyd ... know where I can get vsound ?
<stianhj> JerrysKid, true, and I agree with that. but that's not what you said.. you said: "If you do not have your SD card loaded and it is setup to act as the swap partition, your system will not launch." that's the part I "corrected"
<cannonfodder> Starminn you have to make a user with mysql first right?
<POSTrouble> i am rebooting now
<cannonfodder> i kind of forgot lol
<cannonfodder> been a while;
<Guest69931> what are the commands to connect to serial using putty?
<azertyu> hello, this is just an example : i got 3 files on /home/user1, each  file respectivaly named file1, file2, file3,and also each file contain the word    linux_one linux_two linux_tree
<JerrysKid> stianhj, I stand corrected.
<Starminn> cannonfodder: You create one when you install it. The default user is "root"
<stianhj> Guest69931, man putty
<azertyu> by doing grep -R linux_ /home/user1 it display : linux_one linux_two linux_tree
<azertyu> once it grepping, i need a command that just only catch the word without the path and store on specific file how to do ?
<oneliner> Hello there, how can i list the groups in a box and change a user from one group to another? sorry for trolling but i think this got lost amid allthe other queries
<POSTrouble> Kyle__ i am installing a pos x printer and can emulate it to be a EpsonTM 200 printer
<Xpistos> Woops, never mind bad date no good in pulse
<cannonfodder> BLKBXX mysql -u root
<Starminn> connonfodder, BLXBXX: An example command (perhaps more helpful) would be "mysql -h localhost -u root -p" (then the password prompt_
<cannonfodder> then it will ask for your password
<ikonia> oneliner: use the user admin gui and swap the users in/out groups
<Guest69931> putty is no good?
<BLKBXX> i will try that
<stianhj> oneliner, listing groups is just groups from the terminal
<roadmr> Guest69931: if you want to use a serial cable putty won't help, you might want to try minicom for instance
<oneliner> ikonia: forgot to mention, its a remote box accessed via ssh
<ghostlines> I'm having a problem booting my system when I boot without an external drive connected, although I specify nobootwait in my fstab. Anyone have any ideas why this happens?
<oneliner> stianhj: who would ve though
<ikonia> oneliner: use "usermod" then
<Starminn> Abinadi: I'm not an expert in mounting/unmounting. Mine was always read fine, so... :) Sorry. It looks like you could try unmounting it first (with "umount" -- no "n")
<oneliner> :)
<POSTrouble> system is currently rebooting
<roadmr> Guest69931: you can use putty to connect via telnet if your switch is already on the network and has an IP address
<Kyle__> POSTrouble: Um.  I think that should be built into cups.
<xrdodrx> is there a program I can use to make pixel fonts?
<mikeb123> ubuntu update wont show, what should i do?
<POSTrouble> ok well it looked like the cups wasnt all the way updated but I will search forn it as long as it boots
<Abinadi> Starminn, well thanks anyway.  perhaps someone else can tell me what's going on
<Guest69931> no ip from dhcp. switch has a static ip (bought secondhand)
<JerrysKid> mikeb123, sudo apt-get update
<BLKBXX> i had to install root-system-bin
<cannonfodder> abinadi
<Starminn> Abinadi: Yeah. Sorry I couldn't help more. :)
<ikonia> Guest69931: how is this an ubuntu problem ?
<cannonfodder> Abinadi i had that problem before
<cannonfodder> when i tried to access my ntfs windows partition
<roadmr> Guest69931: if you have the serial cable for the switch you can use minicom to connect
<cannonfodder> look up "force mounting a volume from terminal"
<Abinadi> cannonfodder, so what solved it for you...
<cannonfodder> that should help...i remember it was a pain in the ass though to find the command
<Kyle__> POSTrouble: I never had a problem using any of the built-in epson emulation.  The IBM emulation could be problematic sometimes (on band printers esp), but most epson emulation has been built into it for ages.
<cannonfodder> ALSO ABINADI
<Abinadi> ok I'll do that.
<cannonfodder> wait
<Abinadi> k
<Homefix> any direction on the nautilus thing?
<POSTrouble> ok
<cannonfodder> theres a simple solution...you have a windows partition yes?
<mikeb123> still wont show update, im tryin to get the ubuntu 10.10 update and nothings there
<POSTrouble> thanx Kyle__ im checking it now
<Guest69931> i dont know any minicom commands...
<Starminn> cannonfodder: (All on one line please... :) )
<Abinadi> cannonfodder, yes.  I have three actually:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/568903/
<JerrysKid> mikeb123, sudo apt-get upgrade\
<JerrysKid> mikeb123, sudo apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> Guest69931: this really isn't anything to do with ubuntu
<BLKBXX> how do you get root access in terminal again?
<Guest69931> ok, very well
<RandomCake_> thanks stianhj, might have found what i need (refer to the card I want to use by PCI BusID), so gonna try and restart now and see what happens! :)
<DasEi> BLKBXX: sudo
<Starminn> BLKBXX: "sudo <insert command here>"
<Estragon> how can I know if my dvd burner is double layer compatible (on ubuntu 10.10) ?
<Abinadi> cannonfodder, I can see two of the drives...just not one of the 250GB data drives
<mikeb123> @JerrysKid : i did that and it still wont show
<stianhj> RandomCake_, let me know how it goes
<RandomCake_> will do stianhj
<cannonfodder> ABinadi   that problem occurs when windows usually isnt shut down properly...the os doesnt have a chance to mark the volume as unused i think...log on to windows and just shut it down properly...if that dont work then look up force mounting
<Guest69931> if this is the way to be treated
<stianhj> RandomCake_, i've been considering getting one of those hybrid graphics laptops
<openbees> BLKBXX: su
<JerrysKid> mikeb123, What is your question?  I am confused as to what it is that you are trying to do.  Try to write more than five words explaining the problem.  The more details, the better.
<POSTrouble>  i have removed the sewoo and now i am goin to turn on the printer with the usb installed and tell u what happens
<cannonfodder> abinadi this may help    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=669686
<Estragon> Website Title: Force Mounting NTFS - Ubuntu Forums
<openbees> BLKBXX: if unix password is already set
<roadmr> Guest69931: use the manual (man minicom), most keys and commands are documented there, just set the correct comm parameters for your switch and you should be good to go
<Guest69931> thanks Roadmr !!
<Abinadi> cannonfodder, what do you mean that windows wasn't shut down properly.  I always do a 'shutdown' when I exit.
<POSTrouble> it calls it sewoo and asks me to search for drivers
<JerrysKid> Guest69931, I missed your question.  Could you repost it, please?
<Abinadi> cannonfodder, ok, let me look that up
<cannonfodder> Abinadi ya you may be correct; however, it happened to me sometimes even with proper shutdown
<xrdodrx> is there any way to make pixel fonts with fontforge
<ikonia> JerrysKid: it's not an ubuntu issue, it's not for this chanel
<ikonia> channel even
<POSTrouble> and now it asks me to select the printer from the database is this the route i should take
<JerrysKid> ikonia, I'm not a smug prick, so I don't mind if he asks me...
<mikeb123> I am trying to update ubuntu to version 10.10, but the update manager wont show the update even though i know it is available. i tried sudo apt-get update and it didnt work. now what?
<cannonfodder> i never did it from terminal though...also...force mounting did solve it for me once...i just had to keep looking for the proper command
<JyZyXEL> how do you change the default DHCP client?
<openbees> how to send files in flashdrives like windows way
<JerrysKid> mikeb123, did you try to just download the CD?
<ikonia> JerrysKid: drop the language, and the topic of this channel is ubuntu support
<Starminn> JerrysKid: (Family-oriented please)
<cannonfodder> and unfortunately i cant recall the website abinadi...but just keep googling force mounting for ubuntu and i think you will find the solution
<JerrysKid> whatever
<ikonia> JerrysKid: no, not whatever, drop the language and the attitude, please keep to the topic of ubuntu support
<ThinkT510> mikeb123: which ubuntu do you have installed?
<mikeb123> i dont want to overwrite my data
<JerrysKid> mikeb123, What version are you running now?
<openbees> how to send files in flashdrives like windows way ,,,,,is how can find send to option.....like one i had in windows
<POSTrouble> kyle__ or jerryskid should i be using terminal to install this printer
<ikonia> openbees: gnome doesn't work like windows, there may not be a "send to" option, customising the right click menu in gnome is quite tricky
<Viking667> Hi there. I've got a weird question here about the recent 10.10 kernel. Whenever I boot up (I've got a Radeon HD3450) and get to the GUI, I have one of the two screens go flicker every ten or fifteen seconds or so.
<BLKBXX> how do i unstall and reinstall mysql?
<mikeb123> 10.04 LTS
<Homefix> need help, can you reccomend a channel for linux technical questions such as: nautilus cannot write to disk however dolphin does? thanks
<Viking667> yet if I use the kernel from 10.04, it doesn't flicker.
<ikonia> BLKBXX: open the package manager, click remove, then open the package manager and click "install" on the package
<JerrysKid> POSTrouble, I am not an expert on this subject.
<BLKBXX> cool thank u
<Viking667> Homefix: could try ##linux
<BLKBXX> should have known the answer would be that simple lol
<POSTrouble> ok jerryskid no problem
<Homefix> try
<ikonia> Homefix: are you using ubuntu ?
<Homefix> ikon: yes
<openbees> ikonia: how can i costomize right click menu
<ikonia> Homefix: just ask the question
<ikonia> openbees: it's really not very easy at all, hence why no-one does it
<openbees> ikonia: are you kidding with me?
<Homefix> nautilus is not able to write to disk dolphin can even with su or sudo or gksudo
<ikonia> openbees: no
<Kyle__> Is apcupsd configured in /etc/apcupsd/apcupsd.conf in ubuntu?
<POSTrouble> any assistance with CUPS server error 'server-error-internal-error'
<mikeb123> any ideas from previous post?
<mikeb123> i am stuck
<gohan4748> hello guys
<ikonia> Homefix: 1.) don't use "su" 2.) how are you launching nautlius 2.) how are you launching dolphin, 3.) where are you trying to write a file
<ThinkT510> mike123: open up the ubuntu software centre
<gohan4748> hey masterofmonks can i ask u someting
<Abinadi> cannonfodder, I see, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/New\ Volume -o force which means he is trying to force mount an NTFS partition named ntfs-3g to media/New.  Is that correct?
<openbees> ikonia: so the only way to transfer a file is just cut or cupy and then open flashdrive and paste
<gohan4748> im a supersaiyen
<thunkee> my nautilus does have dend to
<daveluke> hi.. the command python2.6 works but the command 'python' gets 'command not found'... how can i fix this?
<ikonia> openbees: that is the most simple way yes,
<ikonia> thunkee: excellent,
<thunkee> or send to
<mikeb123> ok opened software center
<Homefix> ikon:opening from menu create folder get cannot create folder cannot write to disk
<ikonia> Homefix: where are you creating the directory
<ThinkT510> mike123: go to edit then software sources
<gohan4748> im new what do u guys do in this chat
<Homefix> to my desktop
<Homefix> or anywere
<ikonia> Homefix: ok, what does it say when you try to create a directory on your desktop
<Abinadi> !topic | gohan4748
<ubottu> gohan4748: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mikeb123> ok opend it
<Homefix> dolphin works fine
<ikonia> Homefix: no, what does it say when you try in nautlius
<Homefix> it says read only
<ikonia> Homefix: are you running from a livecd ?
<POSTrouble> any assistance with CUPS server error 'server-error-internal-error'
<ThinkT510> mike123: then you want to make sure that release upgrade shows normal releases in the update tab
<bc81> openbees: i didn't follow your convo, but there is also nautilus-sendto in the repos (just so you know copy+paste isn't the only way)
<Homefix> no chroot enviroment
<gohan4748> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh u guys help people
<Viking667> gohan4748: sssshhhh! Don't tell everyone!
<gohan4748> lol
<ikonia> Homefix: can you please show me the permissions on the directory of your chrooted desktop directory
<Homefix> yes.....
<guntbert> gohan4748: this channel is the official support channel for ubuntu - if you just want to chat join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ikonia> Homefix: use the pastebin if you have to
<jonthue> hey i just gotten HP deskjet 3050 but i cant find no drivers for it
<Jezzz> how do I edit /etc/sysctl.conf?
<ikonia> Jezzz: in a text editor
<Jezzz> says read only
<Abinadi> ok, anyone, I'm trying to see if I have this right "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/New\ Volume -o force"  which means he is trying to force mount an NTFS partition named ntfs-3g to media/New.  Is that correct?
<mikeb123> ok. it was set to long term updates. im goin to try this, thanks
<Jezzz> ikonia,  how do I elevate the text editor
<gohan4748> how do i join u guys gunbert
<openbees> bc81: but it is for emails .....my problem is with flashdrive
<Jezzz> ikonia, says read only
<ikonia> Jezzz: what text editor do you like to use ?
<Jezzz> i just double clicked it in ubuntu 10.10
<jonthue> are their drivers for hp deskjey 3050
<bc81> openbees: it can handle flash drives to, like i said i didn't follow your convo (just joined a few mins ago)
<gohan4748> how do i join u guys gunbert
<Abinadi> !printers | jonthue
<ubottu> jonthue: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Estragon> Website Title[3]: OpenPrinting | The Linux Foundation
<ikonia> Jezzz: from the command line or alt+f2 do "gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf" however if you don't know how to use the text editor I don't think you should be blindly editing sysctl.conf
<Jezzz> ikonia, I tried "sudo gconf-editor /etc/sysctl.conf"
<guntbert> Jezzz: open a command line and type gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<ikonia> Estragon: please disable that
<Jezzz> ikonia, guntbert, thanks.  I'll try that
<openbees> bc81: how can i use it
<Estragon> ikonia, sorry
<guntbert> gohan4748: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Starminn> johnthue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1649149 people mention "hplip" prehaps working?
<bc81> openbees: sudo apt-get install nautilus-sendto.  then you right-click a file and "Send To"
<gohan4748> im in the chat gunbert
<gohan4748> im in the chat gunbert
<Jezzz> ikonia, i'm working with a doc for zoneminder.  It is telling me to add 'kernel.shmall = 134217728' and 'kernel.shmax = 134217728' to the sysctl.conf
<Homefix> ikon: sorry babysitting hold on
<BLKBXX> i am having issues joining #web anyone else?
<zvrk> anyone like to chat about future of operating system please join #LightningUnix
<Viking667> BLKBXX: nope.
<Abinadi> ok, anyone, I'm trying to see if I have this right "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/New\ Volume -o force"  which means he is trying to force mount an NTFS partition named ntfs-3g to media/New.  Is that correct?
<ResQue> SYstem MOnitor is saying that my CPU usage is 100%, but if i look in the processes tab there only three or four applications using a total of about 30%. how can i find out where all resources are being used uo?
<Starminn> BLKBXX: Nope, not here either. Make sure it's all lower-case. "/join #web"
<drc> BLKBXX: you may need to register your nick
<erUSUL> Abinadi: mount to  /media/New\ Volume
<Starminn> ResQue: "top" command in Terminal
<reedy_> hmm
<reedy_> oh
<guntbert> zvrk: don't advertise
<openbees> bc81: thanks buddy ...it works ...you are the star of this night............
<ikonia> bc81: mega find
<reedy_> hmm
<reedy_> wtf
<Homefix> ikon: sorry about that diaperchange drwxrwxrwx 2 root root but i still cant write i get ERROR while copying to Desktop; the destination is read only
<bc81> xD i kinda stumbled into your convo :-)
<reedy_> convo
<ResQue> Starminn, well look at that, haha. thanks a lot mate works like a charm :-D
<reedy_> indeed
<ikonia> Homefix: can you show me the output of the command "id" please
<BLKBXX> i type it in and can not get it to join
<BLKBXX> sort of stinks
<Starminn> ReQue: Not a problem. :)
<Homefix> ikon command id How?
<guntbert> reedy_:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ikonia> reedy_: control the language please
<ikonia> Homefix: just type "id" in a termainl and tell me what comes back
<MysterX> hello every one
<Starminn> BLKBXX As somebody mentioned earlier, you may have to register your nick.
<Homefix> k
<drc> BLKBXX: try /msg nickserv help register
<BLKBXX> that i have not done yet starminn
<luite> is there a some place to get a vmlinux type kernel image for 10.04 lts? I need to boot one from a very old xen, which doesn't support bzImage
<BLKBXX> to register?
<ikonia> BLKBXX: join #freenode and ask for help
<reedy_> xchat... and ubuntu installed as os.. this is where i got... from all places in the universe =)
<Starminn> BLKBXX: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<drc> BLKBXX: ikonia has the better idea
<BLKBXX> join #freenode
<JerrysKid> Has anyone here ever used the MoonOS 4 distro?  I was wondering if this is a desktop environment or a full blown distro.  My question:  Can I install Ubuntu Desktop and also have MoonOS 4 as a bootable desktop environment to select at the logon screen... much like LXDE or XFCE?
<Starminn> BLKBXX: Indeed. Listen to Ikonnia
<Homefix> icon:uid=0(root) gid=0(root)
<MysterX> can i ask here an ubuntu question.?
<ikonia> MysterX: sure
<ikonia> JerrysKid: I told you the topic - stick to it
<Viking667> it's what we're for.
<drc> BLKBXX: /j #freenode  you need the beginning /
<BLKBXX> thank you very much
<JerrysKid> ikonia, What?
<ikonia> Homefix: interesting, ok, from the terminal can you do "mkdir $path_to_your_deskop/test please
<Jezzz> ikonia, guntbert, i've made my change and I've run 'sysctl -p' but get 'error: permission denied on key 'kernel.shmall'
<MysterX> ive got a mediacenter pc
<reedy_> so, xchat gnome and just regular xchat got different settings as default
<reedy_> i guess
<ikonia> JerrysKid: the topic is ubuntu support, not dual booting moonOS
<MysterX> and i installed Ubuntu 10.10 on it
<Viking667> Jezzz: are you duing that using "sudo sysctl ..."?
<BLKBXX> sorry it has literally been 10 years since i used irc
<JerrysKid> ikonia, read my freakin question before you lecture me.
<BLKBXX> so i am slow
<MysterX> but i got 2 problemens
<JerrysKid> Sheesh
<Jezzz> Viking667, nope.. that fixed it.. <-- noob
<ikonia> JerrysKid: I did
<Jezzz> Viking667, thanks
<Viking667> MysterX: type it all out on one line.
<JerrysKid> I am asking about desktop environments
<Abinadi> !ot | JerrysKid
<ubottu> JerrysKid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LjL> ikonia: so what part of it is not an ubuntu question?
<Starminn> JerrysKid: It is an Operating System. http://moonos.org/ It does not relate to  Ubuntu, though. MoonOS -- the "OS" infers "Operating System." Once more, though, it is not relative to Ubuntu support
<Viking667> Jezzz: cool.
<LjL> jesus christ
<MysterX> the usb wireless keyboard fail now and day's
<reedy_> allah
<MysterX> so i've check internet
<ikonia> LjL: the part that is asking what moonOS is, is it a distro or a desktop, and can ubuntu deal with it
<MysterX> and try one solution
<Homefix> icon no prob works
<MysterX> to edit grub config
<drc> BLKBXX: no problem...been there, forgot that, had to ask
<Viking667> MysterX: ooops.
<MysterX> but then the sound disables
<ikonia> Homefix: I have an idea what's going on, but I don't quite understand why properly
<LjL> ikonia: if it's a desktop environment, which he certainly has the right to wonder, and in that case if it runs in ubuntu, is an ubuntu question
<Starminn> MysterX: Please ask all on one line. Otherwise it becomes nearly impossible to follow your question. Thank you. :)
<reedy_> ufo's.. hmm probably not in the same catagory... even thou i believe in those
<MysterX> Starminn: i am sorry
<ikonia> LjL: if it's a desktop environment sure, he can ask if ubuntu will work with it, but he's asking if anyone's used it and what it is
<ikonia> LjL: not here to research other distros
<reedy_> still the same to me =)
<thethinker> how to adhust screen brightness settings?
<JerrysKid> This is probably the most successful and failed IRC support channel I have ever seen.  You have such potential to help people, but instead you... "!cry | ikonia" and don't help anyone.  Instead you debate on relevant subject matter.  It's pathetic, honestly.
<Starminn> MysterX: Not a problem. :) It's just a very large channel and you'll likely receive more help if people and more easily follow it. Please try asking again, all on one line. :)
<ikonia> JerrysKid: bye then, don't use the channel
<Viking667> MysterX: you've stepped out of my realm of expertise. I don't know anything about how to get wireless keyboards running.
<ikonia> Homefix: to help me out, is there a reason you're using a chroot ?
<Starminn> JerrysKid: Please don't stray from the topic of Ubuntu Support. If you have a problem with him then maybe just ignore him? *shrug* :)
<R-Touch> jerryskid: guy, perhaps i can help.
<LjL> JerrysKid: FYI, you can voice your concerns in #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> Homefix: there is one part of the puzzle tha tI'm not getting it
<R-Touch> jerryskid: what's the problem?
<Homefix> icon: nautilu will not let me create a folder anywere
<R-Touch> jerryskid: unfortunately, certain linux experts forget that they weren't always experts :)
<friendlystranger> hey, anyone here using conky?
<ikonia> Homefix: can you boot into the system properly (outside the chroot) and we can try to fix this
<JerrysKid> R-Touch, All I was asking is if I could boot the MoonOS 4 desktop environment or do I have to install it on a completely separate partition.  That was my question.  I am presently running 10.10, and did not want to muck up my Ubuntu Desktop 10.10 by experimenting with MoonOS.
<Homefix> icon do ya have a sec hold on...................
<ikonia> JerrysKid: it's not a desktop environemtn, it's a distro
<Starminn> JerrysKid: Again, "It is an Operating System. http://moonos.org/ It does not relate to  Ubuntu, though. MoonOS -- the "OS" infers "Operating System." Once more, though, it is not relative to Ubuntu support"
<R-Touch> jerryskid: as far as i know, it shouldn't be a problem to install other environments with the default one
<Homefix> icon look here this is what i am doing yes i put it together.......http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=932754
<thethinker> how do I change brightness settings for my laptop in ubuntu
<reedy_> so, why cant linux or any breed like ubuntu handle 3d as good as microsofts os's ?
<MysterX> i've an mediacenter (motherboard: Asus M3n78-VM) and the usb wireless mouse/keyboard of logitec freezes. I have update my Nvidea drivers to get the Sound over HDMI working. but when i edit de grub settings to get rid of the freezing mouse, sound stops working...
<Abinadi> lol jeez louise.
<Starminn> JerrysKid: Asking about DE is relative. But further conversation (since it's a different operating system) just shouldn't go here. :) That's all.
<JerrysKid> Starminn, MoonOS is built on 10.10 and runs Gnome.  That is why I am confused.
<ikonia> JerrysKid: it's a derivative, that's why it's not supported
<Homefix> icon my scripts are here:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=10584098#post10584098
<thunkee> reedy_: what is good? it's different not less good ... almost every high performance 3d equip is unix
<sysop3> ubuntu doesnt run gnome anymore?
<erUSUL> reedy_: because graphic chip manufactures invest like 0.0001 % of what they invest in windows drivers in the linux ones
<Starminn> JerrysKid: Yes. Many OS's are built on Ubuntu, but are so xtraordinarily different that support for them is beyond the scope of this channel. Take JULinux, for example. It is built on Ubuntu but made to replicate Windows as much as possible. Built on Ubuntu? Yes. Support for it here? No.
<JerrysKid> Starminn, ikonia, I do not know the difference between "derivatives" "distros" "environments" etc.  Perhaps this is why I am so haphazardly  offending your chat etiquette.
<ikonia> Homefix: I'm not asking for scripts, I'd like you to reboot into your desktop without using a chroot
<MysterX> hmm to difficult? :P
<ikonia> JerrysKid: ok, a desktop environemt (gnome for example or kde) is the desktop that runs on any distro, follow so far ?
<Abinadi> can anyone tell me how to use something other than pastebin to upload (similarly) a screenshot?
<ikonia> JerrysKid: eg: ubuntu packages up gnome/kde/xfce etc etc ?
<Starminn> Abinadi: Photobucket or something similar?
<Homefix> Icon:cantcause it is an arm image: look here:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=932754
<Abinadi> Starminn, good idea, thanks
<ikonia> JerrysKid: follow so far ?
<JerrysKid> Yes
<ikonia> JerrysKid: ok a derivatiave is a distribution (fully Linux distro) that's based on anotherone (in this example) ubuntu, it's a full blown os with it's own packages/configs/etc
<wiw> looking for a music player as *powerful* as fb2k was for windows. any suggestions?
<Starminn> Abinadi: Sure thing. Most people I see upload them to their websites (same here) but Photobucket, etc. IS just as well. Preferably to the actual image and not a profile page with image. :)
<erUSUL> !player | wiw
<ubottu> wiw: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<DasEi> wiw: mplayer and vlc are fine
<JerrysKid> ok
<Viking667> I like Mplayer, but it doesn't play absolutely everything - i.e. chiptunes.
<meLon> I've left my computer on for the past two nights and when waking up in the morning, I've noticed it's still on, but the screen is BLACK and it wont respond.  I have to force it to shut down.  Are there any logs that I can look at that might show me what's these gremlins are doing at night?
<DasEi> wiw: vlc is nice because it brings own, most common codecs with itself
<Viking667> I'd love to see a mplayer module to handle .sid, nsf and all sorts of stuff
<Viking667> meLon: /var/log/messages
<wiw> erUSUL: thanks, i already tried a whole bunch. i'm not looking for as many players as possible, i was hoping for a human recommendation based on my needs (not codecs)
<meLon> thanks Viking667
<Homefix> icon: i cant "boot" it is on my andriod phone using htc kernel using an arm image
<Viking667> wiw: I use mplayer and some other player I can't remember the name of.
<erUSUL> wiw: how can i (or anyone else ) know your needs? you have to try them and see
<Starminn> wiw: I use Banshee as my preference.
<ikonia> Homefix:  you're using ubuntu on your phone ?
<ikonia> Homefix: or trying to ?
<Homefix> yes
<Starminn> wiw: Indeed. There is no "best" thus the large amount of listed players. As they said, try and see. :)
<meLon> Viking667, Is there an easy way to tell when the system is STARTING/SHUTTING DOWN?
<Homefix> done deal look herehttp://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=932754
<Viking667> can't remember.
<ikonia> Homefix: ok, I'm not supporting that platform (personally) due to lack of experience
<Abinadi> ok, I'm on to another question.....I need to know how to make nautilus load at startup.  I can see startup in System>>Preferences>>Startup Applications, but I cannot tell how to load nautilus at startup
<Homefix> any were i could go another channel?
<ikonia> Homefix: no idea, there are plenty on freenode, not sure of an ubuntu-on-htc-platform one though
<erUSUL> Abinadi: nautilus already start on startup. half the desktop features are provided by nautilus
<MysterX> i've an mediacenter (motherboard: Asus M3n78-VM) and the usb wireless mouse/keyboard of logitec freezes. I have update my Nvidea drivers to get the Sound over HDMI working. but when i edit de grub settings to get rid of the freezing mouse, sound stops working...
<Starminn> Homefix: type "/list" in IRC and just see what you can find. Sorry I don't know of any suggestions either.
<Homefix> thanks
<Abinadi> erUSUL, ok, thanks, I knew that...but what Im talking about is a nautilus window that shows my mounted drives (much like when you launch windows explorer)
<erUSUL> Abinadi: Places>Computer
<Starminn> Abinadi: Is /media what you're looking for?
<Starminn> Abinadi: Yeah, that too ^ :)
<genii-around> Homefix: You might want to try #xda-devs
<guntbert> Homefix: don't try /list on this network (it is too big), you can ask alis to search for you (try /msg alis help)
<drc> Homefix: by my count there are 6 channels that list htc, try #htc-lunix first would be my guess
<wiw> i never said best, i simply said i need a powerful player. that includes customizability and features (preferably in modular components)
<Starminn> wiw: Try them all and see. When you find one that you really like use that one. All have different pros and cons, and you're really the only one who's able to judge for you. Most of them are very customizable anyway.
<klcs> I have a bunch of header files that I want gcc to find. LD_LIBRARY_PATH seems to be empty. Is there another way to specify where to look? Ubuntu 9.04
<Abinadi> Starminn, erUSUL, yes I can see places>>computer, and I know where /media is (from the command line at least), but what I want is for a window (call it nautilus, computer or whatever it is in ubuntu) to open up at startup.
<Abinadi> Am I making sense?
<wiw> Starminn: can you give me an example of a customizable one? i've tried a few and none of them seemed to be at all customizable
<gbear14275> My trash and home folder icons have disappeared off the desktop... can someone tell me how to get them to reappear?  Is it as simple as creating symlinks or?
<erUSUL> Abinadi: System>>Preferences>>Startup Applications and add « nautilus /media/ » ?
<Jezzz> so I edited my sysctl.conf and now I get " GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)" on boot
<Starminn> Abinadi: Navigate to "/media" in Nautilus. So go all the way down to root then media. In Terminal you can type "nautilus /media" and get the same effect. Regarding opening up at startup follow what erUSL just said
<Jezzz> how can I undo my edit to sysctl.conf
<erUSUL> gbear14275: alt + f2 gconf-editor go to apps>nautilus>desktop tick the apropiate checkboxes
<Starminn> Abinadi: Note that Places>Computer is pretty much the same as /media
<brontosaurusrex> gbear14275: i would use the unnoficial 'ubuntu tweak', i'am sure there is more official way thought
<DasEi> Jezzz: edit as root
<thunkee> MysterX: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1338700.html may help
<Abinadi> Starminn, I can see that.  thanks,
<Jezzz> DasEi: can't boot the system to do that.  All i get is that error on startup
<Starminn> wiw: Try and see, man. I wouldn't know because I don't customize mine a lot.
<DasEi> Jezzz: then chroot from a live cd
<DasEi> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Starminn> wiw: And I misspoke a bit. I should have said, "Most of them *seem* very customizable." Sorry for tha.
<Odaym> i'm at the partitioning menu now, and i have an empty partition that i want to install Ubuntu on
<Jezzz> DasEi: is there a "safe mode" for ubuntu that will let me ....
<Jezzz> DasEi: ok... booting livecd now
<Odaym> i enter it "change", and i say "ext3 journaling system"?
<DasEi> Jezzz: can try: press ctrl once grub starts
<DasEi> left one
<Jezzz> DasEi: what is grub?
<Starminn> Odaym: Using default Ubuntu installer it will mount root on an ext4 partition.
<DasEi> grub is the bootloader
<Jezzz> k.
<Odaym> ext4
<Starminn> Odaym: YOu'll also need a "swap" partition.
<Odaym> ok
<Odaym> and mount on /
<Starminn> Odaym: Yes, mount on "/"
<Odaym> yea i know that i need swap, how do i do that?
<DasEi> Jezzz: but from a live cd you can also easily edit a file on hd
<Starminn> Odaym: Create another partition (Ubuntu makes it 2GB by default on mine I believe) and just tell it it's a swap partition.
<Jezzz> DasEi: ok... i'll continue to load the livecd
<Jezzz> DasEi: I assume that's the "try ubuntu" button on the install disc?
<Odaym> how do i create..
<Odaym> at the menu
<DasEi> Jezzz: yupp
<Jezzz> kthx
<MysterX> thanks thunkee
<Starminn> Odaym: It's been a while and I'm not there. Try "Add..." perhaps?
<Ub3r-N00b> anyone with IT & legal experience around ?
<oneliner> is there some sort of "flush" i have to apply to directories after changing groups? 755 still does not allow a user through ftp to write to a folder assigned to its group
<nexeh> I'm looking for suggestions on how to get started developing for ubuntu. Wouldnt mind contributing to ubuntu, or opensource projects for ubuntu, and starting a new project for something its missing... anyone ahve any suggestions on where to get started?
<Starminn> Ub3r-N00b: Ask your question and see who answers. :)
<Odaym> darn it
<Odaym> hmm
<guntbert> !ot | Ub3r-N00b
<ubottu> Ub3r-N00b: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jo-erlend> there used to be an application in GNOME that let you pick a color from anything on screen and copy the hex value to the clipboard. Can someone tell me the name of that?
<DasEi> nexeh: any programming laguages ?
<xangua> jo-erlend: color chooser, or something like that
<Ub3r-N00b> Starminn 10x
<thethinker> In the gnome art program, there is a catagory for "Login Manager Themes" WHere do I find the program for it?
<nexeh> dasEi: I'm not picky but im mainly a Java guy... but i can pick them up as needed
<jo-erlend> xangua, color chooser displays a color map to choose from, doesn't it? That's not what I want. I'd like to get the color from the desktop wallpaper or something like that.
<guntbert> jo-erlend: try gcolor2
<DasEi> nexeh: there is a channel of ubuntu-developers, but good knowledge of c++, python or such will be required
<Ub3r-N00b> guys im looking for GOOD literature on Cyber Warfare from legal point of view, existing arguments from adacemics, possible legislation on the matter etc
<xangua> thethinker: the nwy gdm doesn't support them
<Starminn> jo-erlend: http://www.cognitivecombine.com/2008/04/gnome-panel-colour-finally-easy-as-pie/ try that?
<Starminn> Ub3r-N00b: Follow guntbert's earlier suggestion by asking in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<nexeh> BasEi: Ok great, I'll check it out. I have worked in C++ a few times
<gohan4748> #fun
<thethinker> xangua: is there any work around?
<jo-erlend> Starminn, that looks like something to choose colors for your desktop or something? That's not what I want at all.
<Ub3r-N00b> guntbert, Starminn thanks
<Viking667> I'm having a lot of trouble with firefox. Every time I start it up, it's in offline mode, and I can't find out how to turn that off.
<nexeh> DasEi: that channel is empty.. i think i had the same problem in the past.. i also signed up for the mentor program and never head from anyone :/
<Starminn> jo-erlend: Ah, yes. You're right.  I didn't read it very well. Yeah, try what guntbert said. gcolor2 -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gcolor2
<thethinker> Viking667: are you sure your computer is connected 2 internet?
<DasEi> nexeh: for such questions #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place, and else forward to #ubuntu-devel
<jo-erlend> guntbert, that works. Thanks. :)
<MysterX> hmm its a common issue with that mobo
<guntbert> jo-erlend: you're welcome :-)
<BLKBXX> i am going to guess the computer he is running irc is the computer with the issue correct Viking?
<oneliner> how can i know if a user has write permissions for a given dir?
<Viking667> yup
<Viking667> brb
<DasEi> nexeh: meet in ubuntu-offtopic ?
<nexeh> sure
<jrib> oneliner: 2 ways: check the directories permissions or try to write as the user and find out!  But why do you want to know?
<gohan4748> they banned me fom the channel
<LjL> gohan4748: well next time don't spam and that won't happen
<gohan4748> my computer was messing up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<__nick> sera a tutti!
<ikonia> gohan4748: please don't start in here
<gohan4748> start wat
<oneliner> jrib, i got a user accesing the box via ftp, its in the same group as the owner of the dir and the dir is set to 755 yet i cant write to it from the ftp client
<DasEi> nexeh: can't join there ?
<__nick> ho un macbook 6.1 uno e vorrei installare ubuntu, una guida specifica?
<DasEi> nexeh: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> oneliner: might depend on your ftpd's settings
<Starminn> !es | __nick
<ubottu> __nick: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> gohan4748: what's the problem with your computer ?
<mbeierl> !support | gohan4748:
<ubottu> gohan4748:: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<oneliner> vsftpd
<__nick> sorry
<erUSUL> oneliner: [[ -w dir ]] && echo "it is writtableby me"
<Starminn> __nick: No problem. :)
<jrib> oneliner: what do you mean by "its in the same group as the owner of the dir"?  What is "it"?
<drc> Viking667: check File> Work offline, is that checked?
<xangua> that's italian Starminn
<__nick> I have a macbook 6.1 and i want instal ubuntu, a tutorial pls :) ?
<oneliner> erUSUL: i am not logged as the user
<drc> Viking667: in Firefox, that is
<oneliner> the user connecting from ftp client
<jrib> !mac | __nick
<ubottu> __nick: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ikonia> __nick: do you want to dual boot with macos ?
<Viking667> It is. But it's ALWAYS checked
<gohan4748> my enter key was stuck now i got to wiat
<snoflake> __nick, respect to you
<Starminn> xangua: My mistake.
<Viking667> sorry, had to answer the door
<gohan4748> my enter key was stuck now i got to wait
<__nick> sure dual boot :)
<drc> Viking667: check File> Work offline in Firefox, is that checked?
<warlok> hello
<ikonia> __nick: jrib just sent a better URL than I was going to offer
<__nick> but I dont want use boot camp or parallel, or something like that
<warlok> am Rassia
<Viking667> drc: already checked that. Turned it off, shut down firefox, start up firefox, it's checked again.
<jrib> oneliner: well 755 doesn't give group write permissions anyway
<oneliner> oh?
<R-Touch> out of curiosity, if a person with a mac installs ubuntu on their system, why did they buy a friggin mac in the first place?
<R-Touch> just get a cheap pc
<oneliner> whats the correct chmod?
<ikonia> __nick: you'll need to use something like that to dual boot properly
<drc> Viking667:  ok, it's almost assuredly a Firefox problem, I'd ask in @firefox
<jrib> !permissions | oneliner
<ubottu> oneliner: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<thunkee> R-Touch: solid hw?
<R-Touch> mac has solid hardware?
<R-Touch> lol
<R-Touch> that's funny
<ikonia> R-Touch: not really
<R-Touch> they use the same garbage everyone else uses
<drc> Viking667: er...#firefox
<R-Touch> if you want solid hardware, get an entry-level sony
<xangua> !ot > R-Touch
<ubottu> R-Touch, please see my private message
<erUSUL> oneliner: sudo -u user sh 'test -w dir  && echo "it is writtable"'
<erUSUL> oneliner: ?
<brontosaurusrex> R-Touch: they are quiet and they have plugs in places where one doesnt have to crawl on the nees...
<brontosaurusrex> *knees
<R-Touch> yeah, i suppose
<R-Touch> thanks for the pm btw, i joined that channel too
<__nick> no boot camp pls :(
<Viking667> drc: well, I came here because it doesn't happen anywhere else... i.e. on Windows, it never happens. On Mandriva, it never happens.
<oneliner> erUSUL: i ll try that as soon as am done reading bout permissions
<Viking667> It only ever happens with firefox on Ubuntu.
<Blue_Wolf> hello, some one know easypeasy?
<drc> Viking667: I'd say its in your firefox config somehow, maybe not saving your settings when you close
<Viking667> but why isnt it saving it? I haven't diddled with my user
<swazzy> I am going to be learning c++, What is the best  in your opinion IDE  for me
<__nick> ok, I create manually the partition, without boot camp :)
<thunkee> Viking667: firefox turns off if it cant resolve hostnames (dns) for example ... check proxy settings firewalls etc
<erUSUL> !info anjuta | swazzy
<ubottu> swazzy: anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.30.1.0-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1702 kB, installed size 4456 kB
<erUSUL> !ide | swazzy
<ubottu> swazzy: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Viking667> thunkee: hm... could you explain that further?
<atoi> So this is a shot in the dark, but we've recently seen apache2 on our Ubuntu Lucid servers hit like ... a huge amount of CPU usage over time to the point where our servers go to like... you know 9 load average and I have to restart them. I'm not seeing any tell-tale signs in the logs. My guess is that a code change we've done has produced this (we're running Django/Python through mod_wsgi in embedded mode.) But has anyone heard any rumors of
<atoi> this happening with the 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.4 apache2 package?
<drc> Viking667: dunno, but I'd try #firefox and if they say it's a ubuntu issue, then come back here (unless anyone else here has an idea)
<Homefix> drc:there "mean over there at htc-linux
<Viking667> i.e. I've got a about:config setting-  network.dns.ipv4OnlyDomains   that's not set to anything.
<duli> I was installing apache2 it was working. Now I get a "Fail to connect to server".  I already did the sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start. Any help?
<Homefix> or stuck up
<drc> Homefix: what?
<__nick> because I try more time t install ubuntu but it doesn't work!
<oneliner> jrib, i missetyped, its currently 775
<Viking667> Anyhow, I'll try at #firefox
<Viking667> oh, and it's 3.6.13
<__nick> when I reboot the ubuntu os, my pc show more error! why?
<debzf> Hi everyone, I'm trying to set up an ALC 8867 Audio card. Has anyone had any luck getting it to work? I'm using maverick
<oneliner> what should i look for in the vsftpd.conf file ?
<Skutarth> Can anybody give me some information on Ubuntu and fakeRAIDs?
<debzf> Sorry, ALC 887 Audio card
<swazzy> is eclipse good too?
<Homefix> can ubuntu connect with windows,(share) without samba but with hamachi (i no its a long shot and dont say go to hamachi and ask please)
<xxiao> it appears ubuntu 10.04 can't mount my sd card reader automatically
<xxiao> do I need set up the permission somewhere? or create a udev rules?
<__nick> pls :(
<xxiao> in the past it's automatically mounted
<__nick> help me!
<ikonia> __nick: what's up
<tobier> __nick: just shouting for help is not the way to go..
<Starminn> swazzy: I've used Eclipse and it was pretty good, yeah. I always end up using a Windows program through WINE (bad I know but I like it too much) and Eclipse is always my go-to app when my usual one stops working.
<xxiao> the card reader is detected, but gnome popped up saying 'can not mount'
<ikonia> tobier: please don't give out bad advice, you've been warned about that
<__nick> to go where?
<ohsix> Homefix: hamachi doesn't share files, it can let you communicate with the network members, but you still need to use something else to share files
<niknakpadywak> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<xxiao> and i have to manually mount them instead
<tobier> ikonia: I have? when?
<ikonia> tobier: my apologies, I miss-read that
<ikonia> __nick: what's actually the issue
<Skutarth> I've read the article about FakeRaid
<abuusaamah> hey guys, I'm new to this, in a nutshell, what exactly does this client do
<Skutarth> I'm here because it doesn't specifically address my issue
<Viking667> #firefox is dead quiet
<Homefix> i cant figure it out, if upstart doesnt work in a chroot how am i able to connect with windows
<__nick> ubuntu doesn't work!
<ikonia> __nick: ok, in what way
<swazzy> ok
<ikonia> Homefix: is this still the HTC platform ?
<Homefix> not in a chroot it is a service
<Starminn> abuusaamah: IRC? Try just Googling around for "IRC" or go type in "/join #freenode" and ask there.
<drc> Viking667: must be nap time there
<swazzy> at least you honest but i can't stand ms anymore
<Homefix> yes but they yelled at me over at htc
<tobier> ikonia: alright, cool. I was confused there for a while :S
<ikonia> tobier: my mistake,
<Homefix> its ubuntu
<ikonia> Homefix: what hardware platform (exactly what phone) are you running it on
<tobier> __nick: what errors do you get, if any?
<Homefix> htc evo noone is doing it yet
<Starminn> swazzy: It's in no relation to Microsoft but that's beside the point :) Anyway, yes, Eclipse is quite powerful and I quite enjoy it. Believe it or not though Gedit is also an extraordinarily capable platform for developing as well, so if nothing else works try gedit and its numerous plugins
<ikonia> Homefix: give me a minute to check it out
<Homefix> im telling you go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=10584098#post10584098
<Homefix> and here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=932754
<__nick> I follow the tutorial in every step, but at the finish the screen show: I/O error... number...number...
<Skutarth> Starminn: Winners write code in vi.
<tobier> __nick: what tutorial? for installing Ubuntu?
<swazzy> ok thanks starminn
<__nick> yes, sure
<__nick> the link who sent me
<Starminn> Skutarth, swazzy: Everybody has their favorite. :) vi, vim, and emacs seem to be the most common for "proffessionals" but again, it depends on personal preference.
<Homefix> ubuntu-arm is usually go but they want to talk about natty dev now
<tobier> __nick: sorry, I just attached my screen, I have no idea of the history, I just saw your cry for help :P
<ikonia> Homefix: have you tried in #ubuntu-arm channel ?
<tobier> __nick: have you installed ubuntu and now it doesn't boot?
<Homefix> beat ya to it look at my post
<__nick> yes not boot
<__nick> :(
<Homefix> i think i will annoy them further thnks
<debzf> Having sound problems. Anyone knows something about ALC887?
<Starminn> !details | debzf
<ubottu> debzf: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Skutarth> Starminn: Really? I was joking. Who in their right mind would use a terminal text editor for writing code?
<Starminn> Skutarth: :) Anyway, moving back to the topic of the channel, haha
<__nick> because when installation is finished, cd eject but pc doesnt reboot
<g_> hi, is the notification thing supposed to queue notices? i only have one displayed at a time, even when i trigger more than one
<__nick> pc=macbook
<drc> Viking667: try <renaming> your .mozilla folder and start firefox (just to see)
<Starminn> g_: The notification box on the top right of the desktop?
<Viking667> did that. Same issue once I close out firefox and restart it.
<g_> Starminn: yeah
<debzf> I have a problem with my soundcard. I'm running ubuntu meerkat. When I run aplay -l I get the following output: **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<debzf> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC887 Analog [ALC887 Analog]
<swazzy> yea im learning so i just want something  easy use
<debzf>   Subdevices: 1/1
<debzf>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot3> debzf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tobier> __nick: could you show me the tutorial you're reffering to?
<__nick> sure wait pls :)
<g_> Starminn: i only see one box ever, not more than one, like it's supposed to, right?
<OY1R> we (oy6fra) now have a magnetometer online >  http://www.fra.fo/Aurora_watch.html
<Starminn> g_: I'll show you what it does. May I private message you to send you like 5 messages real quick so you can see how it works (to avoid spamming this channel)?
<OY1R> sorry wrong chan.
<g_> Starminn: you mean notify-send foo hello ?
<Viking667> OY1R: haha. Could be interesting, nonetheless.
<__nick> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<g_> Starminn: and yes go for it
<tobier> __nick: please higlight me when you speak to me, or else I'll loose you..
<oneliner> am at a loss :D
<Viking667> __nick: as in, type in his name to begn with.. i.e. tobier:  blah
<Starminn> g_: See? IT's one box but it keeps expanding.
<g_> no it doesn't
<drc> Viking667: was that "did that" directed at my suggestion?
<g_> Starminn: i just see one message
<Viking667> yup.
<guntbert> !tab | __nick
<ubottu> __nick: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Starminn> g_: What message would that be?
<Viking667> drc: yes.
<silentz0r> hey, most times I try to boot in ubuntu, the OS gets stuck on the splash screen. Any advice? (I use ATI open source drivers)
<g_> Starminn: whatever i send with notify-send
<Skutarth> Let me clarify my issue with Ubuntu and fakeRAIDs. I wanted to know two things: 1) If I install Ubuntu to a separate drive from the fakeRAID, what bootloader should I use and on what drive? 2) If I use Wubi to install instead and just install onto the fakeRAID, am I safe from my RAID being corrupted (ie worst case is that Ubuntu becomes unusable and needs to be reinstalled while Windows continues to run normally)?
<g_> ie: notify-send boo; notify-send boo2;notify-send boo3
<tobier> __nick: what model ID do you have?
<drc> Viking667: did you rename .mozilla <after> you closed Firefox (makes a difference_
<g_> that just shows one box which slowly swaps between the messages
<OY1R> Viking667, it is indeed :)
<Starminn> g_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1116278
<tobier> __nick: and I assume you're installing ubuntu 10.10?
<oneliner> does an ftp server itself have a user?
<ikonia> oneliner: the ftp daemon runs as a user
<lisa_> I have a simple question:  When running Ubuntu 10.10, how can I tell if I have 64-bit processors
<Viking667> drc: yes, I did.
<Starminn> g_: Try this (this does it for me usually to get multiple bubbles) Change a song in your media player and adjust volume at same time. Or really anything with a notification and volume. Volume has its own notification bubble.
<__nick> ID?
<oneliner> how can i know which is the user of a running process?
<tobier> __nick: according the tutorial, you should've looked up your model id, and use the corresponding subpage for that model
<drc> Viking667: OK, just wan't sure from the wording, let me check something
<mfpockets> hi guys I am trying to install something for an IR remote but the sudo make install command isnt working.
<tobier> __nick: my guess is that you didn't; I'd advise you to start over
<Viking667> drc: when I first start up firefox after renaming .mozilla, it starts up with Ubuntu's startup page they've set. Then when I shut down firefox and start it up again, Work Offline is then ticked.
<__nick> macbook 6.1
<Viking667> Meh.
<ThinkT510> oneliner: ps aux in a terminal
<guntbert> !compile | mfpockets
<ubottu> mfpockets: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<cheater-> hi guys
<Viking667> and #firefox has said nothing... just been joins/parts
<cheater-> how can i check what "exact" version of ubuntu i have?
<debzf> lisa_:  uname -a, if you see anything with 64 it's 64-bit
<mfpockets> ubottu it was a .tar and i untarred it and the forum post i was following said simply run sudo make install
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<drc> Viking667: but the Work Offline in NOT checked the first time after renaming, only on the second start?
<Viking667> cheater-: /etc/issue
<Viking667> drc: correct
<cheater-> there's a bug in metacity which is scheduled to come out in 10.04.3. i've got 10.04 but not sure about the third part.
<__nick> correct?
<cheater-> ok i have 10.04.2
<cheater-> any idea when 10.04.3 will be released?
<ikonia> cheater-: which bug ?
<ikonia> cheater-: I'm not aware of a 10.04.3 point release
<ikonia> cheater-: what's the bug
<mfpockets> ubottu i am really new to linux and understand the basics but it is returning install: cannot stat `hama_mce': No such file or directory
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mfpockets> make: *** [install] Error 1
<cheater-> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/494096
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 494096 in metacity (Ubuntu Lucid) "Clicking the title of a window is bringing a window underneath it into focus" [High,Triaged]
<Skutarth> mfpockets: You are talking to a bot.
<cheater-> ikonia: it's fairly severe... it can lead to lost work, corrupt data, and security compromise
<lisa_> Thanks debzf , Mine doesn't show 64-bit.  I just wanted to make sure I didn't need to download a different version of 10.10.  I loaded the x386 version
<tobier> __nick: from what I read, there may be a problem with GRUB messing up the MBR, which I think is what going on because you get an I/O error (possibly it means it can't find a bootable device)
<guntbert> mfpockets: ubottu is a bot, please read what she sent you, that should help
<bc81> i think canonical is spying on me.   i muted my laptop's internal mic via sound preferences.  but when i open fmit (a guitar tunig program)  it still picks up sound from my internal mic.  what gives??
<ikonia> cheater-: just going to have a read, where did you get told it's 10.04.3 that it's fixed in
<cheater-> look at the last update
<tobier> __nick: however, I have no experience with installing ubuntu on macbooks; my advice still is to start over and make sure you follow the steps in the tutorial
<tobier> __nick: other than that, I can't be of much help. sorry
<__nick> ok, but where I must instal grub?
<ikonia> cheater-: ahh, I see why you think that, ok
<Skutarth> bc81: Open up your laptop and stab the microphone with a screwdriver.
<debzf> lisa_: sorry, it only means that your current OS is 32 bit! I don't know how to check if your pc supports 64-bit
<mfpockets> gunthbert thanks, realized that after typing.
<__nick> ubuntu partition, or macosx partition?
<drc> Viking667: have to play with puppy for a bit (she woke up, back in about 15 min :)
<Viking667> check /proc/cpuinfo to see if your CPU supports 64-bit
<cheater-> ikonia: basically the situation is like this: if you have a window, and click it, the click can get randomly forwarded to another window
<Viking667> drc: cool.
<ikonia> cheater-: this must be wrong, but the expected date is 2011-07-29
<cheater-> ikonia: this means closing, maximizing, etc.
<guntbert> !tab | mfpockets :-)
<ubottu> mfpockets :-): You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lisa_> debzf, I guess I could download the ISO and see if it boots/runs on my system
<g_> Starminn: you're missing the point! i'm triggering the bubbles myself!
<tobier> __nick: use rEFIt if you're dual booting
<debzf> yeah, try it
<cheater-> ikonia: there is a patch, and even a ppa version, that fix it
<cheater-> ikonia: and it's supposedly fixed in 10.10
<cheater-> ikonia: it can't be that difficult..
<Starminn> g_: Yes, I udnerstand that and I gave you a link to the program you are using.
<ikonia> cheater-: I don't decide on the release, that's the planned date, that seems a harsh wait time
<__nick> already use, but not important if ubuntu doesnt restart !
<Starminn> g_: Previously I did not, that is correct, but the link I gave is about the program it would appear you are using?
<lisa_> I just noticed most of the Dell laptops are loaded with windows 7 64-bit... wondered if I was going to have to re-load ubuntu 64-bit.
<sier> hiho
<cheater-> ikonia: it's insane to just merge a patch
<cheater-> which takes, oh, 4 seconds :)
<ikonia> cheater-: raise it as an issue on the bug report
<cheater-> i think i will
<ikonia> cheater-: I think you have a valid point
<k9-console> hey guys
<POSTrouble> hello room I am installing a impact printer epson tmu and keep gettin the error that cupsFilter file rastertotmu is missing
<Viking667> What makes me laugh about my machine is: it's got a 64-bit CPU, but the rest of the machine appears to be entirely 32-bit. No EFI here that I can see.
<cheater-> where do you see the date 07-29?
<g_> Starminn: so, is there a better notification program to use?
<ikonia> cheater-: click on the ubuntu 10.04.3 link
<ikonia> cheater-: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-10.04.3
<g_> the notify plugin with ubuntu kinda doesn't work
<POSTrouble> i have tried the sudo aa complain command and that does not help any assistnace would be appreciated
<__nick> :(
<POSTrouble> thank you
<g_> it just feels like a cheap osx clone!
<mfpockets> guntbert, lol, im getting pwned on everything.  reading through the links now.  thanks
<jsebean> test
<jsebean> hello
<sier> hiho
<jsebean> i cant dim my screen on ubuntu 10.04
<guntbert> mfpockets: no problem :) we all had to learn
<jsebean> i have an emachine E725
<oneliner> so settign perms on the folder to 777 allows the user to write, so ftpd server is ok
<__nick> there is someone have installed ubuntu in macbook?
<guntbert> !enter | jsebean
<ubottu> jsebean: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<__nick> pls answer me:(
<oneliner> am just not figuring out how to set the users/groups right
<jsebean> my apologies, any ideas though?
<Starminn> g_: I do not know of any, I'm sorry. You could try Googling around though and see what you come acorss. I do not know of any though, no.
<ikonia> oneliner: chown
<tobier> __nick: are you talking to me? I said to highlight me; I almost have no chance seeing your messages otherwise...
<Viking667> chown changes owners, chmod changes permissions
<BLKBXX> __nick i know of people who have none were really lucky but that was also a while back
<Homefix> icon: u still here
<ikonia> Homefix: yes
<jsebean> can anybody help me with this. I can't adjust my screen brightness on my emachine E725
<Viking667> oneliner: info chown
<Homefix> bear with me one more chance u can tell me to jump in the lake after one but i have to tell u..............
<__nick> I a m not a lucky guy:(
<Viking667> oneliner: whoops - I meant to type:   man chown
<jsebean> anybody? I can't adjust my screen brightness on my emachine E725
<oneliner> ikonia: my issue is: i have ussera and usserb both on groupa , which is same name as usera, so it loosks like ussra groupa ussrb groupa
<drc> Viking667: pawned the puppy off on the daughter :)  I'm stumped.  What really is confusing is the rename/delete .mozilla and the problem comes right back.  I'm out of ideas...sorry
<oneliner> thing is when dir is set to 775, ussrb still cant write to it via ftp
<Homefix> I tried gksudo nautilus in terminal and got (nautilus:1096) warning failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: no such file or directoyy
<Viking667> drc: yeah, me too.
<DasEi> oneliner: simply own the dir to the desired user ?
<oneliner> i need both to be able to write
<DasEi> oneliner: sudo chown -R UserHere /some/dir
<guntbert> Homefix: the reason might be that you started a GUI app with just sudo
<DasEi> oneliner: an plain ftp.. may I ask why you don't use ssh or https, vsftp least ?
<loculinux> ...
<loculinux> chile
<loculinux> ?
<Homefix> is the /var/run/dbus/system.... part of upstart?
<lisa_> Does the ubuntu 10.10 x386 ISO include support for the intel 64-bit processors?
<cheater-> ikonia: done
<DasEi> loculinux: this an english spoken channel, need help ?
<DasEi> ah
<thunkee> lisa_: works but not 64 bit ... beyond the name amd64 is suitable
<drc> Viking667: well, back to the puppy...Try "ubuntu+firefox+work offline" in google, there are lots of entries (some old), didn't have time to look at more than a couple...maybe you'll find somthing
<lisa_> So the new laptops that come with windows 7 64-bit with Intel processor there's now Ubuntu for it?
<cbz> why does ubuntu divide init scripts between init.d and init? there seems to be no rationale
<Skutarth> It appears things have slowed down now. Can anybody address my question?
<ThinkT510> lisa_: you can install either 32bit or 64bit ubuntu on a 64 bit processor
<windycitybro> mimustafa, where r u
<lisa_> Thanks ThinkT510, but I'm confused about the ISO... Would I use the AMD64 ISO for the Intel chips?
<ThinkT510> lisa_: yes
<lisa_> Thanks ThinkT510 , Why don't they take the AMD off the name then?  That would help.
<ThinkT510> lisa_: thats just what the architecture is known as, it works n intel and amd cpus
<DasEi> cbz: there is a movement going on from the old init  to the new service approach
<oneliner> DasEi: thing is i amtrying over vsftpd setup to use from php, and i aint got shhlib to use sftp
<mfpockets> guntbert,  I am reading the link about installing from source, and the first step is referencing an ./configure file but I cannot find one nor does the command supplied work.
<thunkee> lisa_: amd64 iss only the name for the technology ... works with intel and amd processors
<evident> hi everybody...
<Dazzled> anyone know an IRC channel where I can ask about Berkeley/Posix sockets?
<Homefix> My var/run/dbus is empty
<mfpockets> guntbert,  I have a makefile though, are these two in the same
<lisa_> I used to work at AMD...
<evident> can anybody tell me why I can't chown a symbolic link I made as root?
<DasEi> oneliner: vsftp is comlete; ssh is not an option (scp, rsync over ssh) ?
<evident> I have a file in one of my user's home dir and I want to symlink it to a directory in my /var/www/.../httpdocs and make it accessible from the web, so chown it to my webservers username
<Starminn> evident: Because root made it, maybe? Have you tried "sudo chown"?
<ThinkT510> Skutarth: try posting your problem again
<evident> well I am logged in as root...
<SkEmO> si?
<cbz> DasEi: is there a unified set of scripts somewhere which i can use to control which of them run and at what runlevel?
<Homefix> icon vr/run/dbus/ is missing pid system_bus_socket?
<evident> and when i try "chown webuser:group file.txt it doesnt change anything
<guntbert> mfpockets: no, usually there is a file named configure, this prepares the actual make file, if it is not there you could try to just run make in the directory (don't use sudo yet), then (if successful) run sudo make install
<oneliner> DasEi: i would love to simply be able to handle users and chmods properly :)
<__nick> thx to all and good night (sure for me here is night :) )
<thunkee> evident: in general you canrt chown symbolic links
<Viking667> bah. It seems NetworkManager is running, and Firefox was prodding it to see what interfaces there were, not finding anything, so working offline. Bah bah bah. I thought I removed NetworkManager!
<DasEi> oneliner: ftp is fine if no authentics and such are required, so just download. install ssh and fail2ban, then use rsync or scp to upload files
<Fanshawe> Hello. I can't get Empathy to connect to an MSN chat account. I'm sure I have the right password and settings, because those settings work on Pidgin from another computer.
<evident> well but how can I set it then? since my apache user doesnt have access to the other user's homedir
<thunkee> evident: change the original
<DasEi> oneliner: man useradd, gropad, chown, chmod
<DasEi> group*
<evident> to what?
<Blue_Wolf> hello, some one know easypeasy?
<yuskhanzab> help! how to run iptraf in terminal?
<DasEi> cbz: rephrase question, unclear .. want to add a startupapplication or manipulte services ?
<evident> if I change the owner there the owner itself (a script) cannot write in it anymore...
<Starminn> !find easypeasy | Blue_Wolf
<thunkee> evident: <sarcastic> to what you need and what you can risk :)
<ubottu> Blue_Wolf: Package/file easypeasy does not exist in maverick
<Blue_Wolf> !find easypeasy
<evident> hmmm
<Blue_Wolf> i would like to translate it to hebrew
<Blue_Wolf> need some guide or some thing
<mfpockets> guntbert,  I dont think this looks like it executed correctly http://pastebin.com/7x9chbed
<Starminn> Blue_Wolf: Contact the devs?
<windycitybro> can someone give me the comand to copy a theme to the .irssi directory
<DasEi> windycitybro: sudo cp
<windycitybro> DasEi is that all?
<ThinkT510> !cp
<DasEi> windycitybro: yes, maybe even without sudo, if it's writeable
<DasEi> cbz: ?
<mfpockets> guntbert,  and this is result of sudo make install http://pastebin.com/SemdmauZ
<minimec> windycitybro: Copy it to the .irssi directory and type /set theme yourtheme in the irssi commandline.
<poffio> hi to all
<spacedpine> hey, I am having a little trouble booting from my usb drive on my macbook air.. I think I need to format my usb a certain way to render bootable?
<lisa_> Found out my laptop has a T6600 CPU, and Intel shows it is 64-bit instruction set.  So I should be running the AMD64 ISO right?  What will I see if I change it?  More performance?
<_Neytiri_> how do i resolve this issue Error occurred during initialization of VM  Could not reserve enough space for object heap  Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<minimec> windycitybro: do /save afterwards to make the change permanent
<DasEi> lisa : it's more about adress-translation in regards of ram, no performance reasonable
<guntbert> mfpockets: never call make install when the previous make went wrong - copy the archive into your own homedir , extract it there again, cd into the directory and try make again
<ThinkT510> lisa_: 64bit processors allow you to access over 4 gigs of ram, thats the biggest benefit
<DasEi> lisa_: how much ram ?
<lisa_> just 4g
<DasEi> lisa : mem shows you
<lisa_> so no need to change?
<TerribleTech> q
<DasEi> lisa_: get either 32bit pae or , my advice, 64 bit
<DasEi> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ddf> somebody speak slovenian
<ddf> ?
<nachos> Hi, What is the best USB Wireless-N adapter to use with ubuntu?
<cbz> DasEi: is there a unified set of scripts somewhere which i can use to control which of them run and at what runlevel?
<Skutarth> Can somebody at least answer my yes/no question? Can a fakeRAID be corrupted if Ubuntu is installed through Wubi?
<lisa_> I'm downloading the AMD64 ISO, opinions on if I should reload with it?
<DasEi> cbz: rephrase question, unclear .. want to add a startupapplication or manipulte services ?
<nachos> I bought a WUSB325GC and its a peice of crap.
<Dazzled> lisa_: I have a 64bit Ubuntu running on a Intel Centrino Duo (Dell D830)
<cbz> DasEi: as each of the tools seem to read either /etc/init or /etc/init.d
<oneliner> DasEi: thing is, 1) the final operator is going to be the php backend of a cms, 2) the blessed directory should be writable beyond excuse
<cbz> DasEi: i want to be able to control startup and runlevel
<oneliner> id rather learn this method right before trying the others
<mendicus> mendicus
<a7i3n>  /exit
<mfpockets> guntbert,  identical out put of the first link i sent.
<Dazzled> While I don't know if there are any added benefits, I prefer to utilise my HW to the fullest extent
<ThinkT510> lisa_: you should have the same user experience as you do with the 32bit ubuntu
<guntbert> Skutarth: we don't ignore you, it may just be that nobody *knows* the answer
<lisa_> Thanks Y'all.  I'll play with it and maybe reload
<DasEi> cbz: so chkonfig is your friend, and aslo check :
<DasEi> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<DasEi> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Dazzled> Some bumps you might encounter: Flash (there's a *real* 64 bit driver by now)
<ddf> ups
<oneliner> now i noticed vsftp has three processes two as root and one as nobody, does that sound fishy to anyone?
<guntbert> mfpockets: well, I'm a bit too tired at the moment - think again if you really need *that* program, the installation seems a bit weird :-))
<apox> Heya
<DasEi> cbz: see there are few ways to achive it
<_Neytiri_> how do i resolve this issue Error occurred during initialization of VM  Could not reserve enough space for object heap  Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<mfpockets> guntbert,  thanks, its a patch to make all buttons on my media center remote work correctly.  Ill try to figure it out
<apox> If install virtualbox and run windows 7 on it, can i then play like mw2 flawless exactly like i was running windows 7 from the harddrive ?
<guntbert> mfpockets: Good luck :-)
<DasEi> oneliner: you read my concerns, but own you own risk : chmod +w will make it writeable
<Skutarth> Crap. I mean, I know Wubi's docs say that it doesn't support fakeRAID, that doesn't at all tell me whether or not it means that it might not work or if it means that it will wipe my entire drive.
<yuskhanzab> anyone playing euphRO in here?
<kev009> how do I remove linux-image-server and its deps so only linux-virtual remains?
<oneliner> yet thats not what i want either
<yuskhanzab> got problem when conncting the euphRO
<burd> So I am a Debian guy myself but.. a guy at work comes to me with this ubuntu driven netbook, goes.. we shut it down and now this.. It cannot find /sbin/init .. seen lots of threads in the ubuntu forums but i have yet to see anything that explains how /sbin/init has been removed on so many machines in the last month... Does anyone have any links to the true cause of this epidemic?
<DasEi> Skutarth: you wont a softraid in wubi ?
<DasEi> a'
<apox> If install virtualbox and run windows 7 on it, can i then play like mw2 flawless exactly like i was running windows 7 from the harddrive ?
<DasEi> burd: /etc/init
<cheater-> what's mw2?
<cheater-> mechwarrior 2? :)
<burd> DasEi, excuse me? I am not sure what you are asking
<DasEi> apox: on a very strong machine only, and graphics will suffer, so no
<Da|Mummy> im installing an internal 2tb hdd, which filesystem should i use any why?
<JSong> does anyone have any experience upgrading from 8.04LTS to 9.10 LTS?
<DasEi> burd: next to the outrunning /etc/init.d ubuntu uses services now
<cheater-> JSong: i've done that, wasn't too bad.
<xangua> JSong: 9.10 is not lts
<DasEi> apox:you do a dualboot for that
<cheater-> JSong: i would go to 10.04.
<apox> Ok, to bad :(
<apox> Thanks for the help tho
<sneakyimp> can anyone tell me how i might obtain the ./configure command to compile PHP so that i have all the options the same as the ubuntu default apt-get install?
<JSong> cheater: i want to go to 10.04 but it says i have to first go to 9.10 first then from 9.1 go to 10.04.  But I do not have a gui and so I must do it all from command line
<JSong> cheater-: i want to go to 10.04 but it says i have to first go to 9.10 first then from 9.1 go to 10.04.  But I do not have a gui and so I must do it all from command line
<DasEi> JSong: current distro ?
<cheater-> JSong: aha
<burd> DasEi, I am not udnerstanding here.. what would that have to do with staarting the machine? I don't understand.. this is the first command run when a mchine starts.. the binary is gone
<cheater-> JSong: i think you do it with apt-get..
<_Neytiri_> how do i resolve this issue Error occurred during initialization of VM  Could not reserve enough space for object heap  Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<_Neytiri_> i cant figure out how to fix that
<leon> Hello
<JSong> dasEi: what do you mean current distro? it is 8.04
<cheater-> JSong: first do apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade. that is all.
<DasEi> burd: yes, missunderstanding, the initrd is gone ?
<DasEi> JSong: 8.o4 should be able to go one step 10.04
<burd> DasEi, gone.. and i am seeing forum thread after forum thread in the ubuntu forums concerning it
<Skutarth> DasEi: I'm running a BIOS RAID (I was unaware of it at the time I installed)
<jonathan> JSong, what happened to your GUI?
<JSong> dasEi: not based on this site:  Because Kubuntu 8.04 was not an LTS release and has passed its end of life, direct upgrades to Kubuntu 10.04 LTS from Kubuntu 8.04 are not supported. Please follow the directions for upgrading Kubuntu 8.04 to 9.10 first, then follow the directions above for upgrades from Kubuntu 9.10.
<Skutarth> DasEi: I want to either install Ubuntu onto a separate drive or find a way to safely dual boot with Windows 7 64-bit on the fakeRAID drive (including Wubi as an option).
<Calz> hello
<Calz> tehre's someone here ?
<DasEi> JSong: ah, kubunut, bad luck then
<Calz> there*
<JSong> jonathon: it is on the server so it never had a gui I can only term in unless I want to install x11vnc
<lost_soul> sorry, this is a bit of a vague question.  But I'm experiencing issues with NFS mounts on an (kinda) ubuntu 10.04 system.  The shares mount fine but seem to randomly vanish (crash).  Anyone else notice similar?
<DasEi> Calz: just 1571
<jonathan> ah
<JSong> dasEi: i dont know if i have kbunut or waht i have all i knwo is that it is 8.04
<EmuAlert> How do you navigate to a directory with spaces in it?
<lost_soul> quote it
<lost_soul> cd "my directory"
<burd> EmuAlert, quotes
<jrib> EmuAlert: cd 'dir with spaces'   OR   cd dir\ with\ spaces
<BLKBXX> is you bar with you programs on the top or bottom JSONG?
<sneakyimp> can anyone tell me how i get the ./configure command for default apt-get install of PHP5 ?
<JSong> blkbxx: i dont have a gui it is just a command line
<sneakyimp> there are so many modules installed...i want to make sure i get them all
<lost_soul> sneakyimp: ./configure is for when you compile I believe
<BLKBXX> ic
<DasEi> Skutarth: works, do a dualboot, I don't like wubi (case of problems bad repair option, rather use vm's , fine for a first glance though, regulary gets borked on ntfs)
<jrib> !source | sneakyimp
<ubottu> sneakyimp: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<sneakyimp> lost_soul: that is exactly what i'm trying to do
<jrib> sneakyimp: use apt to install things
<lost_soul> sneakyimp: then you wouldn't use apt-get, you need to download the source to compile it
<sneakyimp> ubottu: yes but they don't have 5.3.5 in the package repos, do they?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EmuAlert> Ah, thanks
<sneakyimp> lost_soul: i have downloaded source, i want to make sure when i run ./configure that i have the same options as the apt-get install does
<Skutarth> DasEi: Anything special I have to do as far as bootloader? Will using GRUB as the MBR on the Ubuntu drive let me recognize and boot Win7 on the fakeRAID?
<windycitybro> how do I change the theme, I saved to .irssi file, typed /set theme aka.png did I miss something
<sneakyimp> lost_soul: otherwise, i might not have all those tasty modules.  e.g., sockets, pcntl, mysql, etc.
<DasEi> Skutarth: the installer will just see it as one drive, first install win, then ubuntu
<DasEi> yes, grub boots win 7
<lost_soul> sneakyimp: oh..  so you want to see what the package has as far as compile time options goes..  I'm unaware how to check that, sorry
<Calz> DasEi, i have a 'problem', i have just finished the ubuntu update and now i have two ubuntu o boot screen, how can i delete the older kernel version of the boot screen
<sneakyimp> lost_soul: exactly.  for some reason, phpinfo output doesn't tell me what the configure command is...it usually does.
<DasEi> Calz: open synaptic
<Skutarth> DasEi: Ubuntu's installer doesn't recognize the fakeRAID at all. If I boot into the liveCD and look at the mounted volumes, it shows up as two separate, empty drives.
<DasEi> Calz: I like two kernels least, case mess, the older one still works
<sneakyimp> skutarth: that sounds like something you should tweak in BIOS...do you have mobo manual?
<Skutarth> sneakyimp: Yeah. This is Intel ICH9R, I believe.
<sneakyimp> skutarth: otherwise, are the hard drives clean or is this multi-boot situation?
<windycitybro> how do I change the theme, I saved to .irssi file, typed /set theme aka.png did I miss something
<Skutarth> sneakyimp: The drives are not clean, unfortunately.
<sneakyimp> skutarth: can you reformat them or not?
<Calz> DasEi, in fact i don't want to real remove it, just want to delete the option of grub screen
<Skutarth> sneakyimp: Not at the moment.
<lost_soul> sneakyimp: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/finding-config-options-with-which-apt-get-install-installs-a-package-858945/
<Skutarth> sneakyimp: I'm thinking it might just be better to wait and get another drive.
<lost_soul> that might be of help
<apox> If i have CrossfireX enable can that mess up the linux ? Sometimes i get errors when i startup linux and my bars and windows are grey instead of the goodlooking ubuntu style
<jo-erlend> can someone recommend a tool to measure disk IO performance of a disk?
<tonyyarusso> (Using OpenOffice.org on 10.04)  I'm trying to print a letter to various recipients.  I have a spreadsheet with all of the names and addresses, and a template file with placeholders.  How do I go about printing a copy of the template for each record in the spreadsheet?
<sneakyimp> lost_soul: thx, but no answer there :(
<a_p3rson1> apox: using ati? (btw apox is a great game)
<apox> ye ATI
<jonathan> when is 11.04 scheduled to be released?
<sneakyimp> skutarth:  i'm not an expert at this...internal drives formatted as RAID, correct?  is this done via mobo function or via some other os that's installed?
<a_p3rson1> umm it could possibly especially if there are 2 different models
<DasEi> Calz: the do a subfolder in /boot, move the unwanted initrd's there and run sudo update-grub
<DasEi> then*
<IanWizard> jonathan, in 2011, in the month of 04
<apox> I have reinstalled ubuntu 2 times but i still have the same problems
<jonathan> thanks IanWizard
<DasEi> Calz: also you can define howmany kernels grub shall hold
<a_p3rson1> jonathan: the naming scheme is like this: [month it will be released].[year it will be released]
<DasEi> Calz: but least two kernels are fine, case an update fails
<Skutarth> sneakyimp: Done through MoBo function. Intel's soft RAID chip has its own BIOS.
<a_p3rson1> 10.10 = october 2010
<IanWizard> a_p3rson1, that's backward.
<jonathan> a_p3rson1, I hadn.t realized that
<Calz> ok, yeah it's an nice option
<Calz> i will try here
<jonathan> I had always wondered how they got the numbering
<a_p3rson1> lol i just noticed that
<jonathan> thanks
<sneakyimp> skutarth:  hm...i'm kind of out of ideas.  Unless I'm mistaken, the mobo should present the RAID drives as a single device entity to software os -- or at least i think so
<a_p3rson1> jonathon: mines backwards
<apox> a_p3rson1: ye im using ATi, reinstalled ubuntu 2 times and still the same problems, some problem you heard of before ?
<a_p3rson1> [year].[month]
<IanWizard> it's the last two of the year (11), dot (.), month (04)
<rideh> if sftp is just too slow whats the next best thing? Rsync?
<IanWizard> and it's always in April, and October  (04, and 10)
<Skutarth> sneakyimp: Unfortunately I don't think it's transparent to the operating system. It's a crappy kludge that requires drivers in the OS. I think Windows 7 has them built in, but Windows XP required the drvers to be installed via floppy or slipstreaming.
<sneakyimp> skutarth: but my knowledge gets really thin at this point...
<a_p3rson1> apox: its possible, i wouldn't recommend having crossfire enabled in ubuntu (you should be able to use CCC to disable it), you wont need that much power
<spectrahp> hello, i downloaded ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition, and made a bootable USB. Booting from it hangs at this line "SYSLINUX 3.82 ........"
<spectrahp> can anyone tell me why???
<sneakyimp> skutarth:  if drivers required, i think you are SOL.  another drive would probably do it -- and i'd be willing to be you won't be able to access the RAID that's in there unless by miracle you find the right drivers
<tf2ftw> spectrahp, need mroe info
<a_p3rson1> spectrahp: try burning to a CD first
<a_p3rson1> some computers dont like usb booting
<sneakyimp> skutarth:  drives are very cheap now -- especially if you just need 200GB SATA...they're like $40
<spectrahp> a_p3rson1: The same machine used to boot from 9.something
<spectrahp> a_p3rson1: from an ubuntu made usb
<a_p3rson1> i know
<tf2ftw> spectrahp, anything else plugged into usb?
<a_p3rson1> but still try burning a cd
<spectrahp> tf2ftw: more info? theres a mouse and a keyboard, thats it
<a_p3rson1> also tf2ftw is right
<spectrahp> tf2ftw: its i386 also
<Jordan_U> spectrahp: What OS did you use to make the USB?
<spectrahp> Jordan_U: Vista
<a_p3rson1> shouldnt matter unless you created a startup disk on another architecture (x86 > x64)
<sneakyimp> can anyone tell me if there are source files or other stuff left over from my original "apt-get install php5" ?? if so, where would i find them?
<a_p3rson1> ahhh
<apox> a_p3rson1: Ok, have disabled it now, gonna restart after the movie but i think i tried it before some days ago
<apox> a_p3rson1: Thanks for your time
<spectrahp> a_p3rson1: actually Vista is 64bit, could that be why??
<tonyyarusso> sneakyimp: sources are in separate packages.
<Skutarth> sneakyimp: Thanks for the info. Would I still be able to boot into both if Windows 7 is on the fakeRAID and Ubuntu is on a separate, normally partitioned drive?
<a_p3rson1> spectrahp: vista will burn it as NTFS or FAT, probably having a hard time
<spectrahp> a_p3rson1: it shouldnt actually. I created the old ubuntu 9 USB froim vista as well
<a_p3rson1> apox: np
<tf2ftw> spectrahp, anything else plugged into usb?
<sneakyimp> tonyyarusso: i'm just trying to find out what ./configure options they used to build php5
<spectrahp> tf2ftw: only keyboard and mouse
<a_p3rson1> spectrahp: humor us, try using a cd
<sneakyimp> tonyyarusso: any ideas?  it's usually visible in phpinfo output but not in Ubuntu's build
<tonyyarusso> sneakyimp: Download the source package and read the scripts in the debian directory then.
<tf2ftw> spectrahp, maybe a bad image flash
<Skutarth> sneakyimp: Or would I need to use the Windows bootloader to boot into Ubuntu instead of using GRUB with the MBR on the Ubuntu drive?
<tobiasz> my dad's laptop (Asus F3SG) has a webcam which now works very bad, barelly starts up, and updates framerate once per minute
<spectrahp> a_p3rson1: no blank CDs and also that is not a solution...
<spectrahp> tf2ftw: i will format and recreate the USB bootable image
<Ben64> how do you know it's not a solution?
<tf2ftw> spectrahp, sounds like a hardware conflict if not a usb image problem
<spectrahp> Ben64: I want to boot from USB
<tobiasz> what can be cause for that? Is gpu temperature (around 65'C all the time) possibly causing the problem?
<DasEi> Skutarth: in this scene you would install grub on the singledrive and have an entry for win in there
<Ben64> spectrahp: usb booting isn't 100%, cd is
<sneakyimp> skutarth: hard t say there...i think Ubuntu installer will try to move the boot.ini or create one if it can't find the windows 7 boot.ini.  If Ubuntu doesn't understand the fakeRAID format, then it will probably assume the drives are not formatted
<tobiasz> I wasn't like that in the past
<a_p3rson> spectrahp: its could be that USB booting isnt loading all the drivers needed
<Skutarth> DasEi: And it would definitely work even if Windows is on a fakeRAID that Ubuntu can't even see normally?
<Dome> Hey
<sneakyimp> tonyyarusso:  any idea where i might download those?  I'm quite unfamiliar with the structure of debian packages.  also, you think the configure command might be all in one place?  or would i need to parse out an entire long file?
<a_p3rson> try using a cd OR (ugh) use Wubi (HIGHLY unrecommended, eww)
<tonyyarusso> sneakyimp: apt-get source php5.  Look in debian/rules in particular.
<sneakyimp> skutarth:  the only way you are likely to learn the truth here is the hard way...are you prepared to reinstall win 7 if it ruins everything?  if not, i wouldn't try it.
<a_p3rson> tobiasz: 65C is getting quite toasty, is there a blocked airduct? also, temp shouldnt be a problem
<DasEi> Skutarth: I wonder little, I have had such a setup (jmicron onboard), and once set up properly (think ide mode was required tho) it worked fine for both , xp and buntu
<sneakyimp> tonyyaruso:  you are the dude... thanks.  where does this put the package on my file system?
<Dome> Haha, windows 7.
<tobiasz> a_p3rson it worked well in the past
<tonyyarusso> sneakyimp: current working directory
<bilig> hello anyone knows how to start gnome-panel at login?
<tonyyarusso> sneakyimp: (and don't use sudo)
<sneakyimp> tonyyarusso: less you friendly soul.  thanks
<Ben64> bilig: it should start automatically...
<tonyyarusso> np
<DasEi> Skutarth: als the softraid of ubuntu works fine
<Skutarth> I guess I'm waiting this one out, then. I'll hopefully have a single drive that is big enough to back everything up off of my RAID
<JoshDreamland1> Hey, for some reason, I can't set my screen brightness. I'm using the dial under power management, and nothing's happening.
<Skutarth> DasEi: But Windows has a crappy softRAID
<tobiasz> a_p3rson I don't know what can be a reason for such terrible webcam behaviour
<a_p3rson> tobiasz: not sure, but a 65C gpu is pretty toasty, make sure there isn't a blocked air intake (unrelated to the problem)
<DasEi> Skutarth: the performance is fine in view of these lowcost fake raids, idk for win right
<bilig> ben64, i use ubuntu netbook and it does not start, even when i put it in startup items
<DasEi> Skutarth: could ask that in #windows
<JoshDreamland1> I have a "Display off" button that works fine, but the brightness up and down buttons don't work, and neither does the slider under power management.
<bilig> ben64, however it starts if run gnome-panel in terminal
<tobiasz> a_p3rson ye this laptop requires deassembly and cleaning inside
<tobiasz> a_p3rson fans are going wild lately
<Skutarth> I'll have the option of changing to softRAID or installing onto the new drive if I get one. I guess I'll wait this out for now.
<a_p3rson> bilig: netbook edition i believe doesn't run gnome properly, Unity is the one that is bundled
<DasEi> Skutarth: as of data n web, I use nix* anyway, just for some playstuff I still deploy win
<DasEi> so raid-fun.. errm
<bilig> a_p3rson, what do you mean? what should i do?
<a_p3rson> try using this at startup, maybe, im not sure:            gnome-panel --replace
<bilig> ok i'll try, brb after restart
<oday_> how do i remove all permissions from everybody for a certain directory?
<Skutarth> a_p3rson: That reminds me of when you needed to do that for compiz to work.
<Dome> How does one go about changing their theme?
<a_p3rson> wrong a_p3rson i believe...i was helping someone though with that...
<tobiasz> a_p3rson maybe it can be some webcam related setting regarding lighting or something
<sneakyimp> tonyyarusso:  yikes!  that rules file is beastly
<sneakyimp> tonyyarrusso:  i think i'll stick with 5.3.3. ;)
<DasEi> !theme | Dome
<ubottu> Dome: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<a_p3rson> oday_: right click on the folder, properties, permissions
<oday_> i want to do it from terminal man
<a_p3rson> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<soreau> Look guys, I have to keep on connecting to server every 5 minutes from Places menu and it does not store what I type! How can I store this information for one click connect?
<oday_> not gui
<Dome> Yowza. Thank ot
<a_p3rson> tobiasz: possibly
<Skutarth> a_p3rson: No. You are the right one. I was commenting on running: gnome-panel --replace
<soreau> I have to keep on connecting to an ftp server every 5 minutes from Places menu and it does not store what I type! How can I store this information for one click connect? It is becoming extremely annoying to type in over and over again
<apogee_> how do i create a software raid  0 with GPT formatted disks
<a_p3rson> oh ya, i thought i found that on the internet but i was helping someone else and told them to use --replace for compiz (probably had like emeral or something
<bilig> a_p3rson, it did not work, using gnome-panel --replace
<mneptok> soreau: click Places > Connect to server
<a_p3rson> hmmmm
<mneptok> soreau: see the "Add bookmark" checkbox?
<a_p3rson> bilig: is unity running?
<Skutarth> Bye all.
<soreau> mneptok: No
<mneptok> soreau: what version of Ubuntu?
<DasEi> soreau: use dlm like dx4
<DasEi> !info dx4
<ubottu> Package dx4 does not exist in maverick
<DasEi> soreau: lucid ?
<soreau> mneptok: Ok I got it now, I can't see the forest past the trees :P
<a_p3rson> oday_: there is a way, is it your home folder or in your file system?
<bilig> a_p3rson: yes well, unity-application-daemon and unity-files-daemon
<soreau> mneptok: thanks
<mneptok> soreau: np np. glad it's sorted.
<oday_> it's on an external drive
<oday_> of course there's a way!
<oday_> haha
<a_p3rson> bilig: theres your problem, probably they wont play nice with eachother. try seeing about disabling unity at startup
<sparky44> having problems adding skype using the directions from here http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/install-skype-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<sparky44> after i try to add sourse it says CD/DVD 'Ubuntu-Netbook 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)' is required
<bilig> a_p3rson, ok but why doesn't it work at startup, but when i run it normally it works?
<sparky44> Please insert the above CD/DVD into the drive '/cdrom/' to install software packages from it. so i do it and it still wont work can any one help
<shadaloo> yo, trying to use ubuntu built in vnc server but all my apps are not updating the stream in real time (I have to exit the program and reopen it if I want to minimize a window, or enter a command.... Please help
<DasEi> sparky44: such bad inet to use a cd ?
<a_p3rson> oday_: use the chmod command in terminal, use      chmod --help         or man chmod        to learn how
<oday_> ok
<Ben64> sparky44: go back to the sources, and uncheck the cdrom entry
<a_p3rson> bilig: unity possibly is done loading, not sure.
<sparky44> ben64 what you mean?
<spectrahp> Out of curiousity, does anyone know which version of syslinux the ubuntu 10.10 image is made with?
<sparky44> ben64 i did that and it still pops up ill double check
<shadaloo> anyone know why built in vnc isn't updating?
<bilig> a_p3rson: i dont see unity in startup items list :S
<a_p3rson> ...hmm
<cheater-> hey guys, how do i set task priority (i.e. the value of the PR column in top)?
<a_p3rson> google around ive seen how to remove unity and replace it with gnome...
<Guest32174> hello, I have a problem with eps images in Lyx
<Ben64> sparky44: go to a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install skype"
<erUSUL> cheater-: see « man nice » or « man schedtool »
<Ben64> cheater-: nice
<shadaloo> yo, trying to use ubuntu built in vnc server but all my apps are not updating the stream in real time (I have to exit the program and reopen it if I want to minimize a window, or enter a command.... Please help
<a_p3rson> Ben64: dangit you stole my line
<Ben64> a_p3rson: sorry :(
<a_p3rson> :@
<bilig> a_p3rson, ok thanks
<cheater-> erUSUL: Ben64: that's a separate value. it's in top in the NI column. I want the PR column.
<cheater-> let me try schedtool
<Ben64> cheater-: columns where
<cheater-> top
<erUSUL> cheater-: so see schedtool
<cheater-> thank you
<shadaloo> How come my vnc isn't updating yo
<Ben64> cheater-: nice affects PRI as well
<shadaloo> I have to restart for the change to update (a click for example)
<sparky44> hoppimg the camra issue is fixed after all this
<shadaloo> What gives d00ds
<cheater-> Ben64: really? hmmmmmm
<Ben64> indeed
<cheater-> Ben64: how do you give it the PR value?
<shadaloo> yo, trying to use ubuntu built in vnc server but all my apps are not updating the stream in real time (I have to exit the program and reopen it if I want to minimize a window, or enter a command.... Please help
<Ben64> cheater-: it seems to be inversely related to the nice value
<fruitwerks> Call to undefined function: dbase_open() - what do I need?
<trism> shadaloo: either disable compiz or try setting /desktop/gnome/remote_access/disable_xdamage in gconf-editor
<azizLIGHTS> how do i download all the files from my server's web server shown on index.html
<ivan_> hi
<shadaloo> trism: I want to sex you (no homo tho$
<erUSUL> azizLIGHTS: maybe --> wget -r --no-parent http://webserver.com/index.html
<niko> shadaloo: offtopic here
<Abinadi> !ot | shadaloo
<ubottu> shadaloo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shadaloo> niko: compiz --replace
<shadaloo> ???
<shadaloo> Friends?
<lucagiove> azizLIGHTS: man wget
<UncleNinja> Like an idiot I set Compiz to use 32x32 virtual desktops, and now it just freezes and I have to reboot. I have access to a terminal, how do I set my compiz virtual desktops?
<JoshDreamland1> Bleh, I'll figure it out
<sparky44> sadly i think skype just does not like my cam
<shadaloo> sparky hax dat
<shadaloo> guys compiz --replace?
<shadaloo> guys n grills*
<trism> shadaloo: usually just System/Preferences/Appearance/Visual Effects/None
<Starminn> azizLIGHTS: Just "Save as..." the page
<cheater-> when i'm running top -H ("show all threads"), the PID column will show the thread's pthread TID right?
<cheater-> or is it some sort of PID?
<ZykoticK9> shadaloo, if you want to disable compiz, you could use "metacity --replace"
<shadaloo> trism mate any idea how to do that in cli
<azizLIGHTS> Starminn: i want the files on the index.html page
<UncleNinja> What's the gconf key (or whatever i'm trying to say) for the compiz virtual desktops rows/columns?
<shadaloo> ZykoticK9: word that's the one
<shadaloo> thanks trism, +10 points to griffyndor
<shadaloo> For u
<shadaloo> Bye
<jonthue_> where can i find drivers for hp 3050
<a_p3rson> UncleNinja: should need a gconf key, what are you trying to do?
<Starminn> azizLIGHTS: And this won't work why?
<Starminn> azizLIGHTS: I just tried it with my own site and it downloaded all but like two images.
<a_p3rson> jonthue_: Be more specific
<azizLIGHTS> that save the index.html page ... i want the linked files in index.html page
<UncleNinja> a_p3rson: I set my compiz virtual desktops to 32x32 like a moron and now whenever i log into gnome it freezes. I have access to a terminal though.
<jonthue_> i just  bought a hp 3050 printer but cant find the drivers and hplip is having problems installing
<Diverdude> Does there exist a free tool for linux which can annotate pdf documents?
<a_p3rson> UncleNinja: well you get +1 fail, lemme look
<erUSUL> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1 (maverick), package size 2051 kB, installed size 7028 kB
<Starminn> azizLIGHTS: Oh! You mean hyperlinks? I was thinking in terms of PHP and such. So hyperlinks is what you mean?
<azizLIGHTS> i think so
<minimec> jonthue_: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10274795
<minimec> jonthue_: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10301031&postcount=9
<Starminn> azizLIGHTS: Two things, actually. 1.) This is not pertaining directly to Ubuntu support so it should be asked in #ubuntu-offtopic and 2.) Specify whether you want includes/requires or hyperlinks because right now I do not understand what you are asking. Be more specific please and perhaps somebody can help better. (After joining the off-topic channel)
<a_p3rson> UncleNinja: /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/hsize and /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/vsize
<a_p3rson> and dont be a moron...
<jonthue_> i try to install hplip but could not install the depen
<jonthue_> it keeps saying code 100
<manuel_> how do i unmaxmize in natty?
<jrib> !natty | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<KM0201> !natty | manuel_
<manuel_> !natty
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<a_p3rson> holy shit what was that?
<Starminn> a_p3rson read what ubottu said
<KM0201> !netsplit > a_p3rson
<ubottu> a_p3rson, please see my private message
<a_p3rson> oh ok...
<Starminn> Haha, I loved your reastion though. :) (just a random side thought)
<a_p3rson> well considering that pidgin decided it needed to announce that netsplit was an incoming message directed to me, ya my ears hurt now...
<a_p3rson> sound * 1000
<jonthue_> hplip keeps giving meerror: command failed with error code 100
<Starminn> a_p3rson I learned quickly to disable sounds in this channel. :)
<a_p3rson> jonthue_: before i ask about your problem, do you have another open irc connection to this channel? if so id be nice if you could disconnect it
<Jezzz_> on install ubuntu prompts you to generate a crypt key and write it down in case you have to manually recover your encrypted home data
<jonthue_> no
<a_p3rson> Starminn: i do, except incoming message which it derp'd on and played the noise 1000 times over
<jonthue_> just this irc
<Jezzz_> I need to tell ubuntu to generate that key again for me so I an write it down
<Jezzz_> how do I do that
<cfchris6_> I have a box running lucid doing dhcp on multiple interfaces. How can I pass the dhcpclient a different configuration/handler for each interface?
<a_p3rson> jonthue_: (ok sorry just noticed someone else has the same name w/o an _ ) what is hplip?
<jonthue_> same name? lol
<a_p3rson> jonthue_: what is hplip?
<now3d> Hello. Is there an easy way to remove the "encryption" offered for a user when the account is creatged?
<now3d> a_p3rson: HP printer driver software
<jonthue_> hplip is a program that they tell me to use for hp printer driver
<Starminn> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html <- HPLIP
<rami1983> how to open rar files in ubuntu?
<hippytaf1> now3d: why do you want to get rid of encryption?
<erUSUL> !rar | rami1983
<ubottu> rami1983: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<now3d> rami1983: insall unrar
<UncleNinja> a_p3rson: Thank you! Ran this and it fixed it! http://paste.ubuntu.com/568949/
<Jezzz_> On install ubuntu prompts you to generate a crypt key and write it down in case you have to manually recover your encrypted home data.   I need to tell ubuntu to generate that key again for me so I can write it down.  How do I do that?
<a_p3rson> UncleNinja: no problem. dont derp up compiz again (if you have CCSM it has the crash protection addon to keep that from happening)
<now3d> hippytaf1: I realised I did not need encryption, and I back up files to USB stick with no encryption each day anyway..
<a_p3rson> jonthue_: printer model?
<jonthue_> 3050
<hippytaf1> now3d: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1258294
<aroman> hello, does anyone know how to change the "You may wish.." text as seen here: http://i.imgur.com/6yOIE.png In ubiquity? I've been ripping through its source tree looking for it, but i can't find it. Thanks :)
<brandon420> how can i burn a 120p rip (mkv) to a dvd5 and it play in a normal dvdplayer?
<a_p3rson> jonthue_: deskjet or laserjet? and is it 3050 or 3050z?
<erUSUL> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.9-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 1976 kB, installed size 3936 kB
<jonthue_> dkesjet 3050 not 3050z
<jonthue_> deskjet*
<rami1983> now3d: thanks, it worked
<now3d> hippytaf1: does it actually encrypt $HOME? or just the $HOME/Private folder?
<a_p3rson> ok
<now3d> rami1983: ;)
<a_p3rson> is this a network printer?
<epimeth> hi all... my mic isn't workin
<a_p3rson> jonthue_: is this a network printer?
<jonthue_> this printer is a all in one
<jonthue_> yes it has wifi
<Starminn> epimeth: Has it worked in the past?
<a_p3rson> jonthue_: is that how it is connected?
<nagel182> I need help: Yesterday i installed LAMP and it worked. I instaled imagick and mod_rewrite. it worked. Today both of them refuses to work even thought its in the phpinfo()
<epimeth> yes, but I haven
<jonthue_> that and usb
<epimeth> Starminn: yes but I haven't tried it in a while... it might have stopped working when I updated to 10.10
<a_p3rson> jonthue_: hmmm
<hippytaf1> now3d: not sure - that link - there is code there that should explain everything
<jonthue_> when i try to install hplip it cant install the depenceny
<a_p3rson> just a guess, try unpluging usb (or turning off wifi if usb is your connection choice)
<now3d> jonthue_: I also insgalled similar HP last week, the photosmart. Just click Administration->Printing, and add the printer there (after adding to wifi!)
<a_p3rson> jonthue_: how are you trying to install the program?
<jonthue_> its not the connection with the printer its installing hplip depency
<a_p3rson> now3d: this one needs non-standard drivers
<rami1983> another question. i've uninstalled brasero but the update manager keeps asking me if i want to update it. is it possible that the program is not entirely  removed?
<a_p3rson> jonthue_: how are you installing through the terminal?
<jonthue_> would i need to install the driver?
<now3d> a_p3rson: are you sure? hplip should support it. Whcih function print/copy has a problme?
<Starminn> epimeth: Yes, that could be. You could also try this, though: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238820
<jonthue_> by the instructions on this site http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<a_p3rson> rami1983: use synaptic to search and see if a brasero dependency is left on there
<nagel182> today i installed mod_expires and mod_headers for apache and xdebug for PHP
<jonthue_> i tried 4 times and it keeps giving my code 100 failed to install the depen
<njbair> so for some reason all the black on my screen is being replaced with the last thing I looked at in Flash. Any ideas why?
<a_p3rson> jonthue_: how far are you getting?
<jonthue_> to installing the packages
<Starminn> jonthue_: You could also try this: http://superuser.com/questions/210011/hplip-package-is-broken-on-ubuntu maybe? (Others read it and see if it seems logical, please)
<a_p3rson> jonthue_: step number plz
<epimeth> Starminn: thanks, looking there now
<a_p3rson> Starminn: good call, thats a problem
<apogee_> i have my raid mounted now  how do i access it...
<the_dark_warrio> Is it possible to change the behavior of the Fn key? For instance, make it a toggle button, or always start with it "pressed"? My notebook has the F1, F2, etc. keys as Function keys, and that annoys me
<rami1983> a_p3rson: u are right. there were some leftovers. i thought the ubuntu software manager removed it completely
<Jordan_U> njbair: Souds like a bug in hardware video overlay.
<apogee_> how can i chmod the permissions to a mounted HDD  whats the address supposed to be
<Jordan_U> njbair: Can you try posting a screenshot?
<nagel182> I need help: Yesterday i installed LAMP and it worked. I instaled imagick and mod_rewrite. it worked. Today both of them refuses to work even thought its in the phpinfo()
<nagel182> today i installed mod_expires and mod_headers for apache and xdebug for PHP
<nagel182> please help
<jonthue_> download and run cd desktop and shhplip-3.11.run
<hippytaf1> apgee: try cd'ing
<a_p3rson> rami1983: in the future, you can use computer-janitor-gtk to check for leftover dependencies
<njbair> Jordan_U: jas
<jonthue_> 2nd is to verify distro
<apogee_> cding to what though
<jonthue_> 4th root pw
<a_p3rson> jonthue_: no no no, what step number do you get stuck on
<jonthue_> 9
<jonthue_> after download
<apogee_> the mount is called /RAID/media
<hippytaf1> apgee: have you checked fs
<apogee_> whats fs
<njbair> Jordan_U: the overlay doesn't show up in the screenshot (well it does on my screen, but not as part of the file)
<hippytaf1> apgee: so try chmod 774(or whatever) .RAID/media
<poss> good morrow merry gentlefolk, may I request the indulegence of your fineselves in the solving of a ubuntuous riddle that has oft beffudled me?
<Jordan_U> njbair: That's actually what I expected.
<Diverdude> hmmm its not possible to annotate in pdfedit it seems :(
<hippytaf1> poss: very poetick
<hippytaf1> ck
<Starminn> poss: Go for it, buddy. :)
 * drc checks to see if poss is from Nigeria
<a_p3rson> jonthue_: do you have another package manager running?
<njbair> Jordan_U: when you say "hardware bug" do you mean I need to reconfigure something, or I need to replace the card?
<jonthue_> non
<jonthue_> nope
<now3d> bye all
<poss> well, my cd/dvd drive doesn't seem to recognise blank discs, it just thinks they are whatever was last put in the drive. Is this normal?
<hippytaf1> apgee: any luck
<hippytaf1> noe3d: night dude
<poss> it is making the burning of a new live cd rather troublesome
<Jordan_U> njbair: Just reconfigure something most likely, though I'm not sure yet what/how.
<hippytaf1> poss: I had that, and rebooting sorted it
<hippytaf1> a pain in the proverbial, but it works
<nagel182> I need help: Yesterday i installed LAMP and it worked. I instaled imagick and mod_rewrite. it worked. Today both of them refuses to work even thought its in the phpinfo()
<nagel182> today i installed mod_expires and mod_headers for apache and xdebug for PHP
<nagel182> please help
<apogee_> hippytaf1> that diddnt work
<poss> well I have rebooted most frequently and yet the problem persists, however, in the interests of troubleshooting I will now attempt to do so again, see you again upon the resumtion of activities
<apogee_> chmod: cannot access `.RAID/media': No such file or directory
<hippytaf1> apgee: external drives use uuids rather than /dev/dsx
<apogee_> it isnt external drive
<hippytaf1> maybe look at your fstab
<njbair> what's with that poss dude
<hippytaf1> apgee: just raid?
<a_p3rson> jonthue_: http://superuser.com/questions/210011/hplip-package-is-broken-on-ubuntu
<apogee_> yah
<apogee_> Disk /dev/md0: 4488.9 GB
<jonthue_> so i got to change the holder right
<jonthue_> folder*
<nagel182> I need help: Yesterday i installed LAMP and it worked. I instaled imagick and mod_rewrite. it worked. Today both of them refuses to work even thought its in the phpinfo()
<nagel182> today i installed mod_expires and mod_headers for apache and xdebug for PHP
<nagel182> please help
<a_p3rson> jonthue_: yes, but im noticing that i cant open the text file, but ya, change the folders in the script
<a_p3rson> !info lamp
<ubottu> Package lamp does not exist in maverick
<jonthue_> just rename the file ok
#ubuntu 2011-02-19
<a_p3rson> nagel182: is this LAMP an ubuntu program?
<bastidrazor> !lamp > a_p3rson
<ubottu> a_p3rson, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nagel182> LAMP server...
<erUSUL> oops sorry
<a_p3rson> jonthue_: yes the folder in the .run file
<erikaflusa> I have question yesterday i installed ubuntu 10.10
<bastidrazor> erUSUL: it happens :0
<jonthue_> ok making the renaming done and will see if it works
<erikaflusa> 2 times the pc has frozen up
<nagel182> and i have two folders with .htacces.... in one folder(fashionweb) it works on the other it doesnt(shimmie)
<jonthue_> mines is 2.6
<a_p3rson> nagel182: sorry have heard the full name but didnt connect the acronym, sorry, but still dont know the program
<erikaflusa> i downloaded all the updated
<a_p3rson> erikaflusa: !ask
<jonthue_> should i change it to 3.1
<a_p3rson> !ask | erikaflusa
<ubottu> erikaflusa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erikaflusa> how can i find out what is causing the freeze up
<erikaflusa> is there a dignostic i can run
<a_p3rson> erikaflusa: we need more information. what kind of architecture, how/where is it freezing, what kind of ubuntu, etc
<apogee_> any idea why it cant find the folder '
<erikaflusa> intel dual core
<sirninja> erikaflusa: you can run the command "top" in the terminal to see what processes are using the most cpu
<a_p3rson> erikaflusa: no no no x64 or x64
<jonthue_> mine is 2.6 already
<erikaflusa> x86
<a_p3rson> ok
<erikaflusa> should i be running x64
<a_p3rson> what flavor of ubuntu (desktop, netbook)
<erikaflusa> desktop
<a_p3rson> erikaflusa: shouldnt matter i have a 64bit computer running 32bit ubuntu
<a_p3rson> ok where does it crash?
<erUSUL> erikaflusa: check system logs /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages
<erikaflusa> the screen freezes
<erikaflusa> mouse not respond
<a_p3rson> erUSUL: not sure where shes crashing
<a_p3rson> erikaflusa: where are you crashing?
<hookworm24> Hello. I have no sound in xubuntu. had been working great for months and now nothing. everytime i restart, the mixer mutes all channels. I can un-mute them but still no sound. What should i check first?
<a_p3rson> !xubuntu > hookworm24
<ubottu> hookworm24, please see my private message
<erikaflusa> hi i found
<erikaflusa> hey i found the files
<yazan> hi
<erikaflusa> var log messages
<Diverdude> is there a tool for linux (other than pdfedit) which can be used to annotate pdf files?
<a_p3rson> erikaflusa: please answer the question...where are you crashing?
<erikaflusa> im not sure what i looking for
<erikaflusa> firefox
<erikaflusa> cud someone look my var log messages
<a_p3rson> erikaflusa: is this a newer or older computer?
<MC8> Hey there, is there a key-mapping utility for Ubuntu? I seem to have somehow installed weird Scandanavian characters on my alt-gr keys, I'd like to change it to something more sensible
<erikaflusa> dual care 2.6
<erikaflusa> 512 mb ram
<hippytaf1> erikaflusa: what do you think is wrong with them?
<erikaflusa> it will tell u what is causing the crash
<a_p3rson> !info keytouch > MC8
<a_p3rson> !info keytouch | MC8
<ubottu> MC8: keytouch (source: keytouch): A program to configure extra function keys in multimedia keyboards. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.1-11 (maverick), package size 168 kB, installed size 864 kB
<erUSUL> MC8: check advanced settings in System>Preferences>Keyboard
<a_p3rson> or that
<poss_> well restarting seemed to work
<poss_> and I found another work around too, apparently I have to make sure and press eject on each disc, otherwise ubuntu doesn't recognise there is a new disc in the drive
 * MC8 does not see an advanced settings section
<poss_> thankyou again for your help fine people
<Starminn> poss_ Glad it worked out.
<a_p3rson> MC8: regional settings i think
<BiMMeR> hi all
<Starminn> BiMMeR: Hello.
<BiMMeR> anybody knowledge about configuring a headset to use with teamspeak?
<rick_> oie
<rick_> ALGUEM?
<MC8> hm, clicking 'reset default settings' still maps things like łðđæjŋ¢ to alt-gr+letter
<the_dark_warrio> my function keys have two behavior which are triggered with the Fn key. Is it possible to set the default behavior (when Fn is not pressed)?
<rick_> oie
<a_p3rson> !portuguese | rick_
<ubottu> rick_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<th0r> the_dark_warrio: research the .xmodmap file and the program xev
<IsmAvatar> hey guys, I'm having trouble upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10. During the part where it sets the software channels, it errors with "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages."
<rick_> oi
<BiMMeR> nobody knowledge about configuring a headset to use with teamspeak?
<riccardo> hi all
<Starminn> BiMMeR: You could try this maybe? *shrug* I have no experience with TeamSpeake even on non-Ubuntu systems. http://robert.penz.name/296/howto-install-teamspeak-3-server-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<BiMMeR> hi starmin, thanks but that is about server setup i guess
<Starminn> BiMMeR: So you're just trying to get the mic to work? (i.e. http://forum.teamspeak.com/archive/index.php/t-59220.html)
<BiMMeR> have been searching for several days, so i dont think the answer lies there :(
<Starminn> Is it the headset in general or just the mic? Have you tested to make sure the headset even works in Ubuntu at all? (If it's a lack of support in Ubuntu no amount of cnfiguration in TeamSpeak will help ;) )
<rahduke1> how can i use a usb wifi card to create a wireless network so i can setup my NFS shares? My router broke
<rahduke1> any help would be much appreciated
<Abinadi> wow, if you can do that I could have saved myself $90 a couple of weeks ago
<rahduke1> Abinadi: you can do that, ive done it before, just forgot how....its just like using your phone to tether your connection
<BiMMeR> starminn i have it working in ubuntu, even on card0 (alsa) but i cant get it in teamspeak and when i try it stops everywhere
<Abinadi> rahduke1, wow...I learn something every half hour in this place.
<Abinadi> BiMMeR, I'm not very experienced yet but have you tried using pulseaudio?
<BiMMeR> have been messing around with that too, same result, playback works like a charm, capture... not
<rahduke1> how can i use a usb wifi card to create a wireless network so i can setup my NFS shares? My router broke.....
<a_p3rson> can someone tell me how to compile this? http://sourceforge.net/projects/hplip/files/hplip/3.11.1/hplip-3.11.1.tar.gz/download
<Starminn> BiMMeR: Have you selected all the proper input options in case it isjn't automatic? http://www.ehow.com/how_7727517_teamspeak-microphone-not-work.html
<Starminn> !compile | a_p3rson
<ubottu> a_p3rson: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<habstinat> Hi. This happens every time I try to install something via apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/568962/ I'm on 10.04, and this is a big issue. I can still compile things from source.
<skutr> hey i was trying to skype with my friend and my internal mic isnt working can anyone help?
<Abinadi> !mics
<BiMMeR> starminn that is windhoos
<skutr> !mic
<Starminn> Abinadi: I tried it.
<Abinadi> lol
<skutr> !mics
<Starminn> You guys aren't abusing the bot ro anything, but read this and keep it in mind for future reference:
<Starminn> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<foxjazz> where is a good place to get help in programming?
<skutr> !internal mic
<Starminn> foxjazz: /join #programming and see?
<ActionParsnip> skutr: does it work in other apps?
<Starminn> foxjazz: I'd suggest picking a language first then going from there. :)
<Abinadi> #ubuntu-programmin?  I have no idea
<ActionParsnip> foxjazz: the channel specific to the language you want
<foxjazz> Starminn, well ubuntu
<luite> foxjazz: first decide the best language to use, and then ask in #haskell for more help ;)
<skutr> ActionParsnip: no i tried it in the system testing too it didnt work there
<ActionParsnip> foxjazz: ubuntu doesn't have a language, per se
<ActionParsnip> skutr: did you try sound recorder?
<foxjazz> ok laugh all you want
<thunkee> btw haskell good choice
<IsmAvatar> hey guys, I'm having trouble upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10. During the part where it sets the software channels, it errors with "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages."
<Starminn> As Parsnip said, choose one first. There is no "official language of Ubuntu"
<skutr> ActionParsnip: NO
<skutr> ActionParsnip: no sorry caps lock
<Odaym> i am trying to install Windows ontop of my Ubuntu, to remove ubuntu and install windows, but when i put the CD in, it won't show ANY partitions or drives..any idea? (I know this concerns windows but you guys are helpful)
<ActionParsnip> skutr: do, its an open source app so will be much better testing than the proprietary rubbish of skype
<HipKat> Evening....
<Odaym> hi kat
<GuyllFyre> 'evenin
<ActionParsnip> skutr: also run: alsamixer     and ensure the mic isn't muted
<Viking667> Right. Now I'm back for another bash at Ubuntu...
<skutr> ActionParsnip: yeah well i kinda need it to work in skype
<HipKat> Anyne wanna help me with what is probably a common MBR problem?
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: nice pun :)
<IsmAvatar> Odaym: make sure your BIOS listss the hard drive
<Viking667> I've got a HD3450 with both heads being used...
<foxjazz> in ubuntu what is the best way to manage files on a small screen?
<Odaym> where in BIOS does it let you do that, IsmAvatar?
<rlankfo> CLI
<ActionParsnip> skutr: well you kinda need to work out if its the mic thats bad or if its skype, don't you
<Odaym> i know only boot order
<ActionParsnip> skutr: its called 'isolating the issue'
<thunkee> foxjazz: mc
<Viking667> trouble is, the screens are only getting picked up as 60Hz, and there's nothing in the xorg.conf to tell Xorg anything different... like the fact I have two rather useful 15" monitors that do way better.
<foxjazz> thunkee, mc?
<GuyllFyre> I've got Intel 82G33/G31 Express Integrated video, is there a 3D driver I can install in 10.04 LTS to make OpenGL work?
<Viking667> !mc
<IsmAvatar> Odaym: depends on the bios. Hunt around. Usually it will be prefixed with some initials of the HD manufacturer. For instance, if you use western digital, it may be labeled WD#####
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: you can set refresh rates in xorg.conf and it will play nice
<HipKat> Anyone wanan give me a little help with a grub/mbr problem?
<foxjazz> Viking667, not mc
<skutr> ActionParsnip: no it doesnt work in sound recorder so its definately ubuntu
<Viking667> ActionParsnip: under what section? I've only GOT two...
<mackdieselx27> @Odaym:  If your drive is there what you could also do is try loading a GParted live CD and see if your partitions show up.
<habstinat> Every time I try to install something via apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/568962/ I can't install anything I need. I'm on 10.04, and this is a big issue. I can still compile things from source though.
<Starminn> HipKat: Ask more specifically what your question is so people know what they're answering to, please. :)
<foxjazz> anyone have a good way to movefiles around in ubuntu?
<th0r> foxjazz: mc
<Viking667> Section "Screen" and Section "Device" (containing the screen pointer)
<IsmAvatar> foxjazz: select them, then drag them
<HipKat> kk... Well, the other night idid a HUGE package update.... when I rebooted MBR default was memory test... it's happened before....
<drc> Viking667: Ever figure out the Firefox problem?
<foxjazz> mc is not english
<HipKat>  I used EasyBCD, set win7 as default and now, no GRUB on reboot.....
<th0r> foxjazz: funny....I use it all the time in english
<HipKat> Booted with LIVECD, but i don't know how to restore the mbr
<foxjazz> IsmAvatar, yea select and drag doesn't work too well on a small screen
<Viking667> drc: yes... toolkit.networkmanager.disable
<skutr> ActionParsnip: what should i do?
<Viking667> needed to be set to "true" in my case.
<HipKat> btw, back in Windows now....
<IsmAvatar> foxjazz: mv
<Viking667> HipKat: poor sod.
<drc> Viking667: ah...
<foxjazz> IsmAvatar, oh you mean command line
<a_p3rson> habstinat: try synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> skutr: under sound and video, there is sound recorder. Use it and try to record
<foxjazz> IsmAvatar, well that means I hae to type the full directory path and all, that's a time waister
<HipKat> lol. .I know it's common and I tried a few things I read online, but I get errors, partition not found, etc, but I know it;s still there, obviously
<skutr> ActionParsnip: i already did
<Viking667> foxjazz: awwww.....
<skutr> ActionParsnip: as i said it did not work and the problem is definately ubuntu
<IsmAvatar> foxjazz: cd will change to the directory, so you don't have to use the full directory path. Also, if you're moving to vastly different locations, you could try setting up temporary symlinks to save you some typing.
<HipKat> Can I just run a reinstall Ubuntu from Live CD without totally losing all my stuff on there?
<donoban> hi, I can't set virtual in xorg.conf. I try to use an extra monitor but when I run xrandr it complains virtual size is too small
<HipKat> Is there a repair function I'm not seeing on the LiveCD
<bazhang> HipKat,have a seperate home partition?
<bazhang> HipKat,the recovery mode?
<HipKat> I'm not good with partitions, but i have 4. NTFS. Linux, Linux Swap and somethign else that I thin kis just my slave drive
<HipKat> btw, I'm a Linux semi-noob
<bazhang> !home | HipKat
<ubottu> HipKat: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ActionParsnip> skutr: ok then can you give the URL generated by: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<IsmAvatar> hey guys, I'm having trouble upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10. During the part where it's "Setting new software channels", it errors with "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." and I think it doesn't like one of my packages, but I don't know how to find out which.
<Abinadi> ok, that's very wierd...I can play music just fine (and hear it just fine), but just now when I tried to record my voice with sound recorder, I cant hear the playback
<ActionParsnip> skutr: select to upload to the site, a red URL will be generated, thanks
<Guest40084> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592062  .. Could someone explain me post #8?
<skutr> ActionParsnip: huh?
<Abinadi> (and I know my mic is working because it works with skype)
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: can you use: http://pastie.org to give the output of: sudo apt-get update
<HipKat> Oh, that was my other question,, if I upgrade to 10.10, I assume it will repair the MBR, and I'll stiull have all my settings, etc, right?
<ActionParsnip> skutr: its a command for terminal, copy it and paste it to terminal and press ENTER, follow the prompts and give the link
<donoban> some idea? Is possible that last ubuntu version ignores /etc/X11/xorg.conf? Maybe another place to put virtual screen size?
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/1580869
<donoban> I'm using fglrx if that helps....
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: ok, does: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nano     pass ok?
<skutr> ActionParsnip: ok
<soreau> donoban: You put virtual size in xorg.conf but check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for messages that it had an error
<skutr> ActionParsnip: not sure what  youre talking abou
<skutr> abotu
<ActionParsnip> donoban: it doesn't ship with one but if you make one it will be obeyed
<donoban> some way for doing one automatic ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> skutr: the command i gave you, run it in a terminal, it's that simple. Copy and paste
<poss_> oo oo ooo I has another question!  a very easy one this time :)
<skutr> ActionParsnip: you didnt give me a command?
<ActionParsnip> donoban: you can make a skeletal one in root recovery by running: Xorg -configure
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: yes, seems to. http://pastie.org/1580879
<ActionParsnip> skutr: 00:40 < ActionParsnip> skutr: ok then can you give the URL generated by: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<donoban> thx ActionParsnip gonna try..
<delac> does anyone know if it is possible to insert image to open office document as url in ubuntu?
<habstinat> Hi. This happens every time I try to install something via apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/568962/ I'm on 10.04, and this leaves me unable to install any of Ubuntu's packages. Can someone help out please?
<ActionParsnip> skutr: I did
<skutr> ActionParsnip: oh lol my bad
<poss_> ok so im logged in with a live disc and copying all the old data to an external hard drive, where are all the firefox preferences and bookmarks storede? is it possible to just copy them back into a fresh install?
<ActionParsnip> skutr: yep
<PetePorty> So guys, I came here earlier and one of you (who is now gone) helped me a lot. After doing all he told me to, I discovered the problem was with my hard drive. So I rund dmsg, here is the result: http://pastebin.com/aB7YeXVu And then I did smartctl http://pastebin.com/ZnGUDTKP . Someone told me that I should seek help here, and that it is probably an error with cabling or drive electronics, but I'd like to know what I should do now. (I'd like a
<PetePorty>  lot to avoid buying a new harddrive, to be honest. If it's possible, of course.)
<skutr> ActionParsnip: missing url
<mackdieselx27> @poss:  ~/.mozilla
<donoban> ActionParsnip: I get an error, seems that it tries to start another xorg server
<poss_> thankyou mackdieselx27! and can i just copy it back over a fresh install?
<mackdieselx27> yup
<ActionParsnip> skutr: copy the command I gave and paste it to the terminal, copy it ALL
<skutr> i did
<poss_> ty :)
<ActionParsnip> donoban: thats why you need to reboot to a root recovery console
<mackdieselx27> poss:  Be sure to drill through the mozilla directory to look over what you want first.
<donoban> ActionParsnip: maybe run init 1?
<Viking667> hm. This is weird. what is /proc/kcore supposed to contain?
<poss_> oh permission denied
<ActionParsnip> skutr: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<Dead_Storage> ok so i deleted the top panel(in ubuntu) and that had the little wireless icon that let me manage my connections in it, my question is how do i get that back on the new pannel I mad, I dont see it anywhere
<Viking667> because it's only 1016Mb, and I have 2Gb of memory.
<habstinat> Hi. This happens every time I try to install something via apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/568962/ I'm on 10.04, and this leaves me unable to install any of Ubuntu's packages. Can someone help me out please?
<th0r> Dead_Storage: try adding a system tray to the panel
<skutr> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> donoban: if it kills the x server then fine, you can get a root recovery console by rebooting, holding shift then selecting recovery mode, then root
<poss_> actually im getting that a lot, i guess that means i can't just copy the entire drive onto an external drive huh? if i'm not allowed to view it im probably not allowed to copy it
<skutr> ActionParsnip: so what did that do?
<ActionParsnip> skutr: you get the idea
<donoban> ok ActionParsnip thx gonna try
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: the nano reinstall ran without incident. nano works.
<ActionParsnip> skutr: its a script from the alsa team which gives a LOT of info about the system and the sound setup / libs / settings
<HipKat> Ok, let's try something else, using LiveCD, can I boot into MY linux and not the guest user that LiveCD has?
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: hmm, weird
<Dead_Storage> thats not in the menu for add to panel
<mackdieselx27> poss:  Your mozilla directory should be owned by you and is read and writable.  Where you are trying to copy that directory from?  Are you in your account or from a live CD?
<Viking667> habstinat: wow. That looks ugly.
<ActionParsnip> skutr: you don't need to view the data, and select to upload to the site
<PetePorty> Dead_Storage: On another panel, right-click, selecct add-to panel and chose Notification Area
<th0r> Dead_Storage: I forget exactly what it is called, Notification Area or some such
<skutr> ActionParsnip: yeah thats not going to do anythin
<habstinat> Viking667: Got any ideas?
<skutr> anything
<ActionParsnip> habstinat: what is the output of: lsb_release -d    Thanks
<Viking667> habstinat: it's like you've got missing perl modules.
<ActionParsnip> skutr: why not?
<poss_> live cd, the hard drive failed and gives me a kernel panic on boot, so im on a live cd trying to copy everything onto an external drive
<skutr> ActionParsnip: uhh this just uploads data to a website
<Dead_Storage> th0r, oh thanks, haha they should call it something like manage connections, that would be a lot more clear
<Godslastering> When i log in (even after restarting) about, like, 500 "starting file ***" dialogs pop up... i can't read the rest of what it says, unfortunately, and i don't know why they are coming up. Also, after about 5 minutes, they eventually close
<HipKat> I know you guys are gettign hammered with questions, but is it possible to boot my user account wioth liveCD?
<Viking667> habstinat: unfortunately, I can't help with this.
<PetePorty> Dead_Storage: So it did work?
<PetePorty> Good.
<th0r> Dead_Storage: there are other things that will show up there besides network-mangler.....pidgin for one
<ActionParsnip> skutr: yes, then makes you a link
<Dead_Storage> PetePorty, yeah it did
<HipKat> Or if I just run the install ubuntu option, will it wipe everything I have now and just reinstall fro mscratch?
<mackdieselx27> poss:  You may need to either change the permissions on ~/.mozilla or perform the copy with higher privileges since it's real picky on HDD permissions.
<skutr> ActionParsnip: yeah to that data
<Dead_Storage> th0r, thats fine, i just eas going for a minimalist theme but i still needed that
<habstinat> Viking667: Thanks anyways, and ActionParsnip: I get, "Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS"
<mackdieselx27> poss:  Recursively I might add.
<ActionParsnip> skutr: ok then it makes a red hyperlink when it finishes. Give the link here
<PetePorty> So.... Anyone thinks they can help me out with my problem?
<skutr> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=40b490a038e8940b8dc134e5e13c68e5953a7e73
<PetePorty> So guys, I came here earlier and one of you (who is now gone) helped me a lot. After doing all he told me to, I discovered the problem was with my hard drive. So I rund dmsg, here is the result: http://pastebin.com/aB7YeXVu And then I did smartctl http://pastebin.com/ZnGUDTKP . Someone told me that I should seek help here, and that it is probably an error with cabling or drive electronics, but I'd like to know what I should do now. (I'd like a
<PetePorty>  lot to avoid buying a new harddrive, to be honest. If it's possible, of course.)
<ActionParsnip> skutr:
<ActionParsnip> skutr: 00:48 < skutr> ActionParsnip: yeah thats not going to do anythin
<poss_> yeah im not in a position to change the permissions, since the permissions can only be set by the owner and the live cd is not the owner
<ActionParsnip> skutr: so it dod someting, didn't it...?
<defkon>  
<skutr> ActionParsnip: sorry im having a bad day
<Godslastering> Also, i have two monitors connected, each with a seperate x server, how do i "move" or "start" an application on the other monitor?
<mackdieselx27> poss:  You should be able to override it since you're on the live CD.  Try chowning it (with -R) from the CLI and see if that works out for you.
<Viking667> And my last question for the day, or I hope it is...
<ActionParsnip> skutr: try:   gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf     and add the line:  options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m4-1     to the bottom, reboot to test. If you get no sound then re-edit and remove the line
<PetePorty> Should I assume that I am being ignored; that no one knows how what to do, or that someone is actually reading through my pastebins?
<ActionParsnip> skutr: use sound recorder to test
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: ok, so what now? I'm happy uninstalling some packages if you think they are in the way.
<Viking667> When I boot up the kernel from 10.10 (maverick), one of the screens plugged into my HD3450 flashes every few seconds or so. It doesn't do the same thing with the earlier kernel from 10.04
<Viking667> What can be done?
<habstinat> ActionParsnip: Not sure if you got my last message, but I get, "Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS". Thanks.
<popkorn> Hi. Trying to get the grub2 menu back. Can someone help interpret the result text from meierfra's boot info script ?
<ActionParsnip> skutr: there are a few options you can add to the snd-hda-intel module here, try a few: http://forums.opensuse.org/applications/multimedia/401150-no-sound-rs780-azalia-controller-sbx00-azalia-intel-hda.html
<mackdieselx27> poss:  Try this thread as this is another way to copy your stuff.  http://forums.techguy.org/linux-unix/920078-solved-need-permission-copy-files.html
<ActionParsnip> habstinat: I saw, I have no other ideas
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: I have no idea, are there any bugs logged for it
<skutr> ActionParsnip: is there something i can add to this to get my headphones to work?
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: dozens, but none of them seem relevant. It seems like a rather wordy and generic error.
<skutr> ActionParsnip: ill stick my headphones in and the sound still plays through the speakers
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: could try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install debconf
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: then its a known issue, I'd keep an eye on the bugs
<ActionParsnip> skutr: the options will help that too, you have a weird card which needs options. The link I gave has a few you can try
<hylian> for some reason when i log out, it won't let me choose what window manager i want, and when i click on my name, it instantly goes to gnome...
<crazybrain> my usb port doesnt work in Maverick
<ActionParsnip> skutr: also see if: hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #1. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.    means something
<crazybrain> i am not able to use my pen drive in it
<Viking667> I got totally sick of gdm in Ubuntu, as it has jammed up
<habstinat> ActionParsnip: Too bad. Maybe someone else can help me out here?
<Viking667> it never seems to work, so I gave up and used kdm instead
<skutr> ActionParsnip: k
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: do other USB devices work?
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: debconf reinstalled without incident.
<foxjazz> trying to build an app and it says to download fltk 1.1. where should it go in ubuntu
<KB1JWQ> foxjazz: Which app?
<Viking667> foxjazz: look for libfltk
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: ok cool, try installing irssi like you originally tried
<crazybrain> ActionParnship: nope
<crazybrain> even whole port is not working
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: is the system a branded PC or laptop?
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: are the USB ports enabled in BIOS?
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: irssi? Originally I was just trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10.
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: sorry, crossed wires
<crazybrain> ActionParsnip : all are working in Xp though
<hylian> how i can i choose what window manager to use at log in?
<Viking667> foxjazz: sudo apt-get install libfltk1.1
<ActionParsnip> habstinat: try reinstalling debconf, which the .pm file which is moaning comes from
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: I was wondering when you were going to do that :-p you're sure helping a lot of people concurrently
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: ahhh, try disabling the power management of the ports in XP as well as the ability for the port to wake up the system
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: its more fun that way
<jrib> hylian: there's is a drop down menu at the login screen
<Viking667> no ideas about my flickering screen?
<jrib> !helpme | Viking667
<ubottu> Viking667: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Viking667> well, it does seem that absolutely nobody knows...
<jrib> Viking667: I (and probably lots of others that just joined) have no clue what your issue is.
<crazybrain> How to install metasploit in Ubuntu 10.10?
<delac> still wondering if it is possible to include  image as url (loads the image when viewed) in open office document in ubuntu 10.4. It certainly is possible with some versions as I have seen them.
<ElectricPrism> anyone have any insight as to what types of liceneses they prefer for releasing software under?
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: if nobody knows, they won't reply
<mackdieselx27> crazybrain:  This should help you out and was the first Google hit.  https://www.metasploit.com/redmine/projects/framework/wiki/Install_Ubuntu
<Godslastering> I seem to be stuck in an endless loop of "starting file manager".  When i first log in, about 100 popups about it come up, and about 5 minutes later they all close slowly. then, though, they pop up intermittently and it's using up a lot of my cpu
<Abinadi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: think about it, there are 1000+ users here, do you expect them to all say "no", or similar?
<ElectricPrism> wow. really? this is an open source channel.
<ActionParsnip> ElectricPrism: indeed it is :)
<hypermass> So much activity here.  :)
<jrib> ElectricPrism: this channel focuses on ubuntu support.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ElectricPrism> jrib: can you reccomend another channel where some devs hang out?
<jrib> Godslastering: what ubuntu version is this?
<ActionParsnip> ElectricPrism: #programming
<ElectricPrism> score, thanks ActionParsnip
<Stevezau> i have a usb dvb card that has a inbuilt IR receiver.. which creates a inputX in /dev.. ive got lirc but im gettig double key presses cause its also detected as a kbd.. any ideas how i can tell ubuntu to ignore kdb events from that input device??
<Godslastering> jrib: 10.10, just started happening today, i haven't changed anything
<jrib> Godslastering: create a fresh new user, see if it still happens
<Godslastering> jrib: alright. i'll try and report back
<jack_> Godslastering: what did you do? i dont think thats a feature :P heh
<coz_> Stevezau,  oo that's a tough one for me... I have no idea,,,and if no one here can answer I would also ask in ##Linux
<Stevezau> tried there
<coz_> Stevezau,  ooo  ok
<coz_> Stevezau,  no luck at all there?
<Godslastering> jrib: oddly, logging in as root, then logging back in as me seems to have fixed it, heh
<coz_> Stevezau, could be time of day you were in there... try other "reasonable"  times of the day... others log in and log out fairly frequently on most irc channel from different time zones across the globe
<th0r> Stevezau: you might look into blacklisting the module
<jrib> Godslastering: I see...
<popkorn> can anyone help interpret the result text from meierfra's boot info script  ?      http://pastebin.com/fJCQ8Zph  the unknown MBR at the bottom
<Stevezau> th0r i cant blacklist it as i still want to use the input for lirc
<Stevezau> just not kdb events
<Abinadi> ok, has anyone got suggestions on how I can tweak firefox in mavarick...it is excrucatingly slow. (whereas in my windows system (dual-boot) it is lightening fast)  I have a 20mb connection.
<bazhang> Abinadi,try chromium see if that is slow as well. might not be firefox
<peernet> Good morning :)
<JustCJs> elinks?
<ActionParsnip> Abinadi: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/speed-up-firefox-web-browser.html
<Abinadi> bazhang, done that.  it's as slow as ff
<Abinadi> ActionParsnip, thanks
<bazhang> Abinadi,then not a browser issue
<ActionParsnip> Abinadi: try disabling ipv6 too
<ActionParsnip> Abinadi: is downloading your updates ok?
<Abinadi> ActionParsnip, I did disable that and it speeded it up slightly.  yes, my downloads are fine.
<hipkat> BAck... got he grup to restore form LiveCD, now can someone tell me how to make it so memory test is not the default boot in mbr?
<hipkat> *grub
<ActionParsnip> Abinadi: do you use a proxy?
<poss> wow that link was really confusing
<enzo> stupid ms mouse. unplugging and plugging in the adapter corrects the scroll wheel speed
<mackdieselx27> poss:  Just do sudo chown -R as shown toward the end of the thread.  Then you should be able to copy over your Firefox profile.
<JustCJs> hipkat: change GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub
<poss> except that I don't have the media directories like in the example
<JustCJs> to either numeric menu position or entry phrase, after which run update-grub
<mackdieselx27> poss:  sudo chown -R root:root /home/yourusername/.mozilla  Then chmod -R 777 /home/yourusername/.mozilla
<Slix`> I'm a newbie to Linux and Ubuntu. I got this .rar that I want to extract. It contains an .exe (and I'll want to run it with wine). Where should I extract it to? In Windows, programs go in C:\Program Files\. What's the Ubuntu equivalent?
<Abinadi> ActionParsnip, I'm doing these tweaks....but no, I don't use a proxy
<ActionParsnip> mackdieselx27: why root?
<artur_> lol
<poss> mm, but mack I want to copy all of the data on all of the drives onto a single external drive
<artur_> from poloand
<ActionParsnip> mackdieselx27: 777 is a REALLY bad idea too
<ActionParsnip> !pl | artur_
<ubottu> artur_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mackdieselx27> Action:  poss is trying to copy over on a live CD from an unaccessible HDD
<JustCJs> Slix. ~/.wine/dosdevices/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<poss> I was just wondering where the mozilla stuff was so i could restore their bookmarks and such once its all copied back
<crazybrain> I am not able to install Metasploit on Ubuntu 10.10
<JustCJs> *~./wine/drive_c/Program\ Files
<ActionParsnip> mackdieselx27: if you run: gksudo nautilus   you can access what you need
<Slix`> Oh, so I'll have to involve wine like that? Alright.
<crazybrain> I downloaded metasploit framework-3.5.2.tar.bz2 file
<crazybrain> how do i execute it to terminal
<IsmAvatar> Slix`: It's a directory. Wine doesn't need to know
<mackdieselx27> Action:  Ah didn't think of that
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: http://www.metasploit.com/redmine/projects/framework/wiki/Install_Ubuntu    looks easy enough
<poss> ooooo beautiful action!
<mackdieselx27> Yup, lot less complicated than the CLI ;)
<JustCJs> you can set any wine mountpoint for /
<artur_> freedom windows !!!
<poss> you guys are the best :)
<mackdieselx27> No problem.  Good luck.
<poss> one day I'd like to have Actions babies, and we can have little parnsips runnign around everywhere solving the world's problems ;)
<hipkat> JustCJs, , sorry was afk, I'm a linux semi-noob, so how do I do that?
<JustCJs> hipkat: just open /etc/default/grub in any editor as root and change the value of GRUB_DEFAULT to the numeric position of the desired default entry
<ActionParsnip> poss: hehe
<hylian> i used to be able to choose my window manager preference at log in, now i can't..
<jrib> hylian: why not?
<ActionParsnip> hylian: log off, click your username, then it wil be selectable at the bottom
<JustCJs> hipkat: afterward you should run update-grub to apply the changes
<hylian> jrib, i don't know, please help.
<jrib> hylian: what changed?  Are you still using gdm?
<hipkat> kkk JustCJs , thx!
<hylian> ActionParsnip, no, it won't. that's what i have been doing. it never let's me choose, it goes straight to gnome.
<JustCJs> np
<jrib> hylian: so you don't even type a password?
<hylian> jrib, that i know of, yes.
<jrib> hylian: so what happens when you log out like ActionParsnip suggests?
<hylian> jrib, currect, i had it set up that way for quick logins.
<crazybrain> anyone help me guys
<hylian> jrib, it gives me the log in screen, but when i click on my name, instead of asking me for a password like before, now it instantly goes staright to gnome.
<soreau> crazybrain: What are you trying to do?
<jrib> hylian: disable the auto login or edit ~/.dmrc yourself (I recommend the first one)
<hylian> jrib, ill try that... brb
<crazybrain> soreau: i am trying to install metasploit in Ubuntu 10.10
<KB1JWQ> http://www.metasploit.com/redmine/projects/framework/wiki/Install_Ubuntu crazybrain
<Abinadi> ActionParsnip, I did all those tweaks and ff is only marginally faster.  ugh
<rocnjbarr> hiya! I'm having a problem with a rosewill rsm-8164 webcam. It is recognized by the driver its using but the picture is grainy and doesn't seem to work properly
<rocnjbarr> any idea what driver I should be using?
<Abinadi> !webcams | rocnjbarr
<ubottu> rocnjbarr: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<soreau> crazybrain: Did you try the instructions ActionParsnip gave? http://www.metasploit.com/redmine/projects/framework/wiki/Install_Ubuntu
<crazybrain> yeah
<crazybrain> soreau: but still getting some problems
<soreau> crazybrain: If you don't describe what problems you're having, I'm not sure anyone can help
<crazybrain> i downloaded bz2 file
<d4rkeyes> how to work on gftp??
<crazybrain> whats the command to install from that
<Ben__437> Is it possible to hard enter the password and remove the keyring password request dialog box?
<hylian> well, that fixed it, thanks... it still boots straight into gnome, but now i can boot to blackbox... strange, i didn't set it that way.
<Ben__437> its bloody annoying
<bazhang> crazybrain,install from what
<soreau> crazybrain: It's all there on the site. If you get stuck, explain what you're trying that isn't working and maybe someone can help
<ardchoille> crazybrain: which app is it? Did you check to see if it's in the repos?
<bazhang> ardchoille,metasploit
<ardchoille> ah
<elias79> I want to backup my home folder cp command is not working to external drive
<joeoshawa> i have two sound cards in my computer both installed and working fine i want one for movies and media and one for the main computer stuff how can i do that
<crazybrain> Its Metasploit
<minimec> Ben__437: You can change the password and leave it blank. It will ask you once again, as you will loose security in some way, but afterwoards you won't see any dialog box again.
<joeoshawa> can i have both on at once and force a program to use a certain sound card
<bazhang> crazybrain,/join #metasploit
<d4rkeyes> join #metasploit
<Ben__437> Thanks Minimec, appreciate the respone :)
<Abinadi> can someone tell me why I would be getting the following error from the install:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/568980/
<soreau> ! compile | crazybrain
<ubottu> crazybrain: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<minimec> Ben__437: no problem
<ardchoille> Abinadi: it's not in the repos
<Abinadi> ardchoille, I already installed the repository
<Abinadi> and did an apt-get install update
<ardchoille> Abinadi: "sudo apt-get update" and try again
<Ben__437> Bug ups to the Ubuntu dev team. Windows admin is loving the linux experience :)
<soreau> Ben64: bug ups?
<ardchoille> Abinadi: well, that error tells you that the package you requested is not in the repos
<Ben__437> big hehe
<soreau> Ben__437:  bug ups?
<soreau> oh
<Ben__437> had a bit to much beer
<soreau> Ben__437: Always contributes to the experience ;)
<Abinadi> ardchoille, wierd.  I'll get the output of that and do another pastebin
<Ben__437> yeah
<ardchoille> Abinadi: "sudo apt-get update"  not "install update"
<zachera> hi, where is the x86_64 10.4 version of ubuntu desktop available?
<soreau> ! download | zachera
<ubottu> zachera: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ohsix> on the iso mirrors
<zachera> yes, i know, but
<minimec> Ben__437: remember! Autologin and 'blank' keyring password is bad, as keyring passwords can be made visible in the keyring manager!
<zachera> which file...
<poss> so copying on the live disc seems to be limited to about 300kbs, is this a restriction of the disc or the usb drive i am copying to?
<Ben64> soreau: ?
<bazhang> !torrents > zachera
<ubottu> zachera, please see my private message
<soreau> zachera: Which ever one you want?
<ActionParsnip> zachera: sure: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso   MD5: c19e5139e10df2626055f1d9985856d7
<soreau> Ben64: Sorry, it was auto-tab-complete-failure. I was trying for Ben__437
<Ben__437> gotcha Minimec. Its my own home machine so we are good :)
<Ben64> ah
<ardchoille> poss: the system runs faster once installed to a hdd, livecd's run everything in ram
<ohsix> and off the casper file on the drive
<zachera> i downloaded this one: ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<aroman> hey, if I want to change a string that appears in a graphical app, would changing /var/lib/dpkg/info/thatapp.templates do the trick?
<zachera> and i installed it, etc
<Abinadi> ardchoille, here is what I'm getting:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/568981/
<ohsix> it runs normal speed off the livecd after a file's been read off the cd :]
<zachera> but when i type `uname -m' it says "i686"
<u19809> hi all, I need to reinstall my nvidia proprietary driver but i first need to remove it completely. after remove of all nvidia* packages I still seem to get an nvidia module loaded as the dmesg output shows a tainted kernel because of nvidia module
<u19809> How can I get rid of nvidia completely ?
<ActionParsnip> zachera: then you used the 32bit ISO
<zachera> but i need to be seeing "x86_64"
<soreau> zachera: Yes, i386/i686 is x86
<zachera> ActionParsnip: yes, where do i get the 64bit iso..
<ohsix> how do i shot iso
<ardchoille> Abinadi: ok, the repos should be isntalled, now do a "sudo apt-get update"
<Abinadi> ardchoille, did that already
<ActionParsnip> zachera: I just gave the link, or you can use the torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<ardchoille> Abinadi: if the package error persists, then that package is not in the repo you added
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: define "shot"
<zachera> ActionParsnip: but that's for amd, no?
<ActionParsnip> zachera: it's for any 64bit CPU
<Ben__437> minimec/soreau/ardchoille you guys involved with Ubuntu or just hardcore users?
<ardchoille> Abinadi: apt-cache search pulseaudio|grep equalizer
<ohsix> zachera: amd64 is a grandfathered name for it in linux; since they were first
<zachera> ActionParsnip: but it says amd, lol
<zachera> strange..
<zachera> ok
<JeffiPhone> Greetings, all.
<zachera> thanks
<Ben__437> Hi JeffiPhone
<ardchoille> Ben64: Been using Ubuntu as my sole OS since 2005 and Linux since 2001. I guess I'm a hardcore user :)
<Ben__437> :)
<soreau> Ben__437: I file bugs, fix some things where I can and complain a lot
<ohsix> zachera: practically speaking the x86 and amd64 ports have been merged in the kernel for a long time
<JeffiPhone> I've been using Ubuntu since Wednesday!
<Ben64> :(
<Ben__437> hehe I like it Soreau
<Abinadi> ardchoille, I got nothing back...just a blank prompt
<ardchoille> Abinadi: then that package is not in the repo you added
<minimec> Ben__437: Somehow we are all involved aren't we? Using Linux since 1999...
<Ben__437> good stuff JeffiPhone
<Ben64> anyone know why a computer would lock up on 10.10 while viewing any flash content?
<Blue1> Ben64: 64 bit machine or 32 bit?
<aeon-ltd> Ben64: what spec pc?
<ardchoille> Ben64: sounds like a video card/driver issue
<Abinadi> ardchoille, ugh...then would you have any clue where I can (or how I can access) that pulseaudio EQ (or any EQ for that matter)??
<ActionParsnip> zachera: thats because a little while ago amd was the only desktop cpu which was 64bit, and its just stuck
<ohsix> Ben64: nvidia driver?
<JeffiPhone> But, Linux off and on since I don't remember when... Back when it was harder to get working, that's for sure. Ubuntu just works. It's like the Mac of Linux.
<Ben__437> yean Minimec, I come from a redhat background, Web hostin mainly. over the last 3 years been doing windows 2k8 stuff. Ubuntu has been a breath of fresh air...
<Ben64> Blue1: 64 bit
<soreau> Ben__437: If it's a hard lock, it's usually a driver bug. Could be graphics driver or anything triggered by flash
<soreau> erm..
<Ben64> aeon-ltd: amd x4, 64 bit, gts250
<Blue1> Ben64: would that you be using firefox by chance?
<soreau> Ben__437: Sorry, it was auto-tab-complete-failure. I was trying for Ben64
<Ben64> ardchoille: it worked with a different cpu/mobo
<ardchoille> Abinadi: No, I don't even use sound on my systems
<Ben__437> to many Bens hehe
<soreau> Ben64: If it's a hard lock, it's usually a driver bug. Could be graphics driver or anything triggered by flash
<ohsix> Ben64: are you the guy from yesterday?
<Ben64> ohsix: nvidia yes, i know the guy from yesterday, seemed like there is more helpful people around now :)
<Blue1> Ben64: i have had issues with firefox in 10.10 64 bit locking up my system with or w/o flash.  opera and chrome work fine, and firefox worked fine in 10.04
<Ben64> soreau: but it worked on the same vid card before? and i have a gts250 and am not experiencing that problem
<ardchoille> Ben64: hmm. no idea then unless the other mobo/cpu was a lot more powerful
<Ben__437> JeffiPhone I know what you mean mate, runs great on my machine. If only I could get COD Modern Warefare 2 to run in wine :)
<Abinadi> has anyone used the instructions here: http://exploreubuntu.wordpress.com/2010/04/18/equalizer-for-pulse-audio/ with any success??
<Ben64> Blue1: oh, and it crashes in chrome too
<Ben64> ardchoille: nope, was an upgrade to amd x4
<JeffiPhone> That's what XBox is for, Ben. :D
<ActionParsnip> Ben__437: maybe it'll work in Cedega or Crossover office if you have the brass :)
<Blue1> Ben64: do yo have the 64 bit flash, or the 32 bit the comes with standard ubuntu?
<gryfft> Ubuntu'd laptop is working great, except whenever I logout, clicking on my username just gives me the error sound. Same when I try to click the option to log in as someone else.
<Ben64> Blue1: 64 bit
<Ben__437> hehe yeah to cheap for an xbox :)
<madsailor> Hello All, when I click on Home folder, Documents etc. under the places menu, eye of gnome opens rather than nautilus, and has a message about not being able to find images.  How can I change this back to that the places menu is usable again?
<Blue1> Ben64: hmmm
<Ben__437> ActionParsnip i'll check em out thanks :)
<gryfft> It's set to automatically sign in when I reboot so I can always get back in but logging out leaves me stranded. Weird!
<soreau> Ben64: You could be using a different version of the nvidia driver. You can test, if it's the driver by changing the Driver line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf from "nvidia" to "nouveau" then reboot
<Ben__437> Time for another beer :)
<JeffiPhone> I ran Counter-Strike in wine (very poorly) about 10 years ago.
<zachera> thanks all for the support with my 64-bit issue
<Blue1> Ben64: by default ubuntu folks use the 32 bit flash even on 64 bit systems, because they refuse to use alpha or beta releases of anything.
<Ben64> soreau: how good is noveau?
<Ben__437> JeffiPhone CS runs great under wine now
<aroman> what does /var/lib/dpkg/info/$app.templates do?
<Ben64> Blue1: yeah i know, makes me sad. 64 bit flash works so much better for me
<JeffiPhone> With the new systems out now, I bet!
<Blue1> Ben64: yes
<Ben__437> yeah :)
<soreau> Ben64: They have good people working on nouveau but nvidia refuses to cooperate with the open driver devs by releasing hw specs like intel and AMD/Radeon do
<Ben__437> So glad spotify has been ported to linux :)
<Ben64> soreau: i mean.. does it have 3d support?
<JeffiPhone> It was like 2 frames per second back then, but my machine wasn't terribly fast to begin with.
<soreau> Ben64: Thus, nouveau may be hit or miss depending on which card you have. Yes, it can do 3D
<ardchoille> Abinadi: try doing the "sudo apt-get update" one more try, then try "apt-cache search pulseaudio-equalizer"
<ActionParsnip> Ben__437: only if you have a full account :(
<Ben__437> JeffiPhone Yeah, My first *nix adventure was 32mb ram, 122mhz cpu and 10GB HD :)
<soreau> Ben__437: Isn't spotify the music service that doesn't work in .us?
<Ben__437> ActionParsnip yep but its worth the cash
<Ben__437> soreau I think they have US licence agreements now so should work. Dont quote me on that tho :P
<ardchoille> Abinadi: Did you run "sudo apt-get install update" or "sudo apt-get update"? The latter is the correct one
<ActionParsnip> Ben__437: true, looking at the paid account soon (not premium though). I stil use it in wine for free
<JeffiPhone> HAHA! My Pentium III (first machine that was all mine) had a 6 gig.
<soreau> Ben__437: Hm, I'll have to give it another go sometime
<Ben__437> ActionParsnip yeah if you run it on wine you get more, the actual linux verison is missing some minor detail
<ActionParsnip> JeffiPhone: my fileserver is a P3, its sweet :)
<ActionParsnip> Ben__437: really, whats lacking?
<JeffiPhone> It runs PS3 games? Using Ubuntu?
<soreau> JeffiPhone: He said P3, not PS3
<ActionParsnip> soreau: hahaha
<zambaboo> hi guys
<soreau> hi zambaboo
<zambaboo> how do i find out which module detects my hardware?
<soreau> zambaboo: What do you mean? The kernel ultimately 'detects' everything
<JeffiPhone> Haha, whoops.
<Ben__437> ActionParsnip offline files & full support :( the developers love linux so made a version for themselfs whilst coding so they released an unsupported version
<Ben__437> http://www.spotify.com/int/blog/archives/2010/07/12/linux/
<Ben__437> :)
<misla> zambaboo: hi
<JeffiPhone> My P3 was a slot A. Weird.
<Abinadi> ardchoille, yes I did.  just a typo
<ardchoille> Abinadi: ok. well all I can say is that package is not in that repo.. perhaps it has been deleted and that article isold?
<anghellic9> testing
<Abinadi> ardchoille, I don't know, how can I tell if its in the repository or not?  search in the synaptics pkg mgr?
<ardchoille> Abinadi: well that package seems to be there, but the error you got says otherwise: https://launchpad.net/~psyke83/+archive/ppa
<ardchoille> Abinadi: what is the exact update command you used?
<madsailor>  when I click on places>Home folder, Places>Documents etc. , eye of gnome opens rather than nautilus, and has a message about not being able to find images.  How can I change this back so that the places menu is usable again?
<will> ?
<ActionParsnip> madsailor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631961
<Jdogg420> hi can i use themes off gnome-look for xfce?
<ardchoille> Abinadi: can you pastebin the output of "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<Jdogg420> hi can i use themes off gnome-look for xfce?
<ActionParsnip> Ben__437: thats cool, I have no offline data :)
<madsailor> thanks ActionParsnip, I'll give it a try
<Ben__437> ActionParsnip: great no excuses then hehe :)
<ActionParsnip> Jdogg420: right click desktop -> change background then click the theme tab and click the install button afaik
<ActionParsnip> Ben__437: booya
<Ben__437> ActionParsnip: casha
<Ben__437> hehe
<Ben__437> Ubuntu community seems to be extremly active comapred to others, very nice experience indeed
<ardchoille> Ben64: Best community available, IMHO
<ActionParsnip> Ben__437: the projects contribute to multiple distros, so its all good
<Ben64> : /
<ardchoille> Ben64: sorry about that
<Ben__437> ardchoille I agree
<Ben64> lol
<Ben__437> ardchoille has had a bit to much to drink ;)
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> too much chai
<Ben__437> do share hehe
<Jdogg420> actionparsnip it dont show change background on xubuntu 10
<Jdogg420> it has desktop settings
<Jdogg420> hi can i use themes off gnome-look for xfce?
<venkatraman> hi I was trying to upgrade my ubuntu vm from 10.04 to 10.10 ..It stopped in between due to power failure. Now not able to boot into recovery mode or single user mode.? Any idea on how to solve this issue?
<ardchoille> Breekzy: Thank you! lol
<Breekzy> ardchoille problem solved hehe
<ActionParsnip> venkatraman: boot to liveCD, chroot to the installed OS then run: sudo apt-get -f install
<Breekzy> ardchoille your name is very hard to spell after 5-6 beers tho :)
<ActionParsnip> Jdogg420: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<venkatraman> ActionParsnip:  thx let me try that
<ActionParsnip> Breekzy: just type ard then press TAB
<Breekzy> ActionParsnip ah thats the one :) been off IRC for over 5 years
<Abinadi> ardchoille, here it is:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/568990/
<ActionParsnip> Breekzy: you'll use tab a LOT in linux ;)
<ardchoille> Abinadi: are you running Ubuntu 10.10?
<Breekzy> ActionParsnip: Old skool, like to type everything :)
<will> there are chinese?
<Abinadi> ardchoille, yes I am
<ardchoille> !cn | will
<ubottu> will: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> Breekzy: dude tab completion has been around for AGES in linux
<will> ?
<ActionParsnip> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Breekzy> ActionParsnip: Yeah also in Windows but never used it :)
<will> no one there
<ardchoille> Abinadi: ok, try this "apt-cache search -n pulseaudio-equalizer"
<ActionParsnip> Breekzy: yeah in XP, not in Win7 though, very weird
<madsailor> ActionParsnip, That did the trick.  Thanks for saving me hours of googling frustration :)
<ActionParsnip> madsailor: np bro
<ardchoille> Abinadi: if that returns nothing, then I don't know what to tell you. There's a problem somewhere and I don't know where
<Breekzy> ActionParsnip: I now see how handy it is, thanks for pointin it out buddy :)
<Abinadi> ardchoille, all I got was a blank prompt
<ardchoille> Abinadi: thought so, that package is no longer there
<Abinadi> ugh!!
 * Breekzy feels a bit wrong being in #ubuntu wilst building multiple CentOS vps
<Breekzy> *** Whilst
<ardchoille> Abinadi: which is puzzling because https://launchpad.net/~psyke83/+archive/ppa says it is
<Breekzy> damn spelling
<Abinadi> ardchoille, I have installed that ppa a dozen times by now.  lol.
<Abinadi> ardchoille, right..that's what I thought too
<ardchoille> Abinadi: kick a dead horse much? lol
<will> are you all from english speaking country?
<Breekzy> ardchoille: lol
<ardchoille> Abinadi: perhaps one of the veterans here can help
<Abinadi> ardchoille, I like kicking alligators in the face I think.  sheesh
<Chikokishi> My sound was working perfectly untill about 3 hours ago when it suddenly stopped.  Where can i start to try to figure otu why?
<Breekzy> Will|: yes, Scotland
<Breekzy> Abinadi: lol
<sirsargento> Hello, I seem to be having a problem with my drives. If I goto Place > Computer and right click on my DVD Drive or my harddrive and go to properties, it gives me no information and says the location is computer:///
<will> hello,i am from china
<sirsargento> anybody know what the problem may be?
<Slix`> Err, is there a Chinese ubuntu channel? #ubuntu-cn ?
<Abinadi> ardchoille, well anywayz it was nice of you to try and help.  Thanks!  Time for dinner ;)
<Breekzy> hi Will
<Ben64> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Bruce_Wayne> will: hello I'm from pandora.. :P
<ardchoille> Abinadi: sorry I couldn't do more
<Chikokishi> This is pandora!
<minimec> Chikokishi: What did you do, after you realized that? Did you logout/login the session again? Did you reboot?
<Chikokishi> minimec: I ignored it for the most part because i was in class and muted the sound anyway
<Chikokishi> But iv rebooted a few times since then and it still doesnt work
<Chikokishi> now im at home where i can work on it
<Chikokishi> (and no its not still muted)
<misla> Slix`: #ubuntu-cn 你可以进入这个频道，是支持中文的
<minimec> Chikokishi: Ok. First thing I would do is to check the properties of your sound applet. Did you suspend or hibernate your machine?
<Slix`> misla, Right, thanks, but I was asking for will's benefit.
<Chikokishi> nope, just shut down
<minimec> Chikokishi: Volume applet...
<ardchoille> Abinadi: that article you were following was written before Maverick was released, the package is there, just not available for Maverick. That's the best I can think of
<Chikokishi> Where do i check that? I might add iv only been ubuntuing for half a week
<Chikokishi> still windows oriniated =/
<minimec> Chikokishi: The volume applet in your panel. Go to 'sound preferences'
<Chikokishi> im in sound prefs now. is that where i should be?
<Chikokishi> okai
<will> how can i reply you?
<jamiewan> Chikokishi, whats the problem you are having again
<Chikokishi> jamiewan, sound suddenly stopped working, i have not changed anythign in my system
<aeon-ltd> pci card; s-video in; rj11 in - what could it be?
<ActionParsnip> will: just type a users nick and then type, the text you see is what users are typing, the highlighting is done by your client
<will> i am a novice
<minimec> Chikokishi: yes. Check the output tab. Is the correct sound device activated?
<IdleOne> will: if you are wanting to speak with people in chinese please type /join #ubuntu-cn
<Chikokishi> "internal audio analog stereo"
<jamiewan> Chikokishi, mute?
<Chikokishi> seems right to me
<Chikokishi> Jamiewan no
<minimec> Chikokishi: Start a sound application like rhythmbox, play something and check the Applications tab in the sound preferences. Do you see the Rhythmbox application?
<dapeamel> hello guys I go problem I have installed fluxbox on my ubuntu and Im using network manager (wicd) but when Im trying to connecting to a wpa2 It say bad password why?
<Chikokishi> yes, its under applications
<Breekzy> Considering removing Win7 and keeping Ubuntu, Anyone used VMWare Desktop with Ubuntu ona dual core machine? Need to check performance before taking the leap
<ActionParsnip> Breekzy: its fine here
<Belphonet76> actionparsnip offline files & full support :( the developers love linux so doesn't that's fine too.
<faenor> Belphonet76: GNU/Linux, not linux
<ActionParsnip> Belphonet76: how do you mean "full support"?
<ElectricPrism>  Freekzy: I used Ubuntu exclusively for a couple months and did that, it worked okay on my Core i7, but I eventually moved back because my RAID 1 mirror was nearly destroyed, if you do it be sure to backup all important data before making the move
<Breekzy> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<jamiewan> Chikokishi, check your hardware tab, and the profile settings there
<minimec> Chikokishi: The sound server pulseaudio seems to run correctly. Can you do some 'Hardware tests' in the 'Hardware Tab' (Test Speakers)?
<^Phantom^> Do I need to install the on-site virtualbox into ubuntu if I want usb support?
<Chikokishi> i just tried the tests, i heard nothing
<Jujugoboom> Pox click this link http://bit.ly/hu2Ipk
<Jujugoboom> Plz
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom^: you will need to add the virtualbox ppa, or install virtual box 4 from the site for usb access, yes
<^Phantom^> ActionParsnip, sweet thanks
<Breekzy> another beer is called for :)
<^Phantom^> ActionParsnip, I found some old floppies that i compressed with drivespace, so i need windows 98 >_>
<minimec> Chikokishi: Tested different profiles?
<jamiewan> Chikokishi, what is the hardware profile on?
<jamiewan> lol
<steff12321> Ok, well i want to set up a BNC, and it keeps telling me that it doesnt have the permission to write in/urr/***
<Chikokishi> internal audio
<IdleOne> Jujugoboom: Please don't post random links in here
<Chikokishi> analog stereo duplex
<steff12321>  /usr*
<jamiewan> try setting profile to stereo analog duplex
<jamiewan> oh
<^Phantom^> ActionParsnip, if it isn't too much:  where does virtualbox put the .vdi files in windows?  I really don't want to spend all night installing windows 98 to a VM again
<dapeamel> hello guys I go problem I have installed fluxbox on my ubuntu and Im using network manager (wicd) but when Im trying to connecting to a wpa2 It say bad password why?
<minimec> Chikokishi: Check 'Analog Stereo Duplex/Output'
<jamiewan> Chikokishi, the output tab balance control??
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom^: i have no idea, try searching the file system
<^Phantom^> okay
<sacarlson> dapeamel: in wicd try another wpa supplicant driver other than wext   try the 82???  driver instead
<^Phantom^> thank you
<steff12321> how do i gain access to write to /usr through terminal
<crazybrain> VIdeo streams very slowly in the Media Player
<jamiewan> Chikokishi, connector set to analoge output?
<Chikokishi> iv recently installed the compiz extra features pack
<Breekzy> ^Phantom^: check under My Documents :)
<Chikokishi> might that affect my sound?
<ActionParsnip> steff12321: use: sudo -i   and do what you need, then run:  exit   when you are done
<jamiewan> no
<dapeamel> sacarlson,  would you like to explain more in detail please
<^Phantom^> ActionParsnip, i figure since ubuntu actually picks up my drive as being there, i should hopefully be able to mount it to vbox
<jamiewan> wouldn't imagine so
<bullgard> steff12321: Use the prefix in front of your terminal command.
<^Phantom^> if not, i'll go windows side :D
<bullgard> steff12321: Use the prefix sudo in front of your terminal command.
<sacarlson> dapeamel: wicd>preferences>wpa supplicant drive> NOT wext  pick something else
<minimec> Chikokishi: compiz shouldn't affect your sound.
<steff12321> bullgard: it doesnt work, i need it for a "make" command
<jamiewan> Chikokishi, are you on a laptop or desktop
<Chikokishi> minimec i wouldnt think so, but thats all that iv found
<steff12321> bullgard: and for a "make install"
<Chikokishi> maybe i need to update drivers and such?
<Chikokishi> jamiewan laptiop
<jamiewan> so your using the on board speakers?
<bullgard> steff12321: Ah! You did put an incomplete question here in this channel.
<dapeamel> sacarlson,  instead of?
<minimec> steff12321: I would always compile in /home/yourname and then only do a 'sudo make install' to install the files in the correct directories.
<Chikokishi> jamie yes
<steff12321> bullgard: haha, sorry about that, i need to install a BNC, and it sais: Cannot write to *** :permission denied
<^Phantom^> ActionParsnip, oh bugger all.  it seems i put my windows 98 vdi on one of my hard drives that is not inside the tower
<sacarlson> dapeamel: I don't know the name of the one you should use I only know the one you should NOT use wext,  the one that should work is like 82?? something.  I don't have the wicd installed so I can't see it but as seen here http://wicd.sourceforge.net/screenshot.php
<dapeamel> ok
<k04n> hey, whats the quickest and easiest way to set up a temporary forwarding, of port X on my local adapter to port Y on a public interface?
<bullgard> steff12321: Yes. Please follow the advice of minimec
<dapeamel> ty
<k04n> in otherwords, i want to let people in, to my port thats on my local adapter
<ActionParsnip> k04n: set it up in your router
<steff12321> bullgard: thanks
<k04n> ActionParsnip: not on router...on the machine...the port isnt even exposed to the ethernet on the machine
<minimec> steff12321: Other solution would be to compile in /tmp, if you dont need the source files anymore afterwards. Like that you have less 'chunk' in your /home/yourname directory.
<webcoder> i'm running ubuntu 10.10 server (32 bit) and want to setup email that can be used by PHP's mail() function but I can also setup email users for any of the domains hosted on the server... any suggestions or links to tutorials that work
<webcoder> i tried following one for postfix and dovecot with mysql but it didn't work
<Rdaneel> good night
<Rdaneel> guys, by anychance, any of you have problems with flash player? in depth after I watch a video all black background seems to have part of that video,... is it understandable?
<bullgard> Can I safely erase the DEB program packages samba and samba-common-bin if I do not want to use Samba any longer?
<webcoder> what i really need is an SMTP server that accepts connections from localhost without a login and IMAP where I can setup any email address
<webcoder> i tried following this:  http://library.linode.com/email/postfix/dovecot-mysql-ubuntu-10.10-maverick
<webcoder> when i went to telnet into postfix to test it just hung
<ActionParsnip> Rdaneel: can you used: http://pastie.org and give the output of: uname -a; lsb_release -a; echo; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf     Thanks
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: sure
<bullgard> ActionParsnip: Thank you.
<subminuentisch> does someone know a site where i can learn how to setup grub
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: just use software centre or apt-get and it will be fine
<subminuentisch> manually
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | subminuentisch
<ubottu> subminuentisch: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<subminuentisch> thanks
<steff12321> ActionParsnip: im pretty sure you dont wanna help out a complete noob (like me), but i wanted to know how i can give terminal permission to write in /usr, i am installing a znc, but their irc channel seems pretty dead
<minimec> steff12321: what do you want to compile and why. Isn't there a package for your software in the repositories?
<bullgard> ActionParsnip: Synaptic is less suitable for this purpose?
<steff12321> minimec: no
<ActionParsnip> steff12321: like I said, if you run:  sudo -i    you can do what you need, then run: exit to end
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: it's no different
<bullgard> ActionParsnip: Ok.
<subminuentisch> sry but there is noone in the grubchannel
<steff12321> ActionParsnip: is sudo -i its own command, or do i do sudo -i make
<steff12321> ??
<Rdaneel> ActionParsnip: here you have it: http://pastie.org/1581104
<jo-erlend1> is it possible to place a window on two different workspaces, but not the rest? Or is it only possible to choose one or all?
<Breekzy> ActionParsnip: very in-demand mate :) speak to you later.
<share> How do I make a folder readable 'by others' ?
<Chikokishi> What is the terminal command for updating sound drivers?
<Breekzy> ActionParsnip: that is you are in demand :) hehe
<minimec> steff12321: sudo -i gives you full root access to your system. In my eyes this is not the best solution but it works. After 'sudo -i' you should be able to continue with 'make' 'make install'
<steff12321> minimec: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Rdaneel: try again. Run: uname -a; lsb_release -a; echo; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<jamiewan> share: right click on it and then permissions tab follow that
<ohsix> minimec: you can use fakeroot or checkinstall to make a package from something you want to manually installed
<share> jamiewan: sorry I mean using the terminal
<minimec> steff12321: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=znc&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names ???
<steff12321> minimec: thats what im doing, you still need to install it ;)
<jo-erlend1> share: how to make a folder readable... If a folder is readable, then you can see which files and folders it contains. If that's what you want, then chmod o+r /folder will do. If you want them to see the contents of files in that directory, then you'll need to do chmod o+r /folder/*
<minimec> ohsix: Don't talk to me, as I have no problem ;)
<ohsix> minimec: just a suggestion for recommendations
<steff12321> ohsix: its me that has the problem, but i think its fixed :)
<jo-erlend1> share: u is for user, g is for group and o is for others. You can use -R to make the changes apply to subdirectories and their files and folders.
<share> jo-erlend1: I am trying to make a folder readable by other user
<minimec> steff12321: 'sudo apt get install znc' will install the ubuntu package. On what ubuntu version are you 10.04 or 10.10?
<share> chmod o+r didnt work
<jo-erlend1> share: should the other user be able to read _files_ in that folder?
<share> yes
<steff12321> minimec: for me, it doesnt work with apt-get - dont you think i would try that first?
<Rdaneel> ActionParsnip: Here it is: http://pastie.org/1581125
<jo-erlend1> share: a readable folder only gives you the right to see which files and directories the directory contains. Re-read my previous message. I explained it.
<Chikokishi> What is the terminal command for updating sound drivers?
<minimec> steff12321: What version of ubuntu?
<share> hm
<steff12321> minimec: this is what happens, even with the sudo -i command: http://pastebin.com/ksCec4nh
<steff12321> minimec: i can paste the whole command if you want
<steff12321> minimec: i am running 10.10 on the server
<minimec> steff12321: Please... What version of ubuntu are you using?
<steff12321> minimec: 10.10
<share> jo-erlend1: user A wants to read a folder inside B user home folder :)
<sacarlson> share: jo-erlend1:  for others to view files in a folder I think you also need to set chmod o+x /folder/
<minimec> steff12321: ok. type 'apt-cache search znc' in a console. What does that give you?
<steff12321> wait
<share> it worked sacarlson
<share> tks
<steff12321> minimec: when i do apt-get install, it doesnt work
<jo-erlend1> sacarlson: thanks for picking up on that.
<steff12321> minimec: this gives me a list of znc versions
<minimec> steff12321: ok. type 'apt-cache search znc' in a console. What does that give you?
<steff12321> minimec: this gives me a list of znc versions
<nayn> how can I reset my gnome menu - top panel words have disappeared and I do not know how to get them back - the icons are fine - but the words disappear
<steff12321> erm
<ActionParsnip> !panel
<steff12321> minimec: whoops
<ActionParsnip> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<steff12321> minimec: :(
<minimec> steff12321: So the package is there. now type 'sudo apt-get install znc' in that console.
<steff12321> minimec: thank you :)
 * steff12321 thinks minimec wants to kill me
<minimec> steff12321: Heureka ;)
<steff12321> minimec: i ran apt-get install znc
<steff12321> minimec: now hwat?
<steff12321> what*
<ActionParsnip> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): an advanced IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.092-3 (maverick), package size 1256 kB, installed size 3120 kB
<steff12321> brb
<minimec> steff12321: It should simply be installed now ;)
<steff12321> minimec: how do i run it?
<share> how do I make make the files readable for user group
<jamiewan> nayn, or you could just log out and back in, sometimes that happens to me
<minimec> steff12321: znc in that same console? ;)
<steff12321> share: why dont you just run a simple ftp server and get it over with?
<steff12321> minimec: lol, what command?
<jamiewan> nayn, or just add to panel the menu bar again
<nayn> thnaks = it worked right cliking
<steff12321> share: or a shared folder
<MockY> In fstab, how do I escape the ' symbol (apostrophe) when dealing with cifs?
<ActionParsnip> share: or use sftp which is active if you install openssh-server
<minimec> steff12321: 'znc' is the command!
<share> steff12321: thats now what i want to do. stop guessing :(
<share> ActionParsnip: yes this is related with ssh sv
<Rdaneel> woops!
<share> ActionParsnip: permission problems
<steff12321> share: sudo apt-get install ftp | its overall, the easiest thing, and if you do it on another user, then you wont have to worry about that person accessing your files
<steff12321> minimec: thanks
<minimec> steff12321: so it works?
<share> I want ssh client to access some files
<share> .
<sirsargento> Does anybody have an idea why in the 'computer' folder when i goto the properties of my dvd drive and filesystem it has no information and says the location is computer:/// ?
<steff12321> minimec: can i run it in another terminal window
<steff12321> minimec: it sais i shouldnt run it as roo
<steff12321> root*
<researcher1> is it possible to import a user account file from excel sheet  to Ubuntu?
<share> "folder access" is list files only.. i want to change it access files
<minimec> steff12321: you definitly shouldn't. <ctrl>c, then 'exit', then 'znc' in that console
<costas> !alsaconf
<costas> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<steff12321> minimec: thanks, works well for now, im just configuring it
<eduardo> Hi there, I need help with VPN PPTP connections. Anyone there that can guide me?
<jo-erlend1> share: you're going to have to read a little bit. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_permissions will give you a good starting point.
<cjae> anyone know how to fix how loud smplayer is at the first two seconds it plays something then its like a normalizer kicks in  and drops the volume off about 20 %
<minimec> steff12321: Guess we are all happy for you...
<share> .
<WXZ> does anyone know a nautilus extension that lets you change metadata on the fly?
<cjae> if you have your box hooked to the stereo like me this dramatic volume diff can cause undesirable effects
<eduardo> some VPN PPTP expert ?
<share> 754 = "-rwxr-xr--" = rwx for owner, r-x for group, r-- for other
<deejay> is there a lubuntu  support channel?
<researcher1> I want to creat 180 user accounts to authorise a printer. What can be done ?
<deejay> I'm having sound issues for a 1999 laptop...  I don't think anyone's game to help are they?
<deejay> lspci doesn't even see a sound card
<deejay> neither does lshw
<deejay> yeah... it's that fun :)
<bullgard> !sound | deejay
<ubottu> deejay: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ershad> hello, May i know installing which gstreamer package would solve the rhythmbox seek-bar issue?
<deejay> bullgard, is there a lubuntu support channel?  I don't have the volume applet... :(
<share> jo-erlend1: yeah man tks.
<share> for the link
<bullgard> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Rdaneel> ActionParsnip: so, what do you think: http://pastie.org/1581125
<ohsix> ershad: what issue?
<Dementio> (ershad): i think it's plugins-ugly
<ershad> ohsix, the seek-bar in rhythymbox is disabled
<ershad> Dementio, ok, I will try installing it, thanks.
<Dementio> np
<chachin> hey when I restart my pc to boot back into win7 from ubuntu. it says "Error: Unknown filesystem.
<ohsix> ershad: that'd be if the file type you were playing couldn't seek; what type of file is it?
<chachin> <Grub Rescue>
<ohsix> ershad: or a damaged vbr mp3 without xing tags
<chachin> any help?
<ershad> ohsix, mp3 files
<ohsix> ershad: try checking the files with oidua, they might be damaged
<ershad> ohsix, no, the these mp3 files having been playing smoothly in other distros.
<ershad> ohsix, and the gstreamer i installed was -ffmpeg
<ohsix> ershad: doesn't really matter ;] and oidua will answer yes or no definitively
<chachin> any help?
<ActionParsnip> Rdaneel: you need to sort out the available file, as its broken
<ershad> ohsix, I'm sure the files are not damaged :)
<ohsix> ershad: unless you check you aren't; but it's pointless to argue
<Rdaneel> ActionParsnip: so I deinstall and reinstall the file?
<ershad> ohsix, ok, I will check :)
<Breekzy> just spilled some beer on myself, time for bed...
<ActionParsnip> Rdaneel: you wont be able to do anything til you fix the file
<Breekzy> night folks :)
<ohsix> ershad: thanks, i wanna file a bug if it's a real bug and that's the first step
<Abinadi> has this ever happened to anyone:  every time I log into maverick, it re-downloads and installs dropbox
<Rdaneel> ActionParsnip: got it, thank you!!
<ActionParsnip> Abinadi: try removing it then reinstalling it
<chachin> i guess thist is not a help channel after all :(
<Abinadi> ActionParsnip, I'll do that.  thanks ;)
<chachin> Error: Unknown filesystem"
<chachin> why did i get that while trying to reboot pc?
<ershad> ohsix, checked, there are no issues with songs,
<Bocephus> your dues are not up to dateb ?
<asustek> any one try amd64 live cd on 880g mobo?
<ohsix> ershad: can you post one of the lines of the output? they're vbr with xing tags?
<ershad> ohsix, ok, please wait a minute
<Bocephus> I'm just trying JULinux m8s  don't mind me
<ershad> ohsix, could you give me the correct argument list?
<asustek> live cd installer fail on 880 g mobo currently downloading alternate install cd any chance of success?
<interpol> i love asus hardware
<chachin> damn this channel is useless...
<asustek> lol ubuntu doesnt
<interpol> using with ubuntu always...
<ActionParsnip> asustek: what happens when you tried?
<Ben64> asustek: i have an 880g, no problems
<ohsix> ershad: oidua dir/ should work, the default format shows the info
<ActionParsnip> asustek: saying in "failed" doesn't tell us much at all
<interpol> i'm on asus 900 it work 100%
<bullgard> !language | chachin
<ubottu> chachin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<asustek> logo appears at bottom of screen the after a short time screen goes black and thats it
<Bocephus> he/she left
<ActionParsnip> asustek: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<ershad> ohsix, it's just listing the artist/album name
<ohsix> hm odd
<ershad> ohsix, and seek bar works well with ogg files
<ohsix> they're probably not VBR then
<ershad> ohsix, I read it from web that correct plugin must be installed to get the seekbar working
<ohsix> shrug, i never had to do anything unusual here
<ActionParsnip> asustek: simple stuff, if you state your case rather than vague questions, you get answers
<amit> if we have a user with both in primary and secondary group then if we chaek the group of user what wil show his primary or both group by  command groups?
<amit> ?????
<roygbiv> amit: /usr/bin/id ? i don't understand the question
<interpol> always some noisy signals...
<amit> i am saying that if suppose amit is a user of primary group ram and secondary group shyam.then what will show  his group if i check through command "groups" both the group or only his primary
<afuentes> Why the first part in ~/.ssh/known_hosts is not human redable? is not suppose to be the machines ip? ive got 3 machines with ubuntu and all of them are full of nonsense characters
<amit> ?
<deejay>  hello, I want to install a remote desktop application onto a lubuntu system so I can remote into this laptop and fix it remotely.  Would i be looking for something like Vino or something like xrdp?  I'm on lubuntu
<interpol> stall or something... check
<amit> roygbiv:????
<asustek> they should remove that logo and replace it with press any key for options lol
<asustek> i select nomodeset on f6 and now have a blinking cursor i have terrible luck lol
<ActionParsnip> deejay: x11vnc, tightvncserver, linuxvnc and vino are in the repos
<faenor> ActionParsnip: GNU/Linux, not linux
<webcoder> got a weird one... running ubuntu 10.10 server.  installed postfix but when it starts up it says the port is already in use.  lsof says sendmail is attached to 25 but when i do sudo aptitude purge sendmail it doesn't remove it
<ActionParsnip> faenor: you said earlier, considering the target audience of Ubuntu I think the phrasing is understood
<webcoder> i did service sendmail stop and tried to start postfix but it didn't stop it either
<roygbiv> webcoder maybe stop sendmail first then purge
<webcoder> roygbiv: i'll give it a shot
<ActionParsnip> faenor: the invention of language is to convey a message. If the message is sent and recieved and equally understood on both ends then the laguage used in the middle is moot
<ershad> ohsix, it's ok, i will try to fix, thanks :)
<roygbiv> webcoder use good ol brute force and start killing processes
<ohsix> faenor: what's a GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> faenor: I have far better things than satisfy something that trivial when I can be helping users. I've been using Linux long enough to understand the difference but in the context of support I think everyone knows what everyone else means, just like you did.
<overclucker> faenor: You a stallmanite?
<webcoder> roygbiv: excellent... killed sendmail and postfix finally starts up
<webcoder> roygbiv: any idea how to get rid of sendmail now? :)
<roygbiv> try the purge now that the daemons have quit
<webcoder> roygbiv: i did... i get No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<webcoder> delete /etc/init.d/sendmail ?
<asustek> ActionParsnip: I am currently burning the alternate cd for textmode install. If it is a video driver problem will i be able to use the manufacturers driver install without the GUI?
<roygbiv> not sure then webcoder
<roygbiv> oh, that'll stop it from running on boot yes
<roygbiv> but it doesn't delete the software
<webcoder> roygbiv: ya know what?  i think i'm ok with that. :)
<roygbiv> easy enough ;)
<webcoder> roygbiv: thanks for your help!! :D
<roygbiv> mp!
<amit> how can we use tty mode in virtual box OS?
<ActionParsnip> asustek: the default install comes with nouveau which can cause issues, the nomodeset bootoption fixes it in many cases. Once you get the proprietary driver in the system will be fine
<ohsix> cause issues ;]
<ohsix> be sure to report issues; so they can be fixed
<durando> hey guys i have to reboot my laptop everytime i want to view my sdcard any ideas how to get this thing to auto mount, HP running 10.10
<jack_> durando: reboot? are you unable to mount it manually?
<ActionParsnip> durando: is the system a branded laptop or PC or is it a USB card reader?
<Diamondcite> durando: So the SD card is your extended storage? Or just for getting picture off something like a camera?
<durando> ActionParsnip: its hp branded into the notebook
<jack_> durando: GNOME handles the automounting of cdcards
<ActionParsnip> durando: what model
<jack_> sd*
<durando> i could more than likely mount manually if i knew
<durando> ActionParsnip:  the notebook or the reader?
<ActionParsnip> durando: the notebook
<durando> hang on not sure
<steff12321> im back :)
<steff12321> i need to know how to load modules into znc
<ActionParsnip> durando: its massively important to mention the model. You should do that in subsequent questions
<durando> is there a place in ubuntu that woudl tell me or do i have to tip the notebook try and read model
<steff12321> anyone here have ANY experience with znc?
<durando> dv4 is the model
<Diamondcite> durando: It should usually be on the bottom of the notebook, there should be a stick with lots of words, one of those being "Model"
<Diamondcite> durando: dv4 is more like a series of notebooks, but it helps a bit ^_^
<ActionParsnip> durando: ok, remeber to add that next time
<Kentrel> Hi, when I do a "tcpdump -i eth0" after rebooting I notice a lot of connections, even though I'm not running anything. Does that command also show connection attempts, by bittorrent users, etc?
<jack_> Why does the model matter? Out of curiousity.
<Kentrel> not connections, but packets I guess
<jack_> Kentrel: tcpdump shows packets in and out of your interface
<interpol> yes
<afuentes> Why the first part in ~/.ssh/known_hosts is not human redable? is not suppose to be the machines ip? ive got 3 machines with ubuntu and all of them are full of nonsense characters
<interpol> yes, packets in fact, tcpdump...
<ActionParsnip> durando: can you give a pastebin of the output of: lsusb
<Diamondcite> jack_: For branded systems it helps us know if there is unit specific issues which might creep up and speeds up the problem solving.
<Kentrel> jack, so I can be constantly bombarded with packets, but they're not actual connections? Does that slow my system down
<interpol> else: do netstat -anpvlt
<jack_> afuentes: i believe they are encrypted
<durando> dv4-2145dx
<durando> sure
<afuentes> so jack_ how am i suppose to read that file?
<jack_> Kentrel: what connects are they?
<Kentrel> jack, they're mostly to do with the port that I last ran bittorrent on
<jack_> afuentes: you're not. it contains the encrypted keys of your machines
<jack_> Kentrel: thats on a fresh boot?
<ohsix> it's _encoded_
<Kentrel> jack, yes
<durando> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/ZrGfkha7
<jack_> those are packets. im not sure if it shows packets that are not accepted
<ohsix> Kentrel: people will keep trying to connect until they check the tracker again and see you're no longer on it
<jack_> eeeh i dont know why t
<jack_> 'those are pakcets' showed up
<ActionParsnip> durando: ok, and:  lspci    Thanks
<ohsix> some trackers have announce intervals as high as 40 minutes
<Kentrel> Will those packets slow my system down, because sometimes I swear my internet connection becomes slow if I've been seeding, and then switch off Vuze
<durando> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/bckfrEGi
<ruan> Kentrel: you can limit the seeding rate
<jack_> I just setup a tcpdump on my machine monitoring port 23 and tried to connect. i get a connection refused and no packets show up on the tcpdump
<Diamondcite> Kentrel: Generally a connection would slow down if you upload too much, but those residual connections should not hurt
<ohsix> Kentrel: your isp might be doing the slowing down when it sees bittorrent traffic, even a thousand connections a second to a port that is closed uses very little resources
<ActionParsnip> durando: ok it's a JMicron Technology SD card reader
<interpol> get the source of tcpdump and read it ;)
<Kentrel> ah, I see
<ohsix> Kentrel: if you want to see how often your network card is waking up your computermachine, itop can show it
<ActionParsnip> durando: possible fixes here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/258446
<afuentes> jack_, so is there no way to tell what machines those keys belong to?
<steff12321> Kentrel: if you wanna solve basically all of your bittorrent problems, my suggestion is, get a seedboc
<ActionParsnip> steff12321: not if the ISP is doing what ohsix said
<steff12321> ActionParsnip: yeah, but the seedbox will definitely help him get better speeds, and, im guessing his ISP also throttles the BT connection
<bob_> hi everyone!
<steff12321> hi
<ActionParsnip> steff12321: so any system running standard torrent protocol will be hit, seedbox or not
<bob_> I've downloaded ZendStudio-8.0.0-x86.tar.gz for ubuntu. how should I install it?
<steff12321> ActionParsnip: external seedbox; not from his network, he gets the files via ftp
<ActionParsnip> steff12321: freaky
<MockY> In fstab, how do I escape the ' symbol (apostrophe) when dealing with cifs? One of the Windows shares I need to mount has an apostrophe in its name.
<jack_> durando: does the problem only occur with the sdcard? what about usb thumbdrives? same issue?
<durando> jack_: i dont have a usb stick
<durando> in fact i only have this sd card as part of the new rules at work
<jack_> do you have any other type of storage? how about a cd. does that get mounted automagically?
<durando> god i hate life
<Diamondcite> durando: What is needed for the SD card? do you need to remove it often?
<ohsix> durando: does the card reader show up in lsusb
<ruan> Kentrel: also, you can use torrent encryption if you suspect your isp is slowing you down, this will hide bittorrent traffic
<Diamondcite> ohsix: It shows according to ActionParsnip.
<durando> Diamondcite: yeah its gotta be removed every day and put in the safe at work
<ohsix> ruan: not quite, at least for the type of throttling that slows your whole line down if you're doing it
<Diamondcite> durando: Do you unmount before removing it? (not eject)
<durando> Diamondcite: after we figure out this issue of getting it to mount correctly i also need to figure out a way to encrypt it
<ohsix> ruan: and if you allow incoming connections that aren't encrypted the isp can still identify that the port is being used for bittorrent traffic
<durando> Diamondcite: i haven't dont it yet like i said just got it
<ruan> ohsix: you can force incoming connections to be encrypted too
<Diamondcite> durando: Well truecrypt might help you with encryption needs (I don't know how to use it yet)
<ohsix> ruan: you can, but you can't force what other clients do
<ruan> ohsix: it rejects non-encrypted traffic, i've experienced that
<Diamondcite> durando: Part of manual mounting.. when an sd card is inserted... it should create a new /dev/sd* device...
<ohsix> that's all well and good; but the traffic can still be identified by what had been sent before and shortly after the connection is closed on the receiving end
<durando> i thought these things were supposed to auto mount?
<durando> it mounted when i rebooted
<ruan> that might be encrypted too
<ohsix> durando: they are
<Diamondcite> durando: boots mounts everything it sees, how ever, since the card isn't insert as a fresh USB drive, the automount might mis-detect
<Diamondcite> (Did a server just die?)
<ruan> though i think connections are opened with encryption
<ohsix> Diamondcite: not quite, udisks knows about drives with removable media; and that's how card readers show up, unless they're weird and disappear alltogether when a card isn't in it, or something weirder
<ruan> so they wont close without it
<ohsix> heh
<durando> do how do we fix?
<steff12321> ActionParsnip: you should look into it, you want the link?
<ohsix> ruan: only way to know if an incoming connection is encrypted is to accept it and read some of it
<ruan> ohsix: true
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 258446 in linux (Ubuntu) "JMicron internal card reader recognizes SD only when inserted at startup" [Medium,Triaged]
<steff12321> what was that?
<Flannel> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jack_> people get banned at netsplit? weird
<linuxrules> wtf?
<LinuxNoob> i cant even look at that link, because of the errors on my screen, i have no idea if it is drivers, or what.. i have tried everything.
<Abinadi> ok, I've asked this question in #vbox and there is noone (active) to answer the question, so I thought I'd try here:  Has anyone used maverick (or any flavor of ubuntu) as a host OS and used VirtualBox and windows as the guest OS?
<LinuxNoob> i do
<ActionParsnip> Abinadi: I'm sure many have
<steff12321> ActionParsnip: you want the link to a cheap, good seedbox?
<jrgill> ok, why is ubuntu livecd saying it can't find a cd-rom drive?  it's obviously reading from the drive.
<ohsix> from the other side of the networks perspective we were flooding by the time the sync finished :]
<LinuxNoob> i use winvista for sc2 lol, only reason. and to test certain..files.
<Abinadi> ok great...... Has anyone tried to do an upgrade of the guest OS
<ActionParsnip> steff12321: my downloads are held back too 300k/s down. I'm in no hurry. Downloads trickle down and keep web access fast :)
<LinuxNoob> hmm..no
<jack_> jrgill: is it? i dont think the live environment reads from cdrom. it reads from memory
<LinuxNoob> the os in the VM?
<ActionParsnip> Abinadi: why not ask the main question you have, you'll get an answer faster
<steff12321> ActionParsnip: REALLY? is that all the internet, or just BT
<LinuxNoob> just delete it and fresh install of new os..
<ActionParsnip> steff12321: that's all I give it
<jrgill> jack_: what does it do, copy everything to memory when i boot and then it reads that?
<jack_> jrgill: try taking the cdrom out of the tray and see if it continues to work :P
<jrgill> yeah
<Abinadi> LinuxNoob, yes the windows OS is in a VIrtualBox and I'm trying to figure out how to do an upgrade
<steff12321> ActionParsnip: so it doesnt drag down your whole internet speed?
<bio__> I can't believe I'm asking this but I'm having some trouble getting javascript or HTML5 to work on local files in Ubuntu.  HTML renders but nothing from HTML5 or javascript this goes for Chromium and Firefox.
<jrgill> well i know it copied from the cd drive but i guess thats at a lower level
<ohsix> Flannel: thanks
<LinuxNoob> just do a clean install of the new OS on ur vm, delete ur old OS.
<Diamondcite> testing 123...
<Flannel> Diamondcite: Thanks :)
<steff12321> ActionParsnip: with this seedbox, you can stram the videos from the box, so you dont need to download them, which i find a pretty good feature
<ohsix> bio__: the file probably has the wrong mime type
<ActionParsnip> steff12321: its all it needs really, I have a schedule between 4am and 8am to use 100% speed
<bob_> I used sudo install ZendStudio-8.0.0-x86.tar.gz install/path. this extracted files there but the executaion file does not run.
<steff12321> ActionParsnip: and for only $14.95/mo at 100Mbit, its a pretty good deal
<ActionParsnip> steff12321: I have a filesever on LAN with my stuff
<jack_> jrgill: what're you trying to do?
<steff12321> ActionParsnip: 100GB storage and UL BW, and UL torrents
<ActionParsnip> steff12321: I pay 0 per month and get gigabit speed...
<steff12321> ActionParsnip: you wanna send me some :)
<asustek> #debian
<bio__> I'll check, thanks ohsix
<ActionParsnip> steff12321: send what?
<asustek> ?#debian
<Diamondcite> steff12321: Why not do it from your home if you don't have a data transfer limit?
<jrgill> well i have a laptop cd drive.  i guess its sata.  do i need a special flag when booting the live cd?
<ActionParsnip> asustek: try:  /join #debian
<steff12321> Diamondcite: i have an 80gb/mo BW cap
<jrgill> jack_: trying to boot the live cd
<steff12321> Diamondcite: plus i have only 15 Mbps
<jack_> jrgill: ? are you not able to get into the live environmetn at all?
<^Phantom2^> What all distros of linux will run/run well on 192MB of ram or less?
<faenor> ^Phantom2^: GNU/Linux, not linux
<steff12321> Diamondcite: and i need to seed too (on private trackers)
<jack_> how far do you get?
<jack_> jrgill: ^
<slie> who all here has moved totally to grub2?
<ohsix> steff12321: seed to a machine on the lan ;]
<ActionParsnip> steff12321: what do you want me to send you exactly?
<asustek> ActionParsnip: lol ty
<ActionParsnip> slie: i have
<steff12321> ActionParsnip: where do you get that speed, the fastest thats avaliable in canada is 100 for @150/mo
<ActionParsnip> asustek: np :)
<ActionParsnip> steff12321: it's my home lan...
<steff12321> ActionParsnip: whats your internet speed then?
<aroman> hey guys, does anyone have any idea how to customize a text string in ubiquity?
<jack_> ActionParsnip: when you say home lan are you talking about like... a hop being your router and thats it? ;P
<ActionParsnip> steff12321: 8Mb
<slie> ActionParsnip, you like it better?
<steff12321> ohsix: they can notice cheating, trust me, i am a mod at a BT site
<ActionParsnip> jack_: yeah, system, router, server
<bob_> can you show me some commands to install an app from a local source?
<ActionParsnip> slie: doesnt matter me any, I don't dual boot
<jrgill> jack_: can't get into the environment at all.  failing to load the cd drive seems to halt the process.
<ohsix> steff12321: no they can't, unless you're the only one in the peers for the one torrent and they're the uploader
<jack_> jrgill: so you've set the machine to boot from cdrom but it fails to boot? the machine halts?
<ohsix> steff12321: plus you can stop registering downloads at all by not contacting the tracker after the initial scrape
<ohsix> steff12321: or you can not scrape at all and get peers from somewhere else
<jrgill> jack_: it brings me to a wizard to select keyboard, language, etc, and then it says it cannot detect the cd drive and asks me to specify some modules via floppy.
<ActionParsnip> jack_: does it stop at a black screen?
<jack_> jrgill: i see. is it hte newest version of ubuntu? it sounds like the drivers for hte cdrom arent able to be loaded
<ActionParsnip> jack_: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html - Cached
<ohsix> steff12321: trust me i know it's all bullshit built on top of 2 numbers that the torrent client happens to send to the tracker ;]
<jack_> ActionParsnip: wat. i have no black screen issues. :P
<jrgill> jack_: it's old: 5.04
<steff12321> ohsix: i meant if you seed to a local machine, but still, u could always use RM
<jack_> jrdnyquist: why are you using 5.04???
<jack_> jrgill: ^
<jack_> jrdnyquist: unping.
<jrgill> ?
<jrgill> oh
<h00k> !language | ohsix
<ubottu> ohsix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ohsix> steff12321: RM is detectable, any given torrent client is not
<jrgill> i ordered a bunch of those free CDs back when they were doing that
<jack_> jrgill: 5.04 is 6 years old.
<asustek> i wonder if it is a southbridge (ide controller) problem because on a windows 7 install it hangs on extracting files?
<ohsix> steff12321: you need to do hardcore statistical tests on the peer data to even tell if more bandwidth is going one way than the other, and even then with more than 2 people you can't tell who's doing it definitively
<jrgill> lmao
<ohsix> steff12321: AND that same client could also be downloading, and uploading very slow, to stay in the noise
<steff12321> ohsix: tu she
<steff12321> ohsix: tu shae*
<ohsix> it's really all down to who's on the torrent and how low key you want to be, but if you're just uploading you can find a popular torrent with 20+ people on it and just do it there
<jack_> jrgill: try using 10.10 or 10.04. they'll probably work. new releases are out every 6 months making your copy 12 releases behind.
<ohsix> steff12321: touche' :D
<steff12321> ohsix:  :)
<jack_> jrgill: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_5.04_.28Hoary_Hedgehog.29
<ruan> lol
<ohsix> steff12321: what site btw?
<frybye> Hi - how do I get the messed-up non-sorted kontacts on ubuntu one to be properly useable in evoloution (with 10.10?)
<svelte> hey, can anyone help me out? grub isn't working and I have no idea what to do (didn't just install windows partition)
<steff12321> ohsix: dispersethe.net
<jack_> svelte: what is grub doing?
<ruan> svelte: what happens at boot?
<svelte> just hangs right after bios
<steff12321> ohsix: new site, just made last sept
<ohsix> steff12321: neat
<NooBoontoo> Ok, so everytime i login Ubuntu I have to change permissions on nvidia0 and nvidiactl and change my screen resolution, how can i just login and automatically work
<svelte> blinking cursor, no grub indication
<jack_> svelte: perhaps it cannot read your mbr. boot up with livecd and re-install it
<ruan> svelte: is the grub drive set to boot priority #1?
<svelte> yes, it is
<ohsix> steff12321: do the world a favor and be a good mod, the numbers can be completely faked and are meaningless, don't let it fit into your decisions :]
<ActionParsnip> svelte: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html - Cached
<steff12321> ohsix:  you should join :)
<jack_> NooBoontoo: what ar eyou changing hte permissions to?
<ruan> svelte: it could choose any drive
<ruan> svelte: it did that with me, installed grub on other drive
<svelte> I have 10.10
<NooBoontoo> jack_ so I can use Blender
<steff12321> ohsix: we actually have no cheaters atm, and a small database of only 1500 people,
<svelte> but my livecd is 9.04
<ActionParsnip> svelte: it will work in either
<svelte> is that fine?
<jack_> NooBoontoo: not why. what are you changing the permissions to? and from what?
<ohsix> steff12321: there aren't any cheaters when you can't trust the information you use, that's my point
<ruan> svelte: do you have only one hard drive?
<svelte> it's not a graphics card problem
<jack_> NooBoontoo: are you using nvidia's propriatry drivers? or hte open source ubuntu drivers?
<svelte> yeah, only one, but I have multiple partitions
<jack_> svelte: get into livecd and reinstall it
<NooBoontoo> jack, Nvidia's
<svelte> I'm in it
<svelte> looking at my grub partition right now
<slie> D-punch
<jack_> NooBoontoo: are you able to execute the nvidia config utility?
<webcoder> ugh... i'm about to pull my last hair out.  postfix with dovecot and mysql... dovecot is working fine... postfix just keeps bouncing every email
<ruan> svelte: the grub partition has to be accessible or else it wont boot.. i learned that the hard way
<steff12321> ohsix:  you should apply to be a mod there, applications are closing soon
<ohsix> steff12321: statistical methods can detect the maximum bandwidth you've seen from a given user on a given ip address or network; when it exceeds that after you have a really solid baseline by an order of magnitude, you can at least ask them to prove the upload speed of their line
<svelte> ruan, what could have caused it to break so suddenly though?
<svelte> I haven't changed any settings at all since my last reboot
<steff12321> ohsix: i just look for radical jumps in BW usage of the tracker
<ActionParsnip> NooBoontoo: try: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings     setup the display then click 'save to x config file'   should be ok
<ruan> svelte: not sure
<steff12321> ohsix:  then look at the new user's UL bw
<ohsix> steff12321: by asking them to send you a file from that address, nothing else is provable; but you will identify real cheaters that way, they'll just have made a huge mistake
<jack_> the grub partition? grub is installed in the mbr on the disk and then reads from /boot i believe.
<steff12321> ohsix:  thats a pretty good method :)
<NooBoontoo> ActionParnsip: Well, yeah, I always save the new configuration as root, but everytime i login is the same
<svelte> right, meant boot sorry
<ohsix> steff12321: science!
<ActionParsnip> NooBoontoo: strange, does /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jack_> NooBoontoo: you are using the nvidia utility? those options should be set to your xorg file and pull up at boot time.
<svelte> so how would I go about reinstalling grub?
<svelte> and will I lose access to my xp partition?
<jack_> svelte: im not too sure about grub2 but i think there are forum posts about it online
<jack_> svelte: you shouldn't
<jack_> you can probe it
<jrgill> i should be able to work on this tv w/ some modelines in x via livecd right?
<ruan> svelte: you could possibly google "reinstall grub"
<jrgill> its just vga
<sacarlson> svelte: you could try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/562593/
<jack_> svelte: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB 2
<jack_> svelte: follow the 'reinstalling grub from livecd'
<frybye> try again: how to get the unsorted contacts on ubuntu one sorted into evoloution so as to be useable?
<svelte> ruan, I really just wanted to make sure that there's no difference between the grub on 9.04 (which is the livecd) and 10.10
<NooBoontoo> ActionParsnip,  I have like Xorg.log.old  thru Xorg.log5.5.old files and filesafe files and a Xorg.99.log file, Why do I have all of those?
<[core]> svelte: update-grub2
<jack_> svelte: there is a grub1 and a grub2 that was a recent switch. im not sure when the switch occured
<costas> hello again, just fixed my Ubuntu studio amd64 sound, via oss, alsa driver doesn't seem to work with Delta 1010 -in case you were wondering...
<ruan> svelte: it receives it from internet i think
<jack_> NooBoontoo: they're rotated files
<svelte> and I can do this from a livecd? just reinstall grub on /boot?
<NooBoontoo> jack_,  What can i do then?
<jack_> NooBoontoo: can you walk me thorugh the process you use to set your resolution?
<sacarlson> svelte: I tested my one liner grub2 reinstall with virtualbox yestarday with: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<costas> svelte, there's a tutorial about grub2, it's easy
<jack_> svelte: there is a section called 'how to do this from livecd' just read it. follow the directions. its all there
<svelte> 'kay, thanks guys
<^Phantom2^> What is 'dang small linux" 's irc room?
<faenor> ^Phantom2^: GNU/Linux, not linux
<jack_> svelte: if you're running 10.10 i would suggest downloading a 10.10 live cd, although it may not be neccessary
<NooBoontoo> jack_,  sudo bash, nvidia-settings, (set it up) , save file,
<[core]> svelte: i guess so. also try what sacarlson said it should work
<jack_> NooBoontoo: one second. let me vnc into my box that uses nvidia drivers
<^Phantom2^> faenor: hmm?
<frybye> forget my ? - just noticed that here on this pc i can still search and find adds that i need even when they are not sorted.. did not work elsewhere for some reason .. have a nice day...
<Graet|> faenor is a bot
<Graet|> linux
<faenor> Graet|: GNU/Linux, not linux
<jack_> NooBoontoo: try doing it this way
<ruan> lol
<ohsix> faenor: is that a script?
<faenor> no
<ohsix> linux
<faenor> ohsix: GNU/Linux, not linux
<ohsix> haha
<ohsix> linux
<faenor> ohsix: GNU/Linux, not linux
<ruan> linux
<faenor> ruan: GNU/Linux, not linux
<ohsix> linux
<faenor> ohsix: GNU/Linux, not linux
<ruan> GNU/Linux
<jack_> NooBoontoo: `sudo nvidia-setttings`, *set resolution*, click Save to my X config file. Click Apply.
<costas> don't mess with the bots, they don't feed them well... 8-D
<ohsix> faenor: what's GNU/Linux?
<jack_> NooBoontoo: let me know if that sets your resolution correctly and we'll go forward from there
<NooBoontoo> jack_,  Since  was using a Blender build that needed powerful code, I had to install Nvidia .run files, but I think that has been before the installation
<jack_> NooBoontoo: i dont know what that means, but yes. the nvidia drivers are done through a script
<costas> ohsix, you are messing with the bot? GNU/ Linux is the mother of all free OSes...
<NooBoontoo> jack_ , well, yeah, that part works fine, but the problem is after the next login, where all is back to its messy state
<ohsix> whats a linux gnu
<faenor> ohsix: GNU/Linux, not linux
<Graet|> a gnu is a herd animal
<costas> hahahahaha
<jrgill> 10 KB/sec downloading the live cd are you kidding me?
<costas> try reading the history of Debian GNU/Linux it rocks
<Graet|> i have sometime in the distant past
<shcherbak> If to use Linux in middle of sentence, does it make silly bot happy?
<Graet|> no
<costas> Ubuntu studio is not bad at all, I'm currently test-riding it, no serious problems, and fast updates
<Graet|> capital L might do it tho
<Graet|> Linux
<Graet|> linux
<faenor> Graet|: GNU/Linux, not linux
<shcherbak> If to use linux in middle of sentence, does it make silly bot happy?
<faenor> shcherbak: GNU/Linux, not linux
<costas> alsa messed things up again so I'm using OSS for my pro soundcard
<costas> !damn faenor
<shcherbak> rww: What is sense of it?
<Graet|> my brain isnt working today. when it restarts i'll try getting sound to work :(
<Graet|> damn hospitals and the drugs they inject you with :(
<costas> Graet|, I thought alsa would work for me but there's always another way, rtfm of the Ubuntu howtos
<Graet|> yer, i been following a guide. but due to brain lag got lost
<jack_> NooBoontoo: kk, did you do it the way i described and the resolution is set fine?
<aroman> how can a manually change a string in an app that I have installed?
<ruan> gnu is the licence i assume
<ruan> or i fail
<ohsix> i thought the gnu was a yak
<jack_> GNU is GNU not Unix. :P
<ohsix> the license is gpl and friends
<sacarlson> faenor: do people that speak to you always say your first and last name each time they say hello  faenor beboper  or do they jast say hi fae what's up?
<ruan> ah
<NooBoontoo> Yes, I have try to merge the file with the old one, and create a new one, but, is the same
<NooBoontoo> jack_ Yes, I have try to merge the file with the old one, and create a new one, but, is the same
<ohsix> linux
<aotianlong> GNU is Not Unix
<jack_> ruan: GNU is the free software stuff that got the linux distros started up. linux is the kernel of the distros
<ruan> jack_ ah ok
<jack_> NooBoontoo: the old xorg.conf and the new one are the same?
<jack_> ruan: if you're interested, you sould checkout 'revolution os' its on google videos.
<ohsix> (fwiw i know what GNU and GNU/Linux is, it's just stupid to correct people, especially with a script)
<jack_> ruan: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7707585592627775409#
<NooBoontoo> jack_,  There are so many of those files I dont even know now...
<jack_> NooBoontoo: it should be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<faenor> ohsix: GNU/Linux, not linux
<Error404NotFound> I am looking for a really small ubuntu based distribution with no gui to install in a 16M flashdrive. Any suggestions?
<jack_> 16mb??
<NooBoontoo> jack_,  Yeah, there are like 10 of those files
<jack_> NooBoontoo: what are their names?
<ruan> is net install possible?
<jack_> Error404NotFound: DSL is the smallest one i nkow and its 50mb
<Error404NotFound> jack_: tiny core is 10M but not ubuntu based.
<faenor> jack_: GNU/Linux, not linux
<aroman> how can a manually change a string in an app that I have installed?
<jack_> Error404NotFound: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Linux_distribution
<Graet|> i do a lot of forum reading/research/trial b4 asking for helps :)
<costas> get some sleep, grab a mug of hot coffee and fix it man, it's all there
<costas> forget about the forums, focus on the Ubuntu help
<costas> #fora, sorry
<costas> aroman, check it's config file
<thangavel> hello guys...i got gc++ installed in my ubuntu by yesterday..i get the following errors..plz help me...http://paste.ubuntu.com/569018/
<breadcrumb> hi
<misla> #ubuntu -q $~a
<Graet|> costas, no big hurry, i got 5 days to get it working right :)
<breadcrumb> ?
<thangavel>  hello guys...i got gc++ installed in my ubuntu by yesterday..i get the following errors..plz help me...http://paste.ubuntu.com/569018/
<thangavel> the thing that is puzzling me here is that error: iostream.h: No such file or directory...plz somebody help me
<milamber> thangavel: remove the .h from the include
<jack_> faenor: ?
<NooBoontoo> jack_,  Xorg.1log Xorg.1.log.old Xorg.2.log thru Xorg.5.log.old and a Xorg.99 and some Xorg.failsafe.log files
<jack_> NooBoontoo: those look like log files. they're usually under /var/log
<jack_> the xorg.conf file will be in /etc/X11
<aotianlong> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<NooBoontoo> jack_, Oh, let me check
<ohsix> linux
<aotianlong> should re configure the Xorg.conf
<ruan> faenor should've had a delay of seconds per message coded, to prevent floods
<NooBoontoo> jack_,  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9041618/Screenshot-2.png
<faenor> ohsix: GNU/Linux, not linux
<jack_> NooBoontoo: put the contents of xorg.conf into pastebin.ubuntu.com
<jack_> and gimmie the url
<milamber> thangavel: and how did you install the compiler?
<numexa> thangavel: try iostream without iostream.h
<costas> thangavel, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=656721 for C++ links
<aroman> costas: where would I find that?
<darkjedi> I have never heard of linux until last year. Do I need to keep windows on my computer?
<faenor> darkjedi: GNU/Linux, not linux
<Graet|> darkjedi  no need but you can if you want - its called dualbooting :)
<tonyyarusso> faenor: That's really not helpful.
<costas> aroman, usually config files are located in your home folder after installation
<thangavel> <milamber> :now it works fine...
<jrgill> does ubuntu on a usb stick actually install on it as opposed to the live cd?
<costas> edit with caution and always backup to avoid reinstalling apps
<thangavel> <milamber> : thanks a lot
<somethinginteres> My PS3 still has v2.60 firmware and I'm thinking of putting Ubuntu 10.10 on it.. has anyone done this? My main reason for doing it is to be able to watch varying types of media instead of just mp4 and divx.
<costas> aroman, they are in the form of .(app name) with a dot in front...
<ActionParsnip> www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html - Cached
<ActionParsnip> oops
<milamber> thangavel: np. also when you say "using namespace std" you don't have to put "std::" you can just say: cout << "hello" << endl;
<costas> got to go to work people, will log in from there bb all -don't mess with da bots, behave
<thangavel> <milamber> : ya...u r right...while trying to solve that issue..i tried every possibility..that is y..
<darkjedi> Does anyone use john
<dsevigny> What is the default Java JRE on Ubuntu Server 10.10?
<AbhijiT> !info java
<tonyyarusso> dsevigny: Ubuntu Server doesn't have a JRE by default.
<darkjedi> I have built a dictionary but I can't et it to work on my network
<costas> !beer costas
<milamber> thangavel: i don't know what tutorial you are using, but the .h headers in c++ are deprecated. if you are writing a new program for current compilers you should avoid them. you can google iostream vs iostream.h for lots more info.
<dsevigny> Tonyyarusso I beg to differ unless it got installed with Tomcat, in which case which would the default JRE be?
<NooBoontoo> jack_, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/0HmXaNcd
<jack_> NooBoontoo: did you set the resolution? i dont see resolution set in here
<ohsix> faenor: linux?
<jack_> oh wait. 1440x900? is that the resolution you set?
<jack_> NooBoontoo: isn't it supposed to be a 1680 x 1050 resolution
<NooBoontoo> jack_,  here is the new file after setting up the resolution http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TYRDiuDC
<jack_> NooBoontoo: that still says 1440x900. is that correct?
<NooBoontoo> jack_,  No, my monitor has a 1440x900 max resolution
<jack_> NooBoontoo: what happens when you relog? what does it get set to?
<faenor> ohsix: GNU/Linux, not linux
<slie> fu
<NooBoontoo> jack_ Let me restart
<jack_> NooBoontoo: just relog
<NooBoontoo> How do I relog?
<soreau> NooBoontoo: sys>prefs>log out
<slie> how do i
<soreau> NooBoontoo: Sys>Log Out user
<soreau> slie: Did you need help with something?
<linuxman410> mini itx is the way to go with ubuntu
<jack_> ^nice
<slie> faenor, sweet interactive wiki
<slie> can i boot just a kernel from grub
<tonyyarusso> dsevigny: Tomcat would do it.  Looks like openjdk-6-jre-headless has the highest priority within libtomcat6-java's dependencies.
<mufasis> i just installed ubuntu server 10.04 to my hp proliant dl320 using fakeraid with raid 1, i am in the cli as my regular user, how can i tell if the raid is setup correctly?
<dsevigny> dang.... Will it muss up if I replace it with the Sun JRE?
<tonyyarusso> faenor: Again, it's not helpful for you to "correct" people for saying Linux.
<thangavel> hello
<jack_> mufasis: cat /proc/mdstat
<NooBoontoo> jack_,  My screen resolution is in AUTO when i restart
<jack_> NooBoontoo: in the nvidia settings it's auto?
<thangavel> <milamber> : i've beeen using TC compiler..
<NooBoontoo> jack_,  yes
<ohsix> how do i shot a linux
<faenor> ohsix: GNU/Linux, not linux
<jack_> NooBoontoo: what about the native display settings? does that just say 'use nvidia'?
<aroman> where are the multilingual strings for apps stored in ubuntu? (like on an ubuntu box)?
<jack_> ohsix: idunno lol
<milamber> thangavel: TC?
<jack_> the linux
<NooBoontoo> jack_,  I dont know about the native display settings, I cant find that option in nvidia-settings
<jack_> NooBoontoo: its not in the nvidia-settings. its under the 'system > admin> or 'system > prefs' menu
<darkjedi> what does that red line mean
<thangavel> <milamber> : Turbo Borland compiler in windows..this is the one usually suggested for beginners to c/c++..has got a good GUI..but has also gaot a lot of drawbacks
<jack_> darkjedi: where you lost focus of the chat?
<jack_> nope. i have no idea
<sacarlson> Error404NotFound: well I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD  that has a 12mb installer,  so that leaves you 4 meg to play with
<thangavel> <milamber> : may i ask u one thing??
<milamber> thangavel: shoot
<Error404NotFound> sacarlson: thanks :)
<researcher1> is it possible to create a list of user-name and password in excel sheet & then import it to access the Ubuntu operating system?
<NooBoontoo> jack_,  MESSAGE: It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<jack_> NooBoontoo: im looking at an xorg file. just one sec
<thangavel> <milamber> : from ur answers it seems that u've got a sound knowledge in c++...could u post some very difficult debugging/reasoning questions  for me
<thangavel> <milamber> : in pastebin
<tripps> I like the power saving features of ubuntu and laptop mode tools for my laptop. However, one annoyance is that when my display dims after a period of non-use, and I begin using it again, it doesn't go back to the brightness it was before it dimmed. I have to manually brighten it each time. Any ideas how to fix?
<milamber> thangavel: i know the *basics* the best way to really learn is get involved in a project. find something that interests you and see if the devs are looking for help. if they are they will give you a place to start. and fwiw i don't think borland has updated any of their stuff in years. depending on which os you want to develop for you may want to look into an alternative.
<darkjedi> Im new to all of this. I have problems with man man. I cant understand what to do. Are there any tutorials for the clueless
<tripps> it brightens a little bit, but not back to the level I set it to before
<jack_> NooBoontoo:     Option         "metamodes" "1440x900 +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
<jack_> NooBoontoo: MY box has:     Option         "metamodes" "1360x768 +0+0"
<jack_> NooBoontoo: try removing that junk after the first ;
<jack_> save and relog
<icedtea> researcher1: what do you mean by import? setup a list of users with specified passwords?
<jack_> researcher1: you could use a script to do that ify ou save as a csv file
<ruan> i need to mount my ntfs drive, but it wont let me
<jack_> researcher1: i think that 'excel' files are all encrypted
<jack_> ruan: what happens when you try to mount it?
<thangavel> <milamber> : k..fine...thanks for ur concern & valuable time...
<NooBoontoo> the nvidia-autoselect +00+?
<ruan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569024/
<jack_> NooBoontoo: yes. in your xorg.conf. line 59 of hte pastebin you sent me
<jack_> ruan: try with the '-v' flag
<ruan> i can't access it, and nothing does that at startup
<ruan> ok i'll try -v
<jack_> ruan: also, check that is not alreaqdy mounted by typing 'mount -l'
<icedtea> researcher1: save as a csv file, there might be a way to read them with an openoffice library, but that would just make it more complicated
<AbhijiT> hi
<ruan> -v does nothing
<ruan> you mean -V?
<jack_> ruan: it sould giv eyou mroe verbose output
<AbhijiT> there was a file in ~/Example folder in which they have given 'case studies' of ubuntu. but i dont have that file. is it not in lucid? where it gone?any one can help? or give me your copy?
<eross> just got a new monitor, how do i change the refresh rate? it's at 60hz atm
<ruan> it just says mount from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 (with libblkid and selinux support)
<jack_> researcher1: you can use awk to go through the csv and add them.
<_NaN_> I saw that in Win7 you can tile the windows like a charm, what about ubuntu, how it is posible?
<jack_> i blew away my ~/examples file. is it not created under new users?
<rww> _NaN_: KDE can do it. GNOME's Compiz has the ability to do it, but it's a pain to set up properly.
<rww> s/'s /\//
<ruan> i need to mount my ntfs drive >_>
<jack_> _NaN_: you can tyr this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470160&highlight=tile+windows
<NooBoontoo> Restarting...
<_NaN_> rww: i'm ussing gnome
<_NaN_> jack_: i'll see it, thanks!
<ohsix> _NaN_: press win+w, by default it is bound to do it
<ruan> other software never uses that drive
<jack_> rww: that was the most advanced sed i've ever seen in irc :P
<AbhijiT> there was a file in ~/Example folder in which they have given 'case studies' of ubuntu. but i dont have that file. is it not in lucid? where it gone?any one can help? or give me your copy?
<jack_> i blew away my ~/examples file. is it not created under new users?
<ohsix> _NaN_: you should only need special instructions if you want to change the bind to another key or to put it on a hot corner or something
<_NaN_> ohsix: not that kind of tile, i need work in 2 windows at the same time
<ruan> i have examples but it has only 2 mp3s
<qwerty1> hello
<jo-erlend2> I'm resyncing my software raid5 and the disks are working hard. However, I can't see that in iotop. Why?
<ohsix> _NaN_: ah
<rww> _NaN_: install CCSM and play around. I think the relevant plugin is called Grid or something
<rww> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ohsix> nanase: well, out one on the side and hold shift :D
<ohsix> _NaN_: rather
<rww> but yeah, I'm using KWin to get Windows-style tiling on linux, so...
<faenor> rww: GNU/Linux, not linux
<ruan> does examples contain 2 mp3s?
<ruan> lol
<jack_> rww++
<qwerty1> does ubuntu have a page to see if certain laptops are compatible?
<_NaN_> rww: thanks dude
<icedtea> hahaha
<gaurav_help> how i change my default directory in ternimal
<jack_> gaurav_help: default directory?
<ouyes> qwerty1, most laptops are compatible
<jack_> gaurav_help: type 'cd /a/diff/directory' when you open it
<jo-erlend2> rww: there is something called Devilspie that works on many different desktop environments and provides very high level of control. It does require some reading though.
<AbhijiT> gaurav_help, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/change-default-bash-directory-in-gnome-terminal-288622/
<ohsix> qwerty1: theres no central registry unfortunately; not even for devices that currently have trouble in said machines
<qwerty1> ouyes...ive read some old threads from last year about this laptop and some ppl had issues but wasnt sure if those were resolved by now
<ruan> hehe nevermind
<gaurav_help> rite now it always open with /home/username but i always want it to open in /home/username/desktop/foldername
<ruan> sdb swapped with sda
<jack_> qwerty1: fire up the livecd and see how it works
<Graet|> * rww has kicked faenor from #ubuntu ( )  << nice work :)
<ruan> when i changed hardware
<jack_> ruan: drive names are never guarenteed to be persistant :O
<AbhijiT> gaurav_help, see the link i have given
<qwerty1> livecd wont install is that correct?
<jack_> if you choose 'try ubuntu'
<jack_> it wont install
<jack_> you could also use wubi and install it from windows
<ruan> jack_: i thought it would be static when i removed just a cd drive
<icedtea> qwerty1: try http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<ruan> livecd installs upon request
<NooBoontoo> jack_,  nope, I didnt worked, the resolution is now in 1024x768
<ruan> sudo fdisk -l is awesome :D
<qwerty1> sweet...thanks icedtea
<ohsix> ruan: udisks --dump ftw
<slie> rm -rf /
<qwerty1> thank you everyone for your help
<icedtea> your welcome!
<ouyes> qwerty1, dont warry,there are over 400,000 users in the ubuntu form, a lot of hacers will try to help you make ubuntu run on your pc
<AbhijiT> there was a file in ~/Example folder in which they have given 'case studies' of ubuntu. but i dont have that file. is it not in lucid? where it gone?any one can help? or give me your copy?
<AbhijiT> helpppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<icedtea> come by for a beer or wine later :)
<ohsix> my welcome :D
<AbhijiT> anyone using karmic ?
<rww> slie: Don't give malicious commands in here.
<jack_> i blew away my ~/examples file. is it not created under new users
<ruan> abhijiT: i have an examples folder but it has only 2 mp3s
<silverlightning> I am bhijit
<nowe> nope, everyone's switched to maverick now
<AbhijiT> ruan, thats not i want
<slie> rww, okay
<qwerty1> lol...im a android phone rooter but this is totally different
 * AbhijiT kicks silverlightning (Do not impersonate me! )
<jack_> qwerty1: :)
<ruan> lol
<silverlightning> what ? lol
<ohsix> jack_ / AbhijiT: initial user directory content is in /etc/skel, IF the example files are installed anymore, i don't think they are
<AbhijiT> ohsix, what you are talking about?
<ohsix> the "Example" folder
<ruan> lol he meant to say "i am using karmic, abhijit"
<AbhijiT> ruan,  :D okay! lol
<AbhijiT> silverlightning, hey ok. so do you have that case study document in there? please share it
<qwerty1> well..this laptop didnt make the list...ill give livecd a shot and see what happens
<AbhijiT> ohsix, i want that file in which they have given ubuntu case studies. do you have it?
<gaurav_help> Abhijit: the link u gave me i go through it but ... i don't find the bashrc file in /etc
<silverlightning> hmm...
<ohsix> AbhijiT: try dpkg -L example-content
<AbhijiT> gaurav_help, just search that file using search for file in places menu
<AbhijiT> ohsix, what does that do?
<ohsix> AbhijiT: i don't see it there anymore
<ohsix> AbhijiT: list the files in the package
<AbhijiT> ohsix, oh ok
<AbhijiT> silverlightning, ??
<IdleOne> linux test!
<AbhijiT> O_o
<IdleOne> I passed
<jack_> IdleOne: fail!
<gaurav_help> AbhijiT: that link what u send me is not helping me
<gaurav_help> is there any other way
<nowe> p rude
<AbhijiT> gaurav_help, nothing wrong in that document. you find fhat bash file in your computer using search file utility. its you who is not finding the file not that document
<gaurav_help> No AbhijiT : i find tat file but name is diff bash.bashrc ... and where i have 2 put tat line
<AbhijiT> gaurav_help, hmm no thats not the file. i think that doc is outdated
<ruan> maybe google will help
<ruan> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=example-content
<ruan> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/all/example-content/filelist
<Oceans80> When I am trying to access shared folders over a network, in GNOME, I go to Places > Network > Computer I want to connect to, it asks for user name, password, and a domain (default is WORKGROUP), how do i figure out what to put in the Domain section?
<milamber> guarav_help: the tutorial should still work. ~/.bashrc will have to be created ~ means home directory so you have to create a .bashrc in your home directory for it to only take affect for one user.
<AbhijiT> gaurav_help, try in #bash
<sqwertle> I'm trying to put a mail server online using a domain name, have installed postfix on my server as well as courier and mysql. I'm having quite a bit of trouble getting everything configured. I have tried using dovecat and followed a few tutorials for configuration that I've found on google, but have given up on dovecat and switched to courier. I have just finished my second courier configuration tutorial and haven't managed to gain
<sqwertle> access to it. Could anyone help me with this or point me in the right direction? I can give post whatever logs are needed, but I'm not sure what's wrong in order to just say it's somewhere in ***.conf
<gaurav_help> No AbhijiT ... not found
<expecto> hi
<AbhijiT> ??
<ruan>  /join #bash
<AbhijiT> gaurav_help, join the channel #bash by typing /j #bash and ask there
<silverlightning> why do they demand registration and login in the general linux room?
<Oceans80> anaged to gain
<Oceans80> <sqwertle> access to it. Could anyone help me with this
<ohsix> silverlightning: spam bots generally don't register
<expecto> how can in install something in a folder i unzipped
<expecto> whats the command to install whats in that folder
<expecto> ?
<Oceans80> When I am trying to access shared folders over a network, in GNOME, I go to Places > Network > Computer I want to connect to, it asks for user name, password, and a domain (default is WORKGROUP), how do i figure out what to put in the Domain section?
<milamber> expecto: it depends on what language what you want to install is written in. the most common sequence is ./configure, make, sudo make install
<expecto> how do i know the language?
<silverlightning> this is too daft for a saturday morning
<sqwertle> oceans80: why did you quote me?
<ruan> silverlightning:lol
<Oceans80> accident
<sqwertle> ah
<milamber> expecto: what are you trying to install? there is also usually a document called README and/or INSTALL.
<silverlightning> where do I register then
<silverlightning> ?
<rww> shcherbak: "What is sense of it?" --> I'm sorry, I don't know what you meant.
<gaurav_help> Abhijit is there any way when i create a new profile in ternimal and there i set tat path
<silverlightning> I for the linux stuff
<ruan>  /msg NickServ identify [pass]
<rww> !register | silverlightning
<ubottu> silverlightning: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ruan> i believe
<expecto> readme says: to install the game run fold it from this directory
<ruan> ^
<poss> good gentlefolk I have yet another conundrum, may i pray thy indulgence once more?
<expecto> but i click ''fold it'' and nothing happens
<silverlightning> rww, don't get exited
<Oceans80> When I am trying to access shared folders over a network, in GNOME, I go to Places > Network > Computer I want to connect to, it asks for user name, password, and a domain (default is WORKGROUP), how do i figure out what to put in the Domain section?
<rww> silverlightning: I'm not. I was telling the channel bot to answer your question ;P
<silverlightning> good :- )
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> I seel
<jrgill> ok so i clicked try ubuntu and its still busy...
<Graet|> Oceans80, i look at one of the other machines on the network and see. or if its my network i know what its called :)
<silverlightning> I am a bit slow, it's not half past six yet here
<milamber> expecto: what game?
<costas> back...
<silverlightning> rww, clever command though
<poss> I am in the middle of an install, untuntu 10.04 along side an existing 9.10,  however the installation has stalled during "resizing the partition" at 50%
<costas> back to debian command reference for me to remember the magic..
<ruan> thats dangerous
<Tristantio> anyone ever set up wineq2 on wine ?
<poss> i cant move the mouse and there is no indication of progress, it has been this way for the best part of an hour
<jrgill> do i need a special option when booting live cd on a sata drive?  im using a laptop.  the live cd is hanging at "try ubuntu."
<NicholasRoge> sqwertle
<costas> not me, I use wine rarely -prefer Jack daniels 8-D
<Tristantio> lol
<poss> so, do i leave it frozen and hope it unfreezes itself eventually, or do i restart and risk wiping everything on the drive already
<expecto> hello?
<Tristantio> hi expecto
<costas> poss you are installing Ubuntu?
<expecto> what can i do
<expecto> FOLD IT
<poss> yep
<expecto> is the game
<Tristantio> crap forgot to run screen before irssi, brb
<poss> installing 10.04 along an existing 9.10 build
<expecto> http://fold.it/portal/
<costas> irssi is fine but xchat is better
<aplund> I have an Intel 4965AG wireless card and it seems that the iwlagn module is not working anymore for suspend resume from a recent update.  Does anyone have any more information about this? (I have 10.10)
<poss> along side*
<expecto> thats the GAME
<ruan> im on chatzilla
<jrgill> can someone help me?  i click try ubuntu and i cant even try the thing.
<expecto> right side is linux download link :)
<milamber> expecto: downloading now
<Tristantio> ok back
<costas> jrgill, please rtfm
<ruan> jrgill: what happens?
<rww> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Pilotgeek> hey guize whatz up???? lolz
<jrgill> ruan: the cursor turns busy and it hangs.  actually i just clicked the x on the wizard and made it to the desktop.
<costas> Pilotgeek, it seems people nowadays need to learn how to read... 8-(
<jrgill> looks nice since i last tried it: version 5.04 :P
<poss> expecto: have you tried asking on the fold it forums?
<IdleOne> costas: if you don't feel like helping that is fine. Please don't be rude and tell people to rtfm.
<costas> ok reading the friendly manual was what I meant 8-D
<IdleOne> costas: had you rftm for #ubuntu you would know we don't allow that acronym.
<IdleOne> !guidelines > costas
<ubottu> costas, please see my private message
<costas> ok, will do
 * jrgill rolls eyes
 * rww rolls eyes also
<poss> Anyone? Installing ubuntu and it has frozen during partition, what do I do? Will rebooting and trying again jeapodize the existing data?
<expecto> thanks milamber
<ohsix> poss: there are logs in /tmp and /var from the installer that should say more about what step its stuck on
<ruan> any hard drive operations that freeze create danger
<costas> poss, I suggest formatting partitions that will be used for Ubuntu...
<p0ss> damn connection droppin out
<silverlightning> how do you go about registering?
<rww> silverlightning: /join #freenode and ask there.
<silverlightning> thanks
<milamber> expecto: are you using the command line?
<silverlightning> irc is really cumbersome
<jrgill> nice how they included proprietary drivers as well
<silverlightning> worse than word perfect and the old DOS window for beginners
 * p0ss asks again, if the ubuntu install freezes during partitioning, will restarting jeapodize existing data?
<Tristantio> ok guys anyone familiar enough with wine to answer this please do so.  I want to run 2 different apps each in their own virtual desktop instead of sharing.
<Tristantio> Is such a thing possible?
<shcherbak> p0ss: yes
<shcherbak> p0ss: Start reading about datarecovery
<ohsix> Tristantio: things in different prefixes should be separate
<p0ss> shcerbak, it has been frozen at %50 for over an hour, should i give it longer?
<costas> Tristantio, 2 instances of wine perhaps?
<ohsix> but you can also run explorer more than once, which is really what the virtual desktop stuff is
<Tristantio> ohsix, sorry for the noob question but what do you mean by prefixes?
<Meway> p0ss, I ruined a 70gb hardrive like that
<nmvictor> I have found a liking in fortran programming language, especially fortrann 2003, anyone here programming in fortran to tell me how I can do that in ubuntu? I mean the tools, IDEs or anything I would find usefull
<Tristantio> Basically, i have a copy of a game I want to run 2 clients for via wine. Currently both copies run in the same virtual desktop
<Tristantio> which cauess one of the copies to mess up
<shcherbak> p0ss: resizeing partition takes time, circe 1Mb of data per few minutes.
<Tristantio> i want them to not know each other are running
<costas> p0ss, do a format... bad blocks will be fixed, start negotiating with your hard disk merchant for a bargain
<sinistrad> !fortran
<abhinav_singh> how to check if my processor is 32 bit 0r 64 bit
<p0ss> oh crap, i did not realise that was a potential, i would never have upgraded if i had known how much trouble it is
<nmvictor> abhinav_singh, cat /proc/cpu.info
<milamber> Tristantio: what do you mean by virtual desktop? i don't think i am understanding the question.
<shcherbak> p0ss: is CapsLock working? (means keaboard at all)
<p0ss> so resizing a 250gb drive could take days?
<costas> p0ss, there's nothing wrong with Ubuntu upgrades, disk drives do get damaged eventually
<jiohdi> p0ss, not likely
<shcherbak> p0ss: rather hours
<ruan> i resized an 80gb and it took 3 mins
<p0ss> no idea..  I just hit reset
<nmvictor> abhinav_singh, run that command I guess, Im told their is a flag to indicate 64 bit , if the flag s missing on that output, its probably a 32 bit, You computer manual might also help
<icedtea> p0ss: if there's lots of free space and resizing the drive could only take 15 minutes or so
<abhinav_singh> nmvictor I am not getting the flag..
<Starminn> abhinav_singh: "uname -a" it'll be right before "GNU/Linux" -- if it says something about AMD64 then it's 64-bit.
<pinnacle> !sex
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<p0ss> it had been running fine for twelve months, i run an upgrade and it bricks one harddrive, then i download a livedisk and try and partition the remaining drive and it bricks it too
<jrgill> sound, bluetooth, wi-fi, nice crisp display.  such great support on the live cd.  :)
<pinnacle> !penis
<shcherbak> p0ss: Do you have any control on machine besides power button?
<Starminn> abhinav_singh: Alternatively if it says "i686" i586 i396 or whatever then it's not 64-bit (regardless of if it's intel or not)
<puppy> how to find the partition where I installed Ubuntu
<jrgill> now if i could my external monitor working  :S
<milamber> abhinav_singh: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<p0ss> there was a lot of free space, but it had taken at least an hour
<p0ss> nope
<Tristantio> abhinav_singh, can't you just do the following command lshw
<Tristantio> and look under cpu
<Tristantio> the "width" is how many bit it is
<shcherbak> !data recovery ! p0ss
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shcherbak> !datarecovery ! p0ss
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n2diy_> How can I set the backronud color of my panels?
<shcherbak> !datarecovery | p0ss
<Starminn> n2dly_: Right-click the panel, hit "properties" then go to "Background"
<jiohdi> n2diy preferences appearance customize
<costas> abhinav_singh, on a terminal type "uname -a"
<shcherbak> sorry, need to upgrade myself
<puppy> how to find the partition where I installed Ubuntu
<abhinav_singh> Tristantio it is saying width is 32 bit
<Tristantio> uname -a will show what bit the distro is
<Tristantio> that you are running
<Tristantio> but you can have 64 bit proc and run 32 bit distro
<Tristantio> if your width is 32bit thats what your processor is
<Tristantio> you can see more info about it do
<p0ss> this time it froze at trying to contact the time server
<Tristantio> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Starminn> As I said before: abhinav_singh: "uname -a" it'll be right before "GNU/Linux" -- if it says something about AMD64 then it's 64-bit.
<Tristantio> Starminn you like earthbound? :)
<jiohdi> p0ss hardware issue?
<p0ss> I'm getting the feeling i have just completely and utterly bricked my uncle's work computer by trying to upgrade :(
<costas> Tristantio, peeps with 64bit cpus should use 64bit distros...
<Starminn> Tristantio: Earthbound?
<shcherbak> p0ss: This one is obligatory reading: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<milamber> expecto: still there?
<expecto> im sorry
<expecto> yes
<Tristantio> Starmen are people in it, wasn't sure if your name was a take on it
<expecto> im here
<milamber> expecto: are you using the command line?
<Tristantio> also yea 64 should use 64 distro but sometimes people miss it
<puppy> tristantio: pls help me  to find out the partition where I installed Ubuntu
<Tristantio> and changing distro from 32 to 64 is a huge pain in the arse
<costas> p0ss, select expert install and format the partitions that will house the upgrade...
<expecto> i was afk
<expecto> which command line?
<expecto> :/
<Tristantio> puppy you can use the "locate" command to find lots of things quickly if you know what are looking ofr
<milamber> expecto: hokay, let's take it from the top. you downloaded the file. did you extract it?
<ruan> command line = terminal
<Starminn> Tristantio: Nope. A few other places I see similar names to this one, including in a book I'm reading. To be honest I don't know where the name came from as I didn't come up with it. Long story short, a friend gave me his Runescape account a long time and I've used the same name since.
<expecto> yes
<poss_> connection dropped out again, sorry
<Tristantio> @Starminn - ahh gotcha
<expecto> now i go to tray?
<puppy> tristantio: ok thanks
<Tristantio> np
<expecto> terminal*
<costas> Tristantio, you are correct and that's why I suggest the live CDs and clean installing on major upgrades of linu
<milamber> expecto: yes.
<expecto> and i type........
<pinnacle> ?
<pinnacle> ok
<pinnacle> ty
<milamber> expecto: then change to the directory where the files are extracted
<milamber> expecto: the ./Foldit
<milamber> then*
<expecto> i did
<Tristantio> anyone know how to scroll up in irssi ? I am too lazy to read my manual :)
<n2diy_> Starminn, jiohdi, am in Xubuntu, and those options aren't available to me. :/
<pinnacle> Everyone if you want to see the lastest screenshots of Ubuntu 11.00 go here !!! http://goo.gl/C7e8
<claude2> Tristantio: google.com
<axjota> can any hel me w ubuntu server virtual in vmware or VB !!!!
<Starminn> n2diy_: Have you tried in #xubuntu -- the Xubuntu support channel?
<axjota> can any hel me w ubuntu server virtual in vmware or VB !!!!
<milamber> expecto: you typed "./Foldit" (without quotes, with ./ and case sensitive) (in the extracted folder)?
<bazhang> pinnacle,don't paste that here
<raido> Tristantio: PgIp
<Tristantio> axjota what help do you need
<poss_> omg, my uncle is going to kill me...  all that business data, lost.. because of ubuntu.  you can say it was a hardware fault, but he is not going to believe it, this computer ran fine for years until i tried to upgrade ubuntu..
<raido> Tristantio: PgUp
<n2diy_> Starminn, yes, they are all napping.
<poss_> bad juju, im freaking out here :(
<expecto> yes
<ruan> poss_: if the hard drive is still accessible, you can attempt data recovery
<expecto> milamber
<Cavisty^gerber> hey whats best site to stream movies
<expecto> now?
<Graet|> poss are you installing alongside or upgradeing?
<Tristantio> poss_ I was screwed badly when I went from ubuntu 10.04 32 bit to 10.10 64 bit because they changed their installer
<expecto> i recognized the directory, yup
<shcherbak> poss_: This one is obligatory reading: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<expecto> it*
<Tristantio> raido you rock ty :)
<axjota> can any hel me w ubuntu server virtual in vmware or VB !!!!
<Tristantio> 10.04 gave installer option to use remaining partition space, 10.10 change to overwrite entire drive
<shcherbak> poss_: make sure to have liveCD to test system and hard drive
<Graet|> if you are installing alongside try without cd and see if you can boot into old install
<axjota> can any hel me w ubuntu server virtual in vmware or VB !!!!
<Starminn> n2diy_: Alright, gimme a sec while I try to find something for you.
<ruan> axjota: what is the question?
<poss_> Graet: i tried upgrading first, but that bricked one of his harddrives, so then i tried installing alongside and it bricked his other drive.. now there is nothing left
<Tristantio> axjota to install it in VB just download the iso you want and then follow the VB wizard
<milamber> expecto: can you pastebin the command and output?
<n2diy_> Starminn, ok, thanks.
<ravn> hi folks, I just bought a new computer with hdmi-interface and nvida ion graphics, installed ubuntu 10.10, but Now I can't get out any sound from the hdmi-port. The hdmi interface is chosable in the sound preference and dmesg says it is recognized, but I got no sound. Any ideas?
<Tristantio> poss_ run live cd and just change directory to your hard drives to grab your data
<expecto> mau@mau-ER874AA-ABM-M7350LA:~$ ./Foldit
<expecto> bash: ./Foldit: es un directorio
<expecto> mau@mau-ER874AA-ABM-M7350LA:~$
<poss_> thats what im trying to do now, but its spitting errors at me
<expecto> its a directory: es un directorio
<milamber> expecto: did you extract the files to a folder called foldit?
<milamber> expecto: because that indicates that you are in your home directory
<expecto> it extracted itself to a folder called Foldit, yes
<milamber> expecto: ok, then do: cd Foldit
<milamber> expecto: then ./Foldit
<Starminn> n2diy_: This is for version 9.10 but it may still work. Not that old so it's worth a shot. http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9148876
<expecto> mau@mau-ER874AA-ABM-M7350LA:~$ cd Foldit
<expecto> mau@mau-ER874AA-ABM-M7350LA:~/Foldit$
<Abinadi> ok, before anyone !vbox - es me I'm only asking in here because there isn't anyone at home over there.  I have a Maverick Host OS and am using VirtualBox with a guest OS of Windows Vista 64 bit Ultimate and I can't seem to get
<expecto> again?
<Abinadi> ack
<n2diy_> Starminn, ok, thanks.
<milamber> expecto: now you are in the directory that the files are extracted to. ./Foldit will run the program
<Starminn> n2diy_: Form all of the articles I've read though in the last few minutes most of them mentioned making your own image and linking it by hand in the code for the panel. Sorry it couldn't be easier. Good luck. Ask if you need anything else. :)
<expecto> mau@mau-ER874AA-ABM-M7350LA:~/Foldit$ ./Foldit
<expecto> Foldit Error: The game has previously not started up correctly.
<expecto> If this problem persists, please install the latest version.
<Abinadi> ok, before anyone !vbox - es me I'm only asking in here because there isn't anyone at home over there.  I have a Maverick Host OS and am using VirtualBox with a guest OS of Windows Vista 64 bit Ultimate and I can't seem to get Windows to recognize the sound card.  Any pointers?
<expecto> Foldit Error: Could not load library: libglut.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<expecto> mau@mau-ER874AA-ABM-M7350LA:~/Foldit$
<FloodBot2> expecto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poss_> ok im on the live cd, but neither of the existig hard drives show up at all
<canthus13> Unit1931: Now, alt-2 will take you back to the other channel.
<overclucker> Abinadi: did yo uinstall guest additions?
<canthus13> Unit1931: Or whatever the channel is.
<jrgill> ok how do i get out of gnome on live cd?  ctrl alt backspace isnt working.
<Abinadi> overclucker, yes, it's installed
<poss_> they are just completely gone, and so is the 1td external drive i had plugged in
<Chikokishi> When i sign onto the user without admin power my sound works and internet doesnt. when i sign into admin the internet works and the sound doesnt.  Help.
<poss_> ubuntu just ate three hard drives
<poss_> this is insane
<Unit1931> canthus13: Not doing it... I'm lost...
<ohsix> ubuntu didn't do it :] partman did
<ruan> maybe its just unable to view them
<canthus13> Unit1931: hit alt-2
<canthus13> Unit1931: or alt-leftarrow
<milamber> expecto: pastebin the output of: ls -al
<Starminn> poss_: "None of the hard drvies are showing up at all" what are you doing to try to get them to show?
<abhinav_singh> i am getting an attached screen by running screen -ls ...how do I resume that screen?
<poss_> Starmin: I am just trying to browse to them using nautilus, but they arent there
<Chikokishi> When i sign onto the user without admin power my sound works and internet doesnt. when i sign into admin the internet works and the sound doesnt.  Help.
<Starminn> poss_: Because you have to mount them first.
<expecto> milamber, here is all which ive introduce in the command since the start:
<expecto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569038/
<Starminn> poss_: You could try two things. One (the easier but less likely for it to "automagically" work) is go to Places->Computer and see if they're there.
<poss_> i did gksudo nautilus, so I have full access, but when i click on them they say "error mounting"
<Starminn> poss_: Oh.
<Starminn> poss_: Have you tried doing it from the CLI?
<poss_> I don't speak CLI
<rockstarrem> <abhinav_singh> screen -x <ID>
<ruan> ok, what is the ubuntu channel for spanish?
<Abinadi> Starminn, don't you ever go to bed?  lmao.  I'm off to see the wizard, or a movie whichever is on.  Thanks for all your help today everyone!
<milamber> expecto: sudo apt-get install libglut3
<Starminn> poss_: type in "sudo fdisk -l" to view all partitions.
<poss_> not that it matters, now the liveCD has frozen
<bazhang> ruan,#ubuntu-es
<ruan> ty
<poss_> I can't the live disk froze..  again..
<Starminn> Abinadi: Sleep is for the weak.
<Starminn> Abinadi: YEah I do I will in about an hour :)
<expecto> i did milamber
<expecto> i think it ended?
<expecto> :p
<jiohdi> poss_, do you have any special video cards?
<KXTwo> Hey everyone, on windows I was a big fan of Utorrent, but I dont think it has a linux version, hopefully im wrong so if I am how do I get Utorrent, otherwise what is a good one?
<poss_> are liveCDs even meant to be able to freeze?
<soreau> ! es | ruan
<ubottu> ruan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<milamber> expecto: now ./Foldit
<Starminn> poss_: Well just so we're clear, Ubuntu did not ruin the drives. Ubuntu is just not mounting them.
<sacarlson> poss_: does is sound like the cd is spinning up and down fast and slow?  maybe bad cd media problem
<ruan> yeah i know, this is for someone else
<bazhang> !torrent | KXTwo
<ubottu> KXTwo: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Chikokishi> When i sign onto the user without admin power my sound works and internet doesnt. when i sign into admin the internet works and the sound doesnt.  Help.
<Starminn> poss_: Did you burn it at the slowest speed?
<poss_> cd isn't spinning at all
<expecto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569039/
<expecto> ok
<bazhang> KXTwo,try some and find out.
<KXTwo> wow
<Blue1> Chikokishi: quick thing to check are you a member of the group "audio" in /etc/group
<KXTwo> amazing lol
<poss_> I burnt the cd at middle speed using all the data sureity options
<expecto> oh i think it worked
<milamber> !torrent | KXTwo
<ubottu> KXTwo: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Chikokishi> Blue1 wehat do you mean? sorry i am new to ubuntu
<Chikokishi> what*
<expecto> a screen came up its updating
<expecto> thanks :)
<KXTwo> already been done milamber and pretty much a pointless answer, but thank you :)
<ruan> transmission is pre installed with ubuntu
<silverlightning> do any of you have a hotmail or live email account?
<ohsix> KXTwo: you can also run utorrent with wine
<silverlightning> I cannot access the login page at all
<expecto> will i be able to just click the icon from now on']
<JeffCBR> Anyone knowledable with irssi?
<expecto> ?
<Starminn> poss_: If you feel there may be an error with the CD you may wish to check it for errors. I will ubottu you in a moment.
<milamber> KXTwo: transmission is the default and it works pretty well for me. good luck in your endeavors :-)
<Blue1> Chikokishi: cat /etc/group | grep audio
<bazhang> JeffCBR,the people in #irssi
<Starminn> !md5 | poss_
<ubottu> poss_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jrgill> cant believe the mute button and all that works on my keyboard in live cd :P
<KXTwo> ohsix, I think I found a linux version of utorrent
<poss_> I verified the checksum
<milamber> expecto: that means the program is running?
<JeffCBR> bazhang: Thanks, I'll try that. :D
<ohsix> JeffCBR: if they are their time is better spent answering a question, not signalling their prowess ;]
<axjota> Tristantio> ehh
<KXTwo> I l oved utorrent it was lite and simple
<poss_> I wouldn't install any OS without verifying the disc first
<Chikokishi> Blue1 do i type that in terminal?
<jrgill> and media controls :)
<Starminn> poss_: Ah. Hmm. You could always forfeit the GUI. IT could just be a graphics card like somebodyearlier stated. To do so, just type in "CTRL+ALT+F1"
<JeffCBR> lol, ohsix. But, I don't have an irssi question. I just want to knowif anyone knows about it. :P
<Blue1> Chikokishi: yes, paste the one line of output here.
<axjota> jrgill> hi
<KXTwo> yess utorrent does have a linux downlnoad
<expecto> its running yes :)
<ruan> check the ubuntu software center
<poss_> ok, im waiting for it to restart
<expecto> milamber
<axjota> to jrjill:HI
<milamber> expecto: excellent
<KXTwo> no gui though
<expecto> thank you, so next time i want to play i have to do the same process?
<jrgill> where are the monitor and video lines and all that in xorg.conf?  im looking in the configs in /usr/share.  i don't see this.
<venkatraman> hi I was trying to upgrade my ubuntu vm from 10.04 to 10.10 ..It stopped in between due to power failure. Now , i have used livecd and chroot...now apt-get upgrade or apt-get -f install , both stops with error
<ruan> KXTwo: you can search "torrent" in ubuntu software center, and try them
<poss_> fdisk sees the partitions exist
<atila> #liat
<Chikokishi> Blue1: audio:x:29:pulse
<alkisg> venkatraman: is the *first* error you see about dbus?
<Gryllida> atila?
<lamefun> where can I ask about GTK/GNOME programming?
<Starminn> poss_: Awesome. Now just follow this guide: http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/133/how-to-mount-and-unmount-a-drive-in-linux/
<KXTwo> ruan, yah I saw those, just wanted some opinions first
<Blue1> Chikokishi: okay that's good you should NOT be a member of the group audio.
<xorwhy> Where do I input the IP address and port of a proxy that is to be applied system-wide? I'm using the gnome desktop, if that helps
<milamber> expecto: the sudo apt-get command installed a dependency you were missing. but you will have to cd into the directory and then run the prog, yes. there are ways to create shortcuts though if that gets too cumbersome.
<Chikokishi> Blue1 What does being a group of audio group mean?
<bazhang> KXTwo,please dont poll here   try #ubuntu-bots
<KXTwo> poll?
<venkatraman> alkisg: dbus error also i have seen
<expecto> well thanks milamber :)
<icedtea> lamefun: in what language?
<lamefun> english
<soreau> Hey guys, does <?php and ?> have to appear on the first column of the line or should you be able to use <?php somecmd(); ?> ok?
<alkisg> venkatraman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/552404
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 552404 in dbus (Ubuntu Natty) "dbus fails to be configured in chroots" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Starminn> poss_: Since that's a bit vague this goes into more well-explained detail if you wish: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/mounting.html (more plain english)
<icedtea> lamefun: what programming language I mean?
<lamefun> C
<Blue1> Chikokishi: are you hard wired, or wireless?
<poss_> ok im trying that now
<Chikokishi> Blue1 wiresless, i can hrd if you need me to
<root> hi
<Chikokishi> hi root
<icedtea> lamefun: if you need help with C programming, join #c, otherwise there's another irc network for gtk/gnome thats better than this one
<Blue1> Chikokishi: nope but I;ll need to get my netbook to check something back in a couple
<Guest26553> can i ask something chikokishi
<xorwhy> nevermind i found it
<Chikokishi> Thank you
<Chikokishi> Whts up Guest
<Senjai> !ask | Guest26553
<ubottu> Guest26553: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest26553> i use bt4 and already install wine...i install teamviewer but cannot run
<icedtea> lamefun: its irc.gnome.org
<bazhang> Guest26553,#backtrack-linux for that NOT here
<icedtea> lamefun: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeIrcChannels
<KXTwo> oh god, god forbid some one is polite lol
<costas> not me...
<Starminn> Guest26553: You are sure that the program you wish to run will run in WINE?
<bazhang> !backtrack | Guest26553
<ubottu> Guest26553: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Starminn> bazhang, Guest26553: Oh, sorry, didn't see bazhang replied. Listen to him. :)
<costas> Guest26553, you could read in the wine site more...
<Guest26553> tnx a lot dear...
<icedtea> lamefun: #gtk+ is probably what you want
<Blue1> Chikokishi: right click on your wireless connection icon, then select wireless, find your connectionm at the bottom make sure availiable to all users IS checked.
<KXTwo> man that bot is annoying people use it too much lol
<Senjai> Guest26553, there is a helpful irc channel on this network for wine, you can look at it too for help as well #winehq
<Starminn> !appdb | Guest26553: To check if the program will run in WINE --
<ubottu> Guest26553: To check if the program will run in WINE --: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<costas> too tired to type, or too aristocratic perhaps 8-)
<Senjai> KXTwo, like me? :P
<poss_> Starminn, so fdisk shows the drives are there, but when i actually go to mount them it says they dont exist
<ohsix> KXTwo: thats the only thing some people do, typing is hard
<xorwhy> I added a proxy to "Network Proxy Preferences" and clicked "Apply system-wide" but it did not  work.
<poss_> "mount: special device dev/sda1 does not exist"
<Senjai> ohsix, all so hard.
<Chikokishi> blue1 i have "enable wireless" but thats it
<costas> poss_, check disk manager in synaptic, install it and mount your disks properly
<Guest26553> tnx i try it  now
<icedtea> poss_: what command are you using to mount it exactly?
<Starminn> poss_: I've never had to mount a drive myself, so beyond the simple "howto" I'm not of much use. Perhaps others will chime in?
<poss_> costas: that would require me having a gui
<KXTwo> ohsix, apparantly lol, I ask for personal opinions on torrent clients and I get a bot response of a list of all of them, obviously I could have done that myself lol
<costas> use man mount for more info
<Blue1> Chikokishi: are you logged in as root, or no?
<Senjai> costas, that manual sucks, I can't even understand it.
<costas> poss read the man pages, easy
<ohsix> KXTwo: i use utorrent and transmission
<costas> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<poss_> iced tea:  three comands are required: sudo mkdir /test/drives/250   then sudo chmod 777 /test/drives/250    then sudo mount dev/sda1 /test/drives/250
<Blue1> all righty then.
<Chikokishi> Blue1 Ok i got it
<Chikokishi> Blue1 Ok i got it
<icedtea> try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /test/drives/250
<Blue1> Chikokishi: okay that will make the wireless connection available to anyone.
<KXTwo> ohsix, im a utorrent fan on my windows machine, its so lite weight and simple, but no GUI yet, just command line
<Starminn> KXTwo: You want me to bot you for "best"? :) When people ask for personal opinions/best apps in here they get a lecture on how "best" for Person A is different from Person B's opinion of "best." Which is true. Personally I use the default Transmission. I've tried Vuze but wasn't a fan.
<poss_> that was the third command icedtea, or was there some subtle difference i missed?
<Chikokishi> Oh, so my "guest" account will be able to use it?
<costas> KXTwo, I just use Transmission on Debian...
<icedtea> poss_: you left out the forward "/"
<Senjai> Transmission is great :)
<icedtea> or backslash rather
<Starminn> KXTwo: Then again, I'm not a big torrent user. :)
<Blue1> Chikokishi: yes, as long as "available to all users" is enabled for that wireless connection.
<poss_> icedtea: genius!
<Chikokishi> Ok, any idea why my sound isnt working?
<KXTwo> in reality it doesnt matter, as long as it downloads as fast as possible lol
<Abinadi> !sound | Chikokishi
<ubottu> Chikokishi: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Blue1> Chikokishi: i've been thinking about that, and nothing pops to mind....
<Blue1> Chikokishi: irq conflicts, but that's extremely rare these days.
<Chikokishi> Blue1, its strange, it worked fine this morning.. then it didnt
<Blue1> Chikokishi: we can poke around a little.
<Blue1> Chikokishi: private message ok?
<KXTwo> I think I used vuze and azureus for windows and didnt care for either of them
<Starminn> KXTwo: I have a pretty speedy connection and Transmission gets the job done fine. Could it be faster? Maybe. *shrug* I've not tried much else honestly because there's no need for it for me. Again though, I only use on occasion so if it's not top speed I'm okay with that. But just try them all out, man. Pick a torrent and use the same one for every client. Compare/contrast.
<Senjai> KXTwo, uTorrent is the best for Windows, imo
<icedtea> poss_: so it works?
<Abinadi> ok, before anyone !vbox - es me I'm only asking in here because there isn't anyone at home over there.  I have a Maverick Host OS and am using VirtualBox with a guest OS of Windows Vista 64 bit Ultimate and I can't seem to get Windows to recognize the sound card.  Any pointers?
<poss_> now it is telling me I must specifiy a filesystem type, but i don't see anything about that in the documentation
<KXTwo> Senjai, I agree, thats why I was hoping it had a linux version and it does but command line only.  Supposedly they are working on it though
<Senjai> Starminn, Remember, that speed is not just determinent on software, also your connection, router, number of peers, and how fast they're connections are
<Starminn> poss_: By the way, to get your GUI back type in "CTRL+ALT+F7". F1->F6 are terminals.
<Senjai> Starminn, use a popular torrent with a low # of leechers, and test among different clients
<royale1223> i made an aptoncd dvd but synaptic is not detecting it. Why? This problem is only on my administrator account.
<bazhang> silverlightning,try ##linux this is Ubuntu only
<Starminn> Senjai: I know, thus why I suggested he use the same torrent file for each client.
<poss_> thanks Starminn, I figured that out last night, but it was a tense few minutes while googling on my phone :P
<Starminn> poss_: Lol. Same here first time I did it
<icedtea> poss_: what type of filesystem is it do you know ? is its windows or linux like?
<royale1223> i made an aptoncd dvd but synaptic is not detecting it. Why? This problem is only on my administrator account.
<poss_> I have a 250 gb linux a 1TB windows and an 80gb linux
<icedtea> poss_: which one are you trying to mount?
<Starminn> poss_: What's the filesystem type? If Windows it's NTFS. If Linux it's probably ext<something>. To specify filesystem type while mounting you type in "mount -t <filesystem type> ......" with .... being the rest of the comman.
<ruan> you can tell what it is with sudo fdisk -l
<poss_> to be honest, im not even sure what I'm doing anymore, i jsut want the computer to work
<costas> Chikokishi, you use alsa or oss?
<Senjai> poss_ welcome to linux :P
<Starminn> Senjai: :)
<poss_> so the two small drives both have data i want to rescue on them
<poss_> the big drive is completely empty but its external so its slow
<costas> poss don't listen to them Ubuntu is stable enough... after all it's debian based...
<Tristantio> poss do they show up when you do "df -h" ?
<Senjai> I remember spending hours reconfiguring iptables, my router and everything to get apache to work externally, just to find out i had firestarter running in the background.
<icedtea> poss_: are you trying to mount the windows drive or linux one?
<poss_> both
<Senjai> costas, not implying instability, just saying linux, at it its points, has a steep learning curve.
<icedtea> poss_: one at a time please :)
<poss_> ok well the linux one worked.. i think..  i have no idea how to check, but it didn't give an error
<Tristantio> poss_: do the drives show up with df -h?
<poss_> so its the windows one that is requiring a file type
<icedtea> poss_: if its a windows drive do the following: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /blah/blah
<Tristantio> "df -h" will show if it is mounted or not
<costas> Senjai, linux is a read and practise OS, as opposed to closed source OSs. Yeah it's hard for the average point & click person but it's fine by me
<Prinler> Ok, having issues. I was playing with an old
<poss_> its saying its not ntfs
<Senjai> costas, I remember when I first got ubuntu, killed myself a few times before figuring somethings out. It's hard for anyone at first I think.
<Senjai> poss_ windows is usually ntfs, or fat32
<icedtea> poss_: mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /blah /blah
<royale1223> i made an aptoncd dvd but synaptic is not detecting it. Why? This problem is only on my administrator account.
<poss_> so on fdisk it sayw w95 ext'd (lba) if that helps
<costas> Senjai I'm an ancient debian user, bought it from France in 1994-95 (can't remember exactly too much drugs then) 8-D
<sacarlson> poss_: when I hear royale1223 did you add the new cd to your repository in synaptic?
<sacarlson> opps no you poos_
<royale1223> sacarlson: i cant add
<Prinler> Ok, having issues. I was playing with an old P4. got ubuntu installed... decided i wanted to get a video card that has hdmi... I get the card to find out its pci-e.. my bad.. P4 doesnt support.  So i get another box.. AMD x2 something buncha ram. slap in a HD and installed new video card. Nvidia 8300. So it installs and seems to run fine. I have been running into a crazy amount of weird stuff. VNC wont let me connect 100%, winscp wont conn
<Prinler> ect 100% when i go back to the box it had no network connectivity. Can anyone help me out?
<poss_> no i didn't sacarison
<Senjai> costas, haha! << windows 7 winapi programmer, as you can imagine, big switch
<Tristantio> poss_ you sure your drive isn't mounted already if its showing up in fdisk?
<Tristantio> df -h shows all mounts
<bazhang> Prinler,lspci for the chipsets
<costas> poss, do youself a favour, do a clean install... first back up to a neutral partition your data
<sacarlson> royale1223: do you know how to add a cd to your repository?
<poss_> costas, that is what I am trying to do
<royale1223> scrooloose: getinng the error
<bazhang> Prinler,paste.ubuntu.com with that command plese
<royale1223> scrooloose: getinng the error E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<poss_> costas, i currently cant see any of the drives in order to back them up
<Prinler> ok hmmm
<sacarlson> royale1223: oh sounds like a media problem on that cd then
<Prinler> lemme see how i can do this
<poss_> well now i can see one drive, but i cant see the externa; drive to copy stuff too
<icedtea> Prinler: can you ping anything on the new box?
<Tristantio> poss_ if you are using an external drive you sure it isn't just at the usb mount
<royale1223> sacarlson: nah. it works on my friends ubuntu
<Tristantio> its probably a usb drive right?
<costas> poss, do you have a spare partition? install there, and backup after Ubuntu install with gui etc
<Prinler> I can ping on fresh boot. On failed connection attempt it shuts down the connection...
<Prinler> I can pull network cable and replug back in ... and it works
<bazhang> Prinler,need the chipsets to troubleshoot
<Prinler> ok
<sacarlson> royale1223: I have two cd drives in a single pc one will sometimes read a cd that the other won't
<poss_> icedtea: it says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb3, missing codepage or helper program or other error"
<costas> sacarlson, maby you have a faulty cable...
<poss_> I tried unplugging and replugging, but it doesn't show up anywhere but in fdisk
<share> hello
 * Senjai waves at share
<share> lol
<royale1223> sacarlson: if i create another account it works perfectly.. i mean user acc
<costas> poss mount manually, do a "man mount" to ensure proper ext3 or ext4 attributes
<sacarlson> costas: no both cd readers will read some disks just one disk reads more disks than the other,  just better focus or stronger laser
<icedtea> poss_: what type does: fdisk -l display
<share> is it possible to create a shortcut for a word?
<Tristantio> poss
<costas> sacarlson, maby it's time you threw away the one that doesn't read well enough
<sacarlson> royale1223: oh then your other user doesn't have mount privliges
<Tristantio> do
<Tristantio> sudo mount -t msdos /blabla /blabla
<share> instead of launching a program write text
<Tristantio> for your usb drive
<poss_> W95 Ext'd
<poss_> W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<ryan__> greetings ;]
<sacarlson> costas: I don't use eather cd anymore I install direct from hard disk,  it's faster and works every time
<costas> managed to destroy a plextor with DVDs that needed backup myself
<royale1223> sacarlson: it do have mount privilages
<Starminn> share: More details please? What exactly are you trying to do/how are you wanting to go about it?
<poss_> oh wait my bad
<poss_> I was reading fdisk all wrong
<royale1223> sacarlson: brb
<poss_> let me try that again
<ryan__> a most curious thing is happening.... my laptop keeps beeping at me and I cannot seem to figure out how to make it stop. I have been running ubuntu for several months now and have never seen this type of thing. Anyone have any kind of suggestion for troubleshooting?
<sacarlson> royale1223: so what's different bettween the two users?  what groups do each belong to that's different?
<Tristantio> ryan__ is your laptop booting or beeping at boot
<Tristantio> if it beeps every 5 to 10 sec and wont boot its ram
<Prinler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569044/
<poss_> ok now its giving me the same error as when i tried to mount from gui
<Tristantio> hey poss
<Tristantio> can you hear me?
<Tristantio> did you try the msdos type
<share> Starminn: ie if I press ctrl+t Ubuntu types text... you know .. to bind a keyboard shortcut to write soemthing
<ryan__> no,  the regular bios beep does still happen,  this beep I am asking about is happening about every 4 seconds and is a single short beep,  temps read fine and the battery is fully charged and running on AC
<ryan__> this is in the running OS
<poss_> Falied to mount,  NTFS is either inconsistent or there is a hardware fault, or its a softRAID/FakeRAID hardware.
<Starminn> share: Mess around with System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<bazhang> Prinler,does ifconfig show only lo , or also eth0
<share> Starminn: I know that.. but how do I make type text..
<Prinler> Only eth0
<poss_> but its a brand new drive, it has like 8gb of stuff on it and has been working flawlessly right up until i started messing with ubuntu today
<ryan__> i have reloaded the sound driver as a shot in the dark but no relief
<Starminn> share: I've never done much with them myself. You could try inserting the desired text as the "command" or you could just write a script to write something and call it in the "command" box. Either way it's worth a shot, 'eh?
<poss_> it can't be stuffed, it is incocievable that I have had three seperate hard drives all magically independantly die on the same day during the same process
<ryan__> I wonder what it's trying to tell me
<bazhang> Prinler,there does not appear to be a wireless nic there; sudo dhclient eth0 to get wired working
<Tristantio> ryan__ is the beep from your hardware or from your sound?
<poss_> surely that is a stastical impossibility?
<royale1223> sacarlson: both are administrator acc
<costas> poss sounds, like you did some damage during partitioning...
<ryan__> Tristantio,  it's from the audio device
<poss_> the external drive was not being partitioned
<ryan__> not from a hardware speaker like the temperature warning
<jamiewan> poss_, have you checked the drives on another machine
<poss_> it was just sitting there waiting to have stuff copied to it
<sacarlson> royale1223: and when they attempt to mount are they using sudo?
<ryan__> I find it odd that I'm not getting a graphical alert
<Prinler> its up... and i can browes the net
<Arney> Ubuntu is failing to install... giving getpwuid_r() "failed due to unkwon user id"
<Prinler> when i try to connect to the box it will attempt to authenticate... ask me for password... then quit... error out and say it cant connect.. Then i run over to box and its got no network abilities
<icedtea> hey... in ubuntu... what happened to the ifup and ifdown commands?
<poss> ok i just tried the external drive on my laptop, it is buggered
<Arney> Ive tried reinstalling on my usb stick and another hard drive partition, aswell as redownloading the image. No change.
<jamiewan> poss, must of screwed up partitioning stuff, bugger
<costas> Arney, that's a first for me, anyone?
<poss> jamiewan: the external drive was not being partitioned, how could it be ruined, it was just plugged in
<poss> oh great, now my uncle, my aunt and my gf are ALL going to kill me for destroying their hard drives
<maco> icedtea: they're there. and they work. config goes in /etc/network/interfaces   any interface configured there is not managed by Network Manager, iirc, and if NM thinks it owns that interface (because it did when it started) then you can't use ifup/ifdown on that command until NM is made aware that it does not
<KXTwo> Arney, are you booting live cd from a usb car?
<costas> poss, do try to mount and backup... take it slow
<Senjai[coding]> poss, say your dog ate it?
<maco> icedtea: (or until NM's service is stopped)
<poss> at some point it has to be clear that this is not a hardware fault...
<Arney> live usb and usb install
<Arney> and live primary partition on my hd
<Prinler> Example, Winscp... It says authenticating... Authenticated, starting the session... reading remote directory... Then it locks up and eventually say can not connect.
<poss> lol senjai, they have been watching me trying to fix this problem for two days now, i don't think the dog ate it will really cut it
<_NaN_> how can I delete the content of a variable in bash?
<Arney> none work
<Prinler> bazhang,
<costas> Arney, did you download the iso and try that?
<KXTwo> will your ubuntu usb boot ?
<Arney> yes it will
<Arney> but after I click install
<Arney> or live
<sacarlson> royale1223: are both your users a member of the users group "fuse" ?
<bazhang> Prinler,yes
<Arney> it either hangs when I click live, or throws an unkown user id error
<Arney> when I click install
<tim__> Hello my name is Fabian, I've seen your videos on youtube and I think maybe I can ayudar.Sabes if possible install or run on Ubuntu 10.10 Adobe Illustrator?
<bazhang> Arney,keep it one line, its impossible to read otherwise
<poss_> damn connection keeps dropping
<icedtea> maco: does ubuntu have a substitute command for ifup and ifdown that is automatically configured when ubuntu is installed?
<bazhang> tim__,check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb > tim__
<ubottu> tim__, please see my private message
<maco> icedtea: no, the command is exactly the same
<poss_> uh guys..   the live disc just crashed again,  from alt ctrl f1..  i wasn't even doing anything
<poss_> it just crashed
<KXTwo> Arney, boot into ubuntu from your usb, then use gpart to set up your partitions, then reboot and i nstead of booting into ubunto arrow to the install option
<poss_> that can't be graphics drivers
<bazhang> poss_,then burn a new one
<maco> poss_: bad burn?
<silverlightning> is there any distro more easy going than Ubuntu?
<poss_> i checked the checksum
<silverlightning> like lubuntu perhaps
<bazhang> silverlightning,discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<KXTwo> wait Arney, where did you download the iso for
<poss_> i checked the disc
<icedtea> silverlightning: linux from scratch ;)
<Arney> KXTwo: Ubuntu wont boot, it get stuck in "user id unknown"
<Tristantio> poss make sure you burn at a low disk burn speed or you may have a bad burn and crash on an otherwise "good" disk
<costas> silverlightning, try debian
<researcher1> is there a way to creat username and passwords in bulk? I want to allow access to Ubuntu for 300 students
<silverlightning> bazhang, you really are strickt about this
<Prinler> bazhang, Any ideas? SSH installed, xbmc installed, all updates installed, attempted x11vncserver, I cant get anything to connect. Connection drops dead in the middle of connecting
<Arney> ubuntu.com but, I readownloaded and I still get the same problem
<bazhang> silverlightning,indeed. what if every one here chimed in.
<KXTwo> you didnt download the netbook version did you?
<jrgill> where is xorg.conf on the live cd?  theres nothing in /usr/share with modelines
<poss_> oh man, that shiny upgrade to next version button needs to be bright read and have a warning sign reading "WARNING: upgrading ubuntu may make everyone you love turn against you and destroy every hard drive in the house"
<Arney> I tryed unetbootin and the default usb installer, both attempts fail.
<maco> silverlightning: write a script and feed a file full of usernames to it?
<sacarlson> poss_:  maybe hardware?  memory faults can cause random crashes like that
<Tristantio> Hey jrgill type "locate xorg.conf", very useful command
<maco> silverlightning: if you're intending to have 300 students and have them able to login on any system though....id say you need LDAP
<Tristantio> will tell you where your file is
<n2diy_> my and back up box and printer are downstairs, the printer has an SD card in it that I want a file off of, can I ftp to it?
<jrgill> ok
<poss_> i ran a memory check yesterday sacarison, it ran clean
<KXTwo> did you download 32bit or 64bit?
<silverlightning> maco, don't misunderstand me, I am keeping it to ubuntu related distros, like lubuntu, xubuntu...
<jrgill> none of these have video lines
<KXTwo> Arney,  did you download 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Arney> 32
<jrgill> edev, synaptics, vmmouse, wacom, synaptics-quirks, magictrackpad
<KXTwo> Arney, from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download ?
<maco> silverlightning: LDAP is a thing that makes it so that you have centralised authentication. can make it so every system in the school uses LDAP as a backend, even the Windows ones (Active Directory is based on LDAP)
<bazhang> silverlightning,easygoing? as on the cpu/graphics/ram requirements?
<maco> silverlightning: then instead of setting up user accounts for every student on every computer, you set it up once, and they login everywhere
<Arney> KXTwo: Yes, both times from there, 10.10 non LTS
<Prinler> ok, sudo dhclient eth0, shows NODHCPOFFERS recived
<KXTwo> Arney, how did you install it to your usb?
<poss_> so uh...  I guess im just completely screwed then guys?
<costas> poss, you CAN use mount and save your data, don't be lazy
<bazhang> Prinler,try bringing eth0 down and up again, be sure the cable is well attached then try again
<Arney> KXTwo: on the third line of the error I get, xor: automatically using best checksuming function: PIII_SSE
<poss_> I've run out of hard drives to sacrifice to ubuntu,  the live cd crashes, the new install crashes..
<bazhang> poss_,burn a new cd
<Arney> KXTwo: once using unetbootin and another time with Quniversal usb installer"
<poss_> costas: No i cant, i just told you, the live cd crashed
<poss_> it crashes randomly
<KXTwo> universal usb installer is the way to do it
<poss_> *sigh* ok guys thanks for your help, im going to go cry for a bit
<bazhang> Arney,it may take more than a single attempt. took me twice with unetbootin
<thune3> poss_: i usually suspect wifi or video drivers from random crashes
<sacarlson> poss_: you want to try a boot direct from hard disk,  it's just a grub2 entry to point at a iso file you want to install
<KXTwo> im not sure what the problem is, if you followed all of your instructions properly.
<silverlightning> bazhang, yes like a weaker portable with 1GB RAM, 1,5GHz non dual processors
<KXTwo> I used universal usb installer, and it worked perfectly no issues
<bazhang> silverlightning,then lubuntu, or minimal iso and build up
<Arney> bazhang: I have reinstalled the iso 5 different times with a combination of installers
<Arney> bazhang: including formatting
<bazhang> !minimal > silverlightning
<ubottu> silverlightning, please see my private message
<costas> poss_, in your shoes, I'd choose a new partition, and format it, then install from an ubuntu iso just to make sure, then save the data, then format all and do a clean install.-
<bazhang> Arney,formatting how/with what to what
<n2diy_> my back up box and printer are downstairs, the printer has an SD card in it that I want a file off of, can I ftp to it? Using gftp I've looked for the printer under /mnt, /mount, and /dev, but I can't find it?
<KXTwo> but you are saying it wont even boot into ubuntu from the usb, that makes no sense to me
<bazhang> Arney,sounds like a corrupt iso or a bad 'burn' still.
<Prinler> bazhang, Nope, down then back up.... no traffic... I HAVE to unplug cable and then back in. Only way it resets so it goes online again...
<Arney> bazhang: I redownloaded the iso and reinstalled
<Tristantio> if you can't boot into ubuntu from usb are you sure your motherboard supports usb boot?
<KXTwo> what kind of system are you in stalling to?
<bazhang> Arney,reinstalled ; did you extract from the iso?
<costas> Arney, maby your router isn't configured to let the net install happen...
<Arney> bazhang: I checked the formatting boxes on unet and universal usb installer
<Arney> no
<bazhang> Arney,no to whom
<Arney> costas: I dont have the laptop connected to the internet
<Arney> bazhang: I did not extract the files first
<bazhang> Prinler,how did you bring the interface down and then back up, what command please
<sacarlson> poss_: if you choose to try it heres the method for direct boot from iso but sounds like some kind of hardware problem,  maybe disable everything you don't need in bios and try again.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604  for direct iso boot
<KXTwo> Arney, you dont need to change any options on universal usb installer unless you want persistence, delete both iso's youve downloaded, download a new one
<serp_> sometimes my ubuntu freezes and capslock + numlock start to blink. the only solution is to reboot. how do I troubleshoot this?
<KXTwo> start usb installer tell it you want ubuntu 10.10 and it will automatically find the iso then just click next
<KXTwo> and clear your memory card first just to be safe
<Prinler> bazhang, sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<ohsix> serp_: that's a kernel panic
<Arney> KXTwo: It wont fit without me formatting the stick.. but ok
<KXTwo> Arney, it wont fit without your formatting?
<KXTwo> Arney, I said to clear it, if you are going to format do fat32
<Arney> KXTwo: I always formatted to fat32
<serp_> ohsix: I was worryied that might be it. how do I get more information about what caused it?
<Arney> KXTwo: its downloading, again. itll take 28 minutes
<KXTwo> Arney the instructions are right here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ohsix> serp_: i had to use netconsole, theres probably a better way to do it though
<KXTwo> step two click usb and windows
<Prinler> bazhang, I just got into the box via ssh/putty... let me log in... then 15 seconds later poof.. connection dropped.
<icedtea> Prinler: do you have two boxes with the same ip connected to a router? I've seen that same thing happen before
<Prinler> hmmmm
<icedtea> Prinler: are you using static ips?
<Prinler> lemme change the ip
<Prinler> I am
<Prinler> 1.150
<Prinler> lemme 1.155
<durando> hey guys i have a image thats intended to be installed on a usb stick but i want to isntall it to a HDD i have done this in the past i just cant remeber the how
<Arney> KXTwo: I am trying wubi on another computer from the same usb stick, while the other image downloads
<jrgill> does the live cd use /etc/X11/xorg.conf?  doesnt seem like it.  i need to add some modelines.
<jrgill> im using 10.10
<maco> jrgill: you can create an xorg.conf and restart X
<maco> jrgill: oh, just modelines?
<drlego> I am unable to connect to any webpages while my bittorrent client is running ( at 5k/s up 5k/s down) using Firefox or MSIE in VBOX. Other programs such as IRC, e-mail, etc. function properly. Has anybody else encountered this probem?
<maco> !resolution | jrgill
<ubottu> jrgill: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<maco> jrgill: the reason there's no xorg.conf is that things can be configured on the fly now :) check out the wiki page
<Arney> Wubi is trying to download the 64 bit version.... with torrents. That wont work on a university network.
<serp_> ohsix: netconsole? serial console?
<jrgill> maco: so theres no more xorg.conf?
<maco> jrgill: by default, no. it's been unnecessary for 3 years
<mycosys> nvidia wouldnt happen to have introduced persistant overclocking in their linux drivers would they, or a method to overclock via cli?
<icedtea> Prinler: are you using virtualization also?
<Prinler> Ok all set at 1.155
<Prinler> whats that
<jrgill> maco: oh wow.  so much has changed since i used linux for home use i.e. a gui
<jrgill> i generated a config and placed it in X11.  i guess if it's not set to read the config, it wont.
<jrgill> oh well.  this is good news.  should be easier to play w/ the resolution on my tv.  :)
<icedtea> Prinler: like VMWare or virtualbox
<Prinler> Ok, i changed my ip to 1.155 and im still not able to hold a connection.
<Prinler> No
<Prinler> clean install
<researcher1> how can default boot order be changed on a dual boot (Ubuntu & XP) system
<icedtea> Prinler: the netmask's are the same for both boxes?
<Prinler> 255.255.255.0
<Prinler> yeah
<sacarlson> Prinler: sounds alot like a network switch problem as I have had when I have setup the same mac on two machines,  but what's the chance of that?
<Prinler> no
<jrgill> maco: what did they do to x to eliminate the need for xorg.conf?  is it something fundamental you can describe in a sentence?
<Prinler> I just did a clean install again to make sure it wasnt a flook.
<icedtea> jrgill: better hardware probing
<jrgill> oh
<Prinler> perhaps the nic card has poor support?
<icedtea> Prinler: both boxes can ping each other?
<maco> jrgill: it gained the ability to ask the monitor "so, what resolutions & refresh rates do you support?" and just automatically try the highest.  granted, some monitors *lie* about what they support...and that's when you do what the wiki page says and add modes
<sacarlson> Prinler: another small posibility is try set mtu to a smaller number like 512 instead of 1500 on the system that has the problem
<costas> in debian and Ubuntu I suggest expert installs just in case to prevent mishaps...
<Prinler> Ice, no not when it drops
<poss_> ok, so I just reformatted the external drive on a windows box, its working on the windows box and on my ubuntu 10.10 laptop  now im going to try partitioning the 250gb to do an alongside install of 10.04 allongside 9.10  and see if that works
<Arney> bazhang: I disabled the splash screen command on the installer, It seems to be throwing loads of squashFS read errors
<Prinler> I cant ping the box
<jrgill> maco: are we talking support for edid?
<maco> jrgill: yep
<jrgill> is there a command to easily pull edid?  id like to see what this tv says.
<sacarlson> Prinler: as seen here try change the mtu to 512 or maybe 1492 http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/mtu.htm
<maco> jrgill: umm... if you type `xrandr` all by itself it'll tell you what X has available to it
<poss_> the partition worked, the install is now working as normal
<costas> Arney, usb stick installs are fine by me but I prefer a DVD with a stable version...
<Prinler> ok I can ping them now... had to redo cable again.!!!
<maco> jrgill: ive never looked for a more "raw" way though
<Arney> costas: my laptop doesnt have a cd rom drive
<jrgill> ya thats what i was hoping for
<sacarlson> Prinler:  I've had this problem with zyxel routers that my isp didn't like for reasons unknown to me setting a smaller mtu fixed it
<costas> Arney, you could buy an external DVD-R
<costas> cheap...
<Arney> I have never had the need
<jrgill> i have a very stubborn philips hdtv crt and it says it does 720p and 1080i but ive had no luck in windows w/ powerstrip.
<robertzaccour> can i install ubuntu on my htc evo shift?
<jrgill> also, all these things HDMI1 DP1 HDMI2 DP2 DP3 TV1 all disconnected, do they actually exist and just dont have ports on my laptop?
<sacarlson> Prinler: can you try run wireshark to see trafic on the system?  or tcpdump?
<Prinler> Everything was working fine on my P4 an hour ago.. I just installed 10.10 on this box and a few VNC tries later... network is crapping out
<costas> ok, but you should let us know the errors you get while installing from the stick, in order to help ya out
<poss_> the install is now frozen at %10
<mycosys> vidia wouldnt happen to have introduced persistant overclocking in their linux drivers would they, or a method to overclock via cli?
<icedtea> mycosys: try #nvidia
<poss_> despite the checksum passes I am now convinced it must be an error with the live CD, I am torrenting a new one
<n2diy_> my back up box and printer are downstairs, the printer has an SD card in it that I want a file off of, can I ftp to it? Using gftp I've looked for the printer under /mnt, /mount, and /dev, but I can't find it?
<Prinler> its letting me in via ssh ... how weird.. longer then last time
<Prinler> installing wireshark
<ActionParsnip> n2diy_: does the SD share via ftp?
<Prinler> I also have an infinite ping going to the router to!
<icedtea> Prinler: maybe a bad ethernet cable?
<costas> poss, I will get my local exorcist to assist you... 8-D
<Arney> costas: I got a welcome to ubuntu message on the shell, but its not going anywhere from there, I disabled the installation splash screen
<mycosys> lol icedtea - would have thought more would know here
<_jesse_> n2diy_: I don't know if the system would have that mounted
<n2diy_> ActionParsnip, I don't understand your question?
<Prinler> icetea, doubtfull, worked 100% on other machines only hours ago
<ActionParsnip> n2diy_: is the way to access the SD card on the printer via FTP?
<_jesse_> n2diy_: might be something the printer deals with interanlly
<_jesse_> *internally
<n2diy_> ActionParsnip, I don't know, the printer is shared on the network.
<costas> Arney, the installation errors exactly?
<sacarlson> Prinler: if ping keeps it up that points more to the switch problem if it see's the mac from a different port it would redirect trafic to that port.  but if you keep ping going each time it sees output with that mac it will fix it
<ActionParsnip> n2diy_: fine, thats the printer. I suggest you SSH to the server and run: mount    it may show
<Arney> costas: through the shell they are mostly "SQASHFS error: unable to read data/page
<n2diy_> ActionParsnip,  I'm using ssh2 with grsync
<Prinler> soon as i tried VNC, it stopped working
<sacarlson> Prinler: you could easily try change your mac address with macchanger to verify http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/macchanger
<n2diy_> _jesse_, roger on the printer and box talking private to each other.
<icedtea> Prinler: someone here suggested wireshark, or tcpdump, I second that
<Prinler> Its not anything other then my machine guys, gimme a freaking break.
<costas> Arney, I'm looking for a solution...
<Prinler> I can see the mac addresses in my router
<_jesse_> n2diy_: mmm so if you ssh into the server you can get at the sdcard?
<Prinler> they are all different
<poss_> is this link working for anyone else? http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<poss_> i get 404
<Gwar_Trolle> yup
<_jesse_> poss_: me too
<Gwar_Trolle> 404
<KB1JWQ> 10.04.2 is out
<icedtea> Prinler: the ip addresses of all the connected boxes are different too right?
<ActionParsnip> n2diy_: that is moot, if you ssh to the system hosting the printer, do you see the SD card mounted at all?
<Prinler> yes
<n2diy_> _jesse_, I don't know, I just sshed into it now.
<Raj007> Question - Are there any PPA with pre-compiled latest kernels for 10.10? (instead of 2.6.35-xx) ?
<poss_> do you have a torrent link for it KB1JWQ?
<sacarlson> Prinler: are all the mac address different also?
<Prinler> As soon as something tried to get INTO the box it closes the nic from traffic
<Prinler> yes all different
<bazhang> Raj007,check the ppa search page
<Prinler> sacarlson, i can see them all in my router
<icedtea> dennys: I'd like a grand slam with whole wheat pancakes, eggwhites, turkey bacon, and granola
<mycosys> raj007 - just enable updates and backports repos
<costas> Arney, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquashfsErrors
<bazhang> icedtea,?
<Raj007> bazhang, where would that be?
<alex_> will  a Midern Computer Inc. Recovery DVD-ROM for Windows 7 home Premium allow me to create a VM in oracle virtualBox?
<n2diy_> ActionParsnip, no, it doesn't show up with "mount"
<_jesse_> poss_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.2/
<alex_> it seems like it just hangs whenever i specify the drive
<Raj007> mycosys: latest on those is still 2.6.35-xx.
<Prinler> Lemme look for a nic card or wireless adapter. AFK a few
<bazhang> Raj007,ppa search  first link
<Raj007> just curious to try the newer one.
<poss_> thankyou _jesse_
<sacarlson> Prinler: well there had to be input trafic for ssh that you said worked,  so maybe the packet size for vnc is biger than ssh?  mtu?
<ActionParsnip> n2diy_: ok then pull the sd card out, then wait a little then shove it back in and run:  dmesg | tail -n 15     has the OS reacted?
<costas> Arney you there?
<Arney> yes
<costas> did you read the solutions above?
<icedtea> bazhang: "dennys" is a restaraunt famous for there breakfasts here. They have one dubbed "the grand slam" pancakes and eggs and such
<Arney> costas: I am looking at them, mostly what we have already tried.. im trying again with a 64bit image
<sacarlson> Prinler: mtu = max transmition unit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_transmission_unit
<costas> ok man, good luck...
<bazhang> icedtea,I know. not ontopic for here though
<costas> Arney, do try those: Temporary Workarounds
<costas> Some users have reported that adding the ide=nodma or acpi=off allowed them to work around this issue (which proved to be bad memory modules). You might want to give that a try
<costas> Successful boot was achieved by adding "all_generic_ide" to the grub boot line for the live CD.
<costas> Add to the kernel line:
<costas> ide=nodma acpi=off
<FloodBot2> costas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Senjai[coding]> harsh..
<icedtea> bazhang: You need to lighten up
<Arney> hey, did He just get muted
<n2diy_> ActionParsnip, I went downstairs and ran mount there, and it shows up.
<costas> yep
<bazhang> icedtea,you need to stay on topic
<Senjai[coding]> Everyone calm down. bazhang, it's not like he diverted or distracted the discussion, like it is now.
<n2diy_> ActionParsnip, Now it shows up from up here?
<alex_> hrm. i just installed Java runtime in the software manager.  I go and try to use an applet and it says "no Java detected"
<alex_> firefox crashes flash when i try to switch to fullscreen.. Oracle virtual box hangs
<alex_> is it time to uninstall ubuntu :(
<Senjai[coding]> !java | alex_
<ubottu> alex_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<n2diy_> ActionParsnip, And now it is showing up with gftp? Gremlins?
<bazhang> alex_,did you enable the partner repo to install?
<Senjai[coding]> I don't know about mozilla, I usechrome, flash only crashes occasionaly
<Arney> costas: still got the unknown user error
<Schuldig> Thnx, for your vid., i learned a lot more about Fedora and it is far too advanced for me to just jump into. That said: i have a tecra 8200 with Pentium III 847.4 MHz  L1Cache 16k 7920MB/s L2Cache 256K 3606 MB/s and a chipset Intel i815. i got all this info by-way of a Memory test, plus i DO NOT have a OS on my laptop at all, so if i let it run through its course w/o pushing F2 it ask for old win. OS disk. plz can you or anyone dire
<icedtea> Prinler: why are you so against using wireshark? Its been very helpful for diagnosing strange network or os problems with me before
<alex_> i installed the openJDK stuff
<alex_> it says "no Java detected" still
<bazhang> alex_,wait this in a vm? how much ram did you give for the vm
<researcher1> how to change default boot system among XP & Ubuntu on a dual boot system?
<bazhang> alex_,then enable partner and install from there
<chovynz> Schuldig: You'll need to continue typing, your last message got lost.
<Prinler> its installing
<bazhang> !partner | alex_
<ubottu> alex_: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<alex_> bazhang.  I'm not even able to set up the VM using a Windows boot DVD
<Schuldig> Thnx, for your vid., i learned a lot more about Fedora and it is far too advanced for me to just jump into. That said: i have a tecra 8200 with Pentium III 847.4 MHz  L1Cache 16k 7920MB/s L2Cache 256K 3606 MB/s and a chipset Intel i815. i got all this info by-way of a Memory test, plus i DO NOT have a OS on my laptop at all, so if i let it run through its course w/o pushing F2 it ask for old win. OS disk. plz can you or anyone dire
<alex_> i specify the drive with the disk in it, then i see a prompt in virtual box and it hangs
<Schuldig> h
<chovynz> not, copy and paste, just carry on typing from "anyone direc"
<sacarlson> Prinler: how can it install without a working network?
<Schuldig> srry not sure how much you got
<icedtea> researcher1: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bazhang> Schuldig,fedora?
<chovynz> Schuldig: plz can you or anyone dire
<Schuldig> yes
<chovynz> that's the last we saw
<n2diy__> Ok, I got my .bashrc file back, now how do I tell rsync to include hidden files when I sync my boxes?
<icedtea> researcher1: maybe someone can pipe in with an easier route?
<bazhang> Schuldig,you wish help for fedora or ubuntu
<Skater> Hi I am running 10.10 and at one stage I could see my external drive. On my mac I am able to see it by connecting to smb://...... but I can't see it on 10.10. Any suggestions?
<Schuldig> i have an fedora disk
<Schuldig> i have no OS
<chovynz> fedora != ubuntu :)
<alex_> i set up the VM to give 1024 megabytes to the VM but it won't even in stall bazhang
<bazhang> Schuldig,this is ubuntu support #fedora for fedora help
<Schuldig> not the same?
<chovynz> not teh same
<bazhang> Schuldig,nope
<Arney> costas: i tried unzipping! it says error extracting squashfs
<bazhang> Schuldig,/join #fedora
<Schuldig> ok thnx. is there a fedora room
<Schuldig> ok
<chovynz> good luck
<Prinler> Im on wireless now. Gonna try some stuff
<alex_> hrm. am I out of luck if i want to play new games? wine doesn't work with them
<Arney> costas: winrar was able to eat it up no problem
<alex_> or run .net programs using windows api on a windows 7 64 bit environment?
<costas> Arney, did you try adding to the kernel the lines?
<Prinler> ok im in ssh no issues
<Arney> costas: yes to no avail... im not on an ide drive
<Prinler> In winscp
<icedtea> researcher1: here's a simpler explanation: http://www.ehow.com/how_2251661_edit-grub-menu-ubuntu.html
<costas> you're going for a dual boot windows and ubuntu right?
<amit> i want to make snaps in a slide way and want to add background songs which s/w should i to use?
<costas> you could install from windows as well...
<alex_> oh ok.  i need to find an image of a "legitimate" copy of windows :/
<Prinler> Alright guys, It works 100% with my wireless card
<alex_> apparently the oem cd won't work for booting up virtual box
<Prinler^U> Nice job Prinler
<Prinler> thanks prinler^u
<costas> sorry for the delay Arney, I'm in my shop working while writing...
<costas> Prinler, good job
<uxingjie> hello
<Frenk> Hello, when I do "sudo apt-get upgrade" there are some packages, which "have been kept back" - how to fix that?
<costas> Frenk, do a "sudo apt-get clean"
<amit> ????
<costas> then "sudo apt-get update", then the "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Frenk> contas: still the same
<Prinler> Well, i guess it doesnt like the nvidia nic. I have a Dlink i will try later... Now my next issue. I installed a new video card so it would support HDMI. I now have it hooked to my big screen tv. I have installed XBMC and would like to now run it on my TV. Can anyone help me configure this?
<Prinler> Please :)
<alex_> cool.  "No Java detected" after trying 2 different ways of installing Java
<nagel182> hello I need help with LAMP. two days ago I installed it with imagick and with the rewrite apache mod. Yesterday I installed two other apache mod and xdebug Now imagick and mod rewrite refuses to work in one of my /var/www folder
<alex_> command prompt tells me that Java is there
<alex_> when i type "java"
<amit> i want to make video using my photo and also want to put background music or song.is there any s/w in ubuntu for this?
<bazhang> alex_,which java
<Frenk> contas: its still kept back
<alex_> i don't know the one that will let me see the applet at http://www.goproblems.com/prob.php3
<bazhang> alex_,did you read the bot links on java?
<alex_> yes i read them...
<costas> Frenk, I never got that kind of error, be specific, or wait for someone else to help man...
<alex_> why would i try 2 ways of installing it otherwise
<alex_> updating the repository and all that
<bazhang> alex_,enabled the partner repo and installed the jre?
<amit> !photoshop
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<ubuntu64bit> i don't know what exactly happened yesterday after i installed 10.10 64-bit ubuntu on this pc and got it working all but my wireless connection so next day i reinstalled to try get wireless up hmm still no connecton but more options that didn't show in the first install so i turned off my pc wireless router and turned it back on whaala now i see wireless connectivity maybe it was switch on/off that brought it back to life IDK just sha
<ubuntu64bit> ring some info for other users
<costas> amit, try Ubuntu studio it has all related apps inside...
<nagel182> hello I need help with LAMP. two days ago I installed it with imagick and with the rewrite apache mod. Yesterday I installed two other apache mod and xdebug Now imagick and mod rewrite refuses to work in one of my /var/www folder
<alex_> bazhang you mean do the sudo update thing?
<Arney> costas: It is clearly an issue with windows/7zip. filesystem.squashfs is failing to extract
<alex_> and the sudo apt-get install thing?
<alex_> yes i did those..
<bazhang> amit,there is some software for that, I cant recall the name right now
<Starminn> amit: Check "editors" maybe? http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/200807130419006/Video.html
<Prinler> Anyone? Dual screen setup?
<Arney> costas: I virtual CD mounted the image, tried copying the file to my desktop, windows gave me "invalid ms dos command"
<bazhang> alex_,what was the command you used to add partner repo, please
<bazhang> Prinler,with xrandr
<silverlightning> so, Ubuntu Maverick is a resource hog, compared to XP SP3?
<nagel182> hello I need help with LAMP-server. two days ago I installed it with imagick and with the rewrite apache mod. Yesterday I installed two other apache mod and xdebug Now imagick and mod rewrite refuses to work in one of my /var/www folder
<Prinler> ok lemme google
<alex_>      sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"
<alex_> since you insist i can't follow directions
<Tanvir> Hello, if I see a youtube video that suppose to be in my tmp directory know? And form there I can move that video to the place of my choice, no?
<alex_> and i have to paste this again.
<alex_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Sun%20Java%20moved%20to%20the%20Partner%20repository <--- look. this is what i followed.
<bazhang> sun-java6- packages alex_?
<costas> Arney, I'd hate to suggest Wubi but if you don't have an option try it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<alex_> what?
<Tanvir> And now, I cannot find the video in the /tmp directory, where is it then?
<amit> thanx all of u guys!
<costas> no problem amit
<bazhang> Tanvir,saving online video? why not use the firefox plugin for that
<alex_> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin <------- this installs java right? does it or not?
<Tanvir> bazhang, which one?
<nagel182> hello I need help with LAMP-server. two days ago I installed it with imagick and with the rewrite apache mod. Yesterday I installed two other apache mod and xdebug Now imagick and mod rewrite refuses to work in one of my /var/www folder
<Prinler> bazhang, being an nvidia card with nvidia drivers shouldnt i use there configuration tool?
<alex_> apparently firefox stilll gives me a message "no Java detected"
<bazhang> Tanvir,video download helper firefox extension
<bazhang> alex_,you restarted firefox? what does about:plugins  say
<Tanvir> bazhang, okay, but I've a video now, which is finished downloaded, I don't know where is it.
<Tanvir> That's the problem.
<alex_> i restarted twice.. telling it to not remember my last session
<alex_> i will try it again to see what is happening
<alienbox> i just did a fresh install of 10.04 on a homebuilt machine that also runs windows xp, and in the windows session i get 20+mbps down from speedtest net, but when i try it in ubuntu i get like 1.5mbps down, is there something i need to edit in my network settings
<bazhang> alex_,and what does about:plugins say
<Gryllida> alienbox: you have to install java while firefox is closed
<Gryllida> elricL: ^
<Gryllida> crap
<Gryllida> alex_: ^
<bazhang> Gryllida,you mean alex_
<Gryllida> yes, sorry
<elricL> ha ha
<alex_> oh ok. restarting a 3rd time did it.
<bazhang> sorry elricL
<alex_> i was beginning to think the Flash full screen hack
<Gryllida> alex_: awesome
<alex_> was causing trouble
<bazhang> alex_,it works?
<alex_> yes
<alienbox> but i use opera
<Tanvir> bazhang, can you help me on that?
<Prinler> Ok, i set it as twin view and it just stretches the screen over both monitors... :(
<Gryllida> alienbox: sorry! I just failed at tab completion this time
<amit> costas: is there any single command to add more than one user at a time or group?
<Prinler> The other option is seperate x window... having to reboot now
<alienbox> infact my upload speed is faster than my download speed, never seen anything like it
<amit> bazhang:is there any single command to add more than one user at a time or group?
<k1rk> alienbox: that happens to me all the time because of network congestion at my ISP.  Rofl.
<alienbox> yes, but i can go into windows, and test at speedtest.net and it gets 20mbps down, and 3.1 up
<Prinler> Shoot! I rebooted and now the xserver has crashed. Is there like a safe mode i can fix this with?
<alienbox> in ubuntu i'm getting 1.5 down and 2.7 or so up
<nagel182> hello I need help with LAMP-server. two days ago I installed it with imagick and with the rewrite apache mod. Yesterday I installed two other apache mod and xdebug Now imagick and mod rewrite refuses to work in one of my /var/www folder
<shadghost> Any one here willing to answer a question about diff?
<Prinler> Wow alot of issues with xserver out there on google
<freepenguin0> hi
<shadghost> I have two diffrent files filed with 2k+ lines of hash space file location, (so like 5adf5awe6f4awe65f4aw ./tmpfold/expamplefile) and i am comparing the two with diff, so i want the full line in what changed, like -y but with out all the extra lines of what was not changed
<rand_u> i need to recompile the virtualbox-ose kernel modules for my kernel so i can use host only networking. i don't have the purl edition.  how do i do this?
<freepenguin0> since yesterday if I lock the screen and then i try to unlock it inserting the password the screen remains locked although the password is correct
<freepenguin0> why?^
<freepenguin0> P
<freepenguin0> ?
<icedtea> rand_u: the simplest way would be to use ubuntu's virtualbox, that should include all the modules you need
<costas> is now eating...........
<rand_u> icedtea: i must be missing something... apt-get install virtualbox-ose should be ubuntu's version
<nagel182> hello I need help with LAMP-server. two days ago I installed it with imagick and with the rewrite apache mod. Yesterday I installed two other apache mod and xdebug Now imagick and mod rewrite refuses to work in one of my /var/www folder
<icedtea> rand_u: did you download the virtualbox-ose-dkms package too?
<alienbox> this is really freaking me out, i have a laptop next to me using 10.10 and a windows laptop on win7, my sons computer in the other room, and my droidx here, all testing on speedtest.net getting atleast 15 to 20mbps, however this machine i just built with 10.04 on it gets 1.5mbps down, but if i got into windows it gets like close to 20mpbs, it makes no since to me, but i googled and others have had same problem, anyone know of the sol
<rand_u> icedtea yes
<icedtea> rand_u: I could have sworn ubuntu did all this work for me , but I am not 100% positive
<Prinler> xserver failed - no screens found
<Skater> Hi I am running 10.10 and at one stage I could see my external drive. On my mac I am able to see it by connecting to smb://...... but I can't see it on 10.10. Any suggestions?
<rand_u> icedtea: it probably did. i upgraded the kernel though.
<UbuN2> best to use virtualbox deb package
<UbuN2> from there site
<alex_> hrm
<rand_u> i can't use the non-free version
<UbuN2> its more up to date
<alex_> does the repository have a windows 7 professional iso somewhere :p
<alex_> i have the key..
<andycc> alex_, probably not if you're talking about what I think you're talking.
<alex_> what is that?
<UbuN2> rand_u,  its just click and install
<Prinler> installing windows?
<alex_> yes prinler. i lost the professional DVD
<bazhang> alex_, of course not. Piracy is off topic on freenode
<alex_> all i have are oem stuff
<rand_u> UbuN2 not because i can't click...
<alex_> i'm not pirating anything
<andycc> alex_, did you just ask if the *Ubuntu* repositories contain a *Windows* ISO?
<alex_> i got the actual key from MSDNAA Elms
<alex_> it was a joke
<bazhang> alex_, nonetheless stop asking
<UbuN2> something wrong with ur mouse rand_u ?
<nagel182> hello I need help with LAMP-server. two days ago I installed it with imagick and with the rewrite apache mod. Yesterday I installed two other apache mod and xdebug Now imagick and mod rewrite refuses to work in one of my /var/www folder
<alex_> but yea i have to find the image that's not oem
<Abinadi> I have windows vista 64 bit ultimate and it works fine in a VirtulaBox
<rand_u> alex_ it does contain windows xserver-xorg
<icedtea> rand_u: I'm doing some research give me a second
<alex_> heh all i have is oem and i have an upgrade key for windows 7 but it won't install so i'll just ask my coworker for a windows 7 professional iso on tuesday
<rand_u> UbuN2 is that suppose to be funny? i just stated why i can't use it.
<rand_u> icedtea: thanks
<UbuN2> nope
<nagel182> hello I need help with LAMP-server. two days ago I installed it with imagick and with the rewrite apache mod. Yesterday I installed two other apache mod and xdebug Now imagick and mod rewrite refuses to work in one of my /var/www folder
<icedtea> nagel182: are you a bot or a human being?
<sgtmattbaker> I connected to a website by accident that looks like it has been hacked. I wasnt trying to sign in to another one or anything. Could anything have happened?
<rand_u> UbuN2: ok, i can't use that particular version because it doesn't have the source code available to it. it's is "non-free".
<nagel182> human.
<nagel182> i'm just desperate
<poqw> google?
<alex_> sgtmattbaker, they could've phished ur user name and password
<sgtmattbaker> I said I didnt enter anything
<UbuN2> strange
<sgtmattbaker> the website just popped up
<costas> nagel182, is a copy paste humanoid? know about sources building etc?
<Abinadi> sgtmattbaker: I doubt it if you logged in while you were in ubuntu
<nagel182> yes I copy pase becouse I'm on 6 channels and no one answers me nor react...
<mylisto> hey folks
<sirsargento> Does anybody have an idea why in the 'computer' folder when i goto the properties of my dvd drive and filesystem it has no information and says the location is computer:/// ?
<alex_> sgtmattbaker, u could've been cross-site scripted
<mylisto> for some reason my sound cuts out once in a while...
<alex_> if you were logged into some other site
<mylisto> are there any ways to find out why?
<alienbox> is ipv6 method suppose to be set to ignore in network connections, in ubuntu 10.04?
<nagel182> so someone could say what the hel is wrong with my server?
<andycc> alienbox, I believe you get a separate tab for v6 settings, and by default they're disabled.
<Abinadi> !details | nagel182
<ubottu> nagel182: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<andycc> alienbox, do you have net speed problems?
<poqw> nagel182: thats because "refuses to work" is too vague
<alienbox> only in ubuntu 10.04
<andycc> alienbox, tried changing DNS servers?
<alienbox> on this same machine i can go into windows and get fast speed results
<alienbox> i'm behind a router on all the machines
<alienbox> it's on dhcp auto assign by isp, i even tried changing those to googles 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 and got same results
<ugmg> hi, how can i remove apt-get of my system
<Abinadi> alienbox: are you using Firefox?
<rww> ugmg: You want to get rid of apt-get?
<icedtea> rand_u: did you try dpkg-reconfigure and the package name?
<alienbox> i am at the moment, but i just tested in opera and got near same results
<ugmg> yes from ubuntu  server
<andycc> ugmg: why in the world would you want to remove apt-get?
<rand_u> icedtea: yea- was one of the first things i tried. also tried purge / reinstall and it didn't work either.
<ugmg> wrong installation
<rww> what
<Abinadi> alienbox: go to about:config in firefox and disable IPv6
<ugmg> i like to reinstall apt-get package
<sgtmattbaker> alex_ what do you mean? I clicked on a web link, and the site came up and it said it had been hacked by some group
<mylisto> I'm trying to find out why my sound cuts out once in a while...
<mylisto> are there any terminal commands to find out why?
<ugmg> andycc,
<alienbox> Abinadi, like network.dns.disableIPv6 = true or something
<Abinadi> alienbox: yes
<ugmg> any help with apt-get removing
<ugmg> any one know how to do it
<icedtea> rand_u: from the site: Note: Ubuntu/Debian users might want to install the dkms package to ensure that the VirtualBox host kernel modules (vboxdrv, vboxnetflt and vboxnetadp) are properly updated if the linux kernel version changes during the next apt-get upgrade. For Debian it is available in Lenny backports and in the normal repository for Squeeze and later. The dkms package can be installed through the Synaptic Package manage
<icedtea> r or through the following command: sudo apt-get install dkms
<Abinadi> alienbox: there is a website that has about 20 tweaks for firefox, but Im in windows right now.  give me a few minutes and I'll tell you what it is.
<andycc> mylisto, take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<icedtea> rand_u: did you compile your own kernel or just apt-get'd a new one?
<rand_u> icedtea: i apt-get install 2.6.35-12-generic
<rand_u> linux-image of course
<icedtea> rand_u: do you have the dkms package installed too?
<ugmg> any suggestion of how can i get rid of apt-get package
<mylisto> damn andycc: thats a lot of reading :(
<mylisto> is there any terminal command to find out what sound system i have running?
<icedtea> mylisto: you mean what sound card you are using?
<nagel182> Okay. I have ubuntu 10.10. I installed apache2 Php mysql and phpmyadmin through the package handler. it worked after that I instaled Imagemagick , and imagick for PHP. than I installed mod_rewrite for appache2. I created a folder in /var/www/ called shimmie. I copied there my codes and  after setting up htaccess it worked fine.  url rewrite worked. thumbnails with imagick appeared along with normal images. Yesterday  I got another webpage
<nagel182>  project. but it required apache mod_ expires and mod_headers and installed it. And installed Xdebug for PHP.  after this I put  the  webpage to another /var/www/ folder called fashion. Now in fashion everything works as its needs to: url rewrite , expires.. everything. But now my original folder shimmi, doesnt works: no url rewrite, no imagick thumbnails nor the original image shows up.
<andycc> mylisto, you're probably using ALSA, except if you manually configured OSS.
<rand_u> icedtea: i'm not sure what you mean. i do have virtualbox-ose-dkms installed
<toloykhan> hello I need to add a file to init.d directory but it did not work when i copy it from /usr/bin to init.d what should I do to make my file work on start up
<rand_u> icedtea: i just noticed i don't have the headers installed for the running kernel
<rand_u> icedtea: maybe that will solve the issue if i install them and purge and then reinstall
<andycc> mylisto, reading that is way better than reading manpages. At least you get documentation!
<nagel182> now someone can help me?
<rand_u> icedtea: i think it has to compile it for the kernel. i don't think it just has them when you install the dkms package.
<rand_u> icedtea: i have build-essential installed too
<andycc> nagel182, in the meantime, you may want to post that to the ubuntu forums.
<ugmg> h o w   can i r e m o v e   apt-get package
<ugmg> helppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<k1rk> nagel182: sounds like it might be file permissions issues if you didn't remove those packages\extensions.
<debuntu> try synaptic package manager
<k1rk> nagel182: can you access anything in the folder at all?
<amit> i subuntu studio an OS?
<amit> sorry ubuntu studio
<andycc> ugmg, dpkg -r apt-get, probably.
<amit> !ubuntu studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<rand_u> icedtea: you know what. it looks like i can use the virtualbox.org repository. they got rid of the non-free edition.
<nagel182> yes i can. the owner is ww-root and everyone can read write it
<jayvan> i need help, did someone manage to play the log out sound in Lucid?
<toloykhan> hello I need to add a file to init.d directory but it did not work when i copy it from /usr/bin to init.d what should I do to make my file work on start up
<rand_u> icedtea: that might work. i don't know if /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup is in that or not... it wasn't with the older gpl edition
<Senjai> Is there any significance to the init.d directory? I know apache runs in it, but is it a system path or something?
<pretendo> etendo> getting lua5.1 missing but ive installed it
<pretendo>  No package 'lua5.1' found
<icedtea> rand_u: I'm not sure, but it works on my system, I just upgraded my distro though so I'm going to reboot and see if it works
<icedtea> rand_u: brb
<Abinadi> alienbox, here is the link:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/speed-up-firefox-web-browser.html
<nagel182> k1rk: yes i can. the owner is www-root. and everyone can read it and write it.
<Arney> bazhang: How bad is the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<bazhang> Arney, not bad at all?
<Arney> bazhang: since currently the i366 version has a corrupt filesystem.squashfs file and wont install into anything but a CD
<Arney> bazhang: so I should install that instead? it seems to work boot perfectly into installation
<bazhang> Arney, thats a corrupt iso, not something inherent in the ubuntu iso
<Arney> bazhang: nope, redownloaded 3 times, its a corrupt ubuntu iso
<Abinadi> Arney, I've been using the 64 bit version for some time now and it works fine
<bazhang> Arney, better bet would be to use the alternate installer
<Arney> bazhang: try extracting using 7zip, see what i mean
<bazhang> Arney, oh wait this is for unetbootin
<Senjai> Hey guys, when I load Ubuntu, I see my windows harddrive under Places, and have to click on the hard drive to mount the files and be able to view them. Question is: how can I do this via the command line?
<alex_> Why are open source proponents so defensive when you point out that documentation is lacking?
<chasr>     /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<greppy> !ot | alex_
<bazhang> alex_, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ubottu> alex_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alex_> i go to hadoop and say "there's something wrong witht he docs" and soon the conversation quickly changes to "if you dont' like it, don't use it"
<Arney> bazhang: if you do it with something else, compare the size its suppsed to be, with the size it is
<trijntje> Senjai, with the  command mount, see man mount
<trijntje> or you can let it mount automatically
<jrgill> i want a raw edid.  how can i get it?
<anak_kos> #surabaya
<toloykhan>  hello I have a problem with adding a file with +x privilege to init.d directory but when I copy it from /usr/bin to init.d it did not work on startup i use ubuntu 10.04
<Senjai> trijntje, I looked at the ma command
<Senjai> trijntje, but i don't know where my Windows harddrive is located
<Arney> whats bad about the netbook edition?
<simon__> #ubuntu-cn
<sgtmattbaker> does anyone in here know about ubuntu sound issues? My sound with a soundblaster audigy 4 didnt work out of the box (10.10)
<Senjai> simon__, /join #ubuntu-cn might be what your looking for
<rand_u> Senjai: it might be in the trash
<Senjai> rand_u, is that a joke? I can't tell
<Jordan_U> Arney: My guess is that your flash drive is going bad.
<toloykhan> hello I need to put a file with +x privilege in init.d directory but it did not work when i copy it form /usr/bin to init.d i use ubuntu 10.04
<rand_u> Senjai: yes
<icedtea> rand_u: hrm looks like it didn't work for me either. I just upgraded to 11.whatever and its complaining about needing the drivers recompiled
<Arney> Jordan_U: I am having problems handling the filesystem.squashfs file on windows!
<Jordan_U> Arney: What do you mean by "handling"? What type of problems?
<rand_u> icedtea: i'm trying virtualbox-4 from oracle's virtualbox.org site. they divided the free and non-free parts now so that the non-free is an extension. that's awesome cause now hopefully it'll get upgraded as updates become available. although i don't know if that will happen for sure. it would probably depend on how they have it in the repository.
<Arney> you could say that all 3 i386 iso's were bad, that 7-zip and winrar are both wrong about the error on the file. But is that reasonable
<Arney> Jordan_U: I cant copy the file out of the mounted cd image on windows
<icedtea> rand_u: think I will too
<Arney> Jordan_U: the netbook and 64 bit versions dont have that problem
<sgtmattbaker> I have a soundblaster audigy 4. The sound doesnt not work out of the box with Ubuntu 10.10
<Jordan_U> Arney: What is the md5sum of the iso?
<Arney> Jordan_U: It could be a cache on my university internet thats messing up
<sgtmattbaker> It also doesnt work for GF104 HDMI audio from a GTX 460.
<Arney> Jordan_U: let me get that
<^Phantom^> well no more fretting about what distro and flavor for my laptop guys.
<intok> is there a build of 10.10 that will run on a Mac G4?
<^Phantom^> I bought the new ram
<^Phantom^> ^_^
<Jordan_U> intok: There is a community supported PPC port of Ubuntu which should work.
<Jordan_U> !ppc | intok
<ubottu> intok: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<sgtmattbaker> Macs are x86, just like PCs
<sgtmattbaker> I dont see why regular ubuntu wouldnt work
<Jordan_U> sgtmattbaker: Not G4s.
<sgtmattbaker> ooooooh
<sgtmattbaker> G4s
<sgtmattbaker> nevermind
<sgtmattbaker> well, yep, PPC is what ya need
<Arney> Jordan_U: 8C1D1ED6C6B65445CE39257A8DDD99EF
<tuttincoro> Hi. Is there an app similar to reconstructor? I tried the official homepage but they're asking for money
<jayvan> does anybody know how to enable Trash and log out sound in lucid? please? : )
<intok> Great, since Debian Squeeze has not been kind to this old box
<Jordan_U> Arney: That md5sum produced no results from google. Which is a pretty sure sign that it's corrupted somehow, and that you are one of very few (more likely the only one) with this particular corrupt iso.
<bazhang> tuttincoro, ubuntu customization kit? remastersys? not sure what reconstructor does, sorry
<kutchbhi1> i had dualboot xp and ubuntu , i created a new partition in windows) and got an error upon reboot. was this because of adding a new partition in windows?
<Arney> Jordan_U: My hash is wrong... Ill have to blame it on my university
<ljsoftnet> what a good laptop battery panel? aside from indicator applet
<ljsoftnet> what a good laptop battery applet? aside from indicator applet
<Arney> Jordan_U: ill try an ftp download
<ohsix> what's a good one besides the good one? D:
<tuttincoro> kutchbhi1: yes
<tuttincoro> kutchbhi1: ext partitions don't play nicely with ntfs
<Sam_Fisher> I need to make a file named PMS.sh into a nice desktop launcher. It will work the day I make it then stop working. Perhaps after a reboot or something.
<kutchbhi1> tuttincoro: ok thanks
<rand_u> Arney: never get educated. you only get stupider.
<tuttincoro> kutchbhi1: if you want to dualboot windows and linux, rather use wubi
<insmod> <ljsoftnet>gkrellm
<Jordan_U> kutchbhi1: What error? Adding a partition in Windows should not cause any problems in and of itself.
<Arney> does anyone have an ftp link to ubuntu
<Arney> its mighty hard to find on google
<jayvan> Tuttincoro, wubi is not as good as the real thing. If you want to dual boot install window first then Ubuntu. best option for me.
<ljsoftnet> insmod: im looling for a gnome applet
<tuttincoro> Jordan_U: I've had the same problem when attempting to mix ntfs and ext partitions on the same drive
<Jordan_U> tuttincoro: That problem being?
<tuttincoro> Jordan_U: the nfts is unbootable
<insmod> <ljsoftnet>why just gnome?
<Jordan_U> tuttincoro: That is not what tuttincoro is describing. At least it does not appear to be.
<Abinadi> I'm using
<ljsoftnet> insmod it takes too much space, i just wanted to have a simple battery applet
<Sam_Fisher> I need to make a file named PMS.sh into a nice desktop launcher. how can i keep it working after reboot? seems it requires password to use again
<Jordan_U> tuttincoro: What *kutchbhi1 was describing.
<insmod> <tuttincoro>only if after the fact or depending on drive lettering
<tuttincoro> Jordan_U: hmmm, okay, he needs to clarify then
<Arney> nvm, i found one by url hacking ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/maverick/
<tuttincoro> insmod: after the fact. Ran the ubuntu install, resized the partitions there, tried to boot into windows later and couldn't
<Arney> google is absolutely terrible at finding ftp sites
<Abinadi> I'm using windows vista 64 ultimate in a virtualbox.  I currently have no sound, even though I installed the right codec (it tells me that I have no device installed)  I have sound in maverick.  any ideas on how to get windows to use my sound card in while I have the virtualbox running?
<tuttincoro> Arney: try duckduckgo
<tuttincoro> Arney: far better than google imho
<insmod> <tuttincoro>you both have a drive lettering prob
<tuttincoro> insmod: no; I later put the drive in two other PCs, one running windows and the other running ubuntu, and neither could see the ntfs partition
<przemasu> witam/hi
<tuttincoro> insmod: it was "active"
<Sam_Fisher> How do I make a desktop launcher out of a file named PMS.sh?
<insmod> <tuttincoro> then the partition was damaged because you did not defrag
<Senjai> How come when I save something to my mounted Windows Partition, it doesn't show up when I load Windows :(
<Senjai> Save from ubuntu..
<tuttincoro> insmod: nope, I defragged right before I did the install, even used jk
<Abinadi> tuttincoro, I have two NTFS partitions on two different HDD and I can see one but not the other.  go figure
<insmod> <tuttincoro> all i can think is the partition name changed
<tuttincoro> insmod: the Linux formating and disk reading gets wonky sometimes
<tuttincoro> It's not hard to accept
<insmod> <tuttincoro> never
<tuttincoro> haha, yeah right
<insmod> <tuttincoro>you just don't know what you are doing
<tuttincoro> uh huh
<tuttincoro> but if it was windows that busted the partition, you'd totally blame microsoft, amirite?
<insmod> <tuttincoro>no - i have never used it .. so i can not comment on it -- however my brother tells me he likes 7
<tuttincoro> I bet
<insmod> <tuttincoro>linux and bsd solaris since 1995 university -- i did have windows 3.1 for 6 months
<przemasu> I've got a problem. I'm using Ubuntu with TV. My screen in turning off after 10 minutes. How to set Ubuntu to not turning off TV screen? I tried in gconf-editor and power management. I'm using SAMSUNG CRT TV and computer is connected by s-video. I tried to check BIOS, but there options are OK Sorry for my bad english, I'm from Poland
<ohsix> look in the power options
<insmod> <przemasu>turn off power management blank screen
<przemasu> i set everything "Never"
<SimonPHOENIX> somebody here is using computer like this ??? czy ktos tutaj uzywa Alienware M17X10 ? czegos takiego ? http://www.dell.com/us/p/alienware-m17x/pd?refid=laptop-alienware-m17x&s=dhs&cs=19&~ck=mn
<SimonPHOENIX> sorry
<SimonPHOENIX> should be only in english
<przemasu> allright i will check later black screen
<przemasu> but i've to go
<przemasu> bye
<fixman> hello. i have problem. http://img703.imageshack.us/i/snapshot1rx.png/ ant the bottom of the screenshot the panel is soooooooooooo small that i can't really use it. how can i expend it?
<insmod> <fixman>click it then a dialog comes up to resize
<Sam_Fisher> fixman, I guess you tried bodybuilding and that didn't make it bigger?
<Abinadi> maybe some of you linux gurus can tell me this....I've got pulseaudio installed on maverick and it works fine.  i've got windows vista 64 bit installed in a virtualbox.  Control panel in windows tells me that my audio device is working and installed correctly.  However, I cannot get sound out of the virtual box.  any hints?
<ikonia> Sam_Fisher: please don't offer silly advice
<insmod> <Abinadi>killall -9  puseaudio
<insmod> <Abinadi>killall -9  pulseaudio
<fixman> not fonney, samfisher. insmod, thanks
<insmod> <fixman>that is how
<Abinadi> insmod, ok I'll try that, but just in case, how do I get pulseadio working again if it doesn't work?
<abhinav_singh> i am getting this error when I am upgrading to 10.10 from 10.04 please help me how to fix it ...http://pastebin.com/3F0hJtW2
<Sam_Fisher> okay I will stop looking for the answer for fixman.  best of luck
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: how are you upgradeing to 10.10
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: that doesn't look like a 10.10 upgrade
<insmod> <Abinadi>type pulseadio or use an app that uses it and it will reload
<abhinav_singh> ikonia from update manager
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: how are you launching it ?
<Abinadi> insmod, thanks
<insmod> <Abinadi>cheers
<abhinav_singh> ikonia via update manager
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: how are you launching update manager
<abhinav_singh> ikonia System->Administration->Update Manager
<Sam_Fisher> I need to make a file named PMS.sh into a nice desktop launcher. It will work the day I make it then stop working. Perhaps after a reboot or something.
<ikonia> Sam_Fisher: define stop working
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: that looks like it's trying to update to 11.04
<jrgill> i want a raw edid.  how can i get it?
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: can we do a quick test please.
<abhinav_singh> ikonia which test
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: can you please open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get update"
<abhinav_singh> okay ikonia
<abhinav_singh> done ikonia
<insmod> <abhinav_singh> apt-get autoremove && apt-get lean && apt-get  dist-upgrade
<lalla> unable to operate with livecd even...encoutered with missing operating system problem
<insmod> <abhinav_singh> apt-get autoremove && apt-get clean && apt-get  dist-upgrade
<insmod> sorry typo
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: ok, did that scroll through the 10.04 updates and not complain about anything ?
<researcher1> how to remove a user from command line
<abhinav_singh> ikonia no
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: eg: scroll through the repos
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: what did it do
<ikonia> researcher1: userdel
<Abinadi> insmod, I'm still getting no sound from itunes or windows media player after I killed pulseaudio
<researcher1> ok
<abhinav_singh> I am pasting some results to pastebin..please wait ikonia
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: great
<insmod> <Abinadi>did you restart the vm
<abhinav_singh> http://pastebin.com/dcu2JXmb ikonia
<lalla> unable to operate with livecd even...encoutered with missing operating system problem
<Abinadi> insmod, crap.  I should have thought of that first.  ty
<Or|g|nalP|xel> I have a compaq laptop, 2009 model presario (not exactly sure, too lazy to check model) but it will power down after 15 minutes of being on, i believe it to be overheating issue, i replaced CPU fan in the laptop and it resolved the problem temporarily, few months later it started happening again, what possible causes if cpu fan is working?
<insmod> <abhinav_singh> apt-get autoremove && apt-get clean && apt-get  dist-upgrade
<nagel182> can I talk to someone who is experiencedwith apache2 and PHP?
<insmod> <Abinadi>:) did it go
<ikonia> insmod: stop
<ikonia> insmod: he has 3rd party repos in that
<abhinav_singh> what will apt-get autoremove do insmod?
<Abinadi> insmod, restarting the vm now
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: ok, good news is it seemed happy to get the latest index files, bad news is you have 3rd party repos in there, the upgrade instructions suggest removing them first
<lalla> encoutered with missing operating system problem...how do i go about it?
<researcher1> what can be done so that user names dont appear on welcome screen
<insmod> <abhinav_singh>anything that is wrong
<ikonia> researcher1: set the username to ""
<abhinav_singh> okay ikonia :)
<researcher1> ikonia: can u tell command if username  is student1
<ikonia> researcher1: just set his name to " " in the useradmin gui
<abhinav_singh> so should I run apt-get autoremove ikonia ?
<Abinadi> insmod, nope didn't work
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: not yet, remove the 3rd party repos first
<researcher1> ikonia: i want to work in command line
<ikonia> researcher1: look at "usermod" then
<Or|g|nalP|xel> why is xchat free on linux but paid for windows?
<insmod> man adduser |grep remove
<ikonia> Or|g|nalP|xel: ask them
<Sirion> hello i'm running jaunty. I have 9 ntfs partitions on my harddrives. I usually mount them with the graphical interface for gnome mount (locations --> removable media)
<abhinav_singh> how to find which third party repos i have to remove? ikonia..
<Abinadi> xchat-2 is free on windows too
<Or|g|nalP|xel> ikonia: i thought you were the all knowing god of software :D
<brontoeee> Or|g|nalP|xel, you can find 3rd party compiles that are free
<insmod> <Abinadi>hmm then the vm is oss not alsa -- you should check
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: well, all your repos are official ubuntu ones, apart from getdeb, so just remove get deb
<Abinadi> insmod, ok, I'll check
<Sirion> but now they seem to automatically unmount if e.g amarok finishes a playlist
<researcher1> how can I add many users in a short command ?
<ikonia> researcher1: use a shell script
<Fox> hellpo
<researcher1> ikonia: which one plz
<Fox> ikonia
<ikonia> researcher1: there ins't a script, you need to write one
<ikonia> Fox: yes ?
<Sirion> i checked the partiton with chkdsk -- no problems found
<researcher1> ikonia: ok Im newbie. Any way for me
<abhinav_singh> where to find that ikonia.. sorry I am new to Ubuntu so i need your help..here is full result of apt-get update http://pastebin.com/nbPtZ5zt
<ikonia> researcher1: no, you'd need to write a shell script, or type the command each time
<barra_> ih
<test> hey, what programming/scripting language should i learn for Linux GUI programming?
<uxingjie> how t o install stardic  dics?
<barra_> www.ubuntu.com
<insmod> <abhinav_singh> apt-get autoremove && apt-get clean && apt-get  dist-upgrade
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: you have lots of 3rd party respos, google, get deb etc
<barra_> http://www.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> insmod: stop he has 3rd party repos enable,
<insmod> <ikonia>so
<ikonia> insmod: so they cause conflict
<insmod> <ikonia>nope
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: you also have lots of PPA's enabled, you'd need to remove them
<lalla> livecd not showing display
<test> what programming/scripting language should i learn for Linux GUI programming?
<SmellySock> hello
<insmod> <ikonia>you are the devel
<soreau> test: gtk or qt
<ikonia> insmod: really, so you know for a fact that the repos he has enable cause no conflict with the core ubuntu packages
<abhinav_singh> Can you please tell me where and how to remove them ikonia
<test> qt isn't a programming language?
<test> or is it?
<SmellySock> anyone here wants pie?
<soreau> test: its a toolkit
<Jordan_U> !ot | SmellySock
<ikonia> SmellySock: stop please, this is a support channel for ubuntu
<ubottu> SmellySock: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Abinadi> insmod, should I tell it to use the Intel HD Audio, ACH AC97, or the soundblaster 16?
<SmellySock> ok
<SmellySock> sorry
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: I would remove all the 3rd party repos, google/getdeb/PPA's etc, then re-run apt-update and make sure they are gone
<test> should i use python with gtk or C++ or something else?
<insmod> <ikonia>yes if he updates they pose no probs -- the 3rd party may have to be reinstalled -- but the ubuntu upgrade will work
<maco> test: python with c++ wouldnt make whole lot of sense...
<ikonia> insmod: so you know for a fact those repos cause no conflict with ubuntu's core packages ?
<insmod> <Abinadi> depends if you use alsa or oss
<soreau> test: There is py-gtk and you can use C or C++
<Jordan_U> abhinav_singh: More to the point you probably want to remove any packages that you have installed from those 3rd party repositories. ppa-purge is a nice script that can do this, I believe you can also find such packages with Ubuntu Software Center.
<maco> soreau: if it's pygtk you're by definition using python
<abhinav_singh> yup ikonia..thats what I am asking..where to find 3rd party repos?
<Abinadi> insmod, I don't think I'm using anything now that I've killed pulseaudio, am I?
<maco> test: for gtk you can use pygtk (python), normal gtk (c), or gtkmm (c++)
<insmod> <ikonia>it can not because it over writes the files -- so if there is an error he just reinstalls 3rd party
<soreau> maco: Sure but you can still do gtk gui programming with it, yes?
<thedood_> hey
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: ahh, I see, well Jordan_U's just offered a good option
<thedood_> im kenapa
<maco> test: for qt you can use pyqt (python) or normal qt (c++)
<thedood_> why was i banned?
<insmod> <ikonia>not ubuntu
<ikonia> insmod: no, it won't run the upgrade because the files are conflicting
<maco> test: gtkmm is pretty rarely used
<thedood_> HEY
<abhinav_singh> okay ikonia Jordan_U
<test> i can code in C++ and a little bit of python
<thedood_> HEY
<Jordan_U> thedood_: Please join #ubuntu-ops to discuss bans.
<ikonia> insmod: it won't overwrite if it can't start the upgrade because it can't match the deps
<thedood_> im kenapa
<test> what should i do?
<thedood_> okay
<maco> thedood_: uh, seems you're *not* since you're here....
<insmod> <Abinadi> no idea type ps -aux |grep pulseaudio
<test> pygtk or gtkmm?
<maco> soreau: yes, but itd be a bit odd to mix the languages, unless you're about done and just want to optimise
<maco> test: Qt's probably the simplest for you then
<insmod> <ikonia>bahh
<maco> test: #kubuntu-devel is full of people who A) know how to use Qt and B) will be very willing to show you bugs you can practice on
<insmod> <ikonia>it will -f
<test> I have tried Qt creator but my GUI won't work
<test> maco:  I might go there
<maco> test: it just makes a .ui file ... did you compile it?
<test> yes
<ikonia> insmod: not sure that's how to go about an upgrade
<soreau> insmod: You can use tab completion for nicks, no need for the <>s
<soreau> ! tab | insmod
<ubottu> insmod: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<maco> test: and then include/import it in your c++/python code?
<abhinav_singh> ikonia I am confused ...please help me where to find ppa_purge script and 3rd party repos
<A-Crow-Knows> I have one simple c++ question
<soreau> A-Crow-Knows: Ask in ##c++
<test> maco: yes, i used Qt Creaton thing
<test> *creator
<maco> test: that just makes the .ui file ... what about writing the actual code that ... does stuff?
<Fox_> hi
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: if you go into /etc/apt/sources.d you should see the repo config files for the 3rd part, and there may also be some in the /etc/apt/sources.list file, remove the 3rd party repos
<insmod> <soreau>thanks
<soreau> abhinav_singh: If you are using 10.10, ppa-purge is in the repos. For older than 10.10 you can get it from xorg-edgers repo
<maco> test: like, matching up signals & slots and writing the handlers and things....
<test> maco: well it works to a ceratain point
<ikonia> soreau: oh, is ppa-purge not in the multiverse ?
<maco> test: you have a bug?
<test> maco: but when I start adding more actions it stops working
<soreau> ikonia: Its only in maverick
<Fox_> hi
<Sirion> anyone has an idea what could cause automatc unmounts of ntfs partitions?
<Fox_> hi
<test> maco: well I have the same problem every time
<soreau> ikonia: but it could be in any other repo, I dont keep up with it too much really :)
<insmod> <Sirion>yes
<test> maco: also I don't like nokia that much :)
<maco> test: ok. what time zone are you in? it's 430am here so id rather not start on code debugging just now.  but if you can put your code in bzr and push it to launchpad and pm me the branch name, i'd be happy to help you debug when i wake up
<maco> test: (or you just go "hey, its morning in europe....i'll bug the other qt, kde, and kubuntu people!")
<insmod> <Sirion>easy
<maco> insmod: you dont have to include the angle brackets
<ikonia> insmod: try (if you can) to use soreau tab suggestion, it makes it easier to follow
<test> maco: im in belgium
<insmod> thanks
<maco> insmod: in fact, some clients won't highlight properly if you put something before the nick
<test> maco: just 10:28 here
<insmod> great
<maco> test: ok, so if im online around 15:00-16:00 your time, can we talk then?
<test> maco: uhm probably
<Fox_> hi to all
<ikonia> Fox_: you've said that, "hi"
<insmod> Sirion:yes
<insmod> Sirion:easy
<xukun> I have a new ssd disk now and installed the OS on it, but know I need to access my old raid 1 disk. How can I do that?
<maco> test: ok. then i'll see you when it's morning here ;-)
<Jordan_U> abhinav_singh: You can download the ppa-purge script from here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ppa-purge/ppa-purge/ubuntu/view/42/ppa-purge
<test> in the mean time i will go to the channel you said
<rado_> hi everybody
<soreau> insmod: Thats better.. now try putting a space after the colon
<rado_> a quick question about custom kernel installation
<insmod> <Sirion>what
<soreau> :P
<ikonia> rado_: custom kernels are not supported
<insmod> <soreau>what
<maco> insmod: do you know that if you start typing the name then hit tab, itll finish it for you?
<maco> insmod: and itll even include the ": " for you
<insmod> that is cool
<insmod> thanks
<Abinadi> insmod, this is what I am getting when I try to kill pulseaudio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/569090/
<insmod> <maco>wrong
<maco> insmod: what client?
<maco> insmod: pidgin or empathy? they're the worst, so the most likely to fail at tab completion...
<Abinadi> insmod, almost any IRC client will do that for you
<test> maco: I went to the channel but they are complaining about sleeping
<xukun> device name is changed after I installed the OS on a new ssd disk. How do I find the correct raid1 disk to mount . sudo fdisk -l gives a lot of devices but I have no idea which one is the right one
<insmod> <Abinadi>looks stoped
<insmod> <maco>xchat
<maco> test: that was another american ;-)
<Abinadi> insmod, xchat works great
<insmod> <Abinadi>yes
<Jordan_U> insmod: Start typing the nick without the '<' and it will tab complete it.
<soreau> insmod: Just type sor and hit tab
<insmod> i see still not the way i am use to
<soreau> insmod: The default in xchat is a comma separator you can change in the settings preferences
<insmod> soreau: but tommorow i will be on bitchx
<soreau> insmod: Well how you just typed it looks great
<insmod> <soreau>thanks lot more work the highlight and click
<abhinav_singh> Jordan_U i have downloaded the script ..but what to pass as an argument to that script
<xukun> I have two disk made it a raid1 but they are not mounted. how do I find the right device to mount?
<Abinadi> insmod, it looks stopped to me too, but when I open the vm it gives me a warning that the audio device is not working and it grabs the NULL device
<ikonia> xukun: sudo fdisk -l will show your disks and partitions
<insmod> <Abinadi>then it is not pulse it is alsa or oss
<xukun> ikonia, that gives me a lot of info, it's very confusing and still don't sure which one is the one to mount
<ikonia> xukun: how many disks do you have in your system ?
<xukun> one ssd of 60gb and 2x2tb which is raid1 disks
<Sirion> is the blksize option important for gnome-mount ?
<xukun> ikonia, one ssd of 60gb and 2x2tb which is raid1 disks
<ikonia> xukun: how are they raided ?
<abhinav_singh> ikonia brother any help..i ahve download the script..but that argument should I pass to it
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: do what I told you to do, removing the 3rd party info from /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.d
<xukun> ikonia, I don't understand that. what do u mean?
<ikonia> xukun: where did you configure the raid on the disks, within ubuntu, or in the motherboard bios ?
<Abinadi> insmod, how do I find OSS, I've looked in the package manager?
<xukun> ikonia, ah it's software raid
<insmod> <Abinadi>it would be  alsa oss the combatibility package
<abhinav_singh> ikonia i have moved all the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d to some different directory ...i think it should work now ?
<nagel182> is here somebody who is good with apache2 and PHP? i need help and I desparete.
<satya> hello
<satya> if i tries to login with the user in ldap server, it says permission denied
<Jordan_U> abhinav_singh: What ppas have you used? I don't think ppa-purge currently works with 3rd party repositories that aren't ppas.
<nagel182> Okay. I have ubuntu 10.10. I installed apache2 Php mysql and phpmyadmin through the package handler. it worked after that I instaled Imagemagick , and imagick for PHP. than I installed mod_rewrite for appache2. I created a folder in /var/www/ called shimmie. I copied there my codes and  after setting up htaccess it worked fine.  url rewrite worked. thumbnails with imagick appeared along with normal images. Yesterday  I got another webpage
<nagel182>  project. but it required apache mod_ expires and mod_headers and installed it. And installed Xdebug for PHP.  after this I put  the  webpage to another /var/www/ folder called fashion. Now in fashion everything works as its needs to: url rewrite , expires.. everything. But now my original folder shimmi, doesnt works: no url rewrite, no imagick thumbnails nor the original image shows up.
<ikonia> xukun: is it ubuntu software raid, or software raid from the motherboard
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: re-run sudo apt-get update and make sure it doesn't show any 3rd party repos
<abhinav_singh> here is my sources.list http://pastebin.com/bTQCzd5Y and here is my source.list.d directory contents http://pastebin.com/gDc3jab8 ikonia Jordan_U
<LouisVuittonBags> Hello
<nagel182> pleeeeease someone...
<Senjai> nagel182?
<AbhijiT> nagel182, what is imagemagic and imagick?
<LouisVuittonBags> Hello again
<AbhijiT> hi LouisVuittonBags do you have any ubuntu question?
<LouisVuittonBags> yes
<AbhijiT> ask
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: you have losts of 3rd party repos in sources.d, I'd remove them
<Senjai> nagel182, what was your question?
<nagel182> imagemagick is a image manipulator program, and imagick is the API for it in PHP
<abhinav_singh> so well i have moved them to different directory...will not it help ikonia?
<nagel182> and my problem is that in one folder both of them works, but in another it doesnt
<nagel182> and this is my problem
<nagel182> Okay. I have ubuntu 10.10. I installed apache2 Php mysql and phpmyadmin through the package handler. it worked after that I instaled Imagemagick , and imagick for PHP. than I installed mod_rewrite for appache2. I created a folder in /var/www/ called shimmie. I copied there my codes and  after setting up htaccess it worked fine.  url rewrite worked. thumbnails with imagick appeared along with normal images. Yesterday  I got another webpage
<nagel182> <nagel182> <nagel182>  project. but it required apache mod_ expires and mod_headers and installed it. And installed Xdebug for PHP.  after this I put  the  webpage to another /var/www/ folder called fashion. Now in fashion everything works as its needs to: url rewrite , expires.. everything. But now my original folder shimmi, doesnt works: no url rewrite, no imagick thumbnails nor the original image shows up.
<FloodBot2> nagel182: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: they still show in that directory
<Jordan_U> abhinav_singh: I'm not sure when this feature was added, but in Ubuntu 10.10 Software Sources lists all repositories, and what packages were installed from each. Can you check if Applications > Ubuntu Software Center shows such a list at the top left?
<ikonia> nagel182: I suspect you have conflicting re-write rules
<abhinav_singh> no i again moved them to source.d to show you the directory content but now they are in different directory ikonia
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I asked what repositories abhinav_singh had.
<nagel182> and how can I configure that? and can we talk in PM ikonia?
<ikonia> ah, I thought they where still there
<abhinav_singh> no ikonia i have moved them to different directory
<ikonia> nagel182: the channel #httpd can explain apache re-write rules to you
<ikonia> nagel182: no need to pm me
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: re-run sudo apt-get update and make sure it doesn't look at external repos
<Senjai> !query | nagel182
<abhinav_singh> no Jordan_U i am using 10.04
<Senjai> !pm | nagel182
<ubottu> nagel182: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<nagel182> ikonia.. ok i go there but so far theywerent helpful ...
<ikonia> nagel182: work with it, they will help you
<Senjai> Jus ask your question, and wait
<Senjai> not so long of a question
<Senjai> shorten it
<abhinav_singh> here is the result of re run of apt-get update http://pastebin.com/3pRj18PD ikonia
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: that looks better, now follow insmods advice
<abhinav_singh> okay ikonia :) I wish now i am able to upgrade to 10.10 :)
<minotux> googleearth print "** is not gtk(2)" and then quit...., can anyone help?
<AbhijiT> minotux, get the latest version
<soreau> minotux: Which version of ubuntu?
<jrgill> what is a .l file?
<abhinav_singh> yes I have followed insmods advice ikonia
<breadcrumb> hi
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: try the upgrade then
<jrgill> im trying to run this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/get-edid.1.html
<jrgill> i downloaded it but dunno how to use it
<jrgill> i ungziped it, so now what?
<silverlightning> any moderators here?
<minotux> soreau, mine is kubuntu, how to see the version of it?
<silverlightning> sos --- ... ---
<ikonia> silverlightning:  try #ubuntu-ops
<cdbs> silverlightning: what do you want?
<soreau> minotux: Try lsb_release -a|grep -i code
<abhinav_singh> okay ikonia
<silverlightning> do you know the commands for login?
<ikonia> silverlightning: /join #ubuntu-ops
<satya> if i tries to login with the user in ldap server, it says permission denied
<minotux> soreau, ubuntu 11.04
<soreau> ! 11.04 | minotux
<ubottu> minotux: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<minotux> but I have installedkde-desktop andremove the gnome-desktop
<minotux> and I have removed all the gnome-* files...
<soreau> minotux: You need to go to #ubuntu+1 since natty isnt supported here yet
<minotux> soreau: so you mean I should disgrade to 10.10
<abhinav_singh> ikonia which version you are running?
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: many
<verac> *downgrade
<satya> cdbs: if i tries to login with the user in ldap server, it says permission denied
<jrgill> can someone please tell me how to use this?  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/get-edid.1.html
<soreau> minotux: If you want help here, you should be using 10.10 or any other officially released version
<abhinav_singh> wow :) ikonia
<RuslanPopov> re ppl
<cdbs> satya: sorry, I dunno
<satya> cdbs: okay
<ikonia> jrgill: what's the issue with it ?
<silverlightning> ikonia, only mods allowed there?
<ikonia> silverlightning: unless you have an issue
<jrgill> ikonia: i downloaded it and ungzipped it.  how do i use it?
<RuslanPopov> I install into computer two 2tb sata disks, enable bios raid support and the split them into raid1; how to use that raid into ubuntu 10.10?
<jrgill> itsa .l file
<ikonia> jrgill: use the deb
<ikonia> !info get-edid
<ubottu> Package get-edid does not exist in maverick
<jrgill> what is .l though?
<satya> login failde in the ldap server. permission denied. any seggestions guys
<ikonia> jrgill: it doesn't matter, use the deb
<verac> RuslanPopov: they'll probably just show up as one drive
<ikonia> !read-edid
<ikonia> !info read-edid
<ubottu> read-edid (source: read-edid): hardware information-gathering tool for VESA PnP monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-3.1 (maverick), package size 11 kB, installed size 80 kB
<soreau> jrgill: Just run get-edid
<jrgill> is it for an older ubuntu?  lucid?
<silverlightning> NickServ VERIFY REGISTER silverlightning tfrgueiirgkr
<silverlightning> hmm
<ikonia> jrgill: install the package "read-edid"
<verac> gj silverlightning ;)
<ikonia> jrgill: open the package manager, and install the package "read-edid" you can then use that command
<jrgill> i will but can you tell me what this is just so i know?
<abhinav_singh> again the same error ikonia
<ikonia> jrgill: it's another file type,
<jrgill> what file type...
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: Hmmm,
<ikonia> jrgill: run file against it
<jrgill> you can't just say what it is?
<ikonia> jrgill: can't you just install the package and run the command you want
<soreau> jrgill: Since you are the one interested, you should install it and find out
<abhinav_singh> I am sending you a file though IM please accept it ikonia
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: no thanks, I don't want a file
<RuslanPopov> verac: i though the same
<abhinav_singh> so any more help brother ikonia
<jrgill> ikonia: i can install it through the package manager, but i dont see why you cant explain what i found; im not an idiot.
<ikonia> jrgill: it's a man page, and if you read the info, you'd know it was a man page
<ikonia> jrgill: the fact that I told you how to find out what it was and you wouldn't do it, so I had to download it for you and see what it was suggests to the contrary
<jrgill> ikonia: if you had to download it, it suggests the contrary to you as well...
<RuslanPopov> verac: that is dmesg: http://dpaste.com/432777/
<soreau> -_-
<silverlightning> verac, I registered earlier this morning, and verified, but how do I login now after the initial registration process?
<satya> login failde in the ldap server. permission denied. any seggestions guys
<ubuntu_> whats up guys
<RuslanPopov> what partition table do I need to create for raid?
<soreau> ! attitude | jrgill
<ubottu> jrgill: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> jrgill: not at all, you'd be surprised how many people don't download the file correctly
<satya> login failed in the ldap server. permission denied. any seggestions guys
<ikonia> RuslanPopov: standard
<ikonia> satya: look at the logs on the ldap server, make sure it's getting the request
<RuslanPopov> linux sees these disks as separate device, does it normal?
<tlir> is there a minimal lamp stack ubuntu-based install? something under the 300mb footprint
<jrgill> just stating the facts
<ikonia> RuslanPopov: if you're using fakeraid, that is quite common
<abhinav_singh> any more help brother ikonia ...:P)
<RuslanPopov> ikonia, I am not sysadmin, I just setup raid in bios and then join disk in raid bios util
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: hard without more info, I suspect one of the many PPA's you where using has created a conflict that the upgrade manager can't resolve
<RuslanPopov> may be it was fakeraid
<ikonia> RuslanPopov: that is fakeraid
<RuslanPopov> so, I need to format them separately and then?
<ikonia> RuslanPopov: no, fakeraid is not a good technology to use with Linux as it's a Windows technology
<ikonia> !fakeraid | RuslanPopov
<ubottu> RuslanPopov: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<abhinav_singh> so what to do now bro ikonia :)
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: without more info it's hard, I'd suggest (unless you really want to work hard to debug it) a clean install, but in future limiting your use of 3rd party repos and PPA's
<brontoeee> how is fakeraid done on mac?
<ikonia> brontoeee: it's not
<RuslanPopov> heh
<brontoeee> ikonia, huh, you just select two drives with 'disk utility' and say make it raid0, and thats it
<brontoeee> ikonia, is that something else?
<jrgill> ikonia: how does someone download that file incorrectly?
<ikonia> brontoeee: yes, that's not fake raid
<RuslanPopov> if I understand right, I have to shut off raid support in bios, and work with them in ubuntu as separate devices with software raid?
<ikonia> jrgill: fail to unzip it properly
<ikonia> RuslanPopov: that is a good option
<RuslanPopov> fakeroot is good option or software raid?
<ikonia> fakeroot ?
<RuslanPopov> I just don't understand you clear
<ikonia> RuslanPopov: I don't understand you, what do you mean by fakeroot ?
<jo-erlend> I need to manually partition my disk with three partitions for use as space for raid and they need to start and end with sectors that are divisible by 4. How do I do that?
<ikonia> jo-erlend: why do they need to start / end with sectors divisible by 4 ?
<RuslanPopov> fakeraid
<ikonia> RuslanPopov: fake raid is not a good option on linux
<RuslanPopov> ok, I understand
<Kranix> I think I hit some keyboard shortcut accidentally, everything on my screen darkened a lot...
<jrgill> is there a package manager somewhere in gnome?  im on the live cd.
<jo-erlend> ikonia: because my disk uses 4KB sectors, but doesn't report it, so Linux assumes it uses 512B sectors. This has a tremendous impact on performance. It's upto ten times slower than it would be if it were partitioned properly, which Ubuntus installers are unable to do.
<brontoeee> Kranix, laptop?
<Kranix> Yes.
<ikonia> jo-erlend: you can change the block size on the file system
<jo-erlend> ikonia: that's not the same. That's only software. I'm talking about hardware.
<brontoeee> Kranix, mine has a blue function key names 'Fn', and if i press that + say f5 it gets darker, see if there is something like
<martijn_pc> hello
<ikonia> jo-erlend: use an advanced partition tool, such as fdisk which allows you to set start/end sectors
<brontoeee> that
<ikonia> jo-erlend: or parted
<jo-erlend> ikonia: yes, that much is clear to me. How, though, is another question.
<trijntje> Hi all, I used to be able to pull flash vids I watch in firefox from /tmp, but since a week or so they don't show up there any more. How can I determine where these vids are stored on my pc so I can save them for offline viewing?
<ikonia> jo-erlend: when you partition the disk you can set start/end sectors, use that option
<ikonia> jo-erlend: read the man page and documents also for more information
<Kranix> None of the F keys change the light level with Fn
<ray_> How do I register my nick on freenode?
<jrgill> is there a package manager in gnome or what?  i see software center but searching edid returns nothing.
<brontoeee> ray_, /msg nickserv help
<ikonia> jrgill: synaptic is the package manager and I told you the exact package name earlier
<ikonia> !register > RuslanPopov
<ubottu> RuslanPopov, please see my private message
<ikonia> oops
<ray_> There is also synaptic package manager
<ikonia> !register > ray_
<ubottu> ray_, please see my private message
<RuslanPopov> ok
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kranix> Yes, System > Administation > Synaptic Package Manager
<RuslanPopov> Ikonia what this registration is for?
<ikonia> RuslanPopov: wasn't for you, sorry
<jrgill> ok good
<RuslanPopov> ok
<gaurav_help> what is gnome
<ikonia> gaurav_help: desktop environment
<ikonia> gaurav_help: www.gnome.org
<Mkman> Bom Dia!
<gaurav_help> can i install this on my ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop edition
<ikonia> gaurav_help: gnome is the desktop you are using in ubuntu 10.10
<brontoeee> gaurav_help, gnome is a part of standard ubuntu
<gaurav_help> so can i update my gnome version
<ikonia> gaurav_help: you don't need to
<eubey> can someone look over an iptables config for me? Trying to secure a cloud-based webserver, current iptables causes FTP to fail to retrieve directory listing http://pastebin.com/najfH41F
<ikonia> eubey: #netfilter is a good channel for iptables
<gaurav_help> is there is any diffrence in desktop edition or in netbook edition
<ikonia> gaurav_help: yes, the desktop
<[thor]> netbook edition uses "Unity" instead of "gnome-panel"
<Euthanasia> hello people
<brontoeee> netbook comes with classic desktop as well i think
<amit> channel for fedora?
<eubey> ikonia, netfilter is dead
<ray_> Can you find out if Ray is register?, I have been coming here unregistered.
<ikonia> eubey: it's not
<ikonia> ray_: ask in #freenode
<amit> some one tell me channel for fedora
<Euthanasia> i have a question. i have a local disk NTFS format. how do i call that disk when i am trying to specify a path in the terminal ?
<ikonia> amit: #fedora
<greenmang0> amit: \#fedora
<amit> thanx
<[thor]> Euthanasia: can you access the disk through the gui? i mean to say is it mounted?
<gaurav_help> i am using desktop nut i have laptop
<ikonia> gaurav_help: that's fine
<gaurav_help> which is best for me
<Euthanasia> yes
<Euthanasia> it is mounted
<ikonia> gaurav_help: use what you like, the desktop is fine
<[thor]> Euthanasia: try " ls /media
<gaurav_help> ya i am quite fine with my desktop
<irong33k> linux mint keeps on hanging after every minute
<Euthanasia> k
<irong33k> is there a flaw ?
<ikonia> irong33k: we don't support mint here
<[thor]> Euthanasia: without " obviously
<gaurav_help> but there is diffrence in gnome they have any other desktop enviroment
<ikonia> !mint | irong33k
<ubottu> irong33k: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<gaurav_help> what is gnome shell
<Euthanasia> nope
<ikonia> gaurav_help: it's unavailable at this time, look on gnome.org for gnome info
<Euthanasia> its not workin
<jo-erlend> I am about to partition my disk manually for raid. What do I need to do? Is there any special kinds of filesystems I need, or will the installer be able to use just normal partitions without me doing anything special in advance_
<dcamps> hi, I have ubuntu 10.04 with a luks encrypted partition. I would like grub to show me a screen at boot time to select between different kernels installed, however such screen does not appear. I have grub-2 and have run sudo grub-update. Any idea of what could be wrong?
<Euthanasia> i`m trying to run a game with wine... and i cant get the command right..
<ikonia> jo-erlend: are youusing software or hardware raid ?
<Euthanasia> like the file path
<ikonia> Euthanasia: try #winehq
<jo-erlend> ikonia: mdadm.
<greenmang0> dcamps: press Shift when system boots
<redGoat> dcamps: Hold SHIFT to get grub2 option.
<Euthanasia> nothing happened
<ikonia> jo-erlend: then you'll need to use the alternative installer disk, and you don't need anything special in terms of file system
<dcamps> thanks i'll try now
<ikonia> Euthanasia: try the channel #winehq
<gaurav_help> which version i am using of gnome in ubuntu 10.10
<Euthanasia> kay
<ikonia> gaurav_help: 2.X
<brontoeee> Euthanasia, df -h should return some paths as well for example
<greenmang0> Euthanasia: are you sure your NTFS partition is mounted ? try mount command
<jo-erlend> ikonia: I can set the start and end sectors for partitions in the installer? I havent seen that, I think.
<ikonia> jo-erlend: , as I said you need to use an advanced partition tool for that, such as fdisk or parted
<gaurav_help> it this is latest version
<ikonia> gaurav_help: no
<jo-erlend> ikonia: yes, but once Ive partitioned it, I can just start the installer and select those partitions for use as space for raid?
<ikonia> jo-erlend: correct
<gaurav_help> which is the latest can i install tat
<ikonia> gaurav_help:  you are using the latest you can install
<jo-erlend> ikonia: great. Now. How do I select start and end sectors? They just must not overlap, is that it? I can have gaps?
<ikonia> jo-erlend: I've told you if you are going to this level of detail you need to read up on how to use the advanced partitioning tools
<ikonia> jo-erlend: use eithe fdisk or parted, both are capable
<gaurav_help> as u told me tat gnome shell is not available in ubuntu10.10
<jo-erlend> ikonia: I know what to use. I dont know which sectors to use and how to find the total number of sectors.
<brontoeee> Euthanasia, df -h should return some paths as well for example
<pwillman> I need some hand on installing 10.10 via Wubi, it installs the first part at windows but then, after reboot, it says part of install can't be found...
<ikonia> gaurav_help: correct
<brontoeee> ups
<ikonia> jo-erlend: that is avaialble within the partition tool, if you learn how to use it you can query the disk
<silverlightning> partisjonsprogrammet er ganske enkelt å bruke
<fx> nick yarekt
<gaurav_help> which desktop enviromrnt is good i seen some video but i never seen tat type of menu i think tat is on notebook edition
<ikonia> silverlightning: this channel is for English language only please.
<ikonia> gaurav_help: gnome desktop is fine
<gaurav_help> thanks
<jo-erlend> silverlightning: I can figure that part out. Can I just choose sectors randomly? Ive never partitioned a disk for use with 4KB sectors.
<gaurav_help> is there any great themes expect bisigi themes
<gaurav_help> which i install
<ikonia> gaurav_help: look on gnome-look.org
<brontoeee> gaurav_help, better find that video, installing stuff like multiple dekstops is not what you want
<gaurav_help> thanks
<yarekt> Hi everyone. I wonder if you could help me. I need to put a hostname as an environment variable, which has to go to /etc/environment but from what i read that file does not execute any script stuff, is that true?
<ikonia> yarekt: just do HOSTNAME=`hostname` in your .bash_profile
<gaurav_help> how can i change my defualt directory of terminal which open /home/gaurav but i want to change it over /home/gaurav/desktop/java
<silverlightning> jo-erlend½
<yarekt> ikonia, it has to go into /etc/environment because its needed by apache, not only by shell scripts
<jo-erlend> silverlightning?
<silverlightning> jo-erlend could just be repalced with only?
<silverlightning> sorry
<gaurav_help> abhi kuch zayda hi bzy hu
<gaurav_help> baugi
<ikonia> yarekt: sorry, why does it need to go into /etc/environment
<gaurav_help> soory
<silverlightning> maybe there is a better paritioning software
<gaurav_help> how can i change my defualt directory of terminal which open /home/gaurav but i want to change it over /home/gaurav/desktop/java
<yarekt> ikonia, because apache, on startup, reads that file. I'm not comfortable with having it source any other files
<jo-erlend> silverlightning: I dont think the tool is the problem. I just dont know how to choose the correct sectors in order to get a correctly aligned partition table.
<ikonia> yarekt: apache won't read that file, why does apache need a hostname variable ?
<greenmang0> hello friends, i am using latest ubuntu on my old macbook ... the sound is working fine but when i plugin the headphone in the audio jack.. i don't hear any sound what can be the problem?
<greenmang0> headphones are working fine ;)
<gaurav_help> how can i change my defualt directory of terminal which open /home/gaurav but i want to change it over /home/gaurav/desktop/java anyone
<greenmang0> type > cd /home/gaurav/Desktop/java in terminal
<greenmang0> gaurav_help: ^^
<gaurav_help> how can i change my defualt directory of terminal which open /home/gaurav but i want to change it over /home/gaurav/desktop/java
<ikonia> gaurav_help: changing the default is tricky as it opens your home directory by default
<jubei> I'm trying to compile a library (GLFW) and I get GL/glx.h: No such file or directory
<yarekt> ikonia, ok, ill rephrase, I need it to be in /etc/environment , so all the PHP applications have the envvars set. I cannot modify the PHP applications
<ikonia> jubei: install the correct header packages
<ikonia> yarekt: php won't read enviornment variables
<jubei> ikonia, uuhm... what would those be?
<ikonia> yarekt: give you give a real life example of your problem please.
<[thor]> greenmang0: check the Hardware Output tab in your sound config (right-clicking the sound icon in the panel) for "Connector:"
<yarekt> ikonia, in /etc/environment: SERVER_ENV='test1'; in PHP define('SERVER_ENV', getenv('SERVER_ENV'));
<pwillman> Installing ubuntu desktop 10.10 via Wubi causes trouble for me, when it's installed as windows program. After reboot when it should start installing the .iso it states that .iso can't be found...
<ikonia> yarekt: that should be set in the env of the user executing the script
<jo-erlend> are sectors and cylinders the same_
<ikonia> no
<mwaijandeg> how can i change the the login screen appearence in ubuntu?
<jrgill> how does kde compare to gnome nowadays?  i havent used windows managers in a few years.
<mwaijandeg> ny1 can help me
<ikonia> jrgill: try them out, it's personal taste
<yarekt> ikonia, the PHP is executed by apache
<ikonia> yarekt: setup the apache users env if possible then
<yarekt> ikonia, and we also have some PHP cli scripts which are executed by multiple shell users
<ikonia> yarekt: then get those users to source the environment file
<mwaijandeg> i have downloaded the new archiver containing new screens
<yarekt> ikonia, the environment file?
<ikonia> yarekt: /etc/enviornment
<mwaijandeg> if any1 knows let me know plz
<jo-erlend> ikonia: can you recommend a channel that can help me partition my disks so I can install Ubuntu?
<mwaijandeg> i want to i wanna customize appearance
<ikonia> jo-erlend: no sorry, although I don't know why you won't accept the default
<mwaijandeg> the default?
<mwaijandeg> just curious1
<yarekt> ikonia, thats what we have right now. but I have to hardcode the variables for each server, id like them to be picked up from hostname and IP address right in /etc/environment, so that when anything sources it they will be automatically available for all
<jo-erlend> ikonia: because that gives my sata drives a maximum speed of 30MB/s. And theyre really fast disks.
<mwaijandeg> i wanna c new look
<ikonia> jo-erlend: I doubt it will affect it that much,
<jrgill> so this is what get-edid says.  idk how xrandr is getting its initial modes.  http://pastebin.com/MWi1vHnq
<mwaijandeg> ..........
<ikonia> yarekt: you should be able to do HOSTNAME=`hostname` as when the shell sources it it should work
<yarekt> ikonia, in /etc/environment ?
<karlo94> how I can grep or cut or else all after some word?
<jo-erlend> ikonia: really? Reports say it will, for some operations, slow the disk access down by up to 25x.
<ikonia> jo-erlend: I doubt that very much
<sier> viva la Linux Unix Solaris !
<ikonia> sier: please don't, this is a support channel only
<kneko> hi all
<sier> hello
<jo-erlend> ikonia: why do you doubt that? Linux has to manually recalculate every single write operation. Its true. I just need to find out how to find the correct sectors to start with. And seing as fdisk uses cylinders, I need to find out how to convert that.
<jo-erlend> ikonia: another problem with Ubuntus default installer, is that it creates overlapping filesystems, which is a seriously bad thing.
<ikonia> jo-erlend: do what you wish, I just know from experience on home user situations it won't be the issue
<ikonia> jo-erlend: it shouldn't create overlaps, if it does that is a bug and report it
<jo-erlend> ikonia: its well known.
<mwaijandeg> somebody in certain forum told me to use tweak
<mwaijandeg> let me see
<sier> someone help me please  humm using opencobol?
<sier> in linux
<ikonia> jo-erlend: can you show me the bug report for it please ?
<jo-erlend> ikonia: I dont have a link to it here, because I just deleted my partitions.
<erUSUL> sier: sudo apt-get install open-cobol
<crow2> i copy two config file i changed before into lynx-cur/ ,but when i run lynx, it says can not find lynx.cfg and lynx.lss . i am sure that i copy two file from my last ubuntu system,
<jo-erlend> ikonia: if you look at the log for #Ubuntu-bugs a few hours ago, youll find a link to it there.
<ikonia> jo-erlend: ok, well manually partition
<kneko> just loaded Ubuntu on my dying ms dos laptop and it has given it new life.
<ikonia> jo-erlend: but don't worry about sector sizes
<yarekt> ikonia, it doesnt execute the $() or ``, it just sets it to `hostname`
<yarekt> ikonia, literal
<ikonia> yarekt: how dissapointing
<sier> but configuration
<jo-erlend> ikonia: how can I not worry about that? If I dont know where to end the first partition, then I wont know where its safe to start the other.
<halvor> hello
<ikonia> jo-erlend: use gparted in the installer in manual mode, it will not let you overlap
<tr3nton> hi all..
<halvor> does anyone know what to do with the bluetooth settings if it seems to be okay, but the computer is not visible for other gadgets and can't see other gadgets
<halvor> ?
<tr3nton> can someone recommend a screen shoot tool that will work when in a context menu?
<jo-erlend> ikonia: gparted doesnt allow me to specify start and end sectors though, does it?
<ikonia> jo-erlend: no, but as I said don't worry about it, just worry about sizing
<halvor> dmesg says: btusb_bulk_complete: hci0 urb f7128b80 failed to resubmit (1)
<tr3nton> !screensho
<tr3nton> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<halvor> <tr3nton> ever tried pressing print screen?
<tr3nton> yeah
<tr3nton> it doesn't work
<halvor> and?
<tr3nton> when im in a menu
<erUSUL> tr3nton: d a screenshot with a timeout ?
<poss> hey folks, ready for the next chapter in the poss saga?
<yarekt> ikonia, thanks for your help
<tr3nton> normally when you press print screen. the dialog appear asking to save or copy to clip board
<jo-erlend> ikonia: if the partitions start with the usual 63, then write performance gets reduced by 60-90%. I _need_ to start with sectors that are divisible by four.
<tr3nton> but in the case of being active on a menu, nothing happens
<brontoeee> a little untested hack to open terminal at specific location might be: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=243332&postcount=6
<mrb260478> hi just needed help of samba server
<ikonia> jo-erlend: it won't won't make a visible different unless you have hi iops on things like a fibre channel array
<ikonia> the nacked eye won't see that sort of thing
<brontoeee> to someone who asked that before
<tr3nton> seems to be the same for the gnome menu, and context menus
<poss> So in previous episodes we discovered that our hero had been trying to update a ubuntu 9.10 installation to 10.04, however the update failed and the computer restarted, upon restarting the computer would nto start and reported a kernel error
<mrb260478> hi any body
<halvor> <tr3nton> then use what <erUSUL> adviced, a timeout
<mickster04> hey guys is there a guide for how to fix grub when installing ubuntu 10.10 to a second hdd
<tr3nton> oh right. sorry.
<mrb260478> problem : slow copy and fast paste on samba share
<ikonia> !grub2> mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04, please see my private message
<halvor> how to solve this problem with bluetooth? btusb_bulk_complete: hci0 urb f7128b80 failed to resubmit (1)
<poss> in response to this situation our hero burnt off a live cd and set about installing 10.04 alongside the existing install
<poss> this also failed
<ikonia> poss: please just state issues, rather than talk as if you're in a book
<mickster04> why does grb not install correctly?
<poss> its rather hard to explain without background
<ikonia> poss: then explain the background, without being in a book
<jo-erlend> ikonia: You _do_ notice that. Its a radical reduction in speed. Windows 7 boots in about fifteen seconds. Ubuntu boots in 1 minute 30 seconds. That should tell you something.
<poss> I am currently forced to use live cd as the operating system as ubuntu will not install and the existing ubuntu installation reports kernel panic.  However, the live cd freezes every half an hour or so
<ikonia> jo-erlend: that's utter nosense, ubuntu will not boot in 1 minute 30 seconds
<halvor> so nobody knows anything about such bluetooth nonsense?
<OomElvis> Q: i want to delete all exim4 packages, i.e. every package starting with 'exim4'
<OomElvis> 'exim4-'
<jo-erlend> ikonia: my internal drives is about as fast as a fast memory stick when using Ubuntu.
<ikonia> jo-erlend: if it's booting in 1.30 seconds your disk block size is not the issue
<OomElvis> any wildcard i can use for that?
<mrb260478> is anybody listening
<jo-erlend> ikonia: youre right. The problem is that Linux needs to recalculate every single disk operation because its a 4096B disk and not a 512B disk.  I dont understand why you refuse to believe that.
<mrb260478> helppp
<poss> I have run system diagnostics as best I could and have determined: grub memory test runs fine. The live cd works fine on another computer and will install completely on another computer.  I have swapped out the cd drive and the hard drive
<ikonia> jo-erlend: because I've done a large ammount of work with this, that's why I refuse to accept it
<poss> i have run ubuntu system testing off the live cd, it reported no errors
<mickster04> mrb260478: that's not a problem
<tr3nton> ok. that works a treat. ;-) apps > metacity > keybinding_commands -> command_window_screenshot ... add argument --delay=3 at the end for a 3 sec delay.
<tr3nton> in gconf-editor
<poss> So Ubuntu will not install, and the exisiting ubuntu installation will not boot
<ikonia> poss: that sounds like a hardware error of some sort if you have a kernel panic and the livecd is freezing
<erUSUL> jo-erlend: linux dos not have to do anything it is the disk firmware what does that if you are using the disk in compatibility mode
<jo-erlend> ikonia: really? Because the hardware vendors are so aware of this that they actually write how to partition for Windows XP and Windows 7 on the harddisk. It even has a jumper to support Windows XP. In Linux, though, we have to manually do this, otherwise it gets seriously slow. The Advanced Format is supposed to increase efficiency, so this is terribly annoying.
<mickster04> mrb260478: that is not a problem....
<yarekt> poss, there must be something wrong with your machine that none of the tests have picked up
<ikonia> jo-erlend: carry on as you wish, I disagree and do not wish to argue it
<jo-erlend> erUSUL: it works well if you just make sure the partitions start with sectors that are divisible by four.
<sacarlson> poss: did you try turn off all built in devices from bios and remove all unneeded hardware to attempt to isolate if it's hardware rellated?  maybe post your sudo lshw | pastebinit
<jo-erlend> ikonia: this is fact. There is nothing to agree or disagree about.
<ikonia> jo-erlend: there is
<erUSUL> jo-erlend: all recent ( 10.10 ) disk utilities ( parted fdisk etc ) know how to round sectors for optimal performance
<jo-erlend> ikonia: a link for you, randomly chosen. If you want, I will be happy to provide you with a thousand links. http://www.switched.com/2010/03/12/new-hard-drives-could-spell-trouble-for-xp-users?icid=sphere_blogsmith_inpage_engadget
<erUSUL> jo-erlend: plenty of info here https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_4_KiB_sector_issues
<ikonia> jo-erlend:  thank you, as I've said I disagree with what you are saying, and don't wish to discuss it further
<erUSUL> jo-erlend: specialy the utilities section here https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_4_KiB_sector_issues#L-2._Userspace_tools_status_.28thanks_to_Karel_Zak.5B13.5D.29
<ikonia> jo-erlend: the tools I have suggested are capable of doing what you want, research how to use them and good luck
<jo-erlend> erUSUL: the problem, as I stated, is that Linux firmly believes that this is a 512B disk, not a 4096B one, so it optimizes for a condition that is utterly false.
<poss> Thing is sacarison, this computer has been running fine for over a year, it was not until i ran ubuntu update that anything went wrong at all, and now everything is screwed. Now it does look like a hardware problem, but if it is then it was obviously brought on by the update, would you agree?
<mrb260478> when i  copy 80mb file from windows to samba share folder it is copied at average speed of 5mb/sec, but when i copy same file from samba share folder to windows it is copied in 2mb/sec speed why is this happenning any answer's please
<ikonia> poss: no I would not agree
<ikonia> poss: it is probably just a hardware failure,
<jo-erlend> ikonia:... fdisk uses cylinders. I have no idea how to convert cylinders to sectors and vice versa. If youve done alot of work with this, why cant you at least point me in the right direction?
<poss> that happened to coincide with a system update?
<ikonia> jo-erlend: you seem good at using google, the info is available
<jo-erlend> ikonia: what do I search for?
<ikonia> poss: maybe the update reboot
<mickster04> !pm | mrb260478
<ubottu> mrb260478: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ikonia> jo-erlend: fdisk or parted guides/info
<mickster04> mrb260478: probably because of windows
<ikonia> jo-erlend: heads/cylinders block conversion
<mrb260478> ok i am new don't know much about irc
<mrb260478> because of windows means
<brontoeee> mrb260478, how about ftp speed?
<przemasu> Hi. It's me again. Somebody told me to change to "blank-only" to disable screen turning off. It doesn't work. I tried to change options in power management, gconfig-editor and BIOS. Maybe somebody know how to disable turning TV off. I'm using PC, not laptop
<mrb260478> can i tweak on windows or in ubuntu
<mrb260478> ftp too has the same problem
<mrb260478> speed reduces for copy from samba
<yarekt> przemasu, setterm -powerdown 0; setterm -powersave Off; setterm -blank 0
<brontoeee> mrb260478, how about not using samba and test ftp speed?
<mickster04> so how come grub breaks on a fresh install, when ubuntu is on a second hdd?
<mrb260478> i need to use samba
<erUSUL> jo-erlend: please read the wiki page i linked. check the version of utilities you are using. use a gpt partition table and recent enough fdisk and gparted
<Arney> im still having the squashfs error, now I installed and md5'ed everything to no avail
<mrb260478> as i use ubuntu as file server
<mrb260478> has it something to do with sysctl.conf
<mickster04> mrb260478: well just copy files rather than pasting them?
<poss> ok, so what kind of thing would cause an intermittent freezing of the live disc?  what am i looking for?
<ikonia> mickster04: doubtful
<ikonia> poss: generic hardware problem, ram/cpu/psu/drives
<brontoeee> mrb260478, yes and you need to use windows as well, you poor guy, i suggested to check the speed with some other 'protocol', thats it, so you have some sort of values to compare to
<mickster04> ikonia: what is?
<pwillman> Someone can advice me on 10.10 desktop installation problems?
<Graet|> poss cd drive failure would be where i look first
<ikonia> mickster04: sorry, that was for mrb260478
<mickster04> !someone | pwillman
<ubottu> pwillman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mickster04> ikonia: kk
<przemasu> I forgot : TV is connected by S-Video, not D-SUB or something like this
<poss> I have tried two different internal cd drives and an external usb cd drive same issue
<poss> so i think cd drive is out
<mrb260478> i need to use samba server for copy as well as paste
<yarekt> przemasu, is it, errr, are you viewing the terminal on your TV?
<przemasu> yes
<gaurav_help> how to install themes
<yarekt> przemasu, then my above answer still stands
<gaurav_help> tar.gz file
<ikonia> !themes | gaurav_help
<ubottu> gaurav_help: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<erUSUL> gaurav_help: drag and drop the tar.gz file over the System>Preferences>appearance|| themes dialog window
<pwillman> Anyone figured out why 10.10 desktop refuses to install .iso on ntfs with windows vista 64bit?
<elricL> pwillman: Install it on ext4
<sinisterstuf> pwillman, I don't think you should install Ubuntu on an ntfs filesystem
<mickster04> pwillman: that doesn't make sense, what are you trying to achieve? burn the ISO or install ubuntu on ntfs
<jo-erlend> erUSUL: ... The problem isnt the tools. The problem is that I need to specify sectors manually because Linux believes my harddisk uses 512B sectors, when in reality it uses 4096B. And I dont know how to calculate this.
<sinisterstuf> pwillman, ext4 is recommended
<mickster04> jo-erlend: *4?
<jo-erlend> mickster04: what does that mean?
<gaurav_help> ikonia: i just downlaod login screen from gnome theme but i dont know how to install
<ikonia> gaurav_help: you can't change hte login screen
<mickster04> jo-erlend: multiply by four?
<sinisterstuf> gaurav_help, what login program did it say the theme was for?
<gaurav_help> ohhh thanks
<sinisterstuf> ikonia, you can't change the login screen? what?
<gaurav_help> sinisterstuff :Login screen
<jarreboum> Hello, I have lost my /home due to a stupid manipulation. I made a thread about it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1690690 but I'm afraid no one notice because of the huge amount of replies. Maybe someone here can help me?
<ikonia> sinisterstuf: a log of the gdm cusomistations have been locked
<ikonia> "lot"
<sinisterstuf> gaurav_help, in IRC you can press tab to autocomplete nicknames
<viggy_prabhu> hi friends, I remember an ebook was released under CC by SA for the basics of Ubuntu for newbies
<sinisterstuf> ikonia, i changed mine just yesterday, by customisation though, not by installation of a theme
<poss> Ok sacarlson here is that sudo lshw pastebin you asked for http://pastebin.com/TCVDj8ZH
<viggy_prabhu> Can anybody please share the link of the ebook
<sinisterstuf> ikonia, gaurav_help to my knowledge the same themes that are used by GNOME are usable by GDM
<ikonia> sinisterstuf: they are not, gdm is a seperate component
<erUSUL> jo-erlend: yes; you are using a drive that uses 4KB phisical sectors but tell theOS it is 512B for compatibility. it is explained in the wiki the problems that this causes and what is the solution. align the partitions to the first MB something newer tools know how to do it
<jo-erlend> mickster04: 182401 cylinders * 4 = 729604 sectors? 729604 sectors * 4096 = 2988457984 Bytes? This is a 1.5TB disk...
<pwillman> I used wubi install software to get it installed under windowd, but after first boot it says that .iso is unavailable
<NielsMkn> :O
<NielsMkn> I had the same problem once
<sinisterstuf> ikonia, gaurav_help to change the appearance settings of GDM type the following in a terminal: sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/
<gaurav_help> i just download a theme tat was install but when i activate tat its shows me u don't install icons but i am seeing tat icin folder is inside tat
<poss> So any ideas where I should look next for hardware failure?
<pwillman> And if I use iso burned to cd, it doesn't find my hdd
<sinisterstuf> gaurav_help, then log out to change the settings
<ikonia> poss: it could be ram/cpu/psu/disks anything
<sinisterstuf> gaurav_help, when you are done login again and type in a terminal: sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<jo-erlend> erUSUL: the problem is that I dont have an operating system and I cant spend hours installing ubuntu just to get a partition editor so I can install ubuntu one more time. It would take all day.
<sinisterstuf> gaurav_help, that's pretty much the only theming you can do to GDM, if you want to do more you'll have to install a different login manager like SLiM
<poss> ikonia, it is not my computer, it is my uncles computer, i just hit update and now im stuck fixing it, please, I am just asking where to look next, i've been working on this for days
<erUSUL> jo-erlend: becouse an ubuntu or any other recent linux livecd is so hard to get ...
<ikonia> poss: I've just told you what it could be,
<poss> anything.
<poss> incredibly useful
<sinisterstuf> pwillman, I recommend you to avoid using wubi install, it is preferable to put the CD in and reboot to boot from the Ubuntu CD so that Ubuntu does the installing instead of Windows!
<ikonia> poss: don't get smart, it could be anyone of those core components, set about testing them
<jarreboum> my, I go unnoticed here too. Oh well. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1690690
<poss> ok, i've already tested the hard drives, one was failing so i took it out, the remaining one reports no problems. I've run a full grub mem diagnostic, it came back clean that leaves cpu and power supply, and i have no idea how to test those
<ikonia> poss: how long did your memtest take ?
<poss> about an hour
<ikonia> poss: it should take about 18-24 hours to run a full set of tests
<pwillman> Sinisterstuf, yeah, i tried that, but then ubuntu can't find my hdd... Only my usb hdd which I use as backup device
<jo-erlend> erUSUL: can you explain what this means? For 4KiB physical sector offset-by-one drives, PSS is 4096, LSS 512 and AOFF 3584 and with n of 7 the above becomes,
<ikonia> poss: you need to let it run for multiple passes
<poss> o.O
<poss> woah ok
<poss> well then I'll do that
<poss> thankyou
<ikonia> poss: there are some good guides on the net about how to use memtest
<sinisterstuf> pwillman, if it is Ubuntu 10.10 it might have small text at the bottom saying there are other partitions (eg. Windows partitions) that are hidden and to use the Advanced partitioning tool to view them
<ikonia> poss: there are also good guides on the net to test things like psu/cpu/ram/overheating problems/voltage stablility issues etc
<erUSUL> jo-erlend: no; i can not. i am not a storage hardware engeenier nor i do have to writte ata drivers for the linux kernel. others take care of that for me. but i quote « Overall, distributions being released after Spring of 2010 with the updated tools shouldn't have much problem aligning and dealing with 4KiB physical sector drives. If you are working on or testing a distro, please make sure all storage related tools are up-to-date and aligning disks pr
<yarekt> poss, ubuntu install can never break the hardware, if you unplug everything except CDRom, CPU, Memory and PSU and if the Live CD still freezes, then its a hw problem for sure. The do come at most unsuspecting times
<pwillman> Sinisterstuf, oh I need to check it again then when I get home from work. I hope that works like that... Thank you for your help.
<sinisterstuf> jarreboum, unfortunately I'm really unfamiliar with your problem, the only thing I can think of is to install testdisk or photorec to try to recover your data that way, even after formatting a drive, data from that drive can usually still be recovered (I've done it with those tools)
<sinisterstuf> pwillman, you're welcome, I hope that solves your problem, it hides them to stop you from accidentally reformatting your windows partition etc.
<mys> Ubuntu Maverick :Hi , I'm chrooting an application from my laptop to my netbook on the same network(same ip address) and I always get :  export DISPLAY=:0.0
<mys>  then  minitube: cannot connect to X server :0.0 .I already disabled the nolisten tcp on my kdm configuration .Could somebody help me , please.
<jarreboum> thank you sinisterstuf
<sinisterstuf> jarreboum, you're welcome, I hope that helps
<ikonia> mys: you can't do that from within a chroot
<ikonia> mys: it will be running the binaries of your chroot against the running display of your X server outside the chroot
<jo-erlend> erUSUL: I am trying to install 10.04. But I dont suppose the new distros have a database of all harddisks, or do they? Otherwise, how would they know that this is a 4096B disk when it doesnt say so?
<pwillman> Sinisterstuf, and ubuntu understands sata drives right?
<sinisterstuf> pwillman, that's right
<mys> Thanks for your quick answer ikonia .why I did succeded to do it with a Xephyr and another X display .I want to display an application of the chroot on my current X display.
<pwillman> Sinisterstuf, cool, thank you for help
<ikonia> mys: your environment within the chroot for 0:0 is the consoles that's already running outside your chroot
<sinisterstuf> pwillman, you're welcome :)
<Arney> My ubuntu installation fails just as badly when I have my usb inserted, as when I do not
<mys> ikonia: ? .I don't care which cli commands I have to type , It's just that I want to display a gui app from the chroot on the X display I 'm currently using.If you could be so kind to explain me the right steps, it would be so welcome.
<ania> join #poland
<ania> #join
<erUSUL> jo-erlend: ok; it looks like you made up your mind and nothing i say is going to change it.
<erUSUL> ania: /join #poland
<Bilz> hello. how do i get the size of a directory through the terminal?? ls -s doesnt give it
<erUSUL> Bilz: du -hs dir/
<Bilz> erUSUL, thanks
<yarekt> Does anyone know how of a file which i can put an environment variable for *every* process on the system which can also do bash type shell expansions `command` ?
<yarekt> including thouse that run init.d scripts
<gaurav_help> i have file with name .tar.gz but when i installing it shows me error when i am insatlling in themes it is theme packages .. its shows me can move directory
<Arney> fuck my life. There was an sd card stub on my laptop, linux thought that that was the usb. So it didnt find any files
<sinisterstuf> what manpage gives info about signals eg SIGKILL, SIGTERM etc.?
<red2kic> gaurav_help: Look in ~/.themes
<psycho_oreos> !language| Arney
<ubottu> Arney: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<erUSUL> !language
<erUSUL> sinisterstuf: man kill
<nagel182> hello again..
<sinisterstuf> erUSUL, perfect, thanks!
<erUSUL> sinisterstuf: what info are you looking for?
<nagel182> is here any apache2 guru?
<sinisterstuf> erUSUL, I just wanted to find out more about the numbers and what commands they correspond to
<erUSUL> nagel182: probably more in #httpd
<thornbird> @sinisterstuff:  You can try kill -l on your command-line.
<sacarlson> poss: even if memtest passes I would try at least reposition your mem sims to opposite positions if that fails try run with just one sim instead of two if both sims fail individualy and all other devices are disabled then I"m out of ideas
<gaurav_help> red2kic, i installed but its showing required icon theme is not installed but i see the icons folder r inside tat
<jarreboum> fyi I just did a fsck on my faulty disk. After a little struggle, it apparently retrieved successfully my /home partition. I'm rebooting now, wish me luck.
<red2kic> gaurav_help: It should go in ~/.icons
<red2kic> gaurav_help: The theme you downloaded -- The author did not do it properly.
<sinisterstuf> thornbird, what is the -l option for?
<red2kic> gaurav_help: Or you didn't read the README.txt (if any).
<LikesFruit> i just installed the restricted drives on ubuntu 10.10. then i run the command sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart, so the changes would take effect. but the GUI does not show backup how can i remove what i did via the terminal. i do not want to restart my computer becuase i am using the live CD
<thornbird> kill -l will list all the signals supported on your system.
<sinisterstuf> thornbird, cool, thanks!
<thornbird> No problem.
<pingfloyd> nooooooooooooobs!!!!!!!
<XLV> anyone can help with transferring a ubuntu 10.10 64bit installation to a new hdd? i transfered it from a 640GB to a 2TB hdd, along with two ntfs partitions, one 257GB xp that remained, one win7 64 that was grown to 1.4TB, and the linux that was grown to 100GB and a 4GB swap partition.. now i just cant get grub to install correctly
<jkprg> Hi. I have limited speed per connection. Do you know any tool that can download file through HTTP in several parallel streams with offset? Thx
<XLV> jkprg, crude solution, but try orbit downloader through wine
<Odaym> when i see a "c" in "ls -l"
<Odaym> that means....
<Odaym> i know the word
<Odaym> l is link
<sinisterstuf> jkprg, read the manpage for wget, there's a chance it might have a solution for you, it's very flexible
<yarekt> jkprg, axel
<Odaym> - is file, d is dir..
<erUSUL> Odaym: character device
<Odaym> character device
<Odaym> ok
<Odaym> and b is BLOCK device
<erUSUL> !info axel | XLV
<ubottu> XLV: axel (source: axel): light download accelerator - console version. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1 (maverick), package size 50 kB, installed size 216 kB
<jkprg> thx guys
<yarekt> sinisterstuf, jkprg, wget cant do it, and neither can curl
<erUSUL> !details | XLV
<ubottu> XLV: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> !details | jkprg
<ubottu> jkprg: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> sorry
<erUSUL> jkprg: the axel info was mweant for you. axel can do multithreath connections
 * erUSUL needs more coffee
<sinisterstuf> ^
<XLV> erUSUL, well, what more details? i tried everything i know, checked UUIDs, tried installing grub with grub-install /dev/sda, it produced no errors, but on the next boot i was dropped to a grub shell
<yarekt> there is a newer one than axel tho, but the name escapes me
<erUSUL> XLV: with no error message?
<XLV> erUSUL, no error message, just a grub shell
<sacarlson> xlv: I guess I would just create the needed partitions with the desired sizes with gparted then just  from a live cd or system you don't plan to move yet mount the from to disk partitions and sudo cp -a /from/path/  /to/path/  I guess maybe some /etc/fstab mods would also be needed, then install grub2
<Odaym> i've got my coffee here
<Odaym> < happy camper
<XLV> sacarlson, the partitions i moved ( i used acronis true image for the ntfs ones and gparted from the linux ones ) are all readable/mountable from within a ubuntu livecd, dont see how using cp instead of gparted would alter anything
<thechef> Is there a tool to do set operations on filesystem directories? Such as: copy all files that are in directory A and that are not in directory B to directory C?
<Odaym> what if i enter "watch ls -A &"
<Odaym> this operation will keep running in the background?
<sacarlson> xlv: I guess gparted copy might work also but what happens to the uuid on the new disks?
<Odaym> aha, it works
<Odaym> and it gives me an id for it
<Odaym> now i can 'fg' it
<XLV> sacarlson, checked them... they are the same
<erUSUL> XLV: grub-install /dev/sda is not enough afaik you have to pass --root-directory=DIR
<XLV> sacarlson, with blkid from within a ubuntu live cd
<erUSUL> XLV: or grub wont find grub.cfg and other files it needs to boot
<XLV> erUSUL, did that.. i also chrooted
<sacarlson> xlv: then I guess all that's left is grub2 install but maybe gparted does that too?
<XLV> erUSUL, tried once with grub-install --root-directory= it failed, second time with chroot ( and didnt use the --root-directory ) it faled again
<WritMx> hi
<sacarlson> xlv: if grub needs install then all that's left is sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<openSUSEkorisnik> Any chrome users have issues with uploading photos which causes a crash?
<XLV> sacarlson, already tried that.. with both possible ways ( --root-directory and chroot )
<sacarlson> xlv: sda1 = sdaX  depending on your boot partition location  and if you have a  separate /boot partition then you might need to see something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/562593/
<Odaym> how many commands does 'history' store?
<sier> have brasileiro here ?
<erUSUL> XLV: did you run sudo update-grub in the chroot ?
<Odaym> isn't it 500?
<XLV> sacarlson, no separate boot partition.. sda1 is the right hdd
<erUSUL> XLV: grub promt with no error message points to missing or wrong grub.cfg
<XLV> erUSUL, yes.. and grub-mkdevices and all
<sacarlson> xlv: so what's the problem then?  you getting errors?
<antivirtel> hello!
<WritMx> I can't speak English
<WritMx> I can't speak English
<WritMx> I can't speak English
<FloodBot3> WritMx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XLV> sacarlson, no errors, just a grub shell and nothing else
<djd> if iam using a shell how do i open the current directory in a window
<erUSUL> djd: nautilus .
<erUSUL> djd: note the dot
<sacarlson> xlv: grub shell with no selections?
<XLV> sacarlson, yes
<antivirtel> I'm looking for some FREE methods, how to share an USB device over lan; the better is from win, to ubuntu... is it possible for free?
<sacarlson> xlv: ok lets see from your live cd boot ,  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<SniperShot> Hi everybody.
<djd> erUSUL:i doesn seem to work
<erUSUL> antivirtel: i dunno in windows... in linux there is a driver to do usb over ip iirc
<Odaym> lol @ | pastebinit
<erUSUL> djd: it does
<djd> erUSUL:.nautilus?
<antivirtel> erUSUL ok, I look for "iirc"
<erUSUL> djd: no « nautilus . »
<erUSUL> antivirtel: iirc is if i recall correctly
<djd> thank you
<djd> erUSUL:in my shell it works without the .
<sier> have polak here ?
<erUSUL> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Odaym> "sudo !!" repeats the previous command with root permissions
<Odaym> never knew :o
<SniperShot> Please, can someone give me a link about installation issues for Ubuntu 10.04 and Xubuntu 10.04? I'm having problems with alternate CD installation on old PCs.
<elderman> Hello, I had trouble logging in to my non-admin account today after adding an rsa key pair to my key chain.  Two function declarations in .profile didn't work and so prevented log-in.  I fixed it by commenting out the function syntax in .profile, but would like to know how to fix it for good, and not through the hack.  My ubuntuforums thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1690726.
<sacarlson> xlv: also lets see sudo blkid | pastebinit;  cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<antivirtel> erUSUL can you link that? i have no result :(
<sacarlson> xlv: note the /etc/fstab from the partition you chose in grub2 install
<erUSUL> antivirtel: http://usbip.sourceforge.net/
<erUSUL> antivirtel: it only works in linux machines
<erUSUL> Odaym: !! is expanded by the shell. see history expansion in man bash
<antivirtel> erUSUL ok, thanks, I look at it
<erUSUL> XLV: have you tried to boot the machine like this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Using CLI to Boot <<< ?
<yarekt> does every shell on the system source /etc/profile ? including ones started by php's exec() ?
<Odaym> erUSUL, i can keep piping to infinity, usually?
<madjoe> is there a substitute in bash to show my system properties? something like when you click to see your PC config in GUI?
<sier> ok
<Odaym> man bash | grep 'history expansion' >> history | less history | wc
<erUSUL> yarekt: only login shells use profile afaik
<erUSUL> madjoe: lshw
<yarekt> erUSUL, where do other shells get their path from?
<erUSUL> Odaym: that is not correct
<madjoe> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> yarekt: /etc/environment ? they inherit it from their parents?
<yarekt> erUSUL, true. thanks
<Zoffix> Hi. I'm on 10.04 here, and I'd like to upgrade to 10.10, but there's no "New Distribution Available" button in the Update Manager... how come?
<mys> see in synapticks if you have enabled show all distributions for upgrades
<erUSUL> Zoffix: you may have to enable normal updates in the system>admin..>software sources in the updates tab at the bottom
<antivirtel> thanks erUSUL :) it has windows client :) it might be useful :)
<erUSUL> antivirtel: good to know
<yarekt> erUSUL, what about init scripts. they are launched by init. but some of them seem to source /etc/default/rcS
<Mavrik> um, how do I disable "right click" when I tap with two fingers on my touchpad? It's annoying with two-finger scrolling enabled.
<erUSUL> Mavrik: try in System>Preferences>Mouse...
<Zoffix> erUSUL, mys, thanks, that was it! I had "LTC Only" selected :)
<Mavrik> erUSUL: I did, there's only the option to disable all tap-to-click functionality
<erUSUL> Zoffix: no problem. is the default setting ( LTS only that's it )
<elderman> Has anyone else had this problem of not being able to log in after first adding a key to the rsa keychain?
<erUSUL> Mavrik: then i dunno
<mys> Zoffix,Be aware of saving your informations first as well as the configuration you use as there can be some borking .
<raheel> hi there
<Zoffix> mys, thanks for the heads up!
<billmania> How do I get my Samsung phone to automatically connect to my ubuntu 10.10 computer, so I can transfer the photos from the phone to the computer?
<raheel> hi there i have setup cups
<raheel> one day a user printed 100 pages in a single job
<raheel> i need to  know how to limit the maximum "pages per job"
<raheel> i really need some help
<Odaym> 'top' keeps watching for the highest processes and updates every 2 seconds?
<SpeedrunnerG55> how should i maintain my ubuntu computer?
<Odaym> very general question, SpeedrunnerG55
<Odaym> !issue | SpeedrunnerG55
<Odaym> what is that command?
<Odaym> just be more specific is all, SpeedrunnerG55
<elderman> billmania, I have a Samsung phone
<SpeedrunnerG55> disc janitor
<elderman> I'm connecting it now
<elderman> I don't think I've ever had trouble
<billmania> elderman: Great. My vendor and product ID are 05c6:1000
<SpeedrunnerG55> what should i do with disc janitor
<raheel> can any one help me how to setup the maximum pages PER JOB using cups or lpadmin
<Guest65240> Odaym: you can tune update by -d
 * Guest65240 juk
<XLV> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<openSUSEkorisnik> Anyone have resolved crash issue on Google chrome whenuploading?
<elderman> billmania, I don't know what to do with that
<SpeedrunnerG55> it comes up with a list of linux headders, should i "do the list of selected items?"
<billmania> elderman: What to do with the vendor and product ID?
<elderman> are those Canonical numbers?
<elderman> yeah, I'm a visitor here like you
<billmania> Can you run "lsusb" on your computer, after your Samsung phone is connected?
<SpeedrunnerG55> idk
<victor> hello, can anyone help me with a user password problem please?
<stianhj> SpeedrunnerG55, what kind of samsung phone is it?
<SpeedrunnerG55> phone?
<billmania> stianhj: I have the Samsung SCH-U640, 05c6:1000.
<stianhj> sorry, that was meant for billmania
<raheel> i really need help on this one am tired googling
<billmania> stianhj: I have the Samsung SCH-U640, 05c6:1000.
<raheel> i really need help on this one am tired googling
<stianhj> billmania, have you checkout wammu?
<sacarlson> raheel: I found something http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/doc-1.4/accounting.html  seems as easy as /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p printer -o job-quota-period=604800 \     -o job-page-limit=100 ENTER
<stianhj> billmania, probably not right.. but wammu.eu
<billmania> stianhj: No, I don't know what "wammu" is. Let me search a bit now.
<elderman> billmania, I'm searching for the right cable.  Hopefully stianhj can help you better than I can
<raheel> sacarlson thanks but this would limit for pages for a period that you have defined. what if some one sends a documents with 100 pages how to limit that to say 5
<billmania> elderman: OK. Let me know once your Samsung phone is connected. I'd like to see if you have the same model as I have.
<Odaym> SpeedrunnerG55, do you have a firewall up?
<sacarlson> raheel:  maybe make the period smaller,  how long does it take to print 5 pages?  make that the period
<victor> hello, can anyone help me with a user password problem please?
<billmania> victor: Describe your password problem.
<juk> !ask | victor
<ubottu> victor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mys> What's the pb victor
<juk> !repeat | victor
<ubottu> victor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<victor> ok thank you
<victor> here the problem
<SpeedrunnerG55> ughh i dont tknow. is it a default feature?
<Odaym> it is there by default, but it is not enabled
<Odaym> go to terminal, SpeedrunnerG55, and be patient :P
<Odaym> type "sudo ufw enable"
<Bodsda> Hi - I have a HP photosmart C4700 Printer/Scanner/Copier that is connected to my wifi network. It works really well, when I use xsane to scan. But My printer has an option that allows it to scan to the PC (the printer initiating the scan, not xsane) but it doesnt seem to work. It just times out. I know that connection issues are out of the picture as it works from xsane. Does anyone have any suggestions? Is there a setting in xsane I can set to allow this
<raheel> but if some one has by mistake sent a huge document for printing those pages will still get printed even if i try to reduce the period limit to say 10 seconds
<juk> raheel: why you think it's related to cups?
<Odaym> now it is up, SpeedrunnerG55, now you can "sudo apt-get install firestarter", Firestarter is a GUI tool to manage this firewall that you have put up, it is NOT the firewall itself, so leaving it or exiting it will not stop the firewall from being up
<raheel> juk i dont think it is related to cups. i just need any solution to control the maximum page limit PER JOB. that is it!
<victor> when i change the password of the user 'victor' on my laptop and i reboot, the "startx" session crash
<juk> raheel: isn't *one* who prints supposed to know how many pages one needs?
<victor> at booting, it says something like "Nautilus is unable to create the folder .Desktop"
<Stevezau> anyone know how to stop ubuntu detecting a ir receiver as a keyboard or how to disable it ?? hal or?
<erUSUL> juk: http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/ref-printers-conf.html <<< search PageLimit in that page
<raheel> juk ofcourse. but most of the times a single documents has more than 20 pages. and if the user sends the complete document all pages are printed. i wanna know is it even possible to limit max pages per job or not?
<raheel> any help sacarlson
<LogicallyDashing> How do I make a custom Ubuntu LinneCD?
<sacarlson> raheel: so you didn't like my last idea?
<Fuwex> Hi
<erUSUL> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jenia> How do I configure gnome, so that it starts in compiz mode instead of me starting it every time, when I load gnome?
<erUSUL> raheel: http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/ref-printers-conf.html <<< search PageLimit in that page
<raheel> sacarlson i like it but after giving it a thought i think the document will still be in the pending list and will print
<erUSUL> jenia: System>Preferences>appearance||effects tab.
<elderman> billmania, still looking
<raheel> sacarlson it will only stop accepting jobs for that e.g 10 sec period
<sacarlson> raheel:  well you can always reset cups to kill all pending stuf in some cron every 5min or whatever you set your period to
<elderman> billmania, obviously I don't use it often
<billmania> elderman: OK. I found the Wammu site which stian mentioned. It's http://wammu.eu/phones. My particular Samsung doesn't appear to be supported by Wammu/Gammu.
<jenia> erUSUL: It doesn't work, I change it in effects, then when I restart computer, or logout-logon from-to gnome, the effects are off again and I have to turn it on again. Maybe there is some config file I can check.
<erUSUL> jenia: brute force solution. install and use fusion-icon
<sacarlson> raheel: but I'm sure someone with bad luck will hit the moment he prints one the window that it resets and losses pages but sounds like no mater what system you use they will loose pages anyway
<raheel> sacarlson may be but i am not so sure.
<juk> erUSUL: ah, thanks, i lag a bit today
<juk> raheel: /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p printername -o job-page-limit=1234
<erUSUL> anyway he should be asking in ##cups imho
<backslash7> Hi folks, what's the most recent kernel version available in 10.10?
<sacarlson> raheel: I have another more involved idea that requires your cron bash script to only reset if it detects a print que in progress give it time to print 5 sheets then reset
<erUSUL> !info linux-kernel
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel does not exist in maverick
<erUSUL> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.25.32 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<brontoeee> kernel is optional? :)
<raheel> juk your idea of using /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p printername -o job-page-limit=1234 will stop printing after 1234 amount of pages has been reached. that is the maximum quota for that printer not for a single job
<erUSUL> brontoeee: linux-image *meta*package is :P
<raheel> sacarlson yeah maybe that would work what do you precisely suggest?
<victor>  when i change the password of the user 'victor' on my laptop and i reboot, the "startx" session crash. At booting, it says something like "Nautilus is unable to create the folder .Desktop". I have to re change the new password for the older one and the session works. I'm thinking about a file where the password isn't change correctly ?
<dvolaart> Isthere a way to turn on youre wireless? i've a ZyDAS ZD1211 802.11g Wireless in my asus A9RP. lsusb shows me this: ZyDAS ZD1211 802.11g Wireless. can i turn the wireless on?
<backslash7> erUSUL: Is 2.6.35 the most recent kernel available on 10.10?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<erUSUL> yes
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<erUSUL> backslash7: yes
<MysterX> Isthere a way to turn on youre wireless? i've a ZyDAS ZD1211 802.11g Wireless in my asus A9RP. lsusb shows me this: ZyDAS ZD1211 802.11g Wireless. can i turn the wireless on?
<backslash7> erUSUL: thanks
<juk> victor: can you pastebin crach log
<victor> juk: is there a crash report in a file ?
<sacarlson> raheel: I suggest you just use the que limits already provided in cups,  if you want to add my script idea that's up to you
<juk> victor: or perhaps report bug
<MysterX> someone knows an awnser to my question?
<Salad222> hi
<Salad222> this might be a stupid question but how can i get "real" root user on ubuntu?
<LjL> !root | Salad222
<ubottu> Salad222: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erUSUL> raheel: according to cups docs job-page-limit aplies to jobs which is not surprising given the name it has
<juk> victor: you were saying startx charshes, it should be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Senjai> Salad222, yes
<Senjai> Salad222, you can
<victor> juk : ok, i will reboot and get the correct error message. Be back
<juk> victor: cheers
<erUSUL> raheel: http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/doc-1.4/accounting.html
<Senjai> Salad222, what do you need? Graphical root or terminal root?
<LjL> !noroot | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai: We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<silverlightning> hi
<raheel> erUSUL i am going to double check it and try it once again right now and let you know of the result
<LjL> Salad222: just use "sudo -i" if you need a root shell
<MysterX> ubottu: do know how to turn on wireless? i've an Zydas ZD1211.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MysterX> lol
<erUSUL> raheel: here in the docs « For quotas to be enforced, the period and at least one of the limits must be set to a non-zero value.  »
<Senjai> !wifi | MysterX
<ubottu> MysterX: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<silverlightning> do you know if mintlinux is a version of Ubuntu linux?
<silverlightning> the do seem to be related
<LjL> silverlightning: it's an unofficial derivative (it's not supported here)
<Bodsda> silverlightning: its not
<jiohdi> silverlightning, they are both built from debian
<silverlightning> I see
<erUSUL> raheel: again you should be asking this kind of stuff in ##cups
<elderman> Does anyone know a good place to get help with rsa, ssh, and logging in.  I've had trouble accessing one of my accounts.
<silverlightning> I have the regular Ubuntu
<jiohdi> silverlightning, mint has more restricted stuff from the get go other than that its about the same
<skilz> how do I kill the x session? ctrl+alt+bkspce does not work
<Senjai> If you have ubuntu, here :)
<silverlightning> I have Maveric
<MysterX> thanks Senjai i will search further :D
<Fuwex> What would be the best way of booting into X and running a single application on that X server as a normal user? I'm working on an application which is intended for a single-user environment. The computer should boot, start X and run the application on the X server, without any interference from a login window (e.g. gdm) or window manager.
<Senjai> elderman, if it's about networking, perhaps #networking, but we can try here
<silverlightning> I have some issues with booting
<Senjai> !ask | silverlightning
<ubottu> silverlightning: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Senjai> Whats up?
<Senjai> :)
<Bodsda> skilz: ctrl+alt+bkspace can be turned on or off in xorg.conf or with the dontzap package
<elderman> Senjai, it's not really about networking.  I added an rsa pair to my keyring, then couldn't log in.  Found the problem in my .profile, hacked it, but would like to figure out how to fix it better.
<Bodsda> skilz: try something like   killall Xorg
<erUSUL> !dontzap | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<silverlightning> Booting is a bit irregular, it sometimes stops with the Ubuntu logo, and I have to retry
<Senjai> elderman, I wish I could help you more with that :(
<Senjai> !msg the bot | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai, please see my private message
<elderman> Senjai, thank you
<Stevezau> if im on a linux terminal and i have a device which registers its self as a keyboard to the kernel, what is listening for the events of that keyboard?? Im trying to disable one of the keyboards..
<billmania> elderman: Any luck connecting your Samsung phone to your computer?
<elderman> the cable is MIA, I'm afraid
<elderman> very sorry
<MysterX> Senjai: i am looking on the page youre giving.. the wireless chip is not in the list.. but i think ubuntu reconse it it hink
<billmania> elderman: No worries. I'll keep digging on my end.
<elderman> billmania, I'm going to give another look 'round the flat...
<billmania> elderman: Thanks.
<Senjai> MysterX, what wireless card are you using
<Senjai> MysterX, have you installed a driver for it yet?
<MysterX> Senjai: ZyDAS ZD1211 802.11g Wireless
<Senjai> Your on 10.10 right? Have you installed its' driver?
<MysterX> no not installed a driver at all... i hoped that ubunthu its reconized...
<Senjai> Ubuntu does recognize major cards, and then recognizes that a driver needs to be installed and fetches it for you
<MysterX> so lsusb shows me this: ZyDAS ZD1211 802.11g Wireless doesn't mean that he installed the driver...
<Senjai> Hmm.
<victor> juk : i have change my password, then reboot and here the error messages that i got : First one "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/victor/.ICEauthority", Second "Nautilus could not create the following required folders /home/victor/Desktop, /home/victor/.nautilus. Before running Nautilus, please create these folders, or set permissions such that Nautilus can create them"
<Senjai> Is this an external wireless card?
<MysterX> Senjai: no.. but for my .. what does lsusb shows?
<Senjai> one sec
<Senjai> MysterX, Ill try and help figure this out with you
<sacarlson> victor: sounds like you might of had an encrypted /home/user ,  when you change password on the acount the encyption password is not changed
<Senjai>   lsusb  is  a  utility for displaying information about USB buses in the
<Senjai>        system and the devices connected to them
<raheel> ok GUYs i have tried out the command /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p printername -o job-page-limit=5 and when i send a print of any number of pages less or more than five i get error could not print. the /var/log/cups/error.log contains Returning IPP client-error-not-possible for Create-Job (ipp://localhost:631/printers/ML-1610) from localhost WHAT TO DO???
<Senjai> You can't enable the device?
<rany27> I once typed a command to reveal a specific host computer's name and I got a lot of information about that specific computer identified by an IP i gave. What was that command? can you help me remember?
<Senjai> MysterX, You can't enable the device?
<raheel> removing the job limit resumes printing
<Senjai> rany27, whois? nslookup?
<MysterX> Senjai: i would if i know how.. fn+f2 doesn't work
<rany27> Senjai: I'll try those but just saying that I got a LOT of information. even the server's owner's name. Can I get this information with whois and nslookup?
<Senjai> MysterX, Have you tried hooking it up to ethernet? It might force the wireless to update
<sacarlson> raheel: I guess without a quota period it won't work
<rany27> Senjai: whois sounds familiar.
<Senjai> rany27, it's whois
<Senjai> rany27, thats what you want
<rany27> Senjai: Thanks a lot.
<MysterX> Senjai: i am on ehternet right know
<victor> sacarlson : no i haven't encrypted folders. But how can i be sure of it?
<Senjai> MysterX, Duh.. lol
<MysterX> i've also run the update :D
<Senjai> MysterX, run sudo ifconfig
<sacarlson> victor: you can see with sudo mount
<Senjai> and put the output to pastebin.com
<zamba> how can i disable the lock on the screensaver globally?
<Fuwex> I'll simplify my earlier question: what is the best way of launching the X server at boot? (I don't want to launch any window managers or login (gdm))
<Fuwex> Ubuntu 10.10, that is
<blkdg> hello, i am using ubuntu 10.4. 32 bit, and it is completely patched.  It has a SIS integrated video card.  I have turned the screen saver off. When I Suspend the machine, the monitor turns Off.  How can I get it to function after the Suspend ends?
<victor> sacarlson : no encrypted folders
<elderman> billmania, I apologize.  No luck.  Well and truly gone.  (found a lot of other other things of no use to you...)
<XLV> erUSUL, sacarlson thanks.. fixed it.. erUSUL you were right, grub.cfg wasnt there, needed an upgrade to grub2, now it boots. thanks again
<billmania> elderman: Thanks for trying. It will turn up when and where you least expect it.
<raheel> let me try and set the quota period too to 5 secs and see.
<blkdg> Fuwex, try startx
<MysterX> Senjai: http://pastebin.com/VTmtRCMJ
<Senjai> Fuwex, I'm just gonna guess and say, delete the window manager?
<MysterX> he has ha wlan0
<MysterX> device
<billmania> elderman: I'm chasing down pmount and usbmount now. No luck with gammu/wammu.
<sacarlson> XLV: oh I never thought about not having grub2 installed very good
<Senjai> MysterX, one sec
<Fuwex> blkdg, Senjai: simply having Xorg installed doesn't make it launch at boot
<elderman> I'm going to look at what of those I have installed
<XLV> so people.. if you had upgraded to 10.10 from previous ubuntu versions ( i had that distrib for ages and upgraded through subsequent releases ) ... UPGRADE TO GRUB2 before it makes you pull your hair out
<XLV> sacarlson, its been busting my balls since yesterday afternoon
<Fuwex> In earlier versions of Ubuntu you could use something like a script in /etc/init.rd/local . But this doesn't work all this well anymore, I gather
<XLV> sh*t
<elderman> billmania, I have pmount installed
<Senjai> Fuwex, System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications, dont know the command line equiv
<elderman> not the others
<blkdg> Fuwex, you need to config X. try X -configure
<Senjai> MysterX, Try: System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<elderman> and my Samsung phone connected without a hitch
<XLV> erUSUL, sacarlson thanks.. fixed it.. erUSUL you were right, grub.cfg wasnt there, needed an upgrade to grub2, now it boots. thanks again ( if you didnt get it cause you disconnected )
<MysterX> hmm Senjai already did he pop's up with a modem driver..
<Senjai> And... you don't have a modem :P
<Fuwex> Senjai: well, I'd like to achieve it on a base system with Xorg as the only package installed. Meaning I don't have a desktop
<MysterX> Senjai: yes i do..
<Fuwex> blkdg, I'll check it out, thanks
<blkdg> Fuwex, then cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erUSUL> XLV: no problem; glasd i helped ;P
<blkdg> Fuwex, http://askubuntu.com/questions/4662/where-is-the-x-org-config-file-how-do-i-configure-x-there
<Senjai> Fuwex,  you're past my knowledge level, sorry I couldn't help you further
<erUSUL> glad*
<MysterX> Senjai: i must go know.. i should install the modem driver and gome bsck to you
<MysterX> thanks for youre time ! :)
<Senjai> MysterX, good luck :)
<blkdg> Fuwex, then a simple startx from the term should get it going
 * Senjai goes back to emacs, query if need anything .
<raheel> i set the quota period to 1 sec and page limit to 2 pages but all pages are printing normally STRANGE.....
<Fuwex> blkdg: it needs to happen automatically at boot. Essentially, what I need to know, is where I can put a script that launches 'startx' at the proper time during boot :)
<Fuwex> Senjai: thanks for your help anyway :)
<Senjai|emacs|> Fuwex, best of luck to you :)
<Fuwex> Thank you
<Fuwex> All right, let's simplify further: How can I make a script launch during boot? Specifically, the last script to run during the boot process
<Fuwex> it used to be so simple in earlier versions of Ubuntu, e.g. /etc/init.d/local I think it was
<Senjai|emacs|> Fuwex, if you use Grub, can't you edit the pre-boot commands? maybe you could disable things there, just a thought
<Fuwex> Senjai|emacs|, I think maybe pre-boot is a little early to start the X server.. Unless I misunderstand you?
<Senjai|emacs|> Fuwex, maybe there are flags to prevent loading certain services is what I meant, though I know nothing about linux boot commands
<Senjai|emacs|> Fuwex, this is possible for windows (where most of my expertise lies)
<sacarlson> Fuwex: I normaly use crontab with @reboot  /home/user/scripttorun.sh ,  in the script I sometimes add sleep to be sure the system is stable before it runs
<randomnoob> why is it that when i plug in my headphones i can't hear any audio, but my loudspeakers work perfectly fine?
<Senjai|emacs|> sacarlson, so pro :)
<Senjai|emacs|> randomnoob, are your loudspeakers external?
<randomnoob> Senjai|emacs|: nope, laptop
<blkdg> randomnoob, check mixer
<randomnoob> blkdg: there are no controls specific to the headphones
<Senjai|emacs|> randomnoob, have you tried plugging other speakers in? Check mixer like blkdg said, does your loudspeakers shut off when you hook your headphones in?
<randomnoob> or am i looking in the wrong place?
<hiexpo> what is the chess game that comesin ubuntu 9.10
<joth> I just tried to upgrade the kernel on Maverick, and now my laptop won't boot up; it says there's a problem with /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 - can anyone help please?
<blkdg> Fuwex, http://nixcraft.com/linux-software/491-start-x-server-ubuntu-linux.html
<randomnoob> Senjai|emacs|: I know that they work if that's what you're asking about and yes, the loudspeakers do shut off
<joth> (upgrading to kernel 2.6.36)
<victor> sacarlson, juk : thank you for your time. Good bye
<randomnoob> Senjai|emacs|: alsamixer doesn't show anything regarding headphones, where exactly should i look?
<blkdg> randomnoob, is it a laptop?
<randomnoob> blkdg: yep
<Fuwex> I did find an /etc/rc.local script. Perhaps this is exactly what I need? I will try it
<mah45> Ubuntu do not copy /etc/skel into home directory ! Why ?
<mah45> for example .bashrc
<Fuwex> blkdg: thanks, but I have no problem starting X, it's just a matter of executing 'startx' at boot :)
<blkdg> randomnoob, then Senjai has a point. My laptop's speakers shut off automagically when the jack goes in
<juk> victor: did you report a bug?
<drizt> hello how do i update package with pkcon ?
<drizt> i use Ubuntu 10.04
<blkdg> Fuwex, http://www.go2linux.org/how-to-install-startx
<Fuwex> all right, I got it working now
<victor> juk : no i haven't. I will try to fix it later with one my system teacher. Thank you for your time. Bye
<blkdg> Fuwex, cool
<Fuwex> seems /etc/rc.local was the script I was looking for
<juk> victor: i don't care, whatever
<Fuwex> blkdg, but thanks for your help
<joth> Has anyone got any ideas?
<randomnoob> so... any ideas guys?
<Senjai|emacs|> sorry random, zoned out for a bit
<blkdg> randomnoob, how may 1/4 inch jacks you got?
<randomnoob> np, that's the beauty of irc
<speedrunnerG55> i enabled the firewall
<speedrunnerG55> now i cant connect to the interney
<Senjai|emacs|> I don't have any other ideas. maybe this will help?
<randomnoob> blkdg: hmm?
<Senjai|emacs|> !sound | randomnoob
<ubottu> randomnoob: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<blkdg> randomnoob, how many input jacks are there on the laptop
<Senjai|emacs|> randomnoob, not sure if anything that can help you is there, worth a check though
<Odaym> any supercow
<Odaym> what? haha
<Odaym> i mean
<Odaym> any idea what supercow is?
<randomnoob> Senjai|emacs|: I'll check the troubleshooting page, thanks :)
<Odaym> speedrunnerG55, "sudo ufw disable"
<blkdg> randomnoob, for instance, my line out never works, so I must use the other out line
<randomnoob> blkdg: two, one for headphones and one for the mic
<blkdg> oh.
<blkdg> what sound card is it?
<sacarlson> speedrunnerG55: there is really no need for a firewall unless you want to filter certain ports access to different sources
<raheel> need help to set max pages per JOB while printing to avoid accidental printing of huge amount of pages is it even possible
<mah45> ubuntu do not copy file in /etc/skel/ into home directory ! why ?
<randomnoob> blkdg: hda intel idt
<juk> raheel: it didn't work did it?
<randomnoob> cheap default
<raheel> juk nop did try it but just got an error .
<raheel> i have tried the following
<speedrunnerG55> thankyou
<Odaym> disabled it?
<Odaym> this is one of the ways to "maintain" your ubuntu as you put it in your question primarily when you first entered, speedrunnerG55
<raheel> i have tried but no result!
<blkdg> randomnoob, https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=530600
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 530600 in kernel "HDA-Intel IDT 92HD75B3X5 Produces sound from speakers but does not recognize headphones" [Medium,Closed: errata]
<blkdg> ubottu, nice.
<juk> raheel: i see
<raheel> have tried changing the Pagelimit option in printers.conf but get an error.
<joth> I just tried to upgrade the kernel on Maverick, and now my laptop won't boot up; it says there's a problem with /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 - can anyone help please?
<raheel> also tried using the lpadmin command which probably you gave me earlier
<speedrunnerG55> also installing updayes?
<randomnoob> crap :\
<juk> raheel: you said it twice but never mentioned how it looked like
<randomnoob> blkdg: thanks
<blkdg> randomnoob, looks like there's a workaround involving getting the latest alsa driver
<raheel> juk well how the error looked like?
<raheel> ok
<blkdg> randomnoob, it's about half way down the pafe
<blkdg> f/g
<juk> raheel: i wouldn't know
<raheel> this is the error upon running the command /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p printername -o job-page-limit=1234 and restarting cups Returning IPP client-error-not-possible for Create-Job (ipp://localhost:631/printers/ML-1610) from localhost
<Odaym> llutz, you there?
<raheel> STRANGE!!!
<randomnoob> blkdg: probably wouldn't work, ubuntu comes with an even higher version of alsa and it still doesn't work
<juk> raheel: is that error?
<LogicallyDashing> What are Super Cow Powers?
<juk> !ot | LogicallyDashing
<ubottu> LogicallyDashing: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gaurav_help> what is nautilus elemenatry
<blkdg> randomnoob, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/568973
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 568973 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[IDT 92HD73C1X5] No sound from headphone jacks" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Odaym> they are for doing "apt-get moo"
<Odaym> LogicallyDashing,
<LogicallyDashing> thanks Odaym
<Odaym> 1. Type apt-get help. If the egg is present one, there will be a line "This APT has Super Cow Powers."
<Odaym> 2. Type apt-get moo and you will see a picture of a cow drawn in ascii and message "have you mooed today?"
<raheel> well open office word says "error while printing" and sudo tail -f /var/log/cups/error.log gives that result
<LogicallyDashing> ok it worked
<LogicallyDashing> that was stupid
<Odaym> yep
<Odaym> hehe
<falconflame> hi guys...
<Odaym> i thought it was something very elite too
<falconflame> anyone here using backtrack?
<blkdg> raheel, sorry to drop in to this late, but have you tried to use localhost 631 (cups)?
<elderman> joth, I'm afraid this is unfamiliar territory for me.  I took a look at google results, but the first couple of pages don't suggest anything to me.
<oCean> falconflame: this is not the channel for bt support
<blkdg> raheel, use a browser and use this address: http://localhost:631/
<raheel> i am using cups
<raheel> yes i have opened the browser
<raheel> now what?
<blkdg> raheel, use a browser and use this address: http://localhost:631/
<blkdg> that should point you to the cups admin tool
<lebear> I'm having a problem that started recently for no apparent reason. Most the time I try to fullscreen a video (in vlc, mplayer, etc) it just closes down. Sometimes it works, but usually not. I'm not having any problems with flash (youtube etc) fullscreens. How do I go about troubleshooting this?
<scarface> Hi guys... So why does Ubuntu (10.10) need internet access during the install?
<raheel> i am using that address
<sacarlson> raheel: I think blkdg: means to use your browser to setup cups with http:/localhost:631
<blkdg> lebear, are you using compwiz at the same time?
<blkdg> sacarlson, thank you.
<raheel> well i think cups is setup i can see my printer in the printers section
<raheel> all jobs are logged properly with the page count. what else do i need to setup???
<blkdg> please use this URL in your browser localhost:631 raheel
<lebear> blkdg, I believe so. I have desktop effects set to normal, that's a comiz thing right?
<blkdg> lebear, right.
<blkdg> lebear, if there are no effects going on, that ususally cuts down on 'my youtube / my googleearth ' will not work questions.
<blkdg> raheel, that url points to the cups server on your box. then config it from there.
<Paulo39> hi
<dnivra> hello. does every ubuntu machine have the file /etc/lsb-release by default? is it created when ubuntu is installed or does some application need to be installed?
<elderman> scarface, I'm surprised it does.  I did a Xubuntu install yesterday without a connection.
<lebear> blkdg, yeah. I disabled effects and now fullscreening seem to work perfectly. Thanks! But what might be the issue, it used to work fine even with effects
<Odaym> why is there an 'selinux' folder in my filesystem?
<Odaym> it's empty, but..why?
<juk> !info lsb-release
<ubottu> lsb-release (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base version reporting utility. In component main, is important. Version 4.0-0ubuntu8 (maverick), package size 26 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Paulo39> i want to have a script that starts my apps sequentially. i have this: #/bin/bash
<Paulo39> sleep 10 && /usr/bin/python /home/paulecas/Bin/FolderView/FolderViewScreenlet.py && sleep 10 && wakoopa && sleep 10 && /usr/bin/caffeine
<yuskhanzab> how to change my account as root account
<Odaym> the apt-cache search selinux produces results too, but why is there an empty directory 'selinux' in my filesystem by default?
<blkdg> lebear, effects are awsome. youtube and googleearth are awsome. choose one. :)
<AbhijiT> hi
<juk> !pastebin | Paulo39
<ubottu> Paulo39: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Paulo39> the problem is that it doen's go to the 2nd sleep command unless folderview is exited
<yuskhanzab> hello anyone!
<AbhijiT> which is good video editor we can add titles,credit,transitions, and nice effects? for linux that is
<juk> hello everyone!
<lebear> blkdg, haha. or I upgrade the computer and get both ;);
<scarface> elderman, You can do the install without being connected, but if you ARE connected, it does... stuff.  You can see network activity.  I thought that it might be downloading the latest software updates, but then you still have updates to apply after booting the installed version.
<blkdg> lebear, no.
<yuskhanzab> anyone: how to change my account as root account
<blkdg> lebear, not a hardware issue
<marotteo901> hello
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | yuskhanzab
<ubottu> yuskhanzab: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<lebear> blkdg, really. thought it was memory related :/
<inckie> what is the release cycle of JeOS ?
<juk> AbhijiT: transitions?
<oCean> yuskhanzab: the root account is locked. Use sudo for administrative privileges
<AbhijiT> juk, yes
<Dr_Willis> !jeos
<juk> AbhijiT: what is that
<ubottu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<oCean> !sudo > yuskhanzab
<ubottu> yuskhanzab, please see my private message
<Django84> hi!!
<dnivra> juk: i do know there is a package like that. is it the package that creates the file?
<AbhijiT> juk, have you sed windows movie maker? like when we change from one frame to another frame so we can set an effect 'how' this change should happen
<yuskhanzab> i want to copy paste image in my background folder, but i cant
<juk> dnivra: lsb-release?
<dnivra> juk: yes. does installing lsb-release create the file /etc/lsb-release?
<juk> AbhijiT: happly no
<Dr_Willis> yuskhanzab:  for a single user. You are proberly better off just having a Background image directgroy in your home dir. Theres no real point in puttung wallpaper in the system dirs
<yuskhanzab> see this video, i want to do this on my account.. im the admin
<yuskhanzab> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLD-N3BZRtI&feature=related
<blkdg> lebear, no i use a little app called dr.java for programming, and it craps out my X if effects are on. go to http://drjava.org/, and on the left, click on COMPIZ
<AbhijiT> juk, good! :)
<raheel> hasnt anyone setup a print server before???
<Django84> I'm looking to buy a wireless router that has the ability to configure when connect to internet (by PPPoE) and when disconnect, automatically.
<Dr_Willis> yuskhanzab:  'sudo cp filename.jpg /usr/share/backgrounds/' if you really want to.
<sacarlson> Paulo39: I thought that sleep && would just run an application in the background and continue to run the next it the list without stoping
<aeon-ltd> !ups | raheel
<aeon-ltd> !cups | raheel
<ubottu> raheel: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<raheel> i know but i am now tired of searching and googling and chatting and searching...... please help just let me know that it is not possible so that i can take some rest
<Dr_Willis> raheel:  i have and its rather trivial.. use cups web interface.. set it up to share.. and you proberly want to install samba also.
<yuskhanzab> what that comand means?
<Dr_Willis> raheel:  i found it trivial the last dozen times ive done it.
<Paulo39> sacarlson, it doesn't do that in this case
<yuskhanzab> i can copy paste the file in root folder?
<Paulo39> i mean, i have that code
<raheel> Dr willis REALLY............
<Dr_Willis> yuskhanzab:  copys a file to a dir..
<Dr_Willis> raheel:  yes. really.. i share my laser printers and so forth all the tiome on my homne lan with very few issues.
<Paulo39> and it just runs the first command after the first sleep
<raheel> Dr Willis i hope you understand my problem.
<dnivra> juk: why i am asking this question is because i extracted the deb archive lsb-release and it doesn't create the file /etc/lsb-release. so wanted to know if the file does exist by default.
<Dr_Willis> raheel:  so far ice seen you ask 'how to setup a print server'  thats it...
<Paulo39> it doens't go for the 2ns sleep unless i exit the folderview app
<raheel> Dr Willis i hope you understand my problem. i only need to set the maximum pages per job how to do that
<oCean> yuskhanzab: you can use any command requiring root privileges.. use "sudo" !
<Dr_Willis> raheel:  check the cups w3eb interface It proberly has a setting for that.
<raheel> i could not find any option in the cups web interface
<elderman> scarface, I dunno.  Odd.  Maybe the folks at #ubuntu-installed would know?
<sacarlson> Paulo39: I'm not sure it makes any difference but I normaly break scripts into lines,  I wonder if a line is interprited one at a time?
<Dr_Willis> raheel:  check cups.org and the cups docs. Ive never bothered with such a setting. I know theres a lot of 'business' type settings in  there somewhere.
<raheel> nope. there i no setting for page limits etc.
<juk> dnivra: well it reads that file, so suppose it comes there when you install pack
<Paulo39> sacarlson, i'll try to do that
<elderman> scarface, *ubuntu-installer
<scarface> elderman, Ah, thanks for the tip
<dnivra> juk: if you do not have the package installed, could you please check if the file is present?
<raheel> yeah i am sure too but i have spend hours searching on cups.org just cannot find something that does the job.
<sacarlson> Paulo39: and don't put the && on the lines with sleep in them
<oCean> raheel: job-page-limit? http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/spec-ipp.html
<elderman> scarface, I dont know if it'll help.  This place is a madhouse.  I'm hanging out on ubuntu-x hoping for a response to a question for a while now.  Crickets.
<blkdg> raheel, 1. how did you setup your printer?
<blkdg> 2. have you gone to localhost:631 like I've asked you too?
<raheel> every buddy is pointing to the same page and that page is not helping
<raheel> yes i blkdg i have opened my cups page
<Django84> hi! I'm looking to buy a wireless router that has the ability to configure when connect to internet (by PPPoE) and when disconnect, automatically.
<CrystalLinux> test
<Dr_Willis> quick googling of the cups docs mentions this. (not a page limit but a print job size limit) (i think) -> The MaxRequestSize directive controls the maximum size of print files, IPP requests, and HTML form data in HTTP POST requests.
<Secrets1235567> hello
<a7i3n>  /eixt
<Secrets1235567> guys
<dnivra> !test | CrystalLinux
<ubottu> CrystalLinux: Failed!
<blkdg> lebear, if you've read that page, you can see that there's a small workaround by getting the latest java. did you try that?
<Secrets1235567> can someone help
<Secrets1235567> me
<raheel> yes that is what i have concluded yet. linux does not have  an option to control the max job page limit
<Dr_Willis> The PageLimit directive defines the value of the job-page-limit attribute which can be set by the lpadmin -o job-page-limit= command.
<dnivra> !someone | Secrets1235567
<ubottu> Secrets1235567: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CrystalLinux> I was just testing that I could talk.
<elderman> CrystalLinux, loud and clear.
<dnivra> CrystalLinux: and that was to prove you can :D.
<oCean> raheel: I remember job-page-limit works fine for me
<blkdg> it's not a cb radio CrystalLinux
<blkdg> :)
<Dr_Willis> The job-page-limit attribute specifies the maximum number of pages that may be printed by a user, including banner files. The default value of 0 specifies that there is no limit
<Secrets1235567> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569161/
<Secrets1235567> see this
<Secrets1235567> perl
<oCean> raheel: there's also setting like log_level (not exactly sure) Set it to be more verbose and see what goes wrong
<Secrets1235567> and cpan is not working
<raheel> does it limit the maximum pages per JOB not per user
<Secrets1235567> i need help
<blkdg> raheel, http://printing.kde.org/documentation/tutorials/quotas.php
<Kranix> I was changing some settings in ATI Catalyst Control Center on my laptop, and my finger slipped while I had my mouse on the contrast slider, dragging it to the far left side and turning off all contrast, now I can't see anything once I reach the login screen...
<Secrets1235567> :(
<oCean> Secrets1235567: please describe your issue in a single line. Also stop calling for "i need help"
<blkdg> raheel, you need to set the QUOTA
<Secrets1235567> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569161/
<Django84> hi guys i need some help, i'm looking for a router that has the option to configure the time to connect to internet and time to disconnect...
<Secrets1235567> read this
<Secrets1235567> im trying to say
<raheel> oCean i dont thing it limits that i think that we can only set quota for a time period not per job
<Secrets1235567> i installed a perl packeage
<dnivra> !ask | Secrets1235567
<ubottu> Secrets1235567: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<raheel> we cannot set the max pages limit for any job.
<blkdg> does this perl package limit the ammount of characters that you can tyoe into your irc client?
<oCean> !enter > Secrets1235567
<ubottu> Secrets1235567, please see my private message
<oCean> raheel: job-page-limit works for me
<raheel> so if a user send a file with 1000 pages it will get printed. that is what i want to stop
<juk> raheel: just limit the paper, i cant limit jobs
<budwaa> I want to create a user on my system just for an ssh tunnel to a wiki
<juk> if*
<joth> I just tried to upgrade the kernel on Maverick, and now my laptop won't boot up; it says there's a problem with /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 - can anyone help please?
<budwaa> whats the best way to setup this user
<BuMpIc> a
<Secrets1235567> im saying cpan won't work
<BuMpIc> if i installed an install.sh in terminal  how i can run it?
<Secrets1235567> either it has the same errors
<blkdg> raheel, http://printing.kde.org/documentation/tutorials/quotas.php
<Secrets1235567> type
<kamalthepirate> anybody know y windows 7 is getting slow.. it was all okay till 2 days before... and now it takes a lot of time to run any orogram.. even to open my computer
<Secrets1235567> sh install.sh
<raheel> oCean does it do what i am saying. i.e limiting the maximum printing  per job
<Secrets1235567> okay
<Dr_Willis> raheel:  You set the job-page-limit attribute, seems to be a per-printer setting
<dnivra> !ot | kamalthepirate
<ubottu> kamalthepirate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<raheel> blkdg let me try your link too
<Dr_Willis> raheel:  i just cant seem to fiture out a way to set it from teh cups web interface. :()
<raheel> yes Dr willis that is a printer setting it affects the whole printer. you are right
<dnivra> !windows | kamalthepirate
<ubottu> kamalthepirate: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<BuMpIc> but if i type sh install.sh than  it  want to install it again:O
<blkdg> raheel, like i said before, this is a CUPS QUOTA issue.
<dnivra> BuMpIc: you ran install.sh already. am i correct? what did you install?
<raheel> yes but we can set it using the lpadmin command or sudo nano /etc/cups/printers.conf and change that value
<kamalthepirate> i m sorry and thanks for the info...
<dnivra> kamalthepirate: np. next time do read the topic.
<Secrets1235567> Does anyone know how to fix the problem
<Django84> The idea would be set up that 9 to 12.30 and from 16 to 20 connected, and outside these times disconnected.
<dnivra> !patience | Secrets1235567
<ubottu> Secrets1235567: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BuMpIc> dnivra,  I downloaded an opensource program and i installed it with sh install.sh.And i want to run it
<dnivra> BuMpIc: um the name of the program is?
<dnivra> BuMpIc: maybe if you type the name of the program, it'd work. just a thought ...
<Secrets1235567> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569168/
<Secrets1235567> here look at this
<BuMpIc> dnivra,  i can try it
<oCean> Secrets1235567: please stop
<Secrets1235567> can you see the problem :(
<BuMpIc> dnivra, no it dont works
<dnivra> Secrets1235567: personally i feel most people here would have "/ignore"d you: mentally or physically.
<Dr_Willis> Secrets1235567:  at least summarize the problem. I havent seen you actually state a problem.
<dnivra> BuMpIc: what is the name of the app you installed? maybe there is some readme on how to run it?
<blkdg> raheel, here's someone working with a quota issue like you have http://www.edugeek.net/forums/nix/3991-pykota-cups-based-printer-quota-costing-system.html
<blkdg> raheel, or try http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/doc-1.4/accounting.html
<BuMpIc> dnivra, blaster v3.1 and there was only a how to use it
<blkdg> raheel, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545747
<dnivra> BuMpIc: try typing in blaster and see if it works.
<blkdg> dude read those links.
<elderman> BuMpIc, have you tried navigating to the folder in the terminal and entering: './programname'?
<fpsdf> Hi! Could anyone help me on making a USB installer on a Mac OS for use in a PC?
<BuMpIc> elderman, no i haven't :O
<dnivra> elderman: if he's ran install.sh, it's like it's in present folder or in $PATH right?
<BuMpIc> dnivra,  typing blaster didn't work
<blkdg> open a term BuMpIc , type locate blaster
<elderman> dnivra, could be
<blkdg> you might have to run updatedb first. be patient, then try locate blaster
<BuMpIc> omg there is only soundblaster :D
<blkdg> BuMpIc, did this source have a INSTALL.txt file? just curious ...
<milamber> !usb | fpsdf not currently possible
<ubottu> fpsdf not currently possible: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<blkdg> hello, i am using ubuntu 10.4. 32 bit, and it is completely patched.  It has a SIS integrated video card.  I have turned the screen saver off. When I Suspend the machine, the monitor turns Off.  How can I get it to function after the Suspend ends?
<BuMpIc> blkdg, yes and there was only this: Execute the file install.sh      -----> ./install.sh
<BuMpIc> and then choose the language
<BuMpIc> make clean -------> Delete binary, some misc file and the manual files
<raheel> blkg thanks i am checking it right now
<raheel> blkdg will let you kknow
<blkdg> weird, usually there's an os licence, and a few readme's
<billmania> Anyone able to transfer photos from a Samsung SCH-U640 digital camera to an ubuntu 10.10 notebook?
<blkdg> no. billmania does it have a card in it?
<billmania> blkdg: An SD memory card?
<blkdg> billmania, if it does, mount the card like a drive on your laptopm then cut and paste
<SarahPengi> Is anybody free to answer a question i might have?
<blkdg> billmania, yep
<billmania> Yes, but my computer doesn't have an SD card reader.
<blkdg> SarahPengi, don't ask to ask
<billmania> blkdg: The camera has a USB interface.
<AbhijiT> SarahPengi, ask
<SarahPengi> Ive just started using ubuntu, and im trying to get the drivers installed but im getting this error
<SarahPengi> systemerror: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<blkdg> billmania, cool. does ubuntu see the device mounted when you plug it in?
<Secrets1235567> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME :(
<Secrets1235567> i stated my problem
<oCean> !etiquette > Secrets1235567
<ubottu> Secrets1235567, please see my private message
<Secrets1235567> i installed a package
<billmania> blkdg: No. That's the problem. ubuntu doesn't automatically mount the file system from the Samsung.
<Secrets1235567> that made those errors up
<mkanyicy> !enter | SecretAgent
<ubottu> SecretAgent: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mkanyicy> !enter | Secrets1235567
<ubottu> Secrets1235567: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<billmania> blkdg: I see lots of entries in /var/log/messages and it seems to be trying to mount it as /dev/sdb1, but it just keeps looping.
<Secrets1235567> i mean made them start happening i don't know which  one it was
<mkanyicy> SecretAgent, sorry
<BuMpIc> and if i want to install with ./configure a program?
<blkdg> billmania, i discovered that a $12 dollar 64 in 1 card reader from tigerdirect is way faster than trying to move the mountain.
<mkanyicy> Secrets1235567, what is your problem, again?
<blkdg> :)
<SarahPengi> Its been kinda ?? as to why i cant get the drivers to install, i used the system -- admin----> additional drivers thing
<Poss_> just letting you guys know, I think I've solved the root problem of all these problems i've been having all day
<billmania> blkdg: Yeah, that may be what we have to do.
<blkdg> billmania, it's way faster
<Zyxzezix> Can anyone tell me why wingpanel isn't showing my systray icons, like dropbox, skype, etc?
<blkdg> billmania, plus, read this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/363329
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 363329 in linux (Ubuntu) "don't mount usb mass storage of samsung phone (SGH-A736)" [Medium,Triaged]
<aeon-ltd> Zyxzezix: does it support them?
<xangua> Zyxzezix: wingpanel uses only indicators
<blkdg> billmania, looks like it's an access issue
<elfranne> i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and changed my ip config to static but i can t restart the network by doing service network restart , i got : network: unrecognized service
<Zyxzezix> xangua, I've seen screenshots of wingpanel users, though, and they had dropbox icons
<billmania> blkdg: Yup, that's my problem.
<xangua> Zyxzezix: night builds of dropbox uses indicators
<SarahPengi> i hope im not making some sort of newbie mistake in this, hitting the brick wall was a bit of shock heh
<gartral|cr48> elfranne: did you try a normal reboot?
<andrea_> hey people, i've got a problem
<mkanyicy> elfranne, try 'networking' not 'network'
<mkanyicy> !ask | andrea_
<ubottu> andrea_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<elderman> SarahPengi, I'm looking it up
<blkdg> billmania, get a cardreader. get a super cheep 64 in 1 one like http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5254915&CatId=942
<elderman> SarahPengi, just searching Google
<blkdg> billmania, thats in CDN though.
<SarahPengi> thanks alot elderman
<andrea_> i have a samsung x420 with ubuntu 10.10 and i can't adjuste the screen brightness
<billmania> blkdg: Looking now.
<andrea_> any suggest?
<elfranne> when typing networking i got : restart unknown instance
<elderman> SarahPengi, could you post all the details again in a private message
<SarahPengi> Sure!
<blkdg> andrea_, is that a laptop? is there a Fn / Function key?
<mkanyicy> elfranne, try 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop' followed by a 'start'
<andrea_> blkdg: yes, it's a laptop, but Fn key simply doesn't work
<blkdg> are you running from the battery, or from the wall when you try the Fn key?
<blkdg> have you altered the powersaver settings?
<andrea_> doesn't work both on battery nor on AC
<blkdg> andrea_, my acer only ever gets to 80 brightness when it's on the battery, when i plug into the wall, i can get to super bright 100%
<blkdg> ah
<blkdg> andrea_, have you adjusted the power saver settings?
<billmania> blkdg: Off to TigerDirect Chicago. Thanks.
<andrea_> on battery the screen light  is too low, on AC is ok
<blkdg> billmania, call first dude
<andrea_> but can't adjuste it
<blkdg> andrea_, " my acer only ever gets to 80 brightness when it's on the battery, when i plug into the wall, i can get to super bright 100%
<blkdg> <blkdg> ah"
<winged_warrior> hello
<andrea_> ok
<blkdg> andrea_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1370135
<andrea_> blkdg: thanks, take a look
<andrea_> no, already done just 5 minutse ago
<blkdg> huh?
<andrea_> doesn't work
<blkdg> oh
<blkdg> tried the kernel patch?
<blkdg> and there exists a patch in Kernel 2.6.33: Greg Kroah-Hartman created a module that implements this functionality (if you want to have a look at it, get 2.6.33-rc3 sources and look in drivers/staging/samsung-laptop),
<andrea_> probably yes
<blkdg> pardon?
<jo-erlend> can someone _please_ help me partition my disk so that the first partition starts at sector 64? I've spent more than twenty hours trying to install Ubuntu without success.
<andrea_> i've done something around it, but i don't exactly what i've done :)
<blkdg> which kernel are you using andrea_
<andrea_> uh
<andrea_> don't know :S
<Seth> is this is a good place to ask about ubuntu on a mac mini?
<blkdg> andrea_, uname -v
<andrea_> blkdg: how can I know?
<andrea_> ok
<andrea_> blkdg: #45~ppa1~loms~maverick-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 27 16:40:56 UTC 2011
<blkdg> my bad
<andrea_> lol :)
<blkdg> uname -r
<blkdg> sorry bout that
<andrea_> don't worry :)
<andrea_> 2.6.35-25-generic-pae
<Seth> anyone have ubuntu on a mac mini 4,1? I have it installed and it is unusably slow even on the command line
<andrea_> it seems updated, isn't it?
<Odaym> didn't you look in System > Power management, andrea_ ?
<blkdg> yep. did you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1370135
<blkdg> Odaym, I asked him several times about that, no response
<Odaym> let's ask again
<andrea_> already read it
<Odaym> andrea_, you can go to System > Preferences > Power Management
<Dr_Willis> Seth:  you may want to check the forums. thers proberly some mac-mini threads/faq/wiki pages
<mycosys>  Nvidia wouldnt happen to have introduced persistant overclocking in their linux drivers would they, or a method to overclock via cli?
<Odaym> and there you can set the defaults for when you are plugged in/out
<Dr_Willis> mycosys:  i think theres some tools to do it. but ive never bothered.
<andrea_> Odaym: no, just tried out, no changes on screen brightness
<masai47> I just installed edubuntu and while I could connect to the internet in a live environment from a USB within the new install I can not, the nm-applet is not showing up, and I am not really sure what is wrong.
<andrea_> neither on power management
<Seth> Dr_Willis: i didnt find anything, but i will check again..
<Odaym> the very fact that your screen brightness changes (regardless of when and where), means that this is functional
<kyle___> So, Thunderbird never stays is date desc order... Any idea's ?
<Odaym> so careful when setting options in Power Management, some options cancel each other out
<ruffy> hi can any1 help establish share between my vista and my newly installed xubuntu 10.10
<andrea_> Odaym: ok
<andrea_> so?
<kamalmv> ruffy:using samba
<Odaym> are you on battery power now?
<andrea_> on AC right now
<ruffy> dl samba?
<ruffy> okay thanks kamaLmv
<Odaym> it dims too much when on Battery? this is your problem?
<andrea_> yes, it's a part of the problem
<andrea_> and I can't adjuste it, 2nd problem
<Odaym> then go to System > Preferences > Power Management again, and uncheck "Reduce backlight brightness" and "Dim display when idle"
<ruffy> is samba an application that will get me to talk to windows?
<Odaym> see if that changes anything
<andrea_> let me see
<Odaym> then press on Make Default and supply a password
<kv102t> So, Thunderbird never stays is date desc order... Any idea's ?
<andrea_> ok
<SarahPengi> elderman, Thank you very much, everything works now
<andrea_> done
<Odaym> now unplug
<Odaym> and see
<Odaym> does it dim down like before?
<andrea_> no, but there's another thing
<MaverickMC> hi guys
<Odaym> that's one, then
<Odaym> what is the other?
<MaverickMC> can someone please help me?
<Odaym> cannot adjust it when you want?
<kamalmv> ruffy : u can connect linux and windows systems together using samba
<Odaym> !ask | MaverickMC
<ubottu> MaverickMC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<induz> why one of my program kdenlive is not appearing on aplication--sound/video
<induz> I can see a folder named Kdenlive though
<andrea_> when i turn on pc plugged to AC, and then i unplug, brightness remain the same
<ruffy> awesome, thnks kamalmv
<induz> how can i re-install it
<mpsystem> estou com um problema no firefox ele não abre pagina nenhuma só  mostra ERROR!
<MaverickMC> i need help getting my version of ubuntu 10.10 to use a low latency kernel.
<biglio23> join #backtrack-linux
<psycho_oreos> !es| mpsystem
<ubottu> mpsystem: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Odaym> this is what you wanted, andrea_, isn't it? to keep the brightness from dimming too much when you are on Battery power
<andrea_> but when i turn on pc directly from battery, brightness remains low, even pluggin pc on AC
<kamalmv> ruffy:wlcm
<xangua> psycho_oreos: portuguese, not spanish ;)
<jyfl987> a Question:  i have  compiled a WM by myself, but after i add a wm.desktop to the  /usr/share/xsessions/  and login again, still cant found the wm item which i have added, so what'wrong with it ?
<andrea_> Odaym: yes, and could change it on my will
<andrea_> just let me reboot it unplugged
<andrea_> and see if it worked
<MaverickMC> hey, :) can you guys help me get my Kernel set for Low Latency?
<andrea_> ok?
<Odaym> look at your F1,F2,etc.. keys on the top, andrea_ , do you see one with the display icon on it?
<psycho_oreos> xangua, oh well give mpsystem the right link then :)
<Oer> MaverickMC, you want a low latency kernel, like RT-kernel in ubuntu-studio ?  = realtime
<Odaym> F7 or F8, andrea_
<andrea_> yes, F4
<Odaym> and F5?
<Odaym> up and down?
<MaverickMC> i guess so
<andrea_> i think it's suspension button
<MaverickMC> i am using ubuntu 10.10 X86 32 bit
<Odaym> no, it should be the icon of a small sun
<Dr_Willis> jyfl987:  im not sure thats the proper place. Look for the 'gnome.desktop' file. also. You may need to restart the GDM service. if that is the right place.
<andrea_> there's a sun half black, half white
<andrea_> yep
<Odaym> full one
<Odaym> with an up arrow and a down arrow
<Odaym> next to one another
<andrea_> no, those are on arrows up and down
<_chun> Say I have two computers both running ssh-server on a local network -- when I ssh into the network using its external ip address, which of those computers am I going to be connecting to?
<Dr_Willis> jyfl987:  that does seem to be the right place now. :) used to be differnt.
<jyfl987> Dr_Willis: i have restart it, its in lucid, and i found if i edit an exists .desktop files, the  changed value will show at login
<andrea_> and don't work with Fn :(
<Odaym> does pressing the Fn key along ..
<Odaym> oh
<MaverickMC> why am i still waiting?
<Odaym> then you need to identify that specific function of your keyboard, andrea_
<Odaym> Fn sometimes doesn't work by default
<Dr_Willis> jyfl987:  check ownership and permissions. I normally just copy gnome.destkop and edit it.
<andrea_> nononono, let me explain
<Odaym> MaverickMC, i don't think this is a restaurant where you can order something on demand
<Odaym> just be patient
<jyfl987> Dr_Willis: i am also copy an exists .desktop file  and then changed the filename  and the value
<MaverickMC> ok
<andrea_> when pressing Fn and arrows, appears the screen icon of brightness adjustment, but nothing else happens
<andrea_> got it?
<Dr_Willis> MaverickMC:  i think someone suggested theres a rt kernel in the repos. I belive ubuntustudio uses it by default.
<Hierro59> what is the irc channel in Spanish
<jyfl987> Dr_Willis: so is there any script like update-initramfs to make the change to be accept?
<gartral|cr48> I have my laptop configured too blank screen when I close the lid, but I notice 2 problems. 1 the backlight stays on, and two, the screen doesn't lock... how can i fix this?
<Code_Bleu> anyone know how i can get the current weather form the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> jyfl987:  any time ive ever edited those files. I just copy gnome.desktop, edit it.. restart gdm.. it works.
<Odaym> so you can see that the brightness bar is rising and falling, andrea_, but not affecting the actual brightness of the screen?
<Dr_Willis> The program 'weather' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<andrea_> exactly
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install weather-util
<Hierro59> please, what is the irc channel in Spanish
<MaverickMC> i don't want the F#$%ing Rt Kernel
<Odaym> this beats me
<Dr_Willis> Code_Bleu:  try the weather command? :)
<Odaym> never seen something like that
<jyfl987> Dr_Willis: i will try again now, wait me a minutes
<sinisterstuf> Code_Bleu, emacs would
<MaverickMC> unless it is faster
<andrea_> Hierro59: #ubuntu-es
<gartral|cr48> !realtime | MaverickMC
<Hierro59> joing #ubuntu-es
<Dr_Willis> MaverickMC:  i thought they were the same thing.. but i dont use either.
<Odaym> andrea_, try to google for "<your keyboard brand> problem with brightness keys"
<Hierro59> join #ubuntu-es
<Dr_Willis> 'faster' is relative :) to your benchmarks I guess.
<Odaym> Hierro59, say "/join #ubuntu-es"
<andrea_> already done, no solutions found :(
<erUSUL> Hierro59: /join #ubuntu-es
<gartral|cr48> I have my laptop configured too blank screen when I close the lid, but I notice 2 problems. 1 the backlight stays on, and two, the screen doesn't lock... how can i fix this?
<MaverickMC> afaik Low Latency Kernel and system is for older pcs
<Odaym> it's very strange andrea_
<Code_Bleu> Dr_Willis: I dont have a weather command, and apt-get install weather doesnt work either
<Odaym> what about the volume, andrea_ ?
<Odaym> works?
<andrea_> i know
<andrea_> volume works properly
<andrea_> no problem
<Hierro59> tanks
<gartral|cr48> MaverickMC: that's a bad assumption, I can think of 3 tasks where I would want an RTK on a supercompter.
<andrea_> with Fn and left-right arrows
<gartral|cr48> computer
<induz> hello why i am getting thie error now
<induz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569193/
<shaneo> Ubuntu 10.10 and XBMC volume issues can someone help me out
<andrea_> Hierro59: de nada
<Dr_Willis> Code_Bleu:  the package to install eas not called 'weather' it sayd what to install...
<MaverickMC> i don't own a damn supercomputer
<mpsystem> Tengo un problema en Firefox no se abre ninguna página sólo muestra ERROR!
<induz> how to correct those error
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install weather-util
<elderman> gartral|cr48,  I don't know, but it sounds like a hibernate/suspend problem
<MaverickMC> i have an old celeron 2.20GHz with 1gb of pc2700 ram
<gartral|cr48> MaverickMC: why don't you calm down a little? and have some patience, I was making the point that an RT kernel is used on all configurations.
<MaverickMC> and onboard intel i865g
<andrea_> Odaym: any other idea?
<shaneo> i habe to manually set the volume in the sound prefrences of unbuntu everytime i start or change songs
<Code_Bleu> Dr_Willis: it did not say what to install for me: http://pastebin.com/gQJDrD8D
<MaverickMC> my motherboard is an ASrock P4i65G
<kamalmv> -chun: its all about routing
<gartral|cr48> elderman: no, I don't want my system too fall into hibernate/sleep/off I just want to close the lid, blank and lock the screen, and shut off the backlight..
<Dr_Willis> Code_Bleu:  thats weird.. ubuntu has had that feature ion the command line for the last few releases.
<induz> another error http://paste.ubuntu.com/569195/
<Odaym> andrea_, see this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/220407
<induz> why I am getting those error
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 220407 in hal (Ubuntu) "Cannot change screen brightness on Fujitsu T2010 laptop in Intrepid" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<compdoc> low latency isnt for performance
<induz> can not I update the software sources
<MaverickMC> then what is?!?!
<andrea_> let me see
<Dr_Willis> Code_Bleu:  its 'weather-util' and the  command can be used like --> $ weather -i KOKK
<gartral|cr48> compdoc: no, it's for high availability.
<elderman> gartral|cr48, how did you configure it to blank the screen?
<compdoc> not even for that, really
<jyfl987> Dr_Willis: ok its my fault, i type the wrong extra file name
<xangua> induz: do not add software sources from other distros
<kamalmv> how to boot a computer from another in LAN
<induz> what should i do now/
<induz> xangua, what should i do to correct it
<xangua> induz: delete those debian software sources
<gartral|cr48> compdoc: if i'm doing particle simulation for a water/fluid management, and i want to say it's accurate, then i want a real time kernel... so yea, it kinda is.
<xangua> induz: and any other that is not ubuntu's
<juk> andrea_: did you know brightness applet on gnome-panel?
<induz> xangua, which one
<xangua> ...
<Odaym> ah, juk is right, andrea_, try that
<gartral|cr48> elderman: power managment> when laptop lid is closed, blank screen.
<Boosh> anyone have a good guide to setting fqdn?
<induz> xangua, how can i delet those sources
<elderman> gartral|cr48, yeah, I see it
<Boosh> hostname -f and hostname both return the right info, but domainname returns (none)
<andrea_> Odaym, juk no, don't know it
<andrea_> an you explain please?
<andrea_> can
<xangua> induz: the same way you added them or just go to software centre>edit> sources
<gartral|cr48> elderman:  well it does indeed blank the screen, I really want it too lock the screen, and shut off the backlight too
<Odaym> andrea_, put the mouse on the top panel > right click > Add to Panel > choose Brightness Applet
<beachbum_Bob> hi
<sacarlson> kamalmv: do you want to install from lan boot (pxeboot) or persistant boot to keep changes on next boot?  heres one of them https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<elderman> gartral|cr48, I'm interested because I have problems with this too
<sparky44> when i click on my other windows "bottom right of screen" it no longer switches over how do i fiv this
<raheel> Alright i have checked the official site of cups and finally found out that cups does not support quotas specific for jobs
<juk> andrea_: right click gnome-panel, add type brightness applet
<MaverickMC> can someone PM me?
<Odaym> andrea_, now put the mouse over the Sun and use mouse wheel to reduce and increase
<rootlinuxusr> i dont know, can we?
<raheel> quotas can be specified only for a printer in general or a single user ans that too based on time like daily weekly etc.
<gartral|cr48> elderman: ok lets build a hwdb what kind of machine do you have?
<andrea_> lol, when i click on the bar  of the applet, it simply disappears :S
<elderman> I'm a Dell e6400
<juk> !pm | MaverickMC
<ubottu> MaverickMC: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<andrea_> so, it doesn't work
<Odaym> nevermind that, andrea_ , i just tried it and that also happened
<beachbum_Bob> i have audio problems on a Toshiba laptop/Ubuntu 10.10
<Odaym> use the mouse wheel over it, andrea_
<raheel> we cannot set quota for a printer to limit the maximum number of pages per JOB. what a bummer.
<Odaym> dont click it
<induz> xangua, i go to system--admin--software source...other software...but I dont know which one to edit or remove from there
<elderman> gartral|cr48, sorry that was to you: Dell e6400
<andrea_> ok, the bar goes up and down
<Code_Bleu> Dr_Willis: i got weather working, but its only showing the forecast.  I want the current temp.  Do you know how to get that?  Ive read the man page and cant figure it out
<MaverickMC> Anyone that feels that they can help me can feel free to PM me.
<Odaym> and the actual brightness?
<andrea_> but no changes on the brightness
<Odaym> still unaffected?
<xangua> induz: remove the DEBIAN stuff you added
<andrea_> :(
<Odaym> hot damn!
<andrea_> yes
<Odaym> this is magic right here
<Odaym> haha
<FloodBot2> Odaym: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raheel> a simple windows application paper cut does it like a breeze and in ubuntu we dont have this basic option!  !$%@&!%@!*(@^%
<andrea_> hot LOL XD
<blkdg> raheel, why not set the QUOTA for the user per day?
<kamalmv> sacarlson;i hav heard about wake on lan ..will it work
<Odaym> i have NO idea
<Odaym> but i tried
<sparky44> codeblue what are you using for your wather and such
<andrea_> neither me
<andrea_> Odaym: but many thanks anyway :) :)
<MaverickMC> does anyone know what kernel would best for my system?
<gartral|cr48> elderman: huh, that's completly different hardware than what i have..
<sparky44> i use weatherbug works good
<sacarlson> kamalmv: wake on lan?  no that has nothing to do with boot off lan unless I misunderstand what you want.
<Code_Bleu> sparky44: apt-get install weather-utill...then run weather <options>
<elderman> gartral|cr48, yeah, I think these are really common problems
<blkdg> raheel, if it was a basic option it would be included with the DRIVER for your printer.
<juk> !best | MaverickMC:
<ubottu> MaverickMC:: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<andrea_> just let me reboot pc and see if brightness changes when turn it on on battery
<Odaym> ok
<raheel> blkdg actually the reason behind it is to limit accidental printing of huge documents
<elderman> gartral|cr48, in my experience
<andrea_> later!
<Code_Bleu> sparky44: i want from the terminal
<sparky44> codeblue thanks
<blkdg> train the humans raheel
<elderman> gartral|cr48, I'm looking for launchpad bugs
<blkdg> ;)
<MaverickMC> i mostly use this computer for internet browsing and facebook games
<induz> xangua, if i upgrade to 10.10, will the error go away??
<elderman> gartral|cr48, but does your screen ever lock?
<raheel> LOL yeah. we need to train the humans now...LOL
<compdoc> MaverickMC, its best to start with the newest and work backwards if you have issues. 10.10 or 10.04 at least. The older they are, the more vulnerable they are, and the worse they run on newer hardware
<kamalmv> sacarlson: i meant to power on a pv from another in an existing LAN
<kamalmv> sacarlcon' power on a pc
<induz> I used to have a programs called; kdenlive working on this system but somehow its gone, i can not see it
<blkdg> MaverickMC, like compdoc said, start with the one on the cd / dvd
<MaverickMC> did any of you catch what i said about my motherboard specs?
<blkdg> induz, can you launch it from a term?
<raheel> i came close to an option of MaxCopies but that turned out to limit the copies of an existing document
<Guest63854> can someone let me know if I will suffer significantly worse performance on a notebook if I install the full ubuntu edition on it rather than the netbook version ?
<sacarlson> kamalmv: ok well if you want wake on lan then you might look at this then http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234588
<adub_> i want to remove pulse audio completely how do i do this??????
<induz> blkdg, how can i launch from terminal??
<MaverickMC> i don't know about you guys, but i'm gonna go now.
<sparky44> i am un able to go to another window how do i fix this
<balachmar> How can I install a 32bit version of the following library: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so on the forums getlibs is mentioned. However, that website is unavailable.
<juk> Guest63854: no, you shouldn't be suffering
<Guest63854> juk: I am suffering at the moment with very odd redraw issues with the netbook version, so was thinking of junking it and going to std build
<kamalmv> thanks a lot sacarlson
<juk> Guest63854: yeah it might be kinda green yet, go for normal desktop
<Guest63854> cool, later
<yuran> how to add new language to lubuntu keyboard applet?
<andrea_> here i am
<alaing> hi trying to install my graphice card which is a Sapphire HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 HDMI DVI VGA PCI-E Graphics Card so I can see how ubuntu 10.04 on my usb drive will work
<abhinav_singh> hey i have upgraded to 10.10 ikonia_ ..thank you very much for your help :)
<andrea_> Odaym: it didn't work :(
<andrea_> when i turn on pc without AC, brightness still low
<andrea_> very low
<blkdg> MaverickMC http://hardware4linux.info/system/258/
<raheel> i think i will limit the users to a daily quota or try to install papercut using virtual box
<blkdg> induz, open a term and type kden then hit TAB, see what you get
<trae> Anyone know of a Fraps equiv for Linux?   I'd like to create videos of gaming in Linux and post on YouTube (with audio commentary).
<Odaym> i really have no idea anymore, andrea_ , but you can wait here some more and ask again..or..the forums
<induz> blkdg, I get this;kden: command not found
<andrea_> yes, i think it's the only way
<blkdg> trae, RecordMyDesktop (KDE)
<blkdg> induz, try locate kdenlive
<induz> blkdg, Also when i hit Alt--F2 I can not run kdenlive
<trae> blkdg: I read where it didn't work well with games, perhaps that's changed.
<induz> blkdg, i can see kdenlive folder/directory though
<SaYMoN80> Ciao
<blkdg> induz, open a term and try locate kdenlive
<SaYMoN80> hello
<SaYMoN80> !keep porv
<sacarlson> balachmar: did you try sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ?
<andrea_> tank you :)
<blkdg> trae i've not used it for games. but it works very well.
<induz> blkdg, I get a long list
<balachmar> @sacarlson yes, that is already installed
<blkdg> induz, can you copy and paste the list at pastebin.com ?
<blkdg> then let us know the url that pastebin.com gives you
<andrea_> i've got another big problem :(
<juk> andrea_: can see anything for: lshal | grep display ?
<induz> blkdg, here :http://paste.ubuntu.com/569203/
<andrea_> juk: not installed
<juk> andrea_: ah
<andrea_> going for it
<blkdg> induz, i don't see kdenlive. did you remove it?
<trae> blkdg: kk...   how does one ascertain a windows   windowid?
<andrea_> juk: sudo apt-get install hal doesn't output nothing
<blkdg> how did you install it induz ?
<andrea_> juk: no sorry
<andrea_> andrea@ubuntu:~$ lshal | grep display this command
<trae> xwininfo
<trae> lol
<juk> andrea_: *doesn't* *nothing* so it does something
<speed_> im having a problem playing gl-117
<induz> blkdg, I installed after reading thier website and i was working on kdenlive 0.7 till yesterday
<juk> andrea_: is it mind game?
<induz> blkdg, my video edit is still in a folder
<mah454> dsada
<brontoeee> induz, "how?"
<induz> blkdg, then i donwloaded cineralla and i dont see kdenlive
<blkdg> cineralla will not have affected kdenlive
<induz> brontoeee, I dont remeber exactly, but from here:http://kdenlive.org/user-manual/downloading-and-installing-kdenlive/pre-compiled-packages/ubuntu-packages
<induz> cineralla is still there but i dont like it
<induz> blkdg, my edit line is there in kdenlive... how can i get it
<induz> blkdg, or how can i get kdenlive again working for me
<blkdg> i don't understand what "edit line" is.
<speed_> i have 10.04...should i upgrade to 10.10? i have 2 giabites of ram with intel pentium 4 3 Ghz
<andrea__> sorry
<andrea__> connection went down
<gartral|cr48> speed_: you wouldn't be dissapointed.
<induz> Also i want to install MLT 0.5.10 with kdenlive as per the website
<elderman> speed_, why not?
<blkdg> induz, grab that ubuntu pkg from the kdenlive folks, reinstall.
<speed_> i did with a laptop and it was eating up my resourses
<brontoeee> induz, what happens if: which kdenlive
<andrea__> juk: what were we saying?
<gartral|cr48> speed_: define "Eating up resources"
<brontoeee> induz, 'which kdenlive' in terminal
<speed_> it was using up a lot of the ram. (old laptop) and slowed it down
<R-Touch> speed: latest ubuntu eating up resources? see, that's one of the reasons i'm afraid to make the plunge back.
<elfranne> i have edited my network config file and i can t get it up anymore now ... fresh install of 10.10 just updated and nothing more (and MC)
<ezra-s> Hello, is there a problem with the gtk theme handling in recent updates? I just installed ubuntu amd64 in one box and after updates panels and inside of windows lose gtk theme, now all looks as default gtk without themes, any workaround fixes?
<R-Touch> i have my working windows 7 install here and i love ubuntu but there's always a crack here or there.
<induz> brontoeee, I was working on kdenlive since few days, suddenly after updating my system I dont see kdenlive
<kamalmv> can apt-get install be run from a folder in pc
<juk> andrea__: i think about your screen brightness adjusting
<rootlinuxusr> bash script
<andrea__> yep
<brontoeee> induz, what happens if you type : "which kdenlive" in terminal?
<speed_> so i should?
<blkdg> brontoeee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/569203/
<speed_> and the laptop. what vertion would be good for it?
<induz> brontoeee, i saved lots of keyboard shortcuts saved
<induz> brontoeee, nothing happens when i type that
<gartral|cr48> speed_: I'm climbing far out on a limb here and assuming you were probably running chrome...
<induz> i am re-installing it -sudo apt-get install kdenlive
<blkdg> speed_, here's an idea: use the previous ubuntu;s stable long term release, patch it, and then just update the APPS you want, not the OS. !
<MrBlue_NL> hi all, i got a problem with xvnc, anyone to the rescue?
<elfranne> sudo service networking stop gives stop unknow instance
<jefelex>  /msg NickServ HELP register
<induz> maybe its caz i have GNome and its for KDE???
<jefelex> oops!]
<zamba> is there a quick way to change the default documents path?
<zamba> for a set of users?
<blkdg> brontoeee, did you look at his locate ?
<Dazzled> anyone an idea why I get "Connection refused" when I try to connect() to my localhost through IPv6 and it works fine when I try to connect through IPv4 ?
<speed_> chrome os?
<andrea__> http://www.voria.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=297 maybe i found something here
<erUSUL> zamba: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Dazzled> The server should accept whatever
<induz> what is MLT?
<ezra-s> come on, nobody knows of a problem with ubuntu gtk themes?
<induz> The recommended version of Kdenlive is 0.7.8 and MLT 0.5.10
<zamba> erUSUL: is it possible to do this "globally"?
<brontoeee> blkdg, yes, what about that?
<MrBlue_NL> I got a headless server running Ubuntu 10.04 and use xvnc to create a display to login to the server (using vncviewer). Now, when i plugin a usb stick, it says it is unable to mount it (no permission). I have Googled the problem, but did not came up with a solution, busting my head what I am doing wrong. Anyone has a solution?
<brontoeee> induz, what about : 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --reinstall install kdenlive'
<blkdg> the executable isn't on his system
<gartral|cr48> speed_: no.. obviously we're talking about Ubuntu here.. so.. Chrome Browser in Ubuntu.
<brontoeee> blkdg, right, i didnt see that that was an output of locate, sorry
<speed_> yes  i use that
<rcmaehl> Help! my pc does not fully turn off during suspend or hibernate and will not resume.
<erUSUL> zamba: really dunno; for existing users you will have to edit that file; for new users i dunno where the file is generated sorry
<rcmaehl> I am running Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit
<blkdg> rcmaehl, hold down the powerbutton
<blkdg> seriously
<rcmaehl> blkdg: but I want it to susppend
<zamba> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<sacarlson> Dazzled: what address did you use for localhost?  did you try ping6 ::1 does that work?
<blkdg> google the motherboard
<induz> brontoeee, i get errors
<induz> I get from s/w center 'Package dependencies cannot be resolved"
<Dazzled> sacarlson: client: connect: Connection refused
<Dazzled> ERROR connecting to ::1
<Dazzled> I'll try the ping now
<Dazzled> ping6 works
<sacarlson> Dazzled: what does ifconfig  show as your lo address?
<itaylor57> induz: you need to remove the debin os packages mentioned earlier
<blkdg> induz, can i suggest for a sec, that you get the whole thing from the software centre?
<Chakravanti> how do i set a custom laun cher application to a location (NOT 'location' as a launcher or wtf ever that is) but execute a binary inside a particular directory
<Dazzled> Link encap:Local Loopback
<Dazzled>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<Dazzled>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<rcmaehl> blkdg: would there be any log entries?
<lamefun> where can I get source code of GNOME?
<sacarlson> Dazzled: oh then what port are you trying to connect to when it's refused?
<Dazzled> 9134
<induz> blkdg, s/w center is giving me this error" 'Package dependencies cannot be resolved"
<blkdg> rcmaehl, what type of machine?
<Dazzled> (I have both the client and server running local)
<sacarlson> Dazzled: and what listens on that?  sudo netstat -pant
<brontoeee> induz, can you paste the exact error and tell the channel the url
<blkdg> rcmaehl, dmesg
<rcmaehl> blkdg: Desktop Custom built
<blkdg> rcmaehl, motherboard data please.
<_AV_> Hi, all. I changed my login screen background in Ubuntu 9.10 but now I want to restore to its original configuration. May you help me with this?
<andrea__> let me reboot
<FireTalon> has anyone came across a problem that when the x server starts the screen goes all grey with lines through it?
<itaylor57> brontoeee: he has debian os sources in his s/w list
<netsurf3> hey guys can i get some help on something please
<netsurf3> http://pastebin.com/fcG8QP05
<Dazzled> sacarlson: there's nothing now
<netsurf3> i am getting regular x crashes
<blkdg> brontoeee, is this going to be a trip into packagedep hell or what?
<Dazzled> sacarlson: but I turned my server off
<sacarlson> Dazzled: problem solved
<Kbentley57> anyone want to offer some advice on rsync?
<blkdg> FireTalon, google your video card. make sure that you have the right drivers.
<alaing> trying to install my graphic gard  but when I install the proprietary drivers through the "Hardware Drivers" I get the following error : SystemError: installArchives() failed
<Dazzled> sacarlson: not really, because now I'll turn on my server, and it'll still fail to connect on IPv6
<Dazzled> and it''l succeed on the IPv4
<dumnnut__> hi, i have 10.04 instlled, what synaptic package can i install to bring it ti 10.10?
<sacarlson> Dazzled: ok run again sudo netstat -pant
<brontoeee> blkdg, nope, i think the official and unoficcila repos got messed somehow, but since i have no idea how to fix that i said to post the url to the channel .
<Chakravanti> how do i execute a binary from within a directory via gnome panel launcher?
<FireTalon> they come on the cd, its an radeon xpress 1150
<FireTalon> suposed to work flawlessly
<rcmaehl> blkdg: >< As soon as I find them
<induz> brontoeee, here :http://paste.ubuntu.com/569212/
<Dazzled> now both the client and server are running
<Secrets1235567> http://pastebin.com/YHLzRsv6
<Secrets1235567> look
<terry> Chakravanti: give the filename
<Secrets1235567> how do i fix these errors
<alaing> FireTalon: was that for me?
<FireTalon> no
<Kbentley57> Is there a way to force an Rsync backup?
<alaing> also having problems with graphics vard
<Dazzled> sacarlson: the server is listed twice
<Chakravanti> terry, huh?
<Dazzled> once as LISTEN and once as ESTABLISHED
<sacarlson> Dazzled: but do they listen on ipv6?  maybe let me see it sudo netstat -pant | pastebinit
<brontoeee> induz, explain to the channel, i'am not good enough to fix broken sources/repos and stuff like that
<terry> Chakravanti: could be ./filename  or  sh filename or just filename  If the file does not have executable bit assigned to it, first do sudo chmod +x filename
<alaing> hi trying to install my graphice card which is a Sapphire HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 HDMI DVI VGA PCI-E Graphics Card so I can see how ubuntu 10.04 on my usb drive will work
<alaing> trying to install my graphic gard  but when I install the proprietary drivers through the "Hardware Drivers" I get the following error : SystemError: installArchives() failed
<Secrets1235567> how do i fix the errors
<Chakravanti> i put in /home/user/application/./binary and it will execute the binary but it won't do it inside the the directory which i need it to do or else it won't find resources the application needs
<induz> why i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/569212/
<harleypig> Does anyone know how to fix a service and/or networking problem? 'service networking stop' gives 'unknown instance' and start gives 'stop/waiting'.  I have to use ifup eth0 to make it work.
<juk> induz: do you know what 404 Not found means?
<terry> file /home/user/application/./binary
<Kbentley57> some type of connection error induz
<toph> alaing: you may want to try getting the latest release of catalyst rather than using the driver installer in ubuntu
<toph> alaing: see this link for the installer, http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?27750-Catalyst-10.12-Released-for-Linux
<terry> Chakravanti: file /home/user/application/./binary
<blkdg> induz, is that box connected to the net?
<induz> blkdg, I am online
<terry> Chakravanti: In other words, show us how the file is identified by the system.
<blkdg> looks like 404 not founf induz
<sacarlson> Dazzled:  might I know what application is supposed to be  running on this port 9134?
<Dazzled> sacarlson: my c++ server application
<andrea_> here i am again
<induz> blkdg, I am trying to install Kdenlive from the s/w center but i get dependencies error???
<Chakravanti> terry, i'm not sure what you're asking for
<Dazzled> sacarlson: I'm writing a client and a server, and I'm testing them locally
<toph> alaing: if you aren't sure how to use the installer I'd be happy to give you instructions as well
<induz> blkdg, I am on the same system
<Chakravanti> it is an executable bit, the application itself works fine this is a gnome panel launcher issue
<sacarlson> Dazzled: and the client?
<terry> Chakravanti:  file filename-here #And tell us what it says.
<Chakravanti> it doesn't say or do anything
<Dazzled> sacarlson: the client connectst to localhost 9134
<Erien> Hola
<itaylor57> blkdg: induz has debian32 distro packages listed in is s/w list
<root> root
<Dazzled> and it will first attempt IPv6, and if that fails, it'll take IPv4
<root> rich
<_AV_> Problem solved.
<terry> Chakravanti:  open a terminal and give the command:  file <file-name-here>
<Dazzled> which is what happens, and I don't get why
<Chakravanti> it does launch it if i put up /home/user/application/./binary but it doesn't launch it in the directory /home/user/application/
<Erien> Anyone can help me with apache please? Sorry if this is not the channel, I don't know wich channel use
<Dazzled> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:9134            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5727/tcp_server
<Dazzled> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:9134          127.0.0.1:50463         ESTABLISHED 5727/tcp_server
<Dazzled> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:50463         127.0.0.1:9134          ESTABLISHED 5728/tcp_client
<Guest38588> getting d-link 2330  to work
<Chakravanti> could not load texture packages/textures/notexture.png
<Chakravanti> could not find core textures
<geekahedron_> almost every time I take my laptop to a new location, I have to restart it for the wireless to connect, like it's not "forgetting" the settings from before
<terry> Chakravanti: Then why not leave it in the directory where it works?
<Chakravanti> i'm not tryign to move the binary
<Chakravanti> i'm tryign to create a gnome panel launcher
<Chakravanti> i'm trying to GET INTO the directory not move the file
<Dazzled> sacarlson:  but they're not in in tcp6
<rcmaehl> blkdg: http://pastebin.com/9rQkkuhB
<blkdg> itaylor57, could he not rm them, then all then reinstall?
<sacarlson> Dazzled: well for one you should pastebinit so we can see it ,  from that I don't see any ipv6 listening
<MrBlue_NL> I got a headless server running Ubuntu 10.04 and use xvnc to create a display to login to the server (using vncviewer). Now, when i plugin a usb stick, it says it is unable to mount it (no permission). I have Googled the problem, but did not came up with a solution, busting my head what I am doing wrong. Anyone has a solution?
<Chakravanti> but i can't for the life of me goggl eup some syntax for the gnome panle application launcher that makes a lick of sense to do this
<itaylor57> blkdg: someting like that, but I haven't ever done that
<terry> Chakravanti: I see.  So you want a point-and-click method of executing the file?
<Dazzled> sacarlson: Can I send that to you privately?
<juk> MrBlue_NL: how you mounting it?
<Chakravanti> that's what gnome panel launcher is
<Chakravanti> i have gnome panel launcher...so i can do that
<sacarlson> Dazzled: yes you can,  you should have something like tcp6       0      0 ::1:631                 :::*                    LISTEN
<netsurf3> is there anyway i can obtain libdrm22.4.21 for lucid the stock is .18 and google claims the newer version may fix crashes i am having
<Chakravanti> what i want is how to tell gnome panel launcher how to choose a directory
<MrBlue_NL> juk: I login to it using vncviewer and plugin a disk into my server. Then it gives an error that it is unable to mount (no permission)
<netsurf3> also is anyone aware of what chaos this could cause if i were to compile them by hand?
<Erien> How I know wich server name type in Server Name when I install Apache on Windows?? :D
<Dazzled> sacarlson: yes, cupsd is on there
<induz> ok when i update my Lucid i get this error why>.http://paste.ubuntu.com/569216/
<blkdg> rcmaehl, take the mother board's name, google it with suspend and ubuntu in the search
<andrea_> ok, i'm leaving
<sacarlson> Dazzled: no I mean for your port
<andrea_> juk: did you found something?
<andrea_> find
<rcmaehl> blkdg: NAGAMI2L <- thatit?
<Dazzled> sacarlson: It's not there, but I'll make a pastebin
<sacarlson> Dazzled: you should see a tcp6 port listen and a tcp listen.  that's why it doesn't work
<terry> Chakravanti:   Are you wanting to place an icon on gnome-panel that when clicked on will launch the application?
<blkdg> induz, let's try something.
<harleypig> Is anyone familiar with a networking problem where service networking stop/start won't work?
<blkdg> induz, can you save any of the kdenlive work that you have?
<juk> MrBlue_NL: not sure how mout is related to vncsession, but normally only root can do that
<Chakravanti> terry yes it's plugged in
<terry> Chakravanti: What is plugged in?
<rcmaehl> blkdg: 270 results none helpful
<Kroosec> Hello, how to read .epub files ?
<terry> Chakravanti: Are you talking about an external device of some sort?
<geekahedron_> Kroosec: get a library program like calibre
<geekahedron_> Kroosec: or any e-book reader
<Chakravanti> i was insulting you, i'll figure it out on my own because you're obv useless/clueless/trolling
<Kroosec> geekahedron_ , anything specific for Gnome ? Calibre installs a lot of KDE stuff. :)
<terry> Chakravanti: You are not being specific.  If you ask a specific question, one of us here could help you.
<Chakravanti> i am being very specific
<terry> Chakravanti: What is your question?
<Chakravanti> you're asking about unrelated crap like you don't have a clue what i'm talking about
<xangua> !attitude | Chakravanti
<rcmaehl> blkdg: would there be any log entries in the log viewer that might be of help? if so where would I find them?
<ubottu> Chakravanti: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Chakravanti> how to make gnome p[anel launcher choose a directory before launching an application
<blkdg> rcmaehl, yep, take that product: NAGAMI2L vendor: ASUSTek Computer google that
<leon> hello there everyone
<terry> Chakravanti: What application?
<MrBlue_NL> a usb disk should automount when i plug it into my computer, or am i wrong?
<Chakravanti> terry, why does it matter?
<Chakravanti> it doesn't
<blkdg> got to run
<Chakravanti> the program is gnome panel launcher and how to use it
<Kroosec> How to read .epub files ?
<Chakravanti> again with the unrelated trolling
<terry> Chakravanti:  We can not tell you how to do something if we don't know what it is your trying to do.
<IdleOne> Chakravanti: Just want make sure I understand. you want a launcher that when you click on it it pops up a window that asks what folder to open nautilus to?
<xangua> Kroosec: open software centre and search for epub
<Chakravanti> IdleOne, no i want it to execute a binary from within a directory\
<geekahedron_> Kroosec: look at fbreader, maybe? I'm just googling
<magicianlord> Do you recommend 10.04.1 over 10.10 for any legitimate reason?
<kv102t> So, Thunderbird never stays is date desc order... Any idea's ?
<Chakravanti> normally executing 'path/to/binary' does not select a location
<Kranix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10473356
<Kbentley57> hey guys, I have a question about a rsync setup.  I think I have everything setup correctly:  I have the server running on my PC, and the client is on a freenas box.  Is there a way to "force" a sync so that I can see if a new newly created files show up on the freenas box?
<Chakravanti> it executes the binary from /home/user/ not /home/user/application/
<xangua> magicianlord: use what you want, 10.04.2 lts = long term support
<h00k> Kbentley57: sure, you can run rsync with whatever options from a terminal
<Chakravanti> i really don't think this is that complicated
<IdleOne> Chakravanti: ok well the command in the launcher to launch a application would usually be /usr/bin/app_name
<Chakravanti> usually
<Chakravanti> except that that doesn't choose the location
<rcmaehl> http://pastebin.com/HRNjbary <- for whoever can help me now
<Kroosec> Thanks guys.
<magicianlord> xangua: 10.4.2 is out?
<amit> how to play any video or mp3 from terminal?
<xangua> magicianlord: 10.04.2 , yes
<magicianlord> cool
<magicianlord> i will need to download it
<amit> ???
<K|nG> he file '/home/king/Downloads/wlsetup-web.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<K|nG> How I can fix it
<rcmaehl> K|nG: open up a terminal
<IdleOne> Chakravanti: I am sorry but I don't understand what you mean by choosing a location. normally you launch an application and it launches.
<Chakravanti> i need some linguistic context for writing comands into gnome application launcher
<payn> hey all
<xangua> magicianlord: is just lucid with updates...
<rcmaehl> K|nG: cd to the file's directory
<K|nG> rcmaehl: yeahh
<rcmaehl> K|nG: then do sudo chmod +x wlsetup-web.exe
<payn> ive justed downloaded  anarox music player
<payn> amarok
<payn> sry
<Chakravanti> IdleOne, well when you do that you are launching your applicationn in question from your user directory, normally it doesn't affect anything for most applications and you don't notice it but that's what happens
<magicianlord> xangua: it is still exciting. i will get it
<mycosys> jebus chakravanti - are you so dull that you cant make a freaking batch script that simple, but need to come here abusing people for not understanding your vague requests?
<K|nG> rcmaehl: ok
<amit> no answer of my question guys
<payn> but when i try to play music it dosent work
<Chakravanti> sure i'm an asshole thanks anyway
<h00k> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rcmaehl> K|nG: then you should be able to run the file
<mycosys> amit - mplayer
<xangua> amit: mplayed
<K|nG> rcmaehl: thank you
<K|nG> REBOOT now
<mycosys> *mplayer - sorry
<magicianlord> xangua: what is included in the update
<magicianlord> xangua: is it possible for ubuntu to include vlc as part of the standard install evfer
<mycosys> amit - if you type man mplayer at the cli it will give you how to use it
<xangua> magicianlord: all updates
<magicianlord> what is a good image editor for 10.04
<xangua> magicianlord: ask mark ;)
<payn> hey can anyone help me please?
<hektik> hey, my neighbor just moved and gave me his computer. can somone tell me if this computer is any good?
<mycosys> you may want to add the medibuntu repos to get full function of patented codecs
<induz> hello
<magicianlord> fspot is old and doesnt wrok as well in 10.04 as in 10.10
<terry> payn: ask away...
<GeekMan> where would my cd drive be under dev (is it etc/dev/hdc)
<mycosys> amit http://medibuntu.org/
<terry> GeekMan: It is very possible it is /dev/hdc but not for sure.
<IdleOne> GeekMan: /dev/sr0
<geekahedron_> magicianlord: gimp is always good, depends what your needs are
<induz> blkdg r u there
<payn> Amarok music player, did anyone have problems with it?
<foxjazz> how do you update the generic package?
<payn> i am
<payn> :(
<moegreen> hey guys anybody know the name of the screensaver that looks like drawing in sand?? is the best way i can describe it///lines going slowly across the screen on tan background making designs?
<terry> GeekMan: You can test the theory with command eject /dev/hdc
<adac>  /j #rubyonrails
<adac>  /j #rubyonrails
<anton> I added an etry to cron via "crontab -e". It disappeared after reboot. how can I avoid that?
<GeekMan> yeah thats it
<GeekMan> thanks
<adac> sr
<adac> y
<Kbentley57> "/join"
<induz> hello why i get this error;http://paste.ubuntu.com/569216/
<drc> adac: no space at the begining
<toph> payn: I didn't see anything wrong with amarok the last time I used it but I wish there was a kde music player that could play from your library rather than waste time with playlists
<payn> :\
<terry> GeekMan: And then   eject -t /dev/hdc   to close it again.
<toph> payn: but I'm the type of person who will just randomly switch song types when I'm in the mood so players like rhythmbox or banshee suite me better
<payn> amarok player
<payn> pleaaaaaaaaase
<payn> anyone can help?
<magicianlord> i purge rhythmbox always
<toph> payn: whats your problem with it?
<payn> it dosent play
<toph> magicianlord: I can't live without it :P
<magicianlord> i also purge tomboy, gnome games, gbrainy (dont need a brain when you have magic), ubuntu-one client
<payn> no voice comes out
<terry> payn: Doesnt play what?
<pertheusual> payn: amatok install mp3 codecs
<pertheusual> maybe?
<terry> payn: What type of file are you tryin  to play?
<payn> no voice comes out
<toph> payn: either install codecs or change phonon backend to vlc
<toph> magicianlord: what music player do you use btw?
<payn> amarok
<terry> payn: What type of file are you trying  to play?
<payn> i used rhythmbox befor
<magicianlord> vlc
<payn> amarok
<magicianlord> sometimes moc
<magicianlord> so you would recommend 10.4.2 over 10.10 for what reason
<payn> @terry mp3
<IdleOne> payn: install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<toph> lol
<pertheusual> hehe
<toph> he was so close to the answer
<IdleOne> 1 second to late
<pertheusual> k, my turn for questions :P
<pertheusual> occasionally my computer gets a little invisible box on the screen that doesn't respond to mouse clicks, anyone else have issues with this? I'm thinking maybe a flash issue? I have to reboot to get rid of them, and they build up over time
<terry> !mp3 | payn
<ubottu> payn: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<toph> pertheusual: wow that sounds terrible
<alindt> pertheusual: "invisible box"?
<speed_> im upgradding now
<WeThePeople> are there any ways to make ubuntu 10.04 run faster/
<pertheusual> yeah, a square area where clicking has no effect
<econdudeawesome>  pertheusual: any unusual processes running in the background?
<pertheusual> the current one is about 250x200px, I measured in gimp
<econdudeawesome> I believe you can "ctrl+alt+t" to open a terminal and then run top to view processes
<toph> pertheusual: so you experience it while watching videos in flash?
<econdudeawesome> WeThePeople: What kind of things are you wanting to do?
<magicianlord> do you recommend keeping openoffice installed?
<toph> pertheusual: does it ever appear when doing desktop tasks that have nothing to do with flash?
<econdudeawesome> WeThePeople: as in, are you wanting to make it run faster by reinstalling only the most basic of things?
<IdleOne> magicianlord: why are you polling the channel?
<magicianlord> i need advice
<pertheusual> toph: I think it might be happening when flash crashes, but that's only a theory. the process list foesn't mention flash anywhere after the crash
<IdleOne> magicianlord: close it, leave it open, up to you.
<econdudeawesome> magicianlord: what are you needing advice on?
<WeThePeople> econdudeawesome, anything that will make it run faster, my WinXP runs faster than Ubun.
<pertheusual> toph: I'm wondering if something crashes and doesn't disconnect whatever graphics context it had, so it just leaves a box?
<magicianlord> IdleOne: cant decide whether to keep openoffice installed
<magicianlord> the big updates are a hassle
<toph> WeThePeople: you could try disabling some of the startup apps if you need to reclaim memory or tweak your kernel/swap settings but most of the performance related stuff is handled well automatically
<IdleOne> So remove it if you don't need it.
<Fuwex> which files govern the startup of services?
<econdudeawesome> WeThePeople: that's fairly odd. You are running plain vanilla Ubuntu? (regular, out of the box desktop?)
<alindt> WeThePeople: runs faster doing what?
<magicianlord> but i dont know if i may need it in hte future
<linxeh> I've just taken the nvidia graphics card out of my machine and wish to use the onboard intel graphics - how do I tell ubuntu to redetect the onboard intel graphics and use that for X ?
<magicianlord> its hard to decide
<geekahedron_> anyone familiar with this issue: every time i restart my laptop, the visual effects revert to "none" and i have to manually change it
<WeThePeople> econdudeawesome, its 10.04 LTS thats all i know
<terry> magicianlord: Exactly what is it that you are trying to accomplish?
<toph> pertheusual: yeah but what you are doing at the time of the issue, is it normally watching a video in your browser in flash?
<erUSUL> linxeh: remove the xorg.conf file ( /etc/X11/xorg.conf )
<WeThePeople> alindt, video on the web, opening up app, everything
<econdudeawesome> WeThePeople: would you be willing to get rid of the eye candy? I run lubuntu-desktop when I have a lower-powered computer and it works for my needs. You can install it and choose which session you want at login. the command to get it is "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"
<pertheusual> I honestly don't know. since they are invisible, I don't usually notice them right away, and it's reasonably rare. maybe a new one once a week
<econdudeawesome> WeThePeople: You can still use all the same programs. The only thing that changes is a less needy display--switches from GNOME to LXDE. Wikipedia goes into a good writeup about these.
<alindt> pertheusual: by invisible you mean that you discover that clicking inside that area has no effect?
<toph> linxeh: you need to create an xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then edit it to make sure the driver value reflects the intel driver you are trying to use for your graphics card
<pertheusual> yeah
<econdudeawesome> WeThePeople: I do recall when I first added lubuntu-desktop that lxdm and gdm (the things that let you sign in) would occasionally conflict. I resolved this by uninstalling gdm with apt-get
<WeThePeople> econdudeawesome, cool, so when i start ubuntu i will need to choose LXDE from the drop down?
<j_3784> what is lxde
<econdudeawesome> WeThePeople: you only need to choose it once--it remembers which you chose last. But if you want to switch back you're good to go. I believe it will give you an option for lubuntu and lubuntu netbook, or something akin to that.
<GeekMan> BRO ok i just finaly figured out how to make my cd drive on my ibook work you have to manualy enter udisks --poll-for-media /dev/hdc my question is where cna i set this so it does it automaticly   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues
<toph> pertheusual: ah I see, try updating flash and see if that helps. If not it could be a driver/compiz bug
<econdudeawesome> j_3784: Wikipedia has a pretty good writeup about it. It's a much lower-powered display that replaces GNOME
<toph> pertheusual: hard to know what to do when it is rare/difficult to reproduce like that
<magicianlord> openbox by itself is better than lxde
<geekahedron_> my computer has to search for display drivers every time i start up
<geekahedron_> anyway to make it remember what it's using?
<econdudeawesome> j_3784: It however does not have much by way of eye candy. Compiz is not compatible. Plus it changes the way the menu looks. But all your apps should run. Also, it switches out terminal for lxterminal
<toph> linxeh: do you need help telling ubuntu which driver to use?
<terry> GeekMan: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab file?
<econdudeawesome> geekahedron_: I don't know what the answer to your question is, but I noticed no one has answered yet
<toph> geekahedron: specify the driver in xorg.conf
<pertheusual> toph: agreed. mostly wanted to see if anyone else had run into it. oh well. I'll keep digging :)
<GeekMan> terry: do what lol
<linxeh> erUSUL: thanks
<econdudeawesome> geekahedron_: I suspect there should be a config file under /home/<user>./<config file>... Does anyone else know the correct answer to this?
<toph> pertheusual: yeah that is a most unusual bug lol, never heard of it before now
<terry> GeekMan: Are you using 10.04?
<GeekMan> yeah
<linxeh> toph: I dont see why these days I should have to edit things when the system detects everything automatically - I'm not back in 1995 using slackware! However, I'm being lazy - I should google this, but I dont have another machine to hand, and the modern web on links/lynx is somewhat painful! I'll try erUSUL's solution first :)
<toph> econdudeawesome: yeah the config file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf, he needs to create one and specify the driver to use there
<Cem_Nome5> hi
<econdudeawesome> geekahedron_: there you go :-) /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the config file.
<geekahedron_> toph: i don't have an xorg.conf file ... I thought that was deprecated?
<linxeh> erUSUL: worked a treat; thankyou
<Code_Bleu> byobu/scree = best thing since sliced bread.  If you are not using it, you should
<terry> !pastebin | GeekMan
<ubottu> GeekMan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<toph> linxeh: yeah thats the thing, it should be automatic but when it isn't you can just create the file
<besogon> hello. I've noticed that Rhythmbox don't show my MP3-player but podcasts are being shown in Music category. This happened after I had upgraded the system. Is this only for me?
<erUSUL> linxeh: no problem
<toph> geekahedron: X detection is supposed to be automatic now, but in case it doesn't work you can still manually do things through xorg.conf
<terry> GeekMan: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Cem_Nome5> I forgot my Root password, there is somehow to recovery it?
<Amadiro> Hello. Does anybody have any idea where these kind of outliers may come from? http://i.imgur.com/3J1fg.png . It actually shut down the system at that point.
<besogon> I mean if someone noticed something similar?
<erUSUL> !lostpassword | Cem_Nome5
<ubottu> Cem_Nome5: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<econdudeawesome> Cem_Nome5: Do you remember your login password?
<GeekMan> so.... i just type pastebininit /etc/fstab
<geekahedron_> econdudeawesome, toph: it does detect the driver automatically, but I have to manually change it from "none" to "normal" in the appearance menu
<linxeh> toph: sure - its all working now by removing the file
<Cem_Nome5> yes of course
<Cem_Nome5> im' using right now econdudeawesome
<jo-erlend> I'm having some difficulties with partitioning. I cannot remove my partitions, which causes great problems with the alternate installer. How can I remove any sign of any partitions?
<GeekMan> terry: so.... i just type pastebininit /etc/fstab
<Cem_Nome5> I installed root by this login
<erUSUL> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<econdudeawesome> Cem_Nome5: I'm confused--are you trying to do typical new user stuff requiring sudo, or did you set up a root account?
<Cem_Nome5> I did set a root account a time ago
<Cem_Nome5> but I forgot root password
<toph> geekahedron: ah I see, desktop effects aren't working on boot for some reason even though you set them to be on
<Cem_Nome5> somethings like start avguard protection, etc have to use root
<mamece2> hello, i have this problem: /usr/sbin/sensord error while loading shared libraries: libgobject-2.0.so.0 cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<jo-erlend> I've deleted the partitions using gparted, I've deleted them using fdisk. I've created a new partition table in fdisk, and I've done the same in gparted. No matter what I do, the partitions keep coming back as if I'd never deleted them.
<mamece2> hwo can i fix it?
<econdudeawesome> Cem_Nome5: ah. I am unable to assist in that regard, as I don't know how best to help you :-)
<Cem_Nome5> :(
<besogon> jo-erlend: didn't you try fdisk?
<Cem_Nome5> I'll see what I can do
<erUSUL> !find libgobject-2.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libgobject-2.0.so.0 found in ia32-libs, libglib2.0-0, libglib2.0-0-dbg, libglib2.0-0-refdbg
<econdudeawesome> Cem_Nome5: I've always used sudo for that...
<geekahedron_> toph: yes, basically. i'm not sure if it's a driver issue necessarily, but after I change the setting it spends a few seconds "searching for drivers"
<jo-erlend> besogon: I have used both fdisk and gparted, but none of them seem to be able to remove the partitions.
<erUSUL> mamece2: install libglib2.0-0
<nicobn> is there an easy way to record my desktop in video format ?
<mamece2> erusul i cant get to GUI i just got CLI
<toph> geekahderon: yeah thats just kind of a check to make sure you have 3d accel before trying to start it, it will always do that when changing the desktop effect setting
<erUSUL> mamece2:  « sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0 »
<GeekMan> oh i got you now hold on
<Fuwex> What is 'runlevel S'?
<erUSUL> !screencast | nicobn
<ubottu> nicobn: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<geekahedron_> toph: okay then, my issue that it's not remembering the effects setting. any ideas?
<GeekMan> terry http://pastebin.com/SnGQp4ZE
<mamece2> erusul TYVM
<alindt> nicobn: http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/05/3-ways-to-record-your-linux-desktop.html
<econdudeawesome> geekahedron_: something that I've done before is just to remove and reinstall Xserver... that would perhaps fix the issue but is a little extreme. The issue sounds like its with Metacity or Compiz, not with X
<econdudeawesome> geekahedron_: most likely Compiz as I read over the log just now
<toph> geekahedron: do you get any error messages or have any other settings not being saved?
<econdudeawesome> geekahedron_: is Compiz crashing on startup?
<mamece2> erusul how can i start GIU from CLI?
<geekahedron_> no other errors, nothing crashing that i can tell
<econdudeawesome> mamece2: startx
<erUSUL> mamece2: sudo start gdm
<econdudeawesome> mamece2: thats works too
<geekahedron_> my wireless has trouble switching networks, which is the only reason I have to restart as often as i do
<mamece2> it doesnt start
<matrix> hai guys
<nicobn> ubottu, altindt: thank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mamece2> eursul the same, /usr/sbin/sensord error while loading shared libraries: libgobject-2.0.so.0 cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<besogon> Any help? http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6509623
<rcmaehl> HELP! Semi-linux newb about to switch back to windows if he can't get his problem fixed. My pc won't suspend or hibernate correctly. I'll give any info needed to help you help me!
<GeekMan> ubottu ATTACK
<erUSUL> mamece2: dpkg -S /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
<GeekMan> :(
<KellyG> Hey everyone, I've got a script I want to run as root after I log in. I tried making an upstart script but I'm not sure how to get it to run after login (it's running after gdm starts at the moment). Any ideas?
<erUSUL> KellyG: what does this script do ?
<terry> GeekMan: I can give you a possible temporary work-around if you like.
<GeekMan> yeah?
<KellyG> erUSUL:  modifies traffic control using "tc"
<ChogyDan> rcmaehl: can you give any more details?
<terry> GeekMan: Did you read the information on the bug report?
<GeekMan> yeah
<serialize> have you tried adding it to applications startup?
<erUSUL> KellyG: then you should call them from if-up.d or some network manager script ....
<jo-erlend> if I want to remove all signs of any partitioning on a harddisk. Is it sufficient to just overwrite the first megabyte?
<econdudeawesome> ubottu: you are awesome
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<econdudeawesome> ubottu: you are a bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<econdudeawesome> ;-)
<GeekMan> i can do that im just wanting to make it runn that udisks command automaticly
<mamece2> erusul that command resolves this : NOT FOUND
<cynical> geekahedron:  hey have you ever saved your gnome session using the startup preferences before?
<erUSUL> mamece2: o.0!
<KellyG> erUSUL: Good idea :)
<terry> GeekMan: I cant tell you how to do that because it needs to be run each time you place a disk in the drive.
<mamece2> erusul how can i make it back? :(
<cynical> geekahedron: you may have metacity set to run at startup instead of compiz
<rcmaehl> ChogyDan: seems to suspend/hibernate video goes off all inputs stop working but it doesn't power off to the blinking light or have anything turn off (eg fans hdds) and there's no way to resume/wake up the system.
<R-Touch> ubottu: after years of research, i have devised a way to give a bot an orgasm using only my penis. shall i demonstrate?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KellyG> erUSUL: Where would I go about doing it more generically (ie. for other scripts I might want to run)? /etc/local.rc is deprecated right?
<GeekMan> hmm i can live until then i suppose at least now my drive works :)
<erUSUL> mamece2: what version of ubuntu is this? 64 bits or 32 ? how did you installed sensord?
<kty1104> hello
<R-Touch> unintelligent sex partners are my favourites
<ChogyDan> rcmaehl: is this both suspend and hibernate?
<terry> GeekMan: Ok very good.
<xangua> !ops | R-Touch
<ubottu> R-Touch: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<rcmaehl> ChogyDan: yep
<GeekMan> i might do some googing and my be a post on a forum
<erUSUL> KellyG: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Solution%20#2%20/etc/network/if-pre-up.d%20and%20../if-post-down.d
<mamece2> erusul im sorry, i typed it wrong, i run the command , it does nothing. i have 32 bit ubuntu.
<ChogyDan> rcmaehl: and what version of ubuntu?
<erUSUL> mamece2: paste the output of --> apt-cache policy libglib2.0-0
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kty1104> does anybody know where the tarball file outputted? by ROOTSTOCK?
<erUSUL> KellyG: either use the ifup.d or the Network manager solution
<rcmaehl> distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10]
<rcmaehl> ChogyDan: ^
<Cem_Nome5> econdudeawesome I found a way... :D I'll have to press esc when computer starts and then do a thing and it'll reset the password
<KellyG> erUSUL: Awesome, thanks so much for your help :)
<erUSUL> KellyG: no problem
<cynical> geekahedron: I was just thinking that a really simple solution for you would be to just create a startup item that does compiz --replace &
<kty1104> T.T nobody helps me...
<econdudeawesome> Cem_Nome5: that works
<cynical> geekahedron: it wouldn't be as nice as ubuntu doing it but it would solve the issue for now
<rcmaehl> kty1104: that's b/c no one knows
<kty1104> what is b/c?
<rcmaehl> b/c = because
<crazydip> how do i remove all lines that have non-latin characters from a txt file (using sed or whatever)?
<cynical> kty1104: what is your question?
<erUSUL> kty1104: rephrase the uqestion. what is ROOTSTOCK? what tarball are you talking about?
<mamece2> erusul libglib2.0-0: installed 2.25.14-1ubuntu1 candidate  2.25.14-1ubuntu1 . Do u need moire?
<kty1104> I am trying to install ubuntu on android phone
<kty1104> for that, I need to convert ubuntu to ARM base ubuntu
<kty1104> rootstock is for making arm base ubuntu
<ChogyDan> rcmaehl: Well, I've heard that hibernation etc is just not that well supported.  I would..  see if anyone has experience with your hardware, try the tuxonice kernel, _maybe_ try out natty, then give up and switch back to windows if you need hibernation
<erUSUL> mamece2: i do not get it. you have the package installed but the file is not there? what does « ls -al /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0 » says ?
<sss> Is there such a thing as disk defragmenter for Ubuntu?
<rcmaehl> sss: nope not needed
<erUSUL> sss: no
<ruan> sss: not needed
<Cem_Nome5> I'll try econdudeawesome
<GeekMan> what about if you share that disk drive with windows
<ruan> GeekMan: then defrag with windows?
<Saik> hey guys. I got a question: Who here as an ebook reader that works well with ubuntu, how easy is it to put new stuff on it (and move materials around) and which one do you use?
<Ziber> If I set up a simple NFS on ubuntu, will windows clients on my LAN be able to see them?
<dawn_irc> Hello
<kty1104> anybody has experience with install Ubuntu on Android Phone?
<erUSUL> Ziber: you will have to install an add on for unix compatibility to windows machines.
<GeekMan> is that possible
<kty1104> GeekMan: yes
<ruan> Saik: there are ebook applications in ubuntu software center
<IdleOne> kty1104: in #ubuntu-offtopic a couple people have, not sure if they are awake right now but you can try asking
<ruan> Saik: but ubuntu reads pdfs
<GeekMan> whats the requirements
<kty1104> IldeOne Thanks!!
<KB1JWQ> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<erUSUL> Ziber: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Services_for_UNIX
<tsimpson> GeekMan: the ext family of filesystems simply don't get fragmented, it's only the default windows filesystems (FAT and NTFS) that do
<Saik> ruan: I'm looking for the hardware, not the software
<ruan> Saik: ah ok
<cynical> sss: you can defrag your disk but the tool requires kernel patches and generally isn't considered necessary because most linux file systems are journaled so data corruption is minimal
<magicianlord> thanks ubottu
<GeekMan> HAHA wow more reason for me to stay away i havnet used windows in 5 weeks now
<Saik> ruansoftware is the easy part lol
<magicianlord> is fragmentatino avoided on ext4 when noatime is used?
<Saik> ruan: software is the easy part lol *
<mamece2> erusul the files there, but i think the problem i that the file is empty or something
<erUSUL> magicianlord: i do not see what noatime has to do with fragmentation
<tsimpson> noatime has little to do with fragmentation
<cynical> magicianlord: no, noatime just saves space/resources
<erUSUL> mamece2: do « ls -l /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 »
<terry> GeekMan: Be careful!  You stay here long enough, you'll never go back!  ;)
<magicianlord> erUSUL: it turns off journaling almost
<erUSUL> magicianlord: worng
<erUSUL> magicianlord: wrong
<GeekMan> lol
<Ziber> I'm currently running samba for filesharing. I have it mounted on a different Linux machine. I want to be able to write to the mount dir with my non-root account.
<econdudeawesome> GeekMan: explain? I fire up windows occasionally for work-related MS Office (WINE doesn't run so hot on a netbook) and Age of Wonders (won't run under WINE For some reason)
<tsimpson> econdudeawesome: does OpenOffice not work for you?
<mamece2> erusul is there
<terry> !samba | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<GeekMan> econdudeawsome cant say
<erUSUL> mamece2: then i duno why sensord can not see it.-
<cynical> magicianlord: noatime just disables recording of last access time on files, journaling is logging writes
<econdudeawesome> tsimpson: for my normal requirements, sure. But OO's track changes is not fully compatible with MSOffice--and good luck getting that company to switch over
<magicianlord> cynical: how do you turn off journaling in a ssd
<GeekMan> once i quit playing pcgames i jsut stopped windows all together
<erUSUL> magicianlord: try « sudo ldconfig »
<magicianlord> also, i had some errors when upgrading the kernel, bec tmp and var/log are set as tmpfs in fstab. is this ok?
<mamece2> erusul is lookin in the /usr/SBIN folder, not /usr/lib
<geekahedron_> cynical: i took your suggestion, kind of -- I rebooted and ran "compiz --replace &" from the terminal
<econdudeawesome> GeekMan: I play *most* games in Linux. I just enjoy that really really old one
<magicianlord> erUSUL: is that safe
<Saik> hey guys. I got a question: Who here as an ebook reader that works well with ubuntu, how easy is it to put new stuff on it (and move materials around) and which one do you use? (hardware, not software)
<GeekMan> agreed
<econdudeawesome> geekahedron_: how'd it turn out?
<erUSUL> magicianlord: sorry that was not for you
<geekahedron_> cynical: it worked, but i got an error afterward
<geekahedron_> failed to load external entity "/home/geekahedron/.compiz/session/104e6f0593e8466170129813469757036400000016660007"
<GeekMan> i wish i had an ebbok read wish i could help
<erUSUL> mamece2: you touched /etc/ld.so.conf ? or something
<popey> Saik: kindle + calibre on Ubuntu = win
<erUSUL> mamece2: try « sudo ldconfig »
<econdudeawesome> popey: I'll keep that in mind
<cynical> magicianlord: it is a mount option, I belive it is data=writeback
<j_3784> econdudeawesome : A version of directx is coming for windows soon should make developing games for linux easier and linux better for us
<erUSUL> magicianlord: ext4 has a no journal mode but i dunno how to enable it
<Saik> popey: there a link to calibre's wiki or something?
<econdudeawesome> How would you guys go about managing an iPod touch with Ubuntu?
<Saik> <not on ubuntu atm
<popey> Saik: calibre is in the ubuntu repository
<erUSUL> !ipod > econdudeawesome
<ubottu> econdudeawesome, please see my private message
<gartral|cr48> econdudeawesome: music, or apps?
<GeekMan> j_3784 this is good to know
<econdudeawesome> j_3784: sweet deal. All my games that I play are like 10 years old tho, so I don't know how much they'll help me. AoW, Starcraft, etc.
<Cem_nome5> econdudeawesome actually only typeing "Sudo passwd" on terminal could change my root pw without knowing the old one
<Cem_nome5> :o
<mamece2> erusul i didnt touch anything, i was just trying to install rythmbox, to update it
<magicianlord> is it worth doing on a ssd
<Saik> popey: I'm not on the linux machine atm
<econdudeawesome> Cem_nome5: that would work too. I'll keep that in mind
<Cem_nome5> I love my ubuntu <3
<Cem_nome5> c ya
<econdudeawesome> gartral|cr48: all. I understand apps require iTunes to install?
<popey> Saik: its still in the repo whether you're on linux or not :D
<econdudeawesome> gartral|cr48: at least initially.
<gartral|cr48> Cem_nome5: no.. it won't let you run a sudo command without your pass..
<cynical> geekahedron: ah so that is the problem, this is an upgraded ubuntu right?
<drc> Saik: There is a channel on claibre here  #calibre
<mamece2> erusul sudo ldconfig does nothing, is taht ok?
<geekahedron_> cynical: no, clean install of 10.10
<GeekMan> i tunes should think about swtiching to linux and drop windows
<Saik> drc: thx
<GeekMan> XD
<erUSUL> mamece2: dunno; try sensord; does it work now?
<YamatoPotter> can some help me? how can I install GCC on Ubuntu 10.10
<magicianlord> or should i not bother with anything except noatime on a ssd
<cynical> geekahedron: ok well try removing compiz and reinstalling it
<econdudeawesome> YamatoPotter: it most likely is already installed
<erUSUL> !b-e | YamatoPotter
<ubottu> YamatoPotter: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<econdudeawesome> YamatoPotter: to check, open up synaptic and search for "gcc"
<magicianlord> also, why does the same installation show as 1.9gb on one pc and 2.1 gb on another
<erUSUL> YamatoPotter: install build-essential package
<cynical> geekahedron: or doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure compiz from a terminal
<econdudeawesome> YamatoPotter: that works too
<cynical> geekahedron: and restarting it
<WeThePeople> edudeawesome, thx for the recommendation, it is definitely runnin faster
<YamatoPotter> no no .. GCC .. the compiler ..
<joshb> how can i get sound in order with the gstreamer stuff ?
<drc> Saik: if you get good answer(s) there, let me/us know, I'd be interested to know
<econdudeawesome> WeThePeople: I was amazed the first time. Also: you can type a couple of letters and <tab> to get the rest of someones name
<Saik> drc:I'm goona look over the site first :P
<itaylor57> YamatoPotter: you need to install build-essentials
<drc> Saik: Calibre's site?
<Kranix> I think I accidentally hit some keyboard shortcut that seems to have reversed my colors...
<joshb> i got a list of 10+ packages i should install so that it might work, but half isn't even on the package manager list...
<Saik> drc: yes
<econdudeawesome> YamatoPotter: It usually comes default in Ubuntu installations, and is invoked in the command line
<mamece2> erusul remember i cannot get to GUI
<Kranix> How to revert it?
<ruan> Kranix: Windows key + M
<Kranix> Great, worked.
<WeThePeople> econdudeawesome, thx again
<GeekMan> question why is it that if you type yes in the command line its does the letter y infinatly
<ruan> i did that out of curiosity if it did the same thing as windows
<erUSUL> mamece2: how did you updated RythmBox?
<erUSUL> GeekMan: becvouse yes is a command that does just that
<econdudeawesome> WeThePeople: not a prob. Glad to be of help. Lubuntu is also nice because most hotkeys line up with windows (i.e. win+e opens file manager and the like)
<erUSUL> GeekMan: it prints y or whatever char you pass it over and over again
<GeekMan> so its if you have to say yes alot
<erUSUL> GeekMan: "man yes"
<nicobn> I'm using Record My Desktop to do a screencast, but the sound is not aligned with the video, how can I fix this ?
<econdudeawesome> erUSUL: GeekMan: lol
<GeekMan> what about no theres no no
<erUSUL> GeekMan: you do « yes n »
<GeekMan> ahhhhhhh
<GeekMan> cool
<erUSUL> it was for ununtended upgrades and the like? do you want to do this (y/n)? do you *really* want to do this (y/n)? this your last chance do you *REALLY* want to do this (y/n)? ...
<cynical> WeThePeople: go here and read up on swappiness, that may help you, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<ruan> whats the use of swap if enough ram is available?
<speed_> i cant upgrade to 10.10. it says there is a pakage maniger open
<erUSUL> speed_: and there is one open?
<ruan> speed_: is ubuntu software center open?
<GeekMan> any ways i asked be cause my friend tried the commandline and typed yes adn we were like WHAT
<speed_> no
<speed_> it was\
<mamece2> erusul how can i repair tha usr/sbin/sensord?
<xocolatl> hi.  my sound often stops working and the only way I know to fix it is to reboot.  it's not working right now, can someone help me diagnose? (using maverick)
<GeekMan> GEEKMAN  AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<erUSUL> mamece2: really dunno; i asked how did you updated RythmBox; because you say the problem ocurred after that event
<speed_> there is no other windows open
<ShakeyJake> r
<econdudeawesome> ruan: sometimes not enough RAM is available
<cynical> ruan: depends on your usage, if you never get close to the max amount available then it isn't very useful
<ruan> speed_: you can try a reboot
<speed_> k
<econdudeawesome> ruan: BUt I run a netbook with 2GB of RAM and have never got around to actually finishing setting up a swap folder (doesn't just have to be a partition) and I rarely wish I had finished
<erUSUL> xocolatl: sometimes pulseaudio dies. run « start-pulseaudio-x11 » in alt + f2
<mamece2> erusul i dont remember :( i just tryed some command and the pc slowed down, and i was not able to turn it off or reboot, so i forced it and turn it off
<speed_> rebootion
<erUSUL> mamece2: you do not remember the command?
<speed_> 9im using a seperate computer to irc
<mamece2> erusul i just google it and put the first command i saw, let me check
<xocolatl> erUSUL: no, that didn't change anything.  any other ideas?
<erUSUL> mamece2: :S
<ruan> econdudeawesome: i have 3gb of ram and i have yet to find a program that utilises it all
<cynical> xocolatl: are you getting any errors? or running a particular app when it happens?
<econdudeawesome> ruan: Matlab with a 200x2000x50 matrix would fill it up I believe
<erUSUL> xocolatl: dmesg | tail -n25 » does not shed any light either?
<ruan> econdudeawesome: lol
<erUSUL> !info octave
<ubottu> Package octave does not exist in maverick
<cynical> ruan: I have a lot of ram as well but sometimes things can get crazy, like when I use a lot of tabs and load some flash videos in firefox I can get 600+ mb of memory usage from that alone lol
<SpeedrunnerG55> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<SpeedrunnerG55> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<econdudeawesome> ruan: I do a lot of scientific programming. SSH into a server obviously ;-)
<econdudeawesome> !info octave3.2
<ubottu> octave3.2 (source: octave3.2): GNU Octave language for numerical computations (3.2 branch). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.4-6 (maverick), package size 9463 kB, installed size 29572 kB
<xocolatl> cynical: no gui errors, I don't know which logs to check.  what I did this most recent time was pause rhythmbox and click on a youtube link.  other times have been different (non)actions
<SpeedrunnerG55> (im speed_)
<erUSUL> SpeedrunnerG55: upgrade the system before attemping the release-upgrade
<mamece2> erusul i messed up
<xocolatl> erUSUL: looking at that now
<terry> mamece2: Did you try looking at history?
<mamece2> terry how can i ?
<terry> mamece2: history
<erUSUL> if he force rebooted history may be lost but worth a try
<xocolatl> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/LknimPpb
<terry> mamece2: Open a terminal and type "history" (without quotes), and hit enter.
<mamece2> terry theres a lot of lines, how can i make it page by page?
<xocolatl> erUSUL: I don't know what any of that means :(
<econdudeawesome> history should be preserved after reboot. Usually is for me
<mamece2> terry open terminal? I CANT GET INTO GUI , i just got CLI
<terry> mamece2: Hold the shift key and hit Page Up.
<erUSUL> econdudeawesome: hard reboot after crash
<ddi> valdyn: if i set -o job-page-limit=10 and job-quota-period=60 then does it mean that the maximum pages that will be printed in 60 seconds irrespective of users will be 10 or it means that in 60 sec each user can print max of 10 pages
<ddi> if i set -o job-page-limit=10 and job-quota-period=60 then does it mean that the maximum pages that will be printed in 60 seconds irrespective of users will be 10 or it means that in 60 sec each user can print max of 10 pages
<SpeedrunnerG55> i checked for updates and therer were none
<erUSUL> mamece2: run « history | less » in cli
<econdudeawesome> mamece2: ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 opens up a TTY shell and allows you to look at stuff
<erUSUL> xocolatl: nothing related to sound
<econdudeawesome> mamece2: and you can switch between different shells as needed. Technically not terminal, but in name only
<xocolatl> erUSUL: any other ideas to try before I reboot to get sound back?
<cynical> xocolatl: tryoing sudo service pulseaudio restart
<cynical> xocolatl: try doing*
<econdudeawesome> cynical: can that also be controlled through alsamixer?
<erUSUL> cynical: in ubuntu PA is per session
<xocolatl> cynical: no change
<cynical> econdude: volume can, not sound server tho
<mamece2> I GOT IT
<xocolatl> cynical: erUSUL: I did it without sudo and also no effect
<econdudeawesome> mamece2: Got it as in you understand an now hate the fact we're going on and on, or got the command and know hat to do?
<mamece2> erusul terry sudo dd-apt-get-repository ppa:webupd8team/rythmbox && sudo apt-get-update
<ddi> in my office we recieve folders containing hard copies of mail which we sign on daily basis, is there a software in ubuntu that can circulate scanned mail to predefined users and document their coments along the way
<econdudeawesome> i7-Cud4: Nice. Do you code in CUDA?
<econdudeawesome> mamece2: got it :-)
<erUSUL> mamece2: and that hanged?
<erUSUL> mamece2: anyway can you run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade » now ?
<mamece2> erusul and that lasted for ages with no result, and then i cannot kill the app, and couldnt turn off or reboot
<mman> hi, i just boot my pc and got the initramfs, how do i get rid of it for a normal boot??
<erUSUL> mman: if you got to initramfs the something happened. do you get any error message?
<erUSUL> mman: like, no root found,. or give up waiting for root or something like that ( no init found )
<ruan> mamece2: small suggestion, but you spelt rhythmbox wrong
<xocolatl> erUSUL: cynical: I'm going to reboot now to get sound back.  thanks for your attempts at helping, one of these days I'll figure it out and it can get fixed
<jonta_> Might have a platform-specific problem here. Can't link to other documents using Google Docs. Only to bookmarks, emailaddresses and webaddresses. Anyone care to try on GNU/Linux? Highlight text, Insert -> Link. Thanks.
<mamece2> this is HELL
<erUSUL> xocolatl: ok
<basy> Hi I need to do [echo disable > /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe01] i can do that as root, but each time i reset PC it is back to "enable".. How to fix it to disable ???
<mamece2> a lot of errors when i try apt-get-update and upgrade..
<erUSUL> basy: put that command in /etc/rc.local for example
<cynical> xocolatl: sorry I couldn't help more
<erUSUL> mamece2: can you pastebin them?
<mman> erUSUL, im on a laptop and had some energy problems and then got the initramfs
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<jorge> boas
<mamece2> erusul the ethernet port isnt even UP, i cant get to GUI i just got CLI, how can i copy paste that info without GUI?
<jorge> alguém que me pode ajudar?
<erUSUL> mman: sometimes doing "exit" in the initramfs can continue the boot process but usually there is some underlying issue
<mman> erUSUL, the last msg that it gives me is: attached SCSI removable disk
<erUSUL> !pastebinit | mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jorge> hey, can someone help me?
<mman> erUSUL, i typed exit but nothing happened, it just hold there
<jonta_> jorge: Don't ask to ask
<jonta_> Just ask
<erUSUL> mamece2: you use ethernet? try « sudo dhclient eth0 » to get to internet
<jonta_> (:
<ledbettj> Hi folks, having an issue with a newly installed intel 4965agn wireless card (MiniPCIe).  The device isn't even showing up in lspci, although it's recognized and works fine in windows on the same laptop.
<ofauchon> Hi ... 10.04 is a LTS... is 10.10 still LTS ?
<erUSUL> mamece2: then something else is wrong. reboot and look for the error that drops you to the initramfs
<erUSUL> ofauchon: no
<jonta_> ofauchon: No
<ofauchon> Thanks !
<jorge> I installed ubuntu on a PC that walked here, and am having some problems.
<jorge> Since I'm in the attic, I have to use a 2nd router (Linksys, the 1st is the Zon HUB), and use that same address that the router is 192.168.2.1, having to manually configure every machine to have Internet. In Windows, never had a problem, but in Linux (Mint, Ubuntu) the internet works, but is very slow. Whenever I access a site, is 2 minutes to say, "solving the server ..." . Here are the config that's inserted in the cable connection:
<jorge> http://i51.tinypic.com/11ki5oi.png
<jorge> how can I fix this? :s
<mamece2> erusul tyvm i am runing upgrade and update, when igrow up i want to be like u
<erUSUL> mman: then something else is wrong. reboot and look for the error that drops you to the initramfs
<erUSUL> mamece2: btw the last comment was not for you
<mman> erUSUL, it is too fast, cant read what is the problem, how can i read it?
<erUSUL> mamece2: tyvmj
<cbacelar> hi. how can i configure the wireless device on my dell mini10?
<SpudDogg> oh dear...i'm about to run an XP virtual machine because i cannot seem to RDP into my work computer any other way...anyone have a way that will work to RDP from ubuntu to windoze 7?
<SpudDogg> terminal server client won't connect
<SpudDogg> just tells me connection reset by peer
<jorge> anyone?
<erUSUL> mman: i would edit grub menu to remove splash and quiet from kernel line
<mman> erUSUL, just typed exit and got the following: cant open /root/dev/console : no such file
<Code_Bleu> SpudDogg: its prob the firewall on the Winblows 7 pc blocking it
<SpudDogg> nah, i can connect from other windows machines
<Starminn> !eol > ofauchon: This will shwo you the support cycle for each version ---
<Code_Bleu> SpudDogg: what version OS you running (linux)
<SpudDogg> 10.10
<Starminn> !eol > ofauchon (these will show you the reupport dates of all versions)
<ubottu> ofauchon, please see my private message
<ofauchon> Starminn, thx
<Starminn> ofauchon. Yep. First link in there. :)
<jorge> ...
<Code_Bleu> SpudDogg: are you trying to connect via IP or DNS?
<SpudDogg> Code_Bleu: tried both ways
<mman> erUSUL, how would i do that?
<Code_Bleu> SpudDogg: everything else network related works on Ubuntu?
<mman> erUSUL, with a live cd?
<SpudDogg> Code_Bleu:  yes, in fact i can even mount a share on that doze7 computer...
<erUSUL> mman: when booting in the grub menu press "e" to edit the menu entry
<ofauchon> Starminn, that's clear .
<Code_Bleu> SpudDogg: did you select RDP or RDPv5?
<erUSUL> mman: remove splash and quiet from the kernel line and do "ctl +x " to boot the modified entry?
<cbacelar> i need to configure the wireless device on my dell mini 10. can anyone help me?
<SpudDogg> Code_Bleu:  i think it has something to do with the fact that it's a computer on my work's domain.  tried both RDP versions
<mman> erUSUL, now..?
<Code_Bleu> SpudDogg: are you trying to RDP via a VPN connection or anything?
<erUSUL> mman: crtl + x to boot the modified entry
<mman> erUSUL, just did it and again i land in the same place
<erUSUL> mman: you should be able to see more info
<Starminn> ofauchon: Thought it might be a bit more helpful than a "yes or no." :) Sorry it took so long though, I forgot the call for the bot. :) But yes, so now you know. :) Glad to have helped.
<SpudDogg> Code_Bleu:  the win7 machine is connected to openvpn, but it's on my local network.  im trying to connect via my subnet
<mman> erUSUL, yes, but it gets too fast and get to the same point
<SpudDogg> Code_Bleu:  meaning the machine is physically here, has a local IP, but also is on work's domain
<SpudDogg> err VPN
<NooBoontoo> Is there a way to find out what my IP number is?
<erUSUL> NooBoontoo: yours or your router's ?
<ruan> there are quite a few ways
<mman> NooBoontoo, yes, in a console write down ifconfig
<Code_Bleu> SpudDogg: run nmap -v <ip of windows pc>
<jonta_> Anyone care to check on my GDocs-question?
<jsw_> Hi, guys, I'm having a terrible time installing ubuntu 10.10 onto my machine.  I have a 3ware 9650SE RAID card, and this presented a challenge when I originally loaded 6.04 (years ago) and now I am having trouble again.  From a clean install, it gets to "grub is loading please wait..." or whatever, and no further.
<SpudDogg> Code_Bleu:  think i have it
<SpudDogg> Code_Bleu:  one sec
<jsw_> Also the installer formatted my /home partition even though I unchecked the "format" box for that partition, which was an unpleasant surprise :(  But I did make a backup first.
<NooBoontoo> mman thx
<Code_Bleu> SpudDogg: Get it working?
<SpudDogg> Code_Bleu:  laptop was set to require network level authentication.  when i turned that off it worked perfectly.  facepalm @ me
<SpudDogg> Code_Bleu:  thanks for the help though :)
<Code_Bleu> SpudDogg: good deal, np
<mkanyicy_>  /nick mkanyicy
<kv102t> So, Thunderbird never stays is date desc order... Any idea's ?
<NooBoontoo> Is it normal that when I download a web page and then want to see it off line, no pictures are available? I think pictures go to a folder, not all web pages do this, but why some do?
<induz> why I am getting dependies error when i install Kdenlive
<oal> Is Devilspie compatible with Ubuntu 10.10 or is there something like it available?
<ruan> kv102t: did you click on date to sort it?
<NooBoontoo> I am trying to download some manuals, but pictures arent shown when i am offline
<induz> also, what is Lpackagekit, is it going to work on Gnome??
<induz> or i have to download KDE
<kv102t> ruan: yep, but then when i close and open again it's all over the place aain
<mkanyicy> NooBoontoo, try to use 'wget'
<mkanyicy> NooBoontoo, type 'man wget' and read the options available to you
<induz> hello
<ikonia> induz: it's a KDE application
<ikonia> induz: did you read the documentation at all on it ?
<induz> is it going to work on Gnome
<ikonia> induz: is gnome KDE ?
<induz> can i install KDE on Lucid?
<induz> ikonia, i am reading a lot about ubuntu but...i need some help too
<drc> NooBoontoo: are you trying to download the web page from within a browser, and if so, which one?
<Starminn> !kde | induz
<ubottu> induz: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ikonia> induz: you don't seem to read up on anything and just ask in here
<pratik_narain> I cannot boot from maverick live cd. plz help.
<itaylor57> induz: pastebin your software sources
<Starminn> pratik_narain: What happens when you try?
<ruan> pratik_narain: is it set in BIOS to boot first?
<ikonia> induz: you can run KDE applications on gnome, but if it's one for manilpulating KDE components, it may not be the best platform
<ikonia> induz: you'll need the KDE core components installed, but you can run them from gnome
<NooBoontoo> drc http://www.digilab.uni-hannover.de/docs/manual.html
<jsw_> ikon:I read ;)  Any pointers to issues with boot loader not .. finding any kernels .. when installing 10.10 onto 3ware RAID card?
<ikonia> jsw_: sorry what ?
<ruan> lol
<andreylosev> I have a question about themes: what is the window manager/gtk theme in this screenshot? http://static.arstechnica.net/ff4b11/adtrackoptout.png
<NooBoontoo> drc, I was using Firefox, but I'll try wget
<drc> NooBoontoo: wait
<pratik_narain> actually I see the boot menu and whether I select try without installing or install ubuntu, I get only blank screen with a blinking cursor and no dvd drive activity.
<ikonia> andreylosev: look into gnome-look.org
<NooBoontoo> drc, yes?
<pratik_narain> same dvd is bootable in my laptop
<jsw_> I am trying to install 10.10 onto my machine and so far it's not going well.  I have a 3ware 9650SE RAID card.  It took me quite a while to figure out how to get this to work with ubuntu 6.04 when I first bought the machine
<andreylosev> ikonia, but they won't be able to identify it from a screenshot
<ikonia> andreylosev: neither can we,
<mamece2> erusul lol the same problem, now is a graphics problem, the system is starting in low graphics mode
<induz> ikonia, i installed kdenlive few days back now i dont see it on my application
<ikonia> jsw_: ok, so lets step back a little, what mode do you have the 3ware in
<jsw_> ikonia, so if you have a pointer to a troubleshooting guide I'll gladly RTFM :)
<ikonia> induz: it won't be on your applications menu
<andreylosev> oh well
<ikonia> jsw_: easy on the language please.
<ikonia> induz: your menu is "gnome" you've just installed a KDE application, that package won't have a gnome menu
<itaylor57> induz: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list I believe your problem is you have debian distros listed there
<drc> NooBoontoo: in Firefox, in the Save As box, at the bottom there is a Web Page, Complete option...that must be showing to save the images and such
<mamece2> erusul it just stays there, in the line called starting virtualvox kernel module,,, just there, and it does nothing
<induz> i mean application...sound and video
<jsw_> mode?  I don't know what you mean.  It presents /dev/sda and /dev/sdb to the OS, sda is 2GB (this was needed for 6.04 to work) and I tried to make a 400M /boot and a 1600M /.  sdb is 2TB and has /usr /var /home on it.
<erUSUL> mamece2: :S the upgrade was without errors?
<XLV> jsw_, so you dont use its raid capabilities at all....
<drc> NooBoontoo: If it says Web Page, HTML only...no images will be grabbed
<mamece2> i feel a lil bt dissapointed about ubuntu, recovery modes doesnt recover anything..
<ikonia> jsw_: are you using the card as a jbod or in a hardware raid configuration
<ikonia> mamece2: if gives you the capabilities to recover issues, it doesn't recover for you
<jsw_> XLV:Oh, it's a four disk RAID 5, I used the carving to create the 2GB LUN
<gimpy4685> I installed icecat but no add-ons are working. Every time it starts, it asks to install one, but never does. When I added another, it always claims I need to restart icecat for the changes to take affect, and they never do. What am I doing wrong?
<ikonia> jsw_: ok, so where is the problem/error message ?
<mamece2> erusul failed to fetch something ...binary-i386/packages.gz
<cynical> mamece2: the point of recovery mode is not to fix stuff for you it is just to get you to a terminal to be able to fix your problems
<induz> itaylor57, here:http://paste.ubuntu.com/569267/
<jsw_> ikonia, doing a fresh 10.10 install, everything seems to go smoothly, except when I reboot it hangs at "grub is loading   please wait ...." or similar message.  This is right after the line indicating it ran GRUB 1.5.
<ikonia> induz: why do you have karmic and lucid repos enabled
<induz> ikonia, I upgraded from karmic from a CD
<liminal> hello
<jsw_> I don't honestly know if GRUB 1.5 is the bootloader that 10.10 installed, or it could even be the OLD 6.04 boot loader's boot sector but can't find the rest of itself
<ikonia> jsw_: ok, do you have any other disks in your system other than the ones connected to the 3ware
<ikonia> induz: so ?
<feyd> how do I install gdm themes in maverick? I'm assuming there's just a directory
<tuzlo> Has anyone had any success in connecting an Iphone to Ubuntu?
<liminal> I need to view a website as if im using IE from within ubuntu
<NooBoontoo> drc: Save this page as...> it gies me 4 options: The whole page,  Page just HTML, text files, and ALL files, I always choose the whole page, but when I try to browse them offline sometimes I can only see text and no pictures, I have to go to the folders of that html file to see them
<liminal> I dont want to use win
<ruan> jsw_: GRUB 1.5 is old
<liminal> wine
<induz> ikonia, i have doen nothing to my /etc/apt/source list
<liminal> are there any other options?
<cynical> jsw_: 10.10 uses grub2
<ikonia> induz: that will create conflict
<ruan> above^
<jsw_> ikonia, yes, I also have an SSD that the installer sees as /dev/sdc, and a DVD-R drive I'm using to install
<induz> but I have this kdenlive running and i editited few videos
<drc> NooBoontoo: ok...let me try something
<campee> does anyone have any suggestions on how i can get ubuntu 10.04 to boot off a 6TB RAID 5 disk?
<ikonia> induz: I would not trust the stability of your system at this point
<induz> ikonia, i get some errors when i update but i dont know what to keep on source files
<ikonia> campee: you need to use gpt partition tables
<jsw_> okay, so probably 10.10's boot loader is not even being read, the BIOS is running the old boot loader, and I did not even get the new one in the right place?
<campee> ikonia: i don't think my computer can boot off GPT partition tables though :(
<tuzlo> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<induz> ikonia, is there any clean source file I can upgrade to
<campee> ikonia: i keep getting a grub rescue menu after installation completes
<ikonia> campee: you need to boot from a smaller disk then
<campee> there's no workaround?
<ikonia> induz: no, changing the sources won't matter at this point, I would do a clean install as I don't trust your system
<nicobn>  /win 2
<ikonia> jsw_: which device is the actual boot device ?
<cynical> jsw_: yeah that's what it sounds like to me, imo try a new install and at the end before rebooting do a grub-install from a terminal
<drc> NooBoontoo: what version of Firefox?
<NooBoontoo> drc I even try WebHttrack Website Copier, but it only happens with some pages, I was copying the Luxrender.net wiki page butu did not worked
<jsw_> ikonia:the 3ware card's BIOS boots .. something .. I honestly couldn't figure out which partition's boot sector it is reading
<ruan> you could do a grub reinstall though
<cynical> jsw_: or chroot from a livecd
<cynical> jsw_: and do it there
<induz> ikonia, what you mean by 'Trust'...is it going to disappear like my kdenlive
<ikonia> jsw_: what about the motherboards bios, what does it say is the boot device
<NooBoontoo> drc Mozilla Firefox 3.6.13
<induz> I dont know how to get back to kdenlive as i have master edit on that
<jsw_> ikonia:It recognizes the RAID controller and lets me choose it in the boot priority list, which I have done
<ikonia> induz: your system has mixed repos, I would class your system as unstable
<ikonia> jsw_: do a test, try to boot of the SSD, do you get the grub error then /
<induz> how can i correct repos?
<ikonia> induz: you can't
<jsw_> I suppose I'd need to install grub onto the SSD but I suppose I can do that
<patriot> hey my laptops headphone jack is not detected...1 can any 1 help
<induz> I dont have a copy of lucid  as i upgraded it from karmic
<chrislu5tic> .
<jsw_> What does the "stage 1.5 loading" (or similar) message mean GRUB is doing, looking in a filesystem for the rest of its program?
<ikonia> jsw_: not yet, run the test, lets work this out
<XLV> jsw_, if its a raid5 array, it probably writes the mbr to all hdds ( so if you lose one hdd and if it wrote mbr to only one hdd and that was the hdd that was dead ) you wouldnt be able to boot from the raid array.. so i guess it writes mbr to all hdds of the array
<induz> I had a big deal of problem to get my Dell usn wireless working
<ikonia> jsw_: its looking for the state files to start the boot
<ikonia> induz: that doesn't change what I've said
<jsw_> ikonia, so if in fact it is booting the "old grub," those files are no longer there since I formatted /dev/sda1 (/boot) right?
<ikonia> jsw_: that's why it's not working then
<cynical> jsw_: yes, which is why you should reinstall grub to the mbr
<induz> ikonia, why there are 2 files on /etc/apt source [1] source.list [2] source.list.save
<ruan> cant remember the command, but it was something like sudo apt-get reinstall-grub2
<ikonia> induz: I don't know
<drc> NooBoontoo: and it only happens with <some> website pages (like the manual you referenced earlier)?
<jsw_> cynical:I tried to do that the first time, but I may have made a mistake.  We'll see what happens this install :)
<patriot> my laptops headphone jack is not detected...please help  me out
<ikonia> ruan: it's nothing like that
<ikonia> !grub > jsw_
<ubottu> jsw_, please see my private message
<ikonia> !grub2 > jsw_
<ikonia> jsw_: check out the two links ubottu just sent you
<ruan> lol
<cynical> jsw_: ok, report back what happens :)
<ruan> not sure if it sent the second one
<NooBoontoo> drc, no, with the Luxrender Wiki pages
<ikonia> ruan: it did
<ruan> ah ok
<induz> if I upgrade to 10.10, do i have to all the installed programme again??
<drc> NooBoontoo: URL?
<mamece2> erusul is gone, no one can help ,e
<jsw_> I'll read through that HOWTO while it finishes installing agai
<ruan> induz: i doubt it
<NooBoontoo> drc I am online rigth now, so I dont know how the vodoo manual is gonna work offline
<esnip> does any one know how to mount a XENIX disk on linux?
<ruan> induz: upgrading doesn't delete any programs
<ikonia> induz: upgrading will not make you system stable
<induz> can i run kdenlive on Lucid again Gnome
<NooBoontoo> drc http://www.luxrender.net/wiki/Main_Page
<ikonia> induz: you'll need to do a clean install to be sure
<tuzlo> When plugging my Iphone into my Ubuntu machine I get the following error on the computer, DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus) Any ideas on what is going on?
<ruan> .noreply
<ikonia> induz: it's better to use KDE application in a KDE environment, but it is possible to use them under gnome
<induz> how can i run KDE  beside Gnome?
<ikonia> induz: you install the KDE desktop environment, and then select which one you want to use BEFORE you login
<ikonia> induz: however I would advise you to do a clean install to get you system to a known "ok" state
<patriot> any 1 please help me out... audio jack is not working in ubuntu
<aroman> how can I change the GDM theme in Maverick via CLI?
<jason> hi
<induz> ikonia, thanks for suggestions...i have to get a DVD burner or USB stick to get my data off this system
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> aroman: gdm themes are locked in ubuntu at the moment
<ikonia> !gdm | aroman
<needlez> hey how can i change it so that I dont get this message when I click a link from here. Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/chromium-browser" (No such file or directory)
<aroman> ikonia: you can change them with gdm2setup, I just want to know how to change them without a graphical option
<tuzlo> !libimobiledevice
<needlez> I have uninstalled chromium and wish to firefox instead
<patriot> any 1 please help me out... audio jack is not working in ubuntu
<ikonia> needlez: you've deleted a file it needs, re-install chromium
<ruan> needlez: set firefox as default browser
<ikonia> aroman: can't really as you need a graphical environment to manipulate the gnome "registery"
<ruan> needlez: firefox > preferences > advanced > check if firefox is default browser(check now)
<JetBoyJetGirl> what's the best way to paste code from a webpage into vim?
<needlez> ikonia: I dont wanna use chromium, i wish to have it set firefox, firefox is default browser but it still isnt recognizing it in here
<aroman> ikonia: "graphical environment"? You mean flip some gconf switches?
<drc> NooBoontoo: Oh...you download the webpage, go offline, open the webpage you downloaded in the browser and try to clink on a link on webpage?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<ikonia> aroman: pretty much, point it at the right files etc, tools like gconf2
<JetBoyJetGirl> i'm using the middle mouse button but somehow its not pasting what I've highlighted
<aroman> ikonia: right, then i can do it via CLI
<ikonia> aroman: great
<ruan> ctrl c ctrl v is what i use
<aroman> ikonia: any idea where those keys are?
<ikonia> aroman: nope,
<Starminn> ruan: +1
<cynical> tuzlo: most likely libimobiledevice is outdated on your system
<esnip> I need to extract some data from an Xenix disk, anyone knows how to mount such a disk?
<cynical> tuzlo: try adding this ppa and then apt-get updating/upgrading to solve the issue, https://launchpad.net/~pmcenery/+archive/ppa
<NooBoontoo> drc I do not know what you mean by "clink"
<dury> what are the advantages of linux towards win?
<NooBoontoo> drc, I just cant see the pictures offline
<ruan> dury: safety is one of the main advantages
<cynical> dury: less security issues, less memory usage, better performance, lots of free software
<NooBoontoo> drc, some of them I can see them, some are missing
<Starminn> dury: It entirely depends on what you're doing. This should go in #ubuntu-offtopic though.
<NooBoontoo> drc, and most pages are none at all
<makaveli0129> I just installed a dvr card and i need to know how to find the chipset in order for bttv does anyone know how to do this with lspci or whatever i don't remember the comman
<makaveli0129> d
<drc> NooBoontoo: I meant "click"
<esnip> dury: it's free
<dury> sorry then
<ikonia> makaveli0129: look on the vendors website
<Abinadi> lmao...sleep is for the weak.  Good morning everyone.
<aroman> ikonia: found it! /apps/gdm/simple-greeter. thanks for your help! :)
<dury> what about drivers
<makaveli0129> ikonia: it's a lorex i can't find it no where??
<ikonia> aroman: there are other flags to flip though
<NooBoontoo> drc, I know I can't go to a link offline, I just can't see the pictures
<aroman> ikonia: what do you mean?
<mamece2> when i try sudo apt-get update theres a error, failed to fetch http://ppa... /binary-i386/packages.gz
<drc> NooBoontoo:   ok, now I understand
<ruan> dury: ubuntu finds the correct drivers
<ikonia> aroman: I don't believe all the data is in that one part, I thought (could be wrong) there are 2 / 3 more
<ruan> dury: i didnt even have to insert my driver disc compared to windows..
<cynical> dury: lots of hardware is supported out of the box by the linux kernel
<dury> what about old computers
<makaveli0129>  ikonia: its a lorex qlr460 4 channel but can't find the chipset anywhere...
<ikonia> mamece2: that PPA is dead
<cynical> dury: you can check here for info on specific hardware, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Starminn> dury: You mean driver support between Windows/Linux? I hear a lot less problems with Linux driver detection than the hours spent searching for drivers for Windows. Ubuntu 10.10 picked up every single thing on my system first time, no configuring anything.
<needlez> dury: ubuntu has a one fits all kinda solution for drivers, it finds the hardware out of box
<mamece2> ikonia, how can i upadte correctly? i have sensord problems
<ikonia> mamece2: unsensor it then, lets see what PPA is failing
<patriot> any 1 please help me out... audio jack is not working in ubuntu
<aroman> ikonia: interesting. well, as it so happens all I need to do is change the logo icon name and some banner text
<cynical> dury: Linux is great on old computers, although if the specs are really low I would recommend a distro other than ubuntu
<makaveli0129> patriot:  has your sound ever worked and is the driver installed?
<needlez> patriot: do you have sound thru your regular speakers??
<patriot> please reply me
<Starminn> cynical, dury: Not necessarily. There's Xubuntu or Lubuntu which is even lighter.
<cynical> starminn: those are other distros
<patriot> yes @needlez
<ruan> dury: another thing of note is that linux causes no fragmentation on hard drives
<cynical> ruan: it can cause fragmentation but it is generally minimal
<ruan> cynical: yeah
<Starminn> cynical: It was my understanding those would be called "derivatives/variations"? *shrug* If not I guess I heard wrong.
<dury> what about other distros comparing ubuntu
<trackstar> Hi all. I just bought an LCD tv and hooked it up to my pc via the onboard hdmi port. When I boot my PC up, it displays fine until I get to grub then the display cuts out. I can't seem to get ubuntu to recognize the TV. any tips please?
<Starminn> dury: Try 'em out and see. :)
<patriot> needlez: my laptop speakers are wrkin fine but audio jack is problem
<cynical> Starminn: No you are absolutely correct, but they can be both variations/derivatives and still be separate distributions
<mamece2> i cant start GDM, it doesnt even start at LOW graphics mode
<needlez> patriot: run lscpci | grep -i audio for me and post output
<sirsargento> Does anybody have an idea why in the 'computer' folder when i goto the properties of my dvd drive and filesystem it has no information and says the location is computer:/// ?
<ruan> is ubuntu the 'main' distro?
<dury> fedora, slackware,  gentoo
<Starminn> dury: The other main distros are Fedora, OpenSUSE, Mandriva, and Debian (sorry if I've missed one)
<cynical> ruan: yeah
<dury> lots of distros
<tuzlo> cynical theres about 10 files there, do I only need libimobiledevice?
<ruan> most downloads, etc?
<mkanyicy> ruan, what do you mean by 'main'?
<needlez> ruan: ubuntu is based off of debian
<cynical> ruan: http://www.distrowatch.org
<mkanyicy> ruan, check distrowatch
<Starminn> dury: Down a bit on the right side: http://distrowatch.com/
<ruan> ah ok
<makaveli0129> ow to find the chipset in order for bttv
<makaveli0129> *how
<patriot> needlez: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<needlez> makaveli0129: it would be in lspci if pci , if usb lsusb.
<cynical> tuzlo: If you add the repo and do an upgrade it will only change the packages that you have in common with the repo, which judging by the files there will only be ipod/iphone related stuff
<itaylor57> dury: also camp out in those other distros help rooms and compare the support available
<makaveli0129> thank you needles
<tuzlo> Im not sure how to add the re[pository
<needlez> patriot: that looks like it only showing one audio controller, so either it doesn't work because no drivers are developed or installed for it, or it could be broken. I'd say just no drivers tho
<patriot> needlez: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<cynical> tuzlo: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:pmcenery/ppa
<drc> NooBoontoo: Sorry to put you thru all that, but I can't reproduce the problem, no matter what I do it works for me and I cant think of what might be causing the problem.  Have you looked at the page code to see where the page is thinking the images might be?
<cynical> tuzlo: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OSAMA> hi
<jeaton> hi
<OSAMA> oh
<OSAMA> how are you
<patriot> needlez: so which package should i install
<OSAMA> ?
<cynical> tuzlo: you can also use sudo ppa-purge in the future to remove the repo, or just do it from the graphical interface if you no longer need it later (like when upgrading to the next version of ubuntu for example)
<NooBoontoo> drc, I dont know about that, I just know that the pictures are in a folder
<lasko> I have folder in a fat32 partition which I want to have writing permission, since an application I'm running inside of it is complaining about it .... I tried chown myuser folder and then tried to fiddle with the permission options in nautilus but it insists roots is the owner and it wont let me change permission because as soon as I change them they revert .... what to do?
<needlez> patriot what is the exact make and model of your laptop?? post it in the pm i sent you
<tuzlo> cynical, kk, thx, and after the upgrade, is a reboot required?
<OSAMA> any body here Arab
<OSAMA> ?
<lasko> I have folder in a fat32 partition which I want to have writing permission, since an application I'm running inside of it is complaining about it .... I tried chown myuser folder and then tried to fiddle with the permission options in nautilus but it insists roots is the owner and it wont let me change permission because as soon as I change them they revert .... what to do?
<cynical> tuzlo: yeah, I'm not sure which component to restart specifically so rebooting is the easiest way to take care of it :)
<mkanyicy> !arab | OSAMA
<tuzlo> cynical, ok thanks. I will be back in a few
<ruan> lasko: you could run the application as sudo
<lasko> ruan: it's a wine app though
<ruan> lasko: oh
<mkanyicy> lasko, mount it properly or else use sudo
<NooBoontoo> DRC bUT i GUESS THIS IN NORMAL, EH?
<NooBoontoo> drc https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9041618/HTML.png
<ruan> broken capslock?
<jsw_> alright, I have completed the installation again, and am at the "Installation is complete. You need to restart..." dialog box.  I have read through the GrubHowto but I don't understand if there is a way to check and see which boot sector(s) have grub installed and which don't (or may have an older version)
<NooBoontoo> :P
<dury> friendly  linux laptops
<habeouscorpus> NooBoontoo: the picture looks normal to me. You're using edubuntu?
<mamece2> help i cannot start GUI, ppa is not working
<alienkid10> if I install packages in a live session are they carried over when I install from that same live season? What about stuff I uninstall will that not get installed?
<habeouscorpus> mamece2: What can you not start?
<NooBoontoo> habeouscorpus, Ubuntu 10.10 64 bits, I just want to know if it is normal. Sometimes the webpage have pictures sometimes they dont. They definitly have online, but offline, there is where I see the problems
<mamece2> habeoscorpus, normally i just turn on and its ubuntu desktop there, now i cant do that. i just got CLI
<alienkid10> I'm using 10.10
<habeouscorpus> mamece2: login, then type "starx" no quotes
<habeouscorpus> *startx
<mkanyicy> alienkid10, they are not carried over
<mamece2> habeoscorpus i tryed, not workin, display an error
<mkanyicy> alienkid10, stuff you have removed will not be removed on the permanent install
<jsw_> alright, I must have made a mistake last time.  ubuntu booted up.  :)
<cynical> lasko: sudo chown -R 'username' 'foldername' and then sudo chmod u+w 'foldername'
<alienkid10> Mkaysi: that's what I thought was reading said they would be at least installed in perm if installed in live.
<cynical> jsw_: good to hear :D
<mamece2> habeoscorpus failed to activate core devices, couidlnt compile keymap,. etc
<habeouscorpus> NooBoontoo: Yeah, that's how webpages get saved. Also, certain types of dynamic contet (java, flash) don't get saved
<mkanyicy> lasko, cynical, that does not work on fat32
<cynical> mkanyicy: oh wasn't paying attention, eww fat32
<alienkid10> Mkaysi: I could install them then copy the .debs to the new apt cache tho right? Then I wouldn't have to redownload?
<habeouscorpus> mamece2: oh, yikes. Let me google those errors...
<mkanyicy> !tab | alienkid10
<ubottu> alienkid10: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mamece2> habeoscorpus ive tryed start gdm and theres low graphics mode, it doesnt start
<lasko> mkanyicy:  cynical ah wait it's actually ntfs
<Mkaysi> alienkid10: ?
<K|nG> The file '/media/Conter MegaNet/Counter-Strike 1.6 Final Release!.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<K|nG> I had Installed the Wine But Cant Open it :S
<mkanyicy> alienkid10, why dont you install permanent system and install packages thereafter?
<cynical> lasko: still won't work, those commands are for linux file systems unfortunately
<mkanyicy> alienkid10, the way you are proposing is not ideal solution
<needlez> K|nG: you need to chmod 777 the file to run it
<alienkid10> mkanyicy: was just wondering if I could have it download package files while it's installing
<mamece2> help ibr got ubuntu 10.09 and i cant get to GUI just CLI
<mkanyicy> lasko, mount it properly so that it gives you permissions
<ZykoticK9> K|nG, if it's on a cd, easiest to just run from command line "wine /path/to/file.exe:
<mamece2> help ive got ubuntu 10.09 and i cant get to GUI just CLI
<tuzlo> cynical thank you very much
<mkanyicy> alienkid10, live cd session?
<sss> Will I lose any data if I made my linux partition larger in either side using GParted?
<cynical> tuzlo: np mate, glad it worked :)
<tuzlo> now I have to find some software for the iphone to browse my shares
<needlez> K|nG: sudo chmod 777 Counter-Strike 1.6 Final Release!.exe
<habeouscorpus> mamece2: try rebooting into recovery mode. Shut down your computer, then right after the boot splash dissapears, hold down shift. from the menu that appears, slect the recovery mode option
<mkanyicy> alienkid10, are you about to install a new distro?
<needlez> mamece2: have you tried startx from recovery??
<alienkid10> mkanyicy: yeah like I'm installing then I cna open synaptic in live and just download some package then once it's done installing move the packages to the perm aptcache. No reinstalling ubuntu I screwed something up and it won't boot anymore
<WeThePeople> i am using chrome browser, how do i set up the browser to show more options. like firefox deos
<drc> NooBoontoo: sorry, every things looks fine (the .html and the folders have the same name)...It's beyond my skill levels, I have no idea why it's not working for you...again sorry :(
<delinquentme> hey all .. ive managed to lose my nice little wireless network icon in the top right bar of my desktop... anyone know how to get this back?
<habeouscorpus> needlez: lol hivemind
<cynical> sss: you shouldn't lose anything unless the operation fails
<habeouscorpus> delinquentme: remove the notification area then put it back on
<cynical> sss: if you are resizing a large partition it could take a while though
<NooBoontoo> Anyway...
<K|nG> needlez: that`s doesnt works But that ZykoticK9 Thank you that`s works fine :p
<NooBoontoo> let's change the subject
<drc> NooBoontoo: try wget like was suggested (at least until you figure out the problem)
<sss> cynical, ok thanks
<mamece2> needlez ok its workin, now should i restart and thats all? i dont beliebe it
<needlez> delinquentme: right click panel add to panel, indicator applet
<rde_> To tu też mozna pogadać?
<NooBoontoo> I have a Netbook, and I want to run something from a USBlive, but When i try to go to my BIOS settings, Oh no!! It ask me for I password I forgot!!!
<delinquentme> habeouscorpus, right click > add to panel ... then what app name
<habeouscorpus> NooBoontoo: There's a way around that... take out the CMOS battery :)
<cynical> mamece2: try running startx from the console and report back the error you see at the end
<needlez> mamece2: brb i have to get off for a sec
<delinquentme> woot!
<habeouscorpus> delinquentme: indicator applet
<NooBoontoo> Is there a way to recover my password,? I dont want to mess with the BIOS jumper and delete everything, the only Ubuntu stable is this one, a 32 bit Ubuntu 10.10, not a single crash, well, except when using UNITY.
<lasko> mkaay: can you help with the fstab line, I suck at permissions :/  defaults,exec,fmask=000  0  0   what should I change?
<habeouscorpus> NooBoontoo: http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-bios-password.html
<mamece2> cynical the screen flashes a lot and then there s messae, ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<lasko> mkanyicy: : can you help with the fstab line, I suck at permissions :/  defaults,exec,fmask=000  0  0   what should I change?
<lasko> mkaay: sorry
<cynical> mamece2: what graphics card is in your computer?
<mamece2> cynical then theres some options, run ubuntu in low graph do the same, flashes and again the options
<feyd> where do I install GDM themes in maverick?
<feyd> is there a directory to throw them in?
<mamece2> cynical my laptop is a lenovo N500 standard graph card
<jsw_> Alright, ubuntu has booted itself correctly.  I did notice an error message before the kernel loaded.  It was only there briefly and had some disk geometry and "C/H/S" there so I am guessing
<jsw_> .. that something is still a bit confused with my GRUB but as long as it keeps booting I suppose I will leave it alone?
<coz_> mamece2,   what is the "standard grahics"  card in that system
<coz_> mamece2,  are you on  linux now ?
<uRock> jsw_, without quiet splash you will always see errors
<mamece2> cynical "stand by one minute while the display restarst"
<jsw_> from grub?
<habeouscorpus> mamece2: just hit okay.
<mamece2> coz_ is some kind of limbo, im not into GUI not into CLI
<coz_> mamece2,  ok
<mamece2> i hit ok and then theres a black screen
<coz_> sorry just cam in ,,,didnt mean to distrupt the help in progress,,, I step back :)
<mamece2> startin virtual box kernel module, it is there frozen
<jsw_> I am familiar with the tons of messages emitted by the kernel when it is booting.  This message came before that :)
<joth> I just tried to upgrade the kernel on Maverick, and now my laptop won't boot up; it says there's a problem with /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 - can anyone help please?
<mamece2> if i hit crtl+alt+F1 i can get to CLI, THATS ALL, no GUI for me
<co_cr_pcr> you must change your laptop,,
<co_cr_pcr> ^^
<ikonia> mamece2: you can just disable gdm if you don't want X to launch
<coz_> mamece2,  ok in the cli   type    lspci | grep -i vga
<cynical> mamece2: install the nvidia drivers using studo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<cynical> maece2: then sudo modprobe nvidia and sudo nvidia-xconfig to set it up
<coz_> ooo  I think nvidia_current might be more appropriate  but the actual card version  would be in order ...yes?
<mamece2> coz_ displays inter corporation mobile 4 series chipset integrated controller rev 7
<cynical> maece2: after that you should be able to startx without issues
<coz_> mamece2,  mm it doesnt designate  nvidia...intel  or ati in the readout?
<mamece2> coz_ no
<coz_> o0
<cynical> coz_: no his laptop is a lenovo n500, it has the nvidia geforce 9300M adapter
<codemagician> ive just installed a new SATA drive and formatted it.  When I bootup its added into /media/93ce3b44-d0d4-4c6a-b510-4fcea55f2035 which is really ugly?
<mamece2> coz_ so i shoudl not install nvidia
<codemagician> is there something I should do to mount it neatly?
<coz_> cynical,   ok then most likely the nvidia_current driver would be more appropriate
<cynical> coz_: haha sure
<mkanyicy> lasko, managed to solve your prob?
<exutux> cynical: you can assigne a label
<exutux> ops codemagician ^
<cynical> mamece2: no you should, just do sudo apt-get install nvidia-current to get the latest driver (which is 185)
<mamece2> cynical its dl it
<mamece2> cynical how can i start with a problem and get into several more?
<lasko> mkanyicy: I'm trying to find out what to put in the fstab line to give write read permission to my user  here's how it is now defaults,exec,fmask=000  0  0
<cynical> maece2: then sudo modprobe nvidia and sudo nvidia-xconfig to set it up like I said earlier
<Cameron_> codemagician: you could assign a label, but just a heads up, you might find in the future that it's nice to have a drive named by UUID rather than a name that could be the same as any other disk
<coz_> I believe the nvidia-current is  in the 200's now  for me it is  260.19.29
<Jelou> Hi all! I have an ati radeon 9200 and recordmydesktop uses a lot of CPU, i've read that this can be a problem with the drivers, what drivers should i install?
<cynical> mamece2: lol oh it is quite common in software problems unfortunately
<codemagician> Cameron_,  its showing up as HPFS/NTFS when I do fdisk -l
<cynical> coz_: nvidia-glx-185 corresponds to the 260.19.06 driver
<codemagician> Cameron_,  but I just formatted it with mkfs.ext4
<cynical> coz_: which is the latest in the official repos
<coz_> cynical,  ok   mm sounds a bit confusing...but then I just woke up ,,, again  I step back
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks; I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Edition, and a bunch of updates came in two days ago. After installing them and rebooting, my desktop no longer comes up: I get the upper bar, but the main screen keeps cycling between my desktop background and all white. Opening Ubuntu Netbook Edition 2D works, though. Anyone know what this is?
<ActionParsnip> Jelou: the driver you need is part of a default install
<Cameron_> codemagician: do you think you could've made two different partitions on accident?
<exutux> codemagician: you need umount it, and remount
<mkanyicy> lasko, you can make it to be 'defaults,umask=0027,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0'
<cynical> coz_: haha yeah thats just package naming, I can never tell what version of catalyst I have use official packages, it is really retarded
<mkanyicy> lasko, instead of fmask
<cynical> cynical: when using official packages*
<exiter> How would on check what nVidia drivers he is using?
<ThinkT510> lasko: what filesystem is it?
<codemagician> exutux, how do I mount it?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: what video chip do you use?
<lasko> ThinkT510: ntfs
<eXpLoD> how can i make my bios frame buffer have a higher resolution?I mean it really looks dull and i want it to look smooth and nice like the CLI at tty1 on ubuntu
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: It's an inherited computer. How do I find out?
<XLV> eXpLoD, get a new mb with efi bios
<codemagician> exutux, Cameron_  current it shows this /dev/sdb1               1       38913   312568641    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ThinkT510> lasko: /dev/sda5	/mnt/sda5	ntfs-3g	rw,uid=1000	0	0
<codemagician> exutux, Cameron_ even when its unmounted
<ThinkT510> lasko: that's obviously assuming your partition is sda5
<mamece2> cynical ok its done the nvidia stuff
<exutux> codemagician: have you formatted it???
<ActionParsnip> exiter: sudo lshw -C display     will tell you
<cynical> exiter: nvidia-settings will graphically tell you
<exutux> codemagician: it's an internal hd or an external?
<exiter> Thank You ActionParsnip!
<cynical> maece2: then sudo modprobe nvidia and sudo nvidia-xconfig to set it up like I said earlier
<ThinkT510> lasko: the uid is usually 1000 if your the first user for the system
<cynical> mamece2: then sudo modprobe nvidia and sudo nvidia-xconfig to set it up like I said earlier
<codemagician> exutux, i used to have it inside a USB case and I put it inside the PC on the SATA cable to the motherboard
<needlez> Yerushalmi: from terminal lspci | grep -i vga then post output
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: sudo lshw -C display     will tell you
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Sec, then
<mamece2> cynical i tryed sudo modprobe nvidia and it display:FATAL:module nvidia not found
<codemagician> exutux, im running mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1      again
<needlez> mamece2: may have to be root to do it
<codemagician> exutux, what should I do after the format completes?
<mamece2> i did sudo modprobe nvidia
<marie-sophie> hello, I've installed ubuntu on my laptop, it had windows before with RAID0 managed by intel, but now I can mount the windows partition and I don't see Windows in grub menu, what can I do please ?
<exutux> codemagician: i use alway fdisk or cfdisk before format my hd
<codemagician> exutux, i did a fdisk -l and its shows it as HPFS/NTFS
<exutux> codemagician: for delete all partition
<codemagician> exutux, aha. ok
<lasko> mkanyicy: ThinkT510 I tried both of your solutions and tested after doing sudo mount -a yet the app keeps complaining about permissions :/
<exutux> codemagician: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<exutux> codemagician: delete and create a new linux partition
<mkanyicy> lasko, ThinkT510 both those methods should work
<Cameron_> codemagician: are you using a GUI?
<tuzlo> does anyone know how to get movies/videos from a shared drive on ubuntu to an Iphone which is syncing correctly
<codemagician> Cameron_,  command line
<mkanyicy> lasko, first umount your ntfs partition
<exutux> codemagician: and after use mkfs.ext4 assignig a label too
<besogon> people I unthinkable have started vi and have typed a command ":help". Now I don't know how to close that. (Of course I can close gnome-terminal but may be perchance you know better way
<mamece2> cynical now ubuntu is runnin low graphic mode, update your nvidia config?
<era878> Why cant I change the monitor resolution for my thinkpadx40?
<Senjai|emacs|> Hey guys, I went into disk manage, and found a mystery partition on /dev/sda4, think I can delete it? Not sure what a partition for logical drives is.. http://imagebin.org/138771
<needlez> mamece2: drop sudo su then modprobe nvidia and see if you can do it
<ThinkT510> lasko: in a terminal type id
<codemagician> exutux, should I choose primary or logical when I create a new partition?
<ThinkT510> lasko: can you see your uid there?
<lasko> ThinkT510: yep im 1000
<codemagician> exutux, its a 2nd drive
<exutux> codemagician: primary
<|Marco|> is there a vserver kernel for ubuntu server 10.10 ?
<drc> Senjai: A dell computer?
<Senjai> drc, yes
<cynical> mamece2: oh yeah forgot, sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common
<|Marco|> as far as I can see, vserver.org only has up to "Lucid"
<mongy> Senjai, its your extended partition, leave it alone :)
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: I've never used UNE2D and I'm havin g a bit of a problem. Any window I open (Firefox, Chatzilla, terminal) takes up only two-thirds of the screen, I can't change its size, nor can I alt-tab between them.
<codemagician> exutux, its now showing a single partition primary non-bootable
<Senjai> mongy, what's it for?
<ThinkT510> lasko: sorry if i'm sounding patronising, but have you made the directory you're trying to mount it to?
<codemagician> exutux, FS Type = Linux
<mongy> Senjai, holding logical partitions
<Hotmedal> How to: select text in applications, no matter where (as long as it's not an image of course)
<cynical> mamece2: and also sudo apt-get install nvidia-185-kernel-source
<Senjai> mongy, which means? lol
<mamece2> cynical the same when i hit "start gdm"
<codemagician> exutux, should I run mkfs.ext4 again?
<mongy> Senjai, in your case, an ext4 partition and your swap
<drc> Senjai: OK...The DellUntility partition is usually utilities for diagnosing hardware problems...I always leave that one alone
<exutux> codemagician: yeah with -L for give a LABEL
<Yerushalmi> Anybody know the keyboard commands for un-full-screening programs in Ubuntu Netbook Edition 2D?
<lasko> ThinkT510: the partitions mounts fine, it's a directory inside of it that complains about writing permission
<mamece2> cynical done, then wat
<Senjai> drc, and the other one is recovery, OS is my windows partition,
<codemagician> exutux, what it be better to keep this label lowercase
<drc> Senjai: right
<Senjai> drc ext4 is my ubuntu, which i Will be cutting into windows for
<mkanyicy> lasko, can you do a 'ls -lhd dirname' ?
<Senjai> drc, so the extended partition is for the windows SWAP?
<ThinkT510> lasko: can you check if you have ntfs-3g installed via synaptic?
<exutux> codemagician: -L name_that_you_want
<tuzlo> does anyone know how to get movies/videos from a shared drive on ubuntu to an Iphone?
<mkanyicy> ThinkT510, that should be available by default now
<mamece2> cynical the same bs again..
<drc> Senjai: if you are going to dual boot, I'd leave the DelUtility and Recovery alone and use space from the OS partition
<codemagician> exutux, its formatting
<mamece2> cynical isnt there any command to repair the whole OS?
<cynical> mamece2: and nvidia-current-modaliases
<chrislu5tic> hi there
<codemagician> exutux, will it automatically mount when I boot my machine?
<mkanyicy> lasko, can you 'sudo umount' your ntfs partition and then do a 'sudo mount -a' afterwards?
<cynical> mamece2: I use ati, wasn't aware of how many nvidia driver files there were :\
<Senjai> drc, what about the extended partition? I wasn't going to touch the other ones, even after I get rid of Windows, those need to be there incase i reinstall windows
<Yerushalmi> Anybody know a keyboard command for un-full-screening programs?
<exutux> codemagician: i give label always uppercase
<blackdeagle> Yerushalmi: try F11
<blackdeagle> Yerushalmi: If you mean switching from Fullscreen back to "not-fullscreen" :D
<exutux> codemagician: yes
<codemagician> exutux, any particular reason?  is that a standard convention?
<drc> Senjai: are you going to dual boot or use only ubuntu on this machine
<mongy> Senjai, you have 3 (possibly primary) partitions already, so you have to have extended space for logical partitions...
<Senjai> dual boot for now
<cynical> mamece2: after you finish installing that try modprobing the nvidia module again
<chrislu5tic> can someone help me?/ I have enabled "play deb" and im trying to install "enemy territory" but it says "there is no software packages called "enemy territor" in your current software resources"
<mamece2> cynical i cant do the modaliases
<Senjai> mongy, I'm sorry, I'm ignorant, I have no idea why I do.
<cynical> mamece2: what error message are you getting?
<mongy> Senjai, the ubuntu installer will most likely have made it that way, because it has to
<codemagician> exutux, not sure why but fdisk -l still shows HPFS/NTFS
<exutux> codemagician: yes because i can distinction easy
<mamece2> cynical E. invalida operation nvidia-current-modaliases
<Yerushalmi> blackdeagle: Indeed. Didn't work. I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Edition 2D because of a bug in the regular version, and any window I open acts as though it's fullscreened even though it takes up only two-thirds of the screen, and it won't let me alt-tab between them.
<exutux> codemagician: reboot
<asmerkin> hi
<Senjai> drc, dual boot for now, Ill go full ubuntu when I can figure out how to do all my work on it
<asmerkin> I have problems with Windows 7 and Grub
<asmerkin> Grub2
<exutux> codemagician: udev need to recognize it again
<lasko> ThinkT510: the first command gives me drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4.0K 2011-02-19 12:02  and i do have ntfs-3g
<Yerushalmi> It won't let me alt-anything, in fact. Alt-F4 doesn't work either. Alt-letters still work with opening menus, though
<asmerkin> when i log in into windows 7 then this breaks grub2
<Senjai> mongy, A byproduct of dual booting?
<lasko> mkanyicy: hmm i didn't unmount it first that might be it
<asmerkin> do you know about how to solve this?
<mongy> Senjai, a byproduct of having 3 primary partitions already
<mongy> Senjai, cant have more than 4.
<mkanyicy> lasko, thas definitely it
<cynical> mamece2: is that from sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-modaliases ?
<chrislu5tic> can someone help me?/ I have enabled "play deb" and im trying to install "enemy territory" but it says "there is no software packages called "enemy territor" in your current software resources"
<drc> Senjai: I've NEVER dual booted before, so the dual boot specialists here would be better to ask about the partitioning and install
<eskpados-insane> heellow
<mamece2> cynical yes
<codemagician> exutux, still showing HPFS/NTFS
<Senjai> drc, thank you for your helo :)
<ThinkT510> lasko: sorry i couldn't help, sounds like mkanyicy can though, hope you get the problem solved
<exutux> o.0
<codemagician> exutux, has a lost+found directory inside the drive
<chrislu5tic> ugh
<lasko> ThinkT510: it was my bad, I didn't umount it first :d
<Senjai> mongy more than four primary right
<exutux> isn't possible
<eskpados-insane> hellow
<drc> Senjai: But I would leave the DellUtility and Recovery alone (for windows use) until you decide to to go ubuntu alone
<cynical> mamece2: remove nvidia-kernel-common and try again
<mkanyicy> lasko, is it ok now?
<exutux> if there is a lost+found means that it's is an ext* partition not NTFS
<mamece2> cynical sudo modprobe nvidia <- FATAL: module nvidia not foud
<stealth_> sd
<eskpados-insane> any problem?
<chrislu5tic> .....
<exutux> codemagician: sudo blkid
<needlez> mamece2: are you sure its a nvidia card??
<drc> Senjai: and even after going ubuntu alone, I'd leave the DelUtility alone, I have used it calling Tech SUpport for a hardware peoblem in the past
<lasko> mkanyicy: im on it
<eXpLoD> How can i delete an IP adress?
<codemagician> exutux, /dev/sdb1: LABEL="BLUE" UUID="674b6c82-5801-46e9-ace5-526fdb39510a" TYPE="ext4"
<mkanyicy> lasko, ?
<cynical> mamece2: mm one sec
<buli> buli
<lasko> mkanyicy: busy processes....
<Senjai> drc, smart :) I'd even keep RECOVERY, just in case I had to install again :/
<exutux> codemagician: TYPE ext4
<codemagician> fdisk -l  shows /dev/sdb1               1       38913   312568641    7  HPFS/NTFS
<mamece2> i cant believe theres no repair OS option..
<mamece2> this is hell
<needlez> cynical: hey could it not be showing the module cuz its not a Nvidia card??
<exutux> codemagician: your fdisk is drunk
<exutux> lol
<codemagician> exutux,  fdisk -l  shows /dev/sdb1               1       38913   312568641    7  HPFS/NTFS
<drc> Senjai: Personal Preference...but who would want to go back :)
<buli> pozdro
<codemagician> exutux, but for others /dev/sda6            3767        9730    47899648   83  Linux
<WeThePeople> anybody know the code to set the clock to standard time...changing it from military time
<exutux> codemagician: use pastebin
<exutux> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cynical> needlez: no it is because the right package isn't on his system in order to bring up the module
<cyberrider> hi, I am new to developing in java ... and I have problems with sound in JDK and JRE ... can someone help me?
<codemagician> exutux, http://pastebin.com/KDm2d0d3
<mkanyicy> try #java cyberrider
<cyberrider> #java
<drc> Senjai: the RECOVERY is 16 gig, but if you don't need the space and think you might want to install windows later...I agree, leave it
<erUSUL>  /join ##java
<mongy> Senjai,  if you are going to repartition, then remove the ext4 and swap and extended partition, then resize ntfs (windows) smaller, then install ubuntu again, using free space.
<cyberrider> ty
<codemagician> exutux, here is a full one including blkid http://pastebin.com/6JP4DY8Q
<cynical> mamece2: try rebooting now actually
<cynical> mamece2: and then modprobing afterwards
<mamece2> cynical sudo reboot ok
<exutux> codemagician: realy curios thing
<Senjai> drc, a 16g flash drive is like $20 these days.. lol
<Senjai> mongy, I know i won't have to actually remove ubuntu to resize, I've dealt with that before.
<codemagician> exutux, maybe i should try fdisk to do the partition again
<codemagician> exutux, instead of the cfdisk
<exutux> codemagician: cat /etc/fstab
<lasko> mkanyicy: I can't unmount, says it's busy, I don't know what could be using the partition
<WeThePeople> erUSUL, do you know the code to set the clock to standard time from military time?
<jim288> anyone know a urban-terror game find channel?
<mamece2> cynical the underscore blincklin now theres this message. theres ia a problem with the configuration server. /usr/lib/libgconf3/gconf-sanity-check 2 exited with status 356
<mongy> Senjai, well you could resize without, but it might be messy, Im just a bit OCD like that.  resize the extended to fill free space from windows, then resize logicals.
<erUSUL> WeThePeople: military time?
<codemagician> exutux, http://pastebin.com/dYtetYwp
<mkanyicy> lasko, try 'sudo lsof /dev/sda?'
<WeThePeople> erusul, you know like 14:00 hours
<WeThePeople> erusul, on lubuntu
<erUSUL> WeThePeople: npe sorry
<exutux> codemagician: very strange
<cynical> mamece2: here do this, sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*
<mamece2> cynical the underscore blincklin now theres this message. theres ia a problem with the configuration server. /usr/lib/libgconf3/gconf-sanity-check 2 exited with status 356
<mongy> WeThePeople, does lubuntu have gconf-editor by chance?
<codemagician> exutux, could it be because i used it in the past using a USB casing
<codemagician> exutux, it used to be a NTFS drive in its past life
<mamece2> cynical done
<cynical> mamece2: and then sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-current-glx nvidia-settings
<exutux> codemagician: but now you have destroyed all with format
<cynical> mamece2: and then sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-current nvidia-settings*
<exutux> codemagician: nonsense
<codemagician> exutux, perhaps ubuntu is remembering its drive id and thinking its an external drive still?
<WeThePeople> mongy,  yes
<Senjai> Windows handles resizing remarkable well. If anything I'll do it on that side. No problem resizing its' own partition, to create unallocated space, then hop on ubuntu to make sure ext4 absorbs it nicely
<Oceans80> i also need help with partitioning
<lasko> mkanyicy: it was wine so I killed those pid's then I unmounted it and mounted it, now it is writing correctly, thanks!
<Oceans80>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Oceans80> /dev/sda1               1        2167    17405403+  1c  Hidden W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Oceans80> /dev/sda2   *        2168       41330   314569561+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Oceans80> /dev/sda3           41330       43820    19999744   83  Linux
<Oceans80> /dev/sda4           43820       60802   136408065    5  Extended
<FloodBot1> Oceans80: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oceans80> /dev/sda5           43820       59806   128408576   83  Linux
<exutux> codemagician: nope if you saw blkid says that iy's an ext4 type
<lasko> thanks ThinkT510 your fstab line is working
<mkanyicy> !yay | lasko
<ubottu> lasko: Glad you made it! :-)
<ThinkT510> lasko:np
<Oceans80> that is my partition table, but when i boot, grub says their are 2 ubuntus...
<drc> Senjai: yeah, well, I still have problems with the staggering amount of RAM and storage available these days
<codemagician> exutux, where does fdisk -l grabs its info from?
<mamece2> cynical could find package 2010-10-22-..-virtualbox-2681.log
<exutux> codemagician: gimme a minute
<tonsofpcs> hi, just installed maverick netbook, how do I hide the application ribbon?
<needlez> hey is anyone using kernel 2.6.35-27?? have you noticed with aircrack-ng fixed channel -1 is back again??
<Oceans80> i have it set up as / and /home on 2 partitions
<Oceans80> since i am dual-booting
<cyberrider> I cannot join ##java...  ##java :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<cynical> mamece2: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<Senjai> drc, lol the days of 20gb gamse, and 7gb movies eh?
<Hotmedal> is it ok to have applications running while 10.10 is installing?
<mamece2> cynical ok its intalling some stuff
<Oceans80> does /home have to be a primary or logical partition?
<Senjai> cyberrider, register with the IRC server, type /ns register password email
<cynical> mamece2: ok good
<Senjai> with a password you set and an email address
<cyberrider> ty Senjai
<Oceans80> because you can only have 4 partitions, unless their are logical
<Oceans80> this is the first time i was ever stopped during partitioning, and i made my logical and it now has 2 ubuntus on grub
<mamece2> cynical sudo modprobe still getting module nvidia not found
<dc> hi, i installed kernel 2.6.37 on ubuntu 10.04 and when I boot I get an error saying that the nvidia kernel module can not load. I tried adding the nviudia ppa repositories and updating, but it told me that the nvidia driver I had was already the newest one. Any idea of what could be wrong?
<drc> Senjai: no, the days of multigig word processing files :(
<Hotmedal> uh
<cynical> mamece2: mmm strange
<Hotmedal> the image for shut down just vanished
<Hotmedal> o.0
<mamece2> cynical theres no other way? i cant believe it
<Hotmedal> it shows the error image in its place
<cynical> mamece2: did all of the packages install just fine?
<mamece2> cynical yes, theres was no error
<codemagician> exutux, just rebooting
<codemagician> exutux, back in a moment
<ThinkT510> Oceans80: both / and /home can be logical partitions
<thethinker> issue: Volume mutes when headphones are inserted. When manually unmuted sound is though speakers not headphones. Suggestions?
<cynical> mamece2: there is another way
<mamece2> cynical if i reinstall ubuntu i could keep my old files?
<cynical> mamece2: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-* again
<cynical> mamece2: we can try the binary installer from nvidia's site
<mamece2> cynical ok its done
<needlez> mamece2: can you run lspci | grep -i vga and show the output?
<cynical> mamece2: ok run, wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/260.19.36/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.36.run
<Yerushalmi> Okay, now that I've figured out I need to run metacity manually in order to actually be able to switch windows and stuff, I can ask for help again with my problem and concentrate on it this time.
<Oceans80> ThinkT510, but grub sees 2 ubuntus, what if i do win7 on a primary, and / on a primary..then /home on a logical
<Yerushalmi> I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Edition, and a bunch of updates came in two days ago. After installing them and rebooting, my desktop no longer comes up: I get the upper bar, but the main screen keeps cycling between my desktop background and all white. Opening Ubuntu Netbook Edition 2D works, though. Anyone know what this is?
<Oceans80> i think i got it figured out
<Oceans80> i'm going to whisper you
<cynical> mamece2: that will get the installer, then you run sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.36.run to run it
<mamece2> cynical VGA compatible controller: interl coportaion moviule 4 series chipsert integrated graphisc controller (rev 7)
<sss> Can someone help me dual-booting Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server?
<cynical> mamece2: intel integrated?
<needlez> mamece2: no where in there does it say nvidia
<mamece2> cynical needlez theres no nvidia anywhere
<needlez> cynical: that might be the problem,
<cynical> needlez mamece2: yeah it must use intel drivers, unfortunately that makes it a lot more complicated
<needlez> cynical: your trying to modprobe something that doesn't exist so it will fatal everytime if thats the case
<needlez> cynical, mamece2: give me some time to think and ill see what i can dig up real quick
<cynical> needlez: intel drivers are in the kernel, so I don't get how it could fail
<mamece2> cynical needlez i get this message when i boot,  theres ia a problem with the configuration server. /usr/lib/libgconf3/gconf-sanity-check 2 exited with status 356
<ThinkT510> sss: what seems to be the problem?
<sss> ThinkT510, Can I specify the partition in Ubuntu Server after I have already only Ubuntu Desktop?
<needlez> cynical:  yes, I realized that too, it is strange that they would fail
<mamece2> cynical in recovery mode what option shoudl i choose?
<gohan4748> hey guys im back but i need help
<thethinker> issue: Volume mutes when headphones are inserted. When manually unmuted sound is though speakers not headphones. Suggestions?
<cole> I have a file containing a list of ('\n' separated) ulr's indicating the location of packages I'd like to download. I'd like to pass this list through to wget so that it will download all of them in one go. I've tried: "cat list | wget" and I get the error: "wget: missing URL". What am I doing wrong?
<mongy> WeThePeople, back.  yes, there is a place in gconf-editor to set things for desktop, like time etc.  I cant say where precisely
<ThinkT510> sss: you can have as many ubuntu installs (server and desktop) on the same machine if you wish
<sss> ThinkT510, ok thanks
<gohan4748>  i need help
<codemagician> exutux, any luck?
<cynical> mamece2: hey do me a favor and try this, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and then reboot
<ThinkT510> sss: you simply need at least 1 partition per install
<mamece2> cynical i just use repair packages from the recovery mode, let it end and then i will try that my friend
<ThinkT510> gohan4748: what seems to be the problem?
<dc> hi, i updated to kernel 2.6.37 in ubuntu 10.04. Now I have a problem with the nvidia driver. How can I install the latest version of the driver?
<cynical> mamece2: kk
<gohan4748> well my internet
<exutux> codemagician: nope
<exutux> codemagician: maybe there is some infos about that HD in some rules in /lib/udev/rules.d/
<codemagician> exutux, its only fdisk -l that displays type 7
<cynical> mamece2: before that actually can you use lspci -v  and tell me what you see under VGA?
<exutux> but i don't know how
<drc> WeThePeople: You're trying to have the deafult clock in the top panel show 24hr time?
<mamece2> cynical as predicted it failed (the recovery mode)
<ThinkT510> gohan4748: any more details?
<CrystalLinux> Does anyone know any good netbook distros?
<gohan4748> it wont work
<thethinker> issue: Volume mutes when headphones are inserted. When manually unmuted sound is though speakers not headphones. Suggestions?
<ThinkT510> gohan4748: are you using a different computer to talk to us on irc?
<ActionParsnip> CrystalLinux: LXDE has lxlauncher
<exutux> s/how/where/ codemagician
<CrystalLinux> What's lxlauncer?
<gohan4748> no im not
<mamece2> cynical vga compatible: subsyste, lenovo device 3a02, flags memory, capabilities, jernerl drive in use i915, kernel modules:i915
<CrystalLinux> And do you need a USB for it?
<ThinkT510> gohan4748: then you are already on the internet
<mamece2> cynical theres a lot of info, do u want something specifically?
<DarkStar1> How can I tell if a link is symbolic or a hard link?
<ActionParsnip> CrystalLinux: puppy is good on netbooks too
<codemagician> exutux, as in disk -l /dev/sdb1   outputs   /dev/sdb1               1       38913   312568641    7  HPFS/NTFS
<cynical> mamece2: no that was perfect
<CrystalLinux> ActionParsnip
<gohan4748> no like i cant go on browser
<peppe> hello
<cynical> mamece2:  now try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and then reboot, I'll look for i915 specific issues in the mean time
<WeThePeople> dcr, no its the bottom panel, i use lubuntu. its shows military time, i would like to change it to standard time. there is a code i need, and i dont know it
<ThinkT510> gohan4748: what happens when you open up a browser?
<WeThePeople> drc,^^
<codemagician> exutux, interestingly. If I do "fdisk /dev/sdb1" and type p   print the partition table it shows nothing
<gohan4748> nothin pops up
<mamece2> cynical
<mamece2> cynical ok im rebooting
<DarkStar1> Anyone?
<cynical> mamece2: kk
<drc> WeThePeople: what does ^^ mean?
<ThinkT510> gohan4748: how are you launching the browser?
<mamece2> cynical the same again, low graph mode
<WeThePeople> drc, see above comment
<gohan4748> i click on it
<Oer> WeThePeople, Right click the clock, click settings and chose 12 hour mode.
<codemagician> exutux, http://pastebin.com/XjLKDDW2
<Akuw> hi
<ThinkT510> gohan4748: can you open a terminal?
<WeThePeople> oer, it does not work like that,
<gohan4748> no
<codemagician> exutux, i selected 'n' add a new partition (primary 1). then 'w' write it
<ThinkT510> gohan4748: but your on ubuntu now?
<Akuw> i want to change Login Window but in System->Administration->Login Window is not the options to chenge that
<Akuw> s/chenge/change
<cynical> mamece2: this is when just booting from the first item in the grub menu?
<Hilikus> jk
<thethinker> issue: Volume mutes when headphones are inserted. When manually unmuted sound is though speakers not headphones. Suggestions?
<WeThePeople> oer, i have to change the clock format from   %R   <<<that means military time. i dont know the format for standard time
<gohan4748> idk
<KM0201> Akuma: what do you mean you "want to change it"?... the graphic?
<drc> WeThePeople: ah...missed that (you typed dcr :)...did not realize it was lubuntu...have no knowledge of lubuntu.
<mamece2> cynical just booting, i never get to grub unless i hit letf shift key
<ThinkT510> gohan4748: sorry i can't help you
<gohan4748> ill get it working myself then bye
<cynical> mamece2: ok do this, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look at the line that says Driver and tell me what is in quotes
<soreau> cynical: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cynical> soreau: yeah but I'm going to ask him to change it if it is what I think it is
<mamece2> cynical theres nothing in that file
<soreau> cynical: By default, there is no xorg.conf
<cynical> soreau: I thought he may have upgraded from an old install
<Oer> WeThePeople, Just replace %R with %H , or use %I
<soreau> mamece2: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to ubuntu.pastebin.com?
<WeThePeople> oer, thx
<mamece2> soreau i cant pastebin i just have CLI
<soreau> mamece2: Run this to get a link to the file: sudo apt-get install curl && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Fuchs> mamece2: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mp33pm> anyone ever heard of grub trying to boot windows but it just goes to a black background screen with a white cursor ( _ ) ?
<Lungan> Having som trouble, having laptop without a working ethernet port. How can I install the wifidriver on my fresh install of ubuntu netbook editiion? Is there anyway I can download a driver and put in on a usb stick and transfer it over? How do I do?
<Kbentley57> lungan, what wifi card do you have?
<Lungan> Kbentley57, How do I check that? I think its a broadcom
<soreau> Lungan: What wifi chip is it?
<KM0201> Lungan: "lspci" in a terminal and hit enter... find yoru wireless device
<soreau> Lungan: Look in the output of lspci
<Lungan> okok hold on 1 sec
<mamece2> ubuntu = hell
<ikonia> mamece2: stop
<ikonia> mamece2: if you don't like it, don't use it, but don't moan about it in here
<KM0201> mamece2: well, i'm sure that will help.
<soreau> mamece2: Can you just post the link to the log file?
<Lungan> soreau, KM0201 Kbentley57  Its a broadcom BCM4312
<soreau> ! broadcom | Lungan
<ubottu> Lungan: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<njbair> All the black pixels on my screen are being replaced by the last flash video I viewed. Is there a problem with nVidia drivers that might cause this?
<mamece2> i havent said hell is bad, jsyk
<mp33pm> how do you find what hd is what for grub?
<KM0201> !broadcom | Lungan there's info on this site for that device.
<ubottu> Lungan there's info on this site for that device.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mp33pm> like for my windows boot it has (hd1,msdos1)
<RndmHero> can anyone tell me where I can find some themes for xchat?
<soreau> RndmHero: Try #xchat
<mp33pm> how do you find out the hd #s and msdos #s
<RndmHero> im in #xchat
<RndmHero> no one is active there
<mp33pm> anyone?
<soreau> RndmHero: Try google while youre wainting
<soreau> waiting*
<RndmHero> heh I have been
<RndmHero> thanks anyway
<KM0201> Lungan: i would try the "STA" driver first.. you can use your USB installer to install those files... if that doesn't work, try the b43 driver
<Kbentley57> does anyone have experience with freenas / rsync?
<Oer> !themes | RndmHero
<ubottu> RndmHero: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Yerushalmi> I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Edition, and a bunch of updates came in two days ago. After installing them and rebooting, my desktop no longer comes up: I get the upper bar, but the main screen keeps cycling between my desktop background and all white. Opening Ubuntu Netbook Edition 2D works, though. Anyone know what this is?
<mamece2> soreau i dont know how
<soreau> RndmHero: AFAIK, xchat has colors that are configurable in the settings and thats it.
<soreau> mamece2: Run this to get a link to the file: sudo apt-get install curl && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<ThinkT510> mp33pm: tried using gparted, it gives a graphical view of all your partitions?
<mp33pm> yeah but it doesn't give you the numbers
<ThinkT510> mp33pm: which numbers?
<mp33pm> the hd #s and msdos #s
<mp33pm> I have been trying to get my boot table fixed for like 4 days
<mp33pm> o_o
<mp33pm> i was able to boot into windows but not with grub
<soreau> mp33pm: For grub I believe its hd0,1 is the first partition on the first drive. The drive number starts at 0, the partition number at 1
<dublisk> Hi, I am trying to install gcc 3.4 on ubuntu 10.10, what is the easiest way to do this?
<KM0201> ThinkT510: what numbers are you talking about?
<mp33pm> soreau, so hd(0) if there is no partition
<mp33pm> for the first hdd
<soreau> mp33pm: (hd0,1)
<Cube``> what's this CMS/wiki/blog called where you author by creating plain text files?
<mp33pm> soreau, what is the msdos number and how do i find that out
<soreau> mp33pm: I dont know what you mean by msdos number
<thethinker> issue: Volume mutes when headphones are inserted. When manually unmuted sound is though speakers not headphones. Suggestions?
<ThinkT510> KM0201: thats what i was trying to find out from mp33pm, i was referring to the partition designations (sda1, sdb1)
<mp33pm>  set root='(hd1,msdos1)'
<brontosaurusrex> Cube``, maybe dokuwiki
<KM0201> hmm.
<Cube``> brontosaurusrex: ok lemme check it
<KM0201> mp33pm: see if sudo blkid gives you what you want
<mp33pm> ThinkT510, soreau: http://www.pastie.org/1583314
<mp33pm> for some reason it never boots to windows i just get a screen with a white cursor ( _ ) in the upper lefthand corner and it never proceeds.
<Cube``> brontosaurusrex: no, thats not it. i think it wasnt a wiki. it was extremely simple and minimalistic
<Jezzz> What is the best way to back up my ubuntu install?
<KM0201> mp33pm: well what makes you think this is a grub problem?
<Petskull> hey guys
<Petskull> help with my conky?
<brontosaurusrex> Cube``, simple php blog
<Petskull> I'm getting a shadow around the window
<mp33pm> KM0201, when I do update-grub it updates the latest info
<soreau> mp33pm: Make it look like this http://pastebin.com/t8pai1fm
<mp33pm> and it still doesn't boot windows
<KM0201> mp33pm: ok..?. that still doesn't mean its a grub problem
<Cube``> brontosaurusrex: nah. it had a distinct name. was only used by geeks
<soreau> ! backup | Jezzz
<ubottu> Jezzz: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<KM0201> mp33pm: usually if it's a grub/target issue... when you select windows, you'll get an error.(non-bootable device, or somethin like that)
<Jezzz> soreau, ubottu, thanks. I'm getting ready to make a change to my sysctl.conf file and last time I did this it borked my machine.
<gokill> anyone know to install blackbuntu in vmware...............plz help me......
<KM0201> Jezzz: lol, glutton for punishment?
<Jezzz> KM0201, yeah.  I need to make this change to get a part of zoneminder working.
<soreau> Jezzz: Couldnt you just have changed it back from a live session?
<mp33pm> soreau, going to try it
<Jezzz> soreau, probably.  just haven't tried yet.
<gokill> anyone know to install blackbuntu in vmware...............plz help me......
<KM0201> gokill: blackbuntu isn't supported here... installing an OS inside vmware/vbox should be pretty simple.. #vmware or #vbox
<IdleOne> gokill: we don't support that here
<Jezzz> soreau, this machine is my video management box.  I can't afford to lose the time I've put into it so far
<thethinker> issue: Volume mutes when headphones are inserted. When manually unmuted sound is though speakers not headphones. Suggestions?
<soreau> mp33pm: I dont know where you got msdos1, but msdos is a partition table type, not a partition type
<Petskull> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011643
<Petskull> sweet
<gokill> what is metasploit
<_Alex__> What is the name of the Ubuntu chat bot?
<IdleOne> _Alex__: ubottu
<ThinkT510> soreau: my grub2 entry says the same, except its hd0 instead of hd1 but it boots fine
<_Alex__> aha, thanx
<Yerushalmi> I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Edition, and a bunch of updates came in two days ago. After installing them and rebooting, my desktop no longer comes up: I get the upper bar, but the main screen keeps cycling between my desktop background and all white. Opening Ubuntu Netbook Edition 2D works, though. Anyone know what this is?
<IdleOne> _Alex__: she doesn't do much chatting
<gokill> anyone know to install blackbuntu in vmware...............plz help me......
<IdleOne> gokill: We don't support that distro here. go ask them in their forums
<gokill> oks
<_Alex__> gokill: This is ubuntu! Not blackbuntu, not fedora, not debian! Go somewhere else
<gokill>  idleone thanks for your info
<Chikokishi> I cant get my sound to work on 10.10, it worked fine a couple days ago and it works in my "guest" account. But not my Admin account
<Jezzz> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<codemagician> exutux, i managed to fix the problem by using gparted gui
<raluxgaza> Hey guys what's your favourite music player, I am looking for something like winamp on windws with excellent sound quality
<codemagician> exutux, it layed down a msdos partion first
<KM0201> !poll | raluxgaza
<ubottu> raluxgaza: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<needlez> Chikokishi: lspci | grep -i audio
<needlez> post output
<codemagician> exutux, thanks for helping with the other bits
<_Alex__> Do you use a cheap USB SoundCard? Chikokishi
<Jezzz> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Chikokishi> needlez 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ThinkT510> raluxgaza: a good winamp like music player is audacious
<thethinker> issue: Volume mutes when headphones are inserted. When manually unmuted sound is though speakers not headphones. Suggestions?
<Oer> raluxgaza, i use the standard rhytmbox, with an equaliser plugin ( helps a lot )
<mongy> raluxgaza, audacious.  look into pulseaudio-equalizer if you want better sound output also.
<raluxgaza> KM0201, it's not a poll just looking for what might be a good sub for winamp
<Diamondcite> raluxgaza: There is a player like Audacious which is similar to Winamp 2.x series, or things like rythmbox, amarok, for Library based music players.
<KM0201> raluxgaza: it is a poll... "What is the best..." is polling the channel
<raluxgaza> Oer, what equalizer plugin?
<raluxgaza> KM0201, I apologies for "what is the best" statement
<Jezzz> soreau, can I just image the drive with a drive imaging app?  Like I would do with windows?
<IdleOne> raluxgaza: vlc, mplayer, smplayer, gnome-mplayer, amarok, rhythmbox, banshee, kaffeine, xmms, totem, totem-xine
<Chikokishi> Alex what do you mean?
<raluxgaza> ThinkT510, mongy, Diamondcite  sweet i see the same recommendation, thanks guys
<eLvis> i have a question
<eLvis> why Ubuntu is not using aptitude ?
<KM0201> Diamondcite: audacious is pretty awesome actually.
<System_Default_0> eLvis: Isn't it?
<mongy> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<mongy> simpels
<eLvis> ok
<eLvis> but why
<eLvis> it's not included by default
<Jezzz> do windows drive imaging apps like ghost work on the file system used by linux?
<_Alex__> Aptitude isn't installed by default in Ubuntu?
<Jezzz> _Alex__, don't think so
<eLvis> On ubuntu 10.10, nope
<erUSUL> eLvis: too much space for a tool that has too much overlap with apt-*
<IdleOne> _Alex__: not anymore
<eLvis> erUSUL: What you mean by overlap ?
<mongy> Jezzz, I personally use clonezilla for a ghost like app.
<Oer> raluxgaza, from these french friends > http://www.lirmm.fr/~morandat/index.php/Main/Tools
<erUSUL> eLvis: they do basically the same things
<WeThePeople> oer, that does not work well
<needlez> Chikokishi: you still have that issue??
<TryHarder> help
<TryHarder> --help
<Jezzz> mongy, i just have a bootcd already built with ghost.  will be simpler for me.  just wanted to make sure it would work.
<eLvis> erUSUL: No, aptitude is more intelligent
<thethinker> issue: Volume mutes when headphones are inserted. When manually unmuted sound is though speakers not headphones. Suggestions?
<eLvis> the way it handle conflicts, upgrade and removing of package, it's better then apt-get
<mongy> Jezzz, with ghost being so old, I wouldnt like to bet on it.  Clonezilla is a similar boot cd.  simple to use
<IdleOne> eLvis: that used to be true, no longer
<ThinkT510> TryHarder: anything i can help you with?
<erUSUL> eLvis: i didn't say they were identical
<Jezzz> mongy, have the website?  is a disc image downloadable?
<eLvis> IdleOne: Why ?
<eLvis> erUSUL: Okay :D
<IdleOne> eLvis: anyway it is easy enough to install.
<Kbentley57> i need some help with an rsync issue
<IdleOne> eLvis: apt-get does just as good a job at handling depends
<brontosaurusrex> !ask | Kbentley57
<ubottu> Kbentley57: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eLvis> I tought aptitude was better
<eLvis> Even debian recommends aptitude instead of apt-get
<mongy> Jezzz, clonezilla.org
<TryHarder> CONNECT irc.freenode.net
<IdleOne> TryHarder: /
<Jezzz> mongy, thx
<erUSUL> TryHarder: you are already in freenode
<mongy> Jezzz, I personally use the alternate stable iso.  maverick bujild.
<mongy> Build*
<TryHarder> thx... how can i get to amarok channel?
<mongy> Jezzz, I also use ub stick to boot it.
<ThinkT510> TryHarder: /join #amarok
<spaceninja> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources. How do I solve this problem when Im trying to install scribus for example?
<needlez> Chikokishi: did you see my pm??
<Chikokishi> needlez :yes, still nos ound
<Jezzz> mongy, so for usb boot, do I get the zip?
<needlez> kk ill brb
<mongy> spaceninja, seen that problem a LOT... think someone should make a bug report.  Are you using software centre?
<Kbentley57> I cant seem to get rsync to work between my pc and freenas box
<spaceninja> mongy, yes
<mongy> Jezzz, well I use the iso because I boot isos...but yes,  get the zip, instructions are on the site
<thethinker> issue: Volume mutes when headphones are inserted. When manually unmuted sound is though speakers not headphones. Suggestions?
<raluxgaza> Sweet on the audacious recommendation guys, one more thing where can i get the presets (equalizer settings) please, looking especially for "Rock"
<mongy> spaceninja, in software repositories, 'authentication' click restore defaults and refresh your sources list
<mongy> raluxgaza, I use global eq, pulseaudio-equalizer
<WeThePeople> oer, i got it...%I%M%S  Hours Minutes Seconds
<WeThePeople> oer, in standard time
<simpleq> how do I make rsyslogd listen for external traffic?
<_Alex__> Jezz: This guide worked for me: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/install-grub2-on-usb-from-ubuntu-linux/
<|Long|> which apps, it allow me to see all my drives free space? in GUI?
<Jezzz> how do i format a flash drive in linux?
<_Alex__> Gedit is the easyest way
<ThinkT510> |Long| : check out gparted
<Jezzz> _Alex__,  please noobify that for me
<_Alex__> *gparted, not gedit
<Fluttershy> _Alex__: was going to say
<Jezzz> terminal > gparted.... i assume it will give me command line options?
<Jezzz> would hate to format the wrong drive :)
<raluxgaza> mongy, thanks
<eLvis> ubuntu
<CarlFK> Jezzz: system, admin, disk util, select your drive and hit format button
<spaceninja> mongy, i think it works with aptitude
<Whitor> hi all, I'm on 10.04 64bit. I'm having small issues with video playback. a youtube video plays fine at its normal size, but if I make it full screen, I get maybe 3 frames a second. maybe less. It is really choppy. This happens for any video played at full screen. I am wondering if the 32bit version might work any better. This is on a thinkpag T510 with an nvidia nvs-3100 video card
<Jezzz> CarlFK, thank you
<mongy> spaceninja, yeah I have heard its a problem with USC...  I use apt-get
<vale> hey there, i think i messed up the boot loader
<ThinkT510> Whitor: just wanted to say i approve of your choice in laptops
<XeCrypt> hi everybody
<_Alex__> vale: what's wrong?
<_Alex__> what did you do
<cynical> whitor: you aren't the only one having fullscreen flash issues, hate that pos software
<Whitor> heh, Bright display, huh ThinkT510 ?
<vale> when i try to turn on the pc, it goes into a loop and don't load anything from HD
<Whitor> cynical, it does this with mpeg too
<Jezzz> CarlFK, says the drive is busy.  but it's not.
<eLvis> Ubuntu
<Chikokishi> needlez: i replied to your pm
<dougl> hey - I am on my way out to the bestbuy store can anyone suggest a usb camera I could use for skype?
<Whitor> cynical, vlc or media player ... any video at full screen
<ThinkT510> Whitor: yeah, i usually dim it a bit, but as regards flash fullscreen sorry I never use it fullscreen
<Jezzz> CarlFK, oh.. guess i need to unmount
<vale> I've got 2 OS ubuntu 10.10 and win 7
<dougl> hey - I am on my way out to the bestbuy store can anyone suggest a usb camera I could use for skype? <- that will work under ubuntu 10.10
<_Alex__> vale: It is posstble that grep is broken, too bad
<Whitor> ThinkT510, yeah, I can't stare into that brightness all day. I need it dimmed for general use... but in the Sun, I've not seen any display better yet
<vale> any solution?
<KM0201> dougl: good luck... it can be shaky w/ that.
<Whitor> ThinkT510, just curious... are oyu on 32 or 64 bit ?
<_Alex__> vale: If grep is broken, nothing can be done
<ChogyDan> dougl: http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw
<ThinkT510> Whitor: 64
<thethinker> issue: Volume mutes when headphones are inserted. When manually unmuted sound is though speakers not headphones. Suggestions?
<vale> _Alex__: O_O
<XeCrypt> somebody familar with casper and could tell me what could be the cause if the boot is deadslow (~7 mins) .. and almost all the time you hear the drive reading like crazy.. cause it seems to seek the file across the whole disc. I am using squashfs for the compressed fs and an AUFS-captable kernel (2.6.36.2) with integrated initramfs.
<XeCrypt> I was thinking maybe theres a index-file which stores the location of the files inside the squashfs?!
<ThinkT510> Whitor: fullscreen video with vlc works fine for me though
<cynical> whitor: are you using the proprietary drivers?
<KXTwo> I have a blackberry curve 8830 I am not seeing desktop manager for linux on the bb website, is there anyway I can back up my phone via ubuntu or am I goingm to have to use windows
<Whitor> cynical, I am usingthe proprietary drivers
<simpleq> could really use some help on how to make rsyslogd listen for external traffic.
<cynical> whitor: bleh then I'm not sure
<vale> so i must re-install ubuntu, isn't it?
<_Alex__> Yea
<Whitor> cynical, thanks anyway
<Chikokishi> I cant get my sound to work on 10.10, it worked fine a couple days ago and it works in my "guest" account. But not my Admin account
<vale> aw, crap...
<dougl> ChogyDan, nice link... the cameras listed have been tested working under ubuntu/linux to be on the list?
<middle> Hello
<_Alex__> vale: and try another distro if you want, Example Debian is not bad
<middle> OK, i have a weird issue, and i think i know a soultion, but i stilll need some help
<_Alex__> what is it, middle
<simpleq> the rsyslogd man page does not help
<vale> i'll take a look
<vale> thank you!
<ChogyDan> dougl: basically, yeah.  The more free a driver is, the better support it gets
<ChogyDan> and those are %100 free
<middle> When i boot Ubuntu 10.10 i get to the loading screen then when it goes to the login prompt, it blackscreens. I had this issue whilst trying to install Arch, i overcame it by adding 'nomodeset' to the end of the grub menu... but i can't seem to do that here. ANy suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> If the hardware maker supplies the proper specs at least. :0 dosent do much good to be 'free' if its lacking in the core features
<induz_>  how can i get .mov quicktime files from avi files
<middle> Oh i also had this issue prior to arch, (thats why i tried arch)
<ChogyDan> dougl: but I don't know about specifics for each camera
<Dr_Willis> middle:  you can add nomemtest to the default options, or hit 'e' and edit the grub boot line and add it there.
<svelte> hey can someone help me out? my grub2 failed yesterday so I reinstalled with the a livecd per the instructions on ubuntu.org, and now the grub terminal loads but I don't know where to go from there
<System_Default_0> !!
<induz_> I want to use Cinerella that uses .mov file but my video files are .avi files
<Dr_Willis> middle:  repkace 'nosplash quiet' with 'nomodeset' in the grub entry
<svelte> I know I need to update-grub but I don't know where
<middle> yeah, which line? And can't i edit it in /boot/grub/menu.lst (i can't)
<middle> ahh
<middle> nosplash quiet
<middle> gotchay
<middle> brb
<Dr_Willis> induz_:  its all about the actual codec used. not always the extension.
<FloodBot1> middle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> middle:  replaceing nosplash quiet - will also disable plymouth that often has issues with the drivers..
<Whitor> induz, http://tinyurl.com/5v6ygys
<Jezzz> mongy, can't seem to find instructions to make bootable usb on clonezilla
<Dr_Willis> middle:  so you should have a nice text type boot screen :) no fancy animation
<induz_> Dr_Willis, Cinerella works with .mov files and when i try to load files from .avi format cinerella crashes
<Whitor> induz, Also, http://www.openshot.org/download/
<induz_> i need to change .avi to .mov QT file format
<Chikokishi> I cant get my sound to work on 10.10, it worked fine a couple days ago and it works in my "guest" account. But not my Admin account
<Dr_Willis> induz_:  a .avi 'format' could be any of several dozen+ codecs.. try converting them to somthing else with ffmpeg/mencoder
<middle> Dr_WIllis: At the moment, i have linux /boot/vmliz... ro quiet splash
<middle> should i replace quiet splash with nomodeset?
<Dr_Willis> middle:  thats is what i do
<Whitor> induz, sorry, just:  http://www.openshot.org/
<middle> cool
<_Alex__> induz_: FFMPEG is your programe to use
<induz_> how can i get mencoder??
<Dr_Willis> induz_:  its in the repos..
<raluxgaza> Hey guys just installed clementine and it's exactly what I am looking for, i tried audacious but for some reason the sound isn't right on my system, it's probably just my system, but with clementine the sound is excellent "rock" preset ftw
<itaylor57> induz did you already reinstall ubuntu on your computer?
<middle> Dr_WIllis: BSOD
<svelte> hey, can anyone help me out? grub2 failed yesterday so I reinstalled from livecd but now all I get is the grub terminal and I don't know how to boot from there
<induz> Whitor, I dont need another program as i have tried many
<rjnienaber> rsync question: is there a way to exclude directories in the source directory from being synced to the destination directory?
<induz> itaylor57, No, i manage to get kdenlive working
<middle> Dr_Willis: is just editing it and pressing Ctl+x actually saving it or jsu tbooting?
<mongy> !grub2 | svelte
<ubottu> svelte: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<XeCrypt> so nobody using casper here? maybe that explains why I am having problems...
<Dr_Willis> middle:   the tips should tell you. i cant rember.
<XeCrypt> it seems uber crappy
<svelte> I already followed those instruction
<induz> itaylor57, i dont have DVD burner right now
<svelte> but now all I get is a grub terminal
<induz> and i dont have a copy of Ubuntu lucid
<svelte> no boot options
<makaveli0129> trying to get zone minder to work on ubuntu have everything good 4 channel card works fine for channel 0 but all other 3 channels show same thing.... any idea
<mongy> svelte, tried the chroot method?
<itaylor57> induz well you are running a unstable installation so you will get weird results
<svelte> wait, I have a separate boot partition I just realized, so I mounted sda1 to /mnt/boot/ and also reinstalled grub2 to /mnt/boot
<svelte> should that work?
<mongy> svelte, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD    method 3
<induz> itaylor57, right now i dont have other option
<middle> Dr_Willis: hmmmm still nothing... how about radeon.modeset=0? Or is there another solution?
<GMH> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=645611 <-- how do i add that line to my autostart.sh?
<induz> Ok what is ffmpeg?/
<_Alex__> ffmpeg is a converting SW
<mongy> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.6-2ubuntu6 (maverick), package size 265 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<GMH> i have autostart.sh open, but should i preface it with if statements, or test statements, or anything?
<cynical> ffmpeg is a lot of things
<middle> And any idea why it has started doing it? WHen i first isntalled it was fine, but the 3rd and fourth installaitons have done this... maybe it is because i am definign my own partitions, not jsut writing over the whole disk?
<Dr_Willis> middle:  i only have needed nomodeset with muy nvidia cards.
<makaveli0129> trying to get zone minder to work on ubuntu have everything good 4 channel card works fine for channel 0 but all other 3 channels show same thing.... any idea
<induz_> there are so mnay FFmpeg files at repo which one to downlaod to work with  cinerella
<middle> Ah i have ati
<induz_> i have avi
<Dr_Willis> induz_:  winff is a front end to ffmpeg.. you covnert the video to somthing cinerella can use.
<induz_> Dr_Willis, help me installing correct ffmpeg for lucid
<middle> Can i edit it in /etc/fstab?
<Dr_Willis> induz_:  install winff.. and it should pull it in.
<Dr_Willis> middle:  fstab wouldent be affecting the system booting graphics systems..
<induz_> I have winff Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> induz_:  so.. use it?
<mamece2> soreau are u there?
<soreau> mamece2: yea
<_Alex__> INDUZ_:As superuser, type: 'apt-get install winff xterm ffmpeg'
<induz_> Dr_Willis, how can i use it/
<mamece2> soreau http://sprunge.us/VIBY
<Dr_Willis> induz_:  run it.. click on the buttons and menus....
<_Alex__> Aplications>Video & media>WinFF
<middle> Stupid quesiton, how do you scroll up in grub?
<middle> Stupid quesiton, how do you scroll up in grub?
<middle> Stupid quesiton, how do you scroll up in tty?
<middle> even
<itaylor57> middle: pageup
<induz_> Dr_Willis, where it should be....under application...video/sound or something else
<middle> Doesn't work
<makaveli0129> middle, you can use your arows
<_Alex__> sound & video
<middle> arrorws, just show bash history
<middle> page up doesn't work...
<makaveli0129> middle, are you using vi?
<genii-around> middle: shift-pageup together
<iflema> middle: hold shift and pageUp pageDown
<middle> woo shift page up =]
<soreau> mamece2: It appears to be normal. What problem do you have when you try to start X?
<mamece2> error compiling keymap
<Dr_Willis> induz_:  seems theres a new video editor out for linux now as well -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/auteur-non-linear-editor.html
<induz_> why ffmpeg is running under wine
<_Alex__> lol
<liekg6> Whats the current ubuntu version
<induz_> Dr_Willis, I tried kdenlive and like it, now trying to cinerella
<_Alex__> 10.10
<mamece2> soreauerror compiling keymap
<ThinkT510> liekg6: 10.10
<mamece2> soreau error compiling keymap
<Dr_Willis> induz_:  I think you are confused about ffmpeg in wine.. winff is a front end.. nothing to do with wine
<ubuntu_> programmfenster clibre liegt rechts ausserhalb und lässt sich nicht verschieben! wie bekomme ich es als vollbild?
<liekg6> Tx
<arrrghhh> can i get logs of remote desktop sessions?
<middle> Dr_Willis: where can i edit the grub menu from a terminal? Like you know how you edit it in the grub menu with e, but i want to edit the file that that is read from. in arch it was /boot/grub/menu.lst any idea what teh arch equivalent is?
<Dr_Willis> middle:  /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/ have the configs to edit. then rerun update-grub
<induz_> Dr_Willis, where can i find winff???
<induz_> Dr_Willis, on my system
<Dr_Willis> middle:  read teh grub2 wiki pages.
<_Alex__> middle: nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<arrrghhh> my dad uses ubuntu and makes it sound like he got hacked
<Dr_Willis> induz_:  look in your menus. or 5run it from command line..
<induz_> Dr_Willis, there is application, Places, system....
<Chikokishi> So my ubuntu just did a random "Partial update" and fixed my sound.  How would i initiate that on my own?
<mman> erUSUL, i did what you said, but still get the same in initramfs
<_Alex__> induz_: Lol, how long do you use Gnome? not long i see
<eLvis> BLALBALA
<geirha> arrrghhh: If he has enabled vnc without requiring password or prompt for confirmation, he likely has been.
<middle> yeah i found one config file
<induz_> _Alex__, i just started
<arrrghhh> geirha, but how is that open on the LAN?
<Chikokishi> So my ubuntu just did a random "Partial update" and fixed my sound.  How would i initiate that on my own?
<Diverdude> when setting up wan on lan, i go to bios to enable the wake on lan feature. Do i also have to specify somewhere how long idle time before shutdown?
<Dr_Willis> induz_:  so go down each menu item.. i would guess that the logical place would be uin the 'sound and video' subm,enu,,
<Pulsar580> Good evening everyone !
<induz_> how can i run winff in accordenace with cinerella
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<geirha> arrrghhh: upnp
<Dr_Willis> induz_:  it has nothing to do with cinerella.. you use winff to convert video to whatver format you need.
<arrrghhh> geirha, what?
<linuxrocks> Hi, just installed Ubuntu 10.10. When starting the Update manager it doesn't recognise the password I use for root
<mman> have problems during boot, get the initramfs can any body help me?
<mkanyicy> induz_, what do you want to achieve?
<geirha> arrrghhh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upnp
<Dr_Willis> linuxrocks:  you mean you initial users password? there is no root password by default
<arrrghhh> geirha, i know how upnp works, i didn't think that's how remote desktop worked
<middle> Dr_WIlis: IS there naythign else i can do?
<arrrghhh> it says only local access when you enable it
<mkanyicy> middle, read ALL of this: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<Dr_Willis> middle:  check the wiki/forums for your exact chipset. I got 1 ati system..
<raven> how to display all images in a also in subfolders?
<middle> cool
<linuxrocks> Dr_Willis: I start Synaptic Package Manager and it asks for an administrative password. I enter my one (the one I also use for sudo) but it doesn't recognise it
<induz_> Dr_Willis, asper s/w Synaptec manager winff is installed but I dont see it under sound/video sub menu
<linuxrocks> Dr_Willis: However sudo apt-get install from command line works fine
<Jezzz> so i've burned an iso image to cd, but ubuntu says disc is still blank.  Do i need to finalize or something?
<Dr_Willis> linuxrocks:  you could try 'sudo -s' then try runnign synaptic. or just use apt-get from the command line.
<Dr_Willis> induz_:  run winff from a terminal then. who needs icons
<geirha> arrrghhh: Well, depends on the router supporting it or not.
<mman> how to get rid of initramfs
<arrrghhh> geirha, so you're saying he had remote desktop enabled without a password, (highly likely) and his router had upnp enabled, which automatically enabled remote desktop to the outside world?
<linuxrocks> Dr_Willis: I will try sudo -s because I don't know the exact package name, that's why I wanted to use Synaptic
<arrrghhh> l
<geirha> arrrghhh: It's not enabled by default, so he must've enabled it himself if that would be the case.
<Dr_Willis> linuxrocks:  a user can use synaptic and search for things.. or you can use 'apt-cache search PATTERN'
<_Alex__> induz_:I dont know about ubuntu, but in Debian, sometimes not all is displayed and System > Preferences > Main menu corrects that
<arrrghhh> geirha, but remote desktop doesn't open ports thru upnp on the router by default does it?
<needlez> ok, hi, my wireless just got up and walked away, yes it was working before, i was trying to do the maxim patch for channel negative one and now have no wireless can someone help get my wireless back??
<arrrghhh> geirha, oh noes.  there's a check box "configure network automatically to accept connections"
<arrrghhh> geirha, ok... so logs?
<Jezzz> brasero shows the data has been burned.  how do I finalize the disc?
<linuxrocks> Dr_Willis: sudo -s works fine. Running synaptic as myself it asks for a password to save in the keyring. Is this something new in 10.10? Didn't experience this in 10.04
<induz_> Dr_Willis, I got winff running now from command line
<Dr_Willis> linuxrocks:  its asking for a keyring password perhaps?
<mkanyicy> Jezzz, inst it finalized already?
<induz_> its a codec converter
<Dr_Willis> linuxrocks:  i never nituced synaptuic using the keyring.
<linuxrocks> Dr_Willis: I haven't setup one
<Dr_Willis> induz_:  yes.. thats what we have been saying.. iot converts vuideos.
<Diverdude> when setting up wan on lan, i go to bios to enable the wake on lan feature. Do i also have to specify somewhere how long idle time before shutdown?
<linuxrocks> Dr_Willis: At least that I know of. How would I find out about keyring passowrd?
<_Neytiri_> i have a question what would cause mount -a to take up 100% if the cpu
<Jezzz> mkanyicy, it won't boot, so I booted ubuntu to check and it still shows as a blank disc.  but with 150MB less space
<linuxrocks> Dr_Willis: s/passowrd/password
<Dr_Willis> linuxrocks:  I dont think synaptic uses the keyring. and the keyring pass is whatever you set it to. if you just use blank. it wull use unsafe storage.
<Jezzz> mkanyicy, so I know the data is on disc.  seems like it's not finalized or something.
<needlez> hello anyone?
<induz_> Dr_Willis, now the Q is how can i integrate it with cinerelaa
<geirha> arrrghhh: I don't know if it logs anything. Maybe ~/.xsession-errors, but that one is overwritten each time you log in.
<mkanyicy> Jezzz, so you burned ubuntu on that cd?
<Jezzz> i burned a clonezilla iso
<induz_>  or cinerella is like FCPro with its codecs
<mamece2> i cant boot ubuntu 10.04 32 bit. ctrl+alt+F7 brings tht modprobe vboxfailed
<Jezzz> trying to image my ubuntu box
<mkanyicy> Jezzz, did you burn another cd?
<Jezzz> mkanyicy, no.  Just 1 cd drive in this machine
<middle> In my frub menu i have linux twice, linux recovery twice, then memtest... HOw comes i have it twice and could that be the issue?
<mkanyicy> Jezzz, i mean did you try to burn the iso image one more time?
<joth> I just tried to upgrade the kernel on Maverick, and now my laptop won't boot up; it says there's a problem with /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 - can anyone help please?
<Jezzz> nope
<raven> how to display all images in a also in subfolders?
<Jezzz> mkanyicy, nope
<mamece2> i will rest, this is so frustrationg
<Jezzz> mkanyicy, trying now
<needlez> how do i modprobe my device?? for wireless
<mkanyicy> Jezzz, try to ensure that its md5 checksum is ok, and then try to burn it again at the slowest speed available (1X)
<Jezzz> mkanyicy, ok.  thanks.
<Dr_Willis> induz_:  you dont.. you covnert the viudeo to a format cineralla can handle.. if cineralla cant handle the video in its current format
<Chikokishi> So my ubuntu just did a random "Partial update" and fixed my sound.  How would i initiate that on my own?
<mkanyicy> needlez, what device do you have?
<induz_> Dr_Willis, i got u
<Dr_Willis> Chikokishi:  perhaps 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Jezzz> Chikokishi, System>Admin>Update Mgr
<Dr_Willis> Chikokishi:  or just a normal 'sudo apt-get update' and 'upgrade'
<needlez> mkanyicy: 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<Grand-Devot> Omg
<induz_> Dr_Willis, is cinerella worth trying or there r better application on Ubuntu or linux
<Dr_Willis> induz_:  i dont do video editong.. other then converting.
<Dr_Willis> induz_:  i mentioned a new video editor app earlier
<Chikokishi> thanks Jezz and Dr_Willis
<ThinkT510> induz_: openshot is a good video editor
<andresmh> has anyone upgraded from Vista to Win 7 on a dual-boot system? I just want to know if doing that would mess up with my Ubuntu. I posted my full question here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/27155/
<raven> how to display all images also in subfolders?
<Dr_Willis> andresmh:  it pays to know how to restore your grub when messign with eindows
<Dr_Willis> raven:  display them where exactly?
<needlez> mkanyicy:03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<mkanyicy> needlez, try 'sudo iwconfig 2> /dev/null'
<ChogyDan> ThinkT510: video editor, really?
<needlez> mkanyicy: do i need to reboot after to see if it works??
<raven> Dr_Willis, all images in subfolders on one page as like as in irfanview thumbnails
<mkanyicy> needlez, no
<dsnyders> How easy is it to sync a cell phone to Thunderbird?
<andresmh> Dr_Willis: yeah, I guess. I'm just a moment in time where I don't have that much extra time and I'd rather learn to do it during the summer or some other time.
<ThinkT510> ChogyDan: http://www.openshotvideo.com/ yes
<induz_> ok Dr_Willis I am trying cinerella with .dv files and later i will get openshot
<andresmh> Dr_Willis: from your comment I can infer that you did upgrade from Vista to Win 7 on a dual-boot system and you had to restore grub?
<Dr_Willis> raven:  irfanview works in wine last time i tried it. :)
<needlez> mkanyicy: then it didn't work
<Dr_Willis> andresmh:  i rarely if ever upgrade..
<needlez> still no wifi
<raven> Dr_Willis, no linux tool like that?
<mkanyicy> needlez, what was printed?
<Dr_Willis> raven:  no idea. ive never needed the feature. I have seen tools to generate html-thumbnail web pages from directories of images.
<needlez> nothing it just returned nothing
<mkanyicy> needlez, pastebin any output
<mkanyicy> needlez, ok
<Yerushalmi> I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Edition, and a bunch of updates came in two days ago. After installing them and rebooting, my desktop no longer comes up: I get the upper bar, but the main screen keeps cycling between my desktop background and all white. Opening Ubuntu Netbook Edition 2D works, though. Anyone know what this is?
<needlez> mkanyicy: http://pastie.org/1583497 thats what happened and no wifi still
<mkanyicy> needlez, try what is suggested here: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10209040
<jaIe> COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.
 * jaIe COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SER
<Guest921011> COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERV
 * Guest921011 COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON TH
<doktorNO> COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COM
 * doktorNO COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SE
<griI> COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON
 * griI COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER
<FloodBot1> jaIe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oIgun> COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC
<songer3> jaIe: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<FloodBot1> Guest921011: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> doktorNO: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> griI: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChogyDan> ThinkT510: neat, thanks.  Ive been on the lookout for a solid video editor.  I think there is some other something-shot program that is a photo editor, hence my surprise
<FloodBot1> FloodBot2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> cemay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> seIam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest121533> COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERV
 * Guest121533 COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON TH
<kiziIay> COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER I
 * kiziIay COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //
<Guest921011> COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERV
 * Guest921011 COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON TH
<jaIe> COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.
 * KM0201 sighs
<shane4ubuntu> I have a computer with like 5 or 6 accounts on it, I want everyone to be able to access the pictures, but only me to be able to modify and delete them, what is the best way to go about that?
<Dr_Willis> shane4ubuntu:  set the permissions to be read only by the resto of the world. but r/w by the owner
<arrrghhh> anyone?  logs from remote desktop logins?
<sjk> shane4ubuntu, chmod 755 pictures/
<KM0201> shane4ubuntu: you'd need the other users to only have rea access
<sjk> shane4ubuntu, chmod -R 755 pictures, even.
<kaIpazan> COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER
<mehtap> COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER C
<betuI> COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.L
 * kaIpazan COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARI
<kardeIen> COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON THE //SERVER IRC.LIREX.COM IS THE BEST BULGARIA SERVER COME ON
<shane4ubuntu> ok, permissions aren't so much the problem, then do I make a link in everyone's folder?
<FloodBot3> kaIpazan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<songer3> kaIpazan: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<Lint01> lol it depends where are those pictures located
<songer3> betuI: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<songer3> kaIpazan: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<songer3> kardeIen: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<sharperguy> !es
<LjL> songer3: disable that
<shane4ubuntu> right now those pictures are in my home directory
<dsnyders> I think I'll come back when the nonsense is over.
<shane4ubuntu> under Pictures, is there a better location to put them and share them?
<needlez> mkanyicy: this is the error i got http://pastie.org/1583512
<shane4ubuntu> right, that is about annoying
<KM0201> dsnyders: this usually goes on for about 5-10min.. then it goes away.. they'll get their jollies and move on in a few
<Lint01> shane4ubuntu, then they must have also execute access to your home
<shane4ubuntu> Lint01: right set as 755 then correct?
<LjL> PLEASE REGISTER if you want to speak in this channel, as it's restricted to registered users at the moment
<LjL> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dsnyders> I'm curious about how easy/difficult it is to sync a cell phone to ubuntu based software.
<Lint01> shane4ubuntu, it won help- much as they have no access to your ~
<KM0201> shane4ubuntu: why not put it somewhere other than /home ?
<shane4ubuntu> however there isn't a central location or somewhere to put them, and when I create a link in their directory I have to do it as root, which then makes that link non-accessible
<shane4ubuntu> ok, like /home/Pictures?
<bluebows> I just installed Edubuntu on a computer.  When I try to open firefox I get an XML Parsing Error: undefined entity   Location: chrome:browser/content/browser.xul   line number 31, column 1:  <window id="main-window"
<sharperguy> dsnyders, Probably depends on which cellphone and what data
<KM0201> shane4ubuntu: no.. /home/pictures, is still /hjome
<KM0201> *home
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I'm open for suggestions
<shane4ubuntu> I have home on a separate partition, so somewhere there would be the place to go
<shane4ubuntu> instead of /home/myusername
<Dr_Willis> shane4ubuntu:  /home/YOURUSERNAME/Pictures or whever would work. or you could set up some other dierdtory if you wanted.
<shane4ubuntu> actually /home/myusername/Pictures where they currently are
<needlez> mkanyicy: also with sudo invalid argument
<raven> Dr_Willis, irfan view crashes after some seconds of loading.......
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: i'm thinking that would be easiest (another directory)
<Dr_Willis> shane4ubuntu:   the parrent directories need to have proper permissions also.
<dsnyders> sharperguy, I don't have a cell phone yet.  I'd like to sync the address book and calendar at least.  I currently have a handspring visor and it only seems to sync with evolution.
<Dr_Willis> raven:  file a bug i guess. :)
<raven> Dr_Willis, what do you mean?
<nucc1> how do i find which package provides a certain file?
<shane4ubuntu> Dr_Willis: I guess but seems like that would open up my home directory, which isn't a huge deal
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | raven
<ubottu> raven: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dr_Willis> shane4ubuntu:  depends on how you set the permissions.
<Dr_Willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<shane4ubuntu> Dr_Willis: reguardless they would have to be able to read from the /home/username folder in order to access the /home/username/Pictures folder, which minimally would be 744 on my home
<Dr_Willis> shane4ubuntu:  thats the core of how permissions work yes.
<Dr_Willis> but that dosent mean they have full access to other subdirs in yoru home.
<Dr_Willis> I set up 'PublicShare' type dirs in my home for other users to use.
<shane4ubuntu> Dr_Willis: oooooh, right, because I don't have to set those recursively
<needlez> anyone??
<ThinkT510> shane4ubuntu: can't you have a seperate partition to put any files on and set up access rights on each account?
<Dr_Willis> shane4ubuntu:  you can even set specific permissions on a file... :)
<Dr_Willis> shane4ubuntu:  so its all about how you want to do it.
<sharperguy> dsnyders, Well I don't have much information about what stuff is supported. There could be an article somewhere in the ubuntu community wiki.
<shane4ubuntu> Dr_Willis: right, for some reason my brain was stuck in recursive mode which doesn't have to be the case
<zen_monkey> hi, is there a way to find a ppa that's not working? like when apt-get update returns an error, to know from wich of them?
<middle> Dr_willis: Would it be possible to uninstall the Ati catalyst drivers, from a Live CD, or tty? If so how? (Just hint)
<shane4ubuntu> ok, gotta run, thanks
<Dr_Willis> middle:  boot live cd, chroot into installed system. use package manager tools as needed.
<dsnyders> !cell
<middle> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> middle:  or edit the installed systems xorg.conf to use 'Driver 'ati'' or 'Driver 'vesa'' instead of 'driver flgrx'
<aplund> Where do I go for help with suspend/resume and monitor restoring issues?
<ThinkT510> !suspend
<Dr_Willis> aplund:  the forums also may have info on aspecific brand/make of laptops/machines
<dsnyders> No ubottu?
<ryniek_> ń
<aplund> Dr_Willis: ubuntuforums.org ?
<needlez> how can I undo this patch which I tried?? it broke my wireless http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598930&highlight=maxim+patch first post
<middle> Dr_willis: Stupid question, how do you chroot? The HDD is mounted in /media...
<Dr_Willis> middle:  with the 'chroot /path/to/use' command
<Dr_Willis> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<middle> so what is the path to use? /media/HDD?
<Dr_Willis> whever its mountpoint is.
<ChogyDan> needlez: fyi, You may want to give backtrack a try in the future.  Not sure how to fix that though
<ThinkT510> aplund: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/hardware/C/pm-suspending.html
<needlez> ChogyDan: bt doesnt work with my i7 has an irq request failure
<Dr_Willis> middle:  you could check the xorg.conf first.. see what Driver 'XXXX' its set to be using.
<needlez> ChogyDan: thx anyways tho
<middle> Section device: driver fglrx
<boscop> can anyone send me the gtk bell sound as an audio file (I'm on windows and need it for xchat)
<middle> SO that is the proprietry one... i need to change it to the open source one?
<middle> rr
<Diverdude> Hello everybody. I am trying to setup Wake On LAN up on my ubuntu 10.10 server. I enabled the feature in BIOS, and then i created a script containing this: ethtool -s eth0 wol g;exit and placed it in /etc/ini.d/wol.sh and chmod a+x it. I have rebooted and then i try to shutdown server with command shutdown -h 0. Then i try from my desktop ubuntu machine to execute wakeonlan xx:yy:zz:01:02:03 (ofc. with right MAC address) but the server doe
<Diverdude> s not turn on. What am I missing?
<needlez> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598930&highlight=maxim+patch anyone know how to remove this and get back my wifi??
<silverlightning> is there a separate lubuntu forum?
<iConfused> How could I mount a DVD with nohide? o.o;
<Dr_Willis> silverlightning:  there might be.. there is a #lubuntu channel :)
<Dr_Willis> iConfused:  sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/DVD -o whateveroptionsyouwant   (would be one way)
<silverlightning> thanks
<Dr_Willis> iConfused:  no idea what you mean by 'nohide'
<NooBoontoo> What is GTK for?
<Dr_Willis> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<NooBoontoo> I mean, I was downloading some Gnome themes and I keep seeing thGTK, GTK+ themes ...
<NooBoontoo> Oh, so is it ok if I download them and use them on Gnome?
<NooBoontoo> Is it possible?
<Dr_Willis> NooBoontoo:  themes are  made of theme 'parts' such as window decorators, widgits (inside the windows, buttons and stuff) and icon themes..
<Diverdude> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> NooBoontoo:  most likely its a theme  for the 'buttons/widgits' you are seeing.
<iConfused> Dr_Willis, I've been digging through google, trying to figure out how to get rid of an error with an installer, and I think nohide is an option, so, I'll try using that. I was trying to use cdrom as the name of the device as opposed to sr0, so that was probably my main issue.
<Dr_Willis> iConfused:  on my system /dev/cdrom is a link to /dev/sr0
<Dr_Willis> so is /dev/dvd :)
<middle> Im just going to install it again
<NooBoontoo> thx
<Yerushalmi> I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Edition, and a bunch of updates came in two days ago. After installing them and rebooting, my desktop no longer comes up: I get the upper bar, but the main screen keeps cycling between my desktop background and all white. Opening Ubuntu Netbook Edition 2D works, though. Anyone know what this is?
<middle> Im just going to install it again
<YixilTesiphon> Any ideas why a 10.10 install on a very old laptop would just be sitting there with the processing cursor right after pressing the "Install Ubuntu" button?
<iConfused> Dr_Willis, hooray for unpleasant output ;~; — mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<Dr_Willis> iConfused:  thats a generic 'you did somthing wrong' message. :)
<iConfused> hooray~ I suppose I should run 'dmsg | tail' though
<Dr_Willis> iConfused:  whats the exact command line you used?
<iConfused>  Dr_Willis: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/povlluka/ -o nohide
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know what the nohide option does. :)
<Dr_Willis> you dident give it a -t filesystemtouse option either..
<gokill> hey anyone how to break ....the login pasword....or say boot loaader password..
<iJosh> Whats the best linux for 1200x800 and boots from USB ?
<Dr_Willis> gokill:  you set a new one..
<Dr_Willis> iJosh:  it would depnd on the system specs. most any can do what you asked.
<magnetron> hi, often ssh to a shell server where i run irssi and tcsh in screen. how do i make tcsh update the screen hardstatus line with something useful? how can i make the remote screen session update my gnome-terminal window title?
<iConfused> Dr_Willis, okay, well, I guess I should use -t iso9660, then?
<iJosh> Its a Old (2007) PackardBell EasyNote  - 4GB
<Dr_Willis> iConfused:  or udf perhaps.
<gokill> no i have to break the password.....i forget...my pass tel me how to breake login pass
<iJosh> Im on Blackbuntu atm
<Dr_Willis> gokill:  you dotn break it.. you boot a live system , or some how get to the installed os/chrot in and set a new one
<gokill> ijosh...........blackbuntu...is...good
<iJosh> Yeeh, is there a good Linux for Wifi cracking?
<magnetron> iJosh: ubuntu
<sudipta> hi
<ohsix> iJosh: any of them
<gokill> we can run .exe in blackbuntu
<Dr_Willis> wine can run .exe in  most disrtos...
<iJosh> I cant run C4D in vista but i can in XP .. Hmmm
<iJosh> Cinema 4D
<gokill> anyone know about gnacktrack
<Dr_Willis> !info gnacktrack
<ubottu> Package gnacktrack does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> Nope. :)
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sudipta> is there any command that tells how many processor core i have?
<Dr_Willis> sudipta:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<iJosh> Ok, so how do i change the graphics to 1200x800 in Blackbuntu?
<Dr_Willis> i think its in there.. somewhere..
<LjL> iJosh: this is not the Blackbuntu support channel, this is Ubuntu
<sudipta> <Dr_Willis>which field?
<iConfused> Dr_Willis, okay, so, udf was the filesystem. Learn something new every day, I suppose. (Whether I should have already known that or not is a mystery for another day.)
<Yerushalmi> I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Edition, and a bunch of updates came in two days ago. After installing them and rebooting, my desktop no longer comes up: I get the upper bar, but the main screen keeps cycling between my desktop background and all white. Opening Ubuntu Netbook Edition 2D works, though. Anyone know what this is?
<Dr_Willis> sudipta:  no idea.. read them and see..
<gokill> hwy i josh canu tell me how to install blackbuntu...in vmware
<iJosh> BlackBuntu runs on Ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> iConfused:  udf - common for dvd and dvd videos i belive.
<drc> iJosh: Packard Bell Easynote R3450 ?
<Dr_Willis> iJosh:  dont assume that anyone in here even knows what blackbuntu is...
<iJosh> Easynote mh35
<LjL> iJosh: it's a derivative of Ubuntu, it's not Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> i know ive never heard of it befor
<ThinkT510> nor me
<Dr_Willis> Yet another pointless variant? :)  or does it have an actual focus?
<iJosh> I know, i got Ubuntu 10.10 , Puppy, Black, Backtrack, i have loads i use
<LjL> iJosh, gokill: it seems they have a support forum at http://board.blackbuntu.com/
<spacefish> anyone know how to restore my ubuntu from a backup of / ?
<iConfused> Dr_Willis, I've never really had to manually mount a disc before ^^;
<Lint01> different names, same stuff. you don´t think they change anything beyound wallpaper?
<iJosh> has Black got a IRC?
 * iConfused wanders away to beat wine into submission
<LjL> Lint01: yes i do
<Dr_Willis> iConfused:  old skool.. :) i can rember when the desktops/systems did not automoutn anything..
<LjL> iJosh: i don't know, sorry
<drc> iJosh: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=702329 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4351066&highlight=MH35#post4351066 will help?
<andrea_> ciao
<finwin> hi
<Dr_Willis> Night all..
<finwin> i just installed lubuntu on my toshiba satellite l20...runs nicely
<iJosh> And... Is it possible to boot XP from a USB. No Install?
<LjL> iJosh: ... ok, if Blackbuntu isn't supported in this channel, what makes you think XP is?
<LjL> this channel supports *Ubuntu*. please keep it ontopic.
<iJosh> LjL i was asking :"
<LjL> well don't
<aplund> I've posted my suspend/resume issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10474518
<iJosh> FY then, Bye, Ignorant Prick
<iConfused> iJosh, Probably not. If there's an ##XP or something, you should ask there
<LjL> !ops | iJosh
<ubottu> iJosh: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<tonsofpcs> how do I configure and/or close the ribbon in Maverick netbook?
<spacefish> my partition got formatted.  Can I restore everything from my deja dup backup of /   ?
<moza> Hi, i have a sudden and weird problem, my sound just stopped working...
<tonsofpcs> moza: kill pulseaudio
<xcfdjSe7en> 'lo there
<hippytaff> spacefish: if you backed it up you ahould be able to restore it...that's the whole idea of backing up :-)
<tonsofpcs> "killall pulseaudio" if you want to just type it
<ohsix> spacefish: you can, but if you want to restore more than just /home you probably want to use duplicity directly to do it (deja-dup uses duplicity behind the scenes)
<spacefish> Sorry.  To be more specific can I just restore everything to the partition and reinstall grub and everything will be the same?
<moza> tonsofpcs, i tried pulseaudio --kill, but i guess i'll try the killall way.
<ohsix> it doesn't back up partitions, but you can create a partition to recover to and reinstall grub and all that
<xcfdjSe7en> I've downloaded the netbook version of Ubuntu 10.10 and I want to boot it from my USB thumb drive , but Unetbootin doesnt seem to work , neither does "dd" , what else should I use ?
<moza> tonsofpcs, should i restart it afterwards?
<tonsofpcs> nah
<moza> it seems it doesnt kill... :/
<tonsofpcs> try as root?
<tonsofpcs> sudo killall pulseaudio
<tonsofpcs> but if you don't mind restarting, restarting usually fixes it
<ohsix> xcfdjSe7en: do you have an existing ubuntu install? theres a startup disk creator that does it correctly
<moza> i did it as root tonsofpcs
<hippytaff> spacefish: It should be the same as your last backup - I suggest following ohsix's advice
<moza> but ok, it doesn't wok, i guess i need to restart :(
<ohsix> moza: check the pid; it's probably being killed and restarted
<moza> oh, indeed ohsix
<smith`> alo
<moza> not immediately, that's why my second killall -v seemed ok...
<smith`> sunteti din romania ?
<wolfric> how can i make a drive plugged in with a gnome logged in user available to other users (via ssh etc)
<ddrone> hello guys
<wolfric> changing the permissions on the dirs in /media didn't work
<LjL> !ro | smith`
<ubottu> smith`: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<xcfdjSe7en> ohsix, I'm not on Ubuntu , I'm on a Linux though and I dont have that tool installed ?
<xcfdjSe7en> -?
<xcfdjSe7en> ohsix, got another suggestion ?
<ddrone> can someone recommend a good tutorial no tikz?
<MohammadAG> umm, how do I find out why my / was remounted as ro?
<ddrone> on tikz*
<smith`> mijto
<ohsix> xcfdjSe7en: if you have a gnome it's probably under system -> administration
<moza> ohsix, tonsofpcs : would a apt-get remove pulseaudio be too much?
<ohsix> moza: i didn't see your original question
<MohammadAG> cause I can't login (gnome power defaults), df -h shows 100% used up /, though that's due to ro
<moza> ohsix, the sound just disappeared...
<xcfdjSe7en> ohsix, I'm 100% positive that I dont have it installed
<Yerushalmi> I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Edition, and a bunch of updates came in two days ago. After installing them and rebooting, my desktop no longer comes up: I get the upper bar, but the main screen keeps cycling between my desktop background and all white. Opening Ubuntu Netbook Edition 2D works, though. Anyone know what this is?
<tripp2> Does ubuntu offer any type of power profiles when using a laptop? i.e. high performance, battery saving
<tripp2> I cant find anything beyond basic ac vs on battery settings in power option
<spacefish> I made a new partition and restored my backup of / to it (using deja dup).  Tried restoring grub2 using method from http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html  but i couldn't bind proc
<JQQ> Does ubuntu have trogger commands in power profiles for what to do when you close the lid etc?
<JQQ> trigger*
<drc> JQQ: yes
<rumpe1> spacefish, try "mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc" instead of "mount --bind ..."
<spacefish> okay i'll try
<drc> JQQ: System>Preferences>Power Management
<ohsix> tripp2: it doesn't try to delude you :]
<JQQ> Is there a good list of features I would lose if I used Ubuntu 100% for my personal machine... using a laptop, with windows 7 and such... anything little like ability to lock screen at 5 mins (screen saver settings), etc, etc... I know i have a lot to gain by going to it as im a Developer and have been thinkinng to leave win and mac for some time
<GMH> There's a file i want to edit, but it's opening as read-only when I open it in gedit.
<GMH> How do I edit it?
<GMH> is there like some sort of "takeown" command?
<GMH> sudo gedit doesn't work
<ThinkT510> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<moza> ok, i reboot, and i'll see if that helps
<GMH> sorry
<greppy> GMH: gksudo gedit
<GMH> okay, thank you
<ardchoille> !gksudo > GMH
<ubottu> GMH, please see my private message
<KM0201> sudo gedit should work just fine... it's not realy the proper way to do it, but it does work... fi he coudn't get sudo to work, he won't get gksudo to work
<spacefish> mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc gives message :  mount point /mnt/proc does not exist
<ohsix> KM0201: it only works from a terminal
<ThinkT510> JQQ: that depends on what features you use in mac and windows, from my usage pattern i know that only games keeps my windows partition alive
<rumpe1> spacefish, well... you have to adapt it to YOUR system...
<wolf> what's the different between compiler and interpreter ??
<KM0201> ohsix: ?.. well yeah, thats where you run sudo commands
<KM0201> he said sudo didn't work.. if sudo wasn't working, then gksudo isn't going to work... he was doing something wrong
<GMH> KM0201: sudo didn't work, but gksudo did.
<KM0201> GMH: then you did something wrong when you tried sudo.
<ohsix> .
<JQQ> ThinkT510: Only 2 games I play is DominateGame and StarCraft (one) ... assuming those are easy enough to WINE?
<ardchoille> Guest76795: basically, you need a copy of the interpreter on the system to run an interpreted app (such as perl or python) but you don't need the compiler to run a compiled app
<rumpe1> rumpe1, e.g. if a mountpoint doesn't exist then mkdir it
<Yerushalmi> Does anybody know how I can  get a list of the packages installed during my most recent update, two days ago?
<GMH> well i entered "sudo gedit autostart.sh"
<LjL> Yerushalmi: possibly /var/log/dpkg.log
<ohsix> KM0201: try it with an instance of gedit running already
<ardchoille> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ThinkT510> JQQ: check the appdb in wine
<JQQ> !wine > jqq
<ubottu> JQQ, please see my private message
<xcfdjSe7en> sorry internet died
<xcfdjSe7en> tripp2, note also that lightweight DE's consume less then full futured ones
<KM0201> GMH: again.. not splitting hairs here, but if sudo didn't work, it was you... i just tested it by using "sudo gedit" to edit my source list... it works fine
<Guest76795> what's app
<Yerushalmi> LjL: Thanks
<ardchoille> Guest76795: applications (software)
<ohsix> xcfdjSe7en: have you measured what "less" is?
<GMH> ehh, whatever.  this works, and i just learned gksudo.  :)
<KM0201> ohsix: same thing.. works jsut fine.
<moza> reboot did help the sound to work...
<ardchoille> GMH: I keep a menu item for gksudo, it has a nice GUI :)
<GMH> well, i am using openbox, and trying to get stuff to work, so GUI is not something i can ask for at this point
<Guest76795> on  other hand ????
<GMH> what i did was i installed ubuntu on an old laptop, with only 256 MB ram, and it's quite slow
<ohsix> KM0201: you can also click on the link to see some of the issues; but gedit will send commands to a running instance instead of running a new instance as root
<ardchoille> GMH: That's where a light window manager excels :)
<GMH> so i was looking into alternatives to gnome that might work better.  i got openbox and fluxbox, but i can't connect to the internet.
<KM0201> ohsix: all i can tell you, is i just done it (had one file open w/ gedit, and ran sudo gedit /source list... and it worked just fine.
<elfranne> http://pastebin.com/R0Hidx59 what have i done wrong with my smb.conf ? i can only see public but i can  even not  write in it  ?
<ohsix> great stuff
<GMH> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=645611 <-- found this, and am trying to edit autostart.sh.
<W4RH4WK> GMH, i'd recommend giving xfce a try it's much easier
<JQQ> does anyone know of any good Aero/Win7 copy cat themes/skins and such so i could add some "familiarty" to Ubuntu if i made the full switch... i havent found many articles on customizing Ubuntu a lot
<KM0201> ohsix: i stand by my opinion that if he couldn't get sudo to properly work, he was doing something wrong... is it the right way to do it?.. no.. but it was still him, not ubuntu
<ohsix> GMH: you need a widget that'll talk to networkmanager and tell it to do stuff
<ohsix> KM0201: phhrbthth
<ThinkT510> !themes | JQQ
<ubottu> JQQ: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ohsix> KM0201: you can't do it wrong
<GMH> ohsix: is it something i can solve by putting "nm-applet --sm-disable &" in the autostart.sh file?
<KM0201> ohsix: his path or something was wrong, thats the only logical explanation.
<ohsix> KM0201: no
<bc81> JQQ: kubuntu is more similar to win7 then ubuntu is, i think.  you might have a more comfortable transition
<KM0201> ohsix: well, logic is onm my side, you're just ranting..
<ohsix> GMH: possibly but the desktop you pick should have a session manager and be able to start it for you
<KM0201> ohsix: sudo and gksudo , are the same thing... if one works, the other will (while one may not be technically appropriate, it will still work)
<ActionParsnip> JQQ: there is a transform pack to make the OS look like Win7 if you wish
<ohsix> KM0201: hahah, logic! you actually don't know the circumstances at _all_ well enough to make a logical conclusion, you are full of it
<ardchoille> GMH: Have you tried XFCE or LXDE? They're lighter than gnome
<KM0201> ohsix: one of us is full of it all right.
<ardchoille> KM0201: lol
<Guest76795> means the interpreter program to run it i need an interpreter app to excute it
<GMH> ardchoille: Not yet; i'd only heard of fluxbox and openbox from two friends
<guntbert> ohsix: stay polite
<ohsix> KM0201: no, they are very different, graphical apps often spawn one instance, then futher invocations send commands to the running instance to do things
<GMH> i will look into them
<Guest76795> i mean the source of the prog
<KM0201> ohsix: i just tested your "reasoning" on why it didn't work for him, and it worked just fine for me.. .again, PEBKAC.. had nothing to do w/ ubuntu
<GMH> i can just get them using aptitude, right?
<ohsix> guntbert: i'm not being impolite
<Guest76795> right?
<Yerushalmi> I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Edition, and a bunch of updates came in two days ago. After installing them and rebooting, my desktop no longer comes up: I get the upper bar, but the main screen keeps cycling between my desktop background and all white. Opening Ubuntu Netbook Edition 2D works, though. Anyone know what this is?
<ardchoille> GMH: Well, fluxbox is quite nice as a wm for older systems
<ardchoille> haven't used ob in years
<ohsix> KM0201: you're blaming a person when you don't even know what you're talking about; you get that part at least, right?
<KM0201> ohsix: i get that you don't have a clue.
<KM0201> ohsix: i suggest you scroll back
<W4RH4WK> GMH, as i said, i'd recommend xfce, lighter than gnome and not so lightweight than fluxbox / openbox
<ohsix> KM0201: ad hominem
<bc81> lubuntu
<ohsix> KM0201: i was here when the question was fielded
<guntbert> KM0201: ohsix: please drop that quarreling
<KM0201> guntbert: it was dropped a while ago, then eh started his personal attack.
<Guest76795> #python
<GMH> well, here's my comptuer's stats: 1.4 GHz processor (I think. it's 1.something), 256 MB ram, it's from 2003, an IBM T40.
<bc81> !lubuntu | GMH
<ubottu> GMH: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ohsix> alright, now i'm positive you're just trolling
<KM0201> ohsix: whatever.. just another thing you're wrong about
<elfranne> http://pastebin.com/R0Hidx59 what have i done wrong with my smb.conf ? i can only see public but i can  even not  write in it  ?
<ohsix> you started the personal attacks and talk of "logic" being on your side when you demonstrated you didn't have the information you needed to make such a statement
<GMH> what version and window manager would you suggest for a computer like that?
<ardchoille> GMH: Try XFCE, LXDE when you get a chance, you  might like them as desktop envs
<ohsix> KM0201: you're good :]
<ThinkT510> GMH: i'd reccommend xubuntu, I got a T40 running that nicely
<KM0201> ohsix: i know
<genii-around> GMH: For specs like that, you are better off with LXDE or XFCE desktop ( lubuntu or xubuntu )
<ActionParsnip> GMH: just install lxde, you don't need the full desktop as you already have apps. You will have duplicate apps installed
<ohsix> KM0201: i respect that, but it doesn't exactly help people, which is what i'm here to do
<soulslayer> hey guys does anyone here make lm-sensors work with core i7Q ?
<GMH> oh, so i dont need to trash everything and install lubuntu, i can just install lxde?
<KM0201> ohsix: helping and misleading is different
<ardchoille> GMH: right
<scarface> Where do I look on my server to see the ssh key that is presented to clients?  When I try to ssh into my server, the client asks me to accept the server's key and shows me some hex value.  Where on the server can I find that?
<GMH> okay.  so does that mean that most of the memory hogging is due to gnome rather than to ubuntu itself?
<ohsix> KM0201: indeed, i guess that explains both our roles here
<W4RH4WK> elfranne, first of all, you only had the [ and ] at public not at the other shares
<ardchoille> GMH: apt-cache search -n lxde
<jsw_> Thank you guys for your help earlier.  My machine is working well now.  If I may ask one more question .. I seem to have an NFS UID mismatch going on between my two machines now, and I am not sure why.  I am not supplying anonuid/anongid in /etc/exports or anything, and the UIDs of my user on the teo boxes are both 1000.
<W4RH4WK> that's why only public is present
<W4RH4WK> elfranne, u need to add [pics] for example
<ardchoille> GMH: gnome is nice, but for older systems lxde or xfce are faster and have smaller footprints
<GMH> ardchoille: Will do that after i boot into Ubuntu Desktop Edition.
<W4RH4WK> elfranne, the line starting with # is just a comment, it's ignored by the smb daemon
<zoffix_> Hi. Is there an easy way to change resolution using command line command? I ran an app that changed resolution to super-high. I killed the app, but resolution remained. Now my monitor is crying that input is not supported, but I don't want to kill my X session as I have some important stuff running.
<GMH> and yeah, gnome seems nice though i just can't run crap
<ardchoille> GMH: you can do apt-cache searches from a term in any env
<KM0201> ardchoille: i like lxde.. frankly, i think the line between xfce and gnome is a bit blurred, in terms of which is "lighter".. both are fairly bloated, especially w/ Ubuntu.
<GMH> ardchoille: but i wasn't connected to the itnernet
<elfranne> W4RH4WK oh thx  ill try that
<ardchoille> GMH: Ah, ok
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: amen, xubuntu is putting on the pounds these days
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i know.. kinda disappointing really, but lxde is slick...
<W4RH4WK> elfranne, i got a pretty good test config here, i'll post it, just a moment
<BluesKaj> Yerushalmi, try rebooting into the recovery kernel and holding shift key down to bring up the grub menu, then you get a dialog box , choose "fix broken packages" afterwards "reboot normally" , it could be you graphics driver is problematic
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: its all I use, more RAM for apps
<ohsix> do you guys actually measure the impact of what you insist is happening or just bloviate about the dire sadness of the situation
<KM0201> yup.
<GMH> what's the difference between aptitude and apt-cache?
<needlez> lsusb
<needlez> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0846:9010 NetGear, Inc. WNDA3100(v1) 802.11n [Atheros AR9001U-(2)NG]
<needlez>  anyone know why this card won't work when plugged in?? it used
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: ok what is the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<elfranne> W4RH4WK great !
<Yerushalmi> BluesKaj: I actually already tried that, no good.
<GMH> and what's the -n for?
<W4RH4WK> elfranne, http://paste.ubuntu.com/569343/
<ardchoille> GMH: aptitude has a gui, apt-cache is just a single command
<ohsix> GMH: aptitude is a dpkg frontend, apt is as welll; apt-cache is part of the apt set of tools that searches package descriptions, aptitude can do the same thing
<ardchoille> GMH: with apt-cache search, the "-n" searches package names only
<ActionParsnip> needlez: use ndisgtk and the windows driver
<jsw_> I think it is very subjective, what is "bloat," and what is an "older machine."  My machine is 4 years old and I am still happy with it (much to the dismay of PC-makers, I bet.)
<GMH> oh okay.
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: :02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ohsix> GMH: in aptitude you press / and just start searching :D (at least for names, that is)
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: ok and what is the issue you are having?
<needlez> ActionParsnip: I want to use it for aircrack-ng so that wont work,
<ardchoille> GMH: narrows the search down nicely
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: er, stick a 00 in front of that :)
<ohsix> GMH:then you can press n to go to the next match
<GMH> ohsix: i thought aptitude could be used in command line as well
<KM0201> jsw_: this is true.. i use Gnoem on a 6yr old laptop, and it runs great... so you're right, it's all about perspective
<GMH> at least, i was doing that last night lol
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: thats fine, thats just the bus ;)
<BluesKaj> Yerushalmi, have you tried installing the recommended driver in admin/hardware?
<macs> Yay :D
<GMH> okay, found lxde, lxde-common, lxde-core, lxde-icon-theme, lxde-settings-daemon
<ActionParsnip> needlez: then I'd grab a device KNOWN to work. USB wifi is dead cheap
<GMH> how many of those should i be installing?
<W4RH4WK> elfranne, i also recommend having a look at http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html
<jsw_> Also, before this box, my last one I bought in 1998.  So it lasted me 9 years!
<ohsix> GMH: it can, but not ot confuse things, use what you know or are being asked to use
<needlez> ActionParsnip: this does work with ubuntu, it works oob, and is atheros AR9 chipset
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: so what is your issue?
<LjL> !info lubuntu-desktop | GMH i haven't really followed the conversation, but maybe this is what you really want?
<ubottu> GMH: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.18 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Basically, ever since last night's installation, when the computer boots up the regular overlay of buttons doesn't show up
<ActionParsnip> needlez: then grab the driver as atheros support linux well, you may need to patch the driver
<GMH> LjL: Yes, this is what people have been recommending to me.  I'm about to grab lxde.
<ardchoille> GMH: install lxde, it's a met package, meaning it will pull in everything needed
<needlez> ActionParsnip: but for some reason when ever i plug in any usb wireless card its not found like something went wrong with my compat-wireless
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Er, two nights ago, that is. Everything else works fine - keyboard commands bring up Terminal. The upper bar with the time is still there. Even the little black box that appears to let me know battery and network status works.
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: can you define "regular overlay of buttons" please
<GMH> oh, that's what meta-package means.  thanks.
<GMH> so that's just "apt-get lxde"?
<LjL> GMH: lubuntu-desktop is also a meta-package for that matter
<ardchoille> GMH: yep, meta packages pull in required dependencies
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: I just have my desktop background. No series of "Favorites, Files & Folders, Accessories, etc." buttons down the side.
<GMH> LjL: How does it differ from getting lxde by itself?
<W4RH4WK> GMH, "apt-get install lxde"
<ActionParsnip> GMH: just install lxde, log off, click your username, select lxde at the bottom, then log in
<ardchoille> GMH: sudo apt-get install lxde
<ActionParsnip> !panels | Yerushalmi
<ubottu> Yerushalmi: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: And the desktop background doesn't stay there. It blinks all white every second or so. Sometimes faster, sometimes a lot slower.
<ardchoille> LjL: yes, thank you
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: does that command help?
<GMH> okay, installing lxde
<GMH> brb, bathroom
<LjL> GMH: i'm not sure in this specific case, but in general -desktop packages do two things: 1) bring in more packages (like office suites and the like)  2) bring in things that make it a *buntu thing rather than the standard desktop environment
<W4RH4WK> GMH, good luck (with the bathroom thing)^^
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: I'll have to log out and log back in again to test that - I'm in 2D mode right now.
<kyan> How can I uninstall openjdk without installing sun's jre?
<ardchoille> GMH: as LjL pointed out, you might want to install lubuntu-desktop to get all of lxde installed in one go
<GMH> hahahaha
<GMH> oh, i'm already in the midst of lxde installing
<W4RH4WK> :P
<GMH> though i guess if i install lubuntu will it just figure out what i already have and skip that?
<ardchoille> GMH: no worries, you can go back and install lubuntu-desktop if you want
<kyan> Synaptic seems to be trying to force me to install sun's jre when I remove openjdk.
<ardchoille> GMH: yes
<ohsix> kyan: if something has a jre in their dependencies one will need to be installed, theres more than sun's and openjdk but i have no experience with their use; if you want to remove them all you'll have to remove the package that depends on having a jre around as well
<J697> Ok, a really old computer of mine(only has a 60 GB hard drive) has a big problem. I installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and everything seems well and good, although I can't use wireless and I connected the ethernet cable and then tried to install updates and it did not work! It gave me a error of some sort when it was installing (it downloaded it fine) and I went to Disk Utility and it said "The disk has a few bad sectors", I scrolled down and it said "value: 1", so I
<J697> am guessing that there are one bad sector(s), whatever that means and I am wondering is wireless possible for this computer?
<LjL> GMH: sure
<GMH> because i know i already have the basic suite of ubuntu stuff
<GMH> like, openoffice nad such
<GMH> *and
<kyan> ohsix: Ah. Is there a way I can do a search to determine what depends on them?
<LjL> GMH: APT takes care of all that. it will never reinstall things that are already installed
<kyan> (sorry, I'm a bit of a noob to Linux)
<GMH> kyan: don't worry; so am i
<LjL> kyan: apt-cache rdepends packagename
<ardchoille> We were all noobs at one point :)
<kyan> LjL: Thanks!
<GMH> also, i'm starting to see the usefulness in having apt figure out everything that's already on the computer
<kyan> True :-)
<ohsix> kyan: the packagename you're looking for is default-jre
<bc81> J697: you check your HDD for errors.  run this, then reboot >>  sudo touch /forcefsck
 * GMH has been a lifelong windows user, mainly out of custom; /me dislikes the mac interface lol
<W4RH4WK> J697, yes, it is, having bad sectors will is bad for your system due to data loss / corruption, but the hardware support won't be affected
<ardchoille> GMH: may I pm you?
<GMH> yes, but i'm actually going to go to the bathroom now
<GMH> brb in a few minutes
<soulslayer> hello all im trying to setup lm-sensors
<soulslayer> on dell xps 501x
<soulslayer> with core i7Q
<soulslayer> i try the last release
<J697> bc81, ok rebooting now
<guntbert> !enter | soulslayer
<ubottu> soulslayer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soulslayer> i try the perl script changes that was sugested .. but still without any luck can some one give me a hand here (sorry about the caps)
<ohsix> how can i get update-manager to quit putting the red triangle in my notification area and bothering me about an update, i already told it to never check; but about every 10 days it still shows up, and by that time i've actually updated my package sources several times using aptitude
<soulslayer> remove the notification icon from the panel ohsix
<ohsix> haha that's not the greatest solution there
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: please ease up on the enter key you can write very long lines which I am showing you right now. This doesn't scroll the channel but you also don't sound out of breath
<wolf> idel
<soulslayer> ActionParsnip, i think i handle that and excuse already .. am i ?
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: can you use a pastebin to give the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade      Thansk
<J697> Ok, I ran sudo touch /forcefck
<J697> now what?
<KB1JWQ> fsck, not fck
<Guest97623> who know how to edit a statment in IDEL
<Guest97623> ??
<colluphid> Hey everyone, I noticed my network actvity monitor going crazy today so I opened up etherape and it was showing hundreds of connections.  This is happening everytime I start ubuntu.  Does anyone know what this could be?
<ActionParsnip> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<KB1JWQ> Guest97623: Apparently "not you."  What's your real question?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: i'm just concerned with the icon, there are no pending package updates
<J697> KB1JWQ, what does this command do?
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: most times the defaults are fine
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: maybe but you may have added repos which don't have the GPG key
<KB1JWQ> J697: Forces a fsck on next reboot, generally.
<Guest97623> i wanna edit a command in python interpreter
<ohsix> but i'll give you the pertinent information from the last command; 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Guest97623> how can i do that ?
<J697> KB1JWQ, sorry, what is fsck?
<KB1JWQ> J697: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<LjL> !fsck | J697
<ubottu> J697: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<soulslayer> ActionParsnip,  i know but thats not the case sensors-detect does not detect any devices and the default configuration returns me output as a single core machine
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: they all do; update succeeds as does checking the integrity of the packages
<ohsix> bbl
<Docfxit> How can I tell if the Ubuntu I am running is 32bit or 64bit?
<J697> KB1JWQ, what is the point of running it?
<ohsix> Docfxit: uname -a
<J697> Here is my situation:
<Oer> Docfxit, terminal: arch
<voidmage> does ubuntu support 4kb sector hard drives? i haven't bought a new hard drive in 2 years
<J697> Ok, a really old computer of mine(only has a 60 GB hard drive) has a big problem. I installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and everything seems well and good, although I can't use wireless and I connected the ethernet cable and then tried to install updates and it did not work! It gave me a error of some sort when it was installing (it downloaded it fine) and I went to Disk Utility and it said "The disk has a few bad sectors", I scrolled down and it said "value: 1", so I
<Docfxit> ohsix, Thank you.
<J697> *so I guess that means only one sector is bad
<ohsix> voidmage: it does, all the formatting tools will partition it with the proper alignment and stuff as well
<LjL> J697, no matter what, if you tell people here - as you're doing - that your hard drive seems to be corrupted/bad, what they'll do is instruct you to diagnose it.
<Guest97623> how i can do it
<voidmage> ohsix: so it'll just work out of the box in 10.10?
<Guest97623> ??
<MohammadAG> seriously, why does something like gnome-sanity-check block login...
<ohsix> voidmage: it should, if the drive does; some drives have 4k sectors but they're locked to only show 512b sectors to the host
<J697> LjL, I did the command and It checked for something on boot and i didnt look at it really
<Docfxit> uname -a returns ubuntu 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 i686
<xcfdjSe7en> so there is no way of booting Ubuntu Netbook from a USB drive other than the tool that comes with Ubuntu ?
<LjL> J697: as long as it completed without dropping you to a shell, that's not too bad.
<Docfxit> arch returns i686
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: do you have the latest BIOS?
<soulslayer> yes
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: so no GPG key errors?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: none
<KM0201> J697: whats the wireless device?
<trijntje> xcfdjSe7en, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: if you run:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install nano     is it smooth?
<soulslayer> i think my motherboard is not supported by lm-sensors but im not quite sure does anybody knows other similar packege that can dump that info ?
<xcfdjSe7en> trijntje, Unetbootin didnt work , neither did "dd"
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: there is no problem aside from the icon, i think it shows up because aptd is trying to do an update but the db is locked by an already running package manager
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: if you run: less /proc/cpuinfo    do you see the chip correctly?
<Docfxit> Is i686 supposed to tell me that it is 32bit or 64bit?
<VCoolio> Docfxit: that means 32 bit
<xcfdjSe7en> anyone ?
<LjL> Docfxit: 32
<soulslayer> ActionParsnip,
<soulslayer> yes i see it corectly
<soulslayer> anything is ok
<Docfxit> VCoolio, Thanks.
<ashish> how to dynamically allocate an array of structs?
<soulslayer> i can make frequency scalling
<ashish> in C
<J697> KM0201, what do you mean? The security? or what?
<soulslayer> and all
<soulslayer> but i can't detect the sensors
<KM0201> J697: no, what device, you say its not working.. so what is the wireless device you're trying to get working
<ActionParsnip> xcfdjSe7en: there is the 1-2-3 app from pendrivelinux if you have a windows PC handy. Remember to MD5 test the ISO you are using first
<drc> xcfdjSe7en: is your computer actually able to boot from USB at all?
<soulslayer> and ... the sensors are not connected with the cpu becouse they are located on the motherboard
<soulslayer> ..
<J697> KM0201, my computer
<LjL> ashish: best to ask in ##c
<xcfdjSe7en> drc, it is for sure
<GMH> back
<VCoolio> Docfxit: for 64 bit it would say x86_64
<KM0201> J697: huh?
<xcfdjSe7en> ActionParsnip, I'm not on Windows
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: are there any bugs logged for your motherboard model with regards to sensors?
<J697> KM0201, wireless internet?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: it would be cool if the wubi autorun thing had the ability to also copy the iso to a flash drive
<ashish> LjL, unable to connect to that channel
<xcfdjSe7en> ActionParsnip, a linux tool would be great
<KM0201> J697: didn't you say you had a wireless problem you were trying to diagnose? maybe i confused you w/ someone else
<ashish> LjL, are u able to?
<soulslayer> nope at least i cant find any
<soulslayer> i think they are just not supported
<LjL> ashish: yes. you need to be identified
<LjL> !register > ashish    (ashish, see the private message from ubottu)
<GMH> the lubuntu desktop environment is lubuntu-desktop, right? as in, it includes all its dependencies?
<ActionParsnip> xcfdjSe7en: i said "IF you have a windows PC handy", read what I write, not what you think I write
<J697> KM0201, My computer won't connect to the wireless internet is my problem
<GMH> or does apt-get also check for dependencies?
<ActionParsnip> xcfdjSe7en: there is unetbootin in the repo
<LjL> GMH: apt-get certainly does check for dependencies
<KM0201> J697: ok.. so... what is your wireless device, jesus..
<ohsix> GMH: it does satisfy dependencies yes
<needlez> anyone got any ideas why a USB wireless card that works out of the box is no longer working when I plug it in
<wolfric> what sort of options should i put in for my external hard drive into fstab?
<J697> KM0201, a router
<xcfdjSe7en> ActionParsnip, Unetbootin didnt work
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: i dislike wubi personally so won't comment there
<KM0201> ...
<ohsix> GMH: it really does mostly just that, and tells dpkg what to do with the files & stuff it gets
<ActionParsnip> xcfdjSe7en: then use usb-creator
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: well wubi or not, the disk has a windows autorun, it should have a way to create a usb startup disk
<bc81> J697: i believe he's asking specifics (make, model...that sort of thing)
<xcfdjSe7en> ActionParsnip, I'm not under Ubuntu atm
<J697> bc81, well then I don't have a clue
<Docfxit> I need to download an application.  It gives me two choices qt or gtk2.  What is the difference?
<GMH> is it better for me using a computer with low amounts of ram to get lubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-core, or does it make no difference?
<ActionParsnip> xcfdjSe7en: if you grab the img file you can use dd, did you MD5 test the ISO you are using?
<VCoolio> wolfric: depends; do you want to mount automatically, and to a specific folder, and grant rights to all users
<J697> bc81, I ran that command
<bc81> !details | J697
<ubottu> J697: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
 * GMH just installed lxde, fyi
<needlez> J697: type lspci | grep -i network and post output
<ohsix> dd'ing an iso to a flash drive isn't going to do what people expect
<needlez> or lsusb if usb
<ActionParsnip> GMH: you can install lubuntu-desktop and get lighter apps than the gnome ones
<VCoolio> Docfxit: different widget libraries, gtk2 is gnome, qt is kde, stick with one kind if possible
 * KM0201 is putting lxde on a thumb drive now.. been a while since i tried it, and my laptop is bordering ancient
<drc> Docfxit: you using GNOME or KDE?
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: its an img, not an iso
<ohsix> they boot completely differently and iso9660 isn't something that the bios is actually going to check for on stuff that aren't optical drives
<guntbert> Docfxit: isn't the app in the repositories?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: ok
<xcfdjSe7en> ActionParsnip, yes tested .. and "dd" didnt work too , should it be an "img" file to be able to boot though , 'cause I tried it with an ISO
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: again, READ what I write
<GMH> ActionParsnip: okay, so perhaps i'll just do that now and then logout/log back into lubuntu
<J697> ubottu, I already have ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> GMH: sounds good
<qebab> ubottu: give yourself more credit
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: well i dunno how you expect me to disambiguate "img" in such a way when as far as i know the user consumables are isos
<bc81> lol
<GMH> hahaha @ ubottu
 * GMH made the noob mistake of responding to a PM from ubottu earlier, lol
 * GMH failed a spot check
<ohsix> GMH: what are you actually trying to achieve with lubuntu? just a change of scenery?
<J697> needlez, I get "00:12:0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)"
<ashish> clear
<Docfxit> VCoolio, Thanks.  I'm using gnome.
<ardchoille> ohsix: he has an older system that runs gnome really slow
<sonic> www.youtube.co
<jkg> I've recently installed Maverick on my laptop, which shipped with Win7. the wifi is ... flakey, won't connect in the office, often drops at home. I see lots of "CPU power or thermal limit exceeded" in dmesg around the times it's flaking out... could this be related, and if so, what does it mean? (the machine isn't running hot, and this happens from almost immediately after I'm logged in and trying to connect to wifi)
<drc> Docfxit: as VCoolio said, then use GTK
<needlez> ok, thats the wireless card that you have then tell him that
<sonic> www.youtube.com
<Docfxit> guntbert, no.  It doesn't seem to be.
<VCoolio> Docfxit: ok, then use the gtk2 one; qt works too but sticking with gtk will keep things the same
<LjL> sonic: what about it?
<J697> KM0201, "00:12:0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)"
<ohsix> ardchoille: shrug there might be cheaper and less impactful solutions
<GMH> ohsix: 256 MB 1.3 or 1.4 GHz ram
<GMH> 2003 laptop
<Bogus8> Anyone in here have experience installing wavemaker?
<KM0201> brb... hopefully on lubuntu..lol
<ohsix> GMH: ahhh, severely low amounts of ram
<jkg> (typical but unexciting, uninformative dmesg output sample is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/569352/)
<ardchoille> ohsix: we gave him alternatives, he's trying them to see which is best for him
<xcfdjSe7en> ActionParsnip, no idea ?
<J697> KM0201!
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: its a raw data image of data which you can use dd to the raw usb device and use, ISO files have headers and other data
<ohsix> GMH: i don't think switching to lubuntu is going to get you all the way on that; finding extra ram alone would solve a lot of problems regardless of the size
<ActionParsnip> xcfdjSe7en: did you test your RAM?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: what's a raw data image? the squashfs file on the cd? the casper file?
<ashish> If we dynamically allocate structures in C, do they stay throughout the life of the program?
<bc81> GMH: you check out damn small linux, puppy, feather etc?
<ashish> I mean can I access them throughout the program
<xcfdjSe7en> ActionParsnip, everything works trust me , I even booted that same exact ISO on a virtual box and worked
<GMH> bc81: never heard fo theo ther two; barely heard of damn small linux and no, i haevn't checked it out yet
<qebab> ashish: they stay until they are deallocated
<ohsix> bc81: even running nothing will be a problem when you try and browse the web or do anything really :\
<ActionParsnip> xcfdjSe7en: well then if everything works, it must be fine right?
<J697> bc81, would I have better luck with internet on a smaller linux variant?
<piotrek> siema głomby
<GMH> gdm = gnome, right?
<piotrek> CZEŚĆ JEŁOPY CO U WAS
<ashish> qebab, and if they are created in a function which is called from a main function , do they still remain allocated?
<LjL> GMH: it's the Gnome Display Manager - the login screen
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: its the data which would be on the USB after you create it, like a drive image
<GMH> okay
<LjL> !cz | piotrek
<ubottu> piotrek: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ohsix> GMH: you can try looking at the output of smem and see what's contributing to actual memory use, and just remove or use those parts differently; the web browser dwarfs everything on any machine i've had since about 2005
<GMH> okay, then i'm choosing lxdm.  this is in a "configuring lxdm" screen, saying that only one thing can do one x server at a time or something.
<guntbert> !pl | piotrek
<piotrek> co ty pierdolisz czechu?
<ubottu> piotrek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: right, but i'm not sure where you're speaking about getting it, or producing it
<xcfdjSe7en> just want to know if there is another Live USB creator that is compatible with Ubuntu Netbook Edition other than usb-creator , Unetbootin , "dd"
<GMH> ohsix: oh yes, i've been using epiphany because firefox just makes everything crazily slow.
<qebab> ashish: if they are created with malloc() or similar, they stay until free() is used on them
<qebab> ashish: this is a question for #C though
<ohsix> xcfdjSe7en: doesn't your distro have a package for usb-creator-(gtk|kde) ?
<ashish> qebab, I cant connect to that, I have registered and everything
<ashish> qebab, just cant connect
<ashish> but this somehow answers my question
<ashish> thanks
<guntbert> ashish: you are not identified
<Pnux> hey, whats a good place to put some user created bash scripts so they wont mess the real OS, but still being able to execute from a terminal?
<ohsix> GMH: hm, you might try chrome, it gets updates more often and uses the same browsing engine; but you'll still be severely limited in what you can do at any speed even if you remove everything with only 256mb of ram
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: may help http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html
<ashish> guntbert, I was able to connect earlier today, just not now
<wl_deav> hows about /home Pnux?
<ardchoille> Pnux: create a folder ~/bin and put them there
<LjL> Pnux: depends... ~/bin/ or /usr/local/bin/ may be candidates
<wl_deav> though directory alone won't give you any kind of security or control Pnux
<guntbert> ashish: you need to identify with services
<Pnux> oh nice.. didnt know that, thans ashish, wl_deav and ljL
<bc81> J697: not necessarily, it will be more hassle in the long run.  run this and see if you have any blocks >> rfkill list
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: right but i'm trying to connect up the thread where you would have had me believe, and be in the wrong; about having an filesystem in the first place thats appropriate to be put directly on a drive
<xcfdjSe7en> ohsix, if usb-creator is the only tool that is able to boot Ubuntu Netbook E ,than I guess I have no other option but installing that tool
<guntbert> !identify | ashish
<ubottu> ashish: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<xcfdjSe7en> anyway , thank you very much ActionParsnip and ohsix for the help , I really appreciate it
<ohsix> xcfdjSe7en: it's not the only way, but it's one way that works well and people have actually used without trouble; you installed unetbootin already didn't you? what's the diff? :]
<Docfxit> The app I'm trying to install is doublecmd.  I downloaded it from the web page.  I selected Software Center to install it.  Software Center says it installed.  When I select it from Applications , Accessories it doesn't run.
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: img file, different to ISO
<xcfdjSe7en> ohsix, Unetbootin doesnt boot at all
<Abinadi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<J697> bc81, I got "0: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no"
<Docfxit> If I run it from terminal I get an error saying: doublecmd: error while loading shared libraries: libhal.so.1: cannot open shared
<ohsix> ... alright, and they don't have them for mav or lucid or anything since jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: not sure but I know it could, its a different way to store the installer image
<ohsix> xcfdjSe7en: i know, i was just saying; you installed that already to try and get it to work (and in my experience it doesn't work!) what's the problem with installing usb-creator for the same reason
<Docfxit> I'm running from a USB thumbdrive with persistence
<StukaBR> Hi,
<xcfdjSe7en> I find it weird though , 'cause I used Unetbootin and "dd" for all my distros , and I encounter no issues at all
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: and uses dd (or another tool) to put the image on the usb
<StukaBR> what's the best version of ubuntu?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: right,  but you need the image :\
<Somelauw> Is it possible that evince wastes a lot of memory.
<wl_deav> for what StukaBR?
<Somelauw> My computer is hanging a lot when viewing pdf's.
<StukaBR> domestical use
<StukaBR> private use'
<ThinkT510> !info xpdf
<ubottu> xpdf (source: xpdf): Portable Document Format (PDF) suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.02-9ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<J697> bc81, I got "0: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no"
<ardchoille> StukaBR: Ubuntu 10.10
<jenia> How do I configure gnome, so that it starts in compiz mode instead of me starting it every time, when I load gnome?
<StukaBR> Is the version 10.10 stable?
<wl_deav> desktop PC, laptop, netbook? StukaBR
<StukaBR> laptop
<_skpl> jenia: startup applications. in the preferences menu
<guntbert> StukaBR: all released versions are stable
<Somelauw> 10.10 is stable
<ardchoille> StukaBR: I found it very stable
<StukaBR> ok
<StukaBR> thanks
<bc81> J697: sorry, i can't help you.  try the forums, you might have better luck there
<StukaBR> I already have the 9 point something but i'm thinking to give install another one
<ohsix> xcfdjSe7en: i've only used netbootin to stuff vista/xp on usb drives; i had usb-creator already available to do anyhting else
<StukaBR> because i use the windows and ubuntu
<Somelauw> Was /!pdf directed to me?
<StukaBR> now, i'm thinkin to only use the ubuntu
<StukaBR> thinking'
<needlez> J697: does your card still not work?
<J697> needlez, nope
<ActionParsnip> jenia: in the startup items, add a new item to run:  compiz --replace     should be fine
<intok> Whats the most pain free way to multiboot ubuntu, debian squeeze and Mac OS X? My /home is on it's own partition already.
<mbeierl> is it possible to manage an ipod's songs under ubuntu if the ipod is at version 4.2.1?  I've done it before with an ipod at 4.1, but with the same model at 4.2.1 the procedure does not work
<ThinkT510> Somelauw: its a lightwieght pdf reader, i like it
<xcfdjSe7en> ohsix, usb-creator only worked for Ubuntu / Ubuntu based dists .. I find iy very bizarre
<J697> Although I am about to install fedora linux
<needlez> J697: have you tried to use ndiswrapper to get it working??
<xcfdjSe7en> for me I mean
<jenia> _skpl: Isn't it going to load compiz after metacity loads in gnome? what I need is start already in compiz, instead of loading it after loading to gnome.
<J697> what is that?
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: does rhythmnbox not do it?
<ohsix> xcfdjSe7en: shrug, works with ISOs
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: No.
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | mbeierl
<ubottu> mbeierl: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: thats all I know on iPods
<GMH> lubuntu installed; now logging out and back in
<needlez> ndiswrapper can use the windows xp drivers to run the card, you might try that
<ledbettj> I have a (new) wireless mini pcie card in my laptop; it never seems to show up on boot, only if i force a pci rescan from /sys/bus/pci/rescan ; after that it works fine -- any ideas what could be happening?
<jenia> ActionParsnip: But that will load compiz after metacity loads in gnome? what I need is start already in compiz, instead of loading it after loading to gnome.
<ohsix> mbeierl: is the ipod plugin actually turned on in rhythmbox? (you can check in the prefs)
<hosoka> hello, where are the pictures of the wallpaper stored by default ?
<J697> needlez, Windows is no longer installed though
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: thanks.  been there done that.  Works for the earlier 4.1 ios, but with Apple's latest 4.2.1 does not  appear to work
<Guest76795> what i need to learn programming
<ed___> does anyone know how to use PXE to install a linux distro from an iso to a netbook?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: No good. The command redrew all my open windows but didn't restore my desktop. (It took me a while to get to the point where I could run the command, heh)
<mbeierl> ohsix: double checking now...
<Guest76795> advices ?
<ohsix> mbeierl: as of 10.10 all the proper bits are there, so it should work
<Jordan_U> xcfdjSe7en: In what way did it nor work? What *did* happen?
<Somelauw> ThinkT510: Does it work on all pdf's? For windows I like sumatra as pdf reader, but it can't open some pdf's.
<JQQ> Any reason I should go with 9.* or 10.4 instead of 10.10?
<mbeierl> ohsix: what would the plugin be called.  Sorry - I had only tried gtkpod and banshee I guestt I didn't check for the plugin for rhythmbox
<VCoolio> Guest76795: a pc, a task and a chosen language, I'd say python, c or bash
<mbeierl> ohsix: portable players - iPod?
<VCoolio> Guest76795: and a manual, to be easily found on the web
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: try pressing ALT+F2 and run:  nautils
<ohsix> mbeierl: yea
<GMH> i've got three choices
<schock> hi. I'm installing 10.10 on a sony vaio VPCZ1
<GMH> lubuntu, lubuntu netbook, and LXDE
<GMH> which one should i pick?
<ThinkT510> Somelauw: works on the ones i read, but i must admit i don't read many pdfs, usually just the manual for virtualbox
<schock> i almost had the nvidia grpahics card working
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: ActionParsnip: "nautilus"
<ohsix> GMH: pick them all, if oyu have the HD space, then try em on for size
<schock> but now things are hosed :(
<s5fs_away> JQQ: I'd go with 10.10.
<schock> anyone have experience with this?
<ThinkT510> Somelauw: you could always try installing sumatrapdf in wine
<ohsix> GMH: i suspect you still won't get much satisfaction from any of them
<GMH> ohsix: i meant that i already have them installed.  though i guess your answer still applies.
<mbeierl> ohsix: what's the m4a plugin for rhythbox called...?  "None of the tracks are in a format supported... etc"
<ardchoille> JQQ: 10.04 is a LTS release, supported for 3 years on the desktop
<piotrek> I'm from Nokia people and I answer on your questions. Please give me Questions..
<ohsix> GMH: ya, you can pick which one to run at the bottom of the login screen
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: No good; Nautilus doesn't work for me and hasn't for weeks. Although I've discovered that it *does* work in UNE2D. Maybe there's a connection?
 * GMH picks Lubuntu
<Somelauw> The pdf I am trying to view contains a ridiculous amount of images. Could that be a problem?
<Chipzzz> hosoka: /usr/share/backgrounds
<schock> piotrek: wtf is nokia thinking partnering with winblows instead of android :P
<ohsix> mbeierl: you need to look to gstreamer for that, i just install all the plugin packages so i don't know which one in particular would fix just that; some are in the universe repository and you'll have to enable it
<sneakyimp> Does anyone know how to disable DNS cache in firefox?
<ThinkT510> Somelauw: try it out and see, you can always uninstall it later
<Somelauw> ThinkT510: Yes, but that will probably be slower and more space consuming because wine needs to do extra work.
<piotrek> I love Microsoft windows an I hate Linux and Unix and others shitos!
<guntbert> !language | schock
<ubottu> schock: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<intok> Whats the most pain free way to multiboot ubuntu, debian squeeze and Mac OS X? I've already got OS X and Deb installed, my /home is on it's own partition already.
<sneakyimp> schock: good question
<xcfdjSe7en> Jordan_U, shows that orange screen with "default " and counting down .. and everytime it reaches 0 it just restarts over the countdown
<sneakyimp> schock: i hear there was money involved
<bc81> lol piotrek
<guntbert> !ot | sneakyimp, schock
<ubottu> sneakyimp, schock: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<piotrek> We love windows operating system!
<ardchoille> !ops | piotrek
<ubottu> piotrek: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<schock> jeez sorry
<ohsix> mbeierl: package names are like so: gstreamer0.10-plugins-(bad|good|ugly) and the same with -multiverse at the end
<piotrek> Nokia love MS
<mbeierl> ohsix: yep.  got the ugly and all the others.  Will continue to search
<Jordan_U> !ot | piotrek
<ubottu> piotrek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GMH> piotrek: 2/10 try elsewhere
<ohsix> mbeierl: it could be that drm protected content might be unplayable, i don't know much about that either; never used itunes with mine
<Chipzzz> piotrek: we do not feed trolls, sorry
<schock> um sorry bout that :)
<GMH> ooh, nice, Lubuntu only has two desktops
<GMH> that helps obviously
<schock> anyhoo, as I was asking... anyone here w/experience installing ubuntu on sony vaioz series?
<piotrek> !ot | piotrek
<ubottu> piotrek, please see my private message
<schock> or, is there another channel i should try?
<mbeierl> ohsix: these are clear m4as.  I can add them and play them with banshee ...
<JQQ> i know apple makes bootcamp drivers for windows, but are there any issues using the volume keys or audio drivers etc with Ubuntu 10.4 or 10.10 if i put it on a brand new MBP 13"??
<ThinkT510> GMH: you can set more virtual desktops if you want
<ohsix> GMH: that is configurable in any desktop; and they basically just move windows around, they don't use that many resources
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: you can install windows in a non-ose virtualbox and use itunes, yo9ur system may struggle if it's mid to low range as you will be using BOTH OSes at the same time but you will be able to use iTunes.
<mbeierl> ohsix: but as I said... will do a little more searching to see if I'm missing a plugin
<piotrek> do your know what means "DUPA" ??
<ardchoille> Please kick the troll, we don't need the disruption IMO
<ohsix> mbeierl: good, glad i could point some things out
<lotus> Hi, is there any default remote access with user/pass in ubuntu?  I didn't install SSH and I need to access my work computer.  Is this possible without going back to the lab?
<mbeierl> ohsix: thanks.  I'll let you know if rhythmbox can solve it where gtkpod couldn't...
<sneakyimp> i'm trying to set up Ubuntu for PHP dev server.  I added some apache conf with a 301 redirect in it yesterday and promptly disabled it.  Firefox held on to the 301 redirect until I cleared my cache today.  Is there any way to easily clear firefox cache on firefox/ubuntu?
<eksit> #ubuntu-nl
<tsimpson> lotus: no, absolutely nothing by default
<mman> lotus,  yes there is
<lotus> tsimpson: that is sad
<lotus> mman: that makes me smile ^^
<tsimpson> lotus: Ubuntu comes with no network facing services by default
<ohsix> mbeierl: i haven't looked at gtkpod in a while, but iirc it's supposed to be using usbmuxd and all that fancy stuff that the new ipod os'ii work; if it doesn't do it now it might be a bug
<ActionParsnip> lotus: if you need ssh access instal openssh-server  it has X forwarding enabled by default :)
<Abinadi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tsimpson> unlike windows, we let you choose to install that yourself ;)
<lotus> ActionParsnip: yeah, how to do without ssh access
<Chipzzz> mman: what, then?
<ActionParsnip> lotus: do what?
<GMH[ubuntu]> yay i am now connected to the internet!
<lotus> ActionParsnip: install ssh
 * GMH[ubuntu] is using Lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lotus: hmm, you'll need physical access then
<mman> Chipzzz, i did it once
<lotus> ActionParsnip: :)  I'm not infront of the computer.  I don't want to bike altheway back.
<ActionParsnip> GMH[ubuntu]: welcome to the revolutions :)
<mman> im looking for it
<lotus> it's cold out.
<ActionParsnip> lotus: anyone local?
<GMH[ubuntu]> ActionParsnips: lol.  well, if you want a quick story of why i have ubuntu on thismachine in the first place:
<ohsix> GMH: theres something you can turn on to compress swap and get a bit more unf; i think it was disabled in 10.10 though, or the name changed and the init scripts didn't catch up :[ it was nice while i was able to use it
<sneakyimp> another question i have is about using /etc/network/interfaces to make my machine think it's hosting various domains.  is that ok?  for instance, i'm working on mydomain.com.  I put 127.0.0.1 in /etc/network/interfaces and my browser thinks mydomain.com is hosted by local machine.  is that stupid or reasonable?
<ThinkT510> !yay | GMH[ubuntu]
<ubottu> GMH[ubuntu]: Glad you made it! :-)
<Chipzzz> mman: ty... I'm curious too...
<lotus> No, it's saturday noone there.
<mman> lotus, you go to system-> remote desktop
 * drc raises his virtual beer glass to GMH[ubuntu] 
<ActionParsnip> lotus: hmm, then you are stuck
<ActionParsnip> !beer
 * GMH[ubuntu] raises virtual beer glass to drc
<tsimpson> sneakyimp: you mean /etc/hosts?
<mman> Chipzzz, system-> remote desktop
<Chipzzz> mman: ty
<ActionParsnip> mman: no physical access, so isn't able to do that
<drc> GMH[ubuntu]: This means the next round is on you
<sneakyimp> tsimpson, doh yes i do
<Bogus8> Anyone in here have experience installing wavemaker?
<mbeierl> ohsix: I was missing the -multiverse ugly and bad.  m4a support now there for rhythmbox, but - no luck getting the song onto the ipod.  It transfers, but the ipod does not show it in its song list.
<tsimpson> sneakyimp: yeah, unless you have access to a DNS server, that's what /etc/hosts is there for
<GMH[ubuntu]> This machine had XP when i first got it back in 2003.  XP died unexpectedly sometime in 2007 I believe, and was unrecoverable.  In early 2008 I had a friend install Ubuntu.  It wasn't an easy install since this machine lacks a functional CD drive, and he had to jump through various hoops to get it running.
<mman> ActionParsnip, what do u mean with no physical access?
<lotus> mman: he means I'm at home and the lab is a cold bike ride away.
<Chipzzz> mman: it is disabled by default... what he wants to do is avoid a trip to work to enable something
<mman> lotus, mmm in that case you have noooo chance:P
<lotus> I think I should look at the bike ride as brisk and inviting...
<GMH[ubuntu]> then i mostly ignored it until recently, when I actually got to know someone in meatspace who ran ubuntu and could help me out with stuff, and then i sent my main computer into the shop so i need another computer to use.
<sneakyimp> tsimpson: yes, the idea is that i set and work at my awesome new ubuntu workstation and when i request somedomain.com i can map it to the local apache server and the local apache server, rather than just pointing me to the default home page will use the virtual host for that domain.  sounds like a reasonable thing to do?
<Chipzzz> lol
<mman> lotus, maybe if u hack it:P
<itaylor57> mbeierl: I haven't been able to connect .1to ios 4.2 devices, I don't think it can be done even in 10.10
<familia> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,79129.0.html
<GMH[ubuntu]> This computer currently runs Ubuntu 10.04.
<familia> help me
<familia> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,79129.0.html
<ohsix> mbeierl: ah, something might have changed then, that happens; the usbmuxd and gtkpod guys should have a blog or mailing list post about it if they know already
<guntbert> !here | familia
<ubottu> familia: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> sneakyimp: absolutely fine :)
<familia> help me
<familia> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,79129.0.html
<lotus> mman: any exploits on a fresh ubuntu 10.10 install?  ^^  *hmmm millworm*
<sneakyimp> tsimpson, thank you for your time :D
<mman> lotus, no idea my friend... :P
<mbeierl> ohsix: been in #gtkpod already - quiet, will keep searching, but no luck with google so far.  Been searching for quite some time before asking here... never know!
<tsimpson> lotus: as there is nothing facing the network by default, it wouldn't matter if there were any exploits ;)
<bc81> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<lotus> tsimpson: I did install git and aapache
<mbeierl> itaylor57: I can connect, just cannot update the itunes library to add new songs without running official itunes
<lotus> also ruby and some apache modules
<itaylor57> mbeierl: same here
<mman> lotus, maybe with apache you can get something
<tsimpson> lotus: neither are privileged, www-data (what apache runs as) has pretty much no access to anything unless you explicitly give it some
<ohsix> GMH: it could be hairy but could also pay off to be played with on your machine, see COMPCACHE_SIZE in /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf
<mman> lotus, oooorrr dont be that lazy and go to ur lab:P
<ohsix> GMH: the patch set was reworked in newer kernels and isn't as nice as just changing that though :\
<tsimpson> lotus: I think it would be easier and quicker to physically get to the computer than attempt to find a working exploit, and then figure out how to use then, then to actually use it to do what you want :)
<GMH[win]> okay, lubuntu is currently using 163 MB of 243
<GMH[win]> this is with chromium loaded to tvtropes.org
<mman> lotus, agree with tsimpson
<GMH[win]> which has its fair share of ads
<lotus> tsimpson: yes you're right I'm realizing that.
<lotus> *grabs coat*
<GMH[win]> lemme try loading gmail non-basic HTML, which crashed firefox when i ran it in gnome before
<lotus> Thanks anyways ^^
<Chipzzz> familia: what does lshw return?
<ohsix> GMH: be sure to look at the output of smem and not top or something like it; the numbers are hard to interpret usefully to the uninitiated
<GMH[win]> what's smem?  the system monitor / task manager/
<GMH[win]> ?
<ohsix> GMH: also re: firefox and chromium/epiphany, firefox can block ads and images and flash and all sorts of things easily that is usually a win overall
<Chipzzz> GMH[win]: smem is a memory tool
<ohsix> GMH: smem is a command line script that does all the work finding a sober guess at actual memory use, it's also the name of the package you can apt-get install :]
<pebblix> GMH: Are you enjoying your cup of ubuntu ? :)
<iamgregor> I have two drives installed on my computer. I installed Ubuntu to both because it wasn't working at first. How do I know which my computer booted from? Is it the one called "File System" listed first after Desktop?
<longcat> what is the package that lets me put a temperature monitor on the gnome dock?
<GMH[win]> i'm less enjoying using it (since i don't know how to and it's rather slow) and more enjoying learning it
<kevdog> hey
<Krycek> GNOME Sensors Applet  ?
<mman> iamgregor, in console do: sudo fdisk -l
<tux0r> I need help from someone with advanced grub/windows7 bootloader please
<kevdog> anyone know when the blackhat convention is??  the competition to crack the browsers
<pebblix> GMH: 15 years learning everything about open source software. Its been an awesome ride and i plan on enjoying it for the next 50 years :)
<mman> tux0r, what happen?
<guntbert> !ot | kevdog
<ubottu> kevdog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I'm sharing pictures folder with other users on the same box, permissions are setup as 744, however to make the softlink, I have to log in as the user and create the link???  If I make it as root, then it belongs to root, if I change the softlink then the picture folder it points to gets a new owner.
<kevdog> I love ot
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Okay, I'm not going to pretend to understand what's going on here. But nautilus evidently works again. And Alt+F2 is a useful combination I should have learned about a long time ago. I still have no desktop, though :p
<iamgregor> Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: nautilus draws the desktop icons
<pebblix> shane4ubuntu: chown SOME_CHOMD_HERE link
<iamgregor> Is the one listed first the real system disk? I'd like to wipe the non-system disk
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: unless that pesky gconf key tells it not to
<ThinkT510> shane4ubuntu: have you considered a seperate share partition, then set the permissions per user
<shane4ubuntu> pebblix: doing that then changes the original folder to belong to the person I chown it to.
<pebblix> shane4ubuntu: chown USER:GROUP link (sorry)
<geogeek1> hi
<Chikokishi> How do i add a printer in the pdf viewer program?
<bc81> hi^^
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Didn't know that. But I have nautilus open - and no desktop.
<shane4ubuntu> ThinkT510: I don't want to mess around with a separate partition, permissions is sufficient to setup the shared folder.
<jkg> Chikokishi: you dd it through System > Administration > Printing first.
<jkg> er, add even
<GMH[win]> how would i turn off tap-to-click in Lubuntu?
<shane4ubuntu> pebblix: that ends up changing the original folder's owner too though
<pebblix> shane4ubuntu: You will never have to be logged in as the user for whom with edit permissions as.
<dxy> anyone here on PS3 box running ubuntu?
<geogeek1> how i could use mv or cp without telling the name of the destination file to be the same as the original
<mman> iamgregor, what i would do, is check how big is the partition you are using right now. And then compare it to those that appeared in the fdisk -l
<pebblix> shane4ubuntu: Fast to check..
<Chikokishi> jkg ok im in that menu and i went to "add network printer" and its asking for "host"?
<geogeek1> by giving in the second arg just the path not the name of destnation  file
<bc81> GMH[win]: ask in #lubuntu (you might get better responses)
<mman> geogeek1, what do mean?
<Chipzzz> GMH[win]: isn't that a bios function?
<thekardinal> is your printer connected to your computer or a router?
<GMH[win]> oh, lubuntu has its own channel?
 * GMH[win] goes there
<Chikokishi> im connected into a net work that the printer is on.
<ActionParsnip> geogeek1: mv file /path/to/dest
<pebblix> shane4ubuntu: Any link will most likely contain the parents folders rights. You can consider them beeing transparent if not hard linked.
<Chikokishi> Im at school and if you hardwire to the wall you should be able to find the printer (it works in windows atleast...)
<aplund> Anyone got any hints on this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1691307
<jkg> I found work's new xerox tok a couple of minutes to appear in the list, but it did show up. do yo have any details/addresses for the printer or print server
<Chikokishi> I dont know anything about the printer.
<geogeek1> mman: when i use mv i must specify the name of the file in the 1st arg but if i like to name like the originale file how to do that without typing the same name in the 2 args
<shane4ubuntu> pebblix: I guess I can own the link since it is pointed to a folder that has 744 permissions?
<jkg> apologies for the odd missing letter, I'm on a really laggy connection and my session occasionally misses keystrokes
<shane4ubuntu> pebblix: wouldn't really matter at that point?
<tux0r> mman, I have multiple hdds, a E:\ 1TB - Windows 7 drive (i/dev/sdc1) and another "extra" drive that I believe is C:\ 500GB (/dev/sda1) - each of these drives is only 1 partition at full capacity. I had Grub configured correctly and windows was able to be booted from grub with no problem. I was an idiot and forgot that I had the boot mgr for windows on the C:\ (extra) drive instead of the E:\
<tux0r> (windows) and I managed the format the whole bootmgr for windows and now nothing is on the C:\ drive. I would now like my bootmgr for windows to be on the E:\ drive which is where I think the grub boot loader is installed to unless it's on my other-other Linux 500GB - (/dev/sdd1). I'm so confused and am at a loss here.
<pebblix> aplund: Make it not suspend using hdparm or sdparm. Didnt read thru it though.
<geogeek1> ActionParsnip:  thanks tooo much :)
<aplund> pebblix: that would change restoring of the monitor?
<GMH> ActionParsnip: so lubuntu comes with a suite of its own apps that are lighter than gnome's, such as task manager instead of system monitor?
<Chikokishi> Oh i think i found it
<pebblix> shane4ubuntu: I think so, yes.
<GMH> FWIW it's already working better.
<ActionParsnip> aplund: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/dell+latitude+d630  may help
<mycosys> tuxor - you will need to use ur windows install disk and run recovery
<shane4ubuntu> pebblix: ohh, one small thing, I can't make the link because I don't have write permissions to their directory, so it is owned by root.
<mycosys> windows 7 reserves a 100M partition for its bootloader
<tux0r> mycosys, so it doesn't sound like it's a grub issue?
<Chikokishi> yayi found it thanks!
<tux0r> why would it reserve it on another hdd
<shane4ubuntu> pebblix: I feel like I'm running in circles here.
<mycosys> not i fyou killed win7s bootloader, no
<mman> tux0r, didnt understand much your problem
<ActionParsnip> GMH: yes, it uses abiword, osmosis and gnumeric instead of opeoffice, it also uses pcmanfm2 for file management and xfburn for CD/DVD burning
<tux0r> mycosys, how do I tell where grub is installed
<bc81> that's where microsoft stors your deepest, darkets secrets...the 100MB boot loader partition
 * tux0r hopes it's not on his windows drive
<ActionParsnip> mycosys: 100Mb, yikes!
<mycosys> lol
<pebblix> aplund: Ah, sorry. I read it wrong. Nvidia / hmmz :) .. The trickiest driver known to man :)
<ActionParsnip> GMH: stuff like that (leafpad instead of gedit too)
<GMH> oh gedit isn't light?
<GMH> never knew that.
<mman> tux0r, you could install it again if you want
<aplund> What's the story with nvidia-common version numbers?
 * GMH is used to using gedit, and being confused about emacs, from using red hat computers at school
<leapy0yo> how do i mount a cue and bin file?
<tux0r> mman, why would i install it again when the whole file system is perfect
<leapy0yo> an iso
<aplund> It says impoved with 100.14.19 but I have 260.19.06 installed
<aplund> is there really that many versions?
<Abinadi> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> GMH: not as light as leafpad. You are completely at liberty to use/install gedit if you wish
<mman> tux0r, i ment grub
<panday> hi, need reference to harden baackcktr
<tux0r> mman, i've done that
<bazhang> panday, ask in backtrack support NOT here
<mman> tux0r, ok, then i didnt get ur problem:P
<ActionParsnip> GMH: i use nautilus in lubuntu but add the option: --no-desktop   so that pcmanfm stil manages the desktop
<tux0r> how do i find out what hdd the grub boot loader is on
<mycosys> i dont honestly kknow  tux0r
<mycosys> i know its config files are in /boot/grub
<shane4ubuntu> pebblix: ok, just tried and it doesn't matter if it belongs to root, just means they cannot delete the link
<mycosys> reinstalling grub wouldnt hurt tho
<tux0r> mycosys, yeah i did that :/
<induz_> ok kdenlive is working now but it crashes
<Abinadi> tux0r, it's on your boot drive
<mman> tux0r, try to search for that /boot/grub as mycosys says
<mycosys> if you have reinstalled windows you will definitely need to - windows will overwrite it
 * KM0201 is installing lubuntu
<Chipzzz> tux0r: do you get a grub menu if you press space while the machine boots?
<mbeierl> ohsix: btw... I get this from rhythmbox output when I run it from the cmdline: "Could not write database to iPod: Failed to generate sqlite database"
<tucemiux> anyone ever had a problem right clicking a link in firefox?  I want to right click firefox but nothing happens!
<rumpe1> tux0r, dd if=/dev/sda | strings | head -n 4
<tux0r> so most likely if I only used 1 drive for install linux it would be on that
<mman> tux0r, and where you find it, thats the one that has grub :P
<sam555> hello all!
<tucemiux> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<JQQ> does anyone know of a DLNA Media Server for Ubuntu that I could play my videos on computer on my xbox over LAN?
<sam555> i've recently uninstalled ubuntu 9.10 on a machiine that dual booted to win7 and ubuntu.  I removed the ubuntu 9.10 installation in win7.  However, when I reboot, it tries to use grub, which fails.  How do I remove the grub installation and let windows do the start up?
<mman> JQQ, check mythbuntu
<ohsix> mbeierl: odd, they might have changed the location or something in the firmware update, what was the new version again?
<sneakyimp> i just ran apt-get install phpmyadmin but when i try to access localhost/phpmyadmin i get 404
<tux0r> rumpe1: http://www.pastie.org/1583863
<ActionParsnip> JQQ: mediatomb possibly
<shane4ubuntu> ok, is there an easy way to copy a link from one location to another with cli?  cp link ../user/   gives me error, omitting direcotry link
<JQQ> do i have to reintsall ubuntu as/with mythbuntu
<mycosys> tuxor - it would likely be on the drive that was ur boot drive when u installed linux
<rumpe1> tux0r, thats not the device with the grub-bootloader ^^
<wl_deav> sam555 run windows system repair by inserting the windows disk, booting to it and selecting repair my windows installation
<pebblix> The truth about GL-drivers on free software platforms is this atm: You can compile libdrm, mesa, nouveau, ati, intel for GL etc but not really at the same time because of libdrm and mesa changes. I request unity in that department.
<mycosys> it is generally installed by ubuntu into the mbr
<ActionParsnip> sneakyimp: does: service php status    say it's running (you may want to tab complete the php bit)
<sam555> wl_deav: i did that and it did not work
<leapy0yo> mount -t iso does not work, how do i mount a cue and bin file?
<wl_deav> sam555 join ##windows
<sam555> kk wl_deav
<Rubber_Duck> xD
<mycosys> you need to add -loop leapy0yo
<ActionParsnip> leapy0yo: you can use bchunk to make an ISO of it
<dabox> oo nice, a distro where the creator sucked enough dick for it to make it in the source.. lemme install this now..
<mycosys> i think it is -t 1so9660 too
<sneakyimp> i have also done grep -irl phpmyadmin in the apache2 and there are no references to phpmyadmin in the apache conf at all.  what's the easiest way to configure apache to access phpmyadmin?  I'd like it to be available on my LAN so plz attach to static ip 192.168.1.3
<rumpe1> tux0r, if grub has written the mbr of a drive, the string "GRUB" should appear...
<sneakyimp> actionparsnip, i'm sure php is working if that is what you mean
<Abinadi> ok, I have read all the sound tutorials and forum messages (for versions of earlier editions of ubuntu).  I installed VirtualBox and added Windows Vista 64 bit Ultimate as a guest OS.  Now, my sound doesn't work *at all* anywhere.  (it worked fine in maverick before I installed the VB)  Can someone give me a hand here?
<tux0r> which partition is grub normally installed on
<ActionParsnip> sneakyimp: sure but is the service running. If the service isn't running you cannot connect to it, can you
<sneakyimp> actionparsnip: unless i'm mistaken, php doesn't run as a service -- apache does (httpd).
<mycosys> sam555 get an old version of DOS and run fdisk /mbr
<mycosys> freedos will do
<tux0r> rumpe1, i confirmed it's on one of the /dev/sdd partitions
<sneakyimp> actionparsnip, and the availablility of phpmyadmin via apache is a matter of apache <directory> directive or something
<ohsix> sneakyimp: if it's fastcgi it can run as its own service :] (a side point, i don't think ubuntu has it run this way, but it can do it)
<pebblix> sneakyimp: PHP is a programming language, yes youre correct
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: I think I might have not very well explained things. I'm using Ubuntu Netbook Edition, so my desktop isn't the regular GNOME desktop. It's made up entirely of horizontal bars down the left side of the screen, each of which when cllicked displays its contents in the right half of the screen. I don't know what it's called, but that's what I'm missing; I just have the background...
<rumpe1> tux0r, on a partition not on the drive itself?
<Yerushalmi> ...picture.
<sneakyimp> believe me everyone, php works fine when accessed via apache
<tux0r> and those returned: http://www.pastie.org/1583871
<sneakyimp> i just need to set up a url to point to phpmyadmin
<rumpe1> tux0r, ah ... ok...
<rumpe1> tux0r, then you have installed the grub-bootloader to sdd
<sneakyimp> ohsix, i used apt-get install for all the apache/php stuff so whatever the default is
<tux0r> ok
<tux0r> so it's not /sdd1?
<tux0r> oh no because it's on the root of the drive
<sam555> ok mycosys
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: not sure, I don't use unity (thats what the desktop is called). Could try ALT+F2   and run:  mutter --replace
<tux0r> it's /dev/sdd
<ohsix> Yerushalmi: that's unity or whatever it was named in UNR (i forget)
<pebblix> sneakyimp: Add it to the webpage your working with. Make sure youre not doing it live as to expose passwords.
<openbees> snekkyimp: localhost/phpmyadmin
<sneakyimp> pebblix, this is a localhost.  I'd like to set up one url for the entire machine if possible
<Abinadi> can someone tell me how to reconfigure Maverick to it's default status (prior to all installs of other software)
<pebblix> snekkyimp: Edit user/pass in php inc file
<sneakyimp> pebblix:  it's not a public server, just my dev workstation
<bazhang> Abinadi, to a restore point?
<wl_deav> sneakkyimp did you add "Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf" to your apache config file?
<pebblix> As openbees said
<Abinadi> bazhang, yes, kinda like that
<bazhang> Abinadi, did you prepare one beforehand? such as with remastersys or the like?
<Abinadi> bazhang, I believe I made a rescue disk but I'm not sure.
<ActionParsnip> sneakyimp: not sure, I dont use php
<sneakyimp> actionparsnip: service php status returns "php: unrecognized service".  i think maybe php is running as module rather than cgi?  not sure about that.  in any case, PHP and apache work together.  i get phpinfo just fine via browser acess to localhost
<ActionParsnip> sneakyimp: use tab to complete it, I am unsure of the name
<openbees> sneakyimp: you should install phpmyadmin using software center ..it will reduce your overhead
<bazhang> Abinadi, thats not the same thing though
<AlienBox> I'm having internet speed issue on this fresh install of 10.04, it's getting faster upload speed than download, as reported by speedtest.net, but if i go into another o/s and test the connections, i get the desired results, could ubuntu be using the wrong network card driver?
<ActionParsnip> sneakyimp: wl_deav sounds smart here :)
<sneakyimp> wl_deav, openbees: thx
<wl_deav> yea
<Abinadi> bazhang, so am I screwed?
<ActionParsnip> AlienBox: run: sudo lshw -C network       you will see the network chip you are using.
<openbees> sneakyimp: are you kidding ..lolz
<bazhang> Abinadi, why would you need to rollback
<pebblix> openbees, sneakyimp: You just need to unpack it somewhere in the web-tree.
<AlienBox> ActionParsnip, thank you i will have a look
<sneakyimp> openbees:  derp.  new to ubuntu
<openbees> pebblix: i have no problem with my phpmyadmin
<Abinadi> bazhang, I have been trying to get the sound working in a windows virtualbox and the sound on the whole system just stopped working.
<openbees> sneakyimp: me too
<scarface> How can I mount an SSH directory via the command line?  It seems to happen automatically via Nautilus when I use a "ssh://whatever" URL, and the location gets mounted in ~/.gvfs.  I'd like to be able to do the mounting by hand from the command line.
<bazhang> Abinadi, what about when you get rid of the vm
<Abinadi> bazhang, I haven
<erUSUL> scarface: take a look at sshfs
<edbian> scarface, sshfs
<Abinadi> bazhang, I haven't tried (or wanted) to get rid of the guest OS (windows)
<edbian> scarface, instead of ssh  (and you give mount points)
<AlienBox> ActionParsnip, that command showed the correct card
<pebblix> Im taking advanced JavaScript,DOM and AJAX at the university now. Its much fun because the creation of elements is the same across all programming languages. I dont like windows much though, because their DOM-interpreter code will choke on so many things its not even funny :)
<scarface> erUSUL, sshfs came up in some searches, but it's not already installed on my system.  So I thought there might be another way to do it, since it already works via Nautilus
<Chipzzz> Abinadi: what adaptor is the vm configured to use?
<mbeierl> ohsix: sorry - the os version is 4.2.1
<leapy0yo> mount -t iso does not work, how do i mount a cue and bin file?
<ActionParsnip> AlienBox: ok now you know the chip and you can see if there are bugs or how-tos based on that chip (what is it and I'll help too)
<Senjai> i use a program
<aplund> how do I find out which kernel module is associated with which file it was loaded from?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: So I really am using unity? That explains a lot. Is there a dedicated chatroom or forum for problems with it?
<erUSUL> scarface: maybe some of the gvfs-foo commands i really dunno
<bazhang> Abinadi, but part of rolling back would be to undo everything you added, including that vm
<Senjai> leapy0yo, I use Furius ISO mount
<BluesKaj> leapy0yo, do you mean run the file ? bin files are usually app install vehicles
<passthru> i am having problem with my WI-FI stability when using it with NetworkManager
<mbeierl> ohsix: fwiw: full list of errors is last post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576249&page=11  same errors, regardless of gtkpod or rhythmbox
<ActionParsnip> scarface: http://maketecheasier.com/mount-iso-bin-and-cue-files-from-nautilus/2009/05/23
<erUSUL> aplund: normally is a 1:1 relation modulename is modulename.ko
<passthru> from times in times it gets stucked
<aplund> erUSUL: but it doesn't seem to be for nvidia-common.ko
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: not sure dude, could try a channel list
<passthru> i need to disconnect and connect the wi-fi connection
<leapy0yo> blues, it is an iso file
<openbees> passthru: what kind of problem
<passthru> it happenas with my netbook too
<passthru> *happens
<passthru> and are different wifi cards..
<Senjai> leapy0yo, I use Furius ISO mount
<aplund> erUSUL: but I cannot be sure
<sneakyimp> wl_deav:  added "include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf" to file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf and it now seems to work beautifully.  Is this approach at risk when I update apache or php or anything?  Will it be stable?
<sneakyimp> wl_deav: and for heaven's sake why doesn't the package installer take care of that?
<AlienBox> ActionParsnip, i wouldn't be concerned it was a minor speed difference, but it's almost embarassing, i get 20+ Mbps in windows xp, from speed test.net, then i can reboot, go into ubuntu, and only get .75 to 1.5 Mbps
<erUSUL> aplund: afaics nvidia driver uses only one module nvidia.ko
<wl_deav> apache.conf will remain regardless of updates, sneakyimp
<ohsix> mbeierl: http://www.libimobiledevice.org/ they mention some things to try for people still having problems with 4.2.1
<Abinadi> bazhang, It is using the OSS  and the Intel HD Audio driver
<Senjai> sneakyimp, you don't have to worry
<passthru> if I set up the wifi connection in /etc/network/interfaces it runs good
<passthru> w/o stucking
<aplund> erUSUL: I cannot find such a file
<mbeierl> ohsix: will look, thanks!
<passthru> any clue ?
<sneakyimp> wl_deav: yes but I added it to httpd.conf....that ok?
<bazhang> passthru, keep it on a single line, its impossible to read you
<erUSUL> !find nvidia.ko
<ubottu> Package/file nvidia.ko does not exist in maverick
<BluesKaj> leapy0yo, run it first then mount it. ./nameofapp.bin
<wl_deav> yes that's fine sneakyimp
<wl_deav> FYI: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin sneakyimp
<erUSUL> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 25690 kB, installed size 76364 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Chipzzz> Abinadi: you may find alsa more stable
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Alright. Well, thanks for the help, you really are a life-saver :) Good night!
<sneakyimp> wl_deav:  httpd.conf was empty so i can see much more easily what I added versus what is native to the apache cof
<sneakyimp> wl_deav: thx
<pebblix> aplund: Presumably the file from which it was loaded from ;) ... If the root user (Always the case) installed the kernel, then seek its modulepath to find the modules installed for this kernel. Then you can md5sum it and compare
<induz_> which one is better KDE or GNOMe
<passthru> bazhang, ok, i will try that.
<Abinadi> Chipzzz, ok
<mycosys> induz_ neither
<AlienBox> this happened before on another machine, I think you walked me through that one too, however i can't remember what we did to get it  up to speed
<Senjai> induz_, subjective, but i prefer gnome
<induz_> I know its personal coice but for a MS window guy
<ActionParsnip> induz_: neither and both
<harpreet> Hi, I am looking for shared calendar that I can use online between 10-20 people, is there anything available like that?
<Lint01> induz_, gnome by far, also !poll
<passthru> bazhang, i have a problem with WIFI when it is being managed by NetworkManager. it simply stucks time from time.. and is intermittent
<wl_deav> harpreet Google Calendar
<mycosys> induz_ for a windowsx use KDe for sure
<openbees> sneakyimp: thats why installing from software center is better option ...
<Senjai> induz_, I am a windows guy, and let me tell you, you really want to get away from windows
<mycosys> *user
<harpreet> wl_deav, but can people who dont have gmail, share it?
<ActionParsnip> harpreet: sunbird maybe
<GMH[win]> FWIW
<Senjai> infuz_, go gnome :)
<aplund> pebblix: how do I get the md5sum of an installed module?
<GMH[win]> this old computer running Lubuntu = mostly acceptable
<wl_deav> harpreet yes you can create a google account with a non gmail address
<Lint01> ActionParsnip, sunbird is out of development
<leapy0yo> i need to mount an iso image, how do i do so? mount -t iso9600 file.iso /cdrom is not working
<Chipzzz> Senjai: lol... so true...
<passthru> bazhang, if I kick out the NM and configure it directly in /etc/network/interfaces, it works well. it happens on my netbook to with different hardware.
<mycosys> induz_ the KDE interface is FAR more familiar for a doze user
<pebblix> Senjai: I did that in 96 and im not looking back :)
<GMH[win]> a bit slow at times, but at least it doesn't crash or take longer than 10 minutes to do stuff
<harpreet> thank you guys
<sneakyimp> openbees:  perhaps, but I want to know how these are done manuall....dedicated servers with CentOS or debian don't have USC
<erUSUL> leapy0yo: it should if /cdrom exists
<ohsix> leapy0yo: if you want to do it in one step without calling losetup, you need to add -o loop
<induz_> I am not going back to Window Xp[MS] but how can i enjoy both on Lucid i mean KDE and Gnome
<passthru> bazhang, any clue ?
<Senjai> pebblix, I did that a month ago, and not looking back :P
<Jordan_U> leapy0yo: bin/cue files are *not* iso files.
<mycosys> of course you can induz_
<ohsix> leapy0yo: nautilus can auto mount iso files, and it wont leave stale loop's around; you should try it
<bazhang> passthru, then avoid network manager, I never rely upon it, and connecting via the command line is tons more reliable
<Lint01> mycosys, it's too gaudy to be like Windows
<pebblix> aplund: "md5sum filename" ?
<induz_> mycosys, u r a bit right as i am figuring out too
<openbees> sneakying: then please teach me also
<Senjai> pebblix, lol, DirectX programmer and everything
<mycosys> and you can try enlightenment and xfce and more too
<Lint01> induz_, yes, but it's disk space overkill
<ActionParsnip> Lint01: gah
<pebblix> Senjai: Sexxi ;)
<aplund> pebblix: how do I know which file is associated with the installed module name? (i.e. the original question)
<openbees> sneakyimp: then please teach me also
<sneakyimp> wl_deav: thx so much.  i'm in great shape now :D
<induz_> right now i am using Gnome but I am also using KDElive, sometimes it crashes
<Chipzzz> induz_: you can make another user for your alternate desktop... sadly they don't always play nicely together
<wl_deav> no worries sneakyimp
<passthru> bazhang, i agree . but i can't do it on netbook, since I use it for mobility and i have to connect in a lot of different networks daily
<mycosys> induz - you can just remove the ones you dont want later when you decide your desktop environment for good
<sneakyimp> openbees: lol!  Lessonz: five hunderd an our
<Senjai> Omg, #ubuntu, is crazy buzzy, I need some tea.
<pebblix> aplund: lsmod | grep ModuleName
<AegisX> I was wondering... does anyone here use Evolution with a Gmail account? Do you find they interact well, with the labels and stars and archiving and such?
<passthru> bazhang, and it sometimes makes me pissed :P
<induz_> Chipzzz, can I make another user for me and setup KDE there
<aplund> pebblix: see above.  I've done that.  No dice.
<openbees> sneakyimp: i can pay.........lolz
<Senjai> AegisX, I do, it works fine
<Chipzzz> induz_: yes
<passthru> bazhang, in home I just gave up and i am just using it from cli.
<mycosys> induz_ imo tho if you want a great KDE distro - you want SuSE, bloated as it is
<induz_> Chipzzz, di I have to re-install wine, Kdelive etc again
<AegisX> Senjai: So IMAP works correctly etc?
 * Senjai will brb
<sneakyimp> openbees: i accept chzbrger.  lol.  take it easy.
<Senjai> AegisX, flawlessly :)
<mycosys> induz_ you can just chose desktop at the login screen
<GMH[win]> what distro and version of linux and window manager would y'all recommend for a (different) computer with a 1.3 GHz processor but with 3 GB of RAM?
<JQQ> Q :: How do I decide if I should install 32 bit or 64 bit, I have 64 bit AMD on thsi comp and other comp is a new MBP... both have 64bit but is anything a pain in the rear with ubuntu 64bit?
<bazhang> passthru, not sure what to suggest, I have had issues with network manager for a while and just don't use it. perhaps repeat your question every 10 minutes or so and see if someone else does use it
<Senjai> AegisX, I get mail notifications from evo before my iphone, so... Evo > apple?
<AegisX> Senjai: Thank you; I'll synchronise them right now :)
<the_drow> how do I create a dkms config file?
<leapy0yo> can i mount a .cue + .bin file? archieve management and nutrilis dont mont it
<Abinadi> bazhang, I don't know what I just did, but I now have sound in my gues OS (windows) but the volume levels are very muted even when I crank them all the way open
<induz_> mycosys, somehow i dont get that privilage as selecting Gnome or KDE/
<openbees> sneakyimp: i was just kidding..please dont mind........
<bazhang> JQQ, 64bit is find
<induz_> how can i achieve that
<mycosys> is session type induz_
<induz_> I am the only one use here on this syatem now
<Senjai> leapy0yo, Use FURIUS ISO.. lol
<Chipzzz> induz_: it varies by application... you will have most but may have to reconfigure some
<passthru> bazhang, yeah, i will become a bot . j/k  :)
<AegisX> Senjai: I use an Android phone, so that works well with Gmail. I've been thinking about synchronising everything, though, and Evolution seems to be a good way to do that.
<Lint01> GMH[win], performance depends on video card, not processor
<pebblix> aplund: Then that was not the command you should have run was it ? ... -> "modprobe --list | grep -i ModuleName" is the correct thing to do :)
<induz_> how can i select KDE for desktop??
<Lint01> induz_, install plasma-desktop
<mycosys> under session type at the login screen induz_
<Senjai> AegisX, some people prefer thunderbird .. I personally don't care, don't need much from a mail client, just seperate my work and personal email and get it occasionally :)
<passthru> bazhang, i am thinking in make a SH script with the most common wifi networks that i connect and just execute it on my netbook to connect. lol
<wl_deav> GMH[win] distro to suit your needs - Ubuntu will run on that system but you may want to try something easier on your system
<openbees> induz: during login by selecting session type
<Oer> induz_, logout, select desktop, and login
<Lint01> or is it plasma-workspace?
<Senjai> AegisX, has some issues with html emails sometime. (doesn't render all the images)
<ohsix> induz_: install kubuntu-desktop, then pick the kde session from thelogin screen
<Senjai> AegisX, Im still talking, need tea, brb
<Chipzzz> indez_: when you are the other user, install it as your desktop (apt-get install), then the desktop will be different for the two users
<AegisX> Senjai: Ah, didn't even think of Thunderbird... might have a look at that too. However, Evolution seems nicely integrated with Ubuntu's desktop.
<AegisX> Senjai: Cool :)
<Senjai> AegisX, it is, but mozilla made thunderbird, lol, I haven't tried it, brb!!!
<Somelauw> If you uninstall gnome, will the login screen of gnome be replaced by a login screen of kde?
<the_drow> I have downloaded a driver for a line6 soundcard, it worked but now I upgraded my kernel and for some reason it doesn't. I was told that using dkms will solve the problem. However, the driver lacks a dkms.config file. How do I create one? The driver has a make file
<induz_> some of my applications r KDE at GNOMe like KDlive
<bazhang> Somelauw, you can choose between gdm and kdm
<mufasis> i have an old hp server and it has fakeraid, i have it set to raid 1 and i installed ubuntu server, everything is working but when the server starts there is no grub and it goes straight to a log in, is this normal?
<pebblix> AegisX: I have used Evolution for many years. I like it alot.
<JQQ> Q:: Any reason to NOT use the wubi installer instead of CD?
<AegisX> pebblix: It seems a fairly comprehensive and powerful organiser. Does it have any interesting functionalities?
<yeats> JQQ: installing directly to hard disk is better supported if nothing else
<the_drow> JQQ: Not that I know of, I am running wubi just fine
<pebblix> JQQ: Safer to use the CD/DVD, incase the installer borks you have rescue mode :)
<K|nG> I upgrade my ubuntu I run clean but why there still have an Old generic :S
<Somelauw> wubi will be slightly slower so you can't play cool games
<mufasis> anyone?
<AegisX> Senjai: I've never really used anything by Mozilla... I'm not a huge fan of Firefox hehe
<AlienBox> ActionParsnip, forgot to mention it takes a while to even load my router, which is a 192. ip, that should load instantly righ
<induz_> there are so many files on repo so which one to install or select?
<Somelauw> But there aren't a lot of games for linux anyway
<yeats> mufasis: if ubuntu is the only OS installed, it doesn't go to the GRUB menu
<ActionParsnip> AlienBox: usually they are fast. they are just small PCs with low end hardware
<Oer> mufasis, yes this is normal, if you want to enter grub menu, hold shift @ boot
<induz_> KDE plasma would un-install qt## something
<pebblix> AegisX: Scheduling, ad integration, alerts and whatnot. Try it.
<the_drow> so no one here knows dkms? :/
<mufasis> ahh ok, thank you guys
<AegisX> pebblix: Will do. What about push email?
<pebblix> the_drow: whats that ?
<Chipzzz> induz_: look here: http://www.debianadmin.com/install-kde-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<AegisX> pebblix: Or is that just a standard function of IMAP?
<openbees> senjai: everything is fine with thunderbird except his behavior with yahoo
<induz_> what about desktop themes for KDE
<ohsix> man way too many links to blogs and first hits on google
<JQQ> I just saw 32-bit (recommended) and thought 64 but was buggy?
<pebblix> AegisX: No, i dont think so. And really, thats as bad as web-search-as-you-type :)
<Senjai> openbees, Yahoo is nonexistant, forget it ever existed, it tried, it failed, it doesnt exist anymore :P
<JQQ> but burning disc now
<pebblix> AegisX: IE. System overload
<ActionParsnip> induz_: www.kde-look.org
<pebblix> :)
<openbees> senjai: lolz thanks for the breaking news
<Senjai> AegisX, ImapX maintains a constant TCP connection to google, so its updated as soon as google is updated.
<AegisX> pebblix: Yeah, I hate it for work emails... but personal ones (which are much less in volume) are nice to get immediately. Guess one could just overcome that by changing the mail check frequency.
<induz_> should i install kde-core??
<AegisX> Senjai: Oh, is that a plugin or a standard feature/
<ActionParsnip> JQQ: 32bit gives a slightly smoother ride due to some companies only supporting 32bit, If you have acres of RAM then use 64bit. You can use 32bit + PAE kernel but each process will only see 3.2Gb but all your RAM will be useable by the OS
<Senjai> AegisX, standard, its whats the difference between pop and imap
<induz_> the best choice would be kde for me
<Senjai> pop is a single connection, download updates x times an hour. Imap is constant connection updates immediately, more bandwidth heavy
<pebblix> AegisX: I just set it to poll every 10 minutes or so. Works nicely. It can handle all kinds of encryptions so ive not seen an isp that it has any issues with.
<AlienBox> ActionParsnip, my speed to the internet resembles dial up in Ubuntu, and i'm on a maxspeed connect from my isp, a 30mbit connect which i only see in windows
<AegisX> Senjai: Ah, nice. And does Evolution constantly run in the background?
<Senjai> pop is a single connection, download updates x times an hour. Imap is constant connection updates immediately, more bandwidth heavy AegisX
<mycosys> induz_ at the console just type "sudo aptitude install kde-desktop"
<mycosys> will take care of it all
<Senjai> AegisX, after you initially run it yes
<AlienBox> ActionParsnip, could it be a mtu setting? the problem i mean for slow speed
<ActionParsnip> AlienBox: what is the network chip used?
<Senjai> AegisX, smtp is still used for outgoing mail though
<ohsix> mycosys: theres a virtual to install everything properly
<sam555> isn't there a way in ubuntu to manuall remove the grub
<Senjai> for both that is
<bazinga2761> How can I resize a VirtualBox hard drive?
<StepNjump> Hi guys, can anyone suggest a free antivirus for Ubuntu?
<bazinga2761> clamav
<AlienBox> realtek 8139 is the card, let me look to see if the chip is same
<jkg> the bandwidth usage of IMAP isn't actually bad at all, although it is an extra open connection per user (or several...) if connection count matters to you
<Senjai> StepNjump, You really don't need one
<StepNjump> bazinga2761, I would just start over
<the_drow> StepNjump: yeh, most viruses are for windows
<sam555> can I use an ubuntu live cd to edit the grub so that it will stop being the first thing called at start up so the computer can boot to windows?
<induz_> mycosys, thanks for clarification
<ohsix> sam555: what do you mean remove? it needs to be replaced by something, another boot sector/loader
<StepNjump> Senjai, yeah that's what I thought! lol
<StepNjump> So nobody of you guys have one?
<StepNjump> That's amazing
<Chipzzz> sam555: if you are booting to grub now, just press space while the machine boots & you can edit grub
<sam555> ohsix: I thought there was a way to edit the grub so it wouldn't be the first thing called in the mbr
<induz_> wow!! its downloading something
<pebblix> AegisX: Heres hot to AD: http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/misc/Novell_Evolution
<induz_> how much space KDE is going to take up?/
<Ebonwumon> I have an iso that i need to mount with the option nohide.
<sam555> Chipzzz: what would be the command to enter to get it to go into windows?
<StepNjump> 10.10 is really amazing
<ohsix> StepNjump: only insofar in that you actually need one on windows
<pebblix> AegisX: HowTo :)
<Ebonwumon> when I type mount -o ro, nohide it gives an error about it not being a block device.
<Ebonwumon> How can I mount it?
<mycosys> induz_ - it aint small
<bazinga2761> StepNjump: I have already installed windows and set up lots of setting and don't want to lose that.
<bazinga2761> I found this, but I'm new to Ubuntu and don't know how to interpret it:
<bazinga2761>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  VBoxManage modifyhd         <uuid>|<filename>                             [--type normal|writethrough|immutable|shareable|                                     readonly|multiattach]                             [--autoreset on|off]                             [--compact]                             [--resize <megabytes>|--resizebyte <bytes>]
<FloodBot1> bazinga2761: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> Ebonwumon: -o loop,nohide
<mycosys> it would have told u before it dled
<AegisX> pebblix: Ah, thanks for that
<induz_> mycosys, its getting installed
<pebblix> AegisX: Np!
<erUSUL> Ebonwumon: you do not need to specify ro for an iso
<StepNjump> bazinga2761 gosh.. I haven't used vbox in a while
<AegisX> Senjai and pebblix: Just setting up Evolution now :)
<andeh`> f u combatex
<induz_> mycosys, 6-7 Gb?
<StepNjump> ok ohsix
<Senjai> StepNjump, Linux treats everything as a file! Unlike windows, it's a little harder to infect, it even treats user input as a file
<Ebonwumon> erUSUL, it gives wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<Senjai> Aegis goodluck :)
<Chipzzz> sam555: that depends on where windows is in your system... www.grub.org has good docs to look through
<induz_> Gnome is good but its all fonts and all are different for my eyes
<AlienBox> ActionParsnip, i pasted it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/569390/
<erUSUL> Ebonwumon: are you usre is an iso image? did you add -t iso9660 ?
<JustCJs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
 * ohsix boggles at people ignoring things people have written to make stuff easier
<induz_> i tried to correct/better look but still
<induz_> what display mamangement should i select ??
<StepNjump> Ok Senjai... didn't know that
 * Senjai sighs with ohsix 
<Ebonwumon> Yes, I did erUSUL. It's perplexing because it'll mount fine if I just double click on it, but I need the nohide option.
<induz_> GDM or KDM
<brontosaurusrex> induz_, compared to what?
<StepNjump> bazinga2761 here's what I found. Hope it helps http://www.my-guides.net/en/content/view/122/26/
<Senjai> StepNjump, though, still stay smart about what you install :)
<induz_> as i have Gnome alreday in my system
<pebblix> AegisX: I have used it alot on a few dists, upgraded dists about 15 times and its pretty solid. Sometimes itll say that this and that will change or something but all my datas are intact since about year 2000 or so.
<AlienBox> sorry if i missed anything you typed, but i don't have a scrollback buffer for some reason
<StepNjump> senjai, right of course
<induz_> mycosys, its asking me to select between KDM or GDm?
<bazinga2761> thanks!
<bazinga2761> quit
<mycosys> either is fine induz_
<Senjai> ARGGH, brb :(
<sam555> thanks Chipzzz
<StepNjump> I can't wait to phase out my windoze completely
<Oer> induz_, why should fonts look different on Gnome/KDE ?
<erUSUL> Ebonwumon: well maybe the program that mounts it on double click is clever and know how to mount bin files nrg images ( nero ) and the like. mount only knows about iso and if the image is not iso it will fail
<StepNjump> bazinga2761 did you get my link?
<induz_> mycosys,  Ok i can select later
<AegisX> pebblix: Wow, that's pretty impressive.
<induz_> Oer, its not fonts but the lok
<Chipzzz> sam555: glad to help
<Ebonwumon> The image is most definitely an ISO. It'll mount fine with just "mount -o unhide /iso /mnt" on arch linux
<Ebonwumon> So it's definitely an Ubuntu error erUSUL
<induz_> actually i am more comfortable with KDElive  so i want KDE
<AegisX> pebblix: I don't mind accessing Gmail via the net, but sometimes it's nice to just have stuff on the PC
<Oer> induz_, have fun :-)
<Docfxit> I'm getting an error saying: Error while loading shared libraries: libhal.so.1
<ohsix> StepNjump: you can install clamav and do manual scans; i only use it for scanning external drives in computers i'm repairing tho
<sam555> i think I found what I need http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<erUSUL> Ebonwumon: is nohide or unhide ?
<StepNjump> ohsix oh ok thanks. Is it available through synaptic?
<induz_> Oer, ok
<ohsix> StepNjump: yes
<StepNjump> awsome, thanks bro
<mycosys> if you want all the extra apps - add kubuntu-desktop induz_
<pebblix> AegisX: I thnk that program also has gmail integration. Edit->Plugins and see if its in there.
<mycosys> will add all of kubuntu to ur system
<induz_> somehow i had lots of packages from KDE
<JustCJs> sam555: nothing that can go wrong.. unless drive serial of core.img is altered
<Ebonwumon> ... lol erUSUL, I'm stupid. Thanks heaps.
<mycosys> induz - you had them to run kde apps
<induz_> mycosys, let me see if KDElive works better on KDE
<erUSUL> Ebonwumon: :)
<pebblix> AegisX: It could also be an addon module
<Chipzzz> Docfixit: try sudo apt-get check, or does the system not come up at all?
<StepNjump> ohsix. Ok hope it works
<AegisX> pebblix: It's not in the list; I'll look for it online.
<brontosaurusrex> induz_, kdenlive?
<cambazz> hello, all out of sudden my sound is gone.
<StepNjump> ohsix you would be the first one I could help here lol
<cambazz> where can i start to debug
<pebblix> AegisX: Do that.
<StepNjump> cuz i'm green on *nix
<Docfxit> Chipzzz, Ubuntu comes up.  The app doesn't come up.
<bazhang> induz_, it wont. just try something else, or fix the issues with kdenlive
<induz_> kdenlive is a video programm for editing
<pebblix> AegisX: Nice talking to you btw. Have a great time!
<bazhang> induz_, I know that
<induz_> kdelive is based on KDE i was told
<Chipzzz> Docfixit: which app?
 * mycosys wishes jahshaka had come to fruition
<DpEpsilon> Hello
<bazhang> induz_, it can be uses by either DE
<Docfxit> doublecmd
<induz_> bazhang, it was for brontosaurusrex
<lotus> yeay ssh installed
<lotus> fg
<induz_> bazhang, i am too confused with this DE thing
<Docfxit> Chipzzz, double commander
<AegisX> pebblix: Same to you! Thanks :)
<induz_> bazhang, i can always un-install it if i dont like it
<brontosaurusrex> induz_, i did actually finished a project or two with kdenlive and i think its a good choice if you are looking for an OS app
<DpEpsilon> Can anyone help we with my slight graphics problem?
<AegisX> Senjai: And thanks to you, too :)
<pebblix> AegisX: Np!
<mycosys> induz_ DE = desktop environment
<bazhang> induz_, better to fix the errors with kdenlive, try another editor than install all of kubuntu-desktop which is a huge install and wont fix the kdenlive issues
<mycosys> kde and gnome are DEs
<brontosaurusrex> mycosys, i wonder if jashaka is actually capable of actually producing any output?
<Docfxit> Chipzzz, It installes fine.  When I run it from terminal I get the error.
<brontosaurusrex> -actually
<induz_> brontosaurusrex, I dont know why my kdenlive crashes few times
<mycosys> no idea bronto
<induz_> brontosaurusrex, i like kdenlive as it takes my video direct from USB port and i dont have to compress/decompress them
<Chipzzz> Docfixit: did you install it as root?
<StepNjump> ohsix how do you invoke clamav. It's already installed and when I type clamav in the terminal, it can't find it
<induz_> ok now  KDE is installed what should i do....relog in
<Senjai> AegisX, :) Im in #ubuntu-offtopic if you need anything else
<sexcopter> easy question, for ssh, how do I "state" the option "-L 5900:localhost:5900" in the ~/.ssh/config file? The ssh_config manpage is confusing me!
<Docfxit> Chipzzz, no.  I installed it with software center.
<AegisX> Senjai: Understood, thanks!
<mycosys> induz_ yup
<Docfxit> Chipzzz, It's downloaded.  How can I install it with root?
<brontosaurusrex> video comes to your usb ports induz_ ? thats interesting
<pebblix> Docfxit: "su -" Supply password .. cd to the install and install it
<ActionParsnip> pebblix: sudo -i   is advised
<Chipzzz> Docfixit: is it a deb?
<Docfxit> Chipzzz, yes
 * brontosaurusrex still learning new stuff about video after 15 years in video editing bussiness
<bazhang> pebblix, dont recommend su here
<nibor> does anyone know how to change priority monitor in dual monitor with ati
<Jordan_U> !root | Docfxit pebblix
<ubottu> Docfxit pebblix: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: every day is a school day
<induz_> brontosaurusrex, either u r making fun of my little knowledge or really undesratding what i mean
<nibor> sorry default monitro
<nibor> monitor
<Chipzzz> if you like using the gui, first, uninstall it with software center, then open a terminal & type sudo nautilus, then open the deb with package manager
<induz_> but one thing i learnt so far ubuntu is not for easyway out
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | Chipzzz
<ubottu> Chipzzz: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<MrFricks> ubuntus hard!
<ActionParsnip> Chipzzz: use gksudo with nautilus, sudo is NOT for gui apps
<pebblix> ActionParsnip, bazhang: Impressive :) .. but isnt it better to be root as opposed to trying to be root ? Or are you just trying to be original ? (You can crew up the system worse by thinking you "just" su:ed i think)
<MrFricks> pebblix: roots good
<Chipzzz> sorry... ubottu is right... gksudo is fine
<pebblix> MrFricks: Agreed
<Jordan_U> Chipzzz: And you don't need to be running nautilus as root to open a .deb file with gdebi or Software Center (the default app for opeining .deb files).
<MrFricks> no passwords....
<MrFricks> happydays!
<StepNjump> does anyone know how to run clamav from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> pebblix: no, sudo -i   gives an interactive sudo which is closer to how you'd use it with single commands
<erUSUL> !info clamtk | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.26-1 (maverick), package size 200 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<Somelauw> try man clamav
<pebblix> MrFricks: Imagine typing the root password everytime you want to do anything as root / Lol
<Somelauw> you have to type su + password only once without sudo
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: sudo clamscan -i /folder/to/scan
<MrFricks> pebblix: it's infuriating!... just do it for fricks sake!
<bazhang> Somelauw, no. sudo -i
<StepNjump> Thank you actionparsnip!
<mycosys> bazhang - another is sudo bash
<JeffCBR> I think the no-root Ubuntu system is good for making sure that authorized users don't screw anything up, but doesn't really do much to increase security from outside threats.
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: for more options, read: man clamscan   as Somelauw said
<Chipzzz> sudo su gives you a root shell
<pebblix> MrFricks: Lol, its what all users have been doing since 1996 :)
<MrFricks> i tried to install something from the ubuntu repo, had to type my password twice!
<set5135> can somebody help me plz
<Jordan_U> !noroot | MrFricks pebblix
<ubottu> MrFricks pebblix: We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<induz_> brontosaurusrex, have u used openshot?
<induz_> how is it/
<ActionParsnip> MrFricks: shouldn't do. What method did you use?
<erUSUL> JeffCBR: you may want to think it twice :P
<MrFricks> ubottu: i meant no password at all
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Chipzzz> what's wrong set5135
<Somelauw> But if you only download opensource software i don't think you need a virusscanner.
<StepNjump> good point. thanks actionparsnip & somelauw
<mycosys> jesus - an open root would be insane
<set5135> the installer keeps freezing when im installing ubuntu
<hilarie> I am no longer at one with the google... according to http://paste.ubuntu.com/569398/ I should have 100mz speed steps available, but CPU Frequency Scaling monitor 2.3.00 only gives me 525 mhz 1.05, and 2.1 ghz options
<nibor> anyone know how to switch default monitor with ati when using dual monitors
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: its to help protect windows users from each other in fileservers as well as a must on emal servers
<JeffCBR> erUSUL: Think it twice? Rethink it, you mean?
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | nibor
<ubottu> nibor: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<MrFricks> ActionParsnip: just a regular no-console install of  an app from the repository required two passwords
<erUSUL> JeffCBR: yes.
<brontosaurusrex> induz_, at one point i tested them all, however due to my professional deformation i can't really stand anything that does not grasp the two players concept (player, recorder) so irc kdenlive was the one that actually passed the 1st test...
<ActionParsnip> MrFricks: so software centre was used then?
<IdleOne> MrFricks: you probably entered it wrong the first time
<mycosys> MrFricks - sudo su or sudo bash wil give you a root console - what is the hassle???
<Docfxit> When I do cd \tmp  I get an error saying: no such file or directory.  How can I change to the folder tmp?
<nibor> ActionParsnip: thanks
<brontosaurusrex> induz_, some future in that field my be brought by lightworks which is supposedly going OS
<hilarie> Any idea's on how to get more speed steps? (my laptop overheats at 2.1. but not 1.05, so wanted to fine toon somewhere in between
<IdleOne> Docfxit: /tmp not \tmp
<MrFricks> IdleOne: ActionParsnip it was a fresh install so a had to enter password to enter it. then passwaor to install
<induz_> brontosaurusrex, I was using  FCP but some of my video r .avi format so i have to go to iMovie then to FCP
<Docfxit> IdleOne, Thanks.
<induz_> brontosaurusrex, so i started searching for linux version and so far i like dkdenlive
<LogicallyDashing> I made a custom LiveCD. It won't boot because various folders are missing, only I can only find out which ones they are one-at-a-time by making the .iso again and getting errors when I boot it. How do I just generate the lot of these folders? I think they're all in /var.
<MrFricks> mycosys: if it's that simple to be root anyway.. what's the difference in being root usually?
<hilarie> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=Why+root+is+bad+ubuntu
<JeffCBR> MrFricks: You can't accidentally do something to fry your whole system.
<ActionParsnip> MrFricks: logging on as root means ALL the processes will run as root which is hugely unsecure
<IdleOne> MrFricks: the difference is you don't need to be root if you use sudo. Can you please drop it now and let's get back to stuff we do support.
<MrFricks> JeffCBR: i don't need to be protected from myself
<kitty_> where should i go (besides google cause i'm working on that right now) to get help running a program under wine and having mouse issues
<bastidrazor> bastid
<hilarie> @EVERYONE, but if we use opensouce software only... shouldn't that be a non issue
<GMH[win]> what's a shortcut to the terminal window?
<ActionParsnip> MrFricks: especially for IRC clients and web browsers where attacks from users and malicious scripts in pages will inherit the access of the process and get FULL system access. Access to your EMAIL, stored PASSWORD. EVERYTING
<GMH[win]> or is there no standard shortcut to it in every graphiacl environment?
<IdleOne> GMH[win]: ctrl+t
<erUSUL> kitty_: #winehq ?
<MrFricks> ActionParsnip: maybe windows but not linux
<Docfxit> What is the cmd line to install a deb file?
<ActionParsnip> MrFricks: yes, in linux
<induz_> brontosaurusrex, i dit not get u?
<GMH[win]> oh, ctrl+alt+T
<IdleOne> GMH[win]: sorry ctrl+alt+t
<JeffCBR> MrFricks: If you really want to use the root account with Ubuntu, it's pretty easy to enable it, so what is the point of your argument?
<erUSUL> Docfxit: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<GMH[win]> lol
<ActionParsnip> Docfxit: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/filename.deb
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: To be fair, they would get access to your email and stored passwords running under your user as well...
<GMH[win]> thanks anyway :)
<hilarie> Your arguement's against root, are the exact oposite of your arguements against antivirus's though
<MrFricks> ActionParsnip: `i see what you are saying bt it should be my choice
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: true
<brontosaurusrex> induz_, what part?
<ActionParsnip> MrFricks: true and it is, but enabling the account is not advised nor supported her
<jsw_> Anyone really familiar with SSD configuration?  I have read a few forum threads and an online guide and I believe I've figured out what I should do to take advantage of the disk, I just have some "why?" questions. :)
<ActionParsnip> *here
<brontosaurusrex> induz_, some snaps from windows version of lightworks http://kravca.69.mu/blog/2010/12/lightworks-goes-open-source/
<hilarie> Don't ask to ask jsw_
<Jordan_U> hilarie: Do you mind moving this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<erUSUL> MrFricks: you have a choice. a choice of 1) using any other linux distro that does not disable root 2) enabling root in ubuntu
<MrFricks> JeffCBR: because i installed ubuntu yesterday and it's just annoyed me.....  it took away a choice i wanted to make
<GMH[win]> is there a lighter alternative to synaptic package manager that retains the...
<carlos82> hello  community
<induz_> brontosaurusrex, is that OS good for editing videos
<carlos82> i need your help
<Docfxit> erUSUL, ActionParsnip Thank you,
<GMH[win]> ...can i do "apt-get search [word]" to search descriptions of packages?
<erUSUL> GMH[win]: yes
<carlos82> i want to make the upgrade to maverick meerkat
<IdleOne> GMH[win]: apt-cache show package
<K|nG> Are there a Grapich Firewall manager ??
<induz_> brontosaurusrex, i am fedup with codecs and decompresing and again compressing
<bazhang> GMH[win], apt-cache search
<carlos82> i actually have an 10.04 distribution
<GMH[win]> apt-cache, sorry.  thanks.
<wl_deav> K|nG : firestarter
<bazhang> K|nG, gufw
<hilarie> @kng firestarter
<JeffCBR> MrFricks: There are many choices available to you. You can enable the root account. You can use another distro. If you really like insecure systems, you can use Windows 98 or something.
<jsw_> Well, I see that heads/sectors-per-track values of 32 are suggested for my OCZ Vertex II 60GB disk and that my partitions should be aligned on 64 sector boundaries (?).  Currently they are not but I will re-partition the drive shortly.
<carlos82> but the update-manager cant show me the upgrade option
<mycosys> MrFricks - if the acct isnt enabled a remote user cant use it
<carlos82> please, help me
<Lint01> firestarter long dead
<induz_> brontosaurusrex, I have to make few videos till i get my promuser gears
<brontosaurusrex> induz_, thats os independant, conversions will be there for a long time to come
<jsw_> Also I see mention of adding elevator=noop to the kernel boot arguments; what is that?
<Mike__> hi. I have a problem with my vncserver. i found a config what i have copyed to /etc/init.d/vncserver. Then i typed update-rc.d vncserver defaults. When i run from terminal /etc/init.d/vncserver start, than everything works fine. I can connect to server, i can start programs, etc... But when i reboot, and the server starts automatically, then when i connect to the server i can't start programs or anyting. So what can be the problem ?
<erUSUL> carlos82: System>Admin...>Software sources||updates tab at the bottom. change lts only to normal
<ActionParsnip> MrFricks: think about it though. many talented Linux users coded and configured the OS to be as it is, so enabling it goes against their good idea. Do you think you know better?
<ohsix> MrFricks: did it take away a choice you wanted to make, or was it different from how you like it; it's an important distinction
<erUSUL> jsw_: elevator  is the i/o scheduler
<mycosys> MrFricks - havign a 4 character user with a lot of power that is on every system makes em much easier to hack
<carlos82> erUSUL: i was do this
<mycosys> if they have to find username and pass it is much harder
<jsw_> erUSUL: I suppose this is system-wide and not per-filesystem or per-device?
<induz_> brontosaurusrex, only problem in Kdenlive is i have to shft between viewer and final monitor
<carlos82> but it dont show me the upgrade option
<erUSUL> jsw_: system wide yes
<jsw_> so since I have a mix of HDD and SSD I/O I guess I'll have to find out experimentally which works better for me
<bazhang> carlos82, you on LTS?
<Docfxit> After installing doublecmd with root I get the same error: error while loading shared libraries: libhal.so.1
<induz_> brontosaurusrex, I dont know how can i get both viewer and project display working on kdenlive
<ohsix> it really is moot though, sudo -s gets your a root shell with your credentials and sudo's gr8stuff
<carlos82> erUSUL: i have this config before
<j1tters> exit
<jsw_> Is there anything special I should do when re-partitioning and re-mkfsing to make sure currently used blocks are free'd in the SSD?
<bazhang> carlos82, what version of ubuntu
<carlos82> erUSUL: but i was change to normal and reload the packages lists
<carlos82> bazhang: i have 10.04 and i want to upgrade to 10.10
<MrFricks> mycosys: i'm not paranoid about security like many people
<ohsix> jsw_: unless your device supports discard you cab;t do that anyways
<erUSUL> jsw_: it should be possible to sdo it per device in /sys/block/sdN/queue/scheduler iirc
<bazhang> carlos82, check show all available upgrades, its set not to show until the next lts which is 12.04
<itaylor57> ActionParsnip: the subtley of the design is lost on many
<jsw_> ohsix: It is an OCZ Vertex II and the marketing materials say it has TRIM support.  I added discard,noatime to /etc/fstab and re-mounted
<carlos82> bazhang: im expect the option to upgrade to 10.10
<mamece2> i cant boot ubuntu 10.04 32 bit. a message appears: ubuntu is running in low graph mode, it never boots GUI. ctrl+alt+F7 brings tht modprobe vboxfailed
<ohsix> jsw_: and its just an optimization opportunity for thefirmwarel you don't actually need to do it
<bazhang> carlos82, so set it in synaptic
<carlos82> bazhang: changing from lts to normal releases
#ubuntu 2011-02-20
<bazhang> carlos82, then it will show once you update
<Mike__> hi. I have a problem with my vncserver. i found a config what i have copyed to /etc/init.d/vncserver. Then i typed update-rc.d vncserver defaults. When i run from terminal /etc/init.d/vncserver start, than everything works fine. I can connect to server, i can start programs, etc... But when i reboot, and the server starts automatically, then when i connect to the server i can't start programs or anyting. So what can be the problem ?
<ohsix> jsw_: that tells the fs driver it can discard/trim; the formatting apps work with raw storage and wont
<carlos82> bazhang: how can i do that?
<JeffCBR> How do I force changes to inetd.conf to take effect without rebooting?
<jsw_> ohsix: Do you mind to explain why?  My understanding was the SSD controller won't know that blocks have been free'd unless the OS advises it of that
<ActionParsnip> itaylor57: i guess
<erUSUL> JeffCBR: restart the inetd daemon
<carlos82> bazhang: can you show me the your sources.list file?
<jsw_> so you're saying that discard is helpful with the running filesystem, but when I do mkfs (again) I won't have to do anything special to make sure it frees the currently allocated blocks?
<ohsix> jsw_: because you don't gain mych from it; especially when you're just going to immediately overwrite a lot of it
<bazhang> carlos82, they are all set to maverick currently. no need to manually configure them
<induz_> brontosaurusrex, is that gerlitzen video is edited on kdenlive?/
<Andrada> http://bux4ad.com/_2ba3a196.htm
<carlos82> bazhang: but the update-manager dont show me anything about upgrade !!!
<brontosaurusrex> induz_, :) nope, i think the friend shoot that with some phone and trimmed with adobe
<JeffCBR> erUSUL: Is it called something other than inetd?
<bazhang> carlos82, close synaptic
<AegisX> Does anyone use GnomeDo?
<bazhang> carlos82, then alt f2 update-manager -c
<carlos82> bazhang: ok... synaptic closed
<carlos82> bazhang: running command
<AegisX> (I'm on a productivity binge :p)
<brontosaurusrex> AegisX, i did, now replaced with kupfer
<erUSUL> JeffCBR: xinietd? but xinetd has other conf file/dir
<AegisX> brontosaurusrex: How do you find them?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | AegisX
<ubottu> AegisX: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: Good point haha
<AegisX> ActionParsnip: Will keep it in mind.
<carlos82> bazhang: the "-c" options actually put the update-manager to work
<carlos82> bazhang: this show me the upgrade option now
<Chipzzz> Doxfixit: try typing "locate libhal.so.1" in a terminal
<bazhang> carlos82, thats good then
<carlos82> bazhang: thanks a lot !!!
<brontosaurusrex> AegisX, ? they have shortcuts to show up on a good day, kupfer has a bad day today i notice....
<carlos82> thanks community !!!
<Mike__> hi. I have a problem with my vncserver. i found a config what i have copyed to /etc/init.d/vncserver. Then i typed update-rc.d vncserver defaults. When i run from terminal /etc/init.d/vncserver start, than everything works fine. I can connect to server, i can start programs, etc... But when i reboot, and the server starts automatically, then when i connect to the server i can't start programs or anyting. So what can be the problem ?
<carlos82> good bye
<Docfxit> Chipzzz, I get a command prompt with no errors.
<AegisX> brontosaurusrex: I mean to say, do you find them useful?
<cbacelar> hey! i need to configure the wireless device on my dell mini 10. can anyone help me?
<Chipzzz> then it is missing...
<ugliefrog> I used to enjoy watching the buffered flash videos from the tmp dir....now they are no longer there...where have they been moved too
<induz_> brontosaurusrex, that lightworks is for windows
<bazhang> cbacelar, whats the chipset; lspci in terminal to paste.ubuntu.com
<JeffCBR> erUSUL: Ok, maybe this question is below this channel, but does Ubuntu use inetd.conf?
<brontosaurusrex>  induz_ forget it, ok, i dont feel like explaining again
<Docfxit> Chipzzz, I'm running on a usb thumbdrive.  Does Ubuntu know to write all changes to the persistant partition?
<Chipzzz> Docfixit: type "apt-get install --reinstall libhal1"
<ohsix> ugliefrog: what browser were you using? i don't know of one that puts them there :O
<Chipzzz> Docfixit: sorry... type "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libhal1"
<brontosaurusrex> AegisX, i think a person actually needs a 3 way navigation: a. menus with sections like internet/xchat, b. some sort of nice looking buttons (think launcy) c. kupfer
<azizLIGHTS> for ssh keys how come u put ur public key onto the server? why dont you get the server's public key to keep on your machine?
<ugliefrog> ohsix, Im using chrome
<brontosaurusrex> AegisX, then you can extend kupfer with tracker if you have resources
<AegisX> brontosaurusrex: Good answer haha. I'll give them both a look.
<brontosaurusrex> AegisX, or use termianl or somethink like catfish
<brontosaurusrex> *terminal
<Jordan_U> ugliefrog: They're still stored in /tmp, sort of. They are unlinked immediately after being created. This script will "undelete" the flv files: http://pastebin.com/W7jGmM4r
<Docfxit> Chipzzz, It said 1 newly installed.
<AegisX> brontosaurusrex: Gotcha.
<Chipzzz> Docfixit: it should run now
<ohsix> ugliefrog: well it sounds like they changed the behaviour of the browser, you'll have to talk to them
<ugliefrog> ohsix, :)
<AegisX> Another thing; is it possible to hide the connected/quit messages on xchat?
<drc> AegisX: yes
<AegisX> I've checked the settings; can't seem to find it.
<jsw_> azizLIGHTS: You'll have to read about how public-key cryptography works to really understand, but the short answer is that the "public" key is what is used to verify that the other party really has posession of its matching "private" key.  And you do actually get the ssh server's public key on your machine in .ssh/known_hosts so you know the server is not being "spoofed" :)
<Chipzzz> Docfixit: I would assume the changes will be persistant on the thumb drive
<cbacelar> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu.com/569404
<mamece2> i cant boot ubuntu 10.04 32 bit. a message appears: ubuntu is running in low graph mode, it never boots GUI. ctrl+alt+F7 brings tht modprobe vboxfailed
<AegisX> drc: How would I go about it?
<drc> AegisX: I show channels as tabsso...rightclick on the channel tab...Settings
<mufasis> what do i need to use putty to get into ubuntu server from a remote location?
<cbacelar> bazhang oops.. this is wrong
<AegisX> drc: Ah! Thank you
<cbacelar> sorry
<bazhang> cbacelar, that looks like the vbox
<derek_> Hey, I am trying to unrar a file in Ubuntu 10.10 AMD64, but I can't find a good GUI to do that with. can I have any help?
<drc> AegisX: drove me carzy for a while until someone showed me...so many joins/parts
<r000t> Hello! When I purchased a VPS, it came with a /64 IPv6 block. I don't know if any of the addresses were assigned to the machine. ifconfig shows the block, but I can't use ping6 outside of ::1. How do I check to see if an address was assigned, and how do I allow it to use IPv6? The server is Ubuntu Server 10.04
<AegisX> drc: Haha tell me about it
<Chipzzz> mamece2: is it the host or a virtual machine that won't boot?
<hilarie> Hey, YOU, yeah, YOU, YOU seem smarter then me, could you review this for a moment, and tell me why CPU Frequency Scaler isn't giving me 100mhz speedtests like this reports? http://paste.ubuntu.com/569398/
<mamece2> chipzzz is the host machine
<Docfxit> Chipzzz, When I run it I get an error with lots of lines that start with Start watching.
<itaylor57> !rar | derek_
<ubottu> derek_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<derek_> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<derek_> itaylor57: thanks bro
<Chipzzz> mamece2: press space while the machine boots and select recovery mode & failsafe graphics when the choices are offered
<K|nG> Can someone help me how i Can open PORT 80 on my debain
<r000t> My eth0 has a inet and inet6 address. The inet6 is a /64 block. How do I allow programs to bind to a v6 address?
<Chipzzz> K|nG: are you running a server?
<itaylor57> derek_: np
<derek_> itaylor57: not a gui though... damn
<Docfxit> Chipzzz, The next line says: Cannot get device list  (only when you get a chance.  I realize you are busy)
<K|nG> Chipzzz: Yeahh
<Chipzzz> K|nG: a firewall?
<cbacelar> bazhang yes.. i was wrong.. sorry.. the network controller is Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY ...  it's without internet..
<K|nG> Chipzzz: yeahh Wanna Open my port 80
<mamece2> can someone help me with partitions?
<azizLIGHTS> what do i need to get from teh server (ssh keys wise) in order to be able to passwordless login from windows using putty client
<Chipzzz> Docfxit: are you starting it as root? i.e. (gksudo doublecmd)
<uRock> 420
<vale_> hey there
<Chipzzz> K|nG: which firewall?
<vale_> i've got a problem installing ubuntu from usb
<brontosaurusrex>  azizLIGHTS the theory http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/152 , dunno if you can do that with putty
<dtcummin> I installed Ubuntu-Desktop on a Server installation with "sudo aptitude  install --without-recommends ubuntu-desktop" and now I would like to install all of the recommends. How can I do this?
<vale_> installation get stuck
<vale_> neither 10.04 nor 10.10
<vale_> why?
<b__> azizLIGHTS, i guess you  can http://www.blindhog.net/linux-ssh-passwordless-login-with-putty/
<uRock> vale_, what is going wrong with the installs?
<Docfxit> Chipzzz, When I start it as root I don't get the error.  It also doesn't run.
<Chipzzz> Docfxit: lol... are there any error messages?
<vale_> uRock: i get into the live mode, launch installing and installation stops at third step
<Docfxit> Chipzzz, no error messages.
<vale_> no, error messages
<vale_> no er mess
<vale_> tried with 10.04 but still the same
<drc> AegisX: PM?
<vale_> however,live mode works well
<Chipzzz> Docfxit: try typing "locate doublecmd" and when you get the full path, type that
<r000t> I'm trying to connect to an IPv6 address, but I get a "network is unreachable" error
<uRock> That is weird
<r000t> Any way to add the IPv6 block to things I can connect through?
<vale_> is there another way to install ubuntu?
<vale_> fro network?
<vale_> from
<Mike__> hi. I have a problem with my vncserver. i found a config what i have copyed to /etc/init.d/vncserver. Then i typed update-rc.d vncserver defaults. When i run from terminal /etc/init.d/vncserver start, than everything works fine. I can connect to server, i can start programs, etc... But when i reboot, and the server starts automatically, then when i connect to the server i can't start programs or anyting. So what can be the problem ?
<Chipzzz> Docfxit: (precede the full path with gksudo, of course)
<vale_> i'm re-installing ubuntu because i've done something wrong with grep
<vale_> if could be possible fix it...
<induz_> brontosaurusrex, that Opensource is Not opensource
<Docfxit> Locate doublecmd comes back with a cmd line and nothing else.
<StepNjump> Can anyone tell me how to log everything that comes through my screen on x chat unto my hda?
<r000t> I have a /64 block listed in my ifconfig for eth0. How do I set it up so irssi, unreal, lynx, ping6, etc, can use it?
<StepNjump> actionparsnip: yep clamav works great
<StepNjump> actionparsnip: i even installed klamav frontend
<n2diy> I can't start Firefox, I'm told it is already running, I ran killall firefox, and deleted all the lock and .parentlock files, but it still won't start. Same thing for Seamonkey?
<JeffCBR> I'm trying to understand my new Ubuntu system and having some trouble. I understand that, in Linux, /etc/inetd.conf will start things when the machine boots up, and that there is a way force it to be reexecuted without rebooting, but I can seem to find anything consistent.
<uRock> n2diy, log out and back in again
<mikeliss> Anybody here have the default my.cnf file for MySQL on 10.04?
<Jordan_U> JeffCBR: No, inetd is for configuring services to start on demand.
<mikeliss> Or know where to find it?
<JeffCBR> I see.
<Jordan_U> JeffCBR: What is your end goal?
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: sweet
<uRock> mikeliss, it should be a hidden file in /home
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: you can cron the command to scan so if the system is on it will scan regularly
<hilarie> Okay, http://library.gnome.org/users/cpufreq-applet/stable/cpufreq-applet-prefs.html.en Doesn't tell me... I want more options on scaling my CPU, right now it only gives me 25 50 and 100%
<mufasis> what do i need installed on my ubuntu server to use putty to remotely connect?
<vale_> sotty
<uRock> mufasis, you don't need putty
<vale_> sorry
<ohsix> mufasis: openssh
<vale_> as i was saying, is there a way to fix grep?
<cbacelar> bazhang ?
<mufasis> i need the openssh package on ubuntu correct and if im using a windows machine to log on i can use putty right>
<JeffCBR> Jordan_U: To learn to operate my system better. I had talkd enabled in inetd.conf and now I've commented it out, so I want to force the changes without rebooting.
<mufasis> ?
<albertogarcia197> After install openssh, you can connect with: ssh user@host
<ohsix> uRock: chances are that doesn't really matter & doesnt answer his question anyways
<mikeliss> uRock, Nope, don't see it there.
<vale_> or the boot loader, whatever the name...
<azizLIGHTS> mufasis: u want this? http://www.blindhog.net/linux-ssh-passwordless-login-with-putty/
<overclucker> mufasis: openssh-server package
<JeffCBR> uRock: Were you suggesting another SSH client? I use PuTTY on Windows.
<Jordan_U> vale_: What needs fixing about grep?
<Chipzzz> Docfxit: I'm out of ideas, but here's a link to the doublecmd forum... maybe there's some help there: http://doublecmd.sourceforge.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=5
<uRock> JeffCBR, this isn't a WIndows channel
<uRock> JeffCBR, he/she didn't say they were on WIndows
<CarlFK> vale_: grub
<vale_> Jordan_U: when i turn on pc, it simply gets on loop and reboot over and over
<jenia> How do I configure gnome, so that it starts in compiz mode instead of me starting it every time, when I load gnome? I don't want to start it after gnome loads by some means, but I need the gnome to load already with compiz.
<JeffCBR> uRock: You're right. I shouldn't have assumed that.
<Jordan_U> vale_: What do you see when you boot?
<JeffCBR> mufasis: Are you trying to connect from Windows?
<uRock> nah assume as you will, my assumption may had been wrong
<vale_> nothing, just the first bios screen
<ohsix> jenia: open the appearance applet in system -> preferences, set it to extra or custom
<vale_> you know, that one with company name
<CarlFK> vale, that is not "nothing" ;/
<Docfxit> Chipzzz, Thank you very much for all your help.
<CarlFK> vale_: what else don't you see :)
<uRock> ohsix, says all of my advice is wrong anyway, so I'll just sit back and shut up
<r000t> What do I add to /etc/network/interfaces to use my IPv6 address?
<jenia> ohsix: I have to do it every time I reboot, what config do I need to change, so it stays.
<StepNjump> actionparsnip: what is the verbose on that? because I tried man clamav. No manual entry for clamav
<vale_> just that screen, and then pc reboot over and over
<JeffCBR> uRock: You were assuming he ask what ssh client in Ubuntu to use?
<ohsix> jenia: exactly what i just said
<mufasis> yeah sorry guys im using windows to connect
<CarlFK> vale_: hold down the shift key - you should get a grub menu
<mufasis> just wanted to make sure i need openssh server on the ubuntu
<lastm> Evolution -- not prompting for pgp pass phrase upon receipt of encrypted email.  Any hints?
<vale_> so, if i could fix grub it would be great
<Chipzzz> Drfxit: are you still here?
<JeffCBR> mufasis: You do. It's not installed by default on the Desktop version.
<jenia> ohsix: Exactly what you just said, I have to do every time I reboot, what config file do I need to change, so it stays.
<vale_> CarlFK: sorry, do you mean the second key from left bottom?
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: man clamscan
<CarlFK> vale_: in think so - the one that makes a an A
<Chipzzz> Docfxit: if you are still here, I found this, which might help: http://ubuntu.se/archive/index.php/t-14899.html?s=edd5884cb0c89b448ad2bd9807bf1b87
<StepNjump> oh!!!
<vale_> CarlFK: lol, got it XD
<thunkee> vale_: if yoe are able to press esc and see grub configuration have a lokk there ... with a install cd you boot an installed system
<overclucker> JeffCBR: when did they start doing that?
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: remember to run: sudo freshclam       first. adding the clam av ppa will give you newer defs and engine
<vale_> i'll get it a try
<vale_> give me 5 min
<vale_> later!
<CarlFK> g luck
<r000t> Are any of my messages visible?
<StepNjump> actionparsnip ahaha these *nix guys are funny... freshclam! lol
<StepNjump> tnx!
<JeffCBR> overclucker: Sorry, doing what?
<CarlFK> r000t: yep
<r000t> OK.... so I assume nobody here knows how to configure IPv6
<overclucker> JeffCBR: you mentioned that ubuntu desktop includes openssh-server by default now
<CarlFK> r000t: quite posible.
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: makes sense :)
<JeffCBR> overclucker: No, I said it doesn't. At least I tried to.
<os11> Does Ubuntu prefer GNU/Linux?
<os11> Or just Linux?
<StepNjump> actionparsnip: Makes me hungry though!
<r000t> os11, they're the same
<aeon-ltd> os11: err wut?
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade; sudo freshclam
<overclucker> JeffCBR: ah, never mind, i missread what you said
<thunkee> os11: gnu/linux means linux kernel + gnu tools ... so almost every distri is gnu linux
<os11> Yeah but it's not like all GNU tools are LINKED.
<os11> They are only LOOSELY linked by the same LICENSE, no?
<os11> That's like saying Creative Commons is an OS!
<StepNjump> actionparsnip: Thanks! I'm ddoing it now. How do you know all these commands?
<JeffCBR> Usually, when people say Linux they are referring to GNU/Linux.
<ohsix> oh boy, this again :D
<Lint01> take that s..t elsewhere please
<overclucker> os11: dems fightin' werds
<ohsix> os11: ubuntu uses "Ubuntu" as their trademarked identity
<hilarie> Okay, really, I have googled this to death http://paste.ubuntu.com/569398/ Doesn't line 26 power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate
<hilarie>  mean that I should be able to change my processor speeds in 100mhz steps?
<os11> But they do use Linux source code
<os11> The kernel, a CORE part of the OS
<ohsix> os11: the linux kernel images have just linux in the name
<vale_> nothing happened :(
<n2diy> uRock, didn't work, I even restarted, but Firefox won't play
<os11> ohsix: Good.
<os11> It should stay that way.
<CarlFK> vale_: what does nothing mean this time?
<os11> GNU is aggressively free software
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<os11> !ot
<ohsix> os11: this is offtopic, you should probably argue somewhere else, canonical might have a position statement on that, but i haven't seen it and i don't represent them
<vale_> i've also tried "boot from first HD" from a live usb, but nothing happened too
<jenia> What config file do I need to change, so that gnome starts with compiz instead of metacity. When I enable special effects it reverts back to metacity as soon as I reboot. I don't want to start it from within gnome after it loads by some gnome application autostart or compiz-fusion-icon, because it's suboptimal, since it switches to compiz after metacity loads. I want it to load directly into...
<jenia> ...compiz. It used to work before. I did something a while ago and can't figure out how to change it back.
<mufasis> just another quick question, i have two packages in the form of .deb files that i need to install, they are already on my server, how do i install them with all their dependencies etc?
<thunkee> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lint01> mufasis, manually, dpkg do not track dependencies
<vale_> CarlFK: that the grub didn't appeared
<os11> !enter | the_drow
<ubottu> the_drow: please see above
<StepNjump> actionparsnip: yep, the fresh clams are in the boat.. daily.cld is up to date (version: 12734, sigs: 47803, f-level: 58, builder: guitar)
<overclucker> mufasis: dkkg -i package.deb
<StepNjump> Thank you a million!
<mufasis> will that include dependencies?
<JeffCBR> How can I force the changed to /etc/inetd.conf without a reboot?
<Lint01> mufasis, no
<os11> I don't know.
<CarlFK> vale_: did it reboot like before?
<Lint01> IT´S NOT DPKG WORK
<vale_> yes
<os11> Will this channel support Linux Mint?
<mufasis> how do i include dependencies?
<IdleOne> os11: no
<StepNjump> So much easier than windoze, click here and then do you see this icon at the top right a little bit lower than the other icon there. What color is your page? What do you see at the top? ah gosh! I hate that stuff!
<os11> IdleOne: It is a subset of Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> os11: it is not Ubuntu. they have their own channel
<IdleOne> !mintsupport > os11
<ubottu> os11, please see my private message
<vale_> best thing, is i can't reinstall ubuntu from usb
<Lint01> fragmentation is a bane of linux
<CarlFK> ubottu: !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<StepNjump> So much easier than windoze, click here and then do you see this icon at the top right a little bit lower than the other icon there. What color is your page? What do you see at the top? ah gosh! I hate that stuff! actionparsnip
<Guest5014> Hello...  I was wondering, is there a way I can get the battery indicator app to not display my cell phone charge when my iphone is connected?
<ohsix> os11: mint is a hack job, not a subset
<mufasis> i got it
<Lint01> StepNjump, can you make sence just for a change?
<mufasis> sudo dpkg -i --force-depends *.deb
<Chipzzz> mufasis: if you're worried about dependencies, run sudo apt-get check
<StepNjump> actionparsnip: That's why I liked DOS and VMS back in the 80's... This stuff is great. I don't have much of a photographic memory unfortunately
<cynical> ohsix: I dunno, I kind of like mint
<vale_> CarlFK: any idea?
<Lint01> mufasis, that will just ignore dependencies, not INSTALL them
<StepNjump> Lint01, you should learn to type first!
<CarlFK> vale_: what happened to break things?
<JeffCBR> How can I force the changed to /etc/inetd.conf without a reboot?
<IdleOne> JeffCBR: source /etc/inetd.conf I think will work
<vale_> CarlFK: by mistake, i pressed F4 and entered on recovery mode. when I realised i pressed the wrong key, i reeboted pc and KA-BOOM!
<mamece2> well nobody could help me with my problem, i should reinstall everything, can somebody help me do a backup of my stuff?
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: thats why man pages exist ;)
<zosky> /etc/apache2/sites-available/default = <VirtualHost *:80>, so i made a copy (http://zosky.pastebin.com/KsVmkCi3) used a2ensite to activate and restarted apache... but it will not respond on localhost:85 ? help please
<vale_> the infinite oblivion of loop
<JeffCBR> IdleOne: What's that supposed to do?
<CarlFK> vale_: that should not have caused what you have now
<seagullarity> I'm having just the worst time calibrating my new touchscreen....I'm running Ubuntu 8.10...does anybody know if I should go the route of xorg.conf, or HAL, or udev?
<IdleOne> JeffCBR: as I understand it reloads the file so the new values are used. but I am honestly not certain
<JeffCBR> IdleOne: Tried it. No dice.
<vale_> but just a moment before all worked perfectly, and a moment after all went wrong
<StepNjump> actionparsnip: yeah but for a newbie... it's not easy even with the man pages. Often times it doesn't work. Either I don't use the right switch or something else goes wrong. I will get used to it! I found it easier in DCL under VMS
<ActionParsnip> seagullarity: intrepid isn't supported
<mycosys> jeffcbr sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<IdleOne> JeffCBR: I know when I source ~/.bashrc it works
<seagullarity> you mean in this channel?
<CarlFK> vale_: my advice: boot from a live cd, mount the drive, see if you can see your data.  if so, figure out how to back it up., then reinstall.
<seagullarity> ohhh, I get it .... this is an official channel, sorry
<ActionParsnip> seagullarity: anywhere, its EOL and dead
<OY1R> Q why does Ubuntu open firefox when i press Alt Gr ?
<milamber> !8.10 | seagullarity
<ubottu> seagullarity: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<vale_> CarlFK: data are not a problem, HD is empty
<ActionParsnip> OY1R: do you have a shortcut to run the browser?
<JeffCBR> How does the Internet Superserver work in Ubuntu?
<boxybrown> when you perform a tasksel install, it brings up a curses display
<mycosys> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<boxybrown> is there a way to cancel this?
<vale_> CarlFK: the problem is I can't install ubuntu
<TitanShadow> Sorry to repost here but, does anyone know how to tell the indicator battery icon to not display the iphone charge level?
<boxybrown> ie is there a way to cancel a tasksel install
<vale_> installation stops at third step
<StepNjump> actionparsnip: Your help is invaluable here on this channel inDEED.
<boxybrown> ctrl-c doesnt do anything
<seagullarity> I get it....I'm running linuxmce, so that's my lot in life
<CarlFK> vale_: ppfft.  then reinstall.  way easier than trying to figure out how to fix. ... why can't reinstall?
<seagullarity> thank you
<OY1R> ActionParsnip, turned out i did but i did not put it there, i removed it.
<StepNjump> actionparsnip: How can a normal human would have found that for the man page for clamav is clamscan! They are not make it easy at times.
<ActionParsnip> seagullarity: linuxmce isn't supported here
<Senjai> StepNjump, welcome to linux
<vale_> have the same problem both 10.04 and 10.10
<K-Rich> Can anyone tell me the very first script ran when a user logs in from GDM ?
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: thats why clamtk and klamscan (or whatever kde uses) exists
<thunkee> StepNjump: try apropos
<hilarie> Could someone please take 10 secounds and explain to me if http://paste.ubuntu.com/569398/ tells me if there are, will, could be, if its at all possible, to scale my processor, in speedsteps, other then, 25, 50, and 100% without using my bios, or if this is the wrong thing to look at, please tell me that too, I have been googling this for hours, the only information available, is for when it wasn't a default to let you change stuff with CPU FR
<hilarie> EQ monitor, etc etc, I don't want to overclock, I just need a bit more control over my CPU
<JeffCBR> There is no inetd in /etc/init.d/... also no inetd process in ps -ef
<OY1R> do i have to restart in order for keyboard shortcuts to take effect ?
<vale_> CarlFK: so, i think fix grub is the easier way
<vale_> isn't it?
<jsw_> hilarie: My CPU speed also only scales to those clock rates.  I don't see why this is a big problem.
<CarlFK> vale_: if it was, you would have done it by now.  if the installer can't install it, I have no idea how either
<hilarie> Jsw_ My laptop overheats at 100%, but stays quite cool at 50%, would like to tweak in-between,
<jsw_> I have the AMD Athlon II X6.  No clue if this is a CPU-specific thing but perhaps that will help you
<KM0201> how do you make small adjustments in alsamixer (it goes from 0-50, then 50-100... how would i set it at say, 35, or 65
<ohsix> hilarie: set the thermal trip point properly
<CarlFK> vale_: what happens when you try to install ?
<StepNjump> senjai: lol, thunkee thanks I will give that a try. Ok actionparsnip. I take notes here so you don't have to repeat yourself. I will learn, I will learn!
<hilarie> Thermal Trip point?
<JeffCBR> mycosys: There is no inetd in /etc/init.d/... also no inetd process in ps -ef
<vale_> CarlFK: installation just let me wait for the eternity at third step
<vale_> it doesn't go ahead
<jacky> hello
<boxybrown> exit
<rocco> hi
<CarlFK> vale_: do you have a mix of ide and sata or something?
<ohsix> hilarie: yea, sometimes its not set right from the bios, but you can set it to an appropriate temperature and force it to throttle when it hits it
<JeffCBR> vale_: Is it the step where you select your username and password?
<vale_> i don't know, how can i see it?
<itaylor57> Senjai: "Welcome to linux" (or is it GNU/linux?) LOL
<vale_> JeffCBR: no, the timezone step
<Senjai> itaylor57, whatever, lol
<hilarie> ohsix, I don't want to throttle my processor due to heat, ubuntu handles that wonderfully, kicking me down to 25% if I stay at 100% for to long.
<hilarie> What I want to do, is see if I can run at 60% without dropping down to 25, then possible 65
<hilarie> etc
<CarlFK> vale_: boot from live cd, system, admin, disk manager
<vale_> i've also tried ultilex without success
<mycosys> jeffcbr - update-inetd
<vale_> CarlFK: ok
<vale_> CarlFK: actually, i'm typing from that pc
<ohsix> hilarie: if it is dropping down to lower cpu speeds then theres probably nothing to do; and increasing them would only waste power
<vale_> with a live distro on usb
<hilarie> ohsix, its dropping down due to heat reasons...
<henry952> whats a good free x rated site??
<vale_> disk is an ATA samsung etc...
<vale_> port 1 of SATA host adapter
<hilarie> !ot henry952
<CarlFK> vale_: so just one disk?
<vale_> yes
<vale_> 4 partitions
<induz> finally i am on kbuntu from ubuntu
<CarlFK> vale_: any usb sticks or memory cards plugged in?
<induz> Kbuntu KDE is a lot better in terms of look
<vale_> CarlFK: yes, the usb where is loaded ubuntu right now
<CarlFK> vale_: or phone?  my laptop wont[ boot if my phone is plugged in. I think it is trying to boot from my phone
<ohsix> induz: bzzzt
<henry952> whats runs better on netbooks ubuntu or win xp???
<induz> how can i make fonts of application/documents small and sharp
<vale_> when i try to reboot, there's anything plugged on
<JeffCBR> mycosys: Did not have the expected results.
<kty1104> hello
<ActionParsnip> induz: that is speculative and not concrete
<r000t> Ubuntu has a major bug which prevents it from using IPv6
<mycosys> read its man dude - using it forces inetd to reload inetd.comf
<kty1104> is it possible that there is no bash file in bin folder?
<ohsix> induz: well you're asking how to setup kde now, you should probably find a kubuntu channel
<mycosys> no it doedsnt r000t
<thunkee> henry952: www.x.org http://lifehacker.com/#!5471394/five-best-netbook-operating-systems
<henry952> ty ty
<kty1104> is it possible that there is no bash file in bin folder? please help T.T...
<induz> ohsix, i have KDE now working so far
<chrislu5tic> hi there
<r000t> Well mycosys it seems nobody here knows how to configure it, and Ubuntu is refusing to use the address listed in ifconfig... or any address for that matter!
<induz> It took me a while to migrate from gnome to KDE/
<chrislu5tic> i have a problem
<mycosys> induz - there is a dpi setting somewhere iirc
<induz> do i have to change the cahnelle for KDE
<induz>  i thought its a part of ubuntu
<vale_> CarlFK: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html could this help me?
<induz> iirc??
<CarlFK> vale_: try the alternate install.  if it hangs on looking at your disk, hit Alt-F4 which shows a log so you can see what it is stuck on.  that should help figure out what needs to be done.  or it will work, and thats good too
<Niglop> when i play movies i get a flickering pink line at the bottom?
<JeffCBR> mycosys: I read the man page. The problem I believe lies in the fact that there is no inetd process.
<ActionParsnip> Niglop: got latest updates, w32codecs and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<JeffCBR> mycosys: And I think that is an Ubuntu issue.
<ActionParsnip> Niglop: does it happen in all players
<Niglop> yes
<kty1104> I downloaded ubuntu kernel Image and I mount it but there is no bash!
<JeffCBR> mycosys: I could just kill inetd if there was an inetd process.
<vale_> CarlFK: just let me the time to translate what you've typed ;)
<ohsix> Niglop: ati video card?
<ActionParsnip> Niglop: yes to which!?
<Niglop> ActionParsnip» yes it happens in all ohsix radeon
<chrislu5tic> please help. in ubuntu software center it says items cannot be installed or removed until the package catalogue is repaired.. do you want to repair it now? once update manager has finished repairs you can chose it and return to the store.... but after that after I try to repair it it says it cannot repairt it
<ActionParsnip> Niglop: there was 2 questions..
<chrislu5tic> could not remove
<induz> mycosys, under what category, please
<ActionParsnip> Niglop: ok and the first..
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: what we have here is a trend!
<Niglop> doing that now
<induz> but now Kdenlive looks good
<vale_> CarlFK: alternate doesn't work too
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: trend?
<r000t> Can anybody here tell me how to configure a static IPv6 from a /64 listed in ifconfig?
<CarlFK> vale_: but alt lets you alt-f4 to see what it is stuck on.
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: this fellow and last nights fellow with the video port problems
<Niglop> brb
<chrislu5tic> i have a problem with my ubuntu software centre.  please help
<Aikar> how can i make ubuntu not go to sleep when another computer is accessing shares over Samba?
<chrislu5tic> ....
<cardamon> chrislu5tic: What's the problem? They're easier to solve when we know what they are.  Otherwise, my best advice is to slowly step away from the keyboard, and do not make eye contact.  They take that as a sign of a aggression.
<chrislu5tic> i have a serious problemmm
<astarte> is there a way to get remote desktop in ubuntu desktop to run before login
<vale_> CarlFK: i've just opened /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jacky> I have a problem for "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<vale_> it's empty :S
<ohsix> Aikar: thats a really good question, i don't know that you can; but i'm sure you should file a feature request bug and ask
<chrislu5tic> u8buntu software center saysitems canbnot be installed or removed until the package catalogue is repaired... but when i go to repair it... it cannot do it
<CarlFK> vale_: on my box: ls: cannot access /boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory
<kty1104> is it possible that there is no bash file in bin folder?  what am I suppose to do if I want to chroot to bin/bash?
<vale_> CarlFK: :S
<Aikar> ohsix: damn, i just finally got my htpc setup to send a WOL to my desktop when turned on, so i set my desktop to sleep now, but was watching a video and it died due to desktop went to sleep :(
<vale_> what a dork i am :S
<vale_> that is grub loader of live session
<chrislu5tic> it says the installation or removal of the package failed... and then just starts the process over again asking me to repair it
<twitch> chrislu5tic: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install -f" then "sudo apt-get update"
<jacky> I have a problem for "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."   why?
<CarlFK> vale_: something about your box is weird.  trying to fix it without understanding the problem is ... um.. weird.  so do something that gives us a clue what the problem is.
<thunkee> jacky: what graphic card?
<vale_> uhm
<jacky>  sorry  I don't know
<vale_> ?
<jacky> for Graphic card
<vale_> ok, next step
<jacky> my computer is I5 Intel processor
<vale_> this pc hasn't got a cd player, so i mut install ubuntu from usb
<vale_> must
<twitch> vale_: lspci -v |grep -i vga
<chrislu5tic> twitch i have no idea what that did
<rtdos> is there a program that'll play zzt games (from epic mega-games) ?
<induz> where can i set dpi
<vale_> when i try to install ubuntu from a usb, installation stops and won't go ahead
<mycosys> jeffcbr - seems it isnt installed by default - if you actually need it install xinetd
<jacky> ???
<vale_> twitch: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<mycosys> induz - iirc it is under display
<chrislu5tic> E: Unable to locate package f
<twitch> chrislu5tic: fixed broken install and updated your repo, now if you run update manager or synaptic it should work
<mycosys> been a while since i did it - run xfce on my server
<twitch> vale_: that's what graphics card u got
<hilarie> Anyone know of a current cpufreq-selector? sudo apt-get install cpufreq-selector gives me nothing, does anyone know of some alternative programs for that?
<induz> ok now its better
<rtdos> is there a program that'll play zzt games (from epic mega-games) ?
<induz> doesn this dpi setting is going too take away my memry
<vale_> twitch: ok, so?
<induz> i am on desktop not on laptop with no extra video card
<induz> so i have to be careful
<chrislu5tic> thanks twitch ,  but my ubuntu software centre still says one thing in progress and wont let me use it.. but im going to rebeoot and Ill be back
<twitch> vale_: ewps that was intended for jacky
<induz>  i am thankful to all of u for helping me to install KDE
<mycosys> no induz
<induz> especially mycosys
<mycosys> no prob induz
<vale_> twitch: no pro :)
<mycosys> welcome
<induz> without u guys it wont be possible for me
<induz> now my kdenlive appears better
<r000t> How do I assign an IPv6 static address from my /64 block?
<schock> do i need to be in a certain directory to run update-initramfs?
<mycosys> rly good to know we can help - ur thanks is appreciated induz
<twitch> schock: no
<induz> mycosys, i used to have thunderbird as my email, i dont see that here
<induz> i have to search maybe
<mycosys> induz - sudo aptitude install thunderbird
<JeffCBR> What are "universe" packages?
<mycosys> ina console
<schock> twitch: thanks. but then why am i getting no such file or directory...
<Niglop> ActionParsnip» got all that stuff you said, its still doing it
<twitch> !universe JeffCBR
<ohsix> induz: when you switch to kde they also expect you want to use everything kde, you'll have to locate the apps yow were using before
<schock> (im in round 2 of trying to install ubuntu10.10 on sony vaioz using http://www.adhocism.net/2010/11/installing-ubuntu-10-10-on-sony-vaio-vpc-z13m9eb/
<twitch> !universe | JeffCBR
<ubottu> JeffCBR: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<drc> rtdos: maybe DreamZZT ?
<Obamasmommas> Hey?
<Obamasmommas> any 1 there
<JeffCBR> !inetd
<twitch> schock: you putting sudo in front?
<rtdos> how can i find out which desktops i have installed and how to launch them? i have a friend who uses text based login and thinks he installed several different desktops but he is not sure which ones or how to launch them.
<rtdos> thanks drc.
<hilarie> How to uninstall a program, sudo apt-get install, whats the opposite?
<vale_> CarlFK: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page could this help me out?
<Obamasmommas> Can someone add me on skyp and help me set up my linux
<Obamasmommas> ?
<schock> twitch: yeah
<nertil> autoinstall hilarie
<nertil> autoremove sorry
<nertil> sudo apt-get autoremove
<hilarie> ty
<induz> ohsix, thanks for the clarification
<induz> i have to go back to Gnime now
<ohsix> hilarie: add a minus, apt-get install package-
<induz> but now I can re-log and getinto KDE
<twitch> schock: whats the output of whereis update-initramfs
<hilarie> ahh, ty
<Obamasmommas> Can someone plz help me gettingstarted on linux it wont let me boot from my disk it just goes to a blackscreen after the GUI HELP?!?!?!?!?!?
<mycosys> hilarie apt-get remove
<hilarie> hilarie@ebilKitty:~$ sudo apt-get cpufreqd-
<hilarie> E: Invalid operation cpufreqd-
<hilarie> Sorry to spam, but Installing this just bumped my processor up to 100%, and my laptop will fry itself soon lol
<r000t> Is there a way I can use ifdown ifup on a server I'm SSHing into through the interface I'm taking down? I've been rebooting it but there's gotta be a faster way
<edified> obamasmommas did you install linux and the grub bootloader correctler?
<schock> twitch: /usr/sbin/update-initframfs /usr/share/man/man8/update-initramfs.8.gz
<edified> *correctly
<vale_> quitting
<vale_> bye!
<Obamasmommas> Can someone add me on skype
<CarlFK> vale_: maybe.  it isn't what I would do but you are welcome to give it a shot
<con-man> I want to make one of my folders visible to windows computers.  I've shared it, mounted it, specified it in Samba but nothing.  What do?
<sexcopter> easy question, for ssh, how do I "state" the option "-L 5900:localhost:5900" in the ~/.ssh/config file? The ssh_config manpage is confusing me!
<Obamasmommas> Adam Fernet add me on skype
<twitch> hilarie: sudo apt-get remove cpufreqd
<Lolikzabijaka> may know where to download games for xbox1?
<hilarie> Was able to kill it in synamptec, thank you
<weissadam> hey folks, is there a way that i can get udev to run programs in the environment of the user that currently has an x session up on :0.0?
<hilarie> Rebooting hoping I get cpu speel control back
<cardamon> Hey guys, I've got a fresh install on an ancient machine, and I'm trying to trim the fat off the system.  It looks like it disabled gnome's compositing by default.
<chrislu5tic> hi tiwtch i am back.. i still have the same problem
<twitch> schock: well the program is there "update-initramfs" the cannot find file your telling it to update "update-initramfs -h"
<functor> rt2860 issues in 10.10, should i still do http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476007 ?
<aeon-ltd> cardamon: if you wanted slim, you should have started with server :)
<edified> obamasmommas  did you download a live cd?
<twitch> chrislu5tic: whats the error
<edified> obamasmommas as long as you download the ISO and then burn it onto a cd, you should be good.  Many distrobutions have automated installations that install linux on the partition that you want.
<schock> twitch thanks, i'm looking for one other possibility
<Obamasmommas> I am attempting to boot off a live dvd and i put backtrack iso on the disk... i get to the gui and once i try to boot it jst sits in a blackscreen for over 30mins.... i havent been able to boot abd this will be my fist boot...... PLZZZ HELP
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | Obamasmommas
<ubottu> Obamasmommas: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<cardamon> aeon-ltd: Wasn't aware that was an option.  Any way to grab it and install it from amount? No burner and this machine iso old it doesn't support booting to USB.
<Obamasmommas> Its the same when i try to boot ubuntu!!
<ActionParsnip> Obamasmommas: your distro isn't supported here
<con-man> apologies, I asked a question and rebooted not to see the answer.  I have mounted /dev/sdb1 to /media/, enabled sharing, added it to samba so everyone can see it, but still not visible
<hilarie> In attempting to get more control over my CPU frequency, I have now lost all of it, suggestions?
<con-man> on windows
<Jgilk1> i need some help getting a live wifi connection
<Obamasmommas> Ive also tried ubuntu and it did the same
<abstrakt> any idea what is likely to be causing a memory leak in gnome? or otherwise?
<abstrakt> ubuntu seems leaky :(
<mycosys> Obamasmommas try the failsafe option
<mycosys> at boot
<abstrakt> my memory just keeps eating up and eating up
<chrislu5tic> an error occurred please run pakcage manager on the right etc etc. error Broken count >0... this usually means you are running third party with dependencies.. or something it  says
<abstrakt> until the system monitor hits the top, it's like less than 5 or 10% cached memory
<cardamon> abstrakt: look at everything in top and a see what's hogging the memory.
<hilarie> @abstrakt you sure your not looking at the cache?
<abstrakt> mostly dark green (actual memory)
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: if you run: free -m   what is output, use a pastebin to give the output
<ohsix> abstrakt: leaks are a figment of your misinformation :] check memory use with smem, virtual address space growing is not a leak
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: exactly
<schock> twitch i think i forgot to dl one of the deb files
<gartral|cr48> what's the name of the program that takes a backup list of installed packages for quick recovery later?
<apox> Where does the gwibber save the files i got transfered to my pc ?
<hilarie> ActionParsnip Your smart... I broke my CPUFrequency Scaler
<apox> Cant find them anywhere :/
<ActionParsnip> !clone | gartral|cr48
<ubottu> gartral|cr48: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<abstrakt> well I'm talking about the "system monitor" applet, that you can put on your panels
<gartral|cr48> apox: /home/USER/Downloads
<abstrakt> by default, the "memory" indicator is dark and light green
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: never used it dude, sorry
<chrislu5tic> an error occurred please run pakcage manager on the right etc etc. error Broken count >0... this usually means you are running third party with dependencies.. or something it says
<hilarie> It unbroke itself, and I am not going to argue with it!
<abstrakt> dark for "real" and light for "cache"
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: if you give the output, we can advise
<gartral|cr48> ActionParsnip: aptitude isn't part of ubuntu anymore.
<ActionParsnip> !info aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager (terminal interface only). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 2217 kB, installed size 6612 kB
<ActionParsnip> gartral|cr48: it is
<bazhang> gartral|cr48, sure it is
<abstrakt> well I'm not back to full memory again, yet, I can tell you what I saw in htop
<apox> Nope, they arent there :/
<abstrakt> cuz I checked that already
<abstrakt> 1 sec
<ohsix> gartral|cr48: incorrect; it's not included in the livecd image anymore
<twitch> chrislu5tic: when you run sudo apt-get update .. do you get any errors or do they all download fine?
<ActionParsnip> gartral|cr48: just because its not ni a default install, doesn't mean it doesn't exist
<gartral|cr48> ActionParsnip: by "Part of ubuntu" i meant installed by default.
<ActionParsnip> gartral|cr48: no, the apps in the repos which are not default are also "in ubuntu"
<bazhang> gartral|cr48, not important. you can install it if you wish
<abstrakt> this is what's eating all my memory (so it seems) /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-ziejEE/database -nolisten tcp
<chrislu5tic> twitch: they all download fin
<chrislu5tic> fine
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip: ^
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip: let me run free -m, one sec
<Jgilk1> can i get some assistance assistance with ubuntu netbook... new to linux have patritioned drive and installed along side windows 7 every thing formes and functions but i cant get it to detect my wireless internet :?
<twitch> chrislu5tic: does "sudo apt-get install -f" complete fine?
<ohsix> abstrakt: ok, X maps the memory of your video card into its address space, a large part of it isn't actually in use; compare to smem
<chrislu5tic> I was downloading things from play.deb when this occurred
<r000t> I need help configuring IPv6 on my VPS. The v6 block I was assigned, according to my setup email, is 2001:4830:131:a000::/64, but the v6 address under inet6 in ifconfig is fe80::250:56ff:fe98:8/64. How do I configure it so I can at least use ping6 without getting an error?
<schock> twitch ok it worked. i just didn't have all three packages before. thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Jgilk1: run:  sudo lshw -C network     you will see the wireless chip and you can find guides using that
<abstrakt> http://pastie.org/1584165 there's my output of free -m
<abstrakt> ohsix: ok well this is obviously something different though
<abstrakt> because my system becomes noticably laggy
<abstrakt> like just expanding folders in nautilus is really laggy and slow
<Jgilk1> actionparsnip how do i run that?
<twitch> schock: good stuff
<ohsix> abstrakt: post the output of smem, it can be a lot of things other than memory
<jenia> What config file do I need to change, so that gnome starts with compiz instead of metacity. When I enable special effects it reverts back to metacity as soon as I reboot. I don't want to start compiz from within gnome after it loads by application autostart or compiz-fusion-icon, because it switches to compiz after metacity loads. I want gnome to load directly into compiz. It used to work...
<timewriter> hi
<jenia> ...before. I did something a while ago that it stopped working and can't figure out how to change it back.
<mycosys> why the hell would they remove aptitude from the default install????????
<ohsix> mycosys: it is huge
<mycosys> is does much better dependancy resolution than apt
<ohsix> and default install = livecd image
<ActionParsnip> Jgilk1: in a terminal, press CTRL+ALT+T
<ActionParsnip> mycosys: because apt-get does the job is my guess
<timewriter> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Guest25570> hello
<mycosys> not if there r dep issues it doesnt lol
<twitch> ^
<Guest25570> hola
<timewriter> >:D<
<ActionParsnip> mycosys: no it doesn't at all, aptitude has a curses gui if you want. Both satisfy deps
<mycosys> !ask > timewriter
<ubottu> timewriter, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> mycosys: I have NEVER used aptitude and had zero issues
<timewriter> ?
<bazhang> timewriter, support question?
<a123456789> how to kill id
<schock> argh. now i have to install the nvidia driver
<timewriter> oh , yes
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: aptitude tells you all possible dependency resolutions and you can pick among them
<timewriter> can you help me build a cage for my dog
<timewriter> pls
<chrislu5tic> twitch, it now says i have two broken packages in my system i need to remove them
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: that's not "better dep resolution" though is it?
<bazhang> timewriter, take silliness to #ubuntu-offtopic
<r000t> I need help configuring IPv6 on my VPS. The v6 block I was assigned, according to my setup email, is 2001:4830:131:a000::/64, but the v6 address under inet6 in ifconfig is fe80::250:56ff:fe98:8/64. How do I configure it so I can at least use ping6 without getting an error?
<schock> how do i switch to run level 3?
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: that's "optional deps control"
<timewriter> ok , join pls
<abstrakt> ohsix: I don't have smem
<mycosys> ActionPARSNIP - apt will tel you about issues - aptitude will attempt to resolve them
<abstrakt> what package is that in?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: it is if you want to look at the other esolutions instead of the first one just being applied
<twitch> chrislu5tic: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<hilarie> hilarie@ebilKitty:~$ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ?/trip_points /// cat: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ?/trip_points: No such file or directory Does that mean I can't have trip points, or it they arent set up?
<timewriter> stupid linux mint wont boot after update
<chrislu5tic> i dont know whatthe package names are
<timewriter> lol
<jsw_> r000t: The fe80:: address you see configured on your interface is called a "link-local" address, and is like 169.254.0.0/16 addresses.  You need to add the address(es) they allocated you and also configure a default route to whatever gateway you were given
<timewriter> "bases on ubuntu"
<bazhang> timewriter, ask in mintsupport NOT here
<bazhang> !mintsupport | timewriter
<ubottu> timewriter: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<r000t> jsw_ so I add the fe80 as gateway in /etc/network/interfaces
<chrislu5tic> i dont know he namnes.. butit says i can use the "broken filter" to find them
<ActionParsnip> mycosys: then i suggest you contact the ubuntu team whom i'm sure know their stuff, to say they should switch it around
<timewriter> i dont need mint support , i used ubcd and zerofilled the drive
<timewriter> ha
<jsw_> r000t: What did they tell you the gateway address is, in your setup email?
<r000t> They didn't.
<jsw_> well, they may have SLAC or router discovery enabled
<chrislu5tic> but i have no idea how to use he broken filter
<mycosys> is canonical ur religion or something actionparsnip?
<r000t> So how do I take advantage of that?
<schock> ok i downloaded this proprietary NVIDIA driver direct from nvidia. where do i put it?
<mycosys> run it schlock
<timewriter> mycosys, are you chinese ?
<schock> mycosys: with sh drivername?
<timewriter> WOO
<sexcopter> hi, does anyone know how to specify a user when tunnelling over ssh with vinagire (VNC remote desktop). i.e. my user is "james" on this machine, but I want to tunnel as "bob" on the remote?
<twitch> schock: yes
<mycosys> no timewriter
<timewriter> oh , australia
<timewriter> sorry
<schock> error, please exit x before installing
<mycosys> so exit x
<twitch> mycosys: lol
<drpi> I'm trying to install ubuntu on someone's laptop. I'm at the "who are you?" part, but the foward button is dimmed out. The status says "ready when you are..." what do I do now?
<schock> mycosys :/ thx
<timewriter> press next
<Jordan_U> drpi: Make sure that your username doesn't contain any capital letters.
<gartral|cr48> alrighty, next problem. how so i intertupt dd?
<ActionParsnip> mycosys: if some very experienced people think aptitude should be removed from the default, I'm sure they know more about the OS than you or I. It's optional so you can install it. Where is the issue?
<n2diy> Firefox won't start, I did killall Firefox, and deleted all the lock and parent lock files, and it still won't start. I also logged out, and restarted, ideas?
<wycks> can someone tell me the command to output a list of  file permissions numerically
<mycosys> i am sure there were reasons - i am just surprised
<jenia> What config file do I need to change, so that gnome starts with compiz instead of metacity.
<gartral|cr48> n2diy: are you out of disk space?
<drc> chrislu5tic: maybe System>Admin>Synaptic>Settings>FIlters>Broken ?
<chrislu5tic> thanks twitch i have figured it out\
<drpi> Jordan_U: Oh thanks lol
<chrislu5tic> DRC
<chrislu5tic> yes that was it
<chrislu5tic> thanks
<twitch> !ccsm | jenia
<ubottu> jenia: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Jordan_U> drpi: You're welcome.
<drc> chrislu5tic: hope it works
<ActionParsnip> mycosys: that's fine :)
<chrislu5tic> it did work thanks
<n2diy> gartral|cr48, no, plenty of disk space, this is a new install.
<Jordan_U> n2diy: Can you pastebin the output of "firefox" from a terminal?>
<timewriter> i have to go
<weissadam> is anybody on here familiar with dbus?
<timewriter> bye
<gartral|cr48> n2diy: 10.10
<chrislu5tic> damn  sandbox game designing software screwed me up
<mycosys> i would have got rid of eye candy before that myself
<jsw_> r000t: I believe you can do this to enable honoring of router advertisements   echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/eth0/accept_ra
<abountu> how can I disable compiz
<weissadam> ie: can i configure dbus to run scripts as my user based on events, or do i have to have my own daemon that listens to dbus messages?
<xangua> abountu: metacity --replace
<n2diy> gartral|cr48, yes.
<ActionParsnip> abountu: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace
<mycosys> what desktop abountu
<jsw_> Then configure some IPs on your interface, following the directions here, and ... see if anything works.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6
<n2diy> Jordan_U, No need to, Command not found.
<ActionParsnip> mycosys: good point
<jenia> twitch, I already have it installed. When I enable special effects it reverts back to metacity as soon as I reboot. I don't want to start compiz from within gnome after it loads by application autostart or compiz-fusion-icon, because it switches to compiz after metacity loads. I want gnome to load directly into compiz. It used to work before. I did something a while ago that it stopped...
<jenia> ...working and can't figure out how to change it back.
<gartral|cr48> Jordan_U: I think i already know the problem, I had an issue wher ff went into a waiting loop... the quickest fix is a purge/install
<abountu> myconsys gnome
<stodge> ElementTree doesn't seem to be installed and I can't see it in apt-cache - any ideas how to install it on 10.10?
<Jordan_U> n2diy: That might be part of the problem :)
<Jordan_U> n2diy: Is the firefox package installed?
<n2diy> Jordan_U, yes, I guess I need to re-install Firefox, even though this is a brand new install?
<hilarie> So I opened nautilus as gksudo, and I am looking for the directory /proc/acpi/fan but I can't find /proc/ where would it be?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, I
<gartral|cr48> n2diy: are you familiar with Terminal? you should apt-get purge then apt-get install firefox
<BluesKaj> ooops
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: use the up arrow on the app, or press CTRL+L and you can type the path
<r000t> jsw_ every time I make changes to the /etc/network/interfaces I must reboot the system to make my changes stick. I'd use ifup ifdown but once I use ifdown I'd have no way to get into the machine. Is there a better way to do this, like ifrestart?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: howdy \o
<ActionParsnip> r000t: just restart the networking service and it will apply
<hilarie> Control L! ty
<r000t> ActionParsnip: what command is that?
<ohsix> r000t: at now+1minute :]
<n2diy> gartral|cr48, yep, Seamonkey is doing the exact same thing, weird.
<ActionParsnip> r000t: sudo service networking restart
<twitch> jenia: compiz --replace in console
<Jordan_U> r000t: sudo service networking restart
<gartral|cr48> n2diy: also, I recommend the pre-built FF4 tar from mozilla
<ActionParsnip> r000t: if you set a different IP you will be disconnected (obviously)
<r000t> I'm connecting with IPv4, trying to setup v6
<ActionParsnip> gartral|cr48: not the mozilla ppa?
<schock> twitch: should i install 32-bit openGL libraries for nvidia driver? i'm on 64bit 10.10
<jsw_> Since it is a VPS he can probably access its "console" though so that isn't a total disaster :)
<schock> does that matter
<gartral|cr48> ActionParsnip: that too.. but I use multiple distros, I need too get out of habbit of recommending prebuilts...
<twitch> schock: not really no
<schock> twitch: thanks
<jenia> twitch, as I said, I don't want to start compiz from within gnome after it loads by application autostart or compiz-fusion-icon, or compiz --replace, because it switches to compiz after metacity loads. I want gnome to load directly into compiz. It used to work before. I did something a while ago that it stopped working and can't figure out how to change it back.
<twitch> schock: did u download the x64 or x86 nvidia?
<ActionParsnip> gartral|cr48: i guess, makes life easier to remove etc, although running upgrade with the ppa enabled will upgrade the non 4.0 to minefield, or whatev er its called
<r000t> ActionParsnip: Restart: unknown interface
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, I'm having difficulty with eth0 not connecting with a static IP in network/interfaces..works fine if I substitute dhcp in the "iface eth0 inet ...." line...any suggestions?
<jenia> twitch, I want to know the config file where I can change metacity to compiz manually
<r000t> instance*\
<ActionParsnip> r000t: bad interfaces file then
<schock> twitch: x86
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<Tookish> Hi.  Have a little audio problem, hoping for help.
<r000t> so, slow slow rebooting is my ONLY option?
<schock> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.36.run
<hilarie> If I set my trip points (Only 2 options given Critical 105c hot 100c) to like 20C would it make the fan run all the time?
<twitch> schock: yuou got the wrong one it wont work
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: if you use static you wil need to define DNS in /etc/resolv.conf
<gartral|cr48> ActionParsnip: ahh.. yea. I also like having 3 versions of 3 browsers at any given moment...
<ActionParsnip> schock: just run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<schock> ACtionParsnip: that one didn't work
<jsw_> r000t if your interfaces file is garbled rebooting may leave the VPS unusable when it comes up; I'd fix it first
<gartral|cr48> ActionParsnip: fixes the "ARGH.. why wont you work" factor
<schock> twitch: oh crap :P
<ActionParsnip> gartral|cr48: yeah fun and games huh (I just use chromium daily now)
<Tookish> Using 10.04, Dell Inspiron 9200 laptop. Sound Preferences>Output shows "Analog Out" and "Analog Out (LFE)" as separate connectors.  Would prefer built in speakers AND build in sub to be on, not one or the other.  Any ideas?
<gartral|cr48> ActionParsnip: literally, the games I play don't behave under Chrome/Chromium.
<schock> twitch: shit. it's installed. now what ...
<Jordan_U> r000t: sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0
<gartral|cr48> ActionParsnip: Google Gave Me A CR-48 too test! :P
<ActionParsnip> gartral|cr48: niiiice, I asked for one
<gartral|cr48> !language | schock
<ubottu> schock: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<schock> sorry :)
<jsw_> Tookish: It wouldn't surprise me if you need special OEM drivers for the "built-in subwoofer."
<Jordan_U> r000t: Before doing that though I would "sudo shutdown -r now + 10 min" so that if something goes wrong it will reboot automatically.
<gartral|cr48> everyone does it once in a while, we aren't #RHEL we won't ban you on first offence!
<r000t> Jordan_U eth0 not configured. Now that's a load of bull. I'm using it right now.
<r000t> How the hell can it not be configures?
<gartral|cr48> see?
<Tookish> jsw_:  Will browse dell site, good idea
<gartral|cr48> lol
<Chilaquiles> Hey somebody could tell me why I was able to plug a flash USB drive and now it doesn't recognize it? and if is possible to fix it?
<r000t> Almost like it's saying the kernel is not running
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: how did you remove it from the last system and what file system is it formatted to?
<twitch> schock: dont worry .. just download the right one and run it
<Chilaquiles> is NTFS
<schock> twitch k thx
<Chilaquiles> I just unplugged it
<ohsix> Chilaquiles: it might need a visit from ntfsfix or windows' chkdsk
<Chilaquiles> ohsix: all my flash drives?
<gartral|cr48> ActionParsnip: yea, back to topic, ubuntu runs like a DREAM on the cr-48.. everything is workable, EVEN 3/4G
<jsw_> Is that the "Google Computer?"
<Chilaquiles> ohsix: I could plug any of them and now it doesn't recognize any of them
<ohsix> Chilaquiles: if they're all ntfs and stopped working at once it's probably something else
<gartral|cr48> jsw_: indeed it is..
<Chilaquiles> ohsix: They haven't stoped working because they are working in other computers
<gartral|cr48> jsw_: their sweet.. but kinda painful to get used too how you dual-boot.
<jsw_> r000t: So here's the thing, if your interfaces *config file* is messed up, you can still be using the network interface right now, but if you reboot it may not work.  This is also why ifdown/ifup probably won't work.
<r000t> I just rebooted and it works fine. I'm screwing with the v6 configuration, not the v4 which I'm using to SSH
<Jdogg420> where do i goto to change themes on ubuntu 10
<ohsix> Chilaquiles: i was only expounding on my statement after you provided more information; i didn't say anything about them in any other computers
<Jdogg420> where do i goto to change themes on ubuntu 10
<gartral|cr48> r000t: umm.. Ubuntu doesn't like two routes too internet..
<twitch> jenia: sry .. I have had a quick search and couldn't find anything .. if it was me i would just remove metacity
<ActionParsnip> Jdogg420: right click desktop -> change wallpaper, then themes tab
<r000t> gartral|cr48: It always worked just fine on my laptop when I was using tunnel broker
<sikilpaake> why doesn't gedit work like this? gedit smb://foo/bar.txt ??
<jsw_> r000t: This is all in /etc/network/interfaces though right?
<r000t> Seems the only way to use v6 is through a tunnel. Native is bugged
<ActionParsnip> gartral|cr48: you can but you need some fancy route commands, its not easy
<r000t> yeas jsw_
<Chilaquiles> ohsix: The problem is that the computer doesn't recognize any usb flash drive
<Jdogg420> now find black slickness
<Jdogg420> oops
<sikilpaake> i love black slickness
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: then you are abusing your hardware, do you not use the "safetly remove hardware" feature?
<gartral|cr48> ActionParsnip: I said Ubuntu doesn't LIKE multiple routes... I never said it couldn't Do it!
<mycosys> !weather 2325
<ActionParsnip> gartral|cr48: ;)
<sikilpaake> um..
<mycosys> ooops wrong channel
<sikilpaake> can somebody answer my question?
<jenia> twitch: I need metacity sometimes. I am breaking my head for a month already trying to solve it. It used just to load normally before.
<Smashcat> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on a Dell inspiron laptop, but the installer is buggy and can't find the partitions apparently. Is there a newer release available?
<n2diy> Ok, I purged and re-installed firefox, and the exact same thing is happening, when I try and start it from the menu or icon, it is already running, from the cli  the same thing. Killall firefox says no process found?
<Jordan_U> Smashcat: Does it see the drive?
<mycosys> smashcat - dell have their own release of buntu - may be good to use tht?
<Homefix> STAFFER" forgot password reset email please
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: if you run:  ps -ef | grep -i   fire   do you see any firefox processes running?
<r000t> this is even more screwed up. I'm USING eth0 to SSH, but it says it can
<rww> Homefix: /join #freenode
<Chilaquiles> My ubuntu doesn't seem to detect any usb flash drive, is there anything I can do about it?
<r000t> 't  briing it up
<bazhang> Homefix, not here #freenode
<sikilpaake> why doesn't gedit work like this? gedit smb://foo/bar.txt ??
<Homefix> Thnk
<r000t> Again, it's like talking to someone, but saying your mouth is missing
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: I asked you a question...
<Smashcat> Jordan_U: Yes, but it doesn't allow me to choose a partition, or do anything except quit - I tried with a clean drive, also with 1 partition, formatted to ext4
<r000t> Ubuntu is lying it's ass off
<gartral|cr48> r000t: I know this sounds like a horrible PiTA, but try disabling IPv4 then enabling IPv6
<Jordan_U> Smashcat: My guess is that your partition table is actually invalid. Can you run "sudo parted -l" in a terminal and pastebin the output?
<r000t> gartral|cr48: I just don't think that's a good idea. Then it will have NO connections to the internet
<Jordan_U> Smashcat: And a screenshot of the installer?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | Smashcat
<ubottu> Smashcat: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip: And I answered you
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, yes, one.
<gartral|cr48> n2diy: ahh, reboot, sorry
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip: They have NTFS and I just unplugged them
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: no you didn't you went straight in with reasking the question. Do you NOT use the safe remove hardware feature?
<r000t> How is it possible to not be able to bring eth0 up.. then use eth0 to tell me as much?
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: that was my second question, there will be a few more
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: is it the grep by any chance?
<n2diy> gartral|cr48, I did that too.
<jsw_> r000t: Is the network interface within the VPS actually called eth0 or something else?
<r000t> jsw_: yeah. it says so in ifconfig
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, yes
<mycosys> Chilaquiles if you dont use safely remove under windows they will still be marked as in use and ubuntu will not automatically mount them
<Smashcat> Jordan_U: Ah, it says the partition is fat32 - I know for a fact I changed that to ext4. I also set the label to "/" to help the installer pick it up. I'll try again.
<jsw_> if you configure inet6 manually using ifconfig does it "work?"
<mycosys> they can be forced to mount but it isnt the best idea
<Chilaquiles> mycosys: is there any fix for that?
<mycosys> simplest and most reliable is to put em back into a windows boc and use chkdsk Chilaquiles
<r000t> jsw_ depending on what I do, I get a network unreachable from connect, or with each ping, it says [whatever address I set as my address]: Destination Unreachable: Address unrachable
<r000t> So it would be a horrible idea to use v6 only, as v6 won't work
<Jordan_U> r000t: The actions that were intended to be performed by ifup failed for some reason. That is all that error message means. It could be that there was a syntax error in your /etc/network/interfaces and so ifup couldn't (and didn't) do anything at all.
<Chilaquiles> mycosys: I already did that and still can recognize anything
<Smashcat> Jordan_U: That's my parted output: http://pastebin.com/YrVpfsfR
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip: Ok what was the next question?
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: do you NOT use the safetly remove hardware function in the OS you last pulled it from?
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: 3rd time now
<Jordan_U> Smashcat: It is showing an ext4 partition.
<mycosys> did you remove them using safely remove after you did it Chilaquiles?
<Smashcat> Jordan_U: Yeah, realised just after i typed that i was looking at the USB details ;-)
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip: I said I didn't 2 times ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: then that's why. You haven't synced the cache and are abusing your hardware!
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: put it back in the last system then safetly eject the hardwrae like you are supposed tio
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: direct replies to me and I will see them
<r000t> Well... that server is toast
<mycosys> rofl
<r000t> Guess I'm complaining to PayPal
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: you will find (amazingly) that the USB now works if you safetly remove the device
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip: OK Actionparty but the last system was Ubuntu the one that doesn't detect my usb driver
<jsw_> r000t: or contact the VPS vendor's support :P
<schock> wait twitch, why not the x86_64? it should be the right one
<mycosys> ffs Chilaquiles put em in a windows system, run chkdsk on em, use safely remove
<mycosys> not hard
<r000t> jsw_ they're slow as hell and honestly there are many providers that have v6 configured by default. They just aren't based in Boston
<KXTwo> so ive started using transmission as it seems to be the best client but im not getting good speeds
<Chilaquiles> mycosys: all my flash drives?
<mycosys> yep
<mycosys> and use safely remove from now on - it is there for a reason
<Chilaquiles> mycosys: why are they working in other systems but not ubuntu then?
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: use a windows pc then, or if it works in the other system then safe eject from there
<esteban> #tug
<xangua> KXTwo: that depends of the seeders
<mycosys> Chilaquiles because they are using a filesystem that is not native to ubuntu - it is VERY careful with them
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: its not working because you aren't using the hardware right. You are using NTFS which needs to be ejected to work in Ubuntu
<KXTwo> xangua, there are thousands thats not the issue, ive done port forwarding and limited my upload
<Chilaquiles> mycosys: but It is working on my other ubuntu machine!!
<Who> guys i am having issues with 5.1 sound (realtek)
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip:  but It is working on my other ubuntu machine!!
<Smashcat> Jordan_U: Here's the screenshot of the installer - as I said, there's no options at this point other than going back or quitting: http://imagebin.org/138827
<Who> i get some disturbance when using 5.1 sound mode
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: because the cache which needs flushing is on that system, replug it in, safetly remove the device and it will work
<KXTwo> is there a transmission channel lol
<qwerty1> sup
<KXTwo> join #transmission
<KXTwo> apparantly not
<qwerty1> having a difficult time with ubuntu...I'm a noob...first time using it
<Jordan_U> Smashcat: You can't select the "new partition table" option?
<bazhang> !manual | qwerty1 please have a read
<ubottu> qwerty1 please have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Smashcat> Jordan_U: Nope, all the options are disabled
<Tookish> qwerty1: Tell us about your trouble.
<qwerty1> for some reason it thinks that there isn't a wifi connection
<Who> umm guys any help for me ?
<Jordan_U> Smashcat: Do you have or have you ever used FakeRAID?
<Smashcat> Jordan_U: The dropdown with /dev/sda on it has no options either
<Who> i have problem with 5.1 surround sound (realtek)
<Smashcat> Jordan_U: No, I haven't.
<KXTwo> is wireless connection enabled
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip:  It didn't work
<Guest87779> hello. I ve installed texlive 2010 with texworks, but cant run it typing "texworks" in a console, what happe?
<Tookish> Which version are you using, qwerty1
<qwerty1> I installed 10.10...and that's about as far as I can get..it all loads but doesn't wifi
<HazRPG> KXTwo: there is, you need to type /join #transmission
<sparky44> any programs for ubuntu that can find the no# combo for a sertain color on a web page?
<Chilaquiles> mycosys: I did what you told me but it didn't work
<KXTwo> HazRPG, yah I found it lol
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: use that in future, you'll have fewer issues
<qwerty1> I went to terminal and typed...sudo rfkill unblock wifi.....then for password I assume its my login one
<Tookish> Battery low, got to go...
<KXTwo> qwerty1, in the upper right corner to the left of the speaker icon is there a wireless icon?
<HazRPG> KXTwo: if you ever need to find a channel for something you can talk to the alis bot via /msg alis LIST <search-keywords>
<Jordan_U> qwerty1: Correct.
<HazRPG> KXTwo: I would recommend using wildcards such as *
<qwerty1> yes..its grey with a red !
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: what is the output of:  groups
<HazRPG> KXTwo: e.g. /msg alis LIST *transmission
<KXTwo> qwerty1, you shouldnt need to do all that, you should be able to do everything without terminal
<Smashcat> Jordan_U: Well it's not a big deal I guess - wanted to see if the android emulator would run any faster under linux on this laptop, guess it's just not compatible with Linux
<Chilaquiles> Actg
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip: user1 adm dialout fax cdrom dip plugdev fuse netdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Guest87779> hello. I v einstalle texlive 2010 with texworks, but cant run it typing "texworks" in a console
<Smashcat> Jordan_U: I'll put the windows drive back in ;-)
<HazRPG> KXTwo: the wildcard in the front is because some channels have either # or ##, or some don't have a hash in the front at all
<KXTwo> only problem is #transmission is dead
<HazRPG> KXTwo: depends on what region most of them are on, over here in the UK its 2:16am
<qwerty1> KXT..I read online that ppl with this comp have had wifi issues with 10.10..that's where I found the cmd line
<lizhiping> 有人吗
<bazhang> !cn | lizhiping
<ubottu> lizhiping: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<HazRPG> KXTwo: what's the issue exactly?
<Jordan_U> Smashcat: I'm still curious what's happening if you're willing to do some more troubleshooting.
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: ok, when you plug the device into the system, run: dmesg | tail    use http://pastie.org to give the result, thanks
<HazRPG> I've got an interesting question for you guys; about encryption.
<Smashcat> Jordan_U: Can do - guessing it's a bug in the installer. I  can work with the drive fine with fdisk, gparted and disk util
<HazRPG> I've been looking at this: http://shop.kernelconcepts.de/product_info.php?products_id=119
<HazRPG> which is essentially a SIM card type reader
<HazRPG> supposedly for encryption
<mycosys> Chilaquiles install ntfsfix, and use it
<Who> is there a rule i am not following, why my questions are not being answered ?
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/1584260
<bazhang> Who, no
<HazRPG> and I recall someone linking me to this: http://www.g10code.com/p-card.html
<qwerty1> not use to so many ppl
<mycosys> who it is a busy channel and they werent seen by anyone who knew an answer
<HazRPG> I was wondering, how would these two together work to store and retrieve PGP keys
<HazRPG> would I have to write my own set of applications, or can I use existing ones... and if so which existing ones would word
<roknir> i installed a package a long time ago that puts random ubuntu tips and tricks into the motd when i open a terminal, etc.  does anyone know what it's called?
<HazRPG> work*
<bazhang> roknir, 3rd party? I recall something like that
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: ok if you reboot with it in, is it ok?
<roknir> bazhang: i believe it's standard repos
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip: no
<bazhang> roknir, not sure then. you could apt-cache search package it I suppose
<Jordan_U> Smashcat: Can you try rebooting the LiveCD, press any key during the first 5 seconds of boot to get to a menu, then press F6 and select the "nomdraid" option?
<markoso> hi i have 2 monitors   1 onboard video and 1 nvidia can i do dualmonitors?
<glitchd> can someone tell me how to make a program like chromium open maximized? not fullscreen, just maximized.
<Smashcat> Jordan_U: My installer's on a USB stick - is that ok?
<Jordan_U> Smashcat: Yes.
<bazhang> markoso, you mean two graphics cards?
<gartral|cr48> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Onryo> How do I revert to the Nvidia drivers 260. The new 270.18 drivers crash VMWare Workstation 7.1.3 build-324285 on Ubuntu Maverick.
<Smashcat> kk
<markoso> yes i have 2 cards
<markoso> one monitor is plugged into my nviida card the other is in the onboared how can i use both?
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: then I'd use that dmesg output to find advice and guides
<teddyb> guys a few minutes ago i changed some appearence settings and went from visual effects: extra to visual effects: none and then when i tried to go back to "extra" it told me i needed a graphics driver for my nvidia card and i installed it, it said i needed to reboot and now ubuntu only goes as far as some prompt. it says ubuntu 10.10 ttyl and asks me to login
<glitchd> how do i make chromium open maximized??
<bazhang> markoso, no idea about 2 cards, but xrandr will let you use a single card
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip: Yeah but how can I fix it?
<markoso> how do do plug 2 monitors into one card?
<sharbour> markoso, the only way I know of is to heavily edit your x11.conf file
<markoso> adapter?
<markoso> how can i do with one card
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: not sure but the dmesg output will help you a lot
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: add the option: -start-maximized
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: maybe others can advise
<aladoinsa> can anyone tell me why i can write to this disk, from fstab: UUID=234e7c21-a19c-4e78-8c48-e79ae0d4d39b /media/100gb    ext4    rw,user          0       1
<sharbour> markoso, depends on the card.  not all cards can do dual head
<sharbour> I normally make sure I have a card with 2 outputs
<markoso> oh if it can  doe i need an adapater
<|Long|> which apps, it allow me to see all my drives free space? in GUI?
<teddyb> hopefully someone can help
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, thats still  not making it open maximized, it keeps opening in a window
<Onryo> Need to revert my Nvidia drivers back to 260 from 270. How do I do that?
<niteshade> gta san andreas won't work anymore since it got upgraded.  Tell me how to get the old one back
<mycosys> Chilaquiles have you tried the usb ports at the back rather than the front - looks like it is diconnecting and reconnecting
<niteshade> since wine got upgraded
<nertil> and nowwwwwwwwwwwwww slammmm dunkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sharbour> markoso, yes if your card supports it, you'll need an adapter like those that used to come (still comes?) with matrox cards
<nertil> all starsssssssss
<niteshade> gta san andreas won't work anymore since wine got upgraded.  Tell me how to get the old one back
<Chilaquiles> mycosys: I've tried that
<Chilaquiles> My ubuntu doesn't seem to detect any usb flash drive, is there anything I can do about it?
<Smashcat> Jordan_U: Tried booting while pressing 5 all the way through the boot - the installer i have gives no options during boot.
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, do u have any other ideas??
<talaskina> i have a question. i have 4 hard drives I want to raid5 togeather using the software raid in ubuntu. 1 drive is full about 1tb of data. is it possible to raid 3 of them togeather, move the data over, then add the 4th drive into the array and have the data evenly distributed and working as intended?
<markoso> ok
<teddyb> ill be right back
<mycosys> i suspect it is that machine more than that OS Chilaquiles
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: I use devilspie personally but I like the control
<thunkee> glitchd: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XWindow-User-HOWTO/cli.html
<Jordan_U> Smashcat: That's frustrating.
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, i have no clue what that is
<Chilaquiles> mycosys: no, is definetly the OS
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, and it used to open maxed, but then just stopped doin it all of a sudden..
<mycosys> i suspect if you boot that machine in doze Chilaquiles you will hear a lot of dings and dongs as it disconnects and reconnects
<Smashcat> Jordan_U: Yeah - it has a boot menu with "Advanced options", but the only option in that submenu is "back" ;-)
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, thunkee would it make a diff if i told u that i was in 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: its a daemon which watches the desktop. When new windows get made it applys rules
<Jordan_U> Smashcat: Do you see a list of kernel parameters that you can edit if you hit F6 or tab?
<AlienBox> I booted to the live 10.04 cd on a usb stick, and noticed in .xsession-errors file there is a line of text that concerns me regardy a proxy, i don't think i have a proxy, could someone look at it, http://paste.ubuntu.com/569435/
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, but why would it all of a sudden just stop opening chromium maxed?
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, and why would i need to install another prog to make it open maxed??
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, isnt there a switch or a setting that i can change?
<Smashcat> Jordan_U: Nope - it doesn't seem to have any options during boot. There's an initial menu (with that advanced option that's useless) then after that it either boots to the desktop, or to the installer. Doesn't seem to matter what I press during boot
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: try maximizing it then hold CTRL+SHIFT and click close...
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: man chromium-browser     may help
<weside> yo
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, wow crtl+shift on close seems to have righted the wrong
<myradlife> I'm having trouble with a script that updates my IP for for my webserver. I think the script updates a DNS to give me my new ip since I have dynamic IP. The problem is that the script does not update my IP like it should. Instead whenever my IP changes, I have to re-run the script (I think it's supposed to do that on its own). When I run the script, my IP updates to the DNS and then the domain name redirects to my webserver a
<myradlife> s it should. What's going on here? What can I do so that it always updates my IP automatically?
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, thank you for you help, my problem is fixed=)
<bastidrazor> myradlife: the script is ddclient?  from dyndns?
<Smashcat> Jordan_U: Well thanks for trying to help - I left the original Windows 7 drive alone so I can just swap it back in. Guessing Dell just don't bother too much with Linux on their laptops ;-)
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: what was the bullet?
<weside> Anybody here fans of the Unity interface?
<ActionParsnip> weside: not me
<glitchd> maximizing and holding crtl+shift as i closed it
<weside> i know I feel the same :/
<roknir> bazhang: i'm sorry, you were right.  it was 3rd party: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/get-random-ubuntu-tips-on-your-desktop-app/
<Onryo> I don't trust clouding.
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, maximizing and holding crtl+shift as i closed it
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: nice
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, indeed sir, thx again
<xorwhy> Is there a way to enable TOR system-wide?
<Onryo> It is enabled system wide
<xorwhy> Oh alright
<aladoinsa> can anyone tell me why i can't write to this disk, from fstab: UUID=234e7c21-a19c-4e78-8c48-e79ae0d4d39b /media/100gb    ext4    rw,user          0       1
<oneliner> hello, how do i determine which is my current sound configuration usage?
<weside> does anyone know if the next version of Ubuntu give the option of regular Gnome or the Unity?.
<myradlife> bastidrazor, the script is ipUpdate.pl from dnsexit.com
<rww> weside: It does, yes.
<Onryo> if you want to proxy everything though TOR just go into System -> Pref. -> Network Proxy Preferences. Then click on Manual proxy config
<bastidrazor> myradlife: does it run as a daemon or have a sleep in its .conf ?
<weside> Unity seems okay for netbooks i guess
<myradlife> bastidrazor, not sure, I thought it's supposed to run as daemon. how do i check?
<Guest95790> hola
<Guest95790> hello
<Guest95790> alguien me lee
<bastidrazor> myradlife: dnsexit.com should have documentation about how the script should run.
<Onryo> weside you can choose "Classic" or Unity on the Alpha ver of Natty
<weside> oh cool
<myradlife> bastidrazor, let me send you the link to their instructions, but it's not very helpful. I've done it the way they specify
<myradlife> bastidrazor, http://www.dnsexit.com/Direct.sv?cmd=ipClients
<weside> anybody fans of other distros besides Ubuntu?.
<mycosys> sure
<Onryo> OpenBSD
<shane4ubuntu> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bastidrazor> myradlife: it tells you where to get better instructions and to choose daemon mode. have you done this?
<roknir> kubuntu?  mint?
<bazhang> weside, #ubuntu-offtopic
<weside> wooops
<mycosys> SuSE, DSL, RHEL, CentOS bunch o others
<Onryo> mint is nice if you want things to just work.
<weside> Debian?
<mycosys> yeah debian is a great distro, esp for server
<Onryo> Debian 6 Squeeze has ZERO blobs in the kernel now! Really interesting and truly free.
<bazhang> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<weside> I think for the normal home user Ubuntu is the way to go
<weside> it's linux for human beings right?
<Onryo> If your not a paranoid geek like me then the best Distro is prolly Ubuntu.
<peeps[lappy]> what do people use to stream videos from ubuntu to ps3?
<segin> Does Ubuntu provide packages for Win32 cross development?
<peeps[lappy]> segin, you could try developing with mono
<peeps[lappy]> open source implementation of .NET
<patrick_> hi
<segin> peeps[lappy]: I meant like mingw32/mingw64
<patrick_> i have a issue with my ubuntu 10.10 : when i select any theme, my menu stay GREY why ? http://myuploader.net//files/90/Screenshot333.png
<segin> peeps[lappy]: there's plenty of Java-like failures as it is, I don't need to be assisting the proliferation of another
<weside> You know what bugs me?. is that netflix won't stream on Linux natively..
<peeps[lappy]> segin, what exactly are you trying to do?
<segin> weside: That's Microsoft's fault, they won't put the DRM bits in the Moonlight codecs package
<myradlife> bastidrazor, i've run that setup script before and chosen Daemon mode
<segin> peeps[lappy]: Compile binaries for Windows.
<segin> peeps[lappy]: Porting UNIX apps, specifically, I was just looking for ready-made packages, else I'll just compile the mingw64 toolchain by hand
<weside> Yep it is said microsoft has to keep us down like that.
<weside> said=sad
<segin> peeps[lappy]: just compiling is a painfully boring all-day affair, which, coming from the *BSD world, is a familiar experience for me
<bazhang> !ot > weside
<ubottu> weside, please see my private message
<juabn1> hi
<needlez> root@needlez-Satellite-A505:/home/needlez# modprobe -r ar9170 ; modprobe ar9170usb
<needlez> FATAL: Module ar9170 not found.
<needlez>  anyone able to help??
<needlez> I have already put the necessary firmware in lib/firmware
<juabn1> firmware to what?}
<patrick_> i have a issue with my ubuntu 10.10 : when i select any theme, my menu stay GREY why ? http://myuploader.net//files/90/Screenshot333.png
<segin> needlez: Did you check dmesg?
<needlez> juabn1: for usb wireless card
<needlez> segin: no I havent check dmesg yet
<juabn1> model of you card?
<segin> needlez: if you ever have driver issues, always check dmesg first
<segin> needlez: drivers (usually) put (usually) more descriptive messages in dmesg
<segin> needlez: if firmware cannot load, that is where the error will be found.
<needlez> dmesg |  grep -i ar9170usb returns nothing
<teddyb> guys can someone help me troubleshoot my graphics card error?
<myradlife> bastidrazor, if it's set in the daemon mode, shouldn't it run in the background and update my IP each time? Instead I have to manually execute the script ipUpdate.pl each time to update to dnsexit.
<needlez> however dmesg | grep -i firmware returns usb 2-1.1: firmware not found
<Smashcat> Jordan_U: I've got it working (it's installing atm) - I cleared the partition table again, then created an EXT3 partition instead of EXT4 and the installer found it straight away (that was my last idea ;-) )
<segin> needlez: best is: dmesg | tail -n 30
<segin> needlez: last 30 errors, do it right after load fails
<segin> err last 30 lines
<teddyb> i dont like running in failsafe graphics :(
<ActionParsnip> teddyb: what video chip??
<needlez> segin: this is what Im getting http://pastie.org/1584322
<niteshade> yall know if there's any non-lame linux games?
<niteshade> FPS
<teddyb> nvidia 310 m it has nvidias optimus feature
<Jordan_U> Smashcat: My guess is that the problem was some left over metadata from FakeRAID, or something that looked like it, and that formatting as ext3 just happened to overwrite those particular bits.
<teddyb> sorry actionparsnip: nvidia 310 m it has nvidias optimus feature
<Smashcat> niteshade - try Google maybe?
<niteshade> like more objective-based than arena based
<Jordan_U> Smashcat: Unfortunately Ubuntu's installer doesn't give any warning message when it ignores drives that look like they might be part of a RAID array it doesn't understand.
<Smashcat> Jordan_U: A right - well it's nice to get it working so I try out some Android dev under Linux instead of Windows ;-)
<niteshade> if GTA was ported to linux, it would be like christmas for me
<segin> needlez: do: rmmod ar9170 ar9170usb ; modprobe ar1970usb ; dmesg | tail -n 30
<bastidrazor> myradlife: yes, daemon mode will run every X seconds
<segin> needlez: rtl8192 driver is very noisy and constantly pushes stuff to dmesg
<segin> needlez: I have the 8191, uses the same driver, it's annoying
<Smashcat> Jordan_U: Weird thing is, the last machine this SSD was in was in another linux server, as a boot drive. Not in a raid.
<myradlife> bastidrazor, I had it set up in Daemon mode
<myradlife> so it's clearly not working
<segin> lol wtf
<segin> .mods
<segin> !mods
<teddyb> noo the floodbot is gone
<needlez> segin: i think im gonna recompile compat first and see if that fixes it, real quick
<myradlife> bastidrazor, what does work is if I execute ipUpdate.pl , then it almost instantly works. Here's a weird thing: I put "*/30 * * * * ipUpdate.pl" in my crontab and it still doesn't work. Shouldn't it execute that script every 30 mins the way this is set up?
<Aikar> can someone please lead me to an idea on how to make flash stop completely deadlocking my kernel :( no logs, tried every ver of flash, tried reinstalling nvidia drivers, chrome, firefox, hardware accel, non accel, cleared .adobe and .macromedia home folders. nothing has helped. flash vid randomly deadlocks entire system and absolutely no log is written to /var/log
<Aikar> ubuntu 10.10 x64
<ActionParsnip> teddyb: did you install nvidia-current ?
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<teddyb> yes, it was installed for me
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | Aikar
<ubottu> Aikar: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: try removing all flash and reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<Aikar> Jordan_U: doesnt work either
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: ?
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Mistab.
<Aikar> ActionParsnip: tried that, ive tried like 6 diff flashes
<jsw_> Aikar: I had strange things going on with my machine, couldn't figure it out, replaced video card = fixed.  I guess video card was on its last leg and demonstrating that by freezing the box.
<Aikar> jsw_: wasnt doing it 2 weeks ago, vid card is rather new
<teddyb> actionparsnip: yes and nvidia settings and dkms
<Aikar> and only does it on flash
<jsw_> I've had 4 nvidia cards die on me in the past ~5 years.  Go figure :/
<Aikar> actually wait it did lock up twice after bootup i remember
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: can you use: http://pastie.org  and give the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; echo; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l 
<Aikar> but its almost replicable by viewing flash
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: uname -a; lsb_release -a; echo; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l
<xorwhy> jsw_: power?
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: uname -a; lsb_release -a; echo; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash
<segin> What's the "cheat sheet" format for a shell one-liner for adding a PPA repo?
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: putty being a pain before
<ActionParsnip> segin: sudo add-apt-repositorty address
<segin> ActionParsnip: And what's the shorthand for PPA repos?
<segin> ActionParsnip: Launchpad PPA
<jsw_> xorwhy: power supply, I eventually realized.  PSU started shooting sparks out the back and burned up a mainboard and CPU in addition to the 4th video card, which ... tipped me off to the root cause of the hardware failures.  :)
<ActionParsnip> segin: it'll say on the ppa page, there is no single answer
<jsw_> kinda scary when sparks are flying out of your computer; it would have made a cool scene in a "hacker movie"
<jsw_> Anyway, each time a video card was failing, the computer would lock up more and more; or X would simply crash
<Aikar> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/1584335   - and i used Flash-Aid to install latest flash
<nublo> why dont you linux users just shove all this open source bullshit up your own ass. no one cares about compiling or configuring or any of the bullshit you constantly jack off about. we normal people just care about chatting and sending email to our friends and viewing the www so please shut the fuck up about foxfire or whatever the fuck tangent you're going off on. thanks for reading this. dongs.
<jsw_> (or artifacts would appear on the screen)
<accel> anyone got soudn to work on the latest gen mac mini on ubuntu?
<xorwhy> jsw_: Yeah the sparks would have been more than a slight indication of it being power
<segin> ActionParsnip: I know there's a way to figure it out from the repo's web URL, hopefully Ifigure it out, would be such a timesaver
<segin> and ty
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: latest flash is in the repo already...
<Aikar> like i said ,i tried 6 diff ones
<ActionParsnip> segin: veiw a ppa page, the name in bold is the address
<bazhang> segin, whats the link
<Smashcat> jsw_: My old server failed due to an overheating PSU - it ran in my attic for 4 years straight until the fan became so blocked up with dead spiders etc that it couldnt move any more ;-)
<jsw_> Well PSU; I have UPSes.  I am guessing one of those large, imposing capacitors in the PSU shouldn't have made it past Q/A and blew up.
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer flashplugin64-installer; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install -y flashplugin64-installer
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: you have old configs left for the packages listed, the command given will clean up then install the 64bit flash
<jsw_> Smashcat: I have a ton of equipment that I try to vacuum dust out of every ~6 months or so
<Aikar> ActionParsnip: how can you tell that from that output?
<shane4ubuntu> ActionParsnip: is that flashplugin64 in the normal repos?  I don't have it in mine.
<teddyb> actionparsnip any idea what to do?
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: 'rc' on the left of the package name, installed apps sho 'ii'
<Aikar> shane4ubuntu: gotta enable the source (use ubuntu tweak)
<ActionParsnip> teddyb: no idea dude
<jack_> google chrome comes with flash built in. works great out of the box
<shane4ubuntu> Aikar: ahh, ok, I was kind of jumping in mid converstation, thanks
<ActionParsnip> shane4ubuntu: its in a PPA
<IdleOne> flashplugin-installer
<Smashcat> jsw_: Heh, yeah it seems to get in everywhere - I have my new server up in the attic on a stack of books now, and it seems to be keeping the spiders off of it mostly.
<shane4ubuntu> ActionParsnip: ahh, ok, thanks, I just came in mid-conversation
<needlez> segin: this is what I got http://pastie.org/1584344
<ActionParsnip> shane4ubuntu: doesn't use nspluginwrapper like flash will if you install flashplugin-nonfree etc
<jack_> what are the btrfs utilities called? is it brtfsprogs?
<shane4ubuntu> ActionParsnip: well, anything 64 tends to catch my eye, but I have started using Chromium
<IdleOne> btrfsutils maybe jack_
<Aikar> ActionParsnip: should i have the LinuxHWblah and OverrideGPUValidation flags on in /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<jack_> w0rd
<ActionParsnip> shane4ubuntu: i use the daily, its been great since lucid :)
<bazhang> jack_, btrfs-tools
<IdleOne> jack_: btrfs-tools I think
<paq7512> what is a recommended program to backup dvds?
<IdleOne> yup :)
<ActionParsnip> !find btrfs
<ubottu> Found: btrfs-tools, btrfs-tools-dbg
<teddyb> ok thanks actionparsnip, do you think its safe to remove nvidia-current
<shane4ubuntu> ActionParsnip: thanks for the tip, I may have to check it out.
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: don't fill up your disk :]
<bazhang> paq7512, ogmrip k9copy
<zenn> trying to get ubuntu 10.10 working on a HP DV6
<zenn> anyone care to give me some guidance\
<ohsix> paq7512: theres dvd95 that'll shrink them too
<bazhang> paq7512, the second will install kdelibs
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: with what?
<paq7512> <bazhang> does k9 work well with gnome?
<Jordan_U> zenn: What problem are you having?
<bazhang> paq7512, sure but ogmrip is far better imo
<zenn> got it installed as a dual boot.
<jack_> i run dvdfab in wine to rip dvds :X
<Aikar> ActionParsnip: I take it i need to delete /var/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so that Flash-Aid installed, since i now have flashplugin-alternative.so ?
<ActionParsnip> zenn: give some details and we may be able to help
<zenn> cant get wireless working
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: btrfs
<bazhang> jack_, then you need to give ogmrip a shot
<segin> ActionParsnip: PPA repos can be added by shorthand ppa:<user>/<ppa>, e.g. "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ebower/ebower/ubuntu maverick main" can be specfied as "ppa:ubuntu-ebower/ebower" to add-apt-repository
<niles> .wuit dang client
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: yes, you only want ONE plugin or you will get nothing. Why you are using that app is a mystery
<jack_> bazhang: is it in the repo? i'll take a look at that
<bazhang> jack_, yep you might to use the --install-recommends option as well
<zenn> broadcom 43225 wireless card, not showing up
<Aikar> ActionParsnip: after having my system crash at least 30 times in past few days, i was trying everything and someone recommended it to keep up to date (it dls from adobe site)
<jack_> bazhang: damn. too late
<needlez> segin : http://pastie.org/1584344 this is what im getting
<ActionParsnip> segin: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-ebower/ebower
<ActionParsnip> segin: source: https://www.ebower.com/docs/ubuntu-bluray/#ebower-ppa-install
<segin> ActionParsnip: Does add-apt-repository accept multiple addresses in a single go?
<ActionParsnip> segin: not sure, never tried
<segin> ActionParsnip: Yes, I just mentioned that, I was reading the same thing
<paq7512> <bazhang>what version of ubuntu do you run mainly?
<jack_> i have a load average of 8. 2 processes in state D. I think i have somethign weird going on with nautilus. i killed 4 of the nautilus processes the other day and gained back the majority of my ram and my load dropped to 1.something
<bazhang> paq7512, maverick
<jack_> you guys heard of an issue like that?
<mycosys> iirc there is a bug like that in QT
<mycosys> jack_
<jack_> ugh. now im at 10. i have no idea whats causing my runqueue to be so high. my runqueue is low according to vmstat
<jack_> in qt you say?
<caretrain> ad
<caretrain> '
<caretrain> Whoops, sorry.
<jack_> damn. that sentence didn't make any sense heh
<mycosys> yup - was affecting mythtv jack_ - they worked round it but it was creating defunct processes left right and centre
<Aikar> ActionParsnip:
<Aikar> rc  hal                                  0.5.14-0ubuntu6                                           Hardware Abstraction Layer
<Aikar> could that be an issue considering i just did a full hardware swap
<Aikar> problems didnt start until after i switched to new hardware
<Aikar> moved HDD and video card to new mobo/cpu/ram
<Aikar> tested ram already
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: possibly, worth a try I guess
<mycosys> if ur searching for it part of what brought it up in myth was a change from udevinfo to uvedadm
<n2diy> I can't get Firefox to run, I deleted all the lock and .parent lock files,, purged firefox, and reinstalled, and I'm still told it is already running.. Killall says no process found, WTF?
<Aikar> what does the HAL Do for ubuntu, and its dpkg -P hal to clean it up?
<ohsix> n2diy: is it running? you could move ~/.mozilla out of the way
<era878> Is it possible to setup mythbuntu on an existing ubuntu desktop 10.10 installation
<bazhang> era878, sure
<bazhang> era878, install mythbuntu-desktop package
<era878> bazhang i have dowload the control center, now what?
<ActionParsnip> era878: theres no difference under the hood, just default app set
<bazhang> era878, configure it?
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: HAL == hardware abstraction layer
<jack_> i figured it out. it was picasa. stupid wine app. :x
<n2diy> chsis, what, delete .mozilla?
<kitty_> n2diy, you can unlink files but if they're still being accessed the system won't remove them till they're actually freed, try unmounting your /home directory if possible or rebooting
<aeon-ltd> n2diy: restart?
<jack_> n2diy: what if you do a: `ps -ef | grep firefox`
<Aikar> yeah i know, but i was told linux doesnt care about hardware, so whats it provide, and why do i have left over configs if i havent touched it? this install isnt old
<era878> im at the part where i choose a remote control and an ir blaster but i dont know which to choose. i have a Hauppauge_HVR-1600
<mycosys> best to ask that bit on #mythtv era878
<mycosys> but you can change it later
<mycosys> you probably dont have an ir blaster
<jack_> has anybody gotten around the boxee hulu issue in here? i though ti had it resolved but after a re-install its back and i cant fix it :x
<jack_> not that it helps as everything is hulu+ these days
<n2diy> kitty, acon-ltd and jack I have done all of those, and no change, grep only reports grep.
<n2diy> jack command not foud.
<kitty_> n2diy have you tried making a new user or running firefox as a different user?
<n2diy> kitty_, no, let me try that.
<jack_> n2diy: what happens when you run it from the terminal?
<jack_> n2diy: command not found? ps? ps should show output.
<n2diy> jack, command not found
<jack_> i dont believe you
<kitty_> n2diy i don't suggest you do it as habit, but you could always try gksu firefox and seeing what it'll do
<jack_> n2diy: by 'it' i mean firefox. run firefox from the terminal. doe sit start? does it error out?
<bastidrazor> kitty_: great way to break things. boo
<jack_> i doubt he'd *break* anything with firefox :P
<Jordan_U> n2diy: Does /usr/bin/firefox exist? If not, what is the output of "dpkg -S /usr/bin/firefox"?
<kitty_> well if you'd like to help him, be my guest. su is fastest way i know to run stuff as a different user as most people don't run crap as root and root is gonna an account for 99.9% of everone out there
<needlez> anyone able to help, when i plug in any wireless adapter it doesn't work at all, even ones that work oob aren't working anymore any ideas. this happened after i patched compat-wireless with frag+ack and maxim-patch
<Secret128> how do i boot Ubuntu form the disk to reinstall Ubuntu
<glitchd> can someone help me get this dang program to work or to install??please?
<Secret128> does anyone know?
<Secret128> How to
<jack_> Secret128: boot the disk in the drive and reboot
<jack_> glitchd: what program?
<glitchd> Secret128, boot your computer and go to the bios the set the first boot device to the cdrom
<qwerty1> anybody down with some wifi q&a?
<kitty_> needlez, does your iwconfig list any adapters when you insert them, if not can you pastebin dmesg output relevant to when you plug in said devices?
<Secret128> what button do i  enter to the bois
<Secret128> bios
<glitchd> jack_, its a playlist.com downloader
<jack_> playlist.com downloader? for linux?
<glitchd> jack_, it has .py scripts
<glitchd> jack_, yes for linux
<Jordan_U> !anyone | qwerty1
<ubottu> qwerty1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aeon-ltd> Secret128: that varies from motherboard to motherboard
<glitchd> jack_, https://github.com/theangrybaby/PlaylistDownloader-Linux-Version/
<jack_> glitchd: can you just execute it?
<Secret128> its a imb laptop
<needlez> kitty_: iwconfig doesnt show anything other then wlan0, which this would be wlan1
<qwerty1> anyone?
<needlez> and for dmesg what should I type into terminal??
<Secret128> its a ibm laptop
<ruan> Secret128: try to find "boot sequence" or something similar
<jack_> glitchd: sudo chmod +x python downloadergui.py
<jack_> glitchd: sudo ./python downloadergui.py
<jack_> whooops
<aeon-ltd> Secret128: try all the f keys at boot ? :)
<kitty_> needlez, dmesg |tail and you should see some messages about new hardware, if it isn't recognized yet or it says something about waiting for device to settle before scanning, then just dmesg| tail again till you get something that looks like it was a wireless card inserted, if you don't, then your card might not have drivers (perhaps ndis?)
<jack_> i dont think you even need to do that. i didnt see it was py. durp
<ruan> Secret128: try all the f keys and delete
<glitchd> jack_, chmod: cannot access `python': No such file or directory
<jack_> glitchd: what happens when you run 'python downloadergui.py'
<qwerty1> 10.10 is not seeing my wifi..in term I used cmd..sudo lshw -c network....says its unclaimed and gives a long list of random things
<needlez> kitty_: i got this for part of it, this part is strange not sure what is wrong http://pastie.org/1584399
<glitchd> jack_, see pm
<kitty_> needlez, did you try to re-flash your card?
<Aikar> ActionParsnip: still froze, im going to boot into livecd to see if it happens there, and if so i can rule it is the hardware, if not, ill have to reinstall i guess
<kitty_> i.e. update its firmware?
<Secret128> okay in there
<needlez> kitty_: no, how could I do that??
<Secret128> now what
<Secret128> which option
<Aikar> (i run irssi on server, so detaching, ill reattach on live)
<agreimann> Hello. I'm trying to restore a disk on another computer with dd, but I don't want the partition to get smaller.
<kitty_> if you didn't then i'd say your card is broken or the new drivers you're trying to use doesn't recognize it
<agreimann> How do I do this?
<agreimann> Anyone have any ideas?
<needlez> kitty_: the card works perfectly fine on my other computer
<kitty_> agreimann ever use gparted ?
<agreimann> Yes. :)
<kitty_> thats my suggestion :P
<agreimann> Thanks for the suggestion, however...
<WeThePeople> how do i delete lubuntu
<agreimann> I'm trying to restore a filesystem that Linux cannot properly handle in gparted--hfs+.
<ruan> agreimann: which filesystem?
<kitty_> agreimann you can always just dd from your backup file to your new partition, then ust gparted to fix whatever errors are gonna be introduced into your file system if the structure didn't perfectly match
<agreimann> But... how do I keep the partition from being locked in?
<jack_> agreimann: what do you mean you're trying to restore it dd but dont want the partition to get smaller?
<Secret128> im in the bios now what
<agreimann> When I restored before, a 40 GB disk shrank to 7.3 GB (from an 8 GB disk).
<Secret128> how do make it install ubuntu
<ruan> Secret128: try to find "boot sequence"
<jack_> if you mean, you just want to copy the data and not the parition table, you'll need to figure out wher ethe data starts ont he disk and start dding from there
<kitty_> agreimann did you dd /dev/sda or did you actually point it at a partition?
<ruan> Secret128: or list the options that you have
<glitchd> Secret128, is there a section about the boot order?
<kitty_> agriemann cause that sounds like you copied the actual device not the partition
<Secret128> no theres startup options
<agreimann> Here's what I'm using: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/hda
<n2diy> kitty_, the newuser can use Firefox, and I can't?
<agreimann> On another computer, that is.
<glitchd> Secret128, also u can install it from inside windows..
<Secret128> i mean setup
<jack_> agreimann: that will copy the partition table
<Secret128> options
<agreimann> Correct. :)
<agreimann> That's what I'm trying to restore.
<glitchd> Secret128, what version of linux are u installing?
<jack_> agreimann: well disks dont 'shrink'. partitions can shrink
<Secret128> Ubuntu 10.10
<agreimann> It's not that it shrinks.
<agreimann> When dd finishes, because .dev.sda is 7.3 GB, the other disk ends up being 7.3 GB.
<agreimann> I'd like it to be larger--40 GB.
<jack_> agreimann: where are you reading that?
<kitty_> agreimann try doing your /dev/sda1 or whatever your partition is instead of the whole disk
<ruan> for me it was advanced cmos options > boot sequence, but my bios lists everything
<agreimann> I hope this makes sense.
<kitty_> it makes perfect sense
<agreimann> I'm restoring a Mac for someone.
<glitchd> Secret128, pm me
<jack_> well, kitty_ appears to understand so listen to him. :P heh
<agreimann> I have OS X imaged to a flash drive.
<Tom_Callahan> Hey, I got a question about the "tar" command. I'm trying to archive a bunch of directories, but I want to archive certain directories instead of it doing all the contents in a directory. For example, if I had directories that had similar terms in their names, how would I use that to archive? Any wildcard options I can use? Thanks in advance for your help!
<Guest49015> Hi guys. I'm attempting to get VirtualBox running with windows xp, but the network adapter isn't cooperating. I'm getting "This device cannot start. (Code 10)"
<agreimann> I simply want to restore it (including his files) without reinstalling OS X.
<Jordan_U> n2diy: What is the output of "which firefox" and "echo $PATH" from your main user (which cannot use firefox)?
<kitty_> you're copying the whole device over, not just a partition, if you do a "fdisk -l" it will list your partitions from your source, you'll want to use dd /dev/sda(partition number from fdisk -l) size=(output from fdisk-l for size) count=(again output from fdisk -l)
<jack_> Tom_Callahan: there is a way. one sec
<ruan> ^^ sudo fdisk -l
<agreimann> Thanks, everyone, for the assistance! :)
<agreimann> Ideas?
<Tom_Callahan> Thanks, jack_
<jack_> Tom_Callahan: tar -cvjf /tmp/jsdc_backup_$(date | sed s/" "/"-"/g) /var/www/* --exclude=*/remote/* --exclude=*/RHEL/*
<jack_> Tom_Callahan: ^use the exclude flags
<teddyb> actionparsnip, you still here by any chance?
<kitty_> when you point it at the device /dev/sda the first thing it starts copying is the mbr, partition table, and tada... you just re-partitioned your new 40gb hd to whatever your source disk was
<jack_> agreimann: could you not just create a new partition on the disk and copy the files from the usb to the localdisk?
<agreimann> Tried that, but yaboot won't boot OS X.
<agreimann> It stays stuck on the Apple logo.
<agreimann> Thanks for your assistance so far.
<kitty_> so you're trying to copy the mbr as well?
<n2diy> kitty_, 'which firefox' returns /usr/bin, and it is in the path.
<kitty_> just load up fdisk after you do the copy and hit the "X"pert mode
<Tom_Callahan> Ahhh I see, so I'd add the directories I don't want to archive in the exclude tags. Also, is there any reason why the "/tmp/jsdc_backup_......... /var/www*" part is in your command? Just curious. Thanks, jack_!
<kitty_> and it's gonna have a bunch of crap popup about how your partition table doesn't match the geometry of your disk and would you like to fix it
<agreimann> It's an iBook. It uses a different map than MBR.
<agreimann> That's what's confusing.
<jack_> Tom_Callahan: in my command, the tar file will be created in /tmp/jsdc_backup_<date>. the folder im tarring is /var/www
<agreimann> If it were a PC, I'd understand it better.
<xrdodrx> is it possible to get the old font rendering back?
<xrdodrx> the kind used in pretty much every linux distro
<Tom_Callahan> Ahhh I see, thanks, jack_!
<kitty_> does linux recognize the individual partitions on the disk when you fdisk -l ?
<Jordan_U> agreimann: Simply dd the entire image to the drive you want to "restore" to, then once you're done resize the partition to use the remaining free space.
<jack_> agreimann: why are you using dd over cp?
<xrdodrx> dejavu sans
<jack_> Tom_Callahan: let me know if you have any further questions
<Tom_Callahan> Will do, thanks!
<ruan> xrdodrx: yes
<agreimann> Can cp image disk to disk?
<xrdodrx> ruan, how?
<Jordan_U> agreimann: GParted can work with Apple partition maps as well as resize hfsplus./
<agreimann> It can?
<ruan> xrdodrx: System > appearance > fonts
<kitty_> yes
<pcp19> I have emacs running on ubuntu10.1o, sometimes on emacs the text appears to display on top of other text, resulting in a largely unreadable display anyone know how to fix this?
<agreimann> I've been using the shell and hfsprogs, actually...
<kitty_> thats how i put ubuntu on my imac
<Jordan_U> n2diy: What is the output of "/usr/bin/firefox" run from your main user?
<agreimann> I'll check gparted in a second, once the comp boots up...
<xrdodrx> ruan, This doesn't bring the font rendering back :\
<ruan> xrdodrx: what about the 4 rendering types at the bottom?
<jack_> n2diy: isntall google chrome and be done with it!
<n2diy> Jordan_U, Firefox is already running or not responding, you need to close it....
<xrdodrx> ruan, oh, duh. XD thanks!
<agreimann> OK. gparted open.
<ruan> xrdodrx: lol, no problem
<kitty_> agreimann, also if you need to copy the mbr over, there are plenty of example on how to do that (so you can use yaboot) in the grub or lilo boot manager how to pages
<jack_> n2diy: did you try rebooting your system? that should fix it.
<Jordan_U> n2diy: Try "cd /tmp/" then "/usr/bin/firefox".
<n2diy> jack, I've rebooted a dozen times, purged, removed and reinstalled too.
<xrdodrx> ruan, yeah, it's just that after you get used to seeing it for so long everything looks weird in a different font :)
<agreimann> kitty_, thank you, but I'm trying to repair a PowerPC. :)
<jack_> n2diy: you sould run the following command and pastebin it:  `ps aexo pid,user,cmd`
<kitty_> powerpc, imac same difference
<ruan> xrdodrx: personally i dont mind the ubuntu font and rendering
<agreimann> It's using an OpenFirmware map.
<ChogyDan> n2diy: have you tried something like firefox -P?
<agreimann> OK... gparted cannot resize the partition.
<agreimann> It's locked.
<n2diy> Jordan_U, nothing happens, I'm returned to the prompt.
<agreimann> Don't know why.
<kitty_> is it the partition that you booted from?
<Jordan_U> agreimann: Do you have hfsprogs installed? Did you make sure the partition isn't mounted?
<kitty_> cause it cant resize partitions that are mounted
<pcp19> I have emacs running on ubuntu10.1o, sometimes on emacs the text appears to display on top of other text, resulting in a largely unreadable display anyone know how to fix this?
<agreimann> It is unmounted.
<Jordan_U> n2diy: Interesting, and "pgrep firefox" shows no output?
<Jordan_U> !who | kitty_
<ubottu> kitty_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<agreimann> I've installed hfsprogs before. Gparted still can't work properly.
<n2diy> Jordan_U, correct.
<agreimann> Can I uncap dd? That's my basic question. :)
<agreimann> All I need to do is restore the hard disk.
<kitty_> agreimann uncap dd how?
<Jordan_U> agreimann: You are confused. dd is not "capped" and nothing needs to be "uncapped".
<jack_> n2diy: you sould run the following command and pastebin it:  `ps aexo pid,user,cmd`
<jack_> agreimann: if you want to push directly to disk you can use oflag=direct
<jack_> if thats what you mean o_O
<kitty_> agreimann, as i said before, when you point dd at the actual device not a partition, its going to copy everything to the new destination and if you HAD a partition table with a 40gb entry on it, it will be gone and you will now have an EXACT copy of your source device
<oldarney> ... Mouse lag... seriously. mouse lag.
<oldarney> I have a new ubuntu installation and I have mouse lag.
<kitty_> agreimann, hence why you always end up with a 8gb partition table on a 40gb hd
<agreimann> What I mean by "uncap" is that I'd like the 7.3 GB flash drive to restore to the 40 GB HDD without shrinking it down to 7.3 GB when done. I hope I'm making a little more sense. Thank you, kitty_, jack_, and Jordan_U.
<oldarney> Processor usage is 2% average.
<oldarney> My processor is displaying incorrect speeds in the system monitor though.
<NooBoontoo> Hello, Ok, so i got this GENIUS tablet with cordless pen, but is not working in Ubuntu 10.10, I know the tablet is fine beacuse the LED responds to the touch of the pen, but the cursor wont move
<kitty_> agreimann, can you pastebin the output for "fdisk -l" ?
<jack_> agreimann: i dont think the disk is shrinking. its probably your partition. you sould be able to grow it to fillt he filesystem after the dd
<agreimann> jack_, you'd mentioned oflag earlier? What would this flag do in dd?
<Jordan_U> agreimann: Just dd "if=/dev/small_flash_drive of=/dev/large_hard_drive" then expand the partition on large_hard_drive using gparted.
<jack_> agreimann: direct makes the IO go directly to disk instead of being cached in memory
<ChogyDan> agreimann: do you need any of the data on the usb drive atm?
<Jordan_U> agreimann: jack_: direct IO is not at all apllicable to this problem.
<jack_> agreimann: check the man page for flags
<agreimann> ChogyDan: OS X is imaged to the flash drive.
<xpx> سلام
<n2diy> jack, how can I pastebin it without Firefox?
<jack_> n2diy: use chrome
<jack_> agreimann: when you say the disk shrinks, are you talking about the partition? if so, cant you just extend the partition after the copy?
<kitty_> jack_, n2diy you could always install the nice command line utility PASTEBINIT!
<agreimann> jack_, I'd like to, but gparted won't let me.
<jack_> kitty_: does that really exist? if so, thats awesome
<agreimann> I've went through the process several times trying to fix it. :)
<Jordan_U> agreimann: Have you already dd'd the contents of one drive to the other?
<jack_> agreimann: try using hte gparted livecd
<Dirtyfrench> why would ubuntu show me the wrong content for a samba server (showing me the content of the wrong server)
<jack_> Dirtyfrench: you're doing something wrong. :P
<jack_> Dirtyfrench: what do your samba logs say?
<jack_> do they see incomming connections?
<agreimann> jack_, would using the oflag value let the 40 GB disk retain it's space?
<kitty_> jack_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/569447/
<Dirtyfrench> how do i get the samba logs ?
<Dirtyfrench> my windows machine show me the proper content
<kitty_> agreimann, no it would not, as when you point DD to the DEVICE it will copy the DATA from exactly, starting with the 8gb partition table
<jack_> agreimann: it wouldn't. i was trying to figure out what you were talking about when you asked how to uncap dd.
<ruan> Dirtyfrench: it could be a typo somewhere
<agreimann> Can I modify the starting data that says "8 GB" then, to something larger?
<jack_> Dirtyfrench: they're in /var/log
<Dirtyfrench> it isnt i just click on hte server in network
<kitty_> yes, do me a favor agreimann pastebin the output from fdisk -l
<jack_> agreimann: yes. thats what gparted does :P
<Dirtyfrench> it show the right server name but the content is wrong
<jack_> Dirtyfrench: perhaps its showing the wrong server name but the right content
<ChogyDan> agreimann: hrm, well, when I make a startup disk with my pen drive, I end up loosing the space used for some reason.  But I get it back by wiping the drive  : (
<jack_> Dirtyfrench: what if you use smbclient? does that do the same thing
<agreimann> fdisk -l won't exactly help here, since I'm redoing the existing table from a messed up dual OS X/Ubuntu install anyway.
<jack_>  /slap
<Jordan_U> agreimann: There is no need to do anything with the "starting" data before dd'ing to the larger drive. You have multiple people telling you the same thing, trust us :)
<kitty_> agreimann what command are you using to copy from your flash install?
<agreimann> dd if=/dev/sda (the flash drive) of=/dev/hda (the hard disk)
<n2diy> jack, kitty, hell, Chrome is working, what do I need Firefox for?
<jack_> that will copy everything, including your partition table. you'll have sda1 that will be ~8GB and the rest will be unallocated space
<rtdos> how can i find out which desktops i have installed and how to launch them? i have a friend who uses text based login and thinks he installed several different desktops but he is not sure which ones or how to launch them.
<jack_> n2diy++
<jack_> n2diy: next you'll ask yourself why you didnt' do htis sooner?
<jack_> rtdos: what do you mean by 'desktops'?
<Jordan_U> agreimann: Have you actually done the dd yet?
<jack_> OS installations?
<n2diy> jack, never occured to me, thanks.
<jack_> n2diy: heh. chrome is sooo much better
<kitty_> actually it won't be unallocated space it will be space that isn't even assigned in the partition table as being there, you'll have to load up fdisk /dev/hda and go into expert mode (x) and use it to fix the partition table to use the whole drive
<agreimann> Jordan_U, parted works. Can I use it over gparted?
<rtdos> jack_ :  gnome, kde, openbox, etc.
<ruan> lol, firefox still has the addon advantage
<agreimann> Yes--running dd now.
<jack_> rtdos: ah gotcha. i think you can check the metapackages. im unsure of the command.
<Jordan_U> agreimann: Yes. Since they both use libparted to do the actual work.
<jack_> gparted is just the graphical frontend for parted
<agreimann> I'm better with the shell than the GUI. :)
<jack_> that's terrible. haha
<Jordan_U> agreimann: Ok, highlight me (use my nick in a comment) once the dd is finished and you are actually ready to resize the partition on the larger drive.
<kitty_> if i was agreimann i'd do a quick copy of your mbr dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/hda size=1kb count=512, then i'd go back in and fdisk /dev/hda and erase the partition table and start a new one, then i'd go and do the dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/hda1 count=sizeofdisk, but thats just me...
<rtdos> jack_ how do i check the metapackages?
<jack_> wouldn't it be easier to create the partition on your disk the way you want it and then copy the contents over?
<agreimann> OK--should be at least ~30% done by now.
<jack_> rtdos: im unsure but i htink there is a ubuntu wiki page on metapackages
<GMH> is flash inevitably going to be extremely resource-heavy in ubuntu?
<jack_> rtdos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<GMH> if so, this just reinforces my idea that this might be a nice place for me to get work done without the distraction of youtube or tvtropes, lol
<agreimann> kitty_, when I do that, it breaks Tiger from booting.
<rtdos> thanks, jack)
<GMH> place as in, my ubuntu computer
<jack_> GMH: haha.
<agreimann> So I'm stuck using dd as an option.
<jack_> GMH: i guess it depends on your system.
<GMH> well, my system has little RAM, and relatively less processor speed
<agreimann> Oh, btw, running from the Live CD.
<kitty_> well then agreimann i have a suggestion, just as i've had to do many times,... re-run the install/setup/configure program for your boot manager after you copy all your crap over, and it should beable to fix itself
<GMH> so at first i had gnome and everything was craizly slow
<GMH> and i realized that stuff was using up to 90% memory
<agreimann> GMH, switch to fluxbox. ;)
<GMH> so i got lubuntu and now the limiting factor is my processor
<jack_> GMH: how did you check that?
<GMH> agreimann: i tried; dunno how to get internet to work; people here helped me set up lubuntu
<GMH> jack_: check what?
<jack_> GMH: that it was taking up 90% of your memory?
<GMH> system monitor
<agreimann> GMH, open a virtual shell and type in "apt-get install fluxbox" (no quotes).
<Dirtyfrench> what am i supposed to look for in the logs ?
<GMH> agreimann: did that already,  did that last night.
<clarkfischer_> I just installed the latest (Jaunty?) on my old tower with a nvidia GeForce video card, and I can't get resolution above 800x600, which is unusable!
<agreimann> If the Internet doesn't work, have you tried diagnosing the problem?
<jack_> Dirtyfrench: incoming requests
<clarkfischer_> Is there anything I can do, any kind of drivers I can install to get higher resolution?
<ohsix> apt-get install makemynotebookuseless
<xangua> clarkfischer_: jaunty is no longer supported
<jack_> Dirtyfrench: you will need to check on the smb server
<clarkfischer_> xangua: then not jaunty
<clarkfischer_> it's whatever the latest is, I literally just downloaded it from ubuntu.com an hour ago
<GMH> agreimann: not sure how to diagnose it.  networks ettings or whatever it was called detects it.
<jack_> clarkfischer_: install the nvidia drivers
<schock> this nvidia process is killing me
<clarkfischer_> jack_: 'additional drivers' already installed them for me.
<overclucker> ohsix: which repo is that in?
<clarkfischer_> It installed an nvidia settings program which only has 800x600 resolutions and below..
<ruan> clarkfischer_: did you install "current" drivers?
<kitty_> agreimann, http://mac.linux.be/content/yaboot
<clarkfischer_> yeah
<clarkfischer_> it said 'recommended'
<lqgr00ve> i am having problems mounting my ntfs partition. i managed to screw up the boot table so i am now just trying to salvage the data on the drive
<jim__> Anyone ever experience an issue with Ubuntu server where network connectivity will drop out randomly until the keyboard is pressed? (as if the machine were hibernating...doesn't appear to be the case though)
<ruan> lqgr00ve: sudo fdisk -l
<ChogyDan> clarkfischer_: is the monitor properly detected?
<clarkfischer_> ChogyDan: Yeah, as far as I can tell.
<agreimann> 5.2/7.3 GB copied, everyone. Thanks for your help so far. :)
<clarkfischer_> It's actually an HDTV, and there are some cable-conversions going on, but it knows it's manufacturer/model
<jack_> clarkfischer_: download them from nvidia's site
<jack_> lqgr00ve: what type of problem?
<clarkfischer_> jack_: I've done so, but it tells me I'm 'running x server' and I can't figure out how to not be running x-server
<agreimann> NMH, can you try running ifconfig?
<ChogyDan> jack_: aren't those incompatible with Ubuntu?
<jack_> clarkfischer_: you need to switch to runlevel 3
<clarkfischer_> stop gdm doesn't help
<clarkfischer_> jack_: how might I do that?
<jack_> ChogyDan: those what? nvidia drivers? no. i use them on my boxee machine.
<jack_> clarkfischer_: eeeeeeeeeeeh in the most recent im unsure. i think there is a forum post about it
<lqgr00ve> ruan: ok fdisk shows the drive - now how do i access it?
<era878> how do i setup the database in the backend of mythbuntu?
<ruan> lqgr00ve: get the drive name; eg. sda1 or sdb1
<jack_> lqgr00ve: mount it.  mount /dev/sda1 /mnt (for example)
<Roter1337> What is a good chatroom for Internet security?
<ChogyDan> jack_: yeah...  that's what I heard
<agreimann> 1 GB to go, everyone. :)
<jack_> ChogyDan: i use them on my 10.04 machine. they are not incompatible.
<ruan> lqgr00ve: the command i use to mount my ntfs drive is: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs
<Gnea> agreimann: what happens in 1 GB? :)
<jack_> ruan: isnt' the mount command smart enough to figure out the type?
<cordor> is there any free ssh tunneling or vpn? ask here because i don't want those with win app download.
<jack_> cordor: in ubuntu?
<jim__> cordor: PuTTY will do SSH tunnelling on windows fairly easily
<agreimann> A command I'm running--dd--finishes copying. I'm keeping a few people posted. :)
<ruan> jack_: yeah but i got this command from a 2002 forum lol
<GMH> is there a way for me to check my system info in ubuntu?
<jim__> as far as VPN, I've had success in the past using mpd as the VPN server and connecting with the default Windows VPN client
<jack_> ruan: nice heh
<Gnea> awesome
<agreimann> GMH, run hardinfo.
<jack_> GMH: which system info?
<ruan> GMH: which part of the system? cpu, gfx, hdd?
<agreimann> For memory stats, run free, and try "cat /proc/cpuinfo" for your cpu.
<jack_> memory stats: cat /proc/meminfo
<jack_> ^its awesome
<WeThePeople> how do i uninstall lubuntu
<cordor> nono, i am asking free ssh tunneling or vpn account  or something encrypted browsing. WITHOUT winapp download.
<jack_> ruan: is there a gfx monitoring command?
<Starminn> WeThePeople: How did you install it?
<GMH> was just thinking, in general, like, if there's something akin to how windows can tell me that, say, i'm running on a whatever processor with what speed and how much RAM total
<GMH> and some other info
<xangua> WeThePeople: format the partition
<ruan> jack_: my nvidia X server shows me all of my info
<jack_> cordor: on ubuntu? cant you just do ssh -gL <port>:<host>:<port> localhost?
<agreimann> GMH: You'll need hardinfo for that.
<ruan> note: not a server
<Starminn> mGMH: Run in Terminal "uname -a"
<jim__> cordor: what OS are you running?
<jack_> ruan: where is that? how do you get ot that?
<WeThePeople> xangua,  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<jim__> on Ubuntu you can just do what Jack said
<agreimann> If you want basic, comprehensive info for individual hardware, run separate commands.
<ruan> jack_: it was installed with my drivers to System>administration>nvidia x server
<cordor> jack_, jim_ : looking for an account. not software.
<jack_> ruan: ah nice.
<overclucker> cordor: do you have a ssh server you can access?
<agreimann> Data copied successfully, everyone.
<cordor> overclucker: no.
<jack_> cordor: an account?
<Starminn> GMH: Run in Terminal "uname -a" (typo'd your name the first time) -- if you want a GUI go to System->Administration->System Monitor
<agreimann> Restarting into OS X.
<lqgr00ve> ruan: no dice. no ntfs signature
<jim__> cordor, jack__ : I think he's looking for an SSH-tunnel-service provider
<jack_> GMH: also, top and ps wills how nice output
<jack_> lqgr00ve: this is a crashed harddisk?
<agreimann> Depending on what I see this time, I might need the Live CD. :)
<jim__> like how anonymizer provides a free proxy server (if that still exists)
<jack_> if mount cant mount it, it means you have a damaged superblock. you'll need to run a fsck on it.
<WeThePeople> Starminn, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<lqgr00ve> jack_ it isn't crashed but i undoubtedly screwed it up during my past linux install
<g0r33k> Hello everyone, I had a quick question please. I was thinking of setting up ssh on my home ubuntu machine so I can access it from anywhere. How secure is this connection?
<cordor> jim_: yes. or i remember there was a linux app that do p2p vpn thing.
<ahaziah77> hello
<Starminn> WeThePeople: So you're not trying to uninstall Ubuntu, you're just trying to uninstall the Lubuntu desktop.
<jrib> g0r33k: very secure...
<jack_> g0r33k: ssh is encrypted so it shoudl be secure, but its vunerable to like.. brute force attacks
<ahaziah77> newbie here
<WeThePeople> Starminn, yes
<jack_> ahaziah77: hi newbie
<ahaziah77> needs some assistance
<jack_> ahaziah77: sounds fun
<jrib> ahaziah77: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<g0r33k> jack_: in other words - dont pick an easy password. Right?
<lqgr00ve> ruan: worst case scenerio - how would i go about fixing it?
<jack_> g0r33k: sure.
<jack_> g0r33k: and you can setup rules to lock people out after 3 times and stuff
<ahaziah77> lol....ok, such a newb, dont know how
<ruan> lqgr00ve: as he said, do a  fsck on the drive
<g0r33k> I see. Thankyou :)
<overclucker> cordor: have you played with yet?
<jack_> if you can do that. you'll be fine. i have an open ssh server and i dont have any problems
<jack_> ahaziah77: whats up?
<jim__> anyone ever have cause to turn acpi=off in their grub conf? I'm assuming if I do that, I won't be able to reboot remotely?
<overclucker> cordor: meant to say have you played with tor yet?
<jrib> !ssh | g0r33k
<ubottu> g0r33k: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ahaziah77> well for one, i came up with more questions just getting to this irc chat, like how to know where i am going and what chat or channel im on
<jack_> jim__: yes. im not sure what type of reboot, but sometimes things issue an acpi reboot which, if the s ystem is frozen for exmaple, woudl do nothing.
<kitty_> woohoo, swapoff is fun
<cordor> overclucker: it was development stage, and i don't remeber the name now. i need something that secure kinda like open wifi connection.
<jack_> kitty_: ya it is!
<jim__> jack_: I may just have to try it. Have this bizarre issue where my machine will stop responding to network requests until I hit a key on the keyboard
<ahaziah77> but the main reason i was seeking help was to move files, when i try to move a file its telling me that the directory is not empty
<ahaziah77> what does that mean
<ahaziah77> ?
<agreimann> jack_, kitty_, in OS X. It did it. However, when opening Disk Utility, it shows exactly what I thought.
<jack_> jim__: strangeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
<jim__> seems to happen randomly, the only thing I can think of is that ACPI is telling it to standby for some reason
<kitty_> still have a 8gb partition?
<agreimann> A tiny partition where OS X is, and a glob of free space.
<g0r33k> Also, this may be a silly question but, am i able to point my domain name at my static ip address and then use that instead of the ip to ssh to my home machine?
<jack_> jim__: go ahead and disable it and see if it makes a difference. also, i think there is an acpid that runs. i know there is in fedora. not sure about ubuntu
<agreimann> Actually, 7.33 GB approximately.
<jrib> g0r33k: sure
<jack_> g0r33k: yes.
<kitty_> can you boot your flash drive on that computer still?
<agreimann> And 29.81 GB wasted.
<g0r33k> Thanks jack_ & jrib
<jack_> g0r33k: my server is www.jack-server.com. try sshing to it.
<agreimann> kitty_, flash drives aren't supported on this model.
<occamsrzr> does anyone know of a multi-user playlist queueing plugin for any musicplayer/jukebox?
<kitty_> cause if you can, then you should be able to load gparted or parted or mac-fdisk and fix it
<overclucker> cordor: I either use Tor, ir ssh tunneling when I use public wifi. with ssh, I tunnel to my home ssh server
<jim__> jack__: any other ideas come to mind on that issue? The hardware is old-ish but high quality (tyan motherboard) and nothing in the logs suggests hardware problems
<Jordan_U> agreimann: Now open up GParted and resize the partition.
<jim__> though I may replace the nic just to see if that does anything
<jrib> ahaziah77: what exactly are you doing and how?
<jack_> jim__: just no network activity until you hit a key? is that just while sitting on the desktop? maybe there is somekind of power-saving thing occuring
<agreimann> Jordan_U: I'm rebooting into Linux now.
<agreimann> From a Live CD, that is.
<Starminn> WeThePeople: Try just doing this but replacing it for Lubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95881
<ahaziah77> just downloading some skins for vlc, been a life long windows user, installed ubuntu this past week so whole new world for me, but i was trying to get experience with the terminal..........
<jim__> jack_: it's actually a fresh install of server edition - no gui installed. I thought it was freezing up because my SSH session (even from the local network) would freeze and then eventually disconnect
<NooBoontoo> Ok, so I was following some instructions about building some drivers for a Tablet with ./configure --with-xorg-module-dir=/usr/lib/xorg/modules
<NooBoontoo> make && sudo make install Wich worked without any errors, but now, when i try to locate the driver like this, it gives me this output osmodivs@Djiin:~/xorg-input-wizardpen-0.8.0$ ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wizardpen_drv.*
<NooBoontoo> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wizardpen_drv.*: No such file or directory
<NooBoontoo> . So did I did something wrong?
<FloodBot1> NooBoontoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jack_> jim__: if you ping it from another client does it stop responding to icmp?
<g0r33k> Thanks jack_, I see what you mean. Btw, what is the encryption key message i got?
<jim__> but I found that if I run downstairs and hit a key fast enough, the SSH connection comes back
<kitty_> interestingly enough, if you make a boot cd agreimann, that has your linux kernel on it and the options to point it to your flash drive as root (use uuid if you have to) then it will work just fine, you'll have to boot the cdrom to mount your flash as root device
<jrib> ahaziah77: tell us what you are executing and show us the full output (use http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<GMH> agreimann: thanks, hardinfo is what i wanted
<jim__> jack_: yep, stops responding to pings as well
<talaskina> ok. this is for anyone who has much experience with raid5 arrays. i have 3 newish disks (2 new, 1 used) that i am using for a raid5 array, i built the array, but it says degraded, recovering. is that normal or should i be concerned?
<cordor> overclucker: i don't have the ssh server part. i need either a free shell account which allow ssh tunneling, or free vpn account. or some p2p app that do the job.
<Starminn> WeThePeople: The apps you'll have to uninstall by yourself, but the desktop wshould be taken care of by just the opposite of installing it -- sudo apt-get remove lubuntu-desktop (theoretically)
<jack_> g0r33k: its asking if you want to accept it as a known ssh server. that way if somebody tries to fake you out it'll notify you that hte key is different
<agreimann> No problem, GMH. :)
<kitty_> then you shouldn't have any problem with resizing partitions cause you shouldn't have any of them mounted on the destination drive.
<kitty_> anyways, i'm sleepy
<WeThePeople> Starminn, ok i will try
<dbb> hello- I have ubuntu 10.10, and an application I run just posted a nice notification of an upgrade. I could swear it had a link on it.. you know, pops up in the lower right hand corner.. where do I find that? it only lasted a moment
<WeThePeople> thx
<ahaziah77> i have the skins in downloads dir, but need to move them to .local/share/vlc/skins2
<jack_> dbb: which application?
<ruan> dbb: is it a driver upgrade?
<jrib> ahaziah77: tell us what you are executing and show us the full output (use http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<ruan> dbb: oh nvm
<jrib> ahaziah77: I am asking you to literally copy and paste what is in your terminal
<dbb> jack ruan its komodo
<ahaziah77> k
<jrib> !who | ahaziah77
<ubottu> ahaziah77: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ruan> dbb: open up komodo and upgrade manually?
<g0r33k> jack_: Could you please explain what you mean by fake me out?
<dbb> ruan you dont know
<jack_> ahaziah77: you cannot move directories without the recursive flag
<lqgr00ve> ruan: it appears that i've managed to format the drive - is there any chance of data recovery still?
<jack_> ahaziah77: mv -R /folder /new/folder
<agreimann> Jordan_U, getting to the desktop.
<lqgr00ve> ruan: fdisk is showing linux partition types
<myradlife> bastidrazor, if it's set in the daemon mode, shouldn't it run in the background and update my IP each time? Instead I have to manually execute the script ipUpdate.pl each time to update to dnsexit.
<ahaziah77> aaron@aaron-laptop:~$ mv /home/aaron/Downloads/Backgrounds /home/aaron/Pictures
<ahaziah77> mv: cannot move `/home/aaron/Downloads/Backgrounds' to `/home/aaron/Pictures/Backgrounds': Directory not empty
<agreimann> Apologize about the delay.
<jack_> ahaziah77: you need to use the recurive flag
<jack_> -R
<jack_> i think
<myradlife> bastidrazor, I'm sorry, did you post a reply to that msg?
<agreimann> OK.
<cordor> f force
<ruan> lqgr00ve: im not sure
<jack_> ahaziah77:  mv -R /home/aaron/Downloads/Backgrounds /home/aaron/Pictures
<jack_> <ahaziah77> mv: cannot move `/home/aaron/Downloads/Backgrounds' to `/home/aaron/Pictures/Background
<agreimann> Upon opening gparted, I get a weird result...
<jack_> whoops
<jack_> double line. bad
<FloodBot1> jack_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lint> ahaziah77, you cannot overwrite folders
<dbb> ok - I quick google says the notification is gone after it appears.. it was so fast.. bummer
<agreimann> It actually will either quit, or say that the disk is "unallocated".
<Lint> actually you can in MacOSX, which gives ALOT lulz
<jack_> agreimann: the entire disk?
<ahaziah77> jack_, sorry, shoulda read into that more, forgot i had a backgrounds already in there
<lqgr00ve> does anyone know any data recovery utilities that might be handy?
<agreimann> jack_: Yep.
<Lint> agreimann, are you sure it contain(ed) partitions?
<Jordan_U> agreimann: What is the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<jack_> lqgr00ve: if its ntfs there are probalby a few for windows.
<ahaziah77> jack_, i see now
<jrib> ahaziah77: first, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com instead of pasting multiple lines in the channel in the future.  Secondly, you already have a non-empty Backgrounds folder in /home/aaron/Pictures.  You should instead copy the files inside /home/aaron/Downloads/Backgrounds (by using: /home/aaron/Downloads/Backgrounds/*) to /home/aaron/Pictures/Backgrounds
<agreimann> But... oddly enough, parted lists out 10 partitions.
<jack_> ahaziah77: yes. put the -R flag in there. it will recursively copy
<agreimann> Jordan_U, I was ahead of you on that. :)
<lqgr00ve> jack_ ok thank you.
<lqgr00ve> ruan: thank you.
<jrib> jack_, ahaziah77: mv does not have -R switch
<jack_> lqgr00ve: what h
<jack_> jrib: really? hmmm
<overclucker> ahaziah77: how about: mv /home/aaron/Downloads/Backgrounds/* /home/aaron/Pictures/Backgrounds
<agreimann> Thanks so far for keeping with the "disk partitions" thing. It's helping a lot. :)
<agreimann> Ideas, anyone?
<overclucker> jack_: cp and rm, but not mv
<ahaziah77> ok, so what is that http://paste deal
<agreimann> I'll try using parted to make a new partition. Again, strange why gparted doesn't like this comp...
<jack_> wow. how strange. plus i just checked on my machine and i was able to move a non-empty directory
<jrib> ahaziah77: http://paste.ubuntu.com , you use it to paste lines you want to show us (give us the url when you are done).  That way you don't flood the channel
<overclucker> ahaziah77: instead of dumnping here, you can dump somewhere else and provide us a link
<ruan> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ahaziah77> oh, ok
<ahaziah77> got ya
<agreimann> jack_, parted did it!
<ahaziah77> jack_, cool, ok, i got that down
<jack_> hooray!
<agreimann> I have a ext2 partition between 8 GB and 40 GB.
<jrib> jack_: do this: mkdir -p a/b b; touch a/b/c b/d; mv b a
<nikhil_> is ubuntu and kubuntu power management the same?
<agreimann> Jordan_U, can I merge the two partitions as one? If I format as hfs+, that is?
<jack_> jrib: nice. i wonder why that works that way.
<Arney> Ubuntu is killing about 300mhz out of my cpu
<manca_> can I ask sth.?
<madsailor> I'd like to mount some cifs network shares in fstab, but they are on a WPA2 wireless network, so the system hangs on boot when trying to mount them since it doesn't have a network connection yet.  How can I fix this?
<ruan> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<agreimann> Arney, check your power management settings.
<ruan> oops
<bazhang> manca_, related to ubuntu, sure
<Arney> I did "scaling_available_frequencies" it says 1300000... when my processor is 1666000
<agreimann> Yes.
<Arney> the max one that is.
<Arney> How do I do that?
<agreimann> The G4 processor is *much* weirder, trust me.
<agreimann> It's not exactly that Ubuntu is eating it up.
<agreimann> It's that your cpu is scaled down to save power.
<manca_> i have msi wind u90, ubuntu netbook remix 10.04 ... and my wirwlwss driver is not working properly ...
<agreimann> Try plugging your PC in, shutting down, then rebooting.
<mycosys> :O g4 is art compared to x86
<ahaziah77> jack_, OK, so can you tell me what is wrong with this
<manca_> what can i do?
<ahaziah77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569455/
<agreimann> Your full speed should come back.
<jack_> madsailor: try adding _netdev to the options.
<manca_> wireless*
<jack_> ahaziah77: you need to mv the files within the directory. or you could do a recursive copy and then just remove the folder when its done. :P
<bazhang> manca_, what chipset
<manca_> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller ... that?
<mycosys> ocrud
<Jordan_U> agreimann: Why are you trying to "merge" filesystems? Why not just resize the partition/filesystem?
<bazhang> manca_, does it show in ifconfig
<agreimann> Jordan_U: Can't. I'm in OS X now to see what Disk Utility will do.
<Arney> the problem is that its saying that the maximum speed is 300mghz lower then the real maximum
<ahaziah77> jack_, oops, sorry gave u the wrong link, hang on
<madsailor> jack_, thanks.
<jrib> jack_: you should really think of mv as renaming
<Jordan_U> agreimann: You never pastebin'd the output of "sudo parted -l".
<jack_> jrib: i do, but im also lazy
<ahaziah77> jack_, k, try this one, http://paste.ubuntu.com/569458/
<Interdic1or> hey wats the default program to scan documents in ubuntu
<bazhang> Interdic1or, simplescan?
<ruan> Interdic1or, simplescan
<manca_> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:85:7a:35:39
<manca_>           inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<manca_>           inet6 addr: fe80::221:85ff:fe7a:3539/64 Scope:Link
<manca_>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<FloodBot1> manca_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manca_>           RX packets:9175 errors:30 dropped:13113 overruns:0 frame:0
<manca_>           TX packets:10781 errors:511 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<ruan> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Interdic1or> alright thanks ruan
<overclucker> Arney: can you manually change it with cpufreq-selector -f 1666000 ?
<Arney> My pc is plugged in, shut and restarted... its still like that
<jack_> ahaziah77: it says the file does not exist
<Arney> overclucker: let me try
<doug9> upgrade problem 9.10 to 10.04 video
<ChogyDan1> Arney: you can add the frequency monitor to your panel
<ruan> its better to do a clean install than to upgrade
<bazhang> ruan, not so
<ahaziah77> jack_,  ok, so what about this, this means that they are there doesnt it?
<ahaziah77> jack_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/569459/
<Arney> ChogyDan1: Whats the diff between that and the system monitor?
<xujianjun> 怎么聊天啊
<bazhang> !cn | xujianjun
<ubottu> xujianjun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ChogyDan1> Arney: well, sys monitor is for work load, and you want the frequency, right?
<a123456789> well
<ChogyDan1> Arney: or maybe frequnecy is in monitor?
<jack_> ahaziah77: /.local/share/vlc/skins2 is not hte same as ~/.local/share/vlc/skins2
<Arney> ChogyDan1: it is, in the first tab
<agreimann> OK--trying Linux out.
<NooBoontoo> Just a question: Is it safe to write something in the /lib/udev/rule_generator.functions file? they say I need to add a  file  /69-xserver-xorg-input-aiptek.rules
<ChogyDan1> Arney: not for me
<ahaziah77> jack_, oh cool, missed the ~, lemme try that
<Arney> i have 10.10
<agreimann> OS X obviously can't get things right.
<a123456789> system need vga drivers .but i donot get ,how to get,who can tell me ?
<NooBoontoo> AND: Download xorg.conf to your home folder and copy the file to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d, but i am not sure about messing with the Xorg files
<agreimann> a123456789: Try using jockey-gtk.
<doug9> upgrade problem lost video sigNal 9.10 to 10.04
<a123456789> ok ,i try ,thank
<myradlife> How do I execute the following command, "/etc/init.d/ipUpdate start "  , in a cron job? (what is a line if I want to execute it every hour?)
<jon8> myradlife
<jon8> er
<raido> myradlife: you dont want to do that from init.d, stuff in init.d is run at startup already
<jon8> myradlife: @hourly /etc/init.d/ipUpdate start
<jon8> would run it every hour
<jon8> but read what raido said
<ohsix> most providers would not like people contacting them on the hour ... :D
<myradlife> raido, I'm not sure what you mean by that. init.d is run at startup already?
<ohsix> theres a place you can run it from only when your address changes
<jon8> myradlife, if your system is setup properly, when you boot up your machine (or server), everything that is inside of /etc/init.d/ will run if properly configured.
<Arney> fire fox was using 200% of the cpu... wtf
<ruan> lol 200%
<raido> myradlife: anything in init.d is executed upon system start. You likely just need to read the instruction on ipUpdate and configure it to do what you want, i.e. update hourly
<Arney> prolly a  small system monitor bug.
<jon8> myradlife, here is a nice web based gui page i (just) found, http://www.corntab.com/pages/crontab-gui that seems like it will help you create proper crontab entries
<Arney> lol, again, now with empathy. 200%
<ChogyDan1> Arney: it means it was maxing out both cores on a dual core
<Arney> interesting way to measure percentages.
<myradlife> raido, jon8 , i'll try those, thanks
<xeer> I have a strange issue, an executable is not accepting a chmod .. http://pastebin.com/LQGpQf3e
<jon8> myradlife you're welcome.
<ruan> that'd be quite funny on a supercomputer.... <program> is using 10000000% of the cpu
<doug9> upgrade problem lost video 9.04 to 10.04
<jon8> Arney depending on what software is being used, it could be glitched and not correctly seeing multiple core'd cpus, thus more than 100%
<ChogyDan1> doug9: can you give more details?
<doug9> 9.10
<manca_> i have msi wind u90, ubuntu netbook remix 10.04 ... and my wireless driver is not working properly ... chipset ralink
<jon8> xeer hmm.. pastebin.com is slow to load. ill check out your paste when it comes up.
<Jordan_U> agreimann: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"/
<era878> does anybody have experience setting up mythtv with dish network
<don> hello
<jon8> xeer can you paste your problem onto something like pastee.org please
<agreimann> Jordan_U: I fixed it, actually. :)
<agreimann> In Linux.
<agreimann> Or at least am going to.
<jon8> don, hello fellow michigander :)
<agreimann> Thanks, jack_ and Jordan_U. :)
<agreimann> Logging out.
<jack_> :D
<jon8> Pastebin.com is under heavy load right now, sorry...
<jon8> But we are working on it!
<jon8> lol
<Jordan_U> agreimann: You're welcome.
<Guest47502> i need some help
<jon8> Guest47502, whats the problem
<doug9> HP s7727c, AMD 64, Nvidia worked with 9.10 upgraded to 10.04.  MoNitor reports No sigNal
<jon8> xeer can you use something other than pastebin.com to share please. www.pastee.org is available.
<Starminn> jon8: Have people try http://pastie.org then for now?
<franco> hi
<Ritlee> what's the chances of two drives, quite probably from the same batch, failing according to the logs... at the same exact time? yes i know not directly ubuntu related
<jon8> Starminn alternatives have already been recommended.
<franco> i'm from santiago of chilr
<franco> chile
<jon8> Ritlee chances could be great if there the drives were manufactures closely together (time wise) and there was a production problem that went unnoticed. contact the manufacture.
<meltphace> Ritlee: much higher than two drives from different batches failing at the same time
<raido> Ritlee: I bet it happens to Google hourly.
<Skyline0964256> hey
<mycosys> !ask
<jon8> raido i bet it doesnt. google most likely buys very high end enterprise drives
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jon8> Skyline0964256 hi
<Skyline0964256> i need some help
<jon8> Skyline0964256
<meltphace> :
<jon8> just ask your question already
<jon8> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meltphace> :|
<Skyline0964256> lo
<doug9> I did the process of 9.10 theN upgradiNg to 10.04 two eNtire cycles with the same results
<Ritlee> jon8, like within 2 minutes?
<Skyline0964256> i installed VLC and some codecs and its still not playing the dvd
<raido> jon8: they dont, surprisingly, they use the same stuff we do
<mycosys> !ask >Skyline0964256
<jon8> Ritlee seems extremely unlikely
<ubottu> Skyline0964256, please see my private message
<ruan> lol
<meltphace> Ritlee: it's not impossible :|
<raido> jon8: theres alot online about how many drives they fail every day
<jon8> raido you use enterprise level SAS 15k rpm drives at home?
<mycosys> Skyline0964256 add the medibuntu repositories
<mycosys> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Skyline0964256> how?
<mycosys> !medibuntu > Skyline0964256
<ubottu> Skyline0964256, please see my private message
<raido> jon8: they use sata/pata
<jon8> raido http://storagemojo.com/2007/02/19/googles-disk-failure-experience/
<jack_> how long do you think it'd take to compile gnome from source?
<jon8> raido i'm just talking out of my ass. I dont know anything about what google uses or their harddrive failure rate.
<ahaziah77> jack_,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/569467/
<raido> jon8: I see that
<jon8> raido http://www.engadget.com/2007/02/18/massive-google-hard-drive-survey-turns-up-very-interesting-thing/
<jon8> raido sorry. i didnt mean to come off sounding like i knew what i was talking about, my apologizes.
<jack_> ahaziah77: mv /home/aaron/Downloads/redcoast/vlt ~/.local/share/vlc/skins2 <this command is worng. the file is redcoast.vlt not redcoast/vlt
<jack_> ahaziah77: if you press [tab] it will autocomplete filenames for you
<ahaziah77> sorry, ok, looked at the past, i typed it wring there but i have tried .vlt and it does the same
<ahaziah77> wrong*
<jack_> ahaziah77: if it exists, it souldn't. you probably have another typo
<ahaziah77> k
<ahaziah77> ill make sure it is all right
<saby> Hi, i cannot put my computer to sleep or suspend
<threenutz> Does anyone know how to disable your IP address from showing up in your username?
<Ritlee> jon8, thanks for that link quite interesting read
<saby> i dont get the options and when i close the lid of my laptop it says failed to suspend
<jon8> Ritlee no problem
<doug9> upgrade issue 9.10 to 10.04 No video signal
<juk> ahaziah77: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fileman.html
<jon8> threenutz if you're talking about your ip showing up when you come onto irc you would have to get something called an IRC bouncer to hide your ip on IRC.
<jstar5566> I'm a moderately competent ubuntu user. I use emacs, orgmode, xmonad & screen every day. I'm wondering if there's anything else that powerusers use that could help my productivity. Any ideas?
<ahaziah77> jack_, thanks
<jack_> ahaziah77: :D
<mIKEjONES> I just git clone'd ubuntu's maverick kerne.ubuntu.com repository, where is the kernel config that ubuntu uses?
<madsailor> jack_, adding _netdev to the options in fstab didn't work. I really just want to symlink to the shares, but this isn't possible without mounting locally.  Any other ideas?
<threenutz> jon8 thanks. I saw something about it but it warned of a possible buffer overflow. Im using xChat and thought there might be a configuration setting I was missing.
<jack_> madsailor: take it out of your fstab and make a script that'll do it for you
<jack_> threenutz: no.
<caretrain> ls
<mycosys>  jstar5566 screen, winswitch are godsends
<Jordan_U> threenutz: Join #freenode and ask about getting a "cloak".
<doug9> upgrade problem No video sigNal after upgrade 9.10 to 10.04
<jack_> no video signal? like... on your monitor?
<nertil> like no driver
<doug9> yes
<nertil> :))
<jack_> doug9: are you using an nvidia card?
<jon8> threenutz yes, if you're spending a lot of time on this IRC Network, you can join #frenode and ask for a VHost to mask your IP address while being connected to this network.
<threenutz> Jordan_U thanks, i will do that.
<doug9> yes
<jack_> doug9: try disabling the nouveau driver in the kernel options
<jack_> or uninstalling it
<jon8> threenutz they will make it look like this: @unaffiliated/jon8 .. as you can see if you do /whois jon8
<Jordan_U> threenutz: You're welcome.
<jon8> Jordan_U good call on that, i forgot i've done that some months ago.
<threenutz> Thanks guys. Very much appreciated.
<jstar5566> mycosys: amazing, winswitch looks wicked. I know there's more out there that I don't know about ... keep em coming!
<jon8> threenutz Oh, and also, if you want them to mask your ip/hostname while being on this network
<jon8> threenutz you'll need to register your nickname with nickserv
<saby> Hello, I do not get the option to suspend or sleep or hibernate, when i close the lid of my laptop i get Suspend Failed message
<doug9> I'm s.o.l. theN cause I oNly kNow GUI
<madsailor> jack_, mounting has to be done as sudo...how can I safely setup a script to run with sudo priveledges, to be run by users without sudo
<jon8> doug9, is there a reason why you capitalize every N? :)
<ruan> lol
<jack_> madsailor: you could maybe allow moun tto be used by non-root users.
<jack_> madsailor: or maybe there is a timeout option you can set in fstab. im unsure though
<threenutz> jon8: Kk, again, very much appreciated. I looked online for a while last night. You saved me a lot of hassle.
<doug9> yes, xchat-gNome discoNNects me with a lower case N
<jack_> what?
<jack_> hahah
<overclucker> doug9: nnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, haha
<silverlightning> any wireless / conntions experts ?
<doug9> boo
<jack_> doug9: its not hard to learn the cmdline. YOu sould try it :)
<silverlightning> I have the weirdest problem with network in lubuntu
<jack_> but hte kernel options are set in grub.
<mycosys>  jstar5566 readline may be the most useful scripting tool in existance after awk lol
<jack_> silverlightning: do tell
<Starminn> doug9: There are various command line IRCs although I'm using Pidgin right now without problems, so you could give that a try.
<ruan> im on chatzilla
<jstar5566> mycosys: :) do you know of any places where people share what tools they use on a regular basis?
<ruan> firefox addon
<mycosys> not off the top of my head  jstar5566
<madsailor> jack_, Ok. do you know how I would go about setting mount as a non-root command
<mycosys> i know a few of us do on efnet # desktops, but its purpose is hardware support
<overclucker> Starminn: doug9 I find pidgin to be a little weird when using irc
<doug9> OK.  I'll dowNload a differeNt chat clieNt aNd be back iN a bit
<saby> Hello, I do not get the option to suspend or sleep or hibernate, when i close the lid of my laptop i get Suspend Failed message
<silverlightning> I  have installed lubuntu on an old laptop to see how I like it. It does detect network card, correct network, and let's me fill in password, but still resists making connection. It is sort of connected, but something odd, perhaps encryption or something else
<silverlightning> does that make any sense jack?
<_marx_> wow, 1408
<ruan> most of them are afk
<Guest10713> hi
<sacarlson> silverlightning: I have seen a few people have trouble with wifi encryption and one solution is to use the wicd wifi gui setup to NOT use the wext wpa supplicant driver that is setup in wicd preferences
<silverlightning> what is DHCP?
<mycosys> dynamic host control protocol
<jack_> madsailor: i htink you can just change the permissions ont he binary
<ruan> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<silverlightning> I se
<jack_> silverlightning: its the service that gives you an IP when you connect to the network
<ruan> ubottu knows all
<jack_> orly?
<jack_> !whatisthebestlinuxdistro?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mycosys> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<ruan> lol
<jack_> !101010
<mycosys> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mycosys> thats the question??????
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu jack_ ruan
<silverlightning> thanks ruan
<_marx_> !cowsay
<jack_> _marx_++
<silverlightning> ubottu is really telling me off here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_marx_> cowsay is in the repos
<silverlightning> lol
<jack_> cowsay should be installed by default imho
<silverlightning> hmm
<glitchd> im trying to create a shortcut to open a script program, but no matter what i try i jus get errors??someone help please
<KSHawkEye> Hello, what is the difference between static and shared builds? Why would someone want to use --disable-shared why would that be better?
<jack_> and all my command should be said by tux
<jack_> glitchd: are you specifing the full paths? what errors are you getting?
<_marx_> glitchd: see man ln
<Macstheyjustsuck> My PSP used to work properly on Maverick, but then I restarted and now it shows up in Maverick, but doesn't let me go into it or see what's on it or anything
<jack_> it always makes me nervous when people get operator status
<ruan> i dont know about PSPs, but do they have to be mounted?
<ruan> nevermind
<Macstheyjustsuck> o.O
<jack_> nice name heh
<ruan> plug it in elsewhere?
<thelinuxitjustdo> esn'tsuck
<bazhang> !ot > jack_
<ubottu> jack_, please see my private message
<jack_> ugh bazhang gimmie a break D: im in here to help
<ohsix> that's all he does
<bazhang> jack_, then stop the unnecessary chit chat
<mycosys> trying to drive off the community bazhang?
<malv> whats x11 copy command?
<ruan> malv: i dont completely understand the question
<malv> copy and paste in X11
<malv> shift-insert pastes, but what copies?
<_marx_> yeah, there is no x11 copy command
<mycosys> depends on ur windowing environment, not x11
<_marx_> oh, old school unix right click center click
<malv> chrome wont let me paste into it from xterm
<malv> pfft
<mycosys> but normally ^v ^c and shift del and shift ins
<Macstheyjustsuck> My PSP used to work properly on Maverick, but then I restarted and now it shows up in Maverick, but doesn't let me go into it or see what's on it or anything, how do I fix this?
<mycosys> try edit>copy in xterm
<ruan> plug the psp in elsewhere?
<jack_> i center click
<ohsix> malv: xterm doesn't use the "CLIPBOARD" clipboard, it uses selection, desktop stuff generally uses the clipboard
<ruan> !xterm > ruan
<ubottu> ruan, please see my private message
<doug9_> upgrade problem HP s7727c,
<doug9_> AMD 64, Nidia Ubuntu 9.10 OK, 10.04 has no video signal
<Macstheyjustsuck> ruan: Didn't help
<doug9_> oops, Nvidia
 * _marx_ has had sweet success cloning today so please excuse his euphoria 
<doug9_> congratulations _marx
<jack_> doug9: the problem is that the new bundled nvidia drivers dont work with your card.
<jack_> doug9: you will need to edit your kernel line to blacklist the module from loading
<jack_> and then you can install the 3rd party nvidia drivers. then you'll be fine
<jack_> if you have ssh loaded, you maybe able to do it from another machine
<doug9_> Jeeze,  I'm a dumbo for the command line
<jack_> doug9: this can be done in grub. which is the bootloader
<doug9_> If I reload 9.10 then could I do anything to get 10.04 up and working?
<jack_> doug9: perhaps. i think the ugprade process uses the same kernel parameters you've set
<schock> trying to get nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 330m] (rev ff) working under 10.10. about to give up :(
<saby> Hello, I do not get the option to suspend or sleep or hibernate, when i close the lid of my laptop i get Suspend Failed message
<jack_> doug9: i checked the forums and it looks like you can blacklist it in modrpobe. if you can edit the files remotely or via a livecd you should be able to do it
<schock> THis is on a sony vaio Z11
<junt> ?
<junt> some one in here
<jack_> doug9: http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10324779&postcount=8
<ruan>  (sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs) how would i set fstab to do this at startup?
<junt> ?
<jack_> hi junt
<jack_> ruan: are you asking that?
<junt> sure yes
<raido> doug9_: cant you get to a login by doing ctl+lt+F2
<doug9_> When I put in a live CD with 10.04 on it the machine shows screen... I can see.  But after rebooting with 10.04 on the hard drive I don't have a video signal
<junt> hi jack
<ruan> im asking how i could set fstab to do that at startup
<jack_> /dev/sda1    /mnt/ntfs    ntfs    defaults    0 0 <ruan
<junt> are you chinese?
<ruan> thanks jack_
<jack_> np
<junt> o~~~
<jack_> junt: no. i am british :O
<junt> o~~i am from china
<jack_> whats the chinese ubottu thing?
<jack_> !cs
<ubottu> chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for !XChat | https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py
<jack_> nope
<Secret128> whats
<sacarlson> doug9_:  jack_: you might also get control to make the changes of blacklist or 3rd party nvidia drivers by hiting keys <ctl><alt> + f2  to get to console if the system didn't crash completely
<ruan> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Secret128> grub rescue
<junt> any chinese here?
<junt> 有中国人没？
<jack_> ruan++
<jack_> !cn junt
<jack_> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<KSHawkEye> Hello, when cross compiling with GCC I had to --disable-shared to get a package to compile, what is the difference between static and shared? why might that have been causing it to fail?
<the_drow> !enter | the_drow
<ubottu> the_drow, please see my private message
<MelGibson> i would like to be able to run pdflatex and bibtex remotely from my windows machine. for a report i'm writing (i hate latex on windows) is there a service that allows something like this via SSH?
<jack_> MelGibson: are these GUI applications?
<MelGibson> command line
<jack_> so you want to run windows command line applications from linux?
<MelGibson> pdflatex myfile.tex bibtex myfile.bib
<MelGibson> no, the other way
<meltphace> you're looking for an ssh client for windows?
<doug9_> sacarlson: I'm pretty sure the system has not crashed. the hd light continues to flicker as it usually does in the opening stages of booting
<jack_> MelGibson: can you not use ssh?
<NinjaJeff> I was surprised to ssh in and find my byobu session still going. That normal?
<_marx_> lol
<jack_> doug9: i have the same issue on my fedora box. its the new drivers. they dont work correclty with newer cards.
<jack_> how do you think i new you had nvidia? :P
<MelGibson> meltphace, no i know of SSH clients. i was wondering if there is a service that lets me log onto someone else's machien just to run a few commands every hour or so
<meltphace> MelGibson: .. an ssh client
<meltphace> ;P
<MelGibson> jack_, yeah but i don't have a linux machine to SSH into
<ruan> my hd light doesnt even flicker on ubuntu
<jack_> MelGibson: ssh
<Jordan_U> NinjaJeff: That's the entire point of screen (byobu is just a set of profiles an scripts for screen).
<doug9_> so maybe i should just run 9.10 and wait?
<meltphace> ohhh
<jack_> MelGibson: wat. so you want to run commands from a windows machine on nothing?
<meltphace> he wants a shell account i think
<meltphace> there are still a few sites around which offer free shell accounts
<meltphace> but why not just setup latex in cygwin or native latex and run it from msys or something
<MelGibson> meltphace, yeah i think something like that would work. but i need those commands specifically. i wouldn't have su to install pdflatex
<meltphace> latex on windows is very similar to latex on linux ;P
<MelGibson> meltphace becuase that is a pain in the arse and never works for me. it's one of the most poorly user friendly experiences i've had
<NinjaJeff> Jordan_U: Interesting. Does it maintain my login, then?
<NinjaJeff> If I detach from my current session, how can I get back to it?
<meltphace> NinjaJeff: screen -r
<Jordan_U> NinjaJeff: Yes. "logging in" is not as statefull as you probably think.
<doug9_> thank you all
<MelGibson> would a shell account usually have pdflatex for instance?
<doug9_> I'm going to wait for U to make Nvidia work
<jack_> for me?!
<jack_> hehe
<jack_> doug9: its not hard to blacklist the driver. you need to edit the kernel parameter. just add 'rdblacklist=nouveau' to the end
<jack_> that'll stop it from loading and you should get gui
<NinjaJeff> Jordan_U: Would another user on the machine see my username in a who?
<meltphace> MelGibson: maybe. depends on the service
<NinjaJeff> Thanks, meltphace.
<meltphace> MelGibson: it really makes more sense to just run linux or cygwin if you really need these things
<Jordan_U> NinjaJeff: Yes.
<meltphace> miktex is also really easy to setup, esp with texniccenter
<doug9_> thanks jack, doug out
<_marx_> oh gee i must go have a smoke now yall crack me up!
<MelGibson> meltphace i'm not going to just run linux
<sacarlson> jack_: doug9_: I'm not sure but another option might be to create a xorg.conf file to tell it what driver you want to use on your nvidia card
<Rask> Hey guys.  I'm trying to install kubuntu (but that channel is dead silent) and running into some trouble.  I believe I'm suffering from the issue with nvidia cards, powermizer, and resulting screen flicker.  I see two similar solutions online, but both refer to files that no longer seem to exist in 10.04.
<Rask> One refers to /etc/modprobe.d/options, which doesn't exist anymore, and the other refers to xorg.conf, which doesn't exist anymore.
<doug9_> Nvidia narcosis
<sacarlson> doug9_:  but personaly I don't upgrade unless needed.  if 9.1 works stick with it,  if it was an upgrade you might even be able to just move back one version of kernel in your grub settings
<Rask> By way of background, let me say that I really, really want to become a linux user, but every single time I've tried over the past ten years or so, I've hit a debilitating problem that nobody can explain or solve and I end up using Windows for another few years.
<Rask> Will you help me break the cycle?  Please?  :)
<ruan> why don't you try ubuntu?
<ohsix> also 10.10, not 10.04
<ruan> hmm whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu
<Rask> KDE versus GNOME.
<ruan> ah
<lighta> gui is not only what differenciate distribution
<SwedeMike> Rask: xorg.conf exists, but if it's not there, it uses defaults. You can still create one.
<Rask> SwedeMike: Ok.  How do I do that?
<ohsix> Rask: well if you really want to use it, KDE i sn't a _great_ start
<Macstheyjustsuck> My PSP used to work properly on Maverick, but then I restarted and now it shows up in Maverick, but doesn't let me go into it or see what's on it or anything, how do I fix this?
<Rask> I mean, the website I found suggests a way to modify xorg.conf, but I dunno about starting with a totally blank slate...
<meltphace> MelGibson: then what are you doing in #ubuntu you silly
<GanjaReefer> trying to get X forwarding on SSH, have the options set to yes in both ssh_config and sshd_config trying ssh -X but no display variale shows up...
<SwedeMike> Rask: http://tinypaste.com/3b49f is mine for instance, you can create it and just use a few subsections.
<Chikokishi> I was listening to a song, then the sound on my computer suddenly stopped again.. Why does it keep doing this!?
<ohsix> Chikokishi: sounds like pulseaudio is dying, how fast is your machine? if it uses too much cpu it tends to kill itself (but you can change the resampler so it uses less cpu)
<craigpemberton> hello is this the Ubuntu help irc chat?
<Chikokishi> My computer is only a couple months old.  Its fast enough to play regular games and watch dvds and such
<ohsix> probably something else then
<Chikokishi> and the sound has been working for like 6 hours
<ruan> craigpemberton: yes
<indecipherable> i love it when people rate the speed of machine based on the date purchased.
<Chikokishi> Indecipherable, i mean its not an old machine with a smaller processor.
<SwedeMike> Chikokishi: there are brand new computers that are slower than 4 year old ones.
<craigpemberton> does anybody here know their way around grub2 and getting it to boot windows7?
<Chikokishi> i know... Im just saying (in a simple way) that its fast enough to run music
<Ritlee> craigpemberton, have you messed with your boot?
<lighta> craigpemberton, isn't your question to default windows for start ?
<Chikokishi> im not sure of its exact speed
<SwedeMike> craigpemberton: the first hit on google for <grub2 booting windows 7> is http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/ which looks quite comprehensible.
<craigpemberton> I have a working windows partition, but I'm having trouble getting grub to accept it
<ohsix> Chikokishi: i only ask that to rule out a quick swath of problems, brand new netbooks can be "too slow" at times, though
<craigpemberton> I've been through that
<tech_1> hi>>
<Chikokishi> Well, iv got a dual core 2.3 ghz proc with 3gb of mem
<sacarlson> craigpemberton:  so it already boots ubuntu?  it should have created a grub2 entry already,  did you look at boot by holding shift key at boot time?
<craigpemberton> I can edit the menu entry in grub, the issue is that all configurations I have seen result in in this error message: "A disk read error occurred. Press ctrl+alt+del to restart"
<craigpemberton> for windows
<Ritlee> craigpemberton, i just sent you a link to a graphical grub customizer that i use
<craigpemberton> ubuntu boots fine
<Ritlee> you should give it a try
<GanjaReefer> trying to get X forwarding on SSH, have the options set to yes in both ssh_config and sshd_config trying ssh -X but no display variale shows up...
<lighta> craigpemberton, are you sure you windows partition is fine ? this error seem like not
<Ritlee> craigpemberton, then there's something wrong with your windows install
<Chikokishi> ohsix, how do i restart pulse audio?
<Rask> Ok, the xorg.conf fix looks more questionable than the modprobe one anyway... can we look back at that one?  Basically I'm trying to add a couple 'option' lines to /etc/modprobe.d/options or its equivalent in 10.04.  I'm led to understand by the manpage that the equivalent thing here is just to create any old .conf file in /etc/modprobe.d/ so I've done this but it doesn't appear to work.  Is there a way to know whether the files have been read pro
<craigpemberton> I can read from the windows partition from ubuntu and everything seems to be in place
<guest> hello
<sacarlson> craigpemberton: that sounds like you had a bad shutdown in windows and needs a windows like file check to fix it.  I'm not sure linux has anything to fix ntfs files systems
<ohsix> Chikokishi: if it quit (which it probably has if sound has stopped) it will restart
<craigpemberton> I had grub1 down just fine.... this new grub seems like overkill
<Chikokishi> ohsix it hasnt yet
<Chikokishi> ohsix, restarting my machien doesnt fix it either
<Chikokishi> ohsix, last time this happened my computer finally did a "
<lighta> yeah had this change too was hard 1st day...
<Chikokishi> partial update" then it worked
<lighta> did you run grub update already ?
<craigpemberton> yeah... i edit my etc/grub.d/11_Windows script, then sudo update-grub, then what i had shows up in my grub.cfg
<ohsix> Chikokishi: hard to say, there are logs in /var/log that might have something to say about why pulse exited, if it actually did
<craigpemberton> then i can boot to the boot loader
<craigpemberton> and what i've put is there faithfully
<craigpemberton> I've tried a bunch of different things and I've been looking at the grub documentation
<Chikokishi> ohsix how do i get there
<ruan> var/log? you go there.
<Chilaquiles> Hey my ubuntu 10.10 doesn't recognize any usb flash drive, it was recongnizing them before, any suggestions?
<bazhang> Chilaquiles, cleanly remove from windows
<Chikokishi> ruan well.. yes.. but like. is that in my computer, is that in documents...  Iv only been on ubuntu for 3 days
<ruan> Chikokishi: its in filesystem of ubuntu
<Chilaquiles> bazhang: what?
<sacarlson> craigpemberton: I guess I was wrong there is a tool in linux to fix ntfs file systems called ntfsfix
<ruan> Chikokishi: root of drive
<craigpemberton> I might just reinstall everything which would be a pain but possibly cleaner....
<craigpemberton> guh
<ruan> log viewer also works
<codewiz> currently any problems with pidgin or the icq servers? i corrected the server adress to login.icq.com maybe a month or two ago, now i cant log in
<ohsix> bazhang: he was here earlier about that; all his external drives stopped working at some point, not just one
<bazhang> Chilaquiles, sounds like you just yanked them out with syncing the cache
<Chilaquiles> bazhang: so what do you recommend?
<lighta> just erase windows then hehe (ok not fun)
<Ritlee> craigpemberton, you might backup your grub to a disk that you can boot off of (ie floopy or usb) that will start your ubuntu install... once that is done, load the windows 7 install disk in your system and boot off it, and repair your win 7 install... i think you may have just a file or two that are critical for windows to start corrupted
<sacarlson> craigpemberton: sounds simple http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/ntfsfix.8.html
<bazhang> Chilaquiles, go back into windows, then cleanly remove them after syncing the cache
<Chikokishi> ruan i dont have permission to see the root folder in my filesystem drive.  How do i get there?
<Chilaquiles> bazhang: sorry but I don't know how to sync the cache
<ahaziah77> jack_, cool, appreciate the help, i was able to successfully move and use the skins for vlc
<ruan> Chikokishi: i meant the root of the drive, which means the start of the drive
<craigpemberton> craigp@goldfoot> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda5
<craigpemberton> Mounting volume... OK
<craigpemberton> Processing of $MFT and $MFTMirr completed successfully.
<Chikokishi> oh, i was in there and i didnt see "var" i saw like bin and etc and such..
<craigpemberton> NTFS volume version is 3.1.
<craigpemberton> NTFS partition /dev/sda5 was processed successfully.
<FloodBot1> craigpemberton: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<craigpemberton> craigp@goldfoot>
<ruan> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> Chilaquiles, simple: insert, select remove cleanly or somesuch
<Chikokishi> ruan, ah i got it i was in ubuntu drive not root drive >.<
<Chilaquiles> bazhang: ok, let me try that
<bazhang> sacarlson, he'd be better off fixing it in windows, ntfsprogs wont do that
<tech_1> hi friends any one help me to setup james server.
<ruan> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> tech_1, what is that
<Chikokishi> Okay, now im there what kind of log am i looking for exactly?
<sacarlson> craigpemberton: I don't think you have a grub2 problem it's a ntfs file system problem with a posible simple fix with http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/ntfsfix.8.html and a bazhang states windows must have better tools
<bazhang> sacarlson, he quit
<tech_1> it is used to setup mailserver using java..
<glitchd> can someone help me make a pythol script execute from a shortcut on my top panel??please??
<tech_1> it is java mailserver
<ruan> tech_1: what is the question?
<bazhang> tech_1, in the ubuntu repos?
<Gwar_Trolle> Hi guys, I have three questions about the 4.0b12+, since the Firefox IRC channel is completely dead. 1) is there a way to change the colour of the white  screen that shows in a new tab before the page loads? 2) Is there a way to keep the find bar up when refreshing/changing tabs like it used to do? 3) What happened to Googles Scrollbar lol!?
<GanjaReefer> trying to get X forwarding on SSH, have the options set to yes in both ssh_config and sshd_config trying ssh -X but no display variale shows up...
<glitchd> jack_, u still there??
<bazhang> Gwar_Trolle, installed from where? ubuntu repos? PPA?
<tech_1> how can we setup james mail server.
<Gwar_Trolle> bazhang: Mozilla Daily PPA. Asking here because #firefox has no-one alive
<bazhang> tech_1, where was it installed from
<ruan> Gwar_Trolle: the white screen can be changed with an addon: "Stylish"
<Chikokishi> ohsix im in the var/log.  What should i look for?
<Rask> From the top again :)  Hey guys, I'm trying to solve an issue with my nVidia card by putting an option line into /etc/modprobe.d/options - unfortunately that file doesn't exist anymore.  Where should I put it instead, and how can I verify that the system has correctly interpreted it?
<Gwar_Trolle> ruan: I have that, what do I need to make it to change? I have "new tab" changed, but that doesn't change the loading screen thing
<bazhang> tech_1, please answer my question instead of simply repeating your question
<Chilaquiles> bazhang: is that gonna make that my machine can detect all my usb drives?
<bazhang> Chilaquiles, lets try it and see
<mycosys> rask would likely go in x11 config
<Rask> mycosys: Except it doesn't.  The majority of pages I've turned up googling for this have alluded to an option in modprobe.
<ruan> Gwar_Trolle: hmm, you could use a universal dark style
<tech_1> it is installed from james.org
<GanjaReefer> well used -v to see debug and somehow now it works -,-
<bazhang> tech_1, and what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<Gwar_Trolle> ruan: That kind of defeats the point of wanting to change one thing...
<mycosys> what are you actually trying to set rask?
<ruan> Gwar_Trolle: yeah i know
<juabn1> i need help
<bazhang> juabn1, with?
<juabn1> i install compiz fusion
<GanjaReefer> is that a bug!?
<ruan> how can i change the size of the audio buffer?
<bazhang> juabn1, its installed by default; did you mean ccsm?
<tech_1> actctuy i want to setup smtp to sending mail using java.
<Rask> mycosys:
<Chilaquiles> bazhang: it didn't do anything
<Rask> options nvidia NVreg_RegistryDwords='PerfLevelSrc=0x2222'
<Rask> options nvidia NVreg_Mobile=1
<juabn1> i write in terminal
<juabn1> compiz --replace
<juabn1> now compiz isn't work
<bazhang> juabn1, you should do that in run dialog alt f2
<bazhang> juabn1, try alt f2 metacity --replace
<mycosys> see /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-<ver#>/
<mycosys> rask
<Chilaquiles> Hey my ubuntu 10.10 doesn't recognize any usb flash drive, it was recongnizing them before, any suggestions?
<bazhang> Chilaquiles, how many usb sticks/drives
<Chilaquiles> bazhang: like 10
<mycosys> rask http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Nvidia best documentation i have seen of nv binary blob
<juabn1> don't work :(
<bazhang> Chilaquiles, and you tested them all? cleanly removing after inserting?
<Chilaquiles> bazhang: yes
<gaelfx> is there an easy way to stream movies from my Ubuntu box to other computers (regardless of OS) on the same LAN?
<Chilaquiles> bazhang: they work in the other ubuntu machine that I have
<bazhang> gaelfx, perhaps mediatomb
<bazhang> !info mediatomb | gaelfx
<ubottu> gaelfx: mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 22 kB, installed size 104 kB
<phonex01> oh hello
<Rask> mycosys: I don't know what good that is to me... I'm just trying to find out at this point whether modprobe actually acted on the conf file I created or not.  How do I do that?
<ruan> !hello
<AbhijiT> hi
<phonex01> how can i open .vce file used by " Visual Certexam" in ubuntu without using wine to install the Visual certexam ?
<AbhijiT> which should i downlod in this? why there is no linux font? http://desktoppub.about.com/library/fonts/hs/uc_scriptina.htm
<ohsix> AbhijiT: theres lots of linux fonts, theres even an ubuntu ont
<AbhijiT> ohsix, i am talking about 'that' link
<robbiethe1st> Hello, all. I've got a problem with Grub2. I just now installed Kubuntu from a liveCD onto a MD raid partition, chrooted into it, installed mdadm and did grub-install etc... Yet when I try to boot off it, I get an -old- grub menu. Stuff that's not in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Guest87758> is their an about me section in ubuntu?
<phonex01> how can i open .vce file used by " Visual Certexam" in ubuntu without using wine to install the Visual certexam ?
<soid__> hi! I have 2 OSs on my laptop: ubuntu & windows. How do I "hibernate" linux and load windows and restore state linux then?
<juabn1> i  need help    i write compiz --replace   and compiz don't work :'(
<ohsix> soid__: the stuff nightmares are made of!
<soid__> ohsix, which?
<ohsix> hibernating one and using the other
<Jdogg420> when i click compiz fusion icon it logs me out of ubuntu ??
<dirty-harry> Guest87758: you can click on your username in gnome, maybe that's what your looking for
<ohsix> the shared partitions if they're mounted will be severely damaged
<soid__> so is it impossible?
<ohsix> no, but not worth the risk of it ever happening
<soid__> maybe not hibernate but something like that?
<robbiethe1st> soid: so long as you don't share partitions between the OS's...
<amarin> hi
<amarin> need help
<soid__> how do I do that on my risk? just when I hibernate my linux it doesn't show me grub when reloading
<Jdogg420> when i click the compiz fusion icon it logs me out of desktop
<amarin> major problem with chromium
<amarin> in unity
<amarin> I have chromium installed but as soon as I click preferences under unity the whole computer freezes
<amarin> unity is a piece of crap but it looks nice
<Chilaquiles> Hey my ubuntu 10.10 doesn't recognize any usb flash drive, it was recongnizing them before, any suggestions?
<Jdogg420> how do i see iv my graphic driver is installed in a terminal?
<amarin> ubuntu 10.10.
<ebah> dirty-harry, honestly, I'm trying to figure out if this computer was stolen. It already had xubuntu installed, so I thought I would check to make sure the original owner is the one who sold it to me
<ebah> I don't have any reason to believe it was
<lighta> Jdogg420, lshw -c display
<Jdogg420> how do i see iv my graphic driver is installed in a terminal?
<amarin> unity needs updated on ubuntu 10.10.
<soid__> robbiethe1st, how do I do that on my risk? just when I hibernate my linux it doesn't show me grub when reloading
<robbiethe1st> Jdogg: glxinfo
<amarin> it clashes with chromium and generates no error reporting.
<robbiethe1st> soid: Try messing around with the grub.cfg(etc) files, and google the same
<soid__> robbiethe1st, ok, thanks
<robbiethe1st> Mind, I'm on my phone right now, so I can't type fast etc.
<amarin> anybody know why unity clashes with chromium
<glitchd> does anyone have a clue how to make a python script execute from and icon shortcut on my top panel??
<dirty-harry> ebah: oh, that's something different
<robbiethe1st> amarin: might want to ask the chromium people?
<amarin> unity it only happens with unity.
<dnkbd> I need help with wireless on Maverick, it is a Realtek card.
<amarin> how do i get into a chromium irc channel
<lighta> glitchd, why don't you just make a launcher on ou destock lauching you script ?
<robbiethe1st> glitchd: make it an excecutable python file, then drag it into the panel?
<dnkbd> Please?
<glitchd> robbiethe1st, i did that and it does nothing
<lighta> does it have right
<lighta> to execte ?
<dirty-harry> ebah: honestly I have no idea where to start on this...
<lighta> check if he have x permission glitchd
<amarin> hi
<robbiethe1st> glitchd: you can run it by double-clicking, right?
<Chipzzz> glitchd: do you have a shebang at the start of the file?
<mc1> Morning! Anybody can help me with this: I upgraded from Jaunty to Maverick. In this process I lost proprietary display drivers and thus the ability to have 3D and desktop effects and certain windows games I play on Wine and no screen-savers either. The upgrade was through Internet download.
<robbiethe1st> mc1: reinstall the driver
<Ntemis> hello anyone able to help me on my ubuntu server
<AbhijiT> hi
<amarin> hi
<AbhijiT> ibus is not working for libreoffice. help
<dnkbd> No, no  wifi help?
<Ntemis> i have this error
<Ntemis> http://pastebin.de/15314
<Chipzzz> glitchd: (#!path/to/python)
<amarin> unity kills chromium in ubuntu 10.10
<Ntemis> how i get rid of it?
<glitchd> Chipzzz, yes i do
<mc1> robbieth1st: Hello! What driver?? How?? I've only used Linux for short time
<amarin> restricted drivers
<amarin> nvidia or ati
<glitchd> robbiethe1st, no i cannot, it only either opens the editor or it opens and closes in a flash
<amarin> delete linux that should fix all your problems
<Chipzzz> glitchd: and the file is executable?
<robbiethe1st> glitchd: try having the first line be: "#/usr/bin/python"
<glitchd> yes
<glitchd> Chipzzz, yes
<dnkbd> Well to those kind folks out there that may or may not be reading this....lshw -C Network shows my wifi adapter but it is marked disabled and network manager nor wicd can see any wireless networks
<glitchd> robbiethe1st, it is
<Jdogg420> when i do sudo  lshw -c display
<Jdogg420> i get this  *-display UNCLAIMED
<robbiethe1st> glitchd: optn a terminal to that directory, type "./myscript.py"
<lighta> dnkbd, so ? you want to turn it on ?
<robbiethe1st> what happens?
<Jdogg420>  capabilities: pm agp agp-3.0 vga_controller bus_master cap_list
<Jdogg420>        configuration: latency=32 mingnt=2
<Jdogg420> does that mean it has the right driver?
<dnkbd> lighta, yes, i guess lol, but the physical switch is on
<Jdogg420> description: VGA compatible controller
<Jdogg420>        product: K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro]
<lighta> try something like ifconfig wlan0 up
<glitchd> robbiethe1st, that runs the script
<Chipzzz> glitchd: ... need a couple of minutes to figure it out
<dnkbd> lighta, I get operation not permitted
<glitchd> robbiethe1st, i want to make a shortcut on my top panel to run it instead of goin thru term each time
<lighta> well put sudo cmd
<glitchd> Chipzzz, thxthx
<dnkbd> lighta, even with sudo and even with sudo su
<ebah> dirty-harry, I found some stuff under users and groups. It looks to be the same guy, so I'm not too worried.
<AbhijiT> ibus is not working for libreoffice. help
<amarin> UNITY IS A PIECE OF SHIT
<karanmenon> my vga output doesnt work
<amarin> FIX YOUR FUCKING CODE
<robbiethe1st> glitchd: You can try "gnome-terminal -e /path/to/file.py" IIRC
<ruan> !lang
<robbiethe1st> and run -that-
<glitchd> robbiethe1st, iirc??
<bazhang> amarin, watch the language
<AbhijiT> amarin, #ubuntu+1
<karanmenon> how do i get my VGA to work?
<lighta> :( idk then do you have a physical switch for your wifi ?
<ruan> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<robbiethe1st> If I Recall Correctly
<mc1> Anybody can help me with this: I upgraded from Jaunty to Maverick. In this process I lost proprietary display drivers and thus the ability to have 3D and desktop effects and certain windows games I play on Wine and no screen-savers either. The upgrade was through Internet download.
<dnkbd> lighta, yes and it is on and the light is on
<AbhijiT> !vga | karanmenon
<robbiethe1st> mc1: go to extra drivers, install it again?
<dnkbd> this has been giving me trouble for a while, nothing in additional drivers either.
<mc1> robbiethe1st: can you tell me how???
<karanmenon> can someone help me to get my VGA output to work?
<lighta> may you paste your ifconfig result please ?
<Laibsch> My netbook wifi frequently disconnects.  Signal strength is two of four bars as indicated by Network Manager.  Where should I look to find the reason?  /var/log/syslog does not seem have any entry related to this.
<Laibsch> Does NM reconnect if the connection from the LAN to the internet does not work and there are other configured wifi networks available?
<dnkbd> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:33:bd:d5:10
<dnkbd>           inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<dnkbd>           inet6 addr: fe80::21e:33ff:febd:d510/64 Scope:Link
<dnkbd>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<dnkbd>           RX packets:3638 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBot1> dnkbd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dnkbd>           TX packets:3028 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<lighta> !paste | dnkbd
<ubottu> dnkbd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ntemis> anyone able to help me?
<robbiethe1st> mc1: Um, under main menu > system or something like that
<Ntemis> unsupported RAID level: -1
<Ntemis> http://pastebin.de/15314
<glitchd> robbiethe1st, i pm'd u
<dnkbd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569498/
<AbhijiT> ibus is not working for libreoffice. help
<dnkbd> lighta, wlan2 is not listed there but iwconfig shows it
<lighta> hmm ok
<amarin> THE ROCK IS BACK ON WWE
<amarin> Dwayne Johnston is back.
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<amarin> The rock is going to show the world he is the most electrifying man in all of entertainment.
<lubosz> hi. how do i install 32bit libs in 64bit ubuntu that are not part of ia32-libs?
<mc1> robbiethe1st: the "additional drivers window" shows "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system", and it's quite empty.
<schock> argh. can't get out of run in failsafe graphic mode
<dnkbd> lighta, i don't understand..... it is like it knows it is there but won't show....
<Chipzzz> glitchd: you still with us?
<gaelfx> ok, I installed mediatomb, but when I start it says the UI is disabled, so I edited the config file , changed the setting to yes and restarted mediatomb service, but it still says the UI is disabled. What am I doing wrong?
<dnkbd> lighta, also i have tried cancucked and chili's solutions from the forum and yet nothing.
<robbiethe1st> mc1: what graphics card do you have? AMD:
<lighta> dnkbd, check your pm
<Chipzzz> glitchd: I have your answer...
<lubosz> is there a better solution than unpacking the deb and copying it into /usr/lib32 ?
<Chipzzz> lubosz: you could install them with deb
<lubosz> when i download a 32bit deb, won't it overwrite the 64bit package?
<gaelfx> ok, I have mediatomb working, but it's not really what I thought it would be
<Chipzzz> lubosz: I wouldn't think so but use gdebi to make sure
<lubosz> ok thx Chipzzz
<Chipzzz> glitchd: are you still here?
 * schock throws up hands
<schock> time for a fresh install
<schock> (sony vaio z11)
<schock> maybe I'll have more luck with Natty :P
<lubosz> oh shii vaio
<lubosz> schock: natty is unstable, so it won't run better. the only thing that could help you is the more recent kernel
<Ntemis> schock: manually install 2.6.37.1
<schock> Ntemis: did that
<Ntemis> i see
<Ntemis> and..
<lubosz> schock: if vaio z11 is not brand new, then the new kernel won't help you either
<schock> it's brand new lubosz
<lubosz> schock: what is the problem on 10.10?
<Ntemis> what is the problem with it?
<lubosz> ok
<schock> get it yesterday
<lubosz> then go with archlinux
<schock> :)
<lubosz> :p
<FloodBot1> lubosz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schock> ok so the problem is, i'm trying to get the nvidia card working
<lubosz> schock: install the beta driver
<lubosz> 270
<ohsix> schock: if you wanna see if whatever your problem is is fixed on natty; you can try one of the daily images http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<schock> maybe that's the problem and i should stick w/intel...
<tim_> I'm having trouble installing the linux 4.6 version of Vuze, the version in the repo's ias out of date
<lubosz> schock: i'm also on vaio. the nvidia drivers pre 270 did not work
<schock> ohsix: i have yesterday's :)
<lubosz> i had to use a legacy driver (250 something)
<ohsix> schock: ah keen
<schock> lubosz: so which driver... where can i get it?
<lubosz> schock: do you know how to use the terminal without a x server?
<schock> I was trying to follow the steps at adam's vaioz kernal hacks
<lubosz> then  install a drvier from nvidia.com
<lubosz> and remove the one from ubuntu
<schock> but then, i realized i don't care about having both cards
<lubosz> but maybe there is a ppa for nvidia beta driver
<schock> i just want one working well
<lubosz> you could use that, if it exists
<schock> who the f#$ needs to switch between cards? i still get 4-5 hours with nvidia :P
<schock> I'm on round 3 of trying :)
<lubosz> switching betwwen card is pain in the arse
<mycosys> can just use the nvidia installer from their site
<lubosz> you need to switch libgl an stuff
<tim_> Im trying to install  from the source file available on the vuze website. I can't get it to install though... any help?
<schock> i got it to the point where everything worked, except i had to boot to 'graphics safe mode' but it wasn't really..
<schock> i tried the nvidia installer... no joy
<lubosz> schock: which version did you try?
<lubosz> schock: did you remove the nvidia packages from ubuntu?
<schock> i think i probably created a conflict
<lubosz> yes
<schock> first i installed w'install drivers' gui
<lubosz> you need to remove all the nvidia packages from apt
<lubosz> the drivers in ubuntu are propably too old
<schock> then, later i was following a guide and installed manually from nvidia site
<lubosz> you have to use the beta driver 270
<schock> lubosz: from where?
<Chipzzz> tim: how did you try to install it & what happened?
<lubosz> nvidia.com, if there is no way to do this by deb
<lubosz> which i don't know
<lubosz> i think there could be a ppa around somewhere
<lubosz> it would be the cleaner solution
<lubosz> the nvidia installer conflicts with the package managment
<schock> mm
<Chipzzz> tim_: how did you try to install it & what happened?
<ruan> how do i set audacity to record from speakers?
<ruan> aka stereo
<tim_> chipzzzz, extracted from the .bz2 file, then moved it to my home directory. then went into it in terminal ./vuze.................................can I paste my output from there?
<sacarlson> tim_:  what feature is making you want to install direct vuze instead of sudo apt-get install vuze ?
<tim_> devices feature is not in the version in repos
<lubosz> schock: http://pkgs.org/download/ubuntu-10.10/ubuntu-x-amd64/nvidia-current_270.18-0ubuntu1~maverick~xup1_amd64.deb.html
<sacarlson> tim_: nothing in ppa?
<schock> thanks@
<ohsix> lubosz: that doesn't look like it's a good idea to install
<devin> Hello everyone
<lubosz> ohsix: it's a mirror from some ppa, i didn't find the source
<devin> anyone have luck getting printers to work with ubutnu?
<lubosz> find the source repo for that and add it with apt-add-repository
<robbiethe1st> devin: absolutely no problem.
<schock> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers/nvidia-current_270.18-0ubuntu1~maverick~xup1_amd64.deb
<devin> I have a hp deskjet 1000
<ohsix> lubosz: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<devin> will the driver be found automatically?
<tim_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569513/
<lubosz> schock: don't install the deb manually, add the ppa
<lubosz> schock: the one ohsix linked
<schock> ok
<schock> thanks
<schock> i guess i should do a fresh 10.10 install, not natty ;)
<tim_> sacarlson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/569513/
<bullgard> The metapackage ubuntu-desktop depends on the package smbclient. How can I modify the metapackage ubuntu-desktop so that it no longer depends on smbclient?
<tim_> sacarlson, looks to be a Java problem... I'm a bit of a noob, sorry
<Chipzzz> tim_: looks like either it's missing dependencies, not installed properly, or both
<tim_> Chipzzz, ok thanks.... what are my options then?
<sacarlson> tim_:  another reason not to install 64bit ubuntu Cannot load 64-bit SWT libraries on 32-bit JVM
<tim_> sacarlson, i think i'm on 32 bit on this system
<dirty-harry> question---> do I need to encrypt my swap manually; thought I was asked the last time I installed and didn't checked afterwards
<Chipzzz> tim_: did you follow the installation instructions here: http://wiki.vuze.com/w/Initial_Setup_Guide ?
<mycosys> tim_ would recommend deluge over vuze - much lighter client
<tim_> mycosys, yes, but I want to use the Vuze devices feature to play files on my Samsung TV
<mycosys> i have mythtv for that lol
<sacarlson> tim_:  what does this show you? uname -a
<tim_> sacarlson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/569519/
<Fausto> irc notification  is shit
<Daskreech> Hello can someone help with an nvidia card glitching?
<Daskreech> It flickers from the Grub meni
<Daskreech> Menu
<maco> !language | Fausto
<ubottu> Fausto: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<LouisVuittonBags> http://img282.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=27802_962_full_122_162lo.jpg
<v_v> Hello all i am using 9.04 , when i compile a thread program i am getting this Error ,,, thread.h: No such file or directory
<foxjazz> so I copied a large file onto an existing usb drive. Now when I put the drive on a windows machine, it complains.
<foxjazz> I can't rename or delete the file I copied, it says unable
<Fausto> ok but  this notification     can stop?
<Fausto> can the admin  stop   notification?
<foxjazz> any ideas?
<Fausto> (04:20:53) robotarmy ha salido de la sala (quit: Remote host closed the connection).
<Fausto> (04:21:48) Elv13 ha salido de la sala (quit: Ping timeout: 276 seconds).
<Fausto> (04:21:53) blag ha salido de la sala (quit: Quit: ChatZilla 0.9.86-rdmsoft [XULRunner 1.9.2.13/20101206140217]).
<Fausto> (04:21:56) StepNjump [~StepNjump@184-96-109-108.hlrn.qwest.net] ha entrado en la sala.
<Fausto> (04:21:59) Daskreech [~skreech@katapult/ninja/daskreech] ha entrado en la sala.
<Fausto> (04:22:01) v_v [~v_v@112.110.82.154] ha entrado en la sala.
<Fausto> (04:22:08) Ethan` [~kevin@bb116-15-75-132.singnet.com.sg] ha entrado en la sala.
<Fausto> (04:22:12) headyadmin ha salido de la sala (quit: Quit: headyadmin).
<FloodBot1> Fausto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chipzzz> LouisVuittonBags: rofl
<LouisVuittonBags> :)
<tsimpson> Fausto: that depends on your client
<Stevezau> a udev rule with ENV{ID_INPUT_KEYBOARD}=="0" should disable xorg from adding the device as a keyboard right?
<Fausto> mmm
<v_v> Fausto: whats is that meand man ?
<Fausto> i use pidgin
<ylmfos> who is this?
<tsimpson> Fausto: apparently there is a "Join/Part Hiding plugin" that comes with pidgin, you'll need to load and use that
<cdbs> ylmfos: This is the support channel for Ubuntu
<sacarlson> tim_: that looks like 32bit to me I'm not sure why you have that problem then
<gyyrog> I installed vmware tools via synaptic. on restart it is telling me to wait or go to command prompt
<gyyrog> I have been waiting a half hour
<Wished_M> hi
<gyyrog> Is something going wrong?
<Wished_M> hi hyyrog
<tim_> sacarlson, hmmmm... I'm searching for a deb file for version 4.6
<Wished_M> any one got an idea about windows live messenger ?
<sacarlson> tim_ might try this: sudo get-build-deps vuze
<Fausto> can not speak with so many notifications
<robbiethe1st> Wished_M: Um... It's evil?
<Daskreech> gyyrog: sounds excessive
<Wished_M> robbiethe no but its not compatible with other versions
<Wished_M> robbiethe which version ur using ?
<robbiethe1st> I'm not. I've got a MSN account running through Pidgin
<cdbs> Wished_M: you can use Exaile
<gyyrog> Daskreech: thats what I think
<maco> Fausto: what notification?
<maco> foxjazz: larger than 4gb?
<maco> Fausto: i suspect there's a plugin that lets you turn off join/part messages
<gyyrog> what do I do?
<robbiethe1st> But -never- will I use that crap product from MS
<cdbs> Wished_M: no wait
<v_v> Hello, i am using 9.04 , whe i compile thread programs the error what i get is .. thread.h: No such file or directory so plz tell me the steps
<Wished_M> what is exaile ?
<tsimpson> v_v: use pthreads.h
<tim_> sardonyx, command not found?
<tim_> sacarlson, command not found?
<cdbs> Wished_M: use emesene
<cdbs> Wished_M: emesene.org
<Wished_M> what is emsene man ?
<Wished_M> u can open cam via it ?
<Chipzzz> tim_: this should help you out: http://forum.vuze.com/thread.jspa?messageID=228274
<cdbs> Wished_M: I think so, go to emesene.org
<tim_> Chipzzz, thanks
<Chipzzz> :)
<tsimpson> v_v: * pthread.h (and compile with -pthread)
<Wished_M> where are people from in this channel
<ruffy> can any1 help me why gEdit is not working on my xxxxxxxxxxxxubuntu
<Wished_M> approx
<n2diy> jack, you still here? I just tried to install adobe flash on chrome, and it won't, it thinks seamonkey is still running
<SoftTimur> hello all, I want to install OpenOffice on my machine, while downloading the installation sets, I am not sure which Linux I have: Linux32-bit Intel RPM/Linux32-bit Intel DEB/Linux 64-bit x86-64  RPM/Linux 64-bit x86-64 DEB... does anyone know how to check that?
<sacarlson> tim_: oh I guess it needs to be installed http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/get-build-deps.1.html  so maybe install ubuntu-dev-tools_0.30_all
<maco> Fausto: other clients (that are actually specially made for irc) allow you to make those either hidden or dimmed out so that they're easy to ignore and just read chatter but can still be read if you're trying to figure out at what point someone disappeared
<robbiethe1st> Soft: run "uname -a" in a terminal.
<tsimpson> SoftTimur: OpenOffice comes pre-installed in Ubuntu
<Chipzzz> ruffy: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gedit
<ruffy> ty chipz
<Chipzzz> :)
<sacarlson> tim_:  it's just java so maybe there are other tools to install dependancies?
<SoftTimur> tsimpson: I type openoffice to launch it?
<robbiethe1st> soft: also, yea, you shouldn't need to install manually
<robbiethe1st> Soft: Once it's installed, it should be in your start-menu
<tsimpson> SoftTimur: it should be in your applications menu
<ruffy> i dont know what im doing wrong sudo gedit/etc/samba/smb.conf does not work
<SoftTimur> tsimpson: indeed, thank you
<ruffy> i tried reisntalling gedit already
<tsimpson> ruffy: you gksudo rather than sudo
<tsimpson> *use
<ruffy> thanks
<tsimpson> and put a space after "gedit"
<ruffy> awesome guys thanks alot
<Chipzzz> ruffy: you need a space between gedit and /
<inainu> hy
<ruffy> chipzz thank i got it to work
<Chipzzz> :0
<Chipzzz> :)
<sacarlson> tim_:  I thought so all that is need to install dependency is sudo apt-get build-dep vuze
<tim_> sacarlson, ok thats chugging along now. I'll let you know if it works
<psyklown> i did a clean install of 10.10. i had 10.04 previously and now my broadcom wireless doesnt work. any help?
<kothaguy_Ubuntu1> hi frnds
<elky> psyklown, are you able to plug in to an ethernet cable?
<psyklown> elky yes
<Chipzzz> psyklown: does the card show up in lspci?
<elky> psyklown, ok then do that, and then go to System > Administration > Additional Drivers. When you get there, you want the STA driver.
<ruffy> does anyone know whats the difference between sudo and gksudo command besides the obvious spelling
<g0r33k> Hi everyone, is it possible to detach a screen session on an ssh computer and reattach it to my current computer (i.e. the computer I logged into ssh from)?
<psyklown> elky yeah sta is installed and active.
<tsimpson> !gksudo | ruffy
<ubottu> ruffy: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<tsimpson> g0r33k: no
<elky> psyklown, which particular broadcom is it?
<ruffy> i see awesome help guys thnks alot
<Chipzzz> ruffy: gksudo is for the gk desktop... the recommend it but I've not had a problem using them interchangeably
<g0r33k> tsimpson: okay thanks
<ohsix> screen -x 4 lyf
<psyklown> elky Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<sunil> ubottu:Thanx...helpfull
<psyklown> elky i mean xubuntu, ubuntu, lubuntu .04 all work, but any of those 10.10 no go
<n2diy> jack_, you still here? I just tried to install adobe flash on chrome, and it won't, it thinks seamonkey is still running
<Chipzzz> psyklown: do you know which driver they were using in the previous versions & is it installed in your 10.10?
<psyklown> chipzzz  yeah i used sta
<Chipzzz> psyklown: does the card show up in lspci?
<psyklown> chipzzz yep. Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<Chipzzz> psyklown: but no module in lsmod?
<ruffy> ive mounted a share folder to share with my windows vista, but what im trying to  do really is establish anetwork path shortcut between 2 OS how doi do that any1??
<jimlovell777> I've been following guides for hours and can't figure this out... I'm using ntop as an rflow collector for dd-wrt on port 2055. Problem is, its not receiving data. ntop works to monitor traffic on my computer but not my whole network. Do I need to open port 2055 or is that automatic?
<psyklown> chipzzz what do you mean? what i get when i do lsmod?
<iflema> psyklown: its attempting to use the b43 driver now yeah?? remove the b43 driver and install the STA option, if you dont see it in additional drivers install bcmwl-kernel-source package and then try agin with the additional drivers...
<Chipzzz> psyklown: yes, the driver module should show up in lsmod
<psyklown> iflema i already have the sta option installed and active. like i did in .04 doesnt work. that is why im here. not sure why it isnt working. everything seems to be the same as it was in .04 its just not working for some reason.
<magnetron> hi, often ssh to a shell server where i run irssi and tcsh in screen. how do i make tcsh update the screen hardstatus line with something useful? how can i make the remote screen session update my gnome-terminal window title?
<Chipzzz> psyklown: is the sta module showing up in lsmod?
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: i m tryin' to play a game tremulous , but it hangs many time,everytime i have to restart my system. Is there anyway to getout of a game without restarting
<iflema> psyklown: in te release notes for 10.10 theres an issue with 4312 adapters being prompted to install b43
<a123456789> there
<psyklown> chipzzz im not sure. i dont see anything referring to it in lsmod. is there a specific place to look in lsmod?
<Chipzzz> iflema: he could blacklist the module
<mycosys>  thauriswulfatry ctrl-alt-f1 to get a terminal
<mycosys> or ssh in
<ryansmith> I just bought a Giada N3 cube and have configured everything except for the audio, which seems not to work. The only thing I get to output is HDMI in stereo, but 5.1 sound doesn't seem to work at all. Does anyone know how to enable this?
<Gambit-> anyone here build livecd's from scratch?
<Chipzzz> psyklown: lsmod | grep sta
<psyklown> iflema so dont use sta and use the other b43 option? seems like i tried that also and it failed
<iflema> Chipzzz: sta = wl  b43 = b43 ssb
<iflema> psyklown: no, prompted for the b43 instead of STA... your case??
<tim_> sacarlson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/569528/
<psyklown> iflema it preinstalled sta when i installed ubuntu do i use the other option?
<psyklown> chipzzz when i do that nothing comes up if i put that in commandline exactly as you typed it
<iflema> psyklown: whats the output of   lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<psyklown> iflema Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<Chipzzz> psyklown: it looks like you're using the b43 module, which iflema says is ng...
<iflema> psyklown: 1min
<iflema> psyklown: STA should be the one...
<psyklown> iflema lol yeah i know right. it worked in 10.04 just like i have it now. i have no idea whats goin on.
<iflema> psyklown: wth atleast support for b/g
<psyklown> iflema i have came with this before to irc and no one was able to figure it out. i thought i might give it another go and it seems to still do the same thing.
<Chipzzz> psyklown: try typing dmesg | grep b43
<iflema> psyklown: check to see if b43 is blacklisted... have you been doing much in the way of manual fixing??
<psyklown> iflema no.
<psyklown> chipzzz i get nothing
<Chipzzz> psyklown: how about dmesg | grep sta ?
<psyklown> iflema i mean... im not sure how to check if its black listed and no i have done no manual fixing
<iflema> psyklown: hangon i cant remember where the blacklist file is :)\
<psyklown> chipzzz yes i get a chuck of text with that
<iflema> psyklown: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   ??
<Chipzzz> psyklown: so you probably are using the sta module... what does lshw have to say about your network?
<psyklown> iflema alright im in modprobe.d what exactly should i do?
<psyklown> chipzzz i get a large chunk of text with that.
<Chipzzz> psyklown: the interesting part is the network stuff... type "lshw | less" so that you can scroll through it with your arrow keys
<iflema> psyklown ive no gui and no ubuntu =/ atm
<psyklown> chipzzz yeah what exactly should i paste from the *-network part?
<sacarlson> tim_ I notice one more thing that they now have a 64bit version of vuze.  maybe you downloaded the 64bit?
<sacarlson> tim_:  note the two downloads here http://azureus.sourceforge.net/download.php  I wonder what you picked?
<Chipzzz> psyklown: just check that there are a dozen or so lines and the driver is the sta
<sacarlson> tim_:  what is the name of the download package you downloaded?
<thauriswulfa> does anybody know of a dock for xubuntu
<Chipzzz> psyklown: (also, check and make sure it 'looks right'... wireless interface, capabilities, etc...)
<ruan> dock?
<psyklown> chipzzz well one part says drver=wl0 is that it?
<psyklown> chipzzz is it okay to just post a public dropbox link of a screenshot?
<thauriswulfa> ruan:yeah
<Chipzzz> psyklown: good idea
<tim_> sacarlson, Vuze_Installer.tar.bz2
<tim_> Should I give the other file a try?
<psyklown> chipzzz alright it will only take me a second to dl and install dropbox. my connection is pretty fast
<Chipzzz> psyklown: no hurry... I'll be here
<ryansmith> does anyone know where I can find log files for ALSA and PulseAudio?
<ryansmith> googling produces no results for me
<tim_> sacarlson, no difference
<iflema> psyklown: in the bug report for the release notes concerning your model of wifi, one individual said he reinstalled and did not select to update during install and his wifi worked? did you select to update during the install?
<tim_> sacarlson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/569533/
<iflema> psyklown: he reinstalled ubnutu i mean ^^
<psyklown> iflema yes, but i have done it without before also. i had thought of that prior
<iflema> psyklown: goodone
<iflema> psyklown: or bad :\
<psyklown> iflema what?
<Chipzzz> psyklown: This might be the solution:
<Chipzzz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620585
<sacarlson> tim_: that's a total different name then I see here http://sourceforge.net/projects/azureus/files/vuze/Vuze_4602/Vuze_4602_linux.tar.bz2/download  so did you try this one? Vuze_4602_linux.tar.bz2
<psyklown> chipzzz i guess i should try that
<Chipzzz> psyklown: it sounds like it should work in this instance
<psyklown> chipzzz so just go to synaptic remove that installer and install the one he suggested int he same session?
<JoeCoolLinux> Why does only one hard drive show in my computer?
<ruan> JoeCoolLinux: you need to mount the rest
<Chipzzz> psyklown: yes... reinstall ipphy if it is already installed
<JoeCoolLinux> They're not available to be mounted
<ruan> JoeCoolLinux: did you get the right names to mount them?
<psyklown> chipzzz i do not have that firmware-b43-installer installed
<ruan> JoeCoolLinux: from sudo fdisk -l
<JoeCoolLinux> Not on disk manager
<tim_> sacarlson, no, i'll try that
<psyklown> chipzzz should i just go ahead and install that b43-lpphy-installer anyway?
<JoeCoolLinux> That command shows one disk, ruan
<JoeCoolLinux> Is it possible I need drivers for my SATA III controller?
<Chipzzz> psyklown: it looks like that should do it
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: how many disks are in your system in total ?
<psyklown> chipzzz alright should i disable my sta driver?
<JoeCoolLinux> Three.  2 1TBs, one 750 which has NTFS errors I'm on a LiveCD to fix
<JoeCoolLinux> 1 of the 1TB is uninitialized.  The other is the Win boot disk
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: can you please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please.
<JoeCoolLinux> http://pastebin.com/3mwNjnUA
<Chipzzz> psyklown: no, keep that one
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: ok, does the 3rd (second 1TB disk) hang off a different controller than the other two ?
<bullgard> The metapackage ubuntu-desktop depends on the package smbclient. How can I modify the metapackage ubuntu-desktop so that it no longer depends on smbclient?
<ikonia> bullgard: you can't
<JoeCoolLinux> Probably does.  I think my system has a couple sata 3Gb and a couple 2Gbs
<bullgard> ikonia: I take notice.
<extra11> ubuntu 10.10 is nice :)
<psyklown> chipzzz alrighty. i just installed it. guess ill restart and come back here. cya in a bit
<Chipzzz> gl
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: 2 couples = 4 disks, you just said it had 3 disks
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: I need you to be exact
<JoeCoolLinux> Couple SATA ports, as in like 50
<JoeCoolLinux> I only have three disks
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: ok, so I'll ask again, do all disks hang off the same controller, or different controllers ?
<Yerushalmi> Hey, does anyone know what package is responsible for creating the Unity desktop in Ubuntu Netbook Edition, 10.04? It apparently went kablooie on me and I need to reinstall it
<JoeCoolLinux> I'm thinking it has to be two different controllers
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: not "has to be" open the box and look if you don't know
<JoeCoolLinux> I'm not going to download the circuit diagram
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: you don't need to download the circuit design, just open the box and look if it is one controller or two connecting your disks
<JoeCoolLinux> There were vertical plugs and horizontal plugs
<ruan> !ide > ruan
<ubottu> ruan, please see my private message
<bloodboy> i don't understand the decision to make the GUI of Ubuntu 11.04 onwards to Unity
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: that doesn't mean anything, I need to know
<bloodboy> Unity sucks and is meant for netbooks
<ikonia> bloodboy: off topic here, try #ubuntu+1
<JoeCoolLinux> boot disk is in the plane with the mobo and the other disks are vertical
<psyklown> chipzzz sadface :(
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: ok, so the boot disks, which are they (sizes)
<Chipzzz> :((
<JoeCoolLinux> One boot disk, 1TB
<Chipzzz> double sadface!
<Chipzzz> what happened?
<ikonia> Chipzzz: ok, we get it, please stop
<JoeCoolLinux> 1 new uninitialized, 1TB.  1 corrupted NTFS, 750
<psyklown> chipzzz lol nothing
<psyklown> chipzzz just showed up like it always does only with no wireless
<JoeCoolLinux> I want to copy the corrupted NTFS one to the uninitialized 1TB
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: ok, so that makes sense, Linux can see your local on board disk controller, but not your additional controller
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: that should be straight forward enough
<Chipzzz> Psyklown: do you have firmware-b43-lpphy-installer installed?
<psyklown> chipzzz yep
<sacarlson> tim_: just tested that link to Vuze_4602_linux.tar.bz2 here on my ubuntu 10.04 32bit desktop , just uncompressed and came up fine with cd to dir and ./vuze
<psyklown> chipzzz installed it right before i restarted. only thing was i didnt have that original "bf3-firmware" installed like the fore mentioned guy did.
<tim_> sacarlson, ok I'm testing now
<Chipzzz> psyklown: how old is the broadcomm?
<psyklown> chipzzz lol idk.
<JoeCoolLinux> What would I use for disk imaging on the LiveCD?
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: it really depends what your end goal is
<tim_> sacarlson, perfext!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<psyklown> chipzzz that post you sent before... he had b43-firmware installed. maybe try installing that and uninstalling that lpphy one?
<JoeCoolLinux> I want a 1:1 disk image of the corrupted drive to the new uninitialized drive
<sacarlson> tim_ you must have been trying to run the 64bit version
<tim_> thank you times infinity
<Chipzzz> psyklown: maybe it wants the latest driver, as suggested in the 4th post...
<JoeCoolLinux> So I can run chkdisk on the new 1TB
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: what's stopping you running it on the existing disk ?
<Chipzzz> psyklown (hybrid-portsrc_x86-32_v5.60.246.6.tar.gz)
<JoeCoolLinux> It was deleting some files and I want the option of recovery
<psyklown> chipzzz but then how was 10.04 working with something older than tha?
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: ok but what's stopping that from happening now ?
<JoeCoolLinux> And it's no big deal to copy it since I was backing it up onto the new drive anyway
<JoeCoolLinux> Stopping what from happening, ikonia?
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: stopping you from running chkdsk on it now
<JoeCoolLinux> chdisk was going to delete some files and I'm not comfortable with that
<Chipzzz> psyklown: *shrugs* dunno...
<JoeCoolLinux> I was just going to copy the drive to the new drive anyway, might as well do it this way and be safe.
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: normally I'd suggest doing this by mounting the disks and copying the data across that way, a disk "image" in my view isn't good as the two drives are different sizes/layouts
<psyklown> chipzzz gonna try somethin brb
<Chipzzz> gl
<JoeCoolLinux> Well, how should I do it, ikonia?
<Yerushalmi> Does anyone know what package is responsible for creating the Unity desktop in Ubuntu Netbook Edition, 10.04? It apparently went kablooie on me and I need to reinstall it
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: if you can, mount the two disks, copy the data, use the windows install cd to put the mbr back on the new disk
<janhouse> Can anyone suggest dock that keeps icons on different workspaces separated?
<JoeCoolLinux> Corrupted NTFS, ikonia
<JoeCoolLinux> Can't mount
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: then I wouldn't suggest doing it
<JoeCoolLinux> Doing what?
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: cloning the disk under linux
<JoeCoolLinux> Why not?
<tim_> sacarlson, now how do I get this into my programs list?
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: because the two disks are different sizes and geometries
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: therefore a block level copy is not something I'd suggest
<JoeCoolLinux> Then what are my options?
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: the guys in ##windows may have tools to assist or advise you, there may also be 3rd party tools that I'm not aware of
<JoeCoolLinux> I was just in there and they said to do a disk clone and I agreed with them
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: ok, but Linux will do a block level disk clone, and I wouldn't advise that as your disks are different sizes and geom's
<robbiethe1st> You can try cloning things one partition at a time, then resize the partition with gparted
<JoeCoolLinux> How do I do a partition clone, then?
<sacarlson> tim_: just right click on Applications pick a place and add
<robbiethe1st> so make a partition the same size as your old partition, dd the data from the old to the new.. what I'd do.
<popey> JoeCoolLinux: gparted has a nice "copy/paste" feature that many peopld don't know about
<JoeCoolLinux> dd isn't block-level?
<ikonia> I disagree with that as the partition may be the same size but the blocks will be different as the disk is different sizes
<robbiethe1st> Yes, it is
<popey> JoeCoolLinux: you literally select the partition to copy, press copy, highlight the disk to copy to and click paste
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: dd is block level
<tim_> sacarlson, what is the path?
<popey> JoeCoolLinux: the gparted copy/paste copes with disks of different sizes :)
<tim_> its in home/.vuze
<sacarlson> tim_: depends on where you put it when you uncompressed it
<sacarlson> tim_: for me it's presently at: /home/sacarlson/Downloads/vuze/vuze
<tim_> sacarlson, yep its the same
<tim_> sacarlson, thanks
<ikonia> popey: when gparted copies the partition does it do it at a block level or a file system level ?
<popey> ikonia: it doesnt do dd if that's what you're asking :)
<JoeCoolLinux> popey, it says the destination is smaller than the source
<JoeCoolLinux> When it has another 300 some gigs
<gaelfx> I'm having a problem with pretty sketchy playback in SMPlayer using vdpau. I have desktop effects all disabled, but it's still pretty jerky/laggy
<popey> JoeCoolLinux: :( It worked last time I used it :(
<ikonia> popey: not quite, just curious if it did it at a block level or file system
<popey> I dont know, it just seemed magic
<ikonia> ha
<ikonia> popey: just reading the doc on it ( I always thougth it was file system level) and it's a bit unclear
<popey> yeah, I'm not sure how it works
<popey> i think it uses some nt cli util to actually do the copy
<tim_> sacarlson, thanks again
<popey> s/nt/ntfs/
<ikonia> if it's block level JoeCoolLinux is sorted, if it's file system (which is what I thought) it's not going to work
<JoeCoolLinux> I either need an NTFS library or something, it says the destination is smaller than the source
<Yerushalmi> Does anyone know what package is responsible for creating the Unity-style desktop in Ubuntu Netbook Edition, 10.04? It apparently went kablooie on me and I need to reinstall it
<popey> sorry if my suggestion wasnt helpful :S
<ikonia> popey: if it does it at a block level, it's super helpful
<JoeCoolLinux> Yerushalmi, wasn't it just unity-desktop?
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: try reinstalling unity-desktop
<gaelfx> haha
<sacarlson> tim_: no problem have fun
<mickster04> hey guys. I installed 10.10 64bit on a pc with windows 7 on it. I only ever get to some kind of post-grub console. sumat about it not finding the installation? is it likely to be the disk image or something in the install that breaks that
<psyklown> chipzzz im pretty confident that when dante entered the inferno, that broadcom was somewhere within the 9th level of hell
<ikonia> psyklown: can we keep the silly stuff out of the channel please.
<JoeCoolLinux> I think it might be file system level
<Chipzzz> psyklown: :))) big happy face! look what I found: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<JoeCoolLinux> Because it can't open the NTFS because it's corrupted
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: I thought it was too, but that doesn't mean I'm right
<psyklown> ikonia trust me. there is nothing silly about broadcom
<ikonia> psyklown: please, enough
<Guest70310> can anybody tell me hot to install opera by source please
<JoeCoolLinux> Isn't Opera closed-source?
<psyklown> ikonia do you know how to solve the broadcom problem?
<ikonia> psyklown: not been following the issue
<psyklown> ikonia alrighty
<JoeCoolLinux> Alright, ikonia, how do I do a block-level copy to the new drive?
<Guest70310> nop why did you think that
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: I'd really advise against it
<JoeCoolLinux> You just said it was the way to go in gparted
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: no I didn't,
<hyperzap> simple question: In bash, if I launch something (for example telnet) how do I then escape telnet and go back to bash??? (im talkin terminal, ubuntu)
<JoeCoolLinux> ikonia 02/20/2011 08:54:26 AM
<JoeCoolLinux> if it's block level JoeCoolLinux is sorte
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: yes, as gparted can deal with the different disk sizes as popey suggested
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: as it appears to be file system rather than block level, it's not an option
<gaelfx> hyperzap: 'exit' or 'quit' or 'ctrl+c'
<Yerushalmi> JoeCoolLinux, gaelfx : I don't see "unity-desktop" on my list of installed packages
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: check in Synaptic Package Manager
<hyperzap> gaelfx: Thanks, I always have the issue where It goes into a process and I have to close terminal and fire up again to get it to accept bash commands again
<gaelfx> hyperzap: not a problem
<hyperzap> gaelfx: 'quit' doesnt work
<psyklown> chipzzz so am i going to have to go with ndiswrapper?
<gaelfx> hyperzap: yeah, I can't remember all of the right ways to do things, so I just list as many as possible til one sticks
<gaelfx> kinda like cooking pasta I guess
<hyperzap> lol ok, thanks anyway. Its hard getting into linux but i want to do it. Everyone I know tells me to get rid of gnome
<Chipzzz> psyclown: I would back up and start from the beginning on that page...
<JoeCoolLinux> ikonia, so what are my options?  Can I not do a block level anyway and then worry about resizing it?
<JoeCoolLinux> What's the big deal
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: because block level will depend on the partition table, which is based of the disk layout of the old disk
<gaelfx> hyperzap: yeah, some people prefer other desktop managers, but I've never had a big problem with Gnome. KDE is pretty, but it just doesn't jive with me
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: there are 3rd party tools (something like norton ghost ?) that maybe able to do it better
<JoeCoolLinux> Spinright?
<JoeCoolLinux> How about if I made like an ISO image of it on the new drive?
<ikonia> no idea, the guys in ##windows may know the tools better
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: It's not there.
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: what would you do with it then ?
<Venub> just completed ubuntu 10.04 LTS installation and while updating my PC was powered of accidently, now i get at the starting a menu to choose the user and nothing responds. Tried the recovery mode and got nothing. Is there another way to recover the system ?
<JoeCoolLinux> I don't know\
<ikonia> ok, so pointless
<hyperzap> gaelfx: yea im sticking to gnome. The issue for me ATM is if I download some sample c++ code and compile, it never compiles correctly. You would think it would Its always whininh bout something. Normally functions in default libraries
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: then do a search just for unity
<gaelfx> hyperzap: it's been too long since I've done any coding, I can't really help with that :P
<JoeCoolLinux> Am I risking anything by just running the chdisk on the drive itself?/
<psyklown> chipzzz not sure what you mean. it just shows how to identify your card at the top of the page. then on down it says to install bcmwl-kernel-source which i already have installed
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: I don't know, ask the guys in ##windows
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: That's what I did. The only one that comes up is gnome-themes-extras, which isn't installed.
<JoeCoolLinux> They don't know
<hyperzap> too much coding is bad for the mind, but too little is bad for the spirit :D
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: neither do we, this is Ubuntu, not Windows support, the guys in ##windows are more experienced and best placed to answer
<hyperzap> THIS IS WHAT I DO: http://xkcd.com/356/
<hyperzap> valentines day: http://xkcd.com/316/
<JoeCoolLinux> http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz348/CarefullyWovenPhotography/Okay.png
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: hang on a sec
<ikonia> hyperzap: please keep that stuff out of the channel
<hyperzap> sorry
<ikonia> hyperzap: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only, not coding chat, silly pictures, etc
<ikonia> JoeCoolLinux: same to you, don't need pictures please
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: you said you're using 10.04?
<openbees> heloo beeses of openworld
<Chipzzz> psyklown: *groans* I guess you're right... on to the ndis wrapper section
<Venub> just completed ubuntu 10.04 LTS installation and while updating my PC was powered of accidently, now i get at the starting a menu to choose the user and nothing responds. Tried the recovery mode and got nothing. Is there another way to recover the system ?
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: you might also search for "Desktop" and see if anything there looks promising
<psyklown> chipzzz lol that really sucks because i have no idea how to use ndiswrapper
<overclucker> hyperzap: think i've been reading too much manga, i didn't get those jokes(turns out i was read right to left . . .)
<Chipzzz> psyklown: well... the instructions look pretty thorough... you'll probably know before long :)
<JoeCoolLinux> You're saying I can't do a bitwise image?
<dxy> is there ubuntu for AMD64 i want to install it in my msi wind u210
<Guest70310> for opera which do i pick to download tar.bz2 or tar.gz
<Cradam> hi i installed ubuntu using unetbootin and it has only put 4 files onto my usb none of them bigger than 1KB
<nautilus_bug> hello
<vickyandro|2> pls someone help to recover my ubuntu. I install windows after ubuntu
<openbees> psyklown: use this (link http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/NdisWrapper_The_Ultimate_Guide)
<psycho_oreos> dxy, you just get the x86-64 version, that'll give you 64bit
<Guest70310> for opera which do i pick to download tar.bz2 or tar.gz
<psycho_oreos> !grub2| vickyandro|2
<ubottu> vickyandro|2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dxy> alright
<dxy> psycho_oreos: does it support amd?
<psyklown> chipzzz lol yeah looks like ill have my hands full for while. atleast if i get this down ill be able to sail through the upgrades
<psycho_oreos> dxy, it should for most parts yes
<gaelfx> dxy: yes, it's supports AMD
<psyklown> openbees thanks
<overclucker> !64 | dxy
<ubottu> dxy: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Cradam> vickyandro|2, u have to run gparted off of a ubuntu live cd, if the linux install is still there then u have to run a grub config under a live cd
<psyklown> chipzzz appreciate the help. ill let you know if it works. assuming i dont get frustrated and quit.
<nautilus_bug> After I mount an image using "sudo mount -t udf -o loop SOME.iso /media/SOMEFOLDER"  I unmout using "sudo umount /media/SOMEFOLDER" but Nautilus keeps showing the mounted image BUT IT'S NOT
<nautilus_bug> help
<Guest70310> for opera which do i pick to download tar.bz2 or tar.gz
<overclucker> I just installed x86_64 a week ago to make use of my 8G of ram
<Chipzzz> openbees: great article! thanks
<Cradam> Guest70310, either
<overclucker> it's been wonderful
<nautilus_bug> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<nautilus_bug> what does this mean
<Guest70310> cradam can you show me how to install it
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: ah, I see. Unity wasn't used until 10.10, so you want to find the package called "ubuntu-netbook-remix" I think
<Chipzzz> psyklown: thank you... I'm rooting for you :)
<nautilus_bug> After I mount an image using "sudo mount -t udf -o loop SOME.iso /media/SOMEFOLDER"  I unmout using "sudo umount /media/SOMEFOLDER" but Nautilus keeps showing the mounted image BUT IT'S NOT >>> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<Cradam> no i can not but there should be something easier in either synaptic package manager or in ubuntu software centre
<overclucker> nautilus_bug: try -t iso9660
<nautilus_bug> overclucker: it's a DVD image
<dxy> overclucker: i downloaded the ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso is this ok?
<nautilus_bug> overclucker: the problem is nautilus that keeps showing the unmounted image. bug?
<Venub> netbook is for netbooks make sure you aren't using it with desktop
<overclucker> dxy: netbooks are all 32bit
<Cradam> Venub, u can easily use netbook edition with a desktop
<mickster04> overclucker: well 32 work son 64bit so it's safe
<openbees> guest70310: i not getting any such option during downloading , just download from opera official site it will autometicaly detect ur system ...and will give u path for .deb package
<dxy> overclucker: thanks
<Guest70310> openbees can you just send it to me
<nautilus_bug> ^ ^
<Venub> Cradam, i the first time made this (noobie). I didn't realize it but why someone need a netbook edition on a desktop ? (and still noobie)
<gaelfx> guess he's out to lunch
<Cradam> they wouldnt need it but its good for touchscreen all in one desktops
<openbees> Guest70310:choose your flavor and download    from this link http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<gaelfx> Venub: they don't need it, but I imagine it's pretty handy for testing how an app might work on a netbook
<openbees> is netbook is usefull for laptops??
<psyklown> chipzzz on sourceforge i see all the way up to 4311 but no 4312 look elsewhere?
<Guest70310> i aint getting the debian file its just tar.bz2 and and tar.gz
<gaelfx> Guest70310: it shouldn't make a difference which one of those you get
<Guest70310> how do i install it by source
<gaelfx> there should be a readme in there once you decompress the file
<openbees> guest70310:  thats the problem with tar.bz2 and tar.gz  ....coz only diffrence in them is compressing methonds of file
<openbees> guest70310: on that link i am redirected to download .def file. it works fine for me
<gaelfx> but my incilination is to say, intending no offense towards you, that perhaps you don't want to build it from source if you're not sure which file to get between a gz and bz2
<DexterLB> hello. I'm trying to tunnel my X through ssh into windoze with putty. I've done all the needed settings but still I get Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<DexterLB> any ideas?
<openbees> gaelfx: exactely ...thats why i am forcing him/her to download .deb file
<ikonia> DexterLB: you can't do that, Windows doesn't have an X11 display engine
<gaelfx> meh, you can't make choices for people, you can only give them sugggestions
<ikonia> DexterLB: and the OS is called "Windows"
<DexterLB> ikonia: hmmmmm I've seen it done..
<ikonia> DexterLB: yes, you need an X11 server on your windows machine
<magnetron> ikonia: there's xming which is a X11R6 implementation for windows
<openbees> guest70310: on my given link try with default package on option of package format
<ikonia> magnetron: I'm aware there are ones, but unless he's installed one and set it up, it's not going to work
<sss> I installed LAMP. How do I host PHP pages?
<DexterLB> ikonia: ah. so I need an X server on both sides?
<magnetron> ikonia: yeah, i didn't follow the conversation
<ikonia> sss: did you read the documentation I gave you
<ikonia> DexterLB: correct
<mickster04> sss: read the manual thru
<ikonia> magnetron: not a problem
<sss> okinia, the Sever Guide?
<openbees> sss: placed ur pages on /var/www
<ikonia> sss: yes, the one you've been asked to read 3 times
<Guest70310> nop sorry that doesnt work either
<openbees> sss: simply place ur pages on /var/www an type on browser /localhost/filename
<magnetron> hi, I often ssh to a shell server where i run irssi and tcsh in screen. how do i make tcsh update the screen hardstatus line with something useful? how can i make the remote screen session update my gnome-terminal window title?
<sss> openbees, I doesn't process the PHP, it just gives the file as is for download
<openbees> guest70310: then either you are kidding or its matter of bug on opera official site
<ikonia> magnetron: I think that's done within irssi
<ikonia> magnetron: eg: an away message screen detatched, then when someone messages you they get that message
<openbees> sss: oh sorry you mean you are installing php
<overclucker> DexterLB: Cygwin/X
<sss> openbees, Isn't it installed by default with LAMP?
<ikonia> magnetron: I think the same is possibly true of the title bar status
<Chipzzz> sss:  this might help: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=video&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CDAQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D0Fvn8WOfxKY&ei=KeBgTcHTB4WClAfCxpDUCw&usg=AFQjCNGs2-VazIoPfdaZ0C1MMHyMui38Lg
<ikonia> sss: the guide you are reading tells you what to do
<openbees> sss: ya it is
<ikonia> Chipzzz: he already has a guide
<openbees> sss: then what is your exact problem?
<gaelfx> Guest70310: are you installing on 32 bit or 64 bit?
<sss> openbees, Doesn't process PHP file in /var/www/ , just give the PHP file as is
<Guest70310> 64 bit why
<magnetron> ikonia: never heard of irssi updating the gnome-terminal window title
<Chipzzz> sss, ikonia: sorry bad link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Fvn8WOfxKY ... ikonia - sounds like a video might be more useful to him
<gaelfx> Guest70310: http://www.opera.com/browser/download/?os=linux-x86-64&ver=11.01&local=y
<openbees> sss: are you trying to run self made php file or sorcecode of php which u did download from official php site
<learner> i need to update my grub menu in ubuntu 9.10, how can i do that manually, help me please.
<gaelfx> learner: in Synaptic Package Manager, is there a backports package for grub?
<openbees> gaelfx , guest70310: just one next page as the link given by me
<Chipzzz> sss: I think the short answer is you need to install the php5-cgi package
<gaelfx> learner: er, perhaps I misunderstood, you mean you want to update the menu only? Like you installed a new OS and you want it to show up in Grub?
<sss> Chipzzz, I installed using "tasksel install lamp-server", shouldn't I already have PHP?
<Guest70310> how come in chrome i can get it with debian
<gaelfx> PHP puts the P in LAMP, so yeah
<ikonia> sss: the guide you are reading tells you what to do
<learner> anybody help me
<learner> some body there
<openbees> sss: then whats ur problem?
<Guest70310> and not in firefox
<learner> i need to update my grub menu in ubuntu 9.10, how can i do that manually, help me please.
<ikonia> sss: is there a reason you are not reading the guide
<gaelfx> learner: what do you mean by "update my grub menu?"
<openbees> gaelfx: he is trying to learn
<gaelfx> so it might appear
<Cradam> hi is ubuntu not fully supported by unetbootin?
<Lint> gaelfx, actually P in lamp is Perl
<learner> gaelfx, actually i have updated my linux image many a times, so my menu of booting is quite large, its dual bootable actually. need to sort it out
<ikonia> Lint: its not, and its offtopic
<Chipzzz> sss: check in synaptic or apt-get and see if you have php5-cli installed... you may be surprised
<openbees> lint: then you should update your knowledge
<ikonia> Chipzzz: he has a guide that explains it all
<gaelfx> Lint: http://www.lamphowto.com/
<ikonia> gaelfx: this is offtopic, please drop it
<thegame> hi all
<openbees> ikonia:eactely
<gaelfx> learner: well, there is a file that contains the menu items somewhere on your lappy, you could just edit that by hand, but there might be a better way to do it
<openbees> exactely
<Chipzzz> ikonia: perhaps he'd rather talk with someone about it than read about it... we all learn differently
<ikonia> Chipzzz: he needs to follow the guide and ask questions where stuck as he wants to learn,
<ikonia> Chipzzz: it's an official documented supported process,
<gaelfx> learner: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4144
<Chipzzz> *shrugs* ok
<overclucker> sss: are you just trying to install the lamp stack?
<sss> overclucker, yes
<learner> gaelfx, yeah i knew it, there is a file called menu.cfg, but thing is in grub2 its being auto generated, and i cant mak eit out need some way out to do it, also i  need to make a wifi spot on my wifi that shares an internet connection, can you help me in that???
<uuuaaammm> hi
<ikonia> sss: are you reading the document you've been given ?
<sss> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> sss: what part are you up to (have you started it yet?)
<gaelfx> learner: oops, you're using 9.10? then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sss> ikonia, It now works with html files, I am trying to run "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<gaelfx> under file structure, it talks about what you want to know
<uuuaaammm> i've ubuntu 10.10 installed. yesterday i run system update. now after rebooting screen resolution is 1024x768
<uuuaaammm> I can't switch back to 1280x1024. In Preferences->Monitor settings that resolution is not shown.
<gaelfx> learner: well, to be honest, I've never been successful with creating ad-hoc wifi networks with ubuntu, but then again, I haven't tried in a coupla years
<openbees> sss:try /localhost ...if message appears it works then apache is running fine
<uuuaaammm> any idea how to get back to that (i'd prefer not to have to mess around with xorg.conf... :S
<gaelfx> uuuaaammm: it sounds like you need to reinstall your graphics driver
<overclucker> openbees: it sounds like apache is up, but perhaps php isn't yet
<gaelfx> uuuaaammm: are you using the nvidia driver?
<sss> ikonia,I restarted the apache and now I am getting 500 Internal Server Error
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: mmm i'm not sure of that actually... :S
<openbees> sss: open a text editer and write following code in it save it in /var/www with name as phpinfo.php "<?php phpinfo ();?>" noe on browser run /localhost/phpinfo.php
<ikonia> sss: what URL are you browsing to
<cdbs> sss: try sudo apache2ctl restart
<cdbs> ikonia: the apache geek is here now :)
<ikonia> ha
<gaelfx> uuuaaammm: well, do you have an nvidia graphics card or chip?
<cdbs> openbees: probably he doesn't have libapache2-mod-php installed?
<sss> ikonia, I am using another compuer to connect to the server using its IP. I have one file /var/www/index.php
<ikonia> cdbs: this is why I'm trying to get him to follow the server guide apache/php guide
<learner> gaelfx, hey hey. thanks man... help appreciated... also can yoy help in learning python. any online tutorials
<cdbs> sss: do you have libapache2-mod-php installed?
<cdbs> sss: if not, install it
<cdbs> sss: and make sure port 80 is open (not open by default
<cdbs> )
<gaelfx> learner: sorry, not really my forte, but glad I could help with something!
<Guest3985> ok
<cdbs> sss: Once you have the port open, enter the IP address of the server on another computer's web browser
<openbees> sss: code is (<?php phpinfo () ; ?>) are you trying this ...if message apears regarding php info then you php setup is right
<robertzaccour> where can i download more ram?
<sss> cdbs, It is open, I can view HTML files hosted in the server
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: rebooting system... I'll be right back...
<cdbs> sss: can you run php files then?
<cdbs> sss: what is the exact problem, may I ask?
<AegisX> Hey guys; I'm looking for an easy to use but (hopefully) powerful personal finance management suite. Any recommendations?
<sss> cdbs, PHP file gives me 500 Server Internal Error
<cdbs> sss: make sure you have libapache2-mod-php package installed
<cdbs> sss: type this in a terminal: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php
<cdbs> sss: at first, modify your PHP file to include this code: <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<sss> cdbs: I used "sudo apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5 "
<openbees> cdbs sss: i already said it
<robertzaccour> where can i download more ram?
<cdbs> sss: ah, then restart your server once again and re-try
<dr0id> my ubuntu username is hello, can i change it to world ?
<cdbs> robertzaccour: you can't download ram, you need to buy modules and install 'em
<sss> cdbs, It works!
<cdbs> sss: oh cool
<sss> cdbs, thanks
<sss> thanks all
<dve> If I create a file in a symlink'ed folder, does that file get created in the target folder only?
<robertzaccour> cdbs, i know just being silly. there is a funny site called downloadmoreram.com though
<Jordan_U> !ot | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Diamondcite> dve: It should be created at the origin of the symlink.
<openbees> dr0id: i did with ubuntu tweak
<dve> Diamoncite: Ok thanks, so if I then delete the 'virtual' folder the newly created file will still exist at the origin
<dr0id> openbees: some software ?
<Diamondcite> dve: Such as.. if you symlink toast/ to bagel/ , change into bagel/ , create butter.txt, It will appear in both toast/ and bagel/
<youngsterxyf> ubuntu tweak is very good
<Diamondcite> dve: Deleting bagel/ in the above will not affect toast/ in any way. On the other hand.. deleting toast/ would break bagel/
<openbees> droid: ya ....but i dont know short cut ....u can find it in your software center
<researcher1> where do I begin to learn command line tutorial? right from basics?
<Stevezau> dammit.. pulling my hair out here.. it shouldnt be this hard to disable a damn keyboard in X11!
<dve> Diamoncite: mmm bagel .... thanks, just the info I needed!
<openbees> bye guys have a good day/night
<magnetron> Hi, how do i make irssi and/or screen update my gnome-terminal window title?
<ikonia> magnetron: I think that's done with a irssi plugin
<youngsterxyf> researcher1, I am reading FLOSS MANUALS, maybe it's right for you
<researcher1> youngsterxyf: lemme try 2
<magnetron> ikonia: ah, ok
<magnetron> how do i make tcsh update my gnome-terminal window title, when i run it in screen?
<ikonia> magnetron: I think it's done through the away plugin, not %100
<ikonia> magnetron: the window title may not work with all terminal emmulators though
<ikonia> not sure if the shell is important either as I've never read the plugin (it's perl as I recall)
<researcher1> youngsterxyf: I think this will work well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<elfranne> i am transfering files between a whole new ubuntu 10.10 install but the transfer is only 4mb/s running on 100mbps lan transfer is via sftp ... any idea why ?
<researcher1> how to creat root user in Ubuntu?
<elfranne> sudo passwd root
<sunil> sudo passwd
<ikonia> researcher1: you don't
<ikonia> researcher1: it already exists and it's locked
<ikonia> elfranne: please do not suggest that
<cdbs> researcher1: its already there, you can't use it
<ikonia> sunil: same to you
<magnetron> elfranne: are you sure it's not 4 MB/s?
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Diamondcite> elfranne: Which transfer method? scp? sshfs? nfs? samba?
<cdbs> ikonia: :o ^
<researcher1> ikonia: but I want to use it as root
<cdbs> researcher1: use sudo to run a command as root
<researcher1> ikonia: one software wants me to login as root
<ikonia> researcher1: then read how to do it properly through the ubuntu security system
<ikonia> !root > researcher1
<researcher1> ok
<ubottu> researcher1, please see my private message
<ikonia> researcher1: which software ?
<ikonia> !sudo > researcher1
<cdbs> researcher1: if you want to run command 'foo' as root, run it as 'sudo foo' in the terminal
<ikonia> researcher1: which software wants you to login as root ?
<Gwar_Trolle> Srs Question: Why does 10.10 suck so much compared to 10.04?
<Chipzzz> researcher1: sudo su
<ikonia> Gwar_Trolle: that's subjective and pointless question, ask a real question to get a real asnwer
<ikonia> Chipzzz: no
<elfranne> yes it 4 MB/s but it is still slow, you should reach around 8, sftp transfer
<ikonia> Chipzzz: do not recommend that
<researcher1> ikonia: when I tried to install HP printer software
<Chipzzz> g'nite all
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: i'm back. video card is GMA X4500 (integrated in ASUS P5G41T-M LX)
<cdbs> researcher1: does it ask you to run make install?
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: i'm back. video card is Intel GMA X4500 (integrated in ASUS P5G41T-M LX)
<ikonia> researcher1: use sudo to launch the application as cdbs suggested
<cdbs> researcher1: what is the exact command you need to run?
<researcher1> I ran hp-setup command then it gave a message "You need root privileges to do that"
<cdbs> researcher1: run sudo hp-setup then
<researcher1> I have already logged in as the only default user which was created while installing system
<cdbs> researcher1: and enter your OWN password when sudo asks your password
<researcher1> cdbs: ok
<Diamondcite> elfranne: Maybe they are small files or one of the CPUs are already maxed?
<psyklown> im having no luck with obtaining my broadcom xp drivers for ndiswrapper. any assistance?
<gaelfx> uuuaaammm: oh, that's an intel card then, eh? and I take it the reboot didn't do anything in the way of letting you change your resolution?
<cdbs> researcher1: Ubuntu is configured such that the user would never need to login as root. If they need to, sudo is there
<Diamondcite> elfranne: After all.. scp/sftp is quite CPU intensive.
<researcher1> ok
<researcher1> thanks everybody for the help
<researcher1> bye for now
<researcher1> tc
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: no. I still have the same resolutions enabled... :/
<elfranne> Diamondcite : 50% of cpu in use, and about small files they are around 5-10MB each
<irong33k> i know its a stupid question, bout everytime i point my mouse on any audio file it plays the track, how do i disable that...its realy annoying
<Diamondcite> elfranne: If it's a single core hyperthreaded CPU, then it might be maxed...
<elfranne> Diamondcite : single core VIA cpu
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: the monitor is deteced as "unknown" and compiz effects work fine (cube and deformations)
<ardchoille> irong33k: in nautilus, click Edit > Preferences. Go to the Preview tab and choose what you want under the "Sound files" drop down menu
<gaelfx> uuuaaammm: it was a kernel update that did this? or what? and are you using 10.10 or 10.04?
<Diamondcite> elfranne: While I don't know the details.. On a N270 Atom (1.6GHz) I can copy at around 6MB/sec due to CPU speed limitations.
<gigamesh> i wish know if its some advante with the suspension /hibernation problem with the aspire one 721
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: 10.10
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: not sure what was updated yesterday.
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: but it asked for rebooting. that's for sure.
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: any idea how to find out what was installed?
<ror> hi, whenever I try to download any programs in iPlayer, the whole program crashes and then crashes as soon as I open it next
<elfranne> Diamondcite : this cpu is a less powerfull cpu than the N270, so even with samba i should only be able to copy at aroud 6 MB/s ?
<irong33k> ardchoille, as in sound preferences in the menu?
<ror> I have the adobe Air crash log, but I can't make much of it
<Jragon> Hi.
<Diamondcite> elfranne: Samba might be faster since it's actually lighter than sftp in resources.
<ardchoille> irong33k: yes, that is what is doing the sound previews when you mouse over a sound file
<gaelfx> uuuaaammm: yeah, I think there's a log for that, I just can't remember where
<elfranne> Diamondcite : ok
<Jragon> Is there a way to do a bash command on start up? Like, /opt/lampp/lampp start? And is there a way to create command that just runs; java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame?
<elfranne> Diamondcite : it is because i got problems with my smb.conf file -_-
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: let me check /var/log again... :S
<Diamondcite> elfranne: On the flipside, sftp gurantees a proper file transfer, samba doesn't have such an offer I think.
<irong33k> ardchoille, thanks man all fixed
<elfranne> Diamondcite : you mean there is a check of the fileś on sftp ?
<ardchoille> irong33k: yw :)
<Jragon> Is there a way to do that?
<Freespark> Hello all
<Jragon> Hi.
<Diamondcite> elfranne: Since all the files are encrypted before transfer, I would assume that the file can't be decrypted if the transfer went bad.
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: from /var/log/messages running kernel is still 2.6.35-25-generic
<Jragon> Is there a way to do a bash command on start up? Like, /opt/lampp/lampp start? And is there a way to create command that just runs; java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame?
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: no kernel update, then...
<rzx237> Jragon: if you mean on system startup, you can put the command in /etc/rc.local
<gaelfx> uuuaaammm: then it does seem poretty strange that you can't change your resolution to what it was before
<Jragon> Ok.
<sidd_mak>  
<psyklown> should i just go back to 10.04?
<magnetron> Jragon: if you want it to run with root rights, put it in rc.d. if you want it to run as your user, put it in your crontab with the @reboot directive
<ardchoille> Jragon: I have never done it but you should be able to put a bash script in  ~/.config/autostart and have the script run on login
<Jragon> I cant remeber what java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame is, so I have to go to the minecraft site to get it, is there a way to make it something like, 'run minecraft'?
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: i agree :S :S :(
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: do you where the monitor settings program gets supported resolutions from?
<offsense6> quit
<gaelfx> should be from the driver
<Freespark> All of a sudden my graphics card stopt working like it should. Anyone know what could cause this http://img822.imageshack.us/i/glxgears.png/
<magnetron> Freespark:
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: so no files in /etc or whereever.. :S :S
<mats> hi! Does anybody know how can i start application from terminal and then close terminal without killing my application?
<gaelfx> uuuaaammm: not in my experience, no
<magnetron> mats: yes, use a software called "screen"
<uuuaaammm> mats: use "screen"
<mats> thank you :D
<Jragon> Rzx237, do you know how?
<elfranne> Diamondcite : thx a lot for the infos :)
<uuuaaammm> mats: ;)
<Jragon> I cant remeber what java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame is, so I have to go to the minecraft site to get it, is there a way to make it something like, 'run minecraft'?
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: i'll try checking /var/log/messages and xorg.log for errors.. :S :S :S
<ardchoille> Unity is quite nice, Ubuntu devs are geniuses!
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: i'll be right back
<Jragon> Anyone?
<ruan> Jragon: the launcher is at minecraft.net
<Freespark> anyone who can tell me or just give me a hint of what could cause glxgears to show up like this http://img822.imageshack.us/i/glxgears.png/
<Jragon> What do you mean?
<edwardteach> Jragon, alias it in bash
<mats> uuuaaammm:
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: it runs java
<Freespark> is it my card that is broken?
<mats> i cant believe it is so simple, thanks again
<Jragon> Edwardtech, thats the word I have been looking for. How do I do that?
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: uses 2 paramesters for max memory
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: specifies used jar file
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: and then its main class...
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: that's all.
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: what's wrong?
<Jragon> Cant I just make a command in bash that runs: java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<Jragon> Because I will never remeber java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame...
<elfranne> Diamondcite : just checked where the files were it sftp is taking 50%cpu on my  core 2 duo 2.0GHz ... so i can understand it got problems on a atom like cpu
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: just create an empty file...
<gaelfx> uuuaaammm: hey, I think you can check the history of installed packages in Synaptic, should be in one of the menus up top, give that a go maybe
<Jragon> Why?
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: copy that string to that....
<edwardteach> !res | Freespark,  thats not pretty.. maybe
<ubottu> Freespark,  thats not pretty.. maybe: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: that set execution permission for that file..
<Yerushalmi> What is the command for reinstalling a faulty package?
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: and it should work...
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: checking thanks...
<Freespark> ubottu: ok, I will try that. thanks for trying to help me!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<suprengr> Does anyone know of a [safe / pervert free if poss.] usenet server for free use by plebs like me ;)  Ubuntu/Linux orientated would be a bonus.
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: apt-get remove x, then apt-get install x
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: you might want to do an auto-clean in between those two as well
<Jragon> If ~I did alias runmc='java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame' Would that make an alias?
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: only programs I installed / removed / updated, there...
<histo> Yerushalmi: sudo aptitude reinstall packagename
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: no automatic updates... :S :S :S
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: Heh, I was hoping there was a sort of apt-get reinstall or something. How do I do an auto-clean?
<Yerushalmi> histo: Ah! Thanks.
<gaelfx> apt-get autoclean ;)
<histo> Yerushalmi: or sudo apt-get --reinstall
<Jragon> If ~I did alias runmc='java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame' Would that make an alias?
<dve> Diamoncite: Another symlink Q... can you link multiple folders to one target ... i.e. pull files from multiple places into a single virtual folder... I assume not?
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx, histo: Gah! Too many choices! *grin*
<gaelfx> that's the joy of OSS :D
<histo> dve: you could creaet a folder and then make symlinks for your other ones in that folder
<Jragon> Anybody? Please.
<rzx237> Jragon: dunno if it works, but you can edit your ~/.bashrc file, find line contain alias "something" = "xxx",  add new line with your long command there
<dve> histo: ok.. will give that a try
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: dont' think so. create script file. it's easier...
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: (and it works 100%)
<Jragon> Uuuaaammm, how do I do that?
<psyklown> can someone please help me with ndiswrapper?
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: open your favoute text editor.
<rzx237> psyklown: I tought you try to install broadcom 4311 driver?
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: paste the whole java string..
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: and save it
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: then find it and select it. select "Permission"
<psyklown> rzx377 no ndiswrapper says that 4311 was available for download, but nothing about hp pavilion dv2000 4312. like it doesnt say whether it works or not. i downloaded what i think is the driver from hp.com, but when activate the .inf file with ndis it says hardware present:no
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: check the EXECUTE flag in permissios tab...
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: SET the EXECUTE flag in permissios tab...
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: got it?
<gaelfx> uuuaaammm: is it in /var/log/dpkg.log?
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: let me check... ;)
<Netw0rkBug> hey
<Netw0rkBug> how can
<Netw0rkBug> i install
<Netw0rkBug> openSUSE
<Netw0rkBug> from ubuntu
<FloodBot2> Netw0rkBug: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tzesoi> sudo apt-get install openSuse :)
 * gaelfx thinks someone's been writing too many haikus
<psyklown> tzesoi lol
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: yes. there it is....
<gaelfx> uuuaaammm: ha, well, if you find a clue, lemme know
<Netw0rkBug> lol
<tzesoi> go to http://software.opensuse.org/113/en
<Netw0rkBug> i downloaded
<Netw0rkBug> gnome version
<tzesoi> download the iso you need,then burn it ,and reboot
<Netw0rkBug> i know that
<Netw0rkBug> i set boot
<Netw0rkBug> in *
<Netw0rkBug> for cd
<FloodBot2> Netw0rkBug: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Netw0rkBug> and it dosn't
<Netw0rkBug> work
<ardchoille> !enter | Netw0rkBug
<ubottu> Netw0rkBug: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dve> histo: thanks, works
<histo> dve: np
<histo> dve: that way is more logical to me atleast
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: only updates for ssl, login, vlc there.... :S :/ :(
<dve> histo: it definitely is... maybe ive just been starting at the screen too long!
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: oh... and passwd :S
<gaelfx> uuuaaammm: dang, I thought that might actually turn something up :S
<datal> even though I set in /etc/sudoers MYUSER ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL it still asks for password
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: i'll check all logfiles more carefully...
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: thanks for helping :-)
<gaelfx> noprob
<uuuaaammm> Jragon: did you solve your problem?
<edwardteach> datal, what are  you trying to achieve?
<datal> edwardteach: sudo to stop bugging me with asking for password ;)
<datal> edwardteach: I've done it a hundred times before, I either have a typo somewhere or something is missing
<achille> hey can anyone help me out with a theme in openbox? or is there a dedicated channel/server?
<datal> ahh I klnow whats missing I think
<datal> silly me
<uuuaaammm> logging out... bye!
<yule> does anyone know why 'sudo aptitude install compass' doesn't work? It doesn't seem to put the compass binary in the path (it's a ruby gem)
<example92> goodmorning!!!
<Yerushalmi> My desktop has been missing for the last three days and reinstalling netbook-launcher didn't help. Can anyone help?
<example92> i cant audate ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10....  it writes that i may use it although
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: did you find a package called ubuntu-netbook-remix?
<minimec> yule: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=compass&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<gaelfx> I think netbook launcher is just part of the equation
<yule> @minimec: sure, that would work but it's version 0.8 while the latest is 0.10
<yule> correction: I ran 'sudo gem install compass'
<yule> so, gem not aptitude
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: Nope. The only installed packages with "netbook" in them are "netbook-launcher", "ubuntu-netbook-default-settings", "netbook-launcher-efl", "libnetbook-launcher-0", "libclutk-0.2-0", "xul-ext-webfav" (firefox bookmarks), and "window-picker-applet"
<gaelfx> example92: if you're using any ppas or other strange packages, it might not let you update
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: yeah, but you're not looking for installed packages, you should look for packages that CAN be installed
<example92> !gaelfx i use team viewer on wine...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: Ah. I'll check.
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: There it is. But why *wouldn't* I have it installed by now?
<rumpe1> example92, why with wine and not the linux-version of teamviewer?
 * gaelfx is hurt that ubottu knows nothing about him
<m3asmi> how can I reconfigure my mail command
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: who knows? this is a crazy world, sometimes packages just uninstall themselves :P
<example92> i didn't know that there is a linux version...
<gaelfx> example92: can you give a more exact version of why it says you can't update?
<example92> one minute to try again
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ardchoille> example92: how exactly are you updating 10.04 to 10.10?
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: It says "This is a transitional package to move installed systems away from the Ubuntu Netbook Remix package to the new ubuntu-netbook. It can be safely removed after upgrade."
<m3asmi> how can I reconfigure my mail command ?!!!!
<rumpe1> m3asmi, be more specific
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: hm, maybe you need ubuntu-netbook package then?
<ShapeShifter499> I love awn but its not quite what I had in mind......    Is there a dock like awn  that has alot of online oriented apps, but looks good
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: That's under the description in Software Center, that is,
<ShapeShifter499> *applets
<chimoek> assalamualaikum
<example92> !ardchoile with update manager..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gaelfx> assuming there is such a package
<m3asmi> rumpe1: yes
<ardchoille> example92: ok
<rumpe1> m3asmi, still not specific enough ^^
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: "This package depends on all of the packages in the Ubuntu Netbook system. It is also used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that it not be removed."
<chimoek> assalamualaikum
<rzx237> chimoek: waalaikumsalaam
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: That's Ubuntu-netbook. So, huh. Guess I should install it, right? :)
<m3asmi> rumpe1: example : echo "hiiiii" |mail m3Asmi@hostnem.com
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: hey, it's your funeral
<m3asmi> rumpe1:not workin !!
<gaelfx> er choice
<rzx237> chimoek: whats the problem?
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: You sure are good at instilling confidence :)
<chimoek> dak
<gaelfx> Yerushalmi: it's my specialty
<Netw0rkBug> can i install any linux without cd or usb flash memory ?
<Yerushalmi> gaelfx: Mine is copy-editing and being a <i>najes</i>
<cdbs> !ot | Yerushalmi
<ubottu> Yerushalmi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ibrahim> hi i am trying to send a .doc to a windows user he keeps telling me he can't open it with word any suggestions?
<juk> ibrahim: send in text mode if no pics with catdoc, or import as html at least
<juk> s/import/export/g
<ibrahim> so text should work?
<juk> ibrahim: what?
<robertzaccour> where do babies come from?
<banksy> My 1 year old Mythtbuntu 10.10 HTPC just started playing up this week - if I reboot it gets onto the desktop and randomly locks up all input and freezes the screen - won't respond to keypress, mouse.  Cannot ssh into it, nor even ping it.   If I leave the machine in the BIOS setup, it is working fine, much longer than before.  Next debug steps?
<oCean> robertzaccour: wrong channel
<juk> robertzaccour: ask you mother
<robertzaccour> she dont know
<juk> robertzaccour: father?
<oCean> robertzaccour: juk, drop it please
<robertzaccour> he isnt sure
<robertzaccour> ok
<robertzaccour> juk?
<Reapu> ubuntu keeps asking me for my password for almost every alteration I make and even when I try to access my computer from my local network
 * juk shrugs 
<Reapu> I dont want it to keep asking for password anymore
<Reapu> its annoying
<juk> robertzaccour: drop it
<edwardteach> repa
<robbiethe1st> Set the keychain up?
<Reapu> how do I change it?
<minimec> Reapu: Open the keyring manager and change the password. Leave it blank...
<Reapu> key manager wheres that
<Krycek> banksy: take out one of the ram and try it agein
<banksy> Krycek: should I run memtest first?
<robertzaccour> ok fine dont gotta be mean juk and oCean
<Reapu> wheres the key manager
<Reapu> keyring manager
<minimec> Reapu:  <system <preferences <passwords ...
<Krycek> banksy: nah, just try the ram first :)
<juk> robertzaccour: freenode is 13+
<Krycek> banksy: u decide what you do first :)
<Reapu> minimec, what do i do there
<robertzaccour> juk im 27
<Krycek> gz
<banksy> Krycek: I'll pull a stick out and see what happens.  I need to open it up anyway
<juk> robertzaccour: ah, that it's inapropriate word i'd call you
<minimec> Reapu: Passwords: default (right click) --> change password
<robertzaccour> is freenode really 13+?
<Krycek> banksy: cool, hope it works :P
<Reapu> got it minimec
<Reapu> thanks
<banksy> thanks, me too
<edwardteach> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<Reapu> minimec, it still asks for a password even though I changed it to a blank pass
<befuddled> nice
<minimec> Reapu: Works for me. I always do it that way.
<Reapu> do i need to logout
<Krycek> Reapu: maybe reboot to take effect maybe
<Reapu> for effects to take place?
<minimec> Reapu: Means... I never give it a password after an ubuntu install.
<befuddled> hmmm
<Krycek> hmmm xp
<befuddled> thats quite a lot of people there
<Reapu> what command logouts?
<Krycek> sudo reboot
<Krycek> xD
<minimec> Krycek: Reapu: noe 'reboot' needed, maybe session logou/login
<befuddled> getting stagefright
<Krycek> ofc
<Krycek> :)
<oCean> befuddled: do you have a technical issue/question to ask the channel?
<Reapu> how do I perform session logout?
<befuddled> i kinda did, but now it sounds silly to myself
<befuddled> i'll let myself out
<Krycek> hehe
<timewriter> hi
<Krycek> hi
<banksy> Krycek: pulled 1 out of the 2 sticks out, and it's now reporting 768MB available, despite it having a 1GB stick remaining.  Think I chose the wrong one to remove!
<timewriter> i have a problem with a certain marvell sata controller
<timewriter> it seems that 10.04 is unable to work with marvell sata controllers
<Krycek> banksy: :P so it may be the problem after all :) crossing fingers
<timewriter> anyone can give a hint ?
<example92> nothing, i tryied to update from 10.04 to 10.10 but is crashed
<mats> Hi! I have 2 computers at home. I made an ssh connection from one to another but I don't know how to open some gui application from terminal which will work after i close my ssh connection. Can someone help me? I tried "screen" and it kinda works but then i get a application window on client computer, not server computer
<Reapu> minimec, even though I changed it to a blank password i still get asked for a password when i login for instace and i think nothing else changed
<edu> HOLA
<Reapu> should I just delete the keyring altogether?
<Krycek> Reapu: do a hard reboot :)
<minimec> Reapu: What are we talking about. Autologin or the password prompt for protected stuff like wireless and other stored passwords?
<Reapu> oops
<Reapu> sorry
<Reapu> should i just delete it altogether?
<banksy> Krycek: First one still crashed, second one also reports 768MB - not sure if this nvidia onboard card grabs the rest or something else.  I've kicked off memtest86 with the second one in
<minimec> Reapu: the password filed has to be blank, that's all
<minimec> Krycek: Stop with that reboot thing. It's not Windows!
<Krycek> banksy: hm, u could debug both of the ram sticks before going any further, it may be so many things. u said it freezes when u log in or?
<Krycek> minimec: sure sure.
 * 13WAA6LW9 ñêîðî áóäó: Gone away for now
<Reapu> how do I stop being asked for a password?
<rumpe1> Reapu, it really isn't recommended if you keep being an admin...
<banksy> Krycek: it's set to autologon, but it's typically freezing about the time it should start to boot myth frontend.  Once I was able to ssh in before it froze.  Nothing in dmesg.  It's been hot here this weekend, and the machine is left on 24/7, wondering if it's heat related
<Reapu> it seriously starting to drive me insane
<oCean> !afk > 13WAA6LW9
<ubottu> 13WAA6LW9, please see my private message
<oCean> Reapu: passwords in what case? Remote login? Executing commands?
<h0ar3> guys anyone here from Dubai or U.A.Emirates?
<oCean> h0ar3: this is technical support, not chat
<numberto> How can achive snapping effect when I drag the window to left/up/right sides (like in win7)
<h0ar3> oCean: I have a timezone issue.
<Krycek> banksy: ye heat is a killer :p u said you got a nvidia 3d card in there ? do you got a intregrated 3d card on your motherboard if so try that. :)
<juk> !wfm | Reapu:
<ubottu> Reapu:: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<oCean> h0ar3: then ask your question. Describe issue and action/results so far in single line. Wait for the answer
<Fuchs> numberto: by using kwin or by emulating it a bit via the tiling effect of compiz
<banksy> Krycek: no 3d, just onboard nvidia 8200.  no other gfx card around.  second stick of ram just passed memtest86 round 1, so I'm going to try booting it
<minimec> juk: THX ;) Some people don't seem to beleive me...
<Krycek> banksy: cool, im not guru when it comes too any thing but debugging is something all have to go through some times >)
<lunavorax_nb> Hi everyone !
<banksy> Krycek: there's no word on problems with 2.6.35.25 is there?
<lunavorax_nb> Is there a way to put my laptop on powersave mode automatically from the startup ?
<silverlightning> what about #lubuntu ?
<silverlightning> not the # sorry
<Krycek> banksy: dont know sry
<rumpe1> lunavorax_nb, put "dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend" into gnome-autostart
<robbiethe1st> lunavorax_nb: Of course there is. I don't know it exactly, but there is a way
<rumpe1> lunavorax_nb, if powersave=suspend
<robbiethe1st> thanks, rumpel.
<banksy> Krycek: just realised there's a more likely culprit - nvidia drivers
<Krycek> banksy: :) gl i am out of idea of debugging >)
<magnetron> hi, i think i'm about to go insane. How do i make screen update the xterm or gnome-terminal window title?
<Reapu> so how I avoid being asked for a password continuallly please?
<minimec> Reapu: Use your brain!!! http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<magnetron> Reapu: use sudo -i or sudo -s to get a shell with super-user capabilities
<ikonia> magnetron: no luck with the irssi script ?
<Krycek> Reapu: u was told how but it didnt work, try google "ubuntu no more passwords please" :)
<insmod> what is the gnome wifi icon and how to install
<magnetron> ikonia: no
<ikonia> magnetron: do you know it's even possible ?
<magnetron> ikonia: it updates the screen status line, but screen doesn't update the gnome-terminal status line
<djin37> есть кто?
<magnetron> ikonia: yes, it's mentioned several times in the screen documentation. there's even several distinct way of accomplishing it. i just can't get it to work
<djin37> русский
<schtiel> Есть.
<djin37> помощь нужна (
<juk> !ru | djin37
<ubottu> djin37: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<djin37> у меня дрова на видюху не встают
<schtiel> djin37: дорога тебе на #ubuntu-ru
<ikonia> magnetron: can you link me, I used to have a problem with gnome-terminals and kde terminals (kterm was it ?) when things worked fine with xterms and dtterm
<ikonia> magnetron: see if we can get this working
<lunavorax_nb> I was thinking about a mode that consume less CPU.
<magnetron> ikonia: oh really? i just assumed gnome-terminal had the same capabilities as xterm
<ikonia> magnetron: capabilities....yes, functionality......not always
<mycosys> gawd - what kind of dullard thinks lvm is diffucult for a constantly growing media storage :S
<insmod> what is the gnome wifi icon and how to install?
<magnetron> ikonia: this is what i've used so far: http://www4.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/~jnweiger/screen-faq.html
<ikonia> insmod: gnome wifi icon ? do you mean the gnome network manager tool ?
<Krycek> insmod: ? is you wifi icon gone?
<magnetron> ikonia: http://www.delorie.com/gnu/docs/screen/screen_59.html
 * murphy ÿ ñíîâà òóò!.
<ikonia> magnetron: give me 20 mins / half an hour to have a read, poke around and test
<insmod> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> magnetron: I'll get back to you
<timewriter> hi
<ikonia> insmod: nm-applet
<insmod> Krycek, yes
<magnetron> ikonia: i'll try with xterm and see if i get another result
<timewriter> anyone can tell me why a sata controller is using a pata driver
<timewriter> ?
<insmod> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> magnetron: good test, I'll go and try this with ubuntu and gnome
<timewriter> this marvell 88SE6145 is usint pata_marvell
<timewriter> using
<timewriter> and i was wondering why my hdds arent recognized
<insmod> ikonia: Unable to locate package nm-applet
<edwardteach> timewriter, http://edoceo.com/liber/xh-marvell-sata
<Krycek> insmod: right click the panel and add NetworkManager Applet
<ikonia> insmod: it's an applet,
<timewriter> thank you edwardteach
<oCean> timewriter: might've run into a bug. Quick search at LP discovered: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/666197.
<insmod> ikonia: not listed
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 666197 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 10.10 - after upgrade from 10.04 - no drives found connected via Marvell 88SX7042 SATA-Host-Adapter" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<insmod> Krycek, not listed
<timewriter> but it was working out of the box on 8.04
<Krycek> insmod: indicator applet then
<insmod> Krycek, how do i install
<oCean> wow, ubottu what did you do there :)
<ikonia> I believe the package is something like gnome-nm-applet, insmod have a search in the package manager
<timewriter> should i recompile kernel ?
<DaveMc> I have a dual booting laptop (WinXP/Fedora), I've now downloaded and burned the Ubuntu 10.10 ISO twice (both CDs contain the files and folders of the live CD, I.E. I didn't burn the ISO as a single file on the disks), the laptop will boot other live CDs, but nothing happens with these Ubuntu disks, machine boots direct to Fedora. Any ideas?
<timewriter> DaveMc, did you try another bootable cd/dvd
<timewriter> ?
<timewriter> i got a similar problem and it wasnt solved until i changed the IDE cable
<ikonia> DaveMc: burn them as an ISO image
<rooks> how can i make thunderbird display new mail notification using the envelope icon, and using the same communication system as i.e. infromation about connecting to a network?
<DaveMc> timewriter yesterday I tried the latest Joli Cloud/Kubuntu disk from Linux User & Developer magazine and it worked fine
<mats> I have 2 computers at home. I made an ssh connection from one to another but I don't know how to open some gui application from terminal which will work after i close my ssh connection. Can someone help me? I tried "screen" and it kinda works but then i get a application window on client computer, not server computer
<timewriter> try it again DaveMc , and see if it boots
<openSUSEkorisnik> your advice on softwer for keeping track on ur bandwith download /upload?
<timewriter> i came to believe that my cd-rom was malfunctioning but it wasnt so
<minimec> mats: yourapp &&
<DaveMc> timewriter: will do
<timewriter> i wonder why 8.04 has no problem with marvell sata , but 10.04 has :(
<atman> is there any software , which can sync my files on /var/www to some online space such as dropbox?
<njin> ubuntu-it-test
<djin37> ну есть кто может помочь?
<timewriter> this is sad , coz i really need the external sata ports
<DaveMc> timewriter: I also created the Kubuntu live CD from an ISO on the aforementioned mag disk and that worked ok. But as you suggest I'll give those another try
<jigs> hello all
<timewriter> DaveMc, try again with that Kubuntu disc
<atman> is there any software , which can sync my files on /var/www to some online space such as dropbox?
<fermamda> oi
<fermamda> oi
<timewriter> i really love 10.04 but this is a big problem
<mats> minimec: that works the exactly same way as screen does :S i need something else so my app will be started at server computer not client
<fermamda> oi pohas
<wl_deav> atman you can set this up manually with a bash script and a cron job
<minimec> mats: ok. There I cannot help you.
<robbiethe1st> mats: ssh into your server computer, run "screen -dm command"
<atman> wl_deav , can you plz tell me or forward to such link ?
<fermamda> oi pohas
<jpbadeveloper> <openSUSEkorisnik> apt-get install netspeed - is a applet
<atman> wl_deav , can you please tell me how ?
<openSUSEkorisnik> Thanks :)
<timewriter> oCean, it is the same problem on 10.10 also
<djin37> русский канал плиз ссылку
<djin37> забанили нах
<fermamda> hax
<timewriter> none of the hdds connected via marvell sata are recognised
<djin37> вникнуть в проблему не хотят
<djin37> рудз
<shentino> uh, wrong channel djin37
<djin37> help
<shentino> !russian | djin37
<ubottu> djin37: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mats> robbiethe1st: looks like it works, il go check it on other comp..
<timewriter> it seems that debian 6 has the same problem , he doesnt like my sata controller
<robbiethe1st> mats: I use that for running certain scripts I need to run forever that aren't designed to be daemons exactly.
<vale> anyone please can help me partitioning a HD with gparted?
<timewriter> vale, yes
<vale> timewriter: thanks
<timewriter> its easy
<Uncle|Sam> Hi there. I have a problem connecting murmur to my mysql server. My OS is Ubuntu 10.04.1 64bit with ia32-libs. Before I installed ia32-libs the mysql connection worked fine, but now i get "relocation error: /lib32/libnss_files.so.2". Can anyone help me?
<vale> timewriter: i'm running on puppy live
<timewriter> open Gparted and partition the hard drive how it suits your needs
<openSUSEkorisnik> jpbaddevolper newbie question : how to start it ?
<shentino> Can anyone tell me how to move the desktop from tty7 to tty12?
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: test your mysql connection on the command line
<ikonia> openSUSEkorisnik: you are using suse again
<vale> timewriter: it's not so easy, gparted won't allow me format the HD
<timewriter> because it is mounted
<openSUSEkorisnik> mate sorry but on suse its so emtpy
<timewriter> right click on it and unmount it
<openSUSEkorisnik> and im asking but linux apps
<ikonia> openSUSEkorisnik: you've been asked an then told not to ask in here for suse questions
<ikonia> openSUSEkorisnik: do not ask again
<vale> it's not mounted :S
<Uncle|Sam> ikonia: the mysql connection is working fine for all other applications (e.g. php, console, ...) but not for murmur. Full error line: murmur.x86: relocation error: /lib32/libnss_files.so.2: symbol strcmp, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<timewriter> whats the error you get when trying to partition it ?
<shentino> Uncle|Sam:  That doesn't look like a mysql error
<vale> gparted says me the partition is mounted, but is not
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: why did you install the 32bit libs ?
<timewriter> open terminal and type mount
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: (just getting background together)
<Uncle|Sam> ikonia: i host some game server for my clan and the anti cheat tool needs it
<vale> ok
<Uncle|Sam> without it doesnt work
<gerda> hi i have problem with my mic my laptop is lenovo R61i i tried it with windows xp it works fine i whent to alsa log page http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b115e0f700d8d4474c03b2edc546e49db4cfb77e
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: ok, before that was the murmur application ( I have no idea what that is) using the 32bit or 64bit mysql libs ?
<timewriter> and vale  , you see something like /dev/sdb2 that has a pair of keys as a symbol , in Gparted , the disk is mounted
<vale> timewriter: are sda4 (partition with old ubuntu) and sda6 (swap partition)
<Uncle|Sam> ikonia: the default one from ubuntu 10.04.1 64bit so i think it is 64bit. but i have no idea where to get this information
<timewriter> and what do you want ? you want to delete them and create new partitions ?
<vale> timewriter: yes
<timewriter> i guess swap is on
<vale> how can i turn it off?
<timewriter> open a terminal and type swapoff
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: I just found in Xorg.log:  (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
<timewriter> then try to delete the swap partition
<vale> let me see
<vale> nothing has changed
<uuuaaammm> gaelfx: but /var/run/acpid.socket actually exists...
<timewriter> imposible
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: have you got any 3rd party repos enabled ?
<timewriter> vale,
<vale> timewriter: it says "could not deactivate swap"
<timewriter> in Gparted , right click on the swap partition , and choose swapoff
<mats> robbiethe1st: hm.. actually im not sure any more if its working or not :S i tried to start vuze but now on "server" i dont have opened gui application, not even in system monitor, but i can see it in "htop" under sshd. nestat says that connections are up so im guessing that he is downloadaing...
<Uncle|Sam> ikonia: no i dont have
<gerda> hi i have problem with my internal mic input no control in alsamixer and so on
<oCean> vale: using "swapon -s" you can see if a certain swappartition is active. You can disable a certain swappartition using "swapoff <partitionname>", for example swapoff /dev/sdb2
<vale> timewriter: already done,
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: that looks like a version conflict at a high level but I can't see how
<vale> let me see
<scoundrel50> Hi, does anybody have any suggestions about how to solve the error 255, when trying to set shares for folders? I'm running Maverick on both machines
<oCean> vale: for the actual swapoff you need to prefix the command with sudo
<Uncle|Sam> ikonia: is there a way to get a crash report which can help more?
<scoundrel50> this machine I am iusing here, can see or be be seen by my other machine.
<timewriter> i always forget about sudo
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: that is the crash report, and it is useful
<timewriter> im not used to it
<vale> oCean: timewriter, i made it!
<timewriter> vale, ok
<timewriter> glad you did it
<mats> robbiethe1st: DISPLAY=:0 works :D
<vale> now i try simply to format
<timewriter> i would delete all partitions and create new ones
<rooks> how to make thunderbird to display new mail info in the notification area using the usual ubuntu mechanisms instead of its own
<Uncle|Sam> ikonia: any idea what i should do now?
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: I'm wondering if it's something as simple as a 32bit lib has a missing symlink so that the 32bit glibc dosn't know it's there
<vale> ahaha, done :D
<timewriter> :)
<vale> timewriter: now just pray ubuntu installation will go right
<timewriter> vale, why wouldnt go right ?
<vale> because before installation get stucked at third step
<vale> and i tried over and over, from 7 PM to 5 AM
<timewriter> i never had a problem with ubuntu install
<vale> me too
<vale> this is the first time
<timewriter> most of the times it fails if there are hardware problems
<timewriter> defective hdds or so
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: http://www.bitchx.com/log/mumble-f/mumble-f-24-Jun-2010/mumble-f-24-Jun-2010-00.php
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: a user called Tiven is having the same problem, I'm researching
<timewriter> linux is more sensitive to hardware malfunctions than lets say windows
<vale> i think there are no problem, until yesterday all worked properly
<vale> both win 7 and ubuntu
<timewriter> i like 10.04
<Uncle|Sam> ikonia: i already tried to google but i found nothing why this happens
<timewriter> i always go for LTS versions
<vale> but sometime, somehow, everything went wrong
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: are you running murmur as root or a normal user ?
<vale> there was 10.10 installed
<Uncle|Sam> ikonia: of course normal user
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: ahhh hang on, can you show me the output of uname -a please
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: I've just remembered something
<vale> timewriter: is there a way to make a ubuntu usb bootable directly from web?
<Uncle|Sam> ikonia: i wrote a notice because i dont want to publish my hostname
<Eduard> Hello guys, could someone help me a little? What's the name of Nvidia 32 bit opengl libraries?
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: undertood, ahhh, not what I thought
<timewriter> vale, i guess you can create a bootable usb drive straight from live session
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: it's not a linnode or hosted vps box is it ?
<vale> timewriter: uh?
<timewriter> System > Administration > Startup Disk Creator
<timewriter> if on gnome
<Uncle|Sam> ikonia: its a own root server, no virtual or something like that
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: ah I know linnode used to do a trick to the packages that broke some links
<Uncle|Sam> ok
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: could you run a test and try to start murmur with sudo
<timewriter> or boot your windows and google for pendrive linux
<ravn> hey folks, i just tried vinage to control another ubuntu machine. The result is that everything is extremely slow and on of my cores are running 100% all the time. Anyone know how to remedy?
<Uncle|Sam> ikonia: yes of course, one moment
<DaveMc> timewriter: The Kubuntu live CD I created booted just fine (I'm using it here and now in fact), but the Ubuntu live CDs I created still do nothing, the machine boots straight to Fedora.
<timewriter> DaveMc, in this case the cd you created is bad
<Uncle|Sam> ikonia: i am getting the same error message
<DaveMc> timewriter: Both Ubuntu CDs were created from separate ISO downloads, but neither work
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: intersting, I'll need to pop and do some research
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: none of the things I expected are true
<timewriter> DaveMc, what software did you use ? or maybe the cds dont suite your cd-writer
<Eduard> guys, what packages contain 32bit nvidia opengl libraries? Help, i'm desperate
<Uncle|Sam> ikonia: thank you very much for helping me!
<DaveMc> timewriter: I used Nero for all the disks, although one difference is I burned the Kubuntu image to a DVD, the ubuntu image to CD, so maybe I should try a DVD instead to be sure?
<timewriter> Eduard, did you install the nvidia drivers ?
<timewriter> DaveMc, yes , and may i suggest ImgBurn ?
<ikonia> Uncle|Sam: well, no result yet and it's not looking like any of what I'd expect is true
<Eduard> timewriter: I'm running ubuntu 10.10 64bit and I've got the nvidia-96 driver manually installed from nvidia. The thing is, I'm missing 32bit opengl libraries and wine complains about it
<DaveMc> timewriter: Ok, I'll give it a go, thank you for time.
<timewriter> DaveMc, youre welcome
<timewriter> Eduard, , hy version 96 ?
<timewriter> why* i mean
<Eduard> timewriter, my card is NVIDIA MX 400, so that means nvidia-96 for me
<timewriter> i see
<netwrkspider> Hi
<timewriter> 64 bit you say
<insmod> ok nm-applet is running but i can not see
<insmod> it
<Eduard> yup, i need 32 bit because wine won
<Eduard> won't run openGL games
<timewriter> i can run opengl games and i didnt do nothing special for this
<timewriter> nvidia 8800GTX using the current driver
<Cradam> what is the best linux for an amateur combined with low system specs
<Cradam> im looking at mint
<Cradam> oops wrong chan
<timewriter> mint crashed for me after update
<juk> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<timewriter> !derivative
<timewriter> he doesnt know
<Cradam> juk, did i not say oops wrong chan
<juk> Cradam: 20:17 < Cradam> oops wrong chan
<timewriter> Cradam, what are your system`s specs ?
<Cradam> 1GHz processor IDE HDD and 488MB RAM
<timewriter> pentium 3 /
<Cradam> pentium 2 mobile
<timewriter> uh
<Cradam> mobile uses a different naming system
<rooks> what is the proper name for the notification system which shows that you connected to network, and so on?
<leo007> #pszczyna
<timewriter> indicator applet ?
<Daekdroom> rooks, network-manager-applet I think
<Daekdroom> timewriter, it's indicator-applet in 11.04
<timewriter> 11.04 is out ?
<Daekdroom> Not yet.
<rooks> timewriter, i dont know, there is a lot of confusion how its named...
<Cradam> timewriter, its in beta atm
<timewriter> i see
<bibic682> hello, any good noticeable speed tweaks for 9.10 ?.....athlon xp 3000+ 333 fsb   1.5 g ddr mem    ati radeon 9250 pci
<ikonia> bibic682: no
<erUSUL> rooks: network is managed by NM via the network manager applet. nm-applet. nm-applet needs a notification area to show itself
<Cradam> hmm #linuxmint-help is down
<ikonia> Cradam: why is that relevant here ?
<timewriter> forget about mint , Cradam
<Cradam> im wondering which linux to go for
<rooks> erUSUL, im not asking about the network
<timewriter> it has a nice interface , but thats not enough
<[Jie-Dnk]> hallo nite all
<timewriter> go for ubuntu , ofc
<timewriter> and believe me , ive tried many linux distros
<Cradam> which ubuntu?
<xrfang> after uninstall macbuntu, my gdm screen looks very rudimentary.  how can I restore my default gdm screen? thanks
<rooks> what is the proper name for the notification system which shows that you connected to network or sound change, and so on. and how to make thunderbird use it instead of its own notification system?
<timewriter> i would choose 10.04 , if i were you , but this is your option
<timewriter> oh . you have low specs , i forgot
<timewriter> i dont know what to say in this case
<ubuntu_> hi everybody i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on a netbook from usb but when the parted server should strat it crash. Does anyone have any soluction? thanks
<Cradam> thats not what i meant i meant which derivative
<Cradam> of ubuntu
<ikonia> Cradam: nothign to do with this channel
<timewriter> Cradam, you can boot the live cd and see if your system can handle ubuntu
<ikonia> Cradam: this channel is for official ubuntu only
<Cradam> kubuntu is official ubuntu ikonia
<ikonia> Cradam: yes, it is
<juk> rooks: try /usr/share/doc/python-notify/examples/test-basic.py
<timewriter> kubuntu uses KDE
<timewriter> i would try a lighter desktop environment
<rooks> juk, no, i wont...
<juk> rooks: ah, nice
<rooks> juk, i found it already, it doesnt need no python or other strangeness, → echo "this is a test" | xargs -0 notify-send
<rooks> juk, and yes, its nice clean solution
<juk> rooks: i wouldn't know...
<rooks> if you say so
<noobie1> hi, i just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my parent's machine. however it's not booting! I get "Reboot and select proper boot device", even though it is on the hdd. What can I do?
<timewriter> Reboot and select proper device
<noobie1> timewriter: i have selected the proper hdd in the bios
<noobie1> timewriter: and it's still not booting
<timewriter> are you sure that grub is installed on the hdd you are trying to boot from ?
<noobie1> how can i find that out? there are grub's files in /boot/grub, but i can't tell if it's in the bootblock
<timewriter> it seems that the system doesnt find any suitable device to boot from
<ale_> hello. I'm trying to use 2 fingers scroll on my touchpad, and to do so I'm running a small shell script in the terminal. I wanted to have this feature at boot, so I entered the name of the file (after having set it executable) in rc.local. Well, it doesn't work at boot.. how so?
<timewriter> how many harddrives you have ?
<noobie1> just one on ide (it's not the youngest hdd)
<noobie1> timewriter: apart from that, there's just the dvd-drive
<timewriter> you might need to reinstall grub on the proper device
<noobie1> ok, how do i do that?
<noobie1> i already booted from cd and mounted the hdd on /mnt
<bigmahatma> anyone?
 * Cradam is away: I'm busy
<timewriter> noobie1, you need to boot again from cd
<braccobaldo> hi everybody i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on a netbook from usb but when the parted server should strat it crash. Does anyone have any soluction? thanks
<kenta> Hi. I'm trying out 11.04. but nautilus and gnome-core. they depend on other packages that can't be installed
<timewriter> noobie1, try sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<timewriter> or just sudo grub-install
<noobie1> timewriter: ok, i'll try
<kenta> Hi. I'm trying out 11.04. but nautilus and gnome-core wont install. they depend on other packages that can't be installed. anyone got a clue?
<jo-erlend> kenta: you should join #Ubuntu+1
<juk> kenta: sorry buddy but you on your own
<kenta> err.. hehe
<scoundrel50> Doesw anybody have any ideas about error 255, when trying to set shares for networking? I cant share between my computers, I am using Ubuntu 10.10.
<billmania> With Firefox 3.6.13 on ubuntu, how can I increase the size of the tiny images to the left of the file names in the File Upload popup window?
<shum> can someone tell me why sound doesn't work as root user?
<blkdg> hello, my old acer travelmate laptop with an sis video card will suspend, but the monitor will not turn on.  all power managment options are off, and there is no screensaver associated. i am using ubuntu 10.4 32 bit. how do i turn on the monitor after the suspend?
<jo-erlend> shum: why on earth would you want to do that?
<lanoxx> since an update two days ago my friend can not view flash videos anymore, is are there any instrucitons available how to troubleshoot flash on maverick?
<blkdg> shum, are you logged in as root? / running x as root?
<blkdg> lanoxx, turn off all of your desktop effects
<shum> jo-erlend: to run virtualbox as root so it can access usb devices
<lanoxx> blkdg, ok i will try that
<shum> blkdg: no
<juk> blkdg: X is always runs by root
<blkdg> virtualbox should be run as a user shum
<blkdg> thank you juk
<Odaym> is there no "/sbin/lspci" on my Ubuntu?
<blkdg> shun try more /etc/group
<jo-erlend> shum: sounds like a bad setup. It would probably be better to set the group ownership of the USB device you want to access and make yourself part of that group.
<oCean> Odaym: /usr/bin/lspci
<mevvis> just lspci
<Odaym> aha
<Odaym> thanks
<mevvis> or locate
<lcb> Hi. is it possible to show dependencies of a package compiled and installed by ourselves? 'aptitude show' gets dependencies from the one in repository.
<LjL> lcb: dpkg -I filename.deb
<volvering> Hello i have a problem on ubuntu maverik, the microfone keep active.. if i touch the micro i can hear noise but i am not using it with any program so i dont understand why he keep actived
<jo-erlend> shum: root isn't just a privilege. It's another user.
<blkdg> shun once you get a list of members, look for your userid
<lcb> LjL, no .deb :(
<LjL> lcb: then how is it a package if there is no .deb?
<linuxguy101> my scrole lock light isnt working...
<shum> blkdg: yeah but i need to run it as root. i haven't had problems in the past running programs as root and getting sound
<blkdg> volvering, mute it with the mixer
<linuxguy101> and this is a bug that goes back to 2007
<shum> what am i looking for in /etc/group?
<jo-erlend> shum: why do you need to run it as root? I've just given you an alternative?
<shum> ive already added myself to the vboxuser group but that didnt work
<lcb> LjL. hmmm... its installed. i didn't see on this one any .deb being made. let me check
<lanoxx> blkdg, my friends settings were already at none
<volvering> blkdg,  i done but i still active
<blkdg> shun read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642394
<lanoxx> blkdg, i mean turned off
<volvering> blkdg, it still active i want say
<shum> do you mean chmod -R a+rw /dev/bus/usb?
<jo-erlend> shum: nevermind that. Find out which device you want to use, and add your own primary group as the owner. That's the fastest way. If more users should be able to access it, create a group, like webcamusers, add that group as group owner of the device and add users to that group.
<LjL> lcb: if you installed it using "make install" or similar, it's not a package, and there is no way to know dependencies
<jo-erlend> shum: the USB device that you want to use.
<lcb> LjL, yes. that's my point.... too bad :(
<blkdg> volvering, apps like skype have a 'let me control the mixer' if skype is running, then that over rides the mixer.
<jo-erlend> shum: but you'll probably get better advice in #vbox.
<lcb> thanks LjL :)
<shum> mk, how do i add myself as the owner of a usb device?
<blkdg> lanoxx, make sure all effects are off, log back in.
<erUSUL> shum: what usb device?
<oCean> shum: using virtualbox-4 and the usb extensionpack all you have to do is add your user to the vboxusers group
<shum> erUSUL: a keyboard, i can use it my user but virtualbox can only access usb devices if i run it as root.
<blkdg> shum, don't run vbox as root. it's clear by that thread as to why.
<erUSUL> shum: see oCean's answer
<shum> erUSUL oCean: i tried that but it didn't work.
<oCean> shum: not at all or for a particular usb device?
<induz> good morning guys
<induz> i am in KDE now from gnome
<shum> for any usb device
<volvering> blkdg, i close skype but still have same problem
<oCean> shum: then your setup/config is wrong. The usb extensionpack works just fine in 4.0
<induz> what is good reliable backup s/w or way as I have to reinstall my Lucid??
<blkdg> volvering, you shut skype, you muted it in the mixer, and the mike is still on?
<shum> I might give myself rw privledges on everything in /dev/bus/usb and /sys/kernel/debug/usb and see if i can run vbox as my normal user then.
<blkdg> wait shum
<volvering> blkdg, yes! if i touch the micro i hear noise
<blkdg> which ubuntu are you using
<shum> blkdg: 10.10
<cdbs> !backup | induz
<ubottu> induz: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<blkdg> shum, http://techtooltip.wordpress.com/2008/09/22/how-to-use-host-usb-device-from-guest-in-virtual-box/
<cdbs> induz: I recommend deja-dup, available in software center
<blkdg> volvering, open your mixer, and make sure you can see all devices.
<ShapeShifter499> =how come the music controls in awn don't work for every player?
<lanoxx> blkdg, the the effects have been off all the time and the computer restarted several times, yet no change
<blkdg> volvering, there might be a second mike input
<induz>  deja-dup???
<Odaym> how do i access "/sbin/modinfo modname" on Ubuntu?
<Odaym> to see what a certain module dpoes
<Odaym> does*
<induz> i am in KDE of ubuntu so where is software center located on my system?
<volvering> blkdg, no device now
<blkdg> lanoxx, if you are using the stable version of your video driver, and effects are off, apps like googleearth and sites like youtube will work. most of the time its compiz that conflicts with those things working.
<oCean> Odaym: exactly as you typed, for example modinfo bluetooth
<Odaym> aha
<Odaym> but..
<oCean> !afk > MC8
<ubottu> MC8, please see my private message
<blkdg> lanoxx, check that the virsion of java on that machine (if there is one) is higher than Java 6.0_20
<Odaym> you said that /sbin/lspci means /usr/bin/lspci, oCean
<shum> that did the trick. just relaxed all the permisions for in /dev /proc and /sys
<Odaym> then why not now i put /usr/bin/modinfo video for example
<oCean> Odaym: some executables have different paths, not all of them. Use 'which <executablename>' to find out, e.g. 'which modinfo'
<induz> why the fonts are bursting on KDE
<Odaym> i see i see
<Odaym> right, i know which
<induz> is it caz of memory of 1gb
<Odaym> :)
<blkdg> volvering, open a term and run alsamixer
<pmartin> alguien me puede ayudar con virtualbox?
<blkdg> volvering, you should see all audio devices attached to the machine
<induz> how can i change system wide fonts on KDE??
<volvering> blkdg, done and now?
<blkdg> see the mike volvering
<blkdg> volvering, or mikes ?
<Odaym> when i put "lspci" oCean, i get parport_c and parport, but when i put "lspci | grep parport" nothing comes out
<Odaym> why isn't it finding them
<blkdg> volvering, lets try the shotgun approach, MUTE EVERYTHING and start unmuting them one at a time
<blkdg> lanoxx, what video card?
<Odaym> :o
<oCean> Odaym: do you mean lsmod?
<Odaym> hmm
<Odaym> that lists the modules
<Odaym> what does lspci do then?
<Odaym> list all PCI devices
<oCean> Odaym: lspci lists your pci devices
<Odaym> ok
<oCean> indeed
<FloodBot2> Odaym: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<volvering> blkdg, i mute everything and now the mic is silent if i touch
<blkdg> volvering, cool. now unmute ONE AT A TIME
<blkdg> volvering, then you'll know which is the real mike.
<blkdg> lanoxx, video card?
<lanoxx> blkdg, java wasnt installed, im installing it now, is it anyhow connected to flash? its a intel (810 i belive)
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<volvering> blkdg, yes is the last one, the f-mic
<lanoxx> blkdg, G31 familiy according to lspci
<blkdg> volvering, there you go.
<Odaym> FATAL: Error removing lp (/lib/modules/2.6.35-25-generic/kernel/drivers/char/lp.ko): Operation not permitted
<Odaym> because of root powers, it means?
<Odaym> module parport is in use?
<Odaym> but it's for the printers that are hooked to parallel port..
<Odaym> there is no printer now, and if there were it wouldn't be to parallel port
<FloodBot2> Odaym: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<volvering> blkdg, tanks
<blkdg> volvering, np
<lanoxx> blkdg, flash used to work for the last couple of years and only stopped two days ago, i can see the start and volume buttons but the video area keeps black
<blkdg> lanoxx, go here, http://drjava.org/ then look on the left side for compiz. click it, and read
<blkdg> lanoxx, i know that i learnt the hard way. googleearth and youtube and drjava all crap out my box when effects are on, os i just turn the effects off.
<lanoxx> blkdg, all effects are already turned of
<blkdg> lanoxx, right.
<lanoxx> blkdg, infact the have never beens switched on
<blkdg> ummm, i810 is a very well supported chipset. give me a sec
<blkdg> lanoxx, any new apps added in the last 2 days?
<blkdg> any system wide upgrades lanoxx ?
<lcb> LjL , i used  checkinstall to build the package, then dpkg -I filename.deb :) thanks
<blkdg> lanoxx, latest flash installed?
<blkdg> lanoxx, can you lspci and look for VGA. paste that 1 line here
<mikubuntu> help!! trying to install mypaint from the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MyPaint , but i think there must be something missing after the instruction for line 4 -- would someone be able to have a look for me?  it gets to a point where the prompt reads: mikubuntu@mikubuntu-laptop:~/mypaint-0.7.1$   and i don't know what to do next.
<Who> Guys i am having crackling sound in 5.1 surround sound
<mrks_> heyho
<lanoxx> blkdg, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<Who> its realtek ACL888
<blkdg> mikubuntu, you are in the mypaint dir.
<minimec> mikubuntu: It's in the software repository now http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mypaint&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<minimec> mikubuntu: --> sudo apt-get install mypaint
<juk> !info mypaint
<ubottu> mypaint (source: mypaint): Paint program to be used with Wacom tablets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 284 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<LogicallyDashing> I've got a remote machine that I can access just fine through regular ssh, but when I try to mount a directory with sudo sshfs, I get "read: Connection reset by peer". Curiously, the remote machine can mount directories on the local machine this way. What's happening?
<mikubuntu> but minimec, i don't have a proper prompt to enter code do i?
<minimec> mikubuntu: open a simple terminal or install it with synaptic or the new software manager
<Who> Guys i am having crackling sound in 5.1 surround sound
<Who> realtek aLC 888 ?
<finwin> hi
<lanoxx> blkdg, the versions is Package: flashplugin-installer
<lanoxx> Version: 10.2.152.27ubuntu0.10.10.1
<Dr_Willis> LogicallyDashing:  try sshfs as a normal user, not root. or tell it what user to user as the user for sshfs
<lanoxx> blkdg, and Package: flashplugin-nonfree Version: 10.2.152.27ubuntu0.10.10.1
<mikubuntu> minimec, heres what i have in the terminal right now ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/569610/  do you mean that i should open a second terminal and sudo?
<induz> I have KDE and Gnome, now, how can i switch between them??
<Dr_Willis> induz:  at the LOGIN: screen (gdm or kdm) theres a menu item somewhere
<LogicallyDashing> Dr_Willis: thanks, that worked
<Fuchs> induz: you can choose the desktop environment in your display manager, gdm/kdm, where you log in
<Dr_Willis> LogicallyDashing:  root user cant ssh in. :) thats the logic of the issue.
<induz> Dr_Willis, so I have to relog everytime
<Dr_Willis> induz:  yes.. makes sence.
 * Dr_Willis recalls years and years ago   - accidently being able to run kde and gnome at the same time on the same desktop.. really goofed things up.
<mikubuntu> minimec, heres what i have in the terminal right now ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/569610/  do you mean that i should open a second terminal and sudo?
<Dr_Willis> the 2 play together much better now
<blkdg> lanoxx, ok, so two days ago youtube worked. what have you installed SINCE then?
<minimec> mikubuntu: Dude open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install mypaint'. That is all you need. No dev packages, nothing. Just install mypaint. That's it.
<Dr_Willis> The joys of a package manager system :)
<silverlightning> hi
<lanoxx> blkdg, only the normal system updates
<blkdg> lanoxx, read this
<blkdg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10449990
<lanoxx> blkdg, i found something else just now
<silverlightning> I am looking for the right package for Java in Maverick, online banking and related applicaitons
<lanoxx> blkdg, i clicked on the little lego cube in firefox and it says something about gnash but doesnt mention flash (even its installed)
<silverlightning> I have been searching in package manager and theres a lot of Java packages, but no for plain java
<mikubuntu> minimec, so all the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MyPaint are superfluous?
<blkdg> lanoxx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10449990
<silverlightning> is online banking safe at all in Ubuntu?
<venilsurya> I can't play fullscreen games in virtualbox because the display isn't compatible. How do I rectify this?
<Gnea> silverlightning: it's as safe as doing it from windows or a mac
<troubadour> is it big party?
<minimec> mikubuntu: Yes, as they were ment fot ubuntu 9.04, and now we use 10.04 or 10.10 ;)
<blkdg> mikubuntu, they were needed at one point. according to minimec its in the repo now
<troubadour> 1486 ppl=)
<ikonia> silverlightning: no more/less than any other OS
<Dr_Willis> venilsurya:  you did install the virtualbox guest addations inside the os in vbox?
<Gnea> !java | silverlightning
<ubottu> silverlightning: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<silverlightning> well, at least not too bad
<silverlightning> hmm
<Gnea> silverlightning: without getting specific, no one can really answer that question
<venilsurya> Dr Willis: Yes, and I can run it in both fullscreen and seamless modes.
<Dr_Willis> silverlightning:  sun java is in the partenrst repositoruy. or the icedtea java should work fine.
<mikubuntu> minimec and blkdg, so do i need to autoremove anything?
<silverlightning> thanks ubottu
<Dr_Willis> venilsurya:  sounds like a bug in the game/driver issue since  vbox sort of fakes its own video card.
<minimec> mikubuntu: you could definitly try that before installing mypaint.
<Gnea> So I installed the 64bit version of Hulu Desktop and it's not letting me login or pull up any information from the internet, what gives?
<silverlightning> Dr_Willis, I am a bit linux illiterate; partenrst repository?
<venilsurya> Dr_Willis: It happens for a number of games, not just one. How do I rectify it if its a driver issue?
<Gnea> er, waitasec... it finally just kicked in
<Dr_Willis> !java | silverlightning
<ubottu> silverlightning: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Dr_Willis> venilsurya:  i dont play games in vbox. i use wine. Perhaps check the vbox forums.
<mikubuntu> minimec, no i did the installation already, i'm just wondering if in the process i started from that install page has stored unneeded files somewhere that i should remove?
<silverlightning> If I understand this correctly it is best to install from package manager or terimila rather than directly from Javas own site
<Dr_Willis> silverlightning:  use the package manager when possible. rule  #1 :)
<Gnea> silverlightning: that is correct
<blkdg> Dr_Willis, just curious, have you been around irc for about 10 years now, or am I thinking about another physician?
<Dr_Willis> package manager 'or' terminal... the 2 are the same basically.
<Dr_Willis> blkdg:  im not a real doctor. :)
<silverlightning> thanks for the confirmation Dr_Willis, I'm not shore why, but I will follow the guidelines
<Dr_Willis> blkdg:  ive been ircing since 1986 or shortly there after...
<Gnea> grrr, hulu desktop won't stream
<silverlightning> however there are a lot of packages when I plot in Java
<bindi> Dr_Willis: irc was invented on 1988
<Dr_Willis> silverlightning:  if you install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package. it should install java and some other things you will want.
<mikubuntu> minimec, mypaint appears in the menu now, but it doesn't launch
<blkdg> thanks Dr_Willis
<minimec> mikubuntu: if I a reading well installation failed, so you didn't install anything but the dev packages. Autoremove might remove them again.
<jo-erlend> how do I enable an application to cover the panel? I want to do that because then I can run a vbox instance seemlessly on a workspace.
<silverlightning> restricted extras are found in package manager?
<Dr_Willis> bindi:  as i said..  or.... since i started ircing when i was in college.. and i rember compiling 'irc' on the schools sun systems..
<Dr_Willis> silverlightning:  yes..
<silverlightning> good
<bindi> Dr_Willis: just saying :p
<silverlightning> thanks again
<Dr_Willis> bindi:  im lucky i even rember the year i went to college..
<Freespark> Hi all
<Dr_Willis> bindi:  i DID irc on 'printing green bar' terminals.. that used paper and no screen/disp[lay  :)
<bindi> Dr_Willis: lol. i wasnt even born then :(
<bindi> too offtopic now i guess :p
<blkdg> lanoxx, that url help?
<Dr_Willis> irc history for $100
<invaderzim1> I'm having a nightmare with a long time dependecy problem with libavcodec52
<Dr_Willis> bye all.. bbl
<silverlightning> I shall have to look for the right packages only running package manager, I messed up something awful when running update manager and install together with other aplications
<LogicallyDashing> So, I've mounted something by sftp in the graphical user interface... how do I access it on the command line? Where is it?
<minimec> if it is installed you should have a file /usr/bin/mypaint
<Dr_Willis> invaderzim1:  you used some repos from webupd8 or omgubuntu .. can cause issues like that
 * juk selling celebrity history on ubuntu support channel
 * juk irc history
<Freespark> Anyone know why my system freeze whenever I eject pcmcia card? I also have a problem with loosing connection. The only way I know of to get it back is to reboot the machine!
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<blkdg> hello, my old acer travelmate laptop with an sis video card will suspend, but the monitor will not turn on.  all power managment options are off, and there is no screensaver associated. i am using ubuntu 10.4 32 bit. how do i turn on the monitor after the suspend?
<mikubuntu> minimec, any idea why it is still not launching from the menu?
<blkdg> mikubuntu, try which mypaint
<blkdg> mikubuntu, this way you can see which one is in your path
<mikubuntu> blkdg, don't understand what you mean
<Darkly> is it normal for creating USB boot to take a long time?
<blkdg> mikubuntu, try 'which mypaint' from a term
<mikubuntu> ok
<minimec> mikubuntu: open a terminal and type my<tab> do you see any mypaint application?
<blkdg> mikubuntu, so which one is in your path, the one you installed now, or the earlier one?
<blkdg> just paste the 'which mypaint' output here
<invaderzim1> I'm having a nightmare with a long time dependecy problem with libavcodec52, can anyone help me?
<blkdg> Darkly, depends on usb stick speed, ram on pc etc.
<mikubuntu> minimec, from which mypaint i get   /usr/local/bin/mypaint
<blkdg> Darkly, puppylinux opens very fast on usb
<Darkly> blkdg, it says around 100minutes. the usb stick i use is quite slow..
<blkdg> Darkly, try puppylinux
<Darkly> blkdg, puppylinux is another distribution different from ubuntu?
<invaderzim1> Dr_Willis: no I didn't... when I try to install mplayer it conflicts... it seems k3b codecs (and vlc) is conflicting with the mplayer libavcodec...
<mikubuntu> minimec and blkdg , when i type my(tab)  it completes to mypaint
<blkdg> mikubuntu, did you ever uninstall the one you attempted to install first before you followed minimec instructions?
<blkdg> Darkly, yes
<blkdg> mikubuntu, then hit enter again to run it
<mikubuntu> blkdg, no he din't instruct me to uninstall anything
<Darkly> blkdg, many thanks mate!
<blkdg> yeah mikubuntu he did .
<blkdg> mikubuntu, he said ->  mikubuntu: you could definitly try that before installing mypaint.
<minimec> mikubuntu: ok. Even then I would try to just install mypaint with sudo apt-get install mypaint. It will overwrite the file you compiled.
<mikubuntu> blkdg, i don't believe he did, he just told me to simply use sudo apt-get install mypaint ... i had already executed that when he said what you quoted
<blkdg> mikubuntu, he said ->  mikubuntu: you could definitly try that before installing mypaint.
<blkdg> ah
<blkdg> ok.
<qwertyberty> msg nickserv
<qwertyberty> :(
<blkdg> try this mikubuntu locate mypaint.
<blkdg> mikubuntu, then rm every thing there
<awanti> Hi, I want to Login my friend Ubuntu machine from different location.
<KucukMubasir> hi guys, how may I search files with different extensions at once. i.e find . -name "*.jpg", "*.jpeg" . this command didn't work of course
<blkdg> mikubuntu, then follow minimec instructions for the install
<blkdg> awanti, from a term?
<awanti> term?
<mikubuntu> blkdg, i don't know how to rm everything there i still a three year newbie :(
<blkdg> mikubuntu, locate mypaint then copy that to pastebin.com and tell us the url here
<blkdg> awanti, from a terminal emmulator
<jrib> KucukMubasir: use '-or'
<blkdg> awanti, the little black window
<mikubuntu> blkdg this is what i got a few mins ago in term :: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/569625/
<blkdg> awanti, do you want a remote desktop type experience?
<blkdg> huh mikubuntu ? try locate mypaint then paste that into pastebin
<KucukMubasir> jrib: can you give me the exact expression, I don't know where to put that "-or"
<KucukMubasir> after or before "-name"
<KucukMubasir> or between extensions?
<blkdg> KucukMubasir, http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/unix/findcmd.htm
<mikubuntu> blkdg, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/569626/
<lanoxx> blkdg, i fixed it with flashaid :)
<blkdg> ok, those are a deskopt shortcut and a .png just use rm as root and that entire path. that should get rid of them (DO THIS ONE AT A TIME)
<KucukMubasir> darn
<lanoxx> blkdg, thats really great, thanks alot
<blkdg> lanoxx, np
<blkdg> mikubuntu, once those are gone try minimec instructions to install from the repo
<Dex-Freudii> how can I get access to the X server when connecting to a machine using ssh?
<mikubuntu> blkdg, i don't know what you mean
<mikubuntu> blkdg, how do i make them be gone?
<blkdg> mikubuntu, as root -> rm /usr/share/app-install/desktop/mypaint.desktop
<blkdg> mikubuntu, as root then -> rm /usr/share/app-install/icons/mypaint.png
<Justin_kkkk> I want gtk themes? Frm whr do i get tht? Is there ny site?
<mikubuntu> blkdg    so sudo rm /usr/share/app-install/desktop/mypaint.desktop  ?
<Guest5453> i'm trying to delete a programm called, mpd, but it doesn't work. when i type "sudo aptitude purge dpm", i always get the message "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)".. what can I do to remove it?
<blkdg> just su first mikubuntu
<[q^_^p]> some help to get my webcam work
<ruan> Justin_kkkk: http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2   is this what you're looking for?
<arunkumar> Justin_kkkk:  go to ths site http://ubuntu-india.blogspot.com/2011/02/download-top-10-gtk-2-theme-for-ubuntu.html
<qwertyberty> Can anyone tell me why I can't use nickserv? It ignores my messages
<blkdg> mikubuntu, then do what minimec said -> sudo apt-get install mypaint
<Justin_kkkk> Thnks ruan
<ruan> np
<Justin_kkkk> thnks arunkumar
<asdfghj> i'm trying to delete a programm called, mpd, but it doesn't work. when i type "sudo aptitude purge dpm", i always get the message "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)".. what can I do to remove it?
<[q^_^p]> some help to get my webcam work
<silverlightning> hi again
<blkdg> qwertyberty, '/msg nickserv
<qwertyberty> '/msg nickserv
<[q^_^p]> http://img171.imageshack.us/i/20110220008.jpg/
<[q^_^p]> http://img203.imageshack.us/i/20110220005p.jpg/
<Justin_kkkk> is thr more sites othr than these?
<ruan> Justin_kkkk: google can help you there
<[q^_^p]> Linux [^_^] 2.6.35.8 #1 SMP Sun Nov 14 06:32:36 EST 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<qwertyberty> blkdg, I get a private message window but no reply when I type something there. It's like nickserv isn't listening.
<Dex-Freudii> asdfghj, more info ?
<mikubuntu> blkdg, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/569632/  i don't think it worked
<Guest56020> hi
<blkdg> qwertyberty, try #help
<silverlightning> how bad is it to install from the package links on the ubuntu site? for addons, flash, java?
<Guest56020> What's wrong with my VI under ubuntu 10.10 ? Backspace does not work !
<asdfghj> Dex-Freudii, which info do you need?
<blkdg> mikubuntu, try rm -r /path/to/file when you are root
<silverlightning> have you java and flash player up and running?
<Guest56020> name
<mikubuntu> blkdg, you are over my head now, sorry
<blkdg> silverlightning, point and click via the software centre
<mikubuntu> blkdg, i used 'sudo' doesn't that make me root?
<blkdg> mikubuntu, should
<minimec> mikubuntu: blkdg: I know this is offtopic, but in the meantime I was able to cook (and eat) some fine beef with noodles, reading you still having that simple 'sudo apt-get install mypaint' problem. This is simply amazing.... ;)
<barberan> What's wrong with my VI under ubuntu 10.10 ? Backspace does not work, instead of erasing, it prints gibberish... Help please.
<minimec> mikubuntu: Again!!! Do sudo ap-get install mypaint. That's it.
<mikubuntu> minimec, wheres the beef
<Dr_Willis> barberan:  perhaps its got the old fashined backspace-delete key reversed..
<blkdg> mikubuntu, do what minimec said
<Dr_Willis> barberan:  also you may want to install the full vi package.
<mikubuntu> minimec, i did that and it seemed to install, the icons are in the menu but it doesn't launch
<Dr_Willis> barberan:  or youyr term setting is incorect
<silverlightning> blkdg, is that all right? I was looking for a list of commands for terminal but the links are easier
<Dr_Willis> mikubuntu:  run it from a terminal. look for messages/errors.
<barberan> Dr_Willis, how do I stall full vi ? Btw, I am using default 10.10
<blkdg> silverlightning, yup
<bastidra1or> barberan: you probably need to install the full version of vim. ubuntu comes with a somewhat botched version
<Dr_Willis> barberan:  its in the repos.. vim-light is the default
<barberan> bastidra1or, ok, thx
<mikubuntu> why doesn't someone delete the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MyPaint which is the cause apparently of this problem
<barberan> Dr_Willis, that's clear. Thanks
<piotao> hi.
<minimec> mikubuntu: I don't know what you did. It took me 30 seconds to install mypaint and mypaint-data on ubuntu 10.10. mypaint up and running here...
<mikubuntu> minimec, this is what i did https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MyPaint
<mikubuntu> minimec, it was the first thing i asked for help with
<blkdg> ok, minimec shouldn't he rm all the files that he made, then try the line you gave him?
<jo-erlend> how can I make one application float on top of the panels?
<barberan> Dr_Willis, Interestingly, what is the reason to provide vim-light by default ? I can't imagine... The harddisk space is not the cause, I suppose
<mikubuntu> minimec, i was already to the 4th line of code when you told me to abort that and do the simple sudo command -- are you guys able to edit/delete that page?
<blkdg> mikubuntu, when you go to the softwarecentre, is it there for download?
<bastidraZor> jo-erlend: alt right click > always on top ?
<dxy> i just installed netbook remix, what is the default passwd it didnt ask during installation
<mikubuntu> blkdg, i din't try that since the instructions on the support page 'seemed' straightforward enough
<veeker> 可以使用中文吗 ？
<ruan> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<mijk> I can't seem to get my custom ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs entries to remain after I reboot or log back in
<jo-erlend> bastidraZor: no, that doesn't work.
<silverlightning> what do you do with a list like this ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/metapackages/java/
<silverlightning> just pick and choose randomly?
<elderman> jo-erlend, in the window title
<jo-erlend> bastidraZor: actually it does, just not for the application I want it to work with.
<induz> whar r the others active chanells/
<blkdg> mikubuntu, Dr_Willis asked you to run it from a term Have you done that?
<induz> same like ubuntu at freenode
 * Cradam is back (gone 01:34:40)
<blkdg> mikubuntu, run it from a term like Dr_Willis said, and pastebin the output
<jo-erlend> bastidraZor: I was hoping I could get Windows' taskbar go on top of the bottom GNOME panel, but that doesn't seem to work :(
<minimec> mikubuntu: blkdg: Ok boys. open a terminal and type 'sudo nautilus --no-destkop' in it. I topens a 'root' file manager. Then he can remove this two files in that app-installdirectory. Then close that file-manager again and do (guess what) suso apt-get install mypaint. Afterwards you might also do 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<Kranix> How do you delete a folder that you deleted locally from Ubuntu One?
<mikubuntu> blkdg, ok
<bastidraZor> jo-erlend: hide the bottom panel .. autohide
<jo-erlend> bastidraZor: I know that's a possibility, but not for just one workspace, I think?
<induz> is there any other IRC channel like ubuntu 2 freenid
<Kranix> Can't you just set it like that in all workspaces, jo-erlend?
<mijk> is user-dirs.dirs generated automatically and replaces whatever entires I make??
<blkdg> minimec, nice, but I think it's running from a term, just no icon. he said that earlier (i think)
<elderman> induz, take a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bastidraZor> jo-erlend: you can actually delete the bottom panel IF you keep the top panel.
<mikubuntu> blkdg minimec and dr_willis   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/569636/
<minimec> mikubuntu: ok. Even then I would try to just install mypaint with sudo apt-get install mypaint. It will overwrite the file you compiled.
<jo-erlend> bastidraZor: I'm aware of that too, but I still want this only on one workspace.
<minimec> mikubuntu: I allready told you that before cooking!!!
<induz> elderman, its asking me to install some aplication
<mikubuntu> minimec, i will try that again
<blkdg> mikubuntu, do what minimec suggests ->  sudo apt-get install mypaint
<root____> exit
<bastidraZor> jo-erlend: you may need to mess around with some compiz settings to make that work.
<elderman> induz, what is asking you?
<minimec> mikubuntu: blkdg: Just anote. I was able to clean the kitchen meanwhile... ;)
<silverlightning> is adobe still the best flashplayer?
<induz> Mibbit?
<Cradam> silverlightning, adobe is the only flash player
<blkdg> minimec, don't drag me into your chores ....
<bastidraZor> silverlightning: adobe is a working flashplayer, for most
<silverlightning> oh I see
<Kranix> Cradam, it isn't
<Kranix> There's others, but they are outdated
<Cradam> i thought flash was propietary
<elderman> induz, if I understood your question, you're looking for other irc channels to discuss ubuntu and look for help?
<Kranix> Only able to play up to flash 8 fully, 9 partially and 10 not at all
<mikubuntu> minimec, doesn't seem to overwrite will post the output in a sec .. i have icons in the menu, but fails to launch
<blkdg> minimec, nothing wrong with rm'ing those files first. btw...
<silverlightning> it is, but for some reason adobe runs lighter and more easily in my experience
<bastidraZor> silverlightning: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash   may help
<Kranix> The GNU flash player I don't remember the name of, that is
<minimec> blkdg: I agree..
<Kranix> Yeah, I use Adobe too.
<induz> elderman, yes but the website for kbuntu is asking mfor Mobbit>
<induz> mibbit
<blkdg> minimec, lets get him to updatedb then locate mypaint then he can search and destroy by hand then he runs your line
<mikubuntu> minimec, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/569638/
<blkdg> mikubuntu, one sec
<Kranix> FYI, Mibbit is a web IRC client
<elderman> induz, I'm still figuring out your situation.  Are you connecting through a website?
<mikubuntu> blkdg, k, thx
<Cradam> hi is anyone familiar with universal usb installer?
<minimec> mikubuntu: ok. that package is installed. Now when you start the software from a console, does it run?
<mikubuntu> minimec, nope
<minimec> mikubuntu: What version of ubuntu?
<induz> elderman, I want some help on kbuntu..i am at appli-->internet--IRC
<mikubuntu> minimec, 1004
<silverlightning> bastidraZor, its' really difficult to really know what to install ?
<openbees> i getting following error during check for update W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EC7B7B7D4439DBD6
<elderman> induz, is the application XChat?
<elderman> induz, are you an experienced irc user?
<BluesKaj> iinduz join#kubuntu
<induz> elderman, yes
<induz> elderman, I am ne
<minimec> mikubuntu: ok. It is working here on my laptop, but on 10.10.
<bastidraZor> silverlightning: if i am remembering right.. ubuntu-restricted-extras  will install flash for you.
<induz>  join#kubuntu
<Pretto> i'm playing a dvd but getting only sound, what do I have to do?
<mikubuntu> minimec, i'm a newbie, my first version was 704 :(
<mikubuntu> minimec, ok, i'll come to your place
<minimec> mikubuntu: while compiling you never did 'sudo make install' did you?
<mikubuntu> haha
<minimec> mikubuntu: ;)
<elderman> induz, you have to preface the command with a slash
<mikubuntu> i was at the fourth line of code on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MyPaint
<mikubuntu> when the problem started
<blkdg> minimec, how about he tries apt-get purge package
<BluesKaj> induz, if you are running kubuntu then click here : #kubuntu , if you just want irc help then stay here
<blkdg> got to run
<minimec> mikubuntu: 4th line is "customisable pressure mapping interface for human input devices to"
<silverlightning> I have error messages in Update Manager, tells me to insert a CD?
<minimec> mikubuntu: where exactly?
<mikubuntu> blkdg minimec and dr_willis , does one of you have the rank to pull that page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MyPaint ? :)
<induz> thanks BluesKaj
<minimec> mikubuntu: I don't
<Vanuatoo> Hello, I need to have some software, alternative to pinnacle. I need to transfer video file from my minidv camcorder to the PC
<bastidraZor> silverlightning: System > Administration > Software Sources .. then uncheck Installable from CD-ROM/DVD
<minimec> mikubuntu: Please show me your 4th line. I don't understand what you mean with 4th line...
<mikubuntu> minimec, huh?  fourth line of code is :: cd mypaint-0.7.1
<silverlightning> thanks
<induz> no one talks at 3kbuntu
<induz> #kbuntu
<mikubuntu> minimec, on the instructions on page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MyPaint
<induz> what is the actul difference between kBuntu and ubuntu
<silverlightning> I thought I installed lates Java 6 but nothing works?
<induz> after installing kbuntu my system i slow
<elderman> induz, what are the specs of your system?
<silverlightning> If I cave in a download via archive manager?
<minimec> mikubuntu: so you installed nothing (as I said). Can you give me the outputline on the terminal, when you launch mypaint?
<AlexSLVR> Help me please, i'm install some new GTK rngines, and wallpaper has gone. on desktop i can see inly white or black colour.
<minimec> mikubuntu: you never did 'sudo scons prefix=/usr/local install', did you?
<mijk> I can't seem to get my custom ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs entries to remain after I reboot or log back in
<mikubuntu> minimec, no i only got to the line b4 that one
<mikubuntu> minimec, launch from term = http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/569641/
<minimec> mikubuntu: Well your pastebin sais other tings. Open a terminal and open 'sudo nautilus --no-desktop', then go to /usr/local/bin/
<gohan4748> ##suckless
<dhooser> hello all
<minimec> mikubuntu: I see now that you did(!) compile mypaint in /usr/local/. You have to remove /usr/local/bin/mypaint and the /usr/local/mypaint folder.
<dhooser> how do you change the boot splash in ubuntu?
<Onryo> How do I revert my Nvidia 270 graphics drivers back to the Nvidia 260. Using Maverick
<mikubuntu> minimec, since i ran sudo apt-get install mypaint as you told me, it may have compiled, i promise you i din't compile cause i don't know how :)
<mikubuntu> minimec, yes, in nautilus, at usr/local/bin there is some kind of mypaint file what would you have me do?
<Vanuatoo> Is there a way to transfer a footage from mini dv camcorder to pc?
<Onryo> This is really a big problem. The new Nvidia 270.18 graphics drivers are crashing VMWare Workstation.
<minimec> mikubuntu: delete that file, also the folder /usr/local/mypaint
<induz> Vanuatoo, yes
<Vanuatoo> induz, can you tell me the program name please?
<minimec> mikubuntu: That should be it.
<mikubuntu> minimec, how?  just rightclick and delete?
<krillin> ##suckless
<compdoc> Onryo, you put the drivers into a VM, or the drivers are crashing the host?
<minimec> mikubuntu: Exactly.
<Odaym> how do i make ".wmv" work on my Ubuntu?
<xangua> Odaym: install codecs
<Odaym> i press on search for plugin, and comes up with error "cannot find for video/.axf"
<Odaym> or some sort
<dhooser> !! tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<xangua> ubuntu-restricted-extras if you use gnome Odaym
<mikubuntu> minimec, will rightclick and 'cut' work?  i apparently din't put delete on this menu yet
<Odaym> video/x-asf-unknown decoder
<Odaym> ok
<Odaym> already have those, xangua
<Odaym> they dont include wmv in the description
<Onryo> compdoc I have Maverick as my host machine and VMWare running clients. When I upgraded my drivers on Maverick the VM started crashing.
<Odaym> wmv is in the GStreamer ffmpeg video plugin package
<xangua> Odaym: then try Vlc
<Odaym> which i already have
<Odaym> i did, error
<compdoc> Onryo, sadly, sometimes those 3rd party drivers work well, and sometimes not
<minimec> mikubuntu: One click on the file and then the delete key. With right-click , it's rubbish bin
<Odaym> VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<kamalmv> updating ubuntu ultimate .. its shows error!!!
<jrib> KucukMubasir: find -name foo -or -name bar
<KucukMubasir> jrib: thanks, I resolved it :)
<xangua> !ultimate | kamalmv
<ubottu> kamalmv: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<xangua> Odaym: mmm mplayer¿¿ :S
<Odaym> mplayer?
<silverlightning> I have trouble logging on to my  bank
<Odaym> i dont think it's more supported than VLC
<Onryo> compdoc yeah I kind of noticed. Would be nice to revert to the old Nvidia 260 drivers.
<KucukMubasir> and -o is the preferred one
<aphrek> Hi all, is there a short cut key to move between workspaces?
<jrib> KucukMubasir: yep
<kamalmv> ok thanks ubottu
<Zeu5> can i jus verify that sopcast is working for other people?
<mikubuntu> minimec, there is no delete in my nautilus gui
<aeon-ltd> aphrek: you can define them in shortcuts, its in the menus
<brontosaurusrexw> Odaym: i do use smplayer sometimes, its an almost decent gui for mplayer
<aphrek> aeon-ltd - thanks
<Zeu5> i cannot watch anything on sopcast currently.. ever since i reinstalled ubuntu
<minimec> mikubuntu: One click on the file and then the delete key. With right-click , it's rubbish bin
<minimec> mikubuntu: Read please!!!
<jrib> !away > MC8|away
<ubottu> MC8|away, please see my private message
<brontosaurusrexw> Odaym: for example setting the buffer to 20Megs was a project with VLC, where in smplayer was only few clicks away, not to mention vdpau
<Odaym> but does it support "MSS2"?
<Odaym> whatever that is..
<kamalmv> ubottu: where can i get support for ultimate!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brontosaurusrexw> Odaym: i don't support wmv, vc1 and MS stuff anymore, so no idea really
<brontosaurusrexw> Odaym: it might
<codemagician> i have a 3rd hard-drive. A 2TB Western Digital 1002FAEX SATA III drive on the SATA III port on my MB.  Is there any benefit to using gpt over msdos as a partition for this drive?
<Odaym> i'll see, these are Linux CBT videos
<compdoc> ubottu, marry me
<compdoc> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about marry me
<mikubuntu> minimec, ok, i set the prefs to include a delete, and deleted the file ... now i should close nautilus and try sudo apt-get install mypaint  again?
<codemagician> i have a 3rd hard-drive. A 2TB Western Digital 1002FAEX SATA III drive on the SATA III port on my MB.  Is there any benefit to using gpt over msdos as a partition table for this drive?
<Odaym> very funny compdoc :P
<minimec> mikubuntu: So if there is no mypaint file in /usr/local/bin anymore, open a console and srat mypaint again. Does it run?
<Zeu5> can anyone use sopcast? i cannot use ever since i reinstalled ubuntu. is the server down? or something else? please help me confirm
<misla>  :(
<mikubuntu> minimec, ok, it launched from term, let me try the menu icons
<annath> Ok, I have a question... I was at a programming contest recently and they were running some kind of script in the shell called "FriedScript" that added some interesting functionality(namely pretty colors XD). Anyway, I found the script but I am clueless as to how to set it up and there don't seem to be any instructions with it. Has anyone ever used this, and can anyone tell me how to install it?
<iJosh> Hey
<Zahrada> hi iJosh
<annath> It appears to be a csh shell script but when I just try to run it, it kicks back some odd errors. :|
<iJosh> how come Wine doesnt normally work?
<mikubuntu> minimec, ok, seems to launch ok from menu also -- i am just curious about this output from the terminal can you look at it :: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/569650/
<zprooz> Hiall
<silverlightning> is it really meant to be that difficult to get java up and running?
<finwin> hi im having a little problem...after i installed ubuntu my internet have been very slow...i disabled ipv6 from modprobe.conf..it didnt help. what to do? sry about my poor english
<silverlightning> weird
<minimec> mikubuntu: It's because we launched nautilus with 'sudo', that's all.
<iJosh> Its been sloq finwin cause you probably got a intenret cap for going over your downlaod limit, i had it, what isp have you got?
<compdoc> finwin, I dont think ipv6 slows anything down that Ive seen
<zprooz> I have an issue about mouse setting, I am using logitech G1 mouse, and I want to set mouse action to the middle key and the forth key. Any idea ? thanks
<minimec> mikubuntu: That story took as more than an hour. Before compiling something, please check the software repository... ;)
<mikubuntu> minimec, ok .. well thanks, i appreciate.  now if i knew how to draw, this would be a fantastic program
<JQQ> Is there a way to move the topbar in Ubuntu to the bottom and get rid of the bottom bar?
<mikubuntu> minimec, it wouldn't have happend if that help page were not there -- how to we bring that to someone's attention?
<bastidraZor> JQQ: yes, delete the bottom panel. alt left click the top panel and drag it down
<xangua> JQQ: press Alt and grag it
<JQQ> nice! thank you
<JQQ> how do you delete the panel?
<bastidraZor> JQQ: right click it
<JQQ> ok...seems almost too easy, lol ty i thought it would be harder
<zongo> greeting guys
<elderman> annath, .cshrc should probably go in the home directory
<elderman> annath, is that what you were asking?
<zongo> I was wondering if anyone could help understanding a bit more about netfiltering my network ?
<minimec> mikubuntu: Why didn't you just check the software managing tools provided with your system. Why do you think they exist. In Ubuntu, always first try to directly install software with synaptic or the Ubuntu Software Center.
<zprooz> Hi all, I have an issue about mouse setting, I am using logitech G1 mouse, and I want to set mouse action to the middle key and the fourth key. Any idea ? thanks
<LIJI> My HTPC running Ubuntu won't go to sleep. It gets stuck in a terminal mode with the line "Checking Battery State". I tried disabling ACPI and now it gets stuck with a different line, "setting sensor limits"
<LIJI> How do I solve it?
<zongo> the gal her is to filter my private network with ubuntu
<n_np> hello, i'm trying to set up a virtual guest but the 'Local install media' is disabled
<annath> I think. Do I just run it after that, or should it automatically start working?
<elderman> annath, you have to be running csh
<zongo> I have two boxes, one is my client running window and the other is ubuntu
<annath> I ma
<annath> am*
<zongo> I am using ufw and the ubuntu box
<annath> "uncomplete: Command not found."
<annath> :/
<zongo> which works great but I want the ubuntu box the filter the client connection as well
<mikubuntu> minimec, for the last four years since i started using linux, people in this room always have encouraged me to use the help pages and terminals as the 'best' way to do things.  the softwarecenter did not exist
<zongo> how can I do that ?
<elderman> annath, we're already reaching the edge of my knowledge about shells, but shouldn't the script run when you initialize a new shell?
<minimec> mikubuntu: Yeah, but they shurely told you to install the software first with a package manager ;)
<mikubuntu> usually i do check synaptic, and if i'm not mistaken i think i did look for mypaint in synaptic before i went to the help page
<annath> that time it did, it just gave me that error when I opened a new shell
<LIJI> Can anyone help me?
<minimec> mikubuntu: and synaptic always existed...
<annath> so I'm pretty sure I just have to resolve that and it'll work. thanks
<jrib> !helpme | LIJI
<ubottu> LIJI: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<zongo> anyone ?
<elderman> annath, good luck
<Zeu5> Hi i have been asking for help for a long time, sorry to sound rude. can someone just confirm with me that sopcast is working? i jus reinstalled ubuntu so i am not sure if its me or my ISP or the sopcast server
<mikubuntu> minimec, a lot of packages don't appear in synaptic for one reason or another .. but anyways, thanks for all the help.  where's the beef (and noodles)?
<LIJI> My HTPC running Ubuntu won't go to sleep. It gets stuck in a terminal mode with the line "Checking Battery State". I tried disabling ACPI and now it gets stuck with a different line, "setting sensor limits"
<compdoc> its prolly you
<boota2> Hello, I've got a problem with permissions, it's here: http://pastebin.com/SEQca0YD
<elderman> zprooz, I have a new logitech mouse as well, and I've been wanting to see if I can reprogram the buttons.  Is that what you're after?
<boota2> I created group "subversion", added user "aya" to it, chowned file nya.txt to group "subervsion" and chmoded file nya.txt to 660.
<jrib> boota2: log out, log back in
<Zeu5> Hi i have been asking for help for a long time, sorry to sound rude. can someone just confirm with me that sopcast is working? i jus reinstalled ubuntu so i am not sure if its me or my ISP or the sopcast server
<jrib> Zeu5: please wait longer than 2 minutes before repeating
<mikubuntu> minimec, apparently we can contribute to the help wiki :: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide
<Onryo> How do I revert the x-swat Nvidia 270.18 drivers back to the "normal" 260.19 drives.
<Zeu5> apologies jrib
<minimec> mikubuntu: digesting, same as that mypaint story ... ;)
<boota2> jrib: aya@aya-desktop:/home/svn/test$ echo "test" >> nya.txt
<boota2> -bash: nya.txt: Permission denied
<boota2> After relogin.
<boota2> I don't uderstand what i'm doing wrong.
<ikonia> boota2: please show me the output of the command "id"
<boota2> *understand
<elderman> Zeu5, the site is serving.  If no one has responded, my guess is no one online now uses sopcast.
<minimec> mikubuntu: So be it. If you want to contribute, then be free to do so.
<boota2> aya@aya-desktop:/home/svn/test$ id
<boota2> uid=1000(aya) gid=1000(aya) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),118(admin),120(nopasswdlogin),121(sambashare),1000(aya)
<FloodBot2> boota2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Onryo> $ apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<Onryo> nvidia-current:
<Onryo>   Installed: 270.18-0ubuntu1~maverick~xup1
<Zeu5> thank u elderman
<ikonia> boota2: as you can see, your user is not in the subversion group
<boota2> groups aya \n aya : aya adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin nopasswdlogin sambashare subversion
<mikubuntu> minimec, i am ANONYMOUS,  i do not contribute ... hahaha
<ikonia> boota2: that means nothing,
<boota2> Why it says that user aya is in subersion group?
<boota2> How do i fix it?
<ikonia> boota2: your current shell session needs to be restarted
<mikubuntu> minimec, later gater, thx again
<minimec> mikubuntu: cu
<boota2> hmm
<ikonia> boota2: I would suggest logging clean out of your desktop environment and back in to make sure all your shells are reset
<boota2> oh
<boota2> ok, i'll reboot vm
<ikonia> boota2: you don't need to do that
<jrib> you don't need to reboot, just log out and back in...
<boota2> ah
<boota2> ok, i'll try now
<ikonia> boota2: didn't you say you had just done that ?
<Onryo> Is there a dev irc for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> jrib asked you to log out and back in and you said "done"
<ikonia> Onryo: sure,
<jrib> Onryo: dev of what?
<Odaym> doesn't "useradd" work on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Onryo: yes
<jrib> Odaym: sure
<ikonia> Onryo: works fine
<Odaym> but i did "useradd lisa"
<Odaym> i go to /home and there's only me still
<LIJI> Where can I ask for help in Ubuntu and actually get it?
<jrib> Odaym: use "adduser" instead if you don't know how use userad
<boota2> ikonia: I'm sorry, I just closed graphical terminal emulator and opend another.
<ikonia> Onryo: that's not the correct syntax
<ikonia> Onryo: learn how to use the command "man useradd"
<Odaym> i dont
<boota2> Now I did it for real
<Odaym> but i saw someone doing it and going into /home and the user was created
<Odaym> why wouldn't it work for me?
<ikonia> Onryo: forget what you say
<ikonia> saw
<Odaym> all he did was "useradd name"
<ikonia> Onryo: learn how to use the command, man adduser
<jrib> Odaym: he used adduser.
<ikonia> Onryo: man useradd
<sporedi> how do i reinstall ubuntu desktop from command line
<Odaym> no he used useradd
<boota2> ikonia: it helped, thanks a lot.
<codemagician> where should I mount an internal fixed drive /mnt/mydrive or /media/mydrive and why?
<Odaym> useradd -D to show the defaults
<Odaym> then useradd lisa
<ikonia> Odaym: ok, then learn how to use useradd
<ikonia> Odaym: man useradd
<Odaym> now when i say adduser lisa, says lisa already exists
<jrib> codemagician: mount it wherever you want.  /media seems to be customary nowadays, but it's only a convention
<Odaym> where do i see her? isnt it in /home?
<ikonia> Odaym: because you've already added the user lisa
<Onryo> ikonia they work fine but for the 3D functions in VMWare Workstation they are crashing the 3D functions in the clients.
<bou> was using libreoffice, pointer got round and seems it's all frozen
<bou> mouse pointer still shows though
<iJosh> www.youtube.com/xJoshox3 <- Subscribe please.!
<jrib> Odaym: delete the user (deluser lisa) and then create again using « adduser lisa »
<erUSUL> !spam | iJosh
<BunnyFooFoo> Boooooooooom!
<ikonia> Onryo: how has the 3d fuctions got anything to do with useradd
<Odaym> alright jrib, that makes more sense (output-wise)
<Odaym> new UNIX password?
<codemagician> jrib, normally when I plug a device in it auto mounts.. would it be better to separate automounted drives to permantently mounted drives?
<Odaym> just a normal password, it means, right?
<Onryo> ikonia https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/709331
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 709331 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "VMWare crashes with 3D Accel on latest PPA nvidia driver" [Undecided,New]
<LIJI> I should have guessed giving Ubuntu yet another chance was a mistake. I should have used Mandriva or Fedora.
<jrib> codemagician: totally up to you. Most things I actually put in my fstab will not be mounted in /media, but that's only because that's the way I like it
<ikonia> Onryo: apologies, I think I may have got yours and Odaym's nick mixed up
<codemagician> jrib, i kind of like the idea of leaving /media for the plug and remove usb pen drives and USB external drives so I guess the next traditional place would be /mnt ...
<Onryo> ubotta and ikonia I thx for even answering.
<jrib> codemagician: sure, or create your own
<codemagician> jrib, is /mnt a legacy thing?
<Tortola> hello
<jrib> !fhs | codemagician
<ubottu> codemagician: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Tortola> i have problem with my automactly login
<Tortola> i cannot
<elderman> Hi Tortola
<Tortola> i think that my custom.conf file is ok
<Onryo> ubottu all the same the older 260 drivers are not effected by this bug. I would like to revert to them. I am a little worried that I can bork the host =/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tortola> but i cannot login
<Tortola> i mean automactlt
<Tortola> i mean automactly
<kayque> como vai
<codemagician> jrib, aha... it says "/mnt is also a place for mount points, but dedicated specifically to "temporarily mounted" devices, such as network filesystems. " interesting
<kayque> tem gent ai
<Tortola> maybe someone can help me?
<jrib> Tortola: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<matt____> So I discovered something interesting regarding "ln -s". I have a Server, with an NFS share. on the Server I went to /home/matt/Data/, and then did "ln -s /var/www". From the Desktop, I connected to the Server's "Data" over NFS. However, to my surprise, when I click on the "www" in "Data", from my Desktop, it shows the "/var/www" OF MY DESKTOP. I just found this to be very interesting. Right now I am trying to figure out if there would
<elderman> Tortola, tell us in more detail what's happening
<matt____> Or is there a better way?
<callaghan> blarg; apparently this is difficult to google.  The "Application Launchers" (Games, Education, Graphics, etc.), where are they located in the filesystem?
<jrib> matt____: your message was truncated at "if there would ..."
<Tortola> my problem: i cannot login automactly, i need write my password, when i try unlock the acces screen, i cannot
<ikonia> matt____: thats how symlinks work
<gsb> i am using gnome. if i install kubuntu-desktop and later on change my mind can i uninstall kubuntu-desktop and keep on using gnome? or would i have to reinstall?
<Tortola> i just want login automactly
<ikonia> gsb: that's fine
<xangua> !puregnome | gsb
<ubottu> gsb: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<ikonia> gsb: you can have them both installed at the same time
<onc3> hi
<codemagician> jrib, may I ask.. what convention you use to mount internal secondary hard drives?
<matt____> jrib: ikonia if there would be any harm in this: "mv /var/www /home/matt/Data/ && cd /var/ && ln -s /home/matt/Data/www" on my Server so that I may  see it on my Desktop and edit it accordingly, and the server see it for the web.
<ikonia> matt____: you don't want to do that
<ikonia> matt____: keep the data local to the web server
<gsb> ikonia: i installed kde in 9.4/9.10 then gnome started using kde mouse pointers. so the system got all messed up and i had to reinstall :(
<callaghan> browsing around on my own, I think the answer is here: /usr/share/applications
<elderman> Tortola, what version of Ubuntu are you suing
<jrib> codemagician: they usually have a specific purpose, so one is just my /home and another I just call /storage (and I tend to symlink into subdirectories here)
<gsb> ikonia: i surely didn't knew abt pure gnome page that time
<Tortola> 10.04, in the first everything was ok, later i installed kde, later i removed, and now i have this problem
<matt____> ikonia: Well......on the Server, /home/matt/Data is just another hd on the server, I would be linking /var/www to /home/matt/Data/www, on the server as well. Do you mean I should leave the original files in /var/www for other reasons?
<elderman> Tortola, so automatic login has worked for you before?
<Tortola> elderman, yes
<n_np> hello, i'm trying to set up a virtual guest but the 'Local install media' is disabled
<Onryo> >.> cant there just be a "hot key" to make a pick GUI desktop with a rainbow pony to end half the questions here.
<ikonia> matt____: ah, I thought one was a remote machine, personally, I wouldn't move the web root, but it's up to you
<elderman> Tortola, you don't encrypt your file system do you?
<matt____> ikonia: Would it be best just to setup /var/www as an additional nfs share and go from there? Would there be any reasons not to make /var/www rw for the user?
<Tortola> no no
<Tortola> i did nothing, just unistall kde
<farewell> 发
<ikonia> matt____: sounds fine
<elderman> Tortola, and you can log in normally?
<matt____> ikonia: IE, sudo chmod -R 777 /var/www
<Tortola> yes
<Tortola> i write my pass and i can login
<elderman> Tortola, ok, thinking, and maybe someone else will chime in who has experience with automatic login.  I don't.
<Tortola> elderman, thanx a lot
<syn3rgy> Tortola just go into the screen saver settings and click on auto login
<Odaym> strange..
<Odaym> when i say "useradd lisa", lisa is added, but i cannot see her home directory added to the "/home" directory
<Odaym> but when i say "adduser lisa", she is added and i am prompted for her info and her home directory exists in "/home"
<bruteforce_allti> Hi, while programming I usually use gedit to open a file but to run the program, I always need to close the file first. Is there a solution?
<ikonia> Odaym: I told you, useradd lisa is NOT the correct syntax
<Odaym> but come to delete lisa using "deluser lisa", it says it is deleted but the home directory of hers remains in "/home"
<ikonia> Odaym: useradd is a more advanced tool, you need to learn how to use it
<ramnet> Odaym: that's normal. useradd and adduser aren't the same thing
<Odaym> im sorry ikonia  but i am following someone in RH..
<Odaym> on
<ikonia> Odaym: then stop
<bruteforce_allti> I mean I can just gedit file.cpp make changes and save. Run through the terminal without closing the file
<matt____> ikonia: Would there be any possible security problems if anyone could write to /var/www? As in the command above? I'm running php and just wondering if there are any vulnerabilities that could possibly be used for an outsider to change the php files since root is not needed
<ikonia> matt____: yes, that is a risk
<ramnet> Odaym: because there might be important files in that users home directory so we don't delete those by default :)
<syn3rgy> bruteforce_allti I would use Eclipse for C++ and Jave etc. I personally like DDD for C coding.
<Odaym> i can rm -r them?
<perlsyntax> How do i install the theme for gnomemenu?
<ramnet> yes
<Odaym> alright, already did
<gsb> ikonia: the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome is really helpful, does it apply to 10.10 too?
<elfasza> i am a newbie of linux :)
<ikonia> gsb: sure
<matt____> ikonia: So do you have any suggestions as to how I may accomlish what I wish? Or is it pretty much one way or the other,
<bagustrix> hi...
<perlsyntax> Anyone use gnomemenu at all?
<elfasza> yes i am use gnomenu.. but i like KDE too..
<ikonia> matt____: it's just about minimising risk to acceptable levels, I'm not %100 sure of what you actually want to do to be honest as the explination isn't %100 clear
<bagustrix> anyone know how to add wine menu manually...? i just removed it from menu, and wanna back again..
<elfasza> ow ow oww...
<gsb> ikonia: thanks a lot
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get gnomemenu to work and get theme install for it?
<Odaym> ah, i should learn to read the manuals more
<Odaym> groupadd or useradd CREATES the group or add
<Odaym> ADDuser adds it
<elfasza> go to synaptic..
<Odaym> :)
<matt____> ikonia: I'm running wordpress, lamp server. I am trying to devise a simple way i can edit the Server from my Desktop without having to sftp, etc etc, and without having to worry about root permissions to edit the file. Perhaps I'll just create a shortcut in my menu to open a nautilus "rooted" sftp connection, nothing wrong with that I suppose
<ikonia> Odaym: I did tell you to read this a long time ago
<ikonia> matt____: can you not edit it on the server, ssh in ?
<Odaym> hmm, not quite
<matt____> ikonia: And then use nano, etc? I can do that, but I'm also dropping a lot of images for themes, formatting, etc.
<Odaym> true ikonia
<r0ute> matt____, sounds like you want to mount the remote directory using sshfs
<Odaym> i will from now on
<ikonia> matt____: a simple way of doing this is create a local copy on your workstation, edit there, and then rsync over ssh up to your server
<ikonia> matt____: it makes editing easier as it's local, and then upload easy as you just "sync"
<suprengr> hi folks.  Just downloaded Banshee [from 10.04 standard repo] to see what all the fuss is about... first impression... hmm, not that different from Rhythmbox...
<matt____> ikonia: That's something interesting, it'd also make sure I'd have a backup at all times.
<ikonia> matt____: even better
<suprengr> ... but then I thought: "wot, no  'visualisations', & went back to RB?" Am I missing a trick here or is there a use other people are finding which I am not?
<bagustrix> halo...?
<ikonia> matt____: you can even put your local copy in subversion/git/cvs for version control
<nettezzaumana> hi thre
<matt____> ikonia: I used rsync over ssh at one point in time, I'll read about what I want. Thanks!
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, my desktop disappeared a while back and I can't seem to get it to return. Can anybody help?
<r0ute> Yerushalmi, call the police
<ikonia> matt____: if you need help, shout, also if you can it's worth looking at local version control so you can track your changes
<nettezzaumana> is there possibility in ubuntu installer to skip|disable|just not install molestatory grub2 terror ?
<ikonia> r0ute: don't be useless to people
<ikonia> nettezzaumana: there is a "do not install boot loader" option
<ramnet> Yerushaalmi: startx should bring it back if your stuck in a console
<Valkyrie> Anyone here using 10.10 ever get Rigs Of Rods going?
<Yerushalmi> ramnet: Not stuck in a console - I have the upper bar and my desktop background but the ubuntu-netbook unity-style overlay is missing
<lestat> nettezzaumana: grub2 is much less a terror than legacy grub
<Yerushalmi> r0ute: I did, but the police force here is pretty useless, basically just said they'll make a note of it and call me if it shows up on the black market.
<lestat> it does a much better job at detecting your config etc
<r0ute> Yerushalmi, good stuff :)
<nettezzaumana> lestat: depends on angle of view
<minimec> Yerushalmi: You mean you can use your gnome as you want, but you don't see the files of the Desktop foler on your desktop?
<nettezzaumana> lestat: but from *my *angle *of *view is molestatory rapistic terror :P
<lestat> nettezzaumana: i have to admit i was a bit afraid too at first, because it's very different etc, but it's also really easy to use
<Valkyrie> Has anyone using Ubuntu 10.10 ever gotten Rigs of Rods going? I'm actually tempted to install windows on a seperate partition for it. =/ An' i've ne'er done that.
<nettezzaumana> lestat: it's due to the that ubuntu is not my primary system and i'd better add ubuntu to my bootloader then doing some chainloader in legacy or in the worst case doing adding my other systems to ubuntu grub
<compdoc> soft-body physics
<Diverdude> What does this command do: 33<<4 ?
<Yerushalmi> minimec :I'm using Ubuntu Netbook Edition, so I don't have gnome. I apparently have something like Unity: horizontal bars down the left side of the screen that read "Favorites", "Files and folders", etc.
<ramnet> Diverdude: that would execute 33 and pipe the contents of file 4 into it. better to tell us what your trying to do methinks :)
<minimec> Yerushalmi: Oh I see. I don't use unity, so I cannot help you.
<Yerushalmi> minimec: Or at least I used to. Now I just have my desktop background picture, which blinks completely white every so often,  but the black bar across the top of the screen with the time and everything, and the black thing that appears to tell me network and battery information, and all keyboard commands work fine.
<qiaoww> hi
<Yerushalmi> minimec: Thanks anyways. Anybody else?
<Odaym> why does "fdisk -l" produce nothing?
<minimec> Yerushalmi: no problem.
<Odaym> i read the man page and it mentions the -l option to list the partitions
<boota2> I've got a problem with configuring access to subversion repository via apache2. I installed apache2 modules "dav_module", "dav_svn_module", "authz_svn_module", added code snippet to apache2.conf http://pastebin.com/A0HsQX7r , added user test via sudo htpasswd -c /etc/subversion/passwd user_name, but I when i do "svn co http://192.168.7.1/svn/myproject --username test" I get "svn: Could not
<boota2> open the requested SVN filesystem".
<mamece2> erusul its me again, hi
<mamece2> i have some problems, i want to switch to ubuntu 64 bit
<compdoc> 64bit will solve teh problem?
<Odaym> I also want that, is that feasible without losing anything?
<suprengr> Yerushalmi: don't know the answer for sure but if that was my prob I would log off, select Gnome from from "Session" [bottom right of screen] & see if that's ok.
<mamece2> i did a flash memory booteable with the ubuntu 64bit iso file, but when i try to boot it appears BOOT ERROR, can somebody help me?
<matthew_t> I'm an ubuntu newbie; I'm trying to assemble two raid-0 drives (from a windows machine) on ubuntu; will mdadm --assemble work given that the raid is from windows?
<suprengr> Yerushalmi: ... & then switch back to Ubuntu Netbook Edition"
<ikonia> Odaym: you need to use "sudo"
<ikonia> matthew_t: that will never work
<Odaym> ah thank you
<ikonia> matthew_t: windows raid and fake raid are not compatible with Linux and mdadm is only for Linux software raid
<Yerushalmi> suprengr: Can't. I only have Ubuntu Netbook Edition, Ubuntu Netbook Edition 2D, and xterm under session. 2D actually works fine but for some reason doesn't automatically load a window manager (I have to run metacity manually upon logging in), which took me a while to figure out; xterm just blinks and brings me back to the login screen
<Odaym> no human readable on fdisk..hmm
<ikonia> Odaym: what command did you do ?
<matthew_t> ikonia: Ah, thanks. So is there any way to read the data from the drives?
<suprengr> Yerushalmi: you don't have a log-in screen on start uo?
<hilarie> So, in my ongoing effort to confuse and grow myself, I installed ubuntu server edition on virtualbox, how do I see what the server thinks it IP is? I set it up as 'nat'
<ikonia> matthew_t: not really no.
<Yerushalmi> suprengr: Either way, coming back to Ubuntu Netbook Edition regular doesn't seem to have changed anything there, it still doesn''t work.
<ikonia> matthew_t: less so as it's raid0
<r0ute> hilarie: ifconfig?
<Odaym> "fdisk -l" and it worked, ikonia, but i want human readable..unless the Blocks column is not referring to the size
<Odaym> don't know what Blocks are
<Yerushalmi> suprengr: Well, I bypass login automatically but I can always click logout to get to it, and that's what I did. I logged out and changed session to UNE 2D, which actually worked.
<hilarie> ifconfig? ty
<Valkyrie> Why do I get this error? virtus@Cathedral:~/builder$ tar -xvf RoR-0.30-linux.tgz
<Valkyrie> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<ikonia> Odaym: blocks is the size
<matthew_t> ikonia: Thanks for the help!
<Yerushalmi> suprengr: But like I said, no window manager so I have to leave a terminal open, and also it's a lot slower.
<codemagician> since adding my drives to /etc/fstab they have disappeared from the Places menu in gnome?
<jon_athon> :)
<ikonia> codemagician: because they are mounted outside of gnome most probably
<ikonia> codemagician: it shouldn't matter but I have seen that before for network shares
<codemagician> ikonia, can i have both?
<suprengr> Yerushalmi: Sorry, I though you meant you *had* the tabs down the side of screen.
<codemagician> ikonia, i have mapped my drives to /storage/wd and /storage/blue
<ikonia> codemagician: you should be able to,
<Valkyrie> Why do I get this error, guys? virtus@Cathedral:~/builder$ tar -xvf RoR-0.30-linux.tgz
<Valkyrie> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<codemagician> ikonia, but i'd like to see their label names also in the Places menu
<ikonia> Valkyrie: tar zxvf
<Yerushalmi> suprengr: I don't have them anymore. I was describing what my desktop is supposed to look like :)
<codemagician> Valkyrie, you need a z flaag
<suprengr> Yerushalmi: :)
<codemagician> Valkyrie, z means uncompress
<Valkyrie> I tried it with a z flag
<Yerushalmi> suprengr:
<Yerushalmi> Gah
<Valkyrie> Same error, not in gzip format
<ikonia> Valkyrie: file RoR-0.30-linux.tgz what do you get ?
<Valkyrie> o O HTML Document text.
<jack_> Valkyrie: type 'file  RoR-0.30-linux.tgz'. it will tell you what kind of file it is
<ikonia> Valkyrie: you've download the html link, not th efile
<jack_> ikonia: beat me to it :P
<ikonia> file
<ikonia> Valkyrie: did you try to get it with wget ?
<crispy_chunks> Anyway to adjust fanspeed in a nvidia GT240? The blob driver i get from ubuntu does not let me control, and nvclock does not support GT240 yet.
<Yerushalmi> suprengr: I tried uninstalling and reinstalling all sorts of netbook-related packages, no good. I'm fairly certain this happened because of a set of updates I ran the night before it started, but I don't know how to uninstall a package and reinstall an old version or something.
<Valkyrie> ikonia: Yea. 'twas from a script
<codemagician> ikonia, do you know how to add those back to the Places menu?
<ikonia> codemagician: no
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone ever connect their cell phones to their computer to retrieve pictures?
<ikonia> Valkyrie: download it from the web page
<Sami345> Can somebody help me with getting internal / external mic work in Acer Aspire 7540G, I have already tried: googling, installing latest alsa-driver
<jack_> linux_is_my_hero: i do that all the time
<codemagician> any other takers... I want to add my drives to the Places menu in Gnome?
<ikonia> linux_is_my_hero: it very much depends on the model/make of cell phone
<Sami345> the problem is there is no sound at all
<jack_> codemagician: i believe that is done through the gconf-editor too
<jack_> l
<Sami345> from mic
<jack_> tool
<linux_is_my_hero> iknoia: lg cosmos
<codemagician> jack_, got any idea which main section its in?
<linux_is_my_hero> ikonia: lg cosmos
<jack_> codemagician: no idea : )
<teb_> Sorry for alittle of topic, I know there has been a much talk about official steam client on linux. and Steam has not confirmed that (as far as I know) but will there be a client for linux in the near future?
<ikonia> teb_: you know it's offtopic, so please don't ask
<jack_> teb_: i hear that there WILL be. but thats just a rumor :)
<ikonia> teb_: try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux for generic linux chat
<mr_B> #alkmaar
<yoshi_> hi leute... jemand hier, der mir helfen kann beim xubuntu problem?
<yoshi_> habe die herzzahl vom bildschirm auf 75 geändert... jetzt habe ich keinen mauszeiger mehr =/
<IdleOne> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Yerushalmi> According to my dpkg.log, the following packages got updated the night before my desktop broke: login, libssl0.9.8, passwd, libk5crypto3, libgssapi-krb5-2, libkrb5-3, libkrb5support0, libvlccore2, vlc-data, libvlc2, openssl, telepathy-gabble, vlc-plugin-pulse, vlc, vlc-nox. Anybody know which of these if any are likely to be the one that broke my desktop?
<jack_> Yerushalmi: how did it broke/
<jack_> ?
<cjo232> hi
<jack_> cjo232: hi
<jack_> Yerushalmi: those appear to be for video playing, logging in... and thats about it
<cjo232> :)
<cjo232> should there be a /folder subdir in the .local/share/trash dir?
<jack_> cjo232: :D
<Yerushalmi> jack_: I'm on Ubuntu Netbook Edition, and so my desktop isn't normal gnome but rather this Unity-style thing. Thursday night I ran an update, and Friday morning upon turning on the computer I find I only have the desktop background, which blinks grey occasionally.
<jack_> cjo232: i have 3 folders under that directory.
<jack_> Yerushalmi: does that happen for all users?
<Yerushalmi> jack_: Yup
<cjo232> jack_:  i have no folders under /trash
<jack_> cjo232: well, since its Trash i wouldn't worry about it
<eXpLoD> where is my .vimrc file?i don't find it in ~ ,i have only .viminfo
<jack_> Yerushalmi: maybe you have a corrupted lib or something strange like that. im not sure how to check that but i think you can with dkpg
<jack_> eXpLoD: try `sudo updatedb` `locate .vimrc`
<eXpLoD> nothing outputs
<Yerushalmi> jack_: So it might have nothing to do with the upgrade the night before? How would I scan for corrupted libs?
<Yerushalmi> Is there a "reinstall everything" command? :)
<jrib> eXpLoD: create it
<yvind> Hi all :D
<yvind> I like Ubuntu very much.
<jack_> eXpLoD: then it sounds like you dont have one. :P
<pionar> Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone.
<cjo232> jack_: There isn't a /folder subdir under /trash that the track can panel is located in?. IE the trash location is in '/trash'?
<jack_> yvind: its so-so. :P
<cjo232> *trash panel
<yvind> Easy to install games :D
<eXpLoD> can i use vim if i dont have .vimrc?
<ramnet> eXpLoD: ls -lR / | grep .vimrc     or just make a new one
<jack_> eXpLoD: type 'vim' and see what happens
<mamece2> help! i have a flash memory and when i try to boot ubuntu 64 it says BOOT error, i used the flash drive to boot in my laptop and it worked
<eXpLoD> i use vim all the time,lol
<pionar> I'm moving to a new computer.  Can I just copy my ssh and pgp keys over, or do I need to "export" something?
<jack_> cjo232: trash panel?
<jrib> eXpLoD: you just create ~/.vimrc if you want to put something there and don't already have one
<cjo232> the bottom right corner pannel with the trah bin icon.
<jack_> mamece2: flash memory? like a flash card plugged into the machine?
<bilig> hello, is there a program or a way to control (over remote client) a camera that is connected to lets call it a server?
<mamece2> jack_ a usb flash memopry
<jack_> mamece2: you're trying to boot from it?
<jack_> mamece2: does it work in any other machines?
<cjo232> Because when I click on it, it is always empty yet when I delete files , I don't think they are being straight through deleted .
<yvind> I noticed that technology in Linux is faster and higher than Microsoft Windows.
<Simisu> Hello everyone, i just finished installing ubuntu on an EXTERNAL HDD using my other laptop, i would like to run the ubuntu OS on this laptop (an old acer travelmate, which fits the qualifications as far as i could see) but from the bios all i have is "external devices" and that jumps right back to windows (i put the harddrive last on the list...) how can i create a bootloader that would work
<Simisu> also on THIS computer? thanks in advance for any help (complete linux noob!)
<eXpLoD> nevermind i got it....it's in usr/share/vim..and its not hidden
<jack_> Simisu: you may be able to install grub to your internal hd mbr and have it point to your windows/ubuntu installs
<erUSUL> !info zoneminder | bilig
<ubottu> bilig: zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.24.2-7ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1431 kB, installed size 6076 kB
<minimec> Simisu: Could be, that your BIOS doesn't allow to boot from external sources.
<NooBoontoo> Anywho.... What does " NooBoonToo sets +i on NooBoonToo" means?
<bilig> ubottu, ok thank you very much!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Simisu> minimec: if it has external devices listed why not?
<IdleOne> NooBoontoo: means you have set yourself to invisible. This prevents you from appearing in global WHO/WHOIS by normal users, and hides which channels you are on. It is strongly recommended that you set this user mode, and it is now enabled by default. see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<mamece2> jack_ yes it worked on my laptop , but not in my desktop
<jack_> Simisu: thats a BIOS question. has htis ever worked?
<eXpLoD> this confuses me;i have 2 vim directories,one in /etc/ and one in /usr/share,and both have vimrc's ,but which one does my bash use?
<Simisu> jack_: how big is this grub what is mbr and where do i find it? thanks
<pionar> I'm moving to a new computer.  Can I just copy my ssh and pgp keys over, or do I need to "export" something?
<minimec> Simisu: Well, then yes... Check your BIOS. There my be an option to activate some Boot options.
<jack_> mamece2: sounds like your machine cant read from the usb
<erUSUL> eXpLoD: bash uses nither. vim maybe uses both
<cjo232> jack_:  what happens is if I delete something, it doesn't show up in the trashcan.  I tried deleting the trash can icon on the desktop panel and adding the trashcan again and it did the same thing...
<NooBoontoo> IdleOne, I dont remember setting that option, perhaps the administrator wants to kick me out of here?
<jack_> pionar: why do you want to do that? cant you just create new ones?
<mamece2> jack_ i tryed in several slots
<frank083> hello. I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and its great. First time with linux. I'm having troubles with the mouse, it moves choppy, jumping, with low fps. The rest works fine, videos, etc. What can I do??
<NooBoontoo> -i
<NooBoontoo> Nooboontoo -i
<IdleOne> NooBoontoo: freenode network sets it automatically on all users on the network
<jack_> cjo232: so when you delete stuff it doesn't get moved to TrasH?
<Simisu> jack_: untill now i've tried multiple times to install ubuntu on this computer but it always crashed... so i used the other one, so nope... i never tried it before
<cjo232> no
<IdleOne> NooBoontoo: if you want to remove it type: /mode -i NooBoontoo
<pionar> jack_ I don't want to recopy my ssh keys to the 12 hosts i regularly ssh into.
<jack_> frank083: perhaps that is your video drivers? try using different ones
<roxlu_> hey!
<Simisu> minimec: you mean other opetions then the boot list?
<NooBoontoo> Oh, It says " You are not the channel operator"
<cjo232> jack_:  and it doesnt seem to 'permanently delete' it either because it is saying my /home folders alloted space is full 100%
<jack_> Simisu: crashed how? have you tried using wubi (if you have a winblowz install)?
<frank083> jack_ but videos render fine, could it be video anyway?
<jack_> cjo232: hah nice
<IdleOne> NooBoontoo: sorry /umode -i NooBoontoo
<erUSUL> eXpLoD: just checked and /etc/vim/vimrc explains it in detail in the header. where does de confusin come from ?
<NooBoontoo> Lisent up Mr. Channel operator, If dont want me here just say it!!
<jack_> frank083: it sounds like an xserver problem to me. what video card do you have?
<IdleOne> NooBoontoo: if you actually read what i said you would see it has nothing to do with the channel or the operators
<minimec> Simisu: On my HP8000 I have to activate a boot menu to be able to boot from alternate sources. I then get a basic boot menu from where I can choose my boot source.
<roxlu_> When I try to login using ssh I get the mesage: "This account is currently not available."  Does someone knows why?
<frank083> jack_: geforce fx 5500
<Simisu> Jack_: just stopped, the capslock light was blinking and nothing was happaning, wouldn't react... so on so forth... each time in a different stage, sometimes crashed differently...
<eXpLoD> it confuses me because they are both the same...
<jack_> pionar: i think you CAN copy the ssh keys to the new machine and have it work fine. all you do is copy them into a file to begin with right?
<Valkyrie> error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libCg.so: invalid ELF header
<Valkyrie> o O Why?
<jack_> frank083: do you know what driver you're using? maybe you could try the ones from nvidia.com
<pionar> yeah, you just copy the public key over to authorized_hosts or something like that on the remote host.
<vallhalla> !! ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> eXpLoD: the one in /etc/ averrides the one in usr and is the one you should edit
<cjo232> jack_:  do you know why it seem to not be deleting the ifles permanently nor temporarily in the trash can?
<jack_> pionar: then yes it should work fine.
<Simisu> minimec: like i said, i put my native HDD last on the list, it should have tried all the options before and it still went to the damn windows
<cjo232> *files
<jrib> eXpLoD: use ~/.vimrc to edit your vim settings.  Don't use the system-wide one unless you really want to edit the system wide settings and not your user's settings
<frank083> jack_ the Nvidia downloaded automatically, and worked fine for a few days. This happened today
<jack_> cjo232: if your disk is still full, they're not being deleted. they're being moved somewhere. perhaps you're looking int he wrong place
<pionar> jack_, thanks.
<jack_> frank083: iunno what to tell you brother. check your logs to see if anything is out of the ordinary
<Simisu> minimec: like i said, i put HDD last on the list, it should have tried all the options before and it still went to the damn windows
<Simisu> oops
<minimec> Simisu: On what list?
<cjo232> jack_:  ok
<Simisu> on the boot list of course
<jack_> cjo232: do you have a big file you can delete, or have deleted?
<minimec> Simisu: On what boot list? Grub?
<jack_> you can use baobab to see where the space is being allocated
<jack_> cjo232: ^
<Simisu> my computers boot list?
<Simisu> the bios boot list!
<jack_> Simisu: do you get grub at all?
<mamece2> jack_ if i have the iso image what can i use to make a usb flash booteable? im using unebootin
<cjo232> uhmm they were moved to /home/.trash/ ^^ when I deleted the trash icon and added it
<cjo232> jack_: ^
<jack_> mamece2: i think unetbootin does it for you
<Simisu> what is this grub?
<Simisu> i don't knopw
<jack_> Simisu: its the boot loader then lets you choose between windows or linux
<mamece2> jack_ how can i know what is failin, something more than BOOT ERROR
<minimec> Simisu: I am sorry. I don't understand you. In my eyes you should check your BIOS for such a feature.
<jack_> Simisu: if you dont see that, it means either (1) the bootloader was installed to the wrong mbr, or (2) you are booting to the wrong disk
<Simisu> nope i don't get that, neither on the computer i installed ubuntu with (i think... i should check again but bueno) on this one i don't get it for sure, it just jumps into windows :O(
<jack_> mamece2: all it says its boot error?
<Odaym> any idea which program causes a ~ directory to be created in my /
<Odaym> ?
<Simisu> what is an MBR?
<Simisu> mbr!
<jack_> Master Boot Record
<jack_> Odaym: mkdir?
<jrib> Odaym: well... who's the owner?
<mamece2> jack_ yes black screen white letter, BOOT ERROR
<NooBoontoo> I grant full chmod 7777 in my PC for anyone wiling to help me fix this GENIUS 450 tablet
<Odaym> root is
<jack_> mamece2: that sounds like a BIOS error to me. is this right after your bIOS splash screen?
<Odaym> and the directory has nothing inside
<Simisu> oh... well it won't be here on this computer because i didn't use this one to install ubuntu (i installed it on an external HDD)
<Simisu> using another computer
<Valkyrie> YO. =/ WHAT THE FU-
<jrib> Odaym: does it come back if you delete it?
<IdleOne> !language | Valkyrie
<ubottu> Valkyrie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Valkyrie> =/ Alright. I got Rigs Of Rods to start. But, it crashed.
<Valkyrie> Hey! I stopped myself.
<Simisu> so i do i get THIS computer to recognize it can start ubuntu and not windows?
<jack_> Simisu: try re-instaling grub onto it
<mamece2> jack_ yes, i just updated my BIOS and its the same error as before , boot error
<Odaym> i cannot type "rm -r ~" because ~ is '/home/me'
<NooBoontoo> VIA X11
<Odaym> i will do it through gui, one second
<ramnet> enclose in single quotes to stop variable expansion
<jack_> mamece2: it means your bios cannot boot from that media. its either a bios issue or hte drive is bad. since you said you can use it on the othe rmachines, im thinking its a bios issue.
<ramnet> rm '~'
<Odaym> ok ramnet
<minimec> jack_: That laptop you want to use only has a windows install on it, right?
<Simisu> Jack_ onto what? the computer or the harddrive? and how do i do that anyway?
<Valkyrie> OGRE EXCEPTION(7:InternalErrorException): Buffer data corrupted, please reload in GLHardwareVertexBuffer::unlock at OgreGLHardwareVertexBuffer.cpp (line 165)
<Valkyrie> Ri' up in there.
<minimec> jack_: sorry ;)
<jack_> Odaym: rm -rf /\~
<cjo232> jack_:  it was put in the home dir but I just gott figure out hwy it wont let me delete em in nautilus root :)
<jrib> jack_, Odaym: use rmdir with -i...
<zebra_> be
<minimec> Simisu: That laptop you want to use only has a windows install on it, right?
<Zeu5> hi all, i am having problems installing veetle. i keep getting operation not permitted error messages. http://askubuntu.com/questions/27273/install-veetle-keep-seeing-tar-mozilla-plugins-cannot-utime-operation-not-p
<gsb> Odaym: rmdir /~
<Odaym> i will try gksudo nautilus first
<jrib> jack_, Odaym: erm.  What I meant was.  Use rmdir.  If you're going to use rm, then use it with -i
<Simisu> minimec yes only windows (and hardly any space left)
<Odaym> it's gone
<Odaym> through Move to Trash
<gsb> Odaym: thats right, this way if you try delete wrong dir (read non-empty), rmdir will complain
<Simisu> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Eighteens> yesterday i was complaining that my 10.04 installation had slow internet and the solution i found was rather unusual, can someone help me figure this out. The problem was that whenever i launched any browser it would take for ever to load any website, sites were timing out before making connection, and speedtest.net (When i finally got it to load) reported .5mbps to 1.5mbps down, and like 3mbps up, however on this same machine in an
<Eighteens> so what i found out was that if i click the mouse on the dialog border where the title of the browser is, and shake it vigorously, then the sites wouldnt time out
<minimec> Simisu: So you need to tell your BIOS that there are also alternate disks to boot from. On my laptop this is an option in the BIOS (I told you). DOn't mess around with 'mbr'. Again I think you should check your BIOS for 'alternate boot options'
<jrib> Eighteens: coincidence
<Simisu> minimec and that would appear somewhere alse then the BOOT list?
<Eighteens> i'm not making this up, i have to actually shake the screen of all the apps to get them to respond to commands
<rafael> propobly is a frimware
<rafael> *firmware
<ruan> im having a minor problem with minecraft, when i click then the mouse appears for a split second
<minimec> Simisu: Again I don't know what you mean with BOOt list.
<vocx> Eighteens, incredible story, literally.
<minimec> Simisu: maybe we talk about the same thing...
<Gnea> Eighteens: did you build the computer yourself?
<erUSUL> Eighteens: maybe some problems with interrupts ?
<gsb> Eighteens: may be some bug gets stuck in software which gets un-stuck upon shaking
<Zeu5> hi all, i am having problems installing veetle. i keep getting operation not permitted error messages. http://askubuntu.com/questions/27273/install-veetle-keep-seeing-tar-mozilla-plugins-cannot-utime-operation-not-p
<Simisu> minimec i think we are talking about the same thing :O( and i tried that already...
<jack_> why does sudo check name resolution? 'sudo: unable to resolve host jack-desktop'
<srisimil> I am unable to play sound on Ubuntu. Can someone help me?
<minimec> Simisu: I am not sure. Did you manually add the external HD as 'installed' harddrive? In my eyes this is wrong. You need the boot from USB option or so.
<BluesKaj>  Zeu5 , what's veetle?"
<billmania> jack_: sudo needs to determine upon which host sudo is running, in order to determine your permission.
<gsb> jack_: i think your /etc/hosts doesn't have a loopback entry
<jack_> bilig: gotcha
<Zeu5> BluesKaj: www.veetle.com
<jack_> gsb: i know what my issue is. my resolv.conf is p ointing to the wrong nameserver, however, i cannot edit it cos jack-desktop is not resolving apparently. :P
<jack_> gsb: also, you're right. i do not have the entry in my hosts file
<mamece2> jack_ i used unebootin to make a harddrive booteable, then i choose in the bios to boot from it , and i got the same error, boot error and then windows start
<Eighteens> i can sit there and if i do nothing at all, it takes forever for websites to respond... but the second i get frustrated and grab that ol title bar and give him a shake, the darn thing just comes to life
<gsb> jack_: then boot into single user mode and edit files
<jack_> gsb: i fixed it
<jack_> su works fine
<srisimil> the output of lspci | grep audio is "00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)" but aplay -l says "aplay: device_list:235: no soundcards found..."
<minimec> Zeu5: You need to set the 'execution bit' for the installer file. In the filemanager --> properties of the file.
<Zeu5> minimec: already did
<gsb> jack_: means you have your root account enabled
<jack_> Eighteens: are you sure you're using a PC and not an etch-a-sketch?
<Zpix> HELLO ALL
<jack_> gsb: yes. i do
<Kranix> How to install sun java in 10.10?
<erUSUL> !java | Kranix
<ubottu> Kranix: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<minimec> Are you on a console? Then ./veetle-'yourversion'
<Eighteens> so basicly i have to shake all the title bars in all the apps that use the internet if i want them to respond quickly, and i've used 10.04 before and never noticed this bug
<jack_> Eighteens: that sounds very odd.
<Kranix> I tried that, but I can't find it in the repos and I have the partner repos enabled.
<Zpix> I'm Iranian and I have to use proxy setting when I'm using facebook my os is ubuntu and antifilter in Your freedom, please tell me can anyone know where I am? and which ISP i'm using?
<gaelfx>  /who zpix
<gaelfx> haha
<gsb> Eighteens: as a test, send a signal to apps using kill/killall and see if it works too
<Kranix> Zpix, are you using google translate to type that?
<Zpix> Kranix: to type what?
<khrm> Zpix: Your location is being shown as Germany
<Kranix> <Zpix> I'm Iranian and I have to use proxy setting when I'm using facebook my os is ubuntu and antifilter in Your freedom, please tell me can anyone know where I am? and which ISP i'm using?
<Kranix> That
<Simisu> i installed the lates ubuntu 10.10 am i running grub or grub2?
<Eighteens> jack_ thats funny, and no i'm not making this up
<erUSUL> Simisu: grub2
<Simisu> thanks
<kylek14>  hey  everyone, I have a sort  of noobish question
<Zpix> Kranix: no I dont use google translate
<minimec> Zeu5: sudo -i , then ./veetle-'yourversion'
<jack_> Eighteens: could it be that your desktop is not refreshign until you move your mouse so it appears to hang?
<Kranix> Okay, the grammar, made me think so
<LjL> Zpix: your IP is 109.162.212.242, but i don't know what country that corresponds to. if you google it, it seems to be related to the arabic world
<jack_> kylek14: sounds exciting. i cant wait for hte question!
<Eighteens> oh yes
<srisimil> somebody please help....no sound on Ubuntu 10.10
<Eighteens> i think that is the issue
<erUSUL> my crappy script tells me is a china ip
<jack_> Eighteens: what kind of video drivers are you using?
<Zpix> LjL: I mean can some one find where I am ?
<gaelfx> chinese ip would be me
<LjL> Zpix: i can't, but yes, probably
<wtbtr> is it possible to set the size of the filesystems memory cache?
<Zeu5> minimec: You are running this script as root. Veetle recommends against installing
<Zeu5> on the superuser account. We suggest you press <Control-C> now and reinstall
<Zeu5> on the user account you typically use to run Firefox or Mozilla.
<Zeu5> Press <ENTER> to continue installing anyway as root.
<FloodBot2> Zeu5: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<khrm> Zpix: Is your ISP DATAK Internet Engineering, Inc
<erUSUL> wtbtr: no; filechahe is managed by the kernel
<minimec> Zeu5: So don't install as root ;)
<Zeu5> minimec: u told me to use sudo -i
<erUSUL> wtbtr: you can tweak the algos it uses swapines and other knobs in /proc/sys/vm/
<vooze> Hey.. i was wondering.. is there no way to use use "left over keys" such as the windows key etc. on the keyboard ??.. there is 2-3 keys i cant bind to anything..
<wtbtr> erUSUL, I am considering buying a small laptop with 8GB memory, and I want to know if that can be used to make the system snappy?
<ruan> windows key does do things
<MysterX> my Xwindows (gnome) gdm doesn't start any more where can i find the error log to find what's his problem?
<erUSUL> wtbtr: the more ram the better
<ruan> eg. windows key + m inverts colours
<minimec> Zeu5: I installed it once on my laptop. Don't remeber if I had to be root.
<wtbtr> erUSUL, I'm considering not using any swap. I want to store frequently used disk pages in memory for fast access.
<Zeu5> minimec: okie. so what now?
<erUSUL> wtbtr: that's done by the kernel automatically
<vooze> ruan oh, is that what they call "super" ?
<Kranix> Yep.
<researcher1> how can I change the boot order in a dual boot (XP & Ubuntu)
<Eighteens> jack i have to look, it's a radeon video driver
<gaelfx> researcher1: in the grub menu, change the default
 * 13WAA6LW9 ñêîðî áóäó: Gone away for now
<wtbtr> erUSUL, my desktop seems not to fully utillize its 4GB.
<researcher1> gaelfx: how do I edit that?
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<minimec> Zeu5: I guess you did not set the execution bit correctly. I still have the file on that machine and ./veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh launchaes the installer
<IdleOne> !away > 13WAA6LW9
<ubottu> 13WAA6LW9, please see my private message
<tonsofpcs> so how do I hide the ribbon in Maverick netbook?
<tonsofpcs> "launcher"
<Zeu5> minimec: i think u are mistaken
<Simisu> ah, i think i get it... so the grub2 goes on the computer harddrive to control first the boot menu, which means that grub is not where my ubuntu IS (on another HDD) so i have to install grub2 separately on this computer also in order to access my ubuntu os on the external HDD right? how do i install grub2 on this computer?
<gaelfx> researcher1: should be somewhere in here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Zeu5> minimec: the instaler does work. its the installation that did not work
<kylek14> @ Jack_:  I burned a live CD and was wondering if I could save  add–ons/files to an external hard drive. Basically  run  maverick  from the live CD and save everything else on  the external hard drive.  Is it possible?
<erUSUL> wtbtr: mine does have only 70 MB free and 1.5 GiB cached ( i have 3 GiB )
<jack_> Simath: the BIOS looks at the boot drives MBR to see how to boot hte OS.
<minimec> Zeu5: Definitly not. Why today all the people think I am wrong. Fact is I got a working veetle and you don't... ;)
<Kranix> !ot |wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wtbtr> erUSUL, no wait, apparently it uses 0.5GB for buffer/cache.
<erUSUL> wtbtr: check what free -m says
<jack_> kylek14: that sounds possible.
<erUSUL> wtbtr: -/+ buffers/cache:       1368       1647
<wildc4rd> lol kranix
<erUSUL> wtbtr: you are not touching many files
<jack_> Simath: so if you installed on anothe rmachine, and it put the mbr ont he local disk, you wont be able to boot on another computer
<Zeu5> minimec: i did not say you got it wrong in installing your veetle
<Kranix> Well, that "evening all" was kinda OT
<jack_> also, if you point to the drive it wont have a bootloader and will probably defualt to local disk
<wtbtr> erUSUL, that may be true. I have a minimal install
<Zeu5> minimec: wat i said got misinterpreted my bad
<wtbtr> -/+ buffers/cache:        494       3532
<erUSUL> wtbtr: well if you do not have many things to be cached then...
<IdleOne> Kranix: We don't toss !ot to people for saying hello :)
<Simisu> Jack_ so that's exactly my problem... will installing grub2 alone on this machine make it possible to boot from this computer?
<Kranix> Lol
<wtbtr> erUSUL, but I want to need 8GB :-P
<jack_> Simisu: it should. you could also install the external drive's MBR and then point the bios to it. that shoud fix the issue
<jack_> wtbtr: whats the total memory reported by free?
<wtbtr> erUSUL, thought about using protectfs or something similar. Hoped there was a pure caching fs.
<wtbtr> Mem:          4026       2087       1939          0         83       1509
<jack_> you only have 4gb
<gsfai> How can i kill a Zombie process?
<Simisu> Jack_ so how do i do that (either install the mbr of my external drive or install grub2 on my machine)?>? thanks in advance
<erUSUL> wtbtr: you can use som ram block device and use it as swap?
<jack_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Fuchs> gsfai: you can't
<jack_> ^
<erUSUL> gsfai: most of the time you can't
<Fuchs> gsfai: you can send sighup to it's parent, or kill it's parent
<mamece2> erusul can u help me install ubuntu 64 bit? i have a flash memory that keeps showing me BOOT ERROR
<gsfai> its parent is init..
<Fuchs> gsfai: in order to find out which process the parent is, you can use pstree
<jack_> gsfai: reboot.
<wtbtr> I am reporting memory from my 4GB desktop but I'm considering getting a 8GB netbook
<gaelfx> researcher1: arounf the configuring grub 2 section
<kylek14> @Jack_:  could I  put /usr  to  the external hard drive to be able to use any version of Ubuntu?
<gsfai> that doesnt even make sense, why would a zombie process take 99% CPU?
<jack_> wtbtr: ok, so on your 8gb netbook it wills how 8gb and probably use 100% of that depending on how much you use the disk
<erUSUL> mamece2: never used usb to install... what tool did you used to build the usb key? unetbootin ?
<Simisu> THANKS EVERYONE
<ActionParsnip> gsfai: weird, what's its name?
<eject_ck> hi all
<jack_> kylek14: i dont know what that means but i dont know what kind of stuff that may break :)
<researcher1> gaelfx: ok
<gsfai> ActionParsnip: its ktorrent now
<wtbtr> jack, right. I'm slowly understanding this.
<mamece2> erusul unebootin, it worked to boot in my laptop, but doesnt work in my desktop
<gsfai> also happened with transmission, and vuze, and every other torrent client i tried
<jack_> wtbtr: linuxatemyram.com
<jack_> wtbtr: http://linuxatemyram.com
<jack_> not sure which one links
<gsfai> they all hang, and when i try to kill them, they go zombie, on do_exit channel
<qwerty1> hey there
<ActionParsnip> gsfai: kill it dead, or kill the parent
<gsfai> ActionParsnip: impossible to kill init
<erUSUL> mamece2: bios supports booting from usb? is the order set right in the bios?
<ActionParsnip> wtbtr: 4Gb is plenty for linux. I suggest you set vm.swappiness to 0
<gsfai> kill it dead??
<ActionParsnip> gsfai: guess its a reboot then
<gsfai> pff
<jack_> ActionParsnip: why would you suggest that? Heh
<qwerty1> can i pick someones brain for a second...should be a yes or no answer i would assume
<mamece2> erusul yes i hit F4 and then i choose boot from kingstoon key , and then black screen and the message BOOT ERROR
<jack_> ActionParsnip: why not just do a swapoff?
<wtbtr> ActionParsnip, I don't use swap. I have an usb system disk.
<gsfai> how can something get stuck like that?
<delinquentme> anyone have an idea what channel i'd go to to discuss TCP data ??
<gsfai> kernel bug?
<gsfai> delinquentme: i guess ##networking
<IdleOne> !ask | qwerty1
<ubottu> qwerty1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gsfai> or something
<jack_> gsfai: i doubt it. probably memory issues.
<eject_ck> I need to stream line1 input (which is analog signal from my radio) to icecast with darkice. Trying to figure what device should I use in darkice config. I have no /dev/dsp0 in my system. But I'm able to config sound with alsamixer and i'm able to listen mp3s with mpg123.
<erUSUL> gsfai: failed system call; serious i/o error. also killing with -9 is a bad idea
<MysterX> can someone help me.. my xorg.0.log tels me that hey cannot load module nvidea.. now gnome doesn't start...
<ActionParsnip> jack_: because swapoff will remove the option of swap, if swap is needed then it will be used but only if necessary
<eject_ck> root@eject:~# uname -a
<eject_ck> Linux eject 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:48 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<erUSUL> mamece2: really dunno what can be
<Bodsda> Hi - I am trying to set up hamachi - It has created a ham0 interface and given me an IP, which I can ping - but when I attempt to ping someone else on my hamachi vpn via their hamachi interface IP, I get 'ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted' - anyone got any ideas what might be wrong?
<gsfai> erUSUL: its probably an i/o error, since transmission hangs when 'allocating disk space'
<mamece2> erusul :(!
<gsfai> but it happens every time
<erUSUL> MysterX: how did you installed the nv drivers?
<ActionParsnip> wtbtr: if you have no swap space then you'll be fine
<jack_> gsfai: get a nwe harddisk :P
<erUSUL> gsfai: check logs? is the disk daying?
<eject_ck> Bodsda, check u r firewall rules
<jack_> ActionParsnip: why would you suggest 0 swappiness instead of swapoff?
<gsfai> dmesg or syslog?
<jack_> gsfai: could it be that your disk is full?
<Bodsda> eject_ck: I have run    sudo ufw disable
<erUSUL> gsfai: both
<wtbtr> awsome! linuxatemyram tells me what I want to hear :D
<erUSUL> gsfai: dmesg first
<qwerty1> i have ubuntu 10.10 and wifi doesnt work..after some research ive found that i need to install 10.04 and do some installing and reinstalling of some items...if i put 10.04 on the computer will it overwrite 10.10 and will i have 3 OS with windows being the 3rd?
<MysterX> erUSUL: it works with the latest nv drivers
<eject_ck> Bodsda: iptables -F
<gsfai> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on -- /dev/sda6             43256112  27105708  13953116  67% /
<ActionParsnip> jack_: if you have swap space and use swapoff, the swap will NEVR be used. If you set swappiness to 0 then when the ram is completely full, the swap will be used
<eject_ck> Bodsda: check what do you have first
<researcher1> to change default boor order do I have to change this line in grub file "GRUB_DEFAULT=0"?
<jack_> ActionParsnip: i think if your ram is completely full you have other issues. haha
<gsfai> and what am i supposed to look for? "I/O" ?
<ChogyDan> qwerty1: what card?  what research did you find?
<MysterX> but is changed xorg.conf  bit and i think there is a problem..
<erUSUL> MysterX: i did not asked that; i asked how did you installed those drivers
<eject_ck> Bodsda: iptables -L
<qwerty1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1424280  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10283164&postcount=12
<erUSUL> gsfai: « dmesg | grep -i ata »
<qwerty1> its a intel 5 card?
<eject_ck> Can someone help with audio ?
<vega-> is it supported to upgrade a desktop release with do-release-upgrade ?
<MysterX> erUSUL: i downloaded the drivers from the nvidia site and installed them...
<ActionParsnip> jack_: if you are working with huge imges of 6Gb, you will need it if you only have 4Gb RAM, won't you?
<echo_mirage> how can i hide the menu of the bash terminal by default?
<ChogyDan> qwerty1: did you try the second lnk stuff?
<erUSUL> MysterX: well that explains... everytime there is a kernel or xorg upgrade you have to reinstall the drivers
<gsfai> no errors reported on either dmesg or syslog
<ghufran> hi. i am sick of wireless not working reliably. it connects sometimes and other times it just wont. i have to restart the computer and it intermittently works. the wireless is always disabled at start up so i also have to enable it first ..
<qwerty1> not yet..ive gotta put 10.04 on the computer it appears
<gsfai> rebooting -- the pc is burning in flames
<ghufran> using 9.1
<ChogyDan> qwerty1: where does it say that?
<ActionParsnip> Can someone running LXDE please right click panel -> panel settings. Advanced tab   and tell me what is written in the file manager setting please
<qwerty1> the second link
<MysterX> erUSUL:
<MysterX> erUSUL: .. hmm ok.. i will try that
<King-C> Hi everyone
<qwerty1> says to revert to older one
<King-C> I need some help with a flip-flop USB device
<Bodsda> eject_ck: well, that stopped me from being able to ping anything and dropped my network :) reconnected and now I can ping things and myself, but still not another machine on the hamachi vpn
<ChogyDan> qwerty1: the FIXED!! FIXES...etc link?
<qwerty1> yes
<wedwo-> researcher1, get StartUp-Manager from Synaptic and use it to reset boot order
<qwerty1> ive never used ubuntu before...thought i would give it a shot
<eject_ck> you are trying to ping on gateway or from internal network ?
<exutux> ActionParsnip: i don't have advanced settings there
<researcher1> wedwo- ok
<Bodsda> eject_ck: internal network
<eject_ck> check on your peer ham interface with tcpdump
<researcher1> le tme try
<ActionParsnip> exutux: the advanced tab, on the right?
<eject_ck> did you set routing ?
<eject_ck> this is my system config http://pastebin.com/LqwA8v69
<exutux> ActionParsnip: pcmanfm %s
<ChogyDan> qwerty1: maybe he is saying a previous maverick kernel
<ActionParsnip> exutux: thanks dude :)
<King-C> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with usb_modeswitch
<exutux> ActionParsnip: np
<eject_ck> can someone help me to figure why I have no dsp in my system
<King-C> carl@carl-laptop:~$ usb_modeswitch -p 12d1:1408
<King-C> No default vendor/product ID given. Aborting.
<King-C> What am I doing wrong here?
<qwerty1> so youre saying to try it and see if it works/
<MysterX> erUSUL: i run the installer as we speak and tells me that there is already a driver installed... that doesn't matter?
<Guest39862> hi friends
<ghufran> i am looking into ndisgtk but i dont know how to find make and model of my wireless .. anyone?
<ChogyDan> qwerty1: btw, have you tried linux-backports-modules?  I thought broadcom went open source
<erUSUL> MysterX: tell it to procceed anyway
<basy> I am looking for fortunes like [ubuntu-server-tips, debian-hints] contains console tips, anybody know some more ???
<eject_ck> Bodsda: can you describe your setup ?
<qwerty1> i have not...wouldnt know where to look
<Guest39862> I am new to UBUNTU..can any one tell me how to make my computer secure against internet threats...
<MysterX> erUSUL: I have my doubts... whe shall see. ;)
<King-C> You don't have to
<mamece2> erusul i tryed to install it from windows but it start downloading a torrent with the image, the same that i already got!
<King-C> It's GNU/Linux dude.
<King-C> More or less unhackable.
<qwerty1> whats difficult is without a internet link i cant download anything
<ChogyDan> qwerty1: what are you on now?
<tonsofpcs> how do I kill the unity side-bar launcher?  is there a way to make it not even start?  It's really a waste of screen real-estate on my netbook.
<qwerty1> windows 7
<erUSUL> mamece2: i do not recommend wubi instals ...
<King-C> Guest39862: You don't have to. It's Linux, the most secure OS going.
<King-C> Guest39862: With a router NAT firewall enabled, you're totally secure.
<Bodsda> eject_ck: I cant ping myself again, operation not permitted - tcpdump of that interface gives nothing because I cant ping myself - setup is two PC's on the same network, one ethernet one wifi, both ubuntu, hamachi installed and connected to a vpn created through hamachi
<pvh_sa> hey there i got a 64 bit linux install that needs to run 32 bit binaries, but they are not even recognised as executables, what do i need to do to be able to run 32 bit binaries?
<Cradam> hi my installer has been doing the same thing for the past 29 mins
<ChogyDan> qwerty1: try this package: linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<erUSUL> pvh_sa: install ia32libs and realted packages
<erUSUL> !find ia32
<ubottu> Found: grub-efi-ia32, lsb-core, lsb-cxx, lsb-desktop, lsb-graphics
<Guest39862> ohh thanks bro.....
<eject_ck> Bodsda: do you have admin permissions on that hosts ?
<pvh_sa> thanks erUSUL
<ChogyDan> !offline > qwerty1 (use ubottus advice to download it from windows 7)
<ubottu> qwerty1, please see my private message
<Bodsda> eject_ck: logged in as root on both
<Guest39862> but can i get any spyware from net??
<MysterX> erUSUL: Gnome runs ageain... thanks for that... but i think my change in xorg.conf is gone...
<qwerty1> i will check it ChogyDan
<King-C> Guest39862: It's extremely unlikely.
<IdleOne> !security > Guest39862
<ubottu> Guest39862, please see my private message
<qwerty1> thanks for the info
<erUSUL> !yay | MysterX
<ubottu> MysterX: Glad you made it! :-)
<King-C> Guest39862: Windows is the target of most malware.
<basy> I am looking for fortunes like [ubuntu-server-tips, debian-hints] contains console tips, anybody know some more ???
<Jonii^> I need help
<Jonii^> I forgot password to my Ubuntu
<Cradam> hi my installer has been doing the same thing for the past 29 mins can anyone help, i am installing off of usb it is doing ubuntu CRON[20807]
<Jonii^> Is there anything I can do?
<billmania> Jonii^: Yes. Boot the computer in single user mode.
<eject_ck> Jonii^: reboot
<Guest39862> yaa i understand..but can they see my passwords by chance..if I save them on particular webpages??
<ChogyDan> qwerty1: actually, the website fails a little, do you know the kernel version?
<qwerty1> not sure
<Jonii^> "Single user mode"?
<qwerty1> this looks chinese to me
<qwerty1> lol
 * murphy ÿ ñíîâà òóò!.
<ruan> Guest39862: saved passwords are encrypted
<MysterX> erUSUL: thanks :D ... i am trying to get my HD movies run smooth... when i run them my processor is getting 100%.. so i have to make a change in xorg.conf.. option "NoFlip" "1" <-- is see this in my screen section now..
<Jonii^> What's that, and how does it help?
<qwerty1> im a noob noob at ubuntu
<erUSUL> MysterX: never used that option...
<ChogyDan> qwerty1:   :)   ok, do you know if you installed 64bit or 32 bit?
<Cradam> i guess noone can
<qwerty1> 32
<qwerty1> heard it was better for some reason
<Guacamayo> Banshee: Train by Goldfrapp on Black Cherry (4:11)
<ChogyDan> qwerty1: http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/?repo=Maverick&arch=i386&package=linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic&have=ubuntu-desktop
<ruan> ubottu..has its own website?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jonii^> Also, my Ubuntu installation was 32bit, though my Windows was preinstalled to 64bit. What went wrong?
<ChogyDan> qwerty1: get the 1st, third and fourth links, you don't need the second one
<Cradam> this channel is too busy for its own good
<ruan> Cradam: its not always busy
<Guest39862> ok so ..u mean if i do my online banking on UBUNTU 10.10 right out of the box,without out configuring forewall or anything??Is it safe to do that??
<qwerty1> ok...
<erUSUL> !ufw | Guest39862
<ubottu> Guest39862: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<King-C> Guest39862: Pretty much.
<MysterX> erUSUL: it's just not stable.. because my mouse is freezing sometimes and my movies keep playing on 100% cpu.. thats @$%%^^
<BluesKaj> Guest39862, you' may get spyware from sites on a windows machine that's connected to your network, which is unlikely or a windows partition on the same pc with ubuntu...99.9999% of malware is written to run on ms-windows
<qwerty1> then i?
<qwerty1> burn those to a disc?
<ruan> what about XSS exploits?
<Cradam> Guest39862: there is nothing to worry about with spyware is all you need to know
<Cradam> you dont need to know about the science
<qwerty1> sorry for the stupidity
<erUSUL> ruan: that will work; browsers are all alike
<ChogyDan> qwerty1: whatever you need to do to transfer it over to the ubuntu install
<qwerty1> ok...let me ponder on that
<SudoKing> i currently have 32-bit ubuntu, I want to upgrade to 64-bit, will my partitioned /home still work?
<ruan> erUSUL: i know firefox has noscript that blocks xss
<erUSUL> SudoKing: yes
<Guest39862> Ohhh I got you guys...I've installed GUFW and enabled this firewall...Is this ok..
<Cradam> yay my favourite song. english man in new york
<Cradam> im a legal alien :D
<ChogyDan> qwerty1: you could email the files to yourself,
<King-C> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble with usb_modeswitch
<mamece2> erusul is there another program or way to make a usb flash memory booteable?
<BluesKaj> !firewall | Guest39862
<ubottu> Guest39862: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<qwerty1> yeah...im just trying to figure out how im gonna get them to ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !virus | Guest39862
<ubottu> Guest39862: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<erUSUL> mamece2: ubuntu comes with a usb memory creator
<Jonii^> So, how can I get my Ubuntu back?
<MysterX> grrr... has someone any idea to get 1080p movies play smooth (not a 100% cpu..)
<erUSUL> Jonii^: why? where di it go ?
<Jonii^> erUSUL, forgot my password
<Guest39862> Thanks..ubottu..I.ve installed GUFW..
<Jonii^> System has just one user, me
<erUSUL> !lostpassword | Jonii^
<ubottu> Jonii^: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<qwerty1> ChogyDan  do you think i could drop those in my external hard drive..reboot to ubuntu and try to bring out of the external hard drive?
<mamece2> erusul how its called?
<BluesKaj> Guest39862, I misworded my post , I didn't mean to imply that ubuntu can get malware from windows
<wtbtr> is there good support for intel integrated graphics of i3 processors on ubuntu?
<Cradam> is there a way to cancel my ubuntu install?
 * 13WAA6LW9 ñêîðî áóäó: Gone away for now
 * murphy ÿ ñíîâà òóò!.
<Guest39862> BluesKaj,no probs..I got what you mean..Thanks
<oCean> !afk > murphy
<ubottu> murphy, please see my private message
<mamece2> erusul whats the name of the usb memory creator that comes with ubuntu?
<vega-> is it supported to upgrade a desktop release with do-release-upgrade ?
<ubumanux> irc://irc.darksin.it/atl_revenge
<erUSUL> mamece2: System>Administration>usb creator
<Cradam> !afk
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<oCean> Cradam: you can /msg ubottu for private factoids
<mamece2> erusul the problem is that i got windows xp in this desktop , i want my other HD to be ubuntu 64 bit
<qwerty1> thanks ChogyDan....let me see if i can do this
<qwerty1> thanks for your time
<ruan> just a small note: if you emulate windows (wine, etc) you can still get malware on the emulator
<chang-li> hi, i am able to disable automount > nautilus.
<Jonii^> Other thing: My windows seems to be 64bit, and my Ubuntu 32bit. What went wrong?
<King-C> But it can't hijack stuff from inside Linux
<King-C> Jonii^: You's installed the wrong version pal
<King-C> Doesnt really matter unless you have more than 4GB of ram
<chang-li> Hi, sorry, I want to disable viewing the usb detected device in nautilus.
<Jonii^> King-C, it doesn't?
<stevecam> is there some sort of assisted recovery utility for ubuntu?
<MysterX> grrr... has someone any idea to get 1080p movies play smooth (not a 100% cpu..)
<ruan> yeah
<Cradam> MysterX: a better processor
<stevecam> ruan, was that directed towards me?
<ruan> stevecam: theres rescue mode and livecd, but rescue is a terminal
<MysterX> Cradam: haha youre funny
<ruan> afaik
<King-C> MysterX: Install your proprietary graphics card
<Cradam> no im not my dad has no problems with his quad core
<King-C> MysterX: Disable desktop effects.
<MysterX> King-C: what do you mean by proprietary graphic card?
<stevecam> ruan, is it on the CLI cd only?
<King-C> MysterX: Driver. System-administration-hardware drivers
<Cradam> he means install your graphics card driver MysterX
<King-C> Do you have a graphics card?
<ruan> stevecam: livecd has a GUI
<lahwran> MysterX: he means like the opposite of my graphics card, my graphics card is from the nvidia open source line
<MysterX> King-C: ah i see yes i've got one Geforche8500 and installed my drivers from the nvidea site
<ruan> stevecam: and rescue mode is bootable from grub
<lahwran> network-manager's applet has been goofing up on me, when I hover it doesn't tell me current status and when I click on the menu nothing appears to have any effect
<King-C> MysterX: Ok. Rightclick your desktop, change destop background, visual effects, none
<King-C> Then try playing your video
<lahwran> for instance, I can't change networks by clicking on the menu item - anyone had this happen or have suggestions for troubleshooting?
<Cradam> is there a way to cancel the install?
<ruan> Cradam: which install?
<Cradam> ubuntu
<stevecam> ruan, there is a recovery mode on the hard drive, but that doesnt work either
<Cradam> 1010
<rtdos> i lost my network device (eth0) how do i reinstall or reconfigure the drivers?
<rtdos> yes, i ran ifconfig eth0 and it says device does not exist.
<drc> chang-li: open nautilus  Edit>Preferences>Media  check Never Prompt
<erUSUL> rtdos: what nic do you have?
<stevecam> i have the install cd and there is no boot menu coming up for a grub, grub doesnt work on cd's
<MysterX> King-C: done what you told but still 100%
<rtdos> not sure.
<erUSUL> rtdos: lspci | grep -i net
<rtdos> ok hold on erusul
<Cradam> MysterX: what are your system specs?
<Arachon> Hey folks, I'm noticing that my network speed is a *lot* slower when I'm on my laptop's battery, than when it's charged... Any ideas why? I'm fairly certain I didn't have this problem in 10.4
<MysterX> i've got a Asus m3n78-vm with a quad core processor..
<King-C> MysterX: An 8500 is a pretty old, weak graphics card. It simply mightn't be able to do 1080p. It depends on the codec they're using too. If it's h264 you're probably bunched
<chang-li> drc, thanks, but did that. devices are not automounting. problem is, they are displayed in left side of nautilus or on toolbar- though notmounted. If i click them they will mount under.media.uuid...
<MysterX> King-C: but it works undr vista
<annath>  Okay, I have a question... I modified my .bashrc to add colors to my command line and now every time I type a long command that has to wrap, it wraps onto the same line and starts overwriting the text already there. o-O I modified the PS1 line slightly, but just to add colors.
<King-C> MysterX: I haven't followed this story for a while, but I seem to remember reading something once about Linux being unable to do hardware accelerated H264 playback.
<King-C> MysterX: What player are you using?
<rtdos> erUSUL: here is what i got: 02:00.0 attansic tech corp L2 100 MBIT ethernet (rev a0)
<MysterX> totem or XBMC
<ikonia> annath: unmodify it, see what happens
<MysterX> both same problem
<Cradam> try vlc
<Cradam> its what my dad uses
<King-C> True, VLC uses different decoders
<MysterX> Cradam: nice idea... i will try that
<rtdos> erUSUL: shouldn't i already have the drivers in my cache and just need to reinitialize them?
<MysterX> ok ok .. i will do that hang on :D
<stevecam> ruan, is there some sort of recovery that i can run from the cd?
<ruan> stevecam: it depends how you're trying to recover, but yes, you can run ubuntu itself off the cd
<erUSUL> rtdos: it loks like the driver is atl2
<chang-li> what program is using detected drives (usb) then making available to automount under media with uuid? I want to always mount manually in a different directory with different options.
<erUSUL> rtdos: sudo modprobe atl2
<rtdos> ok gimme a sec erUSUL
<erUSUL> chang-li: udisks + udev
<annath> it definitely works with an unmodified .bashrc... could anyone pick out what I messed up in the PS1 to cause that? It's slightly confusing since I barely modified it
<chang-li> erUSUL, should i just uninstall those programs, or edit configs.
<ugmg> hi, any remeber the name of this package  ubuntu-extra-somthing
<erUSUL> chang-li: really dunno; you can not get rid of udev is used for much more that just that
<bastidraZor> ugmg: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<erUSUL> ugmg: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MysterX> hmm VLC is using 95-100% where totem&XBMC are using 100+%
<sacarlson> chang-li:  I would assume any disk with a uuid could be mounted at boot with changes in /etc/fstab
<ugmg> thanks :)
<erUSUL> annath: in #bash you will get more help
<annath> ok, I'll try there
<erUSUL> rtdos: did eth0 appeared again?
<chang-li> sacarlson, I dont want to use fstab. want to mount a device listed via dmesg manually.
<eross> how do i change my refresh rate from 60 to 70
<ruan> eross: system > preferences > monitor
<sacarlson> chang-li: you can use a script to mount it if you like
<chang-li> I willlook into udisks.
<ruan> monitors*
<fedora_newb> I have ubuntu installed on an external usb drive. Usually while on justin.tv watching videos, the hard drive seems to lock up, freezing up the system. Any idea how to fix this?
<eross> ok it gave me choice - vendor graphics which is nvidia settings panel, other was unsupporteed graphics driver
<mycosys> is it a wd green fedora_newb?
<MysterX> King-C: VLC is using 95% -100% cpu ...
<chang-li> sacarlson, thanks, but no scripts are needed. must mount manually from terminal.
<ruan> nvidia settings panel
<King-C> MysterX: OK, how powerful is your CPU
<fedora_newb> mycosys, I don't think so, its a cheapo brand that came with the external bay.
<stevecam> ruan, my linux system boots into a busybox, it appears to not be able to find the appropriate mount points
<eject_ck> what sound device should I use to stream line input ?
<eross> right, i cant change hz there right?
<boota2> Please point me to channel about version control systems.
<sacarlson> chang-li: well to me using a script is the same as doing from a terminal without as much typing
<mycosys> wd green is pretty cheap
<boota2> Like svn or git.
<fedora_newb> mycosys, its not
<MysterX> King-C: where can i see that?
<mycosys> check - if it is a wd green inside - disable intellipark
<fedora_newb> mycosys, can i go ahead and disable it anyways to see if it helps?
<mycosys> how is only on wd greens
<sacarlson> chang-li: my memory isn't big enuf to remember things as good as you
<MysterX> King-C: AMD Phenom(tm) 9500 Quad-core
<mycosys> is a nuisance on linux
<maarten_> hihi
<mycosys> hihi
<fedora_newb> mycosys?
<ruan> boota2: you can try #svn , but im not sure if its active enough
<mc1> Morning! Anybody can help me with this: I upgraded from Jaunty to Maverick. In this process I lost proprietary display drivers and thus the ability to have 3D and desktop effects and certain windows games I play on Wine and no screen-savers either. The upgrade was through Internet download.
<King-C> MysterX: That should be fine. Your video must be H264. That's very intense to decode
<maarten_> morning? it's 18h00 over here
<mycosys> fedora_newb - is only on wb greens - but most cheap externals i have seen have had wd greens in em
<chang-li> sacarlson, true, i could write a small script using variables. however i still have to find out how to stop nautilus and mounmanager from displaying detected devices.
<ruan> 19h18 here
<MysterX> King-C: Too bad that linux has problem with it.. where MS Vista running smooth..
<maarten_> i'm very new here, i'm trying to install aircrack, but after i installed it, i can't find it anywere
<mycosys> fedora newb another thng to do is look at dmesg if it recovers afterward -
<jeeves_moss> what is the syntax for mv to move files >1K?
<King-C> MysterX: It's because H264 is a proprietary codec. They don't give out the necessary information to integrate those decoders into Linux drivers.
<rtdos> erUSUL - i got a cannot find module error
<King-C> Or the proprietary drivers don't have them
<erkan^> hello, who have experience with lekhonee-gnome? i have problem with lekhonee-gnome , that can not install . My OS is Ubuntu 10.10
<King-C> Because the makers are lazy
<erUSUL> rtdos: find /lib/modules/ -name "*atl*"
<eross> how do i increase to 75hz with nvidia card, my monitor supports it. stuck at 60hz
<chang-li> erUSUL, thanks , really good tip. udisks seems to be the problem, and it has configurable options. :)
<erUSUL> rtdos: is an is an l ( lucky ) not a 1 ( one ) atL2
<MysterX> So what's youre saying is that the codec must be installed with youre graphic drivers?
<erUSUL> chang-li: no problem.
<Guinness2702> mysqldump -u root --all-databases says "mysqldump: Got error: 1045: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) when trying to connect".  I have a .my.cnf with the password in.  Anybody tell me what I might be doing wrong?
<sacarlson> chang-li: well that's why I would use /etc/fstab since auto detect may try to automount if not put there.  but with a script or cli you could umount and remount to the location you want
<rtdos> ok brb erUSUL
<maarten_> i'm very new here, i'm trying to install aircrack, but after i installed it, i can't find it anywere?
<llutz> Guinness2702: mysqldump -u root --all-databases  -p
<ruan> maarten_: how did you install it?
<Guinness2702> llutz: -p prompts for password - I want to run unattended, hence setting up a .my.cnf
<erUSUL> maarten_: it is a cli program no menu entry for it probably
<maarten_> from synaptic
<chang-li> sacarlson, i know, but target device uuid is unknown and varies.
<sacarlson> chang-li: no uuid stays the same that's what it's for
<mc1> Morning! Anybody can help me with this: I upgraded from Jaunty to Maverick. In this process I lost proprietary display drivers and thus the ability to have 3D and desktop effects and certain windows games I play on Wine and no screen-savers either. The upgrade was through Internet download.
<chang-li> sardonyx, yes, but i must first disable udisks detection.
<maarten_> ok  thanks!
<sacarlson> chang-li: no you can just umount and remount
<chang-li> sacarlson, thanks i will try.
<qwerty1> ChogyDan....tried it...didnt work
<vega-> mc1: reinstall them?
<mc1> vega: sorry, reinstall what?
<vega-> mc1: the missing drivers?
<qwerty1> not sure how to install 10.04 over 10.10
<TriBlox6432> Hello.  Is there any advantage to 64-bit if I only have 3GB RAM?
<ikonia> qwerty1: you can either upgrade or do a clean install
<sacarlson> chang-li: there are always ten ways to do something even if some take longer or are slower they all may work
<ruan> TriBlox6432: not really
<ikonia> TriBlox6432: some positives and some negatives, do you feel you need 64bit ?
<mc1> how?  it was a whole upgrade from Jaunty. After that, no drivers show. Have an intel graphics card.
<qwerty1> how do i install 10.04 if 10.10 is on my computer already? i also have windows 7
<TriBlox6432> No.  I made a 64-bit USB but it won't boot.  But my 32-bit CD is fine.  So yeah.  Just checking.
<ikonia> qwerty1: oh I see you want 10.04
<qwerty1> yes
<ikonia> qwerty1: you have to do a clean install of 10.04 then
<rtdos> erUSUL: if found the following drivers in the kernal directories: atlx atl1e atl2
<sacarlson> qwerty1: what are you willing to loose?
<qwerty1> i burned 10.04 onto a disc...rebooted and it gave the option of windows or ubuntu
<qwerty1> im willing to lose 10.10
<ikonia> qwerty1: you need to boot from the CD
<vega-> mc1: don't know then why they disappeared, you did know that jaunty -> maverick upgrade was not supported?
<GeekMan> question when i run sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/*/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies    which number is the minimal frequency
<qwerty1> i did boot with the cd in but it gave no install option
<sacarlson> qwerty1: well just have it install over that partition then
<AdyLane> what is the command in Terminal to install KDE as a option at login, without making it Kubuntu?
<ikonia> qwerty1: then you didn't boot from a valid ubuntu 10.04 cd
<ikonia> qwerty1: you should get logged into an ubuntu desktop with an install icon on it
<qwerty1> when i got to the desktop it showed the disc and it had probably 8 files in it including a install file?
<GeekMan> when i use that command i get 1199999 599999  which is the minimal frequency
<ikonia> qwerty1: the desktop should have an icon on it that says "install"
<qwerty1> ok..and it shows that after i log into 10.10?
<arthur___> when i clock on places to open my home folder or any other of the folders a window pops up gnome cd master giving me choices like to burn a cd??? instead of the folder it self?
<ikonia> qwerty1: no
<multiplatinum> sometimes my system freezes, help?
<ikonia> qwerty1: it shows that when you boot from the CD
<simisu> hello everyone, so i finished installing ubuntu on my external HDD and now i want to use that drive on another computer, but for some reason the computer just logs on to windows... now i´ve reinitiated the computer and i have the livecd booted into and i can see that the external HDD dose contain the grub folder... why is it not booting grub then? or how can i install grub on my computer? thanks in advance
<erUSUL> AdyLane: sudo apt-get install kde-desktop ?
<qwerty1> ahh..i see...it didnt show it so not sure what the problem is
<Ohelig> Which drive encryption program would you all recommend
<GeekMan> simisu it needs grub on the mbr
<delemi> I am trying to use sudo rm -r to remove a directory and I keep getting an input & output error
<ikonia> qwerty1: if you don't get booted into an ubuntu desktop with an install icon, then you are not using a valid ubuntu 10.04 install CD
<simisu> GeekMan and how do i get it there then?
<ikonia> delemi: is the file on a local disk, or a USB disk ?
<arthur___> when i click on places to open my home folder or any other of the folders a window pops up gnome cd master giving me choices like to burn a cd??? instead of the folder it self?
<delemi> External
<ikonia> delemi: what file system is on it ?
<simisu> through windows or i can do it with the live cd?
<delemi> NTFS
<GeekMan> simisu sry your asking the worng man
<qwerty1> i just downloaded 10.04 from the ubuntu website...maybe it didnt copy all the files
<qwerty1> guess i need to check
<BluesKaj> erUSUL,,it's kubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> delemi: that maybe the problem them check the mount permissions
<socomm> I've dual screen setup, and I want to set one of my screens to portrait mode.
<sacarlson> simisu:  it would require something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/562593/
<socomm> Anyone have experience with this?
<qwerty1> thanks everyone for your help
<socomm> Multi-screen mixec portrait and landscape?
<simisu> so can anyone help me getting my grub onto the MBR?
<NooBoontoo> hello. I remember that Youtube videos or from anyother site, the videos stored in the tmp file, but now I can't see them there, Where else could they be?
<ikonia> !grub > simisu
<ubottu> simisu, please see my private message
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<qwerty1> im gonna go try it again
<ikonia> simisu: check out the guide ubottu has just sent you
<digirak> hi i need some help with my c compiler
<delemi> ikonia: thank you I will check it out
<simisu> ah, thanks all ill be checking
<socomm> NooBoontoo: i think that was a "bug" that was fixed recently.
<sacarlson> simisu: well if you can't read the one liner is: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda # change sda1 and sda to your choice
<digirak> is there anyway i can see the cause of a segfault
<digirak> using stack trace or whatever
<socomm> NooBoontoo: check your about::cache on firefox.
<ruan> NooBoontoo: you can also get the addon cacheviewer
<ikonia> digirak: do you know how to read a stack trace ?
<stevecam> how do i run e2fsck on the ubuntu install cd?
<Arachon> Ye gods
<GeekMan> when i use that command i get 1199999 599999  which is the minimal frequency
<simisu> sacarlson thanks ill be checking that out!
<erUSUL> stevecam: you can't
<Ara|cooking> My dad just narrowly avoided a planecrash
<ikonia> stevecam: on the install cd, or from the install CD
<Ara|cooking> o.o
<socomm> Ara|cooking: lucky!!!
<ikonia> Ara|cooking: while that's great, you may want to chat about it in #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<Arachon> Ye, sorry, I realised this was the wrong channel <.<
<stevecam> erUSUL, my ubuntu wont mount, i wanna check it for errors
<socomm> Need help setting portrait mode on Ubuntu, anyone wanna lend hand?
<jeeves_moss> erUSUL, you're in here to?!!!
<hazzarux> socomm: portrait mode?
<chang-li> erUSUL, seems udisks is not installed on karmic. must be another program similar.
<hazzarux> socomm: do you wanna turn your monitor 90°?
<MysterX> Where can is configurate that the diskdrives are directly mounted? and not when you've accessed one time?
<erUSUL> stevecam: i read it wrong ... yes you can with gparted for instance.
<socomm> hazzarux: yes sir
<digirak> ikonia: yes ideally yes
<socomm> hazzarux: specifically dual screen one portrait other landscape.
<erUSUL> chang-li: in previous versions is devicekit-disk or similar
<erUSUL> !fstab | MysterX
<ubottu> MysterX: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ikonia> digirak: you should get a file in the current working directory for most segfaults
<hazzarux> socomm: there is a rotation option in the 'monitors' setting
<ikonia> digirak: what application is sefaulting
<MysterX> Thanks erUSUL
<arthur___> when i click on places to open my home folder or any other of the folders a window pops up gnome cd master giving me choices like to burn a cd??? instead of the folder it self?
<digirak> ikonia: codelite
<erUSUL> is not core dumping disabled by default?
<digirak> ikonia: but its actually an executable
<ikonia> digirak: not familier with that application, is it from the ubuntu repos ?
<ikonia> erUSUL: don't know to be honest, didn't think so, but maybe, (my boxes don't segfault ;) )
<digirak> ikonia: i am compiling code and executing c-code
<hazzarux> socomm: you got it?
<ikonia> digirak: that's not what I asked, is the application from the ubuntu repos
<digirak> ikonia: no actually it inst the appln its my code
<digirak> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> !info codelite
<ubottu> codelite (source: codelite): Powerful and lightweight C/C++ IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0.4375~dfsg-2 (maverick), package size 3365 kB, installed size 9608 kB
<ikonia> digirak: what version/arch of ubuntu are you using ?
<arthur___> when i click on places to open my home folder or any other of the folders a window pops up gnome cd master giving me choices like to burn a cd??? instead of the folder it self?  wheree is the settings at to change it back to normal
<digirak> ikonia: 10.10
<ikonia> digirak: 32/64bit ?
<digirak> 32 bit
<socomm> hazzarux: thanks let me play with that
<digirak> ikonia: i386
<ikonia> digirak: I've not got a 32bit machine to hand, so I can't test to see if it's a generic failure, sorry
<hazzarux> socomm: aiight.
<ruan> whats a good download manager for ubuntu?
<digirak> ikonia: no is there some generic way to read the stakctrace?
<hazzarux> ruan: JDownloader is one of the best for me.
<BluesKaj> arthur___, check you cdrom drive for a blank disk
<hazzarux> ruan: otherwise you got FlashGot for Firefox.
<ikonia> digirak: it should have put a dump file in the current working directory, unless as erUSUL suggested it's disabled
<digirak> ikonia: oh ok.. will check that out
<digirak> ikonia: thanks
<GeekMan> how does one submit a bug report to ubuntu i fixed my ibookg4 fan so it runs credit not to be mine
<ikonia> !bug | GeekMan
<ubottu> GeekMan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<juniour> digirak you wann to execute c-program
<derpyderp> hey guys. I have a really serious problem with procrastination. I was wondering if there was a way i could edit my hosts file, but lock it, or have it so that to reedit it i need to boot from a ubuntu cd or something, because i dont know the password to unlock it.. thanks
<digirak> juniour: yes
<chang-li> erUSUL, no devicekit, but found discover & discover-config...might be that..
<GeekMan> thankyou ubottu who i know is not intelligent
<ikonia> derpyderp: it's owned by root, so only people in the admin group can use sudo to edit it
<ikonia> derpyderp: that's pretty secure
<juniour> digirak try this sudo aptitude install build-essential
<derpyderp> ikonia:  i am my own admin.. :(
<NooBoontoo> socom: Is it in /usr/share?
<sacarlson> GeekMan: cool hope you find a path to where it can be used
<digirak> juniour: yes done
<ikonia> derpyderp: so what's the problem ?
<NooBoontoo> socomm,  I cant finfd that, About/cache folder
<dnkbd> Looking for some one to help with wifi
<MysterX> may i ask what procrastination means?
<derpyderp> ikonia:  i need to lock it so that only some temp user or soemthing which i create a random pass on the fly which i wont remember, can edit it
<erUSUL> chang-li: DeviceKit-disks <<< mind the case
<hazzarux> derpyderp: you've forgotten your root password, I suppose?
<hazzarux> ikonia: (see above)
<ikonia> derpyderp: why do you want to do that ?
<derpyderp> ikonia:  i want it so that the only way i can edit it is by rebooting and booting into a live cd and editing the file
<juniour>  digirak give me output of this "uname -a"
<hazzarux> derpyderp: only solution is to reinstall in that case. sorry.
<ikonia> derpyderp: why do you want that ?
<ikonia> hazzarux: no it's not
<derpyderp> ikonia:  to make it less likely for me to proraastinate on reddit and stuff
<erUSUL> chang-li: http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/DeviceKit-disks/
<arthur___> arthur___, check you cdrom drive for a blank disk, there is no cd in the drive
<ikonia> derpyderp: if you change the ownership from root, that is not a good idea
<ikonia> derpyderp: you just need to learn self control to stop editing it
<arthur___> BluesKaj>	[#ubuntu] arthur___, check you cdrom drive for a blank disk, there is no cd in the drive
<juniour>  digirak hi
<derpyderp> ikonia:  i know man, i know, but this would help solve this very real problem for me
<chriss_> hey guys got a ? I have ubuntu installed on my computer as a dual boot but my windows files show up under host is this correct
<ikonia> derpyderp: it would create more problems that it will solve
<derpyderp> ikonia:  even though i could alwasy reedit the file by rebooting, the fact that i have to reboot gets me thinking, and will make me sooo much less likely to do it
<ikonia> derpyderp: take yourself out of the admin group
<derpyderp> ikonia:  mmm, and then how do admin stuff?
<DaGeek247> chriss_ what are you wanting to do exactly?
<ikonia> derpyderp: you need to reboot and enter single user mode
<juniour>  digirak are you there?
<dnkbd> Need help with realtek 8192 card lshw shows it is there just disabled
<chriss_> DaGeek I want to use more of my hdd on ubuntu but it says I only hae 28mb left
<dnkbd> using the physical switch doesn't change it nor using the function key
<stevecam> erUSUL, gparted wont check the disc either
<erUSUL> stevecam: what does it say ?
<eXpLoD> im having problems with the gnome commander i did type in configure but when i do make it says 'make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.'
<ardian> Hi I am having some problems with my webserver
<arthur___> when i click on places to open my home folder or any other of the folders a window pops up gnome cd master giving me choices like to burn a cd??? instead of the folder it self?  wheree is the settings at to change it back to normal
<ikonia> eXpLoD: what are you trying to build ?
<ardian> When I run something that's PHP it doesn't run the application it asks me to download it ??
<eXpLoD> gnome commander,duh
<jrib> ardian: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<chang-li> erUSUL, thanks, checking now.
<jrib> !lamp | ardian
<ubottu> ardian: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DaGeek247> chriss_ so you are wanting to access the windows partition and use it to hold your files?
<ikonia> eXpLoD: don't get smart, I'm asking to be clear
<jrib> ardian: follow the troubleshooting steps for your issue on the wiki link ubottu has just given you
<chriss_> DaGeek yes
<ardian> ok thanks jrib
<stevecam> an error ocured while applying the operations see the details for more information
<ikonia> eXpLoD: it's already built for you in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> eXpLoD: search for the package gnome-commander and install it through the package manager
<minimec> dnkbd: Did you chek that? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9951334&postcount=12
<stevecam> the details dont say anything useful
<dnkbd> minimec, yes, that is the driver lshw says it is using
<MysterX> erUSUL: i've got it ithnik
<sacarlson> ardian: it's a setting in /etc/apache2 the decides what will be used to run things
<erUSUL> stevecam: have you tried command line? « sudo e2fsck /dev/sdxx » ?
<MysterX> erUSUL: i use Gnome Mplayer now
<MysterX> erUSUL: 50 % cpu.
<erUSUL> MysterX: ok
<ardian> sacarlson, I installed it through tasksel
<stevecam> erUSUL, yes, that tells me errors about the device being in use
<stevecam> but the device is not in use
<erUSUL> stevecam: you mounted it?
<stevecam> no
<delemi> Am I using this command correctly    delemi@NASFERATU:/media$ sudo mount -Lt ntfs Delemi
<juniour> hey how cna i check the full capacity of my hard disk
<sacarlson> ardian: I'm not sure what you all use but some how it gets mest up
<erUSUL> stevecam: recheck. sometimes gparted mount them while probing the device
<chang-li> erUSUL, thanks. the link was very helpful . devkit-disks is on karmic. I will try to reconfigure it.
<MysterX> erUSUL: hmm to fast.. i't 100% now.. :(
<ikonia> delemi: no
<erUSUL> chang-li: no problem
<ikonia> delemi: where are you trying to mount that disk ?
<stevecam> erUSUL, i have, ive also tried rebooting, e2fsck comes up with the same error consistently
<liny_man> chriss_ sorry, pda froze. you a re trying to access the windows partition to hold your excess files?
<delemi> ikonia: It auto mounts in /Media
<ikonia> delemi: what ?
<chriss_> liny_man yes
<ikonia> delemi: if it is auto mounted, why are you trying to mount it
<minimec> dnkbd: so what exactly is your problem?
<erUSUL> stevecam: device is busy ? « grep /dev/sdxx /proc/mounts »
<dnkbd> minimec, no wirelss iwconfig shows wlan0 but NM nor wicd can use it and say there are no wireless networks available
<DaGeek247> chriss_ the windows partition cn be seen in the places menu.
<juniour> how to check the full capacity of hard disk using terminal
<stevecam> erUSUL, nothing
<stevecam> the device isn't mounted
<chriss_> DaGeek yes it is under host
<DaGeek247> what are you asking?
<DaGeek247> chriss_
<minimec> dnkbd: but iwconfig shows it? Could it be that you have a hardware wireless switch, that is 'off'? Is wireless activated in the network-manager-applet (right-click on wireless applet)
<hazzarux> evening, everbody
<rtdos> erUSUL: if found the following drivers in the kernal directories: atlx atl1e atl2
<chriss_> well when I am saving files on ubuntu it is saying I only have 28mb left
<erUSUL> rtdos: use atl2 as i said
<erUSUL> stevecam: sudo lsof /dev/sdxx
<dnkbd> minimec, the switch is on, yes wirless is enabled in NM
<DaGeek247> chriss_ how did you choose to set up grub?
<simisu> DID IT!!!! REJOICE!!!! :O=)   finally after about two weeks of trying, took me about 8 more hours today (including making backups and stuff like that) and i finally have ubuntu working from my external HDD on both my laptop computers... thanks everyone!
<minimec> dnkbd: is there anything in ESSID: , when you type iwconfig?
<dnkbd> cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/*/rf_kill
<dnkbd> sudo su
<dnkbd> echo 0 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/*/rf_kill
<dnkbd> exit
<sacarlson> simisu: goog for you
<FloodBot2> dnkbd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaGeek247> yay simisu!
<stevecam> i get cant stat errors
<chriss_> DaGeek thats the part I do not remember
<dnkbd> minimec, check pm
<emanuele_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<erUSUL> stevecam: you are replacing xx with the actual letter number pair? like sda1 or sda3 or sdb2
<simisu> yes! good for me, now be expecting my company a little more around these parts with many more silly questions of a linux noob running an OLD computer! ;o)
<emanuele_> ubottu !list
<stevecam> erUSUL, yes, of course
<stevecam> sda1
<stevecam> /dev/sda1
<DaGeek247> chriss_ if you installed grub on the mbr of the drive, you could shrink the windows partition and grow the ubuntu one.
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> what does no reply mean in tracepath IP ?
<DaGeek247> hai
<derpyderp> is there a way to take away root access from myself until a reboot?
<minimec> dnkbd: Please no private messages. So there is an essid:... What if you tried to disable any encryption on the router (for a try) and simply connect without encryption. That could bring us a step further, don't you think?
<erUSUL> stevecam: and the exact error was can not stat /dev/sda1 no such file or dir?
<chriss_> DaGeek ubuntu will recognize portable hdd ?
<dnkbd> minimec, there is no encryption on the router right now
<stevecam> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow
<dnkbd> minimec, not sure where that odd essid is coming from either
<DaGeek247> chriss_ what do you mean?
<stevecam> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/ubuntu/.gvfs
<minimec> dnkbd: That essid is in fact rather strange... So you did not choose this one yourself?
<dnkbd> minimec, no i did not
<fishyer> hi
<sht> hey guys i just had a general question. if i have a server with an OS drive and then 4 drives in mdadm raid5, if i reformat the OS drive the 4 drives in raid5 are obviously readable and mountable in the new OS right?
<minimec> dnkbd: what does ifconfig say for your device?
<chriss_> DaGeek will ubuntu recognize a portable harddrive
<stevecam> erUSUL, i think I might just burn another livecd from somewhere else and use that version of e2fsck
<King-C> G'day everyone
<dnkbd> minimec, ifconfig does not show wlan0
<chriss_> DaGeek for saving files
<DaGeek247> it should support porable hdds.
<King-C> Can anybody tell me how to bypass my router's firewall? Basically I want to run a service and I can't open ports on my connection
<DaGeek247> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<DaGeek247> oops
<erUSUL> stevecam: well the error from lsof does not make much sense...
<minimec> dnkbd: iwlist wlan0 scanning?
<chriss_> ok thanks DaGeek appreciate your help
<DaGeek247> chriss_ your welcome
<stevecam> erUSUL, i am assuming that is some weird and wonderful configuration on the cd that is causing this error
<dnkbd> minimec, wlan0     No scan results
<TTSDA> Hi
<TTSDA> If someone could help me I would be glad
<DasEi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jack_> King-C: you need to put the IP on your machine in the DMZ
<TTSDA> I run a ubuntu server machine
<King-C> jack_: It doesn't have one.
<jack_> TTSDA: good story bro
<jack_> King-C: what does it have?
<King-C> jack_: I can't access those settings, the ISP won't do it for me.
<TTSDA> And when I turn it on, in the monitor connected it asks for a username and password
<jrib> TTSDA: please keep your question on a single line
<minimec> dnkbd: if you set essid manually with iwconfig (iwconfig wlan0 essid 'your essid'?
<TTSDA> Sec
<King-C> jack_: Look, I'm not going through this. I'm really asking if there's anything like hamachi I can use that gives me a publicly accessible IP.
<King-C> I can't penetrate the NAT, period.
<alesan> hi
<DaGeek247> hai
<jack_> King-C: THen i cannot help you. good luck.
<alesan> is it possible to have firefox4?
<King-C> jack_: Right, thanks.
<minimec> dnkbd: it's iwconfig wlan0 essid "Your network" -->""
<DasEi> alesan: yes, called namoroka
<DasEi> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.13+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 11114 kB, installed size 29920 kB
<dnkbd> minimec the change took in iwconfig
<TTSDA> Hello, I run a ubuntu server and when I start it, in the monitor connected it asks for a username and password (like in ssh). I wonder if it is possible to the local session (monitor connected) to auto-login so some account but still ask the user and password in ssh. Thank you
<DasEi> !info namoroka
<ubottu> Package namoroka does not exist in maverick
<DaGeek247> chriss_ ifyou wanna make sure it will work:
<dnkbd> minimec it is now displaying my essid
<jack_> TTSDA: i dont think you can auto-login to runlevel3
<minimec> dnkbd: now dhclient wlan0
<DaGeek247> !hardware > chriss_
<Dangr_> Hey all, I like using the alt+mouse2 feature to resize windows easier. But I have a five button mouse and would like to switch buttons since they are easier to click and hold than a mouse wheel. However in Compiz when I change the button for the mouse it falls back to mouse 2 no matter what I do. Is there a way to make it one of the side mouse buttons?
<DasEi> alesan: you can have it from an extra repo, even daily build if you like
<TTSDA> So, it isnt possible ?
<alesan> DasEi, but how?
<hazzarux> !info tumucumaque | DasEi
<ubottu> DasEi: Package tumucumaque does not exist in maverick
<TTSDA> A shame that
<minimec> dnkbd: probably sudo dhclient...
<TTSDA> Another question, is it possible to run a script when a specific user logs in ?
<DasEi> alesan: lucid or maverick ?
<alesan> mh
<DaGeek247> TTSDA yes
<iver> does anyone have any practical experience with the redundancy of raid 5? or using software raid 5 with a 3ghz amd cpu? with my 4x1Tb setup i'm tempted to try raid 5 or raid 10. speed is not the main issue and it would be great to have 3Tb of usable storage with the safety of a drive failing
<rtdos> erUSUL i did.
<TTSDA> How ?
<DasEi> alesan: lsb_release -a tells you
<alesan> I have 10.10 I do not remember the funny animals
<ubuntu__> kalispera
<erUSUL> rtdos: and eth0 did not reappeared?
<ubuntu__> kanenas ellinas?
<jack_> iver: raid5 will do that for you. yes.
<dnkbd> minimec, this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/569725/
<alesan> it says, maverik
<rtdos> does the cd have something i can use to repair? or can i upgrade to 10.10 (it's currently 8.04) without losing anything ?
<sht> hey guys i just had a general question. if i have a server with an OS drive and then 4 drives in mdadm raid5, if i reformat the OS drive the 4 drives in raid5 are obviously readable and mountable in the new OS right?
<andrea_> hey there, i0ve got some issues with wireless connection on a samsung x420
<danilo> ciao a tutti
<TTSDA> DaGeek247: How ?
<minimec> dnkbd: sudo dhclinet wlan0  <-- You did that?
<DasEi> alesan: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/install-firefox-4-0-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-ppa/
<dnkbd> yes the pastebin is the output of it
<ubuntu__> tutti fruti
<dnkbd> minimec, yes the pastebin is the output of it
<iver> jack: from reading on forums and mailinglists it seems that raid 5 is not so safe as a URE can happen during a rebuild. is this a frequent phenomenon?
<ubuntu__> kanenas ellina edo???
<dnkbd> minimec, http://paste.ubuntu.com/569725/
<minimec> dnkbd: stupid me ... ;)
<magnetron> !it | danilo
<ubottu> danilo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<andrea_> connection goes down after 2 min and won't reconnect
<ikonia> sht: they should be fine, it's useful to backup the mdadm.conf though, you'll have to manually start the array the first boot though
<TTSDA> !pt | TTSDA
<ubottu> TTSDA, please see my private message
<TTSDA> ok
<chang-li> erUSUL, u still here?
<erUSUL> chang-li: yes
<DasEi> alesan: ask again if unsure, put please put nick, I almost lost "maverik
<andrea_> anybody please can help me?
<ubuntu__> gigi??
<jack_> sht: you may need to rebuild the md device, but as long as you dont mess with the disks they'll be fine
<alesan> DasEi, I wonder who does that kind of howtos; wasn't it easier to say edit /etc/whaterever and add this line then do apt-whatever?
<minimec> dnkbd: what does dmesg say about the device. Is the driver loaded correctly?
<nobodybk> hey anyone
<sht> jack_: as in, my data will remain intact after rebuilding?
<nobodybk> KDE or Gnome , what's better ?
<DasEi> alesan: you can do it either way
<Macstheyjustsuck> Maverick won't save my settings. I change the resolution and the time, shut down (properly) and turn it back on and it never stays the way I set it.
<jack_> iver: i've never had any problems with raid5 rebuilding. you can test it a few times by manually failing the disks to see if you have a problem
<ikonia> sht: data will bit spot on if you don't mess with the disks
<jack_> sht: if you dont touch the disks, the data will be there. the software raid will put metadata on the disk that will let mdadm know which disks belong to which array
<sht> i thought so. i just wanted to make sure
<dnkbd> minimec, initialization failed
<sht> thanks :)
<jack_> sht: so, if you did a complete re-install, you may need to tell the software to rebuild the array, but everything shoudl be fine
<ikonia> sht: good to backup the mdadm.conf though for reference
<chang-li> erUSUL, ok so devkit is the culprit in karmic for handling basically all info about devices. bad news there is no config file, but changes must be set by cli. I could write a startup script and put it into init.d/rc which would solve my problem.
<iver> jack_: alright, i think i'll just take your word for it ;) critical data needs a separate backup in either case. thanks
<jack_> iver: also, always do a backup before doing anything with your disks. :P
<erUSUL> chang-li: i see; and the problem is?
<minimec> dnkbd: which is bad... So the problem lies there.
<dnkbd> minimec, so reinstall the driver?
<chang-li> erUSUL, noproblemo...:)
<minimec> dnkbd: Is this a 'self compiled' driver?
<dnkbd> from realtek yes
<andrea_> nobody can help my with that wireless problem?
<cntb> any preference recomentdation for video editing? PITIVI or openshot ?
<iver> jack_: everything is temporarily backed up at another server
<jrasmussen> hi
<erUSUL> chang-li: ahh ok ;)
<dnkbd> minimec, from realtek yes had no problems when it compiled
<s5s> in evolution mail when I have filers with a rule "Subject: abc; then; Delete" does this mean that filters are applied automatically when mail arrives or do I need to apply filters manually?
<jrasmussen> I am installing ubuntu 10.10 right now and am at the partition disks
<minimec> dnkbd: well I would take all info we collected and send them to the realtec support. I guess I cannot help you further.
<jack_> iver: i would suggest you get everything hte way you want it, manually fail one of yoru disks, and watch it rebuild via /proc/mdstat
<jrasmussen> need to decide which option ... any suggestions?
<dnkbd> minimec, thank you it is greatly appriciated
<jrasmussen> I said yes to RAID
<cntb> and other -df - diskfree) function in nautilus?
<jack_> jrasmussen: ubuntu soudl take the whole drive! muahhaha
<chang-li> erUSUL, devkit probably had issues, thats why they changed to udisks.
<jrasmussen> with LVM?
<minimec> dnkbd: Maybe you could try another kernel version. That might help...
<jack_> jrasmussen: LVM is awesome. I use it on my desktop
<rtdos> how can i upgrade a machine from 8.04 to 10.10 without losing anyting? i lost my network drivers and the ability to enter the desktop (i'm stuck in command line only mode)
<erUSUL> chang-li: it was more a change of names afaik... what they abandoned is hald
<theperfecttaco> does anyone know how to rearrange a boot selector so windows is no longer default?
<jack_> jrasmussen: i always do LVM installs and would suggest it if you can set it up
<iver> jack_: will do. by manually failing a drive you mean to just disconnect it, right?
<jrasmussen> ok, thx -- I thought that looked like the best option
<minimec> dnkbd: Does realtek inidcate with what kernel they tested the driver?
<jack_> iver: no. ther eis a comman
<cntb> jrasmussen, and lvm are special cases
<jrasmussen> special cases?
<DasEi> rtdos: I assume you did the upgrade already ?
<jack_> iver: i THINK its like... mdadm -F /dev/sda
<iver> jack_: alright, will look through the man-pages then
<minimec> dnkbd: Kernel version would also be an important point to add to the support mail...
<iver> jack_: thanks for your time. talk back to you after the testing if youre still online
<jrasmussen> cntb: but LVM is the one to select, right?  I will just go on and hope to figure this out!
<jack_> jrasmussen: Red Hat has some good public documentation on LVM administration. I would highly suggest reading through it
<dnkbd> minimec, they do not
<jrasmussen> jack_: I will do that...
<dnkbd> minimec, my kernel is -25
<jack_> jrasmussen: LVM requires that you think about how your storage works differently. If you're new to storage, you might want to go with the default 'create partitions on disk' option they have
<jrasmussen> first I will get through the installation!!!
<minimec> dnkbd: so it's the normal 10.10 2.6.35-25 kernel without any changes?
<dnkbd> minimec, yes
<warpi> hello, does anyone know how to share files through the network easly with ubuntu?
<jack_> warpi: right click the folder, click' share' and then hit ok
<jack_> or w/e it is
<s5fs> "Sharing Options" haha
<DasEi> warpi: few ways, I like ssh
<BluesKaj> !smb | warpi
<ubottu> warpi: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BluesKaj> DasEi, I agree but samba or smb is best for new users
<Renatorv> excuse me
<warpi> DasEi, BluesKaj: thanks for the quick response! I will try the link you posted
<minimec> dnkbd: I would probably take a kernel from the ubuntu mainline and compile the driver against that kernel just for a test. --> Boot option in grub. That's what I would do. Still I am not sure that I can help you further. sorry.
<DasEi> warpi: additional info  ? a network folder or just exchanging  files ? used OS'es ?
<cntb> on GUI needing -df - diskfree) function in nautilus?
<JoshDreamland> Does anyone know where I might find someone who'd be willing to build me an official package?
<Renatorv> what is the comand to see the list of chat rooms
<jrasmussen> jack_: my options are 'resize SCSI7 (0,1,0) partition #3 (sde) and use freed space', 'use entire partition', 'use entire disk'  -- or entire disk LVM / encrypted LVM
<rtdos> DasEi - no i have not. that's what i'm trying to do now. i some how lost my network connection after installing openbox ose and because of that i lost my ability to boot up the desktop
<minimec> dnkbd: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<MysterX> erUSUL: ok i've nailed it!
<JoshDreamland> bleh, maybe I'll just do it the unofficial way and let people deal with it
<DasEi> Renatorv: all ? can be hard on large networks : /list
<s5s> Does anyone know how to make evolution mail apply filters automatically without having to use CTRL-Y
<Renatorv> ok, thanks
<warpi> DasEi, server uses kubuntu and two clients who is using kubunntu
<MysterX> erUSUL: i installed the latest nvidia drivers.. 270.18 beta
<Renatorv> itś not working
<warpi> i want to share folders
<Renatorv> says unkown comand
<Lyonz> my sound works in one user account but not in the other user account
<erUSUL> !yay | MysterX
<ubottu> MysterX: Glad you made it! :-)
<DasEi> warpi: yes, can do a shared folder by samba or nfs, for just file transfer ssh with scp/rsync
<delemi> Sorry I was disconnected
<hazzarux> is IRCAnswers.com logging this channel?
<MysterX> erUSUL: yeah i am very very pleased with this
<DasEi> hazzarux: irc.ubuntu.com does
<Otacon22> Humm.. I would like to know why the indicator-applet-session is taking 468MB of ram on mu ubuntu 10.04
<Otacon22> ù/j #ubuntu-dev
<warpi> DasEi, oki, thanks, i will start testing with samba
<hazzarux> DasEi: ircanswers.com too, i think.
<Lyonz> how do I get my sound to work in all user accounts.
<Rav> vrlogrs.com - for those wanting a laugh
<nijan> Hello all, this is what I got. To access the internet I have to authenticate on a jsp page thorugh https. I can ping the server and visit the html redirect page, but when it comes to the auth pages it goes timeout. No error message anywher. Any clue?
<DasEi> rtdos: just loosing network shouldn't affect booting into X; at a dist-upgrade all foreign apps, like wrapped drivers and so on get disabled, as they are not in the repos and could otherwise break the system, .. whole story ? you upggraded hardy to lucid and now just get a command line ?
<nijan> Hello alll (sorry to repeat). To access the internet I have to authenticate on a jsp page thorugh https. I can ping the server and visit the html redirect page, but when it comes to the auth pages it goes timeout. No error message anywher. Any clue?
<MagicJ> how do I make the internal speakers on the computer make a beep.  Clearly it is possible since the system does it when it boots.  I do not want to use the external speakers
<DasEi> MagicJ: man beep
<Rav> vrlogrs.com - for those wanting a laugh
<simisu> why is it that when i restart my computer it says Operating system not found  and then when i press enter it loads the grub?
<MagicJ> DasEi - there is no man page for beep on my system
<Starminn> !ot |  Rav
<ubottu> Rav: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DasEi> MagicJ: distro ?
<MagicJ> DasEi - running 10.4 - actually let me install beep - I see it is an option
<Starminn> DasEi: (I also just tried it, running 10.10, and I have no man for "beep")
<DasEi> simisu: bios not set to boot first from desired hd ?!
<DasEi> MagicJ: install then, there you go
<ohsix> MagicJ: that's done with ioctl's on the console if it's not in the foreground, theres a daemon to play music on it :]
<juk> MagicJ: printf "\a"
<judget> i just did a fcresh install of ubuntu desktop 10.10 and cant get past the login screen
<judget> it keeps bringing me back to the login screen
<MagicJ> juk: no that uses the extenral speakers
<juk> MagicJ: ah
<bonjoyee> judget: login/passwords correct?
<DasEi> judget: press ctl-alt+F1 , login to commandline, then : sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm && sudo service gdm restart
<Rav> vrlogrs.com - for those wanting a laugh
<judget> thanks DasEI Ill try that now
<xanatax> hrm, i just did an install of ubuntu server 10.10, then `apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop`
<judget> password is definateky correct
<MagicJ> DasEi - I have beep now - and according to the man page it would appear that: beep -f 440 -l 250 should play an A for 1/4 a second - I hear nothing - what am I missing
<xanatax> surprisingly, on reboot, this worked perfectly
<xanatax> login worked, graphics card appears 100%, and compiz effects are running
<Macstheyjustsuck> When I plug in my PSP, it shows up in "Computer" but doesn't show up on the desktop and I can't open it or anything
<xanatax> only problem is no menubar, no taskbar
<simisu> why don´t i have Options in the Firefox installed with ubuntu?
<zehruela> Hey guys, how can i change to "performance" mode on ubuntu 10.10? Seems like I'm always on low power mode...
<MagicJ> DasEi, in fact the man page says "beep" alone should work, but I hear notnhing
<atman> please help some one i have googled , i have asked people here as well no one has replied, i want to sync /var/www folder to dropbox, any one knows how to do it ?
<xanatax> are there other all-in-one packages like "ubuntustudio-desktop" that upgrade a basic ubuntu to other roles?
<gnooome> co tam?
<atman> what is it gnoome ?
<atman> please help some one i have googled , i have asked people here as well no one has replied, i want to sync /var/www folder to dropbox, any one knows how to do it ?
<Starminn> !patience | atman
<ubottu> atman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xanatax> like, upgrade the basic UbuntuDesktop with Server packages?  or the reverse?
<Finner> Hi there, I managed to break my ubuntu desktop. I had to do a hard reboot after it hang on a password prompt and now when I log in I only get the background, no toolbars or anything.
<DasEi> MagicJ: idk, works here, but there was another solution, I can look up in a minute
<atman> sorry
<Starminn> xanatax: The server version of Ubuntu lacks a Desktop Environment to my knowledge.
<Starminn> atman:  Not a problem.
<MagicJ> DasEi, : would appreciate that - any guesses as to why the thibg is not working anyway
<Starminn> simisu: Could you elaborate please?
<warpi> DasEi, BluesKaj: now samba is working, thank you so much for the help!
<xanatax> yeah, i'm looking at something of a hybrid.  either a server with desktop features, or a limited desktop, with many upgrades
<trism> atman: I just have a cronjob set up that cds to the parent directory of what I want to sync and runs: rsync -av "directory_name" "$HOME/Dropbox/Sync"; dropbox does the rest
<Dulak> xanatax: only the kernel is different between them, also the list of packages installed, you can install the desktop packages to the server version, or the server kernel to the desktop version, as you like
<simisu> Starminn: i have finished installing ubuntu and am trying to change stuff in firefox but there is no Options in the menue
<xanatax> Dulak: that is *exactly* what I'm up to...  is there a "package" of that?
<DasEi> warpi: have files :)
<xanatax> or is there a list you know of that indicates what the names are?
<Starminn> xanatax: Just as Dulak said, yes. So what I would suggest is start with whichever has the most things you want and add the stuff you need from there.
<DasEi> MagicJ: sound itself works on the system ?
<judget> DasEI same problem after doing what un suggest and a rebbot
<GaryD> hey all. i just can't find what i'm looking for. maybe someone can help? i want to convert avi files to mp4 as they stream with minidlna. does anyone know anything about this?
<Dulak> xanatax: there is a virtual package 'ubuntu-desktop' to get the desktop stuff onto a server install
<xanatax> yeah, I'm fine with that... but the "package" installs, like ubuntustudio-audio...
<xanatax> that it!
<simisu> Starminn: it´s just not where it´s supposed to be and i can´t locate it anywhere in the manues, any idea what happend to the Options?
<MagicJ> DasEi - what do you mean - I get regular Ububtu sounds through the external speakers and I get the beep on boot/POST hrough the internal one
<xanatax> i'm looking for those
<mevvis> folk, Im drunk, what do think about that?
<Starminn> xanatax: Looking for something like this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ?
<mevvis> :D
<atman> trism , i did not get it clearly
<DasEi> judget: already followed the hint about wrong password ? (sudo should have shown if correct pass was used)
<atman> can u plz help me a bit more
<xanatax> quite possibly!  ;)
<Finner> btw, trying to fix my desktop, I also wondered if something had removed ubuntu-desktop but it seemed to be installed just fine .
<ChogyDan> xanatax: tasksel --list-tasks
<DasEi> MagicJ: so this isn't the issue
<Starminn> simisu: To my knowledge there never was an "Options" menu. I believe you are looking for "Edit->Preferences"
<judget> ya password is right I used it for the command prompt when i did the reconfigure u suggested
<MagicJ> DasEi - so any chance of that other solution
<trism> atman: basically, you just need to copy the files you want to sync to the ~/Dropbox directory somehow, there are many ways to do that, I use the rsync command from a cronjob so it runs once a day to backup my directories
<DasEi> judget: then again  with : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<atman> oh
<DasEi> (alt-ctrl+F1), judget
<atman> do you have the cmd for setting up cron handy ?
<DasEi> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<xanatax> ChogyDan: FTW  ;)
<xanatax> thanks so much, everyone!
<mevvis> Hey, whos wanna drunk bear with me? Liverpool
<atman> ok ubottu,thanks so much
 * juk remember that beep on jaunty would freek out users
<atman> Thanks to trism
<infid> anyone else here using KeepassX and noticing that your password no longer works? was it like a bad update or what?
<simisu> Starminn: thanks i found it... i know that on my windows it has Options so !shrug! thanks thoguh
<blkdg> i set up a print server with ubuntu 10.4. all machines are connected via dhcp to a router. does that mean that the printer is only visable from the router onwards ?
<trism> atman: you're welcome
<Polygonspark> Hi all. I need help to access my old home directory. I just reinstalled 10.10 with a new username (I formated root and saved home). The old home dir is encrypted, how do I decrypt the directory so that I can move over some files from the old home dir to my new home?
<Luis_> Hi, I'm having some issues with a new install of ubuntu and had no luck on the forums, am i in the right place to ask for some help, please?
<Starminn> simisu: You probably weren't using the same version. Windows doesn't have it either for the same version.
<jrib> !encrypt | Polygonspark
<ubottu> Polygonspark: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<blkdg> Luis_, don't ask to ask
<Starminn> Luis_: Yep. Go ahead and ask
<simisu> so maybe i need to update the version?
<Polygonspark> jrib: thanks
<xanatax> Starminn: any idea if the "tasks" listed by tasksel are on the 'packages.ubuntu.com' page?
<Starminn> simisu: The one on Ubuntu (as far as I know) is Firefox 3.6 or newer. What you were running on WIndows was likely older than 3.6. I looked up screenshots to make sure and they were as I remembered.
<Starminn> simisu: Then again, I run Firefox 4 Beta on both Windows and Ubuntu, so... :)
<judget> DasEi same ting after doin the dpkg-reconfiger  xserver
<Starminn> xanatax: I don't know. Never heard of tasksel so I just installed it and was about to play around with it.
<Luis_> sorry wasn't sure if it was the right channel, its a long one to explian but basicly, i can't log in, GNOME  asks for user details i enter them graphical glitchy/pixelated screen comes up and it resets back to the user log in scree, its just stuck in this loop
<rtdos> DadEi....i've not yet upgraded from 8.04 to 10.10 but i thought an upgrade might help. if it won't help how do i reinstall or repair my eth0 and desktop?
<simisu> Starminn thank you!
<Luis_> its a new install of ubuntu (10.04) but the same happens in 10.10
<blkdg> i just set up a print server with 10.4. all machines in the house see the printer. Is the printer SEEN by anything else?
<blkdg> Luis_, which graphics card?
<Polygonspark> jrib. thats alot of work just to access another directory... can't I rather do something like right click -> mount -> enter pass?
<jrib> Polygonspark: no
<Luis_> blkdg, not sure its a built in card in my old Pentium III which i use as a server at home
<jrib> Polygonspark: if you want a no brainer way, just create the user with the same pass and login as the user, that should work
<judget> i had just had mythbuntu installed on this 10.10 and that seemd to work i think i may go back to 10.04
<Polygonspark> jrib, ok, I try that instead. Thanks
<MagicJ> DasEi: and others I see comment on the web that I must disable blacklistpcspkr in the modprobe, I see the file: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, once I edit it how do I apply the edit
<blkdg> Luis_, this machine ran linux before?
<Starminn> simisu: I supppose. Not very familiar with this program so I'm not sure. :) I'd say so or something close to it. Just use whichever you prefer.
<DasEi> MagicJ: sudo modprobe -v pcspkr
<Luis_> blkdg, if it has then not recently, i beleive i may have had ubuntu installed back in the 7.xx/8.xx days but it has just been used as a file/print server at home running windows since, i'd just like to finnaly get rid of the last windows installation i owned by installing ubuntu on it
<DasEi> MagicJ: then try again
<DasEi> just beep
<Guest-1098> Ubuntu 10.10, Installing WINE from Software Center, it fails saying it needs untrusted packages, no way that I can see around it.. help?
<DasEi> MagicJ: if that all doesn't work, there is softbeep, too , though I don't know which device is pointing to the pcspeaker
<Guest-1098> Ubuntu 10.10, Installing WINE from Software Center, it fails saying it needs untrusted packages, no way that I can see around it.. help?
<Guest-1098> do i need to register my nick, or can people see me?
<vocx> Guest-1098, I can see you. Registering is not mandatory but may be beneficial.
<DasEi> judget: still around, sorry some background digging here.. again to command line: sudo dhclient (make sure to have internet) sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Luis_> blkdg, I've also tried starting up in "safe mode" and running the package repair tool which went thought a long downloading and installing process but made no difference, it still doesnt work
<Guest-1098> Oh okay, thanks.  I'll wait till someone is free to help me with how to get around "untrusted content" when trying to install WINE then :)
<Dilan_X9> .
<DasEi> MagicJ: does it beep at you now ?
<judget> DasEi Ok ill give that a try next otherwise i was gonna do a 10.4 install if all else fails
<vocx> Guest-1098, I feel like you have added a third-party repository that contains Wine or some of its dependencies. I using only the basic repos and trying again. I installed Wine years ago, so it only upgrades with the system and haven't experienced what you mention.
<MagicJ> DasEi: that modprobe command worked - thank you so much
<brandon420> how can i add /media/mary to my apache server?
<blkdg> Luis_, one sec
<Guest-1098> vocx: I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 from disk (full erase and install) last night, let it do all it's updates, installed Chromium... and so far nothing else
<juk> brandon420: #apache or #web
<Luis_> blkdg, no problem!, thanks for helping =)
<DasEi> MagicJ: if you want it after next reboot, insert modul in /etc/modules
<wauf> is it possible to boot a real installation of ubuntu in windows using vmware? For example, i have windows and ubuntu installed... and i dont want to power down windows, but i want to do something from my linux partition, is it possible that i fire up vmware, and tell it to laod my ubuntu partition in a virtual environment?
<blkdg> Luis_, decribe the boot process again please.
<jack_> wauf: i think you present the drive to vmware as a virtualdisk it will boot
<DasEi> wauf: it is
<jack_> wauf: but there maybe some issue with drives and stuff
<Gwar_Trolle> Does anyone know a surefire way of checking CPU temp inubuntu that THEY THEMSELVES have used?
<wauf> Thanks! thats all i needed to know. ^_^ much appreciated. I'll handle the problems as they come from there.
<DasEi> wauf : sure ?
<sypie> for some testing purposes i want to know where to put my mediawiki files on Ubuntu 10. Someone who knows?
<jack_> Gwar_Trolle: i use an avant-windows-navigator addon for cpu temp
<judget> did that but had done that earlier strll the same
<juk> sypie: /j #mediawiki
<DasEi> wauf: you can't use vm for mounting your dualboot, but can have a pc in a pc. else if you just want to acces the partitions, there are other ways (in view of dualboot)
<wauf> Another question, i have my documents on a seperate ntfs partition from my windows install. is it possible for linux to manage my ntfs partition, read, write, etc...  ?
<Guest-1098> vocx: exact error message is: "Requires installation of untrusted packages" below that "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<sypie> juk: i know how to install mediawiki on a remote server. Now i have ubuntu running local and i need to know in which folder i need to put my webfiles
<dnkbd> minimec, the problem is solved i am chatting via wifi
<Luis_> blkdg, well the computer starts up as normal (currently running 10.04) however when it gets to the login screen (i dont have it set to log in automaticly) i enter my user name and password it then accepts the details fine, goes to log in the screen turns all fuzzy/pixelated and after a few seconds struggleing it just resets back to the login screen... and if i try again the process just repeats
<juk> !ntfs | wauf:
<ubottu> wauf:: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sypie> i'm just not used to linux filesystem
<minimec> dnkbd: Nice! How did you do it?
<wauf> im really thinking if i want to install ubuntu on its own or keep running it through vmware...
<vocx> Guest-1098, have you tried installing from the terminal, "sudo aptitude install wine"
<anfegame> hey guys , i have a question how do i make a command or a program run with hight priority?
<llutz> anfegame: man nice, renice
<judget> DasEi still the same should I try going to a new install of 10.4? or do we have any other ideas?
<Guest-1098> let me try now
<dnkbd> minimec, blacklisted the staging driver and used a driver from an ubuntu forum post
<juk> sypie: and documentation only for Win7Dos people ofcourse
<vocx> anfegame, you need to explain more. What is this high priority you are talking about?
<sypie> juk: working on a Mac
<Luis_> blkdg, this is happening right after a fresh install, whether its with 10.10 or 10.04
<DasEi> wauf: learn it better in vm, if just new to it, and then consider, if liked -- a dualboot
<sypie> juk: and for sure there should be enough docs
<anfegame> let say i am going to run the command firefox on hight priority
<dnkbd> minimec, only problem is i have to run modprobe when i boot to get it started
<anfegame> how would i do it
<anfegame> ?
<llutz> anfegame: rad man nice, renice
<dnkbd> minimec, can i just add that command into init.d?
<wauf> thank you!
<minimec> dnkbd: if you add the driver to /etc/modules file?
<vocx> anfegame, but what does high priority mean for you? You want it to take all available resources or what?
<Dulak> dnkbd: add the module name to /etc/modules for it to automatically be probed on boot
<DasEi> judget: no, and as in terms of time, looks like like a corrupt burn or iso then, try lucid , and before verify download, burn at slow spead and use cd-own verification , too.. or better even use a usb stick, spare cdrom's
<juk> sypie: why would i care
<DasEi> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<anfegame> alright! i am tryig to run this loop of a mic to sound live through my speakers
<anfegame> so i do it with this command sense i dint find no other way
<anfegame> and it loops it
<Senjai> does anyone her euse mac4lin?
<anfegame> but it like plays whatver u say like 3 seconds after
<judget> ok im doing 10.4 now ill let u know
<anfegame> so i am trying to make it run with highter priority so it sounds right away, as i speak
<DasEi> wauf:a vm is a full usable os, but never has the performance of a "native install
<DasEi> !dualboot
<blkdg> Luis_, is this a basic install?
<dnkbd> just the module name nothing else?
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<anfegame> do u understand what i am trying to do?
<Luis_> blkdg, as far as i am aware, yes i don't know what you'd call a basic install but its simply been downloaded from the ubuntu site burnt onto a CD and installed as per the standard installer
<dnkbd> brb reboot
<blkdg> Luis_, what i mean is it's not a server version of the os. it's the same one you'd use on grandmas pc right?
<anfegame> basically i need to know how to make this command run in real time
<Luis_> blkdg, Yes, i tried the server install foolishly thinking it had a GUI but when i was faced with terminal i just couldn't coupe, i dont know enough and find it rather frustrating
<s0u][ight> hello, can i get rid of the left dock in unity?
<vocx> !enter | anfegame
<ubottu> anfegame: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<llutz> anfegame: you can't without using a rt-kernel
<Chikokishi> I have two ubuntu loaders.  The first loader has sound but no internet and the second loader has internet but no sound.  Why do i have 2 to start with, and why are they different?
<vocx> anfegame, what you want is real time, not high priority
<blkdg> Luis_, grab 10.4 or 10.10 standerd 32 bit installer and try again.
<simisu> what dose ¨cd to the directory you downloaded the tar.gz file into¨ mean? i´m trying to download a program from sourceforge and install it and it seems very compilcated to me for just running a program... can anyone help?
<anfegame> how do i run something with real time?
<blkdg> Luis_, the server flavour is ment for headless boxes
<blkdg> usually
<simisu> !cd
<Macstheyjustsuck> When I plug in my PSP, it shows up in "Computer" but doesn't show up on the desktop and I can't open it or anything
<vocx> simisu, what program? Usually you don't have to install programs by yourself if they are already packaged in the Ubuntu repository.
<Luis_> blkdg, its an option but i'd have thought that after installing and reinstalling ubuntu 3 times the answer that reinstalling isn't going to cut it is pretty clear =)
<simisu> vocx nope it´s a mudclient (geeky i know)
<simisu> or should i find another one that is less complicated to run?
<vocx> simisu, and you don't even know how to extract the files???
<simisu> ummm nope... i´m a complete noob
<vocx> simisu, you no geeky enough
<Starminn> simisu: You remember .zip files on Windows?
<simisu> haha
<simisu> yes
<Squarism> i started using solaris around 1995. It feels like "unix/linux" at its core havent moved that much since then.. sure better support for this and that.. but its the same bash, same unix gnu utilities etc.. arent there any pioneering work done to utils / scripting etc?
<Starminn> simisu: .tar.gz is similar to those. It's a type of compressed file.
<llutz> anfegame: if not mind possibly breaking your system: http://jackschnippes.freeunix.net/index.php/2010/11/04/lowlatency-kernel-and-realtime-kernel-for-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<krger> Squarism: I think they call it "Mac OS X."
<juk> Squarism: changelogs perhaps?
<Starminn> simisu: The command "cd" means "Change directory" and exists in Windows as well. So "Change directory to where you installed the .tar.gz" means in the Terminal type in "cd /path/to/the/tar.gz/folder
<anfegame> really! man i dont want to do something so risky
<juk> Squarism: you might wanna sync, catch up back from 95
<llutz> anfegame: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime
<anfegame> is there anything that i can do to run a mic just real time
<vocx> Squarism, well, I think Bash 4 was just released some time ago. And it has more options, but then again, nobody uses bash's true capabilities, since there is now Perl, Python, and helluva lot of programming languages.
<simisu> ummm... ok i just found the files--- and saw there´s an Install file and ran it...
<simisu> thanks for the explenation Starminn!
<Starminn> simisu: All without quotes of course. So you're just moving yourself to the folder where you downloaded it to (which would probably be your Downloads folder in your Home directory. (i.e. ~/Downloads)
<Starminn> simisu: There you go. :)
<basy> Hi where is generated this message: "Last login: Sun Feb 20 20:12:05 ..."  i can see i when ssh to PC, i cant find it in /etc/update-motd.d/ ...  ??  Where is it from ??
<shubbar> my cd rom is not auto mounting
<bcgrown> can anyone help me get my rear analog channels working with Intel ALC887 sound? they don't show up in alsamixer and speaker-test gives me no output on those channels (the front channels work fine though)
<Starminn> basy: You could grep for it to try to find it where it's at.
<DasEi> basy: /var/log/auth
<simisu> i was just following (or trying to anyway, the website that the file came from and of course couldn´t understand the lingo... i´ll get used to it with time right?
<infid> anyone else here using KeepassX and noticing that your password no longer works? have versions 0.4.3 on my desktop and 0.4.1 on laptop
<simisu> is there some vocabulary website for linux?
<anfegame> is there any software that will allow me to run my mic live?
<induz> hello guys I have .dmg file, how can i open it on Lucid??
<induz> I am on gnome now
<chang-li> erUSUL, devkit is giving me headache. I tell it not to poll devices & monitor. I plug in the usb drive and devkit gives it a device name-ie sdf1 and i can still see it in nautilus, but it's not mounted. must be a way to inhibit detection. any thoughts?
<juk> induz: what is .dmg file?
<DasEi> simisu: use a searchengine by basic linux commands
<induz> is there any application to mount .dmg files
<erUSUL> induz: you can loop mount it. is a hfs disk image file afaik
<multiplatinum> induz,  that's a Mac file, can't be opened on Ubuntu
<Luis_> blkdg, is the recommendation still reinstalling or are you having a think? - just wondering! =)
<induz> i have wine  on Lucid, then , is it possible
<erUSUL> chang-li: well the device name is given by udev. and you really want a device name for the thing....
<warpi> DasEi, hello! when i create the share that was described on the homepage you provided me, will people all over the internet be able to access my share then, or is only in my local network?
<warpi> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html#samba-fileserver-installation
<jrib> basy: check out « man login » probably
<tsimpson> basy: it's not part of the motd, it comes from PAM
<erUSUL> chang-li: about it not being aviable in nautilus maybe there is something you can tweak in « gconf-editor » apps>nautilus
<bvk> how to install one specific package from 10.10 repo on a 10.04 system?
<Starminn> simisu: This helped me considerably: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<chang-li> erUSUL, yes, granted that. but not to show up in nautilus. because if inadvertantly i hit the name in nautilus, it mounts it.
<DasEi> warpi: you can protect it, and also by default, no, look in /etc/smb.conf, good explanations there, or even have an extra group samba
<induz> multiplatinum, yes its Mac file[.dmg], is there any application to tranform it to open on Lucid/
<warpi> DasEi, oki, thx
<chang-li> erUSUL, i will look again in gconf-editor.
<Starminn> simisu: And hear's a quick-and-dirty vocab: http://brajeshwar.com/2008/linux-vocabulary/
<anfegame> an app to run a live mic?
<basy> tsimpson, DasEi: looking for script that generates that message [/var/log/auth should be data for that script], i just want it more in colors :P
<multiplatinum> induz,  afaik no
<DasEi> warpi: fo that someone has to break in your pc first, neither inet should see your Desktop, nor sambashares
<warpi> oki, thx
<srk9> How do I order more Ubuntu LiveCDs?
<Starminn> simisu: That pretty much sums it all up. The rest of things yeah you'll just learn with time. Like that .tar, .gz, and .tar.gz are the equivalent of .zip, .rar, etc. in Windows.
<DasEi> basy: ah, no I get it, the conf-files are in /etc/ssh
<tsimpson> basy: it's not a script, it's a plugin (library) for PAM
<DasEi> now*
<induz> multiplatinum, what kind of file is .dmg and how can i open it on mack as right now its on Lucid system
<DasEi> srk9: you just d/l them
<bullgard> KojiroAK: Ich empfehle Dir, den Podcast http://podcast-mp3.dradio.de/podcast/2011/02/19/dlf_20110219_1630_46d4dd16.mp3 anzuhören-
<Luis_> Can anyone help?, i've just freshly installed ubuntu on my old Pentium III home file/print server and when i  enter my login details the screen goes fuzzy/pixelated and it just resets back to the log in screen
<gbsr1> hi. so uh, i just got myself an hp dv6 second gen laptop and it has this switchable dual graphics card thing. now, ubuntu tells me that it does find drivers on that when booting up, but when installed it tells me that there are no screens, log complaining about the switchable graphics not working.
<gbsr1> problem is, i can't select which card to use in the bios.
<gbsr1> what do i do?
<srk9> DasEi: I want professionally designed CDs to give away to people who are disenfranchised with Windows.
<ikonia> Luis_: if it's resetting a common problem is no write permissions / out of disk space on /home
<multiplatinum> induz,  when ur on ur mac u can just double click it so it installs, check my PM too btw
<induz> multiplatinum, is it possible to copy .dmg file on a usb to take it to a mac comp
<multiplatinum> yeah induz
<ikonia> induz: dmg files are for apple, they are pointless on linux
<Luis_> ikonia, it doesnt actually restart it just goes back to the login screen
<ikonia> Luis_: the login screen is "X restarting"
<Starminn> srk9: So get yourself a LightScribe disc drive, burn a few copies of Ubuntu LiveCDs, and have at 'em. Keep in mind you cannot charge for Ubuntu, only the CDs
<ikonia> Luis_: a good test is to boot without X and test the login
<juk> !info dmg2img
<ubottu> dmg2img (source: dmg2img): Tool for converting compress dmg files to hfsplus images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-2 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Starminn> srk9: Though let me point out that this should go in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Luis_> ikonia, forgive my ignorance but how would i go about sorting it out
<DasEi> srk9: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/cds
<Luis_> ikonia, forgive my ignorance again but what is X
<srk9> Starminn: While I was planning to give them away for free, I disagree about your statement about not charging. Nothing keeps you from charging for GPL software. RedHat does it all the time.
<induz> juk is it for me
<srk9> DasEi: "Demand for Ubuntu CDs is very high, and we're trying to ensure that we have enough CDs for those who really need one. We've noticed that you've already received CDs of several previous Ubuntu releases."
<DasEi> Starminn:  hehe
<ikonia> induz: dmg files are usless and pointless on linux
<ikonia> Luis_: http://serverfault.com/questions/137776/disable-gdm-in-ubuntu-10-04
<srk9> Starminn: Are you sure that this belongs in off-topic? This seems like a support question to me.
<ikonia> Luis_: that explains disabling (reverse it to re-enable) gdm which stops the gui
<Starminn> srk9: Anyway, my statement remains the same. Grab yourself a LightScribe drive and have at 'em. The discs I give ot others are plain discs. The disc I have for myself I LightScribed and love it. :)
<juk> induz: i just take a look :)
<DasEi> srk9: see it as joke, see link
<ikonia> srk9: you order them from the shipit site
<ikonia> srk9: that is the only way
<srk9> sathis: I am having issue with a known bug: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<blkdg> Luis_, grab 10.4 or 10.10 standerd 32 bit installer and try again.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<srk9> That was meant to go to Starminn.
<ikonia> srk9: don't be silly in here
<DasEi> ikonia: pm you ?
<srk9> ikonia: The ship it site won't send me anymore.
<ikonia> DasEi: if you need to
<ikonia> srk9: then you are done, support on this matter is closed
<induz> juk, I am reading about it http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/dmg2img.shtml
<srk9> ikonia: My university has a Linux user's group. Is it possible to request them through that?
<NinjaJeff> Is there a command to attach to a process started with the & flag?
<Starminn> srk9:  For getting them shipped to you, yes, it is support. For redistributing them to "people who are disenfranchised with Windows," and having the "professionally-designed", that's nto Ubuntu support.
<ikonia> srk9: ask your uni,
<juk> induz: jee, nice
<erUSUL> NinjaJeff: attach?
<srk9> Starminn: My issue is bug #1.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Luis_> ikonia, surely if it stops the gui then all i'm left with is terminal? i can't really do much with terminal due to lack of familiarity with linux, never the less i'll try it
<ikonia> srk9: please stop repeating that
<erUSUL> NinjaJeff: bring it back to foreground?
<srk9> ubottu: Yeah, that is my problem.
<ikonia> Luis_: test the login without the gui
<NinjaJeff> erUSUL: Yes.
<ugmg> hi, i finish installing  Udesktop 10.4 but my eht0 no working and the insterfaces file contain this iface lo inet loopback and i am using vm
<erUSUL> NinjaJeff: fg %N where N is the job number
<LinuxNoob> alright guys, i need to install any version really, that supports 64bit os, 4gb ddr3. of windows on my computer, i absolutely, LOVED starcraft, and its just not the same speeds and such, i have to go back to windows for this one. can anyone lead me in the right direction? i have a win7 key on this laptop. but no cd =/ torrent an OEM version and use my key?
<ikonia> Luis_: we don't support windows on this
<ikonia> olops
<gbsr1> is there a gui frontend for vgaswitcheroo by any chance?
<LinuxNoob> starcraft2***
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: we don't support windows here
<ugmg> so how can i config  eth0 to be dhcp not static
<ikonia> Luis_: sotty, not for you
<LinuxNoob> its not really supporting windows is it? your supporting linux ubuntu
<ikonia> ugmg: use the network manager applet gui
<Luis_> ikonia, no worries
<LinuxNoob> if i dont get my starcraft2 back i will have to revert x_x
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: if you need to use windows, use it
<ugmg> i use it but it's empty of any drive
<NinjaJeff> I did "vi &" just to test, then tried to kill %N, but it's still up.
<LinuxNoob> ah
<brunner> How often does Ubuntu make packages that aren't in Debian?
<NinjaJeff> And fg %N says no such job, but it appears in "ps"
<erUSUL> NinjaJeff: do "jobs" in the terminal to see them
<srk9> Let me ask another way... Shipit has refused to send me more LiveCDs for 18 months. How can I arrange for them to send me more?
<ugmg> is there is any command i can run it from the terminal
<ikonia> srk9: you don't, you have used your allocation
<srk9> ikonia: How do I get a bigger allocation?
<ikonia> srk9: contact them and ask
<a1cd> Hey all, first off apologies if this is a stupid question :). I just got onto a server that someone else setup, the /var/log/messages folder is full of FATAL: Cannot find modules.deb. lsmod shows blank. The reason for this as I am seeing is that the output of uname -r is not the same as the folder in /lib/modules. Is there a way to update depmod/modprobe to use this new folder?
<srk9> ikonia: Do you have contact information?
<srk9> For them?
<DasEi> srk9: one last time : http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/cds
<ikonia> srk9: I believe it's on the website
<ikonia> srk9: or look at DasEi's suggestion
<srk9> DasEi: I was already there. They didn't have contact information there.
<ugmg> ikonia, any idea
<ikonia> ugmg: any idea with what ?
<srk9> DasEi: I was there before I tried asking here.
<NinjaJeff> erUSUL: Thanks a lot. :D
<negrodario> hola
<ugmg> how to add eth0 and make it dhcp
<negrodario> alguna que hable español
<NinjaJeff> Any idea why I couldn't kill the process outright?
<mman> que paso negrodario
<negrodario> hola che
<ikonia> ugmg: does the network manager applet see it ?
<ugmg> ikonia,i am using vmware and my os is guest
<ikonia> ugmg: so ?
<ikonia> ugmg: is't the same process
<DasEi> srk9: you can click link to your location ?
<negrodario> tengo xubuntu y no me funca el skype
<dnkbd> minimec, i have a small problem..... i was connected to my wireless access point, and restarted after adding the module to /etc/modules and then it would no llonger connect with my access point but it readily connects to others
<ikonia> !es | negrodario
<ubottu> negrodario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> NinjaJeff: no problem
<ugmg> ikonia , now i see the net manager
<mman> negrodario, que problema tenes
<mman> negrodario, hablame en privado sino se van a enojar por aqui
<ugmg> ikonia, wat next
<ikonia> !es | negrodario
<ikonia> ugmg: configure the device as dhcp
<negrodario> cuando hago la prueba de llamada escucho el mensaje pero no me graba el mio, por lo tanto no me escuchan
<juk> ubuntu es el ganador
<d03boy> hey guys... I'm in kind of a bind. I have an old desktop machine I want to install ubuntu server on but the CD rom on it is bad. I'd like to install using USB but I only have 512MB key. Is there a minimum installation I could use?
<negrodario> ok espera q es la 1 ves q entro aca
<dnkbd> minimec, i have a small problem..... i was connected to my wireless access point, and restarted after adding the module to /etc/modules and then it would no llonger connect with my access point but it readily connects to others
<minimec> dnkbd: you should be able to change the network in the network applet. It has definitly nothing to do with the /etc/modules entry. that only loads the module.
<simisu> well i followed the steps in the installation txt but when i type in the code that supposed to open the program it say´s ¨cant read binary file¨ why?
<ragas> Im trying to get phpmyadmin to accept larger filesize uploads.  I changed the max_upload_filesize in php.ini - the change is reflected in php -i; i restarted apache.  but its still saying 2048k is the limit.  I checed other relevant vars in php.ini as well.  what else is there?
<srk9> DasEi: The distributors charge $5 per CD. :/
<dnkbd> minimec, understood but when tryin to change network it just tries and tries and then says it cannot connect, i have tried to set IP's manually as well to no avail
<erUSUL> negrodario: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter para entrar en el canal en español
<Luis_> ikonia, not having much luck, i managed to find the file and i can see the line i'm supposed to change but it wont allow me to write anything in
<khrm> d03boy: you can use net install https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<DasEi> srk9: is what you wanted, paid cd's in short time, professional make , nor ? the 8DVD for 50 also possible..
<d03boy> khrm, but thats for a netbook. Will that turn out the same?
<ikonia> Luis_: use sudo to launch the editor
<d03boy> khrm, scratch that. nevermind
<chovynz> srk9: better than 300 for one "broken" version
<minimec> dnkbd: still no encryption on the router? I personally see no reason for that to happen.
<dnkbd> minimec, yes still no encryption, i am boggled as well, escpecially since it readily connects to other networks
<DasEi> srk9: I still don't get your intend, pm me or talk on in #ubuntu-offtopic
<srk9> DasEi: I am already there.
<erUSUL> !minimal | d03boy
<ubottu> d03boy: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<minimec> dnkbd: if you restarted the router?
<dnkbd> minimec, yes, but i have to go, but i will be back later
<d03boy> erUSUL, now the other problem... I don't have internet connected when I'm installing :) ... i wonder if its possible to do an install, then SSH and finisht eh install later?
<minimec> dnkbd: ok. cu
<erUSUL> d03boy: really dunno
<erUSUL> d03boy: but i doubt it
<Luis_> ikonia, i did but it just took me into the file, didnt ask for details or anything, when i press shift Q a little command prompt comes up is there something i'm supposed to write to be able to edit the file?
<griphown> hi, anyone ever hear about mydomedia ?
<davesnipe360> hello
<chovynz> erUSUL: with minimal how would you go about putting that on usb instead of cd?
<davesnipe360> i have a problem with evolution email
<ikonia> Luis_: what editor are you using ?
<davesnipe360> i need to log out of it
<davesnipe360> I need to log out of evolution email
<davesnipe360> wut do?
<erUSUL> chovynz: i thought about it after telling d03boy ; minimal uses alternate installer and i do not know if unetbootin works on those
<vega-> davesnipe360: err.. close the program?
<davesnipe360> doesnt work
<Luis_> ikonia, the one your link recomended vi, if that's an editor at all
<davesnipe360> veha
<davesnipe360> vega *
<ikonia> Luis_: if you don't know how to use an editor, best not to use it, use one you are comfortable with
<hoss> Is the 64-bit download located under the Alternative Download section?
<chovynz> erUSUL: Would you be able to use this method? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<davesnipe360> I NEED TO LOG OUT OF THE EVOLUTION EMAIL
<ikonia> davesnipe360: STOP SHOUTING
<davesnipe360> k
<davesnipe360> can u help then?
<chovynz> davesnipe360: push teh power button
<chovynz> that'll log you out.
<ikonia> davesnipe360: close the mail application
<ikonia> chovynz: easy, that's uncalled for
<davesnipe360> i did /b/ro
<ikonia> chovynz: help him or don't speak
<Luis_> ikonia, i think i'd better knock it on the head then, to be honest i'm not really confortable with any editor
<chovynz> ikonia: It is. then he can reboot.
<hoss> Is there a stable 64-bit edition for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> chovynz: powering off is not how to log out of mail,
<davesnipe360> so i closed it but when i open it again, it logs back in
<ikonia> hoss: yes, all ubuntu 64bit is stable
<chovynz> davesnipe360: do you know how to use kill?
<davesnipe360> no
<ikonia> davesnipe360: you need to disable auto connect/login then, that should be in preferences
<davesnipe360> thank you for your help
<davesnipe360> i appreciate t
<davesnipe360> it*
<hoss> ikonia: where can I download it?
<chovynz> davesnipe360: sorry. ikonia is right. im not helping with your situation.
<ikonia> hoss: the ubuntu.com website
<davesnipe360> kk yea
<davesnipe360> ty ikonia
<davesnipe360> cya /b/rotatos
<hoss> ikonia: I am currently there.  Could you be more specific?
<cardamon> Hi guys.  What's the bootloader on the 10.10 liveCD?
<cardamon> It's not grub, is it?
<ikonia> hoss: go to download
<hoss> ikonia: and then
<erUSUL> cardamon: i think livecds use syslinux
<chovynz> erUSUL: So, it looks like Minimal could work using that usb method, but i've never tried it.
<NooBoontoo> I was building this package when all  of a sudden got this message, What could be wrong hereÇ? http://pastebin.com/7CUR6yUf
<ikonia> hoss: oh come on, if you can't read the text to find the download you are going to have a problem
<chovynz> erUSUL: Have done with other packages but not minimal
<erUSUL> chovynz: yes; i never tried either
<cardamon> erUSUL: Dunno that I can do what I want with it then.  Thanks though.
<judget> DasEi  FYI the 10.04.2 desktop works fine where the 10.10 did not
<coz_> chovynz,   I would check on that...last I looked the minimal install cd could not be put onto a usb stick
<DasEi> !yay | judget
<ubottu> judget: Glad you made it! :-)
<DasEi> judget: is this a laptop ?
<erUSUL> cardamon: what do you want to do ?
<erUSUL> !xy
<DasEi> judget: I ask because this occured once to me too, though a later upgrade to maverick then worked, but no direct install
<cardamon> erUSUL: I have a relic of a Dell that won't boot to USB, apparently doesn't have anything in the BIOS to handle the USB, a liveUSB of the install I actually do want to install, and a LiveCD of 10.10
<erUSUL> cardamon: and you can not use a cd?
<cardamon> erUSUL: No burner.
<judget> not this is a "built from spare parts" desktop dual P4 8oo Mhz with onboard adaptec raid
<cardamon> A limitation of resources.
<tracdoor> hello
<chovynz> cardamon: What resources do you have? Do you know if the usb will work after boot?
<brontosaurusrex> is there a software that would make cute jpg snapshot of pages? like thumbnails
<chovynz> cardamon: And do you have net access on that machine?
<zerty> hello what is the default ftp server in ubuntu ?
<GeekMan> if i was to run the command udisks --poll-for-media /dev/hdc would i put that under fstab
<mman> zerty, there is no default ftp server
<cardamon> chovynz: Yes and yes.  But I don't know how do a netboot.
<zerty> on ubuntu server edition
<GeekMan> i need that to run each time i load a disk and eject on
<tracdoor> HOW DO I RUN MY MP3 FILES
<chovynz> cardamon: So usb will work after boot, but not on or before boot?
<erUSUL> chovynz: pxe boot?
<GeekMan> you need the ubuntu restricted plugins tracdoor
<erUSUL> !install | cardamon
<ubottu> cardamon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cardamon> chovynz: Yes.  It need the OS to handle the device.
<erUSUL> !codecs | tracdoor
<ubottu> tracdoor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DasEi> tracdoor: stop shouting, install vlc
<zerty> hello anyone there ?
<zerty> hello what is the default ftp server in ubuntu ?
<DasEi> zerty: hi zerty
<Dr_Willis> zerty: there is no default one.. theres several in the repos you coul dinstall.
<jrib> zerty: there is no default ftp server
<erUSUL> zerty: none
<Dr_Willis> zerty:   i suggest learning touse ssh and forget ftp ever existed
<zerty> i got ubuntu server
<magnetron> zerty: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<chovynz> cardamon: The reason I ask, is that I've also had similar installation probs. limited resources, no cd/nocd burner, didn't know how to install from net. Do you have access to another computer or only the one?
<GeekMan> are you talking about your updates servers (repositories)
<erUSUL> zerty: Dr_Willis is right ftp is a relic from the 80's ;P
<zerty> thanks magnet
<GeekMan> i gtg
<Dr_Willis> ftp is beyond a relic.. :)
<khrm> cardamon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux This page describes installing from harddisk.
<cardamon> chovynz: I have the dell relic, my netbook (which I'm talking to you from), and a connection from one to the other if only I can navigate the router.
<JustCJs> I was wondering if it is possible to use vesafb in conjunction with the oss Radeon driver. I had to disable KMS due to issues with brightness, but would nevertheless like to have a fb device
<zerty> i got this error at the end
<chovynz> cardamon: what os is netbook?
<zerty>  postgresql-8.4
<zerty>  postgresql
<JustCJs> its perhaps a silly questoin ;z
<zerty> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot3> zerty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zerty> during the installation of vsftpd
<JustCJs> *opensource Radeon driver
<Dr_Willis> JustCJs:  should be possible. but ive seen in the past where the framebuffer has issues with some X drivers. try it an dsee.
<JustCJs> Dr_Willis:   thanks a lot ;)
<chovynz> cardamon: oh wait, that wont help.
<Dr_Willis> zerty:   sudo apt-get update, upgrade, try again.. if it still has issues check the bug reports.. and/or try a differnt ftp server.
<kurt__> How can I upgrade Ubuntu Desktop to Ubuntu Netbook edition?
<chovynz> cardamon: ok. So your Dell has access to the Net right? Do you know if it connects or is just wired up? (btw, wireless or wired?)
<anfegame> anyone can help me with the mic problem?
<Dr_Willis> zerty:  best answer is to use ssh and forget about ftp.
<khrm> d03boy you can use install from harddisk method as describe here depending upon what Os you are using currently :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<zerty> well is it really necessary to install update and to upgrade everytime ?
<cardamon> chovynz: wired.
<kurt__> How can I upgrade Ubuntu Desktop to Ubuntu Netbook edition?
<Dr_Willis> zerty:  if you want to trouble shoot the issue.. yes its a step you should do
<cardamon> chovynz: And yes, it does have a Boot to Lan option.
<zerty> coz the problem come since during the update
<zerty> sorry since when i upgrade things on my server
<chovynz> cardamon: is legacy usb turned on in bios? What is bios? (name and version)
<juk> zerty: just get a cat, give on admining
<zamba> where has the fixed font gone?
<chovynz> cardamon: just so you know, i don't actually have any answers for you at this stage, im attempting to help you troubleshoot it, so that we can get you up and running.
<cardamon> chovynz: No, it's not.  The OS has to run it, afaik.  And can't get you the bios name just yet...give me five  minutes.
<cardamon> trying something.
<zerty> cat on admining ?
 * chovynz goes back to being away
<cardamon> chovynz: Oh, and the dell  already has 10.10 on there.  But that's not what I want.
<simisu> do i need to manually assign a swap partition?
<kurt__> How can I upgrade Ubuntu Desktop to Ubuntu Netbook edition?
<ohsix> kurt__: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<Dr_Willis> kurt__:  thats not really a 'upgrade' just an install...
<kurt__> Thx
<ohsix> it's not an upgrade persay, but it will bring everything in as if you installed the netbook edition, and you'll be able to pick the netbook session on the login screen
<Guest44846> exit
<puspendu> hiiii
<puspendu> all
<mkanyicy> hi puspendu
<puspendu> helo
<mkanyicy> !ask | puspendu
<ubottu> puspendu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<puspendu> m new in dis ookkeis
<hazzarux> !english | puspendu
<ubottu> puspendu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<puspendu> actuly m new i here
<hazzarux> puspendu: stop speaking gibberish, please.
<puspendu> m speaking in english
<mkanyicy> hazzarux, calm down
<puspendu> do u understand
<bc81> puspendu: ask your ubuntu related question, or go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<puspendu> what is unity ?
<ardian>  Is it a big problem if you change your hostname ?
<bc81> !info unity | puspendu
<ubottu> puspendu: unity (source: unity): Unity Interface for Ubuntu Netbook Edition. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.46-0ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 125 kB, installed size 484 kB
<puspendu> thnku
<hazzarux> mkanyicy: i am calm.
<bc81> ardian: not that big of problem, i have done it before once..a bigger problem if you change user account names
<puspendu> is there any video calling software in ubuntu ?
<ardian> ou okay
<erUSUL> !hostname | ardian
<ubottu> ardian: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<erUSUL> puspendu: ekiga, empathy and skype is aviable too
<mkanyicy> puspendu, skype
<ardian> Thank you erUSUL
<FSX> The default printing GUI in Xubuntu is a bit limited. Is there an alternative?
<puspendu> thnku mkanyicy
<puspendu> :)
<ohsix> FSX: you mean the printer configuration? the ui in apps for printing should be the same regardless of the DE (as long as it's gtk)
<FSX> ohsix: I mean the GUI you see when you print a photo for example. My parents are not happy with the default one.
<ohsix> FSX: you might need to look to another app thats printing the picture and hope its changes to the dialogue suffice
<ohsix> FSX: the print preview stuff is weird in firefox tho, can't do much about that
<hazzarux> FSX: i don't know.. but ... maybe.. are these different in GNOME vs. KDE?
<FSX> ohsi, hazzarux: Is it possible to replace the default one?
<ohsix> they're different, but not much; if they're not happy with the existing one it's probably a bug, or they're nuts
<arkani> where do I should look to make XCHAT open 2 irc hanels at startup?
<YankDownUnder> #xchat -or- read the docs
<hazzarux> FSX: yes you can replace gnome by kde. (never done that, but already have had the idea). sudo apt-get install kde & then choose KDE @login screen.
<FSX> ohsix: I can say they're not nuts. ;) My mom prints a lot of photos and it's not easy enough to place multiple photos on one page without using an image editor.
<hazzarux> !info kde | FSX
<ubottu> FSX: Package kde does not exist in maverick
<KM0201> !info kubuntu | FSX
<ubottu> FSX: Package kubuntu does not exist in maverick
<hazzarux> !info kubuntu-desktop | FSX
<ubottu> FSX: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.205 (maverick), package size 27 kB, installed size 56 kB
<KM0201> !info kubuntu-desktop
<KM0201> :)
<ohsix> FSX: ya, that's why i'm saying you should sooner look to an app that's better at printing photos
<FSX> hazzarux: I meant the printing GUI. I know Python. Maybe it's possible to replace it?
<FSX> ohsix: k
<kdcisit> Hello, I am trying to connect Ekiga to an Avaya VOIP system over h323.  Ekiga won't pass the number to the Avaya system during auth.  Any ideas or alternatives for h323 connection?
<ohsix> FSX: something that lets you arrange photos on the paper or something, that's not a job for the print dialogue proper
<hazzarux> FSX: which printing GUI are we speaking of? GNOME's?
<chovynz> cardamon: What are you trying to achieve?
<FSX> hazzarux: Xubuntu
<simisu> do i need to manually assign a swap partition? in the instalation it didn´t ask me anything about that...
<ohsix> FSX: unfortunately the only app i know personally that does that, is picasa :\
<cardamon> chovynz: Install the build I have on this one iso.
<erUSUL> simisu: the installer should just create one for you
<YankDownUnder> Swap partitions will get setup and assigned automagically.
<FSX> ohsix: Ok, I'll probably try to make something myself then.
<chovynz> cardamon: custom build or regular?
<ohsix> FSX: you could install them all and let the parents pick :]
<simisu> erUSUL so if i actually made a partition and dedicated a whole space for that... is it actually using that?
<erUSUL> simisu: you did manual partitioning ?
<simisu> yes
<FSX> ohsix: hehe, they don't have time to try things. It just has to work. Can't do much about that.
<cardamon> regular, but it's another buntu variant, so I'm not asking for support.
<erUSUL> FSX: tried gthumb ?
<cardamon> Hmm.
<hazzarux> Evening, ppl. i'm gone. see y'all next time. Gotta be studying German tomorrow :D so probably tuesday :)
<erUSUL> !info gthumb
<ubottu> gthumb (source: gthumb): an image viewer and browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:2.11.3-2build1 (maverick), package size 613 kB, installed size 2024 kB
<hilarie> Is it just me, or does this seem like a bad idea? ---How To Use Keygen----------------
<hilarie>   -Open a terminal and 'cd' to the directory containing the keygen
<hilarie>   -Run: sudo chmod +x vmware-keygen_x86_64
<hilarie>   -Run: ./vmware-keygen_x86_64
<FSX> erUSUL: No, will try.
<FloodBot3> hilarie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simisu> thing is i´m finding the fresh ubuntu install much slower then the windows... could it be because it´s running from an external HDD with usb2?
<hilarie> bleh, sorry, I thought I deleted the enter character thingies
<YankDownUnder> gnome-photo-printer
<cardamon> chovynz: It's a "Dell Dimension 2350 Bios version A01" for the record.
<ohsix> FSX: shotwell and f-spot are on the shortlist, but only because i don't know of any others :D
<hazzarux> !info vmware-keygen
<ubottu> Package vmware-keygen does not exist in maverick
<FSX> ohsix: I tried Shotwell. Printing is a bit limited.
<FSX> ohsix: You can only adjust the size of the image.
<ohsix> ah, dang
<simisu> thing is i´m finding the fresh ubuntu install much slower then the windows... could it be because it´s running from an external HDD with usb2?
<cardamon> chovynz: Legacy USB is on in the bios.
<chovynz> cardamon: :( no chance of flashing to something more friendly?
<chovynz> ;)
<erUSUL> simisu: well usb2 is certainly slower than sata/pata
<hazzarux> !info feh | FSX
<ubottu> FSX: feh (source: feh): imlib2 based image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-1 (maverick), package size 276 kB, installed size 544 kB
<hazzarux> FSX: you could try this ^
<ohsix> his parents are definitely not going to be able to use feh, even if its printing is awesome
<hazzarux> ohsix: can be.
<simisu> but would that make a difference in webbrowsing or more heavy stuff... if it´s like that i might have to actually install it on the computer (although all i have are about 6 gigs... not much to go with no?)
 * 13WAA6LW9 ñêîðî áóäó: Gone away for now
<PointMan> how can I force an installation by aptitude?
<hazzarux> !info gqview | FSX
<ubottu> FSX: gqview (source: geeqie): image viewer using GTK+ (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0-4 (maverick), package size 159 kB, installed size 212 kB
<aeon-ltd> PointMan: read its man pages, man apt-get, but iirc its -f
<DasEi> PointMan: more details , force what (geneal bad idea)
<DasEi> ?
<Guinness2702> Everytime I restart apache I see "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 1.2.3.4 for ServerName" - can anybody tell me how I prevent/fix that?
<PointMan> DasEi: nm
<aeon-ltd> simisu: what would make a difference?
<FSX> hazzarux: Thanks for the suggestions.
<Grishnackh666> hi there
<cardamon> chovynz: I found a liveCD I'd made the boots to GRUB for another insstall.
<ohsix> FSX: good luck, picasa is available for linux; just not in the repos
<mman> Guinness2702, i think you have to change an option in /etc/apache2/
<hazzarux> !info mirage | FSX
<ubottu> FSX: mirage (source: mirage): fast and simple GTK+ image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-5.1 (maverick), package size 102 kB, installed size 576 kB
<FSX> ohsix: Do you perhaps know if there's a Printing API for Python in Ubuntu?
<simisu> aeon-ltd i´m guessing if i ran ubuntu from the sata harddrive and not the external HDD it would be faster no? (not having to work through usb)
<Grishnackh666> i have 2 NICs in my mythbuntu box, and i want to join 2 seperated networks without any routing. i thought this would be default by connecting, but my neighbor said he has access on the machines in the other network..how is this possible?
<mman> Guinness2702, i think you have to change an option in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<cardamon> But I can't seem to find the USB drive on it, which makes me think that this grub isn't configured for it and the bios isn't loading the usb.
<chovynz> cardamon: sorry man im kinda running out of steam here. Without actually physically being there Ive found it hard to think through the issue I had and how i solved them. Basically, I don't really know how to do this without the usb working from boot.
<Guinness2702> mman, yeah, but I can't figure out what - the Internet tells me to set ServerName to match my hostname, but I have virtual hosts, and I don't want anything on http://myhost/
<simisu> i´m getting bleed on the screen and really choppy performance... i´m very dissapointed after all the hard work i put into simply installing the OS!
<aeon-ltd> simisu: yes, read and write speeds would be much faster, but once an apllication that doesn't require much r/w, its all in the ram and thats the same
<chovynz> cardamon:  cuz you have no burner, but you do have net, so net install is an option. (I think). Have you tried isntalling from teh HD after bootup?
<chovynz> *installing, the
<mman> Guinness2702, you have to do it under each vhost
<DasEi> FSX: depends on the printer, but there are some , look at apt-cache search print | grep python
<chovynz> cardamon: ok let me rephrase that. How important is the information on that Dell to you?
<Guinness2702> mman, all of my vhosts have ServerName directives
<aeon-ltd> simisu: what specification is your pc?
<Ganymede> Guinness2702, You will have to set a vhost for the default hostname and show a blank page. otherwise, you'll have to do something IP-based and don't listen on the IP that matches your fqdn.
<FSX> DasEi: Ok, will do that.
<ohsix> FSX: if there is it won't be able to do what you're looking to do
<simisu> intel celron 2.4ghz 256mb ddr sdram
<FSX> ohsix: Why not?
<Guinness2702> Surely apache will allow me to have *only* vhosts, and not insist that I have "myhost" as a site :\
<Guinness2702> Ganymede, Surely apache will allow me to have *only* vhosts, and not insist that I have "myhost" as a site :\
<simisu> although i think it actually has 500mb ddr...
<DasEi> FSX: picking up your initial questions, as of printing guis I have good experiences with hp and cannon, else see above, need apps which provide them
<ohsix> FSX: the print dialogue isn't the place to arrange photos and stuff, it needs to be done by the app before that
<Ganymede> Is it normal that any 2d desktop operation (scrolling windows) is a lot slower on 3200x1080 than it is on 1280x800, even when said window is the same size?
<mman> Guinness2702, yup, that is true, and actually i think you have to use your host, but you can redirect it to any vhost
<aeon-ltd> simisu: then the ram's the limit, and i'm assuming integrated gpu
<jrib> Ganymede: you might also try #httpd
<aeon-ltd> simisu: still i'd opt in to a lighter window manager or desktop environment like xfce/lxde
<Ganymede> Guinness2702, see what jrib said to me above
<jrib> Ganymede: oops, sorry about that
<FSX> ohsix: My mom just needs to be able to select a few photos in THunar and then print them (on one page or something else). I can make a GUI for that.
<Guinness2702> Ganymede, jrib I tried #apache - nobody there
<ohsix> FSX: i suppose, but that's something different entirely :]
<simisu> so how come windows is running just ¨fine¨?
<jrib> Guinness2702: #httpd, not #apache (though the topic in #apache tells you about #httpd too0
<barbaz> Guinness2702, try #httpd to find apache users
<Guinness2702> k, guess I should have guess that - thanks all :)
<FSX> ohsix: Yea ^^
<Ganymede> Guinness2702, Apache is software foundation, of which one of their software is the webserver.
<aeon-ltd> simisu: different constraints, depending on software something can seem fast or slow, gnome is pretty fat to be honest, i mean just by viewing (no actual scientific recordings) a pentium 3 could seem faster than a i5 just by changing the software - gnome with compiz is more like vista with full effects, gnome with metacity without the effects and the performance difference for 99% of machines is insane
<greenmanzana> Hello :D
<simisu> aeon-ltd to be quite honest i can´t follow you...
<aeon-ltd> greenmanzana: hi
<Yerushalmi> I'm on Ubuntu Netbook Edition, and so my desktop isn't normal gnome but rather this Unity-style thing. Thursday night I ran an update, and Friday morning upon turning on the computer I find I only have the desktop background, which blinks grey occasionally. I have the upper black bar with the time, and keyboard commands help me open programs, but I don't have a desktop. Can anyone help?
<simisu> geez... i thought this wouldn´t be as hard
<mOHawk> simisu: i was wondering what version of windows can you run with 256 mb ddr ram?
<simisu> another whole day spent just to realize it´s a big FAIL  :o(
<simisu> it´s windows xp
<slashroot> how Can i open eclipse frmo user X if it was only installed on user Y?
<BluesKaj> mOHawk, XP will run but slowlu, Xubuntu will be much faster
<aeon-ltd> simisu: ok, lesson/philosophy, the software is almost always the problem - better written (those who aim for the least amount of lines of code for a function) software can perform better on the same system than with poorly written code. in this case its usage of software thats the problem - right now you use gnome(stock ubuntu desktop) which is heavy if you use xubuntu (different software, same core) it will seem faster
<simisu> and i had loads of important stuff to do... mah...
<ilovefairuz> slashroot: installed using apt or  manaually?
<aeon-ltd> simisu: as well as be faster/lighter on your hardware
<slashroot> manually (helios)
<Grishnackh666> i have 2 NICs in my mythbuntu box, and i want to join 2 seperated networks without any routing. i thought this would be default by connecting, but my neighbor said he has access on the machines in the other network..how is this possible?
<simisu> aeon-ltd so what you´re telling me is to try a different distro? name Xubunto for example?
<ilovefairuz> slashroot: can you access her/his home directory? just browse to it and click the binary
<mOHawk> BluesKaj: the last computer i had with 256mb ram was tandy 1000 and ran dos 3.1 or something like that lol
<mo3r> who is here
<ohsix> aeon-ltd: seem faster? that sounds like a guess
<Starminn> simisu: Allow me to just say that my system came with XP Media Center (highest) and 512MB DDR2 RAM. Running UBuntu was at LEAST 4 times faster than XP. Now that I have 5GB of RAM XP is actually usable. -- IT's probably not Ubuntu, it's just the RAM.  What they're saying though is that Ubuntu has some variations on it for lighter machines. Xubuntu looks like Ubuntu but is a lot lighter/easier on the machine.
<aeon-ltd> simisu: yes, but you don't have to reinstall, you can just remove the gnome stuff and install xubuntu packages. btw google around for other window managers/ desktop environments you might like that are light; personally i'd choose lxde
<abstrakt> so I'm playing around with ack-grep
<ilovefairuz> mo3r: what's your question?
<abstrakt> really nice, it's got an option for --pager
<abstrakt> --pager=more --pager=less
<aeon-ltd> ohsix: logically it would be faster but bugs might occur that hinder performance
<Starminn> simisu: http://www.xubuntu.org/
<abstrakt> ilovefairuz, he seems to be spamming everyone, I'd ignore him
<slashroot> unfortunately its not there.
<abstrakt> if i use --pager=less there's no colors
<randy__> @search tech manual
<ohsix> aeon-ltd: logic has nothing to do with guessing
<abstrakt> if I use --pager=more
<abstrakt> there's colors
<abstrakt> but more seems to suck more than less
<randy__> @seek tech manual
<abstrakt> lol, pun intended
<FloodBot3> abstrakt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mo3r> hello all americans0
<aeon-ltd> ohsix: its not guessing its inferring
<Ganymede> Speaking of pagers, I use less. I'd like the ability to search with wraparound (/ and ? apparently don't wrap around) AND so that when I jump to the next match, it places it at the center of the screen and not at the top so I can see before and after. Any ideas?
<abstrakt> are there any yet better options for pagers than less or more
<ohsix> aeon-ltd: unless you're arugment is ad absurdum and a computer doing nothing is objectively better, because it's appears to do nothing, very fast
<ohsix> aeon-ltd: inferences are based on sets of evidence, a guess isn't evidence
<barbaz> abstrakt, i cant say that it is better but you can try if "most" is good for your use cases
<abstrakt> Ganymede, but are there other options available for pagers other than more or less
<abstrakt> barbaz, ok i just want to know what other options there are
<abstrakt> i don't care about good or best, i'll evaluate that for myself :)
<Ganymede> abstrakt, Yeah, I'm open to others...I heard about "most" but i don't recall it's featureset off hand...
<abstrakt> ahh, excellent, most is what I needed :)
<Ganymede> abstrakt, The most pager web site leaves much to be desired.
<abstrakt> it's weird... more *says* it will scroll backwards, but it won't
<abstrakt> the keys are b and CTRL-B
<justinsane> does anyone have experience reformatting hdd's?
<justinsane> I am trying to reformat my harddrive. At the command prompt i typed "fdisk /dev/hdb" and I got Unable to open /dev/sda'
<DasEi> abstrakt: you can pipe many things to text or html for convienient browsing
<abstrakt> supposedly, but they don't work, I can only scroll down
<aeon-ltd> ohsix: ok back up here. point no.1 current system software = too heavy, lighter software = lighter duh. meaning that lessening the load on the components meaning it can actually process properly without slowdowns hence its more usable and usage is much faster for the user
<simisu> Starminn but it could also be the fact that it´s running throguh usb no?
<abstrakt> DasEi, yes I understand but this is a tad faster and easier
<Starminn> simisu: Oh, you mean you have'nt installed it yet?
<abstrakt> DasEi, I do that sometimes
<ohsix> aeon-ltd: "too heavy" sounds like an opinion, or in patently silly circumstance anyways
<ohsix> aeon-ltd: it's not too heavy here
<simisu> anyway guys... thanks a lot for the input... but i´ve been starving my self trying to finish up with this and no i have to go to eat...
<DasEi> abstrakt: say lspci, so faster.. easier, sure :
<abstrakt> oh hell yeah, most has split windows
<abstrakt> this is leet
<simisu> yes it´s installed
<simisu> on an external drive
<ohsix> aeon-ltd: but at the same time its too heavy for a 486 with 4mb of ram
<ohsix> aeon-ltd: but there is a large gulf between here and there
<DasEi> abstrakt: sudo lspci | lspci.txt && gedit lspci.txt
<aeon-ltd> ohsix: its relative. but for simisu's system it is too heavy
<Starminn> simisu: That will definitely slow it down. Remember that until you install it the only thing you're using is the speed of the external device. So on a CD it's going to run only as fast as your CD drive can read (which usually isn't very fast) and on USB it's as fast as your computer can read the flash drive.
<abstrakt> DasEi, sudo lspci | most
<justinsane> what is the best way to reformat my hard drive?
<abstrakt> is a lot faster to type
<hazzarux> justinsane: GParted for life!
<abstrakt> anyway I'm not dealwing with lspci
<abstrakt> like I said before I'm dealing with ack-grep
<Starminn> simisu: It's not installed on your computer is what I'm saying so it will run about half as fast as it would if installed.
<ohsix> aeon-ltd: simisu has other problems
<justinsane> hazzarux: thanks
<stephenmac7> Hello, I am having problems installing the wl driver from jockey and kpackagekit. I get the installArchives() failed error in jockey
<abstrakt> DasEi, lspci doesn't have colored output, either
<aeon-ltd> Starminn: it won't actually for basic applications, majority of the system loads into ram
<abstrakt> "most" in this case is the best option and specifically suited for what I want
<aeon-ltd> ohsix: yes, sorry for steering it slightly offtopic
<abstrakt> DasEi, I know how to redirect to a text file, that's not what I want
<abstrakt> context
<abstrakt> it's important
<Starminn> aeon-ltd: Maybe my computer is the exception to the rule but on a LiveCD 80% of programs load at half the speed.
<ohsix> aeon-ltd: i hope you realize the practical difference between xubuntu/lubuntu and the full thing is very small in actual use, chances are xubuntu/lubuntu will even be unacceptable if the whole thing is already
<simisu> simisu has lots of problems... time being one of them... i really do appriciate all your time people, thank you and good bye!
<Yerushalmi> I'm on Ubuntu Netbook Edition, and so my desktop isn't normal gnome but rather this Unity-style thing. Thursday night I ran an update, and Friday morning upon turning on the computer I find I only have the desktop background picture, and it keeps blinking grey. The upper black bar with the time and open programs appears normal, and keyboard commands help me open programs, but I don't have a...
<abstrakt> DasEi, E from within most opens EDITOR
<Yerushalmi> ...desktop. Can anyone help?
<Starminn> aeon-ltd: Maybe not quite half but they run at about 60% of performance as opposed to loading it from my HDD
<abstrakt> DasEi, by the way
<tonycrete1991f> Hello there, I am trying to transfer files to a jailbroken iPhone from a computer running xUbuntu and ive installed libmobiledevice though my iphone does not mount
<tonycrete1991f> any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> Starminn: heh, not everything is loaded. also scratch space is needed for some applications and if ram is being used and a hdd is unvailable ram needs to be juggled (loaded and offloaded) to keep up
<ohsix> Starminn: it would be weird if that were true; after they've started it should be the same for both
<abstrakt> Starminn, put your "LiveCD" on a USB flash drive :)
<abstrakt> Starminn, I'll never install from CD again if I can help it, USB is way faster
<stephenmac7> This channel moved too quickly
<abstrakt> stephenmac7, it does that
<Starminn> abstrakt: While my BIOS has a setting to boot from USB it never is able to do it. *shrug*
<sacc> jkd
<stephenmac7> I cannot get an answer to my questions like that!
<abstrakt> Starminn, ahh, bummer... get a computer that doesn't suck :P
<abstrakt> stephenmac7, so use the forums
<Starminn> ohsix: Eh, who knows. I probably just don't spend enough time on it for the RAM caching to take place. (if "Cache" is the right term)
<aeon-ltd> ohsix: gnome with compiz vs xfce, is more than enough to make a difference on the system in question. but yes unless a large difference is made - e.g start from server and use a standalone window manager. savings seem minimal
<Starminn> abstrakt: :)
<stephenmac7> I need the answer instantly and not have to wait 4-5 years for it
<aeon-ltd> !patience | stephenmac7
<ubottu> stephenmac7: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ohsix> aeon-ltd: compiz is faster in practical interaction than a plain noncomposited desktop
<Ganymede> Maybe you can pay for support from Canonical.
<tux_> is it just me or does anyone else think Empathy is REALLY awful
<aeon-ltd> ohsix: heh try telling that to a tiling window manager user with several shortcuts defined
<aeon-ltd> tux_: thats offtopic
<ohsix> aeon-ltd: even on an old k6-2 i had with some ati card in it, it faster than just regular metacity
<tux_> aeon-ltd, bite me
<abstrakt> lol @ stephenmac7
<ohsix> aeon-ltd: that's another argument from absurdity; we're not talking about contrived scenarios here
 * aeon-ltd takes a bite out of tux_ 
<abstrakt> "i need an answer instantly!"
<Gwar_Trolle> Can anyone recomend a GUI program to check CPU temps?
<abstrakt> stephenmac7, and I need a unicorn
<BlueBomber7> ohsix: You're leaving out tiling window managers. Try xmonad or ratpoison :)
<tux_> aeon-ltd, do you like my rocky road lumps?
<tonycrete1991f> Hello there, I am trying to transfer files to a jailbroken iPhone from a computer running xUbuntu and ive installed libmobiledevice though my iphone does not mount
<stephenmac7> Don't we all :/
<Ganymede> Gwar_Trolle, I think there's a panel applet for that.
<xangua> !sensors | Gwar_Trolle
<ubottu> Gwar_Trolle: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ohsix> BlueBomber7: i'm not leaving anything out, my grandmother isn't going to use xmonad or ratpoison
<tux_> pidgin > empathy
<aeon-ltd> ohsix: whatever. i'm gonna stop here before the idea of helping simisu gets lost
<abstrakt> stephenmac7, point being the urgency of your problem doesn't impress anyone and really when you complain that your problem is urgent you're complaining that your time is more valuable than ours
<abstrakt> stephenmac7, that's not a very nice thing to say
<ohsix> aeon-ltd: simisu needs more than you can give him, he needs to obliterate a lot of things to get it to an acceptable level
<BlueBomber7> ohsix: Why not? Mine uses Xubuntu....
<Ganymede> *sigh* Is no one's grandmother a power user/epic programmer and Linux expert?
<ohsix> aeon-ltd: and whats left still might not be acceptable
<abstrakt> stephenmac7, if your time is really that valuable, then just pay someone to fix your problem... but don't ask in here for who to pay, this is not the place
<ohsix> BlueBomber7: tiling window managers.
<BlueBomber7> ohsix: Yeah... so what?
<ohsix> BlueBomber7: mine uses ubuntu proper, just fine
<ohsix> BlueBomber7: yea so you missed the entire point, nevermind
<BlueBomber7> ohsix: K.
<tonycrete1991f> does xubuntu mounts devices automaticaly?
<abstrakt> tonycrete1991f, try it and see
<mkanyicy> tonycrete1991f, it can
<mkanyicy> tonycrete1991f, how can we help you?
<abstrakt> tell him how to make it automount devices
<abstrakt> I would presume
<aeon-ltd> simisu: ok, my best suggestion if you have 1 hour, is to start from server or use a lighter distro
<mkanyicy> abstrakt, lol
<Aranel> why can't I see my BH-214 bluetooth headset on Bluetooth devices? My dongle works (I can connect to my N900) and BH-214 also works (I can connect to it from N900), what's wrong?
<w1n5ton> Yo
<w1n5ton> I need some help
<w1n5ton> How do I mount an ecryptfs filesystem from an external hard drive?
<kas> Hello everyone!  I was wondering if someone could offer me some guidance in troubleshooting my microphone jack issue.  I have a Dell E6400 that has a mic built into the monitor and a microphone jack.  I cannot get the jack to work.
<Stereocaulon> is there anyone who can point me to a good explanation on  fuse and upstart? I've been using Ubuntu since 4.10 and I need to understand my system again :o)
<uRock> kas, System> Preferences> Sound, then select the hardware you are wanting to use
<uRock> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<uRock> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<w1n5ton> .ecryptfs
<w1n5ton> !ecryptfs
<Stereocaulon> uRock, thx for those quick pointers, should have know that they would haven been included in ubottu
<uRock> Stereocaulon, welcome. I have no clue on the subjects, but was hoping those links might be helpful
<Yerushalmi> I'm on Ubuntu Netbook Edition, and so my desktop isn't normal gnome but rather this Unity-style thing. Thursday night I ran an update, and Friday morning upon turning on the computer I find I only have the desktop background picture, and it keeps blinking grey. The upper bar with the time and open programs appears normal, and keyboard commands help me open programs, but I don't have a...
<Yerushalmi> ...desktop. Help
<Stereocaulon> uRock, they certainly are, thx again
<Yerushalmi> !
<uRock> Yerushalmi, are you using Natty?
<mjs_> hi all
<Yerushalmi> uRock: I'm on 10.04.
<mjs_> 2 ??S  about maverick-amd64
<Stereocaulon> kas, whether the mic. is builtin into your screen or not does normally not matter. It's the tangle of sound layers that are probably responsible.
<uRock> !ask | mjs
<ubottu> mjs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mimosita_linux> hola?
<Stereocaulon> kas, !es | Mimosita_linux
<Senjai> !es | Mimosita_linux
<ubottu> Mimosita_linux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mjs_> well, firstly, really want to join active directory...tried both likewise and centrify
<EmuAlert> How do you set up game controllers?
<uRock> mjs_, samba should be able to do that
<uRock> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kill> join #ubuntu-cn
<mjs_> did it once, but have long since forgotten...feel like there were some steps that i've forgotten?
<mjs_> or possibly a firewall issue on the server side..
<mjs_> any good start to finish guides?
<Senjai> kill ??
<uRock> !samba | mjs_
<ubottu> mjs_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mjs_> ok, samba....that will handle not only the file sharing, but also the printer sharing?..
<Stereocaulon> EmuAlert, what kind of controller are you trying to set up?
<Senjai> mjs_ should
<uRock> mjs_, it will work with active directory
<mjs_> i would like to be joined to the domain just like as if native windows (SBS 2008, btw)..
<uRock> !active directory
<mjs_> thank you...i will check out the samba...
<uRock> ubottu doesn know about that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Senjai> !msg the bot | uRock
<ubottu> uRock: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<EmuAlert> Stereocaulon, I'm using this: http://gear.ign.com/articles/637/637465p1.html, so it's basically USB
<Stereocaulon> EmuAlert, try searching for "gamepad" in the software center, should net you at least 8 different tools for that
<EmuAlert> Ah, thanks
<Skyline0964256> i need some help :/
<uRock> Senjai, I was doing for the prupose of others, not just myself
<Senjai> !ask | Skyline0964256
<ubottu> Skyline0964256: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mjs_> 2nd ?....any great invoicing/billing solutions for ubuntu...pref. $0, but not necessarily?
<Cenezo> Why do people write an exclamation point followed by an keyword?
<Senjai> Cenezo, It tells the bot you are talking to it
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, Have you actually looked?
<Skyline0964256> how can i broadcast my audio with stereo mix, like i do in windows xp?
<Cenezo> Senjai, bot?
<Gwar_Trolle> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Stereocaulon> EmuAlert, please pastebin the result of "lsusb"
<Senjai> !msg the bot | Cenezo
<ubottu> Cenezo: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Stereocaulon> !pastebin | EmuAlert
<ubottu> EmuAlert: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gwar_Trolle> :) btw, thanks for the CPU temp applet whoever gave it to me.
<mjs_> a while ago, but was disappointed....was just hoping to help out a friend with simple needs, and didn't want to have to resort to a spreadsheet...
<Cenezo> Senjai, oh, now I get it. Thank you. :)
<mjs_> i can make him one, but don't want him to have to rely on me if/when his needs change...
<Senjai> Cenezo,  p
<Sirgado> can't mount an 10.04 server NFS export with a 10.10 Desktop.... found bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/656889
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, NCH Express Invoice => quite good, zero cost, small, effective, great functionality.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 656889 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "nfs mounts no longer negotiate protocol with older servers" [Undecided,New]
<Ztripez> is there anyone here who know lvm?
<Sirgado> Does anybody knows a workaround for be able to mount NFS exports suing Ubuntu 10.10?
<DasEi> !nfs | Sirgado
<ubottu> Sirgado: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<KBentley57> hey guys, a quick question.  Is is better to use WUBI to have ubuntu inside a windows installation, or to use virtualbox for the install?
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, There's also Quasar Accounting for linux => Canadian company. Used that before.
<mjs_> >>>for the record....paid for vmware workstation, but had some problems when upgrading, and now using virtualbox and don't really mind not spending the $300
<KBentley57> The reason I ask, is because once I tried this, and it broke my RAID inside windows
<KBentley57> a while ago
<DasEi> Sirgado: if the nfs is up already, just need an entry in fstab
<Sirgado> DasEi: this is not a isntalling or configuring problem, this a Ubuntu 10,10 bug,
<Sirgado> nope
<Sirgado> with a 10.04 mounts fine
<FIReun> Q: between installing 10.10 and now, my HD has stopped reporting SMART data, has there been any reports of changes made in the kernel or tools that trip up the smartctl tools?
<DasEi> Sirgado: ic, no idea then
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, VMWare had it's day - but it's kinda past the "used by date" nowadays.
<Senjai> mjs_ Are you primarily a windows user? I don't know what kind of work you do, but if its sensitive data, until your confident about linux security and user privledges, I'd stick to using windows for financials
<YankDownUnder> Ah yes, stick to the most insecure platform for business critical and sensitive data!
<DasEi> YankDownUnder: wrong place here, but they developed on like other projects
<Gwar_Trolle> hey guys, I think my lm sensors is playing buggers with me, as it's registering my CPU at 17C, which I am pretty sure it isn't. Is there another way I can check short of sticking a thermomiter in there?
<countley> i just descovrered vnc its great
<Senjai> YankDownUnder, Yes its insecure, but linux is too, until you know how to use it
<ohsix> YankDownUnder: it's all about what you know and what you don't
<YankDownUnder> Learn something new after using linux for 20 years...
<Senjai> ohsix, thank you
<ohsix> YankDownUnder: practical insecurity in isolation is a secondary concern
<ohsix> that's not to say he knows what' he's doing with windows already though ;]
<YankDownUnder> I'll just have to change my current business model of the past 11 years to accord with your advice.
<bc81> Senjai: how is linux insecure, can you explain to me plz?
<justinsane> what do i do after i downloaded and burned and iso image to a disk?
<Senjai> YankDownUnder, we weren't talking about you Yank, but its not just online security that needs fretting, if your unaware of user privledges on a work station, you may unwittingly allow someone access to your files
<Senjai> bc81, see above, its not insecure, not at all, I'm saying if you don't know how to use it yet, it can be
<ActionParsnip> justinsane: boot to it
<DasEi> justinsane: installer cd ?
<justinsane> oo
<justinsane> gparted
<ohsix> bc81: your house might be considered secure to some degree if you have doors, but less so if you don't lock them, or know about locks, or can't operate them anyways
<justinsane> i'm trying to reformat a harddrive
<DasEi> justinsane: same, set bios to boot from cd, pop it in
<justinsane> so if i boot to gparted i can reformat the drive ?
<ActionParsnip> Senjai: another root log-oner I guess
<justinsane> thx
<mjs_> i am unfortunately a windows user by circumstance, but don't worry, i would trust the accounting to linux...at work this is still windows based (MAS90)...my question was just about a friend to does glass mosaic and needs a better solution than using ms pub to create an invoice..
<Senjai> ActionParsnip, I am not :/
<Cenezo> How can I create a "app" for panels? Like the system monitor graphs, the fish or the eyes? I just want to show the system temperature.
<DasEi> justinsane: yes, but is it another drive than the one you're running ubu from ?
<ActionParsnip> Senjai: I meant YankDownUnder ..
<Senjai> ActionParsnip, oh, lol i seee
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, The NCH Express Invoice is great for simple stuff...
<mjs_> he doesnt' need any flowthrough, just a solution that will allow him to log what he does, and then arrange and calulate for him...
<ActionParsnip> Cenezo: there is panel items which can read the values picked up by lm-sensors
<mjs_> thank you for those suggestions, Yank....those were not some of the solutions that i remember finding before..
<Senjai> mjs_ good luck :)\
<DasEi> Cenezo: lil'  procedure, install lm-sensors
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, I'm always on the prowl for different resolutions for my clients...ergo, I have to always hunt...
<ActionParsnip> campee_: http://tech-junky.com/linux/monitor-your-cpu-temperatures-in-ubuntu/
 * murphy ÿ ñíîâà òóò!.
<Cenezo> ActionParsnip, ok. But how du i find those "items"?
<feyd> My MPD output is totally messed up
<ActionParsnip> Cenezo: check the link I gave
<DasEi> Cenezo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Cenezo> ActionParsnip, DasEi, thanks. :)
<Nighht> Salut
<Nighht> Rom` :x
<Rom`> Hello Nighht :x
<Nighht> Personne parle oO
<Enunio> salut
<kyan> Hello! Occasionally no removable media will mount for me in Ubuntu 10.10. (cds, flash drives, external hdds, & cetera). Sometimes reboots will fix this, but now I have rebooted several times and nothing will mount.
<Nighht> Ils sont 1500 mdr
<Nighht> et personne parle x)
<Rom`> oui lol
<mickster04> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kyan> Any ideas what I should do to fix that?
<Enunio> lol
<Rom`> sorry. :x
<Starminn> If there is a program that only comes in Windows and Mac flavors, I would be better off using the Windows version and running it in WINE, correct?
<Nighht> Donc merci ubottu
<Nighht> Non*
<mickster04> Starminn: most likely
<Rom`> shut up Nighht :x
<Nighht> shut up and let me go
<Nighht> HEY
<Nighht> :
<Nighht> :D
<FloodBot3> Nighht: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rom`> speak english XD
<Nighht> i don't speak english
<Nighht> i only speak french :D
<Nighht> le français c'est la plus belle langue :
<Nighht> D
<Rom`> >_<
<Starminn> mickster04: I know nothing of Mac/Linux compatability, so is there really anything in Mac that will work on Linux (without a compatability layer)
<Rom`> tu vas te faire virer Nighht
<mickster04> Nighht: i disagree (probably)
<kyan> Nighht: then how are you writing in English???
<Nighht> et allors xD
<xangua> !fr > Nighht
<Starminn> !ot | Nighht Rom`
<ubottu> Nighht, please see my private message
<Nighht> alors*
<mjs_> Yank:  nice....i just gave it a once over, but NCH looks pretty good for what he's looking for...
<ubottu> Nighht Rom`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aeon-ltd> please don't feed trolls
<Nighht> non ubottu
<wl_deav> Nighht vous devez arrêter de parler autant. Clair et simple.
<Nighht> MDR
<mickster04> Starminn: i would recommend using the windows version thru wine, mac software will not work in linux directly, and I know of no intermediate layer like wine is for windows software
<feyd> Where do I install GDM themes in Maverick? Is there a directory?
<Rom`> sorry Starminn we are only visiting :x
<Starminn> mickster04: Gotcha. (I intended on Windows version, but I had always wondered about Mac->Linux compatibility. Thanks.)
<mickster04> Starminn: yeah, mac is based on unix
<Starminn> Rom`: That is fine and well, bt please visit in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rom`> okay
<xangua> feyd: the new gdm no longer suports them
<Nighht> on arrive en touriste
<Nighht> :$
<Nighht> xD
<kyan> Occasionally no removable media will mount for me in Ubuntu 10.10. (cds, flash drives, external hdds, & cetera). Sometimes reboots will fix this, but now I have rebooted several times and nothing will mount. Any ideas? Thanks.
<DasEi> Starminn: well there are apps with same functions, written for different os'es , but unless compiled on the hardware done binarys won't work
<Enunio> nighht
<Nighht> Y'a pas un channel windows
<Nighht> ?
<Nighht> XD
<Nighht> :$
<FloodBot3> Nighht: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nighht> unbuntu j'ai pas
<Starminn> DasEi: Thought not. Alright, awesome, thanks.
<wl_deav> Nighht C'est très bien mais il ya des règles à ce serveur. Envoi de messages trop nombreux n'est pas autorisé. S'il vous plaît être conscient de cela et essayer de ne pas écrire autant de lignes à la fois.
<Nighht> ubuntu
<wildbat> hi, is there a way to have a crontab run in other time zone / UTC?
<Nighht> je dérange personne
<aeon-ltd> wildbat: you could just delay it by a few hours
<feyd> xangua: ok, I see. Is there a way I can change just a few things on it? LIke a background or something?
<DasEi> Nighht: stop that here, technical channel
<Nighht> ?
<wildbat> aeon-ltd: huh ??
<rafaa> Hi I am unable to umount external drives with KDE tools (I have regular Ubuntu with Kubuntu backports) any help?
<ActionParsnip> wildbat: if you adjust the time manually then it should be ok
<DasEi> rafaa: open a terminal..
<ActionParsnip> rafaa: what file system is the partition (you don't mount drives)
<wl_deav> rafaa open a terminal and type umount /device
<DasEi> rafaa: plug drive(s)
<aeon-ltd> wildbat: but that would only apply to time zones behind yours
<DasEi> rafaa: mount
<rafaa> DasEi: ActionParsnip: I CAN umount (and obviously mount) with terminal.. Just can't with standard GUI
<Starminn> wildbat: Just adjust the times to whatever time zone the host of the Crons are in
<DasEi> rafaa: ^shows you where and which devices are mounted, which dev is to be closed ?
<rafaa> like dolphin or the plasma notifications
<Nighht> Ohhh
<Nighht> wake up
<Nighht> wake up
<FloodBot3> Nighht: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nighht> is party o'clock
<Nighht> :music:
<ridin> where do you file a bug report again?
<hakimsheriff> Hey all
<DasEi> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ActionParsnip> !bug | ridin
<ubottu> ridin: please see above
<rafaa> DasEi: just a second, let me try
<ridin> ok.
<bc81> Nighht i want to smack you around a little bit
<gohan4748> www.yahoo.com
<DasEi> rafaa: in gui you have to close all windows and also no cd'ed in in terminal, and the user must be allowed to do mounts
<rafaa> DasEi: it seems that smth stays open.. I guess a gnome deamon
<rafaa> I'm trying with CDroms, DVD, pendrive (both NTFS and ext3)
<rafaa> DasEi: when I plug them in, both the KDE notification AND the gnome one pop up
<Rom`> please stop that Nighht you'll be banned XD
<Starminn> Nighht: Pour chit-chat régulièrement le canal # ubuntu-offtopic existe. Pour le français, s'il vous plaît join # ubuntu-fr.
<mjs_> one more ?, Yank...
<Rom`> go #ubuntu-offtopic Nighht
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, Ya mate?
<Nighht> j'm'en fout Rom`
<Nighht> je venais juste visiter
<Nighht> au pire si j'suis banni
<Nighht> (Y) cool
<FloodBot3> Nighht: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nighht> OH MAIS TA GUEULE FloodBot3
<Rom`> u_u
<Nighht> purée
<rafaa> DasEi: I thinks this is the matter.. Because then when I try to umount through Dolphin, HAL complain about another program using the device.. But actually there is no Gui nor terminal opened
<ikonia> Nighht please stop
<Starminn> Nighht: Nous vous demandons de bien. S'il vous plaît respecter.
<Rom`> it's just a question of respect for the people Nighht
<ActionParsnip> rafaa: what file system is the partition?
<rafaa> ActionParsnip: ntfs for the pendrives
<doofy> anyone know a good piece of software for organizing media on the file system. In particular I have a lot of music and movies that I share on our local network with samba, but I want to be able to keep things organized when people add new media and want to retrieve media. Any ideas?
<DasEi> rafaa: lsof /dev/sdXX  hsows what uses it
<ActionParsnip> rafaa: when you last took it out of a system, what steps did you take?
<Nighht> Rom` :(
<mjs_> since upgrading iphone to 4.2, phone won't mount...no big deal, can sync via itunes and virtual machine...i think it's a libimobiledevice issue, but the last time i effed around with that, i lost my ability to mount to the VM and use itunes...any suggestions as to where start researching the issue..?
<ActionParsnip> !rockbox | mjs_
<ubottu> mjs_: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Pnux> Hey.. is it possible to tell Ubuntu to always get the same internal IP? Lets say 192.168.1.10
<mjs_> thank you...checking out rockbox now...
<rafaa> ActionParsnip: it's not a corrupted filesystem problem, I'm sure, because it happens with all of external drives... It's sort of a lock that stays smwhere
<rafaa> DasEi: thx for the tip
<rafaa> let me try
<ActionParsnip> rafaa: you didn't answer the question
<rafaa> ActionParsnip: please, repeat the answer
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, Depending on the version of Ubuntu you're using, I'd start with libimobiledevice => however, I'd also check the "driver" for USB connected devices in the VM
<DasEi> rafaa: unclean unmount of ntfs can also cause this, see Action
<rafaa> It's not clear to me
<volvering> hello everyone, how to share an folder between 2 pc that use ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> rafaa: when you removed the device from the last system, what steps did you take?
<kdcisit1> Pnux: you can set ubuntu to use static IP or you can create a reservation on your DHCP service
<rafaa> DasEi: ActionParsnip: it actually happens just 5 min ago, when I plugged my android device for the first time...
<maedox> volvering: right-click the dir in nautilus (file browser) and share it.
<ActionParsnip> volvering: can use samba, or if you install openssh-server you can use sshfs
<Pnux> kdcisit1: thanks, ill explore those 2 options
<bc81> Pnux: i believe this is possible in network manager, to specify manual IP addresses.  but i have never done this, so also check your router and how the addresses are assigned
<rafaa> DasEi: ActionParsnip: I think the SD is ntfs, isn't it? anyway it is virgin.. Out of the box
<ubuntu_> co to ma byc za szajs
<volvering> maedox, i dont know how to use nautilious.. can tell me more detailed?
<DasEi> rafaa: sudo fdisk -l tells you
<bc81> !pl | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ActionParsnip> Pnux: right click network manager -> edit connections then select the interface, click edit, IPv4 tab, set the interface from DHCP to DHCP (address only) then specify the address
<kdcisit1> Pnux: I have done both. pretty simple with network manager for static.  DHCP needs admin for reservation
<volvering> ActionParsnip, in samba but how?
<ActionParsnip> rafaa: is there a partition on it?
<ActionParsnip> !samba | volvering
<ubottu> volvering: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mjs_> sidenote....bought my first new computer in 27 years....and pretty happy with the vaio...they do make a good machine...
<maedox> volvering: It's the default file manager in Ubuntu. Open your home folder and there it is. Just right-click a dir and click "Sharing options".
<rafaa> ActionParsnip: DasEi: lsof /dev/sr0 (the cdrom) shows smth interesting.. There's a program called gvfsd-cdd.. Seems the gnome virtual FS daemon. Why is it here?
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, I've had a few clients pick Vaio's - they're not bad - have gone so far as to even install Mac OS on 'em (via iATKOS) - besides the usual Ubuntu installations...
<mjs_> Yank...maverick....was using natty, but had to revert...
<Pnux> ActionParsnip: so the field i have to "change" is the DHCP client ID, right? What about the other 2? Do i leave them blank?
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, I'm current just sticking with Maverick (on nearly all machines except for production machines)
<wildbat> ActionParsnip: aeon-ltd, Starminn,  hmmm ~ i think i'd better work on my script a bit more , but thanks
<mjs_> mac eh...plug and play, plug and pray, or &^%$##!...?
<volvering> maedox, ok on my pc i shared the "dowloads" folder , now how to acces it on the other pc?
<rafaa> ActionParsnip: a partition on what? on the SD card?
<mjs_> i was worried about the i7, but seems to be working fine...
<maedox> volvering: click on Network and your computer should be there
<r0z4> hi everybody, i have backup from ubuntu 9.10 now i have installed my backup but dont recogniize my swap, what can i do
<DasEi> rafaa: that has nothing to do with your drive-issue
<gohan4748> #fun
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, Only issue was on one, fan control...otherwise, s'all good.
<mjs_> on the vaio, you mean?
<rafaa> DasEi: oh ok now I'm trying with a new pendrive
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, Ya mate.
<mjs_> fan control tweaked through the BIOS?
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, It was a headache, but yeah, ended up using BIOS instead of banging my head against a wall (cuz I was tired and just frustrated)
<volvering> maedox, it s not there the folder or the pc
<mjs_> i feel ya...you know macs too?
<ActionParsnip> rafaa: yes, it's new so may not be partitioned
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, Yes - I deal with Mac machines as well.
<KBentley57> hey guys, I'm still trying to figure out an rsync issue, not sure where to turn.  Anyone used the rsync feature built into freenas?
<crazyman> hi people :) i have trouble with makefile :(. Anybody help ?
<rafaa> ActionParsnip: I am not sure, but Dolphin can browse it, so there must be a filesytem... right?
<ActionParsnip> r0z4: i'd boot to live cd and make sure the swap is there and valid, if necessary, recreate it. You may need to change the UID in /etc/fstab for it if the value is different
<ActionParsnip> rafaa: indeed
<DasEi> KBentley57: ask in #linux
<r0z4> ActionParsnip yes it is
<r0z4> ActionParsnip i dont know how to obtain it
<ActionParsnip> r0z4: and is the blkid the same in fstab?
<ActionParsnip> r0z4: sudo blkid    will give the IDs of all available partitions
<mjs_> new to them myself...while the interface is well refined, i found the bsdlike CLI to be cumbersome compared to other unix/linux distros, plus i resent the marketing when it comes to altering hardware/disassembly to force the end user to take it in to the shop...
<ActionParsnip> r0z4: you can then run: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   and make sure the value is identical
<rafaa> ActionParsnip: now I have plugged a pendrive (ntfs) and nautilus popped up... WHY THE HELL??? The KDE notifier correctly opens Dolphin if I click "Open with file manager" but Nautilus popped out anyway, without asking permission..
<ActionParsnip> rafaa: mixing DEs isn't 100% smooth dude
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, :) => I always find a means by which to bypass getting the hardware into the shop - heaps of ways of dealing with it - it also helps to have a wholesaler in your pocket...
<mjs_> worked on their notorius slot drive, and they not only removed the manual eject mechanism, but obviously altered the cpu/monitor design to make it more proprietary...
<mjs_> found myself a little bit p*ssed off about that...
<rafaa> ActionParsnip: hmmm I see.. but I love Ubuntu.. and I love KDE :/ and I'm not very happy with Kubuntu.. anyway, there must be a way! C'mon!! it's 2011 :D
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, Exactly...however, digging will reveal enough "DIY" "how-to's" => just have to dig and dig...
<kdcisit1> Any ideas on debugging ekiga to avaya connection via h323?
<r0z4> ActionParsnip bklind give a uuid diferent of fstab, i edit fstab?
<mjs_> i agree, and we're past that now...but first i had to buy some special suction cups, on accounta my local hardware shop didn't have any glass working tools
<mjs_> ...
<Wartoghex> hi all i was usde my wireless card to connect wireless network but now i cant show wireless networks what i need to do?
<rafaa> ActionParsnip: DasEi: if I try umounting thru Dolphin HAL says it can't because it didn't mount the volume itself...
<droidftw> i cant seem to find my hp printer even using their printer setup software. Any help?
<ActionParsnip> r0z4: yes so it matches
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, Hehehehehehehe....yes yes yes...been there done that - actually found a glass replacement shop that was happy to sell me the handles cheaply - in trade for some "work"
<ActionParsnip> r0z4: if the UID doesn't match, then it won't get used
<Trishpiot> hi guys
<Wartoghex> i was use my wireless card to connect wireless network but now i cant show wireless networks what i need to do? any suggestion?
<DasEi> rafaa: hal ? udev.. just right-click > unmount
<NinjaJeff> what's a Windows client for accessing ftp over ssh?
<DasEi> NinjaJeff: putty
<r0z4> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks im going to restart for get the results,
<NinjaJeff> putty does that?
<rafaa> DasEi: no.. KDE seems to rely on HAL.. The error message says "Device is not in HAL-mtab"
<kdcisit1> NinjaJeff: try filezilla
<Wartoghex> i was use my wireless card to connect wireless network but now i cant show wireless networks what i need to do? any suggestion?
<hp00pr> good afternoon, please help this is driving me nuts... i know how to use google.. i got my wireless device (eth1) broadcom 4312chip  to activate via the STA driver  I can list wireless networks and the light on my laptop is on but I cannot connect..
<mjs_> Yank, I regret that I have to go...i don't say this about a lot of folk, including myself, but appreciate the knowledge, advice, and humor...tempted to give you my personal links, just to stay in touch..
<kdcisit1> Wartoghex: have you restarted the networking or OS?
<DasEi> rafaa: the mtab is there, but Hal doesn't handle automount
<zort> buenas,algun español¿?
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, I'm always around mate...feel free
<Wartoghex> kdcisit1: yep i've restarted everything
<Cradam> anyone know how to mute the speakers from bios?
<Cradam> !ja
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<rafaa> DasEi: I think HAL has a separated mtab
<zort> 26031989
<mjs_> too cool...i'm sure i'll have further ?s, on accounta i aint that bright...
<DasEi> Cradam: you can look for an option to disable the soundchip
<mjs_> thanks again, and enjoy...yank expat from where, orig?
<Wartoghex> i was use my wireless card to connect wireless network but now i cant show wireless networks what i need to do? any suggestion?
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, Coolbeans - on that note, I'm going to get back to work....and Detroit...mostly...
<mjs_> oooh....sorry about that...no wonder you moved away...
<YankDownUnder> mjs_, Hehehehehe...yeah...Cya!
<hp00pr> no one here has a broadcom 43xx chip with ubuntu ?
<hp00pr> and wireless problems ?
<Dougwiser> yes
<hp00pr> can u help ?
<Dougwiser> and I been beating my head on the desk over it
<hp00pr> me too
<Wartoghex> i was use my wireless card to connect wireless network but now i cant show wireless networks what i need to do? any suggestion?
<hp00pr> ive got mine to work, but i cant connect to any networks
<Dougwiser> I have a HP zv5200 with that wireless adapter
<nowimproved> What do you guys think is the best free cpanel alternative?
<adamruffolo> hp00pr did you try manually starting the network service from the command line
<hp00pr> i rebooted
<adamruffolo> hp00pr: I track.  Did you try typing in console "/etc/init.d/networking start" or "/etc/init.d/wicd start"?
<aguitel> how to know ubuntu version installed ?
<hp00pr> no, i have to copy it down b/c its on another partition :(
<kdcisit1> Anyone, ekiga h323 connection to Avaya IP office system?
<hp00pr> ill try it
<rumpe1> aguitel, lsb_release -a
<adamruffolo> Dougwiser: What problem are you having exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Wartoghex: if you run: sudo iwlist scan   do you see access points?
<Dougwiser> well I been trying to get it to work i found some stuff on the unbuntu support site for previous version the bcm43 and the bcm43 legacy drivers load but do not recognixe
<Dougwiser> I also tried the ndiswrapper no luck
<Dougwiser> I was already looking for usb adapter that linux actually supports
<travlingeek> hello alll and here my problem i be on dialup and i wanted to share my windows dialup connection with ubuntu  and i already set up ubuntu that is version 10.04 and the network iis set up it already sees the shared windows folder and i can connect to ubuntu via remote desktop so that i know my network card work no problem and the only problem is i dont have acess to the internet so i need help geting on the internet if it would be
<adamruffolo> Dougwiser: Tracking.   You have a USB Wifi?
<mamece2> hello, could someone help me_
<mamece2> ?
<doofy> anyone know of a program that will move music in a given folder in to another folder organized by ./artist/album/song.extension by id3 tags? Everything I've seen requires you to use the gui and I need to automate this
<adamruffolo> mamec2: what's the question?
<ActionParsnip> Dougwiser: have you tried using a wired connection to get full updates
<Dougwiser> well no the BCM43xx is not usb but I have a WUSB54g adapter from cisco i'm not having any luck with either
<mamece2> i need to make a backup, im booting ubuntu 64 bit and i need to save my old HOME folder, i cant copy cuz i have no permission, how can i grant permission?
<pierinolapeste> ciao raga
<mkanyicy> doofy, you can write your own bash script for that
<rumpe1> mamece2, boot with liveCD (or any other linux...)
<DasEi> mamece2: from one box to another or to an external drive ?
<mamece2> dasei to an external drive
<DasEi> mamece2: open terminal..
<Dougwiser> ActionParsnip: no I may have to try it though
<mamece2> dasei
<DasEi> mamece2: sudo fdisk -l
<rumpe1> mamece2, ah... no write permissions to external drive?
<doofy> mkanyicy, I think Im just going to, maybe python. I was hoping there was already something out there
<kdcisit1> mamece2: use sudo
<mamece2> sudo su?
<DasEi> mamece2: mount
<Bet> -cn
<kdcisit1> mamece2 sudo cp -are in terminal
<ActionParsnip> Dougwiser: updates fix a lot of stuff, you can also use the hardware driver app under system -> admin to maybe give the driver you need
<DasEi> mamece2: get clear with the devices and mountpoints
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: use: sudo -i   instead
<mamece2> im getting confused
<DasEi> mamece2: no wonder
<mkanyicy> doofy, it doesn't have to be python, you can rely on may tools like id3, id3v2, eyeD3, mid3v2
<berefeira> anyone use miredo?
<DasEi> mamece2: sudo fdisk -l
<DasEi> mamece2: mount
<mamece2> dasei couldnt i copy and paste from the GUI?
<DasEi> mamece2: get clear with the devices and mountpoints
<wooter>  /ns identify !die!
<Dougwiser> ok ActionParsnip, at least I have not tried that yet bbl
<DasEi> mamece2: which is the external, where is it mounted ?
<adamruffolo> maece2: Hook up direct dialog window with DasEi, otherwise you are just going to get confused
<wooter> gotta love that
<doofy> mkanyicy, should be easy enough. Thanks
<mamece2> dasei i need to copy a folder from this laptop to the ext drive
<DasEi> mamece2: I got it
<mkanyicy> doofy, good luck
<DasEi> mamece2: which is the external, where is it mounted ?
<mamece2> the external is called /dev/sdd
<DasEi> mamece2: mount
<DasEi> mamece2: where (if so ) is /dev/sdd1 mounted ?
<mkanyicy>  mamece2: DasEi: you can do a 'df -h | grep sdd'
<mrgarak> Testing
<mamece2> dasei im not very fond of the mount concept
<mkanyicy> lol, mamece2
<DasEi> mamece2: mount  with no args shows you all mounted partis with their dirs, is sdd1 mounted ?
<mamece2> dasei sorry!
<adamruffolo> mamece2: DasEi: mamece2 check out this website: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184088
<krillin> www.goog
<adamruffolo> DasEi: Sorry for putting that there.  I think it's getting way to confusing to try to walk mamece2 through it in the chat room.
<mamece2> sudo nautilus :S
<gohan4748> www.google.com
<DasEi> mamece2: can do, but why not just learning it a little ?
<mamece2> the forum is confusing
<DasEi> mamece2: getting by now ? just 2 more steps else
<oneliner> i am trying to share files between my ubuntu machine and a vm with win xp in it,.. i thought i d smb a folder but the xp machine aint seeing it, am i missing something or should i try another way?
<mamece2> dasei i think i answered correctly when i said external drive is mounted in /dev/sdd/
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: samba will allow you to share folders easily between the OSes
<DasEi> mamece2: /dev/sdd is the drive, which mounts to a mountdir
<DasEi> mount  tells you
<viator> set permissions on the  shared folder
<viator> properly
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: can the XP system ping the ubuntu PC?
<genuinehelper> This is not a spam message as you may think, I am a real user and I want to show you a website where you can make extra money, just register through this link http://www.onbux.com/?r=cecosl Try it you won't loose anything and if you need any help write me << http://dial.to/pl0vdiv >>
<genuinehelper> This is not a spam message as you may think, I am a real user and I want to show you a website where you can make extra money, just register through this link http://www.onbux.com/?r=cecosl Try it you won't loose anything and if you need any help write me << http://dial.to/pl0vdiv >>
<genuinehelper> This is not a spam message as you may think, I am a real user and I want to show you a website where you can make extra money, just register through this link http://www.onbux.com/?r=cecosl Try it you won't loose anything and if you need any help write me << http://dial.to/pl0vdiv >>
<FloodBot3> genuinehelper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mkanyicy> mamece2, what DasEi asks you to do is to type 'mount' in terminal and then pastebin that
<gohan4748> www.google.com
<mamece2> dasei sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt resolves the /dev/sdd is already mounted
<DasEi> mamece2: what are you doing ??
<mamece2> dasei sudo mount /dev/sdd /mnt
<mkanyicy> mamece2, type 'mount' and copy and paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<DasEi> mamece2: please follow my advise
<DasEi> mamece2: mount
<DasEi> is /dev/sd.. mounted or not ?
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: yes it can
<oneliner> i didint try pointing to the actual ip, will try that
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: try mapping a network drive too, this can help
<mamece2> dasei http://paste.ubuntu.com/569828/
<DasEi> mamece2: so /media/OneTouch4 is the searched dir
<mamece2> dasei /dev/sdd1 on /media/OneTouch4 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<mamece2> foudn it!
<DasEi> mamece2: got it
<mamece2> dasei the problem is default permission
<DasEi> mamece2:sudo chown -R $USER /media/OneTouch4  &&  rsync -Pr /home /media/OneTouch4
<DasEi> mamece2: there you are
<mamece2> dasei would work this . chmod a+rwx /path/to/folder
<DasEi> mamece2: not in that way, yes other ways are possible, too
<mamece2> dasei what would do the commands u sent me_
<DasEi> mamece2: first half own the mountdir to rgular user, second resumable copy with subfolders and progress, advanced algo
<DasEi> man chown, man rsync
<mamece2> dasei could u help me to change the permission so i can copy pasta the folder i want into the external drive?
<DasEi> mamece2: the first part of the cmd does it, but home likes to be large, so a faster algo then cp and the possibility to resume and a progress is nice
<DasEi> mamece2:sudo chown -R $USER /media/OneTouch4
<mamece2> -R for recursive
<DasEi> mamece2:after that could, but cp.. what you see and what you get, the terminal solution is better
<DasEi> mamece2: recursiv, yes
<DasEi> mamece2:sudo chown -R $USER /media/OneTouch4  &&  rsync -Pr /home /media/OneTouch4
<oneliner> ok so i could map to a folder from (vm)windows but its saying access denied, its samba who should hace a user right? or the os?
<mkanyicy> DasEi, mamece2 what is the type of the filesystem? ntfs/fat32?
<mamece2> i guess is fat32
<mkanyicy> mamece2, can you paste here the output of 'sudo blkid | grep sdd' ?
<mkanyicy> mamece2, DasEi, if the filesystem is fat32 or ntfs, neither chown nor chmod will work
<mamece2> mkanyicy type ntfs
<mkanyicy> mamece2, then you have to mount it so that it gives you permissions, you cannot set permissions
<mamece2> i think is already mounted
<mkanyicy> mamece2, you can unmount it and remount it correctly
<mkanyicy> mamece2, if you do not like that, work as 'root' using 'sudo'
<DasEi> mkanyicy: you're confusing
<mkanyicy> DasEi, what do you mean?
<DasEi> mkanyicy: the mountdir has permissions
<mkanyicy> DasEi, you cannot chown or chmod an ntfs filesystem
<mkanyicy> DasEi, i know
<gohan4748> #fun
<mkanyicy> DasEi, they are created at mount time and cannot be changed
<DasEi> mamece2:tried to copy something meanwhile ?
<exutux> DasEi: mkanyicy saids right
<exutux> NTFS doesn't use UNIX perms
<kdcisit1> anyone know of a good client to connect VOIP to an Avaya IP Office system?
<DasEi> exutux: but the mountdir uses them, as in fat32
<exutux> DasEi: it doesn't too, it mounting with default permissions for FAT or NTFS
<DasEi> mamece2: did the copy either graphical or termial succeed ?
<naamio_mies> Greetings. I installed Ubuntu around the start of the month, ever since it had been slow, especially in aspects of flash and I cannot listen to high quality music even with the pre-packaged software. I know Ubuntu and flash aren't a happy couple, but for the most part, I'm guessing this is a graphics driver thing and I plan on optimizing for flash after I get this settled. Additional Drivers utility detects nothing, I have an ATI R
<naamio_mies> propriety driver It's using due to it not being freeware or something along those lines. Any help?
<exutux> DasEi: it can use and copy normally NTFS or FAT for copy paste too, but not needs to change permission
<naamio_mies> Oh and I'm on Ubuntu 10.10
<oneliner> i dont get this, smbpasswd is failing to add user entry
<mkanyicy> oneliner, what are you trying to achieve?
<DasEi> mamece2: ?
<naamio_mies> I see tones of people with this same problem, even on far older versions and they have done numerous things that have helped.
<oneliner> mkanyicy: share a folder from the host ubuntu to the vm win xp, so far vm can map the resource but gets user denials
<oneliner> i though smb might need its own guest user
<the> hello guise
<oneliner> vm xp should be read only anyways
<mkanyicy> oneliner, do you have samba server installed?
<oneliner> yes
<mkanyicy> oneliner, pastebin the portion of smb.conf corresponding to your share
<mkanyicy> oneliner, or else pastebin your whole smb.conf
<naamio_mies> Does anybody know if they could help me out, or possibly point me in the right direction? I've been through a lot of archived forums and nothing seems to have helped.
<jrib> !helpme | naamio_mies
<ubottu> naamio_mies: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: if you run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER     in ubuntu, you can create a samba password they can authenticate as. You can then make the accessing OS remember the password
<alesan> hi, when I type a command that doesn't exist (typo) I get a list of possible candidates to install with apt-get
<jrib> alesan: true
<ActionParsnip> alesan: yes
<alesan> how can I disable such function?
<ActionParsnip> !info command-not-found
 * jrib eyes ActionParsnip
<ubottu> command-not-found (source: command-not-found): Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component main, is standard. Version 0.2.40ubuntu15 (maverick), package size 12 kB, installed size 128 kB
<ActionParsnip> alesan: remove that package ;)
<jrib> alesan: uninstall command-not-found
<alesan> it "stalls" for few seconds and the hard drive works like crazy
<alesan> ok
<alesan> apt-remove command-not-found ?
<jrib> !apt | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: thats where i say its failing right now with the following repply: Failed to add entry for user sambapati.
<jrib> alesan: use synaptic if you're not comfortable using apt-get
<DasEi> alesan: sudo apt-get remove ...
<medel> hi
<RaNa> hi guys look for a open source file sharing witch can keep a copy of files thats been modified or deleted i hope this makes sense
<alesan> why a command called "apt-GET" is used to "remove" things :)
<Yerushalmi> I'm on Ubuntu Netbook Edition, and so my desktop isn't normal gnome but rather this Unity-style thing. Thursday night I ran an update, and Friday morning upon turning on the computer I find I only have the desktop background picture, and it keeps blinking grey. The upper bar with the time and open programs appears normal, and keyboard commands help me open programs, but I don't have a...
<Yerushalmi> ...desktop. Help
<Yerushalmi> !
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: did you prefix the command with sudo?
<noob> can somebody help me upgrade? i get this weird error msg
<bc81> alesan: can be interpreted as apt-get-the-hell-off-my-computer :-)
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: yes
<jrib> !details | noob
<ubottu> noob: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<alesan> ActionParsnip, jrib now I have removed it and when I type a command that is not found in the PATH I get a /usr/bin/python: can't find '__main__.py' in '/usr/share/command-not-found'
<jrib> alesan: open a new terminal
 * 13WAA6LW9 ñêîðî áóäó: Gone away for now
<noob> i have a screen shot of the msg
<alesan> well I already have 9 terminals open with all the things I need
<jrib> !away > 13WAA6LW9
<ubottu> 13WAA6LW9, please see my private message
<alesan> I guess this will have to wait until the next reboot
<jrib> alesan: why?  just open a new terminal
<alesan> because I need to work in those where I have some history, an environement etc
<jrib> noob: telling us you have one isn't exactly useful, show it to us
<GanjaReefer> installed a debian amd64 package because it was the only way to get it (mencoder-mt it says its installed, but no executeale can be found... locate mencoder-mt returns nothing. followed a guide...
<alesan> to re-set that it would take several minutes
<bc81> alesan: check out terminator package
<noob> is it possible to post pics?
<naamio_mies> Paste the link.
<noob> im a freaking noob so i dont know
<alesan> bc81, what does it do?
<jrib> noob: it would be better if you just copy the text and paste it into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bc81> !info terminator | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 226 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<alesan> bc81, oh ok
<alesan> thanks guys!
<ZykoticK9> GanjaReefer, FYI, locate uses a database that is updated once a day, so using find might give different results.  Also, not the best idea to install Debian debs on an Ubuntu system (but I've done it before as well)
<naamio_mies> noob, when did you start getting this error message; was it after some action or update ect?
<iver> after testing my raid configuration i'm greeted with a grub-rescue prompt. ls (md0)/ prints the filesystem but ls (md0)/boot doesnt show a thing. does anyone have any experience with this?
<noob> during the update
<ubuntu_> ytr
<ubuntu_> eeeeeeeeee
<noob> ill paste the text of the error msg
<iver> from the livecd i can see all the files in /boot
<jrib> noob: don't paste it here, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<noob> ok
<GanjaReefer> ZykoticK9, wow ur right I think it is actually installed
<ahaziah77> can someone help me out with vlc player, i can stream url? it tells me to chekc the logs but i cant locate them
<ahaziah77> cant stream*
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: you can list your samba users with: sudo pdbedit -Lw
<noob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569844/
<GanjaReefer> ZykoticK9, whats a better way to search for a file ls -l | grep ?
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: repply is nobody and install user
<ZykoticK9> GanjaReefer, "find / -iname mencoder-mt 2>/dev/null" should work
<noob> thats the error msg i get when i try to upgrade 10.04 to 10.10
<ahaziah77> ????
<jrib> GanjaReefer: just do « dpkg -L mencoder-mt | grep bin »
<terry> ahaziah77: Try gxine
<ahaziah77> terry, whats that?
<ahaziah77> nevermind, looked it up, just another media player
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: so you have the samba user. YOou can set the pass again with: sudo sudo smbpasswd -L -a username
<oneliner> samba user != install user, install user is the name i chose for sudoer
<LinuxGuy2009> Are there any apps that can copy my iPod tracks to my PC and keep them organized in artist/album folders so they are not all thrown into one big mess?
<JP> alguém de são paulo?
<terry> ahaziah77: Xine is a free multimedia player.  It plays back CDs, DVDs, and VCDs, multimedia files, and multimedia streamed over a network.
<jrib> !who | noob
<ubottu> noob: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<oneliner> and since the access is read only, and local, id rather just drop password for samba
<ahaziah77> terry, yeah, i looked it up, thanks
<bc81> LinuxGuy2009: i believe rythmbox has this function built in, when you import a folder to your library
<bc81> LinuxGuy2009: let me be sure..
<JP> boa noite!
<jrib> noob: what is the output of: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<bc81> LinuxGuy2009: yes, in the preferences, you can make a library structure
<LinuxGuy2009> bc81: Ok Ill try that then. Thank you.
<noob> jrib: what?
<bc81> sure xD]
<jrib> noob: open a terminal and type that command, then tell me the output
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: yes, but you still need one to authenticate as if you are having issues.
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: so far sudo smbpasswd -a someusername fails
<LinuxGuy2009> bc81: I see the options for the artist/album but how do I use it to actually import them back in to my machine?
<LinuxGuy2009> bc81: Oh NM I got it. Thanks a bunch!
<noob> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/569845/ output is here
<feyd> I'm having major issues with MPD devices / alsa output, can anyone lend a hand?
<oneliner> how bout i try giving the vm the same user pass combo as the install user?
<ahaziah77> terry, when i try gxine, it downloads fine and everything for me but then i cant find it
<jrib> noob: remove that package and try your upgrade again.  You can read about the relevant bug if you are interested: /msg ubottu upgrade  (the bug report is linked to at the bottom of the 10.04 → 10.10 page)
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: not sure then, very strange indeed. Could ask in #samba too
<EmuAlert> In most hidden configuration files, pound space makes that line a comment, right?
<ahaziah77> terry, do i have to do anything more after download, it shows in /usr/bin but usually when i download through syntaptic it is ready to run
<Starminn> Any packages out there to allow one to view an iPod touch? I pop it in and it won't let me view it.
<jrib> EmuAlert: "most", sure, I guess, maybe.
<ahaziah77> terry, tried it through the software center too
<bc81> EmuAlert: dont think you even need the space
<Starminn> EmuAlert: Right, though as bc81 said the space is usually unnecessary.
<GanjaReefer> after 2 hours finally got all four cores of my i3 working :-)
<jrib> EmuAlert: you really should just ask about the particular file in question
<EmuAlert> Doesn't #! mean something, though? Though I guess I won't be starting many sentences with an exclamation point
<GanjaReefer> with mencoder that is.
<jrib> EmuAlert: only at the beginning of the file
<exutux> oneliner: do you have add someuser on your sistem??
<Starminn> EmuAlert: The shebang. ;) It tells it where to find the language you're coding it (basically)
<shentino> it's the shell script interpreter escape
<EmuAlert> Ah
<talaskina> anyone particularly good with raids?
<jrasmussen> hi
<oneliner> exutux: no
<jrib> !anyone | talaskina
<ubottu> talaskina: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<exutux> oneliner: you must do it before
<jrasmussen> do I want to encypt my home directory?
<jrib> jrasmussen: up to you
<jrasmussen> jrib: what are the pros and cons?
<oneliner> right,.. sudo useradd ?
<exutux> oneliner: adduser
<bc81> jrasmussen: if on a laptop with data you care about: yes, i would
<jrasmussen> on a tower and stationary
<paq7512> is there a keyboard shortcut to close a running program?
<jrib> jrasmussen: pro: it's encrypted so only someone with the decryption key can read it  con: performance penalty; you lose the key, you lose your data
<Starminn> jrasmussen: Unless it's sensitive data then there's no need
<jrasmussen> thx
<jrasmussen> I think right now, no need!
<bc81> paq7512: Alt+F4 to close applications (mostly)
<EmuAlert> Is there any command to toggle capslock? I set my capslock button to mod4, but still have a need of talking in ALL CAPS.
<ecinx3> how do i switch the close minimize restore buttons from the top left to the top right?
<jrib> !controls | ecinx3
<ubottu> ecinx3: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<ecinx3> ty jrib
<bc81> ecinx3: "gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<bc81> EmuAlert: some CapsLock options are in System >> Preferences >> Keyboard )) Layouts )) Options..
<jcollierdavis> i just started using icewm on my laptop and the screen seems really dim, how do i adjust the brightness?
<Niglop> how can I test my hardware? I feel like its running slow
<ecinx3> Our intent is to encourage innovation, discussion, and design with the right of the window title bar ,,, << that's the weirdest thing i've read in a while
<bc81> Niglop: System >> Administration >> System Testing
<ylmfos> 我操，没中国人
<bc81> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Guest38574> heyyy
<ylmfos> 不会英语
<mamece2> dudddeeeeee IT WORKED
<adamruffolo> mamece2.   Hot!  Can you transfer the files now?
<mamece2> yes! excellent, u  r pro
<mamece2> but i dont know why it didnt worked in the main session?
<ecinx3> in kubuntu, I click on the launcher, start button and type the name, or start to type the name of an application
<ecinx3> is there a similar feature in ubuntu.. I go crazy looking for applications through all the menus
<ardchoille> ecinx3: alt+f2
<oneliner> #samba, what a nice peaceful and quiet channel :-/
<kdcisit1> oneliner: can you go the other way? ubuntu to windows?
<ecinx3> how can I make an icon of alt f2 to put on top?
<danub> hey all. trying to install vmware tools on my ubuntu vm. it cant find the directory containing the C header files that match my kernel. where are they located?
<oneliner> kdcisit1: how exactly?
<kdcisit1> danub: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<oneliner> sharing a folder on the win see if the host can read it?
<kdcisit1> yes kinda
<kdcisit1> smb://windows/c$
<exutux> ecinx3: isn't easiest  alt+f2 combination key than click on launcher ?? :/
<jquiterio> hi
<ecinx3> it's uncomfortable for me to be honest.
<kdcisit1> oneliner: you can then access the C drive with the local windows user
<Dougwiser> ActionParsnip: 406 meg of updates and still not seeing the bcm43xx wireless adapter
<ecinx3> in my laptop i can use the mouse without leaving the homerows. i can even trouch the screen to execute a click
<danub> kdcisit1: already have that installed
<danub> didn't fix my issue though
<kdcisit1> danub: run the install.py with sudo?
<danub> kdcisit1: running as root
<exutux> ecinx3: and isn't the same to click on the application? or for you you is more confortable click and type program name?
<jquiterio> i have ubuntu 10.10 with kernel 2.6.35-2, and have virtualbox 4.04... i was installed ubuntu 8.04.4 on my vbox.... machine still stack on boot after pass grub.... some body can help me ?
<ylmfos> name
<oneliner> kdcisit1: ok that was just confusing
<ecinx3> exutux, ony if i know where it was, I type pretty fast though.. but Modifier keys are very uncomfortable
<zamba> is it possible to lock the Documents path for a set of users?
<ecinx3> is there a vnc client that will be have realtime-ish in a lan?
<ardchoille> What's the command line to bring up the alt+f2 run dialog? ecinx3 is wanting to make a panel icon shortcut for it
<lj_> What up my people!
<ecinx3> ^^ ardchoille , yes
<bc81> ecinx3: check out gnome-main-menu,similar to KDE menu system
<ardchoille> ecinx3: yeah, I know what you're tying to do but I don't know the command line for it. Hopefully someone else does
<bc81> ecinx3: a faster VNC client is tightvnc
<jquiterio> km jtçwavgjszj<aw
<lj_> Any1 know what the best channel to find Backtrack support is?
<comeback89> hey guys wonder if you could help, I'm having trouble connecting through ssh to my ubuntu server
<rumpe1> lj_, /msg alis list #backt*
<noob> jrib: i dont really understand? remove the package, it looks like i would be removing a lot?
<comeback89> first time using ubuntu server, no gui. ive set up LAMP, but cant seem to connect remotly using SSH on a local network
<adamruffolo> lj_: Did you try "/join #backtrack-linux   ?
<lj_> thanks adamruffolo!
<YankDownUnder> comeback89, Possibly the server is setup for DHCP and you'll have to find the IP address in order to connect?
<ecinx3> ardchoille, bc81  got half of it.. the main menu allows me to ad stuff in the panel
<MegaR> installed a ssh server?
<exutux> comeback89: do you have installed openssh-server?
<ardchoille> ecinx3: Ah, nice
<bc81> ecinx3: you can add to panel "Run Application"
<comeback89> yes ive installed open-shh server , and i have the local ip 192.168...
<comeback89> i can view the "it works" page
<exutux> comeback89: ssh doesn't matter of LAMP
<YankDownUnder> comeback89, Right - then it appears as though your ssh either isn't installed or setup; however, have you tried to just telnet into it? Did you install telnet?
<comeback89> no, i'll give telnet a try
<MegaR> sudo service sshd restart or something?
<GanjaReefer> all you should have to do is sudo apt-get install openssh-server and then ssh ip
<ecinx3> ardchoille, i got it. RIght click the top. Add to panel. Run Application.
<ardchoille> ecinx3: That'll work :)
<ecinx3> very simplle, i don't know why someone else was being rude instead of just saying that.
<SoftTimur> hello all, does anyone know where I could find the file "gtkrc-2.0"?
<YankDownUnder> SoftTimur, ~/.gtkrc-2.0 mate
<ardchoille> ecinx3: youo're going to like Unity :) It has a search box in the panel
<exutux> :-/
<SoftTimur> YankDownUnder: is it normal that I do not have this file?
<ardchoille> SoftTimur: you may have to create it
<ardchoille> I don't have one either
<YankDownUnder> SoftTimur, Um...should be there my friend...if it ain't, then yeah, you'll have to create it...
<Reallycool> how do I change the tty resolution?
<GanjaReefer> Reallycool, you mean font size?
<MegaR> Reallycool, why would you do that?
<ardchoille> SoftTimur: I'm guessing you aren't running gnome session?
<SoftTimur> ardchoille: what do you mean?
<coraxx> hey all... a question ... when you have logged in to Ubuntu in a different language and you've by accident chosen "Update names" (the home directories names) ...and you want to change them back to the original English...how is that done ?
<ardchoille> SoftTimur: that file simply tells the system which themes to use
<Reallycool> MegaR, because I installed ubuntu to a usb drive and am seeing the strange effect where the tty appears to be 1920x1080 on one installation and 640x480 or so on another
<YankDownUnder> gtkrc-2.0 => Example: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Toolkit_Beautification
<naamio_mies> So one of the solutions to my driver problem that I haven't been able to try yet is getting a Catalyst Proprietary Driver. Earlier on GNOME opening 'ati-driver-installer-11-1-x86.x86_64.run' gave me a permissions error, and I didn't know how to command-line it. Now in KDE it's trying to open with gedit.
<jbsoum> hey all, im having an issue with my panel. it seems everytime i boot up the icons end up missing, displaying incorrectly, or are in the wrong place. any thoughts?
<naamio_mies> What desktop environment?
<naamio_mies> Default for Ubuntu is GNOME
<ardchoille> SoftTimur: and if you're running a gnome session, you don't need a gtkrc-2.0 file since the Appearance app does that for you
<tottiq> jbsoum, same here  i was about to ask that
<ecinx3> ardchoille,  I tried unity on my laptop, 11.04 something is wrong, it worked once. but everytime i run it no panels show up
<coraxx> naamio_mies: who did you ask ?
<naamio_mies> jbsoum, and tottiq
<ardchoille> ecinx3: unity only has one panel at the top
<noob> jrib: i dont really understand? remove the package, it looks like i would be removing a lot?
<SoftTimur> actually I want to add a line in the file "gtk-key-theme-name = "Emacs""
<ecinx3> i can only get it by running unity -release
<Starminn> ecinx3: 11.04 Natty Narwhal support is at #ubuntu+1
<tottiq> gnome, 10.10
<ardchoille> SoftTimur: some examples on how to do that are here http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Toolkit_Beautification
<ecinx3> or something like that, but then  if i close the terminal window it crashes. I really wanted to try it for the 'utouch' since my screen is multitouch
<SoftTimur> ardchoille: do you know how could I do this setting without changing that file?
<ardchoille> YankDownUnder: Thanks for that link :)
<tottiq> naamio_mies, they are displaying incorrectly
<jbsoum> naamio_mies, same, gnome, 10.10
<YankDownUnder> ardchoille, Yer welcome mate.
<ardchoille> SoftTimur: no idea, I don't use that file
<tottiq> naamio_mies, with a random order
<ecinx3> Starminn, thanks.. I'm not going to miss with unity at the moment
<coraxx> hey all... a question ... when you have logged in to Ubuntu in a different language and you've by accident chosen "Update names" (the home directories names) ...and you want to change them back to the original English...how is that done ? anyone ?
<naamio_mies> Weird. Don't know what to say, I had a similar problem but with KDE that I fixed. Not sure about GNOME
<naamio_mies> Since you both got this problem at the same time(?) it might be an update thing
<jbsoum> ive been having this problem for the past 2 or 3 weeks now
<bc81> coraxx: no idea, but you might look into the startup application called " User folders update".  "Update common folders names to match current locale"  the command it's calling is xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update
<naamio_mies> !help .run
<coraxx> bc81: thanx... I'll look right now
<jrasmussen> install grub boot loader to master boot record... I want that, right?
<jrasmussen> this will be the only OS on this computer
<ardchoille> jrasmussen: yes, you want that
<jrasmussen> thx
<bc81> jbsoum, you tried resetting your panel?
<jbsoum> bc81, how do i reste my panel?
<bc81> !panels | jbsoum
<ubottu> jbsoum: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jbsoum> ok everything looks normal now bc81
<jbsoum> but resetting means i have to reorganize my panel again, am i going to have to do this everytime?
<ZenGuy> I have a problem with Totem.. It won;t play anything after a brand new OS install.. I removed all configs and removed the app.. smae result.. i've purged the app and reinstalled with the same resuilts
<ZenGuy> totem seems to slowly buffer local files until i can 'seek' & see the individual frame.. effectively now playback
<bc81> jbsoum: i don't know..but it's something to try and see if that fixes it.
<jbsoum> well, bc81, it's fixed, but my xchat icon is missing from the panel, which i believe is supposed to be there by default, and all my shortcuts are gone
#ubuntu 2012-02-13
<pragmaticenigma> Andrew131: On board USB is 2.0 I take it?
<Andrew131> pragmaticenigma: yes
<Andrew131> 3.0 was only introduced into the problem via me trying to rule out the onboard usb controller
<pragmaticenigma> Do you have the complete DMESG or syslog entry?
<Andrew131> pragmaticenigma:
<Andrew131> Sure
<newbie-bob> Mailserver question. In /etc/postfix/main.cf I have [relayhost =   smtp.someisp.no] and everything works fine. I have to use this   relayhost since my ISP has closed port 25. My ISP tells me that   if I dont want to use their relayhost I have to configure my   mailserver to use a ssl port like port 465. Then I can remove   the relayhost option. Do anyone know where I do this like which   files to edit and is this possible if I don
<pragmaticenigma> Andrew131: I'm seeing a ton of posts on the issue dating back a ways...
<Andrew131> All with no sollutions
<Andrew131> =\
<mamina> Hey, that's cool, I was just switching off my computer when i saw this easter egg (is it an easter egg?) on the right! :http://alturl.com/n53kn
<pragmaticenigma> Andrew131: Yeah... sadly this isn't the first time I've seen issues with USB and motherboards.
<mamina> http://alturl.com/n53kn
<Andrew131> heh
<Andrew131> Im going to restart the system and get a fresh log
<pragmaticenigma> k
<Andrew131> sorry its taking so long the boot time on this sucker is crazy
<newbie-bob> Anyone familiar with mailserver issues?
<transporter> Expert on mailservers?
<theunholy> Can someone help me getting SSH to work?
<theunholy> i can sudo ssh localhost and type in my password and it works, but when i use putty from my windows machine with the ip address is asks for username...thats ok then password is says access denied...
<transporter> theunholy: have you set port 22?
<theunholy> set port 22 in what sir?
<theunholy> putty? yes
<theunholy> openssh, yes i think its set to 22 in the conf
<transporter> using putty. put in ip to your machine and port 22 (ssh)
<theunholy> yep, that is what i am doing in putty
<transporter> it works for me.
<theunholy> Not for me :(
<sankey_> Question here, how would somebody go about making contributions to official packages?
<MoleMan> I'm using a live CD to move my root to LVM but I'm getting errors saying no space left, when there should be, and the disk usage analysis doesn't add up...
<transporter> then I dont know how to help sorry.
<cfhowlett> sankey_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<histo1> MoleMan: howare you tyring to move root?
<Andrew131> pragmaticenigma: http://pastebin.com/nQbCzWhy
<Andrew131> 19:20:26 is where the messages start that recreate the issue
<MoleMan> histo1: sudo cp -rv /media/Ubuntu Server/* /media/LVM/
<MoleMan> histo1: its even recognising that the LVM is 174GB and UbuntuServer(the old HDD) is 113GB
<Andrew131> pragmaticenigma: did you get the link?  I wasn't paying attention and my bat died
<Oer> MoleMan, with a space in "/media/Ubuntu Server/*" ?
<freeroute> For security considerations, is it possible for to be exploits be planted on machines which do not run any services which have open networking ports?
<zykotick9> theunholy: if you run "sudo ssh localhost" my guess is you'd be connecting as root (not really a good idea for SSH to allow root).  If you "ssh localhost" with your user, can you login?
<freeroute> oh god what happened to my grammar
<MoleMan> Oer: well with a backslash before it... (IRC on phone, couldn't be bothered to find symbol) it was copying fine, until it decided the disk is full, which it's not...
<ray1claw> hello, i have a problem and need help: i installed kubuntu-full onto my ubuntu laptop (asus k53ta - llano a6, radeon 6650m), i reboot, and now i have no display.. it all goes black, and i can hear the login sounds though. Anyone?
<Viman> Is the use of a Firewall necessary in Ubuntu (like it is in windows xp) or more of an add-on?
<cfhowlett> Viman: "necessary" depends on your POV and paranoia quotient.  *buntu/linux are not CURRENTLY seen as high yield targets by the bad guys
<pragmaticenigma> Sorry Andrew131, dozed off
<Viman> cfhowlett: I see.
<finish06> is J.Edgar a good movie?
<Andrew131> np Im not really expecting this to ever work at this point, Im thinking of yanking the drive out and putting it in the box but I'll probably have to buy a esata controller because the board only seems to have scsi
<Uluru> are there negatives/positives to encrypting the home folder on install (as a new user)?
<pragmaticenigma> Uluru: Only if you are sharing your machine with other people, or using a laptop that will be out a lot and could easily be stolen
<pragmaticenigma> Andrew131: I have a feeling that it's a driver issue at it's core... seems to be out for awhile but I'm not finding any submissions on bug trackers which concerns me
<pragmaticenigma> Uluru: Positives is that it will keep your stuff private from others should your computer ever be stolen.  It's negatives are if you ever forget your password, you will NEVER get your data back
<joallard> I am experiencing this bug (https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=658600), but it says "fixed". What now?
<Andrew131> Which leads me to want to bank this sucker out of its external case like a broken tooth =D
<ubottu> Gnome bug 658600 in GtkFileChooser "Geany crashes when reopening file chooser dialog" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<pragmaticenigma> Andrew131: was there a particular reason that you were trying to use this externally?
<freeroute> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner
<freeroute> oops, nvm
<bobenhaus> anyone watch Lilyhammer yet?
<pragmaticenigma> joallard: It might not have been pushed out as an update yet... Once something is fixed there is still more testing
<Uluru> pragmaticenigma - thanks.
<Andrew131> Just ease of setup.  I only have SCSI on the board so to use esata I'll have to add it
<ray1claw> hello, i have a problem and need help: i installed kubuntu-full onto my ubuntu laptop (asus k53ta - llano a6, radeon 6650m), i reboot, and now i have no display.. it all goes black, and i can hear the login sounds though. Anyone?
<joallard> pragmaticenigma: so how I do I stop the bug?
<pragmaticenigma> Uluru: Even on my laptops I don't use it... instead I create encrypted files of stuff I want to keep private
<Jimm_> is it possible to get help on installing here?
<del> hello all
<Gentoo64> Jimm_: yes
<cfhowlett> Jimm_: yes.   provide details...
<cfhowlett> del:greetings
<pragmaticenigma> joallard: Most cases you may have to wait... We are only a couple months away from the realese of 12.04... I would see if it gets fixed then
<del> i was wondering - is there a way to change what programs are displayed in dash home in unity?
<Jimm_> trying to install to a 2.5tb but it wont partitoin right ot something, im not sure
<chaos_zero> how can i make a directory always have certain permissions even if you add files to it? this is ubuntu server so i need to use terminal.
<Gentoo64> Jimm_: i think you need to use a gpt partition table
<del> for example, it says "browse the web" - and wants me to use firefox.  what if i want to set that to chromium?
<cfhowlett> Gentoo64: due to size?
<Gentoo64> yea
<Jimm_> can i do that from the live disk?
<Gentoo64> i think anything over 1.5 or 2tb needs it
<Gentoo64> Jimm_: gparted can do it easily
<joallard> So basically, solution is... change OS?
<elbaze> i begin to enjoy the spirit of your #ubuntu channel
<theunholy> Why am I haveing so much trouble with this bull.
<theunholy> All i did was install ssh...and i cant connect to the fing thing
<Jimm_> so i should try to partition before install, not use the resize option on instal live disk?
<Gentoo64> Jimm_: to chnage the partition table, itll delete the whole disk
<cfhowlett> Jimm_: that's one way...
<Jimm_> thats fine, the disk is empty
<Gentoo64> Jimm_: ok, well the installer should have gparted, go into that
<Gentoo64> at the top under partitions (i think) there should be an option "create new partition table" or similar, do that and choose gpt
<theunholy> ANYONE?
<del> can anyone help on that question?
<Jimm_> kk. its not possible to install straight to 2.5tb is it?
<muelli> !anyone | del
<ubottu> del: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Gentoo64> Jimm_: yes
<Gentoo64> Jimm_: you mean use the whole 2.5tb as /
<Gentoo64> ?
<Jimm_> yes
<Gentoo64> if its 2.5tb you might as well partition it tbh, its huge
<urfr332g0> del, settings will allow you to set favorite apps, anty browser is okay.
<urfr332g0> any
<damo22> Jimm_: its good to separate system from data
<joallard> I'm thinking of writing an app that will count the time I spend on bugs in Ubuntu and calculate how much that would cost at minimum wage
<Jimm_> fair enough
<Andrew131> lol
<del> ubottu:  that was the real question.  it was how do i switch from firefox being the listed default browser in unity dash home to chromium.
<ubottu> del: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<damo22> Jimm_: in the event of a catastophe its easier to grab a smaller partition off a disk
<urfr332g0> joallard, you have some good depression meds you may need them after that analyse. :)
<hays> how do I installed the sun jdk in ubuntu
<MoleMan_> I'm trying to move my root onto an LVM with a liveCD but its giving me errors saying disk full, when its not :/ any ideas how to fix? I think its because the Live CD has magically given itself a total filesystem of 125GB which doesnt match anything I can see...
<joallard> urfr332g0, think of the thousands!
<Jimm_> is ext4 best thing to use?
<damo22> Jimm_: or wipe the system partition to upgrade
<Gentoo64> Jimm_: yea
<cfhowlett> Jimm_: yes
<h00k> !java | hays
<ubottu> hays: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<joallard> There could be a section where you get to see what you could've bought with that money... car, house, who knows?
<del> urfr332g0:  okay.  please let me know - how do i change my favorite apps in unity's dash home?
<theunholy> Anyone know how to setup SSH?
<damo22> theunholy: i just did it
<muelli> !anyone | theunholy
<ubottu> theunholy: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Viman> theunholy: about to ask the same thing haha
<damo22> theunholy: sudo apt get install openssh-server
<freeroute> theunholy, Viman: what do you want to know? security tips?
<cfhowlett> theunholy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<pragmaticenigma> muelli: Please be more helpful than using the room bot
<theunholy> I installed the damn thing
<Viman> freeroute: general information, really
<joallard> It is inconceivable to me that you can't be "just a user" in Ubuntu. You *have* to be a developper/troubleshooter of some sort. Else, you can't get anything done
<theunholy> but it wont let me putty into it from my windows box
<urfr332g0> del, I think it is settings not dash home you can get to settings from the logout shutdown dropdown top right of top pab\nel.
<Viman> but I guess I'll just rtfm
<urfr332g0> panel
<damo22> theunholy: is it behind a NAT router?
<theunholy> asks for username, i put it in, asks for password, i put it in and it says access denied
<theunholy> i have the ports forwarded etc
<joallard> I've never been so attracted to Macs before using Ubuntu. amazing.
<damo22> theunholy: maybe its not configured to accept plaintext passwords
<theunholy> How do I fix that?
<pragmaticenigma> theunholy: what user are you trying to log in as?
<theunholy> the one im in?
<del> urfr332g0:  ok, i'm in settings.  what i'm saying is that "dash home" part - can i modify the applications it suggests for me in system settings, then?
<theunholy> not root
<freeroute> Viman: SSH is awesome, you have ssh which is the client and you have sshd, which is the daemon (running on a server for example), so you got a configuration file in yo homiez directory and you edit it. You edit it goood...
<Andrew131> theunholy: since your using port forwarding is it at all possible that theres a second ssh server your connecting to?
<chaos_zero> i have a web server and i have to -R 777 the website folder every time i add a page or something or clients cant access those pages. How can i make it so everything in the folder is automatically of the correct permission?
<damo22> theunholy: sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<nicehs> im trying to "runas /user:ap someapp" then it says "chroot(2) to directory before execution", anyone know what to do? to make it work?  im root and want to runa program as the "ap" user.
<theunholy> ok damo?
<del> urfr332g0:  specifically, when i click dock home, it gives me shortcuts.  one of them is to "browse the web" - but it has a firefox icon.  i want to change that to chromium.
<theunholy> and no im running only one ssh server on it
<freeroute> Viman: also, you can connect remotely so you don't have to walk across the room. When I realized I could do that with my home server I was like... awwww yeah time to grab some popcorn and chill in this seat.
<theunholy> i have a virtual machine with ubuntu server installed and just installed openssh
<muelli> chaos_zero: well. 777 are never the right permissions. You probably want to add those files as group "www-data". Make sure you are in that group (using gpasswd or smth similar) and then you can do smth like "newgrp www-data" before adding the files.
<Andrew131> theunholy: Im not saying running only one ssh on the machine is there only one ssh server behind the nat ?
<theunholy> Yes
<theunholy> Should only be one
<joallard> okay, why the hell won't they update gtk+ to bugfixed versions?
<urfr332g0> del, default app usage of spefic things such a s pdf file or media in in the right click properties menu of the app you want to show such as a pdf or a media file. In setting is a favorite default for like which browser to use etc.
<damo22> theunholy: vms do different types of networking, you can do nat, bridged or private hosting
<Viman> freeroute: sweet!
<theunholy> i have it bridged with replicate on
<freeroute> Viman: also you can forward ports and stuff, this way it becomes easier to download porn at work and your sysadmin would be like "Welp, looks encrypted. Seems legit!"
<damo22> theunholy: in that case you are not connecting to the right machine
<theunholy> ?
<damo22> theunholy: likely you are trying to connect to the host os
<del> urfr332g0:  i'm not quite sure i follow.  for the dock, yes, a right click lets me say let it stick or take it off...
<damo22> theunholy: since they will share an ip
<del> urfr332g0:  but for the dock home if i right click, it just opens the app.
<theunholy> but only the ubuntu has a ssh server running
<urfr332g0> del, not the dock rught clicks but on a actaul thing like a pdf or a media.
<damo22> theunholy: what is the host os?
<theunholy> Windows 7
<ray1claw> can someone please help me? i'v stated my issue above
<theunholy> and the vmware has a different local ip then the host...
<damo22> theunholy: maybe you have an ssh trojan
<damo22> :P
<Andrew131> lol
<theunholy> ?
<Jimm_> anyone know why i cant make an extended partition
<theunholy> that makes 0 sense
<theunholy> i just installed this today
<urfr332g0> del, you don't righty click there for what I suggest but the access thing within its folder.
<theunholy> how the fuck can i have a ssh trojan
<muelli> ray1claw: sorry, I won't scroll for you. So please restate your problem.
<ray1claw> hello, i have a problem and need help: i installed kubuntu-full onto my ubuntu laptop (asus k53ta - llano a6, radeon 6650m), i reboot, and now i have no display.. it all goes black, and i can hear the login sounds though. Anyone?
<Olya> Hi all!
<urfr332g0> !language > theunholy
<ubottu> theunholy, please see my private message
<Viman> same way you can have any trojan
<ray1claw> muelli, ^
<theunholy> and the ubtunu's local ip is 192.168.1.143 and the host ip is 192.168.1.143
<chaos_zero>  muelli: thanks for the reply. i just skimmed man gpasswd and dont quite understand, but disregarding that, it still sounds like you are saying i will have to assign the new files a command every time. I am looking for a way that anything in the folder just works without having to change it every time. For example some people might upload files to it with FTP but then no one can download them until i use the chmod.
<Gentoo64> Jimm_: not sure why not, you can make primaries
<del> urfr332g0:  ok, so what folder would chromium be in?
<Gentoo64> Jimm_: how are you partitioning the drive?
<damo22> theunholy: theyre the same dude
<Olya> How recover delited folder with files in Ubuntu?
<theunholy> not internal ips
<freeroute> Viman: also, you can use SSH to get on a computer wherever you are and surf like it's there, so that means that for example you're on the moon... and you notice that wikipedia article about farting in the space suit is blocked there! Except on Earth where it's still safe and decriminalized. The moonlegion however does not realize that they have an Ubuntu h4x0r in their midst. So what you basically do, is SSH into your homie server, port forwa
<theunholy> one is 192.168.1.147 and one is 192.168.1.143
<cfhowlett> Olya: if they're in the trashcan you can restore...
<MaynardWaters> evening, I just nmaped my ubuntu 11.04 and there is something called freeciv running on port 5555, I am trying to run something else on this port, when I googled freeciv it is a game, and I found it in the ubuntu software center, but It shows that I do NOT have freeciv installed, any ideas what is up with this?
<urfr332g0> del, dud your on the moon what do you want chromium to do bw the defaULT BROWSER?
<jrib> !recover | Olya
<ubottu> Olya: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<theunholy> my internet ip is the same obviously, but that is why i only have ssh running on ubuntu @ 192.168.1.143 and the router forwarding that port to 192.168.1.143
<Jimm_> not really sure, this is my first time with ubuntu and only ever partitiond with windows before
<Olya> no in bin
<muelli> chaos_zero: well. several strategies. One would be to have a sticky bit on the folder people are writing to, so that all created files are automatically in the proper group. The other strategy would be to make the user have the www-data group and maybe default to it.
<Gentoo64> Jimm_: just make it a primary
<del> urfr332g0:  ok - i got it.  i just changed it in chromium preferences to be the default browser - then it changed it in the dock from firefox to chromium.  that's all i wanted to do.
<Olya> thx ok i go read
<Jimm_> its lets me make a primary then nothing else
<Gentoo64> Jimm_: gpt can handle loads of partitions
<damo22> theunholy: surely you can ssh from putty in the host os to the vm
<ray1claw> muelli, i cant access the cli on normal boot, but i have it on right now via recovery..
<muelli> ray1claw: sounds bad. Can you ctrl+alt+f2 to a terminal?
<urfr332g0> del, cool .:)
<Olya> ext4undel here projrct?
<Canadian1296> When is the next LTS released? Like not a beta, the final release?
<cfhowlett> Canadian1296: april
<Olya> where?
<hays> h00k: that got me the jre, do you know how to do the jdk?
<jc-2> good night, how can I use aptitude -f to solve some break dependencies?
<Canadian1296> cfhowlett: Thank you
<muelli> ray1claw: get /var/log/Xorg.0.log  (or smth like that) and pastebin it for reference.
<theunholy> Thats my problem..
<theunholy> i go into windows 7 and try to use putty to ssh into it
<theunholy> and it denies the passwor
<h00k> hays: do the same thing, just instead of jre, get the jdk
<chaos_zero> Ok, how do i creae te this "sticky bit"? =D
<theunholy> putty has the ip of the network, it asks for a username...thats fine, then password is access denied
<muelli> well theunholy. Have you ever looked into the log of the machine you're trying to SSH into?
<pnorman> theunholy: can you ssh in to the machine from the machine?
<theunholy> Yes pnorman
<damo22> theunholy: cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | pastebinit    that will paste your ssh config into a pastebin
<muelli> chaos_zero: man chmod. Probably smth like chmod g+s directory/
<theunholy> i can do sudo ssh localhost and it just asks for the password no user
<chaos_zero> ill check it out thanks
<pnorman> theunholy: by default ssh uses your username
<theunholy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/839882/
<ray1claw> muelli, uhh, i can open the file in nano, but how do i pastebin it without the gui? or transfer to my desktop maybe?
<hays> h00k: apparently i have to sign in wtf
<hays> h00k: not your fault but wow
<muelli> ray1claw: well. there is "wgetpaste" or similar tools.
<h00k> hays: I don't know what you're referring to
<del> alright.  time to figure out more cool stuff to do with this OS.  be back in a bit!
<damo22> theunholy: uncomment the line 51
<Gentoo64> ray1claw: i dont think ubuntu has wgetpaste, it has pastebinit afaik
<hays> h00k: oracle is making me create a stupid account to download the jdk
<h00k> hays: it's in the repo
<hays> where?
<ibmthinkpad> I am using a IBM thinkpad, running windows XP from 2002 with no service packs. the computer does not read the USB stickwhen I select "other devices" from the boot menu. When I tried a boot dick, it just made noise for two minutes before running windows as usual. The computer just freezes when I try to view the USB stick or the boot disc now. What do I do?
<ibmthinkpad> *disc
<Gentoo64> boot dick?
<cfhowlett> h00k: software center...
<ibmthinkpad> lol disc
<ibmthinkpad> typo
<h00k> hays: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk, or in the software center
<h00k> cfhowlett: what?
<Gentoo64> ibmthinkpad: install plop boot manager to boor from usb
<damo22> theunholy: do that then save the file and quit
<hays> h00k: I need oracle/sun jdk not openjdk
<Gentoo64> ibmthinkpad: go on plop websitre for instructions how to install from windows itself
<nicehs> im running a vnc desktop where im using console and typing as root after doing "su", now when I try open wireshark it says "gtk warning  cannot open display: :1.0" .. anyone know why? I am pretty sure that the (only) display im using now IS actually 1.0, Ive also tried specifying it specificly in the app like "wireshark --display=:1.0" and says the same
<urfr332g0> ibmthinkpad, does the computer boot from a usb?
<ray1claw> Gentoo64, okay thanks
<damo22> theunholy: then you will need to restart the sshd server process
<cfhowlett> ibmthinkpad: wonder if that model supports USB boot?
<Gentoo64> if its old i doubt it..
<Gentoo64> other devices is probably floppy or something
<Jimm_> i got it guys, thanks for pointing me in the right direction, would have been sat here hours more lol.
<damo22> theunholy: hows it going
<theunholy> ok i deleted the # on line 51
<Olya> Ext3undel work with ext4?
<ray1claw> muelli, i have two files here, Xord.0.log and Xorg.1.log
<ray1claw> both?
<muelli> ray1claw: the .0.log is fine
<damo22> theunholy: did you save and quit the editor
<theunholy> Yes
<damo22> theunholy: sudo service sshd restart
<ray1claw> muelli, http://paste.ubuntu.com/839887/
<theunholy> Same stuff
<theunholy> doesn't work
<theunholy> this is stupid
<ibmthinkpad> Gentoo64: where do I get that?
<damo22> theunholy: did you type the username correctly
<stampede_dude> hello
<Gentoo64> ibmthinkpad: type plop boot in google and youll find the main site
<h00k> theunholy: did you restart the ssh service? sudo service ssh restart
<muelli> hm ray1claw. The log shows the errors. Check the entries with "EE".
<theunholy> yes
<Olya> PLEASE HELP!
<h00k> !ask | Olya
<ubottu> Olya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Olya> I can recover name of files?
<ibmthinkpad> urfr332g0: the computer insists on booting from the hard drive
<theunholy> I'm done giving a fuckl
<Gentoo64> Olya: as in what?
<Olya> ext3
<Gentoo64> !patience | theunholy
<ubottu> theunholy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<urfr332g0> ibmthinkpad, use theplop app as suggested then.
<Ben64> theunholy: watch the language
<ibmthinkpad> I have used the USB port succesfuly to transport files before.
<h00k> theunholy: you've been warned before about your language.
<Olya> i remove files ((( Help Please!
<ray1claw> muelli, hmm, its either finding no screens or finding bad screen config
<h00k> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<h00k> Olya: ^
<urfr332g0> ibmthinkpad, transport and boot are not the same
<ray1claw> any ideas how to fix this?
<Gentoo64> theunholy: its not ssh's fault, it's you not having any patience. ssh works for everyone else
<muelli> ray1claw: is that the binary driver? Have you checked the free one?
<Olya> ?
<theunholy> obviously not
<h00k> ubottu: tell Olya about undelete
<ubottu> Olya, please see my private message
<Gentoo64> theunholy: its probably some trivial config thing
<theunholy> yeah i dont understand it
<muelli> well theunholy. Have you ever looked into the log of the machine you're trying to SSH into?
<theunholy> why it has to be rocket science to turn ssh on
<Olya> i closed (
<Ankhwatcher> I resolved my monitor problem!
<theunholy> how do i do that muelli
<Ankhwatcher> http://askubuntu.com/questions/68906/how-can-i-get-my-geforce-6200-working-properly
<damo22> theunholy: sudo cat /var/log/auth.log ?
<muelli> theunholy: well, you get shell access and read /var/log/sshd.log or smth similar.
<Olya> There are very hard instructions
<ray1claw> muelli, i know the free one doesn't work with llano apu's.. everytime i install a distro with 3.0 kernel i find myself in the same situation, but installing fglrx from recovery and rebooting usually helps.. except this time
<Olya> how recover by mouse?
<cfhowlett> Ankhwatcher: >http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/Pictures/success.jpg
<Ben64> Olya: you can't
<h00k> Olya: yes, but they can help you, please use the tutorial
<ray1claw> muelli, can i somehow get my xorg.conf fixed, or something like that?
<muelli> ray1claw: hm. Maybe an empty xorg.conf helps, so try to move it out.
<Olya> there are english language(
<urfr332g0> Olya, the only way you can be helped here is with exact details. :)
<theunholy> im just uninstalling it
<h00k> Olya: you can consider paying for a forensic recovery with some commercial service
<theunholy> nothing seems to be working
<hays> h00k: do you know if the jdk goes over the jre, or whether it is separate?
<Ankhwatcher> cfhowlett: exactly
<hays> h00k: e.g. if I have the jdk, do I need the jre?
<cfhowlett> Olya: what is your first language?
<muelli> well theunholy. Have you ever looked into the log of the machine you're trying to SSH into? Now you've been given instructions. Usually the logs are pretty good and tell you exactly what's going on.
<Olya> Who has experience?
<theunholy> simply install ubuntu server, installed ubuntu gui...installed apache mysql php and vnc...then installed openssh and its not working :0
<urfr332g0> Olya, look in the trash as well.
<muelli> hays: no
<hays> muelli: no what?
<h00k> hays: I don't think so.
<ray1claw> muelli, i cant find a xorg.conf in my /etc/X11/
<Olya> no trash
<hays> ok so I can probably install over it
<Olya> who tested tutorials?
<Ankhwatcher> so cfhowlett just identifies a new problem with my system, that link opened in some wierd kde browser instead of firefox, how do I fix that?
<Olya> help please
<Olya> who recover files?
<h00k> Olya: please use the Tutorial I showed you.
<ibmthinkpad> Gentoo64: so what exactly is this plop boot manager and what do I do with it?
<Olya> yes ok
<Olya> help here too please
<damo22> theunholy: sudo iptables --list  does that return anything?
<Gentoo64> ibmthinkpad, it lets you boot from usb on old machines that cant from bios
<Olya> how do?
<Olya> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery many programms
<Olya> idk what do
<theunholy> ok ive removed ssh client and server
<theunholy> anyone wanna help me step by set install it?
<urfr332g0> ibmthinkpad, lmgtfy, http://www.plop.at/
<Olya> I dont remove partition
<ray1claw> muelli, you know where the xorg.conf is? i remember it used to be in /etc/X11/ last i checked a couple of years back
<cfhowlett> Olya: what is your first language?
<Olya> just remove files
<Olya> ru
<damo22> theunholy: i already have been helping but youre impatient
<cfhowlett> Maybe this
<Gentoo64> ibmthinkpad, http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/mbrinstall.html
<cfhowlett> !ru|olya
<ubottu> olya: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<theunholy> damo22 nothing you said worked
<Ben64> theunholy: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<theunholy> i figured take it all out and start over
<Gentoo64> ibmthinkpad, read through that, choose the one where u add it to the windows boot menu. this is more of a Q for ##windows btw
<theunholy> ok ben64 before i do that i did a sudo apt-get purge openssh-server and then another one with client
<cfhowlett> Ankhwatcher: System>Applications>Preferred Applications - browser(?)
<theunholy> that all i need to do??  restart?
<Olya> ubottu, i was there are ask it question now night in europ part of Russia
<ubottu> Olya: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Olya> they sleep
<Ben64> theunholy: restart can't hurt, and yes, installing openssh-server is the first and only step
<muelli> ray1claw: well. Fortunately humankind got mostly rid of xorg.conf.
<muelli> ray1claw: maybe create a simple one...
<Olya> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery whats programm useing? please help
<theunholy> ok it says ssh running
<Olya> testdisk said what information crashed (((
<Olya> what do?
<shaneo> hey guys i keep getting this error make: *** [all-gcc] Error 2 when trying to compile any suggestions?
<muelli> shaneo: pastebin us the output of make V=99
<mkultra_> pastebin ur output need moar info
<ray1claw> muelli, okay, i've found somthing
<Olya> Please i just remove folder How recover? No dekited partition?
<Olya> Please i just remove folder How recover? No delited partition!
<theunholy> http://pastebin.com/B4n7U31H
<gcosmin> hi, I would like to know if someone can help me to set up a wireless access point ?
<muelli> there you go theunholy. It tells you exactly what to do
<Ankhwatcher> cfhowlett: right, that's that fixed too
<Olya> Please? You what not help to russians?
<Ben64> theunholy: why are you doing sudo
<Olya> :(
<Ankhwatcher> time for bed, l8r all
<theunholy> what to do not how to do it :(
<OffGridOps> 11.10: I am having issues uploading attachments thru gmail in that I never see a progress bar and it is MUCH slower than when done thru W*ndows.  Is this normal?  Thanx
<theunholy> why not?
<Ben64> theunholy: because you shouldn't
<ray1claw> muelli, I did X -configure, but it showed some errors like "number of creates screens does not matc numer of detected devices"
<Gentoo64> OffbeatAdam, shouldnt be anything to do with linux
<Gentoo64> OffGridOps, ^
<damo22> theunholy: sudo rm /root/.ssh/known_hosts && rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<ray1claw> muelli, any other way to re-initialize the configuration?
<OffGridOps> @Gentoo64 don't know what that means
<theunholy> ok done
<theunholy> now damo22?
<Ben64> theunholy: you shouldn't use sudo for random things like that
<muelli> ray1claw: dpkg-reconfigure -p low xserver-xorg might help
<Olya> How recover list of cataloges and file names?
<damo22> now try ssh localhost
<Gentoo64> OffGridOps, i mean uploading a gmail attachment shouldnt be any different in linux or windows
<theunholy> ok i tried to ssh localhost and i put in the password and now it wont even give me permission locally to ssh
<Ben64> theunholy: sudo is to gain root privileges for specific commands that need root to work
<theunholy> http://pastebin.com/w5vDktU8
<theunholy> ok ben
<OffGridOps> the speed in Win  on the last 2 10meg zip packs was 7min in Linux vs 3 in Win
<Olya> HELP PLEASE!
<muelli> ahahaha, he did the sudo again
<OffGridOps> also no progress bar in linux
<Ben64> muelli: i know, right
<shaneo> muelli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/839903/ when i ran make V=99 its said no target so i reran the script an this is the full error
<urfr332g0> Olya, can you run this command and pastebin the output  lsb_release -a
<escott> !ics | gcosmin you weren't very specific but you will likely need this
<ubottu> gcosmin you weren't very specific but you will likely need this: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<OffGridOps> googled and didnt find anything really recent and i have all updates
<shaneo> muelli: also i could pastebin the script maybe something is wrong inside it
<muelli> shaneo: that's not the full output
<damo22> thrunholy: you CANT log into root@localhost with a password using the default config
<muelli> k. I'm off
<theunholy> so how do i login locally to check it?
<Olya> And what it?
<damo22> theunholy: DONT use sudo, just ssh localhost
<urfr332g0> !pastebin | Olya
<Ben64> theunholy: stop using sudo for ssh, just "ssh localhost"
<ubottu> Olya: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ray1claw> muelli, did it, rebooting to check now
<theunholy> ok that worked locally
<theunholy> im in under theunholy@ubuntu
<Ben64> theunholy: congrats, ssh works
<Olya> me not help here? and where help? please
<ray1claw> muelli, nope, it fails, anything els you can suggest?
<theunholy> and putty is working now!
<theunholy> thats odd
<damo22> no its normal
<theunholy> thats exactly how i installed it the first time
<Ben64> very normal
<theunholy> but it didnt give me htat authenticity of host error
<damo22> the authenticity error came because when you installed ssh the second time it created a new keypair
<damo22> it thought someone was faking the keys
<theunholy> what the...
<theunholy> now it wont work
<theunholy> literally just closed putty and opened it again and it wot login
<theunholy> access denied
<theunholy> what is it one use only
<h00k> theunholy: You don't have two devices with the same IP on your network, do you?
<YokoBR> plz guys, i can't enable 3d support on my ati radeon hd 5579
<YokoBR> 5570*
<theunholy> Nope
<damo22> theunholy: you probably mistyped your credentials
<Ben64> !ati | YokoBR
<ubottu> YokoBR: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<theunholy> No I didn't mistype anything
<theunholy> WHAT is going on
<theunholy> this is redic
<Olya> Testdisk write it: No file found, filesystem seems damaged.
<Olya> HEEELP!
<pnorman> theunholy: likely something with putty if it's working locally
<damo22> theunholy: or else the bridge mode is sharing the ip with the host
<theunholy> it JUST worked, i minimized VMware...closed putty and reopened it and tried to login...access denied
<Andrew131> what does NMI: PCI system error (SERR) for reason a1 on CPU 0. mean?
<h00k> Olya: Please follow that guide. It helps you.
<h00k> theunholy: You don't have two devices with the same IP on your network, do you?
<theunholy> ITS NOT DAMO22, since it is reporting different ips
<ray1claw> muelli, hey! I'm looking through the new Xorg logs, and I see errors for loading NVidia drivers, but thats not my hardware anyway.. I'm using all AMD/ATI hardware.. even my chipset is AMD
<theunholy> ONE IS 192.168.1.147 (the host windws 7) and the VMware is 192.168.1.143
<Olya> What do?
<ray1claw> muelli, can you suggest something now? there seem to be no more errors
<Olya> testdisk no work((
<Olya> Testdisk write it: No file found, filesystem seems damaged.
<escott> Andrew131, bad ram? http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2007/02/27/1769274.aspx
<damo22> theunholy: just for shits and giggles: try putty on the windows machine and connect to the windows machine ip
<gcosmin> ubottu: thanks, I can see that it's too much to change/do
<ubottu> gcosmin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<h00k> !language | damo22
<ubottu> damo22: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Andrew131> interesting
<theunholy> Connection refused
<theunholy> doesnt even get to ask username
<damo22> theunholy: thats good news
<sasven> Hi, I need help installing flash and adobe reader to my firefox
<h00k> !fsck | Olya
<ubottu> Olya: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<damo22> theunholy: i believe putty might be using a different password authentication method than the default ubuntu ssh client does
<administrator> hi
<urfr332g0> sasven, if you install the rstricted-extras for your desktop it gets installed along with other codecs needed and msfonts
<YokoBR> wich is the command to run that proprietary driver installer ?
<administrator> why am i unable to install anything on ubuntu ever?
<urfr332g0> restricted-extras sasven
<sasven> thanks
<escott> YokoBR, jockey-gtk
<Gentoo64> YokoBR, jockey-gtk
<rmc3> YokoBR: jockey-gtk
<Olya> Ubuntu not have normal util with gui? :(
<YokoBR> thanks
<h00k> Olya: No, you've asked that before.
<h00k> Guest49579: Perhaps you don't have permission to
<urfr332g0> Guest49579, can you name a few?
<YokoBR> i hope ubuntu stop using unity.. Gnome is awesome.
<Gentoo64> gnome shell and unity look almost the same to me
<Gentoo64> :s
<Olya> not
<urfr332g0> YokoBR, gnome 2 is not supported you have gnome 3 though
<YokoBR> i know... i just wish that we could go back to gnome 2
<rmc3> Olya , vy mozhete poluchit. luchshuyu podderzhku # Ubuntu -ru . YA na samom dele ne vladyeet russkim yazykom, ya prosto s pomoshch.yu Google Translate .
<Forbidden404> Hi, guys
<YokoBR> it was the best enviroment ever
<Forbidden404> I'm on a Live Ubuntu
<urfr332g0> YokoBR, there is the fallback as well
<Gentoo64> YokoBR, xfce will always be maintained, prob the safest bet
<jc-2> #ubuntu-beginers
<Guest49579> idk
<Guest49579> i just need a guide
<Olya> rmc3 thx i know there are all sleep now
<Guest49579> that teaches me how to install things in ubuntu
<h00k> !install | Guest49579
<ubottu> Guest49579: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Olya> rmc3, thx i know there are all sleep now
<Guest99267> does anybody know why font f amily doesnt work for ubuntu 11.04
<escott> !manual | Guest49579
<ubottu> Guest49579: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<fairlycool>  /set theme syntax.theme
<Gentoo64> Guest99267, apt-get install
<YokoBR> Gnome is dead. And you guys killed it.
<Gentoo64> YokoBR, its nothing to do with ubuntu
<Guest49579> lol
<Guest99267> gentoo64 so verdana does come installed with ubuntu
<Forbidden404> Guys, I can't use facebook or twitter, any ideia about that?
<h00k> YokoBR: you can talk offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic, but please keep this channel for support
<urfr332g0> YokoBR, no the developer sdid
<YokoBR> KDE is just an windows copy. Heavy as hell.
<Olya> ok thx all i go bb all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<h00k> Forbidden404: how does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<YokoBR> Gnome was stable and fast
<Gentoo64> Forbidden404, cant access the sites?
<YokoBR> it was, on the past.
<Forbidden404> Lol
<Olya> #ubuntu-ru
<Forbidden404> this problem is just with ubuntu
<h00k> !ot | YokoBR
<ubottu> YokoBR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Forbidden404> i can access any sites
<Forbidden404> but facebook and twitter
<FloodBot1> Forbidden404: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Forbidden404> and wlm too
<escott> Olya, "/join #ubuntu-ru"
<theunholy> ok i got it
<Olya> sure
<Olya> i do
<Olya> was
<theunholy> reinstalled and it works now...odd
<urfr332g0> Forbidden404, what happens when you try?
<Gentoo64> Forbidden404, sounds like some dns blocking thing
<Olya> i there are
<h00k> Forbidden404: perhaps check your DNS issues, but Ubuntu doesn't....stop you from accessing those.
<escott> Forbidden404, maybe you have a filter between you and the net
<rhizmoe> is there a decent multiple-twitter client available for ubuntu, or even linux...or freebsd
<YokoBR> Great : Sorry, installation of this driver failed.  Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<rhizmoe> +?
<Forbidden404> I configured the router, the dns, everything, downloaded restricted extras
<Gentoo64> Forbidden404, try with googles dns? or are you already
<Forbidden404> My dns works fine, I use in windows, any problems there
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<Forbidden404> already did
<Forbidden404> 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<Gentoo64> weird
<Forbidden404> There's no proxy here
<h00k> Forbidden404: can you ping them?
<Forbidden404> I can
<Forbidden404> I can ping, but i can access, it's so much weird
<h00k> Forbidden404: try a different browser
<Gentoo64> what browser btw?
<theunholy> How do i setup VNC server so i can remote desktop?
<Forbidden404> firefox and chromium
<Gentoo64> yea try something else
<log> !vnc | theunholy
<ubottu> theunholy: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<h00k> Forbidden404: you can access?
<Forbidden404> i cant*
<h00k> Forbidden404: does it not load, or...?
<Forbidden404> sorry
<Forbidden404> it loads...
<Forbidden404> loads... till the server stop sendind data
<Forbidden404> sending*
<administrator_> i'm trying to install this
<administrator_> with these instructions
<Forbidden404> My ipv6 is disabled
<administrator_> but to no avail
<administrator_> http://www.manning.com/sande/Installation_Instructions.html
<FloodBot1> administrator_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest99267> gentoo64 so verdana doesnt  come installed with ubuntu
<administrator_> did that link go through?
<Forbidden404> I upgrade the kernel to 3.2, I used dsl connection, still the same thing
<Gentoo64> Guest99267, i dont know
<theunholy> Ok I have remote desktop setup in ubuntu how do i connect to it?
<administrator_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/839912/
<Guest99267> has anybody here used css before
<ibmthinkpad> #windows
<log> ibmthinkpad: /join #windows
<h00k> Guest99267: that's not necessarily something Ubuntu specific
<Guest99267> yes it is it has to do with font installed
<cfhowlett> Guest99267: be specific and ask your question plz
<Forbidden404> guys, the paste.ubuntu doesnt works here too, I wrote the text and then... starts to load and load forever
<Ben64> Forbidden404: http://pastebin.com/
<escott> Forbidden404, do you have any kind of javascript blocker?
<Gentoo64> Forbidden404: in firefox, under connections try direct rather than "use system"
<Gentoo64> idk if itl help
<Forbidden404> any javascript blocker ):
<h00k> Guest99267: Veranda isn't installed in Ubuntu, if that is your question
<Forbidden404> i do not
<bobenhaus> which is better xchat for gnome xchat?
<seasandoceans> hi, I am trying to skin pidgin and the instructions are to replace 4 existing pidgin folders with the skin's versions which are labeled the same. the only problem is that I can;t move them into the filesystem; I get a message saying "error etc etc acess denied." can anyone give me a hand?
<escott> Forbidden404, it seems unlikely that you are having network connection issues. if you are able to chat in irc it would seem that tcp is working just fine for you
<Gentoo64> bobenhaus: i hear bad things about gnome one
<urfr332g0> !best > bobenhaus
<ubottu> bobenhaus, please see my private message
<Gentoo64> bobenhaus: so xchat
<escott> Forbidden404, greasemonkey then?
<Guest99267> where exactly do i got these fonts at
<Guest99267> get
<Forbidden404> oh god, I'm using livecd right now and has the php glitch, I don't have time to find that lib, wait gauys
<Forbidden404> guys*
<escott> !info msttcorefonts | Guest99267
<seasandoceans> anyone?
<ubottu> Guest99267: Package msttcorefonts does not exist in oneiric
<mkultra_> man solfege is great
<escott> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer | Guest99267
<ubottu> Guest99267: ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.3ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 33 kB, installed size 204 kB
<cfhowlett> escott: would those be in the restricted extras?
<Gentoo64> seasandoceans: check the permissions on the files
<escott> cfhowlett, I believe so
<Gentoo64> seasandoceans: are they moving to root or your home dir
<Forbidden404> I will quit, guys, shall enter my ubuntu
<Forbidden404> o/
<h00k> Forbidden404: good luck.
<DinoMuffin> Hey guys, do you know of any decent file recovery software for ubuntu (or any distro)? Something comparable to Recuva?
<seasandoceans> gentoo64: thank you. they are supposed to go to filesystem/usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin.. I'm not sure if that is root or not.
<Gentoo64> DinoMuffin: photorec?
<escott> DinoMuffin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<h00k> !undelate | DinoMuffin
<urfr332g0> DinoMuffin, check out testdisk
<h00k> bah.
<h00k> !undelete | DinoMuffin
<ubottu> DinoMuffin: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<escott> seasandoceans, those should be root owned
<Gentoo64> seasandoceans: yes it is, youll need sudo
<DinoMuffin> Alrighty
<Guest99267>  msttcorefont is not a package
<Guest99267> where is it located
<seasandoceans> gentoo64 and escott: where would I find the commands for this?
<Gentoo64> Guest99267: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Gentoo64> idk
<cfhowlett> Guest99267: http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-10.10/ubuntu-multiverse-i386/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.2_all.deb.html
<urfr332g0> Guest99267, have you installed the restricted-extras for the desktop your using?
<Gentoo64> seasandoceans: use sudo mv / sudo cp
<Gentoo64> on the files
<Guest99267> no where are they located
<Guest99267> im a newbie here
<urfr332g0> Guest99267, what is your desktop?
<escott> Guest99267, the fonts are downloaded from microsoft
<Gentoo64> Guest99267: usr share fonts
<Guest99267> yoyou mean what ubuntu version?
<seasandoceans> gentoo64: mind my ignorance but which do I move and which do I copy?
<urfr332g0> Guest99267, yes
<Guest99267> 11.04 should i upgrade to 11.10
<Gentoo64> seasandoceans: i have no clue what you're doing :)
<bobenhaus_> could someone kick bobenhaus for me?
<Gentoo64> seasandoceans: all i know is to move something (as normal user) to root dir requires sudo
<bobenhaus_> nvm )
<forbidden404> Guys, i'm back
<escott> Guest99267, 11.10 is the last version to have gnome2 so if you like gnome2 dont
<seasandoceans> gentoo64: thanks for everything. hopefully I can figure it out..
<escott> Guest99267, rather 11.04 is the last. 11.10 doesnt
<Gentoo64> seasandoceans: where are the files, and where do you need to copy them to?
<eSoul> hey peoples, looking for some help in 11.10 with the usbip package -- I know its listed as a bug (missing usbip kernel modules), but looking to see if anyone had any hacks to get itworking
<bsidb> hi
<forbidden404> No data received
<Xoombenhaus> weird my nicks are getting ghosted
<forbidden404> Unable to load the webpage because the server sent no data.
<Xoombenhaus> could someone kick my bobenhaus;s?
<forbidden404> I cant use pastbin or past.ubuntu, cause when I press to paste, starts to load... and looooad
<eSoul> Xoombenhaus, he needs to be disco'ed from the server before you can use the name, nto just the channel
<forbidden404> I dont want to flood the chat ):
<escott> forbidden404, do other tcp connections work?
<Xoombenhaus> esoul:yeah.  wonder if it is a netsplit?
<eSoul> likely
<h00k> I didn't see a netsplit happen
<eSoul> or he just hasnt pinged out yet
<Xoombenhaus> yeah strange
<h00k> Xoombenhaus: if they're getting ghosted, probably check in with someone in #freenode
<seasandoceans> gentoo64: home/<username>/downloads/dialogues to filesystem/usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin
<takkun> hello all. my 10.10 box won't boot after update and I am having trouble finding a mirror for the boot info script
<forbidden404> escott, I don't know about TCP's ): you mean network manager or wicd?
<urfr332g0> !bootinfo
<ubottu> Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<urfr332g0> takkun, ^^^
<escott> forbidden404, does any other network connection work?
<takkun> ty urfr332g0 \
<Gentoo64> seasandoceans: is dialogues a folder? whatever way, go into terminal, cd /home/user/downloads   then sudo cp -r dialogues /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin
<urfr332g0> takkun, no problem pastebin it if needed.
<Guest99267> thanks cfhowlett it worked like a charm
<forbidden404> escott: When I'm in the Windows,it works fine, im the only guy in the house with ubuntu and even wired, has the same problem.
<cfhowlett> Guest99267: no problem.  Have fun.
<forbidden404> I don't tested in any other router
<forbidden404> but I will this week
<forbidden404> in my buddy's house
<escott> forbidden404, i think it would be helpful to know if this is webbrowser related or something more low-level. so lets teach you to use telnet to download an http page
<pmitros> My computer has a hard drive that mounts in /media on bootup. I accidentally unmounted it. Is there a way to remount it in the same way as ubuntu mounts it? I know I can mkdir /media/[UUID], mount /dev/sdXX /media/[UUID], but that seems like the wrong way to do it.
<pmitros> With a removable drive, I'd unplug it and plug it back in, but this is a normal, fixed HDD
<forbidden404> escott, telnet?
<Gentoo64> pmitros: try just /mount/drive
<Gentoo64> pmitros: try mount /drive rather
<h00k> pmitros: you could do sudo mount -a, if it has an entry in fstab
<pmitros> It doesn't have an entry in fstab; it's autodetected by Ubuntu on bootup
<pmitros> So mount /media/[UUID] doesn't help.
<escott> forbidden404, open a terminal and type "telnet www.google.com 80" then quickly type "GET index.html" and hit enter twice
<damo22> pmitros: you can find out which partition number it is and mount it manually?
<escott> forbidden404, it should dump some text out which should end with </BODY></HTML> Connection closed by foreign host.
<damo22> escott: what about curl
<pmitros> damo: I can. I was just hoping there's a Right Way to do it. I've had the same problem with USB drives, when I unmount them by accident, and I wanted to figure this out once and for all.
<eSoul> pmitros -- can you use the file manager to mount it
<forbidden404> Escott, exactly that
<eSoul> that might mount it in /media
<takkun> urfr332g0  http://pastebin.com/jvCGeEUp
<Xoombenhaus> I need to disconnect for my nicks will leave :(... they keep relogging
<pmitros> esoul: Woah. That did it. Cool! I've never stepped outside the command line for this kind of thing before. Thanks!
<escott> damo22, yeah i suppose that would work too, although you get a script when you do that so its not as obvious that its working
<pmitros> Now I guess I should figure out how the file manager does it...
<metsys23> hi there again. firstly thank you all that advise me xubuntu, i am enjoying it very much
<eSoul> no problem pmitros, yeah I have used it to mount things but I pariculatrly dont like things thrown into a "pseduo-random" folder even though the UUID stays the same
<metsys23> now, i have some questions, as usual of noobs
<Gentoo64> udisks
<escott> forbidden404, if you can do that then your internet connection would seem to be working and its likely a web browser issue. you can also use tools like wget or curl to download webpages "curl www.google.com/index.html" which might be easier (you get slightly different results with curl)
<cfhowlett> metsys23>http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/Pictures/success.jpg
<Feymood> I'm trying to launch all 3 of my startup programs in different screen windows of the SAME screen session. Is there a way to do that?
<forbidden404> But, I can access google, my problem is with especific sites
<escott> forbidden404, which suggests something specific to your browser
<seasandoceans> gentoo64: for some reason I keep getting a "no such file or directory" and I've been over it a bunch of times now. seems a little impossible as I have the folder open in another window and that is definitely the path... strange!
<metsys23> I am using ubuntu software center to install some software, like liberoffice
<escott> forbidden404, like you have a greasemonkey script or some kind of addon which is causing the page to reload
<psye> please, help me with that -> http://xtupload.com/share-B981_4F384B07.html
<psye> how i can do that
<Gentoo64> seasandoceans: use tab-complete it never gets it wrong
<forbidden404> I will restart chromium without any addon
<urfr332g0> takkun, looks like it should boot you can reload the grub bootloader to the mbr, look here 3 methods read very carefully. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<takkun> thank you very much urfr332g0
<takkun> urfr332g0: it was just hanging at the purple splash spring
<takkun> screen*
<urfr332g0> takkun, no problem wost case download supergrub to boot in and fix it from te desktop.
<damo22> !seen RKyle
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<urfr332g0> worst*
<urfr332g0> takkun, sounds like grapphic driver now
<urfr332g0> takkun, not a bootloade problem it sounds like
<takkun> urfr332g0:  I have an nvidia card if that would help
<takkun> a*
<urfr332g0> takkun, out of my pay area a nomodeset in the kernel line may get you in if it is graphics
<Kai809> He
<Kai809> Hello
<urfr332g0> !nomodeset | takkun
<ubottu> takkun: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<urfr332g0> takkun, also may need a fsck hard for me to say. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<forbidden404> escott, the login page from facebook works, login page of twitter works, pastebin works... my problem is when it starts to load, when I login in fb or twitter, when I press "paste" in paste bin, you know?
<escott> forbidden404, which are all javascript triggered actions
<seasandoceans> gentoo64: I'm not familiar with "tab-complete," do I enter it after I make the path entry?
<escott> !tab | seasandoceans
<ubottu> seasandoceans: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hiexpo> old school
<forbidden404> escott: there's a library for javascript in ubuntu?
<forbidden404> maybe is missing in my library
<hiexpo> or tab willgive you the command  :(
<h00k> forbidden404: no, it's handled by a your browser's engine.
<escott> forbidden404, no, but it sounds like something is wrong with your browsers javascript in some way. have you tried a different browser?
<ibmthinkpad> I am trying to instal Ubuntu on my 2002 IBM think pad with no sevice packs. It does not react to booting from a USB stick, it reads the boot disc for one minute before ignoring that as well. I tried Plop but it just returns to the plop main menu after one minute if I tell it to boot from the disc. Plop freezes when I tell it to boot from USB. What do I do?
<damo22> !tab > damo22
<ubottu> damo22, please see my private message
<forbidden404> escott: I used firefox... then chromium... firefox loads the first page of facebook, but I cant update anything, in chromium, the page doesnt even loads
<takkun> urfr332g0:  so would i use fsck to add nomodeset?
<cfhowlett> ibmthinkpad: do ANY cdroms work in that drive?
<urfr332g0> ibmthinkpad, a 2002 think pad may not have the power needed what is the ram amount and chip speed?
<escott> forbidden404, maybe https then? can you identify if there is a patter with websites that have https vs http?
<urfr332g0> takkun, 2 differnt things
<Dr_willis> takkun:  nomodeset is a special kenel boot option
<urfr332g0> takkun, look at the n omodeset link by the bot.
<takkun> Dr_willis: ty, urfr332g0  reading it now
<forbidden404> escott: I thought this before, I will try google.com in ssl
<seasandoceans> escott: thanks. I'm just going to give up.
<forbidden404> escott: I tried encrypted google.com and it worked fine
<escott> seasandoceans, ok... im not sure what you were trying to do
<ibmthinkpad> cfhowlett: I have put in DVDs that it sems to recognise and gives me chapters for it, but it said it didn't have the right drivers to play them, I haven't tried any thing else.
<damo22> !test > damo22
<ubottu> damo22, please see my private message
<forbidden404> Your connection to encrypted.google.com is encrypted with 128-bit encryption.
<forbidden404> The connection uses TLS 1.0.
<urfr332g0> Dr_willis, your name is a moniker I use often. :)
<escott> !dvd | ibmthinkpad
<ubottu> ibmthinkpad: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<forbidden404> The connection is encrypted using RC4_128, with SHA1 for message authentication and ECDHE_RSA as the key exchange mechanism.
<forbidden404> The connection is not compressed.
<FloodBot1> forbidden404: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<forbidden404> Well Floodbot, I tried, but my issue don let me do this u_u
<ibmthinkpad> urfr332g0:I'm checking right now.
<webroasters> hi guys. I've used the terminal command of "find", and I've found all of the files I was looking for. How can I delete them, just as I found them?
<webroasters> do I have to do that individually?
<cfhowlett> ibmthinkpad: you DID md5checksum that .iso?
<escott> webroasters, find has a -delete option
<ibmthinkpad> ubottu: that is not my problem. at all. I can't even install ubuntu.
<webroasters> oh nice
<webroasters> I'll check the manual,. thanks!
<ibmthinkpad> cfhowlett: what and how?
<Lint> forbidden404, RC4??
<cfhowlett> !md5sum>ibmthinkpad
<ubottu> ibmthinkpad, please see my private message
<Lint> that cypher is from 1996
<forbidden404> rc4?
<etyrnal> helllllllp
<urfr332g0> ibmthinkpad, get the hardware info I doubt a 2002 thinkpad will run ubuntu.
<Lint> and tls 1.0?
<etyrnal> ubuntu 8.04 - can connect to external network links, but not internal
<cfhowlett> ibmthinkpad: might have to try x/l ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<forbidden404> Lint: I dont know about these things ):
<etyrnal> can ping external hosts, but not hosts in my home
<cfhowlett> !EOL>etyrnal
<ubottu> etyrnal, please see my private message
<forbidden404> Lint: is that wrong?
<etyrnal> 'no route to host'
<urfr332g0> etyrnal, 8.04 is end of life and not supported.
<Lint> forbidden404, it's very outdated
<forbidden404> Lint: how I upgrade?
<Dr_willis> !upgrade | forbidden404
<ubottu> forbidden404: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<BigTaxi> i require some assistance with a network i can see but cannot connec to
<Lint> now AES and tls 1.2 is used
<Dr_willis> A clean install of a newer version  may be faster then upgtrading 8.04
<Lint> forbidden404, browser?
<ibmthinkpad> cfhowlett: what is x/l ubuntu?
<forbidden404> Lint: chromium
<Dr_willis> !lubuntu | ibmthinkpad
<ubottu> ibmthinkpad: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Lint> forbidden404, that's strange
<forbidden404> Same problem in firefox
<Kai809> I have a question about partitioning on a Mac Os X 10.5.8 2.4 Ghz Intel Core Duo. I’m reading an error in Disk Utility which states “Partition failed with the error: Filesystem verify or repair failed.” I’ve also installed rEFIt and it opens upon startup. If I select boot legacy OS from HD I get the error “missing operating system”. I would like to partition my drive to work with Ubuntu alongside Os X. I have the .img file on us
<cfhowlett> ibmthinkpad: xubuntu lubuntu are lightweight distributions of ubuntu that run well on older and lower spec machines.
<forbidden404> Lint: you know how to upgrade that protocols?
<madalin> hello
<Lint> forbidden404, you need server that support them
<karfir> Hi, I have an old Ubuntu machine (couple of years) that I set up only to discover I had forgotten the password to an encrypted home folder.  I changed the user account password, but does anyone know a script I can use to brute force the password on the passphrase?
<madalin> I'm trying to deny a specific IP on my network access to ANY OTHER shares on the network. How should i approach this ?
<cfhowlett> Kai809: is that a powerpc??
<BigTaxi> i require some assistance with a network i can see but cannot connec to
<cfhowlett> karfir: encryption is built to resist that exact method...
<ulziibuyan> madalin: look into samba docs
<Kai809> No I don't think so
<Dr_willis> madalin:  each machine serving up the samba shares would have to block that machine based on ip i think.
<karfir> cfhowlett: I'm pretty sure I didn't have a particularly secure login password
<urfr332g0> karfir, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Dr_willis> madalin:  via their samba configs.
<Dr_willis> madalin:  or iptables command/firewall
<cfhowlett> karfir: what are your hardware specs?
 * Lint thinks ubuntu should remove encrypting home folder option from installer
<madalin> Dr_willis: i tried blocking 137-139 and 445, but no luck (using iptables) any other hints?
<welly> Hey all. Saturday morning, my ubuntu 10.04 server ground to a halt and needed rebooting. Here's where the crash occurred: http://paste.ubuntu.com/839929/
<Dr_willis> madalin:  the samba configs.
<urfr332g0> karfir, ^^^^^
<welly> can anyone suggest what might have caused it?
<BigTaxi> i require some assistance with a network i can see but cannot connec to
<karfir> cfhowlett: That computer is a 3ghz dual core, but I have access to a university computer that is more beefy.  I don't mind running for a week or whatever though.
<wingie> how do i run a command over and over again?
<escott> karfir, i think your university sysadmins would mind when you decide to run something for the next decade
<cfhowlett> karfir: so the specs on the installation machine are?  Hdd/ram/cpu/
<karfir> urfr332g0: I've already changed the user account password, I'm looking to attack ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase or equivalent.
<karfir> escott: If it were going to run for more than a night, I wouldn't do it on there.
<urfr332g0> karfir, is it encrypted?
<madalin> wingie: what do you mean by over and over again ?
<bascotie> Hi guys, I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and I am fairly new to Linux in general. I setup a Samba share using a guide and it shares fine to the /srv location but I tried also adding a share to a second hard drive and when I try to access from Windows 7, it says I might not have permissions. Can anyone spare a few minutes to help?
<escott> karfir, do you not remember the old password?
<wingie> madalin: i have a program that will run and exit .. i want it to rerun everytime it is exited
<madalin> wingie: thats like hitting your head against the wall :)
<BigTaxi> i require some assistance with a network i can see but cannot connect to. extremely frustrating and troubleshoot doesnt seem to do anything but solve hardware issues.
<madalin> BigTaxi: errors ?
<BigTaxi> no errors... just wont connect
<karfir> cfhowlett: 1.5TB hdd, I'm trying to find the read speed.  there's 4 gigs of ram and it's a 3ghz core duo processor
<BigTaxi> i can see the network, and as far as i know the card is working fine because the network is being detected
<karfir> escott: No, I don't remember the old password, it was a few years ago that I set it up.
<madalin> BigTaxi: what distro/version ?
<karfir> urfr332g0: Yeah, it's encrypted.
<escott> karfir, and you never logged into this system in the intervening period?
<urfr332g0> karfir, whay does it matter you get in?
<BigTaxi> ubuntu uh....oneiric
<karfir> urfr332g0: It's not critical, I just want my old music and stuff.
<BigTaxi> 11.10
<karfir> escott: No, left it in NYC and moved to California.
<h00k> !encrypted | karfir maybe there's something here that can help
<ubottu> karfir maybe there's something here that can help: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<madalin> BigTaxi: did you try tail -f /var/log/syslog while trying to connect ? Can you paste your dmesg somewhere and provide me with the link ?
<urfr332g0> karfir, that you have not listed to in two years, hmm sound nefarious to be honest. :)
<urfr332g0> listened.
<wingie> madalin: bash -c 'while [ 0 ]; do date;done'
<wingie> that worked great=)
<escott> karfir, there are 340,282,366,920,938,463,463,374,607,431,768,211,456 unique passphrases. the data is gone http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/02/how-encrypted-home-ecryptfs-works.html
<h00k> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<h00k> wingie: don't tell someone to do that.
<madalin> wingie: good you got it:))
<BigTaxi> its on another computer, which has no internet so getting you exact copy/paste is not a very good option.
<madalin> wingie: that'll just flood your computer
<karfir> urfr332g0: Yeah, hopefully the NSA/whoever has someone whose job it is to do the nefarious stuff that isn't looking for help on URC
<BigTaxi> i'm a newb and miserable with the terminal... tell me what to do and what to look for
<madalin> BigTaxi: lspci | grep Ethernet outputs anything ?
<wingie> h00k madalin: I won't do that command, i just need to loop something else
<karfir> escott: It's only as secure as the old login password that wraps it, which is more like 656,100,000,000, but can be attacked statistically
<BigTaxi> hold on... tail -f /var/log/syslog left me without a command prompt (my computer and user name)
<Oer> karfir, how did you changed your password, like you said earlier ?
<BigTaxi> and so no new commands will go through
<laog> just find out the cairo dock is a cool thing to play with
<Flannel> BigTaxi: ctrl-c to end that command (tail is still running)
<Dr_willis> BigTaxi:  thats what tail -f means with the -f option.. reads the file untill you ctrl-c
<forbidden404> Guys, how I know if I'm missing some lib?
<pmitros> ls
<Dr_willis> forbidden404:  error messages in the terminal when you run an app that needs the lib normally.
<karfir> Oer: Just went in in recovery mode, logged in as root and ran passwd.  It was actually a bad idea, because there are a ton of tools that attack /etc/shadow, so if I had left it unchanged I could use one of those.
<madalin> BigTaxi: did you typed that in a terminal ? If so, try pressing CTRL+C
<BigTaxi> ok. lspci | grep ethernet and nothing happened
<forbidden404> Dr_willis: but this time my problem isnt with a app
<forbidden404> an*
<Dr_willis> forbidden404:  whats it with then?
<madalin> BigTaxi: are you grep Ethernet. Exactly like i said it..
<forbidden404> Dr_willis: Is about javascript not running well
<forbidden404> my browser is okay
<BigTaxi> i typed it exactly as you said, in the terminal
<forbidden404> Idk what is the problem
<madalin> BigTaxi: and NOTHING outputs ?
<BigTaxi> nothing
<BigTaxi> its wireless though... just in case you didnt know and it matters
<madalin> BigTaxi: well, that command should output at LEAST one line saying something about Ethernet controller.. If it doesnt..maybe you're using an USB network card ?
<BigTaxi> nah. it's a card in my tower that i've been using for years.
<Oer> lspci | grep network
<escott> karfir, http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/01/daemon-challenge-2-we-have-winner.html
<BigTaxi> not usb, as far as i know. right into the motherboard. AND it worked just a few days ago
<webroasters> hi guys. I want to use the find command with the -delete option. I've found all of the folders I was looking for "_notes". They're located in different depths with a main folder. How do I structure the command so that I don't delete anything that isn't _notes?
<tjiggi_fo> BigTaxi, use caps for E in Ethernet
<cfhowlett> webroasters: locate foo IIRC
<webroasters> i dont' understand
<Oer> tjiggi_fo +1
<Dr_willis> bbl
<madalin> tjiggi_fo: i think he did. I hope lol.
<BigTaxi> ok, i got two things
<BigTaxi> nope... not capital E. sorry.
<BigTaxi> but i have things now
<foo> I've been getting this from rkhunter for a while: http://pastebin.com/zRsbtFzc - I've tried several things to reset rkhunter with no luck. Any tips on how to have rkhunter not complain about these files?
<madalin> BigTaxi: great. That means you have two network cards
<karfir> escott: Thanks, that might get me there!
<madalin> tjiggi_fo: :P
<BigTaxi> awesome
<tjiggi_fo> heh heh
<escott> webroasters, find . -iname "*_notes" -delete
<madalin> BigTaxi: so, doing a tail -f /var/log/syslog states NOTHING ?
<BigTaxi> no, it does. what do you need to know
<webroasters> ok thanks escott
<escott> webroasters, obv. run it without -delete first, but it will only delete those files it prints
<p4ch0> How can I upgrade without lose my gnome-classic desktop? unity really sucks ....
<webroasters> escott. Right, i did that
<dark|angel> anyone know anything about these guys? http://toratek.net/vps-plans - it seems that they offer every possible version of Ubuntu on Xen for pretty cheap
<webroasters> one question. how do i do this recursively?
<madalin> BigTaxi: use that command and try to connect. Anything about wireless ?
<webroasters> so that it deletes eveerything inside the folders
<escott> webroasters, find . -iname "*_notes" -delete
<escott> webroasters, find is recursive :)
<webroasters> right. ok, thanks, i'll try it again
<ch33z> hello
<ch33z> I need help with a quick item please! :)
<escott> webroasters, unless you mean that those are folders. in which case you can use find . -iname "*_notes" -exec rm -rf {} \;
<BigTaxi> two say 'disabling freq 24 (72/84) MHz'
<BigTaxi> world regulatory domain updated
<webroasters> yep, that's probably it
<ch33z> how do set up dns and apache I just did a fresh install
<BigTaxi> no connection though
<webroasters> with a semi-colon at the end?
<ch33z> and also how do i add my html files in ubuntu?
<BigTaxi> i did not see you give me a command other than the -tail one... thats just a readout
<ch33z> i am on Ubuntu server.
<dark|angel> seems like toratek.net makes linode look overpriced...
<escott> webroasters, a \;... you have to get the semicolon escaped so that i makes it to find so that find knows the command is done
<Oer> ch33z, it is all in https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<ch33z> o
<ch33z> Oer thanks, I will respond back if I need more help :)
<ch33z> but, do I really need a gui?
<Andrew131> Is there a good way to diagnose NMI's?
<escott> Andrew131, try ##hardware
<ulziibuyan> ch33z: nope, you don't.
<Andrew131> Thanks
<bascotie> Can someone help me figure out why my Windows 7 pc is unable to access a Samba share? It can access the original share fine, but I also shared a 2nd hard drive and it says it can't access it.
<Been> hi, has anyone else had an issue with the mouse and keyboard locking up?
<erik32533> hi all
<rcmaehl> How do I make my mouse wrap around the desktop? As in when I hit the end of the desktop it appears on the other side
<erik32533> hi all
<JermBob> rcmaehl you need a mouse pointer magic carpet ride machine
<forbidden404> GUYS
<rcmaehl> JermBob: :\
<forbidden404> escott: My facebook worked when I used incognito windows
<urfr332g0> bascotie, ##windows might be more helpful
<escott> forbidden404, bad cookie?
<BigTaxi> whenever you are free, my problem persists
<bascotie> urfr332g0: I think it's a permissions issue on the ubuntu share, not a windows side issue since I can access the other ubuntu share fine
<escott> !info swat | bascotie
<ubottu> bascotie: swat (source: samba): Samba Web Administration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 (oneiric), package size 2325 kB, installed size 7604 kB
<forbidden404> escott: but I deleted cookies before ):
<forbidden404> escott: idk why, but it worked now, not that good, but at least worked
<bascotie> ubottu: I also tried SWAT, it shows the shares fine and it has an error saying DENY_DOS RDWR
<ubottu> bascotie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<forbidden404> escott: Well, now it stopped working haha
<bascotie> lol
<ch33z> ulziibuyan hmm well its kinda hard to add html files without the gui right?
<EricInBNE> can you install xfce on the latest ubuntu?
<BigTaxi> i'm wondering if i can receive help with a network issue
<holstein> EricInBNE: xfce or xubuntu-desktop.. whatever you like... XFCE is in the repos
<holstein> BigTaxi: no need to wonder.. just ask!
<ulziibuyan> ch33z: if you'd think that you might be better off with the GUI ;-)
<BigTaxi> well i had a guy for a little while... but my ineptitude scared him off
<EricInBNE> holstein, all the new proprietary ubuntu services, is there anything mandatory? Im using a fairly old ubuntu here
<ch33z> haha ulziibuyan you think so?
<ch33z> in the guides do they tell how to add html files ulziibuyan ?
<holstein> EricInBNE: im using the latest LTS.. 10.04 ...try them live... its really up to you
<ulziibuyan> ch33z: I'm not sure you have to look into it.
<ch33z> kk
<BigTaxi> so i can see the wireless networks, but cannot connect to them, even though i could a day or two ago
<forbidden404> I'm starting to think that I threw a rock in Linus face, then, he is making his vengeance against me, fuckin up my Ubuntu
<h00k> !language | forbidden404
<ubottu> forbidden404: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<holstein> BigTaxi: i would delete the saved wifi settings for that access point.. i wouldtry testing with another access point
<urfr332g0> BigTaxi, these your wifi points and you have the passwords
<Guest81002> hi all i seem to be having a problem with dnsmasq , it doesn't seem to resolv LAN queries . can someone assist
<BigTaxi> there is only one access point. deleting setting does not work. it is a guest network, so no pass
<BigTaxi> this laptop is on, so the network is fine
<holstein> BigTaxi: cool.. can you go somewhere with another access point to try? is this your access point?
<BigTaxi> this laptop and that PC are right next to one another currently. i may be confused as to what an access point is
<Zillow> trying to use nginx, but I can't figure out how to get rid of apache. :P
<Yabden> purge it!
<Zillow> did apt-get purge apache2
<ulziibuyan> Zillow: sudo apt-get purge apache2?
<Zillow> it won't go away!
<codemonkey1337> guys, I know this may be a bit off topic but I'm kind of despite. I'm taking a systems programming in unix class, and my homework was to create an MBRviewer program. I created one, and everything works, but some of the CHS addresses are off. I'm hoping you guys can run it against your own MBRs and 1) tell me if they are also off and 2)help me debug my program, if you are willing
<BigTaxi> seriously though... the connection was working one or two days ago. i have changed nothing.
<ch33z> how do i ed this? "You may configure the default behavior of the OpenSSH server application, sshd, by editing the file /etc/ssh/sshd_config"
<ch33z> BigTaxi
<h00k> codemonkey1337: That is not the place for this
<holstein> BigTaxi: i would just trouble shoot.. i know you are holding on to "all the rest are fine".. but if that perspective is not constructive, you might have to abandon it, and troubleshoot elsewhere
<Nach0z> ch33z: sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ch33z> ah thanks!
<codemonkey1337> h00k: as I said it may be offtopic, but it is a linux issue.
<kasansweat> A while ago, I used a GREAT little directory-jump program in bash -- if you typed "j music", it would bounce you to the most frequently accessed dir that had "music" in it -- and i cannot remember what it was called or how to reinstall it. Anyone?
<h00k> codemonkey1337: It is not an Ubuntu support question. This isn't the place for it.
<codemonkey1337> h00k: fine, where would be the a place to support it?
<BigTaxi> i'm not sure what you mean. this computer is on the same exact network that the other cannot connect to, but used to be able to.
<holstein> BigTaxi: correct.. and you are assuming that it has to be the issue.. and that is likely... but it wouldnt hurt to power cycle the router
<h00k> codemonkey1337: I don't know, try !alis
<h00k> !alis | codemonkey1337
<ubottu> codemonkey1337: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<rcmaehl> codemonkey1337: #linux
<vinicius-ubunto> oi
<h00k> codemonkey1337: or ##linux
<metsys23> quick noob question: where typically are located the programs folders? for instance, i download a program, without software center, and want to put the download program into some "programs" folder... what should it be?
<BigTaxi> it's not my router, it is owned by the people i live with.
<sangosimo> urfr332g0 : I got it working. --takkun
<bascotie> ok back
<ulziibuyan> metsys32: /opt?
<BigTaxi> however, this computere was asked for a passwork when i tried to get onto google last night. in-web browser.
<BigTaxi> the non functioning one has not been asked that.
<BigTaxi> that is the only difference i have come across.
<BigTaxi> if power cycling is the only real option, i will wait until they are at work to sabotage the network tomorrow
<kasansweat> ha, found it. "autojump" if you're interested.
<metsys23> ulziibuyan, i dont know... but there are a program that i downloaded too
<codemonkey1337> k, thanks, bye!
<bascotie1> was this the one i was in lol?
<holstein> BigTaxi: ?... google?.. if you are not online, google is irrelevant
<Zillow> okay turns out I have a strange stand-alone version of apache2, if I remove it, it will break other packages, so I will just turn it off. :)
<BigTaxi> no i know, i'm just relaying what happened last night.
<BigTaxi> that's all.
<BigTaxi> the non-functioning PC has yet to be asked for an access code, which occured in-browser on this, functioning computer
<BigTaxi> although you'e right, it doesnt connect at all
<BigTaxi> so i'm being a moron
<holstein> BigTaxi: cool... let the past go... whats happening right now? can you connect wired?.. does the machine get an IP address?
<ulziibuyan> metsys23: it could even be in your home folder.
<Zillow> BigTaxi, can you clone your mac?
<BigTaxi> no Ip, just able to see networks
<BigTaxi> explain please
<holstein> BigTaxi: if you pulug it in wired to the router, does it get an IP?
<BigTaxi> i would assume so... but the router is not able to be screwed with at the moment
<Zillow> BigTaxi, what you have described is a mac address block
<holstein> yeah, is this *your* router BigTaxi ?
<BigTaxi> no, it is the rentals.
<linuxyay> i <3 ubuntu
<BigTaxi> ok, what happens in a mac address block
<BigTaxi> ?
<Zillow> Big Taxi, do you pay for the internet?
<BigTaxi> included in the monthly
<superdave321> is apache web server already installed in ubuntu?
<Zillow> superdave321 you can check by going to http://localhost
<ch33z> Zillow how do i do taht
<Zillow> well if it's running that is
<ch33z> that*
<Flannel> superdave321: Not normally.
<ch33z> on the CLI?
<BigTaxi> so no advice on the MAC block?
<Zillow> BigTaxi, I don't know if such info is allowed in here
<BigTaxi> oh damn.
<h00k> BigTaxi: I'd ask whoever manages your router/access point to see if there's a block on your MAC address.
<superdave321> Ok. so no. when i do apt-get install apache, it comes up as no installation canadate. how do i install it?
<BigTaxi> murderface. OK, I will.
<h00k> superdave321: apache2
<Zillow> superdave do apache2
<BigTaxi> bummer.
<superdave321> h00k, Zillow: Ahh! Thanks!
<holstein> BigTaxi: you have rebooted?
<BigTaxi> computer? yes if restart = reboot
<Zillow> BigTaxi, all i can say is google mac adress cloning
<Zillow> address*
<holstein> or, hit the reset button and *own* your own gateway!
<Zillow> holstien: lol! then they would know!
<sasven> Hi, i need help on adobe flash, the flash keeps crashing after sometime
<holstein> Zillow: i think BigTaxi means from the ISP
<BigTaxi> ok, ill do some research on cloning. thanks for the help, and if everything fails i will ask the people.
<holstein> sasven: i would try chrome, AFAIK it has its own flash.. somethings are just awful for us in flash
<sasven> ok thanks
<Zillow> holstein: I think I missed that part.
<holstein> Zillow: i could be mis-reading it
<juan_> hi
<Zillow> holstein: I was under the impression his rents where blocking him.
<Zillow> were*
<BigTaxi> and they could have blocked the MAC within the last 24 hours?
<darkstar999> Where do I change the settings for which screen zones open the unity menu? I used to have it only open if mouse is at very top or bottom left
<Zillow> BigTaxi, they would have had to setup MAC address filtering in the router
<BigTaxi> which would have blocked my PC while i was at work? i leave it on basically all the time.
<Zillow> BigTaxi, was it running bittorrent or using a load of bandwidth?
<BigTaxi> no. i use bandwidth after 11 pm, when i get home. nobody else is on.
<welly> Hey all, had a problem with my ubuntu 10.04 server crashing this weekend. I've put up a post on the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1924535 - if anyone has any insights or ideas what might have caused it, that'd be great
<BigTaxi> and enough to surf and play bf3... thats it
<wookienz> guys, wheni  log into unity on 11.10, i still have an errant task bar with "Applications and Places" sitting under the top title bar...how do i get rid of it?
<oasisfleeting> I ran an "apt-get install linux-source-2.6.39.4" but I don't see the unpacked archive in my usr/src/ directory. Does anyone know why?
<oasisfleeting> I need to copy a file into that folder but it says the directory doesn't exist
<holstein> oasisfleeting: i would give the bigger picture.. whats are you trying to do? what guide are you following... etc
<oasisfleeting> you're right.
<oasisfleeting> sorry about that.
<oasisfleeting> I'm attempting to install the compat wireless drivers for a wireless usb adapter. I'm following this article http://hezik.nl/?p=232
<oasisfleeting> There is a step that involves creating a sym link in the linux-source-2.6.39.4 directory but i'm getting errors saying that directory doesn't exist
<oasisfleeting> ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.39.4/Module.symvers /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.39.4/Module.symvers
<Zillow> oasis fleeting: if I were you I would simply try "find / -name Debian.src.changelog"
<christoffer> hello
<oasisfleeting> okay zillow.
<webroasters> is there a place (IRC channel) where I can ask htaccess questions?
<Guest34792> hello any1 here?
<webroasters> maybe the ubuntu server channel?
<webroasters> howdy guest
<Guest34792> any1 have exp about installing world of warcraft on ubuntu?
<urfr332g0> Guest34792, I believe you need wine to run it.
<Guest34792> when i try to login, and dobble click on the characther
<cola__> hello
<Guest34792> the game start blinking
<Zillow> oasisfleeting: in your case probably "sudo su" then "find / -name Module.symvers"
<Guest34792> yeh thats true
<cfhowlett> cola__: greetings
<h00k> !winehq | Guest34792
<h00k> !wine | Guest34792
<spvensko> i currently use OS X but i'm interested in using Ubuntu 11.10, i use the video chat feature in iChat very often, is there a linux client that supports the aim videochat feature similar to iChat?
<Guest34792> but there is some config files i need to config to get wow running like in windows
<h00k> !netsplit
<oasisfleeting> Zillow, I the Module.symvers is in the headers directory. It's the other directory that I can't seem to find. the destination folder /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.39.4/ is the one I can't find.
<cfhowlett> spvensko: gwibber does
<spvensko> cfhowlett: thanks!
<h00k> Fasten your seatbelts, ladies and gentlemen, some servers are having some difficulties.
<urfr332g0> Guest34792, probably not going to run like windows in a emulator.
<cola__> any help with dual monitors
<ubottu> Guest34792: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ubottu> Guest34792: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Zillow> oasis fleeting: did you have luck with: "find / -name Debian.src.changelog" ?
<Guest34792> any1 know any Black hat channels?
<cfhowlett> Guest34792: nope
<cola__> hello
<oasisfleeting> Zillow, yes. That returned /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.38/Debian.src.changelog.
<cfhowlett> cola__: greetings - again
<skilz> Guest34792, Not on freenode!
<mersault> I recently installed ubuntu 11.10 (clean install, but on hardware that previously ran 11.04) and I'm having trouble getting vdpau to work. Am I missing anything obvious? It was painless on 11.04 if I recall correctly...
<Zillow> oasisfleeting: that one is way above my paygrade, no idea bro
<Zillow> oasisfleeting, you could always wget it?
<oasisfleeting> Zillow, let me ask you a question. I did an "apt-get install linux-source-2.6.39.4" So why is my debian changelog in linux-source-2.6.38?
<oasisfleeting> wget it? wget what?
<oasisfleeting> oh
<oasisfleeting> I have already gotten it.
<oasisfleeting> i can see the tar in my usr/src/ directory
<Zillow> oasisfleeting: XD
<Zillow> oasisfleeting: mystery solved!
<oasisfleeting> I'm still pretty new to linux. perhaps you can enlighten me?
<holstein> oasisfleeting: looks like you found what you were looking for.. no?.. maybe apt-get source is more what you are looking for?
<Zillow> oasisfleeting: I grant you enlightenment. :)
<iToast> Hey
<oasisfleeting> I do have the tar, and I have done and "apt-get install linux-source-2.6.39.4" But still when I run this command, it says it can't find the directory linux-source-2.6.39.4 "ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.39.4/Module.symvers /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.39.4/Module.symvers"
<iToast> I'm having a problem with my lamp install...
<oasisfleeting> What am I not understanding?
<iToast> When ever I go to run my php script i get a  500 error but when i try <?php phpinfo(); ?> evertything checks out...
<aj00200> iToast: check your logs for errors
<iToast> aj00200, were are my apache logs...
<oasisfleeting> Are you guys saying, I should just untar the tarball?
<iToast> :P
<aj00200> iToast: /var/log/apache is the default, I think. I am not sure on that as I use nginx.
<jwinterm> amy winehouse untared the tarball
<Zillow> oasisfleeting: yes
<oasisfleeting> Zillow, anything else? Do I need to run the install again or anything?
<Zillow> oasisfleeting: no
<shaneo> hi guys is there a way to make unzip command only extract the files into a folder instead of creating a folder named after the zip
<oasisfleeting> hmm
<nooberific> how or what do i need to  compile a game tar.gz
<oasisfleeting> okay. I've done this before but in a different environment. I will try again.
<mrguser> Hihdhdhg
<mrguser> Hahaha
<oasisfleeting> Thanks, holstein, Zillow.
<Zillow> oasisfleeting: youre welcome
<mrguser> Whtz hack!!!!
<Zillow> oasisfleeting: you'll get it, you have been granted enlightenment.
<mrguser> M joing here with irc
<iToast> [Sun Feb 12 22:37:41 2012] [error] [client 192.168.2.1] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected ';' in /var/www/register.php on line 10, referer: http://isay.dyndns.org/register.html
<iToast> :s
<iToast> Damn php isn't reporting errors.
<iToast> Ty aj, its also thw wrong dir btw
<aj00200> yeah, apache2
<aj00200> I just checked myself
<iToast> still wrong :P
<aj00200> did you set a custom directory?
<iToast> 1 sec
<iToast> "[10]+  Stopped                 nano /var/log/apache2/error.log
<iToast> "
<iToast> No
<iToast> Stock install
<_bb> tail -5 /var/log/apache2/error.log
<aj00200> yeah, I said /var/log/apache
<iToast> u forgot error.log >:D
<mrguser> fuck
<log> ?
<h00k> !language | mrguser
<ubottu> mrguser: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Tech-1> watch your mouth
<aj00200> you also have other logs there which might be helpful so I pointed you to all of them. But you have them so it is not important
<iToast> aj00200, FOUND THE ERROR!
<aj00200> good :)
<log> aj00200: I am a helpful log.
<iToast> I'm really stupid, i forgot a ')' at the end of my hash...
<iToast> log, what happened to my mysql server?
<iToast> What did it log before it exploded
<log> I'm not that helpful.
<aj00200> log: nice to meet you. I have met my fair share of unhelpful logs
<iToast> log, when did the system explode last time?
<iToast> log, were are the ubuntu system logs anyways? /var/log/system.log?
<log> Error. Log unreadable.
<mrguser> Irc.freenode.net
<aj00200> "Unable to open log file. This event will be logged."
<iToast> Fail
<Uluru> ubuntu 11.10 - There's shearing in video playback using VLC. I had this when I experimented with ubuntu before but it required fixes in compiz and other options. Is there a solution for shearing on a new install?
<capcook> what are you doing, mrguser?
<aj00200> that depends on exactly which logs you want but the file names are normally clear enough
<its_falling> Is there a reason why standard Ubuntu is so full of "default apps" that I have to spend a lot of time uninstalling?
<cola_> hello
<iToast> its_falling, its ment for the general user, not hardcore people
<aj00200> hello cola_
<cola_> just testing irssi
<ritz> hmm, selinux implementation on ubuntu (precise ) aint too great. Do we have an equivalent of setroubleshoot/sealert ( http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Docs/Drafts/SELinux/SETroubleShoot/UserFAQ ) ?
<iToast> cola_, is irssi good? I considered it
<h00k> !precise | ritz
<ubottu> ritz: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<capcook> he is testing
<its_falling> iToast: I'm not hardcore, pretty new to this all, but...gah, maybe it's useful to most other people
<h00k> ritz: head to #ubuntu+1 for support of this
<aj00200> iToast: irssi is my favorite client :)
<iToast> its_falling, Don't complain then, its a "general perpose" cos
<iToast> os*
 * mrguser slaps [Necris]Akasha around a bit with a large E63-1
<ritz> h00k, hmm, thanks. How is the selinux implementation on 1irc ?
<cola_> iToast: ya i like it previously used xchat, no big reason to switch besides the awesomness of the terminal
<Zillow> I still use 10.04
<iToast> its_falling, there may be a customized ubuntu distro to your needs
<iToast> cola_, Im a windows user...
 * mrguser slaps Zillow around a bit with a large E63-1
<h00k> !ot | mrguser
<ubottu> mrguser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<its_falling> iToast: I'm not complaining, just wondering if I'm doing something wrong...is there a "minimalist version"
<Zillow> mrguser: XD ouch!
<cola_> iToast: dont know much then, although i also occasionally use windows
<damo22> i made a livecd that boots to console headless with sshd running and grabs an ip via dhcp :)
 * iToast slaps mrguser around a bit with a long rss32 cable
<its_falling> iToast: At the very least, why can't I select what language packs/apps I want installed in the installation process?
<zykotick9> !mini | its_falling this is a debian net-install version of ubuntu
<ubottu> its_falling this is a debian net-install version of ubuntu: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<iToast> its_falling, the expert install should let you choose the packages
<Joe____> iv got something that might stump you guys
<Joe____> anyone up for a challange?
<its_falling> ahh! Thanks guys! Knew I could count on your for help :)
<h00k> !ask | Joe____
<ubottu> Joe____: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iToast> its_falling, Your welcome to /part #ubuntu Linux isn't a good choice for me at any time.
<ritz> where do I find setroubleshoot for ubuntu/1irc ?
<its_falling> Now, I only have to figure out if it's possible to cancel my current installation
<its_falling> It's downloading the language packs, and its current estimate is 120 minutes
<iToast> its_falling, reboot the computer.
<DinoMuffin> you're just going to reformat it anyways, correct?
<iToast> its_falling, just reboot hte machine and redo it all...
<iToast> the*
<Scarra3> I am going to start programming in C++ in ubuntu but what do I need to compile things
<its_falling> Well, I guess I will be reformatting, but I do have win7 installed as well - it won't affect anything, right?
<DinoMuffin> Scarra3:  g++
<Joe____> alright then sorry guys! haha, well I have a server that I want to install ubuntu to but im encountering a few problems...the server is a Dell Poweredge 2650 and consequently does not support booting via USB so I cannot use that as an install medium. My CD drive is working...but for some reason will not recognize my install CD as bootable medium (although i know the CD works as I tested it in another computer)......so my only other 
<Joe____> howo to start this?
<damo22> itsfalling: you can save the package downloads and use them again on next boot
<its_falling> ahh, alright.
<its_falling> Let me give this a try.
<urfr332g0> joe75, you can boot a usb with plop, or use the minimal cd.
<h00k> Scarra3: build-essentials package
<Scarra3> h00k: Anything else?
<Joe____> the poweredge BISO does NOT support booting via USB, and as I said for some reason the CD drive is not recognising bootable media
<Joe____> BIOS*
<h00k> Scarra3: no
<overclucker> Scarra3: the package is build-essential, and yes, you'll need a code editor or ide that you feel comfortable with
<Scarra3> h00k: alright thank you so its just "sudo apt-get install build-essentials"?
<h00k> Scarra3: yep
<Joe____> by the way im a newbie, GUI user, and i use mostly windows, i wanted to get ubuntu on my server to start playing around with it
<DinoMuffin> I reccomend codeblocks
<tomreyn> Joe____: doesn't have DRAC something like remote virtual cdrom drives?
<DinoMuffin> if you like GUIs anyways
<zykotick9> Scarra3: it's build-essential, no s at the end
<iToast> aj00200, thanks to you i can debug php problems faster.
<iToast> aj00200, can i pm you.
<Scarra3> overclucker: I was looking at using the text editor that comes with ubuntu or go with vi or vim
<DinoMuffin> use vim
<iToast> use nano
<overclucker> Scarra3: i use vim, and sometimes emacs
<DinoMuffin> I don't think vi has native syntax support
<DinoMuffin> vim does
<Joe____> I have not looked into DRAC but I will give it a try! thanks!
<Scarra3> overclucker: is vim hard to learn to use?
<Scarra3> Btw with a laptop with an ati graphics card I should install fglrx right?
<Scarra3> exit
<overclucker> Scarra3: it takes some time to get used to, and more time to learn to use advanced features, emacs is the same
<DinoMuffin> It's a lot like learning anything in linux. It has a bit of a difficulty curve, but pays off later on
<Scarra3> overclucker: So to install its just sudo apt-get install vim?
<overclucker> Scarra3: yup, that'll replace vim tiny on your system
<Scarra3> overclucker: I'm guessing thats what I would want to do, sorry I haven't used ubuntu in a long time so I am trying to get back into it
<aj00200> iToast: yes, you can pm me (sorry for the delay)
<overclucker> Scarra3: yup, that's right
<iToast> Can i refresh a file in nano?
<neiz> Scarra3: what gpu card?
<iToast> So I get its latest contents.
<Scarra3> neiz: its in my laptop and I don't remember off the top of my head give me one second
<zykotick9> Scarra3: to list your GPU you could use "lspci | grep -i vga"
<Scarra3> neiz: ati mobility radeon hd 4250
<neiz> Scarra3: i have an radeon 5770 and have never been able to get good results out of the proprietary driver.. builtin one has always been better for me
<Scarra3> in my desktop i have the ati radeon hd 5770 but the fglrx work better for the ones in my desktop
<tomreyn> Joe____: doh you have a 2650, that's a pretty aged box you have there. still nice to play with, i guess. though its drac may not be great.
<Zillow> I have a 5770 also, I get about 0.015BTC a day with it
<Zillow> oops no, 0.15BTC*
<neiz> Zillow: crossfire it for .3BTC :p
<tomreyn> Joe____: it does have a remote floppy boot capability though. http://www.sizledcore.com/2011/01/default-root-password-for-drac-poweredge-2650/
<Zillow> neiz, if I could afford another, I think I would opt for a 5830 or 5850, but my 1 HD 5770 is good enough
<Tech-1> if i had your money, id retire
<ch33z> "sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf" any reason why this isnt working?
<somsip> ch33z: gksudo gedit....
<ch33z> ah so its gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<iToast> I keep forgeting this, < means smaller than right?
<somsip> ch33z: I understand that's how it works. I use vi in teminal
<ch33z> woops i didnt install that yet  ha
<somsip> iToast: x < y (x is smaller than y)
<ch33z> thanks somsip
<iToast> somsip, Ty, i gotta check my mysql querys to make sure i got that right :p
<ch33z> somsip from him/her some done
<somsip> iToast: it helps
<ch33z> dont*
<iToast> somsip, "if(mysql_num_Rows($is_registered_check) < 0)" that breaks the register...
<ch33z> odd
<somsip> iToast: not sure what you means by 'breaks register' but maybe you want ==false there
<mumbo77> hi,does any1 know a gud channel fr 'minix'?
<ch33z> somsip it says "GTK-warning **: cannot open display"
<iToast> somsip, That stops the script from inserting into the database...
<somsip> iToast: i tried to help, but you really want #mysql not #ubuntu
<Zillow> ch33z try nano
<somsip> ch33z: are you running in X?
<ch33z> no just CLI
<somsip> ch33z: then gkedit won't run. as Zillow said - use something else
<ryanCH> I am in the same dir as this executable, I type ./fbc and I get "bash: ./fbc: No such file or directory"
<ch33z> ah'
<ch33z> damn
<ryanCH> what is wrong :(
<Ben64> ch33z: the g in gedit = gnome
<ch33z> ah
<ch33z> should i just install a gui?
<ch33z> im runinng a server
<Dwade09> i just installed the new ubuntu, how do i turn off my web cam?
<somsip> ch33z: and the b in gedit stands for bloat
<ch33z> but running a server with gui is kinda dumb right?
<Ben64> ch33z: correcy
<Ben64> s/y/t/
<Feldegast> ch33z try mc that's what i like
<Canadian1296> How do i start the gui in ubuntu desktop from the command line (i booted with the "text" option in grub) without rebooting? like "service ____ start". What's the blank?
<ch33z> mc?
<None> can someone help me with installing mathematica?
<DinoMuffin> ryanCH: make sure you're using the correct case. It is case sensitive
<Feldegast> midnight commander
<ch33z> ah
<Dwade09> i just installed the new ubuntu, how do i turn off my web cam?
<ch33z> well hmm
<ryanCH> DinoMuffin, I tried that too :(
<Feldegast> ch33z mc has a filemanager and editor
<Ben64> Canadian1296: which version ubuntu
<ryanCH> DinoMuffin, didn't work :(
<Canadian1296> Ubuntu desktop 11.10
<Canadian1296> Ben64: ubuntu desktop 11.10
<almoxarife> ch33z: i use sftp to make changes to files on the server of mine, use the clients tools to make changes then update
<DinoMuffin> ryanCH:  and when you type 'ls' you see the file?
<ch33z> almoxarife so all i am trying to do is
<ryanCH> DinoMuffin, yeah it's green color "fbc"
<ch33z> almoxarife simple html files, and share some hard drives I have the static ip set up as well so yea
<Ben64> Canadian1296: try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<ch33z> almoxarife I imagine just the DNS, samba, and apache need to be configured?
<serversale> I am selling dedicated servers (VDS) in different countries, windows xp, 2003,2008, seven, linux! write to PM who need them.
<Canadian1296> Ben64: /etc/init.d/gdm not found
<Ben64> Canadian1296: try "sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start"
<csprite> what scripting language do yall like more between ruby / python?
<Canadian1296> Ben64: That worked, thanks :)
<zykotick9> Ben64: get with the times, using init.d to start/stop is so 2009 ;)
<Ben64> zykotick9: never.
<Canadian1296> zykotick9: haha, yes i know i can do "sudo service lightdm start"
<almoxarife> ch33z: you already have ssh to the server, add sftpd to the server, then make the connection to the server with every gui tool avail, works for me
<R3ad> Hi guys.
<ch33z> o cool, but almoxarife arent gui bad for the servers?
<R3ad> Just a quick query; Say I wanted to install ubuntu onto a tablet.....how would I do that.
<ch33z> almoxarife web servers and such?
<ch33z> almoxarife since servers are used with only the CLI?
<almoxarife> ch33z: the gui is at the client not the server
<ch33z> almoxarife which is what i am using...
<ch33z> almoxarife the server..
<Feldegast> ch33z no need for a gui on a server, do all your stuff on another system and copy to the server
<R3ad> Anyone.....?
<almoxarife> ch33z: what Feldegast said
<Feldegast> R3ad put the iso onto a usb drive
<R3ad> No need to edit the mbr?
<Feldegast> R3ad there are tolls that help you set up the usb drive
<R3ad> There's no post screen at startup, no boot options...
<tomreyn> R3ad: first make sure the tablet is compatible at all in terms of hardware, have you dont this, yet?
<ch33z> ah
<Feldegast> once you have that you can install from the usb drive to the tablet
<ch33z> almoxarife so i just need sftpd and thats it?
<sgo11> hi, with xrandr -o left, i got the following error: X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<R3ad> Being that I'm running droid,'m running droid.
<Canadian1296> How do I change the "Welcome to Ubuntu…" message at login. I tried editing /etc/motd but it changes itself back.
<Feldegast> R3ad that's IF you can boot from usb from the tablet
<R3ad> Fair enough.
<R3ad> Droid is just a pain in the ass and I want something more malleable.
<R3ad> Ah well.
<tomreyn> it's also not linux
<tomreyn> and you may have trouble with drivers
<Feldegast> R3ad i am waiting for the Spark tablet
<R3ad> I was thinking I might have driver trouble.
<R3ad> However I did think it was a flavour of linux...
<R3ad> Spark tablet?
<Feldegast> spark tablet should be available next month sfw http://aseigo.blogspot.com.au/search?updated-min=2012-01-01T00:00:00Z&updated-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00Z&max-results=8
<sabgenton> does anyone know what  the file name/path is to the standerd c library gcc compiles with?
<dr_willis> new toys :)
<BlueProtoman> Anyone know why I'm getting this GIMP error?  "Libgimp version mismatch!  The GIMP binary cannot run with a libgimp version other than its own. This is GIMP 2.6.11, but the libgimp version is 2.7.3.  Maybe you have GIMP versions in both /usr and /usr/local ?"  Any ideas?  I did try and install both GIMP and GIMPshop at the same time (Ubuntu 11.04).  GIMPshop doesn't have a native binary available for Ubuntu 11.04, so I compiled it from s
<tomreyn> R3ad: https://www.gnu.org/gnu/gnu-linux-faq.html#linuxsyswithoutgnu
<R3ad> The soark tablet loks interesting.
<Canadian1296> ?
<LincKraker> i'm trying to delete a file that has nonassci characters or something in the name. i get ls cannot access no such file or directory. but its there
<Feldegast> BlueProtoman you need to downgrade libgimp i think
<dr_willis> gimpshop wants a older lib perhaps
<BlueProtoman> I want both GIMP and GIMPshop, though.
<ch33z> hmmm
<LincKraker> upgrade gimp?
<dr_willis> is gimpshop still being developed?
<ch33z> Feldegast how exactly do i add the files from another server?
<sgo11> hi, with xrandr -o left, i got the following error: X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<ch33z> i mean client
<Feldegast> BlueProtoman can you downgrade one so they both work?
<R3ad> Oh.
<escott> LincKraker, you can delete files by inode if you cannot escape the strings. its usually done by calling find ... -delete
<Ben64> LincKraker: you have to escape strange characters
<sgo11> how to rotate the display in ubunut? thanks.
<BlueProtoman> Feldegast: No, I dunno how.  Reinstalling GIMP didn't fix anything.
<Feldegast> ch33z samba
<nug700> I'm trying to install the ubuntu recomended NVIDIA drivers on ubuntu 11.10, but I need to install nvidia-glx before I can install the drivers. Is that correct
<ch33z> ah cool
<R3ad> Fair enoug, I know it runs as a virtual machine on top of something.
<Ben64> nug700: no
<ch33z> Feldegast samba is installed so now what? ;0
<R3ad> Dalvik.
<Ben64> nug700: you go to the Hardware Drivers application and activate the nvidia drivers
<LincKraker> escott, Ben64 what?
<R3ad> Might just have to buy an el cheapo netpad.
<dr_willis> nug700:  the druvers in the repos pulled that in for me
<Feldegast> ch33z i did this about 10 years ago so i am a little rusty :(
<ch33z> aww its fine dude Feldegast whatever help you can give.
<BrandonBolton> Hello everyone, I am having a problem with 10.04.3 and wireless cards.
<nug700> I do.. but they arn't working right... my computer isnt detecting my second monitor
<LincKraker> nug700: nvidia-settings?
<ch33z> Feldegast im just trying to set up a new server with hosting html files and being able to access hard drives plugged in the server
<Ben64> nug700: you do... what?
<escott> LincKraker, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-remove-files-with-special-characters-in-linux.html
<dr_willis> nug700:  you ran the nvidia-settings tool?
<nug700> where?
<nug700> Ican't find many settings in ubuntu 11
<Feldegast> ch33z if you have apache, samba and you can even install ssh for remote access you should be fine, you can install webmin as well if you want a remote gui like config
<nug700> like I use to in 10
<dr_willis> terminal is one way nug700
<LincKraker> just open a terminal and run nvidia-settings
<LincKraker> nug700: just open a terminal and run nvidia-settings
<zykotick9> !webmin | ch33z Feldegast
<ubottu> ch33z Feldegast: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<JAM__> I have a cli question
<nug700> ahhhhhh
<dr_willis> ch33z:  dont use webmin.
<ch33z> ah
<Feldegast> zykotick9 that is a shame :(
<ch33z> dr_willis instead of that
<ch33z> thenwhat?
<dr_willis> !ebox
<zykotick9> Feldegast: no, it isn't.
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<nug700> I get this error when I try enable the other monitor:
<dr_willis> webmin has been.. well.. problematic for years.
<nug700> Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select @1366x768 +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select @1024x768 +1366+0' (Mode 2390x768, id: 50) on X screen 0.
<Feldegast> ch33z as i said, 10 years, try zentyal as sugested, tho i have not used it
<Ben64> nug700: then you need to try another resolution
<JAM__> I want to unrar a directory full of rars, it might have incomplete/corrupt files. would 'unrar e -o- rarfileshere' output any files that don't match CRC?
<tomreyn> sgo11: check /var/log/Xorg.log* and ~/.xession-errors for more details
<ch33z> o
<tomreyn> sgo11: xrandr -o left works here, so the usage should be okay, unless you have misspelled something
<BrandonBolton> Is there any way I can get my wireless to work in 10.04.3 LTS Edition?
<Ben64> BrandonBolton: probably
<ulziibuyan> JAM__: man unrar?
<BrandonBolton> How can I? I just did a clean install and it stopped working after that.
<Feldegast> BrandonBolton ndiswrapper?
<Ben64> BrandonBolton: you'll need to provide full details if you expect us to have any chance of helping you
<Feldegast> or a newer kernel
<nug700> I can't find any resolutions that work
<BrandonBolton> Feldegast: I can't connect to the internet to install ndiswrapper.
<sgo11> tomreyn, I have slow connection to this irc channel. just saw your post. many people met this same problem, I saw many posts with the same problem online, but nobody replies. let me check the log file...
<Feldegast> BrandonBolton use a network cable?
<BrandonBolton> Ben64: I am trying to connect to either a Linksys AE1000 or an TP0Link TL-WN321G
<tomreyn> BrandonBolton: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html
<LincKraker> escott: i'm getting the same error using the inode method
<BrandonBolton> tomreyn, I will try that right now. Thank you.
<escott> LincKraker, replace the -exec rm {} \; with -delete and try again
<ch33z> wtf zentyal
<escott> LincKraker, if that doesn
<escott> LincKraker, if that doesn't work send the exact command you are executing and the error
<Feldegast> ch33z as i said i have not used it
<Feldegast> ch33z i was just about to get it to see what it did
<LincKraker> escott: the inode number keeps changing after every try
<sgo11> tomreyn, just checked those log file. no message related to xrandr action at all.
<dr_willis> !info zentyal
<ubottu> Package zentyal does not exist in oneiric
<tomreyn> sgo11: okay, sorry then, it was just a guess
<sgo11> tomreyn,  btw, I am using nvidia card.
<escott> LincKraker, what file are you trying to delete
<ch33z> ah cool
<LincKraker> escott: http://pastebin.com/SdY8pSpy
<BrandonBolton> Ben64, I forgot to mention, on the TP-Link I can connect to the wireless router if I configure it manually by typing in the network name and the key but when I try to go to the internet nothing can connect.
<tomreyn> sgo11: you may try to switch to the other driver variant (open source / proprietary) if that's an option.
<zykotick9> !info ebox | dr_willis still old name
<ubottu> dr_willis still old name: ebox (source: ebox): Zentyal - Core. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.16-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 666 kB, installed size 4052 kB
<escott> LincKraker, what kind of share is this?
<LincKraker> greyhole
<tomreyn> sgo11: but it's probably something i'd try after everything else fails.
<LincKraker> smb share
<Feldegast> BrandonBolton this might be a dns issue, have you tried setting a dns server?
<sgo11> tomreyn, sorry, I don't plan to switch to open source driver. nvidia driver is much better. thanks.
<hammoommah> i am looking for simple to use graph plotter. I downloaded R but i dont want to learn a whole system just for my math 2 units, would be good if it can be imported straight into Latex
<nomasl> Do you see your GF at her home or your home?
<escott> LincKraker, fix it on the server.
<LincKraker> i'm on the server
<Ben64> LincKraker: no you're not...
<escott> LincKraker, but you have mounted a samba share so remove the file on the server that is serving that CIFS share.
<LincKraker> escott: i am
<BrandonBolton> Feldegast, Yes, I am using that same connection on my netbook which is running JoliOS. I use OpenDNS for my DNS server. I never had a problem with Ubuntu like this until 10.04.3
<LincKraker> the shares are local shares mounted to the server
<sgo11> did some modification of xorg.conf. let me reboot to test.
<LincKraker> greyhole doesn't like poeple playing with the actual files without going through the shares
<prateekp> hello, can anyone tell me how to get the text file of the terminal output
<escott> LincKraker, ok so what kind of FS is the file?
<Ben64> LincKraker: delete the file on the actual computer the file is really on
<dr_willis> prateekp:  clarify some more.
<LincKraker> you're saying i gotta take the risk and actually delete the file from the hard drive not thru the share
<xSmurf> is there a way to have persistent X remote sessions without a virtual desktop (aka in windowed mode)?
<Ben64> LincKraker: how is that risky? that is how almost every computer works
<escott> LincKraker, YES. and how is that a risk its what you are asking it to do.
<dr_willis> LincKraker: ive never had it matter if i did it that way
<LincKraker> escott: Ben64 http://www.greyhole.net/
<Feldegast> LincKraker make a copy 1st
<prateekp> suppose i got an error message on my terminal , and i want to copy it down to a file ... how can i d so
<LincKraker> dr_willis: you're using greyhole?
<dr_willis> prateekp:  use mouse. select copy paste
<nug700> How do I restart X server?
<Feldegast> nug700 sudo startx
<xSmurf> ;exit
<dr_willis> LincKraker:  i use samba all the time. no ifea what greyhole is
<prateekp> no that i can do ... but is it possible to log that output in a new file
<dr_willis> prateekp:  see the   typescript command
<dr_willis> logs a whole session
<zykotick9> prateekp: standard out/standard error - can be redirected to files (but you can't do this after the fact/error)
<dr_willis> nug700:  sudo service lightdm restart
<escott> LincKraker, file a bug with greyhole.net then
<prateekp> typescript command not found
<dr_willis> !find typescript
<ubottu> File typescript found in libqt4-private-dev
<mroon> Hi, i installed Ubuntu on a pen drive. How do I get a 'Install Ubuntu on Hard Disk' icon somewhere on this?
<LincKraker> escott: thanks for the help. i didn't even think about the samba share being a problem
<dr_willis> hmm. i may be rembering the name wrong
<urfr332g0> mroon, full install?
<zykotick9> dr_willis: prateekp it's just "script"
<dr_willis> not on a ubuntu box
<mroon> urfr332g0, yes.. full install into 8 gig a pen drive
<prateekp> terminal says typescript command not found
<dr_willis> !find script
<urfr332g0> mroon, you would have to clone it.
<ubottu> Found: devscripts, enscript, libcairo-script-interpreter2, libqtscript4-core, libqtscript4-doc, libqtscript4-gui, libqtscript4-network, libqtscript4-perl, libqtscript4-sql, libqtscript4-uitools (and 137 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=script&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<urfr332g0> mroon, or remastersys and make a iso.
<zykotick9> dr_willis: script appears to be in the bsdutils package
<prateekp> so now what to write in the terminal to get the terminal output logged
<mroon> urfr332g0, the friend to whom i am going to give the pen drive to may find cloning/restoring a bit troublesome... isn't there a easier way like getting the same icon/script from the live media?
<urfr332g0> mroon, as far as I know you can't install a running OS.
<Ben64> mroon: you'd have to make a live usb
<dr_willis> http://www.playterm.org/   shows a neat use if that script commands
<scientes> <scientes> I have a displaylink (mimo) usb monitor here
<scientes> <scientes> the kernel drivers autoload and i get a /dev/fb1 device
<urfr332g0> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<scientes> <scientes> now how can i expand my display to use it?
<urfr332g0> mroon, ^^^^
<dr_willis> prateekp: use script command befor you start
<dr_willis> prateekp:  check http://www.playterm.org/
<nomasl> Do you see your GF at her home or your home?
<Feldegast> mroon also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<fabijan> hi all
<prateekp> that is u r saying .... just write sript <file> before u run ur program
<urfr332g0> nomasl, are you a bot?
<prateekp> is that so
<nomasl> No.
<tomreyn> nomasl: are you on the wrong irc network?
<sgo11> tomreyn, found the solution. I need to add Option	"RandRRotation"	"on" to my Xorg.conf. I thought linux now didn't need xorg.conf before, thus I did not have this file at all.
<nomasl> Wondering where you see your GF.
<nomasl> AT your home or hers.
<escott> sgo11, it does for nvidia
<nug700> I kind of got my second monitor working... I can bring my mouse over to it... except it's all white, and I cant drag anything to it
<dr_willis> prateekp: yes it records the session.
<Ben64> nomasl: offtopic for this channel, take it somewhere else
<nug700> grammer fail.. oops
<prateekp> ok in the file i wrote after script command , right
<tomreyn> sgo11: glad you solved it. i also came across this in the meantime: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/765850
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 740933 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Oneiric) "duplicate for #765850 Option "RandRRotation" "true" added to xorg.conf, ot rotation option with nvidia XServer settings, but it does not work" [Medium,Fix released]
<nug700> I'm also getting all these errors in terminal:
<alecbenzer> my window manager keeps crashing periodically when I alt-tab. I've tried using different switcher plugins through ccsm but none of them seem to make the problem go away. any ideas?
<fabijan> can anyone tell me how to make web camera to work on sites with the webcam chat and similar..im new in ubuntu and i could use a help
<tomreyn> sgo11: does it already work then?
<tomreyn> nomasl: that's related to ubuntu how exactly?
<sgo11> tomreyn, yeah, it already works now. thanks. :)
<tomreyn> cool
<mroon> Thanks Ben64, urfr332g0, Feldegast !
<dr_willis> http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/11/script-command-to-record-everything.html
<nomasl> tomreyn, Just doing some research.
<nomasl> tomreyn, I am one of the founders of ubuntu, for what it's worth.
<nug700> my second monitor is responding now.. at last... but it's all white, and I can't drag any programs to it... I can bring my mouse to it though
<fabijan> ok guys thanks for nothing...
<bazhang> !ot | nomasl
<ubottu> nomasl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nug700> oh.. and I get this error in terminal: http://pastebin.com/HRmeEjs2
<Uluru> nomasl is a "circumcision" troll. please remove him. Hes bothering #hardware already.
<Uluru> anyway, about my video shearing question.
<Uluru> ubuntu 11.10 - There's shearing in video playback using VLC. I had this when I experimented with ubuntu before but it required fixes in compiz and other options. Is there a solution for shearing on a new install?
<nomasl> Uluru, Whether or not you've been circumised is irrelevant here in #ubuntu. Take it to ##hardware.
<nug700> hello?
<tomreyn> prateekp: ttyrec is a better script replacement
<dwade09_> how do i turn off the green light on my camera in ubuntu 11.10?
<tomreyn> nug700: hello!
<nug700> [22:04:22] <nug700> my second monitor is responding now.. at last... but it's all white, and I can't drag any programs to it... I can bring my mouse to it though
<nug700> [22:04:50] <nug700> oh.. and I get this error in terminal: http://pastebin.com/HRmeEjs2
<urfr332g0> Uluru, you can report them to the channel of of said channel.
<urfr332g0> ops
<nug700> Oh.. the second monitor isn't just white anymore.. the backround image is displaying.. except I can't do anything on it except move my mouse over it
<dwade09_> i just installed ubuntu 11.10 and updated everything is there any way i can get my web cam light to turn off?
<nug700> Yes.. unistall 11.10.. install 10.10.. like I'm about to do.....
<holstein> dwade09_: try firing up something like cheese and see it its working
<escott> dwade09_, often those camera drivers can get confused and the camera is activated but nothing is trying to read the stream. have you tried rebooting
<holstein> nug700: you think its a kernel regression?
<dwade09_> escott:  i did reboot
<escott> dwade09_, cold or warm?
<dwade09_> escott: ?
<holstein> dwade09_: all the way off
<escott> dwade09_, cold restart = full power off
<nug700> IDK.. I've just seen more glitches in the past 2 days with it.. than any other operating system in 6 months
<dwade09_> yes escott  all the way off
<nomasl> Do you see your GF at her home or your home?
<escott> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<escott> bazhang, thanks
<tomreyn> dwade09_: was the light on immediately after reboot?
<dwade09_> tomreyn: it was on during install and yes
<nug700> I'm going to repost my question...
<tomreyn> dwade09_: try identifying the driver and unloading it
<nug700> [22:04:22] <nug700> my second monitor is responding now.. at last... but it's all white, and I can't drag any programs to it... I can bring my mouse to it though  [22:10:32] <nug700>
<nug700> [22:04:50] <nug700> oh.. and I get this error in terminal: http://pastebin.com/HRmeEjs2
<dwade09_> also i have win 7 installed along side it, how do i access the files on the win 7 side?
<tomreyn> dwade09_: start with lsusb. most webcams are listed there
<dwade09_> with read/write?
<escott> nug700, i suspect the terminal errors are unrelated. more likely your config is such that there is no window manager handling the second display
<escott> !ntfs-3g | dwade09_
<ubottu> dwade09_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nug700> how would I fix that?
<escott> dwade09_, usually its installed already and you can just double click on the windows drive in your file manager
<tomreyn> dwade09_: the best option is: don't. windows doesn't understand ext3/ext4 natively, and while there are ways to make it work (via freeofte) i would not recommend it.
<tomreyn> escott: i think he wants it the other way round
<bascotie> Question: I have a file and I want to give it permissions so ANYONE can change/copy/etc. Right now I have ownership and I can't even copy it to my ftp folder on Ubuntu 11.10. How would I do this please?
<dwade09_> tomreyn:  i need to, my windows side wont boot anymore and i need files
<Guest64104> 大家好
<tomreyn> escott: okay you win
<urfr332g0> !cn | Guest64104
<ubottu> Guest64104: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tomreyn> dwade09_: accessing the windows files from linux should work
<nug700> excott: how would I fix it?
<zelozelos> bascotie, try making an archive with it, probably will work the easiest
<tomreyn> do as escott said
<escott> bascotie, chmod o+rw filename
<bascotie> I can copy from Windows 7 to my Samba Share on Ubuntu but can't copy FROM Ubuntu to Windows 7
<dwade09_> ah sweet, thanks escott  and tomreyn  now to figure out how to get this web cam light off its bugging me
<escott> nug700, have you logged out and back in?
<lowercaseletters> hey
<Olya> hey
<escott> dwade09_, lsmod | grep vid and then try and rmmod the relevant drivers
<nug700> Yes. after i enabled my second display. after which brought me to the current state
<Olya> Hi all!
<Olya> HELP PLEASE!!!
<Ben64> !enter | Olya
<ubottu> Olya: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Olya> Who work with ext3grep?
<lowercaseletters> in 11.10, why does the dashboard show up BEHIND the windows, yet the clickable areas (buttons) are infront of the windows
<superdave321> !ask | Olya
<ubottu> Olya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Olya> Who work with ext3grep?
<Olya> Who use it?
<Olya> Help please!
<Olya> heeey!
<nug700> I'm going to try rebooting again..
<Ben64> Olya: stop using so many lines!
<Olya> you where?
<superdave321> !patience | Olya
<ubottu> Olya: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dwade09_> escott:  i have under that uvcvideo 67271 0 videodev 85626 1 uvcvideo then video 18908 1 i915
<Olya> ok
<escott> nug700, it could be a xinerama issue, but nvidia support for that is ehh
<Olya> Who work with ext3grep? -------------- Question
<bazhang> Olya, whats the real question. stop using the enter key so much
<bascotie> I'll try the forums some more, thanks guys
<Olya> i need help with it prog
<escott> dwade09_, sudo rmmod uvcvideo
<Olya> oh ok
<Olya> now
<escott> dwade09_, and save files before removing modules always the possiblility of a panic
<Olya> How recover files?
<nug700> than.. what should I do... I own product in a very common line of cards... there must be a solution
<dwade09_> escott:  done.
<dwade09_> do i reboot?
<superdave321> Olya: you're not making much sense, and you're way over zealous.... chill.
<escott> dwade09_, no if it worked the light would have already gone off
<dwade09_> it did not work escott
<bazhang> !undelete | Olya
<ubottu> Olya: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<escott> dwade09_, you could blacklist the module in /etc
<escott> dwade09_, maybe if its never loaded the hardware will never be turned on
<BrandonBolton> Okay, everyone, I am back. I couldn't get ndiswrapper to work with the 10.04.3 installation I have and the driver I downloaded.
<dwade09_> escott:  can you whisper me the directions to blacklist it?
<Olya> i used program ext3grep for undelite my files. It prog make folder and 2 files: (1) sdb5.ext3grep.stage1 (2) sdb5.ext3grep.stage2 But folder is empty. Where my files?
<escott> dwade09_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166624
<Olya> Ubuntu 11.10
<Olya> Help Please!
<escott> dwade09_, and run the update-initramfs step at the end
<superdave321> Olya: CHILL OUT!
<nug700> I really don't see the point of why they made 11... it's so much harder to use all around... navigation, installation, etc.. the only thing better about it, is the ubuntu software center -_-
<tomreyn> BrandonBolton: what hardware do you have there anyway?
<dwade09_> i will try that escott  if it doesnt work i wil just put black tape over it.
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to reload hte intel video drivers without a reboot? when i switch in and out of fullscreen mode, windows start to drag around all jaggedly
<Olya> ????
<Olya> why chil out?
<Olya> Help me please!
<BrandonBolton> tomreyn, I have an Linksys AE1000 on a Dell Inspirion 518.
<dwade09_> escott:  i am seeing my windows files but it seems like a few files in one of my folders is missing/not showing up
<escott> !patience | Olya
<ubottu> Olya: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> BrandonBolton: and do you want LTS or why did you install 10.04?
<superdave321> !enter > Olya
<ubottu> Olya, please see my private message
<superdave321> !patience > Olya
<Olya> i used program ext3grep for undelite my files. It prog make folder and 2 files: (1) sdb5.ext3grep.stage1 (2) sdb5.ext3grep.stage2 But folder is empty. Where my files?
<BrandonBolton> tomreyn, I installed the LTS version with 64bit.
<Olya> And?
<escott> Olya, we don't know. If we did we would answer your question.
<Olya> Where recovered files?
<dwade09_> escott:  here is the big question, i have a blackberry 9300 curve, any way when i hook it to my laptop it will let me trade files from the blackberry to the laptop and vise versa?
<Olya> ok do it please i wait
<escott> dwade09_, no idea.
<Olya> And me?
<dwade09_> escott:  nvm it works fine
<bazhang> Olya, I gave you some links to read. please read them.
<bazhang> !undelete | Olya here they are please read them and be patient
<ubottu> Olya here they are please read them and be patient: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Olya> On other services need register and where no Not go away me here please!
<Olya> I read it!
<bazhang> Olya, Please read the links.
<Olya> Where files?
<Olya> i was
<Olya> read is final
<bazhang> Olya, asking every two seconds will NOT get you a faster answer
<holstein> Olya: we are all volunteers here... thats why your patients is appreciated :)
<holstein> patience*
<Olya> ok thx!
<Olya> and help me please!
<bazhang> !helpme | Olya
<ubottu> Olya: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<BrandonBolton> Olya, the Recovery Article tells you step-by-step how to recover your data. I had to do that very article and it worked perfectly. Just follow it step-by-step and you will be fine.
<bazhang> Olya, try again in about 15 minutes. stop repeating every two seconds
<Olya> what?
<mroon> is there a GUI for configuring/autoconfiguring wvdial?
<escott> bazhang, I wonder if he would be better off kicked over to !ru
<Olya> ok i go to help ubuntu tutorial
<Flynsarmy> is it even possible in linux to restart graphics drivers without a reboot? don't want to close all my open windows
<Olya> ok i here and i read tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<tomreyn> BrandonBolton: while this doesn't help now, and you probably don't want to hear this: this was a bad purchase. make sure you check what's well supported before you buy. it's still a good idea, since some manufacturers still don't provide good linux support, apparently they don't care enough to provide a good product to their customers.
<escott> Flynsarmy, you would have to close all the programs to do that because X would die badly without the drivers
<Flynsarmy> escott: hmm. k, thanks
<Olya> where my question in tutorial?
<OffGridOps> 11.10:  Oddity to note don't know where to post.  When trying to upload files on Gmail w/Ubuntu Firefox works perfect but Chrome drops each time on .zip
<tomreyn> BrandonBolton: now if you're into compiling software you can try http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=256962 and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwMiHiaWtPI
<mcurran> Is there a way to undo a nano edit you just did to a file?
<escott> mcurran, usually no. if this is in /etc you might want to install and use etckeeper
<Olya> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAASEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<BrandonBolton> tomreyn, I did make a bad choice with buying the Linksys wireless adapter. I did have it working before. I will just reinstall to 11.10 if I can't get it to work. Thank you for the help. I will try this all in the morning, it is rather late now.
<superdave321> Alright, who votes we call the ops on Olya?
<bazhang> Olya, stop that
<mcurran> yeah it was, it was my sites-enabled file for apache2, and I tried reinstalling apache2 but it says it can't be downloaded
<BrandonBolton> superdave321, go for it. :)
<Olya> you not help :(
<superdave321> !ops | Olya
<ubottu> Olya: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Olya> http://carlo17.home.xs4all.nl/howto/undelete_ext3.html very hard
<bazhang> Olya, read the links, try again in about 15 minutes
<bazhang> superdave321, hello?
<Olya> hello!
<bazhang> that was hardly necessary superdave321
<superdave321> Can't you kick him?
<anthrofeare> can someone in here help me with an issue? im new to ubuntu and linux commands. its probably a real quick fix
<bazhang> anthrofeare, ask the channel and see
<Olya> And what me?
<bobweaver> anthrofeare: whats up ?
<Flynsarmy> !ask | anthrofeare
<ubottu> anthrofeare: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ben64> Olya: there are 1383 people in here besides you, you have to wait just like everyone else
<tomreyn> BrandonBolton: cool, have a good night.
<hiexpo> Olya, nobody is ignoring you relax take a valium smoke a dub or something as soon as someone knows they well help you be patient
<anthrofeare> ok. if you wanna check out this forum link which explains the issue. scroll down to one of the last posts which explains the fix... now i got through both of the sudo commands which fixed my wireless issue, now idont really understand the last part... "To make the change permanent: gsku gedit /etc/modprobe.d/iwl.conf  Copy/paste this line into the new file: options iwlagn bt_coex_active=0  Save. Quit."
<anthrofeare> link to forumhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/876147
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 876147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150 (rev 67) not working after upgrade to 11.10" [High,Triaged]
<mcurran> I just noticed that usually when an apt/dpkg file says it can't be downloaded, it's because you used another source for it, so I just enabled my partner and ubuntu main repos and fixed, phew!
<anthrofeare> i just dont understand the last part
<Olya> HEEEEELP PLEEEASEEEE!!!!
<hiexpo> hey whats the dif betwenn 10.04 and10.04.3
<tomreyn> anthrofeare: you have a terminal window open already?
<hiexpo> Olya, whats your problem repost it
<anthrofeare> one sec
<almoxarife> .003?
<Olya> how recover files
<anthrofeare> now i do
<Olya> by ext3grep please?
<tomreyn> anthrofeare: once you have, you write this: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/iwl.conf
<Olya> http://carlo17.home.xs4all.nl/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<hiexpo> Olya, what files something you deletedexplain the issue in detail
<Olya> im not undestand how :(
<somsip> wondrous stories lyrics
<tomreyn> anthrofeare: this should open the gedit text editor and it should be an empty file, i.e. no text is displayed, right?
<Olya> i delited my folder with 50 GB files (((
<hiexpo> Olya, what files did you delete something you want to recover?
<anthrofeare> it opens the text window but "options iwlagn bt_coex_active=0 is in it
<theadmin> Olya: Any chance it's still in the trash?
<tomreyn> anthrofeare: so you seem to have done this already, or its a default setting.
<Olya> i wont recover all files
<Olya> many files
<hiexpo> theadmin, was just gonna say
<Olya> flv mp3 txt doc , .....
<Olya> no in trash
<Olya> rm -Rf *
<mcurran> I used gpg -c to password protect a single text file, and f'd up my whole system.  Now I don't have permisson to run most scripts I created or anything.  Is there any ideas?
<Olya> :(
<hiexpo> uh oh
<theadmin> Olya: Try using Photorec (is a part of testdisk package), it can recover most of those filetypes.
<Olya> no
<mcurran> I tried deleting the file, and it was deleted, but still have the problem
<Olya> i wont normal names and catalog directory tree
<anthrofeare> so if that is in there... then it should be fine? i hit save and it says "(gedit:2099): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to set the permissions of `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: No such file or directory"
<theadmin> anthrofeare: That's okay lol
<hiexpo> guymager
<Olya> How use it help please http://carlo17.home.xs4all.nl/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Olya> it must recover all files and folders
<anthrofeare> ok so im good then? lol
<anthrofeare> sorry
<theadmin> Olya: Not possible to have "normal" names and directory tree... it's not possible, they're not stored anywhere
<tomreyn> mcurran: copy whatever you need to a working system, fix up the file / directory permissions and ownership and run it there.
<Olya> u can read about ext3grep
<urfr332g0> theadmin, can I pm you
<Olya> its posseble
<Olya> can recover names
<theadmin> urfr332g0: ...Who are you? Why?
<hiexpo> Olya, use guymager  maybe you get lucky the more you talk on here the less chance you have as rewriting the disc
<anthrofeare> thanks guys
<tomreyn> anthrofeare: you can ignore this message. and yes, you should be set. you can reboot and see if it works
<anthrofeare> ok imma reboot and let you guys know how it goes. Thanks
<urfr332g0> theadmin, we have talked before in a pm at your request with another nic it is a friendly request. :)
<Olya> i not need image
<Olya> i wont recover files
<theadmin> Olya: Please go to #ubuntu-ru for Russian support. You're hardly making sense.
<mcurran> I got it, just apache2 doesn't install to /etc/ anymore /usr/share/ which is weird.  I'm gonna try to compile the source instead.  Or maybe work with the metasploit copy
<Olya> no
<Olya> they not know
<Olya> how use it simply? http://carlo17.home.xs4all.nl/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<bobweaver> Olya:  um... foremost
<bobweaver> the tiem
<anthrofeare> Everythings good guys
<anthrofeare> thanks
<Olya> what?
<bobweaver> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery you have lloked ?
<Olya> i can 2 files now what next step?
<theadmin> Olya: Foremost is another recovery software. ext3grep you're suggesting will hardly work for you, it's too professional (you need a disk image, an inode number...)
<anthrofeare> Another question i dont even know if this works yet lol. i have an hdmi out on my laptop. will this work?
<dr_willis> anthrofeare:  mine does
<theadmin> anthrofeare: Most of the time yes... though depends on your GPU and such
<anthrofeare> got ya
<hiexpo> Olya, I told you how > I am a pen tester so never mindyou just keep saying no > so I say NO
<anthrofeare> ubuntu is pretty sweet. have to say. this is my first hour ever using it but i like it. any tips or tricks i should know about?
<eiriksvin>  hey, all I got a question, I like Ubuntu, but I'm looking for the best overall Linux distro for my Laptop, is there any ideas?
<theadmin> eiriksvin: There's no "best", also you're not supposed to take polls here. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic , #defocus or ##linux
<hiexpo> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Olya> u me?
<Synthesetic> What is one of the most active channels on freenode?
<dr_willis> anthrofeare:  check the webupd8 blog site for tweaking guides
<Olya> in file adress with 10000 files
<Olya> Please Help!
<Olya> #ubuntu-ru
<dr_willis> Olya: clarify the problem
<hiexpo> dr_willis, she did a rm-rf
<Olya> its just stupid!!!
<dr_willis> time to learn the value of backups...
<Olya> Why no normal prog for recover files on Linux!??!?!
<hiexpo> dr_willis, deleted like a lot heh
<Mike9863> When I plug in headphones or speakers into my headphone port, the led light on my laptops mute key turns on. Is there any way to fix this?
<theadmin> Olya: There's a TON of software which does that, you're refusing to try any we suggest though
<silv3r_m00n> I have some items in trash that are not going away , ho can I remove them from terminal ?
<theadmin> !trash | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<Olya> what?!!?
<Olya> testdisk not work
<Olya> picrec bad not recover names
<Olya> ext3grep hard
<dr_willis> you may have to fix the names
<theadmin> Olya: It's not POSSIBLE to recover filenames, NOTHING will do that. It's possible in Windows because NTFS is plain stupid and doesn't delete files properly, so?
 * theadmin is tired of repeating herself
<eiriksvin> OK, then since I got the run around, let me tell you I would still be using Ubuntu except it won't recognise 90% of the hardware I have, thats not a suggestion, thats a fact! So until you poeple stop making Ubuntu look pretty and start focusing on functionality it will always be just a novelty
<Olya> You not undestand me?
<eiriksvin> get it fixed
<Olya> I have names in it file! and adress too!
<bobweaver> who you calling "you people "  :>)
<urfr332g0> eiriksvin, thanks for the heads up. :)
<dr_willis> eiriksvin:  the hardware makers need to support Linux.  many don't even try
<ponrajuganesh> how many ways one could add the jar file to the class path
<hiexpo> Olya, it will not recover your file names
<_monk_> his inteligence is lolw
<_monk_> *low
<theadmin> Olya: Yes, it's hardly possible to understand what you say. Filenames are impossible to recover. How more clear can I make that?
<ponrajuganesh> CLASSPATH=$CLASSPATH:/usr/share/java/mysql.jar is one way? is there any other ways one could do thsi?
<Olya> sdb5.ext3grep.stage2 in it file all names!!!
<Olya> and degrees
<Olya> adress
<Olya> and names
<dr_willis> we have no idea what you mean Olya
<Olya> http://carlo17.home.xs4all.nl/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Olya> do it!
<Olya> ok now
<hiexpo> maybe try DFF
<Olya> sudo ext3grep /dev/sdb5 --restore-file name_of_folder
<Olya> ok?
<Olya> test
<Olya> please
<unlce_rom> can i load / to a ramdisk?
<hiexpo> !spoonfeed
<bobweaver> Olya:  why dont you make a test box to ply with your self on it
<bobweaver> like a virtual sandbox
<damo22> Olya: if you want to maximise your chances of recovery, unmount the drive and only mount it read only
<dr_willis> unlce_rom: seen that in some Mini distros
<eiriksvin> WRONG it's not up to the hardware makers, if you go to any local American Chain store, and buy a laptop theres bound to be stuff thats not going to be recognised... The poeple that make Ubuntu seem to do fine with an expensive brand, but no normal human is going to buy a laptop... BTW it's not upto hardware companies to support Linux, it's up to linux to find a way to work with whatys available, thats why it FAILS
<Olya> im not use him
<Olya> thx
<unlce_rom> well i have ram disk made- i can load different stuuff to it. figured id ask b4 trying though
<Olya> u test command?
<Olya> sudo ext3grep /dev/sdb5 --restore-file name_of_folder
<Olya> please
<dr_willis> eiriksvin: you are wrong.
<hiexpo> Olya, you understand that command
<Olya> sure
<Olya> but it not recover my files but it make 2 files
<Olya> one file with names
<Olya> why second step?
<Olya> who
<Olya> You can test it please?
<dr_willis> how are we supposed to rest it Olya
<dr_willis> test. .
<bobweaver> !ot eirand why not find ?
<ubottu> bobweaver: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hiexpo> Olya, maybe get backtrack iso and boot forensic
<Olya> sudo ext3grep /dev/sdb5 --restore-file name_of_folder
<bobweaver> why not find ?
<theadmin> dr_willis: She wants us to delete some files and recover them with this tool I guess...
<Olya> do it please
<pangolin> Olya: stop pasting that command in here, we can not test it.
<damo22> Olya: is /dev/sdb5 the partition you need to recover from?
<Olya> inot have space for image
<bobweaver> Olya:  please do not tell others to try out code that you are not uaing
<bobweaver> that is messed up
<bobweaver> test in a sandbox
<Olya> i use it!!
<bobweaver> before you tell anyone to put scriping code ointo there box. that is rude and careless
<Olya> and now u too pleae
<Olya> sudo ext3grep /dev/sdb5 --restore-file name_of_folder
<bobweaver> before you tell anyone to put scriping code ointo there box. that is rude and careless
<rabbi1> my ubuntu corrupted, saying can;t load X., how to recover it ?
<Olya> no sdb5
<damo22> OLYA: UNMOUNT YOUR PARTITON ASAP
<pangolin> bobweaver: relax please, there is obviously a language barrier, if you don't or can't help just ignore it.
<bobweaver> pangolin: cool
<rabbi1> able to login from shell
<Olya> Instead, your drive
<Olya> demo sure i was it
<rabbi1> my ubuntu corrupted, saying can;t load X., how can i recover my X?
<dr_willis> that command wouldent work on my cellphone anyway ;)
<damo22> Olya: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<Olya> ?
<dr_willis> rabbi1:  you could start by pastbining the error mesages from 'startx'  and/or the xorg log giles
<dr_willis> files
<Olya> i not have pastebin
<dr_willis> install it.. or cut/paste it to the pastebin site.
<damo22> Olya: do you know which partition has all the deleted files?
<rabbi1> dr_willis: thats a different laptop, not which i am using it
<hiexpo> command | pastebinit
<rabbi1> dr_willis: unable to get to UI only, just command prompt
<Olya> sure
<Olya> sdb5
<rabbi1> i don't even know the version :(
<dr_willis> rabbi1:  and error messages from 'startx' and the xorg log files may help
<damo22> Olya: sudo umount /dev/sdb5
<hiexpo> Olya, how much info you lose?
<Olya> second hardware 5 partition
<rabbi1> dr_willis: ok, will try to do that. how can i copy the files to pendrive from this situation ?
<Olya> damo i was do it many minutes to ago
<piliakis> hello
<Olya> acompleted it sure
<piliakis> Someone from the office messed up with cups before
<Olya> no many info 50 Gb
<rabbi1> piliakis: got to keep the cups in shelf .....
<rabbi1> lol
<Olya> but it is important
<piliakis> and now I cannot see the option to add local printers (LPT, Serial or USB) in Printing and system does not detect new connected USB printer
<dr_willis> rabbi1:  you can use the pastebinit command from console, or just paste them to a text file to copy them over.
<piliakis> its Ubuntu 11.10
<damo22> Olya: ok, so you lost 50Gb of small files?
<rabbi1> dr_willis: ok, how can i copy it in pendrive ...?
<rabbi1> its not detecting the pendrive
<Olya> damo not only small
<piliakis> any idea how to fix that?
<dr_willis> piliakis:  try the cups web interface. Its possible the printer is not seen./supported or needs extra drivers.  Checked the cups.org and linuxprinting.org site to see if its supported
<Olya> but small too
<piliakis> I reinstalled all cups packages
<Olya> ext3grep is good prog but how use? :(
<dr_willis> rabbi1:  mount the pendrive, copy files over. or see if you can get connected to the internet via the cli
<piliakis> it was detected before that idiot messed up cups :(
<damo22> Olya: how big is /dev/sdb5
<rabbi1> dr_willis: trying, btb
<rabbi1> *brb
<Olya> ~105 Gb
<dr_willis> bbl. got a job.
<Olya> or 100...
<hiexpo> excuse me ubuntu < > Olya I am a penetration tester and a forensic annalist > I can recover files for you but I charge 100 american dollars per gig > but I only charge per what I recover
<damo22> Olya: do you have 105Gb spare space to create a disk image
<Olya> nonono
<Olya> not have
<Olya> and i not need in it
<damo22> Olya: then you are screwed
<Olya> in image
<Olya> what sorry?
<damo22> Olya: where do you expect the files to go once recovered??
<damo22> Olya: you cant mount the partition and put them in place
<damo22> Olya: you need spare space
<damo22> Olya: enough to hold the whole partition
<Olya> i have 50 Gb
<Olya> >50 Gb space
<Olya> for recovered files
<damo22> Olya: where
<Olya> sdb7
<Olya> 234 free GB on sdb7
<damo22> Olya: ext3grep only works on an image i think
<Olya> :(
<damo22> Olya: we can copy the whole partition /dev/sdb5 to a file on /dev/sdb7 and recover
<Olya> sure
<Olya> but why it not work without image?
<damo22> Olya: its safer not to touch the actual partition
<Olya> and why chromiu use 100 persent of CPU?
<pangolin> Olya: what is important is to recover the files correct?
<hiexpo> wow
<Olya> yes
<pangolin> Olya: focus on that for now, the method used is not important as long as you achieve the goal.
<Olya> damo sorry what?
<hiexpo> idleone ok
<Olya> damo i cant use it?
<damo22> Olya: i need a directory name on /dev/sdb7 that i can use
<pangolin> yeah, i get highlights for that nick also
<Olya> pan thx
<Olya> u need name of my delited directory?
<damo22> Olya can you create a directory to store the recovered files and the whole partition
<prateekp> can i access my D:/ files from the terminal
<prateekp> if so then how
<damo22> on /dev/sdb7
<Olya> np
<pangolin> damo22: perhaps if you could help him in PM so there is less distractions :)
<Olya> sure i can
<damo22> ok
<prateekp> how
<hiexpo> hmm
 * hiexpo is back to pentoo & backtrack > aircrack-ng  and will not give advice in that nature  here again 
<Syria> !restpanels
<Syria> !restpanel
<Syria> Hmm..
<theadmin> !resetpanels | Syria
<ubottu> Syria: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<North> with what terminal command, can I have the previlege to write on HDD primary?
<Syria> theadmin: Thank you. :)
<geekback> hello ubuntuers
<geekback> whats going on
<North> geekback:  with what terminal command, can I have the previlege to write on HDD primary?
<theadmin> North: Don't ask random people
<theadmin> North: Also your question makes no sense -- rephrase
<North> theadmin: Well, I cannot write anything on user folder. what do I need to check?
<theadmin> North: By "user folder" do you mean your home folder?
<North> theadmin: yes
<Slicks> oo.
<Slicks> yoo
<Slicks> anyone here?
<theadmin> North: Hm... sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME && sudo chmod 755 $HOME && sudo chmod -R 644 $HOME/*
<theadmin> North: Should do the trick
<Slicks> Theadmin.
<geekback> hello Slicks
<Slicks> Do you know what the dosing termnial is called?
<North> theadmin:  thanks, let me try
<Slicks> I cant find it.
<Slicks> I found it once.
<Slicks> Geek?
<theadmin> Slicks: dosing terminal?
<Slicks> Like,.
<Slicks> I found it somewhere in pent test.
<Slicks> And I forgot what it was called.
<Slicks> to perform a dos on a target.
<North> theadmin: it seems like one of phrase has the syntax error. sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME && sudo chmod 755 $HOME && sudo chmod -R 644 $HOME/*
<theadmin> North: All those look correct. you sure you using bash and are currently logged in as the user you want to run the chmod for?
<North> theadmin: let me try again.
<theadmin> Oh, derp, can't log in without owning the home directory
<tomreyn> Slicks: do you mean this? :(){ :|:& };:
<bobweaver> tomreyn: that is a fork bomb I thought ?
<theadmin> North: Do something like this: sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /path/to/home/folder && sudo chmod -R 755 /path/to/home/folder
<Slicks> A bunch of smileys?
<Slicks> o,0?
<tomreyn> bobweaver: yeah you can DoS a target with it
<tomreyn> a single target
<theadmin> tomreyn: That's not really a DOS attack in the sense it's not done over network (well, unless you have ssh access)
<theadmin> tomreyn: Also, don't scream dangerous commands here
<tomreyn> theadmin: who says DoS attacks need to be run over a network?
<theadmin> s/scream/say/gi; # whatever lol
<tomreyn> :)
<North> theadmin: my terminal prompt looks like "ram@ram-desktop:~$"
<North> theadmin: I cannot go with your first command.
<theadmin> North: wait a bit, phone
<North> theadmin: Error message is   chown: cannot access `/home/ram/.gvfs': Permission denied
<theadmin> North: There. Anyhoo, try the second one, it's more exact
<theadmin> North: Ah, .gvfs... Don't mind that
<theadmin> North: That's sort of supposed to happen lol
<North> theadmin: ram@ram-desktop:~$ sudo chmod 755
<North> chmod: missing operand after `755'
<North> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<darkorical> so I was attempting to set up calibre as a server for ebooks and now when my server loads it fails to start calibre and then goes out of memory and starts shutting down other processes how do I tell it to stop trying to start something that is in init.d I tried booting to revoerery and using rm on the startup file but was told it was read only
<theadmin> North: Don't mind it, it seemed to have worked
<theadmin> North: Try to access the directory again?
<North> theadmin: the access is denied!!
<theadmin> North: Hm ok. Sorry, try the second command: sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /path/to/home/folder && sudo chmod -R 755 /path/to/home/folder # Replace "USERNAME" with your username and "/path/to/home/folder" with the actual path
<karthick87> How to disable all updates in ubuntu from terminal?
<bodoh> hoi ... why ubuntu is so fucked up now?
<theadmin> karthick87: Just don't update
<bodoh> ok ... cant blame ubuntu 100% though
<bodoh> like that stoopid gnome shit is not ubuntu's fault
<tomreyn> darkorical: better analyse the problem before you start shooting helpless services. find out what's using all the memory and maybe uninstall calibre if it causes trouble.
<pangolin> !language | bodoh
<ubottu> bodoh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<theadmin> bodoh: Yeah, it's not, well. They had to figure something out. Don't like - switch
<bodoh> but still though ... ufucktu gets so bated
<bodoh> I switch already
<bodoh> linux mint
<bodoh> but still ubunshit derivative
<theadmin> bodoh: Use Mint Debian or whatever and don't blame Ubuntu. You're in a support channel.
<gimlab> -8​trt3vfbg=
<gimlab> -8​trt3vfbg7472744
<gimlab> ]
<gimlab> \
<gimlab> \
<FloodBot1> gimlab: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomreyn> karthick87: disabling all updates isn't a good idea security-wise though, i wouldn't recommend it.
<darkorical> I cant get the machine to boot it starts up then after failing at loading calibre it goes into continous [###.#######] Out of memory: kill process #### (****) score 1 or sacrifice child
<darkorical> Im assuming it doesnt really want me to kill my kids ......
<pangolin> heh
<non> http://www.facebook.com/nonmaddenrock
<non> sry
<non> hello
<dr_willis> calibre is an ebook converter program i thought, The system dosent boot to the desktop? or crashes soon after? or is there a differnt calibre :)
<darkorical> Im using a server install
<beparas> Hi all, I want to connect to internet using my D-Link, DWM-156 usb modem, I did usb_modeswich, I get ttyUSB0-2 port, When I try to connect using "pppd" command I got error "NO CARRIER, Connect seript filed",  But I can connect to internet using NetWork Manger Applet, I want to where I am doing wrong..
<darkorical> while it can do the conversion im only interested in it running an opds library
<tomreyn> darkorical: are you next to this server, or is it remote?
<Feymood> I'm trying to launch all of my startup programs in different screen windows of the SAME session. I'd like to connect to that session at any time and Ctrl-a 1,2,3,etc to see the status of a given program.
<dark|angel> http://toratek.net/vps-plans/
<darkorical> next to it
<tomreyn> dark|angel: whats this url for now?
<dr_willis> You mean run each app on its own v'desktop'   you switch to with that 'desktops' icon in the panel?
<darkorical> <-- that is what my error looks like tho mine is happening during boot
<darkorical> http://drupal.org/node/1080774  <-- that link
<darkorical> it seems to be preventing access to the machine
<tomreyn> darkorical: you can hold down the shift key while booting it and use the recovery mode
<dark|angel> tomreyn ubuntu vps servers
<tomreyn> dark|angel: and you sell those or?
<AirborneCalavry> hi can anyone help me?
<AirborneCalavry> im new to Ubuntu
<dr_willis> state the problem AirborneCalavry
<claudia> Hi, I got this windows software that I successfully installed with Wine, but the software is in Chinese (Simplified) and when I open the program all I can see are little cubes... how can I make Ubuntu display the characters?
<dark|angel> tomreyn I'm not, I actually wanted to ask if anyone has used them before
<AirborneCalavry> ok i will give you the error message
<dark|angel> prices look decent
<darkorical> I am assuming that it is the machine trying to start calibre and calibre-server in init.d but when going in in recovery mode I cannot delete the files as the system is in read only mode .. is there another way to turn them off?
<tbf> hi, someone remembers the hidden key for removing your own name from the top panel?
<AirborneCalavry> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<AirborneCalavry> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<AirborneCalavry> 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<tbf> i remember my name and therefore do not really appreciate the visual clutter it causes
<AirborneCalavry> hello?
<tomreyn> darkorical: what makes you think recovery puts it into read only mode? it doesn't
<AirborneCalavry> Dr_Will?
<dr_willis> i recall there being a recovery menu - one of them remounted / in rw mode.
<dr_willis> it would be weird that a service is locking up the whole system
<darkorical> when I rebooted and grub came up I selected recovery mode told it to drop to prompt typed rm ect/init.d/calibre  it replied it could not as it was read-only
<dr_willis> AirborneCalavry:  my irc client crashed. I dident see the problem
<Ceuse> hey guys :) ubuntu noob with kinda strange question here ^^
<Feymood> hit me
<AirborneCalavry> sorry people can I grab one person just to talk to?, My Ubuntu being odd i cannot download anything python and i cannot update my OS
<AirborneCalavry> sorry ok will
<tomreyn> darkorical: sysv-rc-conf and insserv are ways to manage which daemons will be started when during the boot sequence
<AirborneCalavry> is it easier to go to another room?
<dr_willis> AirborneCalavry:  best to stay in here. I may have to leave at any time.
<AirborneCalavry> ok pasting error message again
<darkorical> ok if my daemon is called calibre can you give me the correct command to turn  make it not start during boot
<AirborneCalavry> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<AirborneCalavry> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<AirborneCalavry> 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<Ceuse> i tried to install ubuntu on a old mac mini first gen (kinda hard entry i know) got it working without gui, tried to reinstall mac osx. now the harddrive does not show up in the installation routine. does ubuntu change anything in that direction that i need to do something before i can switch back ^^
<Dwade09> ok i have ubuntu 11.10 and when i plug in my headphones the outside speakers still play sound, how do i fix this?
<dr_willis> AirborneCalavry: held packagtes - try a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<claudia> Please, can someone help me out here?
<claudia> Hi, I got this windows software that I successfully installed with Wine, but the software is in Chinese (Simplified) and when I open the program all I can see are little cubes... how can I make Ubuntu display the characters?
<damo22> Ceuse: try running disk utility during the install process
<Ceuse> mhh any idea how i can start that with mac os install cd? xD im a mac noob aswell :/
<cabinet> is there a game to teach to code like Mario Teaches Typing
<cabinet> ?*
<tomreyn> darkorical: install sysv-rc-conf and run the command of the same name (with sudo), it provides a text-graphical frontend for defining which daemon starts up when (or not at all).
<dr_willis> cabinet:  theres those robot-combat games where you program your robots :)
<damo22> cabinet: code is not a game
<AirborneCalavry> ok willis looks i have encountered a error
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cabinet> dr_wills - will look for this game, thanks
<damo22> dr_willis: this is client dependent
<Dwade09> ok i have ubuntu 11.10 and when i plug in my headphones the outside speakers still play sound, how do i fix this?
<theadmin> Dwade09: Mute the speakers, I honeslty have no idea how to deal with such behaviour. I had this problem too
<theadmin> damo22: Any sane client will do it. Hell, even Pidgin does that.
<dr_willis> i see similer sound issues in here weekly. The askubuntu.com site or forums i bet have a large thread on the topic.
<damo22> theadmin: im on macosx running xchat and it does not autocomplete nicks
<Dwade09> theadmin:  how do i mute the speakers?
<theadmin> Dwade09: alsamixer or pavucontrol or whatever you want
<Dwade09> thanks theadmin  exactly what i was looking for
<tomreyn> damo22: it does on linux, though, i just did it
<Ceuse> k damo22 works ;) i will join here later today though. i realy want to try ubuntu over mac os (since hell who needs mac os) but without a gui im lost. is it even a good idea to put ubuntu on a mini mac 1st gen? (want to use it as a media station)
<tomreyn> damo22: there's an option for it in preferences. you may have that off.
<damo22> tomreyn: thanks
<Oer> claudia, check winHQ + winetricks  howto add fakechinese fonts
<claudia> Hi, I got this windows software that I successfully installed with Wine, but the software is in Chinese (Simplified) and when I open the program all I can see are little cubes... how can I make Ubuntu display the characters?
<Ceuse> last time i tried the alternative install cd i got an error installing the software and then bootet to shell where i tried the manual lubuntu installation process from the knolagebase and it failed ^^
<tomreyn> Ceuse: in terms of performance: if it can run OS X it can run Ubuntu, too.
<claudia> 0er: I'm a total Ubuntu beginner, where do I find that?
<damo22> Ceuse: youre probably better off with macosx on native mac hardware and just run linux in a virtual machine to play with it
<darkorical> tomreyn thank you for your assistance thus far but currently networking is not working in recovery mode (even when entering netroot) any other suggestions
<Dwade09> theadmin:  its not working, it mutes both
<theadmin> Dwade09: Oh :( This is weird
<Ceuse> true but hell... mac sucks. windows is for gamers (thats why my main pc stays on it ^^) but i never get the chance/oppurtunity to run linux. and since ubuntu seemed to ahve a easy enough gui to get started i wanted to try it. prolly your right though damo22 :/ i will stick to applecrap for a while
<theadmin> !hardware | Ceuse, take a look at the hardwaresupport link
<ubottu> Ceuse, take a look at the hardwaresupport link: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<damo22> Ceuse: the kernel in macosx is quite good its a Mach kernel
<tomreyn> darkorical: what kind of network device do you have there? wired (ethernet) or wireless?
<Oer> !wine | claudia
<ubottu> claudia: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<darkorical> wired
<claudia> thanks
<Oer> claudia, " wget http://winetricks.org/winetricks "  and then "sh winetricks" should give you the options
<damo22> Ceuse: i still prefer macosx as my host os and run ubuntu in a virtual machine when i feel the need, its the only OS that lets me play music without glitches and compile 2 kernels at once in 2 different vms
<tomreyn> darkorical:  this should start the network:   sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<theadmin> Oer: The Ubuntu wine package includes winetricks by default, just run "winetricks"
<Oer> theadmin, great! thnx
<Dwade09> ok i have ubuntu 11.10 and when i plug in my headphones the outside speakers still play sound, how do i fix this?
<dr_willis> Dwade09:  you checked at askubuntu.com to see if anyone else has written up a fix/guide/work arounds..
<damo22> Dwade09, might be a patch you need to apply to alsa
<Dwade09> dr_willis:  no i have not, i did not know there was one.
<dr_willis> i see similer sound issue questions asked here about 2+ times a week
<tomreyn> darkorical: if that's not enough, follow it up by: sudo ifconfig eth0 inet dhcp
<damo22> dr_willis, most of these issues have been already fixed upstream but havent made it into ubuntu yet
<imgx64> Dwade09: click on the sound indicator, select Sound Settings, select the Output tab, then choose the speakers from the Connector menu.
<imgx64> then you can turn it down alone, the headphones won't be affected.
<llutz_> tomreyn: you're mixing ifconfig with /etc/network/interfaces syntax. that won't do
<Dwade09> imgx64:  i did what you said but it messes with both.
<Dwade09> its one bar,
<Ceuse> dameo22 well i guess will do that too :) thanks for the advice. perhaps another time i have a pc where linux is more suitable ;)
<Olya> Hi all!
<tomreyn> llutz_: right, thanks. it's late...
<damo22> hi Olya
<mirage91> you can try a pc from system76
<imgx64> Dwade09: what options do you have in the "Connector" menu? I have "Analog Speakers" and "Analog Headphones".
<tomreyn> darkorical: if yu were still listening then scracth that last line
<Olya> hi!
<Dwade09> imgx64:  o see analog output and analog headphones,
<imgx64> Dwade09: And yes, it's one bar, but it only applies to the currently selected connector.
<darkorical> I finally said fuggit and typed  rm /etc/init.d/calibre  and rm /etc/init.d/calibre-server then rebooted
<darkorical> came back up just fine
<dr_willis>  a service like that shouldent hang the whole system. I wonder if theres not some deeper issues going on.
<dr_willis> be back in a few.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<StealthVipera47> Hi
<ShapeShifter499> does anyone know if I can get wine working on a powerpc system?
<Dwade09> imgx64:  i do not see analog speakers just analog output and analog headphones, when i have analog output on and turn it down it does both headphones and outside speakers.
<ShapeShifter499> they added arm support, which I'm hopping makes the task easier
<Dwade09> and same with analog headphones imgx64
<crizzy> ShapeShifter499: short answer: no
<vagra> Hi! I am beginning to use the terminal more these days. So, how do I tweak gnome terminal to display the commands that I type in green and the output of the commands in white color. Thank you.
<imgx64> Dwade09: Oh okay. Sorry then, I don't have a solution.
<somsip> vagra: what terminal?
<ShapeShifter499> crizzy: couldn't I run something that would emulate a arm or intel system, not a virtual machine, but the bare-bones just to run the unsupported binary ?
<ShapeShifter499> I remember I could do something like that with qemu but I never could figure out how
<crizzy> there was a mac project back in the day to port wine to ppc but it never really worked / get anywhere
<vagra> somsip: The terminal where I type the commands such as "ls", "man" etc. I want "ls" to be in green color and the output of "ls" in white.
<crizzy> so no
<somsip> vagra: If you've not installed any other terminal, this might help http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x329.html
<akubah> hey
<akubah> can i ask sme thing??
<akubah> anyone??
<AirborneCalavry> hi
<somsip> vagra: or more simpler: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470626
<akubah> hi
<somsip> !anyone | akubah
<ubottu> akubah: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<akubah> wanna ask smething
<AirborneCalavry> can you guys help me?
<akubah> awwww
<ShapeShifter499> crizzy: do you know what I mean though?
<akubah> hehe
<somsip> !help | AirborneCalavry
<ubottu> AirborneCalavry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AirborneCalavry> !help
<akubah> i'm new in this,,where can i get the info about how to download file using mirc
<ShapeShifter499> crizzy wait I can probably find a article about it
<crizzy> ShapeShifter499: yes but i would just forget it and get an intel machine for intel binaries
<North> theadmin: I still cannot have the privilege to write on user directory.
<ShapeShifter499> oh ok :/
<crizzy> ShapeShifter499: you'll be just torturing yourself and accomplishing nothing
<somsip> akubah: /join #mirc, probably
<AirborneCalavry> ok. My update manger keeps getting errors and i cannot download anything python related off the software manager
<akubah> aww
<jvipa5g> I have a doubt. In the split "Online Accounts" set up my Gmail account. There is an option of "Documents" that is to synchronize your Google Docs?
<ShapeShifter499> crizzy: eh I was hoping to pump a little more life into a increasingly getting outdated powerbook g4
<North> where can I set the privilege to write on user directory?
<Dwade09> how do i get my multimedia systems selector open?
<AirborneCalavry> (will in include error message when attended to)
<ShapeShifter499> new question......         is there going to be usb support in 1.4 wine? (people in #winehq won't answer me)
<llutz_> !permissions| North
<ubottu> North: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dwade09> imgx64:  i think i found it but i can not open the application.
<somsip> North: what user needs to write?
<AirborneCalavry> Hi, My update manger keeps giving me this error message"'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<Ranthor_Harwath> Hello, there can anybody help with the 11.04 desktop window manager, it is weird
<Ranthor_Harwath> I  click win+W , all windows are minimized in a good fashion
<somsip> AirborneCalavry: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --dry-run. Make sure it doesn't do anything that looks bad, then run it again without fry-run
<somsip> s/fry/dry
<Dwade09> how do i open an application? i am trying to open my multimedia systems selector
<Ranthor_Harwath> I want to focus one of them, but it is imposibble
<vagra> somsip: Thank you, :)
<AirborneCalavry> has given me a error message
<somsip> vagra: np. Also consider urxvt if you're havin fun changing configuration of terminals
<AirborneCalavry> @somsip have given a error messeage
<somsip> AirborneCalavry: Will you tell me what it is, or shall I guess?
<Fleg_> Hi All! After installing the Catalyst drivers I get flickering on the screen. What am I doing wrong? The card is a discrete AMD Radeon HD 6410D on A4-3400.
<greenit> hi, i have a problem with adobe flash.... it works, but i can't change anything in the properties... when i right-click and choose "properties" the windows opens, but i can't click anything
<AirborneCalavry> @somsip; calculating Upgrade=failed, 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<greenit> plz help :(
<phix> hi greenit sup?
<greenit> phix, sup?
<Chucky_Luciano> hi guys
<greenit> phix, what does that mean?
<werder> lol
<somsip> AirborneCalavry: it's not good form for me to recommend you look on Google, but a search on that error gives at least a page full of solutions. What have you tried so far?
<phix> greenit: That means what's up,  I was refering to --> 19:03 < phix> hi greenit sup?
<phix> 19:03 < greenit> plz help :(
<phix> even
<Chucky_Luciano> i cant seem to get the "commands" plugin to work in compiz config settings manager, and no one seems to be available in #compiz ,  and i was wondering if someone here could see if they can use it, and if so telll me what they did?  thanks in advance
<greenit> phix, ah, k.... the plz help refers to greenit> hi, i have a problem with adobe flash.... it works, but i can't change anything in the properties... when i right-click and choose "properties" the windows opens, but i can't click anything
<phix> Chucky_Luciano: Never used that plugin before
<Chucky_Luciano> me either, phix, i am trying to use it now, though
<AirborneCalavry> somsip well just those sudo commands and that leads me to the same error about held packages.. im pretty new to Ubuntu but i'll give it a go
<Chucky_Luciano> it looks pretty promising
<werder> greenit: i have seen most distros nowadays have an Adobe-sancioned program for flash preferences. Should be in the menus.
<Gskellig> what is THE most minimal ubuntu gui to put on my server
<Gskellig> xfce?
<somsip> AirborneCalavry: it's worth reading through these yourself. All I'd be doing is looking at them and asking 'Have you tried this?'. you know?
<somsip> Gskellig: cli
<somsip> Gskellig: ignore that
<AirborneCalavry> somsip, another question i cannot download anything releated to python it just says check internet connection, any ideas?
<Gskellig> ^^
<Gskellig> lol
<Chucky_Luciano> i seem to have gotten it to work!
<llutz_> Gskellig: twm, ratpoison
<somsip> AirborneCalavry: and what are you trying to download?
<mraxilus> does anyone know why my applications lense randomly stopped working?
<Chucky_Luciano> apparently, i had slightly confused the definition of command, and was trying to do something that was considered beyond the scope of a command
<Chucky_Luciano> thanks anyways guys
<phix> greenit: ah ok
<dr_willis> Gskellig: jwm is a lite window manager
<AirborneCalavry> somsip, SDE, IDLE (all versions) or anything related to python Programming language, Just say check internet connections, yet i can download pidgen with no problems
<greenit> werder, can you tell me where this program is in ubuntu 11.10?
<Gskellig> thanks guys
<somsip> AirborneCalavry: have you updated recently?
<Chucky_Luciano> hey, is it possible to upgrade totem movie player to 3.2.1 if i am using ubuntu natty?  i like v3.2.1 better, as i have used it in fedora 16, but natty only has totem 2.32.0 ...how would one go about getting the later version?  i did see it on softpedia, but i am not sure how to go about installing it
<werder> greenit: I'm not on the Buntu right now but I think if you open up the Lens and start typing "flash" or "adobe" it should pop up
<somsip> AirborneCalavry: version, that is. like, up to 11.10 from 11.04 or something
<g00053> is there a gnome-shell setting or extension that will bring up notifications on the left instead of the right?
<greenit> werder, nope, doesn't show.... probably i have to install an extra program from the repos?
<g00053> as in when i mouse that corner
<AirborneCalavry> somsip, this system is 2 days old, from vinalla 11.10 with one lot updates though the update manager and now i have these problems
<slackin_> Does anyone know the difference between the 'Intel 945GM/GMS/GME'? What does GM, GME, and GMS mean?
<werder> Gskellig: scrotwm is also a good'un
<theadmin> slackin_: Might be better to ask in ##hardware
<Gskellig> lol
<Gskellig> cool
<somsip> AirborneCalavry: Hmm. Then I would suggest chosing a different mirror from the update manager thingy, refreshing all sources, then trying it again. source: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+question/179039
<AirborneCalavry> somsip ok thanks for that :)
<werder> greenit: it might be in the repos. I thought it installed itself when I installed flash but maybe not.
<Ranthor_Harwath> there seems to be a bug with evolution mail client with MAPI
<llutz_> Gskellig: honestly, if you consider XFCE being minimalistic, you won't get happy with all those alternativcs mentioned
<Ranthor_Harwath> is there any workaround for that
<Ranthor_Harwath> I can not send mails over Exchange
<Gskellig> llutz_, i know nothing about minimal wm's lol. I thought xfce was minimalistic
<transporter> Mailserver question. In /etc/postfix/main.cf I have [relayhost = smtp.someisp.no] and everything works fine. I have to use this relayhost since my ISP has closed port 25. My ISP tells me that if I dont want to use their relayhost I have to configure my mailserver to use a ssl port like port 465. Then I can remove the relayhost option. Do anyone know where I do this like which files to edit and
<transporter> is this possible if I dont set up my server as a DNS Server?
<Gskellig> I'm looking at fluxbox now
<werder> greenit: it looks like the program is called "adobe-flash-properties-gtk"
<North> where can I set the privilege to write on user directory?
<werder> Gskellig: stay with fluxbox. Don't go deeper and become addicted like me!
<somsip> North: what user needs to read (second time I've answered you)
<greenit> werder, thx, found it :)
<Gskellig> werder, but that sounds like fun!
<Ranthor_Harwath> transporter : /etc/postfix/main.cf
<Gskellig> don't worry i still have tabs for scrotwm, ratpoison and jwm open ^^
<somsip> Gskellig: then add a tab for AwesomeWM too! Quickly! ;)
<werder> Gskellig: soon you will be overwhelmed by musca, awesome, awm, ion3, wmii and the like.
<Gskellig> shit.
<Gskellig> so many
<North> somsip: sorry I do not understand. I mean I canot access to user directory.
<somsip> North: what user is 'I' and what user dir are you trying to access. For example, on my PC I am 'mark' and I cannot access user 'kim' by design. But I can access 'mark' and 'media'. Explain yourself more
<werder> Gskellig: a small selection: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Window_Manager#Window_managers
<Assid> heya
<Gskellig> thanks werder
<Assid> im trying to roll out ubuntu on a desktop WITHOUT  hard drive.. how do i make it work?
<Assid> i can give it an iscsi target and a tftp to boot from
<werder> Gskellig: don't thank me I've just killed your productivity for a week. In a good way though.
<transporter> Ranthor_Harwath: What do you propose I should do?
<Abooda> hi all ... if anybody knows a channel which might have support for the German freeware Digibux
<Abooda> that would be great
<llutz_> !alis | Abooda
<ubottu> Abooda: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Ranthor_Harwath> you want to change the port number
<North> somsip: I made a document and tried to save it to the directory. the error message is "Error saving the document Utitled1: Access to /home/ram/Desktop/a.odt was denied.
<Abooda> Assid: do you mean booting from a USB?
<somsip> North: what user are you signed in as?
<North> somsip: it's ram
<Assid> Abooda nah.. i wanna go complete diskless
<somsip> post the output of "ls -la /home" please
<Assid> hmm..let me try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<Gskellig> ooh what I really want is a wm that will automatically start up when I connect with vnc and stop when I disconnect
<somsip> North: post the output of "ls -la /home" please
<Gskellig> that would be sweet
<Ranthor_Harwath> transport: on the /etc/postfix/master.cf
<North> somsip: lsram@ram-desktop:~$ ls -la /home
<North> total 12
<North> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 2012-02-13 01:40 .
<North> drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4096 2012-02-12 23:04 ..
<North> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   44 2012-02-13 01:40 .directory -> /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/directory-home
<allenyk>   /quit
<FloodBot1> North: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<North> drwxr-xr-x 31 ram  ram  4096 2012-02-13 01:51 ram
<Ranthor_Harwath> you should see the ports for smtp and smtps
<Ranthor_Harwath> north please don't paste here
<North> Sorry
<somsip> North: ok - cd /home/ram && ls -la Desktop, and pst the result
<llutz_> North: ls -ld ~/Desktop
<Dwade09> under alsamixer in the terminal my headphones is greyed out, how do i get my headphones to read in alsamixer?
<Ranthor_Harwath> use paste bin
<Ranthor_Harwath> dont paste
<North> somsip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/840133/
<werder> Gskellig: This might help: http://www.skullbox.net/vncserver.php
<transporter> Ranthor: Do you know exactly what I should put there and shall I delete the entry relayhost in /etc/postfix/main.cf ?
<somsip> North: now ls -ld Desktop
<eyy1sup> Hello everyone, I'm having trouble with Ubuntu 11.04>11.10 (just upgraded)... cron service is not running and there's no way to get it to run. When I run "sudo service cron" it displays nothing. Chkconfig shows crond as OFF even though I turned it on. Can someone please help me sort this out?
<North> somsip: please visit the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/840133/
<eyy1sup> "sudo service cron status" *is what I meant
<somsip> North: that's the same as before. please 'ls -ld /home/ram/Desktop' and pastebin it
<Ranthor_Harwath> transport: master.cf is for ports and stuff , relaying is another issue and should be configured in main.cf
<tu-no> hi, I'm experiencing problems with the i915 driver giving segfaults once in a while. And on boot today I had a loop on the following error:
<tu-no>  [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer_relocate_entry] *ERROR* Relocation beyond target object bounds
<tu-no> I'm a bit lost on how to fix this, does anyone have a hint or direction to point me in?
<North> somsip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/840136/
<llutz_> North: chmod 755 ~/Desktop
<somsip> llutz_: feel free...
<massimo> hola
<North> llutz: Done.
<llutz_> North: save your document again, should do
<Ranthor_Harwath> is there any chat room for evolution mail, it has some issues
<transporter> Ranthor: Thank you sir. I'll try it out and get back to later.
<werder> Ranthor_Harwath: #gnome probably
<North> llutz: i can save it on the Desktop. but could not move to another directory. Message is "Error while moving "a.odt" there was an error moving the file into /home/ram/Documents."
<Ranthor_Harwath> @werder thanks after some googling irc.gimp.org
<kism> can anyone help me automount a samba share in /media/, i keep getting 'line x in /etc/fstab  is bad'
<llutz_> North: well i guess you messed up permissions of some more dirs. set them to 755, read !permissions again
<North> llutz: I need to do directory by directory?????????
<dr_willis> kism:  whats the line
<Ranthor_Harwath> kism: what is the fstab line complaining about, most probably a syntax error
<Gskellig> ok now whats a good vnc client
<DarsVaeda> Hi, I wanted to try kubuntu (kde) so I installed the kubuntu packages on my ubuntu 11.10 installation, but I were not satisfied and switched back to unity...now the startup screen is still kubuntu, how do I get rid of that
<North> llutz: Can I have the privilege to be writable in any directories with certain command?
<dr_willis> Gskellig: several in the repos. tightvnc us common
<chroot> how to check the NIC's hard address in ubuntu ?
<kism> dr_willis Ranthor_Harwath //dpshub/My\ Music /media/musicserver cifs credentials=/home/kism/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<dr_willis> chroot: ethtool. ifconfig
<North> somsip: Can I have the privilege to be writable in any directories with certain command?
<dr_willis> kism: spaces in share names need to be replaced with a special %## sequence
<Gskellig> there are quite a few versions of tightvnc in the repos
<kism> aah thanks
<dr_willis> kism:  easier to justchange share name
<kism> yeah alright, thanks
<chroot> dr_willis, thanks,
<Gskellig> tightvnc-java, ssvnc, xtightvncserver
<chroot> and can i reset the hardware address on NIC ?
<chroot> in ubuntu
<North> llutz: what is the problem with Examples directory? http://paste.ubuntu.com/840141/
<dr_willis> chroot: you can change the mac yes
<parapan> yo fellows; I set up a VPN connection from ubuntu to a windows server , the network manager reports the connection is active, I can see myself on the list of the server, but the connection does not work ....when browsing the network I get "failed to retrieve the share list from the server" ....what can I do ???
<chroot> and this times how?
<dr_willis> chroot:  again. ifconfig. or ethtool
<eyy1sup> why does "initctl list" not return anything on my Ubuntu?
<chroot> ok, i will read the man page myself. thanks .
<theadmin> eyy1sup: Try "service --status-all"
<diverdude> Why is tlmgr not available in the ubuntu version of texlive??
<dr_willis> never seen initctrl befor. ;)
<parapan> yo fellows; I set up a VPN connection from ubuntu to a windows server , the network manager reports the connection is active, I can see myself on the list of the server, but the connection does not work ....when browsing the network I get "failed to retrieve the share list from the server" ....what can I do ???
<eyy1sup> theadmin: it shows "cron" with a ? ... what does that mean? Upstart doesn't start a lot of services since upgrade
<crary> ni
<North> would you tell me how to solve the problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/840141/
<theadmin> eyy1sup: Probably it means cron doesn't report the status properly
<crary> must say en?
<Olya> Hi all!
<eyy1sup> theadmin: hmm... any time I type "service xxxxxx status" it reports nothing... as if the 'service' command isn't working properly
<theadmin> eyy1sup: hmmm... Guess that is the case then :$ I dunno
<CharminTheMoose> How can I view a list of the most recently installed packages?
<eyy1sup> well, nevermind, service apache2 status worked... but cron is not even responding
<diverdude> Why is tlmgr not available in the ubuntu version of texlive??
<parapan> yo fellows; I set up a VPN connection from ubuntu to a windows server , the network manager reports the connection is active, I can see myself on the list of the server, but the connection does not work ....when browsing the network I get "failed to retrieve the share list from the server" ....what can I do ???
<kism> dr_willis the sequence is \040 and thanks for the help
<mjhszig> does anyone use a brother printer??
<crary> could anyone else say chinese?
<mjhszig> im having an insanely crazy print issue - i think im going to smash it/and/or my computer
<shadowe989> mjhszig,  put it on Youtube if you go that route. :)))
<eyy1sup> does anyone know why "runlevel" would return "unknown" ?
<llutz_> !runlevel | eyy1sup
<ubottu> eyy1sup: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<mcurran> When my system starts up, my eth0 connection gets an IP and reports connected, but there's no traffic going through, I always have to disconnect and reconnect.  Anyone got any ideas?  I have wicd running at startup, and I also define a static ip in interfaces file.  I've tried disabling wlan0, but that doesn't help, because I thought wicd was connecting wlan0 and ...
<eyy1sup> ubottu: so, since it uses Upstart, seeing "Unknown" is normal because there's nothing in /etc/inittab?
<ubottu> eyy1sup: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadowe989> !Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mjhszig> id prefer not too.. :/
<shadowe989> mjhszig, i'd just state you're problem here and the ubuntu forums then check back if anyone had a question. a lot of people afk here.
<shadowe989> if anyone had a answer*
<dr_willis> check askubuntu.com also
<werder> crary: you want Chinese what now?
<shadowe989> werder, lol
<parapan> I set up a VPN connection from ubuntu to a windows server , the network manager reports the connection is active, I can see myself on the list of the server, but the connection does not work ....when browsing the network I get "failed to retrieve the share list from the server" ....what can I do ???
<shadowe989> !cn | crary
<ubottu> crary: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dr_willis> parapan: can you ping the machines
<parapan> dr_willis: nope
<llutz_> parapan: check routeing "route -n", your defalut-route should point to the vpn-servers IP
<llutz_> default*
<parapan> dr_willis: cannot ping any internal IP, but the server reports I'm connected .....maybe something related with editing the smb.conf ???? samba is installed , is working on my home network just fine ...
<dr_willis> parapan:  windows firewall would be my first guess.
<imgx64> Following an update, USB disks no longer show in Unity's panel. Can I get them back?
<dr_willis> if ping fails, id think its firewal. or not a samba issue
<parapan> llutz_: the command is giving me the external IP of the VPN server ...and also an internal IP address ...guess that's correct
<parapan> dr_willis: in what way ? what to check on the firewall ??? other connections are working and active .....all of them are windows clients anyway ....
<dr_willis> parapan:  i always turn off the windows firewall
<mickepaprika> I have the problem that everything freezes for 1 second, approx every 30 secs.. googling for that it seems like it can be a symptom for many different things, but none of the solutions i've found seems to work.. what is a good starting point for trying to locate the problem?
<Ranthor_Harwath> I contact the evolution support guys
<Ranthor_Harwath> they told me to upgrade to 3.2.3
<shadowe989> mickepaprika, when did it start happening, any changes to you're system before your issue?
<Ranthor_Harwath> actually the distro should update it
<Ranthor_Harwath> whom should I contact here?
<mjhszig> *not really a linux problem, just throwing this out there...*  -Pinguy/OpenOffice.org spreadsheet/Brother printer : everything working fine, until i hit Print on file X.odt, then computer sends file to printer, printer light comes on and then nothing, but ANY other file i open, or new file i create will print. so i copied only the text into new document, it prints, copied only formating into new document, it prints, so i copy all of
<mjhszig>  file into a new file , now it wont print again!
<mjhszig> just thought maybe someone out there with a Brother print had a similar issue, or had an idea...
<parapan> dr_willis: OK, got that but, if the firewall will be active would I have the server reported that I'm connected and active ????
<diuneigh> can someone help me with setting up a swap partition?  I am getting an error.
<mickepaprika> shadowe989: it happened after the upgrade to 11.10
<llutz_> Ranthor_Harwath: precise has 3.2.3. find a backport-repo, a ppa or just build it from source
<dr_willis> parapan: it coulf be blocking the ping test
<mickepaprika> shadowe989: i upgraded from 10.04 (i think) so i skipped some versions.. so don't know exactly which version that is the bad guy
<parapan> dr_willis: our admin says it is not the case ...he suggested me to ping the internal IP's
<shadowe989> mickepaprika, sometimes upgrades vs fresh install can be buggy. I'd pop in the live disk and see if it works without installing. If it does work then back up your data and reformat clean.
<mickepaprika> shadowe989: already tried that... it's a fresh install, and the problem still exists
<overclucker> Ranthor_Harwath: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/
 * wh1zz0 guys please I am trying to ssh into a port 333 but it doesnt let me.. This is the command I used... ssh -p 333 dave@hostip   Is there another option that makes this not work? When I use my windows box (putty) and I change the port field from 22 to 333) it connects once. But from my ubuntu it doesnt cannot. Please help
<parapan> dr_willis: however ....I've done the route -n command and it returned the external and the internal IP of the VPN server .....so the ping to internal IP 192.168.1.150 is working ....but no other IP respond to ping ...
<mickepaprika> shadowe989: the problem is also appearant when I run from the live disk
<shadowe989> mickepaprika, hmm I take it, you've updated and installed you're graphics driver?
<diuneigh> can anyone help me with a swap file partition?
<llutz_> wh1zz0: do you have set any iptables rules denying outgoing 333?
<wh1zz0> llutz_: None at all
<crary> does anyone else hear me?
<dr_willis> a swap file, or a swap partition,
<mickepaprika> shadowe989: yes i guess the graphics driver is new, i haven't done any explicit installation, using the one that got installed by the installation process. i have an intel graphics card
<werder> crary: what's up?
<wh1zz0> llutz_:  Last time I did ssh into another port other than the defaut 22... I think I added a different option.. version or something, but can't remember... Help would be apppreciated
<wh1zz0> llutz_: Can't remember the exact syntax/command
<llutz_> wh1zz0: "telnet hostip 333"  does it show something like "OpenSSh ...blahblah"
<diuneigh> dr_willis...I made the swap file already when I install 11.10 but gparted doesn't calls it unknown.
<llutz_> wh1zz0: ssh -p333 hostip     is correct and shouldn't need any other options
<dr_willis> diuneigh:  a swap partition. you mean?
<diuneigh> dr willis: yes.. it is not on.
<shadowe989> mickepaprika, hows you're cpu usage looking in "System Monitor"? is it hitting 100%?
<dr_willis> diuneigh:  try the proper swapon command.
<diuneigh> dr_willis: what is it?  I havent' had luck googling an answer.
<wh1zz0> llutz_: Yes .. this is what is shows to be precise: http://paste.ubuntu.com/840166/
<werder> diuneigh: sudo swapon /dev/sdaX
<kwtm2> Question about Qsynth/Fluidsynth: I can play my music composition ok through Rosegarden + Qsynth, but when I try to convert it to Midi, I lose all the percussion.  How can I retain percussion?
<mickepaprika> shadowe989: running xfce, so not sure how to access the system monitor... this is from "top" though: Cpu(s):  2.5%us,  1.7%sy,  0.0%ni, 95.9%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<dr_willis> diuneigh:  swapon /dev/sdxx  i think. check man page
<diuneigh> werder: thanks.. how to permanently turn it on?
<mickepaprika> shadowe989: so nothing strange there as far as i can see?
<werder> diuneigh: you'll need to edit fstab if it isn't mounting on boot
<dr_willis> diuneigh: fstab entry in /etc/fstab
<wh1zz0> llutz_: I tried exactly as you stated and what i usually use but keep getting this error: Protocol major versions differ: 2 vs. 1
<diuneigh> werder: what do I edit in fstab?  I followed this site and it didn't work. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<llutz_> wh1zz0: try "ssh -2 -p333 user@hostip"
<diuneigh> Dr. willis: see msg to werder above.
<wh1zz0> llutz_: Okie never mind.. I found it.. using the -1 option works
<boba88> good morning everybody :) Is my processor  (Intel Pentium III (4 CPUs), 2.3 GHz) 64-bit capable?
<wh1zz0> llutz_: Connected... Thanks
<llutz_> wh1zz0: why the heck do you use ssh-v1?
<diuneigh> werder: error swapon: /dev/sdb5: read swap header failed: Invalid argument
<auronandace> boba88: pentium3 i sincerely doubt it
<wh1zz0> llutz_: isnt that the default?
<shadowe989> mickepaprika,  Ahh okay... that looks good. very odd... I assumed you was running gnome 3 and was taking a shot that gnome 3 was the reason you're lagging but I do not know much about xfce so I am unable to help. :(
<wh1zz0> llutz_: If not, please how can I change it
<llutz_> wh1zz0: iirc not since some years
<llutz_> boba88: grep " lm " /proc/cpuinfo
<burazrock_> hi all,i have problems with my nvidia card.it is a g105m. I tryed to install ppa (xswat) to upgrade automaticcaly drivers but when install driver current, after grub the screen stands black. So i remove ppa and now driver nouveau is running, but when i try to install drivers proprietry with jockey it crashs during the installation and after reboot screen is black after grub...what can i do?if it is possible i would
<burazrock_> latest video driver.thanks
<werder> diuneigh: try sudo swapoff then swapon
<shadowe989> mickepaprika, Maybe askubuntu.com or the ubuntu forums can help... maybe someone in here? But good luck.
<wh1zz0> llutz_: I know that I always keep my machine up to date.. So how come it hasn't updated automatically...*thinking*
<boba88> llutz_: no unix-based currently... i plan to install one
<llutz_> wh1zz0: change it in /etc/ssh/sshd_config  (protocol 2)
<llutz_> wh1zz0: Protocol 2
<mickepaprika> shadowe989: ok thanks anyway! no it seems to be something deeper... i would expect to see some line in dmesg whenever it happens, but nothing there... alright will try that! thanks!
<auronandace> boba88: check it in wikipedia
<wh1zz0> llutz_: Okie I have it opened now but what line do I change?
<llutz_> wh1zz0: Protocol 2
<wh1zz0> I can see protocol version 2 there... Or is it because the remote computer uses version 1?
<chroot> hi, how to forbidden telnet and ftp service when system booting up ?
<diuneigh> werder: same error with swap off.
<wh1zz0> llutz_: When you say edit the versions, are you talking about edditing the sshd_config file in the remote hostip im connecting to?
<werder> diuneigh: what does gparted say about the partition?
<Ranthor_Harwath> hello how does windows+W work?
<Ranthor_Harwath> in the gnome
<llutz_> wh1zz0: yes. you might check ~/.ssh/config on the clients too, maybe some set "Protocol 1" there
<zeroblock> hello a;;
<wh1zz0> llutz_: Because from what I can see.. From my server which i'm connecting from.. doing gksudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and viewing the file shows me Protocol version 2 alredy here
<Olya> Hi all!
<dr_willis> chroot:  clarify what you mean
<Olya> Help please
<wh1zz0> llutz_: Okie thanks
<Olya> ext3grep ext3grep: init_directories.cc:534: void init_directories(): Assertion `lost_plus_found_directory_iter != all_directories.end()' failed.
<Olya> PLEASE HELP!
<werder> shouting is rude
<chroot> everytime when i boot my machine, the telnet and ftp service will open automatically, this is unsecure
<diuneigh> werder: there is an ! next to it and calls it unknown (although I made the swap file in the installer).
<chroot> so i want to shutdown it
<dr_willis> chroot:  why do you have them installed then .
<Olya> hEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP!!!
<llutz_> wh1zz0: you also could try setting sshd_config "Protocol 2,1" to use bot protocol versions, if some clients still need it
<auronandace> diuneigh: a swap file and a swap partition are two different things
<chroot> for remote control and file sharing
<zeroblock> can I install ubuntu on mbp 2011 early ?I haved google about it but it seens have wifi problem
<shadowe989> everybody panic!! lol sorry ot :))
<dr_willis> chroot:  if upstart runs them check /etc/init.d  i think
<werder> diuneigh: I assume gparted tells you it is unmounted. You can just reformat it to swap again.
<dr_willis> chroot:  ssh makes them redundant
<zeroblock> how to solved wifi problem about mbp ?
<Olya> Please Help!
<diuneigh> werder: I cannot format it.. there is an error.
<chroot> yeah, i know that too, but exactly, what to do to forbidden the service start up at bootstrap
<werder> diuneigh: is the error some crap about running processes?
<diuneigh> auroanandace: ok.. it is a swap partition
<dr_willis> Olya:  shouting tends to get yiu ignored
<overclucker> Ranthor_Harwath: you might be able to check your keybindings to find out
<Ranthor_Harwath> checked the documentation
<Olya> no
<Olya> im not
<Olya> just help please
<auronandace> !helpme | Olya
<ubottu> Olya: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Olya> ext3grep ext3grep: init_directories.cc:534: void init_directories(): Assertion `lost_plus_found_directory_iter != all_directories.end()' failed.
<diuneigh> werder: no mkswap -L "" /dev/sdb5
<diuneigh>      	
<diuneigh> /dev/sdb5: Device or resource busy
<Ranthor_Harwath> I click windows + W , it is nice, I want to focus one of the window
<llutz_> chroot: rename according upstart-scripts in /etc/init to /etc/init/service.conf.disabled or use sysv-rc-conf to disable them
<werder> diuneigh: as I thought, the devious bastard (I have trouble with this too). try sudo "lsof /dev/sda5"
<dr_willis> Olya:  i would start with googling and chevking askubuntu.com for that exact error message
<diuneigh> werder: with ""?
<werder> diuneigh: sorry without the quotation marks
<Olya> ok start please
<werder> lulz
<auronandace> Olya: he means you check them
<diuneigh> werder: nothing..
<Olya> no
<Olya> he about him
<Olya> "i start"...
<dr_willis> be more detailed in your responses.
<shadowe989> lol
<diuneigh> werder: thanks for your help but I'll have to tackle this tomorrow.... too tired..
<auronandace> Olya: english isn't your first language is it?
<dr_willis> im not doing stuff you can do. im on a cellphone
<Olya> yes
<boba88> auronandace: I just did echo %PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE% under windows and it gives me x86, so it is 32 bit capable only?
<Ben64> Olya has been in and out of here for about 8.5hrs asking how to undelete stuff
<auronandace> boba88: yes
<jpds> !ru | Olya
<ubottu> Olya: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Olya> no
<dr_willis> last i saw he has the files with out the names...
<Olya> little people
<Ben64> i haven't kept up with it, too much shouting for me
<werder> please keep the comedy gold rolling
<boba88> and under linux if i do cat proc/cpuinfo and if it has an lm flag than it is 64 bit capable right, just curios?
<shadowe989> werder, lol
<llutz_> boba88: yes
<dr_willis> if that fs has been in use stuff may nit be recoverable anymire
<Olya> dr_willis, you start?
<boba88> llutz_: thanks :)
<Ben64> Olya: what he meant was "If I were you, I would...."
<dr_willis> olya you need to check askubuntu. and google. is my advice.
<Olya> ok
<Olya> you do it?
<shadowe989> lol this has to be a troll
<Olya> im bad english
<dr_willis> you do it.
<Olya> how i chek askubuntu?
<dr_willis> its a web site..
<shadowe989> www.askubuntu.com
<Olya> sure i have in google but no sk
<Olya> ask
<Olya> http://groups.google.com/group/ext3grep/browse_thread/thread/d1eff17ad2846994
<Olya> Please Help!
<shadowe989> !helpme | Olya
<ubottu> Olya: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<llutz_> !details > Olya Pls read http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<ubottu> Olya, please see my private message
<dr_willis> repeating help me... gets you ignored..
<werder> or gives us good laffs
<dr_willis> i imagine his files are gone now anyway
<Olya> very big tutorial and VERY BAD I ENGLESH KNOW!
<Ranthor_Harwath> Olya, so dont do it
<Olya> but know simply words
<Ranthor_Harwath> olya, do something else
<Olya> how?
<jatt> I can send email with postfix configuring it as relay for google SMTP but mail to root@localhost doesn't arrives what could be the reason of this?
<shadowe989> dr_willis, agreed.
<Ranthor_Harwath> jatt: checkk /var/log/messages
<Olya> i cry :(
<jpds> Olya: Sometimes you just need backups.
<dr_willis> google has a translate feature.
<shadowe989> dr_willis ahh good idea!
<llutz_> jatt: do you have "localhost" in mydestination?
<shadowe989> Olya, http://translate.google.com/
<Olya> it in backup
<Olya> i use image
<jatt> I checked /var/log/mail.log, you can see a snippet here:
<jatt> http://codepad.org/wl4mTm5U
<jatt> basically it says:
<jatt> Feb 13 10:33:31 user-laptop postfix/local[29268]: 8B568C5E1A: to=<root@localhost>, relay=local, delay=0.18, delays=0.1/0.01/0/0.08, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: procmail -a "$EXTENSION")
<llutz_> jatt: and also, root should get any mails, they should be redirected to a common user account
<Olya> i use trans
<Marvin_> hey hey
<Olya> PLEASE HELP!
<jatt> so it must be sent, but when I login as root and type mail it says: No mail for root
<llutz_> jatt: so check you procmail settings
<Olya> jpds, you know ext3grep?
<Ben64> Olya: your files are probably gone forever by now, get new files
<Olya> plz
<shadowe989> !helpme | Olya
<ubottu> Olya: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<llutz_> jatt: and also, root should get any mails, they should be redirected to a common user account. check your /etc/aliases
<Olya> !helpme | Olya
<ubottu> Olya, please see my private message
<dr_willis> Olya: you havent even taken time to read any translated guides...
<Olya> i just need friend here
<Olya> who help me
<jatt> llutz_: thanks. /etc/aliases says:
<jatt> postmaster:    root
<Olya> or friends...
<Marvin_> im sorry, i dont want to disturb you all now while helping olya...but if anyone got time to help me with a irc question, i would be damn thankfull
<llutz_> jatt: look for lines starting with root:
<Ben64> Marvin_: you'd have to ask it first
<Ranthor_Harwath> I am lost
<jatt> I'm reading procmail man page to see how to configure it
<piliakis> hello
<Olya> Marvin, i have tragedion now :(
<Ranthor_Harwath> jatt: what do you want to achieve
<Olya> tragedy
<Marvin_> thanks ben, is there any way for a private message? its shameful for me
<Ben64> !pm | Marvin_
<ubottu> Marvin_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Olya> Ben64 and me?
<piliakis> I have removed pulseaudio from Ubuntu 11.10 and using ALSA together with xfce4-mixer for volume control
<jatt> Ranthor_Harwath: http://codepad.org/wl4mTm5U
<jatt> I'm sending mail to root@localhost with postfix, get delivered by it through procmail but doesn't arrive to root
<jatt> well not me, but apt-listchanges
<Olya> Ok
<jatt> which has an option to send the package changes to an email account
<piliakis> however whenever I open Bnashee or Rhythmbox and close their windows they disappear into the non-existing volume applet menu of pulseaudio
<Olya> ext3grep not work for me
<Marvin_> im not guy who just works and expect help, so i ask if you are fine with a noob question...but im kinda newe here
<piliakis> is there a way to stop that or work around it?
<Olya> HOW RECOVER DELETED FILES ON EXT3?
<llutz_> could someone pls remove that troll, thanks
<auronandace> !undelete | Olya
<ubottu> Olya: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<jatt> hm procmail doesn't seem to have a configuration file?
<shadowe989> !attitude| Olya
<ubottu> Olya: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Ben64> Marvin_: yeah, just ask. you don't need to ask to ask or explain you're new or anything.
<llutz_> jatt: do you have procmail installed?
<dr_willis> time to use backups...
<Marvin_> thanks ben...
<jatt> llutz_: yes
<Olya> Shadowe HELP PLEASE!
<jpds> Olya: Мы, к сожалению, не знаем как помочь вам.
<Marvin_> i just cant control a irc client
<shadowe989> !helpme | Olya
<ubottu> Olya: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Marvin_> actually i use a firefox addon to come here
<Olya> jpds,.?
<Marvin_> how can i connecd to other servers, exept freenode and quakenet ..
<CaptAnon> Why can't I ads things to the menu bar
<Ben64> Marvin_: the best way would be to get a real irc client, like xchat
<llutz_> jatt: /etc/procmailrc  is the config
<CaptAnon> Man unity has made It really hard to do anything
<piliakis> I have removed pulseaudio from Ubuntu 11.10 and using ALSA together with xfce4-mixer for volume control
<werder> Marvin_: xchat is very nice...
<piliakis> however whenever I open Bnashee or Rhythmbox and close their windows they disappear into the non-existing volume applet menu of pulseaudio
<piliakis> is there a way to stop that or work around it?
<Marvin_> im damn shameful, but my actual os is windows 7...im also using ubuntu but just right now windows 7
<Marvin_> xchat, thanks alot mate!
<Marvin_> xchat also working here on ubuntu ?
<jatt> llutz_: I see, ubuntu doesn't provide a sample file, the syntax seems complicated I will check it maybe I need to configure it so I get mail from root
<werder> Marvin_: have no fear, xchat works on Windows and GNU/Linux
<Marvin_> great
<jatt> I mean to root
<Marvin_> thanks werder!
<CaptAnon> How do I add a launcher to unity?
<werder> np
<dr_willis> need xchat for android. ;)
<Marvin_> i want to use it at both, because windows is only my gaming os
<werder> dr_willis: that is so very much the truth.
<Marvin_> android, easy...on my mobile phone :)
<llutz_> jatt: add "root:  yourusername" to /etc/aliases and run "newaliases" as root then. "postfix reload"
<dr_willis> better.. weechat on android
<Ben64> my phone carrier blocks irc :(
<Marvin_> weechat?
<Marvin_> thanks
<llutz_> dr_willis: whats wrong with andchat?
<Marvin_> thanks all...you are damn helpful here
<dr_willis> llutz_:  it has issues for my phone.
<Marvin_> didnt expect this
<werder> Ben64: those bastards.
<llutz_> dr_willis: time to buy a new phone :)
<Ben64> werder: exactly
<Marvin_> dont buy a wasted apple ;-)
<dr_willis> llutz_:  6mo till i can upgrade
<werder> man, fsck phone contracts
<jatt> llutz_: thank will try it now. I checked and mail to my username arrives correctly to localhost
<llutz_> Marvin_: i said phone, not "hip girly gadget"
<llutz_> jatt: so you are missing the root alias
<dr_willis> llutz_:  going to get a pink samsung note..... ;)
<Marvin_> samsung ftw...makes good phones
<llutz_> dr_willis: send us a picture when you unbox it :) sry OT
<Ranthor_Harwath> ubuntu unity is so weird
<AirborneCalavry> Hi,cannot download SPE ( stani's Pthyon Editor) or any other Python IDE off Software centre, Cannot connect to Internet and i have changed sources,and keep saying after not trusted packages
<werder> Marvin_: you mean except my intercept pos
<CaptAnon> Does anyone here like unity?
<Ranthor_Harwath> I really hate it
<Marvin_> sorry, my english
<fidel> CaptAnon: is that question any helpful?
<Marvin_> im not your zoned like
<Marvin_> yes
<dr_willis> CaptAnon: works fine. with some tweaking
<boba88> i have another question regarding drivers for projectors under linux? For example if i need a projector driver interface that I can use to control projectors from within an application i develop...
<shadowe989> CaptAnon, I actually like it... as long as my programs I need work then I'm not picky.
<Marvin_> area i mean*
<koppe> I have a couple of external harddrives (USB), and get "systmedisc not found" if I try to boot with them connected.  Can I install GRUB on them in some way (eg. chainloader) so that I can boot Linux normally?
<CaptAnon> fidel, how is that response helpful? How do you tweek it dr_willis
<Ranthor_Harwath> the menus are on top windows are somewhere  else
<boba88> do you know such sources?
<fidel> CaptAnon: thats a question pointing out that you dont like unity. which is ok - but its not a helpful question ;)
<koppe> I have Windows on /sda1 and Linux on sdb1.  GRUB is installed on sda (but finds stuff in sdb1)
<Marvin_> werder? you dont accept pm? i just tried...
<jatt> llutz_: thanks. it is working perfectly now after adding the alias. So ubuntu/postfix doesn't allow any direct mail to root? as security measure?
<fidel> CaptAnon: there are alternatives like gnome3, xfce etc in case unity is not the solution you like
<dr_willis> CaptAnon:  dozens of guides out there. see webupd8 and askubuntu.com
<CaptAnon> I remember getting ubuntu for the first time about 2 or 3 years ago, and the main think I liked was that I could customise everything, and now that is gone. and I don't know what is left
<Ranthor_Harwath> jatt dont use postfix just mail command?
<werder> Marvin_: sorry I'm on irssi and I still don't know how to work this thing
<jatt> yes I use mail to test mails
<Ranthor_Harwath> I want file edit view menus on the window not somewhere else
<llutz_> jatt: yes, in general root should never read mails. they always should be forwarded to a common useraccount. its a security thing
<jatt> MTA is postfix tho
<AirborneCalavry> Hi,cannot download SPE ( stani's Pthyon Editor) or any other Python IDE off Software centre, Cannot connect to Internet and i have changed sources,and keep saying after not trusted packages
<werder> Marvin_: am I not accepting pms?
<Ranthor_Harwath> jatt : if it is local client, use mail command
<Marvin_> oki, but then tell me how you mark my name at least, i always get a pop up when you message me
<jatt> llutz: alright, thanks again
<Marvin_> no...its says pm's are not allowed to this user
<llutz_> jatt: postfix should have asked you at installation about this
<dr_willis> unity is a work in progress..
<llutz_> AdvoWork: but if that is a usergroup, you better create a new group and add all users you need to have access to this group. chgrp directory to this new group too
<dr_willis> 12.# gains a lot of things. patience.
<shadowe989> yeah unity / gnome 3 is new stuff... give it time for the developers to switch over.
<CaptAnon> Ranthor_Harwath,  I agree, it's like they took the bad stuff from windows and the bad stuff from ubuntu and mashed them together
<Ben64_D3> take that verizon, got past your  irc block
<werder> wait wtf just happened with all the users joining? Does everyone just script to join at 10 AM GMT?
<burazrock> hi all,i have problems with my nvidia card.it is a g105m. I tryed to install ppa (xswat) to upgrade automaticcaly drivers but when install driver current, after grub the screen stands black. So i remove ppa and now driver nouveau is running, but when i try to install drivers proprietry with jockey it crashs during the installation and after reboot screen is black after grub...what can i do?if it is possible i would
<burazrock> latest video driver.thanks
<Ben64> !netsplit | werder
<ubottu> werder: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<shadowe989> yeah netsplits happen
<Ranthor_Harwath> CaptAnon: I checked the documentation, but can't be comfortable with the unity
<CaptAnon> dr_willis, Why did they remove gnome 2, that worked great, and if you like unity things you could add docky which also worked, but unity is just horrible, it has no redeeming features
<werder> Ben64: thanks mate!
<dr_willis> gnome devs killed gnome2 CaptAnon
<CaptAnon> I spend time learning how to use gnome how to set things up they way I like it, and then they just change it at the drop of a hat.
<shadowe989> you can use gnome 2 on Ubuntu 11.10. Theres some tutorials on google.
<shadowe989> Gnome is just a small part of ubuntu, it can be replaced like anything else.
<CaptAnon> What is the main part of ubuntu?
<dr_willis> gnome2 had issues also.. but thats basically OT.
<fidel> CaptAnon: the point in sw is always - it will never stay forever the way you learn it at a certain point in time ;)
<damo22> CaptAnon, the kernel and apt-get
<CaptAnon> sw? fidel
<fidel> and there are tons of alternatives to unity - and many ppl might even dislike the things unity brought ... but thats the way it is. use it - or get something else
<fidel> sw = software
<CaptAnon> ok apt-get works very well, pity there are no good programs to install with it
<dr_willis> ranting gets you no where
<damo22> CaptAnon, define good programs
<Ranthor_Harwath> apt-get is really nice
<shadowe989> yeah
<CaptAnon> ones that are easy to use not buggy and serve there purpose
<llutz_> CaptAnon: stop trolling
<shadowe989> everything on the software center is on apt-get... software center is basically a frontend for apt-get.
<fidel> CaptAnon: well then use another os and ...yeah stop trolling ;)
 * dr_willis waits for an actual support question.
<damo22> how do i automatically send a message to someone on irc when they come online ?
<CaptAnon> I've been using ubuntu for the last 3 years, but unity has really really annoyed me and now I cant go back.
<dr_willis> damo22:  depends on the irs client. or use msgserv  service
<shadowe989> CaptAnon, you can go back. Google how to install gnome 2 on it.
<dr_willis> gnome2 is dead. time to move on.
<fidel> CaptAnon: dude you can jump away from unity in several ways
<fidel> we even mentioned those ways already
<dr_willis> theres some gnome2ish thangs for gnome-shell in the works :)
<CaptAnon> okok,
<CaptAnon> will try
<shadowe989> CaptAnon, Linux is a modular OS. If you don't like it, change it.
<damo22> dr_willis, how do i use msgserv
<dr_willis>    /msg msgserv help    or was it memoserv
<dr_willis> people tend to overlook it.
<llutz_> shadowe989: surprising news in a time people change distro because they dislike the default wallpaper :(
<dr_willis> its memoserv   ;)
<JLuc> Helllo
<JLuc> why have PDFs different icons ?
<JLuc> Sometime its Adobes A,
<dr_willis> thumbnails.. perhaps
<JLuc> sometime its a miniature
<shadowe989> llutz, hahaha
<JLuc> whatdo you mean dr_willis ?
<dr_willis> if file is so big it uses the Adobe icon instead. to save loading a big file
<dr_willis> less then 10mb -- thumbnail. over 10mb = use adobe icon
<dr_willis> i think its 10mb.
<dr_willis> its the same for other files also. its a gnome file manager setting
<tralre> How many here are software developers?
<JLuc> mine are all smaller than 10 Mo
<JLuc> and the As are not smaller
<dr_willis> may be 5mb or 1 mb.. i dont recall the #
<damo22> tralre: i develop software, in my own tme
<tralre> damo22: if you don't mind me asking, where are you from?
<dr_willis> smaller A as in less resources needed.
<hoijui> i want to print a PDF, but the print dialog is too large (x-axis/height), so the OK button is not on the screen anymore (netbook)
<JLuc> i have a 5Mo PDF with miniature and a 1.8Mo with Adobes A
<hoijui> (..seriously?)
<dr_willis> hoijui:  use alt-click to drag the window up...
<overclucker> JLuc: does alt + drag not work?
<tralre> see im from the US, but i want to find a software developer job in Germany
<llutz_> hoijui: just press enter
<JLuc> yes it changes them into miniature overclucker
<Seryth> If I wanted wine 1.3.36 rather than 1.3.28, (which is in the repo) would I have to build from source?
<Ranthor_Harwath> Hello I am losing windows on the workspace
<hoijui> <dr_willis>, does not work.. it does not allow me to pull the dialog out on top, over the border
<werder> overclucker! a hyperactive chicken?
<JLuc> then its just because the system has forgotten to miniature them !
<Ranthor_Harwath> is there any other way to find it other than the alt tab
<overclucker> werder: chicken with increased cluck rate
<JLuc> AMOF i'm not sure i prefer miniature...
<hoijui> llutz_, also does not work, cause the element on focus is the "choose printer" drop-box, not the ok button
<Lint> dr_willis, he means modal dialog bound to its parent
<JLuc> since there is a lot of different file types in that folder
<Lint> new "feature" of metacity
<JLuc> and the red A is clearyly visible
<hoijui> (btw, i am using xubuntu)
<hoijui> i mean.. the xfce desktop thing
<llutz_> hoijui: write a bugreport, they should redesign their dialog-boxes
<hoijui> to whom?
<overclucker> JLuc: alt srag should minimize it too, but isn't the point to click a button? you maximize it again afterwards
<Lint> hoijui, and you cannot drag it by holding down alt and dragging by empty regions in it?
<hoijui> you know.. i have to print my pdf ;-)
<overclucker> *drag
<damo22> hoijui, you can press enter to print
<hoijui> Lint, ahhh that works :D thanks
<hoijui> damo22, no i can not, cause ok is not default on focus
<damo22> hoijui, tab to different focus
<hoijui> i tried draggign with alt+tittlebar, that did not work
 * Lint hates clueless gtk developers
<hoijui> yeah i can tab the focus
<hoijui> but i have to do that blindly
<llutz_> hoijui: lpr foo.pdf
<Lint> every widget library that allows dialogs larger than screen should be shot
<hoijui> it works for me now, using alt+drag on an empty part of the dialog
<dr_willis> compiz  has a way to shrink a window down also.. but i dont know th ekey combo. and  i bet its not on by default
<dr_willis> scale plugin perhaps?
<Seryth> If I wanted wine 1.3.36 rather than 1.3.28, (which is in the repo) would I have to build from source?
<ikonia> Lint: please keep your comments out
<dr_willis> alt-click-anywhere drag.. should move..
<hoijui> i cant use commadn line tool, cause the pdf is shown in a browser, and has stuff in it which i can not save (only print)
<hoijui> well.. problem is notw solved for me.. bnut..
<hoijui> that is surely no general solution
<dr_willis> i use the alt-click drag thing on the netboolk all the time.
<hoijui> no user would figure that out by himself
<damo22> hoijui, wget httpofpdf  ; lpr pdf
<CaptAnon> on the software center the comments say that compiz causes 11.10 to crash, can anyone confirm this?
<hoijui> hmm.. yeah it woudl have been handy in other situations too
<dr_willis> ive had similer issues on windows.
<overclucker> I haven't needed alt+drag since i changed to a tiling wm
<dr_willis> 'kdesizer' on windows gives it a similer alt-click-drag feature
<hoijui> that should be an extra window button (next to close, minimize,mazimize)
<dr_willis> badly coded apps/dialogs are bad. :)
<hoijui> where.. when the window size can not be changed, and does not fit on the screen, one can force-add a scrollbar
<hoijui> well.. thanks all of you :-)
<dr_willis> years of computer science and r&d and GUI design,, and we still have cruddy dialog boxs way to many times.
<hoijui> mm
<dr_willis> I remember some better on my Amiga then what i see on windows and linux at times.
 * dr_willis is old.
<mr_pause> Hello
<hoijui> :D
<lukasz_> hello :-)
<overclucker> developers should get over the notion that windows must have a fixed minimum size
<tralre> windows is especially horrible with some of their windows having a tiny MAXIMUM size
<tralre> like for setting environment variables
 * tralre shakes head
<hoijui> yeah... problem is that many devs today use dual-24-inch screens when deving
<hoijui> maybe
<lolcat^> I use a 46" LED for deving
<mr_pause> Does anyone here managed to connect to a virtualbox "internal network" using 11.10 ?
<damo22> O_o
<hoijui> YOU are to blame!
<tralre> me too!
<tralre> i never watch tv. bought an hdtv for computer
<damo22> lolcat^, what is your native resolution
<lukasz_> hey, I've encountered a strange problem - grub installs fine, but my laptop won't boot from hard drive, but when I boot from live CD and then select boot from first hard drive, grub's menu appears without problems, does anybody know what could be the problem?
<lolcat^> damo22: 1080p
<lolcat^> 70hz
<damo22> lolcat^, what is 1080p in pixels
<overclucker> lukasz_: likey cause would be grub not properly installing to mbr
<mr_pause> Or, if noone got that precious knowledge, i'm looking for a way to reset networking the hardest way possible (networking restart doesn't work)
<lolcat^> damo22: 1920x1080 I belive
<Seryth> I think I removed the ubuntu software center O.o
<lolcat^> mr_pause: Pull the plug, and restart
<MasterOfDisaster> mr_pause: um... reboot?
<Seryth> woopsie
<damo22> lolcat^, my mbp does that
<lolcat^> mr_pause: Or if you want to do something difficult: reset it with a bat, then reasemble it
<dalek_> Is it impossible to send files between clients on a LAN using empathy if one is running empathy 2.34.0 and the other is using empathy 2.32.1?
<tralre> heh
<gener1c> just installed proftpd
<mr_pause> lolcat^: I mean, maybe reset configuration or something
<gener1c> i am trying to configure quotas, already made a ftpquota.limittab
<mr_pause> Because it worked before, but not anymore
<mr_pause> So something must've fucked up somewhere
<gener1c> and added a line to the /etc/proftpd/proftpd.confid as such
<gener1c>  QuotaLimitTable file:/usr/local/ftpd/ftpquota.limittab
<overclucker> lukasz_: do you get a grub menu at without cd?
<gener1c> but  the quota wont work
<dalek_> is the file transfer part of empathy 2.34.0 not backwards compatible with earlier versions?
<overclucker> *at all
<gener1c> added  QuotaLimitTable file:/usr/local/ftpd/ftpquota.limittab
<tralre> How can I see a list of all the channels on FreeNode if it says it won't let me because it might flood?
<lukasz_> overclucker: nope, BIOS says that it failed to boot from hard drive
<ahhughez> can someone recommend the best way to split a 12GB mpeg into 2GB archive volumes for transportation? should I just tarball it?
<llutz_> !alis | tralre use to find specific channels
<ubottu> tralre use to find specific channels: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<gener1c> added  QuotaLimitTable file:/usr/local/ftpd/ftpquota.limittab to my proftpd file restarted the server but when i log in as a user and run "quote SITE QUOTA" i get "no quota in effect"
<tralre> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lukasz_> overclucker: I thought I forgot to set boot flag on system partition, but it is on, so I don't know what's the matter...
<overclucker> lukasz_: from terminal sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<mehdi> hello every one ??
<tralre> hi mehdi
<ihavnoth> mehdi: hello
<llutz_> ahhughez: split -b 2G foo.mpg
<damo22> overclucker, he might need to mount it first and tell grub-install where the root directory is
<lukasz_> damo22: I've booted the system on hard drive, but with using live cd in order to access grub
<overclucker> damo22: true, he did say he use cd to boot into the system though
<lukasz_> damo22: /dev/sda5 ( I don't know if you're still here )
<goebbels> exit
<ahhughez> llutz - sweet thank you I will try that :)
<ahhughez> llutz - how can I put it back together?
<llutz_> ahhughez: cat foo* >> bigfoo.mpg
<damo22> lukasz_, do you have a separate /boot partition?
<Seryth> This is a weird question; how can I install the software center from terminal? I had a huge clean up yesterday, but lost some other programs by accident...
<lukasz_> damo22: nope, only / and /home are seperated
<damo22> ok
<werder> goebbels: seriously bro, change your name.
<llutz_> ahhughez: md5sum the mpg-file before and after, check sums to be sure it is ok
<damo22> lukasz_, so youve booted a livecd?
<damo22> lukasz_, or you booted the hdd using the cd
<lukasz_> damo22: I've used Live CD, selected option to boot from first hdd so that it enabled be to access grub menu
<onasis> is there a way to install ubuntu studio as an upgrade to 11.10?
<lukasz_> damo22: when I tried to boot from hard drive, BIOS said that the attempt failed.
<ahhughez> llutz, now you're getting me worried.. how could it possibly get corrupted during this process?
<lukasz_> damo22: ( I don't know if it is important, but I'm using Xubuntu )
<Seryth> This is a weird question; how can I install the software center from terminal? I had a huge clean up yesterday, but lost some other programs by accident...
<bkerensa> Seryth: sudo apt-get install software-center
<llutz_> ahhughez: "things happen..."
<Seryth> bkerensa: aah, I was trying sudo apt-get install ubuntu-software-center :P
<Seryth> thanks
<dalek_> Is it impossible to send files between clients on a LAN using empathy if one is running empathy 2.34.0 and the other is using empathy 2.32.1?
<dalek_> is the file transfer part of empathy 2.34.0 not backwards compatible with earlier versions?
<damo22> lukasz_, so /dev/sda5 is mounted on / and youve booted it?
<lukasz_> damo22: yup, pretty much
<damo22> lukasz_, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda
<KrisDouglas> Seryth, if you are not sure of the name you can use apt-cache search "keyword" to get the name of the app you want. You can also press tab if you are not sure of the full package name,
<KrisDouglas> Seryth, by tab I mean apt-get install softw <tab> will autocomplete a few packages for you to choose from.
<Seryth> KrisDouglas: Thanks, didn't know that
<KrisDouglas> Seryth, :)
<onasis> hello anyone?
<werder> hello
<onasis> ah! thought for a minute i had a ignore on me or something
<werder> nope. ask away.
<onasis> is there a way to install ubuntu studio as an upgrade to 11.10?
<ikonia> onasis: standard upgrade process
<ikonia> !upgrade > onasis
<ubottu> onasis, please see my private message
<lukasz_> damo22: it said no errors reported, I'm going to give it a try and boot it without cd :-)
<c31r2g> hi ikonia
<goebbels> werder: sorry. this is my friends shell and he gave me this name so it was defaulted in irssi
<onasis> ok well i dont know much about ubuntu
<onasis> thats why im asking
<werder> onasis: not really. Ubuntu studio is a weird hybrid of gnome2 and xfce right now
<ganteng> hallo
<werder> Pekka: its ok. history is a biatch
<Pekka> true true
<onasis> cause when i put the dvd in of ubuntu studio it does come up with an upgrade option but then comes up with an error
<JLuc> Hello.
<JLuc> Is there a way to use wildcards character in the searchbox in nautilus ?
<gener1c> the file exists (i made it) and ftpquota shows my configs like they should look in that file , but i just cant seem to be able to make this bugger use it...
<werder> onasis: you can download the packages in Ubunut Studio in the Software Center but you can't upgrade
<ganteng> kenalan donk
<gener1c> added  QuotaLimitTable file:/usr/local/ftpd/ftpquota.limittab to my proftpd file restarted the server but when i log in as a user and run "quote SITE QUOTA" i get "no quota in effect"
<lukasz_> damo22: nope, it still said it failed to boot -.-
<onasis> ah thanks werder
<werder> yep
<onasis> thats all i need to know
<damo22> lukasz_, you sure bios says boot HD0 not HD1
<onasis> gonna probably backup everything and start again anyways as im gonna have a treble boot osx/win7/ubuntu studio
<werder> onasis: not bad, not bad at all.
<damo22> onasis, probably better to use osx as host and run others in VM
<werder> onasis: also, speaking of historical figures, are you named after aristotle onassis?
<onasis> i like ubuntu, its really nice
<karim_> ubuntu is the best os
<onasis> i just got the nickname when i went to greece, as per jackie onasis swimming near the onasis island
<werder> onasis: pretty cool.
<onasis> only thing i would like to see with ubuntu is more support from audio apps, protools, ableton live, reason etc
<onasis> and some really pro video editing software
<ranonx> admin?
<damo22> onasis: complain to avid for not having linux release
<krasnozer> is it possible to disable the notifications bubbles ?
<onasis> damo22 i wont waste my breath i think! lol!
<karim_> i would have known a software who allow me to stock the pass word  put in my computer
<werder> karim_: keepass
<qw-Russian> hello
<qw-Russian> help me please
<onasis> is there a reliable way to backup a disk to dvd on ubuntu?
<lukasz_> damo22: I only have one hdd in my laptop
<werder> onasis: not sure what you mean
<DJones> !ask | qw-Russian
<ubottu> qw-Russian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qw-Russian> i am install kubuntu 10.04 LTS after installation i am upgrade my system from 12.04 but after upgrade system is not started maybe started but i am not see write me system in the monitor
<qw-Russian> help me please
<ganteng> yang cwek kenalan donk
<werder> onasis: are you trying to put files and stuff on a dvd?
<llutz_> qw-Russian: #ubuntu+1 for that
<ganteng> hallo
<DJones> qw-Russian: If you've upgraded to the development version of 12.04, can you ask the question in #ubuntu+1 which is the support channel for it, until the final version is released in April
<craws> =¯¯¯¯hi¯¯¯¯=
<craws> =¯¯¯¯whats ?¯¯¯¯=
<Ben64> craws: stop with the weird characters
<craws> =¯¯¯¯my ubuntu is ok¯¯¯¯=
<llutz_> craws: stop that please
<Ranthor_Harwath> whats tath
<Ranthor_Harwath> sorry what is that 'things'
<craws> =¯¯¯¯lammer in irc usage autocolor¯¯¯¯=
<llutz_> craws: stop that
<Ben64> craws: speak normally without the lame unicode art
<craws> =¯¯¯¯jgaf¯¯¯¯=
<c31r2g> Ben64 what is this unicode art u said???
<Ben64> c31r2g: look at the characters around what craws is saying
<c31r2g> yes
<c31r2g> how do they appear
<Ben64> he types them or something
<llutz_> childish mirc user i'd guess
<c31r2g> LOL
<Ranthor_Harwath> it is a plugin for mirc
<Ranthor_Harwath> I assume
<Ben64> correct, its called ircap
<damo22> its called "=" + String + "="
<werder> I don't see nothin.
<llutz_> however its called, its unwanted here
<gener1c> come on
<qw-Russian> help please ^(
<gener1c> no one uses proftpd on ubuntu ? :(
<llutz_> qw-Russian: #ubuntu+1 for that
<qw-Russian> i am sit but not answer for me
<llutz_> qw-Russian: you won't get help here for anything 12.04 related
<gener1c> added  QuotaLimitTable file:/usr/local/ftpd/ftpquota.limittab to my proftpd file restarted the server but when i log in as a user and run "quote SITE QUOTA" i get "no quota in effect"
<llutz_> qw-Russian: you installed alpha-software, you broke stuff, you lose
<qw-Russian> me answer quote : <Fai1ure> qw-Russian: install kubuntu 10.04 again, and don't upgrade to 12.04 :)
<qw-Russian> i have one question ^
<deskduck> Hello and good evening people, I have a functioning conky script http://pastebin.com/p3b6FMA5 i just want to add seconds and want to place time below date, any suggestions? It is better if you can give me a modified script via pastebin.
<qw-Russian> and is it possible how  without a refixturing ?
<gener1c> i didnt install alpha i didnt break anything and the proftpd channel is dead , plus google wont help me
<gener1c> qw-Russian: go to ubuntu+1
<qw-Russian> gener1c, i am sit but not answer
<boba88> does anyone know of an SDK for controlling projectors?
<gener1c> i am sit aswell but no answer anywhere
<boba88> what image to be projected etc
<gener1c> pico projector sdk
<gener1c> picop
<camer0n> hi there, i screwed up and accidently "rm /etc/*" rather than "m etc/*". I can no longer sudo, can some one please help
<boba88> gener1c: will it support proxima ultralight x350?
<crizzy> camer0n: recover from backups
<gener1c> google it
<gener1c> no idea here
<camer0n> crizzy:  I don't believe i have backups of the /etc files
<gener1c> id backup the firmware and try it , whats the worst that could happen
<crizzy> then you're in trouble
<Ben64> camer0n: well you broke it... time to reinstall!
<gener1c> no!
<gener1c> he can use a livecd
<Ben64> camer0n: by the way, why would you want to "m /etc/*"
<camer0n> gener1c: have tried googling, but i apparently need to limit to single user and cannot perform the command: "sudo: unknown uid: 1000"
<gener1c> and cp the /etc file from it
<camer0n> Ben64: oops, "rm etc/*
<Ben64> gener1c: that will only partially work
<camer0n> "
<llutz_> gener1c: that won't work for most things
<gener1c> thats better than reinstall tho :P
<Ben64> camer0n: well why were you running that as root?
<gener1c> on the other had its not
<gener1c> on a second thought*
<llutz_> camer0n: you can try to use a testdisk live-cd and use photorec to get your files back.
<Ben64> it will be missing shadow, group files and stuff
<camer0n> Ben64: some how i a folder got copied to a weird place, and in the folder, there was a copy of the /etc. i was just trying to restore it back. i think a script has gone awry
<Ben64> won't be able to log in as his user anymore
<gener1c> anyways does anybody here have a clue on how to make file quotas work on proftpd?!
<deskduck> Can I request you to share a conky script with me?
<boba88> gener1c: it is not free i guess :)
<Ben64> camer0n: well in the future be very careful with sudo and root permissions
<karim_> i dont understand the topic?
<camer0n> llutz_:will photorec restore any file?
<llutz_> camer0n: yes
<camer0n> Ben64: yeah, it was a slip in typing.
<llutz_> camer0n: at least, it tries
<deskduck> Can I request you to share a conky script with me?
<camer0n> llutz_: i assume it's a once of as i imagine i won't be able to log back in after i shut down? i am currently only connected via ssh
<purplefool> let me know if i am in the wrong chat plz.  have an ENGTS450 graphic card, but when installed i get no gui.  it hangs for a bit and then tells me no chipset was found.  how do i correct this?
<llutz_> camer0n: true
<deskduck> Can I request you to share a conky script with me?
<camer0n> i have a raid setup for other data.. how do i ensure that i don't lose it?
<Ben64> camer0n: did you do rm -fr or just rm?
<camer0n> Ben64: just rm
<camer0n> ben: camer0n@soap:~$ sudo rm /etc*
<camer0n> Ben64: camer0n@soap:~$ sudo rm /etc*
<Ben64> btw, nobody else run that ^
<camer0n> oops... it was /etc/*
<Ben64> camer0n: you can restore from livecd, then manually fix shadow and groups
<camer0n> Ben64: is that using the photorec that was mentioned before by llutz ?
<Ben64> camer0n: nah, just pop in livecd and copy /etc/* over
<kapz> Hi I have two Ubuntu 11.10 desktops connected via Wired LAN through a router but I am getting a transfer speed on only 4 MB/S :( The pc's are only 15 feet away...connecting through nautilus FTP server
<Ranthor_Harwath> kapz: is it sata? and which files
<rabbi1> how to mount a pendrive in terminal ?
<camer0n> Ben64: much appreciated. i will download the image now
<camer0n> thanks everyone else that helped
<kapz> Yes modern dekstops with SATA drives...transferring my movie files
<Walther> rabbi1: lsusb to list the drives
<Ranthor_Harwath> kazp: sudo su mii-tool
<onasis> does anyone think any of the big audio companies will release linux versions, avid, apple, propellerheads, steinberg?
<rabbi1> Walther: thankyou, before that, as soon i inserted the drive it sais sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through " what is this ?
<Ranthor_Harwath> are they 100 mbit or smt
<kapz> Ranthor_Harwath, i get this output: Unknown id: mii-tool
<Ranthor_Harwath> kapz: sorry sudo mii-tool please
<Walther> rabbi1: mkdir mountpoint && sudo mount /dev/sdc mountpoint
<onasis> is the audio side of linux/ubuntu superior to windows and osx?
<Walther> onasis: depends on the hardware and the drivers
<rabbi1> Walther: ok
<onasis> walther so is there a recomended setup?
<c31r2g> do everyone use here ubuntu??
<Ben64> c31r2g: this is an ubuntu channel, so probably
<Walther> c31r2g: most probably
<Walther> onasis: what are your aims?
<kapz> Ranthor_Harwath, eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD flow-control, link ok
<onasis> ive had little to no experience with ubuntu on the audio side, but ive heard people talk about latency in ubuntu is an issue?
<onasis> my aims is to have a rock solid recording system
<onasis> and a rock solid video editing suite
<damo22> onasis, in my opinion you cant get better than protools and all the waves plugins but you cant run them in linux
<Ranthor_Harwath> kapz: on both nodes? and I assume you are transfering big files, not some little conf. files
<onasis> damo22 yes i agree i have a protools hd system running with a hackintosh
<damo22> onasis, i hope you are running the vanilla kernel
<kapz> Ranthor_Harwath, they are MOVIE files so yeah they are big
<onasis> but it is obvious to me that everything that osx is, it has got from linux
<in0cula> hi, i have AWUS036H wifi card USB, when i'm connecting to AP for few seconds i download at full speed but the the speed drop and remain low speed , is there a way to set the driver to work at max speed?
<damo22> onasis: it is freebsd renamed
<onasis> yes, i run myhack
<Ranthor_Harwath> kapz: maximum speed on 100mbit is like 12 MB per seconds
<rabbi1> how can i recover X from the terminal ?
<Ranthor_Harwath> kapz: it should be ftp client/server related or there is a bottleneck on the disks or network.
<damo22> onasis: you already have the pci card for protools its not supported in linux why bother with it
<electrosnake> ciao
<electrosnake> !list
<onasis> damo22 this is all stuff i dont know, thats why im here asking
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ranthor_Harwath> kapz: you can install systat stuff and check the i/o with iostat command
<kapz> Ranthor_Harwath, it's a simple network of only two PC's! through a pronet wireless router however the pc's are connected by wired lan...how can I improve?
<damo22> onasis, you already have protools HD what more do you want? lol
<onasis> just dreaming of a linux specific protools setup
<onasis> damo22 a more solid system! lol!
<rabbi1> Walther: sir, if i can restore my X, i don't need to do all this and take back up, is there anyway i can do it ?
<ikonia> onasis: mac is the best pro-tools platform you can get.
<Ranthor_Harwath> kapz: are you 100% percent sure, if the data is over wired. how is the route table
<damo22> ikonia, word
<kapz> Random832,
<Ranthor_Harwath> you should ensure the transport over the wired
<kapz> Ranthor_Harwath, I am 100% sure about the hardware setup....but I don't know jack about the software side..thanks
<damo22> onasis, if you want rock solid protools performance, buy a real mac and dont rip any plugins buy everything
<c31r2g> hi kapz
<craws> =¯¯¯¯cia friends fuck lamma¯¯¯¯=
<kapz> hello c31r2g
<gparted> gparted ignores my usb external hard drive....why is that?
<Emerald_Fianna> Hi all, two quick questions. I have a hp laptop that's a few years old and I installed 11.10 on it. Now the battery says it's full but when I disconnect the mains it says that the battery is critical, I don't know what could be causing this?
<Ranthor_Harwath> kapz: you can use somekind of network bandwith meter stuff to check the nw util
<c31r2g> nice to see ya kapz
<kapz> robin?
<openbees> how to add force quit option in ubuntu 11.10
<openbees> ?
<shadowe989> that craws guy was in the ##Linux channel too...
<damo22> onasis, i know for a fact that using non standard mac kernels can screw up stability
<Emerald_Fianna> Can anyone point me in the right direction for my battery problem?
<shadowe989> umm
<shadowe989> askubuntu.com or the ubuntu forums
<Ranthor_Harwath> emarald : I dont think that is a ubuntu problem, your battery seems to be dead
<shadowe989> im not good with linux laptops... sorry =(
<shadowe989> Ranthor_Harwath, I dunno about that tbh Linux doesn't have all the apci features like Windows. Cann. said next update they'll improve battery life.
<Emerald_Fianna> Ranthor_Harwath: I only installed 11.10 yesterday and before that I was running windows 7 and the battery was giving me about two hours?
<Emerald_Fianna> shadowe989: so they'll be improving it on next update?
<shadowe989> Emerald_Fianna, with regards to power savings Ubuntu 12.04 will use less power but
<shadowe989> Emerald_Fianna, I'm not sure if that will fix you're issue. You should ask on a forum where a lot of people will see your question.
<Nu> Hi I'm VERY new to Ubuntu. I'm using the easy Firewall, but every time I close the program, it turns off. Any advice?
<rabbi1> my ubuntu is in Matrix's Train Station, help me out ... please.........
<shadowe989> Emerald_Fianna, There might be a setting or a patch you can use. Laptops and Linux... Always had a little trouble.
<Ranthor_Harwath> I dunno, my laptop is ok with ubutun,even better that XP. 7  is another story
<kapz> moving on another question, I have ubuntu 11.10 and I installed gnome-shell on it, now all is fine except that the window has only close button, maximize and minimize are not visible, help please
<Emerald_Fianna> shadowe989: Thanks, I'll look online and see what I can find.
<shadowe989> Ranthor_Harwath, Yea its due to the drivers and such... thats why I want to buy a linux laptop instead of get a windows one so I know the drivers are in good order.
<shadowe989> Emerald_Fianna, Good luck
<kbotnen_> Hi, is there any documentation on how I can interact with the indicator-session? I want to turn the gear-icon red after Ive run some code.
<Nu>  I'm using the easy Firewall, but every time I close the program, it turns off. Any advice?
<ikonia> Nu: close which program ?
<Ranthor_Harwath> is there any linux laptops other than US
<Ranthor_Harwath> here none
<ikonia> Ranthor_Harwath: what ?
<Nu> ikonia The Ubuntu firewall
<shadowe989> Ranthor_Harwath, I have a list, give me a sec.
<ikonia> Nu: ubuntu firewall runs in the background
<Nu> When I close the window, it turns off
<Ranthor_Harwath> in my country there is no linux laptop anymore, once there were asus ee pc
<Nu> If I open the program, it says off, then I turn it on, and close the window, and it goes off by itself
<ikonia> Nu: it shouldn'd do, ufw is not a "gui", there is a gui to manage it but ufw is "iptables" running in the background
<ikonia> Ranthor_Harwath: download ubuntu and put it on your laptop
<donbro> hello, how do I change my bluetooth DUN apn?
<shadowe989> Ranthor_Harwath,  http://mcelrath.org/laptops.html
<rabbi1> Walther: cannot create any directory, Real-only file system
<Ranthor_Harwath> ikania :  the topic is not that, I am already using ubuntu on laptop
<kapz> I have ubuntu 11.10 and I installed gnome-shell on it, now all is fine except that the window has only close button, maximize and minimize are not visible, help please
<Walther> rabbi1: cd ~/ && makedir mountpoint && mount /dev/sdc ~/mountpoint
<kapz> should I uninstall metacity?
<shadowe989> Ranthor_Harwath, heres a place that sells ubuntu laptops that I been looking at. http://www.system76.com/
<YanGM> hello
<donbro> hello, how do I change my bluetooth DUN apn?
<YanGM> how can I put this Tp-link to work on linux? http://www.tp-link.com.br/products/details/?categoryid=232&model=TL-PS310U
<Ranthor_Harwath> shadowe989: not to  my country, but thanx
<CAYE> SHA PEÑA
<Nu> Thanks ikonia
<shadowe989> Ranthor_Harwath, aww
<CAYE> QUIERES ROYO EN ESPAÑOL
<YanGM> anyone can help me?
<jatt> !es | CAYE
<ubottu> CAYE: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<donbro> ikonia how do I change my bluetooth apn?
<jatt> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> donbro: your what ?
<CAYE> LEASE
<ikonia> donbro: why are you asking me ?
<Ranthor_Harwath> donbro: there are lots of conf. file /etc/bluetooth check them
<CAYE> PLEASE
<YanGM> help!
<ikonia> enough
<ikonia> if you need help - ask a question
<karim_> please help me?
<ikonia> if you need help - ask a question
<YanGM> I asked 2 times
<CAYE> TUENTI
<ikonia> YanGM: then saying "help" won't get you any further, if someone knows they will respond
<Myrtti> !es > CAYE
<ubottu> CAYE, please see my private message
<YanGM> how can I put this TP-Link http://www.tp-link.com.br/products/details/?categoryid=232&model=TL-PS310Uto work on linux, 3rd time
<shadowe989> CAYE, se puede pedir en Inglés? Yo no sé español.
<YanGM> " http://www.tp-link.com.br/products/details/?categoryid=232&model=TL-PS310U to work
<karim_> i want understand ubuntu os?
<ikonia> YanGM: is that device supported in linux
<ikonia> karim_: https://help.ubuntu.com - have a read
<shadowe989> karim_, best way to learn is to jump in head first
<YanGM> I printed a doc using cups, but I can't use with my hd
<YanGM> my external hd
<CAYE> qieres rollo
<shadowe989> karim_, I forced my self to get Linux certified but one way to learn quickly is to remove windows / mac. You learn much faster when you drop the windows / mac way of thinking.
<rabbi1> Walther: cd~/ : No such file or directory
<shadowe989> karim_, now the only OS I use is Linux by choice.
<CAYE> kiero follar
<CAYE> contigo zorra
<Myrtti> CAYE: English, please.
<CAYE> ablar
<Guest91256> Hello guys
<shadowe989> CAYE, Por favor, hable Inglés.
<shadowe989> !es | CAYE
<ubottu> CAYE: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<CJRamze> Hi All, I've got a bit of a problem with PCI 56K modem. if I look at the network cars in Ubuntus GUI it only shows the onboard ethernet. I've run LSPCI and LSHW and it shows the modem (I tried with a USB modem and it showed it there also) But I dont really know how to use it to dial. GnomePPP shows Cannot open /dev/modem no such modem or directory. and when I enter its setup and get it to auto detect the modem it says it cant find the modem. If anyone cou
<CJRamze> ld help it'd be great as this is the only thing stopping me from only using Windows on my Work PC
<CJRamze> Pastebin - http://paste.ubuntu.com/840275/
<YanGM> argh
<CAYE> kiero rollo
<karim_> ok i
<zvacet> karim_:  see http://ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<donbro> I cant see any bluetooth file where I can edit the apn option!
<YanGM> Is there any custom firmware for this tp-link TL-PS310U? Because linux isn't founding my external hd connected to it.
<ikonia> YanGM: is this device supported by linux yes/no
<donbro> I cant see any bluetooth file where I can edit the apn option! Ranthor_Harwath
<YanGM> originally no, but printer function works on linux
<ikonia> YanGM: this is not your printer - this is a print server
<ikonia> YanGM: is this print server device supported on linux
<YanGM> I know
<YanGM> NAS
<CAYE> I LOVE
<donbro> I want to change the apn Ranthor_Harwath
<ikonia> YanGM: ok, so is this print server device supported on linux yes/no
<YanGM> no
<ikonia> YanGM: then it won't work. Discussion over
<YanGM> but if I plug a printer, linux can print
<ikonia> YanGM: you are not using the printer - you are using the print server
<YanGM> I know
<donbro> can someone tell me how to change apn of bluetooth dialup networking in ubuntu 11.04?
<ikonia> YanGM: it doesn't matter if the printer is supported or not, if the print server is not
<YanGM> if I put my c4280 on this NAS linux can print on it
<YanGM> but I want to share my external hd
<ikonia> YanGM: it's a print server, not a hard disk server
<YanGM> it is a usb sever
<irdx> it's a NAS/Printserver
<YanGM> "The TP-LNK MFP and Storage Server TL-PS310U is ideal for sharing USB connected devices across a home or office..."
<ikonia> I'm not seeing how this is an ubuntu issue - the device is not supported by linux
<MisterPet> Hi Guys
<shadowe989> MisterPet, Hello :)
<kapz> I have ubuntu 11.10 and I installed gnome-shell on it, now all is fine except that the window has only close button, maximize and minimize are not visible, help please
<smookey> we used to be able to resolve our windows domain shares with the help of smbclient (from lucid repo), since upgrade to win 2008 servers the smbclient wont resolve anymore. Is there any other tool to resolve the names (without going up to samba 3.6 or something)
<ikonia> kapz: that's how gnome shell works
<YanGM> If it can print using tp-link, why it can't see my hd?
<ikonia> kapz: minimise/maximise buttons are not there
<kapz> ikonia, but I have seen them on other distro...
<feisar> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu on my new netbook and I'd like to encrypt a couple of partitions, /tmp, /home, /swap etc. I was thinking of using luks with cryptsetup etc. is that a supported way of doing things in Ubuntu?
<CJRamze> kapz: thats how its meant to be I think. Its been like that on mine from day one. You dont need to minimize anything and you double click the task bar to maximise
<ikonia> kapz: you're not using another distro
<kapz> ikonia, I am talking about MInt, which is based on ubuntu, I have ssen them in it
<shadowe989> what exactly is the difference between "gnome shell" and gnome? couldn't he just apt-get the gnome meta-package and fix this?
<ikonia> kapz: mint is different
<donbro> anyone?
<MisterPet> Hi
<YanGM> gnome shell is the visual made from gnome team for gnome
<ikonia> kapz: it doesn't matter what other distros are doing, gnome shell does not have maximise/minimise to bar functionality as part of it's configuration, that is not how gnome shell is designed to work
<Dr_willis> gnome shell is a 'shell' that runs on top of the gnome3 enviroment
<MisterPet> i have a question..
<smookey> Anyone with a clue? :)
<shadowe989> got it thanks. :)
<MisterPet> hey anybody can help me?
<kapz> ikonia, ok I agree with that, but if they are there then can I enable them in ubuntu as well?
<ikonia> MisterPet: just ask
<shadowe989> yeah no need to ask to ask.
<ikonia> kapz: mint is a diferent distro with different desktop setup
<MisterPet> i need know a "easy" language, to start learn . example assembly , C .
<gparted> gparted recognizes my usb external hd's size as 10% of its real size...any idea why is that hapenning?
<ikonia> MisterPet: try asking in #defocus ##programming or ##linux
<jatt> lua
<MisterPet> but i want desenv in linux.
<MisterPet> lua ?
<ikonia> MisterPet: try asking in #defocus ##programming or ##linux
<jatt> yes
<kapz> ikonia, I am talking about gnome-shell on mint...but anyway is there any workaround to bring them back? Thanks
<MisterPet> thx for our repply
<shadowe989> MisterPet, Python is what I started on then expanded onto C. OT sorry.
<ikonia> kapz: ask mint
<kapz> I am on ubuntu!
<ikonia> kapz: ask mint how they did it
<ikonia> kapz: then see if that software/technique is compatible with Ubuntu
<MisterPet> lua is a languaage based in linux?
<kapz> oh ok.. I doubt if I can ask Q about other distros on Mint channel...
<ikonia> MisterPet: try asking in #defocus ##programming or ##linux
<smookey> MisterPet: Try python :)
<fidel> MisterPet: this channel is focused on offering ubuntu-specific help
<MisterPet> Ok ikonia.
<ikonia> kapz: you're not asking about other distros
<ikonia> kapz: you're asking how mint uses maximise/minimse with gnome shell
<fidel> more or less - thats why this channel isnt the best place to ask programming-focused questions
<ikonia> kapz: that is relevent to mint
<MisterPet> Sorry.
<MisterPet> thx for help ^
<kapz> ok thanks ikonia :)
<ikonia> MisterPet: it's not a problem
<fidel> MisterPet: keep checking channel topics before you start asking ;)
<fidel> good luck with your search
<MisterPet> Ok.
<CJRamze> Heres a question, How do I work out what port my 56k modem is on... (For example) /dev/ttys0
<MisterPet> its my first time in IRC, sorry for any.
<donbro> Hello, how can i change bluetooth dial up networking apn on my ubuntu 11.04?
<Dr_willis> CJRamze:  its a real serial modem?
<ikonia> MisterPet: it's not a problem at all
<CJRamze> Its PCI
<jatt> lsof
<Dr_willis> CJRamze:  you could as root do a 'echo "ATDT" > /dev/ttys0      and see if the phone picks up.
<Dr_willis> CJRamze:  i dont recall much else from my serial modem days.
<CJRamze> Dr_willis, Thanks I'll try that now
<Dr_willis> dont do a 'ATDT 1111' :) that can call the emergancy  services.
<Dr_willis> You may want to check out other AT codes for the old modems.
<CJRamze> Dr_willis, Its a PCI one. Basically I cant get Ubuntu to see it in the networking window so I tried Ppp config in terminal to setup the connection manually. It scanned for the PCI modem and couldn't find it so now I have to manually select the modem port in /dev/
<Pumpkin-> ATZ: Reset, ATA: Answer, ATH/+++: Hangup, ATDT $number: Dial Tone, ATDP $number: Dial Pulse. That is as far as my memory goes.
<ZeusCool> hi, i've tried to customize vim with a colorscheme and I've kind of broke it, then i've used: sudo apt-get remove vim, and vim-tiny and sudo apt-get install vim, but now i have just plain vim, no colorschemes at all
<mido> hi 2 all
<prasad_> hey. can anyone help me in installing unity?
<ZeusCool> any help on how to restore vim with colorschemes?
<jrib> ZeusCool: explain how you tried to customize vim *exactly*
<Gentoo64> ZeusCool: no idea how you broke it, did you edit vimrcm or use :colorscheme
<Gentoo64> vimc*
<Gentoo64> vimrc
<Gentoo64> :s
<melvincv> donbro, I use Bluetooth GPRS, but it's very unreliable.
<melvincv> oops :D
<ZeusCool> I've edited vimrc, and changed desert.vim to somethingeles.vim
<prasad_> i removed unity and replaced it with gnome shell. Now when i want to switch back to unity apt-get install unity installs unity but i cannot find any softwares in dash
<ZeusCool> after some perl errors appeared, i've changed it back to desert.vim (the colorscheme) and still got the errors
<ZeusCool> so I figured out an uninstall / install would restore it
<jrib> ZeusCool: you're sure you made no other change?  Pastebin your vimrc and the errorsl
<melvincv> prasad_, can't we have both Unity and Gnome-shell and choose between them at login? Any advantage to removing Unity?
<Dr_willis> prasad_:  reinstall the 'ubuntu-desktop' package perhaps.
<Dr_willis> 11.10+ you can have unity and gnome shell both installed and pick from the login screen.
<Gentoo64> ZeusCool: after you uninstall vim, rm -rf /etc/vim
<Gentoo64> then reinstall
<ZeusCool> Gentoo64 >> I've done that
<Ranthor_Harwath> how can use gnome shell but not unity, I really dont like unity
<prasad_> melvincv, there is no use in removing unity, but as i could not get a few things working in unity, i decided to remove it after a few days. now the new lenses are looking cool, and i want to get back
<Dr_willis> Ranthor_Harwath:  what version of ubuntu you got?
<kapz> Duh...gnome-tweak-tool was the answer....!
<ZeusCool> in my /etc/vim i don't have anylonger vimrc, but i have gvimrc
<jrib> ZeusCool: you're editing the system-wide vimrc in /etc/vim/ ?  Why aren't you using your user's local ~/.vimrc?
<prasad_> Ranthor_Harwarth to install gnome shell, you can find it in ubuntu software centre
<ZeusCool> jrib >> Because I didn't know that :)
<melvincv> prasad_, Are you on precise pangolin?
<jrib> ZeusCool: in the future, do that.  For now, purge and then reinstall vim-common
<Ranthor_Harwath> dr_willis 11.04 i think
<prasad_> no
<jrib> ZeusCool: actually just purge vim-common and then install your full vim package of choice (since this will get removed)
<Dr_willis> Ranthor_Harwath:  if you want to use unity. you really should upgrade to 11.10 - unity has been much improved.. and in 12.xx its getting even better.
<prasad_> melvincv iam still on 11.10
<rabbi1> if i install another ubuntu on the same system, will i be able to get the saved data from the old ubuntu installation
<ZeusCool> jrib >> thanks, will try now and see how it goes
<Dr_willis> rabbi1:  yes. if you dont format the partions.
<Ranthor_Harwath> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<melvincv> I am waiting for 12.04, till then I'm with 11.04 and I'm a fan of Gnome2
<gafei_> #www.ubuntu.com.cn
<Dr_willis> Gnome2 is dead. :) but there is some gnome2-ish theme/projects that use gnome-shell in the works.
<prasad_> presently iam using gnome 3 along with cinnamon
<Ranthor_Harwath> Dr_Willis: I dont want to use unity, there is no task bar, I lose windows all the time
<rabbi1> Dr_willis: will see to that, hopefully i won't ...
<Dr_willis> If i want an old-skool desktop - ill stick with Lubuntu.
<prasad_> <Dr_willis> yes. Cinnamon is good in implementing gnome 2
<Dr_willis> Ranthor_Harwath:  you can add a dock/panel to it if you want a task bar.
<ZeusCool> I get this now: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jrib> ZeusCool: pastebin full input and output (but I have to leave)
<melvincv> how stable is MATE for a 'Gnome2 look' project?
<Ranthor_Harwath> <Dr_willis>: I got some tweaks with compiz, it is not user friendly, yet
<Abooda> melvincv: any experience/reviews of Xfce?
<prasad_> for me mate is good. but if you want a few more animations better go for cinnamon
<palnj> Hey guys, bit of a problem here
<prasad_> mate is good for older hardware
<ZeusCool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/840305/
<melvincv> Abooda, Yes, I used it for a month, didn't find it as useful as Gnome2
<shadowe989> Abooda, it works... lightweight. Nothing fancy but nothing bad.
<ZeusCool> jrib >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/840305/
<palnj> Trying to compile the D-Bus libraries (1.4.16) and I have expat already installed as a dependency, but I get a "make: *** [all]: Error 1" thingy when I do "bash ./configure && make"
<Abooda> melvincv: any particular problems? I am thinking of switching purely because I find my present Gnome shell draining on memory, and KDE is an even worse black hole for resources
<jrib> ZeusCool: 1) these errors are likely not related (they already existed) 2) don't use sudo if you are already root
<melvincv> I'm yet to try Lubuntu, but since LXDE is even Linus choice...
<jrib> ZeusCool: 3) you didn't do what I said :)  (remove vim-common).  But I have to leave now, sorry.  You should debug your issues with those tex packages first.  Ask here for more help about that
<shadowe989> Abooda, xfce or lxde are both good. I'm running lxde atm in a VM but I stick with gnome for my main host.
<Gentoo64> melvincv: i thought it was xfce once.. why copy him lol
<prasad_> lxde is bit faster than xfce
<ZeusCool> jrib >> Thanks for the help!
<melvincv> Abooda, I'd suggest Lubuntu.
<prasad_> but xfce is packed with features
<Dr_willis> palnj:  you did install the build-essential package? and all needed -dev packages>
<StepNjump> My optical drive is not found anymore.. used to work fine before... What should I do please?
<Dr_willis> StepNjump:  put in a data disk, check dmesg output, try mounting it by hand.
<melvincv> prasad_, what extra features, over Lubuntu?
<shadowe989> I got a dvd from Linux Pro mag. with 5 versions of ubuntu with xfce and lxde so I'm just messing around with them on VM's. At a glance though I think I like LXDE the most (aside from gnome).
<StepNjump> an audio CD wouldn't work Dr_willis ?
<Gentoo64> StepNjump: any disc
<melvincv> Abooda, since you are concerned about performance, like me, try Lubuntu
<StepNjump> Oh ok...thanks Gentoo64 & Dr_willis
<Abooda> melvincv: I might give it a shot ... but what are the downsides to Lubuntu?
<Gentoo64> Abooda: no unity.. no nice effects
<camer0n> Ben64: have just booted with the livecd, you mentioned something about fixing the  shadow and groups
<shadowe989> Abooda, yeah basically what he said, its still ubuntu, just not gnome. Your programs will work as they have.
<camer0n> Ben64: just unsure what that means/involves
<Ranthor_Harwath> Dr_willis : thnx for the info, after some googleing I found out
<Ranthor_Harwath> classicmenu- indicator
<melvincv> Abooda, I'm still checking it out, so far so good... I need to know what is there in XFCE that's not there in LXDE?
<Ranthor_Harwath> really really nice
<Gentoo64> Abooda: lubuntu should come with a different set of default (lxde) apps which are lighter then gnome ones, but nothings stopping you installing whatever apps you wany
<palnj> Gentoo64: one of the many reasons I love Linux
<palnj> Fully customisable
<palnj> I've always been an Arch fan
<Gentoo64> melvincv: xfce has its own compisitioner its more gnome 2 like as well
<melvincv> And Linux gives new life to old computers :)
 * feisar just got a samsung netbook for my birthday, booted windows 7 starter once and is now installing Ubuntu!
<crizzy> trashcan gives new life to old computers imo :P
<mmovchin> feisar :)
<dibri> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-ldap.html <- who knows what to change the attributes *into* for step 4?
<palnj> melvincv: too right, I have an old Packard bell from 2001 . Had windows ME
<palnj> Stuck puppy Linux on it and it worked like a charm ;)
<feisar> mmovchin: going smoothly so far : )
 * Lint notes that Windows 98 has the more functionality than lxde desktop and runs on 32MB RAM
<palnj> crizzy: lol wouldn't that be recycling bin?
 * Gentoo64 disagrees
<StepNjump> Gentoo64 & Dr_willis here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/840313/
<feisar> i was tempted to go with 12.04 alpha due to the unity improvements but resisted...
<melvincv> what's the minimum RAM for Lubuntu?
<StepNjump> I have no idea how to read this
<Gentoo64> StepNjump: looks like your being flodded with ufw logs so thats not much use
<StepNjump> nothing came up then Gentoo64
<MisterPet> :D
<Gentoo64> nah it might have done
<Dwade09> how do i fix it where my speakers shut off when i plug in my headphones? i tried all the alsa mixer's and i tried switching the analog output to analog headphones but i still hear sound in both.
<StepNjump> Weird cuz the CD drive opens up as normal.. It just stopped working one day for no reason
<Dr_willis> StepNjump:  try mounting it by hand?
<StepNjump> how?
<Dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<c31r2g> |^ like this
<Dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/MAKEADIR
<c31r2g> LOL
<StepNjump> No I know how to mount Dr_willis  but I don't know what it's called
<Ranthor_Harwath> I want an update of evolution mail cleint for ubuntu distro. How can I report that?
<Dr_willis>  /dev/cdrom  is a link niormallyt
<StepNjump> I can't find it in fdisk either Dr_willis
<Gentoo64> Dr_willis: better to use /mnt for manual mounts
<njaxx> Is Xubuntu any good?  - sorry guys, not liking Unity and it will soon be time to upgrade my trusty laptop running 10.10
<kyubutsu> thunderbird fails authenticating with new password. login failure to server. solution?
<Lint> njaxx, xfce nearly stopped development. it's like gnome2, but much more crude
<StepNjump> Dr_willis: I see only sdax in fdisk -l
<njaxx> Lint: If I don't like Unity, what are my options?
<shadowe989> njaxx, its fine but also look at lbuntu.
<Gentoo64> njaxx: xfce, kde, lxde and openbox have ubuntu versions
<shadowe989> s/lbuntu/Lubuntu
<Lint> njaxx, gnome3 is very nice
<kyubutsu> njaxx: go try it and come back when you positively know you dont like it
<shadowe989> yeah just put it on a usb drive and try it live.
<palnj> njaxx: you could always install Precise Pangolin when it's released and smack GNOME 2/3 on it
<dibri> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-ldap.html <- who knows what to change the attributes *into* for step 4?
<StepNjump> Dr_willis: I don't see cdrom in /dev
<njaxx> kyubutsu: been using Unity on my work laptop for months - I positively know I don't like it.
<palnj> Then again, the beta versions are still pretty damn sturdy
<kyubutsu> njaxx: then why you ask with an IF statement?
<melvincv> Gentoo64, which is the openbox version?
<palnj> njaxx: you do get used to it, as with everything, but oh we'll, personal preference FTW
<camer0n> during boot, does much else load after "* Checking battery state,,, "? I am guessing raid?
<Dr_willis> StepNjump:  it may be some /dev/sd# or /dev/sr#
<Gentoo64> melvincv: crunchbang
<Gentoo64> idk if crunchbang is official ubuntu or not
<StepNjump> ah!!!
<kyubutsu> not
<Myrtti> Gentoo64: no, it's not
<Gentoo64> ij
<Gentoo64> ok
<palnj> Gentoo64: not official, but it is a derivative
<camer0n> #! is light! i was running it on an old thinclient :P
<palnj> It's a pretty good district, nevertheless
<palnj> *distro
<Gentoo64> its no lighter than lxde imo
<Gentoo64> basically the same
<palnj> Gentoo64: too right
<melvincv> Gentoo64, thanks, I'll check it out.
<palnj> But lubuntu will run on a machine with 128mb ram, and I know that cause I use it
<camer0n> Gentoo64: i was just using the CLI though
<shadowe989> Meh as long as you can access the terminal in ubuntu I don't care, gnome3/unity works fine for me. GUIs are easy to use in Linux compared to other things like BIND9.
<palnj> shadowe989: terminal FTW, makes things less complicated
<palnj> I
<palnj> I Honestly don't understand why those
<palnj> New to the Linux scene are afraid of that black screen with the green text
<shadowe989> hahahaha
<Gentoo64> lol green text
<palnj> The media stereotype that to hacking far too often
<camer0n> Gentoo64: i was trying to run a mumble server on crunchbang. Unfortunately mumble used more memory than was available (128mb - not upgradable)
<Gentoo64> camer0n: ok
<palnj> Gentoo64: I like the old monochrome theme , I use it on my ttys
<palnj> camer0n: unlucky for you but I know the feeling
<Myrtti> I know it's fun to discuss about the merits of CLI and different user interfaces and all, but could we return back to the topic of Ubuntu support? you can continue the discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic - it's nice, quiet and calm there right now
<palnj> SDR ram is so outdated its become far too
<palnj> Expensive and rare that's it's practically impossible to find
<kyubutsu> thunderbird fails authenticating with new password. login failure to server. solution?
<palnj> kyubutsu: use IMAP :P
<palnj> That's all I got
<camer0n> i have had some data loss (mentioned about 1.5 hours ago) in /etc. i have been able to restore some of the lost files from a livecd. just having trouble logging in now using my username/password.Is any of the user data stored in /etc?
<shadowe989> yeah
<Sivik> why when I try and blacklist a module it doesn't leave it out when it boots?  I'm trying to use realtek r8168 instead of r8169 that is loaded with the kernel
<llutz_> camer0n: sure /etc/passwd (shadow, groups
<Walther> Is it possible to install Ubuntu without any desktop at all?
<llutz_> !mini | Walther
<ubottu> Walther: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<camer0n> Walther: Ubuntu Server has only the CLI
<Walther> I want to have a install of Ubuntu with maximum possible battery life, hence CLI only
<camer0n> llutz_: how would i readd those users? adduser to the live cd, then copy across?
<shadowe989> camer0n, /etc/ is where all you're important configuration files are stored, /etc is where the system looks for its settings. Applications will look in . files in you home directory.
<llutz_> camer0n: idk if the live-cd allows that, try it
<shadowe989> I don't think that would work the /etc/passwd file would have special users for a live cd, when u use the live cd u auto login the ubuntu user
<shadowe989> then theres the issue of the shadow passwords too. You would need to manually modify that stuff to get it working. I'd just backup and fresh install
<shadowe989> thats the easy way ofc...
<kyubutsu> thunderbird fails authenticating with new password. login failure to server. solution?
<kyubutsu> reinstall thunderbird   :(
<shadowe989> I generally recommend the easy way over rebuilding tons of config files by hand. Your choice haha but the latter option can be a learning experience
<shadowe989> kyubutsu, whos your provider? try logging in a gmail account to make sure its not user error and to rule out thunderbird is at fault.
<kyubutsu> sigh, password is good.
<camer0n> llutz_: where does the password get stored, and if i copied it across from one system to another, would it still decrypt it the same?
<Lint> why ubuntu doesn't support windows network oob in 2012?
<shadowe989> /etc/shadow
<llutz_> camer0n: /etc/shadow
<shadowe989> !samba | Lint
<ubottu> Lint: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dwade09> I have an Asus K60IJ laptop, I am new to linux and was forced to come to linux when my windows os crashed on me and the reinstall disks would not work, Every time I plug in my headphones I have sound coming from my speakers as well, I messed with sound settings under output I see Analog Output and Analog Headphones seems no matter what one I pick sound comes from both.I also installed Gnome-Alsa Mixer and Alsamixergui and Pulse audio control as well
<Dwade09> as Pulse audio mixer and pulse audio volume control, I have messed with all of them and none of them will fix the issue or give me a run around on manipulating the sound card.I am running Ubuntu 11.10x32Please can someone help me?
<Lint> on each upgrade i need to add a secret undocumented setting in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<kyubutsu> shadowe989: i would try deleting the user account on thunderbird if it was that obvious to do..  :-/
<Lint> and on each upgrade my custom file is LOST
<Lint> default samba configuration in ubuntu cannot connect to windows computers
<iceocean> howdy, anyone able to help be with an httpd config issue? :D
<iceocean> I am having trouble getting my Virtual Hosts working properly. My configuration, followed by an explanation of the problem can be found here: (http://tinypaste.com/16fbd403)
<shadowe989> kyubutsu, some providers do not allow imap or pop3 email. theres more to it than username and password.
<Lint> i recently updated to 11.10 and guess what, config file was replaced AGAIN
<llutz_> Lint: if you changed configs, you'll be asked to keep the old one or install the new one on updates#
<dgtl> hi there
<shadowe989> Lint, in the enterprise we do something called "patch management", we don't upgrade unless we need to and it works, and we don't upgrade until we have it working. Its a good practice. Thats why we like LTS versions over the bleeding edge. Sorry for you samba issue's but thats not exactly a ubuntu issue. =/
<awaad> I want to make my machine adhoc for my mobile
<Lint> llutz_, i was not, that i s an issue
<kyubutsu> shadowe989: you failed to parse my question. the account was fine. i changed password using website. now thunderbird does not accept new password as valid.
<awaad> I choose Network Settings, then Wireless, then "Use as Hotspot"
<awaad> But no thing happens
<dgtl> i'm using ubuntu 11.04 with ubuntu-classic, i have a slight problem with "workspaces", i have defined 3 workspaces in the workspace-applet for gnome-panel, but when i click on another workspace just nothing happens, no switch to the workspace i clicked on, no messages in xorg.log
<Lint> shadowe989, i'm not enterprise, i'm a human being ubuntu is a linux for. sorry, but I would prefer everything working without intervention. and how it isn't ubuntu problem if samba is in by default?
<dgtl> i came here because ive got no idea what the problem is
<camer0n> llutz_: shadowe989: thanks... just copied the files across after doing an adduser.... will see what happens now
<n3uron_> i installed oneiric on external hdd, and it randomly crashes with superblock error. would it be smarter to that external hdd as ide from bios or leave it as AHCI ?
<Lint> and nautilus has network browser module by default too??
<Walther> Is there a way to see the remaining battery time on CLI?
<camer0n> llutz_: shadowe989: YAY! I have been able to login :D
<shadowe989> camer0n: nice!
<charles_____> n00b question: is the best version of ubuntu the latest version of ubuntu?
<camer0n> AND  i have sudo back :D
<Walther> charles_____: yes, if you're thinking about the features. No, if you're looking for ultimate stability
<Lint> charles_____, what is 'best'?
<MonkeyDust> Walther  yesd, with acpi, moment
<shadowe989> charles_____, It can be, I would recomend trying both live. LTS is the most stable, but the latest would have newer features.
<awaad> Any one can help ?
<Lint> if you're looking for bug fixed, software in ubuntu is not the latest release mad by developers
<melvincv> Walther, I guess byobu has a battery notification, not sure
<charles_____> shadowe989: by
<charles_____> oops
<charles_____> shadowe989: by "live" you mean run off the cd?
<MonkeyDust> Walther  try acpi -b
<norbi> hello!
<Lint> also most developers do not backport fixes to a previous version that is in ubuntu repository
<norbi> ive installed ubuntu in a virtual machine
<shadowe989> charles_____, yes just burn the newest and the LTS to cds or USB drives and just try them without installing to see which you like the most.
<shadowe989> or what norbi said and use virtual machines.
<norbi> now after power off, and starting again i get some EFI shell
<norbi> what is that? never met it until now
<Walther> How do I "burn" the minimal cd image onto a usb drive? Startup disc creator doesn't accept the mini.iso
<MonkeyDust> Walther  try unetbootin
<norbi> Walther: yea unetbootin will do
<Walther> Is there a bootloader in it, if I just dd it?
<suporte> oi
<suporte> oi
<suporte> oi
<nice11> kaddy
<suporte> oi
<FloodBot1> suporte: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> suporte: please stop that
<nice11> hello
<llutz_> Walther: cat mini.iso|sudo tee /dev/sdX
<irdx> suporte: oi
<ikonia> nice11: hi
<ikonia> irdx: please don't add to it
<MonkeyDust> Walther  Walther maybe this is wat you want http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<irdx> ikonia: ok, sry :P
<shadowe989> Lint, whats your question? I gave you advise on patch management to prevent this issue. Bleeding edge is not user friendly.
<Kiborg> Hi
<BrandonBolton> Hello everyone, I am having a problem using ndiswrapper and my wireless adapter. I can not get it to work at all.
<Lint> my question is why ubuntu ships samba in unusable state
<Kiborg> One question, when is thunderbird 10 comming to ubuntu?
<camer0n> where does root store it's trash?
<suporte> oi
<ikonia> Lint: samba is perfectly usable
<shadowe989> agrees with ikonia, samba works perfect for me everytime.
<MonkeyDust> Lint  "why" is a philosophical question, this is the support channel
<kyubutsu> i see a bug in there.. the password dialog is mixing up both email account and server address in one 'line' .. sigh
<Walther> llutz_: haha, I eriously doubt that would work
<Lint> ikonia, it cannot connect to windows 7 machines
<ikonia> Lint: yes it can
<Lint> or XP machines with 'high' security
<ikonia> Lint: I'm connected to Windows 7 machines with my 10.04 desktop (not at this exact moment)
<llutz_> Walther: who cares
<norbi> guys, boot failed, pls help...
<llutz_> Walther: *buntu iso from 11.10 are hybrid-iso, so it does
<shadowe989> This is the ubuntu support channel. We are not the devs. We're just like other ubuntu user volunteering to help others.
<shadowe989> !attitude | Lint
<ubottu> Lint: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Lint> ikonia, it cannot do it because it needs NTLMv2 authentication enabled, which it does not
<Lint> ikonia, you need to fix config file manually
<ikonia> Lint: ok, so "update" the config file with the options you need
<shadowe989> What do you need help with Lint?
<ikonia> Lint: that's why it's called a "configuration file" you configure it to your needs
<Nu-Newbie> Hi. could someone give me a link to a website which is purely security related? I want to learn to build an air-tight secure system.
<MonkeyDust> NTLM is a win issue
<shadowe989> Nu-Newbie, I could recommend a book on security. Security+ certified here.
<bazhang> Nu-Newbie, try ##security
<BrandonBolton> Nu-Newbie, There is no such thing as a perfect air-tight system. It will always have some flaw in it.
<Nu-Newbie> Thank you shadowe bazhang & Brandon
<feisar> Lint: connecting Ubuntu to a Win 7 share should work no trouble, I do it every day at work. Connecting Win 7 to a Samba share raises a few other issues but if you use the ip address in the smb address rather than the domain name that's an easy work around
<Lint> ikonia, do you realise that samba is unusable in its default configuration if only wista/win7 machines are in network
<shadowe989> BrandonBolton, yep its best to expect the system has already been breached. lol gotta love security theories
<kyubutsu> whew, found a 'delete account' option in thunderbird..
<ikonia> Lint: do you release it's not
<ikonia> Lint: do you release you can enable it in the configuration file.
<MonkeyDust> Nu-Newbie  no one's safe for Anonymous
<ikonia> Lint: what exactly is the problem here ?
<Nu-Newbie> MonkeyDust, I was hacked by Anon thats why I want it
<llutz_> Lint: after updates you always would find your old config as "smb.conf.dpkg-dist". if not, file a bugreport against dpkg, which has to keep an eye on modified config-files
<hermitage> hi, how can i get the command line output page by page ?
<shadowe989> !attitude | Lint
<MonkeyDust> Nu-Newbie  don't try to be smarter than Anonymous
<BrandonBolton> shadowe989, and to use sneakernet whenever possible.
<ActionParsnip> hermitage: you can pipe it into less
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, lets stay on topic
<Nu-Newbie> I'm not trying to be smarter, just safe
<Nu-Newbie> Safe as possible
<shadowe989> BrandonBolton, haha yea
<ActionParsnip> hermitage: you can then use pgup, pgdn, cursor up and cursor down to scroll, is this what you mean?
<suporte> hellow
<suporte> good morning
<Lint> problem is that it's 2012, everyone is on win7, and that setting in samba file is not documented anywhere in ubuntu documentation
<ikonia> Lint: win 7 is supported out of the box
<BrandonBolton> Has ndiswrapper been working with anyone with 10.04.3? I can not get it to work for me with my Linksys AE1000 wireless adapter.
<ikonia> Lint: I'm using it out of the box
<hermitage> thanks <ActionParsnip>  that is what i ment, so i just use the command pipe ? sorry but i'm new
<ActionParsnip> Lint: I can give you my samba config file if you want
<ActionParsnip> Lint: fyi, my girlfriend is on vista, not win7
<Lint> ActionParsnip, I'm already accustomized to fix it manually on each new release
<Kiborg> Couldd I get a quck answer when is Thunderbird 10 comming to ubuntu? I cant find any dates online...
<ActionParsnip> hermitage: e.g.    run:   dmesg    and the text whizzes by. Run:  dmesg | less    and you can scroll. Use ESC to quit
<shadowe989> Kiborg, no idea sorry. =/
<MonkeyDust> Kiborg  i use thunderbird, ok
<ActionParsnip> Lint: so where is the issue?
<chenbiao> hello
<shadowe989> suporte, good morning
<hermitage> <ActionParsnip> thanks :)
<Lint> for it to work oob, you need to change default security settings on win7
<suporte> hello
<ActionParsnip> hermitage: very useful command :)
<mint> how to set topic when creating a new channel in any server?please
<ActionParsnip> Lint: thats due to Win7 using a revise samba, which afaik is not published
<ikonia> Lint: it works out of the box
<bazhang> mint ask in #freenode
<suporte> alguem fala brasileiro?
<melvincv> hermitage, or dmesg | more
<shadowe989> mint,  for irc? /topic hi (if you're a op)
<ActionParsnip> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bazhang> suporte, #ubuntu-br
<mint> thanks bazhang
<hermitage> <ActionParsnip>ahihi,  yes it is
<mint> thanks shadowe989
<hermitage> <melvincv> thanks
<shadowe989> mint, no problem :)
<Lint> ikonia, lemme chack
<mint> and im c31r2g
<ActionParsnip> Lint: samba on win7 uses a different authentication mechanism, if it was published you'd have no issue but Microsoft are as they are so you get issues.
<cypher-neo> When did the topic in #ubuntu switch to win 7?
<shadowe989> lol
<c31r2g> cypher-neo i wondered the same
<Sivik> cypher-neo, its always been about windows.  lol
<hermitage> <ActionParsnip> but what if i have to do a server search command where first i need to enter a pwd than i want to see the response of the server page by page ?
<shadowe989> this is the new windows 7 support channel, I guess you didn't get the memo.
<ActionParsnip> cypher-neo: its a user with samba issues under ubuntu connecting to Win7. So the topic never changed
<cypher-neo> ActionParsnip, Oh...
<cypher-neo> ActionParsnip, Tell him to reformat the Win 7 computer to Ubuntu. Then he'll have no problems at all. lol
<shadowe989> hah
<Sivik> lol
<ActionParsnip> hermitage: if the command outputs any text you can pipe to less, any text at all :)
<ikonia> I don't find that funny,
<ActionParsnip> cypher-neo: win7 may be needed (games and such)
<c31r2g> hi again ikonia
<c31r2g> so good to see ya again ikonia
<ActionParsnip> hermitage: e.g.  sudo find / | grep -i data | less     etc
<BrandonBolton> Has ndiswrapper been working with anyone with 10.04.3? I can not get it to work for me with my Linksys AE1000 wireless adapter.
<c31r2g> does this commands listing never end or what ActionParsnip "e.g.  sudo find / | grep -i data | less"
<ActionParsnip> BrandonBolton: if you run:  sudo modprobe ndiswrapper    does it help?
<ActionParsnip> c31r2g: it will end eventually
<c31r2g> wow thats too long too know
<BrandonBolton> ActionParsnip, I will try that right now.
<ActionParsnip> c31r2g: its just a sample command, it doesn't really do much useful
<Lint> ikonia, no, I cannot connect without having ntlm2 enabled
<ikonia> Lint: I am using it out the box
<c31r2g> like what?ActionParsnip
<ikonia> c31r2g: you realise this is ubuntu support, not mint support
<c31r2g> ikonia im a newbie just curiosity over learning things and eventually i'll settle to one or the other distro..:)
<ikonia> c31r2g: then please ask in the mint support channel why you are using mint
<MonkeyDust> Lint  this question dates from 2008 http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/15279/
<BrandonBolton> ActionParsnip, It is complaining about needing a .conf file and how that will be ignored in a future release.
<ikonia> c31r2g: the irc server is irc.sportchat.org and the channel is #linuxmint-help or #linuxmint-chat
<ActionParsnip> c31r2g: it just searches al the files and finds any file name or path containing the word 'data'
<ActionParsnip> BrandonBolton: is it in /etc/modprobe.d by any chance
<Lint> ikonia's debunked i presume
<c31r2g> well ikonia because my hdd has gone bad and no other source of running some other distro so running live usb .....u know dont have anything at hand right know
<c31r2g> thanks ActionParsnip
<Lint> but i'm rather perplexed noone done anything with this since 2008
<BrandonBolton> ActionParsnip, this is exactly what it says: http://pastebin.com/Fv3j8HG3
<c31r2g> well ikonia mint is 98% ubuntu based so might find some help here so i do visit here
<c31r2g> :)
<bazhang> c31r2g, no
<MonkeyDust> Lint  this forum has a happy user, in the end http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/w7itpronetworking/thread/ecda546e-5fa0-4c09-9f3c-3bd132c1be68
<tensorpudding> except mint has its own channel, so ubuntu doesn't support it
<bazhang> !mintsupport | c31r2g
<ubottu> c31r2g: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ikonia> c31r2g: sorry no - they are different
<ActionParsnip> BrandonBolton: run:  sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper /etc/modprobe.d/myndiswrapper.conf
<ActionParsnip> BrandonBolton: and it will be ok
 * melvincv has no issues with samba on win 7, except for Ubuntus older than 10.04, I guess...
<hermitage> ActionParsnip thanks again :)
<kyubutsu> lesson: type passwords manually, apparently copy/paste, although exactly the same, doesnt parse well ..  who knows these things
<ActionParsnip> hermitage: thanks for the gratitude, it makes a difference :)
<shadowe989> I'm here to help any Linux questions where I can regardless of distro... Linux is Linux. Feel free to PM me.
<hermitage> ahihi
<shadowe989> hermitage, hi
<kyubutsu> shadowe989: there is a ##linux for that
<c31r2g> well i heard 2 days ago about 98% ubuntu based and also some debian based...so got confused sorry for the bother.i hope you people wont mind a newbies curiosity
<shadowe989> Kyubutsu I'm already in there.
<poseless> hi, my problem refer to "wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ASURO". Typing "sudo cat /proc/tty/driver/usbserial" only printed out the first linie. An advice to Unplug all USB devices from PC, to turn off, and wait a minute.
<ikonia> c31r2g: it's not, it's no problem, however please ask in the mint support channel
<tensorpudding> better than ##linux, go to a support channel for your distro
<c31r2g> thanks
<c31r2g> bye
 * kyubutsu ponders the meaning of 'redundancy'
<poseless> didn't help
<BrandonBolton> ActionParsnip, I just tried that and did modprobe again. I got no errors at all, but I can't connect to wireless still.
<ikonia> c31r2g: irc.spotchat.org channel #linuxmint-help or #linuxmint-chat
<ActionParsnip> BrandonBolton: if you run:  ndiswrapper -l   does it say driver and hardware are present?
<shadowe989> c31r2g, you are correct, good luck and sorry =/
<loganrun> I messed up the settings for ubuntu window manager so I have to log in with ubuntu-2d now, is there a way to reset the settings for just his window manager and not the ubuntu-2d window manager
<ActionParsnip> loganrun: unity --reset   maybe
<loganrun> or is there a way to use the config editor while not logged into that window manager
<BrandonBolton> ActionParsnip, Yes, it says driver is installed and device is present.
<crizzy> loganrun: happened to mess around with compizconfig?
<ActionParsnip> BrandonBolton: ok, run: sudo depmod -a; echo "ndiswrapper" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<loganrun> crizzy: yes, and there is obviously a bug that I hit upon
<ActionParsnip> BrandonBolton: then reboot and run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see wireless networks?
<crizzy> loganrun: ok, tofix, login to unity 2d. start compizconfig. look for 'unity' plugin. i'm pretty sure this got disabled. click it back on. now unity should work again
<poseless> my problem refers to "wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ASURO". Typing "sudo cat /proc/tty/driver/usbserial" only printed out the first linie. An advice to nplug all USB devices from PC, to turn off, and wait a minute. (didn't help)
<BrandonBolton> ActionParsnip, Okay, I will reboot and run that. I will be back in a few seconds.
<loganrun> crizzy, there is a Ubuntu Unity plugin that is disabled, but it says that it conflicts with other plugins, do you want to resolve these conflicts
<crizzy> loganrun: clickety-click: yes
<crizzy> :p
<loganrun> crizzy, doesn't tell me what the conflict is though, o.k. will try
<crizzy> compizconfig is poo
<crizzy> i think there was some talks to remove it from 12.04 repositories because it only breaks ppl's installations
<Walther> Is it possible to install Ubuntu without a desktop environment from the Alternate cd?
<Walther> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ActionParsnip> Walther: could use minimal
<Walther> ActionParsnip: Minimal didn't detect my wireless
<Walther> hence couldn't install
<ActionParsnip> Walther: gotcha
<shadowe989> !Walther I believe so you just have to select the packages it installs on the menu. I've used the server edition before to fine tune like what you're asking.
<ubottu> shadowe989: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Walther: could install, connect to a wired link and be ok
<shadowe989> oops didn't mean to hit !
<underio> Hi all. I've just installed debian but when loading grub i get this error: file not found, entering rescue mode.. how can i fix?
<underio> ehm, ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Walther  first install, then try if wireless works
<ActionParsnip> underio: debian isn't supported here
<shadowe989> lol nice save hahaha
<underio> ActionParsnip, ubuntu, sorry, i made a mistake
<ActionParsnip> underio: hmm
<shadowe989> underio, use a live disc and type grub-install /dev/sda
<shadowe989> grub-install is the command you need to use to repair your bootloader
<underio> i've not a live disc, i've an alternate cd
<ActionParsnip> underio: press CTRL+ALT+F2 in alternate CD and you may be able to run it there
<Walther> MonkeyDust: Minimal CD can't install without internet connection
<shadowe989> underio, can't make one by any chance? Last time I used the alternative console it didn't seem to launch the apps unless you find them in /bin
<BrandonBolton> ActionParsnip, I just restarted then ran sudo iwlist scan and it says that lo and eth0 both do not support scanning.
<underio> ActionParsnip, grub-install not found
<carl__> lu
<shadowe989> yeah it won't take commands like that
<MoleMan> I've copied my root to an LVM and tried to set the fstab to mount the LVM, and run update-initramfs but it still seems to be booting to the original partition. Can anyone help?
<shadowe989> you need to find their binary fines in the /bin/ ... let me check for ya
<ActionParsnip> underio: then I'd shoot for grabbing the live desktop
<ActionParsnip> BrandonBolton: is the ndiswrapper module loaded?
<BrandonBolton> ActionParsnip, I am running 10.04.3 64bit and the driver I choose was also 64bit. Could that be it?
<ActionParsnip> BrandonBolton: you need to match the archs so that will be correct
<shadowe989> underio, hey try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<shadowe989> scroll to the bottom it has a section on using the alt cd
<BrandonBolton> ActionParsnip, I opened up ndiswrapper and tried to scan and it still said the same thing.
<asif> hi...how to install restricted extras
<ActionParsnip> BrandonBolton:
<kyubutsu> a server connected thru wifi.. disgusting
<kyubutsu> :-/
<ActionParsnip> BrandonBolton: if you run: lsmod | grep ndis   do you see ndiswrapper?
<ActionParsnip> asif: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shadowe989> asif, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<oPhelias_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shadowe989> ActionParsnip lol
<kyubutsu> competition is fierce in here
<MoleMan> kyubutsu: indeed disgusting. who was using one? I'd rather turn mine off completely...
<ActionParsnip> kyubutsu: with n speed its not bad for a home server
<BrandonBolton> ActionParsnip, it says 'ndiswrapper           244800  0'
<shadowe989> kyubutsu, lol
<ActionParsnip> BrandonBolton: coolies
<MoleMan> wireless in general is disgusting to me
<asif> shadowe989, ActionParsnip  thank you guyz
<ActionParsnip> BrandonBolton: all I can suggest is read:  dmesg | less      to see what happens at boot with the device and ndiswrapper etc. You could even try unplugging the device, wait a short while then shove it back in, see if it makes a difference
<MoleMan> (inb4 !anyone | MoleMan) can anyone help me with booting ubuntu from LVM?
<shadowe989> asif, my pleasure
<MoleMan> I've copied my root to an LVM and tried to set the fstab to mount the LVM, and run update-initramfs but it still seems to be booting to the original partition. Can anyone help?
<kyubutsu> MoleMan: someone asking about setting up a "CLI system" but not knowing the first thing about setting up wifi thru terminal.. sounds like walking into a wall
<BrandonBolton> ActionParsnip, Alright, thank you. I will try that.
<MoleMan> kyubutsu: I wouldn't even try personally, I have enough hassle with wifi and GUIs
<qw-Russian> help me please
<qw-Russian> i am install Spark by Linux
<fidel> qw-Russian: and whats the problem?
<MoleMan> kyubutsu: with it obviously being my fault when the mother's cluttered vista work laptop won't connect/work etc
<qw-Russian> i didnt have Delphi
<Guest66446> hi, i'm having some issues with 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Guest66446: ask away
<qw-Russian> please help install Delphifrom Spark
<Guest66446> first off, i have a thumb drive that i used to store all my music from before i formatted(i just switched from windows) but ubuntu isn't detecting it
<qw-Russian> i would like install Delphi from my Spark
<Simon1245> Hey guys, is there any way to update Ubuntu while being on it?
<kyubutsu> MoleMan: i also have wifi issues, fortunately enough, i can always smack the router, unplug a few things.. you know, the stuff pro's do
<ActionParsnip> Guest66446: when you plug it in, do you see a reaction in the output of:  dmesg | tail
<Guest66446> i see nothing
<Guest66446> it doesn't even detect it
<fidel> Simon1245: run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and thats it
<shadowe989> Simon1245, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<karim_> how to install wamp server in linux please help me?
<fidel> for sure you can work while running your package manager
<ActionParsnip> Guest66446: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    do you see the partition
<Simon1245> fidel, shadowe989 Thanks guys :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest66446: have you tried a different usb port?
<llutz_> karim_: you know what the W in wamp stands for?
<MoleMan> kyubutsu: pretty much the same as me... although once whilst half drunk I made the best decision I have in a while, through my USB wireless adaptor at a wall, then took a drill to the wall...
<ActionParsnip> Guest66446: when you last unplugged it, what steps did you take?
<shadowe989> Simon, anytime
<llutz_> !lamp | karim_
<ubottu> karim_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Guest66446> i removed did the disconnect
<Guest66446> i'm tried all my usb ports on my computer too
<Guest66446> it works on my xbox
<Guest66446> let me see if it works on my fiancee's laptop rq
<JuJuBee> I am trying to sync my iPod (80G Classic) with RB 0.13.1 on kubuntu 10.10 but only some of my music works on the iPod after sync.
<karim_> ok in windows i use wamp but now to install lamp?
<llutz_> karim_: read what ubottu told you
<shadowe989> !lamp > karim_
<ubottu> karim_, please see my private message
<shadowe989> karim_, then google "how to install apache (or whatever) ubuntu"
<kyubutsu> if you were to look for LAMP in softwarecenter, whats the keyword?
<ActionParsnip> Guest66446: do you use the safe remove feature when you remove it from your xbox?
<shadowe989> until you have all the parts to LAMP
<llutz_> !lamp | kyubutsu
<ubottu> kyubutsu: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Guest66446> i'm gonna try and safely remove it from her laptop right now
<karim_> shadowe989 thank
<ActionParsnip> Guest66446: you should EVERY time
<shadowe989> karim_, no problem.
<shadowe989> karim_, good luck!
<JuJuBee> kyubutsu:  there is no single packaage for that.  You install apache, php, mysql after installing linux and you have LAMP
<Guest66446> i just did, and still nothing
<Guest66446> it's a sandisk
<timkuijsten> can anyone explain me why ubuntu security releases are always some days later than debian, for example the php patch last week was significantly later released than de updated debian release, is it maybe because ubuntu does more thorough testing than debian?
<kyubutsu> JuJuBee: nicely put
<kyubutsu> i like simple answers
<ActionParsnip> Guest66446: chkdsk the partition so you know its healthy
<JuJuBee> np
<shadowe989> kyubutsu, backports. That means debian releases the update then it has to be ported to ubuntu.
<monohedron> JuJuBee, tasksel will do it in one go
<JuJuBee> Anybody here good with Rhythmbox and iPod syncing?
<Guest66446> usually it lights up when it's detected but it's not even lighting up
<shadowe989> sorry not kyubutsu, i ment timkuijsten
 * kyubutsu chuckles
<shadowe989> timkuijsten, distros sometimes port their patches to each other, but they have to make sure they work before they release them.
<MoleMan> kyubutsu: Although when installing Ubuntu Server there is an option to install LAMP, and you may be able to run a single command to install LAMP on server...
<JuJuBee> monohedron: did not know that.  Thanks, I have always installed separately since that is what is ultimately needed
<timkuijsten> shadowe989: ok, so debian always has a closer sercurity vuln. window than ubuntu?
<kyubutsu> MoleMan: that sounds even better
<monohedron> :)
<timkuijsten> shadowe989: s/coser/smaller/
<shadowe989> timkuijsten, it depends, ubuntu releases their own patches then debian might port it to theirs.
<JuJuBee> monohedron: is taskel a meta package or an actual package with all the components?
<timkuijsten> shadowe989: ok, good to know
<monohedron> meta is what you call it i think
<Guest66446> i can't seem to chkdsk
<monohedron> !tasksel
<ubottu> Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<timkuijsten> shadowe989: i often see quicker security releases from debian..
<MoleMan> kyubutsu: but Ubuntu Server does leave you restricted to a CLI only, if you wanted to use the same computer as a PC as well
<shadowe989> monohedron, yeah meta-package is the correct term. There is no meta-package for "LAMP" as far as I know. I just install it manually.
 * kyubutsu nods
<mbeierl> I am running dovecot on my 11.10 system at home.  I have recently changed ISPs and now no longer have an actual point of precense on the internet (ie: always behind ISP NAT).  Can anyone recommend a good IMAP sync tool to help replicate my email to an externally hosted IMAP server?  I have an AWS image with 11.04 which I can use
<ActionParsnip> MoleMan: well, by default yes restricted ;)
 * Lint never succeeded in installing PHP on Ubuntu
<shadowe989> timkuijsten, Yeah I'm not sure of the security status comparing the two but If I took a guess debian would be more secure. But a good secure distro is centos IMO. sorry OT.
<monohedron> shadowe989,  it's an option in tasksel
<kyubutsu> tasksel shows up in software center , just not as metapackage for lamp though
<llutz_> mbeierl: http://www.athensfbc.com/imap_tools/
<monohedron> just start tasksel and have a look
<JuJuBee> mbeierl: how about using dynamic dns?  like dyn-dns ?
<xangua> MoleMan: kyubutsu: but Ubuntu Server does leave you restricted to a CLI only - does not, you can install any gui you want if you need to
<monohedron> start tasksel in terminal
<shadowe989> monohedron, oh? cool I'll check that.
<llutz_> JuJuBee: how should that help with ISP NAT?
<kyubutsu> xangua: 'by default'
<Guest66446> also, is there anyway to change the desktop to more resemble 10?
<timkuijsten> shadowe989: centos, mmm… but really not that open with kernel binary blobs, you know if ubuntu has the binary blob free kernel of debian, i don't believe so but i'm not sure..
<ActionParsnip> Guest66446: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<underio> ActionParsnip, http://i.imgur.com/RrJ1d.jpg
<shadowe989> MoleMan, I agree with xangua, I have a netbook running server 10.04 with gnome hah
<xangua> !nounity | Guest66446
<ubottu> Guest66446: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<JuJuBee> llutz: can map the dns to a nat'd off net ip at home.  I use it to get to my media server at home which is off net.
<Guest66446> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<ignerious> how to install d4x in ubuntu 11.10
<llutz_> JuJuBee: and your ISP forwarded the ports for you?
<shadowe989> timkuijsten, Yeah its hard to say. I'm not a expert on if ubuntu is more secure. But as long as you're using linux and you set up your apps right with security in mind. You should be fine.
<ignerious> please tell me
<JuJuBee> llutz: i do it at my end
<ActionParsnip> underio: what do I need that for?
<llutz_> JuJuBee: you can't when being ISP NATed
<timkuijsten> shadowe989: but you dont' know about any binary blobs in the ubuntu kernel either?
<kyubutsu> llutz_: the router software can do some forwarding
<ActionParsnip> underio: you are using precise which isn't supported here and is supported in #ubuntu+1 or you have used a 3rd party kernel which isn't supported either here or in the +1 channel
<llutz_> kyubutsu: you can't when being ISP NATed
<JuJuBee> llutz: depends on how they are nat'ing and if they are blocking ports
<ignerious> how to install d4x in ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> ignerious: what is d4x?
<ActionParsnip> !info d4x
<ubottu> Package d4x does not exist in oneiric
<shadowe989> timkuijsten, sadly I don't. I'm security aware but not a kernel guy. I just know from what I've read in books and such.
<llutz_> JuJuBee: kyubutsu if your ISP uses NAT, he would need to portforward every port to every NATes IP to get you accessible from WAN. they won't do
<kyubutsu> llutz_: i see yer point, but, its not impossible
<timkuijsten> shadowe989: ok, tnx. you recommend centos over debian because of tighter selinux integration?
<monohedron> llutz, JuJuBee isp's don't nat
<ignerious> web downloader for X 2.5(d4x) in a alternative of IDM
<ActionParsnip> ignerious: tried fatrat or jdownloader?
<llutz_> monohedron: sure they do. i'm behind such a NATed connection here
<ignerious> mo
<ignerious> no
<JuJuBee> monohedron: yes they do.  Some anyway
<qw-Russian> i am install Spark by Linux but i have DB from Access Were me Download and install access from Spark ?
<monohedron> llutz, JuJuBee go to morsnowski.com/tools/ip and see whether that ip is the same as that of your router
<llutz_> monohedron: they differ, yes
<monohedron> if it is you have a public IP if not it's nat
<ActionParsnip> ignerious: could see if there is a ppa, seems to be in debian
<JuJuBee> monohedron: I know what NAT is
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | ignerious
<ubottu> ignerious: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<monohedron> llutz, time to change isp thats outragious
<ActionParsnip> ignerious: or you could compile. There are plenty of downloader apps in the default repos
<llutz_> monohedron: 3G conenction, i don't care here. my external is "10.200.131.147" ;)
<monohedron> lol
<monohedron> thats the old compaq range
<monohedron> if it was public
<llutz_> monohedron: and it is common practise today to use NAT for 3G/LTE
<monohedron> not in europe
<shadowe989> that almost looks like a public ip haha
<llutz_> monohedron: well, i'm german... so you're wrong
<JuJuBee> llutz: so if behind NAT, it should still work...  the imap runs on port 143 so NAT only re-writes the layer 3 address, it shouldn't mess with the layer 4 info...
<monohedron> llutz, ich auch
<monohedron> me too
<kyubutsu> duel!
<monohedron> I haven't seen isp natting in any european country so far, who is your provider
<kyubutsu> o.o
<monohedron> anyway that isn't helping JuJuBee
<llutz_> JuJuBee: if you setup dyndns it always would point to the wrong IP. even if you try to get to my (local-) external IP, you won't reach anything, because theres no port forwarded
<kyubutsu> oh look oscar isnt nat'ed
<Lint> kyubutsu, you may need to purchase 'static IP' option to enable port forwarding
<kyubutsu> i tell you, your router can do it for you
<shadowe989> Reminds me of amazon EC2s... your external ip to the system is private but your real IP is NAT'd to the private. At least thats how its done with EC2s in Virginia. OT
<kyubutsu> as far as what it looks like to the network at minimum
<oscar> ola, estou com problemas de impressao com a hp d2360 que agora so imprime em verde no ubuntu 10.4. no win imprime bem.que faço?
<kyubutsu> things like DMZplus settings and other router tricks
<shadowe989> !es | oscar
<ubottu> oscar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Lint> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<shadowe989> I always get that mixed up... es br blah
<ActionParsnip> Lint: you can be on dynamic IP from your ISP you will just need no-ip or dydns account and a mechanism to update the IP regularly
<JuJuBee> llutz: suppose your internal ip is 10.1.1.1 and your external is 60.1.1.1 then http://60.1.1.1:143 should get re routed to 10.1.1.1:143
<kyubutsu> the IP lease of most routers seem to be 24 hours for added security too
<Awolf> Can anyone assist I want to sort files by Creation date I use gnome 3.2.2.1 on ubuntu 11.10
<oscar> #ubuntu-br
<kyubutsu> specially on DHCP
<llutz_> JuJuBee: well in fact there are a few hundred IPs NATed to 60.1.1.1, to what local IP do you think 60.1.1.1:143 will be forwarded?
 * Lint wonders how people can mistake portuguese for spanish
<kyubutsu> but yah, you are nat'ed. the end.
<suporte> oi
<llutz_> JuJuBee: NAT isn't done 1:1, its done because IP-addresses are expensive. so many local-IPs -> NAT -> Internet
<ahmad> #ubuntu-ir
<shadowe989> Lint, its quite easy. A lot of the words only have a few differences. My girl speaks Spanish and can understand Portuguese some since its so similar.
<pianobar> buenas tardes
<suporte> tem alguem aí?
<ActionParsnip> Awolf: i'd ask in #bash too
<karim_> i am
<shadowe989> llutz, whats that called... "pooled nat" or something like that... its been awhile.
 * kyubutsu sets up /ignore on suporte 
<gokul> is elementary os just a clone of ubuntu ?
<xangua> gokul: is not supported here
<suporte> 1220
<shadowe989> llutz, Nat Overloading is what you're talking about.
<Lint> !br > suporte
<ubottu> suporte, please see my private message
<JuJuBee> llutz: not going to argue, never said always possible, sure there are reasons why it wont work sometimes and it can work others
<suporte> ok
<shadowe989> networking is complex... especially at ISPs.
<irdx> suporte: you can join #ubuntu-br and ask for help.
<suporte> yes
<JuJuBee> llutz: and btw, NAT is 1:1 overloaded NAT is not
<shadowe989> xangua, I read about that OS before... I think in Linux Pro mag. I wouldn't say clone but its a version made to be very easy to use for people who are not good with computers.
<llutz_> JuJuBee: ok, but that is what ISPs commonly use today
<kyubutsu> which is sensical
<hkmix> Does anyone know why a GTK2/3 theme would work in twf but not when applied using either ubuntu-tweak or gnome-tweak-tool?
<shadowe989> llutz, depends on the country, US i believe with the exception of cell phones its 1:1. US had first dibs on the IP pool though. Asia has the worst grab of the ip pool.
<bananstol> !virtualisation
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<bananstol> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bananstol> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Pici> !msgthebot | bananstol
<ubottu> bananstol: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<auronandace> !botabuse | Bananaburger
<ubottu> Bananaburger: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<headpool182> so i'm running a program via WinE and i need to install a specific font for it to run properly, how do i do that?
<auronandace> Bananaburger: sorry, wrong nick
<kyubutsu> you can also /msg ubottu... privately..
<kyubutsu> :-/
<hkmix> headpool182:  Drop it in ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/Fonts
<shadowe989> headpool182, not exactly sure with just wine but winetricks has options for that.
<bananstol> is it virtualbox that has an inbuilt rdp server...or both?
<hkmix> headpool182: Alternatively use winetricks to install the font if it has it
<shadowe989> Bananastol, I believe so let me double check
<shadowe989> Bananastol, it has RDP display support in the GUI under "Display".
<bananstol> thanks
<shadowe989> Bananastol, I recommend virtualbox for workstation use. Its very feature complete and FOSS (open source)
<shadowe989> Bananstol, I use it daily :)
<qw-Russian> help me pease
<qw-Russian> i am install lazarys
<qw-Russian> but i am not search here
<roasted> Question - I have a bootable multi ISO flash drive. If I run "sudo update-grub" in terminal will that ALSO update grub on my flash drive? Or do I have to run it specifically on /dev/sdb or something?
<qw-Russian> understand
<shadowe989> you have to specify what device
<qw-Russian> i am search
<auronandace> roasted: sudo update-grub will update the grub that you have booted from
<shadowe989> roasted, wait thats for install-grub... im not sure about update-grub
<urfr332g0> roasted, whats the problem with the thumb, what is the end goal?
<shadowe989> roasted, if you're trying to fix sdb, i think your looking for sudo install-grub /dev/sdb
<roasted> urfr332g0: I have a flash drive with multiple Ubuntu ISOs on it. I want to select at the grub screen which one I want to boot to. I already have it set up, but I added another Ubuntu ISO and I need to update grub (I assume) to boot to ti. Currently this particular entry errors out that I have to load the kernel first.
<roasted> shadowe989: Grub is already installed on the flash drive. Wouldn't updating it after adding a new ISO be all I need?
<urfr332g0> roasted, how did you set up the flash to multi boot?
<shadowe989> roasted, if you partitioned it and installed ubuntu to each partition grub will detect the other OS
<roasted> urfr332g0: I forget, it's been a while. I basically made my own grub congiruation and set up a folder of a bunch of ISOs. I think I found instructions on pendrivelinux or something.
<shadowe989> roasted, then after that it might have the names right but you can still select which systems to boot. You can clean that up later in the configs.
<roasted> urfr332g0: I have to find the "grub2 entry" for whichever OS I want to be on there. So I have Ubuntu, GParted, Clonezilla, DBAN, etc on it.
<roasted> shadowe989: no, nothing is installed, Ubuntu isn't phsyically installed. It's just a folder of ISO's that I can boot to in a live session.
<urfr332g0> roasted you might consider using a app that is for multi booting and autoupdates the boootloader multisystmes does this.
<shadowe989> roasted got it... okay thats more complicated. disregard what I said haha
<Steevca> I am having slow preformance with java powered games on ubuntu,but only on firefox.
<roasted> urfr332g0: I don't need an app. I just need to update grub....
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: which java?
<roasted> wait I think it worked?
<roasted> sudo update-grub /dev/sdb
<roasted> now I can see it picked up 11.04 I dropped in
<Steevca> I have OpenJDK java 6 and 7 installed.
<roasted> rebooting to test...
<urfr332g0> roasted, sure and the time you may wait would never happen if you had it set up in a way you remembered or just use a app that does this but hey it is your time. :)
<monohedron> roasted, why don't you grep for the an existing entry and see what file lights up, then you can just modify the entry
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: what is the output of:  uname -m
<shadowe989> Steevca, try using the "normal" restricted version of java by getting it from sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<roasted> urfr332g0: if you find me a linux based app, I'd use it. Last I looked, it was just easier to do it manually because all I had to do was drop the ISO in /home/isos and paste in the grub2 config. I would hardly call that difficult :P
<Steevca> ActionParsnip: i686
<roasted> dangit, still doesn't work :/
<ActionParsnip> shadowe989: oracle java isn't in the repos now
<urfr332g0> roasted I mentioned a linux based app multisystem I use it is easy.
<shadowe989> ActionParsnip, oh thanks for letting me know. :)
<roasted> urfr332g0: which app
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/840453/
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: you can change the last few lines to link to firefox is you want
<Simon1245> Hey guys, I forgot my password on ubuntu, is there any way to recover it?
<asif> hi..help me ...http://paste.ubuntu.com/840454/
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: boot to root recovery mode and you can reset it there
<overclucker> roasted: i've used multisystem as well. worked pretty well, and allowed for a flash grub splash too
<urfr332g0> roasted, lmgtfy http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Steevca> ActionParsnip: Ok,thanks.But i might need some help,i am just going to lunch now.
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, How do I recover it from there?
<roasted> I've used this before... I forget why I didn't end up using it...
<ActionParsnip> asif: are updates installing or software centre open
<urfr332g0> roasted, lol you hardly call that difficult yet you still can'tb do it. :)
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: run:  passwd yourusername; reboot
<overclucker> roasted: are you trying to put grub back into the mbr of the drive?
<roasted> urfr332g0: doing it is easy. updating it I'm confused over. It seems as if you're having difficulty understanding that.
<shadowe989> Simon1245, yeah what ActionParsnip said, heres a guide with pictures for ya http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<roasted> urfr332g0: I set it up, manually, without any issue, by adding the grub2 entry to the grub.cfg. That part is easy because its copy and paste. Easy.
<shadowe989> Simon1245, even has a video haha
<asif> ActionParsnip,  no , i was installing restricted extras but when it asked me to accpet MS EULA it crashe and i closed it so installtion broke
<roasted> urfr332g0: I set it up one time, months ago, and I haven't touched it since. Excuse me for forgetting how to update grub on this exact device, but that's all I'm asking.
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, Thanks, shadowe989 thanks
<shadowe989> Simon1245, no problem good luck
<abhi_123> i want to know about backtrack5.........
<ActionParsnip> abhi_123: its not supported here
<ActionParsnip> abhi_123: ask in #backtrack-linux
<shadowe989> abhi_123, its for security professionals but theres a backtrack channel you can go to on this network
<pfifo> hi guys
<shadowe989> hey
<asif> http://paste.ubuntu.com/840454/...help me out
<overclucker> roasted: grub-install might work for that if you set --boot-directory
<roasted> overclucker: such as sudo grub-install /dev/sdb ?
<shadowe989> asif, try this apt-get install -f
<shadowe989> also have you tried rebooting?
<ActionParsnip> !apt-fix | asif
<ubottu> asif: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Simon1245> shadowe989, ActionParsnip is there any way to recover it without having to log off?
<ActionParsnip> asif: use TAB and ENTER to accept the licenses in terminal
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: you can run: passwd    and set your password, not sure if it asks for the current password first
<overclucker> roasted: mount it and grub-install --boot-directory=/media/sdb1/boot /dev/sdb
<shadowe989> ActionParsnip, would Simon1245 be able to telinit 1 to get root? I can check if u dont know.
<roasted> overclucker: just a fun thought, could I utilize that same command but subsitute grub-install for update-grub?
<ActionParsnip> shadowe989: not sure, you'd need sudo -i   to get a root console, requiring password
<overclucker> roasted: nope
<Simon1245> shadowe989, means? ActionParsnip let me try
<shadowe989> Simon1245, that would boot you in single user mode.
<overclucker> roasted: completely different tasks
<shadowe989> Simon1245, but your going to lose your gui
<asif> ActionParsnip, thank you . it is fine now
<Simon1245> shadowe989, with an old friend on msn
<overclucker> roasted: you could use grub-setup, or just use grub and set it up from grub console
<Simon1245> I'll come back soon here here talking to him haven't spoken to him for like 1year now or something :D
<urfr332g0> !attitude > overclucker
<ubottu> overclucker, please see my private message
<shadowe989> Simon1245, haha ok
<ActionParsnip> asif: np man
<mrgt> how do identify the list of available devices in the command line?
<pfifo> mrgt, `sudo lshw`
<asif> ActionParsnip,  but I think restricted extra is not installed
<ActionParsnip> mrgt: sudo lshw | less      will be more readable
<shadowe989> mrgt, theres some other ones like lsusb, lspci, etc
<ActionParsnip> asif: then rerun the install command and it will say if its installed
<overclucker> urfr332g0: hmm?
<asif> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/840465/
<ActionParsnip> asif: use the web to see what: /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable     means and how to fix it
<burazrock> hi all,i have problems with my nvidia card.it is a g105m. I tryed to install ppa (xswat) to upgrade automaticcaly drivers but when install driver current, after grub the screen stands black. So i remove ppa and now driver nouveau is running, but when i try to install drivers proprietry with jockey it crashs during the installation and after reboot screen is black after grub...what can i do?if it is possible i would
<burazrock> latest video driver.thanks
<c31r2g> hi ActionParsnip
<headpool182> okay, so i have a font put into my WinE folder, but my windows mudclient won't load it. I know i've done this before
<headpool182> but it was 2 years ago, and i can't remember how i did it
<urfr332g0> overclucker, if your going to be sarcastic to the FREE and make claims you can't back up you will not get much help, I gave you an easy way to do this drop the iso on it auto updates, and has many features like tons of ISO down load links, plop and MS apps it is a waste of time. :)
<urfr332g0> help*
<c31r2g> help * what
<headpool182> can someone help me with my issue?
<c31r2g> urfr332g0
<c31r2g> what headpool182
<headpool182> i have installed a font into my WinE fonts folder, but i can't seem to get it to load in my program
<overclucker> urfr332g0: i never intended to upset anyone, sorry for that.
<szal> headpool182: how is that a *buntu issue?
<doktoreas> Hello everybody..is there a way to customize unity toolbar using scripting?
<shadowe989> #wine offers support for wine
<ActionParsnip> headpool182: I'd ask in #winehq
<urfr332g0> overclucker, I'm not upset. :)
<c31r2g> well sorry no idea wait for someone else to answer
<c31r2g> yeah #wine is good
<shadowe989> winehq* lol i wonder why they named it that =/
<c31r2g> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hi c31r2g
<c31r2g> hi shadowe989
<c31r2g> how r you guys?
<ActionParsnip> shadowe989: i'm sure they will be able to tell you ;)
<shadowe989> hello, good. Your self?
<burazrock> uff can somebody help me? :(
<c31r2g> what??????
<shadowe989> ActionParsnip, haha
<c31r2g> burazrock??
<szal> c31r2g, shadowe989: this channel is for support, everything else is either superfluous or off-topic
<urfr332g0> burazrock, give us the problem and maybe someone will know. :)
<c31r2g> szal ok
<burazrock> hi all,i have problems with my nvidia card.it is a g105m. I tryed to install ppa (xswat) to upgrade automaticcaly drivers but when install driver current, after grub the screen stands black. So i remove ppa and now driver nouveau is running, but when i try to install drivers proprietry with jockey it crashs during the installation and after reboot screen is black after grub...what can i do?if it is possible i would
<burazrock> latest video driver.thanks
<ActionParsnip> burazrock: boot to root recovery mode and run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    it may help
<shadowe989> szal, I been providing support for hours this morning... what am I to do? ignore a greeting? lol
<ActionParsnip> burazrock: reboot after the command to test
<burazrock> ActionParsnip: but if i run the same version of kernel the recovery mode doesn't start..is normal?
<shadowe989> szal, lets at least keep it friendly here
<DragonSlay> ActionParsnip: you are excellent supporte in #ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> burazrock: the recovery mode will always show, its text
<ActionParsnip> DragonSlay: just killin time :)
<ActionParsnip> DragonSlay: i'm one of the highest karmas on launchpad too
<ActionParsnip> </smugmode>
<szal> shadowe989: nothing wrong w/ that, it's only that folks who come up w/ a general greeting after a few lines of basically nonsense are usually bored kiddies looking for a chit-chat
<urfr332g0> ActionParsnip, lol my first thought. :)
<burazrock> ActionParsnip: i think you refers to section in whitch there are root netroot shell and others options
<Steevca> ActionParsnip: I did evrything,what now,do i just restart firefox?
<DragonSlay> ActionParsnip: you got a link for me?
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: you will need to link the .so to your firefox plugins folder, then yes
<Steevca> Did it.
<ActionParsnip> burazrock: yes, select root from there
<DragonSlay> Steevca: if flash is the problem , then install flashaid add-on
<qopi> HELP!
<ActionParsnip> DragonSlay: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ActionParsnip
<_Marcus> !help | qopi
<ubottu> qopi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<burazrock> ok..i'll try..but i've tried to install this drivers a lot of time without any result
<qopi> after doing recent update to 3.0.0-16 my power cut out and now I can't boot
<haven_> I received this error"/usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.6.1/../../../i386-linux-gnu/crt1.o: In function `_start':
<haven_> (.text+0x18): undefined reference to `main'"
<haven_> how to deal with this?
<qopi> after doing recent update to 3.0.0-16 my power cut out and now I can't boot, just get to initramfs
<burazrock> ActionParsnip: ok..i'll try..but i've tried to install this drivers a lot of time without any result
<qopi> I'd gotten (I think) to the "need to restart" to complete stage
<qopi> but then had a power cut
<_Marcus> qopi: So it was finished, and the power cut?
<haven_> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.6.1/../../../i386-linux-gnu/crt1.o: In function `_start':
<haven_> (.text+0x18): undefined reference to `main'
<haven_> how to deal with this ?
<qopi> _Marcus: I think it was finished, yes. And yes, then the power cut
<MoleMan> is there an option or something for cp to retain the owner + group settings?
<_Marcus> qopi: Weird. I don't know what to say about that problem.
 * qopi is not 100% sure it was finished, but 99.9% sure
<ActionParsnip> qopi: is the partitions healthy? you can fsck in liveCD
<qopi> ActionParsnip: I don't have a livecd can have no other computer to make one
<qopi> s/can/and
<qopi> ActionParsnip: well, no other computer with a cd drive
 * qopi is on his netbook
<ActionParsnip> qopi: live USB is fine
<qopi> ah, good plan
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, shadowe989, thanks guys it worked great :)
<shadowe989> szal, Ok... reading over the recent chat. I don't see how what I said was harmful to support and singled out, compared to the other "OT" going on as I responded.
<qopi> assuming I can find a big enough usb stick...
<Tirean> So who can tell me what in the world Ubunti TV ACTUALLY is and how/when I can get it on my TV?
<shadowe989> Simon1245, glad to hear :)
<Tirean> Ubuntu TV*
<ActionParsnip> qopi: the ubuntu liveCD is 700Mb, i'm pretty sure you'll have one
<shadowe989> Tirean, Well they have a version of it called mythbuntu.
<LjL> Tirean: i don't think you can just "get it on your TV". you can perhaps build it on your computer, or you can wait and at some point buy a TV that has it. meanwhile, probably better to ask in #ubuntu-tv
<LjL> shadowe989: that's not really Ubuntu TV, it's another thing, afaik
<ActionParsnip> Tirean: omgubuntu hae a doc on it
<qopi> ActionParsnip: don't be so sure! I rarely use usb sticks! also, it says on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download that it should have at least 2gb
<sanguisdex> what package is gmake part of, I can't seem to find it
<qopi> I do have a tiny but temporamenta 16gb one somewhere though...
<shadowe989> Ahh, gotcha. I just seen ubuntu advertising a set top version of their distro and figured they had that feature. :)
<Tirean> Oh i was wondering if an irc channel.had been made. I'll check. ActionParsnip I keep seeing articles on there and none of them really say what it actually is and how it works. Just what it looks like running
<auronandace> !find gmake | sanguisdex
<ubottu> sanguisdex: File gmake found in a2ps, cernlib-base-dev, drizzle-dev, drizzle-plugin-dev, freebsd-buildutils, gnulib, kbuild, libmakefile-parser-perl, logapp, mrtg (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gmake&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<shadowe989> isn't gmake in build essentials metapackage?
<DragonSlay1> ActionParsnip: wall the best for attaining linux accreditions
<DragonSlay1> all*
<m477_> #python.pl
<sanguisdex> shadowe989: not mine
<sanguisdex> shadowe989: just installed that
<shadowe989> Sanguisdex, yikes, let me see...
<shadowe989> gmake is make apparently
<shadowe989> you can use make in replacement of it via a alias
<Atlantic777> Do new ubuntu versions have some problems with ntfs partitions? ntfs vs ntfs-3g?
<sanguisdex> okay I will try it
<shadowe989> Atlantic777, I've had no issues personally.
<urfr332g0> Atlantic777, what is the problem your having?
 * qopi goes to try and find usb stick to make live usb...
<shadowe989> sanguisdex, good luck.
<Atlantic777> We have growing numbers of users on forum which have issues with not being able to write to a ntfs partition as normal user.
<Atlantic777> So we are hacking that with ntfs-3g and /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> qopi: if power is an issue you may want to look into a UPS
<Atlantic777> but... it worked ok, afaik
<shadowe989> Atlantic777, NTFS read and write has always worked for me out of the box since around 10.04 hmm...
<urfr332g0> Atlantic777, sounds like improper setups it pretty much set up in installs.
<DragonSlay> ActionParsnip: i once remember reading a article explaining about booting from cd images by keeping them in harddisk. have you come across that boot type?
<ActionParsnip> DragonSlay: grub2 can boot ISOs
<_CeRt_> q
<Atlantic777> tn shadowe989, urfr332g0. I'll keep an eye on that users... Maybe it's just some coincidence. :)
<shadowe989> Atlantic777, anytime
<DragonSlay> ActionParsnip: how can i tell grub2 that i have cd image that you need to look in to..?
<ActionParsnip> DragonSlay: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/backtrack-grub2-iso-boot-863078/   something like that
<qopi> ActionParsnip: power is not normally an issue, thanks. But I guess I should buy another battery (I got a new one recently, then didn't use it and not using it at all seems to have killed it :( )
<ithetux> ciao
 * DragonSlay reading ActionParsnip link :)
<urfr332g0> Atlantic777, at the ubuntu in the threads by the person linked to in the second post of the link above is a thread for using grub 2 to boot iso's you can also have a partition with iso's that can be booted.
<urfr332g0> forums
<asterisk-Tester> hello, does nvidia GT555M (lenovo Y570) have drivers for Ubuntu or yet ?
<shadowe989> asterisk-Tester, I would believe so. I can check for ya
<Oer> asterisk-Tester, Optimux ?
<ciaobello> here it seams to be full ;-)
<shadowe989> asterisk-Tester, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-270.41.06-driver.html
<shadowe989> asterisk-Tester, that's the one you need or a newer version. But that there supports the 555m
<ciaobello> i would like to download ubunto ... for a workstation ... recomendation is 32Bit ... but the PC is 64bit ... what are the reasons for the recomendation
<shadowe989> asterisk-Tester, so 270.41.06 will do the trick
<shadowe989> ciaobello, 32bit is mostly better with older computers. It's safer to say it'll work
<DragonSlay> ActionParsnip: thanks, nice to trick to save CDs & Pen drive lifetime.
<shadowe989> ciaobello, but you can use the 64bit version just fine with no problems.
<ciaobello> dies it have more 32bit software ?
<ciaobello> does
<ActionParsnip> asterisk-Tester: if you add the xorg edgers update ppa (less fresh) you can get the 290 driver which will support your GPU
<shadowe989> ciaobello, I've never came across any software thats 64bit only.
<asterisk-Tester> shadowe989: thanks a lot but do u think it might work if ubuntu is installed as guest in virtual box, or it depende on virtual box  ?
<forbidden404> Guys, my banshee doesnt play any song, any thoughts about it?
<shadowe989> asterisk-Tester, you need the nvidia driver installed on the host
<ciaobello> ok thans shadowe989
<ciaobello> thanks
<ActionParsnip> forbidden404: what codecs have you installed?
<ActionParsnip> forbidden404: what format are the files you have tried?
<shadowe989> asterisk-Tester, then you need to install the "guest additions" on the virtual machine. That will give you 3d acceleration. I have the same setup but different nvidia card
<forbidden404> mp3
<forbidden404> ActionParsnip: just mp3
<shadowe989> ciaobello, no problem :)
<forbidden404> Well, before was playing fine, Idk why this happened now
<ActionParsnip> forbidden404: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<forbidden404> yep
<ActionParsnip> forbidden404: do they play in other players
<forbidden404> I just have banshee in my ubuntu
<shadowe989> asterisk-Tester, basically virtual machines have their own drivers which they call "Guest additions" that allow the VM to use your real hardware more efficiently. So if your using ubuntu in a VM you don't need the nvidia driver.
<DragonSlay> reconfiguring gstreamer-ugly might help
<asterisk-Tester> shadowe989: exactly i had it installed, but unity 3D was so sluggish, so i had to switch to unity 2D
<shadowe989> asterisk-Tester, ohh
<asterisk-Tester> mmmm so that driver wont help me
<asterisk-Tester> i need an update on guest additions ? (if available)
<shadowe989> asterisk-Tester, okay have you tried increasing vram of the guest and making sure 3d acceleration is on?
<dat789> hello #ubuntu. here seeking help/advice.
<ActionParsnip> forbidden404: install gnome-mplayer or vlc and try that
<shadowe989> asterisk-Tester, yeah guest addition updates and virtual box updates do help 3d acceleration.
<asterisk-Tester> the max that virtual box supports was 128 MB , but my card is 2 GB...
<ActionParsnip> asterisk-Tester: I'd stick to 2D in a virtual system, it will be snappier
<Bobenhaus> anyone know how to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.20.run ?
<asterisk-Tester> i had the latest vbox installed... seem there isnt any support for it currently ...
<shadowe989> asterisk-Tester, yeah thats all virtual box supports, same with vmware
<dat789> recently installed Ubuntu 11.10. It didn't recognize my graphics card so I installed it (fglrx)
<shubbar> my new Logitech C270 webcam doesn't give clean picture
<ActionParsnip> Bobenhaus: drop to root recovery mode and run the file, instead I suggest you use the xorg edgers update ppa (less fresh)
<asterisk-Tester> shadowe989: :-) ok i though vmware was more powerfull in that domain
<shadowe989> asterisk-Tester, but vmware player has superior 3d performance. Where I can get modern games to run without lag.
<asterisk-Tester> :-(
<shadowe989> asterisk-Tester, your correct
<dat789> after rebooting, my screen went blank
<Bobenhaus> actionparsnip: Would you happen to know the ppa?
<shubbar> it should not need any configuration
<dat789> @Bobenhaus, I'm trying to do the same for ATI Catalyst
<shadowe989> asterisk-Tester, I keep vmware player (free version) just for when I need good 3d acceleration. but I use virtual box for most of my development.
<asterisk-Tester> but even with vmware, only 128 MB can be used ? isnt it weird to have the same limitation in both ?
<asterisk-Tester> aha
<shubbar> Anyone has a new Logitech webcam?
<asterisk-Tester> so installing the driver from nvidia site wont be much of a help, as it wont "update" my guest additions, right ?
<shadowe989> asterisk-Tester, I don't understand why that is but 128MB can do quite a bit. I'd give it a shot. Vmware player is 100% free unlike other versions, so it might be worth using until virtualbox catches up some.
<ActionParsnip> Bobenhaus: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Bobenhaus> ok thanks
<shadowe989> asterisk-Tester, you are correct.
<shadowe989> asterisk-Tester, I've had issues with 3d acceleration on virtualbox then loaded it on vmware and it works fine. so thats my advise to work around that for now.
<ickefes> hi guys! i have a noob question regarding linux/ubuntu and new software. an example is lame 3.98 is available for lucid for if i want to use the latest 3.99.3 i need to have newer ubuntu than lucid while on windows for example, i can use the old xp and any lame version i want. so why is it that i need newer ubuntu to use a newer lame (and many other programs)?
<asterisk-Tester> shadowe989: ok thx for sharing ur experiance and advice :-)
<shadowe989> asterisk-Tester, anytime and good luck :)
<esuave> anyone have any experience creating a daemon for a python script?
<urfr332g0> ickefes, you can use what you want if you understand the dependencies, lucid is the longterm release .
<blackboxer> You're worried of a budget meeting? If we don't take care of this, we don't make it to the men's room. We will burn for this. We will both burn for this.
<shadowe989> esuave, I have a link here somewhere to do that... Its a tricky task but you can
<ickefes> dependies is like dll's in windows, kind of, right? or like some programs need .net framework to work correctly and in linux you need dependencies.
<esuave> shadowe989: cool! can you share with me please?
<alex123123> hello
<blackboxer> hello
<alex123123> i have a problem with all linux distros
<blackboxer> alex123123, lol
<Bobenhaus> looks like software manager is pushing a new version of firefox down
<alex123123> when i select installation
<SunTsu> ickefes: somehow, yes. But it's a more general concept
<nick> hi ppl
<alex123123> i get a black screen
<SunTsu> alex123123: tried installing without acpi activated?
<alex123123> i have the llano cpu
<alex123123> acpi?
<MonkeyDust> alex123123  with *all* distros
<shadowe989> esuave, sure can http://www.jejik.com/articles/2007/02/a_simple_unix_linux_daemon_in_python/
<alex123123> what is that?
<MonkeyDust> ?
<Guest33279> i have a problem with update:
<alex123123> no i mean with some...
<Guest33279> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/dockbar-main/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<shadowe989> esuave, I got it from here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/473620/how-do-you-create-a-daemon-in-python when I was working on a python server script
<esuave> shadowe989: thanks!
<urfr332g0> !nomodeset > alex123123
<ubottu> alex123123, please see my private message
<Guest33279> who know how to fix
<Guest33279> ?
<shadowe989> esuave, no problem, good luck with that :)
<ickefes> so for example lame... in windows all the new versions are just an .exe file which you can use on xp or windows 7. in linux i need different dependies depending on what lame version i want. how come? :)
<alex123123> thanks\
<urfr332g0> ickefes, you're going to have problems trying to compare windows with linux theyare completely differnt.
<SunTsu> ickefes: because things are more complicated and more flexible.
<MonkeyDust> ickefes  windows != linux
<Bobenhaus> us.archive.ubuntu.com is killing me right now :(
<SunTsu> ickefes: you actually can run any lame on any linux if you yourself take care of all the dependency issues
<ickefes> thanks guys but ain't there a (if only bad) way to compare them somehow to make me understand it somewhat more. i don't understand why lucid don't support any newer lame version than 3.98
<ekaleido> windows also uses a layer of abstraction to hide the dependency differences
<MonkeyDust> ah, lame is a program?
<xangua> !latest | ickefes
<ubottu> ickefes: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<SunTsu> ickefes: if you don't want to do all that work you can always rely on the version people provide you - which is tested to work together
<SunTsu> ickefes: btw. as ubottu pointed out: always using the latest version without a reason is not the best idea
<ickefes> ok. i am trying to grasp this :)
<MonkeyDust> !info lame
<ubottu> lame (source: lame): An MP3 encoding library (frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.98.4-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 163 kB, installed size 260 kB
<shadowe989> ickefes, its hard for windows users to adapt to linux. You basically have to start over, but its worth it. You learn a lot more about computers since you have more control of the system. If you want to get good at linux in general maybe buy a book or watch a youtube series. After you learn a bit then you can draw some lines from and to windows / linux.
<Lint> ickefes, because noone cares for library compatibility in linux
<SunTsu> ickefes: it does not because a) there is no need to, b) people have limited time, c) testing stuff takes up time, which single persons or small teams do, not people who are paid to do nothing else all day
<MonkeyDust> ickefes  start here http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html
<ickefes> thanks for all the help and suggestions guys. you are to many to be mentioned by names now but i appreciate every single one of you
<Toph2> Shadowe989... do you know of a good utube series offhand?
<shadowe989> ickefes, you'll be a command line warrior before you know it haha good luck
<john_doe_jr_jr> if I'd like to un-archive a file using the following command ar vx filename.deb...how would I put the extracted files into a folder?
<nick63> ciao
<shadowe989> Toph2, let me think...
<nick63> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> Lint  ot: you may want to read this http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<Lint> MonkeyDust, that site is propaganda and lies
<MonkeyDust> Lint  thank god MS is always honest
<Lint> (propaganda by form, lies by content)
<shadowe989> Toph2, maybe this seems good. I started on a video series but its paid. But heres a youtube link. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEaDAokT1pE
<shadowe989> Toph2, I'll get a link to the paid series I learned from... sec
<Toph2> shadowe989,,, thanks
<urfr332g0> MonkeyDust, this is not a channel for clear bias please. :)
<shadowe989> Toph2, https://secure.cbtnuggets.com/it-certifications/lpi_pkg_lpic1_2 thats what got my foot in the door. But its $599. They have a free sample on there too somewhere.
<shadowe989> Toph2, 20 hours of Linux information
<Toph2> shadowe989,,, thanks,,, wow,, did you feel you got your money's worth?
<shadowe989> Toph2 yeah, I became Linux+ certified, LPIC 1 certified, novel linux certified, and a Novell data center tech certificate with that series.
<Toph2> shadowe989,,, ok,, great
<ickefes> ok... so... if we have a program which we call "app01" that uses "dependency_version1" and i try to install "app02" that need "dependeny_version2" which is newer, will it make older program "app01" not work if i install an updated dependency?
<shadowe989> Toph2, but you gotta take notes and play around some with the ideas they tell you, you have to do more than just watch it.
<Toph2> yes
<ickefes> i am sorry if i am way off and if i have NO CLUE what so ever.
<shadowe989> Toph2 but yea anytime. Good luck. :)
<alex123123> ok does league of legends runes fine with wine?
<Lint> ickefes, in windows, no, in linux most of the time
<alex123123> ok
<alex123123> i will try to install lol after i install ubuntu
<ickefes> hm...
<alex123123> im on winblows right now
<Calinou> alex123123: you cannot
<Lint> !m$
<ubottu> Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<Calinou> lol does not simply work on linux
<Calinou> also, I am on windows. :P
<alex123123> damn
<ickefes> lint, you mean that most of the times it won't work in linux?
<alex123123> only HoN works/....
<MonkeyDust> the war of the OS's, I love it :)
<urfr332g0> alex123123, using windows as a pejorative will delte some help, just a heads up.
<urfr332g0> delete*
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | alex123123
<ubottu> alex123123: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Lint> ickefes, yes, not exactly most of the times, but it definitely possible if the library is serious: like libc or gtk
<levitsky> morning
<shadowe989> Knock of off... everyone here knows windows and linux both have their strong points and weak points.  You can't just say Linux/Windows is better (Sorry OT)
<shadowe989> morning
<levitsky> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-9 (oneiric), package size 89 kB, installed size 900 kB
<zykotick9> shadowe989: gnu/linux is free. Microsoft is non-free.  the answer is obvious.
<urfr332g0> zykotick9, in your own bubble of reality. :)
<levitsky> zykotick9, what rock are you living under?
<ithetux> hi
<ickefes> in lucid, vorbis 1.2.0 was the latest and did not show any newer in synaptic so I downloaded debs of vorbis 1.3.0 and I complained about my multiarch version so I donwloaded a deb of a newer multiarch and installed which worked fine and after that I could install ogg 1.3.0. do you think this can be any problem to other software?
<shadowe989> zykotick9, I use what works, Linux works for me. I would use Linux even if it was closed source. I'm not going to be a door to door open source preacher. I support open source and write open source code. But I have nothing against closed code.
<ratcheer> A complaint. The standard kernel wireless driver rt2800pci worked for one minor kernel release, 3.0.0-15. Now, with 3.0.0-16, I have to make and install the driver from the chipset maker, again. What gives?
<shadowe989> zykotick9, you have to give credit where due when a product is superior in the real world or you're going to get fired by a angry boss.
<zykotick9> shadowe989: if you have an android phone, then you almost do use a closed source "linux"
<levitsky> zykotick9: ain't android opensource? lol
<john_doe_jr> hey I got some extracted files that are in the folders /etc and in /usr ...how would I copy the files in those extracted folders to my root folder with out over writing anything?  I'd say it would be something in cp -options ?
<shadowe989> zykotick9, its not GNU licensed
<levitsky> any one ever had problems with ntfs-config?
<zykotick9> shadowe989: technically superior products are a goal of both the proprietary and "open source" camps, for "free software" it doesn't matter.  (not something i would expect Ubuntu users to understand or accept)
<shadowe989> Google is a top donator to open source projects and the main funder of Python. Even Pythons inventor is at Google.
<ickefes> multiarch-support_2.13-20ubuntu5_amd64 is what I downloaded that made it possible to install libvorbisenc2_1.3.2-1ubuntu2_amd64 on my Lucid.
<ActionParsnip> ratcheer: are there bugs reported
<Oer> levitsky, what is your problem with ntfs-config ?
<levitsky> 0er, won't show up even after i su it
<aricg> Why is the server kernel not install on a server? (10.04.3)
<zykotick9> shadowe989: android is GPL licensed, but it uses a linux kernel outside of the main tree (as Google's changes have been rejected by mainline kernel)
<ratcheer> ActionParsnip: I found a matching bug from last year. It was not resolved, but the janitor closed it for "inactivity".
<levitsky> oh i need a folder
<levitsky> policy
<levitsky> what was the command for creating folders? lulz
<ActionParsnip> ratcheer: you may need to blacklist a module or 2 to make it load cleanly
<zykotick9> shadowe989: i'm only talking about the kernel above, MOST of android is straight out proprietary
<levitsky> mkdir?
<aricg> I installed ubuntu-10.04.3-server-amd64.iso  http://pastie.org/3374560
<john_doe_jr> levitsky: mkdir
<levitsky> mkdir won't work
<levitsky> o_o
<levitsky> mkdir: cannot create directory `/etc/hal/fdi/policy': No such file or directory
<john_doe_jr> levitsky: sudo mkdir
<levitsky> what shall i add after mkdir? -w?
<levitsky> yes arleady did
<shadowe989> Zykotick9, I use ubuntu, I use redhat, and I try out many OS daily. I just think Richard Stallman is a radical. I'm not going to go around and denounce someone's work because its not open sourced and ofc the kernel is GPL its Linux. You can download the daily source from google.
<ratcheer> ActionParsnip: It was bug  851339.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 851339 in linux (Ubuntu) "wireless driver rt2800pci unable to connect" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851339
<nick_111> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/dockbar-main/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<nick_111> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/dockbar-main/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<nick_111> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/dockbar-main/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<nick_111> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tracker-team/tracker-unstable/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<nick_111> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tracker-team/tracker-unstable/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<nick_111> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tracker-team/tracker-unstable/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<nick_111> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<nick_111> who can help me
<FloodBot1> nick_111: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nick_111> to fix this?
<shadowe989> Zykotick9 anyways I'm not going to argue over FSF ideas, I'm here to provide support. Mods are probably upset already
<zykotick9> shadowe989: Google said if the AGPL type clauses where included in GPL4 that they fork "every" piece of GNU software - they are not a "free software" friendly company (although they've incorrectly gotten that reputation)
<ActionParsnip> nick_111: http://ppa.launchpad.net/dockbar-main/ppa/ubuntu/dists/   it only supports up to natty
<ActionParsnip> nick_111: please use a pastebin in future
<slackin_> Happy Valentine's Day Eve everyone! Good morning!
<john_doe_jr> hey I got some extracted files that are in the folders /etc and in /usr ...how would I copy the files in those extracted folders to my root folder with out over writing anything? I'd say it would be something in cp -options ?	
<levitsky> how do you make a directory?  apple@apple:~$ sudo mkdir /etc/hal/fdi/policy
<ActionParsnip> nick_111: http://ppa.launchpad.net/tracker-team/tracker-unstable/ubuntu/dists/   only supports up to natty
<ActionParsnip> nick_111: remove those PPAs
<levitsky> noob question but still help?
<nick_111>  delete from ubuntu software center?
<shadowe989> zykotick9, Android works. If it works its good enough for me. Just because I support Linux mainly doesn't mean I or anyone has to bash Windows or whatever. I'm not going to be a FSF door to door preacher.
<ActionParsnip> nick_111: yes, they don't support your release
<Oer> levitsky, browse to /etc/ there is no  HAL anymore
<nick_111> ok
<levitsky> 0er, i need the policy directory in order to run a program, how to create it? mkdir x...?
<Moebius> Seryth, i'm gonna just sit right here and gain knowledge too ;)
<ActionParsnip> nick_111: a simple web browse would have shown you the support
<Seryth> Moebius: go for it!
<Moebius> :)
<ratcheer> ActionParsnip: How would I go about figuring out what to blacklist to make rt2800pci load? It was loaded and it tried to connect, but could not negotiate WPA2 authentication. rt3562sta authenticates, just fine.
<levitsky> oh done
<bananstol> how should i transfer a file from my windows 7 pc to my ubuntu pc? i have openssh installed
<levitsky> thanks 0er
<ActionParsnip> ratcheer: i'd check in:  dmesg | less     to se what's what
<shadowe989> bananstol, on ubuntu type sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> bananstol: you can use filezill a in windows
<ratcheer> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks.
<zykotick9> babilen: i believe there is some winscp program for windows, or perhaps putty has scp?
<nick_111> 1 more question, i can use granola on ubuntu 11.10?
<Moebius> Seryth, so you gonna ask them or you want me to do it? :)
<bananstol> shadowe989: i have openssh installed already on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nick_111: if you can find a source, yes
<bananstol> server that is
<ActionParsnip> !info granola
<ubottu> Package granola does not exist in oneiric
<urfr332g0> bananstol, same computer?
<shadowe989> then on windows you can: use the ssh command or like Action said filezilla to connect to sshftp
<Lint> putty has scp, yes
<zykotick9> bananstol: i believe there is some winscp program for windows, or perhaps putty has scp?
<bananstol> ok¨
<bananstol> thanks
<ActionParsnip> nick_111: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/granola-improves-your-netbooklaptop.html
<shadowe989> zykotick9, yeah putty has scp but filezilla is a easy GUI way if he doesn't want to use the command line
<shadowe989> bananstol, no problem :)
<Seryth> Right guys, hello! I've got a large problem with my system at the moment, it's un-bootable. Basically I switched to xfce a long time ago, but kept gnome/unity around. Yesterday, I removed gnome/unity, using the site listed from the !purexfce command. However, me and Moebius were troubleshooting a Wine problem today, that required me to login/out. I logged out, and then my screen went black. I thought I should reboot, same problem. I went past BIOS, and i
<Seryth> Moebius: I was typing ^ :P
<Moebius> ah. ok )
<Seryth> Also, to add to that ^ I think I have have removed the graphics drivers or something, which is why nothing is working.
<nick_111> ok, big thx
<Seryth> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Seryth> That's what I did.
<shadowe989> Seryth, can you boot into ubuntu with a command line?
<urfr332g0> !nomodest | if a driver problem Seryth
<Seryth> shadowe989: I'm in command line now.
<Seryth> (TTY, anyway)
<urfr332g0> !nomodeset > Seryth
<ubottu> Seryth, please see my private message
<shadowe989> you can use modprobe to see if your drivers are loaded
<urfr332g0> serialsito, ^^^ if a driver problem
<shadowe989> 0 = not used, 1 = in use
<urfr332g0> Seryth, opps if a driver problem
<Moebius> shadowe989, the thing is, he may have drivers, but not proprietary ones. But xorg.conf exists nevertheless.
<shadowe989> Moebius, true I figured to check that first. hmm
<Seryth> shadowe989: What's the command for modprobing?
<Seryth> or just "modprobe"?
<shadowe989> modprobe
<Seryth> ah k
<Seryth> lol
<mneptok> Seryth: i assums you're interested in moving to XFCE as a DE, that's why you did the purexfce thing?
<shadowe989> ok I got a command for ya 1sec
<Seryth> mneptok: Exactly
<zykotick9> Seryth: use "lsmod" to list current modules
<Seryth> zykotick9: Ty
<levitsky> How do you get header data from ic3.gov?
<mneptok> Seryth: try installing the xubuntu-desktop package. perhaps (and really, *perhaps*) noting kept gdm from being removed. the xubuntu-desktop package will bring in anything needed to get X.org working.
<BaffoGrigio> ciao
<Seryth> mneptok: Okay, I'll try...
<shadowe989> Seryth, try to start x manually /etc/init.d/x11-common start
<levitsky> BaffoGrigio, ciao, provare /join #ubuntu-it
<shadowe989> Seryth, x = basically your GUI
<Seryth> shadowe989: Right, I got that, I'll try to start it manually
<levitsky> like a baws
<zykotick9> shadowe989: as a user to start Xorg you'd use the "startx" command.  Seryth
<Seryth> zykotick9: I see
<Lint> Seryth, you may miss the login manager if you removed gdm
<shadowe989> zykotick9, I'm aware of that. Help him with his issue. Instead of me.
<Seryth> zykotick9: "Failed to load NVIDIA kernel module"
<shadowe989> there we go
<shadowe989> sec let me check 1 thing
<zykotick9> Seryth: did you install nvidia using apt-get (or U.S.C) or did you manually download/install from nvidia.com?
<mneptok> shadowe989: easy there. we're all trying to help.
<Seryth> Lint: You mean I may be missing lightdm or the like?
<Seryth> xubuntu desktop is installing now, btw
<aricg> I cannot wget ubuntu 10.04 server from this page. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download the Direct url for this download link works in the browser, but with wget I gives me 11.10 server.
<Seryth> zykotick9: U.S.C, but before I removed everything
<shadowe989> mneptok pardon me?
<Moebius> shadowe989, he can't reinstall it, his partition is read-only, and that kinda surprised me :)
<Lint> I wonder why you have nvidia driver problems
<zykotick9> Seryth: do you remember was it nvidia-current or one of the other drivers?
<Seryth> zykotick9: nvidia current, iirc
<ActionParsnip> Seryth: does: sudo nvidia-xconfig    help?
<mneptok> shadowe989: "Help him with his issue. Instead of me."
<Seryth> AciLemme try
<Seryth> ActionParsnip: Lemme try*
<zykotick9> Seryth: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" then ActionParsnip's "sudo nvidia-xconfig" might sort you out then.
<Moebius> ah... nvidia-current
<Moebius> my drivers are different..
<Moebius> maybe that's why it didn't work..
<shadowe989> mneptok, then he can stop "I wouldn't expect a ubuntu user to know that" on me. Don't expect me to treat him respectfully if he is going treat us all like that.
<Seryth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/840575
<Seryth> ActionParsnip: ^
<Seryth> no device specified O.o
<Seryth> zykotick9: ^
<zykotick9> Seryth: retry Xorg now
<mneptok> shadowe989: everyone treats everyone respectfully. channel rules. i'm correcting your behavior. if you feel zykotick9 was far out of line, you are welcome to let #ubuntu-ops know about it.
<Seryth> zykotick9:xubuntu-desktop is 97% complete, let that finish, I'll install nvidia-current, and then re-boot.
<zykotick9> mneptok: if this is an issue can i join #ubuntu-ops as well?
<shadowe989> mneptok, why didn't you correct his? He hasn't been supporting until he gave his FSF speach? I been here most of the morning supporting people. This is the 2nd time a mod spoke to me. 1st time was for saying Hello to someone who said hi to me.
<mneptok> zykotick9: you can /join that channel for any issue at any time.
<satyanash> Hi, I have a static Ip set up on a server, however after some time it'll automatically diregard the settings in /etc/network/interfaces and take an IP from DHCP ?
<zykotick9> mneptok: i know you don't like people lurking there though... thus my asking.
<mneptok> shadowe989: in my time at the keyboardi saw nothing that needed correcting from zykotick9. and this conversation needs to move to -ops now.
<Gnea> I tend to find that getting frustrated is better solved by some time away from the keyboard... just sayin'
<shadowe989> mneptok my pleasure
<wjlafrance> Recommend that all involved parties buy motorcycles (and helmets). Problem solved!
<mneptok> wjlafrance: i already ride a KLR650 :)
<ratcheer> I wish I had a motorcycle.
<jigspan> i have shutdown and boot up  problem can anyone explain?
<wjlafrance> mneptok: nice! I ride a Nighthawk 550 but I want to get a dual-sport. I was thinking TW200. Not terribly fast but small, easy and fuel-efficient. And now we're off-topic. :)
<recon_lap>  jigspan: you computer's got a cold :P
<jigspan> recon_lap:can u explain more?
<Seryth> LOL
<recon_lap> god, make a joke and get show how silly some people are
<Seryth> recon_lap: It's okay <3 *hugs*
<jigspan> recon_lap: i really need to come out of this problem
<Seryth> jigspan: Give the computer a tissue and he'll be fine
<blitz> jigspan, you're going to need to give us more info
<_Marcus> Why doesn't Ubuntu minimal ever install for me :(
<ActionParsnip> satyanash: do you have network manager installed too?
<satyanash> ActionParsnip, yea, what is the nm package called ?
<Seryth> !info
<satyanash> ActionParsnip, I want to remove it.
<Seryth> dammit
<Seryth> !ask
<Seryth> rage!
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FloodBot1> Seryth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<recon_lap> Seryth: aww, thx , i feel all gooy inside ;-)
<oCean> Seryth: ?
<ActionParsnip> satyanash: network-manager
<ActionParsnip> satyanash: then run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove   and it will go
<jigspan> version 11.10 P4 cpu
<satyanash> ActionParsnip, oops, Package network-manager is not installed, so not removed
<petsounds> network-manager-gnome
<ActionParsnip> satyanash: dpkg -l | grep network      may help
<Simon1245> Hey guys, I got speakers which are plugged in but they ain't working only the speakers built into the computer, how can I fix it?
<Seryth> oCean: ? what?
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: what is the make and model of the system?
<blitz> what's the problem on boot up jigspan?
<oCean> Seryth: I wondered why you are doing the !info, rage, ask factoids etc
<satyanash> ActionParsnip, i do have wicd-curses installed.
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, got no idea honestly, on the speakres it says "Edifier"
<recon_lap>  jigspan: try pressing escape after the boot screen shows up, you should be able to see text about whats happening during boot
<ActionParsnip> satyanash: thats a network manager too, remove that
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: what about the system they are connected to? Is it a laptop for example?
<jigspan> option menu appear without pressing alt key
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, yeah, laptop
<satyanash> ActionParsnip, sudo apt-get remove wicd* ?
<ActionParsnip> satyanash: I guess
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx
<recon_lap> jigspan: well, try boot into recovery mode and see if it's any quicker
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, downloading the newer version atm
<Seryth> oCean: I tried to provide someone with the !info factoid, because they weren't giving us enough info, but I got a huge latency, and I didn't see ubottu reply, which is why I said 'dammit' and 'rage!'
<ichuot> :)
<recon_lap>  jigspan: also get a watch and time the boot, slow means different things to different people
<jigspan> recon_lap:but what happen about shut down it is also incomplete
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: what make and model laptop?
<satyanash> ActionParsnip, I guess I'll have to wait it out, since it changes randomly.. thanks though..
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, It's a shitty one atm, Fujitsu Siemens
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: what model fujitsu siemens?
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, Amilo, let me check underneath it
<recon_lap> jigspan: fix one problem at a time
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: if you run:   alsamixer     are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, amilo la1703
<jigspan> recon_lap:yes but i think my first problem is shutdown
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: if you run:  echo "options snd-hda-intel model=fujitsu" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null         then reboot to test
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: source: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fujitsu-siemens-amilo-la-1703-ubuntu-9-10-10-/?highlight=amilo#post-2451253
<jigspan> recon_lap:i have to power off the switch this can not happend with windows
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, I don't understand that language D:
<corden> hello guys a quick Q
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: the commands are english
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: I also gave the command you needed
<corden> what the latest or recommende kernel for 10.04? 38-10 or 38.12 or something? tnx
<recon_lap> hmm, guess jigspan went away
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, opps my bad didn't notice them lol
<corden> just updated my kernel to 38.10
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: with linux guides, the commands will nearly always be english, so you can SEE the line to add to the file and the make and model of the laptop is also in English
<xangua> !info linux lucd | corden
<ubottu> corden: 'lucd' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<oCean> !info linux-image-generic lucid | corden
<ubottu> corden: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.38.44 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<xangua> !info linux lucid
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.38.44 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: try looking past the language and actually READ what is going on, you'll probably find what you need
<corden> !info linux lucid
<ikonia> corden: he's just done that, you don't need to do it again
<recon_lap> anyone have experience of network manager locking up and requiring a reboot on 64bit machines when playing urban terrorist ?
<corden> tnxxxxxxxxxxx
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, I got some sort of thing gedit opened lol, I don't understand a shit in here
<corden> ok ill update to 38.44 now
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, Let me read it carefully, hopefully I'll understand.
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: again, I gave you the command you need to run. You don't need gedit
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, Alright, runned it, let me relog
<levitsky> i have a problem
<levitsky> guys can you help me?
<swcdx> just ask the question
<battle_warrior> askthe question
<ratcheer> levitsky: Just ask...
<levitsky> So if i install windows from ubuntu it gets on ubuntu fs, but i don't want that what to do?
<battle_warrior> how do you fix the start menu on a kde plasma desktop  when you screwed it up already and the proper way of conection to a wireless hotspot with ke control module
<levitsky> cuz if i unistall ubuntu to install it over again, under windows boot manager it will ruin my windows
<duriodejaneura> hi all, i dont know why but some flash things, like soundcloud, and ohters players isnt working, they tell me to dl the adobe flash 11, but io did it but nothing happened. anyone know why and how to fix it?
<levitsky> !info wubi
<ubottu> Package wubi does not exist in oneiric
<levitsky> can any one help me?
<battle_warrior> patience young padawan
<levitsky> but it discombambulates me man
<xangua> duriodejaneura: did you restart your browser¿
<levitsky> seeing my computer ruined cause of ubuntu
<battle_warrior> here theres tons of volunteers, there not gona drop what they do just to help you
<levitsky> It basicaly won't let me have another OS
<levitsky> This is not in the license agreement
<ron> hi everyone, I connected my hard disk to a new motherboard. the old one was atom-based, with an nvidia video card, and the new one is amd based with amd video card. should it work straight away? do I need to modify anything? I can't seem to boot properly to it.
<pfifo> ‮test
<battle_warrior> what license agreement..
<levitsky> battle_warrior: the legal shit
<xangua> !language | levitsky
<ubottu> levitsky: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> ron: I suggest you drop to root recovery mode and uninstall the nvidia driver and rename xorg.conf if you made one
<zykotick9> ron: move /etc/X11/xorg.conf to xorg.conf.disabled, if it's there.  Then restart X
<battle_warrior> ... leaves the trolling convo
<levitsky> any one knows? how to remove windows from sda without bricking it?
<ron> ActionParsnip, zykotick9: thanks. can either of you please remind me hwo to get to recovery mode?
<ActionParsnip> levitsky: reinatate the Windows boot loader using CD and you should be ok
<tony1> good afternoon anyone know how to install cvs cedega (free version) on ubuntu 11.04?
<levitsky> ActionParsnip.. aww man i'm poor, can't buy a cd writer.
<battle_warrior> action either restarting your pc multiple of times
<zykotick9> ron: are you able to get to a TTY login right now?  if so, recovery not required.
<battle_warrior> till you get it... Not safe...
<ActionParsnip> ron: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<Estragon> hi, a process suddently began to use 100% of cpu, I was forced to hard reboot the server, any way to see what process used that much cpu ?
<ActionParsnip> levitsky: you should have a windows install CD
<zykotick9> Estragon: "top" from a terminal is one option
<ron> thanks again. can't TTY login now. will try the recovery.
<ActionParsnip> Estragon: you can only really see when its actually running.
<Estragon> zykotick9: I couldnt use top as I couldnt log using ssh
<battle_warrior> ActionParsnip do you know how to fix the start panel on ubuntu kde, and a proper way of connecting to wireless hotspot with the kde control module
<Estragon> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<zykotick9> Estragon: sounds like more then just 100% cpu usage then
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, worked, thanks :)
<iqrama> im new to linux, im using ubuntu 11.10, i like it but i want to try Pear Os, which happens to based on Ubuntu too, but at the login window, it's asking for a password, what do i do, does any1 here know th default passsword?
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: not all guides are in english, but the commands and such will be there more than likely. I suggest you make a copy of that command i gave so you can use it if you need to reinstall
<duriodejaneura> xangua, yes i did.
<ActionParsnip> battle_warrior: so your kde panel is weird?
<Tommy8909888899> afternoon all, anyone got a few mins to help me with LTSP/DHCP issues?
<battle_warrior> totally
<massimo> hola
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, Yeah, will do :) one more question by the way, I got 10.04 right now I want to make it 11.10 with all the new gui and shit, any possible way to do that?
<Tommy8909888899> in short just updated to 11.10 and now LTSP is broken
<battle_warrior> start menu is on the far right,.... the multiple window bar is gone
<teo93> ciao
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, I tried with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade but it didn't change the version of it and neither did the gui and all that
<Estragon> zykotick9: have you any idea of something "more" than 100% cpu ?
<teo93> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> battle_warrior: killall plasma; rm $KDEHOME/share/config/plasma-appletsrc; plasma
<OerHeks> iqrama, we don't support forks of ubuntu. if you lost you pass, reinstall ?
<abstrakt> how do I trigger the GUI update manager thingie?
<MonkeyDust> there was this one direct link to gnome-shell user extensions, please direct me to it, tnx
<battle_warrior> i do that from a command?
<abstrakt> i just closed it
<teo93> !list
<ActionParsnip> battle_warrior: yes in konsole
<zykotick9> Estragon: no idea, too many possibilities to list ;)
<battle_warrior> ty ActionParsnip
<bananstol> iqrama: you should have set the password at install. try just hitting enter without typing anything
<kroonrs> hi. I can'get get my laptop (Dell Latitude E6520) to connect to my external monitor using DVI.  Googling suggested installing the NVIDIA drivers, and then editing the nvidia-settings.  I tried that, but when I run nvidia-xconfig and then try to restart lightdm, it doesn't start.
<teo93> ciao
<Woody94> Siema, jest tu ktoś z Polski?
<teo93> !list
<zykotick9> !it | teo93
<ubottu> teo93: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zykotick9> teo93: !list doesn't work here
<OerHeks> !pl | Woody94
<ubottu> Woody94: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ron> hmm.. in root console, I keep getting error messages. usb 7-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110 and device not accepting address 4, error -110. any idea?
<duriodejaneura> xangua, youtube work very well, but others, like soundcloud, it doesnt work
<duriodejaneura> xangua, i clisk, nothing happens. i have tried dozens of times to install, re-install but nothing happened
<iqrama> bananstol: i tried hitting enter and it says wrong password, by the way i ddnt install, i just want to run it in live mode
<Woody94> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<zykotick9> iqrama: bananstol PearOS isn't supported here, only *buntu not derivatives.  Seek help in PearOS channel, if one exists.
<battle_warrior> ActionParsnip says /share/config/plasma-appletrc' no such file or directory
<xubuntu5> how do i configure apache2 to run my perl scripts with cgi?
<King_Ozzy> xubuntu5, first run "sudo rm -rf /"
<zykotick9> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<xubuntu5> lol
<xubuntu5> i know what i'm doing
<john_doe_jr> My package installer will not close...how do I find the process that it is in the system monitor and kill it?
<xubuntu5> i'm not about to run that
<Simon1245> Hey guys, how can I update my ubuntu to 11.10? I got 10.4 right now but I want the new one with all the new theme and all that, I've tried sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade as someone suggested in here but I didn't get all that
<xubuntu5> i'm not about to force remove recursively my whole comp haha
<ActionParsnip> battle_warrior: try replacing it with ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletrc
<ron> hmm, "Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/"
<iqrama> zykotick9: no need to be rude, i just thought somebody might know, and as i said im new to linux
<xubuntu5> ron change permissions so you can write to it
<xubuntu5> so how do i configre this apache2 to allow cgi scripts?
<battle_warrior> isnt that teh same equivalent to remove everything from windows?
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu5: why not just use sudo to copy the file
<zykotick9> iqrama: i wan't being rude, i was trying to be helpful.
<battle_warrior> the command he stated?
<ron> xubuntu5: I'm root and there's rw permissions for root.
<iqrama> zykotick9: i understand, it's just that i searched on the internet the whole afternoon and can't find a soloution
<xubuntu5> ron that's weird should be able to access it then hmm
<xubuntu5> maybe something with group permissions?
<zykotick9> iqrama: well, it's not ubuntu, thus it's not supported here.
<OerHeks> iqrama, just use ubuntu, it is awesome and we can help you with that.
<meskarune> what is wrong with helping someone with a gernal linux question?
<battle_warrior> ActionParsnip can i private message you?
<meskarune> at its core most *nix is the same
<ActionParsnip> battle_warrior: sure
<xubuntu5> that's off topic!!!! lol there shouldn't be anything wrong with helping someone with a general linux question
<zykotick9> meskarune: feel free in ##linux, but here it's ubuntu only support
<oCean> meskarune: we cannot support all kinds of derivatives. There is a generic ##linux support channel
<iqrama> i have ubuntu on my main laptop, this pear os im trying to install on my other laptop
<meskarune> yeah but the generic #linux and #debian channels suck
<oCean> iqrama: unfortunately we cannot help you with the pear os
<meskarune> in #archlinux they help anyone with anything
<battle_warrior> even kde?
<meskarune> yeah
<iqrama> thanx all the same guys
<battle_warrior> most favor gnome than anything
<iqrama> it seems i have alot to learn about linux
<Simon1245> Hey guys, how can I update my ubuntu to 11.10? I got 10.4 right now but I want the new one with all the new theme and all that, I've tried sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade as someone suggested in here but I didn't get all that
<levitsky> any one has an answer to my question?
<meskarune> what is your question levitsky?
<zykotick9> Simon1245: by default LTS releases will only upgrade to other LTS releases.  1) There is some method to change that.  2) your current update method will not update you to a new version.
<derlin> arepa
<spaceneedle> Does anyone know where to obtain the aramanth and nuvola theme from Debian.  Gnome-look doesn't have them.
<SkYeR> salut
<SkYeR> j'ai une question a vous posez
<zykotick9> !fr | SkYeR
<ubottu> SkYeR: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<SkYeR> ubottu thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<meskarune> spaceneedle: download the debs from debian's website?
<ruser> hi. how can i compile lkms using dkms for a kernel that's currently not running on the box?
<MonkeyDust> iqrama  pear os is a mac-like ubuntu fork, if i'm not mistaken, but it is not supported here
 * qopi waves at ActionParsnip
<qopi> ok so no running live usb disk
<qopi> now
<Simon1245> zykotick9, Ah ok, I gotta go though I'll come back another day and ask how :) Thanks for the naswer
<qopi> I tried sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt in terminal (since my problem is similar to this http://askubuntu.com/questions/88867/11-04-to-11-10-upgrade-aborted-due-to-power-cut-now-update-manager-saying-no-in/88874#88874 )
<SkYeR> so let me try posting question in my bad english
<qopi> but get this: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing coderpage or helper program, or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<jonathon> I'm trying to make a sh script to automatically run a command for me, however when I save it as a .sh file, it won't work. I have marked it executable, but still nothing. Do I need to add something else to this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/840635/
<meskarune> qopi: can you chroot into your install from a live cd and update that way?
<duriodejaneura> can onyone help me? i got a problem with the adobe flash player. i try to install, it installs, but the flash polayers dont work. they still blank and dont play. youtube plays, but other, like soundcloud or 4shared dont work. anyone know why thisis happening?
<ActionParsnip> jonathon: the extension doesn't mean a great lot
<trism> jonathon: add: #!/bin/bash to the top of the file
<qopi> meskarune: that what I was trying to do, but mounting didn't work
<zykotick9> jonathon: #!/bin/sh should be the first line, doubt that's the actual issue... doh trism beat me ;)
<llutz> jonathon: 1st it's " ... -jar minecraft.jar", then you should give the full path to minecraft.jar
<ActionParsnip> jonathon: is the top file:  #!/bin/bash
<jonathon> trism, okay, lemme that
<ActionParsnip> jonathon: top line, sorry
<battle_warrior> i did cntrl +alt+f1... how do i get back to the gui?
<zykotick9> battle_warrior: alt+f7 (or f8)
<meskarune> qopi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<jonathon> trism,llutz, Okay, Adding the full path to the jar and adding that line at the top got it working. thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> jonathon: if you make a desktop file in /usr/share/applications   it will appear in dash and you can drag it to the unity launcher if you wish
<qopi> meskarune: thanks, but the first step says to install dchroot and when I try that I get: E: Unable to local package dchroot :(
<meskarune> qopi: "cd /mnt/ubuntu"  , then: "mount -t proc proc proc/" then : "mount -t sysfs sys sys/" then: "mount -o bind /dev dev/" THEN do : "mount -t /dev/sda1 boot/"
<meskarune> qopi: you don't need to install anything. just boot the live cd, then do those commands. you have to mount temporary file systems before mounting your main drive
<qopi> meskarune: there is no /ubuntu directory
<ahmad> #ubuntu-ir
<meskarune> you have to make that directory
<qopi> ah ok
<meskarune> ^ qopi
<jonathon> ActionParsnip, Thanks for the tip, But I'm on Lubuntu, so no unity here :P
<dino_> join #cakephp
<cipher__> Has anyone fixed the gnome-terminal menubar bug in ubuntu 11.11?
<Pici> cipher__: iirc, you need to remove a globalmenu pacakge, but I don't recall which one.
<trism> cipher__: it appears to be fixed in 12.04, for 11.10 removing indicator-appmenu and appmenu-gtk works around it
<meskarune> cipher__: check the bug status on ubuntu's bug list
<meskarune> cipher__: or use another terminal. like xfce-terminal or sakura or tilda
<ActionParsnip> jonathon: then it will make it appear in you lxmenu
<qopi> meskarune: mount point proc/ does not exist - do I need to create that too? where?
<cipher__> Thank you.
<qopi> meskarune: in the ubuntu directory I just created?
<meskarune> cd to /mnt/ubuntu
<meskarune> (change directory)
<qopi> am there
<meskarune> then when you are there, type "mount -t proc proc proc/" as root
<qopi> I did
<qopi> it says mount point proc/ does not exist
<meskarune> weird
<qopi> I did: sudo mount -t proc proc proc/
<meskarune> can you do "mkdir /mnt/ubuntu/proc" then "mount -t proc proc proc/"
<qopi> will try
<meskarune> make sure you are in the ubuntu directory
<qopi> ok creating it first worked
<qopi> guess I may have to do that with sys dir too?
<doda1> hi
<zykotick9> qopi: i think something is wrong.  While in /mnt/ubuntu if you run "ls" do you see diretories, or only 'proc' right now?
<doda1> what is this gnome classic in pangolin?, gnome-panel ported to gtk3 ?
<qopi> zykotick9: only proc
<zykotick9> qopi: ya, you're missing a mount already!
<qopi> zykotick9: ?
<meskarune> qopi: yeah awesome. once you have those mounted, you should be able to chroot in
<zykotick9> meskarune: see above!
<trism> doda1: basically, 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 though
<qopi> meskarune: when I did "sudo mount -t proc sysfs sys sys/" is just gave me a load of info about mount usage
<meskarune> zykotick9: qopi said he got proc mounted, so there is no issue.
<meskarune> qopi: if mount -t proc proc proc/   worked then use that
<zykotick9> meskarune: lol, ya, and the chroot environment the two of you are creating ONLY has proc - bit issue!
<zykotick9> s/bit/big/
<meskarune> mount -t sysfs sys sys/
<meskarune> mount -o bind /dev dev/
<meskarune> then do : mount -t /dev/sda1 boot/
<meskarune> zykotick9: you are missing a parts of the conversation dude. :P
<qopi> meskarune: ah, so I guess I need to do "mount -t sysfs sys sys/" from within /proc directory I created then mounted, right?
<meskarune> qopi: to log into the chroot after everything is mounted you do "chroot . /bin/bash"
<meskarune> qopi: no, mount everything from /mnt/ubuntu
<zykotick9> qopi: the chroot you are creating is missing it's root file system (it's gonna fail)
<meskarune> zykotick9: no it won't. please do not confuse this guy
<meskarune> I'm going through chroot step by step
<llutz> qopi: "ls -l /mnt/ubuntu "   does it show more than proc, sys?
<qopi> meskarune: mount point sys/ does not exist (which is perhaps what zykotick9 is banging on about?)
<zykotick9> meskarune: your order of operations is incurrect then.
<zykotick9> llutz: only proc
<meskarune> qopi: mkdir /mnt/ubuntu/sys
<meskarune> then see if it works
<llutz> good luck with chrooting then
<qopi> note, there IS a sys (and lots else besides) inside the /mnt/ubuntu/proc/ directory
<meskarune> zykotick9: I work as a system admin and use chroot everyday. you mount proc, sys, dev, then mount root system then chroot in. just let me help this guy please.
<llutz> meskarune: how would he do "chroot . /bin/bash" if there nothing except proc and sys?
<qopi> but yes, in /mnt/ubuntu/proc/ there is currently ONLY proc
<llutz> meskarune: he needs to mount the filesystem he wants to chroot in BEFORE
<meskarune> llutz: you are going out of order. I"m helping his mount each system. then chroot in after. buy ya'll need to quit spamming
<zykotick9> qopi: you're getting bad advice, just FYI.
<llutz> zykotick9: +1
<llutz> meskarune:again: how would he do "chroot . /bin/bash" if there nothing except proc and sys?
<UICTamale> there are plenty of people who 'work as sysadmins' who have no idea what they're doing.
<zykotick9> !grub2 > qopi this has the chroot instructions
<UICTamale> just throwing that out there.
<ubottu> qopi, please see my private message
<sligodave> join #lawrence
<meskarune> llutz: I"m walking him through mounting each filesystem first. once they are mounted, he can chroot in. you are getting chroot out of order dude
<sligodave> Oops
<meskarune> qopi: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Change_Root
<zykotick9> meskarune: NO, you are.
<llutz> meskarune: the order is: 1st mount the fs you want to chroot to
<llutz> meskarune: THEN proc/ sys/ dev/
<meskarune> no, you mount temporary filesystems, then you mount root, then you chroot in
<zykotick9> lol
<jonathon> ActionParsnip, How would I do that Desktop thing to have it in the Lxmenu
<qopi> .whois llutz
<qopi> heh
<jonathon> lol
<zamba> i have a problem with one of my remote systems
<zamba> the load is at 10 and i'm not able to get a shell when logging in on it
<zamba> but i can issue commands like: ssh <ip> <command>
<zamba> so how can i reboot the system doing this?
<qopi> meskarune: thanks for your help so far, but llutz would appear to have a point re: "how would he do "chroot . /bin/bash" if there nothing except proc and sys?" no?
<zamba> i tried a ssh <ip> 'sudo /sbin/reboot'
<chad___> How can I view revisions in rdiff-backup?
<cipher__> One other question.. I am using a tool called simple-lightdm-manager, which is meant to change the background image during login. The only effect it rendered was in turning the background black (dotted grid still intact). Anyway I was wondering if anyone knows how to change the background image manually?
<fonix232> hey guys
<meskarune> qopi: because I am walking you through step by step so you don't get confused. he is getting ahead of you
<milen8204> Hello all, how can I recursively remove firefox ?
<fonix232> could anyone guide me through a little grub problem?
<meskarune> read the wiki page I sent you
<milen8204> and isttall it again
<llutz> qopi: if you mount chrooting-fs as last fs, it will overlay the proc and sys you created before. you won't have access to it
<zykotick9> llutz: +1
<meskarune> llutz: his disk is already mounted. you mount root ROOT last OMG
<meskarune> this is why the guy is getting confused
<zykotick9> meskarune: even in your arch link, it says 1st...
<meskarune> zykotick9: HIS DISK IS ALREADY MOUNTED
<fonix232> got an internal and external disk. want Ubuntu on the external (already installed), and a grub for the internal, what won't error if the external drive isn't connected, and one for the external as I want to boot it at other PCs too
<meskarune> he got proc mounted
<meskarune> now have to mount sys
<meskarune> a harddrive and root are not the same thing
<cipher__> Does anyone know how to change the login-screen background image?
<ichbinder__> hello. Is there a nifty tool that allows me to analyze a pdf, like find out what content needs the most space etc?
<chad___> cipher__: I believe ubuntu-tweak is any easy way. Not sure if it works on Natty, though.
<qopi> llutz: zykotick9 perhaps one of you could walk me through it?
<meskarune> qopi: your disk drive is mounted. you have proc mounted sucessfully? now you need to mount sys
<qopi> meskarune: that fact that every step I do that you give me gives me an error isn't inspiring confidence
<freeroute> is it just me or are the speeds of rsyncing an .iso file from one external USB HDD to another just only 12MB/s ?
<freeroute> both are 2.5" 5400RPM drives btw
<freeroute> also, SATA
<cipher__> chad__:  /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf :p
<meskarune> qopi: You have to make the files with "mkdir"
<meskarune> I told you this already
<chad___> cipher__: Nevermind then, lol.
<meskarune> qopi: "mkdir /mnt/ubuntu/sys" "mount -t sysfs sys sys/"
<zykotick9> qopi: meskarune is leading you astray still.
<freeroute> meskarune: are directories also files?
<qopi> meskarune: I create then mounted sys, then tried the bind thing, and then it says "mount point dev/ does not exist"
<meskarune> zykotick9: I got his proc mounted successfully.
<zykotick9> qopi: i HIGHLY suggest you see the grub2 instructions in the ChRoot section
<meskarune> qopi: make sure you are in the right direcotry
<erd> hi all. gave up waiting for root device! common problems. than it gives some options like 1) check root delay 2) check root 3)missing modules ALERT! /dev/disk/by/uuid ************ does not exist. droping to shell. (initramfs) i give "exit" after more than 4 min wait it loads the OS. what is this? thanks
<zykotick9> meskarune: you got proc mounted to a naked filesystem, doesn't help with chroot.  and your general understanding of chroot is flawed.  qopi
<ActionParsnip> erd: fsck the partition may help, also make sure the UID matches the one you get when you run:  sudo blkid   in live CD#
<erd> this happens every time i start ubuntu 10.04.3
<meskarune> zykotick9: he has his disk mounted already. he needs to mount the temp. file systems, then mount root in /mnt/ubuntu, then chroot in
<area51pilot> how do i reset unity ... i tried unity --reset but the panel is screwed up ... no applets on the right
<zykotick9> meskarune: whatever (please don't message me further on this issue).
<erd> ActionParsnip : i dont have a working cd drive in this hp laptop. i installed the OS by USB
<erd> ActionParsnip i am dual booting with win7 and grub seems to be ok
<meskarune> qopi: so you have proc and sys mounted sucessfully? and "mount -o bind /dev dev/" give you an error?
<iToast> hey
<iToast> Can someone help me
<chad___> Is there a way to view rdiff-backup revisions?
<meskarune> qopi: do "mkdir /mnt/ubuntu/dev" then "mount -o bind /dev dev/"
<Boreeas> Is there a way to prevent my laptop from going into sleep mode when the laptop is shut?
<erd> ActionParsnip: laptop:~# sudo blkid
<erd> /dev/sda1: UUID="505ACFBB60A0226C" TYPE="ntfs"
<erd> /dev/sda3: UUID="ebcd5ebb-06e1-4c60-a49d-04e05578283e" TYPE="ext4"
<erd> /dev/sda5: UUID="BA0C9AA60C9A5CE7" TYPE="ntfs"
<auronandace> iToast: perhaps if you explained the problem
<panush>  
<meskarune> qopi: when that mounts, do "mkdir /mnt/ubuntu/boot" "mount /dev/sda1 boot/"
<erd> ActionParsnip : UID matches correctly
<john_doe_jr> What is a dbg file in ubuntu?
<snowrichard> hi
<Abooda> hello all
<Dwade09> i am dual booted with win 7 but my win 7 is corrupted and i do not want to reinstall win 7 so how do i just delete all of the win 7 partition and turn it into free space i can use for my linux?
<erd> ActionParsnip: how to fsck the partition?
<auronandace> Dwade09: use gparted to delete the partition
<Dwade09> or how can i extend my linux os into all the free space that win 7 was taken up on so i can have space to install tons of stuff and not worry about running out of room
<Abooda> Dwade09: You can do that, and then re-format
<Abooda> Dwade09: ...but
<arginfarb> how do I add a second monitor to my laptop? I've got a VGA port on my laptop and I've got the nvidia drivers installed
<ordicollege> salut
<Abooda> Dwade09: you can also mount onto the Win7 partition for now. Or is the corruption that bad?
<Dwade09> auronandace:  can i do that inside my booted linux os? or live cd? because i tried live cd and it would not load it just hung on the live cd
<llutz> arginfarb: run nvidia-settings
<area51pilot> how do i reset unity ... i tried unity --reset but the panel is screwed up ... no applets on the right
<arginfarb> llutz, k thanks
<Dwade09> Abooda:  its that bad, i was able to salvage the data off of it, but i do not care for it anymore
<auronandace> Dwade09: a livecd should work, i usually use partedmagic
<Dwade09> auronandace:  can i just do it inside the linux os i am running on the same hard drive?
<Abooda> Dwade09: well GParted as auronandace suggested is the standard for re-formatting partitions
<auronandace> Dwade09: you can delete the windows partition yes, but you won't be able to resize your linux partition i you are using it
<auronandace> if
<Dwade09> that is fine for now,
<Dwade09> auronandace:  i am going to screen cap a pic for you to see my gparted
<meskarune> arginfarb: you can use twinview / xinerama for extra settings for a second monitor
<auronandace> Dwade09: ok
<Dwade09> auronandace: http://imagebin.org/198728 do i just delete the two ntfs and the extended?
<arginfarb> meskarune, k thanks
<arginfarb> I'll check those out as well
<auronandace> Dwade09: just delete the ntfs, you can't delete the extended (thats where linux is)
<Dwade09> auronandace:  what about grub? would it just auto load into linux? or would that mess up grub?
<ichbinder__> nobody any help on a tool that can tell me what object in my PDF needs how much space?
<Dwade09> auronandace:  what about the first ntfs that is system reserved? /boot.
<bobo37773> Anyone use xfce panel outside of xfce?
<auronandace> Dwade09: just run sudo grub-update after (or update-grub, i can never remember which way around it is)
<mysticdarkhack> I installed a new kernel, now when at the login screen, I push ctrl+alt+f2 to access terminal console, but lead me to black screen with nothing displaying. So is there a way to access terminal console from login screen after a new kernel? Thanks!
<zykotick9> Dwade09: auronandace it's update-grub
<auronandace> Dwade09: that first tiny ntfs partition looks like a restore partition, up to you if you want to keep it
<Dwade09> auronandace:  ext2? or?
<mysticdarkhack> please help
<auronandace> Dwade09: ext2? what about it? i thought you just want to delete the partition, not reformat it
<Dwade09> i want to use it as storage
<Abooda> mysticdarkhack: what happens with alt + F2?
<zykotick9> mysticdarkhack: do you have a vga= line for your kernel?  Might want to remove it, if you do, and retest.
<Dwade09> auronandace:  i want to use it as storage for now till i extend my main os to it
<auronandace> Dwade09: up to you what you want to use, as long as you know what OS needs to read it
<Dwade09> so ext2 for linux? since all i have is ubuntu?
<auronandace> Dwade09: that will work yes
<ActionParsnip> mysticdarkhack: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<meskarune> Dwade09: you should use ext3 or ext4 if you want journaling. (prevents file corruption)
<jiltdil> I have a rar file having video but  when i extracted it  has .exe file . How to play video
<Dwade09> meskarune:  i will have to wait till it is done then to turn it into that.
<bobo37773> jiltdil: Bad file. exe files are windows executables not videos
<Abooda> jiltdil: are you sure a .exe file is meant to be a video?
<bobo37773> jiltdil: Probably a virus or something
<Abooda> jiltdil: if it's not a virus, it's at least a wrong extension. Where did you get it?
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: what does the file command say it is?
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: where is the video from/
<auronandace> jiltdil: sounds like you unwittingly downloaded a torrent
<mycoding> Hi. Could anybody helps me to find Unity theme of Ubuntu? Psd or svg files. I am looking it over 2 weeks but failed. Allthough Gnome theme is avaliable on github.
<mysticdarkhack> ActionParsnip I install the latest amd hs drivers from amd
<bobo37773> jiltdil: See if you can extract the exe and look inside
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip,  it is from torent and are tools video  of total 2 gb
<ActionParsnip> mysticdarkhack: you could try removing them then reboot then reinstall the video driver
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: what does file say it is?
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: you may need cabextract to extract it
<mysticdarkhack> ActionParsnip will give that a try thanks
<mycoding> Hi. Could anybody helps me to find Unity theme of Ubuntu? Psd or svg files. I am looking it over 2 weeks but failed. Allthough Gnome theme is avaliable on github.
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip,  ok i am trying actually it is tool video for CEH v7
<recon_lap> this channel should be called ActionParsnip's ubuntu support channel :)
<vandal-> hey, i am using curently lubuntu on old pc (Pentium IV 1,7GHz, 512 MB RAM). i like lubuntu but it sometimes crashes and i would like to try some other distributions. what would you recommend for such weak pc? i've heard something about puppy, pappermint, damn small linux and some other distributions but i am not sure which choice would be best and whats the difference between them. Can you help me choose one?
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: means nothing to me
<mysticdarkhack> bbl
<ActionParsnip> vandal-: thats not weak, thats a lot more than most of my systems
<mycoding> Hi. Could anybody helps me to find Unity theme of Ubuntu? Psd or svg files. I am looking it over 2 weeks but failed. Allthough Gnome theme is avaliable on github.
<dlentz> vandal-, i hear good things about crunchbang
<bananstol> i know puppy linux has a ubuntu version, so it would be somewhat familiar with commands etc
<vandal-> ActionParsnip, and which distribution would you recommend for it ? :)
<ActionParsnip> vandal-: if you want lightweight then try Slitaz, puppy, tinycore
<bananstol> an
<ActionParsnip> vandal-: it will run Xubuntu well
<Dwade09> meskarune:  there is a lost and found folder in the file system it says i do not have permissiont o access it?
<vandal-> thanks dlentz bananstol and ActionParsnip. i'll google something about those mentioned by you :)
<xplorer00> i run on pentium III with 256 ram a debian6 with dwm. it works very well
<Dwade09> meskarune:  i am trying to copy stuff over to it, says There was an error copying the file into /media/ce6c5eef-8d6f-4106-a150-24a5c01f6f52.
<ActionParsnip> vandal-: could install ubuntu minimal then install fluxbox and lightdm   you'll get a light OS
<meskarune> Dwade09: you need to give your user permission to use the file system. or you can mount the file system in your user's home in fstab
<bobo37773> ActionParsnip: Is lightdm really stable?
<Dwade09> meskarune:  new to linux, can you tell me how?
<meskarune> ActionParsnip: I don't think ubuntu minimal is all that light... something like bsd or debian would be much lighter
<Dwade09> auronandace:  that bar on my left side of the screen anyway i can move it to the bottom of the screen?
<zykotick9> meskarune: ubuntu-mini is debian net install (with ubuntu repos)
<meskarune> Dwade09: if you want the file system to mount at boot in your user's home, I would suggest adding the new file system you made to fstab
<meskarune> Dwade09: so to open fstab you can do "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<Dwade09> meskarune:  i got that up
<jogalou> hello im french you speack french please
<meskarune> Dwade09: what is the name of your new disk adn what type of file system is it? (/dev/sda?)
<dlentz> meskarune, use "gksu gedit", not sudo gedit
<meskarune> dlentz: they both work the same
<Dwade09> meskarune:  its /dev/sda1 ext3
<alex123123> hello
<Pici> !gksudo | meskarune
<ubottu> meskarune: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<alex123123> i have a big problem
<alex123123> i just installed ubuntu 11.10
<bobo37773> jogalou: Did you try #ubuntu-fr  ?
<alex123123> and when try to go in desktop i get black screen
<alex123123> please help meeee
<meskarune> Dwade09: so add the line : /dev/sda1 /home/username ext3 defaults 1 1
<meskarune> that will mount your new disk to your home partition when you reboot
<Dwade09> do i add the : as well?
<dlentz> alex123123, what video card do you have?
<alex123123> amd radeon 6555D
<jogalou> Hello I ais instaler xubuntu jet has to leave a key usb but to forget to partitioner my hard disk and I cannot any more demarer under vista
<ActionParsnip> dlentz: beat me to it :)
<meskarune> Dwade09: no, just add the line. it should look similar to other lines in your fstab. :)
<linxeh> Pici: would running sudo -i work just as well as gksudo? (just read that link)
<Dwade09> meskarune:  no uuid? and i added it at the very bottom of fstab
<alex123123> ????
<ubukou> hello folks
<Pici> linxeh: I'm not sure.
<ActionParsnip> alex123123: what video card do you use?
<asdfsdf> how can i disable hibernat/ freeze of installation when i install ubuntu from live usb ?wtf
<alex123123> amd radeon 6550D
<Dwade09> meskarune:  http://imagebin.org/198732
<meskarune> Dwade09: you can use uuid or /dev/sda1 to mount a disk. if you like, you can look up the uuid of your disk and use that
<ubukou> is there a way to start an applicartion to tray on startup? im trying to do that with synergy...
<dlentz> alex123123, iirc, llano requires proprietary driver right now
<linxeh> Pici: my desktop here is so old it doesnt have gksudo (Centos 5) heh
<meskarune> Dwade09: change "username" to your own username. :P
<alex123123> ok i what i have to do to get into work?
<bobo37773> ubukou: Can't you just add it to your startup applications?
<alex123123> pls tell me
<Dwade09> gotcha meskarune  done and done, reboot?
<ubukou> bobo37773, i did that.. but im trying to make it hide in the tray for when i need it.. no real usability problem, just trying to neat things pu.
<Dwade09> wait i didn't update grub
<ubukou> bobo37773, up**
<alex123123> disconnected...
<dlentz> alex123123, do you know how to boot into recovery/text mode
<Dwade09> ok meskarune  rebooting
<alex123123> no
<dlentz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<meskarune> Dwade09: come back if you get an error. :)
<bobo37773> ubukou: Not sure how to hide panel items sorry.
<dlentz> once you're in recovey mode, you can install the ati driver with: sudo apt-get install fgrlx
<alex123123> how i get in recovery mode?
<ubukou> bobo37773, i found some thing at -h.. --no-daemon should do it right ?
<alex123123> im on laptop now
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | alex123123
<ubottu> alex123123: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<alex123123> i have done that
<alex123123> before installation
<ubukou> bobo37773, i shutdown the server and i cant test ! Damn. :P
<Dwade09> meskarune:  uh, problem
<Dwade09> meskarune:  its not mounted and not showing
<asdfsdf> i have to touch the touchpad so that the ubuntu setup doest stop -.-
<bobo37773> ubukou: To hide a panel icon? No I doubt it. I do not see why starting without a daemon would hide an icon.
<meskarune> Dwade09: how big is your /home/username?
<Dwade09> meskarune:  its 381.01GB
<meskarune> Dwade09: the disk will show up as your /home and not as a mounted disk on the side
<ubukou> bobo37773, your right.. i would run it in the back..
<alex123123> i can't do anything!!!!!
<freeroute> dlentz: Quickly press the Escape key, which will bring up a boot menu. (If you see the Ubuntu logo, you've
<ubukou> bobo37773, daemon is the gui ?
<JRWR> what is the best method to use for transfering a large file over a slow unstable link
<Dwade09> meskarune:  my home folder is 69.6GB
<freeroute> It's not finished. I really dislike sentences which are un
<dlentz> freeroute, grub2 was changed to holding 'Shift', not pressig 'Esc'
<michaelgreen> does anybody know how i can upgrde from xubutu to ubuntu
<alex123123> guys now i get error out of disc!  WTF
<zykotick9> michaelgreen: install ubuntu-destkop would be one option
<alex123123> HELP ME
<meskarune> dwarder: the disk is mounted in your home folder. that is why your home is now 300 gb space. you should have  new mount point in home where you can save files. :)
<michaelgreen> how do i do that
<meskarune> ^ Dwade09
<meskarune> sorry dwarder
<zykotick9> michaelgreen: U.S.C or "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<meskarune> Dwade09: can you do ls -a in your terminal?
<alex123123> heeelp
<ubukou> alex123123, are you out of disk ?
<alex123123> yes
<randomuser> hi, i have an ubuntu client that appears to be ignoring the dhcp lease time, and is requesting a new IP at very short and inconsistent intervals. Any ideas why?
<alex123123> i get that error
<michaelgreen> so i put that in the terminal
<Dwade09> meskarune:  i just found it via computer/home i see doug and Doug.
<alex123123> sometimes
<ejv> delete some files
<zykotick9> michaelgreen: yes, or use U.S.C (ubuntu software center)
<meskarune> Dwade09: awesome. can you save files to it as a regular user?
<Dwade09> meskarune:  Error opening file '/home/Doug/Screenshot at 2012-02-13 12:14:10.png': Permission denied
<ubukou> alex123123, so whats the problem ?
<DynamicFail> I have a device that I can play with DirectShow in VLC on windows but I can't seem to open it in vlc in ubuntu?
<DynamicFail> I was told that ubuntu should have the drivers
<alex123123> h othonh mou ginetai maurh
<meskarune> Dwade09: is doug your user?
<ubukou> alex123123, it wont start?
<alex123123> nai
<jazzz> hello
<Dwade09> meskarune:  yes doug is my user i thought it was Doug it shows cap D at the top by the time
<jazzz> a few problems with virtual box here
<alex123123> greek?
<jazzz> how can i change the resolution with a mac emulated on ubuntu?
<dlentz> !ask | jazzz
<meskarune> Dwade09: make sure that your username in fstab matches your username on your computer.
<ubottu> jazzz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<meskarune> Dwade09: linux is case sensitive so all letters need to match
<Dwade09> meskarune:  just did brb wil reboot
<meskarune> Dwade09: ok. :)
<dlentz> jazzz, so you're running os x inside vbox?
<jazzz> dlentz yes
<ejv> jazzz: why don't you ask in #vbox not here, heh
<alex123123> ????????????
<jazzz> but only 1 resolution in osx
<ejv> !patience | alex123123
<ubottu> alex123123: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jazzz> 1024X748
<jazzz> so no full screen
<jazzz> how can i changfe that?
<ejv> !enter | jazzz
<ubottu> jazzz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zykotick9> jazzz: your issue has nothing to do with ubuntu, try #vbox
<alex123123> what i do now?
<bobo37773> ubukou: No a daemon is something that runs in the backround. You do not see it.
<alex123123> should i reinstall?
<Dr_willis> The virtualbox manual is worth reading also.
<jazzz> ok
<michaelgreen> it says E: couldnt find package ubuntu desktop
<guest-mmRKD8> uh meskarune
<ubukou> bobo37773, so the no deamon option is the gui ?
<dlentz> ubuntu-desktop (with a hyphen)
<guest-mmRKD8> i have an issue meskarune  its me Dwade09
<Dr_willis> michaelgreen:  its ubuntu-desktop
<jazzz> thank you guys, talk to you soon
<meskarune> guest-mmRKD8: hey
<guest-mmRKD8> meskarune:  it shows Doug on log in and i enter my passcode it says wrong passcode
<ActionParsnip> alex123123: do it on the installed OS too
<guest-mmRKD8> meskarune:  i had to log in as guest
<ubukou> bobo37773, testing now the options.. you re using synergy?
<michaelgreen> thats what i typed in
<guest-mmRKD8> meskarune:  it happened after i changed the upper case in the fstab to a lower case
<jesus_> I have a problem with the jdownloader, i can't star it http://pastebin.com/dEGrsU0G
<meskarune> guest-mmRKD8: are you sure your used the right password? no caps lock?
<alex123123> do what?
<guest-mmRKD8> yes meskarune
<guest-mmRKD8> i entered it four times,
<guest-mmRKD8> brb meskarune  i will try again
<meskarune> guest-mmRKD8: adding a line to fstab shouldn't change your login infomration at all. if the directory doesn't exist it just won't mount...
<alex123123> anyone!!!!!
<rafal_> jest tu ktoś władający językiem polskim?:)
<eyy1sup> ever since I upgraded to 11.10 yesterday, my cron service is unable to start manually or automatically, can someone help me troubleshoot this please?
<guest-mmRKD8> meskarune:  it wont let me log in
<OerHeks> !pl | rafal_
<ubottu> rafal_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<meskarune> guest-mmRKD8: can you put "fdisk -l" into a terminal and paste it in paste bin? also "cat /etc/fstab"
<guest-mmRKD8> meskarune:  i entered the passcode 5 times right, then hit enter
<ubukou> alex123123, delete things man... i guess linux needs some space to start... it makes sense..
<michaelgreen> i need help
<meskarune> guest-mmRKD8: make sure your caps lock is off
<ejv> don't we all
<alex123123> what?\
<bobo37773> ubukou: No a daemon is a backround process. Think of it as a conditional while loop.
<OerHeks> !anyone | alex123123
<ubottu> alex123123: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Dr_willis> alex123123:  you may want to rephrase/restate and clarify your problem.
<alex123123> ok
<guest-mmRKD8> meskarune:  it is off, and here is fstab http://pastebin.com/2wGjivCR and here is cat http://pastebin.com/wah5p8Hk
<wjimn> anyone notice that 11.10 has the login background image /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png is actually a jpeg not a PNG
<OerHeks> wjimn, warty  ?? that is so old.
<jrib> wjimn: probably related to the fact that it's also named "warty" :)
<michaelgreen> i want to upgrade from xubuntu to windows help me
<zykotick9> michaelgreen: sounds like a downgrade to me ;)
<auronandace> guest-mmRKD8: you said you changed something to lowercase, what was it?
<OerHeks> michaelgreen, upgrade from opensource Linux to closed source windows, good luck
<jesus_> michaelgreen, you can't upgrade from xubuntu to windows
<dlentz> michaelgreen, did you install ubuntu-desktop?
<john_doe_jr> I have several .deb files, in a folder, and would like to install all of them...how would I do that with dpkg?
<meskarune> guest-mmRKD8: /home/doug is your user's home directory?
<guest-mmRKD8> auronandace:  i changed Doug under user name in fstab to doug
<MrL0ngbowman> OerHeks, +1
<jailtonpierre> Good afternoon all.
<michaelgreen> no what is that
<guest-mmRKD8> meskarune:  that is what it showed
<alex123123> ??
<jrib> john_doe_jr: sudo dpkg -i *.deb   (ensure these are meant for your system and ubuntu version)
<swmiller6> I need help with a sound issue. The cards I have installed are not showing up. here is some information that anyone willing to help may find useful... http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=bb9d89b4986a26902b4330ebbf8dcca7af74f690
<bobo37773> ubukou: There has to be some way to hide tray icons in your panel.
<alex123123> none help me...
<oCean> !gr | alex123123
<auronandace> guest-mmRKD8: thats why then, it is case sensitive, it should be Doug then
<guest-mmRKD8> meskarune:  but at the top by the clock it showed a big D
<ubottu> alex123123: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<zykotick9> john_doe_jr: you could try "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" but dpkg dosen't consider order, so that might fail.
<wjimn> OerHeks, jrib, indeed, but if you check /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf, you'll see the background is the warty one
<jailtonpierre> who can help me with a back up, of apps?
<jrib> zykotick9: I believe dpkg does "the right thing"
<john_doe_jr> zykotick9: thanks!
<zykotick9> jrib: i think you need gdebi for that
<guest-mmRKD8> how can i change this as guest?
<dlentz> michaelgreen, i thought you were trying to install unity/ubuntu on xubunt?
<bigtom21485> how do i encode mp3's in banshee in ubuntu 11.10?
<meskarune> guest-mmRKD8: your fstab looks fine. there is no reason for your password to be different. maybe try logging in with "Doug" and "doug" see which one works
<jrib> wjimn: I'm just saying that they are keeping the same old filename, thus why a jpg is named as a png
<dlentz> when did windows enter the equation?
<guest-mmRKD8> meskarune:  brb
<michaelgreen> i am i need help im only 15
<dlentz> bigtom21485, you need gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly package
<meskarune> michaelgreen: what is your problme?
<ubukou> bobo37773, thats what im guessing.. thing is.. when running withoout a gui , i have to set the server address and port cause it doesnt to that automatically from terminal...
<guest-mmRKD8> meskarune:  neither one worked
<grendal-prime> michaelgreen, i get all my help from 15 year olds.
<oCean> michaelgreen: this is not a windows support channel
<qopi> running "sudo fsck.ext4 -v /dev/sda1/"via live usb fixed my problem :-D without any need to chroot or anything :-D
<bigtom21485> dlentz: can i get it from the command prompt? :-)
<jailtonpierre> nobody?
<michaelgreen> lol well thats why i came here
<graft> hi, what's the best way to install npm on lucid (10.04)?
<bobo37773> ubukou: Maybe you have to enter specific options in a config file somewhere.
<ubukou> bobo37773, i ll figuere it out, after 5 years of linux patience is something i got in return :)
<oCean> michaelgreen: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ubukou> bobo37773, thats what it says...
<jesus_> to upgrade to windows type on a terminal:  "sudo make my computer a ...."
<guest-mmRKD8> meskarune:  under user accounts it shows Doug and auto login
<alex123123> ???
<bobo37773> ubukou: Hahaha. Yep I agree
<pangolin> graft: sudo apt-get install npm
<meskarune> guest-mmRKD8: can you log into your system as root? (this isn't recomended, but you can change/check on your password from root)
<oCean> jesus_: please be helpful
<graft> pangolin: it's not in the repository
<ubukou> bobo37773, besides an awsome OS...ofc.
<guest-mmRKD8> meskarune:  how do i do that?
<ubukou> bobo37773,  i ll go to #xfce and ask there
<qopi> meskarune: llutz zykotick9 running "sudo fsck.ext4 -v /dev/sda1/"via live usb fixed my problemwithout any need to chroot or anything
<jesus_> pangolin seach that package with y ppa manager
<bobo37773> ubukou: Oh you use xfce?
<alex123123> ??
<meskarune> guest-mmRKD8: you should be able to type in root as your username, then put in your root password
<oCean> alex123123: please stop that, ask a real question
<alex123123> heeeelpll
<bobo37773> ubukou: Is it a systray icon?
<meskarune> qopi: awesome. I'm glad you got your system fixed
<ubukou> bobo37773, it is when you close it...
<pangolin> graft: it appears you are correct
<graft> pangolin: that's why i'm here :)
<ubukou> bobo37773, no setting to make it start there tho
<ActionParsnip> meskarune: root login is not advised, nor possible ni the default OS
<zykotick9> !noroot | guest-mmRKD8 meskarune
<ubottu> guest-mmRKD8 meskarune: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<michaelgreen> when i typed in  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<michaelgreen>  it said E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop
<swmiller6> I need help with a sound issue. The cards I have installed are not showing up. here is some information that anyone willing to help may find useful... http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=bb9d89b4986a26902b4330ebbf8dcca7af74f690
<ubukou> alex123123 | !patience
<ActionParsnip> michaelgreen: run:  sudo apt-get update     first
<jesus_> michaelgreen that's cause you are using xubuntu
<meskarune> ActionParsnip: this guy's password isn't working with regular user. why does ubuntu block root login???
<ubukou> alex123123|!patience
<bobo37773> ubukou: Easy. Right click on xfce panel and go to panel preferences
<guest-mmRKD8> meskarune:  it wont let me.
<michaelgreen> what do i do
<ActionParsnip> meskarune: security, get him/her to boot to root recovery mode and you can reset password safetly there
<zykotick9> guest-mmRKD8: it's not suppose to (your getting bad advice)
<guest-mmRKD8> meskarune:  all i did was change the cap d to a lower d in fstab
<ubukou> bobo37773, im there..
<bobo37773> ubukou: After that go to items -> notification area.
<auronandace> guest-mmRKD8: why did you do that?
<jesus_> michaelgreen what do you want to d exactly?
<meskarune> guest-mmRKD8: your fstab looks fine to me. it can't change your user's password. what is the error you are getting when you try to log in?
<pangolin> swmiller6: for some reason your question is setting of the anti spam protection in the bot. not sure what is causing it but try removing the ... in your post
<michaelgreen> to upgrade from xubuntu
<guest-mmRKD8> auronandace:  it was for my ntfs partition to read/mount
<bobo37773> ubukou: There should be a way to hide stuff you do not want to see from there. Then there will be an arrow on your panel to expand and see it.
<alex123123> someone help me with my question
<guest-mmRKD8> meskarune:  there is no error it goes to black screen shows mouse then goes back to log on screen
<oCean> !details | alex123123
<ubottu> alex123123: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jesus_> to upgrade xubuntu typ on a terminal:
<swmiller6>  /join #ubuntu-ops
<michaelgreen> ale123123: chill
<alex123123> its a bot...
<mbeierl> michaelgreen, perhaps it would help if you defined a little more clearly.  When you say to want "Windows", are you referring to a GUI, or the OS known as Microsoft Windows?
<zykotick9> guest-mmRKD8: that's not a password issue BTW
<auronandace> guest-mmRKD8: sorry, you lost me, i thought you said you changed /mnt/Doug to /mnt/doug
<jesus_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<oCean> alex123123: for help in Greek:  /join #ubuntu-gr
<meskarune> guest-mmRKD8: do you have auto login turned on? soemtimes that can cause the problem you are experiancing
<guest-mmRKD8> yes meskarune  it is turned on
<bobo37773> swmiller6: fail haha
<swmiller6> indeed
<meskarune> guest-mmRKD8: ok, you need to have that turned off. try to log into your computer from safe mode
<bobo37773> hehe
<JanL> what am I doing here
<guest-mmRKD8> brb meskarune
<ubukou> bobo37773, im there, there is no way to do what i want from there.. nice thinking tho ... what i wanna do is to make the application start there instead of seeing it and closing it...
<meskarune> guest-mmRKD8: what deskop manager are you using? gnome?
<guest-mmRKD8> yes
<ubukou> bobo37773, maybe an && command?
<guest-mmRKD8> gnome
<jesus_> I can't run jdownloader, it seems is cause to a java version but i don't know http://pastebin.com/dEGrsU0G
<alex123123> WTF help me
<bobo37773> ubukou: I do not understand your question
<jrib> alex123123: ask your question and wait patiently, "WTF help me" isn't productive
<oCean> alex123123: control your language here, please
<jesus_> but alex123123 ask
<mbeierl> alex123123, don't swear, and don't demans that volunteers help you.
<bigtom21485> so, we're all in here bc apple and windows both suck...so...has anyone tried google music?  since ubuntu one doesn't have a portable music device yet...
<bobo37773> alex123123: What is the problem? Black screen no gui right?
<mbeierl> c/demans/demand/
<alex123123> yes
<bobo37773> alex123123: Is this a fresh install or something that just started happening?
<ubukou> bobo37773, like synergys && "close window command"?
<alex123123> fresh install
<alex123123> i selected nomodeset before install
<zacktu> update manager did another update of the kernel today -- /lib/modules shows 3.0.0.12-generic, also 13, 14, 15, and 16 -- uname says my kernel is 3.0.0.12, and grub only offers the opportunity to boot to 3.0.0.12 -- why no updates?
<Enalicho> Anyone know Martin Pitt's alias?
<bobo37773> alex123123: Does the failsafe kernel work in grub?
<jrib> Enalicho: check his launchpad page?
<alex123123> i don't know
<graft> jesus_: thanks for that, found a good ppa i think
<alex123123> it doesn't show me any other kernels
<mbeierl> jesus_, regarding that pastebin above: that (from what I've seen) is an exception that is thrown when a Java app tries to create a GUI element, but no display is available
<bobo37773> alex123123: Not even a recovery option?
<zykotick9> zacktu: you do need to reboot in order to use a new kernel BTW
<Enalicho> jrib: yeah, done, ty
<guest-EEhSNP> meskarune:  i am able to get into root but its command prompted
<guest-EEhSNP> meskarune:  i dont know what to enter,
<jesus_> ok good, ppa manager is really usefull ;D
<alex123123> could ubuntu rescue remix help me?
<bobo37773> ubukou: There has got to be a way to hide it if it is a systray icon
<meskarune> guest-EEhSNP: ok, you are in the command line?
<zacktu> zykotick9: yes, i've rebooted, but there's the kernel has never been updated
<oCean> zacktu: run  apt-cache policy linux-image-generic to see if newer version is available. To upgrade run  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<guest-EEhSNP> meskarune:  i was i had to get back into guest,
<ubukou> bobo37773, hollyy.... gedit is 10mb?!?! hahahahah ... never had to install it in ubuntu...
<meskarune> guest-EEhSNP: can you type "startx"
<ubukou> bobo37773, thats a large text editor..
<guest-EEhSNP> meskarune:  not while as on as guest,
<jesus_> mm so it can be solved mbeierl
<guest-EEhSNP> meskarune:  so i type startx ?
<jesus_> ?
<michaelgreen> screenshot sharing website please
<guest-EEhSNP> then what meskarune ?
<zykotick9> !paste > michaelgreen
<ubottu> michaelgreen, please see my private message
<bobo37773> ubukou: Yeah. I got to have it though. It is my gui editor of choice
<mbeierl> jesus_, I think so.  how is jdownloader meant to be used, and are you on a headless box / ssh'd in / or ...?
<meskarune> guest-EEhSNP: well, when you are in the command line, type startx, and it will throw you to a graphica interface. then you type "sudo gedit /etc/gdm/custom.conf" and change the line AutomaticLoginEnable to "false"
<zykotick9> !gksu | meskarune guest-EEhSNP
<ubottu> meskarune guest-EEhSNP: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<meskarune> you don't gksu with gedit in a simple x session
<bobo37773> alex123123: If it is not a graphics card issue I would not be surprised if it was lightdm fault
<auronandace> meskarune: if it is a gui app, you gksu
<guest-EEhSNP> lol meskarune , i am just thinking of resintalling ubuntu it would be easier, and i got all my data off the windows 7 side i needed backed up,
<jesus_> mbeierl, i use Ubuntu 11.10 and i don't understand what do you reffer to "be used"
<bobo37773> meskarune: Why not?
<guest-EEhSNP> it would let me do a full hdd install
<meskarune> guest-EEhSNP: well, if you do reinstall, keep auto-login turned off. :P
<guest-EEhSNP> will do meskarune  i will se eyou in 30 lol.
<auronandace> guest-EEhSNP: yes, autologin is always a bad idea
<mbeierl> jesus_, Is JDownloader meant to be used as a command line / terminal application, or is it a GUI-based application?
<duelle> Hi, I accidentally formatted a partition and would like to restore the data. I rescued the partition with ddrescue. TestDisk seems to fail :( Can anyone gibe me a hint how to continue now?
<michaelgreen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/840790/ help
<swmiller6> irontree42
<bobo37773> autologin a bad idea? ouch
<alex123123> and now what i do?
<auronandace> michaelgreen: what was that about?
<jesus_> ah a GUI-based application, but i  type on a terminal "jdownloader" cause it can't be opened
<zykotick9> michaelgreen: the image pastebin is NOT paste.ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> !paste > michaelgreen
<ubottu> michaelgreen, please see my private message
<bobo37773> alex123123: What do you do? Where are you? Were you able to boot the recovery option or at least get a shell?
<auronandace> !screenshot | michaelgreen
<ubottu> michaelgreen: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<zacktu> I'm using 11.10 -- there was a kernel update today by update manager -- now /lib/modules shows kernels 3.0.0.12-generic thru 3.0.0.16-generic --- uname -r shows that my kernel is 3.0.0.12, and grub shows only 3.0.0.12 -- why doesn't my kernel update?
<alex123123> no
<alex123123> just nothing
<oCean> zacktu: run  apt-cache policy linux-image-generic to see if newer version is available. To upgrade run  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bobo37773> zacktu: Did you update grub?
<meskarune> I don't see what the big deal is with sudo vs. gksu. using sudo uses the user's home settings. gksu uses root settings, so I think it depends on what you are doing.
<oCean> !gksu | meskarune
<ubottu> meskarune: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<snow_> hi
<snow_> :)
<zykotick9> meskarune: using sudo with gui apps can break the user account - don't suggest it.  see "/msg ubottu wfm"
<snow_> wonder to buy a thinkpad, which one would be best for ubuntu ;) ?
<OerHeks> zaktu did you reboot after the kernel-update ?
<bobo37773> I use sudo all the time for gui apps unless I need to put them in a script then I use gksu for the pop up
<michaelgreen> it says image type not allowed
<mbeierl> jesus_, and how did you create the terminal?  Is this remote through ssh?  What is the output of "echo $DISPLAY" from a terminal?
<auronandace> snow_: thinkpads are awesome, i have t40, t60, t61 and t510: all work great (avoid hybrid graphics or optimus)
<bobo37773> snow_: Hard to say. Why a thinkpad? Are you buying ot for ubuntu only?
<meskarune> zykotick9: I have a sudo setting that clears out root files made in my home by sudo.... so its not an issue for me
<kaytortuga>  I have a JPG file (a scanned document) that I need to convert to a .doc file. (I can convert it to a pdf but still cannot edit the text.) Installed ocropus http://code.google.com/p/ocropus/ since it looked like it would do the OCR job. Thing is, I do not see any documentation on how to actually use it. Anyone know any links? or am I trying to use the wrong program altogether?
<snow_> auronandace, thinking about T520, have you used them?
<meskarune> but in most cases sudo doesn't make root owned files in /home
<bobo37773> alex123123: If you hit ctrl+alt+f5 does it give you a shell?
<meskarune> why doesn't ubuntu just come installed with sane default sudo settings like all the other linux distro's?
<alex123123> wait
<auronandace> snow_: i haven't used t520, doesn't that use optimus? if so don't get it (linux support for optimus is awful)
<bobo37773> meskarune: Sane defaults? Like what?
<user1_> will my laptop ever hibernate or sleep?
<bobo37773> nope never
<meskarune> bobo37773: you can use visudo to change your sudo settings
<user1_> have they given on hibernate problem?
<randomuser> #ubuntu prepare for irony
<meskarune> then you can use sudo with GUI programs and not have any issues
<michaelgreen> how do i share a screnshot
<auronandace> user1_: if you have enough swap and your model is supported then yes
<bobo37773> Yeah, I know. I meant what sane defaults do other distros have?
<alex123123> no i dont get anything
<auronandace> !screenshot | michaelgreen
<ubottu> michaelgreen: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<user1_> auronandace: i have a GB of swap. and my model is asus 1215B netbook.
<meskarune> bobo37773: other distro's don't have sudo stick root owned files in /home
<auronandace> user1_: and how much ram
<zykotick9> user1_: do you have more then a GB of physical memory?
<user1_> auronandace: 2 GB Ram
<snow_> auronandace, you are talkinga bout nvidia
<zykotick9> user1_: swap partition must be larger then physical memory for hibernate to work
<randomuser> HELP i have a weird probelm with my ubuntu!
<zacktu> oCean: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic says that 3.0.0.16.19 is installed -- i've never had to do any grub update -- update manager updates, and i reboot, and grub shows a new kernel -- am i supposed to do something more?
<auronandace> user1_: your swap needs to be at least as big as your ram
<snow_> auronandace, how about T420 ?
<user1_> auronandace: you mean 3GB swap!
<auronandace> snow_: yes, nvidia optimus is something you should avoid if you use linux
<Pici> snow_: See http://www.thinkwiki.org
<bobo37773> meskarune: Which ones does ubuntu put there?
<auronandace> user1_: yes
<user1_> auronandace: by parted!
<bobo37773> alex123123: When grub show up you can press e to edit command line and append 3 to the end to get to a shell. That is how grub legacy works anyway
<meskarune> bobo37773: in ubuntu they insist that people use gksu instead of sudo to run GUI programs, but you can just edit sudoers to have sudo's home be root
<snow_> auronandace, Intel HD graphics 3000 is ok ?
<oCean> zacktu: no, during install the required grub commands are executed. When rebooting, hold shift to bring up the grub menu. I'm wondering if the new entries show up. Wait, before rebooting do a  grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<auronandace> user1_: yes, you can use gparted to resize your swap, make sure you swapoff first
<Pici> meskarune: using gksudo instead of sudo is not limited to just Ubuntu.  Heck, if you want to use sudo isntead, be my guest, but you may end up with unwanted root-owned files in your user's home.
<user1_> auronandace: ok let me try
<meskarune> bobo37773: in your sudoers file you can have "env_reset" on
<snow_> ok
<meskarune> pici: I have my sudoers file set up so I don't have root owned files made in my home directory. its not hard to do.
<auronandace> snow_: just make sure to avoid any dual/hybrid graphics and optimus and you should be fine (the newer the graphics card the less likely there is support (generally))
<oCean> meskarune: and using gksu is hard?
<Pici> meskarune: Can you show me what change you've made, I'm curious to see it.
<bobo37773> meskarune: It is not controlled from /etc/sudoers in ubuntu? env_reset? Sounds needlessly complicated. I meant what files are created in the users home directory?
<meskarune> oCean: I run fluxbox and xmonad. I don't have a ton of GUI applications in my install
<Jimm_> hi, can anyone help me fix a misaligned partition?
<meskarune> bobo37773: its not complicated. you type in "visudo" and make sure env_reset is on/uncommented
<zykotick9> bobo37773: i'd just use gksudo if i where you
<meskarune> there is no need to use gksu is your sudoers is sane
<qw-Russian> help me please
<bobo37773> zykotick9: I never use gksudo.
<qw-Russian> i install Lazarus from Linux OS
<meskarune> http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/sudoers.man.html
<bobo37773> zykotick9: Have never ran into a problem yet.
<qw-Russian> but i am that there activation not all functions and possibilities
<zykotick9> bobo37773: that's your choice, it's not a good one, but it's yours to make.
<randomuser> meskarune, you could also recognize that GUI apps generally are not system admin apps and just not run them as root
<OerHeks> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Dean> Hey guys. Quick question: Can I use the standard Ubuntu 11.10 desktop CD to fully encrypt my drive or do I need the alternative cd?
<bobo37773> Why not just use gksu instead? Isn't gksudo just a wrapper anyway?
<michaelgreen> is there likeany way i can like let one of you guys control my computer from yours that would be alot easier
<auronandace> meskarune: if you are offering help to someone and your sudoers is different to theirs, please tell them to use gksudo
<meskarune> randomuser: I almost never run anything as root. so I still don't see the problem
<zacktu> oCean: there are 5 menuentry lines in /boot/grub/grub.cfg: 3.0.0.12-generic regular and recovery; two memtest entries; and two windows 7 entries (they are for /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2,)
<randomuser> michaelgreen, the point is to teach you to fix your problem, not fix your problem
<Jimm_> hi, im trying to install ubuntu but my drive is having issues partitioning, anyone know how to fix a misaligned partition?
<TheTito> hi...who can give me a hand....i have ubuntu and i am doing a backup of a windows computer to my ubuntu with rsync, i am getting this errors: http://pastebin.com/m6srArua  can anybody help me?
<swmiller6> soundcard issues anyone?
<randomuser> meskarune, the problem is that you just had a lengthy dialogue about using sudo that did not include a WHIMPER of "do you really need root permission for that?"
<auronandace> michaelgreen: what is the problem? would you like me to help?
<michaelgreen> well i have an asus eee pc surf model with xubuntu i dont want xubuntu i want ubuntu
<randomuser> michaelgreen, you were given the answer IMMEDIATELY after you asked the first time. scroll up
<bobo37773> gksudo to edit sudoers? Why not visudo?
<auronandace> michaelgreen: have you tried installing ubuntu?
<zykotick9> michaelgreen: don't the surf's come with a maximum of 4GB drives?  that might not be large enough for full ubuntu.
<auronandace> zykotick9: ah good point
<michaelgreen> i have 10GB Eee storage and it had a 8GB SSD but i lost it
<Jimm_> could anyone give me some advice on fixing a misaligned partition please?
<zykotick9> michaelgreen: isn't "EEE storage" online?
<meskarune> randomuser: you DO need root permission to edit sudoers. there was a person who thought their password was wrong/messed up. root is used to fix issues or config things. in any case I think ubuntu should come installed with a sudoers file that doesn't put root owned files in home
<xubuntu5> hey
<xubuntu5> does anyone know how i can get CGI working with apache2 server on ubuntu?
<michaelgreen> no
<EvilResistance> xubuntu5, there's numerous tutorials and how-tos
<EvilResistance> xubuntu5, if you actually *search* you can find them
<trever420> Jimm_ have you used Gparted?
<EvilResistance> !privmsg | xubuntu5
<ubottu> xubuntu5: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<trever420> that might be the easiest method
<snow_> auronandace, how about Led backlit ANti-Glare display, will it be ok ?
<meskarune> xubuntu5: are you tried to install already and got an error? or are you asking how to install ?
<trever420> you can also do it from the CLI but to be honest using a live cd and gparted is easier
<Jimm_> i tried that and something went wrong, then i tried through disk manager and it works but is misaligned
<xubuntu5> i installed it via sudo apt-get i just don't know what to do next
<auronandace> snow_: check the thinkwiki that someone posted earlier
<trever420> Jimm_ ok what went wrong?
<EvilResistance> meskarune, they have a config question
<EvilResistance> meskarune, they dont know how to get Apache to work with cgi :P
<Jimm_> i tried to make 3 partition, 2 worked fine and the last always failed but didnt give a reason
<EvilResistance> xubuntu5, you could always try in #ubuntu-server
<mang0> I'm having a problem with my ubuntu 11.10 system. I installed xfce a few weeks back, and then yesterday decided to remove gnome/unity completely, which I did by copying the command listed on the url given by !purexfce. However, I can no longer access my system. When I boot up, I go past BIOS, past Grub, and then I see the xfce loading/splash screen for a sec, and then i just have a blank...
<mang0> ...screen. I'm wondering if by removing the gnome/unity stuff, I accidentally screwed up X11, or perhaps my graphics drivers? Wit a lot of fiddling, I can get into TTY; I had to choose "Old linux versions" in grub, and then recovery console for ubuntu with 2.x.x kernel, rather than my normal 3.x.x. What can I do? Please help, my computer is unusable.
<EvilResistance> xubuntu5, and dont randomly privmsg people... it annoys some of em
<trever420> hmmm i'm gonna need more details than that Jimm_
<EvilResistance> (including me)
<xubuntu5> i am sorry sir
<xubuntu5> just thought you may be able to help
<trever420> like what went wrong.... in which way didnt it work? did it give you an error that I can look at
<EvilResistance> xubuntu5, then you didnt read what the bot sent you
<EvilResistance> !privmsg > xubuntu5
<ubottu> xubuntu5, please see my private message
<michaelgreen> and i have a 8GB usb
<trever420> is the 3rd partitions a boot partition?
<Jimm_> okay i'll try get the message uo again
<Jimm_> basically i just want one partition for ubuntu, 100gb and the rest for storage
<trever420> ah i see
<xubuntu5> so what do i edit my virtualhosts for cgi?
<Jimm_> but it keeps saying its misaligned
<user1_> auronandace: ok created 3.6 GB swap and swapon done. should i try sleeping now?
<trever420> well you want to make sure your starting sectors are correct as well as the end sectors
<trever420> do you have data on the drive currently?
<EvilResistance> xubuntu5, for the record, you should read the apache docs :P
<EvilResistance> xubuntu5, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/cgi.html
<xubuntu5> i am!
<xubuntu5> thanks
<auronandace> user1_: it should work if 3.6 gb of swap is bigger than ram
<xubuntu5> just can't figure it out lol
<Jimm_> right, thats where im a nub, ive only used windows partitoins before
<Jimm_> drive is 2.5tb and empty
<Guest53385> wazzup
<user1_> auronandace: should i restart and then try?
<trever420> oh well thats easy
<tacomaster> i was wondering i have a rtl8187 and it works decently but every so often it seems like the speed greatly degrades or i disconnect. i found a way to stop for the most part it disconnecting with the command "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M fixed" but it still slows down which leads me to my question i did a "iwconfig" and saw a part Invalid misc:272 and almost every time i load a web page it goes up. I read the man page on it but
<trever420> just recreate it
<trever420> jimm_ I'd boot from the gparted CD and use the GUO
<auronandace> user1_: sounds good, yes
<trever420> GUI*...
<Jimm_> okay i'll give that a go
<trever420> Jimm_, delete all partitions so it's just one unallocated partition
<Jimm_> i tried it from the ubuntu live disk but messed something up
<randomuser> meskarune, you should direct people to use visudo for editing sudoers, not gksudo gedit
<xubuntu5> try using gparted
<trever420> well since it's empty you can start over Jimm_ :-)
<trever420> make sure the 200GB partition is flagged as boot tho since thats gonna be your boot partition I assume
<trever420> if you right click on it in gparted i think it lets you select flags
<Jimm_> am trying iy one last time from ubuntu live disk gparted
<randomuser> trever420, a 200GB /boot? really?
<Jimm_> then ill go for the other
<trever420> randomuser, thats what he wants
<zykotick9> trever420: just an FYI, but grub doesn't really care about the boot flag (ie. it's not actually required)
<trever420> ah i guess thats true zykotick9... i'm using the windows bootloader
<randomuser> Jimm_, do you know what /boot is for?
<Jimm_> it doesnt read the right storage
<meskarune> randomuser: I never told anyone to edit sudoers with gedit. :P
<trever420> Jimm_ what do you mean?
<Jimm_> say8ing its only 2.2tb. that normal?
<trever420> eh nothing is perfect ;-)
<trever420> 2.5TB after formatting will use some
<trever420> there is overhead
<trever420> i dunno the exact percentage to be hones
<randomuser> meskarune, my point is that you shouldn't encourage people to blindly run things as root. I'm sorry that i jumped on you , i didnt see the actual problem you were addresing
<trever420> honest*...
<randomuser> Jimm_, WHY ARE YOU MAKING A HUGE /boot ?!?!
<Jimm_> should i use primary or extended?
<trever420> primary is fine
<Jimm_> i like to store things on desktop
<trever420> i guess if your only using Linux then dont worry about flagging it
<randomuser> Jimm_, only kernels are in /boot
<zykotick9> Jimm_: there is a BIOS limitation of 4 primary partitions, so if you want more then 4 paritions, use extended+logical
<randomuser> the desktop is /home Jimm_
<trever420> randomuser thats niot what he is doing
<trever420> he's making a large partition of 200GB which is the partition he boots off of
<trever420> i assume he is maybe keeping ubuntu on one partition and data on another?
<randomuser> i see
<randomuser> so you, trever420 , decided to call that partition /boot
<trever420> no i didnt
<trever420> i said he should flag it as boot
<trever420> very different
<trever420> but then i was kindly pointed out that since he is using GRUB he doesnt need to
<trever420> since i use the windows bootloader i do have to flag the partition as boot
<Jimm_> lol, thanks mate, no idea what i did before but its fine now
<meskarune> randomuser: I don't tell people to blindly use root. I almost never use root after my initial system setup. but for issues like password problems or editing fstab you need super user access. people were upset about using sudo instead of gksu with GUI applications. but there is no reason for ubuntu to have that problem if the sudoers file is set up with env_reset
<trever420> it's cool
<trever420> :-)
<Jimm_> could of sworn i did it that way before but heyho
<trever420> Jimm: what format did you make the 200GB ?
<trever420> ext3, ext4, ntfs, FAT?
<Jimm_> 100gb is primary ext4
<trever420> ah ok
<meskarune> randomuser: I think its just an issue of other distro's doing things differently. I primarily use arch and bsd, but help in #ubuntu since its a gataway to *nix
<Jimm_> the rst is one partition ext4
<trever420> what about the second one?
<trever420> oh
<Jimm_> primary again
<trever420> is there a reason why you needed two partitions?
<Jimm_> basically im running xp
<trever420> i assumed you wanted to keep data on another partition you could access in both Windows and Linux
<Jimm_> xp being a mong cant read my new 2.5tb
<trever420> windows wont read the ext4 th
<trever420> it's not that it cant read it... it's that there is a limit on fat drives
<Jimm_> so i need ubuntu to manage my storage
<trever420> it cant format FAT more than 32GB i think
<trever420> but NTFS should have been able to read it fine
<oscar76> hi there, how do I start a ssh connection in 10.04?
<EvilResistance> Jimm_, format the 2.5TB drive as NTFS and it can be used on Ubuntu and Windows
<qw-Russian> Windows is not read File system ext4 ext3 and other ubuntu system
<trever420> when you boot into XP now Jimm_ you are not going to see the second patition cuz it's EXT4
<Jimm_> yeah but xp simply cant pick up a 2.5tb
<trever420> it needs to be NTFS
<EvilResistance> qw-Russian, Windows cannot read ext4 partitions
<trever420> my XP machine sees 2.5TB just fine :-\
<meberhart> oscar - you can just type ssh [address] in the terminal
<zykotick9> oscar76: "ssh HOSTNAME/OR_IP" or "ssh username@HOSTNAME/OR_IP"
<kion> Oscar76 on the remote machine write in a terminal ssh     ip.ad.dr.ess
<qw-Russian> trever420 speak Russian ?
<Jimm_> i just want to boot into ubuntu to move all storage over then i can free up space
<EvilResistance> !ru | qw-Russian
<ubottu> qw-Russian: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<trever420> no i dont
<EvilResistance> i think...
<OerHeks> EvilResistance, i learned yesterday, it can !
<kion> Oscar76: or ssh user@ip.add.re.ss
<EvilResistance> OerHeks, since when?
<trever420> oh i just noticed it's prob cuz it's a RAID system not a single drive
<oscar76> kion: It says "Connection timeout"
<Jimm_> yeah its goy its own little card thing
<Jimm_> but its one drive
<trever420> i see
<qw-Russian> <EvilResistance> qw-Russian, Windows cannot read ext4 partitions - I agree
<trever420> yea i have 8TB
<Jimm_> its a pain lol
<trever420> but it's a RAID 10 with 16 drives
<oscar76> should ssh be started as a service?
<trever420> 16 x 1TB drives
<Jimm_> well i have 6tb in total now but all spread out
<kion> Oscar76 check first that  1.- you actually "see" the remote machine by pinging to it
<trever420> i see
<OerHeks> EvilResistance, sinds april 2010, i was surprised too > http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/
<EvilResistance> qw-Russian, there's no drivers to allow Windows to read EXT4, there was one to allow reading of ext3 / ext2, but you're better of having a separate NTFS partition for Ubuntu and Windows to share
<EvilResistance> OerHeks, that has *never* worked with ext4
<auronandace> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<EvilResistance> i've tested it
<Jimm_> anyway im guna run off n try installing again
<Jimm_> thank a million
<trever420> np
<kion> Oscar76 and 2nd make shure that port 22 or whatever port it is listening on is open on the firewall
<kion> Oscar76 and last but not least, check that the remote machine has the sshd program running!!!
<trever420> Oscar76 are you trying to ssh into a machine that's not on the LAN??
<trever420> or are you on the same network as the machine?
<michaelgreen> how do i download internet explorer on xubuntu
<kion> oscar76 if it does not  try sudo apt-get install sshd
<DynamicFail> are there any packages you need for /dev/video0 to show up correctly? I have a ubuntu laptop that is able to play my webcam video via v4l2:// and I am trying to connect to a version of ubuntu that doesn't have a desktop environment to stream but /dev/video0 doesn't show up... I do get some sort of usbdev2.x to show up?
<qw-Russian> EvilResistance, I about that and talk
<trever420> michaelgreen: IE is for Windows not Linux
<michaelgreen> so i only use firefox?
<EvilResistance> qw-Russian, there is a russian support channel i think...
<EvilResistance> qw-Russian, if you'd prefer to get help in Russian
<trever420> well not ONLY firefox, but yes that is the primary one (and the one i prefer)
<qw-Russian> no
<qw-Russian> i am understand
<trever420> i think you can use Google Chrome as well
<qw-Russian> other language
<oscar76> kion: thanks I think sshd is what I need
<EvilResistance> qw-Russian, i understand, was just curious :)
<Jimm_> slight issue again...
<mikester01> Does anyone have a pointer on how to set up serial port access for the boot process? I've gone through the steps here (http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2010/02/msg00426.html), but I don't see the boot output in my serial console
<michaelgreen> well it says my browser is not up to date
<qw-Russian> =)
<trever420> maybe it's not up to date michael
<trever420> michaelgreen, try typing in the terminal "sudo apt-get upgrade all"
<auronandace> !ies4linux | michaelgreen
<ubottu> michaelgreen: is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use !browsers !
<kion> oscar76 Check those 3 things i mentioned, ssh is a great program and to me it allways comes in handy
<Jimm_> trever, can i borrow you again a min?
<trever420> yes jimm_ wats up?
<dezza_k> Evening all. Hardware clock is UTC+5, server is a virtual machine and I can't change this. I want to set local time to UTC. If I use dpkg-reconfigure tzdata, will ntp not *try* and change the hardware clock back?
<Jimm_> the larger partition wont go through, any thing i might of done wrong?
<qw-Russian> EvilResistance, do you working Lazarys project ? ony were
<trever420> dezza_k what virtualization technology are you using?
<qw-Russian> lazarus *
<qw-Russian> sorry
<trever420> what do you mean won't go through?
<dezza_k> not sure. It's a godaddy "virtual datacentre"
<EvilResistance> qw-Russian, what?
<kion> Oscar76  Sorry the command is sudo apt-get install ssh,  not sshd
<trever420> how large is the bigger partition Jimm_ ?
<Jimm_> like when you click the green tick to apply the partitions
<kion> Oscar76 i think this will install both the server and the client
<trever420> is there an error?
<Jimm_> 2.17tb
<zykotick9> kion: your right, it does
<qw-Russian> EvilResistance, what system do you use ?
<qw-Russian> =)
<oscar76> kion: I already got ssh, how do I get it running in the remote server?
<EvilResistance> qw-Russian, a Dell laptop, a Dell PowerEdge Server, and three netbooks :P
<EvilResistance> each with Ubuntu
<trever420> oh i know why jimm
<mneptok> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<trever420> jimm_: it needs to use the GPT Partition table
<qw-Russian> understand
<trever420> not the MSDOS partition table
<kion> oscar76: on the remote server type on a terminal sudo apt-get install ssh
<trever420> MSDOS has a 2TB limit
<EvilResistance> qw-Russian, if you have to ask, go ask general chat questions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<EvilResistance> i do lurk there :P
<Jimm_> so if i make 2 more partitions it should work?
<trever420> no
<trever420> hold on a sec
<Jimm_> k
<qw-Russian> does not stand
<kion> oscar76 after installing try  sudo service ssh start
<trever420> jimm_ give me like 2 minutes I need to check something... i gotta boot gparted first from my Virtual Machine
<yellabs> hi there
<kaiowas> If i partition my drive in 2 partition, one for OSX and one for Ubuntu. Is there a way I can install Ubuntu without a cd/usb memory?
<Jimm_> kk, i gota grab my korma anyway
<oscar76> kion: thanks again, I installed it and it's now running.  I'll try again
<DynamicFail> What could cause my camera to work find with v4l2:// on one ubuntu 10.04 machine but not on the other 10.04 machine?
<sidb> Hello everyone here, I have dual boot window7 - ubuntu 11.10 installed on a HP-G6-1219tu laptop.Earlier i had a serious problem with my broadcom`s wifi driver i solved through internet. But now ubuntu`s default bluetooth manager says "No bluetooth adapter found" and blueman says nothing at all.  I was using broadcom`s driver on windows7
<DynamicFail> fine*
<kion> make shure that the firewall has the port 22 open
<yellabs> got a little problem , i copied my old 10.04 partition to an new ssd drive, and reinstalled grub , but it does not load the swap i made, how can i activate the swap at boot ?
<kion> oscar76 you can open the port with   sudo iptables -I INPUT -p tcp -dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<yellabs> any tips are welcome
<yellabs> to auto activate my linux swap at boot
<zykotick9> yellabs: "sudo swapon /device" should work temporarily, check /etc/fstab for the mount options for you swap (they may have changed UUID or /dev)
<OerHeks> yellabs, http://techie-buzz.com/foss/ubuntu-enable-disable-swap-partition.html should work
<sidb> well for the swap /dev/... option works totally fine
<sidb> there is no need to hassel for the uuid
<yellabs> thanks , i am reading it ...
<kion> oscar76  sorry i missed a minus sign, the correct command is  sudo iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<trever420> jimm_ u back?
<DynamicFail> EvilResistance, Do you know why a camera would work fine (ie show up as /dev/video0 and be able to play with v4l2:// via vlc) on one computer running 10.04, but not work on another computer (shows up as /dev/usbdev2.X)?
<zykotick9> sidb: using /dev in fstab isn't a good idea, they have a tendency to change (thus UUID or Labels is preferred)
<Jimm_> yeah
<trever420> ok booting gparted now give me one sec
<Jimm_> k
<EvilResistance> DynamicFail, you should ask the channel in general, not just direct questions to me :P
<trever420> i'm using the live gparted cd (not ubuntu) but they are the same
<DynamicFail> EvilResistance, You seem to answer quite a few
<OerHeks> yellabs, after this, add  discard,noatime to your Fstab
<arno> ello
<arno> hello$
<sidb> zykotick9, i agree with that. But genrally we do not do change these partitions that oftenly.
<EvilResistance> DynamicFail, its better to ask the channel in general, rather than ask specific users
<EvilResistance> DynamicFail, because specific users have their own circles of expertise.  video isnt one of mine.
<golberg> ciao a tutti
<golberg> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EvilResistance> video/camerastuffs *
<zykotick9> !it | golberg
<ubottu> golberg: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sidb> ok guys i have a problem here too. My ubuntu 11.10 is not detecting my bletooth. Please help
<Guest55049> what thinking about ubuntu vs ati car
<Viman> italian sounds nice
<Guest55049> d
<kaiowas> If i partition my drive in 2 partitions, one for OSX and one for Ubuntu. Is there a way I can install Ubuntu without a cd/usb memory?
<DynamicFail> Does anyone including but NOT limited to EvilResistance know why a camera would work fine (ie show up as /dev/video0 and be able to play with v4l2:// via vlc) on one computer running 10.04, but not work on another computer (shows up as /dev/usbdev2.X)?
<yellabs> i see i can enable and disable swap with gparted, but how do i set it so its auto started at startup ..
<EvilResistance> yellabs, via fstab
<trever420> jimm_ give me a minute i gotta create a virtual hard disk to work with...
<trever420> sorry
<trever420> lol
<meskarune> DynamicFail: you might need specific drivers installed
<pawiecki> hi! I have a problem with ubuntu 12.04. I installed it, sudo update - upgraded and now when i try to boot it shows: Syslinux[...] Error: No syslinux configuration found
<OerHeks> yellabs, enable it, and it should be enabled on boot
<Dean> Does the standard 11.10 cd installation come with hard-drive encryption?
<Jimm_> you say i need a different table yeah?
<meskarune> ubuntu does not have every driver in existance pre-installed by default
<DynamicFail> meskarune, if both comps are running ubuntu wouldn't they have the same drivers... and if not how would I check to see what is different for usb/video related things
<EvilResistance> !fstab | yellabs
<ubottu> yellabs: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zykotick9> OerHeks: actually, enabling swap will NOT update entry in fstab
<arginfarb> nuts, someone mentioned twinview, what was the other thing to use for a multi-monitor setup?
<meskarune> DynamicFail: you can use lsub to list usb devices and see if they are being detected
<EvilResistance> yellabs, make sure you ask if you have questions about what to put for the swap, otherwise bad things could happen
<EvilResistance> yellabs, i also dont have a linux system in front of me, so i cant help you set up the specifics
<meskarune> DynamicFail: also is one computer a different architecture? like 64 bit vs. 32 bit>?
<trever420> yes u need to use GPUID or GPT whatever gparted has it as
<trever420> i cant remember
<DynamicFail> lsusb command not found on the comp that isn't working
<trever420> i'm sure it's there tho
<Jimm_> i found it
<Jimm_> your right it was set to msdos
<oscar76> kion: It stills times out.  How do I see if port 22 is open?
<meskarune> DynamicFail: lsub (you have an extra s)
<kion> Oscar76 on the server do sudo netstat -tvnlp
<DynamicFail> meskarune, lsub doesn't work on either machine
<sidb> Friends, please someone help me here. I have a dual boot windows7 - ubuntu 11.10 running on a hp-g6-1219tu laptop. My ubuntu is not detecting the bluetooth.
<DynamicFail> meskarune, ubuntu 10.04
<pawiecki> hi! I have a problem with ubuntu 12.04. I installed it, sudo update - upgraded and now when i try to boot it shows: Syslinux[...] Error: No syslinux configuration found No Default or UI configuration directive found
<trever420> jimm_ srry it's tkaing a bit.. i had to allocate enough space for my datastore in vmware
<yellabs> would update grub with swap on do the trick ?
<kion> Oscar76 and you should have a  list of all the ports the system is listening to with their associated program name
<trever420> just booting gparted again
<Jimm_> kk
<kion> Oscar76 look for port 22 and program sshd
<tck9> is it possible to gunzip a file but only extract files that start with temp* in the archive?
<tck9> it's a really large gzip file and i don't want to extract everything in it
<oscar76> kion: port 22 is listed but no sshd associated to it
<trever420> jimm_ u there?
<zacarias> In VLC, I messed up with skins. I moved the whole skins to /usr/share/vlc/skins2 and VLC stoppped working. I uninstalled it (with sudo apt-get remove --purge) and installed again, I tried again with synaptic, and nothng. O had deleted the contents of the skins2 folder, and now it says (when I start it via terminal) that it can't find the skins. Shouldn't it install everything again to the right place when I reinstall it?
<Jimm_> yeah
<trever420> are you in Gparted?
<kion> Oscar76 what program is listening on port 22?
<Miike> hi
<Jimm_> yeh
<kaiowas> If i partition my drive in 2 partitions, one for OSX and one for Ubuntu. Is there a way I can install Ubuntu without a cd/usb memory?
<trever420> ok select the larger than 2TB partition you have and delete it (make it unallocated)
<Jimm_> done
<oscar76> kion: it only says    tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               ESCUCHAR    -
<trever420> then click on the unallocated partition
<yellabs> going for a reboot
<trever420> and go up to "Device" in the menu
<Jimm_> yeah
<trever420> and select create partition table
<kion> ok you probbably missed the las p on the command
<trever420> then click the "advanced"
<Jimm_> yeah
<trever420> it'll erase everything on it
<trever420> and from the drop down select GPT
<trever420> then click apply
<mivulf> Where can I read about, how to use default ubuntu 11.10 file browser (nautilus?) through terminal?
<meskarune> DynamicFail: can you install lsub? "apt-get install lsub"
<Jimm_> done
<kion> Oscar76 sudo netstat -tvnlp  Dont miss the last p which asks for the program name
<trever420> ok now go and allocate the partition
<sidb> please man someone help me here...! My ubuntu 11.10 is not detecting my blutooth
<trever420> it should now allow you to make it more than 2TB
<zykotick9> mivulf: you can't use nautilus though a terminal, what do you want to do exactly?
<meskarune> DynamicFail: then run lsub as root and it will list all detected usb devices
<Jimm_> is it okay for the hole drive to be that?
<trever420> which should mean that XP can also read it
<trever420> yea thats fine
<Jimm_> great
<meskarune> sidb: do you have bluetooth modules installed ?
<trever420> if you want
<trever420> i dont think it matters
<mivulf> zykotick9: for example, i want to open any folder from termianl ^__^
<kion> Oscar76 but i am shure that is sshd, ..... lets  see, did you open the port 22 with the command I sent you?
<DynamicFail> meskarune, couldn't find package lsub... I really think you are thinking of lsusb... which lists all usb devices and info and is part of the usbutils package?
<zykotick9> mivulf: "cd /path" then "ls" to list
<trever420> tho if you want windows to read the other >2TB partition u gotta make it NTFS or something that windows can read
<trever420> not EXT4
<Jimm_> i could kiss you lol
<john_doe_jr> What are accessors methods?
<trever420> your 100GB should be EXT4
<trever420> please dont kiss me :-P
<mivulf> zykotick9: yes, but how open it on GUI?
<sidb> i just dont know what exactly the problem is. But neither blueman or ubuntu`s bluetooth manager detects it
<mivulf> zykotick9: as like double-click
<Pici> john_doe_jr: offtopic for this channel. Try ##programming or another channel for whatever language you're programming in.
<oscar76> kion: yes I did
<john_doe_jr> Pici: alright thanks
<Jimm_> legend
<mauryck> how can i install kernel3.2 in ubuntu 11.10?
<sidb> meskarune, i just dont know what exactly the problem is. But neither blueman or ubuntu`s bluetooth manager detects it
<trever420> lol... now to delete that 2.5TB virtual drive i created on the company's vm server... lol they'd be pissed
<Jimm_> time for curry before its too cold now, night
<oscar76> kion: I did sudo service ssh restart   and   sudo netstat -tvnlp but it doesn't show yet
<zykotic10> mivulf: you could use "xdg-open file" to get the same effect as what a double click in nautilus would do (usually)
<arginfarb> ok am I just completely oblivious or something? how do I get to the options menu in firefox
<llutz> oscar76: sudo lsof -i :22
<DynamicFail> how do I adjust the power settings for usb ports?
<qw-Russian> good bay
<qw-Russian> thanks from help me
<trever420> jimm_ did it work ok?
<mivulf> zykotic10: ah, thx. Thats what I mean. So i must read now about XDG
<OerHeks> EvilResistance, i just tries ext2read, but i won't try writing from windows on ext4.
<meskarune> sidb: can you install that then? oh here we go: http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl8_lsusb.htm
<zykotic10> mivulf: there is a Gnome version of xdg-open sorry i forget what it is though
<oscar76> llutz: thanks, it's there.  I'll try again
<mivulf> zykotic10: thanks you very much! =)
<Miike> which virtualisation software would you recomment to run windows? Xen? VirtualBox?
<sidb> meskarune: Thanks for coming forward to help man...! I`ll check the link right away
<trever420> vmware Miike
<Jak2000> Virtual box
<trever420> or vbox
<trever420> which ever is easiest for you
<trever420> i have a vmware server
<meskarune> I like virtual box more than vmware
<mauryck> how can i install kernel 3.2 in ubuntu 11.10?
<meskarune> plus there is an open source version of virtual box
<trever420> i guess it depends on what you are doing meskarune
<trever420> you cant cluster vbox unfortunately
<trever420> :-(
<Miike> is vbox == virtualbox?
<meskarune> yeah
<trever420> yes vbox is virtual box
<meskarune> I try to have mostly open source stuff on my box
<trever420> i have both VMWare ESXi and VMWARE server
<arginfarb> except that I think there's gotta be some issues with the VB kernel cuz I get hard freezes all the time on VB
<trever420> meskarune, why?
<arginfarb> it *is* free though, so theoretically I can't complain
<arginfarb> but I still do
<meskarune> trever420: political reasons. its pretty offtopic though
<arginfarb> (complain that is)
<trever420> i see... i normally use open source too... but since vmware is free i dont mind using it
<trever420> tho i havent used vmware player much (which i guess is similar to virtual box in functionality
<meskarune> trever420: you could read up on rms to know more. (richard stallman)
<oscar76> kion: now I see it   tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               ESCUCHAR    3843/sshd
<Viman> is there a specific command to upgrade the Linux kernel?
<trever420> i am very familiar with Richard Stallman i was only in his lectures for an entire semester
<sidb> meskarune, I am not using usb bluetooth device. i have tried using the command sudo lspci and following is the output
<sidb> sudo lspci
<sidb> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)
<sidb> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<sidb> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
<trever420> when i was at MIT
<sidb> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)
<FloodBot1> sidb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> Viman  you mean other than apt-get upgrade?
<oscar76> kion: but it just doesn't connect
<Viman> yes. kernel.org gives latest stable v3.2, while mine's just been upped to 3.0.16
<cfhowlett> mauryck: sudo apt-cache search kernel-image
<meskarune> mauryck: I would suggest using debian testing if you want the 3.2 kernel (I'm using it right now. increased battery life on my laptop \o/ "
<trever420> i was just seeing if you had a reason ;-)... alot of people say they like opensource cuz it means free... which isnt always true... i was just testing you meskarune
<sidb> i am not able to know which one is for bluetooth
<Pici> Viman: Ubuntu doesn't upgrade packages like that, especially the kernel.
<cfhowlett> mauryck: followed by $ sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.xx-yy-generic
<Pici> !latest | Viman
<Viman> so really 3.0.16 is the most bleeding edge it gets?
<ubottu> Viman: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<yellabs> i have got my swap working, just wanted to say, thank you again, one of the greatest things about ubuntu is its community, hmm, yes love it ! :)
<Miike> damn - Ubuntu Software Center seems to be stuck on installing Synaptic :-(
<OerHeks> sidb, use paste.ubuntu.com and send us the url
<meskarune> trever420: keep the penis measuring contests to off-topic. :P
<Pici> Viman: 3.2 will be in the next release of Ubuntu.
<Pici> meskarune: Lets keep the language family friendly as well.
<OerHeks> yellabs, have fun
<sidb> Oerheks, Hmm i think i just got punished for that. been muted. man this IRC has got tuff rules. But i didnt meant to flood the channel...:(
<meskarune> pici: sorry. didn't know a euphamism for that
<yellabs> yeah, great ssd drive
<yellabs> i cant hear any noise from this one...
<yellabs> and its fast
<OerHeks> yellabs, take a look at  discard ( for auto trim) and noatime ( for less writing actions)
<ElderSyrinx> I have a workgroup issue if anyone can help I'd be grateful.  ubuntu 11.10 on a windows 7 workgroup.  The workgroup has a password.  I'm getting an error when I attempt to access the network.... "unable to mount location, failed to retrieve share list from server".  Is this password related or something else?
<kaiowas> so gonna try again..
<kaiowas> If i partition my drive in 2 partitions, one for OSX and one for Ubuntu. Is there a way I can install Ubuntu without a cd/usb memory?
<meskarune> viman: if you want bleeding edge, use debian testing or arch linux. if you want stability with most of the bugs ironed out, ubuntu LTS is better
<mauryck> meskarune, how can i use debian testing?
<Trevor69420> bleh computer just crashed strange
<MonkeyDust> Viman  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel#Development_model
<llutz> yellabs: but be warned: if you use discard and you delete files, theres no way to get them back (besides backups)
<OerHeks> yellabs, my fstab looks like this > UUID=cb666b2a-5d6d-4ec4-a56d-a7903866933f /               ext4    discard,noatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<yellabs> hmm, yes i will do that, i will ask you later when we meet again.. to tired right now ..
<arginfarb> hmm... nvidia-settings doesn't seem to have a way for me to configure multiple monitors, anyone know how to do this without editing xorg.conf?
<meskarune> mauryck: you install debian to your computer. :P
<Viman> right. It's just funny because the whole userland gets updated jjust like other distros, but the kernel seems to lag behind (2.6x in 10.04, still)
<meskarune> mauryck: or check out linux mint debian edition
<OerHeks> llutz, do you use noatime only ?
<llutz> OerHeks: nope, i have backups :)
<wjimn> kaiowas: not that i can think of, unless there's an installer that works from OSX like there's a Windows installer
<Pici> Viman: The rest of userland does NOT get updated after a release comes out. Only security updates for those versions.
<Viman> do you have to use debian testing to get that rolling release?
<meskarune> I use relatime on ssd. but noatime will help with disk writes considerably
<MonkeyDust> Viman  you're free to join the developper's team
<Viman> pici: at least it seems like it. But I see the point.
<charles_____> my "friend" just downloaded ubuntu 11.10, installed it via Windows 7... when he reboots the installer gets stuck, any ideas what we can do?
<joeko> how do i change the tty that is displayed when a machine starts
<Pici> Viman: If you want a rolling release, debian (testing) is probably for you.
<Viman> thanks for the advice.
<Trevor69420> joeko maybe the installer is corrupt?
<zykotic10> Pici: #debian would say that debian doesn't have a rolling release
<Trevor69420> try another download?
<Pici> zykotic10: this isn't #debian ;) :P
<DynamicFail> I have a webcam that I'm trying to connect to from an embedded computer running Ubuntu 10.04.1 (custom build). I tested the camera and was able to play it in vlc on a normal laptop running ubuntu 10.04.3. On the normal laptop it shows up as video0 no problem, however on my embeded computer it shows up as usbdev2.X. I'm guessing there is some sort of drivers/packages not installed in the custom build... but I have no idea what. For example the custom bu
<DynamicFail> ild didn't even have usbutils installed. Any thoughts on what packages etc would need to be installed in order to get v4l2 to work?
<joeko> I am using preseeding
<mauryck> meskarune, lol i have a lot of stuff in this machine. Thats not an option
<Jimm_> trevor?
<meskarune> mauryck: you'll just have to wait to ubuntu to update then. :P
<mauryck> yeah i guess
<meskarune> depending on what you do with your computer rolling release or standard release can be better/worse
<mauryck> it is just that my keyboard writes on its own and it is a bug related to the dkms thingy and i have tried everything to fix it
<mauryck> so i thought a new kernel would work
<charles_____> my "friend" just downloaded ubuntu 11.10, installed it via Windows 7... when he reboots the installer gets stuck, any ideas what we can do?
<meskarune> standard release is better for servers and computers you don't want to have change constantly. also better for stability. rolling release is better for security and having the lastest software packages - which can be important if you have very new hardware
<BlouBlou> anyone knows how to change time in a local user? By command line please
<Jimm_> trevor are you still about mate?
<Miike> what's bad about xen virtualisation?
<BlouBlou> by local user I mean single user, without using sudo, I'm in a shell
<mauryck> man date, to change the time i think you have to be root
<meskarune> BlouBlou: you can use date or time to change the time and date. or hwclock if you need to change the hardware clock, but you need root for that
<oscar76> kion, llutz: I tried running ssh from the other pc and it says connection timeout too.  When I ping from the server it can't see the other pc.  may this be the problem ?
<meskarune> charles_____: does the installer give you any errors?
<meskarune> oscar76: make sure you have port 21 open in your router
<BlouBlou> meskarune: I can't then, I'll have to live with GMT time :P
<llutz> oscar76: if you don't use some icmp-filtering, yes
<kion> Oscar76 yes that is the problem
<gotwig> hey
<Viman> sup
<gotwig> you saw that new global menu mockup thing at omg ubuntu o.0???
<kion> are both computers in the same network?
<gotwig> horrible IMHO
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kion> Oscar76 are both computer on the same networks
<DynamicFail> What packages help a camera show up as /dev/video0 as opposed to /dev/usbdev2.X ?
<Bonny> Hi. I need some help installing ubuntu on my flashdrive and making it bootable
<metsys23> hey guys... i need a little advice: which is the best google talk linux client for you? i am using pidgi but i think thant i do not recieve all the messages... :(hey guys... i need a little advice: which is the best google talk linux client for you? i am using pidgi but i think thant i do not recieve all the income messages
<oscar76> kion: no,  one is with cable (desktop) and the other mobile broadband (netbook)
<ikonia> metsys23: don't need to repeat and put it inj brackets
<Guest75773> Is anyone here that can help me out with installing ubuntu on usb for netbook.
<oscar76> metsys23: I use pidgin too and it seems to work fine
<metsys23> ikonia, sorry, copy past error :)
<ikonia> not a problem
<kion> oscar76: ok That is the problem, you need to configure the server router to forward port 22 to the server machine
<mbeierl> BlouBlou, that's not the "time", that's the LOCALE.  GMT, etc are set by /etc/localtime or by environment variable
<meskarune> metsys23: centerim? look up jabber clients in the software center. :)
<oscar76> kion: right now I just got lost :-(
<usuario_> apa
<Guest75773>  Is their anyone that can help me.
<kion>  oscar76:  lost??
<usuario_> ola wapa
<Viman> say it, guest
<usuario_> qee ases?
<Pici> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest75773> I need help installing ubuntu on usb
<Guest75773> and making it bootable
<Viman> from a ubuntu machine?
<oscar76> kion: I think dont know how to do that
<Guest75773> No from windows
<Guest75773> I have wubi installed atm
<Viman> ok, search for unetbootin
<Guest75773> ok
<Viman> and download the program.
<Guest75773> Alrighty
<theon> Hmm what can I do about my thunderbird data that is stored in home? (1.2gb+ right now, only on a 13gb partition ... a bit too much)
<zykotic10> Guest75773: do you want the installER on the USB, or the actual install?
<Viman> you then just need an empty usb drive that can fit the iso
<kion> oscar76: find out the inside ip of the router might be and connect to it with your web browser, that will lead you to the configurations of the router
<metsys23> oscar 76, sometimes I have pidgin and gmail (on the browser) open at the same time, and receive it in gmail but not on the pidgin.
<theon> I could just delete the map but I' m not sure what would happen if I did, so I wanted to check before I did anything I might regret later
<Guest75773> zykotic i want to boot from the usb
<Guest75773> and install it to the hardrive
<kion> oscar76: next find out the ip of the server  we will call it  ServerIp
<meskarune> Guest75773:  you can use unetbootin
<zykotic10> Guest75773: ok, unetbootin should work then.
<Viman> unetbootin is your tool
<Guest75773> I finished installin git
<oscar76> kion: I think its 192.168.1.1 but let me see
<Guest75773> installing*
<kion> oscar76:  finally configure the router to forward all traffic to port 22 to the Serverip
<meskarune> Guest75773: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Guest75773> I already installed it
<seryth> How can I install the nvidia_173_updates package from terminal?
<Viman> run it and follow the instructions, ans you should be good to go
<kion> oscar76: ok try to connect to it!
<pukeko> hey is there a MS office chan anywhere i have a Outllok question..
<meskarune> pukeko: freenode is for open source projects. microsoft isn't open source. :P
<metsys23> meskarune, centerim, I had never heard of it, I am instaling it, thanks!
<zykotic10> pukeko: you could try ##windows they might know
<Guest75773> It only has upto verson 10.04..
<pukeko> meskarune: ahh (doh!) thanks
<meskarune> Guest75773:  you can use your own iso. just download the regular ubuntu iso file and use unetbootin with that to make a live usb
<Viman> Guest: download the ISO from ubuntu.com
<Viman> it works just as well
<kion> oscar76:we can find out the server ip and the router ip by issuing the command "ifconfig" on the server
<Guest75773> so leave the version blank?
<Viman> choose "disk image"
<Viman> then search for the downloaded ISO
<Viman> (after you downloaded it)
<DynamicFail> how do I check to see if uncvideo was installed
<Guest75773> Ok ive doen that now
<Guest75773> What do i put for type
<Guest75773> usb or hardrive?
<Viman> USB,
<Viman> then choose it, and press next
<Guest75773> Will this work on a sandisk cruzer usb?
<seryth> How can I install the nvidia_173_updates package from terminal?
<Guest75773> 4gb
<yellabs> hmm, trying to get noatime to work, but i dont know if i did it the right way
<meskarune> kion: ifconfig is being replaced by iproute2
<Viman> I don't know about it, but it's big enough to fit
<wjimn> how can i change the color or get rid of the background rounded boxes behind my unity launcher icons?
<Viman> so I guess it does
<v3trae> anyone figure out how to add icons to the cinnamon bar?
<yellabs> added it to fstab, is that the right way ?
<Guest75773> Will it?
<Viman> try it, i think it does
<yellabs> like this
<yellabs> ext4 rw,noatime,
<Guest75773> You there?
<OerHeks> yellabs, my fstab looks like this > UUID=cb666b2a-5d6d-4ec4-a56d-a7903866933f /               ext4    discard,noatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<meskarune> yellabs: you can use relatime instead of default disk mount options for an ssd (or to save battery life on a laptop)
<kion> meskarune: thanks for the advice, just tried it on my terminal, my ubuntu box does not know that command
<DynamicFail> How do you test to see if drivers are installed... I know by default ubuntu 10.04 has uncvideo/gspca but I need to check to see if it was included in a custom build I have... and if they weren't install them.
<yellabs> replace noatime with relatime ?
<Guest75773> meskarune: Does this work on a sandisk cruzer usb?
<yellabs> in the fstab entry ?
<kion> oscar76: how is the battle going?
<oscar76> kion: I found the DSL router IP address is 192.168.1.1
<oscar76> kion: what do I do next?
<OerHeks> yellabs, yes, that is oke.
<kion> oscar76: go to your web browser and as the address write 192.168.1.1
<seryth> oscar76: What're you trying to do?
<Guest75773> Do i put anything for space used to presrve files across reboots (ubuntu only)
<yellabs> so relatime is better then the noatime option ?
<kion> oscar76: that will lead you to the configuration options of the router
<meskarune> kion: http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.iproute2.html  with linux kernels over 2.2 you should be using iproute2 instead of ifconfig (though ifconfig will still work, just might run into some issues)
<Guest75773> Please answer me.
<Guest75773> Meskarune
<yellabs> i hope i understand you the right way OerHeks ...
<Guest75773> Meskarune
<meskarune> Guest75773: as long as your usb is formated correctly, it will work on any usb drive :P
<kion> oscar76 NAT
<meskarune> Guest75773: also don't fllood the channel. have some patience. :P
<Guest75773> How do format it correctly
<seryth> Guest75773: There is documentation about this.
<JonathanCutrell_> Does anyone have a quick way of exposing SSH through my public IP? Is there any official docs on this?
<kion> oscar76: go NAT and you need to forward port 22 to the serverIP which should be 192.168.1.XXX
<seryth> !usb | Guest75773
<JonathanCutrell_> haha
<ubottu> Guest75773: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Guest75773> How do you format it correctly?
<kion> meskarune:  i am using 3.0.0.16 and still does not know that command.
<seryth> JonathanCutrell_: What do you mean "exposing"?
<Guest75773> Please ive read over this im not sure what to do. Thats why i came to irc
<meskarune> kion: then you need to install iproute2 :P
<JonathanCutrell_> forwarding - sorry about that. I actually have two routers...
<JonathanCutrell_> one DSL (crappy) router/modem,
<JonathanCutrell_> as well as a Time Capsule.
<meskarune> Guest75773:  your usb drive should be formated as fat32
<Guest75773> I just need to know how to format my usb correctly
<slackin_> #pugbot WILL BE GOING DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE FOR A FEW HOURS. PLEASE REMAIN CALM AND EVERYTHING WILL BE ALRIGHT.
<seryth> ............
<Guest75773> How do u format it as fat 32?
<meskarune> Guest75773:  windows has disk tools to do that
<Pici> slackin_: /asay is bad. Don't do that again here.
<meskarune> Guest75773: most likely it already is fat32. use the disk tools on windows to check
<yellabs> hmm, i scrolled back and concluded that noatime is the right option
<slackin_> i forgot i was on freenode
<Guest75773> I know but how do i clear everything from usb
<kion> meskarune: ok thanks for the advice, i will document myself on iproute2
<marco> ciao
<seryth> Guest75773: In windows, right click on the USB stick > Format > FAT32, it's pretty simple
<blitz> you can usually right click on the drive and there should be a format option in windows..
<meskarune> yellabs: noatime will mess up time sensitive files, like email if you use a client. relatime will only add time stamps for files that are under use so mail won't be messed up, but it sill reduces disk writes
<seryth> Guest75773: A bit of googling will help you. There are countless tutorials for installing from a usb stick.
<Guest75773> do i check quick format or create and MS-DOS startup disk
<blitz> are you trying to create a linux bootable usb drive?
<Guest75773> Yes blitz
<yellabs> add it or replace it ( the noatime entry in fstab ) ?
<blitz> there are programs that do it all for you
<zykotic10> blitz: unetbootin requires FAT partitioned drive to work
<Guest75773> Im tryign to figure out how to use unebootin
<IanWizard-Cloud> Can I not remove applets from unity?
<yellabs> this is how its now : ext4 rw,noatime,
<DynamicFail> How do I check if I have UVCVIDEO installed?
<blitz> ah
<blitz> Guest75773, just do quick format then
<Guest75773> Alright ive formatted usb
<Guest75773> now what?
<meskarune> yellabs: replace noatime with relatime :)
<Guest75773> Do i put anything on unebootin where it says space used to preserve files across reboots
<trism> IanWizard-Cloud: what would you like to remove? you generally have to uninstall indicators to remove them
<yellabs> okey thanks
<yellabs> got to go , untill next time
<IanWizard-Cloud> trism: for instance, the mail / gwibber applet.  I never use, I'd like to remove it... I wouldn't complain if I could add a systray, but that can be solved with other apps.
<Guest75773> I am being patient but i just wnat you to not see the message
<meskarune> Guest75773: then open unextbootin and choose the ubuntu iso file, and choose your usb device. then run it
<Guest75773> Is that all meskarune
<blitz> every time apt-get install finished installing something, kbuildsycoca4 is automatically run
<Guest75773> Do i put anything for space used to preserve files across reboots
<blitz> is that from okular?
<trism> IanWizard-Cloud: the envelope indicator is indicator-messages, you can uninstall that to remove it, you can also just uninstall gwibber if you just want to remove the broadcast entry
<seryth> Guest75773: You want to install ubuntu right? Then you don't need to leave space for anything.
<Guest75773> I want windows too
<Guest75773> Im dual booting
<blitz> not off the usb drive
<Dumb_> hi
<Guest75773> h if i do this to my usb
<Guest75773> can it be useable again
<Dumb_> my ubuntu is not working
<IanWizard-Cloud> trism: I am unistalling gwibber actually, but I didn't realize that I could just uninstall an indicator.
<zykotic10> !notworking | Dumb_
<zykotic10> !details | Dumb_
<IanWizard-Cloud> trism: thx, I still find that aspect of Unity, bass ackwards.
<ubottu> Dumb_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blitz> Guest75773, yeah you can always format it again
<Guest75773> Awesome
<Guest75773> Soo..
<Guest75773> So it will work when i reboot right?
<superpsycho> hi, i have a problem with 10.04 lts… last time i try to update it i kicked me out of ssh… is that a known problem ? its a v-server so i´m not able to get physical access...
<meskarune> Guest75773:  you can put some space down for preserving stuff between boots. if you reboot with the usb plugged in, it should boot up ubuntu. if not, change your bios settings
<blitz> some computers can't even boot off usb though
<Guest75773> Ok.
<lupo20> ciao
<lupo20> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest75773> blitz im using gateway
<zykotic10> !it | lupo20
<ubottu> lupo20: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest75773> will that work
<blitz> just try it out and see I guess
<Guest75773> gateway LT2104u
<blitz> so does anyone know what would make kbuildsycoca4 automatically run after using apt-get
<saruji> anyone have a good article on how to make ubuntu 11.10 run faster on your laptop?  I have a core duo with 2gb using unity 2d and it still does not feel "snappy"
<Guest75773> Ok its installing at the moment
<DynamicFail> Can you install drivers without having to rebuild your whole system in some easy way like apt-get ?
<saruji> or any advice on how to would be great, thanks
<Dumb_> ubottu: oh
<mbeierl> saruji, 32 bit install, or 64 bit?
<saruji> mbeierl, 32bit
<blitz> make it faster while still using unity saruji ?
<saruji> blitz, ok how can i go back to gnome?
<mbeierl> saruji, then the next step I would recommend is xubuntu instead of Gnome...
<blitz> I think if you log out there's a gear and you can change it
<cfhowlett> saruji: xubuntu or lubuntu are lighter distro's for lower spec machines
<saruji> but should a core duo really be put in that category?
 * mbeierl really needs to try lubuntu one of these days... heard great things
<mbeierl> saruji, it's not the core processor, it's the GPU, the graphics demands of Gnome these days that is the issue
<saruji> 2gh
<cfhowlett> saruji: 2 gigs of ram?  My 2009 low end of the scale dell came with 4 gigs and a 500 Gig hdd...
<Guest75773> How do i select the usb boot option in the bios menue?
<cfhowlett> saruji: as mbeierl pointed out, the real issue is the gpu capability
<saruji> mbeierl, ok, I' running ati 1400..... cfhowlett that sounds like a microsoft fanboy selling me vista once said
<blitz> which is why using another environment might work instead of installing another distro
<blitz> right?
 * cfhowlett *not sure how to take that - chooses watchful silence*
<Guest75773> blitz
<Guest75773> how do i select the boot option in the BIOS boot menue
<Guest75773> the usb boot option*
<mbeierl> saruji, the 1400 is one of the mobility radeon cards.  They are not known for their horsepower.  Therefore cfhowlett's statement about lower spec'd machines is correct here, unfortunately
<Simon1245> Hey guys, I got a question, I need a x64 but I accidently downloaded the x32
<Simon1245> Is there any way to update it to x64 instead without having to reinstall it all?
<zykotic10> Simon1245: nope, reinstall with amd64
<mbeierl> Simon1245, there is no upgrade that I have ever come across, sorry
<Rounin> Hi! I've just installed ruby 1.9.1, but when I run "ri" to view the documentation, it doesn't find anything, despite it supposedly having been installed. How do I enable the documentation?
<lupo20> ciao
<lupo20> hi
<meskarune> Simon1245: you have to re-download the 64 bit iso and install
<waaaagh> hello
<Guest75773> How do i choos usb boot option in BIOS boot menue???
<mbeierl> Simon1245, however, if you keep your /home, then after the re-install your data will still be there
<Simon1245> zykotic10, mbeierl ah alright
<blitz> Guest75773, it's supposed to be auto set to it
<Simon1245> Alright, I'll do it now :)
<Guest75773> ok
<saruji> i see, shame, if i want to use the full potential of the latest and greatest I would get windows for the support, I thought there was a crowd for those who arent part of the 5 consumer turn over, looks like this distro has lost that, shame
<Guest75773> Ill try and come back
<cfhowlett> waaaagh: greetings
<lupo20> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<meskarune> Guest75773: go into bios and then choose boot disc usb
<Simon1245> By the way, what's the biggest thing that can happen if I use a x32 instead of x64?
<mbeierl> saruji, I don't know what you mean.  If you get the latest and greatest lubuntu or xubunut it will work on your lower-powered laptop.
<meskarune> Simon1245: 64 bit just uses all your cores (if you have more than 4)
<meskarune> I mean 2
<Simon1245> meskarune, I just have 2 so that means that I don't need it?
<saruji> mbeierl, will give it a shot, just saying this tells me that the distro is taking a different road
<zykotic10> meskarune: 64bit has NOTHING to do with CPU Cores.  It has to do with memory.  Simon1245
<saruji> mbeierl, thanks
<Simon1245> meskarune, My Windows is in x64
<meskarune> saruji: use a light wieght linux like puppy for old hardware
<Simon1245> zykotic10, I got 4gb ram
<mbeierl> Simon1245, also the 4gb limit.  above 4gb (technically 3.2?) you will need to use PAE for addressing the larger area of memory
<Innxis> Good evening. So, I installed ubuntu without GRUB, after which I installed if from the live cd but I can't configure it. Any help?
<Simon1245> mbeierl, so if I have 4gb it's fine?
<zykotic10> Simon1245: 32bit will either 1) not use the full 4GB or 2) with PAE will be a few % slower then optimal
<Simon1245> mbeierl, It feels that ubuntu is really slow though, Windows loads much faster and shit so I thought wrong version might be the prblem
<bgs2> I'm trying to get an old X Windows game to work on 11.10.  I've gone through a couple of different ways, and I end up with an executable game, but it's apparently missing a font dependency as it says "fatal error: cannot load font".  I'm wondering if anyone could help guide me through this a bit.
<Simon1245> What do you guys recommend, change it to x64?
<mbeierl> Simon1245, I would almost recommend 32bit over 64 with less than 4gb as the larger addressing space causes you to have less usable memory.  (reference needed)
<codemonkey1337> hey guys, how would I get this command to use the ssh port 2222? ssh -L 5901:localhost:5901 -N -f -l user localhost
<seryth> bgs2: Whine? lol
<seryth> Wine*
<zykotic10> bgs2: what game?
<Simon1245> mbeierl, I got 4gb ram on this laptop so wouldn't it be better to switch it?
<mbeierl> Simon1245, define slow.  Anything in particular?
<bgs2> seryth: no, the game is for X11/X-Windows, called xjewel
<nopf> codemonkey1337: add -p 2222 ?
<seryth> bgs2: Oh, I see.. :/ dunno then
<cfhowlett> Simon1245: no real benefit to 64 unless you've got 4+ gigs of ram says the official documentation
<Simon1245> mbeierl, Like loading everything a firefox app takes like 2-4 seconds and this one is completly clean
<codemonkey1337> nopf: where do I add it, I tried adding it as the front parameter, and as the last parameter, but it gives me an error every single time
<Simon1245> cfhowlett, Ah so that means I don't really need it as I just have 4gb, right unless I plan to upgrade it
<nopf> codemonkey1337: i normally add it in the end...
<meskarune> zykotic10: if you put a 32 bit linux on a computer with 64 bit support, its not going to use all the system resources efficiently. it DOES affect how the cpu cores are used
<zykotic10> Simon1245: firefox, unfortunatly, isn't a good comparision - it's always been slower in GNU/Linux then microsoft (swiftfox is/was an attempt to remedy that)
<mbeierl> Simon1245, what about subsequent loads?  It might just be that your disk cache is cold
<cfhowlett> Simon1245: optimize what you have and enjoy!  :)
<bgs2> zykotik10: I've installed via a .dsc and dpkg-builder and also via a .deb and Ubuntu software center, but both cases it ends up crashing with the error
<Innxis> Any idea?
<bgs2> zykotik10:  I meant to say, xjewel is the name of the package.  sorry
<zykotic10> bgs2: sorry i never played xjewel, so i'm no help
<zykotic10> !tab > bgs2
<ubottu> bgs2, please see my private message
<Simon1245> zykotic10, Oh alright, I downloaded chrome, trying to learn linux I was really interested in this shit like 2-3 years ago but then couldn't come into a computer school... well, lost the interest of it all and now trying to learn about it again :)
<nopf> codemonkey1337: just don't put it before -l and user :)
<Innxis> Anyone has any idea how can GRUB be configured from a live CD?
<Simon1245> mbeierl, didn't get what you meant, sorry mind explaining your question, please?
<nopf> codemonkey1337: *between* -l and user i mean
<codemonkey1337> nopf: thanks man, I figured it out, it's ssh -L 5901:localhost:5901 -N  -p 2222 user@localhost
<meskarune> codemonkey1337: ssh -p 2222 lets you set the port to use
<zykotic10> Simon1245: i'd highly recommend Chromium over Google Chrome BTW
<MonkeyDust> Chromium <3
<Simon1245> zykotic10, Thanks for recomendation, I'll get it from ubuntu software center now :)
<Innxis> :|
<meskarune> I like midori better than chromium. its lighter weight
<Simon1245> zykotic10, How long does it take for you to loadUbuntu software  center? It took me about 2-3 second for opening that aswell :S
<zykotic10> Simon1245: i wouldn't know (i don't use ubuntu)
<Simon1245> Oh what do you use?
<zykotic10> Simon1245: doesn't matter
<Simon1245> zykotic10, hmm, what would you recommend someone to use if you lets syy recommended your IRL friend?
<d3eniz> Hello all. Im having a problem =/ When i try using the command apt-get update i get a 404 error.
<meskarune> Simon1245: you can use CLI tools instead of the software center if you want to install something specific faster
<blitz> or try aptitude
<Simon1245> meskarune, I got no idea what that is
<dlentz> d3eniz, proxy?
<meskarune> Simon1245: command line interface. means you update from a terminal emulator
<zykotic10> Simon1245: the "doesn't matter" was because it's Offtopic in Ubuntu.  same goes for your follow-up question.  Sorry.  PM me if you want the answer.
<blitz> Simon1245, open terminal and use "sudo apt-get install package name"
<Simon1245> By the way, how did you all learn how to use this OS? by sticking around in IRC, reading books or something elese?
<Pumpkin-> mostly messing around, and then asking questions when messing around fails
<dlentz> lots of google..
<blitz> Simon1245, practice, irc and goolge
<meskarune> Simon1245: I learned from a friend and taking unix admin and networking classes
<cfhowlett> Simon1245: find something interesting you want to do, try it out, research the forums, irc, video and tutorials.  One bit at a time.  That's how I learned how to edit video, create podcasts, etc...
<Simon1245> meskarune, blitz, Oh that, I found that really interested 2-3 years ago but wasn't able to use it without checking google or IRC
<d3eniz> dlentz: well.. yes and no! The ubuntu install is running on a chroot install on my android so im guessing that my androids software might act as a proxy for the ubuntu install
<Simon1245> blitz, meskarune, cfhowlett thanks for the recommendation, what would you recommend me to start with?
<blitz> I'd recommend getting around with terminal as opposed to anything else
<cfhowlett> Simon1245: choose a *small* project/task you want to do with with buntu...
<blitz> or atleast trying to
<jazz> hello, i am fairly new to linux and i am having a lot of trouble learning how to install software. I am attempting to install Tor through terminal, but I just cant seem to figure it out. would someone be willing to help, please?
<waaaagh> hey, does anyone know if Ubuntu can run on a Rapsberry Pi computer?
<blitz> jazz what command are you using
<Simon1245> cfhowlett, To be honest, I'm pretty clueless what to start wiht, maybe you got some recommendation what I can start off with and slowly learn more and more?
<Innxis> Could someone please help me fix my GRUB via a live cd?
<blitz> Simon1245, join #ubuntu-offtopic and I'll talk with you about it
<cfhowlett> Simon1245: photography.  edit a picture with GIMP.   redeye removal or some such...
<jazz> blitz im guessing i have to start with sudo but im really not sure where to start...i was just wondering if someone could walk me through the general process
<blitz> sudo apt-get install package-name
<cfhowlett> jazz did this: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian
<blitz> do man apt-get
<jazz> cfhowlett ok ill check it out. thank you
<meskarune> Simon1245: google for some comand ine cheat sheets. ls = list files. cd = change directory, etc and then type those into the command line to learn about your system
<Trevor69420> if you drop your Dell laptop off a boat....is it a Dell rolling in the deep?
<meskarune> Simon1245: you can also read man pages. put "man ls" into your terminal to read, then hit "q" to exit
<cfhowlett> Simon1245: just occurred to me: have you read Full Circle Magazine?
<meskarune> Innxis: what is wrong with your grub?
<Simon1245> blitz, there, cfhowlett not sure about the gimp thing and what's Full circle magazine, meskarune I've done that before and I know the basics I think of cd, ls and stuff like that, just gotta refresh my mind quickly by going through them again I'll get onto it asap :)
<Innxis> I installed Ubuntu without GRUB at first, then I installed GRUB on the partition (I don't want to install it on MBR, I'm using Chameleon as a boot loader) and I can't get to configure it.
<cfhowlett> Simon1245: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<Innxis> When I boot into the "linux" option in Chameleon it sends me to a Grub command line
<zykotic10> !manual | Simon1245
<ubottu> Simon1245: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<afxtwn> hi everyone. :9
<afxtwn> i'm having some trouble with Xorg maybe someone can help me? i got my 24" monitor to rotate into portrait mode using  RandRRotate. i've got a working xorg.conf file. the thing is... i'd like to have my screen rotated on a minimal  system installation without a gui and don't know how to get it working in portrait mode. any thoughts?
<meskarune> Innxis: you can't add your linux install to chameleon?
<jazz> hey guys im still a little stuck...could someone help me out? https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian
<cfhowlett> Innxis: dual/triple boot here?
<jazz> mine is "wheezy/sid"
<Innxis> Chameleon detects the GRUB, but grub is not set up to identify Ubuntu.
<ibnu> afxtwn: xrandr?
<Innxis> Dualboot: Mac - Ubuntu
<afxtwn> ibnu, when i tried xrandr i got an error along the lines of unable to start X, or unable to load screen...
<meskarune> afxtwn: you can use xrandr or lxrandr for screen rotation
<meskarune> afxtwn: unable to startx isn't xrandr related
<ibnu> afxtwn: can you post the message
<jazz> i dont know what to do here
<jazz> * Milos_SD has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<jazz> * beboj has quit (Quit: Lost terminal)
<jazz> oops
<mbeierl> Simon1245, sorry - what I was saying about firefox being slow to load is that the first invocation of a program causes it to be loaded off the disk.  Secondary ivocations of commonly used programs have the advantage of being able to use data that is still in the cache.
<jazz> jaja here https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian
<jazz> im stuck
<Innxis> Any ideas?
<mbeierl> Simon1245, but someone else afterwards did say that firefox is slower under Linux, so it's not a fair comparison
<cfhowlett> Innxis: did you use refit/gptsynch?
<Simon1245> zykotic10, thanks
<Innxis> Now, I haven't tried that.
<afxtwn> lets say you just did a minimal fedora/ubuntu installation. how would you rotate the screen without graphics cards, etc. is there something special i need to install. do i have to fuss about with X at all? when i tried to run xrandr it said it couldn't connect to the monitor or something...
<Innxis> Any tips on how to do that?
<afxtwn> hmph, sorry but i'm running in a gui right now.
<cfhowlett> Innxis: point me to the tutorial you're using to install...
<meskarune> afxtwn: you need x for graphical applications. :P
<Innxis> I'm not trying to install according to a tutorial, I'm a freelancer.
<meskarune> afxtwn: http://ubuntunation.blogspot.com/2009/11/howto-rotate-screen-in-linux-using.html
<Innxis> Look, I'm just trying to get GRUB configured to boot my from my partition (hda0,3) without installing it in the MBR
<Simon1245> mbeierl, oh
<Zillow> how do I move home to another user?
<ibnu> afxtwn: xrandr need a running xserver
<Simon1245> mbeierl, I'll try chrominues ors omething liek that to see how it works :)
<mbeierl> afxtwn, sorry - I'd like to confirm what you want.  You would like the text console (tty) to be rotated?
<cfhowlett> Innxis: perfectly fine if you MUST make your own way - I would only point out that there ARE those who've done this before AND documented the struggle....https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<afxtwn> ibnu, thanks. that's important to know. aside from installing x, is it an installed process to get it running well enough to run xrandr and go?
<meskarune> Zillow: make a new user, then move your files over to that?
<mbeierl> Simon1245, I'm a die-hard firefox user, so... You can try, but I find once loaded, ff is as quick...
<afxtwn> mbeirl that is correct.
<ejv> Hello, need help, my dmesg is filled with: "generic-usb 0003:051D:0002.0001: control queue full" making it IMPOSSIBLE to ask my APC UPS for any information. How do I fix this?
<Zillow> meskarune, it's that easy??
<mbeierl> afxtwn, the rotation using xrandr is done at a different level.  That is not the correct tool for rotating the ttys.  It's been a very long time since I've looked at that, but I think you might be wanting a framebuffer tty in order to rotate it.
<meskarune> Zillow: on my system I have home on a sepperate partition, so if I reinstall linux I can just mount that partition to home. but in your case it might be easier to just make a new user and cp files that you need
<Innxis> You're seriously meeting by the bushes around here.
<DynamicFail> How would I figure out which driver my webcam uses?
<Simon1245> mbeierl, by the way can it be something to do with my computer not meeting the requierments?
<mbeierl> afxtwn, rotation is not supported at the BIOS level.
<Innxis> *beating
<mbeierl> Simon1245, bah.  Nearly any computer can meet linux requirements.  Just depends on what gadgets/bells/eye-candy, etc you choose to go along with it :)
<afxtwn> mbeirl:framebuffer ttys. that's something i'll research! thanks for the breadcrumbs!
<Innxis> I only ask for an expiation on how to configure GRUB form a Live CD or from the GRUB Command Line.
<mbeierl> afxtwn, it's a grub boot-loader time option, iirc
<ibnu> afxtwn: framebuffer ttys is a good idea
<cfhowlett> Innxis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Simon1245> mbeierl, I mean this one with untiy thing, maybe that's the main reason it causes lag?
<meskarune> Innxis: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst form a live cd with a text editor. just make sure you know how
<Zillow> meskarune, that is quite brilliant. I think I will setup similar to that after this. could you by chance tell me if "everything" will be the same in the new user?
<metsys23> hey again :) I am a pidgi user and need some help: if I click in X pidgi completly closes. Is there a option to, when i press X, put it in the taskbar like skype for example?
<Innxis> I did, doesn't work.
<zykotic10> Innxis: don't edit menu.lst - it's not how grub2 works.
<afxtwn> thanks everyone! see ya! :)
<Innxis> Actually, I used update-grub from the live CD and copied the menu.lst to the grub on the disk.
<Innxis> No results.
<mbeierl> Simon1245, yes.  That is entirely possible.  Microsoft did spend some time with (I think) Vista, to allow basic vs. eye-candy, and I think it chooses for you.  With Unity, you almost need to try and decide to go 2d explicitly if it does not suit your needs
<meskarune> zillow: your program settings should be the same if you do that. if you save themes and icons in home those will stay teh same as well.
<zykotic10> Innxis: did you chroot before running update-grub?  see "/msg ubottu grub2" for assistance.
<Zillow> meskarune, would flags would be good with cp for this? cp -r? cp -f -r?
<Innxis> Zillow: -r = recursive, -f = force
<Zillow> meskarune, thankyou so much for the excellent idea of having home on a seperate partition.
<Innxis> Zillow: you can stack them by: cp -rf
<meskarune> Zillow:  you can do cp -r /home/username /home/newusername
<Simon1245> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<meskarune> Zillow: and you may need to edit a few files. don't over write files in the new user's directory unless you know its ok to do so
<Zillow> meskarune, excellent! thank-you so much!
<Innxis> I have grub 1.9 downloaded from the repositories using apt-get
<Innxis> installed using install-grub
<Zillow> meskarune, ooo yeh, any way I can skip those?
<ibnu> Innxis: after install-grub update-grub
<zykotic10> Innxis: grub 1.9 = grub2 (strange i know)
<Simon1245> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Zillow> Innxis, thanks, I never knew that was called stacking. thanks for telling me that! :)
<Zillow> uh oh, I have a bigger problem now, I forgot I have a shared folder mounted in my user directory and I accidentally drag n dropped after doing a ctrl+a, any possible way of forcing this to stop?
<ericus> Would you think that this is a hardware failure when my screen randomly starts to flicker like this? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4375930/fail.jpg
<tyler> anyone know if theres a panel applet for just the sound control, network and other things like dropbox? rather than the email in the applet too?
<meskarune> Zillow:  you can use the -u flag to only update missing files in the new user's home
<ericus> Or could it be software?
<Innxis> [ error:cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)]
<meskarune> Zillow:  you can stop something in the terminal by "ctrl c"
<ericus> meskarune: I'd like to know that as well!
<ericus> I hate the indicator applet
<tyler> ericus: me too lol
<Zillow> meskarune, this was from nautilus I think
<meskarune> Zillow: oh. I don't use nautilus so I"m not sure
<ericus> Any ideas on my monitor?
<tyler> ericus: do you know if theres another applet like it without the email app thing in it?
<Zillow> meskarune, it's no longer a problem, I force quit it from system monitor phewww! :)
<Jordan_U> Innxis: You need to chroot first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<ericus> tyler: no, sorry. Looking for one myself
<meskarune> ericus: can you plug in a different monitor to make sure its not a hardware failure?
<tyler> wheres all the ubuntu pros? lol
<meskarune> ericus: it looks like a broken inverter to me. you might have to rma it
<ericus> RMA?
<meskarune> return to manufacturer
<ericus> warranty voided :(
<adrian___> where can i find mouse theme a little finger
<Zillow> meskarune, okay then, as per your & Innxis instructions I will use cp -ru thanks again for your help. :)
<adrian___> ?
<meskarune> ericus: then you'll have to open teh monitor yourself and check the wires. you can clean them with an alcohol swab and use a soder to fix the inverter
<adrian___> old one like in red hat
<meskarune> ericus: or pay someone to do it
<fsm> Hi all, I've got a quick question. Running 11.10, if I change window managers to xfce for instance, will everything still autostart? Particularly I have stuff in rc.local and want nm-applet, the power manager etc to autostart.
<ericus> meskarune: It happens randomly every 5-10 mins. If I close the lid and open it again, everything is ok again
<ericus> for another 5-10 mins
<meskarune> fsm: anything in rc.local will auto start. you might have to add in some thing to xfce's start up control thingy
<tyler> anyone know of an applet like indicator applet that doesn't have email linked to it?
<meskarune> ericus: yeah, sounds like a loose inverter to me. it will eventually fail. you need to open the monitor and fix it. there are probably videos on youtube to show you how
<ericus> thanks meskarune, I'll have a look at that
<meskarune> ericus: sometimes the wires will be a bit corroded, so you clean with with alcohol and then re-soder or stick in a new inverter for your monitor
<mattia> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<XATRIX> hi guys... i've got a problem. after i rebooted several time.and now i have just            bash: /bin/ls: No such file or directory
<XATRIX> what can i do for it ?
<XATRIX> the same situation encountered in Arma2
<XATRIX> sorry
<ericus> meskarune: and ideas on what I should google for? loose inverter and what?
<XATRIX> i mean with many other commands
<meskarune> why do people keep !list
<codemonkey1337> guys, I'm having alot of trouble trying to do the vnc over ssh tunnel thing. I've been following the directions here http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/faq.html . but I keep getting this error message when I try running the command  vncviewer -encodings "copyrect tight zrle hextile" localhost:0
<codemonkey1337> Error: Can't open display:
<zykotic10> meskarune: they're looking for warez ususally
<meskarune> ericus: google for your comptuer model + fix inverter
<meskarune> codemonkey1337: you have vnc server installed on a computer?
<codemonkey1337> x11vnc, yes
<codemonkey1337> it's running inside a virtual machine
<__import__> Having an issue installing Server 11.10 on a desktop I have, right after the boot menu on the cd, the display just goes blank.
<codemonkey1337> I have ssh running too
<meskarune> codemonkey1337: I see. does the virutal machine have bridged networking enabled?
<__import__> Tried nomodeset, to no avail
<Jordan_U> !nomodeset | __import__
<ubottu> __import__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<__import__> Jordan_U, already tried that
<codemonkey1337> meskarune: Um...I...don't...know what that means, but I think so...I correctly forwared the ports from the host machine to the VM, and from the router to the host machine
<zykotic10> codemonkey1337: 1) are you starting your SSH connection with "ssh -X hostname"  2) does your client actually have an Xorg running
<codemonkey1337> 1) no, I have no idea what -x does and 2) yes it has an xorg display running
<meskarune> codemonkey1337: to connect to the virtual machine like it is a real computer on the network you need bridged networking. depending on what vm you are using, setting that up is different. you might check the wiki
<zykotic10> codemonkey1337: -X enables xorg forwarding, important for what you are doing
<__import__> Noone has any other idea as to this issue?
<codemonkey1337> meskarune: would it help if I said I can connect the vnc viwer directly using port 5900? It works if I'm not doing it over ssh
<zykotic10> codemonkey1337: FYI it's -X, -x diables x forwarding
<Zillow> meskarune, I'm using "cp -urv /root /home/zillow and it is making a directory labeled root in zillow.
<meskarune> Zillow: you shouldn't need to copy over root. just your own users files
<zykotic10> Zillow: that's what your telling it to do.
<Zillow> meskarune, I've been in root
<Zillow> zykotic10, should I use this instead? cp -urv /root/ /home/phase
<anonymous44> how do I sudo apt-get install-only <package> without it installing suggested packages?
<zykotic10> Zillow: why are you copying /root to you home?
<zykotic10> Zillow: but yes, that will copy the contents of /root
<Zillow> zykotic10, because I've been in root
<meskarune> zillow: only do cp -urv /home/phase /home/newusername
<zykotic10> Zillow: that makes no sense to me...
<ericus> meskarune: do you really think that it could be the inverter, since the screen is working good for 5-10mins?
<trism> anonymous44: suggests are not installed by default, if you mean recommends, --no-install-recommends will disable them
<ericus> could it not be some other issue?
<meskarune> ericus: its the inverter. I"m 100% sure. I've fixed computer hardware for a very long time
<anonymous44> trism: thanks
<Zillow> zykotic10, everything I want to move is in root
<meskarune> ericus: you need to use an alcohol swap to clean the wires connecting your monitor to your comptuer, and make sure nothing is loose. its easy to fix.
<Zillow> zykotic10, not / but root's home
<DexterF> hi
<meskarune> zillow: if you have a new user, but keep the same install, you will still have the same root
<zykotic10> Zillow: ya, i'm following ;) your 2nd cp with the trailing / should work then.
<ciaobello> i started the live cd ubuntu 10.04 it ask me for username and pw ... i dont know it
<DexterF> looking for a good gui tool to manage gpg keys - pointers?
<cyphase> does anyone know of a build of tomboy 1.8.3 for natty?
<meskarune> DexterF: gnome keyring?
<ericus> okay thanks meskarune. One more question, is the invertor the video cable attatched to the display?
<Chipzzz> ciaobello: sounds like you started the installation
<Dgameman1> I am willing to pay 5 dollars to anyone that successfully gets my wifi on my ubuntu computer.
<Zillow> meskarune & zykotic10, thank-you so much for your help in this but is there any reason why a directory labeled root would be being put in phase? "cp -urv /root/ /home/phase"
<meskarune> ericus: http://www.ehow.com/how_7487564_repair-monitor-inverters.html
<Kollopoppo> is it possible to have "dock gnome extension" on bottom?
<Guest42436> Hello I'm needing to fix it so windows xp boots up when I power on?
<mrdeb> no
<Kollopoppo> no?
<Chipzzz> ericus: there's a little-known, easy, positive test for a bad invertor...
<meskarune> Zillow: you copied /root to your home directory. taht is why. you don't need /root in that line. ONLY /home/phase
<meskarune> Chipzzz: I already told him to plug in another monitor. :P
<Jordan_U> Zillow: Why do you have files in /root/? Have you been logging in as root? Logging in as root is explicitly *not* supported.
<Zillow> meskarune, okay, so I only need the destination then?
<ericus> tell me about it Chipzzz
<Kollopoppo> hi
<Chipzzz> meskarune: that works, too ;-)
<Kollopoppo> I dont know, how can I start Ubuntu?
<Zillow> Jordan_U, I have it supported
<Zillow> and now I am going to unsupport it
<meskarune> Zillow: to copy from one user's home to another do this: "cp -urv /home/username /home/newusername
<Chipzzz> ericus: if you hold an ne-2, ne-51, or similar neon bulb near the high voltage leads coming out of the invertor, it will glow in the presence of high voltage
<DexterF> meskarune: can I run that from xfce/kde/kde3 as well or does it need a full gnome desktop?
<Kollopoppo> mrdeb, it is actually possible
<Chipzzz> ericus: the neon bulbs are available from Radio Shack or similar stores for less than a dollar
<Dgameman1> I am willing to pay 5 dollars to anyone that successfully gets my wifi on my ubuntu computer. Can anyone help me?
<meskarune> ericus: anyways, I would suggest looking up video or image tutorials for fixing an inverter in your monitor. :) its an easy fix to do for hardware newbies
<fb0x> Dgameman1: 10? xD
<jrib> !details | Dgameman1
<ubottu> Dgameman1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dougwiser> Dgameman1: which wifi adapter
<Dgameman1> My ubuntu computer is 10.04 LTS - 64bit
<Dgameman1> I can not connect the that computer to the internet.
<Dgameman1> I have a usb if I need to transfer files
<Dgameman1> MY Wireless USB adapter is 
<Dgameman1> Belkin
<Dgameman1> Model: F9L1001 Version 1
<FloodBot1> Dgameman1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<canis__> I just ported most of my pc parts onto another motherboard.  I was working at first, but when I put in my nvidia card, I get kicked to a terminal and can't get to gnome.  ubuntu 10.04 with upgrades.
<Chipzzz> meskarune: you are probably correct, but how can you discount the possibility of a bad gpu without testing?
<Kollopoppo> Man, who can help me?
<dougwiser> wow FloodBot3 really likes your style
<Kollopoppo> I need help
<jrib> !helpme | Kollopoppo
<ubottu> Kollopoppo: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<meskarune> Chipzzz: if he plugs in another monitor, and that monitor has fuzzy back light issues, its the gpu. :P
<Dgameman1> My ubuntu computer is 10.04 LTS - 64bit I can not connect the that computer to the internet. I have a usb if I need to transfer files MY Wireless USB adapter is  Belkin Model: F9L1001 Version 1 FCC ID: K7SF7D1101v1.
<Kollopoppo> jrib, nice command
<jrib> !wireless | Dgameman1
<ubottu> Dgameman1: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<canis__> I can't even get into failsafe x
<Dgameman1> I've done it all.
<meskarune> Chipzzz: in any case I"ve never seen gpu issues cause what his computer is doing. (he can fix the screen by moving the laptop lid, means wire issue to me)
<Chipzzz> meskarune: oh, it's fuzzy? I thought it was going out entirely after 10 mins or so... sorry, I just got here
<Dgameman1> I followed the wifidocs word for word. No errors appeared or anything. It still doesn't work.
<Kollopoppo> Dgameman1, buy new computer
<Dgameman1> Lol dont even
<Kollopoppo> Dgameman1, last solution
<meskarune> DexterF: are you trying to isntall multiple DE/WM's ?
<Chipzzz> meskarune: I have a Compaq that did that & it was the cable runnint between the case & top... it flexed at the hinge too many times & got flakey
<meskarune> Chipzzz: I told him to check the wires and use an alcohol swap to clean them. and then soder anything that is loose
<usuario_> j
<usuario_> jhjjjjjjjjj
<usuario_> jhjjjjjjjj
<DexterF> meskarune: no, I'm just on kde3/trinity and that old kgpg... well.. is rather simple and clumsy. but I just discovered "seahorse" which runs standalone and does the job rather well
<billyw0nka> hi all
<Chipzzz> meskarune: still seems like too many potential issues to call it the invertor at this point :-)
<meskarune> lol. looks like usuario_ was having vim keybinding issues. or his cat sat on the keyboard
<Chipzzz> lol
<meskarune> Chipzzz: look at teh screen shot. its the inverter :P
<Chipzzz> meskarune: got a link? I just got here.
<Guest42436> with disk utility if I mount the NTFS & unmount Ext4 will xp boot up?
<meskarune> Chipzzz: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4375930/fail.jpg
<meskarune> Chipzzz: and its fixed with some monitor wiggyling. eventually it won't light up at all. so he needs to  open the monitor and fix it. no warrenty so either do it himself or take it to someone
<canis__> What do you do when you can't get into failsafe x?  How can I delete my xorg configuration?
 * w30 's cat loves powerfull computers with lots of memory. He can amke a thousand screenshots and not lock up computer
<meskarune> canis__: you can use a live cd
<canis__> hmmmm.  System was working fine with the onboard nvidia card, now with the nvidia in there too it doesn't want to start.  Is mixing gpu vendors a bad thing?
<prower> hello everyone :> i'm using 11.10 and i'm not dual-booting so the grub bootloader screen doesn't appear by default...what button(s) do you have to press/hold to get it to appear on boot? i've seen some guides mention left-shift, others mention escape...i haven't been able to get it to work consistently unless i press both like i'm playing street fighter :>
<Chipzzz> meskarune: interesting... I haven't repaired enough of them to recognize it as a bad invertor so I'll have to take your word for it... tnx for the info :-)
<zykotic10> prower: with Grub2 HOLD shift after BIOS
<Jordan_U> prower: You should hold shift, either left or right.
<prower> zykotic10, Jordan_U: Thanks very much, I'll try that when I'm rebooting...just updating the nvidia drivers manually to the version off their site
<walid_> saut
<meskarune> Chipzzz: well, in any case, if it isn't a loose wire or the inverter, its not gonna be fixed easily. so he'll have to use an external monitor or get a new computer. :P but all the other times I ran into a montor looking like that it was the inverter. :)
<walid_> salut
<walid_> hi
<canis__> I also don't think I can disable the onboard video.
<zykotic10> prower: that' "generally" not a good idea BTW
<Jordan_U> prower: You're welcome. That said, installing nvidia drivers manually is usually a bad idea. Why do you want to do that?
<Chipzzz> meskarune: invertors & cables are pretty inexpensive, so even if it turns out to be something else, he won't have gone far wrong if he replaces them both :-)
<prower> in my case i'm installing them manually because with my card, and the versions of the official nvidia drivers that are used by default, i have a number of problems with unity...graphics corruption, occasionally freezing up the entire system and so on...with the latest drivers installed most of those bugs have been fixed
<Guest42436> lol
<Chipzzz> meskarune: that neon bulb test is excellent for something like this, though... works for spark plug wires too :-)
<Guest42436> thx all ;)
<cipher__> Is there any simple way of changing icons?
<cipher__> (installing new ones_
<cipher__> )
<prower> zykotic10, Jordan_U: ideally i wouldn't have to install them manually at all, but unfortunately canonical's one-size-fits-all approach to hardware drivers doesn't actually...fit all, so to speak :P i'd much rather be able to let dkms handle everything but if the repository drivers don't work properly for me, then i have to do it the hard way
 * kaiowas does the happy dance after successfully installing Spotify
<kaiowas> yay im learning
<Tomtiger11> What is the latest ubuntu release with arm support?
<cfhowlett> !arm>cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<waaaagh> lol-someone wants a rapsberry pi i guess
<Tomtiger11> maybe
<cfhowlett> Tomtiger11: see #ubuntu-arm
<meskarune> Tomtiger11: use arch linux arm? its awesome on rasberry pi
<Tomtiger11> cfhowlett: Is it ready to use?
<Guest42436> Me Too! =P
<cfhowlett> Tomtiger11: don't know, don't use.  see the link
<cipher__> Okay well, change icons easy or not?
<Chipzzz> cipher__: if you change the theme, often you get a new set of icons
<meskarune> cipher__: you use the theme manager to change icons
<kaiowas> I need a mission.. someone tell me something i have to try with ubuntu :).
<cipher__> ok
<meskarune> cipher__: or you can edit your gtk theme config files if you know what you are doing
<cipher__> kaiowas,  sudo rm -r / ?  (i kid, don't run that)
<meskarune> kaiowas: install and setup irssi ?
<kaiowas> ah the linux version of the format c: joke
<kaiowas> :)
<cipher__> :p
<kaiowas> so ... uhm.. what is... irssi? :)
<kaiowas> ill google it
<zykotic10> cipher__: not funny in #ubuntu, for any reason
<Chipzzz> kaiowas: i wrote a wallpaper changer in python today if you want to play with it
<engla> cipher__: that doesn't work anyway, check the man page
<cipher__> zykotic10, given the disclaimer, I would say it was tasteful.
<cipher__> then what's the fuss?
<cfhowlett> cipher__: it's always only in fun until someone does it...
<kaiowas> chipzzz: changes it randomly?
<cipher__> well they should probably know what rm does if they are running linux.
<jbbarnes> My ubuntu server is in bad shape. A rebuilt can't wait until 12.04 is released. Can I install the current 12.04 build and run an update once it is officially released?
<kaiowas> cipher__: this is day 3 with linux.. But i know what it does :)
<cfhowlett> jbbarnes: if you're comfortable with an alpha?
<Chipzzz> katnegermis: yeah, you put it in a directory with a bunch of jpg's and it randomly sets them as wallpapers
<Guest42436> Go To System?
<kaiowas> Chipzzz: sure, ill give it a go
<jbbarnes> cfhowlett: I could install the alpha, but would I be able to upgrade it to the release version later, or am I stuck in alphaland forever?
<cipher__> I remember someone told me to delete my grub entries first day i installed ubuntu, and reboot.
<cipher__> that was brutal :p
<Chipzzz> kaiowas: ok... hang on and i'll pastebin it
<zykotic10> jbbarnes: you can update to final, once it's released.  support in #ubuntu+1 though.
<cfhowlett> jbbarnes: pretty sure the best practices path would be a clean install...
<DynamicFail_2> what do I need to install to fix this: make: wget: Command not found
<test93928304> Hello all. I am trying to decide on a hypervisor to run on my Windows 7 64 bit system upon which Ubuntu 11.10 32 bit will be ran - does Ubuntu have any official guidance on which hypervisor (vmware, virtualbox, etc.) is best?
<Guest42436> how do I Go to System > Administration > StartUp-Manager ?
<zykotic10> DynamicFail_2: wget
<kaiowas> meskarune: did you mean the program from irssi.org?
<Jordan_U> DynamicFail_2: What are you actually trying to compile / install?
<meskarune> kaiowas: its an irc client. :)
<zykotic10> Guest42436: startup-manager is long gone in ubuntu land
<kaiowas> I figured :)
<DynamicFail_2> Jordan_U: I'm trying to get the uvcvideo driver installed
<Guest42436> I just did this command sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<meskarune> test93928304: it depends on what features you want. I like virtual box as its open source. but check out both
<Guest42436> in term
<kaiowas> meskarune: but i like the UI, ill give it a try.
<DynamicFail_2> Now I'm getting: File not found: /lib/modules/2.6.35+/build/.config at ./scripts/make_kconfig.pl line 33, <IN> line 4
<jbbarnes> zykotic10: Is #ubuntu+1 a separate channel for ubuntu server, or ubuntu alpha releases, or what?
<test93928304> meskarune: Thank you for you reply. I don't have any specific feature needs - but just was looking to see if there was guidance on what would be the most stable.
<Jordan_U> DynamicFail_2: Stop.
<cfhowlett> !ubuntuu+1>jbbarnes
<DynamicFail_2> Jordan_U: ?
<Chipzzz> kaiowas: here you are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/841038/
<zykotic10> jbbarnes: it's for alpha/beta stuff, server has a different channel
<kaiowas> Chipzzz: thank you
<Jordan_U> DynamicFail_2: Compiling from source is probably not the best way to get uvcvideo, and you may already have it (and compiling a kernel module from source could easily hose your system).
<DynamicFail_2> Jordan_U: I need uvcvideo, i don't have it currently
<Guest42436> how would I do step 4 Go to System > Administration > StartUp-Manager?
<Chipzzz> kaiowas: enjoy :-)
<zykotic10> Jordan_U: be aware that DynamicFail_2 is using a custom kernel already
<DynamicFail_2> Jordan_U: trying to follow: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_Obtain,_Build_and_Install_V4L-DVB_Device_Drivers
<Jordan_U> DynamicFail_2: Why are you using a custom kernel? (if zykotic10 is correct)
<cipher__> If an icon set is properly setup, can I just decompress it to /usr/share/icons?
<DynamicFail_2> Jordan_U: because I'm i'm using it on an embeded gumstix computer
<zykotic10> Jordan_U: DynamicFail_2 has already stated that on another install (with default kernel) whatever they want works
<Jordan_U> DynamicFail_2: The uvcvideo module is included by default in Ubuntu 11.10, and probably earlier. We can't really support custom kernels here.
<DynamicFail_2> I have a webcam that I'm trying to connect up to it. It worrks on my ubuntu laptop and shows up as /dev/video0, however on my gumstix it shows up /dev/usbdev2.X
<DynamicFail_2> Using 10.04
<DynamicFail_2> both running 10.04
<DynamicFail_2> I plan on using the device with vlc to stream my webcam out the network
<DynamicFail_2> obviously since I don't have a desktop enviornment i will use cvlc (headless), but until I can get my cam to show up as /dev/video0 no luck
<DynamicFail_2> been working on it for 5 hours... given I don't know very much about this kind of stuff
<cryptodira> fglrx driver install.... Fails!  amd/64 10.10 re-install after failed auto upgrade to 11.04.... solution?
<meskarune> cryptodira: you are trying to upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10 or you reinstalled ?
<CoasterMaster> is there a room for support of mkisofs?
<cryptodira> meskarune,  trying to get 10.10 working again....
<Jordan_U> CoasterMaster: What are you trying to accomplish?
<CoasterMaster> Jordan_U: curious if it will properly do dual layer discs (especially ones that require padding in order for there to be a valid layer break)
<sweetie_> hi e]vereyone.
<sweetie_> i have some DVD movies. what program do you recommend to copy them to my hard drive so that i can watch the movie without the disc? I want subtitle support and ease of copying
<sweetie_> thanks
<OerHeks> sweetie_, make an iso, and mount it, and play :-)
<sweetie_> oehoeks
<sweetie_> OerHeks: do i need a program to make an iso?
<OerHeks> sweetie_, brasero can do that, or K3B
<sweetie_> OerHeks: if i don't need a program/application to make an ISO, how do i make an iso?
<log> SwedeMike: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs
<log> er
<sweetie_> ok
<log> sweetie_: &
<log> Sorry SwedeMike. :P
<kaiowas> Is there a fast way to install GLIB in Ubuntu?
<meskarune> cryptodira: so what exactelly happened to break your system? :)
<kaiowas> in fast i mean... automatic?
<sweetie_> log: OerHeks i have Brasero on my compturer
<sweetie_> which do i choose: make data project?  make video project? Disc copy? Burn image?
<LjL> kaiowas: libraries get installed automatically when you install programs that need them.
<sweetie_> OerHeks: log : pls read above
<jrib> kaiowas: glib is probably installed by default
<LjL> kaiowas: if you need to install it manually for some reason, though, you can use apt-get just like normal.
<EtgarDizz> hi all!
<sweetie_> log: OerHeks so i don't need dvd::rip or something like that?
<OerHeks> sweetie_, disc copy, and save it somewhere like ~/Video
<OerHeks> sweetie_, or follow the url from log
<zykotic10> jrib: s/probably//
<kaiowas> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.6.0... no
<jrib> kaiowas: what are you trying to accomplish?
<kaiowas> installing irssi.. :P
<jrib> kaiowas: then see LjL's advice: irssi is in the repositories :)
<kaiowas> i did a ./configure
<sweetie_> OerHeks, log : I'm on the link, but there's no mention of brasero
<meskarune> sweetie_: I would use handbreak to rip teh video to mkv (it has great subtitle support) iso files are huge so its better to rip to mkv or avi
<jrib> kaiowas: you know how to use apt-get?
<kaiowas> I will after i google it
<EtgarDizz> I've been searching for a solution and can't find one - I want a mount point to appear in "Computer", but not on the desktop
<jrib> !software > kaiowas
<ubottu> kaiowas, please see my private message
<LjL> kaiowas: i have no idea why you're trying to compile irssi from source, but if you're set on doing that, then you need the dev package for the library, not just the library. in this specific case, the package is libglib2.0-dev
<sweetie_> meskarune: but i want subtitle support AND all the extra scenes on the DVD
<Timmy> hi,where can i get download additional applications of ubuntu on a disc? im not on a fast connection and i need them to be on a disc, like additional discs of debian
<LjL> kaiowas: "sudo apt-get install irssi" will get irssi installed with no need for doing any of that.
<kaiowas> Thank you
<meskarune> sweetie_: you can rip the extra scenes to avi files as well. and handbrake has support for adding subtitles. read a tutorial on handbrake. unless you have a million gigs of space to waste on your computer. :P
<kaiowas> And i dont know either why i do it, im just fooling around
<sweetie_> meskarune: if i rip DVD, that means I just get the movie without the extras, right?
<zykotic10> Timmy: ubuntu doesn't have that option really.  You could use aptoncd if you can download from another ubuntu machine.
<sweetie_> meskarune: i have 71.7 GB free
<EtgarDizz> anyone have any idea how to do this?
<cryptodira> aticonfig --initial=check reports: No fglrx section .... yet, synaptic shows fglrx as installed....however the driver cannot be activated.... amd/64 10.10
<meskarune> sweetie_: no. you can rip all the video from the dvd to avi or mkv files and watch them. you won't have teh dvd menu though.
<meskarune> sweetie_: so you can rip all the extras you want.
<Timmy> zykotic10: what's that?
<sweetie_> and I want to copy 20 DVDs for just a few days
<zykotic10> Timmy: it creates a cd from teh installed programs on the other computer
<sweetie_> meskarune: will i have the subtitel support, though?
<meskarune> sweetie_: you NEED to rip to video files then. otherwise you'll use up all your disk space. one DVD = 8 GB
<Timmy> that's good zykotic10
<meskarune> sweetie_: yeah, look up a handbreak tutorial to learn how to rip dvd's with subtitles to mkv formate
<EtgarDizz> anyone know how to make a mount point appear in "Computer" (nautilus), but not on desktop?...
<meskarune> sweetie_: you will need dvd css drivers to rip dvd's with security on them
<meskarune> EtgarDizz: edit your fstab its in /etc/fstab
<zykotic10> sweetie_: if you really want the whole dvd you could use something like "cat /dev/dvd > Movie.iso" then play that ISO (includes everything)
<meskarune> zykotic10: he only has 70 GB and wants to rip 20 dvds. so saving the iso files won't work. :P
<EtgarDizz> meskarune: I've tried this, my mount are in listed there. they are in /mnt (not in /media) and don't appear in "Computer". any idea how to put them there?
<meskarune> EtgarDizz: change your mount point in fstab
<alex13231> hello
<zykotic10> EtgarDizz: i don't think anything mounted from fstab will show up in nautilus' computer/desktop/etc.
<sweetie_> OerHeks, log  zykotic10, meskarune: Thank you 4!
<EtgarDizz> meskarune: change it to what? currently it's /dev/sda4  /mnt/part1
<sweetie_> bye for now
<meskarune> EtgarDizz: /dev/sda4 /media/part1
<alex13231> could someone give me a link for an ubuntu with kernel 3.2 plss
<alex13231> pls
<EtgarDizz> zykotic10: I know that if I mount something in fstab under /media, it will show up in BOTH desktop and Computer
<meskarune> alex13231: why do you need the 3.2 kernel?  is there a real reason for you to need it?
<danileigh79> anybody know if there is an app to open up facebook in terminal? acebook doesn't work n elinks or links2
<alex13231> yes
<zykotic10> EtgarDizz: i don't "think" it will show up anyway you do it.
<alex13231> because that kernel has a fixed bug
<alex13231> that the previous wasn't fixed
<EtgarDizz> meskarune: if I do that, the mount appears on desktop also.. I want it to be only in "Computer"
<alex13231> it is the bug the llano cpus
<meskarune> alex13231: then you should install debian testing. ubuntu currently doesn't have the 3.2 kenel. or try out arch linux
<yvj> hey i have ubuntu 11.10 and want to install HUD.. can anyone tell me how to go about it?
<alex13231> arch linux doesn't have a gui...
<alex13231> at install
<meskarune> EtgarDizz: then change your desktop icon settings so its not on teh desktop
<zykotic10> alex13231: don't install Debian Testing, it's not for general consumption
<alex13231> it is hard to install..
<alex13231> ok
<meskarune> alex13231: yeah, but you can install your own GUI, just follow the wiki
<log> alex13231: Ubuntu 12.04 Alpha 2 has the 3.2 kernel.
<alex13231> ohhh
<meskarune> alex13231: or try out linux mint debian edition
<meskarune> alex13231: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners'_Guide
<alex13231> is ubuntu 12.04 an alpha rc?
<meskarune> alex13231: I"m running the 3.2 kernel right now with fluxbox. but you can install gnome or kde or anything else too
<EtgarDizz> meskarune, zykotic10: the point is I want to keep the functionality for USBs etc - when I plug them in, they automatically mount to /media and show up BOTH desktop and Computer. but for my partisions, I want them to be ONLY in Computer - that's why I didn't mount them in /media... any ideas how to do this???
<alex13231> im on windows right now
<meskarune> alex13231: don't use ubuntu alpha unless you want to deal with bugs. :P
<alex13231> ok...
<zykotic10> EtgarDizz: i'm no help.  good luck.
<meskarune> EtgarDizz: mount them in another place, like your user's home folder. /home/username/media
<alex13231> so how im gonna get iso with kernel 3.2 preinstalled?
<alex13231> is this possible?
<meskarune> alex13231: you have to install debian testing or arch linux. you can't do it in ubuntu
<alex13231> ok
<meskarune> alex13231: look up linux mint debian
<EtgarDizz> meskarune: if I mount a partition in /home/username/media, it will show up in Computer?
<zykotic10> alex13231: LMDE is very buggy, with a super small development community, and even smaller support options (but do what you want)
<EtgarDizz> and not show up on desktop?
<meskarune> EtgarDizz: after mounting in your user's home, do a system link to /computer
<meskarune> EtgarDizz: after you system link, it will show up in computer
<alex13231> i want a OS that i can escape from windows
<alex13231> i want to leave back windows
<Guest62468> this is just a sham as well
<meskarune> alex13231: look into rolling release linux OS
<alex13231> the only game that i play those days is LoL
<Lint> alex13231, is kernel 3.2. a necessary condition for escaping windows?
<alex13231> yes
<meskarune> lint: he has hardware issues that the new kernel fixes
<EtgarDizz> meskarune: sorry - what is /computer?
<urullika> hola
<meskarune> alex13231: rolling release lets you have better support for new software
<meskarune> EtgarDizz: you are the one who keeps refering to a directory named computer. :P
<meskarune> alex13231: I mean new hardware
<Lint> at the price of 700MB updates each two weeks
<meskarune> anwyays, I got to go. getting off work.
<meskarune> bai
<Lint> meskarune, he means computer://
<EtgarDizz> meskarune: miscommunication :) I mean "Computer" in mautilus (computer:///)
<zykotic10> alex13231: not to mention, rolling releases mean untested/buggy software
<meskarune> zykotic10: no, it means its rolling release. in arch linux they have a stable and testing version. both are rolling release
<meskarune> zykotic10: its the same for debian
<zykotic10> meskarune: not to mention, rolling releases mean untested/buggy software
<meskarune> NO it doesn't
<EDG> EDG
<meskarune> you have obviously not used a rolling release distribution before zykotic10
<zykotic10> meskarune: actually, i ran gentoo for years.  with untested/buggy software </OT>
<nate_h> is there a quick method for creating my own deb package repo?
<meskarune> rolling release is just an update model. thats it.
<meskarune> zykotic10: gentoo is not arch linux or debian
<MoleMan> What is the best command to copy a large amount of data AND MOST IMPORTANTLY, NOT MODIFY PERMISSIONS/OWNERS? rsync, cpio or standard cp -p
<zykotic10> !checkinstall | nate_h
<ubottu> nate_h: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<meskarune> MoleMan: I'd use rsync
<zykotic10> nate_h: that's does NOT create DEBs you should be distributing though
<meskarune> anwyays, I got to go. see ya'll
<Lint> zykotic10, I doubt he meant this
<EDG> Just trying this out, I'm rather new to this.
<nate_h> no no, i have debs already
<Lint> zykotic10, he wants loccal mirror
<nate_h> i just need to generate the metadata for the files
<nate_h> ie gem has gem generate_index ,etc
<zykotic10> nate_h: oh sorry you might want to check out apt-cacher (or apt-cacher-ng) for a local mirror (if you have multiple machines/VMs)
<EtgarDizz> meskarune, Lint, any ideas on how to do this?
<MoleMan> meskarune: will rsync definately not modify the owners etc? I've just moved my entire system to an LVM and booted it to find everything is owned by root... not happy :(
<nate_h> just need to create a new repo to test some debs
<nate_h> i guess dpkg-scanpackages
<log> alex13231: I've been using 12.04, and it's really not that buggy. If you really need 3.2, then I'd say to go for it.
<zykotic10> MoleMan: "man rsync" i believe you need a "-a" switch
<alex13231> Would LoL rune fine with the alpha rc?
<alex13231> run*
<log> alex13231: No idea.
<alex13231> k
<craigbass1976> Can someone yell at me?  I'm seeing if tint2 makes xchat light up on the taskbar
<MoleMan> craigbass1976: LIKE THIS?
<craigbass1976> MoleMan, Awww,  I'd just come back to check.  Do it again in a couple seconds.
<MoleMan> craigbass1976: LIKE THIS?
<craigbass1976> MoleMan, Yes.  YAY!
<X-tonic> How do I turn my ubuntu machine into a SOCKS5 proxy?
<X-tonic> or should I use ubuntu-server for this
<MoleMan> craigbass1976: :) You're welcome... although thats how I felt this afternoon when I got my system to boot from LVM, although I then found a massive issue... I hope you have better luck :)
<craigbass1976> MoleMan, I've been giving GNOME3 a whirl since before Christmas (in Fedora) and Unity since last week (a Precise build) and I just can't deal with no taskbar.  One annoyance was when someone asked me a question or responded, I'd never know until I wen tback
<afd> hi guys
<afd> transmission is giving me a File name too long error and I can't shorten the filename and choosing not to download that file as part of the torrent spits out the same error and stops any other file in the torrent downloading... any ideas?
<AbDeL> .
<MoleMan> afd: #transmission
<afd> MoleMan: thanks ;)
<zykotic10> afd: are you downloading to a FAT/NTFS partition?
 * MoleMan Facepalm. #Realises he has just given himself a several hour delay in getting his system running again#
<RoboTeddy> if I need a newer version of libcairo-dev than is provided by lucid, should I use apt pinning or go for a non-LTS release?
<cipher__> speaking of cario..
<cipher__> I am running xcompmgr with cairo-dock, xcomp is drawing shadows around cairo, and i cannot click in the shaded region? http://i39.tinypic.com/2e3omzl.png
<R33p3r> heo
<milothebuthar> E: Unable to locate package skype
<milothebuthar>  !!! Why?!?!
<cipher__> milothebuthar, just download the .deb file from skype's site. then double click to install
<cfhowlett> milothebuthar: check your software sources repo settings
<ariel__> does anybody know why banshee isnt nameing my albums
<_skpl> ariel__, no
<ariel__> is it reading your albums properly
<_skpl> ariel__, i dont use banshee
<_skpl> i dunno why.
<ariel__> so you use rythymbox?
<Canadian1296> I can't change the motd because it defaults back at the next login. How do I make it perminant?
<zykotic10> Canadian1296: it appears motd.tail is copied over motd, perhaps try edit that file instead
<Canadian1296> zykotic10: There is no motd.tail in /etc
<zykotic10> Canadian1296: humm, in that case, just disregard my statement above ;)
<Canadian1296> zykotic10: So how can I do it then?
<Chipzzz> Canadian1296: Canadian1296 I think it actually does a "tail /etc/motd"
<zykotic10> Chipzzz: no i did mean motd.tail, it's present on debian and older ubuntus
<Canadian1296> Chipzzz zykotic10: It is motd.tail on older distro's of Ubuntu, but  am on 11.10. Any ideas?
<Chipzzz> zykotic10: where is it?
<trism> Canadian1296: the motd is updated by the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/
<zykotic10> Canadian1296: nope sorry
<Canadian1296> trism: Okay I'll take a look
<trism> Canadian1296: you can always add /etc/motd.tail if you want it (I'm not sure what you are trying to do) 99-footer adds it
<WhiteEye> Hiiii fellows!
<WhiteEye> I got a question about ssh. some one here who can answear ?
<Canadian1296> WhiteEye: Ask away
<Canadian1296> trism: I found the scripts, so I'll let you know what I find. Thanks :)
<EvilResistance> !ask | WhiteEye
<ubottu> WhiteEye: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sensiva> Hello, Is it safe to install wordpress from zip rather than from repos?
<WhiteEye> I need to generate an ssh key and stick id_dsa and id_dsa.pub in resources/ but I already have generated an ssh key for my backtrack ubuntu linux op
<Chipzzz> Sensiva: probably safer
<Canadian1296> Sensiva: If you get the zip (i think its a tar archive actually) then yes
<zykotic10> Sensiva: be aware you'd have to manually track any security update with wordpress if you manually install
<Riccardo> salve a tutti
<Canadian1296> Sensiva Chipzzz: I agree. Probably safer from an archive
<zykotic10> !it | Riccardo
<ubottu> Riccardo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Sensiva> Now I am confused, which is safer? official release or the repos release?
<Chipzzz> whichever is newer & has the latest security patches
<cipher__>   Sensiva official
<Canadian1296> WhiteEye: What are you trying to do exactly? To ssh into the box just use "ssh user@ipaddress"
<Sensiva> zykotic10 do you mean automatical updateS?
<cipher__> Couldn't the newer ones potentially have more overlooked bugs?
<zykotic10> Sensiva: i recommend you use the ubuntu repo version, but do whatever you want.
<Canadian1296> Sensiva: The archive from Wordpress.org is safest. But there is nothing wrong with using a repo, and it's a lot easier to update
<WhiteEye> Canadian1296: No, I need to put thoose two "keys" into a folder
<Chipzzz> cipher__: with any luck, they eliminate bugs as they go along ;-)
<Riccardo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Sensiva> Canadian1296 how is this true? isn't ubuntu repos continuously patched for security?
<zykotic10> Sensiva: yes it is
<Canadian1296> WhiteEye: Ubuntu should generate any nessesary keys the first time you ssh in. Are you doing anything out of the ordinary?
<Sensiva> now he is saying the official release from wordpress.org is safest :D
<Canadian1296> Sensiva: Yes it is. Go with the repo. It's your best bet cause you can update with your package manager.
<zykotic10> Sensiva: yes it is (re: isn't ubuntu repos continuously patched for security)
<din> i have mistakenly upgraded to nfs 4. is it possible to downgrade to nfs version 3?
<WhiteEye> Canadian1296: yes. im editing a script so it fits my settings and I need to generate thoose keys and put them in the folder
<Sensiva> Thank you all
<Canadian1296> Sensiva: I am saying the archive is probably safest, but there is nothing wrong with the repo. Use the repo.
<Sensiva> Canadian1296 the repo version is old, and the skin I like needs 3.2+ while the version in the repos is 2.9.2 for lucid and 3.0.2 for oneiric
<Canadian1296> WhiteEye: Are you having trouble generating the keys, or getting them in the folder?
<Canadian1296> Sensiva: Then use the tar archive from wordpress.org
<WhiteEye> well. I`d say both. hehe
<WhiteEye> I thought I could use sshd:generate
<WhiteEye> or something
<Aelingil> What is the terminal command to view what video drivers are currently being used? i've managed to lose my cheat sheet. :(
<Chipzzz> Aelingil: lsmod
#ubuntu 2012-02-14
<zykotic10> Aelingil: "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" or "lspci -vnvn" and find the VGA section, then kernel driver in use line
<Canadian1296> WhiteEye: Well I have no idea how to generate the ssh keys, but I'm sure someone else here could help you. Once they are generated, (if it isn't possible to generate them into the folder), just use "mv currentlocation newlocation" in your shell script (Ex. mv /home/whiteye/keys /home/targetfolder/keys)
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu oneiric. When I try to playback a youtube video in chrome/chromium I can hear audio but only see a green video window. Any idea whether some codec is missing?
<zykotic10> Aelingil: there is also an lshw with a particular switch that will show it easily (sorry i don't use lshw so don't know specific switch required)
<Nach0z> zykotic10: pipe to grep is the easiest way to do it
<zykotic10> Nach0z: if you know specifically what you're looking for sure
<Riccardo> hello
<zykotic10> Riccardo: do you have an ubuntu support question?  if so, please ask away.
<Riccardo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vlt> I installed the pkg “chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra”.
<Nach0z> zykotic10: sorry misread the conversation, thought you were asking the questions, my bad XD
<cipher__> Does anyone know what package contains 'libdlfaker.so' and 'librrfaker.so'?
<Chipzzz> zykotic10: you're thinking of "lshw -class video", but it doesn't show drivers
<Riccardo> joined hubuntu
<Riccardo> ji
<zykotic10> Chipzzz: umm, sorry my bad then.
<zykotic10> Chipzzz: thanks
<Riccardo> joined #hubuntu
<cipher__> !english Riccardo
<Chipzzz> zykotic10: :-)
<cipher__> err, i thought that was the command.
<zykotic10> cipher__: you need a | after the factoid and before the nick
<Riccardo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotic10> Riccardo: no warez here
<cipher__> !english |Riccardo|
<ubottu> Riccardo|: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sdb2> I was doing an rsync from one hard drive to another using the ubuntu livecd and it says it copied finally but the directory I copied to is empty
<cipher__> cool
<cipher__> :P
<spitzi> Hi fatties. I've resized the Win7 partition on my other harddisk. The grub menu appears as before, but now the Win7 entry in the grub menu points to a wrong location. How can I fix this ? Thansk
<zykotic10> cipher__: you don't need the | after the nick, only before.  You can use > to send them privately
<cipher__> !douchery|spitzi
<zykotic10> !english > cipher__ like this ;)
<ubottu> cipher__, please see my private message
<sdb2> is there a command you need to do to commit the changes to disk or something?
<spitzi> Is it because I called you fatties ?
<Chipzzz> lol
<Nach0z> spitzi: probably so.
<cipher__> yes
<zykotic10> sdb2: sync but that's usually not required
<Nach0z> spitzi: do sudo update-grub or sudo update-grub2
<spitzi> But I meant it as a term of endearment :-|
<spitzi> Nach0z - will try, hold on ...
<sdb2> zykotic10: I see what happened. there was a space in the directory I copied to so it truncated "Disk Backups" to "Disk"
<cipher__> This is not a forum for you to exercise your sadist tendencies spitzi.
<Nach0z> which one you use depends on if you use grub2 or grub legacy, I'm assuming you use the default so it should be update-grub2
<zykotic10> sdb2: spaces can be a pain "do you know" how/ to/ deal/ with/ them?
<sdb2> zykotic10: isn't it "\ " ? I just tab-completed from terminal and this is what happened :(
<spitzi> Nach0z, I too assume that I use grub2. But if it turns out I actually use grub, will update-grub2 screw the grub menu ?
 * zykotic10 FAILS with / \ test
<zykotic10> sdb2: you are correct
<sdb2> zykotic10: doesn't seem to matter which is correct anyway lol..
<Nach0z> spitzi: no
<zykotic10> sdb2: / means a directory, big difference
<Nach0z> spitzi: just try each, won't affect anything if you use the wrong one
<sdb2> zykotic10: right I get that but even though \ is correct, rsync ignored it anyway
<Chipzzz> sdb2: no problem, really, just rename the directory
<spitzi> Nach0z, ok, done. Do something else before reboot ?
<Nach0z> spitzi: nope. just reboot. you can check the location of your windows partition in your /boot/grub/grub.cfg against the location in fdisk -l though
<sdb2> Chipzzz: yeah thankfully it looks like everything copied to that folder instead.  but rsync told me there were errors and I want to know what they were. I guess I should run it again and see what it tries to transfer incrementally?
<ZTZ> i have not been on here in a while now is there still karaoke music on mirc
<spitzi> I'm more concerned that the grub-update didn't output Windows 7 as one of the options in the terminal.
<spitzi> (and neither did grub-update2)
<Chipzzz> sdb2: that's probably a good idea... did you remember to copy recursively and to do the hidden files?
<zykotic10> sdb2: lost+found is a common issue for rsync (use --exclude) to prevent
<Nach0z> spitzi: it's update-grub and update-grub2, not grub-update >_>
<Nach0z> gotta go for now thogh.
<sdb2> Chipzzz: I used -aP which implies recursion.. not sure about hidden files
<spitzi> Nach0z, yeah, meant the other way around.
<spitzi> Ok, I'll reboot. Thanks and possibly BRB.
<sdb2> zykotic10: it's copying from an ntfs drive so I don't think there is lost+found
<zykotic10> sdb2: that's correct, only on gnu/linux filesystems
<zamiel> echo test
<zamiel> can i get an echo?
<sdb2> in the future, is there a better way of getting a disk image for recovery purposes?
<shlevy> Which syslog daemon is most supported?
<kfizz> I've written a python script and can't get a custom keyboard shortcut to run it. Using gnome-classic. I've tried it through the system settings and through compiz. I've edited /apps/metacity/ in gconf-editor. I've tried wrapping the python script in a bash script. I've tried about everything I can think of and I can't get it to work. Any have any ideas?
<Chipzzz> sdb2: looks like it does the hidden files by default... maybe the errors were links, though...
<zykotic10> kfizz: does your script require a terminal?  "gnome-terminal -e /path/to/script"
<liberal> test ##nappit
<liberal> oops
<kfizz> zykotic10, that doesn't work, either. I can run the command directly through the Run Application dialog box.
<sdb2> Chipzzz: one of the errors is Permission denied (13) trying to copy some mp3s over
<zykotic10> kfizz: sorry, i don't have any other suggestions.  Good luck.
<kfizz> Thanks.
<mortal1> With this upcoming LTS release, if I don't like unity, is there anything wrong with just installing xubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu?  Or should I just install xbuntu directly?
<UnknownFrequency> you can install the old-fashion gnome directly
<alex54321> ?
<zykotic10> mortal1: so long as you don't mind extra applications, i'd just install the xubuntu-desktop package myself (for try installing xfce from repo without the *-desktop package)
<alex54321> hello
<alex54321> i installed 12.04
<zykotic10> alex54321: support in #ubuntu+1
<Lint> UnknownFrequency, yes, youcan install gnome3 shell directly
<alex54321> how can add repositories for amd radeons
<alex54321> for having driver updates
<Chipzzz> sdb2: that's interesting... I see that the -a implies recursion but also -H (no hard linked files)
<zykotic10> alex54321: support in #ubuntu+1
<h4ckm3th32nd> Hello
<sdb2> Chipzzz: it looks like there were only a couple folders it couldn't transfer.. I've been trying to get this back up and running for the past couple days so I think I'll just take the risk I can't get those ones back
<h4ckm3th32nd> I want to add a command at startup before networkmanager kicks in. I was looking at the rc and rc.local can I just add a shell script in one of those? I guess I am looking for the "Right way to do it"
<mortal1> Really looking forward to the 'hud' feature, but I have an embedded graphics card on my laptop, so I might wind up with xfce, or unity 2d
<Chipzzz> sdb2: can you back up those directories separately and worry about it another time?
<ariel__> does anybody know if ubuntu 11.10 fixed the metadata problem
<cfhowlett> mortal1: I've also got integrated gpu on my dell 1545.  Just installed 11.10 in virtualbox and it ran with 3d effects...
<ariel__> from banshee
<h4ckm3th32nd> Could I make a "starup" folder and change init to run the scripts therein?
<sdb2> trying to do a regular copy says "Error splicing file: Permission denied" O_o
<Chipzzz> sdb2: wierd :-(
<sdb2> google says it's a windows encrypted file.. odd but possible
<sdb2> ok whatever, thanks for your help.. everything else seems to be in order
<Jon--> Anyone know how to query the % of a running apt-get install using ssh? I didn't run it in screen.
<prawdnim> hello... a recent recommended update (something about headers and maybe a new kernel) has rendered my system unable to log in. i come to the graphical login screen, enter my correct credentials and it cycles be right back to the login prompt. dropping to a terminal shell i am able to log in. once i do, keyctl_search complains that my private /home key cannot be found, and tells me to use the interactive ecryptfs. i am able to mount my ecryptfs directory manually
<prawdnim> *cycles me
<Chipzzz> sdb2: i don't know why that wouldn't copy just because of encryption... but you never know with windows :/... anyway, good luck with the rest of the project :-)
<johnnyB> hello guy, i need a hand here. I accidentaly formated the wrong drive using "sudo mkfs.ext3 -n 'Label' -I /dev/sdb2" command. I am idiot but i want my data back, what do i do? Thanks
<zykotic10> johnnyB: check out testdisk (i've also heard people recommend ddrescue) both are in default repo
<Chipzzz> johnnyB: there's also this: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<johnnyB> zykotic10: thanks, i´ĺl see what i can do with it
<Canadian1296> What's the best low interaction honeypot for Ubuntu (I'm running it on a virtual machine. No harm done if it actually gets hacked.)
<ch33z> run maple syrup on it
<Canadian1296> ch33z: I'm assuming its a Canadian reference… :P
<Canadian1296> Any serious suggestions?
<Canadian1296> I've tried Kippo but I can never get it working. All ssh connections to port 2222 (kippo) work, but it rejects every password I give it.
<jschall> What's the safest way to install the latest nvidia beta (295.17)?
<nardev> hello, how can i list files and see if some hidden bits are set?
<zykotic10> nardev: "ls -a" should show all files.  GNU/Linux hidden files start with a . like .hidden
<nardev> zykotic10, i need to see hidden bits and to see if stickey bit is set?
<zykotic10> nardev: oh sorry "ls -l" then
<philipballew> if i am in a ubuntu live usb would fdisk -l show me the partitions on the internal hd?
<zykotic10> philipballew: "sudo fdisk -l" to see anything
<hyp3> I've created a distro that handles windows apps AND linux apps
<hyp3> no more messing around with wine
<hyp3> I'm calling it ultrabuntu
<zykotic10> !ot | hyp3
<ubottu> hyp3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hyp3> http://ultrabuntu.on.nimp.org/
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<Canadian1296> Lol hyp3 got kicked :P
<Guest59982> hey guys, how stable is the latest build of 12.04 alpha2?  Anyone running it?
<Guest59982> Also, is there a 11.04 "up to date" CD image to download?
<cfhowlett> Guest59982: most of us are not - you should ask #ubuntu+1
<Guest59982> cfhowlett, thanks for the heads up!
<dullfire> I recently installed Ubuntu 11.10 and have a limited experince with it; but I have some general questions
<cfhowlett> !ask|dullfire:
<ubottu> dullfire:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ihazerror> hi I just installed ant and when I run it I get this: Buildfile: build.xml does not exist! Build failed  help?
<joum> hello all!
<Rurd2di> hi
<cfhowlett> joum: greetings
<joum> can ayn1 help me with a wifi problem?
<dullfire> ok sorry; first off;  Firefox was(but  isn't since I restarted) going dark everytime I right clicked on a link, then it would light up again, but it seemed to be working otherwise, so I couldnt open links in new tabs any ideas what might have caused this?
<nardev> zykotic10, it was lsattr and chattr
<Canadian1296> !ask joum
<Canadian1296> !ask | joum
<ubottu> joum: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Canadian1296> oops :P
<zykotic10> nardev: interesting, i've never used either of those commands.  Thanks!
<joum> it started today... i had wifi working properly and then when i booted ubuntu today, my SSID won't show... the wifi is enabled and showing other networks but not mine
<joum> sorry for the lack of irc netiquette, havent used this in a long time
<nardev> :) zykotic10 rarely used but VERY important for ext3 and ext4  i forgot about that
<Rurd2di> joum: its your network at fault not ubuntu
<Canadian1296> joum: It's fine :) and is your wifi working for any other devices? It might be your wifi, since Ubuntu picks up other networks
<zykotic10> joum: i agree with Rurd2di, if you see other network - ubuntu would be working.  Try restarting your router perhaps?
<joum> Rurd2di & Canadian1296: i dont think it is... i restarted the router, tried both proprietary and native drivers, tried turning off the ssecurity of the wifi network to see if it showed and still no resolution
<joum> i can see other ssids of other routers of the same type, but mine doenst show no matter what i do
<Rurd2di> joum: can u connect to another wifi pint?
<Rurd2di> *point
<joum> yup
<cfhowlett> joum: is your SSID hidden?
<joum> nope
<Rurd2di> maybe your wifi is dead on your router
<Rurd2di> is wifi light on on the router>
<Rurd2di> *?
<joum> nope... im connect with both my xp install and my mobile phone
<Demonstrate> Does anyone know why ubuntu might be automatically disconnecting my network?? no, it's not my router.
<joum> *connected
<shellcode84> if is not your router
<dullfire> is it an N access point?
<shellcode84> your cable modem than
<Demonstrate> it's all of them.
<Demonstrate> and its not my router and its not my modem.
<Demonstrate> it's UBUNTU.
<joum> yes, its Ndraft... but i already tried to change it to older versions like 802b/G with no sucess
<dullfire> do you know what kind of card is in your ubuntu box?
<dullfire> oh ok
<kfizz> I've written a python script and can't get a custom keyboard shortcut to run it. Using gnome-classic. I've tried it through the system settings and through compiz. I've edited /apps/metacity/ in gconf-editor. I've tried wrapping the python script in a bash script. I've tried about everything I can think of and I can't get it to work. Any have any ideas?
<din> anyone ever had to downgrade nfs?
<shellcode84> what makes u think
<shellcode84> is ubuntu
<joum> its a laptop... i know there is a way i can tell you guys the model/make with a bash command... which one is it?
<Demonstrate> Shellcode: because it's working fine on windows..
<ihazerror> guys i need some help building some source code. Please help?
<cfhowlett> ihazerror: not really that kind of channel here.  try #ubuntu-devel
<CT1> joum:  lspci | grep Network
<shellcode84> o really
<shellcode84> i see
<Demonstrate> Yea Im thinking ubuntu tries to automatically load more drivers, and some just don't work.. and I need to disable/reenable it for it to work.
<ihazerror> cfhowlett: i need to use a program named ant and I have no idea about anything in ubuntu. i need to run a program
<joum> its a broadcom thingy.... how do i copy/paste from terminal?
<dullfire> not sure if its a good idea; but have you tried say booting of a ubuntu live CD or usb stick?
<cfhowlett> ihazerror: wait one plz
<shellcode84> yea could be that too
<ihazerror> ok
<shellcode84> put more shyt when it updates lol
<joum> Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<Demonstrate> but now Im not sure what drivers to blacklist, if any..
<CT1> joum:  highlight it, then use Ctrl+Shift+c then paste
<joum> got it ;)
<Demonstrate> Also; Does anyone know a good Alt-tab alternative? the one on Ubuntu Classic is a little laggy..
<joum> btw, already tried to delete the saved config for my ssid
<Demonstrate> Joum you wouldn't happen to be experiancing disconnects would you..?
<joum> and creating a new "hidden SSID" thingy... still no success... just hangs theere indefinetley
<ch33z> how do i disable the gui on ubuntu?
<ch33z> l9
<ch33z> ;0
<Demonstrate> CH33z?
<ch33z> service gdm stop?
<ch33z> yes?
<joum> @demonstrate: i would have to connect first :D
<cfhowlett> ihazerror: the program site should provide installation instructions
<FloodBot1> ch33z: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotic10> !text | ch33z
<ubottu> ch33z: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Demonstrate> why you wanting to stop,and ok Joam diffrent problem than mine ;D
<zykotic10> ch33z: gdm is used in pre 11.10 versions, lightdm after that
<mivulf> super or meta - which name is more unix-way?
<ch33z> ah
<mivulf> *im talking about Windows-key
<ch33z> so in the terminal
<ch33z> i type text?
<cfhowlett> joum: same wifi card - I compiled the sta liunx wifi driver from the broadcom site.  no problems since.
<ch33z> im on a ubuntu server 11
<zykotic10> ch33z: no, read the link
<Demonstrate> CH33z. no
<joum> @demonstrate: althoughg, i had a similar problem in an old instalation of ubuntu, i Guess it was 8.XX... solved it uninstalling network manager eand substituting with wicd
<Demonstrate> during boot cheez
<ch33z> but, i want to disable the gui for a second
<Mixmasterxp> for eg. I have to run `coffee -w -c /myProject` and `node server.js`. Each of these are programs which are executed and stay executed until I press ctrl-c to stop it
<ihazerror> cfhowlett: i got it from the software center but everytime i cd to the directory that needs to be built I get : build.xml does not exist
<ch33z> o thanks1
<Mixmasterxp> and require 2 terminals opened
<Demonstrate> Joum, Alright Ill read around for wicd
<joum> it happend on a eduroam network (its for colleges around europe)... your college credentials should work no matter where you were, if connected to an eduroam
<joum> @demonstrate, hope it helps :)
<Demonstrate> It's sadly my home network simple/disable/reenable fixes it
<Demonstrate> but thats annoying lol.
<cfhowlett> ihazerror: seems to be searching for a missing component.  Suggest you run apt-get update apt-get upgrades and re-try your install.
<joum> @demonstrate: its worth a try nonetheless
<dk85> could anyone tell me why my phpadmin databases aren't showing up on localhost
<zacarias> how do you make a pastebin? I can't remember
<zykotic10> !paste > zacarias
<ubottu> zacarias, please see my private message
<joum> anyway, does anyone have any ideas regarding my question?
<ch33z> ah duing boot?
<ch33z> jeez
<cfhowlett> joum: same wifi card - I compiled the sta liunx wifi driver from the broadcom site.  no problems since.
<joum> @cfhowlett: can u please elaborate? im new to the lingo... :S
<zykotic10> ch33z: stop gdm/lightdm if you just need a temporary non-X environment.  i don't know why you have a GUI on a server though...
<karl> hi all how we all doing today
<Demonstrate> Does anyone know anything about installing Nvidia's Drivers from their website from a (.run) ?and im upgrading from propriatary 173' can anyone explain to me the neccesary steps??
<zykotic10> Demonstrate: bad idea, but good luck (i'm no help).
<cfhowlett> joum: you said it's a broadcom 4313 wifi card.  I suggest you get the Broadcom STA Linux driver from http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php , and follow the directions to compile and activate
<Demonstrate> Zykotic10: the 173 drivers lag Docky.
<Guest15017> yep
<joum> @cfhowlett: thanks!
<cfhowlett> joum: good luck
<zykotic10> !tab > Demonstrate tab is handy in irc
<ubottu> zykotic10: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotic10> !tab > Demonstrate
<ubottu> Demonstrate, please see my private message
<ch33z> zykotic10 i have it on the server cuz i want to do basic stuff
<ch33z> zykotic10 i am just tryin go tget my html files hosted on a web server here and i have static ips
<ch33z> so yea zykotic10
<Sph3r3> hey ya'll - speaking of video drivers, I just installed ubuntu and love it.  wondering if it will do previews like OSX or Win7 with alt-tab if I upgrade from nvidias 173
<zacarias> when trying to run gnome-tweak-tool, I have this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/841168/   Any help?
<ch33z> any ideas zykotic10?
<Demonstrate> you can install everything through a remote terminal zykotic, and open an ftp server to add/edit files easier from a real GUI pc.
<zykotic10> ch33z: nope.
<ch33z> have you run the zykotic10?
<ch33z> ubuntu server?
<Demonstrate> Sph3re no it will not.
<zykotic10> Demonstrate: you still aren't using tab, and it's not me you wanted ;)
<Scndr> Hello everyone
<Sph3r3> Thanks Demo
<Demonstrate> I dont use empanthy dude.
<willdabeast> Hey, I am having problems with my wifi connection on my netbook. I am currently running Ubuntu Remix. It will show all of the wireless networks.
<cfhowlett> willdabeast: you mean 9.10?
<zykotic10> willdabeast: like cfhowlett i'm interested to know what version you have "lsb_release -sc" will tell you/us?
<willdabeast> cfhowlett, let me check one second
 * OerHeks guesses ubuntu-business-remix
<willdabeast> cfhowlett and zykotic10, it is actually lucid my mistake
<Demonstrate> Does Ubuntu Have ANY alternatives to the alt-tab function? for some reason mine is really laggy and slow. and irresponsive.
<dlentz> netbook remix?
<cfhowlett> willdabeast: is this a new issue or has it always seemed slow?
<willdabeast> cfhowlett, I just received it from my girlfriends brother who works with Lockheed Martin so I have no idea what he did with it. But he says it should work fine.
<zykotic10> willdabeast: what is the issue?  did you mean "it will NOT show"?
<willdabeast> zykotic10, it will show the wireless networks, but it will not finish connecting to the network. Wired connection works fine.
<cfhowlett> willdabeast: "fine" is relative.  If YOU think it's slow there might some things to consider.  Personally, I wouldn't install a full-flavored ubuntu on a  netbook.  Lighter versions are less demanding on limited specifications and resources: xubuntu lubuntu
<zykotic10> cfhowlett: where are you getting "slow" from?
<willdabeast> cfhowlett, so you think lucid is probably too much for a netbook?
<cfhowlett> zykotic10: what he said re: alt - tab
<zykotic10> cfhowlett: oh, the alt+tab, i was looking at wireless
<sancris> I use oneiric in my netbook and it goes smooth
<cfhowlett> willdabeast: IMHO older netbooks shouldn't run ubuntu - which is why UNR came out.  IHMO.
<sancris> only software center takes long to load
<cfhowlett> willdabeast: sancris: newer netbooks are fine for full  flavored ubuntu
<MrKeuner> hello, ubuntu advertises that dell has some ubuntu preinstalled systems. However, when you click the link, Dell reports there isn't any. Why is this mismatch?
<sancris> cfhowlett, my netbook is 2 years-old
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, ubuntu should run fine on a netbook, that is why there is no netbook edition anymore.
<MrKeuner> http://www.dell.com/ubuntu this is the link Ubuntu advertises
<kleee> hi all!
<cfhowlett> MrKeuner: need to ask Dell about that one...
<zykotic10> MrKeuner: i believe dell dropped that offer
<kleee> i have an nvidia 8600m gt
<willdabeast> cfhowlett, this one is pretty nice, seems to be very quick with lucid on it. I just installed updates with a wired connection actually, that may fix it one sec.
<kleee> why ubuntu auto installed 173 version?
<Demonstrate> kleee: your problem is 8600 (M)
<cfhowlett> MrKeuner: system 76 sells OEM ubuntu installed.
<Demonstrate> 173 is a REVISION . not a model #
<kleee> yep but 8500m gt is supported by latest nvidia drivers
<MrKeuner> zykotic10, I have done this in the past. Constantly Ubuntu advertises some Dell configurations however, cannot locate these configurations on Dell website
<kleee> should i use current or post release?
<Demonstrate> use the 173
<zykotic10> MrKeuner: ask dell?
<Demonstrate> Unless you know what you're doing dont even mess with graphics drivers kleee
<Demonstrate> you'll end up pissed and recovering your system.
<kleee> Demonstrate: ok, but look @--> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-295.20-driver.html
<kleee> it's so strange
<Demonstrate> like i said.
<Demonstrate> DO NOT. play around with graphics drivers. ubuntu compiles the drivers that they've tested.
<kleee> Demonstrate: maybe there's a bug in Ubuntu 11.10 amd64 with latest drivers with my card?
<Demonstrate> and release them all other drivers come with no support, unless it's from the community.
<Demonstrate> there is NO bug.
 * Lint wonders why ubuntu still doesn't support SiS Mirage cards
<kleee> Demonstrate: so strange I can't get latest nvidia-drivers so... I'll leave 173... O.o
<Demonstrate> kleee:  I didnt say you couldn't.
<Demonstrate> I said you shouldn't.
<Matiasu> Hello there!
<cfhowlett> Matiasu: greetings
<dullfire> Banshee player seems to randomly close. any ideas why? (and is there a log file somewhere I might check for more details?)
<Matiasu> I just connected a mobile in usb network mode and linux doesn't recognize it. I did the same from a live cd and it works fine. what can be wrong?
<Demonstrate> kleee: there's a reason 173 is in the ubuntu software center, because ubuntu has tested it and they "deem" it as the best most stable release.
<MrKeuner> zykotic10, doesn't make sense to ask Dell. They will tell me that they don't have any jurisdiction on Ubuntu website
<Lint> dullfire, run it from terminal
<Demonstrate> Matiasu what modem?
<N3ffa> Dell stopped supporting Ubuntu.
<Lint> dullfire, also on its homepage are some debugging tips
<Matiasu> Demonstrate, ahm.. modem? it's in "USB Network" mode
<kleee> Demonstrate: ok, only asking because jokey tells me "recommended" the latest drivers (current, no post.)
<kleee> -release
<dlentz> dullfire https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace#Applications_using_Mono
<willdabeast> zykotic10 and cfhowlett, thanks for the help, I think its working now. If it messes up again I'm gonna go with your word and install lubuntu probably. Cheers!
<Demonstrate> I connected a mobile in usb doesnt make sense.
<Matiasu> Demonstrate, I mean, I don't want to use it as a modem, I just want to create a network in order between it and my computer
<cfhowlett> willdabeast: good luck.  have fun.
<Demonstrate> kleee: that's why is says recommended.
<Matiasu> s/in order//
<Demonstrate> Matiasu:  you're just giving us what you want to do
<Matiasu> Demonstrate, tell me what you need to know
<Demonstrate> everything?
<Demonstrate> all i know is you plugged something you named as mobil and it gave you network mode.
<Matiasu> Demonstrate, you read wrong
<dullfire> I just started it from the terminal; it loads but I get these warnings, http://pastebin.com/i67jbE2m do I need to worry about them?
<cryptodira> amd/64 10.10 reinstall after failed upgrade to 11.04..... i have to hit escape during boot, otherwise the system hangs... grub appears and shows a 38.13 kernel as first choice (this hangs) second and booting is 35-32.65...... dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2 does NOT show the hanging kernel , further the system says that grub is NOT installed.... i am unable to do ati upgrades and suspect the kernel issue is the cause.... how do i remove the newest kerne
<cryptodira> l ???
<Demonstrate> No I didn't, "a mobile in network mode"
<shellcode84> dam alot of problems here lol
<Ben64> cryptodira: you should finish the upgrade
<Matiasu> yeah, it can be connected in a couple of ways (modem, usb network, massive storage), so I choose usb network, then I connected it, that's all I did
<Demonstrate> Do you plugged in your Android phone..
<Demonstrate> so*
<Matiasu> it's not an android phone but yes
<cryptodira> Ben64, that is NOT currently possible... i am unable to d/l the appropriat files... FAP will be invoked  :(
<Matiasu> (it runs Linux)
<Demonstrate> What kind of phone is it?
<Demonstrate> i cant just guess dude.
<cfhowlett> cryptodira: if you can, boot the earlier kernel option and re-do update/upgrade
<Matiasu> a motorola a1200, it runs Linux, Demonstrate
<Matiasu> the point is that here it doesn't work but from a live cd it does
<Matiasu> I think I'm missing a driver
<xSmurf> anyone here uses Xpra? I'm having some issues with the keyboard mapping
<cryptodira> cfhowlett, i am currently using the (newest earlier) kernel... re-doing the update upgrade will invoke FAP.... i just need a way to remove the offending newest broken kernel.
<Demonstrate> http://kundancool.wordpress.com/2011/01/15/guide-configuring-your-linux-pc-for-ftp-usbnet-and-samba-for-motorola-e6a1200/ Matiasu
<cfhowlett> Matiasu: good guess.  however, the moto a1200 came out in 2005 - ancient times in computer world.  VERY few folk these days will be using it in the manner you want...
<Ben64> cryptodira: what is FAP
<Matiasu> cfhowlett, it doesn't matter, if it works in a live cd it should work here as well
<Demonstrate> He didnt even specify what he wanted to do. simply connecting it doesnt solve anything lol.
<Demonstrate> No it shouldnt lol..
<cryptodira> Ben64, Fair Access Policy... i am off grid and using wild blue satellite.
<cfhowlett> cryptodira: to remove kernel:  http://jaypeeonline.net/tips-tricks/howto-remove-old-ubuntu-kernels/
<zacarias> when trying to run gnome-tweak-tool, I have this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/841168/   Any help?
<Matiasu> ahm, I have other kernels installed, I will try with an older one
<Demonstrate> He's so not coming back.
<cryptodira> cfhowlett, thanks for the link.   synaptic doe NOT show the offending kernel that tries to load at bootup... *.38.13... if i hit escape at the beginning of boot.... it drops me to grub... where this kernel is listed in first place (generic and recovery).. neither work... the second listing *.35.32 will boot.... from terminal, the offending kernel NOR grub are found...your link expects a sequence that is NOT happening here.... another solution perhaps?
<joum> well, hello again
<cfhowlett> cryptodira: 4give for asking but did this kernel come from the repos?
<joum> followed the installation regarding the STA driver for broadcom and still no success...
<cfhowlett> joum: followed the very complicated instructions to the letter?
<cryptodira> cfhowlet, this was the result of using the 'automatic' upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<dullfire> can I use apt-get to install jdk 1.6? or is there another way?
<joum> all i got was blacklisting the ubuntu recommend proprietary drivers 4 the board, and now they wont install using  the GUI
<cfhowlett> cryptodira: understood.  thinking....
<joum> @cfhowlett: didn't work... sstill not showing the SSID 4 my network
<xangua> dullfire: you can install openjdk from repositories
<zacarias_> when trying to run gnome-tweak-tool, I have this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/841168/   Any help?
<Ben64> cryptodira: what happens if you run "update-grub"
<cfhowlett> cryptodira: I'm inclined to believe that your upgrade didn't completly run...
<cryptodira> cfhowlet, yes, it apparently failed.
<cryptodira> Ben64, it says grub is NOT installed
<socrates_johnson> hello, I'm trying to format a flash drive, but I'm unable to delete about 500 mb off of it...the entire disk shows up as unallocated, but there are still files on it if you open the drive. I've tried gparted and fdisk (though I'm not very experienced with fdisk)...thank you for any thoughts
<Ben64> cryptodira: does it actually say that or are you paraphrasing
<relik`pL> heya
<damo22> socrates_johnson, sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<dullfire> thanks alot
<cryptodira> Ben64, says it is not installed an offers to install it.
<Lesterwood> guys, i have lunchables, opinions?
<relik`pL> what type?
<relik`pL> :P
<bazhang> !ot | Lesterwood
<ubottu> Lesterwood: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<socrates_johnson> damo22: http://pastebin.com/njZGssiD thank you
<Gergov> guys i have windows and ubuntu on one pc. i know how to mount my windows partitions but is there a way to access the windows cmd ?
<Ben64> cryptodira: pastebin "dpkg --get-selections"
<OerHeks> socrates_johnson, is it an U3 stick ?
<socrates_johnson> damo22: i used it as a live usb last week sometime so it shows up as a boot usb in "places" and still has some files on it
<syddraf> How can I go about installing GRUB to /dev/sda?
<socrates_johnson> OerHeks: yes
<damo22> socrates_johnson, sudo fdisk /dev/sdb, "c" for create "p" for primary "enter" "enter" "p" for print
<OerHeks> socrates_johnson, answer #5 sudo u3-tool -p 0 /dev/sdb >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938086 read all posts please
<cryptodira> Ben64, here ya go.. paste #  841202/
<Ben64> ... what site
<mivulf> wheres on ubuntu default firefox?
<cryptodira> Ben64, paste.ubuntu.com.... just like it says at the top of the channel
<Ben64> next time just paste the whole link
<Ben64> cryptodira: and that is showing you do have grub installed
<aBound> I just updated my Ubuntu kernel is there away to check out the changes in the newest kernel?
<damo22> aBound, changelog?
<aBound> Where exactly would I find a changelog is the question.
<mivulf> Where is default firefox bin on ubuntu?
<cryptodira> Ben64, apologies.... i was unaware of alternate paste sites..... yes it does now...as i have just done an install of grub.... would you like a paste of update grub now?
<Ben64> cryptodira: sure
<zykotic10> mivulf: in a terminal try "whereis firefox"
<Canadian1296> I'm fairly new to IRC. Can I set myself as "away"?
<mivulf> zykotic10: thanks you!
<aBound> kernel.org won't mention the kernel update from Ubuntu.
<zykotic10> !away | Canadian1296
<ubottu> Canadian1296: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<cryptodira> Ben6
<damo22> aBound, one way is to download the ubuntu kernel source for the newer kernel and read its changelog
<Canadian1296> zykotic10: What does that do?
<cryptodira> Ben64, here ya go... http://paste.ubuntu.com/841206/
<zykotic10> Canadian1296: the point was, don't ;)
<aBound> damo22, Sounds like a pain in the butt. :P
<Canadian1296> zykotic10: Haha okay
<damo22> aBound, why do you need this
<cryptodira> Ben64, you will see the offending *.38.13  that i am trying to remove
<Ben64> cryptodira: ok you can go ahead and delete the 2.6.38 files in /boot/
<aBound> damo22, I want to see what's been fixed, what's been added etc...
<Ben64> cryptodira: and then re-run update-grub
<socrates_johnson> damo22: sorry, i'm doing something wrong i think..."c" is just toggling a D
<tomvolek> hi, i need to setup ssh on a box behind my firwall,  whats a good how to do doc to look at ?
<cryptodira> Ben64, so simple... ok... wait one.
<socrates_johnson> DOS compatibility flag and "p" just prints?
<aBound> damo22, It's nice to know what's been fixed and what's been added as you may have had a previous problem with an older version of a program and/or kernel.
<damo22> socrates_johnson, sorry i got it wrong, c should be n
<nathan28> tomvolek: edit yr sshd_config to listen on a port
<zacarias_> when trying to run gnome-tweak-tool, I have this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/841168/   Any help?
<takumi> anyone having problems with 3.0.0-16-generic?
<nathan28> tomvolek: let that port through in your firewall
<nathan28> start ssh w/ -p [that port]
<socrates_johnson> damo22: no worries, it asks for partition number (1-4):....just 1?
<damo22> socrates_johnson, yes
<tomvolek> nathan28, i have two box behind firewall, i set the first one a logn time ago, and i can ssh to it
<tomvolek> now o am trying to setup ssh also. so i can login to it from outside
<syddraf> How can I go about installing GRUB to /dev/sda?
<metasansana> takumi: what kind of problems?
<damo22> socrates_johnson, what kind of partition do you want
<aBound> takumi, Seems to be working fine for me with the latest kernel update.
<tomvolek> i have forgotten how to that nathan28 ..
<damo22> socrates_johnson, readable by windows and linux?
<nathan28> tomvolek: i'd use the same set-up on the other box
<jschall> Is there a way to package the lastest nvidia driver beta in a .deb? I can't use xorg-edgers because the synaptics driver is broken for me.
<nathan28> look in /etc
<socrates_johnson> damo22: fat32 should be fine...http://pastebin.com/9u0QTMNj
<tomvolek> nathan28, i forgotten how i set this up.  i am gooling now
<tomvolek> where is sshd_config
<nathan28> do a $find /etc -iname ssh*
<Lint> lol ubuntu is killing that top menu fiasco
<takumi> its running just fine but for some reason that last update killed my synergyc it connects but wont allow mouse movement...
<nathan28> you'll find the config for the ssh
<takumi> and i cant get any error logs
<tomvolek> thanks
<damo22> socrates_johnson, hit "t enter" then "c enter"
<nathan28> tomvolek: pretty much copy it over to the other
<damo22> socrates_johnson, then p to print
<tomvolek> nathan28, i can copy the file over, but would my crudentials work on the other machine ?
<tomvolek> i mean my pivate/public key files
<socrates_johnson> damo22: http://pastebin.com/2jsEjDWm
<damo22> socrates_johnson, do you need it bootable?
<takumi> better question anyone have any problem with synergyc after the last updates?
<metasansana> takumi: I dont use it
<metasansana> other than that Im good
<socrates_johnson> damo22: not at this point...i usually just use one of the boot-usb creators when i want to try a new distribution or something
<damo22> socrates_johnson, "w enter"
<nathan28> tomvolek: you'll need your public key on the other box if you use keys (you should)
<Lint> !nomodeset >lint
<ubottu> Lint, please see my private message
<tomvolek> ok found them,  they are in /etc/shh :)
<tomvolek> ya, i am using keyes,
<socrates_johnson> damo22: should i run "partprobe(8)" or "kpartx(8)"?
<nathan28> don't copy yr private key over
<tomvolek> co i can copy my public key copy it to the other machine and point firward to this new one . and it should work
<damo22> socrates_johnson, sudo mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<nathan28> should, yes, if you try to log in as a legit user on the new ssh box
<socrates_johnson> damo22: sdb1 isn't a directory...just sdb?
<Lint> which key for grub menu?
<damo22> socrates_johnson, NO
<socrates_johnson> ok
<tomvolek> thanks nathan, let me give it a try
<zykotic10> Lint: HOLD shift after BIOS to see Grub2 menu
<takumi> anyone using synergy?
<nathan28> tomvolek: actually you may need to run ssh-keygen, let me look this up
<darktomas> Hello
<tomvolek> thanks man
<Lint> nomodeset is a lie
<damo22> socrates_johnson, then when it returns to the command line type sync
<Lint> still black screen
<zykotic10> Lint: actually nomodeset solves most people black screen issue...
<nathan28> Lint: which drivers ar eyou using?
<darktomas> It gives an ubuntu that needs less ram than xubuntu ?
<Lint> nathan28, I don;t know
<bazhang> !lubuntu | darktomas
<ubottu> darktomas: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<socrates_johnson> damo22: okay sdb1 shows up as a device now
<nathan28> darktomas: xfce isn't great w/ ram vs, say, gnome
<Olya> Hi ALL!!!
<rcmaehl> People in #defocus can't see: 
<bazhang> rcmaehl, pardon?
<Lint> well I can see screen again but only for a 5 seconds before X start
<ihazerror> cfhowlett: I have something that needs to be built but I cant find the build.xml file
<rcmaehl> bazhang: they can't see that lgo
<rcmaehl> logo*
<Lint> the init output is completely hidden under black screen
<nathan28> Lint: did you insall proprietary drivers? for which card?
<bazhang> rcmaehl, how is that related to ubuntu
<Olya> Please HElp!
<damo22> socrates_johnson, is it mounted now?
<rcmaehl> bazhang: it's the ubuntu logo
<nathan28> *install
<Olya> PlEaSe HeLp!
<bazhang> Olya, ask a question
<cfhowlett> ihazerror: I remember...still have no solution.  Ask the smart(er) folks on the channel.
<Olya> ok
<Olya> you know
<snufq> horny?
<ihazerror> cfhowlett: ok thanks though
<socrates_johnson> damo22: sorry, should i redo the mkdosfs comand?
<Olya> How recover files on ext3?
<Lint> nathan28, I don't need proprietary drivers, my C works in vesa mode
<damo22> socrates_johnson, no
<darktomas> bazhang:  nathan28 Thanks
<Olya> Damo22, hi!
<socrates_johnson> damo22: okay
<Olya> damo22, hi!
<bazhang> Olya, you got the links yesterday
<ihazerror> does anybody know why I can't see the build.xml file needed for ant?
<Olya> bad links
<damo22> socrates_johnson, pull out the stick and put it back in
<bazhang> !undelete | Olya
<ubottu> Olya: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Olya> Heeelep!
<Olya> i know
<nathan28> Lint: do you have a vga=NNN in your grub/grub2/syslinux?
<nathan28> in the kernel line i mean
<darktomas> Has lubuntu or xubuntu the same hardware support like ubuntu ?
<Lint> i just want to see text during the boot, my screen is graphic but black
<Olya> dano, please?
<bazhang> darktomas, sure
<Lint> nathan28, no it's only "root=XXX ro"
<Olya> dano22, ext3grep work with disk without image
<cfhowlett> darktomas: yes.
<zykotic10> Lint: if you want to see the boot messages, remove "quite splash"
<darktomas> bazhang: Thats Nice :D thanks
<cryptodira> Ben64, done and done... will reboot and see how it goes... Thank YOU for your time and effort!
<darktomas> cfhowlett:  Thanks too
<Olya> HELP PLEASE!
<socrates_johnson> damo22: "unable to mount Linux Mint 12 KDE 64-bit" (the live usb I was using last week)
<bazhang> Olya, stop that
<Olya> no
<Olya> help me
<Lint> zykotic10, there's no quiet splash, as I said its only "ro"
<zykotic10> Lint: ro, i'm talking the kernel line, what are you referring to?
<capcook1> bazinga olya
<Lint> kernel line has only "root=" and "ro" parameters
<Lint> in that new c..py grub2
<damo22> socrates_johnson, where did that message come from
<socrates_johnson> damo22: "Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program..."
<Lint> Also I see that channel is quite russofobic
<socrates_johnson> damo22: it's a pop-up window when I put the stick back in
<zykotic10> Lint: in /etc/default/grub?  did you run "sudo update-grub" after changes?
<damo22> socrates_johnson, do you have /etc/fstab entry for the stick?
<Lint> zykotic10, no, in boot entry for Ubuntu; I'll check default now
<socrates_johnson> damo22: there's no fstab entry for the stick
<damo22> socrates_johnson, sudo mkdir /media/usb && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb -t vfat
<socrates_johnson> damo22: http://pastebin.com/Rbt7qqQy
<Lint> zykotic10, what should I look for in /etc/default/grub?
<zykotic10> Lint: quiet splash - default linux or something like that
<damo22> socrates_johnson, did you run the mkdosfs on /dev/sdb by mistake?
<syddraf> How can I go about installing GRUB to /dev/sda?
<ihazerror> for some reason I cant see .xml files?
<msponge> I have Trac and Gitosis installations. What's the easiest way to have Trac show the latest HEAD of a particular repo? The reason I ask is that gitosis only stores the .git information of a repo
<Lint> zykotic10, nothing like that here
<Guest15181> kl
<damo22> socrates_johnson, if you did, you killed the partition table and you need to recreate the partition
<Guest15181> Hello im new to this
<Lint> is /wrc/lsb_relaese present on each debian distro?
<socrates_johnson> damo22: no, i just tried mkdosfs on /dev/sdb1 once (but it didn't work as i mentioned)
<zykotic10> Lint: no GRUB_CMD_LINE_LINUX_DEFAULT (or similar)?
<damo22> socrates_johnson, what was the output?
<Guest15181> helloooo
<Lint> zykotic10, empty string
<socrates_johnson> that was when it said sdb1 wasn't a directory
<capcook1> simply ask the question
<Guest15181> can anyone read this
<cfhowlett> !ask|Guest15181
<ubottu> Guest15181: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zykotic10> Lint: /wrc is a non-standard diretory, so no.
<Guest15181> blah
<Lint> zykotic10, *very* funny
<damo22> socrates_johnson, ls -l /dev/sdb1
<zykotic10> Lint: i'm not joking?
<Lint> /etc
<zykotic10> Lint: check what YOU posted
<socrates_johnson> damo22: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 2012-02-13 21:39 /dev/sdb1
<damo22> socrates_johnson, sudo mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<Lint> i'm not a typist; still I need ideas to dorce ubuntu into text mode while boot
<zykotic10> Lint: but debian doesn't have a /etc/lsb_release file
<Lint> zykotic10, thanks
<socrates_johnson> damo22: okay, it ran that time
<damo22> socrates_johnson, "sync" then pull the stick out
<ariane5> i have a problem with wifi connection on win 7
<zykotic10> ariane5: ##windows
<Lint> what should I to to grub boot in text mode?
<ariane5> data transfer is rising and falling
<zykotic10> ariane5: win7 isn't supported here
<Lint> grub is gui immediately on boot, even before boot menu!
<bazhang> ariane5, this is the wrong channel for windows support. try ##windows
<tellone> which channel to i turn to for help with scalpel/ general file recovery
<socrates_johnson> damo22: it's mounted and clean of the old stuff now...thank you!
<ariane5> ok
<damo22> socrates_johnson, ok
<socrates_johnson> damo22: it's 7.5 gb, but I'm guessing that has to do with the U3 situation?
<damo22> socrates_johnson, no idea you should check out those links someone else posted about u3
<socrates_johnson> damo22: will do...thank you again for your help/patience...sorry that was annoying
<damo22> socrates_johnson, yw
<Lint> Why GRUB2 uses GRAPhical Mode even before boot menu??
<celltech> Why did 11.10 get rid of the 'right click, format' feature for thumbdrives and removeable media?
 * Lint remembers that Ubuntu also got rid from Delete key in file manager
<Lint> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Lint> after update grub2 gives me butt hurt. i need a way to boot ubuntu in text mode because otherwise all my consoles are colorful mess in GUI mode
<socrates_johnson> OerHeks: thank you, I used that link to get rid of the annoying U3 partition
<Lint> i tried nomodeset kernel parameter but avsolutely nohing changed
 * Lint wonders where everyone is
<lvl010> i'm confused about IRC
<lvl010> if i want to acces IRCnet i need a specific channel on the network right?
<cfhowlett> lvl010: yes
<shaneo> hey guys does ubuntu 11.10 have obex opp support for bluetooth transfers
<lvl010> computers are complicated i know how to program in python but can't handle IRC
<dk85> what level of permission should I give /var/www ??
<lvl010> too much to learn never enough time it seems...
<cfhowlett> shaneo: see this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/obextool.1.html
<lvl010> anyone know any interesting channels?? on IRC?
<dullfire> is there a way to launch a program from terminal but then close the terminal and continue to run the app?
<ch33z> hmm
<ch33z> im in the terminal with ubunutu server and it says "/ etc/bind/named.conf." permission denied why?
<ch33z> i did the sudo command
<ch33z> so?
<nathan28> dullfire: [command] &
<nathan28> bg
<nathan28> then close the term
<nathan28> program should remain open
<nathan28> or try one of the billion launcher programs
<ch33z> hmm
<zykotic10> dullfire: what is the command?  "nohup foo & sleep 1 & exit" should work, replace foo with program you want
<shaneo> cfhowlett: thank you
<cfhowlett> shaneo: good luck, have fun
<ch33z> ah cool
<dullfire> banshee is randomly closeing itself; some someone just suggested I run it from the terminal; so its banshee
<shaneo> lol thanks
<ch33z> well hmm
<inashdeen> hi, i am looking for a good A5 size leaflet for ubuntu for marketing purposes. can anyone give me a link? tq
<ch33z> i guess?
<cfhowlett> inashdeen: see www.spreadubuntu.org
<ch33z> im in the terminal with ubunutu server and it says "/ etc/bind/named.conf." permission denied why?
<shaneo> dullfire: I had the same problem i wound up just installing rhythmbox
<inashdeen> cfhowlett : tq
<dullfire> ok; I really do not care too much what media player I use as this is a new install; however I just installed some other player but it doesnt work with my media controll keys on my keyboard; banshee does, does rhythmbox?
<nathan28> dullfire: you want to keep the terminal open to find out what's wrong w/ banshee
<nathan28> not bg it then close the terminal
<cfhowlett> dullfire: does on my box
<nathan28> dullfire: it's possibly you're missing a package you need
<nathan28> or need to update one
<dullfire> Im actually installing update atm
<nathan28> etc., the terminal may give you that info once you replicate the crash
<dullfire> but yeat thats very likely
<dullfire> *yeah
<dullfire> ah I see; Im gonna grab rhythm though; banshee seems slightly unfriendly interface learning wise
<sixdahs> I <3 audacious
<ubuntu> can anyone tell me if there is an ubuntu OS for touchscreen systems, such as acer travelmate or panasonic toughbook?
<ubuntu> Does anyone know is there is an Ubuntu OS comaptible with touchscreen?
<ubuntu> like acer travelmate or panasonic toughbook????
<ubuntu> I tried searching and it looks like tablet edition may work (not sure), but unable to find the download for it
<ubuntu> Hello?
<DerpTac0s> Hola
<dr_willis> moo
<ch33z> hmm
<ubuntu> can anyone help?
<Archie> wots up
<Archie> wot do you need help with
<dr_willis> and the issue is?
<ahaziah77> Is there an Ubuntu OS compatible with touchscreens, like panasonic toughbook, and if so where do i find it
<ahaziah77> looks like there may be a tablet edition which is but Im unable to find the download
<Archie> why not buy one
<Archie> downloads would be un sketchy
<Archie> unless you have an ISO
<ahaziah77> Thats what I want, is an ISO download
<dr_willis> ive not heard if a tablet edition
<Archie> have you tried BTJunkie?
<Archie> problem is, sizes of the Ubuntu files are ridiculous
<dr_willis> 11.10 has sime touch support. 12.04 is suposed to improve on ut
<dRounse> which processor is better for a home file server... a celeron d or athlon II
<dRounse> i also need one to use as my desktop
<ahaziah77> Archie, no have tried
<Ben64> dRounse: what do you mean "better"
<dr_willis> unless you mean the arm cimpat. ubuntus
<ahaziah77> how is it you direct comments at people on here, I forgot
<Archie> pm them
<colton_> in C++, can a variable type of function main() be void, double, or anything other than int?
<Archie> this is not a C++ room
<ahaziah77> no, isnt there a way on the main chat here
<colton_> where is C++ room?
<ahaziah77> i thought there was
<smj> is anyone in Grantham?
<Archie> look in the channel list
<Archie> after it loads
<colton_> plz give me help to find out c++ room anyone?
<somsip> smj: Grantham, Notts?
<dr_willis>  ac++
<dr_willis> #c++
<Archie> Hm
<Archie> This is not General chat
<Archie> hi Penland
<comawhite> :)
<Archie> ello comawhite
<dRounse> Ben64: well i need it to be able to stream movies and files, and i dont want the processor struggling to do it... i am currently using the celeron d in my desktop and i notice when i watch youtube or converting music it slows down considerably
<damo22> dRounse, converting music is cpu intensive
<zykotic10> dRounse: so is flash
<Ben64> just serving files is not very cpu intensive though
<dr_willis> depends on the codecs and sizes alsi
<user___> hello everyone
<dRounse> i know that but its like i cant do anything else while im converting or watching youtube.... so should i use the celeron d for my server and the athlon II as my desktop? i will be doing the converting on the desktop not the server
<dr_willis> serving over samba  is not that intensive.  vlc streaming hd video can be.
<Archie> lmfao
<dullfire> how do I turn off firefox's auto updates (there isnt a check box for it under preferances like in windows) or where would be the place to ask?
<comawhite> dullfire, why would you want to do that:?
<zykotic10> dullfire: firefox will update though Ubuntu's regular software updates
<cfhowlett> dullfire: ffox edit>preferences>advanced
<Ben64> dRounse: which model processors?
<dr_willis> the package manager handles ff updates . unless you installed it as a user.
<dRounse> dr_willis: well itll mostly be to things like boxee and other media players for tvs maybe the occasional movie to my tablet
<dullfire> ah I see ok that explains it; the reason is I do not like programs just going out and dling what ever they want; but since I told the update manager to install the stuff its been waiting on it fine
<dr_willis> dRounse:  bixee box can do samba.  so not a big cpu hog.
<dRounse> Ben64: Intel Celeron D 3.46GHz
<comawhite> dullfire, well it's updating. You like using outdated, and possible security holed stuff?
<dRounse> Ben64:Not sure about the Athlon II
<dr_willis> bbl.
<Ben64> dRounse: well wow... that celeron is slow.
<dRounse> Ben64: i know :/
<user___> +i
<dRounse> Ben64: is too slow for a server?
<Ben64> dRounse: there are a ton of athlon II's though, so I can't tell you how much faster the athlon is
<Ben64> dRounse: depends what you want it to serve
<dRounse> Ben64: just streaming movies, and files. the movies will go to boxee or something of the sorts and files to my computer and laptop
<dRounse> Ben64: it will only be serving to one boxee at a time, also could i overclock it? the case i have for my server will keep it extremely cool
<Ben64> dRounse: i'm not sure what that means exactly, but it would be fine for transferring files, not so good for transcoding media and things like that
<meskarune> dRounse: over clocking depends on your hardware.
<dRounse> Ben64:well i have a Boxee Box and i will point it at my server so i can watch the movies from the server instead of needing to plug in a hard drive
<dRounse> meskarune: would it be possible to do with a celeron d?
<meskarune> dRounse: I mean that some hardware has a benifit from overclocking. others do not since they aren't downclocked.
<aBound> Doesn't overclocking shorten the lifespan of the CPU?
<meskarune> aBound: as long as you do it within the limits of your hardware, it won't shorten the life of the CPU
<Ben64> the celeron d is such a low performance cpu though, it wont make much of a difference
<meskarune> you have to be careful overclocking or you can fry your system
<dRounse> meskarune: i looked it up just now and they say that you can overclock them to 4.6GHz but it says it needs better cpu cooling, but the chassis my computer is in has two 23cm fans and two 120mm fans
<dRounse> and then theres the cpu fan
<Ben64> dRounse: you'd be better off getting a new cpu : /
<ana-slman> helo
<SirShmoopy> i was hoping someone would have some insight i am missing. i am trying to get 5.1 audio to work on my 11.10 system, but the option is not there
<cfhowlett> ana-slman: greetings
<kernel09> i kind a stuck with installing ubuntu 11.10 via centos running pxe server
<SirShmoopy> or rather, the option for 5.1 through 5.1 nr 3 are there, but not the nr 4 i need
<dRounse> Ben64: in that case ill use the celeron d as my server and just hope it works well
<meskarune> dRounse: as long as you don't stick stuff like compiz on it, it should fine plenty fast.
<dRounse> meskarune: well itll be a server so either no desktop or very minimal
<ana-slman> From here an Arab ?
<darktomas> Anyone nows whats easyer for my old laptop avi divx ? or something other ?
<scientes> darktomas, vlc
<darktomas> vlc is the player ^^
<meskarune> kernel09 why are you installing ubuntu if you have centos?
<scientes> darktomas, either install vlc, or gstreamer plguins packages
<scientes> darktomas, oh you mean codec's? well, avi is just a container format, and divx is actually the _SAME_ container format with a differn't extention
<scientes> so in that case, its the same
<meskarune> darktomas: if you want a light weight codec, maybe use ogg?
<tomreyn> !farsi | ana-slman
<ubottu> ana-slman: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<kernel09> meskarune: i'm setting up for someother servers that i need to pxe boot ubuntu...but i've already running centos pxe server..so i didn't want to build another pxe server
<darktomas> Hm kay Thanks
<konam> is there a way to have incremental backups using Back In TIme
<konam> ?
<ana-slman> I have a problem in the program
<clone1018> Hey, having some networking problems, basically, I'm connected via eth0 to the internet, and it randomly disconnects
<scientes> ana-slman, what program?
<scientes> clone1018, is there any physical problems?
<scientes> clone1018, are you connected directly into your "router" DSL/cable? only computer? multiple?
<ana-slman> Jajim program does not work I have
<clone1018> The networking connection is fine normally, when running Windows or other things
<scientes> clone1018, what do you mean by "randomly disconnects"?
<clone1018> I mean exactly that, it randomly disconnects, nothing outside of the network can be contacted
<clone1018> and then it randomly comes back
<scientes> there are all sorts of problems that could be causing this, I need more information
<clone1018> then tell me where to start
<scientes> how often and for how long?
<ana-slman> Who can help me please come special
<scientes> like try pinging your router when you are having the trouble, to see if it is local
<clone1018> random and random, usually when 2 minutes online 5-10 minutes offline
<scientes> ana-slman, you really arn't communicating
<scientes> !ask | ana-slman
<ubottu> ana-slman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ana-slman> Yes
<scientes> clone1018, is this pretty much a fresh install?
<clone1018> yes, tried reinstalling several times, scientes when it disconnects I cant ping the router
<scientes> and since you say eth0 that mean its wired
<clone1018> ya, it's not wireless or anything weird
<scientes> is it set up for DHCP?
<clone1018> yes
<tomreyn> clone1018: do you ping the router by its ip address or hostname?
<clone1018> And I've tried using my own DNS servers
<clone1018> ip of course
<tomreyn> clone1018: which ubuntu version and which NIC?
<kish> how do i find out what version of ubuntu i am running
<ana-slman> Who can help me please come special
<scientes> kish, cat /etc/lsb-release
<clone1018> oh god, which nic, no idea, built in gigabit, Ubuntu 11.10 running KDE (tried with gnome yes0
<kish> DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04
<scientes> clone1018, have you checked log messages for something wierd
<kish> how long will this be supported
<scientes> clone1018, you can figure out which NIC with "lspci"
<clone1018> where will it be? the kernel log?
<scientes> yeah tail -f /var/log/kern.log would be a good place
<clone1018> Realtek RTL8111
<scientes> everything that is in there goes through the output of "dmesg" at one point
<scientes> kish, 18 months, so october 2012
<scientes> kish, you should upgrade, as that is not a LTS release
<tomreyn> clone1018: if you want it detailed: lspci -knn | fgrep -A3 Ethernet
<kish> scientes, upgrading is difficult cause       i have so many apps installed and what not. i like this as it is
<tomreyn> clone1018: this also tell you which kernel module (driver) you are using. which one is it?
<meskarune> clone1018: you might want to upgrade your network card drivers
<scientes> or trying a mainline kernel
<clone1018> in use: r8169
<bascotie> Hi guys, is anyone available to help me with a networking issue? I setup Samba/FTP on Ubuntu but I can only transfer TO the ubuntu machine, not FROM
<clone1018> Also the kernel log shows nothing new when the network stops working
<ana-slman> Is there anyone who can help me ?
<tomreyn> clone1018: okay, can you copy and paste the whole output of the command i gave you to http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<clone1018> heh
<meskarune> bascotie: check your firewall and router settings to make sure your ftp port is open and samba port is open
<clone1018> no.
<bascotie> meskarune: I'm getting a permissions denied error
<clone1018> I'll try but there's no guarantee I can connect to the pastebin :P
<tomreyn> clone1018: okay, it's 4 lines, you can probably type those, too.
<bascotie> meskarune: Do the ports only need to be forwarded on the server's IP address?
<clone1018> http://paste.kde.org/422000/92328132
<meskarune> clone1018: do a google search for "Realtek RTL8111 linux drivers ubuntu" there are a ton of forum posts with solutions to your issue. make sure to use the latest fix (posts from 2011=2012)
<ana-slman> Thanks for your help are good
<chromaticwt> anyone happen to know, if I delete a pandora station does it delete my favorite and least favorite song settings also?
<tomreyn> ana-slman: someone here might possibly help you if you would express clearly what you are trying to do and can't get done / need help with.
<ana-slman> Everyone here wants to add just to chat and not for the help
<chromaticwt> I'm using pianobar and I deleted some stations
<meskarune> bascotie: you need the ports open in your router configuration and in your firewall if you use one. can you give me more information on the exact error you are getting?
<didochat> hey
<ana-slman> I want someone who knows the program gajim
<meskarune> ana-slman: what is your native language? there might be a channel in that language which could help you better. :)
<meskarune> ana-slman: are you having issues with your chat program?
<ana-slman> I speak Arabic
<tomreyn> !arabic | ana-slman
<ubottu> ana-slman: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<ana-slman> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Nicolas_Leonida2> hey, I'm at the setup, two scsi hard disks, created a #5 partition on the second hard disk
<tomreyn> clone1018: thanks for pasting. i have the same NIC as you and it's working fine here. i remember it did cause trouble when i had it in low power / energy saving / green mode, though.
<Nicolas_Leonida2> now at grub installation stage it's asking me where to install grub, I created the 5th partition of the second drive for this, what should I enter here?
<tomvolek> how do i restart ssh ?
<Nicolas_Leonida2> should it be /dev/sdb5 ?
<bascotie2> I forwarded ftp port 21 and still not able to receive files, only send them to the ubuntu server.
<meskarune> nicolas_leonida2: install grub to the partition you have root in
<willdabeast> If anyone is familiar with blackbuntu plz pm me.
<Nicolas_Leonida2> meskarune: the one I mounted / to?
<theunholy> Hello all
<theunholy> I'm back :-p
<meskarune> bascotie2: you need port 20 also
<ana-slman> There are no support in Arabic
<tomreyn> bascotie2: you may need to read up on how FTP passive mode works
<willdabeast> If anyone is familiar with Blackbuntu or backtrack plz pm me c:
<rootkit> why do people call it ''trollbuntu''
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How can I tell which process is pinging an address?
<pangolin> !backtrack > willdabeast
<ubottu> willdabeast, please see my private message
<Nicolas_Leonida2> so in the second hard disk #1 partition is EFIboot, #2 is ext4 mounted to /, 4 is swap, 5 is ext boot, I can't translate this into sdb# none of them work it gives a fatal error when installing ubuntu
<rootkit> is it because the slowness of it makes people want to troll?
<theunholy> I setup vsftpd using this guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html and it is not working...i open chrome and type in ftp:// and the server name and nothing...can someone help me diagnose?
<rootkit> ubuntu is heavily bloated.
<meskarune> rootkit: because there are a ton of trolls in the community :P
<nathan28> rootkit: i was thinking more b/c the trolls that live in synaptic
<rootkit> ah..
<tomreyn> can someone uninstall the rootkit off this channel, please
<nathan28> that keep pulling in dependencies
<mohan__> Can anyone recommend a file sync tool for Ubuntu ?
<nathan28> mohan__: rsync is easy
<mohan__> I would like to sync files between my Ubuntu machine and external hdd
<mohan__> oh
<rootkit> i was having a heavy burtation the other day.
<rootkit> i think it was bubuntu made.
<mohan__> nathan thanks
<meskarune> mohan_: rsync
<rootkit> there are problems with ubuntu, i cannot deny of that.
<mohan__> how about grsync ?
<pangolin> rootkit: Did you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<nathan28> rsync -a --delete /folder/to/backup /location/to/backup &> /dev/null
<rootkit> yea
<tomreyn> <rootkit> i think i quit trolling
<tomreyn> <rootkit> and build a reputation as a normal regular user :D
<tomreyn> <rootkit> no more trolling.
<rootkit> actually i do
<meskarune> rootkit: this is a support channel, take your rant to off-topic
<rootkit> i still get the annoying audio problem
<rootkit> which makes my PC freeze for a second or so, is there any fix?
<rootkit> ubuntu 10.04
<ana-slman> اريد المساعده
<meskarune> rootkit: install windows
<rootkit> no..
<pangolin> !arabic | ana-slman
<ubottu> ana-slman: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<rootkit> linux is best
<ana-slman> لايوجد دعم للغة العربيه هناك
<rootkit> Ø©
<dsnyders> Okay gang.  No need to panic.  I found it.  ps ax|grep ping
<theunholy> I setup vsftpd using this guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html and it is not working...i open chrome and type in ftp:// and the server name and nothing...can someone help me diagnose?
<rootkit>   ن عج
<scientes> theunholy, have you set up DNS?
<theunholy> DNS for what?  a domain name?
<theunholy> oh wait
<rootkit> oh well
<rootkit> if you cannot support..
<rootkit> goodbye
<meskarune> ana-slman said that the arabic channel doesn't support arabic (I google translated)
<theunholy> hold on, nvm i think i put no local access...and im trying to ftp into it from my host pc lol
<theunholy> im using vmware
<theunholy> let me try from my phone
<tomreyn> theunholy: first of all, don't use a (primarily) HTTP client for diagnosing FTP. instead, use an FTP client. there's the ftp and lftp command line clients as well as filezilla as a GUI client.
<theunholy> ok ill try filezilla, then try my phone.
<theunholy> brb
<meskarune> ana-slman: can you use www.translate.google.com ?
<nathan28> rootkit left, i guess he's upset he can't get alsa working in backtrack wubi edition
<tomreyn> he just didnt get enough fish this time
<dsnyders> HI all!  Is there a remote desktop protocol server for linux?
<theunholy> Still doesn't work
<meskarune> dsnyders: there are a ton. what are you looking to do?
<theunholy> tried filezilla from host pc and phone andftp program....
<randomuser> hi, i'm observing dhclient ignoring the dhcpd lease time and sending a DHCPREQUEST every 5-30 seconds; logs on client indicate "bad udp checksums." the connection is operable, but spamming my logs - no problems with other clients on the network
<dsnyders> meskarune, connect to my linux desktop machine from my windows laptop.
<meskarune> dsnyders: you could check out team viewer if you want an easy to set up GUI. if you just want command line, try ssh
<devish> i am trying here to install tor button with minimum install can anyone tell what packages  are required
<tomreyn> theunholy: "does not work" is a not very precise error message. did it get any more detailed?
<Braden`> Hello
<MrBusiness> Hello
<Braden`> How do I upgrade only one item using apt?
<dsnyders> meskarune, ssh is nowhere near a remote desktop system.
<Braden`> It wants to upgrade everything
<Ben64> Braden`: you should upgrade everything
<nathan28> dsnyders: the ssh box can export an x11 session
<Braden`> How do I upgrade only one item?
<meskarune> dsnyders: yes ssh is. but if you want gui check out the program teamviewer :P
<dsnyders> nathan28, true, but again, it is not rdp.
<meskarune> Braden: to install a single item you do "apt-get isntall <program>"
<randomuser> dsnyders, also see ssh -X, vnc, rdp
<zykotic10> nathan28: ssh's X forwarding is typically not a "session" but a program (i've never seen ssh do an entire desktop, expect by using VNC over SSH)
<randomuser> dsnyders, no need to go to a proprietary program like ream viewer
<Braden`> Oh thank you
<randomuser> zykotic10, i'm running an entire session via X forwarding right now
<nathan28> dsnyders: what do you want to do w/ the ssh box?
<zykotic10> randomuser: how?
<scientes> xnest
<dsnyders> nathan28, What ssh box?
<nathan28> the linux box
<randomuser> zykotic10, ssh -X?
<ana-slman> هل هناك من يساعدني
<bascotie2> tomreyn, reading about it now
<zykotic10> randomuser: and then "startx" that doesn't answer my question at all
<MrBusiness> Anyone have a link to a good guide on just what parameters and concepts one expects in a GNU/Linux "service?"
<randomuser> zykotic10, xinit -- :1 vt10; ssh -X user@host gnome-session
<Raymond_> anybody know of free auto-responder software
<randomuser> MrBusiness, read the files in /etc/init.d
<zykotic10> randomuser: very interesting! thanks.
<randomuser> zykotic10, to be fair, it does not play nicely with unity
<MrBusiness> I am reading them, but I was hoping for more over an overview of their commonalities that might answer a few questions/suspicions I have concerning them.
<meskarune> MrBusiness: what are you refering to?
<zykotic10> randomuser: not an issue ;)
<macmartine> I have God (godrb.com)  monitoring a couple resque processes. When Ubuntu tries to reboot, it gets stuck in a loop waiting for the resque processes to quit and they never do. Why wouldn't Ubuntu be able to kill the processes? THhe pid files have the correct pid's
<theunholy> Response:	500 OOPS: cannot read anon e-mail list file:/etc/vsftpd.banned_emails
<dsnyders> nathan28, windows has a system called remote desktop, which it uses to connect to other windows boxes.  I was just casually asking if there was a server for linux.  I'm fully aware that I could do a VNC and ssh -x, etc.  I was just wondering if there was something that played with the microsoft client so that I didn't have to install a bunch of stuff on the windows box.
<randomuser> zykotic10, okay, enjoy!
<meskarune> I only mention teamviewer because its very easy to install and set up for new users who just want something to work out of box
<randomuser> dsnyders, rdesktop
<meskarune> plus it works really well with windows
<nathan28> isn't putty platform neutral?
<MrBusiness> Well, presumably anything set up as a service defines specific interfaces, and they may all employ certain techniques for tracking their PIDs. I'm trying to write some services, but I don't really feel that I have a good, logical grasp of what it is that I am writing.
<randomuser> meskarune, everyone is a potential contributor, with a bug report or usability feedback at the very least.
<randomuser> meskarune, unless you point them at something like teamviewer - it does the job, but i would be suprised if it could be supported here
<MrBusiness> I guess the /etc/init.d/skeleton is a potential starting point
<randomuser> MrBusiness, i suggest you try ##linux
<MrBusiness> alrighty
<randomuser> MrBusiness, or #ubuntu-devel, i suppose; its mostly point and click support here
<meskarune> randomuser: I do not see your point at all. team viewer has its own support website, so why would #ubuntu need to support it?
<dsnyders> randomuser, rdesktop is the linux client end, no?
<MrBusiness> thanks randomuser
<randomuser> meskarune, this is the ubuntu support channel
<ana-slman> هناك من هو وقح هنا ويدعي مساعدتي
<meskarune> randomuser: a user asked for a simple remote desktop program. I gave them an answer. that is all. what are you getting so upset about?
<randomuser> dsnyders, yes. SPICE is nice, if you have the hardware for it, VNC is standard for every OS
<dsnyders> ana-slman, this is an eglish channel.
<randomuser> meskarune, you gave them an off-topic answer
<meskarune> randomuser: no I didn't. teamviewer runs on ubuntu perfectly well, and works with windows
<tomvolek> HI, a newbie, i am trying to setup ssh on a host inside the firewall, i have generated ssh keys...
<randomuser> meskarune, so I can just apt-get install teamviewer ?
<michalchik> Does anyone know of a linux based programs that does what TunnelBear does for windows?
<ana-slman> dsnyders: Incorrect
<tomvolek> what do i need to do from a host outside the firewall, i am getting error message
<meskarune> randomuser: or download the debs and isntall those.
<nathan28> tomvolek: you need the address of the machine
<meskarune> randomuser: its a linux and windows program
<randomuser> meskarune, is it in the repo, was my question
<nathan28> and to poke a hole through its firewall
<samuel> hello guys
<nathan28> and probably really want to to have good security on it
<samuel> anyone know if it is possible to change the messaging menu status from the command line?
<tomvolek> hi nathan...  i am getting WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!
<nathan28> samuel: it'll vary from program to program
<ana-slman> dsnyders: this is an GENERAL languages channel
<nivyaj> can someone help me? Evolution always crashes
<meskarune> randomuser: they have ubuntu debs on the teamviewer site
<nivyaj> when i'm dealing with my contacts and Ubuntu One
<nathan28> notification is both script and code leevel
<samuel> nathan28, I was hoping that it might be possible with empathy, but I cant find anything that will do that
<randomuser> tomvolek, expected with a residential type connection; it means it cant match to an official DNS record. disregard, not your issue
<tomvolek> nathan28  i am using ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 tomvolek@IPAddress
<Ben64> !en | ana-slman
<ubottu> ana-slman: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tomvolek> randomuser,  i had this setp on a first server bhind firewall and it works
<zykotic10> randomuser: that is so cool.  I did not know that was possible with ssh, thanks again!
<randomuser> meskarune, if you are in #ubuntu offering support, please restrict your solutions to those supported by ubuntu. If you dont have an answer in domain, keep quiet
<meskarune> randomuser: it IS supported by ubuntu
<randomuser> tomvolek, do you think it's a key issue?
<tomvolek> randomuser now trying to setup a new box and i get this when tryinf to connect form outside
<arpitgyl> hello
<ana-slman> I want to support the English language
<tomvolek> randomuser, I generated a new key using a genkey  for this machine
<randomuser> tomvolek, so you are forwarding to a new box?
<tomvolek> yes
<randomuser> from the router/firewall
<randomuser> ok
<randomuser> tomvolek, you need to delete the entry for that IP in .ssh/known_hosts
<tomvolek> so how do i use the key from this new machine to be used froom outside host
<tomvolek> oh
<tomvolek> on the new box behind the  firewall ?
<meskarune> tomvolek: you need to upload the public key to the host
<randomuser> tomvolek, then use ssh-copy-id -i /path/to/key user@host
<nivyaj> can someone help me? Evolution always crashes  when I try to look at my contacts. I get an error message saying it timed out
<randomuser> no, on the initiating box from the outside, tomvolek
<tomvolek> knows_hosts is all encypted it seems
<willdabeast> Hey, I was wondering if there is a way to get the interface from Lucid Linux onto Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.10
<tomvolek> upload the public key to the host outiside the firwall ?
<tomvolek> randomuser, ok, I am going from tomvolekhost which is outside to Server1 inside
<tomvolek> so in that respect what do i copy where ? :)
<randomuser> no, the initiating box needs the keypair, the inside box gets the pubkey
<linuxlover> hi, i have a conky.sh file that loads the conky monitor, and I would like to load it at startup.
<ana-slman> Please help me
<tomvolek> ok, so I need to copy the public key which was generated inside to the mahcine outside the firewall
<meskarune> wildabeast: you want to install unity on netbook remix...?
<dsnyders> ana-slman, how can we help?
<randomuser> tomvolek, I cant get any more specific without pasting manpages into the channel
<macmartine> Ack, I put a startup command in a file but now I can't find it. It was a pre-existing file. What might it have been?
<tomvolek> :) ok thanks
<nathan28> tomvolek: the public key goes on the machine you log into
<willdabeast> meskarune, if that is the UI for lucid yes, is that the correct package?
<nathan28> the private key only goes on the machine you use to log on
<meskarune> tomvolek: look up ssh on the arch wiki
<meskarune> willdabeast: wouldn't it be easier to just install regular ubuntu? :P
<nathan28> your passphrase gets checked agains the public key, which then checks against the private key then back again iirc
<meskarune> macmartine: if you remmeber the command, you can grep it
<nathan28> i'm not a security expert don't do anything serious on the basis of that explanation
<macmartine> meskarune: just found it, rc.local. thanks
<dsnyders> willdabeast, Which UI you have depends on which flavour of ubuntu you've got installed.
<willdabeast> meskarune, on my netbook?
<ana-slman> gajim program does not function
<nathan28> tomvolek: if you need to get on from another network you're going to need a static ip
<meskarune> willdabeast: I've got archlinux with fluxbox on my netbook. install whatever you want. :P
<linuxlover> can someone suggest?
<nathan28> there are a few free services that will provide one if you don't pay for one from your ISP
<linuxlover> hi, i have a conky.sh file that loads the conky monitor, and I would like to load it at startup.
<willdabeast> meskarune, i see haha, wow so yes i am currently at peon status. c:
<meskarune> ana-slman: what is the error message
<Ben64> !startup | linuxlover
<ubottu> linuxlover: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<willdabeast> thanks meskarun and dsnyder appreciate the help
<nathan28> linuxlover: depends, possibly your .xinitrc
<nathan28> tho more likely your display manager's config
<ana-slman> There is a problem regarding the program gajim
<meskarune> ana-slman: what is the problem with gajim?
<linuxlover> hasn't anyone used conky before?
<nathan28> linuxlover: we don't know what DE you use
<meskarune> yes, lots of people use conky ><
<ana-slman> The program is installed but does not start
<meskarune> ana-slman: when you type "gaijim" in a terminal what is the message?
<meskarune> ana-slman: would you be interested in using pidgin instead of gajim?
<jbubni> what do i do if auto eht0 does not get me a connection to my firewall?
<meskarune> jbubni: do you mean to your router...?
<nivyaj> can someone help me? Evolution always crashes  when I try to look at my contacts. I get an error message saying it timed out
<nivyaj> evolution is just super buggy
<jbubni> yes it is at 10.0.3.1
<damo22> jbubni, is there a dhcp server running on your router?
<zykotic10> jbubni: that was a typo right, your trying to configure eth0 correct?
<meskarune> nivyaj: how many contacts do you have? are you trying to sync them? can you run evolution from a terminal to get an error message? have you seached the forums? :)
<jbubni> zykotic10: yes
<zykotic10> jbubni: ok, just checkin'
<jbubni> and yes
<nivyaj> meskarune: thanks so much. I have 560 in the vcf that I'm importing
<nivyaj> meskarune: I am trying to sync them using ubuntu one
<damo22> jbubni, do you have mac filtering on the router enabled?
<jbubni> i tried ifconfig eth0 10.0.3.2
<meskarune> you may just have to let it sync before trying to access it nivyaj
<ana-slman> meskarune: See the special
<meskarune> jbubni: did ifconfig say eth0 was up?
<nivyaj> meskarune: it deletes my contacts
<nivyaj> and it also just hangs
<jbubni> not sure about the mac filtering
<meskarune> nivyaj: it sounds like a bug to me. maybe try thunderbird or clawsmail?
<meskarune> though importing 500 contacts will take a while for any program
<damo22> jbubni, do you restrict any computers from accessing your lan by mac address?
<jbubni> after i typed ifconfig eth0 10.0.3.2 it returned to the next line
<black_ru> Hello to all
<nivyaj> meskarune:  i get this bug: This address book cannot be opened.  Please check that the path /home/nivyaj/.local/share/evolution/addressbook/system exists and that permissions are set to access it.Detailed error message: Timeout was reached
<meskarune> jbubni: just type "sudo ifconfig -l"
<bobo37773> black_ru: Hello
<black_ru> help pls to grab video and audio
<bobo37773> black_ru: Like a dsktop screencast?
<black_ru> i do this ffmpeg -f x11grab -s xga -sameq -r 25 -i :0.0  -f alsa -ac 2 -i hw:0,0 out.mpg
<black_ru> but the voice is coming from speakerphones
<black_ru> I dont need to grab my own noise
<bobo37773> black_ru: You mean sound is coming from microphone?
<black_ru> to mic
<meskarune> nivyaj: well, check that the path exists, and check the permissions for it. :)
<jbubni> sudo ifconfig -l returns ifconfig: option '-l' not recognised.
<nivyaj> how?
<black_ru> I need to grab video and just voice in this video
<damo22> jbubni, sudo ifconfig -a
<meskarune> jbubni: sudo ifconfig eth0
<meskarune> it should say UP Multicast
<meskarune> if its up
<Demonstrate> Does anyone know if I can install ubuntu to my secondary SATA drive, but keep booting from SDA1 & sda2??
<meskarune> Demonstrate: you want to dual boot with other OS's?
<Jordan_U> Nicolas_Leonida2: meskarune: grub's boot sector should go in the mbr if it gors anywhere at all. Not to any Partition Boot Record.
<Demonstrate> I already do dual boot. my question is can i dualboot from seperate HDD's
<meskarune> Demonstrate: I have a sepperate /boot partition that boots all the OS's on my desktop
<nivyaj> meskarune:
<nivyaj>  -rw-r--r-- 1nivyaj nivyaj 385024 2012-02-12 13:59 addressbook.db
<nivyaj> -rw-r--r-- 1 nivyaj nivyaj 3930 2012-02-12 13:59 addressbook.db.summary
<nivyaj> -rw-r--r-- 1 nivyaj nivyaj 129024 2012-02-13 23:25 contacts.db
<FloodBot1> nivyaj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> Demonstrate: yes you can
<meskarune> you dualboot the same with sepperate harddrives as you do with the same harddrive Demonstrate
<Demonstrate> SDA1 = 80gb, has windows * ubuntu, sda2 = 300 gb.
<pangolin> Demonstrate: yes, I have ubuntu on one drive and Windows on another.
<Demonstrate> cool thanks.
<jbubni> inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
<damo22> jbubni, no thats the loopback device
<dr_willis> i keep grub on the linux hd. makes windows happy. and me.
<jbubni> eth0 has no inet addr
<liberal> eff windows
<liberal> it's supposed to make YOU happy
<Demonstrate> Also one more question, should ubuntu randomly "bottle-neck"?? I have an OCTOCORE hyperthreaded cpu, but for somereason every now-aand again wheni switch appsor something the cursor will move or the entire system will "delay"
<dr_willis> Demonstrate:  your example was 1drive with 2partitions
<dr_willis> Demonstrate:  i git sda windows.. and  sdb  linux
<Demonstrate> dr_willis: I know what I said.
<meskarune> I have 4 harddrives with logical partitions on them and 3 different OS's installed
<linuxlover> Ben64, i am new to linux man i dont know how to start sh files at startup
<Demonstrate> I currently Dual boot from  the same harddrive, but that doesnt mean I dont have anathor.
<linuxlover> Ben64, can you guide me step by step?
<meskarune> nivyaj: can you go to  /home/nivyaj/.local/share/evolution/addressbook/system and make sure it exists in your file system. then check the permissions on it?
<dr_willis> linuxlover:  depends on what its doing
<Ben64> linuxlover: did you not see the link the bot gave you?
<damo22> jbubni, sudo ifconfig eth0 inet 10.0.3.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<Ben64> !startup | linuxlover
<ubottu> linuxlover: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<nivyaj> meskarune: i did
<linuxlover> dr_willis the sh file starts conky
<nivyaj> meskarune:  -rw-r--r-- 1nivyaj nivyaj 385024 2012-02-12 13:59 addressbook.db-rw-r--r-- 1 nivyaj nivyaj 3930 2012-02-12 13:59 addressbook.db.summary-rw-r--r-- 1 nivyaj nivyaj 129024 2012-02-13 23:25 contacts.db
<Demonstrate> So does anyone know How I can improve the randomness of these freezes?? Ive got 8CPU cores I shouldnt lag at all..
<zykotic10> Ben64: that !startup factoid is kinda out of date, and non-useful, except for 10.04LTS i'd guess
<dr_willis> linuxlover:  put it in the autorun dir ;)
<Demonstrate> Using 11.04 if that helps
<meskarune> nivyaj: do you get errors from ubuntu one when syncing?
<linuxlover> where is autorun dir?
<dr_willis> !autorun
<jbubni> no such device
<meskarune> linuxlover: if you want to run a script at start, ad it to startup with "bash script.sh"
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<nivyaj> meskarune: i get errors when I try looking at my contacts. Either the personal folder or the ubuntu one. And then I lose all my contact (as iin they are deleted)
<nathan28> nivyaj: Ubuntu One loses your contacts?
<jbubni> siocsifaddr: no such device
<nathan28> you might want to contact them about that if it's the case
<meskarune> nivyaj: can you let your ubuntu one sync before clicking on anything?
<damo22> jbubni, lspci |grep net
<zykotic10> dr_willis: ;) that !startup/!autostart factoid is kinda out of date, and non-useful, except for 10.04LTS i'd guess
<Demonstrate> *Using ubuntu I encounter random freezes, cursors freezes up, gotta wait a little like lag. any idea why? 11.04 Octocore cpu & 8500GT
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I would like to reinstall pulse audio... How is this done please? I have ALSA right now
<dr_willis> in the .config dir i think is autostart ir autorun
<Ben64> StepNjump: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<meskarune> Demonstrate: you'd have to look at logs and run some test to figure out what is causing the lag
<dr_willis> been in the same place for several releases
<Demonstrate> meskarune could it be that i installed via wubi.exe??
<Jordan_U> StepNjump: It depends on what you did to remove pulseaudio in the first place. Did you follow a particular guide?
<dr_willis> not on ubuntu so i cant check it
<Ben64> Demonstrate: yes
<meskarune> Demonstrate there was a kworker bug that sucked up a ton of system resources, which was fixed in the 3.1 kernel update
<Demonstrate> my CPU is going bizzaraly crazy even at idle..
<StepNjump> Thanks Ben... and how do I remove ALSA? I'm sad cuz alsa sounds better but I have problems
<Ben64> StepNjump: what problems
<linuxlover> ubottu i dont see the boot section!
<ubottu> linuxlover: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Demonstrate> well ill run the update, and I'll come back here and let you know. coming from 2.6.38
<ch33z> how do i edit the bind directory in ubuntu server?
<jbubni> damo22: 00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
<Jordan_U> StepNjump: Pulseaudio is not a replacement for ALSA, pulseaudio runs on top of ALSA.
<ch33z> pleasee helpp
<zykotic10> StepNjump: removing ALSA means no sound at all, pulse relies on ALSA for h/w access (one does not replace teh other)
<StepNjump> Oh well, I cannot record certain things... Some applications don't work like the morsekob JAVA application
<meskarune> omg you are still on 2.6 Demonstrate? o_O
<StepNjump> zykotic10 oh I see
<Demonstrate> I dont like updating..
<dr_willis> linuxlover:  you start that at login. not boot.
<Demonstrate> anyways updating be back.
<linuxlover> how?
<linuxlover> plz tell me step by step
<StepNjump> Something happened at one point on my system and I had lost all my audio until I installed alsa
<Ben64> jbubni: what version ubuntu
<dr_willis> linuxlover:  that autorun dir....
<StepNjump> My system is pretty much mixed up
<jbubni> ubuntu 10.04
<damo22> jbubni, dmesg|grep eth0
<meskarune> linuxlover: you have been told already. add your script to your start up. this depends on what DE you are running
<ch33z> hmm?
<linuxlover> where is the autorun dir?
<ch33z> that would help alot though
<Ben64> jbubni: you should upgrade to a newer version
<ch33z> cuz once i have dns set up i should be set
<ch33z> ;0
<dr_willis> look in the .config dir.. linuxlover
<Ben64> linuxlover: ~/.config/autostart
<jbubni> i had the same problems with the new version so i tried to go back...
<zykotic10> jbubni: nothing wrong with using Lucid 10.04LTS!
<dr_willis> conky docs or faq mention this i recall linuxlover
<Ben64> jbubni: i had a problem with my intel gigabit network card with 10.04, upgrading to 11.10 fixed everything
<ch33z> ah
<ch33z> so do i do that?
<ch33z> or?
<dr_willis> conky and unity can have issues ive seen
<Jordan_U> linuxlover: There is no autorun directory like there is in Windows. ~/.config/autostart/ requires .desktop files, so you can't just put any script or binary in there.
<StepNjump> Normally, I used to use gnome sound recorder to record audio on my system... It used to work very well but now I get: Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them with the "Sound Preferences" under the System Preferences menu.
<Jordan_U> linuxlover: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jbubni> damo22: e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: ...
<dr_willis> you can put scripts or links in the autostart dir.
<ch33z> zykotic10 what do i do? i did the /etc/bind/ but it just says directory  how do edit that?
<meskarune> StepNjump: so change your sound settings in the system config?
<dr_willis> or launchers
<Jordan_U> dr_willis: Are you sure that a .desktop file isn't required for that?
<zykotic10> ch33z: wrong nick i believe
<jbubni> damo22: e1000: eth0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full ....
<ch33z> wrong nick?
<dr_willis> Jordan_U:  pretty sure
<ch33z> zykotic10 what do you mean wrong nick?
<jbubni> damo22: eth0: no IPv6 routers...
<StepNjump> and when I try to do just that.. .I get Waiting for sound system to respond (when trying to open the sound preferences). It stays like that forever
<zykotic10> ch33z: I have no idea what you are talking about, so i assume you must mean someone else
<ch33z> lol
<StepNjump> and when I try to do just that.. .I get Waiting for sound system to respond (when trying to open the sound preferences). It stays like that forever meskarune
<damo22> jbubni, thats good, maybe your router doesnt support gigabit ethernet
<ch33z> this is an ubuntu forum
<meskarune> StepNjump: can you open amixer in the terminal?
<ch33z> zykotic10 i am asking about dns do you know anything?
<StepNjump> I tell you meskarune its really messed up
<zykotic10> ch33z: nope
<ch33z> ah, newbs lolz
<linuxlover> Jordan_U i use ubuntu 11.04
<SnolaX> hey
<meskarune> StepNjump: can you open amixer in the terminal?
<SnolaX> lol
<SnolaX> xDD
<SnolaX> someone plays openarena?
 * zykotic10 thinks he was just called a newb :(
<linuxlover> meskarune in startup, I add "bash conky.sh" right? and in the /.config/autostart I put copy the sh file, right?
<StepNjump> meskarune: stuff like that came up on my screen Simple mixer control 'Input Source',2
<meskarune> linuxlover: are you trying to run conky? or trying to run a bash script?
<StepNjump> Should I go in synaptics and remove everything in there about pulse and alsa and then reinstall?
<linuxlover> am trying to run conky.sh file at startup meskarune
<SnolaX> dudes
<meskarune> linuxlover: is conky.sh a script?
<nathan28> linuxlover: what display manager do you use?
<SnolaX> someone plays openarena___?
<linuxlover> yes meskarune
<SnolaX> :D
<nathan28> linuxlover: is your conky.sh in a dir in your $PATH?
<SnolaX> whos meskarune
<nathan28> is it executable?
<SnolaX> idk
<SnolaX> ask him
<meskarune> linuxlover: are you trying to start a script named conky or are you trying to run the program conky at start?
<SnolaX> lol
<linuxlover> nathan i dont know what is a display manager
<jbubni> connection works if it is directly connected to the modem, firewall running damn small linux connects fine, used to have the same setup, tried upgrading to 11.10, now can get on via firewall with either OS
<damo22> linuxlover, you cant run conky from rc.local if your display manager hasnt started yet afaik
<dr_willis> linuxlover:  so copy it to .config/autowhaterver  dir
<linuxlover> meskarune i am trying to run conky.sh file that is located in the home folder
<StepNjump> Even pavucontrol doesn't work anymore!
<bobo37773> damo22: Are you sure that is a good idea?
<nathan28> linuxlover: what does echo $PATH say?
<damo22> bobo37773, read my post carefully i said cant
<linuxlover> nathan28 what is this $PATH man?
<nathan28> and what does ls -lhA /home/yr_user_name/conky.sh say
<meskarune> linuxlover: why do you need that file run at boot though? what does that script do? start multiple conky's?
<linuxlover> I AM PROUD TO BE A NEWBIE nathan28
<linuxlover> yeah meskarune
<bobo37773> damo22: Sorry. Your right. I read it wrong.
<meskarune> linuxlover: I see. well you can have that script run at boot by adding it to your startup. do you run gnome, fluxbox, kde, or what?
<linuxlover> meskarune?
<meskarune> yes? :)
<dr_willis> linuxlover:  you may want to learn some more linux basics befor messing with conky and scripts.
<zamiel> linuxlover: did you get the answer on how to make the app startup on login?
<nathan28> linuxlover: don't listen to willis, just make sure you back up your files regularly
<dr_willis> bummer andchat crashed..
<nathan28> you can do anything then
<zamiel> linuxlover: you can always modify the .profile in /home/(username/
<damo22> what is conky ???
<dr_willis> he cant seem to comprehend the simple act of copying a file to a dir... thats all that is needed for his fix.
<meskarune> damo22: it is a system information utility
<zykotic10> !info conky | damo22
<zamiel> damo22: its an on-desktop report on stats and other data info... quite handy
<nathan28> dr_willis: hey, everybody starts somewhere... and everybody needs backups
<ubottu> damo22: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-2 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 68 kB
<bobo37773> linuxlover: Are you only running one conky? Meaning everything is in .conkyrc?
<damo22> you cant run an X11 program from rc.local since the session hasnt started yet
<dr_willis> nathan28:  and we have told hom what to do.
<dr_willis> we told him that earlier alsdo nathan28  ;)
<wookienz> guys, some hacker has gone through about 100 of my php files and added a "eval(base64_decode(...." header. what sed command can i use to go through each one and remove the string?
<nathan28> dr_willis: yeah i think he might be rootkit
<zamiel> linuxlover: pm me if you will...
<macmartine> I have a couple commands in /etc/rc.local that are supposed to start processes on startup but they aren't starting. What might cause that?
<dr_willis> cp scriptname.sh  ~/home/yourusername/autorun (or was it autostart)
<bobo37773> wookienz: Are they all exactly the same?
<wookienz> yes
<wookienz> bobo37773: the files the same name? or the strong in each file?
<wookienz> string
<nathan28> linuxlover: you need to fulfill a few conditions: 1. have a legit script 2. have the script be executable 3. have another script call the script when you log in
<bobo37773> wookienz: No I mean the string
<wookienz> the string is the saem
<dr_willis> im very sure the conky faq/docs also menton how to do this. They reccomend a delay in the script so conky starts about 20 sec after the desktop loads.
<wookienz> same
<linuxlover_> hi meskarune
<linuxlover_> the net got disconnectedd
<bobo37773> dr_willis: you are right. Always use sleep if you can with conky
<bobo37773> wookienz: use -i switch with sed
<dr_willis> and i DO recall conky not working well with Unity and the dash when i tried it a few months back.
<linuxlover_> meskarune??
<meskarune> conky uses a ton of system resources. it will drain laptop battery life quickly
<linuxlover_> meskarune i use a desktop
<meskarune> linuxlover: yeah, I have conky on my desktop. :)
<bobo37773> wookienz: Something like -->         sed -i /"eval(base64blahblahblah"/d *php
<syddraf> From the GRUB command line, how do I determine the uuid of a drive?
<linuxlover_> http://imagebin.org/198826 this is what conky.sh looks like just suggest me how do I launch it a startup plz
<nathan28> syddraf: blkid
<zykotic10> syddraf: from GRUB command i doubt you can, from regular command line blkid
<nathan28> oh grub
<meskarune> linuxlover: what DE/WM are you using? just add the script to your start up. tell us if you are using gnome or kde or xfce please
<nathan28> blind luck or foreknowledge work better there
<linuxlover_> i use gnome meskarune GNOME 2.32
<nathan28> linuxlover_: 2.32? i thought the GNOME devs banned non-3.x
<meskarune> linuxlover: then in the gnome preferences there should be session. you can add the script there to start, and have conky start after it.
<linuxlover_> any other way? what about startup applications?
<meskarune> linuxlover: I mean just put "bash /path/conky.sh" to it
<wookienz> bobo37773: thanks.
<bobo37773> wookienz: Your welcome.
<meskarune> linuxlover: add it to start up applications. it will start when you login ><
<linuxlover_> in startup?
<linuxlover_> ok
<zamiel> linuxlover: you can also add it as the last line to the .profile in the root of your home directory.
<nathan28> linuxlover_: make sure the conky.sh file is executable, otherwise nothing will happen
<zamiel> # conky &
<nathan28> or as zamiel says just call conky ifyou only have one .conkyrc
<zykotic10> zamiel: (i'm not sure) but i don't think putting GUI application in .profile is a good idea, i'd image that gets sourced for TTYs as well as Xorg
<goose`> with iptables if i block 62.181.64.0/18 would that mean 62.181.64.0 to 62.181.127.255 ?
<zamiel> zykotic10: I do it all the time. also .profile is only called when you log in / affects one user not the whole machine
<zamiel> zykotic10: although i may suffer from the "works on my machine" syndrome sometimes.
<bobo37773> goose`: Why would .64. go to .127.?
<zykotic10> zamiel: do you get errors when logging into VTs?  (ctrl+alt+f1 -> f6)
<zamiel> zykotic10: nope.
<goose`> well how would i block 62.181.64.0 to 62.181.127.255 in one line
<goose`> thats what im asking
<dr_willis> example conky.desktop file and some other neat conky tips ( not ubuntu specific) googled at -->  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Conky
<goose`> like what would be the range for that, or is that not possible
<goose`> instead of creating a new line for .65 and .66 all the way to .127
<zamiel> zykotic10: ok, just a small one > cannot open display...
<zykotic10> zamiel: that makes sense
<zamiel> zykotic10: but that is really minor...
<zykotic10> !wfm | zamiel
<ubottu> zamiel: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<bobo37773> goose`: I am a little rusty but I think it might be like this -->   62.181.64.0-62.181.127.255
<zamiel> oh ubottu, you are so far inside the box
<meskarune> no reason not to do something if you know how to fix it. ;P
<bobo37773> goose`: May need to look at the switches though
<goose`> thx
<bobo37773> no problem
<nathan28> goose`: 62.181.64.0/24
<nathan28> goose`: n/m, didn't read properly
<nathan28> bobo37773: not sure about ubuntu but the 62.181.64.0-62.181.127.255 form is deprected iirc
<nathan28> *deprecated
<bobo37773> nathan28: How else to specify a range like that?
<nathan28> well 0-255 is 0/24
<nathan28> hold on
<nathan28> bobo37773: that's in NFS exports
<nathan28> sinces hosts.allow is ancient (and dead, right?) i think it works fine there
<bobo37773> nathan28: NFS exports? I have no idea what you are talking about.
<nathan28> the range to which you export an NFS share
<nathan28> confusion's on my part
<ruslan_osmanov> hi. there is system - preferences - passwords and encryption keys menu item. In what directory it stores it's data?
<ruslan_osmanov> I want remove it since an old user set its password there....
<ruslan_osmanov> * his
<StepNjump> What is the best way to back up my system Norton_Ghost style?
<dr_willis> theer is a 'g4l' tool i recall thats like 'ghost for linux' but ive never used it.
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bobo37773> ruslan_osmanov: Do you have a program called seahorse?
<zykotic10> StepNjump: clonezilla livecd is similar to Ghost
<ruslan_osmanov> bobo37773, I think no.I'm actually on debian )
<StepNjump> ok so I need to run it as a liveCD zykotic10 ?
<ruslan_osmanov> bobo37773, hmm, but it is available. should I install it?
<zykotic10> StepNjump: ya, it's a LiveCD
<StepNjump> Ok thanks a lot zykotic10
<bobo37773> ruslan_osmanov: Well it can delete keys. That is all I know.
<ruslan_osmanov> bobo37773, thanks. I'll try\
<meskarune> ruslan_osmanov: can you just delete the user and his/her home director if they are no longer using the system?
<bobo37773> StepNjump: What do you mean by "best"? Fastest, byte by byte, file at a time, etc.. etc...
<meskarune> best is subjective
<ruslan_osmanov> meskarune, sure. I was just curious about the keys
<bobo37773> nathan28: Did you find an alternate way for a range like that?
<wookienz> hi, i need a script/commend that will go through each file in a directory, search for a specific "string", return the file names, then allow me ot use those file names to do some sed scripting on. any ideas?
<wookienz> commend=command
<StepNjump> zykotic10: Does it back up to a file or do I need to create a partition of the same size for the destination?
<zykotic10> StepNjump: it supports files, as well as compressed files.  It also has network support.
<StepNjump> Something easy bobo37773 ... Something that compresses the system into 1 file (or a few) so I could revert back to a previous date in case of mishap
<meskarune> wookienz: sed and awk would probably work
<bobo37773> ruslan_osmanov: On your system is there this folder -->  ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<wookienz> yes but how!
<StepNjump> awsome.. thanks zykotic10
<StepNjump> I'm downloading it now..
<meskarune> wookienz: man sed and man awk
<wookienz> i have the sed command, i have a find command to find the files, but i need to lnik them
<ruslan_osmanov> bobo37773, indeed :) thank you
<bobo37773> StepNjump: Gotcha. Yeah I would probably go with clonezilla too then.
<bobo37773> ruslan_osmanov: Your welcome.
<meskarune> wookienz: you can pipe the output to a new file
<bobo37773> wookienz: Are the files located in different places? Like different places of a directory tree?
<sixdahs> wookienz: grep?
<wookienz> yes, but all under /home/someone/
<pangolin> having a strange issue with VLC, I am not getting any sound, nothing muted in alsamixer, tried different settings in VLC prefs, any ideas?
<wookienz> presently i have... "find . -type f -exec grep -l "string: {} \;, this gets me the file names i need to work on. I now need to look at each of those files, remove a search string, and add in a new line.
<bobo37773> wookienz: If I understand correctly you are saying file1= ~/folder1/file.php    and file2= ~/folder2/file2.php    <-- Is this correct?
<wookienz> bobo37773: yes
<meskarune> pangolin: do you have codecs installed?
<wookienz> but they may be 20 in one folder and 10 in another ect
<wookienz> etc
<pangolin> meskarune: I have the restricted-extras package installed
<meskarune> wookienz: awk will do that. read the man page on it
<bobo37773> wookienz: Maybe a for each loop?
<wookienz> presently i have for sed... sed -i '/somesttring/d' file.php to remove the string, then sed -i 1i"newlinestring" file.php to add a new line. just need to string all three together
<bobo37773> wookienz: You can take the ouput from your find command and use sed with it. Is that what you want?
<wookienz> yes
<sixdahs> wookienz: sed -i 's/somestring/newstring/g' will replace somestring with newstring
<Jordan_U> wookienz: Sorry, I came in in the middle. What are you trying to accomplish?
<R3ad> Hi guys.
<cfhowlett> R3ad: greetings
<colton_> ls -l
<wookienz> sixdahs i need that to work on all files under a home directory
<R3ad> Whoever it was that suggested a virtnual machine and vnc for running bt5 on my tablet, cheers.
<R3ad> It's working fine.
<wookienz> can i pipe my find commadn that outputs the list of files into a sed command to work on?
<meskarune> wookienz you can use a pipe or do > file.txt to make a text file to edit
<wookienz> must be in place as there are a hundred files
<sixdahs> wookienz: find . -type f -exec sed -i "s/somestring/newstring/g" '{}' \;
<dr_willis> nd has advanced options
<bobo37773> wookienz: Something like this -->  http://pastie.org/3378808
<dr_willis> find has some neat features.
<wookienz> sixdahs: true that could cut out one command
<wookienz> bobo37773: thanks,,, so will that operate an oeach line of $x
<Jordan_U> bobo37773: That's going to have problems with filenames that have spaces.
<Jordan_U> wookienz: I would recommend asking in #bash.
<wookienz> sixdahs: how do i run multiple commands under exec?
<wookienz> jordan_U: ok thanks
<Jordan_U> wookienz: You're welcome.
<bobo37773> wookienz: That is just a basic example
<sixdahs> like what other commands
<bobo37773> wookienz: sixdahs solution is much more elegant
<Jordan_U> wookienz: I hope that you have everything in your home directory backed up...
<wookienz> the string im looking for to remove is very complicated and i cant work out how to escape some of the characters to allow sed to use it as a string and thus remive it outright stright up instead of removing the entire line and then hvaing to put back a <?php stanza...
<wookienz> but if i can figuyre out the escaping then one less command i would need
<bobo37773> Jordan_U: Can you explain please? The spaces thing I mean
<wookienz> jordan_U: i web server home dir, and yes
<Jordan_U> bobo37773: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls#for_i_in_.24.28ls_.2A.mp3.29
<wookienz> here is the string if anyone can escape it and produce a sed commnd to do what i want.
<wookienz> http://pastie.org/3378828
<bobo37773> Jordan_U: Interesting. Thanks.
<sixdahs> wookienz: you want to replace the whole line3 or just what's in the quotes
<p1erre> Is anybody here experienced with lyx?
<Jordan_U> bobo37773: You're welcome. The entire site is great.
<celltech> Is there a Ubuntu 'like' linux that's Not unbuntu anymore?
<wookienz> sixdahs i want that entire string removed, nothign in its place
<wookienz> every bit of it.
<sixdahs> the entire string that is in quotes on line3
<bobo37773> Jordan_U: Bookmarked. Man I am glad I use zsh hahahaha
<Jordan_U> celltech: That would be offtopic for #ubuntu, maybe #ubuntu-offtopic would be OK, or ##linux.
<sixdahs> or the entire line3
<celltech> I'm not too happy with an OS that's 32gb's...
<Ben64> celltech: what are you talking about
<dr_willis> my linux system is on a 16gb flash
<Jordan_U> celltech: Ubuntu's default install is far less than 32 GiB. The entire thing fits on a single 700 MiB CD image (given, that's compressed and will result in a few GiB installed, but nowhere near 32).
<celltech> I have a 120gb hard drive. and I have 94gb's left. And that's ALL ubuntu
<cfhowlett> celltech: your ubuntu is 32G?  you're doin' it wrong.
<celltech> I've even slimmed it down and removed a ton of stuff
<wookienz> sixdas: yup every thign in line 3
<Ben64> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Ben64> /dev/sda1                10G  2.1G  7.4G  23% /
<wookienz> backin 20
<cfhowlett> *poof* and he's gone
<Ben64> aw
<crizzy> 10gb doesn't give you much space for your own data, though
<dr_willis> 5% of the fs is reserved for rescue.
<Ben64> i have /home separate
<sixdahs> wookienz: it's not on the same line number in each file is it..lolz
<crizzy> i c
<cfhowlett> crizzy ben64 same here
<wookienz> yes, line one
<Ben64> /dev/sda2             1.8T   54G  1.7T   4% /home
<Ben64> :)
<wookienz> but there is other stuff on the line as well, not seen in the pastie...thati need
<sixdahs> oh ok
<cfhowlett> crizzy ben64 my ubuntu studio with every codec I could lay hands on STILL comes to only 7.5g
<crizzy> :-)
<hot2trot> my terminal spit out a lot of very useful information... and it took a long time to get through it, so I can't do the operation again and pipe it to less, how can I scroll up in the terminal... page up doesn't work and theres no scroll bar on the side of the terminal...
<Jordan_U> cfhowlett: celltech left.
<crizzy> i'm having 1tb internal + 1tv external but i still run out of space
<Ben64> hot2trot: are you in screen
<cfhowlett> Jordan_U: roger
<hot2trot> Ben64: actually, yes
<Ben64> hot2trot: CTRL+A+[
<hot2trot> Ben64: THANK YOU!!
<Ben64> hot2trot: no prob
<hot2trot> Ben64: actually, that's not working... it just prints the last command, I think it is because I have my commandline setup to work like vim
<Ben64> hot2trot: ctrl+a+[ in screen enters "copy mode" where you can move through the history with the arrow keys and pgup/pgdown
<hot2trot> Ben64: AHHH i see now
<hot2trot> Ben64: worked, you sir are a scholar and  saint
<orated> Hello! I'm using this command to rsync remote folder with local folder - sudo rsync -rpPe ssh /home/user/data/ abc@192.168.1.2:/media/NAS0/data/ But after completion of the process, I see slight difference in size of destination directory - 15.4 GiB 1713 files 209 sub folders and the source is 15.5 GiB 1893 files 226 sub-folders. Running the command again is not fixing it. Am I missing any flag? How can I sync it completely?
<keniobats> Hello!, Ubuntu 12 is sucking my battery, it lasts 2h30min instead of the 5hs it last on my MacBook Air. Is there any chance to improve this?(I read about the kernel issue but don't know what to do). Thanks
<bobo37773> keniobats: What level of cpu frequency scaling are you using? Also try a lighter window manager if you want longer battery life
<macmartine> I like how the docs, about where to set enviroment variables, say: "Not recommended:  ~/.profile - This is probably the best file for placing environment variable assignments,…." that's a little contradictory.
<urfr332g0> keniobats, it might help to know that the channel for 12.04 is #ubuntu+1 :)
<keniobats> bobo37773: no idea, I've just installed Ubuntu on my MB Air, i5 2.5GHz(approx), urfr332g0 thank you! :)
<bobo37773> keniobats: Isn't 12 still alpha or beta or something?
<macmartine> Where is the PATH set by default?
<jameslord> hi all
<jameslord> how to restart gnome using command ?
<bobo37773> jameslord: you mean logout?
<keniobats> bobo37773: yes but this is an issue since 2.6.35 kernels
<keniobats> but don't know if downgrading kernel would work :S
<urfr332g0> jameslord, do you have desktop problems from tweaking compiz?
<bobo37773> keniobats: What part of the kernel is using the power that causes the regression? Like what process I mean?
<urfr332g0> jameslord, restarting the ldm though is sudo restart lightdm
<keniobats> bobo37773: If I would know that perhaps I wouldn't be here :S haha :)
<keniobats> also, it's not only a battery issue, the laptop starts heating a lot and the fan doesn't stop at all
<jameslord> bobo37773 not logout, since kde cannot respond, i want to restart it
<StepNjump> I tried clonezilla but it is trying to back up all my sda partitions.. I just want to back up the #6... Is this normal?
<bobo37773> keniobats: Hahaha. Well that makes sense I guess. Look into cpu fequency scaling. I have not had much luck with powertop but you may want to look there too.
<bobo37773> jameslord: Is your computer completely frozen?
<urfr332g0> StepNjump, you cab choose partitions
<urfr332g0> can
<keniobats> bobo37773: how do I look that? sorry for my ignorance :/
<StepNjump> urfr332g0: It only offered me to back up sda
<StepNjump> I will try again but...
<StepNjump> I have 5 partitions on sda.. too many to back up
<bobo37773> keniobats: Well powertop is a cli application. As fas as cpu frequency scaling I think ubuntu uses this by default. You know something like performance, on demand, etc..
<urfr332g0> StepNjump, in the gui where you choose you have 4 options save hd or a partition or restore the hd or a partition.
<StepNjump> oh ok so I need to choose partition... I get it.. thanks urfr332g0
<StepNjump> I will try again
<urfr332g0> StepNjump, takes a few trys to figure out maybe it did me. :)
<keniobats> bobo37773: oohh right, I think I've tested that some time ago, I'l give it a shot again
<linuxlover> Hi, I cannot run conky.sh from startup applications I jjust put there /home/USER/bash conky.sh but it wont load what is the error in that? can someone suggest?
<jyfl987> http://pastebin.com/m0JeStkP   anyone can tell me why this configure dont work??
<mcurran> On startup my eth0 connection always shows connect in wicd-client, but there is no traffic, and I always have to either disconnect/reconnect in wicd-client or do a dhclient eth0.  I've tried disabling wicd-client on startup, and then also commenting out my eth0 in "interfaces" file, but I still get the same result.  Anyone got an idea?
<bobo37773> linuxlover: hahaha. Yeah that is totally wrong. bash is an appllication and your home is a path. You want something like this if anything --> bash /home/user/conky.sh
<bobo37773> linuxlover: Let me see a pastie of your script
<mikas> alguem me ajuda a configurar DNS no debian ?
<sixdahs> wookienz: you still around
<cfhowlett> !es|mikas
<ubottu> mikas: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mikas> tanks
<bobo37773> linuxlover: You should not even need .sh file extension or to call it with bash. I don't. Mine looks like this --> /home/user/documents/scripts/conky.sh        thats it
<linuxlover> ohh i wrote /home/USER/ bash conky.sh
<infinii> Hi, I'm having trouble understanding what gnome shell is and how it relates (or differs) from the gnome desktop
<bobo37773> linuxlover: Where is your script? Also does the first line say --> #!/bin/bash     ?
<linuxlover> what does ur cony.sh file contain?same as mine?multiple conkys?
<linuxlover> wait i will give u
<linuxlover> #### conky.sh
<bobo37773> linuxlover: Here is mine http://pastie.org/3378986
<linuxlover> then 2nd line
<linuxlover> #!/bin/bash
<whumphrey_> Anyone available to help a newer user to linux? Read the forums and how to's for installing a wireless adapter and have reached a point where I need help
<linuxlover> http://pastie.org/3378992 mine is like this is that ok?
<bobo37773> linuxlover: No it's not. Delete the first line completely
<linuxlover> ok
<linuxlover> any other changes?
<FatsDT> Ok.  I've screwed things up now.   I've got a "grub rescue>" prompt after powering on.
<bobo37773> linuxlover: Notice how line one calls the interpreter "/bin/bash". All you need to add to your start up is the path to your script.
<FatsDT> That follows "error: file not found."
<bobo37773> linuxlover: Where is your script located?
<FatsDT> I can "ls (hd0,1)/boot/grub/"  and see all the grub modules
<linuxlover> right in the home folder by the name of conky.sh
<FatsDT> but "insmod (hd0,1)/boot/grub/normal.mod" just yields "error: file not found"
<wookienz> sixdahs_: just back
<whumphrey_> if anyone could offer assistance I would be very grateful
<bobo37773> linuxlover: Open a terminal and type --> /home/username/conky.sh
<bobo37773> linuxlover: Does your conky run with this command?
<hardwired> 'llo. I need to get a newer version of a package than I get with standard 'apt-get install package'. How do I do that?
<linuxlover> i  usually run  with sh conky.sh and it opens but now that i changed the script i dont know what to expect
<punkmexic> can someone tell me how to edit grub so win7 is default
<cfhowlett> hardwired: find/download the .deb package.  sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<bobo37773> linuxlover: Open a terminal and just type the path/to/script and hit enter. Does your conky load?
<hardwired> cfhowlett: OK, sounds easy enough. Will it not get overwritten at the next update?
<cfhowlett> hardwired: quite possibly.
<FatsDT> woot... found typo and progress is made
<cfhowlett> hardwired: you CAN selectively upgrade...
<linuxlover> hey conky started !!!
<hardwired> cfhowlett: ok, good enough, thanks!
<truesky> good evening everyone!
<punkmexic> can someone tell me how to edit grub so win7 is default}
<truesky> does anybody have some experience with chromium browser? I does not seem to be updating... I have the dev version, but it is not updating. im on version 17, and the newest dev is 18. Anyone have any thoughts?
<maletor> Can somebody advise how to write this? https://gist.github.com/1824441
<lonejack> Hi, can somebody help me on directory permission prob? My question regard apache. The web server can't access to my area. I did just a cmd test: sudo su www-data and then ls my/home/public_html->not allowed(but that directory has owner www-data). Why?
<linuxlover> hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaha
<linuxlover> yeah man
<blah> hey guys i created a few debdiffs and i wanna make a deb out of it - however on doing "pbuilder create" it downloads quite a few packages. do i have to do the same thing everytime i wish to create a deb package? what am i missing?
<blah> i followed the instructions here => https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/HandsOn
<SHOVELL> !stats
<bobo37773> linuxlover: There you go. Now in your startup just put -->   /path/to/script/conky.sh
<linuxlover> done
<bobo37773> linuxlover: That's it. I use sleep in my script. You may need to look into it later. Don't forget it.
<bobo37773> linuxlover: Reboot and test.
<linuxlover> bobo37773, thanks a lot man i had been struggling to start conky at startup for more than 3 hours u solved my issue in an instant thanks a lot dude
<linuxlover> and cfhowlett thanks for that pic, YYYYEEEESSSS!!!!
<cfhowlett> linuxlover: good luck/have fun
<linuxlover> hey guys just need some suggestion, which dock is better? dockbarx or cairo-dock?
<blah> some help here with the pbuilder doubt?
<linuxlover> any suggestions?
<zykotick9> linuxlover: which is better?  apples or oranges?
<linuxlover> hehehehe
<linuxlover> can u suggest?
<zykotick9> linuxlover: personally, i like apples better.
<hardwired> cfhowlett: wohooo! The new version fixed the bug that was giving me problems for days, sweet!
<linuxlover> zykotick9 i personally love all fruits[dont wanna get old quickly] hehehehe
<bobo37773> linuxlover: I like wbar the best. I am a minimalist though
<linuxlover> abhinav_singh kaise ho
<linuxlover> bobo37773: ohh
<linuxlover> do you have some custom plymouth screens you would like to share with me? bobo37773
<jyfl987> part
<Xgates> hi guys
<punkmexic> can someone tell me how to edit grub so win7 is default}
<Xgates> can anyone tell me for LUKS where I can find the latest information on Ubuntu's site/wiki for setting up LUKS?
<urfr332g0> punkmexic, take a look at GUI Apps for Grub 2 - Finally some apps for the GUI enthusiast!  here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<linuxlover> ok  bye, have to check conky bobo37773 see ya later
<anoc> i have private virtual server that have basc script icon on desktop i need to run often. It uses sudo command and asks pw each time. How can i make it so that wont ask password?
<Daniel_WMDE_> hi all. enigmail for thunderbird seems to remember my passphrase indefinitly. i don't want that. it tells me that i'm using gnupg-agent or some such, and I have to configure passphrase retention there.
<Daniel_WMDE_> i don't have gnupg-agent installed though
<Daniel_WMDE_> what does ubuntu use for managing gnupg passphrase access?
<Daniel_WMDE_> where to i configure the timeout?
<Ben64> anoc: why do you run gui on a vps? what does the script do?
<Jordan_U> punkmexic: Edit GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub as explained here: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Simple-configuration then run "sudo update-grub".
<whumphrey_> Anyone available to help a newer user to linux? Read the forums and how to's for installing a wireless adapter and have reached a point where I need help
<bobo37773> linuxlover: Take care.
<Daniel_WMDE_> ...gpgsm isn't installed either
<hardwired> Daniel_WMDE_: probably v in gpg-agent.conf
<anoc> the script updates clock. my old vmware lags the time and cannot be upgraded. so clicking the update time upc script is easy fix.
<Daniel_WMDE_> hardwired: but gnupg-agent isn't installed...
<bobo37773> linuxlover: I do not use plymouth sorry
<hardwired> hardwired: Daniel_WMDE_ , sorry, i meant: probably default-cache-ttl in gpg-agent.conf
<Daniel_WMDE_> will have a look anyway
<hardwired> Daniel_WMDE_: maybe it comes bundled with gpg
<hardwired> Daniel_WMDE_: look for .gnupg in your homedir
<Daniel_WMDE_> hardwired: i don't see that file in /etc
<Daniel_WMDE_> hardwired: find /etc -name gpg-agent.conf  <-- nothing
<punkmexic> Jordan_U, i use grub 2 maybe
<hardwired> Daniel_WMDE_: do that find in your homedir again?
<Jordan_U> punkmexic: Yes, that is the default for Ubuntu and I linked to grub2 documentation.
<theixle> I am, all of a sudden, not able to establish a good connection with telnet to a host I've been able to connect to fine for months. It says connected but "freezes" afterwards. Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<Daniel_WMDE_> hardwired: .gnupg/gpg.conf exists. use-agent is commented out.
<Ben64> anoc: you could set root's crontab to update the time
<punkmexic> http://pastebin.com/aVc4ZHRA
<hardwired> Daniel_WMDE_: hold on, I'll check my stuff
<anoc> Ben64: did that but wont work somehow. tried many guides from various forums.
<punkmexic> thanks urfr332g0
<Daniel_WMDE_> hardwired: when i try to use gpg on the command line, *noi* agent is used.
<Daniel_WMDE_> this is strange
<urfr332g0> punkmexic, you might look at Jordan_U link as well.
<Daniel_WMDE_> enigmail seems to interact with a passphrase agent, but gpg on the command line doesn't
<Daniel_WMDE_> wtf?
<SubjectOne> heyah Daniel_WMDE_, i have sinds today the same problem
<hardwired> Daniel_WMDE_: it could be enigmail caches your pw without gpg agent, why not?
<theixle> Btw, this is in Ubuntu 10.04.3 L
<Daniel_WMDE_> SubjectOne: i have first noticved yesterday. somethign is strange...
<SubjectOne> gpg no longer want to work via cli
<Daniel_WMDE_> hardwired: because when i try to change enigmails setting, it explicitly tells me that it can't because i'm using an agent and i need to go there to change the sessing.
<anoc> can't i just somehow save the sudo pass into this script line??: sudo ntpdate time1.mikes.fi
<Daniel_WMDE_> hardwired: now, that *could* be an enigmail bug. but...
<punkmexic> i understand english but not grub language :p
<punkmexic> can someone help me edit my grub? http://pastebin.com/aVc4ZHRA
<SubjectOne> does that means it has a homecall service ? build in ?
<SubjectOne> i just got a verry creepy feeling about this
<hardwired> Daniel_WMDE_: what does ps acx|grep agent  tell you? is the agent running?
<Ben64> anoc: no, the best way is root's crontab like i said
<Daniel_WMDE_> hardwired: ssh-agent is running, as expected. nothign else
<Daniel_WMDE_> or do ssh and gnupg share an agent now?
<Daniel_WMDE_> in theory, that sounds like a nice idea
<Daniel_WMDE_> but.
<Jordan_U> punkmexic: Change GRUB_DEFAULT=0 in /etc/default/grub to GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)"    then run "sudo update-grub".
<theixle> Also, if this is not the appropriate channel for networking related questions, please point me in the right direction.
<bobo37773> Is ssh built into the kernel now?
<Daniel_WMDE_> i don't want gpg top use an agent!
<hardwired> Daniel_WMDE_: I'd get the agent running (it's handy if you use gnupg in more than one program). That my just solve your problem.
<bobo37773> By default I mean.
<zykotick9> anoc: there is some way to add commands to sudoers so passwords aren't required.  Sorry i don't know how off the top of my head.
<fidel> ahoi
<punkmexic> so i dont need to edit grub.cfg Jordan_U ???
<Daniel_WMDE_> hardwired: i could get the agent up and set it to a very short timeout.... that would kind of solve my problem
<Daniel_WMDE_> but...
<hardwired> Daniel_WMDE_: oh sorry :-) didn't mean to suggest a "solution" you don't want.
<Daniel_WMDE_> some recent upgrade to ubuntu causes enigmal to cache passphrases forever
<Daniel_WMDE_> this is a BIG security problem!°
<hardwired> Daniel_WMDE_: I trust the agent more than enigmail to keep my passphrase securely in memory...
<bobo37773> anoc: echo password | sudo -S command
<Jordan_U> punkmexic: You never edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg. The proper place for changing grub preferences like this is /etc/default/grub.
<Daniel_WMDE_> hardwired: yea, perhaps. what scares me is that currently, it's in memory forever.
<Daniel_WMDE_> it doesn't time out
<Ben64> bobo37773: thats incredibly dangerous
<Daniel_WMDE_> hardwired, SubjectOne: where should we report the issue? enigmail? ubuntu?
<bobo37773> Ben64: Eh. I use it all the time. Why is it extremely dangerous?
<Ben64> having your password saved in cleartext :|
<Ben64> its like "here, please hack me!"
<punkmexic> i have GRUB_DEFAULT=8 that i need to change it to GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)"  ??¡¡
<bobo37773> Ben64: I am the only one on my computer. Physical access == game over anyways. what's the difference?
<Jordan_U> punkmexic: Correct.
<hardwired> Daniel_WMDE_: no idea.
<Ben64> bobo37773: its a very bad method, and physical access isn't the only way that would mess you up
<bobo37773> Ben64: Could you elaborate a little? Like a scenario or something?
<Ben64> just don't give bad advice like that to people here
<anoc> Ben64: Thanks. Now i made a sudo crontab and put the script there. lets wait and see does it run. Do i need to restart/reload crontab somehow?
<punkmexic> Jordan_U, how do i know if i should put  GRUB_DEFAULT=1 or  GRUB_DEFAULT=2 if i want to put ubuntu again as default?
<Ben64> anoc: no, crontab goes all the time. what you should have in it though is "ntpdate <server>" don't run the script from cron
<zykotick9> Ben64: not sure if it applies, but if you use ntpd you should not be using ntpdate
<Jordan_U> punkmexic: Ubuntu will be the first menu entry, and since menu entries are counted from 0, that would mean that to restore Ubuntu as default you would put GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<whumphrey_> Anyone willing to help me?
<zamiel> bobo37773: if you want to leave files around with root passwords that unprivledged users can gain access to --> then gain root. its your adventure... just very unsafe...
<Ben64> zykotick9: yeah i'm not sure how his setup is, but he had a script using ntpdate and apparently worked
<punkmexic> ok ill reboot to see if it worked
<canadacow> exit
<bobo37773> Ben64: I do not think it is bad advice. I thought it was a simple answer to a simple question.
<zykotick9> anoc: do you use ntpd?
<anoc> my command currently is sudo ntpdate time1.mikes.fi and it has worked ok
<Ben64> bobo37773: its like leaving the key to your car taped on the windshield
<Xgates> can anyone tell me for LUKS where I can find the latest information on Ubuntu's site/wiki for setting up LUKS?
<zykotick9> anoc: using ntpd is better then ntpdate, it will actually train your clock.  But, the two shouldn't be mixed.
<whumphrey_> wireless adapter help anyone?
<zamiel> Ben64: or your key under a cactus next to the door, when you live in alaska...
<adarshaj_> What is the version of kernel that would be shipped with Ubuntu 12.04LTS ?
<zamiel> whumphrey_: PM me ill help...
<zykotick9> whumphrey_: details (such as what wireless adapter) would be helpful
<Ben64> adarshaj_: wont know for sure until April 5th
<adarshaj_> Ben64: Any guesses?
<zykotick9> !info linux precise | adarshaj_ Ben64
<ubottu> adarshaj_ Ben64: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.15.15 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel armhf powerpc)
<anoc> Ben64: i dont think it will train my clock because the vmware machine is f*ckd up. It's made with different cpu than it its so the clock is not working.
<Ben64> anoc: you should fix that
<adarshaj_> zykotick9: cool :), thanks!
<whumphrey_> zykotick9 / zamiel It's a netgear wna3100
<anoc> Ben64: perhaps i should. just dont' have the skills to make it 100% working. im happy if i just get the clock not to be wrong multiple days
<bobo37773> Ben64: My opinion is that the most dangerous thing in gnu linux is the default kernel configuration for most distros. That kind of sudo information could probably be harmful to a certain subset of users though so I will try to not reccomend it if that thing is discouraged here.
<overclucker> anoc: a line like this in yoour sudoers could work:  %groupname ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /path/to/command /path/to/another/command
<bobo37773> anoc: Wait all of this is just to set your time on boot?
<Ben64> see its such an easy thing to use cron for
<zykotick9> bobo37773: for a VM...
<overclucker> anoc: then as part of the group sudo command shouldwork without password.
<bobo37773> zykotick9: A virtual machine?
<zykotick9> bobo37773: yup
<anoc> bobo: no, i dont boot my virtual machine almost ever. just put it sleep state / and then resume it at the next day (used for php/mysql work)
<bobo37773> zykotick9: Ben64 Why not just use a networkmanager hook? Ubuntu still uses networkmanager right?
<perfekt> noob question, what's the command for the chkdsk equivalent in ubuntu (working from livedisc 9.04)?
<Ben64> perfekt: fsck
<perfekt> thanks
<zamiel> bobo37773: or wicd and uninstall all the avahi crap...
<bobo37773> anoc: Oh man I totally missed the whole thing. Yeah listen to Ben64. You want cron all the way. Especially since you are freezing the state of the machine.
<theixle> So, any networking help here? I posted question already but will repost if needed.
<theixle> If this is the wrong channel please advise.
<bobo37773> zamiel: networkmanager does not depend on avahi or vica versa.
<zamiel> bobo37773: noted, but removing the autoprobe features of network manager and the "im over here" stuff from avahi is helpful if you want to lower your surface...
<zamiel> bobo37773: specially if your running a server..
<shaji> configuring dhcp for different subnets howto
<bobo37773> zamiel: Yeah if I was running a server I doubt I would run anything other than a simple daemon. No wicd or networkmanager. I have had problems with wicd and networkmanager both in the past. I cannot even really reccomend one over the other anymore these days
<shaji> configuring dhcp for different subnets howto
<theixle> Am I doing something wrong to try and get help or is everyone just occupied?
<bobo37773> theixle: What is your issue?
<shaji> hello abhinav  configuring dhcp for different subnets howto
<theixle> I am, all of a sudden, not able to establish a good connection with telnet to a host I've been able to connect to fine for months. It says connected but "freezes" afterwards. Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<Jak2000> happy valentine day!
<urfr332g0> theixle, sometimes it takes a person who knows what you need to respond, kind of a slow time for the channel. :)
<theixle> I didn't want to repost my question and be spammy.
<bobo37773> theixle: Is the whole setup local? Or is the host remote?
<theixle> The host is remote
<theixle> It's a MUD
<theixle> text based rpg etc
<bobo37773> theixle: Well since you said it has been working for months the only two things I can think of is something changed on your end or on the other. Are you telneting to a hostname or to and ip address?
<theixle> I have tried both bobo
<antii> hey
<bobo37773> theixle: Did you update anything related on your end?
<Ranthor_Harwath> hello, I need an update in the distro. the evolution client has bugs
<Ranthor_Harwath> whom should I report
<theixle> I agree something has changed on my end, but as I use the machine almost exclusively just for telneting to this remote host, it's hard for me to imagine what I could've done.
<theixle> I haven't changed anything other than allowing the package manager to install updates.
<Walther> Uvuntu 11.10 alternate cd, doesn't detect my wireless card
<antii> Im getting system messages that my disk "/" is full.. I ran the disk analyzer and it didnt show anything.. Happend to anyone before?
<bobo37773> theixle: Look at your updates
<anoc> overclucker: tried the sudoers but still asks password
<sudoduck> antii: what's df say?
<antii> /dev/sda1             141G  134G   50M 100% /
<theixle> bobo37773: In package manager? Is there a history of the most recent updates?
<zykotick9> whumphrey_: is that a USB or PCI card?
<whumphrey_> wna3100 wireless adapter help anyone?
<whumphrey_> usb
<bobo37773> theixle: Do you have / do you use synaptic?
<theixle> bobo37773: Ok I haven't done anything to the machine over the past few hours, but now the telnet connection seems to be working properly.
<theixle> bobo37773: While I could just call it good, I'm worried about this problem reocurring and would like to see you could help me understand the cause.
<Walther> Ubuntu alternative install cd does not detect my wireless card -> no networking -> does not install any wireless stuff
<antii> sudoduck: I am using the most like.. 14GB at all
<antii> in my /home folder
<whumphrey_> zykotick9: usb
<bobo37773> theixle: weird. Well you must have done something. Hmm look at dmesg. Anything interesting there
<Walther> How can I configure tye wireless during the install on Alt CD?
<kroonrs> hi. sometimes when I suspend and resume, my terminal program does not resume.
<Ben64> antii: well something you have is taking a lot of space
<theixle> bobo37773: unfortunately I don't know what I'm looking for :/
<shaji> configuring dhcp for different subnets howto
<antii> Ben64: it says my home folder is full.. but if i look in there i dont see any big files
<zykotick9> whumphrey_: from my very quick search, looks like you might have to use the windows driver with ndiswrapper (again it was a QUICK search, it may not be accurate).  But I can't/won't personally help with windows stuff.  Good luck.
<Ben64> antii: its not just your home folder, its the entire / partition
<antii> Ben64: any way I can find the "file/s"?
<anoc> i made sudoers line myname ALL = (ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /etc/default/ntpdate        and still asks for password
<bobo37773> theixle: Does you connection go in and out? Is it a console based machine?
<anoc> used the command sudo visudo
<Ben64> antii: "cd /; du -h --max-depth 1"
<kroonrs> antii: you can go to / on the command line, then try du -sb * |sort -n to find which directory/files are taking up more space (will need to be root, or use sudo)
<theixle> bobo37773: It's running x (xfce), the connection is wired directly to the router and is stable
<theixle> bobo37773: I've been ssh'd from win7 on the lan consistently all day
<antii> kroonrs: it seems like proc is taking up all space :S
<theixle> But, I meant the dsl link is stable
<kroonrs> antii: go into the proc folder and repeat
<shaji> configuring dhcp for different subnets howto can you help
<Walther> How do I configure wireless during alternate installation?
<antii> kroonrs: 140737486266368	kcore
<antii> :S
<bobo37773> theixle: Just a guess: Maybe you have a backround process running since you last updated that is causing your connection on telnet to be less stable then it used to be. As far dmesg goes just look at it for a while and it will eventually start to make sense. I know that sounds crazy but you will eventually get it
<Ben64> antii: that doesn't count
<dr_willis>  /proc is special
<bobo37773> Later everybody. Take care.
<kroonrs> antii: Not sure what that's supposed to be, so I can't advise you to delete it...
<sweb> how can i checkdisk my root partition ?
<Ben64> antii: pastebin the output of "sudo du -h --max-depth 1 /"
<kroonrs> antii: you can backtrack, and look for something else big taking up a lot of space?
<sweb> some of my folders is lostttttt
<dr_willis> sweb: id use a live cd.
<antii> Ben64: in what folder?
<syn-ack> kroonrs, looks like a kernel dump.
<antii> Ben64: /?
<Ben64> antii: if you type it how i have it there, any
<whumphrey> zykotick9 you still there, i lost connection
<antii> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/uR9YuKPg
<sweb>  dr_willis: any other method ?
<dr_willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<zykotick9> whumphrey_: from my very quick search, looks like you might have to use the windows driver with ndiswrapper (again it was a QUICK search, it may not be accurate).  But I can't/won't personally help with windows stuff.  Good luck.
<Ben64> antii: well that shows /home taking the majority of the space
<whumphrey> ok thanks
<whumphrey> I tried ndiswrapper but cannot get the driver to link to the adapter
<Demonstrate> anyone know howto add ubuntu to favorites on empathy??
<anoc> if i make ntpdate without sudo, i get bind() fails: permission denied.   and i did make my username to sudo group
<antii> Ben64: lol found it.. 25920029354 2012-02-14 09:04 .xsession-errors.old
<ivano_> #ubuntu-it
<shaji> configuring dhcp for different subnets howto can you help
<Ben64> antii: a 26GB file?
<antii> Ben64: 126GB
<antii> Ben64: found the cause of it
<Gskellig> when i create a user, how come I cant login via ssh with the password i made
<Demonstrate> Gskellig: have yyou setup ssh on that user?
<zykotick9> Gskellig: how did you create the user?
<sudoduck> so, wget is only returning the first part of a site, even when i tell it to --ignore-length. thoughts?
<zykotick9> Demonstrate: what do you mean?
<Demonstrate> permissions..
<Gskellig> useradd -m -p password user1
<Gskellig> ?
<zykotick9> Gskellig: i can't help.  In future you might want to try "adduser" instead
<Gskellig> and I added it to sudoers
<overclucker> Gskellig: first of all, that's not a very seccure way to set the password
<Gskellig> I was going to change it as soon as I logged in
<overclucker> Gskellig: do you have the openssh-server package installed?
<zykotick9> Gskellig: using adduser will setup users properly
<Gskellig> adduser != useradd ??
<Gskellig> thanks
<kroonrs> Question: How can I un-minimize an app that minimizes to system tray in unity?  (I can't seem to find the system tray anywhere...)
<Demonstrate> kroons alt-tab works..
<kroonrs> Demonstrate: no, it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> yeah was thinking alt+tab
<kroonrs> Demonstrate: that's why i'm asking
<Gskellig> sigh wow i did not know adduser even existed
<Demonstrate> really now..
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | Gskellig
<ubottu> Gskellig: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<overclucker> Gskellig: useradd and adduser should both work. adduser with prompt you for the password without echoing it to to terminal
<Gskellig> still says permission denied when trying to ssh
<overclucker> Gskellig: to you have openssh-server installed?
<Gskellig> yeah
<Gskellig> its the only way i currently have access to it lol
<Gskellig> its a server
<overclucker> Gskellig: try sudo passwd username
<gerard007> goeden morgen ieder
<Gskellig> still says denied overclucker
<Halexander9000> Hello! I was trying to install qjoypad and followed the instructions in the install notes. It said it needed Qt4.0 or greater, so I installed Qt4.7.4. But it refuses to recognize it thus won't obey the ./config command. What can I do to make it work?
<Demonstrate> to whom ever cant get their mininized windows
<Demonstrate> create a task bar..
<gerard007> goodmorning room
<Demonstrate> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/add-taskbar-in-ubuntu-11-0411-10-with-panel-tint2/ good taskbar but you can also  use avant
<Lint> after update grub2 gives me butt hurt. i need a way to boot ubuntu in text mode because otherwise all my consoles are colorful mess in GUI mode
<Lint> i tried nomodeset kernel parameter but avsolutely nohing changed
<ActionParsnip> Demonstrate: tint2 is pretty sweet
<Demonstrate> ^ this.
<ActionParsnip> Lint: what GPU do you use
<gerard007> is er iemand die mij kan helpen met opstarten van een dvd
<Lint> ActionParsnip, SVGA
<ActionParsnip> Lint: thats neary every video card post 1990
<ActionParsnip> Lint: nvida? intel? radeon? sis?
<zykotick9> Lint: "lspci | grep -i vga"
<md0crap> can someone remote in and help me with a raid problem?
<jatt> !nl
<sudoduck> no wget wizards on this morning?
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Gskellig> the password is right, still isn't sshing
<Demonstrate> md0crap:  what's the problem?
<gerard007> dankje ga ik direct doen
<whumphrey> anyone willing to help with a wireless usb adapter problem?
<ActionParsnip> whumphrey: what is the issue?
<md0crap> seemingly healthy disks are failing when I try to build a raid
<overclucker> Gskellig: try ssh username@localhost from the server, and see if it works
<Demonstrate> md0crap: oh.. well that like punches me in the mouth  really..
<Lint> the problem is that even grub2 is running in graphic mode
<ActionParsnip> Gskellig: what message do you get when you try to connect?
<ActionParsnip> Lint: Grub2 is text only
<Gskellig> permission denied, please try again
<Gskellig> even from localhost
<Demonstrate> whumphrey: What USB adapter are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Gskellig: is the new user the owner of it's own $HOME?
<Lint> ActionParsnip, wrong, I can see in monitor properties. text mode is 720*400, but grub menu appears at 640*480
<Gskellig> i think so
<Halexander9000> Hello?
<Gskellig> how do i check?
<zykotick9> Gskellig: "permission denied" that's not a password issue.  Do you have userallow in /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<ActionParsnip> Lint: its still text only, there is nothing graphical in Grub2
<ActionParsnip> Lint: so not wrong at all
<whumphrey> well there are no networks appearing I tried installing using ndiswrapper
<Demonstrate> ActionParsnip: Do you think you can elaborate on replacing grub with Lilo?
<Lint> ActionParsnip, then why its menu is in graphic mode?
<Demonstrate> whumphrey: what is the usb adapter chipset/ name etc?
<whumphrey> ActionParsnip, it's a netgear wna3100
<overclucker> Lint: like a grub splash image?
<Lint> overclucker, what the hellis this?
<ActionParsnip> Lint: did you edit /etc/default/grub  and change the resolution there?
<ActionParsnip> whumphrey: run:  lsusb   and use teh 8 character hex ID to find guides
<whumphrey> Demonstrate, it's a netgear wna3100
<Gskellig> zykotick9, "Allowusers root user1"
<Gskellig> trying to login as user1
<Demonstrate> whumphrey:  do what actionparsnip says lsusb and print the ID here
<Gskellig> AllowUsers rather
<whumphrey> 0846:9020
<Lint> ActionParsnip, there's GRUB_GFXMODE, but it's commented out
<zykotick9> Gskellig: did you just add user1?  you'd need to restart ssh for that to take effect
<ActionParsnip> whumphrey: ok, use that to find guides
<ActionParsnip> Lint: uncomment it, set the resolution and run:  sudo update-grub
<Gskellig> zykotick9, that must be it
<andre_> cc
<zykotick9> Gskellig: i mean, did you just add user1 to that sshd_config file?
<Gskellig> yeah
<Gskellig> recently
<Lint> ActionParsnip, but I don't need a resolution, I want plain text screen!
<zykotick9> Gskellig: "sudo service ssh restart" should work (i don't believe it will disconnect you, but not 100%)
<ActionParsnip> Lint: if your screen needs to use a certain res it will need to be set so you can see the Grub menu
<sidb>   
<kroonrs> Demonstrate: thanks re tint2, but it doesn't seem to be showing up there, either.
<Demonstrate> really???
<Lint> ActionParsnip, it doesn't need anything. it should be in plain text mode, but grub2 switches it in graphic one
<Demonstrate> kroonrs: what did you minimize that isn't showing?
<kroonrs> Demonstrate: when I run the program off the command line, I get "QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme."
<ActionParsnip> Lint: are you running Ubuntu Server (no X server / desktop UI)?
<kroonrs> Demonstrate: it's a local university app for internet access accounting
<Gskellig> woot
<Gskellig> thanks guys
<Gskellig> ssh works
<Demonstrate> did it by any chance hop in the top right?
<Gskellig> cant believe i forgot that
<Lint> ActionParsnip, no, it's normal one
<ActionParsnip> Lint: so what video card are you using in the system?
<maestro> My ubuntu 11.10 is not detecting my bluetooth adapter(not usb adapter, its on board). Please help me..!
<Lint> ActionParsnip, why are you trying to derail my question?
<ActionParsnip> maestro: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i blue   does it show in the boot messages?
<maestro> ActionParnsip, lemme check
<ActionParsnip> Lint: you are having an issue with video display, right?
<Demonstrate> kroonrs: did that error occur over tint2?
<kroonrs> Demonstrate: nope - I can make it appear in the top right with gsettings, but then I can't restore it from minimize - the icon just sits in the launcher
<kroonrs> Demonstrate: no
<cryptodira> after a re-install of amd/64 10.10, 'some' xscreensaver modules no longer have a preview and return this error: terminated with signal 11   other modules work fine... options/solutions ?
<kroonrs> Demonstrate: the error was there before tint2
<Demonstrate> wait so how did you get "QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme"??
<Lint> ActionParsnip, no, I'm having an issue with grub2 which insist on working in graphic mode, and with kernel configuration which also boots in graphic mode
<Demonstrate> Ughh unity sucks.
<kroonrs> Demonstrate: I ran "NXInetkey" (the application) on the command line
<crizzy> unity rocks <3
<Lint> i need them both not to mess with it and boot normally
<Guest1160> hello
<kroonrs> Demonstrate: the application works fine at first, but when I minimize it, I can't get back to it with alt-tab, and it's nowhere on the system tray
<maestro> ActionPArnsip, here is the pastebin link of the dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/841428/
<urfr332g0> Demonstrate, are you able to save tint2 changes?
<Guest1160> very good chat ) i first time install IRC
<Demonstrate> urfr332g0: it's not for me it's for kroonrs
<urfr332g0> Demonstrate, ah cool
<Lint> Firtstly, GRUB2
<Demonstrate> kroonrs:  well that beats me... tint2 should print up all minimized windows, umm have you tried using the windows version of that program and running it under wine?
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: Maverick is EOL in April. I wouldn't waste any time with a fresh Maverick install...
<maestro> ActionParsnip,here is the link for the result of dmesg:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/841428/
<Jordan_U> Lint: To get grub to use VBE Text mode, add (or uncomment) GRUB_TERMINAL=console in /etc/default/grub and run "sudo update-grub".
<Demonstrate> Yay!!! there seems to be a problem with the default linux kernel on 11.04, before the update something was eating all of my 8 core's resources all over 80% workload on idle. just a heads up..
<ActionParsnip> maestro: seems to be detected then :0
<kroonrs> Demonstrate: that might work - I just asked the initial question because of the weird systray items not in alt-tab behaviour.  If that's not common, I'll probably switch to a different application for the internet accounting.  It also minimizes to sys-tray, so I can see if that is the fault or not.  Thanks for the help.
<Demonstrate> kroonrs:  sorry  I couldn't help you solve that mysterious unminimization..
<maestro> ActionParsnip, But bluetooth manager of ubuntu and blueman both does not detects it...:(
 * Lint wonders why the hell restart has no suid bit
<maestro> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu`s bluetooth manager says no adapter found..
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip, i went back to 10.10 after an auto-update to 11.04 failed.... i have nearly everything restored, this xscreensaver issue is next on the list... it works except for some modules, hence the query for assistance here.
<Demonstrate> Anyone know how to stop  empathy from resizing when i type too long? it stretches past my monitors range o.o I have to reset it after.
<sun__> hello
<sun__> guy
<sun__> ^)
<ActionParsnip> maestro: try:  sudo hcitool dev    do you see a device?
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: surely clean installing Natty would have been wiser? Or Oneiric?
<maestro> ActionParsnip, Nopes...! Its`s output is"Device:       "(and blank)
<Jordan_U> Lint: Please watch your language. And because it's usually not desireable that absolutely any user be able to reboot the machine.
<sun__> who learn python?
<Demonstrate> who knows python? I do.
<ubuntuaddicted> ne1 in here work at canonical?
<phix> i has python
<maestro> sun__ i do
<dr_willis> i made a 'shutdown' user once. with shutdowd as their shell... ;)
<Lint> Jordan_U, absolutely any user can reboot a machine. there's a small button on that machine's case
<phix> dr_willis: yay \o/
<dr_willis> Lint:  not on my case.. anymore.
<zykotick9> dr_willis: solaris used to have a shutdown user i believe
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip, no doubt you are correct, however, being off grid and with a slow satellite connection, i chose to stay with maverick until early summer when the road will be free of snow and i can once again get snail mail.  can you offer a solution to the problem at hand?
<Jordan_U> Lint: Only if they have local access.
<Demonstrate> dr_willis: so how do you turn it on..................
<phix> Lint: not on mu computer, its behind an alarmed locked cabinet  too!zz
<Demonstrate> If { powerbutton =! then ??
<dr_willis> Demonstrate:  its inside the case. away from the 3 yr old.
<Jordan_U> Lint: The same packages are used for all Ubuntu Flavors, that includes Ubuntu Server (ignoring the fact that I also use my Ubuntu Desktop as a server).
<whumphrey> Demonstrate, I'm going around in circles with the guides i'm finding
<dr_willis> seen magnetic switches also.
<Demonstrate> dr_willis: oh.. I guess im the only nerd who has his own computer cave & 8core cpu 64gb ram huh..
<Demonstrate> whumphrey:  Ill help you out
<urfr332g0> what's the hide desktop command crtl?
<Demonstrate> whumphrey:  can you tell us the ID in lsusb?
<whumphrey> Demonstrate, thank you
 * Lint bets that ubuntu allows remote logins too
<whumphrey> yes
<whumphrey> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0846:9020 NetGear, Inc. WNA3100(v1) Wireless-N 300 [Broadcom BCM43231]
<sun__> i have dilema beetwin python and perl both language i small study  please advise me whose language better and more help for system administration?
<urfr332g0> ah crtl-alt-d doh
<dr_willis> sun__: learn both
<ivano> #ubuntu-it
<sun__> sorry for my english ia have process study engliw
<Demonstrate> whumphrey:  give me a sec  im looking around
<sun__> who first?
<dr_willis> sun__:  and learn regular expressions
<Demonstrate> sun__: python.
<whumphrey> Demonstrate, okay man thanks again
<Demonstrate> whumphrey: what version of ubuntu you runnin?
<sun__> foundations both language i know... but don't learn lib this language
<whumphrey> 12.10
<whumphrey> Demonstrate, 12.10
<Ben64> whumphrey: no you aren't
<Demonstrate> 11
<Demonstrate> obviously.
<Ben64> could be 12.04
<whumphrey> i mean 11.10
<whumphrey> sorry
<sun__> Demonstrate thk ))
<maestro> ActionParsnip, u there...?
<Demonstrate> whumphrey: are you on x86 or x64?
<sun__> yes regural exprassions, i going to learn soon )))
<ActionParsnip> maestro: back
<whumphrey> pretty sure x86 32 bit
<sun__> IRC real good 4at for gik )
<rokyronnie> can somebody help me to configure my Audio card ? everything is working fine but my mike input it doesn't work
<Demonstrate> whumphrey:  do you have your driver disk for the adapter?
<whumphrey> yes
<ActionParsnip> whumphrey: ask in #ubuntu+1 for prerelease please
<Demonstrate> grab the inf file for x32 and try using ndis
<maestro> ActionParsnip: So you know what the problem is there with my laptop...?
<Demonstrate> 11.10 pre-release?
<whumphrey> ActionParsnip, que paso no intendo
<ActionParsnip> no but 12.04 is pre-release
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: he said 12.10, meant 11.10
<whumphrey> yea what he said
<Demonstrate> whumphrey: do you have access to the INF file from the disk?
<Lint> Jordan_U, thanks, that worked
<c31r2g> hi ActionParsnip!!!!
<Jordan_U> Lint: You're welcome.
 * Lint wonders why grub has such a g.. configuration by default
<whumphrey> Demonstrate, I don't think so but it may just be I don'e know how to get to it
<Demonstrate> whumphrey: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Netgear_WNA3100
<Demonstrate> whumphrey: driver: ? (bcmwlhigh5 | bcmwlhigh6) are the driver file names google for them & good luck that guide expresses everything pretty thuroghly
<Demonstrate> I love my auto-detected ralink off amazon for 4 dollars ^^
<ActionParsnip> maestro: what make an model laptop?
 * Demonstrate goes to sleep.
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: thanks
<whumphrey> Demonstrate, ndiswrapper -a 0846:9020 bcmwlhigh5
<whumphrey> couldn't create symlink for "0846:9011.F.conf": Permission denied -
<whumphrey> installation may be incomplete
<whumphrey> driver 'bcmwlhigh5' is not installed (properly)!
<ActionParsnip> whumphrey: use ndisgtk  it will be easier
<whumphrey> Demonstrate, that's pretty much where I'm getting stuck
<Demonstrate> try the GUI version.
<ActionParsnip> whumphrey: is it not a broadcom 43xx chip?
<maestro> ActionParsnip, I am having dual boot ubuntu 11.10 + windows7 runnin on  Hp-G6-1219tu model laptop I3-second gen.
<whumphrey> from what I've read it is but I've read both that the 43xx firmware works and that it does not
<ActionParsnip> maestro: the cpu ismoot
<Demonstrate> ActionParsnip: it is a broadcom with no native.
<maestro> ActionParsnip, ?
<ActionParsnip> maestro: in windows, disable power management on the bluetooth and disable its ability to wake the system up
<ActionParsnip> maestro: moot == irrelevant in this context
<ActionParsnip> Demonstrate: gah
<Demonstrate> whumphrey: from what I've read v1/v2 are diffrent chipset's but apperantly if you've got the version with (bcmwlhigh6 ) you can get it working.
<maestro> ActionParsnip, Actually i knew about this sad ass feature of my laptop that if i have my wifi+bluetooth off in windows the i wont be able to run it on Ubuntu. So i made sure that the bluetooth and wifi were running on windows7 before i rebooted to ubuntu
<maestro> ActionParsnip, The wifi is working properly but as i told you bluetooth is not
<Demonstrate> whumphrey:  That's about All I can find on it Wish you luck dude I'm going to crash out (I pm'd you)
<c31r2g> maestro in my case bluetooth works but wifi not
<ActionParsnip> maestro: check the power management stuff, it can affect the Ubuntu OS.
<ActionParsnip> suprised anyone uses bluetooth, its so slow
<c31r2g> maestro plugin the bluetooth and restart and see it  worked for me
<rokyronnie> can somebody help me to configure my audio card ? my mike doesn't work
<maestro> c31r2g, this silly stuff really amazes me. I never understand why the hell manufacturers does these stuff
<whumphrey> I think I got it, I used the GUI, uninstalled the bcmwlhigh5.inf and used the bcmn43xx32.inf and I think it's going to work. Says the hardware is present now
<maestro> ActionParsnip, I will do that on my next reboot. Lets see if it helps. Or i will have to disturb the channel again....:)
<c31r2g> ActionParsnip i cant use my wifi on live usb so i had to connect to bluetooth and it worked for me
<ActionParsnip> rokyronnie: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<c31r2g> maestro anytime :)
<rokyronnie> ActionParsnip : it gave me a list
<maestro> c31r2g, Is your wifi broadcom 43xx series?
<Lint> I cannot see language selection option in new ubuntu login screen
<c31r2g> no maestro its atheros .....
<rokyronnie> dmesg, lspci, lsmod, aplay, amixer, alsactl, /proc/asound/, /sys/class/sound/, ~/.aoundrc ( etc.)
<ActionParsnip> rokyronnie: run that command and select to upload to the server, a red url will be made, what is it?
<c31r2g> maestro look at my wireless card if you like
<rokyronnie> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=36aab67c68286df434720ea01b14a93b053f545f
<maestro> ohk... As mine was that and i had to make some adjustments in order to make my wifi work.... Earlier it would only detect the wifi networks but wont connect to them
<c31r2g> maestro did yoour bluetooth work ???////
<maestro> c31r2g, I dont know much about this stuff.. u see i am just a newbie here... I started ubuntu only 2 months before
<c31r2g> and me maestro i started linux only 6 days ago!!!!!
<maestro> c31r2g, its not a usb adapter. Its installed on the motherboard.
<maestro> :D
<magicJ> i want to allow ssh but stop sftp and rsync etc - it seems to be that as soon as I permit ssh connections I end up with anything else that uses ssh - is there any way around this
<ActionParsnip> rokyronnie: creative audigy rubbish can be a pain to get working
<rokyronnie> so what should I do ? instead of buying another audio card
<c31r2g> i'm a newbie too maestro
<ActionParsnip> rokyronnie: if you run:  alsamixer   are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<maestro> hey c31r2g you school student or what?
<user1__> ne
<c31r2g> maestro hi study in college
<c31r2g> hi=i*
<cloudgeek> problem with ssh Permission denied (publickey).
<cloudgeek> when i try ssh -i default.pem root@xxx.xx.xx.xxx
<ActionParsnip> rokyronnie: may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1092667
<maestro> c31r2g ohk... so must some sort of computer engineer. IT or CSE?
<cloudgeek> how fix issue public key permission denied
<c31r2g> yup studing
<ActionParsnip> cloudgeek: what if you connect as your user?
<c31r2g> maestro you from india or what
<maestro> c31r2g India...:D
<c31r2g> :)
<cloudgeek> ActionParsnip: same error
<maestro> c31r2g U too...?
<c31r2g> maestro can you determine the country from its ip
<c31r2g> yup
<maestro> Yes i guess.. i know site that will do that for me
<c31r2g> what site maestro
<cloudgeek> ActionParsnip: when i try with user name then also said that public key access denied
<c31r2g> please tell it to me
<rokyronnie> ActionParsnic : all my level are maxed in alsamixer
<sattu94> maestro, c31r2g : Me Too!
<c31r2g> me too?
<cloudgeek> ActionParsnip: i using a pem key and i copied that one ,using same i trying taking acess
<sattu94> c31r2g: India!
<ActionParsnip> rokyronnie: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=57655
<maestro> sattu94: Your name pretty much says that..:P
<maestro> c31r2g: indiatrace.com/
<c31r2g> maestro please tell me the site
<c31r2g> ok
<c31r2g> what not only india any country???please maestro
<Ben64> c31r2g: whois
<c31r2g> Ben64 hi there
<maestro> c31r2g bhai just go and google it... Google devta hai...:D
<c31r2g> maestro right
<sattu94> maestro, c31r2g: go offtopic please.
<maestro> c31r2g you are from?
<phix> So who wanted help with python before?  still need assistance?
<cloudgeek> c31r2g: maestro:bahi kons si website ,i can help
<phix> obviously it has to be ubuntu related too :)
<c31r2g> maestro india
<sattu94> maestro, c31r2g: #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<c31r2g> cloudgeek ip ,country website ,anyways got it
<phix> It's a trap! I tried to speak off topic in #ubuntu-offtopic before and I was banned :)
<maestro> c31r2g where in india?
<cloudgeek> c31r2g: didn't get you
<phix> LjL: <3
<c31r2g> maestro nashik for now studing
 * monk hates ubuntu
<Ben64> !ot | c31r2g maestro
<monk> new update = FAIL
<c31r2g> cloudgeek i said determing country from ip but i got the answer thanks to Ben64 ,,you're always there :)
<c31r2g> ot??Ben64 whats that
<cloudgeek> c31r2g: use samspade
<c31r2g> ok
<maestro> c31r2g k cool. now enough of chit chat. This is a professional channel...:P
<Ben64> offtopic, this isn't relating to ubuntu support
<maestro> Ben64 exactly what i mean
<c31r2g> sorry Ben64 i will be :x on offtopic :)
<cloudgeek> c31r2g: or use firefox addon for the same
<Halexander9000> Hello! I was trying to install qjoypad and followed the instructions in the install notes. It said it needed Qt4.0 or greater, so I installed Qt4.7.4. But it refuses to recognize it thus won't obey the ./config command. What can I do to make it work?
<cloudgeek> c31r2g: this is not related to Ubuntu
<c31r2g> ok thanks cloudgeek
<ActionParsnip> monk: if you don't like it, don't use it. Nobody is forcing you....
<ActionParsnip> monk: pointless statement
<monk> ActionParsnip: suck it
<c31r2g> i'm  anewbie someone was fooling with me saying he is a telepathist so i wanted to know thanks for the help
<c31r2g> anyways when is the new distro for ubuntu out?
<monk> telepathetic
<ActionParsnip> monk: grow up please
<monk> ActionParsnip: back off
<c31r2g> monk:monk's in reallife are so peacefull LOL
<Halexander9000> Hello?
<monk> im peaceful
<c31r2g> hi
<ActionParsnip> monk: you don't sound it, at all
<c31r2g> monk but you're statements are.....
<sattu94> monk: More like an Anti-Monk..
<Halexander9000> I'd really appreciate the help. Someone?
<monk> well im having a bad day, which is getting worse
<rokyronnie> ActionParsnip : thanks for the link, but.. I can't figure it out
<cloudgeek> ActionParsnip: +1
<poolski> I have a software RAID1 I made with mdadm under Ubuntu 32-bit- if I reinstall a 64-bit version of it, will mdadm still work?
<phix> monk: DOn't be a hater
<maestro> monk, you better behave. this is not your private channel, and the guy you are abusing is more knowledgeable then you would ever be in ur lifetime
<poolski> or will it only work under the same architecture?
<Halexander9000> Please?
<monk> maestro: no he is not, he is an ubuntu user
<ActionParsnip> rokyronnie: all I can suggest is report a bug
<sattu94> !ask | Halexander9000
<cloudgeek> monk: quit plz
<ActionParsnip> monk: and what else do I use..?
<phix> Halexander9000: you need the dev package installed too
<cloudgeek> ActionParsnip: behave like a linux user | or read ctab how to behave on irc
<Ben64> i think ubottu died
<Halexander9000> @sattu94 I was trying to install qjoypad and followed the instructions in the install notes. It said it needed Qt4.0 or greater, so I installed Qt4.7.4. But it refuses to recognize it thus won't obey the ./config command. What can I do to make it work?
<Ben64> !test
<phix> Halexander9000: you need the dev package installed too
<cloudgeek> Ben64: + | !of]
<monk> cloudgeek: make me
<maestro> monk, whatever, he has helped me. for a problem that no one else knew. so i respect him. and u better mind yourself
<Halexander9000> phix: I installed the SDK package.
<maestro> monk, dont pollute the channel
<phix> Halexander9000: -dev at the end?
<ActionParsnip> cloudgeek: I'm always good, just people pointlessly spouting opinions to nobody is a little tiresome
<Halexander9000> Erm... the online installer.
<phix> Halexander9000: Paste the error message you are getting in pastebin and gimme the URL
<c31r2g> Ben64 where is ubutto i miss him :)
<eona3> I need help plz. I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop and when I went to reboot after the initial install it wont reboot into anything so I chose to reboot from the second HDD and it looks like it starts to boot the doesn't do anything. I really need to get this online asap as I have school tomorrow. Thx
<Halexander9000> Sure. Thanks phix.
<raboof> Support for 10.10 expires in april. Is it still posssible to upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04 after april? or will 10.10 be removed somehow so I'll have to plan 2 upgrade cycles to get to 12.04?
<c31r2g> 6th day on linux and its been superb really!
<phix> eona3: oh noes
<mraxilus> Is there a language switcher app indicator for 11.10?
<eona3> :(
<c31r2g> when is next ubuntu out??
<mraxilus> I need to be able to swap between spanish and english easily.
<ActionParsnip> raboof: yes but you will need to upgrade to 11.04 then to 11.10, then to 12.04
<phix> eona3: CTRL+ALT+F1 do anything when it boots up?
<phix> c31r2g: april
<eona3> I'll try
<c31r2g> thanks phix
<c31r2g> bye
<ActionParsnip> raboof: I suggest a clean install of Precise when it is released :)
<Ben64> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Ben64> ubottu is definitely dead, who is in charge of him?
<phix> c31r2g: Ubuntu releases are in April and October or each year (hense the version number of Ubuntu, the latest being 11.10, meaning 2011 10th month (october)
<c31r2g> Ben64 is he really there
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<c31r2g> phix really thanks for the info i didn't know it
<ActionParsnip> looks like she is sleeping
<phix> or - of
<dr_willis> cpr!
<cloudgeek> monk: monk:not like that man ,but we have create irc for ideal for professional ,if do same thing here ,then how newbie can learn good things from here , we respect every ubuntu irc user.but newbie also take lesson from us .so please don't do next time specially abusing
<phix> c31r2g: so guess what the next version number will be?
<c31r2g> 12.04 phix lol
<cloudgeek> !coffee | !Ubuntu
<c31r2g> phix :)
<phix> c31r2g: :D  DING DING DING DING DING!!! you have won a new car!!
<phix> well not really
<monk> cloudgeek: im not abusing anyone
<whumphrey> okay got the adapter working but cannot get it to connect, as though there is an issue with the wireless encryption translation
<c31r2g> where is my new key!!1phix
<Halexander9000> phix: Thanks for taking time to help me. This is the error message: http://pastebin.com/0hQGD3Yb and this is where I got my Qt from: http://qt.nokia.com/downloads
<monk> im just irritated that an ubuntu update borked the laptop
<phix> c31r2g: It's 128 bits, you redy for it?
<eona3> If I do the default boot it doesn't do anything but if I boot to the second HDD it goes to tty1 etc. Why would it install the boot loader thing to the second HDD? The problem is that is a TruCrypt drive that has really important data on it. How should I proceed?
<phix> Halexander9000: ok I will tak ea look
<Halexander9000> phix: The online installer for the Linux/x11.
<kollapse> monk: What happened ?
<cloudgeek> monk: or agree ,be calm many things happen with us !
<c31r2g> 128 bit?i heard 32,64 but this??phix
<cloudgeek> monk:which update !
<Halexander9000> c31r2g: Maybe he's from the future.
<c3sso> hello
<monk> kollapse: sum kernel update on 11.04 and then i cannot boot into it...all sorted, reinstalled
<cloudgeek> monk: tell your issue which broken your laptop ,we help you all
<c31r2g> so such a thing doesnt exist Halexander9000?right
<monk> kollapse: waiting for ca$h for a new laptop, then Gentoo is going on for sure
<eona3> help?
<dr_willis> not a problem any more then..
<c3sso> is it just me or is theming a bit broken in precise pangolin?
<monk> cloudgeek: not to worry, i sorted it by repairing
<Halexander9000> c31r2g: It does exist. But at a different place, time and/or universe all together.
<dr_willis> c3sso:  ask in #ubuntu+1
<Ben64> c3sso: not just you, and precise channel is #ubuntu+1
<c31r2g> ok
<cloudgeek> monk: but what about your data is that is able to recover | okay is every thing is okay
<c3sso> right thanks
<kbotnen_> hi. Im trying to get unattended-upgrades to work and have a question about the config file. The tutorials (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates) say the config file is named  10periodic, but the /etc/cron.daily/apt script says 02periodic. which is correct?
 * Halexander9000 is listening to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dGpXuGWERQ&feature=g-u-u&context=G2d3f4b5FUAAAAAAAAAA
<monk> cloudgeek: preserved $home (on separate partition)
<cloudgeek> monk:yeah sounds good ! i also often make backup yeah
<eona3> why would it install the boot loader on the opposite HDD I told it to install on? That is a major flaw if you asked me... just saying
<yashshah> How to access the notification area in Ubuntu 11.10?
<eona3> it being a TrueCrypt drive and all
<dr_willis> access what do you mean yashshah ?
<phix> Halexander9000: what version of qt you have installed?
<Halexander9000> phix: Is there a command I should use to check that?
<Halexander9000> phix: I showed you the download page.
<eona3> phix: any ideas? thx
<yashshah> we have notification area in 11.10 right? So, I want to write a script to notify about the events.
<phix> Halexander9000: yeah dpkg -l | grep -i qt   will show you
<phix> yashshah: You can use the notify command line application to stick stuff up there
<phix> eona3: What was the question?
<kbotnen_> yashshah, notify-send
<eona3> phix: How should I proceed?
<Halexander9000> phix: http://pastebin.com/NTvjV9Dd
<yashshah> Yeah i would like to make the same thing as notify-send
<phix> eona3: with what?
<eona3> phix: it installed the boot loader to the second Truecrypt drive and it wont boot on the primary drive I told it to install on. How should I recover? thx
<phix> eona3: why are you trying to use trucrypt for ubuntu?  use LUKS (which comes with ubuntu)
<yashshah> kbotnen, Do you have any idea how notify-send access the notification area and notifies it?
<kbotnen_> why cant you use the notify-send itself?
<eona3> phix: ok, how should I get it to boot though
<eona3> ?
<kbotnen_> else yo uhave to go through the dbus.
<phix> eona3: it just boots
<phix> install it on the MBR
<phix> the grub boot loader that is
<eona3> phix: whats the easisest way to do that?
<phix> eona3: There are docs on the ubuntu site that explains how to do this, I recommend you read them
<eona3> phix: thanks...
<phix> eona3: The easiest way is to spend 5 - 10 minutes reading the docs
<yashshah> kbotnen_: What s dbus?
<eona3> phix: any chance I can recover the second HDD that has Truecrypt that it installed on?
<eona3> the boot loader
<phix> eona3: you basically boot from CD, go through the setup, then in the disc manager you choose a partition to set as encryption drive, you need to use the alternate or server ubuntu CD, you cant do this with the esktop CD
<phix> desktop even
<phix> eona3: no idea
<phix> I havnt used trucrypt to encrypt an entire drive before
<woq> hi, anybody knows some autoit alternative for linux (especially qt-based)? was searching on g, but cant find anything interesting
<eona3> phix: not trying to be rude but why on earth does it install the bootloader on the opposite HDD it is told to install on?
<phix> woq: what is autoit?
<eona3> isn't that a problem for some people?
<c3sso> rather quiet in #ubuntu+1
<phix> eona3: It installs on the disc you tell it to install on
<___MAX> Hi, any know where to find the package location after making update to the Os
<ActionParsnip> woq: sounds like bash to me
<eona3> I told it to install on HDD0 and it did but installed the bootloader on HDD1
<woq> phix: BASIC-like scripting language designed for automating the Windows GUI and general scripting
<c3sso> wrong time (zone?)
<ActionParsnip> ___MAX: the deb will be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<woq> yeah, like bash, but i need it for X :>
<phix> woq: sound horrible, I use Java or python for that :)
<Lint> eona3, kernel 3 enumerates disks in other order than 2, isn't that it?
<woq> phix: sounds like advanced programming for me...
<ActionParsnip> c3sso: the internet is 24/7
<woq> :)
<c3sso> well then
<phix> woq: BASIC like is always a bad idea
<___MAX> actionParsnip: can i used for local update if the system crash
<Halexander9000> Hey, does anyone play Minecraft?
<woq> phix: yeah, but i need something simple, im not programmer, i just thought that autoit for linux would be awesome
<phix> woq: If I want to be verbose then I use BASIC end if
<ActionParsnip> ___MAX: sure, aptoncd will give you a pretty GUI but essenially you can copy those files and use them later if you want
<eona3> Lint: why though? The GUI installer asked me where to install it so I said HDD0 and it did install it there but installed the Ubuntu bootloader, not Grub, to HDD1. Why?
<c3sso> at least I know now that I am not alone with my theming problems in precise...
<ActionParsnip> ___MAX: you can even tell apt-get to download every deb for your installed packages and you can back them up :)
<___MAX> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<eona3> Lint: the problem is that HDD1 is (was) a Trucrypt drive, ugh...
<Lint> eona3, bootloader is always on active disk
<Lint> actual grub code is in /boot or / partition
<eona3> Lint: then why isn't the disc you tell it to install on made active?
<c3sso> btw : does someboy know which program now displays the battery icon? is it gnome-session?
<c31r2g> no
<eona3> just saying...
<phix> eona3: /dev/sda?
<c3sso> because on openbox, I want to get rid of it ...
<eona3> phix: sorry I'm not sure what you're asking
<ivano_> #ubuntu-it
<ActionParsnip> c3sso: the default OS shows battery level..
<eona3> phix: I went through the GUI install of Ubuntu 11.10 and told it to install on HDD0, and it did, but installed the Ubuntu bootloader, not Grub, on HDD1...
<eona3> and you know the rest.
<mrguser> hi
<mrguser> Any1 can help me?
<eona3> HDD0 is where it was installed originally and should have been the active disc
<eona3> and is the primary boot device as well
<mrguser> how i can hack my e63???
<stylus_ninja> mrguser: !ask
<dr_willis> and a e63 is a ?
<ActionParsnip> mrguser: to do what?
<eona3> phix: I mean I'm trying to implement Ubuntu in a busniess medium network envirnoment. Will I need to physically take all of the HDDs out of the PC except for one?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: seems to be a nokia phone
<eona3> during install?
<mrguser> Ya.. I want to install unsigd apps
<Halexander9000> phix: ?
<eona3> phix: How do I prevent this from happening in the future?
<llutz> mrguser: and how is that an ubuntu-question?
<dr_willis> mrguser:  check the android channel and forums perhaps?
<stylus_ninja> mrguser, why and which programs?
<eona3> I'm a huge Ubuntu fan but this is making implementation difficult
<ActionParsnip> mgolisch: how is that ubuntu related?
<c3sso> ActionParsnip: shure. I know that, the tray applet is ther in fallback mode tray and in openbox tray. I just wanted to know which program is providing it. I want to have theming on openbox, so I have to run gnoem-settings-daemon (thats the one I meant beforem too),  but I do not need the battery icon there, as openbox (tint2 has its own and the battery applet is messing with the space on the panel)
<eona3> I mean I just lost over 400GBs of encrypted data...
<eona3> because it wanted to install the bootloader on HDD1
<eona3> instead of HDD0
<ActionParsnip> c3sso: i believe its a xfce4-power-manager
<ActionParsnip> c3sso: thats what I have on my lubuntu install
<eona3> is this a normal part of any install?
<eona3> if it is that is a major problem for network wide implementation
<c3sso> ActionParsnip: no, not installed
<Lint> eona3, I would check launchpad.net for similar reports
<phix> bbl
<freeway_> please pal how do i use skype on ubuntu 11.10
<Halexander9000> phix: Erm... alright.
<eona3> Lint: do you know of any way to recover that data at this point? thx for your help
<Lint> eona3, was the entire physical disc the truecrypt volume?
<c3sso> ActionParsnip: its the same (unclickable) icon as in gnome fallback. seems to be gnome power manager which provides it, but I am not shure
<eona3> Lint: yes
<Lint> eona3, i don't know much about true crypt sadly
<fabianvampiro> hi I am newuser for here
<fabianvampiro> Can you help me
<fabianvampiro> ?
<ActionParsnip> c3sso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/841497/    there is a power thing running, but its an item in the lxpanel
<fabianvampiro> How to specify NETWORK PROXY in backbox??
<fabianvampiro> this option is like ubuntu
<cloudgeek> ActionParsnip: i fiexd that my pem key is owned by the root and i am acessing it from a user taht it refusing to take aceess
<ActionParsnip> fabianvampiro: backbox isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> cloudgeek: ahhhh, makes sense
<ActionParsnip> cloudgeek: glad you got the gold :)
<dr_willis> isend there  a NetworkProxy env variable that many apps use?
<cloudgeek> ActionParsnip: yep i make sense ,then i found then i owned it by that user then it accessing ! yeah
<cloudgeek> !tor
<rokyronnie> is there any plug-in that can show "what song is currently playing" in panel ?
<ActionParsnip> rokyronnie: that is in the sound panel in a default install
<napsy> Hello. What's the name of the package which has the 'ptrace' executable command?
<rokyronnie> yes but I think it's just in the unity, and now I'm using Gnome 3 in classic mode
<fabianvampiro> I need specific network proxy to connect a internet
<dr_willis> most browsers have a proxy setting.
<linuxlover> Hi people I have a conky script that has an error somewhere near the temperature variables here is the screenshot of that http://imagebin.org/198849 and here is the paste of that http://pastebin.com/b3r4ubD5 I want it to see like CPU1: 44C but it shows some A or some sign
<ActionParsnip> rokyronnie: should still be under the volume icon
<fabianvampiro> but, also I need update my S.O
<fabianvampiro> across the proxy
<ActionParsnip> fabianvampiro: your distro isn't supported here
<freeway_> what s happening
<cloudgeek> anybody using proxy of network like (tor or anyother proxy + Firefox(with pentadactyl) with some addon +vim as an ide +irssi as irc client + Ubuntu server as desktop+and a lzy sysdamin and programmer,developer in terms of automate the process  + power user of linux tools sed ,awk,find ,grep,ls,xargs,plus pipeline + plus using hadoop,hbase,mongodb,nosql,opensatck,gnuplot,scilab + i need that guy help i am using same +or looking for a master who can help in the 
<dr_willis> i thought he said he was using the blackbox window manager.
<linuxlover> Hi people I have a conky script that has an error somewhere near the temperature variables here is the screenshot of that http://imagebin.org/198849 and here is the paste of that http://pastebin.com/b3r4ubD5 I want it to see like CPU1: 44C but it shows some A or some sign
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis:  package which has the 'ptrace'
<ActionParsnip>                executable command?
<ActionParsnip> dang
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BackBox
<dr_willis> !find ptrace
<ubottu> Found: libopenh323-1.18.0, python-ptrace, tcptrace, tcptraceroute
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: its yet another ubuntu spin..
<dr_willis> blackbox or backbox? :) /me squints
<cloudgeek> linuxlover: whynot use the pastie.org instead of pastebin.com
<cloudgeek> !coffee
<linuxlover> both are the same cloudgeek
<linuxlover> well almost
<fabianvampiro> backbox
<ActionParsnip> fabianvampiro: its not a canonical release, so not supported here. None of the ubuntu based distros are]
<cloudgeek> linuxlover: i know but look like a linux user there is a lot difference b/w them one is .com other .org like freenode
<jiltdil> pinging to facebook shows like this. is ther any prob                64 bytes from www-13-01-prn1.facebook.com (69.171.224.14): icmp_req=1 ttl=244 time=286 ms
<ActionParsnip> fabianvampiro: irc.lc/irc.autistici.org/backbox/
<linuxlover> can someone help me with the conky issue i posted earlier?
<ActionParsnip> linuxlover: tried in #conky
<fabianvampiro> thanks
<linuxlover> ActionParsnip I got no response looks as if everyone is sleeping :(
<skilz> Hi, my brothers computer is getting stuck on the plymouth shutdown screen when he tries to shutdown or reboot and has to hold the power button, it doesnt want to powerdown. Just hangs at the plymouth shutdown screen.....
<foenix> hey all, I have a big problem and I may lose my home folder if I don't get a good answer :/
<foenix> does a linux mint migration delete encrypted home folders?
<dr_willis> when in doubt make backups foenix
<crizzy> this is not a mint support channel
<crizzy> !mint
<crizzy> !nomint
<foenix> does the ubuntu migrate delete encrypted home folders?
<crizzy> pffh :p
<linuxlover> can someone help me with the conky issue i posted earlier?
<foenix> and i do backup
<dr_willis> Peppermint....
<muelli> linuxlover: #conky
<Simon1245> Hey guys, I'm trying to install a game using Wine but it's asking me to store it somewhere, where should I install it to? I got it installed on Windows already on c:/program files/..
<jiltdil> i am trying to ping my friend but from my system it is not pinging any reason?
<crizzy> Simon1245: ~/.wine or ~/.c_drive or somesuch folder
<dr_willis> Simon1245:  let it install to the normal ~/.wine/win_c dir
<Simon1245> dr_willis, crizzy thanks guys, I'll try to find it :)
<linuxlover> muelli I am asking there but they all might be sleeping [maybe partying without me] hehehehe :(
<dfcnvt> Good morning
<muelli> linuxlover: sorry dude. This is not the right place for you.
<cloudgeek> !free
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: just pick the defaults in the game ionstaller, it will be fine
<linuxlover> its the right place muelli
<cloudgeek> ActionParsnip: how use free command in human-readable form
<dr_willis> with conky - try out the 1000s of configs out there and learn from them is what i always do. conky forums also help
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, It wants to save on C: But I got it installed on C: directory already I don't wanna overwrite it.
<dr_willis> free -h  ?
<dr_willis> Simon1245:  wine uses a virtual windows drive in the .wine dir...
<Simon1245> I'm using dualboot or whatever you call it, got both Windows nad Linux installed into the computer.
<cloudgeek> dr_willis: nope that is not working with -h
<dr_willis> Simon1245:  unless you changed it..
<dr_willis> Simon1245:  wine does not use your windows installed stuff normally.
<foenix> dr_willis: have a pleasant day and wish me luck
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: its the 'C:' of wine, not your windows partition#
<freeway_> please pals i need ur help in skype
<dr_willis> Simon1245:  you Might be able to run the windows app from the actual windows partion.  if you want to try it.
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: it will be installed in ~/.wine/drive_c
<freeway_> my skype refuse to load in unbuntu 11.10
<freeway_> any haelp
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, dr_willis it says: C:\Program Files\Rockstar Games, you guys sure as I got a lot of mods installed on Windows don't want it replaced :D
<Halexander9000> Can anyone here help me with a Minecraft Problem?
<dr_willis> Simon1245:  try running it from that location.  it might work..
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: its goes in to Wine, not windows.
<dr_willis> Simon1245:  or install it to your normal .wine/ dir  by default it goes there. and you will have to reinstall all the other stuff as well..
<Simon1245> dr_willis, I'll try installing it like you guys said and lets see what happens, ActionParsnip alrihgt let me try
<freeway_> HY SHASHA
<dr_willis> Simon1245:   or let it install to .wine/ then copy your other full installed game dir to the .wine/whatever :) to clone the install.
<fabianvampiro> BackBox is a Linux distribution based on Ubuntu.   http://www.backbox.org/
<Lint> Simon1245, does the game run from its windows location without installing?
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: you should also have your 'mods' backed up
<Simon1245> dr_willis, Oh that would be possible?
<Simon1245> Lint, I haven't tried playing it on Linux yet, I thought it wouldn't be possible so I was trying to install it
<dr_willis> !appdb
<dr_willis> Simon1245:  when in doubt check the wine app database
<michelem> hello folks
<fabianvampiro> ActionParsnip: BackBox is a Linux distribution based on Ubuntu.   http://www.backbox.org/
<mahsom> What is this display manager : http://linuxsysconfig.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/desktop2.png
<Simon1245> dr_willis, I was there but didn't read much in there to be honet
<ActionParsnip> fabianvampiro: yes 'BASED' on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> fabianvampiro: it's not ubuntu, ubuntu is based on Debian but if you ask for Ubuntu support in #debian you will be told to ask here
<fabianvampiro> ok
<fabianvampiro> thanks
<crizzy> first of all debian compiles all of their packages with completely different compile flags.. which alone is a big difference
<ActionParsnip> fabianvampiro: NONE of the ubuntu spinoffs you can name are supported here, like backtrack, minuxmcs, mint, pinguyos and many more
<Simon1245> Oh and is there any way to make linux "my docoumets" update with the changes I do at Windows and same way that Linux changes on my documents happens at Windows?'
<Simon1245> opps, accidently got closed.
<michelem> what are release policies for packages in LTS? I need twistedmatrix 10.1+, which is not available in the main source nor backports. Any hope to get it in the near future or shall I just install from sources?
<dr_willis> Simon1245:  you could mount your windows partiion, and link the folders via ln -s, or the ubuntu /file manager settings
<Omar> hi
<sun__> hi
<Omar> How are you ? !
<Omar> How is your day ?
<sun__> fine
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: if you have your NTFS partition mount via fstab, you can symlink from your my docs in the NTFS to a folder in your home folder for easy access
<sun__> you learn engliw?
<Omar> Cool , Glad to hear that
<Simon1245> dr_willis, ActionParsnip Any tutorial or something on how to do it? It sounds complicated lol
<sun__> есть русские?
<sun__> who russian?
<dr_willis>    ln -s foo bar   Simon1245  once you know the locations
<Omar> Guys do know any good commands that scans for ip or in another word , list the IPs in my network
<dr_willis> Omar:  nmap can scan networks
<Omar> how ?
<dr_willis> theres other tools also.
<DJones> !ru | sun__
<dr_willis> nmap --help   -> depends on how you want to scan
<Omar> scanning for ips
<Omar> thats all wat i want
<starlon> how can I record what's going through my speakers? I've tried Audacity, but I'm not having much luck.
<ActionParsnip> Omar: there are sample nmap codes all over the web
<dr_willis> nmap can do a ping scan.
<dr_willis> thats quick and simple\
<somsip> ubuntu geneate bitcoins
<somsip> bum
<dr_willis> somsip:  HHuh?
<somsip> dr_willis: simple the wrong window
<somsip> s/simple/simply. i'll stop now
<head_victim> !ping
<freeway_> shell programmer here please
<dr_willis> bot is alseep
<freeway_> @ haed victim what is ping
<freeway_> hy chris
<md0crap> starlon: win7 mixer?
<starlon> md0crap: This is #ubuntu :)
<mahsom> What is this display manager : http://linuxsysconfig.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/desktop2.png
<mahsom> name ?
<chromaticwt> what is the best way to do automatic updates?
<neant> when using the 32 bit version of Ubuntu, is there a method that could reclaim the unused RAM of my 4 G?
<dr_willis> Omar:  no need to msg me. nmap can ping the whole range of ips on your network and report which pcs respond.
<MonkeyDust> mahsom  looks like fluxbox or so
<mahsom> or so ?!
<JacksterD> lol
<Lint> neant, PAE
<rokyronnie1> I found a program that can show what song is played, it's called Panflute, but when I'm trying to install it, it says I need "python-gnomeapplet" how can I install that in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<dr_willis> check the pacakge manager tools to see if its in the repos
<randomnewb> What file do I edit to set up my aliases for the terminal?
<overclucker> .bashrc if you use bash
<dr_willis> randomnewb:  check the .bashrc or .profile  theres mention of a .bash_alias file you can also use.
<yashshah> randomnewb: there is .bashrc
<dr_willis> one file has some example alias's.   you can put a few in there. Or you can seperate them all out into their own file.
<michelem> how to tell apt-cache and apt-get to operate on a specific repository?
<ActionParsnip> chromaticwt: I use a script in cron (cron'd as root) presonally
<Need> Help my ubuntu wont boot it goes to some terminal screen
<ActionParsnip> mahsom: +1 for fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> Need: what messages do you get?
<Euan> help me please
<ikonia> Euan: ask a question please.
<Euan> whenever i try and launch ubunt it does to a terminal sort of thing
<Euan> it wsa working fine a few seconds ago
<Euan> hello?
<ikonia> hi
<Euan> so how can i fix the problem?
<Simon1245> Hey guys, I gotta move the game crack into .wine directory, how can I do that through terminal?
<ikonia> Euan: I don't know, what has changed between now and when it was working
<ikonia> Simon1245: not helping you crack a game, please don't ask again
<Euan> nothing, i did do a turn off without going the shut off way
<Euan> like i did it with the button
<ikonia> Euan: why did you do that
<Simon1245> ikonia, Ah alright, not from someone else either or?
<FatDude> Euan: Please state the nature of the technical emergency.
<Euan> and it boots to a screen that says grub>
<MonkeyDust> Simon1245  wrong channel
<ikonia> Simon1245: please don't ask again in this channel
<Simon1245> ikonia, alright sorry.
<Euan> When I attempt to boot Ubuntu from my double boot, it goes into a grub terminal.
<Simon1245> MonkeyDust, Sorry
<ikonia> Euan: why did you power it off rather than shut it down
<FatDude> What are we not allowed to discuss in here?
<ikonia> Simon1245: not a problem.
<ikonia> FatDude: ubuntu technical support
<ikonia> FatDude: check the /topic
<Euan> I wasn't paying attention, and accidentally turned it off.
<Simon1245> By the way, sometimes my left mouse button stops to work, is that only me or? It works perfectly fine on Windows both the touchpad button and mouse :S
<ikonia> Euan: you accidentally pushed and held the power button ?
<Euan> I was tired.
<Euan> I wasn't paying attention.
<ikonia> Euan: you've probably corrupted your install or damaged your disk then
<Euan> How can I fix that?
<ikonia> Euan: if it's dropping to the grub shell it means it can't see the disk, which is possibly because you've damaged the disk powering it off
<Euan> the windows 7 is working fine
<viddy> more likely the filesystem, no? :i
<Euan> both on the same hard drive
<ikonia> Euan: then it falls to the file system being damaged
<viddy> just do a fsck on that thing
<MonkeyDust> yes
<viddy> and the world will be a better place
<ikonia> Euan: if the file system was just messy, I'd still expect it to start to boot, but warn you that the file system needed fscking
<ikonia> the fact that it's refusing to even show the grub menu
<MonkeyDust> Euan  try to boot in recovery mode, choose fsck and repair
<Euan> how do I do that
<MonkeyDust> Euan  in the grub menu
<Euan> what should i type in
<Euan> it's a terminal sort of thing
<ikonia> he doesn't get the grub menu - it just drops to the grub shell
<MonkeyDust> Euan  ctrl-alt-dlete
<MonkeyDust> ah
<MonkeyDust> not even a menu, that's tough
<ikonia> thats why I don't think it's a simple fsck case
<dr_willis> what's the shells prompt Euan.  it could be grub.  or busybox
<ActionParsnip> Euan: of you cn fsck from liveCD
<spitzi> Hello. I have 2 harddisks, one with XP + old Ubuntu, one with Ubuntu 11.10 + Win 7. The second used to also have Vista, but yesterday I deleted the Vista partition and resized the Win 7 partition over the redeemed space, all through gparted in Ubuntu 11. Then, I invoked update-grub2, and it didn't recognize a bootable Win7 anymore. How can I fix this ? Thanks.
<MonkeyDust> sounds like a destroyed win7 partition to me
<Euan> liveCD?
<Euan> its grub
<Euan> grub>
<Euan> thats what it says on the side
<dr_willis> so you may want to fsck.  then reinstall grub from a livecd
<infinee> Hi, can someone help me compile or install wxwidgets on 11.10? I dl'd the src and during 'configure' it complains that it can't find GTK+ >- 2.0.0 but I have GTK3 installed
<ActionParsnip> Euan: yes but it can be done from the same CD you installed with...
<MonkeyDust> !info wxwidgets
<infinee> !info wxwidgets
<MonkeyDust> it's for developpers
<infinee> i know it is, I need it to build 'erlang'
<Lint> I cannot see language selection option in new ubuntu login screen
<djota> error while adding x2go repo: ?: keyserver.ubuntu.com: Connection refused. my inet connection is working. any ideas on how to fix that?
<infinee> MonkeyDust, i can see this pkg here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/wxwidgets2.8/2.8.11.0-0ubuntu10
<infinee> but "sudo apt-get install wxwidgets2.8" can't locate it
<MonkeyDust> apt-get only works if it's in the repos
<infinee> MonkeyDust, that page says it's in "component universe" ...which I understood to be *official*
<MonkeyDust> lemme chzck
<MonkeyDust> e
<MonkeyDust> infinee  try sudo apt-get install wx-common
<infinee> MonkeyDust, ok that worked. let me try my erlang build again. thanks
<FatDude> Netsplit -- please help.
<infinee> MonkeyDust, mind showing me how you figured out it was wx-common? :)
<ikonia> FatDude: what ?
<FatDude> ikonia: I saw a lot of "Connection reset by peer" in my terminal.
<MonkeyDust> infinee  in a terminal, i did apt-cache search wxwidgets
<ikonia> FatDude: ok , so why are you typing "help" ? what do you expect anyone in this channel to do ?
<infinee> MonkeyDust: hrm my erlang configure still can't find wxwidgets.
<MonkeyDust> infinee  use my trick, you're more skilled than i am, so maybe you find something more useful
<infinee> oh cool "apt-cache"! i've always needed that. I usually use "dpkg -l | grep porn" when I'm looking for stuff but I'm never confident if dpkg and apt-get are linked
<FatDude> ikonia: Well, I suppose you have a point.
<infinee> monkeydust: found it! libwxgtk2.8-dev
<infinee> thanks buddy
<MonkeyDust> infinee  apt-cache search erlang|less
<MonkeyDust> ah
<djota> anybody?
<ubernoob> hi
<RawProduce> how can I downgrade MySQL to 5.0.45? I can't seem to find a .deb on google
<MonkeyDust> !downgrade
<ubernoob> I have a multiboot system with W7, Ubuntu, F16 and Debian Squeeze. Ubuntu and F16 share a swap partition (even though I set up Ubuntu to have its own, it "took it over, during the install"). What I want to know is, would it be safe to remove F16 and the swap partition (I plan to install PCBSD)?
<RawProduce> so there's no way to downgrade MySQL? Will I need to compile it from source
<RawProduce> ?
<alerinaldi> RawProduce: you should remove it and then install it from older DEBs
<alerinaldi> but I just joined, so I don't know exactly what you need
<alerinaldi> I could be wrong
<overclucker> ubernoob: it;s safe to remove it. you might also want to remove the swap line on any /etc/fstab that tries to use it on boot
<overclucker> ubernoob: but nothing will break if it's not there
<djota> ubernoob: you may consider using virtualization, like virtualbox f.e.
<ubernoob> thanks overclucker
<RawProduce> alerinaldi: how can I specify that I want to install an old DEB?
<ubernoob> djota, I've never used any virtualisation on Linux. I always assumed my system would be too low-spec for truly realising the benefits of having a virtual machine
<RawProduce> ah, nvm
<ubernoob> I only have 4GB of ram and this is an old Athlon x2
<alerinaldi> RawProduce: you'll need to manually download it
<djota> ubernoob: you don't need a lot of resources for virtualbox, it's performance is really great, and the software is free
<FatDude> RawProduce: Please locate an older DEB version of the package in question and execute 'dpkg -i something.deb'
<overclucker> ubernoob: only? that's more than enough to warrant not using swap
<i_is_broke> ubernoob, ive ran vbox on an old p3
<i_is_broke> with 1gig of ram
<RawProduce> alerinaldi: the problem is, googling for that package doesn't yield any downloadable packages
<ubernoob> djota, well I guess if I'm going to play around with Linux, I might try that approach first.
<RawProduce> unless I'm looking in the wrong places
<alerinaldi> RawProduce: try to search "Details of package mysql-server"
<alerinaldi> you will find the information page of the package of older distros
<djota> man, nobody can help with that launchpad issue?
<overclucker> ubernoob: you can use a swap file instead, of a swap partition if you still want swap
<RawProduce> alerinaldi: thanks, getting some hits on that
<alerinaldi> RawProduce: np! remember to download the dependencies, too!
<ubernoob> overclucker, I set up swap partitions out of habit, as the install pretty much asks me to arrange partitions I arrange all the ones I used to do when I first tried Linux.
<ubernoob> overclucker, doesn't that affect performance?
<ubernoob> I thought having a swap partition was better than the windows style swap files?
<overclucker> ubernoob: dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1M count=1000; mkswap /swapfile would give you a1 gig swap file on /
<ubernoob> ok, well I'm going to give VirtualBox a go first, then if I feel I still need to, I'll scrub F16 and Debian and install PCBSD properly.
<Lint> I cannot see language selection option in new ubuntu login screen
<overclucker> ubernoob: there shouldn't be any performance loss
<Lint> ubernoob, it doesn't matter, all filesystem calculations are made faster than drive operates
<parapan> hi there fellows > is there anyone able to support some sql/perl problems ??
<ubernoob> overclucker, whilst we're talking about swap files/partitions, is there any situation in which having them actually makes your system slower?
<overclucker> ubernoob: overly high vmswappiness can affect system performance
<ubernoob> overclucker: so on a 4GB system, what would you say is the ideal size?
<overclucker> ubernoob: 60 is  default, is probably a good number for that amount of ram
<phix> back
<phix> 60 what?
<overclucker> vmswappiness
<phix> ah, I usually assign 50 - 60Gb to swap, and make /tmp and /var/tmp tmpfs :)  10 or so Gb each
<overclucker> it's probably only worth messing with if you have 1 gig or less
<ubernoob> wow, that's rather high.
<Canis__> Is there a way to stop a live cd/usb from downloading the language packs while installing...other than disconnetcing from the Internet?
<phix> Canis__: Not that i Know of
<Guest71832> Anybody running Jolicloud?
<overclucker> phix: huh? swappiness or swap size?
<RawProduce> Canis__: edit /etc/hosts and set whatever URL it's looking for to localhost
<ActionParsnip> phix: 50Gb, how much RAM do you have?
<Canis__> Hmmmm
<Ben64> Guest71832: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<overclucker> phix: if you have 60 gig swap, that's rather excessive
<phix> ActionParsnip: 8Gb
<ActionParsnip> Guest71832: jolicloud is offtopic here
<XATRIX> hi guys...i've got some problem with my system... it's running but it has some malfunctions. actually when i do most of the commands, it gives me #/sbin/ifconfig - bash: /sbin/ifconfig: No such file or directory (but all of the files are there... just for example if i do #du -hs /sbin/ifconfig it gives me  32K /sbin/ifconfig
<Canis__> I'll check that. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> phix: then you'll only need 8Gb swap
<XATRIX> what can i do in such situation
<Guest71832> I know, Just wondering
<phix> ActionParsnip: nah I 50 - 100Gb for swap as I mount /tmp and /var/tmp as tmpfs (which uses swap too)
<RawProduce> lol what, so /tmp is in RAM while RAM isn't full, then you load some programs, max out your RAM and are forced to wait for /tmp to swap out?
<Ben64> XATRIX: why are you running everything as root?
<RawProduce> that makes so little sense
<phix> RawProduce: yup
<omido> Hi . How can i find if Ubuntu 10.04 is supported on my laptop and everything would work?
<RawProduce> am I missing something?
<jpds> omido: Use a Live CD?
<chromaticwt> is freeciv multiplayer
<overclucker> i've got 8 gigs of ram, and dont even use swap, i've usually got at least half of my ram free anyways
<chromaticwt> ?
<Ben64> omido: easiest way would be to use a live cd
<phix> RawProduce: well it doesn't swap out all of it, only what it needs
<RawProduce> phix: surely it's better to avoid swapping altogether?
<phix> RawProduce: how so?  makes sense to me
<Ben64> 50GB swap is hugely excessive
<RawProduce> eh, different strokes I guess
<phix> Ben64: not if your using it
<XATRIX> Ben64: because i'm have no accounts there
<Canis__> There is no hosts file in the 11.04 .iso That I have.
<Ben64> if you're* using it, something is wrong
<XATRIX> only root acc..
<phix> Ben64: It works fine for me
<Ben64> XATRIX: try just "ifconfig"
<RawProduce> Canis__: I imagine that that file would be somewhere on the RAMFS it sets up
<XATRIX> the same... file or directory not found
<RawProduce> Canis__: I'm speculating at this point :)
<mun> hi
<Ben64> phix: if you need 58GB of memory and you only have 8GB of real memory, something is terribly terribly wrong
<Ben64> XATRIX: ls -l /sbin/ifconfig
<mun> i'm partitioning my drive in preparation to installing windows and ubuntu. does it matter the order of the partitions? e.g., could /home come last?
<Canis__> So instead of chosing to install right away, just go from there?  I didn't think about that.
<Ben64> mun: doesn't matter, but windows should be installed first or you will have to fix grub
<mun> BedMan, ok
<XATRIX> Ben64: i told you, most of my commands don't work bash: /bin/ls : No such file or directory
<RawProduce> Canis__: do you mean booting into a live environment first, editing /etc/hosts then kicking off the installer?
<Lint> I cannot see language selection option in new ubuntu login screen, why everyone's ignoring me?
<rayden_> hi all, can someone tell me how do i change user from terminal to root ?
<mun> Ben64, do you know why https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes says the extended partition for Linux *must* be last?
<Ben64> XATRIX: then.... reinstall? : /
<Lint> mun, it's not
<Lint> worked file for me being in the middle of the table
<Lint> *fine
<omido> My laptop is a Lenovo Thinkpad SL510 with Intel core2dou t9600- 4gb ram- ATI mobilty radeon HD 4500 (256 mb)
<overclucker> rayden_: sudo -i; but be careful
<Ben64> mun: windows might have some problems booting if it is too far in the drive maybe
<llutz> mun: makes partition-layout more clear but has no technical reason
<omido> I want to install ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<mun> ok. thanks
<Lint> Ben64, it's FUD from NT4 times
<rayden_> overclucker,  why carefull
<overclucker> rayden_: if  you only have a few commands to run as root prefix them with sudo
<overclucker> rayden_: as root you can alter the system, not just your user files
<rayden_> works .. thx a lot
<CasmoNL> Hi, even after removing sendmail (with apt-get, running Ubuntu 10.04), it's still running, is there any way to completely disable it? Googling didn't help me that much..
<XATRIX> Ben64: it's not a good idea to
<rayden_> overclucker,  can u tell me how to run .bat files?
<Ben64> XATRIX: if you can't even ls, the system is pretty messed up
<XATRIX> i'd like to fix it... reinstall is only way for MS users
<mun> so is each home and root a separate partition?
<Ben64> XATRIX: do you know what you did to break it?
 * Lint facepalms
<Ben64> mun: it can be
<mun> as in, separate primary paritions?
<overclucker> rayden_: windows batch files?
<rayden_> overclucker, yes
<rayden_> overclucker, i want to start a windows server for a game
<overclucker> rayden_: not sure how useful they will be on linux
<XATRIX> Ben64: i'm not sure... but i have some feeling it was hacked off
<overclucker> rayden_: check out wine, or virtualbox
<mun> are there particular benefits if /home and / are logical partitions inside an extended partition?
<ubernoob> ok, downloaded virtualbox, found a video showing how to install W7 on virtualbox, I figure PCBSD should install in much the same way.
<Ben64> XATRIX: without knowing the best solution is reinstall...
<ubernoob> really surprised at how low the memory allowance is
<llutz> XATRIX: if a system was hacked, reinstallation from clean media is the only way to go
<ubernoob> seems very strange
<ubernoob> anyway, thanks all.
<ubernoob> hope this works :)
<Lint> XATRIX, if you suspect you've been hacked, you should format your system and redeploy everything
<llutz> mun: just the benefit not to worry about partition count limitation (max 4 primaries)
<Canis__> Yes, that's what I meant.  I'm just waking up still.  Horrible at complete thoughts.
<mun> llutz, right. do you know why Extended partition is greyed out in my gparted?
<llutz> mun no
<Ben64> its always good to have an extended partition so you can add more if you want later
<mun> Ben64, could the windows and linux partitions site inside an extended partition?
<Lint> mun sure thing
<Lint> mun but windows need to have an active primary partition to boot from
<mun> Lint, right. so does that mean windows has to be on its own primary partition then?
<Lint> no, it requires a small primary partition, just several megabytes. everyhting else may be placed in extended partition
<Lint> mun windows 7 creates 100MB boot partition by default
<omido> Lint:  Windows 7 is awesome
<omido> Ubuntu is a windows 7 wanna be
<mun> Lint, so can I just leave some unallocated space or do i need to create that primary partition?
<Squarism> is there any command within "terminal" that copies whats on the prompt onto the "clipboard" ?
<Lint> mun you need to create it and made active one, so that windows installer could reuse it
<Dr_willis> Squarism:  ive seen command line clipbord tools in the repos.
<ActionParsnip> omido: why would anything want to be anything like Win7?
<Squarism> Dr_willis, oh.. thanks
<mun> Lint, i see.
<Lint> ActionParsnip, because windows 7 is THE OS
<Dr_willis> Squarism:  or you can just select, and middle click to paste.
<ActionParsnip> Lint: depends on needs
<Dr_willis> Squarism:  most terminal apps have the copy/paste items also
<phix> Lint: not nesseccary unless you are using encryption or LVM
<CasmoNL> Lint, you can get rid of the 100MB partition at install :P
<Squarism> Dr_willis, required a mouse !! =(
<omido> ActionParsnip:  Cause its a very good product and a true commercial success. you cant even imagine how much profit MS wons out of Win7
<Squarism> i wanna be mouseless
<CasmoNL> Lint: start install, create partition, remove partition, extend 100mb partition to full, et voila. ;)
<bazhang> !ot
<phix> Dr_willis, Dr_willis.  Dr_willis, Dr_willis, oh oh Dr_willis!
<Ben64> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> omido, this is support only. lets take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mun> how do you check if a partition is an extended partition in gparted?
<Dr_willis> Squarism:  you mean the 'console' ? or a X terminal?
<Ben64> mun: the partition number is >4
<DJones> bazhang: Ubotto is dead at the minute, its been mentioned in the relevant channels
<Lint> it has type of '5'
<Squarism> Dr_willis, console called "Terminal" in ubuntu
<mun> Ben64, right. the one i'm looking at sdb1 so it can't be an extended one, right?
<Ben64> mun: correct
<FatDude> Please revive Ubotto as soon as possible.
<Squarism> Dr_willis, where you run bash right =D
<Dr_willis> Squarism:  the Console is the Alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 Consoles...
<Dr_willis> Squarism:  under X  you run terminal-emulators to get a 'terminal'
<mun> right. so somehow gparted isn't letting me create an extended one. do i have to boot using the live cd to do it? it's a second drive on my machine.
<Lint> in gparted it has a distinct color and
<krivc> i have a problem with setting up samba, i cant see my lubuntu computer on windows 7 network
<overclucker> Squarism: ctrl+alt+f7 will bring you back to desktop
<Ben64> mun: you should be able to do it from your installed version, as long as nothing from that drive is mounted
<sattu94> What happened to Ubottu ?
<ActionParsnip> krivc: if you run:  smbtree   on the samba server, do you see the shares listed?
<mun> Ben64, the drive is already unmounted.
<Lint> krivc, when you using \\<IP>, does it work?
<ufk> hi
<ufk> does gajim supports facebook chat ?
<krivc> Server requested LM password but 'client lanman auth' is disabled
<krivc> failed tcon_X with ERRnoaccess
<Squarism> overclucker, =D..  hehe.. been there before... im glad i had ircii to get help in getting back
<bazhang> DJones, thanks
<krivc> this i get when i run smbtree
<ActionParsnip> krivc: use a pastebn for it please :)
<jatt> don't do it
<jatt> no
<Lint> krivc, it's not windows 7 error
<krivc> how i use pastebn, i am new to irc :)
<Lint> krivc, is server your lubuntu or windows machine?
<krivc> lubuntu
<Ben64> krivc: you go to pastebin.com, paste whatever you want there, and hit "Submit"
<overclucker> krivc: then post only the url to the paste
<Simon1245> Hey guys, how can I get the ATI crystal thing on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> krivc: go to http://pastie.org  paste your test there, when the page changes, copy the URL and paste that in the channel
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Simon1245
<Lint> which linux bootloader fill fit on floppy?
<krivc> smbtree: http://pastebin.com/N31zJiSu
<omido> !ati
<i_is_broke> Lint, lilo
<Dr_willis> krivc:  theres also the findsmb command.
<Lint> MYNAME is lubuntu machine?
<i8x4> Anyone else but me loose most their keybindings with the compiz 0.9.7 update in precise?
<krivc> Lint: no
<krivc> findsmb return only: 192.168.1.1     gateway.home
<cambazz> hello how do I install a .deb file that I have downloaded
<dlentz> cambazz, dpkg -i
<i8x4> cambazz: sudo dpkg -i
<Lint> cambazz, dpkg -i --force-depends <name>
<dlentz> Lint, force-depends could be dangerous
<ActionParsnip> krivc: what is the name of the system you are on?
<spitzi> See ya.
<krivc> rocket
<ActionParsnip> krivc: hmm, should see itself at least, is samba running?
<Lint> krivc, what computer is 'MYNAME'?
<Metaphysicist> Is it possible to write a custom udev rule to always force a mounting point from a certain drive (SAS, SATA, w/e) controller in a uniform way. i.e. the boot drive will always mount at /dev/sda, and then the second SAS port always mount on /dev/sdb, etc?
<Lint> krivc, is that some device like NIS and not computer?
<krivc> Lint: i dont know, my windows machine is Cobra and lubuntu is Rocket
<Lint> *NAS
<ActionParsnip> Metaphysicist: you don't mount at /dev/sda   /dev/sda is a block device in of itself
<ActionParsnip> krivc: can the system ping itself?
<Lint> krivc, do you have SMB enabled in the firewall on lubuntu?
<Metaphysicist> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I mean /dev/sda1, sda2, etc.
<ericus> Which ultrabook would you recommend for use with ubuntu?
<krivc> Lint: i can be NIS because no computer has name MYNAME on my network
<krivc> it *
<Viman> Anyone with LXDE can help me? My Alt-F2 keybinding recently has stopped working.
<ActionParsnip> Metaphysicist: yes, those are block devices too..
<ActionParsnip> Viman: if you press it twice, does it show?
<Viman> no
<krivc> ActionParsnip: yes i can ping myself
<Dr_willis> ericus:  those things are so new. its hard to tell. check reviews and web sites. and id avoid any that use that dual-gpu feature.
<Viman> i have to go menu->run
<ActionParsnip> krivc: is samba running on the server?
<Metaphysicist> ActionParsnip: I just want the ability to correlate a port on the controller to a mounting point in Ubuntu, do you have any tips in that regard?
<Metaphysicist> And to do it the same every time.
<ActionParsnip> Metaphysicist: you can use:  sudo blkid    and mount using the UUID
<krivc> ActionParsip: how can i test this?
<Metaphysicist> ActionParsnip: Thank you!
<ericus> okay Dr_willis. I need to replace my old netbook
<ActionParsnip> krivc: sudo service smbd status    should do it
<Dr_willis> ericus:  i just bought a new netbook on clearance :)   Gotta love portable machines.
<angel282> Hello I would like to backup my entire server (including the filesystem) so if something will happens to my server hdd I will be able to restore everything. I found on the documentation a tar command but does it backup also the syste, file?
<Metaphysicist> angel1282: Is RAID not an option?
<RawProduce> angel282: use Norton Ghost or something similar
<ericus> what model Dr_willis?
<krivc> yes samba is running: smbd start/running, process 657
<Viman> when I run `lxpanelctl run` nothing happens, either
<Viman> not even an error message
<Dr_willis> ericus:  just a asus on sale.
<ericus> I need one with good battery life
<ericus> eee pc?
<Dr_willis> buy a bigger battery if you want it for a netbook. :) or a spare.
<JuJuBee> When I mounted my external USB HD I got some errors at CLI but eventually it mounted (about 2 minutes) and seems ok.  What does this mean?  http://pastebin.com/MbCtbCZw
<DJones> !ping
<ukbot> another contentless ping... sigh...
<angel282> RawProduce: I preferring to use some command without installing third-party applications, does the tar command will backup also the filesystem (kernel etc...)
<angel282> ?
<melvincv> Hi all. How do I use tar to take a backup of a directory tree, to a tar.gz file, without the whole directory tree appearing in the archive? I gave the command # tar -cvzpf test.tar.gz /home/melvin/new/*            and got a tree structure in the archive, starting from / ??? I need just the tree structure from the folder backed up.
<ActionParsnip> ericus: http://arrasthemes.com/2011/12/the-acer-aspire-s3-putting-the-%E2%80%98ultra%E2%80%99-in-ultrabooks/
<ActionParsnip> ericus: seems to say it runs well
<Dr_willis> ericus:  problem with a lot of new laptops is the lninux kernel and pwoer saveings features have not caught up with the new hardware out. or have bugs. so your battery life maybe much worse under ubuntu/linux.
<ericus> i have looked into that, looks nice ActionPartnership
<krivc> Lint: my iptables is empty, should i add samba there?
<ericus> yeah i know Dr_willis
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: try: cd $HOME; tar cvzpf test.tar.gz ./new/*
<ActionParsnip> ericus: shame its an intel cpu
<RawProduce> angel282: yes, tar will backup the kernel
<RawProduce> but not the bootloader
<RawProduce> you probably want to use dd
<RawProduce> angel282: http://www.linuxweblog.com/dd-image
<krivc> i can ping my lubuntu machine from windows, but i cant ping windows machine from lubuntu, how can it be posssible?
<Dr_willis> krivc:  windows firewall.
<Dr_willis> ive seen soumd routers also have wireless networks locked down more then a wired network on same router
<Walther> Is there a way to remove the entire graphical interface from Ubuntu? I want to have a CLI-only Ubuntu install, but ALT CD did not work properly
<Engin> hello, how do i get the functionality of "System/Hardware Drivers" from command line ?
<melvincv> ActionParsnip, I'm getting . > new > files. I need files directly, any ideas?
<Walther> Is there a metapackage I could remove which would have all the dependencies
<Walther> Already tried removing unity and ubuntu.desktop
<Dr_willis> Walther:  removeing meta-packages dosent really remove stuff that way.
<Lint> krivc, when you opening \\<lubuntu's IP address> from win7, what's happening
<Walther> Dr_willis: but shouldn't other packages depend on them and auto-remove remove them?
<RawProduce> Walther: try Debian :)
<Dr_willis> Walther:   it never seems to work that way. like with 'ubuntu-desktop' meta package.
<Walther> Not willing to try Debian now
<Walther> So, any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Walther:  odd the alt-cd disent work. theres the minimal cd.. or check askubuntu.com they most likely have some ansqer/script to do it
<RaydeN_> is there a way to install yahoo messenger to ubuntu?
<ericus>  /win 3
<Dr_willis> i keep the desktop stuff on my headless server  for my vnc/ssh needs.
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: not sure, I've always used GUI to compress TBH
<Walther> Dr_willis: It didn't recognise my wireless card, hence the install didn't have any networking
<Dr_willis> RaydeN_:  theres im clients that can do Yahoo.
<RawProduce> RaydeN_: use wine
<Dr_willis> Walther:  you can set up wireless via the command line. but ive not done it in ages. My servers are all wired.
<konstantin_> hi!
<RaydeN_> Dr_willis, ty
<RaydeN_> RawProduce, ty
<krivc> Lint: i get prompt for user name and password
<uni4dfx> Where can I ask about writing Makefiles / autoconf / automake etc... ?
<RawProduce> uni4dfx: use cmake, autotools will drive you insane
<Lint> krivc, had you created samba accounts for windows users on lubuntu machine?
<ActionParsnip> RaydeN_: there used to be a native client made by yahoo, there also used to be gyache
<Walther> Dr_willis: Again, it did not install it properly. Modprobing etc did not fix it
<krivc> yes i create it with smbpasswd
<melvincv> what does the -C option do in tar? man pages seem confusing.
<uni4dfx> RawProduce you can say that again, but it's not my choice
<monohedron> can somebody give me a pointer to where I can lookup the diffrent font coulours used in the terminal window
<monohedron> colors
<Lint> krivc, does that password work
<ix_> does anyone know how to make the 3d pie chart in libreoffice thinner?
<RawProduce> melvincv: probably specifies the working path to extract into
<Lint> ix_, #libreoffice
<ix_> Lint, I know...
<RawProduce> uni4dfx: in that case, I'm sorry for the pain you're about to experience and I have no idea where to find good docs :)
<Canis__> What happened to unbuntu over the past 3-4 years?  I remember when you could just "see" NTFS drives and mount them with a right click.  Am I mistaken?
<krivc> Lint: yes it work, i can see my shared files, but why i dont see lubuntu machine in network panel
<ActionParsnip> Canis__: never had an issue here
<Canis__> ActionParsnip: I'm in mint right now, but the same goes for a few of the DTE's.  I mean something that isn't external,
<youngho> hello ~
<Lint> gufw appears broken ufter upgrade: all its controls are disabled
<Walther> Is there a way to remove the entire graphical interface and all gui-dependent programs on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Canis__: mint isn't supported here
<monohedron> need guide to different colors in Gnome Terminal
<melvincv> Is there a sys admin channel? Maybe #ubuntu-server ?
<ActionParsnip> Walther: sure, uninstall xorg
<Canis__> ...I'm a little slow, please try to forget I asked the question.
<Walther> ActionParsnip: already did that, did not remove / make obsolete any GUI-dependent packages
<Engin> looks like the hardware driver management tool's name is jockey, but can't see how or if I can access it from command line. Aany ideas ?
<aQute> i recently installed ubuntu 12.04 alpha2 and now I am getting an error while install updates something called partial upgrade(can t install all the updates), can anybody tell me how to deal with that ?
<n3uron_> engin, not even jokey-gtk?
<Engin> n3uron_: i don't have X
<n3uron_> ah
<Engin> this is a netbook with ubuntu-server on it
<Engin> unfortunetely wifi is not working
<Engin> but supposed to work with hardware drivers tool.
<DJones> aQute: Can you ask that in #ubuntu+1 thats the support channel for 12.04 while its being developed
<Walther> aQute: partial upgrades are perfectly normal during alpha releases
<ActionParsnip> Walther: you will just need to keep removing xorg based stuf and even gnome lib stuff and eventually the OS will fail deps and the rest will tumble down
<aQute> DJones: thanks i' ll do that
<Walther> aQute: no need to ask
<Engin> maybe i should just enable desktop -- could be of use for some other purposes too
<Engin> what is the appropriate way to add dektop environment to ubuntu-server ?
<Walther> aQute: I've been using all the versions since 10.04 from alphas :P
<aQute> so do u know how to fix it ?
<krivc> i allow in/out traffic for my lubuntu machine ip ob windows firewal, but still i cant ping windows machine from lubuntu
<FatDude> I'm smoking pot and using Ubuntu Linux.
<FatDude> I recommend it.
<aQute> its first time for me (pre release installation)
<Walther> aQute: just run the partial upgrade
<monohedron> where to post screenshots ?
<Engin> ubuntu-desktop i suppose
<duelle> Hi, is there any chance to recover an encrypted partition when the partitiontable is broken? And how can i repair it?
<Walther> aQute: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Eren> any ppa for infinality font patches?
<DJones> !imagebin | monohedron
<ukbot> monohedron: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Engin> hole mother of packages..
<Walther> BRB
<aQute> yes when i do partial upgrade it dosen t upgrades it, it stops
<monohedron> anybody able to tell me what those colors mean ? http://imagebin.org/198868
<monohedron> especially the purple
<Lint> gufw appears broken ufter upgrade: all its controls are disabled; how to fix?
<Walther> aQute: sudo apt-get update
<Walther> aQute: update first, then dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> monohedron: blue is a folder
<Walther> aQute: also, you might try sudo apt-get upgrade and then dist-upgrade
<aQute> k i ll do dist-upgrade, thanks
<FatDude> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<monohedron> yes and the black  font is a normal file
<remali> hello all
<Lint> !ops
<ukbot> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<monohedron> but what is purple ?
<ActionParsnip> monohedron: the purple is a file which is rw-r-r
<ActionParsnip> monohedron: the ls -l filename    shows you the access
<FatDude> Woops, stupid cat. My bad.
<monohedron> ActionParsnip, nope they all have the same permissions according to ls -l
<Myrtti> Lint: in the future it helps if you include the nickname who is troublesome as well with |nick
<melvincv> FatDude, Did the cat do that? :D
<Walther> Lol. I removed some packages including lightdm, now when I boot, the boot splash stays on tty7 :D
<FatDude> melvincv: Well, small kitten.
<monohedron> ActionParsnip, I suspect they mey be links or something but I have no idea how to check it
<Walther> How can I completely remove X on Ubuntu?
<Walther> I mean, CLI would still work, rigth?
<RaydeN_> can someone help me to install a game server pls?
<krivc> Lint: can be some problems because i have this line in smb.conf: name resolve order = bcast host wins
<ActionParsnip> monohedron: ls -l filename  or   file filename
<Lint> Walther, it's a part of bootloader
<Walther> Lint: Okay, what packages should I remove to have a CLI-only Ubuntu?
<Lint> krivc, no, because it's client setting, you're a server now
<FatDude> Walther: X11, Gnome, Xfce, KDE.
<Lint> Walther, look for 'boot' and 'gfx' in package descriptions
<Lint> or 'splash'
<monohedron> ActionParsnip, nope they both still show as the same. let me run a find over the disk to see whether they exist somewhere else
<Walther> FatDude: will the CLI work without x? keyboard is part of x right?
<ActionParsnip> Walther: if you remove all gui apps and x you will boot to a CLI based OS only
<Walther> but x11 is not necessary for CLI for example for kb input?
<Lint> ActionParsnip, he probably means that grub sets his system in graphics mode
<Walther> Lint: no, the splash thing was just a funny sidenote
<ActionParsnip> Walther: the cli os will still take keyboard input
<Walther> ok
<ActionParsnip> Lint: yeah I think thats the dealio :)
<Lint> Walther, it's a separate package for console input, and separate for X input
<ActionParsnip> Walther: if you add the boot option: text    you will boot CLI only
<kbotnen_> Walther, If you dont want X / graphics ubuntu is probably not the distro for you?
<Walther> ActionParsnip: sure, but boot splash doesn't annoy me at all
<ActionParsnip> Walther: if you want gnome removing you could run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | grep gnome`
<Walther> kbotnen_: I am familiar with ubuntu, its cli, its repositories, etc
<ActionParsnip> Walther: should remove enough
<Walther> ActionParsnip: ...or run apt-get remove gnome*
<Lint> Walther, you may need 'console-input' package to customize keyboard layouts without X
<ActionParsnip> Walther: my command will cover that too, but also remove libgnome and so on
<djota> is there any workaround for this problem: http://www.mail-archive.com/gnome-colors-packagers@lists.launchpad.net/msg00316.html ???
<Walther> Is there a command to see all the installed software?
<Walther> And preferably, grep out the libs (there are tons of libs)
<ActionParsnip> Walther: dpkg -l | less
<ActionParsnip> Walther: dpkg -l | grep -v lib | less     to NOT see packages with 'lib' in them
<Walther> ha, -v inverses, thanks
<ActionParsnip> yep in(v)erse
<ActionParsnip> is how I remember it
<ubernoob> hi, is it normal for VirtualBox to take ages to install an OS from disc? I'm only 3% of the way through an installation of PCBSD9 and it seems to be dragging on inordinately. I did select a lot of packages but, I think there should have been more progress than this.
<ikonia> ubernoob: can be depending on your machine, the host, the guests config etc
<Walther> ActionParsnip: -l lists all packages, how to see only the installed ones
<ActionParsnip> ubernoob: did you MD5 test the ISO too?
<ActionParsnip> Walther: yes, thats why you pipe to grep
<alex54321> anyone have installed succesfuly league of legends ?
<Walther> ActionParsnip: that removed the libs, but not the ones that are not installed
<ubernoob> ActionParsnip, nope, I downloaded it from their mirror and burned it to a disc without doing any checks. I don't think there's anything wrong with the image as such.
<djota> ubernoob: that can be kinda normal
<ActionParsnip> ubernoob: then how did you know the ISO was complete and consistent?
<ubernoob> My hunch is that it's the packages that I've selected, that it's trying to download and is taking a long while doing so.
<ActionParsnip> Walther: you can't see the ones that aren't installed
<ubernoob> ActionParsnip, good point but tbh I've never burnt an image from there or ubuntu or debian that wasn't working perfectly.
<ubernoob> djota, I think it's been 20-30 minutes so far. If this was a windows install, I'd understand as those things can 'hang' for ages before suddenly spurting to the finish, but Linux/FreeBSD usually install at a consistent pace and quickly (overall).
<ActionParsnip> ubernoob: if you don't use torrents, the data needs to be checked so you know the data isn't damaged
<alex54321> anyone have installed succesfuly league of legends ?
<ActionParsnip> ubernoob: I'd give it a while but I'd check the ISO
<ubernoob> ActionParsnip, I'll keep that in mind, once this installation completes/falls over.
<ActionParsnip> Walther: unless you tell apt-cache to show you every package and grep stuff, it will be a big list
<Squarism> Even if i successfully build and link libraries into executables, bod objdump and ldd doesn show them as dependencies in ubuntu 11.10?!
<Squarism> both
<Squarism> ....instead of bod =D
<monohedron> ActionParsnip, once a put the extension in lower case (JPG -> jpg) they turned purple, any idea why ?
<Walther> Is there a way to configure mobile broadband on CLI?
<ActionParsnip> Walther: well the gui apps are hust GUIs for CLI, so technically yes
<alex54321> anyone tell me about league of legends?
<ubernoob> what do you guys do for 'fun' with linux/freebsd? I've got my 'work' stuff setup, I want to learn more bash, vi, perl and python, I see so many things that I should know more of but... to be honest, I think I spend a lot of time just dithering and not making genuine progress in the way of learning how to administer, configure, customise and extend my system(s)... What do you chaps (and chapesses?) find to be interesting areas of learning,
<ubernoob>  within the FOSS world?
<phix> gang
<Walther> Does anyone know how to set up mobile broadband in Ubuntu terminal?
<ActionParsnip> monohedron: not sure tbh, weird
<ejv> this is the support channel ubernoob, i'd ask that question in #ubuntu-offtopic - everyone will have different opinions regarding what's "interesting"
<ActionParsnip> Walther: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192696
<ActionParsnip> ubernoob: urbanterror :0
<helloer>  Hello, my gnome3 fails to start (i need to gnome-shell --replace to run it). I see in syslog only http://pastebin.com/UixivjAw and when run any app
<helloer>                  "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications.". How to fix that?:|
<helloer> ops,sorry
<ubernoob> ejv, yeah sorry. I did think I was going off-topic there.
<ActionParsnip> helloer: make a startup item to run the: gnome-shell --replace    command and it will run automagically
<alex54321> anyone help me with league of legends?
<Metaphysicist> The DD command, is it possible to write ones to a drive and not just zero/random/urandom?
<FatDude> Cunt
<FatDude> Wrong channel.
<helloer> ActionParsnip: But i cant change anything in gnome-tweak-tool for example :\
<Lint> cat strikes again?
<dat789> does shell games (using terminal) still exist? popular??
<ejv> you want ones?
<dat789> like role playing etc
<ejv> you can echo 0xFF and pipe through DD
<ejv> but that's really weird ha
<Dr_willis> Metaphysicist:  why would you need to write '1' or - do you mean binary 1111111
<ubernoob> ActionParsnip, is that a fps of some sort?
<Metaphysicist> I meant binary 1111111
<Dr_willis> Metaphysicist:  why do you even need to do this?
<ActionParsnip> ubernoob: it is, is counterstrike like but based on the unreal engine :)
<Dr_willis> theres disk eraser tools that i belive can do arbitary bit patterns
<Metaphysicist> Dr_willis: Trying to come up with a simple three-pass wiping system for internal use at a company.
<djota> could somebody tell me how to change the default home dir for _likewise-open_ shell users?
<ejv> for some usb devices that don't support erasure, i can see the point in using ones
<jatt> simple three-pass wiping is not enough against law enforcement
<monohedron> ActionParsnip, echo $LS_COLORS
<ubernoob> ActionParsnip, sounds like good fun. Will it work well on an old athlon x2 with an Nvidia GT400 gfx card?
<djota> ActionParsnip: i only know tactical ops which runs on unreal engine..
<sebastiano> hi, where does ttf-mscorefonts-installer install fonts to? gs is not finding the installed times font
<alex54321> anyone help me with league of legends ?
<ubernoob> I was hoping to find a decent SNES/Gamecube emulator and some free roms to play, any suggestions as to what to look for in the way of emulators (and where I might find the roms)? I'm guessing that it's not illegal to download vintage games...?
<ActionParsnip> ubernoob: runs well on my GF6150LE onboard
<djota> ubernoob: google snes emulator
<Dr_willis> Metaphysicist:  from the discussions icve seen in here. such measures are not needed. and dont do any good.
<jatt> ubernoob: surely you bought the games you are looking roms for
<ActionParsnip> ubernoob: with single core sempron am2 @ 1.6Ghz and 2Gb DDR2
<jatt> ubernoob: otherwise you might be doing something illegal
<Dr_willis> ubernoob:  its technically not legal to just download them.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: nice
<Dr_willis> ubernoob:  theres emularots in the repors or at linux game sites. or at the getdeb sites
<ActionParsnip> there are legal roms for old games
<jatt> where
<ActionParsnip> playonlinux ppa has some nice emulators too
<Dr_willis> ubernoob:  check out the various emulator sites to see what emus are good these days.
<Dr_willis> ubernoob:  and dont forget classic dos games via DosBox :)
<ActionParsnip> like dune2 :)
<Dr_willis> Warlords :)
<ActionParsnip> sid and al's incredible toon machine  :)
<Dr_willis> ubernoob:  itheres also several "Scummvm' games in the repos if you like the Monkey Island style games.
<Simon1245> Hey guys how to see if 3d Acceleration is enabled?
<alex54321> anyone help me with league of legends ?
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: play a 3D game, like supertux or tuxcart
<ubernoob> thanks guys, I'm going to check on emulators while the install ... 'progresses' (the disc spins up, every now and again, sounds like there is data being read from it).
<ActionParsnip> alex54321: its windows only app so you'll need wine
<alex54321> lol i have wine
<alex54321> ...
<Simon1245> Ok downloading it
<ubernoob> Dr_willis, what's "Scummvm"?
<Pici> alex54321: Then you should be asking in #winehq
<alex54321> oh k
<_jmp_> alex54321: good! red or white? :)
<alex54321> what?
<_jmp_> alex54321: bad joke sorry :)
<ganimede> hi all. my ubuntu has just updated the kernel from 3.0.0-15 to 3.0.0-16, and this new version is not booting
<ActionParsnip> alex54321: http://www.youtube.com/embed/8zAHMUwcfm8?enablejsapi=1&autoplay=1&version=3&auto hide=1&iv_load_policy=3
<_jmp_> alex54321: just read "I have wine" :)
<alex54321> :P
<alex54321> ohhh i prefer white
<_jmp_> red here :)
<ganimede> any idea what could go wrong?
<ActionParsnip> alex54321: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10436   silver rating, expect issues
<alex54321> boil a bottle about of red wine
<alex54321> and then add some black sugar
<Lint> how the package is called which manages console fonts?
<alex54321> and add some cinnamon
<alex54321> and then it is perfect!!!
<_jmp_> sounds like warm sangria to me :)
<Pici> Lets try to stay on-topic here.
<sauevaem> Hello. Asus built in webcam dont work. What do?
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, That supertux game worked that means that it's enabled?
<ActionParsnip> alex54321: just straight merlot is fine :)
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: yes, its a 3d game and needs 3d accel to work :)
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, Thanks :)
<sauevaem> I tried few solutions from ubuntu webcam faq
<sauevaem> Please, help.
<ActionParsnip> sauevaem: does it work in cheese?
<sauevaem> No.
<OranAbi> alex54321, how much sugar i have to add ?
<ActionParsnip> sauevaem: then run:  lsusb   and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<alex54321> w8
<alex54321> 1 full ladle
<OranAbi> ty alex
<bazhang> alex54321, OranAbi #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<mbvo> I just installed ubuntu 11.10 and I'm having trouble getting my wifi to work. the card is a bcm5787m and it says it installed the drivers for it but ifconfig -a only lists loopback irda and wired
<mun> could a drive already with a primary partition have an extended partition?
<damo22> how do i download texlive without 190MB of doc packages?
<alex54321> how does it taste?
<bazhang> alex54321, what?
<Jake> hello
<llutz> mun: sure
<dlentz> damo22, have you tried apt-get install --no-recommends
<Jake> can someone help me pls
<Jake> can someone help me pls
<Jake> can someone help me pls
<Jake> can someone help me pls
<Lint> !ask
<ukbot> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<llutz> !details | Jake
<ukbot> Jake: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jake> can some1 be my valentine
<Jake> please
<bazhang> Jake, wrong channel
<llutz> idiots, tuesday...
<damo22> command line option -no-recommends is not understood
<theadmin> damo22: Two dashes (--no-recommends)
<Lint> how the package is called which manages console fonts?
<dlentz> --no-recommends (two hyphens)
<damo22> i did that
<llutz> damo22: --no-install-recomends
<llutz> damo22: --no-install-recommends
<dlentz> sorry, that's it
<llutz> man apt-get
<Viman> Hi, I have LXDE on top of Ubuntu and `lxpanelctl run` (the alt-f2 run command) doesn't work for me. Anyone else experiencing this?
<FloodBot1> Jake: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mun> i'm having problem creating an extended partition using gparted. here's a screenshot: http://postimage.org/image/c8nvglmfn/ the Extended Partition option is greyed out. does anyone know why?
<meerkats> damm it, I have, again, sound problems, but my alsa seems ok, the card is recognized http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=aa790fd0f1663440b3598f0e6230685adc8b8fba
<FatDude> Please do not unnecessarily OP up and abuse your power.
<Myrtti> FatDude: thank you for your input
<Lint> mun what's inside 'create as' list?
<Viman> Hi, I have LXDE on top of Ubuntu and `lxpanelctl run` (the alt-f2 run command) doesn't work for me. Anyone else experiencing this?
<mbvo> had the wrong chipset in the last msg I'm having trouble getting my wifi to work. the card is a bcm4311 and it says it installed the drivers for it but ifconfig -a only lists loopback irda and wired
<mun> Lint, Just Primary Partition available. Logical and Extended are greyed out.
<ActionParsnip> Viman: have you tried in #lubuntu tii
<ActionParsnip> *too
<Lint> i'm flabbergusted
<mun> Lint, i'm using gparted 0.7.0
<ActionParsnip> Viman: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1000281#p1000281   shows that you should check your lxde-rc.xml
<Viman> Action: that's not the problem
<Viman> Action: the command does not run AT ALL in first place, so the keybindings don't matter
<ActionParsnip> Viman: does it work ok as a fresh user?
<Viman> Action: sorry, what do you mean as a fresh user?
<Viman> like a guest session?
<ActionParsnip> Viman: make a new user and test
<aceps> Can I change the keyring password to match the login password in Ubuntu 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> aceps: sure
<Viman> Action: on my way
<LuPoX> hi, some one can help me ? i install last version of xubuntu, but my skystar usb hd doesnt work :(
<aceps> <ActionParsnip> How?
<ActionParsnip> aceps: under security and passwords, you can chenge your password there
<Saleem> Ubuntu 12.04 is going to be LTS ?
<Pici> Saleem: yes.
<ActionParsnip> Saleem: yes
<mun> Lint, i've figured out why: the partition table is gpt rather than msdos!
<ActionParsnip> Saleem: LTS every 2 yes, 8.04, 10.04, 12.04 and so on
<Lint> mun then you don't need extended partitions
<Saleem> thank you, i was wondering is it worth to install previous LTS version on our college pcs for meanwhile?
<mun> Lint, oh? does that mean I can have as many partitions as I want then?
<ActionParsnip> Saleem: i'd wait til april personally
<Lint> mun 127
<ActionParsnip> Saleem: save having to upgrade
<mun> Lint, i see. thanks.
<Saleem> after a long debate it was decided that ubuntu/lubuntu is the best option we can use for our students who are least linux literate
<ActionParsnip> Saleem: lubuntu will give more resources to your apps, it holds your hand less for config and such
<Saleem> ActionParsnip, that and plus it makes windows users feel at home, plus ubuntu autoconfigures most of the common hardware and we have some pentium II series pcs which we want to revitalize
<Saleem> so till next LTS release students can learn and play for a while till we get them latest release for coming years
<ActionParsnip> ,Saleem its the same OS underneath, just different UI
<Saleem> yes ActionParsnip , lxde suits all our needs
<ActionParsnip> Saleem: well, the LTS will be supported 5 years, so you don't even need to get the next LTS if you don't want
<ActionParsnip> LXDE is awesome imho :)
<Saleem> ActionParsnip, this is great :)
<sls> hello
<mun> i've just created a new partition, how do i mount it without rebooting?
<Saleem> amazingly our principal knew there is a "ubuntu" :)
<dlentz> Saleem, i don't know if it will affect the final 12.04 release, but there are issues with older hardware and  the pae kernel
<ActionParsnip> mun: look into the mount command, if you add it in /etc/fstab you can run:  sudo mount -a   and it will mount without reboot
<mun> i've tried right clicking in nautilus but it doesn't seem to do anything
<headpool182> hello, i was wondering if anyone could assist me in connecting my blackberry
<Saleem> dlentz, ah, so i guess we can use and stick to current LTS
<mun> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<headpool182> !barry
<ukbot> Factoid 'barry' not found
<Viman> Action: guest session alt-f2 works only once
<Viman> Action: I meant... new user session
<Saleem> thank you ActionParsnip , thank you dlentz , indeed now i have more clear picture about what we need and im sure our computer lab will run smoothly with lubuntu 10.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> Viman: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Viman> Ubuntu 11.10 codename oneiric
<mun> ActionParsnip, hmm i've added the entry into fstab and mounted it, but i can't seem to write to it.
<Saleem> i will test the livecd on my own pc first, brb
<headpool182> is there anyway to check the power of my usb ports?
<ActionParsnip> mun: you'll need different options in fstab then
<share> hello I'm have a problem in Ubuntu.  something is always sending data to the IR receiver
<ActionParsnip> Viman: all I can suggest is report a bug, the default settings should make the app run as expected
<share> I have a MCE remote that works fine in Archlinux
<mun> ActionParsnip, i'm using the same options as the other partitions, i.e. defaults
<ActionParsnip> mun: is it the same file system?
<share> because nothing is always sending data to the remote. any tip to fix this?
<Viman> ActionParsnip: thank you for the attention. On my way to filing
<mun> ActionParsnip, hmm no. this is ext4
<mun> ActionParsnip, i can't unmount it in nautilus. when i do, it says Unable to unmount 476GB file system: daemon is hibited.
<share> 'sudo cat /dev/lirc0'  shows data being sent and the IR receiver led is always on.
<mun> ActionParsnip, i can unmount it in gparted though
<ActionParsnip> mun: have you chowned the mount point to your user?
<mun> ActionParsnip, oh right
<ActionParsnip> share: unload then reload the driver module, does it help?
<ActionParsnip> Viman: you could always install gmrun and bind ALT+F2 to run gmrun
<mun> ActionParsnip, works now! thanks
<ActionParsnip> mun np :)
<Viman> Action: I'll try the suggestion
<ActionParsnip> !info gmrun
<ubottu> gmrun (source: gmrun): Featureful CLI-like GTK+ application launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2.1 (oneiric), package size 46 kB, installed size 168 kB
<ActionParsnip> yep, gmrun
<ActionParsnip> its a way to get ALT+F2 in Natty too :)
<raju> may i get netwrok help here ?
<Viman> Action: interesting, I never thought about replacing a run dialog, except for using a widget
<ActionParsnip> Viman: gmrun supports tab completing too, you can also add your own commands and so on
<meerkats> damm it, I have, again, sound problems, but my alsa seems ok, the card is recognized http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=aa790fd0f1663440b3598f0e6230685adc8b8fba
<meerkats> what does linux-headers-alsa-dricers do?
<norex> anyone have a compaq615 with b43 issues ?
<meerkats> drivers*
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | norex
<ukbot> norex: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<meerkats> and linux-alsa-drivers-modules?
<Mac101> hi, is a 4gb partition big enough for ubuntu?
<monohedron> Mac101, barely but it depends on what you want to put in it
<mun> if i transfer between 2 partitions on a SATA2 disk, is 38mb/s average or too slow?
<Mac101> i have a 4gb usb that i want to do a desktop install to
<Mac101> not a live usb but full install
<Mac101> :>
<DJones> !persistence | Mac101
<ukbot> Mac101: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<theadmin> Mac101: I don't think you can properly install Ubuntu to a 4GB drive, not the dekstop version at least
<Mac101> ah ok
<sdf223V> Hi, how can i change the login screen on ubuntu 11?
<eSoul> if I recall, either 11.04 or 11.10 say 3.7 requirred, but I can imagine more would be neccessary
<sdf223V> eSoul: is that aimed at me?
<eSoul> sdf223V, sorry, it is not
<damo22> im creating a livedvd/usb with tex and R preinstalled
<eSoul> ...some sort of exorsism?
<Trevor69420> crappy valentine's day everyone :-)
<Trevor69420> err i meant happy of course
<fsheikh> ;-)
<roasted> Question - if I saved login credentials through a samba share, where would I go to delete it so I get prompted again?
<theadmin> roasted: Logged in with nautilus?
<theadmin> roasted: If so, seahorse would likely be storing them
<roasted> theadmin: yes.
<roasted> theadmin: never heard of seahorse... wehre's it at?
<theadmin> roasted: Alt+F2, Seahorse, or "Encryption keys and something" in the menu (forgot the name)
<theadmin> roasted: err, alt+f2, seahorse
<share_> ActionParsnip: sorry  connection to IRC was 'lost' ..
<share_> this is showing 2 mouses? http://pastebin.com/tU0by8pS
<roasted> thanks theadmin
<Kenjiro> good morning/afternoon/evening/whatever ;)
<Kenjiro> a nice coworker upgraded an ubuntu server yesterday. It was a 9.10 and he ran 'do-release-upgrade'.
<eSoul> is there a setting panel for joysticks and the like, I may be missing it, but maybe not?
<eSoul> Kenjiro -- Oh so nice :-p
<Kenjiro> I don't know to which version it jumped. I know it finished the upgrade without complaints. Then the guy restarted the server as it required
<Kenjiro> now the server won't boot
<Kenjiro> it stops on grub saying "grub rescue>" and that's all
<Kenjiro> and the nice thing is.. this co-worker left the bomb for me to "disarm" ;)
<denis_> hi!! im having trouble with firefox since last update : it freezes after a few seconds...wha can i do?
<LuPoX> hi, some one can help me ? i install last version of xubuntu, but my skystar usb hd doesnt work :(
<eSoul> lol, i hope something can be done.  Im afraid im not the greatest in fixing boot errors myself, but maybe someone else is
<woozly> guys, on my netbook brightness to low (when It without power-cable, on battery)
<b0ot_> I'm having some usb power issues. Are there any ways to force it to act as a host port? http://tinypaste.com/d9113492
<woozly> how to change brightness limit?
<meskarune> kenjiro: You should probably use a live cd to check out your system. figure out what version you upgraded to. might need to downgrade to one of your backups
 * Lint shudders imagining linux kernel with x server on Pentium II
<theadmin> Lint: Eh, would work fine
<theadmin> Lint: Not Ubuntu for sure, but Linux in general would
<jsebean> Hello all, I have installed the latest driver here ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/280.04/ for my Nvidia PC. Reason I did it is because the other drivers make Unity freeze. Now, I can't even see my desktop. Any ideas how to fix this?
<meskarune> I have a debian test web server on an old laptop that is pentium III runs great (just boots slowly)
<jsebean> I would like to use the new drivers to fix the freezing
<share_> if I remote the receiver  then lsusb doesn't work
<share_> WT
<share_> F
<denis_> everybody here have a stable firefox?
<Lint> theadmin, the patient told about lubuntu, afaik it has same kernel
<jsebean> share_: language
<Kenjiro> meskarune: will check that right now
<denis_> how can i make mine run correctly?
<theadmin> Lint: Well the kernel doesn't matter much... It's all the same mostly (sure they have BFS and Liquorix kernels and such things, but doesn't do much)
<ActionParsnip> puppy on P2 is great
<meskarune> kenjiro: anyways, I hope you have backups, because most likely you will have to use them :P
<Kenjiro> meskarune: "backup is for the weak" *LOL*
<subanomic> hi
<meskarune> not backing up is for the stupid
<Lint> ActionParsnip, isn't puppy 2.4 + english only?
<Kenjiro> meskarune: I strongly believe we don't have a backup of this server :(
<ActionParsnip> Kenjiro: backup is for people who want their data
<Amos_huang> :(
<jsebean> lol I learned the hard way to backup
<ActionParsnip> Lint: not sure tbh, I only use english
<Kenjiro> ActionParsnip, meskarune: of course I was joking about the "for the weak"
<meskarune> kenjiro: well, try saving some data with a live cd, then reinstall with the latest LTS release
<Kenjiro> meskarune: problem is there is a mysql db inside this crap
<mun> does anyone know how to make a bootable USB for installing windows in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> denis_: I don't, i don't use firefox :)
<meskarune> kenjiro: which is why I said to use a live cd to save your data. :P
<meskarune> mun: what do you mean install windows in ubuntu? are you wanting to have a virtual machine? or do you just want windows installed onto a usb drive?
<jsebean> Hello all, I have installed the latest driver here ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/280.04/ for my Nvidia PC. Reason I did it is because the other drivers make Unity freeze. Now, I can't even see my desktop. Any ideas how to fix this? I would like to use the new drivers to fix the freezing
<Kenjiro> ok, booted from the livecd, let's see which info I can get
<mun> meskarune, windows installed using a usb. dualbooting.
<Emerald_Fianna> Hi all, just wondering can anyone give me a quick hand. I installed the broadcom wireless driver the other day on my laptop and it was working fine, no problems and when I turned on the laptop today, nothing, no wireless and when I went and looked at the additional drivers it's no longer there?
<duelle> mun, found http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/creating-windows-7-bootable-usb-from-linux-762229/ - seems to be exactly what you are looking for doesnt' it?
<Kenjiro> meskarune: hmmmm it jumped from 9.10 to 10.04.3.
<meskarune> mun: do you have legal windows install media? if so you can rip the disc or an iso file and use a program to put it on usb
<jsebean> Emerald_Fianna: Is it disabled?
<Kenjiro> I wish I could simply fix grub and things could get back to normal ;)
<mun> thanks
<subanomic> under ubuntu 10.04, i need to decrypt a fedora system that's been encrypted with dm-crypt and a aes-xts-plain64 cipher.
<subanomic> when i try to do so, it gives me the following error: Error unlocking device: cryptsetup exited with exit code 251: device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Invalid argument
<subanomic> Failed to setup dm-crypt key mapping for device /dev/sdb3. Check that kernel supports aes-xts-plain64 cipher (check syslog for more info). Failed to read from key storage.
<Emerald_Fianna> jsebean: don't think so, it's just gone, it's no longer even available in the additional drivers windows to install and it was working fine until I turned off the laptop last night
<subanomic> this is what my syslog says: http://pastebin.com/VZPZbqwD
<jsebean> Emerald_Fianna: Just checking you'd be suprised how many people I've seen accidently disabled the wireless by pressing the button on their PC and not realize it
<subanomic> how can i solve this?
<ActionParsnip> Emerald_Fianna: run:  dmesg | less     and read through, see what is going in
<Emerald_Fianna> jsebean: no, the wifi button is no but it's orange
<Emerald_Fianna> ActionParsnip: just going to do that now
<Emerald_Fianna> ActionParsnip: just done that now, but not sure what I should be looking for?
<ActionParsnip> Emerald_Fianna: anything relating to broadcom
<jsebean> Hello all, I have installed the latest driver here ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/280.04/ for my Nvidia PC. Reason I did it is because the other drivers make Unity freeze. Now, I can't even see my desktop. Any ideas how to fix this? I would like to use the new drivers to fix the freezing
<munir> Who to contact when I want a certain updated package to be pushed to official ubuntu repositry?
<ActionParsnip> jsebean: the 280 driver is in the repos
<jsebean> ActionPArsnip: Oh yeah lol....... time to format i guess lol
<Emerald_Fianna> ActionParsnip: just looking now
<ActionParsnip> jsebean: not really, just instal the nvidia-current package
<daschel> I'm having an issue with my wacom drawing tablet.  Every now and then (every month and a half or so) after a software update my tablet stops working.  unfortunately I'm not sure which update is causing it (I suspect something with x.org), and I have to manually install the drivers.  that's not a huge problem, but this time after reinstalling the drivers my tablet isn't responding the same way.  For one, the resolution of my tablet compared to
<daschel> my monitor is now 1:1.   This is actually a good thing because I had tried accomplishing this in the past but had no luck.  The other changes in my pad are less identifiable.  The best way I can describe it is that simply the feel is wrong.  I know that's not helpful, but none of the settings appear changed, and I'm not sure what to search for elsewhere.  has anyone heard of a similar issue?
<jsebean> ActionParsnip: I can sudo apt-get install nvidia-current? In tty 1?
<Emerald_Fianna> ActionParsnip: nothing to do with broadcom appears anywhere in that?
<munir> Can anyone tell me Who to contact when I want a certain updated package to be pushed to official ubuntu repositry?
<dommer> hey can someone help me with a pythong script error?
<dommer> no idea what the hole is
<theadmin> dommer: Try #python
<dommer> #python
<theadmin> dommer: Not like that. /join #python
<dommer> yes I know
<sskalnik> what's a good channel for compilation problems?
<Kenjiro> meskarune: ok, got a little improvement ;)
<meskarune> kenjiro: grub isn't broken. grub sent you to the rescue prompt because it coudn't boot the system.
<theadmin> sskalnik: Compiling what?
<LjL> sskalnik: this will do, although if you're compiling something that's in the repositories, people will question why :P
<sskalnik> I'm compiling a kernel driver, which has includes for some linux kernel headers, but it can't find them even though they are in the right place.
<Kenjiro> meskarune: after messing around a bit I got the boot to change from "grub rescue>" to "grub>" ;)
<alex54321> how do i set a folder to have read and write permisions??
<sskalnik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841765/
<meskarune> alex54321: you use the chmod command to change file permissions
<overclucker> alex54321: chmod +rw folder
<alex54321> ok
<meskarune> alex54321: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod  that site explains the notation to use for file permissions. just make sure not to change your permissions to something unsecure
<dat789> exactly
<amaroks> Hello
<dat789> use chmod cautiously
<amaroks> My server has very high load and when i run top -c , I see too many of those:
<amaroks> 1089 root      15   0  1708  568  484 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 ./ssh-brute list.txt combos 3 5 2000 vuln.txt 22
<amaroks> what is this process?
<dat789> you could change the permission and after finished what you do change it back if necessary
<sskalnik> You can see it references "linux/compiler.h", but can't find it
<Pici> amaroks: It looks malicious to me.
<amaroks> to me too
<amaroks> How can I find out where is that script running?
<ikonia> amaroks: do a find on it
<amaroks> how
<amaroks> find xxx , what?
<overclucker> amaroks: ssh-brute soounds shifty
<ikonia> amaroks: you're going to have to probably re-install your OS as it looks like you have been compromised and are being used to do brute force attacks
<ikonia> amaroks: find / -name ssh-brute -print and then do the same on list.txt
<meskarune> amaroks: use the lsof command to find what files and processes are connected
<ikonia> amaroks: list.txt is probably in the same dir as ssh-brute
<sskalnik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841774/ <---- this is my DKMS.conf file. Did I bork something up? The INCLUDEDIR is correct
<meskarune> amaroks: you might pipe lsof's output to grep to find specifically what you want
<jnwhiteh> I'm having a terrible issue with 11.10 on my Thinkpad. Every few characters when I'm typing code into my gvim window, I get this terribly loud and annoying beep. I've searched for ways to disable this but most seem to be for previous versions of Ubuntu. Does anyone have any hints on how I can disable it under 11.10?
<amaroks> found it in /tmp/mirkforce/bash/sshbrute/ssh-brute
<amaroks> think deleting it and files for it will solve it?
<jnwhiteh> Its driving me INSANE
<Pumpkin-> no
<eSoul> amaroks -- the person that compromised your system will prolly replace it
<Pumpkin-> you have been compromised, you have no idea how, and your entire system is untrustworthy
<Pumpkin-> the only safe option is to wipe everything and reinstall from known clean media
<amaroks> should I change root passwords?
<Pumpkin-> (ideally after you have worked out how you got owned, so you don't make that mistake again).
<Pici> amaroks: You should backup your critical information and reinstall Ubuntu.
<eSoul> change it to something different when you reinstll
<auronandace> amaroks: you shouldn't has a root password on ubuntu
<Pumpkin-> any attempts to "patch this up" are likely to fail.
<sskalnik> The best practice is "nuke from orbit", I believe. Followed by "restore critical data from backup".
<share_> OK
<amaroks> why not?
<monohedron> jnwhiteh, rigth click your sound preferences and disable warnings
<share_> why the hell lsusb doesn't work after removing a USB device?
<share_> wth
<ikonia> share_: hung your usb port ?
<ActionParsnip> jnwhiteh: is pcspkr loaded?
<jnwhiteh> monohedron: I don't see 'disable warnings' anywhere
<amaroks> also found this in cron.d: * * * * * /tmp/mirkforce/bash/update >/dev/null 2>&1
<ikonia> amaroks: your machine is compromised, you need to re-install
<monohedron> jnwhiteh, soundefects upper right hand
<jnwhiteh> ActionParsnip: lsmod | grep pcskpr doesn't return any results
<share_> ikonia: I dunno what you mean by that but after typing lsusb it doesn't show output and I can't ctrl+c to close the terminal. If I insert USB device again lsusb still doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> mentions the same script as amaroks crapflingingmonkey.com/wp/2010/03/the-site-was-r00ted/
<ActionParsnip> jnwhiteh: hm, ok
<damo22> amaroks DONT change your passwords yet until you disconnect from the internet and lan and nuke your system
<Muboz> Is there someone that can help me? I have a question about the live usb and casper-rw
<ikonia> share_: it sounds like when you removed the usb device it's hung the physical port
<amaroks> whats the folder mirkforce for?
<amaroks> is that what contains all hacking scripts?
<ikonia> amaroks: it doesn't matter
<share_> ikonia: something is always sending commands to Infrared receiver. Im trying to solve this problem
<ActionParsnip> amaroks: someone puts scripts there to run, you have been compromised
<ikonia> amaroks: your machine is compromised, your next action is to re-install your OS
<amaroks> it has too many websites :(
<jnwhiteh> monohedron: http://images.gammatester.com/pics/7b8ef6da1f5e1f6c60d90603a7c8d45a.png and http://images.gammatester.com/pics/9604db7f72d0b7bf664ad616cfbc5376.png show what I'm seeing.
<ikonia> amaroks: it's up to you if you re-install or not, however your machine is compromised and may be removed from the network you are on if you are attacking other machines/spamming
<jnwhiteh> If it makes a difference, this is when I have my headphones plugged in. I don't dare take them out because it would drive everyone around me nutss.
<monohedron> jnwhiteh, mutre the alert volume
<monohedron> mute
<jnwhiteh> its not the alert
<jnwhiteh> thats the problem
<monohedron> hmm
<Muboz> MY question is, since the live usb looks for the partition label of "casper-rw" for a persistent space, does it look for this partition label on all drives?
<share_> ikonia: yep now mouse doesnt work
<monohedron> jnwhiteh, have yout ried to mute it ?
<monohedron> tried to
<theadmin> Muboz: Partition labels are accessed via /dev/disk/by-label -- if more than one partition with the same label exists, the respective label will most likely fail to even get created, so yes, it won't work if multiple partitions have that label.
<jnwhiteh> now I can't get into system settings again
<jnwhiteh> ><
<jnwhiteh> monohedron: I haven't, because I still want the system-wide alert
<jnwhiteh> which is configured at a reasonable volume with a reasonable sound effect
<monohedron> jnwhiteh, and if so what applications are listed in the sound settings
<jnwhiteh> just Spotify
<theadmin> jnwhiteh: Try using pavucontrol to adjust volumes per-app, I think it does system volume too
<auronandace> theadmin: isn't that one of the reasons for using uuids instead?
<jnwhiteh> monohedron: muting the alert volume seems to do it, but then I don't have system alerts, which is bad.
<theadmin> auronandace: Indeed. But (s)he said her/his liveUSB looks for a label, so I'm just answering the actual question.
<LuPoX> hi, some one can help me ? i install last version of xubuntu, but my skystar usb hd doesnt work :(
<monohedron> jnwhiteh, see the admins comment
<jn_> how can i check what version of python is being used ?
<theadmin> LuPoX: Won't work how, exactly? Does it create a /dev node at least?
<share_> how can I solve lsusb hang
<LuPoX> i try kaffeine
<LuPoX> and skystar dont appear
<LuPoX> but in lsusb apper
<theadmin> jn_: python --version
<kroonrs> jn_: python -V
<LuPoX> 001 Device 002: ID 14f7:0500 TechniSat Digital GmbH DVB-PC TV Star HD
<crankharder> what should i do about this: "vim-nox : Depends: libperl5.10 (>= 5.10.1) but it is not going to be installed"
<xxiao> jn_: dpkg -l python
<jnwhiteh> theadmin: pavucontrol only shows spotify and a single 'system sounds' options, it doesn't break up the system volume into 'normal' and 'eaat splitting beep' =/
<xxiao> jn_: or just run python, it will print out this info the first line
<meskarune> crankharder: you need to isntall libperl
<theadmin> jnwhiteh: Just decrease the system volume then?
<Muboz> See, What I am trying to figure out is, If i put the liveusb on this 1gb drive, and if I make a partition labeled "casper-rw" on a different 1gb drive. Will the live usb find the persistent space partition on said separate usb drive?
<monohedron> jnwhiteh, what app is beeping ?
<theadmin> jnwhiteh: Or wait, do you mean that you get PC speaker beep rather than normal sound alerts??
<crankharder> meskarune: E: Unable to locate package libperl
<ActionParsnip> LuPoX: does the partition show if you run:  sudo fdisk -l
<jnwhiteh> theadmin: yes, it may be the pc speaker, its terrible and ear splitting
<jnwhiteh> monohedron: it happens in vim, gvim, terminals, etc.
<monohedron> jnwhiteh, so ony in terminal
<sskalnik> crankharder:  ran sudo apt-get update recently?
<theadmin> jnwhiteh: Gross... you need to install the default sound theme, seems it somehow got removed, sec, I'll look for the package name
<crankharder> sskalnik: very recently
<monohedron> only
<jnwhiteh> monohedron: gvim isn't in a terminal
<meskarune> crankharder: libperl-dev search for that
<monohedron> gvim
<crankharder> libperl-dev : Depends: perl (= 5.10.1-8ubuntu2.1) but it is not going to be installed Depends: libperl5.10 (= 5.10.1-8ubuntu2.1) but it is not going to be installed
<sskalnik> crankharder:  Which ubuntu version?
<crankharder> 11.10
<theadmin> jnwhiteh: Can you try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sounds" and then log out and back in to see if it starts working?
<meskarune> crankharder: install perl and libperl-dev
<crankharder> libperl-dev : Depends: libperl5.10 (= 5.10.1-8ubuntu2.1) but it is not going to be installed perl : Depends: perl-base (= 5.10.1-8ubuntu2.1) but 5.12.4-4 is to be installed
<jnwhiteh> theadmin: some applications give me the ubuntu-system-wide alert noise (which is configured to default). But just now, when typing this line to you I got the pc speaker beep.
<jnwhiteh> that's in weechat in a terminal session, but is indicitive of the problem
<theadmin> jnwhiteh: Mweh... Sounds like some gnome bug
<theadmin> jnwhiteh: Not even sure :$
<meskarune> crankharder: sudo apt-get install perl-base
<Lint> crankharder, I just installed libperl-dev 5,12,4-4
<crankharder> perl-base is already the newest version
<jnwhiteh> I guess I'll have to disable the alert sound for now, then. I don't have time to download and configure awesome to be usable :P
<theadmin> crankharder: Perform a system upgrade, sounds like your system searches for outdated packages... "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<monohedron> theadmin, he think has that installed or he couldn't turn that noice of when muting alerts
<jnwhiteh> My thesis must take priority
<meskarune> crankharder: sudo apt-get install libperl-dev
<crankharder> iv'e done that very recently, but i'll try again
<crankharder> theadmin:
<theadmin> crankharder: Actually, replace that "upgrade" with "dist-upgrade" so it does a smart upgrade rather than a stupid one
<jnwhiteh> theadmin: monohedron: yeah ubuntu-sounds is already installed
<theadmin> jnwhiteh: Hm well
<sskalnik> crankharder:  dist-upgrade?
<crankharder> yep, nothing new to install - still won't install libperl-dev
<theadmin> jnwhiteh: I don't use any alert sounds at all
<monohedron> neither do i
<jnwhiteh> yeah, I think that's what I'm going to have to do, because this is unberable.
<jnwhiteh> THanks for your help =)
<sskalnik> crankharder:  Do you get any messages indicating a conflict with another package?
<theadmin> crankharder: Okay, could you please do this: sudo apt-get install aptitude ; sudo aptitude install packagenames
<monohedron> welcome
<theadmin> crankharder: Replace "packagenames" with whatever it is you're trying to install. It won't magically solve it, but aptitude will print errors which actually make sense
<crankharder> theadmin: yea ok, seems like aptitude is working
<auronandace> crankharder: have you added any PPAs recently?
<crankharder> er wait, lies
<crankharder> no
<Dani_TM> Hi.
<theadmin> They should make aptitude the default imo
<crankharder> theadmin: http://pastie.org/3381397
<meskarune> crankharder what program are you trying to install?
<crankharder> see pastie
<Dani_TM> Any news un Ubuntu 12.04 LTS system requirements?
<theadmin> crankharder: Try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<theadmin> Dani_TM: They'll be basically the same as now -- 512 meters of RAM, i686 compatbile processor
<theadmin> Dani_TM: Nothing ever changes much
<crankharder> theadmin: http://pastie.org/3381408
<theadmin> crankharder: Seen that, thinking
<theadmin> crankharder: Ah
<Dani_TM> let's hope so, theadmin
<Dani_TM> :)
<theadmin> crankharder: hmmz... I have no idea, seems like a borked python install to me, I suggest reinstalling python2.6-minimal and python2.6
<Muboz> Ok, I'll try it out and hopefully it will work, if not ill experiment with the other thing that was said, by using uuid's
<crankharder> theadmin: yea, i just removed them, reinstalled, failed again
<theadmin> Dani_TM: I honestly don't care, not an Ubuntu user, but yes, having small requirements is good
<theadmin> crankharder: I think you don't need to have both of them at the same time actually
<theadmin> crankharder: Could you kill both of them and just install the "python" package?
<monohedron> crankharder, apt-get install -f && apt-get upgrade -f
<monohedron> should resolve any dependency issues
<Guest63044> how to know all the ips connected to localhost?
<monohedron> netstat
<Guest63044> i mean all machines
<theadmin> monohedron: That probably won't work :D apt-get takes only package names after "install", "-f" is not a package. You mean "apt-get -f install" and such.
<ActionParsnip> Guest63044: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    please
<damo22> monohedron is a 2D plane?
<auronandace> !fixapt
<ukbot> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<monohedron> nope i mean apt-get install -f
<Guest63044> ActionParsnip, Squeze
<ActionParsnip> Guest63044: debian isn't supported here
<meskarune> crankharder: http://packages.debian.org/sid/vim-nox
<ActionParsnip> Guest63044: this is Ubuntu support
<Guest63044> ActionParsnip, and?
<ActionParsnip> Guest63044: debian is supported in #debian
<Lint> someone told me tehre's no lsb_release on debian
<meskarune> crankharder: that is a list of dependancies
<Guest63044> ActionParsnip, what is the problem? this is an general propose command
<share_> lsusb only hangs if I disconnect the IR receiver that is always receiving data. I dont know what is sending data all the time! how can I know?
<share_> lircd is not in use.
<ActionParsnip> Guest63044: this isnt a general purpose channel
<theadmin> meskarune: uh, don't link to Debian packages here >.< That won't give anything on Ubuntu (dependencies will be named differently, etc). Search on packages.ubuntu.com the next time
<crankharder> yea, python looks completely borked
<hellhammer> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 no matter what when ever i login the system crashes to the login screen whats going on?
<crankharder> python : Depends: python-minimal (= 2.6.5-0ubuntu1) but 2.7.2-7ubuntu2 is to be installed
<crankharder> and then i get a scary message about removing python-minimal
<theadmin> crankharder: Hm, just had an idea... "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get --reinstall install python"
<crankharder> apt-get/aptitude wont install python
<monohedron> crank try "apt-get install -f && apt-get upgrade -f" that should resolve dependencies
<crankharder> Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<monohedron> hmm
<theadmin> crankharder: Err, why do you have held packages exactly? That *will* break things
<meskarune> hellhammer: do you have auto login on?
<crankharder> i haven't helt broken packages
<hellhammer> no
<crankharder> at, most I had git-core installed. fresh install yesterday
<auronandace> crankharder: how did you install it?
<theadmin> crankharder: This is weird. Can you run the "sudo apt-get clean" command and try installing again?
<crankharder> theadmin: yes
<theadmin> crankharder: Did already?
<crankharder> auronandace: downloaded iso, installed in vbox
<crankharder> theadmin: yes
<theadmin> crankharder: Meh. Hamsters... Any third-party repos connected?
<crankharder> negative
<auronandace> crankharder: i mean git-core
<crankharder> default sources.list
<theadmin> crankharder: Which release are you on?
<Dani_TM> thanks, theadmin
<norex> ispci is not showing my wireless device on my laptop
<auronandace> norex: lspci, not ispci
<compdoc> norex, some laptops have a little switch that actually turn off the wireless nic
<norex> auronandace, sorry spelling mistake
<norex> compdoc, there is a button and it is on
<norex> i know that i normally use b43 driver though , it is installed i just need to find out why the device is not picked up
<miguelote> hola
<LuPoX> hola
<x-act> hey, whats the german support channel?
<krivc> how can i create launcher in lubuntu?
<szal> !de | x-act
<ukbot> x-act: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<DJones> !de | x-act
<theadmin> x-act: #ubuntu-de
<x-act> thank uuu
<compdoc> Namaste
<theadmin> !cn | compdoc
<ukbot> compdoc: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<miguelote> hola
<theadmin> !es | miguelote
<ukbot> miguelote: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<compdoc> heh - wrong language
<monohedron> lo
<monohedron> indian i guess
<theadmin> compdoc: Oh, was that korean?
<compdoc> indian
<szal> theadmin: Sanskrit
<theadmin> compdoc: Ah
<share_> ikonia: removing the ATI propertary driver worked
<spaceneedle> One problem with Unity-2d occurs when I log out. The screen freezes for a couple minutes.
<share_> damn you AMD
<Kenjiro> meskarune: I THINK I found what started the whole problem.
<crankharder> theadmin: 11.10
<auronandace> crankharder: how did you install git-core
<Kenjiro> meskarune: somehow during the upgrade the partition /dev/sda1 was set to be a PV
<crankharder> if i remove python-minimal is all hell gonna break loose?
<headpool182> is there anyone who can assist me with JACK?
<crankharder> auronandace: apt-get install?
<melvincv> hey, where's ubottu? Took a break?
<Kenjiro> when in fact sda1 was the partition where /boot resides
<theadmin> melvincv: She's here
<melvincv> I see ukbot giving replies, is he new here?
<theadmin> Oh
<crankharder> theadmin: auronandace: i didn't do anythign odd 1) fresh install from download yesterday 2) apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade 3) reboot, install git-core vim-nox
<theadmin> Huh
<DJones> melvincv: She's undergoing maintenance, ukbot is just a short term replacement till ubottu is back up to speed
<theadmin> melvincv: join #ubuntu-irc to discuss that, I think they're changing ubottu (she's now going to also have a built-in bantracker afair)
<theadmin> crankharder: I'm going to repeat that on a VM, gonna need to download the ISO though. Can you PM me so I don't forget your nickname and can report back the results and a possible fix?
<spaceneedle> Reently installed Pychess--jeez louise does it suck up a lot of cpu. Do,t use pychess or glchess. Use dreamchess ! Python is likely the problem.
<melvincv> theadmin, I see. So we get an improved version of her?
<theadmin> melvincv: Quite so
<MonkeyDust> an improved lady, so to say
<_Marcus> What was that?
<Ian_Moone> people are just goining and leaving. nobody actually online.
<DJones> Ian_Moone: I suspect its a bit of a netsplit
<monohedron> it has to be an exorcism
<Ian_Moone> how come I stay on?
<DJones> !netspit
<ukbot> Factoid 'netspit' not found
<DJones> !netsplit
<ukbot> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sipior> Ian_Moone: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<monohedron> you're not possessed
<monohedron> there come the  bots
<_Marcus> Who's ukbot?
<monohedron> a temp
<cfhowlett> "netspit"?  Gotta add that to my dictionary.
<_Marcus> Ah. What happened to ubottu?
<theadmin> _Marcus: As seen above, temporary ubottu replacement
<monohedron> coming back later
<theadmin> _Marcus: They're adding features to ubottu
<_Marcus> Sweet.
<LjL> nothing to do with adding features to it, it's just died
<ActionParsnip> ubottu is the bom
<theadmin> LjL: Oh, isn't the ubottu hackfest today?
<theadmin> LjL: Or did I confuse something?
<HorizonXP> hey guys
<Ann-Maria> which is the best firewall for ubuntu ?
<auronandace> !fw
<ukbot> Factoid 'fw' not found
<theadmin> Ann-Maria: No best. Ubuntu has iptables built-in. If you want a GUI, try gufw.
<cfhowlett> !best|Ann-maria
<ukbot> Ann-maria: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ian_Moone> O.o I'm new to IRC....... I have a lot of research to do.
<DJones> theadmin: bot hackfest is early March (looking at my emails)
<cfhowlett> Ann-Maria: IMHO, depends on your level of exposure and paranoia
<theadmin> DJones: Ah... I really confused something lol
<HorizonXP> i have a server that is running Ubuntu 10.10 with kernel 2.6.39.1
<HorizonXP> never mind the ffact that I should update it
<HorizonXP> but right now, it's maxing out CPU usage on kswapd0, and I can't kill the process
<HorizonXP> what can I do/
<HorizonXP> I see that it's a known issue/bug, so i'm hoping updating the server will help solve the issue
<hellboy2783> hello ubuntu world
<HorizonXP> but I need to get the usage down first
<infinee> Any vim+nerdtree fans here? for some reason I can't go into directories with NERDTree when in the Terminal app of Ubuntu. But I just tested with a plain xterm and it works. Any idea why?
<cfhowlett> hellboy2783: greetings
<ActionParsnip> HorizonXP: can you kill the process?
<OTELO_Koiti> hy. i am not sure if opengl is running right on my system. how can i test it?
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip: no, sending a kill signal 15 or 9 as root doesn't do it
<ActionParsnip> OTELO_Koiti: install and run tuxracer :)
<HorizonXP> wait
<ActionParsnip> HorizonXP: wow, that's not great. does the high cpu start immediately after boot?
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip: it's gone
<ActionParsnip> HorizonXP: yay
<sipior> infinee: might be useful to compare the value of $TERM in each of those environments.
<OTELO_Koiti> kk :D
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip: it must've taken a while to kill is all
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip: ok, time to upgrade this server
<ActionParsnip> HorizonXP: sounds like it, crazy days.
<damo22> HorizonXP, kswapd means youre running out of ram you cant kill kswapd process
<ActionParsnip> HorizonXP: how much ram do you have?
<HorizonXP> damo22: that makes sense, but I have 80 MB free
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip, damo22 : 512 on this system. it's a linode.
<infinee> sipior: I just googled and found out I can change by doing 'update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator'
<infinee> sipior: any idea how I get more choices?
<sipior> infinee: sure, install more terminal emulators :-)
<infinee> sipior: thx :)
<OTELO_Koiti> i will not install a game on my pc :D so some other hints?
<gast2root> howto hide user switching names?
<Ian_Moone> I am running Linux Mint, LTS version, and
<Ian_Moone> nothing shows up on the task bar.
<theadmin> Ian_Moone: That's not supported here. This channel only offers support on Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu Server, Ubuntu Studio and Edubuntu.
<Possible1994> What is the best (performance wise) filesystem for a SATA3 plugged into a SATA2 port? I was thinking ext4 with journaling turned off, and noatime,nodirtime.
<damo22> how do i use dpkg to reconfigure unconfigured packages due to a big list of packages being installed in alphabetical order instead of dep order?
<DynamicFail> can you monitor dmesg in a bash script for particular errors?
<ActionParsnip> !miint | Ian_Moone
<ukbot> Factoid 'miint' not found
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ukbot> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sskalnik> OTELO_Koiti:  opengl screen savers
<Ian_Moone> But Mint is ubuntu, essentially...
<ActionParsnip> Ian_Moone: its not supported here
<Possible1994> I'm not concerned with reliability because I image my root partition frequently
<theadmin> Ian_Moone: Still not supported. Not an official derivative and we're not aware of the changes they make (and they make quite a lot actually)
<ActionParsnip> Ian_Moone: ubuntu is based on Debian, if you ask for ubuntu support in #debian you will be pointed here
<shaneo> would there be a reason why ram is caching more than its using?
<sskalnik> Ian_Moone:  but Mint is Mint, so they can help you better in the Mint channel
<theadmin> shaneo: Disk cache
<theadmin> !linuxatemyram | shaneo
<ukbot> Factoid 'linuxatemyram' not found
<theadmin> huh
<Possible1994> Anyone please help me make a choice on which filesystem to use for my SSD?
<theadmin> !ram | shaneo
<ukbot> shaneo: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<ActionParsnip> Possible1994: could use ext2, no journal
<shaneo> it justs seems like im not get the performance i should with 8gb
<theadmin> shaneo: You running on 64-bit surely?
<shaneo> the max ram it uses is 1.6 but cache is 6.4
<shaneo> yes 64bit
<Kenjiro> meskarune: thanks for the tips
<theadmin> shaneo: By cache do you mean swap?
<shaneo> no
<Possible1994> ActionParsnip, I did, but for some reason noatime,nodirtime and setting tempfs to ram rendered my system unbootable, the tutorial used ext four
<shaneo> Mem: 1.5GB Cache:6.4GB
<shaneo> Swap: 0%
<theadmin> shaneo: Cool, well. Disk cache gets freed when apps require more RAM, so don't worry, it's all fine
<shaneo> ok so ill never really see my ram max out
<theadmin> shaneo: It just doesn't need more than 1.5G right now so it uses the most of the rest for cache
<ActionParsnip> Possible1994: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19376/installing-ubuntu-on-a-ssd
<shaneo> i see
<shaneo> ok thanks
<shaneo> it just seemed weird as its my first time noticing it
<ActionParsnip> Possible1994: also put browser cache in ram too, dead handy plus makes web browsing faster
<macmartine> Where is the default PATH set in Ubuntu?
<jpds> macmartine: echo $PATH
<macmartine> jpds: But where is it defined
<macmartine> jpds: I don't see it in ~/.bashrc
<jpds> macmartine: Looks like /etc/bash_completion
<jpds> macmartine: /etc/environment
<macmartine> jpds: ah, thanks
<macmartine> :q
<ActionParsnip> macmartine: /etc/environment afaik
<jpds> macmartine: This is not a vim window.
<macmartine> hah
<theadmin> macmartine: You want /quit not :q
<jpds> ActionParsnip: Welcome to a minute ago. ;)
<ActionParsnip> macmartine: you can add to it as a user by adding:  export PATH=$PATH:/new/folder
<ubernoob> hmm, after a couple of attempts and - finally - a perusal of the help files in VirtualBox, I think I can conclude that PCBSD9 is not compatible with it.
<ActionParsnip> jpds: yay, its nice up here
<ActionParsnip> macmartine: add that to ~/.bashrc    it allows users to add there own folders and such to PATH
<ubernoob> has anyone here managed to run PCBSD9 within virtualbox in ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> ubernoob: did you check if it was cmpatible on the virtualbox website?
<theadmin> ubernoob: Uh... I installed PCBSD on vbox in the past just fine (though the installer crashed cause "not enough disk space", but it appeared to be working well). Also, that's not an Ubuntu issue so...
<antihero> Is php5-memcache or php5-dev available for lucid?
<ubernoob> ActionParsnip, nope, I checked in the help files within VirtualBox
<antihero> *php5-memcached
<antihero> just it says "Package php5-memcached is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<antihero> and the same for php5-dev
<ActionParsnip> ubernoob: i suggest you check stuff before takinbg on projects, as wel as test ISOs
<antihero> I'm sure I remember having those packages back on 10.04
<ubernoob> theadmin, fair point but I was just communicating my 'results' because I'd come here earlier to get some help on a related matter
<Possible1994> ActionParsnip, This is done by setting temp dir to /dev/shm correct? I cannot find this ability in Iron Browser (a Google-data-mining preventing build) of Chromium
<ubernoob> ActionParsnip, I should do that, yes.
<compdoc> ubernoob, the website mentions some earlier versions of pcbsd work, and all of them:  Requires VT-x or AMD-V hardware virtualization support.
<Possible1994> ActionParsnip, I would much rather have a setup where my SSD loads my operating system to a software RAMdisk, and then  boots it, possible?
<qw-Russian> help me
<qw-Russian> i would like install Skype
<qw-Russian> i download skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_i386.deb
<SvenL-> qw-Russian: use skype online with imo.im
<ubernoob> compdoc, that's pretty much what the helpfiles say too, but given that the installer wouldn't progress past 4% after attempting a few different configurations, I figured it just wasn't 100% compatible.
<theadmin> SvenL-: That's not really a solution.
<ubernoob> I'll look into the matter more, later today.
<karthick1987> How to create a new user with home folder and sudo rights in ubuntu 10.10?
<theadmin> qw-Russian: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_i386.deb
<DJones> !skype | qw-Russian
<ukbot> qw-Russian: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<theadmin> karthick1987: sudo adduser username && sudo usermod -aG admin username
<qw-Russian> were /path/to/ my folder ?
<_Marcus> qw-Russian: That means the path to Skype
<theadmin> qw-Russian: Yes, wherever the downloaded file is stored
<ob1t> hello guys, i'm trying to install vmware player v4 into ubuntu 11.10
<ob1t> en says:
<ob1t> Before you can run VMWare, several modules must be compiled and loaded into the running kernel.
<ActionParsnip> Possible1994: i tried to set that up, its tough. You'd need to use something like puppy to do that
<ob1t> what can i do to add those modules into the kernel?
<meskarune> ob1t: any reason why you want to use vmware instead of virtual box?
<theadmin> ob1t: Sounds complicated, why don't you use Virtualbox?
<qw-Russian> but i am write konsole cd /home/qw/Загрузки/ that I am now where got skype
<ubernoob> if you have multiple swap partitions within an extended partition, each belonging to a separate Linux install, is there any way of identifying which belongs to the current OS? I'm ruling out ext4 partitions being part of Debian as I don't recall it supporting that option, but they could be part of fedora I think.
<_Marcus> ob1t: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ob1t> for compatibility, reason...i use both *nx and win2 in job
<theadmin> qw-Russian: Okay, good, now just "sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_i386.deb"
<aKer> can someone help me whit instal l2jserver to ubuntu?
<karthick1987> theadmin: Will it add home directory for the user ?
<ob1t> and i tested both and prefer vmw
<theadmin> karthick1987: Yeah
<SvenL-> hello, xrandr displays only a default screen on my laptop, it used to display external output (VGA and HDMI), I installed bumblebee, no success, xrandr --newmode blabla fails. What's the next step ?
<qw-Russian> yheadmin, it is all ?
<_Marcus> ob1t: I'm sorry, this would be more detailed on what you are doing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<ob1t> thanks _marcus
<karthick1987> theadmin: Similarly how to delete the user including his home directory? Also clear all his user profiles?
<theadmin> karthick1987: sudo userdel username && sudo rm -r /home/username
<theadmin> qw-Russian: Yep
<Sparky__> How do I use Gnome 3 in fallback mode, and not that Gnome Classic (2.32) look-a-like
<qw-Russian> thanks i am online i the skype)
<theadmin> Sparky__: Err, Gnome Fallback looks like Gnome Classic.
<theadmin> Sparky__: Intended to
<Sparky__> No it doesnt
<theadmin> Sparky__: Yes, it does -- Gnome Shell is what you're looking for
<Sparky__> Gnome 3 fallback is black, and looks not like 2.32
<Sparky__> Not it's not at all
<Sparky__> Gnome shell is totally different.
<theadmin> Sparky__: Well, gnome fallback is supposed to look like Gnome 2. Also, you will only get Gnome3 on 11.10 and up, previous versions still have gnome2
<ActionParsnip> Sparky__: xfce4 looks like gnome2 too
<overclucker> Sparky__: gnome2 panels and all their glory are dead and gone
<Sparky__> I'm asking for Gnome 3 fallback, I'm aware ubuntu has gnome-fallback in the repos .. but that is ubuntus spin on it
<Sparky__> I want the actual fallback mode for Gnome 3
<theadmin> Sparky__: You're on an old ubuntu version?
<damo22> Sparky__, compile it and install it from source?
<Sparky__> What
<ooec> I'm on release 11.10 now and having trouble building a program that is looking for asm-generic/page.h
<ooec> previously I would put the kernel sources into /usr/src and then try make install_headers, or move or symlink some directories, but is there a cleaner way?
<Sparky__> damo22: Why would I compile it when Gnome 3 is already installed?
<_Marcus> Sparky__: Because you want it, don't you?
<Sparky__> I have Gnome 3 installed
<sipior> ooec: generally you'll want to place kernel sources in your home directory or the like (specifically *not* /usr/src)
<Sparky__> All i'm asking for is Gnome 3 in fallback, and not the gnome-fallback package that ubuntu has / ruined.
<BlouBlou> and it's possible to have both kde and gnome without mixing applications?
<ooec> sipior i guess that's one way to unclutter ;) historically I'm used to the /usr/src directory, and its analagous linux-headers subdirectories that are common
<theadmin> BlouBlou: To an extent -- you'll still get some of similar apps (e.g. Nautilus and Dolphin), etc...
<Possible1994> ActionParsnip, Does 'aligining" partitions still have any performance advantage for flash storage media?
<share_> finally everything is working nicely :)
<sipior> ooec: Torvalds had a pretty entertaining rant about the practise a while back. might be worth a google if such things amuse you :-)
<damo22> 33% squashfs compressing my new iso :D
<ooec> sipior: and then maybe with a CFLAGS -I$HOME/src/asm-generic or similar I can have it override the /usr/include area
<share> :)
<Beeftenderl> Anyone who can help me with something?
<BlouBlou> theadmin: would this work fine? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<karthick87> Is it possible to view last command which is executed in my system with time and date and from which IP address ?
<rcmaehl> I need help
<theadmin> BlouBlou: Well, this would remove Gnome...
<ActionParsnip> Possible1994: not sure, not use SSD yet
<_Marcus> !help | rcmaehl
<ukbot> rcmaehl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Possible1994> In a system with 4GB of RAM, does a swap partition provide any benefit?
<ooec> there could be a rant audio stream someplace, or a vocalized set of linus text to speech. lol
<rcmaehl> Currently I'm stuck in TTY because X will not autostart with boot and I can't do startx
<rcmaehl> how do I fix this
<Beeftenderl> When I try to run WUBI to uninstall ubuntu (I need to reinstall) it gives a file not found error
<theadmin> Possible1994: Only hibernation maybe
<rcmaehl> _Marcus: also give the person a chance to type their question
<Beeftenderl> how do i fix it
<BlouBlou> theadmin: Yeah, but would it work fine? I mean, I'm thinking of moving to kde, but not sure if it will work or not
<_Marcus> rcmaehl: Sorry :P
 * aKer i have l2j server and give me "Unsupported major.minor version 51.0" can someone help pls?
<theadmin> BlouBlou: It will work, tested that before, but...
<theadmin> BlouBlou: I'm not a KDE fan :D
<_Marcus> rcmaehl: startx won't work? Does it say anything to you(errors, messages, anything)?
<Beeftenderl> when i try and use the wubi uninstaller, this is the error i get
<Beeftenderl> Error executing command
<rcmaehl> _Marcus: Fatal Error: No screens found
<pk__> i used to have sound in my ubuntu..but now there is no sound ..can someone help me diagnose it?
<dat789> pk__ you'd need to be more specific than that
<Beeftenderl> >>command=C:\Windows\snysnative\bcdedit.exe / delete
<pk__> lspci shows 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<karthick87> theadmin: Is it possible to view last command which is executed in my system with time and date and from which IP address ?
<danileigh79> does anyone in here know how to change a default nick in irssi?
<rcmaehl> danileigh79: check the irssi folder in your home
<karthick87> danileigh79: /nick newnickname
<theadmin> karthick87: Don't ask questions from random people, ask the whole channel. Unless you're already discussing a problem with that person.
<Beeftenderl> {f54c3414-62c2-11eo-ad18a054f9aab8b} /f
<Beeftenderl> >>retval = 1
<_Marcus> rcmaehl: I don't know the solution to your problem right now, someone else may be able to help though
<pk__> dat789: the thing is i hae not listened to music for sometime and today i tried to listen some music..i noticed there is no sound..i checked my speaker and it is working..even the login sound is not played
<ofek> ls
<ofek> ls -la
<ofek> hehehe
<danileigh79> karthick87: I'm trying to change the default from danielle to my current nick, I don't want to have to identify every time I load irssi
<Beeftenderl> >> stderr=An error occured while attempting to delete the specified entry.
<rcmaehl> danileigh79: change the config in your $HOME/.irssi/
<theadmin> danileigh79: /set nick wutever
<dat789> what was your last changes
<danileigh79> rcmaehl: it's not recognizing that file, I don't know why...
<rcmaehl> danileigh79: it's not a file it's a dir
<dat789> ... that you think might have caused the system to go mute ??
<danileigh79> rcmaehl: No, it's a afile, I do not have a directory named irssi, just the nick,txt file
<BlouBlou> theadmin: meh, I think I'll stay with gnome3 and Unity
<pk__> dat789: nothing except i frequently have powercuts and abrupt shutdowns
<theadmin> danileigh79: "/set nick newnickname" and then "/save", from within irssi
<BlouBlou> theadmin: I don't like Unity very much, but works fine for now, and in exams-period that's a very important factor
<danileigh79> theadmin: thx
<xtreamer> hi there
<qw-Russian> !weather Kherson
<ukbot> Factoid 'weather Kherson' not found
<Beeftenderl> I feel like a genius :D
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: I can give you my config file if you want :)
<Beeftenderl> i flailed around and deleted random files, and now ubuntu can install normally
<Beeftenderl> yay
<Possible1994> I hate it when something so simple winds up resulting in error after error after error
<xtreamer> i've got a question, I installed ubuntu amongside windows, and I wanted to install it on a certain partition, but on the install i didn't selected custom install and it installed without asking anything.Now the problem is I don't know where does ubuntu was installed, i mean on what partition.The partition I wanted ubuntu to be installed was in fact unpartitionned.
<pharenozoic> Hi, does anyone here know where the config files for GTK3 Rhythmbox are?
<dat789> which version of ubuntu?
<xtreamer> pharenozoic: try Amaraok, is way better
<theadmin> xtreamer: Open gparted and stare, you'll see where it was installed
<dat789> xteremer: look around your C:\
<pharenozoic> Thanks for the recommendation, xtreamer, but I would like to get Rhythmbox working first.
<dat789> otherwise, in program files
<xtreamer> yes, but it only shows sda5 sda6 etc... how do I know from windows on what partition is in fact , like D:\ or E:\
<theadmin> dat789: Um, (s)he wasn't using wubi
<dat789> ah
<theadmin> xtreamer: Linux doesn't use drive letters, so you can't guess that lol
<danileigh79> set real_name danielle
<gr33n7007h> need help running vlc as root!
<compdoc> xtreamer, does windows still boot?
<theadmin> gr33n7007h: You can't and that's a bad idea anyway
<meskarune> pharenozoic: what are you trying to de with rhymbox exatcly?
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/841901/
<xtreamer> theadmin: I only want to know that he is using space from the unpartitionned space, and not from C:\
<meskarune> also pharenozoic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rhythmbox
<harry_> hay i need help getting terraria on ubuntu for free?
<gr33n7007h> you supposedly can using vlc-wrapper
<xtreamer> compdoc: yes, it works on dual boot
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: obviously flesh it out with your names and password
<theadmin> xtreamer: Well, does gparted show any unformatted partitions?
<theadmin> xtreamer: Or any unpartitioned space?
<forbidden404> Guys, how do I know the perfect value of MTU in my router? I don't know how to set the ping in terminal to send a especific value
<pharenozoic> meskarune: the immediate problem is that Rhythmbox is set to monitor multiple directories (check for new music files). I want to remove one of these directories, but the UI doesn't work.
<Khas> Hello.  I just installed the samba package, and it's not created the config directory for it.  Is that supposed to happen?
<gr33n7007h> how do you create a user in ubuntu then with password
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: sudo adduser newusername
<xtreamer> theadmin: unallocated is just 1.05 mega, and there is the partition where ubuntu is installed with 8.07 gigs, and the swap has 2 gigs.I know i had about 10 to 11 gigs of unpartitioned space, so ubuntu used that right?
<compdoc> Khas, sure
<gr33n7007h> ActionParsnip, does that create a password too
<ActionParsnip> Khas: you should have /etc/samba by default
<theadmin> xtreamer: Yeah
<Khas> ActionParsnip: I don't.
<compdoc> Khas, what command did you use to install?
<theadmin> xtreamer: Strange it didn't use all of it
<Khas> :-)
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: you will be prompted to enter one
<Khas> apt-get install samba.
<theadmin> xtreamer: But oh well :D
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: thx, working on it right now, just working on where the frakking saved file is supposed to be
<gr33n7007h> ActionParsnip, cheers
<zuhaitz> I just want to say: http://z0r.de/L/z0r-de_3714.swf
<ActionParsnip> Khas: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc   please
<meskarune> pharenozoic: is there a .rhythmbox directory in your /home folder?
<avieros> How do you configure WPA-EAP in 11.01? my wireless adapter (ASUS usb N-13) recognizes the network just fine, but the system keeps asking me for authentication
<xtreamer> theadmin: thanks, I know that was a little stupid question but it is good to know that's not eating space from C:\ ;))
<Khas> maverick.
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: gedit ~/.irssi/config
<theadmin> xtreamer: Eh it wouldn't resize partitions without warning you first I hope :D
<ActionParsnip> avieros: what chip does it use?
<avieros> RT2870
<pharenozoic> meskarune: Well, I've tried find ~ -iname '*rhythm*' and it only gives ~/.local/share/rhythmbox and ~/.cache/rhythmbox, neither of which seem to contain config info.
<meskarune> pharenozoic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/7979/how-can-i-reset-all-rhythmbox-preferences-and-library-information
<xtreamer> theadmin: and also, 2 gigs of swap? isn't it much? I was thinking maybe i could save at leas 1 gig from the swap and transfer it to the ubuntu partition. Or it is not possible as long as the ubuntu partition is already formatted
<xtreamer> ?
<avieros> *ActionParsnip: rt2870
<theadmin> xtreamer: It's possible, but only from another OS or a livecd
<theadmin> xtreamer: You can't resize the partition the OS is running from :D
<pharenozoic> meskarune: Yeah, I've seen that, but ~/.gconf/apps/rhythmbox doesn't exist anymore. I suspect that GTK3 Rhythmbox migrated away from GConf.
<theadmin> xtreamer: But meh, 2 gigs swap is fine imo
<ActionParsnip> avieros: can that connect to wpa-eap under Linux?
<Khas> ActionParsnip: maverick.  Sorry, forgot to highligh
<Khas> t
<theadmin> pharenozoic: gnome3 apps use a new mechanism called "dconf".
<pharenozoic> meskarune: Oh, that's very helpful.
<theadmin> pharenozoic: Search around on info on how to edit it's stuff
<ActionParsnip> Khas: strange, maverick had it.
<mraxilus> anyone know how to easily swap between english and spanish dictonaries?
<mraxilus> on 11.10
<Khas> ActionParsnip: I previous had samba, then I uninstalled it.
<Khas> ActionParsnip: I may have purged it, but I would have assumed that reinstalling would have provided even a default config
<avieros> ActionParsnip: it's supposed to be able to, but for some reason it isn't >_<
<ActionParsnip> Khas: my /etc/samba/ only has 2 files. I can give them if you want?
<Khas> ActionParsnip: In fact, I'm certain I purged it, as it was broken and I new there was a config issue somewhere.  It's just taken me this long to reinstall it.
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: couldn't find the irssi filder you were talking about
<xtreamer> theadmin: Ok, i guess I'll leave it like that.I still have some problem with the browser, i think, because i am trying to watch any video and it is kinda laggy, and it does the same with the videos from my pc.As far as I know, the video driver is installed properly, what could be the problem.I couple of weeks ago had installed ubuntu 64 bit version and I thaught that might be the reason of wich the videos are laggy, and also the desktop effects, so made
<xtreamer> a clean install of ubuntu 32 bit version.
<Khas> ActionParsnip: no thanks, I deliberatly want fresh configs given how fickle samba is.  Does beg the question of why it doesn't install default configs though.
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: that is the config file location for irssi
<theadmin> xtreamer: Hmm... Sorry, I've no idea.
<ActionParsnip> Khas: mine are default..
<theadmin> xtreamer: Does it happen only in the browser?
<compdoc> Khas, normally, it does. I install samba on most of my servers
<xtreamer> theadmin: specs are, 1024 megabytes video card, 2 gigs of ram, 2.5 gigs processor. And no, it doesn't happend only in the browser, it happends also offline, with some movies i got on my pc.It does the same on multiple video softwares, even on VLC player....
<ActionParsnip> Khas: if you reinstall the samba-common package you should get both
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: can you send the loc again? I closed out of irc, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Khas: both files come from the samba-common package
<theadmin> xtreamer: Sounds like the driver then
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: ~/.irssi/config   is the file to edit
<somsip> quit
<Khas> ActionParsnip: what else relies on samba-common then?  It's still on my system, and autoremove didn't get rid of it, implying it's still in use.
<xtreamer> theadmin: so how can I know if my video driver is installed properly?
<theadmin> xtreamer: Open the "Hardware Drivers" app, does it tell you anythin?
<ActionParsnip> Khas: not sure, reinstalling it will put the package comtents in the system, including those 2 files
<xtreamer> i have ubuntu 11.10, i've opened system settings and then i clicked Additional Drivers. Is that the section?
<Khas> ActionParsnip: yeah, doing that now, strange that purging samba removes the files that it shouldn't touch if those files are related to samba-common.
<xtreamer> theadmin: i have ubuntu 11.10, i've opened system settings and then i clicked Additional Drivers. Is that the section?
<theadmin> xtreamer: I think so yeah
<xtreamer> theadmin: oh crap, i liked ubuntu 9.10 better
<theadmin> xtreamer: Heh I liked 8.10 the most
<theadmin> xtreamer: But those both are EOL.
<SLFCore> do you know about the 8.10, 0.10
<SLFCore> 9.10*
<SLFCore> whats special about those numbers?
<ActionParsnip> karmic was solid
<SLFCore> month/day
<theadmin> SLFCore: Year.Month
<SLFCore> yeh
<SLFCore> soz
<ActionParsnip> SLFCore: old EOL releases
<SLFCore> typo lol
<SLFCore> i always get mine shipped through canonical
<SLFCore> shipit.canonical.com
<SLFCore> i have been shipping it since ubuntu 6
<SLFCore> for free
<ikonia> SLFCore: shipit is dead now.
<theadmin> SLFCore: Shipit is closed now, no?
<SLFCore> i havent used it since 2 years
<SLFCore> yes it has closed
<SLFCore> http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit
<SLFCore> i hate gnome 3
<ikonia> don't use it then
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: thx so much, I have all my settings back to the way I want them... not sure why irssi didn't recognize my backed up nick file...
<xtreamer> theadmin: so it opened and this is what it shows, so, what's wrong? http://s16.postimage.org/jkxynf6k3/Screenshot_at_2012_02_14_18_49_51.png
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: like it did the last time
<Khas> ActionParsnip: for future reference, there seems to be no relation to ownership of files between samba and samba-common.  I just installed samba-common, and it didn't install samba with it, though it tried to copy the configs across.
<theadmin> xtreamer: Try removing 173 and installing current
<xtreamer> theadmin: that where it says version current?
<theadmin> xtreamer: yesh
<xtreamer> ok, txs
<ActionParsnip> Khas: I just ran:  dpkg -S smb.conf    and it showed
<karthick87> Few firefox shortcut icons doesn't have proper icons. How to restore it back?
<frachia> sera
<frachia> list
<meskarune> karthick87: make sure you have all the default icon themes installed
<karthick87> meskarune: I have downgraded the firefox version, after that only this issue occured. How to rectify it?
<meskarune> karthick87: you uninstalled firefox and then installed an older version?
<Mem_> hello :)
<karthick87> meskarune: Yes
<motz> I need a tool to repair corrupted pdf files. Any hint?
<Mem_> I've had ubuntu 9.10 installed on a PC, acting as a proxy server (for corporate proxy avoidance) for a few years, and its been great, but I now want to install some packages and discovered that I can't find a working 9.10 repo. Do you guys know of any?
<Mem_> or can you tell me how to find it for myself?
<suporte> hello
<suporte> help
<sskalnik> Is there something I need to send to "make" so that it uses the right includes?
<zelozelos> how do i fix this issue, running ubuntustudio with xfce and kde   Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". initial window could not find the GLX extension, exit!
<sskalnik> !help
<ukbot> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<suporte> please
<suporte> help
<Pici> Mem_: 9.10 is no longer supported.  You should really upgrade to 10.04.
<suporte> :-)
<Mem_> ah ok
<debjyoti_> Hi!
 * Mem_ sighs
<lab> gedit &
<Mem_> effort ... lol
<lab> oops
<Pici> Mem_: if for some reason you can't, you can use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Mem_> is there some clever way I can upgrade without fudging up all my settings?
<jrib> Mem_: the upgrade procedure should not interfere with your current settings
<Mem_> old releases sounds promising, but I guess upgrading is better
<meskarune> I've never been able to upgrade to a new release without a huge number of bugs....
<Mem_> will I need to download the whole dist, or can I sudo apt-get upgrade?
<jrib> !upgrade | Mem_
<ukbot> Mem_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Pici> Mem_: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Karmic
<Mem_> thanks :)
<karthick87> meskarune: Any guess? How to fix the issue?
<Mem_> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mem_> crap! this isn't my consoel :(
<jrib> Mem_: this incident will be reported.
<Mem_> what incident?
<Mem_> :(
<jrib> Mem_: bad joke
<sskalnik> Humor translates poorly over IP.
<sskalnik> ;)
<Mem_> thought i'd triggered a swear filter or something ;D
<meskarune> karthick87: is there a reason why you downgraded? ussually you should use the firefox version that goes with the version of ubuntu you are running
<meskarune> karthick87: you could try deleting all your firefox settings, and then reinstalling
<cloudgeek> how forward 192.168.1.2:8000 my static ip
<BoomerBile> anyone know the command to change rendering providers in ubuntu?
<cloudgeek> like now 192.168.1.2:80 is forward to my static ip
<gerard12> goedenavond ieder
<Pici> !nl | gerard12
<ukbot> gerard12: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<cloudgeek> so any idea or any irc for ip address
<^3> hello, could someone help me change grub2's background image? I'm having ubuntu 11.10.
<Pici> cloudgeek: I don't know what you're asking.  Are you looking for Ubuntu help, or something with your router?
<cloudgeek> Pici: about router ! mainly
<meskarune> cloudgeek: read your router manual?
<proboszcz_> elo
<Pici> cloudgeek: Then its not really on-topic for this channel.  You may want to try ##networking, or you might find a helpful soul in #ubuntu-offtopic (but keep in mind thats not really a support channel)
<Mem_> I added old-releases to my sources.list. How do I choose them in synaptec?
<^3> hello, could someone help me change grub2's background image? I'm having ubuntu 11.10.
<Pici> Mem_: They'll be used automatically after you do an apt-get update.
<Mem_> thanks :)
<suporte> sdd
<suporte> asd
<suporte> asd
<suporte> asd
<FloodBot1> suporte: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Mem_: the latest version of the apps will automagically be used
<karthick87> meskarune: Our software supports only version 3.6
<cloudgeek> Pici: i thinking if someone done same thing ,that it can help me , about router manual that is not there
<Pici> cloudgeek: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  We don't do random computer support here.
<^3> does anyone here know how to change grub2's background image on ubuntu 11.10?
<cloudgeek> Pici: i know it for Ubuntu support ,i love ubuntu that why i am here
<mclovin_> hi people
<Pici> cloudgeek: Then please respect our channel guidelines.
<mclovin_> I have a little problem here
<meskarune> karthick87: why are you using software that ONLY works with a single version of one browser? o_O
<mclovin_> someone be help me?
<cloudgeek> Pici: okay i respect , i asked if any body not do this one thing next time
<ActionParsnip> ^3: http://aarklonlinuxinfo.blogspot.com/2011/03/how-to-change-background-image-of-grub2.html
<mclovin_> my first  time here
<Dunuts> Hi all quick question, my wifi on my laptop has suddenly stopped working, no driver is detected in the additional drivers so I totally reinstalled 11.10 hoping it would solve it cause It was initially working but no such look, it's like the card is suddenly not detected, any ideas would be welcome?
<mclovin_> and my english is very bad
<urfr332g0> ^3 read carefully and be sure you're  are confident in doing this, and check other sources. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#GRUB_2_Splash_Images
<meskarune> ^3: http://www.multimediaboom.com/adding-background-on-grub2-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<NoaHall> any jockey devs in here?
<ActionParsnip> Dunuts: is there a switch to enable / disable the wifi?
<meskarune> NoaHall: check #jockey
<Dunuts> ActionParsnip: there is on but the light is orange?
<Dunuts> ActionParsnip: the switch is in the on position
<ActionParsnip> Dunuts: try the switch then run:  sudo iwlist scan
<ActionParsnip> Dunuts: if no wifis are found, repress then rescan
<Pici> NoaHall: #ubuntu-devel would be more appropriate, but please keep in mind that it is not a support channel.
<Pici> meskarune: That channel doesn't exist.
<Dunuts> ActionParsnip: it says that the interface doesn't support scanning
<ActionParsnip> ^3: http://www.multimediaboom.com/adding-background-on-grub2-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<Mem_> eeep!
 * Mem_ is scared
<Mem_> ubuntu is upgrading O.o
<ActionParsnip> ^3: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/customizing-grub2-ubuntu-linux.html
<jehan> hi
<sjoerd_> hi
<jehan> its  smuxi irc client
<mclovin_> i can't install emerald in xubuntu
<mclovin_> no exist in software  center
<mclovin_> and , no apt-get too
<mclovin_> someone can help  me?
<FloodBot1> mclovin_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jehan> how can i change the server i m new to unbuntu
<jehan> ubuntu*&
<mclovin_> hi
<martian> jehan: what server?
<mclovin_> i can't install emerald in xubuntu
<jehan> dalnet
<cfhowlett> mclovin_: wait 1
<Dunuts> Anyone able to help with my wifi problem?
<Pici> mclovin_: emerald is no longer support nor developed.
<meskarune> jehan: type "/connect server"
<mclovin_> tanks Pici
<jehan> thanx
<martian> jehan: not really ubuntu related, but try /connect irc.dal.net
<ActionParsnip> ^3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/841963/
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest32249
<ukbot> Guest32249: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ActionParsnip> ^3: works here
<mclovin_> but I'm without title bar
<Dunuts> no wifi detected and the broadcom driver that I initially installed is no longer available in the additional drivers dialogue
<jehan> its giving error
<mclovin_> how to solve?
<jehan> protocol
<urfr332g0> Dunuts, you upgrade to a new distribution?
<Dunuts> urfr332g8: I installed 11.10 (my first time using linux) the other day and initially the wifi worked after installing broadcom driver but when I turned the laptop on this morning, nada so I totally reinstalled 11.10 today and it still doesn't work nor does it give me the option to reinstall the brodcom driver, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Dunuts: if you run:  sudo rfkill list    does it say the interface is blocked in any way?
<ysfm> hi i get some error when i trying reinstall grub
<ysfm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841970/
<Dunuts> ActionParsnip: nothing comes up after I type 'sudo rfkill list'
<ActionParsnip> Dunuts: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> Dunuts: does it say the interface is disabled or unclaimed or anything like that?
<endanrinkaro> hello peeps
<endanrinkaro> can anyone help me out with Openoffice
<endanrinkaro> ??
<Dunuts> ActionParsnip: it just says: ' PCI (sysfs)
<endanrinkaro> ???
<ActionParsnip> Dunuts: give it time
<EvilResistance> endanrinkaro, what specifically about openoffice
<Trevor69420> endanrinkaro, wats the issue u r having?>
<ActionParsnip> endanrinkaro: just ask
<Trevor69420> lol
<endanrinkaro> I need to how to subtract a Cell from another
<thelaughingman> ...
<ActionParsnip> endanrinkaro: =sum(A1-4)   for example
<Dunuts> ActionParsnip: just ran it again now so I'm waiting for it
<meskarune> Dunuts: it sounds like you need to install the broadcom driver to get your card to work.
<Trevor69420> also has anyone ever used WiFiDog with Ubuntu?
<endanrinkaro> NOpe
<ActionParsnip> Dunuts: your pci bus is slow
<Trevor69420> (ubuntu server specifically)
<endanrinkaro> I want C4-C3
<endanrinkaro> how??
<ActionParsnip> endanrinkaro: =sum(C4-C3)
<Dunuts> ActionParsnip: it didn't bring up anything else there, it's not just brought back up my username and the @ symbol etc
<Trevor69420> endanrinkaro, http://plan-b-for-openoffice.org/calc/topic/select-cell-range-subtract-cells
<ActionParsnip> Dunuts: is the networking service running?
<endanrinkaro> thnx people!
<ActionParsnip> endanrinkaro: same as Excel..
<endanrinkaro> Happy valentines day, btw1
<endanrinkaro> ActionParsnip: not much of a comp user
<Dunuts> ActionParsnip: nothing is happening now, I ran that but after a while it just brought back up my username and the weird dollar symbol you know
<endanrinkaro> bye!
<trever420> bleh... connection reset by peer
<trever420> perhaps freenode is having issues?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<mrguser> m feel so lonely:(
<mrguser> m feel so lonely:(
<mrguser> m feel so lonely:(
<mrguser> m feel so lonely:(
<mrguser> m feel so lonely:(
<mrguser> m feel so lonely:(
<Thrash_Svviss> what s goning on :(
<mrguser> m feel so lonely:(
<Pici> mrguser: stop
<oCean> mrguser: stop that
<satyanash> mrguser, Yep, Valentines Day sucks..
<mrguser> okk...exit
<trever420> so as I was asking earlier... anyone use WiFiDog in Ubuntu ?
<clone1018> Hey guys, having network problems like last night (only after every reboot), eth0, 200kbps+ kills the ethernet connection and then it comes back
<trever420> clone1018, how many NICs do you have?
<clone1018> one
<trever420> eek i was gonna say try another interface and see if it happens on that
<trever420> what kind of NIC is it?
<clone1018> but see, the last two times after reboot it worked fine
<trever420> well could still be a hardware issue
<clone1018> http://paste.kde.org/422000/92328132/
<module000> clone1018: what do the logs say? and is the NIC managed directly or by something 3rd party like network manager in gnome?
<clone1018> I dont think it is, works fine on windows
<trever420> hmm... is that really the card? or is that what ubuntu sees it as?
<clone1018> I'm actually using kubuntu, but that doesn't matter, these same problems happened on ubuntu too, i'm pretty sure that's the card
<clone1018> let me go find my mobo box
<module000> clone1018: what do the logs say? (/var/log/kernel & dmesg)
<clone1018> Yes it is
<clone1018> just a bunch of link up's when it reconnects
<module000> clone1018: but what does it say when it goes down?
<oich> I've broken dpkg somehow in 10.4.3: update-alternatives --list python prints /usr/bin/python2.6. /usr/share/python/debian_defaults contains default-version = python2.6. /usr/bin/python links to /etc/alternatives/python links to /usr/bin/python2.6. apt-get -f install fails with "/usr/bin/python does not match the default version. It must be reset to point to python2.6. Do you know what I can do?
<clone1018> module000: nothing
<clone1018> I followed this guide before: http://unixblogger.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/the-pain-of-an-realtek-rtl8111rtl8168-ethernet-card/
<module000> clone1018: that's odd, if you pulled the cable out,t he logs would register that.
<clone1018> and that worked fine
<clone1018> I didnt pull the cable out
<module000> clone1018: i'm saying that the logs register even the most ridiculous of events, like pulling out a cable. dmesg doesn't ahve anything when the cards 'dies'?
<clone1018> nope, just eth0: link up
<module000> clone1018: did you get this behavior before you replaced the included driver? or did it not show up at all then
<clone1018> before i replaced, yes, and it seems like I'm back on the old driver
<module000> clone1018: down the NIC, then unload the driver adn load the one you want to use, see if behavior changes
 * mrguser slaps |PuLi| around a bit with a large E63-1
<Pici> mrguser: stop that please.
<|PuLi|> why me :(
<module000> oich: apt-get install debsums.  that will let you know if the python it's expecting is actually the python its' finding
<mrguser> sorry budy:P
<Pici> mrguser: do you actually have a support question?
<trever420> NOOOO  WTF
<trever420> why do many netsplits?
<Pici> Calm down.
<clone1018> actually, module000, I didnt notice this before, there's an autorun.sh in the driver folder that I just ran, seems everything works now, let me restart a couple of times and see
<module000> clone1018: might want to see what is in there also, maybe it's a simple fix
<mrguser> <b>
<sidvee> sas
<mrguser> Piss off!!!!!!!!!!
<sidvee> I am sick of overheating of my tablet due to ubuntu. Please help
<^3> i'm still having a problem with configuring grub2 background image on ubuntu 11.10. I've tried http://www.multimediaboom.com/adding-background-on-grub2-in-ubuntu-11-04/ but it didn't work. How do I change the background on grub2 ?
<Timmy_> where is linuxmint channel?
<Timmy_> i cant find it
<AlanBell> !mint
<Pici> Timmy_: On irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> !mint>timmy
<meskarune> ^3: use google
<Pici> Timmy_: sorry, its irc.spotchat.net
<MonkeyDust> !google| meskarune
<Pici> The bots are having issues.
<Timmy_> ok, and what channel
<cfhowlett> !mint|timmy_
<MonkeyDust> meskarune  if people ask a question, don't send them away by saying 'google it'
<Timmy_> cfhowlett: doesn't work
<Timmy_> just let me know the name of channel
<mneptok> cfhowlett: you need spaces
<meskarune> MonkeyDust: we've already answered this dude's question with a ton of infomrative links
<cfhowlett> !mint>cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> mneptok: ty
<cfhowlett> !mint > cfhowlett
<mneptok> cfhowlett: 11:02 -!- ubottu [~ubottu@mumble.libertus.co.uk] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
<raevol> hi guys, i need some help: i've got a broken linux-headers package, but i can't fix it because i don't have enough disk space (netbook, / and /home and separate drives) but i can't remove any packages because i have a broken linux-headers
<raevol> how can i force removing some packages so i can fix this broken package?
<sidvee> I am sick of overheating of my tablet due to ubuntu. Please help
<raevol> or are there any large files in my / directory that i can safely delete? temp files or log files or something?
<cfhowlett> Timmy_: goto ##linuxmint
<parapan> hello fellows > I have a problem with the vpn connection > I can connect to the windows server but I cannot browse the network ...is not even shown ....
<cfhowlett> raevol: you can free up space by deleting .deb packages from prior downloads/updates;  sudo apt-get clean apt-get autoclean
<xeviox> offtopic: can someone point me to similar music? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzejgj_UghI&feature=related
<meskarune> raevol: how big is your home and root?
<Pici> xeviox: #ubuntu-offtopic
<xeviox> picasso: ok sorry
<ActionParsnip> sidvee: what make and model?
<sidvee> ActionParsnip: HP Touchsmart, TM2
<theadmin|2> raevol: You can safely remove: anything under /var/log/ (NOT the folder itself though!) and /var/cache/
<BoomerBile> if i'm using a custom xorg.conf should i place it in /etc/X11? or somewhere else?
<ActionParsnip> sidvee: do you have the latest BIOS and such?
<sidvee> ActionParsnip: Am running on 11.10
<theadmin> BoomerBile: /etc/X11 indeed
<sidvee> ActionParsnip: I guess, yes!
<Seryth> Anyone got experience with mpd/ncmpcpp? I can't get it configured to read my music folder :( please help!
<Mac101> hi
<ActionParsnip> sidvee: I suggest you check
<ActionParsnip> sidvee: also check for bugs reported for the system
<raevol> ok, now when i run dkpg --configre -a i am getting a ton of out of space errors still, but i see they are all having to do with mkinitramfs
<theadmin> raevol: Are there old kernels under /boot ?
<raevol> theadmin: yes, lots
<MonkeyDust> raevol  try this command to find out what large files you have on your drive: find / -size 500M -exec file {} \;
<theadmin> raevol: Might want to get rid of those (normally via apt, but if you can't then just rm them for now)
<sidvee> ActionParsnip: Am pretty new to this. Would appreciate if you could guide me on to how to check for reported bugs
<ysfm> i didnt install grub , get some error... this error log http://paste.ubuntu.com/841970/ can someone help me?
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: You want "-size +500M" since that will display only files of size EXACTLY 500M :P
<ActionParsnip> sidvee: does this help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HP%20TouchSmart%20tm2
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: I mean, what you gave will only display exact matches
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  I forget de + sigh, you are correct :)
<MonkeyDust> n
<Mac101> hi, again ~ (connection trouble) o.o'
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: But, why use the file command on them?
<raevol> theadmin: what in here can is afely remove? http://paste.ubuntu.com/842009/
<amd397> test
<Mac101> does anyone know how to rename an app shortcut in the unity dashbord thingy?
<theadmin> raevol: Anything that doesn't relate to your current kernel
<theadmin> raevol: Well, don't touch the grub directory though
<raevol> MonkeyDust: i apparently have nothing over 500 megs :(
<martian> Does menuconfig default to the settings that ship with the generic ubuntu kernel?
<theadmin> Mac101: Theyzit under /usr/share/applications/ -- edit the .desktop files to change the name respectively, or use lxmed
<MonkeyDust> raevol  then reduce 500 to some smaller number
<theadmin> martian: Quite so, yes, if you're using "apt-get source linux" to get the source-code
<fidel> hi - how can i check why a specific package is available in i.e. 11.04 but not in 11.10. Is there some kind of central place or what i expect project-specific? package in question: freecycle
<ActionParsnip> sidvee: may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1586619
<ajan> !vcs 60
<theadmin> fidel: packages.ubuntu.com can help (just choose the versions and look)
<Mac101> theadmin thx
<ajan> !vcs 30
<chachan> guys, any guide to upgrade openssl on natty to version 1.0?
<ActionParsnip> sidvee: echo "OFF" | sudo tee /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<sidvee> ActionParsnip: Thanks. Lemme check & revert. :-)
<martian> theadmin: nifty. I'd rather not have to make sure everything is in; I'd rather just turn off that which I do not need.
<urfr332g0> ysfm, your not reinstallin grub correctly.
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | chachan
<ysfm> urfr332g0:  yes
<Pici> fidel: See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+publishinghistory   (replace bash with whatever source package you want)
<theadmin> martian: lol well, just use that and you'll be good to go
<theadmin> martian: Make sure you don't forget to build the initrd though, it seems the Ubuntu kernel won't boot without one
<raevol> theadmin: still can't run dpkg --configure -a, i am thinking this is a mkinitramfs issue?
<urfr332g0> ysfm, what is the actual problem that has you reinstalling?
<theadmin> raevol: Might be. Can you pastebin the errors?
<ActionParsnip> chachan: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=openssl   may have one there
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<martian> theadmin: thanks! Just trying this on a 'spare' system as a bit of a learning experience... and boredom ;)
<fidel> Pici: & theadmin thanks
<sidvee> ActionParsnip: ..../debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch was not found
<sasa79> SALVE
<sasa79> !LIST
<ysfm> urfr332g0:  i dont know, i rebooted my pc and see grub error and now i use live cd and try reinstall grub i get some error
<halos> !vcs 60
<biombo> hey! someone knows how to prevent updating packages using ubuntu sources for packages that are also in a ppa ? Even if in the official repos there is a greater version
<Pici> halos: Are you looking for something?
<theadmin> !pin | biombo
<theadmin> ...where's da bot
<theadmin> I can't remember the URL for the page myself
<Pici> Broken. and the netsplits aren't helping.
<halos> lol my bad just configuring text to speech
<theadmin> Pici: I thought at least ukbot is around
<MrTopless> Valentine's Day? No Girlfriend? No problem, there is computer!!! ;-)
<chachan> ActionParsnip: no =/
<urfr332g0> ysfm, you install debian last?
<halos> MrTopless: lol I have text to speech on, that sounded hilarious with a james bond voice
<raevol> theadmin: my damn terminal isn't letting me scroll up... how would i output the messages to a file? > doesn't seem to work
<Megalodon> hello, xrandr displays only a default screen on my laptop, it used to display external output (VGA and HDMI), I installed bumblebee, no success, xrandr --newmode blabla fails. Now uninstalled nvidia and bumblebee. Apprently, X is using vesa
<theadmin> MrTopless, halos: This is a support channel, please use #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus for random chat
<Megalodon> what's the next step ?
<biombo> thanks theadmin
<ysfm> urfr332g0: no no i dont install new os
<theadmin> raevol: Uh, if > doesn't work I think something's extremely wrong with your shell...
<Megalodon> I can't use the native res, it's locked to 1024 768
<theadmin> biombo: Um, for what?
<halos> theadmin: sure this was just the default of the app
<biombo> http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<sidvee> ActionParsnip: ..../debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch was not found
<ActionParsnip> sidvee: search your system for the word switcheroo   may be in a different place
<raevol> theadmin: trying a restart..
<theadmin> biombo: That's for debian, might fail on Ubuntu (we don't have stable, unstable etc)
<acnot> Hi there all, say I am having a neck of a tummy
<ActionParsnip> chachan: you can't have looked at ALL those PPAs...
<urfr332g0> ysfm, I didn't ask if you installed lately what I was curious about is the order of the ubuntu and debian installs, the last install generally has the grub control in the mbr, debian is grub legacy and ubuntu is grub 2.
<acnot> time getting dhcp3 to run on 11.10
<sbash> hi there :) may someone help me? I am currently trying to install ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop, using the alternate disc. (I want to install it encrypted). But when it comes to "choose software" and I use the option "ubuntu desktop" it fails after a short moment and wenn, i don't know.  After that, it says that a reboot is neccessary, but it won't load ubuntu, not even the screen for entering...
<sbash> ...my password
<biombo> I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto and it have a PPA example but it's not clear how to name the PPAs
<ysfm> urfr332g0: my last os ubuntu and now i delete debian partition
<urfr332g0> ysfm, ah so you on the ubuntu install now or the live cd?
<jiltdil> What speed should i choose to burning speed for iso to dvd
<urfr332g0> of Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> sbash: did you checksum the iso?
<urfr332g0> ysfm, ^^
<cfhowlett> jiltdil: slow is best
<ysfm> urfr332g0:  now i ise live cd
<jiltdil> cfhowlett,  thanks
<sbash> cfhowlett: yeah I did..
<urfr332g0> ysfm, of ubuntu?
<ysfm> urfr332g0:  yes
<sidvee> ActionParsnip: There are few under /usr/src/linux------
<oich> module000 for my wrong python version error when running apt-get -f install, you suggested installing debsums. what was it that you thought I should do with debsums?
<Megalodon> how can I check what graphic driver is being used ?
<chachan> ActionParsnip: I searched by "openssl" and I got 73 results and no one seems to match with openssl for natty, am I searching wrong?
<cfhowlett> sbash: very strange.  re-submit to the channel after 5 minutes or so.
<urfr332g0> ysfm, here is the grub info three methods here read very carefully. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<stuck109> where to find support for a zip problem?
<sbash> cfhowlett: okay, thx
<cfhowlett> stuck109: ask it...
<urfr332g0> ysfm, also don't run as a root user in ubuntu use sudo.
<ActionParsnip> chachan: Ive been through them all, seems its not in there
<stuck109> need to compress jpeg files, I'm using the terminal, tried to zip the parent folder but it only zipped the folder and not the contents...
<module000> oich: run it against your python installation - it will tell you if the python binary it sees is the same one it expects to have installed. that's why you are getting the message saying it doesn't match
<ActionParsnip> chachan: could report a bug, may get it included
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<trever420> why so many netsplits today???
<oCean> trever420: no need to comment on that here, please calm down
<trever420> calm down? i wasnt uncalm i was curious
<oCean> trever420: ask in ##freenode, not here
<oCean> err #freenode
<trever420> thought maybe someone knew sorry sheesh
<theadmin> stuck109: zip -r file.zip file1 file2 folder1 folder2 ...
<^3> hello, i've managed to change grub2 splash-image on ubuntu 11.10. However, I would like to change font colors in grub also. How do you do that ?
<ysfm> urfr332g0: dont change something.I dont use root account. I mount real ubuntu system and try command, on real system  when i use it system use root acoount and sorry my english very bad ^^
<chachan> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks. First, I will try to force the 1.0 installation
<meskarune> trever420: seems freenode is being ddos
<oich> module000 debsums python says OK to everything. If I run debsums -a it reports that debian_defaults fails the checksum. I see that is part of python-minimal. do you think that I should reinstall python-minimal?
<IpMan> exscuse me
<urfr332g0> ^3, here is a more technical grub 2 manual.  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<IpMan> where find ubuntu italy??
<oCean> IpMan:  /join #ubuntu-it
<ysfm> urfr332g0: i will try reinstall ubuntu :S what is your think?
<raevol> theadmin: i can't seem to send my output to a file, i only ever get one line in the file. using: "dpkg --configure -a > /home/raevol/Desktop/err.txt"
<IpMan> thanks Ocean
<^3> urfr332g0: Is there an easier way?
<theadmin> raevol: Well, that's not supposed to happen, but if your drive is full it might
<urfr332g0> ysfm, I doubt you need to do that, your probably missing grub 2 in the mbr if you did not point it there on the install.
<cfhowlett> urfr332g0: whole lotta work to configure a screen that you're only going to see for a few seconds at best.  Just sayin...
<raevol> theadmin: thunar is now reporting that i have 548 megs of free space on my /
<dnai23> hi, i'm trying to use phpmailer, but keep getting SMTP Errors.. the solution is, as far as i read, to enable the openssl extension.. can someone tell how? (i'm using php5, and lighttpd)
<module000> oich: give it a shot, it won't break anything by reinstalling that
<urfr332g0> ^3,  you mean will someone tell you how?
<theadmin> raevol: Hm, well, /home is on a separate partition, is it not?
<^3> urfr332g0: yes.
<raevol> theadmin: yes
<theadmin> raevol: Err, actually...\
<jAyenGreen_> how do I execute a sed command recursively?
<theadmin> raevol: That ain't gonna work -- the command (dpkg one) needs sudo
<urfr332g0> ^3, probably..... I can't with a assured air.
<^3> urfr332g0: I've already tried my best..
<theadmin> raevol: sudo dpkg --configure -a | tee $HOME/Desktop/err.txt
<raevol> theadmin: sorry, i was using sudo, just forgot to type it in here
<ysfm> urfr332g0:  thank u for all helping, im trying
<urfr332g0> ysfm, do you know what the mbr is?
<jAyenGreen_> or, if I use find...exec to run the sed command recursively, how do I pass each filename found to the sed command where it expects a filename
<ysfm> no
<ysfm> urfr332g0:  no
<anhday> hi people:) i just installed ubuntu 11.10, i dont see the terminal app
<raevol> theadmin: with the "tee" in there it gave me no file
<anhday> how do we open terminal
<anhday> :D
<^3> how to change font colors in grub2 on ubuntu 11.10? the 05_debian_theme doesn't anymore give an opportunity to change font colors.. Is there a new way to do this?
<urfr332g0> ysfm, no problem it is the first 512 mb of the disc that holds the boot loader. When you installed ubuntu did youm point it at any specific place using a other then choice custom install ?
<theadmin> jAyenGreen_: Something like this: find /home -type f -iname '*.txt' -exec sed -e '...' '{}' \;
<urfr332g0> you*
<urfr332g0> ysfm, when I say point I mean the grub
<jAyenGreen_> theadmin: thanks!
<ysfm> urfr332g0:  ok
<anhday> nevermind lol
<anhday> they use keyboard shortcut
<^3> does anyone know how to change grub2 font colors on ubuntu 11.10? the 05_debian_theme has changed and it doesn't allow to change those easily anymore?
<theadmin> jAyenGreen_: Don't forget the "-type f", you don't want sed running on directories :D
<urfr332g0> ysfm, is the question confusing?
<jAyenGreen_> theadmin: gotcha. thanks again
<Sebastien> Hello, on this site: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership it says:   Preparing your Application It is vital to be well prepared for the meeting. You need to convince the membership board that you have contributed to Ubuntu. Personal wiki page.   But when i try to create the page i get this error message: http://puu.sh/gUUP  Can someone help me out a little.
<ysfm> urfr332g0: no thanks
<urfr332g0> ysfm, cool . :)
<ysfm> urfr332g0:  thank u, have a nice day
<urfr332g0> ysfm, you to.
<^3> hello, I'm trying to change grub2 font colors on ubuntu 11.10, however it seems that 05_debian_theme-file has been changed from previous versions of ubuntu and it doesn't support easy font colors configuration anymore. Is there a new way to do this?
<ginai> hello
<cfhowlett> ginai: greetings
<^3> how to change grub2 font colors ?
<ginai> im new here
<MonkeyDust> ^3  try startupmanager
<ginai> expect help what do you do here?
<cfhowlett> ginai: OK.  If you're here for support, please state exactly what the problem is.  If anyone of the other users or volunteers can help, they'll try
<ginai> but I dont need help
<oich> module000 reinstalling python-minimal seems to have solved the default python version problem. thanks
<meskarune> ginai: its a support channel, so its all about giving people help. offtopic is the chat channel
<cfhowlett> ginai: if you want to have a general discussion about ubuntu type topics, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sebastien> And the network's chat channel is #defocus
<danileigh79> does anybody know if I connect an android phone, how to view the files in the phone and not the SD card?
<meskarune> danileigh79: can you mount the phone's filesytem?
<sbash> hi theremay someone help me? I am currently trying to install ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop, using the alternate disc. (I want to install it encrypted). But when it comes to "choose software" and I use the option "ubuntu desktop" it fails after a short moment and yeah, i don't know. After that, it says that a reboot is neccessary, but it won't load ubuntu, not even the screen for entering my password
<danileigh79> meskarune: that's what I'm trying to figure out, every time I plug the phone in, it only shows me the SD card contents, not the phone contents
<raevol> whatever, i guess i can just not install any packages until april :(
<raevol> then i'll just reformat with precise
<Simon1245_> Hey guys, how can I fix this? mv: cannot move `asiloader.rar' to `/.wine': Permission denied
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: what phone and android version?
<MonkeyDust> Simon1245_  try sudo mv
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: Samsung Illusion, 2.3
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245_: do you have write access to the source?
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: It's one of the newest android phones for Verizon
<auronandace> Simon1245_: surely you mean ~/.wine/whateveryouwanttocallit
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<meskarune> danileigh79: I think the data on the phone is an .img file?
<danileigh79> meskarune: not sure, can't seem to locate any way of vieing that info
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: may help http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-easily-mount-the-galaxy-nexus-on-ubuntu-11-10-via-unity/
<Resistance> somehow the passwd storage file seems to have gotten corrupted.  how can i fix it?
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: type that in term, or in phone?
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: read the page....(?)
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245_: try cp instead of mv
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: reading now sorry didn't see link
<shadowlightining> heeeey good fellas
<cfhowlett> shadowlightining: greetings
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: yeah they have a new dumb storage system, is a bit finickity
<shadowlightining> how i send this message, like u, cfhowlett?
<ModusPwnens> can someone help me with the syntax for a shell script command? I'm having the hardest time with it
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: Yeah, figures
<ModusPwnens> Here is my command: http://pastie.org/3382707
<danileigh79> ModusPwnens: whatcha trying to do?
<ModusPwnens> I'm trying to switch users to a vboxmanage command
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: my GT540 on 2.1 just connects and appears as a USB HDD< I even install SD automounter so I don't have to tell the phone myself :)
<ModusPwnens> but the shell script is getting confused by the --username --password .etc arguments i am also passing
<z4ak4> hi all, we are use remastersys to make a backup, but we wanna when you install creat a new user (not the same) whe did, but when you see the dektop, u see /home/user and must to be /home/user/desktop... the postgres user dont works too...
<danileigh79> ModusPwnens: sorry, not familiar with vbox'ing yet :) sorry
<ModusPwnens> :( darn it
<z4ak4> we copy the files con /etc/skel
<ModusPwnens> its not really the vbox command im having trouble with though
<ModusPwnens> i just dont know how to pass a really complicated command to su
<Seryth> My sound isn't working. I'm not sure what I've done, but it's not. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to be using pulseaudio or alsa, but I've tried both from the speaker settings dialogue in xfce. I really need sound....thanks.
<cfhowlett> shadowlightining: depends on your irc client, but you should be able to type the first few letters of a name, tab to autocomplete, space and type your message.  then *enter*
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: What I'm trying to do is access the files within the OS itself, not just the SD card contents, Samsung likes to replace the android player with their own, and I'm trying to figure out what kind of plalist it uses so I can just create one
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: without manually adding every file (1234 songs...)
<MonkeyDust> danileigh79  you want the source code?
<danileigh79> MonkeyDust: will I have to root the phone?
<MonkeyDust> danileigh79  i'm not familiar with android, but from what i read, i understand you want to modify the OS
<oich> need to reboot. thanks for the help
<danileigh79> MonkeyDust: not really, just igure out the frakking file ext so I can manually create my own version of the pplaylist
<danileigh79> MonkeyDust: Samsung's audio player on Android doesn't support m3u, and the winamp for Android doesn't support graphic equalizing, unless you pay for the full version
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: not sure there dude, I suggest you use M3Us, they work well
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: really, no M3U. Its the simplest file
<Daemonik1> What "desktop environment" does Ubuntu 11.10 use by default, Unity, correct?
<ActionParsnip> Daemonik1: the DE is gnome
<ActionParsnip> Daemonik1: unity is only a shell
<Raiche2> After recent patches, ssh through vpnc began hanging.  How can I troubleshoot or roll back updates?  It used to work.
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I'm using them, begrudgingly, with the winamp app on android, but it sucks I can't use graphic equalizing without the full paid version
<MonkeyDust> danileigh79  Unity = gnome3 + compiz
<Daemonik1> ActionParsnip: So, all of gnome services such as the gnome-settings-daemon are running? Or are you just calling it gnome 'cause gtk is used by many apps?
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: why begrudgingly, you can make M3U playlists with ls..
<ActionParsnip> Daemonik1: no, it is Gnome
<ActionParsnip> !unity | Daemonik1
<fabio> how to create an internet proxy?
<MonkeyDust> Daemonik1   Unity = gnome3 + compiz (wrong nick, sorry)
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: ls ./*.mp3 > ./playlistname.m3u
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: because the winamp app on android doesn't support graphic equalizing unless you get the paid version...
<Daemonik1> ActionParsnip: And Unity is the composite manager / window-manager / other things a window manager or composite manager should never do such as draw a "dock" and is therefore a "shell". Ah, I see.
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: I'm familiar with m3u, I know how to modify them, I know they're simple, the built in player doesn't support m3u though and that's what sucks lol
<Daemonik1> Oh god. Was a graphical interface provided to adding certain programs to a user's list of programs that automatically start when they log in??
<ActionParsnip> Daemonik1: you don't have to use unity. Install xfce4 and your OS will look and feel like Gnome2
<Seryth> My sound isn't working. I'm not sure what I've done, but it's not. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to be using pulseaudio or alsa, but I've tried both from the speaker settings dialogue in xfce. I really need sound....thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Seryth: has it ever worked?
<Daemonik1> ActionParsnip: Yeah, no, I know that I don't. The problem is that other people installed Ubuntu without knowing that they signed up for a beta-test program. They'd probably be better of with CentOS 6.2 for their particular use case.
<ActionParsnip> Daemonik1: its stable..
<Daemonik1> ActionParsnip: That's what they said about Gnome 3 =\
<Seryth> ActionParsnip: I've never had any trouble since today.
<ActionParsnip> Seryth: try:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<ActionParsnip> Daemonik1: you don't have to use Gnome3
<Daemonik1> ActionParsnip: Calling Ubuntu stable, is like calling an Android ROM that doesn't support Wifi or Bluetooth "stable".
<cfhowlett> Daemonik1: see #LTS
<Seryth> ActionParsnip: Okay, now what?
<llutz> Daemonik1: did you just enter here to troll? if you don't like *buntu, don't use it
<Daemonik1> ActionParsnip: I know I don't have to use Gnome 3, and I don't. The problem is that this computer illiterate acquaintance of mine installed Ubuntu 11.10 without it being made clear to her that she was signing up for a voluntary beta-testing program (which is basically what Ubuntu is, because you put incomplete projects like Gnome 3 in there).
<ActionParsnip> Daemonik1: just because an android rom doesn't have certain features doesn't mean it won't crash more
<ActionParsnip> Daemonik1: maybe you should have researched...
<Daemonik1> llutz: I don't like Ubuntu and I don't use it. I used to love it. Stability is worthless without functionality. "Stable" also used to mean "functional". Gnome 3 should not be considered "stable" until it can do everything that Gnome 2 can do . . such as include a proper interface to change the GTK theme without a "tweak tool".
<ActionParsnip> Daemonik1: in short, if you don't like it, change it. Its that simple
<Daemonik1> ActionParsnip: I'm not the one who suggested Ubuntu to her. I'll be suggesting CentOS 6.2 to her.
<MonkeyDust> Daemonik1  a beginner should start with Mint (which isn't supported here, though)
<ActionParsnip> Daemonik1: why do we need to know this?
<Daemonik1> ActionParsnip: I don't like it and I won't change it - there are healthier eco-systems than Ubuntu.
<llutz> Daemonik1: blah bla blah, now get your fish and be happy
 * jrib looks for a support question
<ActionParsnip> jrib: same
<danileigh79> Daemonik1: then tell your friend to uninstall it... for frak's sake, quit bwitching
<ActionParsnip> Daemonik1: why are you telling us all this. This is a support channel, no a 'vent your opinions' channel
<shany> Are here sommeone from russia/belorussia?
<jrib> !ru | shany
<ActionParsnip> !ru
<cfhowlett> !ru|shany
<MonkeyDust> !ru| shany
<ActionParsnip> hahah
<Daemonik1> danileigh79: That is what I plan to do when she's in a good mood - I'll suggest CentOS 6.2 to her. She installed Arch on her own, maybe she'd be up for FreeBSD (she does know how to RTFM) I just don't want to recommend crap to her.
<jpds> !ru | shany, I say.
<cfhowlett> jrib: winner
<ActionParsnip> shany: try #ubuntu-ru
<jrib> and ubottu lets us down...
<danileigh79> Daemonik1: good for you, now get the frak out of our channel!
<ActionParsnip> but I gave the channel, thus i win
<MonkeyDust> Daemonik1  suggest Mint, it's very easy to use
<shany> !ru
<shany> f**k
<ActionParsnip> shany: ubottu is sleeping
<Daemonik1> No, I will stay here. Ubuntu is relevant to my interests and I will talk about Ubuntu in here, even if you don't like what I have to say. Support isn't just "it dun brok plz help" - we should have open and honest discussions about real-world problems that affect us. I was a Ubuntu user in 2005 and still keep an eye on the project.
<shany> i'm noob in irc, sorry
<cfhowlett> shany: /join #ubuntu-ru
<ActionParsnip> Daemonik1: as long as its suport based its fine, if you want chit chat then #ubuntu-offtopic is the right place
<Daemonik1> ActionParsnip: I will talk about Ubuntu - which is on topic.
<cfhowlett> shany: no apology needed.  Be safe/have fun
<jrib> Daemonik1: *this* channel is only for *support*.  So please, stop talking about things not related to support.
<ActionParsnip> Daemonik1: no, support is the one and only topic
<Daemonik1> I have a support question!!
<mneptok> Daemonik1: the channel rules and guidelines are quite clear. this channel is for support, not opinions on project direction.
<ActionParsnip> Daemonik1: as I said.
<jrib> Daemonik1: choose wisely
<danileigh79> Daemonik1: this is not a bitch about ubuntu channel, this is for questions and answers regarding a specific thing you are trying to do.... frak...
<Daemonik1> danileigh79: I asked my question, I got my answer with an unsolicited reactionary emotional response attached to it, I responded to it. No one died.
<bananstol> how do i stop x11? i tried serivce lightdm stop, but i get "stop: Unknown instance" 11.10
<danileigh79> You know, I think Action had the right idea, see ya'll later
<Daemonik1> What vendor provides excellent Ubuntu support? Like . . "fanatic support". What computer company sells computers with copies of Ubuntu with the promise of "hey, we're going to support this in a meaningful way"?
<meskarune> Daemonik1: I stopped using ubuntu as my main installl after they started putting beta software into their releases. I still think the ubuntu project is doing a good thing for new users as well as inovating new software, but for my main install I like something less buggy and more stable.
<cfhowlett> Word to those who would violate...http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/Pictures/DisapproveBronson.gif
<__import__> is there any way to get the grub menu on the alternate livecd to not be graphical?
<mneptok> Daemonik1: Canonical for software support. System76, Zareason, Dell and others for hardware
<MonkeyDust> Daemonik1  http://www.zareason.com/
<__import__> if that's even the problem, I have no idean now.
<MonkeyDust>  mneptok was faster :)
<bananstol> meskarune: what distro are you running for you main system now then?
<terminhell> how can i make "rm -f / *.* " run at startup? friend told me it would speed things up.
<bananstol> if you don't mind my asking
<__import__> terminhell, you have got to be kidding...
<MonkeyDust> terminhell  it will erase your complete OS, so do not use it
<meskarune> bananstol: I"m running archlinux as my main. but I don't put any beta or testing software on it.
<pangolin> terminhell: don't do that it will delete your system
<cfhowlett> terminhell: seriously?  get a better friend who won't tell you to trash your system
<Raiche2> I think an update broke something.  How do I see what updates have been applied recently and how can I roll back some arbitrary number?  Thanks for the help or a pointer to it.  I'm also trying to look at the bug database but no luck.
<meskarune> bananstol: I also have debian, centos and bsd and ubuntu in vmbox
<llutz> can we please get an automatic troll-filter with the new bot?
<MonkeyDust> Raiche2  try sudo apt-get -f install
<terminhell> *troll has been fed* Just making sure people are on their toes ;)
<meskarune> criticism of ubuntu isn't nessesarily trolling. :P
<meskarune> no distribution is perfect
<llutz> mschonberg: it is, in a support-channel
<MonkeyDust> blasphemy!
<mneptok> meskarune: it's offtopic.
<meskarune> I know
<mneptok> meskarune: so don't. because you did a while ago.
<z4ak4> somebody know why when i install ubuntu make the carpets of home in the desktop?
<cfhowlett> z4ak4: are you talking about the wallpaper picture?
<pangolin> !es | z4ak4
<z4ak4> ubuntu dont create music, desktop, images, etc on home/user... and in the desktop i see /home/user/
 * tommylom1ykins waves
<MonkeyDust> z4ak4  please rephrase that
 * tommylom1ykins is really struggling with Unity on 11.10
<tommylom1ykins> Is there a manyual for it anywhere?
<z4ak4> ok
<meskarune> mneptok: someone asked me but sorry
<cfhowlett> tommylom1ykins: there is an ubuntu manual..
<z4ak4> in the desktop i see the path /home/user/
<mneptok> meskarune: my lil' warning to you was public for a good reason. because it's not just you.
<z4ak4> and must to be /home/user/desktop
<z4ak4> ubuntu dont create me the essential carptes of home
<tommylom1ykins> cfhowlett: Where can I find this?
<meskarune> mneptok: well I genuinely apologize
<MonkeyDust> tommylom1ykins  http://ubuntumanual.org/
<tommylom1ykins> CHeers
<meskarune> z4ak4: what is carptes?
<z4ak4> meskarune, sorry, carpets= folders
<blitz> wow that site could really benefit from losing its follow and like buttons that scroll with you
<mneptok> z4ak4: escribe <</join #ubuntu-es>> y dale <<enter>>, pf
<z4ak4> mneptok, i am in ubuntu-es and nobody help
<mneptok> z4ak4: caralho.
<Simon1245_> MonkeyDust, was AFK after asking the question lol sorry.
<z4ak4> its simple, what i must to copy to /etc/skel to havent got this problem?
<meskarune> z4ak4: you can make any carpets that ubuntu doesn't make for you
<clone1018> Alright hey, I've had horrible experiences in the past with my ATI drivers, right now my linux installation is working fine, but I miss things like OpenGL and fancy stuff, I want to try installing the drivers, how can I "backup" completely my current OS so I can rollback if it screws everything up?
<tommylom1ykins> hmm
<z4ak4> meskarune, but we wanna that when you install ahvent got that problem
<z4ak4> we are work with remastersys
<z4ak4> nobody knows how to use /etc/skel to clone user in the backups?
<tommylom1ykins> Is there a "This is unity. Here is how to use it" page in Ubuntu Manual? I searched for unity, but it did not get such result in the first page..
<wubiii> my installation doesnt proceed
<wubiii> it keeps saying Thank You, thanks for choosing Ubuntu
<wubiii> and with two buttons <  and > to scroll through the dialogs
<wubiii> nothing happens
<wubiii> how can i shutdown this?
<sevith> I have an issue: I was to boot straight into the command line from ubuntu without a GUI. I have 10.04 server installed..Which i also installed xubuntu-destop. I have tried removing startup links but cant seems to find one that works. Now Im about to edit the grub files to see this approach will work. do i edit /etc/default and run update grup to add my options to all kernels that will be listed at boot? Or how does tis work :/
<bananstol> how do i stop x11? i tried "service lightdm stop," but i get "stop: Unknown instance:" i am running ubuntu  11.10
<[Raiden]> пиджин юзаю для 2 сетей, по двумя ос. имхо хороший клиент
<cloudgeek> i tried to access my python app
<cloudgeek> python manage.py runserver 192.168.1.2:80
<cloudgeek> is saying that you don't have permission use that port with root too
<[Raiden]> sorry. wrong channel )
<sevith> cloudgeek, Anyport below 1024 needs root permissions to run on
<wubiii> nobody helps in this channel...
<sevith> ^---
<wubiii> i wonder how to shutdown this pc
<sevith> sudo shutdown -h now
<EvilResistance> wubiii:  which iversion are you using
<wubiii> i am in the installation progress session
<EvilResistance> wubiii:  10.04?  11.10?  etc.
<wubiii> sevith i cannot access the terminal
<cloudgeek> sevith: i tired with root too , i think some other service ,how to remove that
<sevith> How cant you get a terminal
<wubiii> EvilResistance 11.04 and i am in the setup screen
<OerHeks> wubiii, is there no progress/hdd activity ? use ctrl + tab to see if there is a hidden dialog waiting
<blitz> cloudgeek, try ps -ef | grep python
<sevith> cloudgeek, You probably have apache running do : service apache2 stop
<wubiii> the setup is still running
<EvilResistance> wubiii:  which screen?  there's about 8 or more during the setup process
<blitz> or *.py see if you have something else running?
<wubiii> OerHeks ok ill try
<EvilResistance> wubiii:  so you're at the screen where it actually starts installing the files and system?
<cloudgeek> okay i stoping apache to and telling process about python
<sevith> run as root
<sevith> should work find
<sevith> fine*
<sevith> I have an issue: I was to boot straight into the command line from ubuntu without a GUI. I have 10.04 server installed..Which i also installed xubuntu-destop. I have tried removing startup links but cant seems to find one that works. Now Im about to edit the grub files to see this approach will work. do i edit /etc/default and run update grup to add my options to all kernels that will be listed at boot? Or how does tis work :/
<wubiii> EvilResistance it says Welcome to Ubuntu on clicking > it says Find even more software
<meskarune> clone1018: you can save an image of your ubuntu disk with dd
<wubiii> those things
<wubiii> ctrl + tab doesnt show anything
<wubiii> i pressed the support url and it brought me to firefox and i logged to freenode
<cloudgeek> http://pastie.org/3382927 ps -ef
<whoever> how do you add a launcher in oric
<wubiii> ubiquity keeps using 24% cpu i was able to bring system monitor on but no hdd activity
<OerHeks> whoever, drag & drop, or open the program and then right-click > hold in launcher
<wubiii> OerHeks no progress in the setup screen i am unsure what to do, there isnt any hidden window
<wubiii> OerHeks and no hard disk activity
<cloudgeek> now finally when in run again port 80
<cloudgeek> http://pastie.org/3382944
<OerHeks> wubiii, how about just press enter ? we are not sure wich screen you are in now, or, maybe you pressed the tour, not install
<wubiii> ok lemme try
<wubiii> OerHeks it says "Find even more software" The Ubuntu software center has thousands of new applications ready for your computer....
<wubiii> enter didnt work
<wubiii> no hard disk activity
<Daemonik1> meskarune: All of the free beta-testing the Ubuntu users who used not-LTS versions of Ubuntu did "for us" got incorporated into 2.6.32 which CentOS now uses. CentOS "just works" on laptops with Core 2 Duo CPUs in them that one can get off Ebay for like $300 these days. 2012 is a great year. =)
<wubiii> i wonder why there isn't a label or anything that would show the progress and what the installer is doing
<sevith> Does anyone know how to boot into the command line. I dont want a GUI
<BlouBlou> sevith: By recovery mode?
<llutz> sevith: sudo mv /et/init/lightdm.conf /etc/init/lightdm.conf.disabled
<Seryth> sevith: If you have GRUB installed, hold SHIFT at boot up, and enter recovery mode?
<wubiii> and is there a way to bring the terminal from here?
<wubiii> i am stuck ...
<__Alex_> sevith: You use the 'single' kernel oprion when booting
<OerHeks> wubiii, i am not sure, ctrl + alt + T works
<wubiii> hold on
<OerHeks> wubiii, else boot again, live mode first, then hit the install button on your desktop
<skltlf> Hey everyone, I'm using ubuntu studio KDE environment, curious with the multiple desktops if it is possible to only show the windows on that particular desktop in the taskbar, and if there is a way to force an application to be in the quick launch section and NOT be in the taskbar?
<wubiii> no luck
<wubiii> terminal doesnt show up
<sevith> I dont want to change runlevels. I dont want to hold shift. cant I just add a VGA kernel option into the grub configs?
<wubiii> will closing the firefox resume the installation
<wubiii> i am not sure
<skltlf> wubiii: if you pause the download, I believe it remains on restart, but I'm not 100% on that
<trism> sevith: yes, just add 'text' to the options in the grub config
<sevith> will using the single kernel option change my runlevels or anything? or any services from boot..
<sevith> Just curios?
<wubiii> skltlf i am not downloading anything, the iso is already downloaded, i run a setup and it is not progressing, i dont know how to cancel it and shutdown the pc
<__Alex_> sevith: You can enter single-user mode (Root) by using the 'single' option in tke Kernel line of lilo.conf or menu.lst or whatever you use.
<skltlf> ahh
<skltlf> whats the distro, MINT?
<sevith> Ahh. So single will bring me into a root console? :/ !
<trism> sevith: don't use single, use 'text', it is checked in /etc/init/lightdm.conf and the service won't load
<wubiii> this is the most horrible linux installation i have used so far
<skltlf> wubiii: mint installer?
<wubiii> which brings a firefox where i can open freenode but "doesnt progress"
<trism> sevith: or alternatively, echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/lightdm.override; (assuming you are using oneiric)
<__Alex_> Arch linux has woth no dobut the best installer
<__Alex_> *with
<skltlf> agreed
<sevith> what is lightdm the manager for? Im using xfce
<wubiii> the GUI hides why it got stuck ...
<skltlf> yes
<wubiii> no terminal where i can open
<wubiii> pretty messed up
<skltlf> wubiii: do you have a geforce graphics card by chance?
<sevith> trism, I have no lightdm anything on my machine :(
<__Alex_> wubiii: try CTRL+ALT+F2
<trism> sevith: xubuntu-desktop deps on lightdm in oneiric, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<sevith> trism, 10.04
<pangolin> sevith: lightdm is used by Unity, chenage it for xdm in the command trism gave you.
<Seryth> wubiii: To get back to interface press ctrl + alt + f7 or f8
<pangolin> change*
<llutz> sevith:should be gdm or gdm2 then
<__Alex_> f8 it is on FreeBSD
<sevith> pangolin, I removed startup links for xdm and still it boots to the GUI
<bananstol> how do i stop x11? i tried "service lightdm stop," but i get "stop: Unknown instance:" i am running ubuntu  11.10
<Slor> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 (yeah, still) with both eth0 and wlan0 network connections.  I would like to force outgoing traffic to use the wlan0 interface, which I know I can do if I manually update the routing table and manually update my resolv.conf so I can find the right nameservers.  What I would like to know is whether or not I can configure something to force NetworkManager to prefer the
<Slor> wlan0 interface over eth0 so that I don't have to do these manual steps.  Basically, I only need to get in (like from a VNC client) on the wired connection and anything I do within the box needs to be trying to go out on the wireless.
<bananstol> hmm
<bananstol> nvm
<h00k> bananstol: try sudo before that
<bananstol> yeah i did
<skltlf> wubiii: still need to know if you happen to have a geforce graphics card and if it is the linux mint installation
<wank> bananstol: sudo stop lightdm
<__Alex_> bananstol: sudo killall X* lightdm* gdm* xf*
<sevith> Oops. lol
<sevith> HRRRMMM.
<wank> mmm
<skltlf>  I'm using ubuntu studio KDE environment, curious with the multiple desktops if it is possible to only show the windows on that particular desktop in the taskbar, and if there is a way to force an application to be in the quick launch section and NOT be in the taskbar?
<Demonstrate> SkiDawg: quick launch? those are configureable.
<meskarune> skltlf: there should be something in teh menu options
<Demonstrate> SkiDawg: check out ubuntu tweaks
<hwilde> any python coders?  can anyone explain the subtle difference between ubuntu and fedora here:   http://fpaste.org/iEvn/
<meskarune> skltlf: can you right click on the menu and preferences?
<skltlf> meskarune: im unfamiliar with KDE
<skltlf> meskarune: yes, and I get into settings as well
<meskarune> skltlf: are there options for the taskbar in settings?
<sevith> Hrm
<skltlf> meskarune: yes, but they are not specific to what I'm trying to accomplish
<sevith> Epic.
<sevith> Update to m issue: Just added text to command line like you sadi trism and updated grub and it worked perfect :) Thank you.
<sevith> in /etc/default/grub
<skltlf> meskarune: I found the feature to show them on individual desktops only, which is nice, but I dont want kopete to be in the taskbar, i'd prefer it is only in quicklaunch
<jimi_> When I ping places my times are OK, but the response is really slow, like 1 ping every 10 seconds. Also route command without -n is really slow. What should I investigate?
<trism> sevith: excellent
<meskarune> skltlf: there should be an ignore pager option somewhere. you might check kopete's settings
<Degot> Hi, Is there a way to automatically copy files to just attached USB Stick/HDD? (CLI)
<Slor> jimi_ - nameserver config
<Seryth> Degot: Look at the mv command (man mv)
<Seryth> oops
<sevith> trism, Can I also add in kernel parameters for no ipv6?
<meskarune> degot: you can do that with a script I suppose
<Seryth> Degot: Ignore that ^
<Slor> when route without -n is slow, it often means it can't get to your nameservers
<Seryth> Degot: Look at the cp command, with man cp.
<sevith> Or does this require a recompile :(
<Degot> Seryth: Issue is how to find destination folder for cp
<jimi_> Slor, Thanks, that sped up the ping by hostname. What about the route without -n /
<trism> sevith: I do not know, sorry
<Slor> jim_ - that didn't speed up too?
<Slor> jimi_ - that didn't speed up too?
<jimi_> Slor, No, it takes FOREVER to list.
<Degot> idea is : Ubunto server (without monitor , keyboard, etc)  prepares reports... I'm inserting USB and system automatically runs script , that makes cp to USB
<guigui_> hi
<Seryth> Degot: Say you want to move the folder (and it's contents) from /home/user/folder1 to the directory /mnt/external/usb/drive. You would do "cp /home/user/folder1/ /mnt/external/usb/drive. Also, look up about the -a flag.
<Slor> jimi_ - ok - does your default route look correct in that listing?
<Chipzzz> Degot: just off the top of my head maybe you could put an 'init' script on the thumb drive (like the ones they put on some CDs)
<skltlf> meskarune: found "skip pager" but it did not pull it from the taskbar
<Degot> Chipzzz: No, USB will be formated before insert.
<guigui_> i have a question ...
<llutz> sevith: why don't you just blacklist ipv6?
<Seryth> Degot: If you wanted to move /home/user/folder1 to a folder taht didn't exist yet, you would do "mkdir /mnt/external/usb/drive/target/" and then run the above command, moving it to target.
<jimi_> Slor, it looks OK.
<whoever> OerHeks: thx , now how do make it so the app will com up when i search dash home, as it is now it does not come up when i tye
<Chipzzz> Degot: a particular usb, or just whenever one is plugged into a particular usb slot?
<cfhowlett> guigui_: ask away...
<Slor> do you have any names in your routing besides default and link-local;
<whoever> *type
<Slor> jimi_ do you have any names in your routing besides default and link-local?
<Degot> Chipzzz: any USB storage could be plugged in... there is only one free usb port
<sevith> llutz, Nice. I was just about to do that :P lol... :)
<OerHeks> whoever, what app?
<llutz> sevith: not sure if this works with ubuntu: add "net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1" to /etc/sysctl.d/no-ipv6.conf
<guigui_> i want to create a script who download packages and their dependances for another ubuntu release like 10.04 (i am actually on 11.10)
<OerHeks> !offline | guigui_
<llutz> sevith: then run: sudo sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.d/no-ipv6.conf
<OerHeks> oh obuttu is offline ..
<sevith> llutz, Ill try blacklisting ipv6 and see what happens
<jimi_> Slor, here is my route: http://paste.ubuntu.com/842129/
<whoever> OerHeks:vuescan
<Chipzzz> Degot: it shouldn't be very hard to write a daemon to do that, either as a shell script or in perl, python, or similar
<_Marcus> OerHerks: ukbot is here though
<guigui_> OerHeks, ?
<whoever> OerHeks: so its not nativly avilable
<prashant_123456> how to lock system volume at certain level in ubuntu 11.10 using gnome classic ????
<sevith> llutz, does sysctl -p reload the file ??
<Degot> Chipzzz: yes, but how to find this newly attached usb ?
<llutz> sevith: yes
<_Marcus> Okay, I need to know, who here has successfully installed and started up the Ubuntu minimal iso?
<Slor> jimi_ - when you do it without -n, which line does it seem to lock up prior to?  and what name eventually shows up?
<__Alex_> _Marcus: Me
<whoever> OerHeks: isn't there a menu editing app for ubuntu
<Slor> Trying a repeat: I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 (yeah, still) with both eth0 and wlan0 network connections.  I would like to force outgoing traffic to use the wlan0 interface, which I know I can do if I manually update the routing table and manually update my resolv.conf so I can find the right nameservers.  What I would like to know is whether or not I can configure something to force NetworkManager
<Slor> to prefer the wlan0 interface over eth0 so that I don't have to do these manual steps.  Basically, I only need to get in (like from a VNC client) on the wired connection and anything I do within the box needs to be trying to go out on the wireless.
<sevith> llutz, Blacklisting ipv6 didnt work ill try the other way
<Myrtti> !ping
<guigui_> noone knows how to do that ?
<jimi_> Slor, it locks up immediately
<_Marcus> Out of the may times I've tried, I cannot get the damn thing to start up after I installed it. Most of the time I can't even install it. But it's installed now and wont start up, this happens every damn time. How do I fix it?
<skltlf> Meskarune: Found a workaround: with desktop effects enabled, one can right click on the maximized window up at the top bar and then choose "configure window behavior" then choose "window rules". There is a setting to force an item to only appear on one desktop as well as an option to force the window to only show up on that desktops' taskbar.
<Chipzzz> Degot: you can find it on the USB bus (lsusb), or you can look at its mount point (/media/USBLabal)
<OerHeks> whoever, is it a windows-tool ?
<OerHeks> can't find any vuescan for linux
<__Alex_> _Marcus: Strange, had no problems here. Seems that GUI-oriented OSs have a lot of problems with the bare basics
<sevith> llutz, /etc/sysctl.d/no-ipv6.conf doesnt exist
<llutz> sevith: create it
<guigui_> i want to create a script who download packages and their dependances for another ubuntu release like 10.04 (i am actually on 11.10)
<canis_> I was trying to install some .debs, and I canceled in the middle not knowing what would happen.  How Do I remove a program that won't uninstall on it's own.
<Slor> Hmm - not real sure jimi_ - unless it's trying to do a reverse lookup for the name of your router and failing.  I'm afraid I'm at my limit on that one.
<canis_> I  keep getting error messages.
<skltlf> To anyone trying to install ubuntu and not getting to a desktop screen, or the screen flashes then there is no desktop, i found this issue to be due to the system not recognizing the need for a proprietary driver during install. I installed it via flash drive in a command prompt boot to fix this
<jimi_> Slor, N/p thanks for the help :)
<cfhowlett> canis_: dpkg -r packagename.deb
<skltlf> I found this issue only with geforce graphics cards
<Slor> dns can be a real thorn if not set up right.
<canis_> ok...I tried many various prepublished ways...It will not do it.
<canis_> Package: composite-2012
<canis_> Status: install ok half-configured
<Jinxed-> How would I have my script.sh start at reboot via screen with crontab... I thought it was something as simple as in the /etc/crontab file add the line: @reboot screen -dmUS foo /path/to/foo.sh
<Jinxed-> but that doesn't seem to be working
<whoever> OerHeks: cross platfom , its a pay app
<guigui_> someone have already used the option -t for apt-get ?
<canis_> is what is in my dpkg file.  i changed the status, tried to fix packages etc.
<OerHeks> guigui_, maybe this is your answer >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline
<_Marcus> Can anyone help? This is what my screen has been doing: http://i.imgur.com/i39jy.png I fear it will continue to do this.
<Chipzzz> skltlf: you can also boot into grub (hold down shift key after POST), enter recover mode and install it that way
<guigui_> OerHeks, Thanks i will check that
<wamicho> hey am using linux and in my office they have windows DNS server and my box keep on timing out after every 5 minutes when browsing what is the problem here ?
<henrys_> any nvidia driver experts?  I can use this http://analogbit.com/fix_nvidia_edid recipe to get descent screen rendering but lose hdmi sound when it is applied.  Without the change the rendering is really unacceptable on a 37" HDTV
<sevith> llutz, Disabling is that way worked. But i see ssh still is using something for ipv6?...Ill edit ssh
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: this is 11.10???
<skltlf> Chipzzz: this requires the machine to be on the internet, correct?
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: Yes, but I installed it from the minimal iso
<canis_> cfhowlett: I'm running mint 12.  I'd ask them but they seem top be too busy getting recipes.
<cfhowlett> canis_: lol!
<llutz> sevith: "AddressFamily inet"
<wamicho> hey am using linux and in my office they have windows DNS server and my box keep on timing out after every 5 minutes when browsing what is the problem here ?
<guigui_> OerHeks, no it's not that i want
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: basic question - forgive if I missed it.  You did checksum .iso, right?
<Chipzzz> henrys_: it sounds like something you can fix in xorg.conf
<sevith> llutz, HAha your the master .. lol :P
<guigui_> i just want to use the option -t of apt-get
<oCean> canis_: this channel does not provide mint support
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: How do I do that?
<skltlf> wamicho: port forwarding enabled?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum>_Marcus
<wamicho> sktlf: where do you enable that ?
<OerHeks> whoever, you can make a custom launcher, if you know the place it is installed >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<_Marcus> I think the bot's broken
<Pici> _Marcus: it is.
<_Marcus> !md5sum > M_Marcus
<wamicho> skltlf: where do you enable that ?
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: right.  wait 1
<_Marcus> Well, how do I checksum?
<h00k> _Marcus: our bot is taking a break. From a terminal, you can: md5sum filenamegoeshere
<skltlf> wamicho: through the router itself... it sounds like the connection to the DNS server is not direct, am I correct in saying this?
<cfhowlett> _Marcus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<_Marcus> h00k: That works on Windows?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<wamicho> skltlf: yes through the wireless router
<sevith> llutz, Nice. ipv6 all gone :P
<skltlf> wamicho: you can enable it via the router
<canis_> oCean: It isn't really mint support  It's dpkg support
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: see themd5sum on Windows section
<skltlf> wamicho: typically, it is 192.168.1.1 in the browser address bar to access it
<h00k> _Marcus: try http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<Chipzzz> skltlf: probably so
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: I have Cygwin anyway
<henrys_> Chipzzz:His custom edid disables the audio, seems like the edid file needs fixing or the nvidia drivers have to be fixed.
<cfhowlett> canis_: sorry, I can't see the fix for you.  Ask the channel again in a few minutes
<oCean> canis_: still offtopic for this channel
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/842148/ is what happened
<Chipzzz> henrys_: there may be a config option for the driver either in xorg.conf or on the boot command line to correct the problem
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: ok.  now check that against the checksum list where you downloaded the iso and very match for your version.
<wamicho> skltf : why do the windows people browse with no problem do they not need this port forwarding ?
<OerHeks> _Marcus, 32-bit PC (x86). Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneiric Ocelot"  ???
<_Marcus> 6192789c4fad45816c07d4256cfaa24e.
<_Marcus> It's the same
<_Marcus> OerHeks: Yes
<sevith> lol...
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: means you got a good download...
<skltlf> wamicho: your system may have some security protocols the windows systems do not recognize, and may see it as an attack. if thats the case, you can either use a proxy, or you can edit the settings in the router
<bobweaver> !panelreset
<OerHeks> well well pretty nifty oke then :-)
<_Marcus> bobweaver: it's broken
<bobweaver> thanks _Marcus
<bobweaver> dang
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: So it's good that it's a good download right?
<bobweaver> _Marcus: you know the command to reset gnome pannels ?
<_Marcus> bobweaver: Nope. Sorry
<OerHeks> bobweaver, 2 or 3 ?
<bobweaver> 2
<bobweaver> brb phone
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: very good.  garbage in, garbage out of your installation is no fun.  Did you burn a CD or USB for this.
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: I installed it through the iso with Virtual Box
<LjL> !test
<canis_> okay
<_Marcus> LjL: it's weird, I messaged ukbot "ping" and it said "pong"
<LjL> _Marcus: it replies for me, but not with the factoid, just with an error... *shrug*
<saquib_> j
<skltlf> _Marcus: did you hit the ball back or did ukbot win?
<llutz> LjL: on /msg ikbot info xxxx :      <ukbot> Error: "info" is not a valid command.
<_Marcus> skltlf: What?
<llutz> ukbot*
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: as this is virtualbox, strange things can happen specific to the VBox settings.
<LjL> LubuntuPowered: yes same here, it should give that but also give the factoid.
<skltlf> ping-pong... meh... video game referance
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: Yeah, when the OS was set to Ubuntu in it's settings, it didn't install.
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: It's at Unknown now
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: WHAT is unknown
<abu-aisha> my sister in law brought the flu home from school, AGAIN, i am so sick of the school letting these little pukes go to school SICK
<OerHeks> _Marcus, ubottu said:	To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<trever420> u mean parents letting them go to school sick?
<skltlf> abu-aisha: solution: quit school
<trever420> sounds like a parental issue not a school issue
<Pici> abu-aisha, trever420, skltlf: This channel is for support only. Offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: http://i.imgur.com/bE2pt.png
<skltlf> Pici: noted
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: When set to Ubuntu it doesn't even install.
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: versoin should say ubuntu, OS should say linux...
<zelozelos> when i installed the driver for my nvidia geforce gt 540m blender stops working, the error is that  xlib: extension "glx" missing on display 0, intern/ghost/intern/GHOST_windowx11cpp:193 glxqueryversion failed, verify working open gl system initial window could not find the GLX extension, exit
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: Oh. Well it doesn't install when set to that.
<zelozelos> anybody know what to do?
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: wait 1 I'll verify
<skltlf> zelozelos: you installed a windows driver for it?
<zelozelos> skltlf: yes
<skltlf> zelozelos: its looking for directx
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: Linux is the version, ubuntu is the OS.  Redo your settings or create another Virtual HD and re-install
<zelozelos> skltlf it was the one offered by the driver app
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: I did that the last 5 times.
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: When set to Linux and Ubuntu, it won't even install correctly, it will just hang at the installation
<skltlf> zelozelos: im not sure if there is a directx clone for linux, but thats what it is looking for
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: When set to what it is currently, it will install, but not run
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: your iso is good.  I'm convinced it's a settings issue.  Suggest you /join #vbox or see https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Community
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: I set it to Linux and Ubuntu now, it's hanging still
<OerHeks> _Marcus, after install, did you disable the iso in the manager ????
<skltlf> zelozelous: if im not mistaken, that error has to do with a shading component..
<_Marcus> OerHeks: Yes, or it would of booted to the iso and asked to install
<OerHeks> true
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: and you set to boot from teh HDD yes?
<wamicho> skltf: ok let me check that..
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: Boot order is floppy, disk drive, hard disk
<JuJuBee> I put a new HD in my computer and want to unmount /home and remount it using the new HD.  I have the UUID ready in fstab, but when I try to umount /home I see it is busy.  How do I unmount /home?
<_Marcus> The thing is, it's not even going to GRUB.
<skltlf> JuJuBee: did you partition the drive yourself, or auto-partition?
<JuJuBee> myself
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: don't think mini includes grub.
<JuJuBee> I already copied the data to it also
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: Oh
<skltlf> jujubee: did you make only a home partition and let it allocate itself?
<JuJuBee> skltlf:  already did this with /backup
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: one more try; disable floppy & disk.  boot from the hdd.
<JuJuBee> skltlf: I manually partitioned new drive myself and wish to mount it now on /home.  It is a single partition.
<JuJuBee> skltlf: or do you mean the old /home?
<skltlf> jujubee: all the root files are there, it is not possible to unmount from GUI if you let "/" allocate itself
<maestro> Hey all, I want to reinstall my ubuntu 11.10. Is it safe to do that. I mean will the repos. that i installed will be saved or removed?
<skltlf> jujubee: use the install CD to do it, it will work from there
<hexmaster> Need to turn off the annoying login sound when Ubuntu starts. How do I do that.
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: i saw GRUB this time!
<JuJuBee> skltlf: I created /home as a separate mount point originally
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: I need to do something, I'll see the rest later, thank you though!
<JuJuBee> skltlf: I wanted to do the swap without rebooting the computer.
<cfhowlett> _Marcus > http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/Pictures/Success.jpg
<JuJuBee> skltlf: I just did the same thing with /backup
<skltlf> jujubee: yikes... thats beyond me, but I know it is not possible to unmount home if it is root
<Ebron> So I went through this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor, and changed my proxy settings, for some reason hit "apply system wide" and then all my browsers started using tor. Now I can't seem to find the correct config-file so that i can make sure that torrents and the likes does not use onion routing.. any idea where I can find the correct configuration-files to put excludes on apps so that they don't use socks`?
<JuJuBee> skltlf: /home is separate from /  (separate mount points)
<skltlf> jujubee: i suppose if you have an extra SATA cord/connection it would work, but like I said, i'm not sure, I've never done that
<Jarpse> Hmm, anyone running ubuntu on a (nvidia) macbook here?
<krasnozer> so i'm trying to prevent cups and apache from being started at startup, I've removed the symlinks with update-rc -f remove, but the services are still activated, what am i missing?
<JuJuBee> Anyone else?  Can I umount /home (separate partition) while booted into os and change the UUID to mount a new HD I just set up?
<liberal> Jarpse: i can't imagine why anyone would want to.
<liberal> no doubt you'll find someone that did it though ;)
<llutz> JuJuBee: you can, but you should login into console, not X
<Jarpse> liberal: thanks for being so open-minded ;)
<JuJuBee> llutz: ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<llutz> JuJuBee: yes
<JuJuBee> I did and was told /home was busy/
<LacLacoix> this #ubuntu ?
<maestro> can anyone please tell me if it is safe to reinstall ubuntu 11.10 to the same partition, and will everything that i installed still remain?
<skltlf> yes
<LacLacoix> thnx
<liberal> Jarpse: it's not about being closed minded, but why pay the apple tax if you just want to run ubunut?
<skltlf> maestro: no, a reinstall will format
<liberal> +u
<llutz> JuJuBee: login, "cd /tmp", then "sudo -i"  make sure you aren't logged in X in the background
<LacLacoix> where can i get precise support, 12.04?
<liberal> otherwise just use parallels or vmware fusion and run a vm on top of your osx install
<JuJuBee> llutz: can I do this via ssh?
<skltlf> maestro: try recovery instead
<llutz> sure
<cfhowlett> maestro: yes you can re-install to the same part.  The previous installation will be wiped.
<hexmaster> PLONK need to turn off the annoying Ubuntu login sound. Use Ubuntu as a sandbox in Xen-Debian for testing. The DahhDahh is driving me nuts.
<LacLacoix> !pastw
<ukbot> Factoid 'pastw' not found
<LacLacoix> !paste
<ukbot> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> hexmaster: sound settings and preferences
<liberal> Jarpse: does that clarify my comment a little?
<maestro> chhowlett, is there any way by which i can save the installed repos
<llutz> LacLacoix: #ubuntu+1
<hexmaster> cfhowlett thx Ill take a look
<JuJuBee> llutz:  get message /home: device is bussy.
<cfhowlett> maestro: clarify.. you mean your software source settings?
<LacLacoix> tanks >:)
<llutz> JuJuBee: "cd /somewhere not inside your home"
<JuJuBee> I did
<JuJuBee> slash tmp
<maestro> cfhowlett, i mean all of the softwares that i installed on ubuntu
<llutz> JuJuBee: odd, it worked this way for me some time ago. sry no idea then
<skltlf> maestro: you are looking to recover, not reinstall.
<JuJuBee> How do I find out what process might be using /home?  like quota or journaling or something like that?
<maestro> skltlf, How do i recover
<Xeli> Hey, what's a good way to install kernel 3.0 on 11.04?
<schnuffle> JuJuBee: lsof
<llutz> JuJuBee: sudo lsof|grep yourhome
<BlouBlou> Xeli: You can do it, but you won't get Canonical's updates
<xangua> Xeli: one is upgrade to 11.10
<skltlf> maestro: use the ubuntu install cd, choose recovery instead, be sure to have another computer available to guide you through it via google searching or on this channel
<JuJuBee> llutz: strange lsof | grep /home returned nothing
<Xeli> xangua, BlouBlou: I see, I kinda want to keep gnome though..
<maestro> skltlf, will a live usb do it? or do i need a cd insted?
<cryptodira> i have 2 issues since a re-install of 10.10 after a failed 11.04 auto-upgrade on an amd/64 system: the fan is on high all the time... and some of the xscreensaver modules no longer work.. they show "no preview available" and will segfault if invoked anyway.... solutions or pointers.... anyone??
<JuJuBee> llutz: neither did /home/myUser
<xangua> Xeli: 11.10 uses gnome 3.2
<skltlf> maestro: i suppose you can use a flash disk, but a CD is less prone to have errors form my experience
<BlouBlou> Xeli: Well, you may want to try another distro then, gnome2 is dead (distro or desktop enviroment)
<Xeli> but but ;(
<BlouBlou> heh :P
<skltlf> if you like gnome2: use gnome3 and choose "gnome classic"
<maestro> skltlf, ok thanks man... will do that definitely
<BlouBlou> skltlf: I never saw that option in 11.10, it just has Unity or Unity 2D
<sam555> hello all
<skltlf> you can install it via command gnome-session-fallback
<sam555> what is the command to find out how much disk space is being used by a drive?
<whoever> OerHeks: thx
<llutz> sam555: df -h
<webspyder> df
<OerHeks> whoever, have fun
<sam555> webspyder, thanks!
<skltlf> package i mean, not command
<webspyder> yep
<Firebolt> I get "ASSERT: "interface->childCount() == children.count()" in file adaptor.cpp, line 200" when I try to run some Qt-based programs, any fix that isn't running them as root?
<whoever> what is the command to update dash when programs arn't in path
<Xeli> skltlf: so if I update to 11.10, and install gnome-session-fallback, I can choose gnome3/gnome-classic at the login screen?
<godril> t
<nate_h> is there a way to remove a deb without removing the files?
<nate_h> like just remove from the database
<skltlf> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/classicgnome
<webspyder> apt-get clean
<skltlf> xeli, that link explains the process
<Xeli> skltlf: cool, thank you
<skltlf> np
<skltlf> alternatively, if its because you like using compiz, use LXDE.. runs compiz much better IMO
<TuxSY> Hy
<LacLacoix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/842179/
<whoever> nevermide i got it with alacarte
<Firebolt> or do I need to run every qt-based program I have installed as root?
<Xeli> it isn't really, but I just had some annying bugs with unity WRT 2 monitors, and I didn't like gnome3
<Demonstrate> skltlf: tha't not true, if you have low system specs ofcourse it would run better..
<llutz> LacLacoix: lsb_release -sc
<LacLacoix> anyone know hot to remove btrfs-snapshot
<LacLacoix> sudo lsb_release -sc ?
<Jarpse> liberal: hmm, it's been a while ago :)
<Jarpse> liberal: year+, paid the apple tax now, I guess
<skltlf> demonstrate: i ran into less errors when using it with LXDE/Indirect rendering, 4gb ram/dual core machine
<Demonstrate> I've got 8 cores 64gb ram and a 250GTX.
<skltlf> but i digress, it did still have errors, i switched to KDE since then, no problems since
<Demonstrate> I consider dual cores very low specs.
<skltlf> demonstrate: makes sense then =)
<Demonstrate> everything runs awesome, it just has to be able to run it. except gnome.. i lag even with gnome..
<skltlf> xeli: 11.10 is better imo, its a good switch as long as you find a good environment to move into since the fall of gnome
<LacLacoix> Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/unity-singlet_0.2.1_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<_Marcus> chowlett: NO! It shows the Ubuntu screen(the loading one) for a second then goes to that never ending blinking!
<Demonstrate> Does anyone know if you can stop  Empathy IRC from rezising when you type a long text??
<llutz> LacLacoix: what is the output of "lsb_release -sc"
<Timmy_> i need a similar application to autocad, what can i use?
<skltlf> demonstrate: i found it tough to use a machine without wobbly windows, its the little aesthetics that make working at the PC much easier i think.
<Demonstrate> I know I'm using gnome any compiz with all the eye candy.
<LacLacoix> llutz: i am on precise
<llutz> LacLacoix:so ask in #ubuntu+1
<Demonstrate> made it look like mac, cuz mac appeals to my eyes
<skltlf> demonstrate: i stuck with the classic windows bar, no dock, but I do agree it is a great interface.
<cryptodira> extra desktop effects could not be enabled... what is missing?  10.10 amd/64
<Demonstrate> skltlf: Do you have any recommendations for "must-use" eye candy? I use avant over Docky.
<Demonstrate> cryptodira: drivers?
<cryptodira> Demonstrate, for certain... but which ones?
<Demonstrate> your graphics cards dude
<skltlf> demonstrate: I use wobbly windows, switcher (cover flow) and opacity + dim
<Demonstrate> skltlf: I use the same thing :O
<cfhowlett> cryptodira: graphics card driver ...
<skltlf> demonstrate: we are the future man
<Demonstrate> cryptodira: check the "additional drivers" on system ->
<Demonstrate> skltlf: lmao :D
<tapas> since the last update flash has stopped working :(
<Demonstrate> tapas: try re-installing adobe flash from ubuntu software center
<tapas> Demonstrate: i guess sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound would dothe same?
<Demonstrate> tapas: yeah it should.
<tapas> Demonstrate: actually the way through the software center worked.. thanks
<tapas> yay for redtube :D
<tapas> laters ;D
<cryptodira> Demonstrate,  aticonfig --initial=check , returns fglrx is found... what else could be missing?
<Demonstrate> cryptodira: umm try installing other drivers not in the repo's?
<Demonstrate> i had to use the latest beta drivers to get everything working.
<Scunizi> This latest update with a new kernel seems to have removed my ability to shutdown or reboot via the menu.  What's the cli command? sudo reboot now ??
<Demonstrate> Scunizi: add the power off button on to your panels?
<seanbright> to reboot: sudo reboot / to shutdown: sudo poweroff
<cryptodira> Demonstrate,  yes, i installed the ati radeon proprietary drivers... to no avail... ati catalyst control center reports: that it does not see the card.
<Scunizi> Demonstrate: I'm using the kde desktop.. power off button or shutdown/reboot is not working.
<Scunizi> seanbright: thanks
<Demonstrate> cryptodira: there you go your drivers aren't installed ;O
<Demonstrate> cryptodira:  if you where on nvidia I'd help you, I suck with UBUNTU + ATI :$
<cryptodira> Demonstrate,  so it would appear... however the card is working... otherwise i could not be here.... Thank You for your help!
<YannB> Hi is this is a help where I can get help with my ubuntu or is there a separate channel?
<YannB> a place where I can get help* sorry
<DJones> !ask | YannB
<ukbot> YannB: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Demonstrate> cryptodira: no cards still print up displays even with missing drivers.
<Demonstrate> cryptodira: what ATI card do you have & what repo are you using?
<YannB> Well, I came today to find my computer starting up with beeps to indicate a video problem, this was solved after dust removal, but then my Ubuntu wouldn't boot anymore, and I can't get it to work anymore. I'm now using the Try Ubuntu feature to be able to get online
<cryptodira> Demonstrate, that, i did not know..i figured they either work or not work.
<Demonstrate> cryptodira: nah they work except for "extended" capabilites such as openGL and gaming etc, the drivers must be installed.
<Demonstrate> YannB: Maybe HDD failing?  I dont really make sense of "reboot, and pc not working anymore" did you do something before restarting it lst?
<Demonstrate> last*
<YannB> yeah, nothing special had been done, and when I came home, Ubuntu won't boot
<YannB> The Pc starts up, shows bios info and all, but won't start the OS
<Demonstrate> YannB: Have you tried the" rescue" option??
<YannB> where can I find that?
<cfhowlett> YannB: dual boot?  try other OS
<Demonstrate> YannB:  On the LIVECD
<Demonstrate> YannB:  if memory serves me right it's the last option "install try etc"
<YannB> It's not a dual boot, and is this live Cd another CD than the ubuntu-installCD?
<Demonstrate> YannB:  No it's not.
<kraz3d> YannB: They're one in the same.
<Demonstrate> YannB:  When you boot from CD, choose the last option not "try system" but Rescue.
<YannB> When I use this CD, I only get 2 options, Try and Install, I haven't seen anything to repair or rescue unfortunately
<Demonstrate> cfhowlett: He doesnt dual boot.
<YannB> It might be HDD failing as you mentioned before because in the Try mode, I cannot mount 160 GB filesystem
<Demonstrate> YannB:  well there you go..
<cfhowlett> Demonstrate: right...
<Demonstrate> YannB: try reinstalling it, and if you can reinstall it, it may not be an HDD problem but something else.
<Demonstrate> YannB: But I suspect the HDD as the culprit.
<mbrumlow> anybody here use ubuntu on ec2
<Demonstrate> YannB: The LiveCD loads everything into ram so it doesnt even interact with the HDD until it's mounted.
<YannB> I'm assuming that there's no way of retrieving files then? I had my Backup but for some dark reason I deleted it earlier today
<cfhowlett> YannB: you boot the livecd, access the hDD (hopefully) and copy them to another medium OFF the hdd
<Demonstrate> YannB:  there may be.. if you can get the livecd to mount the HDD then yes, if you can't I dont know of anyway to force a mount
<Demonstrate> cfhowlett:  He is on livecd, he cant mount his hdd
<YannB> Indeed, I have 2 mounted filesystems now and 1 that I cannot mount
<cfhowlett> Demonstrate: sorry,dual channels and missed that essential point
<Demonstrate> YannB:  That's a bummer :(
<Demonstrate> YannB:  I've had failing HDD's that I was able to mount, so if you can't mount it all all it may be completely dead.
<fabiobik> how to disable ear my own microphone
<Firebolt> anyone else have problems running qt-based programs in 11.10?
<Demonstrate> fabiobik:  click the sound tray -> prefrences -> output.
<webspyder> how do you setup vhost on here
<hexmaster> Demonstrate test your drives if you have SMART ie smartctl -d ata -H /dev/sdb
<Pici> webspyder: Ask in #freenode
<hexmaster> Demonstrate to test if you have SMART smartctl -i /dev/sdb
<hexmaster> if yes smartctl -s on -d ata /dev/sdb
<webspyder> i did hostserv
<webspyder> but no help there
<Pici> webspyder: There is no hostserv here. You need to ask in #freenode
<webspyder> lol ok got ya tyvm
<mkquist> YannB: what's the bios show in regards to the drive?
<YannB> have only take a quick glance at bios yet
<YannB> I've just taken a screenshot of the error I'm gonna give
<mkquist> YannB: and of course the obvious is to check the cabling
<YannB> http://i.imgur.com/eM4dy.png
<YannB> mkquist: Yes I was going to do that but last time I didn't see anything special
<mkquist> YannB: yeah that does not look to friendly...  How old is the drive?
<YannB> I honestly don't know but not ancient
<mkquist> YannB: curious, does sudo blkid show anything re: the drive?
<YannB> i'll try
<cfhowlett> YannB: that looks very foreboding...
<mkquist> YannB: or fdisk?
<YannB> screenshot:
<YannB> http://i.imgur.com/SRYcw.png
<mkquist> YannB: well sudo fdisk -l might be better =p
<YannB> ok :p
<mkquist> YannB: assumed there, sry
<_Marcus> So when I startup my ubuntu minimal installation, it just hangs there. With a blinking cursor. This is a picture from before but it's doing the same thing: http://i.imgur.com/i39jy.png Any ideas?
<_Marcus> I am running a virtual machine though. Virtual Box to be exact
<mustafaerhann> helloo all
<chaos_zero> hi
<YannB> http://i.imgur.com/jcueZ.png
<mustafaerhann> whats up
<chaos_zero> me?
<mustafaerhann> alll of youuuu!
<chaos_zero> uhh
<chaos_zero> my bed..is up
<_Marcus> Hi mustafaerhann
<Woodie8Potatoes> hey guys, i'm trying to get a minimal ubuntu installation, but the minimal CD just doesn't work (10.04), what are my options?
<_Marcus> Woodie8Potatoes: How is it not working? Mine hasn't been working(11.10)
<mkjackson_mobile> Hey folks
<_Marcus> Hi
<chaos_zero> i have seen where people described how to set up a windows application in ubuntu with wine, but can you do it in ubuntu server?
<mkjackson_mobile> when I set my ip settings via the ip command, the system seems to just reset them back to DHCP
<Woodie8Potatoes> _Marcus: it just hangs at installation, i'm installing on a VM
<mkjackson_mobile> is there some sort of monitor running that doesn't realize that it's me making these changes or something?
<_Marcus> Woodie8Potatoes: Virtual Box?
<Woodie8Potatoes> _Marcus: yep.
<_Marcus> Woodie8Potatoes: NO WAY!
<mkjackson_mobile> when I set a configuration I usually expect to have the system not undo them...
<Woodie8Potatoes> _Marcus: why?
<_Marcus> Woodie8Potatoes: I don't think it works for Virtual Box. I had the same problem with 11.10.
<mkjackson_mobile> any ideas?
<mkquist> YannB: so sdc is the one?
<chaos_zero> mkjackson, reset then at startup?
<Woodie8Potatoes> _Marcus: so, how do i install ubuntu on a virtual box machine?
<_Marcus> Woodie8Potatoes: No idea :(
<dlentz> mkjackson_mobile, running network-manager?
<cfhowlett> chaos_zero: presumeably if the server is running wine, it'll function similarly to a desktop...
<chaos_zero> i am no expert, but did you edit the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<mkjackson_mobile> dlentz: I think that's it
<_Marcus> Woodie8Potatoes: I'm gonna try playing with setting until it works
<chaos_zero> thats what i do and it always stays
<YannB> yes that's the one I can't mount
<charnel> anybody could make the Optirun Graphics cards run in Ubuntu 11.10 I have a Sony Vaio VGN-Z520N. Worked on it too much and could not make the Bumblebee work too. Don't want to load kernel version 2.6 for Sony
<YannB> on a quick note, how can I direct my post to someone like you do to me
<Woodie8Potatoes> _Marcus: i've played an entire day already. what about vmware?
<mkjackson_mobile> dlentz: should I just disable the network manager or stop it temporarily?
<chaos_zero> cfhowlett, in ubuntu server their is no GUI though,
<_Marcus> Woodie8Potatoes: Haven't tried it yet.
<cfhowlett> chaos_zero:  no gui no wine
<dlentz> you can't configure netwrok-manager itself?
<Woodie8Potatoes> _Marcus: okay, i'm gonna try. thank you
<_Marcus> Woodie8Potatoes: Me too. No problem.
<chaos_zero> if you  have the configuration set, though, can win run it without you seeing it? its a server application for a game
<dlentz> idk, i always remove n-m because i like doing network config through text files (and maybe ceni or wicd)
<mkquist> YannB: are you dual booting?
<YannB> No I only have Ubuntu 11.10
<mkquist> YannB: curious then why the ntfs partition?  already had it?
<cfhowlett> chaos_zero: wine providers the emulation layer required by the windows programs.  If wine can't run due to no gui, I don't see how you can run the windows app...but I'm perfectly willing to be proved wrong...
<MikeVaughanG> Hello
<YannB> I guess so, I had Win7 before Ubuntu but I don't know why it's there
<cfhowlett> MikeVaughanG: greetings
<mkjackson_mobile> dlentz: I'm trying to learn to use the "ip" command to do most of my heavy lifting but when I change stuff it just gets overwritten in a few moments
<mkjackson_mobile> dlentz: I'm thinking that it has to be teh network manager service
<MikeVaughanG> Im new to IRC, so Im really just exploring.
<chaos_zero> how *bad* would it be to have x in ubuntu server? is their a kind of limited x i could get just for this purpose?
<mkquist> YannB: that's why, and the disk mounted before correct? in Ubuntu?
<theadmin> _Marcus, Woodie8Potatoes: Um, pardon me but Ubuntu works perfectly on Virtualbox... what's the problem exactly?
<cfhowlett> MikeVaughanG: go to #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussion...
<mkjackson_mobile> MikeVaughanG: welcome to your next best resource!
<YannB> Yes I've never had any problems
<cfhowlett> chaos_zero: I'm a desktop user only.  Perhaps ask @ #ubuntu-server?
<Woodie8Potatoes> theadmin: uh. well. when it begin to download the packages it just hangs at a blue screen with a grey strip in the bottom
<cfhowlett> chaos_zero: I'm a desktop user only.  Perhaps ask @ #ubuntu-server ?
<chaos_zero> very well, thank you for your time
<Woodie8Potatoes> theadmin: it's possible to "type" things in this grey stripe :)
<cfhowlett> chaos_zero: good luck/have fun
<mkquist> YannB: I'd check the connections and again, in bios what the machine is seeing for the drive on boot
<YannB> what do you mean with the latter mkquist?
<norex> my wireless card is not getting listed in lspci output ?
<norex> i just formated from arch where things where working
<norex> *compaq615 , card is b43
<theadmin> Sorry, had to quit, lag was over 300 seconds which was unacceptable
<mkjackson_mobile> anyone see what's wrong with this command: "service --status-all | grep network-manager" ? (yes, I know I should be using pastebin but it's just a syntax question
<theadmin> mkjackson_mobile: Seems correct to me
<mkjackson_mobile> theadmin: strangely enough, it returns all the lines as if I didn't grep at all
<theadmin> mkjackson_mobile: Hm. Maybe "service --status-all" doesn't print to stdout? Try something like... this: service --status-all 2>&1 | grep network-manager
<DrJoel86> hello
 * TuxSY is away: Zurzeit abwesend - already working!
<DrJoel86> zte warp digitazer repair??
<theadmin> !away > TuxSY
<ukbot> TuxSY, please see my private message
<YannB> mkquist what do you mean with "in bios what the machine is seeing for the drive on boot" how can I find it?
<OerHeks> norex, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing_b43_drivers
 * TuxSY is back.
<TuxSY> I set that off. Standart at konversion, sorry.
<grendal-prime> i need the cli command to show what updates are available
<theadmin> TuxSY: Whoever sets auto-away as standard should be killed >.<
<cfhowlett> grendal-prime: sudo apt-get update
<grendal-prime> does that give a list of what needs to be updated?
<grendal-prime> hehehe
<theadmin> grendal-prime: That doesn't, "sudo apt-get upgrade" does though
<barbaro> exit
<sskalnik> potentially off topic, but are there any ubuntu certs that carry any weight?
<theadmin> grendal-prime: If you want to avoid having to press "n" after the prompt (you want to just see, not actually upgrade, right?), do something like: yes n|sudo apt-get upgrade
<grendal-prime> i got it..
<sskalnik> I know of the LPICs (does anyone take them seriously?), but are there more specific debian/ubuntu certs too?
<mkquist> YannB: when the machine boots, go into the bios and see what the machine shows, looks like it's there as hardware at least
<grendal-prime> i forgot ...i usually use aptitude
<grendal-prime> was a stupid question..
<grendal-prime> its been that kinda day
<h00k> sskalnik: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training/course-descriptions
<theadmin> grendal-prime: Why not keep using aptitude then :D
<gsuess> any1 good with gdm configs here? I am trying the mount the home directory vie sshfs on login. Its all working at runlevel 6, but with gdm its failing. Are there any logfiles i can debug this with?
<sskalnik> h00k:  Thanks. Wow, pricey.
<norex> OerHeks, no
<grendal-prime> long story, besided who are you to critisize my methods  You talk like your the admin or something
<grendal-prime> hehehe
<YannB> Ok I cannot find anything wrong in the wiring so I'll brb to check the BIOS
<mustafaerhann> which antivirus for linux ?
<OerHeks> norex, you need to reboot to activate
<mustafaerhann> avg avast avira kaspersky ? etc.?
<sskalnik> !antivirus
<ukbot> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Simon1245> mustafaerhann, I don't think there's virus programs for linux lol although I'm new
<norex> OerHeks, the card isnt showing up in lspci output and i tried rebooting for the hell of it 3 times*
<mustafaerhann> :D lol so im looking if really try worth one i can  found
<mustafaerhann> even i wantto use it for scanning win viruses in win parts. on my system.
<OerHeks> norex, is it a laptop ?
<norex> OerHeks, yea , it is turned on (wireless)
<OerHeks> norex is there a short FN key to enable.wireless ?
<sskalnik> Though if you are insanely paranoid, I personally recommend NOD32. I use it on my Windoze box, and it's so effective I can download malware for fun.
<mustafaerhann> ahaha. really
<norex> OerHeks, dedicated button
<mustafaerhann> is there any linux nod32?
<mustafaerhann> sskalnik, where can i download it?
<OerHeks> mustafaerhann, there is a NOD32 live cd on their page
<sskalnik> mustafaerhann:  Yes. Though if all you are doing is scanning a system for Win viruses - say, you have a samba server that is also used by Windows boxen though you host it on Ubuntu - you might look at the free ClamAV
<h00k> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sskalnik> Personally, my experience with Clam was rather awful, but hey, free
<mustafaerhann> clam av is on demand scanner.
<sskalnik> And it is better than nothing
<mustafaerhann> but its on-demand
<sam555> hello all
<sskalnik> If you want to take absolutely no chances, I would recommend NOD32. But otherwise, you don't need an antivirus for Ubuntu. Try Clam if you want a little peace of mind when sharing a disk with Windows boxen, and if security is paramount... well don't use Windows boxen... ;) But if you have to, use NOD
<sam555> how does one mount a cd from the shell?
<_Marcus> Okay, I have more detail for my problem. I installed Ubuntu minimal on Virtual Box and it loads the Ubuntu operating system somewhat(GRUB is there then it goes to this next part). It's just a blinking text cursor(that blinking _ thing). I know the operating system is loaded because I can press Ctrl + alt + delete and it showed the text about it shutting down and restarts.
<_Marcus> WHAT IS HAPPENING?
<_Marcus> I've tried everything to get it working
<_Marcus> Well, not everything
<_Marcus> But everything I know
<sskalnik> _Marcus:  have you tried alt-F1 and so on to get another terminal?
<_Marcus> sskalnik: No. I didn't even know you could do that
<sskalnik> https://ubuntufan.wordpress.com/2006/12/29/hot-keysget-your-hot-keys/
<sam555> what is the command to search for a .iso in ubuntu shell?
<_Marcus> sskalnik: Tried it, and it didn't work.
<ledah> hello i'm getting random logouts and a segmetation 7 bus error, in ubuntu 11.10, what can i do?, acer aspire 4736z, intel gma video chip
<joshualuise> ola
<_Marcus> sskalnik: I can't even type into it though.
<joshualuise> hablais español
<sskalnik> sam555:  I would use find / -name *.iso 2>/dev/null but there is probably a smarter method.
<_Marcus> !es | joshualuise
<ubottu> joshualuise: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<_Marcus> sskalnik: Have anything else that may work?
<joshualuise> hello
<Nu-Newbie> Question: I am the only user on my computer. Is it safer to leave OpenssH off, or does that make it worse?
<LqX_^> hello all, please see this video. Thanks realy http://youtu.be/X73lwr7RTAg
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: still working with the same .iso?  Just for fun try a different .iso and see.
<OerHeks> LqX_^, please don't spam
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: I've tried many. Someone gave me one from their dropbox on Sunday
<h00k> LqX_^: do not spam in here.
<sskalnik> _Marcus:  I would start at the most basic thing possible. First, make sure the original .iso is not corrupt. Then try another .iso to see if it does the same thing.
<sam555> sskalnik, found it http://www.wallpaperama.com/forums/how-to-mount-cd-rom-linux-shell-command-t307.html
<_Marcus> sskalnik: I got it off the website
<mkjackson_mobile> hey, so I've mounted a cifs using sudo and it connected but now my user account doesn't have permission to access... how can I add my user name access?
<_Marcus> sskalnik: Should I try booting to the iso?
<sskalnik> _Marcus:  it could potentially be corrupted. Uncommon but possible.
<sskalnik> _Marcus:  I'm not sure I understand. Booting as in live CD?
<OerHeks> Nu-Newbie, if you won't need it, leave it off, no service, no risc.
<_Marcus> sskalnik: Someone came in here with the same problem, different iso(older version, it was 10.04)
<Nu-Newbie> OerHeks: Thank you!
<sskalnik> _Marcus:  latest VBox?
<_Marcus> sskalnik: Yes
<sskalnik> _Marcus:  PPA version?
<_Marcus> PPA?
<_Marcus> What's that
<LqX_^> hello all, please see this video. Thanks realy http://youtu.be/X73lwr7RTAg
<sskalnik> _Marcus:  PPA should be more up to date. I'm using it on 11.10, no prob.
<_Marcus> sskalnik: What is PPA?
<sskalnik> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<OerHeks> LqX_^, STOP that please don't spam
<LqX_^> okok, but please view, ITS FREE !
<_Marcus> sskalnik: I can't boot. How am I supposed to install softwre?
<Daekdroom> !offtopic | LqX_^
<ubottu> LqX_^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_Marcus> LqX_^: it's not related to this channel is it?
<xangua> just give a 'don't like' LqX_^ ;)
<cfhowlett> LqX_^: I listened.  Color me unimpressed...and go away now.
<_Marcus> sskalnik: Wait... Software...
<_Marcus> sskalnik: What I supposed to check something at install?
<john_doe_jr> Any ideas why I can't get full screen in vmware on ubuntu?
<lefrac01> open #wiidev
<lefrac01> yikes
<_Marcus> john_doe_jr: Go to the menu, press view, and press Fullscreen
<sskalnik> john_doe_jr:  What _Marcus said. Also, you may need to install the Guest Additions
<sskalnik> _Marcus:  which version of ubuntu are you using?
<_Marcus> sskalnik: 11.10. But it's the minimal installation
<SubjectOne> hello, when executing an .sh bash script, what should be the chmod .? so i can use ./scriptname.sh ?
<sskalnik> _Marcus:  is that the host or guest?
<_Marcus> sskalnik: What do you mean?
<_Marcus> sskalnik: I just install
<Earthcore> Hi, I am on ubuntu 10.04.3 and I can't use roll. I googgled but can't find a clue.
<dryicebomb> SubjectOne chmod +x scriptname.sh
<sskalnik> _Marcus:  is vbox running on Ubuntu 11.10, or on something else like Windows?
<_Marcus> sskalnik: I am running Virtual Box on Windows XP Service Pack 3.
<sskalnik> ok
<xangua> Earthcore: roll?
<sskalnik> Have you rebooted since installing vbox?
<_Marcus> sskalnik: Yes. I've had this problem since Sunday and have rebooted many times.
<sskalnik> ok
<sskalnik> has vbox worked before, or is this a new install?
<iceroot> can you recommend a mail-client able to use OWA instead of evolution?
<_Marcus> sskalnik: I have installed normal Ubuntu on there, and it worked fine. So yes.
<sskalnik> When you boot it with minimal, does minimal install?
<_Marcus> sskalnik: With the iso?
<sskalnik> _Marcus:  yes
<mkjackson_mobile> hey folks, if I do a cifs mount using sudo, only root has permission to write to the partition... is there an option where I can have my account (the one that called sudo) get access as well?
<sskalnik> _Marcus:  basically, do you get the problem from the get-go, or after you install minimal and reboot the vm?
<_Marcus> sskalnik: I don't get any problem when booting the iso
<sskalnik> _Marcus:  are you able to install minimal in the vm?
<_Marcus> sskalnik: I'm going to try Rescue Mode.
<_Marcus> sskalnik: It's already installed
<sskalnik> _Marcus:  ok
<_Marcus> sskalnik: I wonder if it's the United States archives I am getting the files from
<sskalnik> _Marcus:  I don't see why that would be the root cause.
<rod_> Hello! How can I confirm that my Ubuntu disk I just burned is good? The disk in windows gives me the little popup install menu but when I restart to boot from disk I get 'isolinux.bin missing or corrupt"
<sskalnik> _Marcus:  have to head out in a minute, unfortunately, but stick around and someone else should be able to help out.
<_Marcus> sskalnik: Okay. If I can't get this by 6 I may change to VMWare
<_Marcus> It's 5:15 here
<sskalnik> vmware may give you a case of the sads
<Aelingil> Can i move "entries" around in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file? At the moment i have Ubuntu 11.10 & 11.04 on the same Grub boot, so i can work between them. There are the "backup/restore" files between the two lines i want to use. Can i move the unwanted ones down and have the two i want side by side?
<_Marcus> sskalnik: Why?
<sskalnik> When I used it on a similar system, it was resource intensive
<_Marcus> sskalnik: When I change Virtual Box settings, I get one thing working, but it doesn't work all the way(Ubuntu doesn't)
<_Marcus> So it HAS to be better than Virtual Box
<sskalnik> What are your settings?
<_Marcus> sskalnik: a lot of things
<sskalnik> haha, fair enough
<_Marcus> sskalnik: I can't keep track of what I've changed. I've pushed random buttons to see if it will work literally.
<sskalnik> _Marcus:  Linux, ubuntu, correct version (32 or 64)?
<Earthcore> xangua: scroll lock
<_Marcus> sskalnik: Yes
<_Marcus> sskalnik: It wouldn't even show GRUB otherwise
<spitzi> Hello. I've deleted a partition where Vista was installed and resized a Win 7 partition over the redeemed space. Now update-grub[2] doesn't find a bootable OS in the enlarged partition. I tried repairing with the Win7 DVD, but it found no operating system either. Any help ?
<Earthcore> Hi, I am on ubuntu 10.04.3 and I can't use scroll lock. I googgled but can't find a clue.
<sskalnik> _Marcus:  so after install, you get the GRUB screen, then after selection you get a blank screen?
<_Marcus> sskalnik: It doesn't always show GRUB
<daviddoria> I see this package here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libflann-dev but when I 'apt-get install libflann-dev it says unable to locate package. Any ideas why?
<_Marcus> daviddoria: Try "apt-get update" first.
<spitzi> Hello. I've deleted a partition where Vista was installed and resized a Win 7 partition over the redeemed space. Now update-grub[2] doesn't find a bootable OS in the enlarged partition. I tried repairing with the Win7 DVD, but it found no operating system either. Any help ?
<spitzi> Oops, sorry, repost.
<daviddoria> _Marcus, nope, same thing
<RidDrib> where can i practive developer for ubuntu?
<_Marcus> daviddoria: What version of Ubuntu?
<daviddoria> 11.10
<bgs1> hey, I've got a question about a package I can't seem to get installed.  I installed it earlier this morning, then ppa purged it, but I can't get it back now even though I've added the same ppa again.
<_Marcus> daviddroia: Look at the URL. http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libflann-dev It says "Percise" so I'm guessing it's not going to work with your version
<daviddoria> _Marcus, what is "precise"?
<rubst3r> hello everyone, can some please help me with compiz?
<Earthcore> Hi, I am on ubuntu 10.04.3 and I can't use scroll lock. I googgled but can't find a clue.
<_Marcus> daviddoria: The new Ubuntu version. 12.04. brb
<daviddoria> oh I ese
<dryicebomb> spitzi: this happened to me too once, I ended up having to re-install windows 7, since the windows bootloader was gone. I did a custom install so it moved the old installation to a windows.old folder. Then i followed this guide to get my windows.old back to normal http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/16282-windows-old-folder-restore-into-new-installation.html
<aguitel> is anyone using razorqt desktop ?
<Aelingil> spitzi, Test-Disk may help you out, This is the walk-through i used to recover everything. It may help you too http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<rubst3r> can someone help me with cairos?
<bgs1> hey, I've got a question about a package I can't seem to get installed (unityshell-rotated).  I installed it earlier this morning, then ppa purged it, but I can't get it back now even though I've added the same repository again (ppa:paullo612/unityshell-rotated).  forgive me if my terms are mistaken, I'm pretty new.
<excelsior> can I replicate MS Active Directory with Ubuntu Server?
<mpdude> i am getting messages like http://pastebin.com/8Dhp55cP when updating grub-pc or trying to install new kernels. any pointers what might be wrong? this is a lts 10.04 image in amazon ec2
<rubst3r> exit
<excelsio1> can I replicate MS Active Directory with Ubuntu Server?
<skltlf> yes
<Aelingil> Can i move "entries" around in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file? At the moment i have Ubuntu 11.10 & 11.04 on the same Grub boot, so i can work between them. There are the "backup/restore" files between the two lines i want to use. Can i move the unwanted ones down and have the two i want side by side?
<daviddoria> Does ubuntu have a "feature list" (like this http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/16/FeatureList) for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<skltlf> excelsiol: On my laptop i use the ubuntu server 11.10 and the LUBUNTU setup, works fine, same as regular, leads me to believe it would make no difference
<skltlf> daviddoria: use distrowatch.com
<xangua> daviddoria: /j #ubuntu+1
<daviddoria>  /j #ubuntu+1
<fabiobik> im getting this error while installing squid http://pastebin.com/uTKmDE82
<Earthcore> Hi, I am on ubuntu 10.04.3 and I can't use scroll lock. I googgled but can't find a clue. How do I enable it?
<skltlf> earthcore, do you have any widow managers locking it?
<skltlf> and is it enabled in bios? (some motherboards disable for some reason)
<excelsio1> I was just in a job interview and I was asked about active directory, and I had to confess to no knowledge of it.
<skltlf> active = mounted+in use, yes?
<grendal-prime> how would i go about dist-upgrading an 8.04 machine now to 10.04
<skltlf> same applies, unless they are talking about a specific application
<skltlf> grendal: new versions of ubuntu, just by cd, they allow it
<Earthcore> skltlf: Dunno
<Earthcore> skltlf: But possible
<chad-ubuntu> I have a question if anyone is available to answer.  It's about trying to connect to my wireless router.
<skltlf> whats your window manager?
<skltlf> chad-ubuntu: i got you on that, whats up?
<Earthcore> skltlf: Good old gnome metacity and compiz
<skltlf> <--network guy
<skltlf> earthcore: disable compiz, then try it, you'll have your answer. install package "compiz-fusion"
<skltlf> earthcore: disable compiz, then try it, you'll have your answer. install package "compiz-fusion-icon"
<skltlf> then you disable it, change it to default in that menue, theres ur answer
<xangua> skltlf: Earthcore metacity --replace &
<xangua> easier
<aguitel> is anyone using razor qt desktop ?
<skltlf> true
<Steevca> I am having a slow preformance on streams using jwplayer.What can be the problem ?
<chad-ubuntu> skltlf: I am running 10.04.3.  I try to connect to my router and sometimes it just hangs.  Although if I suspend my computer and start it back up, it will connect.  Any thoughts?
<Earthcore> xangua: I'll try
<Earthcore> xangua: it
<skltlf> chad-ubuntu: how many people use said router?
<Earthcore> skltlf: mom
<chad-ubuntu> skltlf: not many.  Maximum of three people, but when I was trying to do this it was just me.  I have a Netgear Dual band router.
<skltlf> chad-ubuntu: ok. it is the gaming series?
<chad-ubuntu> I don't think so.  It is the WNDR3300
<skltlf> chad-ubuntu: login to router (hardwire is best)
<Zilly> What's a wireless NIC that will work with Linux out of the box?  It's not really practicle for me to have a wired connection to install the driver
<skltlf> chad-ubuntu: while logged in, open terminal and type: netstat -a
<skltlf> zilly: most linksys, zonet, and some belkin
<chad-ubuntu> skltlf: I'm logged in, but I have to do it wirelessly to start.  I am typing to you from a different connection.  Long story short, I have two different internet services in my house on two different routers.
<skltlf> ah
<Zilly> skltlf, what about Intel cards?
<skltlf> zilly: need ndiswrapper for that, simple install, go to intel.com, searchproduct id, download driver, download ndiswrapper in terminal, then apply the windows driver through that. voila
<chad-ubuntu> skltlf: ok. a bunch of stuff popped up.
<Earthcore> xangua: does not work must be elsewhere
<skltlf> chad-ubuntu: sounds like the cache is getting jacked up for some reason (laymans terms) whens the last time you reset the router?
<Earthcore> xangua: tnx anyway
<skltlf> earthcore, check your bios
<skltlf> some atx boards have a disable on them
<chad-ubuntu> skltlf: I just hooked it up today.  I bought it used, but reset to factory settings after I plugged it in so I could set up the name and stuff for myself.
<skltlf> chad-ubuntu: using ndiswrapper?
<chad-ubuntu> skltlf: I'm not familiar with ndiswrapper
<mkjackson_mobile> hey folks, any help with mount + cifs?
<skltlf> chad-ubuntu: thats the program that allows windows network drivers to function. give it a shot
<_Marcus> sskalnik: You here?
<chad-ubuntu> skltlf: Ok.  I just installed it.  I didn't even have it on here before that.  Just installed 10.04.3 yesterday.  I am trying to make a permanent switch to linux
<skltlf> chad-ubuntu: get the driver from the mfgr website, then try again, might fix issue, if not, try a different type of security, like a WEP instead
<chad-ubuntu> skltlf: ugh.  You said WEP. lol
<chad-ubuntu> skltlf: If I have to use WEP, I might as well use nothing at all! Ha!
<skltlf> chad-ubuntu: I have been using linux for 10 years, but I STILL have windows and mac computers available for this reason: they all need to find some compatibility. (web designer) so to ensure compatibility within all systems, I use all the top dogs.
<Earthcore> skltlf: does not work :(
<skltlf> chad-ubuntu: i agree, but it may help you find the SOURCE of the issue. if you want to make a permanent switch, this is going to be the #3 lesson for you since you have already learned to install and utilize the program managers
<Earthcore> skltlf: can't be disables itself during late ubuntu startup
<skltlf> earthcore: try a macro, set that button on the keyboard to be a function. other option, take the key off the keyboard itself and make sure the contact is made when it is pressed
<chad-ubuntu> skltlf: I'll take any lessons.  It's fun to try something where I am constantly learning.  How do I run ndiswrapper?
<skltlf> chad-ubuntu: if it is already installed, it will be in the networking section, near utilities i believe
<skltlf> chad-ubuntu: its been a while since ive used it myself, I could be mistaken on the location of it
<Earthcore> skltlf: The contact is made. I got two keyboards and it worked this morning.
<skltlf> earthcore: create a macro and set the key to a function
<meerkats> i have, again, sound problems, but my sound card is recognized by alsa, drivers are recognized (1.0.24) and in pulseaudio the sound card appears also, but there is no sound, even sound controls are not muted...
<chad-ubuntu> skltlf: Thanks for the help.  I am going to see if that helps.
<skltlf> meerkats: what software are you trying to run?
<skltlf> chad-ubuntu: good luck pal
<meerkats> skltlf, banshee, vlc
<onasis> keep getting a boot up screen that say s to skip or wait? how do i get rid of that?
<meerkats> skltlf, I have also reinstalled alsa base
<skltlf> meerkats: love the name btw, make sure the lib files for MP3 playback are installed, as in many ubuntu versions, it is not an uto install
<skltlf> auto*
<meerkats> skltlf, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b35526c5a1244c1cf824861a96300d6e0b6d4659
<meerkats> skltlf, what do i write in synaptic's lookbar? mp3 playback libraries?
<skltlf> install ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<Guest6501> hello
<skltlf> that gets all of em
<eselle> hey, anyone know where the config files for the window decorations are? I want to mess with them a bit
<overclucker> onasis: wait? it sounds like it wants to check your disk for you. it you let it run instead of skipping, it shouldn't come up again for a long while
<skltlf> esell, for gnome3?
<eselle> skltlf: xfce actually, so gnome 2 I think
<onasis> overclucker yeah, it does it everytime how do i get rid of it?
<skltlf> can't help there... i found it by mistake on gnome3
<Earthcore> skltlf: other functions are missing too. Like the ctrl+shift to mark a single word in a text. It looks like somebody wiped my keysetting and the weirdest thing is that I am on a live session(CD)
<skltlf> OH
<eselle> ah np
<overclucker> onasis: do you skip it every time?
<skltlf> earthcore, there is probably a driver needed for your keyboard, you have a media keyboard, dont you?
<onasis> it only give me a option to wait or skip
<Earthcore> ACPI keyboard only
<skltlf> earthcore, im at a loss here, I am really not sure man
<Earthcore> Just a sleep key extra and the scroll lock turns the keyboard lights on.
<skltlf> earthcore: my guess is it is something very simple, like a program locked it, but you need to find what program, whats the output of your task manager?
<skltlf> pastebin it
<Earthcore> skltfl
<skltlf> thats me
<overclucker> onasis: if you are skipping every time, instead of waiting, the boot message wont go away
<Earthcore> skltfl: taskmanager?, Ubuntu?8|
<onasis> ok i'll wait for it this time
<bigterd> http://pastebin.com/tkbrUAt7
<bigterd> http://pastebin.com/tkbrUAt7
<bigterd> any ideas?
<FloodBot1> bigterd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aelingil> Can i move "entries" around in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file? At the moment i have Ubuntu 11.10 & 11.04 on the same Grub boot, so i can work between them. There are the "backup/restore" files between the two lines i want to use. Can i move the unwanted ones down and have the two i want side by side?
<skltlf> lmao i try to use laymans terms
<bigterd> http://pastebin.com/tkbrUAt7
<Earthcore> skltlf: mom afk WC
<bigterd> it seems my openbsd router doesn't mind mounting from the freebsd server, but linux hates it...
<sun_devil> Anyone with experience creating symbolic links that point to a certain directory?
<overclucker> Aelingil: if you do, the next kernel update will overwrite your grub.cfg file. you can make changes by changing files in /etc/grub.d and editing /etc/default/grub then running update-grub
<bastidrazor> sun_devil: ln -s linkname /path/to/certain/directory
<AlmightyJeon> hello
<overclucker> bastidrazor: you got em backwards ...
<sun_devil> what about cd /etc/skel/opt/acctsrev
<bastidrazor> sun_devil: actually, reverse that.
<bascotie> Please pm me if you're good with Samba/FTP on Ubuntu! I'm trying to transition over to a Linux server but this is demoralizing X_X
<Aelingil> overclucker, will it matter if in my Grub file it show "### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###" and the next one is /etc/grub.d/30 blah blah. Will i need to switch thoes numbers around at all?
<Ben64> bascotie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bascotie> Sure
<sun_devil> I created a symbolic link, but forgot how I did it.
<bascotie> I setup an Ubuntu Desktop 11.10 Samba/FTP server. I can connect through ftp and share through samba fine but only when putting files ON the server, not pulling them off. I've tried port forwarding, playing with permissions,etc, but I still seem to get a permissions error. I am trying to connect from my Windows 7 machine to the Ubuntu Server.
<MaxHR> Hello, I have a laptop I wish to install ubuntu to, but the cd drive doesn't work, is there a way to use another computer to install to the laptop over ethernet cable?
<overclucker> Aelingil: that's pointing to where it got the entries from. you really shouldn't edit the grub.cfg. edit /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/ or changes wont stick
<cfhowlett> MaxHR: does our lappy have a USB drive?
<cfhowlett> MaxHR: does *Your lappy have a USB drive?
<mustafaerhann> hey is there anyone that uses jdownload ?
<MaxHR> cfhowlett: yes, but the bios doesn't support booting from usb
<mustafaerhann> jdownloader
<Ben64> !anyone | mustafaerhann
<ubottu> mustafaerhann: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Jimm_> can anyone give me some advice on getting ubuntu to dualboot with winxp?
<mansour> xxc
<monohedron> MaxHR, you got a PXE server?
<simox72> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Pumpkin-> bigterd: as daft as it sounds, you do have nfs-client installed ?
<mansour> ,cxncx
<sun_devil> I have a directory called /opt/acctsrecv.  I have to create it in /etc/skel with the link pointing to a directory
<bigterd> yeah, it was working fine. one day i rebooted and now it's b0rked....
<cfhowlett> MaxHR: I've never done it but ...http://www.emanuelis.eu/2010/06/19/how-to-network-boot-a-diskless-ubuntu-10-04/
<cfhowlett> Jimm_: what's the problem
<mustafaerhann> oh i got it.
<bascotie> Is there an IRC chat plugin for pidgeon that will alert you when someone says your name?
<Jimm_> i have both xp and ubuntu installed using the install alongside option but when comp boots it goes straight to xp
<MaxHR> monohedron: no, I was hoping I could boot up ubuntu live on the good computer, and tell the installer to point to the laptop over the ethernet...
<hiexpo> bascotie, i believe so
<Jimm_> they are on different hdd
<cfhowlett> Jimm_: did you install xp after you installed ubuntu?
<Jimm_> no, xp first
<monohedron> MaxHR, well similar but not the same
<cfhowlett> Jimm_: never mind my questton
<monohedron> it's more tricky look for PXE server, there is an ubuntu guide how to set it up
<MaxHR> monohedron: the laptop bios supports booting from the network card...
<cfhowlett> MaxHR: see http://ubuntu-georgia.org/installing_ubuntu_and_windows_xp_on_separate_drives
<Jak2000> hi all, anyone know programs for administrate network devices with protocol SNMP, programs like to: pandora, cacti, wich recommend me for use? thx
<monohedron> MaxHR, yes PXE
<Jimm_> i tried looking on documentation but it only explains for install on same hdd not 2 different ones
<MaxHR> monohedron: that looks like to much work, I may just wait to fix the cd drive
<monohedron> MaxHR, :)
<cfhowlett> Jimm_: it can be done quite easily - need to search for configuring grub for 2 hDD's
<Jimm_> kk, thanks
<tristanc_> Hi everyone! I need some help regarding Ubuntu 12.04.
<bastidrazor> tristanc_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Jak2000> bastidrazor any advice for me?
<tristanc_> Okay, thanks for the heads-up, bastidrazor.
<tristanc_> Have a nice day!
<bastidrazor> Jak2000: drive safe.
<MK`> what would cause random login attempts at tty1? My session on tty7 crashed, and it sent me to tty8, so I checked 1 and it had 3 failed login attempts of random numbers.
<MaxHR> so when lts switches to 12.04, will old LTS systems autoupgrade, or can they be updgraded without a reinstall?
<sun_devil> I have a directory called /opt/acctsrecv.  I have to create it in /etc/skel with the link pointing to a directory
<Ben64> MaxHR: it will upgrade through the update manager
<Jimm_> do i need a specific program to configure GRUB of can i do it with the ubuntu live desktop cd?
<sun_devil> The file system is a pain
<overclucker> sun_devil: ln -sv /opt/acctsrecv /etc/skel
<tech2> Hi all, in byobu when using f-key mode, is there a shortcut equivalent to ctrl-a a (toggle between "tabs")?
<kirkland> tech2: besides f3/f4 right and left?
<tech2> kirkland: yeah, I used to be able to flip between two terminals separated by more than 1 number difference
<Earthcore> skltfl: is there a program that shows locks on the keyboard?
<overclucker> sun_devil: 'man ln' should give you more detailed info on how to use the command
<xubuntu5> hmmm
<xubuntu5> that shows locks?
<Earthcore> xubuntu5
<Earthcore> xubuntu5: keyboard locks
<sun_devil> I think I have to be in cd /etc/skel to do the link the, I will go over my history thanks
<MK`> Earthcore: what do you mean exactly? which keys act as lock keys?
<Earthcore> xubuntu5: somebody is giving me a hard time using my keyboards backlight feature
<PureEvil> Anyone ever install Neostats on Ubuntu 11.10
<sun_devil> I have it in a VMware  and did not want to start it up right now, but thanks
<PureEvil> Iam having a hell of a time lol
<xubuntu5> wish i had a keyboard backlight sometimes rather than really old keyboard
<tech2> kirkland: for example, I have 8 terms open in one byobu session now, if term 0 and term 5 have data I'm dealing with then with the ctrl-a escape I could hit ctrl-a a to flip between the last two terms I was in which is damned useful.
<kirkland> tech2: ctrl-a a goes to the beginning of the line for me
<PureEvil> If someone can take a Look: http://pastebin.com/hszQ5Mzg
<Earthcore> MK`: Scroll lock just doesn't work but it worked some time this morning.
<PureEvil> maybe tell me what I need to get
<PureEvil> I got libperl-drv and gcc
<PureEvil> I got libperl-dev and gcc
<PureEvil> and didnt help
<cfhowlett> PureEvil: no sprechen zie deutsch
<tech2> kirkland: because you have it set to use f-keys rather than ctrl-a escape, byobu-ctrl-a allows you to choose between the two mechanisms
<MK`> aside from running xmodmap -pm, I do not know how to check
<MK`> that will tell you what modifier keys are assigned to what keycodes
<tech2> kirkland: sorry, ctrl-a ctrl-a
<Jak2000> bastidrazor NAGIOS
<Earthcore> MK`: and settings in my liv esession are constantly changing even thou I do not change anything
<Ben64> PureEvil: why is it in german?
<kirkland> tech2: okay, ctrl-a ctrl-a is working perfectly as you say for me
<kirkland> tech2: byobu -v ?
<PureEvil> helping a guy from another country lol
<_Marcus> In aptitude, how do I download a package?
<PureEvil> and its all in that laungauge, doesnt make it easy for me either lol
<xubuntu5> sudo aptitude -install padre
<_Marcus> xubuntu5: I meant in the command line menu, how do I isntall it when I am over it
<_Marcus> Selected
<Earthcore> MK`: tnx a lot
<xubuntu5> over it?
<tech2> kirkland: right, so I guess I use f-12 ctrl-a for it in f-key mode?  I'm sure I'll work it out, was just wondering if I'd missed something obvious. Would be nice for example if I could just hit f-12 f-12 in the same way
<Ben64> PureEvil: should probably get support from neostats
<PureEvil> there is none that I know of
<PureEvil> I dont normally have these issues, Iam just really at a loss this time
<PureEvil> lol
<PureEvil> cant seem to figure out what Iam missing
<Ben64> PureEvil: looks like it hasn't been updated in 4 years
<kirkland> tech2: oh, so you want ctrl-a to work in emacs mode
<freerout1> Can anyone please tell me how to manually set my screen brightness? The brightness value increments that can be changed with the key combo on my laptop are too big. Also, almost every guide I read had told me to check /proc/acpi/video, but that folder does not exist. Example - http://www.ubuntuka.com/ubuntu-command-line-tricks-set-1/
<PureEvil> no but I have neostats running on several other servers
<zxcasd> hi all, im trying to access my ubuntu machine remotely with a GUI interface.
<Earthcore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/842379/ anybody got the same?
<PureEvil> I can even get it to install on my own
<PureEvil> jsut not on his for some reason
<zxcasd> As I understand there are a number of ways: XDMCP, X tunneled over SSH, RDP, VNC, NX ...
<kirkland> tech2: if you're running byobu v 5.9, there's a bug related to this;  should be fixed in byobu 5.10 now
<muelli> freerout1: check xbacklight
<zxcasd>  How do they compare and which is the fastest over slow connections yet still secur
<muelli> ubottu: !xbacklight | freerout1
<Ben64> zxcasd: probably NZ
<Ben64> NX*
<tech2> kirkland: it's like they're reading my mind. Thanks, didn't even consider this a bug. Think it'll make it to Oneiric?
<zxcasd> what does it require to access from a windows machine
<zxcasd> do I need an X server?
<Ben64> NX client
<freerout1> ploop: tried restarting gdm? that will close all of your open graphical windows and restard the gnome environment
<kirkland> tech2: no, sorry;  but I maintain a ppa for byobu for all supported ubuntu releases;  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:byobu/ppa
<zxcasd> any NX client recommended (free preferably)?
<tech2> kirkland: what I want is f-12 f-12 to flip buffers like ctrl-a ctrl-a does tbh. But beggars can't be choosers. Guess I'll just move back to ctrl-a escapes.
<kirkland> tech2: I don't think that's going to be possible, but I'll take a look
<zxcasd> Ben64:  any NX client recommended (free preferably)?
<tech2> thanks
<Ben64> zxcasd: google is your friend
<freerout1> muelli: thanks, I just installed xbacklight, but unfortunately it's telling me that "No outputs have backlight property"
<muelli> freerout1: :( Then you're doomed I guess.
<zxcasd> Ben64: is it like VNC, do I have to be logged in to mirror the display?
<naryfa> what is byobu for?
<savage2005> I formatted my hard drive getting rid of 2 windows installs and installed a new windows now my boot loader shows 3 win 7 and ubuntu how do i get rid of the other 2 win 7?
<tech2> naryfa: multiplexing a terminal, like screen on steroids.
<Earthcore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/842379/ anybody got the same keysetting?
<naryfa> tech2: sounds cool
<tech2> naryfa: yep :)
<cfhowlett> savage2005: those show up in grub?
<freerout1> muelli: Well then I guess it finally became time to throw my laptop out of the window
<danileigh79> savage2005: How many partitions in gparted?
<muelli> freerout1: well, better complain to your graphics driver vendor to give you a proper driver
<savage2005> cfhowlett: when i boot the comp i can select between these OS's only 2 are real
<_Marcus> WHY WONT THE UBUNTU MINIMAL INSTALLATION WORK?! Honestly! Does it just hate virtual machines?
<tech2> _Marcus: many things hate VMs :(
<_Marcus> tech2: Yeah well it needs to not hate them
<mustafaerhann> well about my experiences. virtual machines socks on linuxes.
<log> !caps | _Marcus
<ubottu> _Marcus: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<freerout1> muelli: I thought nVidia provided best graphic drivers for Linux? I got GTX 260m
<tech2> _Marcus: tell that to compiz in precise...
<_Marcus> log: Sorry
<savage2005> danileigh79: what is gparted
<log> _Marcus: No worries.
<danileigh79> savage2005: partition editor in ubuntu
<Ben64> freerout1: graphic driver doesn't control backlight
<_Marcus> log: do you know how to get it working in a virtual machine?
<savage2005> danileigh79: where do i find it?
<_Marcus> log: It installs, but the operating system doesn't load bash
<Ben64> _Marcus: have you tried the alternate installer
<xubuntu5> use ssh don't neex X
<muelli> freerout1: well. I don't know about your card, but AFAIK is nvidia the worst wrt drivers. There is linuxhcl.com which kinda tries to list compatible hardware.
<whoever> is opera avilable for ubuntu i am not finding it
<xubuntu5> need*
<log> _Marcus: Not sure, sorry. :/
<_Marcus> Ben64: Yes, and it doesn't give me the ubuntu minimal installation
<puff_> new kernel image?
<Ben64> _Marcus: you can remove packages later
<log> !opera | whoever
<ubottu> whoever: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<_Marcus> Ben64: I don't want to remove packages, I just want this to work
<Ben64> _Marcus: then install from alternate cd
<savage2005> danileigh79: *wasnt installed* installing now
<puff_> this(_?_)[ ???
<_Marcus> Ben64: All that is really wrong is that it wont load tty.
<danileigh79> savage2005: I was just about to tell you, lol installs 11.04 and earlier and do dl it
<puff_> it not defined
<Ben64> _Marcus: what do you mean
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: currently running a mini iso install...
<_Marcus> Ben64: It starts up, loads Ubuntu, but not terminal.
<overclucker> _Marcus: do you have and ttys in /etc/init ?
<danileigh79> savage2005: sorry took so lng, am finishing up dinner for my family lol
<puff_> need more info I came in late do not know what it6 refers to
<puff_> *it
<_Marcus> overclucker: I can't get to them, as I can't use anything
<Ben64> _Marcus: how does ubuntu load if it doesn't load
<_Marcus> I'll load the Rescue mode command line
<Ben64> _Marcus: you're not making any sense
<_Marcus> Ben64: The operating system loads. The terminal doesn't. I can't type anything
<puff_> umm when you boot is your screen purple?
<savage2005> danileigh79: no worries, i cannot seem to mount a partition i previously had access to, gparted also has a ! on this partition
<overclucker> _Marcus: can you boot off a cd and configure it from there?
<puff_> I find a clean install usually fixes any odd quirks
<puff_> but you do know there is a new kernel image
<_Marcus> overclucker: Hold on, I'll boot to the installation and get to the Rescue Mode command line
<savage2005> danileigh79: now i cant remember what is all on each of these partitions... im going to have to figure that part out first
<xubuntu5> how do i access my x1 ctrl alt F7?
<puff_> manually
<lion42> savage2005, the directions on gparted's manual say to try using http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk to recover a lost partition. Maybe that may help you figure out the problem and resolve it?
<xubuntu5> and remotely?
<puff_> !remote
<puff_> thanx ubotto
<xubuntu5> how do i access my x8 don't have a ctrl alt 14
<sevard> How do I start samba?  My lenny/sid has no /etc/init.d/samba
<savage2005> lion42, this looks like a nice tool, not sure yet if i need it but thanks for the tip
<Hilikus> where are the session files (especifically, tabs open) on firefox??
<Earthcore> hi can somebody with a german keyboard please post his xmodmap -pk scroll lock value mine is 0xff14 (Scroll_Lock).
<Earthcore> General question: Is anybody having trouble using SCROLL LOCK on Ubuntu?
<log> I've never used that key for anything...
<Earthcore> Would you be so kind to try it for me and tell me what happens?
<Canadian1296> Earthcore: I was under the impression it was for Windows only. Correct e if I'm wrong, but I don't thing it does anything in Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> Earthcore: see http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/getting-scroll-lock-to-work-in-ubuntu-9-10-a-778275/
<Earthcore> Canadian1296: it is supposed to light my keyboard and it did just this morning.
<Earthcore> cfhowlett: lifesaver :)
<cfhowlett> Earthcore: have fun/be safe
<Freedom_> can someone help me use grub customizer to dual boot from 2 hard drives please?
<Canadian1296> Earthcore: That's keyboard dependant. It has nothing to do with the OS of the computer.
<bascotie> I setup an Ubuntu Desktop 11.10 Samba/FTP server. I can connect through ftp and share through samba fine but only when putting files ON the server, not pulling them off. I've tried port forwarding, playing with permissions,etc, but I still seem to get a permissions error. I am trying to connect from my Windows 7 machine to the Ubuntu Server.
<cfhowlett> bascotie: if no answer here, ask @ #ubuntu-server ?
<bascotie> thanks!
<Earthcore> Canadian1296: It might because it is wired to scroll lock. A decision I have to deal with.
<Earthcore> Canadian1296: *it certainly is
<Freedom_> does anyone know how to use Grub Customizer?
<Earthcore> Canadian1296: because ubuntu locks scroll lock during late startup
<werdnativ> On lucid, I just installed php 5.3.8 from nginx ppa. Now I'm getting errors with loading the mysql.so and sqlite.so. I installed lucid packages for php5-mysql and php5-sqlite but they are 5.3.2, are there any newer ones?
#ubuntu 2012-02-15
<Canadian1296> Earthcore: I'm not sure what you're asking...
<puff_> new kernel is noticeably more robust with a perky response time
<tech2> werdnativ: not until precise at a guess. Backports to PHP for lucid will be security fixes and cherry-picks, unless you use a ppa
<werdnativ> curiously, dpkg -L php5-mysql shows an ini file for loading mysql.so extension, but there is no mysql.so library.
<werdnativ> the problem is I'm missing the mysql.so and sqlite.so libs...
<Freedom_> anyone able to help me configure grub? im already in over my head lol
<tech2> Freedom_: why are you trying to configure grub?
<Freedom_> to boot from 2 hard drives
<Freedom_> i have got as far as installing grub customizer
<_Marcus> Can someone help? I need to have tty start when the operating system loads. What do I do? I am in Rescue Mode and am on the command line in there.
<cfhowlett> Freedom_: there's probably a hardware workaround...Install one OS per HDD.  On boot, hit the f## key to bring up the temporary boot options.  Specify and fly.
<kenalex> hello
<_Marcus> hi
<cfhowlett> kenalex: greetings
<Stanley00> _Marcus: what you mean by start tty? I think it will start automatically. And what is rescue mode? grub?
<Freedom_> f## key?
<kenalex> is ubuntu 10.04 best for development or should i go with 11.10 ?
<mustafaerhann> f11 f9 or any F key that opens boot up menu when booting machine
<Freedom_> okeydoke
<mustafaerhann> for my asus board the key is F11
<_Marcus> Stanley00: I booted the installation CD and went into Rescue Mode. It's not GRUB command line, it's bash. And I am at the root folder(/dev/sda1)
<mustafaerhann> ok.
<Stanley00> kenalex: there is bot best, and both of them are good too :D
<Freedom_> thanks
<_Marcus> Stanley00: Which is /
<yvj> is there any ubuntu that is dedicated for biological applications apart from biolinux
<cfhowlett> kenalex: I'd suggest LTS -but I'm not a dev.  Perhaps you want to ask @ #ubuntu-devel ?
<_Marcus> Well, I'm really in sh
<_Marcus> Now I'm in bash
<_Marcus> So how do I edit what loads at startup(not when I log in, when the operating system starts up)
<Stanley00> _Marcus: are you want to custom grub?
<Stanley00> *customize*
<_Marcus> Stanley00: No, I want to load tty by default. When I start up Ubuntu there is no command line to type in.
<tech2> kenalex: depends what you mean by dev? What are you going to be doing?
<overclucker> _Marcus: are there any ttyN.conf in /etc/init ?
<Stanley00> _Marcus: oh, I see, you can boot up your Ubuntu normally, then edit a line in /etc/default/grub,
<perfekt> I'm doing fsck -c, and it's been on the checking bad sectors part for 2 hours, stuck at 1.8%. Is my hard drive kaput?
<tech2> ouch
<_Marcus> overclucker: tty1.init to tty6.init
<_Marcus> overclucker: No
<_Marcus> overclucker: I maent
<_Marcus> overclucker: meant*
<tech2> perfekt: how big a drive?
<_Marcus> overclucker: tty1.conf to tty6.conf
<mustafaerhann> bb
<cfhowlett> perfekt: www.newegg.com ... just in case.
<perfekt> 300gb, running from a livedisc
<Stanley00> _Marcus: change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="..." to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text", then run sudo update-grub
<_Marcus> Stanley00: What file?
<Stanley00> _Marcus: /etc/default/grub. I told you already
<perfekt> So is my hard drive trash?
<cfhowlett> perfekt: System>Administration>Disk Utility --- Disk is [  ]
<cfhowlett> fill in the blank
<_Marcus> YES! It worked!
<_Marcus> Thank you Stanley00, overclucker, and everyone who helped :D
<perfekt> running 9.04, see no disc utility :(
<Stanley00> _Marcus: you are welcome ;)
<cfhowlett> perfekt: aldo it's time to upgrade...your OS has reached End Of Life
<RaJaB> Hey guys
<_Marcus> Hi
<RaJaB> Hey Marcus
<RaJaB> dude i got valentine issues
<cfhowlett> RaJaB: this is an ubuntu support channel...
<perfekt> i know I need to upgrade, doing a fresh install from winblows on old comp, and 11.10 has that graphics card issue
<RaJaB> lol
<cfhowlett> perfekt: might be time...
<perfekt> I am going to upgrade to 11.10 once I actually get ubuntu on the disc, just can't install from 11.10, so I'm doing an older install and upgrading from there.
<Anthony_> hey i finally go grub to run on my dell any one ther that helped me before
<Ben64> perfekt: why can't you install 11.10
<perfekt> 11.10 has some issue with old graphics cards, grub doesn't start
<perfekt> just blinking cursor
<Ben64> perfekt: try alternate cd then
<perfekt> doing so
<Anthony_> what do i do at grub> propmt
<cfhowlett> Anthony_: see section 13  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<_Marcus> Now how do I get Ubuntu to see the vbox guest additions iso?
<_Marcus> It doesn't see it by default
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: see the Vbox help menu - "guest additions" for the howto
<levitsky> Hi guiiiez
<_Marcus> Hi levitsky
<levitsky> any one knows why Anonops irc won't work ? :(
<Ben64> levitsky: this is ubuntu support, not random irc server support
<levitsky> Oh anonops has changed irc server
<levitsky> irc.ly got noticed by fbi or so
<levitsky> is the i2c shit available for ubuntu?
<Hilikus> is there a file where firefox's session tabs are stored?
<hiexpo> Hilikus, yah history
<_Marcus> The iso that is mounted in Virtual Box isn't showing up in /media/, what is wrong?
<Rurd2di> levitsky: WHERE HAVE THEY MOVED TOO?
<Rurd2di> oops caps
<Hilikus> hiexpo: weird name since it is not the history i want, but what's the file? where is it?
<levitsky> Rurd2di: http://webchat.power2all.com/
<hiexpo> Hilikus, whatyou want the recentlyclosed tabs is that what you are saying ?
<levitsky> Rurd2di channel #anonops
<hiexpo> Hilikus, oh i read wrong what you want maybe look in ./mozilla folder
<Hilikus> hiexpo: no, the list of tabs open. when i restart firefox my old tabs are always there so there must be a file that says which tabs are open. i don't want the history
<Hilikus> firefox crashed and i lost all my open tabs
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: What's happening?
<Hilikus> so i want to recover my session tabs from my backup
<Hilikus> but i don;t know where they're stored
<_Marcus> Canadian1296: I put in the iso in Virtual Box and Ubuntu isn't detecting it
<_Marcus> Canadian1296: It's in the "disk drive" emulated by Virtual Box
<hiexpo> Hilikus, you have rem history enabled with firefox ?
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: did you install dkms?
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: no
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: What host are you running it on, and what iso did you attempt to use?
<xubuntu5> how can i run $DISPLAY for one command and have it go to the display i want?
<xubuntu5> or set it
<Hilikus> hiexpo: yes, but again it is not the historyu i want! i don't want the pages that i was looking before, i want the pages that were OPEN
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: how do I say this gently...please read the manual.  DETAILED instructions are provided in VirtubalBox Help menu for installing guest additions.
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: It said it was installed
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: thought you said no...
<Nick> hello
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: sometimes I've had to Ubuntu eject and VirtualBox Machine eject the ubuntu iso or the guest additions iso wouldn't read
<hiexpo> Hilikus, if you have history disabled it will not rem them but if you tick the history and look it will show you the most recently closed tabs inwhich will be the ones that were open when you crashed
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: It is the guest additions iso
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: the guest iso does show up on the virtual buntu?
<dagerik> If I have 600k pdf files of size 10kb each. Is it feasible to grep through all the text inside the pdf's?
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: No, it's not showing up in Ubuntu.
<dagerik> And is it possible? How?
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: Are you using a gui or cli only install of ubuntu? And did you mount the cd in ubutu?
<_Marcus> Canadian1296: cli
<_Marcus> Canadian1296: I didn't mount it in Ubuntu. How do I do that?
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: Then you have to mount it. You use the command "sudo mount /dev/<disk> /mnt" So the cd rom is in /dev, and you have to find out what it's called. If it was 123, you'd use "sudo mount /dev/123 /mnt"
<zacarias> When trying to run gnome-tweak-tool, it crashes and I have this terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/842455/   Any idea?
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: Okay, type "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt" It will tell you it mounted read-only. Change to /mnt (cd /mnt) and run the install script
<_Marcus> Canadian1296: Thank you!
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: No problem :)
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: If you run into any problems installing it, let me know :)
<zacarias> if I try to run gnome-tweak-tool I have this terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/842455/    Any help?
<shellcode84_> .
<cfhowlett> zacarias: this is from a ppa - might want to consider asking the maintenance team
<zacarias> cfhowlett: ok, thanks
<cfhowlett> zacarias: good luck/be safe
<bigtom21485> how do i make unity look like a mac?
<bigtom21485> ubuntu 11.10 x64
<bunyon> http://pastebin.com/sQyB1xRF
<bunyon> can anyone help me or direct me to a chatroom that deals with financial accounting
<cfhowlett> bigtom21485: way too many tutorials available to list here.  Choose one and take your chances
<Ben64> bunyon: we're here to help with ubuntu problems, not do your homework
<dark|angel> how do I get rid of Suhosin in Ubuntu 11.10? it's not only the module, the php core seems to be patched with it as well...
<bigtom21485> cfhowlett: any word on what 12.04 will be like?
<c_smith> is there a command to check free PCI slots in a desktop?
<bigtom21485> cfhowlett: it seems like 11.10 is a little heavier and slower than 10.10 was
<bigtom21485> cfhowlett: what do you think?
<cfhowlett> bigtom21485: I'm not a developer, but you can try the alpha out in virtualbox and find support @ #ubuntu+1
<Muska> I am trying to do an install of ubuntu 11.10 on a server that uses ata_piix for it's sata modules but I am not seeing ata_piix as an option nor is it autodetecting.  Can anyone help me with this/
<bigtom21485> cfhowlett: that's a great idea.  thanks for the advice :-)
<cfhowlett> bigtom21485: have fun/be safe
<dark|angel> how do I get rid of Suhosin in Ubuntu 11.10? it's not only the module, the php core seems to be patched with it as well...
<cfhowlett> dark|angel: dated info but see anyway  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1074579
<ericus> Is ubuntu 12.04 released as stable?
<shellcode84> trying to log into android-dev but kept saying,"cant send to channel
<Ben64> !precise | ericus
<ubottu> ericus: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> ericus: 12.04 is still only in alpha
<shellcode84> so i trying to register but it keep saying i have to many accounts
<cfhowlett> *ubottu is back!*
<cfhowlett> shellcode84: register what where?
<shellcode84> #android-dev
<_Marcus> shellcode84: Then log in with one of your accounts
<cfhowlett> shellcode84: ...?  ok.
<shellcode84> iam useing this one
<shellcode84> but saying not log in and i cant talk on it
<ubuntos> so what about the power regression on ubutnu 11.10 is it fixed on 12.04 ?
<_Marcus> How do I change the size of my screen when it's a terminal? I installed VirtualBox Guest Additions already
<_Marcus> shellcode84
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: try ctrl-f
<Hilikus> how can i rename all files "number text" to "number-text" ? basically replace the fist space for a -
<cola_ftw_> ahhh why netflix, why no linux support??????
<_Marcus> Type /msg nickserv identify yourpasswordherebutreplaceitwiththerealpasswordnotthislongpassword
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: It still made it in the center. Hold on
<ubuntos> so what about the power regression on ubutnu 11.10 is it fixed on 12.04 ?
<cfhowlett> !precise|ubuntos
<ubottu> ubuntos: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<vlyalcin> hii to all, how can i add to first 3 page "i,ii,iii" and other with numbers in LibreOffice?
<dark|angel> I don't understand why Suhosin is forced on us, it's crap
<ubuntos> the problem with intel graphics driver
<ubuntos> the problem with intel graphics driver|cfhowlett
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: http://i.imgur.com/RQeNp.png I want it to fill the whole thing without having large text(I want the resolution to be larger)
<shellcode84> what if u forgot your password
<cfhowlett> ubuntos: i'm not a developer...
<dark|angel> cfhowlett oh well, thanks
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: boot into the desktop and it should reset...
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: What?
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: I don't use GUI
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: *blush* sorry.
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: drag and resize from a corner of the virtual screen to resize...
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: What?
<ubuntos> cfhowlett : what about "pcie_aspm=force" do you have any idea if it is fixed in 12.04 ?
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: What if I'm maximized, like the picture
<cola_ftw_> ive tried them all including gentoo and arch and i always come back to ubuntu <3
<Edgan> ubuntos: That got fixed in kernel 3.2.5. Not sure if it is in precise yet.
<OerHeks> shellcode84, join #Freenode for lost passwords or reset
<cfhowlett> ubuntos: no idea - ask @ ubuntu+1
<Edgan> Does anyone know how to change the default desktop environment on Oneiric for all users when using gdm?  I have instructions for lightdm, but I am using gdm.
<theunholy> I setup vftpd in ubuntu.  I edited the config.  Allowed anonymous to create folders, upload files.  But I can't.  using Filezilla and tried AndroidFTP on my phone...Connect and everything but can't make folder or upload files.
<ubuntos> Edgan: and what about i915 kernel module ?
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: I tested it on my vbox and it will resize to a larger screen and resolution...with DE.  will try text mode...
<Canadian1296> theunholy: Any chance you have a firewall blocking incoming connections.
<Edgan> ubuntos: no idea on i915. I was just talking about pcie_aspm=
<Canadian1296> ?
<theunholy> I am connected to the FTP...
<theunholy> and I have checked port 21 is forwarded.
<Canadian1296> theunholy: Then I'm not sure… Sorry  :(
<theunholy> AND I tried doing it local through filezilla on windows 7 @ 192.168.***
<Edgan> ubuntos: Looks like the Precise has already been rebased to 3.2.6, which just came out.
<OerHeks> theunholy, i thought standard ftp = port 22 ?
<theunholy> pastebin.com/7wzUGQb0
<ubuntos> is i915.i915_enable_rc6 still disabled on 12.04 ?
<theunholy> No
<Canadian1296> OerHeks: 22 is ssh
<OerHeks> ubuntos, joint #Ubuntu+1 for precise questions & support, it is the official channel
<theunholy> Yep 0erHeks
<theunholy> Anyone want to try and help me diagnose?  FTP...i can pastebin my conf
<cfhowlett> _Marcus: I can't replicate your issue.  Sorry.  Ask the channel again...
<Gunz4MiPPle> Im using 10.10, Chrome Dev, and flash is crash all the time now
<ubuntos> OerHeks: thx I'm just new to this irc thing :p
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: Okay, thanks though
<theunholy> http://pastebin.com/nu1sHfTU here is my conf for vstpd...clearly anonymous has the authority to create folders and upload files but it doesn't work.
<cfhowlett> Gunz4MiPPle: dev = development...
<Gunz4MiPPle> it never happened before, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Gunz4MiPPle: perhaps try stable chrome?
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: I have the same problem (virtualbox window small for cli ubuntu, no way to enlarge) and I almost have a solution :) Hang on a couple minutes.
<theunholy> No one uses vftpd?
<jZed> when I try to use a printer that has worked fine before in 11.10, I get messages about "Shared printer" but cups is setup correctly to share, any help?
<mikeh> Is there a quick and easy package that offers ping monitoring at a decent resolution?
<mikeh> with pretty graphs and such
<N3ffa> theunholy: Sorry, I haven't used unsecure Ftp servers in a hot minute.
<theunholy> unsecure?
<ariel__> can anybody tell me if the dimming problem was fixed in ubuntu 11.10
<N3ffa> vftpd.. is that a secure ftp server? I use SSH over sftp.
<theunholy> And?
<theunholy> http://pastebin.com/nu1sHfTU
<theunholy> You can ssh with vftpd...
<OerHeks> theunholy, how about line 57 # Make sure PORT transfer connections originate from port 20 (ftp-data). line 58  connect_from_port_20=YES ?
<N3ffa> oops, my bad.. just looked it up.
<theunholy> Yeah, whats your tho?
<N3ffa> Im a little late to the question. what is the prob? I cant scroll up that far. :/
<theunholy> I just thought vftpd was the one ubuntu server used
<OerHeks> dunno, sounds like use port 20 ?
<theunholy> http://pastebin.com/nu1sHfTU here is my conf for vstpd...clearly anonymous has the authority to create folders and upload files but it doesn't work.
<N3ffa> are you getting an error after you login?
<OerHeks> N3ffa, no, he can make a folder and cd to it ..
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: Got it :)
<theunholy> so forward port 20 also?
<OerHeks> N3ffa, but with the start of filetransfer, bang, he is disconnected
<PastorBones> tsky
<_Marcus> Canadian1296: What is it?
<Canadian1296> Ill pastebin it. One sec
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: Actually I wont. Ill just type it (not too long)
<N3ffa> ok, that's an odd one.. I will have to think a bit.
<_Marcus> k
<PastorBones> Can someone help me get Ubuntu onto a PPC G5? I've tried everything but can't get it to boot to the cd, just boots into osX
<cfhowlett> Canadian1296: also interested
<N3ffa> theunholy: what does your vftp.log say.. Any errors in there?
<N3ffa> vftpd.log.. sorry
<theunholy> How do I check that bud?
<theunholy> /etc/vftpd/vftpd.log?
<N3ffa> vsftpd.log... again..sorry. lol
<log> aarrgh
<N3ffa> usually, thats where they are
<wolfric> i'm trying to compile hal from source. i did apt-get source hal, did ./configure but i'm getting stuck at configure: error: PolicyKit not explicitly disabled and no PolicyKit found. I've installed policykit-1 and pretty much every package you find if you do apt-cache search polkit and it still comes up. any ideas?
<N3ffa> actually, check /var/log/vsftpd.log
<N3ffa> thats what your config file is set to.
<wolfric> http://pastebin.com/Gt4JAKHd i've got a copy here
<theunholy> ok
<theunholy> it just has dates and files i attempted to upload
<N3ffa> ok
<Canadian1296> _Marcus cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/842492/ I'm working on making it perminent. Ill let you know as soon as I do.
<theunholy> Doesn't show any king of errors i dont think
<theunholy> Tue Feb 14 20:26:40 2012 1 192.168.1.147 0 /IMG_1549.JPG b _ i a anon@localhost ftp 0 * i
<N3ffa> try setting the transfer port to something else than your connecting port.
<theunholy> i think thats what it means
<theunholy> port 20 is data for ftp
<theunholy> port 21 is the connection
<theunholy> 22 is ssh
<theunholy> both 20,21 and 22 are open on my Buffalo
<N3ffa> well, considering you can connect and your doing within your LAN. I don't think your router is the problem.
<theunholy> I agree
<N3ffa> What ver of Ubuntu are you using/
<theunholy> Ubuntu server 11.10 or whatever with ubundu desktop gui
<theunholy> inside vmware on windows 7
<N3ffa> ok, that should cause any problems.. the only thing I can think of causing a problem is possibly Windows Firewall.
<levitsky> Will ACTA sue me if i got ASCII pr0n on my iGod Tablet?
<levitsky> ohh
<levitsky> wrong
<levitsky> lol
<theunholy> Windows firewall is dead and gone
<theunholy> plus i tried from my phone too.
<N3ffa> ok.
<N3ffa> no firewall running on Ubuntu?
<theunholy> Do i have to chmod any folders?
<theunholy> I can access everything else dude...
<N3ffa> that gives me an idea
<theunholy> i can ssh, vnc, ftp, web...
<N3ffa> Is anonymous or anon an actual user setup on your server? If so, then you should have to Chmod a folder you create as that user.
<N3ffa> should not have to that is.
<theunholy> No I never created a user account
<theunholy> I thought it was in the config if you WANTED to you could dedicate a user to the ftp, but if not it just stored it on the current user
<ariel__> does anybody know if ubuntu 11.10 corrected the dimming problem im experiencing
<N3ffa> Sorry, I don't know enough about using anon for ftp. I have always created users on my box with very strict permissions for secure ftp and ssh.
<N3ffa> anyone else have any insight?
<theunholy> # if your users expect that (022 is used by most other ftpd's)
<theunholy> local_umask=022 someone said uncomment this
<PastorBones> I just wish I could get rid of this crappy mac OS and put Ubuntu on this G5, but for the life of me can't figure out how to boot to CD!!!!
<theunholy> This is a anonymous for uploading public like for phones etc
<N3ffa> Pastorbbones.. hold down C when the mac boots
<PastorBones> tried, didn't work
<PastorBones> also the disc doesn't show in the list under startup disk utility thing
<PastorBones> I burned the mini.iso, downloading the alt CD now to try it
<N3ffa> Ummm.. I think I had to use the alt iso on my old G5 but that was a few years ago.
<PastorBones> I'm using a wireless USB PC keyboard...could that be the problem?
<od3n> anyone know how I would go about updating a system with out connectivity?
<N3ffa> yes, it is
<PastorBones> ugh...what about a wired USB PC keyboard?
<N3ffa> That should work fine.
<PastorBones> k, I'll try that...thx
<N3ffa> Wireless keyboards "CAN" work but they usually don't.
<N3ffa> for POST keyboard presses.
<PastorBones> wouldn't the CD show up in startup disc either way though? only my hard drive is listed there
<PastorBones> sorry, I don't know anything about MACs, despise them actually lol
<theunholy> this is pissing me off
<N3ffa> no, because Mac OS doesn't recognize the filesystem.
<N3ffa> I'm on one right now LOL.
<OerHeks> PastorBones,  did you download the intel or PPC iso ?
<N3ffa> PPC
<Wabs> .
<N3ffa> G5 is PPC
<OerHeks> oke, just to be sure
<sgo11> hi, I have gnome3 gnome-shell installed in my ubuntu 11.10. is that possible to remove unity completely? I don't like it at all. don't want to have it in my disk. thanks a lot.
<theunholy> ANYONE? Anonymous ftp with vsftpd...can't upload files or create folder...even tho I edited it in config...am i missing something?
<ariel__> does anybody have the same dimming issue i have
<SmartTowel> I am using Ubuntu 11.10 and I'm having the suspend/hibernate issue where it doens't come back from suspend mode.  Any solution for this?
<PastorBones> I only accepted this free G5 when I heard you could install *nix on it
<SmartTowel> @ariel, what is ur dimming issue?
<N3ffa> you should be able to. I would youtube a howto. There are a ton of howto videos on Linux on a G5
<myrkraverk> Hello.  When I install [kx]Ubuntu, can I tell it to leave my MBR alone?
<OerHeks> PastorBones, all i know is the mactel pages > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#How_do_I_get_a_Mac_to_boot_from_CD.3F
<ariel__> i checked the dimming and it doesnt work after more than five minutes it would dim
<SmartTowel> Ubuntu doesn't return from sleep mode on my laptop.  Anyone else have this issue?
<SmartTowel> I am using Ubuntu 11.10 and I'm having the suspend/hibernate issue where it doens't come back from suspend mode.  Any solution for this?
<almoxarife> SmartTowel: on a dell?
<SmartTowel> almoxarife: on a sony vio
<SmartTowel> everything else is working perfect, this is the last thing and then i can be free from......cough, Windows.
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: I figured out how to make it perminent. And i think cfhowlett left so if you're there say something :P
<theunholy> ANYONE? Anonymous ftp with vsftpd...can't upload files or create folder...even tho I edited it in config...am i missing something?
<_Marcus> Canadian1296: Yeah, I did a whois and he's gone.
<_Marcus> Canadian1296: So, how do you do it :D
<damo22> PastorBones, hold option while it boots
<Canadian1296> Okay, well that's too bad. I'll tell him later. Hang on I'll pastebin it.
<SmartTowel> almoxarife: did u have a solution for Dell/
<SmartTowel> ?
<N3ffa> theunholy: Did you restart the vftp server after making the config changes?
<theunholy> yes sire
<N3ffa> Well, Im stumped. I will look around.. brb
<almoxarife> SmartTowel: no, never have, still a mystery
<joshritger> is there an app for changing gtk theme colors?
<N3ffa> theunholy: http://www.wikihow.com/Setup-vsftpd-FTP-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<N3ffa> that might help.. maybe?
<ariel__> does anybody know where dconf-tools is located
<almoxarife> SmartTowel: the suspend/restore process creates a log, have a look
<N3ffa> type "whereis dconf-tools"
<N3ffa> or "su whereis dconf-tools"
<theunholy> ok if your saying i need to create a user account for this to work then thats it..
<theunholy> cause i did not
<N3ffa> it seems like you do.
<theunholy> Can ANYONE else verify this with vsftpd?
<OerHeks> theunholy, ah point 10, port set to 20 no
<OerHeks> read it, it is all there
<theunholy> what?
<OerHeks> theunholy, see the url from N3ffa
<N3ffa> lol
<N3ffa> yeah, its pretty clear in that howto
<Muska> where does ubuntu retrieve it's sata drivers from after it loads the initrd image?  I'm not seeing any in this image that I extracted
<OerHeks> theunholy, or leave it, and connect to port 20
<ruben23> hi guys
<ruben23> whats the channel of ubuntu server
<theunholy> 20 is correct
<OerHeks> ruben23, try #Ubuntu-server
<theunholy> for the data side
<myrkraverk> Reasking: I want Ubuntu to leave my MBR alone - forever.  Preferably not to touch it when installing and never during updates -- which I have experienced before.  Is this possible?
<joshritger> is there an app for editing gtk theme colors?
<Edgan> In case anyone one was interested in my gdm question, the answer is, /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-set-default-session gnome-classic
<N3ffa> nice Edgan
<SmartTowel> I am using Ubuntu 11.10 and I'm having the suspend/hibernate issue where it doens't come back from suspend mode.  Anyone have a solution to fix this?
<Canadian1296> joshritger: Who needs apps when you have the command line (Isn't Linux great? :) )?
<PastorBones> why yesh Canadian1296 it is
<Canadian1296> PastorBones: Just fyi there was no sarcasm intended.
<joshritger> um, I don't like terminal that much, I know I have used an app for it before, but can't remember what it was
<N3ffa> SmartTowel: That could be a number of problems but usually related to the power management of the actual machine your using. Google your machine, laptop or motherboard with linux and power management.
<N3ffa> That will usually bring up a guide on setting up the correct pm settings.
<SmartTowel> I am using Ubuntu 11.10 and I'm having the suspend/hibernate issue where it doens't come back from suspend mode.  Anyone have a solution to fix this?
<N3ffa> SmartTowel: What kind of computer?
<SmartTowel> N3ffa: a sony vaio laptop
<N3ffa> ok, hold on a sec.
<N3ffa> what model?
<N3ffa> I will look up your motherboard settings.
<SmartTowel> pcg-61611L
<lion42> SmartTowel, are you selecting suspend, or hibernate?
<_Marcus> So Canadian1296: Did you get it?
<SmartTowel> i was trying with suspend.
<SmartTowel> actually, i was just closing the lid.
<SmartTowel> which defaults to suspend in gnome i believe
<lion42> My particular laptop, a lenovo thinkpad t420is suffers from a similar issue: it can suspend and resume just fine, and it can hibernate just fine, but it aint coming back from hibernation.
<SmartTowel> lion42: did u have to do anyting for it to work? or did it already work?
<lion42> If I slip and hit "hibernate", I need to reboot.
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: Yes I did, but I'm an idiot so I didn't back up the original config files first. I had a snapshot so I restored and re did it just to work out a couple bugs. I'll post it now
<lion42> SmartTowel, unfortunately, it does not appear to have a solution. I'd suggest trying manually suspending and manually hibernating to see if your computer can come back from either of those.
<N3ffa> try this http://thecodecentral.com/2011/01/18/fix-ubuntu-10-10-suspendhibernate-not-working-bug
<N3ffa> not sure if it will work for the new version.
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: By couple bugs, I mean it screwed up the grub boot menu. There was several repeated options and they were marked as "old installs". But now I have it working properly. Here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/842521/ :)
<megamanx1978> Can someone tell me how to add a startup script to razor qt?
<kurtcocaine> how to i change my console font to consolas
<shellcode84> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<theunholy> ol
<theunholy> how do i chmod the folder the anonymous uses?
<theunholy> i set it to /home/anonymous and i made the user anonymous
<kurtcocaine> how can i change my consol font to consolas?
<Canadian1296> !patience | kurtcocaine
<ubottu> kurtcocaine: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_willis> kurtcocaine:  theres a fontset, or setfont command that can change the console fonts. theres a systemconfig file that defines the default font also. in /etc/ somewhere i recall
<Canadian1296> theunholy: What exactly do you need to do? Set the owner, permissions, what?
<kurtcocaine> Dr_willis: thanks
<theunholy> chmod the user dir so the user can ftp?
<Dr_willis> kurtcocaine:  i recall ages ago the webupd8 or askubuntu blog site having a guide on differnt terminal/console fonts
<_Marcus> Canadian1296: Thanks :D But it's a bit big. I'll mess around with the settings, see what I can do to make it fit my screen size.
<paiooo> Hi, just upgrade my ubuntu to 12.04. Then have problem with dnsmasq, it can't resolv hostname listed in /etc/hosts if it is not listed at the top of /etc/resolv.conf
<Anthony_> that didnt help
<paiooo> if 127.0.0.1 at the top of /etc/resolv.conf, then it can't resolv external IP (e.g. google.com)
<kurtcocaine> Dr_willis: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/7-of-best-ubuntu-terminal-fixed-width.html
<kurtcocaine> thanks
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: Yeah I fixed the bug though. You got version 2 :P And that's just the size I used. I recommend editing the commands per boot (shift while booting, e) and changing the numbers till you find something you like, then rerunning the mod I sent :)
<Dr_willis> kurtcocaine:  thats not for the console  - but the terminals. http://askubuntu.com/questions/63824/can-i-change-the-linux-console-ctrlaltf1-font-to-ubuntu-mono
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: Oops, I read that wrong. I thought you said it's a big bug, not its a bit big. And like I said, mess with the numbers, then once you find a good one use the instuctions I gave you
<Dr_willis>  setfont /usr/share/consolefonts/UbuntuMono-R-8x16.psf
<Dr_willis> or whatever font psf file you want. :)
<_Marcus> Canadian1296: Okay, thanks!
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: No problem :)
<Dr_willis> kurtcocaine:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/29328/how-do-i-increase-the-text-size-of-the-text-on-a-console     also seems good.
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: It's been bugging me for a while but I never tryed fixing it. You motivated me to, so thank you!
<Canadian1296> **tired
<Canadian1296> **tried
<seyfarth> how do I set a display string on my server? (i.e. the user@hostname shown on every line in the shell)? Mine isn't anything, just the "$"
<Chucky_Luciano> hello...  using ubuntu 10.04 lucid, can someone tell me the way to add different programs to the notification area?
<Compn> i'm installing ubuntu on a laptop off a usb drive. it usees 100% disc access after clicking continue from the wireless setup tab
<Compn> any ideas ?
<Compn> spinning mouse, wont continue ...
<_Marcus> Canadian1296: What is the x24 for?
<_Marcus> Canadian1296: x16 I mean
<stuck109> what is the command to view all running applications in the terminal?
<seyfarth> stuck109: ps -e
<stuck109> ty
<coloso> sick with schizophrenia and I don't understand minute 2:15 on this youtube vid f6HGS0O9yEg Do your good deed of the day please help.
<OerHeks> coloso please don´t spam here, thanks.
<coloso> i am not spaming lol
<coloso> serious
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: I honestly have no idea. I tried using "vga=791" but it informed me it is depreciated and to use "gfxpayload=1024x768x16, 1024x768" so i found a way to get it automatically included in the grub config. I'm guessing here, but its probably the color bit depth. Like 1024 width, 768 height, 16 bit color.
<_Marcus> Ah
<Jordan_U> !ot | coloso
<ubottu> coloso: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_Marcus> I bet it to 8
<_Marcus> set*
<OerHeks> !pm | coloso
<ubottu> coloso: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Corey> coloso: Not here, plese.
<Corey> Please*
<DrNoNeck> k
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: That should be fine. You may run into issues if you install a gui, but if you're staying with cli, 8 bit is a good idea
<coloso> I have looked for a freaking channel english is my second language it is ok thank you though
<Corey> coloso: #ubuntu-offtopic may be what you're looking for.
<coloso> thank you Corey
<Corey> You're most welcome.
<shellcode84> lol
<hacker> sexo
<yakeb_> does anybody know a fix for the xorg bug that causes video out not to work on intel gma cards?
<yakeb_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/892770
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 892770 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "tv-out on s-video port is broken on ubuntu 11.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Guest95734> sex
<yakeb_> sex?
<nmap> fuck you
<co_xyz> how to make via integrated graphics work?
<N3ffa> here we go
<yakeb_> Intel GMA 965.
<Dr_willis> co_xyz:  you would need to determine the exact chipset. then i would suggest checking the forums and askubuntu.com about that exact chipset.   I recall Via - being problmeatic.
<satyanash> yay! Ubottu's Back!
 * satyanash Does a jig.. ^_^
<co_xyz> the chipset is via k8m800, running on ubuntu 11.10
<danileigh79> satyanash: Ubottu has been lacking today lol
<_Marcus> danileigh79: What do you mean?
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749564   co_xyz looks promising.
<danileigh79> _Marcus: It hasn't been responding quickly
<_Marcus> danileigh79: Ah
<co_xyz> where xorg.conf on ubuntu 11.10?
<danileigh79> Anyone got a good ftp program?
<yakeb_> Intel GMA 965.
<Dr_willis>    /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> danileigh79:  you mean ftp server or client?
<danileigh79> Dr_willis: client... I've heard about filezilla, is it any good
<Dr_willis> Its 'best' to learn to use ssh  instead of ftp these days when possible.
<Dr_willis> danileigh79:  depends on your needs. try it out and see.
<Jordan_U> co_xyz: There is no xorg.conf by default. If you create one though it will be used.
<OerHeks> co_xyz, i think you need openchrome > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<Dr_willis> !info openchrome
<ubottu> Package openchrome does not exist in oneiric
<Dr_willis> !find openchrome
<ubottu> Found: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome, xserver-xorg-video-openchrome-dbg
<Dr_willis> bbl.
<c_smith> does DMIdecode work to find the type of HDD the mainboard can handle?
<_Marcus> !info xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (source: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome): X.Org X server -- VIA display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.2.904+svn920-1 (oneiric), package size 175 kB, installed size 560 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia)
<co_xyz> ya..openchrome already installed
<co_xyz> but output of lshw -C display still display unclaimed
<OerHeks> co_xyz, see bottom of the page, maybe you need to ad that lines to your xorg.conf
<someprimetime> where is the screen config file on ubuntu?
<Headcase> Hello :)
<Headcase> Is this the right channel to ask technical questions for Ubuntu?
<Wabs> Yea
<Headcase> Great!
<Headcase> I have a problem, I hope someone can help me, I'm a Linux noob...
<Wabs> Same here Headcase but I have been watching and these guys know their stuff
<N3ffa> Headcase: Shoot your question away.
<Headcase> My laptop (Running Ubuntu 10.04) won't boot into the OS as far as I can tell, it gives me the message "No init found. Try passing init=bootarg". The LiveCD won't mount the drive either.
<N3ffa> Did anything change (config wise) or hardware wise before you go the error?
<Headcase> No, nothing changed, but the machine overheated and shut down before this happened. (It's a Toshiba Satellite, they're prone to overheating)
<N3ffa> hrm, sounds like your drive got corrupted or failed... I can't be sure but if the default init isn't booting than that's likely the problem. Especially if the LiveCD isn't mounting the drive.
<Headcase> Bugger. Is there any way to recover my data from the drive?
<diamonds> how do I pipe to the clipbaord?
<N3ffa> before ruling out a bad drive, you can try to format it again. You will lose everything but if it's just a curupted filesystem than that should work.
<N3ffa> Not if you can't mount it
<N3ffa> what error do you get when you try to mount it from livecd
<root____> ccd
<shellcode84> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8748384
<N3ffa> Headcase, follow shellcode84's link and do a fsck firs.
<N3ffa> first.
<N3ffa> I can't believe I didn't think of that. <bang head on desk>
<Headcase> No error, it just doesn't do anything. If I try to access it again ("97 GB File System") it says "unable to mount 67 GB filesystem, a DBus error, and "An operation is already pending".
<shellcode84> lmaoo
<Headcase> Thanks, I'll try the link. :)
<Headcase> (Sorry, I was typing still when it came through)
<shellcode84> we forget sometime hahah lol
<N3ffa> lol
<alket> Hi I can hear the sound on my lap top but not on headphones ? please help
<BrendaRed> the 3g internet modem on ubuntu 10.10 is awful, it keeps going down and i have to always reboot the pc to connect again -.-
<BrendaRed> any ideas?
<N3ffa> BrendaRed: What 3g modem are you using?
<BrendaRed> i'm using and 3g modem of brazil
<napalm54> Hello, I have recently installed the 12.1 AMD drivers for my 4870.  However, I notice the Unity "Dash home" window takes awhile to appear.  Any fixes?
<N3ffa> BrendaRed: Ok, before I get ahead of myself.. I have no idea what that is.. LOL
<hatop> napalm54: what version of ubuntu?
<BrendaRed> LOL
<napalm54> hatop: 11.10
<BrendaRed> works like a cellphone
<BrendaRed> but without the phone
<BrendaRed> it keeps going down, and just recconnect after i reboot
<BrendaRed> i'm pretty sure it's not the modem itself, cuz in windows it's running fine
<Anthony_> is anyone there
<BrendaRed> yes, it is! \o/
<Anthony_> can somone help me with grub
<hatop> napalm54: can you check that you have drm initialized?
<jacob__> hello, is there a way to see which gateway is used when accessing a webpage
<hatop> you could sniff the local traffic with tcpdump or wireshark
<urfr332g0> Anthony_, outline your problem and we will see eh. :)
<jacob__> actually, I added a vpn connection and it added a new route, and I don have access to the internet because I think that the metric of the new vpn route is used
<jacob__> so how can i change that so my old route will be used
<jacob__> thanks
<wolfric> which ubuntu package would Math::Random::Secure be in?
<Anthony_> 	i just installed xubuntu, did these commands https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 and now i get this now i see (initramfs)
<hatop> One way would be to remove the vpn connection
<jacob__> hatop: Yeah but I want the vpn connection, it connects me to work
<hatop> hmmm
<hatop> I don't have much experience with the vpn tools
<hatop> I just use secure hop in points for my work connections
<jacob__> hatop: thx anyway
<napalm54> Using Ubuntu 11.10, AMD drivers 12.1, and the unity "dash home" is slow to open. Anyone know of a fix?
<Canadian1296> napalm54: Probably just your hardware
<urfr332g0> !pm | Anthony_
<ubottu> Anthony_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Anthony_> that was on acciednet sorry
<urfr332g0> Anthony_, no biggie I just don't do PM's. :)
<Anthony_> ok  so what do i do
<urfr332g0> Anthony_, tell the channel your problem and we will see if anybody knows some solutions, we work as a group basically here.
<Anthony_> 	i just installed xubuntu, did these commands https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 and now i get this now i see (initramfs)
<pastorbones> ok, I've tried the mini.iso, the alt CD, a wireless usb keyboard and a wired...this G5 will not boot to a CD ugh
<Anthony_> any one have any i deas
<urfr332g0> Anthony_, this does not really help but lets get orientated. Is it just Xubuntu installed?
<Anthony_> yes
<urfr332g0> Anthony_, cool, so you had a no boot to begin with?
<Anthony_> no
<urfr332g0> Anthony_, okay what happened that had you needing to fix grub, with the original errors.
<urfr332g0> included if you can
<svrnmnd> hey im having problems syncing my Ubuntu one account, I cant get the login screen to pop up so I can sync my computer
<Anthony_> i got grub>
<Ben64> Anthony_: did you ever get to log into xubuntu desktop
<Anthony_> no
<Ben64> then you should reinstall using the alternate cd
<Anthony_> how
<urfr332g0> Anthony_, carefully read what we ask you you said the oppisite to my question.
<Ben64> Anthony_: download alternate cd, burn it, boot it, install ubuntu
<svrnmnd> can anyone tell me how to get my computer to sync with my ubuntu one? I can open the ubuntu one prefrences, but the login screen does not show up
<Anthony_> i restarted im at grub> prompt
<urfr332g0> Anthony_, did you use a usb to install?
<Anthony_> no disk
<urfr332g0> Anthony_, was it a usb thumb?
<Lexandri> Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl . Modules)
<Lexandri> help-me solutions lwp socket
<Anthony_> a cd
<urfr332g0> Anthony_, we are not communicating is it a language barrier?
<Anthony_> i installed from a cd iso i brunt
<Anthony_> do you understand
<urfr332g0> Anthony_, since it is a new install the suggestion to do it again seems like the best here.
<shellcode84> I set my pc resolution to 1920x1080 i configure it on etc/gdm/int
<Anthony_> how many times  ive done that
<shellcode84> now that i upgraded to 11.10 it went back to 1078x720
<urfr332g0> Anthony_, what is your native language?
<Anthony_> english
<shellcode84> when it ask me to upgrade it ask me to keep my settings i said yess
<urfr332g0> Anthony_, I can't help you  really maybe another can. ;)
<Anthony_> ok ty, can any one else help me
<Ben64> Anthony_: reinstall using the alternate cd
<Firebolt> I get "ASSERT: "interface->childCount() == children.count()" in file adaptor.cpp, line 200" when I try to run some Qt-based programs, any fix that isn't running them as root?
<Anthony_> where do i get that
<Ben64> ubuntu.com
<rhizmoe> how can i make it so there's only one key combo for cut/copy/paste?
<Anthony_> i tried that id dosen work
<Anthony_> any i deas
<shellcode84> I set my pc resolution to 1920x1080 i configure it on etc/gdm/int
<shellcode84>  now that i upgraded to 11.10 it went back to 1078x720
<clone1018> so I have ubuntu running awesome with my ATI Radeon 6850, but there's one problem, the main monitor, for some reason it wont let me change it to monitor #1 (in the center), it instead puts it on #3 (far left), (3 monitor setup)
<jimi_> This a fresh install, sometimes my mouse freezes, but the system still responds to keyboard input. I have to CTRL-ALT-F1 to a terminal kill X, and restart it to get the mouse to work again
<Lesterwood> <Genkigirl> i don't care about girls
<urfr332g0> Lesterwood, your on the wrong channel.
<Lesterwood> my dream is to get a masters degree in Electical engineering, get a Batchelors in Applied math, Perhaps a masters in material science while working in research development at some university
<urfr332g0> Lesterwood, you a bot?
<bazhang> Lesterwood, please take chit chat elsewhere. this is ubuntu support
<cfhowlett> Lesterwood: do you have an ubuntu support question?  IF not please see #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lesterwood> what do you think of my dream
<bazhang> Lesterwood, its offtopic
<clone1018> (one more time sorry) so I have ubuntu running awesome with my ATI Radeon 6850, but there's one problem, the main monitor, for some reason it wont let me change it to monitor #1 (in the center), it instead puts it on #3 (far left), (3 monitor setup)
<urfr332g0> clone1018, move the monitors
<clone1018> move the actual monitors?
<clone1018> I have this monitor the center monitor for a reason
<N3ffa> clone1018. Wish I could help. The only thing I can think of is either move the monitors or find the config file (usually in /etc) and do some digging.
<Anthony_> can any on hel me
<urfr332g0> clone1018, seems like the easiest solution
<N3ffa> urfr332g0: Yeah, and easy is NOT usually the best solution. LOL
<clone1018> Trust me, not the easiest solution, is there a option I'm missing on the catalyst control center or in the actual command?/
<N3ffa> especially with Linux. :)
<Lesterwood> basically, my dream is to become a intellectual and a academic, and pay my debt to society
<bazhang> Lesterwood, stop that
<N3ffa> can he be kicked by an op?
<clone1018> he's a bot
<N3ffa> k/b
<sgo11> anyone know is that possible to remove unity completely? thanks.
<bazhang> !notunity | sgo11
<ubottu> sgo11: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cfhowlett> Lesterwood: as evidenced by your continued and deliberate flouting of this channel' protocols?
<urfr332g0> N3ffa, funny it was in your response as well, groud yourself now. :)
<OerHeks> Lesterwood, do that, and start listening to bazhang
<N3ffa> sgo11: I'm not sure. I would try sudo dpkg -r unity but that's just a wild educated guess.
<urfr332g0> ground*
<jimi_> This a fresh install, sometimes my mouse freezes, but the system still responds to keyboard input. I have to CTRL-ALT-F1 to a terminal kill X, and restart it to get the mouse to work again
<cfhowlett> N3ffa: not sure that won't break some things...
<N3ffa> lol, ok
<sgo11> bazhang, I have gnome-shell running already. I just want to remove unity completely.
<bazhang> sgo11, no idea about that really
<N3ffa> cfhowlett: I don't see what it would break? You don't NEED it and gnome 3 works fine without it.
<sgo11> N3ffa, ok. thanks. just wondering if anyone did that already without problems.
<N3ffa> there are no deps its tied to that will get removed if something else installed needs those deps
<cfhowlett> N3ffa: as I said, I'm not sure...if your mileage gets you there safe and sound, go for it.
<N3ffa> let me check.. Im gonna do it right now on one of my boxes.. brb
<Anthony_> hello any one free
<N3ffa> you can do it but you may need to apt-install get lighdm as well
<cfhowlett> Anthony_: ask away
<N3ffa> lightdm rather.
<N3ffa> I had to to get the login screen to work.
<Anthony_> 	i just installed xubuntu, did these commands https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 and now i get this now i see (initramfs)
<N3ffa> as long as you do apt-get install gdm
<N3ffa> then apt-get install lightdm
<cfhowlett> Anthony_: on dual boot?
<N3ffa> then dpkg -r unity
<N3ffa> yoru good
<Anthony_> no
<cfhowlett> Anthony_: what buntu release?
<Anthony_> xbuntu
<N3ffa> or more specifically to remove unity... sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-music unity-lens-applications unity-greeter unity-common unity-asset-pool unity-2d-launcher unity-2d libunity-misc4 libunity-2d-private0 gir1.2-unity-4.0
<cfhowlett> Anthony_: ##.## 10.10 11.10 what?
<Anthony_> '11
<cfhowlett> Anthony_: 11.04 or 11.10 then.  OK.  is this a clean install, not an upgrade?
<Anthony_> 10
<cfhowlett> Anthony_: Did you upgrade from a previous version or did you do a clean installation?
<urfr332g0> N3ffa, you forget how to use a nic?
<Anthony_> lean
<Anthony_> clean
<cfhowlett> Anthony_: obviously your grub didn't install properly.  Why?  Let's check: did you download the iso?
<Anthony_> yes
<cfhowlett> Anthony_: and did you checksum the iso before burning to cdrom or to USB
<Anthony_> i got from website
<bazhang> Anthony_, did you md5 the iso , yes or no
<cfhowlett> Anthony_: did you checksum the iso?
<Lesterwood> oh yes my other dream is to have a entire room full of guns and ammo
<Anthony_> no
<Anthony_> whats that mean
<bazhang> Anthony_, then do so
<cfhowlett> Anthony_: always checksum...always.
<Anthony_> how you do that
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|anthony
<ubottu> anthony: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> !hashes | Anthony_
<ubottu> Anthony_: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<Anthony_> how ytou open it
<bazhang> Anthony_, open what
<Anthony_> md5sum
<bazhang> Anthony_, read all the links we have just given you. follow the steps
<cfhowlett> Anthony_: go to http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM read MD5Sum on Linux and follow those directions
<Anthony_> i actuall have 10.04
<c31r2g> hi bazhang
<c31r2g> !rss lxer
<bazhang> Anthony_, same exact procedure
<bazhang> Anthony_, read the links given you follow the steps
<Anthony_> i cant get to desktop on linux machine
<c31r2g> hi bazhang :)
<c31r2g> !
<bazhang> c31r2g, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<c31r2g> ok
<c31r2g> :)
<bazhang> Anthony_, you are on the internet now
<Anthony_> on another machine
<bazhang> Anthony_, so read the links, follow the steps
<cfhowlett> Anthony_: ...is that machine ubuntu or what?
<Anthony_> no
<Anthony_> windows
<cfhowlett> Anthony_: and had you read the link you were sent you would have seen how to do it from windows.  Once again, and finally anthony, READ the resources sent your way if you want to fix this.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|anthony_
<ubottu> anthony_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> Anthony_, there is a link for how to do it on windows. you need to read the links, and follow the steps there.
<cfhowlett> Anthony_: this one right here.  Read it.  Follow it.  Live it.  http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dRounse> hi im not sure if i should ask here, but is building an htpc worth it now or should i wait for raspberry pi
<cfhowlett> dRounse: try asking @ #ubuntu-offtopic ???
<bazhang> dRounse, with ubuntu? as in myth tv?
<c31r2g> !
<dRounse> bazhang: well itll run xbmc or boxee
<psawaya> hi all. just restarted after a software update on a new 11.10 install and i can't log in. getting a message that says "could not connect to session bus: //bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally without any error message"
<cryptodira> amd/64 10.10 .... flash or gnash...pros and cons... pointers?
<cfhowlett> psawaya: reboot into rescue mode if possible
<cfhowlett> psawaya: follow that with Login to the console (ctrl-alt-f2) and issue the command: export PATH=/usr/bin:/bin
<Anthony_> it dsent work
<cfhowlett> !who|anthony_
<ubottu> anthony_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> !work | Anthony_
<ubottu> Anthony_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bazhang> Anthony_, the md5 do not match?
<Anthony_> what
<psawaya> cfhowlett: thanks! i see "recovery mode" on the boot screen, is that what you mean?
<bazhang> Anthony_, the md5sums do not match?
<cfhowlett> yep.  now try Login to the console (ctrl-alt-f2) and issue the command: export PATH=/usr/bin:/bin
<cfhowlett> psawaya: and then reboot
<Anthony_> whats that mean
<psawaya> cfhowlett: hmm, i see resume/fsck/remount/root
<cfhowlett> psawaya: /fsck!  yes!
<bazhang> Anthony_, you were going to check the md5sum on the iso; did you try that yes or no
<Anthony_> yes cmd comands dont work i have windows 7
<bazhang> Anthony_, what *exactly * did not work. please explain. just saying "doesn't work" will not get much help
<javierf_> hi! I got a new hard drive and installed ubuntu and windows 7 (in that order). But I can't see windows 7 in grub. I have try "default grub repair in ubuntu-boot-repair with no success. Any idea how to fix this? thanks!
<Anthony_> command not reconized
<psawaya> cfhowlett: ok, doing that! serious noob question, could modifying .pam_environment be the cause of this?
<cfhowlett> javierf_: suggested install order is win7 then ubuntu..  ubuntu wiped the win7 Mbr.  win7 is there
<cfhowlett> psawaya: SWOOSH!  over my head IDK
<cfhowlett> javierf_: looking for the fix wait 1
<javierf_> cfhowlett, thanks
<jtannenbaum> nautilus takes like three whole seconds to load when I do something like <Home>+H. Any way to make it any faster? (I'm on 10.04)
<cfhowlett> javierf_: this  http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/20864-mbr-restore-windows-7-master-boot-record.html  and then re-install grub2https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<cfhowlett> javierf_: this  http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/20864-mbr-restore-windows-7-master-boot-record.html  and then re-install grub2  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<cfhowlett> jtannenbaum: turn off visual effects?  sometimes helps
<warhell> anyone around?
<cfhowlett> warhell: ask away
<javierf_> cfhowlett, waw, it seems complicated...
<warhell> alright, i got these rt3070 ralink sta drivers, and they didnt put a ./configure in there folder, so it wants me to change some make files too asking for gcc and lbw paths or something like that, then cfg flags
<DanaG> say, anyone know what would make gnome interpret the letter 'd' as if it were super+d?
<warhell> i dont know where those paths are at.
<DanaG> Or rather, Unity 2D.
<cfhowlett> javierf_: thus the recommended install of windows THEN ubuntu.  Still less complicated than re-installing both - and I pretty guarantee you'll never mix the order again.
<DanaG> I type, and I can't type the letter "d" because it's apparently bound -- with no modifiers -- to "show desktop"
<javierf_> cfhowlett, hehehe, yes, probably won't mix it again... but it's strange anyway, because I did it before in the same order I did now, and didn't find the problem
<cfhowlett> javierf_: grub2 is fickle
<Guest54314> Hello, I think I've found a bug in Ubuntu. I just installed Ubuntu, and then Gnome. When I use Gnome, all programs have a silvery border that does not belong in Gnome.
<warhell> did ya see my question cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> warhell: sorry the gremlins got it first.  plz re-state
<cfhowlett> !bug|guest54314
<ubottu> guest54314: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<silvano> ubuntu chat in Portuguese please
<bazhang> !br | silvano
<ubottu> silvano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cfhowlett> !br|silvano
<possible1994> If I shrink the partition size of an SSD partition by 10%, will it negatively affect performance?
<silvano> tanks
<javierf_> cfhowlett, but, maybe if I install brug it will be fixed? what do you think?
<DanaG> Same issue as here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+question/173818
<Waraudon> I'm using the mini ISO to install 10.04, but it seems to be hanging at "Download installer components". Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> javierf_: never tried brug...
<thswetha> suggest me a software which has highlighting feature for pdf
<thswetha> ???
<Jak2000> any mysql guru!
<clarity_> is there a version of ubuntu that comes with gnome
<bazhang> clarity_, sure.
<cfhowlett> thswetha: see >>>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896535
<bazhang> Jak2000, try #mysql
<cryptodira> amd/64 10.10 .... flash or gnash...pros and cons... pointers/thoughts ?
<bazhang> cryptodira, flash is it. gnash is very sadly lacking
<pkmn> hi
<cfhowlett> pkmn: grettings
<cfhowlett> pkmn: greetomgs
<cfhowlett> pkmn: greet*INGS*  sheesh.  fat finger festival
<pkmn> is there a way for youtube to be my entire tv?
<pkmn> right now its 33% of screen
<pkmn> and thats no good if i want to watch
<pkmn> it like tv
<r00t_> .wik female genital mutilation
<wutd0_> "Female genital mutilation (FGM), also known as female genital cutting and female circumcision, is defined by the World Health Organization (WHO) as 'all procedures that involve partial or total removal of the external female genitalia, or other injury to the female [...]" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Female_genital_mutilation
<pkmn> .wik youtube
<wutd0_> "YouTube is a video-sharing website, created by three former PayPal employees in February 2005, on which users can upload, view and share videos." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Youtube
<pkmn> uh
<pkmn> anyways
<FloodBot1> pkmn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pkmn> i would try and open
<pkmn> but it don't work
<pkmn> like open big
<pkmn> u know?
<r00t_> .wik shut up
<wutd0_> "'Shut up' is a direct command with a meaning similar to 'be quiet'', but which is commonly perceived as an angrier and more forceful demand to stop making noise or otherwise communicating." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shut_up
<r00t_> .wik shut the fuck up
<wutd0_> "'Shut up' is a direct command with a meaning similar to 'be quiet'', but which is commonly perceived as an angrier and more forceful demand to stop making noise or otherwise communicating." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shut_the_fuck_up
<cryptodira> bazhang, other than gnash... is there any other os flash in the works?
<r00t_> .gc shut up
<wutd0_> shut up: 22,100,000
<r00t_> .gc shut the fuck up
<FloodBot1> r00t_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wutd0_> shut the fuck up: 2,660,000
<FloodBot1> wutd0_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DanaG> okay, 'd' is not bound to anything!
<pkmn> sum1 ban this clown
<r00t_> .wik nagger
<wutd0_> "Nag Missile, a third generation 'fire and forget' anti-tank missile" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagger
<DanaG> So why the devil is the letter d, alone, giving showdesktop?
<r00t_> .wik maggot
<wutd0_> "In everyday speech the word maggot means the larva of a fly (order Diptera); it is applied in particular to the larvae of Brachyceran flies, such as houseflies, cheese flies, and blowflies,[1]| rather than larvae of the Nematocera, such as mosquitoes and Crane flies. [...]" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maggot
<cfhowlett> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<pkmn> anyways is there a better wa y to make youtube big than dragging screen from corner?
<Jak2000> pici
<pkmn> this is really important
<r00t_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<r00t_> !ops
<FloodBot1> r00t_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pkmn> i have friends coming over to watch smackdown
<pkmn> and they don't want to sit at omputer
<pkmn> and look at small window
<audin17> hey guys
<audin17> need help with kvm using bridge networking
<audin17> anyone familiar with kvm in ubuntu 11.10
<pkmn> i think r00t knows a lil
 * Firebolt throws flowers at Flannel 
<Firebolt> bravo :)
<PastorBones> I was finally able to get Ubuntu installed on this G5 (disconnected the HD forcing it to boot to CD), however now my monitor goes blank when it should display the splash screen
<audin17> ok I got  bridge configure already but then how do I make the guest vm use the bridge networking
<PastorBones> what can I try?
<r00t_> ????????????????
<PastorBones> by googling around I've found that others had probs with this vid-card not being identified correctly and suggested disabling nouveau
<PastorBones> not sure how to do that from the yaboot line though
<skilz> PastorBones, Kernel module
<PastorBones> ppc64
<DanaG1> dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd argh, stop doing show desktop and just give me the letter 'd'...
<r00t_> !ops
<r00t_> fuk
<DanaG1> actually, I'm typing this on another computer, since I' be unable to type the letter ''.
<DanaG1> Now I'm just pretening.
<DanaG1> But anyway, my issue: in a lightdm vnc session, whenever I try to type the letter 'd', it does showdesktop.
<r00t_> welp
<welp_> ?
<welp_> wut
<welp_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<welp_> o
<r00t_> !ops
<Firebolt> Flannel
<elky> r00t_, please behave
<r00t_> .wik wut
<welp_> haha
<Firebolt> elky, wutd0_ is him as well, may want to remove (well, a bot)
<pkmn> yeah
<Firebolt> oh, or that
<welp_> .wik o
<welp_> o
<welp_> tru
<pkmn> i think welp_ is him
<pkmn> too
<welp_> lol no
<pkmn> oh sorry
<welp_> im 12 and what is this
<pkmn> i am just sick of these spammers
<welp_> pkmn
<welp_> this nagger game will nut finish
<welp_> is at 98%
<FloodBot1> welp_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<welp_> olo
<pkmn> brutes
<Firebolt> Why do all the bots -q?
<welp_> welp
<welp_> time 2 hit up da bar
<skilz> 1gzrhwh
<elky> skilz, you might want to change your password.
<skilz> Lol oops
<aeon-ltd> hunter2
<elky> skilz, yw :)
<skilz> Thanks but it's not my password :)
<pangolin> anymore
<Jak2000> pangolin where are you from?
<NeonLightning> i can't seem to figure out how to get 12.04 to use xfce by default. i've tried changing everything in update-alternatives to use it
<urfr332g0> NeonLightning, you choose xfce at login, and the precise channel is #ubuntu+1
<NeonLightning> oh ok thanks
<hiexpo> NeonLightning, i think you have to do it at login
<hiexpo> oops to late
<urfr332g0> NeonLightning, what ever the last desktop choice is the default.
<skilz> NeonLightning, echo exec xfce >> .xinitrc
<urfr332g0> skilz, not needed.
<VICTICOM_> Hello
<macmartine> Can anyone help me figure out why I keep getting "monit: cannot read status from the monit daemon" when I run something like 'monit status' ?
<pVi> Somewhat of a noob here: I'm getting an error when trying to install openssh-server (Ubuntu 10.04, PowerPC eMac)
<pVi> size mismatch is the error
<sgo11> hi, where can I download onboard theme? I run onboard --help, it shows it has -t THEME option. thanks.
<victicom> first time I ever hear of an onboard theme, man.
<sgo11> victicom, :) the default UI is too ugly.
<victicom> I, myself, am learning to use IRC channels atm.
<victicom> For Ubuntu?
<sgo11> default onboard UI.
<victicom> I obviously have to google that, lol.
<urfr332g0> sgo11, 4 release and 4 desktops may help to identify you setup.
<urfr332g0> your
<urfr332g0> sgo11, at the least in desktops that is.
<pVi> So... I'm getting an error when trying to install openssh-server (Ubuntu 10.04, PowerPC eMac) -- size mismatch error.
<sgo11> urfr332g0, sorry, I don't get what you mean... I was asking where to get more onboard themes.
<urfr332g0> sgo11, for which release and desktop there are multiples, especially when kubuntu is a whole other setup Dteails is the key word for help.
<urfr332g0> details
<victicom> sgo, I would guess he's asking for your Distribution (Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Mint, other...) and Desktop Environment (GNOME, KDE, Unity, other... )
<warhell> this the offical ubuntu channel
<warhell> ?
<urfr332g0> 10.04 10.10 11.04 11.10 releases
<sgo11> oh. just got it. running ubuntu 11.10. gnome shell.
<victicom> that, too...
<victicom> pVi... I'm googling your stuff, lets see what I can find out.
<pVi> thanks victicom
<victicom> I'm a noob, man... so... don't get your hopes up too high.
<warhell> okay
<warhell> man
<warhell> anyone know how to install rt3070 drivers with a 3.2 percise kernel on 11.10?
<hearno_> does anyone know what the proper permissions might be for a .pub in an /etc/ssh/%u/authorized_keys directory?
<sgo11> onboard keyboard has four themes by default. they all look ugly. gnome shell screen keyboard looks much nicer, but it does not have ctrl, alt buttons.
<linqer> 貌似是可以的
<linqer> 但是客户端是哪个，麻烦给我讲一下
<hiexpo> warhell, check aircrack-ng they are lastest with drivers
<cfhowlett> !english|linqer
<ubottu> linqer: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<urfr332g0> !cn | linqer
<ubottu> linqer: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Nu-Newbie> Hi. I'm asking this question here because I trust the Ubuntu community. Does it matter where you download your Android apps from? Are most of the sites the same?
<warhell> not with my 3.2 kernel its not
<hiexpo> wow flood
<victicom> sgo... I installed Ubuntu 11.10 on a virtual machine... on main I use Kubuntu... why? because of unity, lol.
<linqer> oh，YEAH!! I see
<victicom> pVi http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1728894
<victicom> Does that ^^ help?
<urfr332g0> Nu-Newbie, ubuntu support. :)
<warhell> i have the drivers
<hiexpo> warhell, sure it is we work on kernels daily
<Nu-Newbie> urfr332g0 thanks ooops
<warhell> okay then why is a deb doing this
<linqer> anyone learn java here /
<linqer> ?
<Jak2000> i am learn
<sgo11> victicom, I don't like unity at all.
<Jak2000> what do you need?
<victicom> basics, yeah.
<warhell> http://pastebin.com/0AsndfY5
<hiexpo> warhell, a debdoing what ?
<pVi> i just figured it out victicom
<pVi> thanks
<victicom> Use Kubuntu, then.
<urfr332g0> linqer, this is ubuntu support. :)
<victicom> No problem, pVi
<sgo11> victicom, ubuntu is fine. I am running gnome-shell, much better. if I want to try kde, i will use opensuse instead of kubuntu.
<xjiujiu> :p
<victicom> linquer... why do you ask about java?
<linqer> Jak2000:  You learn java well? what books you learn
<Jak2000> linqer my preferred site is javaranch here recommend some books
<linqer> victicom: I can ask about java here ?
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nathan28> linqer: #java
<victicom> i think ubottu just answered your question, lol.
<Jak2000> :)
<victicom> I'll join #java
<Jak2000> why not koin to #java channel?
<urfr332g0> linqer, that is offtopic there a number of java channels try #java
<Jak2000> *join
<xjiujiu> how to update the subversion from 1.6.x to 1.7.x version?
<linqer> victicom: yes i will go java
<victicom> I don't think there's a freenode channel for Java, is there?
<victicom> lets see...
 * warhell sighs
<urfr332g0> victicom, yes the one we posted and afew others related to distros
<linqer> how can i change my channel to java ？
<Jak2000> use /j java
<urfr332g0> linqer, /join #jave
<somsip> xjiujiu: only via PPA for now, but be aware that an upgrade will make permanent changes to the data in .svn that cannot be undone. Make sure you really want to do this
<hiexpo> #java
<urfr332g0> linqer, sorry /join #java
<linqer> #java
<victicom> does not work... not on freenode for some reason
<urfr332g0> linqer, like I posted it with the /join
<Jak2000> use /j java
<hiexpo> sure it does
<overclucker> ##java
<hiexpo> freenode     #java
<linqer> urfr332g0: thanks ,but I can not ,i enter  /join #java
<urfr332g0> linqer, you just did
<sgo11> linqer, no space before /join.
<warhell> i dont even wanna use it for packet injection
<warhell> i just want it as a wifi adapter
<warhell> :(
<linqer> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<overclucker> it's /join ##java
<sgo11> LOL. I saw many people joined #java from this channel except linqer.
<xjiujiu> somsip: Yes I'm sure.Could you give the ppa address?
<victicom> I see #javahelp, no #java, though
<victicom> Maybe I'm just not seeing something...
<damo22> its ##java ffs
<hiexpo> hola pangolin > idleone how it goes ?
<urfr332g0> overclucker, your correct sorry about that
<somsip> xjiujiu: I don't have it. I found it easily before by searching.
<sgo11>  /join #java does work.
<Jak2000> use /j java
<damo22> "/join ##java" works too
<damo22> how many cooks do you need to make a pudding?
 * warhell sighs
<Jak2000> i am need a beer
<hiexpo> not many
<damo22> theres way too many cooks in here
<warhell> so no one can help?
<quiescens> depends on how many of the cooks know how to make the pudding in question?
<meskarune> ya'll should just use pm more :P
<ak47_> Sup niggas.
<hiexpo> warhell, > again what was your problem? I thought I gave you the answer?
<warhell> no you didn't
<urfr332g0> warhell, don't sigh, precise kernels would not be supported.
<warhell> aircrack for one doesnt have my drivers
<warhell> i have a rt3070 device, and apprently over google, no one has found a solution and no tutorial in installing it either.
<damo22> warhell, if youre trying to crack stuff you probably be better compiling your own tools
<victicom> I still can't get any result out of "/join # #java" even tried "/join ##java" ... nothing.
<hiexpo> warhell, ok whats your card again and what chipset ?
<warhell> so if you ask me its a big enough issues to come here and ask a offical channel
<meskarune> victicom: do
<meskarune> victicom: do "/join #java" without qutoes in your irc chat
<victicom> I know... I don't type the quotes, lol.
<warhell> i have a alfa awu36nh, it uses rt3070 chipset
<victicom> Still, though... nothing happens.
<victicom> Let me try again
<urfr332g0> !language | ak47_
<ubottu> ak47_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<meskarune> what client are you using victicom?
<pangolin> victicom: ##java requires you to register your nick
<victicom> quassel
<victicom> AH!
<pangolin> !register | victicom
<ubottu> victicom: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<victicom> That will do.
<warhell> i got the drivers, but i dont know where compiler paths and cflags and so on, and they didnt have a ./configure like most do.
<meskarune> warhell: read the .readme file?
<warhell> yes i have
<warhell> i dont know where the paths are
<meskarune> that will tell you how to install
<warhell> yeah if i knew where the paths was
<warhell> :(
<meskarune> warhell: use the find or locate command to find stuff
<hiexpo> warhell, that is wrong > maybe awus036nh
<warhell> yes i been on google for awhile.
<damo22> warhell: find the paths... kernel stuff is in /usr/src/linux-header<blah>
<warhell> i know where kernel is
<warhell> nevermind
<meskarune> lol
<warhell> yall arent really helping.
<nathan28> warhell: echo $PATH
<warhell> i been on google for 3 hrs
<warhell> reading shit
<warhell> that doesnt help
<warhell> and no one knows
<meskarune> warhell: you are trying to compile drivers. do what the read me says to do
<nathan28> warhell: we all have nights where out google-fu sucks
<damo22> warhell: you cant expect someone in a channel to know exactly how to compile a specific driver from the net without reading the manual
<hiexpo> warhell, not that hard
<linqer> i can enter other channels ,but i cannot enter java ,anyone know why ? thanks
<warhell> other wise i would done it by a tutorial.
<warhell> i have read the read me
<warhell> i knwo what its asking
<meskarune> what does the readme say?
<warhell> i just dont know paths
<damo22> warhell: what is it asking?
<nathan28> warhell: you are writing your own drivers?
<meskarune> warhell: use the locate command to find the paths you want
<hiexpo> warhell, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=awus036nh
<damo22> hiexpo: thats funny
<hiexpo> well
<pangolin> actually it isn't. considering we already told you about using lmgtfy links in #ubuntu
<warhell> i already did that
<warhell> i got the drivers
<warhell> i know how to compile my own ubuntu kernel
<warhell> nevermind you guys don't know shit
<damo22> warhell: cat readme | pastebinit
<warhell> yet trying to help people and say google it
<warhell> i been on google for 3 damn hrs
<nathan28> warhell: 3 hrs? OMG
<Yabden> better switch to altavista then
<damo22> warhell the answer lies in your readme file
<nathan28> that's like,
<warhell> the kernel was 2x easier to do than this fucking shit
<nathan28> a week of community college classes
<nathan28> just another 32 of them and you'll have an assoc's degree
<damo22> lolmygod tify
<pangolin> please avoid making unhelpful comments
<pangolin> all it does it aggravate the person seeking help and distract.
<meskarune> warhell: everything is simple with the right documentation
<damo22> hes gone
<meskarune> oh
<urfr332g0> linqer, ##java requires you to register your nick
<nathan28> RTFM claims another victim
<meskarune> I have join/part hidden
<damo22> lol
<warhell> no cussing right?
<pangolin> warhell: I understand your frustration but please mind your language in here
<damo22> warhell: i told you if you want help pastebin the readme file
<warhell> understandable
<linqer> urfr332g0: yes ,i go to register now ,
<damo22> warhell, or the install file
<urfr332g0> linqer, cool good luck. :)
<victicom> lol... i feel like a pro for registering my nick
<warhell> there is no install file
<victicom> thats how noob i am
<warhell> you have to configure make files
<warhell> and then do make and make install
<damo22> ok
<warhell> i know what its saying
<warhell> i just don't know paths
<warhell> to what it wants
<damo22> warhell, pastebin the make file and the readme file then and i can have a look
<warhell> hold on pastebining now
<hiexpo> warhell, is there a  read me or a install read me ?
<warhell> http://pastebin.com/4407PCUM
<warhell> there is the readme
<hiexpo> pastbinit > readme than
<warhell> http://pastebin.com/4407PCUM
<hiexpo> oh thats a ralink easy one
<hiexpo> brb
<warhell> easy if ya know the paths to everything
<warhell> :(
<warhell> i allways used ./configure
<warhell> just not used to editing make files by themselfs.
<warhell> sorry for being a outrate
<warhell> but i got everything working perfect on my own
<nathan28> vim [makefile]
<damo22> warhell did you set the makefile : MODE=STA
<warhell> and this is just dumb founding
<nathan28> define path @ LINUX_SRC
<warhell> thats been done
<nathan28> okay you got it
<meskarune> warhell: open the makefile with an editor. it should be commented
<X99> Which svn client software is the best one on the ubuntu?
<nathan28> meskarune: ? a define starts w/ a #
<damo22> warhell: you have to edit 2 files, Makefile and os/linux/config.mk
<nathan28> n/m i'm not thinking clearly
<damo22> warhell: did you open them with an editor
<meskarune> nathan28: yeah it does
<warhell> yes
<warhell> gedit
<warhell> is what i use
<damo22> warhell, so in Makefile... set MODE=STA
<damo22> warhell, and TARGET=LINUX
<warhell> ifeq ($(WIFI_MODE),)
<warhell> RT28xx_MODE = STA
<warhell> else
<warhell> RT28xx_MODE = $(WIFI_MODE)
<warhell> endif
<FloodBot1> warhell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<warhell> ifeq ($(TARGET),)
<damo22> warhell: pm?
<meskarune> people should pm more often. ;P
<meskarune> why are there 3 floodbots here?
<Evilkiss> Hi, need help in programming with C...
<meskarune> Evilkiss: is your ubuntu broken...?
<pangolin> Evilkiss: ##c
<Evilkiss> Can somebody help me with that? I need to read a string from a file....
<Evilkiss> meskarune: it's not a ubuntu issue
<cfhowlett> Evilkiss: is your ubuntu malfunctioning???
<hiexpo> ok I am back warhell you say it it is 2870 right? what you need a driver for just internet ?
<gurifisu> when i install a new library and its headers - which folder do they end up in usually?
<meskarune> Evilkiss: if you don't have an ubuntu issue, why are you here? :P
<meskarune> try offtopic instead
<pangolin> meskarune: less attitude, more helpful :)
<subb1> hello all
<pangolin> Evilkiss: for C help join ##c
<cfhowlett> subb1: greetings
<mint> hello
<cfhowlett> mint: greetings
<mint> thankyou
<subb1> I use lucid. system got powerdoff 3 times due to power failure. NOw on booting I see 'initramfs' login prompt. Help needed ! thanks
<Evilkiss> pangolin: thank you
<hiexpo> warhell, what do you need a driver for Internet or what > you want the answer or not
<mpgutta> hi, i have 2 machines in my LAN with ips 192.168.0.125, 192.168.0.126 i would like to connect to mongo db on .125 from .126,  when i tried "mongo --host 192.168.0.125" its giving error "couldn't connect: couldn't connect to server 192.168.0.125 192.168.0.125:27017 (anon):1030" how to enable port 27017 on .125 machine to connect from .126?
<gurifisu> when i install a new library and its headers - which folder do they end up in usually?
<meskarune> mpgutta; open the port on your router
<hiexpo> funny me and zero_chaos just worked on that driver for 4 days
<meskarune> hiexpo: he/she is trying to get aircrack working
<warhell> no i'm not
<hiexpo> meskarune, hehe
<warhell> and i'm talking to damo22 in priv
<mpgutta> meskarune, i run this command on .125 machine "iptables -A INPUT  -p tcp -s 192.168.0.126 --dport 27017 -j ACCEPT", do you mean something else?
<warhell> if i wanted to do that i would install backtrack
<meskarune> warhell: there isn't anything wrong with using aircrack, and you said earlier you were
<warhell> instead of ubuntu 11.0
<warhell> 11.10
<subb1> http://pastebin.com/3YTi3gVM  are the errors before the initramfs login prompt
<warhell> no i didnt
<nathan28> does BT not have the patched drivers?
<cyphase> is there some utility that will take a directory with almost 150,000 files and separate them out into directories with fewer files?
<warhell> hexpo said too look in aircrack-ng
<sun_devil> Cant seem to get my kodak esp 7 printer to print.  I looked in the database list for the printer and its not mentioned in it
<nathan28> cyphase: how
<warhell> i said the drivers arent there, and also i was just wanting it for internet connecting
<hiexpo> won't work in backtrack either because wrong kernel and me and zero just matered that last night   hehe \
<nathan28> !g regex
<warhell> im not asking for patched injection drivers
<warhell> i'm asking for standard ralink driver installtion help
<beata> xubuntu/oneiric: So far, so good.
<hiexpo> warhell, for just internet?
<meskarune> subb1: http://www.proposedsolution.com/solutions/ubuntu-booting-to-initramfs-prompt/
<nathan28> cyphase: what are you doing w/ 150k files
<cyphase> nathan28, it's a dataset i got from somewhere else
<nathan28> cyphase: is there any sort of sequence to the filenames or is it a bunch of crap
<cyphase> nathan28, there's some kind of pattern.. haven't figured it out yet :P
<subb1> meskarune: but do not have ubuntu installed on ntfs partition
<cyphase> i can write a script to do it fairly easily, i just wondered if there was some standard utility i could use
<subb1> meskarune: its on ext4
<nathan28> do that then figure out the regex for the pattern
<warhell> yeah just inet
<mpgutta> meskarune: if i open a port on router, any external ip can connect to this machine on that port right?
<hiexpo> 1 sec
<sun_devil> The list in Ubuntu for Kodak printer is about 5
<meskarune> mpgutta: you can limit what ip's use the port, or have it be lan only. check your router's manual
<mpgutta> meskarune: ok sure.
<somsip> mpgutta: no, you need to add a route from the router to the PC
<nathan28> cyphase: thunar has some "user friendlY" X( bulk features yo umight try
<nathan28> but i'd think scrpiting it would be easier
<nathan28> *scripting
<hiexpo> warhell, angepasster-2011_0406_RT5390_RT5392_Linux_STA_V2.5.0.3_DPO.zip
<macmartine> Is there a better room for Monit questions or is it ok here?
<nathan28> than installing a pkg
<cyphase> nathan28, i just searched for dirsplit, because that made sense, and voila: http://linux.die.net/man/1/dirsplit
<warhell> yep already downloaded the offical one
<warhell> but it has not ./configure
<ak47_> Sup niggas.
<hiexpo> warhell, works great using it right now
<meskarune> subb1: i see. can you do initramfs-update   ?
<cfhowlett> ak47_: it was tired the first time...
<hiexpo> there is no configure warhell make make install read the read me
<warhell> dude
<warhell> i'm getting help
<warhell> leave me alone please
<hiexpo> don't dude me i told you
<hiexpo> there is no configure door knob
<hiexpo> just a make file
<meskarune> subb1: are you getting any disk mount errors? or other erorrs when you are in the prompt?
<subb1> meskarune: i am getting these http://pastebin.com/s5FMiiSn
<hiexpo> hubcap
<overclucker> subb1: it doesn
<overclucker> erm
<meskarune> subb1: you need to fsck your drive from a live cd.
<overclucker> subb1: it doesn't look like / is being mounted. you may need to run fsck on your / partition
<_Brun0_> Trying to install google-chrome (not chromium) and keep getting 404 not found. Can anyone see if they get the same error? I'm trying through this method: https://www.google.com/chrome/index.html?brand=CHMO&installdataindex=homepagepromo . I'm on Ubuntu 11.10, amd64bits version.
<hiexpo> sorry to say v=but about as smart as a box of rocks  group > some people just refuse to learn
<victicom> _Brun0_, for some reason, its been acting up today.
<monra> Hello! My laptop screen's right part doesn't work. So I was wondering, is there a way to "tell" ubuntu, just to put all the windows in the left part, so I don't have to minimize a window it's time it opens?
<victicom> I tried installing on a virtual machine, ubuntu 11.10, and no luck today... So... I'll try again tomorrow.
<sun_devil> Network printer has a IP address and says connected to local host but cant print test page?
<_Brun0_> victicom, thanks! good to know it is a temporary issue. I'll keep using firefox for now and try it tomorrow. Thanks!
<victicom> Wait wait wait...
<ivano> #ubuntu-it
<victicom> I did not say it was temporary... I only said it was actin up today. I don't know for sure that it will be back tomorrow.
<_Brun0_> victicom, I know but it's google.. they'll probably fix it.
<victicom> That's what I'm hoping on. I use chrome for the most part.
<victicom> Yeah... more than likely.
<victicom> GL tomorrow @ it.
<_Brun0_> u2
<subb1> meskarune,overclucker: thanks. e2fsck fixed it :)
<_Brun0_> victicom, btw, I'm also running ubuntu 11.10 on a virtual machine.
<stytown> Hi, I just recently installed Linux Mint on a virtual machine on my comp, and I am coding PHP on it in eclipse and I would like to test out my code locally.  Can anyone help me set that up?
<victicom> Now...that there might be an issue.
<cfhowlett> !mint|stytown
<ubottu> stytown: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hiexpo> meskarune, he or she what eva is a dummy cause I used about 20 times hehe and there is no config file just amake file   hehe
<victicom> Erm... just save it on a USB, and run on your main?
<overclucker> subb1: that's good. i was worried you might have a damaged disk :)
<stytown> Ok, thank you.
<cfhowlett> stytown: have fun/be safe
<hiexpo> brb
<meskarune> hiexpo: lol. I see
<_Brun0_> victicom, no not on USB. it's a vritual disk (virtual box) on my main HD.
<victicom> Oh, I meant for stytown
<_Brun0_> victicom, ok sorry
<victicom> I know its rare to run a VB on USB stick
<victicom> lol.
<meskarune> maybe stytown is running mint in a vm in ubuntu?
<victicom> Well... back to our Ubuntu issue?
<meskarune> and they want to use their php stuff in their local install
<victicom> YEs, even if thats the case, mesk... it still is a linux mint related question.
<subb1> overclucker: yea. phew.. thanks once again
<victicom> :-/
<victicom> Thats what I thought, though... so... anyways, I joined the linuxmint channel, too.
<victicom> _Brun0_, do you think it may have to do with the virtual box that U11.10 is not allowing Chrome download site? I dont know... some weird issue?
<_Brun0_> victicom, no because the lik: https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb also gives the same 404 error on my Win7 machine.
<victicom> Nope... then its not a VB thing.
<nathan28> _Brun0_: have you tried using apt to install chromium/chrom
<victicom> *I clicked on link*
<Abooda> nathan28: I don't think it's in the repos
<youtoo> what is command/config file to configure the static ipaddress
<meskarune> _Brun0_ maybe there is a mirror link of the file?
<sun_devil> Cups error during printing
<Spanky> Anybody know how to change desktop icons?  Ubuntu 10.04
<_Brun0_> nathan28, also got similar fiel not found error. Followed this method: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/12/install-google-chrome-using-apt-get-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<youtoo> i am not able to find ifcfg
<victicom> Spanky...
<_Brun0_> meskarune, probably. but who garantees it is up-to-date and secure?
<victicom> I think /usr/share/applications, modify .desktop files and use path for desired image.
<nathan28> _Brun0_: i refuse to believe that there isn't a PPA/repo in ubuntu w/ chrom{e,ium}
<meskarune> _Brun0_ you check the sha ?
<cfhowlett> spanky: System>Preferences>Appearance>Theme>Customize>Icons
<phix> nathan28: there isnt?
<Spanky> Using Zentyal 2.2.5 which is on top of 10.04 with LXDE desktop environment...
<Spanky> Screwed up and deleted the Zentyal Admin icon on the desktop....
<_Brun0_> nathan28, I don't want chromium as I need google's chrome for now.
<_Brun0_> meskarune, nice idea.
<Spanky> So how do I replace icon on Desktop that disappeared... Text is still there.... Icon isn't...
<macmartine> I assume I want cron jobs on my server to be added to the root users crontab?
<Kimmen> macmartine: depends, if the job needs to be run as root then yes
<macmartine> Kimmen: It's to crawl through a database and send email reminders where appropriate. So, I guess it doesn't need to be root? Am I better off just doing it under a restricted user then?
<macmartine> Kimmen: Er, I guess really it's just to run a rake task
<HeyHeyHey> Why do I get the message "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" when using an Ubuntu live CD
<Spanky> !$#!@#$ permissions really piss me off sometime...
<ubottu> Spanky: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Spanky> Fixed it...
<czardoz> http://imgur.com/ZCThb
<czardoz> why cant i see the icons?
<Spanky> Had to open up Nautilus (which didn't come with Zentyal) in root mode...
<Spanky> PITA
<Kimmen> macmartine: it's better to run with just enough priviliges yes
<cfhowlett> HeyHeyHey: cdrom or usb?
<HeyHeyHey> CDRom
<nathan28> Spanky: don't open nautilus as root
<Spanky> No... I am SuperUser all the time every time....  I make no mistakes... :=)))
<cfhowlett> HeyHeyHey: you md5sum checked it?
<HeyHeyHey> I only have USB 1.0, I don't think it will work on that
<HeyHeyHey> Yes the live cd works on my other PC
<Spanky> Nautilus as root kicks ass..... Booooyyyy...!
<cfhowlett> HeyHeyHey: how did you boot the ubuntu computer?
<nathan28> using gui file managers as root makes baby jesus cry
<_Brun0_> seems other people are also getting problems to install google chrome on ubuntu: http://www.google.es/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=68c2a5693feb2f62&hl=en
<HeyHeyHey> What do you mean? It is a live CD
<victicom> Yep @ Problems w/ Chrome.
<victicom> I'd give it a day for it to be fixed.
<nathan28> _Brun0_: it's part of google's new privacy policy
<Spanky> Baby J be crying all the way to the bank.....
<cfhowlett> HeyHeyHey: then why are you discussing USB ?
<nathan28> right after he deletes /usr accidentally
<HeyHeyHey> USB won't work because its only USB 1.0
<_Brun0_> nathan28, what do you mean?
<nathan28> _Brun0_: j/k
<lwizardl> if someone was to install using wubi where would the linux OS be installed into
<cfhowlett> HeyHeyHey: let's not discuss usb, OK?  Now, DID you md5sum check the iso you downloaded
<overclucker> Spanky: you run everything as root?
<_Brun0_> nathan28, ahhhhhhh =P
<HeyHeyHey> No i did not, but it boots up fine on 1 of my PCs but not this one
<prashant_123456> which version of gnome do am i using ??
<nathan28> prashant_123456: i don't know but apt does
<macmartine> Kimmen: So, you probably need to know more about the setup, but might it make sense to make a user just for the cron tasks?
<prashant_123456> nathan28, any command to know that
<nathan28> prashant_123456: i don't know apt, $man apt and read the section on querying
<nathan28> or just fire up synpatic pkg manager
<cfhowlett> HeyHeyHey: a 30 second check to ensure the quality of the download isn't so much trouble really.  also, you should check sum the burned CDROM to ensure that it's good.  If both of those pass, if you correctly booted from the CDROM as you claim then possibly your CDROM drive is faulty.
<nathan28> and search for gnome do
<_Brun0_> I remember the day I ran everything as root. It was when trying to install and configure my first linux distro ever. Let me tell you, that day I destroyed and reinstalled poor debian 14 times in a row! Then I learned that with great power comes great responsibility.
<HeyHeyHey> How do I do the md5 check?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum>heyheyhey
<ubottu> heyheyhey, please see my private message
<Kimmen> macmartine: for a specific task you could create a new user or run it as an existing user, it's all up to you. I just think that root should be used only when necessary
<meskarune> root is a tool to use for admining the system
<meskarune> its not good or bad to use it
<Kimmen> no, it's goor or bad depending on how you use it
<Kimmen> good*
<Kismac> :^
<lwizardl> ok I found the root.disk file from wubi. Now is there a way to mount the virtual disk so I can backup the files to another partition ?
<meskarune> I'd just use ubuntu one or drop box, wuala, etc
<RedXIII> Hey, I want to install GRUB so that it boots ONLY a windows 7 partition
<RedXIII> is this possible?
<RedXIII> Or does grub require linux / ext4?
<meskarune> grub works with any OS pretty much
<RedXIII> so I should be able to mount my ntfs partition and grub-install directly to it?
<meskarune> but I don't understand why you would want to have grub with a windows install and nothing else
<hiexpo> ping pangolin
<meskarune> since grub chainloads the windows loader
<RedXIII> I like purple.
<RedXIII> Purple everywhere.
<RedXIII> So is it a matter of just grub-install and grub-update ?
<pangolin> hiexpo: ?
<hiexpo> pangolin, sure
<hiexpo> pangolin, pm please
<pangolin> anytime
<Spearoth> mornin'
<warhell> lol
<Spearoth> I'm searching for help installing ispcp on a web server. Went to ispcp-channel before, but its quiet there. Any suggestions where to go?
<meskarune> their forums or newslist
<meskarune> ^ spearoth
<Spearoth> Hmmmm, ok. i hoped to find some help instantly, but forum seems legit
<urfr332g0> RedXIII, you don't want to use grub as the boootloader with kust Windows.
<urfr332g0> just
<warhell> well i guess damo22 had to leave
<warhell> lol
<meskarune> I mean, they could use grub with just windows, but it would be redundant
<urfr332g0> meskarune, hiow?
<urfr332g0> how
<HEYHEYHEY> hi
<cfhowlett> HEYHEYHEY: welcome back
<HEYHEYHEY> My disk drive isnt even showing up in xubuntu
<meskarune> urfr332g0: you install grub to its own boot partition
<meskarune> urfr332g0: grub works with many other OS's than just linux
<urfr332g0> meskarune, right and thats a good idea
<urfr332g0> meskarune, that is not ubuntu support
<meskarune> actually, having grub on its own partition IS a good idea when you have multiple Os's
<prashant_123456> how to unpin program from taskbar using ubuntu 11.10 gnome classic
<meskarune> urfr332g0: YOU asked me. don't complain about how your own question is not ubuntu related. :P
<urfr332g0> meskarune, not really but this is offtopic and the question is not ubuntu support
<urfr332g0> meskarune, not your the original
<urfr332g0> yours
<meskarune> someone asked a question about grub, I have a quick answer. you wanted an explaination about it
<HEYHEYHEY> What should I do? my DVD drive works fine in windows, it is a Memorex 16x DDL-IN
<meskarune> no need to analyse in any case
<HEYHEYHEY> It won't work in xubuntu whatsoever
<cfhowlett> HEYHEYHEY: have you installed xubuntu or are you live booting
<meskarune> HEYHEYHEY: does it show up in dev at all?
<HEYHEYHEY> I have installed it under wubi because it seems like I can boot the CD but then xubuntu fails to recognise it and can't continue on
<hiexpo> bad nic
<hiexpo> them caps
<HEYHEYHEY> What do you mean in dev
<cfhowlett> HEYHEYHEY: I see several notices about this device from 6 years ago....that's ancient in computer time.  I've seen no fixes.  Perhaps a replacement is in order??
<meskarune> HEYHEYHEY: dev is devices. if you do "ls /dev" it will list them
<overclucker> HEYHEYHEY: /dev is a folder where all your recognized devices are represented as files
<overclucker> it feels like were spamming . . .
<hiexpo> HEYHEYHEY, Sorry to say but change your nick buddy the caps are not  good
<meskarune> nix users hate capslock :P
<HEYHEYHEY> ls /dev output:
<HEYHEYHEY> agpgart          fuse                ram1        stdout  tty36  tty8
<HEYHEYHEY> audio            hidraw0             ram10       tty     tty37  tty9
<HEYHEYHEY> block            hpet                ram11       tty0    tty38  ttyS0
<HEYHEYHEY> bsg              input               ram12       tty1    tty39  ttyS1
<HEYHEYHEY> bus              kmsg                ram13       tty10   tty4   ttyS2
<FloodBot1> HEYHEYHEY: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<overclucker> !paste HEYHEYHEY
<hiexpo> pastebinit
<overclucker> !paste: HEYHEYHEY
<hiexpo> wow
<hiexpo> I got shell shock
<HEYHEYHEY> http://pastebin.com/fW9kwRA9
<HEYHEYHEY> Can someone please help with my DVD problem
<HEYHEYHEY> I've posted the output of ls /dev
<meskarune> disc drives are ussually /dev/sd something
<meskarune> I'm falling asleep thoguh, so I might need to go to bed :P
<prashant_123456> i cannot delete my top panel  using ubuntu 11.10
<hiexpo> HEYHEYHEY, might get better response if you turn them caps off
<meskarune> HEYHEYHEY make sure your user is in the cdrom and dvd group, and has permission to mount stuff
<meskarune> anways, I have to go to bed. goodnight
<terminhell> gpasswd -a username cdrom or dvd
<Krised> Hi. I need a little somthing here. I got a Win7 comp and a Ubuntu 11.10 - Gnome fallback and id like to be able to connect to it from the Windows 7. Basicly RDP. It would be a great thing if i didnt have to use VNC but could use the RDP which is in win7 by default
<terminhell> vinagre supports RDP
<zzecool> Krised:  try teamviewer works best in both
<terminhell> or as a pluggin
 * hiexpo going back to aircrack and pentoo and probally backtrack also see whats up there 
<stevecam> is it possible to tell banshee to scan the media library for missing files?
<hiexpo> stevecam, man banshee
<terminhell> what kind of 'missing' files?
<Krised> zzecool we got a licence for teamviewer but since im all over this place it would be awsome to be able to sit down in front of any windows 7 computer and connect to my ubuntu computers..so the RDP is really prefereable. its ok if i need to install somthing on the linux but id rather not have to download and install 120 windows 7 computers.
<warhell> hiexpo
<HEYHEYHEY> It says I was added to group cdrom
<warhell> well damo22 couldnt help
<savr> what DE is everyone using these days?
<warhell> i think its one those things that just wont compile right
<zzecool> Krised: you can take it a a portable in usb too
<HEYHEYHEY> Im in group cdrom now but it still isn't showing up
<savr> kde unity gnome?
<Krised> zzecool i suppose so but id still rather be able to use RDP from windows 7 to ubuntu. isnt it possible somhow ?
<savr> or is there a new one I have not heard of?
<overclucker> HEYHEYHEY: i dont see anything cd/dvd like in /dev try: pastebinit /var/log/kern.log
<Krised> terminhell yeah but its installed by default in 11.10 but my windows wont connect to it
<prashant_123456> cannot unpin program from gnome panel
<terminhell> HEYHEYHEY:  you may also have to enable dbus to load and reboot?
<zzecool> Krised: why dont you first try use google if you need something so specific
<zzecool> Krised: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/06/connect-to-ubuntu-11-04-from-windows-via-remote-desktop/
<HEYHEYHEY> http://pastebin.com/ykJZU9ka
<zzecool> And we are done here
<terminhell> Krised: perhaps there are port differences by default?
<Krised> zzecool heh i did actually. but thanks
<zzecool> Krised: np
<Krised> terminhell DOH.. completely forgot that.. ill check that out.. i just got up after a long night. heh
<terminhell> Krised: heh gl
<Calinou> savr: gnome
<savr> which version
<Calinou> 3 (but I prefer 2, thanks 11.10)
<Calinou> I am on windows right now, so lol
<Krised> i like what ive done with gnome to make it look like the good old gnome i love.. but its odd to see the menus. basicly everything regarding configuration is in the menu point "Other"
<zzecool> Krised: unity is goinf to be rock solid in precise   Alplha 2 is looking all rdy :P
<somsip> zzecool: http://www.techdrivein.com/2012/02/ubuntu-1204-alpha-2-review-unusually.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+techdrivein+%28Tech+Drive-in%29
<HEYHEYHEY> hOW CAN i ENABLE DBUS TO LOAD
<HEYHEYHEY> Aorry
<HEYHEYHEY> Sorry
<terminhell> hmm
<tapas> still had caps lock on from typing your nick?
<tapas> :D
<Krised> zzecool uhmm i just got to work. the sun is shining and i made my gf happy last night.. please dont ruin it all by telling me that unity isnt removed or at least optional install in 12.04 ??
<tapas> the horror that is everything gnome3 :D
<tapas> i just switched to xfce4 for my non-tiling-wm needs
<terminhell> i forget how to get MODULE's to load in ubuntu, sorry, <Arch user>
<zzecool> Krised: ubuntu  = unity
<Krised> zzecool Nooooooooo
<diuneigh> can anyone help me deleting a swap partition with fdisk?  Gparted will not recognize the partition.
<zzecool> Krised: they are not gonna remove it but you can install anything you want :)
<Krised> tapas you can make gnome3 look ALOT like gnome2
<somsip> Krised: don't worry. Perfectly fine to run ubuntu without going too close to unity or gnome3
<tapas> Krised: yeah, i don't care to go through the hoops though, if other DEs are readily available and they do the job just as well
<Krised> zzecool yeah at least you can pick apart what you dont like.. thats the beauty of it
<tristan3199us> so out of the blue my system stopped mounting any other media.. or my other partition.. i get a message about syslinux being needed to open ext2 formatted drives.. but im using ext4 and have syslinux installed..
<terminhell> diuneigh: you may have to disable swap first and unmount it first
<tristan3199us> what the heck could have happened??
<zzecool> Krised: ys you can there is allrdy a big improvement on alpha 2 and classic gnome session to look almost like the old gnome 2
<zzecool> Krised:  but for me unity is  fast for my work
<tapas> prediction: many many people will use that and then the gnome team will make it harder "for the usability" :D
<diuneigh> terminhell:  how can I do that?  Actually the swap isn't on.. but is is /dev/sdb5 and gparted will not work.  it tells me to umount it.  I do not know how to do that in terminal.  Can you help?
<Krised> tapas i had gnome fallback installed. had all other options removed.. had lightDM not show other users so every user enters his username.. force a classic mode. have buttons in right side as they are supposed to.. it was alot of work but finally i got a working version
<zzecool> Krised: i only type "the windows key " and some letter and BOOMM my app is running
<hiexpo> warhell, good luck :)
<Krised> zecool i find it like a toy you get from a cereal box.. it looks fancy but isnt usable for anything
<tristan3199us> diuneigh: have you ran gparted as root??
<terminhell> diuneigh: sudo fdisk and more importantly man fdisk
<Krised> zzecool any idea when 12.04 is released ?
<diuneigh> tristan: no.  how to run gparted as root?
<zzecool> Krised: you didnt get any time with it im sure because i had the same  feelings with you.  Try this use it for 2 weeks and tell me again
<hiexpo> probally on 12 / 04
<tapas> i have to work on OS X at work at the moment.. it's even worse than gnome3 though ;D
<diuneigh> terminell:  do you know the commands?
<tristan3199us> krised: i agree.. also great analogey..
<HEYHEYHEY> how do I install multiple things at once on a terminal
<zzecool> Krised: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<warhell> hiexpo
<tapas> HEYHEYHEY: sudo apt-get install pkg1 pkg2 ....
<warhell> i dont think its gonna get done
<Krised> zzecool not really an option.. my work with linux at work is mostly configuring so i need somthing i can work with.. not have to click a button to open the window in which i need to type terminal.
<Spanky> Anybody know how to change an icon for a program you drag to the Ubuntu desktop in 10.04?
<warhell> because one i dont know c
<terminhell> diuneigh: open a terminal, type     man fdisk    run anything with sudo but its going to be something like sudo fdisk -s /dev/sda5 or something like that
<Krised> all i know about working with unity is to install synaptic and get rid of unity
<warhell> and 2, we already edited the make files 3 times already
<warhell> compile fails
<overclucker> HEYHEYHEY: well, it looks like linux is having trouble communicating with your drive, and giving up on it. what model is your drive?
<tapas> Krised: the gnome shell is just as bad
<zzecool> Krised: you dont click on any button  ...
<tristan3199us> i really need some pointers tho.. my system says unable to mount filesystem.. not authorized... why could this be..
<Spanky> Using simple LXDE...
<HEYHEYHEY>  It is a Memorex 16x DDL-IN dvd-rw/cd drive
<hiexpo> what you want warhell ?>
<Krised> zzecool well all our users are in best case used to windows so i need to make it smooth and like windows.
<tristan3199us> when i try to load another partition my system blocks it.. how do i get my partitions and usb drives to mount again??
<zzecool> Krised: I forgive you because you dont have any experience with unity  cause you didnt spend any time to config it in you way  . Im using s keyboard shortcuts for almost everything so no mouse for me
<Spanky> I got a dead boot on my LVM on my server due to loose SATA cable...  Check your connections...
<warhell> nothing
<zzecool> Krised: then kde fits your users better imo
<warhell> i just sell this adapter
<zzecool> Krised: kde is more windows like
<warhell> its allready pissed me off compared to my old alfa
<warhell> which just works
<tristan3199us> nobody knows how to help i take it??
<Spanky> Any more specifics Tristan?
<Krised> zzecool yeah i thought about kde since i used to it before but except the fact that my programs menu doesnt have any icon (it just have the word "Programs" ) its alot like windows
<terminhell> tristan3199us: i believe that dbus must be enabled during boot now
<tristan3199us> terinhell: any idea how to revert it to how it was a few hours ago??
<terminhell> tristan3199us: try adding this to your ~.xinitrc   exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch gnome-session
<zzecool> Krised: whatever  , what i like in unity is that im able to be free of my mouse i dont need to navigate throught menus like playing labyrinth  with my mouse
<zzecool> Krised: i only press "windows key on the keyboard" and boom
<zzecool> just like that
<Krised> zzecool yeah i can see thats an advantage. but then id need to educate people how to do that.. which i cant.. im the admin on a technical college
<hearno_> zzecool amen
<zzecool> Krised: then you are doomed :D
<Krised> btw.. xrdp lets me log in.. i can see the wallpaper but no menus or ANYTHING.. just the wallpaper
<zzecool> hearno_: i loled at your comment  :D
<Krised> zzecool as far as unity goes yes
<hearno_> i do miss the cube
<terminhell> tristan3199us: if you already have the "exec ck-launch..." in your .xinitrc just make sure to add the dbus-launch part and give that a shot. Will require a reboot
<zzecool> Krised: hmmm  i dont rly know
<hearno_> last time i tried to enable cube i did a number on my box
<diuneigh> can anyone help me deleting a swap partition with fdisk?  Gparted will not recognize the partition.  can someone walk me through it.  I am not having luck with the manual or googling for a solution.
<tristan3199us> terminhell:  thank you.. trying to find ~.xinitrc now..
<zzecool> hearno_: my desktop is 4 horizontal workspaces and feels like paradise :)     with the wall plugin  . The cube was the 2004 trend  hoho
<terminhell> tristan3199us its a hidden file in your home folder
<terminhell> ctrl+h
<tristan3199us> gotcha
<hearno_> zzecool rofl it was pretty trendy
<Dogears> Hi!  Can I run Libre 3.5 from the software centre or do I need to dpkg from a terminal as per the readme file?
<hearno_> the hipster of desktops
<ginai> hello
<mcurran> eth0 on startup...  says connected, but have to reconnect to get traffic?
<hobagos> \
<Krised> zzecool well i got to worry about things like people logging in with AD users.. which only works in 9.10 and 11.10 - not even 11.04
<zzecool> hearno_: hehe  yes it was  :p
<alexander-zf> how to fix flashplugin-downloader
<ginai> I need help about the IRC chat here
<Krised> Dogears you can get libreoffice from software center i guess. but its built into ubuntu 11.10 afaik
<alexander-zf> Setting up flashplugin-downloader (11.0.1.152ubuntu1) ...
<alexander-zf> Downloading...
<alexander-zf> --2012-02-15 14:47:45--  http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.0.1.152.orig.tar.gz
<alexander-zf> Resolving archive.canonical.com... 91.189.88.33
<alexander-zf> Connecting to archive.canonical.com|91.189.88.33|:80... connected.
<FloodBot1> alexander-zf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexander-zf> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<tristan3199us> terminhell: not there.. could that be my problem??
<ginai> what is the name of the offtopic channel withour ruls?
<zzecool> Dogears: 3.5 is not in the repos  yet  .... you have either download and installit manually form their site or add the libreoffice ppa and wait for it to be updated :)
<Lint> Dogears, 3.5 only by manual install
<mcurran> no flashplugin-downloader, just download flashplayer *.so and then put it in the right plugin directory, usually /usr/lib/firefox/* (look for addons or plugins folder) and put in there.  Restart firefox
<Lint> you cannot trust 3rd party ppas
<robbmunson> No channel without rules, ginai but you're probably looking for #ubuntu-offtopic
<hearno_> Lint i had to do the same on an old mint install....def sucks but you learn
<mcurran> or you could use /home/<user>/.mozilla/plugins/ and put it there, and then symlink it to the other dir.
<Dogears> Thanks for your help!
<terminhell> tristan3199us: im not sure then sorry, not used ubuntu in a while =/ im here to sorta help with general linux stuff. The way ubuntu handles daemons like dbus is different than my distro
<zzecool> Lint: its not 3rd party .... its libreoffice   official one....
 * Lint feels sad for those who has to use libreoffice
<mcurran> anyone know a good channel for mobo support?
<Krised> zzecool any idea how to insert a script (that you have to click on- or a shortcut to it) to the first user who installs it ? sorta like when you run livecd you get the install release shortcut ?
<diuneigh> can anyone help me deleting a swap partition with fdisk?  Gparted will not recognize the partition.  can someone walk me through it.  I am not having luck with the manual or googling for a solution.
<tristan3199us> terminhell: whats your os of choice??
<mcurran> or nvidia nforce board support other than hp' and google.com
<HEYHEYHEY> I cant find my partitioned drive under the file manager, even though I used to be able to
<mcurran> I got two motherboards that refuse to give any video output signal, A8M2N-LA (compaq presario sr2023wm) and a MCP61PM-HM (hp pavilion a6000).  My primary PC is a MCP61PM-GM board, so I'm able to hotflash the bios for my second bad mobo, but still no friggin' video.  tried adding video card, but neither the onboard on gpu card work in those two boards.  Anyone got any ideas?
<terminhell> tristan3199us: Archlinux
<alexander-zf> mcurran: but how to erase the error  when installing software, it's still finding flash-downloader
<zzecool> Krised: no idea :P
<terminhell> tristan3199us: It's not for the freshbloods of the nix world. As you piece it together mostly from scratch and hand modify a lot of config files
<mcurran> remove flash downloader, then go to adobe website/downloads/ and download the flashplayer for linux x86 or i586/x64.  then extract that archive you download and it'll have the libflashplayer.so file you need.
<tristan3199us> terminhell: was lookin to try something new.. dont mind learning.. is it complicated to get running??
<mcurran> Is there a terminal based way to burn an image to a dvd?  Could i just loop mount an iso to a temp. directory and then cp -r all the files to /dev/cdrom ?
<mcurran> or /dev/sr0 whatever the drive is mounted as?
<Lint> why bother if it has exactly same software but inferior packagers team?
<mcurran> HEYHEYHEY, are you using gparted?
<mcurran> if not, try it.
<tristan3199us> been foolin around with ubuntu for a couple years.. and have learned alot.. but im still constanly learning.
<NotproN> the ubuntu alternate cd that i downloades from the site is bootable?
<mcurran> these mobos are really making me upset, since they're perfect workstations for two nodes I could be using, especially since they're nforce boards with CUDA capable onboard chips
<GhostWolf> hi all, is there something i need to install or do in order to get ubuntu to reconize audio cd's? i have rhythmbox and banshee and they both don't show the audio cd when i insert the cd
<mcurran> pyrit cluster hopes :( haaaaa.
<alexander-zf> ok thanks mcurran..u're awesome..
<mcurran> did it work
<mcurran> Let me know if you need specifics alex
<tristan3199us> ghostwolf: are you able to open the cd in nautilus ??
<GhostWolf> tristan3199us, no im not its not reconizing it at all
<NotproN> ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386 works like a live cd?
<terminhell> tristan3199us:  Yes. There is no GUI installer, or gui at all, at first that is. You get a terminal, and a few other tools. Then you add what you want afterwards
<tristan3199us> terminhell: would i need to add my own repos as well?? would preferr not to have ubuntu since im using a notebook right now and would rather not be dealing with problems on things i never use..
<prashant_123456> how to reset gnome panel to default
<prashant_123456> using ubuntu 11.10
<terminhell> tristan3199us: I wouldnt recommend it to anyone with less than a year or two of linux usage. Repo's are already in place for the most part, you just enable the ones for your region you want.
<tristan3199us> ghostwolf: is it an internal cd drive or usb?
<GhostWolf> tristan3199us, an internal cd drive
<GhostWolf> i don't know if i ever used or try using an audio cd while using ubuntu, i always have music on my computer
<mcurran> prashant_123456 I'll tell u in a sec. I gotta find it
<terminhell> tristan3199us: if your serious about being serious with linux, give this a thorough readover: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners'_Guide
<tristan3199us> ghostwolf: http://www.google.com/url?q=https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount&sa=U&ei=KWc7T5GQFYTm2gX5l-DKCg&ved=0CAwQFjAE&client=internal-uds-cse&usg=AFQjCNF3491DSPDWIupVS2pbcsRki0JqHg
<mcurran> prashant_123456 I'm pretty sure you delete ~/.gnome2/panel2.d the pane2.d directory, but I'm not possitive, and that's for gnome2
<GhostWolf> tristan3199us, not to be rude but i don't think thats going to help, if its a problem of not reading a plain audio cd it has to be something not needed mounted, ubuntu can reconize other discs just fine..
<GhostWolf> but anyways since that wasn't really want i wanted to know i just do an old fashion way and go into windows and put the music onto my comp..
<janisozaur> why does 'canorus' package require lilypond-doc? shouldn't the -doc package be only suggested?
<terminhell> because ubuntu likes to pull in things that really aren't required
<prashant_123456> mcurran, using ubuntu 11.10
<terminhell> i mean, just try removing gdm or evolution....it tries  to take all of gnome with it...or used too
<tristan3199us> ghostwolf: no offense taken..
<janisozaur> terminhell, hmm, it seems that apt-get thinks 'recommends' means 'depends'
<terminhell> heh
<Lint> terminhell, that's because gnome is compiled in the way its developers expect
<Lint> they cannot afford playing hackers and compile gnome without important dependencies providing the functionality user wants
<terminhell> Lint: its an ubuntu issue. other distro's will allow you to remove components from gnome that wont end up removing the whole gnome install.
<glebihan> terminhell, ubuntu also allows you to do that
<terminhell> perhaps, but not as finely tuned as it could be
<glebihan> terminhell, the only package that will get removed when you uninstall gdm is the gnome metapacjage
<wisnia> who can tell me how to change gnome file manager icon colours (apperance) ?
<Lint> terminhell, they will not, as gnome components will not load if libraries they are linked with are missing
<linux5001> Hey guys, anybody knows where to get Linux System Engineers? I already advertised on xing, linkedin without success. The market seems be completely sucked dry. Anybody knows of forums that have subforums for jobs? I can not find any.
<glebihan> Lint, most gnome components do not depend on each other
<terminhell> and thats the problem. for some reason evolution is tied in so much with ubuntu's version of gnome (or at least used to be) that it wants to take most of it with it
<tobs> how can i send privat msg to users in irc under client "weechat"
<tobs> ?
<glebihan> terminhell, what do you mean "most of it" ?
<terminhell> gnome
<tobs> anybody else uses "weechat"??
<glebihan> terminhell, what does it want to remove when you try to uninstall evolution ? which packages
<alexander-zf> how to change from default unity to gnome in ltsp client?
<terminhell> gnome-desktop
<glebihan> terminhell, that's a metapackage
<glebihan> terminhell, removing it doesn't actually remove anything
<terminhell> hmm, a bit misleading i suppose
<glebihan> terminhell, it's just there to help installing a default gnome desktop
<terminhell> still odd that it would even display that though
<glebihan> terminhell, it depends on all gnome packages but contains no data
<terminhell> it just doesnt seem as modular as it could be
<glebihan> terminhell, no, it's normal. Evolution is one of gnome's default applications so gnome-desktop depend on it
<glebihan> terminhell, it is very modular. As soon as you'll remove the gnome-desktop package, you'll be able to remove any part of gnome you want
<terminhell> i guess my issue is the need to remove a meta package in the first place, or its need of one at all
<glebihan> terminhell, the need for one is that it makes things much more simpler when a user wants to install gnome
<glebihan> terminhell, he only has 1 package to install
<terminhell> i guess i just have a different philosophy to package management
<Mephisto> hi
<terminhell> hello Mephisto
<Mephisto> can anyone tell me how can i get Chromium 10 from here: http://mirror.fiber.net/ubuntu-lucid/pool/universe/c/chromium-browser/ ?
<Mephisto> i need 10th version for some things...
<Mephisto> but i dunno how to install it
<terminhell> Mephisto: is it a repo?
<Mephisto> not really.. it's a mirror..
<terminhell> you may have to compile it
<Mephisto> but it probably can be used as a repo.. i'm not sure
<Mephisto> what for?..
<tristan3199us> im getting an error also saying extlinux not found.. this is required for ext2-formatted usb drive install mode.  install the "syslinux" package or your distribution's equivalent..
<tristan3199us> however i do have syslinux packages installed and im not using ext2
<terminhell> Mephisto: download the version you need and for your appropriate architecture (32 or 64bit) then double click and install it after its downloaded
<Mephisto> terminhell, erm.. are you sure it's possible?..
<terminhell> or in terminal, dpkg -i /package/name
<Mephisto> ok
<Mephisto> thanks
<Linux50001> Anybody knows Linux forums that have subforums for jobs? I am desperately looking for Linux System Engineers in Switzerland. I can not find any on linkedin or xing. The market is sucked dry.
<terminhell> Nope Linux50001
<Linux50001> :(
<Linux50001> Are there any other Linux related channeld where I could ask?
<somsip> Linux50001: try the freelance sites?
<terminhell> try #linux
<DJones> Linux50001: Just wondering if there is an ubuntu swiss loco that might be able to help
<Linux50001> somsip: I did but I need Linux Engineers for permante positions not projects.
<Yabden> hire me and i will write the programs to power your coo-coo clocks
<somsip> Linux50001: what is "permanent"? I've been with two clients well over a year from freelance jobs
<Linux50001> somsip: open end. You know any good freelancer sites for Linux covering Europe?
<Linux50001> somsip: I tried freelancermap.de but everybody in involved in projects.
<Yabden> is there really a linux sysadmin/engineer shortage in europe?
<Linux50001> Yabden, totally. Trust me.
<somsip> Linux50001: oDesk, eLance, i wouldn't bother with scriptlance, getafreelancer possibly. It's been a while since I had to ue them
<DJones> Linux50001: There is a swiss ubuntu loco with an irc channel on freenode #ubuntu-ch you could ask there or in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux as well, probably a a few good channels that might have somebody that can suggest somewhere
<Linux50001> yabden, I am a professional recruiter. There are no Linux System Engineers anywhere to be found at the moment. Everybody I contact has the same problem.
<Myrtti> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Yabden> that's interesting
<Linux50001> somsip, thx for the names
<Linux50001> DJones, thx
<Massachusetts> questions concerning ubuntu 12.04 multimonitor support
<auronandace_> !12.04 | Massachusetts
<ubottu> Massachusetts: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Massachusetts> ok
<Massachusetts> thanks
<Abooda> !11.10| Abooda
<ubottu> Abooda, please see my private message
<Abooda> wow, cool bot
<Abooda> how much does it know?
<jrmy> what's the difference between the amd proprietary drivers ones the normal and the other is the post release
<NotproN> guys please help me out here
<NotproN> i downloaded the ubuntu cd
<NotproN> is there a way i can run it live cd?
<Yabden> it already runs as a livecd
<meet> is this the only ubuntu help channel?
<NotproN> the only option here is install ubuntu
<meet> Yabden yobu can create a bootable us
<meet> usb
<damo22> NotproN, did u dl the alternate cd?
<DJones> NotproN: The standard desktop iso just needs burning to a cd or a usb stick and then booting up with the disc/usb inserted, there should be a "Try Ubuntu" option when it starts up
<jrmy> heh.. that's the problem
<jrmy> alternate is just for installation
<NotproN> damo22: yeah alternate one
<NotproN> ohhh
<NotproN> i see
<NotproN> ty so
<Yabden> yup just get the regular one
<damo22> NotproN, you cant use the alternate one as a livecd
<jrmy> yeah I figured that out the hard way too
<Yabden> if you want to save a cd you can use a usb stick
<NotproN> whats the diff between 2?
<DJones> !alternate | NotproN
<ubottu> NotproN: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Yabden> the alternate one is meant only for installing and doesn't give you a live gui
<NotproN> i see
<NotproN> thank you guys
<jrmy> well that's nice info I didn't know :]
<NotproN> so much
<jrmy> yw
<DJones> !live | NotproN (This is the live cd/desktop cd)
<ubottu> NotproN (This is the live cd/desktop cd): The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<jrmy> so yeah anyone know more about the proprietary drivers for amd graphics cards?
<NotproN> ty guys
<mukwenhac> hi guys. I just installed netbeans by downloading from their official website then installing via the terminal. problem is when i type netbeans in the command line to run it, it tells me its not yet installed
<NotproN> i apreciate the info
<jrmy> I'm not sure if either will work for my gpu but I noticed there is 2 of them.. wanting to know the differences
<mukwenhac> i installed netbeans version 7.1
<tristan3199us> seems my user has lost permission to do pretty much anything. and my xinitrc is missing..
<mukwenhac> in the software center the one available is 6.9
<tristan3199us> where can i obtain a new xinitrc??
<mukwenhac> does anyone know how I can make linux aware of this newly installed netbeans??
<jrmy> brb
<mukwenhac> it does appear in my launch menu
<mukwenhac> but from the command line, nothing happens...it's mistaken
<Yabden> maybe it isn't in your path
<mukwenhac> thanks, Yabden which path would this be
<Yabden> do: whereis netbeans
<Jake> .
<Jake> ty
<Yabden> it will probably tell you the directory
<mukwenhac> this is the output -> netbeans: /etc/netbeans.import /etc/netbeans.conf /etc/netbeans.clusters /usr/local/bin/netbeans /usr/share/netbeans
<Yabden> you should be able to run it by doing /usr/local/bin/netbeans then
<mukwenhac> I tried that -> bash: /usr/local/bin/netbeans: No such file or directory
<tristan3199us> sudo gedit
<dr_willis> gksudo gedit
<tristan3199us> well i managed to get xinitrc edited.. added
<tristan3199us> exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch gnome-session but its in ect/x
<tristan3199us> x11/
<prashant_123456> cannot reset gnome panels using ubuntu 11.10 classic gnome
<slobro> spyro
<slobro> gateway to glimmer
<gerard12> goodmorning
<rokyronnie> can Skype use ALSA ?
<Yabden> alsa can emulate oss so if skype supports oss then alsa will work with it
<Dubaco> hi
<Dubaco> does a netbook remix 11.04 exist?
<rokyronnie> so.. how can I do that ? cause ALSA is the only way my microphone works
<auronandace_> Dubaco: no, unity is meant to be for netbooks anyway
<Dubaco> huh?
<auronandace_> !unity | Dubaco
<ubottu> Dubaco: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<NotproN> does somebody here run ubunto in dual boot with osx?
<akram> hi
<auronandace> !anyone | NotproN
<ubottu> NotproN: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<somsip> mukwenhac: it should be a link in /usr/local/bin/netbeans. On mine:  netbeans -> /usr/local/netbeans-7.1/bin/netbeans*
<akram> هاي
<NotproN> does somebody have done dual boot with ubuntu/osx under macbooks?
<NotproN> if yeas, how do i do i
<ikonia> NotproN: I have done in the past, I'm not currently
<melvincv> there he goes again
<ikonia> NotproN: you'll get better responses if you just ask your question rather than if anyone has this, people know how to do things even if they don't do them thereselves
<ikonia> melvincv: ?
<auronandace> !dualboot | NotproN
<ubottu> NotproN: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<theadmin> NotproN: The Ubuntu installer detects other operating systems, if you use the simple partitioning option it will automatically handle all the dual boot for you, can't be a big deal
<theadmin> Then again I have no idea if grub really boots osx or not (don't see why not, it can chainload...)
<melvincv> ikonia, "does somebody... " doesn't really help anybody, right?
<ikonia> melvincv: not really no.
<theadmin> melvincv: Some people just don't know how to ask questions :D
<pigiman> Hey there, I have installed latest skype version and seems that it always get stuck. Any ideas what can I do to fix it?
<eskizle->  how can i extract applet from webpages?
<chaospsychex> eskizle-: what do you mean 'extract' ?
<eskizle-> to be able to get the jar
<eskizle-> so that i can reuse it for exemple
<chaospsychex> oh
<chaospsychex> what browser are u using?
<eskizle-> ff
<eskizle-> firefox
<rokyronnie> where is the old ALT+F2 command in Ubuntu 11.10 ? cause when I do this nothing happen
<chaospsychex> eskizle-: there is an extension for firefox so see jar
<chaospsychex> dev tools extension
<sgo11> rokyronnie, it works here.
<eskizle-> chaospsychex: ok...
<chaospsychex> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sgo11> rokyronnie, gnome-control-center keyboard
<rokyronnie> ok, and how the command called ?
<sgo11> rokyronnie, I just posted for you. gnome-control-center keyboard
<rokyronnie> ok thanks, problem solved
<sgo11> rokyronnie, you're welcome. :)
<rokyronnie> but I really can't figure out how to make my mike work with skype, alsa being the only way my mike ever worked, and I can't find anything else then PulseAudio in skype sound settings
<jswagner> just installed the 0214 daily-live image on an HP EliteBook 2760p and everything went really smoothly :)
<MacroMan> Hi everyone.
<MacroMan> I've got a big problem this morning. I decided to try out one of these USB 2 VGA adapters
<MacroMan> So I plugged it in and booted, then gnome only loaded on the monitor plugged into the adapter
<MacroMan> I shutdown and unplugged it then booted again. Now I'm only getting to stage 3 booting (command line only)
<MacroMan> I tried 'start gdm'
<tumppu> startx
<tumppu> you can't start gdm without X
<jswagner> best feature: connected to wifi from live cd, and after i booted into the system, it remember the network and the key
<MacroMan> thanks I'll try it. One thing I did note from the syslog. It was still trying to load the USBDID something or other
<MacroMan> Basically the driver for the usb adapter
<jswagner> everything worked out of the box, even the digitizer
<jswagner> playing with gnome-shell now
<MacroMan> So it seems that it is now configured the default monitor for the adapter. Know where this configuration is stored?
<MacroMan> I'm on 10.04 lts
<jswagner> xorg.conf?
<MacroMan> There isn't a xorg.conf on 10.04
<tumppu> xinitrc?
<MacroMan> Any idea where xinittrc is? I googled but can't find it
<Muelli> MacroMan: well, I think you are supposed to put it in your home directory.
<tumppu> /etc/X11/xinit
<MacroMan> In my syslog I have: WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': No such file or directory
<chaospsychex> lol
<MacroMan> xinittrc doesn't contain any monitor or driver information
<MacroMan> I also have this error: gdm-binary[2561]: WARNING: Unable to find users: no seat-id found
<MacroMan> I'm really stuck. Anybody have any ideas?
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: what is the problem
<MacroMan> I plugged in a USB 2 VGA adapter which didn't work and now when I boot gdm won't loa
<MacroMan> d
<chaospsychex> ok is it plugged in right now?
<TA5K> Hi, I have a problem with setting my display resolution permanently. Changing it via Settings Dialog and "save it permanently" has no effect. Any suggestions?
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: are you at the shell ?
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: tty?
<MacroMan> Yes, I'm at shell
<chaospsychex> are you on mars or something
<chaospsychex> cuz it takes you like 5mins to reply
<chaospsychex> lag....
<MacroMan> Here's my log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/842828/
<MacroMan> from syslog
<chaospsychex> well anyway, pull out the adapter then plug it back in. wait 2 secs after plugging it back in then do 'dmesg' paste the last 10 lines
<snow_usa> ok, bye huayra
<snow_usa> thanks
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: ok, im looking at it.....
<MacroMan> I'm not bothered about getting it working now. I just want my normal display monitors back up and running
<raahede> I have a technical issue, who should i report it to?
<junglist99> hello
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: show me the contents of '/etc/gdm/custom.conf'
<MonkeyDust> raahede  maybe someone here can help
<MacroMan> That file doesn't exist
<MacroMan> I'm not sure if it used to or not
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: ls | grep /etc/gdm/
<juvelu_> ?
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: i mean 'ls /etc/gdm/'
<MacroMan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/842832/
<MacroMan> There ^
<TA5K> Mmm, I can't click with mouse right now. Mouse curser seans to changed it's icon, but I can't select anything ... ??!?
<raahede> Okay, I have a thinkpad edge 0196-2EG where i run ubuntu desktop aside my windows 7 installation. My ubuntu can sometime freeze and I have to hardreset my computer to come into normal conditions again. I also have a IBM thinkpad T41 with a full Ubuntu install and there is no problems at all.. What can cause to freeze problem on the thinkpad 0196-2EG?
<lukman> mas mau print
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: one sec
<MacroMan> K thanks
<nixmaniack> hi, I want to create a demo user without displaying it on Login Screen, and no clutter of .skel in it's home directory. How can I do that?
<namoamitabuddha> Is there anybody suffering from ipw2200?
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: have you tried creating that file it's complaining about and seeing what happens?
<MacroMan> I can try that
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: sudo nano /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<chaospsychex> CTRL+O to ouput it and then ctrl+x to quit, don't put anything in it just yet
<MacroMan> Ok, I need to restart to see if that works
<MacroMan> I'll drop from here, but be back on once I've tried it
<henkselikapina> part #ubuntu
<chaospsychex> he didn't need to restart.....
<chaospsychex> :-/
<sedataym> hi
<chaospsychex> ahoy
<azbarcea_> hello everyone ...
<azbarcea_> i have a problem with apt
<Angablade> And?
<azbarcea_> the same discribed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11667234
<raahede> Any one who has experienced my above problem?
<azbarcea_> the problem is that any-get install, upgrade doesn't fail but reports errors
<azbarcea_> does anyone has any suggestion?
<MacroMan> Still only boots to command line
<chaospsychex> complaining of same msg?
<MacroMan> Let me just check the log
<Muelli> azbarcea_: can you give us the full output of your problem in a pastebin, please? Otherwise it's hard to tell
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: do you have the usb adapter removed?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/pc2evvhe
<azbarcea_> the problem occured when muon freezed at 97%
<MacroMan> I did when I tried it. I'm using the adapter so I can get on here
<azbarcea_> i tried anything I knew (from dpkg --configure -a) to erase cache etc
<MacroMan> That's why I had to log out from this channel
<Muelli> hm azbarcea_. Looks bad. Maybe do smth like "apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic" helps?
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: so this adapter allows you to plug a vga monitor into a usb port?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: the problem got worse when I removed manually the files from /boot with 3.0.0.0-16
<Muelli> uh azbarcea_
<azbarcea_> Muelly - i tried yesterday that, lets see what happens now
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: what video-outs does your board have?
<MacroMan> I'm using nvidea card. It has VGA and DVI-I
<MacroMan> One monitor in each socket
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: so your problem is gdm won't start?
<MacroMan> hmm, from the log it looks like it's loading the sisusb driver (FOr the usb adapter): http://paste.ubuntu.com/842843/
<MacroMan> Yes, gdm won't load wihtout using this usb adapter
<MacroMan> It was fine up unitil I plugged that dammed thing in
<TA5K> Mousebug: I had to reload the psmouse module "modprobe .r psmouse" ... now it's working .. for how long?!
<azbarcea_> Muelli: I tried anything from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<TA5K> Wow powertop shows "37.0% (506.7)   [Rescheduling interrupts] <kernel IPI>" ... :(
<Muelli> azbarcea_: What's the outoput of apt-get install --reinstall?
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: show me output of 'lsmod | grep usb'
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/zBhPUi5S
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: with the adapter removed
<MacroMan> OK I need to reboot for that. GIve me a minute
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: if you reboot with the adapter removed will gdm start?
<Muelli> azbarcea_: sick :-\ So what kernels do you have installed? Check with smth like apt-cache policy linux-kernel. Then, *I*'d apt-get remove the -15 kernel but mind you that it might leave you with an unbootable system.
<azbarcea_> Muelli: the kernel I'm using right now is -15
<azbarcea_> Muelli: the dist-upgrade tried to install -16
<Muelli> azbarcea_: yeah, I guess so. I'd remove it and install the -16 right away.
<azbarcea_> Muelli: yesterday I tried to compile -17, but after compile, the install failed with the same error
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: welcome back
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: so you have the adapter in now?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: I try to force install the -16 without loosing the -15
<MonkeyDust> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Muelli> azbarcea_: nah, won't work.
<azbarcea_> Muelli: I don't know to do that (it seams)
<Pumpkin-> ./win 32
<Pumpkin-> aishfasfa
<MacroMan> Hi, 'lsmod | grep usb' show this when the adapter is unplugged: http://paste.ubuntu.com/842853/
<MacroMan> Yes I have the adapter plugged in now
<Muelli> azbarcea_: but that;s why I asked for the other kernels. If you had other kernels installed, then removing the current one isn't a big deal.
<MacroMan> It's the only way I get gdm to load
<varnie> Hi.
<varnie> I'd like to know how can I install IE on ubuntu.
<varnie> I have to perform some checks for my websites.
<theadmin> varnie: Search for "ies4linux"
<Muelli> varnie: there is "IE4Linux". check google
<azbarcea_> Muelli: this is what i have in /boot http://pastebin.com/puvk3mkG
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: so you do have the shell showing without using the adapter?
<Muelli> azbarcea_: but that;s why I asked for the other kernels. If you had other kernels installed, then removing the current one isn't a big deal.
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: are you using xchat right now?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: I don't think -16 is a working one
<MacroMan> No I'm using the web browser
<MacroMan> webchat.freenode.net
<azbarcea_> Muelli: Ok .. let's remove the 15 then
<MacroMan> Yes the shell shows without the adapter
<MacroMan> This is what 'lsmod ...' is hsowing now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/842858/
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: ok i see....
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: ok do this
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: unplug this adapter and boot on your other monitor
<MacroMan> ok
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: when u get to the shell you will need to run these commands
<azbarcea_> Muelli: this is what I have now: http://pastebin.com/pBPHfZVv
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: sudo apt-get install irssi
<MacroMan> k
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: once that command is done, run 'irssi'
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: then irssi will start
<LinSkyrate> question: How do i resolve hostnames on LAN? i only get the ip adr on all the hosts..
<MacroMan> I take it irssi is an irc client
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: yes
<Dwade09> how do i convert .flv or .mp4 or .avi to .mp3?
<Muelli> so azbarcea_, I think you can apt-get purge the -15 one, because you still have the -12 installed :) Actually, apt-get purge both, the -15 and the -16. Oh, and the -17, too.
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: once irssi is started you run '/server irc.ubuntu.com'
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: then '/nick MacroMan' then 'join #ubuntu'
<MacroMan> Ok got it
<chaospsychex> so do that and we go from there
<MacroMan> I'll be back on in a min
<MacroMan> thanks
<MacroMan> Hi
<chaospsychex> ok
<chaospsychex> your not using the adapter now right?
<MacroMan> No, it's unplugged
<chaospsychex> ok show me 'lsmod | grep usb'
<Tedster> Hi!
<chaospsychex> oh wait, lol will be hard your at the shell
<MacroMan> Can I drop out of irssi keep the session open?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: now what: http://pastebin.com/1HUZkWmR
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: if you hold ALT and press the right arrow key you will go to another terminal
<MacroMan> Ok cool
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: if you hold ALT and press the left arrow key u will come back
<huyhoa> my flv files are accidentally deleted, how can I recover them?
<huyhoa> I tried foremost and scalpel, but they dont support flv
<junglist99> can someone help me make my souncard work with prgm mixxx ?
<junglist99> please
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: on TTY2 do 'lsmod | grep usb' and see if that 'sisusbvga' shows up
<llutz> huyhoa:use photorec
<MacroMan> Ok, ismod isn't working now
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: lsmod
<Lcawte> Hi, I have a server running on my network, and for some reason, it no longer responds to its hostname (before I could connect to lcserv via http and ssh) and now I have to use its lan IP, anyone have any idea why?
<chaospsychex> l not i
<MacroMan> DOh, typo
<chaospsychex> :-)
<llutz> !info testdisk | huyhoa
<ubottu> huyhoa: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (oneiric), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<MacroMan> No it doesn't show
<huyhoa> yep, try them now, thx you
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: your on one monitor now? which socket are you using ?
<MacroMan> DVI-I
<Muelli> azbarcea_: that's good so far.
<Muelli> azbarcea_: do a apt-get install linux-image.
<junglist99> hello can someone help me make my souncard work with prgm mixxx ?
<junglist99> please
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/1W1dnksZ
<MacroMan> and VGA actually because I ussually run dual screen, but both are showing the same thing at the moment
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: ok one sec
<azbarcea_> Muelli: right now
<Halexander9000> Greetings gentlehumans! Does anyone have any idea why clicking fast in a minecraft window makes it lose focus of the cursor and thus force the game display the pause menu?
<BarryB> why cant send to channel
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: what does 'lsmod | grep video vga' show ?
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: well nvm that, type 'gdm' and tell me what happens
<Halexander9000> I'm using a LXDE desktop manager with the latest Ubuntu release, and frankly I didn't have this problem back when I was using the Unity Desktop Manager.
<llutz> chaospsychex: it will say "file not found"
<Lcawte> Hi, I have a server running on my network, and for some reason, it no longer responds to its hostname (before I could connect to lcserv via http and ssh) and now I have to use its lan IP, anyone have any idea why?
<BarryB> lists the modules that are related to video vga
<azbarcea_> Muelli: now what? http://pastebin.com/KFQ168pF
<MacroMan> 'vga: No such file or directory'
<BarryB> see if you have the modules
<Halexander9000> But keys did get stuck in Unity. They don't in LXDE.
<Halexander9000> Could someone please help me?
<llutz> chaospsychex: lsmod|grep -E 'video|vga'    you mean
<chaospsychex> llutz: yes
<Halexander9000> I'd very much appreciate some help.
<MacroMan> WARNING: failed to aquire org.gnome.DisplayManager: Connection ":1.18" is not allowed to own the service "org.gnome.DisplayManager" due to security policies in the configuration file
<yuler> I can't get Wacom Bamboo to function completely under Maverick.  Using dkms module v0.8.10.2, the cursor position is absolute and, using mypaint, I cannot lift the pen and start a new stroke.  The x86 driver simply doesn't work.  The device works fine under 11.10 (LiveCD).
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: sudo gdm
<azbarcea_> Muelli: and after --configure -a: http://pastebin.com/p2gWsdjn
<MacroMan> Unable to load file: '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': File is empty
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: what happens if you 'start x'
<MacroMan> Unable to find users: No seat-id found
<MacroMan> under sudo?
<Muelli> azbarcea_: wtf? /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: line 355: : No such file or directory that's weird.
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: yeah
<MacroMan> unknown job: 'x'
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: i mean 'startx' sry
<azbarcea_> Muelli: ohh ... that distroyed my day yesterday ...
<Gyro54> Hi!
<Muelli> azbarcea_: so can you execute smth like "sudo bash -x /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools 3.0.0-16-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-16-generic" and paste the output?
<MacroMan> FATAL ERROR: No screens found
<Muelli> azbarcea_: have you screwed up anything else that you haven't told us yet? I.e. remove some system packages?
<MacroMan> Check Xorg.0.log for more information
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: 'sudo apt-get remove gdm'
<BarryB> can anyone help me....im looking for a package for ubuntu 11.04 that will show a nice UI likethe old gnome with a lovely flow....kinda like MAC
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: then 'sudo apt-get install gdm'
<MacroMan> Is that safe to remove gdm?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: not as I know
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/qmmE7L2U
<Gyro54> My digital output from my sound card has stopped working under 11.10? Still works on windoze. Has there been any similar problems?
<MacroMan> Ok, the remove is running
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: yes but when u run that command before you press y to continue tell me what is being listed that will be removed, will only be gdm?
<MacroMan> Ah, too late
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: it's removing ONLY gdm ?
<Muelli> azbarcea_: and "sudo bash -x update-initramfs -c -t -k 3.0.0-16-generic -b /boot"?
<MacroMan> to remove: gdm gdm-guest ubunut-DESKTOP
<theadmin> Nothing really depends on gdm so it should be safe to remove.
<theadmin> MacroMan: It's okay, safe
<MacroMan> Ok cool
<theadmin> MacroMan: Just be sure to install another login manager
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: sudo apt-get install gdm
<MacroMan> Ok I'll do that now
<chaospsychex> wait
<theadmin> MacroMan: (try kdm or lxdm)
<chaospsychex> sudo apt-get purge gdm
<chaospsychex> run that
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/rfG0pxfi
<MacroMan> hang on, am I installing gdm, kdm or what?
<chaospsychex> gdm, but first purge
<theadmin> MacroMan: Whatever login manager works for you :D
<Halexander9000> Hello there. Anyone? A little help? I can't seem to find the option that when checked disables mouse while typing. It might be the one that's causing me these problems. Anyone?
<MacroMan> Oh I see, gdm is the login manager
<theadmin> MacroMan: Yesh.
<MacroMan> Ok well I've actually done apt-get install gdm which has finished
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: sudo gdm
<Muelli> azbarcea_: and "sudo bash -x mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-16-generic.new 3.0.0-16-generic"?
<MacroMan> Shall I remove and try kdm?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/4PPxGrTB
<chaospsychex> no 'sudo gdm' see if works
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/mouse-disabletouchpad.html   maybe
<theadmin> chaospsychex: dafuq?... Don't use that... "sudo service gdm start" is the proper way
<MacroMan> sudo gdm. Same errors as before
<chaospsychex> sudo service gdm start
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271052&highlight=disable+touchpad+while+typing  or that maybe
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/ubuntu-automatically-disable-touchpad.html
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: Sir, but I'm using LXDE, I doubt it has the same "Control panel" you're used to in Unity.
<MacroMan> it worked. gdm running, process 2990
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: the last link is CLI, DE independant
<MacroMan> But I'm still on the command line
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: ok now ALT+F7
<theadmin> MacroMan: Very well, hit Ctrl-Alt-F7 and see if you can see the login box
<theadmin> chaospsychex: You're forgetting the ctrl
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I'll give it a go and see if it works.
<chaospsychex> theadmin: u don't need the ctrl outside of DE ?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: paste to long ... just the last lines: http://pastebin.com/MRRGXAFe
<MacroMan> Ok, it's trying to start Virtualbox kernal modules
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: inside the DE u need to use the ctrl with alt
<MacroMan> the DE?
<ActionParsnip> MacroMan: may want to get updates in CLI too, may help
<Muelli> so azbarcea_, can it be that "gzip" is missing?
<theadmin> chaospsychex: Oh, really? Hm. Wasn't aware of that, I always just Ctrl-Alt-F{ttynumber}
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: ok so you logged in and gnome is starting?
<fifex> hi
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: DE is Desktop Environment
<Muelli> azbarcea_: or cpio.
<fifex> y a t il des français ?
<MacroMan> Well it says "Starting Virtualbox Kernal modules"
<yuler> Having trouble with Wacom Bamboo under Maverick.  Using dkms module v0.8.10.2, the cursor position is absolute and, using mypaint, I cannot lift the pen and start a new stroke.  The xf86 driver simply doesn't work.  Bamboo works fine under 11.10 (LiveCD).
<theadmin> !fr | fifex
<ubottu> fifex: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MacroMan> No login box
<ActionParsnip> yuler: does it work in Oneiric liveCD?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/sE6ZHpQQ
<ActionParsnip> yuler: sorry, didn't read the end
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: do you see the GDM at F7?
<yuler> ActionParsnip: if Oneric is 11.10, yes
<Muelli> azbarcea_: hm. interesting. What do "type -a gzip" or "type -a cpio" say?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/0jFshngU
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: do you see the login screen on F7?
<ActionParsnip> yuler: maverick is EOL in April, so I wouldn't waste much time in Maverick and get upgraded
<ActionParsnip> yuler: yes oneiric is 11.10
<MacroMan> No I see a screen telling me the last thing I put
<yuler> ActionParsnip: if I didn't want to waste time, I would not have asked
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/rAKKJ5Fh
<MacroMan> But it still looks like command line
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: hold ALT and press the right arrow key
<ActionParsnip> yuler: when maverick is EOL you will get no updates and no support here....
<Muelli> azbarcea_: hm. k. Then what is actually line 355 of /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs?
<chaospsychex> is 8?
<yuler> ActionParsnip: until them, my question stands
<azbarcea_> Muelli: lets see
<MacroMan> Yes, I get to another command promtp
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: tty8?
<ActionParsnip> yuler: fair enough, thats fine :)
<MacroMan> I've cycled through all 7 and nothing
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: ok go to tty2
<MacroMan> There isn't a tty8
<MacroMan> ok
<chaospsychex> sudo ps aux | grep gdm
<chaospsychex> what does it show
<Gyro54> The answer was to reset to analogue and then change back to digital - fixed the problem
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/fERv7Qs3
<MacroMan> Ok I get this: "david 3314 0.0 0.0 3328 812 tty2 S+ 11:02 0:00 grep --color=auto gdm"
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: ok is this VM?
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: i suggest to add:  | grep -v grep     so grep itself doesn't show
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: sudo pkill x
<MacroMan> VM as in virtual machine?
<MacroMan> No it's not
<llutz> chaospsychex: "pgrep gdm"
<MacroMan> Ok I did sudo pkill x
<Simon1245> Hey guys, could someone tell me how to connect "My Documents" from Windows to Linux and changes made in Linux happens on Windows aswell, would be appericated if someoen could help me step by step :)
<Muelli> eh azbarcea_. More context would be good, i.e. to see were ec2 comes from :-\ Maybe use wgetpaste or smth like that to conveniently post the thing.
<damo22> Simon1245, you could create a separate partition for your stuff
<MacroMan> "pgrep gdm" doesn't do anything
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: reboot
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: is it an internel partition
<MacroMan> OK, be back in a min
<llutz> MacroMan: so no gdm running
<chaospsychex> k
<damo22> Simon1245, using an NTFS or FAT32 partition that both OS can see
<Simon1245> damo22, How would that work?
<Simon1245> damo22, No idea, ActionParsnip what does that mean lol
<damo22> Simon1245, basically its a segment of your hard disk dedicated to your important files, and both OS can Read and Write to it
<david> OK, it booted back to command line
<Guest45827> ah damn
<damo22> Simon1245, is that what youre after?
<Guest45827> I didn't login to MacroMan quick enough
<Simon1245> damo22, How can I check wether it's NTFS or FAT32?
<Simon1245> damo22, Yes so basically if I'm working on linux and saves something that it appears on Windows when I switch to Windows partition
<damo22> Simon1245, it doesnt exist on your machine yet, im saying its one way you can set things up
<david__> Ok I'm back
<david__> It's MacroMan
<Simon1245> damo22, I want something that could save changes I made in one OS to another so I don't have to switch it manually, it's hard to explain lol
<chaospsychex> david__: so what happened
<damo22> Simon1245, this is why i recommend splitting your important data into a separate partition
<david__> Just booted back to command line
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: is it on a disk INSIDE the system?
<david__> But did do a disk check when it started
<kaiowas> Hi, just wondering if anyone here has installed Ubuntu on a Mac and could answer a couple of questions?
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, Yeah it's on the harddrive in the computer, not using any external one if that's what you mean
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: Ubuntu can access your NTFS partitions easily, just have it mount at boot then make a symlink for easy access
<david__> Shall I try removing gdm and putting on kdm instead?
<Jordan_U> kaiowas: Easiest way to find out is to ask your questions. If anyone can answer them, they probably will :)
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: yes, its on a drive inside your system, so its an internal partitions
<chaospsychex> david__: do you run the purge command before you reinstalled gdm ?
<kaiowas> Jordan_U: Right :)
<damo22> Simon1245, can you paste the output of sudo fdisk -l
<david__> No, was I supposed to?
<damo22> Simon1245, to a pastebin
<Simon1245> damo22, sure
<david__> So apt-get remove gdm
<david__> apt-get purge gdm
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, I see :) your way seems easier how can I do it?
<chaospsychex> apt-get remove --purge gdm
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551332/
<david__> then apt-get install gdm
<chaospsychex> yes
<chaospsychex> prefixed with sudo ofcourse
<azbarcea_> Muelli: great tool that wgetpaste ... thx ...
<david__> Ok, let me do that quickly
<chaospsychex> ok
<kaiowas> How much space will Ubuntu take installed? I thought 20gb should be enough for a Ubuntu partition, so i can play around some with it.
<doug_> :q
<chaospsychex> ubuntu will take 19.5gb
<chaospsychex> j/k
<damo22> chaospsychex, O_o
<david__> hmm, my tty2 is stuck starting apache.
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: you will need to add an entry for it in /etc/fstab so that it mounts at boot
<Myrtti> kaiowas: depends on how you'll partition and plan your system
<kaiowas> they are good at compressing those files then ;)
<Simon1245> damo22, http://pastebin.com/1Eb5si8d
<chaospsychex> david__: why is it trying to start apache?
<Myrtti> chaospsychex: if you don't have constructive and actually helpful things to say, then don't.
<Jordan_U> kaiowas: A default install of Ubuntu takes a little less than 3 GiB last I checked. How much space you need beyond that depens on what files you store and what applications you install.
<ActionParsnip> kaiowas: my full gnome desktop is about 4Gb in size with all the codecs and so forth
<kaiowas> Myrtti: First time install.. so this will be just a partition so i can learn Ubuntu.
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, could you show me how to do it like step by step as I'm a beginner to this.
<david__> I have apache running on my machine by default
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs | Simon1245
<ubottu> Simon1245: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<david__> I'll worry about that later
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: there are plenty of guides around
<Simon1245> ActionParsnip, Thanks :) Checking it now :)
<damo22> Simon1245, you have too many swap partitions!
<david__> Don't I need to re-install ubuntu-desktop since it was removed when I first did apt-get remove gdm?
<Muelli> hm azbarcea_. It tries to do a  "find /tmp/mkinitramfs_SISkZ5". Can you do that?
<kaiowas> So, to partition my drive i should go to the Bootcamp program and do the same way as i install windows.. then install refit?
<chaospsychex> david__: yes, was that re-installed when gdm was re-installed?
<chaospsychex> david__: it should of installed it when gdm was installed, depends
<david__> No, when I removed gdm again, it didn't show it for removal
<chaospsychex> sudo apt-get install gdm
<chaospsychex> dont hit anything
<david__> how do I check if I have it
<Jordan_U> kaiowas: No. Boot Camp will create a "hybrid" mbr, which is only needed because Windows can't boot from GPT on BIOS systems. If you're not using Windows, you don't want a hybrid mbr.
<Simon1245> damo22, What does that mean lol
<chaospsychex> david__: have what?
<david__> ubuntu-desktop?
<kaiowas> Jordan: Ok, so just go to diskutilities and make one more partition of the free space i have?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551333/
<david__> Actually the apt-get install for gdm sisn't install it
<david__> Can I do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<damo22> Simon1245, it appears that you have a hidden windows partition, plus 2 NTFS partitions plus a linux one and 3 swap partitions
<chaospsychex> david__: ok so 'sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop' first
<Muelli> hm azbarcea_. Looks good. Can you do a "echo $?" immediately after the find?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: no headers
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: That hasn't helped sir.
<Jordan_U> kaiowas: Follow the directions here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download , and also install rEFIt just for ease (it's not needed, but it's convenient)
<david__> Ok, now install?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: shouldn't be some headers there?
<chaospsychex> david__: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<david__> Ok Downloading
<chaospsychex> david__: then 'sudo apt-get install gdm'
<david__> it's 10mb
<Simon1245> damo22, the hidden one is Windows recovery one, the 2 NTFS is one C: and one :D for like backup files, linux one is kinda obvious and got no idea what the 3 swap one means lol
<david__> I already have gdm though
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: thats all I know dude, sorry. Not something I use
<azbarcea_> Muelli: output is: 0
<damo22> Simon1245, do you want 4Gb of extra space as a E:?
<Muelli> no azbarcea_, why? It's the initramdisk, the thing that gets loaded even before your OS is loaded.
<chaospsychex> david__: did you purge before you 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desltop' ?
<farrukhjon> how about upgrading linux kernel from kernel.org from trabal, is who tried it
<david__> Yes
<Simon1245> E: linux one?
<kaiowas> Jordan_U: Thank you. If i don't install rEFIt i can just hold the ALT key and choose the Ubuntu partition?
<david__> It's also instsalling linux-headers-generic
<azbarcea_> Muelli: $ echo $?
<azbarcea_> 0
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: By any chance, you wouldn't happen to know the LXDE chat room here? Whenever I /list the channels on this network, pidgin crashes.
<david__> Ok that's complete now
<Jordan_U> kaiowas: Yes. Though it will be incorrectly labeled "Windows" by Apple's firmware.
<chaospsychex> david__:  try 'sudo service start ubuntu-desktop'
<Muelli> hm azbarcea_. Weird. I don't really get it then. cpio might be failing. So can you do the find /path/to/smth | cpio -R 0:0 -o -H newc; echo $?   ? where /path/to  is the path in /tmp/
<damo22> Simon1245, there is 4Gb of extra space floating around you could use as Windows E: / Linux /dev/sda6
<Jordan_U> kaiowas: You should also use the +mac iso, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<Dwade09> im trying to make an audio cd but k3b wont let me says .mp3 is unsupported
<david__> "unrecorgnized service"
<Simon1245> damo22, Sure :D would be good as it's for no use anyways :) How can I do that?
<kaiowas> Jordan_U: Oh, thanks for telling me about that one, i made a usb stick of the 64 bit.. but not Mac iso.
<chaospsychex> david__: service start gdm
<junglist99> can someone help me make my souncard work with prgm mixxx ?
<junglist99> please
<terminhell> Halexander9000: there are far too many rooms for pidgin to handle. just try /join #lxde
<david__> same thing
<MonkeyDu1t> !info mixxx
<ubottu> mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0+dfsg0-4 (oneiric), package size 2449 kB, installed size 4876 kB (Only available for linux-any all)
<Jordan_U> kaiowas: Making a USB stick which is properly bootable on a mac is a hastle, and probably not worth the trouble if you can just burn a CD>
<chaospsychex> david__: sudo service start gdm
<damo22> Simon1245, run sudo gparted
<david__> That's what I did
<winnie666> when modifiing a live iso, should i place special scripts in /usr/share or /etc? will ubiquity still install those files to HD?
<Halexander9000> Thanks terminhell!
<chaospsychex> david__: ok hold on one sec
<Simon1245> damo22, Command not found
<david__> OK thanks
<david__> I really appreciate your help so far
<Simon1245> damo22, Can I open private chat with you btw?
<damo22> Simon1245, sudo apt-get install gparted
<damo22> ok
<chaospsychex> david__: what version of ubuntu ?
<david__> 10.04 lts
<Dwade09> hello?
<kaiowas> Jordan_U: I dont have any cds.. I followed the instructions and I think i got it installed.. but now when i think about it, it wasnt bootable.. I guess i have to go and buy some CDs :).
<azbarcea_> Muelli: I don't know if I understand, the "$ sudo find . -name *smth*" returns nothing
<terminhell> kaiowas: do you have a flash drive?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: or smth is something ...
<chaospsychex> david__: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Muelli> azbarcea_: I mean  "find /tmp/mkinitramfs_SISkZ5 | cpio -R 0:0 -o -H newc; echo $?"
<kaiowas> terminhell: do you mean if i have a solidstate? No its a normal harddrive.
<terminhell> kaiowas: no i mean do you a usb thumb drive. You can use those to boot
<azbarcea_> Muelli: ugly - the output is binary
<david__> The screen flickered for a few seconds
<Jordan_U> kaiowas: There are instructions for making a USB drive which is bootable by a mac at the page I linked to, but they are complicated, not recommended, and will have you booting in EFI mode which will cause problems with graphics drivers. Also, if you do end up going the USB route you would have to *not* use the +mac iso.
<Muelli> azbarcea_: hm. but that's good *thinking*. Make it smth like this:
<tumppu> unetbootin
<Muelli> azbarcea_:  "find /tmp/mkinitramfs_SISkZ5 | cpio -R 0:0 -o -H newc> /tmp/foo.cpio; echo $?"
<terminhell> ehh, or not, thumb drive imagine is easier than burning a cd
<terminhell> just use dd
<kaiowas> terminhell: i do, but it didnt show up when i tried booting it after i tried installing it on a usb.
<david__> So I think it failed to start again. That's what it was doing when I was trying that earlier
<theadmin> terminhell: For burning a cd just use wodim... easy too :D
<Jordan_U> terminhell: For an intel mac booting from USB is much more of a hastle due to firmware bugs.
<chaospsychex> david__: no, go over to tty7
<kaiowas> Jordan_U: okey, you convinced me of buying some cds. :).
<terminhell> kaiowas: change your bios options to make your usb boot first
<Jordan_U> kaiowas: :)
<kaiowas> terminhell: it doesnt work like that on Mac
<azbarcea_> Muelli: binary too
<terminhell> silly mac's
<david__> It's sitting on "Starting AppArmor profiles!
<david__> "
<kaiowas> :)
<ActionParsnip> USB doesn't use moving parts so is awesome
<ZoFreX> am I correct in thinking that if I chown zofrex:www-data a directory and set chmod g+s, new files created in that directory should have owner zofrex and group www-data?
<david__> I now have a tty8, but it's comletely blank
<Muelli> azbarcea_:  erm, onto your terminal? It should all be in the file now and everything you see on your terminal shuold be "0"... Isn't it?
<david__> Just a flashing cursor
<chaospsychex> one sec
<azbarcea_> Muelli: i mean the foo.cpio is gibberish
<Muelli> azbarcea_: nice. That's good. Now do smth like
<Muelli> azbarcea_:  "find /tmp/mkinitramfs_SISkZ5 | cpio -R 0:0 -o -H newc | gzip > /tmp/foo.cpio.gz; echo $?"
<Muelli> azbarcea_: it should print 0 on your terminal.
<david__> chaospsychex: I need to have a break. I'll be back in 10
<chaospsychex> david__: wait
<david__brb> Ok I'm waiting
<azbarcea_> Muelli: yes it is 0 and I have the .gz file
<chaospsychex> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Muelli> azbarcea_: weird then. I don't think I understand what's going on. *thinking*
<david__> Ok
<chaospsychex> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<azbarcea_> Muelli: -rw-rw-r-- 1 alex alex 16M 2012-02-15 13:27 /tmp/foo.cpio.gz
<david__> Same thing. Just a flickereing screen
<david__> tty7 and 8 are the same
<Muelli> azbarcea_: do you have anything in /etc/initramfs-tools ? If you, it might be worth moving the contents out and try again.
<azbarcea_> Muelli: you were rith ... the output was 0
<azbarcea_> Muelli: but the command created that /tmp/foo.cpio.gz file ...
<chaospsychex> david__: what does 'sudo startx' do
<azbarcea_> Muelli: what do I do with that 16M archive?
<david__> Same as before: "no screens found"
<Halexander9000> Guys, I need to enable touchpad while typing. Can anyone help me please? Preferably using the terminal, since I'm not using the Unity desktop manager, but the LXDE one.
<Muelli> azbarcea_: just leave it for now. It was just a test whether your tools work correctly.
<azbarcea_> Muelli: this is what is have in /etc/initramfs-tools: conf.d  hooks  initramfs.conf  modules  scripts  update-initramfs.conf
<azbarcea_> Muelli: Ok :)
<david__> Ok I thing it must be a Xorg issue
<azbarcea_> Muelli: now what?
<chaospsychex> david__: ok do 'sudo lsmod | less' and go through and see if you see sisusbvga
<Muelli> k azbarcea_. Let's try to following: "sudo cp -ar /etc/initramfs-tools{,.bak}" and if that was successful, delete the whole thing, i.e. "sudo rm -r /etc/initramfs-tools/".
<chaospsychex> david__: i'm thinking the driver for the adapter is being used
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: unity isn't a desktop, its a shell. It uses Gnome as the default desktop
<Muelli> azbarcea_: then, let's try the mkinitramfs command again. I don't know how it was called though *searching*
<terminhell> Halexander9000:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics
<Muelli> azbarcea_: after you removed the directory, try a "sudo bash -x mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-16-generic.new 3.0.0-16-generic" again.
<david__> No 'sisusbvag'
<azbarcea_> Muelli: sudo bash -x mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-16-generic.new 3.0.0-16-generic
<azbarcea_> Muelli: ok!
<sideev> Am pretty new to ubuntu, can someone tell me what xfce is ?
<david__> There is "vga16fb" and "vgastate"
<Muelli> azbarcea_: works?
<freddy__> hi
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: I herp-derped out of ignorance. Thanks for correcting me.
<terminhell> sideev: xfce is a different GUI
<shaibn> Hello :) Even though I use --state-cache-days=365 with debmirror ; I keep getting 'State cache file does not exist; doing full mirroring' ; which in turn, takes the entire process a long long time. Why won't the cache exist if I use the state cache argument?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: the same ... E: mkinitramfs failure find 141 cpio 141 gzip 1 ... should I send all the output?
<david__> I'm just going to check the xorg.conf file to see if there is anything in there
<Muelli> azbarcea_: hm. yeah.
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: np man
<sideev> terminhell: can i install it on my existing ubuntu? Ubuntu is having difficulty managing power
<chaospsychex> david__: is your card an nvidia?
<david__> Yes
<chaospsychex> did u see nvidia in lsmod
<david__> I wasn't using the nvidea drivers though, just the ones that came with ubuntu
<terminhell> sideev: yes. You can also adjust power settings too
<chaospsychex> oh
<sideev> terminhell: is xubuntu is the xfce version of ubuntu?
<theadmin> sideev: Correct.
<terminhell> sideev: yes
<david__> Nothing in the config
<chaospsychex> ok do this
<freddy__> have a problem mounting a vfat usbstick on my 10.4 ubuntu server. when using mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /mng/usbstick it says wrong fs type.. when I say -t usbfs I can mount it but not copy files to it ... ?
<chaospsychex> sudo service gdm stop
<chaospsychex> david__: sudo Xorg-configure
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551357/
<Jordan_U> freddy__: What if you don't provide any -t argument at all?
<taylanub> i can't find Tor with aptitude search ?
<david__> OK I think I actually know what's happened
<chaospsychex> david__: sudo mv ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sideev> terminhell: theadmin Have been using ubuntu for 2 months now, 2 battery cells have dried up yet due to poor power management. It is consuming too much power. and getting heated up soon.
<david__> I'm just going to reboot, I'll be back on in a sec
<chaospsychex> wait
<chaospsychex> run these commands first
<Muelli> azbarcea_: hm. so the error code "141" that is returned by both, find and cpio, might come from the shell, i.e. bash. And 141 apparently is SIGPIPE. So why do the process get SIGPIPE..? Can you wgetpaste "dmesg" and "tail -n 50 /var/log/syslog" or /var/log/messages? Double check for sensitive data.
<chaospsychex> sudo Xorg-configure
<david__> There was a config file in the xorg.cond.d directory specific to that usbvga adapter
<freddy__> Jordan_U: 'you must specify file system type '
<Jordan_U> freddy__: usbfs is almost certainly *not* what you want.
<freddy__> Jordan_U: ok -
<david__> Xorg-configure - Command not found
<Jordan_U> freddy__: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<chaospsychex> david__: did u delete it
<david__> No I've moved it
<azbarcea_> Muelli: ohhh ... my /bin/sh doesn't poit to dash but to bash!
<chaospsychex> ok reboot
<freddy__> pastebin ?
<sideev> terminhell: What I understand is that am running GNOME now, can I install xubuntu too?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: I had to change that because of bitbake (scripts)
<Muelli> azbarcea_: hm. shouldn't be a problem. But you can try to revert that.
<auronandace> !xfce | sideev
<ubottu> sideev: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<azbarcea_> Muelli: good idea ...
<terminhell> sideev:  yes, after you install it, log out and change session to xfce
<Muelli> azbarcea_: well, before you get us the dmesg and syslog output or try again after the bash/dash move, do a apt-get install --reinstall initramfs-tools first.
<azbarcea_> Muelli: changed bash to dash
<auronandace> sideev: switching to xfce won't make the power management issue go away, its a regression in the kernel (fixed in 3.2.5 though)
<Muelli> azbarcea_: apt-get install --reinstall initramfs-tools
<taylanub> is there no Tor daemon in the repositories ?
<Muelli> azbarcea_: then "dmesg | wgetpaste" and "cat /var/log/messages | wgetpaste"
<azbarcea_> Muelli: reinstalled initramfs-tools http://pastebin.com/RxKtcrNt
<MacroMan> YAY!!!
<sideev> auronandace: Oh! I see. What should I do then? :-|
<MacroMan> It's working
<OerHeks> !tor | taylanub
<ubottu> taylanub: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
 * taylanub twitches .. 'wgetpaste < /var/log/messages' that
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: awesome
<terminhell> sideev:  upgrade your kernel
<auronandace> sideev: wait for precise to be released in april
<MacroMan> It was that config file in the xorg directory
<azbarcea_> Muelli dmesg - http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551360/
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: so you were using that usb adapter to add a 3rd screen?
<taylanub> OerHeks: thanks, but 'aptitude search tor' doesn't seem to find it
<MacroMan> Thank you so much for your help and patience
<MacroMan> Yes that's right
<sideev> terminhell: auronandace And where can I update the kernel?
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: np, i'm sure there is a way to configure xorg to only use that .conf file when the device is present and only for that device
<k2s> I have USB headset and would like to make Skype ring on all devices, but use only headset for call. At this moment I have to change sound settings before/after call. thx
<MacroMan> I'm a developer and it would be handy to have a 3rd screen
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: what do u develope? you code?
<MacroMan> Yes, I'll have a google around
<terminhell> sideev: i doubt ubuntu has the latest kernel in its repo's atm
<MacroMan> Yes, PHP
<auronandace> sideev: running a different kernel means we can't support you here if anything goes wrong
<OerHeks> !info tor
<axitkhurana> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 10.04, Dell studio 1435, My motherboard was replaced today, now the internet is not working on ubuntu
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.30-1build2 (oneiric), package size 1064 kB, installed size 2216 kB
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: you have a website?
<auronandace> !ppa | sideev
<ubottu> sideev: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<azbarcea_> Muelli: I don't have /var/log/messages - http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551361/, maybe syslog?
<taylanub> um, need to update some package cache perhaps
<MacroMan> Yes, I really need to update it. It looks really crap. www.wakelin.co.cc
<taylanub> (not a Ubuntu user, personally)
<BarryB> anyone here actually like UNITY in 11.10?
<Muelli> yeah azbarcea_. syslog is good.
<sideev> auronandace: terminhell Damn. Am so confused. :-( What to do then?
<auronandace> sideev: wait for 12.04 or try the ppa (knowing the risks)
<terminhell> sideev: either wait for the next release of ubuntu, or use another distro
<c31r2g> ppa?
<Abooda> has anybody here used the German language freeware . de toolbar? I am trying to remove it from Mozilla FF, but am finding it difficult (poss as I don't know German)
<MacroMan> chaospsychex: I don't really do  lot f private work anymore
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: i have site too, http://chaospsychex.comlu.com
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551362/
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: click on main, lol
<sideev> auronandace: Some alpha version (not sure about the term) is available on net I believe? Shall I try it ?
<c31r2g> ppa?
<sideev> auronandace: of 12.04 i mean
<terminhell> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<auronandace> sideev: up to you. its not stable so there are risks
<taylanub> ran uptitude update and still no tor .. must be related to my setup  (some virtual machine...)
<MacroMan> Cool. Are you a developer?
<c31r2g> !ppa
<Muelli> oh azbarcea_. that does't look good. So you have the working -12 kernel, right? Reboot into that. Your binary driver messed smth up and your filesystems seem to be remounted read-only. So a fresh boot might help...
<auronandace> !12.04 | sideev
<ubottu> sideev: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<azbarcea_> Muelli: if you don't like that efi stuff, I hate it too
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: check pm
<sideev> auronandace: Risk as in?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: ok ... rebooting
<c31r2g> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: r u using irssi right now or xchat?
<auronandace> sideev: stuff may break, do you know what alpha means?
<c31r2g> !12.10
<auronandace> !botabuse | c31r2g
<ubottu> c31r2g: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Muelli> azbarcea_: good luck man
<sideev> auronandace: I believe, they keep making changes, fixing bugs, till it comes very stable for public consumption
<c31r2g> sorry kinda new
<terminhell> <<using kernel 3.2.5-1
<azbarcea_> Muelli: if something goes wrong ... we-ll meet in livecd chrooted :)
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: yeah python
<Muelli> azbarcea_: well. the -12 kernel should boot. you might have to select it though.
<auronandace> sideev: alpha usually involves implementing features, beta is usually bug-fixing and then you get the rc and actual release (by then it is safe to use)
<Xeli> Hey, I've just updated to gnome3, how can I 'snap' windows to a corner of the screen, I used to be able to do this with ctrl alt <numpad #>
<MacroMan> chaospsychex: I'm still using irssi. I looked python once. Looked good, but I don't really have a need for it
<reSPAWNed> Hi everyone!
<terminhell> MacroMan: just drag to the side until the mouse touches screen edge
<shaibn> Hello :) Even though I use --state-cache-days=365 with debmirror ; I keep getting 'State cache file does not exist; doing full mirroring' ; which in turn, takes the entire process a long long time. Why won't the cache exist if I use the state cache argument?
<MacroMan> chaospsychex: I don't understand. I'm i a terminal window
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: u can change windows in irssi by holding ALT and hitting a number key 'ALT+3'
<sideev> auronandace: Oh. Thanks for info.
<sideev> auronandace: Why the issue is there though? It is all about kernel?
<chaospsychex> MacroMan: u see one blinking? 3 maybe?
<auronandace> sideev: yes, it is a regression in the kernel
<terminhell> Xeli:  just drag to the side until the mouse touches screen edge
<reSPAWNed> I have a perhaps very basic question about compiling a linux distribution...
<Seryth> Is there a way to put a scrolling bg on the desktop? I want to have a whole set of images rotated through every 10 seconds...
<Xeli> terminhell: that doesn't work
<auronandace> reSPAWNed: maybe ##linux is more suitable
<reSPAWNed> How do I install my newly compiled distribution on a machine?
<terminhell> Xeli: do you have gnome-shell too?
<Xeli> terminhell: I think so, at login I picked gnome-classic
<azbarcea_> Muelli: "uname -a" Linux horus 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<reSPAWNed> @auronandace: perhaps... but I thought I would try here first.
<dgulan> use english
<terminhell> Xeli: thats your problem
<reSPAWNed> auronandace: perhaps... but I thought I would try here first.
<dgulan> use english?
<dgulan> can i use Chinese?
<Xeli> terminhell: ah let me try the non classic, brb
<auronandace> reSPAWNed: this is just for support with ubuntu specifically
<dgulan> 测试
<krissed> in gnome ive made a script. I need to make a shortcut or somthing which always runs the script in terminal and with the preamble sudo infront. basicly prompting the user to type in the password before it executes. ow ?
<auronandace> !cn | dgulan
<ubottu> dgulan: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<crizzy_> krissed: gksudo
<reSPAWNed> @auronandace: Oh, ok... I'll try another channel... Thx
<krissed> crizzy_ where would i put gksudo command ?? thats sorta the problem
<crizzy_> krissed: in your bash script
<crizzy_> or
<crizzy_> basically you'll need to do a wrapper script
<sideev> auronandace: How can I check if am running on latest version of kernel or not
<crizzy_> like, #!/bin/sh, gksudo /your/real/script.sh
<auronandace> sideev: uname -a
<terminhell> sideev: uname -a
<crizzy_> with newline, not , obviously :)
<terminhell> doh >.<
<crizzy_> then make shortcut to this script
<Xeli> terminhell: yes now it works, is it possible to make a keybinding for this?
<terminhell> Xeli: probably, but ive never bothered with it
<Xeli> ah, do you happend to know the name of this behavior? Im having problems googling for it.. :p
<Seryth> Is there a way to put a scrolling bg on the desktop? I want to have a whole set of images rotated through every 10 seconds...I'm using 11.10 with xfce
<terminhell> Xeli: tiling
<terminhell> Xeli: check in either gconf or dconf editors
 * reSPAWNed is leaving...
<kaushal> Hi
<sideev> auronandace: terminhell 3.0.0-15-generic-pae #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 17:07:31 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<terminhell> Xeli: not sure if this helps https://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/CheatSheet
<auronandace> sideev: there is an update, but you won't get 3.2.5 or higher on 11.10 unless you deliberately install it
<auronandace> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.16.19 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<terminhell> sideev: i wouldnt attempt going outside of the stable kernels for ubuntu. weird weird things can happen.
<sideev> auronandace: And how can i install it?
<sideev> terminhell: The one am having is the latest stable kernels? o
<krissed> crizzy_ i have a script.. in this script i do some editing that requires sudo.. however when i execute the script it just gives me access denied. it doesnt ask me for password at all. why ?
<terminhell> sideev: most likely
<krissed> crizzy_ every command that needs the sudo inside the script starts with sudo
<auronandace> sideev: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade (that will get you the latest in the repo which is 3.0.0.16)
<denis_> my firefox crashes non stop, even after reinstallation, since last upadate. how can i fix it?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: i did another apt-get upgade ... got the same errors, the system asked me to restart, I did, the default option was kernel -16, which it freeze (with keyboard leds flashing), now i'm in  kernel -12 again
<crizzy_> krissed: execute this script via a wrapper script like i said
<krissed> ah ok. sorry didnt see that line untill just now
<Muelli> hm azbarcea_. Can you get us dmesg and syslog again?
<crizzy_> krissed: 1) script that calls your script with gksudo - this script is callable by everyone 2) your actual scrip which executes only with sudo, called by script 1
<azbarcea_> Muelli: sure
<crizzy_> krissed: then make a shortcut to the first script
<krissed> crizzy_ excelent. thanks
<azbarcea_> Muelli: dmesg is http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551370/ and syslog is http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551371/
<Oli> Anybody know where Gedit 3's settings are stored? I'm trying to migrate settings from one account to another but I've now copied everything in $(find . -iname '*gedit*') and it's still using stock settings.
<Muelli> Oli: gconf respective dconf
<ActionParsnip> Oli: try:  find $HOME | grep -i gedi
<sideev> terminhell: auronandace Thanks for all the help. Really mean it. Learned so many things. And still want to learn a lot. Sometimes I find IRC chat better than a google search. Thanks again. :)
<ActionParsnip> Oli: may also be in dconf
<Oli> ActionParsnip: that's essentially what I've done
<terminhell> sideev: your welcome. good luck
<auronandace> sideev: no worries :)
<Oli> Muelli & ActionParsnip: Any ideas how to extract the settings from one dconf and move them over?
<Muelli> azbarcea_: you've got the very same errors again. Can you see that in dmesg? I don't think it make sense but to minimize the error potential, I'd remove the nvidia binary driver. If that's possible that is :-| Maybe remove all kernels after -12.
<Muelli> Oli: not right now, but there is gconftool-2 and I'm confident, that there is a dconf-tool (or the like). Google will know.
<ActionParsnip> Oli: not sure tbh, does dconf have a man page?
<ActionParsnip> !find dconf
<ubottu> Found: dconf-gsettings-backend, libdconf-dbg, libdconf-dbus-1-0, libdconf-dbus-1-dbg, libdconf-dbus-1-dev, libdconf-dev, libdconf-doc, libdconf-qt-dev, libdconf-qt0, libdconf0 (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dconf&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<azbarcea_> Muelli: only -16 is after -12 left
<terminhell> dconf exists, dbus editing
<terminhell> dang op bot >.<
<tensorpudding> gosh darn it, how is it possible for virtualbox-dkms to desynchronize from the kernel version
<magentium__> Hello everyone :)
<raahede> How do I over SSH disable the login screen on a Ubuntu 11.10 desktop ?
<terminhell> tensorpudding: very carefully?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: remove -16 with errors http://pastebin.com/c3ZLjGfX
<terminhell> raahede: why would you do that? and what, like the gdm?
<tensorpudding> so i guess if you use virtualbox in ubuntu you always have to be in fear of updates bumping the kernel version and breaking guest additions
<iceroot> raahede: you want that the system will start with cli instead of a gui? or auto-login?
<iceroot> tensorpudding: no
<tensorpudding> or i guess i have to wait until someone pushes an update that fixes it
<iceroot> tensorpudding: not if you are using everyting from the repos
<tensorpudding> oh, i definitely am
<Halexander9000> Can anyone help me with a minecraft issue?
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: what is the issue?
<iceroot> tensorpudding: then normally everything should fit
<raahede> iceroot, yes a autologin, its on my parents computer and they dosent need a logon screen when they turn on ubuntu
<magentium__> Halexander9000 whats up? whats the issue ?
<tensorpudding> yes, and the fact that it doesn't means someone screwed up
<Muelli> ah yeah azbarcea_. We still haven't configured initramfs-tools *thinking*. Well. Can you get rid of your binary driver anyway?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: u're refering to errors from dmesg at line 1299?
<raahede> iceroot, iam supporting them via SSH, so if there is a file I just can edit, it would be perfect
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: magentium__: Same as always I'm afraid. Clicking too fast and the mouse cursor pops out of the window and pauses my game. Can't use swords because of it.
<Muelli> azbarcea_: probably. there's an oops caused by your nvidia driver and then it remounts two partitions read only. Both events are not good.
<magentium__> Ahh i see. I never had that issue on mine. What version of JAVA are you using? The OpenJDK or the SunJava version?
<magentium__> i found OpenJDK my mouse would not stay in the window.
<Halexander9000> magentium__: Hm. How do I check?
<Halexander9000> magentium__: Is there a terminal command for that?
<krissed> Hmm what happens if i attempt in using sed to delete lines in a file which doesnt exist ?
<magentium__> Halexander9000 just type in a terminal : java -version
<magentium__> And let me know what it says
<azbarcea_> Muelli: $ sudo apt-get -y purge nvidia* | wgetpaste : "No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure. E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" ... more http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551376/
<Halexander9000> magentium_: OpenJDK as suspected.
<azbarcea_> Muelli: reboot?
<Muelli> azbarcea_: mom
<Muelli> I'll check the output
<meet> hi
<meet> how do i turn on the touchpad after turning it off from the the terminal
<magentium__> Halexander9000 give me two minutes i will get you a link to install SunJava. Its much faster and more stable
<Halexander9000> Thanks magentium__.
<Muelli> azbarcea_: could you do smth like dpkg-reconfigure -p low initramfs-tools ?
<ActionParsnip> meet: could unload then reload the psmouse module
<meet> i used sudo modprobe -r psmouse to turn off the touchpad
<Calinou> to use sun's java, you will have to use update-alternatives
<Calinou> download sun's java, unzip, put in /opt folder, use update-alternatives correctly
<azbarcea_> Muelli: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: initramfs-tools is broken or not fully installed
<meet> whats the opposite of sudo modprobe -r psmouse then?
<Muelli> hm azbarcea_. Full output?
<ann> interesting i need java for some browsing
<azbarcea_> Muelli: that's it!
<azbarcea_> Muelli: that's the full output :)
<Muelli> O_o
<meet> ok got it. used sudo modprobe psmouse
<azbarcea_> Muelli: we have the backup ... right?
<chilli0> Hey, I have an ubuntu headless server, and after like 1day it always dissconnects from the network, how can i figure out why this is happening?!
<Muelli> azbarcea_: yeah, so no problem :)
<Muelli> azbarcea_: alright. Well. reboot first. Then we'll take care of initramfs-tools
<azbarcea_> Muelli: brb ... rebooting
<Muelli> chilli0: Check /var/log/{syslog,daemon,debug, ...}
<chilli0> Muelli: Can you be any more specific. i found something in syslog a few days ago, but didn't know what to think of it, i'll pb if you could have a look.
<Muelli> well chilli0. How do you know, that is disconnects in first place? I.e. what are the symptoms?
<raahede> iceroot, I can see in some guides, there is an easy way to do it in the GUI. In User accounts, but does it remove the SSH password aswell? because it shouldnt. Thanks in advance.
<azbarcea_> Muelli: i'm back
<chilli0> Muelli: i can't ping it..
<azbarcea_> Muelli: another dmesg: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551381/
<Muelli> chilli0: hm. How do you get access to the machine then? I.e. do you have to reboot?
<azbarcea_> chilli0: do you have VPNs?
<Muelli> hm azbarcea_. Again: EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0 :-(
<chilli0> yeah reboot every time, and no not that i remember. i may have tried a while ago to set one up.
<ray1claw> I need to host a VNC server so another guy can access my PC remotely. We are not on a local network. Can anyone please explain or give me a ref link to help get around to this?
<Muelli> azbarcea_: what are these for partitions? sda2 and sdb4?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: sda2 is /
<Muelli> ray1claw: maybe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11075/how-can-i-enable-the-share-desktop-feature-in-empathy
<azbarcea_> Muelli: sdb4 - i don't know of it: /dev/sdb1            2046   976771071   488384513    5  Extended
<azbarcea_> /dev/sdb5            2048   976771071   488384512   83  Linux
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | ray1claw
<ubottu> ray1claw: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ray1claw> Muelli, share desktop only shows the other guy ur desktop in realtime, and does not allow them to control it.
<Muelli> azbarcea_: arr :-\ hm. I don't get it. It should be read only, but we wrote to /etc/ and /tmp all the time *thinking*. That's a weird message. But let's assume that it doesn't matter... Can you show us apt-get install --reinstall initramfs-tools again?
<ray1claw> ubottu, i need to know how to set up a VNC server using vino or something... the GUI app sets up a local server, but when some guy puts in my global ip ‌into vinagre, it says the server is closed
<ubottu> ray1claw: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Muelli> ray1claw: hm. should be possible to set remote control up. Maybe with vino-preferences
<ray1claw> Muelli, , i need to know how to set up a VNC server using vino or something... the GUI app sets up a local server, but when some guy puts in my global ip ‌into vinagre, it says the server is closed
<azbarcea_> Muelli: df - http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551385/
<ActionParsnip> ray1claw: have you port forwarded through the router?
<Muelli> ray1claw: well. empathy is supposed to help you with that.
<azbarcea_> Muelli: fstab - http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551386/
<ActionParsnip> ray1claw: why does the guy need remote desktop access? Maybe there is a sleeker solution..
<chilli0> Muelli: yeah reboot every time, and no not that i remember. i may have tried a while ago to set one up.
<magentium__> Currently Running Ubuntu 11.10 with the ICS Theme, looks realllllll nice. But was wondering if there were any programs that work well with Gnome3 that anyone can recommend?
<kriestof> Hi I want to install intel G530(socket 1155) in my PC do I need thermal paste?
<kriestof> between radiator and CPU
<ActionParsnip> magentium__: gedit works well...
<llutz> kriestof: yes
<ray1claw> ActionParsnip, whats the sleeker solution
<krissed> I got a little script issue: What would the expected outcome of this do: if [-f /etc/skel/.profile.old]
<ray1claw> Muelli, tried vino-prefs, it only sets up for the local network
<Muelli> ray1claw: set vino up and then use emphaty
<damo22> krissed: you need a space like so:  [ -f ..... .old  ]
<ActionParsnip> ray1claw: well, what will the guy do once connected to your system?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: you seem to be God here, everyone wants you :)
<monohedron> !vino
<llutz> [ -f /etc/skel/.profile.old ] krissed
<monohedron> |vino
<krissed> ahh thanks
<ray1claw> ActionParsnip, i need to show the guy a site ive been designing in wordpress.. since dynamic dns doesnt work, vnc is my alternate solution
<Muelli> azbarcea_: Can you show us apt-get install --reinstall initramfs-tools again?
<ray1claw> Muelli, hmm, okay, i'm looking through it now
<krissed> damo22 and 1lutz THANKS.. I made a script which lets me pick a location of our schools and based on userinput from 1-9 it creates your bookmarks to accomodate the windows common shares
<ActionParsnip> ray1claw: are you running a web server on the system?
<ray1claw> ActionParsnip, so all he'll do is access my desktop, open up the browser, and open up localhost/wordpress and localhost/wordpress/wp-admin
<ray1claw> yep
<azbarcea_> Muelli: i think it worked: http://pastebin.com/7xZiQxBu (besides the error)
<ActionParsnip> ray1claw: why not port forward port 80 on the router to port 80 on the server and he can browse it
<azbarcea_> Muelli: or not
<azbarcea_> Muelli: missing /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf
<ActionParsnip> ray1claw: you just need to give him your WAN IP and he can web browse as normal.
<Muelli> azbarcea_: no. Yeah, that's the point. Let's mkdir /etc/initramfs-tools
<Muelli> azbarcea_: and then "sudo touch /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf". Weird though. I would have expected it to set that up for us. Something's weird anyway.
<ActionParsnip> ray1claw: you don't need the full desktop for that. VNC is really OTT for that purpose.
<azbarcea_> Muelli: i do have the directory initramfs-tools, no need to recreate it: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551387/
<Muelli> oh, that's interesting indeed azbarcea_. So just do the touch then
<ray1claw> ActionParsnip, can you elucidate on that please? I have a modem connected in series with a router/repeater.. my modem is a beetle 220bx and i dont see any port forwarding or NAT options in there, but there are plenty of options within my router..
<azbarcea_> Muelli: ok ... at least something new: http://pastebin.com/exTwyXgu
<azbarcea_> Muelli: when we last did this we were in kernel -15 ... now we are in -12 (if it matters)
<ray1claw> ActionParsnip, i'd appreciate if you could help me step by step on this, 'cause I'm still a newb to all this
<ActionParsnip> ray1claw: you will need to access the config of your router using your web browser, you will then go to the port forwarding (sometimes called virtual server) and tell the router to forward al requests on port 80 to the IP address of your web server
<ActionParsnip> ray1claw: I can't do it step by step as routers vary massively, there is no single answer
<Muelli> azbarcea_: WTF? /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: 360: cannot create : Directory nonexistent. Arr. I have way too many of your pastebins open -.- Trying to find the script...
<ActionParsnip> ray1claw: once you access your routers config page, start hunting through the options, you'll find it
<azbarcea_> Muelli: at least ": mkinitramfs failure cpio 141 gzip 2" we have gzip 2 instead of 1 :D
<Muelli> azbarcea_: your /bin/sh is dash again, right?
<ray1claw> ActionParsnip, I realize that, the problem is, that my modem (beetle 220bx) (accessed by putting in 192.168.1.1 into the browser) is a very old model and has no port-forwarding/NAT/virtual server options.. I can pastebin a screenie if you'd like
<azbarcea_> Muelli: yep
<azbarcea_> Muelli: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2012-02-15 13:40 /bin/sh -> dash*
<krissed> God damn!. Its like the perfect day here.. I now can have schools install my costumized distro of ubuntu - join it to the domain - have users log on. Have each school pick their own common shares plus their own private ones.. awsome!
<ActionParsnip> ray1claw: i'd check your manual, if there is no port forwarding then you are pretty stuck
<Muelli> azbarcea_: do you remember the last bash -x you executed? I can't find it right now, but we want to do that again (but slightly different)
<ray1claw> ActionParsnip, but the wifi router (which is a different device altogether - accessed by putting in 192.168.2.1 into the browser) is fairly and has post forwarding in there. My question is, will it work if I forward it from there.. the heirarchy is phone cable->modem->wifi router->desktop
<ray1claw> *fairly new
<ActionParsnip> ray1claw: the modom is a transparent device so don't sweat the modem too much
<yakc> i installed gnome 3 and some how i can't get all the shortcuts working. for example ctrl + alt + d or ctrl + alt + t is not working even they seem to be mapped in keyboard settings
<damo22> if you have a cable modem plugged into the wan port of a router, the router sees all the ports at the wan side afaik
<yakc> what should i do
<azbarcea_> Muelli: this one:  sudo bash -x mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-16-generic.new 3.0.0-16-generic 2>&1 | wgetpaste
<ActionParsnip> yakc: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<azbarcea_> Muelli: we don't have -16 installed to do this, I should make an apt-get isntall -16 first, right?
<Muelli> azbarcea_: yeah, hm. do that again but with -12 and "/bin/sh" instead of "bash".
<gulzar> lxde volume icon slider is not working and its settings are not accessible. and icon appears with dark background then others. How to do it?
<plm> people, for start a application I'm putting the start in /etc/rc.local. for stop this app when I do a reboot/halt, where I put this command to stop app bofore machine stop?
<yakc> ActionParsnip, it simply says oneiric
<ActionParsnip> yakc: ok then Gnome3 is default installed. You don't have to install it manually
<azbarcea_> Muelli: i did a sudo bash ... http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551390/
<Muelli> azbarcea_: do it w/o bash but /bin/sh
<azbarcea_> Muelli: but the previous one was with bash and 16
<Muelli> azbarcea_: yeah, hm. do that again but with -12 and "/bin/sh" instead of "bash".
<ray1claw> ActionParsnip, okay, so I found virtual servers in the router settings, can you tell me what all goes in the text boxes here? The fields are labelled: Inbound port, Type(TCP/UDP), Private Address Port (192.168.2.___), Private port
<Metaphysicist>  So I have a question for you gurus. I'm running a linux-based drive-wiping software on multiple machines with RAID controllers. I was wondering if there was a way to always correlate a number from the controller to a mount point, and make it that way every time (regardless of UUID). So Port 2 on the SAS/SATA/Whatever controller always points to /dev/sd*
<azbarcea_> Muelli: all the output :D /bin/sh: Can't open mkinitramfs
<azbarcea_> Muelli: I think I'll go nuts :D
<Muelli> ah...
<yourfrinedisaac> Hi I took 12.04 for a test drive and I get an error message that says my cpu doesn't have pae. What is pae. My cpu isnt that old.
<Muelli> azbarcea_: make it sudo /bin/sh /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs ...
<ActionParsnip> ray1claw: on your system, run:  iconfig   you will see your IP address
<damo22> Metaphysicist, doesnt the raid controller automatically number the drives according to their slot in the bays?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: however: "sudo bash -x mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic.new 3.0.0-12-generic 2>&1 | wgetpaste" outputs  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551393/
<ActionParsnip> ray1claw: do you have it? It will be something like 192.168.2.2  or similar
<ray1claw> acmeinc1, iconfig or ifconfig or iwconfig?
<Metaphysicist> damo22, that would've been my assumption also, but since the drives themselves are not running in RAID, and we pull certain ones out (as in not in sequence all the time), the controller is just a pointer for us, and sometimes it doesn't stick.
<azbarcea_> Muelli: $ sudo /bin/sh -x /usr/bin/mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic.new 3.0.0-12-generic 2>&1
<azbarcea_> /bin/sh: Can't open /usr/bin/mkinitramfs
<Muelli> azbarcea_: /usr/sbin/
<ray1claw> ActionParsnip, my local ip is 192.168.2.3 btw
<meet> do i need to install the recommended updates?
<damo22> Metaphysicist, it might be worth pulling out all the drives, (labelling them of course beforehand) then put a random one into slot 0 and see if it changes when you put the same drive into slot 1
<ray1claw> ActionParsnip, iconfig or ifconfig or iwconfig?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: no shit ... the same thing, but differs gzip 1 (bash) to gzip 2 (dash) http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551394/
<damo22> Metaphysicist, of course dont start the raid or you'll clobber data
<ActionParsnip> ray1claw: it's the inet addr:   adress
<Metaphysicist> damo22, right, thank you, I'll give it a try
<ActionParsnip> ray1claw: try both, why not :)
<Muelli> well azbarcea_. It also says "/usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: 1: cannot create : Directory nonexistent" now, doesn't it?
<ray1claw> ActionParsnip, its 192.168.2.3
<Redrover> Local.
<ActionParsnip> ray1claw: ok then use port 80 and forward it to that IP using the web interface
<yourfrinedisaac> Hi I took 12.04 for a test drive and I get an error message that says my cpu doesn't have pae. What is pae?. My cpu isnt that old.
<Redrover> Not inet.
<meet> i am unable to install the gnome pack in unity
<damo22> Metaphysicist, my guess is that slot0 maps to /dev/sdb and slot1 maps to /dev/sdc etc
<meet> i tried for the 3rd  time
<meet> it downloads 8.5 mb of something and aborts the installation
<meet> what should i do?
<k-rAd-> is there a solution for usb 3.0 failing part time then being restored on rsync cronjob backup  xhci_hcd ?
<damo22> k-rAd-, what do you mean?
<freddy__> exit
<freddy__> exit
<k-rAd-> i halts for a time then resumes
<damo22> k-rAd-, i have seen usb3 issues that have not been resolved before
<azbarcea_> Muelli: yes, you're right ...
<Muelli> azbarcea_: no idea why that is though :-\
<k-rAd-> i could switch to my other controller
<damo22> k-rAd-, i suggest try usb2
<ActionParsnip> yourfrinedisaac: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Precise issues please
<meet> how to remove half installed packages
<ActionParsnip> !pae | yourfrinedisaac
<ubottu> yourfrinedisaac: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<azbarcea_> Muelli: I appreciate your help very very much
<azbarcea_> Muelli: thank you!
<azbarcea_> Muelli: another backup and a plan to reinstall ...
<yourfrinedisaac> Actionparsnip, okay thanks
<Muelli> nah azbarcea_. Should be fixable. What did you do in first place? You mentioned that you tried to install your own kernel...
<azbarcea_> Muelli: muon started by itself and freezed up at 97%
<Muelli> azbarcea_: what's moun/
<azbarcea_> Muelli: after that I did a apt-get update, upgrade witch failed with the same errors
<azbarcea_> Muelli: Muon - Package Manager for KDE - Kubuntu
<azbarcea_> Muelli: by default with kubuntu 11.10 ...
<Muelli> hm azbarcea_.
<azbarcea_> Muelli: after I saw I'm not able to reinstall kernel (dist-upgrade, witch freeze there ... I presume)
<Muelli> azbarcea_: can you do a dpkg-reconfigure -p low initramfs-tools ? (and give us the output..)
<azbarcea_> Muelli: i manually deleted /boot/*3.0.0.0-16*
<azbarcea_> Muelli: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: initramfs-tools is broken or not fully installed
<Muelli> hmpf
<azbarcea_> Muelli: should I put the old initramfs-tools?
<Muelli> nah
<mynotes1> !bin
<Muelli> alright azbarcea_. that's weird. It should at least install that properly. Let's get rid of the other error producing package: jadetex (?) can you apt-get remove that?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: sure
<mynotes1> hello. itrying to install citrix but I always got this error.SSL error
<mynotes1> You have chosen to trust "AddTrust External CA Root", the issuer of ther server security certificate(SSL error 61)
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/hN5rfgQq
<azbarcea_> Muelli: but i think it was removed though
<le_radis_masque> Hello !
<Muelli> hm azbarcea_. Not too sure about that. dpkg -l | grep jadetex
<azbarcea_> Muelli: pc  jadetex                               3.13-12                                 generator of printable output from SGML or XML using Jade
<heizmann> Hi, all... well, Unable to sync sources of ubuntu-tweak software. (I'm under lucid lynx, and the package "ubuntu-tweak" comes from the launchpad: ppa:tualatrix/ppa)... Is the server down?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: you were right
<ActionParsnip> heizmann: http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/    looks up to me
<tualatrix> heizmann, ActionParsnip oh, you mean the "Source Center"?
<le_radis_masque>  Could you help me with a bash script please ? I'm looking for a command which will clean the keyboard entry (I'm sorry if I don't speak correctly, I'm French, don't hesitate to correct me :) )
<Muelli> so why is that failing, azbarcea_? Let's find out. Can you cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/jadetex.posting | wgetpaste?
<Muelli> no. wait
<ActionParsnip> tualatrix: no, the ppa is up as the link I posted is browsable
<Muelli> so why is that failing, azbarcea_? Let's find out. Can you cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/jadetex.postrm | wgetpaste?
<ActionParsnip> heizmann: I suggest you contact the PPA maintainer
<azbarcea_> Muelli: cat: /var/lib/dpkg/info/jadetex.posting: No such file or directory
<Muelli> azbarcea_: yeah. sorry. the second one
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551403/
<heizmann> tualatrix: yes, the "source center" is "down" (sorry, I'm French, bad English)
<theadmin> !fr | heizmann
<ubottu> heizmann: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<chilli0> Hey, i want to get my VPN working correctly, this is my error. http://pastebin.com/mfw4zZE7
<theadmin> chilli0: pptp?
<chilli0> theadmin: yeah
<Muelli> azbarcea_: What does: sudo sh -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/jadetex.postrm purge    say?
<theadmin> chilli0: If so, just use the "pptpsetup" binary found in "pptp-linux", it does all of the messy configuration for you, and you just have to "pon whatever"
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/yJ78Z6P7
<Muelli> hm.
<chilli0> theadmin: ah okay, thanks.
<heizmann> tualatrix: well, in the ubuntu-tweak graphical interface: when I try to synchronize in "Programs: software sources": a window appears and the message is: "An error occured while downloading the file."
<ActionParsnip> heizmann: its not supported here
<tualatrix> heizmann, yes, I can confirm the download server is error, please wait the fix.
<Muelli> azbarcea_: so can you do a sudo /bin/sh -x /usr/sbin/update-texmf
<heizmann> tualatrix: Ok, the problem comes not from in my configuration.
<heizmann> ^^
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/RZzJwQRj
<heizmann> <ActionParsnip> heizmann: its not supported here ← what do you mean, pleas?
<ActionParsnip> heizmann: ubuntu-tweak is not in the official ubuntu repos, so is not supported here
<Muelli> hm azbarcea_. Do you have a /etc/texmf/texmf.cnf ?
<qmr1> What is the proper way to remove a PPA from the command line?
<ActionParsnip> qmr1: sudo ppa-purge address
<heizmann> ActionParsnip: ok :)
<mun_> hi
<azbarcea_> Muelli: yep ... i have both files
<mun> does anyone know how to convert a disk from gpt to mbr without losing data?
<qmr1> ActionParsnip: that's what I found on google bu tI don't have that command installed
<azbarcea_> Muelli: /tmp/tmp.GlhsF8w83N/texmfgP6UZty and /etc/texmf/texmf.cnf
<ActionParsnip> qmr1: not thought to install it then...?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: and my limit for pastebin for today is over ... :)
<Muelli> :D
<Muelli> sorry about that
<qmr1> ActionParsnip: what is the package name?
<raahede> Anybody who also have problems with logitech bluetooth combo keyboard and mouse, on ubuntu desktop?
<ActionParsnip> qmr1: guess.. it's pretty obvious in this case
<azbarcea_> Muelli: I'll use https://gist.github.com/
<qmr1> ActionParsnip: ... it's not in the standard repos?
<ActionParsnip> !info ppa-purge | qmr1
<Muelli> azbarcea_: I have no idea what's wrong with your machine. I'm inclined to believe it's the drive but it doesn't seem to be an obvious issue.
<ubottu> qmr1: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<ActionParsnip> qmr1: wanna bet
<azbarcea_> Muelli: Thank you a lot!
<ActionParsnip> qmr1: its in the universe repo
<Muelli> so azbarcea_, let's follow it down the road. Can you do sudo /bin/sh -x /usr/bin/ucf --debconf-ok --three-way /tmp/tmp.GlhsF8w83N/texmfgP6UZty /etc/texmf/texmf.cnf
<ActionParsnip> qmr1: if you run a command and its not installed, the OS will suggest the packagename to install
<branant> what commands do you usually run after upgrading packages? updated, ldconfig?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: the same ucf: Unable to determine The new file
<Muelli> azbarcea_: but with a lot of output, no?
<tbic> I'm having an issue where after my monitors come back after screen blanking I can not click on anything. can someone point me in some direction to try and fix this?
<qmr1> ActionParsnip: I have universe enabled, still not showing up ..
<ActionParsnip> branant: upgrade definately, then install my usual apps and uninstall all the guff I don't use or don't like
<heizmann> tualatrix: Can I ask you a question concerning the server, please? :)
<ActionParsnip> qmr1: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<tualatrix> heizmann, yes, of course
<qmr1> E: Couldn't find package ppa-purge
<azbarcea_> Muelli: yes with a lot of output, the same I pasted you some lines ago
<qmr1> like I already said
<ActionParsnip> qmr1: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Muelli> azbarcea_: can you paste the whole thing again?
<qmr1> ... I can pastebin that file.  I don't have gedit, this is a server
<karthick87> How to poweroff all live  machines remotely?
<ActionParsnip> qmr1: ok, then run:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<heizmann> tualatrix: what is the ip of the server? :) well, that way I could ping myself to see if it is up or down (during the day ^^)
<raahede> tbic, I have the same issue, so if you find a solution please pm me.
<qmr1> I'll just copy and paste.
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551408/
<tualatrix> heizmann, http://ubuntu-tweak.com it is not down, just the download file is error
<ActionParsnip> qmr1: pastebinit is a cli pastebin command, dead handy
<qmr1> except it only supports bad pastebins
<tbic> raahede, do you have an ati graphics card?
<qmr1> anyhoo, here is sources file http://pastebin.com/t2cHduT3
<ActionParsnip> qmr1: you can give an option to use a different bin, not sure what a bad pastebni is tbh
<beike_t> could I open a .rp file(Axure Pro) directly on ubuntu? just read is ok.
<heizmann> tualatrix: oh, ok, I understand :) !!!... thanks, by the way, ubuntu-tweak is good software. ;)
<heizmann> I love it.
<qmr1> ActionParsnip: copying line numbers w source code, font that makes it hard to distinguish between 1 and l, O and 0, tiny font, among other things
<ActionParsnip> !info ppa-purge lucid
<ubottu> Package ppa-purge does not exist in lucid
<ActionParsnip> qmr1: ok, basically the PPAs make files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d    if you delete the files in that folder relating to the PPA, it will do the same thing
<qmr1> thanks.  just read to do that on a page
<tualatrix> heizmann, I'm glad that you like it :) Enjoy
<ActionParsnip> qmr1: strange it's not in there
<raahede> tbic, no I have a intel GMA 4500MHD. Its only in one of my laptops (thinkpad 0196-2EG). which is a partition install aside windows 7. But in my other laptop there is no problems at all (thikpad T41), the difference is that the T41 has a full ubuntu desktop install..
<heizmann> tualatrix: work again? ^^'
<raahede> tbic, so I dont know if it is the partition install that fails?
<heizmann> ...mmhhh, not for yet... not enough fixing ^^... well, I try this later tualatrix :)
<Lunex> hi all! i want to send my pc to standby instantly when pressing the power button - but i cant get rid of the shutdown dialogue which asks me what to do (shown,reboot etc.) is there any way to override windomanagers und directly react on the power button?
<heizmann> not yet*
<tbic> raahede, I only started noticing the issues when I installed a new graphics card.
<delinquentme> hey all could you guys explain the concept of a "mount point" when running the ubuntu installer to prepare partitions?
<Yabden> mount points are different directories
<Yabden> if you want a different partition for the /boot/ directory, for example, you could make one
<Yabden> all you really need though is a swap partition and another partition mounted as /
<delinquentme> Yabden, so how will this influence my bootup .. I'd like GRUB to handle the boot
<Yabden> it won't influence it, it's a bit advanced and mostly used for specific things
<delinquentme> if i were installing it over a existing windows install
<delinquentme> ohh ok
<delinquentme> but most of the time i'd want just good old /
<Yabden> yeah, / and swap is all you need
<delinquentme> ok cool got both of those! thansk!
<theadmin> I suggest separate /home too
<theadmin> Makes reinstalls so much easier
<ActionParsnip> +1
<Muelli> azbarcea_: what does readlink -q -m /tmp/tmp.GlhsF8w83N/texmfgP6UZty  give yuo?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: ... do you have any other tricks?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: nothing
<raahede> tbic, okay weird, my T41 has a ATI graffic card and there is no problems. Maybe it could be some graffic cards models? :( Hope there is an answer for this, its really annoying
<azbarcea_> Muelli: $ readlink -q -m /tmp/tmp.GlhsF8w83N/texmfgP6UZty
<azbarcea_> $
<Muelli> so nothing that is, azbarcea_..? Which exit code?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: no output what so ever!
<Muelli> ah azbarcea_. remove the -q.
<Muelli> azbarcea_: what does readlink -m /tmp/tmp.GlhsF8w83N/texmfgP6UZty  give you?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: same - no output what so ever!
<Muelli> and immediately echo $? afterwards?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: 1
<raahede> tbic,  I have read something on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<raahede> tbic, maybe you should have a look at that.
<heizmann> ...mmhhh, is there a solution to create a live iso, like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch but with the possibility to implement a luks container (cryptsetup), with some logical volumes like /, /home, /usr... inside the crypt luks container? (with an automatic mount) ?
<phix> hi gang
<c31r2g> hello phix
<heizmann> logical volumes == with lvm2... :)
<c31r2g> phix:remember me,thanks for the help yesterday!
<tbic> raahede, Thanks I will look into it, I think I have already and my logs do not show anything unsual.
<Muelli> azbarcea_: what does readlink -v -m /tmp/tmp.GlhsF8w83N/texmfgP6UZty  give you?
<phix> c31r2g: yay
<phix> c31r2g: any time
<azbarcea_> Muelli: readlink doesn't return anything, but if i give it with /bin/readlink ... than we have something
<phix> you have more questiona?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: /tmp/tmp.GlhsF8w83N/texmfgP6UZty
<c31r2g> thanks phix :)
<c31r2g> not atm phix.:)
<Muelli> oh, wait a second
<phix> :D
<Spartacus112358> Hi guys, I have a NVIDIA quadro nvs 120M and I'm running ubuntu, my problem is that I can't enable unity 3d even with proprietary drivers....any suggestion?
<Muelli> azbarcea_: what's type -a readlink ?
<phix> Muelli: You require assistance now?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: readlink is /usr/bin/readlink
<azbarcea_> readlink is /bin/readlink
<Muelli> hm. funny.
<azbarcea_> Muelli: so /usr/bin/readlink is the one that does not outputs anything
<geirha> azbarcea_: What does   file /usr/bin/readlink   say?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     27 2012-02-13 11:04 /usr/bin/readlink -> /usr/lib/klibc/bin/readlink*
<azbarcea_> Muelli: I'll just erase that symlink and point recrete it to /bin/readlink
<Muelli> hm azbarcea_. dunno yet.
<Muelli> azbarcea_: Maybe do a dpkg -S /usr/bin/readlink  first
<ActionParsnip> wow Spartacus112358 hung around long.. haha
<azbarcea_> Muelli: $ sudo dpkg -S /usr/bin/readlink
<azbarcea_> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/bin/readlink.
<Muelli> azbarcea_: ? So who put that symlink there? what does dpkg -S /usr/lib/klibc/bin/readlink  say?
<heizmann> Please :) is there a good, nice tutorial to learn how to create live systems? (basing on ubuntu)? With debootstrap, chroot techniques etc. (like this tuto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch ) which use only the terminal? I wish I could create a live system like this, but using cryptsetup (luks) and logical volume management (with lvm2). It is certainly possible, but how?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: I think I did it 2012-02-13 ... but I can't recall why
<geirha> Apparently part of klibc-utils package
<azbarcea_> Muelli: it had to do somthing with the fact that readlink was missing ... and I found a version of readlink in klibc ...
<Muelli> yes azbarcea_. Remove the symlink. That's crap. Never do such a thing >.<
<anli__> When I try to start libre office calc, I only get a splash screen
<anli__> Started today
<Muelli> azbarcea_: what else have you modified? maybe a find with the appropriate parameters will help *digging the man page*
<anli__> The same with the other libre office products
<anli__> What can I do?
<kroonrs> Hi.  My evince print dialog keeps only giving my home printer, although I am now at work and a work printer is set up as the default using a remote cups server.  How do I get evince to refresh it's printer list?
<prashant_123456> why i cannot login using ctrl+alt+f1 while i am using correct password it says incorrect login????
<Yabden> try opening libre office calc using a terminal
<Yabden> it will tell you the error it is experiencing loading
<chilli0> Hello, I've setup a vpn server and I can connect and also go to the internet but for some reason you don't need a password or anything to log on, could anyone help me set this up?
<Muelli> azbarcea_: what does "find /usr/bin/ -ctime +1" say? Hopefully not too much -.-
<ActionParsnip> Yabden: what if you rename ~/.libreoffice   ?
<anli__> Yabden: Good idea, [Java framework] Error in function createSettinsgDocument (elements.cxx).
<anli__> ActionParsnip: I removed it
<anli__> Ah, wait, maybe I have a full hd
<azbarcea_> Muelli: blody hell: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551426/
<anli__> ah, thats it
<anli__> Must remove some files and try again :)
<Muelli> ah, no worries azbarcea_. Maybe wrong find arguments -.-
<chilli0> Hello, I've setup a vpn server and I can connect and also go to the internet but for some reason you don't need a password or anything to log on, could anyone help me set this up?
<Muelli> azbarcea_: try with mtime instead of ctime. ctime is bad. it updates as soon as you access a file...
<ActionParsnip> anli__: clean out old kernels. May also want to run:  sudo apt-get clean
<azbarcea_> Muelli: same http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551427/
<anli__> yeah
<anli__> Wonder why I cant get an error dialog
<anli__> Thats what I expect on this kind of errors
<anli__> Whats so hard with writing "there is no disk space left so libre office could not run" :)
<ActionParsnip> anli__: that'll do it
<ActionParsnip> anli__: could report a bug
<zikos> hi...after I installed laptop mode tools my ubuntu freezes totally about every 45mins...does anyone know why this happens??
<azbarcea_> Muelli: lets see if that readlink solved the problem ... I do not recall other symlinks to be made in /usr/bin
<anli__> hm, cant even empty trash can
<Muelli> ok azbarcea_. leave it then. Let's hope there is no more stuff. Do the update-texmf again
<ActionParsnip> anli__: also if you install and run bleachbit, you can free lots of space. have as amany apps closed as possible, avoid settings which say they will take a long time and watch settings or it will remove stuff you want. You will get a lot of space back
<azbarcea_> history | grep texmf
<Yabden> zikos you could try checking /var/log/messages
<ActionParsnip> anli__: also uninstalling old kernels frees up LOADS of space (120Mb per kernel)
<anli__> apt-get clean was nice howerver
<anli__> Oh, I never download those
<ActionParsnip> anli__: what, new kernels?
<anli__> yeah, new kernels
<ActionParsnip> anli__: ok thats one thing to not worry about then
<anli__> I am so happy with the already running one :)
<azbarcea_> Muelli: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551431/
<Muelli> azbarcea_: so it seems to work \o/
<Muelli> azbarcea_: do aptitude purge jadetex then
<azbarcea_> Muelli: not quite ... that is not the regular output
<azbarcea_> Muelli: that is the error output
<kroonrs> Hi.  My evince print dialog keeps only giving my home printer, although I am now at work and a work printer is set up as the default using a remote cups server.  How do I get evince to refresh it's printer list? (what's protocol on re-asking?)
<Muelli> azbarcea_: why not? Try purging
<azbarcea_> Muelli: alex@horus:~$ sudo bash -x /usr/sbin/update-texmf 2>&1 | wgetpaste
<azbarcea_> Muelli: if I don't redirect 2 to 1 ... I don't get any output
<azbarcea_> Muelli: lets try purging ...
<Muelli> thats good azbarcea_. try purging now
<azbarcea_> Muelli: https://gist.github.com/2ef9384cfd606040bdba - can u see it?
<azbarcea_> Muelli: no errors :)
<azbarcea_> Muelli: you rule! :)
<Muelli> azbarcea_: so that was indeed a problem. Hope you learned to not burn your, and more importantly: my time by symlinking wildly in your $PATH ;-)
<Muelli> but azbarcea_. That doesn't necessarily bring you your kernel and initramfs back. So aptitude install linux-image
<azbarcea_> Muelli: I simply forgot about that! You're right!
<Muelli> jesus christ. That was a long hunt for an incompatible readlink implementation.
<zikos> Yabden, how do I do that
<Muelli> azbarcea_: you might as well file a bug against that implementation. I.e. ubuntu-bug klibc-utils
<Yabden> open a terminal and do: sudo cat /var/log/messages | more
<Muelli> azbarcea_: and include your test vector in the bugreport.
<Yabden> there will likely be something in that file saying why your OS froze
<azbarcea_> Muelli: test vector?
<Muelli> azbarcea_: don't forget to aptitude install kubuntu-desktop jadetex again.
<prashant_123456> why i cannot login in console using ubuntu 11.10
<Muelli> azbarcea_: yeah, the readlink calls that produce a different result.
<azbarcea_> Muelli: https://gist.github.com/6146446360ef3237d460
<Muelli> azbarcea_: :) nice
<azbarcea_> Muelli: how to I reinstall kernel -16 and all stuff and to be sure I'm ... with the daily stuff
<Chipzzz> prashant_123456: do you get a login prompt?
<Muelli> azbarcea_: aptitude install kubuntu-desktop jadetex linux-image
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: can you login with the details on the desktop?
<zikos> Yabden, no such file or directory :/
<Bobby> Hi
<prashant_123456> Chipzzz, yep i can login using gnome but when i try to login using ctrl+alt+f1 it says incorrect login kroonrs
<Yabden> ahh, maybe it's in a different place in ubuntu then
<prashant_123456> Chipzzz, kroonrs any suggestions
<azbarcea_> Muelli: thank you very much - https://gist.github.com/7acc267db8e20bde9e00
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: try running "grep <username> /etc/passwd" on the terminal, with the username you are trying to log in with
<zikos> Yabden, what do you use - Debian? :D
<Yabden> yeah, debian
<Muelli> azbarcea_: you're welcome. I'll tell you once I happen to be in Romania to grab a cold beer ;-)
<prashant_123456> kroonrs, sorry i dont understand i can use terminal
<azbarcea_> Muelli: it will be my pleasure!
<Chipzzz> prashant_123456: i would try logging in with the recovery console and changing the password
<prashant_123456> Chipzzz, i have changed the password and can login using gnome and have access to everything
<prashant_123456> Chipzzz, but login incorrect at console while i use ctrl+alt+f1
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: I think the problem is that your username on console login is _not_ the name displayed when you log in on gnome
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: to find out the correct name, open the file explorer
<prashant_123456> kroonrs, then
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: click on file system on the left
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: and then home
<heizmann> Please :) is there a good, nice tutorial to learn how to create live systems? (basing on ubuntu)? With debootstrap, chroot techniques etc. (like this tuto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch ) which use only the terminal? I wish I could create a live system like this, but using cryptsetup (luks) and logical volume management (with lvm2). It is certainly possible, but how?
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: i.e. the filder on the right saying "home"
<Chipzzz> prashant_123456: that's why i suggest logging in with the recovery console and changing the password... that will make your root password whatever you change it to
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: how many folders are inside that home folder?
<prashant_123456> kroonrs, 10 folders
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: do any look like they could be yours?
<zallfaizall> hey guy
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: you should perhaps only have access to one - the name of the folder _should_ be your username
<prashant_123456> kroonrs, i let me try that
<Guest11532> why are people volunteering here? what motivates you?
<pros977> synergy -- check  vpn --check coffee --check
<pros977> good morning ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest11532: that doesn't really matter, people are here to help.
<bazhang> Guest11532, disc uss in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Guest11532> ikonia, I am asking because It matters to me at least
<Guest11532> bazhang, ok
<Chipzzz> Guest11532: i'm intrigued by your response that it matters to you... are you researching something?
<yashshah> I've the same problem as prashant_123456
<Pici> Chipzzz: please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.
<Chipzzz> Pici: sorry, you're right
<prashant_123456> yashshah, any solutions
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: did it work for you?
<prashant_123456> kroonrs, nope
<prashant_123456> kroonrs, any other solutions
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: go to the dash home and run "terminal"
<TiG3r> Salve
<prashant_123456> kroonrs, ok
<bazhang> !it | TiG3r
<ubottu> TiG3r: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<prashant_123456> kroonrs, then
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: on the terminal, try running "grep "User Name" /etc/passwd" on the terminal, with the username you are trying to log in with
<danileigh79> Every time I reboot my computer, I have to use the fw cutter tools to re-enable my wifi, how can I change that?
<orated> Hello! I'm finding delay in boot time and these are the bootcharts for last two booting - http://imagebin.org/199031 http://imagebin.org/199035 . I'm not too much concerned about boot time but can anyone explain me what exactly is consuming time and how can I fix it?
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: you should get some colon-separated fields, with User Name in the fifth field
<prashant_123456> kroonrs, there what should i find
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: you should get some colon-separated fields, with User Name in the fifth field
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: your login name for the console is in the first field
<prashant_123456> kroonrs, root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<prashant_123456> kroonrs, its the first line
<DarkStar1> quick question, my vps only has 10.04 as the only ubuntu option to install but I need 11.10 (oneiric) in order to be able to install one of the openStack cloud tech. Can I install Lucid and do a dist-upgrade to oneiric?
<slingshot> Hi, I would like to install lightdm on my natty is it safe? Will I get the same appearance of lightdm as in oneiric?
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: ok, so then it's not the login name that's a problem.  Can you on the terminal run "su root"
<prashant_123456> kroonrs, yep
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: does it prompt you for a password?
<prashant_123456> kroonrs, yep
<danileigh79> Every time I reboot my laptop (11.10) the wifi is disabled. I have to use sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: wait until April and install Precise :)
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: hold on a sec: are you actually logged in to your gui as root?
<cristian_c> Hi
<danileigh79> along with sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb & sudo modprobe b43 to reenble it, how do I make it enabled permanently
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: if you have lucid and want Oneiric you will need to upgrade to Maverick, then natty then oneiric
<cristian_c> I'm using Oneiric Ocelot 11.10, I purchased an asus WL-330gE. The device shields the connection to the router, unfortunately I have to first establish a direct connection to the router, and then the computer automatically snaps to a repeater. But if the PC tries to connect to the router via the repeater, it fails
<prashant_123456> kroonrs, it says auth failure while i put password in it
<cristian_c> the network manager tries to connect several times, but it fails to connect. So I updated the firmware to the latest version, from version 2.0.1.9 to 2.0.2.0, but unfortunately the problem persists
<kroonrs> prashant_123456: are you actually logged in to your gui as root? if so, you would not be prompted for a password when you typed "su root", I think.
<cristian_c> What can I do to solve the problem?
<meskarune> daniLEIGH79: sounds like you have power saving on
<ActionParsnip> kroonrs: that would be a bad idea too
<slingshot> Hi, I would like to install lightdm on my natty is it safe? Will I get the same appearance of lightdm as in oneiric?
<prashant_123456> kroonrs, but it requires password
<meskarune> danileigh79: powersaving will turn off the wifi card to save battery life
<yashshah> prashant_123456: I'am also looking for the solution
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: a 3 step upgrade. No other way?
<danileigh79> meskarune: No, I mean everytime I reboot, Ubuntu loads without wifi support and I have to reenable it with the fwcutter and modprobe tools
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: no, you have to stop at the next release, if you wait til April you can upgrade from LTS to LTS and get 12.04
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: there is no root password, and the account is disabled...
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: Lucid is 10.04 right? and from 10.04-11.10 I have to do 10.10, then 11.04 then 11.10
<kroonrs> prashant_123456, yashshah: I have to go now, unfortunately.  It seems you are not logged in as root, so root can't be the correct login credentials for you.
<slingshot>  I would like to install lightdm on my natty ,is it safe? Will I get the same appearance of lightdm as in oneiric? Someone advice me !
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: yes lucid == 10.04
<prashant_123456> kroonrs, thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: yes you need to upgrade through each release consquetively. Or just clean install Oneiric
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, so what to do
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: log in as your user and use that, when you need admin (root) access, use sudo. Its how the OS is designed
<yashshah> prashant_123456: It is solved
<prashant_123456> yashshah,  tell me how
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, i have root password
<slingshot> can someone suggest whether should I install lightdm on natty? Is someone kind enough to answer?
<prashant_123456> yashshah, ??
<yashshah> prashant_123456: Your password contains any number?
<prashant_123456> yashshah, yep
<danileigh79> slingshot: try it, if it doesn't work then you can uninstall it
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: its not supported here, and its not advised, or needed
<yashshah> prashant_123456:Dun type with numpad, type it with the no. above the alphabets
<DarkStar1> I thought 11.04 was LTS
<prashant_123456> yashshah, ok
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: 8.04, 10.04, 12.04   are LTS
<prashant_123456> yashshah, let me try
<danileigh79> DarkStar1: nope, 20.04
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: the intermediate releases are not
<danileigh79> DarkStar1: nope, 10.04
<yashshah> prashant_123456: Okay! Good luck!
<slingshot> uhh, what if something goes wrong? how can I get back to gdm then danileigh79?
<DarkStar1> Ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: if you use the OS as it is intended, you will have fewer issues. Autologging in as root is REALLY dumb
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, ok
<prashant_123456> yashshah, it worked for me
<prashant_123456> yashshah, ActionParsnip good job
<yashshah> prashant_123456: Thank you!
<aQute> how to install skype on 12.04 its not there in software center
<prashant_123456> yashshah, ActionParsnip but why i cant use num pad ?
<jpds> aQute: → #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: does it make events in xev?
<prashant_123456> yashshah, thank you
<bazhang> 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 aQute
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, explain pls
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, xev ??
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: its a terminal command
<yashshah> prashant_123456: Anytime buddy!
<Lordveda> I have some problem with the GPG keys for ubuntu version 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Lordveda: what is the issue
<Lordveda> Synaptic is complaining of some problem, I will issue the message if possible
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, yep something is there when i type xev
<Lordveda> The message is a warming
<ActionParsnip> Lordveda: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<Lordveda> ok
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: but when you press the numpad, does it make events?
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, yep
<yashshah> ActionParsnip: Yeah it makes!
<rojdy> allahu akbar
<Lordveda> ActionParsnip: in a moment
<rojdy> got is great!!!!
<bazhang> rojdy, ubuntu support question?
<yashshah> prashant_123456: I also found the solution for numpad
<prashant_123456> yashshah, tell me
<arnsa> Hey guyz, could any1 help me to install FL Studio 9?
<Aelingil> is there an easy way to change the order of OS's on the Grub boot menu? So i can get "previous versions" at the bottom, and "current" versions on the top?
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: cool, the hard bit is done, not sure how to map it and stuff. Does the keyboard have a make / model?
<yashshah> prashant_123456: see when it ask the username... press the num lock key and check if it is showing any number or not
<bazhang> arnsa, whats fl studio
<arnsa> bazhang, it's a program to create music
<bazhang> arnsa, windows app?
<arnsa> bazhang, yes, look at the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1925901
<prashant_123456> yashshah, no its not showing
<bazhang> arnsa, use wine, check appdb then join #winehq
<Lordveda> http://pastebin.com/SsByvnfR
<bazhang> !appdb | arnsa
<ubottu> arnsa: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Lordveda> ActionParsnip: this is the link
<yashshah> prashant_123456: initially it will not work... then press num lock key and try pressing numbers from numpad.. repeat it for 2-3 times it will work!
<prashant_123456> yashshah, ok
<arnsa> !Windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<arnsa> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<arnsa> !wine
<prashant_123456> yashshah, yep
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org arnsa
<prashant_123456> yashshah, it worked
<yashshah> prashant_123456: Cool! :)
<bazhang> arnsa, /join #winehq
<arnsa> bazhang, a lot of ppl have installed this program so it's rly compatible with wine and linux
<arnsa> I just can't find the way how to solve this problem
<bazhang> arnsa, great. then ask in #winehq
<arnsa> bazhang, already did it, but no one answers
<prashant_123456> yashshah, indian ?
<theadmin> arnsa: Well this channel doesn't offer support for Windows application. People here can help you install wine on Ubuntu or get wine itself to work, but not wine/windows apps.
<theadmin> s/application/\1s/gi
<anli__> Is there an application I can run on the command line, piping in data that will as a result go into the clipboard?
<theadmin> anli__: Well, the clipboard is an X thing
<anli__> yes?
<ActionParsnip> Lordveda: reading
<theadmin> anli__: But... there is xclip which does that.
<llutz> !info  xclip   | anli__
<ubottu> anli__: xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-1 (oneiric), package size 19 kB, installed size 92 kB
<theadmin> !info xclip | anli_
<ubottu> anli_: xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-1 (oneiric), package size 19 kB, installed size 92 kB
<anli__> ah, must check
<anli__> tried ls -l | xclip
<theadmin> anli__: You need to install it first though
<anli__> Its already installed
<ActionParsnip> Lordveda: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192
<ActionParsnip> Lordveda: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<ActionParsnip> Lordveda: should add the keys
<Lordveda> ActionParsnip: Good points
<Lordveda> :)
<theadmin> anli__: I have to point out that it uses the global X keyboard, not your desktops. So, middle-click to paste what has been copied by xclip. You can also just select some text and middle-click to paste the selected text, works in any desktop
<theadmin> err
<theadmin> s/keyboard/clipboard/
<theadmin> wtf brain
<ActionParsnip> Lordveda: I have that in a script called getkey
<anli__> theadmin: Seems that I cannot paste using programs menus, I have to use the middle mouse button
<theadmin> anli__: Yesh, just explained why
<anli__> In other words, ubuntu has its own clipboard that xclip does not interact with
<Lordveda> ActionParsnip: Good attitude as well
<anli__> oh, sorry
<Lordveda> :)
<theadmin> anli__: Gnome has it's own clipboard, yeah
<anli__> so there should be a gnome version of xclip for this to work then
<ActionParsnip> Lordveda: hope it helps :)
<ActionParsnip> anli__: does xclip not work?
<anli__> I guess such an app would be named gclip
<anli__> Well, actually I should maybe just accept to use mmb
<ActionParsnip> anli__: parcellite may have a cli interface
<david__> helo
<david__> how are you
<david__> hello anyone on
<Guest66313> yes
<bazhang> david__, ubuntu support issue?
<david__> how do i solve this
<Lordveda> ActionParsnip: Same warning again despite the adding
<ikonia> solve what ?
<Aelingil> is there an easy way to change the order of OS's on the Grub boot menu? So i can get "previous versions" at the bottom, and "current" versions on the top?
<david__> xhero35 hi
<bazhang> david__, whats the issue, ask the channel
<sanjeev90an>  how can i change the permissions of files on external hard disk/ usb storage?
<Lordveda> The warning says there is an error during the signature verification. and the repository is not updated what possibly could be the origin of this problem?
<Guest66313> anyone have problem?
<bazhang> Guest66313, ask the channel
<rabbi1> hi, I think my gnome in 10.04 is half dead. unable to see the screen (GUI) anyway i am in CTRL+ALT+F1. how can i reset gnome settings ?
<UICTamale1> hey all, can I configure my laptop screen to actually turn off instead of just going black when it locks?
<_zero0> <rabbi1> can you open recovery mode
<rabbi1> _zero0: tried that but no luck, now i did reset gnome, but i think i have a problem with Xorg,,, oops
<rabbi1> help me out.... :(
<rabbi1> I am on 10.04, on AMD Athlon 64 bit, with inbuilt nvidia ....
<Sidewinder1> Aelingil, That is the way my Grub (Legacy), is by default; most recent versions at the top and previous below that.
<rabbi1> _zero0: recovery mode, din't change anything ... :(
<Aelingil> Sidewinder1, I have 11.10 and 11.04. However on grub it shows 11.10 then "Previous versions" then 11.04, then "previous versions".. i am trying to get 11.10 and 11.04 next to each other.
<rabbi1> hi, my ubuntu is half dead ,,,, :(
<rabbi1> can't load xorg .....
<meskarune> rabbi1: did you isntall something that could have broken your xorg ?
<h00k> !broken | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<jxi> Is it possible to run tomcat7 on Ubuntu oneiric with openjdk-7 instead of default-jdk (aka  openjdk-6)?
<WarDekar> hey i'm trying to get a PPTP VPN working from the command line on 10.04 LTS and having issues... I think I can get it to connect to the VPN server, but I'm having trouble routing all traffic through the VPN from the CLI
<theadmin> WarDekar: sudo route add default dev ppp0
<theadmin> WarDekar: All done :P
<rabbi1> meskarune: nothing at all :(
<WarDekar> theadmin: thanks let me try that out
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: nice
<Sidewinder1> Aelingil, I'm pretty sure that in Grub Legacy, one could simply edit (after making a back-up copy, of course) the menu.lst file to accomplish what you want. I'm not sure that would work with Grub 2. I'm on 10.04, and sorry I can't be more effective in my efforts to help you.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: What is, the route command? I got it off my ex-ISPs website, works for most PPTP providers just fine
<fidel> question: where can i disable the automatic launch of f-spot after connecting a memory-card with images? f-spots prefs seem to not have that function - so i expect it somewhere outside f-spot
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: looks ok to me
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: might need gw option maybe
<WarDekar> theadmin: when i do that i get booted from the server and have to reboot it, i'm assuming this means it's not connecting to the VPN?
<theadmin> WarDekar: Hm, probably. Either way, to set up a PPTP vpn connection use the "pptpsetup" program, it does all the dirty work for you
<yourfrinedisaac> can one upgrade safely from 32bit to 64bit ubuntu?
<theadmin> yourfrinedisaac: Nope
<jpds> yourfrinedisaac: No.
<WarDekar> okay possible I set some config things wrong I was editing a bunch of diff files trying to set this thing up
<Aelingil> Sidewinder1, i'll look up that too, thank you!
<yourfrinedisaac> threadmin, and jpds, thanks lol
<theadmin> WarDekar: Basically: sudo pptpsetup --create myprovider --server pptp.example.org --username user --password "!AmHax0r" && sudo pon myprovider
<WarDekar> right reading the help right now
<yourfrinedisaac> theadmin, and jpds, thanks lol
<jpds> yourfrinedisaac: Sure.
<WarDekar> oh yeah I remember this, when i tried doing it this way before: "FATAL: Module ppp_compress_18 not found | /usr/sbin/pptpsetup: couldn't find MPPE support in kernel."
<theadmin> WarDekar: Maybe try without --encrypt?
<WarDekar> yeah i didn't use the --encrypt option
<kingfisher64> would anybody be able to help me with some advice to get a printer working with Ubuntu? I have to sort this out and desperately don't want to go back to windoze. It's a canon pixma mp495 all in one. The scanner just doesn't work but the printer will print from most programs - but not the one I need - Scribus.
<Toph2> kingfisher64,,, wireless?
<caution> how do I change the screen resolution from the terminal?
<WarDekar> am i gonna have to build kernel myself? or should i just use a different distribution?
<theadmin> WarDekar: Whatever works for you lol ;)
<kingfisher64> Toph2 - it has wireless
<theadmin> caution: xrandr -s 640x480
<caution> thanks
<caution> how do I change the keyboard layout (country) from the terminal?
<theadmin> caution: setxkbmap us
<theadmin> caution: Replace us with two-letter country code (gb, de, ru...)
<Toph2> kingfisher64,,, i'm just working on a Canon  MX410...  Canon has all the drivers for Ubuntu online, but I haven't got it working yet either
<handsome-cheung> hi all.
<rabbi1> hi, i did reset xorg, did reset gnome, but still i am unable to get my x loaded (login screen) .... :(
<caution> awesome, thanks
<theadmin> caution: This will allow you to cycle between layouts with alt-shift: setkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle us,ru,de,gb
<Bubo> Hello
<caution> where can I find a list of x commands like that?
<kingfisher64> Toph2 - There are some major issues with Ubuntu and printers from the sound of it.
<rabbi1> tried ALT + PRNSCN + K aswell but with no luck....
<Bubo> I have a problem with installing Gimp. I added a repository to install the 2.7.4 version but i have 2.6 version installed before, so i removed it thorugh the ubuntu software center and then tried installing gimp 2.7.4 (through the ubuntu software center and then through the terminal) and it doesnt work
<Bubo> it says that same packages are installed but not the version they should be
<Toph2> kingfisher64,,, according to the threads on the MX410, the printing works, but not the scanning
<Bubo> example pachakge-namex.x.x is installed -> to be installed package-namex.x.x
<rabbi1> Bubo: you had to purge remove the previous version of GIMP
<kingfisher64> Toph2 - yep I can get it to print in every program, except Scribus, however the scanner just doesn't work.
<Bubo> How do i fix it now rabbi1 ?
<theadmin> caution: I dunno lol, some most important are: xrandr, setxbmap, xmodmap, xev
<Bubo> what is purge remove?
<Nick48> join ##acta
<rabbi1> Bubo: sudo apt-get --purge remove gimp gimp-data gimpshop; sudo apt-get  --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo  apt-get install gimp
<Bubo> should i run all of those?
<rabbi1> friends, my ubuntu is sick, I am not getting the login screen (May be X din't load). Tried recovery din't work. any suggestion ?
<meskarune> rabbi1: you need to tell us specifically what is wrong. when you turn on your computer, and hit ubuntu in grub what happens?
<fidel> rabbi1: an you start i.e. lightdm from terminal after boot?
<rabbi1> Bubo: u have already removed gimp, remove the supporting files, and then update your apt-get and then select Gimp from the Syn Mgr, and install
<theadmin> Anyone, um, I remember we had a program in the repos which allowed to emulate most X events (mouse clicks, keypresses, window resizing, tons of stuff), it was really handy but I totally forgot the name, Google is of no help... Anyone can name it?
<Bubo> rabbi1: unmet dependencies: gimp : Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2) but 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<rabbi1> Bubo: Sorry, i got more problems :(
<Bubo> :(
<rabbi1> meskarune: when i get hit boot, i get a command prompt and then a blank screen, that's it
<meskarune> rabbi1: is it the grub prompt or your system prompt?
<OerHeks> theadmin, xdotool ?
<rabbi1> meskarune: in my first boot, I got a login screen and a note saying "gnome was unable to install" something like this. I then restarted after that i just get blank screen .....
<theadmin> OerHeks: That's it! Thank you :)
<s_enya> h,hello
<rabbi1> meskarune: system prompt ...
<fidel> rabbi1: i would test if i can jum to a terminal session (i.e. via ctrl+alt+f6) can try to login there. then check if x,loginmanager(lightdm or gdm most likely) are running - are startable etc
<kingfisher64> anybody else know anything about getting printers to work in ubuntu? I've tried for days (not in a row thankfully) to get this working and I just can't.
<caution> xdotool is cool
<s_enya> i have gpu problem. please help
<Chipzzz> Bubo: try running "sudo aptitude"... it's pretty good at resolving such problems
<rabbi1> fidel: i am able to login from there, and i also tried resetting gnome and xorg, but no luck after that, still i am able to login from ctrl+alt+f6
<Bubo> Chipzzz: command not found
<fidel> rabbi1: define "no luck" regarding restarting x/loginmanager
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: what make / model?
<meskarune> rabbi1: if you can log in, do you think you could type "startx" and see if x starts? I'm thinking maybe x is trying to load, and that is the black screen you are seeing
<_zero0> <s_enya> that is the problem
<qw-Russian> hello
<qw-Russian> help me i would like install MS Access from Linux but I do not know as it to do
<kingfisher64> canaon mp495 - it's a all in one ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !wine | qw-Russian
<ubottu> qw-Russian: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<raider1> I'm doing a new install with ubuntu server, built the raid on the raid card, ubuntu detection sees RAID and says  "One or more drives containing serial ATA RAID configurations have been found.  Do you wish to activate these raid devices?"  I select Yes, but no raid is showing up to partition.  Can anyone tell me what I am missing?
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: checked the canon europe site, they provide some linux drivers
<bazhang> qw-Russian, check the appdb , /join #winehq after installing wine
<whoever> hi all, is there a way to determin the image size that clonezilla will make
<OerHeks> rabbi1, what was the error exactly ? 'gnome 3d unable to install' ?
<rabbi1> meskarune: Fatal Server error: Server is already active for display 0, If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org qw-Russian
<rabbi1> OerHeks: don't remember, not 3d for sure, some popup on the right hand top corner of the screen
<Chipzzz> Bubo: you're missing "aptitude"?!
<qw-Russian> thanks
<Bubo> Yes, i am installing it now though
<s_enya> i can not use Radeon HD 7700 and newest fglrx
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: gimme a sec, i'll get a link
<theadmin> Chipzzz: aptitude is not preinstalled in most recent Ubuntu versions, they're using apt-get by default
<rabbi1> meskarune: and also, MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keygiving up
<compdoc> I never use aptitude - whats wrong with apt-get?
<meskarune> rabbi1: ok, so x is starting , but its not loading your gnome desktop
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MP_series/MP495.aspx?type=download&page=1
<Bubo> Chipzzz: i found libglib2.0.0 - should i REMOVE or PURGE?
<Chipzzz> Bubo: whew!
<llutz> compdoc: nothing, but aptitude has some nice features
<theadmin> compdoc: aptitude prints somewhat more senseful errors (say, not just "broken packages", but "package X depends on Y, but Y conflicts with Z. Remove Z?", something like that)
<rabbi1> meskarune: xinit: REsource temporarily unavailable (errono 11): unable to connect to xserver
<theadmin> compdoc: Other than this, I have no idea :D
<rabbi1> xinit: No such process (errno 3): Server error
<Bubo> Chipzzz: i found libglib2.0.0 - should i REMOVE or PURGE? to fix my error ?
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: use the debs, install the ones for your arch, reboot and have the rinter powered and attached. I suggest you delete any printers you have tried to install
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: well, the ones for THIS printer
<Chipzzz> Bubo: i just caught the tail end of the problem... can you tell me quickly about it?
<Bubo> I have a problem with installing Gimp. I added a repository to install the 2.7.4 version but i have 2.6 version installed before, so i removed it thorugh the ubuntu software center and then tried installing gimp 2.7.4 (through the ubuntu software center and then through the terminal) and it doesnt work
<Bubo> example pachakge-namex.x.x is installed -> to be installed package-namex.x.x
<Bubo> unmet dependencies: gimp : Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2) but 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Chipzzz> Bubo: i would remove it first & if you have problems after that, try purging it
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, i'm working on the same problem as kingfisher64 ,, i didn't reboot,, perhaps that is my problem
<raider1> Anyone able to help with raid setup?
<kingfisher64> I've tried every driver I can to get it working. Is printing within Scribus in ubuntu a big problem? I can print from within firefox. The scanner doesn't work at all though. I suspect that it's not installed properly as the print queue says it's printed correctly when it hasn't. I'll do what you've suggested ActionParnsip. I found this page (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-a-canon-all-in-one-printer-working-with-ubuntu.html) stat
<Bubo> Ok i will remove it and try installing gimp again
<quiescens> for the vast majority of packages purge and remove do the same thing anyway
<Chipzzz> Bubo: good luck :-)
<rabbi1> meskarune: This is all i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/843174/ so what to do ?
<Bubo> i will need it Chipzzz :D
<Chipzzz> Bubo: have faith ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: worth a try
<Toph2> yes
<s_enya> Does Radeon HD 7700 series not support  Linux?
<Bubo> Chipzzz: aptitude said 8 broken packages and i pressed resolve and it said 127 needed to be removed..
<rabbi1> meskarune: got to reset gnome ? which i have already done it....
<caotic> hi i am about to trash an ubuntu vm, how can i take the list of packages I installed, in a manner i can feed it back to apt-get in the replacement machine ?
<ActionParsnip> s_enya: with proprietary driver, should be ok
<ActionParsnip> !clone | caotic
<ubottu> caotic: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Chipzzz> Bubo: i wouldn't do that...
<ActionParsnip> caotic: you may need to instal aptitude
<Bubo> i already did it :|
<caotic> ActionParsnip: thank you so much,
<Bubo> 1117 packages broken. Yes, i broke it again. f*ck
<kingfisher64> ActionParsnip - on http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MP_series/MP495.aspx?type=download&page=1 is it right that i need number 46? It says source file - does that mean i have to compile it or anything?
<Chipzzz> Bubo: that might not have been such a good idea :-(
<Bubo> Is there a way to undo the last changes?
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: This is all i get when i hit startx http://paste.ubuntu.com/843174/ could you please help me out.
<Bubo> if i restart -> ubuntu wont start
<LostPW> hello
<s_enya> ActionParsnip: really? I use "http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/RC11Driver.aspx"
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: read the bottom 2, not the top 2
<raider1> Hi Guys,  If I have a new install on a machine with hardware RAID, and its not showing the RAID when at the partition screen, does it mean the raid is not supported in the kernel?
<ActionParsnip> s_enya: i dont buy ATi, but there is a proprietary driver available which should make it work
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: then X is already running..
<Chipzzz> Bubo: <alt><ctl>F1, log in, sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> raider1: you may need an extra module if the hardware isn't detected by default
<Bubo> but it removed skype and every installed app
<Bubo> i saw removing skype :|
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: ok, but i just get a blank screen, suggestion was "gnome" problem, I am not getting my login screen, so now how to set my gnome back ?
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: what GPU do you use?
<Computer-01> Hi, anyone knows a repository for MYSQL WORKBENCH for ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<Chipzzz> Bubo: it shouldn't have purged the config, so when you install skype again, your settings will be there
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Computer-01
<ubottu> Computer-01: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<mbeierl> Does anyone know how to make an SSH port tunnel (say for port forwarding) time out on connection loss more quickly?  Sometimes it takes close to an hour before my ssh tunnel goes away...
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: I am on 10.04, AMD Athlon 64 with in built NVdia Graphics card
<Bubo> ok ill try that
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<kingfisher64> sorry - i don't know what you mean? The two drivers on the canon website for linux are: http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MP_series/MP495.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-822888&page=5&type=download, http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MP_series/MP495.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-822884&page=5&type=download - do i need both? Many thanks :)
<raider1> ActionParsnip: I figured, how do I find out what module?
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: there is a scanner driver and a printer driver, they will be archives and have subarchives, conaining deb and rpms, you wamt the debs
<Bubo> Chipzzz:
<Bubo> tasksel command not found
<Bubo> o.o ?
<Computer-01> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<ActionParsnip> raider1: run:  lspci   use the output to see how you can make it work (you need the driver for the controller chip)
<Chipzzz> Bubo: sudo apt-get install tasksel
<Computer-01> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Computer-01> !removeppa
<raider1> ActionParsnip: its the RAID bus controller: Marvell MV88SX6041 4-port SATA II PCI-X Controller
<ActionParsnip> raider1: ok then you have what you need, find guides and how tos for that a  Marvell MV88SX6041
<imgrey> good evening #ubuntu
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: ok, i got to edit the grub file and add that to it ?
<raider1> ActionParsnip: k, thx
<imgrey> could somebody please show me sources.list from natty ?
<imgrey> I need gnome-shell and I cant find it
<imgrey> because I upgraded from lucid
<Bubo> ok done
<Bubo> but it removed many more.. 127 packages :|
<User_007> Hello guys, i am using Natty AMD64 and a custom 3.2.6 kernel. I downloaded ufw but it seems it's rules don't work (but the default deny, accept and reject works fine)
<Chipzzz> Bubo: lol... it'll put them back, don't worry
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: or you can hold shift at boot and press E to edit the line and add it there
<Bubo> so
<Bubo> i need to restart now?
<ActionParsnip> User_007: custom kernels are not supported here
<User_007> does iptables changed a lot after 2.6.38 version?
<Chipzzz> Bubo: did you tasksel install ubuntu-desktop?
<ActionParsnip> User_007: its a different driver for the ethernet too
<Bubo> yes
<Bubo> it finished
<Chipzzz> Bubo: keep your fingers crossed :-)
<Bubo> :|
<mman> does any body know a CRM software?
<trever420> i'm actually in the process of trying to figure out an alternative to IPTables (something more friendly) for ubuntu
<Bubo> im backing up the home folder first
<User_007> ActionParsnip, i am using wireless
<sipior> User_007: it's possible you left out some of the iptables functionality in your build. review your kernel config!
<F4T4L3RR0Rcbykmi>  _111010101010101010101011010111110101010101010101010110101111101010101010101010101101011111010101010101010101011010111110101010101010101010110101111101010101010101010101101011111010101010101010101011010111_SYSTEM_KERNEL_ERROR_11010101010101010101011010111110101010101010101010110101111101010101010101010101101011111010101010101010101011010111
<F4T4L3RR0Rtgfxpz>  _111010101010101010101011010111110101010101010101010110101111101010101010101010101101011111010101010101010101011010111110101010101010101010110101111101010101010101010101101011111010101010101010101011010111_SYSTEM_KERNEL_ERROR_11010101010101010101011010111110101010101010101010110101111101010101010101010101101011111010101010101010101011010111
<F4T4L3RR0Resnncw>  _111010101010101010101011010111110101010101010101010110101111101010101010101010101101011111010101010101010101011010111110101010101010101010110101111101010101010101010101101011111010101010101010101011010111_SYSTEM_KERNEL_ERROR_11010101010101010101011010111110101010101010101010110101111101010101010101010101101011111010101010101010101011010111
<F4T4L3RR0Rsnuxxp>  _111010101010101010101011010111110101010101010101010110101111101010101010101010101101011111010101010101010101011010111110101010101010101010110101111101010101010101010101101011111010101010101010101011010111_SYSTEM_KERNEL_ERROR_11010101010101010101011010111110101010101010101010110101111101010101010101010101101011111010101010101010101011010111
<F4T4L3RR0Rcomqyi>  _111010101010101010101011010111110101010101010101010110101111101010101010101010101101011111010101010101010101011010111110101010101010101010110101111101010101010101010101101011111010101010101010101011010111_SYSTEM_KERNEL_ERROR_11010101010101010101011010111110101010101010101010110101111101010101010101010101101011111010101010101010101011010111
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: Just add it on the last line ?
<ActionParsnip> User_007: same difference, its a different driver
<User_007> humm
<User_007> thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: I'd delete: quiet splash    and put it in it's place
<Yabden> firestarter was a pretty good iptables frontend last time i used it
<Yabden> which was a few years ago
<kingfisher64> ActionParsnip - ok I know what you mean now. I've already got these downloads and installed the .debs - Still didn't work last time i tried it though, but i'll try again. I just want to clarify. I'll uninstall any existing printer drivers using synaptic package manager. Turn printer on and install the debs files while printer is on - then restart>
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: thats all I know of Canon. I always buy HP as they work out of the box with HPLIP which is in a default install
<kingfisher64> ActionParsnip - many thanks i'll try.
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: ok, done, but nothing happened, it just ran through some test screen and back to blank screen
<melvincv> I have BSNL broadband, I plan to shift to Airtel. What is the bill cap value in http://www.airtel.in/new/ ?
<melvincv> I mean, I didn't understand what bill cap value means in their 6GB UNO plan.
<raider1> ActionParsnip: I found marvell doesn't make a driver for this for ubuntu.. is there a list of ubuntu drivers that come with 10.04 LTS?
<ActionParsnip> raider1: could try liveCD to test
<caution> how do I run a command in the terminal so that it opens a new terminal tab?
<ActionParsnip> raider1: is there an open source driver made by the community?
<h00k> melvincv: that's probably something to ask your provider, it doesn't have anything to do with Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> caution: seems to say the option here: http://www.cs.potsdam.edu/cgi-bin/man/man2html?gnome-terminal.wrapper+1
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: any suggestions ?
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: did you install the proprietary driver?
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: how could i install ? i booted from that line and then again blank screen.
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: can you boot to command line with an internet connection?
<raider1> ActionParsnip: i did lsmod and it shows "sata_mv 29924 0" does that mean the module is loaded or not?
<raider1> ActionParsnip: usedby is 0
<ActionParsnip> raider1: I have that too and use onboard sata
<melvincv> http://www.airtel.in/new/   Please select Region: Kerela  City: Ernakulam This displays the plans - Maybe someone here knows.
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: do you use a wired connection?
<caaakeeey> hey, 11.10 or 11.04 for amazon AMI (or other?)
<bazhang> melvincv, thats offtopic here, ask your provider
<h00k> !ot | melvincv
<ubottu> melvincv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: nope, a usb connection, and i am using it on my laptop now
<OerHeks> melvincv, your question can be answered by your provider only.
<raider1> ActionParsnip: how would I do this "By rebuilding the sata_mv.ko module from dapper's kernel (2.6.15-26.45) with the above fix applied, I can access and modify data on disks attached to the Marvell controller."
<kimo> am having problems with repositories anybody can help pls
<raider1> ActionParsnip: is that even possible at install?
<MonkeyDu1t> kimo  ask away
<ActionParsnip> raider1: dapper is debian, not ubuntu
<auronandace> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<raider1> ahh thx
<ActionParsnip> oooops
<ActionParsnip> brainfart
<raider1> is it possible the raid I built in the card is the issue? and just kill the raid i created and let ubuntu make a software raid?
<melvincv> ok, thanks... I'll call customer care
<trever420> anyone here ever use shorewall?
<kimo> having problems with repositories, help pls
<MonkeyDust> !info shorewall
<ubottu> shorewall (source: shorewall): Shoreline Firewall, netfilter configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.21-1 (oneiric), package size 650 kB, installed size 2648 kB
<ActionParsnip> kimo: what is your issue?
<macmartine> Any Monit users know what might cause this?  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9297043/monit-appears-to-be-working-on-command-line-but-get-404-there-is-no-service-by
<Chipzzz> kimo: please be more specific
<ActionParsnip> kimo: what part of: '16:16 < MonkeyDu1t> kimo  ask away' was unclear?
<kimo>  ActionParsnip: cant download anything from the net due to repositories
<trever420> thanks i know what shorewall is.. i asked if anyone used it...  i'd like to get some opinions on how it compares to IPTables
<Yabden> shorewall is a frontend for iptables
<MonkeyDust> kimo  do you get any errors? also check you do not have 2 downloaders 'open' simultaneously, they block each other
<ActionParsnip> kimo: can you run:  sudo apt-get update    and pastebin the output, use: http://pastie.org
<MonkeyDust> trever420  this is not the right place for opnions
<ubukou> whatever happened to the thunar samba plugin?
<kimo> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<kimo> no i dont have 2 download running at the same time
<c31r2g> hi
<MonkeyDust> kimo  start by typing sudo apt-get update, first
<ActionParsnip> kimo: can you run the command I gave and use the link I gave to provide the output
<imgrey> # apt-cache search gnome-shell
<imgrey> libmutter0 - window manager library from the Mutter window manager
<imgrey> WTF UBUNTU ?
<FloodBot1> imgrey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imgrey> where is gnome shell ?
<imgrey> FloodBot1, you suck
<bazhang> imgrey, watch the language
<ActionParsnip> imgrey: users can use apt-cache, no need to become root
<kimo> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ActionParsnip> imgrey: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<MonkeyDust> imgrey  it's easier to just ask, if you want to get kicked from the channel
<imgrey> ActionParsnip, # lsb_release -sc
<imgrey> natty
<thetinyjesus> Hey I cannot stand both the current state of gnome 3 and unity, should I try out Debian or do things just not work as well in debian
<kimo> ActionParsnip:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<imgrey> back to the topic, could somebody please share sources.list ?
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-shell natty
<ubottu> Package gnome-shell does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> imgrey: there is your answer
<ActionParsnip> imgrey: gnome-shell is a gnome3 app, natty still uses Gnome2
<Bubo> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<MonkeyDust> imgrey  maybe there's a PPA for gnome-shell in natty
<Chipzzz> thetinyjesus: there's kubuntu if you don't like gnome/ubity
<imgrey> ActionParsnip, but how do I install Gnome3 ?
<ubukou> anyone using thunar?
<imgrey> MonkeyDust, wtf PPA ?
<ActionParsnip> imgrey: you'll need to upgrade to Oneiric
<theadmin> !ppa | imgrey
<ubottu> imgrey: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<auronandace> imgrey: use 1.10
<bgs1> trying to boot an a laptop from an ubuntu cd and hitting a particular error each time.  The CD works on other computers and the computer boots the HD just fine. Error: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1). My boss gave me the laptop and told me to make it work, so I don't know much about it. any ideas where to start?
<auronandace> 11.10
<bazhang> imgrey, stop with the language
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: there is but it breaks stuff
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3 | imgrey
<ubottu> imgrey: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<MonkeyDust> imgrey  easiest is to upgrade natty to oneiric
<thetinyjesus> Chipzzz: It's not that I hate them, i don't like that i cannot view current live windows without alt-tab, and everything has a lag to it even using an I5 processor
<theadmin> auronandace: Heh, 1.10 -- I'd like to point out that the first ubuntu version is 4.10 :D
<auronandace> theadmin: i corrected myself above :)
<thetinyjesus> Chipzzz: my windows 7 boots 2 times faster and runs faster and that's never normal when compairing to linux
<Bubo> I get error when i do sudo apt-get update -> GPG error ppa link The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: depends on config
<theadmin> auronandace: Just a funny fact :D Kinda freaky, you know, if you don't know the Ubuntu versioning system you'd think the first would be 1.0 or at least 1.04 :D
<MonkeyDust> thetinyjesus  my linux boots 10 times faster than win7
<thetinyjesus> MonkeyDust: do you have an i5?
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: I am dead .... :(
<Chipzzz> thetinyjesus: i'm running oneiric with gnome/unity and cairo-dock. I have no such problems :-)
<c31r2g> linux will always boot faster than any windows system and thats the truth(universal)
<Bubo> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. - Any help with that? I cant fix broken packages...
<imgrey> MonkeyDust, thank you
<Guest65299> Man I miss gnome 2
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<rabbi1> I have a live CD which is not auto boot, i got usb wireless net, unable to connect from command prompt, I have nVidia graphics card which is not working. Funny situation .... :)
<theadmin> Guest65299: Install gnome-fallback or xfce4, they both act very similar to gnome2
<c31r2g> bazhang
<Guest65299> nice theadmin
<thetinyjesus> Chipzzz: its not that i have problems, its just if i log in using gnome classic things just run so much faster
<Chipzzz> Bubo: glad to see you made it back... that's encouraging :-)
<bazhang> c31r2g, you know this is not the chat channel  #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Guest65299> theadming: I am in Lubuntu now, but it just isn't right
<Bubo> Yes Chipzzz, it had removed skype and acrobat reader, I just installed them back. But still i cant install gimp, same error and also when i go to fix broken packages in synaptics package manager it says E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Guest65299> theadmin: I am in Lubuntu now, but it just isn't right
<c31r2g> bazhang greetings! lol..........sorry switching
<thetinyjesus> actually fuck it, at this point after 3 weeks with linux trying linux mint 12/ubuntu 11.10 its safe to say my i5 will not play wel
<kimo> ActionParsnip: am having long list of errors W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.184 80]
<kimo> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.184 80]
<kimo> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/source/Sources  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.184 80]
<kimo> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/restricted/source/Sources  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.184 80]
<kimo> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.184 80]
<h00k> !language | thetinyjesus
<ubottu> thetinyjesus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MonkeyDust> Bubo  in grub, boot in recovery mode, then choose FSCK and repair broken packages
<theadmin> Guest65299: Try Xubuntu, you'll love it -- it's almost exactly like (and compatible with) gnome2 in a lot of aspects, but MUCH more configurable
<auronandace> kimo: jaunty is end of life
<Bubo> How do I boot in recovery mode MonkeyDust ?
<h00k> !patebim | kimo
<c31r2g> kimo you use jaunty maybe no support
<Bubo> nvm ill just google that
<h00k> !pastebim | kimo
<Chipzzz> Bubo: maybe the newer gimp needs a libglib that isn't yet available for the version of ubuntu you're running
<auronandace> kimo: jaunty is end of life
<h00k> !pastebin | kimo
<ubottu> kimo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<h00k> seriously, keyboard.
<ActionParsnip> kimico: use the pastebin, i told you twice...
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: this post would solve my problem ? http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/176
<ActionParsnip> kimico: Jaunty is EOL (as c31r2g said)
<Bubo> Chipzzz: i had that  version of gimp installed on the wubi installation i had.. i formated and installed same versiion 11.10 of ubuntu and now this problem comes up because i had installed gimp 2.6.x first the nremoved it and now i want to install 2.7.5
<ActionParsnip> kimo: Jaunty is EOL as c31r2g
<ActionParsnip> kimico: sorry, wrong target
<c31r2g> EOL?
<ActionParsnip> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: "c31r2g"?
<c31r2g> ok
<kimo> ActionParsnip: am still new with ubuntu could u pls give more details
<charnel> how can I ssh with a specific key file in my .ssh
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ah, it's a nickname, never mind
<ActionParsnip> kimo: its like trying to get windows updates for windows 95
<ActionParsnip> kimo: its not supported any more, no more updates
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: lol
<JoeyJoeJo> How can I tell what version of ubuntu is installed?
<Bubo> MonkeyDust: how to boot into recovery mode?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: there is madness in my method
<ActionParsnip> JoeyJoeJo: lsb_release -sc
<JoeyJoeJo> thanks
<MonkeyDust> Bubo  you'll see, in the grub menu
<Bubo> I dont have a grub menu
<Bubo> it just enters in ubuntu automatically
<MonkeyDust> Bubo  try pressing enter while you boot
<MonkeyDust> or was it esc?
<Bubo> ill press both
<c31r2g> Bubo everyone has need to press some key!
<Bubo> let me try.. brb :D
<Chipzzz> Bubo: hold down the shift key after POST
<Bubo> esc shift and enter keys.. :|
<Bubo> ill try
<Chipzzz> bubo: no, shift key
<ginnal> upgrade from ubuntu 10.04to 11.01 bookmarks missing? why
<ActionParsnip> kimo: I suggest you run a final backup, wipe Jaunty out and install a clean version of Oneiric (11.10), or wait until April then install a clean install of Precise (Ubuntu 12.04 LTS)
<crizzy_> ginnal: you can only update one release at the time (from 10.04 to 10.10 for example) OR from LTS to LTS (10.04 to upcoming 12.04)
<Bubo_> It booted normally :| how do you check if its recovery mode? Also, what should i do in recovery mode? Chose FSCK and ?
<Kre10s> Trying to install a gedit regular expression plugin. http://halfhourhacks.blogspot.com/2008/03/gedit-regular-expression-plugin.html plugin does not show in list... what have i done wrong?
<MonkeyDust> Bubo  fsck and then repair broken packages
<kimo> ActionParsnip:i was trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.10. upgrade wasnt complete i had to restard computer and culdnt access ubuntu anymore. i formated the comp and installed ubuntu 9.04
<ginnal> upgrade to 11.01 bookmarks missing? why
<ActionParsnip> kimo: what GPU do you use?
<whoever> hi all, is there a way to determin the image size that clonezilla will make
<Lint> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<auronandace> kimo: you can't go directly from 10.10 to 11.10
<Lint> is there OCR software for ubuntu?
<Chipzzz> Bubo_: it isn't in recovery mode if you didn't get a grub menu
<kimo> ActionParsnip:sorry my fault, its the next upgrade after 10.10
<auronandace> kimo: the releases are every six months, so you'd have to go from 10.10 to 11.04 to 11.10 (would be better to just fresh install 11.10)
<Chipzzz> Bubo_: the other question is a little harder... i don't know what being in recovery mode is going to help in your situation
<ActionParsnip> kimo: what GPU do you use? What happened when you tried a clean 11.10 install
<kimo> ActionParsnip:I have tried to install 10.10 straight away it didnt work
<ActionParsnip> kimo: what happened?
<MonkeyDust> !ocr | Lint
<ubottu> Lint: For OCR (optical character recognition) software in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR for packages and instructions.
<kimo> ActionParsnip: the system is restarting tried it several times
<nibbler__> i used thunderbird from some mozilla ppa, how do i revert to ubuntu-thunderbird?
<Lint> MonkeyDust, it was last updated 1 year ago
<MonkeyDust> nibbler__  delete the ppa
<MonkeyDust> Lint  that happens
<ActionParsnip> nibbler__: remove the PPA, uninstall thunderbird then reinstall it
<kingfisher64> ActionParsnip - well i've just finished installing the printer and it works. Not tried the scanner yet. I think there is a problem with the print queue's or something as it worked exactly as before on re-install but I hit a button on the top and it worked, printing something previous out. many thanks for your advice though :) ActionParsnip++
<nibbler__> MonkeyDust, ah okay - thanks
<auronandace> !ppa-purge | nibbler__
<ubottu> nibbler__: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<nibbler__> MonkeyDust, before i tried to do that, and it wanted to remove like 200 dependencies - now i used apt-get instead of aptitude... and ran an update in between - don't know what solved my problem :)
<kingfisher64> Toph2 - did you get your printer working?
<Bubo> Hi again.. I booted into recovery mode, but when I get the menu there i cant choose anything, it seems my keyboard isnt responding.. i tried pressing every key on it, nothing.
<MonkeyDust> nibbler__  if it works, it works :)
<Bubo> But the backlight on the buttons is working
<nibbler__> MonkeyDust, exactly ;-)
<Chipzzz> Bubo: do you get a working <alt><ctl>F1 terminal?
<ginnal> any lottery help channels?
<Bubo> if i press alt ctrl f1 now, yes the terminal is working
<bazhang> !alis | ginnal
<ubottu> ginnal: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bgs1> I'm trying to get a boot cd to run on a laptop and not having any success.  The CD works in other computers.  Boot sequence is correct. error is 'Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(8,1)'
<Chipzzz> Bubo: that's pretty strange... is it a USB keyboard or anything?
<c31r2g> Bubo will not get back now lol
<Bubo> yes its a usb keyboard
<c31r2g> !
<c31r2g> Bubo how you got back from terminal mode
<c31r2g> please Bubo
<Bubo> alt ctrl f7?
<Bubo> or f6..
<c31r2g> thanks Bubo
<c31r2g> f7 Bubo
<Chipzzz> Bubo: it's beginning to look like you're stuck with the older gimp until a newer libglib2 turns up in your repos
<Bubo> Oh, cant i just delete libglib2 and try to install the new one ?
<Bubo> when i try remove libglib2 i get some other error, should i paste it in paste.ubuntu ?
<bgs1> I'm sorry, I'm not sure of the policy for re-requesting help.  I guess I can assume no one knows where to start if no one responds?
<ActionParsnip> bgs1: test your RAM
<lanoxx> im trying to install skype on oneiric, but it does not work
<Bubo> Also, it worked before I formatted Chipzzz. I had gimp 2.7.x version, but i hadnt installed 2.6.x version before it.. maybe thats the problem
<Chipzzz> Bubo: i'm thinking that since you're installing a gimp that isn't available in the ubuntu repos yet, the required libglib may not be available yet either
<lanoxx> after several tries now i dont even see skype in the repository eventhough i have the partner repo activated
<lanoxx> how can i debug this
<bgs1> ActionParsnip, the hdd OS loads just fine; would that preclude a RAM problem?
<Viman> Is there a way to convert OGV to AVI without making it look like crap?
<Bubo> But it was available for me before formatting
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: try both xsane and simplescan. I've seen simplescan not work where xsane did
<Bubo> i installed the gimp then the same way i tried installing it now
<MonkeyDust> lanoxx  http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/09/15/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<kimo> ActionParsnip:any suggestions
<Chipzzz> Bubo: what version libglib is it asking for, what version do you have, and what version ubuntu do you have?
<Lint> can linux users have no password?
<Bubo> 11.10 ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bgs1: what GPU do you use?
<Bubo> Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2) but 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<MonkeyDust> Lint  the password is what makes linux more secure than windows
<Lint> MonkeyDust, don't be ridiculous please
<xubuntu5> he wasn't
<MonkeyDust> Lint  don't be rude, please
<bazhang> Lint, lose the attitude
<Chipzzz> Bubo: ...working...
<lanoxx> MonkeyDust, software center says: 'There isn't a software package called "skype:i386" in your software sources.'
<lanoxx> but i have partner activated and ran aptitude update a couple of times
<Bubo> Chipzzz: what do you mean working ?
<MonkeyDust> lanoxx  maybe you should try sudo apt-get update, first
<bazhang> lanoxx, does apt-cache search skype show anything
<kblin> hi folks
<Lint> I'm simply too old for puerile stuff like passwords. Still, is it possible?
<bgs1> ActionParsnip, I was kind of afraid the questions would get down to that level. The truth is the HDD os is a debian install and I don't even have an account on it, so short of opening up the laptop I don't know what the GPU is. I can do that if need be.
<xubuntu5> that skype search only shows
<xubuntu5> pidgin-skype - Skype plugin for libpurple messengers
<kblin> how do I force a device that uses IPv6 autoconfiguration to look for a new route?
<lanoxx> bazhang, MonkeyDust only pidgin plugins
<llutz> Lint: it is but it will break sudo for that user
<waaaagh> hello
<Lint> llutz, and sudo -u root ?
<Thurin1> Lint, yes you can have no password.
<llutz> Lint: sudo requires a password, a user without cannot use sudo
<xubuntu5> when i use xming why is the display variable set to 10?
<theadmin> llutz: You can always use NOPASSWD in sudoers so
<lanoxx> bazhang, is there maybe some cache file that i could delete?
<Thurin1> But then you can't login.
<Lint> llutz, and if root user has password, will sudo work for root?
<llutz> theadmin: you also can shot yourself in the knee
<theadmin> llutz: I know :D
<MonkeyDust> Lint  i guess that was an elaborate way to say: "no"
<theadmin> Lint: sudo always works for root, root is granted full sudo privelegs by default, but then again, point?
<ActionParsnip> bgs1: is it a branded system?
<Lint> no login password nonsense
<Thurin1> Lint: ....
<Chipzzz> Bubo: ...(i'm) working (on it)...
<Thurin1> Lint: If you really want to do it...
<Thurin1> adduser whatever
<theadmin> Lint: It's not nonsense... Um, just set an autologin?
<Thurin1> passwd -f -u whatever
<xubuntu5> f u? lol
<Thurin1> Yep.
<Bubo> oH, ok Chipzzz, thanks
<Thurin1> (lol)
<xubuntu5> heh
<Bubo> ill be waiting
<Thurin1> But I don't think you can actually set root to have no passwd
<Thurin1> ... but you could always try, with -f -u
<Thurin1> passwd -f -u root
<MonkeyDust> Lint  but expect the system to say f u ;)
<Thurin1> Never tried, not going to, might not work.. could break things.
<caution> how do I remove an alias in bash set with the alias command?
<bgs1> ActionParsnip, yes. Toshiba Portege M400.
<llutz> caution: unalias alias
<caution> thanks
<theadmin> Lint: To disable a password on USERNAME, use: sudo passwd -d USERNAME # But still, it's a bad idea. Consider searching for an autologin option in your login manager
<ActionParsnip> bgs1: seems its an intel thing
<ActionParsnip> bgs1: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MonkeyDust> Lint  "-d, --delete Delete a user's password (make it empty). This is a quick way to disable a password for an account. It will set the named account passwordless."
<Lint> thanks
<Chipzzz> Bubo: you might try installing this manually: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+package/libglib2.0-dev ... it's the latest available
<Bubo> How do I install that manually Chipzzz ?
<lanoxx> i somehow fixed it, so now i have skype installed, but when i start it on the terminal then there is no output and skype does not run
<lanoxx> no reaction at all
<kingfisher64> ActionParsnip - last time i tried xsane wouldn't work - but will give both a go. :)
<bgs1> ActionParsnip, can you please give me a little more detail into how to set a boot option?  I'm sorry, I'm fairly new to this.  Is it something I change on the boot cd? something I change in the bios?
<ActionParsnip> bgs1: the link shows how
<bgs1> Ohh. Ubutto's message.  I see, thanks.
<bgs1> ubottu, that is.
<Bubo> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Chipzzz> Bubo: go to the page i linked, pick the version that matches your o.s., and download the deb from that page
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: After heavy exercise, i have crossed a step
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: now i am getting this dialog "There is a problem with the configuration server (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256"
<Chipzzz> Bubo: then double click on the deb & the installer will come up
<CodeH3x> Hi
<MonkeyDust> kingfisher64  this is my workaround: use simple scan, it will freeze - force terminate simple scan - un-replug the scanner - start simple scan - ok, calibrates - then use xsane
<CodeH3x> how to uncompress this file? fribidi-0.19.2-2-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz
<Thurin1> CodeH3x: tar -xvf
<Bubo> there is a debian.tag.rz file :| it opens as archive
<CodeH3x> tar (child): xz: Cannot exec: No such file or directory
<CodeH3x> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<CodeH3x> tar: Child returned status 2
<CodeH3x> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: any idea what can i do now ?
<CodeH3x> it doesn't work
<Thurin1> CodeH3x: Oh, the new .xz, that I think is slackware specific ..
<CodeH3x> Ohh
<Chipzzz> Bubo: 32 or 64 bit?
<Bubo> 64
<llutz> CodeH3x: tar -Jxf foo
<Bubo> i just downloaded glib2.0_2.30.0-0ubuntu4.debian.tar.gz (52.8 KiB)
<Bubo> I guess that is the version i need?
<Thurin1> CodeH3x: Yeah
<Bubo> from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/glib2.0/2.30.0-0ubuntu4
<Thurin1> But all you need is xz utils
<Viman> Is there a way to convert OGV to AVI without making it look like crap?
<Thurin1> Search Synaptic for 'xz' you should find the package you need
<Thurin1> Then it's still tar -xvf...
<Chipzzz> Bubo: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/82141284/libglib2.0-dev_2.30.0-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<MonkeyDust> Viman  http://lgallardo.com/en/2009/04/11/conversion-de-videos-ogv-a-avi-desde-gnome/
<Bubo> yes yes i found it Chipzzz my bad :/
<Bubo> thanks
<Chipzzz> :-)
<HUELK> can anyone help get gnome-shell work on the intel emgd driver. the shell starts but is somekind of blurred and if i tap the top left corner to see the applications its just fails i think its a problem with the mutter compositing
<CodeH3x> Thurin1: thanks! i'm downloading the correct version now
<danileigh79> my wifi becomes disabled every time I reboot my laptop (11.10), and have to re-enable it in terminal with fwcutter tools for broadcom 43, how can I make it so my wifi is enabled permanently?
<HUELK> its a tablet pc without keyboard
<Thurin1> CodeH3x: :)
<Thurin1> CodeH3x: Usually if something doesn't work it's the same as any other os... you're missing a 'codec' ... whatever.
<WarDekar> how do i add a PPP route that only routes port 80 and 443?
<Thurin1> WarDekar: Add firewall rules. ;)
<Thurin1> Ipchains man
<Thurin1> or
<Thurin1> man ipchains
<Viman> When I convert OGG to AVI using mencoder/ffmpeg, the quality drops real bad. Is there another way to do it? I can't edit OGG (ironical, isn't it?).
<danileigh79> Viman: ogg sound to AVI?
<Thurin1> Viman: Tell ffmpeg to use a different quality...
<Viman> sorry, OGV
<danileigh79> Viman: should be different quality settings in fmpeg
<Lint> in windows you can browse network from open file window, why it's impossible in ubuntu? how to fix?
<Thurin1> Lint, it's not.
<rabbi1> guys, help me out to solve this "GNOME Power Management Problem" I am unable to login at all
<Viman> dani/turin: what's the option? or should I just man it?
<Lint> Thurin1, it's not what?
<Thurin1> Lint, it depends on how you tweaked your desktop and if you're using KDE/GNOME.
<Thurin1> It's not impossible.
<Thurin1> Err
<danileigh79> Viman: should be to change fps rate in the main conversion window
<Thurin1> Well in Unity not sure.
<Lint> I have GTK dialogs
<kingfisher64> MonkeyDust - thanks, if it looks like i'm running into a problems i'll try that.
<Thurin1> I'm not using Ubuntu anymore, and I know the desktop isn't stock Gnome/KDE/XFCE anymore so... you may be right.
<MonkeyDust> Lint  in windows, when i type sudo apt-get update, it says File not found, how do i fix that?
<Thurin1> MonkeyDust: heh
<nathan28> MonkeyDust: you have apt in windows?
<Thurin1> err...
<MonkeyDust> Thurin1  Lint want linux to behave exactly like windows, it was a sarcastic joke
<Thurin1> MonkeyDust: I know that
<Thurin1> But LInt
<Bobby> Hi Everyone
<Thurin1> You just add 'network' to your side panel.
<Lint> Thurin1, add it from where?
<Thurin1> In Gnome (not sure if Unity changed this) - you add network to side panel, and boom. Open files from network on browse.
<danileigh79> When i type in "sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o" to reactivate my wifi, it says "Cannot open input file wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o" How can I fix this so I can make my wifi settings permanent?
<Thurin1> When you click the open dialog, you see the panel to the left with destinations? Add network as a destination as well.
<Viman> Thurin1: changing fps didn't exactly do it. The screen still looks scrambled (I did a screencast)
<caution> how do I set a system wide environmental var?
<Viman> from gtk-RecordMyDesktop
<Thurin1> Viman: Yeah, not fps.. overall quality.
<Lint> Thurin1, there's only Search, Recent, Home, Desktop, Filesystem, Floppy, CDROM, and folders from my profile, no network in sight
<Thurin1> Just read the ffmepg manual, it tells you how to set parameters.
<clone1018> Anyone in here have any experience with KDE and ATI, basically, I have my tri monitor setup perfect, except for one thing, the main monitor is set as my far left, when it needs to be my middle, anyone know how to change which is the primary with the aticonfig command or the control panel for it?
<Thurin1> Lint: It's not there by default, but you can add it yourself.
<Lint> it is there in file manager, but not in open dialog :(
<Viman> Thurin1: quality as in Bitrate?
<Lint> how to add it manually?
<Thurin1> Viman: Yes, and size.
<Thurin1> I'm trying to think Lint
<User_007> hello, i am running Natty AMD64, 2.6.38-13 kernel. I set my ufw to deny everything, but i allow in and out of ports 80 and 443. But the rules seems to not work, and all the ports seem to be blocked. (it don't work and nmap say it's all closed)
<Thurin1> For now Right click an open space in the "Open File" section and select "Show hidden files". Then go to .gvfs and your remote share will be mounted there.
<Thurin1> Keep in mind that the 'open' dialog is application specific, so for some you'll never be able to open across network.
<User_007> what is my error?
<xxiao> http://blog.ngas.ch/archives/2011/12/13/the_destructive_desktop__mdash_linux_in_trouble/index.html
<xxiao> the destrutive desktop linux blog, very true
<Lint> so I need to browse the network in file manager first?
<rabbi1> I am unable to login from the ubuntu screen, had problems with nvidia card, any suggestion ?
<Thurin1> No
<Thurin1> You add as a Nautilus bookmark.
<User_007> (btw the kernel is the distro-provided)
<Thurin1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56428/how-to-automount-a-gvfs-file-system-on-logon
<Thurin1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9941016&postcount=3
<Pici> xxiao: This channel is for support only.  If you want to discuss your article, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Thurin1> So you do that, 'save as' you make a symblolic link and then create a nautilus bookmark.
<Thurin1> rabbi1: Wrong password bro? :)
<Thurin1> Caps lock on?
<Thurin1> :)
 * Lint wonders which idiot called the program 'gigolo'
<Bubo> Chipzzz: it says breaks excisting package libglib2.0-dev conflict: libglib2.0-dev
<Thurin1> Lint: A person with a sense of dirty humor.
<MonkeyDust> Lint  it's because it connects to everything
<Thurin1> Does Unity even use Nautilus?
<MonkeyDust> gcompris = j'ai compris, i have understood
<rabbi1> Thurin1: nope, i had lot of problem with nvidia card, tried solving all that problems with the posts i read. now I am in the login screen, once clicked on login it will not load the screen.  I can just see blank screen
<Chipzzz> Bubo: ?!?
<Lint> Thurin1, yes
<Bubo> I cant install it
<Thurin1> rabbi1: Ok, what do you see in your error logs in /var/logs ?
<Thurin1> Look for (EE) strings.
<Thurin1> Errors.
<Chipzzz> Bubo: lol... i gathered that... i'm surprised at the error... ("?!?")
<web1> hey all, I'm facing problem activating xenerama on my two monitors, any advices with my Nvidia card?
<Thurin1> Lint, ok.
<Bubo> Well, it says that :D
<Bubo> I guess the -dev package is also older version?
<Chipzzz> lol
<User_007> It seems ufw just deny everithing and ignore any rules i add. I thought it was a kernel problem, but it seems to happen the same thing with generic ubuntu kernel.
<web1> xinerama*
<bgs1> ActionParsnip, I tried the nomodeset boot option and still got the error.
<Thurin1> User_007: Did you remember to update your firewall after adding the rules?
<Thurin1> :)
<Chipzzz> Bubo: if you were trying to install a newer one, i don't think it would complain
<rabbi1> Thurin1: what should i look for in log folder ?
<User_007> sorry, how to update? it's just disable and enable the ufw?
<rabbi1> Thurin1: I can't see errro file at all
<Thurin1> rabbi1: Look through the xorg.0.log's  (all numbers) look for (EE)
<Bubo> well i pressed on the .debian file and it opened the ubuntu software center -> pressed install -> it said that below the description and i have install button available again
<Thurin1> Pastebin your xorg.0.log
<Thurin1> Bubo:
<Thurin1> Write down the package name.
<Thurin1> Remove the package.
<Chipzzz> Bubo: I have an idea... maybe someone here: #gimp has had a similar problem... try "/join gimp"
<Thurin1> Install - apt should get the right version
<PastorBones> I had to disable nouveau in yaboot in order to get my ubuntu ppc to boot, but now my nvidia display shows psychodelic colors...how do I get nouveau working correctly? I'm lost....plz help :P
<Thurin1> Bubo: REMEMBER to "apt-get update" BEFORE you install.
<Thurin1> PastorBones: Nouveau is buggy as hell in PPC.
<Bubo> Thurin1: thats not the problem :\
<rabbi1> Thurin1: I am really sorry, i don think i would be able to pastebin it. coz i can't connect that system to net. anything specific i have to look out for ?
<Thurin1> PastorBones: You may never get it functional, google for your exact machine see if others have same problem.
<Thurin1> Yes, Errors rabbi1 if no errors.
<Thurin1> Remove the Nvidia driver and go back to what worked.
<Thurin1> It could be too new for the xorg you're using.
<PasNox> Hi all
<PastorBones> Thurin1, new install, nothings worked so far
<MonkeyDust> !info nouveau
<ubottu> Package nouveau does not exist in oneiric
<Thurin1> Bubo: I thought you were trying to install a program and having Lib conflicts. ;)
<PasNox> i'm looking for a ppa for installing sdlmess but i can't find anyone :/ any hint ?
<MonkeyDust> what's nouveau?
<Thurin1> PastorBones: Yeah... :( well good luck, I mean Nouveau still has issues on x86, ... I can only imagine the issues on PPC.
<PastorBones> nouveau is a display driver
<omry> all the sudden, my gnome got completely crazy. windows on the second screen attached to the laptop wont maximize properly, and in most cases they wont respond to the mouse properly either
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: open source nvidia driver
<MonkeyDust> ok
<omry> anyone saw this? reboot didnt help
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: its not bad :)
<MonkeyDust> i have intel video :)
<PastorBones> Thurin1, so what would be the solution leaving nouveau disabled? xorg.conf?
<User-007> sorry, internet went down
<manisabri> Hi I uninstalled the drivers that I downloaded from AMD site and installed ATI/AMD drivers  from additional drivers , now there are no catalyst control ceneter, any ideas?
<Thurin1> PastorBones: Yup.
<Bubo> Thurin1: yes i do have that problem, but i tried apt-get update manymany times and i cant resolve it
<edgy> Hi, what's the command to list files in an uninstalled package?
<Thurin1> Bubo: I know...
<Thurin1> But it's going to check your current version against .. current version.
<User-007> how do i update the firewall after adding the rules?
<ActionParsnip> edgy: i'd check packages.ubuntu.com
<Thurin1> Remove (write down package name) - apt-get update - install.
<Thurin1> See if the same error is reproduced.
<Bubo> i cant remove it
<edgy> ActionParsnip: in synaptic I remember I can also see the files, so there is surely a command to do it
<Thurin1> If so, download the most current and create a ln -s to it.
<MonkeyDust> edgy  try apt-cache show
<Thurin1> Bubo: Of course you can
<ActionParsnip> edgy: maybe an option in dpkg
<Thurin1> Just go into the libs, delete it with rm ...
<manisabri> any idea why there are no catalyst control center after installing amd drivers?
<Bubo> Thurin1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/843310/
<llutz> edgy: apt-file does this
<Bubo> it says that when i use apt-get remove
<Lint> is it possible to list dlls loaded in a certain process?
<Thurin1> Bubo: Yeah, but sometimes that can cause stupid problems with libs.
<Thurin1> But anywho
<MonkeyDust> Lint  linux dioes not use dll's
<Thurin1> What is the app?
<Thurin1> And have you run apt-get update?
<Bubo> yes i have
<Thurin1> And have you just tried to manually apt-get the dependencies?
<User-007> Thurin1, how do i update the firewall after adding the rules? (i am using ufw)
<Bubo> also i want to install gimp 2.7.5
<Bubo> I had 2.6.x installed before, but i removed it using the software center
<Bubo> then added the new repository
<Bubo> used apt-get update
<Bubo> then apt-get install gimp
<Thurin1> User-007: ufw app update --add-new <name-of>
<Bubo> and i get errors with unmet dependencies
<Lint> very funny. linux, windows and macosx use dlls. in linux they have .so extension
<Thurin1> Bubo: Ahhhh
<edgy> llutz: which option with apt-file?
<Thurin1> Bubo: Well that's your prob
<MonkeyDust> Lint  maybe you mean dpendencies
<llutz> edgy: apt-file list packagename  (man apt-file)
<Thurin1> You're using a new repo for apps and your libs are using another repo.
<edgy> MonkeyDust, ActionParsnip: tried both apt-cache and dpkg but couldn't know which option
<Thurin1> Shouldn't do that.
<Lint> dependency is a package manager term
<michele__> ciao
<edgy> llutz: that didn't work
<llutz> edgy: sure it does
<Thurin1> If you do that often you're going to end up with a broken system... with apps to new for your libs.
<Thurin1> If you want to go that route...
<MonkeyDust> Lint  http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc-help/1999-10n/msg00103.html
<ubottu> gcc.gnu.org bug 1999 in java "java_cup VS gcj" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<llutz> edgy: sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file list package
<Thurin1> Bubo: You should just compile the software yourself in /usr/local
<llutz> Lint: ldd $(which program)
<Thurin1> Sandbox everything.. in a way
<michele__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Bubo> Hmm
<michele__> scusate
<Lint> llutz, not pid?
<Thurin1> Then if the app demands that libs be in a certain dir... just sym-link your compiled libs there
<Bubo> yeah no idea how to do that..
<Thurin1> Bubo: But yeah, don't update repos unless your repos actually have the libs and don't break your existing ones.
<Thurin1> Bad stuff bro
<llutz> Lint: not pid
<called> oie
<Thurin1> Bubo: easy... get your build essentials packages
<called> alguem portugês
<quietFrank> hi all .... with the new workspace switcher only one of my two monitors switches is there a way to get both to switch ?
<MonkeyDust> !pt| called
<ubottu> called: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Thurin1> and then.. pretty much (for most software... but always read the instructions) it's make && make install
<bgs1> ActionParsnip, any more ideas? I booted with nomodeset and got the same error. I tried all the other boot options just for kicks and got the same error too.
<goathouse774> If I'm ready to transition to Linux and some form of gui, can expect help here?  basically, is this a noob-friendly environment?
<theadmin> goathouse774: Yes
<edgy> llutz: I tried sudo apt-file list samba4 but got no result
<Thurin1> But when it comes to new software Bubo... it's not in the Repos for a reason, because it will break stuff. :)
<Thurin1> If you want to be bleeding edge.. you should try another distro
<MonkeyDust> goathouse774  yes, just do not use the word noob, it's not a nice word
<Thurin1> It's probably safer for you... :P
<ActionParsnip> bgs1: no, sorry :(
<Lint> goathouse774, modern GUIs are friendly, but of Abibas quality
<llutz> edgy: did you run "sudo apt-file update"?
<edgy> llutz: I guess I ran it before but let me redo it
<goathouse774> Awesome!  Well I am.  I have a comp with 512 ram and a slow crappy version of windows.  What should I do?
<bgs1> ActionParsnip, okay, thanks for your advice so far!  I will continue to research it I suppose
<compdoc> get more ram
<MonkeyDust> goathouse774  lubuntu is for old pcs
<Thurin1> goathouse774: You should go with XFCE.
<Lint> goathouse774, 512 MB is bare minimum to run modern Ubuntu
<Thurin1> goathouse774: Xubuntu is for you.
<Thurin1> It's easy enough for noobs and 256mb's is base.
<Thurin1> It can probably install on 128, but with 512 you're good.
<goathouse774> Ok.  Am I in the right channel then?
<Thurin1> What cpu goathouse774 ?
<Lint> xubuntu uses half of the gnome environment, so it isn't exactly light
<Thurin1> goathouse774: Yeah, it's just Ubuntu with XFCE.
<MonkeyDust> !lubuntu| goathouse774
<ubottu> goathouse774: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Thurin1> Lint: Light enough for a P4/512mb ram.
<Thurin1> Lubuntu.. meh
<Thurin1> goathouse774: Go xubuntu
<User-007> Thurin1, i have done it, but still not working... the rules seems to be ignored
<Lint> I CAnnot use ldd, it's not exe file
<Thurin1> As long as you're at least running a p4.
<Thurin1> If it's a P3... fluxbox.. :P
<PastorBones> it seems debian has better luck with PPC...I might have to go with it even though I love my ubuntu :(
<Thurin1> Lint: Now you troll.
<Thurin1> PastorBones: Yes, it does, more devels
<Thurin1> PastorBones: But, also... nouveau will still be horrid on PPC.
<MonkeyDust> Lint  linux does not use .exe
<goathouse774> 3000+ amd sempron
<Thurin1> goathouse774: Oh that's perfect.
<PastorBones> yeah I'm used to not having 3D, so no biggie there
<Lint> file says it's python script
<Thurin1> Lint: chmod +x --- then ./file
<ActionParsnip> goathouse774: my most powerful pc runs a 3000+ sempron am2
<Thurin1> or...
<Lint> i need to know which libraries are loaded by it still
<Thurin1> Python pyfile.py
<llutz> Lint: ldd only works with binaries
<User-007> Thurin1, it still ignoring the rules, even if i reload the ufw. The rules are shown when i do "sudo ufw status", but they seem not to be used
<llutz> Lint: scripts aren't linked to any libs. the interpreter is
<Lint> llutz, that's why I need a tool which hacks into processes and dumps libraries
<Thurin1> User-007: Weird.
<Thurin1> User-007: You're on dial-up yeah?
<Lint> scripts load libraries via bindings
<User_007> Thurin1, no
<Thurin1> User_007: Ok
<iceroot> Lint: strace should do it
<Thurin1> Someone else asked the same thing but was on dial-up.
<iceroot> Lint: not easy to read but it will do the job
<User_007> i am using a wireless connection,
<Thurin1> look at the man User_007 http://man.he.net/man8/ufw see if you maybe .. forgot something.
<MonkeyDust> Lint  try apt-cache show [package] | grep Depends
<onasis> am trying to install grub from usb stick boot, can anyone help please?
<onasis> not having any luck
 * Lint facepalms on monkeydust
<iceroot> Lint: no need for that here
 * MonkeyDust facepalms on Lint 
<bazhang> Lint, stop with the attitude
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: same for you
<llutz> MonkeyDust: 1st: apt-cache depends package   2nd different thing
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, thats not helping
<MonkeyDust> it does show libs
<chreekat> On 11.10, the character '▷' (among others) is wider than others when using the default system fixed-width font on Terminal. On a different laptop running 11.04, it is the same width as everything else. Is this a bug?
<Lint> chreekat, black box?
<chreekat> Lint: U+25B7, "white right-pointing triangle". Not sure if it shows up ok over irc
<User_007> Thurin1, i have read the manual, nothing helps
<xgt001> please help, due to installing a addon my language has changed to chinese in shell, how do i get back english
<onasis> could soomeone help me install grub please?
<Thurin1> User_007: Well, I'm stumped. :(
<Thurin1> onasis http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<Thurin1> If it's grub 2
<Thurin1> onasis: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html
<orated> Hello! How and where can I put the boot command for the aspm_pcie ?
<Thurin1> for grub 1
<OerHeks> i would use !grub2 Thurin1
<davidvasquez> hi
<skrewt> When performing the mount command, if my username and my share have a space in them, how do I correctly use them?
<davidvasquez> hi
<edgy> llutz: nice! now it works
<edgy> llutz: thanks a lot
<edgy> skrewt: maybe you escape them with \ or quote them with ''
<skrewt> ill give it a try
<OerHeks> skrewt, If the name of the mount point contains spaces these can be escaped as \040
<skrewt> same with username?
<OerHeks>  if servername or sharename has a literal space (i.e. ' '), substitute \040 instead, so that 'server name' becomes 'server\040name'
<skrewt> perfect
<skrewt> ill try it now
<skrewt> it may be working, it didnt kick back an error immediately
<skrewt> how long should it generally take to mount a windows share or does it take longer the more files it has?
<webbatore> here's a Q. i gotta do sth in R (RStudio) for my university. i need to know what colnames and rownames do :) ? any1 pls?
<Doumie> helloooo
<ciupa> :-) :-) :-) :-)
<Doumie> a question to the big circle
<Doumie> i've always dreamed using a linux and coding some visual gadgets for myself in them... for an example, i'd like to have somekind of "live clipboard shower" on my desktop etc
<Doumie> in what language and how hard is to make such things for ubuntu...
<Euthanasia> You have some interesting dreams, sir.
<k2s> hi, running Ubuntu with Gnome Shell, when I press Ctrl+Alt+L screen goes blank but shell freezes afterwards. the same if I suspend the PC. any advice ?
<monohedron> Doumie, wow that is an idea. Not sure about the plumbing though.
<Doumie> i have about 5 years PHP experience and i've also coded some java and c#
<Doumie> i'd also like to have "life feed" on my ubuntu screen from twitter, or youtube... or whatever channel i want
<Doumie> also the ability to post to them from the desktop
<Doumie> etc stuff...
<monohedron> Doumie, are you sure you are no troll?
<monohedron> just asking
<Doumie> lol... no
<Doumie> why
<Doumie> those things are "common" or smth?
<monohedron> google clipboard manager and rss reader
<skrewt> was thinking the same thing
<monohedron> google 'clipboard manager' and 'rss reader'
<Doumie> hmm
<Doumie> alright
<Doumie> so it's not impossible
<Doumie> ;-)
<Manehattan> hi, is there a tip on how using pip-installed packages? python complains about not being able to find packages installed via pip
<Pici> Manehattan: Are you using pip with sudo?
<Manehattan> Pici: yes
<Pici> Manehattan: Then it should just work.
<Manehattan> Pici: Es ist *should*
<Manehattan> Pici: Yes it *should*
<sipior> Manehattan: you don't have multiple python interpreters on your system, i presume?
<Manehattan> sipior: python2.7 and python3.2
<sipior> Manehattan: (i.e., the pip you're using corresponds to the interpreter you're using...)
<Lint> when computer is busy my mouse stutters and entire gui freeze, how comes?
<lotor> Is there any good recording software for linux (for games) other than glc or better than it ?
<Manehattan> sipior: Pip installs for python2.7 and the /usr/bin/python points to python2.7
<sipior> Manehattan: can you verify whether pip is dumping into the appropriate site-packages?
<Manehattan> sipior: pip tells me "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages"
<macmartine> What would cause my nginx pid to differ from what's in the nginx.pid file?
<zykes_> is there something wrong with the boot time of 11.10 ?
<zykes_> it uses freaking forever to bot
<lotor> Is there any good recording software for linux (for games) other than glc or better than it ?
<zykes_> boot
<sipior> Manehattan: does that directory show up in the list given by sys.path?
<zykes_> anyone ?
<lotor> Is there any good recording software for linux (for games) other than glc or better than it ?
<Pici> lotor: What is glc?
<sipior> Manehattan: try setting PYTHONPATH to include that directory, and restart the interpreter.
<pros977> lotor: gtk-recordmydesktop is good recording software
<Manehattan> sipior: thanks, that seems to the be the problem
<lotor> PIci it records OpenGL games
<lotor> but  i am not pleased with it
<lotor> it uses tooo much HDD space
<Pici> lotor: You may want to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<lotor> Ty
<Manehattan> sipior: I changed the pythonpath, the path shows up in sys.path but it still can't find the package
<Odding> #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<popey> lotor: try kazam
<danileigh79> my wifi becomes disabled every time I reboot my laptop (11.10), and have to re-enable it in terminal with fwcutter tools for broadcom 43, how can I make it so my wifi is enabled permanently?
<ss1> hi, i want to use ubuntu with my windows. im downloading vmware. i should install that and then download ubuntu and install it correcT? what is the latest version of ubuntu, thanks.
<LukeNukem> how to show the ip on termianl
<LukeNukem> internal ip
<Manehattan> sipior, Pici: It was a permission error, for some reason pip set all the permissions to 700 on the directories
<bazhang> ss1 11.10
<danileigh79> ss1: you can install them side by side and choose during start up which you want to use, Ubuntu 11.10 is the current, and 10.04 is the LTS (long term support)
<iceroot> LukeNukem: ifconfig
<ss1> do you know if i can use torrent to download it? for some reason when i download off websites i get horrible speeds
<danileigh79> iceroot: funny, if config doesn't work on my laptop, says command not found even though I have net-tools installed lol
<gaby> et
<EntityReborn> Having a bit of an issue with grub2 on a L3010 E-Machines desktop, trying to install Ubuntu. After selecting a menu item on ANY of the installer discs (mini/alternate/desktop/server), the cd loads a bit, and then just does a blank screen. I have tried acpi=off, as well as nomodeset.
<theadmin> ss1: Yes, Ubuntu offers torrent downloads. Which versions do you need?
<auronandace> !torrents | ss1
<ubottu> ss1: Oneiric can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/server/ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<danileigh79> ss1: I would recommend getting the ISO while using wubi
<ss1> oh, thank you.
<ss1> getting iso while using wubi? sorry
<ss1> i know wubi is the windows installer
<whipzu> I'm search a program that convert joypad buttons into =-MOUSE SCROLL WHEEL=- anyone could help me please?
<auronandace> ss1: forget about wubi, waste of time
<danileigh79> EntityReborn: Try making a usb installer, disc may be damaged
<danileigh79> ss1: you can select to dl a distro while using wubi
<ss1> can i use ubuntu as virtual machine set up though?
<bazhang> ss1 sure via vbox vmware or the like
<auronandace> ss1: yes, why vmware? why not virtualbox?
<Kartagis> my mic seems to work, but I skype doesn't pick it up and I can't get it to record anything. and ideas?
<Kartagis> any*
<danileigh79> ss1: it's not necessary, you can use liveusb or live cd and just run a simplified version
<ss1> i dont know the difference. im prety new. the reason im using ubuntu is because im learning Ruby on Rails
<EntityReborn> danileigh79, I have used 4 seperate discs, frshly burned
<ss1> and i do not want to buy a mac
<danileigh79> EntityReborn: where are you getting the install to make your discs from?
<EntityReborn> danileigh79, torrents
<danileigh79> EntityReborn: try getting the actual ISO from ubuntu.org and making a usb installer with pendrive linux
<EntityReborn> Will try
<EntityReborn> I do know this system can USB boot, so we'll see.
<zykes_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/843382/ shouldn't this work ?
<danileigh79> ss1: You can make it so your computer has 2 operating systems, and choose which you want to load during boot, I did that for 3 years before getting another computer for just Ubuntu
<danileigh79> brb
<ss1> yeah.. hmm i might do that
<auronandace> !dualboot | ss1
<ubottu> ss1: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kmels> Hello, a USB seems to be connected (as shown by dmesg) but it doesn't show up in fdisk -l (I want to mount it), what could be wrong?
<pros977> kmels: when you dmesg it, you should see a partition like sda1. In which case, create a direction --mkdir usb, then mount /dev/sda1 usb
<OerHeks> kmels, use sudo fdisk -l
<kmels> pros977, I don't see it, I only see this: http://pastebin.com/sNun3pCd
<kmels> OerHeks, that's what I did indeed
<Guyver111> hello, i hope here can help me with a problem. When i try to boot from the Ubuntu CD ( tried 11.10 32/64bit and 10.04) i get a scrambled screen before i even reach the first menu. I have a Geforce 210. Has anyone seen this befor?
<neacer> hello
<Guyver111> hi
<Bubo> Hello, can anyoine help me with this ? http://i.imgur.com/ByR9J.png
<Bubo> why has my theme become like that ?
<Bubo> its unreadable
<Bubo> and it shouldnt be black
<meskarune> you need to change your font color
<Bubo> How and where?
<Bubo> and why did it become like that? I installed some updates and it automatically become like that
<whipzu> I'm search a program that convert joypad buttons into =-MOUSE SCROLL WHEEL=- anyone could help me please?
<johntron> has anyone built monit from source with PAM?
<Bubo> meskarune: can help me?
<Natherul> hey all, anyone know how to get emerald working? i got it installed but typing emerald --replace does nothing
<Walrus_> Allo.
<zykes_> noone here good at net config ?
<danileigh79> Natherul: Did you install it through terminal?
<theadmin> Natherul: Emerald is deprecated, it no longer possible to use, been so for ages
<Natherul> indeed danileigh79
<pacman105> ciao
<pacman105> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<theadmin> Natherul: emerald is a compiz window decorator, and I tend to beleive that compiz dropped support for it
<danileigh79> Natherul: theadmin is right, it's outdated, what version Ubuntu you have?
<Natherul> the newest, 11.10 isn't it? :P
<NimeshNeema> Bubo: Ask LjL he might be able to give some help
<danileigh79> Natherul: It shouldn't have dl'ed unless you had the ppa reinstalled... it was deleted back in 10.04 I believe
<theadmin> Natherul: The real newest is the unreleased 12.04 alpha. The newest main release is 11.10, and the newest LTS is 10.04, so which of these 3 xD
<danileigh79> theadmin: quit being a pain lmao
<Natherul> i use 11.10
<theadmin> danileigh79: ?
<danileigh79> theadmin: I was making a joke about how literal you ccan be sometimes
<theadmin> Natherul: Either way -- Emerald is outdated. You don't use it. Why do you want it, anyway?
<theadmin> danileigh79: I'm just making sure.
<danileigh79> theadmin: I know :P
<Natherul> i found a theme i would like to use, i dont really like the GUI of the ubuntu they way it comes "out of the box"
<michal__> hiho
<theadmin> Natherul: Well... that's sad, cause, well, won't work. Search for Compiz/Metacity themes instead
<michal__> I am newbie;d
<theadmin> michal__: Just ask your questions
<Chipzzz> Bubo: did you try changing the theme?
<danileigh79> Natherul: recommended tool is gnome-tweek-tool, works for unity too
<theadmin> danileigh79: It's spelt "tweak" :P
<danileigh79> theadmin: duh *facepalm*
<danileigh79> theadmin: I made a boo boo
<Natherul> gnome-tweek, compiz, metacity are these theme managers as well?
<theadmin> Natherul: Compiz is the current Ubuntu window manager iirc, Metacity is the fallback one. Gnome-Tweak-Tool is just a crazy set of configuration options
<danileigh79> Natherul: gnome-tweak-tool compiz and metacity, yes, I mispelled tweak
<Natherul> is there any site dedicated to themes to either of those? :P
<danileigh79> Natherul: gnome-look.org I believe
<michal__> What I can make on ubuntu?
<Natherul> thank you, both danileigh79 and theadmin
<danileigh79> Natherul: I also have screenlets installed, you can find screenlets from gnome-look.org too
<danileigh79> Natherul: you're very welcome hun
<reSPAWNed> Hi everyone!
<Wargasm> michal_: make?
<Chipzzz> michal__: what can't you make on ubuntu?
<danileigh79> aw crap, respawn repawned.... :P
<michal__> play:D
<reSPAWNed> danileigh79, hehe funny
<danileigh79> michal__: refer to getting started on ubuntu.org
<michal__> how can I play? Battlefield free to play
<theadmin> danileigh79: ubuntu.org? Seriously? They dropped that domain back in '09, it now belongs to some sports team >.<
<danileigh79> reSPAWNed: how you been, haven't seen you in a while :P granted it's because my ubuntu lappy crashed
<cloudgeek> how kill bash that is hang and not working , i try kill pid using ps au |grep bash and then kill bash pid
<auronandace> !wine | michal__
<theadmin> michal__: Go to #winehq , no support for Windows apps here
<ubottu> michal__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<reSPAWNed> danileigh79, Not sure I
<danileigh79> theadmin: it redirects whenever I use it...
<reSPAWNed> danileigh79, Not sure I'm the right reSPAWNed...
<Chipzzz> michal__: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<reSPAWNed> danileigh79, But I am very good thank you... How are you?
<theadmin> danileigh79: Yes, but to ubuntu.epc.edu -- here is what I get: http://i.imm.io/gBUT.png
<michal__> thanks
<danileigh79> reSPAWNed: Hmm.... maybe not the same, sorry, I'm well, thank you, finally got my ubuntu lappy working again
<cloudgeek> how kill a bash
<danileigh79> theadmin: ok, fine, it redirects to ubuntu.com, sorry for the typos
<reSPAWNed> danileigh79, Cool, I'm struggling myself with XBMC on my Ubuntu laptop...
<mlc> cloudgeek: is a window open?
<danileigh79> reSPAWNed: not fond of it, but then agan, I don't use media center programs
<auronandace> cloudgeek: ctrl-c if a terminal is misbehaving
<cloudgeek> mlc: i have other bash that i open with crtl+alt+t but now not working or hang i want kill that
<danileigh79> my wifi becomes disabled every time I reboot my laptop (11.10), and have to re-enable it in terminal with fwcutter tools for broadcom 43, how can I make it so my wifi is enabled permanently?
<mlc> cloudgeek: you can try: xkill
<cloudgeek> auronandace: nothing wokring there i tryied ^C already
<mustafaerhann> danileigh79 u can use autostart script.
<mlc> cloudgeek: after start can you select a window
<cloudgeek> auronandace: mlc also try alt+f4
<mlc> cloudgeek: you can open a taskmanager
<danileigh79> mustafaerhann: So I have to have terminal auto start aas well?
<mustafaerhann> no danileigh79
<cloudgeek> mlc: xkill works yeah
<cloudgeek> thanks guys
<mlc> cloudgeek: goog
<mlc> bye
<auronandace> !yay | cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek: Glad you made it! :-)
<mlc> ^^
<cloudgeek> !coffee
<cloudgeek> why not ubottu work for me
<theadmin> cloudgeek: That's not a valid factoid.
<auronandace> !brain | cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<theadmin> !brain | cloudgeek
<cloudgeek> !yay | mlc
<ubottu> mlc: Glad you made it! :-)
<cloudgeek> theadmin: working yeah
<cloudgeek> auronandace: +1 irc geek
<mlc> any need help?
<cloudgeek> mlc:not now my problem is solved ,but guys working great job here
<mlc> ^^ yea
<cloudgeek> i love to use this irc
<mustafaerhann> danileigh79 are u there
<savage2005> i just reinstalled windows and installed a new ubuntu inside the new windows now my boot loader is showing 2 win and 2 ubuntu how do i get rid of the fakes?
<cloudgeek> any movie that use ubuntu and unix tools so we can learn some inspritaion
<danileigh79> mustafaerhann: yes, I'm trying to figure how to autostart a script for the wifi issue
<cloudgeek> i am student but love to use command line linux with ubuntu server as my desktop
<mustafaerhann> "an elephants dream " movie was made with linux and gnu/gpl softwares.
<ubuntos> savage2005: try this
<meskarune> cloudgeek: you could watch revolution OS. its a documentary on linux in general
<mlc> cloudgeek: yea the bash is very good tool
<tkroo> hi, I have a cursor problem. here is a video showing what is happening:http://youtu.be/LLMzTE-d7Fw    I think it was caused when I chose 'high contrast' from the accessibility icon during installation of Ubuntu. How can i fix this? thanks!
<ubuntos> sudo os-prober
<ubuntos> then
<ubuntos> sudo update-grub
<ubuntos> I think this will fix it
<danileigh79> tkroo: high contrast enables visual assistance, changing from high contrast should fix this
<tkroo> danileigh79, i've toggled high contrast several times, it still persists
<danileigh79> tkroo: after changing back, did you reboot?
<savage2005> it found 1 win 1 win recovery and 1 linux, this is promising im going to restart and check it out, thanks ubuntos
<tkroo> danileigh79, yes rebooted also.
<ubuntos> savage2005: you are welcome :)
<tkroo> danileigh79, it happens when i use a Unity session and when i use a Gnome session at login.
<mustafaerhann> ~/.config/autostart or in /etc/xdg/autostart.  danileigh79 look this files.
<illsci> I'm trying to increase the open file limits for a user name esearch and I edited the limits.conf file but ulimit -Hn and ulimit -Sn still show 1024
<illsci> is there some trick to get this to work on Ubuntu?
<tkroo> so it's happening not just in Unity, but also in Gnome. is what i mean.
<danileigh79> tkroo: check out universal access
<danileigh79> tkroo: in system settings
<savage2005> ubuntos, no dice still 2 of each
<danileigh79> mustafaerhann: gonna check it out in a few
<mustafaerhann> ok.
<systemclient> How can I get the graphics library into php? I use plain libapache-php5
<mustafaerhann> u should add the command that u using to enable your wifi  in a autostart.desktop file.
<danileigh79> mustafaerhann: ok, opened it up in gedit, how should I word the commands?
<mustafaerhann> exactly what u using to enable your wifi.
<mustafaerhann> its works as a terminal.
<Pici> systemclient: You mean php5-gd?
<tkroo> danileigh79, i'll try toggling some more options there to see if it helps. i've tried changing the cursor theme and i can get the theme to change, but anywhere the cursor changes to a "hover" icon, it goes to 'high contrast' big style.
<danileigh79> must ok
<systemclient> Pici: that sounds good
<danileigh79> mustafaerhann: ok
<mustafaerhann> ok. inform me  bio break.!
<danileigh79> tkroo: ok, I'm sorry wasn't of more help
<tkroo> danileigh79, cheers
<ubuntos> savage2005: are you ready to get your hands dirty and remove them manually ?
<systemclient> Pici: yeah, it works. thanks!
<Pici> systemclient: sure, no problem.
<savage2005> ubuntos, yeah, be warned though my linux exp is pretty small
<ubuntos> take a look at /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ubuntos> you must open it with sudo
<ubuntos> sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Myrtti> ubuntos: gksudo
<meskarune> someone is probably gonna jump on yoru with gksu ubuntos
<ubuntos> the same
<savage2005> i opened it with gedit, it is empty
<Myrtti> ubuntos: not really
<meskarune> oh lol
<savage2005> ubuntos, i opened it with gedit, it is empty
<meskarune> savage2005: can you do "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg" in a terminal?
<meskarune> savage2005: or "locate grub.cfg"
<popsch> when I delete something located at a different partition (same machine, not a network mount), then it doesn't show up in the trashcan
<popsch> where can I find the trashed files, please?
<ubuntos> are you sure ?
<savage2005> meskarune, i have grub.cfg located
<meskarune> awesome
<popsch> ubuntos, yes
<ubuntos> cat it out :)
<ubuntos> make sure you type the path correctly
<forever889>  popsch: usually on the disk as hidden .trash001
<savage2005> where do i want to cat it to?
<ubuntos> pastebin.com
<meskarune> savage2005: just type "cat /path to file" in teh terminal and past the output to pastebin. then link that here
<popsch> forever889, interesting. I found that directory, but how do I delete the stuff in there via the gui?
<popsch> forever889, these files don't show up when I click on the trash icon
<forever889> popsch: depends if its root lock. to get full access to your files use: sudo nautilus
<savage2005> meskarune, http://pastebin.com/uAnV4W0Y
<forever889> in console
<meskarune> popsch: never do sudo nautilus...
<ubuntos> savage2005: it is not empty loool
<savage2005> when i opened with gedit it waas
<savage2005> but just cat in terminal gave me all that
<loganrun> does anyone know how to change the default pdf viewer
<Myrtti> forever889, popsch, ubuntos: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<CrOnOs2000> hi i have a problem cups, textonly driver just dont work, log say -document-format-not-supported any ideas?
<savage2005> ubuntos, i told you i was noob lol
<thearthur> pallet
<ubuntos> savage2005: no pb I was a noob too not long ago ;)
<ubuntos> savage2005: you have 4  menu entries :
<savage2005> yeah
<ubuntos> Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.38-8-generic
<ubuntos> Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.38-8-generic (recovery mode)
<ubuntos> Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sdb1)
<ubuntos> and
<ubuntos> Windows Recovery Environment (loader) (on /dev/sdd1)
<savage2005> i only want 2, when i select what os i want its the top win and top ubuntu is it same order in this list?
<danileigh79> mustafaerhann: it won't let me save it, says there's no file to save...
<ubuntos> savage2005: this is the default ubuntu grub behavior
<ubuntos> you can keep 2 menu entries but it is not a good idea
<savage2005> i dont know what you mean
<BlouBlou> savage2005: you may want to keep OS's recovery mode, so if they fail, you'll be able to fix them
<ubuntos> if you want a fancy grub menu try to install burg
<Somelauw> Where should I put my script so it gets executes immediately when I log in?
<ubuntos> http://bit.ly/oRkpLx
<savage2005> right but those are not on my list the i have 4 os's on my start up only 2 work
<danileigh79> Somelauw: I'm trying to do the same thing lol
<savage2005> delete that "the"
<danileigh79> Somelauw: I was told ~config/autostart, but I'm having trouble with it saving
<ubuntos> 2 os + 2 recovery
<savage2005> 2 dont work
<Somelauw> danileigh79: I assume they meant .config
<dryicebomb> BlouBlou: is this a graphical environment? if so you can go to startup applications and call out your script there
<BlouBlou> Somelauw: you can save it wherever you want, just add it to "Start applications"
<uchitel> how can i configure the right-click context menu?
<savage2005> the recoverys are selected using f8 while highlighted
<CXIV> I want to install ubuntu and I got old IBM thinkpad with very slow HDD , about 12 MB/s read and write , what file system will be the best for such a slow disk?
<Diranged> is there an RC script in ubuntu that i can add to that will run on-shutdown of a host?
<Diranged> (we want our cloud hosts to deregister a few things on shutdown.. even if they're going to just reboot)
<Somelauw> danileigh79: It doesn't save?
<BlouBlou> Somelauw: yeah, or as dryicebomb said "startup applications" (I have ubuntu in spanish)
<danileigh79> Somelauw: I just used gedit ~/.config/autostart.desktop and it worked
<ubuntos> Myrtti: thx a lot for the link, I did not know that a difference exists !
<Somelauw> BlouBlou: Okay, I'll try that. I assume it automatically creates a desktop file.
<danileigh79> Somelauw: now to test if it will work by rebooting :P
<danileigh79> bbs, gonna test out a autostart script
<ubuntos> savage2005: if you want to remove them you can delete :
<ubuntos> menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.38-8-generic (recovery mode)" { ... }
<ubuntos> and
<ubuntos> menuentry "Windows Recovery Environment (loader) (on /dev/sdd1)" --class windows --class os { ... }
<ubuntos> but be very careful !!!!!
<savage2005> brb
<tasslehoff> is it no longer possible to select a custom script to open a movie file with? in nautilus´ menu I only get a list of the recommended applications
<Diranged> anybody know of a 'on shutdown' script that runs in ubuntu?
<Somelauw> Okay, I'll try
<trever420> Diranged you can schedule a shutdown with cron
<Somelauw> Okay, it works almost. I just need to disable something.
<Somelauw> Because my wallpaper changes twice now
<trever420> Diranged: if you only want it to run once at a certain time you can just use the 'at' command
<Diranged> no, i want it to run when i shut thebox down
<trever420> oh i see
<bluebomber> Does anyone know how I can hide the network-manager icon in 11.10?
<trever420> u need to put your script in /etc/rc6.d Diranged
<Somelauw> Wait, can I disable wallpaper in gnome. The problem is that my script changes wallpaper, but the gnome wallpaper is set after my script ran, so can I prevent gnome from setting my wallpaper?
<trever420> and make it executable using chmod + x <scriptname>
<Diranged> ok.. thats fine
<Diranged> easy enough
<trever420> the name of your script I think needs to begin with K99 to run at the right time
<trever420> the scripts are ran in alphabetical order in that folder
<trever420> i havent dont this in a long time but i think the method is the same
<danileigh79> mustafaerhann: didn't work...
<savage2005> ubunos, i think i might be explaining this wrong, when i boot up after the bios clears i get a screen to choose from 4 OS's that used to be 2 after i reinstalled both OS's the list gave me 4 my 2nd win doesnt work and both ubuntu options load my new install
<hexacode> anyone know how i can set defauly file permissions in unix...its default to 666 right now
<savage2005> ubuntos,*
<hexacode> i need to change it
<Somelauw> hexacode: 644, I think
<hexacode> Somelauw:  yes but where can i change it
<hexacode> or see where its set
<danileigh79> Somelauw: Mine didn't work, you try yours yet?
<llutz> hexacode: "umask" controls this
<Somelauw> danileigh79: It works, it's just that gnome tries to set my wallpaper as well and gnome is winning.
<Natherul> hey again, anyone got any idea what might be wrong when you try to gnome-shell --replace and you get the error that OpenGL version could not be determined?
<Somelauw> danileigh79: Did you make a .desktop file or use the guitool?
<ubuntos> savage2005: does it work ?
<savage2005> does what work
<trever420> hexacode and llutz: isnt that controlled in /etc/profile
<Somelauw> hexacode: chmod 644 filename
<danileigh79> Somelauw: how did you build the script? I'm trying to run "modprobe b43" to automatically enable my wifi when I start my laptop
<Somelauw> Or use properties
<trever420> or is that in ~/.bashrc
<ubuntos> removing the 2 menu from grub.cfg
<Somelauw> danileigh79: It's just bash and it is set to exectuble
<trever420> Somelauw, i think he wants to chang ethe DEFAULT permissions
<trever420> on all files
<savage2005> i didnt do it, little nervous im doing the wrong thing
<danileigh79> Somelauw: I wonder if it didn't work because it requires sudo...
<Somelauw> danileigh79: Maybe you can put gksudo in the script itself.
<trever420> hexacode are you trying to change the default permissions on all files created by a user?
<ubuntos> savage2005: try to install burg :
<ubuntos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/beautiful-burg-boot-loader-gets-ubuntu-11-04-ppa/
<danileigh79> Somelauw: Dunno, will play around with it a bit more in a while
<hexacode> trever420 boss wants ftp to default to 775 on file upload....however, the umask section of vsftpd seems to subtract from the default which is 666 it seems. i basically need 775 on file upload through ftp but i need to change the default system i think.
<Natherul> anyone got any idea why im getting OpenGL version could not be determined when doing a gnome-shell --replace?
<trever420> u have a user account that gets used for FTP uploads hexacode?
<trever420> a i think a normal user account's defualt directory permissions are 775 abd tge default file permissions might be 664
<trever420> err....  abd/*nd/and       tge/*he/the
<savage2005> ubuntos, how do i check to see where my MBR is located (what hard drive)
<lasers> savage2005: First 512MB iirc.
<trever420> hexacode: also what FTP server package are you using? proftpd?
<lasers> savage2005: Oh which hard drive, derp.
<mlc> trever420: glxinfo
<ubuntos> of the first hard drive
<llutz> trever420: "umask" tells you. usually it is 0022, so dirs 755, files 644
<trever420> mlc: what?
<savage2005> lasers: ?
<mlc> trever420: sry^^ wrong copy and past
<mlc> Natherul: glxino
<mlc> Natherul: glxinfo
<trever420> llutz: isnt that only for the root user
<llutz> trever420: no
<lasers> savage2005: I don't know.
<lasers> :0
<trever420> i am working on memory here but i thought that Normal users have the default umask of 002 (which is 775 for dirs and 664 for files)
<savage2005> oh
<Natherul> mlc: its pamming me with Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on displau ":0".
<trever420> while root has the umask of 022
<mlc> Natherul: ok.. hmmm
<llutz> trever420: why don't you check it?
<yakc> I'm having troubles to find command to minimize all normal windows. I'm asking because i'll have to re-create one.
<trever420> k... give me a sec gotta boot my vmware guest
<trever420> or better yet... google :-)
<Natherul> mlc: any idea what might be the issue?
<ubuntos> savage2005: you are looking in the wrong way : you do not need this technical infos
<trever420> wow... ok google i think worked...  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-linux-unix-umask-value-usage.html
<trever420> The default umask 002 used for normal user. With this mask default directory permissions are 775 and default file permissions are 664.
<savage2005> i need to know to know what drive to install burg on
<trever420> The default umask for the root user is 022 result into default directory permissions are 755 and default file permissions are 644.
<ubuntos> it is /dev/sda ;)
<mlc> Natherul: perhaps a missing package
<mlc> Natherul: can you open synaptic?
<yakc> I'm having troubles to find command to minimize all normal windows. I'm asking because i'll have to re-create shorcut for that
<Natherul> sure
<ubuntos> savage2005: sudo burg-install "(hd0)"
<Natherul> mlc: what do you want me to check in synaptic?
<savage2005> ubuntos, oh hey i was just typing all that out in a question
<savage2005> do i need the "" and ()?
<Alder>  
<mlc> Natherul: glx
<mlc> Natherul: is there any with mesa
<ubuntos> savage2005: sory try this : sudo burg-install /dev/sda
<savage2005> ubuntos, shouldnt there be an apt-get in there?
<Natherul> mlc: a few
<mlc> Natherul: libgl1-mesa-glx
<savage2005> ubuntos, it says command not found
<mlc> Natherul: libgl1-mesa-dri
<Natherul> mlc: yeah, its installed
<trever420> hexacode: at any rate llutz might be right but the idea is the same...  if you have an FTP group which i assume you do then you can set the permissions just for that group
<trever420> or you can set it for one user if you only have one user who uses FTP
<mlc> Natherul: libgl1-mesa-dri installed too?
<Natherul> mlc: both are installed
<mlc> Natherul: ok
<trever420> but i think it's better to set it based on the group that way if you hav more users as long as they are part of the group it should work
<trever420> just make sure the group has group ownership over the upload directory
<ubuntos> savage2005: ok I have found an easier tutorial
<savage2005> haha ok
<ubuntos> www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-burg-in-ubuntu
<mlc> Natherul: graphic card is from nvidia or ati?
<savage2005> ubuntos, brb door bell
<Natherul> mlc: nvidia
<savage2005> ubuntos. im back what do you have?
<ubuntos> follow the tuto carefully
<Natherul> mlc: i have installed the prop drivers (recommended) for it as well
<mlc> Natherul: yea that is good
<ubuntos> and substitute "(hd0)" with /dev/sda
<ubuntos> ok ?
<savage2005> k
<ueuser> how to make a script to set gconf-editor /apps/gnome-power-manager/actions/critical_battery nothing
<ubuntos> what choose: 11.04 or 11.10 for a productivity workstation ?
<pfifo> ubuntos,11.10
<jswagner> 11.10
<skipdb> ubuntos: 11.10
<Shupack> helo... how i install some OS. like debian or ubuntu from a external disk (HD)?
<pfifo> Shupack, depends on what kind of external disk you mean
<karsten> How do I get CUPS to allow me to log in?  Adding my user to lpadmin did NOT work.  http://localhost:631
<thepiana> hello
<jswagner> Shupack: best option is to write ISO to removable media (USB stick, memory card, CDROM)
<WarDekar> what IPTables rules do i need to use to forward all HTTP and HTTPS traffic through ppp0?
<mustafaerhann> danileigh79: any fix ?
<Shupack> i have a external HD... and i have installed some notebooks from pen-drivers, but i wold like to use a HD ext...!
<cristian_c> Hi
<mustafaerhann> hi
<pfifo> Shupack, you should setup grub2 on the drive and use its isoboot feature
<danileigh79> mustafaerhann: still working on it, I have a couple friends who are trying to talk me through it too
<cristian_c> I'm using Oneiric Ocelot 11.10, I purchased an asus WL-330gE. The device shields the connection to the router, unfortunately I have to first establish a direct connection to the router, and then the computer automatically snaps to a repeater. But if the PC tries to connect to the router via the repeater, it fails
<cristian_c> the network manager tries to connect several times, but it fails to connect. So I updated the firmware to the latest version, from version 2.0.1.9 to 2.0.2.0, but unfortunately the problem persists
<qw-Russian> what difference between $ and # in Linu
<cristian_c> What can I do to solve the problem?
<mustafaerhann> $ if u are root # if u are normal user.
<mustafaerhann> in a terminal qw-Russian
<l0gic> hi
<Shupack> thanks
<pfifo> qw-Russian, root uses $, take a look at .bashrc
<tensorpudding> qw-Russian, on the shell the default prompt uses # at the end for root and $ for other users
<llutz> mustafaerhann: other way round,  if u are root #   and if u are normal user $
<l0gic> could anybody help me debugging mpd? i did an aptitude upgrade the other day and after a reboot mpd refuses to start
<Shupack> ok, but dont have no way to do this?
<boba88> i just installed netbeans using the sh script from http://netbeans.org/downloads/index.html, and I am doing this for the second time today.. the first time it worked on a different computer, but now it also worked but when i write netbeans on the command line it says no program like that
<mustafaerhann> llutz:ah mismatch thats true.
<boba88> ?
<qw-Russian> qw@qw-laptop:~$ su
<qw-Russian> Пароль:
<qw-Russian> su: Сбой при проверке подлинности
<qw-Russian> qw@qw-laptop:~$
<FloodBot1> qw-Russian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qw-Russian> тщерштп
<l0gic> Failed to load database: Failed to open database file "/media/music/.mpd/mpd.db": No such file or directory
<llutz> qw-Russian: take it to #ubuntu-ru
<l0gic> i used to create the db-file with mpd --create-db, but now mpd says there is no such option
<djathoris> Does anyone here use a 21143/tulip ethernet card?
<WarDekar_> what IPTables rules do i need to use to forward all HTTP and HTTPS traffic through ppp0?
<kaiowas> Hello again. Im about to install Ubuntu on my mac, ive burned the cd and everything looks OK. But now i have to partition my harddrive. If i use the diskutility in OSX to take 20GB of my OSX partition to make a Ubuntu partition, will it ruin anything? I dont feel like reinstalling everything today.. :). Anyone here done this?
<djathoris> Has anyone here ever used a 21143/tulip ethernet card with linux?
<qw-Russian> su: Failure at verification of authenticity
<tumppu> especially if you repartition the disk in mac it wont break anything
<llutz> qw-Russian: su only works with enabled root-account.
<kaiowas> tumppu: Great, then im all set to go Ubuntu then :).
<llutz> qw-Russian: if you need a root-shell, use sudo -i
<tumppu> and there is almost no risk in repartitioning it with live-cd either
<mustafaerhann> danileigh79 did u put "#!/bin/bash"  begin of your script file and set it executable ?
<qw-Russian> <llutz> qw-Russian: if you need a root-shell, use sudo -i   - please full command
<kaiowas> tumppu: well im gonna stick with osx discutility. OSX will be the main operating system, Ubuntu is just for fun.. for now :).
<boba88> i just installed netbeans using the sh script from http://netbeans.org/downloads/index.html, and I am doing this for the second time today.. the first time it worked on a different computer, but now it also worked but when i write netbeans on the command line it says no program like that
<llutz> qw-Russian: that is the full command
<danileigh79> mustafaerhann: no, I was told I shouldn't have to, but I will try
<qw-Russian> thanks
<tumppu> kaiowas hope after some time you'll see there's no need for mac ;)
<tumppu> or osx
<kaiowas> well.. i sell apple computers for a living :).
<danileigh79> mustafaerhann: gonna do a reboot now see if it works
<karsten> I'm running 11.10.  I need to add a printer. CUPS won't allow me to log in (pam failure).  How do I get admin privs unger gnome-control-center ro something like it?
<Firebolt> I get "ASSERT: "interface->childCount() == children.count()" in file adaptor.cpp, line 200" when I try to run some Qt-based programs, any fix that isn't running them as root?
<mustafaerhann> k. good luck.
<danileigh79> I'm putting my phone on irc, danileigh79_2 so I can see what's going on here
<danileigh79> mustafaerhann: I'm putting my phone on irc, danileigh79_2 so I can see what's going on here
<trever420> kaiowas, I would not recommend using OS X disk utility
<kaiowas> trever420: Why not?
<trever420> use Gparted
<karsten> I'm NOT running the default Ubuntu GUI, FWIW.
<tumppu> fdisk
<trever420> tumppu, yes, but i'm sure he doesnt know how to use that properly otherwise he wouldnt be asking... for a beginner gparted is ALOT easier
<trever420> kaiowas, i did and it actually screwed up i cant explain why
<TehAndrewRyan> How would I do to test the sequential read speed of a ramdisk mounted on /run/shm/ ?
<kaiowas> i was thinking using bootcamp.. but from what i understand its no good.
<trever420> i ended up just using Ubuntu's gparted utility of the live CD
<tumppu> trever420 i do egraa
<module000> TehAndrewRyan: just use `dd
<trever420> kaiowas, thats what i did and didnt work correctly
<trever420> gparted is REALLY super easy
<trever420> just as easy as OS X's utility if not easier
<trever420> it's a GUI
<trever420> just click and drag
<TehAndrewRyan> module000: Care to explain it further? I don't wanna break anything, as I'm not really an expert with terminal commands :P
<tumppu> the worst thing in ubuntu live-cd is that it doesn't install gparted for default
<shade34321> so I've managed to convince my boss to let us delete RHEL off of our comptuers and install Ubuntu instead:D
<shade34321> just need to work out the kinks:/
<qw-Russian> llutz, It do I must will be each time at included in a cantilever to enter this command?
<trever420> i think it comes on the ubuntu live CD
<koli> you can have gparted if you run the live cd
<module000> TehAndrewRyan: `dd` writes data, so `dd if=/dev/zero of=/run/shm/myfile bs=1M count=1000` would create a 1000MB file
<kaiowas> but, whats better with gparted? They dont solve my problem the same way?
<llutz> qw-Russian: aeh, what?
<module000> TehAndrewRyan: that will tell you the write speed. then you acn test the read speed with `dd if=/run/shm/myfile of=/dev/null bs=1M`
<qw-Russian> sudo -i
<tumppu> i think gparted is capable of doing more
<module000> TehAndrewRyan: in a nutshell, you are writing a 1gb file of 0's and timing it. then you are reading that file and timing it
<Alderlane> Hi all...   Having a problem with my Acer Aspire NetBook...   Been running Natty Narwhal on it for some time now, but started the install with the 'NetBook' version.   Problem: "FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 1:  Partition ends in the final partial cylinder"   -- as reported by cfdisk on attempt to run utility to view partitions, also 'fsck' will not run without chance of FUBAR'ing the whole disk - as the '/dev/sda1' device is mounted.      Any
<Alderlane> way to save this ?
<trever420> gparted is alot more capable than OS Xs disk utility
<kaiowas> Well i can try, do i boot up the live cd and write gparted in the terminal?
<trever420> but for the simple thing he needs he doesnt need to know all of it's feautres
<shade34321> so we have a /home NFS mount and on start up it does not automatically mount, you have to log in as root first and then it mounts (You don't have to do anything after logging in and it just mounts). Any idea as to why?
<trever420> kaiowas, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<tumppu> boot the "tes ubuntu without installing"
<qw-Russian> llutz, sudo -i
<trever420> server or Desktop?
<llutz> qw-Russian: pls rephrase your question
<danileigh79_2> mustafaerhann, ok, how do I make it so it will do a sudo command?
<kaiowas> 11.10 amd64 mac
<kaiowas> desktop
<tumppu> gparted is GUI-program, so you need graphical desktop environment to run it
<trever420> amd64?
<trever420> tumppu hence why i was asking
<kaiowas> the iso said so..
<tumppu> macs have novadays intel processors
<trever420> why are you using the AMD64 on a mac
<kaiowas> yeah but i was
<trever420> it's an Intel
<llutz> trever420: amd64 is intel too
<kaiowas> recomended  this iso in here, and downloaded it from ubuntus site.
<tumppu> its the 64bit "standard"
<trever420> oh is it
<llutz> trever420: thats just the name of the 64bit extensions, "invented" by AMD
<trever420> ohh i see
<trever420> sorry my fault
<trever420> lol
<kaiowas> trever420: i was thinking the same thing when i saw the name, but it also said mac so i guessed it was right.
<trever420> well at any rate kaiowas when you boot up the live cd you can select to run it without installing
<bik-family> hello all, is this the channel to ask 4 help with ubuntu precise?
<trever420> this will bring you to the Ubuntu desktop
<Alderlane> afk for a moment to get a USB stick...  brb
<trever420> and i dont know exactly wherre in the new version Gparted is but it's on there
<llutz> trever420: same thing as you can use i396 on AMD too. just stupid names
<kaiowas> Im actually running ubuntu now in Parallels.. maybe i can do it from here?
<tumppu> you can search it on the dash
<trever420> i dont have the desktop version myself... i have the server version
<tumppu> that comes visible when clicked top left corner
<trever420> oh ok it has a search function in the desktop version
<trism> bik-family: #ubuntu+1
<qw-Russian> llutz, I talked about a transition between account and when I am included in a cantilever I not root and after the command of sudo I I am root Question: will I now constantly have to enter this command to be root?
 * Alderlane is back
<trever420> yea just like OS X's spotlight feature
<llutz> qw-Russian: yes
<trever420> just type in gparted in the search and it should show up
<trever420> then when u run it it'll find your internal drive
<tumppu> i like more gnome3 way to do it than unity's
<qw-Russian> okey, thank you
<llutz> qw-Russian: theres usually no need to be constantly root.
<Ariel88> Hi
<bik-family> thnx
<trever420> i havent used a linux GUI in soooo long
<tumppu> :D
<danileigh79_2> How do i set up an auto start command to execute as sudo?
<kaiowas> nope, i doesn't find it.
<tumppu> links and terminal :P
<llutz> danileigh79_2: add it to /etc/rc.local
<tumppu> kaiowas try alt+f2 and then write gparted
<tumppu> or in terminal sudo gparted
<Shupack> somebody know somethen about crystal reports?
<danileigh79> llutz: The file is currently set as ~/.config/autostart.desktop, do I just drag, drop to the folder you stated?
<kaiowas> sudo: gparted: command not found
<llutz> danileigh79: ah a gui thing, that won't work from rc.local.
<kaiowas> apt-get gparted maybe?
<trever420> i just looked it may not come on the CD it seems
<tumppu> apt-get install gparted
<iceroot> kaiowas: sudo apt-get install gparted
<trever420> but i could've sworn it did at one point
<Alderlane> afw, going to try wiping my USB thumb so I can create a rescue drive for the netbook..  brb
<Ariel88> Sorry. I forgot my password and cant log into ubuntu! any help??
<rasca> Hello I've just installed vsftpd but when I try to run it with `sudo service vsftpd start` I get: `vsftpd stop/pre-start, process 5958` but no process is running..
<trever420> ariel88 yes i can help
<Ariel88> trever420 thanks!
<kaiowas> its installing now
<trever420> Ariel88 u'll need to boot into single user mode to get it changed
<danileigh79> llutz: what exactly I'm trying to do is have the computer execute "sudo modprobe b43" during start up so I can quit typing it in terminal to activate my wi-fi adapter
<trever420> this will drop you to a root console
<TehAndrewRyan> module000: And this gives me the sequential speeds of it?
<Ariel88> aha, and then??
<trever420> are you on a different computer from the one u need to change the password on Ariel88 ?
<rasca> when I execute it in standalone mode it works perfect
<module000> TehAndrewRyan: yep, itw ill tell you bytes-per-sec for both of those operations
<trever420> i'll walk you through the steps
<Ariel88> no, its this pc, another partition
<trever420> eek... you should try to get at me from a different machine :-(
<piehands> Hi there... I was led here from the Ubuntu.com website... I am in dire need of some help if possible...?
<trever420> u need to boot in single user mode to make it work
<Ariel88> ok, ill search the web about single user mode
<Ariel88> thanks for the tip!!
<kaiowas> it looks like parallels wont let me find my harddrive, it just shows the image file for it..
<trever420> Ariel88, http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<Ariel88> thanks a lot
<trever420> the difference is that when you run 'passwd'
<trever420> you need to type the username after
<Natherul> anyone know how to fix when im adding drivers to my nvidia card then im not allowed to run gnome-shell as then OpenGL version can not be determined? it works without prop drivers but then the comp is slower -.-
<trever420> so for example "passwd <username>"
<trever420> kaiowas, did gparted install?
<Ariel88> and why is that important?
<trever420> Ariel88 so it knows which user you are changing the password for
<trever420> lol
<Ariel88> i see, thanks!!
<kaiowas> trever420: yes, but it only shows 60 gb of my harddrive that is on 320... So I think Parallels is hiding my drive and just shows an image.
<trever420> otherwise it'll just change the root password which this channel doesnt support logging on as root Ariel88 so i cant help you with that without ppl freaking out on me
<rasca> any ideas?
<trever420> but just make sure you type passwd <username> when you get to that step
<trever420> hmmm i dunno how parrell could be hiding it but i guess it could be possible
<kriestof> hi, how can I copy my parittion from one device to another?
<trever420> kriestof, another reason to use gparted :-)
<bananstol> quick question. how do i find out what version of the drivers are contained in the "nvidia-current" package?
<iceroot> kriestof: the exact image? with the same size?
<tumppu> does the gparted find 1 or more disks?
<trever420> yes
<trever420> it can shows the disk on the upper right hand side
<piehands> I am an absolute Ubuntu novice, and I needed to try and retrieve some files from a dodgy hard drive & was told that I could install Ubuntu and backp the files from there... So I installed Ubuntu on my Windows 7 64bit machine, and now I cannot boot Windows anymore, it comes up with the error "error: no such device: aa47e41b-f58f-4009-a05f-9ff32db85c8c. grub rescue>" - This is as far as I can
<piehands> get!! I really am scared, I neeeeed to get back into Windows! Please, I beg you, can someone help me???
<trever420> you select the drop down
<trever420> piehands do you care if you can still boot ubuntu?
<kriestof> iceroot: No, it's my home paritition and I want to move it to completely other one(in size and fs).
<piehands> No, I don't care about Ubnutu, I just need Windows back
<tumppu> piehands open nautilus (the file manager)
<trever420> do u have access to a Windows 7 CD?
<ikonia> piehands: if your disk is dying you won't get it back with ubuntu, you'll need a professional data recovery service
<trever420> u can rewrite the bootloader and get rid of grub
<piehands> Nautilus, is that on the Ubntu disk?
<trever420> also if ur disk is dead like ikonia said then u could be screwed
<kaiowas> tumppu: one disc, wich is what i have..
<piehands> trevor420 - how can I rewrite the bootlaoder? I don't have a windows 7 disk to hand...
<trever420> piehands... can u access the hard drive from the Ubuntu Live CD?
<Firebolt> piehands, do you get to the grub screen itself?
<piehands> The disk I was trying to get fiels from was an external, so that don't matter.. It's the main C drive & windows I need back
<tumppu> kaiowas ok
<trever420> this will tell us if the HD is actually working
<Firebolt> or does the entire boot partition fail?
<kaiowas> it shows used 5.54gb and Unused 57.71gb.. and its 320gb. So thats why i figure it must be Parallels that is blocking it.
<Natherul> anyone know how to fix when im adding drivers to my nvidia card then im not allowed to run gnome-shell as then OpenGL version can not be determined? it works without prop drivers but then the comp is slower -.-
<ikonia> Natherul: where are you getting drivers from ?
<piehands> I'm rebooting from the ubntu livecd, one moment... I am quite sure i can get to the c drive from there
<Ariel88> trevor420: ill try this. Thanks again!
<Natherul> ikonia: the additional drivers in ubuntu´s system settings
<ikonia> Natherul: that's great, thats the right place to get them
<st0rmr1der> Hello to everyone
<kriestof> iceroot: Will using just cp will be a good idea?
<Natherul> ikonia: indeed but it still fekks up the OpenGL so icant run gnome-shell
<ikonia> Natherul: tone down the language please
<ikonia> Natherul: what video card do you have ?
<kaiowas> piehands: might not help you now, but i have a bad external harddrive that i cant acces from OSX.. In Ubuntu i can access it and copy everything. So goodluck with your external.
<Natherul> ikonia: I meant no disrespect, that why I did not use the right word, and its an Nvidia mobile GT525
<trever420> Ariel88: np
<trever420> let me know if u need assistance
<trever420> oh he's gone
<trever420> lol
<kaiowas> Right, im gonna try disk utility now..
<ikonia> Natherul: do you have the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shade34321> anybody have any experience with NFS mounts?
<trever420> kaiowas, what happened with gpared?
<TehAndrewRyan> Would a local MySQL database improve performance significantly compared to one running off of a website?
<Alderlane> How do I remove the 'write protection' on a USB Thumb Drive ?   There are two partitions '/dev/sr2' and '/dev/sdg' and "there can be only one"..  :)
<ikonia> shade34321: yes, just ask your questio
<ikonia> shade34321: yes, just ask your question
<ikonia> TehAndrewRyan: what ?
<User_007> i was using ufw, but when i try to start it says : error problem running ufw-init, when i try running ufw-init i get: Skip starting firewall: ufw (not enabled). What should i do?
<kaiowas> trever420: doesnt find my harddrive
<trever420> :-\ really?
<shade34321> ikonia, We have an ubuntu machine and it doesn't automatically mount the nfs start up
<trever420> that is strange
<ikonia> shade34321: is it in the fstab ? or an automount map
<shade34321> we have to login as root first, though we don't have to do anything, for it to mount for all users
<shade34321> ikonia, yes it's in the fstab, and should be in the automount map but I can't guarantee it
<kaiowas> trever420: I think its Parallels thats blocking it. Im gonna try to edit some settings.
<shade34321> I will try and check it
<TehAndrewRyan> ikonia: I happen to be running a dedicated server computer for a Minecraft server, which stores information for rollbacks on a database running on our website. Whenever we try to rollback though, the whole server just freezes and then crashes, and I don't think it's the computer itself which is lacking performance to do the task, since we can do way heavier stuff without crashing it
<ikonia> shade34321: why would you have it as an automount map if it's in the fstab, that makes no sense
<kpas_> TehAndrewRyan,  Yes it will be faster access a DB local to the machine the across a network
<ikonia> TehAndrewRyan: what version of ubuntu are you using on the server ?
<Natherul> ikonia: yes i do have that file, sorry for the delay of response :P
<shade34321> ikonia, you asked. I've never heard of the automount map before so I just googled it. If it's not necessary if it's in the fstab then that would not be the issue
<waltermundt> Question: in 11.10, when I use xmonad, many GNOME applications seem to be missing many of their icons, particularly the stock ones.  They look fine when run from Unity.  Any ideas what might be wrong?
<kaiowas> trever420: It IS Parallels thats blocking it. It only wants to show me the Ubuntu image file im using as my virtual system.
<ikonia> Natherul: no problem, in that file is there a line that says, driver "nvidia"
<TehAndrewRyan> ikonia: 11.10 Desktop Edition (with all GUI stuff uninstalled, I installed it before I learned how to manage a computer via SSH)
<trever420> hmm stupid parrallels.. i've neve rused parrallels
<ikonia> shade34321: ok so when I ask if it's an automount map, the correct response is "I don't know", not "yes it is"
<Natherul> ikonia: nope, and the file is very small :P
<ikonia> TehAndrewRyan: thats fine,
<trever420> i thought parallels just made a virtual drive not a real drive
<Alderlane> I need to FORCE a LLF on a USB Thumb drive that is write protected.  Is there a shortvut to accomplish this ??
<ikonia> TehAndrewRyan: so, the mysql database is run on this machine ?
<Alderlane> shortcut
<kaiowas> trever420: it is a virtual drive, but it only shows the virtual to gparted.
<ikonia> Natherul: ok - so that's the issue, that's why the nvidia module is not being loaded, and you have no 3d performance
<shade34321> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> Natherul: or at least, thats the start of the issue
<Natherul> ikonia: ok, how do i fix this? ^^
<ikonia> shade34321: so can you paste the fstab in a pastebin please.
<ikonia> Natherul: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Somelauw> Does anyone know how to disable gnome from setting background
<MaynardW1ters> hello im trying to mount and external 2 drive device which i formatted on slackware 13.37
<MaynardW1ters> when I mount it says the filesystem type is not recognized
<kaiowas> should i format the new partition somehow, or just as freespace?
<ikonia> MaynardW1ters: what file system is on them
<MaynardW1ters> i am usign ext3 and it shows up correctly in the disk utility
<ikonia> MaynardW1ters: what mount command are you using (exactly)
<waltermundt> gnome-control-center is one of the worst.  It prints many "WARNING **: Could not find icon" messages and half the icons on in the main window are missing completely
<BrandonBolton> Hello guys, what is the package name for the user management program in Ubuntu?
<Alderlane> Hi all...   Having a problem with my Acer Aspire NetBook...   Been running Natty Narwhal on it for some time now, but started the install with the 'NetBook' version.   Problem: "FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 1:  Partition ends in the final partial cylinder"   -- as reported by cfdisk on attempt to run utility to view partitions, also 'fsck' will not run without chance of FUBAR'ing the whole disk - as the '/dev/sda1' device is mounted.      Any
<Alderlane> way to save this ?
<Natherul> ikonia: paste.ubuntu.com/843545/
<MaynardW1ters> mount -t ext3 /dev/sdh1 /media/mountpoint
<TehAndrewRyan> ikonia: No, the DB is running on our web host, as our admin was setting up the database for the website, we decided to use the same)
<ikonia> TehAndrewRyan: ok, so running jobs local to the mysql server will improve performance, especially if there is interaction in the job
<shade34321> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/843550/
<Alderlane> If I can get this 'write protection' off the Thumb drive, I'll try creating a rescue 'disk'.
<shade34321> ikonia, line 17 is the nfs mount
<zarus> I'm trying to install from cd and I choose IDE CD-ROM at the menu, but it boots up the installed OS anyway. How to fix this?
<ikonia> Natherul: make the file look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/843554/
<ikonia> shade34321: ok - so that should get mounted at boot time as long as the server responds within 14 seconds,
<toutouille> pourquoi je n'arrive plus à me connecter ?
<ikonia> shade34321: what makes you think it's not getting mounted (this may seem a silly question - I assure you it's not)
<shade34321> ikonia, no I understand
<waltermundt> fixed it -- my machine was missing gnome-icon-theme-full
<kaiowas> trever420: should i format the new partition somehow, or just as freespace?
<shade34321> ikonia, when users log in, say asmith for instance, he can't access his home partition which is on the NFS mount.
<waltermundt> which was apparently the default theme if you run a non-Unity environment
<trever420> ummm... kaiowas i dont think it matters
<shade34321> ikonia, now if he logs in as root first then logs out he is able to
<trever420> when u install ubuntu it'll format it for you
<toutouille> y a-t-il quelqu'un qui comprend le français svp ?
<trever420> or should
<ikonia> shade34321: ok, my first issue is, how can a user login as root, the ubuntu root password is locked
<trever420> prob to EXT4 since OS X cant format to EXT4 i wouldnt bother doing anything
<kaiowas> trever420: ill format it in fat32 just incase, atleast i can see wich one is correct by looking at the format :).
<trever420> just leave it free
<trever420> yea
<shade34321> ikonia, we have it unlocked in our lab, he didn't like RHEL so he wiped his computer and installed ubuntu
<tumppu> in ubuntu itäs not possible to login as root
<spaceindaver> You can change the root password to anything you want by typing "sudo passwd"
<guntbert> !fr | toutouille
<ubottu> toutouille: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rsainz> sudo bash o sudo -s
<shade34321> with that being said we just got it approved for everybody to switch over to ubuntu instead of rhel since it's to far behind for what hey do
<ikonia> shade34321: is he the only user on the system ?
<tumppu> for that there's sudo
<toutouille> ALLO !!!! c'est le site xubuntu ?
<guntbert> !noroot | spaceindaver
<ubottu> spaceindaver: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<shade34321> ikonia, technically no but he is the primary user
<ikonia> shade34321: is it possible to do a reboot on the machine ?
<shade34321> we have a lab of roughly 40 computers and any user can log on any computer
<shade34321> ikonia, right now...no
<shade34321> he's running simulations
<spaceindaver> ok, sorry
<randOmize> Hi there, I just installed an audio card, and then selected it in the audio settings.  I tested it, and it spoke the name of each speaker, so it works.  But it wont make any system beeps, or play audio from videos or mp3s.  Anyone have a fix?
<ikonia> shade34321: what I'd like to test (when possible) is a reboot of the machine - log in directly as root and run "mount -a" do you get the error "/home is already mounted"
<kaiowas> Right, im off to install.. Thanks for your help everyone.
<guntbert> rsainz: sudo -i is "the preferred way"
<morri> i  want to create a botbale usb stick, but everytime i try to partition the stick or do just anything to it is says permission denied
<ikonia> shade34321: or just do a "mount" and see if home is already mounted
<shade34321> would df just work?
<Somelauw> Something that bothers me about the standard repository is that most software in it is actually outdated.
<toutouille> ola, quelqu'un veut bien me répondre svp ???
<ikonia> shade34321: df can trigger an automount, but if that is what you are comfortable with, sure
<Alderlane> How do I remove the 'write protection' on a USB Thumb Drive ?   There are two partitions '/dev/sr2' and '/dev/sdg' and "there can be only one"..  :)
<guntbert> !fr > toutouille
<ubottu> toutouille, please see my private message
<Somelauw> toutouille: try #ubuntu-fr
<shade34321> ikonia, it doesn't matter to me. I didn't know it triggered an automount.
<toutouille> ah merci, justement je ne sais pas me connecter à internet
<rsainz> is posible, but the two methods work
<ikonia> shade34321: (it depends if/how you are using auto mapper, I suspect you are not using it at all, however as we don't know at this stage, I'm just using something I know won't trigger it)
<shade34321> ikonia, and if it's not mounted do you have any other suggestions? I probably won't be able to test this out today and possible for a week...their computers run 24/7 for simulations
<toutouille> je ne sais déjà pas comment j'ai fait pour arriver ici d'ailleurs !
<toutouille> je dois configurer quelque chose mais quoi ?
<morri> and what does this ,ean?
<morri> Device partition expected, not making filesystem on entire device '/dev/sdb' (use -I to override)
<ikonia> shade34321: if it's not mounted, there are many things that can be the problem, eg: something locking /home as it's "in use" would be a common reason (hence the reboot test) or the nfs server not responding within 14 seconds
<Natherul> ikonia: that just made me (after a reboot) get stuck in a black screen and its stuck on checking battery state
<trever420> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> Natherul: interesting, that's suggesting to me the current nvidia module isn't compatible with your card
<Sebastien> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Natherul: boot into fail safe mode and remove the driver line
<shade34321> ikonia, I forgot I had another ubuntu machine that is having the same issue. I'm going to see if anybody is using that one right now and if not reboot
<shade34321> *it
<Alderlane> GUess I need to try another IRC client...  no  one seems to be able to see my questions from THIS one...
<Guest15502> why i am getting segmentation fault like this? [ 2911.637522] vlc[2695]: segfault at 60896 ip 00060896 sp b73ff15c error 4 in libvlccore.so.4.0.2[110000+e4000]
<Guest15502> [ 2912.524163] vlc[2703]: segfault at 60896 ip 00060896 sp b72ff15c error 4 in libasound.so.2.0.0[110000+c7000]
<Guest15502> [ 2953.603678] vlc[2711]: segfault at 60896 ip 00060896 sp b737e15c error 4 in libm-2.13.so[110000+24000]
<Guest15502> can anyone fix my problem
<Guest15502> $ dmesg|tail
<Guest15502> [ 2304.277600] vlc[2541]: segfault at 60896 ip 00060896 sp b745415c error 4 in libdvdnav_plugin.so[110000+a000]
<Guest15502> [ 2670.013034] vlc[2634]: segfault at 60896 ip 00060896 sp b73ff15c error 4 in libpthread-2.13.so[110000+15000]
<ikonia> Guest15502: please stop that
<ikonia> Guest15502: you are flooding the channel, and you've already shown us that info
<Guest15502> ikonia does this mean a hardware failure
<ikonia> Guest15502: please use a pastebin if you need to share information
<ikonia> Guest15502: do you understand ?
<toutouille> i no understand no english i
<ikonia> toutouille: what language ?
<toutouille> francais
<Natherul> ikonia: im such a nab here, whats the command or whatnot to exit and save file in sudoedit? i usually use gedit
<ikonia> !fr | toutouille
<ubottu> toutouille: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest15502> Natherul use vi editor, :wq to save and exit
<AlderLane> Let's try THIS one...
<ikonia> Natherul: you need to launch the editor with root permissions, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<toutouille> merci d'avoir répondu, je vais essayer. Tanks you
<Natherul> ikonia: well in recovery mode so gedit is out of the question atm
<Somelauw> Natherul: start it by doing: EDITOR=nano sudoedit
<Somelauw> Then it should use nano
<ikonia> Natherul: you are already root in recovery mode, you should just be able to use nano on the file
<Somelauw> Which shows commands at the bottum
<ikonia> Natherul: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AlderLane> How do I remove the 'write protection' on a USB Thumb Drive ?   There are two partitions '/dev/sr2' and '/dev/sdg' on the one physical device.   I believe it is -ro because it was created under winXP which I have since DELETED!
<marcus_> Do I just jump in to ask a question?
<danileigh79> how do I get an autostart.desktop bash file to run as sudo without moving it to /rc.?
<AlderLane> If I can get this 'write protection' off the Thumb drive, I'll try creating a rescue 'disk'.
<dryicebomb> marcus_: yes
<danileigh79> how do I get an autostart.desktop bash file to run as sudo without moving it to /etc/rc.local
<shade34321> AlderLane, I'm not sure if this will help but have you tried using gparted with it to reformat it?
<shade34321> or is there stuff on it you want?
<marcus_> I just did the "pushed" update and now my mouse pointer is all screwed up. Tried logging out, tried restarting, tried total shut down and reboot and nothing fixes it.
<marcus_> I "think" I am running Unity as that's what's "out of the box" for 11.10
<Natherul> ikonia: well im in again on the regular ubuntu, i guess I wont be able to get gnome-shell currently then? unless i fully ignore the prop drivers?
<ablyss> danileigh79, what does the script do?
<AlderLane> Shade34321: not installed on this Slack Box..  The problem is on my Ubuntu 'Book which I can not get access to until I have the rescue 'disk'.   I will see if 'gparted' is available for the Slack (12.2) box.
<dryicebomb> danileigh79: how are you starting the script? through cron or through startup applications?
<Somelauw> Can anyone tell me why this ppa doesn't work https://launchpad.net/~maglione-k/+archive/ppa
<CXIV> What is the name of package that contain ubuntu wifi drivers?
<ikonia> Natherul: well, some more research will be needed to find out the minimum nvidia module version that supports your card
<shade34321> AlderLane, Ok.
<ikonia> Somelauw: contact the PPA owner
<AlderLane> brb
<danileigh79> ablyss: #!/bin/bash sudo modprobe b43
<Somelauw> It says  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/maglione-k/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<danileigh79> dryicebomb: #!/bin/bash sudo modprobe b43
<ikonia> Somelauw: the PPA maintainer can help you
<Natherul> ikonia: well now your way out of what I know what to do :P
<lorddelta> ...I have an issue where p7zip is scanning and attempting to archive stuff that I try opening...this was happening before under gnome, disturbingly I thought it'd gone away, switched to kde recently, and it came back. Where would I look (besides /etc/initrc) for configuration files that would, for instance, attempt to open p7zip whenever I inserted and mounted a usb drive?
<danileigh79> ablyss: trying to make my wi-fi adapter activate automatically when I boot into ubuntu instead of typing it into terminal everytime I boot the machine
<Somelauw> ikonia: Are you this is the fault of the ppa owner? Contacting him does take some time and maybe he won't answer.
<ikonia> Natherul: I've not got a ton of time at the moment, but if you look on nvidia.com (look - don't download and install) at the linux drivers they will tell you which cards are supported in the versions
<lorddelta> At the moment p7zip is purged from the system, so I get nice little notifications every time I try and mount a drive in kde telling me it can't find it.
<ikonia> Somelauw: that is the risk of using a PPA
<lorddelta> Anyone have a clue?
<Somelauw> I read about the instructions here: https://launchpad.net/~maglione-k/+archive/ppa
<ikonia> Somelauw: contact the PPA owner and ask him for help
<marcus_> This is the same silence I got on "ask ubuntu" earlier.
<yakc> please, help. i need to re-create minimize all normal windows keyboard shortcut. what is the command to do so?
<dryicebomb> danileigh79: you can try adding your script to roots crontab, sudo crontab -e , then put "@reboot /home/user/script.sh" also, make sure your script is executable
<yakc> i will have to make it custom because the one i have in shortcuts/navigation isn't working.
<none> hello
<_Marcus> Hi
<none> hey
<marcus_> anyone know why my mouse pointer is all screwed up and won't change?
<_Marcus> !shortcuts | yakc
<ubottu> yakc: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<none> how do i install wine on ubuntu 10.04
<danileigh79> dryicebomb: none sudo apt-get wine
<none> thanks
<noverta> lorddelta: extract .deb of p7zip and see what the shell scripts in it are installing/configuring
<danileigh79> none: sudo apt-get install wine
<danileigh79> dryicebomb: sorry, um, I haven't been able to move this file anywhere...
<Natherul> ikonia: donno what the lowest version for the card is but i know that when looking for drivers on their webpage for linux x64 it wants me to get the 295.20 drivers
<danileigh79> dryicebomb: currently the file is designated as ~/.config/autostart.desktop How do I move it?
<none> how about wine tricks?
<ikonia> Natherul: ok, so you know they are supported in that version, what is the version in ubuntu ?
<Somelauw> I'll do a hg checkout. Does anyone know the general difference between "make deb" and "make deb-dep"?
<waheed> I have ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop my DVD driver doesn't work..how to solve ths??
<_Marcus> none: What do you mean "wine tricks"?
<marcus_> all I did was install the "important security updates" and now the pointer is all screwed up.
<ikonia> Somelauw: one is the dependencies, one is the application
<none> to use LOIC dont you need winetricks?
<Natherul> ikonia: how do i check that? i in the additional drivers thingie they dont tell the numers of the drivers right out do they?
<Somelauw> ikonia: thanks
<lorddelta> noverta: Hmm, I'll try that. Thanks for the tip!
<ikonia> Natherul: it should do, dpkg -l | grep nvidia will
<_Marcus> none: Is it an exe?
<lorddelta> noverta: Though I doubt another package did it, I'm not 100% sure it's p7zip's fault...it is (supposedly) a fairly reputable package.
<none> i have no clue
<none> is what loic?
<_Marcus> none: I think it's loic.exe, so you just need Wine
<none> kool beans thanks Marcus
<marcus_> come on guys....somebody's got to know something to help me
<_Marcus> marcus_: What's the problem you are having?
<elijah> I think I have a syntax error, any ideas? I am trying to pipe an audio file on a remote server to play (sox) but keep getting an error. I have an alias made in the ~/.ssh/config file called sc, I use the command "ssh sc" to login all the time but when I try to "ssh sc:/var/spool/asterisk/monitor/fop2/2012-01-18/232_232_9033545247_20120118-133037_1326911420.95959.wav | play" I get "ssh: Could not resolve hostname sc:/var/s
<blitz> hey all, is there a channel for rhythmbox ?
<marcus_> I did the pushed update and now my mouse pointer is all screwed up.
<ikonia> elijah: you can't do that
<ikonia> elijah: you need to put the alias in /etc/hosts
<_Marcus> marcus_: Intresting. What update button?
<marcus_> ubuntu 11.10 the cardboard box looking button
<elijah> ikonia: the alias works for scp and ssh without piping, via the config file
<Gentoo64> marcus_, were you talking to yourself there? or is there seriously someone else called _Marcus lol
<ikonia> elijah: put it in the host file
<dryicebomb> danileigh79: have you tried just adding b43 to /etc/modules?
<marcus_> two marcus names
<_Marcus> Gentoo64: Hello
<Natherul> ikonia: ok, its 280.13 in ubuntu
<Gentoo64> weird :)
<wmorri> Hi, I am wondering how to move a php file in a samba share to my /var/www/ folder using terminal?
<elijah> ikonia: then it won't auto log me in though
<_Marcus> Gentoo64: I don't know if he owns that nick though, I know I own this one.
<marcus_> first reboot it was a line of black dots, now it's a rainbox square
<ikonia> elijah: yes it will
<ikonia> Natherul: ok, so that's quite a big version jump.
<_Marcus> marcus_: I have no idea what your problem is, much less fix it. Sorry. Ask again in the channel, someone else may be able to help.
<Gentoo64> marcus_, rainbow square?
<Gentoo64> marcus_, what graphics drivers you using
<marcus_> raedon drivers
<marcus_> 2600 card
<Gentoo64> marcus_, i dont know about radeon, are "radeon" the built in drivers?
<AlderLane> Shade34321: got 'gparted' installed, even running it as root - it reports "No Devices detected".
<ralph> HI ALL A smal question, after updating 12.04, dragging the window border behaviour is changed. now double click and dan klik to release. bug or change. (bad one it it is)
<Gentoo64> i think fglrx is the prop one i get confused
<serorclas> ciao
<serorclas> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<auronandace> !12.04 | ralph
<marcus_> it was the card in my computer....raedon 2600
<ubottu> ralph: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<AlderLane> Shade34321: even specified the device on the gparted cmdline from the 'run' dialog
<Gentoo64> marcus_, what do you mean by rainbow square? at the login screen?
<marcus_> no. where the mouse pointer is supposed to be is now a rainbow square.
<Gentoo64> everything else look ok?
<marcus_> yep. everything else is normal
<elijah> is there a command to delete chunks of text and/or navigate? You know like holding down ctrl + left arrow will jump words
<Gentoo64> marcus_, can you post a screenshot?
<DarsVaeda> how do you set power settings in ubuntu 11.10 (unity)?
<shade34321> AlderLane, sorry wasn't paying attention, that's weird
<DarsVaeda> I can not even set cpu frequency
<marcus_> post where?
<klync> i hit bug 488696 (automount complains of syntax error in nnswitch), which sounds like it should be fixed / fixable, but it apparently is not. anyone know how to workaround this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488696 in autofs5 (Debian) "syntax error in nsswitch config near [ syntax error ]" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488696
<shade34321> AlderLane, if it was formatted with WinXP last then it should be FAT 32, I think, which GParted can see and read
<unixbeard> How do I auto-hide the top and bottom bars (non-unity?) in Ubuntu 11.10?
<elijah> ikonia: I just add -v to my command and it is getting as far as accepting my public key, I did at the ip to the hosts file and got same errors btw
<DarsVaeda> why is anything just more complicated since unity -.-
<shade34321> AlderLane, what does fdisk -l show?
<auronandace> marcus_: imagebin.org
<DarsVaeda> and why does pure debian not work on my laptop :(
<angel282> Hello, I've purchase not long ago a virtual dedicated server installed with centos (I not like centos :( ) and I wonder does it possible to override the operating system from centos to ubuntu over ssh?
<Gentoo64> marcus_, i have to go for a bit
<marcus_> now it just got really weird...the mouse like normal in the screenshot...
<auronandace> !screenshot | marcus_
<ubottu> marcus_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<AlderLane> Shade34321: I believe i may have password protected the thumb under Xp, so I may be dealing with that as a prob as well.  That is why I was hopeing to just do a LLF on the 'device' and be done with it..  hang on..  I'll run cfdisk again and let you know
<auronandace> marcus_: are you trying to use custom cursors?
<marcus_> no
<marcus_> just regular.....
<elijah> ikonia: here is my command with -v - http://paste.ubuntu.com/843633/
<unixbeard> Hmm is it possible to downgrade from 11.10 to whatever I had previously?  I've really had problems with unity and compiz, and I'm trying to get these top and bottom bars to auto hide.  :\
<auronandace> !downgrade | unixbeard
<ubottu> unixbeard: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<tumppu> remove unity and install gnome2/gnome-shell?
<trism> elijah: try cat in the ssh command or something, otherwise it seems like you are trying to execute the .wav
<auronandace> !gnome2 | tumppu
<ubottu> tumppu: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<ikonia> elijah: did you put the alias in the host file
<ikonia> elijah: why are you using ssh to move a file
<elijah> trism: I just want to pipe it to my local machine so I can play it back, ikonia: yes, I did
<trism> elijah: yes but ssh isn't going to do that just giving it the file
<unixbeard> What's an alternative?
<unixbeard> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<marcus_> I did try to follow some instructions about compiz, but that didn't help
<trism> elijah: ssh sc cat /path/to/file
<unixbeard> oic
<auronandace> unixbeard: xfce is my favourite
<unixbeard> neat!
<AlderLane> Shade34321: 'cfdisk' would not access, but 'fdisk' is reading it..  going to see if I can delete parts.
<unixbeard> I'm installing gnome-shell now.
<shade34321> AlderLane, sweet!
<elijah> trism: K, it is getting farther now. But now the command just finishes by opening sox and then finishing with no errors
<marcus_> why would it look one way on the screen and normal on the screenshot?
<elijah> trism: nvm
<elijah> trism, ikonia it is play -
<unixbeard> Hmm, so I have gnome-shell, gnome-tweak-tool, and gnome-panel installed.  Do I just reboot and hope for the best?  I did apt-get remove unity...
<RedXIII> Hey, I'm having a problem with my partition numbering
<RedXIII> I have 1 disk. That disk has 1 partition. But that partition mounts to /dev/sda2
<RedXIII> instead of /dev/sda1
<tumppu> i think you don't need gnome-panel
<elijah> trism, ikonia - it is working now!! It works without the host file mod too!
<marcus_> I did try adding gnome-tweak-tool, but I never could figure out how to run it.
<RedXIII> How do you change the number of a partition table?
<tumppu> unixbeard and you have'n't to reboot
<unixbeard> I haven't rebooted yet.
<unixbeard> Do I just log out and log back in?
<tumppu> log off and then while loggin choose gnome as window manager instead of unity
<elijah> trism & ikonia: Do you think it is possible to play the file on my local computer while logged into the ssh session remotely? Would be much easier than copying the path and doing all that.
<unixbeard> Okay.  BRB!
<RedXIII> sfdisk -d says that there are 4 partitions on the table
<RedXIII> 3 with size=0, but 1 with all the data on it
<none> how do i setup the VPN
<none> ?
<RedXIII> how do I change the partition table so that there's only 1
<klync> RedXIII: backup the data and repartition, or live with it
<AlderLane> Shade34321: 'fdisk' reports "Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite)" when opening /dev/sr3  (yes.. it is NOW /sr3)
<Abe> hello all, I am having some technical problems with my aircrack prog
<_John> none: What do you mean exactly?
<RedXIII> klync: but ubuntu thinks that it is /dev/sda1 when mounting
<AlderLane> Shade34321: going to try and repair/delete the part
<RedXIII> but other tools say its /dev/sda2
<RedXIII> (on the table)
<marcus_> asking again.....My mouse pointer is showing as a rainbox square, but when I take a screen shot, it looks normal in the picture.
<RedXIII> doesn't that cause issues or incompatibilities?
<BrandonBolton> RedXIII, You could always play around with gparted after backuping up your data of course.
<none> theres a option to configure the vpn
<_John> marcus_: What is a "rainbox sqaure"?
<klync> RedXIII: have you altered the partition table since last reboot?
<_John> marcus_: Is that a rainbow?
<marcus_> a square that is rainbow colors
<_John> marcus_: Can you take a screenshot and upload it somewhere for us to see?
<RedXIII> klync: No
<marcus_> the screen shot looks normal
<z3r0n0id> how do i view the loaded drivers
<klync> RedXIII: then can you pastebin the output of `sfdisk -l`?
<RedXIII> BrandonBolton: gparted doesn't even want to look at it. It says the data partition is sda2, but its really sda1
<shade34321> AlderLane, ok. Unfortunately I have to get ready to go. I will be in and out from the computer as I get ready. So I will respond when I see a message from you hopefully somebody else will be able to help you
<RedXIII> so it fails all calls for renaming/moving/resizing
<AlderLane> Shade34321: write of table to repair the above, failed..  "Unable to write /dev/sr3"
<Abe> as soon as someone is free to help on the aircrack-ng utility, please let me know
<z3r0n0id> how do i view the loaded drivers
<AlderLane> Shade34321: OK..  Thanks for the ear...
<auronandace> RedXIII: ubuntu uses uuid by default so the dev name doesn't really matter to ubuntu
<AlderLane> Shade34321: at least I got rid of the secondary partition...  Only one to go  :)  Thanks
<RedXIII> auronandace: Then why does gparted fail to recognize the partition?
<_John> marcus_: I forgot, it makes your cursor vanish when taking it. Do you have a camera or a camera phone to take a picture of your screen?
<auronandace> RedXIII: no idea
<nopf> _John: i'd like to see a picture of the camera
<dryicebomb> Alderlane: is this a sandisk thumb drive?
<AlderLane> All: Here was my original question...    "How do I remove the 'write protection' on a USB Thumb Drive ?   There are two partitions '/dev/sr2' and '/dev/sdg' and "there can be only one"..  :)"
<auronandace> RedXIII: i'm just saying if you were using device names rather than uuid then ubuntu wouldn't boot when the device names change
<shade34321> AlderLane, Woot!
<AlderLane> DryIceBomb: it is a Memorex TravelDrive...
<_John> nopf: My interests in the looks of the camera shall remain private.
<auronandace> AlderLane: isn't sr an optical drive?
<AlderLane> DryIceBomb: it was originally formatted with the data storage partition, and a seperate one for the 'launch' utility..
<dryicebomb> Alderlane: is this 'launch' utility U3 by anychance?
<wmorri> Hi, wondering what permision I need to make a folder be able to be written too by apache?
<AlderLane> auronandace: I believe so, but according to 'dmesg' nad the popup when inserted, that is the device it is being assigned
<AlderLane> DryIceBomb: correct...
<hatop> wmorri: that depends on the ownership of the folder
<nassim> naim
<nassim> hello
<wmorri> hatop: I will look up the folder permissions
<dryicebomb> Alderlane: bummer, the srX partition can only be removed from a windows machine with a u3 software removal program that you can get from sandisk and memorexs site
<elijah> Is there a way to play an audio file to a local machine via an ssh session?
<elijah> Can I pipe an audio file to my local machine while in a ssh session?
<hatop> elijah: i suppose you could by doing xforwarding and then opening the program on the remote machine.
<klync> elijah: maybe if you use a fifo as a buffer
<wmorri> the permission for the folder are drwxr-xr-x
<hatop> elijah: that would most likely just dump the raw data into a file.
<AlderLane> DryIceBomb: alright...  I'm going into town in several hours, I'll download that utility and see if I can find a Winbox in town to remove this thing.
<wagnor> help, I use ctrl+alt+f1, because of 'video mode not supported' how can I reset Xwindows from console ? will I see the change after ctrl+alt+f7? or do I have to reboot ubuntu?
<elijah> hatop: K, do you know how to do it?
<hatop> wmorri: you should use 775 as the ownership, BUT it also depends on the group that owns the folder
<hatop> hatop: not off the top of my head, but you can google ssh xforwarding
<dryicebomb> alderlane: http://u3.sandisk.com/launchpadremoval.htm
<wmorri> hatop, it is set to nobody nogroup, currently. This is a config folder for a php mumble admin util.
<AlderLane> DryIceBomb: perhaps the partition still has the removel utility on it and it will access when inserted into a win box.   Plus I'll get the app youi just noted..  Thanks..
<elijah> hatop: I can do it the opposite way, by "ssh user@host "cat /path/to/file/music.wav" | play -" but that is a pita if you are already in an ssh session
<hatop> wmorri: what group is apache configured to run as in httpd.conf?
<marcus_> hold on...I'm getting it up on photobucket
<_John> marcus_: If you want it fast just do www.imgur.com
<hatop> elijah: you could always just do key based auth so you don't have to enter a password
<marcus_> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v433/cmdrlanc/CameraPictures.jpg
<_John> marcus_: I've never seen this happen before.
<wmorri> hatop, let me look it up.
<_John> marcus_: What graphics card do you have?
<elijah> hatop: Yeah, that is what I am doing, but I mean I still have to copy the absolute path of the file and then open a new terminal and make up that command
<marcus_> raedon 2600
<AlderLane> DryIceBomb: all this just to deal with this (following) problem...
<_John> marcus_: Do you have the proper drivers for it installed on Ubuntu?
<AlderLane> Having a problem with my Acer Aspire NetBook...   Been running Natty Narwhal on it for some time now, but started the install with the 'NetBook' version.  Natty wasx installed using the FULL disk space, so there is no way to boot into another partition to perform the disk fixes.   Problem: "FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 1:  Partition ends in the final partial cylinder"   -- as reported by cfdisk on attempt to run utility to view partitions, also
<AlderLane> 'fsck' will not run without chance of FUBAR'ing the whole disk - as the '/dev/sda1' device is mounted.      Any way to save this ?
<hatop> elijah: you could always write a script for this and just feed the file name as an option
<marcus_> I did an hour ago before the "update"
<elijah> hatop: it would be nice while in the ssh session to do "play music.wav | localmachine" or something like that
<_John> marcus_: Update of what?
<_John> marcus_: The drivers?
<marcus_> ubuntu pushed an "important security update"
<hatop> elijag: you can make it that easy through clever use of shell scripts
<hatop> err elijah
<elijah> hatop: Okay, good to know, I will have to play with that someday, but I take it that there is no way to do this out of the box, right?
<_John> marcus_: Intresting. I wonder if there is a problem between the security updates and the drivers. Is there any new driver updates available?
<marcus_> I don't know.
<hatop> elijah: not specifically, but all the tools for each part exist.
<hatop> also
<hatop> you could try using a vlc network player
<elijah> hatop: Good idea, thanks
<wmorri> hatop, the permissions for apache2.conf are -rw-r--r--
<marcus_> amd site says I have the latest driver
<dryicebomb> alderlane: yuck, i don't suppose you know someone who could borrow you a usb cd-drive
<hatop> wmorri: not exactly what I was asking
<_John> marcus_: Is there any Ubuntu updates available?
<hatop> wmorri: To determine if the apache process can access the folder you need to do two things
<marcus_> I just ran those an hour ago.
<hatop> wmorri: 1. ensure that the user and group ownerships are correct for those assigned to the apache process
<hatop> wmorri: 2. ensure that you have allowed group rwx access to the folder
<_John> marcus_: Go into terminal and type "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade" to update if there is anymore. Just do it to check.
<wmorri> hatop, okay I will work on that and see what I come up with. Thank You!
<marcus_> ok, did that, now what?
<_John> marcus_: Restart your system. See if the cursor is back to normal.
<marcus_> ok.
<AlderLane> DryIceBomb: Actually I have a 500gb external USB here, but it is my "Archive" drive and I don't want to take a chance on damaging it and loosing access to all my archives...  I would have to install a bootsector on it as it is now just a flat storage drive, and that makes me somewhat nervous..
<AlderLane> DryIceBomb: once I get the thumb drive straightened out, and get the rescue-boot process finished so I can access the Netbook, I'll be hooking up the 500gb drive to the Netbook and backing up everything, then wiping the NB drive and reinstalling a fresh NEW version of Ubuntu..
<marcus> _john : no it didn't fix it.
<dryicebomb> alderlane: thats probably the best route
<AlderLane> Think I'll stay away from the NETBOOK version of Ubuntu THIS time..
<_John> marcus: Well I have no idea. Sorry
<AlderLane> I had nothing but problems with that...
 * AlderLane is off to find an (Ugh!) Windows computer to remove the Thumb partition...   IBBL
 * _John >windows
<marcus> Anyone else want to take a run at it? I ran the updates and now my cursor is all screwed up.
<hatop> marcus: i don't know if you're using the compositing desktop or not
<hatop> marcus: mostly since I came in late into the conversation
<marcus> I am using whatever desktop ships with 11.10 ubuntu...I think it's called unity?
<hatop> have you tried using the unity 2d interface
<marcus> I have not tried anything other than what 11.10 comes with
<hatop> marcus: Try out the unity 2d interface and see if that fixes it.
<marcus> how?
<hatop> Logout out of your session and change the manager
<marcus> how?
<hatop> its an option during the login screen
<marcus> not on mine
<hatop> its there by default in ubuntu
<Firebolt> marcus, its the gear icon
<marcus> ok
<hatop> thanks firebolt
<Firebolt> np
<hatop> i haven't had to switch in a long time
<marcus> it's screwed up in all desktop options and even before I log in.
<hatop> and you've rebooted at least once i take it
<hatop> what videocard are you using
<marcus> yes, 4 times now
<computerx> Hi, I want to install to a usb device, plug it into my Mac and use it as the primary OS via usb. Is this possible? Do you have any suggestions or pitfalls?
<marcus> raedon 2600 with latest driver
<hatop> hmmmm
<hatop> 12.1 driver?
<marcus> yep
<marcus> it was fine before I ran the "update"
<hatop> can you revert to an older driver?
<marcus> dunno....I guess I could if someone told me how
<marcus> how do I revert a driver?
<hatop> marcus: i'm busy googling for that answer
<marcus> I see. :)
<hatop> i only use nvidia products at the moment
<marcus> nvidia is the one that hates mint isn't it?
<hatop> i dunno
<hatop> i don't use mint
<djathoris> marcus, do you still have the original driver you want to revert to?
<marcus> I don't think so. I was using the default generic driver and it wasn't working right
<hatop> I'm surprised the 12.1 was installed
<hatop> the amd site doesn't even list it as the latest yet
<hatop> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<djathoris> why do you wan to revert to it if it wasn't working right?
<mimmo> ciao
<kostasz> can somebody help me with fixing fstab?
<hatop> the freeware version is sometimes funky
<hatop> if he was using the radeon xorg driver
<hatop> however, the link provides a download with instructions for installing that version. it SHOULD uninstall the 12.1 drivers
<gp5st1> hello, i noticed that the old nessus-plugins package has plugins not in the new openvas plugin. why? any way to get the additional plugins?
<marcus> I have whatever the amd site shows
<djathoris> kostasz- in what way is your fstab broken?
<marcus> I want to revert because my mouse pointer is all screwed up after an ubuntu update
<mimmo> cia
<hatop> you said you had the 12.1 driver
<hatop> i linked the 11.11 driver
<marcus> I guess I was wrong.
<marcus> 11.11 is what I have looking at that website
<djathoris> marcus- installing the 12.1 driver on a 11.11 system might cause a problem or two
<hatop> marcus: I'm not really sure, I would try reinstalling your driver. After that, I can't really help much
<kostasz> I installed xubuntu 11.10 on one drive divided into 3 partitions: one for windows7, one for data and one for linux. However, I couldn't set my data partition to be NTFS so it could be seen by both systems. After installing Xubuntu I changed it using GParted to NTFS and after that it is no a problem while Xubuntu is booting
<marcus> I don't have 12.1 yet
<pooky> Has anyone seen an issue in nfs where after mounting, world perms are ignored?
<pooky> specifically denied, even if world perms are rw
<hatop> kostasz: make sure your fstab is updated to reflect the change in format
<hatop> pooky: sorry, I don't really use nfs much.
<Ariel88> Hi. I have a basic problem. I forgot the password, but # passwd says my account doesnt exist; and if i leave it, the unix password doesnt let me write anything.
<marcus> how do I reinstall the driver? I still have the file for 11.11
<kostasz> so how can i update fstab? Should i do it manually?
<Ariel88> Any help please.
<hatop> kostasz: first I'd check it, then you can manually edit if necessary
<ejv> !patience | Ariel88
<ubottu> Ariel88: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<djathoris> Ariel88- are you sure the account exists?
<Ariel88> I added that just for the "please" because of fearing it would sound unpolite. Sorry.
<hatop> ariel88: I'm not entirely sure what your question is asking.
<djathoris> Ariel88- you should add the account using "adduser" before you try to use "paaswd" to set the password
<kostasz> i tried that by setting UUID=something /media/DATA defaults 0 0 but it granted me just read-only acess
<Ariel88> djathoris: Oh, thanks. Didnt know.
<ejv> Ariel88: If you've actually lost access to your system, you'll need to grab a livecd and perform a 'passwd' of your user under a chroot. FYI.
<mustafaerhann> well ariel88 did u try control center user management ?
<OerHeks> huh djathoris ?? Ariel88  the password reset, should work, if you have your accountname right
<djathoris> kostasz- you need to set the partition type to ntfs-3g if you want r/w access
<OerHeks> djathoris, new account will not have sudo priv
<hatop> you have to add them to the sudoers list
<mustafaerhann> kostasz also u may need to force option in ntfs-3g  to mount unclean drives if ntfs-3g notifies u.
<djathoris> OerHeks- Ariel88 reported that passwd thought the old account didn't exist
<kostasz> <djathoris> - I tried that too but it seems that ntfs-3g is somehow unsupported
<OerHeks> hatop that would be the solution, indeed.
<mustafaerhann> did u install ntfs-3g packages ?
<kostasz> uups
<Ariel88> Im a little confuse. So, what should i do?
<kostasz> how should i do that (ntfs-3g)?
<hatop> kostasz: using apt-cache search
<kostasz> by synaptic?
<hatop> and then apt-get install
<hatop> or synaptic
<hatop> or the ubuntu software center(I suppose).
<mustafaerhann> kostasz mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /mnt/external/ -o force
<Ariel88> djathoris - allright. Thanks everybody!
<mustafaerhann> /dev/sdc1 must be your device file. /mnt/external must be your mount point.
<kostasz> i see
<kostasz> i will try to install ntfs-3g packages and see if it helped
<kostasz> thank you all, hope not to see you today :)
<mustafaerhann> have a luck kostasz
<_Ethan_> has someone here used After Effects from adobe?
<kostasz> thanks, see ya
<capivara> testing...
<DMASS> I have used After Effects
<DMASS> since version 6
<hatop> ok?
<Redjack1964_>  " love this song for... not working :D "   <-- this sentence is correct for you?
<Nastya> Hi htere!
<mustafaerhann> hi there!
<Guest8642> how can I run a setup program as root from a CD?
<Guest8642> I've tried something like    wine /dev/sr0/CANON_IJ/setup/myProgram.exe  but I can't run anything
<|Justm3|> How do I get rid of a ghost folder in /media? I can't umount it, or mount it. Do I just do a sudo del to it, or is there some other way?
<djathoris> wine isn;t completely dependable for running things
<mustafaerhann> guest8642 why u trying to run a setup program
<mustafaerhann> what u need exactly ?
<mustafaerhann> to install a driver linux does this automated with kernel. or u may look for properiatary drivers from restricted software in control center.
<DinoMuffin> |Justm3|: what is the folder for?
<mustafaerhann> wine mostly used to play windows games under linux. and out of topic in this channel. also u have to install it before use.
<DinoMuffin> |Justm3|: /media/ is the area for automated mountpoints
<Woodie8Potatoes> hello there, i'm trying to install some software from the installation cdrom, but the thing just doesn't work, i've ran "apt-cdrom add", it worked then i checked "/media/apt" and the cdrom is mounted, also it wrote the thing on /etc/apt/sources.list, but when i run apt-get it says "file not found".
<DinoMuffin> Woodie8Potatoes: software for what?
<wagnor> help, my graphic card is damaged, and I try to launch X-windows systems using vesa drivers. But after I copied xorg.conf.failsafe onto xorg.conf I get "video mode not supported" message. Any help?
<mustafaerhann> u can use internet for installing them. :))
<Woodie8Potatoes> DinoMuffin: xserver
<Woodie8Potatoes> nope, i can't use internet on that machine
<mustafaerhann> hms.
<Guest8642> I need to setup a router  and printer that I have bought, and I need to use the CD
<___marsh_> hello i'm having problem with HDMI splitter and ubuntu 11.10. can anyone help
<djathoris> wagnor- if your card is damaged, maybe it no longer supports the vesa video modes?
<Woodie8Potatoes> any tutorial on how to install packages from the installation cd after installing only the base system?
<mustafaerhann> guest8642 first test that your printer working on your linux. try to print some pages.
<wagnor> djathoris: I don't know whether it does or not, trying to find out. Windows xp equivalent (vga.dll) does work.
<DinoMuffin> Woodie8Potatoes: have you tried a apt-get update?
<Woodie8Potatoes> DinoMuffin: yep.
<DinoMuffin> hm
<Guest8642> linux sees the printer, and tries to install the printer but doesn't have the proper Driver
<Woodie8Potatoes> DinoMuffin: and it works.
 * tommylommykins waves
<tommylommykins> How can I make sound not turn off when I switch user?
<djathoris> wagnor- not all video cards support vesa modes even when they are working right. Maybe you could try the driver for your particular card?
<DinoMuffin> Woodie8Potatoes: what is the name of the package you're putting into apt-get install?
<mustafaerhann> model name of printer ?
<Woodie8Potatoes> DinoMuffin: xinit with --no-install-recommends
<DinoMuffin> that doesn't sound right
<Woodie8Potatoes> DinoMuffin: any package just won't install
<mustafaerhann> guest8642 what is your printer name
<mustafaerhann> and model plz
<Guest8642> canon
<DinoMuffin> well
<grkblood> damn, im diggin xubuntu
<DinoMuffin> Woodie8Potatoes: is there a deb package on the CD?
<mustafaerhann> guest8642 model?
<grendal-prime> anyone using pen for load balancing
<wagnor_> djathoris: sorry, did you by any chance answer me? my internet is unstable and I can't help it.
<grendal-prime> I got this issue where i need match the real ip with a vpn ip after the machine has gone through a pen load balancer
<Woodie8Potatoes> DinoMuffin: yes, all the debs are on subfolder of /pool/
<djathoris> wagnor_ - I was only suggesting rhat instead of depending on the vesa driver, you might try the particular driver for your card
 * tommylommykins reasks
<tommylommykins> How can I make sound not turn off when I switch user? :)
<wagnor_> djathoris: that won't work because of graphic card damage. When I run windows xp on standard nvidia drivers it crashes very quickly - ubuntu doesn't even start on standard drivers.
<Woodie8Potatoes> DinoMuffin: it's the default alternate cdrom (10.04).
<___marsh_> hello i'm having problem with HDMI splitter on ubuntu, the problem is nvidia driver won't recognize monitor over it so i can't have picture on it, dispar also don't recognize it. my setup is nvidia 450 gts with 2 monitors connected. the DVI one work HDMI one don't
<DinoMuffin> Woodie8Potatoes:
<djathoris> wagnor_ - that sounds like a hardware problem which the vesa drivers won't be able to fix
<DinoMuffin> Woodie8Potatoes: ok, well the package that you need should be called xserver-xorg
<wagnor_> djathoris: I hoped that maybe vesa drivers can do what vga.dll can do. Afaik vga.dll sets up graphic card so that most/all the processing is done on cpu, and graphic card just passes it to monitor.
<djathoris> tommylommykins - what happens if you keep the original user open and just add a second user window?
<wagnor_> maybe there's some other equivalent of vga.dll that I don't know of?
<djathoris> wagnor_ - what resolution is vga.dll displaying at?
<wagnor_> djathoris: Many resolutions work under it - to my surprise even 1024x768 with 24depth
<djathoris> wagnor_ - that's strange why the xorg vesa driver won't start
<wagnor_> djathoris: seems to me it does start - I can hear the "logging in" sound, it just can't pass the data to monitor "video mode not supported"
<Somelauw> Does anyone know the command to change wallpaper? I tried gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri "file://$wallpaper"?
<wagnor_> I assume that if vesa drivers would not start the whole linux booting would stop
<djathoris> wagnor_ - ohh, that might just be a problem with the monitor refresh rate
<wagnor_> even before graph. card was damaged I had "no video mode supported" on grub, after update, but when I (by memory) selected ubuntu on grub it launched okay, so maybe its a hint
<OccupynMyChair> quick dumb question, my acct is in the admin group and can sudo, i can ssh into my ubuntu 10 box using my account, i can start the x11vnc server, i can connection to the x1vnc session, but when i try to login in in the GUI it says authentication failure (using the same credentials i just connected with in SSH)
<manguito> chale
<manguito> que es esto?
<djathoris> wagnor_ - perhaps if you try setting the resolution to something safe like 800 x 600 with a refresh rate of 60hz?
<DinoMuffin> !es | manguito
<ubottu> manguito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<manguito> thankyou
<Jeruvy> OccupynMyChair, are you connecting straight into vnc or using a ssh tunnel?
<OccupynMyChair> tunnel
<OccupynMyChair> it shows my username on the login screen too, lol.....
<wagnor_> djathoris: I'll try, thanks for suggestion, brb
<CiDhed> Can someone give me a quick explanation?
<grendal-prime> i need to query apt to get a list of updates and their urgency...any advice?
<CiDhed> Regarding the asound file.
<Jeruvy> OccupynMyChair, sounds like a problem with the certs.  its been a while since I worked through that process
<djathoris> CiDhed - it configures the alsa sound drivers
<OccupynMyChair> Jeruvy thanks, i've been trying google but comin up short
<djathoris> or maybe not, I could be wrong
<CiDhed> My issue is: I am trying to get DTS passthrough on XBMC working with my gt520 card.
<danileigh79> mustafaerhann: Still around?? Finally solved that pesky "sudo modprobe b43" problem?
<danileigh79> mustafaerhann: Still around?? Finally solved that pesky "sudo modprobe b43" problem!
<Jordan_U> wagnor_: It sounds like grub and Xorg are both choosing a video mode which your monitor can't support (which probably means that your monitor is presenting incorrect EDID info). Configuring a smaller resolution might solve the problem.
<CiDhed> I had it working on my ATI onboard hdmi but no other sound was working. So I bought the GT520 in hopes of getting away from driver issues.
<djathoris> CiDhed - does "alsamixer" see a control for that?
<CiDhed> I can play sound to all 5 channels.
<Jordan_U> wagnor_: Do you see BIOS output on the screen before grub?
<danileigh79> llutz: Still around?? Finally solved that pesky "sudo modprobe b43" problem!
<CiDhed> Well, 6 including sub.
<danileigh79> llutz: didn't even need to creat a bash script...
<wagnor_> Jordan_U: yes I do.
<Jeruvy> OccupynMyChair, maybe this will assist: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=640815
<djathoris> CiDhed - but still no dts passthrough?
<CiDhed> Correct, I have even set hw:0,3 in a custom setting on xbmc
 * OccupynMyChair reads
<wagnor_> Jordan_U: I'm trying to hardcode resolution into xorg.conf thanks for hint
<mustafaerhann> danileigh79 hey im here still. did u make it ?
<danutz> Hello, could someone please tell me how the hell do I play .wmv video files in ubuntu?I tried many ..like vlc,gnome....etc but only audio works, I cannot see the video...can someone please help?
<javierf_> hi! one question about wine. Can't I install 64bits applications?
<chiggins> Quick question, trying do "mount" a grub floppy img to /dev/loop0. Ran 'losetup /dev/loop0 floppy.img", now trying to "mount /dev/loop0 /mnt" but I'm getting a message saying I must specify the filesystem type, though I don't know what i'd put. Any advice?
<djathoris> CiDhed - which input jack on your soundcard does the dts sound cable run into?
<mustafaerhann> danileigh79 grats how did u solve ?
<CiDhed> I don't have a soundcard. I have a gt520 video card. I am using HDMI directly to my receiver.
<Jordan_U> wagnor_: You're welcome. You can set grub's resoltion with GRUB_GFXMODE in /etc/default/grub.
<danileigh79> mustafaerhann: with "sudo gedit /etc/modules" then added the line "b43" to it and saved, did a reboot and wifi adapter activated automatically
<Jordan_U> chiggins: What grub floppy is this?
<danileigh79> mustafaerhann: it's nice to figure things out, I feel accomplished now lol :P
<Jeruvy> danutz http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<danutz> done that already
<djathoris> CiDhed - with no soundcard, there would be nothing for asound to control
<chiggins> Jordan_U: I'm trying to do some os dev'ing. if I run "dd if=floppy.img | file -" I get "x86 boot sector; GRand Unified Bootloader, stage1 version 0x3, code offset 0x48"
<OerHeks> danutz, use moonlight, i guess tour wmv uses DRM, if moonlight does not work, good luch
<danutz> still does not display video..only sound
<danileigh79> mustafaerhann: and now, if anyone else has the same problem, I know what to do to solve it, yay me! lol
<xibalba> i've done the tasksel install lamp-server, a2enmod php5, restarted apache and it's still downloading the .php files
<CiDhed> djathoris, Not sure you understand. There is built in sound in a hdmi video card.
<xibalba> hey everyone, could anyone give me a hand with a php issue i'm having? it appears my php files are downloading rather than executing
<CiDhed> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<CiDhed> Is what returns from aplay -l
<Jordan_U> chiggins: What is this floppy image though? Did you find a floppy disk on the street and decide to figure out what it is?
<Somelauw> Does anyone know the command to change wallpaper? I tried gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri "file://$wallpaper"?
<CiDhed> I have sound everywhere else but on movies with DTS.
<djathoris> CiDhed - maybe that's "piracy" prevention?
<cfhowlett> Somelauw: see Desktop Drapes in the software center
<xibalba> this is a particularly troubling issues because i just putup another ubuntu box on vmware and did the same commands and php is running fine on the new ubuntu vmware server
<mustafaerhann> danileigh79 when i was using mandrake 10.0 i have solved my nvidia driver problems as this. lol i remembered now.
<chiggins> Jordan_U: No, it's just like a copy of GRUB. If I was to copy this image contents though onto a usb or something It'd boot GRUB
<mustafaerhann> mod probe files.
<CiDhed> djathoris, Nah, It worked on the ATI card but broke other sound. To get it to work I had to remove pulseaudio. I shouldn't have to do that with Nvidia cards from my understanding.
<Jordan_U> chiggins: What are you trying to accomplish?
<CiDhed> There is no piracy prevention on these files
<Somelauw> cfhowlett: The default command should just work, I think
<chiggins> Jordan_U: http://jamesmolloy.co.uk/tutorial_html/1.-Environment%20setup.html Reference section 1.3
<xibalba> whenever someone has a moment to help me out with php, if you could ping me i'd appreciate it. thank you
<djathoris> CiDhed - do you have room in your pc for a separate sound card?
<danutz> jesus..still can't find a way to play .wmv files, any solution?it must be
<CiDhed> djathoris, Sure but that won't work. I will have to switch to dvi-d video and optical and that goes against the idea of a media center.
<Jordan_U> chiggins: I can't access a browser at the moment. Can you summarize?
<CiDhed> It isn't logical to bandaid the issue when it is supposed to work correctly.
<djathoris> CiDhed - ok, it was just a thought. but linux drivers don't always support the hardware perfectly
<chiggins> Jordan_U: Using a tutorial for creating my own UNIX based operating system, currently using Ubuntu to write the code and compile and such. I'm basically going to be running this in a virtual machine (bochs), but in order to boot the kernel I need to run GRUB. That's where the floppy.img file I'm talking about comes into play
<zul0> what log i can check to try fix erros with my vpn connection?
<CiDhed> I know that but this is a proven card.
<CiDhed> Rolling back my version of xbmc to see if that was it.
<sere> i have a 1000gig portable drive and i only had it for a a month, and used about 500gig...not sure why but in linux it slowly stopped reading it and now in winblows....i believe its the drive at fault but my question is what can cause this so early
<sere> is it already bad?
<Jordan_U> chiggins: I would recommend using the grub-mkrescue utility instead for making a bootable grub image. Though that will get you grub2, which is different from the grub legacy that guide is for.
<djathoris> sere - sounds it. low quality manufacturing
<cfhowlett> sere: name of manufacturer?
<OerHeks> sere, HDD breaks down short after purchase, or after 5 years
<xxdigitolxx> sere - use diagnostic tools to check if drive is still ok
<xxdigitolxx> ex. seagate tools
<xxdigitolxx> ultimate boot disc
<jenders> hi folks, is it possible to pin to a specific release during preseeding?
<OerHeks> s.m.a.r.t. enabled in the bios ?
<chiggins> Jordan_U: I just figured I'd try to stay as close to the guide as possible, ya know?
<sere> its a western digital essentail 1000gig and only had it a month
<jenders> I work in a large organization that would like to gate updates and we're evaluating whether or not our requirements are going to allow us to keep using Ubuntu
<OerHeks> !pinning | jenders
<ubottu> jenders: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<cfhowlett> sere: if under warranty, return it.  seagate generally makes decent equipment, but things do fail.  1 month use before problems is  abnormal
<Nadd> Hi there! Can somebody give me a decent hint in the right direction to install them doomed nvidia drivers on my system? nvidia-xconfig made it unbootable. Now I am back to "unknown" device...
<djathoris> western digital used to be a quality brand
<mustafaerhann> did u try restricted drivers ?
<_John> djathoris: They are still pretty good. What don't you like abuot them?
<jenders> OerHeks: thanks, I'm familiar with apt-pinning but my question is specific to preseeding
<_John> about*
<mustafaerhann> properiatary ?
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, true, only 0.3% drives fail from seagate.
<jenders> is it possible to pin to a specific release that is always deployed during preseeding and then gradually update from this release point
<djathoris> _John - user sere is reporting a 1 tb WD drive failing after a month
<danutz> solved
<Nadd> I just want it to work right now. I have 2 options in "additional-drivers" but both don't show sth. in the system info tab
<OccupynMyChair> hey Jeruvy i think i found the problem, im not passing special characters using properly SHIFT 2 for the @ symbol just shows "2" when i tested my password as my login name..... ideas?
<_John> djathoris: Never had that problem. Isn't there a warranty on it?
<mun_> hi
<_John> Hello, mun)
<mun_> i've just upgraded to 11.10
<_John> mun_*
<djathoris> _John - you'd have to ask sere
<jenders> it seems as if the default policy is to update to the latest version of packages installed via preseeding
<OerHeks> jenders, you could easily stop updatemanager, or let you inform before downloading.
<cfhowlett> mun_: greetings
<mun_> and i'm using gnome 3 on 11.10, but i can't right click on the panel to configure it. is there another way?
<sere> i always liked wd but one month on this one ..i  dunno nopw
<terminhell> mun_: look up extensions. the panel is different than in gnome 2x
<_John> sere: Do you have a warranty?
<mun_> terminhell, what do you mean extensions?
<terminhell> gnome-shell-extensions
<jenders> OerHeks: is updatemanager still applicable for an installation without X11?
<___marsh_> hello i'm having problem with HDMI splitter on ubuntu, the problem is nvidia driver won't recognize monitor over it so i can't have picture on it, dispar also don't recognize it. my setup is nvidia 450 gts with 2 monitors connected. the DVI one work HDMI one don't
<terminhell> panel apps have been removed in gnome3/gnome-shell
<OerHeks> mun_, use my-unity to configure 'the panel', or ubuntu-tweak
<jenders> OerHeks: more importantly, during preseeding, after debootstrap, it seems as if packages are updated. I assume debootstrap installs from a snapshow of the LTS release and upgrades on top of this
<_John> sere: Western Digital is a good brand, you shouldn't let that one experience change how you look at it. Call Western Digital about it if you feel it's that bad.
<jenders> our organization would like to handle updates as a more manual process to ensure compatability with existing applications
<ejv> portage is pretty versatile, but outside the scope of ubuntu of course
<OerHeks> jenders, installation without x, i am not sure what you want to do, you can add anything to your preseeding file, but not sure howto pin a version there.
<terminhell> jenders: then turn off auto updates
<OerHeks> jenders, you could also start your own mirror-server, and control all
<jenders> OerHeks: we're looking at going down that route
<zul0> what log have info about vpn connectios with nm?
<jenders> terminhell: we do have 'd-i pkgsel/update-policy select none' but that only applies after the machine has been seeded
<jenders> during preseed, the install is updated from LTS snapshot release to current
<jenders> this leads to patches we may not want installed, installed and version inconsistencies among pre-existing hosts in our environment
<terminhell> jenders: then you may want to manually upgrade stuff
<mun_> i'm trying to install chrome via .deb, but the software centre can't ope nit. it says "Internal Error. The file "...deb" could not be opened
<mun_> 11.10 has so far been full of problems...
<wagnor> To change resolution/refresh rate with xorg.conf all I need to do is to add SubSection "Display" into "Screen" and put Modes "800x600_60.00" in there ? If I'll run sudo xinit -- :2 after editing xorg.conf should I see the X with changed resolution?
<terminhell> jenders: or try a different distro with a better package manager
<jenders> terminhell: I don't the package manager is really the issue here, it's preseeding policy that I'm unclear on
<DinoMuffin> mun: sudo dpkg -i <package here>
<terminhell> wagnor:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg
<mun_> DinoMuffin, is <package here> chrome?
<DinoMuffin> mun: it's the chrom deb file
<DinoMuffin> mun: alternativly, run "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<jenders> perhaps our issue is that we're installing a codename instead of a specific point release ?
<mun_> DinoMuffin, ok i get an error while processing it
<LjL> mun_: indeed, why not just use Chromium?
<Onkeltem> Is there a program for linear editing videos? I've created a screencast but need to remove some parts only
<jenders> whereas CODENAME tracks stable instead of a specific point release, such as 10.04
<djathoris> wagnor_ - there might alreadybe a sample org.conf in /etc/X11
<terminhell> jenders: what do you mean?
<mun_> i prefer chrome though
<xibalba> hey everyone, would someone mind helping me for a few moments with a php issue where my php files download instead of execute? I've installed the lamp stack via 'tasksel install lamp-server', and have posted my php5.conf/load file to http://paste.ubuntu.com/843741/
<cfhowlett> Onkeltem: Openshot
<Onkeltem> cfhowlett: can it take existing MKV?
<terminhell> xibalba: try ./foo.php
<xibalba> from the command line?
<cfhowlett> Onkeltem: pretty sure yes other alternatives....
<terminhell> xibalba:  and make sure it has correct permissions to execute
<djathoris> xibalba - did you set permission on the php directory to make it executabke?
<terminhell> xibalba: and yes, from terminal
<popey> Onkeltem: openshot is pretty good, i have used it to edit mkv screencasts
<xibalba> well essentially i installed lamp-server, then cacti and tried to hit the cacti directory where it proceeded to download the main index.php instead of executing it
<xibalba> i dont have the php5-cli installed, only the apachemodule
<terminhell> OH, you may need a cli browser like lynx or w3m
#ubuntu 2012-02-16
<djathoris> xibalba - what doe "ls -l" say about the directory?
<terminhell> from terminal, cd into your index.php then lynx (or w3m) index.php
<xibalba> one moment and i'll check
<Nadd> In "additional-drivers" I can choose between "version-current" and "post-release-updates". Which one is right?
<mun_> how come alt-f2 doesn't work in Gnome 3 in 11.10?
<eightyeight> where is support for 12.04? i need to know if the kernel has been frozen
<djathoris> Nadd - how close to the cutting edge do you dare to go?
<iceroot> eightyeight: #ubuntu+1
<eightyeight> iceroot: thx
<Nadd> djathoris: I just want it to work right. Right now, system information says "driver: unknown"
<xibalba> here is the output, http://paste.ubuntu.com/843752/
<xibalba> if i Lynx indx.php it asked me if i want to download or cancle
<djathoris> Nadd - current is usually safer
<mun_> is there a way to set alt f2 in Gnome 3 to Run?
<xibalba> terminhell : i've also tried a2endmod php5, reinstalling lamp-server, restarting apache2, etc...
<xibalba> i was able to get it working on a fresh install of ubuntu on another vm guest, but not this sandbox i've already had in place
<Nadd> djathoris: thanks a lot :) Do I have to mind at all what the system info says about the graphics driver?
<kevCarb> test
<xibalba> any thoughts?
<xibalba> normally it's not this complicated :)
<djathoris> Nadd - it counts. You basically have a choice between the generic vesa driver or using the particular driver for your card
<xibalba> here is my php5.conf and load file, http://paste.ubuntu.com/843756/
<starte> I just installed ubuntu on my mac. I'
<starte> ve been running it on my windows
<starte> and I
<xibalba> ah shoot he timed out
<cfhowlett> LOL
<starte> sorry for the accidental enters. how can I connect my macbook with ubuntu to a hdmi in my computer. i did it successfully with my mac parition
<bobweaver> Hi there I am a server and can not connect to it via ssh I have opened the ports in my firewall and also in my routers firewall and I still can not connect any idea of what I might be doing wrong
<Nadd> djathoris: Ok, thanks. So I think I stick to the working one right now... the shock I got when it wasn't booting anymore still works :)
<starte> bobweaver: you mean a irc client server?
<xibalba> if anyone else wants to try and help me, let me know :)
<xibalba> thanks
<djathoris> xibalba - it sounds like you've set up lamp servers before
<bobweaver> starlon,  nope
<bobweaver> a web seerver
<bobweaver> I think
<bobweaver> it is not for IRC
<starte> bobweaver: you can't connect to the internet?
<xibalba> djathoris , i have but this one is stumping me.
<djathoris> xibalba - I assume you did everything the same as usual?
<benassi_> hellpp
<xibalba> i'd like to think so, but some how i must have pebcac'd it
<benassi_> HELOO*
<starte> benassi: what
<xibalba> i think i just need someone to review my configs, 2nd pair of eyes, i'm pretty blind :)
<djathoris> xibalba - is the apache httpd.conf file set up to execute it?
<cfhowlett> !ask|benassi_:
<ubottu> benassi_:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<benassi_> starte How can I install curl ono my ubuntu server ?
<xibalba> djathoris : i will double check now
<Muelli> benassi_: aptitude install curl  I guess
<starte> benassi: "sudo apt-get install curl"
<xibalba> the main apach2e.conf includes both mods-enabled/*.conf and *.load
<benassi_> ubottu sry  I wrote the word wrong
<ubottu> benassi_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xibalba> php5 .conf/load are active in that directory
<wagnor> djathoris: It works! I got artifacts all over the screen, but it works. I was able to run it in 800x600x16 in 60hz. Thanks for help.
<booh-> I use now ubuntu 11.04 and I wonder if I upgrade to 11.10, will I have the crappy version of gnome that a lot of people hate?
<starte> hey I'm trying to hook up my macbook with ubuntu to my tv screen. i know how using Mac OS but I'm stumped on how using ubuntu. Any help?
<djathoris> wagnor - if you're getting artifacts in vesa mode, there might be something wrong in your system bios settings
<Muelli> booh-: that's probably unity what you mean ;-) And well, you can kinda switch to real GNOME if you ilke.
<booh-> Muelli: I want my actual gnome won't be destroy...
<diego> hola a todos
<zykotick9> !es | diego
<ubottu> diego: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<booh-> Muelli, I just want a smooth upgrade... because I need some app new versions now...  But I fear "this" dist-upgrade... about losing all my gnome config and actual look and feel
<djathoris> wagnor - also, is the card seated right?
<starte> does anyone know how to hook up a macbook with ubuntu to a tv screen? i have a mini-dvi to hdmi connector already
<diego> exit
<cfhowlett> booh-   or you could try it and actually decide for yourself rather than "a lot of people"
<benassi_> starte I did install but I get error again Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'Exception' with message 'Facebook needs the CURL PHP extension.
<wagnor_> djathoris: I'm pretty sure its graphic card damage - I get same type of artifacts just after the reset and same artifacts when windows is loading. I was able to repair the card for about 1.5months using kitchen oven without any changes in bios/drivers.
<mun> thanks
<djathoris> wagnor_ - you cooked your video card in an oven?
<wagnor_> djathoris: yes
<cfhowlett> booh-   xubuntu kubuntu lubuntu offer alternatives.  You can sample them harmlessly in your present installation via virtualbox
<Muelli> :D
<catcher> Hey y'all, how good is support for triple-headed graphics card these days? (assume nvidia)
<mustafaerhann> actually i prefer wubi on windows better than virtual machines.
<catcher> Is it pretty easy to set up?
<cfhowlett> djathoris   just looked at irc thread and see "cooked your video card"...what the fandango
<djathoris> wagnor_ - if it wasn't broken before, it probably is now
<starte> benassi_: facebook? why's facebook part of your error message?
<zykotick9> cfhowlett: you know, HDs go in the freezer and VideoCards in the oven - doesn't everyone know that?  </sarcasm>
<wagnor_> djathoris: no, cooking did help, it was okay for about 1.5months, now I get the same artifacts as before cooking.
<djathoris> cfhowlett - that can't be good for it
<cfhowlett> zykotick9   darn.  I better go move the veggies and make room
<kostasz> i have xubuntu 11.10 with compiz and after changing appearance styles not all of the windows undergo the change. Any idea?
<wagnor_> and cooking while doesn't sound serious is just resoldering, it works quite often if you don't overcook it
<kostasz> For example: Ubuntu Software Center, gcalctool, synaptic..
<djathoris> wagnor_ - if the problem came back, maybe it was something else like the bus frequency or a conflict with another device?
<eclipse_11> I just built a computer and Ubuntu is booting and restarting fine but when I shutdown from the terminal it wont shutdown completely: "Could not get a system bus. Make sure the message bus Daemon is running! Message: Failed to connnect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_so" anybody wanna help a newb?
<wagnor_> djathoris: From what I've googled (and afair) it's just damaged memory banks - people reported same kind of artifacts - pink or green vertical stripes with gaps and random crashes
<kostasz> any idea about compiz?
<zykotick9> eclipse_11: what command are you trying to use to shutdown?  "sudo shutdown -h now"?
<eclipse_11> oops might have forgotten the -h like i said...newb
<xibalba> i think i need to go put a dunce cap on for a while
<_Marcus> Hi
<djathoris> xibalba - did you figure out the problem?
<Nadd> Is it still possible to activate/deactivate desktop effects in 11.10 and if so, where?
<xibalba> djathoris , ha no i wish. i must be serioulsy missing something trivial.
<cfhowlett> _Marcus   greetings
<Nickname123> is there an apt-get package for google v8?
<xibalba> aha
<xibalba> i've gotten closer
<xibalba> at least
<xibalba> it's working under /var/www/ at least ofr now
<maestro> hell everyone, i am presently talking to u all via live cd of ubuntu. i need to recover my ubuntu. Please someone guide me
<_Marcus> maestro: What is wrong?
<maestro> hello*
<maestro> _Marcus: I need to recover my ubuntu 11.10.
<maestro> It crashed recntly
<_Marcus> maestro: Well how did it crash?
<mustafaerhann> brb!
<mustafaerhann> !disconnect
<maestro> _Marcus: I have no idea. I was doing normal c++ coding and had amarok and chromium on meanwhile. And suddenly it blacked out
<_Marcus> maestro: Just went black?
<_Marcus> maestro: Could you not get back in afterwards?
<_Marcus> mustafaerhann: To leave just type /part #ubuntu
<maestro> _Marcus: Yups...:(
<djathoris> maestro - can the live cd mount your ubuntu partition?
<_Marcus> maestro: That's weird.
<maestro> _Marcus: Yeah seriously.. I myself am confused why the hell it even happened
<_Marcus> maestro: You shuold answer djathoris, he may be able to help you better than me.
<MarioMarques> alguem me ajuda, instalei o ubuntu hoje, como faz pra instalar programas com extensao tar.gz
<whoever> is there a password on the guest account
<maestro> djathoris: Sorry but i dont get you. I am a noob here not a regular ubuntu user. I began using it recently
<cfhowlett> !es|MarioMarques
<ubottu> MarioMarques: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<induz> i have thunderBird and its setup to get gMail account...can I delet the ThunderBird folder from my /home folder
<whoever> or do i need to set it and do i need to do anything to enable it
<induz> its getting big
<_Marcus> induz: Does Thunderbird need that folder to run?
<djathoris> maestro - the question is, is your ubuntu parition so corrupted that the files will never be recoverable? Not being able to boot it is a bad sign.
<_Marcus> induz: Since it's getting big, I'm guessing it's the folder that holds the emails. Why would you delete it if it needs it?
<maestro> djathoris: i am able to access my partition where i installed my ubuntu via live cd
<djathoris> so you can access the partition but not boot from it?
<cfhowlett> maestro   back up your /home - just in case a re-install is called for
<maestro> djathoris: yups
<maestro> cfhowlett: how do i do that?
<djathoris> maestro - if you are fortunate, you might just need to reinstall grub?
<catcher> Has anyone gotten a 3-head graphics card working in ubuntu?
<induz> _Marcus, buts its gmail account
<Canadian1296> cfhowlett: Hello again… :)
<_Marcus> maestro: Do you have an external hard drive, such as a flash drive, that you can use for backing up?
<maestro> djathoris: Please help me man if u can
<cfhowlett> Canadian1296   eh?
<_Marcus> Canadian1296: Hi
<maestro> _Marcus: No
<zykotick9> catcher: i've heard there are issues with Unity and 3 headed displays, other DEs/WMs should work.
<Canadian1296> cfhowlett: I solved the problem with virtualbox, and gave to solution to _Marcus, but you had already left.
<djathoris> maestro - how far does it get when you try to boot it?
<cfhowlett> Canadian1296   victory!
<_Marcus> induz: If you cant support the hard drive space the emails take up, you shouldn't use Thunderbird.
<maestro> djathoris: When i selected ubuntu from the grub it just rebooted
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/842521/
<maestro> djathoris: Actually i am having dual boot ubuntu - windows machine here
<Canadian1296> cfhowlett: Yes :)
<Canadian1296> And thank you _Marcus, I lost the link :)
<djathoris> maestro - that would tend to imply that reinstalling grub might work
<cfhowlett> _Marcus   glad you're back up!
<induz> _Marcus, true...I dont have much space on my Hdrive...but if I delet the folder is it going to be deleted from Gmail server too
<maestro> djathoris: How do i reinstall it?
<djathoris> maestro - there should be an option on the live cd for that
<cfhowlett> maestro   agree that reinstall grub should work - tho I still don't understand how it scrambled.
<_Marcus> induz: It shouldn't. If you just want to get rid of thunderbird, type "sudo apt-get remove tuhnderbird"
<Chotaz> Can I get support for Linux Mint here? Since it's based on Ubuntu? If not, where can I go for help(ITC preferably).Can I get support for Linux Mint here? Since it's based on Ubuntu? If not, where can I go for help(ITC preferably).Can I get support for Linux Mint here? Since it's based on Ubuntu? If not, where can I go for help(ITC preferably).
<_Marcus> induz: thunderbird*
<cfhowlett> !minte|Chotaz
<zykotick9> !mint | Chotaz
<ubottu> Chotaz: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<_Marcus> Chotaz: No need to say it multiple times.
<maestro> cfhowlett: I have not even a single tiny idea what went wrong
<altin> can anyone help me with this:
<waheed> I have ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop my DVD driver doesn't work..how to solve ths??
<altin> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<altin>  gimp : Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2) but 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<altin> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Chotaz> zykotick9: Thanks
<waheed> I have ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop my DVD driver doesn't work..how to solve ths??
<cfhowlett> maestro   same here.  recovery/reboot and maybe look @ some logs
<Chotaz> _Marcus: sorry about that
<djathoris> maestro - chrome is made by google, that's dangerous by itself
<_Marcus> Chotaz: It's okay
<cfhowlett> waheed   what make and model is your dvd player
<jhfjhgfjhgf> why is ubuntu so bloated?
<jhfjhgfjhgf> unnecessary bloated
<djathoris> it's a lot less bloated than win 7 or server 2008
<cfhowlett> jhfjhgfjhgf   plz take this question to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jhfjhgfjhgf> makes my machine like a rtard.
<maestro> djathoris: when i booted from cd it gave me no menu bu directly took me to the options where i had to choose in between live cd or to install it and when i choose install. i had the 3 options install alongside windows, use all hd, something else. I saw no recover option
<_Marcus> jhfjhgfjhgf: It's not very bloated
<_Marcus> jhfjhgfjhgf: Just remove what you don't want.
<waheed> cfhowlett : there is no model written on it, but m laptop is toshiba satellite l655
<altin> can anyone help me with this error please
<altin> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<altin>  gimp : Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2) but 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<altin> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Myrtti> jhfjhgfjhgf: did you have a Ubuntu support question or a problem?
<cfhowlett> waheed   wait 1...
<Canadian1296> altin: Run "sudo apt-get clean" then "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade" then "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<djathoris> maestro - ttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Canadian1296> altin: Then let me know if it works
<maestro> djathoris: there?
<cfhowlett> waheed   is this lappy ubuntu only?
<djathoris> maestro - just posted a link
<waheed> cfhowlett : what do you mean?
<cfhowlett> waheed   does your computer also boot windows?
<maestro> djathoris: Yeah i am reading it now
<altin> Canadian1296: still the same error, im trying to install gimp here
<waheed> cfhowlett : yes
<_Marcus> altin: What's happening?
<altin> Canadian1296: gimp was installed but then removed from an update :/
<altin> _Marcus: this is my error
<altin> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<altin>  gimp : Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2) but 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<altin> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<_Marcus> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Canadian1296> altin: I know. I'm trying to fix the dependancies. Did you run the 4 commands i gave you in order?
<CiDhed> I fixed it.
<cfhowlett> waheed   boot windows, see your accessories, system tools, system information.  GEt a make and model of your optical drive.  We may be able to locate the correct driver from there...
<altin> Canadian1296: yes I did
<zykotick9> altin: could you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy gimp" for us?
<altin> zykotick9: ok 1 sec
<_Marcus> altin: And you are trying to install gimp?
<altin> _Marcus: yes
<_Marcus> Welcome back, jhfjhgfjhgf
<_Marcus> !info libglib2.0-0
<ubottu> libglib2.0-0 (source: glib2.0): GLib library of C routines. In component main, is required. Version 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 1117 kB, installed size 3680 kB
<jhfjhgfjhgf> i was having 'audio' problem. my pc would freeze up for a sec or so , any idea how to fix that?
<Canadian1296> altin: then try "sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0" ( zykotick9 It might fix his dependancy issue)
<jhfjhgfjhgf> i looked up the logs it was something to do with xaudio
<altin> Canadian1296: libglib2.0-0 is already the newest version.
<waheed> cfhowlett : it was working before in ubuntu
<zykotick9> Canadian1296: it says it's getting the wrong version of libglib2, thus i suspect his gimp must be coming from a different repository (but can't confirm, as no pastebin has materialized)
<_Marcus> jhfjhgfjhgf: Would you mind changing your name? It would make it easier to help you by alerting you when we type your name. jhfjhgfjhgf is kind of hard to type(I copied it so I can paste it)
<maestro> Canadian1296: If u dont mind sharing, what is your pastebin about?
<cfhowlett> waheed   good to know.
<waheed> cfhowlett : then what is the problem
<altin> zykotick9: _Marcus Canadian1296 http://paste.ubuntu.com/843803/
<Myrtti> !tab | _Marcus
<ubottu> _Marcus: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<waheed> cfhowlett : wh it stopped working?
<zykotick9> Canadian1296: altin yup - PPA problem.  altin good luck.
<cfhowlett> waheed   something changed...something got overridden due to update, you changed a configuration, hardware failed, lots of possibilities
<almoxarife> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1923311 <-- why gimp does not work
<_Marcus> Myrtti: I'm using a web-based chat. To be exact, it's webchat.freenode.net. Pressing tab goes to the next link or text box.
<z3r0n0id> is there a file in /etc that lets me know how many users are defined on the system?
<djathoris> maestro - here's a another link, same topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<altin> zykotick9: lol :P
<maestro> djathoris: well that should solve the problem i guess the link you gave me earlier
<waheed> cfhowlett: then can I restore default settings for the player
<Myrtti> _Marcus: btw your own nick starts with a character that *sane* IRC clients don't automatically know how to nickcomplete
<zykotick9> z3r0n0id: "wc -l /etc/passwd"
<_Marcus> z4r0n0id: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<cfhowlett> maestro   wonder if now is a good time to sudo apt-get purge gimp then resinstall
<cfhowlett> waheed   log in to your computer under a different user and see if the drive works.
<z3r0n0id> zykotick9: thank you
<maestro> cfhowlett: what does purge do?
<stevecam> is it possible to tell banshee to scan the media library for missing files?
<cfhowlett> maestro   as I understand it, removes everything except the /home config and date files
<almoxarife> maestro: purge will remove the app and the confs
<zykotick9> maestro: purge removes config files (but not from home directories)
<cfhowlett> almoxarife   so it DOES remove user/home/config?
<cfhowlett> almoxarife   so it DOES remove user/home/configs
<almoxarife> cfhowlett: no,
<cfhowlett> almoxarife   OK
<coder_> how to know what version of xubuntu i am using from the cmd?
<bastidrazor> coder_: lsb_release -a
<cfhowlett> maestro   suggested that to as a complete starting over for installing gimp.  should be considered radical surgery
<maestro> cfhowlett, almoxarife, zykotick9: Then what am i supposed to do next? And will the softwares i installed on my ubuntu be saved?
<victicom> coder, cat /proc/version
<almoxarife> cfhowlett: did you look at the link i put up?
<altin> zykotick9: so you cant help in this case :/ ?
<paczasterr_> dfs
<cfhowlett> maestro   that command would remove ALL default gimp packages.  Your data should be safe but feel free to back up.
<zykotick9> victicom: FYI that's the kernel version info, not the "ubuntu" info
<victicom> Yes... I just realized it.
<victicom> *shake my head*
<coder_> how do i install new themes in xubuntu 11.10?
<cfhowlett> almoxarife   I did - that's why I suggested purge/reinstall.  NOT my first choice for a fix...
<victicom> *facepalm* lol
 * _Marcus 
<maestro> cfhowlett: Ok after i purge gimp, what m i supposed to do next?
<UndergrounD> coder gnome tools is an easy
<almoxarife> cfhowlett: a re-install will have the process repeat itself, reverting to the last good gimp is the better choice(my opinion)
<uni4dfx> what kind of a sadist created autotools... no wonder nobody wants to develop linux software
<truexfan81> i just got xfce to run on xfce lol now i can use my gnome 2 themes on it :-)
<cfhowlett> maestro   almoxarife good suggestion there to fall back with gimp
<truexfan81> was supposed to say i got metacity to run on xfce*
<_Marcus> uni4dfx: I want to develop Linux software :(
<Canadian1296> zykotick9: Most likely… And altin, we need a pastebin to help you.
<Lint> uni4dfx, there are some alternatives though
<altin> Canadian1296: I just posted what you asked in pastebin...
<djathoris> _Marcus - what are you looking to develop ?
<zykotick9> Canadian1296: we got a pastebin, and it is a PPA version of Gimp (thus their issue with versioning)
<Canadian1296> maestro: It's solving a problem with ubuntu cli in virtualbox.
<_Marcus> djathoris: Something. I don't know.
<maestro> cfhowlett almoxarife: so do i run this command? "sudo apt-get reinstall gimp"
<coder_> I am trying to install a theme in xubuntu 11.10 but I am new to xubuntu, can anybody tell me how?
<almoxarife> maestro: no
<djathoris> _Marcus - what programing languages are you good with?
<Canadian1296> zykotick9 altin Yeah, I didnt see that (I was away from the computer).
<almoxarife> maestro: you using 11.10?
<_Marcus> djathoris: C++, Java
<victicom> lsb_release -a didn't give me much useful info... however, lsb_release -r did... so... coder, I'd read the man pages of lsb_release
<maestro> Canadian1296: mind telling me what cli is?
<victicom> As for themes...
<maestro> almoxarife, yes
<djathoris> _Marcus 0 think you'd be up for some gtk programming?
<uni4dfx> why is automake saying Makefile.in not found when it is clearly there.... ffs makes you wanna punch the author
<_Marcus> maestro: CLI is command line. tty. text.
<Canadian1296> maestro: Command line interface. No gui (graphic user interface), so no desktop or anything. Just a command line.
<_Marcus> djathoris: I don't have a GUI.
<almoxarife> maestro: did you look at the link? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1923311 ??
<victicom> CLI means Command Line Interface?
<_Marcus> victicom: Yes
<victicom> I know.
<djathoris> _Marcus - no X? :(
<victicom> I was stating that as in... "I thought you knew?"
<maestro> Canadian1296: Oh...! now that was very ignorant of me. I read that... Well thanks for telling though
<UndergrounD> use gnome tools to install themes
<Canadian1296> maestro: No problem, that's what we're here for :)
 * zykotick9 used to use the TLA CLI a lot, but recently heard it's really a Microsoft-ism, so stopped using it ;)
<ServerSaler> I am selling dedicated servers (VPS) in different countries Windows XP, 2003,2008, Seven, Cent OS, Fedora, Debian, Gentoo, Slackware, Ubuntu, Linux Mint, OpenSuse, FreeBSD, Arch Linux. Write only PM who need them.
<_Marcus> djathoris: Nope. Running text mode saves resources, and since I'm not using the GUI, I can remove it. I saved resources and hard drive space by using CLI.
<cfhowlett> !spam|ServerSaler
<almoxarife> does cli have a gui?
<ServerSaler> no
<_Marcus> ServerSaler: Not on topic.
<_Marcus> ServerSaler: And spam
<ServerSaler> what spam?
<victicom> No.
<ServerSaler> not spam
<_Marcus> !ot | ServerSaler
<ubottu> ServerSaler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ServerSaler> i am sale servers
<iceroot> ServerSaler: this is for ubuntu support
<ServerSaler> ohh
<Canadian1296> cfhowlett: Thank you. I was about to ask what the ubottu tag was for spam
<ServerSaler> pi4alka
<iceroot> ServerSaler: please dont use this channel for other topics
<ServerSaler> ok
<victicom> ty
<iceroot> ServerSaler: thank you
<djathoris> _Marcus - at least you could always write a command line utility. or maybe go graphical with svga lib. Though you could always reinstall X. Xfce is lighter weight
<Lint> wow real russian spammer
<ServerSaler> hah
<overclucker> _Marcus: ncurses
<_Marcus> overclucker: What?
<_Marcus> djathoris: I can always just make another virtual machine if I want a GUI, I'm running this one in Virtual Box already.
<maestro> almoxarife: Ok i will try these commands. But before i leave from here i have some more doubts.
<cfhowlett> maestro   back up your gimp data.
<almoxarife> maestro: your /home/................... data is safe
<djathoris> _Marcus - so think of an idea and then start writing your app?
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: What host machine are you using?
<overclucker> _Marcus: ncurses is for pretty cli programming
<almoxarife> maestro: you could upgrade to the new ubuntu, and have the new gimp, not sure if that is an option
<_Marcus> djathoris: What do you mean by "app"
<_Marcus> Canadian1296: What do you mean "host machine"?
<djathoris> _Marcus - you said you wanted to program something for linux?
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: I mean you're running Ubuntu in VirtualBox. What OS is installed on the physical computer you're at?
<_Marcus> djathoris: Oh.
<_Marcus> Canadian1296: Windows XP.
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: Okay, I was just wondering. It explains not being familiar with "app" (more of a Mac idea)
<coder_> how do you install themes on xubuntu 11.10?
<maestro> almoxarife: My computer has broadcom wifi and bluetooth card installed on motherboard. On my installed ubuntu i was not able to access my bluetooth. And even to access my wifi i had to do this :http://www.google.com/url?sa=D&q=http://tuxcanfly.appspot.com/2011/10/Ubuntu-11-10-Broadcom-Wifi-driver-43xx&usg=AFQjCNFCvkQ7lcwy5qJ-dG3aWxhajd_Stw
<djathoris> _Marcus - one other thing you could try. if you write your app in tcl/tk you can write it in windows and have it runnable in linux X
<maestro> almoxarife: Can u help me out with my bluetooth problem here?
<_Marcus> Canadian1296: I had 2 Macs(iMac and Macbook) for awhile, though I always called them programs. I called smartphone applications "apps" though.
<_Marcus> djathoris: Cross platform compiling? I've heard of it but never got how it worked.
<altin> Canadian1296: _Marcus fixed the problem
<altin> thnx :0
<_Marcus> altin: Great
<_Marcus> altin: Have fun with Gimp
<coder_> how do you install new themes on xubuntu 11.10?
<overclucker> _Marcus: just use code that can be compiled on either system. nothing (or little) that is platform dependant
<bagels> is nobody ever awake in #winehq?
<Canadian1296> altin: Well I didn't really do much, but glad to hear you got it :)
<maestro> almoxarife: U here?
<djathoris> _Marcus - http://tcl.tk/
<bastidrazor> bagels: bankers hours
<cfhowlett> coder_   http://mydigitalbath.wordpress.com/2008/03/12/howto-install-themes-on-xubuntu/
<coder_> thank you
<bagels> bastidrazor, lol seriously?
<cfhowlett> coder_   be safe/have fun
<maestro> cfhowlett: can u help me with this problem?
<maestro> My computer has broadcom wifi and bluetooth card installed on motherboard. On my installed ubuntu i was not able to access my bluetooth. And even to access my wifi i had to do this :http://www.google.com/url?sa=D&q=http://tuxcanfly.appspot.com/2011/10/Ubuntu-11-10-Broadcom-Wifi-driver-43xx&usg=AFQjCNFCvkQ7lcwy5qJ-dG3aWxhajd_Stw
<WhiteEye> Hellow marchmellows
<cfhowlett> maestro   sorry IDK anything about bluetooth
<cfhowlett> WhiteEye   greetings
<WhiteEye> whats going on ?
<maestro> cfhowlett: no problem. u know any one who can help me with this
<WhiteEye> maestro: what u need help with?
<maestro> cfhowlett: My computer has broadcom wifi and bluetooth card installed on motherboard. On my installed ubuntu i was not able to access my bluetooth. And even to access my wifi i had to do this :http://www.google.com/url?sa=D&q=http://tuxcanfly.appspot.com/2011/10/Ubuntu-11-10-Broadcom-Wifi-driver-43xx&usg=AFQjCNFCvkQ7lcwy5qJ-dG3aWxhajd_Stw
<FatsDT> 'adduser user group' adds a user to a group (both /etc/group and /etc/group-).  'deluser user group' removes the user from the group in /etc/group but not /etc/group-.  Is this a bug?
<jn_> how can i Disable "Allow Pixelshader" in the very latest version of wine ?
<jn_> option dose not appear the usually place in winecfg tab
<maestro> WhiteEye: Sorry by mistake i sent it to cfhowlett. hope u saw my trouble
<WhiteEye> maestro: Im running backtrack, we got a LOT of bluetooth and wifi tools, lol.
<cfhowlett> maestro   ask the channel about blue tooth support - and skip posting the wifi article since you've already got that working
<WhiteEye> but I only know how to hack them. lol
<maestro> WhiteEye: i rememeber wen i was installin ubuntu on the first place i had it disabled from the windows.
<Canadian1296> WhiteEye: respect
<maestro> cfhowlett: sorry about that last post. i mistakenly sent it to u. sorry abt that
<cfhowlett> maestro   no prob.  Good luck with the fix.
<maestro> cfhowlett: yeah thanks..:)
<maestro> WhiteEye: Do i need some module other than Broadcom STA Driver in order to have the bluetooth working?
<sirkaya> hello
<jn_> can i run a wine command and disable pixelshader with some kind of parameter?
<WhiteEye> I really enjoy this channel! all the channels for backtrack are full of arogant silent people. logged in 24/7 but responds only to "hi level" hackers...-_--
<cfhowlett> sirkaya   greetings
<WhiteEye> its like a freaking ghetto
<Kush2burn> lol\
<bobweaver> rotflmao WhiteEye
<maestro> WhiteEye: lol..:D
<Kush2burn> im new to linux im digging it
<WhiteEye> well. feel free to ask. thats what we are kinda here for. ask and answear
<bobweaver> right on O.GKushto Burn
<bobweaver> right on L.A  Kush to Burn
<Kush2burn> my first question is whats the best computer language to learn for databasing/or even just cracking into networks
<bobweaver> !hacker
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<WhiteEye> I know its not the right place to ask but Im willing to give it a shot! anyone know anything about ssh keys?
<cfhowlett> !ot|kush2burn
<ubottu> kush2burn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pconwell> quick question, I need to set up a symlink to a directory that I do not own (but have access to)
<goathouse774> I've got xubuntu burned as an image to a cdr.  what's the best way to test it:  restart the comp with cd in drive; or run it in windows?
<tensorpudding> you can't run it in windows
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   checksum!
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|goathouse774
<ubottu> goathouse774: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tensorpudding> checksumming is a good idea
<tensorpudding> compare with the md5 or sha-1
<goathouse774> Checksum?
<tensorpudding> a checksum is a function which takes a file and collapses it down to a brief string of characters, called a hash
<WhiteEye> im running backtrack, but its based on ubuntu so nuthing wrong in hanging out here in my favourtie room
<jswagner> i thought there was a feature on the boot menu that allowed you to test the content of the disc
<tensorpudding> you can compare the hash you get from the file with a hash on record to verify that the file is complete and unmodified
<WhiteEye> jswagner: I know there is, I got it on my ubuntu server
<Canadian1296> jswagner: There should be, but I'd still recommend a hash check
<tensorpudding> because small changes in the original file will make large changes in the hash
<tensorpudding> besides verifying disk images it's also good for making sure that the image you have is not tampered with by an untrusted third party
<bobweaver> WhiteEye,  this room is for ubuntu question you are more then welcome to hang out look at some question. but if you would like to  talk about cracking and div's of ubuntu best in the #off-topic channel
<tensorpudding> cracking is not ontopic on #ubuntu-offtopic either, it goes against freenode policy
<WhiteEye> bobweaver: yeah I know :) sure thing!:D
<foenix> anyone know how i can get a world clock on the desktop again?
<bobweaver> good point tensorpudding
<jn_> How can i disable pixel shader in wine ?
<jswagner> jn_: this is answered on the official Wine wiki
<bobweaver> jn you are talking about http://wiki.winehq.org/DirectX-Shaders   ?
<WhiteEye> have anyone tested the new ubuntu server?, really hard to install. Ive tried like 4 times but i feel like an super noob since I cant get it up
<jswagner> WhiteEye: what specifically are you having issues with?
<cfhowlett> WhiteEye   fee free to check in a #ubuntu-server
<bobweaver> WhiteEye,  12.04 ?
<jswagner> i can't imagine it's vastly different than any previous ubuntu server release
<jn_> <jswagner> could you give me a link? I can't find it, also im using the latest version of wine, did the option not use to be under a tab in winecfg? becouse its not there anymore
<jswagner> someone just linked it
<jn_> ok
<jswagner> it was the first result on google for 'wine disable pixel shader'
<WhiteEye> jswagner: well. it freezes on first boot. like all the processes just wont load
<jswagner> during install or post-install?  could be a kernel/module issue?  might be a good idea to file a bug.
<pconwell> I'm trying to write to a symlink directory that I do not own. In other words user1 is trying to write to a directory owned by user2 that is symlinked in user1's home directory. What is the best way to make this happen?
<goathouse774> Check sums are the same
<TheCowboy> Hi, I was having no problems and then rebooted and I get the following error when I try to boot into Ubuntu: error couldn't read file
<TheCowboy> searching I see a couple different things suggested and i'm not sure which to try first
<zombyfied> when is XerxeS coming out?
<zombyfied> i heard it will be awesome GUI and nice gnome 3 experience.
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   then you downloaded a good .iso.  To be certain, check that the cdrom burned properly.  See "Checking the CD directly:  http://www.eslcafe.com/jobs/china/index.cgi?read=24816
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   then you downloaded a good .iso.  To be certain, check that the cdrom burned properly.  See "Checking the CD directly:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   sorry, dual firefox tags
<mustafaerhann> foenix try screenlets.
<bobweaver> dang no matter how many time I install ubuntu server I get a busybox every time
<bobweaver> I will try to install debian and see if it happens
<aleksa> are any tvs tested
<z3r0n0id> I need to move all files that the file name is lowercase into another folder
<delkin> http://pastebin.com/NKbnh8q8
<paideia> oi galera
<Lint> !el
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<delkin> http://pastebin.com/NKbnh8q8
<cfhowlett> !br|paideia
<ubottu> paideia: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<delkin> É a rasgar!
<goathouse774> What is the help taking about?  I'm not familiar with command line.
<bobweaver> delkin,  you have tried with the -i option in mv ?
<paideia> br my ass
<goathouse774> Can't I just check it upon reboot as it offers as another method?
<bobweaver> z3r0n0id, ,  you have tried with the -i option in mv ?
<bobweaver> sorry delkin
<cfhowlett> paideia   hm.  my google-fu said it's a portuguese saying.  No disrespect intended
<delkin> bobweaver, bob the builder?
<paideia> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT4ub6SHvG4&feature=related
<cfhowlett> !ot|paideia
<ubottu> paideia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<delkin> cfhowlett, WE ARE ANONYMOUS !!!
<ob1t> hi people,
<z3r0n0id> bobweaver: i dont know how to type the cmd; mv -i ~/etc upperc?
<paideia> you don't forget
<cfhowlett> ob1t   greetings
<ob1t> :)
<a123> join #newchannel345
<cfhowlett> delkin   do you have an ubuntu support question?
<goathouse774> Which method for checking the disc is simplest, the automated script?
<bobweaver> z3r0n0id, try your question on the #bash channel
<ob1t> i need some help
<z3r0n0id> bobweaver: ok il do that, thanks.
<cfhowlett> ob1t    ask away
<bobweaver> z3r0n0id,  sorry could nbot help
<ob1t> i installed ubuntu 11.10 and i'm having problem with the sound card
<Shortstraw8> I just did a update and was using mozilla all the sudden it stopped responding so I quit and restarted both the browser and computer because my videos online do not work everything says it is installed and up to date any Ideas.
<ob1t> anybody??
<ob1t> :s
<goathouse774> I typed the example for scripted in cmd.exe and it is fail
<Shortstraw8> I just did a update and was using mozilla all the sudden it stopped responding so I quit and restarted both the browser and computer because my videos online do not work everything says it is installed and up to date any Ideas.
<_Marcus> Hello
<cfhowlett> ob1t   see this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885240
<ob1t> ok thanks
<somnambulant> Hello I'd like to change the default/global screensaver settings for all users (using kubuntu as a terminal server)... and also so the users can't change the setting
<somnambulant> any ideas?
<dejahthoris> somnambulant - you could edit the xorg.conf (maybe?)
<Firebolt> I get "ASSERT: "interface->childCount() == children.count()" in file adaptor.cpp, line 200" when I try to run some Qt-based programs, any fix that isn't running them as root?
<rksii> hello, anyone here?
<dejahthoris> no, we're not here
<rksii> lol, it just seems awfully quiet
<cfhowlett> rksii   greetings.  What's the problem?
<rksii> I am trying to get suspend/hibernate to work on my Toshiba L775
<jodi> topic...
<rksii> I've tried all the quirks options and several of the scripts I found searching the community forums and other places but no luck
<rksii> thought maybe someone here would have some advice
<_Marcus> rksii: What exactly is happening?
<rksii> in both cases (suspend and hibernate) it goes to a black screen with what looks like a non-blinking text cursor in the top-left corner. It doesn't power off the screen, wireless lan, fans, or anything else that I can tell. And, it will not resume from this state. It is frozen and I have to hold the power button until it powers off and then reboot
<rksii> If I do a hibernate, it will sometimes restore from the saved state when it reboots.
<_Marcus> rksii: I can't tell if that is a problem with Ubuntu or with the Tobisha hardware.
<Jimu> anyone know how to alter the unity launcher style? bonus points if you know a resource for how to create GTK3 themes - should be easy using CSS
<mun> hi
<Canadian1296> mun:  Hi
<rksii> I'm not sure either _Marcus
<mun> i'm using Gnome 3 in 11.10, but how do i set the default to compiz?
<_Marcus> rksii: I found this online: http://nixliving.blogspot.com/2010/03/workaround-for-broken-ubuntu-suspend.html
<rksii> I have looked in the pm-suspend.log and pm-powersave.log but there doesn't appear to be any error messages or anything that gives me a clue
<_Marcus> rksii: How long are you waiting until you force shutdown your machine?
<Wabs> I was wondering if someone could recommend a VNC client so I can remote my systems at work?
<cfhowlett> wabs vinagre
<Wabs> Thank you cfhowlett
<rksii> I have waited for over an hour before forcing it to power off
<rksii> I will try the advice on that page to see if it works for me
<_Marcus> rksii: Intresting. As I don't have a Tobisha laptop, I cannot reproduce the problem. You should read that page though.
<rksii> unfortunately it looks like I will have to track down the powersaved -- apt-get is not finding it
<_Marcus> !find powersaved
<ubottu> Package/file powersaved does not exist in oneiric
<_Marcus> !find powersave
<ubottu> File powersave found in alsa-base, e17-dev, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, kde-icons-mono, laptop-mode-tools, linux-doc, linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic, linux-headers-3.0.0-12-server, linux-headers-3.0.0-12-virtual, linux-headers-3.0.0-13-generic (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=powersave&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<_Marcus> rksii: There you go
<helo> i just installed a new motherboard with onboard (apu) ati video, and my monitor just goes to sleep when i boot
<_Marcus> rksii: I'm guessing you want one of the laptop-mode-tools one
<helo> i tried disabling lightdm so X wouldn't start, and added "nomodeset" to the grub options, but it still goes to sleep every time
<dejahthoris> helo - your monitor literally goes into powersave/sleep mode?
<helo> yeah
<helo> i see the initial boot console messages, and then it just goes to sleep
<rksii> ok, its been a while since I ran linux and when I did I ran slackware -- where do you run that !find command to get that info?
<helo> i'm using the vga port (don't have the right kind of dvi adapter)
<dejahthoris> helo - have you tried this m/b with other monitors?
<_Marcus> rksii: That was a command for ubottu, the bot here. It just gave you info about it
<helo> it seems to be a mode setting problem, or something that is triggering that port to stop sending a signal
<helo> i installed fglrx, but no change
<_Marcus> !info powersave | rksii, see the link:
<ubottu> rksii, see the link:: Package powersave does not exist in oneiric
<diverdude> how do i restart rsyslog with -r switch?
<_Marcus> eh
<_Marcus> Just look up
<_Marcus> rksii: Do you have an intel processor?
<dejahthoris> helo - which video driver are you using generic vesa or ati?
<helo> i tried vesa and fglrx in xorg.conf
<rksii> ok, yes -- I see the link now where it says it doesn't exist in oneiric
<dejahthoris> helo - what resolution/refresh rate are you trying to run it at?
<somnambulant> dejahthoris: after a little digging its actually in /usr/share/kde4/config/....
<rksii> yes, I have an intel processor -- an i3
<dejahthoris> somnambulant - that good info to know
<_Marcus> info laptop-mode-tools
<_Marcus> !info laptop-mode-tools
<ubottu> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.57-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 99 kB, installed size 568 kB
<_Marcus> rksii: Try "apt-get install laptop-mode-tools"
<rksii> I just did that -- it installed fine but no powersave or powersaved on my machine
<rksii> no, sorry, there is a /sys/module/i915/parameters/powersave
<dejahthoris> rksii - did you reboot after installing?
<_Marcus> dejahthoris: I don't think you need to reboot after install software.
<dejahthoris> _Marcus - when it's a system daemon you're installing ...
<rksii> that powersave file is just a text file with a single character:  1
<SawtoothID> Www.ubuntu.com
<_Marcus> rksii: I don't know what the solution to your problem is. If laptop-mode-tools isn't working, then do "sudo apt-get remove laptop-mode-tools"
<rksii> I don't know if its working or not...should I try to do the pm-suspend again?
<_Marcus> rksii: yes
<rksii> that webpage said to do a powersave -u but there was no powersave program installed
<meskarune> pm-suspend isn't laptop mode tools
<SoulSurvivor> Where is the Ubuntu Development channel?
<dejahthoris> someone named azathot got it working at http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/Powersave-25227.shtml
<meskarune> but you can set laptop mode tools to use that if pm-utils is intalled
<rksii> pm-suspend did the same things as before -- black screen but not powering off
<bazhang> Sir_Konrad, #ubuntu-devel
<_Marcus> !powermanagment
<_Marcus> rksii: So I have no idea on how to fix it. Ask again in the channel, someone else may be able to help.
<dejahthoris> to quote Azathot on October 20, 2011 5:57 am "It worked well on my Toshiba l775-13V with Ubuntu 11.10 :)"
<rksii> I will try downloading that powersave, dejahthoris.  It looks like it comes as source so I will have to build it
<meskarune> rksil: when you type "sudo pm-suspend" in the terminal your screen goes black but the computer stays on?
<rksii> yes, meskarune, that is correct
<helo> dejahthoris: not sure... whatever the defaults were
<magma> how do I kill a logged user through the command line?
<FuZi0N> hello
<cfhowlett> FuZi0N   greetings
<FuZi0N> i was trying to setup a ftp server in ubuntu
<FuZi0N> i installed serv u
<FuZi0N> im able to login fine
<FuZi0N> but i cant write to the directory
<_Marcus> Hello FuZi0N
<FuZi0N> i think i need to change the home directory permissions from terminal
<_Marcus> magma: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/xkill.1fun.html
<FuZi0N> anyone know how to do this?
<cfhowlett> magma   http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-kill-unix-linux-user-session/
<meskarune> rksii: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/power/basic-pm-debugging.txt#178
<_Marcus> magma: go to cfhowlett's link, it will be much more simple
<dejahthoris> FuZi0N "chmod <permissions> directoryname
<magma> ok
<magma> :)
<magma> ty
<FuZi0N> dejahthoris which parameters should i use for read/write/list/delete/make ?
<rksii> I tried the stuff on that page meskarune -- no useful info (at least not useful to me) is being logged
<dejahthoris> FuZi0N - what kind of access do you want to give to strangers?
<FuZi0N> its not a stranger here
<FuZi0N> *hehe
<FuZi0N> just download/upload/list/append/make dir
<meskarune> rksii: I see. you could try using a different suspend backend like tuxonice
<FuZi0N> and delte
<FuZi0N> *delete
<mustafaerhann> 777 is ok then.
<mustafaerhann> :D
<dejahthoris> FuZi0N - then "chmod 777 directoryname"
<rksii> haven't tried that -- I'm willing to use whatever will work. Other than this suspend issue, everything is working perfectly
<meskarune> rksii: what is your laptop model?
<rksii> Toshiba Satellite L775
<cfhowlett> rksii  see software center toshutils
<_Marcus> With all the people putting Ubuntu on the Toshiba Satellites, I'm suprised it doesn't work perfectly with them already.
<rksii> I always used to use toshiba laptops with linux and this is the first real problem I have had
<rksii> I guess it is a newer model
<FuZi0N> so for example "chmod 777 /home/user/Downloads" ?
<meskarune> rksil: if you use any proprietary graphics drivers, try unloading them and see if you can suspend
<mustafaerhann> yes FuZi0N
<dejahthoris> FuZi0N - yes, that will leave your ftp directory wide open
<rksii> cfhowlett: there is nothing matching toshutils in the software center. I searched for just tosh and I already have toshset installed (guess it did that for me) and there are a few other things that don't seem like they have anything to do with suspend or power
<FuZi0N> hmm
<Canadian1296> Goodbye all
<FuZi0N> still no luck :/
<Jeremy3D> anyone know how i can get xchat into the toolbar on Ubuntu 11.10?  i tried clicking the checkbox in preferences but it does nothing
<dejahthoris> FuZi0N - try "sudo chmod 777 ..."
<FuZi0N> [1] MKD test
<FuZi0N> [1] 550 /test: Permission denied.
<rksii> meskarune: no proprietary drivers -- it is using intel video
<bazhang> Jeremy3D, xchat-indicator installed?
<dejahthoris> FuZi0N 0 sorry, assumed you were root. use sudo
<Jeremy3D> bazhang, not sure. i'll check
<FuZi0N> yes i am logged in as root
<FuZi0N> i already did a sudo su
<Jeremy3D> bazhang, i'm not seeing it. where should i look?
<dejahthoris> FuZi0N - then I don't understand. chmod should work for any directory you've created
<Jeremy3D> not getting any sounds either
<meskarune> rksii: to your kernel line in grub you might have to add "pci=noacpi"
<LoganShaw> Hello people, can anybody tell me what computer programming language ubuntu is made from?
<dejahthoris> LoganShaw - mostly C, with lots of shell scripts
<bazhang> !info xchat-indicator | Jeremy3D
<ubottu> Jeremy3D: xchat-indicator (source: xchat-indicator): XChat Indicator Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.10-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<rksii> don't forget python -- that's my personal favorite :-)
<dejahthoris> lots of different languages
<LoganShaw> Thanks but now I am even more confused.
<dejahthoris> whats to be confused about?
<rksii> it's not just written in one language, LoganShaw. It's not even just one program. It's lots of programs written in lots of languages
<LoganShaw> I was told C is obsolete and C++ is the best.
<cfhowlett> LoganShaw   see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Development/Academy
<bazhang> LoganShaw, thats not on topic here.
<dejahthoris> C and C++ are usued interchangably in conversation
<meskarune> LoganShaw: linux is primarily written in C
<_Marcus> LoganShaw: C++ is okay at times. C is better at some areas though. This is Ubuntu support channel anyway. Type "!ot" for the off topic channel
<LoganShaw> Oh okay, then that clears things up,thanks
<meskarune> also C is not obsolete. :P
<shellcode28> I had my resolution set to 1920x1080 on ubuntu 11.04
<shellcode28> I down to 1270x768
<fenem> folks...is there a minimalist version of ubuntu that just contains the basics...no applications other than required linux and perhaps X only?
<bazhang> fenem the minimal iso
<_Marcus> fenem: There is a minimal version that doesn't contain X.
<snowrichard> xubuntu
<bazhang> !mini | fenem
<ubottu> fenem: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<_Marcus> fenem: You can always install it though
<_Marcus> The Minimal CD is evil.
<_Marcus> You have to configure CLI to work in the GRUB settings
<_Marcus> Or it will try to load a GUI.
<bazhang> fenem, if you need a gui, then lubuntu (lxde + openbox)
<_Marcus> And there is none.
<bazhang> !lubuntu > fenem
<ubottu> fenem, please see my private message
<JermBob> racingggggggggggggg
<tenX> JermBob: what racing flavour?
<meskarune> you can run GUI applications in x without a window manager or desktop enviroment
<dejahthoris> there was one linux that fit on a floppy disk
<OerHeks> <_Marcus> The Minimal CD is evil. ??? be carefull with your drunk talk, friend.
<_Marcus> It is evil
<meskarune> damn small linux and puppy linux are pretty tiny
<JermBob> EVIL
<_Marcus> I spent from Sunday to Tuesday trying to configure it to work
<_Marcus> Sometimes it hanged at install
<_Marcus> Sometimes it just sat there and didn't load tty
<tenX> _Marcus: drunk support is my specialty
<meskarune> its not evil just because you have to configure things. :P
<_Marcus> meskarune: It's evil. That's that.
<_Marcus> I gtg. Goodbye everyone!
<bazhang> JermBob, actual support question?
<zachary> Can someone point me towards a Jolicloud IRC help channel?
<OerHeks> !jolicloud
<Guest94214> !jolicloud
<cfhowlett> #jolicloud
<mustafaerhann> Fuzi0N try to log in with normal user and then sudo chmod 777 /directorytoftp
<FuZi0N> i managed to get it working :)
<Dwade09> How do i mess with the bar on the left side of ubuntu 11.10 like the delay on it or moving it around the screen so on?
<Guest94214> Can anyone help me install Mono on Jolicloud?
<FuZi0N> i just reconfigured the ftp home directory not sure what went wrong the first time
<OerHeks> unfortunatly not on freenode, Guest94214
<FuZi0N> but the chmod also helped :D
<FuZi0N> thank you very much :)
<bazhang> !alis | Guest94214
<ubottu> Guest94214: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mustafaerhann> very wellcome FuZi0N
<Guest94214> !alis
<BrandonBolton> Guest94214, It should be actually the same as Ubuntu seeing how it is based off of Ubuntu.
<mustafaerhann> by ppls. have to sleep
<Guest94214> I just am needing to try and run an old .exe game from Windows
<Guest94214> Its a 2D MMORPG made with VB but I keep getting an unexpected error
<bazhang> !appdb | Guest94214
<ubottu> Guest94214: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Guest94214> I have wine, that is how I installed it
<bazhang> Guest94214, install wine, check appdb /join #winehq
<Guest94214> Its not on the list
<cfhowlett> Guest94214   either it hans't been done or hasn't been documented
<bazhang> Guest94214, then it may not run. #winehq is the place to take those types of questions
<Guest94214> Thanks
<dejahthoris> Guest94214 - what's the game?
<Dwade09> Guest94214: have you tried it in a vmbox running windows since it is 2d
<Guest94214> It's called Odyssey Classic
<Guest94214> Old game from 1991 that I play
<Guest94214> Do I have to have a windows xp copy for that?
<meskarune> did they have MMO's from 1991?
<tensorpudding> Guest94214, check the wine appdb to see
<dejahthoris> Guest94214 - you could boot a 1991 version of dos froma single floppy
<Guest94214> Sorry it's from like 1997-9
<hatop> i'm more amazed that it was VB in 91
<Guest94214> Not 1991, not sure why I said that
<hatop> oh
<hatop> 97
<Guest94214> Been playing it for years though
<bazhang> !ot | Guest94214
<ubottu> Guest94214: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest94214> The game opens fine, I select the server, then it pots up with that unexpected error
<Dwade09> Guest94214:  what is the name of the game?
<tensorpudding> then it might not work right
<Guest94214> Odyssey Classic
<tensorpudding> make sure you run it with windows 95 compatibility or whatever
<tensorpudding> there's a way to configure that for a particular app using the wine configurator
<Guest94214> I'm attempting to find it
<tensorpudding> but i mean, it's not guaranteed to work right
<tensorpudding> starcraft doesn't work properly either
<tensorpudding> speaking of a popular game from that time period
<Guest94214> I've got it to work on a previous linux distro
<hatop> lots of things don't that require old versions of directx and directdraw
<Dwade09> Guest94214:  here http://www.odysseyclassic.com/index.php?option=com_kunena&func=view&catid=7&id=6958&Itemid=56
<Bobenhaus> away
<hatop> especially since wine changes pretty constantly and they sometimes ruin support for programs in the process
<tensorpudding> there is the possibility of virtualization but if the game requires fancy graphics it might run terribly
<Guest94214> Wow didn't think to check their forums, lol...
<Guest94214> Ohhhh no its far from fancy
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support
<Guest94214> Almost like an old Zelda type
<Guest94214> Thanks for your help
<tenX> zelda :>
<LoganShaw> I want to install ubuntu on my phone but the screen is 540x960, ubuntu minimum requirement claims 1024x768, should I even bother trying?
<goathouse774> I'm probably just going to skip checking the disc because it's simply too complicated, or the linked instructions are ambiguous.
<hatop> loganshaw: probably not. also i'm assuming your phone runs android so you'd probably also encounter a lot of driver issues
<hatop> loganshaw: and the display would be very odd if you stuck with unity
<LoganShaw> but the phone came with a dumbed down version of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> LoganShaw   dumbed down for a reason...
<sx_usr__> hi guys, im currently using kernel 3.2.6 for my Ubuntu 11.10, but it seems that the SUSPEND doesn't work for my notebook hp elitebook 8540w? anyone has this similar problem?
<hatop> indeed
<ohdae> Hey does anyone happen to know a good desktop recording app for Ubuntu?
<bazhang> ohdae, kazam or eidet
<cfhowlett> ohdae   gtkredordmydesktop
<tenX> hatop: what is the main justification for unity in 20 words if i may ask?
<cfhowlett> ohdae   gtkrecordmydesktop
<Dwade09> How do i mess with the bar on the left side of ubuntu 11.10 like the delay on it or moving it around the screen so on?
<ohdae> I'm looking for something that can preferably be able to edit the video afterwards, like zoom in on certain areas, add a sound track, etc
<bazhang> tenX, #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<hatop> tenx: i don't even have 1 word
<ohdae> thanks guys, that was quick :D heh
<sx_usr__> ohdae:i think u can configure that from compiz
<LoganShaw> unity:think differently
<ohdae> sx_usr__, ahh gotcha
<cfhowlett> ohdae   record the video then edit.  openshot is nice
<tenX> bazhang: only for interest
<bazhang> tenX, right, and thats the chit chat channel, NOT here
<ohdae> cfhowlett, yeah i was thinking i'd have to record then edit separately
<tenX> hatop: i could imagine. difficult to describe a wm in short
<fizyplankton> if the SATA cable fell (melted) off of a harddrive while it was running, could that cause the "read error rate" to be 14,605, the "Seek error rate" to be 59,303,348, and the "hardware ECC recovered" to be 14,605, yet the overall status say "disk is healthy"
<hatop> tenx: i'm more than happy to take this to pm or go to that chan
<cfhowlett> ohdae   right, then strong them into one with openshot
<ohdae> I'm trying to make a demo video for a project im working on. Showing screenshots of a console-based app only does so much :p
<tenX> bazhang: that was only meant to aim for a quick info
<hatop> fizyplankton: your drive is most likely dead/dieing. How it managed to melt is amazing, but I'd just try to salvage data and get a new drive.
<OerHeks> fizyplankton, did it melt ?
<ohdae> hmm ill reboot into Ubuntu and start looking :D
<ohdae> thanks guys
<cfhowlett> fizyplankton   melted?  Yes, I'd suspect some hardware issues?
<tenX> bazhang: all set for myself, this was simply for interest. been wondering why unity became the primary wm on ubuntu
<hatop> yeah anything melting is bad
<Dwade09> how do i mess with the settings for the bar on the left side of this picture? http://imagebin.org/199152
<OerHeks> he didn't say it melted, ..if...
<hatop> dwade09: you don't really
<FuZi0N> whats the best remote desktop/vnc server to use in ubuntu?
<urfr332g0> fizyplankton, there is a ##hardware channel they might be of some help in this.
<hatop> he said fell(melted)
<hatop> so I'm assuming it means it melted apart and then fell down
<hatop> either way sounds like the drive connectors are bad and causing the issue and yes ##hardware would probably be more helpful
<tenX> happyface: qry
<Dwade09> hatop:  not one way at all?
<fizyplankton> hatop: OerHeks the drive seems to be fine. the meltdown occured several months ago. my airconditioner broke, and my room is the hottest room in the house, and it was in the middle of the summer (i live in georgia. HOT). just that much was enough to melt it off. i still have the carnage on my desk. oddly enough, even 59 millioin errors wont cause the report to say an error, yet my other disk has 2 bad sectors and it return
<Dwade09> hatop:  i like the bar but i want it on the bottom and a bit smaller.
<hatop> dwade09: not that I know of really in 11.10. the new alpha stuff yes
<hatop> fizyplankton: man, I'm in North Alabama and I've never actually seen the inside of a case hit the melting point of plastic
<fizyplankton> hatop: if i really wanted too, i could send you a picture of the oval SATA connector
<hatop> oh its fine, i'm just amazed is all
<cfhowlett> fizyplankton   ah don't be greedy.  Paste it so we can ALL see...
<hatop> I'd still replace the drive or go buy a dead one and transfer the board up
<fizyplankton> hatop: all i use it for is as an archives drive, for huge files / backups / isos and other such things. my main drive is fine (except for the 2 bad sectors)
<hatop> ah
<K`zan> Hi folks, I'm trying to turn off mousekeys and I had tried a number of google found solutions, none of which work, help appreciated!
<hatop> You could replace some of the connectors pretty cheaply with a dead drive
<researcher123> how do I kow how much RAM my PC has? what command line or system program to use?
<K`zan> I found two places where it exists and disabled both but it is still there and still active :-(.\
<bazhang> fizyplankton, ##hardware please
<Wabs> Researcher123, top works for showing memory
<urfr332g0> researcher123, free in the teminal will tell you
<ex0> vmstat also is goo
<fizyplankton> hatop: i replaced the sata cable 6 months ago. im just wondering why i have millions of errors. a part of me thinks that when it melted off, it could have shorted out its statistics. for instance, it says its powered up time is 3 yrs. thats not impossible, as it is a relatively old drive, but i wouldnt be surprised if thats inaccurate
<researcher123> my system which was once very fast suddenly became slow. What can be done NOW?
<bazhang> fizyplankton, lets take this to the appropriate channel
<OerHeks> fizyplankton, maybe your motherboard is damaged too.
<hatop> Its more likely that its shorting out on the board
<boyhimas> Hi. I got ubuntu 9.10 here. Do I get all the features of oneric (except the unity interface) if I just run automatic update?
<hatop> and thats causing a ton of read/write errors
<Wabs> Researcher123, use terminal and run top to see whats killing your processor
<OerHeks> boyhimas, you need a lot of updates, i guess you better reinstall a fresh 11.10. ,much faster.
<ex0> researcher123, use the command:  ps -aux       to see whats going on also
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | boyhimas
<ubottu> boyhimas: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<researcher123> Wabs: gvfsd-trash is using highest  memory.What an I do now?
<ex0> do you have an ipod or iphone plugged in?
<fizyplankton> bazhang: were almost done. hatop my other 2 drives arent reporting that level of data. the hdd end melted off, not the mb end. also, the way i had them arranged in the case before, this drive was the most likely to overheat, but that was the only possible config. now, i bought a bracket to mount it in a cd slot for better air flow across all 3 drives.
<boyhimas> Oerheks, I was thinking of that but I'm not a big fan of Unity. Are there other options?
<cfhowlett> boyhimas   lubuntu xubuntu kubuntu
<bazhang> fizyplankton, PM or ##hardware. this is not the channel for it
<researcher123> when I ran Top command in terminal I found one application using lot of memory.How do I stop that application?
<ex0> researcher123, gvfsd is usually signs of ipod or iphone
<K`zan> Anyone know how to get rid of mousekeys?  Turning it off in the control panel and commenting it out in the two places I have found it (/usr/share/X11/xkb/... ...) has not worked.
<hatop> fizyplankton: yeah, thats what I figured. hence why i'm betting its the melted interface.
<cfhowlett> researcher123   kill -9 processnumber
<Wabs> kill
<ex0> researcher123, kill -9 (pid)
<researcher123> ok.done.Thanks
<ex0> np
<Jordan_U> researcher123: cfhowlett: ex0: Only use "kill -9 pid" if "kill pid" fails to kill the process.
<boyhimas> thanks guys!
<cfhowlett> jordan_ ok.  will see the man page...
<Esquire>  
<OerHeks> K`zan, check keyboard settings, to disable mouse-emulation numpad
<newhoa> boyhimas, Just from personal experience...  a lot of the time upgrades (especially that far between releases) don't always go so well, and at the least could give you a lot of problems with config files. I always like to do fresh installs over upgrades because for me it's much safer, more reliable, and like OerHeks said, much faster.
<goathouse774> I'm trying to burn the xubuntu image to a dual layer dvd and it asks me if I want to split it equally over multiple layers.  Should I say yes?
<cfhowlett> boyhimas   you might also consider skipping the 6 month update cycle and just boot LTS versions.
<newhoa> Oops, my screen froze, so I was answering something pretty late!
<boyhimas> newhoa, thanks man!
<urfr332g0> goathouse774, you down load the cd or dvd, check the size.
<goathouse774> It's small enough to fit on cd
<goathouse774> Is there a dvd version?
<newhoa> boyhimas, No problem! Have you tried Gnome-Shell yet? I'm not caring for Unity much myself, but I think gnome-shell is a bit better.
<urfr332g0> goathouse774, I would keep it on one side if it was me burn as an image.
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   the dvd version contains ALL language support plus some other stuff
<goathouse774> I don't need that
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   exactly...
<goathouse774> I have the image and my cd drive burned out so I'm trying to burn to what I have...  A dual layer dvd.
<boyhimas> cfhowlett, i'm not sure but is 10.10 the latest LTS release?
<cfhowlett> boyhimas   10.04 is the latest.  12.04 is the next
<urfr332g0> goathouse774, dvd=  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<boyhimas> newhoa, yeah I've tried gnome shell in fedora 15. Didn't like it very much
<goathouse774> That looks like ubuntu.  I'm working with xubuntu.
<boyhimas> cfhowlett, maybe I'll just wait for 12.04
<cfhowlett> fyi: 10.04 SHOULD directly update to 12.04 ...
<shellcode28> when i try to add resolution it gives me a error
<goathouse774> Specifically, the message is: "this image (when split in two) has an L0 (1st layer) that is smaller than the media specified 'read compatibility LBA'.
<shellcode28> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<goathouse774> "do you want to split it equally over multiple layers anyway?"
<goathouse774> Yes, no, or cancel?
<jiero> hi, where I can find if a package is supported ?
<Mike9863> 'm currently using an emerald theme and I installed AMD proprietary graphics drivers. Now when I hover over window buttons (minimize, maximize, and close) they don't highlight. This is a problem because with my theme the buttons do not show unless I over over them. Is this a cause of the new drivers, and if so is there any way to fix this?
<Jordan_U> Mike9863: Unfortunately emerald hasn't been maintained or supported by anyone for years.
<newhoa> boyhimas, if you don't like Xubuntu or Lubuntu, you could try Linux Mint 12. As part of the default install, it includes MATE desktop, just a fork of Gnome 2. So it may be the best of both worlds... updated distro based on Ubuntu, but "classic" Gnome 2 style desktop.
<Jordan_U> jiero: If it's in main, it's supported by canonical and the community. If it's in universe then it's only supported by the community.
<jiero> Jordan_U: how do I know it is main or universe...
<jiero> Jordan_U: I want to report bug of gnumeric
<OerHeks> !info gnumeric
<ubottu> gnumeric (source: gnumeric): spreadsheet application for GNOME - main program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.17-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 2436 kB, installed size 7444 kB
<Jordan_U> jiero: apt-cache show packagename
<Jordan_U> !bug | jiero
<ubottu> jiero: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<K`zan> OerHeks: Did that and disabled it in /usr/share/X11/xkb/ ... in the two places I found it and it is *still& there, been working on this for two days now...
<jiero> ty
<newhoa> Artwork question - If I'm playing with a theme using the Unico engine, but with a few tweak could just use the Adwaita engine... are there any advantages to using one over the other? Speed, future support, etc?
<newhoa> Gtk3 theme that is
<Thurin1> How does Gnome 3 run on older video cards like (the famous) Nvidia FX5200
<Thurin1> ?
<cfhowlett> Thurin1   new cards are better
<Thurin1> cfhowlett: Indeed, but has anyone experienced it with an older card?
<Thurin1> I'm thinking if it's worth the download time to my other machine.
<Jordan_U> jiero: You're welcome.
<Thurin1> In Arch, it comes to a screeching halt... Gnome 3 that is. I don't know if it's the card, or the Arch version of the package.
<_Brun0_> How do I configure the terminal line format? I mean my terminal shows username@hostname:~$.. id like to shorten it.
<cfhowlett> _Brun0_   see http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<dr_willis> _Brun0_:  see bash prompt howto
<_Brun0_> cfhowlett, dr_willis ty both of u
<newhoa> Thurin1, for a bit I was using a Geforce 7200, and if I remember it was running okay. I'm using the 8400GS now which is itself fairly old, and Gnome3 runs great.
<slicer77> hi all....question...has anybody used netextender in 11.10?
<dr_willis> export PS1="-->"
<dr_willis> :)
<camilo> :)
<Thurin1> Ok, well I'm going to give a try. See what happens, might as well I have nothing better to do right now. See-ya, thanks,.
<goathouse774> Can anyone give me a firm answer on burning over multiple layers on a dual dvd?  (xubuntu)
<newhoa> Does anyone here use the Victory Gtk theme, and/or would anyone here want to try a Gtk3 version out to see if it works?
<goathouse774> I know it's sort of off topic, but only have a scarce few dvds so I don't want to make a coaster right now
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   your question isn't OT
<slicer77> well...ok...when I try to install netextender, i get missing libssl.so.6....anybody have that problem?
<Wabs> I have a disco wind chime of my old distro disc from over the years goathouse774
<absolutionx> Just curious but are there any US based ubuntu stores that sell merch? I'd rather not pay $40 for a t-shirt and lanyard
<goathouse774> Haha
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   dual or multi layer dvd - as I understand it the primary difference is image longevity.  Not sure it matters overly much for a bootable image...
<ndkelly> Hello
<cfhowlett> ndkelly   greetings
<SimonTam> I have a problem
<cfhowlett> !ask|simontam
<ubottu> simontam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> SimonTam   ask away
<SimonTam> Everyone I log in, it takes me back to the login screen
<cfhowlett> SimonTam   so you can't actually login?  what version of ubuntu and what kind of installation, i.e. dual boot, wubi or what?
<SimonTam> This has happened with lxdm, gdm, lightdm and kdm
<SimonTam> Just ubuntu
<goathouse774> Image longevity?  So either yes or no will result in a bootable disc?
<SimonTam> 11.10
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   as I understand it...
<cfhowlett> SimonTam   you should be able to boot into recovery mode...
<goathouse774> Thanks
<sx_usr__> anyone here using HP EliteBook 8540w notebook running Ubuntu 11.10 kernel 3.2.6?
<SimonTam> Same results. It loads the desktop, and then the smallest mouse movement kicks me back to login
<cfhowlett> SimonTam   by chance did you install a clean version of ubuntu 11.10 or did you upgrade from previous version?
<SimonTam> Upgrade. I've been going since 10.04
<goathouse774> Why are the instructions for checking the boot disc so complex?  If I simply opt to run the check upon restart will it be automated?
<SimonTam> This has only just come up tonight though, and it's been months since upgrading
<ndkelly> Does anybody have a Two Finger Scroll fix for Synaptics Trackpads for 10.04 per chance?
<cfhowlett> SimonTam   I've seen more than one post that upgrading to 11.10 causes more problems than a clean install - which is usually the case.  No obvious solution other than re-install.  IMHO, you're better served staying with LTS, but that's must me...
<mattalexx> What is the purpose of the group "users"?
<rabbi1> My gnome (11.04) panel always has a problem, on every restart it deletes one or the other applet, will reconfiguring gnome will solve this problem ?
<cfhowlett> mattalexx   on your buntu? User's have lower lever powers than administrators.
<SimonTam> Is there a way to reinstall from command line?
<mattalexx> I see
<Kismac> group users you can define different levels of access….
<cfhowlett> SimonTam   boot ubuntu at and choose the text installer.
<cfhowlett> SimonTam   boot ubuntu CDROM at and choose the text installer.
<SimonTam> I have no cdrom
<StepNjump> You want to go back to a previous version SimonTam?
<StepNjump> oh ok sorry. nevermind SimonTam
<cfhowlett> SimonTam   download iso, burn or cdrom or create a USB startup stick
<linocisco> hi all, is there anybody who is using ICT stock inventory or asset management like camera, toners, DVD, mobile phones ? what software to use??
<cfhowlett> SimonTam   although since it just came up....
<SimonTam> That's simple with brasero.... But no gui
<cfhowlett> SimonTam   hold.  for some reason your responses are being delayed.
<linocisco> I dont want to record software installed, serial no. of network cards or something like that
<cfhowlett> SimonTam   wait one...
<SimonTam> Ah
<cfhowlett> SimonTam   see this  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I've installed xmonad. When I choose it from the GDM menu, it just shows the GDM background and does nothing. What can I check? Has anyone else got this to work? Ubuntu 10.04 64bit.
<fabianvampiro> hi
<fabianvampiro> Which Open Office  is very similar to MS 2700?
<somsip> agentgasmask: do you know how to do anything with xmonad? I use a tiling WM and that's what they look like until you open a window - just a background. Try ALT-Enter
<linocisco> hi
<Kismac> :)
<Kismac> who is real in here and not a bot lol
<ohdae> <--bot
<ohdae> ;-)
<Kismac> :P
<SimonTam> That's just a guide to bash commands
<Kismac> Simontam what where you trying to do?
<fabianvampiro> anyone knows, Which Open Office  is very similar to Microsof office 2007 ?
<nathan28> fabianvampiro: ?
<nathan28> fabianvampiro: you probably want libreoffice
<ndkelly> Open office works
<Kismac> ^^
<ndkelly> Although i've heard libreoffice is superior.
<fabianvampiro> I have problems with margins
<SimonTam> I'm hoping to clean install ubuntu from shell, because my gui is snafu
<ndkelly> No first hand experience with it as of yet. Fairly new to Linux myself.
<ponrajuganesh> hi Greetins!!!
<Kismac> redo the gui
<ponrajuganesh> where to find the bash rc file? where will it be located
<agentgasmask> somsip: Oh, I'll try it again. But I think it is the GDM background. I'll check.
<nathan28> fabianvampiro: margins in libreoffice are done as a 'page' setting, per page
<agentgasmask> ponrajuganesh: /home/USER/.bashrc
<capcook> i think open office is far better than libre office
<agentgasmask> ponrajuganesh: do ls -a .bashrc to see it.
<capcook> they arent the same thing
<SimonTam> Um... How?
<ponrajuganesh> thanks agentgasmask :)
<capcook> i think that libre office is unusable at all
<johnson17> Hi everyone, I'm on 11.10, installed only a few packages for web dev (lamp-server, etc.). Problem is that recently, nautilus can't browse network or trash anymore. I've googled and found this bug has been reported, but can't find any clear resolution steps. Any clues as to what I should do?
<somsip> agentgasmask: not sure about xmonad, but check to see what the 'open terminal'  keystroke is and try that. It's WIN-enter in my case, not ALT-enter
<ndkelly> johnson17 I'd say if you're using it for a server, to choose a stable, certified release.
<tenX> capcook: unusable?
<fabianvampiro> I use open office but when I print to a cybercafe margins move
<capcook> yes in my ubuntu 11.10 freeze many times
<goathouse774> Well, I booted from the disc into xubuntu and it works.  I touch sluggish, but not bad.  Internet works and basic functions.  What should I do now?
<cfhowlett> SimonTam   did you get straightened out?
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   install!
<Kismac> johnson17: we use natty on some 123 servers….
<Kismac> tho we run nginx on them only :)
<chipmonk> how do i add a second harddrive to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> fabianvampiro   personally I'd go with the Libre Office packages.  transfer between MS office is still not exact, but you save/export in office formats.  All else fails, export as PDF to lock in your formatting.
<johnson17> ndkelly: this is just a dev machine, so there isn't anything critical if it all melts down - I'm just surprised that nautilus suddenly stopped working
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   have you installed xubuntu or did you live boot?
<agentgasmask> somsip: Hmm... no joy. No problem though, I'm messing with wmii now... :)
<goathouse774> Live boot
<chipmonk> it is mounted but programs willnot use it for data storage says won't write
<somsip> agentgasmask: ok - give AwesomeWM a go if you feel like trying another :)
<fabianvampiro> thx all people je je
<ndkelly> johnson17 ah, well did you run sudo apt-get update after installation?
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   live boot is always slower - everything you see is loaded in ram
<goathouse774> Will installing wipe the computer?
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   yes but...
<tenX> goathouse774: not really
<ndkelly> goathouse774 no, you can choose which partitions you want to format or install to.
<tenX> goathouse774: toe make sure you should "null" the device
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   depends how you set it up.  For instance if you have a separate /home you can choose to skip formatting that partition.
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   is this a dual boot machine or buntu only?
<goathouse774> "null"?  /home?
<johnson17> ndkelly : yep, today I got a couple of other updates showing up though - I'm updating right now, since they look like they're major.
<goathouse774> I don't know, it has windows on it currently.
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   and I imagine you plan to keep windows?
<goathouse774> Should I?  Would it impede anything on the linux side?
<ndkelly> johnson17 let us know how that goes and i'll offer what advice i can
<ndkelly> Does anybody have a Two Finger Scroll fix for Synaptics Trackpads for 10.04 per chance?
<snowrichard> i got a kernel update today
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   it wouldn't hurt your buntu.  Perhaps you may have a need for windows though - it's actually not that hard to "dual-boot" both.
<tenX> goathouse774: whatever you put on it it depends on your intention, how efficiently you like to erase
<johnson17> ndkelly: Thanks, I'll take another look at launchpad to see the bug reports.
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   please see this before your do anything https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Sebastien> welcome back bot.
<cfhowlett> status
<cfhowlett> !status
<goathouse774> If the buntu stuff is siloed then why wouldn't I keep windows around?  Is dual booting for quickly switching back and forth?
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   dual booting means completely rebooting - not hot/fast switching.  Why keep windows?  Up to you.
<goathouse774> When booted to buntu windows has no effect right?
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   nor vice versa
<Toph2> I'm running ubuntu 11.10 and my computer often slows to a crawl, especially when I have chrome and Thunderbird running. Htop indicates that Compiz is using almost 20% of my CPU capacity. Is this normal?
<goathouse774> As I see it, the only thing you lose by keeping windows is hard drive space.
<goathouse774> On a basic level, is that so?
<nathan28> goathouse774: when you keep windows you can't control the partitioning scheme on the disk as well
<nathan28> it makes it harder to keep something like /home intact if you reinstall
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   that's one arguement.  I do buntu 90% of the time 9% windows and 1% OSX.
<nathan28> likewise you have to deal w/ bootloader issues
<nathan28> which are easy enough but still another consideration
<goathouse774> Bootloader issues?
<nathan28> making sure GRUB and windows play nice
<goathouse774> I thought they are siloed
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   no bootloader issues if you install virtualbox into windows and then install buntu into that.
<ndkelly> I've kept GRUB on sda3 (my ubuntu partition)
<ndkelly> As i have to boot through Chameleon first, then GRUB
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   when running they are siloed.  On boot, the machine resources POST and the like...
<nathan28> ndkelly: that's what i mean
<cfhowlett> ndkelly   but you're multi-booting as well
<goathouse774> Post?
<nathan28> goathouse774: the reason to keep windows is 1. to play games 2. you need a windows-only app for work/school
<goathouse774> But they mess with each other on boot?
<ndkelly> nathan28 i assume you mean for document formats? Or is the method of your work also dependant on Windows software
<nathan28> goathouse774: not likley to
<nathan28> ndkelly: yes for document formats
<nathan28> most of the world can't get off the MS office
<goathouse774> But they...  dictate partitioning rules?
<cfhowlett> goathouse774  the most recently installed OS writes the MasterBootRecord.  Scrambled MBR = No boot.
<nathan28> goathouse774: no
<ndkelly> You can always cross format. Most open source office programs allow you to save a file so it can be opened universally
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   YOU set the partitions
<nathan28> goathouse774: windows can't read ext partitions
<goathouse774> How would the mbr get scrambled?
<ndkelly> Windows is stubborn and only likes NTFS. Or FAT32 depending on which release you're running.
<nathan28> goathouse774: the last OS installed is going to want to overwrite the MBR
<nathan28> IIRC in ubuntu you have to disable the overwrite from the installer
<ndkelly> There's a fairly decent guide that allows you to get Windows and GRUB to play nice
<goathouse774> So you can't switch back and forth?
<nathan28> ndkelly: true
<nathan28> goathouse774: yes
<nathan28> you reboot
<cfhowlett> goathouse774   gotta go quite soon but my suggestion to you is this: install virtual box on windows, install xubuntu into virtualbox.  Learn more.  THEN install a dual boot when you've a better idea of what you're doing.  *Dear Old Dad: "It's free advice son, and worth every penny!"
<nathan28> you just need to configure your bootloader (GRUB) right
<ndkelly> Or, might i suggest looking into Virtual Machines?
<ndkelly> cfhowlett beat me to it.
<nathan28> goathouse774: the best way to learn is to do it
<nathan28> goathouse774: use clonezilla to create a backup of your disk
<nathan28> then find a guide to dual-booting
<nathan28> then install whatver linux distro you want
<nathan28> you will understand more
<nathan28> or
<nathan28> just put it in a VM w/ virtual box
<ndkelly> I've started with Ubuntu, and already learned quite a few things in the past 2 days.
<nathan28> goathouse774: if you use a VM you may have to turn on virtualization support in your BIOS
<goathouse774> Is it slower in a virtual box?
<nathan28> goathouse774: probably but on a modern system it's much better than it used to be
<ndkelly> One of which being, I can EITHER have a slow-ish release and a perfect trackpad. Or a less than satisfactory trackpad and a solid release for my netbook.
<nathan28> goathouse774: how much RAM do you have?
<goathouse774> 513
<goathouse774> 512
<nathan28> MB?
<nathan28> and you run windows?
<nathan28> are you sure?
<goathouse774> Yeah
<goathouse774> Yeah, easily
<nathan28> on 512 MB of ram?
<memyself> in windows we can search *.exe but in ubuntu how to do what ?
<memyself> that
<johnson17> goathouse774: which version of windows?
<goathouse774> Xp
<nathan28> memyself: find /whatever_directory -iname whatever_your_looking_for
<nathan28> memyself: or if you have m/slocate, just "locate foo"
<goathouse774> 512 was a lot of ram not too long ago
<ndkelly> I guess you're running XP
<ndkelly> ?
<goathouse774> Xp
<memyself> nathan i want to find file extension
<nathan28> memyself: linux doesn't do extensions
<ndkelly> Nothing wrong with that. It's a solid release. Anyway, XP of all things should play nicely with Ubuntu, as it's one of the oldest Dual Boot OS's out there
<nathan28> memyself: are you looking for executables?
<nathan28> memyself: or are you looking for files that end in 'foo'
<goathouse774> Would it be that dangerous for me to go ahead and install without researching dual boot?
<Zillow> I don't like the new UI
<nathan28> goathouse774: he who doesn't read the manual now reads it later, with great sadness
<ndkelly> goathouse774 yes
<nathan28> if you have nothing 'mission critical' on the box
<nathan28> by all means, do as you will
<memyself> no i'm lookin for a specific file that i can only remember its extension
<ndkelly> Measure twice, cut once. as my dad says.
<goathouse774> Haha
<nathan28> memyself: in ubuntu?
<nathan28> "locate *foo_extension"
<nathan28> otherwise, fine / -iname *exension  or more likely find /home/user -iname *extension
<h00k> !dualboot | goathouse774 it's not too bad, just make sure you have backups just in case
<ubottu> goathouse774 it's not too bad, just make sure you have backups just in case: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<magn3ts> How do I fix my gnome-terminal tab titles?
<nathan28> s/fine/find
<magn3ts> they're always blank no matter what I do.
<ndkelly> goathouse774 before i dual booted my netbook i did extensive research in forums and on peoples blogs to ensure i didnt screw up my machine
<ndkelly> And it paid off.
<nathan28> ndkelly: it's not that dangerous
<ndkelly> Not only will you get it working, but you'll have the knowledge of how to fix it
<nathan28> you just should maybe read one guide once or twice
<ndkelly> nathan28 It is if you're missing key install media like i am.
<nathan28> ndkelly: you have linux install media
<ndkelly> nathan28 I dual boot with OS X on my netbook.
<victicom> :-/
<ndkelly> Which is a pain for me to acquire another bootable USB as i don't own a mac.
<lolcat^> ndkelly: LOL
<memyself> hooooooooooo hoooooooooo i can't find the file i'm lookin for
<nathan28> ndkelly: oh
<rabbi1> My gnome (11.04) panel always has a problem, on every restart it deletes one or the other applet, will reconfiguring gnome will solve this problem ?
<lolcat^> What does bootable USB got to do with MACs?
<memyself> brb
<lolcat^> Every OS can make them
<nathan28> well OSX disks are only $30
<ndkelly> Not for this netbook.
<ndkelly> netbooks dont have optical drives either.
<nathan28> hackintosh?
<ndkelly> yes
<damo22> ndkelly, buy the retail osx disk and roll your own install usb
<Zillow> hackintosh through vbox is nice
<ndkelly> oops.
<ndkelly> I intend to. But i need access to a genuine mac before i can make it. It never worked before in Linux or Windows.
<damo22> ndkelly, i rolled one from linux
<nathan28> ndkelly: if you have an OSX iso you're most of the way there already
<ndkelly> really? I couldnt get mine to work.
<Zillow> why not just run OS X in vbox and do it from there?
<damo22> ndkelly, google nawcom
<nathan28> the ISO? yeah i'm not sure how apple feels about letting users checkum it
<ndkelly> It just seems to work better from a genuine mac. It's not impossible for me to get access to one, just selective.
<victicom> what's cookin'?
<ndkelly> damo22 have done. shall look into it, thanks
<whumphrey> Can someone help me with a USB wireless adapter encryption issue?
<ndkelly> Anyway, my netbook works for the minute so all good on that front. Minus the mouse but im still working on finding a fix.
<syddraf> I have configured two of my 1TB drives in a RAID 1 setup. I've checked the configuration in the controller several times, and it appears to be correct, but Ubuntu is still recognizing the two drives as separate entities. Do I need to do something in Ubuntu to set this up properly?
<nathan28> no mouse? i thought it worked better than a real mac?
<nathan28> in *nix or in OSX?
<ndkelly> Im talking about my Linux install.
<nathan28> do you have the synaptics and mouse drivers installed?
<ndkelly> the trackpad does work, but i cant get two finger scrolling to work
<nathan28> that's X
<ndkelly> Im not sure on this install, i've reinstalled 2/3 times today
<nathan28> no
<nathan28> easy fix
<nathan28> unless your install disk is corrupted no need to reinstall
<ndkelly> I moved from 11.10 to 10.04
<whumphrey> Can someone help me with a USB wireless adapter encryption issue? Pretty please
<ndkelly> nathan28 which package in Synaptic should i be looking at?
<johnson17> ndkelly: Only bug report for my issue seems to be for the 11.10 amd64 beta: http://tinyurl.com/6m4lbyr. I don't think this is a serious issue. Probably an update that fixes it.
<ndkelly> The xserver-xorg one?
<ndkelly> johnson17 try moving back a step away from the beta?
<Guest85217> :o
<tammi> Hello room
<h00k> johnson17: 11.10 isn't in beta
<h00k> johnson17: are you talking about 12.04 alpha?
<whumphrey> Hello
<nathan28> ndkelly: see https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics for two-finger config
<whumphrey> I really could use some help
<nathan28> also there are probably like ten front-ends that will turn it on for you automagically
<johnson17> h00k: Check the link. It's an old bug report.
<nathan28> whumphrey: what's the issue?
<johnson17> ndkelly: Ok updates done - let me reboot and recheck. Be back in a few.
<ndkelly> nathan28 even though this is on Archwiki, will the fix apply to Ubuntu 10.04?
<whumphrey> nathan28, I have a usb wireless adapter. I have it working via ndiswrapper meaning it sees the network but I can only connect to it if I disable encryption
<nathan28> ndkelly: it should
<nathan28> you are still using X for your GUI
<nathan28> whumphrey: i'm not familair w/ usb wireless
<ndkelly> Define X?
<nathan28> whumphrey: what encryption, and is your network SSID not boradcasting
<nathan28> ndkelly: X11, the window server
<nathan28> whatver GNOME/KDE/unity/openbox run on top of
<ndkelly> Right. Thanks.
<ndkelly> I'll give this a shot.
<ndkelly> I tried a previous 'fix' to run a startup script, but for some reason the script i created wouldn't show up in nautilus
<whumphrey> nathan28, It's broadcasting and I can see it but when prompted for the password, it won't connect. If I log into the router and disable encryption I can connect
<nathan28> whumphrey: what are you using to connect?
<whumphrey> I'm using a netgear wna3100 wireless usb network adapter
<whumphrey> nathan28, I'm using a netgear wna3100 wireless usb network adapter
<chipmonk> would not moun
<chipmonk> t
<johnson17> ndkelly: Problem solved. :)
<magn3ts> Can anyone help me get my gnome-terminal title and tab title to be... not blank?
<magn3ts> Please :)
<syddraf> I have configured two of my 1TB drives in a RAID 1 setup. I've checked the configuration in the controller several times, and it appears to be correct, but Ubuntu is still recognizing the two drives as separate entities. Do I need to do something in Ubuntu to set this up properly?
<ndkelly> johnson17 simply through updating?
<ndkelly> nathan28 I appear to not have this file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf
<damo22> syddraf, how do you know ubuntu is treating them separately
<johnson17> ndkelly: Yep.
<ndkelly> johnson17 good stuff. glad it's sorted
<nathan28> ndkelly: probably not, /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ is for 'quirks'
<SimonTam> Lxdm main process terminated with status 1
<chipmonk> i may have rushed the setup and not let it finish basic format that could account for lost and found directory that was unreadable
<nathan28> ndkelly: try to find a synaptics touchpad app
<whumphrey> nathan28, thanks by the way for trying to help me out
<johnson17> ndkelly: Me too. Now that this minor annoyance is fixed, I can get back to coding.
<nathan28> whumphrey: sorry, jsut got back here
<syddraf> damo22: when I run fdisk -l, they show as different devices. Gparted manipulates them individually. However "dmsetup ls" shows a device as existing.
<whumphrey> nathan28, no worries man
<nathan28> whumphrey: netgear's support on ndiswrapper sucks
<whumphrey> nathan28, lmao
<ndkelly> nathan28 gys
<syddraf> damo22: a raid device as existing*
<sun_devil> Iam trying to use the mv command to move a file and not sure if Iam creating the correct path
<nathan28> netgear doesn't even support windows 64-bit on a lot of cards
<damo22> syddraf, fdisk -l WILL treat them separately
<ndkelly> gsynaptics* for example? **
<nathan28> ndkelly: probably
<whumphrey> nathan28, sheesh
<damo22> syddraf, you shouldnt use fdisk on the actual low level device
<nathan28> whumphrey: not "a lot" but enough
<syddraf> damo22: Wasn't aware of that, thank you. But how can I go about formatting the array so that I can mount it?
<damo22> syddraf, what is the name of the array /dev/md0?
<whumphrey> nathan28, enough?
<nathan28> iirc buffalo wireless is among the more reliable
<nathan28> but what's the card?
<whumphrey> nathan28, You think we can get it working you mean?
<syddraf> damo22: It was /dev/dm-0. I just figured it out and used mkfs.ext4 on it. Thank you for your help.
<whumphrey> nathan28, mine?
<nathan28> yes
<whumphrey> nathan28, wna3100
<damo22> syddraf, ok
<whumphrey> nathan28, n300
<ndkelly> nathan28 gsynaptics allowed more sensitivity, which is a partial fix. Still no two finger scrolling though.
<nathan28> whumphrey: you're in ubuntu, right? when you plug the card, do you get a 'proprietary drivers' thing showing up?
<sun_devil> I did a find /www to find the www directory, tells me /www/bofh.html.  How do you move that dir into the /etc
<whumphrey> nathan28, yes ubuntu 11.10, no proprietary pop up
<diuneigh> Can someone please help me setup my swap partition?  The installer did not do it correctly and GParted will not recognize the /dev/sdb5 partition.  I don't think this is a hard problem.  I would like someone to help walk me through it.
<cfhowlett> diuneigh   paste a picture of your disk utility shot
<chipmonk> can someone tell me what this means
<chipmonk> cindy@cindy-EK470AV-ABA-SR1730Z-NA620:/media/Brett$ fdisk -l /media/Brett
<chipmonk> last_lba(): I don't know how to handle files with mode 40700
<chipmonk> cindy@cindy-EK470AV-ABA-SR1730Z-NA620:/media/Brett$
<diuneigh> cfhowlett: hold on..
<sun_devil> mv /www/bofh.html /etc   ??
<cfhowlett> !paste|chipmonk
<ubottu> chipmonk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> sun_devil, where did you find it? use that path
<OerHeks> sun_devil, i guess it is in /var/www/ ?
<sun_devil> I did a find and it just says /www/bofh.html
<diuneigh> cfhowlett:  http://pastebin.com/2x7KJW7d
<chipmonk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/843995/
<nathan28> whumphrey: were you able to get the card up w/out ndiswrapper?
<whumphrey> nathan28, negative
<cfhowlett> diuneigh   what size did you input
<ndkelly> Ok, finally found an option to two finger scroll. however it hasn't worked so im going to try rebooting.
<whumphrey> nathan28, If you wanna try I would be willing to though
<whumphrey> nathan28, Everything I read told me that I had to install windows drivers via ndiswrapper
<diuneigh> cfhowlett:  when I installed ubuntu I put 4096.  gparted reads it as 3.81 though.
<cfhowlett> diuneigh   normal...
<overclucker> sun_devil: why are you trying to move it to /etc ?
<cfhowlett> diuneigh   this is a raid setup??
<diuneigh> cfhowlett:  how can I check that?
<diuneigh> cfhowlett:  probably not.. just a laptop.
<diuneigh> cfhowlett: from what I have learned I need to unmount the swap file and start over.. but I don't know how to do that.
<whumphrey> comcast blows
<cfhowlett> diuneigh   immediately leap to mind is that you seem to have more than 4 primary partitions - which usually causes a choke on MBR
<sun_devil> I have a group with /etc and need /www/bofh.html in it
<cfhowlett> diuneigh   df -h the HDD
<cfhowlett> diuneigh   i.e. list
<sun_devil> I did a /etc and ls and did not see it in the dir
<diuneigh> cfhowlett: no.. only 3 (/, swap, and /home)
<cfhowlett> diuneigh   sdb"5"
<hemanth> is it possible to pass password in cli to vinagre?
<whumphrey> subliminal message >>>>>>>> comcast blows<<<<<<<<< subliminal message
<cfhowlett> whumphrey   stop pleas
<whumphrey> Geez, this is the no fun channel huh
<cfhowlett> diuneigh   also, dual boot/wubi/anthing like that
<cfhowlett> whumphrey   see #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<diuneigh> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/i39MXwSd   yea I noticed that too.. not sure why ubuntu jumped to sdb5
<overclucker> sun_devil: what does 'a group with /etc' mean?
<diuneigh> cfhowlett: nope just ubuntu 11.10 on my hdd
<endafy> I have an Nvidia GTX 550 and this is a new install of Ubuntu on a new machine which drivers do I use, Version Current or Version Current-updates?
<sun_devil> I have a group called adm with the directory /etc in it
<nathan28> whumphrey: your card may have native support, what does $lsusb say?
<ndkelly> Hm, the option is available and selected. But doesn't seem to work yet.
<whumphrey> nathan28, whumphrey@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ lsusb
<whumphrey> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<whumphrey> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<whumphrey> Bus 001 Device 016: ID 0846:9020 NetGear, Inc. WNA3100(v1) Wireless-N 300 [Broadcom BCM43231]
<whumphrey> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bda:0151 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Storage Device (Multicard Reader)
<whumphrey> Bus 001 Device 012: ID 0424:2512 Standard Microsystems Corp. USB 2.0 Hub
<FloodBot1> whumphrey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sun_devil> or a  directory called adm in /etc
<cfhowlett> diuneigh   encrypted yes?
<endafy> how the heck do I create a shortcut to an application on my desktop?
<endafy> I used to just click create launcher what happened
<diuneigh> cfhowlett: yes.. encrypted
<diuneigh> cfhowlett: I only encrypted my /home during the installation though.
<whumphrey> nathan28, http://paste.ubuntu.com/844001/
<cfhowlett> diuneigh   tell you right now, I've not yet dealt with encryption....
<hemanth> is it possible to pass password in cli to vinagre?
<diuneigh> cfhowlett: my swap partition should be encrypted though would it?
<overclucker> sun_devil: so . . .you have want to put an html file in /etc/adm ?
<whumphrey> nathan28, I just got flood botted or somethin, can you still see my messages?
<cfhowlett> diuneigh   IDK but I believe it might be...I seem to recall that encrypted swap is recommended
<diuneigh> cfhowlett: do you know how to umount it in terminal?  Gparted says that it doesn't like the high number sdb5 and prefers a 1-4.
<whumphrey> nathan28, http://paste.ubuntu.com/844001/
<overclucker> ignore the 'have' in my last sentence...
<cfhowlett> diuneigh   I'm going to stop here - don't wanna risk messing up your system due to my ignorance.  Please ask the channel again.  Sorry I couldn't provide actual help
<diuneigh> Can someone please help me setup my swap partition?  The installer did not do it correctly and GParted will not recognize the /dev/sdb5 partition.  I don't think this is a hard problem.  I would like someone to help walk me through it.
<diuneigh> cfhowlett: np thanks for trying.
<whumphrey> nathan28, you looking for the chipset? ID 0846:9020
<OerHeks> diuneigh, i thought swap is disabled for accounts with encrypted home, for security readons.
<OerHeks> or reasons
<diuneigh> OerHeks... I'm not sure... I was able to get it working once before by modifying the fstab.. I did that again this time but no luck.
<sun_devil> I did a find and it says /etc/bofh.html      I want to put bofh.html in the www directory.  I created a dir in /etc called /adm
<overclucker> diuneigh: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<sun_devil> Sounds confusing
<ChymistC1ris> is there free software for drawing inorganic molecules?
<overclucker> sun_devil: are you allowing http users access to /etc ?
<diuneigh> overclucker: http://pastebin.com/sSj34Jyc   ubuntu is on sdb
<whumphrey> nathan28, did i lose you
<sun_devil> I dont have any http users
<sun_devil> I have not gotten to permissions yet
<overclucker> sun_devil: seems rather risky to allow web users ANY access to /etc
<diuneigh> overclucker: any ideas?
<cfhowlett> ChymistC1ris   open your software center and search for "molecule" PLENTY of hits...
<sun_devil> I have not given permissions to anyone, its just directory
<nathan28_> whumphrey: have you seen http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Netgear_WNA3100
<nathan28_> under ubuntu ndiswrapper needs some add'l love for yr card
<overclucker> diuneigh: so, /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is on which partition?
<nathan28_> hold on, previous client was hiding
<diuneigh> overclucker: sdb5
<OerHeks> diuneigh, line 36 Disk /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 doesn't contain a valid partition table > what means you messed it up, i am not sure how to get it right, the wiki says something like 'sudo ecryptfs-setup-swap' in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<whumphrey> nathan28, Is there a particular part you're referring to
<ndkelly> Say i don't own a file located in usr/lib/ but needed to replace it with an edited version, how might i go about it?
<diuneigh> oerheks: reading it now.. thanks.
<almoxarife> ndkelly: say you ask the owner?
<ndkelly> I am the owner.
<nathan28> ndkelly: you don't own the file in /usr
<nathan28> root does
<nathan28> whumphrey: the part about the uninitialzied variables
<ndkelly> is there a way to acquire ownership?
<nathan28> ndkelly: from something in /usr
<nathan28> don't
<nathan28> cp it to your home dir
<almoxarife> ndkelly: nautilus is the easiest with the sudo extention
<whumphrey> nathan28, http://paste.ubuntu.com/844016/
<ndkelly> I've saved the version i need edited in /home
<ndkelly> It's the file i had to edit to apply the trackpad fix on Archwiki.
<diuneigh> overclucker: do you have any suggestions?
<whumphrey> nathan28, does that apply to me I believe im on 32 bit
<ndkelly> Only it was in usr not etc
<dRounse> whats the difference between mini itx and micri atx
<nathan28> whumphrey: you did the ndiswrapper -a part ?
<almoxarife> ndkelly: unless you want to get all terminal on it do this 'gksu nautilus' and use nautilus to copy/remove
<OerHeks> dRounse, some inches
<whumphrey> let me check
<Zillow> hey
<dRounse> OerHeks: oh ok thank you, i want to build am htpc and didnt want to mess it up by ordering the wrong motherboard
<Zillow> question: how do I override the system's perl and only use the perl in my home directory?
<neo_> hi
<cfhowlett> neo_   greetings
<whumphrey> nathan28, http://paste.ubuntu.com/844022/
<jswagner> anyone know a good GUI-based module player (like mikmod)?
<nathan28> whumphrey: sudo !!
<Rurd2di> hey guys i need help, my smbd server just starts then stops straight after
<Rurd2di> sudo start smbd
<habanero_> anyone notice that with the latest 11.10 update for flashplugin-installer, if using aptitude, it's trying to remove 75 other packages?
<Rurd2di> then servic stops again
<jswagner> I guess Rhythmbox works, I didn't even think to try it
<dRounse> im reading online at newegg and google that people are using raid configs for an htpc, is that even neccassary? i think a real htpc would use one hdd or ssd just for the os and have everything run off a server, am i wrong?
<ndkelly> almoxarife thank you, that allowed me to edit it. Plus i learned a new trick.
<cypher-neo> habanero_, Haven't noticed
<ndkelly> How might one restart X via terminal?
<cypher-neo> habanero_, Ironically, I am installing that update right now.
<habanero_> let me know how goes it
<nathan28> ndkelly: ctrl-alt-f1, $killall X
<almoxarife> ndkelly: no need to make it all complicated :) , gui is our friend
<nathan28> you may have ctrl-alt-backspace enabled
<cypher-neo> habanero_, No packages have been marked for deletion. All are installing.
<nathan28> almoxarife: gui's a fair-weather friend
<habanero_> cypher-neo_, apt-get or aptitude?
<Zillow> hey how can I use a version of perl in my working directory instead of the system version?
<cypher-neo> habanero_, Both
<nathan28> ndkelly: you're going to lose all your open windows though
<Zillow> er not working dir but home*
<overclucker> diuneigh: is there any mention of swap in /etc/crypttab ?
<habanero_> hmm.  crazy.  I've got 3 systems acting the same
<habanero_> thanks for the input!
<nathan28> habanero_: sounds like a reproduceable problem
<habanero_> word
<cypher-neo> habanero_, I have aptitude mainly for a shell script I wrote to scan for new packages.
<cypher-neo> habanero_, I use apt-get to install and remove them however.
<Zillow> join #debian
<habanero_> i'll try apt-get
<cypher-neo> habanero_, I don't like aptitude for installing because it does weird things like that on occasion.
<habanero_> i agree, so does aptitude full-upgrade=apt-get upgrade?
<Rurd2di> hmm smbd wont stay on
<cypher-neo> habanero_, I'm still installing. I'll tell you if anything else happens momentarily.
<Rurd2di> it just dies
<Rurd2di> as soon as it starts
<cypher-neo> habanero_, The two commands you'll need to learn on apt-get are "apt-get upgrade" and "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<habanero_> strange,  I'm running apt-get upgrade, and the result is "The following packages have been kept back" ... flash...
<cypher-neo> habanero_, I only use apt-get dist-upgrade if apt-get upgrade doesn't install all the upgrades.
<cypher-neo> habanero_, Packages will held back if the dependancies they require don't exist on the system. That's when you use dist-upgrade... to upgrade a package and it's local dependancies.
<Rurd2di> igonre my issue guys
<Rurd2di> i figured it out
<Rurd2di> i fucked samba conf
<Rurd2di> LOL
<Rurd2di> :D
<overclucker> diuneigh: is there any mention of swap in /etc/crypttab ?
<dRounse> http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=18324 does that look like a good htpc?
<whumphrey> nathan28, http://paste.ubuntu.com/844026/
<whumphrey> nathan28, same issue
<habanero_> ahh.  i've notices every now and again issues with updates like that.  maybe a dependency is borked or something similar.  maybe i'll wait until tomorrow and try again.  thanks for your help
<diuneigh> overclucker: I do not see that dir.
<diuneigh> overclucker: wait.. yes there is:  # <target name>	<source device>		<key file>	<options>
<diuneigh> cryptswap1 /dev/sdb5 /dev/urandom swap,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256
<dRounse> ! | ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<nathan28> whumphrey: looks like it installed tho
<whumphrey> nathan28, yea
<nathan28> can't connect to the WPA network tho?
<diuneigh> overclucker: brb need to reboot.
<whumphrey> nathan28, brb, let me try restarting, that's correct
<nathan28> whumphrey: post dmesg | grep ndiswrapper to yr pastebin
<dRounse> ! | grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ben64> dRounse: what are you doing
<dRounse> Ben64: what do you mean?
<nathan28> dRounse: thx
<Ben64> dRounse: the random triggers for ubottu
<dRounse> Ben64: ubottu is my friend
<nathan28> Ben64: it's a bot for a bot?
<nathan28> dRounse: are you human?
<Ben64> dRounse: take it to PM if you want to do that stuff
<dRounse> nathan28: yes im human
<nathan28> Ben64: no he was being helpful
<nathan28> on the grep
<dRounse> considering this chat room is gettin dull, im adding some spice
<Ben64> the room doesn't need spice
<seigor35> 6t5r4e3w2q1
<kroonrs> Why does an open instance of Libre-Office not show up as an option when I alt-tab? (Unity on 11.10)
<nathan28> seigor35: you might want to change that password now
<whumphrey> nathan28, paste.ubuntu.com/844031/
<ChipCherou> I keep running into problems with the lack og xorg.conf .  how do I tell ubuntu to run radeon instead of the lacking nvidia card?
<dRounse> people are quiting left and right the room def needs spice
<overclucker> the spice must flow
<overclucker> that's probably a split
<dRounse> ! | spice
<Ben64> dRounse: seriously, if you want to explore the bot's triggers, take it to PM
<dRounse> ubottu doesnt know what spice is... ahhhhh
<ubottu> dRounse: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shellcode84> i locked out i did something in xorg.conf
<shellcode84> im useing a different pc
<dRounse> is an atom good for an htpc?
<shellcode84> ubuntu does not reboot
<shellcode84> i have to stay stuck in alt alt f1
<overclucker> shellcode84: did you back up xorg.conf before making alterations?
<ChipCherou> My X is failing at loading the NVIDIA driver....which is obvious since I have an ATI video card.  How do I fix this since xorg has been made depreciated?
<shellcode84> yea i have a backup
<Ben64> ChipCherou: which nvidia driver is it attempting to load
<shellcode84> can i access it via ctrl-alt f1
<shellcode84> ?
<ChipCherou> Ben64: fglrx
<Ben64> shellcode84: yes, thats a full terminal you have access to there
<Ben64> ChipCherou: fglrx isn't nvidia
<overclucker> shellcode84: yup
<shellcode84> alright how can i  access it
<shellcode84> sudo /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<ChipCherou> Ben64: 2 lines down it says Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found).
<ChipCherou> Ben64: this aside, how do I tell it to use 'radeon'
<Ben64> ChipCherou: 2 lines of what? down from what?
<ChipCherou> Ben64: the startx output
<overclucker> shellcode84: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.confg /etc/X11/xorg.conf.broken
<Ben64> ChipCherou: did you have an nvidia card previously?
<shellcode84> alright
<shellcode84> imma try thatt
<ChipCherou> Ben64: yes
<overclucker> shellcode84: you should probably fix my typo though...
<whumphrey> nathan28, I'm back
<overclucker> shellcode84: that's to back up your broken xorg.conf
<Ben64> ChipCherou: then you need to remove the nvidia drivers via apt-get
<ChipCherou> Ben64: isn't there a way for me to force x to load radeon drivers instead (this linux jumps between ati and nvidia)
<whumphrey> nathan28, now the wireless networks don't appear
<Ben64> ChipCherou: you can create an xorg.conf
<ChipCherou> Ben64: in /etc/X11?
<Ben64> ChipCherou: yep.
<ChipCherou> Ben64: Thank you, I thought it wouldn't work cause its depreciated.  Ill give it a shot
<nathan28> whumphrey: your issue is w/ iw_set_auth and iw_set_freq... maybe hard-code it? it's past my bedtime so try to hit up google... good luck
<overclucker> shellcode84: then sudo cp /path/to/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf change the first part to the the actual location of your backup
<Ben64> ChipCherou: yeah, will still work, its just not needed anymore
<kroonrs> Why does an open instance of Libre-Office not show up as an option when I alt-tab? (Unity on 11.10)?
<whumphrey> thanks
<ChipCherou> Ben64: is there a way to have X automatically use the correct driver instead of hard coding it requiring me to have xorg.conf?
<cfhowlett> kroonrs  see http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/libreoffice-ship-global-menu-default-11-10/
<kroonrs> kroonrs: ok, looks like a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/886121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 842566 in bamf (Ubuntu Oneiric) "duplicate for #886121 Libreoffice and unity integration broken." [High,Fix released]
<Ben64> ChipCherou: it usually does, but if you have both drivers on i guess it can be confused
<kroonrs> cfhowlett: what is the impact of not having global menus?
<cfhowlett> kroonrs   I don't use 11.10 but as I understand it, you can't use the shortcut method you described as broken
<kroonrs> cfhowlett: well, that's pretty crappy :( just because of menu style, you can't access an application you've launched, and need to terminate it with a kill signal if you switch from it
<cfhowlett> kroonrs  hopefully a fix is forthcoming.
<kroonrs> cfhowlett: Fix released: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/842566
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 842566 in bamf (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Libreoffice and unity integration broken." [High,Fix released]
<shellcode84> overclucker:
<kroonrs> cfhowlett: so how do i know when a "fix released" will make it to my desktop?
<cfhowlett> kroonrs   gonna have to refer you to the bug report for that info.  Sorry.  I'm only  a user like you.
<endafy> vlc media player 2.0 plays bluray on Linux
<shellcode84> says cp not such stat ,'etc//x11/xorg,conf
<shellcode84> no such file or directory
<endafy> I cant believe it lol
<kroonrs> cfhowlett: heh, see there are 28 duplicates of the bug
<endafy> it actually works lol
<shellcode84> says cp not such stat ,'etc//x11/xorg,conf
<shellcode84> <shellcode84> no such file or directory
<overclucker> shellcode84: that's probably because you specified a relative path from somewhere other than '/'.
<shellcode84> i wrote how u wrote it
<kroonrs> shellcode84: you have // in your path
<overclucker> shellcode84: use an absolute path, meaning start the path from / ie: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kroonrs> shellcode84: and xorg,conf
<shellcode84> i know the x.config is on the file system
<overclucker> kroonrs: actually // shouldn't change the result, but the other typos should
<overclucker> kroonrs: ls ///////////etc////////
<shellcode84> i typed extacly sudo cp /etc/x11/xorg,conf
<shellcode84> saying missing destination file operand
<overclucker> shellcode84: its a capital X in X11
<shellcode84> o it is? lol
<shellcode84> haha
<overclucker> shellcode84: i suggest getting more familiar with the command line...
<shellcode84> yea
<shellcode84> command no found
<shellcode84> i type everthing u said even change the X
<overclucker> what command?
<overclucker> !bash | shellcode84
<ubottu> shellcode84: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<shellcode84> I type it like this
<swetha> Suggest me a software for php editing???
<snowrichard> swetha netbeans ide and eclipse both have php modules
<jswagner> swetha: sublime text 2
<shellcode84> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.broken
<goathouse774> my xubuntu install from a live dvd is taking forever at the end (about an inch left in the progress bar.)  Is this normal?
<jswagner> how long?
<Ben64> shellcode84: what does it say when you do "ls -lh /etc/X11/xorg.conf*"
<goathouse774> It's been stuck there for about 15 min.
<shellcode84> i havent tried that yet
<goathouse774> the ethernet port is flashing quite a bit
<snowrichard> is it downloading software at that point?
<goathouse774> it isn't saying it is anymore
<jswagner> goathouse774: standard ubuntu install tends to stall at the end while it downloads updates and "language packs"
<snowrichard> probably normal then
<goathouse774> ok good
<jswagner> esp. if you told it to download restricted extras, i think it does this then
<overclucker> shellcode84: also what command ? bash should tell you, bash: fooberdeegook: command not found
<goathouse774> what are some interesting things that a new-to-linux person can do to put it through the paces?
<shellcode84> i try the ls -lh
<blackslik> Helo everybody... I am having problems using makefile and ./configure on my latest ubuntu from the terminal
<shellcode84> it says,"-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.8k
<fidel> ahoi
<urfr332g0> goathouse774, the restricted-extras are not installed on the install just a heads up.
<overclucker> shellcode84: you'll have to type in the *exact* command he gave you
<goathouse774> they're not?
<shellcode84> i did and it gave me that info
<blackslik> which command to use to update all dependences
<blackslik> ?
<shellcode84> with quote or without?
<goathouse774> by "restricted extras" are you referring to flash, etc.?
<blackslik> :(
<urfr332g0> goathouse774, no you can get some codecs with the install but that package is available after the install.
<overclucker> shellcode84: ls -lh /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<urfr332g0> goathouse774, yes ms fonts and media codecs
<urfr332g0> and*
<shellcode84> alright,i did that and it show wat i posted it
<Ben64> shellcode84: pastebin the whole output
<shellcode84> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.8k 2012-02-16 00:16 /etc/X11/xorg.config
<Israfel> Ubuntu allows encryption of users directories, correct?
<crizzy_> correct
<Israfel> How would someone SSH into their account if they're not currently logged in on that computer?/
<whumphrey> anyone willing to try and help me with an encryption issue using a wireless usb adapter? I got it working but not with encryption
<Israfel> They key would be encrypted.
<crizzy_> Israfel: ssh'ing into the account is logging in, no ? :)
<overclucker> shellcode84: can it ends with .config ?
<Israfel> it's not.
<crizzy_> umm, ok
<Ben64> ssh is logging in
<Israfel> Not if you're using SSH keys.
<overclucker> ignore 'can'
<crizzy_> well, with ssh keys it doesn't work, then
<crizzy_> :P
<shellcode84> Im sorry can it what
<Israfel> Is there a way to leave part of it unencrypted?
<Israfel> Mainly the .ssh folder?
<overclucker> sorry, my thoughts change direction too quickly. are you sure it ends with .config ?
<shellcode84> lol well does it?
<shellcode84> should i take out . than
<Ben64> Israfel: this might work https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/362427/comments/12
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362427 in openssh (Ubuntu) "Public key ssh auth doesn't work with my Encrypted Home Directory" [Medium,Invalid]
<Ben64> shellcode84: you're the one who ran the ls command, you should know what it said
<overclucker> shellcode84: try this: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.config /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shellcode84> alright,i did and i post it what it said to me
<shellcode84> backk
<Israfel> Ben64, reading it now, hope it's a working fix.
<overclucker> shellcode84: i wanted you to verify that what you posted was correct, since you previously mentioned you were typing in chat from another computer
<shellcode84> i see
<shellcode84> command not found
<shellcode84> xorg.config
<mikeliss> I think I may be in the middle of uninstalling the kernel on my server...uname -a shows the one that's currently uninstalling.
<mikeliss> Is this because the next version installed, and I need to reboot?
<overclucker> shellcode84: waht command isn't found? what are you typing? what is the exact output?
<mikeliss> I'll admit I'm freaking just a bit.
<shellcode84>  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.config /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Engin> how do I check why my /etc/cron.hourly script does no work
<shellcode84> command not found /etc/X11/xorg.config
<Ben64> Engin: look in syslog
<urfr332g0> mikeliss, that command just shows the kernel, to remove one you woulf have to do it.
<Ben64> shellcode84: you aren't typing it correctly
<urfr332g0> would
<bkerensa> !justask mikeliss
<shellcode84> thats what overclucker wrote
<bkerensa> !justask | mikeliss
<ubottu> mikeliss: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<goathouse774> Given that android is built on linux, is there a functional relationship between ubuntu and android?
<Engin> Ben64: no error, just: Feb 16 09:17:01 enda-plc-server CRON[26685]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<Ben64> shellcode84: yes, but thats not what you typed into ubuntu
<bkerensa> Engin: You could check System Log Viewer or /var/log/cron, /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<shellcode84> I'M actually stuck at the crtrl alt f1
<shellcode84> command
<overclucker> shellcode84: make sure you have sudo cp befoer thoose file names
<shellcode84> i did
<Engin> bkerensa: hmm i noticed i haven't used absolute paths in one of the commands... what would be the working directory of execution of this script i wonder
<shellcode84> do that
<Ben64> shellcode84: you forgot something, or it wouldn't say 'command not found'
<mikeliss> So uname -a shows the kernel I'm using and /boot shows one with a higher version, and I'm currently uninstalling the one I'm running. Have a screwed up?
<shellcode84> ok im type it see if is correct
<Ben64> mikeliss: why and how are you uninstalling the kernel?
<urfr332g0> goathouse774, there is a #android channel they might be helpful as well.
<shellcode84> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf is that correct?
<jjprieto> .
<Y_Ichiro> hm, it never ceases to amaze me how the programs that i never use like Libreoffice somehow makes it onto the desktop but programs like Terminal which there are no shortcuts for in Ubuntu
<bkerensa> mikeliss: How do you know you are uninstalling it? What command did you issue?
<mikeliss> Ben64: The boot partition was full of old ones...but I may have mis-calculated which I can remove. Removing it with apt-get.
<overclucker> mikeliss: what do you plan to do if the new kernel doesn't work correctly?
<mikeliss> overclucker: liveCD, I suppose...not a great option.
<Ben64> mikeliss: you didn't install a new one before?
<mikeliss> Ben64: Well, it's in /boot, so I suppose it's installed.
<overclucker> mikeliss: it'd a good idea to keep at least one 'known' working kernel to fall back on.
<mikeliss> Can't say I pay a ton of attention since I typically just let Apt/update manager do their things.
<Ben64> mikeliss: i wouldn't count on that, check using dpkg
<urfr332g0> Y_Ichiro, shortcuts like ctrl-alt-t
<urfr332g0> programs like I guesss?
<mikeliss> Ben64: Dpkg shows ii next to the version higher than the one I'm removing.
<stephans> Ok so the funniest thing happened after I applied all the updates to my ubuntu laptop... no all of a sudden my mouse wheel scrolls the other way! I have to roll forward to go down the page. Tred several mice... same thing... what coule that be?
<mikeliss> Ben64: Meaning it's installed, yes?
<Ben64> mikeliss: should be good then, just run update-grub before you reboot
<mikeliss> Ben64: that should have been run automatically already, right?
<mikeliss> Ben64: Is there a way to tell if the system is awaiting a reboot from me?
<Ben64> mikeliss: it can't hurt to do it again
<Ben64> mikeliss: do you have a desktop
<trond-> Y_Ichiro, most likely because Ubuntu doesn't want the perception of Linux = command line / shell to continue. Most people just want their system to work and if it doesn't, make it work without using the shell and a bunch of commands that they don't understand anyway.
<mikeliss> Ben64: Naw, it's a server, and I a poor admin, but I notice now that the MOTD wants a reboot.
<prashant_123456> chkdsk like utility for ubuntu 11.10 ??
<Ben64> mikeliss: is it a server you can physically touch?
<n2diy> prashant_123456, fsck
<urfr332g0> prashant_123456, fsck
<prashant_123456> n2diy, urfr332g0 ok thanks
<mikeliss> Ben64: Nope, but I can find somebody that can....with some effort.
<n2diy> urfr332g0, dvorak beats qwerty?
<Ben64> mikeliss: then you'll want to make sure grub is good before rebooting :)
<dem0n> hey has anyone here added "exploit-db" svn to their ubuntu system?
<urfr332g0> !fsck > prashant_123456
<ubottu> prashant_123456, please see my private message
<overclucker> shellcode84: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.config /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<urfr332g0> n2diy, ???
<mikeliss> Ben64: Hahaha, eff, not my finest hour...but at least /boot will have some space, I suppose. Thanks for the help.
<n2diy> urfr332g0, keyboard layouts, I'm using dvorak.
<urfr332g0> n2diy, not a clue here. :)
<Ben64> mikeliss: no problem. i've been managing servers for about a decade now
<mikeliss> Ben64: Once it comes back up from the reboot, am I safe deleting all the other old kernel bits sitting around in /boot?
<Ben64> mikeliss: apt-get should remove all those
<mikeliss> Ben64: Excellent. I'll put it to work. Thanks again.
<wisnia> hi, how to change fonts in gnome ?
<overclucker> mikeliss: use apt-get to remove them, else you'll miss all the modules
<Nicekiwi> is there a graphical frontend for managing users and group for gnome/ubuntu avaliable?
<Ben64> Nicekiwi: users-admin ?
<Nicekiwi> Ben64, is that in the Ubuntu repos?
<Ben64> Nicekiwi: it should come installed by default
<Nicekiwi> its not
<Nicekiwi> not with 11.10
<Ben64> Nicekiwi: i just went to the ubuntu menu -> system -> administration -> users
<Nicekiwi> Ben64, that dosnt let u manage groups does it?
<Nicekiwi> Ben64, u can just set ur role and anme.pic etc
<Ben64> Nicekiwi: it does
<urfr332g0> ben225, gnome2 eh.
<Nicekiwi> Ben64, ru refering to Gnome-system-tools?
<Ben64> its called users-admin
<Ben64> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 138K 2010-11-26 05:42 /usr/bin/users-admin
<Nicekiwi> Ben64, hmm random, that doesnt come up form the shortcut u mentioned, but is installed and dosnt show up in synaptic -thanks
<blackslik_> sudo apt-get install nmap
<blackslik_> Reading package lists... Done
<blackslik_> Building dependency tree
<blackslik_> Reading state information... Done
<blackslik_> Package nmap is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBot1> blackslik_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackslik_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<khazik> hmmm
<blackslik_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/844067/
<Ben64> blackslik_: what version ubuntu
<blackslik_> latest
<Ben64> which would be...?
<blackslik_> 11.11
<blackslik_> sorry 11.10
<Ben64> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.21-1.1 (oneiric), package size 1584 kB, installed size 7064 kB
<Edico> hi
<Edico> is there a package for aptana studio?
<Ben64> blackslik_: you might have something weird going on in your apt sources, its a standard package
<blackslik_> what to do boss
<blackslik_> ?
<blackslik_> becos i cant even makefile or ./configure files
<Ben64> nmap wouldn't affect that
<overclucker> blackslik_: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> do a.   sudo apt-get update.    recently?
<dr_willis> update, upgrade try again
<blackslik_> sudo /etc/apt/sources.list sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<blackslik_> yes
<blackslik_> i did
<overclucker> blackslik_: try what dr_willis said first
<blackslik_> yes i have done that jst some mins back
<dr_willis> that's a file..  not a command.  for sources. list
<blackslik_> sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<blackslik_> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<blackslik_> /etc/apt/sources.list
<blackslik_> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<overclucker> blackslik_: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> its a file. not a command.. .
<blackslik_> ok ok
<dr_willis> ;)
<blackslik_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/844069/
<overclucker> blackslik_: dapper?
<overclucker> blackslik_: what's the output of lsb_release -a
<blackslik_> lsb_release -a
<blackslik_> No LSB modules are available.
<blackslik_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<blackslik_> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<blackslik_> Release:	11.10
<FloodBot1> blackslik_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackslik_> Codename:	oneiric
<kroonrs> hi - I'm running an application inside an xterm, that is controlled by function keys, but when I press F10, my dropbox menu in the notification area drops down.  Any idea how I can get the F10 to actually reach my xterm? (oneiric, unity)
<Ben64> blackslik_: somehow you have a sources.list from about 4 years ago, which is a problem
<blackslik_> so what to do bro?
<Ben64> blackslik_: replace it with one from 11.10
<overclucker> blackslik_: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<kroonrs> (if I quit dropbox, the next application in the notification area's menu drops down)
<Ben64> overclucker: nice! never knew about that
<overclucker> Ben64: there's one for debian systems too. beats looking a sources.list online
<Ben64> overclucker: yeah, looks great
<malloc> kroonrs, you need to look into xterm's options
<blackslik_> ben64: kinda confuse
<blackslik_> on downloading the sourcelist
<kroonrs> malloc: but unity is capturing the f10 before it gets to xterm, it seems (the other function keys work fine in Xterm)
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com may have a correct list. i cant imagine how your list changed.
<Ben64> blackslik_: go to that site overclucker said, and use that to generate a new one
<malloc> kroonrs, oh i see.. well then perhaps you need to look into unity's own preferences.. probably some option to change that F10 function
<blackslik_> ok thanks
<overclucker> blackslik_: pick your country, release (oneiric) and check 'Main', 'Security', and 'Updates' at minimum. you can check more if you want
<kroonrs> malloc: installed gconf-editor - looks like F10 is mapped to 6 different shortcuts in unity *sigh*
<goathouse774|> Ok.  So I went to google.com and went for chrome.  Lo and behold there was a linux version.  I merely downloaded it and the app store thing popped up and now my comp is slow as mud.  I can't really do anything.
<goathouse774|> The comp is making a bunch of noise like it's trying hard to accomplish something
<dr_willis> chromium browser is in the repos
<tewea> i have an external hard disck and i can't write to it what  shal i do just iam using linux and the hard disck format is FAT32
<dr_willis> noise? check dmesg output
<goathouse774|> You know, just the classic noise computers make when working to open stuff
<dr_willis> tewea:  you want all users full write avcess?
<goathouse774|> Dmesg?  I can't really do anything right now.  It's so so slow...
<tewea> dr_willis: yes
<dr_willis> tewea:  i tend to install and run the   ntfs-config tool   to enable it for ntfs and vfat
<goathouse774|> Was it a mistake to download chrome from google.com?
<dr_willis> goathouse774|: i doubt if thats the issue
<dr_willis> i use chrome on ubuntu normally
<goathouse774|> This is xubuntu
<dr_willis> its all the same core
<blackslik_> overclucker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/844084/
<goathouse774|> I'm surprised to see this kind of slowdown with a fresh install...
<avisek> hallow..... I have to install driver for SAMSUNG ML - 1676 Monocrome printer.............. i have a file for that on gr.tz format........... I do not know how to install it
<goathouse774|> Is there an equivalent to ctrl-alt-delete?
<rzx237> goathouse774|: I've heard that google chrome collect user statistic
<avisek> can some body help??????
<overclucker> blackslik_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<goathouse774|> I didn't install chrome yet
<damo22> avisek, tar zxvf gr.tz
<dr_willis> avisek: with what?
<goathouse774|> The app store thing tried to open and basically stalled the whole system out
<urfr332g0> avisek, have you looked i printers to see if the driver is available there.
<urfr332g0> in
<urfr332g0> printer actually
<dr_willis> drivers may be in the repos.
<sarah> ph
<goathouse774|> Is there a way to force close processes?
<dr_willis> in extra packages
<avisek> yes...... i download it from the samsung site....
<Myrtti> avisek: it might work out of the box, you don't necessarily even need to install anything if you're lucky
<avisek> but i don't know how to install it............
<dr_willis> avisek:  that donload may not be needed
<damo22> avisek, try the standard printer setup in ubuntu first
<avisek> i also tried it...
<Useranonimo> hello, someone can see my ip? thanks
<avisek> it is showing my printer...
<damo22> avisek, so whats the problem? does it print?
<avisek> but it does not working...
<dr_willis> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Useranonimo> hello, someone can see my ip? thanks
<avisek> no...
<goathouse774|> I really need to force close or do a hard shut down.  This is grotesque.  :)
<urfr332g0> Useranonimo, you xcan check it yourself
<urfr332g0> can
<tewea> dr_willis:alradey i  installe it then what is next?
<Ben64> goathouse774|: run top or htop and see whats eating all the resources
<goathouse774|> How?
<avisek> ok....
<dr_willis> tewea:  run it :-)
<Useranonimo> I'm connect to irc with tor, a proxy, how can I know my ip? Thank you!
<Ben64> goathouse774|: fastest way is to ssh in from another computer, but you can open a terminal and do it there
<avisek> thanks for answering......   i will try once more.............
<goathouse774|> I can't even close my browser yet
<urfr332g0> Useranonimo, run a whats my ip in your browser ruuning tor
<Ben64> goathouse774|: or you can do CTRL+ALT+F1 and login from console
<goathouse774|> And there are bars along the top and bottom (errors, basically).
<goathouse774|> How do I do that?
<Ben64> CTRL+ALT+F1 brings you to a console with a login prompt
<goathouse774|> Ok now what do I do?
<dr_willis> reboot command    :-)
<goathouse774|> How do I "be root"?
<dr_willis> or sudo service lightdm restart
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<goathouse774|> Ok, but what do I type to reboot now?
<dr_willis> reboot   .....
<dr_willis> is tge cimmand..
<goathouse774|> I need to "be root" first
<dr_willis> or restart x
<damo22> sudo reboot
<dr_willis> use sudo
<dr_willis> :-)
<Ben64> or kill the process taking all the cpu
<goathouse774|> Too late, I rebooted
<Ben64> that works too
<damo22> or you can go to console mode and press ctrl alt del
<dr_willis> actually alt ctrl del. on the console may reboot
<damo22> touch wood
<Ben64> too bad ctrl alt backspace doesnt work anymore
<goathouse774|> That was brutal
<damo22> that was handy that command
<dr_willis> it works for me. :-)
<dr_willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<damo22> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Ben64> yeah i think theres a way to...
<dr_willis> theres always a way
<Ben64> my x server doesnt mess up nearly as often as it did 5 years ago though
<dr_willis> in linux.
<Ben64> and if it does, i have my phone to ssh from
<dr_willis> android ssh is handy.
<urfr332g0> reisub
<Ben64> its the main reason i got a smartphone
<goathouse774|> Android ssh allows you to what, exactly?
<damo22> alt sysrq r e i s u b
<dr_willis> ssh into a ssh server
<damo22> does a clean shutdown
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Z3Rt> http://goo.gl/De1KS
<urfr332g0> damo22, that is the reboot a shutdown is reisuo
<damo22> too bad i dont have sysrq key
<urfr332g0> prtsc
<damo22> nope
<damo22> im on a macbook
<Guest70179> i have unbuntu 11.10 and i tried to install updates but it will not allow me to do so if gives me an error message saying unable to connect to internet. can anyone help me?
<knoppies> I am having problems with direct rendering (using ATI HD5470 on ubuntu10.10), so I downloaded the new driver from the amd website and installed it, but "glxinfo | grep direct" still states "LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set" which I googled and a forum post suggested "unset LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT" which works for my current terminal only, and does not work for wine. Can you help me to permenantly remove the environment variable "unset LIBGL_AL
<knoppies> WAYS_INDIRECT" for all terminal sessions (including programs run with wine). I have plenty more info, but I dont want to flood the channel.
<knoppies> reading that back to myself makes my IQ sound so low. :( Sorry if I over-compressed it.
<knoppies> Guest70179, are you connecting to this IRC channel using the machine in question?
<Guest70179> yes i am
<knoppies> Guest70179, are you using apt-get or synaptic (or some other package manager?)
<Guest70179> you will have to excuse me i am a n00b, i believe its synaptic
<goathouse774> is it safe to install apps from the web vs. the software center?
<goathouse774> for instance, I have the chrome installer downloaded, but should I run it or use Chromium?
<knoppies> goathouse774, safe as in "Will it kill my computer because of some bug" or safe as in "Will there be a virus somehow embedded/associated with the software"
<knoppies> goathouse774, I use Chromium Im not sure what chrome offers that chromium doesnt. Maybe flash?? I have installed both on the same machine before, and used both Simultaneously, its up to you.
<goathouse774> safe as in "I've sort of come to understand that the libraries in linux distros are arranged in such a way as to make apps sometimes not play nice"
<knoppies> Guest70179, synaptic is the GUI in GNOME. Open up a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update" (you might have to close Synaptic first)
<goathouse774> or is that more a developer thing than a user thing?
<overclucker> goathouse774: if you get the package from a trustworthy source, then you should be fine
<knoppies> goathouse774, I have noticed similar things, but more so when I am installing outdated software which wants outdated/obsolete libraries.
<goathouse774> so, for example, I can safely go find the latest Firefox for linux and install it safely without concern?
<knoppies> goathouse774, Probably, I dont use firefox so much anymore.
<goathouse774> what do you use?
<tensorpudding> linux has some things which make such behaviors difficult
<knoppies> Chromium (and Chrome)
<plusEV> y0 I had a little scuare on my taskbar that i could choose what virtual monitor to go to. I managed to unpin that icon and now I cant find it. How do I put that back there? using pinguy os 11.04.1
<goathouse774> so how would one know if a program has or could soon have outdated libraries?  that sounds very high-maintenaince.
<tensorpudding> what do you mean "has outdated libraries"
<plusEV> square even.
<tensorpudding> is pinguy a supported derivative
<metaspike> goathouse774, the program will complain in stdin (terminal) or wont work at all if the libraries are outdated, assuming the program maintainer knows what they're doing.
<tensorpudding> goathouse774, there's a tool called ldd, on the terminal, which searches the library path and will tell you what file corresponds to every dynamic library that the app is linked to
<goathouse774> doesn't linux have a more regulated mass-update scheme that serves as one of it's main distinctions from windows?
<tensorpudding> goathouse774, if there's a hole where no file is assigned, the program will not start
<tensorpudding> goathouse774, each distribution updates its software at a different rate, to different versions
<tensorpudding> goathouse774, it's a madhouse
<knoppies> metaspike, when I said "outdated libraries" I meant that the software depends on such libraries. goathouse774 anything from new versions of the libraries to a release date that is set a few years ago. Another big clue is if you can no longer get the libraries from ubuntu's default repositories.
<tensorpudding> goathouse774, instead of getting the latest version from mozilla it's much simpler to use the package included in your distribution
<goathouse774> well that brings me back to chrome.  it's not included in my distribution so am I tempting fate here by branching out of my distribution and installing it?
<tensorpudding> it's not just about outdated libraries, it's about ABI changes
<zenon> Morning, I'm on ubuntu 11.10, installed w3af & saved over one of the defult scans properties & details, I uninstalled then reinstalled to fix, after shutdown its reverted back, how would I restore the app?
<raatiniemi> anybody know of a good touchscreen calibration tool? :)
<knoppies> goathouse774, yes, ubuntu based derivatives have a 'mass-update' scheme, but if a certain library or piece of software was abandoned 6 years ago it can be a pain to get it to work on the latest distribution. Not all linux uses a 'mass-update' schedule.
<knoppies> goathouse774, with chrome not really, but I think that has something to do with the fact that google use some sort of ubuntu derivative inhouse (last I heard)
<goathouse774> so it's more of a "oh this particular software is too old and wont work" than a "oh this particular software is too old and I just fried my computer by installing it"?
<zenon> ah I'll just reinstall & save the profile again.
<metaspike> gnomeradio is defaulting to /dev/video0 - when try to switch to /dev/radio0 - it crashes. anyideas? :p
<stanman246> hi, i want to install the latest ubuntu and need to make a backup. Is it enough to just copy my /home/user and it's hidden files?
<knoppies> goathouse774, most of the time, but sometimes it causes havoc with some config file which might 'fry' (in the software sense) your computer.
<Myrtti> raatiniemi: xinput-calibrator
<stanman246> can i then put back thunderbird's and firefox' profiles?
<tensorpudding> it'd all be fixed if people statically-compiled everything
<tensorpudding> maybe in the future that will actually happen
<metaspike> stanman246, that would copy your user profile, documents and its settings. assuming nothing else has changed, this is fine.
<knoppies> stanman246, yes, provided that you havn't saved anything outside of your HOME folder.
<stanman246> thanks, so i would be really really safe if i'd clonezilla-ed the entire disk to a usb image AND manual copy my home dir (include hiddens).
<Israfel> What's the default VNC servre with Ubuntu?
<metaspike> stanman246, of course.
<stanman246> the copy of the home dir is for easy recovering the profiles
<raatiniemi> Myrtti, thanks, ive tried it and it seem to work but when swapping axes, the cursor starts to randomly jump to the side.
<stanman246> thanks! will do and hope I'm running the latest ubuntu soon ;-)
<knoppies> I am having issues with direct rendering. direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set). If I use "unset LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT" then I get direct rendering in that terminal, but not if I use wine. Does anybody know how to prevent LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT?
<knoppies> oh, if I run it with sudo, then I get Direct rendering, so LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT is only set on my user.
<opalepatrick> where is a good resource to find current lists re wi-fi hardware & compatibility. I see the ubuntu friendly one, but that is only related to complete systems.
<metaspike> opalepatrick, the kernel source? :)
<goathouse774> I've noticed during my short time with xubuntu that is actually pretty tough for my computer to handle, which surprises me because, in its prime with windows xp and virus free, it was somewhat faster.
<metaspike> ireally, or www.linux-drivers.org/
<Monkeypaws> Hi. I'm trying to run an executable elf32 binary in the current directoy. i run ./myprogram and i get command not found, even though its right there :x
<nicknick> Hey guys. I have a question. I just installed ubuntu and I have installed jGRASP also. I would like it to quit popping up the dialog box which indicates that the bash script to launch it is executable and asks if I want to run it or view it etc. How can I make it where, just with this particular file, it always just executes without any dialog?
<jasonmsp> hey all.  I just saved my terminal layout with the gnome-terminal --save-config=FILE command.  Is there any documentation that I can find to figure out how to run commands when those windows open?
<metaspike> goathouse774, was that a suuport question or just another lame linux vs windows statement? v_v
<opalepatrick> thanks metaspike - I have just had enough of the tp-link dongle I bought and lack of decent driver. My fault should have checked it first
<metaspike> opalepatrick, ive had good success with wifi gear that uses the realtek chipsets eh,
<goathouse774> well, I think it'd be natural to compare when switching...
<nicknick> Anyone ? Anyone?
<mateusz> siemka
<nicknick> This is really starting to grind my gears that I have to answer the same question the same way everytime I want to run this script.
<mateusz> hi
<goathouse774> I'm just wondering if maybe I did something wrong, or should try lubuntu or defrag my harddrive or some such thing.
<kripz> i want to give a friend a pc with ubuntu, i want to install it and then somehow still present the screen to select region, keyboard, username etc on first boot. how can i do this?
<mateusz> Poland
<metaspike> nicknick, right click it? look for autorun properties? i have no idea! i dont use gnome sorry.
<goathouse774> don't get me wrong, I'm very excited to be up and running with linux
<knoppies> goathouse774, unless your data is in an NTFS partition, I am not sure degraging is relevant. You can try install lxde on your current system, rather than installing lubuntu from scratch.
<knoppies> defragging, sorry.
<metaspike> kripz, you cant. but you can reconfigure those things with the standard tools, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales, sudo adduser etc.
<nicknick> metaspike: It's all good! I just thought there would probably be someone in here who had had the same issue and already figured it out
<metaspike> nicknick, maybe if you opened a terminal, and made it executable. sudo chmod +x ./whatever - then it'll stop buggin you
<goathouse774> I'll just give it some more time.
<nicknick> metaspike I had to give it +x in order for it to be executable in the first place. I would think that there would be some way to repress that. probably through a command? I would search it on the net, but I can't think of a concise way to word a search for that
<Ben64> goathouse774: you should always install stuff from the software center
<goathouse774> Ben64 I just installed Chrome from the web...
<Ben64> i know.
<goathouse774> Is that bad?
<Ben64> its not ideal
<goathouse774> really?
<doda-> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/InRelease  what does this mean ?, google search doesn't show anything valuable
<goathouse774> should I uninstall it?  I like Chrome!
<opalepatrick> cheers for that metaspike - researching now :-)
<Ben64> goathouse774: you can get chrome from software center with a ppa
<goathouse774> ppa?
<Ben64> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<goathouse774> so I should uninstall Chrome
<Ben64> yeah, i would
<doda-> i have fixed it temporally by disabling the independent repo, is it depreciated or what ?
<Ben64> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/8 is google's ppa for chrome
<goathouse774> ok.  btw, my visuals are displaying slightly too wide for my moniter; is there a natural setting for that?
<Ben64> goathouse774: not sure what you mean by that
<goathouse774> the left and right edges of my gui are running off chopped
<pv73> greetings
<knoppies> Ben64, do you understand overscan?
<Ben64> goathouse774: you'd have to adjust your resolution to fit
<pv73> I have a question to ask you all.
<pv73>  can someone tell me if this is a SMP kernel? 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19?
<Ben64> knoppies: kinda?
<linux> 454
<Israfel> Is there a better VNC server other than vino-server?
<doda-> can anyone check is the independent repo workng ?
<doda-> Israfel: if you need only cli check tightvnc
<aceperry> I'm guessing that everyone else has probs updating their system
<doda-> :D
<doda-> lol
<aceperry> anyone know what's going on with updates?
<doda-> aceperry: what is the error that you get ?
<goathouse774> how do you uninstall a program?
<knoppies> goathouse774, synaptic can normally do that.
<doda-> goathouse774: you search for it in software center
<aceperry> doda: I get this: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/acroread/acroread_9.4.7-1oneiric1_amd64.deb
<aceperry>   Could not connect to archive.canonical.com:80 (91.189.88.33), connection timed out
<goathouse774> wow.  there's no built-in uninstaller...
<doda-> or synaptic, which one you prefer
<Monkeypaws> Can anyone think of a reason i would get "-bash: ./jtvlc: No such file or directory" when i know jtvlc exists and is set executable in the current director?
<llutz_> Monkeypaws: "file ./jtvlc" "uname -m"
<doda-> goathouse774: how do you mean there is no built in uninstaller ?
<Monkeypaws> llutz looks like there may be some trailing characters i cant see
<doda-> aceperry: it shows that error on only one repo?
<pv73> greetings.. Could some one help with enabling hyperthreading on a 64 bit linux kernel?
<aceperry> doda: I tried setting to other repos, still no joy, is this a widespread problem now?
<lori> ld someone tell me how to enable the flash player
<ddddddddddd> help?
<Monkeypaws> ldd says its not a dynamic executable
<llutz_> pv73: grep CONFIG_X86_HT /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<goathouse774> doda, my bad, synaptic was installed, but how do I uninstall chrome?
<Guest37030> how do u enable flash player to play videos on you tube and facebook
<Israfel> doda-, I have SSH for CLI. I just need VNC so I can log in the GUI on the server.
<ddddddddddd> What is the best linux version for beginners? Mint or Ubuntu?
<doda-> aceperry: can you run apt-get update and post the output to pastebin
<aceperry> flash is included with chrome
<goathouse774> How do separate out the components of chrome in order to uninstall them and know I'm uninstalling the right things?
<pv73> llutz_:CONFIG_X86_HT=y
<ddddddddddd> What is the best linux version for beginners? Mint or Ubuntu????
<u890> ddddddd, I recommend Ubuntu
<aceperry> doda: I'm in the middle of downloading packages on synaptic, will get back if/when it fails
<doda-> goathouse774: well you can remove apps from the software center too, just search for the app that you like to install/uninstall
<juzten> I use ubuntu
<llutz_> pv73: so it's already enabled
<u890> it is more widely used than Mint
<ddddddddddd> u890 WHY?
<ddddddddddd> HMMMM
<Guest37030> how do i get my flash player to work
<u890> if you hvae any questions then you'll get more replies from Ubuntu users
<goathouse774> but chrome isn't in the software center.
<Ben64> !flash | Guest37030
<ubottu> Guest37030: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<goathouse774> chromium is, right?
<pv73> llutz_: If it is enabled, it should show up in the system monitor... correct?
<aceperry> I heard Mint has all of the easy stuff installed already
<u890> Ubuntu is very user friendly
<llutz_> pv73: no idea
<aceperry> You can find chrome browser from google
<u890> ace .., so has Ubuntu
<Guest37030> its installed beno it just wont play anything
<Ben64> goathouse774: you should be able to uninstall chrome from the .deb package you used to install it
<doda-> Israfel: well with ssh you can start whatever vnc servers you like, most are console line with no gui, vino on the other hand is integrated in gnome
<goathouse774> I only see chromium when I search software center for "chrome."
<goathouse774> oh the download?
<aceperry> u890, it's been awhile, but I heard Mint had all of the codices that are used for playing all of the formats, without the nag messages
<pv73> llutz_: I had seen 8 individual entries in the system monitor in my earlier install. I am stumped.
<Guest37030> ben64ubottu it installed but will not play
<llutz_> pv73: sry i don't know what systemmonitor is/shows/does.
<aceperry> goat: just go to google for the latest stable/beta/dev versions of chrome
<u890> ace: maybe, I don't know Mint so well, but in Ubuntu it's really easy to install them, even a child can do it
<pv73> llutz_:Oh.
<goathouse774> I was told I shouldn't download chrome from the web
<juzten> Apt-get
<doda-> goathouse774: chromium is the name of the entry in internet apps, right ?
<Ben64> goathouse774: use this for chrome http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/8
<aceperry> u890: I agree, ubuntu is easy, I've been told Mint is even easier, especially well suited for beginners, I don't use Mint though
<doda-> if it is so then you have chromium installed
<goathouse774> no it's "google chrome" in internet apps menu
<The_Last_Templar> hey i have Ubuntu 9.10 and i can't install it on my computer??
<overclucker> goathouse774: at least try chromium first. if you don't like it, you can switch.
<aceperry> goat: best source for chrome browser is DIRECTLY from google
<Ben64> aceperry: that isn't true
<aceperry> ben: what isn't true?
<Ben64> shouldn't download apps from websites
<pv73> llutz_: htop shows only 4 processors.
<u890> ace: another argument for Ubuntu is that it has more tutorials in the internet than any other linux distrbutions
<doda-> aceperry: +1
<doda-> Ben64: why not ?
<pv73> llutz_: if ht was enabled, I think it should show 8 (4x2).
<aceperry> ben, I think chrome from google is the way to go
<Ben64> because ubuntu works much better with apt than manually installing things
<pv73> llutz_: it shows 8 cpus in my win install :(
<aceperry> ben: google's chrome browser is distributed as a deb file
<doda-> chrome has its own repo
<Ben64> right, but doesn't auto update and can conflict with things in the software center
<doda-> that is constantly updated
<doda-> lol
<Ben64> i pasted the link to google's ppa
<Ben64> which is the best way to get it
<doda-> i just upgraded it today
<aceperry> ben: it doesn't conflict with anything
<Ben64> aceperry: it can
<doda-> http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/
<doda-> this is the repo
<aceperry> ben: what does it conflict with?  I've never had any probs
<Ben64> aceperry: can != is
<pv73> llutz_: anyway, thanks for your help.
<aceperry> ben: what?
<Ben64> aceperry: "can conflict" is not the same as "does conflict"
<aceperry> ben: that applies to all deb files, including ones from ubuntu
<aceperry> so what's up with ubuntu repos?  At first it was failing, now it's slow as hell
<satyanash> aceperry, they are localised to the country.
<goathouse774> I can't seem to uninstall chrome even if I wanted to
<satyanash> aceperry, I think.
<goathouse774> The software center is stuck loading after I opened the chrome installer
<aceperry> satyanash: there are repos in different countries, I only tried two, and they were slow
<Ben64> goathouse774: you can't have two things accessing package stuff at the same time
<goathouse774> chrome is closed...
<heizmann> Hi, all. I'm searching to install manually a lucid lynx, bypassing chroot (under virtualbox). My reason is to understand "how it works" exactly. More specifically, I wish know how commands are invoked during a classical install, bypassing an install CD (like: an alternate ubuntu CD). Under other distros, we can find lots of tutorials about this topic, but I cannot find a clear tutorial on the web which explains clearly how to do. :)
<heizmann> thanks for advance for some helps or links ^^'
<heizmann> By starting point: a custom liveCD (launch from VertualBox :) )
<Ben64> goathouse774: i mean software center and the chrome installer
<goathouse774> when I open the installer the software center takes over automatically
<goathouse774> anyway, I closed it and tried again and it worked
<goathouse774> however, I only have the option to "reinstall".
<Ben64> oh..
<aceperry> goat: reinstall means that it's already installed
<aceperry> goat: what are you trying to do?
<goathouse774> I'm trying to uninstall it to be safe
<Ben64> goathouse774: try to remove it from command line
<aceperry> goat: then uninstall it, what's the prob?
<goathouse774> I don't know command line at all yet
<goathouse774> how do you uninstall programs in xubuntu
<aceperry> goat: do you know how to uninstall with synaptic?
<goathouse774> It's a little overwhelming
<Ben64> goathouse774: open a terminal, and type "dpkg --get-selections | grep -i chrome"
<aceperry> goat: what package manager are you using?  Synaptic?
<goathouse774> yes
<aceperry> goat: click on the package to highlight it, right click on the green box, and select Mark for removal, or mark for complete removal
<goathouse774> is the package one thing or several entries?
<Ben64> one
<aceperry> goat: what package are you talking about, usually it's one line per package
<goathouse774> there are like a thousand packages in there
<aceperry> goat: yea, there's lots of packages.  If you want to remove one package, highlight one package and select remove (that one package). Does that make sense?
<linocisco> can I get my username@ubuntu.com email account using ubuntu server version?
<tensorpudding> uninstalling is easy for single packages
<aBound> Hmm, I'm updating my Ubuntu machine and flash seems to either continuously download itself or it's going through an endless loop.
<goathouse774> well yeah, I found it now, but in my defense when I searched for "chrome" the results centered on something pretty far away on the list so I had to scroll up
<aceperry> goat: unless you have the official google repo as one of your sources, you won't find chrome in your list, only something like chromium
<goathouse774> I downloaded it from google.com
<goathouse774> and it showed up as chrome
<aceperry> goat: what did you download?  and what is the problem?
<Lint> goathouse774, see the package content to guess where the executable could be
<goathouse774> I downloaded chrome like I always have in windows.  then I was informed that I shouldn't install programs from the web, so I want to delete it.
<goathouse774> I found it.  It says chrome.
<goathouse774> Should I mark it for removal or "complete" removal?
<Ben64> complete
<aceperry> goat: if you didn't install it, then you just delete it.  If it is the official chrome browser from google, then it is ok to install
<goathouse774> I did install it
<goathouse774> I downloaded it, installed it, and now I want to uninstall it.
<aceperry> goat: complete removal will get rid of your bookmarks/history etc.  But the official google downloads are good.
<aceperry> goat: uninstall with synaptic then, just like I said earlier
<goathouse774> yes I will, but in my defense when I searched for chrome earlier like you said the results centered very far from chrome, which is why I was hung up there for a minute.
<aceperry> goat:???
<goathouse774> in synaptic, I did a search, because there are too many packages to scroll through...
<goathouse774> and the search didn't really work right.  it's no big deal.
<goathouse774> I found it now.
<aceperry> goat: ok, just fyi, my opinion is that the best source for google's chrome on ubuntu/debian is from google itself, always the latest or best stable packages
<Squarism> where can one find
<goathouse774> that's a problem for me, because I'm a noob and I'm getting diametrically opposed instructions on this point
<Ben64> goathouse774: seriously, its best to add google's repository so chrome shows up in software center, you get updates and everything integrates all nice and pretty
<Squarism> where can one find debian packages for old mysql versions fur current ubuntu  (11.10 64bit) versions?
<aceperry> goat: usually the official repos are best, and safest, but there are exceptions like google's chrome
<orated> Hello! I'm getting error while update packages - http://imagebin.org/199194 . sources.list - http://paste.ubuntu.com/844148/. How can I fix it please?
<goathouse774> alright guys, lol...
<aceperry> orated: I was getting those errors too, I think there's a problem with the ubuntu repos
<goathouse774> thanks for the help everyone.  good night.
<aceperry> goodnight goat
<linocisco> hi
<aceperry> g'nite all
<[eXception]> hi
<[eXception]> where do I find the GUI for pulseaudio-qualizer ?
<Evilkiss> Hi
<normod> hey, I'm doing a amd64 PXE install and I get an error about a corrupted Package file
<normod> I googled it and touching it makes the installer not complain
<terminhell> it likes to be touched
<normod> my question is, should I support a bug report?
<terminhell> support away
<ikonia> normod: what does touching do ?
<ikonia> normod: how does it effect the file ?
<ikonia> that is the question, is it putting permisssions/execute etc on it
<ikonia> touching a file won't make it "non-corrupt"£
<normod> no the installer bombs when it tries to ugzip Packages.gz wich is a zero length file
<ikonia> normod: right, so touching that file won't change it's size
<ikonia> normod: it won't fill it with the correct data
<normod> yeah I know the file is fine but it shouldn't be there
<ikonia> normod: what do you mean it shouldn't be there ?
<normod> the netinstall has to restricted packages for amd64
<normod> but there is a package file there anyway and it breaks the installer
<ikonia> normod: sorry, could you explain that again please, I'm not following
<normod> yes I'm not very good at this explining thing...
<normod> I'll start over, the installer stops an complains that /restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz is corrupt
<ikonia> normod: ok - first things first, where did you get this CD ?
<normod> it's not, it unzips fine but is a zero lenght file and that's not something the installer likes
<normod> cdimage.ubuntu.com, md5sums fine
<guler> Dear All : Just installed W7 through virtual  box and need to setup shared folders ... And idea, tutorial ?
<RawProduce> I just bought an Nvidia G210 and a couple of 1920x1080 monitors - nvidia-settings correctly detects one of the screens (the one plugged into VGA) but only detects resolutions of 640x480&320x240 for the one plugged into DVI
<ikonia> normod: which CD are you using, the netboot ?
<RawProduce> what's the deal?
<ikonia> RawProduce: bad edid info from sloppy monitors ?
<normod> ikonia: the amd64 netboot for oneiric
<ikonia> normod: ok
<RawProduce> ikonia: I tried getting past that by manually specifying the resolution in xorg.conf
<RawProduce> think it's worth going for the OSS drivers instead?
<ikonia> normod: so thats the mini.iso (just to confirm the file)
<ikonia> RawProduce: not really
<RawProduce> hm, what options do I have, in that case?
<normod> ikonia: no the tar.gz, sorry
<ikonia> RawProduce: configure it properly in the xorg.conf, try using xrand to set it, make sure you are using the propritary nvidia modules, and that they are being loaded
<ikonia> normod: no problem, that's why I'm clarifying
<RawProduce> ikonia: nvidia drivers don't support xrandr :/
<ikonia> RawProduce: you can set a display mode with xrandr
<ikonia> RawProduce: you can set a display mode with xrand
<RawProduce> no, you can't with nvidia drivers
<RawProduce> they don't provide the RandR extension for xorg
<normod> ikonia: but the file I fixed in ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.is
<ikonia> RawProduce: ok, I'll take your word on that
<linocisco> which inventory software is cool for recording non-IT things? like toners, flash drives, camera??
<riff> fuck
<riff> sex
<riff> vagine
<jatt> sigh
<venky10> Hi. When I downloaded VMWare player for linux, I got a "VMware-Player-4.0.2-591240.i386.txt" file which is a 126M file? How do I go about installing VMPlayer now?
<Tm_T> txt?
<jatt> vi
<Ben64> venky10: try "file VMware-Player-4.0.2-591240.i386.txt" on the command line and tell us the result
<ikonia> normod: ok - so I'm looking at that directory structure now, what file is zero length
<venky10> yeah. I thought it was supposed to download .bundle, but it is .txt. Either way, I opened it through vi and it was a shell script for the top part of the file and then the bottom part was executable (vi prints junk)
<jatt> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<venky10> I tried "/bin/bash ./VMware-Player-4.0.2-591240.i386.txt " and it doesn't do anything. I get the command prompt back
<Ben64> venky10: try the command i said earlier
<venky10> no option mate.I have to use vmware.
<ikonia> venky10: what is in the text file
<jatt> pastebin the first few lines of the txt file
<normod> ikonia: /dists/oneric/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz unzips to zero lenght
<jatt> and do
<jatt> file ./VMware-Player-4.0.2-591240.i386.txt
<ikonia> normod: that file system is not in the tar file
<venky10> Ben64: one sec
<normod> ikonia: no I know, sorry! The iso with the file is ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso
<normod> ikonia: the netboot works fine you got me confused
<venky10> Ben64: "VMware-Player-4.0.2-591240.i386.txt: a bash script text executable"
<Walther> normod: try ./VMware-restofthefilename
<Ben64> venky10: did you download the ubuntu version of vmware player
<ikonia> normod: sorry, I've lost interest now,
<auronandace> !vmware | venky10
<ubottu> venky10: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<venky10> http://pastebin.com/h5Z20NkQ
<ndrobi> anyone know how to/ where to locate the 'roaming folder' for minecraft?
<venky10> ikonia: see the pastebin
<ikonia> venky10: so you need to make that executable and then run it
<ikonia> venky10: to be honest, though if you are struggling at this level, I'd advise you against doing this
<yana> hello #ubuntu
<venky10> ikonia: It is executable. And I've done it many times before
<yana> how to change sidebar position in gnome ?
<venky10> I'm not sucha newb
<imgrey> anybody alive ?
<dr_willis> yes
<venky10> ikonia: I've installed player many times. But never have I downloaded a .txt file from the VMware site
<ikonia> venky10: so why are you having a problem ?
<imgrey> dr_willis, what was the name of that cr%p that appear on left side of my screen, like in MacOS ?
<imgrey> I need to move it to bottom of the screen
<Walther> imgrey: unity?
<venky10> ikonia: not sure man
<imgrey> Walther, how to configure that ?
<Walther> imgrey: wait 'til 12.04
<ikonia> venky10: what is the actual problem you are having ?
<Walther> imgrey: they haven't yet implemented all the configuration options
<dr_willis> its the launcher. its not like macos
<Walther> imgrey: unity is so new, they first made it working and are now addind configuration options, replacing the hardcoded stuff
<venky10> ikonia: I downloaded the player and I got this huge text file (part shell script, part executeable). I can't run it with bash or anything. It doesn't run
<ikonia> venky10: define "doesn't run"
<dr_willis> there arw some move it down hacks mentioned at tge webupd8 blig site
<Ben64> venky10: fairly sure it would run if you tried
<venky10> ikonia: I get the prompt immediately back. doesn't print any echo stuff inside
<RawProduce> solution to the nvidia drivers detecting the wrong resolution was to turn of DPMS for the malfunctioning monitor in xorg.conf, manually set the horizonal and vertical refresh rates and manually set the resolution
<RawProduce> off*
<ikonia> venky10: how are you running it ?
<Ben64> RawProduce: wow, nice.
<venky10> ikonia: tried many ways. /bin/sh ./VMware...      ./VMware...     /bin/bash   ./VMware ....
<ikonia> venky10: then contact the vmware support resources and explain their script is faulty
<RawProduce> I think the root issue was like the guy from before said - it was sending the wrong identifier, maybe because it's going through a VGA->DVI dongle
<venky10> ikonia: I'd probably do that next. Just wanted to know if anyone else had seen it
<Ben64> venky10: i think it needs to be run sudo
<ikonia> no, vmware works fine for me
<ikonia> that would be a "given" for someone who has done this many times
<Feldegast> venky10 you have set it to excecutable right?
<Feldegast> and yes it needs sudo
<venky10> Ben64, Feldegast: I've tried sudo as well
<venky10> And it is executable
<Ben64> is it on a mount that is noexec
<Feldegast> venky10 just covering the possible simple issues ;-)
<llutz_> Ben64: that wouldn't affect scripts
<Ben64> llutz: you sure?
<llutz_> Ben64: man mount | less -p noexec
<venky10> On another thought, I've seen VMware ship vmware-install.pl files before. Has it changed now to the bundle file?
<Feldegast> venky10 yes, but they work the same way
<Feldegast> same as the .sh files, not seen a .pl for vmware
<dr_willis> sh foo.sh   perhaps
<linocisco> I have canon LBP3050 Laster Black and white printer. I want to find deb driver for that
<infernal_> Hello. Can anyone tell my why i get this error when i use gedit.
<infernal_> (gedit:481): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: Failed to create file '/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.54AR9V': No such file or directory
<Feldegast> sudo ./filename.bundle
<Feldegast> infernal_ are you running it as root?
<dr_willis> a warning sould still let the app run
<Feldegast> infernal_ do you have plenty of free space?
<infernal_> Feldegast, no
<imgrey> walden, thank you
<infernal_> Feldegast, even if i run it as root i get an error
<infernal_> (gedit:2133): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to set the permissions of `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: そのようなファイルやディレクトリはありません
<Ben64> infernal_: pastebin the output of "df -h"
<dr_willis> delete that file and let it remake it perhaps.
<infernal_> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% マウント位置
<infernal_> /dev/sda6             184G   24G  151G  14% /
<infernal_> udev                  1.9G  4.0K  1.9G   1% /dev
<infernal_> tmpfs                 774M 1000K  773M   1% /run
<infernal_> none                  5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<FloodBot1> infernal_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<infernal_> none                  1.9G  268K  1.9G   1% /run/shm
<Ben64> : /
<Feldegast> looks like a space issue to me....
<dr_willis> hd is 14% full i saw
<Ben64> 151GB free on /
<Feldegast> the rest have <1mb
<Feldegast> is that normal?
<dr_willis> rest are special
<Ben64> actually none have <1MB
<imgrey> what is the alternative to unity in ubuntu ?
<imgrey> taskbar
<infernal_> Ben64, http://paste.ubuntu.com/844184/
<glebihan> !notunity | imgrey
<ubottu> imgrey: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Ben64> hmm
<infernal_> Ben64, is that a problem?
<dr_willis> imgrey:  install whatever yiu want. or use that fallback mode
<Ben64> infernal_: no its fine, means something else is the problem
<imgrey> glebihan, I have gnome-shell installed
<Ben64> infernal_: can you run gedit fine without sudo or root or anything
<nahkaku> what is this
<airtonix> imgrey: and so what's your real question
<dr_willis> nahkaku:  what is what?
<infernal_> Ben64, Yes, but i cant save anything in that case
<dr_willis> infernal_:  save what where?
<FuZi0N> Hello
<FuZi0N> Can someone please help me create a proxy server on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<glebihan> infernal_, does that error prevent gedit from working ?
<dr_willis> wrond
<imgrey> airtonix, how to get rid of unity and get taskbar, like in this picture: http://habrastorage.org/storage/habraeffect/b6/dd/b6dd9c2fe01154ce9b74939c99ea75dd.png
<dr_willis> oops.
<infernal_> dr_willis, gedit gives me error in terminal
<FuZi0N> i want to create a proxy server
<infernal_> glebihan, no it works fine, just a tad anoying
<tenX> dr_willis: greetz
<FuZi0N> im not configure one in a client
<glebihan> infernal_, don't worry about it, it's just a warning indicating that the root user doesn't have a recently used documents history
<airtonix> imgrey: tiny picture is tiny
<llutz_> FuZi0N: http://www.squid-cache.org/Support/   read the docu then "sudo apt-get install squid" and configure it
<FuZi0N> yes
<dr_willis> infernal_: those were warnings, hiw are yiu running gedit
<FuZi0N> i installed squid already
<FuZi0N> is there any alternative?
<llutz_> FuZi0N: then do the 1st part
<infernal_> dr_willis, as a user
<llutz_> FuZi0N: an alternative to read documentation? no
<FuZi0N> no
<dr_willis> imgrey:  loks like lxde to me
<FuZi0N> an alternative to using squid
<imgrey> airtonix, http://habrastorage.org/storage/habraeffect/e3/0b/e30b330cbe944cb1bbb6682dd2f92da4.png
<infernal_> glebihan, OK thanks, good to know. So if i set u the log, will they go away?
<overclucker> FuZi0N: privoxy
<glebihan> infernal_, "set u the the log" ?
<llutz_> FuZi0N: sure, apt-cache search <whatever>    but for all you have to learn how to configure it
<glebihan> infernal_, oh, set up ?
<dr_willis> gtk warnings are nit critical
<infernal_> glebihan, Sorry. Set up the log.
<infernal_> glebihan, Yes
<airtonix> imgrey: you could try : http://www.webupd8.org/2011/12/cinnamon-gnome-shell-fork-with-gnome2.html
<glebihan> infernal_, I don't think that's possible (though I'm not sure)
<infernal_> glebihan, well OK, i leave it for a free weekend :) Thanks again!
<sundar> guys, i'd like to compile and install linux kernel to my 11.10. should i go for the linux-source package?
<glebihan> infernal_, you're welcome
<FuZi0N> privoxy isnt for a server is it?
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<FuZi0N> i thought its used with tor...
<dr_willis> i think tor recvomends an alternative to privoxy
<shellcode28> anybody had trouble changing to a higher resolution?? in 11.10
<overclucker> FuZi0N: I use it with polipo, with, and without tor.
<sundar> thanks dr_willis
<shellcode28> cant get to 1080 resolution on this upgrade
<dr_willis> shellcode28: what videocard
<shellcode28> Nvidia geoforce 210
<emiliano_> join #release
<dr_willis> you ran nvidia-settings ?
<Ben64> emiliano_: i think you're missing a / there
<LxKermit> has anyone noticed whether flash crashes more or less in chromium or firefox?
<shellcode28> yea i ran the settings
<Feldegast> LxKermit it crashes too often for me to count
<LxKermit> yah, like anytime you try to open more than one tab with it definitely
<Ben64> flash never crashes for me : /
<Feldegast> in chrome i am running about 5 tabs with flash
<FuZi0N> yeah... but isnt polipo a client?
<dr_willis> rarely see it crash. but i dont flash a lot
<LxKermit> Ben64: what distro and version are you using and browser?
<dr_willis> !info polipo
<Ben64> LxKermit: ubuntu 10.04, firefox 10 from mozilla-stable ppa, flash 64bit from adobe
<ubottu> polipo (source: polipo): a small, caching web proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4.1-1.1 (oneiric), package size 180 kB, installed size 752 kB
<LxKermit> i uninstalled chrome, but maybe ill install it and test it out with flash
<LxKermit> hrm, same browswer and flash, different version of ubuntu tho, but eh, 11.10 here
<m4k> How setup d-i instead of ubiquity into chroot
<dr_willis> m4k:  what?
<shellcode28> dont see the nivida driver cuz im on virtualbox
<dr_willis> shellcode28:  you use the vbox guest addations
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<m4k> How setup debian-installer instead of ubiquity into chroot. For create alternate cd
<shellcode28> it showed virtualbox on as a driver so i installed it
<shellcode28> do i have to remove it
<dr_willis> you dont use the host machine drivers in vbox
<shellcode28> oo i see it the Guest Addiations
<shellcode28> i just clicked ity
<shellcode28> i saw it
<m4k> How setup debian-installer instead of ubiquity into chroot. For create alternate cd
<shellcode28> Addtional drivers
<m4k> How setup debian-installer instead of ubiquity into chroot. For create alternate cd
<shellcode28> Oracle VM Virtualbox
<FuZi0N> ...
<gast2root> howto remove fast user switching in top bar?
<m4k> How setup debian-installer instead of ubiquity into chroot. For create alternate cd
<tewea> i have an external hard disck but i can't write to eat  just iam using  fat32 format and alradey i installed  ntfs-config but still i coudn't write to it  any body who can help me
<terminhell> is it mounted?
<computer_> Say if I want to add more then one ppa at a time do I type; a) sudo add-apt-repository ppa:"ppa1" && ppa:"ppa2" or do I have to type; b) sudo add-apt-repository ppa:"ppa1" &&  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:"ppa2" ?
<terminhell> or just space them?
<xsl> if you put && your executing a ppa:"ppa2" command
<damo22> computer_, if you were thinking of saving the typing, youve already done more than that
<xsl> && means... execute after the previous finishes
<tewea> i have an external hard disck but i can't write to it  just iam using  fat32 format and alradey i installed  ntfs-config but still i coudn't write to it  any body who can help me
<damo22> tewea, you dont need ntfs-anything for fat32
<Feldegast> tewea did you connect it before or after the OS was booted?
<Nicekiwi> .cache in my home directory is using up 86GB of space.. what can I do about that?
<terminhell> tewea:  is it mounted, also dostools(something like that)
<terminhell> Nicekiwi: delete it....
<tewea> terminhell: dostools mean?
<Nicekiwi> terminhell, its ok to do that?
<tewea> Feldegast:yeah it is connected
<terminhell> Nicekiwi: ya, its mostly temp stuff anyways
<terminhell> Nicekiwi: maybe skim thru it first...but it shouldnt be an issue
<terminhell> Nicekiwi: most of its going to be browser related anyways
<Nicekiwi> terminhell, hmm k
<tigero> Nicekiwi:
<blackslik> Hello everyone ...i am back again , please how do i restore ubuntu to 2-3days back ?
<tigero> helloo all
<Natherul> hello all, is it possible to download and use the nvidia drivers from their webpage or should one refrain from using that and just use the ones in the ubuntu additional drivers program?
<kame> Hi! How can I update xchat to 2.8.8 with apt-get?
<terminhell> get the manufacturers drivers if possible
<kame> I am a new linux user.
<terminhell> kame sudo apt-get update xchat
<tewea> Feldegast:it look like this http://dpaste.com/703934/
<blackslik> Hello everyone ...i am back again , please how do i restore ubuntu to 2-3days back ?
<tewea> terminhell: it look like this http://dpaste.com/703934/
<kame> terminhell I thougt      sudo apt-get install update will do this
<gpannwitz> blackslik: that depends on how you do your backups
<Lint> kame, xchat is in universe, years may pass before someone will update it
<parana> in which package "glib-genmarshal" command installed
<scarleo> blackslik, just restore from your backup
<kame> Lint i see
<kame> :)
<terminhell> never used xchat
<Sentridoh> can someone help me. I'm receiving an error in the terminal when i try to log in as the root. "sudo: unable to resolve host"
<terminhell> you dont log in as root using sudo
<blackslik> i jst installed on 12 feb
<Sentridoh> what about sudo -s?
<parana> use "sudo su"
<blackslik> my sources.list cant be updated
<terminhell> its not exactly the same
<blackslik> dont know why
<parana> Need HeLP! in which package "glib-genmarshal" command installed
<Sentridoh> let me see if su works
<kame> terminhell Lint   I get an error. update don't accept arguments
<terminhell> if you just need root previlages just use su or sudo -s
<Sentridoh> still the same error.
<Lint> kame it's 'install'
<terminhell> is it a local install?
<Sentridoh> this started happening when i changed my computer name
<Nicekiwi> terminhell, its all from a single file: checkbox.log
<scarleo> blackslik, what do you mean can't be updated? You want to edit it? use sudo
<Sentridoh> what do you mean local? it's vlc movie player
<Nicekiwi> terminhell, any ideas?
<terminhell> OH your new user name isnt in the sudo'rs group
<orated> Hello! I'm getting error while update packages - http://imagebin.org/199194 . sources.list - http://paste.ubuntu.com/844148/. How can I fix it please?
<blackslik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/844236/
<kalimojo> hi. whenever my system updates i have to reinstall my wifi driver. cant get it to work this time :(
<kame> Lint but I need the newest version.    sudo apt-get update xchat doesn't work
<Sentridoh> what is sudo'rs group? and how do i fix it? i'm sorry i'm new when it comes to the terminal. just started using it a few weeks ago.
<parana> in which package "glib-genmarshal" command installed
<terminhell> Nicekiwi: *upgrade sorry
<quiescens> mm, no, they changed the computer name, not their user name
<scarleo> blackslik, what are you trying to do?
<ikonia> kame: why do you "need" the newest version ?
<Lint> kame 'install' will update it if it's in repos
<kame> ikonia  somebody said 2.8.6 is buggy
<Sentridoh> yea it use to be "dave@dave" but now it's "dave@holderman"
<Nicekiwi> right..
<blackslik> i am trying to update my sources.list
<tewea> damo22:her is the output of
<blackslik> becos i can run makefile command
<tewea> damo22:her is the output of http://dpaste.com/703934/
<terminhell> Sentridoh: check your resolve.conf in /etc
<parana> all people has just problems here without knowing hot to solve them :)
<scarleo> blackslik, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lint> kame look in debian for newer version
<parana> how**
<Sentridoh> okay
<quiescens> oh good, someone said its buggy in an unspecified way
<ikonia> kame: is it buggy for you ?
<faryshta> Which is the best way to install the Android-SDK on ubuntu?
<kame> Lint can you tell me how?
<ikonia> kame: I'm saying it's "not buggy" does that make it "ok" to use now ?
<kame> ikonia i dont want to show messages in xchat when somebody is connected. and i don't know how to switch this off.
<Lint> kame check packages.ubuntu.com or packages.debian.org
<AnyNickname> Hello
<Sentridoh> terminhell, do you mind if i private message you?
<terminhell> or just compile it from source...
<ikonia> kame: ok - you don't need to upgrade for that
<scarleo> faryshta, just follow the guide:  http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<terminhell> Sentridoh: go for it
<kame> Lint okay, thanks
<kame> ikonia thanks
<ikonia> kame: that's just a setting, someone in #xchat can tell you how to do that
<ikonia> kame: don't download packages from packages.debian.org
<ikonia> kame: unless you have a real reason to upgrade xchat - don't
<faryshta> scarleo, thanks do you know if there is a way to install it from repos?
<scarleo> faryshta, no
<kame> ikonia can you tell me? the right-click doesn't work
<ikonia> kame: you can disable join messages quite easy in the current version
<knittl> hi. i have high user space cpu usage, but no process uses it (checking with top and ps)
<knittl> what can be the cause/problem?
<computer_> Hey there damo22 thanks for the reply, so which one works? Perhaps I should just try both and see what happens? I have just been trying to find out whether I need the command before each new ppa
<kame> ikonia i have a german menu here :/
<faryshta> scarleo, you don't know or there isn't a way to do it?
<ikonia> knittl: pastebin a scren shot of top please.
<scarleo> faryshta, there isn't
<ikonia> kame: I don't know the german menu
<faryshta> scarleo, thank you very much.
<kame> ikonia and in the english?
<ikonia> kame: I don't have xchat on this machine, someone in #xchat can tell you very easy
<knittl> ikonia: just a sec
<computer_> damo22, Oh and sorry for taking so long to reply I was out having a shmoke
<ikonia> kame: /join #xchat and ask "how do I disable join/part messages in xchat" and they will tell you
<kame> ikonia i thougt this here is #xchat. sorry
<knittl> ikonia: http://fhlug.at/~dkf/top-cpu.png
<scarleo> kame, just right click the channel name ->settings->hide join/part messages
<ikonia> kame: this is #ubuntu
<knittl> 40 % userspace (applet in gnome panel shows half full – 1 core at 100 % i guess), but processes only add up to ~10 %
<ikonia> kame: look at cpufreq-applet and evince-thumbnail they are eating ram, I bet they are locking cpu, rather than using it
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> knittl: look at cpufreq-applet and evince-thumbnail they are eating ram, I bet they are locking cpu, rather than using it
<pigiman> hey guys. I did something trouble today, changed permission to the wrong library and now I can't use "sudo": sudo: /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so must be owned by uid 0
<ikonia> knittl: they have a massive foot print, I suspect something has gone wrong with one of them, if possible, kill them
<kalimojo> hi. whenever my system updates i have to reinstall my wifi driver. cant get it to work this time :(
<pigiman> any ideas how to fix it ?
<ikonia> pigiman: you'll need to change it from the recovery CD
<knittl> ikonia: \o/
<knittl> evince thumbnailer was the culprit
<pigiman> ikonia: thanks man
<ikonia> knittl: I bet it was looking CPU, rather than using it
<knittl> but why is it not killed when I log out of X??
<ikonia> knittl: top can be annoying in that situation
<knittl> ikonia: anyway, thanks a lot!!!
<ikonia> knittl: no problem
<Natherul> hey again all, im trying to (while root) to use telinit 3 and then im just moved to the login screen of ubuntu (need telinit 3 for nvidia install), any idea why or how to bypass this?
<maurizio> How could I see from terminal which video driver I've installed on my laptop?
<blackslik> scarleo thanks
<quiescens> Natherul: unless you have changed them at some point, most runlevels are the same by default in ubuntu
<kalimojo> hi. whenever my system updates i have to reinstall my wifi driver. cant get it to work this time :(
<Natherul> quiescens: ok because the nvidia installer wants runlevel 3 and warns me of this, and if i dont use it the preinstall script fails
<Natherul> quiescens: not really sure if i should continue when the preinstall script fails :P
<Kingsy> whcih vnc server is best to use that is running before a user is logged in?
<quiescens> Natherul: it likely wants X stopped, you can either reboot and add "text" to your boot options as you start or just stop your displaymanager service (which one you have will depend on your specific release)
<shellcode28> I have Ubuntu 11.10 on virtualbox i dont see the xorg.conf
<shellcode28> file
<Kingsy> screw it I will just try x11vnc
<Natherul> quiescens: thats why i started in recovery mode as i did not know how to stop displaymanager temporarily :P im a newb at linux still :P though in recov it fails with preinstall script
<Kingsy> or is vino better?
<screwed> Can I login to ubuntu without running the .profile?
<Kingsy> screw it vino it is
<SegF4ult> Ehm.. why does Unity kill itself once something like OpenBox is installed?
<screwed> Can I login to ubuntu without running the .profile? My .profile runs into an infinite loop?
<quiescens> Natherul: all that said, i find it dubious that any recent installer is really tripping up over ubuntu's style of runlevels, are you doing anything that could be considered particularly uncommon
<quiescens> Natherul: like an out of date release, or older drivers or anything
<Natherul> quiescens: no idea, just following the instructions on the nvidia page, and its the latest drivers for x64 linux
<SegF4ult> I have a slight snag with Ubuntu at the moment, I installed openbox just to check it out, but now my normal 'Ubuntu' session doesn't work as intended.. all I have is metacity and not the entirety of the unity shell anymore
<Natherul> quiescens: they are not for ubuntu in particular, the drivers from the ubuntu hardware thingie is too old for my graphics card sadly, thats why im trying with the ones from the nvidia homepage
<screwed> Can I login to ubuntu without running the .profile? My .profile runs into an infinite loop
<quiescens> Natherul: well if you are sure you need the ones from their site and the ones ubuntu offers to install are inadequate you can try i guess, but i can't really say for sure if it will work or not, hardware support issues are hit and miss unless you find someone with the same hardware that has done it
<john-dev> hello, i deleted a folder holding a mysql database, what's the ebst point to start to recover that folder? my hdd is ext3
<viman> I want to configure Openbox to make Alt-Tab circle through all desktop windows. Can someone help me?
<Natherul> quiescens: ok thanks anyway mate :P i need drivers that support my card to use gnome-shell wich I want...
<Natherul> quiscens: i'll give it a try, if nothing i can just reinstall this .P
<youtoo> each time start system i get error "networking not yet configured"
<youtoo> i have edited /etc/network/interface
<youtoo> not able to assigne static ipaddress
<shellcode28> I have Ubuntu 11.10 installed on Virtualbox
<shellcode28> but xorg.conf is missing
<quiescens> and is that a problem?
<Jordan_U> shellcode28: Ubuntu (and most current distributions) don't come with an xorg.conf by default.
<jameslord> hi all
<jameslord> what is the command to connect wifi ?
<shellcode28> yes they do come default
<mahaD> hello , i just made a mistake by pasting lines from my odbc.ini as root ; various comands like username=xxx hostname=xx password=xx got entered as command with no error output in the shell. what would nbe the effect of this on the system?
<Dr_willis> shellcode28:  there is no xorg.conf by default
<jameslord> i do not want to connect wifi using gui
<shellcode28> i have ubuntu on a virtualbox
<shellcode28> and is not showing up
<Jordan_U> shellcode28: What is not showing up?
<Dr_willis> 'not showing up' means what exactly?
<snowrichard> mahad it would set environment variables with those names, not cause harm
<jameslord> help
<jameslord> help..
<Dr_willis> and what release of ubuntu.
<jameslord> help ...
<shellcode28> THE xorg.conf
<jameslord> i need help:(
<shellcode28> on /etc/X11
<Dr_willis> jameslord:  that tends to get you ignored spamming the channel.
<Dr_willis> shellcode28:  X has auto configured for the most part fotr the last several releases.  /etc/X11/xorg.conf is often NOT needed. but is used if it exists.
<jameslord> Dr_willis dude, don't do that :)
<shellcode28> Well I'm trying to change the resolution
<Jordan_U> shellcode28: You probably need to install Virtualbox guest additions.
<shellcode28> i did
<viman> shellcode: just go to settings -> monitor
<Dr_willis> all ive ever had do with vbox is install  guest os in it. and enable the vbox guest addations.
<youtoo> any one have fair idea on ubuntu network troubleshoot before i get banned
<shellcode28> install
<Dr_willis> but i havent used it in ages. I do recall some unity issues with it in 11.10
<shellcode28> is already installed
<mlc> youtoo: what is your problem
<geirha> shellcode28: And you rebooted the guest after installation?
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73589/higher-screen-resolution-for-virtualbox
<shellcode28> i didn't reboot it said it was done
<shellcode28> and exit the terminal
<Dr_willis> you have to reboot the guest os.. for it to use the guest addations
<youtoo> network is not working for me.. i know the issue
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22743/how-do-i-install-guest-additions-in-virtualbox/22745#22745
<screwed> Can I login to ubuntu without running the .profile? My .profile runs into an infinite loop.
<youtoo> i have edited /etc/network/interface but it is not applied
<mlc> youtoo: cabel?
<Dr_willis> try ctrl-c  after you login via console?  screwed - ive never  managed to break .profile that way. :)
<Dr_willis> youtoo:  you restarted the networking service?
<youtoo> nope its vmware...some how eth0 is not default
<youtoo> Dr_willis: networking stop/waiting
<jpds> youtoo: Did you clone the machine?
<terminhell> do you have the guest user plugins?
<youtoo> nope
<Jordan_U> screwed: You can boot into recovery mode and fix your .profile.
<Krised> Any idea why an item added to the programs menu (submenu "Other") in gnome classic isnt showing after i did a remastersys ? The new iso isnt having that item.
<youtoo> it was working earlier after reboot.. it stop
<screwed> Dr_willis: will i be able to connect using another computer?
<jameslord> virtualbox is bullshit
<mlc> youtoo: it is virtial maschine?
<terminhell> the vm image will use a 'wired' connection, but your actual device is what matters
<youtoo> yes
<jameslord> not designed for human use:(
<terminhell> vm just bridges the connections
<jameslord> vbox is designed for beast:(
<psycho_oreos> jameslord, tried qemu?
<jameslord> oracle has tried its best to kill vbox:(
<jameslord> i use vmware:)
<mlc> youtoo: virtualbox, vmware... all gib shit
<mlc> big
<jatt> vbox for beast?
<jatt> I use vbox
<v5632> co mate za problem z vboxem...?
<v5632> ja sem v celku spokojen
<mlc> i wanst a fan from vbox or vmware
<v5632> na to ze je zdarma vicemene
<jameslord> jatt mainly the truth:) vbox is designed for beast:*(
<youtoo> mlc:but they are so flexi
<youtoo> mlc
<youtoo> mlc:its luxary
<mlc> youtoo: yes i know, easy to use
<mlc> youtoo: can you open a terminal an send a ping ?
<mlc> youtoo: ping google.de -I eth0
<mlc> youtoo: you must insert the right interface
<youtoo> mlc:eth0 is not geting ipaddress configured
<mlc> youtoo: wrong command: ping google.com -I eth0
<youtoo> when i ifconfig eth0 no ipaddress
<mlc> youtoo: mom. shit copy and paste
<mlc> youtoo: here is the right: ping -I eth1 google.de
<ok_lackyu_as> how to check "wide" of system bus (in bit ) ?
<mlc> ok_lackyu_as: you mean 32/64 bit?
<ok_lackyu_as> 128/256, etc,etc - yes
<youtoo> unknown host
<mlc> youtoo: take a other host: google.com
<mlc> youtoo: ah mom, if the network isnt running
<angelete2> hi
<angelete2> i have a strange behavior on my cron
<mlc> youtoo: can you make a command to list the actve interfaces: ifconfig
<angelete2> i launch some scripts in order to make daily backups
<youtoo> networking stop/waiting
<angelete2> to ensure backups to be right, i also run some test scripts on them, but they are behaving wrong
<angelete2> i'm going to paste it in pastebin
<mlc> youtoo: yea try this networking
<youtoo> for command...service networking status
<X0Rc0re> http://db.tt/172oFSpH
<bazhang> X0Rc0re, why post that here
<X0Rc0re> it was a mal functioned paste
<mlc> networking: service networking start
<angelete2> http://pastebin.com/2MNCi1sZ
<mlc> youtoo: service networking start
<glebihan> youtoo, networking isn't a daemon, so it's normal that it isn't running
<mlc> youtoo: but we must know which network controller are availabl
<angelete2> if i run this script as root (or any other user) it works nice, i get a file with lots of "filename - length"
<angelete2> but when it's launched by cron, instead of filename, it's geting modification hour
<angelete2> what can i help and why is it working bad? what am i doing wrong?
<mlc> youtoo: can you not open the network manager
<piliakis> hello guys. Is anyone running eve online on Ubuntu here?
<mlc> youtoo: in most systems are a tray icon with the network manager
<piliakis> I have a WINE question
<bazhang> piliakis, check the appdb
<youtoo> i am in run-level 3
<bazhang> piliakis, then /join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | piliakis
<ubottu> piliakis: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<geirha> angelete2: find "$srcdir" -type f -printf "%s - %p\n"
<shellcode28> i installed Virtualbox guest additions
<shellcode28> and i went to the terminal and type xrandr
<shellcode28> it shows a maxium of 3200x3200
<geirha> angelete2: ls should never be used in scripts, it is only meant to be used interactively.
<mlc> youtoo: have you general no networking in the vbox
<piliakis> thanks bazhang
<mcb_1> angelete2: At the end os the ls command put: 2>file.err It will redirect all erros messages to file.err. So you can know what went worng if your script. Problably, the script when run by cron is anuble to find the path to one of the commands......
<blackslik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/844285/   am getting this dont know what to do
<ikonia> blackslik: you are using PPA
<Ben64> blackslik: have you fixed your sources.list
<blackslik> Ben64, yes i have
<ikonia> Ben64: what was wrong with his sources.list ?
<Ben64> ikonia: was dapper
<ikonia> why was it dapper ?
<Ben64> not sure what has happened the past few hours
<Ben64> ikonia: no idea, he's on oneric
<ikonia> that sort of thing doesn't just "happen" someone or something has changed it
<geirha> mcb_1: That'll only redirect stderr of the last part of the pipeline.
<blackslik> so what to do bosses?
<mcb_1> geirha: I know, but with it he will be able to know what went worng with the script.
<Guest82852> hello
<ikonia> blackslik: why/how did your sources.list get changed to dapper ?
<Guest82852> hello
<LachlanH> Hey guys. Need a little help with screen res. Was all fine until I put a KVM between PC and Monitor. Now it's stuck at 640x480.
<Guest82852> does any body know how to compile xbmc in eclipse?
<blackslik> Ikonia , i kinda wanted to encrypt my chat with simp so there installs needs me to change sources.list
<ikonia> blackslik: please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<Ben64> LachlanH: you could take the kvm out, and generate a good xorg.conf with the monitor's info, so when the kvm is hooked up it can still remember the resolutions
<LachlanH> Ben64: Did it. Have a good xorg.conf I believe. Here is it, along with Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/ZEHaahTA
<blackslik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/844290/
<ikonia> blackslik: why have you set them to hardy ?
<ikonia> blackslik: ben said you where using oneric not hardy
<Ben64> LachlanH: on, then i'm not sure
<Ben64> LachlanH: oh*
<ikonia> Ben64: what ubuntu version are you using ?
<ikonia> Ben64: sorry, not you
<ikonia> blackslik: what version of ubuntu are you actually using ?
<blackslik> 11.10
<ikonia> blackslik: then why have you set your sources to hardy ?
<blackslik> I wanted to change stuff to work with a programm i am installing didnt work
<ikonia> blackslik: you can't just change the sources to other distros
<blackslik> right now i need to install gstm-1.2 but i cant makefile or use ./configure
<blackslik> hmmmm
<blackslik> what to do boss to make it normal
<ikonia> blackslik: sorry, your machine will be really messed up now
<blackslik> ok
<ikonia> blackslik: I'm not going to support your machine until you re-install
<blackslik> ok
<blackslik> i will
<wli> I'm looking for debs of very recent kernel versions, like 3.2 or later, and am having trouble concocting the right google search strings to turn them up.
<ikonia> wli: why are you looking for these debs ?
<theadmin> wli: "kernel ppa". But, this channel offers no support for third-party kernels
<Odding_pc> #ubuntu-nl
<wli> theadmin: I'll need no further support than just URL's of where to go for them. Even that's just a timesaver vs. brewing up my own (which I've done, but have issues with).
<bibic682> Hello all, I have recently installed 11.10. Why does my cpu get pegged at 100% usage every time I run a flash video online in firefox?
<angelete2> geirha: thank you very much
<ikonia> wli: why do you want them ?
<wli> ikonia: remap_file_pages() is broken on a broad spectrum of 2.6.x kernels.
<ikonia> wli: 11.10 uses a 3.X kernel
<bibic682> should have mentioned... It always did that on every version I have ever installed
<theadmin> wli: This offers the 3.2 kernel: https://launchpad.net/~francisbrwn9/+archive/kernels
<Ben64> bibic682: what cpu? what is the output of "uname -m" ?
<wli> theadmin: Also very helpful, thanks.
<bibic682> athlon 64 single core  3200 mhz
<bibic682> winxp uses 40 to 60 % during flash playback
<Ben64> bibic682: what about the second part of what i asked? uname -m
<Guest82852> has any one compiled xbmc in eclipse?
<Guest82852> has any one compiled xbmc in eclipse?
<Guest82852> has any one compiled xbmc in eclipse?
<Guest82852> has any one compiled xbmc in eclipse?
<FloodBot1> Guest82852: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unixbeard> I'm missing any sort of menu (top bar or bottom) when using Gnome in Ubuntu 11.10.  I'm not using Unity.  Gnome Classic has a menu at the top, but I can't stand it because it won't autohide, even with some gnome-shell-extension.  Gnome-tweak-tool won't even show any extensions in that tab.
<bibic682> i686
<Ben64> bibic682: well that cpu isn't very powerful, and linux isn't the greatest at flash
<evenHawk> hi can someone help me plz, i have troubles with my bandwith for a few days
<wli> Given this I may be stuck figuring out the iwlwifi issue myself.
<Youssef-k> hi
<bibic682> Ben64: I was hoping by now this latest version would have solved the resource issue. My 800 mhz android plays flash without a hiccup
<Ben64> bibic682: you *might* get better performance from 64 bit
<bibic682> Ben64: my only problem with ubuntu is the flash issue
<unixbeard> When I log into "Gnome" (not gnome classic, etc) in Ubuntu 11.10, there's no sort of top menu or bottom menu, it's just a desktop.  a 3d desktop, but just a desktop with no ability to launch anything.
<Ben64> bibic682: i'm just saying that cpu is pretty old to expect it to perform very well. i have an amd64 3200+ sitting in a drawer
<auronandace> unixbeard: can you take a screenshot?
<tumppu> unixbeard: you have gnome3?
<petsounds> unixbeard: there is a shell extension for hiding the top bar, i believe it's called autohidetopbar. install and make sure it is inside /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions folder
<unixbeard> tumppu: I do, gnome-shell.
<unixbeard> petsounds: I totally did.
<tumppu> press windows-button or take cursor to top left corner
<tumppu> should open the dash
<unixbeard> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K 2012-02-15 17:19 autohidetopbar2@werewolves.us
<unixbeard> tumppu: I tried that, but nothing happened.  I do have compiz and disabled unity (but I doubt that has anything to do with gnome3?)
<bibic682> Ben64: Ubuntu used to brag about running on "old" machines. I used to run it on my athlon  xp2400 with 512 meg of sdram
<unixbeard> I can try again and leave the mouse cursor up there longer and hold the windows key down.
<Ben64> unixbeard: have you tried running "gnome-panel"
<aguitel> how install java ?
<Ben64> bibic682: but as you said, flash is your only problem. ubuntu doesn't control adobe
<unixbeard> Ben64: I can't run anything under Gnome because there's no launcher, but I'll make a copy of terminal on the desktop and log in and try it again.
<Ben64> unixbeard: you could ssh in from another device and open things
<xsl> is it possible to install via apt-get a package from the next release ?
<bazhang> xsl, dont mix release repositories
<bazhang> !java > aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel, please see my private message
<aguitel> bazhang, ok but how i do with terminal ?
<bazhang> aguitel, you read the link? or not
<xsl> bazhang: its because i have a 10.04 box that needs the PSPP of precise pangolin
<unixbeard> I logged in under Gnome (not Gnome classic).  I opened up terminal from the desktop and ran gnome-panel, and sure enough it did come up... so it's not running gnome-panel automatically?  Also it still won't autohide even with the extension in /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions :\
<bazhang> xsl, wait until april then do the one step upgrade to the next lts
<ukatire> xsl: https://launchpad.net/~bojo42/+archive/pspp
<Onkeltem> Video editing q: what are differencies between OpenShot & Pitivi?
<janderson91z> could someone help me with an issue i'm having in xubuntu?
<sindile> is libreoffice 3.5.0 going to be available for 11.10
<janderson91z> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1926343
<bazhang> sindile, you mean backported?
<sindile> bazhang: yes
<Thorne> Can anybody help me with Ndiswrapper?
<bazhang> Thorne, with what chipset
<Thorne> bcm4313
<Thorne> I installed it
<Thorne> blacklisted otherdrives
<bazhang> Thorne, no need for ndiswrapper with the broadcom 43xx
<pipx> Hi
<pipx> A question:
<Thorne> Nah. It is not stable at all.
<Thorne> My wifi drops all the tie.
<Thorne> time.
<Thorne> I had Ndiswrapper installed. and it worked good.
<Thorne> Now I had to reinstall the os
<unixbeard> Okay, wow, I fixed the problem by adding gnome-panel to /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/gnome.session, then I can winkey + alt + right-click on the menubar and select properties, then auto-hide.
<unixbeard> Thank you.
<uncle_rom> wtf? lol
<pipx> In the shell I write (example) gedit, the GEdit opens, but I can to write again in the shell. How I can to write again in the shell (without close de gedit)?
<pipx> In the shell I write (example) gedit, the GEdit opens, but I can to write again in the shell. How I can to write again in the shell (without close de gedit)?
<ikonia> !wtf > uncle_rom
<ubottu> uncle_rom, please see my private message
<Thorne> ?
<uncle_rom> just kick me next time you have a problem ikonia
<uncle_rom> dont sand me PMs
<xsl> ukatire: tyvm
<uncle_rom> send*
<Onkeltem> Hi
<Onkeltem> Any news about screencasting software?
<bazhang> Onkeltem, kazam is quite good
<Onkeltem> bazhang: thats what I'm using now )
<Onkeltem> bazhang: ufort, lacking gnome3 integration makes it less usable :( Not way to "press Pause" quickly for example
<vageesh> Hi , can anyone guide me on how to install ubuntu 11.10 on oracle virtual box? I used to get errors that the iso file is unable to be mounted..
<ChaosR> hello, my microphone is not recognized in pulseaudio (and therefore not working in skype). it does work however. I unmuted it in alsamixer and I can hear myself through it. anybody knows how to get the microphone into pa?
<bazhang> Onkeltem, you could try eidete, but thats still under heavy development
<wli> Looks like the francisbrwn9 packages have the same problem as my own. Thanks anyway, though.
<compdoc> vageesh, maybe you have a bad downloaded iso file
<thomas> hiho
<thomas> how i can change the wm from gnome > fluxbox?
<thomas>  cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<thomas> /usr/bin/xdm
<Nom-> Hey guys, this is probably a little off topic.. anyone know how to open a stack of "screen" windows in say a bash for loop?
<bazhang> thomas, install fluxbox, choose at login window
<thomas> but he start after the login gnome desktop
<vageesh> compdoc , i verified it
<compdoc> vageesh, problems mounting the iso to install ubuntu does not indicate a problem with ubuntu
<Yaaaaaa> why does garbage flash always freeze if more than once audio is playing ?
<ikonia> Yaaaaaa: what is garbage flash ?
<Yaaaaaa> just referring to the fact that flash sucks ;-)
<ikonia> Yaaaaaa: ok, so your question is "Why does Flash freeze while I'm trying to play audio"
<Yaaaaaa> like If I go to a webpage and it has 2 little flash ads both with audio, it will freeze
<Yaaaaaa> chromium or firefox
<wangdx> dsfdasf
<meerkats> i have a problem with the update manager: since 2 weeks ago it automatically pops up, as its supossed to do, but then, automatically turns to grey, its blocked, and I can only force quit it, anu thoughts on this?
<meerkats> any*
<LukeNukem> hi, can someone help me in ripping music
<Yaaaaaa> ikonia: no idea then
<ikonia> Yaaaaaa: sorry, I wasn't looking at your problem, I was just explaining how you may want to ask a question with real info rather than your personal views like "garbage flash"
<Yaaaaaa> I knew it was a bad idea to come here
<LukeNukem> where else are you gonna get support for ubuntu opearting systems
<LukeNukem> its the same people thats here on the forums too.
<ikonia> LukeNukem: what's the issue ?
<ikonia> LukeNukem: we do support the ubuntu operating system here
<Yaaaaaa> its probably a problem with flash anyway not ubuntu.
<Yaaaaaa> maybe pulseaudio but that kinda sucks too.
<LukeNukem> ikonia, i got a shakira cD(:D), its all wav files..playing is a bit slow(slow drive) so i want rip these music to my hdd in mp3 format
<LukeNukem> any software to do that
<LukeNukem> also ikonia that support bit was for Yaaaaaa
<ikonia> LukeNukem: then Yaaaaaa should ask a question clearly if he wants support,
<Yaaaaaa> I did ask a question
<ikonia> LukeNukem: there are tons of audio extracting software,
<Yaaaaaa> you just took offense to my personal opinion
<ikonia> Yaaaaaa: not at all, I think flash is terrible also
<Yaaaaaa> LukeNukem: Sound Juicer comes to mine
<Yaaaaaa> mind*
<mun> hi
<ikonia> Yaaaaaa: xripper is old by very simple and easy
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> LukeNukem: xripper is old by very simple and easy
<mun> does anyone know how to set compiz to be the default in gnome 3 fallback under 11.10?
<LukeNukem> i agree flash is terrible
<Yaaaaaa> you can rip to .flac which is sort-of like a wav (same quailty) but smaller files
<ikonia> LukeNukem: also if you open the package manager and search for "ripping" or "ripper" you'll find a few more options
<LukeNukem> but its also a great addition.
<LukeNukem> they should avoid using it for websites(lot of exploits)
<LukeNukem> and use html5 players.
<ikonia> LukeNukem: does that answer your question ok ?
<ikonia> LukeNukem: there is also info on https://help.ubuntu.com on how to do common tasks
<LukeNukem> sound juicer and xripper not found but it leads me to another software called Audio CD Extractor
<Lint> LukeNukem, html5 is no match for flash
<ikonia> LukeNukem: I'm not aware of that product, but try it, see what you think
<LukeNukem> ikonia, thanks for the help, i thought i would be ambushed by anti pirates.
<ikonia> Lint: nor is it ontopic here
<snooops> Hi im using ubuntu 11.10 64bit with an ATI AMD Radeon 5650 HD. I have 2 monitors (LCD) with a resulotion of full hd (1920 x 1080) but ubuntu only gives me a maximum of 1680x1050. how can i change this?
<LukeNukem> Lint, come to offtopic
<ikonia> LukeNukem: not if you own the CD - got to be realistic
<pros977> I have a root account. I need to change the password without dealing with a prompt so I can write a script to do it. Any suggestions?
<LukeNukem> ikonia, i own the CD :D
<ikonia> pros977: you shouldn't be having a root account
<ikonia> LukeNukem: then being realistic, you can rip it
<LukeNukem> ok
<pros977> Don't lecture me on not having root plz
<Yaaaaaa> LukeNukem: check out .flac if you are going to rip alot of cd's alot better than MP3. and same quality as the cd.
<ikonia> pros977: then don't ask basic questions
<Kartagis> do you guys know if clementine rip a cd?
<ikonia> no idea, try it
<ikonia> research it
<LukeNukem> Karmaon, brasero can rip cd
<LukeNukem> to iso, if thats what your asking
<tumppu> i understand rippig for taking songs from cd
<snooops> any ideas for my resolution problem?
<tumppu> not copyin whole disk
<mert> Caspercom
<tumppu> but rhytmbox/banshee can too do it
<mert> * user_660 (~user@c-67-170-216-159.hsd1.ca.comcast.ne
<Caspercom> mert: ?
<LukeNukem> tumppu, whats your issue
<Infernal> Hello. I'm trying to benchmark(reads/writes) my USB3 drive. Does anyone know why would i be getting an error: A partition table was detected - write benchmarking requires the disk to be completely empty
<mert> turke'
<snooops> Hi, im using ubuntu 11.10 64bit with an ATI AMD Radeon 5650 HD. I have 2 monitors (LCD) with a resulotion of full hd (1920 x 1080) but ubuntu only gives me a maximum of 1680x1050. how can i change this?
<Infernal> I formated the flash drive. And it does not have any partitions in it.
<ikonia> Infernal: how did you format it ?
<mert> mailto:computer@CPE-121-214-175-103.lnse3.lon.bigpond.net.au
<ikonia> mert: please stop that
<mert> Infernal
<Infernal> ikonia, Yes, has no partitions. Does not show up in Devices. Still seas cant be benchmarked.
<ikonia> Infernal: how did you format it
<Infernal> ikonia, Disk utility -> format drive
<ikonia> Infernal: that will put a partition on it
<Infernal> mert, yes?
<sdsdsd> selam
<sdsdsd> [TR]hi
<Infernal> ikonia, how? I unmaunt drive -> Format Drive and it shows no partitions.
<ikonia> Infernal: what is the device name of the device /
<LukeNukem> i used sound juicer and it extracted the files
<Infernal> ikonia, ADATA Classic C103
<LukeNukem> but where are the files lol?
<ikonia> Infernal: sorry, I meant /dev/sd$
<LukeNukem> ikonia, can you help me out, idk where sound juicer extracted the files to
<meerkats> i have a problem with the update manager: since 2 weeks ago it automatically pops up, as its supossed to do, but then, automatically turns to grey, its blocked, and I can only force quit it, any thoughts on this?
<ikonia> LukeNukem: look in the preferences
<Infernal> ikonia, I'm not sure how to find out
<bazhang> meerkats, try  updating from the terminal, pastebin the output
<ikonia> Infernal: open the application and look through the preference settings
<Infernal> ikonia, Do you mean the Disk Utility application?
<Infernal> ikonia, the mount point is at /media/New Volume
<ikonia> Infernal: sorry, I was actually talking to someone else and got the questions confused, sorry about that
<ikonia> Infernal: ok - so the fact that it's mounted means there is a partition
<ikonia> Infernal: open a terminal and do "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin the output
<mlc> meerkats: you can make updates over synaptic too
<Infernal> ikonia, just reated one, sorry
<mlc> meerkats: you can install updates over synaptic too
<Infernal> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/844413/
<Wouter[nl]> Hi there
<ikonia> Infernal: ok - so as you can see /dev/sdb (your usb device) has a partition on it
<Wouter[nl]> When my computer boots (1 os) i get a busybox. When i type 'exit' and press enter, my pc continues booting. This happened after i installed mdadm (linux software raid). I reinstalled and did it again, works till the point i install mdadm. How do i fix this ?
<Infernal> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/844416/
<mlc> Wouter[nl]: boot with install cd
<Infernal> ikonia, I deleted it. I still get: A partition table was detected - write benchmarking requires the disk to be completely empty
<ikonia> Infernal: looks better
<ikonia> Infernal: what bench marking tool are you using ?
<Wouter[nl]> mlc: And then ? The rest of the system works fine, i was hoping to not have to reinstall the os again.
<Infernal> ikonia, The one found on ubuntu 11.10 "Disk utility"
<ikonia> Infernal: that's not a bench marking utility is it ?
<Infernal> ikonia, No. Its just a general purpose disk utility that comes packed with the OS.
<ikonia> Infernal: ok, so I asked you what bench marking tool you are using
<Infernal> ikonia, You think it might be a software issue?
<mlc> Wouter[nl]: start a rescue shell and make this command: update-grub or update-grub2
<Krised> Is it possible to have a script run ONCE ? that is.. after you install it it doesnt run next time you reboot ? Or how to put a icon on the desktop of the first user only
<ikonia> Infernal: please answer the questions I'm asking - not what you think I'm asking
<Infernal> ikonia, read/write
<ikonia> Infernal: what benchmarking software are you using
<mlc> Wouter[nl]: your problem is the bootmanager
<ikonia> Infernal: read/write isn't a software
<pixie79> hi all, I have just noticed a problem that my password policies in pam are not being used when a user run the 'passwd' command on the console and thus as user can make passwords that are much to easy -here is my pam setting http://www.pastie.org/3394484 do you have any ideas ?
<ikonia> Infernal: what benchmarking software are you using
<Infernal> ikonia, Sorry, give me a sec.
<Infernal> ikonia, "Disk Utility"
<ikonia> Infernal: that is NOT bench marking
<Yaaaaaa> ikonia: it does benchmarking also
<ikonia> Infernal: Infernal there is some soft of "info" tools in it
<ikonia> Infernal: are you sure you are running the tool against /dev/sdb ?
<pros977> ikonia: I didn't mean to sound snyde, but I didn't appreciate the 'don't ask simple questions' response. fyi
<Infernal> ikonia, it has benchmarking capabilities
<Infernal> ikonia, Yes, i selected the proper drive and using the benchmark functionality, thou it fails.
<ikonia> pros977: if you know well enough how to enable a root account you should be able to do basic things, me informing you (who I have no idea of your abilities at this time) that the root account is locked is totally reasonable
<ikonia> pros977: if you don't want to be told not to ask simple questions, then don't complain that someone is giving you simple warnings about not running the root account unlocked
<Infernal> ikonia, Wait, why is of importance that its against /dev/sdb ?
<ikonia> Infernal: because that is your usb disk
<ikonia> Infernal: /dev/sda is your internal hard disk
<Wargasm> how do I change my autostart options?
<Wargasm> when I boot my netbook it keeps running Tor, without my firewall I wouldn't even know it
<Infernal> ikonia, I am trying to benchmark my Flash Drive.
<Krised> wargasm I belive you can set it in the settings if it starts at boot
<ikonia> Infernal: I know this, you've told me
<Wargasm> checking now
<arand> Wargasm: I guess you'd use update-rc.d
<Infernal> ikonia, I'm not sure whats the next step. I took a look at /dev/sda1-n if i try to open them up it seas There is no application installed for block device files.
<Wargasm> arand: how do I use that?
<Wargasm> arand: nm I got it, thanks
<arand> Wargasm: Something like "sudo update-rc.d tor disable" read "man update-rc.d" for full usage
<ikonia> Infernal: /dev/sda1 is your INTERNAL disk
<ikonia> Infernal: I've told you /dev/sdb is your flash drive
<Wargasm> arand: it was update-rc.d -f tor remove
<Wargasm> is there a way to see whats starting up?
<Infernal> ikonia, Sorry. found it.
<arand> Wargasm: Well, you can either remove or disable it, I guess it's hard to start it post-boot if it's removed.
<Wargasm> eh, its ok... I actually don't even know how it got there
<Wargasm> I don't like things running unless I run them myself
<Infernal> ikonia, what do i need to do with it?
<arand> Wargasm: YOu could always check why using "aptitude why tor" (provided you have tor installed)
<arand> Wargasm: And maybe even uninstall it if you don't need it..
<Wargasm> arand: I have the stand alone tor browser installed
<Wargasm> arand: tor seems to have been working without my knowledge for a while now
<TioChico> helow
<sdsdsd> (6)
<TioChico> good morning
<TioChico> everbudy
<helo>  
<bazhang> TioChico, ubuntu support question?
<diverdude> How do i see the version of my apache?What do i install to use java in my browsers?
<Redruver> Hi guys.
<arand> RIght.
<arand> Wargasm: So you will probably need to have the service running for that browser to work.
<Redruver> Just a quick question; I've gotten bt5 running on my tablet, and the openjre isedtea plugin isn't working in firefox....
<arand> Wargasm: Well, as long as nothing connects to the tor service it doesn't actually do stuff, I guess.
<Redruver> As far as I know it's a ubuntu variant, any idea on what I shoud do?
<bazhang> Redruver, ask in bt support
<bazhang> !backtrack | Redruver
<ubottu> Redruver: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Redruver> Oh.
<Redruver> Sweet, thanks.
<TioChico> XD
<Redruver> ...Uhm.
<Redruver> Yeah, it says (404) cannot send in channel.
<Redruver> I'm not on irc often, but it seems like they don't want any of my shit.
<Wargasm> arand: only one way to know... I'm going to test it out
<parana> guys i have a problem, when i start my computer i cant see devices connected to usb. Even though "modprobe g_ether" or "modprobe g_zero" or "modprobe usbserial" and more.. But after plug out and plug in usb device, i can see them.. What is problem?
<Wargasm> arand: it explains an error I was getting with tor before... it kept saying tor was already running... but thats before I knew about the killall command
<Justus> hi, I got the following setup in mind: local imap server on my laptop, thunderbird to access it, now I want to fetch mails automatically from several pop3 accounts, any tips on what server would be suited best and possible howtos?
<Wargasm> arand: it works fine, so it looks like this was a different standalone process
<dvhh> Justus : something like this ? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/central-home-mail-server-fetching-pop3-delivering-via-imap-with-linux-203458/
<Wargasm> arand: thanks for the help
<Guest232> sup
<Justus> dvhh: Exactly what I was looking for, thank you very much :)
<dvhh> Justus : np , google pretty much gave the answer ;)
<Justus> dvhh: I had difficulty because I couldn't get my search parameters right ^^
<Justus> maybe I think too complicated ^^
<ikonia> Infernal: what do you mean, what do you need to do with it ?
<bazhang> Carmivore, hi
<mikeman76> hey, xubuntu noob here, I have a ati driver problem. I have a acer netbook (aspire one) that has mobility HD4200. The propietory drivers wont install and I am stuck at 1024x600 and I need native res on my tv. Is there an easy fix? like an updated deb package?
<Infernal> ikonia, I bought it 3 days ago. I want to do a read/write benchmark so i can see if its faulty. It reads from 40-80, but if i write to it starts at 80 and by the end of the file transfers its at 5mb/s.
<mikeman76> sorry the native res is 1920x1080 and its hooked through hdmi
<ikonia> Infernal: saying the same thing over and over isn't helping
<ikonia> Infernal: I %100 understand you want to bench mark the disk, I fully understand that
<Infernal> ikonia, Well thats it. The native app is not cutting it. I found way of benchmarking via terminal. dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/test.data bs=1k count=128k
<kalimojo> hi. whenever my system updates i have to reinstall my wifi driver. cant get it to work this time :(
<ikonia> Infernal: that isn't testing it !!!!!
<ikonia> Infernal: /tmp is your INTERNAL DISK !!
<ikonia> Infernal: how hard is this to grasp, you need to run the disk utility tool against the device /dev/sdb
<DinoMuffin> do not run dd on /dev/sdb
<DinoMuffin> if anything else
<kalimojo> ikonia : what is the disk utility tool ?
<serega_by> Hi all
<Infernal> ikonia, It seems it's working both ways. I told you before. I done it. And it gives me the error i pasted before.
<OerHeks> i do readtest with "sudo hdparm -t /dev/sdb"
<quiescens> mm, dd to /tmp would give me some fun numbers i expect
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<ikonia> Infernal: /tmp is NOT your usb flash disk
<ikonia> Infernal: that test is doing nothing
<serega_by> Why  bluetooth motorola does not work in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Infernal: you are running that test against your internal disk
<Infernal> ikonia, I understood that. I didnt understand the terminal command, true. But if you are talking about "Disk Utility" when you say you need to run it against /dev/sdb, i have.
<serega_by> I have Notebook HP pavillion with built-in bluetooth
<Infernal> ikonia, Sorry my punctuation was a mess there.
<ikonia> Infernal: don't worry about punctuation
 * quiescens blinks
<boson> Hi there...i'm pretty much new to ubuntu 11.10. installed it 3 days ago, using all of my HDD since there were no important files or anything left. now i also want to reinstall windows 7 as a dualboot system but unfortunately i cant create a second partition with "gparted" or "KDE partitionmanager". gparted tells me i cant unmount my HDD and KDE tells me i dont have root-rights. didn't find any information in the forums/wiki. somebody here
<boson>  that can help me ?
<Lint> boson, use livecd
<bazhang> boson, booted from livecd?
<Wargasm> crap, didn't work
<bazhang> boson, or are you trying to do this with a mounted filesystem
<boson> yea i read that...but...seriously i dont have a cd that i can burn knoppix on
<boson> well i want to unmount it
<Logos01> Anyone here familiar with how CentrifyDC affects /var/log/lastlog?
<Lint> boson, and ubuntu cd?
<boson> cant i just create a "livecd"-usb ?
<bazhang> Logos01, installed from where
<Logos01> I'm having an issue with it claiming it's 407GB in length (and df -h / 'reading' that.)
<boson> because i have the ubuntu bootable usbstick
<Logos01> bazhang: Ubuntu repo.
<bibic682> went from 11.10 to 10.10.....comfort zone
<Logos01> Ubuntu 11.10 amd64
<bazhang> Logos01, which repo
<Logos01> bazhang: Either universe or multiverse. Whichever it lives in. I forget which.
<bazhang> !info centrifydc
<ubottu> Package centrifydc does not exist in oneiric
<kpas_> boson, Have thought about installing Win7 first then installing U
<boson> i thought about that....but i think that would be a bit unprofessional :)
<sskalnik> can anyone look at a makefile and tell me where I borked it up? I get a good compile for "all", but not if I just use "modules" - even though the latter is called by the former
<Lint> boson, and when you boot from usb stick...
<kpas_> boson, why would that be
<Logos01> ii  centrifydc                 4.4.3-464-0ubuntu0         Centrify Express
<Logos01> bazhang: It's an ubuntu package.
<Logos01> In 11.10.
<Logos01> So try that again.
<carpediembaby> hi. i am trying to set proxy settings for apt and following this link: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html but it doesn't seem to work
<carpediembaby> can someone tell me an alternate or how to fix this ?
<rabbi11> Guys, I got ubuntu 10.04 live cd, how can i restore or reconfig my gnome, xorg, and nvidia drivers ?
<dvhh> boson : http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livehd.php
<Logos01> carpediembaby: As a work-around, you can use the "http_proxy" environment variable when running apt via CLI.
<boson> well i guess that would be an easy way but since i already have ubuntu...i thought it cant be that hard to make anoter parition
<bazhang> Logos01, its in partner repo
<Logos01> carpediembaby: I.e.; "export http_proxy=http://user:pass@url"
<boson> ah thx dvhh
<kpas_> boson, yeah I hear ya - it was just a thought
<Simon1245> Hey guys, you know Ubuntu TV, is it possible to get it on ubuntu 11.10?
<rabbi11> Guys, I got ubuntu 10.04 live cd, how can i restore or reconfig my gnome, xorg, and nvidia drivers ?
<Monster> hello?
<Lint> Simon1245, ubuntutv is a vaporware
<dvhh> boson : I knew the solution existed, already done it before
<bazhang> Simon1245, its not a released product, and for tvs only, so no
<carpediembaby> Logos01: let me try it .. i type it at the commandline just like that?
<Logos01> bazhang: That's nice. My question still stands, however: /var/log/lastlog is claiming it is 407GB and df -h / recognizes this (as does ls -lh)
<bazhang> Lint thats false
<Logos01> carpediembaby: Well, you want to replace the user:pass@url with the correct info for your situation, but yes.
<Simon1245> bazhang, Lint  Oh so that means you can't have ubuntu TV on a laptop?
<boson> but anyways, why cant i unmount my filesystem ?
<bazhang> Simon1245, correct
<Logos01> boson: Because it's in use?
<Simon1245> bazhang, Ah ok, I thought it was gonna be for laptops so you could watch TV and shit directly from it, would be awesome if that was possible :D
<carpediembaby> Logos01: of course. but it is global or just for that terminal session?
<boson> yes sure but....i didnt really get what that mounting is all about
<Lint> boson, why would you ever have your hd mounted if you booted from usb stick?
<bazhang> Simon1245, www.ubuntu.com/tv
<boson> i didnt lint, that was just a first step
<dvhh> boson: you can but not with everything running
<ejv> !language | Simon1245
<ubottu> Simon1245: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Simon1245> bazhang, checking it now :) Thanks
<Logos01> carpediembaby: The "export" command only applies to the shell you are in, and any child processes of that shell.
<carpediembaby> Logos01: i keep getting 404
<Simon1245> ejv, My bad used to say "shit" in like every sentence whenever I forget a word lol, I'll try to watch what I say :)
<Logos01> ... this channel really needs to grow up about the language thing. It's a serious black mark agains the channel.
<boson> my windows 7 (and pretty much everything else of my pc crashed a couple of days ago. so i used ubuntu via usb to safe my files on an external hdd. then i installed ubuntu on my hdd.
<Monster> should i install drivers if everything works?
<Logos01> Monster: No.
<Logos01> That's in the kernel.
<Logos01> Do not screw with the kernel.
<Monster> ok
<Logos01> carpediembaby: cut-and-paste it into pastebin.org.
<Monster> how do i get that icon to disapear
<Logos01> Monster: "Additional Drivers available" you mean?
<Lint> boson, now boot from whatever media you installed ubuntu
<rabbi11> Guys, I got ubuntu 10.04 live cd, how can i restore or reconfig my gnome, xorg, and nvidia drivers ?
<Lint> *from
<boson> jup
<boson> cya soon :)
<dvhh> Simon1245: should be already possible if you've got a TV tuner that work with linux on your laptop
<Monster> yes additional drivers
<Monster> for my wifi and video card
<Logos01> Anyone familiar with how centrifydc affects /var/log/lastlog? df -h / is claiming that I'm using 415GB when I've only got 28GB used, and lastlog is (sparse) at 408GB according to ls -lh.
<Simon1245> dvhh, Ah, I don't have that, I thought it would be possible to get it directly from the internet or something like that :D
<Monster> i installed them before but then ubuntu would freeze and i had to reinstall it
<Logos01> Monster: Those are okay to install. It's just a thing to let you *choose* if you want to use closed-source stuff.
<Simon1245> But how are you supposed to get Ubuntu TV then? You gotta buy it from their site or something? Or they gonna sell it in the shops or how will it work?
<Monster> ahh ok
<mlc> rabbi11: save your home /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Logos01> Open up the dialogue; it should have an option to not do it.
<Monster> thanks logos
<mneptok> Logos01: AFAIK Centrify is available from the partner and third-party repos. not main Ubuntu repos.
<dvhh> Simon1245 : so you want a pretty interface for streaming ?
<Logos01> mneptok: Yes, and I have it installed.
<Monster> does anyone on here know how to use aircrack?
<Logos01> That's why I'm asking here.
<Simon1245> dvhh, What do you mean?
<Hamed> hello, i tried 10 times to make open as administrator shortcut in right click menu  but i couldn't i want easy way to make chmod to files and this way is the easiest for me
<rabbi11> mlc: i can't find it :(
<mikeman76> can someone please help with my ati mobility driver problem. I have HD4200 and Jockey will not install driver, or post driver.... im lost
<mneptok> Logos01: if you think Centrify is filling log space, try asking in Centrify-specific venues about such stuff (e.g. dialing down verbosity).
<Logos01> mneptok: It's not.
<Logos01> The file is actually 4KB in size.
<Simon1245> dvhh, I was hoping that this thing could be something like "Apple TV" but which would work directly from the computer where you could save all your images and shit and view them directly from your computer and see them on the TV or something like that wher eyou also could watch TV and youtube videos and all that
<Logos01> However, it is a sparsefile and because of how CentrifyDC assigns UIDs it is reporting itself as 407GB in size.
<Logos01> And df -h / is 'honoring' that.
<mneptok> Logos01: so unmount what you have to to run an fsck
<Logos01> mneptok: That would not help.
<Logos01> Could not help.
<magnum54> Looking for some suggestions on recov ering lost files via software program. I am not having luck with /scalpel , foremost
<dvhh> Simon1245 : how about xbmc ?
<rabbi11> mlc: it's not there in the folder
<mneptok> Logos01: if you say so. good luck to you.
<Logos01> mneptok: The file is not 'damaged' or 'mangled'.
<Simon1245> dvhh, What's that?
<Logos01> It is -- and *should* be -- a sparsefile.
<mneptok> Logos01: that's not what fsck checks.
<ejv> Again, watch your language Simon1245, thx.
<Logos01> mneptok: Then what would its effect be in this case?
<Simon1245> ejv, sorry once again, I'll try to be more careful when typing.
<rabbi11> i am in the live cd Desktop, can i install the nvidia driver from here and can i solve the problem in the main ubuntu ?
<dvhh> Simon1245 : http://xbmc.org/ mostly what you described
<mneptok> Logos01: checking allocation blocks to find allocated space that has been marked such in error.
<ejv> :)
<Logos01> mneptok: There's no misallocated space.
<arand_> magnum54: photorec is another alternative.
<mneptok> Logos01: right you are if you say so. i would run an fsck on the filesystem before anything else.
<magnum54> thanks arand, I have used it. Have to go now
<Logos01> Let's go ahead and say I've done that.
<Logos01> What now?
<eagles0513875|||> hey guys i have a more lighter weight DE im setting up using compiz and the cairo dock
<mneptok> Logos01: i go to get coffee and stop wasting my time.
<eagles0513875|||> for some reason though my network doesnt automatically connect to wifi after loggin gin any ideas as to my issue
<mlc> rabbi11: no that is not posible, you can start a rescue shell and install packages via aptitude
<Logos01> mneptok: Indeed, since you clearly don't want to understand the actual issue at work here.
<mikeman76> hmmm linux mint it is I guess
<Simon1245> dvhh, Do you know how I can set this up?
<Monster> i've tried for about a week and about 5 different dirstros of linux and finally i got natty to work on my net book
<Logos01> Anyone at all? CentrifyDC is causing my /var/log/lastlog to report (sparsefile) as 407GB, and `df` is "honoring" this. Anyone familiar with this?
<mneptok> Logos01: i do not have this problem. most users do not. you yourself are blaming Centrify. which is not provided by Ubuntu developers. if *you* want to understand the issue, try following advice, or if the advice given does not suit you, go ask Centrify. it's their product that is seemingly failing.
<dvhh> Simon1245 : there are some debian package I think
<Logos01> mneptok: It's an Ubuntu-branded package on an Ubuntu system. I was hoping that someone in here would be competent enough to handle edge case situations.
<dvhh> Simon1245 : http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Installing_XBMC_for_Linux#Ubuntu
<Logos01> If you are not qualified, please stop wasting my time.
<Simon1245> dvhh, I'm using ubuntu atm, btw, what do I need for thsi to work? An apple TV or just a TV or anything else?
<mneptok> Logos01: it's no more "Ubuntu-branded" than a muffler that says "Fits Chevy" on the box is "Chevy-branded"
<dvhh> Simon1245 : http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu,_a_Step-by-Step_Guide
<Logos01>  "
<Logos01> " /ignore mneptok" it is.
<epaphus> Hello, i just installed Ubuntu 11.10... but it looks very different from 11.04.. can I roll back to the classical interface of gnome?
<mkb73> ciao a tutti
<mneptok> Logos01: bad idea.
<Hamed> hello, i tried 10 times to make open as administrator shortcut in right click menu  but i couldn't i want easy way to make chmod to files and this way is the easiest for me i installed nautilus gksu
<Simeon> @epaphus: yes you can if you have it installed
<etheretic> anyone running wmspaceweather had an update the last 3-4 days?
<dvhh> Simon1245 : linux/any distro or windows or apple whatever
<epaphus> Simeon, how?
<Logos01> Anyone willing to be helpful to my circumstance? CentrifyDC is causing my /var/log/lastlog file to report (sparsely) as 407GB in size; and `df` is 'honoring' this. Anyone familiar with this situation?
<Simon1245> dvhh, Will this connect to the TV aswell?
<Simeon> on login.its listed in your login screen. i think its a little wheel you click on.
<Wouter_> When my computer boots (1 os), i get a busybox (intrinfs) and i have to type 'exit' before my computer continues to boot. (after that it works fine). this happened after i installed mdadm (software linux raid). I tried reinstalling ubuntu but every time when i install mdadm i get the busy box again and i have to type exit before it continues. I tried to go to the commandline (in ubuntu) and type sudo update-grub (and grub2) but when 
<Simeon> if it isnt listed, you need to install it.
<dvhh> Simon1245 : on your laptop only, you would need to connect your laptop to your TV via the correct video cables
<Wargasm> Simeon: the cog?
<Logos01> No one at all, then?
<Wargasm> Simeon: I think thats what its called
<Simon1245> dvhh, Ah so I would need like a HDMI cable to do that, right?
<dvhh> Simon1245 : or a vga cable
<Hamed>  sudo apt-get install nautilus-gksu but i can't see open as administrator i want easy way to make chmod without writing any codes every time
<ikonia> SheTuggedMyPenor: ok - change it again to something nice
<Simon1245> dvhh, I thought it was like wireless thing
<SheTuggedMyPenor> ah derp, forgot I was in here, will part untill I change it back
<ikonia> thanks
<kalimojo> hi. whenever my system updates i have to reinstall my wifi driver. cant get it to work this time :(
<dvhh> Simon1245 : I don't think your TV is yet that smart
<Simon1245> dvhh, Hmm yeah it's like 3-4 years old now I think
<Simon1245> dvhh, I think we bought it in 2008 or something if I remember right maybe even older
<Logos01> Hamed: What you're after is explained here: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<dvhh> Simon1245 : If it could browse DLNA sources you could
<Logos01> Hamed: Alternatively, create a simple script and place it on your desktop; that script will contain a line, "sudo nautilus ."
<Logos01> This will open up your filebrowser to your desktop, but it will be opened as root/administrator.
<rabbi1> how can i restore my gnome, xorg, and nvidia drivers with a live CD ?
<etheretic> wmspaceweather stopped updating simultaneously with the local weather applet.
<Simon1245> dvhh, I doubt it can
<Logos01> That will then let you interact with things with those privileges. @ Hamed
<Logos01> rabbi1: Look into chrooting.
<Simon1245> dvhh, What about the xbox? Some sort of way to connect it together with this?
<dvhh> Simon1245 : Does your TV got any network connection at all ?
<mneptok> Logos01: "sudo" is not for use with GTK apps. "gksu" is used for that.  <--- Hamed
<Simon1245> dvhh, I don't think so, it's not that advanced, although Xbox does, I've been able to use the Windows media center thing and the xbox connected together
<dvhh> Simon1245 : yeah you could use your XBOX like that, but XBMC remain superior in every way (it was developed for the original xbox)
<Logos01> Anyone willing to be helpful to my circumstance? CentrifyDC is causing my /var/log/lastlog file to report (sparsely) as 407GB in size; and `df` is 'honoring' this. Anyone familiar with this situation?
<metallico> hi guys, how do i install php 5.2 on Ubuntu 11.04?
<Simon1245> dvhh, So it should work on Xbox 360 too, rihgt?
<dvhh> Simon1245 : then you could install a DNLA server on ubuntu for your xbox360
<Logos01> metallico: You need to add a repository that contains it.
<rabbi1> Logos01: u mean this http://www.tuxation.com/chrooting-into-a-linux-environment.html ?
<dvhh> Simon1245 : no it worked on craked xbox, as an homebrew
<Simon1245> dvhh, :D I'm a noob at this honestly :D Wanna show me how? :D
<mlc> metallico: sudo aptitude install php5
<quiescens> Logos01: 407gb is not actually entirely out of the ordinary for /var/log/lastlog, if df is claiming that it is actually being used like that then that might be a problem, but the displayed size of lastlog has been seen higher than that depending on various factors
<Logos01> The easiest is sudo apt-add-repository ppa:andphe/php , followed by replacing "natty" with "maverick" in the files it adds in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Wouter_> When my computer boots (1 os), i get a busybox (intrinfs) and i have to type 'exit' before my computer continues to boot. (after that it works fine). this happened after i installed mdadm (software linux raid). I tried reinstalling ubuntu but every time when i install mdadm i get the busy box again and i have to type exit before it continues. I tried to go to the commandline (in ubuntu) and type sudo update-grub (and grub2) but when 
<metallico> where can i find the repo?
<Wouter_> Anyone have any ideas?
<metallico> mlc, that gives me php 5.3
<Logos01> quiescens: I'm aware of that.
<Logos01> lastlog is *supposed* to be a sparsefile.
<Logos01> Trouble is, df is honoring it.
<Hamed> is there is any way to make chmod to folder from right click after choose run as nautilus or something like that
<ikonia> metallico: I would strongly advise you agaist using an external repo/package from outside hte ubuntu repos
<Logos01> rabbi1: That looks right by the url.
<dvhh> Simon1245 : is your laptop powerful enough to trancode video in real time ?
<Logos01> Hamed: Not really. You can change the executability of it and who is permitted to read/write it from the 'permissions' tab though.
<rabbi1> Logos01: please can u let me know, i am new to this, hope i won't screw it up
<rabbi1> ;)
<Simon1245> dvhh trancode means? It has 4gb ram, 500gb harddrive, 512mb Radeon grapich card
<dvhh> Simon1245 : http://superuser.com/questions/242986/what-is-the-best-dlna-server-for-ubuntu
<Logos01> rabbi1: There are youtube videos that talk about restoring GRUB on a system via chrooting. Watch a few. It's not a rough concept.
<Hamed> i must enter from gksudo nautilus at first
<dvhh> Simon1245 : http://askubuntu.com/questions/1755/what-dlna-server-to-choose
<rabbi1> Logos01: ok , thank you
<quiescens> Logos01: do you actually know that it is lastlog that is showing up in df?
<dvhh> Simon1245 : trancode mean recoding media for the target player
<Logos01> Hamed: That's why I suggested a script on your desktop that contains "sudo nautilus ."
<quiescens> Logos01: and not files that have been "deleted" from the filesystem heirarchy but are still open by a process?
<Logos01> quiescens: I've only got 28GB of data on the server.
<mneptok> Hamed: if you want to change permissions of things not owned by you, and do it from a GUI, then yes, "gksu nautilus"
<Logos01> Max has never been above 40.
<mneptok> Hamed: be very, very careful what you do.
<Logos01> It's reporting over 400.
<Simon1245> dvhh, No idea if it is
<Logos01> ls -lh /var/log/lastlog shows 407GB.
<kame> what does "ls ~ " mean?
<Logos01> kame: It lists out the files in your "home" directory.
<mneptok> Hamed: do not run the "sudo nautilus" command that Logos01 gave. use "gksu nautilus"
<Logos01> kame: man ls
<kame> Logos01 thank you
<mastro> I've set up nfs in /etc/fstab. It is not mounting at boot time, if I mount -a after the system has been booted it works
<Simon1245> dvhh, Can I open a private chat with you maybe?
<keyna> (j miui
<keyna> sry
<mastro> How do I make an NFS filesystem boot up on ubuntu server?
<mastro> sorry I meant mount at boot time
<crizzy> mastro: place it to /etc/fstab
<quiescens> Logos01: still, i would probably check lsof for deleted files just in case, it seems unlikely that df would suddenly decide to misbehave
<Logos01> mastro: Add it to your /etc/fstab is correct. Be sure to use the IP address rather than the DNS address, for stability.
<mastro> crizzy, that's what I did
<Logos01> quiescens: There aren't any. I've checked.
<CharminTheMoose> Is there such thing as top for networks?
<mastro> Logos01, I did.. but it's not mounting at boot time
<Logos01> Plus; there's simply never been that much data on my system.
<mastro> Logos01, crizzy and I can mount it with mount -a. So the configuration is correct
<mastro> crizzy, Logos01 I would think of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/45842 but it's old and closed already
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 45842 in sysvinit (Ubuntu) "nfs shares not mounted at startup" [Medium,Fix released]
<Logos01> mastro: Then it's a network issue; your machine isn't getting network connection "in time" to pick up those shares at boot.
<Infernal> ikonia, Well i managed to make a test. I wanna thank you for your patience :)
<Hamed> ok thank you it's done but every time i must to go to opt then choose lamp then htdocs then my website then    then   then  any way to do it easier than that
<mastro> Logos01, how so? It's eth0 and I have connection at boot time
<theadmin> Hamed: Make a link?
<mneptok> mastro: are you using NetworkManager to configure interfaces? or is that all defined in /etc/network/interfaces and such?
<Logos01> mastro: Try adding those mount commands to /etc/rc.d/
<mastro> Logos01, it's ubuntu service, no gui
<mastro> Logos01, ah.. ubuntu server
<theadmin> Hamed: ln -s /opt/lamp/your_website/htdocs ~/htdocs
<Logos01> mastro: Different things happen at different points in the boot process.
<Logos01> If the network isn't up when the mount calls are made, nfs mount will fail.
<CharlieSu> When doing a 'apt-get update' I see an 'Ign' which i think is ignore..  Why woudl this happen?   (Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/eternicode/rtorrent-0.8.7/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US)
<mastro> Logos01, I know.. but on any other system (not ubuntu) I always just placed nfs in /etc/fstab and it booted, so this is probably a bug
<theadmin> CharlieSu: Means the file is unchanged and therefore the old one is used
<theadmin> CharlieSu: Normal, nothing to worry about
<mneptok> mastro: try adding 'sudo mount -a' to rc.local
<Logos01> mastro: It's probably a hardware issue.
<Logos01> Boot order, or network issue.
<CharlieSu> theadmin: is there a way to list all the packages in this PPA?  I thought i  could install a more recent version of rtorrent w/ it
<Logos01> If it were genuinely a bug then you would have trouble mounting via mount -a
<mastro> Logos01, no it isn't I connect to the system with ssh only
<theadmin> CharlieSu: Well, the ingored one is the translations...
<mastro> Logos01, and it's a virtual machine
<theadmin> CharlieSu: And no, I know no way to list all packages in a repo
<mneptok> mastro: rc.local gets executed very late in the boot process.
<mastro> mneptok, ok that's an hack tough
<mneptok> mastro: are you using NetworkManager to configure interfaces? or is that all defined in /etc/network/interfaces and such?
<mastro> mneptok, and I need the NFS to be up BEFORE ssh server
<Hamed> do you want me to write this code in terminal
<Logos01> mastro: That's irrelevant.
<mneptok> mastro: is the network-manager package installed?
<Logos01> I assure you, your machine -- VM or not -- is not connected to network at boot-time.
<Logos01> The boot order varies. Try adding the mount -a command to your relevant rc#.d/ directory.
<Logos01> (I believe for server it's still rc3 ?  Ubuntu's different on that than a lot of distros.)
<mastro> mneptok, I did an ubuntu server installation, no GUI so no NetworkManager (for instance dpkg -l network-manager show "un <none>") and I use DHCP to get up
<theadmin> Logos01: All runlevels are equal... And actually don't exist anymore
<CharlieSu> theadmin: if there are multiple repos that have the same package how will it choose which one to use?
<Logos01> theadmin: Grr. that's a Debianism right?
<theadmin> CharlieSu: apt will just use the most up-to-date one normally
<theadmin> Logos01: Yeah
<theadmin> Logos01: Well, actually that's just being used to the sane SysV Init system...
<Logos01> theadmin: I'm too RHEL these days. Which is alright since I'm adminning ~500 of them.
<Logos01> ... don't even get me started on Upstart. >_<
<FischerFritz> I am trying to boot into Ubuntu (11.10) on a macbookpro 5,1 but without any success, even with rEFIt --> the boot process end with the error message "missing operating system". Any hints?
<mastro> Logos01, and how would that happen? usually there's only a place when network is brought up
<Logos01> mastro: The boot order varying? It just depends on when the hardware is initialized.
<CharlieSu> is there a difference between lucid and lucid1 ?
<martian> mastro: I didn't see the original question, but are you trying to get a network mount to work in fstab?
<Logos01> mastro: Also, are you using IP addresses or DNS entries?
<mneptok> mastro: can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces?
<mastro> mneptok, nothing special on it... it's the default: auto eth0 \n iface eth0 inet dhcp
<mastro> mneptok, and the loopback interface just before that
<FischerFritz> forgot to mention that I am trying to boot from a usb flash drive, since the built-in CD/DVD-drive is gone
<Logos01> quiescens: Any thoughts on why df would be behaving that way?
<mneptok> mastro: OK, and is the mount point in fastab defined by IP address or name?
<martian> mastro: does your fstab entry have _netdev in the options?
<mastro> mneptok, martian 192.168.88.252:/repo  /mnt/repos   nfs      rw,hard,intr  0     0
<timurs> join #chef
<mneptok> mastro: relevant? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/275451
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275451 in nfs-utils (Debian) "nfs mounts specified in fstab is not mounted on boot. " [Unknown,Incomplete]
<mastro> mneptok, Reported by kenjo on 2008-09-28 <--- I hope not :)
<meerkats> i have a problem with the update manager: since 2 weeks ago it automatically pops up, as its supossed to do, but then, automatically turns to grey, its blocked, and I can only force quit it, any thoughts on this?
<mneptok> mastro: see Keybuk's reply (S.J. Remnant)
<mlc> meerkats: can you open synaptic
<meerkats> mlc, yes
<bc81> hello all.  i'm writing a script and looking for a way to periodically (every 5 seconds or so) reload a specified nautilus window via a terminal command.  i figured out how to close the window (wmctrl -c <window>) but could really use some help finding a way to reload it.  any ideas?
<adom> hi all
<martian> mastro: Hello? Does your fstab entry have _netdev in the options?
<mastro> martian, I pasted you the fstab entry
<mlc> meerkats: choose source from status
<mlc> meerkats: i mean left side bottom
<mastro> mneptok, sorry don't see that even searching in the bug page
<mastro> mneptok, no Keybuk's reply (S.J. Remnant)
<adom> i have a 2.5in WD Scorpio Blue hdd that won't show up when I plug it in (either with Sata-to-USB adapter or with SATA cable inside PC). what would my next step be to trying to recover the drive or at least getting it to be recognized by my PC? running ubuntu 10.04.
<mastro> mneptok, ah... sorry I was mistyping Remnant with Renmant
<mastro> mneptok, ok so you are saying this is an open issue since 2008 for ubuntu?
<adom> i do have the firmware for it downloaded, but dunno how id get it flashed to it if the drive isn't showing up in Ubuntu or WIndows?
<meerkats> mlc, you want me to write "source" in the synaptic search bar? I clicked on "status"; it only reloaded a smaller list
<martian> mastro: I don't see a paste anywhere.
<metallico> in what file are the Launchpad PPA Repositories stored? (it's not sources.list)
<CharlieSu> metallico: look in the sources.list.d directory
<CharlieSu> metallico: under /etc/apt/
<mlc> meerkats: no sry. choose left all and down select status
<meerkats> mlc, ok, i clicked on "status"
<mlc> meerkats: ok, select left installed (updateable)
<meerkats> mlc, ydo you want me to go to installed(upgradable)P=
<meerkats> ?
<meerkats> ok
<mlc> meerkats: yea right
<meerkats> what does linux-source synaptic's package do?
<mastro> martian, 192.168.88.252:/repo  /mnt/repos   nfs      rw,hard,intr  0     0
<mlc> meerkats: hmm. have you empty the text in the search filter
<socrates_johnson> hello, i'm using 11.10 and am trying to convert an .ogv files to .avi or .mp4 using ffmpeg, winff, and openshot without luck (there are lots of stray gray pixels scattered throughout the video)...however, it works uses handbrake in linux, winff in windows, and ffmpeg on a redhat machine... thanks for any thoughts
<meerkats> mlc, no, what for?
 * camoval camobal
<metallico> CharlieSu, it's not there either  (i've used the command add-apt-repository)
<mlc> meerkats: the filter blocked all other items
<rabbi1> how can i restore my gnome, xorg and nvidia drivers
<firekraag> socrates_johnson: wich codecs do you want to use?
<rabbi1> in 10.04 ?
<mlc> meerkats: we need all updates
<SliMM> hello
<CharlieSu> metallico: then go into your /etc/apt directory and do a recursive GREP for the Repo...  it will show you what file has it..
<SliMM> I have a problem with pulseaudio and network configuration
<martian> mastro: I am fairly certain that you need to add _netdev to the options like: _netdev,rw,hard,intr
<socrates_johnson> firekraag: sorry i'm not great with the codecs stuff...basically an unpixeled .mp4 and/or .avi is all i'm interested in
<martian> mastro: that tells the system that you need networking first to mount that device
<socrates_johnson> firekraag: this is the command that works in redhat but not my ubuntu machine: ffmpeg -i out.ogv -vcodec mpeg4 -sameq ffmpeg.avi
<metallico> CharlieSu, i just found it, thanks
<mlc> meerkats: have you clear the text in the search filer?
<firekraag> socrates_johnson: avi and mp4 are containers. basically, just boxes. but depending on the device that is going to read your video you will have to choose a proper encoder
<SliMM> firstly, the pulseaudio daemon doesn't seem to be starting properly, because I cannot use "pactl" to load modules or "pavucontrol" (I get "connection refused")
<meerkats> mlc, yes
<CharlieSu> metallico: no prob
<firekraag> socrates_johnson: if you just want to watch on your computer I suggest you encode it to h264/avc in a mkv or mp4 container
<mlc> meerkats: good. have you now right a list with packages?
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu Oneiric, and now my neighbours hate me. I need help with audio volume settings. Everytime I login my audio volume is set to 100 %, no matter what I select in lightdm. Any idea how to fix this?
<socrates_johnson> firekraag: okay, i was just going to say that i've been using h264 in handbrake and that's fine
<meerkats> yes mlc
<CocaCola> Is it possible to have "dock gnome extension" on bottom?
<mastro> martian, ? ok I'll try thanks
<rabbi1> please help, I got ubuntu 10.04 live cd, how can i restore or reconfig my gnome, xorg, and nvidia drivers ?
<mlc> meerkats: ok, the best is now if you select all packages and make then a richtclick
<firekraag> socrates_johnson: then `ffmpeg -i <input.ogv> -acodec libfaac -ab 256k -ac 2 -vcodec libx264 -vpre fast -crf <from 15 to 25, the lower the better, the higher the faster> output.mp4'
<mastro> martian, never had to do so.. is this an ubuntu modification?
<mlc> rabbi1: if you save your home directory
<martian> mastro: I don't really know, but I've had to do it on my machines. I guess the kernel will normally try to mount devices before making network connections, or do them in parallel, so with that option it forces it to wait for networking to complete before attempting to mount
<mlc> rabbi1: sorry, i mean save your home directory
<rabbi1> mlc: i am just confused following lot of different ways and posts :(
<mastro> martian, thanks it worked but I wonder why on any other server (redhat, debian, ...) I never had to add that argument
<mlc> rabbi1: yea that is normal in irc
<socrates_johnson> firekraag: thanks, but that's still pixelated...i don't know if this is useful information or not, but if i crop the video in openshot and try to export it in ogg it's still pixelated
<rabbi1> mlc: ok, i am saving, i am just rebooting from the CD. .... brb
<mlc> rabbi1: your moste importend settings are stored in you home directory
<martian> mastro: beats me!
<firekraag> socrates_johnson: weird, I never experienced such a problem. does ffmpeg output any warnings?
<mlc> rabbi1: and you can save the apt cache
<CharminTheMoose> How do I stop upstart from clearing the screen of its own bootmessages? The system boots to starting init grand, then starts the upstart services and then finishes, but clears the screen, leaving only the initial starting init message and the login prompt
<henrico> someone here from california?
<socrates_johnson> firekraag: no, i don't see any warnings
<mastro> martian, anyway thank you
<henrico> someone here from californiaplease pvt me i need some information about ths place
<rabbi1> mlc: apt cache ? how ? i also have lot of things in /var/www and all :(
<OerHeks> henrico, this is ubuntu support, join #Ubuntu-offtopic for other questions.
<bazhang> !loco > henrico
<ubottu> henrico, please see my private message
<mlc> rabbil1: save apt cache with AptOnCd
<theadmin> How good is runit support on Ubuntu, if at all? I'm reading up on it and it looks extremely interesting
<eagles0513875|||> hey guys where are desktop images located on the ystem
<socrates_johnson> firekraag: thanks for trying...i'll keep experimenting. i'm interested to see if I can convert other formats with ffmeg or if it's only an ogv problem
<malcolm> I tried to download and dpkg -i a .deb file that apperently ubuntu has dependency issues with, but now i cant install anything as it keeps giving me the dependency error on the package i was trying to install.  how do i make it forget about the package it can't install?
<henrico> no one in this whole chatroom from california?
<theadmin> !ot | henrico
<ubottu> henrico: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<firekraag> socrates_johnson: maybe the ogv file is somehow corrupted and most encoders fail to read it properly
<bazhang> henrico, check the loco list
<firekraag> socrates_johnson: but I think there would be warnings
<bazhang> !loco | henrico
<ubottu> henrico: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<firekraag> socrates_johnson: is the audio okay?
<mlc> rabbi1: have you any written /var/www
<Lint> how to make apt-get to ignore broken packages?
<rabbi1> mlc: i can copy the home directory and how to save apt cache ? and what should i do with my other apps and /var/www ?
<theadmin> Lint: You can't just ignore that.
<socrates_johnson> firekraag: it's just a desktop recording so no audio to check unfortunately
<mastro> martian, no apparently that doesn't worked... it's random
<Lint> but I need to
<theadmin> Lint: What you need to do is fix it :/
<mlc> rabbi1: aptoncd
<rabbi1> mlc: can't i just repair install, so that i leaves my apps and directories alone and installs only the OS files ? :(
<Lint> or even better: how to "uninstall" package without deconfiguring it or removing files?
<theadmin> Lint: Without... removing files? How is that even an uninstall?
<socrates_johnson> firekraag: just as a sanity check...i can convert mp4 to avi just fine
<subone> Is there a cli image viewer?
<mlc> rabbi1: yes, but that is not easy
<martian> mastro: bummer. Any valuable information in dmesg?
<rabbi1> mlc: yeah, i have the aptoncd and os is loaded to ... should i just copy apt cache
<CharminTheMoose> How do I stop upstart from clearing the screen of its own bootmessages? The system boots to starting init grand, then starts the upstart services and then finishes, but clears the screen, leaving only the initial starting init message and the login prompt
<MariusKarthaus> HI, i've switched to unity and I like it. There is one thing I miss *very* much and that is a 'searchable' clipboard. In KDE  I used klipper, while the history was open, i was albe to type chars and the list would be filtered accordingly. This makes a lot of sense when multiple lines are copied and you need to find the correct one. Is something like that available in unity?
<Lint> it's uninstall because dpkg thinks that packat has gone
<firekraag> socrates_johnson: try `ffmpeg -i input.ogv -an -vcodec rawvideo out.avi' to see which of the encoder or decoder is failing
<bazhang> Lint, clarify
<Lint> bazhang, dpkg has this package as 'uninstalled' while he's still physically installed/configured
<mlc> rabbi1: for future installation: you can create very easy a seperate home partition
<bazhang> Lint, you never ignore broken packages
<xangua> MariusKarthaus: there are some clipboad managers for gnome, i use Glippy wich supports ubuntu Indicators
<Lint> bazhang, i.e. its files are untouched
<firekraag> socrates_johnson: this will put your video unencoded in an AVI encoder (takes a lot of disk space though)
<firekraag> AVI container*
<xangua> MariusKarthaus: it has no searcheable box but it has other useful stuff like upload the text to pastebin like sites
<rabbi1> mlc: can we PM ?
<Lint> bazhang, "I never ignore" because apt-get is a junk and has not this option? or why?
<mlc> rabbi1; yea
<malcolm> how do i get apt-get to forget about a package that failed install due to dependency issues.  I can't install anything now without -f
<bazhang> Lint, apt-get is not junk. you fix broken packages not ignore them
<Lint> rpm has an option to remove package from its base only, does dpkg have its analog?
<socrates_johnson> firekraag: is the only orange message i get (warning?) [ogg @ 0x900540] max_analyze_duration reached
<Lint> bazhang, I want to fix it by removing broken package, but I need its files to remain on disk
<MariusKarthaus> yea, I really need searchable. I use it all the time while coding.
<bazhang> Lint, that makes not a whit of sense
<Lint> bazhang, why is that, let me ask?
<firekraag> socrates_johnson: hmm and is the raw avi file looking okay?
<socrates_johnson> firekraag: it's also pixelated unfortunately
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu Oneiric and now everytime I log in my audio volume is set to 100 %, no matter what I select in lightdm. Any idea how to fix this?
<Lint> or you want to tell rpm designers were idiots for providing that option?
<firekraag> socrates_johnson: okay I don't have a clue why then, sry
<OerHeks> Lint use the -f option to fix broken packages, like the manual says so
<socrates_johnson> firekraag: no worries, thank you for your help
<Lint> I need to REMOVE PACKAGE FROM DATABASE ONLY, NOT FROM a DISK
<Pici> Lint: There should never be a reason to do that.  Why not fix why it is broken instead of breaking your system further?
<subone> Is there a cli image viewer?
<cloudgeek> any current usenet irc for downloads plz any body tell me
<theadmin> subone: fbi
<bazhang> cloudgeek, not this network
<cloudgeek> bazhang: any link or irc name if you know
<Lint> Pici, because if I need a file from a broken package to be present
<bazhang> cloudgeek, nope sorry
<mneptok> cloudgeek: discussion of such things is not welcome in this channel
<theadmin> cloudgeek: Offtopic on this network --this network does NOT support piracy at all.
<mneptok> Lint: fix packages. get dpkg happy. remove packages you will not use. then download the .deb files from the http repos and put what you need where. but i wouldn't do it.
<Lint> mneptok, so I can unpack and configure deb file without marking it as installed/configured?
<Lint> I need commands to do it
<mneptok> Lint: what i proposed is not for the inexperienced.
<LjL> Lint: "unpack and configure", no you can't, not automatically. but you can extract it and if needed run the postinst script manually.
<Lint> if you don't want to help me, I'll do it my way
<LjL> Lint: feel free. and no, people here generally won't help with things they find terrible ideas.
<Lint> this is a STANDARD OPTION in rpm, don't make excuse for dpkg stupidity please
<leifmadsen> morning all; I'm trying to figure out why I can't get the audio on my 11.10 system working. This is an upgrade from 10.10->11.04 where audio used to work. I've tried googling and tried all the suggestions I can find; deleting the ~/.pulse directory, reinstalling sound drivers/modules, but i can't seem to get past the sound settings showing anything but the Dummy Output
<mneptok> Lint: it's not that i don't want to help you. it's that anyone experienced enough to start messing with packages the way you propose does not then say, "give me the commands."
<OerHeks> Lint what packages are you ranting about ?
<Lint> OerHeks, gtk-doc-tools
<Lint> it wants its dependencies
<theadmin> Lint: Uh, okay, install them?
<theadmin> Lint: All you need is likely: sudo apt-get -f --reinstall install gtk-doc-tools
<Lint> theadmin, don't want them, don't need them, only this package is needed
<Lint> but it's 'broken' without them and that completely blocks apt-get work
<theadmin> Lint: This makes no sense you know, if you need a package and need it to work (and you do), you need the deps as well. Familiarize yourself with the content of packages.
<LjL> Lint: if they're dependencies but the package is not actually dependant on them, then file a bug.
<MeXTuX> What is the best free tool around to access Linux partitions from Windows??? :D
<Somelauw> What is the commandline way to change a wallpaper?
<cloudgeek> mneptok: bazhang theadmin  ,i am not using for piracy or don't want hurt channel rules i want use this for hign speed download of software
<Lint> LjL, this package is a buch of shell scripts, it cannot depend on anything
<LjL> Lint: uh, now that makes no sense.
<mneptok> cloudgeek: stop asking about it or you will be removed.
<LjL> Lint: why can't shell scripts depend on things?
<Somelauw> I already tried     #GSETTINGS_BACKEND=dconf gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri "file://$wallpaper"
<qw-Russian> hello
<theadmin> Lint: Sure can... I mean, shellscripts can call almost any binary, they can depend even on KDE lol
<skypce> hi guys , can add here a link of a home made distro ?
<ikonia> skypce: no
<theadmin> skypce: No, sorry
<skypce> ok
<firekraag> Lint: Then create your own deb package without the dependancies, and file a bug
<mastro> martian, anyway no it didnt' fix the issue, it was random and apparently there's something else going on
<cloudgeek> mneptok: i am not asking now about that
<qw-Russian> hemp me please install MS Acces from Linux in 0
<kingfisher64> anybody know how to solve printing problems with Scribus in Ubuntu 11.10? My printer works with every program except Scribus - in which is says it's printing and the print job has completed successfully, but it hasn't printed a thing out.
<ikonia> qw-Russian: not going to happen, that is a Microsoft product, not available on linux
<Lint> !appdb > qw-Russian
<ubottu> qw-Russian, please see my private message
<cloudgeek> mneptok: but but you can't say you can be removed
<LjL> cloudgeek: sure he can say that. this channel is about Ubuntu technical support, everything else is offtopic.
<martian> mastro: you should check your dmesg to see what if any error is being thrown.
 * Lint is confused with debian developers who think that messing with /var/lib/dpkg/status manually is a Right thing
<ciprian> what ys hapening
<cloudgeek> mneptok LjL every body have own freedom no one is bound anyone ,one more yep i respect rules of this channel want ask about only ubuntu by next time but you can behave like that you can remove , freedom is right of everybody
<haidara> bug ???
<haidara> please help
<mneptok> *sigh*
<bazhang> cloudgeek, not here please
<jigspan> how can we see during improper shut down  message on screen ?
<cloudgeek> bazhang: now i don't ask about that topic be calm never wanna to ask that thing here expect ubuntu realted stuff
<theadmin> cloudgeek: This channel has rules. Rules are to be followed.
<theadmin> ...does *anyone* actually read them :(
<bazhang> cloudgeek, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<haidara> soft were center doesnt work and its bugged plzzz help ???
<cloudgeek> theadmin: okay +1
<Lint> haidara, that's OK, install synaptic package manager instead
<haidara> ok thanks
<OerHeks> haidara what is the problem ?
<primenumber> Morning all! I'm a newbie and having some trouble choosing a Ubuntu interface. Is this the right place to ask opinions?
<LjL> primenumber: #ubuntu-offtopic would be better for subjective opinions
<mlc> theadmin: yea here
<primenumber> thanks
<mlc> haidara: can you start the software center in a shell
<klync> jigspan: it may have been written to /var/log/messages before shutdown
<theadmin> mlc: Sorry, what?
<haidara> im trying to open it but suddenly a msg apperas that there is a bug
<meskarune> I love how people always say "go to offtopic" when they disagree with someone else. :P (ya'll should pm each other, for reals)
<jigspan> klync: how to find what problem when we have improper shut down
<LjL> meskarune: that in turn was random and unneeded.
<meskarune> LjL: it happens every single day in this channel though
<subone> Looks like jp2a does what I need
<meskarune> and pointing out people's behavior encourages them to change
<klync> jigspan: that's a very broad question, there's no simple answer. but messages written to screen may have also gone to /var/log/messages or other files in that dir; looking through there is a good place to start
<meskarune> haidara: can you open software center in the terminal and see if there is an error?
<jigspan> klync:i have this problem since i have installed 11.10 i dont know what to do can u explain little more?
<meskarune> haidara: you can also use aptitude to isntall software if you really need to update/install something in the mean time
<klync> jigspan: no, i have nothing more to explain. can *you* explain a little more about the symptoms of your problem and any diagnostics you've done so far? Have you found anything in the logs?
<Lint> meskarune, synaptic >> aptitude
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'm using Oneiric Ocelot 11.10, I purchased an asus WL-330gE. The device shields the connection to the router, unfortunately I have to first establish a direct connection to the router, and then the computer automatically snaps to a repeater. But if the PC tries to connect to the router via the repeater, it fails
<haidara> eskarume thanks a million man
<cristian_c> the network manager tries to connect several times, but it fails to connect. So I updated the firmware to the latest version, from version 2.0.1.9 to 2.0.2.0, but unfortunately the problem persists
<ljsoftnet> how do i know if im using ubuntu 32 bit or 64 bit?
<cristian_c> What can I do to solve the problem?
<firekraag> ljsoftnet: uname -a
<ljsoftnet> it says x86_64
<ljsoftnet> firekraag it says x86_64
<firekraag> ljsoftnet: then it's 64-bit
<ljsoftnet> firekraag ok thanks
<PlaneCrazy1> Is anyone else fed up with 11.10 or is it just me!?
<jigspan> klync: last time i got message that system is halted and control were lost i have not made any diagnostics
<firekraag> PlaneCrazy1: I use 10.04LTS cause I really don't like unity/gnome shell
<haidara> but where i can find aptitue ????? im using KUBUNTU ??? where i should look to find it ???
<PlaneCrazy1> Yah I think that I am going back to 10.04 as well
<theadmin> haidara: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<xxdigitolxx> can someone help me figure out how to stream video with htaccess in place on apache?
<xxdigitolxx> before htaccess was setup i was able to just copy a link from a directory listing to play it through vlc or any video player
<xxdigitolxx> but now htaccess is in place..i believe it requires authentication on each video link
<xxdigitolxx> so the video player will not play without authentication
<onceltuca> hi im running 11.10. i have a problem.  when im trying to login as my user i come back to the login screen. it is ok to log in as guest though.. someone that recognizes this problem?
<xxdigitolxx> not sure if there is a way around this
<haidara> thanks a lot
<xxdigitolxx> or an option i have to set in my apache configuration or htaccess config
<PlaneCrazy1> If I was to go back to 10.04 I guess I would have to repartition and reinstall 10.04...correct?
<meskarune> lint: actually GUI are not always better
<onceltuca> how can i start ubuntu without starting X?
<bluefrog> xxdigitolxx, put your htaccess on pastebin
<rumpe1> PlaneCrazy1, yes. Clean, fresh reinstall. Maybe make a backup of /home before that, because user profiles could get invalid
<rumpe1> onceltuca, "text" as kernel parameter in grub boot menu should work
<xxdigitolxx> planecrazy1....if you run setup from 10.04 cd it should guide you through the whole process of repartitioning and reinstall of 10.04
<meskarune> onceltuca: you can add an entry in grub that has ubuntu boot in run level 3
<xxdigitolxx> onceltuca, um...try using ubuntu-server edition..there is no x installed.
<onceltuca> rumpe1: how do i get to grub
<meskarune> onceltuca: in grub legacy you would add "ro 3" to the end of the kernel line. but its probably a different procedure for grub2
<rumpe1> onceltuca, the boot screen should be grub
<PlaneCrazy1> Thanks. Can the home folder be copied to the the newly installed 10.04 if I do side by side install of 10.04 next to 11.10?
<onceltuca> xxdigitolxx: but i have already installed it. Actually im logged in as aguest right now
<haidara> ok i think its done but should the terminal window close automatically to assure its done ???
<onceltuca> rumpe1: it just starts ubuntu right away
<meskarune> haidara: you don't have to close the terminal window. :)
<rumpe1> PlaneCrazy1, you can copy your home folder, yes. You might sometimes get version conflicts though.
<onceltuca> meskarune: doesnt this require root access ?
<rumpe1> onceltuca, how did you add the kernel parameter?
<onceltuca> meskarune: im logged in as guest.
<PlaneCrazy1> yah I kind of figured...thanks
<meskarune> onceltuca: I see. you will need root access to edit grub parameters
<onceltuca> rumpe1: havnt added any parameters.
<mneptok> PlaneCrazy1: why not keep 11.10 and just change the UI?
<onceltuca> i just couldnt log in today with my user name.
<PlaneCrazy1> what do u mean by changing the UI?
<onceltuca> meskarune: thats the problem
<haidara> im sorru 4 bothering you ... but its the first time i use kubuntu ??? now i think i installed that thing what sgould i do next ???
<theadmin> PlaneCrazy1: Replace Unity with Gnome Shell, Gnome Fallback, XFCE
<meskarune> PlaneCrazy1: you could just share your home with both install's. (if home is on its own partition) you'd just have to mount it in fstab
<xxdigitolxx> bluefrog : http://paste.ubuntu.com/844609/
<xxdigitolxx> any help would be appreciated
<meskarune> onceltuca: if you don't have root access you need to talk to the system admin of the computer you are using :P
<bluefrog> xxdigitolxx, gues the answer is in the question. yes it will ask for auth
<onceltuca> meskarune: haha
<Somelauw> Has anyone got wmii to work on ubuntu?
<Lint> meskarune, and have the mess with uids? lol
<onceltuca> meskarune: ok, he says he cannot log in as he used to do before this problem arised.
<meskarune> onceltuca: .... so no one has root access?
<vlt> Hello. What can I do to get rid of the green square I see in chromium browser on Oneiric instead of the video? (It works in Firefox.)
<xxdigitolxx> bluefrog..do you know if there is an option if you know the exact path to the video link . you can just stream it in vlc without authentication?
<xxdigitolxx> i would only like to have authentication to the directory listing
<onceltuca> meskarune: yed. there is one more account that has root but shes no around right now
<bluefrog> xxdigitolxx, dunno but there's maybe an option in vlc to pass credentials
<xxdigitolxx> but as per file..if the direct link is known..not authentication is required
<xxdigitolxx> thanks.
<xxdigitolxx> i'll try looking for that.
<meskarune> onceltuca: well, you should only let the person who owns the system and has root access edit things like grub :P
<bluefrog> xxdigitolxx, then Options -Indexes should suffice for you
<bluefrog> xxdigitolxx, in yourvhost directory  directive
<xxdigitolxx> thanks i wil try that out.
<xxdigitolxx> yeah..i'm still new to linux..
<skrag> Question: Im trying to lock a file in place so that people cannot move the folder, i want to give them full access inside the folder i just want to make it so they cant move the main dir.... suggestions?
<xxdigitolxx> i'll try figuring out where that goes
<xxdigitolxx> -cd-apache2-sites-available
<xxdigitolxx> ?
<Gentoo64> skrag, you could chown the folder to root and chown all the files inside it as user
<skrag> hmmmm
<skrag> good idea
<skrag> that would make it so that they couldnt make files in the main dir though, right
<bluefrog> skrag, have a look at chattr command
<stanman246> can a ff7 profile be copied to a ff10?
<Gentoo64> ive only ever used chattr for immutable
<Gentoo64> that wont let you write though
<bluefrog> xxdigitolxx, hum? oh I copied a bit more than intended? for that path
<bluefrog> xxdigitolxx, forget the path and concentrate in the <Directory ..;
<Galaxor> Is there a utility that can use aalib to convert an image file into ascii?  I would've thought it'd be distributed in libaa-bin, but it doesn't seem to.
<rcmaehl> Hey
<rcmaehl> People don't understand terminal at my school
<rcmaehl> Just saying
<mustafaerhann> greetingss!
<jiltdil> channel for backtrack?
<theadmin> jiltdil: #backtrack-linux
<bluefrog> Gentoo64, skrag yes indeed chattr won't do the trick. change ownership directly or thru acl
<jiltdil> theadmin,  thanks
<skrag> looking into it, acl?
<bluefrog> skrag, finer access control list
<mustafaerhann> is it necesary to compile kernel from vanilla source in ubuntu cause i noticed that compiling native kernel in mandriva linux increases performans.
<meskarune> skrag: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chown https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chgrp
<ikonia> mustafaerhann: you will not get a benifit
<mustafaerhann> k
<ivanoats> when I log in with the correct password, it just returns me to the login screen. I've tried answers on google, but no luck. This is in a VMWare Fusion VM so I'm not sure how to use fn keys to get to a bare terminal. any ideas?
<bluefrog> skrag, chown in the first place will be easier for you as Gentoo64 says
<ivanoats> when I log in with the correct password, it just returns me to the login screen. I've tried answers on google, but no luck. This is in a VMWare Fusion VM so I'm not sure how to use fn keys to get to a bare terminal. any ideas?
<skrag> alright, ill read some man pages.... thanks guys
<ivanoats> sorry for the double post, couldn't see first one
<theadmin> ivanoats: ctrl-alt-f2 gets you to tty if that's what you want
<meskarune> skrag: to make the directory owned by root do "sudo chown root /<path to directory>" and I would suggest making a new group, then giving that group permission to the files, and add all the users you want to use those files in that group
<bluefrog> skrag, http://beginlinux.com/server_training/server-managment-topics/1038-ubuntu-804-access-control-lists
<MonkeyDust> !8.04 > MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust, please see my private message
<ivanoats> theadmin, thanks. now I guess I'll try checking xorg configs?
<Onkeltem> Hi
<Yabadoo> can someone explain me why canonical is wasting time on ubuntu tv while it clearly can't compete?
<MonkeyDust> Yabadoo  wrong channel
<theadmin> ivanoats: More likely change the password, who knows, might have been set wrongly without you noticing, happens. That first. Then try replacing your current display manager with another one to see if that'll work
<bazhang> Yabadoo, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Yabadoo> bazhang: ok, sry
<Yabadoo> MonkeyDust: sorry.
<ivanoats> no, the password works. I can log in, in bare terminal
<Onkeltem> Yesterday I was asking about video linear editing software, and someone advised me OpenShot. Today I tried it but cound't find a way to save a file without full encoding. So, is there a good software for this?
<Onkeltem> Just need to cut some parts from a video file
<meskarune> Onkeltem: avidmux ?
<meskarune> Onkeltem: http://avidemux.sourceforge.net/
<Onkeltem> meskarune: thank you!
<ivanoats> so, I did a dpkg-reconfigure gdm. Now using gdm instead of light... but still same problem, always returns me to login screen. even when I select recovery console session
<lvidal> hello
<lvidal> simple question here
<qw-Russian> how me killed proccesed ?
<klync> lvidal: no question there, actually ...
<meskarune> ivanoats: do you have auto logon turned on?
<qw-Russian> i am not see proced in the top
<ivanoats> meskarune:  no auto login
<ivanoats> qw-Russian:  ps aux | grep -i <processname>
<qw-Russian> but as to know the name of process me ?
<Somelauw> Has anyone got wmii to work on ubuntu?
<lvidal> I installed ubuntu server in a VM for local Web Development. I name the hostname  "devserver" as anyone from any computer could access the files from the browser, and it worked. But something happened when the router we had was changed for another, now if I put devserver in the browser it doesn't find it. Am I missing something here?
<tMH> ppl, pal of mine installed win7 on sda1 then xubuntu on sdb1 (preformatted ext4+swap partitions on it) and xubuntu installed grub on sdb1. now he installed some os manager on sda1 (win7 partition) and when the system boots up it shows that boot manager and if he select xubuntu to load - GRUB appears..
<ivanoats> qw-Russian: you don't know the process name? and you don't see it in top? how do you know it's there, please explain more
<tMH> the question is - how to remove grub totally from sdb1 yet leaving sdb1 bootable?
<meskarune> Somelauw: probably. if you are having problems, just ask for a solution.
<qw-Russian> ivanoats, I tried to set Access through a cantilever and the program hung up began to be knocked out very much many errors 35
<meskarune> tmH: why do you want to get rid of grub?
<Somelauw> meskarune: I am having problems compiling libixp-hg
<Onkeltem> meskarune: avidemux is unable to detect FLAC audio?
<meskarune> Somelauw: do you have all the compilers installed? and are you getting any errors?
<Somelauw> But if I ask how to compile libixp-hg, I am actually asking an x y problem.
<meskarune> Onkeltem: do you have the flac codec installed?
<Onkeltem> meskarune: I've created a screencast using Kazam, and can't open it with Avidemux in other words
<popey> Onkeltem: tried openshot?
<Onkeltem> meskarune: I don't know do I have it actually. 'flac' executable is installed yes
<ivanoats> theadmin , meskarune or anyone: I'm seeing a lot of gdm-critical errors in /var/log/syslog like CRITICAL: gdm_session_direct_get_username: assertion `session != NULL' failed
<tMH> meskarune - because there are _two_ os managers.
<popey> Onkeltem: which version of kazam?
<tMH> meskarune - and if 1st one will be removed - then there will be no way to load grub.
<Onkeltem> popey: yes, but openshot can't do trivial things like saving without re-encoding
<tMH> because grub installed on sdb1
<tMH> not sda1
<qw-Russian> help me please
<tMH> understand?:)
<theadmin> ivanoats: Do you have any proper desktop environments installed?
<Onkeltem> popey: kazam 0.11
<ivanoats> it's a standard out of the box ubuntu 11.10, only a few days old
<popey> Onkeltem: try kazam 1.0.2, much better
<cypher-neo> qw-Russian, How can I help?
<meskarune> tMH: do you mean 2 boot loaders?
<Onkeltem> popey: ohhh! thank you for pointing me out on that
<bacu> hi
<Onkeltem> popey: would you link a ppa?
<vitopalumbo> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<popey> Onkeltem: it's linked from http://launchpad.net/kazam
<Onkeltem> popey: _the_ ppa I meant
<meskarune> Onkeltem: this lists the audio formates avidmux uses: http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/doku.php?id=general:output_formats   I don't see flac, but would it be possible for you to transcode that to ogg?
<qw-Russian> cypher-neo, I tried to set Access through a cantilever and the program hung up began to be knocked out very much many errors 35 i would like killed this procced
<tMH> meskarune - once again. win7 on sda1 and grub on sdb1, yet boot manager on sda1 that gives ability to load win7 OR xubuntu from sdb1.
<Onkeltem> popey: is 1.0.2 a stable version?
<Somelauw> meskarune: I get the following error when trying to build:http://pastebin.com/j7yZJZnj
<meskarune> tMH: what boot manager do you have installed on sda1 ? I don't understand. do you have grub installed twice? or are you using a different boot loader?
<Onkeltem> popey: don't mind, I found
<tMH> meskarune - if you choose to load xubuntu THEN grub appears and asks you to choose win7 or xubuntu. stupid enough?:) now I want to know how to _remove_ GRUB and leave xubuntu (sdb1) as active/bootable partition?
<tMH> meskarune - different boot loader. not me but my co-worker:)
<Guest47678> hello, how can I set up and configure a pptp vpn connection using a command line (in a server) .. thx
<meskarune> tMH: ok, it sounds like the first boot loader is chaining to grub. first you need to edit the first boot loader to directly load xbuntu. THEN you can delete grub. If you don't do that first you won't be able to boot xubuntu at all. :P
<meskarune> tMH: if you tell me what boot loader the first one is I can help you with that. (the only one I know besides grub is lilo)
<tMH> meskarune - I don't think 1st loader is chained to ubuntu. it loading sdb1 as normal drive and THEN grub appears.
<tMH> meskarune - now - how to remove grub AND leave sdb1 bootable as if it wasn't with grub at all?
<meskarune> tHM: if you have a boot loader that is loading grub then they are chained :P
<tMH> meskarune - acronis OS selector.
<Somelauw> Does anyone understand that compiler error?
<tMH> I can tell pal of mine to remove all partitions on sdb1 and REINSTALL xubuntu
<meskarune> tMH: ok. I"ve heard of acronis actually, but I might need a little time to look up how to add xubuntu to it. :) once you boot xubuntu directly from acronis, then you can delete grub. just a sec. :)
<tMH> because in that case - when partitions are created then there question appears - where to install grub or to NOT install it.
<RawProduce> Somelauw: sounds like GPG needs a key to be generated, hold on
<tMH> meskarune - of course, that what I talking about - how to remove GRUB and keep sdb1 bootable;))
<deltafoss> please guys, just mounted a ext4 filesystem on /mnt/usb. how do i run a program that has its dependencies in the "/" directory
<nils_> deltafoss: is there a full blown linux system on that disk?
<RawProduce> Somelauw: probably something like this: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-your-own-gpg-key.html
<tMH> meskarune - I think AOS (acronis os selector) did found sdb1 and put the bootable point in it's list, I am even almost sure thatn AOS give no flying fsck about GRUB at all. it just _loading_ bootsector from sdb1.
<tMH> now it's time to remove GRUB;)
<Dr_willis> deltafoss:  'dependencies in the / directory' does jnot make a lot of sence.
<Somelauw> RawProduce: I don't understand why I would need to do this, but okay I'll try.
<Somelauw> Thanks
<RawProduce> Somelauw: I assume that dpkg checks the validity of packages with GPG - does installing other stuff work?
<qw-Russian> рудз ьу здуфыу
<qw-Russian> help me please
<blitz> what is your problem qw-Russian
<deltafoss> not really, a new filesystem i created, so i installed a software from "/" to /mnt/usb which then created /lib, /etc /bin. i didnt get it to run because all its dependencies lives in "/"
<trism> Somelauw: are you building a deb? (I just arrived so missed the error), the -uc and -us flags disable signing if so
<RawProduce> qw-Russian: chto ne robotayet?
<Dr_willis> deltafoss:  installed it how exactly?
<qw-Russian> I tried to set Access through a cantilever and the program hung up began to be knocked out very much many errors 35 i would like killed this procced
<tMH> "rabotaet", from word 'rab' - slave, btw
<Somelauw> trism: Yes, I want to install wmii, so I am building a deb for it.
<meskarune> tMH: ok, it looks like acronis doesn't support linux booting. so you'll either have to delete acronis and use grub, or leave it chain loaded.
<RawProduce> qt-Russian: find the PID of the process with "ps -A | grep [program name here]"
<qw-Russian> RawProduce, da blin pitalsya access pastavit a proga zavisla i ne znau kak ybit proses
<Somelauw> RawProduce: Yes, I am making a deb to install something here.
<RawProduce> qw-Russian: then run "kill -9 [PID number here]"
<tMH> meskarune - total wrong, if it cannot support linux loading then there will be "switch" to sdb1 at all:)
<capcook> sorry for the offtopic request. i dont know where to ask. does anyone know a channel where i can talk about irc sed encryption?
<qw-Russian> RawProduce, ya ne vigy ego v procese
<bazhang> qw-Russian, english here only
<tMH> meskarune - and - I like acronis much more than grub:) is there ANY way to remove grub from sdb1, anyway? :))
<qw-Russian> okey
<RawProduce> qw-Russian: do you see it if you run "top"?
<meskarune> tMH: its chainloaded. please see here: http://kb.acronis.com/content/1584
<qw-Russian> no
<qw-Russian> not see
<bazhang> qw-Russian, are you talking about MS access?
<deltafoss> Dr_willis: actually handled by TP-link router
<RawProduce> qw-Russian: "apt-get install htop", it's a top alternative that's easier to use
<meskarune> tMH: if you remove grub you will not be able to boot linux
<trism> Somelauw: yeah then: debuild -uc -us -b; should be what you want (well depending on how you are building it)
<qw-Russian> bazharng
<qw-Russian> yes
<nils_> tMH: you could probably overwrite the boot sector...
<tMH> nils_ - with what ?
<tMH> what mbr?
<RawProduce> then find the process, press F9, then 9, then enter
<RawProduce> is it running in a GUI window?
<trism> Somelauw: not that you can't sign it if you want to (if you were, say, uploading to launchpad for a ppa)
<tMH> meskarune - I am _almost_ sure that if _i'd had to install that xubuntu - I'd reformat sdb1 once again, partition it with / and swap and THEN I'd tell xubuntu to NOT install no OS loaders at all.
<Somelauw> trism: Can I also do sudo make install directly? What is the difference between doing that and installing a deb?
<qw-Russian> RawProduce, see http://pastebin.com/AppteuwG
<tMH> meskarune - and THEN acronis will load sdb1 by itself w/o any problem.
<nils_> tMH: well to overwrite the first 512 bytes you could do dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1 bs=512 count=1
<Somelauw> I didn't need to sign everything when I was building a deb before.
<meskarune> tMH: I would suggest changing grub so that it boots directly to xubuntu without a pause, that way you won't have to see the grub screen every time you reboot. but you cannot delete grub without making linux unbootable. acronis is chain linked so that it sends you to grub when you click on xubuntu. please read the link I gave to you.
<nils_> is arconis able to boot linux?
<tMH> nils_ - I imagine that:) but if I'll overwrite those 512 sectors then sdb1 will be NON-bootable at all. right?
<SubjectOne> anybody here a name for a program that i can use for creating databases ( with an ncurse interface ? )
<meskarune> nils_: NO acronis is not able to boot linux
<nils_> tMH: well yeah there will be zero were grub once was.
<RawProduce> qw-Russian: that means it's already installed, so run "htop", find the program in the list, hit F9, 9, enter
<Somelauw> The only time I ever needed to mess with generating keys was when I wanted to use git.
<nils_> meskarune: well then he'll need grub or lilo or syslinux anyways...
<Somelauw> or github
<tMH> nils_ - once again - if grub is NOT installed - are there zeros , normally ?
<meskarune> tMH: please read this before you break your system: http://kb.acronis.com/content/1584
<RawProduce> qw-Russian: if it's in a GUI window, run "xkill" and click on the offending window
<qw-Russian> RawProduce, join PM please
<mong> SubjectOne: you could try sqlite3 for simple database work
<RawProduce> anyone know how to join a PM in irssi? :)
<meskarune> nils_: he wants to delete grub because its ugly. but since acronis doesn't boot linux, grub can't be deleted. :P
<tMH> btw. there was a LILO once upon a time
<tMH> why don't use it instead of grub ?
<nils_> lilo sucks
<tMH> mb..
<nils_> grub is far superior.
<meskarune> tMH: you will notice I mentioned lilo eariler :P
<Onkeltem> Its a scoff! Kazam either makes MKV or WebM. First, can't be opened in AviDemux. Latter is opened, but picture is broken and video runs two times faster then normal!
<ariestiyansyah> hello there
<tMH> meskarune - btw, is there ANY way to tell grub _not stopping_ for loading xbuntu? I mean - remove all other entries from it's menu etc?
<SubjectOne> thanx mong, i'll give it a try
<ariestiyansyah> somebody know config ipv6 in ubuntu ?
<meskarune> tMH: if you don't want to see grub when you boot linux, get rid of the 30 second boot delay and it will boot directly into linux wihtout showing grub
<mun_> hi
<daweefolk> hi, I'm trying to use youtube-dl but i want to specify where videos will download. Is there a youtubedlrc or something?
<tMH> and - the main question is - if I'll set a pause = 0 - will it continue loading without pause or will fait forever?;))
<trism> Somelauw: you could just make install if you wanted, building a package is generally nicer though, it is hard to say without knowing exactly what you are doing (where the packaging for wmii is coming from)
<mun_> does anyone know of an applet for monitoring network speed that's usable in Gnome 3 fallback?
<daweefolk> generally pause=0 pauses indefinitely i believe
<tMH> meskarune - delay set to 0 will load linux w/o pause OR will say grub to wait forever?;)))
<daweefolk> i have pause=1 on mine
<tMH> so GRUB is not only multiOS manager - itself it a LOADER like lilo was...
<tMH> nice thingie, fsck it...
<tMH> I'll have to read about GRUB then..
<meskarune> tMH: yeah, set the delay to 0 so that there is no delay and it boots linux right away
<undecim> What would be the ill effects of installing the Natty dpkg package on Lucid?
<tMH> meskarune - ok, I'll tell pal to do that on tomorrow.
<tMH> thanks all:)
<meskarune> sure
<meskarune> undecim: you could have some libraries that aren't the right versions. its possible it could mess up your system
<undecim> Then I have to compile dpkg 1.16 from source, I guess
<undecim> Because the sync() in 1.15 is hanging my system, thrashing my hard drives, and just generally ticking me off
<Somelauw> trism: I did a checkout from hg
<Somelauw> I am not sure but I think building a deb makes it easier to uninstall, but building a dep itself is harder.
<meskarune> undecim: even compiling from source you can run into library version problems.
<meskarune> undecim: you could install natty as a chroot in /opt adn then run the programs you need from that
<capcook> sorry for asking again. does anyone know a channel to talk about irc protocol?
<undecim> meskarune: I think it would be a little complicated running a package manager from a chroot....
<mong> capcook: maybe #freenode
<meskarune> undecim: http://wiki.eprints.org/w/Installing_in_a_chroot_Debian/Ubuntu  that is a tutorial, though you might need to change some setting to version / OS you want to use
<undecim> meskarune: Yeah, but if I use the package manager in the chroot, then it changes the programs in my chroot, not my system
<meskarune> undecim: so instead of fiesty you would put natty
<capcook> mong: thanks for your reply. ill try.
<suyash> hi
<meskarune> undecim: you could upgrade I guess :/
<meskarune> undecim: or use a rolling release linux distrobution that is more up to date
<mun_> can the software centre be used to search using library names, e.g., libgtk2.0-dev? it somehow doesn't give any result in the software centre, but apt-get finds it.
<undecim> meskarune: Yeah, but I've got about 72 hours of file operations queued....
<cortman> mun_: that's what apt-cache search is for.
<cortman> apt-cache search --names-only, if you just want names
<mun_> cortman, is there any way to bring back synaptic rather than software centre?
<trism> Somelauw: I see, it has a deb target in the Makefile, if you look at the makefile, it is just running dpkg-buildpackage, you could always add -uc -us to disable signing to that line
<mun_> cortman, or somehow search using library names in software centre?
<cortman> mun, is it not installed?
<mun_> oh it's a package
<mun_> installable package
<mun_> ok
<mun_> thanks
<FloodBot1> mun_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magma> how can I see the specifics of my harddrive thgouth the command line? like if I have a SATA and buffer size
<mun_> cortman, well it crashes. "terminate called after throwing an instance of std::out_of_range"
<meskarune> undecim: you should wait until your file operations are done, then either upgrade or use a more uptodate OS :)
<cortman> mun, you're saying synaptic crashes?
<mun_> cortexman, yeah.
<cortman> uninstall/reinstall? Were you having any package trouble, or just with Synaptic?
<mun_> cortman, just synaptic
<cortman> mun, Also, if you want to search package names, you can do so from the command line using the commands I gave earlier.
<undecim> meskarune: LTS is supposed to get bug fixes for 5 years
<llutz> magma: sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdX
<mun_> cortman, i've fixed it now.
<cortman> mun, great. I'm curious, how?
<meskarune> undecim: don't complain to me about an unfixed bug. :P
<mun_> cortman, gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface toolkit-accessibility false
<undecim> meskarune: Don't complain to me about my Ubuntu version XD
<cortman> mun, OH YES. I remember that fix.
<mun_> cortman, no idea why though
<meskarune> magma: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-getting-scsi-ide-harddisk-information/
<cortman> mun, it's a bug. It's also used if you can't launch Synaptic except through a terminal.
<vlt> Hello. What can I do to get rid of the green square I see in chromium browser on Oneiric instead of the video? (It works in Firefox.)
<meskarune> undecim: :P maybe ask the dev's if there is a fix in the works. or upgrade. I don't know what else to tell you. you don't want to break your system more. :)
<mun_> cortman, i've only upgraded to 11.10 for a day, but it seems to me synaptic is far better than software center. am i missing something?
<cortman> mun, NO. Synaptic all the way
<mun_> ok. i'm glad!
<meskarune> mun_: I don't even use GUI pachage managers :P
<kallisti> where can I find the Garamond typefaces for Ubuntu?
<cortman> mun, Way more control. Much more stable (i've helped many people on the forums fixing broken software centre), and has the nifty download script feature.
<mun_> meskarune, i'm lazy :P
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu Oneiric and now everytime I log in my audio volume is set to 100 %, no matter what I select in lightdm. Any idea how to fix this?
<celina> help how do i configure java to play online games
<meskarune> mun_: I feel that more complexity = more change for something to break :)
<celina> no matter what install it don't  seem to work
<TheRedOctober> Hi all, I have a pulseaudio issue in 11.10.  What are we supposed to use instead of padevchooser?
<meskarune> celina: have you restared after installing java?
<cortman> meskarune, I'm with you on that one
<mun_> the major problem i have now is i can't get hardware sensors applet to work...
<celina> yes
<celina> i'm just turned it back on
<mun_> meskarune, sure.
<magma> ty
<celina> always says firefox crashed
<mun_> cortexman, meskarune which desktop environment are you using?
<cortman> mun, Gnome shell
<TheRedOctober> Can anyone suggest the way to select a network pulseaudio device in xubuntu 11.10?
<meskarune> mun_: I use fluxbox
<mun_> i don't like neither unity or gnome 3 shell
<mun_> i'm using gnome 3 fallback.. but the panel is messed up.
<meskarune> mun_: you could try out xfce4 its pretty featureful and light weight
<cortman> mun, I didn't either at first, but I stuck with it for about a week, now I love it.
<meskarune> mun_: xfce4 also comes with a built in compositioner
<cortman> mun, and I second meskarune's xfce recommendation. Great if you prefer a classic style environment
<Alija_> i have a question : there is one folder were i have some files..but if i do ls, my ssh connexion freezes..does anyone know why it might happen that on that specific folder it does not lists the files/directories ?
<mun_> meskarune, i'll give that one a try if i still can't find love
<Alija_> the ls -p | grep "/" does return a list of directories
<mun_> i've only spent 15 mins in each and couldn't stand them already. perhaps i should give them another chance...
<mun_> perhaps i'm too used to just gnome-do and awn
<celina> do anybody know the terminal command for java? for like when it gives a long list of % complete. that's how it worked last time on other computer
<cortman> mun, I started really liking gnome-shell after I installed Docky.
<martian> celina: the terminal command is usually just 'java'. Not sure what you mean by the % thing.
<meskarune> mun_: I can't stand gnome or kde and they never grew on me. :P
<mun_> cortman, but what did gnome-shell bring? can't gnome-do handle it all?
<celina> it goes in a list...each line says about 5% change.
<cortman> mun, gnome-do is dead in Gnome 3+
<meskarune> mun_: you can use gnome-do and awn in xfce :)
<celina> it runs about 40 lines of % complete
<luckybunny> Please help!!! it's just taken me ages to get a login screen, and now I have, I've logged in.... but I can't move my mouse because if I do, I'll be turfed back to login screen. I want to fix this while I have a GUI, but I'm limited to keyboard only
<mun_> meskarune, hmm!
<meskarune> mun_: there is also kupfu which is lighter weight but similar to gnome-do
<rbennacer> hey guys how can i use UFW to allow a specific ip address to access only one specific port
<rbennacer> on my machine
<kallisti> so I found garamond in the package texlive-fonts-extra but it's stored in a different location from the system fonts and in the vf format. is it possible to copy those fonts to the default system fonts and use them in LibreOffice?
<luckybunny> or if you guys can't, please direct me somewhere I can likely get good help
<meskarune> luckybunny: do you think you coudl be having hardware problems?
<rabbi1> "/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256" How to solve this error ?
<luckybunny> meskarune: doubtful, but possible
<mun_> meskarune, i use gnome-do mostly because of the calendar and remember the milk plugins
<luckybunny> I wouldn't know which hardware, though
<irenicus09> luckybunny: how are you chatting now...through xchat? :P
<luckybunny> I logged out last night, normally, and then got a message repeated over and over again, instead of my usual login screen. It was something about port 8
<luckybunny> anyhow, I got a login screen up at that time, but every time I logged in, my GUI wasn't working. It loaded, but mouse movements caused it to drop back to login again
<luckybunny> and then the issue started affecting the login screen as well (mouse would make it refresh)
<mun_> actually i wonder i'm actually using gnome3 fallback. basically i installed 11.10 and gnome-panel. is that gnome 3 fallback?
<ImTheDude> How come when i launch prisem for facebook it launches twitter?
<luckybunny> irenicus09: kvirc. I have my lubuntu box working, but I ain't gonna touch the mouse
<meskarune> mun_: tasque is a desktop RTM, and you could use remind / wxremind for calendar: http://www.duke.edu/~dgraham/wxRemind/
<mun_> meskarune, thanks!
<luckybunny> also it seems the only way I'm going to get chrome or any other program is to close kvirc
<luckybunny> unless there's a keyboard command to minimise
<luckybunny> I can get a terminal. there's one built into kvirc
<trism> mun_: yes that is gnome 3 fallback
<mun_> trism, thanks
<Jonathan_> oCean: Hi! are you there?
<bobvdv> I have a MacBook pro with bootcamp win, now I want to add ubuntu
<h00k> !dualboot | bobvdv this covers mac, too
<ubottu> bobvdv this covers mac, too: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bobvdv> Thanks
<kpas_> how much more resource intensive is 11.10 over 11.04  - I have an older machine running 11.04
<teamopoo> irc.newdelusion.net
<Simon1245> Anyone know how I can access my Ubuntu partition from Windows?
<tumppu> you can't
<martian> Simon1245: this may help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-read-ext3ext4-linux-partition-from-windows-7.html
<Jonathan_> oCean: Are the there? :)
<Simon1245> martian, Thanks downloading it now :)
<martian> Simon1245: it's been a while since I've tried, but I did have that working at one point.
<Simon1245> martian, I sort of need it as I can't get the grub thing started when I start Windows :S
<E3D3> Any tips for installing Haskell in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<rabbi1> i got my ubuntu/ gnome back in action after a ring circus ;)
<rabbi1> so now how do i make sure that things are good enough for my next reboot ?
<Jonathan_> I have an installation of Ubuntu Server 11.10 x64 which is freezing completely at random ocasions. Do you know what could be causing this?
<h00k> Jonathan_: it could be a lot of things, i'd start by testing your memory
<Jonathan_> h00k: Alright, because I've been trying to fix it by upgrading my kernel and modifying boot entries etc.. but to not avail
<skrag> Question: Is there a command to make a file immoveable without messing with permissions?
<Jonathan_> h00k: I'll let a memtest sit over night
<recon_lap> Jonathan_: overheating , memory, bad disk, i'd be thinking hardware first
<h00k> Jonathan_: I had one do that, it turned out to be a bad L2 cache on my processor.
<Simon1245> martian, Isnt' there anyway to transfer those files to Windows?
<h00k> Jonathan_: most likely hardware, though.
<Jonathan_> h00k: How do you test the CPU?
<Simon1245> martian, Nvm it is :)
<Simon1245> martian, Thanks really appericated :) I'll move all those ubuntu files to Windows now :)
<Jonathan_> h00k: How do I test any hardware, except for smart statuses and memtests
<Simon1245> martian, Btw, you got any idea how I can get the menu thing on startup?
<elzoog> Hello everyone.  I have two questions, both are related to the iPhone
<h00k> Jonathan_: let me look for what I used, standby.
<Jonathan_> h00k: when it freezes, the computer is still running, but it shuts down VPN, SSH, eth0 etc etc
<Jonathan_> h00k: It's not responding to anything though
<elzoog> 1.  How do I sync an  iPhone to Ubuntu?   I already tried this  http://geeknizer.com/sync-iphone-linux/  The ppa mentioned there doesn't work
<Somelauw> I am not sure but I think building a deb makes it easier to uninstall, but building a dep itself is harder.
<theadmin> elzoog: Use Rhythmbox, it does it for the music at least
<elzoog> Thanks theadmin
<h00k> Jonathan_: did you check your logs for any kernel panics? they're in /var/logs, I'd start there. If the kernel is panicking without being able to write a log, you can configure it to dump the information out to a serial device, which is what I managed to figure out how to do.
<meskarune> skrag: no. you have to use permissions to do what you want to do.
<h00k> Jonathan_: this may help: http://www.iitk.ac.in/LDP/HOWTO/Remote-Serial-Console-HOWTO/index.html
<elzoog> theadmin, Do you know of any easy way to develop apps using Ubuntu?
<meskarune> skrag: if you want users to only access the files but not edit or change them, make the files read only
<Somelauw> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b -nc -uc -us # I added -uc - us
<Somelauw> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b -nc -uc -us # I added -uc - us
<Somelauw> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b -nc -uc -us # I added -uc - us
<FloodBot1> Somelauw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jonathan_> h00k: There is nothing in the logs, I've tried tailing them over SSH
<theadmin> elzoog: That question doesn't make much sense. What programming language are you trying to use?
<Somelauw> FloodBot1: I am sorry, I forgot to scroll down.
<trism> Somelauw: is it working now? I got libixp to build but didn't try to build wmii
<h00k> Jonathan_: it might be failing before it gets to write them.
<Jonathan_> h00k: I probably is
<elzoog> theadmin, Would like to use Java, but I don't care.   Seems like the main hurdle is to compile it in a way that the iPhone can run it
<ISOcrates> Trying to install 10.10 from usb onto a new ThinkPad that has no optical drive.  Getting "can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/multiboot...) error. Any thoughts on how to get past this?
<ISOcrates> USB has been used a bunch to do other installs
<h00k> Jonathan_: this may help: http://www.vincentverhagen.nl/2008/08/07/capturing-linux-kernel-panic-info/
<theadmin> elzoog: Hm, no idea how to compile iPhone stuff without xcode actually, sorry
<elzoog> theadmin, To be more specific, I would like to write a program in Ubuntu and run it on my iPhone
<elzoog> theadmin, What if I somehow run Mac OS Lion as a virtual machine and install xcode?
<h00k> elzoog: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1056426/iphone-app-development-on-ubuntu
<Jisus> I hired a Cloud server, and I want to configure a server hosting, application available which should I use?
<Jonathan_> h00k: Do you know how to change the kernel, I used to be running an linux-server one, but not I'm running a generic
<pros977> ISOcrates: I'd really look at the system bios closely and eliminate everything but the usb if you can
<Jonathan_> h00k: And I want to switch back
<ISOcrates> pros977: ok thanks i'll try that now
<bobo37773> do newer kernels have ssh support built in by default?
<h00k> bobo37773: ssh is a program you can install, as is the server, not anythign to do with the kernel
<h00k> Jonathan_: you can change what kernel you boot by holding down left-shift when GRUB appears
<bobo37773> h00k: Yeah but can't it be built into the kernel? I remember reading something about this a while back
<Jonathan_> Well, I installed the server one by doing "sudo apt-get install linux-image-server"
<Jonathan_> But I want the system to boot from that one
<Jonathan_> h00k: How do I do that
<Jonathan_> ?*
<h00k> Jonathan_: you can configure it in Grub,
<h00k> !grub | Jonathan_
<ubottu> Jonathan_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ISOcrates> pros977: what would i be looking for specifically?
<Jisus> how to configure a server hosting with cpanel or plesk installed?
<Jonathan_> h00k: I know I can do it in grub, but there's supposed to be a way to do it automaticly
<theadmin> elzoog: Complicated... Try the Windows version of xcode in wine
<theadmin> elzoog: If that doesn't work, probably use a Windows VM... macs are hard to install on any VMs
<elzoog> theadmin, From what I read on the web, I gather it's complicated
<Somelauw> trism: I am not sure, it says: http://pastebin.com/FWnq6SZV. I can't find the file.deb that it should have created.
<oCean> Jonathan_: hey! You can set the GRUB_DEFAULT option in /etc/default/grub to make it default to an other kernel
<pros977> ISOcrates: wll, when I install via usb on a netbook, I set the usb as the first hard drive and primary boot device. There are two sections on netbooks. Really, anything that indicates hard drive order I guess.
<pros977> ISOcrates: just a thought
<oCean> Jonathan_: default it is set to 0. You have to do a  grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg, and change the GRUB_DEFAULT to the corresponding entry (mind you, counting starts at 0)
<trism> Somelauw: the .deb is in the next directory up (cd ..) if it succeeded and it looks okay (also you don't need to sudo that step)
<zoom> hello, is normal to have apache install by defaut on my desktop distribution ? can i remove it without risk ?
<ISOcrates> pros977, i'm using YUMI and I can get to the screen to select either install ubuntu to hd or boot live.  i get that error screen when i choose one of those
<Jonathan_> oCean: The server image I installed does not show up when I grep
<ISOcrates> just booted parted magic just fine from the device
<elzoog> theadmin, This site says that to get xcode running in Windows, you have to still run Mac OS as a virtual machine   http://techexxpert.blogspot.com/2011/08/how-to-virtualize-os-x-lion-on-windows.html
<Jonathan_> oCean: I can only find the generic-pae
<theadmin> elzoog: Oh, wow...
<theadmin> elzoog: Hm.
<theadmin> elzoog: Well I've no idea, I'm not into Apple stuff
<evfool> #ubuntu-devel
<pros977> ISOcrates: you sure the image on the usb is good?
<Gskellig> the date on my ubuntu server is wrong, and I can't update it and I can't set it manually
<oCean> Jonathan_: you installed a different kernel? But it isn't in /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<elzoog> theadmin, Apple sure doesn't make it easy to do things outside of their proprietary OS or hardware.   They seem to be even worse than Windows in that regard
<ISOcrates> pros977, yeah i've used it a bunch before... but just tried booting 12.04 from the same usb and it worked... so maybe i need to try getting the image again
<Jonathan_> oCean: That's correct
<Jonathan_> oCean: I ran "sudo apt-get install linux-image-server", but it's not there when I grep
<King> hi
<oCean> Jonathan_: Hmm, usually all grub commands are executed after image install. Anyway you can run  sudo update-grub, this should update the grub.cfg with any image found
<Somelauw> trism: Okay, it is working now. I will now try to install wmii again
<Jonathan_> oCean: I updated grub, but it's still not there. Look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/844762/
<Guest29535> please acn someone tell me how if it is possible to block file downloading from the Internet with Ubuntu?
<trism> Somelauw: looks like wmii may need some patches if you are compiling on oneiric
<Jonathan_> oCean: Since I'm running on Ubuntu server, I should probably use the server optized kernel.
<Somelauw> trism: i am only 10.10, but it will break if I upgrade?
<syddraf> I'm having an odd problem. Periodically, my computer's screen will freeze, start flashing, and then go back. Sometimes, if I wait long enough, it comes back up to the login screen, and Xorg's PID changes to a more current number. Any ideas what could be going on?
<Somelauw> Will the official repository be updated?
<oCean> Jonathan_: it seems it did not find it at all? Are you sure the -server image installed?
<Somelauw> That would make everyting much easier.
<Guest29535> hello
<Jonathan_> oCean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/844765/
<EvilResistance> Somelauw:  when you upgrade, it'll tell the system to use Natty repositories instead of Maverick repositories.  The easier way is to just clean install, then you dont have to worry about the repositories being out of date
<Guest29535> hello
<Guest29535> help
<trism> Somelauw: oh you may be okay on 10.10 (natty+ has 3.9.2 so you may not need to build a new version if you were to upgrade, I didn't check when the hg repo was last updated but that is the latest release)
<meskarune> Guest29535: please state your problem
<oCean> Jonathan_: I have no idea why it does not show up in the grub.cfg :(
<Jonathan_> oCean: I don't know what to do, because I'm stuck on generic right now
<Somelauw> trism: Thanks, I got it installed. I am not sure whether I carefully removed the old version. I just did sudo aptitude purge wmii, but I will try the new version now.
<Guest29535> how can i block file downloading from the Internet?
<Somelauw> Also, I am not sure if it automaticcaly created a .desktop file.
<Jonathan_> oCean: I have rebooted my system, but that does not help
<Somelauw> But I'll check on the internet whether it says something about it.
<Jonathan_> oCean: It does not show on the grub boot menu either..
<oCean> Jonathan_: yeah, I think we're actually missing a step in the process?
<oCean> Jonathan_: you can wait a couple of minutes and ask the channel again later why the -server image does not show up in grub.cfg. Also, there is a specific #ubuntu-server channel, you can try there too.
<Guest29535> BLOCKING FILE DOWNLOADING FROM THE INTERNET  with UBUNTU? HELLLLLLP
<EvilResistance> !caps | Guest29535
<ubottu> Guest29535: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Guest29535>  OK can you tell me something
<BlouBlou> Guest29535: you want to block a file from internet? Try blocking an IP or a port using ufw or gufw (graphical)
<ISOcrates> pros977: readding the image did the trick, thanks
<meskarune> Guest29535: you want to block a user from downloading files off the internet?
<SubjectOne> any body here who can help with putty and X11 ? ( i want a specific application, viewing on windows via X11 and Putty, is that possible ? )
<blitz> try ##windows
<SubjectOne> but Blitz do i need something to enable on my ubuntu system for X11?
<llutz> SubjectOne: you'll need a windows xserver running for this (xming )
<theadmin> SubjectOne: With Putty not, you'll also need to run an X server on Windows...
<SubjectOne> oh,
<SubjectOne> xmanager ?
<Somelauw> trism: Thanks, wmii is working completely now
<SubjectOne> i'll have a look
<llutz> SubjectOne: http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming/
<blitz> doesn't putty already support x windowing
<SubjectOne> putty has x11 support, but cant find how to make it work
<trism> Somelauw: excellent
<blitz> it's in the server settings SubjectOne
<oCean> SubjectOne: as said, you need an Xserver. (that is not in putty) Check out http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/ as an alternative for putty but including X server
<SubjectOne> wow thanx a lot
<sskalnik> When compiling a kernel module, how do I ensure that correct dir for the kernel headers is used?
<Somelauw> There are probably advantages to the debian way of actually signing your applications but for now I will do it like this.
<sskalnik> I thought I was passing the correct parameters to make, but apparently not.
<pros977> ISOcrates: wow, I actually helped someone here. I usually just lurk. Glad to hear it
<sskalnik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/844811/
<Guest38762> ive just installed xubuntu to run along windows xp how do i make xubuntu my main os and delete xp?
<sskalnik> It looks like it's compiling part of the kernel sources, not the module. I am truly baffled at this point.
<SlickRickDFW> Nube here with Ubuntu... Is there an Applications menu on Ubuntu 11.1 Desktop or does  one access all apps thru Dash? If exists, how do I find it?
<cortman> guest, if you have only just installed, you may as well reinstall it, and select to wipe everything and install xubuntu.
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu Oneiric and now everytime I log in my audio volume is set to 100 %, no matter what I select in lightdm. Any idea how to fix this?
<cypher-neo> SlickRickDFW, No all navigation on 11.10 is done through the Dash
<SlickRickDFW> thx...
<aboudreault> guys.... I have a bash script which basically only do a rsync with a ssh key. It works perfectly if I execute it manually. However... If I put the script in my "crontab -e" I got this error:  key_parse_private_pem: PEM_read_PrivateKey. What's that issue? I
<_Marcus> Hi
<cypher-neo> SlickRickDFW, You can install an Applications menu however, if that is your preference
<Somelauw> I noticed some extra shortcuts in gnome when using the window key. super + r redraws everything
<SlickRickDFW> @cypher-neo how do i install app menu?
<cypher-neo> SlickRickDFW, By installing either GNOME Fallback mode and/or GNOME3, you can get access to an Applications menu.
<Seryth> How do I manually install a font .ttf in ubuntu? I put it in .fonts and updated my font cache, but they're not showing up?
<cypher-neo> SlickRickDFW, Gnome fallback mode is similar to Ubuntu pre-11.04 when it used GNOME2 with the Applications menu.
<salander> hi
<salander> all
<_Marcus> Hello, salander
<cypher-neo> SlickRickDFW, Gnome Shell which uses GNOME3 can also be set up to use an app menu as well.
<salander> this is my first comin here
<jjprieto> o
<cypher-neo> Hello salander
<_Marcus> salander: Welcome!
<ISOcrates> pros977: haha yeah i'm the same way :)
<steve____> hey guys! Anyone know how to allow your thumb to rest on a MBP trackpad in 11.10?
<pros977> salander: hello. Be good. There is strong moderation.
<salander> so how can i talk to a spesific person
<cypher-neo> Seryth, The easiest way to install a .ttf font is to open it and click "Install Font"
<salander> what is the command
<nino> sex
<_Marcus> salander: Type "/query user". Replace user with the user you want to talk with
<oCean> nino: wrong channel/network
<Seryth> cypher-neo: What do I install it with?  When I doulbe click it it says I have to choose an app to open it with...I have a minimal install atm, so gotta install EVERYthin
<Seryth> lol
<Seryth> g
<nino> nbvcnbcv
<oCean> nino: do you have an actual support question?
<cypher-neo> Seryth, One sec. I'll get the package names for you. :)
<Seryth> cyphase: Thanks :)
<Seryth> cypher-neo: * Thanks :)
<undecim> Seryth: To install a font, just put it in ~/.fonts/
<undecim> Seryth: And restart any apps that would be using the fonts
<Seryth> undecim: Yes, like I said I've done that, and reloaded the font cache, but it's not showing up.
<Seryth> Done that too
<cypher-neo> Seryth, "sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback gnome-shell gnome-session-common"
<Seryth> cypher-neo: Lolwut
<cypher-neo> Seryth, Terminal command
<Seryth> cypher-neo: I'm on XFCE
<Seryth> cypher-neo: Never touching gnome again :P
<crizzy> never say never
<cypher-neo> Seryth, I didn't know that. ;)
<Seryth> cypher-neo: ;)
<[snake]> hello, I just installed a game(Halo CE) and when I open it in wine the resolution is too high, how can I fix this? I can't see anything, my monitors limit is 1366x768@60hz
<cypher-neo> [snake], Open "Configure Wine" and change the monitor resolution
<cypher-neo> [snake], It would be under "Graphics". You can limit the size of the virtual desktop
<[snake]> cypher-neo, It didn't work I think the virtual desktop is for icons... instead of placing them(shortcuts) on your gnome desktop.
<cypher-neo> [snake], I know it works that way, becuase I've used it to limit the desktop size of several other applications of mine.
<cypher-neo> [snake], And, no, virtual desktop has nothing to do with icons.
<cypher-neo> Seryth, Have you used the XFCE appfinder?
<kpas_> is there a command wherby I can backup my configuration of my ubuntu desktop  I am running 11.04
<cypher-neo> Seryth, It's kind of like a menu... in expanded mode.
<kpas_> for example the packages I installed
<[snake]> cypher-neo, oh- okay, well I tried a few different that I knew should work and they didn't because the application is not following the rules then.
<Seryth> cypher-neo: I don't know what app to pick :/
<bobweaver> kpas_ you could make a live dvd of your system with something like remastersys or debian live
<cypher-neo> [snake], You have to restart the application to make the rules stick.
<[snake]> cypher-neo, I did
<cypher-neo> [snake], You restarted Halo CE?
<[snake]> cypher-neo, yeah.
<kpas_> well I am gettign rady to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 so I figure the first step would be to just cp my home directory off to another drive
<[snake]> cypher-neo, notepad isn't constricted to my smaller virtual desktop either...
<kpas_> then see if there is a command just to list what packages I installed just inace I have to wipe my system
<[snake]> cypher-neo, it works on all areas of my desktop
<cypher-neo> [snake], But the window size of the Wine program should be fixed.
<cypher-neo> [snake], And once it's fixed to a certain size it also is smaller.
<salander> hi all
<[snake]> cypher-neo, for notepad yes. for halo no.
<cypher-neo> [snake], Is there an option within Halo itself to run in a window?
<cypher-neo> [snake], If you can set Halo to run windowized it should abide by the Wine config
<[snake]> cypher-neo, there might be, and there is a place to change screen resolution for when it starts too... only one problem I can't see where to click to get to it.
<Night_fury> wass up?
<[snake]> cypher-neo, hey... it worked AUTOMAGICALLY
<Night_fury> i need help with something
<[snake]> cypher-neo, I think it's because I turned the desktop back off... which is weird because it didn't work like that initially. thanks though!
<Night_fury> how to get normal scrollbars in ubuntu
<Night_fury> ?
<mlc> Night_fury: have you changes the theme
<recon_lap> think Night_fury is refering to the short scroll bars in unity
<OerHeks> Night_fury,  echo export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 | sudo tee /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80overlayscrollbars
<mlc> 'm not a fan from untity
<mlc> i
<aethelrick> recon_lap: i prefer to think of them as stunted :)
<Seryth> I've put my ttf files into ~/.fonts, but it still doesn't work grr. Even after reloading the font cache they don't show up. I'm also doing the same thing with some .pcf fonts...
<Seryth> What'm I doing wrong?!
<_Marcus> mlc: I'm not a unity lover either. That's why I do everything on command line now.
<rbrooks> hey, which live CD out of all that you know has most complete grub2 bug free etc, Ubuntu i am tempted to think is probably my best bet
<kpas_> when upgradeing from 11.04 to 11.10 will you loose gnome desktop?
<Gentoo64> rbrooks: any reason you need grub2?
<rbrooks> i am looking to setup dedicated partition with live cd to maintain it
<rbrooks> Gentoo64, ^^
<rbrooks> and figured that grub2 is far enough along but yeah im not used to it at all
<recon_lap> not a fan either, but can just hope that as the bugs get worked out that more options for configuring it will get added.
<cypher-neo> mlc, Have you checked out GNOME Shell? Unity free.
<Onkeltem> What a nice day! I was recording a screencast using KAZAM for 1 hour. Now after this time spent, I found that kazam stopped recording AUDIO after first pause!!!
<cypher-neo> mlc, I love GNOME Shell
<cortman> Gnome shell +1
<rbrooks> i am sure idea will work, but it is so cludged together at this point
<brimlar> Seryth: you probably tried "fc-cache -f -v", eh?
<Seryth> brimlar: Yup
<Seryth> brimlar: I put the fonts (.ttf and .pcf) into .fonts, and ran that, but they're not showing up
<recon_lap> tried gnome shell for a bit, but think it lost me when i could not put a tootbar vertical on the right hand side
<mlc> cypher-neo: yea gnome-shell and cinnamon is very good
<cortman> I'm really hoping the cinnamon project gets off the ground. I think there's a lot of potential there.
<rbrooks> is Ubuntu use systemd?
<mustafaerhann> is there any software that shows system information like sysinfo:/
<mustafaerhann> in ubuntu
<Gentoo64> mustafaerhann: what type of system info?
<rbrooks> ahh well nbd thankd
<mustafaerhann> gentoo64 hardware.
<Gentoo64> mustafaerhann: theres lspci lsusb proc/cpuinfo etc
<mustafaerhann> i mean more graphical.
<excelsior> so I'm using the classic interface, how do I enable the snapping windows like in unity? Max on left side, right side, top for full screen, etc...
<kpas_> mustafaerhann,  dmidecode
<mustafaerhann> kpas ty.
<kpas_> mustafaerhann, sometimes dmesg gives you the infor you want also
<popey> Onkeltem: join #kazam and speak to the developer ☺ also, file a bug
<recon_lap> look at cinnamon web page, still not sure what it is exactly
<excelsior> so I'm using the classic interface, how do I enable the snapping windows like in unity? Max on left side, right side, top for full screen, etc...
<mustafaerhann> yea kpas i found ya very good at consol.
<mustafaerhann> looking for desktop more graphical.
<mustafaerhann> maybe a screenlet.
<kpas_> oh
<mustafaerhann> but i cant find any usefull stuff.
<mustafaerhann> i was using yasp  in KDE4.
<mustafaerhann> plasmoid.
<cortman> recon_lap, ???
<Gentoo64> mustafaerhann: do you really need to be watching what hardware you have at all times? lol
<kpas_> mustafaerhann,  how about SYSTEM->ADMIN->System MOnitor
<bobweaver> hello there i am having a bad day I awoke to to a computer that is not working it turns on goes to grub starts to load a black screen and w/ubuntulogo and then shuts off that is it. anyclue how to fix ?
<mustafaerhann> excelsior did u tried compiz config settings.
<kpas_> mustafaerhann, what do you want to monitor
<mustafaerhann> well actually im looking good information monitoring software.
<bobweaver> mustafaerhann, wiresjark ? nmap
<mustafaerhann> once upon a time i have hardwareinfo software in gnome2.x but now i cant find same software.
<kpas_> mustafaerhann, for a server or just your deskstop
<mustafaerhann> just my desktop.
<excelsior> mustafaerhann: yes, I looked at all the settings in it, did I miss one?
<lancerforhire> how do I upgrade to pulse 1.0/1.1 on natty?
<mustafaerhann> excelsior can u private msg to me
<recon_lap> bobweaver: try  boot into recovery mode, if that wont go try a live cd or usb and report back
<mustafaerhann> so i can send u my screenshots u can see what i have in my unity desktop
<kpas_> mustafaerhann, but what are looking to monitor
<h00k> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<bobweaver> recon_lap,
<bobweaver> recon_lap,  will try
<nsd_> Hi, I'm having some networking issues with a machine running 10.04. I have an ASUS-USBN10 that uses the r8192s_usb driver, and I have downloaded the latest rtl8192 binary thing from the Debian SVN repository. I had the device working for a short period of time just fine with Network Manager, but I decided to try to configure the device with /etc/network/interfaces and remove network-manager and network-manager-gnome. After being unsuccessful
<nsd_>  in that., I re-installed network-manager and network-manager-gnome At the the moment, network manager says that the device connects successfully, but I am not able to ping anything on the LAN let alone connect to the outside world. I should note that when I initially had it working, I had eth0 configured with /etc/network/interfaces but not hooked up and I was not able to get it to work without disabling eth0. At present my /etc/network/int
<nsd_> erfaces is only managing the loopback device.
<nsd_> Sorry for such a long message
<mustafaerhann> ah sorry
<mustafaerhann> lol i found that hardware monitor shows sys info to me.
<nsd_> Does anyone have any idea why the device would say that it has connected to the router but yet I am not able to connect to anything?
<recon_lap> nsd_: try using pastebin next time
<nsd_> recon_lap: Duly noted, sorry lol
<lancerforhire> How do I upgrade to pulseaudio 1.0/1.1 on natty?
<recon_lap> nsd_: try ping the router , see what happens
<mustafaerhann> nsd can u open web configuration of your connected router modem etc.
<nsd_> recon_lap, As I stated I can't ping anything.
<bobweaver> recon_lap,  before grub this time it says that the bios has been "shadowed"  <- video and system also gives me a warrining about the time and how it is not correct
<mlc> nsd_: ipaddress is static or dhcp
<bobweaver> recon_lap, booting into recovery now
<bobweaver> recon_lap, I am at the debian recovery menu
<nsd_> recon_lap: DHCP
<brimlar> whois Seryth
<bobweaver> should I reg boot ?  fsck remount root
<Seryth> eh?
<Seryth> brimlar: wut?
<mustafaerhann> excelsior first u have to select your session unity or gnome not 2d or classic gnome cuz they dont compiz or 3d accalerated so u cannot use effects.
<nsd_> recon_lap: nmap -sP 192.168.0.1-255 yields nothing, so I can't ping anything. The network mask and IP address given by DHCP seem reasonable. I do not have MAC Address filtering on the router
<brimlar> Seryth: j/was curious if you were still on
<Seryth> brimlar: Yeah, I'm googling now :/
<Seryth> brb dinner
<bobweaver> Ok this is messed I picked reg boot and now it is doin fsck  WTF
<nsd_> recon_lap: Also the wireless connection being managed by NetworkManager appears as it should.
<lancerforhire> VAGINA
<lancerforhire> How do I upgrade to pulseaudio 1.0/1.1 on natty?
<bobweaver> the drive is brand new
<bobweaver> this SUCKS
<nsd_> recon_lap: And dmesg | grep 819 (for messages related to the device driver) shows nothing.
<h00k> lancerforhire: Please keep it appropriate in here.
<lancerforhire> h00k: what was inappropriate?
<recon_lap> nsd_ if you cant ping the router you are not connected, go back to ifconfig, do a ifconfig  ethx down, and a ifconfig eth0 up and see if you get any clues
<OerHeks> bobweaver, you had bootproblems, so fsck is oke. please watch your language
<nsd_> recon_lap: It is a wireless device; eth0 is connected to nothing. Would ifconfig work on a wireless device in the same manner?
<bobweaver> !language >> bobweaver
<mimmop> !salve
<lancerforhire> h00k: we all fell out of one of those
<mimmop> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<icewaterman> hi, how can i disable krfb (kde remote frame buffer,kinda like a vnc server)?
<bobweaver> icewaterman, sysv-rc-conf ?
<icewaterman> [x] i wont need it and i know what i am doing.
<h00k> lancerforhire: also, please keep the conversation on-topic, and observe the guidelines
<icewaterman> bobweaver: afaik it gets startet upon kde launch
<recon_lap> nsd_ should, but i'm well out of date with my network trouble shooting skills
<lancerforhire> h00k: How do I upgrade to pulseaudio 1.0/1.1 on natty?
<icewaterman> bobweaver: sysv-rc-conf wont help, right?
<bobweaver> icewaterman,  you want to stop someything on boot correct ?
<h00k> lancerforhire: I don't know, perhaps check for a PPA.
<nsd_> recon_lap: Hmm, when I do that I get "wlan0: link is not ready" in dmesg. I hope google helps me with this...
<h00k> !ppa | lancerforhire
<ubottu> lancerforhire: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<icewaterman> bobweaver: no i want to stop krfb being launched at all
<icewaterman> bobweaver: and its launched upon login
<bobweaver> icewaterman,  do  you see it under sysv-rc-conf ?
<bobweaver> can you blacklist it ? is it a modual ?
<nsd_> recon_lap: Hmm evidently not. I read some docs and it says that that is a normal message.
<csmc> hrm xubuntu alternate iso command line install is glitching..
<recon_lap> bobweaver: well, you got into recovery mode, so probably not hardware, any change on you system recently. try a normal reboot but use esc to see whats happening while you boot
<bobweaver> arghhhhh still checking drive for error aka BRAND NEW drive
<bobweaver> thanks recon_lap
<csmc> normal boot under grub gives me "monitor out of frequency" on one monitor, ok on another monitor, but then booting under normal gives me blankscreen
<mimmo> !salve
<mimmo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<icewaterman> bobweaver: no
<csmc> does apt-get auto configure xorg for you or do you have to futz around w/ it yourself?
<icewaterman> bobweaver: its a kde service or something
<meskarune> why do people do !list everytime someone mentions a ppa ?
<bobweaver> recon_lap the last thing that I did was open chromium and go to google voice and it said that the cert was no go so I got out of there and shut down the computer. Now Thisw crap
<OerHeks> icewaterman, maybe #Kubuntu is any help
<bobweaver> ply moth failed
<bobweaver> plymouth *
<erd> hi all. any fix for youtube player plugin on totem? GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<meskarune> I honestly want to know why ppa is considered file sharing
<bobweaver> so did windbind
<erd> i am running 10.4.3
<bobweaver> I am going to freak out
<ChristopherNg> erd: thats a good version
<ChristopherNg> meskarune: thats great there are other methods out there aswell
<icewaterman> OerHeks: i'll try
<ChristopherNg> icewaterman: yeah i know i had the same problem a few months ago
<bobweaver> what the crap reg boot goes to tty1
<bobweaver> no GUI
<icewaterman> ChristopherNg: did you solve it?
<erd> ChristopherNG : i cant play youtube video on totem..
<recon_lap> bobweaver: try startx , see what happens
<bobweaver> sudo poweroff <command not found >
<ChristopherNg> icewaterman: Yes eventually
<bobweaver> recon_lap,  nope
<icewaterman> ChristopherNg: how?
<erd> ChristopherNg: what do you mean "its the good version
<recon_lap> bob, think it's sudo halt
<nsd_> Hmm
<bobweaver> recon_lap,  I even when to updatealternitives --config   x-windows managers    to make sure that it is not that
<nsd_> Anyone know anything about NetworkManager and wireless networking?
<ChristopherNg> icewaterman: I upgraded and updated
<bobweaver> sorry about the spelling
<ChristopherNg> simple as that
<h00k> !wireless | nsd_
<ubottu> nsd_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erd> it gives me this: GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<icewaterman> ChristopherNg: huh? i am running the latest stable version of ubuntu, so a couple of months ago, that couldnt have been any newer version
<erd> can anyone here play youtube video on totem player?
<bobweaver> yes b
<bobweaver> ^^
<ChristopherNg> icewaterman: in that case go back to an lts version and try it there
<ChristopherNg> the lts is more stable anyway
<bobweaver> erd do have the plugin installed ?
<erd> bobweaver: yes of course
<icewaterman> ChristopherNg: 12.4 is going to be lts, i am going for that one, when its released
<ChristopherNg> yes
<bobweaver> erd is it showing up in the drop down ?
<erd> bobweaver: can you try if you can play youtube video on your totem? if you have it...
<ChristopherNg> basically Linux is getting more and more popular in the far east especially with old distros like turbolinux dead.
<erd> bobweaver: yes sure
<bobweaver> erd yes I can
<erd> bobweaver: what ubuntu version you are?
<bobweaver> well could untill my lappy took a crappy
<bobweaver> erd 11.10
<bobweaver> erd you ?
<bobweaver> erd and version of python ?
<erd> bobweaver: so i guess its just me that cant play cause i am on 10.4.3
<bobweaver> mountall plymouth command failed
<mputtr> heya, i'm trying to install linux for the first time. I just installed ubuntu on a dell xp m1530 and for some reason it will not allow me to choose what to OS to boot
<erd> bobweaver: how to find out what python version i am?
<bobweaver> python --version ?
<_Marcus> erd: python --version
<erd> ok
 * bobweaver turns green n 
<erd> python --version
<recon_lap> mputtr: did you remove the cd/usb?
<erd> Python 2.6.5
<mputtr> the first time i did
<bobweaver> well I would check with  mine but my com puter is crapped out
<mputtr> it just jumps straight to windows
<erd> bobweaver: does python version has to do with it? i mean with totem?
<erd> or youtube plugin on totem?
<recon_lap> mputtr: what option did you select for installing ubuntu
<bobweaver> now what to do ? I am stck at a black screen last thing it says is mountall: disconnected  from python
<bobweaver> erd is it wrote in python ?
<mputtr> recon_lap: at first i ran ubuntu from usb drive, then i installed ubuntu on hdd. i resized teh hdd half and half
<erd> ohh ok. so my python version is old?
<erd> how can i update it?
<erd> i am on ubuntu 10.04.3
<mputtr> then i restarted w/o the usb stick and it goes traight to window. i hit Del on the startup screen and it only shows windows on it
<bobweaver> erd, here is a scrip[t if you like http://paste.ubuntu.com/844916/
<recon_lap> mputter : boot with your usb and look at the partitions , see if windows has actually been re sized and if ubuntu in on the new partition
<erd> bobweaver: i have no clue what to do with that  script... or how to do it
<mputtr> the hdd is partitioned. and on ubuntu there's a drive that's called system reserve
<bobweaver> So what do I do ? I am stuck at a screen that I can not type in
<mputtr> im assuming the system reserve is ubuntu installed?
<bobweaver> erd open browser let video load run script look in videos folder
<erd> is it better to update python to whatch youtube videos on totem or update the whole OS
<E3D3> Is it possible to install 'Leksah' in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<recon_lap> bobweaver: it boot to rescue mode though ?
<bobweaver> recon_lap, yep
<bobweaver> well boots to tty1
<bobweaver> startx no workie
<spanner3003> hi my trying to use a usb sound card how do i switch from my motherboads usb on sound card to the one i pluged in?
<recon_lap> bobweaver: do you have a live cd or usb?
<erd> ok thank you guys.
<bobweaver> recon_lap,  yup I hand them out down town
<bobweaver> also update-alternatives --config x-window-manager  is correct
<mputtr> i'm reinstalling the ubuntu files right now.. after its done i'll have to figure out what i have to do next
<icewaterman> ChristopherNg: fyi: killing krfb once did the trick. session management restored it everytime i logged out with it already running. but no more
<bobweaver> sweet I pressed the powerbutton and it worked
<dejahthoris> spanner3003 | for starters, you'd probably disable the onboard sound somewhere in the bios, if you have that option
<recon_lap> bobweaver: been too long since i messed around with this stuff, everything been just working so well for me for years
<spanner3003> on i'v looked
<bobweaver> that is great
<bobweaver> but I have a powerpoint that I have to do
<ganimede> why ubuntu 11.10 doesnt recognize my 2 monitors?
<bobweaver> plymouth worked then crashedd
<bobweaver> for like 2 sec
<recon_lap> bobweaver: i'm thinking you may have hdd issues
<ganimede> I have slightly customized it, with the latest nvidia drivers and the desktop cube
<spanner3003> oh yes and it's ubuntu 11.10 i'm on
<bobweaver> and I am stuck at same screen
<bobweaver> recon_lap,  how it is brand new
<bobweaver> I will boot I am going to try to take out the harddrive put it in my extrenal hardrive reader and run some tests against it
<recon_lap> bobweaver: use a live CD, the examine the hard drive
<dejahthoris> spanner3003; was the external usb sound card turned on when you booted ubuntu?
<bobweaver> recon_lap, will do booting it now
<recon_lap> bobweaver: see if it will mount, if so are the files all there, if so are there any oddness in the start up files
<spanner3003> no just pluged it in it is recognised though
<bobweaver> xinit: server error
<hylian> i want to make a boot option in lightdm go to terminator. I used to do it with ease, but for the life of me I can't remember where those login files are anymore...
<bobweaver> xinit: unable to connect to X server connection refused
<bobweaver> ARGHHH\
<dejahthoris> spanner3003; if you try "alsamixer" in a terminal windows, it should show you if everything is working ok
<LostPW> hellp
<OerHeks> spanner3003, open terminal: alsamixer  ( and press F6 for soundcard)
<recon_lap> bobweaver: you having problem with the live cd ?
<hylian> bobweaver, sounds like x can't create a graphical window with gdm...
<benfrancis> I just bought a MacBook Pro 8,1, hoping to dual boot it with Ubuntu.  According to this wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Oneiric#CDDVD  it pretty much works out of the box but I'm having problems. Does anyone know whether Ubuntu supports this model yet?
<benfrancis> I get "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" when booting the installation CD
<hylian> benfrancis, that sounds like the cd is either damaged or not being read properly... hmmm
<bobweaver> ok this is crazy I did a sudo rmmod nvidia then startx then it starts but I still get nvidia boot slash and unity is not working
<kriestof> hi, when I try to configure console-data I get "Unknown set of unicode characters".
<benfrancis> hylian: I will try and burn a new CD, but I get the same error with a 10.04 CD. I'm worried that the kernel doesn't support the DVD drive or chipset
<theadmin> hylian: /usr/share/xsessions/
<Seryth> How do I restart X without loggint out/in?
<hylian> theadmin, thank you!
<bobweaver> I did unity in the terinal and it started
<spanner3003> yes i have usb sound device, PnP audio device, and Conexant CX8801
<Walrus__> Anyone here know anything about changing my hard drive partition table from GPT back to MBR?
<kriestof> Seryth: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mlc> Seryth: the best is if you open a second tty and start stop your displaymanager
<bobweaver> Seryth, what version  of ubuntu
<hylian> benfrancis, hmm, another option would be to find another ubuntu user or computer, and run unetbootin, and have it transfer the contents to a thumb drive in fat32 format..
<dejahthoris> spanner3003; that means ubuntu is all set to use your new usb sound card.
<Seryth> bobweaver: 11.10, running XFCE and GDM
<Seryth> kriestof: ty
<derpladee> hey i'm looking for a good music player that i can easily control with hotkeys, that hardly uses any resources and that is good for making playlists and keeping track of all of my music
<recon_lap> bobweaver: opps, I should really stop trying to help people as i never moved to unity
<derpladee> is rhythbox the best for this?
<bobweaver> recon_lap,  lol
<bobweaver> yeah debian boots fine ;>)
<theadmin> derpladee: xbmc is a great keyboard-controlled (normally) media center, might want to give it a look
<DoctorD> Hi. Can someone help me configure Ubuntu One - So i can connect with my account to have the posibility to use the 5GB free space..?
<derpladee> okay thanks a lot
<spanner3003> but how atm it is all coming through the speakers on the pc and nothing in the headphones pluged in to the usb sound device
<bobweaver> why unity is not working on start up is crazy why lightdm is not working on start up is crazzy why wifi is not working on boot up is crazy
<kriestof> hi, when I try to configure console-data I get "Unknown set of unicode characters". Anyone know how to set up this unicode for console?
<benfrancis> hylian: OK, thanks
<bobweaver> I have to press the wifi switchthen do a rfkill unblock all to get wireless to work
<dejahthoris> spanner3003; it would appear ubuntu is gotten confused about which sound to use. you might want to go back and disable the onbooard sound in the bios
<spanner3003> i can't
<recon_lap> bobweaver: maybe you got a buggy update that did not kickin till you rebooted
<DoctorD> Hi. Can someone help me configure Ubuntu One - So i can connect with my account to have the posibility to use the 5GB free space..?
<stowoda> Hi. How to remove new linux versions or set a previous one as default in grub2?
<dejahthoris> spanner3003; it is also possible to disable the onboard sound in the alsa drivers
<bobweaver> ARGHHH can't open rfkill control device permission denied     < I have never needed to be superuser to so this what in the world is going on here
<Seryth> LOL, I didn't want to KILL X O.o
<Dayofswords> does anyone know the command to see input events from the mouse and keyboard, it was like xsomething
<recon_lap> stowoda: maybe you should rephrase that question, does not sound like a good idea what you are suggesting
<h00k> !grub2 | stowoda
<ubottu> stowoda: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<theadmin> Dayofswords: xev?
<bobweaver> the time says that it is 12 42 and that it is September 1st 2007
<bobweaver> it is 3:38  here
<klync> bobweaver: also, it's 2012
<bobweaver> klync,  good point
<stowoda> recon_lap, with my new kernel virtual box has problems
<DoctorD> Hi. Can someone help me configure Ubuntu One - So i can connect with my account to have the posibility to use the 5GB free space..?
<bobweaver> ok I am going to grab all files and push them to my debian partition
<bobweaver> all sorts of crazyness going on here
<bobweaver> I am going to try and reboot first
<theadmin> DoctorD: What's the hard part in that? Run it, register and start using...
<DoctorD> theadmin@ that's not the problem
<theadmin> DoctorD: Then what is?
<DoctorD> i go to system -> ubuntu one -> and i cannot edit the details to put the username and password
<thevaliantx> i just bought a WD My Book Essential 2TB external hard drive.  When connected directly to the laptop all is well, but when i connect it t to my Cisco Linksy E4200 wireless router (via the USB port), nothing happens.  i am unable to find the device from the router's 192.168.1.1 address.
<DoctorD> to have the 5gb folder space on my desktop as a "folder"
<recon_lap> stowoda: sorry, but not familiar with virtual box, but would thing that using an older kernel will cause other problems
<thevaliantx> what do i need to do in order to get the device recognized by the router?
<DoctorD> @thevaliantx - NAS or something like this ? don't you have a man ?
<bobweaver> sudo poweroff   : command not found
<thevaliantx> have a man?  i'm not gay, sorry dude.
<stowoda> recon_lap, right now i am running the older one.. I have choosen it in grub menu..
<klync> thevaliantx: have you looked at this? http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-ca/support/routers/E4200
<DoctorD> MANUAL
<Walrus__> O.o
<kriestof> how can I set polish chars in tty?
 * klync regrets helping someone who starts cracking jokes about others' sexuality
<DoctorD> so...someone can help me with my problem ?
<bobweaver> DoctorD,  what is going on ?
<DoctorD> Hi. Can someone help me configure Ubuntu One - So i can connect with my account to have the posibility to use the 5GB free space..?
<DoctorD> to have the 5gb folder space on my desktop as a "folder"
<theadmin> klync: "man" is not a commonly understood term, especially by newbies, they confuse manpages and, well, men :P
<bobweaver> sorry I do not know that much about ubuntu one
<Walrus__> You mean the terminal doesn't have a man in there telling me how to use it??
<DoctorD> and of course, being an ubuntu user doesn't mean you must be gay :))
<thevaliantx> klync, if you helps you to know, i'm not gay (but not straight, either, lol), and no i wasn't joking about anyone else's sexuality (actually the correct term is sexual orientation).  but, thanks for the link, i appreciate it ;)
<recon_lap> stowoda: you could edit your grub menu to make the kernel you want the default, but you never know what might go wrong as new updates get pushed out.
<stowoda> recon_lap, understand.. thx
<theadmin> thevaliantx: "man" is a Linux command, short for MANual
<thevaliantx> ok
<theadmin> thevaliantx: So you got what DoctorD said all wrong :P
<Walrus__> Lol
<thevaliantx> theadmin, i did, but i was responding to klync
<bobweaver> how come ubuntu kills battery ? wifi ?
<DoctorD> so can someone help me !:))
<terminhell> no, it uses an older kernel that has a regression with power settings
<recon_lap> stowoda: trying to get virtual box to work with the new kernel probably the best solution
<theadmin> !patience | DoctorD
<ubottu> DoctorD: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nsd_> Continuing my epic saga of troubleshooting this machine's network configuration, I can ping the machine's DHCP-assigned wireless address via ethernet (!) but I can't ping *anything* from the machine except the machine I'm on now (that is connected to it via ethernet so I can ssh). Does this make any sense to anyone?
<terminhell> bobweaver: no, it uses an older kernel that has a regression with power settings
<stowoda> recon_lap, yeah. thank you#
<Walrus__> Er.... Any reason wikipedia would be crashing my browser
<nsd_> Moreover, why if the wireless device can connect to the router, why can it *not* connect to anything on the LAN/WAN?
<Walrus__> And uncyclopedia.org
<Jax|2> hey guys
<bobweaver> Terminhell   why ?
<OerHeks> bobweaver, same issue as with your other linux distro's, stop trolling please.
<bobweaver> OerHeks, I am NOT trolling I could if you like BRO
<Walrus__> google, yahoo, wolframalpha all work
<Walrus__> sL
<dejahthoris> spanner3003; if you are still here, you could add the module for your onboard sound card to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Jax|2> UBUNTU ROCKS!
<terminhell> bobweaver: the repos ubuntu uses, meant to be used for stability over bleeding edge
<bobweaver> I am asking question about ubuntu
<bobweaver> terminhell thansk
<Jax|2> wowo man, what u need bob?
<OerHeks> bobweaver, you know much more of linux, i read you clear. kernel 3.2 solves a lot of powerissues, not all.
<bobweaver> OerHeks,  cool
<terminhell> 3.2.6-1 is about the newest out
<bobweaver> it seems like that and all my fans have needed to be replaced also in my lappy . Is there a way to stop this
<bobweaver> from happening
<nsd_> Could someone explain to me how my wireless USB dongle is evidently capable of getting a DHCP lease, yet I can't connect to anything or even ping the same router it (evidently) got the lease from? Is there a way to see where DHCP lease log info stuff?
<thevaliantx> klync, i did look at that page on the router.  i am able to see all of the other devices on the network, using the DHCP client table, the external hard drive does not show up on it.
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<bobweaver> nsd_,  please open your terminal and enter lspci -nn && lsmod && lsmod && rfkill list all     then  use paste bin to paste that thansk
<bobweaver> nsd_,  please open your terminal and enter lspci -nn && lsusb  && lsmod && rfkill list all     then  use paste bin to paste that thansk
<bobweaver> sorry 2nd one is correct
<Walrus__> Oh, wonderful
<Walrus__> It appears my live USB is a bad install
<terminhell> hah oops, kernel 3.2.6-2 just released
<nsd_> bobweaver: I tried rfkill list, no result. The device is recognized by lsusb, the module is in place, I can see stuff being spewed out by it with dmesg, etc., etc. I actually just now got it working. For some reason DHCP just simply does not work. I set it up statically and it works fine now... :/
<nsd_> bobweaver: Thanks anyway though
<terminhell> thats what i get for not updating first lol
<nsd_> Also thanks recon_lap btw
<Simon1245> Hey guys, you know ushare if I have it connected with my xbox, can anyone access it?
<bobweaver> nsd_,  glad to hear !
<bobweaver> YES !!!! blacklisting nvidia did it it all works again  YES!!     \0/
<Seryth> My audio isn't working D: I use pulse audio, I've tried killall pulseadio and then pulseadio, but it's not working...
<lancerforhire> How can I install the latest version of nvidia drivers (295.20)?
<bobweaver> it was because I installed it manual and the one from the ppa was also trying to load
<bobweaver> lancerforhire,  that is xswat ppa ?
<meskarune> lancerforhire: you can compile them
<bobweaver> lancerforhire,  see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<recon_lap> bobweaver: \0/
<DoctorD> uhm. done :) i've solved the problem
<DoctorD> tiny problem of course.
<DoctorD> #channels
<recon_lap> drinks all round i guess
<Seryth> Bother, where's actuionparsnip D:
<Seryth> actionparsnip*
<lancerforhire> thank you!
<bobweaver> recon_lap, thanks for the help. do you have a wiki.ubuntu ?
<recon_lap> bobweaver: never heard if wiki.ubuntu before
<recon_lap> if/of
<bobweaver> recon_lap,  the reason I ask is I am going to give you a good review if you do
<bobweaver> dang it I just checked my wiki and there are pictures missing  of me handing out ubuntu downtown
<jhk> Hey guys, I have a Nvidia Quadro NVS 295 video card. It works fine in Windows and I did a stress test on it just to make sure. I have updated to the latest Nvidia drivers in Ubuntu. After about 1-2 hours in X, it just freezes and the screen starts getting all pixelated and everything. I'm not sure what the issue is. Any ideas?
<terminhell> i guess, someone....commented them out...?
<dejahthoris> jhk; maybe it's overheating?
<jhk> Yeah, that was what I was thinking. However, I ran a video card stress test in Windows and it went fine after an hour.
<plusEV> jhk: sounds like heat issues yes,
<jhk> The video card does not have a fan, just a heatsink.
<dejahthoris> jhk; you can add a fan
<plusEV> jhk: it might be tghe motherboard to. Is it a optimus card?
<meskarune> jhk: in the mean time, use less graphics heavy aplications. turn off compiz if you have it, turn off composistioning, etc
<jhk> Yeah, it is not meant to have one though. I was thinking it was the video card for a long time with overheating but then it worked fine in Windows so now I'm stumped.
<jhk> Yeah, I went to appearance and changed it to none for visual effects.
<Seryth> My sound isn't working. I normally use pulseaudio, but I don't hear anything? I've looked in the xfce volume control settings thing, and all I see is a "Dummy pulseaudio" thing...what's taht? My other options have gone tooo :/
<mystMan_> how do i create a symlink for a file?  is it just directories or can i do files too
<Seryth> too*
<jhk> Nvidia Quadro NVS 295
<recon_lap> jhk: well, ubuntu has had problems with fan's and heat sensors on some hardware
<jhk> Currently the temp is 48C.
<mystMan_> i have a file at /Asset/adminhtml/layout/asset.xml and want it to link into /design/adminhtml/default/default/layout
<dejahthoris> jhk; if you have a thermometer, you could wait until the video goes bad and then take a reading of the heatsink's real temp
<kriestof> how to set all tty on startup like with setupcon?
<recon_lap> mystMan_: right click on the file, select create link, and copy the link to where you want.
<jhk> I'm like 75 percent sure it is a hardware issues so I can probably do a warranty RMA, but the working in Windows thing stumped me.
<dejahthoris> jhk; when it goes bad, does the heatsink get hot to the touch?
<meskarune> mystMan_: you can link 2 files by doing "ln /Asset/adminhtml/layout/asset.xml  /design/adminhtml/default/default/layout" make sure to put in full paths
<DexterF> hi
<cfhowlett> Seryth   I THINK pulseaudio can be invoked via command line pavucontrol
<meskarune> mystMan_: ln is the link command
<jhk> Not sure. Haven't done it with case open. I'm sure it is hot as all video cards get pretty hot :)
<cfhowlett> DexterF   greetiings
<Seryth> cfhowlett: Thanks, just had to install it
<DexterF> I'd like to use my work laptop (windows, domain member) with ubuntu at home. requirement: when windows is active, it must not see the ubuntu disk. any idea how to do that? I was thinking about a ExpressCard SSD
<recon_lap> jhk: here is an example of what i'm referring to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/113081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 113081 in linux (Ubuntu) "After hibernation cpu fan stops working" [High,Triaged]
<terminhell> DexterF: dual boot?
<dejahthoris> DexterF; ssd's have a limited lifespan
<Seryth> cfhowlett: I have a weird "Dummy" output optoin?! wassat?
<cfhowlett> DexterF   virtualbox
<terminhell> windows cant see linux partitions anways....i dont see the problem
<meskarune> virtual box isn't that great on a laptop
<cfhowlett> Seryth   *guessing* it's an empty spaceholder
<dejahthoris> DexterF; what about a usb std mechanical drive?
<meskarune> DexterF: also are you allowed to use linux on your work computer? don't do something that is going to cause trouble
<Seryth> cfhowlett: Hm....I dunno why this happened, it's annoying.
<cfhowlett> DexterF   ubuntu on a stick...
<DexterF> cfhowlett: good idea, but the admins theoretically can remotely access the disk. a vm image might look suspicious
<kriestof> how to set all tty on startup like with setupcon(to have fonts on startup)?
<cfhowlett> DexterF   Ubuntu startup disk creator = USB ubuntu
<mputtr> recon_lap: i finally got it to show the boot menu. apparently i never restarted it and pulled the usb stick then press enter. i just shut it down
<DexterF> meskarune: concern appreciated, but its ok to use the machien for private stuff. they sure didnt have that extent in mind, but hey :)
<Simon1245> Hey guys, can I increase my ubuntu partition somehow without having to reinstall or losing something?
<meskarune> DexterF: if you want to run linux from usb I woudn't suggest using ubuntu. maybe something smaller and meant to be run from usb
<h00k> Simon1245: sure, you can boot from a live disk/USB and do it that way with gparted
<h00k> !gparted | Simon1245
<ubottu> Simon1245: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Simon1245> h00k, I can do it directly while being on it aswell or? Also is it easy to use?
<dejahthoris> DexterF; what about a usb-to-ata adapter and a standard full-sized hardrive?
<meskarune> DexterF: why don't you just ask the IT department to dual boot linux for you on the laptop?
<h00k> Simon1245: not while the partitions are mounted
<mystMan_> i need to set up dual boot on my laptop
<DexterF> I could swap out the optical for another hdd and label that disk the same as the optical :D
<h00k> Simon1245: yeah, it's pretty easy to use
<mystMan_> never done it before
<Simon1245> h00k, Ah ok, I'll do the live CD way
<recon_lap> mputtr: :)
<cfhowlett> Simon1245   you need to live boot
<h00k> !dualboot | mystMan_
<ubottu> mystMan_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<DexterF> meskarune: company = win only shop.
<Simon1245> cfhowlett, ah ok
<mputtr> i guess i was stupid enough to not follow directions to the T
<cfhowlett> Simon1245   see https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/hardware/C/disks.html
<Sefid_par> What is the most reliable CD/DVD burner?
<DexterF> dejahthoris: usb2=slow.
<mputtr> Sefid_par: hardware wise?
<rahul__bansal> how to get information about what different modules do in linux?
<DexterF> Sefid_par: they're pretty much all the same. get the cheapest, when it dies (usually a month after warranty ran out) get a new one
<dejahthoris> Sefid_par; I don't know which is *most* reliable, but my Plextor 740uf has been pretty good over the years
<mputtr> i'm happy with my asus bray burner
<terminhell> rahul__bansal: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php?title=Special%3ASearch&search=modules&go=Go
<Sefid_par> Oh excuse me. I mean the most reliable software!
<meskarune> DexterF: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<meskarune> DexterF: but you should seriously consider asking IT if it is ok first. the hardware doesn't belong to you :P
<terminhell> i doubt it will be an issue, they usually whipe the drives afterwards
<jhk> Is 12.04 LTS in beta right now? 11.10 is the latest stable build correct?
<EvilResistance> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<EvilResistance> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> jhk yes
<EvilResistance> jhk:  ^
<vadi2> Is it better to have the wrap partition at the start or the end of the drive? Whenever my Ubuntu has to swap even 200mb, it *dies* for 5mins while it does it, and nothing else is usable.
<jhk> :) In update manager it is only allowing me the option to upgrade to 12.04 and not 11.10...any ideas?
<Sefid_par> What is the most reliable software for burning CD/DVDs?
<OerHeks> ehh jhk no, beta within 2 weeks, feature freeze is done.
<cfhowlett> vadi2   shouldn't matter where it's put
<terminhell> brasero usually does the job for simple stuff
<DexterF> vadi2: it seems to be doing somethign else, unless you run a 486
<cfhowlett> jhk   12.04 has NOT been released
<vadi2> no, it's only related to swap. It is terribly and frustratingly unusable when it does that. UI freezes and all that jazz.
<jhk> How can I just upgrade to 11.10 with update manager.
<vadi2> Swap 500mb and I might as well hard-reset it, because it'll take 10mins to finish.
<EvilResistance> jhk:  what are you on right now?
<DexterF> vadi2: tell me abit about the hardware. what type of computer, desktop, laptop? how much ram? what hard disk?
<vadi2> laptop, 4gb ram, HDD
<jhk> 10.04 LTS
<vadi2> rightnow 3.2gb used and yet it put 1gb into swap
<DexterF> vadi2: laptop brand/model?
<rahul__bansal> terminhell: actually i want a list which can tell me what each module  do...i want to unload some modules , so i want to be sure of each module..
<DexterF> vadi2: hdd size?
<vadi2> system76 serval, 250gb
<EvilResistance> jhk:  you'd have to do an incremental upgrade: lucid -> maverick, then maverick -> natty, then natty -> oneiric.  there's a huge possibility that things will go wrong with this method though
<terminhell> what are the modules in question
<dejahthoris> vadi2; the end of a hdd is usually the inside and the slowest. but you usually can't put the swap at the beginning. If you can stand having your ubuntu split into two partitions, having the swap in the middle is usually considered a realistic best
<Gskellig> I can't fix the date/time on my ubuntu server
<EvilResistance> jhk:  lucid's still supported, you can wait for 12.04 LTS and then upgrade directly, iirc...
<jhk> Crap.
<vadi2> Oh hm.
<DexterF> dejahthoris: outer parts of the disk have the most angular velocity and thus the fastest speeds
<vadi2> Odd thought, but would deframenting help? I know ext4 doesn't require it, but it's possible to do that
<jhk> Oh okay. I'm thinking that it will fix my video issue. I guess not.
<kpas_> mustafaerhann, but what are looking to monitor
<kpas_> oops
<dejahthoris> DexterF; on most harddrives the outside is the beginning
<kpas_> wrong screen
<okibi> My fresh (but fully updated) install of 11.10 is mounting all external drives (tried three drives, one ext2 and two NTFS) as read-only. Even manual mounting through sudo with a -w option mounts them read-only. I'm having a hard time searching for solutions because of google noise with those keywords.
<EvilResistance> jhk:  what video issue?  you can ask for support with individual issues here too you know\
<DexterF> dejahthoris: beg to differ
<jhk> It was the freezing issue after about 1-2 hours.
<jhk> Other people in the room just said it was overheating.
<meskarune> okibi: did you have the ext2 drive mounted in another linux install? perhaps the permissions of the files need to be changed
<DexterF> vadi2: so a farely recent machine. what do you typcially use that triggers swaps like 200MB and how do you measure so precisely?
<DexterF> I run a server with 8g ram and no swap at all, works a charm
<okibi> meskarune: My other linux box (Ubuntu 9.x) mounts all these drives without issue.
<terminhell> okibi: you may have to add your user to the usb group, and make sure dbus-launch is in your .xinitrc exec-session line
<terminhell> okibi: *storage* group
<okibi> terminhell: These drives were previously mounting just fine. Changed after a reboot. I will check that, though, - thanks
<vadi2> DexterF: I have an indicator that shows me my ram and swap usage. Opening virtualbox with chrome open can trigger it, or opening another chrome profile would as well (I had to split my workload into different profiles, because I'm just running out of ram... even with everything closed, Ubuntu uses 1.5+gb ram)
<share> hi. just to let you know that Ubuntu didn't notify the reboot after nvidia driver update ..
<jhk> Is there any stress programs that can stress video cards in ubuntu?
<meskarune> okibi: so its probably something to do with permissions. you need to mount those drives in your other linux box, and then have the permissions changed to rw for all
<DexterF> vadi2: vbox gust has how much ram?
<DexterF> *guest
<vadi2> DexterF: 512
<DexterF> vadi2: used any fancy filesystem for / ?
<okibi> meskarune: I'll give that a shot. Thanks for the idea.
<kion> jhk try glxgears
<DexterF> vadi2: dm-crypt?
<vadi2> DexterF: no, not at all. I think it is ext4
<okibi> meskarune: Also, why are you so cool?
<vadi2> I do have full disk encryption.
<DexterF> vadi2: aha!
<vadi2> So encyption + io = kills it?
<DexterF> vadi2: you used ubuntu's encryption or somehting 3rd party like truecrypt?
<vadi2> I used ubuntu's setup.
<DexterF> vadi2: 11.10?
<vadi2> Yes
<DexterF> vadi2: regular hdd or ssd?
<vadi2> regular hdd
<ganimede> is there a forum, mailing list, or other to report feedbacks on ubuntu precise alpha 2?
<cfhowlett> precise|ganimede
<cfhowlett> !precise|ganimede
<ubottu> ganimede: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ganimede> thanks ubottu
<DexterF> vadi2: well, my guess: unless dm-crypt is not transparent it might gather larger chunks than the filesystem and thus swaps bigger chunks than the memory management can easily hande. but that's all shots in the dark to be honest. since you're setup sounds otherwise sane that's my prime suspect.
<kion> Does anybody know how to get some nice desktop effects on ubuntu?  seems I lost all I had with the introduction of Unity.
<DexterF> vadi2: checking the mailing list archives or maybe even filing a bug report might help
<vadi2> Alright, I'll try.
<DexterF> vadi2: or of course try and decrypt (a hassle, I know). is swap encrypted, too?
<DexterF> vadi2: does dm-crypt require LVM?
<vadi2> swap isn't, but I did enable zram on it (compression), because something is just eating my memory and I frequently run low even during browser use only
<vadi2> I'm not certain.
<DexterF> vadi2: what, what's zram?
<vadi2> compresses ram contents
<DexterF> by the way: encrypted disk + unencrypted swap = no use as one might have attack vectors on remians in swap
<vadi2> http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=zram&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CDQQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.webupd8.org%2F2011%2F10%2Fincreased-performance-in-linux-with.html&ei=XXY9T5zyIOHJmQXDs-jiBw&usg=AFQjCNGg9L0A9J1uBp936ALpu3sU0ywl2Q&sig2=rjsUDt6eWJZDlYW8hFUOTA
<vadi2> ops, spammy link
<dejahthoris> vadi2; what sort of machine is this? desktop? laptop?
<vadi2> laptop, system76 serval
<Gskellig> can someone help me fix the date/time on my ubuntu server? it keeps saying "operation not permitted" even when run as root
<Gskellig> and ntpdate isn't working either
<dejahthoris> vadi2; does it have any space for a second harddrive?
<mputtr> for a first time ubuntu user, what softwares should i install first?
<vadi2> physically, no
<Gskellig> mputtr, you mean what softwares should you remove first? =D
<DexterF> Gskellig: what does ntpdate say?
<jhk> glxgears is working great. Thanks! kion
<DexterF> vadi2: that zram.. sound completely bogus
<mlc> mputtr: install antivir
<Gskellig> DexterF, 17 Feb 01:35:22 ntpdate[26092]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<Gskellig> the time has been wrong for weeks
<Gskellig> it clearly isn't updating right
<rahul__bansal> is there a way to get name of all users connected to lan in linux?
<mputtr> lol i have no idea at all. this is my first time using linux.. ever
<Gskellig> I've tried changing the timeservers too
<smelo> Greetings channel.  Is there a Ubuntu way to reconfigure a base install? (re-ip, re-name, re-key). Something along the lines of `dpkg-reconfigure base-system`?  I've cloned a template and need to reset the ip, hostname, ssh keys
<mputtr> mlc: antivir? is it on ubuntu software cneter?
<mlc> mputtr: yea, search clamav
<mputtr> ok
<DexterF> vadi2:  is it possible that you totaly blown that zram up to max and when this one os full it starts swapping to disk and then they fight about who holds what?
<DexterF> vadi2: you said yourself, something is eating up ram there
<mputtr> i've only found virus scanner
<vadi2> Well, it's point is to reduce that... but I'll try deactivating it
<DexterF> Gskellig: google have anythign in that error?
<mputtr> is that he one? or do i need to install something else
<kion> jhk: no problem :)
<mputtr> including virus scanner
<DexterF> vadi2: maybe you have mega IO when the system tries to swap compressed data out to disk
<recon69_lap> rahul__bansal: you should look in you router for that information
<vadi2> Yeah, it just dies on this IO, the disk is churning and everything
<mlc> mputtr: right clamav is a virus scanner
<mputtr> i c
<mputtr> well.. it's installing
<mlc> ^^
<mlc> mputtr: audio video codec
<dejahthoris> vadi2; do you have and cardbus slots on your laptop?
<mputtr> i'm trying to learn linux, what else should i install that will get me to learn more about linux
<vadi2> okay, so uninstalling "zramswap-enabler - Use RAM compression instead of swap", will see if it's fine then. Though I installed it to begin with because my 4gb ram was just melting away
<vadi2> I have a pci slot... not sure what is a cardbus
<daftykins> cardbus was PCI for laptops, external wireless cards used it
<rahul__bansal> recon69_lap: ok. is there a way i can access information from router from my machine..
<dejahthoris> vadi2; you know, the modern version of a pcmcia slot?
<meskarune> mputtr: the only way to learn linux is to read :P
<vadi2> Probably not on this 4 year old laptop
<mlc> mputtr: step by step. learning by doing
<recon69_lap> rahul__bansal: get you gateway address, type it into the address bar of a browser and off  you go :)
<mputtr> meskarune: where should i go to get reading resources?
<meskarune> mputtr: read some command line cheat sheets and read wiki articles adn man pages
<recon69_lap> rahul__bansal: use ifconfig
<mputtr> or should i just google it
<mputtr> command line cheat sheets... ok. let me look it up
<dejahthoris> vadi2; if you had a way to connect one, there are cardbus ssd's you could use for swap
<recon69_lap> rahul__bansal: to get you gateway address
<meskarune> mputtr: to learn more about a program in linux you can type "man <program>" and you'll get the manual on it. try doing "man cd"
<vadi2> ah... no, I don't want anything extra to carry around :(
<meskarune> mputtr: to exit out of the manual you hit the q key
<mputtr> one sec.. gotta go put sutff in the dryer
<recon69_lap> mputtr: you could just use it to do what you like doing on computers and learn as you go :)
<dejahthoris> vadi2; they're only the size of a credit card
<meskarune> mputtr: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-commands-cheat-sheets.html
<Gskellig> DexterF, I killed the ntp process and tried again, get the same error as when I try using date
<Gskellig> 17 Feb 01:43:56 ntpdate[26567]: Can't adjust the time of day: Operation not permitted
<vadi2> oh
<dejahthoris> vadi2; if you had a cardbus ssd for swap, your swapping would be quite fast
<share> I need ir-keytable for Ubuntu Maverick
<share> where can I find it
<Gskellig> DexterF, I am using sudo btw, I have also tried running it as root
<rahul__bansal> recon69_lap: I tried but asking for password(level 15)...seem i don't have permission
<Gskellig> for some reason I still get operation not permitted
<DexterF> Gskellig: beyond me. you could try and run strace on it, write output to a file with -o and grep that for OPEN calls, see what it accesses
<recon69_lap> rahul__bansal: try with a blank password, if that dont work have a look for the manual that came with the router
<DexterF> Gskellig: version?
<Gskellig> 11.04
<Gskellig> strace? I'm not sure how to do that
<OerHeks> GsKellig sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<Gskellig> tried that as well
<DexterF> Gskellig: pretty easy: strace -o somefile.txt <command>
<recon69_lap> rahul__bansal: if you never set a password it's possible that someone has hi-jacked your router :)
<rahul__bansal> recon69_lap: i am connected to institute lan and their router ...
<no_gravity> Good Evening! Where does wine install its programms these days? I installed Google Adwords Editor lately and it runs fine. But now I wanted to start it again and its not in /home/me/.wine./drive_c/...
<Gskellig> oh I got tzdata to work
<recon69_lap> rahul__bansal: ok, well why would you want to see who connected to the institute's routers, it's private info i would think
<Gskellig> wouldn't run under sudo but it ran as root
<Gskellig> thanks OerHeks and DexterF
<meskarune> no_gravity: you can use the locate command to find stuff. :) "locate google"
<DexterF> Gskellig: uh.. how do you root then? did you set a passwd for root?
<mputtr> ok phew
<mputtr> ok. i'm going to read up and just install stuff as i go
<rahul__bansal> recon69_lap: just want to see if my friends machine is up.. but i can always get all ip which are up on lan..
<no_gravity> meskarune: holy shit, that works. that means a db of my files if floating around somewhere on my harddisk and some index deamon eats up my cpu cycles regularely?
<rahul__bansal> recon69_lap: ip addresses don
<meskarune> no_gravity: it only updates the database when you restart or do "updatedb" so its not using system resources. :P
<rahul__bansal> recon69_lap:  ip address don't let me distinguish machines.. therefore i need user names.
<no_gravity> and where does it store its stuff?
<meskarune> no_gravity: and it only updates new stuff, it doesn't rescan everything. linux is much better with file management
<Seryth> Can anyone help me fix my sound? I don't know what's gone wrong, but I can't hear anything, and my settings are just telling me that Dummy: Pulse audio exists, not my sound card. Help!
<meskarune> no_gravity: to learn more about locate do "man locate"
<jetole> Hey guys. I'm on 10.04. I added a group and then added myself into this group quite some time ago, Months ago. I have rebooted the system several times since then and looked at the groups file which looks fine but when I start a new terminal in gnome terminal and run id, it doesn't show me as being a memeber of this group and I can't execute a program which is suid and can only be executed by owner (root) and members of this group
<zuhaitz> Hi, I installed Windows 7 and I gave 100 gB for Linux Ubuntu installation, but now I just boot Linux Ubuntu and when I am going to make the partition it only show me the entire HD without the NTFS and free partitions, why? help please
<recon69_lap> rahul__bansal: well, it's really up to you friend if he wants to broadcast hi status on the lan, should not be possible for you to find out without him setting something up on this machine
<jetole> does anyone know why this might be happening that I'm not in this group?
<DexterF> Seryth: no menu to select different sound cards?
<DexterF> dropdown or so?
<Seryth> DeathWolf: Yes, but only two 'dummys'
<rahul__bansal> recon69_lap: what has to be set?
<DexterF> zuhaitz: how big is the disk?
<zuhaitz> 300gB
<meskarune> jetole: can you re-add yourself to the group? maybe an update over wrote the file somehow
<AuzBul> what is ubuntu about?
<Seryth> DexterF: Only two dropdowns: Playback: Dummy output (pulseaudio mixer) and Capture: Monitor of Dummy output (pulseaudio mixer)
<Seryth> !linux | AuzBul
<ubottu> AuzBul: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Seryth> oopsie
<vadi2> I added a PPA via software sources, yet update manager refuses to update, saying it's not authenticated
<mputtr> this might be a silly question, but is there such a thing like using another computer's resource (in the same network) to do encoding while the main one does the bulk of it?
<AuzBul> k
<AuzBul> thx
<mputtr> in ubuntu
<Seryth> !ubuntu | AuzBul
<ubottu> AuzBul: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<vadi2> What is going wrong? Shouldn't the authentication be automatic?
<jetole> meskarune: overwrote /etc/group ? I don't think so but I can try
<Banish> is it just me or myspace music player doesn't work on chromium on ubuntu 11.10
<Banish> ?
<DexterF> zuhaitz: maybe boot live cd and run gpart frorm a console, see if ubuntu sees partitions at all
<Memran> hello o/
<Firebolt> Anyone know how to make qt-at-spi not assert errors and then kill your program in 11.10?
<meskarune> jetole: no, over wrote the sudoers file
<DexterF> zuhaitz: gpart scans disks for partitions. that win7 isnt encrypted?
<meskarune> jetole: all permissions are in sudoers :P
<DexterF> Seryth: what sound card?
<jetole> meskarune: no this is not something I am running via sudo
<Seryth> nVidia nForce something DexterF. It worked fine before today :/
<zuhaitz> DeathWolf, is not
<DexterF> Seryth: onboard?
<zuhaitz> DeathWolf, I think is not...
<jetole> meskarune: also, "all permissions are in sudoers" doesn't make sense. It's a suid file which means I don't need to run sudo to run it as root
<Seryth> DexterF: I don't know....I think so.
<zuhaitz> DeathWolf, I just installed Windows 7 just for work issues (A. Premiere etc)...
<jetole> meskarune: by suid I mean setuid
<meskarune> jetole: there is a text file with all user permissions in it
<harry12> hi all. i installed latest ubuntu on a hp pavillion dv 6700. amd dual, nvidia Geforce 7150m, 4 gb ram etc. dvd drive not working, hardware problems. i am dual booting with win7. so latest grub its here.
<DexterF> Seryth: hm. try alsamixer from console (install if not there), see if that says the same. else I'd say maybe a pulse glitch, #pulseaudio might be worth a shot
<Seryth> zuhaitz: How many times are you gonna get DexterF's nick wrong? :P
<jetole> meskarune: and sudoers has nothing to do with why I wouldn't exist in a group. The sudoers file is isolated entirely to the use of the sudo command and similar commands that perform sudo actions
<jetole> meskarune: what file are you talking about?
<Seryth> DexterF: Tried alsamixer, I get this error: seryth@ubuntujacob:~$ alsamixer
<Seryth> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<jetole> meskarune: I'm pretty sure there is no file with all users permissions in it
<DexterF> Seryth: talks to me? :D
<harry12> the problem is that after selecting ubuntu on grub screen all i see is purpule colored screen. thats it. it does not load the OS
<Seryth> DexterF: :D lol
<Firebolt> I get "ASSERT: "interface->childCount() == children.count()" in file adaptor.cpp, line 200" when I try to run Skype and a few other Qt-based programs
<jetole> meskarune: I appreciate the help but I think this question may be above your level of knowledge
<DexterF> Seryth: didnt notice, client colors my nick! zuhaitz , yo <-
<zuhaitz> Seryth, You are right :)
<zuhaitz> Sorry!
<harry12> the trick for now is to CTRL+ALT+DEL than  on the second time choosing ubuntu recovery
<zuhaitz> Im gonna try with gparted and after install?
<DexterF> zuhaitz: nuh-uh! gpart! not gparted. well, actually, gparted is worth a shot, too, come to think of it
<meskarune> jetole: i guess its an arch thing :?
<Seryth> DexterF, zuhaitz: :P
<harry12> i see some output i dont understand and than it drops me on (initramfs) there, i give "exit" and finally it start load the OS
<jetole> Does anyone know why I am set as a member of a group but when I start a terminal via gnome terminal the id command doesn't show me in that group however when I log in via tty1 the id command shows me in that group
<harry12> what is this caused from
<nxn> hello everybody. Somebody into helping solving a resolution problem on Ubuntu 11.10?
<jetole> meskarune: arch thing? what? There is no file on a Linux system on any arch that contains all permissions for users
<meskarune> jetole: there is a config file with what groups users have and what the permissions those groups have
<jetole> meskarune: no there isn't
<meskarune> yes there is
<jetole> what file?
<meskarune> jetole: arch linux I mean
<jetole> ah I see
<jetole> still no
<DexterF> zuhaitz: sound like the partition table is somewhat odd.. or the disk layout. but 300gb, thats a laptop disk, no ssd, right?
<Memran> oh man, Xming and putty are awesome, when I am forced to use windoze :)
<meskarune> jetole: arch linux is more similar to bsd so it might be a bsd thing too
<zuhaitz> DexterF, is a PC
<meskarune> jetole: I'm at work now though so I can't grep it. :P
<zuhaitz> Gparted dont show anything .. Happen the same
<jetole> under all Linux on all distros, kernels and architectures the file for what groups a user is in is /etc/group with the primary group being listed in /etc/passwd. That has nothing to do with arch Linux
<DexterF> zuhaitz: with 300gb disk? raided a antique store? ;)
<zuhaitz> no...
<meskarune> jetole: arch linux uses bsd style init configs
<zuhaitz> Is a cheap machine with 4gB RAM, Nvidia geforce 315 and Celeron CPU
<jetole> meskarune: no that same rule also applies to openbsd and freebsd. Probably all BSD's and I think maybe even all Unix but don't know quote me on all Unix
<jetole> meskarune: and?
<zuhaitz> For me is very fast, enought
<Seryth> DexterF: I have 2 x 120GB disks :P
<Guest37832> HI ALL ITS MY FIRST TIME WITH UBUNTU
<meskarune> jetole: its very different from debian type systems
<jetole> meskarune: arch Linux used /etc/passwd and /etc/group
<DexterF> Guest37832: STOP SHOUTING
<Seryth> !caps | Guest37832
<jetole> meskarune: not like that
<ubottu> Guest37832: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Guest37832> sry
<cfhowlett> !shout|guest37832
<ubottu> guest37832: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<auronandace> !caps | Guest37832
<Seryth> lol
<DexterF> haha
<niko> this is a Test forget this message
<zuhaitz> DeathWolf, Gparted dont show my NTFS partitions
<zuhaitz> What happen?
 * Memran confiscates Guest37832's capslock key
<meskarune> jetole: yeah, it has those, but it also has a unified config file
<Guest37832> ahahah why so many mods?
<Seryth> Guest37832: Welcome to ubuntu :)
<meskarune> jetole: like in arch you can set EVERYTHING in the system up in rc.conf
<Guest37832> ty
<stanman246> how do i upgrade thunderbird to v 10? on 11.10?
<jetole> meskarune: Arch Linux stores which groups a user is in in the file /etc/group and the primary group in /etc/passwd. Most if not all BSD do the same. There are no permissions that can be set in either of these files so if you say arch Linux has some magical file where all groups and permissions are set then you are wrong
<DexterF> Guest37832: enjoy your visit :D  no mods at all :)
<Guest37832> there are mods if i cant use caps :)
<Seryth> stanman246: I'm so tempted to say "sudo rm -rf /" :P Don't do that <--- will destroy you
<Gskellig> sorry DexterF I left for a bit. when I did sudo dpkg-reconfigrue tzdata it did not work but I ran it as root user and it worked
<meskarune> jetole: not set, stored so you can see who has who easily and quickly
<zuhaitz> Ah, gparted launched from console said: /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table. however, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should. Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesnt understand GPT  partition tables. Or Perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.
<Gskellig> no idea why
<rbrooks> Guest30702, WELCOME TO UBUNTU
<DexterF> Gskellig: well - how did you become root? sudo bash?
<Gskellig> sudo su
<zuhaitz> DexterF,
<Gskellig> same thing pretty much lol
<Memran> aw! no tomcat7 package in my 10.04LTS distro :(
<stanman246> Seryth, don't be posting that, what if someone wreckes his os
<Seryth> stanman246: Then they're stupid for not reading my message. I said don't run it...
<DexterF> zuhaitz: tough luck. fscking with the part table will make win7 unhappy, my guess
<zuhaitz> DexterF, I did the partitions with Windpws 7 installation DVD, so I dont understand why happen this, Windows 7 boots OK
<jetole> meskarune: arch Linux, also like all other Linux has file owners and file groups and permission bits set on each file for how the owner can access it, how the user can access it and how everyone else can access it and like every other Linux it also supports the setuid bit on files. Arch can't disable this if they want to unless they are no longer a Linux distro. Maybe if they become Arch BeOS os something then they won't have to rely on the standard ...
<jetole> ... Linux ACL system
<Guest37832> im sorry i was wondering...since i have only 1gb of ram... what can i do to make ubuntu lighter?
<zuhaitz> DexterF, What can I do
<zuhaitz> DexterF, Why happened this?
<Memran> can you guys on 10.10 or higher, take a peek in your repo list for tomcat7 please?
<jetole> meskarune: but my point is if I am added to a group in /etc/group on each Linux then I am in that group no matter what. Same thing on FreeBSD and OpenBSD
<cfhowlett> Guest37832   lubuntu xubuntu are both lightweight distros for lower specification machines
<meskarune> jetole: I never said arch linux didn't have groups and file ownership. I don't know why you are ranting about nothing :P
<TheMaster> There is some test here.
<stanman246> Seryth, lol, so I saw
<DexterF> zuhaitz: weeeeell: before you mess with the table, back it up: grab a usb stick, do:   dd if=/dev/sda of=/path(to/stick/mbr.backup bs=512 count=1
<Guest37832> i would like to keep ubuntu...but make change some setings(graphics or so) that make it lighter
<Seryth> stanman246: :P
<Seryth> Memran: It exists
<cfhowlett> Guest37832   turn off desktop effects, run in 2d
<zuhaitz> DexterF, I dont want to do anything
<Guest37832> yeah alredy did it...ty
<Guest37832> bye
<Guest37832> all
<Seryth> Bye o/
<zuhaitz> I dont know how, I am journalist and linux user, not programmer neither computing engeneer :D
<Memran> thanks, Seryth :) which version are you using?
<Seryth> Memran: 11..10
<Memran> thanks
<rbrooks> zuhaitz, what are u trying to accomplish?
<DexterF> zuhaitz: then try and repair it, install linux, then see if you're lucky and grub boots that win7 or if ms is smart enough meanwhile to handle resintalling botched boot loaders. whcih I doubt, since they are a dork company.
<Banish> where can i seek help on flash player?
<jetole> meskarune: you said there is one file where you can see who has is in what groups, who has permission to access what, etc. You initially said it was /etc/sudoers and you were relating to my problem of my user not being in a group and you've crossed a lot of unrelated boundaries about my problem while stating some blatent inaccuracies so I'm just correcting you. If you didn't want to hear it then when I had said thank you but I don't think you ...
<jetole> ... understand then you should have left it at that
<zuhaitz> DexterF, But I cant install linux
<nxn> ubuntu 11.10. lightdm.conf pointed towards scripts with xrandr. scripts work if executed in terminal. While logging scripts do not work, even more leave me on the login screen. Any ideas appreciated?
<zuhaitz> I need to make partitions before and Linux cant see the partitions that I just have now
<DexterF> zuhaitz: well, backup mbr from live cd and then fix it from live cd, too. then when the table is readable to linux, install linux
<zuhaitz> instalator program and gparted show only the HD, not the NFTS partitions neither free partition
<stanman246> anyways, tb 9 is packed with 11.10. How to upgrade to tb10?
<zuhaitz> DexterF, any manual for mbr fix?
<DexterF> zuhaitz: journalist? get a macbook ;)
<DexterF> for style alone
<zuhaitz> DexterF, I dont want to use any apple software any more
<zuhaitz> And I just can't understand that answer
<zuhaitz> I'm using linux since 1998
<zuhaitz> debian user since potato, and now ubuntu linux user
<sals> hello everyone
<zuhaitz> I use Linux, OSX and now I NEED Windows for A. Premiere :L)
<meskarune> jetole: there is a file with a list of groups and users along with permissions. but I"m at work on windwos and can't grep it. I don't know everything off the top of my head. :P anyways, I think something got over written and that is why your group dissappeared. if you remake the group it will say if it already exists or not
<cfhowlett> zuhaitz   I installed OSX/Win7/Ubuntu successfully  http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=212837&st=0#entry1427797
<zuhaitz> Did I say I don't want to use apple software anymore? :-) I now want to use Linux for all things, and Windows - Adobe soft for multlimedia
<ganimede> is that normal that in the bash in cannot do "sudo something >file" ?
<zuhaitz> cfhowlett, I dont want to know anything of apple
<zuhaitz> fuck them
<harry7> hi all. my frech install ubuntu 11.10 wont load. i am stuck at the purple screen after grub screen. anyone can help? thanks
<zuhaitz> :-)
<blizzow> I enabled XDMCP in my lightdm.conf and installed x11vnc, yet I still can't vnc to the console to login.  Anyone here know what I'm doing wrong?
<cfhowlett> Harry7 "french install"  what is that?
<ganimede> harry7, graphical card. what is it?
<cfhowlett> harry7   nver mind -- you meant fresh.  Right?
<harry7> :) i meant fresh install
<h00k> !language | zuhaitz
<ubottu> zuhaitz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<harry7> nvidia integrated geforce 7150m
<elektriks> how do I mount my encrypted homedir when booted in recovery mode?
<cfhowlett> harry7   seen this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860135
<harry7> i installed the prop driver but this hang up is hapening with all drivers i tried in
<zuhaitz> Sorry h00k , I will never pronunce "apple" anymore
<zuhaitz> Sorry, really
<harry7> i will now thanks
<DexterF> zuhaitz: outta ideas. I'd try and run google with "gpt win7" or so. my win7 here was ok, same procedure, then again, who knows, maybe I saw sth and overrode it. (overrode? sounds odd)
<cfhowlett> DexterF   gptsynch allows gpt and mbr to co-exist
<zuhaitz> cfhowlett, in english, please xD
<zuhaitz> cfhowlett, talk me like If I was really stupid xD
<lukescharf> zuhaitz: I'm just catching up on the conversation.  You're saying that you're creating partitions, but you can't see them?
<zuhaitz> cfhowlett, What could I try?
<ganimede> harry7: download the latest drivers from nvidia
<lukescharf> What does cat /proc/partitions show?
<flagg0204> when using preseed files for automated installation is it possible to use  a custome location for a users homedirectroy, during the account creation part
<ganimede> i had exactly the same issue the other day, with a GTX460
<kraz3d> Okay, so if I have a AVI file on my system and I'd like to be able to openly stream it if someone were to access http://myip/file.avi -- how would I go about this?
<kpas_> when upgrading to 11.10 and I want to keep gnome do I need to install both of these pakages or one - gnome-session-fallback gnome-shell gnome-session-common
<DexterF> zuhaitz: cfhowlett seems to knwo thing and I need to run. godspeed :D
<dejahthoris> kraz3d; just set up apache
<zuhaitz> lukescharf, Well, I am a Linux user, and I -need- Windows 7 for my work, ok, then I installed Windows 7 and used Windows 7 partition program (from the installer) and left free 100gB for Linux, now Linux Ubuntu installer cant see my partitions, not NTFS neither free partition so I cant install, and If I install I'll loose Win7
<cfhowlett> zuhaitz   first: gptscyh is a utility commonly used by multibooters for installing OSX and Ubuntu on the same HDD.  It addresses the different bootup structure.  sudo apt-get install to get gptsync.  Then you invoke it at the command line.  IT REWRITES THE MBR...
<lukescharf> So, you're seeing this from the LiveCD?
<lukescharf> So, you're seeing this from LiveCD or Installer -- rather than from a running Linux system?
<sals> is there on this server PHP related channel?
<zuhaitz> lukescharf, yes
<zuhaitz> lukescharf, I want to install Linux with Windows in the same machine, I have Win7 and now I cant install Linux because I cant see partitions, so If I change that Ill loose data
<lukescharf> Zuhaitz: Does your system have a RAID controller?
<dejahthoris> zuhaitz; if you've got the live cd running, what happens if you bring up a terminal windows and type "fdisk /dev/da0"
<cfhowlett> zuhaitz   I created USB ubuntu, installed gptsync, sync'd my HDD and haven't had  boot problem since.
<cypher-neo> cfhowlett, Does gptscyh work for Ubuntu + Windows installs as well?
<zuhaitz> cfhowlett, is that in reposotories?
<lukescharf> Zuhaitz: You're setting a dual-boot machine.  The Windows installation is done, and you're working on the Linux installation?
<kellyanne> Whats wrong with working at home? Are you threathened? my sister-inlaw makes $46 every hour on the computer. She has been out of work for 7 months but last month her pay was $5203 just working on the computer for a few hours. Read more on this google link..  http://tinyurl.com/7ftokq3
<cfhowlett> windows on GUID/GPT?  *SHOULD* work
<dejahthoris> zuhaitz; sorry I meant ad0
<cypher-neo> cfhowlett, Also, I don't see gptscyh in the repositories
<zuhaitz> hey
<zuhaitz> I can see partitions with fdisk
<meskarune> don't spam kellyanne
<zuhaitz> fdisk /dev/sda and I have 2 partitions
<zuhaitz> NTFS
<cfhowlett> zuhaitz   gptsync in in the universe repos
<zuhaitz> cfhowlett, is normal that fdisk can see the partitions and not gparted?
<ipso>  I just recently upgraded KVM in Ubuntu and when I try to start one of my Windows VMs (works fine with a Linux VM) I get the error: pci_add_option_rom: failed to find romfile "pxe-e1000.rom" however the file exists here:  /usr/share/qemu/pxe-e1000.bin . Anyone know how I can fix this?
<cfhowlett> zuhaitz   not in my experience...
<dejahthoris> zuhaitz; as long as fdisk can see the partitions, you can still install
<zuhaitz> dejahthoris, gparted cant see partitions
<dejahthoris> zuhaitz; you can use fdisk to create the partitions
<zuhaitz> no
<zuhaitz> DOS Compatibility flag is set (DEPRECATED!)
<lukescharf> (Zuhaitz: As an aside, I prefer to use VirtualBox and CrossoverOffice for Windows-only apps.  Still want to help you get the dual-boot system running, though.)
<zuhaitz> that is fdisk when I write "c"
<dejahthoris> zuhaitz; yes you can create partition(s) with fdisk
<harry7> ganimede: can you tell me how to install the latest drivers from nvidia? i have currently 280.13
<zuhaitz> lukescharf, editing and rendering FULL HD video in a virtual machine is ... a bad option :)
<ganimede> i have 290
<zuhaitz> dejahthoris, fdisk dont let me:
<zuhaitz> DOS Compatibility flag is set (DEPRECATED!)
<cfhowlett> zuhaitz   agreed
<ganimede> let me see if i still have the page
<zuhaitz> anyway fdisk can see the 2 NTFS and gparted cant
<dejahthoris> zuhaitz; you can still create a partition despite it giving that warning
<lukescharf> Zuhaitz: Indeed -- I didn't realize that was your use-case.
<dejahthoris> zuhaitz; fine then. don't belive me and never install ubuntu
<zuhaitz> i made new partition
<zuhaitz> an extended partition
<zuhaitz> fdisk now find 2 NTFS and new partition and gparted cant
<zuhaitz> :(
<meskarune> harry7: you can download the latest drivesr from nvidia's website: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us and then compile them using the readme file inside the archive
<lukescharf> zuhaits: Do you see the primary NTFS partition that holds your Windows system?
<|Anthony|> silly question... What do i need to do to plug my desktop into my laptop so i can get internet access on the desktop? The laptop connects to a wireless router, but i don't have long enough ethernet cable
<zuhaitz> lukescharf, only in fdisk not in gparted
<lukescharf> The Ubuntu LiveCD installer can partition the empty space.
<zuhaitz> is beacuse the GPT and MBR ?
<lukescharf> It's a little bit basic, but you don't have to pre-create the partitions for it.
<zuhaitz> I dont have idea of waht that are xD
<harry7> cfhowlett:  i read the post you gave me. it instructs me to see the boot in verbose mode while it loads the OS, so to understand what hapens and what hangs up. but ive been able to to that by choosing ubuntu recovery and see that there is something wrong with "ATA link is slow (error 16)"
<meskarune> |Anthony|: you could buy a wifi card for you desktop computer
<cfhowlett> harry7   remind me of your problem?
<zuhaitz> lukescharf, installer cant see any partition, there are 3, and it shows me HD like empty
<OerHeks> zuhaitz, is it a Sata disk, and bios set to IDE-modus ?
<zuhaitz> I cant see NTFS and the new one I created with fdisk
<cfhowlett> harry7   nevermind pink login right?
<zuhaitz> OerHeks, dont know
<|Anthony|> meskarune, truth be told, i'm bringing my box to a friends house right now.
<zuhaitz> OerHeks, should I reboot and take a look?
<harry7> i choose ubuntu on grub screen and it wont load the OS. i am stuck on the purple screen
<OerHeks> zuhaitz, set it to AHCI, and you be fine
<|Anthony|> so i don't have time to get a wifi card
<harry7> all i can do is CTRL+ALT+DEL
<ganimede> cannot find it anymore, harry7
<lukescharf> Zuhaitz: This might have been covered in parts of the discussion that I'm not following (I'm trying to do my own work, too), but what kind of disklabel are you using?
<lukescharf> I guess you said GPT
<harry7> so i am stuck with the purple screen of death
<Wargasm> harry7: CTRL+ALT+F1?
<zuhaitz> yes GPT
<ganimede> however, i do remember having had to do "sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-current" before running the new setup, NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-290.10.run
<cfhowlett> harry7   more research needed - seems to be a hardware/kernel conflict...
<cfhowlett> Harry7 are you dual booting
<harry7> after i am on the (initramfs) i give "exit" and than it starts to load the OS
<ganimede> (use 32 or 64 bit version according to your system)
<harry7> yes i am dual booting with win7
<nxn> harry7: do you end up in the login screen or the one before it?
<meskarune> |Anthony|: I guess you could plus an ethernet into your laptop and do internet sharing... http://www.articles4ever.com/communications/broadband-internet/internet-sharing-using-a-linux-box-5841.htm
<harry7> nxn : i am stuck at the purple screen. i think its before the login
<cfhowlett> harry7   boot windows/accessories/system utilities/system info: get the specs on your HDD, i.e. ATA, SATA, etc.  reboot ubuntu and make sure you matched those settings
<kpas_> when upgrading to 11.10 and I want to keep gnome do I need to install both of these pakages or one - gnome-session-fallback gnome-shell gnome-session-common
<harry7> Wargasm: yes i can go to a TTY.. but than what?
<lukescharf> zuhaitz: This document (intended for Mac OS X Boot Camp users) has some information about how to use the Ubuntu installer with GPT:
<lukescharf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<zuhaitz> OerHeks, hey it is IDE Mode, but there is no AHCI mode, should I remove Onboard SATA Controller from Bios?
<lukescharf> Should be able to cherry-pick the right parts out of the document fairly easily -- it looks like the relevant part starts around the first screenshot.
<zuhaitz> Why is GPT and no MBR?
<Wargasm> harry7 well, you said you were stuck at a purple screen of death so I was wondering if it was locked or not
<lukescharf> Zuhaitz: I was going to ask you the same question.  What kind of hardware are you using?
<cfhowlett> zuhaitz   gpt and mbr are different partitioning schemes.  gpt = apple, mbr = windows/default buntu
<zuhaitz> Why I have GPT one?
<harry7> wargasm: right now i am on the normal GUI ubuntu
<|Anthony|> thanks meskarune... that was along the lines of what i was looking for
<lukescharf> Zuhaitz: here's what Microsoft has to say about GPT:
<lukescharf> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/gg463525
<lukescharf> Gotta update my Windows 7 knowledge and see if it's the default for Windows 7 installations now.
<cfhowlett> zuhaitz   see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man8/gdisk.8.html
<lukescharf> Er, that article is what Microsoft has to say about Windows 7 and GPT.  They seem to be pro-GPT.
<derkling> \j #beagleboard
<harry7> cfhowlett:  as i remember my hdd its a ata 200gb partitioned in 3 partitions. win7ntfs C+D, and ubuntu xt4
<zuhaitz> lukescharf, How can I put it into MBR?
<zuhaitz> xD
<lukescharf> zuhaitz: how much do you care about your existing Windows 7 installation?
<LucidGuy> Ubuntu 11.10/64 Server.  Can't get the system to halt all the way.  Halt command makes it up to the point where on the console it states that the system has halted.  Yet the server is still on.  I'm able to halt with a linux live cd.
<cfhowlett> Harry7 AND a Windows Recovery Partition, right?
<lukescharf> zuhaitz: If you're put a lot of effort into it, then the easiest way to make the change would not be the correct solution.
<Thecle669_Unarme> Bonsoir a tous
<harry7> cfhowlett:  now that one is gone.
<harry7> cfhowlett: i didnt want to let all those gigs for win
<zuhaitz> lukescharf, why?
<zuhaitz> I dont want to know anymore of GPT XD
<lukescharf> Zuhairz: Oh, it looks like you can change it from within Windows?
<lukescharf> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/26203-convert-gpt-disk-mbr-disk.html
<lukescharf> Not sure if it applies to boot disks.
<cfhowlett> harry7   so your buntu HDD settings are ATA?  See Ubuntu Disk Utilities
<harry7> ok
<elektriks> this doc doesnt say anything about how to mount an encrypted home dir from the console.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome    What do I do?
<zuhaitz> lukescharf, that seems to sound nice xD
<lukescharf> zuhaitz: Before finding the post that I just sent you, I thought the easiest way to change it was to clobber the partition table and start over.  Changing it on a running system requires a bit of slight-of-hand, but it can be done.
<zuhaitz> lukescharf, the last link you gave me is nice, :D
<zuhaitz> you are nice :D
<_Marcus> Hello, I am getting this error when doing "sudo apt-get update": "E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead." Why am I getting this? How can I fix it?
<harry7> cfhowlett: omg i dont have disk utility
<arun_india> Want to write shell script : Which takes input text file and then extract word & then write to separate fil
<harry7> have to install it but my hdd is ata
<lukescharf> Zuhaitz: Thanks!  But let's make sure it works before getting too excited -- there are a number of operations in Windows disk-management world that you can do on any disk except the boot disk, and this could be one of them.
<cortman> Marcus, which ones failed to download?
<cfhowlett> harry7   you have it, but it's not obvious.  Ask someone using your version of buntu - I only boot LTS so I'm on 10.04
<harry7> its a mes with this unity
<_Marcus> cortman: It said "W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_universe_source_Sources   Hash Sum mismatch"
<dRounse> is a celeron d powerful enough for a home/file server running ubuntu server
<cortman> _Marcus, run "sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/sources/*" and then run apt-get update
<harry7> cfhowlett: i found it
<_Marcus> cortman: It said "rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/sources/*': no such file or directory"
<arun_india> Want to write shell script : Which takes input text file and then extract word & then write to separate file, Please give inputs
<harry7> cfhowlett:  my hdd is 200gb, disk is healthy,location Port 1 of SATA host adapter, Connection ATA
<nxn> .xprofile does not do anything. Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> harry7   OK then, we now know that buntu correctly ID'd the HDD.  That's good.  Sadly, it also means IDK what the heck is going on with your box.  Sorry.  Plz ask the channel again...
<cortman> _Marcus, urgggh. Long day. Try /var/lib/apt/lists
<dRounse> ! | ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<zuhaitz> lukescharf,
<zuhaitz> lukescharf, That tool of windows 7 have options to convert to dynamic and GPT but not MBR
<harry7> cfhowlett: when i boot on 11.10 it hang on the purple screen. CTRL+ALT+DEL and than i try ubuntu recovery. after i see a lot of (ata slow to respond error 16 ) it gives up and throws me on i(initramfs). from there i do "exit" and than it starts to load the OS.
<_Marcus> cortman: It's hanging. It says "99% [Waiting for headers]" and is hanging.
<harry7> any help appreciated
<cortman> Marcus, apt-get update is?
<_Marcus> Ah there is goes
<harry7> when i boot on 11.10 it hang on the purple screen. CTRL+ALT+DEL and than i try ubuntu recovery. after i see a lot of (ata slow to respond error 16 ) it gives up and throws me on i(initramfs). from there i do "exit" and than it starts to load the OS.
<_Marcus> it*
<psusi> harry7, sounds like you may have a bad drive... open the disk utility and check the SMART status
<harry7> psusi: it says DIsk is healthy
<harry7> in green
<psusi> harry7, hrm.. you might want to run the long self test just in case
<TheRedOctober> Does anyone know a good front end for pulseaudio networking?  In 10.04 I used padevchooser, which appears to not be available in current and upcoming releases.
<psusi> harry7, and check the output of dmesg for errors
<arun_india> Want to write shell script : Which takes input text file and then extract word & then write to separate file, Please give inputs
<harry7> ok
<arun_india> @harry : can u suggest something
<cortman> arun_india, easy enough- post on the forums for better success
<iceroot> arun_india: #bash
<arun_india> thanks
<stanman246_> how do i get lightning to be in dutch, like thunderbird?
<kaiowas> yay, after some tries.. i finally successfully installed ubuntu!
<_Marcus> kaiowas: Nice
<nxn> Has anybody ever really overcome the problem with setting undetected resolutions? Reading the forum for two days, tried the three solutions proposed to be working unsuccesfully. Any ideas?
<harry7> psusi: do you want to paste the output of dmesg on pastebin?
<cortman> Marcus, that do it for ya?
<harry7> psusi: the file is long
<kaiowas> Now.. Is there someway i can fix so that my trackpad works like it does in OSX? I use a Macbook Pro. I want the two finger scrolls function.
<psusi> harry7, sure
<tumppu> kaiowas go to mouse settings
<tumppu> and there "enable two-finger scrolling"
<_Marcus> cortman: "W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com oniric-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<cortman> Marcus
<cortman> hm
<tumppu> system settings, pointing device tms
<cortman> _Marcus, I have to sign off. Make a post on the forums and we'll pick it up from there.
<kaiowas> tumppu, thank you
<_Marcus> cortman: The apt isn't that bad right now, as I already have the software I need.
<h00k> !gpgerror | _Marcus
<h00k> hmmm
<_Marcus> !gpgerror | _Marcus
<h00k> !gpgerr | _Marcus
<ubottu> _Marcus: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<h00k> there we go.
<tonton-flinqueri> bonsoir
<h00k> !fr | tonton-flinqueri
<ubottu> tonton-flinqueri: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<_Marcus> It's the default Ubuntu repositories though. us.archive.ubuntu.com
<meskarune> kaiowas: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics
<harry7> psusi: i got this two lines that might be interesting
<harry7>   162.424794] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<harry7> [  167.708477] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<harry7> psusi: all the rest seems no error
<tonton-flinqueri> hello
<_Marcus> Hi
<harry7> psusi: cause i can tell that there is something that prevent this os to load. as soon as it unblocks itself i can see the hdd led light iluminated and that means the OS is loading
<harry7> psusi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/845114/
<MeXTuX> what is the best choice for me?? I have a P4 (3.2 GHz), Motherboard P4M900-M4 with 3 GB RAM. Ubuntu 11.10 or Xubuntu 11.10???
<_Marcus> MeXTuX: This isn't related to your question but, please don't include more than one question mark if not needed.
<dejahthoris> MeXTuX; that just depends on whether you like unity or xfce better
<MeXTuX> I like Unity
<_Marcus> Then get Ubuntu 11.10
<Guest19629> MeXTuX, xubuntu will be faster, but Unity should do fine.
<Guest19629> who's the admin here?
<MeXTuX> Does Unity demand lots of video resources??? I don't have a fancy video card
<dejahthoris> MeXTuX; it requires more than xfce
<kaiowas> ah, spotify installed.. now i can work normally.
<geoffw8> err hey All
<geoffw8> I was wondering if you could help
<geoffw8> I'm about to order a ubuntu 10.4 server for a rails app, but I'm not sure if I should order 64bit or 32bit
<geoffw8> I don't know much about 64bit, in my head its still "new"
<geoffw8> I know nothing about this,
<_Marcus> geoffw8: There's not much difference between the two
<geoffw8> I was wonering if someone could point me in the right direction?
<geoffw8> ok, so 64bit would be ok
<Gentoo64> use 64 bit
<geoffw8> no software incompatibility?
<Gentoo64> if its not really old
<geoffw8> etc etc
<_Marcus> geoffw8: Just some programs are for 32 bit and some are for 64.
<dejahthoris> geoffw8; will it have more than 4gb ram?
<geoffw8> 32gb ;)
<geoffw8> ok, cool
<_Marcus> Then get 64 bit
<geoffw8> its running rails/mysql
<dejahthoris> geoffw8; over 4gb and you need 64
<geoffw8> cool, thanks y'all
<geoffw8> ok great, thanks for the pointer dejahthoris
<dlentz> dejahthoris, there is the pae kernel
<Infernal> Hello. Does anyone know why wont my flash drive and external hard rive wont mount. Ubuntu 11.10, reinstalled 2h ago, installed LAMP, Quassel, Skype.
<geoffw8> I didn't know this place existed, I'm running ubuntu on my netbook
<geoffw8> think I'll stay
<geoffw8> (thanks for your help all)
<kaiowas> It feels like my internet is faster in Ubuntu.. downloading files etc.
<Gentoo64> kaiowas, probably placebo
<Gentoo64> :)
<Infernal> Never the less, its just cool :P
<kaiowas> in osx im usually around 1.8mb/s. Here im at 2.3-2.4
<_Marcus> What is the Alternate version of Ubuntu?
<_Marcus> Like ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Gentoo64> _Marcus, just a different installer afaik
<Gentoo64> not proper graphical
<_Marcus> Gentoo64: So text installer?
<Gentoo64> yea
<_Marcus> Great
<Gentoo64> its good for lower ram systems
<lukescharf> zuhaitz: Bummer about not being able to convert back to MBR.
<lukescharf> I'll see if I can Google up an alternative.
<lukescharf> But my workday is ending, so I may have to run before I can finish up.
<lukescharf> (Wife and kid are expecting me.)
<psusi> harry7, you didn't get the whole thing pasted... try just pasting from /var/log/kern.log, but the error you mentioned certainly sounds like the problem is a bad drive
<harry7> psusi: if this is the case, what can help me?
<dejahthoris> harry7; it could just be flawed driver support for your harddrive controller
<harry7> dejahthoris : any solution or fix?
<harry7> dejahthoris: win7 its ok and older versions of ubuntu
<harry7> before 10.04
<dejahthoris> harry7; that proves it's the hdd controller driver
<harry7> dejahthoris: so i should go and install 7.04? :)
<dejahthoris> harry7; no, but you could try to force a different driver
<harry7> dejahthoris: how ? are you willing to try with me?
<harry7> dejahthoris: we can try, i dont have anything to worry if something goes wrong. i stick usb flash and reinstall it again
<neohippie> hi, i've created a group and i have added my user to the group using 'sudo usermod -aG group username' but when i type 'groups' I don't show as a member of the group
<dejahthoris> harry7; what did your dmesg say about the hdd controller it detected?
<harry7> dejahthoris: i am going to paste full dmesg now on pastebin.
<OerHeks> harry7, i have seen the log, what type Nvidia do you use? ( can't read that back)
<ph4rell> quit
<harry7> oerHecks: ge force 7150m i think its a integrated on the motherboard of my hp pavillion dv 6700
<betanick> hello
<harry7> harry7 http://paste.ubuntu.com/845146/
<harry7> dejahthoris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/845146/
<betanick> does anyone know how to keep my mounts from changing? ie: on boot 1 sda is a 250gb drive and on boot 2 sda is a 80gb drive. I have 4 satas connected to the motherboard and 2 connect to a sata controller card. please help :)
<betanick> i had to reinstall ubuntu because of this problem i didn't check when i issued a chmod command to one of the drives being shared and accidently chmoded the system drive :(
<muelli> uh. why would chmod a *drive* in first place? -.-
<dejahthoris> harry8; does your machine have only the one sata harddrive?
<harry7> dejahthoris: what about that other hdd contoller driver?
<neohippie>  hi, i've created a group and i have added my user to the group using 'sudo usermod -aG group username' , and when i type 'groups username' the group is listed  but when i type 'groups' I don't show as a member of the group. Any ideas as to why?
<dejahthoris> harry7; does your machine have only the one sata harddrive?
<harry7> dejahthoris: yes
<muelli> neohippie: you need to log in freshly.
<betanick> muelli: so i can access files using samba
<neohippie> muelli, thanks i'll do that
<harry7> dejahthoris: this is a laptop and i mostly use the interior hdd. i have a exterior hdd but i use it once a year. right now its not connected
<elektriks> how come no one has made an open source web email interface like gmail yet?
<betanick> i've been using centos 5 and decided i'd switch to ubuntu
<dejahthoris> harry7; the problem with the "drive slow to respond" is that it's trying to detect a pata harddrive on the legacy ata controller which isn't disabled (ata5) If you disable it in your bios, you should lose the problem
<betanick> maybe i should switch back?
<muelli> elektriks: go ahead, build one :) You'll be the next free software hero.
<kraz3d> If my ISP blocks port 80 and webservers, does anyone know a way to get around this?
<harry7> dejahthoris: so i should go in my bios and disable hdd legacy...? can you give some more info?
<muelli> kraz3d: what do you want to achieve?
<kraz3d> Hosting a webserver from my computer.
<dejahthoris> harry7; the details depend on your exact bios, and since I don't have the same machine as you, I can't give exact directions. But you want to leave the sata controllers enabled and the pata controllers both disabled
<mun> does anyone know how to get some meaningful error messages from a cronjob? my syslog shows only "error (grandchild #1779 failed with status 2) etc.
<betanick> nobody here has had or is having the same issues as me?
<JessD> Can anyone tell me how to force automount to set permissions for any device it mounts?
<muelli> JessD: have you read man fstab?
<dejahthoris> kraz3d; there are always dynamic-dns services, for a small fee
<harry7> dejahthoris: ok i will try but what is pata for and since my wife uses this win7 on the other hand is there any danger?
<JessD> Yes, but I fail to find a line in my fstab that defines default behavior
<JessD> only specific device behavior
<JessD> Which I don't want
<JessD> muelli: ^ sorry
<kraz3d> dejahthoris: But is there any way for me to maybe set up my own dns?
<harry7> dejahthoris: is there any way to tell linux kernel not to mes with pata?
<muelli> JessD: so what do you want?
<JessD> Muelli : To force automount to set permissions for any device it mounts
<dejahthoris> harry7; yes, you can add ata5,ata6 to the module blacklist
<JessD> muelli : So if I get some random usb key, it'll automount world read/write
<imanc> I've just created a remote user on an ssh server, but I'm not seeing any highlighting in the terminal. Any ideas what I can do to fix this?
<betanick> JessD: automount? is that when you doble click on a drive that has not benn mounted?
<muelli> JessD: but that's what fstab does, no?
<JessD> betanick : No, that's when you plug in a drive and the os mounts it for you
<JessD> muelli : My fstab does not contain entries for "Any Device" or any equivalent thereof that I can find
<betanick> JessD : oh ok
<harry7> dejahthoris: let me check with bios first. if i can disable from there. if not i will ask here how to add ata5 ata6 to blacklist..
<harry7> thanks
<dejahthoris> harry7; but it's safe to try disabling the pata controller. win 7 detects sata directly. and even if there's a win 7 problem, you can always go back to the bios and re-enable it
<JessD> muelli : Yet every device I plug in mounts, ergo something else is defaulting me to 700, for example.
<harry7> ok thanks
<Somelauw> Hi I am trying to use skype, but even though my microphone volume is at maximum, I can't hear a thing
<Somelauw> Or well very quietly
<Somelauw> But incomprehensible
<muelli> JessD: I don't fully get what you want to achieve. But maybe udisk (check man 7) helps you
<muelli> Somelauw: maybe run alsamixer -c 0 and turn the mic boost toggle if there is any.
<diverdude> how can i start syslog with -r ?
<Somelauw> muelli: They are bars and they are maximized.
<Somelauw> What does -c 0 even mean?
<betanick> JessD : you can disable automount and mount manually? does that help you?
<Somelauw> It is ridiculous low compared to recording sounds on windows.
<JessD> muelli : Looks promising, but I got to say that I am unimpressed w/ Ubuntu's documentation lately, esp. anything dealing w/ freedesktop.  Example, do you see anything about how udisks is configured?
<TorpedoSkyline> I'm guessing people are aware of the Chrome install issues in Oneiric?
<diverdude> any1?
<JessD> muelli : Nothing in gconf, nothing in /etc...  Argh.
<muelli> JessD: yes: "On Linux, udisks relies on recent versions of udev(7) and the kernel."
<diverdude> how can i start syslog with -r ?
<muelli> diverdude: Ctrl+Alt+T, then "syslog -r"
<muelli> well, kinda...
<JessD> muelli : Hmm, already checked out udev, didn't find anythign on default perms for usb block devices; will try again...
<mun> how do i change my machine name? i've tried changing it in /etc/hostname but the syslog still uses the oldname in its stamps
<diverdude> muelli: no the ubuntu syslog does not directly support -r
<bastidrazor> !hostname | mun
<ubottu> mun: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<muelli> JessD: so you want i.e. /dev/sdb carry, say, 0777 once you plug a pendrive in?
<JessD> muelli : Exactly
<muelli> JessD: well. that's crazy. But that's a udev thing
<JessD> muelli : No, it's completely logical given the scenario, but each to his own I suppose.
<harry7> back again. unfortunately my bios didnt have options like unable disable sata-pata. so if anyone can help me add pata on kernel blacklist? thanks
<mun> bastidrazor, hmm i've done that but syslog is still stamping using the old machine name
<mun> bastidrazor, hostname returns the new name though
<betanick> JessD : did you see what i msgd you?
<JessD> betanick : Sorry, new to irssi; reading now
<muelli> well JessD. Sure, you're free to do whatever you want. But I have a hard time imaging a proper usecase for that unless you have a box that's setup to brick everybody's pendrives. So you could make udev run a script once you plug a pendrive in. that could then change permissions. but I think udev can handle permissions itself.
<muelli> but I wouldn't know how off the top of my head
<harry7> in effort to make kernel not wait for pata so it can load the OS
<zacarias> is there an alternative to gnome-tweak-tool?
<JessD> meulli : OK, I need some qualifications there.  How exactly does opening r/w to other users "brick" a pendrive?
<muelli> JessD: simple: echo foo >/dev/sdb
<muelli> boom
<muelli> JessD: but udev does exactly what you want, i.e. just put MODE="0777" to your udev rule and off you go.
<imanc> how can I get the ubuntu version from cmd line?
<JessD> muelli : How is mounting a drive with more perms equivalent to that?  I'd hate to do that, but that doesn't follow
<JessD> muelli : Or do you mean, any system user "could" do that..?
#ubuntu 2012-02-17
<brimlar> imanc: "uname -r" gives kernel version, "lsb_release -a" gives Ubuntu release info
<bastidrazor> imanc: lsb_release -a
<JessD> muelli : If the latter, that's not a concern given the nature of the box.  It's purpose is to allow a group of trusted users to easily share files over samba
<imanc> fantastic… thanks chasp
<imanc> chaps
<muelli> well JessD. I still don't think I've fully understood your requirements. But from what you've answered: "/dev/sdb to carry, say, 0777 once you plug a pendrive in" - "exactly" then any (!) user could write to the block device. That means brickage.
<bastidrazor> mun: you may need a reboot?
<dejahthoris> harry7; I'd like to help you further, but I've never personally needed to blacklist the pata driver
<JessD> muelli : If I were worried about malicious users, I a) wouldn't use samba and b) wouldn't be using this method for perms
<muelli> oh, and I mean the block device not the mounted filesystem.
<JessD> muelli : alrighty then.
<harry7> dejahthori : its ok. tell me what to do an i will try. if i mes thing up i can always reinstall
<mun> bastidrazor, ok i'll try rebooting
<harry7> dejahthori: i am looking this: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=27756
<mun> i have another problem: i'm trying to setup a cronjob that calls a sudo command, but i keep getting an error from the cronjob. the cronjob is in the user table; is that ok?
<harry7> is it the same prob?
<karsten> mun: Generally, you'd set up a cronjob to run as root, then, if you want to invoke a specific user, use 'su' to do that, in one of the system crontab files:  /etc/crontab, /etc/cron.d/<filename>, or /etc/cron.{hourly,daily,weekly,monthly}
<karsten> mun: the /etc/crontab syntax also supports naming the user to run as.  man 5 crontab.
<ubuntu_noob_dont> trying to confirm that if you are running xubuntu directly from the CD and not installed on the HD that you are unable to add a wireless connection.  Any help appreciated.
<dejahthoris> harry7; if you already have it installed, you might be able to create a "pata.conf" file in /etc/modprobe.d
<karsten> mun: fields are (see "SYSTEM CRON FILE): m h dom mon dow user command.
<harry7> dejahthoris: how can i do that?
<mun> karsten, so do you mean i should try setting it in root's crontab (sudo crontab -e)?
<karsten> mun: No.
<dejahthoris> harry7; have you completed the install yet, or it the installer hanging?
<karsten> mun: My recommendation would be to use an /etc/cron.d/ file.
<xubuntu6> check the crontab
<karsten> mun: You could also put it in /etc/crontab, but managing that gets ugly if you're adding a lot of cron jobs.
<mun> karsten, well i only got 1 cronjob here
<harry7> dejahthoris: i have completed installation of ubuntu 11.10
<_Ethan_> what is better for a pictures "falling effec" adobe premiere or adobe after effects? any suggestion ?¿
<harry7> dejahthoris: where is the blacklist file located
<karsten> mun: I expect this is a system, not a regular, user that you're trying to run this as.  Maintaining indivdual crontabs for systems users is a pretty bad idea -- hard to manage.
<karsten> mun: Good practices start early.
<karsten> mun: I've only been doing this for, oh, 25 years or so.
<dejahthoris> harry7; in /etc/modprobe.d/
<harry7> dejahthoris: ok
<_Ethan_> what is better for a pictures "falling effec" adobe premiere or adobe after effects? any suggestion ?¿
<karsten> mun: ... but what do I know.
<cfhowlett> !OT|_Ethan_
<ubottu> _Ethan_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FloatingGoat> I LOVE 12.04!
<FloatingGoat> THANKS
<FloatingGoat> BYE
<dejahthoris> harry7; beyond this, I have no experience with your exact problem, so I shouldn't try to give advice
<harry7> dejahthoris: ok thank you for all :)
<dejahthoris> harry7l you're welcome
<seangibbz> hello
<Gskellig> is there a good program similar to CPU-z for windows where I can see lots of info about cpu and ram for ubuntu/linux?
<Gskellig> gui preferred but not necessary
<cfhowlett> seangibbz   greetings
<cfhowlett> Gskellig   see screenlets
<seangibbz> how are you guys?
<dejahthoris> Gskellig; "top" doesn't tell you enough?
<mun> karsten, ok. i've tried creating a file in /etc/cron.d but i'm getting the same error: exit with status 2
<mun> karsten, also i have root as the user
<Gskellig> no it doesn't =(
<karsten> mun: sudo -e /etc/cron.d/<somefile>
<mun> karsten, i had the same problem with this cronjob before upgrading to 11.10. the fix was to add xhost local:root but now it doesn't seem to help.
<karsten> mun: ... will invoke an editor and allow you to edit that file.  You need to be in sudoers, which if you installed ubuntu you should be.
<karsten> mun: If you're not, hack root (boot single user) and add yourself to sudoers.
<karsten> mun: ... or talk to whomever owns the box and have them grant you sudo privs.
<psusi> Gskellig, try lshw
<mun> karsten, yeah i managed to edit using sudo -e
<karsten> There you go.
<karsten> Test that the cronjob works as you want it to.  They're a bit tricky that way.
<mun> karsten, just that the cronjob gives an error
<mun> error (grandchild #3000 failed with exit status 2)
<mun> this comes from syslog
<Gskellig> lshw is pretty good
<Gskellig> thanks
<zacarias> is there an alternative to gnome-tweak-tool?
<mun> if i set the user to my user, i get exit status 1
<muelli> zacarias: dconf-editor ;-)
<almoxarife> mun: using kde task scheduler?
<escott> zacarias, gsettings cli
<cfhowlett> zacarias   ubuntu tweak
<mun> almoxarife, nope. i'm on gnome.
<karsten> mun: paste the cronjob enry here.
<almoxarife> mun: i get the same error with mentioned
<karsten> entry.
<mun> karsten, */1 * * * * root python ~/Misc/revoco-battery.py
<escott> mun, you shouldn't use relative paths in crontab entries
<karsten> mun: Use an absolute path for the command, not a tilde.
<karsten>    So:  /home/<username>/Misc/revoco-battery.py
<almoxarife> mun: and the crontab is created, just cant be excuted, google it, no help there
<karsten> escott: technically, it's not a relative path, but it is a shell expansion.
<mun> karsten, ok. let me wait for the next minute.
<mun> almoxarife, yeah, i've tried googling. but last time i fixed it with xhost local:root
<karsten> mun: If your python script uses #!/usr/bin/python notation, you can invoke it directly rather than calling it with python.
<mun> escott, karsten, omg.. that fixed it.
<karsten> mun: Welcome to crontab troubleshooting ;-)
<mun> bloody hell..
<zacarias> escott: that's what I will probably use, although is no that easy and I don't want to mess thinhs up
<mun> thanks a lot guys
<zacarias> muelli: is it cli or gui?
<muelli> zacarias: GUI.
<zacarias> cfhowlett: It crashes before it does anything (and gnome-tweak-tool doesn't even launch, it give sme an error message)
<almoxarife> mun: from i see happening the crash is not cron related, i set up a job for every two mins, and it ran like it should, but crashing just like you see it, its not the cron portion, variables ?
<zacarias> muelli: thanks, I'll try that
<thevaliantx> <thevaliantx> why can't i view images i pull off my external hard drive?  the images put on there have no thumbnails, but they have the name of *.jpg and looking at properties it shows that the images of JPG type.  what happens when i try to view one of them is the "image viewer" program will open, but nothing is shown.  if i just copy the image from the external hard drive to my desktop then i can view the image with no problems.
<thevaliantx>   what gives?
<cfhowlett> zacarias   I'll take the -1 for teh ffilaed suggestion.  Sorry.
<karsten> mun: NP.
<zacarias> cfhowlett: ?
<cfhowlett> zacarias   hmmm??
<zacarias> cfhowlett: sorry, I didn't understand your last message (that's why I messaged a question mark)
<cfhowlett> zacarias   see http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<cfhowlett> zacarias   not 11.04 and older only
<pilun> hola
<cfhowlett> !es|pilun
<ubottu> pilun: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zacarias> cfhowlett: it doesn't work on 11.10?
<cfhowlett> zacarias   nope.  sorry.
<harry7> :) ok back again. actually i managed to resolve my big problem. it turns out the pata-controller makes my kernel hangs up forever. put blacklist pata-amd on that balck list and now my OS boots normally. thank you man that i dont remmeber your nickname :)
<dejahthoris> harry7; excellent news
<harry7> let see if blacklisting pata-amd brakes anything else
<harry7> dejahthoris: oh  didnt remember your name
<harry7> dejahthoris: thank a lot
<diverdude> Is all logging in ubuntu using rsyslog?
<harry7> dejahthoris: i hope i will not brake anything
<dejahthoris> harry7; it shouldn't
<harry7> now that i blacklisted pata-amd what was that for
<harry7> what is pata used for?
<kraz3d> Is there a VNC server for ubuntu that would allow me to access my computer via a foreign web browser?
<dejahthoris> harry7; that only disabled the legacy pata controller which didn't have any hdd on it anyways
<harry7> dejahthoris: ah ok. than good to go :)
<harry7> dejahthoris: thank you
<dejahthoris> harry7; pata is the old ata controller, the one wuth 40 pins
<diverdude> Is all logging in ubuntu using rsyslog?
<harry7> now is there any good tutorial on how to install latest nvidia proprietary. the one that you download from nvidia website??
<dejahthoris> harry7; no idea, I don't do nvidia video cards
<harry7> ah ok. no prob
<escott> !nvidia | harry7
<ubottu> harry7: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<escott> harry7, and don't download it directly use jockey-gtk
<harry7> escott: i used that but the driver on the nvidia website its newer
<escott> harry7, the supported method is jockey-gtk
<harry7> escott: i have 280.13 and the driver i downloaded from them is 295.20
<harry7> but its a .run
<diverdude> Is all logging in ubuntu using rsyslog?
<aethelrick> harry7, new is not always best... do you need the very latest driver for a reason or can you not use the latest stable supported one?
<peter__> #list
<escott> harry7, i don't care, use jockey-gtk. there are all kinds of issues with installing something outside of the repos and without a good reason you won't find much support on this channel
<harry7> i gues i am gonna stay with what escott says
<escott> diverdude, it is the default syslog application... so yes
<aethelrick> harry7, in some cases, I've had the newer driver perform worse for an older card... best to stick with what is tested :)
<diverdude> escott: so where is it set up that e.g. apache's log messages sent to rsyslog is stored in /var/log/apache2 ?
<escott> diverdude, check /etc/rsyslog.d/
<mattwhelan> Anyone here have an opinion on which would be a better desktop for Ubuntu: ~2005 Apple PowerPC G5 tower or a 4 year old cheapo Dell desktop tower?
<dejahthoris> mattwhelan; how cheapo?
<aBound> I don't think a PowerPC arch is supported for Ubuntu anymore.
<cfhowlett> mattwhelan   powerpc is going to be more difficult...
<escott> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<mattwhelan> The Dell is an Inspiron, I don't know the exact specs offhand, but I think the specs are not as good as the Mac. Total average consumer Dell machine.
<Gergov> guys i guess a lot of people like me asking but why and how to fix skype mic and camera? now my camera didnt work i found an article http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/05/how-to-fix-webcam-problem-in-skype.html and now for a brief moment works, but then skype crashes. and the mic people say they can hear something but the sound is terrible with a lot of noise and my words tear . i am using ubuntu 10.04 and its just a default installation
<peter__> arg!
<dejahthoris> mattwhelan; Inspiron but which model number?
<peter__> anyone particularly skilled in making a intel wireless card 5100 agn work?
<cfhowlett> mattwhelan   I just gave away my 2001 dell - still worked still ran ubuntu...
<wingnut2626l> im trying to configure my computer to be an ftp server using wu-ftpd.  i run the command but it just brings me to another prompt.  what do i do?
<diverdude> escott: hmm ok...didnt really find anything there...but seems that rsyslog config is fragmented into many files. I found /etc/rsyslog.conf, /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf, /etc/rsyslog.d/20-ufw.conf and /etc/default/rsyslog. why so many, and are there more?
<escott> Gergov, what is not working about the camera
<mattwhelan> Would it be a total mess/ordeal to try and get Ubuntu (community port) working well on the G5? I can get my hands on a dual processer 2.5 w/ 6GB Ram, later model. Just don't want to be running into issues every week.
<mattwhelan> Not sure of the Inspiron model. I know for a fact it runs Ubuntu fine, just wondering if the G5 would be a better option since the specs are much better, or if it's too much trouble.
<OerHeks> mattwhelan, i think G5 lacks support on flash.. not sure it still is.
<cfhowlett> mattwhelan   you'd have to ask the ppc folk...
<escott> diverdude, syslog interacts with multiple programs so its helpful to have a separate config file for each program it interacts with. this is a common approach in /etc
<Gergov> escott, first when i click "turn on camera" nothing happened. like there is no camera. after the article. i did what its written there, and now i start the camera, people see me kind of blueish and after 1-2 min skype crashes and i have to start it again
<dejahthoris> mattwhelan; the question isn't how lame the Inspiron is now, but how much you might upgrade it cheaply using junk parts
<cfhowlett> mattwhelan   dejahthoris has a point.  That machine is ancient!
<diverdude> escott: hmm but there are only those 4 files but way more programs interacts with rsyslog
<escott> Gergov, if the camera works in other applications (like cheese) one thing you can try is to use some LD_PRELOAD tricks to force skype to use libv4l. start with installing libv4l-0:i386
<escott> diverdude, some may not require any special configuration. you would have to read the config files. i don't know much about rsyslog
<Gergov> escott, thats exactly what i am doing now. i am starting skype with LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype . and this is where, when i start the camera, skype it crashes after 2 min
<escott> Gergov, so you are running x86 then
<cfhowlett> My ubuntustudio theme has the right-panel buttons.  I know how to switch them to left panel, but if I switch to another theme and them back to US, buttons reset to right-panel.  How do I lock the buttons to left panel in gnome-conf?
<Gergov> escott, sorry but i kinda dont know hihihi i think yes tho :) how can i check to be sure?
<escott> Gergov, uname -a see if it says x86_64 anywhere.
<cfhowlett> My ubuntustudio theme has the right-panel buttons.  I know how to switch them to left panel, but if I switch to another theme and them back to US, buttons reset to right-panel.  How do I lock the buttons to left panel in *gconf-editor*
<escott> Gergov, it should say i386/i686 for your preload to be correct
<Gergov> i686 GNU/Linux
<Gergov>  at the end
<escott> Gergov, then its out of my depth. there are some environment variables LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS but i dont know what they do
<Gergov> thanks for your help tho :)
<Gergov> escott, any idea about the mic then ?
<escott> Gergov, alsamixer. check the mic gain boost
<vubuntor979> how to ren {01, 02, 03, 04}.mp3 to {abc01, abc02, abc03, abc04}.mp3
<vubuntor979> thanks
<cfhowlett> My ubuntustudio theme has the right-panel buttons,  I know how to switch them to left-panel via gconf-editor - now how do I make that change stick?
<Gergov> escott, mic boost 0<>0
<escott> vubuntor979, rename is a perl application which can do this. or you can use a bash loop: for f in *.mp3; do echo $f abc$f; done (replace the echo with mv)
<vubuntor979> other same as "mv ??.mp3 /abc/*"
<vubuntor979> ??
<cfhowlett> vubuntor979   see http://www.ossramblings.com/bulk_rename_mp3_files_in_linux
<vubuntor979> thank s cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> vubuntor979   have fun/be safe
<vubuntor979> thanks cfhowlett
<n0sq> i'm having trouble installing updates - 2 packages are unauthenticated so i deselected them but it still won't let me update the others
<arun_india> ./intro
<arun_india> msg
<arun_india> MSG
<n0sq> hmm, gpg key not found on keyserver
<escott> !topic | arun_india
<ubottu> arun_india: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jlb181> n0sq I've found when I have trouble like that I can use the command line to do the upgrade.  sudo apt-get upgrade
<arun_india> k
<socrates_johnson> hello, i can't convert ogv to avi/mp4 using ffmpeg, winff, or openshot in ubuntu...handbrake works fine and i can convert the file using ffmpeg in redhat or winff in windows (so i don't think it's the file)
<jlb181> n0sq https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu  about two thirds down the page it talks about authentication.
<ki7rw> i'm not able to find this key: 0x40976EAF437D05B5
<jlb181> I think that is the best I can do for you myself.
<Ahoalton> I am trying to change the boot order in grub.  I currently have Ubuntu 11.10 and win 7 dual booted
<escott> ki7rw, selfsig http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x40976EAF437D05B5
<Ahoalton> can someone point me in the right direction please?
<escott> Ahoalton, grub-set-default
<Ahoalton> how do I access that escott?
<jswagner> from a terminal
<escott> Ahoalton, its a command line utility
<Ahoalton> I want to make windows 7 my first boot, currently ubuntu is
<sozomen> im about to format an external harddrive with disk utility -- if i do Master Boot Record (ive never seen this) will it likely work with an xbox 360?
<Ahoalton> ok escott, are you can you help me when I boot into ubuntu in a few minutes?
<escott> Ahoalton, yes
<jswagner> Ahoalton: open a terminal and use grub-set-default.  check the help screen/man page for details.
<escott> Ahoalton, make a note of what number windows is in the boot menu
<ki7rw> escott: thanks
<Ahoalton> thank you, ttyl
<Ahoalton> thanks brb
<escott> sozomen, you want to boot an alternate os on the xbox?
<sozomen> no, just for movies and whatnot
<sozomen> using the usb port
<escott> sozomen, it would have to be ntfs, and you should generally be creating ntfs partitions from within windows. there may be additional restrictions on the xbox filesystem. im not sure if it standard ntfs or not
<sozomen> tried to format in NTFS and got this "Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb: Input/output error"
<CXIV1> I want to install lubuntu on usb , does that reserved extra space refferers only to /home or just also to later installed packages?
<escott> CXIV1, both
<CXIV1> escott Thanks
<dvhh> ntfs doesn't  work with the xbox
<dvhh> only fat
<wingnut2626l> once i set up my ftp server using vsftpd, how do i access the ftp from another computer
<sozomen> dvhh thanks
<Ahoalton> escott:  what was the command again?
<escott> Ahoalton, what option number is the windows?
<Ahoalton> 5 I believe
<Ahoalton> its last
<cfhowlett> CXIV1   reserved space is for files that are NOT part or the lubuntu filesystem
<CXIV1> cfhowlett ..
<socrates_johnson> sorry, does anyone have thoughts on setting up codecs so I convert ogv to avi using ffmpeg or openshot? thank you
<cfhowlett> socrates_johnson   ubuntu-restricted-extras for the codecs...
<CXIV1> cfhowlett So after installing some packages that packages will not be located there?
<escott> Ahoalton, i think its zero indexed so try sudo set-grub-default 4. if that doesn't boot the correct entry try again with sudo set-grub-default 5
<Ahoalton> so that will move windows to number one?
<cfhowlett> CXIV1   installed packages go into the ubuntu filesystem as normal.  If you also wish to use the USB as a storage medium when it's NOT booting ubuntu, leave some extras space
<leo-unglaub> hi friends, i have one usb drive with don't work on my ubntu laptop. on all other ubuntu computers in the company the stick works fine. Here is my dmesg and my lsusb
<leo-unglaub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/845243/
<leo-unglaub> du you have any ideas why?
<escott> Ahoalton, it changes what the default option is. it doesn't reorder the entries in any way
<Ahoalton> oh, ok, is it possible to reorder the entries?
<cfhowlett> leo-unglaub   it's not ubuntu - it's that computer.  does it support USB boot?
<CXIV1>  cfhowlett I got 8 gb usb drive , and I set 4 gb for that extra settings space.
<escott> leo-unglaub, can you try a different port?
<leo-unglaub> cfhowlett: i am not talking abount booting from it. i just mean simply copying fiels on it
<leo-unglaub> escott: i tryed all 4 ports
<CXIV1> I think it should be enough
<cfhowlett> CXIV1   sounds good...
<leo-unglaub> and all other sticks work fine on my laptop
<leo-unglaub> just not this one
<socrates_johnson> cfhowlett: thank you, unfortunately i have those installed already
<cfhowlett> leo-unglaub   does the one computer support USB read/write?  Some companies disable it...
<cfhowlett> socrates_johnson   ah.  sorry, then.
<leo-unglaub> cfhowlett: i am the tech admin in this company. i have all rights on all of the machines.
<socrates_johnson> cfhowlett: no worries, thank you
<themonitor> an anyone help  me understand this? I installed  the latest ubuntu and adobe flash was using my gpu  but in slack it doesn't. Is there a configuration  that I need to do or is it something like ubuntu  just having newer software?
<Ahoalton> it says command not found escott
<cfhowlett> leo-unglaub   that answers that.  IDK what's going on there.  Sorry.
<themonitor> I know this isn't a specific issue. I'm just looking to be pointed in the rigt direction
<leo-unglaub> cfhowlett: thanks anyway :)
<themonitor> I want to understand better how linux in general interacts with the gpu
<Ahoalton> escott:  is grub-set-default
<Ahoalton> thanks just had to flip them
<escott> Ahoalton, grub-set-default
<Ahoalton> gonna try it
<Ahoalton> brb to tell you
<axisys> what's the best way to offline copy of a website?
<dvhh> axisys: wget ?
<themonitor> axisys: that was going to be my suggestion.
<axisys> dvhh: i see wget -mk looks good
<axisys> ok
<axisys> themonitor, dvhh : thanks guys
<themonitor> np :)
<dvhh> themonitor: :p axisys: ;)
<joseluis> ..
<axisys> it will work with http://example.com/index.cgi ?
<escott> axisys, it will be able to copy all the static content
<axisys> ok
<axisys> hwo about a message board site?
<axisys> i see tons of index.cgi?files
<escott> axisys, (a) you shouldn't do that without the permission or the website owner (b) if all you want is the static content yes
<axisys> i was asked by the one of the member if they can offline copy the site
<escott> axisys, doing it with wget would be the stupidest most inconsiderate way of doing so
<escott> axisys, the proper way to do this is to copy the sql database (its probably mysql)
<iguest> what is the channel name for ubuntu 12.04 alpha?
<Ben64> #ubuntu+1
<axisys> escott: hmm
<EvilResistance> !12.04 | iguest
<ubottu> iguest: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<iguest> tnx
 * ki7rw probably shouldn't upgrade packages without a good signature but i like to live dangerously
<elektron_> can someone help me
<elektron_> i'm doing a class project
<elektron_> and I need to generate some "real" data
<elektron_> anyways
<elektron_> if you can fill this form out
<elektron_> it'd be awesome
<elektron_> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEQwZktDMFJGU3U0eG5lSklFQzBqMWc6MQ
<FloodBot1> elektron_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EvilResistance> elektron_:  this isnt the channel for such things.
<EvilResistance> !offtopic | elektron_
<ubottu> elektron_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gbuchdahl> I have a rather stupid question
<gbuchdahl>  idownloaded ubuntu recently
<gbuchdahl> and my bluetooth mouse has not connected
<gbuchdahl> so I can't click install
<gbuchdahl> so what do I do
<steviesteveo> Do you have a usb mouse?
<gbuchdahl> I do: do I have to use it forever?
<StevenX> Hello everyone. Is there a "remote desktop software" for ubuntu like there is for Windows? I am currently using TeamViewer, but it is used through Wine and doesn't work too well.
<Ben64> !vnc | StevenX
<ubottu> StevenX: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<steviesteveo> No, just long enough to install ubuntu and get bluetooth set up
<gbuchdahl> thanks
<resno> i just downloaded ubuntu 11.10 live, and i need the login credentials to get on
<gbuchdahl> um
<StevenX> Ben64: Thanks!
<gbuchdahl> can I plus one you?
<StevenX> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<meskarune> StevenX: there is a linux version of teamviewer, you don't have to run it through wine. http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<_Marcus> TeamViewer is okay, if you don't want to open anything on your firewall. It gets slow at times.
<Lunar_Lander> hello
<StevenX> meskarune, I *thought* I had downloaded that one, but it still ran through wine.
<Lunar_Lander> I just went on ebay and had only part of the site allowed in noscript, then I wanted to right click on a line of text that I marked and then the site went gray and a window appeared in the center saying "Text by Dirtyharry9999"
<Lunar_Lander> any idea what that is?
<swang1> 以后有的罪受了。。
<StevenX> meskarune, would that make any sense or do you think I downloaded the wrong one?
<Lunar_Lander> when I switched the site fully on in noscript, that disappeared
<Ben64> StevenX: teamviewer is available in the software center, you shouldn't download it from the website anyway.
<StevenX> _Marcus, but with TeamViewer I can use as a client a windows pc or an android phone, which is pretty nice.
<Ben64> StevenX: there are vnc clients on windows and android as well
<_Marcus> StevenX: True.
<jon23d> I can't eject any of my cd drives, when I press the button, run eject, or even stick a pin in either one of them, it tries to eject but fails.
<jon23d> Ubuntu seems to think they are SCSI, but I've got them connected with SATA cables
<jon23d> And when I can get them to open, they read/write just fine...
<_Marcus> StevenX: I like my data going from me to the target machine, not me to TeamViewer to target machine. It's faster, and more secure.
<Ben64> jon23d: you have to unmount the disc before ejecting
<jon23d> they aren't mounted
<jon23d> ben64: they are both empty
<Ben64> jon23d: then the drives could be messed up?
<jon23d> ben64: it seems unlikely that two newish drives would both fail though, doesn't it?
<Lunar_Lander> does anybody have an idea on my problem?
<StevenX> Ben64: So if I install VNC server, then all I need to access it is a generic VNC client software? No need for it to be "compatible." For example, I can't access Teamviewer with anything but TeamViewer.
<StevenX> _Marcus: Very true.
<Ben64> jon23d: only if they're mounted would they not eject. and using a pin or paperclip to open it can't fail unless something is physically wrong with the drive
<Canadian1296> Lunar_Lander: I just joined. What is your problem?
<_Marcus> StevenX: Of course, that's my opinion. You can use whatever software you like :)
<Ben64> StevenX: correct. any vnc client will connect to any vnc server
<Lunar_Lander> I just went on ebay and had only part of the site allowed in noscript, then I wanted to right click on a line of text that I marked and then the site went gray and a window appeared in the center saying "Text by Dirtyharry9999"
<Lunar_Lander> when I did that again, it came on again only with a box to check that said "Prevent this site from showing further messages"
<Lunar_Lander> when I switched the site fully on in noscript, that disappeared
<jon23d> ben64: could the fact that ubuntu reports a scsi connection with them have anything to do with it?  The behavior is identical for both drives, which makes me think the chances of it being a hardware failure is slim
<StevenX> Ben64: Ah, gotcha. Thank you! I wasn't aware. I thought each VNC server software had its own proprietary client software. Now this opens up a whole new level.
<StevenX> ;-)
<escott> jon23d, ATAPI and SATA send SCSI commands over ATA so it can all get very confusing, but these days nothing is what used to be ATA
<Ben64> jon23d: try ejecting them while in the bios or something
<_Marcus> Lunar_Lander: I think that's off topic.
<jon23d> ben64: I wonder if something has a lock on them, but I can't unlock them from the terminal either, hdparm -L 0 /dev/cdrom: HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(doorlock) failed: Bad address
<Canadian1296> Lunar_Lander: Then noscript is interfering with something. Just add ebay to it's whitelist.
<Lunar_Lander> OK, thanks
<jon23d> ben64: kk, I'll give it a shot and report back :) thanks
<Ben64> jon23d: its probably /dev/sr0 though
<jon23d> ben64: same result
<Canadian1296> Lunar_Lander: No problem :)
<Ben64> StevenX: yep, i have vino-server on my desktop, pocketcloud client on android, tightvnc client on another desktop, and everything works together fine
<jonathon> Scanning (from HP 2100c) not working after hooking up a printer with a scanner, worked well before. Don't need the color printer as much as I need the scanner. How can I clear out system's information about other printer so original scanner works? Thank you:)
<meskarune> StevenX: I see. I guess the linux version uses wine adn some windows libraries to work. I don't know of any simple multiplatform remote desktop applications thoguh :/
<jonathon> Scanning (from HP 2100c) not working after hooking up a printer with a scanner, worked well before. Don't need the color printer as much as I need the scanner. How can I clear out system's information about other printer so original scanner works? Thank you:) Ubuntu 10.04
<Ben64> !patience | jonathon
<ubottu> jonathon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jonathon> Ben64 wanted to add version sorry
<Canadian1296> jonathon: You could've added the version without repeating the whole question though…
<walrus__> Can anyone help me out getting the win7 installer on a usb (Xubuntu 11.10)
<Canadian1296> walrus__: You have Windows and desire Ubuntu, or have Ubuntu and desire Windows?
<walrus__> I have Ubuntu, and desire windows
<meskarune> he is trying to mount the windows installer on a usb from ubuntu
<CIDR> Is it possible to install or created during an install a software Raid10 ?
<Ben64> thats not really a ubuntu issue
<Wargasm> geh... windows...
<psusi> walrus__, then you should ask in #windows or something, though I don't think that's even possible
<jon23d> ben64: they opened fine in the bios, but won't open again in ubuntu
<Canadian1296> Wargasm: Agreed
<walrus__> I've done it in windows, just figures I'd try her :P
<meskarune> if he is trying to make a usb from ubuntu it is an ubuntu issue
<walrus__> here*
<Ben64> jon23d: open a terminal and try "eject"
<jon23d> it doesn't do it
<_Marcus> walrus__: You want to put the Windows 7 installer on a USB from xubuntu?
<Ben64> jon23d: open a terminal and try "sudo eject"
<walrus__> Yes
<psusi> CIDR, sure... you can create a software raid10 during install with the alternate installer, or do you have a fakeraid card?
<jon23d> ben64: doesn't work there either
<Canadian1296> psusi: I think he wants to know how to make a bootable usb in ubuntu. The people in #windows wouldn't know anything about that
<CIDR> psusi: I'd just prefer to use software raid10
<_Marcus> walrus__: If xubuntu is a supported distro here, I guess it is on topic
<jon23d> ben64: its almost like something has locked it up
<walrus__> Woo!
<_Marcus> walrus__: Does Ubuntu support writing to NTFS?
<meskarune> walrus__: check out the dd command. it might do what you want
<jon23d> ben64: but I can't find the process that would...
<CIDR> psusi: I have a hardware card, but it's 8 ports, and if I use four for raid10, I can't use the other 4 for anything, nor will they show up as jbod
<_Marcus> walrus__: Oh, I know. First, you need to format the drive as FAT32.
<psusi> Canadian1296, making a bootable windows usb is a windows question... and I don't think windows supports that anyhow
<_Marcus> walrus__: Then you can copy paste the files for Windows 7 installer onto the drive.
<walrus__> I've tried the dd command, it goes through the process and then i try to boot from it and it just boots from my hdd
<walrus__> And I tried copying and pasting the files
<psusi> CIDR, what card is this?
<Ben64> putting windows onto a flash drive is not a ubuntu support issue
<walrus__> I think formatted as NTFS though
<Ben64> take it to ##windows
<meskarune> walrus__: oh then I think you might just need to do something in your bios to boot the usb you made with dd
<Canadian1296> psusi: I know what you're saying… walrus__, go ask if a bootable Windows usb is possible in #windows
<CIDR> psusi: LSI SAS1068E
<walrus__> It is possible, I've done it before, just not in any linux distro
<psusi> CIDR, unless it's an expensive card, it's probably fakeraid, best to disable the bios raid stuff and just set up software raid
<CIDR> It's not fake raid
<walrus__> And I know how to boot from USB
<Lunar_Lander> Canadian1296: found the reason. That dirtyharry9999 seems to be the husband of the person who made that other auction
<CIDR> But anyway, I'm disabling the raid, because of reasons I stated above
<meskarune> Canadian1296: he is asking how to make the usb from ubuntu, so its ontopic
<Wargasm> bleh, there is a ##windows... how irritating
<CIDR> And want to use software raid
<Ben64> meskarune: thats not how it works
<psusi> CIDR, then use the alternate installer and you can set up a software raid10
<walrus__> Sorry to bother you then, I'll just wait till I can get access to a win7 machine
<Canadian1296> meskarune: But we aren't sure if it's even possible to make a bootable windows install usb. The people in #windows would know.
<CIDR> psusi good deal.
<walrus__> I was just hoping to learn to do it from linux so there won't be any pain next time
<meskarune> walrus__: dd should have worked. maybe re-read some tutorials :)
<Lunar_Lander> _Marcus: may I ask a ontopic question?
<psusi> walrus__, like I said, I don't think it's even possible
<meskarune> it is possible
<_Marcus> Lunar_Lander: Yes
<meskarune> people install windows on netbooks with usb install media
<psusi> the Ubuntu iso images are now hybrid so you can just dd them to a usb drive and boot them, but I don't think Microsoft has caught onto that yet
<Lunar_Lander> _Marcus: I got 11.10, will it update to 12.04 automatically?
<walrus__> Maybe not from xubuntu, but I have done it with command prompt and it worked, but not having access to a windows install at the moment I was hoping to do it from xubuntu
<_Marcus> Lunar_Lander: I have no idea. I'm too new to Ubuntu to know if it updates major versions like that.
<mun> hi
<_Marcus> Lunar_Lander: My guess is: No
<psusi> Lunar_Lamp, it will prompt you to upgrade when the time comes
<Canadian1296> walrus__: I asked in #windows. Try this: http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msstore/html/pbPage.Help_Win7_usbdvd_dwnTool
<escott> Lunar_Lamp, it will automatically offer you the opportunity to do the update and suggest it, but you have to click yes
<mun> does anyone know of a easy way to bind keyboard keys to a mouse button?
<walrus__> I'm not making a bootable windows installation, just the installer itsself
<Ben64> Lunar_Lander: it won't do it for you, but you can start the upgrade
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<walrus__> I can't use that tool, I don't have windows
<walrus__> Just ubuntu
<Lunar_Lander> I remember from 10.10 when I booted in LIVE Mode, there was a window coming up "Do you want to Upgrade to 11.10?"
<Lunar_Lander> something like this will appear then?
<Ben64> Lunar_Lander: yes
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Canadian1296> walrus__: You just have to burn an iso to a memory stcik. You can do that in ubuntu
<Lunar_Lander> is a version jump big?
<psusi> Canadian1296, that only works if it is a hybrid iso
<Lunar_Lander> i.e. like a big download?
<psusi> Lunar_Lander, yes
<walrus__> Canadian1296: I just can't figure out how to do it
<Lunar_Lander> can you give me a ballpark number?
<walrus__> Well
<Lunar_Lander> like the size of a CD or so?
<psusi> Lunar_Lander, give or take, yea
<hacker> hai all
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<walrus__> Thanks for the help, I'll do it some other time :D
<Lunar_Lander> managable :)
<jonathon> walrus_ unetbootin?
<jonathon> it is a tool to create a bootable usb from iso
<meskarune> walrus__: http://gizmodo.com/5257386/how-to-install-windows-7-on-almost-any-netbook
<meskarune> the instructions on there use dd to make the install media
<gerson> ola
<_Marcus> gerson: Hi
<kingnebula> hello
<_Marcus> kingnebula: Hi
<blawiz> anyone use gmrun? how can one add a folder to the path?
<kingnebula> How is ATI support under linux
<kingnebula> I'm deciding between NVidia and AMD*
<meskarune> kingnubula: I have had great luck with nvidia cards, but I heard that ati was releasing open source drivers, so idk
<Yabden> historically I think many would agree that ATI support is not as good
<escott> kingnebula, ati has some actual open source efforts, but you often hear people suggest that nvidia has better quality drivers
<cJether> hello
<Yabden> I am not sure how ATI stacks up right at this moment, but in terms of Linux drivers they have not been well received in the past
<kingnebula> I've been doign some reading. And it seems that ATI/AMD used to be garbage.. but are making linux a priority I'm wondering if it is up to par with multi-monitor / 3D performance as the nvidia ones
<meskarune> kingnebula: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=735&num=1
<OerHeks> kingnebula, wait for 12.04, a lot improvement.
<whumphrey> Is it normal to be prompted with three options in the grub when you launch Ubuntu?
<Lunar_Lander> thanks again _Marcus, psusi and Ben64
<OerHeks> whumphrey, yes
<Lunar_Lander> I wish you a good night!
<whumphrey> OerHeks, thanks
<escott> whumphrey, you can disable it by modifying /etc/default/grub
<OerHeks> whumphrey, would you hide the grubmenu ?
<ssshvb> Hello guys i am trying to convert rpm to dep   and ive got this   $ for i in *.rpm; do sudo alien -cv $i; done
<ssshvb> 	LANG=C rpm -qp --queryformat %{NAME} 'adlmapps4-4.0.35-0.x86_64.rpm' sh: rpm: not found
<ssshvb> Error executing "LANG=C rpm -qp --queryformat %{NAME} 'adlmapps4-4.0.35-0.x86_64.rpm'":  at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package.pm line 489.
<whumphrey> OerHeks, I can't remember but I think that it was the default which was originally caught my attention
<OerHeks> ssshvb, why convert rpm to deb, is there no source available ?
<whumphrey> OerHeks, so I'm not sure how to answer that question
<ssshvb> no
<meskarune> ssshvb: why don't you install from source instead...?
<ssshvb> what do you mean ?
<meskarune> ssshvb: what program are you trying to isntall?
<ssshvb> maya sp2
<kingnebula> meskarune: I'm not reading all of that <_< lol
<jonathon> Simple scan not recoginizing HP scanner after adding HP mfd. Removed HP printer, but Simple Scan does not pickup other scanner at first. Any help?
<Jordan_U> kingnebula: ATI has better open source drivers (as they actively pay open source developers), Nvidia has better proprietary drivers.
<meskarune> kingnebula: reading is how you learn! plus the article is really interesting. (I've read it)
<kingnebula> Do you know which will have better webgl support?
<kingnebula> meskarune: i agree :) but ssss.. drivers don't interest me :p
<Jordan_U> kingnebula: I would expect it to be comparable, though that's just an educated guess.
<escott> kingnebula, webgl=worst idea ever. another thing to consider is wayland if you plan to use the same machine in 2-3 years that might be a problem with nvidia. i have no idea what their upgrade path is
<kingnebula> escott: :O why do you think its the worst idea ever?
<kingnebula> Its the colest thing ever
<Gskellig> what is the best way to view all the users/groups on an ubuntu server?
<jonathon> Need some help with sane
<escott> kingnebula, executing machine code downloaded from god knows where on your gpu... what could possibly go wrong :)
<mun> hi
<kingnebula> escott: <_< you don't download machine code, you use javascript
<escott> Gskellig, /etc/groups
<mun> does anyone here have a mouse with a tilt wheel? mine already has a back and forward button and i don't know what i should map tilt left and right to. any suggestions?
<brimlar> kingnebula: just for something anecdotal, I went with ATI for this recent computer build (3 months ago), having always previously preferred nVidia...and it is a really nice experience.  updates are flawless, performance is great...ymmv
<kingnebula> brimlar: hmm maybe i'll try an AMD card for a change
<kingnebula> escott: I like playing games. And i like Linux. i think webgl is great because it will lower the barrier for people wanting to switch to linux. I know atleast 5 people who want to jump to the linux camp but aren't ready to giveup their games.
<escott> kingnebula, the actual gl code gets run directly on the gpu. its supposed to be a restricted set, but its not interpreted in the way that javascript is.
<const_antine> can anyone recommend a good general purpose audio/video recoder?
<kingnebula> ffmpeg
<const_antine> thank you
<meskarune> const_antine: cheese
<kingnebula> you are welcome
<meskarune> cheese records audio and video from a webcam
<OerHeks> mun: tilt right > webcam-photo tilt left: imagebin it
<kingnebula> yah, ffmpeg is commandline.. I think it has a few front-end GUIs but haven't had luck with them
<kingnebula> escott: I suppose you do have a valid point there
<meskarune> http://projects.gnome.org/cheese/
<OerHeks> cheese is standard installed
<meskarune> a lot of games can be played in linux with wine, and you can get awesome linux games from the indie humble bundle
<const_antine> ...cheese?
<meskarune> cheese is in reference to people who say "cheese" to a camera
<const_antine> recoder, not recorder
<kingnebula> const_antine: yah for recoder  ffmpeg is your best friend
<const_antine> my gf would add moustaches and silly hats to our photos on her phone
<meskarune> hahaha. thats like a brain typo. lol
<escott> kingnebula, its more concerning given the increasingly blurred distinctions between cpu/gpu.... anyone who suggested that we download machine code and execute it on the cpu would be labeled as insane, but somehow its ok with the gpu, nevermind that the next iterations of the gpu are going to have their own memory controllers
<kingnebula> escott: I'm sure, and hope, that security mesures will be put in place as the platform evolves.
<kingnebula> because i'm investing heavily in webgl :D
<kingnebula> escott: has anyone found any exploits though? I mean firefox and chrome already have it enabled by default if your graphics drivers support it. If it is as big a security hole as you say, how come it hasn't been taken advantage of
<kingnebula> and Opera is to have it in theri next release
<bagels> I've been trying to uninstall/reinstall audacity, I changed a setting and even though I marked it for complete removal, rebooted, and reinstalled, my settings are still there.  Help?
<glen> anybody here
<bagels> glen as you can see from the user list, many are here.  Perhaps you meant is anyone awake/active/useful?
<Wargasm> cheese has some great effects
<Wargasm> loads of fun
<glen> yes bangels...and i was having channel issues
<bilbo_> is a segfault strictly a drive failure or could it be other componets?
<glen> u busy bangles
<kingnebula> bilbo_: anything can cause a segfault
<bilbo_> how do i narrow it down?
<kingnebula> including faulty software not just limited to drivers
<leo-unglaub> hi, i just tryed to install ubuntu from an usb drive but the installations al ways fails because ubuntu doesn't found the cd rom drive  sr0 ? why is ubuntu trying to load the cd rom drive if the complete iso is on the stick?
<kingnebula> bilbo_: it should say what caused the segfault
<escott> kingnebula, CERT advises it be disabled. I've not heard or anyone using it as a vector at this point. The big problem in my mind is that any attempt to secure it is in direct contradiction to the purpose of having it. You have to strictly monitor the opengl calls and potentially emulate some of them to avoid executing dangerous code where the point of using opengl was to give more direct access to hardware.
<leo-unglaub> i flashed with dd and the hybrid image and also tryed the usb creator
<glen> i got rebuffed once by asking if i could ask a question and was told to simply ask, so....
<bilbo_> ah reading.....  error 4 in python?
<OerHeks> leo-unglaub, use unetbootin, and check the iso first with md5sum
<bilbo_> ok so i guess that is good at least it inst a drive
<leo-unglaub> OerHeks: i checked the iso and also tryed another oone from the xubuntu series
<glen> my auspicious panel of intellectuals, i simply want to install updates and during the process it says that it can't finish installing
<leo-unglaub> same problem
<papna___> I'm on an Ubuntu 11.10 machine and my screen resolution settings are restricted to 800x600 and 1024x768, the latter of which is not displaying correctly (the desktop is too wide for the monitor). This used to work fine. Can anyone provide advice?
<leo-unglaub> i also tryed mounting the iso manually from the rescue console
<bilbo_> is there a log of program errors other than syslog?
<leo-unglaub> but ubuntu is dounig an umount every time before reading
<glen> ping timeout
<OerHeks> leo-unglaub, oke, odd solution! >> disabled the floppy controller from BIOS
<bilbo_> is there a  t utility to identify which program is using  a package?
<leo-unglaub> OerHeks: disable or unplug?
<OerHeks> leo-unglaub, just disable it.
<escott> bilbo_, lsof to list open filehandles
<sx_usr__> hi guys, how can I configure my Ubuntu 11.10 to allow my USB connection to my android phone for tethering?/
<sx_usr__> is it something called reverse tethering?
<Archie> lol
<glen> hey sx_usr
<leo-unglaub> OerHeks: okay, i will try that. yccording to google i am not the only one with this problem, do you think i should file a bug report? http://www.7loop.com/content/install-ubuntu-server-usb-without-cd
<glen> i actually know something about thaty
<glen> that*
<glen> pdaNet
<papna__> It looks like the bot's screen reolution help link is all back in the xorg.conf days and focused on Gnome.
<sx_usr__> glen: can u provide more info?
<OerHeks> leo-unglaub, can't find a recent one, only ones from 2008/2009
<glen> yes...first go to the market
<glen> look up pdanet
<glen> then it will give u a web site
<sx_usr__> glen: www.pdanet.com?
<OerHeks> leo-unglaub, what hardware are you trying to install ?
<glen> maybe...but use the android martket
<sx_usr__> glen: ok
<glen> it will give u download
<leo-unglaub> OerHeks: intel i7, 16gb ddr3 ram, ssd-raid0
<sx_usr__> glen: cheers
<glen> then it will direct u to a web site to install it on your machine
<glen> wait...theres more
<share> there is no /dev/lirc0 in Ubuntu Maverick - kernel 2.6.35-32
<share> wtf
<glen> i used pdanet
<OerHeks> leo-unglaub, should not have a floppy disc installed, awesome
<glen> it starts out fine, and then after some time it will begin not allow u to access secure sites
<glen> unless u purchase the full package
<glen> however...it worked great
<glen> i first jail broke my ipad
<leo-unglaub> OerHeks: moment, why floppy? is sr0 not the cd rom drive?
<glen> then used pdanet to use for wireless hot spot
<glen> worked even better
<glen> u still sx
<OerHeks> leo-unglaub, the solution is only valid if there is a floppy drive installed, ofcourse
<sx_usr__> glen: this pdanet is for windows?
<leo-unglaub> i just disabled the cd rom drive
<sx_usr__> glen: does it support Ubuntu 11.10?
<leo-unglaub> but the eror still exists
<glen> it does
<glen> it supports ubuntu, win, and mac
<sx_usr__> glen: cool! im downloading it now!
<glen> however...if you root your droid there are several more apps that allow tethering and wireless tethering
<sx_usr__> glen: my droid is rooted :P
<glen> awesome
<OerHeks> leo-unglaub, i am not well known with xubuntu, but to start with raid0, i need ubuntu alternate cd to do so...
<sx_usr__> gen: but basically i just need internet connection from my notebook to phone
<sx_usr__> glen: i can do usb tethering from phone to notebook with no problem
<leo-unglaub> OerHeks: i an only using the alternate disc. and i just tryed the xubuntu to make sure it's not my normal ubuntu image
<glen> so you are trying to do reverse tethering
<glen> i did that via my opad
<sx_usr__> glen: exactly!
<glen> ipad
<leo-unglaub> i had the raid running for the last year without any problems
<sx_usr__> glen: cool! :D
<leo-unglaub> i just wannted to reinstall and now i have this problems
<sx_usr__> glen: simply love technology!
<leo-unglaub> never had them before
<glen> ate up my limited data plan
<hmax> I broke my 11.10 install by enabling compiz cube.  Is there any way I can repair it?  BTW, why is compizconfig still in the repository if it has fatal bugs?
<cfhowlett> !xubuntu|cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<glen> absolutely
<mangdood> In Ubuntu, web browsers don't let me access domains with hyphens at the beginning or end of them, but it works in Windows. Any idea how I can get it to work
<glen> sx_user
<leo-unglaub> maybe i should trying flashing the usb install drive on a different computer. maybe there is an error
<glen> i have not ventured into rooting yet
<sx_usr__> glen: :) u should root it...very interesting...
<glen> it took a while for me to jailbreak
<glen> what is the easiest way
<OerHeks> leo-unglaub, i hope that would solve it. or boot it..
<sx_usr__> glen: Im using Samsung Galaxy S2, so I use Odin :D
<glen> i have a galaxy prevail
<glen> i will look at youtube again
<leo-unglaub> OerHeks: i have to find a nother pc here..that could take some time :) big thanks for your help!
<urfr332g0> hmax, boot to another desktop or reboot and hit the reset for compiz, it is not fatal it is tricky lots of instructions on the net on how to do it.
<glen> there are all sorts of tutorials
<sx_usr__> glen: try www.androidflip.com on how to do that
<sx_usr__> glen: i personally find androidflip site the most reliable for the tutorial
<glen> sx_usr_: thanks
<hmax> urfr332g0: what is the reset for compiz?
<sx_usr__> glen: cuz i had mine done based on the tutorial from androidflip
<sx_usr__> glen: no worries
<urfr332g0> hmax, it is in compiz
<dr--willis> hmax:  the webupd8 blog site has a posting on resetting compiz and unity
<sx_usr__> glen: btw, im on XXKG6 2.3.4 Gingerbread
<glen> i will try it
<hmax> I can't access that.  Unity is broken.
<sx_usr__> glen: with BLN kernel plugged-in
<glen> ??
<glen> no clue
<hmax> urfr332g0: I can't access that.  Unity is broken.
<klenwell> Hi. Basic question. Just got a new HP Pavilion g7-1310us laptop and want to install Ubuntu. Not finding much specific info on web. Comes w/ 64-bit Windows 7. Should I go with 11.10 64-bit?
<sx_usr__> glen: hehe
<dr--willis> hmax:  install a different wm or pc
<urfr332g0> hmax, have you rebooted yet
<jingcleovil> hi klenwell
<glen> if you only knew
<dr--willis> hmax: or a different usee
<hmax> urfr332g0: I have rebooted
<dr--willis> user
<sx_usr__> glen: BLN = BackLight Notification
<jingcleovil> @klenwell - what is your memory?
<sx_usr__> glen: im currently on this until ICS 4.0.3 is super stable
<hmax> dr--willis: I will try a different user
<klenwell> @jingcleovil 6 GB
<JBond> Hi
<jingcleovil> go for 64gig
<urfr332g0> hmax, install gnome 3 and you get the fallback and the gnome desktop, you can fix it from there.
<jingcleovil> 64 bit
<JBond> i am new here
<jingcleovil> i mean
<hmax> urfr332g0: thanks
<urfr332g0> hmax, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<JBond> need help
<JBond> please
<klenwell> @jingcleovil Thanks, I'll give it a go.
<jingcleovil> k.
<dr--willis> JBond: state the issue
<JBond> Thx dr--willis
<JBond> I just wanto to know how can I check the NODE
<dr--willis> what node?
<JBond> I installed Phone (dnet-progs), but I don't know how to check the NODE
<JBond> phone dial format: NODE::USER
<jingcleovil> Hi, how can i drag and drop window from 1 workspace pane to another?
<sx_usr__> glen: i don't see the isntaller for pdanet for Ubuntu
<sx_usr__> glen: where is this installer?
<jingcleovil> is there any configuration.
<thevaliantx> what are the latest distros coming out?  I'm getting kind of bored with ubuntu, pinguy os, debian.
<xangua> jingcleovil: clic on the workplace icon, drag what you want
<Jordan_U> !ot | thevaliantx
<ubottu> thevaliantx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jingcleovil> @xangua, I do it but its quite stacked and not moving.
<SimonTam> I still have made no progress on my login screen thing
<jingcleovil> @xanga my kernel release version is 3.0.0-16-generic
<SimonTam> But I have found that it's the mouse that makes it die
<SimonTam> Trouble is... The mouse is kinda necessary
<bennylb> SimonTam: What version of ubuntu? And is it a fresh install?
<SimonTam> 11.10 not fresh
<bennylb> What was changed to make this happen?
<JBond> Does anyone know how to check Ubuntu Phone NODE ?
<SimonTam> Benny nothing afaik
<ocraM> hello
<JBond> Hi ocraM
<Ariel88> Hi everyone
<bennylb> If it hasn't been installed long for a long period I would think about setting your system up in such a way that you can do a fresh install whenever you need. This is often the most efficient way of getting things up and running again. It only take 5 minutes.
<Ariel88> Oh sorry ; wrong place
<ocraM> i need some help
<JBond> yes ocraM
<cola_ftw_> does freenode keep chat logs?
<ensi> ok, whats going on, i have frensh install of 11.10, did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<linuxjones> is there a way to log into remote desktop and then use the monitor mirror the remote desktop session?
<ensi> now for example i cannot install apt-get build-essential
<ensi> cause its bitching about c++
<ensi> g++
<ensi> and apt-get instlal g++ "the following packages have unmet depenceies: g++ depends: g++-4.6 (...) but it s not going to be installed"
<ocraM> JBond?
<ensi> wtf is this crap
<JBond> yep ocraM
<urfr332g0> ocraM, ask your question if you need help. :)
<ocraM> do you know ssh?
<ensi> "unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages", wth is that, i have broken packages in the past but dont have any more
<ensi> woot'
<bennylb> ensi: sudo apt-get -f install
<somsip> !ask | ocraM
<ubottu> ocraM: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ensi> bennylb: triedalredy
<bennylb> ensi: maybe reconfigure apt
<ensi> sudo dpkg-configure apt
<ensi> the problem still persists
<ensi> this reminds me of the dayswith red hat 72.
<ensi> it was same shit with broken packages and package managers
<ensi> how far it linux hs come... hahah not very far
<urfr332g0> !language > ensi
<ubottu> ensi, please see my private message
<ocraM> how do you bypass a permissin denied thing in ssh
<mangdood> ocraM, what are you trying to do
<Stameni> Hello, i crated a program that saves dictionary data in binary file, on new start it loads that file and it worked fine. However, i mooved program and its data file in system path (/home/user/bin ) and when i start it from terminal it reports IOError and says thet there is no file called "data". How to fix this ?
<ensi> iäm going to blow a fuse about now
<ocraM> get into a computer that is in a lab its basically a quiz
<mangdood> ocraM, you won't be able to if they locked you out until the quiz is over
<ocraM> but like im logged in as root but im ssh in this guys computer. and the firewall is in there but i cant take it down
<mangdood> ocraM, if you are in the computer, the firewall doesn't matter. If you are not on sshed into that computer, you can't take down the firewall
<Tyrope> Hello #Ubuntu, I had the weirdest problem when running the liveCD earlier, left mouse button didn't work (cursor moved just fine), but when I ran qwebirc in firefox it worked fine, as long as firefox was maximized and i was clicking on the page.
<ocraM> like its a lab lead by one man im trying to change a setting on all comps
<urfr332g0> Tyrope, you md5sum check the iso or disc?
<Tyrope> urfr332g0: I have indeed.
<mangdood> ocraM, if you're only logged in as root on YOUR computer, you won't be able to do such a thing.
<Tyrope> (disc)
<urfr332g0> !ot | ocraM
<ubottu> ocraM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JSeongTae76> Hello
<ocraM> goign to darkmyst
<cfhowlett> JSeongTae76   greetings
<const_antine> why wont ffmpeg accept vob target?
<JSeongTae76> When Ubuntu 12.04 will release
<JSeongTae76> ?
<cfhowlett> JSeongTae76   April  #ubuntu+1
<JSeongTae76> cfhowlett, I ask day
<JSeongTae76> Day, Month (April)
<const_antine> stupid time
<const_antine> bye
<cfhowlett> !precise|Jseongtae76 04/26/2012 IIRC
<ubottu> Jseongtae76 04/26/2012 IIRC: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<JSeongTae76> ubottu, Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ocraM> who are you obottu
<ensi> using linux is detrimental toyour health and your environment
<mangdood> ensi, sad, but true
<baoyu_yang> hello
<ocraM> oubottu: who are you
<cfhowlett> baoyu_yang   nihao
<Tyrope> urfr332g0: any other suggestions, other than the md5?
<cfhowlett> !ubottu>ocraM
<ubottu> ocraM, please see my private message
<baoyu_yang> I'm new here
<cfhowlett> baoyu_yang   Welcome.  This is the ubuntu support channel.  If you need help, state the problem and ask.
<urfr332g0> Tyrope, not really you might check your computer model and ubuntu in general, the problem is not static really.
<pmp6nl> Hello, does anyone know of a way to convert xml to odf, rtf, or html?  Thanks
<Tyrope> urfr332g0: I'll just hope it works normally at school in a few hours then. not planning on running ubuntu on this machine anymore anyway. Thanks!
<ocraM> mangdood: u still connected?
<somsip> pmp6nl: ISTR openoffice used to have a command line option for some conversions. Not sure if libreoffice has it too
<cfhowlett> pmp6nl   software center search for "xml convert" yields numerous hits...
<x-jd-x> I am having some trouble understanding why /bin/login requires root "sudo" permissions?
<x-jd-x> any ideas?
<ocraM> mangdood
<bazhang> ocraM, do you have an ubuntu support issue
<ocraM> im trying to reach someone and yes i do
<bazhang> ocraM, then ask the channel
<ocraM> bazhang: id yourself
<DejahThoris> x-jd-x; because it needs to create processes not belonging to it?
<pmp6nl> somsip: thanks Ill look.  cfhowlett I was looking at a few of those, one keeps freezing and the other wont convert it to another format, trying a 3rd option
<cfhowlett> pmp6nl   have fun/good luck
<baoyu_yang> why some text can't be displayed in this window
<x-jd-x> not belonging to the oringal shell?
<DejahThoris> x-jd-xl /bin/login has to create a process not belonging to it, but to a user
<cfhowlett> baoyu_yang   special characters don't show well.  Basic english words work best.
<bascotie> QUESTION: Hi guys, I installed Server 2008 on a second hard drive on the machine that had Ubuntu 11.10. How can I add Ubuntu to the Windows bootloader, or Grub I suppose.
<urfr332g0> bascotie, in 11.10 sudo update-grub
<Yabden> bascotie you could boot to a linux cd, mount your ubuntu system, and set up grub again to include windows
<Yabden> or do that
<bascotie> urfr332g0: I can't get into Ubuntu, it goes straight to Windows Server
<bascotie> Yabden: I'm a big newb to linux terminal, do you know a good write up for this?
<x-jd-x> bascotie; I know that if you install lilo as the boot loader then back up the mbr dd if=/dev/disk of=lilo.mbr you can configure bcdedit to boot ubuntu. Or just use grub as you said.
<DejahThoris> bascotie; sounds like you need to change the boot drive in the bios
<urfr332g0> bascotie, you have ubuntu at all you sya you had ubuntu
<urfr332g0> said
<ensi> ok, this 11.10 is the last ubuntu for me,t he quality has dropped dramatically
<ensi> :/
<ensi> i'm going for archlinux
<Yabden> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ensi> thanks for all the hard work, close but no cigar
<trailblazerz11> Hi. My grub bootloader isnt working after installing ubuntu
<arcfide> Hey all.
<bascotie> urfr332g0: I do have Ubuntu, i guess ill try to manually boot to that drive and install grub, do you know an article that could help me add windows?
<cfhowlett> arcfide   greetings
<urfr332g0> trailblazerz11, this the only OS?
<bascotie> Nevermind, I'll search for adding windows to grub2 and let you know
<arcfide> I have some software that I am developing, and it uses MetaPost from TeX Live.  I sent it out for testing and two people with Ubuntu machines reported issues with getting the meta post working.
<mangdood> trailblazerz11, you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<urfr332g0> ! grub | bascotie
<ubottu> bascotie: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ocraM> someone is hacking me... _._
<arcfide> I do not have an Ubuntu system with me, so I am hoping that someone here can tell me what the problem is with the MetaPost, as they both have the exact same errors.
<bazhang> ocraM, please stay on topic
<DejahThoris> bascotie; since it's on separate hdds, you can probably use your system bios as a boot menu
<urfr332g0> bascotie, reload grub with a live cd then when in ubuntu run sudo update-grub
<arcfide> I did not have these problem with my main distribution, you can see the error here:
<ocraM> thats my problem
<arcfide> https://gist.github.com/1850446
<lwizardl> when making a directory output list (dir > list.txt) is there a way to keep it from using \ to escape the spaces in the output ? I'm wanting to have this dsc 0001.jpg instead of dsc\ 0001.jpg
<arcfide> Doing a search lead me to a few things that didn't get me a solution.
<bascotie> urfr332g0: i'll try that article, thank you
<bascotie> and thanks to everyone else DejahThoris
<arcfide> Does anyone know about Tex Live on Ubuntu?
<bascotie> DejahThoris: i can, but i'd like to try the grub for fun :)
<mangdood> arcfide, very little, can I help?
<arcfide> mangdood: See the above, my problem is with mpost on Ubuntu systems 10.x and 11.x.
<ocraM> my disc tray just ejected i didnt do it
<DejahThoris> we control your computer ...
<x-jd-x> DajahThoris; the problem that I am trying to over come is forcing a secondary login on ssh. I came across idea to use /bin/login as a ForceCommand for a user in sshd_config but there were not specific details so I working out myself. I first configure login as my force command and the session closes because login: Cannot possibly work without effective root. So I add the user to sudoers with permissions to run /bin/login but then bec
<x-jd-x> n my shell also tries to run under sudo which I did not allow nor do I want it to
<ocraM> did you try su?
<ocraM> x-jd-x:did you try su [user]?
<Ben64> x-jd-x: what are you trying to do
<x-jd-x> as my ForceCommand? No I will have to see if sshd_config allow for a %u or something to substiude the user automatically.
<ocraM> x-jd-x: like do you want to like appear as a different user?
<ocraM> who keeps us on task
<bazhang> !ot | ocraM
<ubottu> ocraM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ocraM> ?
<x-jd-x> I am trying to create a two factor authentication for ssh. I do not consider a key password to be a second factor. So I use a key for ssh authentication and then I force something like exec /bin/login to go through the normal login process. allowing me to then type my username and password and still use the system password and policies defined for the user.
<ocraM> google it :)
<trailblazerz11> I used boot repair it sayed sucessful but still no grub
<bazhang> ocraM, never suggest that here.
<ocraM> bazhang: Who are you
<bazhang> !google > ocraM
<ubottu> ocraM, please see my private message
<Ben64> x-jd-x: thats not what the second auth is for
<bazhang> ocraM, this is not the chat channel. #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<urfr332g0> trailblazerz11, does that boot repair generate a results.txt?
<ocraM> i cant find off topic
<x-jd-x> Ben64; are you saying that is not what /bin/login is for?
<Ben64> x-jd-x: it won't work how you want it to, and its not very secure like that either
<ocraM> bazhang: please identify yourself
<x-jd-x> Ben64; how could it be an less secure then just a key? I am using my key and providing the user password. Where does the less secure start?
<Ben64> x-jd-x: https://calomel.org/openssh.html check out the ssh_gatekeeper section
<x-jd-x> is it /bin/login is not a secure method to login because that is the normal login process is it not?
<x-jd-x> will do
<klenwell> Trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit on my new HP Pavilion g7-1310us. Booted from CD, saw purple screen briefly. Now screen is black. DVD is running, but screen's been black for a couple minutes. Is this normal?
<urfr332g0> trailblazerz11, run this script and pastebin the results.txt.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<cfhowlett> klenwell   no it's not.  Are you still booting from the DVD?
<klenwell> Yes.
<klenwell> I ran wubi and that seemed to run ok.
<urfr332g0> !nomodeset | klenwell
<ubottu> klenwell: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cfhowlett> klenwell   the problem is on the wubi or on the DVD boot?
<klenwell> Ok. Yes. I see the install screen but very very faintly.
<cfhowlett> klenwell   see text / safe graphics mode options or run the text installer
<bazhangg> SMD
<cfhowlett> bazhang  ?SMD?
<urfr332g0> klenwell, check the b ots message as well.
<klenwell> cfhowlett ok. will follow directions on link. Should I just hard reboot?
<cfhowlett> klenwell   yes.
<urfr332g0> reisub
<urfr332g0> ;-)
<Zillow> question: anyway to position windows quick with key commands like in win7?
<trailblazerz11> Here is my results from boot-repair paste.ubuntu/845360/
<urfr332g0> trailblazerz11, can you give the whole url
<urfr332g0> trailblazerz11, got it hold on
<trailblazerz11> Ok thank you
<urfr332g0> trailblazerz11, I am not efi competent
<urfr332g0> trailblazerz11, you have efi partitioning
<klenwell> cfhowlett just to clarify... I'm on the purple boot screen shown on the link. I hit F6. Do I just want to hit nomodeset so it's x'd out?
<Zillow> alright I'm using 10.04, and I know about holding shift while draggain a window around but I'm looking for actions like that on win xp and win7 with how you can hold the orb key and press arrows
<cfhowlett> klenwell wait 1
<urfr332g0> klenwell, you want to choose nomodeset
<urfr332g0> then boot
<klenwell> cfhowlett directions are kinda ambiguous on that webpage... so I choose it and a little x appears next to it. That's what I want?
<cfhowlett> klenwell   see urfr332g0's msg ...
<jfenwick> I'm having some problems with networking on ubuntu server. I changed my eth0 to be a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces, then I restarted with /etc/init.d/networking restart, then I changed it back to dhcp and restarted again, but now it won't switch back to dhcp
<jfenwick> no matter how many times I try to restart it
<klenwell> cfhowlett urfr332g0 so I click nomodeset, x shows up next to it. Do I want to then choose Install Ubuntu from screen menu?
<cfhowlett> klenwell   that's correct
<klenwell> cfhowlett Thanks. Going to give it a try here.
<urfr332g0> klenwell, boot to the desktop and seee if it runs
<jfenwick> ah, maybe I need dhclient
<orated> Hi. Soon after login, I see a java process running in background. I don't have any startup script to start anything related to java nor do I see it in services. Is there any command to find what all packages related to java are installed?
<su22> How to increase the boot speed of Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> su22   what is the current boot time?
<su22> about a minute
<Nach0z> su22: disable stuff. a lot of stuff. EVERYTHING.
<reacktor> mins
<cfhowlett> su22   a whole minute? and you want what?
<Nach0z> seriously though, the only way to increase the boot speed is to get better hardware, or remove as much add-on unnecessary stuff from the startup sequence as possible.
<cfhowlett> su22   disable all startup apps that you don't need...
<mangdood> orated, you can try ps axjf
<Ben64> get a SSD as a boot drive
<su22> ok
<Nach0z> ^^SSD for your OS is a real good way to do it
<su22> Hey the DVD-ROM drive is not getting detected in my Ubuntu
<satyanash> SSD are costly.
<satyanash> Rs. 5000 for 40GB intel SSD
<Nach0z> satyanash: what currency is that o_0
<satyanash> Rupees.
<pnorman> is that 40GB SLC or MCL?
<Nach0z> ah. I have NO idea what the conversion rate for that is.
<cfhowlett> satyanash   prices are dropping...
<Nach0z> su22: um, check /dev/sr0, that's usually where I see DVD stuff.
<satyanash> Rs. ~48 =  1$
<cfhowlett> satyanash   prices are dropping SLOWLY
<su22> /dev/sr0 exists
<orated> Hey cfhowlett Even I get boot time of about 60s. But I'm not sure what specifically to disable, can you help me fix it? - http://imagebin.org/199031 http://imagebin.org/199035
<trailblazerz11> Is there any other way to recover grub bootloader. Boot-repair not working
<Ben64> !fixgrub | trailblazerz11
<ubottu> trailblazerz11: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<su22> trailblazer11: Hey have Super GRUB2 disk
<satyanash> So it's roughly equal to USD100 for 40GB Intel SSD
<urfr332g0> trailblazerz11, you have a efi you want to mention that
<mangdood> orated, how did you get that image? I want to test my boot time too
<cfhowlett> orated   Go through System>Preferences>Startup Applications and disable everything that you don't need on boot.  In my case, as I have no bluetooth, I killed that.  Apps can be invoked as you need them, so you'll be waiting post-boot...
<su22> hey I have all startup apps disabled
<orated> mangdood: Install bootchart and find png from /var/log/bootchart after each boot
<su22> But........boot time as usual
<Ben64> its all about disk speed, get a faster one to decrease boot time
<urfr332g0> trailblazerz11, here is a wiki on grub2 and efi.
<urfr332g0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<urfr332g0> read carefully
<orated> cfhowlett: Yes, I did that.  Is there something like readahead to reduce boot time ?
<x-jd-x> Ben64; still around?
<Ben64> x-jd-x: on and off
<bloopletech> I've just had my laptop repaired, and while it was away I attempted to use the hard drive in a machine with different hardware. After popping my drive back in, I've been having issues with lightdm etc. I've reinstalled the greeter, unity, lightdm, and ubuntu-desktop, but the window decorations aren't quite right - I tried unticking/ticking window decoration in ccsm and that fixed my top panel icons, but not my window titlebars
<su22> Hey /dev/sr0 exists but when I insert a CD or a DVD it is not getting detected at all..In windows 7 it gets detected
<bobo37774> su22: Trying to decrease boot time?
<su22> How to fix it
<su22> yes bobo37774
<bloopletech> This is in oneiric
<bobo37774> try "e4rat" instead of ureadahead
<Ben64> su22: insert a cd or dvd, and do "dmesg | tail -n 25" in a terminal, and pastebin the result
<Zillow> where is ppa sources located and can I edit it?
<bobo37774> su22: try "e4rat" instead of ureadahead. It increased my boot time a lot. If that is not enough try a light window manager
<su22> Well I tried XFCE, LXDE and Enlightenment bobo37774..k..I'll try e4rat
<mangdood> orated, KDE takes a large part of your boot time. your filesystem seems to be checked too much as well
<trailblazerz11> If i use supergrub2 is it easy to fix bootloader once in os?
<bloopletech> Zillow: /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources/list.d/
<almoxarife> su22: why fixate on bootup?
<bloopletech> You can edit it if you know what you're doing
<trailblazerz11> I dont know what i am doing lol
<Zillow> thanks!
<bobo37774> su22: make sure you read the documentation thoroughly
<su22> well you can boot into your old system trailblazer11
<su22> Afterwards fix as usual
<su22> Or another easy method is to purge and re-install GRUB at once trailblazer11
<kraz3d> Acer Aspire laptop w/ Kubuntu 11.10 -- My battery monitor isn't working. For instance right now it shows it's plugged in with 77% but I just unplugged it after charging it for hours it should be at 100.
<kraz3d> How can I update it or fix it?
<x-jd-x> Ben64; the site was down but with a little digging I found the script. Basically a slick way of requiring additional information but not a user password really. Cool script I book marked it. I am however determined to see my challenge through if possible. do you see a security flaw in using a key + ForceCommand exec su $USER. exec makes it so that the command cannot be escaped back to the oringal shell and if login fails the connecti
<bloopletech> wierd, the max min close buttons are staying over on the right end of the title bar
<orated> mangdood: Yes. I don't get the fsck part as to why its doing that. As far as I see even nfs and ntfs mounts as per fstab are taking time which I disabled. What process of KDE do you find taking time?
<trailblazerz11> Mind explaing su22 i r nub
<x-jd-x> Ben64; It also allows password polices to take effect in the login process. Unless I am missing something that would seem pretty secure.
<urfr332g0> trailblazerz11, you might go to the ubuntu forums and start a thread and pot the bootscript, your set up if you don't identify iy to the channel will not get fixed correctly.
<urfr332g0> post*
<Ben64> x-jd-x: it is basically the same type of authentication twice, pretty redundant
<su22> Hey is there any cool Ubuntu app to get Facebook updates?? [Not Gwibber]
<mangdood> orated, KDE for the login screen and for starting your kde session takes a butt load of time
<x-jd-x> Ben64; once with a key and once with a password. Something you have and something you know.
<almoxarife> su22: what is a 'facebook update'?
<su22> oh sorry almoxarife....It is not Update..It is 'Notification'!!
<su22> Facebook notifications
<almoxarife> mangdood: i dont see that issue
<orated> mangdood: Agreed. Time till KDM is ~40s which is also. Its not KDE alone
<bobo37774> su22: What about empathy? I am pretty sure that works with facebook
<orated> ..also more than normal*
<su22> Ben64 "dmesg | tail -n 25" I executed..But it is not working...
<su22> bobo37774...It is just for chatting
<x-jd-x> Ben64; both have to pass or the connection does not succeed. and you just configure ssh to only allow key authentication then su will get the password part. I don't know.
<baoyu_yang> when i install software, the status always is Applying changes
<bobo37774> su22: Oh I see what you're saying
<Ben64> su22: try just "dmesg" then
<bloopletech> x-jd-x: what are you trying to do?
<su22> Ben64: NOT WORKING...:(
<Ben64> su22: you must not be typing it correctly then
<brerrabbit> Ok...i know Im totally about to get chased out of here for asking this...but where could someone go to learn about centos for an ubuntu user?
<mangdood> orated, It seems to me that mounting and checking your disks takes 20 seconds, some random processes that I don't know take about 10 seconds and KDM takes the rest of the time...
<bazhang> brerrabbit, in what context
<brerrabbit> server
<bloopletech> brerrabbit: probably the centos website, I think they have a wiki, maybe there's a #centos?
<Bobenhaus> question: is it possible to add the PearOS UI to Ubuntu?
<x-jd-x> su22; try cat /var/log/dmesg | tail -n 25
<bazhang> #centos brerrabbit
<brerrabbit> i thought it would be similar...but EVERYTHING is different
<Ben64> brerrabbit: except for packages, it is very similar
<brerrabbit> #bazhang...i tried #centos
<somsip> su22: tail -n 25 -f /var/log/syslog
<brerrabbit> Ben64....there are odd things...no sudo, cant touch file.txt
<brerrabbit> etc
<brerrabbit> can't save a file from pico etc
<Ben64> brerrabbit: touch works fine in centos
<cfhowlett> brerrabbit   we learn by doing...
<su22> somsip..What is that?
<brerrabbit> yes we do cfhowlett...
<bazhang> Bobenhaus, the mac os looking one?
<somsip> su22: you seem to be receiving differing advice on how to tail dmesg.
<bazhang> brerrabbit, check their wiki then. centos is offtopic here
<su22> yeah..Bit confusing...I'm not technically sound
<brerrabbit> yeah...i wasnt trying to initiate a discussion here, more like a "go here"
<brerrabbit> i know better...
<bazhang> you could try alis
<brerrabbit> thanks anyway
<Ben64> brerrabbit: you should just use ubuntu server :)
<bazhang> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<orated> mangdood: Yes, thanks. I'll try to fix that
<almoxarife> brerrabbit: go 'not-here'
<brerrabbit> Ben64: believe me I wanted to, but I also wanted Cpanel.  which apparently is incompatible
<mangdood> orated, almoxarife might know better, I'm just a noob >_>
<cfhowlett> brerrabbit   SFAIK no one has written centos>>>ubuntu guide
<brerrabbit> ok
<brerrabbit> worth a try
<Ben64> ew, cpanel
<goku1> noob
<brerrabbit> ha...eww editing bind9 files by hand
<goku1> lol
<bazhang> goku1, please dont use that here
<Ben64> !info webmin
<ubottu> Package webmin does not exist in oneiric
<Ben64> oh.
<orated> mangdood: Beginner in bootchart here too
<bazhang> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Ben64> bazhang: thanks
<kraz3d> How can I install the gnome batterystatus app in KDE and get rid of KDE's default one?
<almoxarife> i prefer the gui version of 'tail' its called 'log-viewer'
<mangdood> almoxarife, LOL
<kraz3d> I installed the ppa repository's and everything, but how do I run the application?
<almoxarife> kraz3d: what ppa?
<ludwin01> kraz 3d why dont you change your desktop to gnome?
<kraz3d> I don't want to
<kraz3d> I prefer KDE
<bobo37774> kraz3d: gnome apps go on gnome-panel are you using gnome panel?
<kraz3d> however, I'm having problems with the battery monitor
<kraz3d> ah
<kraz3d> no
<kraz3d> fuck
<FloodBot1> kraz3d: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ludwin01> gnome apps are just for gnome enviroment...
<bobo37774> kraz3d: That may be your problem then
<almoxarife> kraz3d: i dont know how installing a gnome applet is going to solve your 'batt' issues
<Ben64> ludwin01: thats not entirely true. gedit works fine in kde, k3b works fine in gnome
<ludwin01> use one designed in kde.
<almoxarife> ludwin01: not true, gnome apps work fine in kubuntu
<kraz3d> okay, in the case.. what is another battery monitor I can use? does anyone know
<ludwin01> kde vrs gnome epic battle
<mangdood> kraz3d, it's likely not an issue with KDE's battery monitor
<bobo37774> ludwin01: vs openbox
<cfhowlett> no religious wars plz
<bobo37774> hahaha
<ludwin01> hahahaha
<bazhang> bobo37774, ludwin01 not here
<ludwin01> vrs xfce
<klenwell> Hi. I'm back. I successfully installed Ubuntu 11.10 on my new HP g7-1310us but on reboot the dark screen issue is back. I'm looking at this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132...
<bobo37774> okay
<cfhowlett> kraz3d   see "screenlets" lots of monitors and can easily config for KDE
<klenwell> Do I need to do the temp boot options then the permanent boot options?
<mangdood> kraz3d, more like the system can't detect your battery; my laptop can't either
<ludwin01> yeah screenlets..daemon
<klenwell> I'm logged in now, but can't see a thing. :)
<kraz3d> well, I know my laptop uses optimus technology and I haven't installed bumblebee yet, mangdood.. that may be it
<mangdood> klenwell, mind telling the problem again
<cfhowlett> kraz3d  if you're running a "replacement" battery that's NOT eom, expect detection problems
<urfr332g0> klenwell, you figure out how to put nomodeset in the kernel to get in update and upgrade and check additional drivers for any needed.
<cfhowlett> *oem*
<kraz3d> cfhowlett: nope, oem battery.
<klenwell> mangdood it's this nomodeset issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<klenwell> urfr332g0 Is that a question?
<mangdood> klenwell, so did you use the nomodeset option?
<klenwell> mangdood Yes, for install. But looks like I need to set it again.
<urfr332g0> klenwell, yes have you figured out the adding nomodeset to te kernel to boot in?
<urfr332g0> the*
<bascotie> Boot Repair disk takes forever to scan for systems
<bascotie> It's been like 15 minutes lol
<mangdood> klenwell, you'll need to boot up with nomodeset and change some of your grub files, ESPECIALLY the scripts used to generate the grub entries
<mangdood> klenwell, you'll have to look that up though
<urfr332g0> mangdood, not necessarily true.
<klenwell> ufr332g0 Yes, for install. Based on the web page. Now that it's installed, I'm trying to figure out how to proceed. Do I need to follow the temp install directions on this page before the permanent? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<urfr332g0> klenwell, YES
<mangdood> urfr332g0, oh?
<ludwin01> what kind of lcd gives taht trouble...?
<ludwin01> *that*
<urfr332g0> mangdood, it may just need a driver
<kraz3d> See, that shitty stock battery widget did suck. 'Battery Monitor' is actually working correctly
<klenwell> urfr332g0 Ok. So I don't have any experience fiddling with grub files. How do I get at them? Is that an option on boot up?
<mangdood> urfr332g0, oops :D
<mangdood> good luck everyone with their rather unfortunate tech problems :P, good night
<urfr332g0> klenwell, it syas how on theat web page from the grub menu, do that get in update the OS and check additional drivers to see if there is one waiting.
<urfr332g0> says*
<ludwin01> @kraz3d   battery status ok?
<urfr332g0> klenwell, a change at then grub menu is not permanent, I doubt you will need to change any grub kernel notations permanently.
<kraz3d> ludwin01: Yes, thankyouj.
<klenwell> urfr332g0 ok, thanks. Will give it a go.
<urfr332g0> klenwell, cool your probably just missing a driver like for a nvidia graphics card.
<ludwin01> klenwell just for curiosity..what is the brand of that laptop?
<rectec> Hi. I tried asking this on #ubuntu-unity , but nobody's answering. So I'll ask you fine folks.
<rectec> I'm not very clear on HUD's development. Will the code be merged with Unity? If so, does anybody know when?
<bazhang> !hud | rectec read this yet?
<ubottu> rectec read this yet?: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS will include the first step in a major new approach to application interfaces, the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications. See http://ubottu.com/y/hud for the background on this and discuss it in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> rectec: This is a tech support channel, you may try #ubuntu-devel
<rectec> Flannel, yes, my bad. #ubuntu was all I could think of.
<Flannel> rectec: no worries.
<rectec> bazhang, thank you and ubottu, i'm trying that link
<Jimu> the top bar in the default Unity... is that a Gnome Panel or Unity?
<rectec> Jimu, it's part of Unity, I believe.
<klenwell> ludwin01 HP Pavilion g7-1310us -- I'm taking notes. Plan to add a page to AskUbuntu once I've got everything sorted out.
<cfhowlett> Jimu   unity
<rectec> bazhang, yeah as I expected. So this will land with the release of Precise?
<log> rectec: Yes.
<rectec> k
<bambanx> how i can full uninstall ruby and rvm in my ubuntu?
<log> bambanx: sudo apt-get remove ruby rvm
<bambanx> ubuntu say cannot find the file
<log> bambanx: actually, it should be:
<bambanx> the package *
<log> bambanx: sudo apt-get remove ruby ruby-rvm
<urfr332g0> klenwell, I believe this is the card you have and a ask ubuntu link, bumblebee as you suggested may be part of what you need. http://askubuntu.com/questions/95459/ati-6470m-intel-hd-graphics-3000-drivers
<klenwell> urfr332g0 I'm coming from 8.10 so this new layout is a little foreign to me. I hit the system settings icon and clicked Additional Drivers but it didn't come up with anything related to graphics. Am I doing this right?
<bambanx> log, when i type now ruby -v its continue showing me the version
<bambanx> :/
<klenwell> urfr332g0 Ignore last question, just saw this.
<urfr332g0> klenwell, check if your card is the one listed in the ask ubuntu.
<log> bambanx: Odd.
<urfr332g0> cool
<bambanx> log i do the same using purge but dont work
<ludwin01> hp pavilion? g series came with intel hd graphics...not sure if need extra drivers...
<ludwin01> @bambanx check with synaptic too
<bambanx> ludwin01, i dont where the hell is synaptic in my buntu 11.10
<bambanx> i am installing synaptic now
<urfr332g0> klenwell, this command may identify the graphics not sure with a hybrid. lspci | grep VGA
<bambanx> what u think about 11.10 version guys?
<bambanx> looks like a mac clone
<log> !ot | bambanx
<ubottu> bambanx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<urfr332g0> bambanx, you need support we don't do poles
<bambanx> ?
<rectec> uh one last question about HUD. I'll ask in #ubuntu-devel
<bambanx> ok
<bambanx> sorry
<kroonrs> hi - my icons for a number of launchers as well as when I alt-tab have disappeared since I resumed from suspend.  There are also icons missing when I alt-tab, and my terminal text is all-faded (terminal is one of the icons missing, along with "show desktop" on alt-tab, and "System settings" and "Home folder" on the launcher).  Oneiric with Unity.
<ludwin01> @bambanx well... systems settings
<skegeek> Is it safe to upgrade directly from Lucid Lynx to Precise Pangolin?
<klenwell> urfr332g0 I think that's the card. Let me try that command you suggested.
<kroonrs> to clarify: there is still space allocated for the icons, they are just not displaying...
<urfr332g0> kroonrs, you try logging out and back in yet?
<cfhowlett> skegeek   LTS to LTS should be safe but clean install is better
<arunkumar413> ubuntu sucks. If I extract a rar file i cant find the files in the extracted folder
<klenwell> urfr332g0 lspci says VGA compatible controller: Interl Corporation, etc. HP site says "BrightView LED-backlit display with the Intel HD 3000 graphics" So sounds like same.
<urfr332g0> klenwell, cool that is about my limit of knowledge lol point at look here. :)
<kroonrs> urfr332g0: No, that would kind of defeat the whole point of suspending and resuming vs shutting down.  But I guess it would help to find out if this is permanent *sigh*
<Ben64> arunkumar413: if you have a question go ahead and ask it, this is not a channel for rants
<ludwin01> @bambanx just do a recon in unity interface you might found synaptic..check installed pkgs and dependencies attached to that program bugging u
<urfr332g0> kroonrs, yes but a actual cause and effect is helpful.
<bambanx> thanks ludwin01
<bambanx> i fixed
<CIDR> Can I use a SAS drive on a sata controller?
<ludwin01> @arunkumar413... use unrar pkg nonfree version the file manager will do the task automatic man
<klenwell> urfr332g0 Someone writes on AskUbuntu: "only solution that i found was to disable the intel card on bios to use the ATI on ubuntu" Any advice on whether I should do that or just follow the directions for perm modifying kernel boot options?
<ludwin01> @klenwel dont mix drivers...
<urfr332g0> klenwell, there is a link as well personally I don't know, you might check the ubuntu forums maybe start a thread there as well.
<arunkumar413> ludwin01: its already installed.
<MaineCoon_> Folks can someone receive an SMS message for me plz rq? I dont have a mobile but need to receive a registration code
<ludwin01> @klenwell cant disable the only one vga card on bios   who wrote that?
<klenwell> ludwin01 So go the grub route then?
<arunkumar413> ludwin01: but its free version
<klenwell> ludwin01 It's on AskUbuntu. Got a couple votes. :) http://askubuntu.com/questions/95459/ati-6470m-intel-hd-graphics-3000-drivers
<arunkumar413> ludwin01: how to install the non-free version. its not showing in the synaptic
<Karmaon> Is it possible to make the Desktop scroll up/down through your mouse-scroll to increase your workspace?
<ludwin01> @arunkumar413 use the nonfree version....nonfree just by name it will come with no cost..come on! its not itunes store man
<urfr332g0> ludwin01, are you familiar with this computer and hybrid graphics?
<`Korvin> hey, I'm trying to run a file, in the same way I'd run it on my webserver
<`Korvin> it's saying 'Permission denied'
<`Korvin> and with sudo, saying 'command not found'
<ludwin01> @karmaon workspace or monitor resolution?
<arunkumar413> ludwin01: only free version is there in the synaptic
<Ben64> !details | `Korvin
<ubottu> `Korvin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Karmaon> ludwin01: workspace
<kroonrs> urfr332g0: Another symptom is that my unity bar at the top seems to have been replaced with a different bar with different icons.  With the new bar, the gear icon is missing, so I can't log out - any suggestions
<ludwin01> @arunkumar use the software center
<urfr332g0> kroonrs, you running unity?
<kroonrs> urfr332g0: yes
<urfr332g0> kroonrs, have you tweaked compiz as well?
<kroonrs> urfr332g0: no
<urfr332g0> kroonrs, are you sure your on the same desktop?
<`Korvin> I'm running kubuntu, trying to run a shell file by using the path, it's giving me Permission denied without sudo, and command not found with sudo, it should be executing appropriately
<kroonrs> urfr332g0: yes - my other apps are open here
<`Korvin> I've just installed kubuntu newest version
<arunkumar413> ludwin01: not available in software centre
<urfr332g0> kroonrs, apps run on multiple desktops did you install gnome 3 or another desktop?
<klenwell> ludwin01 or urfr332g0: what's the downside to just adding nomodeset to grub file?
<kroonrs> urfr332g0: haven't installed any gnome
<Ben64> `Korvin: are you typing it right? what does it do? does it actually need sudo? does it have execute permissions?
<ludwin01> @karmaon  monitor shows u blank space?
<urfr332g0> klenwell, have not had to do it so not sure.
<`Korvin> no Ben, it's a php file with an appropriate shebang, I'm typing it correctly, php cli is installed
<urfr332g0> klenwell, you will be able to boot in for now, may limit the resolution.
<kroonrs> urfr332g0: I found log out on the dash home, and when I logged back in, everything is back to normal (including the unity bar at the top, and the missing icons are restored)
<kroonrs> urfr332g0: I'll ask again if the problem recurs, but thanks!
<klenwell> urfr332g0 Seems to be running fine right now. So I guess I should edit grub then just wait and hope maybe a driver shows up in 12.04?
<arunkumar413> ludwin01: there is no such thing as unrar non-free in software centre
<`Korvin> I had this same issue trying to run sublime-text-2 while others online said it worked fine. I dismissed it, and installed from a apt with a repo I found online
<urfr332g0> klenwell, you might try the ubuntu forums as well, over 60,000 regular users.
<ludwin01> @klenwell in my opinion is a bad idea to mess with grubfile
<ludwin01> @arunkumar413 add the nonfree repositories
<urfr332g0> ludwin01, your just not being accurate man the nomodeset in the kernel is a common procedure
<arunkumar413> ludwin01: how
<bambanx> guys exist any way for see my minimized windows on unity?
<`Korvin> Ben64, I'm for sure typing it correctly
<urfr332g0> bambanx, not in the left panel?
<Ben64> `Korvin: well you're missing something
<ludwin01> @urfr332g0  ok my bad
<`Korvin> I figured that much =p
<urfr332g0> ludwin01, cool.
<`Korvin> Ben64, looks like this is the same issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1775076
<Ben64> `Korvin: unlikely
<`Korvin> It's the same description
<`Korvin> Ben64, looks like it's due to the fact that I've got it located in a shared ntfs partition
<Ben64> that would have been quite important to say previously
<cfhowlett> ><
<klenwell> urfr332g0, ludwin01: Well, I updated grub but didn't run sudo-update grub command, so I still get the dark screen on boot. How do I get to the grub menu? Should I hold down shift? I got it once but can't seem to get it now.
<urfr332g0> klenwell, if you put nomodeset in the kernel in the OS you have to run update grub... The permanent fix in that link
<urfr332g0> klenwell, yeah shift
<klenwell> urfr332g0 I know. I missed that last part. But now I can't get the grub menu? I've rebooted my machine like 6 times now. Should I hold it, press it at a particular point? Trying again...
<klenwell> urfr332g0 Holding it worked. :D
<ludwin01> @urf332g0 lets try another way
<urfr332g0> klenwell, hold down right after hitting the power on
<urfr332g0> cool klenwell
<ludwin01> @klenwell the 10.04 version lts its supposed to not give that kind of trouble...
<ludwin01> @urfr332g0 cool to help klenwell
<dr--willis> use of @ on irc is not needed... :-)
<dr--willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Stanley00> hi, i'm using Ubuntu 11.10, and now pidgin wont show up in message indicator. How can I get it back?
<klenwell> urfr332g0 ludwin01 ok. I updated grub and rebooted and screen's ok. If resolution's off, I can't tell. :) So I'm going to stick with this for now and hope a driver shows up in the future. I'll add a little writeup to AskUbuntu tomorrow on getting setup on this brand of laptop and maybe add a question on the forum. Thanks again for all your help.
<urfr332g0> klenwell, resolution is on check display for resolutions
<urfr332g0> no problem
<ludwin01> @klenwell no hay problema
<klenwell> urfr332g0 When I click displays it says Unknown. Resoluton is set to 1600x900 but it's grayed out.
<urfr332g0> klenwell, it probably just has one default now with the nomodeset in the kernel, justa guess really.
<klenwell> urfr332g0 Eveything is grayed out in Displays dialogue. :( But looks ok to me. As long as it works... :)
<urfr332g0> yeah
<ashickur-noor> HI
<ashickur-noor> -Invalid-entry-length-0-DMI-table-is-broken-Stop
<ashickur-noor> getting this error
<ashickur-noor> How to solve it
<Sach> Is there an ubuntu equivalent of 'Wow Slider'?  It is a jQuery image slider for websites
<danieldeusing> hey, can someone tell me sth about tcpdump and the length output ?
<machiolate> anyone have any reccomendations for web design programs for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> machiolate   kompozer
<machiolate> ok thanks
<cfhowlett> machiolate   bluefish editor
<danieldeusing> well, okay ill ask different: using tcpdump i get an output of my packets including a length information. sometimes this information is equals 0 that means that the packet has no data. knowing that the minimum packet size is 64Byte, this means that the packet has 64Bytes. Sometimes I have others length values like 95 ... my question is, if the 95Bytes are the total packet length or the user data length
<Sach> Is there an ubuntu equivalent of 'Wow Slider'?  It is a jQuery image slider for websites?
<machiolate> haha cfhowlett ended up getting bluefish, thanks
<hydrox24> Sach: jQuery should be fully ubuntu compatible, so I am not sure I am with you?
<bazhang> Sach, not seen one, no. the original seems to be only for windows and Mac
<Sach> hydrox24, the downloadable file is .exe, which doesn't run wih Wine.
<Ben64> should be able to do it all manually
<hydrox24> Sach: I see, do they provide a program for creating a slider?
<Ben64> make an example on windows, look at the code it generates, and simulate it yourself
<Sach> hydrox24:  yes, but only for windows and mac
<hydrox24> Ben64: I is likely to be very messy/compressed code if it is generated by a program
<hydrox24> Sach: OK, looking into it now
<`Korvin> how can I run a command from terminal and keep using the same terminal while the process lives
<Ben64> `Korvin: put & at the end of the command
<cfhowlett> `Korvin   create  a new tab in the termianl
<`Korvin> thanks Ben64
<hydrox24> Sach: Yeh, sorry, looks like doing it in windows (or even learning jQuery) would be the way to go.
<hydrox24> `Korvin: A good shortcut for that is Crtl+Shift+t
<Sach> hydrox24, thanks.   pity that there's nothing on ubuntu for this :(
<Stanley00> hi, i'm using Ubuntu 11.10, and now pidgin wont show up in message indicator, and every time I close pidgin, it's quit instead of minimize to panel. How can I get it back?
<cfhowlett> Stanley00   start it in the terminal...
<cfhowlett> then pin it
<Stanley00> cfhowlett: you mean "Keep in launcher"?
<cfhowlett> Stanley00   sorry, I THINK so.  I'm on 10.04 and will soon go to XFCE with Ubuntu Studio 12.04 so my unity knowledge is most limited.
<dr--willis> descriptive term :-)
<cfhowlett> ><)
<tyler> can anyone help me with this problem? http://oi41.tinypic.com/2r61f75.jpg
<tyler> trying to remove docky icon from dock.
<cfhowlett> tyler   sudo apt-get purge docky
<Stanley00> cfhowlett: yes, but that's not what I want. I want it minimize to the top panel.
<dr--willis> docky icon from the docky dock?
<cfhowlett> Stanley00   as I said, I don't use unity enough to be able to help much
<somsip> tyler: last time I tried to do that, it wasn't possible. Have you checked in docky forums?
<tyler> cfhowlett: is that a different version of docky?
<tyler> somsip: no i haven't.
<cfhowlett> tyler   that command kills docky and purges it from your system - which I thought is what you wanted...
<Stanley00> cfhowlett: ah, thanks for trying to help.
<somsip> tyler: I wanted to tidy it up when I was using it, but found that the docky icon was not removable. Is that what you mean? Maybe 9 mnths ago so could've changed since then
<tyler> somsip: yes, i want to remove the docky icon from the docky dock.
<somsip> tyler: look slike it might have changed but could depend on your version: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/remove-anchor-icon-from-docky/
<tyler> dr--willis: on the dock called "docky" there is the icon of app, on the dock, that you used to be able to remove.
<dr--willis> not used docky in ages here..
<dr--willis> gnome-do was part of docky split off? been that long ago..
<bobbyd> hi, what's the name of the tool that builds dpkg's from running "make install" ?
<bobbyd> I can't remember the name of it for the life of me
<dr--willis> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<bobbyd> perfect :)
<bobbyd> thanks
<bobbyd> I can never connect the name of it with what it actually does
<dr--willis> never really used it.
<osse> how can I list the contents of an uninstalled package in the terminal?
<bambanx> anyone know a ftp program with gui not cli for manage remote folders like local ?
<mansoor-s> bambanx: like Filezilla?
<bambanx> in filezilla can i set a remote folder like local?
<tjadc> Hello
<Stanley00> tjadc: hi
<cfhowlett> tjadc   greetings
<tjadc> I have an Asus(N61J) with a NVidia(GT325M) graphics card, which I am having trouble getting working
<tjadc> I have tried installing  bumblebee with no luck
<tjadc> When I install the nvidia-current driver and do a X configuration with it, the configuration is incorrect or fails
<tjadc> I am running Ubuntu 12.04
<tjadc> I was running 10.04 but had similar/same issues
<cfhowlett> !precise|tjadc
<ubottu> tjadc: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dr--willis> osse:  the apt-file command i think can do that
<tjadc> cfhowlett: great, but 'Precise' didn't solve my problems :(
<tjadc> I would have thought that this laptop and its hardware are old enough on the market for Ubuntu to have made the necessary developments to support my laptop's hardware
<cfhowlett> tjadc   12.04 isn't supported on this channel yet.  #ubuntu+1 might be able to help you out though.
<dr--willis> those dual gpu things are a work in progress.  :(
<tjadc> Well that is fine ..
<tjadc> Ubuntu 12.04 isn't the problem I believe
<tjadc> as mentioned before, I was running 10.04
<cfhowlett> tjadc   sorry but it DOES release in only 3 months!
<tjadc> That's great to hear, but Ubuntu isn't my problem
<tjadc> my problem is getting the graphics to run
<cfhowlett> tjadc   fiair enough
<cfhowlett> tjadc   *fair* enough
<dr--willis> check the 12.* bug reports is all we can really suggest
<tjadc> I have done immense googling about this issue, since 10.04
<tjadc> I haven't had any luck installing ANY nvidia graphics cards, this is my second laptop with an Nvidia Gfx card
<tjadc> ATI is a breeze
<dr--willis> ive had few issues with nvidia.
<dr--willis> none of those dual gpus however
<dr--willis> n
<rbrooks> anyone running 'precise' ? what is 'alternative"?  kde?
<dr--willis> my one ati is a pain
<tjadc> dr--willis: hmm, well maybe that is the issue .. This is a dual gpu
<crizzy> rbrooks: #ubuntu+1
<dr--willis> tjadc:  exactly.... dual gpu is a work in progress area
<tjadc> rbrooks: ?
<dr--willis> alt cd is a different installer
<rbrooks> the newest i can find is 'precise' anyone running that?  also what does ''alternative'' mean KDE?
<rbrooks> ahh
<tjadc> dr--willis: So I am unable to use my gfx card at all :?
<tjadc> I mean, that would be quite rediculous ..
<rbrooks> tjadc, we are lucky to be using any hw at all, please check hardware compatibility lists before trying to install any Linux
<rbrooks> my go5200 isnt supported in any Linux either
<crizzy> well, i just bought a new laptop some weeks ago... before that, i checked from ubuntu.com that it's certified >:-)
<dr--willis> tjadc:  its a cutting edge area.
<crizzy> no need to worry if stuff works or not then...
<macmartine> Any ISPConfig users know about this? http://serverfault.com/questions/361102/how-to-have-separate-server-configs-for-port-80-and-443-with-ispconfig
<dr--willis> if those gpu things were more standarized they 2ould work better i imagine
<dr--willis> bbl
<rbrooks> crizzy, good to hear, it used to be rare for Linux to work on a laptop because of hw not supported
<rbrooks> is anyone running precise or is that like something to stay away from is systemd in it?
<rbrooks> ack i googole
<Sach> I've downloaded a .deb package for slcreator.  However, when I try to open it with GDebi Package Installer, I get: "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: gambas-runtime (>= 1.0.0)"
<bobo37773> Sach: are you still there?
<Sach> bobo37773  yes, i'm here
<bobo37773> okay so you downloaded a deb file for what version of ubuntu?
<Sach> bobo37773  for 11.04
<bobo37773> is that your distro
<bobo37773> Sach: I mean same version
<Sach> bobo37773  i dont get what you mean :s
<bobo37773> Sach: gambas-runtime is the name of an application
<bobo37773> Sach: probably for an older version of ubuntu
<terminhell> or build from source...
<terminhell> if the source is available
<bobo37773> exactly
<Sach> bobo37773  so do you have any ideas as to how i can get slcreator to run on 11.04?
<terminhell> i dont like how building from source has become a thing of the past
<bobo37773> Sach: yeah find gambas-runtime and build it
<bambanx> what good wysiwyg editor for html with ftp we have for linux  guys? kompozer fail me to connect ftp
<mlc> bambanx: bluefish
<bambanx> mlc,  i wanna wysiwyg
<mlc> bambanx: mom. sorry ^^
<benmctee_> Sach: gambas-runtime can be found in Synaptic Package Manager if you do not want to build it
<diverdude> how many ports are actually available in a computer and in a router?
<Sach> benmctee  thanks, i've installed gambas-runtime2, rebooted, but i still get the same error when trying to install my .deb package.
<Ben64> diverdude: 65536
<mlc> bambanx: look nice: BlueGriffon, http://bluegriffon.org
<bambanx> thx mlc
<fling> how to export history from Skype?
<lion> hello everyone
<arunkumar413> how to extract a password protected rar file
<randomuser> arunkumar413, enter password
<arunkumar413> randomuser: don't have password
<randomuser> arunkumar413, ask user that created archive for password
<arunkumar413> randomuser: if i can do that why would i come here.
<lion> using hydra to crack home network computer password
<LachlanH> Hey guys. Desperately need help with screen res issue. Recently put a KVM between PC and Monitor. OS now can't determine resolutions for screen. Using NVidia drivers, will not allow my resolution above 1024x768. Generic default driver will allow a new mode to be added, but performance is terrible. Doing the same thing with 10.04 instead (I'm using 11.10) works correctly with the generic driver with good performance. Help?
<terminhell> LachlanH: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/KVM   this may help a bit
<arunkumar413> how to extract a password protected rar file without password
<fling> how to export history from Skype?
<randomuser> arunkumar413, i assume you come here because you have a problem with your ubuntu installation
<bambanx> mlc, thanks bro
<Skittlezjunkie> eveening
<Skittlezjunkie> anyone up for chatting im bored out of my mind
<randomuser> Skittlezjunkie, try #defocus
<marvin_> woops 12298 fuser processes
<kode0> Mac OS X Mountain Lion is going to be released in Summer.
<kode0> Will Ubuntu be able to compete with the latest OSX?
<hydrox24> kode0: Yes, but please go to the ubuntu-offtopic channel to discuss that. Thanks!
<nix_> t
<LachlanH> Anyone know why scrolling and window dragging is laggy? It's still smooth, it just kinda... lags behind the mouse. It's weird. Like if I grab a window and drag it around fast, it will keep following the arc of the mouse for about 500ms after i've stopped moving the mouse. Like it takes an extra 500ms to complete the path I took with the mouse.
<hydrox24> LachlanH: We may be able to help, but we need to tell us what version of ubuntu you are using.
<LachlanH> hydrox24: 11.10
<LachlanH> 64-bit
<LachlanH> Weirdly, I don't get the same issue on 10.04 with the exact same hardware and configuration.
<beasty> morning guys
<hydrox24> beasty: Hi
<beasty> hydrox24: hi
<hydrox24> beasty: what's your issue?
<beasty> i have issues installing ubuntu 11.10 on my new pc
<hydrox24> oh, just saw you messages on offtopic
<celu> HELLO
<hydrox24> ok, continue.
<beasty> well it install all well no errors
<beasty> but then when i get to grub after reboot
<hydrox24> beasty: can you give details on error messages or HW?
<celu> My linux is not support actualizacion
<auronandace> LachlanH: 10.04 uses metacity as window manager, 11.10 uses compiz
<beasty> i select the ubuntu and i get a blackscreen with a cursor
<hydrox24> celu: You can try ubuntu-EN replacing EN with your language code for non-english speaking helpers :)
<beasty> hydrox24: hw: core i7, 16gb ram, 128gb ssd & gforce 560gtx
<hydrox24> beasty: I see, and it simply stays at that screen indefinetely?
<beasty> hydrox24: yes
<urfr332g0> beasty, you know the graphic chip/card?
<beasty> hydrox24: and i used the alternative installer
<hydrox24> beasty: can you try hitting the ctrl-alt-f1 combo and telling us if that gives you a shell?
<beasty> hydrox24: tried that last night
<beasty> but failed
<beasty> all the screens looked the same
<urfr332g0> beasty, you try nomodeset in the kernel line at the grub menu?
<beasty> urfr332g0: i'll try that later today
<beasty> i'm currently at work
<beasty> just came here to get some pointers
<niklasfi> beasty: i dont really know, but could this be a two-graphics-card related issue? imo some i7s have integrated graphics chips
<beasty> niklasfi: mm i did notice that it has a hdmi exit
<beasty> maybe i can disable that one
<beasty> good point
<niklasfi> beasty: on our last linux install party we had many dual-graphics related issues. most of them were solved by booting back into windows and en-/disabling the onboard graphics card with a keyboard shortcut (we mostly install on laptops)
<niklasfi> beasty: should be able to do it using your bios/uefi though
<beasty> indeed
<beasty> i'll think about that
<beasty> thanks
<beasty> now just one more questnio
<beasty> s/nio/ion/
<beasty> i have a 128gb ssd on sda1
<hydrox24> yeh?
<hydrox24> yup
<beasty> but also a 128gb on sdb
<beasty> can i mirror sda to sdb ?
<NixGeek> beasty: are you talking about a mirror type raid?
<niklasfi> beasty: what do you mean by mirror? RAID? exact image copy at some point in time? copying all files from one platter to the other at regular intervals or user triggered?
<NixGeek> or do you want to perform a backup
<beasty> just want to have sda synced with sdb
<terminhell> sounds like a xorg issue
<beasty> for if for instance sda crashes i can just put in sdb
<beasty> and resume normal operation
<terminhell> with the video stuff
<dRounse> what is mysql?
<terminhell> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<niklasfi> beasty: what you are talking about sounds like using RAID1, but i suggest you do propper backups.
<randOmize> Hi there!   Every time I start up Ubuntu says something like , "The disk drive for /windows is not ready yet or not present. Continue to wait or press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery".  Then the disks show up in the file system.
<randOmize> I think the fstab looks alright
<dRounse> i just dont understand what a mysql server does
<terminhell> its for databases
<slobro> dRounse: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MySQL
<urfr332g0> randOmize, check the uuid and fsteb?
<urfr332g0> fstab*
<dRounse> ive looked it up, i just dont get what are the databases for
<beasty> niklasfi: yes i have 2 backup location for that + i put all my projects in a .git
<slobro> store data
<slobro> from whatever
<terminhell> organizing data
<slobro> for whatever
<NixGeek> beasty: if you do raid1 and sda goes down, you might have problems booting from sdb if you just replaced sda with it (since it will now see nothing for sdb)... you might be able to use a usb stick or cd to boot from, using mdstat to remove to unused drive
<dvhh> dRounse : why are you interested ?
<beasty> NixGeek: ok
<urfr332g0> randOmize, your swap may not be right look to see if it is mounted
<beasty> NixGeek: i'll look if i can setup raid on my motherboard
<randOmize> urfr332g0  i dont see the swap mounted in the file system
<dRounse> dvhh: im not really interested in making one, i was setting up a home/file server running ubuntu server and it said do you want to make a lamp so i looked that up and saw mysql
<beasty> btw should i install regular or with lvm ?
<randOmize> also, I dont know what you mean by check the uuid
<randOmize> sorry
<dvhh> beasty : setting it up after would erase the drives
<Fudge> anyone running ubuntu server 11.04 and up, wondering if dpkg -l | grep speakup returns results
<urfr332g0> randOmize, run sudo blkid and check the swap uuid against the fstab
<beasty> dvhh: it's a freshly installed system
<beasty> np
<NixGeek> beasty: hardware raid from the mobo is the way to go because then you could remove the bad drive (ie sda) from the equation before boot time.  That being said, I like niklasfi's suggestion of proper backup.  Just replace drive with known good one and restore data
<niklasfi> on that mysql related issue. i would like to use phpymadmin is there a way to get it without installing apache et all? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405597/
<dvhh> dRounse : if you don't know you don't need it :)
<urfr332g0> randOmize, run that command it is a set od letterand numbers identifying the partition it is in the fstab
<dRounse> my server didnt work for some reason after installing, it wont boot, but that brings me to another question, if freenas 8 supports ssh what makes it different than an ubuntu server
<Braden`> Hello
<urfr332g0> !uuid | randOmize
<ubottu> randOmize: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dvhh> dRounse : samba or sftp
<dRounse> dvhh: i know i didnt use that
<Braden`> Does anyone know of a good web control panel for Ubuntu?
<niklasfi> NixGeek: i heard a lot of bad things about mobo raid controllers
<NixGeek> Braden` : webmin
<beasty> soo ... should i got with regular or lvm ? :)
<NixGeek> niklasfi: I've not used one, I'm software RAID on my buntu server
<dRounse> dont use webmin for ubuntu
<NixGeek> a full hardware controller is definitely the way to go... just $$$
<arunkumar413> how to extract rar files without password
<dRounse> it doesnt work anymore, well thats what i heard
<farrukhjon> hi all! I need advice for building custom optimized kernel for HP Probook machine, may be anyone have experience of
<randOmize> urfr332g0  These dont seem to be the same
<beasty> NixGeek: €€€ is no issue
<NixGeek> dRounse: I'm using it now
<dRounse> arunkumar413:  you can try to crack it
<dRounse> NixGeek: what version of ubuntu
<dedoera> what do i need to start programming?
<urfr332g0> randOmize, paste the one from the sudo blkid into the fstab so the match, replace the one there,.
<niklasfi> beasty: then go hardware raid with a pcie card
<dedoera> anything?
<NixGeek> 11.10
<arunkumar413> dRounse: how to crack
<Braden`> Are there any that have a package that can be obtained from apt?
<urfr332g0> they*
<Braden`> webmin doesn't have an apt package
<terminhell> dRounse: have you tried john the ripper
<niklasfi> dedoera: what do you want to program? are you looking for a way into programming as a whole?
<dRounse> NixGeek: oh someone told me that it didnt work, sorry
<randOmize> urfr332g0  it looks like theyre all wrong...
<beasty> but thanks guys
<dRounse> terminhell: not personally,
<NixGeek> beasty: good luck
<beasty> i'll come back to you tonight if i still have troubles
<dedoera> niklasfi
<beasty> :)
<urfr332g0> randOmize, make sure your correct your computer boots with that info.
<dedoera> oops, yes, just looking at getting into it
<terminhell> dRounse: it may do what you need. your going to have to decypher the password one way or another
<dRounse> will freenas 8 with ssh allow me to access my files anywhere?
<urfr332g0> !fstab | randOmize
<ubottu> randOmize: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dRounse> terminhell, that wasnt me that was arunkumar413 who needed it
<dvhh> dRounse : if you map the port on your router
<urfr332g0> !pm | Random832
<ubottu> Random832: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<urfr332g0> randOmize, I don't do pm's
<randOmize> ok thats fine
<terminhell> dRounse: oops
<dRounse> dvhh: is that difficult? sorry im kinda a noob
<Braden`> Does webmin require I install webmin specific modules like apache, or can I use my ubuntu apache install with it?
<niklasfi> dedoera: then i would suggest you learn python. it as a not-so-steep learning curve and you can do nearly everthing very easily. for learning python all you need is some patience and a good tutorial
<dRounse> terminhell i was going to tell him to try that but you beat me to it
<randOmize> so i did sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<LachlanH> Hey guys. How can I run a script every time I log into the desktop?
<arunkumar413> dRounse: i don't have the password. I downloaded a movie compressed in rar format
<dvhh> dRounse: your router should have a web interface to configure that
<dedoera> where do i do the programming?
<randOmize> urfr332g0 and that isnt the same uuid as the command you send me said
<dRounse> arunkumar413 then its fake, sorry for that, when you get a rar file like that there is no movie in it, trust me
<randOmize> so I should change it so they all match the results of the command you sent me?
<niklasfi> dedoera: in any text editor you like. you can use gedit for example, which comes pre-installed
<dedoera> excellent
<dRounse> dvhh, i know that, but do i just pick sftp then the port and enable it?
<dedoera> and you can just 'run' a txt file and its a program?
<niklasfi> dedoera: basically. yes
<urfr332g0> randOmize, the ones in the blkid command are correct, you just want to make sure you know which uuiod is for which partition shown in fstab.
<arunkumar413> dRounse: i opened the rar and can see the movie file in it
<urfr332g0> uuid*
<randOmize> yea theyre labeled
<dvhh> dRounse : yes should work
<randOmize> thanks for your help!
<randOmize> I am so loving all of you folks of ubuntu irc.  You make ubuntu amazing.  Thanks!!!!
<arunkumar413> dRounse: problem is i'm unable to extract the rar without the password
<niklasfi> dedoera: its been quite some time since i started programming, and python was not my first language, but i think http://www.diveintopython.net/toc/index.html could give you a good start
<dRounse> arunkumar413 yea but its not really a movie, theyll tell you to go to a website and sign up for all kinds of crap before you get the password, ttrust me, i know you got a torrent
<urfr332g0> randOmize, cool you can also remove the uuid and just put /dev/sda?  the question mark would be the partition number
<dedoera> ill take a look, thanks
<dvhh> dRounse : I got a nas that I can access from anywhere
<dRounse> dvhh, ok thank you what port should i use?
<arunkumar413> dRounse: yeah, there is also a doc with instructions to signup to get the password
<dvhh> dRounse : 22 is the standard one, depending on how you trust the strength of your password, but it is advised to use a non standard one
<dRounse> arunkumar413: its basically impossible to open it or even get the password, trust me ive tried several times
<arunkumar413> dRounse: ok
<arunkumar413> dRounse: abandoning my effort. Thanks
<dRounse> dvhh: well how would someone get into it? like id know how to access it, but do people try to hack into peoples hom seervers
<dvhh> dRounse : another issue is also the external ip address or hostname
<dvhh> dRounse : you would be surprised
<dRounse> arunkumar413: when you download movies from torrents look to see if its a rar, if it is dont download
<dRounse> dvhh: how do i set up an external ip address
<arunkumar413> dRounse: yeah sure. thanks for the info
<dvhh> dRounse : you cannot set it up, your ISP choose it for you
<dRounse> dvhh, wait just one question first, is freenas 8 with ssh any different than ubuntu server
<dvhh> dRounse : can be an automated one or a static one
<Engin> my ubuntu server is visible on the windows network with its host name... but that is not in the smb.conf, how the hell does this thing work ? (and i cannot browse my shares)
<dvhh> dRounse : freenas is stable enough, I haven't tried ubuntu server
<dRounse> dvhh so as far as playing my movies on another computer it will work?
<orated> What is the term to fix a package so that it is not update/upgraded etc ?
<mint> which method will fill up the usb drive in LESS time?: live with persistent save or full install to usb?
<orated> I forgot the term
<dvhh> dRounse : yes
<dRounse> dvhh: ok thanks for the help
<urfr332g0> mint, persistent can't be cleaned and can't get kernel upgrade.
<urfr332g0> orated, you can pin in synaptic if you have it.
<mint> so im better to install straight to usb if i dont want to fill up the drive?
<orated> urfr332g0: Pinning! Thanks
<dvhh> dRounse : np
<urfr332g0> mint, yes basically, is it a thumb or HD?
<urfr332g0> flash or disc
<mint> flash drive
<urfr332g0> mint, will run a little slower then a install to a external disc, maybe more hard to say.
<urfr332g0> internal*
<mint> i was hoping that a full install would help with not filling up the drive so fast
<mint> i want to use a 2gb stick for as long as possible
<mint> with this persistent save i just did, i have already fillied up the drive on the first boot
<urfr332g0> mint, full install can be kept at install size with cleaning the cache etc
<mint> then that is clearly the way to go
<urfr332g0> mint, 2 gigs is to small for a standard install.
<urfr332g0> mint, you would need\
<mint> 8?
<urfr332g0> mint, ubuntu wants a 4.2 size space to install in standard install even though tye install is about 3 gigs
<urfr332g0> the*
<mint> i see
<Braden`> Is there a way to force install ubuntu even if you don't have 4.5 gigs?
<Braden`> I am not going to be installing xwindows, gnome, or anything like that
<Seryth> Hey all, I'm having real trouble with pulseaudio. It was working fine a couple of days ago, and now it's suddenly not working. In the xfce volume control icon, instead of seeing my soundcard and stuff listed, it just says "Playback: Dummy Output (PulseAudio Mixer)" and the other option is "Capture: Monitor of Dummy Output (PulseAudio Mixer). This is really weird, I've not seen these before. What can I do? I wnt sound back ;__;
<urfr332g0> mint, there is a minimal/net install not sure of the limitations there.
<mint> i dont mind using a bigger drive.. i just wish i could use a 2gb stick with the persistent save method. so far it just fills up insanely fast
<dRounse> if i use freenas can i grab things from usenet and torrents directly to it or do i need to have them go to a computer first
<urfr332g0> Braden`, not that I know of, kind of a waste of time to be honest.
<opalepatrick> I created a ext4 partition using gparted. I want it to have all my docs etc and have them available if I use another distro on another  partition. Can I just auto mount this partition as root?
<niklasfi> opalepatrick: what do you mean by "as root" shurely you can, if you are root in your system
<urfr332g0> opalepatrick, why would yhou want root, and name another distrom eh.
<ServerSage> opalepatrick: You just want it to mount every time you reboot, correct?  If so, take a look at your /etc/fstab file.
<dRounse> opalepatrick: dont put it in root, just leave it where it is and if you wanna change distros it needs to be in the same "family"
<urfr332g0> dRounse, what is your definition of family?
<dRounse> debian, ubuntu and mint are in the same family
<dRounse> they are all debian based
<urfr332g0> dRounse, lol
<dRounse> and ive never had trouble changing the distro and leaving the files intact
<ServerSage> dRounse: Why does that matter?  You can mount and ext4 partition under just about any distro.
<dRounse> ServerSage: he was talking about mounting it in root so it stays when he changes distros
<ServerSage> dRounse: I took it as he wanted to mount it at boot AS root.
<urfr332g0> dRounse, which was a error in the question most open source does not run in root.
<ServerSage> opalepatrick: Suppose you could clarify what it is you actually want to do since we are obviously confused..?
<dRounse> ServerSage: oh, im so confused right now lol was he wrong or was i?
<ServerSage> dRounse: Confusion is abundant!  Hehe.
<urfr332g0> dRounse, you bothe are. :)
<dRounse> how am i wrong?
<dRounse> i think youre wrong
<dRounse> ! | wrong
<dRounse> urfr332g0 is the definition of wrong
<dRounse> ;)
<urfr332g0> dRounse, the use of family means nothing, most open source does not run in root, mounting a media disc in root is only applicable if the OS runs in root.
<dRounse> urfr332g0 i was saying he didnt need anything in root, because if he wanted to change distros all his files would remain untouched
<Hamed> every time i open my laptop I write this command to enable wifi sudo modprobe b43 is there any way to stop writing it every time ?
<ServerSage> urfr332g0: Are you drinking?  :)
<urfr332g0> ServerSage, I don't drink
<ServerSage> Hamed: Take a look at /etc/modules and /etc/modules.d
<dRounse> ServerSage, urfr332g0, i think we are all talking about different things
<urfr332g0> it was a question that made no sense in substance, no mention of any distro and a want of root in a media partition.
<dRounse> I created a ext4 partition using gparted. I want it to have all my docs etc and have them available if I use another distro on another  partition. Can I just auto mount this partition as root?
<dRounse> thats what he wrote
<urfr332g0> In the words of buckwheat OTAY.
<urfr332g0> ;)
<Dr_willis> dRounse:  you will need to mount it and change the ownership and permissions as needed.
<ServerSage> dRounse urfr332g0: Since he isn't responding, we can safely move on.
<ServerSage> Dr_willis: He wasn't asking, he was reposting somebody's else's question.  :)
<opalepatrick> Yes sorry called away - ServerSage, dRounse - actually I think I was getting confused thinking the file system was 'inside' the distro structure. The fstab ref is the one I want I believe.
<dRounse> ServerSage are you good with servers? i have a serious question
<ServerSage> dRounse: Hit me.
<urfr332g0> ServerSage, lol you were responding as well not quite the hiogher road bro. ;)
<urfr332g0> higher
<dRounse> is freenas 8 with ssh like an ubuntu server with ssh?
<Dr_willis> I thought Freenas was BSD based
<dRounse> i want to be able to access my files from not only my home network
<ServerSage> urfr332g0: Not sure I said anything about higher roads…but you feel free to read anything you want into what I say.  *shrug*
<dRounse> Dr_willis: it is
<ServerSage> dRounse: Ummm, not sure what your question even means.  BSD != ubuntu
<Dr_willis> and its very specilized. :)  for the job its designed to do.
<urfr332g0> ServerSage, lol
<ServerSage> dRounse: If you are asking if BSD is the same as Ubuntu, no.  :)
<dRounse> well i know freeNAS is a NAS OS and ubuntu is a server OS, will they both do the same thing? I want it to server home media, and other files, to my desktop, laptop, tablet, etc... as well as serve my files to me while im not home
<dRounse> ii know its not the same thing
<ServerSage> dRounse: You can use Ubuntu as a NAS device.
<ServerSage> dRounse: And you can use Ubuntu to serve up all your goodies to all the other systems on your network.
<dRounse> but i saw that freeNAS 8 haas lot of new features that make it seem more like a file server
<u890> hello, I want to convert images files from TIFF to JPG format. This command "convert *.tiff *.jpg" works, but leaves out filenames with spaces. How should I change that command to add files with spaces?
<Dr_willis> theres also specific 'services' designed for streaming/converting to tablets and so forth on the fly  -  like mobli i belive.
<dRounse> i am just having trouble with ubuntu and freeNAS seems easier as far as the server
<dRounse> i use ubuntu on my desktop
<Dr_willis> u890:  you may need to use the 'find' command and do some quoteing around teh file names argument. I tend to make it a point to NEVER use spaces in filenames :)
<Seryth> Hey all, I'm having real trouble with pulseaudio. It was working fine a couple of days ago, and now it's suddenly not working. In the xfce volume control icon, instead of seeing my soundcard and stuff listed, it just says "Playback: Dummy Output (PulseAudio Mixer)" and the other option is "Capture: Monitor of Dummy Output (PulseAudio Mixer). This is really weird, I've not seen these before. What can I do? I want sound back ;__;
<opalepatrick> just read that thread lol -  basically I was thinking ubuntu & app files etc on partition1, myfiles on partition 2, partition 3 for testing other distros. Should have told you at the start instead of giving u my thinking halfway through
<ServerSage> dRounse: Are you looking to replace a FreeNAS setup with Ubuntu?
<dRounse> ServerSage, kind of the other way around, basically is freenas less powerful as far as serving up goodies?
<ServerSage> dRounse: I have limited FreeNAS experience, but in my limited use it did everything I needed.  I didn't find it lacking for serving up files.
<u890> thank you, Dr. I will remember from now on to not use spaces. But can you perhaps show me how exactly use that 'find' command?
<Hamed> lp
<Hamed> (11:08:13 AM) Hamed: b43 this is my moudules file do you want me write sudo modprobe b43 after this lines
<Dr_willis> dRounse:  it will depend on how you are 'serving' things. what service.  I dont see things like 'upnp' streaming services mentioned in the freenas docs.
<ServerSage> dRounse: But, Ubuntu CAN do everything FreeNAS can do.
<Dr_willis> u890:  not really. id have to look up find examples.
<dRounse> ok so which would you prefer?
<ServerSage> Hamed: Take a look at /etc/modules and /etc/modules.d - just like I said when you posted last time.  :)
<Dr_willis> u890:  checkout  the various find examples and find  with spaces in filenames
<ServerSage> dRounse: Ubuntu
<u890> ok, I'll try to find something in the internet. Thanks for your help.
<poyntz> Hi, I want to mount a Sandisk key but I don't know where it is. I mounted all the /dev/sda* to different folders and none of them are the SanDisk key
<Dr_willis> dRounse:  it will totally depend on the details. Freenas is designed to be a fileserver as its main thing.   its not as flexiable as a ubuntu box would be. but its more focused to the task
<sgo11> hi, gnome3 gnome-shell, ctrl+alt+shift+R for recording the screen, is that possible to pause? how to? thanks.
<ServerSage> dRounse: Simply because it's easier to do *more*.  FreeNAS is built to do just one thing and one thing well, be a NAS divice.
<poyntz> how can I detect the /dev/<file> or whatever in order to mount the Sandisk
<themonitor> poyntz: dmesg
<dRounse> ServerSage: ok when i installed ubuntu earlier it booted and then hung on a page with an orange "_" then the next time i booted it hung on a page with a white "_"
<poyntz> themonitor: dmesg|grep Sandisk?
<poyntz> themonitor: I tried dmesg and it dumped a ton of output and a few errors
<ServerSage> dRounse: Before or after GRUB?
<dRounse> after
<Hamed> what can i do after take alook to this file ?
<themonitor> poyntz: right after you plug the device in run dmesg|tail should give you the last device.
<urfr332g0> poyntz, run sudo fdisk -l in the terminal
<Dr_willis> the blkid  command may also show what device the sandisk is
<poyntz> themonitor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/845526/
<ServerSage> dRounse: Have you tried to disable splash in grub to see if it's reporting anything?
<poyntz> urfr332g0: I thought I mounted that already, I'll try again
<dRounse> no, im going to try reintalling it on a different hdd that one always gives me trouble
<ServerSage> dRounse: I should kick you in the shin.  :)
<poyntz> urfr332g0: that worked :). thanks
<urfr332g0> poyntz, cool
<dRounse> well its late and i just want this server up and running ive been running into problem after problem with hardware and software
<themonitor> poyntz: did it tell you sr0
<dRounse> ive been trying a little bit everyday for over a month
<poyntz> themonitor: it told me sdb1, i then mounted it and it was the right one :D
<Dr_willis> dRounse:  dependign on the hardware bsd may have less support  then linux does..
<poyntz> themonitor: thanks for offering a suggestion anyhow :)
<themonitor> poyntz: I see. cool.
<ServerSage> dRounse: I'm not sure BSD would be a good way to go then.
<ServerSage> dRounse: Dr_willis said it best.  :)
<Dr_willis> a cli only headless server.. wouldent need much int he way of hardware however.
<dRounse> ServerSage: no ive completely changed all of the hardware from my original try
<Dr_willis> so i have to wonder what issues you have been having.
<ServerSage> dRounse: You shouldn't be hanging at an _ then.  Do you have any USB devices plugged in that might be buggered?
<ServerSage> dRounse: I have a USB wifi adapter that causes Ubuntu to hang like that.
<Dr_willis> good amounts- o-ram and loads-o-hd space -> happy server. :)
<poyntz> urfr332g0: how do you remember that fdisk stands for partion table list?
<poyntz> urfr332g0: *partition
<Dr_willis> poyntz:  the fdisk command has been around for.. like generations. :)
<outrage> Hi does anyone here run an ATI/AMD card on their Ubuntu???
<poyntz> lol
<urfr332g0> poyntz, practice, practice, practice. :)
<crizzy> outrage: yes, hd6870
<poyntz> Dr_willis: but still, what's fdisk actually stand for? :P
<Dr_willis> format disk - perhaps.
<urfr332g0> find disc?
<boba88> my second display is not detected, before hand i got set it using displays detect monitor
<urfr332g0> more likely format though
<themonitor> poyntz: You become familiar with command names after a while.
<poyntz> Dr_willis, urfr332g0: sorry to be naive but why not fpartition? :P
<Dr_willis> poyntz:  rember theres NO   n in umount either. :)
<dRounse> it was first the motherboard of one of the, well the processor, linux kernel 3 doesnt support p4 yet, but i didnt know tht until i had tried a gazzilion times, then the nic card on the next mobo i tried wasnt working so i had to buy a new one, but its an athlon ii which is more powerful than the celeron d i had as a desktop so i switched and now the server is on the celeron d mobo
<outrage> crizzy, I have an issue with my graphics display. I have installed the latest  ATI driver for my 6670 and my Ubuntu runs like XP without the drivers i.e. slow desktop performance etc
<boba88> anyone has an idea how to get my second monitor running
<urfr332g0> poyntz, don't know realy.
<Dr_willis> poyntz:  years ago you were limited in the legenth of file names.
<poyntz> Dr_willis, urfr332g0 : ahh that makes sense :)
<Dr_willis> good old 8.3 days   and befor  - even more limits.
<crizzy> outrage: so you have proprietary driver installed?
<arkiver> Hello. i am using ubuntu 11.10 . recently while i try to update , update stops and i get the following message:
 * Dr_willis will take computer history for $300 
<arkiver> http://pastebin.com/LtfmA8Qu
<arkiver> bcz of this my update stops. what do i do ?
<crizzy> outrage: and the 3D itself works, but compiz is slow/laggy?
<ServerSage> dRounse: Huh?  Kernel v3 doesn't support a P4?
<arkiver> can anyone help  ?
<poyntz> Dr_willis, urfr332g0 : you'll hate me for asking this, but how well does Mac OS X Snow Leapard run under Grub2?
<urfr332g0> poyntz, I would have to refer to the Dr though.
<dRounse> ServerSage: correct
<Dr_willis> poyntz:  no idea. i dont touch macs.
<outrage> crizzy, at the moment its enabled.
<urfr332g0> poyntz, we can't really help with hackintosh
<crizzy> outrage: have you tested with any 3D game that it works well?
<crizzy> outrage: you use unity/compiz?
<ServerSage> dRounse: I think you may be mistaken.  P4 support has been in the kernel for a very, very long time.
<Dr_willis> Mac Hardware needs some other bootloader i thought
<poyntz> urfr332g0: that's alright, I figured it's a grub2 question, so possibly in your domain :P
<outrage> crizzy, I dont think so.
<urfr332g0> poyntz, the web is your muse. :)
<crizzy> outrage: so do you use unity or not?
<outrage> crizzy,  what is unity? a version of ubuntu?
<tarelerulz> How different is 10.10 from 11.04 ?
<dRounse> trust me i tried with every distro imaginable, then in the forums a guy said he had the same prob so i installed 10.10 and it worked like a charm, you can update to 11.10 but you cant do a live cd
<crizzy> outrage: ui in ubuntu since 11.04
<poyntz> urfr332g0, Dr_willis : well thanks again. I'll check out google and see if it knows the answer :)
<themonitor> arkiver: try running apt-get update && apt-get upgrade from the term.
<poyntz> ciao people
<urfr332g0> tarelerulz, different desktop, 11.04 has unity.
<crizzy> outrage: does your desktop look like in this pic: http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/02_ubuntu/U_homepage/frontpage-laptop_l1.jpg
<ServerSage> dRounse: I'm looking right at it, P4 support in v3 of the kernel.
<outrage> crizzy,  no my desktop does not look like that
<outrage> crizzy, I log in using the classic display
<crizzy> outrage: ok, anyway, take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/38028/performance-being-really-choppy-with-ati-drivers the top answer
<urfr332g0> tarelerulz, 10.10 is the last gnome 2 release.
<crizzy> it's likely what you're experiencing anyway
<crizzy> (crappy vsync settings in compiz)
<ServerSage> dRounse: Where is this forum post where somebody told you it is not supported?
<dRounse> ServerSage it can support it but you cant use a live usb or cd with kernel v3
<ServerSage> dRounse: Whoever told you that was blowing smoke up your back side.
<ServerSage> dRounse: While it may not work on your system, it has nothing to do with it being a P4.  More likely, it has to do with your BIOS or CD/DVD drive.
<dRounse> ServerSage well he helped me cuz he said to use a distro with kernel v2 and it worked, you can upgrade to kernel v3
<tarelerulz> Is there KDE Still or everything unity
<Dr_willis> tarelerulz:  KDE is still alive and well.
<ServerSage> dRounse: I wanna see this forum post.  :)
<Dr_willis> as is Lxde, xfce,
<themonitor> tarelerulz: kubuntu.com
<urfr332g0> tarelerulz, kde yes
<outrage> crizzy, must I restart the computer for changes to take effect??
<crizzy> outrage: should work right the way i think
<crizzy> outrage: at least relogin should be enough
<tarelerulz> Officially everything is the unity ui  ?
<outrage> crizzy,  its still remained the same. I had compiz installed before. I followed the top answer but my cpu usage goes above 70% when moving windows across my screen
<dRounse> ServerSage sorry he didnt say it didnt support it, someone on here said it didnt and that it would be supported in 12.04
<urfr332g0> tarelerulz, ubuntu is unity
<dRounse> the forum said he had trouble like me and the only way to get v3 is to update
<Dr_willis> tarelerulz:  ubuntu uses unity. kubuntu uses kde.. lubuntuy uses lxde...
<ServerSage> dRounse: Ubuntu 11.10 != kernel 3.0.  While Ubuntu uses the 3.0 kernel, it has nothing to do with the kernel supporting it.  If Ubuntu chooses to not compile in support that is one thing.
<dRounse> tarelerulz: canonical has left kubuntu and its now a community distro, kde is still alive so is kubuntu
<crizzy> outrage: further than that, i have no idea
<dRounse> why am i guest?
<outrage> crizzy,  I appreciate your help so far.
<dRounse> oh wait thats not menvm
<outrage> crizzy,  what drivers are you running for your 6870??
<ServerSage> dRounse: And I can honestly say I have NO idea if Ubuntu included P4 support or not, I can't see how - or why - they wouldn't have.  I haven't seen or run a P4 in …. years.
<tarelerulz> I put stuff on my NTFS partition where windows7 home perium lives and when I boot back into windows files get deleted.   Is that fixed in the newer versions ?
<crizzy> umm, default ones of ubuntu 11.10
<crizzy> at the moment
<outrage> So you have the propriety drivers activated correct?
<crizzy> yes
<outrage> and ServerSage I am running a pentium 4
<crizzy> works fine
<outrage> crizzy, ok
<outrage> strange.
<crizzy> playing Warsow daily
<crizzy> :-)
<urfr332g0> tarelerulz, your best to have a shared ntfs partition
<outrage> interesting.
<outrage> what games can I download/test to see if my drivers are truly functioning properly
<crizzy> i did test latest 12.1 catalyst too, no probs with that either
<ServerSage> dRounse: See, outrage is even running a P4.  :)  Thus proving both that K v3 supports it, and that Ubuntu included support.
<dRounse> gahhh ServerSage i know it supports it but for somereason it wont boot, and he never specified what kernel hes running
<ServerSage> dRounse: So again, whomever told you that it did not support a P4 was blowing smoke up the rear side of your khakis.  Like I said, if you can't boot a Live CD/DVD/USB then chances are your BIOS or DVD rom are the problem.
<tarelerulz> A partition  between  windows and Ubuntu ? would I still not have the same problem?
<outrage> I'm going to uninstall and reinstall drivers and see what happens.
<urfr332g0> tarelerulz, shouldn't, but to be honest yours makes no sense, without more details
<greenit> hi, i have a problem: i am writing an email, but when i toggle the email-window to full-screen the text is not end in the line like it does before.... can i change this behavior anyhow or do i just have to press enter everytime i want the line to end?
<ServerSage> greenit: Huh?
<outrage> I'm running 11.04, crizzy would you recommend updating to 11.10 or not?
<themonitor> greenit: When the window isn't full-screen the text just wraps to the next line so you can read it...
<dRounse> is webmin safe on ubuntu
<crizzy> outrage: 11.10 won't have classic desktop anymore :)
<outrage> ah yeah that would be a problem
<crizzy> outrage: i didn't have any probs with ati in 11.04 either, though
<crizzy> outrage: but unity nowadays is just fine, give it a chance :)
<crizzy> only thing that pissed me off was autohiding panel
<tarelerulz> Do any of you dual boot?  Do any of you run both windows 7 home perium  and Ubuntu 10.10?
<outrage> I can get unity running on 11.04 its not aproblem
<crizzy> but that's easy to disable.. and hiding is gone altogether in 12.04
<crizzy> outrage: yeah but it was first unity versions.. it's considerably more annoying than 11.10/12.04 versions
<outrage> my only problem is just ubuntu is like xp with a graphics card and no driver.
<urfr332g0> tarelerulz, I have 5 OS one is W7 the rest are 3 ubuntus and a fedora
<themonitor> tarelerulz: I have and I've never had a problem like that. How did you set up your ntfs partition?
<outrage> Is there a difference between propriety drivers and downloading the driver off AMD site crizzy ?
<crizzy> well, amd site has newer ones
<Dr_willis> outrage,  use the ones from the repos if they work.
<Dr_willis> newer ones may or may not work
<crizzy> they work just fine
<outrage> Dr_willis, repos??
<crizzy> not TOO hard to install either
<Dr_willis> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Dr_willis> They MAY or May NOT work.
<crizzy> they do work
<urfr332g0> tarelerulz, make sure you have ntfs-3g installed
<greenit> themonitor, can i change this behavior, for example that the line does not get longer so that it fits on an a4-site?
<tarelerulz> It is the same ntfs partition windows 7 runs on .  I mount it with ntfs-3g in Ubuntu 10.10 .  That is how I have  it set up
<Dr_willis> and installing them from the company site - i belive is not supported by this channel
<outrage> I've installed the latest 12.1 drivers for ATI and they worked but I still had the same problem as now
<crizzy> however i doubt it'll solve anything for you
<themonitor> greenit: I don't think so.
<Dr_willis> It all depends on the card and versions and other things. if the newer drivers work, or cause more problems.
<ServerSage> greenit: Email doesn't really have the concept of "page size".
<crizzy> i'm sure it's that vsync problem i linked earlier, though
<Guest63779> Hi, just got new laptop which has windows 7 on it. Trying to install ubuntu 11.10  alongside it. I run the wubi.exe, click "demo and full installation", select "reboot now" But when it reboots, it's as if nothing has changed and doesn't offer the opportunity to start with ubuntu. Any ideas anyone?
<Dr_willis>  The newer ati drivers worked for unity for me. but still have issues in gnome-shell.
<greenit> ServerSage, well... when i want to print it, will it then fit the a4-site?
<acekiller> ls
<ServerSage> greenit: When you print it you can choose to have it "fit to page".
<greenit> ServerSage, ah, k, thx :)
<tarelerulz> NTFS for windows7 must be different .   I have been downloading movies to the ntfs partition for years.  Never had any problem.
<themonitor> tarelerulz: so you mount it from the file browser everytime?
<Dr_willis> Ntfs under windows 7 works fine for me under my ubuntu installs also.
<Dr_willis> but i missed the actual problem.
<tarelerulz> I use terminal  ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /media/windows7  and it shows up on the desktop
<urfr332g0> Dr_willis, missing files loaded to windows.
<Dr_willis> Watch out for Files with  Differnt Case Names perhaps?   ThisFile  vs thisfile    perhaps?
<Dr_willis> ive never had any missing. :)
<boba88> why my ubuntu 11.10 does not recognize my second monitor?
<Dr_willis> had a 'ThisFile' and 'thisfile' issue on samba shares befor.
<Nirkus> hm, somehow my quickstart keys (windows key + number) for applications have vanished from unity bar since yesterday oO
<tarelerulz>  I save files to the ntfs partition .  When I boot back into windows it deletes them.  I have never had this problem before
<urfr332g0> tarelerulz, I just click mine in home left panel.
<Dr_willis> boba88,  whats your video card/gpu?
<Hamed> could any one help me to put this command in boot sudo modprobe b43
<Dr_willis> Hamed,  add it to /etc/rc.local or to your modules auto load/ list.  perhaps.
<themonitor> tarelerulz: try sudo? maybe you don't actually have permissions.
<Dr_willis> I thought b43 was  obsolete.
<Dr_willis> !whitelist
<tarelerulz> I forgot I do use sudo .
<Dr_willis> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<themonitor> tarelerulz: I would add it to fstab so you don't have to mount it everytime.
<tarelerulz> Sure that would be easy ,but it would not change the problem.   Windows deletes files when I boot back into it.  I thought maybe I was mounting it with bad version of NTFS-3g .  I thought maybe if I updated to 11.  the problem would be fixed
<ServerSage> Hamed: Did you find my suggestion confusing?  If so, what part did you not understand?  Maybe I can walk you through it.
<Hamed> serversage
<themonitor> tarelerulz: you should try it. it might fix the problem. you never know.
<Dr_willis> tarelerulz,  id check the ntfs-3g homepage/forums and see if anything shows up. also try unmounting the ntfs partion after making a test file. and see if it reappears.
<Dr_willis> it could be windows is some how file system checking and removing a 'bad' file.
<boba88> Dr_willis: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GT] (rev a2)
<Hamed> sorry but i want to know is this file etc/modules that i must write the command in it ?
<Dr_willis> boba88,  i normally just install the nvidia drivers, reboot., run the nvidia-settings tool as root. enable twinview.  restart the X server.. both monitors work.
<ServerSage> Hamed: Did you open up the file?  If you edit /etc/modules you will see some comments at the top that tell you modules in the file will be loaded on boot.  You simply add your module to the list.
<tarelerulz> I will do that.  It sucks . I spent a lot of time downloading that stuff and it sucks to lose it.  Plus , XBMC should update to fix their 1080 p play back problem.
<themonitor> tarelerulz: you shouldn't download illegally...
<boba88> Dr_willis: Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:  Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<Dr_willis> boba88,  for what exactly?
<Hamed> my moudule is modprobe b43 right ? or just b43
<Dr_willis> modprobe is a command to load a module..
<sidb> hey can someone tell me how can i use the packages from someone elses`s ubuntu`s /var/cche/apt/archives folder in my own ubuntu
<ServerSage> Hamed: modprobe is the command that loads the module.  b43 is the module.
<boba88> Dr_willis: sudo nvidia-settings and then x server configuration page
<Dr_willis> module name in your case is b43
<tarelerulz> It could be a blue ray of my own
<boba88> Dr_willis: sudo nvidia-settings and then x server display configuration
<Dr_willis> boba88,  you installed the nvidia-drivers ?
<tarelerulz> Other then that xbmc is great program.  That is small bug.
<boba88> yes currently the post release drivers version 173
<Hamed> lp
<Hamed> b43
<boba88> Dr_willis: yes currently the post release drivers version 173
<Hamed> this lines already in etc/modules
<ServerSage> Hamed:  Is it commented out?
<Dr_willis> boba88,  theres also example xorg.conf files online you could try. or the 'sudo nvidia-xconfig -a' command (i think)
<themonitor> tarelerulz: hope you get everything working :)
<ServerSage> Hamed: If it's not commented out you'll need to take a look in the logs.  You can find them in /var/log/
<Hamed> yes out of comment
<themonitor> well, night everyone.
<Hamed> var/log which file ?
<boba88> Dr_willis: ERROR: Unable to assign attribute DigitalVibrance specified on line 48 of configuration file '/home/student005/.nvidia-settings-rc' (no Display connection). when trying to run sudo nvidia-settings
<ServerSage> Hamed: Take a look at /var/log/udev or /var/log/kern.log - if neither have anything run "grep b43 /var/log/*"
<Dr_willis> you allready have a user .nvidia-settings-rc file it seems. perhaps remove/rename it.  the root user shouldent be touching the user files..
<Dr_willis> boba88,  both monitors were plugged in when you booted the system? this a desktop or laptop?
<boba88> Dr_willis: yes were plugged, and desktop
<Dr_willis> I used to have a 8800gtsxxx (i think) never had any of these issues.. but its been some time ago.
<boba88> Dr_willis: now after renaming it and trying to run sudo nvidia settings i get (nvidia-settings:2764): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap" and there is no two screens detected
<Dr_willis> thats a gtk theme warning...
<Dr_willis> meaningless warning. :)
<Dr_willis> How are the monitors hooked up? using any adaptors/converters?
<boba88> Dr_willis: normal DVIs
<Dr_willis> Out of ideas then.
<boba88> Dr_willis: ok
<boba88> Dr_willis: thanks
<kbotnen_> how can I tell Ubuntu that it needs a reboot? I want the com.ubuntu.SystemService.is_reboot_required to be true.
<RichiH> how can i bump the version of a ubuntu package to its debian euivalent
<RichiH> ubuntu is still stuck with an ancient version of my package
<terminhell> get it from an actual deb repo
<auronandace> terminhell: never a good idea to mix debian and ubuntu repos
<JernejL_Work> i really need some help, can anyone tell me what this means or how to fix this? my dmesg is SPAMMED with a ton of these:
<JernejL_Work> [3578749.737067] type=1400 audit(1329438608.667:118668): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/mysqld" pid=20075 comm="apparmor_parser"
<Feye> Hello, please can someone tell how to, or point to a relevant web page, on how to boot directly into X environment omitting gdm and password ? Thank you.
<Feye> I was googling for it, but all results I get are about how to boot into a command line. That's not what I am interested in.
<terminhell> auronandace: isnt ubuntu based on debian?
<auronandace> terminhell: yes, but if you mix repos you will break stuff
<terminhell> hmm
<lahwran> how do I unbind the alt key so that it doesn't make windows drag?
<lahwran> perhaps move that to the super key
<pangolin> terminhell: a deb for debian may requires newer versions of libraries that could be available in the ubuntu repos but those libraries may not work well with other apps that require the ubuntu version of the lib.
<Ben64> Feye: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<pangolin> in other words, don't mix repos.
<terminhell> pangolin: ah, yea its been ages since ive actually used debian/ubuntu
<Asifan> help ubuntu people
<Asifan> i want to ask if it is possible to install ubuntu n a mac?
<Feye> Thank you Ben64.
<terminhell> i forget how seemingly separated ubuntu has drifted from debian. In the past i remember being able to use debian repo's fairly problem free
<Ben64> Asifan: depends on the cpu, not sure if ubuntu still supports powerpc
<Asifan> my CPU is intel
<Ben64> then it will work, its no different from any other computer
<Asifan> i tried to install it from a live CD, it goes well except in the very end it cranes. has to do with something about restart or something
<Asifan> so when i boot my computer it doesn't boot on ubuntu, just doesn't recognize it
<sdsdsdsd> hello
<Asifan> so any help with my problem? :)
<boba88> if anyone is aware of how to enable my second monitor under ubuntu 11.10
<boba88> if anyone is aware of how to enable my second monitor under ubuntu 11.10?
<terminhell> turn the other monitor on :p
<boba88> terminhell: is turned on, but the system does not recoginize it :P
<newbie> hi all
<newbie> i need help
<newbie> i'm new of ubuntu
<soee> hi, guys do you have ant good tutorials how can i configure VPS server for php/mysql/apache etc ?
<terminhell> boba88: have the other monitor blugged in and run X --configure
<Guest50883> and i dont know why my ubnutu software center doesn't work any more...
<Guest50883> it doesnt't open nor nothing
<Guest50883> ??????????????????????????????????????????'''
<boba88> terminhell: Fatal server error: Unrecognized option: --configure, you mean nvidia-xconfig
<Guest50883> can dsomeone help please?
<boba88> terminhell: or X --configure?
<terminhell> boba88: sure, if using nvidia
<Guest50883> please ome help
<prezeus> hi
<boba88> terminhell: but i already run that
<boba88> terminhell: but i already ran that
<terminhell> boba88: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Nvidia
<terminhell> read the multiple monitors section
<terminhell> afterwards you'll need to restart X
<prezeus> hi guys, is there anyway of coming back to gnome2? i tried the fallback but you can do nothing with panels for example....
<Guest50883> guys help! my sowftware center doesn't work any moer!
<terminhell> prezeus: look into peppermint i think, otherwise not sure if ubuntu will let you
<terminhell> Guest50883: be more specific
<prezeus> terminhell: what is peppermint...?
<terminhell> prezeus: a fork of gnome2 if i recall correctly
<prezeus> terminhel: aha...
<prezeus> terminhell: thank you I'll see
<Guest50883> im running on ubuntu 11.10 and after i installed it i managed to do all of the updates..know if i click on the software center icon nothing happenes...
<KyungChan> hello all
<prezeus> hi
<terminhell> prezeus: sorry, its 'mate'
<prezeus> terminhell: mate?
<terminhell> yes
<terminhell> but i think its something the linuxmint guys cooked up
<prezeus> but i mean is a distro?
<prezeus> or is an environment that you install....
<Asifan> i have been sruggeling with ubuntu on 5 different computers
<eutheria> how can i stop skype taking focus from me?
<Asifan> is there a way to explain how to install it?
<prezeus> in internet you have plently of tutorials Asifan...
<Asifan> non of them work, i have been at it for 6 months
<Asifan> when ever i have free time i try to install it and doesn't work
<prezeus> what happens more specific?
<KyungChan> How do i make a good looking desktop environment?
<terminhell> KyungChan: cryons
<Asifan> 1. MacbookPro no CD Ubuntu will not boot from a Live USB.
<Asifan> 2. Intel MacbookPro using Live CD will not install on HDD.
<Asifan> 3. Sony Vio will not start from Live USB.
<Asifan> 4. Sony Vio will not even start from Live CD.
<Asifan> 5. MAC OS X wil work ubuntu on a virtual machine but it is VERY slow.
<prezeus> you mean that you tried in all of these machines?
<Asifan> yes
<KyungChan> I prefer not to use ios
<terminhell> bad usb imaging
<Asifan> i get a new now everytime
<prezeus> ubuntu/mac is a tricky thing
<Asifan> but it won't even on on sony vio
<prezeus> you'll have to look for a specific tutorial
<KyungChan> or not changing his booting order
<prezeus> for sony vaio....
<onasis> anyone have any ideas what is considered one of the best video capture app for ubuntu please?
<Asifan> any help with a tutorial? i can't find anything that explains the errors i get
<KyungChan> it could be loading his hhd then maybe usb
<onasis> using laptop camera
<prezeus> I mean did tried changin the boot order?
<Asifan> it won't even recognize the software.
<Asifan> when i boot it tells me file not found
<terminhell> how did you create the live usb?
<Asifan> and i install ubuntu on its own not with another OS
<KyungChan> what program are you using to make it live?
<Asifan> through the terminal commands
<terminhell> dd?
<Asifan> yes
<Asifan> from the instructions in the ubuntu website
<Asifan> and it is created fine. no errors when i do it
<terminhell> did you do dd /path/to image of="/dev/sdb1 or /sdb
<Asifan> yep
<terminhell> which
<terminhell> sdb or sdb1
<Asifan> 1 sec let me copy it
<diverdude> is there a way i can set terminal title to always be the last command?
<Asifan> sudo dd if=/path/to/file.img of=/dev/rdiskN bs=1m
<terminhell> 0.o
<Asifan> and the USB is created fine no errors
<Asifan> but can't boot from it
<terminhell> you may also have to set a boot flag on it
<Asifan> how?
<sergio__> hello
<terminhell> did you dd from mac os?
<sergio__> can you  help me?
<Asifan> yes
<terminhell> im not familiar with the bs=1m flags
<terminhell> or mac os
<JernejL_Work> init: mysql main process ended, respawning
<JernejL_Work> what is making this happen?
<JernejL_Work> why does it respawn?
<Asifan> what about installing it on the mac HDD?
<terminhell> dd would just image the live image to your hdd
<terminhell> not something you want
<Asifan> it installs fine form the LIVE CD, but in the very end it tells me something wrong with start up
<KyungChan> <JernejL_Work> one question at a time, pm someone
<terminhell> have you tried unetbootin?
<Asifan> what is that?
<JernejL_Work> KyungChan, seriously?
<sergio__> I have installed an extension for Gnome shell and after ,I reboot  and gnome shell not found
<KyungChan> yeah there is no point flooding with problems because no one knows where to start
<KyungChan> I might be able to help, pm me
<JernejL_Work> it's the same problem
<KyungChan> okay, log out and look at where the taskbar will be, look for gnome and log in
<terminhell> sergio__: use gnome-tweak-tool
<naaaaaah> hello, I need support for xerox network printers with ubuntu 11.10
<Asifan> terminhell: so what is unetbootin?
<terminhell> sergio__: once you install the extension, open gnome tweak, under extensions it should be listed for you to enable. if, after you enable it and still nothing restart gnome-shell
<sergio__> hi?
<KyungChan> sergio_: problems?
<sergio__> pipeision
<evildaemon> Hello
<evildaemon> I can't authenticate wireless.
<_Brun0_> I installed Ubuntu 11.10 on command-line using the alternate cd. It is using a minimal window manager (i3) and I'd like to install a GTK theme. How do I know which GTK version I have in my Ubuntu? Should I install GTK2 or GTK3 themes?
<terminhell> first install gtk...
<_Brun0_> terminhell, don't I have it already?
<evildaemon> So I'm not sure if my problem is with wpa_supplicant or what. For reference I'm using Xubuntu 11.10
<_Brun0_> terminhell, as I said I have a minimal window manager installed already.
<onasis> anyone know of a good ubuntu webcam capture app?
<terminhell> do you see a gtk2 or gtk3 folder in your /etc
<_Brun0_> terminhell, both
<evildaemon> Also, it's NOT a driver problem. I've tried three different devices. (One of which I KNOW works under Ubuntu.) none work.
<terminhell> then you'd want gtk3 stuff
<terminhell> onasis: cheese
<onasis> lol!
<terminhell> im serious
<terminhell> simple and effective
<onasis> perfect
<onasis> thanx#
<evildaemon> terminhell: Any ideas?
<_Brun0_> terminhell, thank you. do you happen to know if it is okay for me to isntall gtk2.0 themes?
<terminhell> evildaemon: your user may not have permission for wifi
<evildaemon> terminhell: Interesting. How would I check?
<terminhell> groups
<terminhell> and see if networkmanager is listed
<terminhell> type 'groups' in terminal
<terminhell> <<<loves terminal....terminal hell....terminhell :p
<evildaemon> It's not. I think you've found the problem.
<terminhell> ironically in gui... =/
<evildaemon> Love you.
<terminhell> ok do this
<evildaemon> Just add them?
<terminhell> sudo gpasswd -a username networkmanager
<karel_ff> About the removal of the sun-java packages: I assumed this was for all distro's, but it's still there for Natty. Can anyone enlighten me?
<terminhell> then restart networkmanager
<terminhell> i think ubuntu does this by sudo init.d stop networkmanager && init.d start networkmanager
<evildaemon> terminhell: It says theres no networkmanager group.
<terminhell> is dbus running?
<terminhell> and or do you have it installed?
<evildaemon> Good question.
<terminhell> and have networkmanager installed?
<evildaemon> Networkmanager is installed.
<evildaemon> dbus I'm not so sure about.
<terminhell> what kind of installation of ubuntu do you have
<Asifan> terminhell: hi, i tried using unetbootin, it kind of worked, but the screen went black
<Asifan> any help?
<evildaemon> terminhell: I said Xubuntu 11.10
<terminhell> Asifan: you may have to rety it a few times. its a bit buggy sometimes. that or manually select it as a boot option from POST
<evildaemon> terminhell: Is there a simple command to list all processes?
<evildaemon> (Thats not top)
<terminhell> evildaemon: i mean, desktop, server etc...
<evildaemon> terminhell: Desktop.
<Asifan> terminhell: ok
<Smiley> yo
<Smiley> how do i make sure that nagios-nrpe starts at boot?
<evildaemon> Smiley: Add it to the boot commands,
<Smiley> evildaemon: ok.... where are those?
<Asifan> terminhell: can i use unetbootin to install on a HDD?
<Smiley> as i don't have rcconf, sysvinit, rc-update, chkconfig, or any tool like that..
<terminhell> Asifan: no
<evildaemon> Smiley: This looks helpful http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28
<tarelerulz> Is there any movie format the supports meta tagging?
<terminhell> evildaemon: bare with me, im on arch, trying to remember how ubuntu works
<evildaemon> terminhell: Ah. I'd use arch if they'd sign their damn packages.
<Smiley> ty evildaemon
<Smiley> seems its already enabled, coolies.
<terminhell> evildaemon: they do now ;) excluding aur...and well most of extra
<terminhell> but core is all signed
<evildaemon> Finally.
<terminhell> ya
<geoffw8_> finally I have arrived, yes
<geoffw8_> \o/
<terminhell> evildaemon: see if init.d list does
<evildaemon> terminhell: Anyway, dbus appears to be installed. But I'd really appreciate a simple command to list all processes.
<terminhell> init.d list
<server_> I accidentaly added, "sudo apt-get remove pm-utils --purge" to a update script i was running
<server_> now I can't log in with gnome
<evildaemon> terminhell: That didn't work. but top says the dbus daemon is running.
<server_> is there a termianl based webbrowser i can get with apt?
<evildaemon> server_: elinks
<terminhell> evildaemon: thats a good start
<terminhell> evildaemon: and networkmanager is installed?
<evildaemon> terminhell: nmcli is present.
<evildaemon> terminhell: The problem is with authentication.
<terminhell> evildaemon: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wpa_supplicant
<terminhell> evildaemon: replace pacman with apt-get
<evildaemon> terminhell: I know, don't know what to do about it.
<server_> I'm I server_?
<evildaemon> server_: Yes. elinks
<server_> okey thanks
<server_> exit
<terminhell> fail
<evildaemon> terminhell: What?
<terminhell> nvm
<terminhell> evildaemon: does that wiki help at all?
<evildaemon> terminhell: Him trying to use exit? Yeah that was pretty funny.
<evildaemon> terminhell: Sort of.
<cureing> ubuntu does not supporting my desktop dell vostro 360...it does not show any display...please help....
<terminhell> cureing: your video card driver isnt supported probably
<terminhell> cureing: try fallback
<cureing> what is fallback...!!!
<terminhell> my appoligies to the chat, im not an ubuntu user, well not been for over a year. But i've plenty of general linux experience.
<bangawking> hi guys can anyone help me learn how to use apache? im just starting at this stuff so i dont know anything yet :_
<bangawking> @terminshell , , can you help me?
<terminhell> bangawking: ill try. you have appache installed yes? and httpd deamon running?
<bangawking> yes they are both running , , im using bodhi linux
<terminhell> do you get anything when you attempt to connect to your local host?
<bangawking> so how do i use the apache server?
<cureing> ubuntu does not supporting my desktop dell vostro 360...it does not show any display...please help....
<bangawking> yes the localhost is now running and its blank , ,
<bangawking> well its got myphpadmin already working
<evildaemon> cureing: Hold shift at startup, you'll get a menu. Choose recover mode. Use the fallback mode option.
<terminhell> bangawking: what do you plan on using the server for? that will determine a lot
<cureing> evildaemon:what it does..>!
<bangawking> well we use windows at school , , its quite easy to put php files on the server, ,  we use a software called xamp at school
<bangawking> but in linux i cant figure out how to do that
<caaakeeey> how do i say "this hostname A maps to hostname B" and then let DNS worry about which ip hosthame B resolves to?
<terminhell> bangawking: so your just trying to file share?
<evildaemon> cureing: It runs Ubuntu in low graphics mode so that your graphics card isn't invoked. Then you can install a graphics driver.
<bangawking> i want to see my php file on the browser by going to the localhost , , :)
<terminhell> so you need apache and php
<kp> test
<bangawking> yes i got them all installed, , even the mysql
<evildaemon> cureing: After you install the driver (If one exists) your machine should work fine.
<nili> i recently started with bugfixing in ubuntu i got stuck in testing the bug ,how to find the release of the bug can u pls help me
<bangawking> <nili>
<terminhell> sometimes you may not be able to view it inside a local network domain
<terminhell> unless its configured correctly
<bangawking> so how do i do it? , , ,
<terminhell> i dont remember =/
<cureing> evildaemon:where to find driver...!!! because it does not detect additional drivers automatically......
<terminhell> but i hope ive shinned a little lite on the direction to look
<bangawking> :) well thanks anyway
<bangawking> yeah , , and i think i need to learn all these softwares from scratch
<nili>  how can i find release of the bug
<terminhell> google my friend...google
<evildaemon> cureing: Well if thats the case you have to google your graphics card. (The name of which can be obtained using lspci.) And pray.
<bangawking> coz they work a little different from thos we use in windows
<terminhell> bangawking: ya windows plays a bit nicer with itself...
<cureing> evildaemon:it does not have graphics card...
<terminhell> probably intel then?
<MojZ> hi
<MojZ> how can i make mysql start at boot time?
<terminhell> nah, if was intel, xorg should have detected...hmm,
<arnsa> could anyone help me with burning .dmg file to DVD on ubuntu? I've tried to convert it to .iso file with dmg2iso.pl but this program doesn't work as it should... any other solutions?
<evildaemon> MojZ: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28
<DW-Drew> Where should I be looking to figure out why just recently a standard boot never gets to the login screen, but if I kill the quiet parameter from grub everything works as expected?
<MojZ> thank you evildaemon
<terminhell> i dont like quiet boot, i like to watch text scroll
<DW-Drew> terminhell: if I see words, I want to read them, and the words go by much to quickly for me to read
<terminhell> true, but when theres a hangup, you know where
 * DW-Drew may be a little weird like that
<DW-Drew> that's the thing, it doesn't hang if I kill off quiet
<arnsa> could anyone help me with burning .dmg file to DVD on ubuntu? I've tried to convert it to .iso file with dmg2iso.pl but this program doesn't work as it should... any other solutions?
<zacarias> When trying to run gnome-tweak-tool, I have the following output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/845656/      Any help?
<terminhell> yea thats weird, why having --quiet would matter
<DW-Drew> this is why idek where to look to start finding it
<DW-Drew> unless there is a race that the extra cycles needed to actually write to screen throws off, which is a bit beyond what I know how to pin down
<auska> Trying to do an apt-get update I get this error: http://pastebin.com/p3YdRFWN how can I solve it?
<terminhell> bad repos
<terminhell> remove them, or see if theres updated ones for it
<korukor> arnsa: do you need it to be bootable?
<Spyros> auska, check ppa.launchpad.net/dlecan/openjdk/ubuntu/dists
<arnsa> korukor, yes, because I want to install OS X on my machine
<auska> Spanky, but in which file would i found it?
<auska> since is not on the /etc/apt/sources.list
<Spyros> /etc/sources.d ?
<prezeus> is there a way of having gnome 2 in 11.10?
<iceroot> prezeus: no
<iceroot> !nounity | prezeus
<ubottu> prezeus: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<korukor> arnsa: I'd used UltraISO on windows for that. On Ubuntu, no joy.
<prezeus> ubottu: I did the fallback but I can't personalize the panels I supose I have to install gnome-panels
<ubottu> prezeus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arnsa> korukor, what if I install Virtual Machine and install windows on it?
<DW-Drew> arnsa, that's a chunk of work to convert an image, but if you're up for it, it should work
<prezeus> WTF... ubottu is a bot?
<korukor> arnsa: worth a shot.
<linux> hi,hello
<MagNet> looking for a great Music program with built in EQ
<terminhell> vlc
<terminhell> banshee
<Spyros> hi linux
<randomnewb> Is it normal for nautilus to use 2.4 GiB of memory after loading a directory full of pictures?
<MagNet> randomnewb, i can load up like 5000 pictures and it doesnt use that much. Do you have any plugins isntalled with it?
<MagNet> or addons?
<randomnewb> I'm not sure.
<MagNet> What display manager are you using?
<tzio> #Ubuntu
<MagNet> Unity, Gnome3, ?
<DW-Drew> randomnewb, did it have to generate all the thumbnails, or were they already there?
<randomnewb> Gnome 2 I'm assuming as I'm using 10.04.
<MagNet> Ahh, i found in 10.04 when doing thumbnails for the first time it was a memory hog. Maybe kill your X Session and then log back in, try loading them again and see if it happens again?
<randomnewb> It's generating thumbnails, got 21k pics in the directory.
<niklasfi> hey guys, i have a problem. i have a half-way installed mysql-server. could you help me? here is what i have tried http://paste.ubuntu.com/845625/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/845626/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/845627/
<tzio> Hi all! I cant find gigabyte ga-fxa ud7 motherboard drivers and where I setup the cpu core. Plz help
<MagNet> randomnewb, that would be why :)
<DW-Drew> randomnewb,  if it's generating them, that is kindof  a memory hog. if they are already in the thumbnail cache it is NOWHERE near as bad
<prezeus> it is posible to install compiz fusion in kubuntu 11.10 I had problems with gnome3 and I'm thinking of trying kubuntu.....
<prezeus> ?
<niklasfi> tzio: which drivers exactly do you need?
<vageesh> hi I am new to ubuntu and I want to install a driver to use my nvidia graphic card on my dell XPS 14 l401x model.  I am using ubuntu 10.10
<niklasfi> vageesh: have you activated the restricted drivers?
<MagNet> tzio what exactly do you mean "Set up the cpu core" ??
<tzio> I need all fxa ud7 drivers :)
<niklasfi> tzio: drivers for what? sound card, graphics chip, networking?
<kbotnen_> while building a package for ubuntu, is the uninstall scripts called prerm or preuninstall?
<tzio> sound card, graphics chip
<niklasfi> tzio: does your computer output sound?
<tzio> oh ya
<DW-Drew> then the sound card is working
<niklasfi> tzio: then you don't need drivers for that
<MagNet> tzio, and the graphics card should just be the Restricted Drivers
<blackarchan> i want to make a python script that install some apps how can i do this?
<blackarchan> in bash im used to apt-get
<vageesh> niklasfi:  when I click on additional drivers i dont see anything
<MagNet> what graphics card do you have?
<MagNet> Onboard graphics?
<randomnewb> It's done with thumbnail generating but if I close nautilius there appears to be a memory leak.
<MagNet> tzio i believe that your board has INtel Graphics, meaning its already installed
<MagNet> vageesh, what card do you have?
<vageesh> MagNet:  I have  a nvidia geforce 420  1gb
<tzio> but its not the right drivers
<tzio> is there a way to set the cpu core in ubuntu
<niklasfi> tzio: what exactly do you meen by "set the cpu core in ubuntu"? the core voltage?
<DW-Drew> tzio, what do you mean by 'set the cpu core'?
<tzio> GA-990FXA-UD7
<tzio> in windows u can set the core count in msconfig
<Arizona_bay> how can i change the login picture in lucid lynx
<tzio> can u do this in ub
<DW-Drew> Um, the kernel detects the available cores and uses them automatically
<niklasfi> tzio: do cat /proc/cpuinfo and tell me if that shows the right cpu-count
<RM`raiden> moin
<Arizona_bay> http://www.zimbio.com/Ubuntu+Linux/articles/3QDP9PPt1Ai/how+change+login+screen+background+Lucid+lynx
<Arizona_bay> would this work?
<tzio> thanks alot
<Younder> Banshee crashes when several applications try to exist at the same time.  Race condition
<Younder> Please fix this.
<Lint> Younder, banshee is a gnome application and has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<Younder> I accidentally double clicked a banshee icon and the second banshee crashed.
<Younder> Lint: I should probably find the authors then yes..
<hmax> Younder: use another media player.  I highly recommend mplayer2 ;-)
<DW-Drew> rhythmbox is good too
<Younder> hmax Never the less I am filing a report at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=banshee
<hmax> Younder: good idea.
<aguitel> install ubuntu server 10.04 is the same way desktop edition ?
<Lint> rhythmbox has rotten developers, if any
<DW-Drew> Lint: but it works, mostly
<hmax> aguitel: not quite.  server has no desktop environment.
<Younder> muelisoft.. quute
<JernejL_Work> how do i shut down a daemon?
<Younder> kinda reminds me of how Microsoft got it's name. It was Bill Gates wedding day and.. well You can guess the rest ;)
<JernejL_Work> i want to remove mysql daemon / restart script without removing mysql
<Younder> not funny huh
<aguitel> hmax, yes i know but i can install it
<rvalleb94> ciao
<bazhang> !it | rvalleb94
<ubottu> rvalleb94: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rvalleb94> Hi
<rvalleb94> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<danileigh79> Why do people come in here looking for downloads? *facepalm*
<blackarchan> how can i run apt-get install from a python script?
<Younder> blackarchan, using the system command?
<blackarchan> os.system?
<Younder> JernejL_Work, you need to go into /etc/init.d dir and find the mysql file then issue a mysql --restart
<JernejL_Work> i don't want a restart
<JernejL_Work> i want to shut down the daemon only
<JernejL_Work> i'm using mysqld_multi
<JernejL_Work> and the daemon is making a mess
<JernejL_Work> trying to boot up something that always fails
<Younder> blackarchan, using the system command?
<Younder> <JernejL_Work>s hutdown then
<jatt> how do I fix this? http://codepad.org/ucB94M6v
<crality> Hello. Is there an easy way of getting GCC 4.7.0 for Ubuntu 11.10?
<AndyUbuntu> Afternoon Everyone :)
<blackarchan> Younder: os.system("apt-get install ") but i heard thats not verry good
<DW-Drew> AndyUbuntu, o/
<arnsa> what program should I use to burn .img file to DVD?
<AndyUbuntu> I have just recently created an mp3 file and it has auto generated th cover art. Does anyone know a simple way to change that?
<JernejL_Work> Younder:
<danileigh79> AndyUbuntu: what program?
<JernejL_Work> The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart
<JernejL_Work> job, but shutdown is not supported for Upstart jobs.
<AndyUbuntu> I created it with audacity
<Younder> crality, yes, install the source in /usr/local/src and build it ./configure then make and make install. That should put it in /usr/local/bin which superseder /usr/bin
<arnsa> what program should I use to burn .img file to DVD?
<ikonia> clone1018: I would strongly advise against that
<ikonia> clone1018: oops, sorry not you
<AndyUbuntu> I dont mind which application to use for changing the cover art
<ikonia> crality: I would advise against you doing that
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu Oneiric, and now my neighbours hate me. I need help with audio volume settings. Everytime I login my audio volume is set to 100 %, no matter what I select in lightdm's login screen. Any idea how to fix this?
<danileigh79> Andy, any program should allow you to change it
<Younder> ikonia, It works as long as you don't try to recreate any ubuntu source.
<ikonia> Younder: I would not recommend that at all,
<danileigh79> arnsa: I'm using k3b
<AndyUbuntu> danileigh79, i may sound like a complete noob. I have looked at vlc and cant see where i can do that. It is worth importing it with a music player then changing it?
<Younder> ikonia, Are you a C programmer?
<crality> Younder: thank you
<Younder> crality, Hold on, I would like to see what Ikonia has to say about this.
<danileigh79> AndyUbuntu: honestly, I keep all my music files either on my WinXP partition or on my WinXPMC laptop... then I use iTunes or WinAMP to change art cover
<AndyUbuntu> oh ok, thanks. I use clementine and will change it through there :)
<AndyUbuntu> thanks
<danileigh79> AndyUbuntu: good luck hun
<imanc> how can I initilise the the locate databae?
<AndyUbuntu> lol, sure it will be simple. It is audio to distribute
<AndyUbuntu> so that the reason for changing it
<Younder> imanc, what database?
<imanc> the locate database
<danileigh79> AndyUbuntu: have fun is what I meant to sa lol still having my first cup of coffee hun
<imanc> I have just installed locate, apt-get install locate, but at least on OSX it then needs to build a search database of all the files on the HDD, before it'll return anything
<Younder> imanc, your whole file system is a database.. You have to be more specific.
<imanc> Younder: when I type on terminal.. "locate mysql_config" it returns nothing
<bazhang> Younder, he was. the locate db
<jmoerk> imanc: I think you are looking for the updatedb command
<Younder> imanc, ohh, updatedb
<imanc> jmoerk: yeh, excellent. Cheers.
<jmoerk> no worries :D
<AndyUbuntu> danileigh79 lol ok. Enjoy
<Younder> locate is pretty cource though, try which and whereis before locate imanc
<imanc> Younder: yeh which hasn't helped as it's not on any path.  I've also tried find . -name "mysql_config" but no dice
<tjiggi_fo> imanc, slocate -u
<Younder> everythime I try locate I get a flood of mathces
<imanc> ah
<danileigh79> update-manager has stopped durring the action "configuring flashplugin-installer" Anyone have any tricks on making it start again?
<Younder> imanc, google it instead[PDF]
<Younder> How to install/configure MySQL Database
<AndyUbuntu> does cover art need to be a specific size?
<imanc> Younder: yeh, mysql server is installed. Very odd. Typically it's lingering as a symlinked item in /usr/bin. But not this time. Hm
<danileigh79> Andy, no, most programs will auto resize it if it's too big
<Younder> imanc, The symlink thing is just a form of version control
<Younder> <danileigh79> or too small..
<danileigh79> imanc: I have locate, have used updatedb, and searched for files, it works fine, maybe file doesn't exist?
<danileigh79> Younder: indeed
<imanc> danileigh79: yes, that's what I think now.
<danileigh79> brb/ smoke break
<LjL> Younder: superseding the installed version of GCC is in all likelihood a Bad Idea(tm). if anything, they should install the new version either in a place not in $PATH or with a different name, to only call it when needed.
<Younder> <danileigh79> well I use postgreSQL qhich I recommend above MySql
<Younder> LjL, yes, but intsalling it will default tu /usr/local/bin leaving the default installation alone
<Younder> LjL, If you get in trouble just remove the link in /usr/local/bin
<LjL> Younder: it will, but it means whenever anything tries to call "gcc", the one in /usr/local will run, and that's not very good. Ubuntu packages of various versions of GCC installs binaries like "gcc-x.x" instead
<Younder> LjL, true, and indeed just deleteing /usr/local/bin/gcc will leave the gcc with the newest version there so that is probalby what you whould do
<Younder> LjL, The link not the program..
<Lint> well I would still like to know a 'proper' method for package uninstlling without affecting on-disk files
<Younder> LjL, run a which gcc. If only /usr/bin/gcc occurs your fine
<ikonia> Lint: you don't uninstall a package without removing the files from the disk, that's the point of uninstalling a package
<Younder> Lint, by it's nature you can never uninstall without affecting disk files.. make sense
<LjL> Lint: there's simply no "proper" method.
<Lint> ikonia, point of uninstalling package is that it was marked as 'uninstalled' in dpkg database
<ikonia> Lint: correct, that means removing the package and files
<LjL> Lint: seriously, don't start this again. you've been told a number of times it can't be done "properly". you are of course free to modify the status information manually or re-install the files manually, but that's against all recommendations from here.
<Lint> it's not for discussion, as rpm has well-documented option which does the same
<ikonia> Lint: no it doesn't
<Younder> Ikonia: some packages are a bit more sloppy than others. for instance I still have a /etc/mysql even thogh I removed mysql
<ikonia> Lint: and as you are not using rpm it doesn't matter if rpm can do it or not
<ikonia> Younder: that can be by design, it depend on the package layout
<llutz> Lint: why would you do this nonsense?
<LjL> Lint: and APT doesn't. period.
<Younder> Ikonia: alien can handle rpm on a ubuntu machine. Though I don't recommend it
<gr81> how do I watch this live stream with vlc media player? http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/livestreams/index.html
<ikonia> Younder: no, that's nothing to do with what's being discussed here
<llutz> Younder: alien converts rpm packages, not more
<Younder> llutz, I never claimed it was anything more.. or so I thought
<Lint> llutz, because if a certain package is 'broken', the entire apt is paralyzed
<ikonia> Lint: no it's not you don't install (or you install and remove broken packages)
<llutz> Lint: better to repair the packae than to use this stupid hacks
<Younder> apt-get is the thing to use. I have hever had it break
<MonkeyDust> gr81  click Windows media, copy link location, paste in vlc
<ikonia> Lint: I think this discusion is done - you cannot remove a package from the apt database without removing the actual package using "proper" methods.
<Younder> Ikonia. Ahh. He manually deleted it! a deadly sin!
<danileigh79> rpm and dpkg can both be installed, and user can decide which to use, correct?
<ikonia> danileigh79: no
<llutz> danileigh79: no
<gr81> MonkeyDust: thank you. when I click on windows media, just nothing happens
<MonkeyDust> gr81  it worked for me
<danileigh79> so if ubuntu 11.10 has dpkg by default, what happens if you install rpm?
<ikonia> danileigh79: yo don't
<ikonia> you don't
<MonkeyDust> gr81  windows media, then right click on the stream
<jpds> danileigh79: You're going to have a fun time managing system consistency.
<llutz> danileigh79: you can install rpm but it won't do what you expect. it won't replace dpkg and the package-database, so you cannot use simply rpm after this.
<Younder> <danileigh79> no ubuntu and debian use a different package manager from redhat. Mixing the is a very bad idea as the don't agree on where to install things
<ikonia> Younder: it's nothing to do with not agreeing where to install things
<danileigh79> k, thx all
<danileigh79> If a program is only available in rpm format, is there a way to dl it, then convert it to be used in dpkg?
<LjL> danileigh79: "alien", but it may not always work.
<Younder> Ikonia: would you elaborate? That sound just plain wrong to me.
<ikonia> danileigh79: not really no, as the contents are normally designed for rpm based systems (eg: redhat)
<ikonia> Younder: then you don't understand how the package managment systems work.
<LjL> Younder, ikonia: well, a part of it *is* about agreeing where to install things. but there's more pressing parts, like agreeing on package names (for dependencies), and not stomping on each other's feet
<Younder> Ikonia: I take it I's the version bit which is the problem?
<gr81> MonkeyDust: thank you so much! the problem was that I am using Gnash atm. I clicked on "inspect element" in firefox and copied the url
<gr81> works now
<ikonia> Younder: part of it, but also the internal dependency database, and the content of the packages
<Younder> Ikonia: Well yes, I know they are not compatible
 * Lint tries to recall the name of popular distribution which doesn't track dependencies at all...
<crizzy> sl*cough*ackware
<ikonia> Lint: doesn't really matter
<Younder> Ikonia: Never the less. OSF has the source. So If you know what you are doing you can probably make it work anyhow
<mgolisch> Lint: lfs?
<mgolisch> :)
<gr81> Lint: Slackware.
<tensorpudding> danileigh79, there is alien, but it's not recommended
<jpds> Lint: Quite irrelevant, as this is an Ubuntu channel.
<Younder> tensorpudding, We've established that
<neko1> hi, i use ubuntu 11.10 64bit all up tu date. yesterday i tryed to get my dvb-t stick to work. since the system installed linux-firmware-nonfree 1.11 64bit my wireless and bluetooth won't work. someone knows this problem or knows the solution?
<tensorpudding> i missed that part, sorry
<danileigh79> tensorpudding: I got the picture, but thanks... friend of mine who isn't entirely all that bright suggested I install rpm to install a rpm based package
<ljsoftnet> is there an application to show, notification items, in a window?
<danileigh79> neko1: what wifi driver? can't help with bluetooth, but I may know the wifi solution
<neko1> bloothoth is not interessting for me but wifi
<neko1> it's a broadcom
<neko1> 43xx
<danileigh79> nek, I can help
<danileigh79> neko1: I can help I have the same issue
<neko1> oh please
<neko1> in the german channel i can't get help
<danileigh79> neko1: first, dl tar xfvj broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<neko1> ok
<danileigh79> neko1: sorry, dl broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<danileigh79> neko1: then extract, followed by command sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<danileigh79> neko1: then sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<roger_> hello to all
<danileigh79> neko1: then sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb
<roger_> i need help please
<danileigh79> neko1: then sudo modprobe b43
<danileigh79> roger_: just ask your question
<roger_> how do i install mac theme on ubunthu 11.10
<danileigh79> neko1: then you'll need to sudo gedit modules, and place "b43" and save, once you reboot, wifi should work
<ikonia> roger_: it's not something you really want to do, I assure you
<danileigh79> roger_: there are "themes" you can install, but not recommended
<roger_> y not
<ikonia> roger_: the themes are normally badly implemented and use software packages that are either not great, or not installed cleanly
<danileigh79> roger_: what exactly are you trying to get out of installing a macosx theme?
<danileigh79> roger_: if you want a dashboard, there are screenlets that do the same thing
<roger_> looks better
<Younder> <danileigh79> unity IS a mac osx theme!!
<danileigh79> roger_: Ubuntu wasn't built to look like MacOSX
<neko1> danileigh79: thx for help :)
<Lint> isn't aqua theme copyrighted?
<roger_> ok ok i get it thanks
<neko1> will try as soon as i'm home
<danileigh79> neko1: anytime, I spent weeks trying to figure this out, glad I could help
<plist> test
<roger_> so wer to get free themes
<danileigh79> Younder: Unity in it's Ubuntu form is still Ubuntu... trying to make a linux system look like a Mac is absurd
<mercy> ..
<Lint> danileigh79, but you can show off with it...
<craigbass1976> I wiped a drive.  The drive I copied the files to before I wiped it decided that now was the time to die.  I had already reinstalled an operating system on the wiped drive.  Can I somehow get some of those files back?
<Younder> <danileigh79> I liked Unix better when it was just X windows. Ok Athena widgets left a lot to be desired, but gnome didn't
<danileigh79> Lint: if I wanted to show off my Linux system to look like a mac, I would by a mac...
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please
<roger_> im new to the linux thing
<Younder> Yes, sigh, lets
<bazhang> !themes | roger_
<ubottu> roger_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<craigbass1976> join #ubuntu-griping  :)
<danileigh79> Younder: If you want power, go for Linux, if you want style, go for Mac or Win... This lappy is Ubuntu because I wanted to learn a linux system... Not impress people
<roger_> thank u give it a shot
<Younder> Roger_: well welcome to our wonderful world. You are most welcome.
<craigbass1976> roger_, did you find themes, or are you still waiting for an answer?
<roger_> still looking on site
<roger_> ok now for installing part
<neko1> bye
<roger_> thx younder
<roger_> what app should i use to install
<plist> admin
<Younder> roger_, well don't install a theme. Stick with the standard one.
<danileigh79> roger_: install with whichever program the theme recommends, that's why we said it's not recommended...
<roger_> i just want to try it
<Younder> roger_, or do, but back up first, because you are setting yourself up for a wrld of grief. Unity is FAr from stable. You have been warned.
<Lint> what's ubuntu raster fonts supported formats?
<danileigh79> roger_: for once, I agree with Younder, you have been warned...
<UndergrounD> having trouble installing python 2.7
<roger_> k il take your word for it
<plist> am i in?
<roger_> wow what a group of nice ppl:) thank u all
<danileigh79> roger_: sorry we couldn't help you do what you wanted to do, but it's for the best because Unity does not like external themes
<OerHeks> UndergrounD, in what ubuntu version ?
<UndergrounD> 11.10
<roger_> ok how do i get games?
<OerHeks> UndergrounD, 11.10 has standard python 2.7.2 installed
<Lint> roger_, like?
<danileigh79> roger, Ubuntu software center, or find binaries
<roger_> fifa 2012
<Squarism> Why isnt "top"'s cpu idle value = 100 - (sum-of-processes-cpu-utilization) ??
<Squarism> its not even near
<roger_> ubuntu is better than windows
<UndergrounD> My bad tks oerheks
<ikonia> roger_: those sort of games don't exist on Linux
<danileigh79> roger_: If it hasn't been released for Linux, you can either dl it and run in wine, or find someone that has built a linux version
<ikonia> roger_: Linux is not really a gaming platform at the moment.
<danileigh79> roger_: and I'm betting it hasn't been released for lilnux
<Younder> My statistics tells me that 60% of you don't have a viable backup. Sure you have a backup, but it won't  work
<ikonia> roger_: it hasn't EA don't make games for linux
<roger_> ok thanks  wow u learn every day
<ikonia> Younder: please keep the pointless comments out.
<danileigh79> roger_: Linux isn't what you would call a :gaming" or "entertainment" OS
<roger_> how do i use iphone as modem on linux can it be done/
<danileigh79> roger_: who is your cell provider?
<roger_> 8ta
<Younder> ikonia, that is FAR from pointless. And I got it from The Linux administration handbook.
<bazhang> Younder, stay on topic
<danileigh79> roger_: 8ta? never heard... what6 country?
<ikonia> Younder: it's random and has no relevence to the discussion
<roger_> South Africa
<Lint> what are ubuntu raster fonts supported formats?
<danileigh79> roger_: you'll have to check the app store, I know it's not possible to do it in US
<roger_> then i dont think it can be done in sa
<danileigh79> roger_: may have to jb the iphone to do it too
<dfcnvt> Hello, can any of you tell me which software do you most use for ubuntu on VPN?
<dfcnvt> I checked with 'apt-cache search vpn' and there's many.
<compdoc> a vpn client, or server?
<dfcnvt> client.
<roger_> thanx dani
<roger_> ill be back with more.
<Younder> OK, you wan't games for Linux, not the ideal platform, Windows has more, but you might look here http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080510052539217/Games.html
<dfcnvt> Huh, it's actually few, 'apt-cache search vpn client'
<Younder> anyhow that's 47 for you
<danileigh79> roger_: if you really want games, and don't care if their not "top developer" type games, go to Ubuntu Software Center
 * dfcnvt scratching his head... Not sure which vpn client to use.
<roger_> thanks will try
<NetRunnerBlack> Where are the default file icons located?
<dfcnvt> compdoc: Which vpn client do you most?
<dfcnvt> use*
<compdoc> dfcnvt, I only install vnc servers on ubuntu, and use a windows client. Its early in the US, so if you dont get any answers now, wait a few hours and ask again
<Younder> dfcnvt, That is too obvious almost to answer NFS
<danileigh79> I really hate update-manager sometimes...
<roger_> {danileigh} wer you from
<craigbass1976> I might have found the answer to my earlier question.  Does anyone know if photorec will find older files even though I've installed an OS on the disk?
<playit> Hey, I can't really figure out how to word this.. How do I get an application to go back to the way it opened the first time I opened it? Like back to the same size and position
<ezio> anyone know why ubuntu isn't running my cpu fan enough?
<Younder> compdoc, we are about 700 Million people in Europe you know..
<danileigh79> playit: prolly reinstall
<playit> lol
<playit> sadface
<compdoc> Younder, good, then ask those 700 million to help dfcnvt
<danileigh79> brb/ smoke break
<Dwade09> i got a folder on my dekstop that doesnt show inder cd in terminal and its not hidden.
<playit> i know it sounds like a dumb question but Im thinking there has to be some keybinding that does it or config file that can be erased.. I want to either cascade the windows or make them back and perfect like they were the first time I opened.. I use gnome
<Younder> compdoc, I have goolgle for that
<compdoc> Younder, sounds like Europe is asleep
<playit> wait a second! sounds like a gnome question
<playit> durrr
<playit> #gnome
<Younder> compdoc, It does oesan't it, google didn't turn up squat
<martian> playit: most applications will store their settings in either ~/.applicationname or ~/.config/applicationname
<Younder> compdoc, sorry my bad
<Younder> compdoc, In fact I can't find anything on  dfcnvt
<compdoc> Younder, dfcnvt is a person in here asking for help
<Younder> compdoc, It doesn't exist om my disk.. and I have a LOT of programs.
<Masterlorn> Hey
<Younder> compdoc, Now that makes more sense
<cristian_c> Hi
<compdoc> heh
<cristian_c> I'm using Oneiric Ocelot 11.10, I purchased an asus WL-330gE. The device shields the connection to the router, unfortunately I have to first establish a direct connection to the router, and then the computer automatically snaps to a repeater. But if the PC tries to connect to the router via the repeater, it fails
<Dwade09> how do i get rid of the folder untitled? http://imagebin.org/199392 it shows this http://imagebin.org/199393
<cristian_c> the network manager tries to connect several times, but it fails to connect. So I updated the firmware to the latest version, from version 2.0.1.9 to 2.0.2.0, but unfortunately the problem persists
<cristian_c> What can I do to solve the problem?
<Younder> compdoc: cant find a person with that name of this group either
<Masterlorn> I installed Ubuntu 11.10 yesterday and got somehow onto the desktop after several graphic failures when I wanted to start the OS. Now I have the ATI Radeon driver installed over the Terminal, but when I choose Ubuntu it just does those graphic fails.
<Younder> compdoc: ok found him
<martian> cristian_c: that's strange. Are you able to delete other folders?
<Dwade09> how do i get rid of the folder untitled? http://imagebin.org/199392 it shows this http://imagebin.org/199393
<Masterlorn> I have it installed next to Windows 64 bit Version
<bazhang> Masterlorn, black screen?
<Masterlorn> short
<Masterlorn> after those fails
<Masterlorn> seems like theres no signal then
<Younder> compdoc: he is very private...
<cristian_c> martian, thanks for the answer
<MonkeyDust> Dwade09  try rm -r
<Masterlorn> there is the fail then it gets black and my screen is going into stand by modus
<Dwade09> MonkeyDust: i have
<Dwade09> MonkeyDust:  inside the terminal it shows just the music folder and the untitled folder not the untitled.
<playit> Martian: thanks
<Anomie21> Is there an easy fix for unity popping up everytime I try and hit the back button in firefox yet?
<Dwade09> MonkeyDust:  says that untitled does not exsist
<martian> cristian_c: um, wasn't really an answer.
<cristian_c> martian, But I did not understand what we are talking about folder :(
<martian> Anomie21: go back to 11.04 :)
<Anomie21> martian: but I don't wanna :(, Is it fixed in 12.04?
<melvincv> cristian_c, who configured the routers for you?
<Younder> Dwade09, The easiest was is to left click on background. Then select change background. And choose a different image.
<martian> cristian_c: oh sorry, I responded to the wrong person!
<Squarism> My 11.10 install of ubuntu amd64 is just damn horrible... all of a sudden it just totally stalls. Has anyone else experianced this shit?
<Masterlorn> yep
<Younder> Dwade09, The easiest was is to RIGHT click.. sorry
<bazhang> Squarism, no cursing here
<cristian_c> melvincv, I've configured it
<Dwade09> Younder:  whats that have to do with my folder being there and not showing in terminal and cant get rid fo that middle folder?
<MonkeyDust> Squarism  start from the beginning, what have you done and tried before you cale here
<MonkeyDust> came*
<Masterlorn> bazhang: can you help me?
<playit> seriously though.. has anyone ever realized how much having a nice background like the ubuntu purple mac looking one and keeping 1 window per workspace and being able to see the background
<martian> Dwade09: sounds like a bug. Have you tried logging out and in?
<Squarism> MonkeyDust, i try using top.. looking at cpu, processes and memory
<bazhang> Masterlorn, tried nomodeset?
<playit> improves your mood and psych
<Squarism> MonkeyDust, it just doesnt really tell what is bad
<bazhang> !nomodeset | Masterlorn
<ubottu> Masterlorn: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Younder> Dwade09, Persumably nothing, but that is not what you asked.
<roger_> any1 got any dj software
<martian> playit: I like black =D
<Dwade09> martian no i havent,
<Masterlorn> bazhang: where? i can press E or C
<Younder> Dwade09, Have you tried to reboot?
<Dwade09> uh Younder  you need to relook at what i have asked, yes that is what i asked about the folder.
<bazhang> Masterlorn, did you read the link?
<cristian_c> melvincv, connection provider has provided the router to me
<Masterlorn> ah
<melvincv> !mixxx
<Masterlorn> sry didnt saw that
<Squarism> This is how my top looks http://pastebin.com/MRCyNeVN
<martian> Dwade09: a logout/login should clear it. give that a try.
<MonkeyDust> !info mixxx | melvincv
<ubottu> melvincv: mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0+dfsg0-4 (oneiric), package size 2449 kB, installed size 4876 kB (Only available for linux-any all)
<Masterlorn> bazhang: thanks im gonna try it out
<playit> seriously ctrl alt shift and move this window to a blank workspace.. I feel like having everything fullscreen like i used to do was like being in a room with no windows
<Dwade09> martian the logging in and out got rid of it
<Squarism> -> MonkeyDust
<Squarism> http://pastebin.com/MRCyNeVN
<Younder> Dwade09, ok that Can not display ... message
<playit> Martian: I used to make everything black.. dunno why..
<MonkeyDust> Squarism  glad you found it
<playit> anyways im done with the off topic thanks for the help
<melvincv> !info mixxx | roger_
<ubottu> roger_: mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0+dfsg0-4 (oneiric), package size 2449 kB, installed size 4876 kB (Only available for linux-any all)
<Dwade09> martain that fixed it,
<varikonniemi> hello, i got this happen all of a sudden: mdadm[1382]: Rebuild20 event detected on md device /dev/md/0
<cristian_c> martian, it is a long time I'm trying to solve, but I do not know what to do :(
<varikonniemi> what can have cause it?
<martian> Dwade09: sounds like a bug, but I wouldn't worry too much about it unless you can figure out exactlty how to make it happen again.
<Squarism> MonkeyDust, i havent found out why my computer behaves like a 386 with 640k ram
<Younder> Squarism, ouch
<kpas_> when upgrading to 11.10 and I want to keep gnome do I need to install both of these pakages or one - gnome-session-fallback gnome-shell gnome-session-common
<Squarism> Younder, what?
<playit> oh and btw 1 more thing.. how many of you are using gnome 3.2? Unity froze both of my laptops
<Squarism> Younder, could you see something?
<roger_> im looking for different linux which is the best
<Younder> Squarism, slow as molassis
<tumppu> i love gnome3
<bazhang> !ot | roger_
<ubottu> roger_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<playit> dude roger_ don't even waste your time
<MonkeyDust> roger_  Mint is very popular, these days
<Squarism> Younder, yeah.. sporradically it stops responding almost... ui doesnt move at all
<playit> I just did one of those .. im fed up with ubuntu try the alternatives
<bazhang> roger_, this is ubuntu support. please stay on topic
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, please dont recommend MINT here
<playit> And I ended up coming back to ubuntu with some extra goodies ( Gnome 3.2 from my toying with Fedora )
<roger_> which version of Ubuntu is the best
<playit> web apps with epiphany after toying with Joli OS
<cristian_c> melvincv, do you have some ideas on how to solve the problem?
<Younder> Squarism, Sounds like a interrupt conflict. What device drivers are installed. say lsusb
<melvincv> roger_, the latest, as it is with any other OS
<compdoc> roger_, the newest version
<b0ot> Where do I put .ko files to run at startup
<b0ot> so I don't have to do insmod foo.ko
<playit> Mint after realizing it was imo a cheap fork of ubuntu .. i mean come on.. ' we have no startup images because its designed that way.. its better because  it looks the same across all.. STFU you know your just too lazy to make a startup image different than ubuntu so you just deleted it and said it was a feature lol
<roger_> im using 11.04 which should i use
<melvincv> cristian_c, sorry
<Younder> b0ot, you don't. use apt-get install
<b0ot> Younder, what do mean
<playit> the login screen and default themes in MINT are ugly as all too
<b0ot> apt-get install foo.ko?
<playit> what do you not like about 11.04?
<Younder> b0ot, sudo apt-get install package.
<RaTTuS|BIG> b0ot what are you ismodding
<b0ot> custom serial drivers
<cristian_c> melvincv, ok, I'll wait a bit :)
<b0ot> it's not in apt-get
<sungji> hi! I have a tar.gz file "hello.tar.gz", and tar -xzvf ./hello.tar.gz will extract its contents to ./hello/somefolder ...   How can I extract the contents of hello.tar.gz  into a folder "bye", such that the path is "bye/somefolder" and not "bye/hello/somefolder"  ?
<chlame`45639> ciao
<chlame`45639> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Younder> b0ot, there are no custum serial drivers. NVIDEA has it's own custom driver yes
<Younder> But that is graphics
<bigtom21485> why would my laptop no longer have wifi after updating to 11.10?
<Younder> bigtom21485, It does.
<philinux> bigtom21485: Whats the make of laptop
<Younder> bigtom21485, It does. Have you checked this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<b0ot> Younder, this is something I had to compile myself
<b0ot> you can't apt-get install it
<RaTTuS|BIG> b0ot look at http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/ko - but you proabbly want to do it another way
<Younder> B0ot: well do you have the source. I am pretty good at C!
<playit> anyone use a self hosted dropbox type thing?
<NetRunnerBlack> how do you check the version in terminal?
<bazhang> NetRunnerBlack, the version of ubuntu?
<overclucker> lol rootkit
<NetRunnerBlack> bazhang: yes
<playit> or better yet is the functionality built into ubuntu that I could do over local network?
<bazhang> !version | NetRunnerBlack
<ubottu> NetRunnerBlack: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Younder> B0ot: http://pastebin.com/archive/c
<NetRunnerBlack> thank you
<NetRunnerBlack> how do you change the ubuntu startup music?
 * NetRunnerBlack is using 11.10 oneiric
<Younder> NetRunnerBlack, http://vntutor.blogspot.com/2007/07/changing-startup-music-in-ubuntu.html
<RaTTuS|BIG> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omByF8hD6EQ
<playit> keeping folders synced over different computers so if one tanks I don't lose everything.. Is that considered safe? or is there a reason raid is > I remember reading about some auto cron job folder sync thing
<linux_is_my_hero> why would my laptop not have wifi after being upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10?
<bazhang> http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/12/how-to-change-startup-sound-for-ubuntu.html NetRunnerBlack
<playit> different linux kernel?
<Younder> linux_is_my_hero, It would obviously. Whatis wrong with the driver. How old is your card?
<backbox_> heloo
<linux_is_my_hero> Younder: its connected via ethernet now.
<linux_is_my_hero> i don't remember what card it is, does lspci tell me?
<playit> sometimes things regress in kernel upgrades.. I'd try selecting another kernel from boot until you can find the solution
<meskarune> playit: http://www.ifolder.com/ifolder is a drop box clone type thing, but for local file sharing you can just use samba
<playit> that way your not confined to the desktop your on right now
<NetRunnerBlack> bazhang: I tried that, I has issues with step 2. I typed system into the Dash Home and got a differant menu, Is there a differant way to access that menu they are talking about?
<NetRunnerBlack> had*
<Younder> lspci gives fine info on my machine
<Squarism> Younder, http://pastebin.ca/2118534
<linux_is_my_hero> playit: its a broadcom bcm4311
<playit> meskarune: thanks is there any way to automate the transfers of CHANGED files?
<Younder> Squarism, Microsoft Corp. Natural Ergonomic Keyboard
<Younder> Squarism, now that's unusual
<Squarism> Younder, =D
<Squarism> Younder, Think theyve installed linux malware into it?
<Younder> Squarism, https://bugs.launchpad.net/linaro-ubuntu/+bug/820873
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 820873 in Linaro-Ubuntu "missing module to get Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 V1.0 working" [Medium,Fix released]
<playit> linux_is_my_hero: Im sure someone on here or the forums has more information I was just suggesting a temporary work-around if the old kernels show up at boot time
<Younder> Squarism, nop, just a dud keyboard driver
<NetRunnerBlack> bazhang: I also appreciate your patience, I know I'm a fumbling noob
<Squarism> Sadly i dont think its related to htat
<meskarune> playit: you could use rsync to sync folders and schedule that as a chron job
<NetRunnerBlack> Does anyone know how to open up the system menu? The system settings one I get when I type 'sys' into Dash Home isn't working for what I need?
<histo1> NetRunnerBlack: system settings?
 * NetRunnerBlack is looking for one with the path System > Preferences > Sound
<meskarune> playit: you coudl also check out unison. I've never used it, but I've heard good things: http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/
<histo1> NetRunnerBlack: right click on the volumke icon
<NetRunnerBlack> histo1: No, that doesn't have what I'm looking for. I'm trying to change the .ogg that plays on login to a .wav I downloaded.
<histo1> NetRunnerBlack: or gnome-control-center
<NetRunnerBlack> histo1: Where can I find the gnome-control-center? I typed that in to Dash Home and just got System Settings again
<meskarune> playit: here is a how to for rsync: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/synchronize_files_with_rsync/
<Younder> NetRunnerBlack, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=175090
<Younder> NetRunnerBlack, It needs to be .ogg
<MidnighToker> good afternoon. I'm trying to find a package for boost for ubuntu lucid, but it only seems to have the 1.40 version, apparently I need version 1.41 or greater. -So my question is, can I install a newer version of boost in older ubuntu or can I easily update the entire ubuntu install to one that supports boost ok please :)
<fellayaboy> Hey im having a problem... I installed.some openbon junk on my box anf it created a user openvpn and openvpn_as so i sudo deluser openvpn and i tried sudo delgroup openvpn and it.gave me a message of it cant cuz user openvpn_as is the only user or something.like that but now i dont have access to nothing all o get os accessed denied
<histo> NetRunnerBlack: i'm tyring to find what you need
<NetRunnerBlack> Younder: Thanks. Should I just rename the file to desktop-login.ogg and delete the current sound?
<NetRunnerBlack> histo:Thanks.
<lurch_1> hi, trying to do apt-get-install sun-java6-jdk.. I added the repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner", did an apt-get update, but still no luck.. it's an installation procedure that is performed from inside some code, so it's not really something i can change easily. The procedure was working fine a day ago.. I see the timestamps on the Release file on http://archive.canonical.com/dists/lucid/ changed to today, so am wonderi
<martian> fellayaboy: it sounds like you should have listened to the warnings. Boot up in to single user recovery mode and create a new user
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know anything about why newer linux kernels make drivers stop working?
<Younder> NetRunnerBlack, Heavens, you need to convert it to .ogg format first
<histo> NetRunnerBlack: they are just calling an application on login. You can find this under your startup applications
<Sach> Is there a user-friendly package that I can use in ubuntu 11.03 to create flash slideshows for my website?
<fellayaboy> I already have my user...
<NetRunnerBlack> Younder: I know :) I meant after converting it
<fellayaboy> Mt username is kobra and i changed nothing on it
<Younder> NetRunnerBlack, yes
<calamity> Heya, just installed conky, looking to play with it, not sure where it's hiding
<Nimanicka> Hej can i feed my fennec fox with horse meat ?
<auronandace> calamity: type conky in the terminal, careful the default is ugly
<fellayaboy> I dont even have access to reboot or shitdown my pc wow
<kpas_> calamity, look for .conky
<huangzheng> 888
<Nimanicka> Or should i use cat food instead?
<histo> calamity: it's a terminal app it doesn't have a gui
<calamity> Ah okay.
<histo> calamity: for configuration that it
<martian> fellayaboy: well, something happened that is not allowing you to log in to that account. If you boot into single user mode, you can passwd that user
<Younder> Nimanicka, Sure you can, all that will happen is you'll kill it. Seriously what has that gotta do with Ubuntu?
<Nimanicka> He looks kinda sick
<histo> calamity: it can be called in your startup applications. You can configure it by editing your ~/.conkyrc   If you use locate conkyrc  you should be able to find a sample in the documentation. Or look in /etc
<Nimanicka> I dont know any other irc
<Nimanicka> I dont know any other irc
<Younder> Nimanicka, Well you sound kinds sick...
<histo> !ot | Nimanicka
<ubottu> Nimanicka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kpas_> calamity,  do you want a script that will start conky on startup
<calamity> auronandace: you were right. it's butt ugly. actually, I have a cute butt. so it's... roadkill ugly.
<fellayaboy> How dobi boot onto songle iser mode
<calamity> kpas_: nah I can work that out, just was wondering if there was a conky gui, guess not though XD
<NetRunnerBlack> histo Younder: Thanks so much guys!
<fellayaboy> How do i boot into single user mode
<martian> fellayaboy: when you boot up, grub gives you the option
<Nimanicka> Younder Why you are so mean?
<kpas_> calamity, yeah no GUI that I know of
<martian> Nimanicka: perhaps you have something better to do with your time
<Sach> Is there a user-friendly package that I can use in ubuntu 11.04 to create flash slideshows for my website?
<fellayaboy> Ok i booted as root
<calamity> fellayaboy: you shouldn't be on irc as root.
<Nimanicka> No
<auronandace> calamity: i think by default it uses /etc/conky/conk.conf as the config file
<auronandace> conky.conf
<Nimanicka> Not rly
<fellayaboy> Im not on irc from pc
<Nimanicka> Who played In skyrim?
<Myrtti> MidnighToker: in general it is not adviced that you install a newer version from a newer Ubuntu, let me have look on other options
<calamity> Ah.
<auronandace> Nimanicka: stop the off-topic talk please
<Nimanicka> Btw there is me3 demo
<fellayaboy> I get openvpn_as still has openvpn_as as thier primery group!
<Myrtti> Nimanicka: did you have Ubuntu related question or a problem or are you looking for a general chat channel?
<Nimanicka> Its same ot like conky
<fellayaboy> When i try delete openvpn as
<calamity> Sach: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1060304 but please think twice before using flash. I never use it in webdesign, look for alternatives, via css
<martian> fellayaboy: delete the user first
<petrovv> what is a default/convenient GUI password generator for Ubuntu?
<Nimanicka> Actualy conky got nothing To do with ubu so how that ot is ok and mine is not?
<Nimanicka> Actualy conky got nothing To do with ubu so how that ot is ok and mine is not?
<auronandace> Nimanicka: this is a support channel, telling someone how to use conky under ubuntu is support related, feeding foxes horse-meat isn't
<NetRunnerBlack> Younder: I'm pretty sure I followed all the steps but the converter didn't work
<fellayaboy> I did and then tried.to delete group and i got the same.message
<martian> petrovv: there is one built in to the add user gui
<calamity> auronandace: dem trolls, don't be feeding.
<Sach> calamity thanks.  do you have any suggestions for css packages?
<martian> fellayaboy: what does it say when you try to delete the user?
<fellayaboy> I put deluser openvpnas  said openvonas has no more members cannot lock /rtc/passed
<fellayaboy> Passwd i mean
<calamity> Sach: packages? no. http://demo.tutorialzine.com/2009/11/beautiful-apple-gallery-slideshow/demo.html
<Nimanicka> Are u rascist of some sort? The fact that im black is not ecsuse To be rude
<NetRunnerBlack> Younder: Is that a converter that's worked in the past for you?
<auronandace> bazhang: thanks
<Bobenhaus> have you guys noticed alot of updates lately from the software manager?
<martian> fellayaboy: what does "echo ~" print?
<MidnighToker> Myrtti: hmm... lucid is the lts which is why i'm sticking with it for the server, but i'm happy to use a newer version if it comes to it. just wonder if I can do a nice and easy upgrade rather than starting from scratch
<fellayaboy> It also says /usr/sbin/userdel openvon returned error code 1
<bazhang> Nimanicka, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<Nimanicka> What just happend?
<fellayaboy> It says /root
<Myrtti> MidnighToker: 12.04 LTS is only a few months away, if you're not in a huge hurry... :-/
<compdoc> Nimanicka, no one cares, or even knows what your color is
<liberal> Nimanicka: the same thing that is likely about to happen again
<MidnighToker> Myrtti: its a home server rather than anything special. I'll have a look at upgrading it from lts and see how badly it all breaks :)
<petrovv> Myrtti, it is possible to go from 10.04 to 12.04 directly?
<Nimanicka> Bazhang u also dont like black bi sexual humans that u kicked me ?
<calamity> I only just recenlty upgraded to 11.04
<calamity> I like to hang back :p
<Myrtti> petrovv: yes, once 12.04 is out.
<auronandace> petrovv: yes, you can upgrade an lts to the next lts
<petrovv> Myrtti, that's great news, I stick to 10.04 on this desktop for stability reasons
<martian> fellayaboy: go in to your /etc folder and see if there file named passwd.lock, group.lock, or gshadow.lock
<absence> can i install 32-bit libs on 64-bit ubuntu in order to compile 32-bit stuff?
<theadmin> absence: Correct, the packagename (if I recall right) is ia32-libs
<theadmin> !info ia32-libs | absence
<ubottu> absence: Package ia32-libs does not exist in oneiric
<theadmin> Bah
<theadmin> Just a sec, I'll find it
<petrovv> auronandace, if not for lack of updates I'd stay on 10.04 indefinitely - everything just works
<auronandace> !find ia32
<ubottu> Found: grub-efi-ia32, grub-efi-ia32-bin, lsb-core, lsb-cxx, lsb-desktop, lsb-graphics, lsb-printing, ia32-libs-multiarch, lsb-languages, lsb-multimedia (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ia32&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<absence> hm
<theadmin> absence: Yeah that's the right name... Apparently ubottu doesn't search through all packages
<absence> i need libgdbm3
<auronandace> !info ia32-libs-multiarch
<ubottu> ia32-libs-multiarch (source: ia32-libs): Multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 20090808ubuntu26 (oneiric), package size 105 kB, installed size 768 kB (Only available for amd64 ia64 i386)
<petrovv> talking about 12.04 - will they include Gnome 2.* as an option, or perhaps forked stuff like Cinnamon?
<fellayaboy> I dont have .locj but -.or nothing aftet all of them
<theadmin> petrovv: No, and no. Gnome2 is deprecated, Cinnamon might end up in the repos though. Please go to #ubuntu+1 for Precise support
<auronandace> petrovv: gnome2 is dead, 12.04 talk is in #ubuntu+1, i doubt they'll support cinnamon
<fellayaboy> I have gshadow and gshadow-  rhe dame.forbpasswd and group
<petrovv> oic
<Nimanicka> Who like lady gaga?
<fellayaboy> The same for passwd and group*
<theadmin> petrovv: Cinnamon has an official PPA anyway so you can use that
<rabbi11> i got 2 compiz settings manager, how can i remove both and then get a fresh install and fresh configuration for desktop?
<absence> theadmin: how does this multiarch stuff work? ia32-libs-multiarch depends on the lib i want. if i apt-cache show it, it says "Multi-Arch: same"
<theadmin> absence: I honestly have no idea, been using 32-bit systems my whole life to avoid the headache :D
<rabbi11> i got 2 compiz settings manager, how can i remove both and then get a fresh install and fresh configuration for desktop?
<MidnighToker> Myrtti: don't suppose you know of a recent ubuntu server openvz image?
<NetRunnerBlack> Younder: I got it working
<martian> fellayaboy: what's the output of "ls -la /etc/passwd"
<fellayaboy> How is 64 bit now? R there.stikl issues
<auronandace> fellayaboy: no issues for me
<fellayaboy> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1767 date time /etc/passwd
<martian> fellayaboy: well damn, I can't think of what else would cause this.
<fellayaboy> Auro r there.progtams.that say they do.t function cuz of 64 bit
<Supreme> Hey what's the download speed of ubuntu.com?
<theadmin> Supreme: What do you mean?
<theadmin> Supreme: ubuntu.com doesn't host images, only mirrors do (well, unless you count releases.ubuntu.com)
<fellayaboy> Ima have to reinstall
<auronandace> fellayaboy: there isn't a lot that doesn't work in 64bit
<raffietaffie> Hello!
<fellayaboy> I see
<UndergrounD> i would like to clean up the dependency trees on my system.  I have been diving in head first  to linux and have installed and uninstalled many apps and also prformed many changes
<Supreme> ?
<absence> theadmin: aha! apt-get install libgdbm3:i386
<UndergrounD> my system is now taking a long time to boot
<martian> Supreme: "?" is not a question.
<theadmin> absence: Now that's a confusing one
<UndergrounD> i say long it still boots faster then windows
<skar3> hi all
<athul__> can anyone tell me how to extract a substring from a match using sed?
<vimpulse> skar3:  hi.
<vimpulse> athul__:  checked a sed tutorial already?  :)
<martian> UndergrounD: having a bunch of unused libraries installed doesn't affect boot time. Those libs are only loaded by applications that request them.
<athul__> yes
<vimpulse> athul__:  which one?
<UndergrounD> ok so most likely its some settings i have messed up
<vimpulse> athul__:  also, what did you try, and what happened?
<athul__> catonmat.net
<athul__> what i'm trying to do is extract all the string between two strings and then print them out on separate line
<UndergrounD> i can reinstall but im not going to learn  a whole lot from doing that
<vimpulse> athul__:  I'm looking at http://www.catonmat.net/ (the homepage) but I don't see any sed tutorial.  :(
<absence> theadmin: it installs 32-bit version of the libs on my 64-bit system. now i just need to figure out how to use them for compiling :P
<athul__> http://www.catonmat.net/blog/sed-stream-editor-cheat-sheet/
<martian> UndergrounD: if I had to guess, I would look for daemons that are trying to make network connections or something
<calamity> okay conky is currently looking good, except there's a biiig gap between some of the elements. How would I remove any extra lines?
<Younder> athul__, You need the 64 bit version
<athul__> what ? :|
<UndergrounD> ok tks ill chk
<vimpulse> athul__:  cheat sheets are nice.  See also http://www.refcards.com/ . But you're new to sed, so you need a tutorial instead.  :)
<Younder> athul__, 32 bit works under 64 bit but it's slow
<auronandace> UndergrounD: maybe using the mini.iso will be interesting for you
<vimpulse> Younder:  how much slower?  :)
<Younder> athul__, like 32 bit flash is your only option, but you don't wanna rely on 32 bit libraries
<Younder> vimpulse, roughly 30-50%
<vimpulse> athul__:  "<Younder> athul__, You need the 64 bit version" was meant for theadmin.
<athul__> I need to get this done ASAP. I tried: sed -n 's|<title>\(.*\)</title>|\n\1|p'. But it dosen't work
<iceroot> athul__: #bash #sed
<vimpulse> athul__:  ah -- you now told us what you tried, and what happened.  Thank you.  That's the first real step.
<OY1R> q: im trying to install ubuntu on a small laptop from a USB drive but it hangs once the usb loads (i only see the "live cd" menu
<vimpulse> athul__:  iceroot is right.  You may get help faster in #sed.
<[snake]> I installed my system in french, but now my software center cannot choose to be in english(I swap between the two). How can I get Software center to switch to english in ubuntu 10.10 x86_64?
<calamity> nevermind, got it
<UndergrounD> sweet tks auro... going to give that a try
<Ghrim> Hey, if I choose encrypted home when installing, what happens if I choose to install another distro later and want to keep my home?
<vimpulse> [snake]:  try this in a terminal:  LANG= software-center
<vimpulse> [snake]:  the "LANG= " makes sure the environment variable "LANG" is not set to French.
<iceroot> Ghrim: its not a good idea to have one /home for different distributions
<vimpulse> Ghrim:  dunno.  If you reinstall, back up your home directory to an unencrypted USB stick.  Why switch between distros?
<vimpulse> Younder:  thank you.  30-50% slower to compile what sorts of things?
<Ghrim> oh... i thought that was the point of having home on a separate partition?
<Ghrim> and because I'm new to linux and i'm not sure what I want from a distro yet
<[snake]> vimpulse, I got no output, should I type in english or something :D
<vimpulse> Ghrim:  what *do* you want from a distro?  :)
<vimpulse> [snake]:  try this instead, and please tell us what happens:  software-center
<jpds> Ghrim: Just mount the encrypted partition from the other distro?
<UndergrounD> it seems to be a tcl problem all this started after messing with an eggdrop
<Ghrim> how does the encryption work? Do i need some kind of password for it?
<jpds> Ghrim: Well, actually, that depends on which crypto method you use.
<sweb> any command line tools for convert ttf to otf ?
<Ghrim> I'm talking about the option in the normal installer
<vimpulse> sweb:  dunno.  Why do you want to convert ttf to otf?
<[snake]> vimpulse, the descritpions are still in french... perhaps I left that detail out accidentally: it's only the descriptions for packages before I hit more info that are in french.
<Ghrim> whatever that one does
<sweb> vimpulse: using font-face in web pages
<vimpulse> [snake]:  apt-cache definitely holds English descriptions.  LANG= apt-cache show banshee
<popey> Ghrim: if you choose the encryption option in the ubuntu installer you'll get an 'ecryptfs' encrypted home, not all distros use/support this method of encryption
<vimpulse> [snake]:  does that solve your problem?
<Masterlorn> ok
<Masterlorn> now I can start ubuntu
<Masterlorn> but I cant use my mouse
<Masterlorn> its there
<vimpulse> sweb:  dunno.  Try again here, if you don't get help after too long, tell #web that you want to use font-face in web pages, then ask them what else you can try.  Maybe there's some font converter online or something.  They can tell you what to try.
<Masterlorn> and I can activate windows over the taskbar
<Masterlorn> but on the actual workspace I cant do anything
<vimpulse> Masterlorn:  you could enable Mouse Keys then use those all day :)  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouse_keys
<Ghrim> hmm I guess I'll just back up my home folder when i switch distro
<vimpulse> Masterlorn:  just kidding.  Mouse Keys are really frustrating.
<vimpulse> Ghrim:  good idea.
<Masterlorn> _D
<UndergrounD> hmmmmmmm seems to be the sharing of tcl to eggdrop    now to remove tcl and eggdrop am i better to use autoremove or --purge-remove
<Masterlorn> :D
<iceroot> UndergrounD: they are totally different
<Masterlorn> has anybody a solution to solve that problem?
<[snake]> Masterlorn, please explain your problem in one convenient message with all the necessary information in the future.
<skamster> hello all, i've a little question about xorg.. i've yet both installed on my system, binary nvidia-drivers and nouveau.. i like to change to nouveau to use randr the right way.. since i've removed xorg.conf, randr works but don't detect the hdmi-output, so not the second screen
<skamster> my xorg.0.log: /msg NickServ identify
<vimpulse> skamster:  what command did you use to install binary nvidia drivers?  Hint:  history | less -i
<UndergrounD> i want to completly remove both tcl and eggdrop and then ill reinstall im still a noob here but learning fast.    autoremove then?
<skamster> what's confusing: it loads first nvidia, the nouveau.. then it detects both displays, couldn't set a mode for one and fail about that (it tells, it loads the deprecated nv)
<Masterlorn> Ok I cant use my Mouse properly. It is there and I can move it but I cant click anything except from the Apps in the Toolbar on the left.  I use Win7 64 bit and I have Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit installed
<vimpulse> skamster:  2.  also, why do you not want to use the regular nv driver?  :)
<[snake]> well vimpulse, it's not working... It's simply outputting information about the application that I type such as "banshee"
<vimpulse> [snake]:  that's what it should do.  :)
<skamster> vimpulse, because of default-settings and a new graphic-card
<skamster> ;)
<vimpulse> Masterlorn:  does it work fine in Windows?  Note:  I am not claiming your problem.  :)
<Masterlorn> never had any problems on windows :d
<Masterlorn> :D
<vimpulse> [snake]:  you wanted to see English descriptions, right?  Preferably in software-center, correct?
<iceroot> UndergrounD: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<iceroot> UndergrounD: autoremove is something different
<[snake]> vimpulse, ah, i see now, thanks!
<UndergrounD> ok thanks
<vimpulse> [snake]:  you're welcome :)
<Masterlorn> but my keyboard works fine btw
<quiescens> purge does not do what a lot of people think it does
<vimpulse> iceroot:  why use --purge ?
<iceroot> vimpulse: to remove conffiles
<skamster> no idea why it don't detect hdmi?
<vimpulse> iceroot:  why?  The user may have edited their conffiles.  :)
<iceroot> vimpulse: "conffile" has a different meaning for dpkg
<iceroot> vimpulse: apt-get will NEVER remove configuration fils from /home/username/
<vimpulse> iceroot:  for me, /etc/dansguardian/dansguardian.conf is a conffile that I've edited.
<Asifan> hello
<iceroot> vimpulse: yes
<vimpulse> Asifan:  hi :)
<tom95> hi, I installed libsocialweb for using its dbus, but it doesnt show up in d-feet. Restarting didnt help either, do I have to run explicitly or something?
<theadmin> vimpulse: apt-get remove won't touch that, apt-get purge will though
<vimpulse> iceroot:  why would i ever want to remove it?  :)
<Asifan> please some one help me with UBUNTU unstallation
<iceroot> vimpulse: he said "how to remove foobar completly"
<Asifan> installation
<vimpulse> iceroot:  why did he want to remove it completely?  :)
<iceroot> vimpulse: ask him
<vimpulse> Asifan:  hi.  What is your first language?
<litropy> I'm having a problem with possibly the video driver for my dvi out itself. When I'm in OS X, the picture is smooth. In Ubuntu on the same machine, it's choppy. Is there a better chan for this?
<Asifan> english/arabic both are fine
<iceroot> vimpulse: e.g. you want to remove them if you never need the package again, if you messed up with the configuration file
<iceroot> vimpulse: and as i said already "conffile" has a special meaning for dpkg
<iceroot> vimpulse: e.g. /etc/init.d/apache2 is a conffile  but you will never edit the file like /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<alexeilevitsky> hi guys
<alexeilevitsky> I have a problem
<tensorpudding> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iceroot> vimpulse: so understand what a conffile is maybe have a look at "divert" in the manpage from dpkg
<alexeilevitsky> My Windows installation is in the same sda as another partition, what happens if i delete the ubuntu partition?
<Bobenhaus> damn software update is taking forever wtf??!?
<iceroot> vimpulse: also /etc/cron.d/awstats is a conffile and you will normally never edit that file
<Bobenhaus> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<vimpulse> Asifan:  welcome.  Please ask your question.  Please also tell us what you tried and what it did.  If it all fits on one line, then please don't press Enter in mid-question.  :)
<martian> alexeilevitsky: that will be fine
<how2changekeyrin> how can i change the keyring password in ubuntu 10.04?
<vimpulse> iceroot:  fair point :)
<alexeilevitsky> martian, i tried once before and it made my comp unable to boot
<Bobenhaus> !software-manager
<alexeilevitsky> couldn't find NT sumthing
<theadmin> how2changekeyrin: seahorse
<martian> Unable to boot in to windows?
<alexeilevitsky> is it 100% safe?
<alexeilevitsky> yes
<litropy> I'm now trying the following: http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/341279-Ubuntu-11-04-choppy-video-playback-fix
<stephans_> Is there a way in ubuntu to set witch display will be the main display if oyu have a laptop and a external monitor?
<vimpulse> UndergrounD:  Did you want to remove even the conffiles?  You usually shouldn't need to do that.  And if you edited them, --purge will permanently delete your changes.
<alexeilevitsky> the sda is ntfs tough
<alexeilevitsky> :\
<theadmin> stephans_: lxrandr does that, there might be some way to do so with the default setting tools as well
<ryann> wow, ubuntu desktop installation doesn't recognize software raid?
<alexeilevitsky> It's really fuckedup
<iceroot> ryann: the alternate cd does
<theadmin> ryann: Yeah, only the alternate install CD deals with raid installs, still have no idea why
<ryann> thanks iceroot.
<ryann> yea annoying
<stephans_> theadmin: ok
<ryann> seems all that would be needed is to load the kernel module
<iceroot> theadmin: no space on the normal cd for that, also it will confuse users
<Masterlorn> i cant use my mouse properly on ubuntu 11.10 64bit can anyone help me?
<ryann> i already have the raid configured
<vimpulse> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<vimpulse> alexeilevitsky:  :)  there are sometimes even preteens in here.
<martian> alexeilevitsky: the sda is not ntfs. SDA means Sata Drive A. A drive doesn't have a format; only a partition does.
<alexeilevitsky> vimpulse wtf?
<eSoul> does anyone know something I can cat (something in /proc possibly?) that gives the motherboard model?
<vimpulse> alexeilevitsky:  go ahead... ask :)
<UndergrounD> i copied my conf file so i can replace after reinstall
<iceroot> UndergrounD: and what is the point of reinstall then?
<alexeilevitsky> martian, what i mean is that it's multi boot in the same /dev/sda4.. can anything go wrong?
<alexeilevitsky> if i delete ubuntu?
<vimpulse> UndergrounD:  if you leave out "--purge" it won't delete the conffile in the first place.
<alexeilevitsky> It's fucked up man
<iceroot> UndergrounD: linux is not windows and reinstall is normally useless
<Asifan> ok, so, i am tryong to install ubuntu, but is doesn't work. I am using an Intel MacbookPro. Live CD stopped working in Ubuntu 11.10, installation on a live USB, the USB does not get recognised by the EFI system, so I tried instaling it using EFI boot program, but the screen goes black and nothing happens. i tried instaling ubuntu on the HHD itself on its own, but when i restart the computer i get no file found. i kid you not to tell 
<iceroot> alexeilevitsky: stop with that language
<vimpulse> alexeilevitsky:  if you do not watch your language you will be forcibly removed from channel.
<martian> alexeilevitsky: I'm fairly sure that you should be able to delete it, but I certainly couldn't tell you it's risk free
<iceroot> alexeilevitsky: we told you already
<alexeilevitsky> ok
<theadmin> eSoul: This isn't exactly cat'ing, but dmidecode can help you (gives hardware information as specified by BIOS)
<vimpulse> eSoul:  lshw also might help.  or SiSoft Sandra(tm).  Why do you want your mobo model?
<alexeilevitsky> still, you think "pre-teens" in here won't talk like so in real life?
<UndergrounD> i think the prob is lying in tcl it seems
<eSoul> Thanks, theadmin, just needed something to get some info out, and vimpulse, just so i dont have to open the case to find it out, hah
<theadmin> eSoul: "sudo dmidecode --baseboard-product-name" will give it to you :)
<UndergrounD> so im looking at it first
<alexeilevitsky> also, since when do preteens use computer for more than games-for-windows?
<theadmin> err
<iceroot> !ot | alexeilevitsky
<ubottu> alexeilevitsky: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> eSoul: Pardon, got it wrong: "sudo dmidecode -s baseboard-product-name"
<how2changekeyrin> <theadmin> thanks
<alexeilevitsky> thanks bob
<eSoul> ahh, thank you for the correction.
<UndergrounD> believe me i am so determined to learn i will inevitably mess things up but thats the learning curv
<vimpulse> eSoul:  now i'm curious.  what's the real root cause of you wanting to know your mobo model?  :)
<eSoul> vimpulse: lol, mostly so I can check its hackintosh compatibilty -- I have only one intel/sandy bridge pc
<vimpulse> eSoul:  :)
<eSoul> I knew all that stuff was encoded in the bios/chips on the board, just wanted to read it out
<UndergrounD> and for the little editing that i have done on my eggdrop conf if i loos it no big deal writing the bot is the easy part
<eSoul> and its a mini-itx and I dont even know if I could read the markings on it if I opened it up with stuff in its way
<vimpulse> Asifan:  was "i kid you not to tell" the end of your question?  Every question should end with a question mark, and yours didn't.  :)
<davidvip> hi there, i have usb connected mobile 3G connection that would like to be shared to others over local LAN via router, what should i do?
<theadmin> davidvip: Err... consult your router's manufacturer? I don't think any routers run Ubuntu honestly
<eSoul> its outside the scope of this channel
<Ghrim> Is there a way to make the menus not show until they are completely loaded? It annoys me that the text shows first, and then the icons.
<davidvip> theadmin, mobile > laptop > router > others
<theadmin> !ics | davidvip
<ubottu> davidvip: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<martian> Ghrim: no
<Ghrim> well that sucks
<Asifan> vimpulse: you told me not to ue more than one line, and i ran out of charachters. i kid you not when i tell you i have been at it for several months with no success, i even tried installing ubuntu on sony vio and still not possible, a kernel problem. i have the latest ubuntu ad i have been in this channel daily . so can someone please tel me how to install ubuntu properly rather than just "it should work"?
<davidvip> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<martian> Ghrim: yeah, such a huge problem :-P
<Ghrim> ocd man...
<theadmin> Ghrim: If Unity is slow for you, why not use another desktop environment?
<Ghrim> its just that extra bit of polish that makes all the difference
<eSoul> Asifan: are your downloads correct/md5 hashed verified?
<Ghrim> im using straight up gnome as it is, not unity
<Asifan> yes
<KBentley57> hey guys, can someone provide a link to the ubuntu kernel config for 12.04 alpha 2?
<Asifan> eSoul: yes
<KBentley57> I can't find a link to it online
<Ghrim> just a bit annoying as windows doesnt have this 'problem' and im pretty sure mac doesnt either
<eSoul> well, Asifan, I hate to say it, but it should just work.  maybe if you had a specific issue with a system right now it can be debugged, but I cant give you an all encompassing soultion for all problems since no solution exists
<Asifan> i tried it o 5 different computers. pc and apple
<Asifan> i dont know what i am doing wrong
<tensorpudding> i've not actually seen this issue; on my system menus lag in opening and the icons appear with them
<roger_> hello all
<eSoul> what doesnt work?
<Asifan> ubuntu installation
<philinux> KBentley57: Ask here #ubuntu+1
<Asifan> its wont boot
<hex`> I need to recompile python, but where is located the sources folder?
<eSoul> you cant boot from CD?  do you know how to boot from cd?
<roger_> how do i install macbuntu theme? its a tar.gz file
<alexeilevitsky> roger_ you could try copying it to .themes? lol
<OerHeks> roger_, if it is a valid theme, drag & drop the tar.bz to appearance
<roger_> ive tried dont work
<Asifan> eSoul: yes it tell me kernel problem
<meskarune> roger_: un tar the file and look inside. there should be a read-me telling you want to do :)
<eSoul> all systems give you "kernel problem" or just one machine
<theadmin> !who | eSoul
<ubottu> eSoul: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hex`> I need to recompile python, but where is located the sources folder? There's nothing on /usr/local/src and only two linux-headers folder on it, but no python source code...
<Pici> hex`: You'd need to download the python source to do that.
<theadmin> hex`: If you want to get source-code for a specific package, do: cd WhereDoYouWantToStoreTheSource && apt-get source PACKAGENAME
<eSoul> ahh, sorry, theadmin, forgot to put my reciever nick in my message
<alexeilevitsky> roger_ you must use gnome not unity.
<Asifan> eSoul: all machiens will only boot live cd. not USB not HDD. this computer will boot nothing.   what puzzels me is that in ubuntu 10 it work fine! everything worked fine. what happened now?
<theadmin> hex`: So in your case: mkdir pythoncode ; cd pythoncode ; apt-get source python
<hex`> Pici I thought, after I compiled it, the source code was saved somewhere in the disk
<Pici> hex`: After you compiled it?
<hex`> theadmin: ok... thanks
<alexeilevitsky> Asifan: wrong. i boot from live hdd.
<theadmin> hex`: Ah, you are using a self-compiled Python version?
<eSoul> Asifan, I still dont know what kind of machine this particular one you are speaking of now is
<theadmin> hex`: Then just grab the code from python.org again
<roger_> what is the program i should use to open it
<Asifan> eSoul: intel Macbook Pro
<alexeilevitsky> roger_ archive manager?
<alexeilevitsky> roger_ you must use gnome not unity.
<hex`> Pici:  yes... I downloaded the source code, compiled it, deleted the source code... but now I need to recompile, so I thought the source code was saved somewhere in the disk... but as you said, I need to download it again
<hex`> theadmin: thank you a lot :)
<alexeilevitsky> roger_ it will not work on unity!
<Pici> hex`: if you've deleted it then it is gone.
<theadmin> hex`: No, sorry, sources don't magically get saved somewhere, it'd be just weird to do :D
<alexeilevitsky> theadmin no? :(
<theadmin> alexeilevitsky: ?
<eSoul> Asifan: did you hold down or press C during bootup to boot from disc?
<hex`> theadmin: yeah, I have no idea why I thought that... I think I confused source code with object files
<absence> how can i prevent apt-get from marking packages as manually installed when specifying already installed packages in order to resolve a dependency conflict?
<hex`> Pici: thank you very much!
<Asifan> eSoul: yes
<eSoul> Asifan: does it see the cd as bootable. at least try to spin it up and do something?
<BreezeKeeper> hi .. i want to install and test ubuntu .. do i need any drivers ? and where can i get them ? system is hp dv7 pavillion
<alexeilevitsky> BreezeKeeper, no you don't
<Asifan> eSoul: yes, i see the cd, it starts to boot then i get no boot mediu, press any key to continue, but when i press any key nothing happens
<eSoul> BreezeKeeper -- using the live cd will tell you if you need anythign special to use your hardware, but most works out of the box, and you dont even have to "install" to use ubuntu
<eSoul> Asifan: Is your disc reader in the macbook good?
<BreezeKeeper> okay .. i will try to install from usb
<alexeilevitsky> BreezeKeeper: Ubuntu live cd + UnetBootin + usb + Try without installing = happiness.
<Asifan> eSoul: no i am use the cd of anther macbook through firewire, this same setup worked before in ubuntu 10. not it doesn't
<roger_> how do i change from unity to gome
<alexeilevitsky> apt-get gnome3 ? o.o
<malakian> hey chaps
<malakian> i just installed ubuntu on an athlon 64 laptop
<alexeilevitsky> !gnome > roger_
<malakian> and it's hanging at startup
<ubottu> roger_, please see my private message
<malakian> not getting any error messages...
<eSoul> It may be a problem with new kernels/bootloaders then, try to use a local drive, even usb connected, but dont try to use a exported drive installed in another machine
<BreezeKeeper> live cd is just the iso which i download, or ?
<theadmin> roger_: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-fallback # And then choose one of those in the sessions menu
<eSoul> BreezeKeeper -- the Desktop disc is a live disc
<alexeilevitsky> BreezeKeeper, if you wish, you could let unetbootin do the job for you :p
<eSoul> the server disc is install only
<Asifan> eSoul: when i prepare a live usb i cannot see it to boot from it
<BreezeKeeper> @alex .. like it says on ubuntu.com im using universal usb installer .. is this right ?
<eSoul> Asifan: I mean a USB cd/dvd rom
<alexeilevitsky> Asifan !check boot order.
<Asifan> alexeilevitsky: no boot order in macs, i can choose what to boot from the boot menue
<kpas_> theadmin, would you also need this app if you do not want to use unity - gnome-shell gnome-session-common
<alexeilevitsky> oh macs.. lol
<eSoul> :-p
<alexeilevitsky> ask applecare.
<theadmin> kpas_: gnome-session depends on gnome-shell afair
<theadmin> kpas_: Err, vice versa
<Asifan> eSoul:  i looked at this problem for a long time. i even tried something else, just an hour ago. through firewire, i conect this computer's HDD to another mac which can load up the live CD. and used it to install ubuntu on this computer. when i restarted it, it woun't boot the HDD
<kpas_> theadmin, okay then only gnome-shell gnome-fallback is required correct?
<theadmin> kpas_: Think so
<Cassiopeia_> good day, im having some issues with installing "expect", or apt-get anything really... i get this http://pastebin.com/VGWdibUt anyone have the same problem? im running Backtrack KDE, 64-bit on a persistent encrypted USB stick
<bazhang> !backtrack | Cassiopeia_
<ubottu> Cassiopeia_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<eSoul> Asifan -- in that instance, the bootloader may not be getting installed in a way that makes that drive "transportable"
<bazhang> Cassiopeia_, /join #backtrack-linux
<alexeilevitsky> can you install ubuntu on a ARM ?
<theadmin> alexeilevitsky: ARM support is very limited, but yes
<theadmin> !arm | alexeilevitsky
<ubottu> alexeilevitsky: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Asifan> eSoul: so what sould i do? no matter how many times i repeat it i get the same thing
<roger_> y is it not recommended to change the theme to a mac theme
<toxiccity90> Hey there I'm having a connection problem with my RTL8191SEvB wireless card it seems that the speed drops from 54 to 1 MB almost every minute or so making it hard to download things. Any ideas how to fix?? I running ubuntu 10.10.
<Cassiopeia_> i know, but since i thought apt-get works in the same style, i couldask here?
<eSoul> Asifan:  You really want to try to boot the system you are going to do the install on
<malakian> Noone have any ideas on what to do if ubuntu just hangs after install? anyone?
<eSoul> Asifan: try using a USB attached cd/dvdrom
<bazhang> Cassiopeia_, no, go to the bt channel, please
<theadmin> Cassiopeia_: No, sorry, this channel only supports Ubuntu and official derivs
<eSoul> and boot from it
<Asifan> i did, it didn't work
<Asifan> i get no bootable medium
<Asifan> what puzzels me is that ubuntu 10 worked fine
<bazhang> roger_, the macbuntu theme? no it's not supported, it's poorly done and causes problems
<eSoul> then googling sounds like my next step, sounds like your disc isnt buring right or your system isnt reading the disc correctly
<Asifan> i did googling, the ame cd works on other computers fine
<eSoul> Asifan -- then use ubuntu 10 and "do-release-upgrade"
<eSoul> and pray :-p
<malakian> ok then....anyone know where I can find some tips, besides googling, on why ubuntu might be hanging on startup after installing?
<Asifan> where can i find it, tell me how to find it as i am not using an OS to copy or use links
<LightHash> hello guys i have this huge problem. my external usb (usb 2.0 sata bridge) hd is not accessible after windows crash . the partition is a hidden truecrpy partition within another truecrypt partition . i am trying to use testdisk but when i go to analyse drive g: which is the mounted hidden partition it shows 1 * sys=4f waning bas starting sector (chs) ... 2 * sys=73 .. 3 * sys=2B ... 4 * SpeedStor
<LightHash> .. what is all these?
<alexeilevitsky> is there an apk to install ubuntu on rooted android devices?
<alexeilevitsky> :(
<eSoul> Asifan:  its a command line app available right out of the box on install
<Asifan> eSoul: can you please explain more
<malakian> Am I even talking? :(
<Krenair> How do I switch the default application for magnet links from transmission to Vuze in Ubuntu 11.04?
<Krenair> malakian, ?
<eSoul> Asifan
<eSoul> Asifan: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man8/do-release-upgrade.8.html
<toxiccity90> I'm having an issue with the wireless RTL8191SEvB card. It seems to drop speed from 54 to 1 MB all the time. Running ubuntu 10.10 with kernel 2.6.35-32 generic-pae Going to update to kernel 2.6.38-13 and pray that fixes this. If anyone else has any suggestions?
<malakian> Krenair, my ubuntu install is hanging at startup
<malakian> after installation
<malakian> just gets to the purple screen and stops
<Hairpuller> Hi think im gonna def go bald with this headache
<malakian> i can text login with alt ctrl f1 but i dont really know any commands or anything
<Asifan> eSoul: i have not tried this idea. can you please talk me through it since i have to close the IRC to install ubuntu on this computer
<urfr332g0> Hairpuller, see medical help id needed this is ubuntu support./
<urfr332g0> if]
<toxiccity90> malakian: did you try changing how it boots? like holding down shift and booting to an older kernel?
<eSoul> Asifan:  I can not, I have real life chorses to take care of before it gets much later
<malakian> at what point should i hold down shift toxiccity90?
<Asifan> eSoul: i understand
<Hairpuller> Its just taken me 1hr of reboots to get my wifi to work but if I suspend I lose it again can I change the drivers or something
<toxiccity90> malakian: when you reboot hold down shift and a screen should come up with other kernels choose a previous kernel from that.
<malakian> ok, one sec
<urfr332g0> Hairpuller, lspci will identify the setup post the wifi card if you want help
<malakian> I *think* it said something about firmware missing at the end of the install
<malakian> but i have no idea how to identify what
<Hairpuller> thanks is that a different chat place
<urfr332g0> malakian, do you know the graphic card?
<malakian> it's on board graphics
<urfr332g0> malakian, and what is it lspci will tell uyou
<danileigh79> malakian: You may need to do a clean install... recommend getting ubuntu 11.10 from ubuntu.com and making a USB installer
<eSoul> LightHash, are you using ubuntu/linux to access the drive right now?  you can unmount it and maybe dd the drive contents into a file on a filesystem with enough free space (the total size of the drive)
<urfr332g0> danileigh79, it is a cleaninstall.
<Hairpuller> silly me you type it in terminal sorry
<jiffe98> where in the boot process do nfs mounts get mounted?  I have a program who's config is over an nfs mount and it seems to be trying to start before the nfs mount is mounted
<eSoul> but im not a truecrypt user and im not privy to the way it works
<urfr332g0> Hairpuller, yes. :)
<malakian> danileigh79, i just did that
<danileigh79> urfr332g0: I understand, but at times I've had to do *another* clean install to fix my issue
<malakian> urfr332g0 - sorry? What's lspci?
<klync> malakian: like `ls` for your pci bus
<danileigh79> malakian: I understand, but at times I've had to do *another* clean install to fix my issue
<malakian> I have done that several times now danileigh79
<malakian> it's not that
<urfr332g0> danileigh79, right and generally we investigate a little before advising that it may just be the need for a driver (graphic)
<danileigh79> malakian: sorry for coming into this late, so I may not have seen everything, are you able to boot into ubuntu at all
<toxiccity90> having issue with rtl8191SEvB card in ubuntu 10.10 with linux kernel 2.6.35-23 generic-pae. Card drops speed from 54 to 1 and doesn't run at correct download rates.
<urfr332g0> malakian, lspci in the terminal will identify hardware.
<urfr332g0> use the live cd if needed
<malakian> oddly i just got into ubuntu by holding shift and then picking recovery mode
<malakian> then it stopped and i picked 'resume normal boot'
<urfr332g0> malakian, cool, update and check additional drivers
<toxiccity90> malakian: thats the kernel menu i was talking about
<malakian> still got some rrors that flashed past too quick for me to see
<malakian> ok i'll try that now urfr332g0 - what am i looking for?
<Ub> Hi
<toxiccity90> malakian: additional drivers like for graphics card and other things
<prower> hello everyone :> i have the nouveau driver blocked in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common but it appears that it's still being probed on boot (and failing, since i'm using the official nvidia drivers)...how would i stop it from being probed/attempting to load entirely?
<urfr332g0> malakian, a update with update manager then look at the app additional drivers to see if any are there.
<LightHash> but dd it will get it fixed? the disk is a 320gb and it was like this. 8gb linux swap , 42gb linux / , 270gb ntfs (first layer) , then within that 250gb ntfs (hidden) . and after that happened the drive wont boot to linux. grub is damaged
<Cameron_> alanbell!!
<Cameron_> are you there?
<urfr332g0> !grub | LightHash
<ubottu> LightHash: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<LightHash> no i cant touch anything on the disk. i need to fix the tables
<LightHash> or find a way to recover the files before touching it
<leopa> TELA TAM 02/12 GARANTO 100MIL CLIQUES ANTES DE CAIR NO PHISHING http://bit.ly/yhJ6EQ
<leopa> TELA TAM 02/12 GARANTO 100MIL CLIQUES ANTES DE CAIR NO PHISHING http://bit.ly/yhJ6EQ
<leopa> TELA TAM 02/12 GARANTO 100MIL CLIQUES ANTES DE CAIR NO PHISHING http://bit.ly/yhJ6EQ
<FloodBot1> leopa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hairpuller> Hi reports I have this card installed:Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<eSoul> dd only writes the bits on the disk to a file that you can use without touching the disk, basically a bit for bit backup -- I wouldnt know how to fix anything with trucrypt or the like, this would at least give you a backup up the raw data
<eSoul> sorry, to LightHash
<LightHash> :(
<Hairpuller> Is there a known fix for problems with this card
<malakian> ok im at the update manager - will this get firmware that's missing?
<malakian> also how do i open the terminal?
<[Outcast]> I used the startup disk creator to make usb install disk. I need to know what file I can modify so I can enter the settings for the serial port console
<LightHash> is there any way to remake the partition without wiping the MFT?
<systemclient> I want to create a separate partition on my HDD for /tmp so that my SSD / does not get used that much. I created a 5 GB partition and put it into fstab with UUID. starting up, I got "could not open file" and booting failed. What is wrong there?
<Hairpuller> Is there a way of re-starting and stoping the wifi service without rebooting
<tumppu> yes Hairpuller
<Hairpuller> please tell
<eSoul> LightHash: Sorry, filesystem/advanced partitioning stuff is beyond me im afarid
<tumppu> press the wifi-button on your laptop
<Wargasm> I use Fn+F2
<eSoul> systemclient -- could you pastebin your fstab?
<systemclient> eSoul: sure
<gswallow> help :) I am having problems installing sun-java6-jdk from the partner repository.
<martian> Hairpuller: try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Hairpuller> thanks it might save the day
<gswallow> Seems I have to run run apt-get update multiple times and hope for the best.
<systemclient> eSoul: paste.kde.org/424046
<systemclient> http://paste.kde.org/424046
<eSoul> systemclient -- thanks, checking
<Hairpuller> Ill give it a go if Im not back soon it failed :)
<martian> Hairpuller: there is a lot of information online for how to get the atheros chipset to work in ubuntu. Maybe 11.10+ has it work by default, but I'm not sure.
<Hairpuller> Cheers Ive just installed pinguy thats whats giving me the griefe
<eSoul> systemclient -- at first glace I dont see why it wouldnt work, but im checking.  it isnt listed in "mount" or "df" is it
<systemclient> eSoul: what do you mean? I did not get into my system at, all, I work on a live CD right now
<eSoul> systemclient -- so with this alteration, you cant boot into the os at all?
<eSoul> do you have a folder in / named tmp?  it may be that the mount point doesnt exist
<systemclient> eSoul: it stops on a solid blue screen (kubuntu, before plymouth) and tells me something like "cannot open file"
<systemclient> eSoul: I have drwxrwxrwt tmp in my home dir
<systemclient> is the t bit the problem maybe?
<systemclient> s/home dir/root/
<eSoul> systemclient: strange -- can you mount the system's / partition then, and see if there is a /tmp that exists there?
<systemclient> eSoul: that is what I just did, and there is a /tmp
<eSoul> systemclient: you need to at least have an empty folder in / named tmp for fstab to mount that partition there
<eSoul> hmm, strange indeed
<systemclient> eSoul: and I emtied it
<eSoul> is the parition formated ext4?
<eSoul> partition
<systemclient> eSoul: all of them (except swap of course)
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I need to do everything I can to conserve my GPU's resources, so that the video to my HDTV isn't choppy nor teary. Any ideas?
<eSoul> systemclient: the one you are using for /tmp -- then you have ran mkfs.ext4 /dev/whatever
<malakian> so guys i got into ubuntu using the hold shift, selecting recovery mode method
<malakian> but im just updating it now via the auto update - is this likely to plug missing firmware?
<malakian> if not how do i find out what is missing and making it fail to start?
<systemclient> eSoul: hmm, I created the partition with the KDE partition manager, and I can mount it into /media/HP-tmp on the live system
<systemclient> eSoul: and I just mounted /dev/sda3 into /media/SSD/tmp
<eSoul> systemclient: Im afraid I cant tell you much more unless you have a way to figure out what file is missing or that its complaining about
<kos23> i try to install linux and one partition only shrink it without mounting why?
<systemclient> eSoul: any way I could find a boot log or so?
<litropy> My main monitor is off, for starters. I went into compizconfig settings and disabled wobbly windows ...
<malakian> *sigh*. is there a forum i can put my problem in
<toxiccity90> ok so I'm back. updating the kernel to 2.6.38-13 didn't fix issue rtl8191SEvB still not working correctly. also iwconfig reports its using rtl8191SEVA2
<malakian> as i'm not having much luck here
<eSoul> systemclient: Im afraid I dont know what they all are or which ones are from last boot or whatever.  I use dmesg way too much when I debug a problem that I dont know the log files very well
<LightHash> malakian u should see my luck!
<malakian> :(
<Adriannom> on xubuntu 11.10 i've installed compiz, but even though i've updated /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml to use compiz it just doesn't.  any ideas where i can go from here?
<systemclient> eSoul: dmegs gives me a lot of stuff and at the very end some EXT4-fs stuff
<systemclient> eSoul: apparently it mounted all the drives …
<LightHash> imagine buying an alienware m14x and got fried in one month then u get it back (with some feautres not working) and you stick your external disk to finally work and your windows crashes while you are working and your drive gets messed up and you cannot get your files back!!
<kos23> i try to install linux and one partition only shrink it without mounting why?
<systemclient> kos23: what do you mean?
<eSoul> systemclient -- dmesg is your current system kernel messages from when you just turned the machine on, its new on every bootup. its just telling you that it mounted those partitions when you mounted them
<systemclient> that explains the timestamps, that was me on the live CD …
<systemclient> eSoul: okay, any idea where I can find the logs for the other system?
<eSoul> systemclient -- the only thing I can see is your options part
<eSoul> systemclient: sw?
<eSoul> oh, nvnm ,swap
<systemclient> eSoul: that part worked before, I just inserted that /tmp line
<kos23> i tried to install linux and suggested partitionng windows all partition make set mount apart from sda7 who make shring it.....it is necessary to make and sda7 set mount of /dev/sda7 to /windows/F
<eSoul> systemclient: I figured. I just read the line wrong  maybe your defaults option isnt valid for /tmp?
<macmartine> Any ISPConfig users? It just started to not update tmy site .conf nginx files, even though ispconfig somehow remembers the changes. They just aren't showing up on disk. Any ideas?
<systemclient> eSoul: hmm, I have no idea. I mean it is the same type of partition thatn /home and /var are …
<eSoul> systemclient: true, but looking at other fstabs, options used are of the nodev,nosuid,noexec
<kos23> do you understand systemclient what happened with set mount?
<LightHash> any program that will fix mft in linux?
<systemclient> kos23: afaik it will make your Windows data usable on Linux
<eSoul> systemclient: ahh, try it without a /tmp folder in /
<kos23> ok
<systemclient> eSoul: huh? I thought one needs the mount moint
<systemclient> point
<kos23> thanks then continue intstallation regularly
<systemclient> kos23: I'd say so
<kos23> what i can do for this partition
<eSoul> systemclient: Me too, but its something im reading on ubuntuforums -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=891612
<Adriannom> anyone?
<zykotick9> systemclient: i wouldn't be surpirsed if removing /tmp breaks things, quickly
<reCAPTCHA> Hi. My built in wifi card on my laptop is busted and I have a dongle to replace it. Can someone walk me through how to blacklist the internal wifi card?
<slipknot> hi some to link my ip public to do domaine name any idea
<Night_fury> Hey I need a little help guys
<PedramH> Hello when I Log in with Ubuntu 3D there is no launch pad
<Night_fury> anyone?
<eSoul> systemclient -- the line I read is -- After you have copied contents of erstwhile /var and /tmp to their new partitions, remove these directories from erstwhile /. No symlink, no nothing. Make fstab entries for /tmp and /var. You will find fstab in your erstwhile /etc. Make entries like
<slipknot> hi some to link my ip public to do domaine name any idea
<slipknot> hi to link my ip public to do domaine name any idea
<systemclient> eSoul: they use 0 0 instead of 0 2
<systemclient> eSoul: so maybe I need to mount it in pass 0 or 1 instead of 2?
<brendan> hello. I've just run apt-get upgrade on my oneiric box and now it keeps forcing my login to gnome-fallback mode, as if my 3d drivers weren't working. But running eg gnome-shell --replace & works, so I think it's just the test that's broken. Does anyone know how the test works?
<PedramH> anybody here can help me?
<eSoul> systemclient: possibly. I never knew what those numbers really did either, outside of what they were called :-p
<Guest1236> root 8080
<Night_fury> Hey guys i want to accelerate my touch pad in ubuntu
<Night_fury> do you guys know how
<Night_fury> ?
<systemclient> eSoul: I'll try using a 1. A 0 seems to break the / maybe or so …
<Night_fury> it doesnt work through system setting
<rymate1234> Night
<Guest1236> hiiiiiiiii
<Night_fury> Hi rymate1234
<rymate1234> hi
<rymate1234> well
<rymate1234> i was gonna suggest system settings
<eSoul> systemclient -- sounds good.  if it still fusses you should try to remove the folders from your / partition and test as well
<Night_fury> system setting doesnt work :(
<systemclient> eSoul: hmm, with /var it worked directy
<systemclient> Night_fury: what does "not work" mean? There was no setting for it?
<eSoul> systemclient: i understand, im just going with what I see on the post, havent tried it myself
<systemclient> eSoul: error: hd0 out of disk. -- grub rescue>
<systemclient> eSoul: does not look too well …
<eSoul> indeed
<Night_fury> there are setting for it
<mishandkez> have lost system tray...can anyone help?
<Night_fury> but it doesnt acclerate my touchpad
<rymate1234> Night_fury: you changed to the touchpad tab?
<theadmin> mishandkez: What Ubuntu version/desktop environment?
<Night_fury> yes i did
<systemclient> eSoul: maybe I should try the 0 instead?
<reCAPTCHA> Can someone help me blacklist my internal wifi card?
<recon69_lap>  hi, been trying to update soundjuicer on a 10.04 system, i added the repo for the update but the bug seems to still be there, how do i check to see if the update has taken
<eSoul> systemclient: Possibly. i not even sure why grub would be complaining like that
<Night_fury> even though i changed it it doesnt accelerate you know
 * Night_fury is sad
<TheRedOctober> Does anyone know a good front end for pulseaudio networking?  In 10.04 I used padevchooser, which appears to not be available in current and upcoming releases.
<systemclient> eSoul: apparently, it falls into rescue if it cannot find its config, but that resides in /boot …
<eSoul> indeed.  you didnt wipe your boot partiton/folder did you?
<mishandkez> theadmin: 9.10 i think
<zgr> update manager tells that ligdata13 is untrusted, how to fix it?
<theadmin> !resetpanels | mishandkez
<zgr> something with mirror?
<ubottu> mishandkez: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<theadmin> !eol | mishandkez
<ubottu> mishandkez: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<systemclient> eSoul: I'll check (Kubuntu Live CD is super slow …)
<systemclient> eSoul: nope, data is still there
<mishandkez> theadmin: thank you
<eSoul> systemclient: weird
<systemclient> eSoul: I just deactivated the line now, I want to make sure that the system itself still boots …
<eSoul> systemclient -- you still need some sort of entry for tmp
<recon69_lap> ok, on a 10.04 system synaptic reports sound extractor as 2.28.1-3 , but if i run the app from the menu and check the about it says its ver 2.28.1 , the command in the menu is sound-juicer %u, so where has it gone wrong?
<systemclient> eSoul: I got the folder on / for that
<systemclient> eSoul: so that partition is just haning …
<bergelmir> what could be wrong if my .bashrc will not be loaded on login? if i execute "bash" all is fine.
<systemclient> bergelmir: it won't be loaded on login
<Adriannom> on xubuntu 11.10 i've installed compiz, but even though i've updated /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml to use compiz it just doesn't.  any ideas where i can go from here?  i would just do compiz --replace but it says it can't do that cause the window manager is already loaded, then the wm crashes
<systemclient> bergelmir: that is a feature, .profile or .bash_profile is
<eSoul> systemclient But fstab needs a tmp i do believe for the system to work correctly?
<systemclient> bergelmir: you need to add a "source .bashrc"
<recon69_lap> and this is all about getting the titles wrong when you rip multi cd records
<systemclient> bergelmir: in the .profile
<systemclient> eSoul: I just removed the line I added, so it should not be that bad I think. Anyway, I still have that error, my system is broken now :-(
<systemclient> eSoul: maybe the partitioning destroyed the booloader?
<bergelmir> systemclient: what if .profile isn't loaded too?
<sweb> i want to get directory size but i dont want to list it
<systemclient> eSoul: I mean I resized my sda1, and that would destroy the bootloader I guess
<sweb> du -ch list it
<systemclient> sweb: du -sh maybe?
<systemclient> bergelmir: do you have a .bash_profile?
<bergelmir> systemclient: nope
<systemclient> bergelmir: bash selectes either .profile or .bash_profile on login and .bashrc on non-login shells
<eSoul> systemclient -- true, but bootloader should be installed to /dev/sda, master boot record, not to an indidual partition, at least if its the only OS
<eSoul> ends up causing a lot less headaches that way for me anyway
<zgr> hey guys I've just run apt-get update and have errors on chromium-daily and i2p ppas, but can't remove them with ppa-purge (can't find packages). How to fix that?
<pozzz> do you know if ubuntu creates a backup disc image, which you can rely on if you mess up your system ?
<theadmin> zgr: You can remove them manually by removing the respective files from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<theadmin> pozzz: Automatically? Definetly not lol
<leo-unglaub> OerHeks: hi, i was here yesterday with the problem installing from an usb drive.
<zykotick9> pozzz: it does not (automatically anyways)
<theadmin> pozzz: Manually? Many ways to do it, what exactly do you want?
<systemclient> eSoul: but I do get the bootloader screen. So I guess something happend with it. Maybe the one on sda is corrupted and it now uses the (until now hidden) sdb one …
<leo-unglaub> OerHeks: i just wannted to tell you that if found the cause of this error
<bergelmir> systemclient: okay, but it seems like my bash isn't loading .profile
<zgr> theadmin: and packages that they have installed will become orphan?
<leo-unglaub> OerHeks: in case someone else has the same problem
<theadmin> zgr: Yeah. And I have no idea how to get dpkg to list all packages from a specific repo sadly
<systemclient> bergelmir: that is strange … do the permissions are correct?
<zgr> damn that sucks
<eSoul> systemclient -- maybe.   sounds like some sort of grub reinstall should take place to get it going  i unfortunately need to get ready to leave town for the weekend and must depart
<bergelmir> systemclient: same permisssions as on my laptop
<leo-unglaub> OerHeks: the solution is: dont install from an usb3 port. it simply don't work. if you use the usb2 port, everything is fine
<leo-unglaub> http://chengaiti.wordpress.com/2011/09/19/setting-cd-rom-couldnt-be-mounted-when-installing-11-04-server-via-usb-stick/
<pozzz> zykotick9, theadmin: Automatically, I meant. I use VST plugins with lmms. They wored two weeks ago and now they do not.
<pozzz> *worked
<theadmin> pozzz: Then nope, sorry
<pozzz> ok
<pozzz> thanks
<theadmin> Actually, doesn't Ubuntu come with some sort of a time machine nowadays? Deja Dup or whatnot?
<theadmin> pozzz: Check that, it may have been configured
<Adriannom> on xubuntu 11.10 i've installed compiz, but even though i've updated /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml to use compiz it just doesn't.  any ideas where i can go from here?  i would just do compiz --replace but it says it can't do that cause the window manager is already loaded, then the wm crashes
<pozzz> theadmin: ok
<eSoul> i actually had an issue like leo-unglaub just mentioned in that webpage -- I fixed my issue by fdisk-ing the usb drive and finding out it had an invalid partition table (something like 4 partitions on it for no reason.  I removed all partitions and made a new one to be 1 and wrote the changes to disk.  I noticed it in the dmesg output with it showed the sd device (sdk) in my example, but no
<eSoul> partitions, even though I could stick it in a windows pc and it gave me something
<leo-unglaub> eSoul: i resolved it by mounting it manualy, do you thing we should create a ticket for that?
<leo-unglaub> eSoul: i think very much users are having this problem
<leo-unglaub> and i took me alomst 6 hours to find out
<eSoul> leo-unglaub -- I think it was just my thumb drives issue personally.  I dont know what caused its partition table to become invalid but all I did was recreate a valid one with just 1 partition and used USB Universal Installer to remake my ubuntu usb stick
<WhiteEye> Hello
<zgr> damn apt-get update reports GPG errors even after I have changed mirror to United States what can be the reason?
<leo-unglaub> eSoul: i had this problem on multipe conputers, every time i tryed the usb3 port
<eSoul> It could just be a usb3 thing then?
<eSoul> I used usb2 the whole time
<leo-unglaub> eSoul: thats what i think, on usb i don't have this problem with the exact same stick
<pozzz> theadmin: don't know how it works (Deja Dup), but I don't have it installed anyway
<theadmin> pozzz: Ah, okay, well then nothing I can do
<pozzz> theadmin: Yeah. Thanks anyway
<eSoul> I thought I should mention my issue just because it seemed related due to mounting issues.  I believe it came down to the kernel not easily seeing the partitions since it was "invalid"
<bananstol> what is generally accepted as the more efficient vindow manager between openbox and lxde
<blitz> I don't think there is any generally accepted more efficient window manager
<trism> bananstol: lxde uses openbox as the window manager, so I don't understand the question
<bananstol> um, ok
<recon69_lap> anyone able to help me fix the sound-juicer multi cd rip bug?
<BreezeKeeper2> hi .. i want to install ubuntu 11.10 (dual boot, current os: vista) .. currently i have 2 harddrives: os & data (each 1 partition) .. where should i install ubuntu (or make the partitions) ? on os harddrive, on data harddrive ? or ubuntu on os and swipe on data ?
<pvivek> i want to start contributing to ubuntu
<KBentley57> keep the data drive separate
<tumppu> you should create a new partition
<archer}> hi. I need help, I think, reconfiguring the login graphics mode. I've install 11.10 server on an old box (Athlon64) and it seems to boot fine until it gets to what I think is the login screen, which is garbled. Just a bunch of diagonal lines and brighter ares
<KBentley57> install ubuntu side by side with vista
<tumppu> by makin data or os smaller
<tumppu> and install ubuntu to that
<brimlar> BreezeKeeper2: personally (just an opinion), I'd resize the Vista partition and put the Ubuntu install on the OS drive as well...that way your data drive stays static / untouched
<KBentley57> +1 brimlar
<BreezeKeeper2> kk .. thx
<ubuntu> My laptop seems to crash when starting the live CD. I tried to install to HDD from boot menu, and it crashed and put me in this live session. Can I modify boot to get into live CD with different parameters?
<ubuntu> There seems te nothing in advanced menu at boot.
<pinguy> ubuntu: do you have a USB mem stick?
<ubuntu> pinguy,  Yes, I booted off of it.
<deathr0ll> hello
<ubuntu> I have NOTHER ONE TOO
<pinguy> with ubootin?
<pinguy> download unetbootin and try that.
<ubuntu> I'm not sure, it says vmlinuz and I used universal USB installer/
<ubuntu> pinguy, OK thanks
<plusEV> np
<skypce> hi guys, i am making a shell script for download an install oracle jre , i have all commands need but i have troubles with some commands need sudo into the script , can you helpme please?
<skypce> i want build the script together with you
<systemclient> skypce: just write sudo inside the script
<skypce> systemclient,  i was trying it
<skypce> but dont work
<skypce> :S
<DOjha00> hey is any one can help me with environment variable??
<zykotick9> !doesntwork | skypce
<ubottu> skypce: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DOjha00> path
<systemclient> skypce: what do you mean "wont work"?
<Night_fury> ubuntu sucks
<llutz> !details | DOjha00
<ubottu> DOjha00: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<systemclient> DOjha00: what is up with tat?
<skypce> sorry systemclient it does work :D
<systemclient> Night_fury: how come
<systemclient> skypce: what did you do, what did you expect, what happend?
<zykotick9> DOjha00: use ~/.profile to configure your PATH
<Night_fury> systemclient i did not get my answer till now :(
<skypce> can send you a pv systemclient ?
<systemclient> Night_fury: my Ubuntu just crashed …
<skypce> sorry
<systemclient> skypce: pv?
<skypce> private message?
<Night_fury> I hope12.04 will be better than 11.10
<systemclient> skypce: just tell me what did not happen
<skypce> ok
<skypce> give me a second
<systemclient> Night_fury: well, Gnome is your problem, not Ubuntu here
<Night_fury> really?
<Night_fury> how come?
<systemclient> Night_fury: Gnome just has limited options for everything, so not to confuse the user
<Night_fury> No
<LukeNukem> hi, can someone tell me how to do chmod
<Night_fury> there is an option to increase trackpad accleration
<Night_fury> but it doesnt work
<lroc> hi
<systemclient> Night_fury: http://raw-output.org/20051215/remote-controls
<systemclient> lroc: what do you want to do with it?
<LukeNukem> chmod command please someone?
<llutz> LukeNukem: read "man chmod"
<Night_fury> systemclient I agree with you. but kde is so huge. I hope something lies between gnome and kde
<Mehrdad> LukeNukem u gotta smoke more man
<LukeNukem> wtf man Mehrdad
<Mehrdad> never thought i find u here
<Mehrdad> :D
<LukeNukem> whatchu doin here?
<Mehrdad> just for the lulz
<LukeNukem> xD
<Mehrdad> u know
<LukeNukem> -_-
<skypce> systemclient, by example mkdir doesnt work
<LukeNukem> stalker??
<LukeNukem> :P
<LukeNukem> !chmod
<FloodBot1> LukeNukem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bazhang> !ot | Mehrdad LukeNukem
<ubottu> Mehrdad LukeNukem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mehrdad> no man
<LukeNukem> lets go Mehrdad to offtopic
<llutz> !permissions | LukeNukem
<ubottu> LukeNukem: please see above
<recon69_lap> trying to fix the sound-juicer bug in 10.04 with multi cd titles, added the repository ppa;phw/musicbrainz to the repos and updated, now got 2.28.1-3 installed but the bug is still there, any one know whats wrong?
<TheRedOctober> Is there any sort of wifi analyzer for ubuntu?
<recon69_lap> TheRedOctober: install wireshark
<joeb> I have it set in Power Management that I don't want anything to happen when I close the lid of my laptop and I'm on AC yet it still goes to sleep. Is there somewhere that I can find what is causing this?
<lroc> im setting up unattended installation with a preseed file. Now i want to setup nis clients. are there switches(d-i) for that or do I have to do the configuration in the post-install?
<recon69_lap> joed -> power managment
<TheRedOctober> recon: I am not looking for packet inspection, I am looking to analyze spectrum availability
<joeb> recon69_lap: I did that.
<recon69_lap> TheRedOctober: Sorry, no idea about that
<recon69_lap> trying to fix the sound-juicer bug in 10.04 with multi cd titles, added the repository ppa;phw/musicbrainz to the repos and updated, now got 2.28.1-3 installed but the bug is still there, any one know whats wrong?
<hive> which partition table should i use on my external hdd, if i want to install oneiric on it?
<recon69_lap> joeb: in 10.04 it has a setting for what to do on ac power when lid is closed, did you change that setting/
<Plizzo> I have an installation of Ubuntu Server 11.10 x64 which is freezing completely at random occasions. I've tried to modify the grub parameters, change kernel, running memtests, tailing logs, but nothing helps. Does anyone here know how to solve this?
<Adriannom> on xubuntu 11.10 i've installed compiz, but even though i've updated /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml to use compiz it just doesn't.  any ideas where i can go from here?  i would just do compiz --replace but it says it can't do that cause the window manager is already loaded, then the wm crashes
<DarkStar1> Hi all need quick help. Apache user is www-data on my system how can I chmod a file to that user? Everytime I try I get an error
<zykotick9> DarkStar1: use "chown" to change ownership, chmod changes permission
<DarkStar1> zykotick9: sorry. lack of sleep confusing me
<Plizzo> My ubuntu is constantly freezing, could someone try to help me? :/
<justinhill> Hey everyone: I'm experiencing painfully slow download speeds the default repos... has anyone else been experiencing this?
<DOjha00> hey, i was trying to install  db2 in ubuntu 10.10 when i extracted it, i found only db_install how can i install it??? Plz tell me the command..
<zykotick9> justinhill: change your mirror
<recon69_lap> trying to fix the sound-juicer bug in 10.04 with multi cd titles, added the repository ppa;phw/musicbrainz to the repos and updated, now got 2.28.1-3 installed but the bug is still there, any one know whats wrong?
<kraz3d> Anyone got a minute to help me w/ screenlets? The screenlets deamon is open, some screenlets are running, but nothing is showing on the desktop
<justinhill> zykotick9: I've been googling around for how to do just that, but I haven't had any success.  Perhaps I'm not using the correct search terms?
<Mech0z> Do I need to do something special to be able to connect to my new ubuntu install with tightvnc from windows other than changing the setting in the Desktop sharing preferences
<zykotick9> justinhill: sorry, i can't personally help with the details (i believe it's an option in Ubuntu Software Center somewhere)
<justinhill> zykotick9: Ahh, yeah.  I'm using Ubuntu Server.  Look, ma!  No GUI!
<DarkStar1> can't precise just be 12.02 11.10 isn't my cup of tea
<zykotick9> justinhill: sources.list then
<DarkStar1> :)
<llutz> !pm | DOjha00
<ubottu> DOjha00: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<justinhill> zykotick9: I should have phrased better.  I don't know where the list of mirrors is at.
<zykotick9> justinhill: /etc/apt/sources.list
<justinhill> zykotick9: Oh, they're all in there?  I just have to comment out the defaults?
<zykotick9> justinhill: oh, like the available mirrors?  no idea.
<justinhill> Or something like that
<justinhill> Yeah
<justinhill> That's what I'm askign for :P
<justinhill> Thanks anyway.  I'll keep looking, zykotick9
<DOjha00> sorry for that..
<UICTamale> Hi everyone - I have a fitpc2 that I'd like to run ubuntu on, but even after reading this whole guide:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo  I'm not sure what to actually download and turn into a USB drive first.. help please?
<Suvarin> hey
<Suvarin> is there anyone playing omerta here
<DOjha00> really i m new to the channel so i m not familiar with the rules..
<justinhill> zykotick9: Found it:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<systemclient> skypce: mkdir fails because the parent directories do not exist, right?
<systemclient> skypce: use `mkdir -p` instead. This has nothing to do with sudo
<Mech0z> Do I need to do something special to be able to connect to my new ubuntu install with tightvnc from windows other than changing the setting in the Desktop sharing preferences
<Alexified> I have Ubuntu 10.04 running on my home server, trying to share to my xbox via samba. has it all setup and configured, it shows up in Mac OS X, and Windows.. but not on my xbox.. any suggestions?
<systemclient> Alexified: maybe the xbox is not in the same network, or cannot find the host?
<systemclient> Alexified: you cannot ping the computer from the xbox, can you?
<Alexified> it is on the same network :/
<zykotick9> Alexified: are you sure your xbox supports SMB(Samba) shares, i though you needed to use a UPNP server.
<assil_> hey people :)
<Alexified> of course it supports SMB lol
<zykotick9> !upnp | Alexified
<ubottu> Alexified: To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<Alexified> o.o
<assil_> I need some help please with mod_security2
<Alexified> ….
<Alexified> what.
<Alexified> -_-
<Alexified> thats retarded
<FloodBot1> Alexified: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<assil_> han anybody give me a hand ?
<recon69_lap> Mech0z: might want to check the permission on the directory you sharing, linux is a bit picky about those things
<klync> assil_: you haven't asked a question yet
<recon69_lap> recon
<recon69_lap> trying to fix the sound-juicer bug in 10.04 with multi cd titles, added the repository ppa;phw/musicbrainz to the repos and updated, now got 2.28.1-3 installed but the bug is still there, any one know whats wrong?
<Alexified> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 10 kB, installed size 104 kB
<DOjha00> hey ,Is anyone can tell me for jdk where will i have to set path???
<assil_> klync : Was waiting for someone to respond :p
<assil_> klync : after installing mod_security, via apt-get
<assil_> klync : I downloded some rules and put them here  : /etc/modsecurity/rules
<brimlar> Mech0z: this is an older how-to, but may still give you the info you need: http://www.howtoforge.com/configure-remote-access-to-your-ubuntu-desktop
<DOjha00> I have google it and done in that way but still i can not run my program...
<klync> assil_: please don't address me personally - i have no idea what the solution to your problem is, bc you haven't described it; i was only trying to help you get started in this channel by pointing out that you need to ask your question. saying "i need help" isn't going to help anyone
<recon69_lap> recon
<assil_> klync : ok ! thank you :) i'm sorry for the inconvenience
<recon69_lap> trying to fix the sound-juicer bug in 10.04 with multi cd titles, added the repository ppa;phw/musicbrainz to the repos and updated, now got 2.28.1-3 installed but the bug is still there, any one know whats wrong?
<zykotick9> !repeat | recon69_lap
<ubottu> recon69_lap: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<klync> assil_: no worries .... so, tell us all: what is your problem? something about mod_security rules ...?
<quentusrex> Where can I go to find more info on ubuntu versions(such as gnome, kde, etc).
<zykotick9> assil_: describe the problem all on one line, and don't include anyones nickname
<assil_> Question : Mod_security is set and configured, rules loaded (i think) but it doesn't block any malicious traffic
<zykotick9> quentusrex: what info are you looking for exactly?  They are all the same, just with different Desktop Environments
<log_in> I was messing around with my panels, and gnome-panels crashed, now when trying to restart it i get the following error: http://pastie.org/private/qcxo9r8ebvzec31aad0wfg
<log_in> I have tried to restore my pannels but that dosn't seem to fix it
<kraz3d> What is the KDE alternative for screenlets?
<recon69_lap> trying to fix the sound-juicer bug in 10.04 with multi cd titles, added the repository ppa;phw/musicbrainz to the repos and updated, now got 2.28.1-3 installed but the bug is still there, any one know whats wrong?
<fellayaboy> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<DOjha00> Hey ,I need help on  jdk how to set environment path?? I have google it and done in that way but still i can not run my java programs....
<fellayaboy> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<palin1441> hi
<quentusrex> zykotick9, I'm looking to find info on which desktop enviroments are supported on 12.04
<zykotick9> quentusrex: that would be an #ubuntu+1 question (but i don't think there is any change from current, it's whatever is available in the repo)
<theadmin> quentusrex: Gnome3, XFCE, LXDE and KDE are the officially supported ones for all more-or-less current Ubuntu releases, including Precise
<EvilResistance> quentusrex, "desktop environments" as in the different flavors of ubuntu?  Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu.  XFCE, LXDE (maybe something else), KDE, GNOME
<quentusrex> I'm preparing to upgrade a large fleet of desktop workstations, and after upgrading a few to 11.10 I was very disappointed with the removal of gnome2 in exchange for unity when the upgrade NEVER prompted to remain on gnome2.
<kpas_> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<EvilResistance> !notunity | quentusrex
<ubottu> quentusrex: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<zykotick9> theadmin: are you sure KDE is still official in 12.04?
<EvilResistance> zykotick9, it is
<ikonia> zykotick9: kde has not been dropped
<Nach0z> how bout LXDE and just forgo the ram-hog unity/gnome?
<EvilResistance> zykotick9, it may not be finanically backed, but it is still official
<theadmin> zykotick9: Why wouldn't it be?
<ikonia> zykotick9: canonical are just not funding it
<quentusrex> EvilResistance, yeah, I ran through that already. There are large bugs that have yet to be fixed when you deal with 2x2 monitor arrays.
<log_in> I was messing around with my panels, and gnome-panels crashed, now when trying to restart it i get the following error: http://pastie.org/private/qcxo9r8ebvzec31aad0wfg
<recon69_lap> quentusrex: you're in for a lot of fun over the coming weeks
<zykotick9> ikonia: that makes more sense - i'd assumed it was loosing it's "official" status, guess it's just "official support" it's loosing.
<log_in> how do i fix it? I am really stuck and can't do much other than use the termanal to start programs
<quentusrex> recon69_lap, why's that?
<ikonia> zykotick9: no, official support (technical) is still there, the only thing that is changing is canonical are not giving money to the projects development within the ubuntu OS
<recon69_lap> quentusrex: well, a large group of users probably not going to be too happy with the major changes to their desktop environment
<zykotick9> ikonia: thanks
<quentusrex> recon69_lap, that's why I'm trying to get out ahead of the upgrade and start evaluating the different options. I'd rather not mass update our systems and run into unexpected major changes.
<cypher-neo> log_in, Have you tried resetting the gnome_panels back to their original positions?
<quentusrex> recon69_lap, we have no problems with major changes. But we have to be able to evaluate them and prepare our desktop support crew to field the new calls.
<recon69_lap> trying to fix the sound-juicer bug in 10.04 with multi cd titles, added the repository ppa;phw/musicbrainz to the repos and updated, now got 2.28.1-3 installed but the bug is still there, any one know whats wrong? applying the update was supposed to be the fix
<bc81> log_in: can you try killall gnome-panel
<cypher-neo> log_in, If you were editing the config files, you can use the Terminal editor to unchange your changes.
<bc81> to be sure it's dead
<recon69_lap> quentusrex: options are not great as far as i can see, gnome3 or unity as far as i know
<log_in> i wasn't using the config editor
<log_in> all i did was move the botom panel to the right, when it crashed
<Mech0z> brimlar I cant connect to that when on the loginscreen, is there some way to enable that?
<log_in> if i restart they show up, but just for a second and then it crashes again
<log_in> I have tried to reset the settings but it dosn't seem to work
<mark__> Hi guys any idea why when I set wall paper in pinguy  it keeps changing itself back to a plain desktop after  a few minutes,
<log_in> what is the correct way to restore the gnome-pannels settings? I tried to delete all the gnome folders in my home directory, but it didn't appear to reset them
<theadmin> mark__: Unsupported here, go to #pinguyos please
<theadmin> log_in: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<cypher-neo> I am having a weird issue in GNOME Shell. I logged in and a unity menu appeared at the top of the screen and won't go away. Here's a screenshot: http://sta.sh/024e8dzgdr3u You can see the menubar at the top of the screen, underneath my GNOME Shell menu.
<log_in> yes theadmin, i have also tried that one
<log_in> and also tried using a script that is ment to restore the settings
<mikeliss> Is it OK to enable the TRIM command on an SSD *after* the disk has been mounted and used for a while?
<log_in> mikeliss: as far as I know, yes, it is safe
<mikeliss> log_in: and it works?
<plustax> im trying to edit my /etc/apt/sources.list  by typing gedit before it in terminal but it says read only
<recon69_lap> trying to fix the sound-juicer bug in 10.04 with multi cd titles, added the repository ppa;phw/musicbrainz to the repos and updated, now got 2.28.1-3 installed but the bug is still there, any one know whats wrong? applying the update was supposed to be the fix
<log_in> nope
<log_in> none of them did
<cypher-neo> I am having a weird issue in GNOME Shell. I logged in and a unity menu appeared at the top of the screen and won't go away. Here's a screenshot: http://sta.sh/024e8dzgdr3u You can see the menubar at the top of the screen, underneath my GNOME Shell menu. Any ideas on how to remove that errant bar?
<bc81> plustax: you must have root privileges to edit the file: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<plustax> bc81, thank you
<plustax> I did sudo and it worked fine
<log_in> http://askubuntu.com/questions/33471/gnome-panels-not-visible is what i tried to do
<bc81> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bc81> plustax, see above
<brimlar> Mech0z: if you mean you can't remote into the Ubuntu computer while it's sitting at a login screen, this is true...for this, the target Ubuntu box has to be logged in to the desktop
<log_in> just got help in #gnome, it was "gsettings reset-recursively org.gnome.gnome-panel"
<Mech0z> brimlar so I need to use some other software then?
<theadmin> bc81: It's generally more convenient to use "!factoid | nickname" rather than firing the factoid and saying "See above" to someone
<hossein> rkltj
<theadmin> log_in: Ah, might be the case with gnome3 heh
<plustax> bc81, ah I see!
<plustax> thanks
<hossein> hi
<recon69_lap> trying to fix the sound-juicer bug in 10.04 with multi cd titles, added the repository ppa;phw/musicbrainz to the repos and updated, now got 2.28.1-3 installed but the bug is still there, any one know whats wrong?
<theadmin> recon69_lap: I suppose the bug wasn't fixed in the ppa? Why do you think that newer versions = all bugs fixed?... Contact the PPA mantainer (or report a bug to Ubuntu's team, in case the package is present in the official repos as well)
<brimlar> Mech0z: you could set the user on the targetted Ubuntu machine to automatically log in, if you accept the security risk http://www.lucidtips.com/2008/06/29/enable-remote-desktop-and-auto-login-on-ubuntu/
<recon69_lap> theadmin, the update was specifically created to fix the bug
<brimlar> Mech0z: otherwise it's 1) use XDMCP, or 2) try some third party software like TeamViewer (others may know more options)
<theadmin> recon69_lap: Ah. Could you make sure the repo gets used, i.e. listed when you run "apt-get update"?
<Mech0z> brimlar the autologin sounds fine, but is the security risk great if I have a proper password?
<zykotick9> recon69_lap: at the bottom of "apt-cache policy sound-juicer" it should like the repository it's installed from
<opalepatrick> ubuntu 11.10 - new usb external hard drive - mounted fine when I plugged it in, but not on boot. I thought they were supposed to auto mount?
<zykotick9> s/like/list/
<adminewb> ubuntu lucid 10.04.4 was published recently; Q: why is its desktop edition not provided with jigdo files, where alternate and server editions are?
<brimlar> Mech0z: the target Ubuntu machine will be always logged in...you could set the screensaver to lock after a period of time as a small measure
<recon69_lap> theadmin:  says 500 http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe Packages , seems it might still be using the old one, the about dialog also only shows 2.28.1 and not the full version and there is no cmd line -v option
<Mech0z> brimlar so the security is localhost only, then its no problem
<brimlar> Mech0z: yes, the big worry is someone physically at the computer.  setting a password for the remote access would be advisable of course
<fidel> hi - i'm searching some kind of beat-slicing software (like not audacity). The only app i found so far is called 'freecycle' but it seems to not be available in 11.10. any alternative app you can recommend for that area?
<Mech0z> brimlar the computer is on a shelf without keyboard or mouse or screen and I dont think anymore in my building cares about it :P
<theadmin> fidel: "beat-slicing"?
<recon69_lap> theadmin http://pastebin.com/fn6DrYrp , seems to be the wrong version allright
<fidel> audio-file slicing theadmin
<brimlar> Mech0z: understood ;)
<adminewb> lucid LTS release someone?
<zykotick9> recon69_lap: "Installed: (none)" how did you install sound-juicer exactly?
<theadmin> recon69_lap: Well... If the version numbers in the PPA and in the official repo are the same, the one from the official repo will get pulled, so huh
<fidel> theadmin: something like that: http://freecycle.redsteamrecords.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/02/main.png ;)
<bc81> fidel: the best i can recommend is to build that app from source..(i personally use FLStudio's slicex in wine, runs ok for my needs)
<cfhowlett> adminewb   what about LTS
<adminewb> ubuntu lucid 10.04.4 LTS was published recently; Q: why is not its desktop edition provided with jigdo files, where alternate and server editions are?
<fidel> bc81: i was hopeing there is a way around compiling that old project but yeah ...seems like time to test it
<recon69_lap> theadmin: but they not the same as far as i can see https://launchpad.net/~phw/+archive/musicbrainz , synaptic reports 2.28.1-3 as well
<WasserDragoon> hi there i'm having problems with the update manager http://pastebin.com/X2cMmNbJ
<adminewb> cfhowlett, I couldn't google any announcement where they might have made sense of the like
<nathanel_> hello: i am having an issu on ubuntu 11.10 for arm pandaboard. when i do the install after expansion the system should normally load into the desktop. it loops ubiquity back to the install to start over again WTF!?
<nathanel_> i cannot find anything on this online
<OerHeks> adminewb, there are jigdofiles >> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<cfhowlett> adminewb   sorry, I don't know either
<theadmin> recon69_lap: I'm not exactly sure, but is the app you're trying to use GUI? Might want to check the version in the "about" window if any...
<cfhowlett> adminewb   see the link from oerheks...
<mikeliss> Is there any way to determine whether not having TRIM turned on is the reason a drive is slow?
<zykotick9> theadmin: in recon69_lap's pastebin it reported sound-juicer as "Installed: (none)", i think there is either details missing, or misunderstanding going on.
<ellipsis_> random question, but could someone recommend me their favourite open source fps? Preferably one with really good graphics (new computer I'd like to try). I sometimes play urban terror and it's really cool, so I thought I'd try another?
<OerHeks> WasserDragoon, try changing the mirror ?
<daftykins> mikeliss: you would have had to have written the full capacity of the SSD to it to start recycling bad blocks and thus have bad performance
<recon69_lap> theadmin: opps, on the wrong computer lol , sorry
<nathanel_> anyone?
<theadmin> recon69_lap: Um, huh?
<adminewb> OerHeks: I was using releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.4, but it appears to be the same ftp folder; look closer, you'll notice there are no jidgo's or templates for desktop
<bc81> ellipsis_: tremulous is my favorite fps (though i think there is a channel dedicated to games or off-topic discussion..you might get a better answer there)
<recon69_lap> theadmin: the computer i use for ripping cd's is my multi media one, connected to my tv, currently i'm watching the big bang theory which just finish. one min and i'll check
<mikeliss> daftykins: that's probably likely.
<OerHeks> adminewb, ?? http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.4-alternate-i386.jigdo
<adminewb> OerHeks yes, alternate and server have them, as I pointed out
<mikeliss> daftykins: of course, I don't think I've ever filled it completely all at once. But having it be near full, then emptied would have the same problem, right?
<daftykins> mikeliss: are you not running a new enough kernel for TRIM to be on?
<Mech0z> I have a ZFS partition on a raid card, but writing sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb dont show it
<OY1R> did something fundamental happen to ubuntu after version 9.04  i get some message about cmov when trying to install 10.10
<OerHeks> uh oh, you are right, adminewb
<daftykins> Mech0z: what about just "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<OY1R> kernel support cmove or something like that
<adminewb> OerHeks, so someone turning the publishing crank overlooked something then...
<Mech0z> daftykins 2sec, rebooting, but can it be a driver issue (it works fine under opensolaris which is unix though)
<Iznougoud> Evening all. I'm about to install some sort of antivirus on Ubuntu server, and as far as I understand there are three of four flavours to choose from. I'd like some input as to what to go with..
<mikeliss> daftykins: Nope. It's a server.
<zykotick9> Iznougoud: is this a mail server?  Why are you installing antivirus (on an OS that doesn't have a virus problem)?  For details "/msg ubottu virus"
<adminewb> it's only been a couple days since the build came out, maybe they'll fix it if the proper person can be notified
<OerHeks> adminewb, can't find the readon either :(
<patrunjel> If i have, for example, a text file ~/whatever/text1 and I want to move it to ~/example/ , but I also want to change it's name to, text2, for example, on the same command, how can I do it? (i went through cp's and mv's --help, but I only found the -b option for mv, but it didn't make the backup, it just moved it)
<adminewb> oh noes!
<Xanthippus> Heeey
<Nach0z> Iznougoud: if by "flavors" you mean the window manager, I'd suggest installing the normal Ubuntu w/ Unity first, and then install the window manager of your preference afterwards
<Xanthippus> How do i customize the Empathy emoticons?
<zykotick9> patrunjel: "mv ~/whatever/text1 ~/example/NEWNAME"
<recon69_lap> theadmin: pastebin.com/9U4WYtpd
<Iznougoud> It will be a mail server eventually. But for now it's among other things sporting an FTP, which handles media files and Windows apps.
<klync> patrunjel: mv ~/whatever/text1 /otherdir/newname
<patrunjel> i want to copy it * I'm sorry. I want to leave the text1 file, and copy it somewhere, but instantly changing the destination file's name
<adminewb> OerHeks any idea how to reach someone who could do something?
<patrunjel> going with my example, text1 would still be there
<theadmin> recon69_lap: y u no post urls as urls :/
<Elladan> So what are people actually using for a window manager setup these days?  I tried Gnome 3, which was fantastically better than that horrible Unity thing, but using a pre-alpha graphics demo as a GUI didn't really suit me.
<Iznougoud> By flavors I mean ClamAV, Avast and so on..
<Elladan> Is KDE4 any good?  I'm using XFCE right now, but it's kind of annoying.
<Xanthippus> patrunjel: Couldn't you just cp your file in the same place, then mv the copy to wherever you want?
<recon69_lap> theadmin: cause i got two computers and i typing from one to the other
<Xanthippus> Elladan: ikr I wanna feedback on KDE.
<bc81> fidel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/freecycle  also, you may have already seen smasher: http://smasher.sourceforge.net/
<cortman> Elladan, pre-alpha? Gnome 3.2's been out for a whil enow
<recon69_lap> theadmin: i try hard next time :-D
<theadmin> recon69_lap: Anyway, um, it seems the PPA version is installed... Therefore, I think the only thing you could do is contact the PPA mantainer and ask whether (s)he's uploaded the right package lol
<SmartTowel> I have Ubunut 11.10.  On the Sony Viao, the suspend doesn't work how it should.  When I unsuspend, all the programs are closed.  Any suggestions?
<patrunjel> Xanthippus, yes, but I wanted it to be more elegant :D I could always just make an alias (i need to do this quite frequently), but I thought there is an option for mv or cp that would let me do it
<Elladan> cortman: It's buggy to the point of unusability and lacks all functional config settings.  Looks like a pre-alpha desktop to me.
<Xanthippus> patrunjel: Not that I know of...
<theadmin> recon69_lap: I don't think I can personally help any further, sorry. el psy congroo
<Xanthippus> So... does anyone know how to customize the Empathy emotes?
<recon69_lap> theadmin: ok, well thanks, got some good cd's today and it's a annoying glitch not being able to rip the second cd
<cortman> Elladan, that's odd. Works like a champ for me. You can config with gnome-tweak
<JeroenDeDauw> I want to create a startup usb on a 10gb partition of a big usb device. Any pointers to how to do this?
<Xanthippus> I replaced all of the emotes in /usr/share/icons/gnome/16x16/emotes
<Xanthippus> :S
<Elladan> cortman: I pretty much gave up when it turned out the new version of gnome-terminal couldn't even render irssi without graphics glitches.
<theadmin> JeroenDeDauw: Sadly not gonna work, in order to properly create a startup usb you need to wipe the whole drive :(
<cortman> That IS one of the weaknesses of Gnome shell currently, though- no intuitive theme, etc. editor
<cfhowlett> JeroenDeDauw   startup disk creator ...
<cortman> Elladan, sounds like graphics card issues?
<theadmin> JeroenDeDauw: However, you can do something like dumping the ISO inside of the drive and installing grub2 on the drive and having grub2 boot the ISO %)
<JeroenDeDauw> cfhowlett: don't want to use the full drive (has stuff I do not want to erase)
<Elladan> cortman: Nope.
<auto_ptr> I installed nvidia drivers, now my computer hangs while booting, no error messages of anything, I just see list of services in the tty7
<JeroenDeDauw> theadmin: any docs on that?
<Xanthippus> I wanna replace the default icons with this set:http://dlanham.com/ui/riceballs/
<theadmin> JeroenDeDauw: None I can remember right away, sorry.
<cortman> Elladan, if you're so sure...
<Xanthippus> Pidgin only styled my icons, not the other person's icons...
<Xanthippus> Are there any other directories I need to transfer the .png to?
<theadmin> Xanthippus: Pidgin has some option of... "display formatting in incoming messages", disabling that might help.
<zykotick9> Xanthippus: people aren't going to see your custom icons, they'd see there own.
<Xanthippus> I know zykotick9
<Xanthippus> idc
<Xanthippus> theadmin: What exactly does that do?
<JeroenDeDauw> theadmin: cool, thanks
<ellipsis_> bc81, Thanks, and I didn't notice.
<theadmin> Xanthippus: Basically, display the message as your buddy sent it, not as Pidgin'd normally interpret it
<bc81> Xanthippus: /usr/share/empathy/icons/*
<Xanthippus> bc81: Tried there already, lemme check again.
<Xanthippus> hmmm no emotes there, just the social network icons...
<Elladan> So has anyone tried a tiling window manager?  I hear they're good, but it wasn't obvious to me which ones people liked.
<theadmin> Elladan: I personally love i3
<skypce> guys
<skypce> how can i do something like
<skypce>    sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/opt/java/32/jre*/bin/java" 1
<skypce> i need that * follow to the full path that begin with jre
<Pici> skypce: why not use tab complete to complete the path when you type it in.
<skypce> the next part of name jre* is variable
<theadmin> skypce: /opt/java/32/jre<TAB><BACKSPACE>/bin/java
<Elladan> theadmin: Thanks!
<skypce> it will be work in a script?
<skypce> i will try thank you both
<theadmin> skypce: I think the * will actually work
<skypce> update-alternatives: error: alternative path /opt/java/32/jre*/bin/java doesn't exist.
<beasty> evenings
<beasty> NixGeek: still alive ?
<skypce> i will probe theadmin :D thank you
<Pici> skypce: if you are trying to do that within a script, you'll need to use something else to discover that path, perhaps find.
<theadmin> skypce: Meh! for i in /opt/java/jre* ; do sudo update-alternatives install install $i/bin/java ; done
<theadmin> skypce: Err, pardon me, I typed install twice
<pablo_> jest ktoś z POlski? :D
<Mech0z> just downloaded this release http://zfsonlinux.org/ (Its not in the package manager) how is it I install it from terminal? I am inside the folder now in my terminal
<theadmin> !pl | pablo_
<ubottu> pablo_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<pablo_> POlsk A
<skypce> no problem theadmin thank
<Xanthippus> Mech0z: Either dpkg or apt-get if it's deb
<pablo_> where are you from?
<Mech0z> Xanthippus wouldnt it be in the software center then?
<Mech0z> if any of those worked
<auto_ptr> I installed binary nvidia drivers, but modprobe can't load them
<auto_ptr> it says there is no such device
<blackboxer> looking for a linux based program that can recover deleted files. The hard drive is question had windows on it. I know there are expensive commercial products that do this but I was looking for a free linux alternative. Anything in mind.
<LostPW> maybe you should try a reboot
<LostPW> @ auto_ptr
<theadmin> blackboxer: Photorec (part of the "testdisk" package in Ubuntu) can do that.
<auto_ptr> I rebooted enogh
<blackboxer> theadmin, thanks
<mohammadtiti> i have a problem installing ubuntu 11.10
<malakian> hello guys...tried to get some help earlier, wondering if anyone's about now
<malakian> ubuntu hangs when i start it up. I can text login but it just gets to the purple screen and stops when i boot after a clean install
<auto_ptr> my login screen doesn't show up. logged in from tty1, tried modprobe nvidia, but I am getting error.
<LostPW> auto_ptr do you use an laptop oder pc with hybrid technologie by nvidia?
<auto_ptr> LostPW: yes.
<mohammadtiti> i have a laptop with win7 HP X64 SP1 preinstalled on it(bundled with it)
<mohammadtiti> now when i tried to install ubuntu alongside my windows it doesn't recognize my windows
<mohammadtiti> i tried different versions of ubuntu, different cds even dvds....
<mohammadtiti> also different external dvdrws
<mohammadtiti> the result was the same....
<mohammadtiti> is there anybody who can help me with this
<mohammadtiti> ????????????????????????
<LostPW> auto_ptr ok you should try this...reinstall ubuntu and use bumblebee : http://www.bumblebee-project.org/ so i have solved this with my dell xps17. if a question left you can ask me
<LostPW> if you want to use a programm with your nvidia card you use the console command optirun $programm
<auto_ptr> Hmm, this is not my computer, I am helping my friend. I already see bumblee in /etc/modprobe.d
<auto_ptr> should I remove nvidia drivers?
<mohammadtiti> guys??????????? anybody help me with that freaking problem
<LostPW> you should install bumblbee with the nvidia drivers from the packets
<Pici> !patience | mohammadtiti
<ubottu> mohammadtiti: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mohammadtiti> ok
<mohammadtiti> sorry
<Mech0z> how do I know hwere a apt-get have downloaded to?
<Mech0z> I have downloaded http://zfsonlinux.org/zfs-building-deb.html but I cant find the dir so I can do ./configre and make deb
<mohammadtiti> i'm not familiar with searching in them but i did searched google
<bc81> Xanthippus: does this help you?  http://nilvec.com/android-emoticons-on-ubuntu-with-empathy/
<auto_ptr> LostPW: do you know exact package name to download? I should use command line :)
<LostPW> auto_ptr use the posted webpage there you can find the answer ^^
<Xanthippus> bc81: Thanks for the link, but when I go to that directory, the folder "icons" doesn't exist!
<Xanthippus> Should I create it?
<bc81> yes, most likely
<bc81> Xanthippus: obviously, you'll have to restart empathy for them to take (if it in fact works)
<Xanthippus> OK I'm crossing my fingers! :D
<Xanthippus> Wait
<Xanthippus> Can the icons be any name?
<Xanthippus> Or do they have to be the same as in /usr/share/icons/gnome/16x16/emotes
<Xanthippus> :-/
<barjo> hello
<Danith> I installed lxde now how do I switch to it
<Xanthippus> Danith: Just log out, then choose your desktop environment when you log back in.
<Mech0z> how do I find files I have gotten with apt-get?
<TheTFEF> Dongs
<Danith> ohhhh
<LostPW> Danith: you can choose it in the login screen^^
<zykotick9> Mech0z: downloaded updates/programs are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives.  Or do you mean to start them?
<Xanthippus> bc81: I made the directory in the link, how do I restart Empathy?
<Mech0z> zykotick9 I tried follwoing http://zfsonlinux.org/zfs-building-deb.html
<Xanthippus> Should I just log out, then back in?
<Mech0z> zykotick9 but I cant write ./configure and then I suppose I have to be in the folder for it to work?
<zykotick9> Mech0z: good luck.  Sorry I won't help with ZFS.
<Mech0z> eh
<bc81> Xanthippus: hmmm... not sure, (the version i have makes a little icon in the notification area where you can quit)
<mohammadtiti> ubuntu treat my hard as a out of the box hard, but as a matter of fact i've partitioned it to meet my needs....
<mohammadtiti> what can i do? and what is the problem?
<beasty> hmm pondering if anyone had any issues installing the ubuntu alternate on a recent computer ?
<Xanthippus> I'll just log out later bc81 :P
<mohammadtiti> yes <beasty> i do have
<beasty> mohammadtiti: what problem do you have ?
<MrKeuner> hello, I'd like to use orca to read a webpage out loud to me. I am not visually impaired so I turned of accessibility settings. Is there a shortcut to tell orca start reading me a webpage?
<bc81> Xanthippus: ok, but can't you do Chat > Quit (or ctrl+q)
<mohammadtiti> i have a preinstalled windows 7 and i want to install ubuntu alongside it...but the ubuntu doesn't recognize my partitions and in conclusion my windows
<usuario> ello
<cfhowlett> usuario   greetings
<beasty> mohammadtiti: well my grub refuses to start and if it starts ubuntu won't boot ... only black screen
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | beasty
<ubottu> beasty: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<usuario> ho yes
<mohammadtiti> what does that mean? what is its connection to my question and problem? i don't read you....sorry
<beasty> zykotick9: i'll try that
<beasty> just reinstalling
<cfhowlett> mohammadtiti   what do you mean ubuntu does not recognize partitions?
<Xanthippus> bc81: Thanks!
<stephans_> what was the name of the app that allows you to configure multiple screens in ubuntu again?
<bc81> Xanthippus: welcome :)  did they work?
<mohammadtiti> suppose you just buy your new laptop....how is your partitions? although i have created some partitions on my laptop but ubuntu treat my hard as if THERE is NO partition on it
<cfhowlett> mohammadtiti   can you start windows?
<bustedz> hi, i'm running 11.04 upgraded to 11.10 and can
<bustedz> 't seem to automount dvds
<mohammadtiti> yes i can
<cfhowlett> mohammadtiti   what message do you get that tells you Ubuntu does not see other partitions?
<RenatoSilva> hi, how to disable find history of gnome 2?
<RenatoSilva> what's new from 11.04 to 11.10 in short?
<Xanthippus> :P
<grendal-prime> ggggggerrrrrrrr
<cfhowlett> bustedz   read: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/the-complete-guide-to-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot-review/
<mohammadtiti> This computer currently has no detected operating systems. what would you like to do? 1)erase disk.....    2)something else (manual partitioning)
<cfhowlett> mohammadtiti   are you installing to wubi or dual boot method?
<mohammadtiti> i tried wubi but it didn't work...it gave me some errors. so i decided to do it in dual boot method (i prefer dual boot method myself)
<loganrun> why do some programs give menues at the top of the screen and some give menus at the top of the window, this is really annoying
<bustedz> cfhowlett: i've been happily using the machine for months, it's just this is the first time i've inserted a dvd :)
<Xanthippus> I hate Wubi
<Xanthippus> When you "uninstall" it just removes your ability to boot into it but the Ubuntu files stay
<cfhowlett> mohammadtiti   (1) did you hash check your ubuntu ISO?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<bustedz> i shouldn't need to install anything outside the default to read dvds, should i?
<cfhowlett> bustedz   sorry, I misdirected that url.  Please forgive.
<mohammadtiti> no i didn't
<loganrun> bustedz, don't think so
<loganrun> of course ripping might be different
<cfhowlett> renatosilva   read: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/the-complete-guide-to-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot-review/
<zykotick9> !dvd | bustedz
<ubottu> bustedz: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<loganrun> ha that bites
<loganrun> vlc I think can play dvd fine
<beachbum_Bob> how do i get rid of Xorg?
<zykotick9> !text | beachbum_Bob
<ubottu> beachbum_Bob: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<cfhowlett> mohammadtiti   corrupted .iso's can cause ubuntu to misbehave during live boot and/or mess up your installation.  Takes a few seconds to verify the integrity of your source software.  I strongly urge to you to follow the procedures in the url I sent to verify your installation media
<loganrun> yeah gui is overrated
<bustedz> i've done that, got the restricted packages/css installed but i think my problem is earlier; i literally can't see the filesystem or tell how to automount it
<zykotick9> bustedz: you don't mount DVDs, you play them
<bustedz> and don't really want to faff around with fstab unneccessarily
<beachbum_Bob> thanks ubottu
<loganrun> depends if the dvd is a data dvd or movie dvd
<mohammadtiti> ok thanks....as soon as i completed checking i let you now
<Xanthippus> Yep
<loganrun> but they must be mounted to play
<cfhowlett> bustedz   dual booting?   Does your dvd player work in the other OS?
<loganrun> the os shoudl support the filesystem natively
<loganrun> just can't decrypt the dvd video .vob files
<loganrun> that is top secret
<Xanthippus> B-)
<stephans_> my mouns has reverse scrolling... how can I change that_
<stephans_> ?
<RenatoSilva> cfhowlett: so nothing new except that they make that unity crap mandatory?
<CharminTheMoose> Why is it I can do 'sudo su', but not su root?
<theadmin> CharminTheMoose: No root password
<flash_> I just now updated my system by running sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade. When finished it seemed like it encountered an error. Now when I restart the machine it no more shows a GUI login, but instead tty.
<loganrun> root is not a command
<bustedz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/846295/
<flash_> How can I fix this?
<zykotick9> !notroot | CharminTheMoose
<zykotick9> !noroot | CharminTheMoose
<ubottu> CharminTheMoose: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<flash_> It is running in vmware, with vmware tools installed if it helps.
<loganrun> root is the name of a user
<cfhowlett> RenatoSilva   I only boot LTS so I'm not totally familiar with 11.+.  Sorry.
<RenatoSilva> ok
<loganrun> CharminTheMoose, you need to set a root password
<CharminTheMoose> loganrun, but su stands for switch user. In this I wanted to do 'switch user root'
<CharminTheMoose> loganrun, and I have set a root password
<bustedz> i don't even see anything in syslog when inserting the disc though
<bustedz> if someone could find my dvd player's remote control, that'd solve my problem too i guess. :)
<wakec> hiho
<cfhowlett> bustedz   did you address my dual boot question?  I ask because dvd/cdrom can fail silently.  Just replaced my drive after it stopped reading after 2 years - no warning.
<bc81> heyas wakec
<mohammadtiti> <cfhowlett> the procedure shown in the link you sent didn't work on my laptop
<CharminTheMoose> Slightly related question, how can I get gksu to work properly with synaptic? gksu -u root is probably not the Ubuntu Way?
<theadmin> CharminTheMoose: gksudo synaptic
<cfhowlett> mohammadtiti   "didn't work" means what exactly?
<bustedz> cfhowlett: not dual booting, no.
<korukor> flash_: did that really work? it should be 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<mohammadtiti> i restarted my laptop in the boot option, there is this option saying: check disc for defects
<beasty> zykotick9: ok i have booted now
<wakec> Is Fedora good for laptop?
<cfhowlett> mohammadtiti   not the same thing ...
<zykotick9> !ot | wakec
<ubottu> wakec: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<beasty> zykotick9: but now for some reason i only see like 2 cm of my X on top
<bustedz> hmm. i'm gonna go find a blank disc actually, see whether that magically works
<flash_> Heh, it might have been that. I'm relatively new to ubuntu.
<flash_> The problem is though, that I have no GUI now.
<Xanthippus> wakec: I had fedora on my netbook and it was good!
<zykotick9> beasty: i have no suggestions for that, good luck.
<mohammadtiti> means the first process of which failed
<cfhowlett> REDHAT - someone asked about getting ready for the RHCE - see this:  http://trouble-maker.sourceforge.net/
<loganrun> CharminTheMoose, that is all that is required. do sudo -, then passwd root and set you password, then you can su with the password you just defined
<mohammadtiti> typing in terminal the following commands: md5sum ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso
<wakec> Xanthippus: better than ubuntu?
<mohammadtiti> i did but it didn't work.
<mohammadtiti> what should i do?
<loganrun> CharminTheMoose, that is all that is required. do sudo -i, then passwd root and set you password, then you can su with the password you just defined
<SirVilleta> hello
<wakec> hiho
<zykotick9> !noroot | loganrun
<ubottu> loganrun: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<CharminTheMoose> Oh cool cheers theadmin
<cfhowlett> mohammadtiti   pretty much means you have a corrupted Ubuntu there.  Use the windows md5sum check instead to verify, but you likely need to download the iso again.  Check sum the downloaded ISO and the burned CD.  Methods are in the link I sent you.
<loganrun> CharminTheMoose, ps. don't do that since it is a bad idea
<bustedz> inserting blank disc has no effect. i'mo smash
<CharminTheMoose> Gotcha loganrun ;)
<lahwran> how do I get the mail icon in the panel to go away?
<cfhowlett> bustedz   boot and run your bios diagnostics to check the drive....
<lahwran> it's annoying and I don't have space on the panel for it, but it doesn't have a "remove" button
<mohammadtiti> how can i check it by my windows?
<stephans_> Ok answered my own question with google... to reverse scrolling direction do this:http://maketecheasier.com/reverse-mouse-scrolling-direction-in-ubuntu/2011/09/16
<bc81> lahwran: sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages (then log out, or restart whatever your panel is)
<cfhowlett> mohammadtiti   please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<bustedz> cfhowlett: will do, cheers. if the drive has failed after 6 months and effectively zero use i'mo cry though
<mohammadtiti> thanks
<cfhowlett> bustedz   LOL
<grendal-prime> can i query my kernel for something
<grendal-prime> tproxy to be exact
<GriGi> Hi, I got little problem and have no idea how to fix it. I got Ubuntu 11.10, when I turn on my EEEPC 1000H, I don't have sound until i plugin and plugout something into minijack
<Guest81066> hi all
<cfhowlett> Guest81066   greetings
<GriGi> anybody know how to fix it? Earphones and everything on minijack works good, but I have to plugin/plugout and then sound from my netbook work. Sry for my bad english.
<loganrun> grendal-prime, what do you want the kernel to tell you
<cypher-neo> I have a question. Will uninstalling gnome-session mess anything up? I don't want to use fallback mode anymore, and I'm having issues with nautilus so i was planning on uninstalling both of those. Will this break Unity or GNOME Shell?
<grendal-prime> if the kernel is compiled with tproxy support
<loganrun> GriGi, sounds strange, did you take a look at the volume control panel when you are doing that?
<Xanthippus> c ya guys
<loganrun> GriGi, sounds like a channel is getting muted or something, not sure if ubuntu would do anything like that automatically. i assume you dont' have a short in the earphones
<loganrun> grendal-prime, ahh, sounds like it is a plugin, maybe you can try and apt-get and install the package or something
<cypher-neo> I have a question. Will uninstalling gnome-session mess anything up? I don't want to use fallback mode anymore, and I'm having issues with nautilus so i was planning on uninstalling both of those. Will this break Unity or GNOME Shell?
<loganrun> cypher-neo, do you have unity installed?
<cypher-neo> loganrun, I do, but I don't use it. I use GNOME Shell for everything.
<GriGi> loganrun: I don't know if you understand what i wrote. Earphones works well, just when I turn on my netbook I can't hear the sound from buildin speakers, even if my volume is full
<GriGi> i always have to plugin something to minijack, and then plugout
<GriGi> then buildin speakers works good
<cfhowlett> GriGi   Low sound or NO sound....
<GriGi> No sound
<GriGi> completely no sound, even if volume bar is full
<bc81> GriGi: a longshot, but do you have any audio settings in your BIOS
<GriGi> i can  control volume but it gives me nothing
<cypher-neo> GriGi, Sounds like the speakers are defaulting to the jack even when it's unplugged.
<GriGi> bc81: I don't know, I didn't check that, i have netbook, Asus EEEPC 1000H
<theadmin> GriGi: I think you need to set a sane output channel in your mixer. If it's a laptop, set it to "PCM"
<loganrun> GriGi, I see, wonder if there is a problem with the jack, but most probably there is something messed up with the mixer settings, did you right click on the speaker and open the volume settings and check everything out when you can't hear any sound? also, you can install a better mixer with more control over the hardware settings
<brkolog> I'm getting error messages at boot from this laptop from USB:  ext2_lookup: deleted inode referenced: 634
<jsec> GriGi: terminal, run "alsamixer"
<cypher-neo> loganrun, Will uninstalling nautilus or gnome-session (which seems to want to uninstall when I try deleting nautilus) hurt my computer?
<OY1R> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82063234/
<theadmin> cypher-neo: nautilus is the filemanager in Ubuntu, the default one. You'll lose certain things (the filemanager, duh, and the desktop icons), but other than that it's safe
<OY1R> shh wrong chan
<GriGi> jsec: Okay, i got alsamixer on, what should i check now?
<bc81> GriGi: if any of that advice fails, you might try updating your BIOS (this is only noob advice, take it or leave it ;)
<jsec> GriGi: scroll to the right until you see 'Auto-Mute' and let me know if it's enabled or disabled
<cypher-neo> theadmin, Okay, well... let me describe the original problem. Maybe you can help me with it.
<theadmin> cypher-neo: mk
<cypher-neo> theadmin, This morning there was an update to nautilus, I think.
<Malo> anyone espert with eeepc asus?
<theadmin> cypher-neo: Can't be sure of that lol, don't really have any Ubuntu setup near me
<cypher-neo> theadmin, Now whenever a nautilus window opens, a nautilus bar appears at the top of the screen and doesn't go away.
<arnsa> guyz how can I add directory on terminal?
<theadmin> cypher-neo: A bar?
<cypher-neo> theadmin, I have to killall nautilus to make the bar disappear.
<theadmin> arnsa: "add" as in create?
<arnsa> theadmin, I need to add this: ppa:artfwo/ppa
<zykotick9> arnsa: "mkdir foo"
<theadmin> arnsa: That's a ppa, not a directory
<cypher-neo> theadmin, It looks something like the titlebar that appears in Unity when you open a window.
<bc81> !anyone | Malo
<ubottu> Malo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<theadmin> arnsa: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:artfwo/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arnsa> theadmin, oh sorry, I'm kinda new to all this stuff
<cypher-neo> theadmin, But not being in Unity, it should not appear.
<arnsa> ty
<cypher-neo> theadmin, Wait a sec... I have a screenshot you can see.
<theadmin> cypher-neo: Sounds like nautilus is calling globalmenu
<GriGi> jsec: I got Master, [...], Mic Boost, Beep. And then I can't scroll to right. "Beep" is the last position.
<theadmin> cypher-neo: Hm... It might or might not do that. Try using pcmanfm, see if it does that too
<jsec> GriGi: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<GriGi> 11.10
<GriGi> I think i didn't have that bug in 10.10
<cypher-neo> theadmin, pcmanfm? Terminal command?
<MrKeuner> hello, created a source.list file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d, yet synaptic does not see that repository, what am I missing?
<theadmin> cypher-neo: pcmanfm is a filemanager, install it via apt-get and run it, see if it works for you :)
<theadmin> cypher-neo: Random suggestion, any other would do too (thunar, dolphin, ...)
<cypher-neo> theadmin, It's sad, cause I like Nautilus. Is there any way to uninstall globalmenu?
<jsec> GriGi: ok, alsamixer again and then hit F6
<theadmin> cypher-neo: Not so sure, might need to uninstall all of unity
<zykotick9> MrKeuner: 1) it's sourceS.list 2) does that actually belong in sources.list.d?
<theadmin> cypher-neo: If you like Nautilus, hm, you can try Thunar then -- it feels like a clone of Nautilus (although somewhat more senseful)
<MrKeuner> zykotick9, it is a puppetmasterrepository.list file
<GriGi> jsec: I got "(default)" and "HDA Intel", and "enter device name..."
<sanjeev90an> how can i join parts of a movie in ubuntu?
<cypher-neo> theadmin, I'm trying something else in addition to that.
<cfhowlett> sanjeev90an   openshot or ffmpeg
<jsec> GriGi: select HDA Intel
<mohammadtiti> dear <cfhowlett> as you guessed the md5sum mismatched. now i have one more question: what is the difference between ubuntu dvd version with its cd versions?
<cypher-neo> theadmin, I looked up globalmenu in my repository... I realized the package I saw that got an update...
<cypher-neo> theadmin, was firefox-globalmenu and thunderbird-globalmenu
<cypher-neo> theadmin, I'm uninstalling those. ;)
<theadmin> cypher-neo: Those don't have anything to do with it (they provide integration for ff/tb for Unity's top bar thingo)
<GriGi> jsec: Okay, you thing that could help?
<cfhowlett> mohammadtiti   the dvd contains ALL of the languages - not something you'd need on a daily basis...
<GriGi> jsec: I got HDA Intel, and still can't see any "Auto-Mute"
<MrKeuner> zykotick9, never mind me. my problem was working with multiple hosts at the same time :)
<mohammadtiti> ok thank you very much for you time
<cfhowlett> mohammadtiti   have fun/be safe
<mohammadtiti> you 3-1
<Phillsen> Hi Guys, spricht einer von euch deutsch?
<jsec> GriGi: if HDA has been selected, go ahead and try to play some sound
<cfhowlett> !de|phillsen
<ubottu> phillsen: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<loganrun> dude
<Phillsen> thx
<cypher-neo> theadmin, Thanks for your help. Once you helped me figure out what nautilus was calling I found this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/65705/how-to-remove-global-menu-from-gnome-shell
<cypher-neo> theadmin, I think I'll try what's there too.
<GriGi> jsec: Yeah, it works. But I have to restart netbook to check. Because I don't got sound until i plugin and plugout something to minijack, then build in speakers works. Im gonna leave, and check that. Thanks for advices.
<theadmin> cypher-neo: That should work yeah (removing the appmenu packages seems like a sensible solution)
<ehsan_> Hi
<cypher-neo> theadmin, SIGH! I wish Unity would stop fixing things that weren't broken in the first place.
<cfhowlett> ehsan_   greetings
<Herman_> Hi
<cfhowlett> Herman_   greetings
<Herman_> Bow 2 me
<Herman_> I am teh guy that criated everything.
<cfhowlett> !ot|herman_
<ubottu> herman_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Herman_> Im not 13yra old if that's war ur thinkin
<ehsan_> I installed grub-imageboot and did "update-grub" in grub.cfg there is this line: initrd16 /images/kubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso which will load /boot/images/...    can I do something that instead of /boot directory it would go look for the image somewhere els?like in /sda2/images
<Herman_> Want proof? A/S/L is 13billion/M/Heaven
<loganrun> is there a way to stop windows from being automaximized when they are dragged near the boarder of the screen?
<aadrian__> does anybody know here can I find old mouse themes?
<orville> hello folks, need some help. i'm getting the following error. dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed post-removal script: Permission denied
<orville> does anyone know a possible solution?
<spacebug-> orville: du you use sudo before the command?
<orville> spacebug-: yes
<mattt_> Any idea why apt-get update would be retrieving empty or incomplete package lists?
<orville> spacebug-: but su-ing to root doesn't solve this
<orville> problem
<spacebug-> could it be that some other process has locked the file it wants to change
<spacebug-> like you have synaptic running or somehting?
<orville> spacebug-: aptitude was running before. but i quit it.
<orville> perhaps it crashed instead of quit...
<bc81> aadrian__: you can check herehttp://gnome-look.org/?xcontentmode=36  maybe edit one of those theme packs
<spacebug-> orville: could be. See if any process is still alive
<orville> spacebug-: nein
<spacebug-> hum
<orville> indeed
<spacebug-> orville: it looks like the package you want to uninstall installed a removeal script that it cannot execuet
<GriGi> Still nothing. But it's not big deal, I can live with that bug. But I have another question, I got my profile with password. When I login I don't have to type that password, but when I see my wallpaper, then window called something like "Type password to unlock the ring" appear, and I have to type password. What I have to do, to type password, before login, in the login screen?
<spacebug-> orville: setuid set on that file maybe?
<orville> spacebug-: i've mounted my /var partition and set it to noexec
<GriGi> Now I got only "login" button, no space to type password. But in settings I got checked: ask for password, or something like that.
<orville> spacebug-: but noexec should allow scripts to run, not executables
<orville> so that shouldn't be an issue
<GriGi> Short version: It asks for password, after login, not before.;)
<PhantomPhreak53> Anyone have a good HOWTO for setting up an email server?
<wmp> hello, after last upgrade i havent audio only in flash, and i don;t know what i can do with this
<spacebug-> orville: I'm not sure. I think you are not alloved to execute any file are you?
<spacebug-> orville: you could try to change the setting to allow execute to test
<aBound> PhantomPhreak53, I suggest "Google" and typing: Setting up an email server
<aBound> :P
<PhantomPhreak53> I'm not retarded
<PhantomPhreak53> haha
<orville> spacebug-: yup. i'll look into that
<PhantomPhreak53> I would say 80% of HOWTOs on the net are poorly written or very out dated
<Freeman> Всем привет тут есть русские?)
<aBound> PhantomPhreak53, Best to stick to certain books because I believe the same.
<theadmin> !ru | Freeman
<ubottu> Freeman: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfhowlett> PhantomPhreak53   see  http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=Uubntu+email+server+tutorial&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<evildaemon> God I hate bad hot-to's.
<evildaemon> *how-to's
<evildaemon> They always leave out that critical small step thats stumps you for hours.
<bc81> you should write a how-to on writing how-to's
<Freeman> Hi to all
<aBound> PhantomPhreak53, You could try reading: The Book of Postfix: State-of-the-Art Message Transport
<cfhowlett> Freeman   *Freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeman!* [couldn't resist]  Greetings.
<Freeman> Who ever plays in cs?
<GriGi> Me, why you are asking?
<Freeman> Just wondering became
<jk7> hia
<cfhowlett> jk7   greeting
<Freeman> People who from what country?
<cfhowlett> !ot|freeman
<ubottu> freeman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jk7> Have a trouble with dist upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10. While running "update-manager --dist-upgrade" receive error message "Unable to get exclusive lock" however no apt, dpkg, synaptic is running.
<pangolin> jk7: use sudo do-release-upgrade
<Poindexter_> Guys, if I download Xubuntu from this site does anyone know if it is a government website and why is Xubuntu changed?   http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/11.10/release/
<jk7> pangolin, thnx it seems work
<cfhowlett> Poindexter_   download from www.ubuntu.com
<Poindexter_> Thanks I will.
<Poindexter_> I did download Ubuntu but Xubuntu is what I want.
<cfhowlett> Poindexter_   although ANL is a legit government agency.  They appear to host download mirrors for ubuntu.  Don't know what "changes to xubuntu" you refer to...
<pangolin> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<bc81> use the torrents
<jk7> I suppose it is bug with issue mentioned above.
<kosto> hello
<Freeman> People of the operating system of the Ylmf 2.0 can support files Ubuntu?
<jk7> thnx, bye
<Poindexter_> Just want to know before installing it.
<Poindexter_> Thanks for the input.  :)
<GriGi> Now I remember. In 10.10 there was an option "ask about password", and I check it out. Now in 11.10 I can't see that option, there are just "login automatically". But still I isn't asking me about password, just window appear asking for password "to unlock keyring database"
<GriGi> still it isn't*
<tacomaster> is anyone here decent at c programming because i wrote a program and it seemingly works but i just want someone to check it to make sure i didn't mess something up. i tried to ask in #c but they just gave me a link to a c programming book?? its only 31 lines of code so its pretty short its at http://pastebin.com/dmbt5yBv as of right now the if statement should generate a random number between 1-255 and loop back if the user pr
<MFen> anyone have a clue why my middle mouse button doesn't work right since upgrading to oneiric? it *works*, but middlemouse+drag no longer works
<MFen> this makes it really annoying to use gimp, and it forced me to change my resize shortcut
<xangua> MFen: you mean alt+middle clic¿
<xangua> MFen: middle clic alone doesn't drag anything
<MFen> xangua: yeah, i had to change alt+middle+drag to alt+right+drag
<MFen> because middle+drag does nothing any more. resize and gimp are the main places i use that, but it's a huge efficiency booster in both cases
<MFen> and it's frustrating to lose it
<MFen> in gimp, i can't change the shortcut so i'm boned
<MFen> this is with my laptop's builtin middle button
<MFen> (external mouse still works, but i rarely use one)
<MFen> i'm thinking compiz stomped on the shortcut somehow
<MFen> actually no, that doesn't make sense because external mouse works...
<MFen> maybe tpconfig can help
<MFen> oddly quiet in here for 1528 people
<markus_> hi, I have just installed xbuntu on top of my ubuntu but now i cant choose between the two.
<markus_> can anybody help me ?
<MonkeyDust> markus_  in the login menu
<cfhowlett> markus_   installed the full distro to just the DE?
<markus_> what is the de?
<MonkeyDust> desktop environment
<markus_> i think just the DE
<markus_> i used sudo install xubunt-desktop
<MonkeyDust> markus_  logout, choose xubuntu in the menu
<joren> Hey, I've got a serve rwith a raid setup that I just replaced a disk in, and it's taking for ever to come up now (been waiting 5 minutes so far)
<joren> there seems to be no disk activity
<bustedz> so i've made progress with my dvd drive but have hit a wall that lots of other folks have also hit
<joren> and the last thing it said was /dev/md1 clean
<bustedz> trying to force a mount returns "mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0"
<bustedz> all the threads i can find seem to be about acer laptops, which makes me suspect some stupid firmware issue
<loganrun> how do I move the icons around on the launcher bar, I don't like the order
<bc81> MFen: is this of any use to you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/710762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 710762 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "Middle mouse button no longer works" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<MFen> bc81: looking
<mint> is it possible o set a password for the live user who doesnt have a password?
<joren> bustedz, you could look around in dmesg, around where it talks about /dev/sr0 and see if it mentions anything about firmware
<markus_> MonkeyDust_ tried logging out and also restarting but it still goes directly to xubuntu
<MFen> bc81: no, i think that's an issue with emulate3buttons, which is off for me, and not the same problem anyway
<MFen> thanks though
<cfhowlett> markus_   reboot...
<loganrun> Ha Italian police seize $6 trillion in fake treasury bonds. no one would notice the way the current administration spends money
<cfhowlett> !ot|loganrun
<ubottu> loganrun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<markus_> cfhowlett_ I have rebooted twice
<mint> how can i set a password for the live user?
<loganrun> does anyone know how to move the icons around on the launcher bar
<h00k> mint: Which distro are you currently on?
<h00k> loganrun: drag them to the right of the launcher bar, then up/down
<mint> h00k:  maverick
<h00k> !remaster | mint
<ubottu> mint: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<mint> im not asking about remastering..
<mint> im asking if you can set a password for the live user
<h00k> mint: you'd remaster the live disk with a different password.
<mint> but my question is: is it possible (and how) to set a password for the live user im logged in as
<Flannel> mint: `passwd`
<h00k> mint: from a terminal: passwd ubuntu
<mint> perfect
<aBound> Hey all I have what they seemed to call poor "Jack Detection" for Ubuntu 11.10. When I sometimes boot up the computer and plug in my headphones it never gets detected nor when I unplug the headphones the sound doesn't work. Unless, I log off and log back in I presume this has to do with Ubuntu 11.10 more than my laptop.
<mint> authentication token manipulation error
<mint> ah.. ran with sudo.. worked this time
<elkingrey> Does anybody know how to get a new dell computer with Ubuntu pre-installed, or at least without Windows?
<markus_> Is there a way to check if my gnome desktop is still there ?
<sorenmacbeth> hello all, anyone have an idea what happened to sun-java6-jdk in the partner repo?
<zykotick9> sorenmacbeth: Oracle changed licensing, only Oracle can distribute now
<clouder`grr> I'm using passwd in a shell script, but it's telling me command not found if I type it into putty manually it works fine, and trying /usr/bin/passwd in the script gave me no such file or directory.  what's going on here?
<sorenmacbeth> zykotick9: Are they going to provide an apt repo for it? I know they have RPMs on the download site.
<sorenmacbeth> zykotick9: got a link I could checkout with more info?
<zykotick9> sorenmacbeth: i have no idea
<Buby> whats a good irc server package. looking for something very lightweight
<mongy> sorenmacbeth: google webupd8 oracle 7 ppa
<sorenmacbeth> mongy: cheers
<markus__> you were right. I had to reboot and LOOOK. lol. the option to start with xface or gnome was there all along.
<markus__> thanks
<caenecse> hello
<Strav> Hi! Since the last couple of weeks, I'm experiencing random shutdowns on my thinkpad x200, running ubuntu 11.10 (as if the power was suddenly cut). It seems to coincide with the installation of a ssd drive although nothing is certain. ATM I'm doing several tests to determine what would the exact cause be. So far, there's not much in the logs (although I ain't sure where should I look) and it probably not a temperature issue since I had
<Strav> one of those shutdown right after resuming from suspend (everything was cool as can be). I did quick and extended smart tests on my ssd and it seems to be fine; last thing I'm about to check is the main memory I'm just waiting for the live cd to download. Anyone has some suggestion on how should I further proceed?
<Buby> whats a good irc server package. looking for something very lightweight.
<caenecse> can anyone help me with my tv card?
<MonkeyDust> Buby  irssi, it's a command line interface
<module000> MonkeyDust: irssi != "irc server".
<MonkeyDust> idd, i misread that
<haux> How do I change the drive on which GRUB is installed?
<module000> haux: grub-install /your/drive
<caenecse> who knows how to set my tv card?
<module000> Strav: look at the logs, you said 'not much', but anything is useful. otherwise look at your PSU if the logs say nothing at all
<haux> haux@splozi:~$ grub-install /dev/sda		Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<haux> sed: can't read /boot/grub/device.map: No such file or directory		grep: /boot/grub/device.map: No such file or directory		/dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Buby> Does anyone have any experience with running a irc server?
<Buby> ircd-irc2 vs ircd-hybrid or maybe you prefer another package
<caenecse> help with tv card please, too difficult, God!
<orangepnut> When I minimize skype and or skype chat windows they disappear and when I click the skype icon it just launches another instance of skype.  How do I fix this?
<Guest42003> can someone assist with alt codes ? does it matter if it is left or right alt that i am holding down with numlock on  and using the 10 key to enter nsbers while alt is held. when i releasn i don't have anything when i release alt
<Strav> module000: thanks. Sorry but I'm not really used to thinker with hardware. Is there anything I should look for on the psu?
<djbenny> @orangepnut click on the skype icon in the top statusbar then activate
<module000> Strav: the simplest test is to replace it, but i'd focus on the logs before you jump to hardware
<haux> module000, any suggestions based on that output?
<caenecse> somebody help me with my tv card
<Strav> module000: ok, well I'll just wait for another shutdown to happend and rescan everything, the main file to check would be: dmesg, syslog and kern.log right?
<orangepnut> djbenny, I'm new to ubuntu but I only have a skype icon on the left bar
<module000> Strav: look at messages/daemon log also
<Strav> module000: thanks :)
<module000> haux: is /dev/sda the correct disk?
<djbenny> orangepnut but once its open it will bring an icon  next to the clock at the top
<Strav> brb
<caenecse> help
<caenecse> tv card
<caenecse> help again
<cfhowlett> !patience|caenecse
<ubottu> caenecse: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<orangepnut> djbenny, I currently have it open and there's no skype icon next to the clock just mail, internet, sound
<caenecse> ok
<haux> module000, /dev/sda is the drive on which I want to install grub. Currently, it is installed on /dev/sdb. But yes, sda is a valid device.
<djbenny> orangepnut then how do you know it opems multiple sessions?
<orangepnut> djbenny, because when i click the skype icon again to try and reopen the windows i had minimized it just asks me to login again and when i check the system monitor it says skype is still running
<djbenny> hmm
<module000> haux: what type of partition table do you have on /dev/sda?
<haux> module000, I have 3 drives. a 64GB ssd (sda), a 1TB seagate (sdb), and a 500GB WD (sdc). I originally mixed up the SATA cables when I did my OS installs and the Seagate 1TB took the GRUB install. I have since rearranged the cables and want to correct this.
<haux> module000, Disc Utility says "Partition Type: Linux (0x83)" ?
<module000> haux: no that's the partition, i mean what type of table doe sthe disk have. view it by typing `parted /dev/sda` in console, then tell it "print"
<module000> haux: you're looking for either MSDOS, GPT, or something more exotic. if it says "unknown disk label", that's why it isn't working(means no table at all, ala a new drive)
<systemclient> I installed GRUB to sda and sdb. How can I remove it from sda?
<haux> module000, hopefully I am not confusing this. /dev/sda is ext4. Is that what you are referring to?
<module000> haux: nono. /dev/sda is a *disk*.  /dev/sda1 is a *partition*. you install grub to disks, not partitions.
<module000> haux: partitions can be ext4, disks cannot
<module000> haux: so if `grub-install /dev/sda` fails, you could examine the partition table of that disk by looking at the output of `parted /dev/sda`
<clouder`grr> I figured it out, it was a line ending issue :/
<haux> module000, it brought up the "(parted)" prompt, how do I find out the filesystem?
<module000> haux: just type 'print'
<module000> haux: that will return a list of the partitions on the disk, and the partition table type of the disk itself.
<haux> module000, MSDOS.
<module000> haux: okay, so the partition table is good on that disk. next question is why `grub-install /dev/sda` fails to install on it. did you google the error message it returns? i haven't seen that before
<haux> module000, I know why.
<haux> module000, I might be an idiot. I didn't use sudo.
<haux> module000, it looks like it was successful this time.
<module000> haux: =P
<haux> based on the output.
<haux> note to self, don't try to fix stuff after two glasses of rum.
<Nitrostemp> anyone know about the video issue with ati on laptops?
<cfhowlett> haux   right !
<diverdude> Hello, when i go to places and press connect to server and write the address to my server...port 22 and my home dir...insert username/password it says ssh  program unexpectedly exited. What am I missing?
<haux> module000, so I should reboot now and follow whatever grub prompts me to do from there?
<module000> haux: yep, with sane BIOS settings you should boot from /dev/sda, which will be grub for you now
<haux> I have a 100mb partition where grub is installed right now. If this works, I can delete that partition?
<haux> (on the 1TB seagate)
<haux> Maybe I should say, where grub was installed before.
<diverdude> anyone?
<Assil> does anyone use mod_security2 with apache2 ?
<haux> Well I assume i can delete the old one if this works out. Thanks for the help!
<trever420> diverdude: are you forwarding the port correctly?
<Assil> does anyone use mod_security2 with apache2 ?
<diverdude> trever420: yeah
<diverdude> trever420: port 22 right?
<trever420> yes, did you set that up in your router?
<diverdude> trever420: yeah and i am right now trying only on LAN
<diverdude> trever420: i can do ssh cli connect no problem
<diverdude> trever420: but when i want to display files in a grphical interface like nautilus i get the error
<Jake_J> Does anyone know how to enable read write support for hfs+
<trever420> diverdude: oh... i dont know about using SSH over a GUI
<trever420> (isnt that sshx?)
<trever420> i dunno if i've ever even heard of that before
<trever420> ssh -x i guess is what that is
<Assil> Hello ! does anyone use mod_security2 with apache2 ?
<bc81> Jake_J: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<haux> module000, ok... it brings up the grub prompt. "help" isn't very specific. I'm not sure how to configure it..
<bc81> !anyone | Assil
<ubottu> Assil: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Assil> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Assil> bc81 do you ?
<Jake_J> bc81: I can't boot into osx. Need to mount as rw in ubuntu so I can free up enough space to allow the osx repair tool to run
<Jake_J> bc81: Or is osx the only way to disable journaling?
<adishanbhag> Hello, Have been in a mix here.. and would appreciate some inputs in this regard. I have just deployed Ubuntu 11.10 (official ebs ami) on amazon and went out merrily making a raid. One reboot and the raid which was constructed as md0 falls back to become md127. On a dedicated server I can go ahead with the update initrd and then would work.. on amazon it gets stuck at boot and doesnt work
<bc81> Jake_J: i have no way of knowing that, but i suspect that it's the only way
<haux> Ok, I just installed grub on /dev/sda when previous it was installed on /dev/sdb. /dev/sda is now the first drive in the SATA channels, so all it does is boot to the GRUB prompt. Is there any sort of auto configure option? I'm not sure how to configure this.
<haux> *previously
<egb> hi. is there any fix for this? mouse pointer too sensitive. it moves around even if i just rest my finger on the hp touch-pad. it seem like it feels my heartbeat :) i played with mouse settings but couldn't fix it. thank you
<egb> i am on ubuntu 10.044
<Jake_J> Hi, sorry I was having network issues before
<branch> ok. two weeks back I played around with my system date. But now - every time I turn on my computer, I have to set the year to 2016... Otherwise I get messages such as the system "can not find /". I'm on ubuntu 11.10 .... Any tips ?
<Jake_J> Does anyone know how to mount a hfs drive as rw in ubuntu. I need to free up some space on the drive so that I can run the osx repair tool
<haux> Jake_J, you're trying to write to a HFS partition?
<bc81> Jake_J: everything i've read so far says that you must disable journaling from within OSX before being able to mount with r/w permissions in linux
<haux> I believe linux can't write to HFS by default. You need to install software for that.
<bc81> egb: have you seen the Boot-Repair graphical tool?  i'ts easy to reinstall/repair grub2 from the live-cd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<doolec_> what's the command line command to share an ubuntu folder with windows computer over a lan
<egb> bc81: wow is this spam on ubuntu chat room? i dont have any prob with grub... thanks
<bc81> egb: sorry, meant for haux
<egb> bc81: i thought so. no problem. :)
<FatsDT> I'm trying to compile tigervnc (It needs to be compiled within the xorg-server source). The compile fails with "fatal error: drm.h: No such file or directory".  The libdrm-dev package is installed, and drm.h is in /usr/include/drm/.  What gives?
<cfhowlett> Jake_J    boot the OSX disc, use Disk Utilities to make repairs...
<kingnebex> guys does any 1 know any web page that has a number of catories
<cortman> kingnebex, No, I know of no web pages containing catories.
<Jake_J> cfhowlett: Yup, the repair tool says I need to free up space however. Hence my trying to mount the dis k as rw in ubuntu
<Pici> kingnebex: catories?
<kingnebex>  guys does any 1 know any web page that has a number of category of ubuntu utilities like softwares and acesories and games?
<cortman> Ah, categories.
<haux> bc81, I haven't tried that yet, but I did just install a "grub-customizer" which is supposed to be a GUI tool. If this doesn't work, I will try what you recommended. Thanks!
<cortman> This 1 knows about the Ubuntu software center. You can access that from ubuntu.
<BlouBlou> kingnebex: http://www.getdeb.net/ << try this
<kingnebex> thanx blo ima check it out
<haux> bc81, "sudo apt-get install grub-pc" would have solved all of my problems 30min ago. Thank you very much!
<mnowluck> anyone on?
<mnowluck> i need some help
<mnowluck> i just downloaded ubuntu through utorrent and I have the ISO
<cortman> Through a torrent??
<mnowluck> i want to load it inside my windows without burning
<mnowluck> it to a DVD/cd.,what's the easiest way to do tha?
<cortman> mnowluck, why a torrent. Get from the Ubuntu website.
<mnowluck> cortman: from ubuntu's website
<mnowluck> :)
<Pici> cortman: There are official torrents distributed from ubuntu.com
<Pici> !torrents | in fact
<ubottu> in fact: Oneiric can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/server/ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<cortman> My bad! :(
<mnowluck> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<cfhowlett> cortman   install to virtual box
<cortman> cortman's rapidly stiffening corpse rolls away from computer screen
<mnowluck> cfhowlett: yea i know how to do it using vbox, but that's not wot I want
<Pici> mnowluck: You want Wubi?
<mnowluck> yes
<mnowluck> Pici: do i just download that installer?
<Pici> mnowluck: Yeah, via http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<Jake_J> I think I've found a C program that disables journaling for hfs+ drives, but I'm rather lost when it comes to compiling and such. see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1420673
<mnowluck> @Pici will i need to burn it first to a cd?
<mnowluck> my DVD writer stops working since last nite so that's my prob
<vindav> Hello, I am learning as I go.  I am a Ubuntu 11.10 newbie user that wants to back up the local Ubuntu 11.0 drive to my local network.  Can anyone help me please to figure out what to do and what program that needs to be used for this application ?
<Uncle_Fester> hello
<Uncle_Fester> i have a problem
<Uncle_Fester> i am not getting amy sound
<Uncle_Fester> can anyone help me?
<Uncle_Fester> it just happened
<jost> Uncle_Fester, have you checked if the sound is muted?
<Uncle_Fester> yes
<jost> this happens sometimes...
<jost> checked Alsamixer?
<haux> Ok, this is getting annoying. When I reboot, all I ever get is a grub prompt. How the hell do I get rid of that and replace it with a friggin boot menu?
<Uncle_Fester> no, how do i?
<Uncle_Fester> this would be fime if i watched silent movies
<mnowluck> Pici ?
<Uncle_Fester> but its really anoying
<Jake_J> Uncle_Fester:  the volume icon should be top right of the screen left of the time
<Uncle_Fester> yes i see
<Uncle_Fester> i got it turned up all the way
<Uncle_Fester> and its not mute
<OerHeks> Uncle_Fester, what did you do, before this sound issue happened ?
<Uncle_Fester> nothing different?
<Uncle_Fester> oh
<Uncle_Fester> i installed a router
<BrendanMcc> hey guys, really rare question. I am running GNS3, an Ubuntu based Platform that does virtual Cisco stuff so I can do my CCNA. The instructions are to unzip -p xxx.bin > xxx.image  but I get an error.. How to I extract a .bin file? Googled to no avail :s
<Uncle_Fester> dont see how that would affect anything
<jhn775> quit
<gr33n7007h> whats the flag to make wpa_supplicant daemonized??
<Uncle_Fester> i get sound in windows
<Jake_J> Uncle_Fester: right click the volume icon and click on sound settings>then click hardware and check if the correct output is selected
<OerHeks> BrendanMcc, i don't see how you can unzip a .bin
<Jake_J> Uncle_Fester: not hardware, meant output
<ActionParsnip> BrendanMcc: mark te file executable and run it
<Uncle_Fester> yes there is only one
<ActionParsnip> Uncle_Fester: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<Uncle_Fester> ok
<ActionParsnip> (22:48:33) Uncle_Fester: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=52e8f666f71a403de6cec0e793086b0a135978a2
<Uncle_Fester> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=52e8f666f71a403de6cec0e793086b0a135978a2
<Uncle_Fester> ok i didnt know if there was sensitve info
<ActionParsnip> Uncle_Fester: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa;  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<tony_> hey guys :)
<napalm54> Howdy
<tony_> this is scary, first time in an irc channel @_@
<ActionParsnip> Uncle_Fester: personally I wouldn't bother, Maverick is EOL in April, I'd install a later release like Oneiric and it may help
<napalm54> Never used IRC before?  Well, welcome
<ActionParsnip> tony_: its dead handy for support :)
<tony_> should i go somewhere for support specific to kubuntu?
<Riddell> tony_: #kubuntu is worth a try
<tony_> alrighty, thanks guys!
<napalm54> Canonical is ending support for Kubuntu right?
<Uncle_Fester> i didnt like the release that came after maverick
<ActionParsnip> Uncle_Fester: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/149126
<ActionParsnip> Uncle_Fester: why, what's wrong with Natty?
<ActionParsnip> Uncle_Fester: after April you will get no updates and no support here
<Uncle_Fester> i didnt like the desktoip
<gr33n7007h> how do you update kernel 2.6.39.4 to 3.2 precise
<tony_> You don't like Unity?
<Uncle_Fester> never tried
<Uncle_Fester> whats the latest?
<tony_> Well, 11.04 and 11.10 both run Unity...
<ActionParsnip> Uncle_Fester: if you use xubuntu, it will look the same as Gnome2
<ActionParsnip> tony_: not if you install a different desktop
<Uncle_Fester> i like the gnome deskltop
<ActionParsnip> Uncle_Fester: latest is 11.10 but 12.04 is out in April and is LTS
<Uncle_Fester> will i keep all the downloaded programs idf i update
<ActionParsnip> Uncle_Fester: the Unity desktop is default in Gnome based Ubuntu, you can use XFCE and your Gnome apps will run just fine
<uni4dfx> why is #wine invite-only?
<ActionParsnip> Uncle_Fester: you can update, or clean install. An upgrade will keep the apps. The PPA I gave may fix your sound issue in the present install
<ActionParsnip> uni4dfx: get indentified and you can walk in
<zykotick9> !register | uni4dfx
<ubottu> uni4dfx: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Uncle_Fester> i'm looking at updates and it just shows 11.04
<BrendanMcc> ActionParsnip: I'm new at this.. a little hint?
<playit> anyone know how to change the default load location of an app?
<playit> (position and size)
<tony_> what do you mean default load location?
<playit> firefox always loads all the way to the left ( which I don't like ) I want it to be centered
<ActionParsnip> BrendanMcc: when is the file located and what is it's name?
<uni4dfx> There is no way in hell I am registering on an IRC server.
<napalm54> Why not?
<uni4dfx> because it's completely redundant
<ActionParsnip> playit: compiz can specify workspaces where an app starts, you can also use devilspie (use gdevilspie to configure (available from google-code0)
<BrendanMcc> its located at /opt/GNS3/IOS/cat2820a.9.00..04.bin
<Uncle_Fester> should i rebootfor the changes to be effective?
<ActionParsnip> Uncle_Fester: I would, yes
<napalm54> uni4dfx: How is it completely redundant?
<ActionParsnip> BrendanMcc: what does the file do?
<playit> also Ubuntu 11.10 default background + gnome 3.2 with ubuntu orangeness / scrollness is awesome
<Uncle_Fester> ok brb
<uni4dfx> napalm54 it is pointless and serves no purpose other than nickname hogging
<playit> i googled and it said to change a setting in compiz
<zykotick9> uni4dfx: registering serves several purposes, you just don't understand them.  If you don't want to register that's fine, just don't join the channels that require it - problem solved.
<playit> now i don't know if im using or should be using compiz in ubuntu 11.10 running 'gnome-shell' which is Gnome 3.2
<ActionParsnip> uni4dfx: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents   explains why its a good idea
<ActionParsnip> playit: ps -ef | grep -i compiz     will show if you are ;)
<aBound> As far as I know gnome-shell uses mutter.
<aBound> gnome-shell isn't integrated with compiz and from what the developers say won't be integrated with compiz.
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip right... like i said, nickname hogging and avoiding complications (invite only channels) that didn't need to exist in the first place :P
<ActionParsnip> uni4dfx: its the choice of the channel maintainer. I suggest you take it up in #freenode
<playit> what would it look like if i was using compiz??
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip i know i know... i better shut up
<BrendanMcc> ActionParsnip: Its an image for a cisco IOS router
<playit> can i post the information safely or does it have private stuff
<ActionParsnip> playit: it will output a compiz process (you will always get a grep process)
<Uncle_Fester> well still no sound
<ActionParsnip> BrendanMcc: I suggest you ask in a cisco channel
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> I try to unmount a device, but umout says the device is busy. neither lsof nor fuser report anything about the device. how can I know what's happening?
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: is your pwd within the mount point?
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, no
<BrendanMcc> ActionParsnip: Tks. Already did.. They've pointed me in a few directions... So now the fun task of reading it up
<intel> hello
<Uncle_Fester> is this the latest release Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<ActionParsnip> Uncle_Fester: the latest stable, yes
<Uncle_Fester> is it gnome desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Uncle_Fester: there is a KDE variant, an LXDE variant and an XFCE variant as well as The Gnome one....
<playit> thanks for the help I think I got it now..
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: does it show in the output of:  mount      ?
<Uncle_Fester> ok. i tried the natty narwhall and didnt like the desktop.  was that kde?
<zykotick9> Uncle_Fester: saying "gnome desktop" in ubuntu is confusing, as Unity runs ontop of Gnome, but I wouldn't call it Gnome
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, of course
<Uncle_Fester> i'm still kinds new to this
<gribouille> it is incredible that I can't know what prevents a device from beeing unmounted
<ActionParsnip> Uncle_Fester: looks like this: http://imag.malavida.com/mvimgbig/download/kubuntu-5920-1.jpg
<Uncle_Fester> i like the way maverick runs(besides this no sound issue)
<ActionParsnip> Uncle_Fester: xfce looks like this: http://linuxlibrary.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/xubuntu-11-10-3.jpg
<Uncle_Fester> i like all my toolbars up top
<reprapperMC> I'm finding so many different answers for this with a google search so, how do a make a shell script double click launch?
<reprapperMC> how do I*
<ActionParsnip> Uncle_Fester: the gnome desktop has the toolbars at the top...
<ActionParsnip> reprapperMC: make a .desktop file for it and it will run the script.
<Uncle_Fester> did you say i can get the latest 11.10 with gnome?
<zykotick9> reprapperMC: not 100% clear on your question, but "gnome-terminal -e /path/to/script" might help
<ActionParsnip> Uncle_Fester: you can if you want
<jost> Uncle_Fester, in XFCE you can put your toolbars where you like them. You can make it look and function very similar to gnome 2
<edju> Isn't there a way to install Ubuntu from this hard drive to an external drive?  I can't find it.  Any pointer appreciated.
<playit> does it use a lot of resources to use a lot of desktops?
<shadowh511> playit: in unity?
<playit> well yeah.. im using gnome 3.2 so should be the same i guess
<shadowh511> playit: Intel card?
<playit> yeah
<playit> 965
<playit> it didn't work at all under unity
<luizblue> noite
<shadowh511> playit: hmm, how many do you use on average? I use 9
<playit> but works pretty darned good in gnome 3.2
<playit> I just started actually organizing my windows lol i used to have 20 things open on 1 desktop haha
<playit> I have 6 now
<playit> seems snappy still just wondering if theres performance burdons..
<Lint> edju, just copy the files, chroot there and install grub
<ActionParsnip> playit: only one desktop is loaded at a time, all it uses is drive space
<playit> ctrl alt up/down seems to be the newer improved alt tab if you organize your windows by type
<Uncle_Fester> i dont know what to do.....
<shadowh511> playit: don't get over 32 just to be safe
<playit> alright thanks
<luizblue> fui
<reprapperMC> ActionParsnip, so just save the .sh file as a .desktop file instead?
<shadowh511> playit: no problem ^_^ glad to help
<ActionParsnip> reprapperMC: it won't work like that
<playit> i just realized how pointless my desktop background has been for, well the entire time ive been using a computer
<playit> it really effects your psyche
<ActionParsnip> reprapperMC: you need to make the .desktop file to run your command, if you put it in /usr/share/applications   it will appear in dash too :)
<shadowh511> playit: here's what I use as a wallpaper (KDE) http://i.imgur.com/pBWcm.jpg
<playit> I keep one small window per desktop and if theres multiple they are all in the same central spot where I can see a clear iconless background
<plusEV> just google vector 3d to get good wallpaper :)
<ActionParsnip> playit: here's mine http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/Blue%20Abstract.jpg
<playit> if i need to tab between them alt '
<playit> (key above tab)
 * Lint another mac wannabe
<playit> yeah I like that image
<napalm54> Now after resizing partitions with gParted, do I need to reinstall grub or just update grub?
<playit> Not as much as the default purple mac ish background in 11.10
<playit> : )
<Plizzo> I have a server running Ubuntu Server 11.10 x64 and that is randomly freezing, any help?
<reprapperMC> ActionParsnip, sorry,
 * mongy prefers plain but sexy velvet noise
<playit> Plizzo: I had same issues and for me it was unity causing the problems
<playit> mouse would freeze, keyboard would stop working, etc..
<reprapperMC> Crap, one arm typing with a baby in the other. ActionParsnip I'm trying to find what actually goes in the .desktop file
<Plizzo> playit: I do not have unity, but I do have XBMC
<Plizzo> playit: But, even when xorg and xbmc is not running, it still freezes
<playit> Plizzo, dont know if this is the right solution but for me the easy fix was 'sudo apt-get install gnome-shell'  nvm
<playit> don't know then sorry
<ActionParsnip> reprapperMC: the files that run apps that run apps are .desktop files. If you look in ~/.config/autostart     you will see simple examples (those are used to autorun your startup items funnily enough). If you make a copy of one and change the lines, you can run whatever you want
<ActionParsnip> Plizzo: have you tested your RAM using memtest?
<Plizzo> ActionParsnip: I ran 23 passes of memtest without errors
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there any official online documentation on how to build some BluRay or DVD repository disks for offline use?
<ActionParsnip> Plizzo: nice
<Plizzo> ActionParsnip: Any other things you think it could be? :/
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy2009: could use aptoncd
<OerHeks> Plizzo, how do you tell your server is freezing ?
<ActionParsnip> Plizzo: is the freezing caused by any patterns of system access or running apps
<LinuxGuy2009> ActionParsnip: Does APTonCD support bluray now? Thats really what I need.
<Plizzo> OerHeks: Keyboard input stops, Front LCD is frozen, VPN disconnects, SSH disconnects, eth0 drops
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy2009: no idea, not used bluray in my life
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy2009: could contact the aptoncd guys to see
<Plizzo> ActionParsnip: I've tried running without any specific apps, and just my daemons, but still the same issue
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy2009: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/develop.html#people
<ActionParsnip> Plizzo: try disabling some daemons, see if one is causing the issue
<Plizzo> ActionParsnip: The only daemons I have is openssh, pptpd, avahi and netatalk
<Plizzo> ActionParsnip: The problem started long before I installed thoose
<ActionParsnip> Plizzo: does the system unfreeze?
<Plizzo> ActionParsnip: No, it's stuck, I have to hold the power button
<ActionParsnip> Plizzo: can you ssh in when it is frozen?
<rahduke> its hard to explain this question, but it should be easy to help me out.... I am running XBMC and im using a plugin called advanced launcher. It allows you to launch Ubuntu programs from inside of XBMC. So i want to launch firefox from it, however i need to point the program to a launcher for firefox, I cant find an executable file anywhere in my system. Someone please help, id settle for chrome or chromium
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: xbmc isn't supported here
<Plizzo> ActionParsnip: No, it drops all network connections (eth0, ssh, vpn etc.)
<zykotick9> rahduke: from a terminal "whereis firefox"
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: its not technically an XBMC question
<ActionParsnip> Plizzo: can you access a different TTY when it is frozen, via CTRL+ALT+F3 for example?
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: well, yes it is as you to configure xbmc to run the ubuntu app
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: the commands youo need will be in /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: you can find the path of any command using the 'which' command
<Plizzo> ActionParsnip: Nope, keyboard is frozen as well
<ActionParsnip> Plizzo: dang
<ActionParsnip> Plizzo: tried resetting BIOS to fail safe?
<Plizzo> ActionsParnsip: It's a bitch to debug
<ActionParsnip> Plizzo: sounds like it :(
<Plizzo> ActionParsnip: Nope, I have no, how would I go about doing that, and what would it do?
<ActionParsnip> Plizzo: enter the BIOS and the option will be there, may make the system slower but may make the system different. May also want to check for BIOS updates too
<Plizzo> ActionParsnip: I've already updated my EFI to the latest versio
<ActionParsnip> Plizzo: yuo covered everyting dude :)
<Plizzo> ActionParsnip: Yeah, which makes it even harder to debug :(
<ActionParsnip> Plizzo: does it freeze in liveCD?
<dem0n> don't you need to go into the bios to "enable VT" so that you are able to run 64 bit linux distros with vmware player or virtualbox too?
<Plizzo> ActionParsnip: I haven't checked that yet
<Oins> apt update drops me the following error line: http://pastebin.com/p8rYXFpR. Anyone a clue?
<RegimeToppler> Has Ubuntu gotten rid of that Unity interface yet?
<zykotick9> RegimeToppler: it's not going to go away.  Give up all hope.
<Lint> RegimeToppler, she hadn't and she won't
<ActionParsnip> Oins: sudo apt-get update      then retry
<RegimeToppler> damn...
<RegimeToppler> I fucked up my laptop twice by making the mistake of ubgrading.
<RegimeToppler> upgrading
<cheako911> Hello, on a bootable USB can I rebuild/fold the cow into rofs?
<Oins> ActionParsnip: Did this... more then one :(
<RegimeToppler> to that piece of shit Unity thing. I guess it's time to say "fuck Ubuntu" and try another Linux that hasn't become a piece of shit due to a fucked up interface.
<urfr332g0> cheako911, metaphors are not helpful. :)
<CharminTheMoose> RegimeToppler, or just change the default interface you boot into.
<mongy> RegimeToppler: apart from being an idiot, you could try another DE
<cheako911> urfr332g0: No metaphors used.
<bcuraboy> nickserv identify master33
<RegimeToppler> I tried to change the interface but I couldn't figure out how.
<ActionParsnip> Oins: try: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage    run that lot
<CharminTheMoose> uh oh. Better change your password bcuraboy
<DJones> bcuraboy: Tiome to change your password
<kraz3d> what command can i type in a bash shell to show me what users are connected to my computer? and not 'users,' i'm talking about even through VNC and everything
<ActionParsnip> bcuraboy: may want to chage pass
<bcuraboy> yeap
<RegimeToppler> I had to get that out, though.
<craigbass1976> Anyone familiar with testdisk?
<craigbass1976> I'm wondering if I'll be able to use photorec to recover files on a drive that I've already reinstalled an OS on
<zykotick9> kraz3d: you could try "w" but i doubt it will show vnc connections
<Oins> ActionParsnip: Thx. I will try this
<OerHeks> testdisk is pretty strait forward. the part that is written over, may not be reversable.
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: you can use foremost on it, as long as the data has not been overwritten it may be recoverable. Why not just use your backups....
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, the drive I backed up to crapped out.  I found out afterward, when I rebooted the backup box and found the drive to be shot.
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: yikes
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, not the word I had for it, but yikes works...
<bcuraboy> how can i detect duplicades in ubuntu 1.10?talking about pictures
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, so the drive I'm hunting on is xp.  It was xp, then I wiped it, and reinstalled xp clean.  I'm assuming the process is the same for a linux drive, yes?
<bcuraboy> *ubuntu 11.10
<brimlar> Plizzo: if it freezes in LiveCD, it's hardware for sure
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: will be identical, foremost is pretty decent
<ActionParsnip> bcuraboy: I believe shotwell can do that..
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, I'm curious as to how I tell it to look for stuff from before the wipe...
<evilgeenius> HI, I've just installed Ubuntu 11.10 on my dell E6510 laptop.  Half way through booting I get a black screen.  I suspect there is a problem with the xconf files, but I don't know.  Is there a way I can get to these files without ssh'ing into the system so I can try to fix this issue? Im not sure what to do.  Thanks
<playit> hey ccsm isnt making changes to my compiz config
<damo22> craigbass1976, you need a program that will scan the drive sector by sector
<damo22> craigbass1976, also, unmount the drive totally and dont write anything more to it
<damo22> asa
<damo22> asap
<zykotick9> bcuraboy: geeqie has an excellent duplicate photo finder (goes far beyond, same filename, and will even find "similar" pictures)
<craigbass1976> damo22, It's not mounted.  I shut off the computer as soon as I realized (a few days ago) what happened.  There's just the fresh xp install that happened
<urfr332g0> evildaemon, there is a low graphic boot in the recovery or you can insert no9modeset in the kernel with a edit at the grub menu.
<urfr332g0> nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: it will check the whole drive, the good files will also be 'found', when you delete the files they are not deleted really unless you overwrite them
<playit> ^ saved me when installing opensuse too
<playit> then ubuntu saved me from opensuse
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, foremost doesn't look like it supports many file types
<playit> nomodeset in boot options
<urfr332g0> playit, if your tweaking ccsm be careful find info on this on the web.
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: it may do what you want
<playit> i was going to make it open windows in same location
<playit> im using gnome 3.2
<playit> what can mess up
<playit> im using ubuntu 11.10
<urfr332g0> playit, gnome 3 is mutter not ccsm
<damo22> craigbass1976, if it were me, i would install the drive into an external usb bay and run a special console only livecd that does NOT automount partitions
<craigbass1976> damo22, you think perhaps it's been automounted?  I ran into that last week and had to run a fedora livecd...
<kingfisher64> does ubuntu 11.10 have problems with printing? I keep getting very inconsistent printing performance. One minute the printer will print 20 copies out fine the next it appears the print queue is messed up.
<damo22> craigbass1976, i believe just the act of mounting one of those partitions rw could damage some of your data
<craigbass1976> damo22, is there a way to make sure it's not mounted now?  mount doesnt' show /dev/sdb, and that's the borked drive.
<urfr332g0> playit, here is the man page. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/mutter.1.html
<damo22> craigbass1976, you need to check sudo fdisk -l
<damo22> craigbass1976, verify which drive it is and then check mount
<craigbass1976> damo22, yes, sdb is that drive.  sda1 is the only one mounted, according to mount
<damo22> craigbass1976, in that case, you have a good platform to recover
<urfr332g0> kingfisher64, not here to broad a question really?
<damo22> craigbass1976, do you have enough space on sda to create an image of sdb onto sda?
<evilgeenius> Is there a way to go straight to the terminal and bypass the UI when booting ubuntu?
<zykotick9> !text | evilgeenius
<ubottu> evilgeenius: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<playit> haha .. well the good news is i probably only broke unity as ccsm has no effect on Gnome 3.2 x D
<playit> supposedly im using mutter
<evilgeenius> zykotick9: I have to use a tool called Rescatux in order to boot up ubuntu.  But using this method I can't see the boot menu.
<craigbass1976> damo22, sdc has it I think. I'm manning du...
<damo22> craigbass1976, ideally you should dump the whole sdb disk to a file somewhere....
<playit> gnome-tweak-tool or something like that
<zykotick9> evilgeenius: disable your DM in /etc/init as an alternative
<playit> that sound accurate?
<kingfisher64> urfr332g0 - ok, does ubuntu have print issue queue problems with specific printers?
<aBound> playit, Gnome-Shell uses mutter as it's window manager. :P
<kingfisher64> as a known issue?
<|DM|> Hola, habla espanol?
<damo22> craigbass1976, the filesizes are irrelevant on the sdb filesystem
<craigbass1976> foremost -i /dev/sdb1 is going to dump it into ./output I think
<evilgeenius> zykotick9: I need to get to a terminal to do any changes
<zykotick9> !es |DM|
<ubottu> DM|: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<craigbass1976> damo22, ^^  ?
<aBound> Unity uses Compiz as it's window manager and draws the unity shell a long with it.
<ThOr101> I made the mistake of trying to revert back to gnome, in the process I think I borked my session manager (system boots to purple, then ubuntu with 5 dots).  Can anyone point me in the direction of where to go to debug the session startup? I think it is still pointed at GDM.
<Horroreyes> Hi, I installed gnomeshell on my Laptop and tried to install a program with the softwarecenter, but now it askes me for the password of the second user of the Laptop, but i'm logged in with my Account
#ubuntu 2012-02-18
<|DM|> ubottu: you didn
<|DM|> 't say my name right
<damo22> craigbass1976, you should not use the partitions for recovery
<zykotick9> evilgeenius: so you can't get to a GUI?
<Horroreyes> has anyone an idea how to fix that?
<damo22> craigbass1976, you are looking for files that may cross the boundary of the newly created partitions
<evilgeenius> zykotick9: I get a black screen.  I've just installed ubuntu.  Seems like a problem with my graphics drivers, but not sure exactly.
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | evilgeenius
<ubottu> evilgeenius: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<damo22> craigbass1976, in that case you need to read the whole disk
<aBound> !chmod | aBound
<ubottu> aBound, please see my private message
<ThOr101> How do I reset which session manager the system uses?
<ThOr101> from GDM to lightDM
<evilgeenius> zykotick9: LIke I said I can't edit the boot parameters.
<ActionParsnip> Horroreyes: you can still use the password (assumiing you know it)
<zykotick9> evilgeenius: i can't help then, good luck.
<ActionParsnip> ThOr101: sudo apt-get --reinstall install lightdm
<aBound> Is there any ubuntu channel for testing things out in?
<ThOr101> ActionParsnip: tried that, it didn't give me the "choose your session manager" screen I expected (the ncurses thing)
<ActionParsnip> ThOr101: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm      maybe
<aBound> !pastebin | aBound
<ubottu> aBound, please see my private message
<ThOr101> ahh, yeah
<damo22> craigbass1976, how big is the whole /dev/sdb?
<damo22> craigbass1976, i dont mean how much space do the files take up, i mean the size of the whole disk
<urfr332g0> kingfisher64, have not seen any here the web might be a better source.
<craigbass1976> damo22, 160gb.  sdc is 250, and I'm using less than 7g
<Horroreyes> ActionParsnip, I do know it, but it's not the right way to install things with otherones rights...
<urfr332g0> kingfisher64, escapes me why you have not asked and not identified the printer
<ActionParsnip> Horroreyes: if you have their password, why not...
<damo22> craigbass1976, so why dont you dump the whole drive /dev/sdb to a file on /dev/sdc?
<craigbass1976> damo22, I'm running sudo foremost -i /dev/sdb  I quit it after a couple of seconds, andsee all sorts of stuff in there, so I've started it again and will let it run a while.
<_Marcus> Hi
<damo22> craigbass1976, i dont know how the foremost program works exactly, but i know for a fact that its safer to work with just an image of the damaged system rather than on the live one
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: i suggest you read the foremost man page
<stimoceiver> hi
<_Marcus> stimoceiver: Hello
<Jacruth> Hi there, I'm trying to execute this shell script and I get an error: df_savegame_updater.sh: 3: function: not found  ------> http://paste.ubuntu.com/846610/
<stimoceiver> is this channel for help only, or may one discuss other topics such as ubuntu advocacy or ubuntu project steering and decisionmaking? =)
<_Marcus> Jacruth: That's a bash problem. See #bash
<zykotick9> !ot | stimoceiver
<ubottu> stimoceiver: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<urfr332g0> stimoceiver, no support is the channels job
<_Marcus> stimoceiver: I believe this is for support only, #ubuntu-offtopic is for general Ubuntu or anything else.
<Jacruth> thanks _Marcus
<stimoceiver> thanks ubottu _Marcus and urfr332g0
<damo22> craigbass1976, you would be better off doing dd if=/dev/sdb of=/path/to/new/file/on/sdc bs=512
<_Marcus> stimoceiver: Ubottu is a bot.
<stimoceiver> oops - it appears I meant to thank zykotick9
<zykotick9> stimoceiver: ;)
<stimoceiver> brain not keeping up with scroll, lol
<stimoceiver> so my ubuntu question is (which may also be a suggestion)
<stimoceiver> is there a way to queue more than one package for install in the ubuntu software center?
<ActionParsnip> stimoceiver: afaik,  just select them for install and they will install when the previous jib completes
<OerHeks> stimoceiver, when installing package 1, you can continue selecting
<BlouBlou> stimoceiver: and if you want to do it faster, try Synaptic.
<ActionParsnip> stimoceiver: or command line :)
<luigi_> #join napoli
<stimoceiver> Thank you :)
<luigi_> #join napoli
<BlouBlou> luigi_: try /join #napoli
<luigi_> thanks
<ThOr101> Looks like plymouthd is waiting to attach to a session, but a session isn't starting.  Soo... what starts a session?
<ThOr101> I thought that it would be lightdm.  No?
<stimoceiver> BlouBlou, OerHeks, ActionParsnip: I do already use synaptic, I was just wondering if there was an "Advanced Mode" to the Ubuntu Software Center. I like being able to create a job of a bunch of software installs and them commit them all at once.
<zykotick9> stimoceiver: create a script?  "apt-get install foo1 foo2 foo3..."
<israel> hi i'm using squid and i need to grant acces to a web but the restriction is that only that IP can do it, the proxy has users autentication any idea?
<BlouBlou> !debian | israel
<ubottu> israel: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<_Marcus> Squid isn't only for Debain, BlouBlou.
<danileigh79> I closed a game that was in full screen, now my resolution is messed up, is there a cli command I can use to refresh my display?
<_Marcus> danileigh79: Did you try restarting your computer? That helps most of the time
<israel> hi i'm using squid and i need to grant acces to a web but the restriction is that only that IP can do it, the proxy has users autentication any idea?
<zykotick9> danileigh79: just logging out/in should work as well
<danileigh79> _Marcus: I didn't want to have to reboot
<MaxHr> Hello, just installed latest ubu, is there a way to turn off the lock screen option when resuming from hibernate or suspend?
<_Marcus> israel: I don't know anything about using Squid, but see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard and you may get some help there.
<tony_> Hey guys
<tony_> For those of you who remember me, I'm back
<danileigh79> _Marcus: Never mind, went into display settings
<mtrd`> hello, i'm trying to install freetuxtv, i run ./configure --prefix=/usr and then it checks the packages, gtk missing since i use xfce, but what is the package i need to install ?
<mtrd`> http://pastebin.com/u34h1YXH here is the error
<danileigh79> MaxHr: yes, in system settings
<_Marcus> mtrd`: gtk.
<_Marcus> !gtk | mtrd`
<ubottu> mtrd`: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<_Marcus> Wel lthat wasn't helpful
<slinzex> I have updated and now I see icons of applets missing on the top panel
<Ben64> mtrd`: i'd guess libgtk2.0-dev
<danileigh79> MaxHr: system settings>screen
<MaxHr> danileigh79, I alread turned off the option there for lock
<ActionParsnip> mtrd`: not tried this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~freetuxtv/+archive/freetuxtv
<tony_> Has anyone installed KDE's plasma desktop?
<ActionParsnip> mtrd`: bit easier....?
<danileigh79> MaxHr: Then you'll have to disable sign on password
<israel> hi i'm using squid and i need to grant acces to a web but the restriction is that only that IP can do it, the proxy has users autentication any idea?
<danileigh79> MaxHr: er, lemme rephrase, you'll have to turn on auto log in
<ActionParsnip> mtrd`: any particular reason for compiling it?
<mtrd`> ActionParsnip, just found the tarball first
<MaxHr> danileigh79, my system seems to logon by itself with no password already... I just installed two days ago and havent changed much
<ActionParsnip> mtrd`: always search for ppas first
<mtrd`> returns 404 error
<danileigh79> MaxHr: if you have auto log in, and screen lock turned off, it should not be locking
<ActionParsnip> mtrd`: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<mtrd`> oneiric
<ActionParsnip> mtrd`: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:freetuxtv/freetuxtv; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install freetuxtv
<MaxHr> danileigh79, any other ideas?  I just verified the settings you suggested, is this a bug in the newest ubuntu?
<mtrd`> oh...
<mtrd`> right, sorry
<danileigh79> MaxHr: Not sure, I keep passwords on my system, I don't like to pwned lol
<ActionParsnip> mtrd`: why sorry?
<danileigh79> MaxHr: let me look into it for a few
<mtrd`> i ran sudo add-apt-repository http://ppa....
<ActionParsnip> mtrd`: nar, you needed the ppa link off that page
<mtrd`> ActionParsnip, yes, it's a bit late in here :)
<tony_> Has anyone else has trouble with usb speakers?
<ActionParsnip> mtrd`: :D
<rahduke> uhhh how do i increase font size and maype DPI?
<rahduke> in 11.10
<rahduke> do i need gconf or ubuntu tweak or something
<tony_> usb speakers? :3
<tony_> rahduke: you could probably find it in system settings
<rahduke> tony_: thats what i thought....
<terminhell> rahduke: either option will work
<rahduke> terminhell: its crazy its not in system settings
<danileigh79> MaxHr: I found something, if you're ok wih completely disabling screen lock
<slinzex> help me please I have gnome3 icons missing http://i009.radikal.ru/1202/7b/da788e31a957.png
<terminhell> rahduke: gnome 3hasnt worked in a centralized method to configure themes yet.
<Ranga17971> hi, i just trued to run ubuntu iff a boot disk i made and ig comes up with a.purplrscreen. when i click space a menu appears but ndeither try it or install works. ir just voed tl the 4 dot loading screen for 5mins thdn a dodgy maze looking thing. (im on windows 7 + Asus G51Jx laptop) can anyonf help?)
<MaxHr> danileigh79, yes, that would be fine with me thx
<rahduke> terminhell: im using unity
<danileigh79> MaxHr: copy, and paste this into terminal gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen 'true'
<Ranga17971> sotry for spelling im on phone
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: I do it in xorg.conf myself :)
<ActionParsnip> Ranga17971: did you MD5 test the ISO you used?
<_Marcus> Ranga17971: As long as it looks like your speaking English, it's fine :)
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: thats a recipe for disaster with me, i judge how good a distro is by how little i need to use xorg.conf
<terminhell> why?
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: some setups need it, especially with displays not reporting EDID
<terminhell> heh, arch would be your nightmare
<tony_> Can someone help me with an issue I have with usb speakers? It seems like sound problems are the norm in linux distro's sadly...
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: if that is missing then it will be the same in any distro
<Ben64> does this not work anymore? http://www.howtolearnlinux.com/2009/06/03/how-to-increase-dpi-in-ubuntu/
<Ranga17971> im a rookie not too surre what md5 tedt is but i did do thr disk check.on menu
<ActionParsnip> tony_: are the USB speakers set as the output devices? Personally I'd just avoid them
<tony_> ActionParsnip: Yes, they are so temperamental. If I restart, they sometimes work
<Ranga17971> and the check said no errors
<ActionParsnip> Ranga17971: MD5 testing isn't Ubuntu specific, or even Linux specific
<tony_> ActionParsnip: In fact, sometimes I can output sound and sometimes I can't
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Ranga17971
<ubottu> Ranga17971: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> Ranga17971: ahh thats cool, only a good ISO can make a good CD :)
<ActionParsnip> Ranga17971: what video chip do you use?
<Ranga17971> Nvidia gforce 1gb dedicated
<ActionParsnip> Ranga17971: try the boot option:  nouvea.blacklist=1
<Ranga17971> hlw would i.go by that
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Ranga17971> sorry i am a little bit of a rookie with os/boot things
<mrd_> i need help
<cfhowlett> !ask|mrd_
<ubottu> mrd_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mrd_> iam not able to update
<mrd_> its showing some error
<_Marcus> mrd_: What is the error?
<israel> hi i'm using squid and i need to grant acces to a web but the restriction is that only that IP can do it, the proxy has users autentication any idea?
<_Marcus> mrd_: Pastebin it please
<cfhowlett> mrd_   "some error" doesn't help plz paste it up so we can see
<mrd_> thae cation would require the installation of package from not authenticaed
<mrd_> source
<_Marcus> mrd_: The exact error please.
<cfhowlett> !paste|mrd_
<ubottu> mrd_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mrd_> thae cation would require the installation of package from not authenticaed source this is the error
<tommaso> carnazz
<tommaso> list
<tommaso> list!
<tommaso> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mrd_> cfhowlet the action would require the installation of package from not authenticaed source this is the error
<_Marcus> mrd_: I see spelling errors, which means you copied it with the clipboard in your mind. Use the clipboard on the computer, please.
<cfhowlett> mrd_   use paste.  Makes it easier for ALL of us.
<israel> hi i'm using squid and i need to grant acces to a web but the restriction is that only that IP can do it, the proxy has users autentication any idea?
<mrd_>  the action would require the installation of package from not authenticaed source ****this is the eeor
<_Marcus> israel: If no one is able to help on the IRC channel(since you've been here awhile, and no one has), try http://askubuntu.com/
<mrd_>  the action would require the installation of package from not authenticaed source ****this is the error
<_Marcus> mrd_: What command are you using to get this error?
<motherbrain> I am running the dude (network mapper on linux thru wine) got the gui up but it won't map my network say's the username is invalid ?
<mrd_> iam using update manager
<mrd_> to update daily updates
<cfhowlett> !paste|mrd_
<ubottu> mrd_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_Marcus> mrd_: Oh. Is this error stopping you from installing?
<motherbrain> how can I fix this so I can map the network?
<Bitmess> I installed 10.04 on a thumb drive.  I set my home folder to 1 GB and would now like to make it larger.  How ca I do this?
<mrd_> yes
<mrd_> in the error message their is a detail in that
<_Marcus> mrd_: It looks like a harmless message. I don't know why it would stop you. Just uncheck the update that is making this error appear.
<mrd_> this is written ****firefox firefox-globalmenu firefox-gnome-support firefox-locale-en flashplugin-downloader flashplugin-installer google-chrome-stable gzip libnux-1.0-0 libnux-1.0-common libpng12-0 libsvn1 linux-headers-3.0.0-16 linux-headers-3.0.0-16-generic linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic linux-libc-dev nux-tools python-pkg-resources thunderbird thunderbird-globalmenu thunderbird-gnome-support update-manager update-manager-core xserver-xorg-video-intel
<_Marcus> !paste | mrd_
<ubottu> mrd_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> Bitmess: you can resize partitions in liveCD/USB using Gparted
<ActionParsnip> mrd_: use a pastebin please
<ActionParsnip> motherbrain: how do you 'map a network' exactly. What does it achieve?
<Bitmess> ActionParsnip, It looks like my home folder is some kind of loop device and doesn't appear in Gparted.
<mrd_> iam not able to update
<motherbrain> it usually is done thru ICMP packets the same as traceroute does it
<ActionParsnip> Bitmess: oh, did you use wubi?
<_Marcus> mrd_: Listen please. We would like all the information we can get. Please put all the information in a paste, you can paste here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<motherbrain> a network mapper is something that allows you to visually see what the topology of your network looks like
<Ben64> motherbrain: you should find some linux alternative to do that instead of a windows program
<ActionParsnip> motherbrain: but what does it achieve, like a network map, like a street map?
<Lint> what is the reasoning behing grub1.99
<_Marcus> Lint: Updates?
<motherbrain> yes it allows you to see how your network is structured it is like a road map to have an analogy
<ActionParsnip> Lint: reasoning in what way?
<ActionParsnip> motherbrain: I see, nice. Is it listed in the wine appdb
<Bitmess> ActionParsnip, No, I used the option during install to install to a USB device. My home folder is mounted as /dev/loop1. I
<motherbrain> If their is any good network mapper alternatives that are as good as the dude then I am all ears for linux?
<mrd_> can any one say channel where i can get hackers to help me
<_Marcus> mrd_: What do you mean by "hackers"?
<ActionParsnip> mrd_: try ##networking
<mrd_> thanks
<Lint> there was good unixway grub where you had menu file to edit. now it's gone and this abomination with config directories is in, why?
<ActionParsnip> Lint: old grub had a lot of shortcomings, grub2 solves them
<cfhowlett> Lint   things change...including distros.
<motherbrain> well http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bIsQueue=false&bIsRejected=false&sClass=application&sTitle=Browse+Applications&iItemsPerPage=25&iPage=1&sOrderBy=appName&bAscending=true
<motherbrain> It shows that it is in the appdb for wine
<ActionParsnip> Lint: its not that hard to configure. Just because something is different doesn't make it an abomination
<_Marcus> motherbrain: What does "mapping a network" do?
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: makes a graphical representation of the LAN
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: Oh
<motherbrain> But getting it working is another thing .... I am up for suggestions if anybody knows of any equivalent linux version
<Bitmess> My home folder is mounted as /dev/loop1 I would like to resize my home folder. How?
<ActionParsnip> !info zenmap
<motherbrain> currently I could switch over to windows machine or do it thru virtualbox but I kind of want this ability on my linux machine not thru other obscure ways
<ActionParsnip> motherbrain: http://linuxers.org/article/draw-your-networks-topology-using-zenmap
<ubottu> zenmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.21-1.1 (oneiric), package size 489 kB, installed size 2400 kB
<motherbrain> anybody know how what the problem is.... or an alternative
<_Marcus> !zenmap
<_Marcus> Intresting. I found this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/zenmap yet it doesn't know zenmap
<ActionParsnip> zenmap is in the universe repo
<ActionParsnip> motherbrain: how come I could find that? I connect to the same internet you are...
<motherbrain> ok, I used to use that for portscanning but I see they include the ability to do network mapping ... don' t know how good it will be hopefully it is as good as what the dude can do
<federated_life> I have 8gb installed, dmidecode show 2 slots with 4gb each...but free -m only shows 4gb, anyone have ideas?
<Bitmess> ActionParsnip, I think losetup will do it for me.
<Tweak> hello everyone. when i boot into ubuntu i get only a text login and shell only. my /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/846658/ my /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old any help is appreciated, thank you in advance
<ActionParsnip> Tweak: uninstall fglrx, then reboot, then reinstall it
<motherbrain> is their anyway you can get zenmap to map some stuff out side of your local domain ?
<Tweak> ActionParsnip: ok i will go try that now. thank you sir!
<_Marcus> federated_life: Are you on 32 bit or 64 bit?
<federated_life> 64bit
<motherbrain> basically is their any software out their that can map WAN ?
<federated_life> I had 6GB and put another 4GB stick in, but now free -m only show 4gb
<_Marcus> motherbrain: Zenmap. ActionParsnip gave you a link.
<_Marcus> motherbrain: [19:56] <ActionParsnip> motherbrain: http://linuxers.org/article/draw-your-networks-topology-using-zenmap
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<motherbrain> yes and ActionParsnip link works fine for my local domain was wondering if their is software to map some outside WAN domain structures because the zenmap doesn't really do a good job at this ... their has to be better software out their for visually mapping the network...I agree though it is the best portscanner or at least the top one
<ActionParsnip> motherbrain: tell your router / switch to let ICMP through and it will go outside. WANs don't have domains, only subnets
<ekalavya> hey
<_Marcus> Hello, ekalavya
<motherbrain> Temporarily , I disconnected from the router and directly plugged into the modem so thier is no router firewall blocking ICMP packets....etc so I don't know why it is not really show the complete structure... I know alot is missing it only shows my computer and the one website computer I know I am missing alot of structure... how to fix what is the cause
<ekalavya> hello Marcus
<motherbrain> If they are blocking ICMP packets maybe I can use some other packets or something like http ...but that would restrict to site that have webpages
<ekalavya> am new to bopth irc and ubuntu
<_Marcus> !root | WhiteEye
<ubottu> WhiteEye: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<_Marcus> Wut. I thought it was a warning about using root on the internet
<Flannel> !rootirc
<zykotick9> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<_Marcus> Oh.
<lister> does ubuntu give the user root status
<lister> ?
<cfhowlett> !sudo|lister
<ubottu> lister: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<_Marcus> Why can't I use "cd" with sudo?
<Bitmess> !losetup|lister
<heinz> _Marcus: because the change is lost after sudo returns
<_Marcus> heinz: Oh.
<haux> grub2 is not detecting that Windows is installed when I do grub-update or when I use any other application to configure it. How the hell do I fix this?
<motherbrain> anybody know of linux software to map a wan
<magic_ninja> !media server
<Ben64> motherbrain: you've been told multiple times
<truexfan81> can anyone recommend a DE? the main things i do with my pc are watch video, and bit torrent
<ActionParsnip> lister: just run:  sudo -i    and you are done, running:   exit    will change you back to your user
<magic_ninja> motherbrain, http://www.google.com/#hl=en&biw=1440&bih=711&sclient=psy-ab&q=ubuntu+network+mapper&pbx=1&oq=ubuntu+network+mapper&aq=f&aqi=g1g-bq3&aql=&gs_sm=3&gs_upl=820l4832l0l5023l23l14l1l8l8l0l151l1220l11.3l23l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=d272a33775ff33c4
<motherbrain> it doesn't work very well
<magic_ninja> oh yea its in PM now i think
<MK`> Weird question but, do any of you know if the (very) old DOS programs like SQ have been ported to linux?
<ActionParsnip> truexfan81: lxde is nice and light :)
<agentgasmask> Hi all. Does anyone know what the linux support for a card like this is? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150574
<cfhowlett> MK`   probably not ...
<ActionParsnip> MK`: could run it in dosbox
<ActionParsnip> MK`: what is SQ?
<MK`> it was DOS's zip program back in the day
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i'm quessing SQ = Space Quest?
<cfhowlett> agentgasmask   see http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<truexfan81> i guess i left out i use dual monitors with xineramma
<damo22> MK`, you have an old archive you want to uncompress?
<MK`> damo22 yeah, I guess I will have to use dosbox and find the program somewhere
<ActionParsnip> MK`: why not use unp or one of the gui apps if you want to manipulate archives.?
<truexfan81> i like lxde but for some reason it won't work with my display setup
<_Marcus> MK`: And nothing else will unzip it?
<damo22> i used to use ARJ compression in dos
<MK`> no :P it's ok, I will try dosbox.
<ActionParsnip> truexfan81: XFCE, KDE and Gnome are all fine. XFCE is the lightest of those 3
<mrdeb> hi
<trism> MK`: SQ works nearly perfectly in scummvm
<truexfan81> alright thanks
<agentgasmask> cfhowlett: Thanks. I'll check it out.
<MK`> nice, thanks
<MK`> these kinds of files :P http://www.commodore.ca/manuals/funet/cpm/archivers/compress.txt
<damo22> craigbass1976, i have a feeling your running job is not going to recover anything due to the command line args you used
<trism> MK`: oh sorry, thought you meant space quest, I should have look closer
<shadowlightining> hey good fellas
<cfhowlett> shadowlightining   greetings
<shadowlightining> someone here can help me?
<shadowlightining> how i run hoic in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !ask|shadowlightining
<ubottu> shadowlightining: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> !info  hoic
<ubottu> Package hoic does not exist in oneiric
<shadowlightining> i saw...i tried to install by terminal...but dont exist
<_Marcus__> shadowlightning: There are better software out there that are for Linux. You need to run HOIC in Wine.
<shadowlightining> what software similar with hoic?
<OerHeks> we DO NOT support HOIC ddos tools, shadowlightining
<OerHeks> shadowlightining, better join #backtrack if you really want to know
<Ben64> its illegal to use maliciously in many countries
<_Marcus> It's good for testing.
<shadowlightining> OerHeks: thanks
<almoxarife> Ben64: there are countries where software i take for granted is illegal, so where is the 'line'?
<damo22> wth why would anyone want to send packets of random data to stop someones internet from working properly
<Ben64> most places its illegal to intentionally try to disable someone's services
<Ben64> quite different than other "illegal" things, like encryption
<_Marcus> Why would encryption be illegal?
<damo22> _Marcus, because then NSA and CIA cant break your code
<damo22> and they dont like it
<_Marcus> damo22: Encryption isn't illegal in the US, is it?
<damo22> no idea
<heinz> _Marcus: ask the French why they outlawed it in the 90s
<OerHeks> _Marcus, backtrack & tools are illegal in Germany and many countrys
<Ben64> _Marcus: nope not in the USA
<_Marcus> heinz: How do I contact the French government?
<damo22> _Marcus, probably good to address them in French, they dont like foreigners
<haux> Does /dev/sda2 translate to (hd0,2) ?
<damo22> :P
<_Marcus> damo22: Then I'll address them in Hungarian.
<Ben64> haux: probably not, grub counts from 0
<OerHeks> haux, no hd0,1 ( hd0,0 - drive 1 )
<damo22> _Marcus, haha
<jal> c'est pas drole
<haux> Ok, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> doesn't grub2 count from 1
<zykotick9> jal: i agree
<jal> :)
<ActionParsnip> apparently not
<sushubin> hello,I'm using the ubuntu 10.04  and I have a ralink rt2573 usb wireless card , but the driver rt73usb/rt2x00/rt2501 don't work for it! How to solve the problem?
<damo22> well i thought it was funny
<zykotick9> damo22: racism and prejudice is never funny
<ActionParsnip> sushubin: does it work in Oneiric liveCD?
<imanc> any ferm users here able to look at some broken rules?
<sushubin> ActionParsnip: I don't test it in Oneiric liveCD
<MeXTuX> My wireless USB adapter WUSB54G v4 is not working on Ubuntu 11.10. The funny thing is that I also have a WUSB54GC and it does work. Is there a problem with WUSB54G v4 wireless adapter???
<ActionParsnip> sushubin: the newer kernel and drivers may help
<ActionParsnip> MeXTuX: what chip does it use?
<sushubin> ActionParsnip: any other suggestions?
<log> MeXTuX: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<MeXTuX> I think WUSB54G uses a rt2570 chipset
<urfr332g0> MeXTuX, a bit of a discussion here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1499149
<_Marcus> Why is my installation sitting at "Restoring previously installed packages"?
<urfr332g0> _Marcus, little more context?
<ActionParsnip> MeXTuX: run:   lsusb    use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<leo-unglaub> hi, can you tell me why my applications look so funny? i have the nvidia driver installed: http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/xv310auw/Auswahl_004.jpeg
<ActionParsnip> leo-unglaub: looks fine, how should it look? what is it?
<_Marcus> Is it the fading on the sides of the text?
<leo-unglaub> ActionParsnip: normyls there is no grey background..there is normaly transparency
<leo-unglaub> all my applications have this funny background
<leo-unglaub> and i don't get why
<ActionParsnip> leo-unglaub: what app isit?
<cfhowlett> leo-unglaub   looks normal here.  in fact, I'm envious that your gpu enables that level of visual effects.
<leo-unglaub> thats what it normaly looks like: http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TPU2hBgbPDI/AAAAAAAACYA/H6hUtwBeGMU/s2000/synapse-o.png
<leo-unglaub> i have the problem in synapse, gedit, gparted
<cfhowlett> leo-unglaub   you changed the background.
<ActionParsnip> leo-unglaub: what app is it?
<leo-unglaub> ActionParsnip: synapse
<ActionParsnip> !info synapse
<ubottu> synapse (source: synapse): semantic file launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 421 kB, installed size 1728 kB
<leo-unglaub> in a forum i read that i have to enalbe compiz to get my normal backgrounds back
<urfr332g0> leo-unglaub, you running unity?
<leo-unglaub> can this be true?
<leo-unglaub> urfr332g0: yes
<urfr332g0> leo-unglaub, yes unity is aplugin in compiz.
<urfr332g0> leo-unglaub, looks to be missing the compositing in compiz for synapse to look right, I think.
<urfr332g0> leo-unglaub, this 12.04?
<leo-unglaub> urfr332g0: no, i tryed it but i had huge problems with multiple monitors...so i switched back to
<leo-unglaub> trying 12.04 is the reasion why i am reinstalling :)
<urfr332g0> leo-unglaub, try gnome 3 maybe?
<leo-unglaub> urfr332g0: i did, but the gnome shell sucks
<leo-unglaub> i want to see what my tools are doing and not my computer hiding icons all the time
<brerrabbit> is there a netbook version of 11.10?
<urfr332g0> brerrabbit, not really.
<zykotick9> brerrabbit: as Unity is now default for desktop, it's kinda unrequired - so no
<brerrabbit> the only one listed on the alternate download page is 10.04 and even that link is broken
<brerrabbit> zykotick9: unrequired?
<leo-unglaub> urfr332g0: gconftool-2 -s --type bool /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager true <- that fixed my problem
<leo-unglaub> thanks !
<spaceneedle> Does the 3.0.0-16-generic kernel contain the ASPM power regression fix?
<urfr332g0> leo-unglaub, cool you using the fallback?
<zykotick9> brerrabbit: the netbook version was just a different UI, now that UI is default for Desktop as well
<hydester> how do i fix boot failing to initramfs prompt?  i tried mounting /root and /root/boot and /dev, etc. and did update-initramfs -u and it still hasn't helped
<brerrabbit> i just installed 11.10 on my wifes netbook and it filled the entire drive :/
<cfhowlett> brerrabbit   shrink windows first?
<leo-unglaub> urfr332g0: the gnome3 fallback? yeah...but after i heared they wannt to skip the fallback mode...
<urfr332g0> brerrabbit, how big is the drive, install should be about 3 gigs
<leo-unglaub> urfr332g0: i am working with linux for more thant 8 years...but i never hat problems like the gnome shell before..
 * leo-unglaub wants the good old gnome2 back
<ss> what problems?
<brerrabbit> hmm....let me make sure im not being a fool
<brerrabbit> brb
<Guest42003> anyone here use IZpack ? if so do you know a good FE
<urfr332g0> leo-unglaub, gnome 2 is not suportted by its developers anymore.
<leo-unglaub> urfr332g0: i know...and thats my problem for the last year :)
<celltech> How can I slim down my 11.10 so it takes up WAY LESS space and runs a lot faster?
<zykotick9> celltech: start from the mini cd ;)
<celltech> Does unetbootin have that option?
<Cube``> guys, im about to panick here: sudo service ssh start
<Cube``>  start: Job failed to start
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<samba35> i am trying to run a image ,as per docs i suppose to start image with kvm -net nic -net user -hda imagenamemg -m 512 -monitor stdio but on my linux  there is no kvm command  so how do import/run this image
<_schism_> good evenin everyone
<urfr332g0> celltech, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<celltech> After reading Xubuntu is the place to be for same functionality but a lot lighter, and slimmer of a OS
<cfhowlett> is it just me or is #ubuntu getting slapped around WAY too frequently by netsplits?
<pw-toxic_> hi, is there any cool svn GUI for ubuntu?
<urfr332g0> celltech, not by much but a good setup.
<cfhowlett> _schism_   greetings
<itaylor57> samba35, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<samba35> ok
<celltech> Xubuntu is good then? Cause I'll take some time to transfer my media to another drive and install it
<urfr332g0> celltech, download the iso and try it out, your at the helm captain. :)
<totesmuhgoats> celltech: you can start with any ubuntu install and install the package for the desktop you like
<Lint> celltech, xubuntu is just the same
<totesmuhgoats> i installed ubuntu and then switched to xubuntu-desktop
<Tweak> hey guys. when i boot up ubuntu all i get is a command line login and shell only. i have tried removing fglrx, rebooting, and then reinstalling, then rebooting, to no avail. my /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/846718/ any help appreciated, thank you in advance
<celltech> And this mini will run just like the main ubuntu? Just smaller and has the core stuff then I can add to it as needed?
<newb2> Hello! I'm with a problem with Gnash. After an update, my online tv channels stopped working. Gnash do not play the channels anymore. An example: http://www.tvgloboonline.net/parceiros/x-men.php
<urfr332g0> celltech, no, you just more control of what you want.
<RenatoSilva> where's emerald in oneiric?
<zykotick9> celltech: mini is ubuntu's version of debian's netinstaller, it's text based
<newb2> Adobe Flash plugin freezes too after the upgrade
<zykotick9> !emerald | RenatoSilva
<ubottu> RenatoSilva: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<itaylor57> pw-toxic_, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/86550/is-there-a-linux-ubuntu-svn-client-that-doesnt-suck
<motherbrain> well I am wondering what software allows you to map the internet.... I have seen on wikipedia pictures visual pictures of the whole internet.... what software allowed them to do that.... I can only find ones that map the lan network
<_Marcus> motherbrain: Map the whole internet? That would take decades.
<RenatoSilva> zykotick9: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/emerald
<urfr332g0> motherbrain, this is ubuntu support.
<RenatoSilva> zykotick9: #fikdik
<motherbrain> How can I over come the LAN to WAN restriction
<_Marcus> motherbrain: Google doesn't even map the whole internet.
<RenatoSilva> is there any trustful ppa for emerald you'd recommend?
<motherbrain> Then how did they get this picture of the internet http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Internet_map_1024.jpg
<ironhalik> hmm, how can I check if my vpn encryption is working properly?
<urfr332g0> !ot | motherbrain
<ubottu> motherbrain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_Marcus> motherbrain, let's talk in private message please.
<_schism_> can someone explain to me why we have to enter ./ to run some programs?  I have googled it quite a bit but cant seem to find an answer
<zykotick9> _schism_: PATH related, ./ means from this location
<log> _schism_: Because it specifies that you are running the program with that name in the current directory.
<totesmuhgoats> _schism_: ./ refers to the current workin directory
<totesmuhgoats> it means you are executing something in your current path
<totesmuhgoats> if you want to execute anything from anywhere you can add it to the PATH variable
<zykotick9> totesmuhgoats: path isn't the right word there
<totesmuhgoats> zykotick9: oh?
<totesmuhgoats> oh i see
<totesmuhgoats> i misspoke
<_schism_> so even if you are running it in a directory you still have to tell it your running it in the directory and that is how it does it then?
<log> _schism_: Yes.
<totesmuhgoats> _schism_: well you either have to specify an absolute path, or a relative path
<zykotick9> _schism_: it is a BAD idea to have your current directory in your $PATH
<totesmuhgoats> absolute path would mean /usr/bin/whatevs
<totesmuhgoats> relative path would be ./poo or ../some/poo
<_schism_> zykotick9, no I meant as in I am in the directory when I run it
<zykotick9> _schism_: right, thus the ./
<_schism_> I think I get it now.  And if more people would come in here when they have questions I don't think windoze would have any market share at all :)
<zykotick9> _schism_: if you "ls" you'll see the first two entries are . and .. -- the . means, this directory .. means up a directory (sorry getting a bit off origional topic there)
<log> !windoze | _schism_
<ubottu> _schism_: Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<hiexpo> _schism_, means say um the app is in say Documents well you would   cd Documents/appdir/ && ./app
<elxm> QUIT
<_schism_> is ubottu a bot?  the mispelling was actualy a mistake.  I was talking to the wife and saying our daughter had dozed off when I was typing
<zykotick9> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ironhalik> windoze
<log> !windoze | ironhalik
<ubottu> ironhalik: Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<ironhalik> :>
<totesmuhgoats> log: i am very pleased that there's a bot entry for that, you have no idea the amount of idiotic "advocacy" of other operating systems that we get in ##windows
<log> totesmuhgoats: Yes, I do like that factoid.
<ironhalik> theres a windows channel?! :>
<_Marcus> ironhalik: ##windows
<totesmuhgoats> ironhalik: please don't go there just to troll
<urfr332g0> totesmuhgoats, and denigrations, and anti dual booting rhetoric. :)
<ironhalik> I wont troll, Ill just watch ;>
<jlb181> _schism_  Good question man!  I was way off on what I thought ./ was!
<_Marcus> How do I remove lightdm and all it's componments? That means all the software that is used with it, Gnome, and everything for a GUI.
<Flannel> (If you go there to troll, I will remove you from here.)
<totesmuhgoats> urfr332g0: that's why i put "advocacy" in quotes
<totesmuhgoats> at best it is usually someone entering for a moment to say "ubuntu great windoes is isnecyuur and stupid"
<log> _Marcus: sudo apt-get remove lightdm, and then sudo apt-get autoremove to remove its dependencies.
<totesmuhgoats> then they quit
<Cube``> hey guys, my server is dying down! i rebooted it, and now the ssh service didnt start! what should i do!
<_schism_> now next question.  anyone use ksplice?
<tensorpudding> Cube``, how is it failing
<totesmuhgoats> jlb181: ./ is equivalent to what you get if you type pwd and press return
<log> !anyone | _schism_
<ubottu> _schism_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<_schism_> lol I love the bots
<log> _schism_: Hehe.
<totesmuhgoats> jlb181: ../ is the parent folder of the result of pwd
<totesmuhgoats> jlb181: and ~/ is the path to your home folder
<totesmuhgoats> they are just shorthand ways of typing it
<Cube``> tensorpudding: i cannot start it up. sudo service ssh start gives me: start: Job failed to start
<_schism_> any anyone was a real question to get some personal feedback as to how easy it is for a noob to use
<zykotick9> _schism_: i doubt you'll find many (err, any) ksplice users here, maybe in #ubuntu-server?
<log> _schism_: There's only one way to find out. ;P
<Karmaon> Wouldn't it be great if you had a infinite vertical desktop workspace that scrolled up and down smoothly along with your mouse scroll?
<yusuke> oh
<satyanash> Karmaon, Actually you can do it in Fvwm2
<jlb181> Good stuff to know really!  I see a lot of people complain about the command line,  but it is so useful and fast!
<_schism_> zykotick9, but you guys now how to deal with noobs like me the grey beards scare me
<tensorpudding> Cube``, are you sure you're not already running sshd?
<_schism_> log I agree but I am a coward
<log> _schism_: Be bold. ;)
<zykotick9> _schism_: i highly doubt you need to be using ksplice
<_schism_> log if I wanted to be bold I would run arch :)
<tensorpudding> Cube``, it's possible that the script is failing because sshd is already running
<_schism_> zykotick9, I know I dont need it I just am thinking of poking at it to learn something new
<zykotick9> _schism_: well, knock yourself out.  ksplice was aquired by Oracle, so it's on my "won't use" list.  good luck.
<satyanash> Karmaon, You could place a lot of vertical windows and set mouse scroll to 1 horizontal pixel line per scroll, to give you smooth scrolling; however getting back to your earlier viewport would be difficult if you have infinite/lots of desktops..
<mister2> hey guys, i'm having some issues sharing between computers using samba. They're all running 11.04. Sometimes one computer won't connect to the other, and i'll have to logout and in on the one i'm trying to serve off of in order to get a connection. That's kind of a drag, are there any typical problems that could be or some things i could try to fix it?
<_schism_> zykotick9, I hadnt thought about that.  looks like I may not poke at it now
<TurtleSoup> Ubuntu 10.04LTS: Is there a way to write a script that copies *new* files from one folder into another folder?
<ActionParsnip> TurtleSoup: look into rsync
<zykotick9> mister2: if both machines are Ubuntu, you could look into using NFS for a more network filesystem
<zykotick9> s/more/more stable/
<log> _schism_: Maybe you could ask the people in #ksplice.
<ActionParsnip> mister2: try restarting the samba service instead of logging off and on and such
<mister2> zykotick9 and nfs would be what?
<_schism_> log but they are not #ubuntu :)
<log> True, true. :)
<tensorpudding> Cube``, what happens when you sudo service ssh stop
<mister2> actionparsnip i'll do that next time it bugs out, is there a simple command for it?
<zykotick9> mister2: nfs is unix's (and gnu/linux) Network File System
<ActionParsnip> mister2: sudo service smbd stop; sudo service smbd start
<mister2> zykotick9 is that integrated into ubuntu already or do i need to grab any package files?
<mister2> actionparsnip: thanks, i'll try that next time :D
<Pikkachu> hi, where are synaptic custom filters stored?
<Cube``> tensorpudding: stop: Unknown instance:
<Karmaon> satyanash: it doesn't have to be infinite. I find using ctrl-alt down/up cumbersome when needing to switch workspaces quickly
<zykotick9> mister2: you should probably do some reading/research first, it's perhaps not as easy to setup as Samba (personally i find it MUCH easier, but I'm familiar with it)
<tensorpudding> Cube``, so it's not already running then
<Cube``> tensorpudding: yeah :(
<zykotick9> !nfs | mister2
<ubottu> mister2: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mister2> zykotick9 kk, i'll take a look into it. thanks for the tip
<tensorpudding> Cube``, does /usr/sbin/sshd exist
<satyanash> Karmaon, It's doable then.. but you want scrolling to work wherever your mouse pointer is, right? not just on the desktop ?
<TurtleSoup> ActionParsnip: is there a way to have rsync constantly running? I want to back up files from one hard drive to another, but only if they're added from this point on. I also want to be able to modify the files on one of the drives, so RAID isn't for me.
<TurtleSoup> (or does RAID let me do that?)
<Karmaon> satyanash: just on the desktop
<ActionParsnip> TurtleSoup: cron a job to run every 10 mins or so, I believe dropbox does LAN sync too, worth looking into
<satyanash> Karmaon, Hmm. It is doable, I believe you can change the virtual desktop settings in the control panel, and also set up mouse scroll switching from there too.
<tensorpudding> Cube``, what happens if you simply run /usr/sbin/sshd -D
<evilgeenius> Hi All.  I have tried installing Mint, Ubuntu and Debian, and after each install i get this error when the machine is restarted : "GRUB error: file not found."  .  After each install I have removed all partitions using GParted.      I have just run a tool in a LiveCd called boot-repair.  This tool attempted to repair grub but it failed.  This tool created this pastebin :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/846730/ .  Could someone have a look 
<Dr_willis> evildaemon,  which OS are you wanting to handle grub?
<Pikkachu> hi, where are synaptic custom filters stored?
<Dr_willis> bbl
<satyanash> Karmaon, you will be better off asking other people how _exactly_ to do that, since I don't use the defaults that Ubuntu provides.
<Karmaon> satyanash: heh, thanks!
<_Marcus> I removed lightdm and did "sudo apt-get autoremove" and nothing removed. I'm still in GUI.
<_Marcus> How do I remove everything
<_Marcus> ALL GUI
<_Marcus> I want to remove all the GUI stuff*
<extrapolated> seems there isnt a good ubuntu application for listening to internet streams anymore. i've spent the entire day reading forum posts trying to fix problems with banshee extension, a streamtuner 1 that crashes when you switch tabs, a streamtuner2 whose directory doesn't match what it sends to the player and won't send to banshee at all no matter what the command line is...community support>>> you need
<extrapolated>  to get the developers inline or start dropping packages that have low development activity. tired, tired, tired.
<tensorpudding> _Marcus, you have to explicitly remove every package you don't want
<zykotick9> _Marcus: remove packages: *-desktop (ubuntu,xubuntu,etc), xorg-common, then autoremove after that [i'd guess]
<evilgeenius> Dr_willis: Mint is installed at the moment.
<aeon-ltd> _Marcus: why not just install server?
<tensorpudding> i don't think autoremove will remove the dependencies
<_Marcus> aeon-ltd: because server doesn't work for what I am doing. It's weird, it has some other Linux thing in it.
<SillyScat> When I try to install new program/ perform some operations I am asked for a keychain login password. This is not my old password or my new password. Any ideas WTF is going on?
<_Marcus> zykotick9: It didn't reconize anything with the regex *-desktop
<urfr332g0> SillyScat, did you mistakenly make a password for root?
<zykotick9> _Marcus: i mean, ubuntu-desktop and/or kubuntu-desktop, etc
<hydester> so i can get into my OS only if i cryptsetup luksOpen my encrypted lvm partition at initramfs and then exit.  update /etc/crypttab with update-initramfs -u doesn't cause it to prompt me for a password on boot
<hydester> any ideas how to fix this?
<_Marcus> zykotick9: it said ubuntu-desktop isn't installed
<_Marcus> How do I view all the packages I have installed>
<zykotick9> _Marcus: then you don't need to uninstall it
<zykotick9> _Marcus: "dpkg -l"
<SillyScat> urfr332g0 Don't think so but i'm kinda a newb and have been messing around with terminal comand trying to learn. Any ideas how to resolve?
<Wabs> SillyScat try sudo passwd root
<urfr332g0> SillyScat, no not really.
<zykotick9> !noroot | Wabs
<ubottu> Wabs: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<mpgutta> hi, i am using backup-manager to take tar ball of my file system and mysql databases. but its not taking mysql backup correctly. its creating 20 Bytes .sql.gz file.  and even i changed logger configurations to debug, but still i cant see all outputs to STDOUT. could anyone please tell me what how to see all debug outputs to stdout?
<SillyScat> Wabs Cheers mate, sorted it I think
<zykotick9> SillyScat: you just enabled the root password - something that not recommended or supported here.  It was a bad idea.
<chaos_zero> anyone ever try to set up rtorrent? i am having a problem. it will not create files/directories. (says they do not exist)
<zykotick9> chaos_zero: just rtorrent, or a frontend to rtorrent?
<chaos_zero> i guess just rtorrent, because i dont know what a frontend is
<chaos_zero> it is on ubuntu server
<SillyScat> zykotick9 Classic newb... Woops... So what exaclty have I just f*d up
<zykotick9> chaos_zero: check directory setting in ~/.rtorrent.rc
<zykotick9> SillyScat: sorry, i don't know.  Good luck.
<chaos_zero> i did, i changed it to one of my own which i created, (double checked i spelled right) and gave it chmod -r 777 for testing
<zykotick9> SillyScat: you have "root" access now, it's just not how ubuntu was designed to work
<SillyScat> zykotick9 fair enough thanks mate
<chaos_zero> it might be noted that i have also tried with transmission, which gave a simmilar error
<chaos_zero> this is on the only internal hard drive in the system
<MolybokratwR> Καλημέρα
<urfr332g0> SillyScat, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root-password.html
<urfr332g0> !ru | MolybokratwR
<ubottu> MolybokratwR: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<_Marcus> it's not russian
<_Marcus> It's greek
<_Marcus> !gr | MolybokratwR
<ubottu> MolybokratwR: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<urfr332g0> _Marcus, looked like gibberish to me. :)
<Eruadan> Hi, I want to install a ubuntu flavour in my vm. I would like to have something really basic, just with openbox and few things.What can you recommend other than xubuntu and lubuntu?
<zykotick9> !mini | Eruadan
<ubottu> Eruadan: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Eruadan> ok
<_Marcus> Eruadan: That has nothing but the basics. No GUI, no extra software, just what it needs to run.
<Eruadan> i want a lil gui, just openbox
<danileigh79> I have three computers over wifi, sharing a Windows "workgroup" network, When I click on Home, then network, and Windows Network, it says "Failed to retrieve share list from server" What can I do to rememdy this?
<Eruadan> but really minimal
<jaime> Please excuse the joining/quitting, just working on irrsi window splits
<danileigh79> jaime: I did it too lol
<evilgeenius> Hi.  Could anyone please look at this boot-repair pastebin to see what might be causing grub to give the error "Grub Error. file not found" paste.ubuntu.com/846730/ .  It's probably something obvious, but I can't understand it
<hmw> I compiled a test program that should toggle a line on my FTDI controller. When I start my program, dmesg says "FTDI USB Serial Device converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0". Removing brltty did not help. I know little about what I am trying to do, can someone help me? The test program: http://paste.ubuntu.com/846741/ - 33 LOC
<urfr332g0> evilgeenius, can you post the actual http address
<evilgeenius> urfr332g0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/846730/
<MeXTuX> I made a fresh installation of Ubuntu 11.10 and everytime it is booting (during splash screen) a message appears saying "Waiting for network configuration" and then anoher message appears "Waiting up to 60 more seconds....." Any idea???
<urfr332g0> !mint | evilgeenius
<ubottu> evilgeenius: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jaime> danileigh79: lol
<jaime> oops, this is my girl's nick lol
<zykotick9> MeXTuX: sounds like DHCP is failing.  Perhaps you could set a static IP?
<Eruadan> virtual box complaint about mini iso file, no bootable media found error
<evilgeenius> urfr332g0: I've installed Mint, Ubuntu and Debian, and each time I get this grub error "GRUB error: file not found".   It happens with all 3 versions, including Ubuntu.  Something strange is going on.
<zykotick9> Eruadan: sounds like an incorrect ISO setting in VBox
<Eruadan> it's funny, cauze other isos are working
<zykotick9> Eruadan: bad download?  could you check md5 of iso?
<urfr332g0> evilgeenius, if it was ubuntu we could maybe help, check this wiki. I'm only assuming mint has the same reload of grub 2 to the mbr. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading
<Eruadan> i will do download again, it;s so small file
<Eruadan> ahh, i can check md5
<danileigh79> Why can't my Ubuntu see the computers on my Windows network, but it can see that te network is there?
<evilgeenius> urfr332g0: until about 20 mins ago it was ubuntu.
<zykotick9> danileigh79: rather then browsing for the remote computer, type it's address into nautilus
<urfr332g0> evilgeenius, mint is not supported here I gave you more than I should have.
<ravenel> Evening everyone
<ravenel> I have an mdadm-based raid array, and recently drive sda in this array failed. I replaced the drive, but now cannot boot--I get a "reboot and select proper boot device" error
<evilgeenius> urfr332g0: ok thanks
<ravenel> Im thinking this is likely from my BIOS, complaining because the new, bare sda drive does not have anything, including an MBR, on it
<chaos_zero> guten abend
<ravenel> Any suggestions on how to resolve? Can I just change the BIOS boot order without trashing the now degraded array?
<danileigh79> zykotick9: type it's local ip?
<Eruadan> checksum from the mini iso file is correct
<cfhowlett> !de|chaos_zero
<ubottu> chaos_zero: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<zykotick9> danileigh79: ya, but you might need some SMB://IP or something (i don't use MS stuff)
<hydester> is us.archive.ubuntu.com going real slow right now?
<danileigh79> zykotick9: No worries, Thanks actually, I guess I'll stick to thumb drives lol. btw, your name wouldn't happen to be Walleed, would it?
<zykotick9> danileigh79: no Walleed's here ;)
<OY1R> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<danileigh79> zykotick9: Ever hear of OCRemix?
<pangolin> OY1R: yes?
<zykotick9> danileigh79: nope, but we are offtopic at this point ;)
<danileigh79> zykotick9: Sorry :)
<pangolin> darknigge: Please change your nick to something not racist or sexual
<urfr332g0> pangolin, ^^^ I think strange nics
<danileigh79> blacknigge: That's just as bad
<BrK_> hi .. i'm new on ubuntu .. and have some problems with the permission .. i've installed apache, php, mysql and git  .. now i want to create a webproject and track it with git .. but 1. i can't add files to the folder withour sudo and 2. git can't work because of permission .. what can i do ?
<Cube``> tensorpudding: i get this: Missing privilege separation directory: /var/run/sshd
<tensorpudding> Cube``, the permissions on /var/run/sshd are wrong then
<Bobenhaus> question:  would it be possible to install a standalone version of the PearOS UI??   It looks to be based off of Ubuntu..
<erik32533> time to reinstall ubuntu
<JHH> Every time i try to install a new package I get the following message: Requires installation of untrusted packages  The action would require the installation of packages from unauthenticated sources. THis is even from ubuntu own packages... Any help for a newb
<bazhang> Bobenhaus, seems not. you asked abuot that yesterday iirc
<erik32533> once again firefox 10 is crashing
<Cube``> tensorpudding: how to fix?
<Bobenhaus> bazhang: wow someone has been paying attention!!   ok thanks :)
<tensorpudding> Cube``, what are the permissions of /var/run/sshd?
<totesmuhgoats> erik32533: you reinstall your operating system because your browser is crashing?
<bazhang> erik32533, tried deleting its configs first? reinstalling an OS is always the very last step
<Cube``> tensorpudding: how to check?
<erik32533> i cant go back to version 8
<tensorpudding> Cube``, ls -l, or stat
<cfhowlett> erik32533   there ARE other browsers...
<erik32533> on yahoo spades
<erik32533> as soon as i click on spafes
<erik32533> firefox crashes
<tensorpudding> what's the url
<erik32533> such as
<JHH> Every time i try to install a new package I get the following message: Requires installation of untrusted packages  The action would require the installation of packages from unauthenticated sources. THis is even from ubuntu own packages... Any help for a newb
<totesmuhgoats> erik32533: so if i am to understnd this, you are reinstalling your os, because your browser crashes when you try to play yahoo spades?
<urfr332g0> JHH, you get a missing key shown in the terminal?
<compufreak> I'm trying to setup squid in a virtual machine and set a windows share as the cache folder. I added a file to fstab that mounts the share in /mnt/cache, but I keep getting permission errors. I tried chown -R squid:squid and it works until it creates a new folder, then permission errors again (squid is running as squid user)
<erik32533> yes
<tensorpudding> browsers crashing is a bug, one that probably should be reported to mozilla
<BrK_> hi .. i'm new on ubuntu .. and have some problems with the permission .. i've installed apache, php, mysql and git  .. now i want to create a webproject and track it with git .. but 1. i can't add files to the folder withour sudo and 2. git can't work because of permission .. what can i do ?
<urfr332g0> JHH, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "key here"
<tensorpudding> erik32533, so are you going to give us the url to confirm that it crashes firefox?
<Cube``> tensorpudding:
<Cube``> > stat /var/run/sshd
<Cube``> > ls -l /var/run/sshd
<Cube``> > sudo ls -l /var/run/sshd
<FloodBot1> Cube``: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erik32533> yea one sec
<Cube``> tensorpudding: did you get those lines?
<tensorpudding> it prevented your flood
<Cube``> k w8
<tensorpudding> just tell me what the permissions are
<Cube``> tensorpudding: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/16876/
<Cube``> doesnt show!!
<tensorpudding> the folder doesn't exist
<tensorpudding> you must need to create it then
<Cube``> wut
<Cube``> but sshd worked before
<tensorpudding> don't know then
<erik32533> http://games.yahoo.com/games/login2?page=sp&ss=1
<tensorpudding> did you change the permissions of /var recently?
<JHH> urfr332g0 What key should I put in. As I say I am a newb. Its literally when I'm trying to install from ubintu software center not through terminal
<Firebolt> BrK_, you could use sudo to copy the files, or configure apache to use something like ~/webserver
<Cube``> tensorpudding: possibly :/
<urfr332g0> JHH, the terminal will give you the missing key probably.
<tensorpudding> ugh, luckily i have a yahoo account
<mpgutta> hi, i am using backup-manager to take tar ball of my file system and mysql databases. but its not taking mysql backup correctly. its creating 20 Bytes .sql.gz file.  and even i changed logger configurations to debug, but still i cant see all outputs to STDOUT. could anyone please tell me what how to see all debug outputs to stdout?
<BrK_> @Firebolt .. thanks .. but whats about git ?
<urfr332g0> JHH, if that is the problem, I never use the software center myself.
<JHH> urfr332g0 Output as follows Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /tmp/tmp.uO8FGDcWJR --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys key here gpg: "key" not a key ID: skipping gpg: "here" not a key ID: skipping
<erik32533> yes i sent firefox
<erik32533> crash report
<tensorpudding> erik32533, what do you know, i got a crash too
<Cube``> tensorpudding: how to fix? how to check?
<JHH> urfr332g0 mean anything to you
<urfr332g0> JHH, nope.
<erik32533> i sent it 15 times
<tensorpudding> Cube``, check the permissions the same why i told you to
<skypce> hello guys, i was made a distro called unidockynapse , but thinking distro is not necesary , i want create a deb package with my changes. can you helpme please?
<erik32533> it crash that many times
<tensorpudding> erik32533, they need time to fix it
<JHH> urfr332g0FML
<celltech> 11.10 how do I disable automatic updates? I refuse to ever update this computer and I'm tired of it showing up
<tensorpudding> erik32533, it's going to crash every time until they do
<erik32533> so i reinstallan go back to version 7
<Nach0z> is Reiser4 supported in any way in Ubuntu?
<Firebolt> BrK_, you /could/ sudo git, or, if you use something under ~, it shouldn't have permissions errors
<tensorpudding> Nach0z, it's almost surely supported in the kernel, so yes
<tensorpudding> erik32533, you might consider using chromium, or google chrome
<Nach0z> hm.
<erik32533> is that the only other browser
<Cube``> tensorpudding: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/16879/
<tensorpudding> no, but it's the most popular other browser by a longshot
<tensorpudding> Cube``, make sure that /var/run/sshd has 755 permissions
<erik32533> dont know if yahoo games will work under chrome
<tensorpudding> erik32533, why would it not?
<jlb181> celltech: try opening update manager, go to settings on the update tab select check for automatic updates Never
<tensorpudding> it's unlikely it suffers the same bug that firefox does
<celltech> Thank you
<erik32533> why cant i unistall version 10
<erik32533> an go back to 9
<urfr332g0> celltech, not advised but look in software sources.
<tensorpudding> 9 is no longer supported
<tensorpudding> by mozilla or by canonical
<erik32533> but cant it be downloaded
<celltech> All updates do is make my OS bigger and bigger and bigger. I'm WAY over a couple gb's
<tensorpudding> if there's a download available of it somewhere, which there surely is
<urfr332g0> celltech, clean the cache
<celltech> Do it all the time
<celltech> The OS is way huge
<danileigh79> I know Linux doesn't really need antiviruses, but are there any recommended programs to help tighten up against intrusion?
<urfr332g0> celltech, mine is about 3 gigs, seems reasonable.
<tensorpudding> why is a couple of gigabytes a problem?
<tensorpudding> it scales more slowly than hard disk sizes by a longshot
<celltech> I have a 120gb drive and I've only got 90gb's left
<tensorpudding> the base ubuntu install is less than half the size of windows 7
<hansg01> is the doge windows feature of unity launcher disabled in the recent update?
<blud> i'm trying to use this program called Freevo, but my mplayer has problems so i want freevo to use VLC and I can't seem to get it to use it even though I swear I changed it to vlc in the conf file...  (And/or I need help fixing mplayer)
<hansg01> only hide and auto hide is visible
<zykotick9> blud: what's the issue with mplayer exactly?
<blud> biggest issue is it has no sound
<blud> but im also kind of frustrated because getting freevo to use vlc was supposed to be as simple as changing a variable from 'mplayer' to 'vlc' but it had no effect
<zykotick9> blud: try "mplayer -ao pulse file.foo" or "mplayer -ao alsa file.foo"
<blud> ok, but if it works then later i somehow have to figure out where/how freevo launches mplayer
<zykotick9> blud: you could set it in .mplayer/config if one works, and freevo "should" pick up the change
<blud> i just have to reinstall mplayer first since i had removed it
<rafael> please does anyone know how to make a  card reader works ?
<ljsoftnet> when does support for ubuntu 11.04 ends?
<blud> i think in like 15 months, but dont beleive me im a noob
<cfhowlett> danileigh79   firewall
<rafael> please does anyone know how to make a  card reader works ?
<capcook> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> ljsoftnet   10/12
<ljsoftnet> cfhowlett no worries i found the answer at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<danileigh79> cfhowlett: yeah thx, I just dl'd firestarter
<ljsoftnet> thanks
<cfhowlett> ljsoftnet   danileigh79 have fun/be safe
<grid_bug> Has anyone worked with RFCOMM sockets in bluez? They seem to be a little derpy on my boxes.
<Cube``> tensorpudding: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/16880/
<grid_bug> And by derpy I mean not properly recieving packets.
<tensorpudding> Cube``, try running /usr/sbin/sshd -D
<gfsdfgfdg> SOMEONE HELP ME
<gfsdfgfdg> ASAP
<gfsdfgfdg> HELP ME ASAP
<gfsdfgfdg> SOMEBODY
<urfr332g0> !help | gfsdfgfdg
<gfsdfgfdg> HELP
<ubottu> gfsdfgfdg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FloodBot1> gfsdfgfdg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_schism_> ?
<cfhowlett> gfsdfgfdg   no silly games tonight, yes?
<_schism_> troll is trolling?
<blud> zykotick9: ok, pulse has no audio but alsa did
<gfsdfgfdg> ok sorry. No not trolling. Just new
<plusEV> im boxy. u see me trollin
<cfhowlett> gfsdfgfdg   except we told you about this LAST time...anyway, what's the problem.
<gfsdfgfdg> CASE 1. In windows we have firewalls however in ubuntu are we using firewall automatically because I do not see it anywhere or must we configure it first. And does that mean I'm not using a firewall now because I just installed a fresh linux
<zykotick9> blud: there should be a way to set that in ~/.mplayer/config (not easy for me to websearch right now, or I'd look it up for you)
<blud> stupid question but where is the mplayer config?
<itaylor57> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<_schism_> blud ~/.mplayer
<blud> sry yeah found it
<gfsdfgfdg> I went to #lubuntu but no one is there so I'm here. what is the firewall command line for Lubuntu? And I changed to Lubuntu from Ubuntu because Ubuntu 11.10 sometime is not responding
<invisigothik> greetings.
<Roasted> HELLO
<invisigothik> how's friday night treating you guys?
<mtrd`> bad.
<grid_bug> Has anyone worked with RFCOMM sockets in bluez? They seem to be a little derpy on my boxes.
<cfhowlett> Roasted   greetings
<invisigothik> sadness, then.
<grid_bug> And by derpy I mean not properly recieving packets.
<itaylor57> !ufw > gfsdfgfdg
<ubottu> gfsdfgfdg, please see my private message
<gfsdfgfdg> Can I ask why Ubuntu 11.10 very often is not responding like it's stuck and lagging with or without 2D unity on 1GB RAM CPU 1.8GHz core 2 Duo
<linqering> how to login irc ?
<skypce> guys , i need add ~/.config/synapse to debian structure can you helpme please
<DanDare> Hello. Whats the name of app for gnome or KDE (cant remember), that will show disposable wireless network in a icon?
<blud> i'm trying to google it but, anyone know what i need to put in my mplayer config to force it to always use alsa instead of pulse?
<DanDare> It also informs network activity if its connected or disconnected in the taskbar
<cfhowlett> DanDare   disposable wireless?  hmm.  In gnome that would be the indicator applet
<DanDare> cfhowlett: but its used to make connections also, by clicking in the icon
<DanDare> So you choose a network and go
<invisigothik> i seem to be having a common problem with an uncommon solution, if anyone happens to be not so busy, and with kung fu stronger than i, i could use the help.
<cfhowlett> DanDare   right click to connect, right
<DanDare> cfhowlett, yeah
<DanDare> cfhowlett, you click to connect and it prompts for WPA key in a window
<cfhowlett> DanDare   http://imagebin.org/199497
<cfhowlett> DanDare   I'm on 10.04 so YMMV, but I just added this to my gnome panel...
<DanDare> cfhowlett, I see. I think its not this one, thanks anyway. Im looking for some automated program to connect to wireless
<DanDare> cfhowlett, the one i remember have animated icon while trying to connect
<cfhowlett> DanDare   hmm.  Can't say as I'm familiar then.  What version of buntu are you on?
<Axsuul> I'm using SSH keys to authenticate so I don't have a password, but when I need to issue a sudo command, what do I do when it asks for a password?
<DanDare> cfhowlett, I think its network-manager-gnome
<cfhowlett> DanDare   this thing?
<cfhowlett> http://wifi-radar.berlios.de/v2.x/images/wr-v2.x-25-main_win.png
<DanDare> cfhowlett, im not sure now, but i think it isnt the one i talk about :p
<gfsdfgfdg> Can I ask? Is Lubuntu recognised here? Is it an adopted child?
<cfhowlett> gfsdfgfdg   lubuntu is supported to a degree...
<blud> Is it just alsa=1 ?
<blud> i'll try..
<cfhowlett> DanDare   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=465rGa_uXfY
<DanDare> cfhowlett, sorry, cant open videos right now
<liberal> are any ops aware that user lorfus is randomly spamming links to people as they enter here?
<DanDare> cfhowlett, im installing network-manager-gnome. I think thats what i look for
<blud> nope, it's not alsa or noalsa
<liberal> I assume it's as they enter here, because this is the only place where i have a common channel with him/her/it.
<blud> anybody know how to force mplayer to always use alsa?
<cfhowlett> DanDare   I seem to recall that wifi radar was the default in 7.04/7.10.  FWIW that pic I showed you is from network-manager with the same/better functionality
<cfhowlett> DanDare   invoke from cli with nm
<blud> yeah, lorfus spammed me with a link about 'jews did wtc"
<liberal> blud: ~/.mplayer/conf (or something like that)
<blud> liberal, yup but i don't know the variable
<DanDare> cfhowlett, ok
<liberal> blud: man mplayer is helpful with that
<cfhowlett> DanDare   wait 1 - misinformation...
<liberal> i don't remember the config variable either. been too long since i used mplayer
<RenatoSilva> I've deleted grub.d and reinstalling grub-pc is not recreating them, how to make it?
<blud> liberal, i wish i could use VLC instead but i cant seem to make Freevo understand that i want it to use vlc instead of mplayer
<cfhowlett> DanDare   network-manager-gnome
<gfsdfgfdg> I am very new to Ubuntu and Linux. I change because of security. I had only used Ubuntu for a month. I had learned some things and I like Ubuntu. However, the most important reason I changed, security, because I had not configured anything yet(had not configured firewall and don't know how to do it), does this mean someone can hack into my computer?
<haux> I'm experiencing so many problems right now with grub that I don't even know where to begin... I rearranged some SATA cables and tried to change which drive's mbr grub was installed on. Everything appeared to work fine until I messed with Grub Customizer and then Windows disappeared from the boot list. Then I uninstalled grub2 completely, reinstalled, and now the boot list will no longer even show up.
<haux> I don't know what to do...
<sonu> hi
<liberal> blud: i don't know what freevo is, but good luck. maybe its just a matter of setting the preferred application in your window manager.
<cfhowlett> gfsdfgfdg  sensible use prevents most hackers and most hackers want a much more profitable target than your machine...
<haux> It boots into Ubuntu automatically.
<tadpole> hey guys
<cfhowlett> tadpole   greetings
<tadpole> how do i dual screen in ubuntu?
<sonu> can anyone help me in finding data related to EVENT QUEUE
<tadpole> im using fluxbox
<bazhang> gfsdfgfdg, if you are concerned you can try gufw to adjust your firewall rules
<bazhang> !info gufw | gfsdfgfdg
<ubottu> gfsdfgfdg: gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.10.2-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 218 kB, installed size 1384 kB
<meiji11> event queue?
<gfsdfgfdg> However, I was targeted by hackers before and that is why I am thinking about it now
<sonu> Wat is EVENT QUEUE, wat are itz function, elements, states, etc,etc
<meiji11> sonu, some context would help.
<liberal> gfsdfgfdg: disregard what cfhowlett said. that is not an appropriate approach to security.
<bazhang> sonu, context please. what connection to ubuntu also
<meiji11> are you talking about something like GTK or systems programming or.. what? a data structure?
<sonu> @ meiji11 & bazhang : how n itz related to programing
<bazhang> sonu, what language
<linqering> #java
<sonu> in java
<bazhang> sonu, ask in a java channel
<dr_willis> lorfus:  is doing some on join spamming it seems
<haux> I'm experiencing so many problems right now with grub that I don't even know where to begin... I rearranged some SATA cables and tried to change which drive's mbr grub was installed on. Everything appeared to work fine until I messed with Grub Customizer and then Windows disappeared from the boot list. Then I uninstalled grub2 completely, reinstalled, and now the boot list will no longer even show up. Ubuntu loads automatically. Any su
<haux> ggestions?
<sonu> can u help me from wchich site or book i can refer for it
<yanick_> hi, I try to change a process priority (to a lower value) but it constently reset back to 0, how can I force the priority to be permanent on the process?
<bazhang> sonu, try ##java
<linqering> try /j #java
<meiji11> sonu, just google it, I'm sure you'll find something. or follow bazhang's advice and try ##java.
<sonu> wat is java channel
<meiji11> heh.
<Liamdrien> I was hoping to get some help with an install of 11.10 from a usb drive that's 8gb. I'm trying to install to a hard drive from a usb drive that I created using 11.10 live cd and unetbootin as well as I tried universal usb installer and liveusb-creator. Basically what I'm getting is when my computer loads I tell it to boot from the usb and I just get a blank screen with a blinking cursor it
<Liamdrien> doesn't even get to the install part. I can load the image in virtualbox and the checksum is correct for the image
<linqering> there is no people in java chanel .
<sonu> i gooogle it but cant find appropriate data :(
<bazhang> sonu, it's a channel here on freenode
<sonu> okkk
<[deXter]> Liamdrien, Try booting using PloP
<sonu> how can i join freenode related to java on ubuntu
<sonu> how can i join freenode related to java on ubuntu
<sonu> how can i join freenode related to java on ubuntu
<nobitanobi> I just installed couchdb and Im getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/846793/ when doing couchdb in the shell
<pangolin> sonu: type /join ##java
<invisigothik> if anyone out there isnt terribly busy, i could use a little help fixing my wired connection on ubuntu 11.10.
<Liamdrien> I looked into PloP but wasn't sure on how to get it to run with the live cd. Do I take the files from PloP and the livecd and put them on the usb drive?
<sonu> itz not working msg coming ##java cannot join channel (+r)- you need to be identified with services
<bazhang> invisigothik, just ask the channel
<bazhang> sonu, so identify
<bazhang> !register | sonu
<ubottu> sonu: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sonu> how shud i identify bro
<bazhang> sonu, /join #freenode
<sonu> now wat to do after joing free node
<dr_willis> ask them how to register
<invisigothik> installed 11.10, but wired connection wont work. i found instructions on fixing the drivers for my broadcom ethernet card. ran ifconfig got, : eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:22:15:67:58:bd
<invisigothik> UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<invisigothik> RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<invisigothik> TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<invisigothik> collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FloodBot1> invisigothik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<invisigothik> RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<cfhowlett> sonu    this is a support channel for #ubuntu  State a specific problem you're trying to solve and maybe maybe someon can volunteer an answer
<pangolin> cfhowlett: He did state the problem he is having
<meiji11> he's looking for info on java event queues or something.
<cfhowlett> pangolin   I got flood lag - sorry...
<meiji11> sonu, you should probably specify a library or something..
<invisigothik> also ran lshw -c network, but dont wanna paste that, cause of that last oops
<dr_willis> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tadpole> guys
<tadpole> i need a hand
<tadpole> im using fluxbox
<tadpole> and i dont know how to setup dual monitors with my ATI card
<blud> ah its just ao=alsa
<dr_willis> you installed the ati drivers ?
<tadpole> yeh
<tadpole> im new to linux
<tadpole> i dont know where to go
<Liamdrien> is there a known issue with booting from usb drives larger than a certain size?
<tadpole> to set the option
<dr_willis> run the ati config tool ?
<tadpole> where is that?
<meiji11> check system preferences.
<IcemanV9> !xrandr | tadpole
<ubottu> tadpole: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<dr_willis> no idea what nenu. its cimmand is like..   amdcccl or similer from a terminal
<invisigothik> sorry for the flood. :(
<tadpole> lol, where's system preferences XD
<invisigothik> lemme try again, i installed ubuntu 11.10 onto a desktop with a realtek ethernet card, which 11.10 doesnt like so much. i've updated the drivers and still no love.
<Eruadan> I'm running ubuntu inside virtual box on a windows vista machine. Why when i press full screen, it doesn't get 100% full, just a big black box, with the small box desktop in the middle?
<cfhowlett> Eruadan   did you install guest additions?
<Eruadan> on windows i must install?
<Liamdrien> Eruadan what virtual machine program are you using?
<Eruadan> virtual box
<dr_willis> invisigothik:  a wired nic?
<cfhowlett> Eruadan   read the virtualbox help file for Guest Additions - full instructions are there...
<psusi> Eruadan, change the screen resolution
<tadpole> yeh..
<Eruadan> psusi, the screen resolution of the ubuntu or in the windows host/?
<tadpole> So...No idea how to setup dual monitoring in fluxbox?
<snickers_> ok guys, going to the strip club
<dr_willis> tadpole:  with the aticinfig tool i belive.
<psusi> Eruadan, either.. if the virtual machine resolution is lower than the real screen resolution, then it won't use the whole screen
<snickers_> be back when hell freezes over
<Eruadan> <cfhowlett>, i think guest additions would be if ubuntu was the host sytem, wich is not the case
<tadpole> how do i get the aticonfigtool?
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cfhowlett> Eruadan   news to me but entirely possible.  Sorry if I misdirected you.
<Eruadan> psusi, it's funny, cause i installed archlinux also, and i din't have such problem
<dr_willis> invisigothik:  best to chat in the channel. i may have to leave at any time
<Eruadan> how can i change screen resolution ?
<dr_willis> tadpole:  open a terminal. try    amd<tab>  that should show a list.
<urfr332g0> Eruadan, in display
<tadpole> doesnt
<tadpole> err
<dr_willis> hit tab a few times
<tadpole> i want to get rid of flux box
<tadpole> ah
<tadpole> there we go
<Jezarith> Did sun-java6-jdk just get yanked from partner?
<chaz> Anyone know how to get Rhythmbox to access my  media server via DLNA ?
<dr_willis> bash basics... :-)
<zykotick9> Jezarith: yes, Oracle said no one can distribute except them
<tadpole> now what
<Eruadan> i  think i found the problem, maximum res it gives me it's 800 x 600
<Jezarith> zykotick9, I saw a post on slashdot a few months back, but it has worked... when did it get yanked? Do we know any mirrors? this is really a bitch
<zykotick9> Jezarith: no idea
<psusi> I suppose that's what happens when you rely on closed source software...
<tadpole> i still dont know what to do after that XD
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Jezarith> dr_willis, I know, It doesn't make it less of a pain in the ass.
<yanick_> I try to change a process priority (to a lower value) but it constently reset back to 0, how can I force the priority to be permanent on the process?
<dr_willis> Jezarith:  webupd8 blog has some guides
<Jezarith> dr_willis, I have a about 20 different puppet manifests with it as an apt dependency, and apps that require sun's version. So.. shit
<tadpole> dr_Willis
<tadpole> how about you control my screen and do it for me?
<tadpole> im hopeless XD
<tadpole> Or you could tell me how to get rid of fluxbox :P
<dr_willis> tadpole:  nit going to happen. on my phone
<tadpole> mmk
<pangolin> Jezarith: please mind your language
<zykotick9> tadpole: install another WM/DE and select it at login
<haux> grub2 will no longer load on startup. It boots directly into Ubuntu. I've done grub-install, update-grub, everything. no luck. any suggestions?
<tadpole> how do i do that?
<Jezarith> lol...
<tadpole> I want the original ubuntu one back
<dr_willis> how did you remove it?
<tadpole> idk
<zykotick9> haux: HOLD shift after BIOS to get grub menu
<tadpole> my bro did it for me
<tadpole> he is insane with this shiz
<tadpole> but he is offline and im desperate
<haux> zykotick9, shouldn't it display automatically though? It always has before
<dr_willis> install the ubuntu-desktop package
<zykotick9> haux: if you only have ubuntu, i think it defaults to not showing
<zykotick9> haux: you can change behaviour in /etc/default/grub
<haux> zykotick9, Ubuntu/Windows. The whole windows thing is different issue entirely.
<riyonuk> How come this link is broken on the website? :/
<riyonuk> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.3/ubuntu-10.04.3-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<zykotick9> riyonuk: i believe there is a 10.04.4 now
<pangolin> riyonuk: because 10.04.4 was released yesterday
<chaz> Anyone got DLNA working with Rythmbox ?
<haux> zykotick9, do you know what I would have to change?
<zykotick9> haux: look for hidden entries i think
<haux> zykotick9, GRUB_DEFAULT=0 ...change to 1?
<zykotick9> haux: not that
<riyonuk> Where do I download? I'm just trying to download Ubuntu Server, haha
<satyanash> pangolin, really ?
<haux> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<haux> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<zykotick9> haux: that's to choose which entry to boot by default
<riyonuk> torrent please, direct download is really slow
<zykotick9> haux: that looks better ;)
<quint> i cant remove wine
 * satyanash goes to upgrade his servers to 10.04.04
<haux> zykotick9, those are what it was already set to...
<urfr332g0> !boot | haux
<ubottu> haux: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dr_willis> apt-get remove wine
<zykotick9> haux: i'd assume that timeout_quiet=true means hide it, i could have it wrong though
<cfhowlett> quint   wine takes up SO little space maybe just leave it there?
<tadpole> how to i install the ubuntu-desktop package?
<urfr332g0> haux, sorry I meant the bot to show you this to run and pastebin the results.text  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<haux> urfr332g0, I have that already
<dr_willis> that willnot remove apps you installed with wine
<urfr332g0> haux, cool pastebin it.
<cfhowlett> tadpole   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<haux> urfr332g0, http://pastebin.com/8Yzf1cqC
<urfr332g0> haux, if you have done any changes after running it run it again though.
<haux> yup
<urfr332g0> haux, this since all the changes?
<haux> I just ran it
<zykotick9> haux: FYI if you make any changes to /etc/default/grub you need to run "sudo update-grub" for them to be applied
<Liamdrien> Any other suggestions besides plop to get 11.10 to boot from my 8gb flash drive? I've tried quite a few options to no avail. Is this a limitation of the usb drive because of it's size?
<haux> I recently rearrange some SATA cables. My primary drive changed to /dev/sda, and I wanted grub to be installed on it's mbr. In my attempt to do this, windows disappeared from the grub boot list. etc etc... I messed around and now grub won't load at all.
<haux> *rearranged
<urfr332g0> haux, your missing this on the sda2 and the bootflag. /bootmgr /Boot/BCD
<haux> Even tried recovatux or whatever it's called, from the super grub2 disc
<ch33z> who the fuck is acceptance?
<zykotick9> Liamdrien: it certainly doesn't have anything to do with 8GB size, i've booted lots of USB sticks that size and larger
<cfhowlett> !language|ch33z
<ubottu> ch33z: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pangolin> ch33z: no swearing please
<ch33z> o i seee...
<haux> urfr332g0, Sorry, I didn't understand that...
<urfr332g0> haux, your missing the full W7 boot files
<ch33z> is there a mature and cool ubuntu chat anyone know of?
<bazhang> !ot | ch33z
<ubottu> ch33z: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<urfr332g0> haux, use gparted to set the boot flag on the sda2 that is the windows install right?
<haux> urfr332g0, yes
<haux> urfr332g0, I know what I did now..
<ch33z> well, it would be cool to have a cool chat
<haux> urfr332g0, I deleted the 100mb partition for windows because i thought the new grub install would load everything
<vindav> Anybody know the terminal command to determine HDD size, and the amount of data it is holding ?
<haux> It was the "system reserved" partition for windows 7
<bazhang> ch33z, this is support only. please chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ch33z> o cool
<ch33z> yea
<urfr332g0> haux, that had the boot files you need go to ##windows for help
<ch33z> do they whine if i talk normal though there? just wondering..
<bazhang> ch33z, please stay on topic here
<Liamdrien> zykotick: I didn't think it did but my windows installs boot just fine off the flash drive it's just linux distros, it's not even limited to ubuntu I also tried debian and fedora.
<ch33z> sorry bang bang
<cfhowlett> vindav   df -h
<urfr332g0> haux, withn the boot flag set on the sda2 a couple of commands from a recovery or install disc should get you fixed
<ch33z> also bazhang
<zykotick9> !tab > Liamdrien
<ubottu> Liamdrien, please see my private message
<ch33z> i need help real quick
<urfr332g0> haux, a W7 disc that is.
<zykotick9> Liamdrien: sorry, i don't have an explanation for that.  Good luck.
<ch33z> when installing ubuntu server do i use my static ip as my host name?
<ch33z> Hostname:
<Liamdrien> zykotick9: thanks
<zykotick9> ch33z: i doubt hostname would allow periods
<haux> urfr332g0, I will have to give that a try. Thanks for your help. I didn't realize boot files were missing... that was the missing key all along.
<ch33z> yup
<ch33z> does the host name just be wahtever we want?
<ch33z> zykotick9 like "Server" as the host name
<ch33z> call it "Server"
<zykotick9> ch33z: it's the Name of the computer, select anything you want
<ch33z> figured that
<ch33z> someone told me different
<vindav> cfhowlett:  thank you very much.  BTW, do you know how one can use the SWAP area to store data instead of just  /dev/sda5  (local drive) ?
<zykotick9> vindav: how big is your SWAP partition?
<cfhowlett> vindav   pretty sure that's a questionable idea but ask the channel...
<zykotick9> vindav: you DON'T want to store anything there - doubt it's possible
<vindav> zytotick9:  it is 232GB, used 135GB already for it.
<zykotick9> vindav: that's not SWAP then (or i hope it isn't)
<zykotick9> !tab > vindav
<ubottu> vindav, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> vindav   my general rule is Swap = 2X ram.  YMMV.
<Poindexter_> Hey guys I am running a Virtual IRC  ubuntu client box. Just checking it out.
<urfr332g0> cfhowlett, how much ram do you have?
<zykotick9> cfhowlett: i'd suggest in modern times, 2X RAM is overkill - but it's easier then trying to explain Physical RAM + a little (if you want hibernate)
<cfhowlett> urfr332g0   4 gig ram/8gig swap.
<urfr332g0> cfhowlett, ^^^^
<vindav> zykotick9:  my /dev/sda5 HDD is my local drive;  /dev/sda1  is that small portion of 100MB; and the /dev/sda2 is I guess the SWAP area.
<cfhowlett> zykotick9   out of a 500g drive, 8G seems a trivial sacrifice to the computing gods.
<vindav> cfhowlett:  What is the purpose of SWAT ?
<cfhowlett> !swap|vindav
<ubottu> vindav: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<meiji11> special weaponry and tactics, of course.
<zykotick9> meiji11: well, you did technically answer the question asked ;)
<meiji11> what we're here for.
<cfhowlett> meiji11   the first rule of swap is you don't TALK about swap.  you've been warned...
<zykotick9> meiji11: i'd say SWAT is perhaps OT ;)
<Poindexter_> DrWillis how are you today? nice to see you again.
<meiji11> :)
<cfhowlett> and now that we've completely befuddled and confused the helpseekers...
<Mission> where can I find the bash configuration file?
<Mission> I
<zykotick9> Mission: start with ~/.bashrc
<vindav> cfhowlett:  ok, thanks for the info.  Good to know and that Ubuntu self-manages it.  Good.  Got to go now.:D
<Mission> thanks zykotick9
<cfhowlett> vindav   have fun/be safe
<zykotick9> Mission: it really depends what you want to configure however, other common settings might be in ~/.profile
<Mission> well I used to be able to configure it before
<Mission> I just forgot the directory
<Mission> bashrc sounds more fimiliar is all
<kiod> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Mission> I'm still a little confused
<Mission> it would be some place where you'd place something like...  cat art.txt
<zykotick9> Mission: "cat art.txt" is a command with a file.  What do you really want to do?
<meiji11> I have an ubuntu question of my own. often, when experiencing a problem (ie I can't connect to my WAP) I'll reboot and find that ubuntu has automatically routed around it (or so it would seem).. is there a way to check the changes it made without resorting to /var/log or dmesg, etc? it's great that ubuntu does it, but I would like to know how. with other linux distributions, problems of that nature just.. persist, until I fix them myself.
<Mission> I want to load ascii art every time I open the linux terminal
<zykotick9> Mission: playing with MOTD might be what your looking for then.  I'm no help though, good luck.
<bluezone> anyone know of a company that ships netbooks with ubuntu and not windows 7? (I don't want to buy w7 for nothing!)
<Mission> ok thanks for the help
<Mission> I think I came accross one earlier today
<Mission> bluezone: here's a place where you might find something like that
<Mission> http://www.youtube.com/user/System76Video/featured?v=NFylMwry2h0
<urfr332g0> bluezone, http://www.system76.com/
<Mission> don't know about notebooks but they do linux computers by a default
<urfr332g0> bluezone, here are the netbooks I believe. http://www.linux-netbook.com/system76-starling-netbook
<invisigothik> hello again. i am having issues with getting a broadcom ethernet card to work with ubuntu 11.10. i have followed the instructions for installing the newer drivers for the realtek from the launchpad forum. the new driver installed, yet do not work.
<zykotick9> Mission: FYI i was wrong about MOTD, that doesn't show when you open a terminal
<riyonuk> Okay, I think I botched something up on my server. I can't ping anything. All I did was change dhcp to static (tutorial for getting a static ip) and now it wont work :(
<Mission> it's all good
<Mission> I was able to figure things out
<Mission> now ascii art loads :D
<zykotick9> riyonuk: using /etc/network/interfaces?  Can you pastebin the current contents?
<meiji11> I don't know, I was having trouble with the ralink, and apparently.. rebooting ubuntu is magic sauce for one's problems. I have no idea why.
<riyonuk> zykotick9: I'll try.
<riyonuk> zykotick9: How do I select all text using nano?
<riyonuk> God I feel like a retard right now d:
<zykotick9> riyonuk: sorry no idea, not really a nano-guy
<invisigothik> i'll pastebin the ifconfig/lshw if this info will help anyone out there to help me....
<zykotick9> riyonuk: do you have entries for address, netmask, network, broadcast and gateway?
<dr_willis> invisigothik:  check dmesg output also. try loading the new driver module by hand.
<riyonuk> just address, netmask, and gateway
<skegeek> I need some help figuring out why Ubuntu freezes when I plug the power cord in...
<zykotick9> riyonuk: then you are missing stuff
<riyonuk> zykotick9: then the tutorial I just followed sucks.
<cfhowlett> skegeek   is your adaptor OEM?  Replacement adaptors cause all kinds of funny things...
 * riyonuk throws arms in the air
<zykotick9> riyonuk: crappy tutuorials online are unfortunatly not-uncommon ;)
<skegeek> I do know that I have to unplug the cord for BIOS to complete and OS to begin loading. But, I can plug it in without Windows freezing.
<overclucker> riyonuk: do you have nameservers set?
<invisigothik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/846830/
<hiexpo> acceptance, thats fine but don't pm me please >
<riyonuk> nope
<cfhowlett> skegeek   OME or no...
<skegeek> The power cord is original.
<aBound> Hello all, I was curious was there anyway to switch the Unity numbered shortcuts to key combination shortcuts?
<riyonuk> its in a vmware install though, so im not sure if I'm doing it the right way
<cfhowlett> skegeek   adaptor would be the box part - read the label.  Should be of same manufacture as your computer.
<acceptance> hiexpo: ok
<invisigothik> dr_willis: i actually already did the driver by terminal code, following the instructions from launchpad
<overclucker> riyonuk: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<skegeek> It all came in the same box, I bought this laptop brand new.
<cfhowlett> skegeek   OK that should answer that question....
<riyonuk> it says host unreachable
<riyonuk> this is actually quite complicated to setup, but it's fun nontheless
<hiexpo> ? is that true that gnome 2 is out no longer supported ?
<skegeek> I don't know why BIOS requires the  cord to be unplugged, although Toshiba did release an upgrade recently which I still haven't figured out how to download/install.
<cfhowlett> hiexpo   consider g2 dead
<overclucker> riyonuk: that means name servers aren't the problem
<zykotick9> hiexpo: g2 is alive and well in debian stable, for another year or so
<cfhowlett> skegeek   did a software center search for toshiba - some laptops have custom additions to make them more ubuntu friendly.
<hiexpo> thats not good if g2 is out and  thanks zykotick9
<machiolate> can someone help me ... i keep getting ' bash: ./my_script: bin/bash: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<machiolate>  ' this message when i try to run this simple script
<machiolate> not sure why it won't execute, i've set the permissions and checked the path
<zykotick9> machiolate: check the first line #!/bin/bash is probably incorrect
<machiolate> ok
<Pickleface> for some reason I cant dl music onto my blackberry I cant even see it plugged in
<hiexpo> MachHare, what is your bin bash script pastebinit
<meiji11> is the wayland project a substitute for x?
<machiolate> ahh! thanks zykotic9 was missing a '/' lol
<meiji11> I hope so, because I passionately hate x.
<overclucker> riyonuk: whats the  link to the tutorial you used?
<zykotick9> machiolate: and my /bin/bash is only an example, use whatever interpreter the script uses
<riyonuk> overclucker: I think the hardest part for me is just editing text. vim or nano, not very fun
<hiexpo> oops soory MachHare
<overclucker> riyonuk: that'll get easier with practice.
<hiexpo> what is your bin bash machiolate
<Pickleface> for some reason I cant dl music onto my blackberry I cant even see it plugged in
<machiolate> ahh, it was referring to that line of specific code, got it. thanks again
<hiexpo> np
<riyonuk> overclucker: thanks for trying to help. going to learn vim before I try again, as I'm just spinning my wheels
<hiexpo> riyonuk, maybe use nano
<riyonuk> hiexpo: still hard, can't even ctrl+a, ctrl+c
<hiexpo> riyonuk, what ya trying to do ?
<riyonuk> hiexpo: just copy and paste /etc/network/interfaces
<zykotick9> riyonuk: you don't really need to pastebin that, we know you are missing stuff
<zykotick9> !pastebinit | riyonuk you might also be interested in
<ubottu> riyonuk you might also be interested in: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hiexpo> riyonuk, why not much in there what ya needto know ?
<hiexpo> riyonuk, what ya trying to find out about your network ?
<hiexpo> riyonuk, lots of easier ways than going there
<riyonuk> Alright, now I get ping: unknown host www.google.com, I configured /etc/networking/interfaces correctly (5 lines this time)
<riyonuk> though I didn't do the nameserver thing, cause idk what he's talking about
<zykotick9> riyonuk: /etc/resolv.conf
<riyonuk> Yeah that
<riyonuk> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<riyonuk> following that tutorial, but when I do ifconfig /all, it says device not found
<khlopko> clear
<khlopko> exit
<khlopko> quit
<capcook> add a slash
<capcook> like
<dr_willis> you sure the option is /all ?
<Patrouss> Hi, I got some problems with my wireless interface on Ubuntu 11.10; It has worked before I tryed to patch my driver with compat-wireless and now I  tryed many things but I'm kind of newbie on linux, so I don't know if someone here can help me ? :)
<capcook> like /quit
<chaos_zero> can you have more then one "window" in ubuntu server. like another terminal?
<Pickleface> guys how do i sync music from my ubuntu to my phone its a blackberry
<zykotick9> chaos_zero: alt+f1 to f10, or use screen
<Pickleface> help plz
<dr_willis> chaos_zero: see  screen command
<dr_willis> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<dr_willis> also tmux
<dr_willis> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (oneiric), package size 208 kB, installed size 508 kB
<antisk3ptic> hello, can anyone help me with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1927396
<chaos_zero> very good thanks
<chaos_zero> i can only do up to alt F^ though
<chaos_zero> F6
<zykotick9> chaos_zero: sorry my bad, that's the default
<chaos_zero> mk
<chaos_zero> np
<dr_willis> chaos_zero: theres ways to add mire. but screen works well
<riyonuk> Okay, so what is my name server?
<chaos_zero> how about 8.8.8.8 =P
<riyonuk> I thought it would be whatever I put for "address"
<riyonuk> or does it not matter?
<chaos_zero> usually thats what i do, but recently i have been putting that and then 8.8.8.8 as the secondary
<chaos_zero> google servers
<chaos_zero> oh and not address
<chaos_zero> gateway is what you copy
<Pickleface> guys how do i sync music from my ubuntu to my phone its a blackberry
<Bham-Bob> my Xubuntu just lost grub after running the updater. I need help restoring grub from a live CD
<Emillow> hi
<cfhowlett> Emillow   greetings
<zykotick9> !grub2 | Bham-Bob
<ubottu> Bham-Bob: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Emillow> wow I just figured out how to make xchat work 00.0
<urfr332g0> Bham-Bob, three methods read carefully. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<chaos_zero> wow rtorrent ate all my memory
<zykotick9> !atemyram | chaos_zero
<ubottu> chaos_zero: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<chaos_zero> rofl theirs a command called atemyram
<chaos_zero> haha
<riyonuk> YES I GOT IT TO WORK. LIKE A BOSS! :D
<riyonuk> my router is 192.169.ZERO.1
<riyonuk> Okay, now after doing this, hopefully my plan will work. Now I can SSH, through Terminal on my Mac, into my Virtual Machine, since it's set to a static IP, right? I've already installed openssh-server, and guides online aren't too helpful with adding pub keys
<pnorman> riyonuk: do you need help setting the keys up?
<chaos_zero> like a boss
<riyonuk> I know how to generate it, but no idea how to get it onto the virtual machine, or where it goes
<pnorman> riyonuk: many routers have an option to assign some hosts (by MAC address) to always have the same IP
<pnorman> riyonuk: the pub key goes into ~/.ssh/ and you'll have to either copy/paste, use scp, or something similar
<Bham-Bob> so reading how to fix grub it says to type sudo grub-install /dev/XXX when I do that (replacing XXX with sda) cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<riyonuk> Wait, looks like SSH works if I use the name I installed ubuntu with
<riyonuk> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/36433495/Screen%20Shot%202012-02-18%20at%2012.04.39%20AM.png
<dr_willis> ssh-copy-id  command is handy on linux machines
<urfr332g0> Bham-Bob, that limk is rather confusing take a look at the one I posted.
<urfr332g0> link
<zykotick9> Bham-Bob: you can't jump steps - you aren't in a chrooted environment if you are getting that error
<dRounse> ! | error
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<boston> Guys help me,please advise me on the best easy to install Linux timer
<dRounse> im from boston
<dRounse> lol
<dr_willis> boston:  what?
<dRounse> whats a kubuntu server?
<boston> Linux timer for a cyber cafe
<dr_willis> a server you install kubuntu on. :)
<WoC> boston, as in a session time limit ?
<cfhowlett> boston see  http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+cyber+cafe+manage&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<dRounse> dr_willis i figured that much but whats the point? that seems like it would need a lot of ram to run decently
<boston> a software like cyber cafe pro
<dr_willis> any desktop install can work as a server. so thats just bad phraseing
<boston> It records time spent in one computer and charges
<dRounse> is having lxde on a server bad? i dont know commanline well enough to use it or should i use webmin?
<zykotick9> !webmin | dRounse
<ubottu> dRounse: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<dr_willis> do not use webmin
<cfhowlett> dRounse   PURE servers don't have  a gui  :)
<dRounse> boston: good ole' pen and paper, make 'em sign in
<dr_willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<dRounse> legit last night someone said they were running webmin and it worked fine
<possible1994> If I use the command alias x=y, will x=y after a reboot, or will I have to make a startup script to do it every boot?
<dr_willis> 'fine' is the sticky area
<mrd_> hello
<dRounse> so is zentyal like webmin?
<mrd_> i need help
<dRounse> mrd_ yes...
<dr_willis> learning to use the cli is worth the effort
<RikkiRocket> hey can some help me
<cfhowlett> RikkiRocket   ask away...
<mrd_> i need
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mrd_> to know
<dRounse> dr_willis: i know but i dont wanna have to learn it in order to use this, ill learn along the way
<mrd_> how to retrive detail of owner of http://shariah4hind.com
<dr_willis> to use what wxactly?
<RikkiRocket> cfhowlett: i am looking to install, and run a program on fedora
<mrd_> cn any one help
<boston> drounse: are you a technician?
<cfhowlett> RikkiRocket   #fedora
<RikkiRocket> cfhowlett: Awindows prgram
<dRounse> dr_willis an ubuntu server, i wanna be able to set it up and use it, not have to learn cli now
<dRounse> boston: no
<dRounse> ! | fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<iyank4> hi all, i curious about screenlet, i install flower screenlet, i give water, but it does not bloom :'(
<mrd_> how can i destroy this website http://shariah4hind.com which speak against my country
<dr_willis> dRounse:  what service are yiu needing to run?
<dRounse> a file server, for files and movies
<dr_willis> mrd_:  take it elsewhere.
<dr_willis> droy
<mrd_> where
<mrd_> any channel that can help
<boston> drounse: Do you know one that i can contact?
<cfhowlett> mrd_ ask your government
<dr_willis> any desktop install can do that dRounse
<mrd_> they cant
<mrd_> tryong for
<dipix> mrd_ google is your friend
<mrd_> one year
<grunt_> Anyone here that can help me install Artwiz fonts on Ubuntu 11.10?
<bazhang> mrd_, stop it
<mrd_> can any channel help
<bazhang> mrd_, no
<crshbndct> does this channel have operators?
<dRounse> boston: unfortunatly not, try the ubuntuforums and just post your question, more eyes will see it than the few on here
<dipix> mrd_ google is your friend
<mrd_> google
<cfhowlett> mrd_ not this one.  Do your research and you'll find what you seek.
<boston>  drounse: Thanks!
<mrd_> i did man i cant do it of find any one
<bazhang> mrd_, thats enough. this is ubuntu support only . dont ask again
<dRounse> boston: no problem
<dipix> yes, go ask google
<crshbndct> i joined up and within a second some dude was sending me some political thing about the WTC and some other guys wants free speech removed..
<crshbndct> weird
<cfhowlett> crshbndct   type this /ignore nameofbonehead
<dRounse> dr_willis: so if install ubuntu server with : ssh, file server and lxde desktop i should be golden?
<grunt_> Looking for someone that can help me install Artwiz fonts on Ubunut 11.10...Having trouble  Can anyone here give me a hand?
<dr_willis> dRounse:  why are you needing the 'server' editiin at all
<terminhell> ya same here...4000 missing jews. go cry somewhere else with your conspiracies
<dRounse> dr_willis whats editiin?
<crshbndct> yeah.. i just wanna figure out why the daily of 12.04 i386 wont run on a 32bit machine.. it is telling me i need a kernel appropriate to my processor
<dr_willis> dRounse: easier to install services on a lubuntu install
<dr_willis> edition
<mmaatt> Hello. My wireless connection is really slow on linux. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<Ben64> crshbndct: 12.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<urfr332g0> crshbndct, #ubuntu+1 is your destination.
<crshbndct> okay cool thanks
<cfhowlett> grunt_ see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809312
<dRounse> dr_willis oh, because i dont wanna deal with all of the junk that comes a lubuntu install
<dRounse> or is that going to be there when i install the lxde desktop?
<dr_willis> what junk?
<grunt_> Looking for someone that can help me install Artwiz fonts on Ubunut 11.10...Having trouble  Can anyone here give me a hand?
<dr_willis> you get same setup
<urfr332g0> !repeat > grunt_
<ubottu> grunt_, please see my private message
<dRounse> dr_willis ok nvm then, sorry i thought it was just a bare desktop
<iyank4> grunt_, i install Font manager, and just drop the font file there
<dRounse> would a plain openbox desktop be better than lxde?
<dr_willis> for a simple setup for a home lan. lubuntu plus the services you need works well
<terminhell> cant you just add the .tff file to your .fonts folder in home
<dr_willis> for a simple setup for a home lan. lubuntu plus the services you need works well
<poyntz> hi all
<Blue1> howdy tex
<dr_willis> dRounse:  install whatever wm/desktop you want.
<dr_willis> openbox is just a windowmanager
<poyntz> when I try to run sudo mount -t hfsplus -o I get http://paste.kde.org/424388/
<poyntz> - please help me fix it
<dRounse> dr_willis whats the lightest one without it being text?
<terminhell> openbox or fluxbox
<dr_willis> you usig some super old hardware?
<poyntz> or get the hfsplus
<dr_willis> jwm is lightest and low on features. ;)
<iyank4> dRounse, it's a pain using openbox as daily desktop, but it's nice for some folks :-)
<dRounse> dr_willis well i have 512 mb of RAM and a celeron d i dont want a desktop thats gonna kill my hardware
<WoC> windowmaker is pretty neat and slim too :)
<terminhell> AWESOME
<dRounse> iyank4: its for my server, i use regular old ubuntu as my desktop
<dRounse> i dont like awesome ive tried that
<dr_willis> try lxde/lubuntu and see.. or go learn cli i guess
<poyntz> actually
<poyntz> I think it's now hpumount
<Blue1> poyntz: but what device is it?  normally mounts are sudo mount /dev/xxx mountpoint
<iyank4> dRounse, have take a look to crunchbang linux ?
<dr_willis> once you get the server setup. dont run the desktop.....
<dipix> dRounse, if you don't mind me butting in, build yourself an AMD pc they are super cheap and will work awesome with ubuntu
<dRounse> is a celeron d ok for a server?
<poyntz> Blue1: I'm trying to mount a .img file to a directory - but the majority of the files aren't showing up when i don't use the -t hfsplus option
<dr_willis> depends on the work the server is doing
<dRounse> dipix i have an athlon ii but when use my celeron as a desktop its not quite good enough
<Blue1> poyntz: by imago do you mean iso?
<poyntz> Blue1: only thing is that mount -t hfsplus -o <file> <dir> isn't working
<Blue1> image
<poyntz> Blue1: no. .img file
<dRounse> dr_willis just movies, music and word docs pretty much
<incognito> Hello, I'm having trouble with my Audio...can someone help?
<poyntz> Blue1: <file>.img, different format
<poyntz> to .iso
<Blue1> poyntz: okay not fam. with mac so I can't help.
<WoC> poyntz are you mounting a image file ?
<poyntz> WoC: yep
<dr_willis> dRounse:  a 'file' server via samba is normally hd speed limited
<WoC> poyntz -o loop
<poyntz> WoC: only half the files show up if i do that
<Blue1> WoC: okay that is like an iso then
<dipix> dRounse, I'm confused! are you using the Athlon or Celeron with your desktop?
<dRounse> dr_willis its a seagate green 2tb 5900 rpm
<poyntz> WoC: I'm guessing that the other files are not mounted
<incognito> Everytime I load up my chrome/firefox and i put my game on, while i have rhythmbox open, it cuts the sound from my rhythmbox off but still keeps the file playing. Does anyone have any ideas?
<dRounse> dipix athlon because its more powerful
<WoC> poyntz the image has more than one partition ?
<poyntz> WoC: because the fs type is not supported
<dr_willis> a 'green' hd is green because its slower then normal hds ;)
<poyntz> WoC: possibly
<dr_willis> less speed = less power needed
<poyntz> WoC: I wouldn't be surprised if it has 6/7 partitions
<dRounse> dr_willis i know lol so im thinking im good for this server lol i hope
<WoC> poyntz that could explain why you dont see all files
<iyank4> incognito, something about pulseaudio mixer *don't sure
<antisk3ptic> I need a kerberos expert asap
<poyntz> WoC: I think it's a hfs filesystem as well
<incognito> iyank4: what about pulseaudio mixer?
<dipix> dRounse, good, I have a Celeron on a desktop and it's not working when I installed ubuntu on it. pretty much good for a home file server
<WoC> poyntz if u have a mac emulator to use it in, try that... assuming the image is from a mac
<urfr332g0> !ask > antisk3ptic
<ubottu> antisk3ptic, please see my private message
<antisk3ptic> okay thank you
<dRounse> dipix, well ubuntu runs fine, but i do a lot of music and watching youtube and i can hear it struggle, also i play minecraft and my desktop with 2 gigs of ram the the athlon ii is struggling, i think itd kill my celeron
<Blue1> dRounse: what kind of card?
<poyntz> WoC: I don't have a mac emulator :(. Basically I'm trying to covert a .dmg file to an .iso
<incognito> I have downloaded the PulseAudio volume control package, but my driver is the alsa driver for the ASUS motherboard
<dr_willis> minecraft is not very optmized. ;)
<poyntz> WoC: I want to put all the files on the .iso onto a pendrive and install Mac OS X on another partition
<dr_willis> poyntz:  there may be dmg2iso converters for widows you could use in wie
<antisk3ptic> So I am setting up an sftp server on a ubuntu 11.10 box. It will be on a network with Windows Server 2008, which is a domain controller. This sftp server will be strictly a file server, WinServ has Active Directory with Kerberos. I am used to setting up ssh with keys. I need to know how to set it up so users can authenticate with kerberos on a mainly windows based network and then get into
<antisk3ptic> ubuntu box
<poyntz> dr_willis: I don't have windows :(
<chris_> anyone like to look to see whats wrong with a php script of mine(and maybe give me some pointers)
<iyank4> incognito, seems chrome/firefox is directly using alsa, or the rhythombox that directly using alsa.. check the output setting of rythmbox, *i'm using banshee
<dipix> dRounse, your daily use is pretty heavy, I'd suggest building a quad core
<chris_> http://pastebin.com/STBCLKVt
<poyntz> dr_willis: I crashed my windows installation and now only have linux
<WoC> poyntz that sounds more like a osx question than ubuntu question
<dr_willis> poyntz:  to boot from the pendrive? try just dd-ing the image to the flsdh
<dRounse> Blue1 GeForce 6150SE nForce
<dr_willis> poyntz:  windows tools often work in 'wine'
<incognito> iyank4: in my pulseaudio playback it doesn't show my chrome right now, and i have my game up, but it shows rhythmbox
<debugg3r>  I hate niggers.
<Ben64> chris_: you know... nmap exists
<taipres> probably should add that to the bots
<dRounse> dipix when i get the money im going to build one, but im going to build an htpc first then a desktop, then upgrade storage on my server
<chris_> I dont know what nmap is
<antisk3ptic> I have figured how to go into sshd_config and set KerberosAuthentication to yes, but i basically need to know how to route the windows server to the ubuntu box so it knows which kerberos to authenticate with
<dr_willis> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.21-1.1 (oneiric), package size 1584 kB, installed size 7064 kB
<Ben64> chris_: your php script can be replaced by "nmap -sP 1.1.1.1-100"
<taipres> nmap is a scanner...an advanced one at that, lets you detect operating systems and other things
<Blue1> dRounse: that sounds more like a video card
<Blue1> dRounse: try:  lspci | grep Audio
<incognito> iyank4: how would i go about finding out if my chrome/firefox is directly accessing my alsa driver?
<dRounse> oh you i thought you said video card
<Blue1> dRounse: my bad I thought you had sound card issues.
<dRounse> nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio
<dRounse> noo i have more video card issues than sound card
<dipix> dRounse, that's good man, in the mean time just take it easy on them old hardware
<Blue1> dRounse: okay that sounds better
<mmTrent> How do I see if my videocard driver is installed?
<dRounse> lscpi
<chris__> sorry about that
<dRounse> mmTrent lscpi -v
<poyntz> dr_willis: how about Mac tootls?
<poyntz> *tools?
<blub0x> First Install. My network tools device tab is not sized properly and the adapters are not visible
<chris__> what was nmap?
<dr_willis> poyntz:  i dont use macs.. no idea
<dRounse> dipix: im trying lol
<ch33z> ihow do i set up name resolution?
<ch33z> helpp!
<mmTrent> Says it's on I suppose.
<Ben64> !info nmap | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.21-1.1 (oneiric), package size 1584 kB, installed size 7064 kB
<mmTrent> I think my onboard video isn't fast enough :))
<Blue1> mmTrent: grep -i glx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sunshine> this is the fourth time i had to reinstall ubuntu coz i lost my windows bootloader..can somebody help me to a shortcut?
<dr_willis> ch33z:  more details.. less  'help!!!' please
<urfr332g0> ch33z, try the app display
<mmTrent> Blue1: What should I be looking for?
<chris__> Ive installed nmap
<ch33z> well, https://gist.github.com/10d34dc04840392155e4
<Blue1> mmTrent: it will tell you what driver is loaded
<ch33z> see,
<ch33z> ive done the setting up of my static ip
<cfhowlett> sunshine   losing your windows boot only means correcting the windows error - not reinstalling an entire OS.
<mmTrent> Blue1, AIGLX sound correct?
<cfhowlett> where are you in the process now?
<ch33z> so im trying to set up my domain name on my server i have here
<Blue1> mmTrent: something like:  (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  195.36.31  Thu Jun  3 08:59:25 PDT 2010
<cfhowlett> sunshine where are you in the process now?
<ch33z> my issue should be basic correct?
<Blue1> dRounse: sound or video issue?
<Ben64> chris__: then you can use that to ping 100 computers
<ch33z> just setting up a basic html page
<sunshine> Since i overwrote the windows bootloader partition,i had to use windows disk to reinstate it
<mmTrent> Blue1, It says GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST Gl provider for screen 0
<sunshine> but then i lost ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !who|sunshine
<ubottu> sunshine: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Blue1> mmTrent: okay then it looks like you are using a stock driver
<blub0x> Can anyone offer me some help
<Ben64> sunshine: you can use the linux bootloader (grub) to boot windows
<dRounse> Blue1: when playing minecraft i have videocard issues, i know 2 gigs of ram isnt a whole lot but that should be sufficient
<bazhang> blub0x, with what
<nerdzz> what channel for backtrack
<mmTrent> Blue1, Do you think i'll get a performance increase if I switch drivers? Because scrolling webpages is even sluggish.
<ch33z> yup?
<Ben64> !backtrack | nerdzz
<ubottu> nerdzz: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ch33z> anyone care to help?
<bazhang> nerdzz, #backtrack-linux
<Blue1> dRounse: indeed
<cfhowlett> sunshine   so now you're corrected your windows boot?
<ch33z> dr_willis ?
<incognito> iyank4: anything?
<dRounse> does anyone have a minecraft server?
<nerdzz> tq sir
<Blue1> so you have a geforce card - you might want to use the nvidia driver.
<blub0x> My first install completed. I opened network tools and the device tab. The white box showing network adapters is too thin to see anything
<dRounse> Blue1 i am
<mmTrent> Blue1, It's a onboard SiS card.
<sunshine> @cfhowlett  ya but no ubuntu now
<blub0x> resizing doesn't fix the white box only the window size
<cfhowlett> sunshine   what version of ubuntu?
<sunshine> cfhowlett 11.10
<ch33z> dr_willis hello can you help me please?! :)
<poyntz> WoC Blue1 ~ thanks i'll give the windows program a shot
<poyntz> on wine
<poyntz> ciao all
<dRounse> ill be back im going to setup my server
<incognito> WoC: would you be able to assist me with my audio problem?
<cfhowlett> sunshine   is this a wubi installation?
<Blue1> dRounse: but that doesn't sound like the nivida driver is loaded.
<ch33z> dr_willis hey do you know about websites and setting them up?
<Ben64> !details | ch33z
<ubottu> ch33z: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dRounse> Blue1 ill be back im goin to setup the server
<ch33z> ah, alright
<Blue1> dRounse: if you do system/administration/additional drivers it should offer you the opportunity to install the nividia driver
<sunshine> cfhowlett no the usual ubuntu installation
<cfhowlett> sunshine   confirming a dual boot?
<orated> Hello! I often see line like - 'iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Aggregation not enabled for tid 0 because load = 1' repeating in vt during which the wireless disconnects and then connects back. dmesg | tail - http://paste.ubuntu.com/846902/ . What exactly is causing disconnection and how can I fix it? Laptop uses - Intel Advanced-N6230 (2x2 agn + Bluetooth) whereas wireless router supports all b/g/n
<blub0x> Can anyone provide help. I opened network tools and the device tab. The white box showing network adapters is too thin to see anything
<ch33z> for example I am running Ubunut 11.10 Server and when I try to do the Name Resolution it gives me command not found when adding this "sudo /etc/resolv.conf. "
<zykotick9> ch33z: "sudo nano /etc/resolve.conf"
<ch33z> I am trying to add numerous websites to the webs server
<ch33z> ah
<ch33z> i go there
<ch33z> its blank..
<FloodBot1> ch33z: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ch33z> got*
<Ben64> ch33z: what specifically are you trying to do
<zykotick9> ch33z: sorry typo resolv.conf
<ch33z> just adding a basic website or websites
<ch33z> basic html
<Ben64> html isn't in resolv.conf
<ch33z> i have 2 basic html sites i want to upload
<Ben64> that has nothing to do with resolv.conf
<Blue1> indeed
<ch33z> but, in order to get those sites done, I suppose I need to get DNS, Apache, and SSH set up correct?
<blub0x> Can anyone provide help. I opened network tools and the device tab. The white box showing network adapters is too thin to see anything.
<cfhowlett> sunshine   ?  confirm this is a dual boot?
<Blue1> you might want to use ftp
<chris__> my problem was that my script was not working
<ch33z> yes, Blue1 what do i type in the ftp client though?
<Ben64> apache yes, ssh is really really handy, and dns isn't necessary at all
<Ben64> ch33z: the ip address or the hostname of the server
<ch33z> ah
<Blue1> ch33z: well you need to know the name of the ftp server, and then a userid/password as a mininum
<ch33z> Ben64 so "server name, user name, and password?
<Blue1> ch33z: yes, what client ru using?
<ch33z> Forklift
<ch33z> and transmit either are fine.
<Ben64> sftp is usually easier to get set up
<blub0x> Bueler, Bueler, anyone, anyone.  I opened network tools and the device tab. The white box showing network adapters is too thin to see anything
<Blue1> ch33z: not one I am fam. with.  but you need those regardless of the client.
<ch33z> alright well is SFTP already set up on ubuntu server by default?
<Ben64> if you have ssh running
<ch33z> i believe i do
<chris__> http://pastebin.com/Vc452kC9
<Ben64> chris__: nmap -sP 1.1.1.1-100
<Blue1> ch33z: what is it your are trying to do?
<ch33z> just upload basic html files
<ch33z> thats it
<ch33z> nothing crazy
<ch33z> i would like to host 2 sites I have 9 static ips but, if I can get up one site for now that would be great.
<Ben64> just get a scp or sftp client and go for it
<Blue1> ch33z: any ftp client will sork
<blub0x> Can anyone provide help. I opened network tools and the device tab. The white box showing network adapters is too thin to see anything
<chris__> Thats awesome, so much faster
<bazhang> blub0x, please dont repeat every minute
<ch33z> also when I start SSH on the server it says this " could not load host key rs, dsa, and ecdsa"
<Blue1> ch33z: well you need to have the apache server installed for that -- and most isp's block incoming http (port 80) requests.
<blub0x> So what should i do then
<tuxcanfly> Hi all, I'm on Kubuntu 11.10, kernel 3.0.0-16-generic, bcm4313 chipset, wl drivers
<ch33z> i have a business class internet class so they dont block any ports
<ch33z> and apache2 is installed
<tuxcanfly> and I'm trying to change the default IP assigned by network manager on a share connection
<bazhang> blub0x, be patient. try askubuntu.com while you wait, repeat in 10-15 minutes or so
<Blue1> ch33z: iirc the default location is /var/www
<tuxcanfly> the default is 10.42.43.1 and I want to change the IP to 169.x
<tuxcanfly> would that be possible?
<Ben64> but if you want more than one site on it, shouldn't use /var/www
<Blue1> Ben64 correct
<ch33z> o Blue1
<ch33z> which do I use then?
<zyracksis> So I turned on my machine today, all my desktop icons were blank and my top menu bar was white. I made sure I had the right drivers and tried to change the theme, but no luck
<Ben64> which is where apache configs and vhosts come in
<zyracksis> Screenshot here http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/6158/screenshotat20120218175.png
<chris__> you could probally do this in a split second, how would I take the ips and turn them in an array
<Blue1> i haven't done apache in ages -- I do all my web hosting thru godaddy - far far easier
<ch33z> "apache2: could not reliabily determine the servers fully quallified domain name using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName"
<Ben64> i have two servers running apache
<Blue1> makes sense
<ch33z> Ben64, any ideas?
<Ben64> ch33z: read up on apache vhosts and configs
<zyracksis> Can anyone help?
<ch33z> kk
<ch33z> hmm i will come back and ask if i am still stuck
<Blue1> zyracksis: what version of ubuntu?
<zyracksis> 11.10
<Blue1> zyracksis: gnome, unity, or?
<zyracksis> Unity
<Blue1> zyracksis: not sure how to fix that in unity, but in gnome, piece of cake.
<hartley> is there an event viewer type program i can use? got my crystalhd card finally running, but im getting system freezes with some hd flash videos.
<ch33z> Ben64 where are the vhosts apache and configs area on the guide? thanks
<zyracksis> I might have to switch to gnome if I can't fix this
<Ben64> ch33z: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/
<Blue1> hartley: dmesg or sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<incognito> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11697938#post11697938
<incognito> can anyone help?
<Blue1> zyracksis: i had problems with unity - so I am using gnome
<hartley> Blue1 thanks.
<Ben64> incognito: you need to upgrade
<Blue1> hartley: welcome
<urfr332g0> incognito, that release is end of life.
<incognito> is that the problem?
<Ben64> its a problem
<incognito> sorry lol, i just got back into Linux ;x
<ch33z> thanks
<Ben64> it stopped being supported april 2011
<urfr332g0> incognito, yeah not supported.
<Blue1> holy cow almost midnight - I turn back into a pumpkin
<hartley> Blue1 is there a way to view dmesg from a previous session. with the system freeze, i have to manually reboot.
<incognito> Ahh
<incognito> I upgraded from 9.10 lol
<Blue1> hartley: usually you can tail the last x number of lines, and pipe that into more
<incognito> it says something about fresh install, don't upgrade? ;x
<Blue1> hartley: something like:  sudo tail -150 /var/log/vsftpd.log | more
<urfr332g0> incognito, your thread says your running 9.10 are you?
<Blue1> or some number bigger then 150
<hartley> no such file
<Blue1> oops
<incognito> No, i upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04
<incognito> sorry i have to edit my post lol it's late
<Blue1> oops
<urfr332g0> incognito, 10.04 is supported
<incognito> there we go
<blub0x> byez
<incognito> yeah, i'm on 10.04 but my audio is messed up
<cfhowlett> incognito 10.04 is supported for another 14 months...
<Blue1> hartley: sudo tail -150 /var/log/messages | more
<incognito> my problem isnt having a supported os
<incognito> i'm trying to figure out why my audio is messing up
<hartley> Blue1, no file there either.\
<incognito> when i load a game called runescape into my firefox/chrome, it stops the audio of my rhythmbox
<hartley> running lubuntu 11.10
<chris__> Ive noticed that nmap does not support grep, is there a fix?
<Blue1> g\]\\\+
<incognito> but my firefox/chrome both don't show up my playback devices on my 'pulseaudio volume controller'
<Blue1> hartley really?
<Blue1> really
<ZorroT> anybody got a pointer to how to configure language foo to be handled by apache2 in current ubuntu?
<ZorroT> <- sucks at apache
<incognito> Would anyone be able to help?
<Blue1> hartley: tested here works find
<Blue1> hartley: i find it out that you would have no /var/log/messages
<ZorroT> incognito: do other flash / browser media apps cause this behavior?
<ZorroT> eg, youtube
<hartley> yeah, im in the var/log/ now. no messages
<Blue1> hartley: so if you do a ls there is no messages file?
<m-16> олень
<hartley> Blue1 but i do have previous dmesg files. Nope, no messages file
<Blue1> !russian | m-16
<bazhang> !ru | m-16
<ubottu> m-16: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<zyracksis> Blue1: Sorry to bother you again. I just switched to gnome and have the same problem
<incognito> zorrot, i haven't tried. should i download another music player?
<hartley> dmesg.0 dmesg.1.gz etc etc
<ZorroT> incognito: go to youtube and see if you have the same problem
<incognito> well, when i play this game, my youtube doesn't stream audio either
<incognito> ok one sec
<chris__> nevermind, I made a stupid mistake
<Blue1> zyracksis: try rm -r .gconf* then logout/back in
<dipix> incognito, in terminal type the following: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove
<hartley> Blue1 thanks though. the log folder is good enough. i can scroll through the previous dmesg and lxdm logs and look for errors.
<Blue1> hartley: humour me -- do a cat /etc/issue
<incognito> zonum: no audio on youtube either
<zyracksis> Blue1: No change
<incognito> zorrot*
<hartley> Blue1  Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<ZorroT> incognito:
<ZorroT> so you're getting no audio in the browser?
<Blue1> hartley: okay they must have changed something in 110.10 I don't know about....
<incognito> i have audio for my game, no audio for youtube
<incognito> and its in the same browser
<ZorroT> is the volume turned up in the youtube player?
<incognito> yes
<incognito> lol
<Blue1> zyracksis: okay try restarting the gdm
<ZorroT> ok, just checking :-)
<Blue1> zyracksis: sudo service gdm restart
<brightspark> 
<mattyf> hi guys, how can I get 'nodejs' to run when I type just 'node' in the shell?
<incognito> dipix: ran those commands
<dr_willis> w3e got more silly on join spam by -  acceptance
<hartley> Blue1 its ok. thanks anyways. like i said, ill just go through the logs that are here and look for info.
<dipix> Incognito, did it work?
<ZorroT> incognito: doing a little research to see what i can find: you've tried browsers other than firefox, eg, chrome?
<incognito> only 1 package had to be upgraded xulrunner
<ZorroT> was it working before the upgrade?
<brightspark> mattyf, alias?
<dr_willis> mattyf:  make a script. or alias
<incognito> no i havent zorrot, just firefox, and then i went to chrome
<Blue1> hartley: okay.  I have never seen a *nix system w/o /var/log/messages
<zyracksis> Blue1: "gdm: unrecognised service"
<ZorroT> so it did not work in chrome or firefox.
<ZorroT> ok
<mattyf> sorry, am new to linux, will search for alias now - thanks!
<incognito> and i didnt try before the upgrade, i just knew 9.10 was outdated so i had to update
<Blue1> zyracksis: what version of ubuntu?
<ZorroT> but it rhythmbox is working?
<zyracksis> Blue1: 11.10
<incognito> when i dont have any browsers up, yes rhythmbox plays music fine
<petroid> Неподскажите чем отлечается дестрибутив убунту 11.10 от 12.04?
<ZorroT> ok, so you've done like a big dist upgrade
<ZorroT> ok
<ZorroT> i saw something about your problem for ubuntu 9.1
<incognito> yes, from 9.10 to 10.04 lts
<Blue1> zyracksis: okay let me think what the gdm is called in 11.10
<ZorroT> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136182
<dr_willis> 11.10 uses lightdm by default
<bazhang> !upgrade | petroid
<ubottu> petroid: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<urfr332g0> !gr | petroid
<ubottu> petroid: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ZorroT> the only reply suggests double-checking your sound / mixer settings
<Blue1> dr_willis: thanks
<bazhang> petroid, its english here, russian in #ubuntu-ru
<brightspark> mattyf, "alias node=nodejs".  If you want it to persist across login, put it in your .bashrc
<ZorroT> and sometimes those can be trickier than they look :-)
<ZorroT> mattyf: rockin' node?
<incognito> zorrot: my exact problem lol
<cfhowlett> bazhang   what you see that tells you ru - all I see is zapgat salad...
<ZorroT> mattfy: for a good time, call couchdb :-)
<zyracksis> Blue1: Just tried lightdm, no luck there either
<Blue1> zyracksis: so you willneed to restart that -- sudo service lightdm restart -- you should have to relogin, and that should re-create the files.
<mattyf> thanks brightspark! yeah ZorroT - learning nodejs, expressjs, jade (haml) and sass today
<bazhang> cfhowlett, his .ru host for one
<mattyf> and couchdb apparrently ;)
<Blue1> zyracksis: you can try gdm3 but I am 99% sure thats debian
<incognito> ZorroT: one second, i'm going to have a look at it.
<cfhowlett> bazhang   ah.
<petroid> Do not tell me what  11.10 to 12.04?
<ZorroT> mattyf: couchdb uses json objects over http as the interface. so you can bump straight from node and get native answers -- no futzing with interpreting database-ese.
<zyracksis> Blue1: LightDM restarted, but it didnt fix the problem
<bazhang> petroid, I gave you a link on how to upgrade
<Blue1> zyracksis: did you select gnome when you logged back in?
<petroid> <bazhang> Thanks
<chris__> can grep be used to remove unwanted text from a line?
<petroid> :)
<su22> how do I view the contents of a disc burnt in Apple formats..It contains iDeneb?
<zyracksis> Blue1: Yes
<dipix> Incognito, I've just found a thread about your issue, it seems that java is causing the problem, no effective solution yet. I'll keep digging
<dr_willis> chris__:  sed or awk normally for that
<ZorroT> mattyf: http://jsconf.eu/2010/speaker/nodejs_couchdb_crazy_delicious.html
<ZorroT> incognito: good luck :-)
<incognito> thanks dipix, i'm going to check the link that zorrot posted to me about applications having direct access to alsa
<Blue1> zyracksis: for me, when gnome panel gets hosed, I nuke the gconf files, restart the gdm log back in, and re-creates them -- I dunno what they did in 11.10 not running that version.
<incognito> then gonna try to run it through pulseaudio before it gets to alsa, ill let you know :)
<zyracksis> Blue1: Alright. Thanks for all your help. I'll see what I can get done with some more googling
<chris__> I have a list as follows Host 1.1.1.2 is up (0.79s latency).
<chris__> Host 1.1.1.3 is up (0.0020s latency).
<chris__> Host 1.1.1.4 is up (0.00012s latency).
<chris__> Host 1.1.1.5 is up (0.0061s latency).
<chris__> , I would like to strip it to 1 address per line
<FloodBot1> chris__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blue1> zyracksis: :-(
<chris__> would that be sed or awk?
<dr_willis> chris__:  awk can do that
<lotuspsychje> howto hide fast userswitching in main bar
<incognito> I'll be right back fellas.
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  the webupd8 blog site has lots of tweaks and tips.
<dipix> Incognito, can you check if you have these two: sun-java6-jdk, sun-java6-jre
<brightspark> chris, in awk, you can set your field separator to <space> and print the second field in each line.  that would strip it just down to the address
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: ok great lemme take a look
<brightspark> chris__, ^^
<chris__> yes
<chris__> trying to figure out how to do this, im at nmap -sP 1.1.1.2-10 | grep Host | cut -d "Host" | awk"
<chris__> oops
<chris__> trying to figure out how to do this, im at nmap -sP 1.1.1.2-10 | grep Host | awk
<chris__> Im not understanding awk at the moment
<brightspark> chris__, nmap -sP 1.1.1.2-10 | grep Host | awk '{print $2}'
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 71 kB, installed size 656 kB
<chris__> what is $2?
<brightspark> chris__, the second field.  awk treats spaces as separators by default.
<chris__> that makes more sense
<brightspark> so the first field is "Host", the second is 1.1.1.2, the third is "is", etc
<chris__> is there going to be problems with the $ in php?
<chris__> yep
<brightspark> chris__, I've never touched php.  If you're embedding it in a string, most languages require you to escape it
<chris__> I was doing $computerstatus = shell_exec('nmap -sP 1.1.1.2-100 | grep Host | awk {print $2}');
<chris__> in php a $ means a variable
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: tnx i found it here: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<brightspark> chris__, In many situations, you can just put a backslash in front of the $ and it will work
<chris__> okay it wasnt the $ it was actually the '
<brightspark> chris__, you will also need to precede the space after "print" with a backslash as you removed my quotes
<chris__> its fixed now
<brightspark> yup you got it
<chris__> its $computerstatus = shell_exec('nmap -sP 1.1.1.2-100 | grep Host | awk \'{print $2}\'');
<chris__> im a bit new, I have been teaching myself
<brightspark> best way to learn
<chris__> Ive actually set up a computer lab of ubuntu on 25 computers
<chris__> I can shut then all down with the click of one button
<chris__> today, im improving it by not shuting down the computers that are not on, and It will let me know which computers are on
<chris__> Im sure you could have done it in 5 minutes, but it took me an entire month to do
<chris__> you all took 15 lines of code that took me hours to make and made it into two lines
<thegladiator> how to format a usb
<krish_> Hi
<thegladiator> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<brightspark> chris__, i'm flattered but this is the support channel
<brightspark> keep it on topic, eh
<chris__> mkfs.ext4 /dev/usb0
<chris__> I think
<thegladiator> ok
<adminewb> from my limited understanding, jigdo operates on really sensible principles for publishing ungainly large systems that change incrementally; someone know any particular reason why it's not encouraged on ubuntu?
<krish_> adobe flash player chrashed can some one help, i am using Ubuntu 11.10
<urfr332g0> adminewb, try #ubuntu-offtopic this is support.
<adminewb> this bears on a support question
<urfr332g0> adminewb, a actual problem your having not a muse. :)
<krish_> i tryed reinstalling the adobe flash but same issue i getting same error flash player crashed
<adminewb> while trying to download 10.04.4 with jigdo, I'm finding multiple roadblocks
<zyracksis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1927440
<zyracksis> Can anyone help?
<urfr332g0> !info jigdo
<ubottu> Package jigdo does not exist in oneiric
<zykotick9> adminewb: if jigdo isn't working for you, why not use the torrent instead?
<adminewb> that would be the fallback
<brightspark> zyracksis, did you change your theme recently?
<adminewb> the disadvantage being, torrents don't operate on the principle of sending what you haven't already got (incremental change)
<zyracksis> brightspark: I changed my background, but not my theme
<adminewb> oh well
<brightspark> zyracksis, it looks like you selected a theme in a temporary folder or removable media.  does the problem still happen with xfce?
<brightspark> if you have that resource available
<zyracksis> brightspark: Haven't tried xfce, I'll give it a shot
<brightspark> or see if the theme is indeed at fault first
<zyracksis> brightspark: Changing my theme between the default ones doesn't do anything
<brightspark> zyracksis, is there the option to modify the theme in the current version?  (i'm on meerkat)
<zyracksis> brightspark: You can select the them in the appearance settings menu
<orated> How to disable n-standard for my wireless connectivity?
<brightspark> zyracksis, under the selection box in my version, there is a button labelled customise- do you have this?
<brightspark> zyracksis, it allows you to change the icon theme independently of the rest of the theme
<zyracksis> brightspark: I don't have it
<brightspark> zyracksis, sorry.  Anyone know how to change icon themes in the new version?
<sharafjaffri> #Haystack
<dr_willis> gnome tweak tool can do tht i think brightspark
<brightspark> zyracksis, I would try the tool dr_willis mentioned first as it is less invasive than a whole new DE.
<dr_willis> ubuntu-tweak also has icon settings i think
<brightspark> What on earth prompts gnome to keep removing functionality?
<dr_willis> user frirndlyness
<brightspark> It's in a configuration menu, and even then you have to launch another configuration menu to find it.  It's not exactly intimidating to anyone who doesn't go looking for it.
<brightspark> future release- gnome's option menu consists of one set of two radio buttons, one to select the canonical purple theme and the other to select ubuntu orange.
<dr_willis> you havent looked at the screen saver config options in gnome 2 lately... ;)
<apt-getter> Hello. I want to separate different bits of a txt file in a pipe of commands. For example "Lemon, Onion, Tomato (newline) Apple Cucumber Melon turns into "Lemon, Apple" "Onion, Cucumber and "Tomato, Melon". Does anybody know how to do it? Google gave me no results. Any help is appreciated. Thank you.
<datalay> i ve a pro
<datalay> blem about orchestra: cobler check can you help please, http://www.pastebin.com/w5iwAmPV
<datalay> thanks
<datalay> it is ubuntu server 11.10
<dr_willis> apt-getter:  you mean read line 1 from file 1, print it. read line 1 from  file2 print it..   read line 2....
<apt-getter> No, I mean read word1 from line1, put it into a new line. Read word2 from line1, put it into a new line. And so on with all the lines.
<incognito> Hello, I am having problems with my ALSA on 10.04 LTS. Is anyone here good with audio?
<MrMist1> Hey
<MrMist1> Quick question... when installing a db for phpbb, wordpress etc... should I coose PostgreSQL or MySQL?
<theadmin> MrMist1: That's up to you, depends on what you use
<svrnmnd> hey can anyone help me Im running a variant pentest distro called nodezero based on ubuntu 10.4 , im having acouple problems with permissions
<Abhijit> incognito, what kind of problem?
<Abhijit> !sound | incognito read this first
<ubottu> incognito read this first: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<incognito> I need help routing my audio from pulseaudio into alsa
<incognito> my chrome is accessing my alsa directly
<svrnmnd> I cant get my computer to give me the login screen so I can sync my ubuntu one account, also when I add files on transmission I am getting error permission denied
<apt-getter> For better explanation, I have an array of 3 numbers on each line of a file. I want to process the numbers to create 3 separate files, one conatining the 1st number of each line, the other one containing the 2nd number of each line and the 3rd one containing the 3rd number of each line. Thanks.
<MrMist1> Another question: Why is only MySQL 5.1 in apt? 5.5(.20) has been released some time ago...
<totesmuhgoats> MrMist1: ubuntu is only released every six months, it was probaly not or considered stable enough at the time of the last release
<brightspark> apt-getter, awk '{print $1}' fruit.txt > first.txt
<brightspark> apt-getter, awk '{print $2}' fruit.txt > second.txt
<Abhijit> incognito, is this what you want? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<brightspark> apt-getter,  etc.  I'm sure you could do a looping construct if you wanted
<incognito> Abhijit: you're a life saver.
<incognito> i've been googling all night lol
<apt-getter> Thank you, i will try it! Ubuntu is the best os I ever used.
<svrnmnd> can anyone help me with permission problems in ubuntu 10.04?
<Abhijit> incognito, :-)
<svrnmnd> (I think its permission problems)
<iceroot> !details | svrnmnd
<ubottu> svrnmnd: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot> !permissions | svrnmnd
<ubottu> svrnmnd: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dr_willis> svrnmnd:  we really cant support ubuntu variants
<svrnmnd> ok so I am using a variant of ubuntu 10.04 NodeZero which is a pentesting distro. the 2 problems I am experiencing is I can not get the login screen to sync my ubuntu one folder, also when I add a torrent on transmission I get ERROR:Permission denied, I tried to change the download folder but still same problem
<svrnmnd> its 10.04 exactly just with pentesting tools cooked in
<iceroot> svrnmnd: not supported here
<dr_willis> no idea what pentesting means
<svrnmnd> just pretend its 10.04?
<svrnmnd> penetration testing
<iceroot> svrnmnd: not supported here
<Abhijit> svrnmnd, technically we cant pretend
<dr_willis> if its a live cd. its using some premade user.
<svrnmnd> okay so Im running ubuntu 10.04 and im having some permission problems
<svrnmnd> dr_willis: I installed it
<Abhijit> svrnmnd, but we know you dont! :-p please use nodesero irc, forum or mailing list for (sure) and better support
<iceroot> svrnmnd: its not supported here
<dr_willis> check your file/dir permissions.    is about all i can suggest.
<dr_willis> linux basics. ;)
<iceroot> svrnmnd: we dont know the differences, someone said its with a special user, we dont know anything about that user and the permissions of that user
<iceroot> svrnmnd: and because you are using this special user, we can not and will not support it here, please ask there channel
<svrnmnd> dr_willis : how would I do this? i did it by right clicking and going to properties, but I was unable to change the settings of /home folder doing that
<llutz> dr_willis: since when do 1337 pentesterd need basic knowledge?
<dr_willis> svrnmnd:  used home dir. not /home/
<borillion> I have a NAS  that I have ssh'ed  into, fdisk shows that the drives inside are formatted as ext3, but when I try and mount an external ext3 drive it says 'mount /dev/sdc1 pn /mnt/tempmnt failed: invalid argument
<dr_willis> users home.. not /home
<svrnmnd> llutz: am in no way 1337
<iceroot> svrnmnd: /home/username  never!! change something in /home directly
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! I cannot make an IMAP folder on evolution. How can I?
<iceroot> svrnmnd: and /home/username should have write-permissions for the current user you are logged in
<dr_willis> borillion:  what mount command are you using
<iceroot> svrnmnd: if not, ask the channel of your distro
<iceroot> borillion: pn?
<borillion> dr_willis, mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc1 /mnt/tempmnt -o ro
<Marty1> Question: how can I preserve file-timestamps whilst copying to a Windows 7 share (cifs mount)? cp -a or cp --preserve=timestamps does only work on empty files and directories?
<svrnmnd> anyone have the terminal command to change the permissions also @iceroot: where can I find my distro's channel...im pretty sure it was made in czetch rep.
<iceroot> !alis | svrnmnd
<ubottu> svrnmnd: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<borillion> iceroot, whats pn ?
<iceroot> svrnmnd: chmod will change the permissions, chown to change the owner
<dr_willis> borillion:  whats the exact error?
<iceroot> borillion: /dev/sdc1 pn /mnt/tempmnt failed: invalid argument
<apt-getter> I tried it, but it doesn't work. I have accelerometre data where I want to create 3 files, one for x, one for y, one for z, and this is what my code is: http://pastebin.com/yqt33Pvx  Basically it reads all the data the accelerometre reads using cat, and appends a new value every 0.5 os a second. Help is appreciated. Ty.
<iceroot> borillion: where does that "pn" came from
<borillion> oh pn was typo
<thegladiator> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<borillion> lol
<borillion> I didnt even see that
<dr_willis> and make sure the mount point exists. ;)
<borillion> it does
<iceroot> borillion: please always copy the commands/messages instead of writing them y hand
<dr_willis> try without the -o
<Marty1> #help
<dr_willis> dosent -o need to be befor the other info.
<svrnmnd> Iceroot: my home folder is my exact username  ... what command do I need to change the permissions to RW?
<Abhijit> Marty1, ask
<borillion> iceroot, I try to do that but, its on a isolated network
<iceroot> !permissions | svrnmnd
<ubottu> svrnmnd: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<iceroot> borillion: ah ok
<iceroot> svrnmnd: chmod o+w filename  for example
<borillion> dr_willis, I was under the impression that modifiers can be placed in any location on the command line, it usually works and was told you could do that
<Marty1> Question: how can I preserve file-timestamps whilst copying to a Windows 7 share (cifs mount)? cp -a or cp --preserve=timestamps does only work on empty files and directories?
<dr_willis> borillion:  try without it.. and see
<iceroot> svrnmnd: please ask your distro channel, something seems to be wrong, the owner of a real ubuntu system always have write access to its home-dir
<Abhijit> Marty1, cpio?
<svrnmnd> iceroot: I have write access, no problem creating new docs or saving things. I just think its a small discrep. could you give me a terminal command to make my home folder RW?
<Abhijit> maybe
<iceroot> svrnmnd: sudo chmod -R o+w ~
<Zizzu> is there a way to check the integrity of bios? like how could i check if i have a virus in the bios??
<svrnmnd> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> Zizzu: you can not have a virus in the bios
<dr_willis> havent seen a bios virus rumor in ages
<theadmin> Zizzu: That makes no sense you know, bios is not something that can be infected by malware
<Marty1> (Looking it up right now. cp should work, but doesn't for non-empty files.)
<dusf> last time i was offered to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 i selected 'ask me later' - how do i force the upgrade now? when i go into update manager and check and upgrade packages i am not offered a system upgrade
<Zizzu> i have something like a virus in my hardware, dont know what it is...
<theadmin> dusf: sudo do-release-upgrade
<dusf> Zizzu: no viruses on linux
<dusf> theadmin: thanks
<iceroot> Zizzu: ##hardware
<apt-getter> Google bios virus. There will be results.
<Zizzu> ok
<iceroot> Zizzu: and no, you dont have a virus in your hardware
<dr_willis> Zizzu:  i would find that unlikely. more likely broken hardware
<iceroot> apt-getter: google "schalke deutscher meister" will also give results, but it is impossible
<Zizzu> for virus i dont mean a process but something like a machine code :|
<iceroot> !ot | Zizzu
<dusf> Zizzu: they may be trying to steal your megahurtz!
<ubottu> Zizzu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Abhijit> Zizzu, also try ##hardware
<borillion__> dr_willis,  mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc1 /mnt/tempmnt
<borillion__> mount: mounting /dev/sdc1 on /mnt/tempmnt failed: Invalid argument
<svrnmnd> dr_willis: when I was in 8th grade I was part of a "hacking group" they could program I could make webpages lol anyways the guy I went to school with was designing a virus that would run off the bios clock battery so it would destroy your computer even if it was off...I always thought it was bullshit but I stopped associating myself with them when they announced they were going to release this virus......was it complete bs
<svrnmnd> ?
<dr_willis> borillion__:  could be it dosent support ext3?
<theadmin> Zizzu: What are the symptoms anyway?
<apt-getter> Bios can have a virus!!!
<dr_willis> borillion__:  try without the -t ext3
<borillion__> 83 isn't ext3?
<dr_willis> let it auto decide
<borillion__> no it doesn't work lol
<borillion__> this is annoying :P
<apt-getter> http://www.ehow.com/how-does_4809843_removing-bios-virus.html    Proof enough?
<theadmin> borillion__: Do /dev/sdc1 and /mnt/tempmnt exist?
<borillion__> theadmin, yes they do
<svrnmnd> ICEROOT: your shit worked perfecT!!!!
<svrnmnd> ICEROOT: it was a permission problem
<svrnmnd> iceroot: do i have to do this everytime? or is it all good now???
<theadmin> borillion__: Hm meh... Try this: sudo mount -v /dev/sdc1 /mnt/tempmnt # Would help you identify the problem at least
<iceroot> svrnmnd: everything good and please use the channel of your distro
<apt-getter> I have accelerometre data where I want to create 3 files, one for x, one for y, one for z, and this is what my code is: http://pastebin.com/yqt33Pvx  Basically it reads all the data the accelerometre reads using cat, and appends a new value every 0.5 os a second. Help is appreciated. Ty.
<iceroot> svrnmnd: if you want support here, use ubuntu
<borillion__>  theadmin: mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc1 /mnt/tempmnt
<borillion__> mount: mounting /dev/sdc1 on /mnt/tempmnt failed: Invalid argument
<Marty1> Abhijit, can cpio do recursive copies of a file tree? (I'm rescuing user data).
<borillion__> :(
<iceroot> apt-getter: no
<theadmin> borillion__: Did you see what I wrote above? Try with -v
<iceroot> apt-getter: can you give me a link how to infect the system, common bios viruses, how they work and so on?
<apt-getter> OK. Wait...
<borillion__> theadmin, oops forgot to copy the right stuff heh
<borillion__>  mount -v /dev/sdc1 /mnt/tempmnt
<borillion__> mount: mounting /dev/sdc1 on /mnt/tempmnt failed: Invalid argument
<iceroot> apt-getter: and flashing the bios by hand with a custom firmware is not what i am talking aout
<iceroot> apt-getter: and also how to bypass the checksum function from the bios
<dr_willis> and how to infect others...
<iceroot> apt-getter: imo all bios-updates are signed today
<opalepatrick> does it make sense to leave a new external hard drive with fat32 for backing up non-system files? (all my personal created files)
<apt-getter> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIH_%28computer_virus%29
<theadmin> borillion__: Bah... This error makes no sense... :(
<borillion__> theadmin, I know lol
<theadmin> borillion__: I assume you *are* running this as root (with sudo)
<iceroot> apt-getter: useless discussion
<borillion__> yea
<dr_willis> opalepatrick:  depends on the file sizes. i use ntfs
<borillion__> I am
<apt-getter> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS#Virus_attacks
<apt-getter> They DO exist...
<theadmin> apt-getter: Still got *nothing* to do with Ubuntu
<iceroot> apt-getter: that a infected firmware exists, no doubt, i am asking how to get them on the system
<iceroot> apt-getter: like "how to bypass the signed chekc" how to bypass the checksum
<opalepatrick> dr_willis, I can access ntfs from most operating systems - makes sense
<K-Rich> I LOVE REBECCA JO SUTTON! I AM SAING IT TO ALL OF YOU. I AM A FLIRT. DEAL WITH IT.... THE QUESTION IS BECKY, CAN YOU?
<iceroot> K-Rich: stop it please
<brightspark> apt-getter, the virus stuff is off-topic.  as per your accelerometer data, does your existing code successfully assemble the data into one file?
<apt-getter> Yes, it does assemble it successfully.
<apt-getter> Shall I post the output?
<brightspark> apt-getter, so then instead of outputting it straight to a file, run it through some pipes to awk like I mentioned before.
<brightspark> apt-getter, it's not critical that you do, but go ahead
<apt-getter> yes, I tried it. but it didn't work. I can post the awk'd version of the code.
<borillion__> theadmin, mount -vvv shows /dev/md1 on /mnt/soho_storage type ext3 (rw,noatime,data=ordered) so its odd I cant mount an external ext3 lol
<K-Rich> K-Rich, sorrt, i though that only went to Dal.net... xchat and /amsg are weird... my bad
<iceroot> borillion__: md1?
<iceroot> borillion__: you dont mount /dev/mdX
<iceroot> borillion__: you mount /dev/mapper/foobar
<iceroot> borillion__: md = raid
<borillion__> iceroot yes its a NAS its doing it automatically
<apt-getter> http://www.pastebin.com/P44dV4WD
<apt-getter> The awk'd version.
<borillion__> iceroot: mounting /dev/sdc1 on /mnt/tempmnt fails /dev/sdc1 is an ext3 formatted usb drive connected to NAS
<brightspark> apt-getter, that's not going to work for columns 2 and 3.  if you ditch everything from the first "&&" onwards, do you get the first file correctly?
<Myron> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<Mechael> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<Margueri> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<Merat> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<Presley> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<apt-getter> I only get one value.
<smegzor> I have a strange problem with Ubuntu 10.04 and 11.10.  On 2 computers if you switch users, you sometimes get a black screen and nothing else happens.  Anyone else have that happen often?
<Calinou> probably driver issues
<dr_willis> smegzor:  seen it as video driver issues befor
<apt-getter> it gives me "(-9,222,31)" amd I want to have the three numbers separated.
<smegzor> hmm.. on both PC's only 1 driver can be used.  There are no alternatives unless I was to switch from NVidia to ATi.
<dr_willis> smegzor:  one of those optimus dual gpu things?
<Agatha> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<Nichael> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<Brandi> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<Jingbai> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<brightspark> apt-getter, okay.  can you send me the output you get when you redirect everything to one file?  I want to take a look at how it is formatted so I can run awk on it
<smegzor> dr_willis: I don't know.  I'm going to experiment with different cards.
<apt-getter> Ok, sure.
<apt-getter> The data: http://www.pastebin.com/HajH1cBA
<xgt001> hi, anyone got mplayer vaapi working in ubuntu 11.10 with any ati gpu's?
<Ben64> !anyone | xgt001
<ubottu> xgt001: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xgt001> sorry
<brightspark> apt-getter, thanks.  I'll post back in a few
<Alinnnn> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<alex_x25> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<a3whut> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<AiaRatat> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<azn_chop> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<crackerjackz> a while back i installed ubuntu using wubi... i had a power failure when trying to upgrade ubuntu and i was unable to boot so i decided to reinstall linux.. there is only one problem though i can't mount /dev/sda3 to /mnt/nixold.. i need to back up my files before i reinstall linux but it won't let me mount the partition that my files are on :/
<crackerjackz> i am currently booted into linux via the live cd...
<theadmin> crackerjackz: Won't let you mount how?
<brightspark> apt-getter, kindly let me know if this is effective at producing only the x-coordinates
<brightspark> http://www.pastebin.com/pEdAYMKZ
<alloy`> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<alyuoy> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<ANCA_29> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<ayzza> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<thomasskull666> would anyone be willing to help me fix my grub install?
<crackerjackz> theadmin i only have cli right now no gui... live cd is buggy on my computer.. im using irssi right now. is there a way for me to direct the output of the command "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/nixold" so that i can share with you the error message with out flooding the chat?
<svrnmnd> I can not find Applications>Accessories>Passwords And Encryption
<theadmin> crackerjackz: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/nixold | pastebinit
<apt-getter> It is effective! Now, what shall I do to get the other coordiantes?
<apt-getter> Ty
<thomasskull666> or is there somewhere else I should go for help?
<svrnmnd> ICEROOT: I can't find Applications>Accessories>Passwords And Encryption
<alpacino> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<Alexx_bu> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<AirForce> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<AnDr3Ea}> http://www.jews.didw.tc/proof.php?evidence=4000 4,000 Jews Did Not Go To Work At WTC On Sept. 11
<crackerjackz> theadmin: it says unable to locate pacakge pastebininit
<apt-getter> I don't get this jews thing.
<crackerjackz> and the command apt-cache search paste returns no results with a similar name
<svrnmnd> I can't find Applications>Accessories>Passwords And Encryption
<svrnmnd> Where can I find this?
<crackerjackz> theadmin: perhaps out of date repositories since im on live cd?
<apt-getter> It is effective! Now, what shall I do to get the other coordiantes?
<theadmin> crackerjackz: You have one too many "in"'s
<theadmin> crackerjackz: It's pastebinit, not pastebininit
<svrnmnd> can someone please help me? I can't find Applications>Accessories>Passwords And Encryption
<brightspark> apt-getter, just a minute; I want to test out the solution I'm using
<crackerjackz> theadmin: it says unable to locate package 'pastebinit'
<theadmin> crackerjackz: k, run "sudo apt-get update" and try again
<svrnmnd> I can't find Applications>Accessories>Passwords And Encryption its not in my main menue
<bc81> svrnmnd: check system>preferences or alt+f2 (or open terminal) and type seahorse
<crackerjackz> theadmin: still says the samething after running sudo apt-get update
<svrnmnd> BC81: thanks man
<bc81> np
<theadmin> crackerjackz: Ok, which Ubuntu version are you on?
<crackerjackz> theadmin: 11.04 lts
<brightspark> apt-getter, you are using ordinary bash, right?  nothing funny?
<crackerjackz> 32 bit
<theadmin> crackerjackz: ...There's no 11.04 lts
<theadmin> crackerjackz: 10.04?
<apt-getter> ordinary
<apt-getter> yes
<theadmin> crackerjackz: Give me the output of: lsb_release -sc
<brightspark> apt-getter, http://www.pastebin.com/gsRxFRJv
<brightspark> that worked on the static file.
<brightspark> ought to work on your problem
<crackerjackz> theadmin: onoric
<apt-getter> accel1 is x, accel2 is y, and accel3 is z?
<crackerjackz> oneirc*
<theadmin> crackerjackz: You're typing things wrong then -- pastebinit is in the repos
<brightspark> apt-getter, yes.
<crackerjackz> theadmin: apt-cache search pastebinit returns no results
<brightspark> apt-getter, assuming the coordinates it gives are in the order (x,y,z)
<theadmin> !info pastebinit oneiric | crackerjackz
<ubottu> crackerjackz: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (oneiric), package size 30 kB, installed size 480 kB
<theadmin> crackerjackz: See, we haz
<crackerjackz> theadmin: i think the reason its not showing up is because im on the live cd?
<meganerd> theadmin: did he apt-get update first?
<crackerjackz> meganerd: yes
<theadmin> crackerjackz: That wouldn't make much sense, unless... Do you have the universe repo enabled?
<brightspark> apt-getter, can you confirm or disconfirm that your accelerometer data is ending up where you want it?
<crackerjackz> theadmin: hmmm how do i check to see if the universe repo is enabled?
<theadmin> crackerjackz: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep universe | grep -i '^#'
<apt-getter> Thank you, brightspark! You halped me really much! It works perfectly! God bless you.
<apt-getter> Bye!
<brightspark> apt-getter, glad to help.  Goodnight
<apt-getter> I am in Germany, it's morning 'lol'
<crackerjackz> theadmin: it returns no output... what does that mean?
<theadmin> crackerjackz: Means you don't have it enabled
<crackerjackz> theadmin: does it need to be enabled for me to install pastebinit?
<theadmin> crackerjackz: Yeah, or else... Well, let's figure out a way without pbi because it's annoying to handle repos via cli if you don't know how to lol
<crackerjackz> theadmin: well if i can direct the output to a text file then i could scp it to my webserver or something
<theadmin> crackerjackz: wget http://wgetpaste.zlin.dk/wgetpaste-1 -O wgp && chmod +x wgp && sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/nixold | ./wgp
<theadmin> crackerjackz: Or you can direct the output to a text file indeed: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/nixold | tee textfile
<Ben64> theadmin: http://sprunge.us/
<theadmin> Ben64: Or that, yeah :D
<playit> Hey I have a list of things and need to make a layout of the pros and cons of each visually in an easy to see manner..
<shadowh511> playit: use Libreoffice Presentation or a document with a table
<crackerjackz> theadmin: its not letting direct the output to the text file.. i tried sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/nixold | errormesg i also tried sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/nixold >>errormesg.txt
<shadowh511> have the bullets be X-marks and checkmarks
<playit> I was using VYM to make a map of different choices they could make and it was looking alright but when i went to export it to html it was way too wide
<playit> thats a good idea shadow511 im good with those just was looking for a more robust solution
<theadmin> crackerjackz: Are you in a sane directory? That is, do you have permissions to write the the current directory?
<shadowh511> playit: I'm sorry I can't help you further, I've never run into a need for something like that before ^^;;
<playit> or the quickest way to through together something professional .. I liked how in VYM I could have pictures that my clients can click and it takes them to web references etc..
<playit> thanks for the help
<crackerjackz> theadmin: yup its just the home directory
<playit> ill look into what you mentioned as well
<theadmin> crackerjackz: Weird...
<theadmin> crackerjackz: Ah, actually, NOT weird
<crackerjackz> theadmin: btw i tried the wget paste thing and it complained about the -0 (it didn
<crackerjackz> work
<theadmin> crackerjackz: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/nixold 2>&1 | tee file
<shadowh511> playit: kay, glad to help ^_^ Mindmapping might be better anyway. Have you looked into UML? it's for code, but it could be fedangled to make the diagrams you want
<playit> no I haven't I'll check into it
<playit> vym seemed kind of clunky to me
<playit> the HTML output wasn't what I was expecting .. Not sure how they got standard widths and it was hard to layout as well
<crackerjackz> theadmin: okay that time it worked but it only directed the output of the last line it didn't show the whole error message
<barnex> Hello. I can't kill process on 11.10 and consider reporting a bug. Can someone tell me what should I include in this report to make it useful?
<shadowh511> playit: yeah, some of the fringe cases in FOSS don't get worked out the cleanest, it's a know issue
<theadmin> crackerjackz: Huh. Now that's weird.
<shadowh511> barnex: what process?
<barnex> compiz
<theadmin> barnex: Run: ubuntu-bug compiz
<theadmin> barnex: It will include most info you'll need, you'll only have to describe what happens
<barnex> Don't I need some info about kernel? It seems to be the kernel problem.
<playit> thanks for the uml selection.. I would of never knew how to google for that
<crackerjackz> theadmin: basically it says can't find ext2 file system on sda3 can't find ext4 file system on sda3.. bogus number or reserved sectors. you must specify the file system type
<playit> thats precisely the kind of solutions im looking for
<barnex> Top says that compiz is in 'R' state
<barnex> and it just ignores kill -9
<crackerjackz> (when ever i try to mount it that is)
<theadmin> crackerjackz: Try doing that.
<theadmin> crackerjackz: What FS is on it?
<crackerjackz> theadmin: i'm not sure it was so long ago... i installed linux using wubi though
<playit> do you or anyone else know of any other solutions? Im going to further research UML I just want to make sure theres not an easier direction to take
<playit> UML looks promising for what I want to do
<theadmin> crackerjackz: Oh, but uh, then it'd be on your Windows partition in some file
<bc81> barnex: you might try switching window managers (metacity --replace, compiz --replace)  just a suggestion
<prashant_123456> ssh client says access denied dont know why ?
<crackerjackz> theadmin: there is a seperate partition called linux with some wubi stuff in it.. but i don't see my files
<theadmin> crackerjackz: You need to mount the actual wubi drive, it's in a file called "root.disk"
<anonymousinuk> hiya, can anyone help me with changing the default channel on my wlan0/ mon0  antenna?
<crackerjackz> theadmin: how do i search all mounted partitions for the file root.disk
<theadmin> crackerjackz: sudo find -type f -iname 'root.disk'
<crackerjackz> theadmin: it returned no output
<theadmin> crackerjackz: Well, then the partition isn't mounted
<crackerjackz> theadmin: i think it might work this time... i was in the home directory when i ran that command
<crackerjackz> i cd'd to / and now its taking longer for the command to return something so im guessing its searching
<theadmin> crackerjackz: Oh, pardon me: sudo find / -type f -iname 'root.disk'
<theadmin> crackerjackz: Or yeah, cd to /
<barnex> bc81: Hmm, that might work, but i have no idea how to do it - I currently have 2 guest sessions running compiz at 100%, and I'm not logged in neither of them.
<crackerjackz> theadmin: okay i found it.. it says /.media/Linux/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<barnex> I can su to those guest, but then when I try metacity --replace I get Window manager error: Unable to open X display :0
<OerHeks> anonymousinuk, change the default channel, in your Wifirouter.
<theadmin> crackerjackz: Great, that's the one. Now: sudo mount -o loop /media/Linux/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /mnt/nixold
<bc81> barnex: how are you trying to kill compiz?
<barnex> sudo kill -9 15384
<barnex> where 15384 is the pid
<anonymousinuk> thnks, Oheks
<bc81> barnex: ok, how about killall compiz?
<theadmin> barnex: But compiz may have multiple processes... "sudo pkill compiz" will work better
<anonymousinuk> i just assumed it was the program controlling the channel !
<barnex> well, even if it does have multiple processes, shouldn
<barnex> well, even if it does have multiple processes, shouldn't the 15384 be killed anyways?
<crackerjackz> theadmin: my files!!!! i love j00!!!
<theadmin> crackerjackz: lol, uh, thanks I guess :D
<crackerjackz> theadmin: thank you so much
<barnex> pkill and killall haven't worked
<theadmin> crackerjackz: np, if you said you're using wubi in the first place you'd have saved me a lot of time :D
<meganerd> barnex: have you tried restarting X?
<barnex> I did sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<barnex> I believe it restarts X server as well?
<theadmin> barnex: Yeah it should
<crackerjackz> theadmin: actually i did mention wubi in the very first sentence i posted here
<theadmin> crackerjackz: Ah guess I skipped it, sorry
<crackerjackz> theadmin: its all good you helped me plus even though we went through some crap tryin to figure it out you taught me a couple of things i didn't know so not only did you help me get my files but you taught me a couple of things that i didn't know
<bc81> barnex: or what about killall -9 compiz
<theadmin> crackerjackz: It's no problem
<biggi_mat> You should charge him.
<barnex> bc81: doesn't work.
<crackerjackz> ^ actually i think some of you guys should make money answering peoples questions
<crackerjackz> your knowledge is worth a lot
<barnex> Well, It seems like the program isn't the problem - all of them return 0, so kernel seems to accept the signal
<barnex> and something is wrong on the kernel part?
<bc81> barnex: the answer here says you can't kill compiz when the Launcher or Unity is running, maybe that's the problem? http://askubuntu.com/questions/47022/how-to-kill-unity-panel-unity-launcher
<mint> ciao
<MonkeyDust> list
<barnex> bc81: hmm, I'm not sure what are the process names of Unity and Launcher, but "ps ax | grep -i unity" lists no processes
<meganerd> barnex: assuming that you are using the default, have you tried shutting down X?  /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<barnex> I don't really understand how ubuntu manages multiple users
<barnex> meganerd: yes
<barnex> it seems to do some deep magic, pausing all users program when I switch users?
<hydrox24> barnex: not sure about that, although I never use the switch user funstion.
<barnex> I noticed that when I switch users while playing music, the music stops
<theadmin> barnex: pulseaudio runs in a user-based manner, it won't play anything while you're not in the right user session
<Ghrim> I have a usb microphone, how do I set it up?
<tomodo> hi
<hydrox24> barnex: that wouldnt be pausing processes, just pulseaudio doing some muting.
<tomodo> how do I turn off compiz?
<warfaren> Ghrim: should be pretty straightforward. plugin it in and select it in the sound properties
<warfaren> tomodo: at the login screen i think you can select gnome instead from a drop down menu
<tomodo> oh, thank yo9u
<warfaren> i dunno if they still have it in the latest release though
<tomodo> the menu bar in a program (racket) is not showing up.. looks like this http://i.imgur.com/0ApdG.png
<tomodo> any ideas how to fix it?
<warfaren> oh wait, my mistake. you said compiz not unity tomodo
<theadmin> tomodo: It's Unity's fault, trying to use globalmenu with your app and failing :/
<tomodo> I was able to turn off unity
<warfaren> sorry im confused. that would be desktop effects i think
<theadmin> tomodo: Remove "appmenu-gtk" and "appmenu-qt" if you have those
<tomodo> how do I turn off globalmenu?
<crackerjackz> theadmin: i know this is a little off topic for this channel but by chance would you happen to know where mysql databases get saved by default (like say you run one of those .php install scripts and it sets up the tables and all of that for you) im looking for the db for vxguestbook not sure where its at though
<theadmin> crackerjackz: Nope no idea
<tomodo> I am removing them with synaptic
<tomodo> that didn't solve the problem
<tomodo> maybe I need to log out and back in
<tomodo> thanks for your help, I'll go see what happens
<jaci> Jaci Poli
<krish> guys, on oneiric, I dont get unity menus on vnc.. I get some file, edit menu on the top.. any solutions?
<tomodo> thanks for the suggeswtion but when I removed the menubar programs it still has the same bug
<sysco> Bonjour
<sysco> est ce qu'une personne pourrais m'aider ?
<tomodo> any other ideas I could try?
<Spyros> sysco, in what?
<floridsdorf> hi
<sysco> je suis novice sur linux , je l'ai installer hier , etj'ai voulut voir les différents graphiques de bureau
<sysco> la je suis bloquer sur le xfce , pas moyen de fermé ma session
<Zizzu> is it possible that i am so unlucky that i found the only hacker in the world able to do a hardware virus and also he want to destroy me while i am noone??
<Spyros> sysco, Ctrl+Alt+Delete
<theadmin> Zizzu: What are the symptoms anyway? What makes you think you're infected?
<Spyros> sysco, do you have a panel?
<sysco> Spyros  non il ne veux pas
<Zizzu> couse he have funny with me, ddos my adsl, crash my network card, change my ubuntu password
<Zizzu> and all this after i format and flash bios
<Spyros> sysco, tu n'ai pas le panel;
<sysco> j'ai juste des icones sur le bureau c'est tous
<theadmin> !fr | sysco, Spyros
<ubottu> sysco, Spyros: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Zizzu> and i am the only 1 which use this computer i am at home he root my computer no stupid friends or someone using my lan, he do this remotely
<Spyros> sysco, Alt+F2 :: xfce4-panel
<sysco> uboottu , désiole si il est pas noté au novice qui debute comment faire pour joindre un fr  !
<sysco> merci de ton implication  ;)
<Zizzu> wtf i have inside computer?
<mufflon> hello all
<meganerd> crackerjackz: mysql tables et al live in /var/lib/mysql
<Myrtti> Zizzu: have you ran rkhunter or similar?
<Myrtti> Zizzu: also, mind your language :-)
<Zizzu> i zero format the computer with dd, flash bios and he enter my computer again
<Zizzu> i have something in the hardware
<Ben64> Zizzu: you're not getting hacked
<Zizzu> i am
<Zizzu> a lot
<Ben64> what evidence do you have to support that theory
<Zizzu> the best evidence is he changed my admin password and modified grub, i cant login
<Zizzu> then a 24h on 24 ddos on the adsl
<Ben64> ubuntu doesn't have a root password by default
<zmp> whois zmp
<Zizzu> what that mean, he just change the password, every time im on linux this guy enter it and block the system so i cant use it
<Ben64> check the logs then, it'd show if someone was accessing you
<OerHeks> Zizzu, hard to believe, look in your room for camera's
<tomodo> which logs?
<ubuntu> theadmin: the live cd crashed on me.. can you paste to me that mount command again for my wubi disk
<ubuntu> theadmin: its crackerjackz
<Zizzu> yeah it could be my daddy... no this is a hacker group which have fun with me
<theadmin> ubuntu: sudo mount -o /path/to/root.disk /path/to/mountpoint # Basically.
<Ben64> its not a hacker
<ubuntu> theadmin: ty
<hydrox24> Zizzu: I doubt it... I would also suggest that you try limiting physical access (for others) to your machine accept for the network connection to try and root out the issue
<Zizzu> i am the only one which use the computer it is my computer in my room in my home
<Zizzu> i have something in the hardware which work like a signal
<Zizzu> :(
<OerHeks> Zizzu stop using wireless keyboard .
<hydrox24> Zizzu: and what, every time you use ubuntu the password get's changed?
<Zizzu> happened 2 times
<hydrox24> Zizzu: Yes, are you using a BT keyboard?
<Zizzu> no
<Zizzu> usb
<hydrox24> Zizzu: and is you password long and secure?
<sysco> merci spyro , j'ai reboot la machine car rien ne fonctionnais
<hydrox24> Zizzu: also, do you know if you have ssh installed and/or the openssh server running?
<barnex> Zizzu: maybe it's something drive related? I imagine it's possible that every new ubuntu installation with the same partition table uses the same place on the hdd to store the password data
<barnex> now if there's some problem with reliably accessing this sector
<barnex> it may appear like your password changes?
<barnex> longshot
<barnex> but hardware virus isn't more probable :P
<Zizzu> its not about the password only its about a group of hackers showing they can find me everywhere i connect and root my computer when they want
<Ben64> there are no hackers
<Myrtti> Zizzu: it could be your keyboard that's broken.
<OerHeks> Zizzu is it raining outside ? nice day to troll a channel.
<Zizzu> there are, after the password changed i format again and put windows 7, i connect to a game a guy called me and say: NOW U PLAY HE GOOD
<Zizzu> no troll here
<Ben64> sounds like troll, because what you are saying is impossible
<Zizzu> i know
<barnex> yes it really does sound like a troll
<Zizzu> but I HAVE
<Spyros> sysco, you can always hit :"Ctrl+Alt+F1", then login as sysco, then :"sudo -i"
<MonkeyDust> Spyros  that suggesting that command is a no-no here
<Ben64> Zizzu: pastebin /var/log/auth.log
<Zizzu> i think it is something in the firmware or bios or all 2
<ubuntu> theadmin: ty
<Spyros> what do you mean
<Zizzu> im on windows 7 now cant use linux
<barnex> Zizzu: well, don't take this as a personal attack, but if you really aren't trolling and you agree that it's probably impossible...
<zamba> how can i check if my system is running on s-ata or ide?
<orated> Is nomodeset option default in grub?
<Ben64> Zizzu: this is ubuntu support, not paranoid windows 7 support
<theadmin> orated: Nope, why would it be?
<barnex> Maybe it's not computer issue, but mental health one?
<hydrox24> Zizzu: I would suggest that you look into encrypting your HDD and/or look for suspicious vans hanging around outside your house if you are concerned about security
<Spyros> MonkeyDust, what do you mean?
<Ben64> Spyros: sudo -i isn't recommended
<Spyros> srry
<theadmin> Ben64: How come? That's the recommended way to get the root shell
<Ben64> it can be dangerous if the user doesn't realize what it does
<theadmin> Ben64: Well, if the user runs commands without realizing what they do...
<Spyros> heh
<Ben64> most people don't know
<barnex> the whole login/profile issue isn't really that obvious
<barnex> I just recently learned it because i had to for ruby version manager
<Zizzu> anyone know if the bios hash should be the same of the rom filw which i used to flash it after i restart the computer, or is it normal that it is different
<hydrox24> goobye all, have a good night (in Aus atleast)
<ikonia> Zizzu: hi, this channel is for ubuntu support only, can you please keep to that topic
<Bubo> Can anyone help me install gimp 2.7.4? compile and install? I asked on #gimp but nobody seems to be able to help me
<ikonia> Bubo: why can you not use the version that is in the repo
<Zizzu> i know this channel is about ubuntu but this virus is the best virus ever and ubuntu is not immune to this kind of virus u know
<Bubo> Because of unmet dependencies.. people have been trying to help me (here in this channel) many times and nobody seems to be able to fix it
<ikonia> Zizzu: unless your question is an ubuntu support question, please keep it out of this channel
<barnex> Bubo: why compile? There seems to be ppa for it?
<Bubo> the repo gives me 2.7.5
<iceroot> Zizzu: please stop it now, i told you an hour ago that it is offtopic
<cloudgeek> ikonia: how find any thing using and then grep using anything from all search like i try this find / -name  python | grep python
<Bubo> i need 2.7.4 which is working
<barnex> oh
<Bubo> 2.7.5 still isnt wokring in ubuntu 11.10
<iceroot> Zizzu: go to ##hardware or something like that
<iceroot> !work | Bubo
<ubottu> Bubo: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Myrtti> Bubo: and why do you need it?
<ikonia> Bubo: unless you are using external repos / PPA's the version in the ubuntu repo will not complain of failed dependencies
<Bubo> I said i have asked here for help many times, and few people tried to help me but i end up formatting
<ikonia> Bubo: what version of ubuntu are you using
<Bubo> ikonia 11.10
<Bubo> and yes it complains of failed dependencies
<Bubo> a few dozen of them
<ikonia> Bubo: do you have any 3rd party repos or PPA's ?
<Bubo> its a new version of gimp, it came out few days/weeks ago
<ikonia> Bubo: do you have any 3rd party repos or PPA's ?
<Bubo> Yes
<ikonia> Bubo: that will most likley be the cause of your problems
<MonkeyDust> PPA's :(
<barnex> http://alcides-mp.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/gimp-2.7.4-linux-amd64.7z - there seems to be binary for x64 versions, but installing binaries from untrusted sources isn't recommended
<Bubo> when it was 2.7.4 in the repo, it installed fine (with the same PPA's)
<ikonia> Bubo: they will be creating (most likley) the cause of your conflicts
<ikonia> !info gimp
<Bubo> now i have those same PPA's and gmip 2.7.5 isnt installing
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.11-2ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 4644 kB, installed size 13456 kB
<ikonia> Bubo: gimp 2.6 is the 11.10 version
<Bubo> I searched on google, and some other people have been having the same problem with 2.7.5
<MonkeyDust> Bubo  what is being said is: remove the PPA's to solve the problem(s)
<ikonia> Bubo: please focus on what I'm saying
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: that is not what is being said
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: removing a PPA at this time will do nothing
<cloudgeek> how we can use the find and grep command together
<shadowh511> ppa-purge?
<ikonia> shadowh511: no
<ikonia> Bubo: the version of gimp in ubuntu 11.10 is 2.6 - where are you getting 2.7 from ?
<shadowh511> ppa-purge should remove the broken dep'd gimp
<orated> theadmin: Afaik setting "nomodeset" disables KMS which would end up giving VT's native resolution? I only wanted to confirm as I forgot the what original grub option was after recent changes. Could you link me to any article describing all the grub options?
<ikonia> shadowh511: no, it won't
<alkisg> Hi, could someone propose to me a light window manager with regular minimize, maximize and close buttons, that is NOT preinstalled in one of the [k|x|l|ed]ubuntu variants?
<shadowh511> ikonia: it does for me :P
<MonkeyDust> alkisg  jwm is very light
<alkisg> Thank you MonkeyDust
<theadmin> orated: Sorry, nope, and all I know is that nomodeset helps if your X is acting up xD Not sure what it really does, sorry
<Bubo> ikonia 2.7.x is an unstable version (but 2.7.4 works on ubuntu 11.10 and supports single-window mode which 2.6.x dosent)
<theadmin> alkisg: openbox ftw?
<meganerd> orated: why not check the grub site?
<ikonia> Bubo: please stop answering questions I'm not asking
<shadowh511> alkisg: also look up awesome
<Bubo> I cant use 2.6 because it doesnt allow me to open 2.7.x
<ikonia> Bubo: please answer the questions I am asking
<ikonia> Bubo: where did you get gimp 2.7
<Bubo> From gimp.org
<alkisg> theadmin: I'd agree, but I want to run it inside Xephyr inside the same user session, so if the user runs lubuntu, I'm worrying about conflicts...
<ikonia> Bubo: how did you install it ? from a deb package or by compiling it ?
<Bubo> You add a repository
<rcsheets> What's the correct way to change the PATH system-wide? Looks like /etc/login.defs but when I make changes there, I'm not seeing them reflected in new logins.
<Bubo> and it gives you the latest unstable which is now 2.7.5 (doesnt work)
<alkisg> Thank you shadowh511, I'll check that too
<ikonia> Bubo: ok - to that repository will be downloading dependencies that are causing the conflict
<Bubo> 2.7.4 worked and installed easily
<shadowh511> alkisg: no problem
<theadmin> alkisg: I... kind of understand what you're talking about. Hm, okay then, fluxbox?
<barnex> alkisg: what do you consider regular minimize/maximize and close? is this ok: http://bluetile.org/images/bluetile_screenshot2.png ?
<meganerd> Bubo: well unstable is exactly that
<Bubo> Yes but 2.7.4 didnt had any problems, but 2.7.5 does
<ikonia> Bubo: if the package is causing conflicts you need to either a.) stop using the external repos b.) conact the owner of those repos and ask them to resolve them for you
<alkisg> barnex: ...it's not very pretty but it does the work :)
<Bubo> and they changed to 2.7.5 in the repository 2 weeks ago i think
<meganerd> Bubo: yes, and the gimp PPA broke something
<shadowh511> Bubo: you installed unstable software, it eats children from time to time
<ikonia> Bubo: we cannot fix external packages - contact the package maintainers
<Bubo> ikonia
<barnex> alkisg: well, that's bluetile - basically xmonad preconfigured to play nicely with gnome
<Bubo> I downloaded 2.7.4 version and i asked if someone can help me compile it
<meganerd> Bubo: that is the very nature of unstable, updates break things
<Bubo> that version is working on ubuntu 11.10 without any problems
<ikonia> Bubo: that is a terrible idea
<barnex> I used it for a while and then moved to xmonad with my own config, it's really awesome.
<meganerd> Bubo: not really on topic, and probably more effort than it is worth.
<theadmin> Hm... I really should try xmonad too
<ikonia> Bubo: I strongly advise you to talk to the gimp package maintainers and ask them for assitance, you will probably get reasonable help
<orated> theadmin meganerd: I said it wrong.. those are linux options. Grub only helps them to pass
<barnex> theadmin: yes you should :-). Editing haskell configs when you don't know first thing about haskell is painful though
<theadmin> barnex: Ah... hm, then I'd rather stick to i3 where configs are a pretty obvious language :D
<Bubo> Ok thank you
<meganerd> orated: then the kernel source is probably  where you want to look.  There are a lot of options
<orated> meganerd: Yes, searching. Thanks
<barnex> theadmin: what language is that?
<theadmin> barnex: Not sure really, but it's just understandable just from looking at the default config
<barnex> oh ok, so it's more like a proper config, not a program?
<barnex> I really like the idea of programming my config
<barnex> so I can change the bindings depending on layout for instance
<theadmin> barnex: Ah... Hm, say, do you know any wms which would use Perl and/or Ruby for configs?
<barnex> or the desktop or the running apps
<shadowh511> awesome would be better then
<shadowh511> it uses a lua config file
<meganerd> orated: there is a Documentation folder in the kernel source
<barnex> theadmin: I used wmii few years ago, don't know if it's still maintained
<theadmin> barnex: Think it is
<barnex> it used ruby afair
<theadmin> barnex: Not so sure though
<cloudgeek>  find . -name "pinax" -exec grep "pinax" {} \\ ; -print
<cloudgeek> i have error on bash with exec and print
<meganerd> cloudgeek: find . -iname "pinax" -exec grep \{\} \;
<theadmin> meganerd: ew at this \{\}... Just use '{}', seriously :D
<barnex> I don't really love xmonad and haskell is painful, but it lets me use the gnome 3 panels and indicators.
<barnex> And i really like those.
<cloudgeek> meganerd: working :) , what is error in that
<rcsheets> oh, it's /etc/environment
<meganerd> theadmin: :)
<theadmin> cloudgeek: { and } are special characters in bash, gotta escape them
<Pepp-elito> Hi, I'm running x-swat nvidia drivers on ubuntu 10.10 and i experience freezes while playing some youtube movies. Does anyone know why this happens, seems to be related to hardware acceleration. Anyone that has experienced this and solved it?
<cloudgeek> theadmin: okay , it help undersatnd better unix
<ikonia> Pepp-elito: your best bet is to contact the x-swat repos maintainers, log a bug and work with them to resolve it
<Ben64> Pepp-elito: what version ubuntu? 32 or 64 bit? what browser?
<Pepp-elito> Ben64, I'm runnig 32-bit ubuntu 10.10
<Ben64> Pepp-elito: hm, i have no problems on 64 bit 10.04 with that driver
<ikonia> Ben64: you must realise what little value that offers, different hardware,
<Ben64> yeah well, its close
<Ben64> nvidia drivers are binaries, they don't really vary
<ikonia> Ben64: but hardware and compatability does
<Name141> What's more up to date, as in wont require more updates when it's installed, the LTS.something or the 11.10 ?
<Pepp-elito> Ben64, I think it might be related to my hardware setup. I'm running a zotac nd-22, which has nvidia ION. I think this is both an nvida chip and an intel chip, but i'm not sure..
<Ben64> seems more likely that its a flash issue
<theadmin> Name141: The latest (Oneiric, 11.10)
<Ben64> Pepp-elito: have you tried turning hardware acceleration off from flash?
<theadmin> Name141: Well, you'll still need to update, but it's more up-to-date anyway
<Name141> theadmin: OK.  My unlimited hours are about up is why (stupid ISP caps)
<theadmin> Name141: Try the minimal CD
<theadmin> Name141: That way you can install only what you really need/want
<Name141> theadmin: I'm going to use wubi.
<theadmin> Name141: ew, why?
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<yakc> How can I get indicator for banshee in gnome 3.2 shell?
<theadmin> Sorry everyone, I'll see y'all in 3 hours and 15 minutes -- going to take a nap. El Psy Congroo.
<cloudgeek> how open a image from command line
<pksadiq> cloudgeek: tty?
<cloudgeek> pksadiq: wait i am pasting my bash on pastie.org then i help you more to got , i want open logo.png
<cloudgeek> http://pastie.org/3407157
<cloudgeek> how can open the logo.png from bash
<cloudgeek> for editing
<MonkeyDust> cloudgeek  gnome-open
<cloudgeek> MonkeyDust: okay , nautilus works , :D thanks
<meganerd> cloudgeek: do you want to edit this in something browser based via pinax?
<cloudgeek> meganerd: i want this logo for my website
<yakc> cloudgeek, eog -f path.png
<cloudgeek> meganerd: later now i am editing this
<cloudgeek> yakc: what will this command it open this or edit this
<mileon_> hi, where can i find howto's about ubuntu networking
<meganerd> mileon_: www.lartc.org
<yakc> cloudgeek, what do you mean?
<guest1> mileon_: man interfaces
<cloudgeek> yakc: thanks :) nothing yeah got it
<yakc> no problem :)
<mileon_> meganerd: thx
<cloudgeek> yakc: eog -f can be used any graphics in command line
<mileon_> guest1: yea i know, but i have last week a problem with setup my network from console
<mileon_> guest1: i have try it to make all settings without gui, normaly is this for me no problem
<mileon_> guest1: but with mint / ubuntu is to many other as debian
<guest1> mileon_: yes indeed I should look at Ubuntu wiki
<cloudgeek> any editor based on ubuntu for editing the logo
<Ben64> how do i add an ipv6 address, and make it permanent so I don't have to add it again after I reboot?
<guest1> mileon_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetAndNetworking
<yakc> Is there a way to get indicator for banshee in gnome 3.2 shell?
<_skpl> yakc: http://extensions.gnome;org
<mileon_> guest1: ok, that is a good help
<guest1> ok
<Name141> theadmin: to test some things first.  I need to get my KVM switch to working in linux and I found this: http://beitis.net/ubuntu-kvm-switches-and-scroll-lock/  Thought I'd atleast give it a try
<yakc> _skpl, Okay, thanks. I'll have a look of that-
 * guest1 'nick' command doesn't work in instandbird
<meganerd> Ben64: /etc/network/interfaces
<cloudgeek> any irc for webhosting
<cloudgeek> and any irc for web-design for
<cloudgeek> linux or ubuntu guys
<meganerd> Ben64: there is also a tab in the network-manger for IPv6
<Ben64> meganerd: its a server
<Name141> oh the admin quit
<Ben64> meganerd: do i just add a section after the ipv4 section?
<meganerd> Ben64: then /etc/network/interfaces
<totesmuhgoats> hi guys
<totesmuhgoats> I have made changes to my /etc/default/grub and wish to delete it and get back the default configuration. How can I get back the default configuration?
<jack-> help
<jack-> <jack-> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<jack-> [11:17]  <jack-> how do i make x11 allow all users?
<meganerd> Ben64: IIRC it gets its own stanza in there: iface <iface> inet6 static
<Ben64> meganerd: cool
<Ben64> i guess i'll find out if it works next time i reboot
<RangerBob> xhost +
<guest1> totesmuhgoats: dpkg-reconfigure grub ?
<jack-> oh, yeah
<jack-> thx!
<totesmuhgoats> guest1: thanks i shall try it out
<RangerBob> np :)
<RangerBob> also xhost + localhost, etc
<totesmuhgoats> guest1: there is no package called grub installed
<guest1> totesmuhgoats: or probably copy example config from /usr/share/****grub*** to /boot/*** and make 'update-grub' or smth
<Supreme> Hey
<totesmuhgoats> guest1: thanks, ill try it out
<guest1> totesmuhgoats: dpkg -l | grep grub
<Ben64> totesmuhgoats: grub-pc most likely
<guest1> totesmuhgoats: Sometimes i look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<totesmuhgoats> guest1: Ben64 thanks, that did it
<Supreme> How long does it take to download ubuntu 11.10?
<totesmuhgoats> there were copies of the files located in /usr/share
<totesmuhgoats> and also the package was grub-pc
<meganerd> Supreme: depends on your connection
<totesmuhgoats> so dpkg-reconfigure works now
<guest1> good
<hcuongvn> I need your help. I've been lost my ".bashrc" file. How can i restore that file?
<habermann24> i want to use upstarts' user jobs and i have one setup in ~/.init/ … but "start my_job" won't find it…any ideas?? (ubuntu 11.10)
<Supreme> Its normal not slow not fast. . .
<totesmuhgoats> i will be back in a bit, moment of truth. gonna reboot and hopefully all will be well
<guest1> hcuongvn: copy it from /etc/skel*
<meganerd> hcuongvn: there is a default one in etc you can copy back
<aleale97> Nessun italiano?
<hcuongvn> ok! Thank guys!
<oCean> !it | aleale97
<ubottu> aleale97: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<aleale97> Thanks!
<GriGi> Hi, I want to get rid of "Enter password to unlock your login keyring" window. (I was loginng without password, but now Im logging with password). I find command: "sudo rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring" Is it safe to remove that file?
<Supreme> Approximately how long does it take to download 11.10?
<oCean> Supreme: depends on your connection
<meganerd> Supreme: how fast is your internet connection?
<meisth0th> hello
<Supreme> It normal. Not very fast.
<oCean> Supreme: I do it in little over 3 minutes
<meganerd> Supreme: I have no idea what normal is
<bc81> GriGi: not sure, but if you experiment, you can just rename that file to login.keyring.old (or something)
<guest1> hcuongvn: there is mine backup .bashrc but from debian http://pastie.org/3407252
<GriGi> bc81: Thanks, that's good idea :).
<Supreme> 15 mbps
<oCean> Supreme: it depends on the mirror you are using, but mostly on your connection, so there is no way to tell
<meganerd> Supreme: also the torrents can sometimes be faster
<hcuongvn> guest1: I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<Supreme> Do you know the fastest mirror i can download it from?
<guest1> oCean: about 30 min to 1 hour maybe faster -- 8mb speed of internet -- anyway about 30 min with cable internet
<meganerd> Supreme: probably a torrent
<guest1> hcuongvn: ok it's good i used it
<Supreme> Give me a website?
<bc81> Supreme: the closest mirror to your location will *usually* be fastest (not always the case)..i have found torrents to be the fastest though
<oCean> Supreme: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<hcuongvn> guest1: What's the name of default ".bashrc" file in /etc ? I'm not sure that i copied right file :(
<totesmuhgoats> thanks guys, all is well now
<shadowh511> hcuongvn: /etc/bashrc
<adz> Has anyone else been unable to log in to Ubuntu 12.04 alpha 2 after an update yesterday?
<oCean> adz Precise/12.04 is not yet released (still alpha). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<guest1> hcuongvn: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ru/lucid/i386/bash/filelist
<adz> My apologies, thank you.
<Aitor> i fort
<guest1> hcuongvn: /etc/skel/.bashrc I guess
<Aitor> i forgot the keyring paswword, how can i create a new store?
<Supreme> Thanks guys
<Aitor> or better, what is the irc channel for the help in
<Aitor> spanish
<bc81> !es | Aitor
<ubottu> Aitor: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hcuongvn> guest1: , shadowh511: I can't find it. It's not in /etc or /etc/skel/ directory.
<guest1> hcuongvn: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/i386/bash/filelist
<shadowh511> hcuongvn: ah, I was going based on naming conventions
<guest1> hcuongvn: aptitude source bash and unpack in archives and copy. will try myself
<oCean> hcuongvn: it is the one in /etc/skel, since that is the one that is copied to any new user's homedirectory
<hcuongvn> oCean: shadowh511: guest1: It's hidden in /etc/skel. I did it! Thank all guys!
<shadowh511> hcuongvn: no prob!
<guest1> hcuongvn: Yes! It'common case. When creating a new user this files are copied into new /home/$user/ folder. Linux is clean and simple
<guest1> * these
<hcuongvn> guest1: I got this. Thanks!
<guest1> ok
<_raven> which tool to display battery history graphically?
<Myrtti> _raven: in Ubuntu? click the battery icon and you'll get a window that has that option on it
<habermann24> anybody using ubuntu 11.10 and got upstart user jobs working???
<guest1> habermann24: What's wrong with them?
<habermann24> guest1: well… they're not found :( … i have a test one in ~/.init/
<habermann24> start my-test-job gives: unknown job: my-test-job
<linqering> 郁闷死了
<lotuspsychje> !ch | linqering
<ubottu> linqering: The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<guest1> habermann24: may be better in /etc/init.d/ ?
<habermann24> guest1: … ok now this is weird… on another machine it works...
<habermann24> how do i debug this on the machine where its not working? :D
<linqering> ！cn
<linqering> !cn |
<ubottu> : 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<_raven> Myrtti i have xubuntu
<guest1> habermann24: hm upstart is complicated. Hope u will find the way
<_raven> which tool to display battery history graphically in xubuntu?
<linqering> exit
<MonkeyDust> _raven  try xfce4-battery-plugin
<patrunjel> Hi. Do bash scripts get outputed sequentially? I have a script that compiles some code, outputs whatever, to let me know the compiling is done, so I can test the speed of whatever algorithm I'm trying, and I wanna know if the echo is outputted exactly when my compiling is done, or if it's loaded into a  buffer and outputed when my whole script finishes executing
<_raven> MonkeyDust i need something like a graph
<theadmin> patrunjel: The output is produced as soon as the "echo" program is called pretty much
<patrunjel> theadmin, ok, thanks :D
<bc81> patrunjel: the time command might be of use to you
<MonkeyDust> _raven  like system monitor?
<_raven> i need the course of the battery state
<_raven> MonkeyDust yes such a thing
<cloudgeek> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cloudgeek>  citadel-server
<cloudgeek>  citadel-mta
<cloudgeek> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bc81> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cloudgeek> how to fix this
<cva>  in output of time command  "0m0.001s" what is minute, hour & seconds ? in this sample is it mean 0.001 seconds?
<cloudgeek> !logo
<ubottu> Official Ubuntu artwork including the Ubuntu logo can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<Ben64> cva: you're supposed to run something with time
<rymate1234> hey
<rymate1234> does anyone know a good disk defrag tool for ubuntu
<cva> Ben64: time ./picout
<Ben64> rymate1234: don't need defrag
<MonkeyDust> defrag for ubuntu?
<xanax`> hello
<rymate1234> orly
<rymate1234> why?
<Ben64> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<_raven> MonkeyDust ?
<MonkeyDust> _raven  ?
<xanax`> Is the javascript code for the Ubuntu CountDown banners (logos) free ?
<_raven> MonkeyDust any tool available?
<cva>  in output of time command  "0m0.001s" what is minute, hour & seconds ? in this sample is it mean 0.001 seconds?
<Ben64> cva: yes, s is second
<xanax`> I mean... these banners : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/JauntyCountdownBanners
<MonkeyDust> _raven  maybe you can open synaptic and search "battery", it's what i did
<cva> Ben64: what is before m ? is it hour
<_raven> ok
<Ben64> cva: ...
<cva> 0m0.001s
<Ben64> m is minute...
<irvken> hi, I just installed ubuntu which all seemed to go well, but when I restart the monitor just says "out of range", how can I get the video towork
<theadmin> cva: 0 minutes, 0.001 seconds. Isn't that obvious?
<cva> theadmin: I tried to format the output of time command "time -f "%U" ./picout" but I got "-f: command not found" and usual output
<indistylo> sburjan`, Ubuntu?
<guest1> cva: without -f
<indistylo> sorinello:  apt-get cache sl
<lucidmadman> hey folks is there any problem with build a virtual machine on a windows box but using ubuntu server (11.10) to host it?
<guest1> o not
<rymate1234> hmmm
<rymate1234> how would I format a micro sd card?
<indistylo> lucidmadman, : No
<lucidmadman> indistylo: thanks
<theadmin> rymate1234: Like any other device basically: sudo mkfs.fstype /dev/whatever
<cva> guest1: how can I format the output of time command without -f option
<rymate1234> olol
<guest1> ololo
<guest1> i mistaked with date command ^)
<indistylo> rymate1234,  : do, cd /dev
<indistylo> identify ur device
<rymate1234> nvm
<rymate1234> did by phone
<Ben64> cva: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1421511
<theadmin> cva: That's supposed to work, but since it doesn't, do: TIME="%U" time ./picout
<rymate1234> guyz
<rymate1234> don't ypu just HATE IT
<rymate1234> when people randomly PM you
<xanax`> Is the javascript code for the Ubuntu CountDown banners free ?
<MonkeyDust> rymate1234  then type !pm
<rymate1234> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<rymate1234> The problem is
<rymate1234> someone answered me by PM
<rymate1234> -_-
<rymate1234> !pm | indistylo
<ubottu> indistylo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<irvken> hi, I just installed ubuntu which all seemed to go well, but when I restart the monitor just says "out of range", how can I get the video to work
<rymate1234> hmmmm
<hmw> irvken: maybe you get lucky by switching to the text console and back to X?
<steven__> who is there
<Dr_willis> irvken,  do you see the grub menu? does  the system eventually boot to the login screen?
<bc81> hi steven__  we read you loud and clear
<cva> ben64: in that thread it is said that bash has a time command. and there is a real time command. I cant understand this
<Ben64> cva: just read it, it's very clear
<guest1> irviken in alt+f1 look at X output. Or 'sudo pkill X' and 'startx' and see the output
<anonymousinuk> where can i get help for aircrack or help with setting wlan0/mon0 channel
<steven__> let`s talk about something
<oCean> steven__: this is ubuntu support channel, not social chat
<bazhang> steven__, ubuntu support here.
<steven__> sorry ...
<bc81> !ot | steven__
<ubottu> steven__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tMH> ppl, once upon a time I have seen (and even installed!) slackware with enlightment version 6 or 7, the version that has some steam-punk visuals, yet it has sound scheme with nice effects like - closing window via pressing [x] button gave blast sound etc. does somebody remember this enlightment version , ever used, and know how to install it on xubuntu instead of xfce?:)
<steven__> i got it
<jiltdil> I have to burn video in dvd. Which is the best  s/w available for it in ubuntu?
<oCean> steven__: you can /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<bazhang> tMH, you mean 16/17?
<steven__> got it
<rymate1234> lol
<tMH> bazhang - that version was on 1999/2000 years I suppose, because I used to install slackware in mar'00
<Dr_willis> tMH,  enlightment is in the repos. but theres been a lot of changes to it over the years.   so that old them may not work any more.
<tMH> Dr_willis - pityful :/
<Dr_willis> I always found enightment - overhyped..
<tMH> but - someone have seen _that_ version?
<tMH> with bars like on caterpillar (warning drawing, yellow/black etc)
<tMH> yellow/black bars on top of window..
<Dr_willis> Theres enlightment theme sites out there.
<anonymousinuk> @oCean if general chat is in offtopic channel and there is less than 20 users in there where do ppl actually chat omn here?
<tMH> Dr_willis - really? url?
<anonymousinuk> on*
<oCean> anonymousinuk: #defocus is the network's social channel
<bazhang> anonymousinuk, try more like 200
<anonymousinuk> im obviously looking at the wrong channel
<anonymousinuk> soz guys got to go
<Dr_willis> tMH,  no idea. Every time i try enlightment - it makes me want to puke and i wonder what the big deal is about.
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/enlightenment
<tMH> Dr_willis - well, you have to understand - on '98/'99 there were no much themes and e7 (or e8) was a big blast in visual/soundFX :)
<Dr_willis> I rember the E craze... and thought it sad back then. I perfered WindowMaker.
<Dr_willis> that 'metisse' desktop showed more promise. but then compiz came out.
<rymate1234> compiz <3
<kpas> !classic
<rymate1234> gnome <3
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<kpas> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<rymate1234> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<rymate1234> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<bazhang> rymate1234, stop that
<rymate1234> ok
<Dr_willis> from what i hear 'compiz' may be getting less and less popular as well..
<rymate1234> wait
<rymate1234> "Unity is a shell for GNOME."
<auronandace> !msgthebot | rymate1234
<irvken> hmw, no that doesn't work
<ubottu> rymate1234: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<rymate1234> I thought it was a compiz plugin
<Dr_willis> Unity is a shell on top of gnome-3 in Ubuntu 11.10+
<Dr_willis> it uses compiz yes.
<rymate1234> ah
<Dr_willis> Unless its unity-2d :)
<rymate1234> lol
<rymate1234> I knew that
<irvken> Dr_willis, I see the grub menu, boots to dual booted xp fine, I get use alt +f kets to get a terminal, and have worked through several threads on ubuntu forums before coming here
<barnex> ??constr
<barnex> ops, sorry, wrong channel
 * rymate1234 will be afk
<irvken> I've edited the grub.confg to boot in 600x400 but I still get out of range
<Dr_willis> irvken,  if you see the grub menu.. then thats the grub configs you tweaked.. that does NOT affect the X desktop res.
<Keule> hallo, any germany here ?
<Dr_willis> irvken,  try the nomodeset option in grub. whats the video card anyway?
<Dr_willis> !nomodeset | irvken
<ubottu> irvken: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bazhang> Keule, in #ubuntu-de
<Keule> ty
<irvken> ok, cheers I'll be back later
<alkisg> I'm writing a script which launches Xephyr, then waits half a second for it to initialize, and then runs `DISPLAY=:2 myapp` inside it. Is there any way to tell Xephyr to launch that instead, so that I don't have an arbitrary delay in my script?
<Arizona_bay> hi
<Arizona_bay> can people get on your computer through open ports?
<rymate1234> it depends
<Ben64> Arizona_bay: depends whats running on the port
<rymate1234> what's running on that port
<Arizona_bay> Ben64 msn
<Ben64> msn is probably safe
<rymate1234> ^
<Arizona_bay> or skype
<rymate1234> ^
<Ben64> things you should worry about are vnc, ssh, telnet
<bazhang> rymate1234, what are you doing?
<Ben64> anything that gives access to the system
<rymate1234> Arizona_bay: are you asking for his msn/skype
<rymate1234> ?
<MonkeyDust> i guess both skype and msn have this option to watch the other's screen
<Arizona_bay> monkeydust what do you mean whatch the other screen"?
<Arizona_bay> rymate1234 no im asking if those two are safe as port openers a long with chrome and mozilla
<MonkeyDust> yes, in skype it's called "share your screen", but obviously you have to confirm
<Princey> Surp
<Princey> I just moved from F16 to Ubuntu 11.10
<MonkeyDust> or is that not what you mean?
<Princey> i feel like a traiter
<rymate1234> ah
<Arizona_bay> the thing is this dude also showed me his desktop through a web browser and i was able to take complete control of his desktop
<Princey> : )
<Arizona_bay> and then he said
<Arizona_bay> i see your desktop as well
<Arizona_bay> :/
<rymate1234> Princey: welome to ubuntu!
<Princey> lol thanks rymate1234
<rymate1234> *welcome
<AdminIkati> Hello my name is Ikati N°1 player fm :)
<Princey> i come here bearing problems :D
<rymate1234> yay!"
<Arizona_bay> anyone read above ?
<AdminIkati> ikati.com :) 12 webradios live :p*
<oCean> AdminIkati: please stop that, not advertising here
<Princey> when i do shift, control, alt and right  to move an application to another screen, it just instantly reverts back to screen 1
<rymate1234> hmmm
<rymate1234> odd
 * rymate1234 will brb
<Princey> i wonder if its compiz getting in the way
<bazhang> !away > rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234, please see my private message
<oCean> rymate1234: please stop all offtopic comments, thanks
<Princey> is oCean a bot?
<Princey> ...
<auronandace> no
<Princey> hi oCean
<bazhang> Princey, thats ubottu
<Princey> lol:D
<AdminIkati> lol :)
<bazhang> Princey, try #compiz
<Princey> its own channel and everythin
<Princey> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> Princey, yes, /join #compiz
<Princey> yes, thanks
<Arizona_bay> Arizona_bay> the thing is this dude also showed me his desktop through a web browser and i was able to take complete control of his desktop
<Arizona_bay> <Arizona_bay> and then he said
<Arizona_bay> <Arizona_bay> i see your desktop as well
<Arizona_bay> <Arizona_bay> :/
<FloodBot1> Arizona_bay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arizona_bay> oh
<Arizona_bay> k
<tueyza> https://launchpad.net/wicd/+download
<tueyza> how to install
<Princey> i love using Enter as punctuation
<bazhang> tueyza, the ppa?
<tueyza> sry my english
<bazhang> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-6 (oneiric), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<bazhang> tueyza, just install from the repos
<bc81> Arizona_bay: he could have been lying to you.  did you ask him to prove it (i.e. describe your desktop?)
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install wicd      tueyza
<tueyza> ok thank you
<Arizona_bay> bc81 no i didnt.  honestly he sucks in programming, he just designs website, but he is a very low person so i wouldnt be surprised.
<Arizona_bay> bc81 sometimes though he acted as if he knew what i was typing on my msn
<Arizona_bay> rather than what is going on my laptop
<Arizona_bay> im not sure really
<Arizona_bay> and he said that hacking on someones computer is super easy
<bc81> Arizona_bay: (great name BTW) sounds like less of an ubuntu support issue, probably better suited for off-topic.
<oCean> Arizona_bay: please try to aks/answer in single line, that much use of <enter> key is annoying
<oCean> *ask even
<bazhang> Arizona_bay, /join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Arizona_bay> oCean / bazhang will do
<Arizona_bay> bc81 thanks for listening. i just figured you guys are the only programmers i know
<mikeconcepts> I often have to kill thunderbird to get its global menu back
<Ghrim> I have a wacom bamboo tablet, and the pen, eraser, and buttons on the pen work. However, the buttons on the actual tablet either dont do anything or use the eraser, which isn't what I want. I want to set up two of them to be undo and redo. How do I do this?
<Dr_willis> Ghrim,  there may be forum threads. or askubuntu.com threads on tweaking those things. I see them asked about in here quite often
<nishttal2> hello everyone
<nishttal2> is anyone around?
<MonkeyDust> no
<bazhang> nishttal2, yes
<mikeconcepts> good morning nishttal2
<rciovati> hi guys i've just installed ubuntu 11.10. i have a little problem, i think related with mouse/touchpad. sometimes seems that it goes crazy and it change itself like seekbars or other window compones. any idea?
<nishttal2> good morning guys.. its 7:30 am here on a saturday.. thats why asked..
<nishttal2> i just installed 10.10 on my macbook pro.. everything looks great except for 2 very crippling issues
<nishttal2> 1) there is no sound
<rciovati> 10.10?
<nishttal2> 2) bootup takes 10 minutes (literally).. most of the time 9mins it sits on a blank screen with just a blinking cursor at top left of the screen
<nishttal2> can someone help ?
<MonkeyDust> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<oCean> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Princey> hmm
<Princey> my sound isnt working either :/
<Princey> it was working yesturday...what the hell
<bc81> nishttal2: have you checked the integrity of the install image?
<Princey> 11.10 and ibm thinkpad x220t
<Princey> any ideas folks ? :(
<nishttal2> bc81.. how do you mean?
<Guest74941>  hey
<nishttal2> i installed the 32-bit 10.10 download
<Guest74941> saasa
<bc81> nishttal2: when you download the image, you should check the integrity of the file (also if you burn it to a cd)
<nishttal2> bc81.. install went fine from CD.. i have a working system except for those two issues
<nishttal2> is there another forum for running ubuntu on mac?
<MonkeyDust> nishttal2  this link may be useful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOnMac
<bc81> nishttal2: this might be a good starting point: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook  also, you might need sound drivers
<nishttal2> MonkeyDust, that link says that sound should work out of the box for macbook 4,1 and 10.10.. but it doesnt
<bc81> nishttal2: then maybe reinstall (or check the integrity of installation disk)
<petrarch> cawhat does ~ mean?
<nishttal2> bc81, i have installed several times and different versions (10.10 32-bit/64-bit, 11.04 32/64 bit) sound is always an issue
<tueyza> setup.py  how to install
<nishttal2> bc81.. how can i check system boot up log.. to see why bootup takes 10 mins
<tueyza> wicd-1.7.1   > ls > s.pyetup
<tueyza> setup.py
<bc81> nishttal2: have you looked at system>administration>additional drivers (for your sound issue)
<nishttal2> bc81, 4 drivers popped up.. 2 nvidia and 2 wireless cards
<bc81> nishttal2: system>administration>log file viewer..or when it's booting/hangs i believe you can press escape to see real-time messages
<nishttal2> bc81, nothing for sounf
<bc81> nishttal2: sound is working in live-cd environments or no?
<nishttal2> bc81, i didnt check the livecd.. went straight to install
<nishttal2> [    25.526] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
<nishttal2> [   788.300] (WW) Apple, Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad: unable to handle keycode 464
<nishttal2> [  2806.411] (II) config/udev: removing device bcm5974
<nishttal2> is the # in brackets a time stam?
<bc81> nishttal2: epochal-rooted seconds.  convert to real-time by removing the decimal point and running for e.g.  date -d "@2806411"
<zhaohuan> 123
<Rhys95> Hey, guys - I need some help..
<petrarch> awesome Rhys95
<Rhys95> stupidly, I changed "timeout" in grub to 0, so i don't get the boot screen - booted back into ubuntu from the CD, changed grub back, but i can't do a update-grub, since it's trying to update-grub from the CD? any tips?
<skinnux99> what up dogs
<skinnux99> im lookin' to install ubuntu on a sunfire x4100 with no cd or dvdrom
<skinnux99> what are my options to do this?
<bazhang> !unetbootin | skinnux99
<ubottu> skinnux99: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<skinnux99> im sorry i havent installed an OS an about 7 years
<aramis> hi
<aramis> everybody
<jwinterm> it's pretty easy, skinnux99
<skinnux99> im not sure if this server can boot a usb device
<skinnux99> can it network boot?
<aramis> maybe not
<jwinterm> there should be a key right after bios posts to select boot device
<jwinterm> f11
<jwinterm> probably
<jwinterm> put a usb drive in there and see if it is detected
<jwinterm> during boot up
<bfri> anyone know of a scribus forum?
<bazhang> !alis | bfri
<ubottu> bfri: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<OerHeks> bfri, #scribus
<bfri> bazhang, oerheks: thanks
<BlinkingSatellit> heh
<aramisw> hi
 * aramisw hi
<BlinkinSatellite> hmm
<BlinkinSatellite> hey
<aramisw> 第一次用这个
<aramisw> 试试命令
<FloodBot1> aramisw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !cn | aramisw
<ubottu> aramisw: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<aramisw> OMG
<bazhang> aramisw, /join #ubuntu-cn
<addy20020> hey all could any body tell me software of c compiler as like window having blue screen
<albech> when trying to mount a samba server i get the following error: Unable to mount location - Failed to mount Windows share. I see nothing in the log files that indicate what could be wrong
<addy20020> hey all could any body tell me software of c compiler as like window having blue screen
<bc81> !details | albech
<ubottu> albech: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> addy20020, what does bluescreen have to do with it
<bazhang> addy20020, and how is this connected to ubuntu
<addy20020> banhang: no my mean is to a saparete
<bazhang> addy20020, connection to ubuntu? any?
<addy20020> software having same coding and same compile on same station
<albech> Runnnig U11.10. I can browse the samba shares fine with smbstatus [server-ip], but when I try to mount the share i get the error
<addy20020> bazhang: in ubuntu their is no graphic hadder file
<igelei> hi
<bc81> albech: what is the mount command you're using
<bazhang> addy20020, what s a graphic hadder file
<addy20020> bazhang: do u know any software having specialy for ubuntu
<albech> bc81, doing it from nautilus, which used to work fine
<bazhang> addy20020, to do what
<addy20020> bazhang: graphic hadder is use for graphic
<albech> bc81, guess i could try from command line and see if i get more error information
<metasansana> addy20020: I think you are asking for a C graphic library for ubuntu. Correct?
<bazhang> header?
<addy20020> metasansa: is their is any software special for ubutu for running c++
<addy20020> gazhang:#include<graphic.c>
<metasansana> well C++ is a language
<addy20020> could any body tell me special software for c++ in ubuntu
<metasansana> if you mean a compiler there is gcc
<bazhang> addy20020, you wish to compile? install build-essential
<addy20020> meatasansa:i mean just like c++ in window their is addtional software
<bc81> maybe he means a IDE?
<metasansana> addy20020: Are you talking about an IDE?
<ikonia> addy20020: c++ is a programming langauge, not software
<addy20020> bazgang:do u know abt special software
<ikonia> addy20020: what do YOU want to do
<metasansana> addy20020: install the build-essentials and try netbeans
<bouche_y> I feel like I'm on drugs while reading addy20020
<bc81> lol
<Danith> not cool
<bazhang> metasansana, minus the last 's'
<addy20020> ikonia:i know but i wanna the special compiler for c++ in ubuntu
<nameless`> hi
<metasansana> bazhang: sorry
<bouche_y> g++ ?
<ikonia> addy20020: ok - there is no "special" compiler, but gcc is the normal one
<nameless`> is there any place where i can put a script after the gnome-screensaver ?
<metasansana> addy20020: you need to define special
<addy20020> ikonia:thank i mean while working in c++ u have to write it on notepad and then compile in terminal
<addy20020> metasansa:
<ikonia> addy20020: correct
<nameless`>  /j #gnome
<nameless`> oups
<addy20020> ikonia:but when in window their is same plateform to write and compile
<metasansana> well that sounds like an IDE to me
<Danith> you want an IDE
<addy20020> c language
<ikonia> !ide | addy20020
<ubottu> addy20020: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<addy20020> ikonia:what is ide
<bc81> nameless`: you want to run a script when your screensaver stops?
<kaspi> hey guys
<addy20020> ubottu what u mean please could u tell me more
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nameless`> bc81: yes, because i've got a problem with my intel GMA 4500M card and  i have to run sudo setpci 00:02.0 F4.B=0
<ikonia> addy20020: those are the names of some IDE software tools, research them
<addy20020> ubottu:please tell me what u wanna to say
<ubottu> addy20020: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> addy20020  please type 'you', not 'u'
<nameless`> bc81: in order to switch on the screen
<metasansana> addy20020: google IDE and come back
<bc81> addy20020: trollin hard since [05:41:57]
<addy20020> monkeydust:ok
<ikonia> bc81: no need for that
<bc81> nameless`: see this FAQ: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeScreensaver/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#Is_there_a_way_to_perform_actions_when_the_screensaver_activates_or_deactivates.3F_Or_when_the_session_becomes_idle.3F
<medfly> how do I close X properly?
<addy20020> ikonia: could u tell me where can i get ide
<medfly> so it doesn't re-open
<ikonia> addy20020: from the ubuntu software manager tool - please research the names of software that ubottu gave you
<addy20020> ikonia:1 more thing i have to ask in ubuntu i don't abel to get synaptic manager and software manager tool could u please tell me how to get it
<bazhang> !nox | medfly
<ubottu> medfly: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ikonia> addy20020: software manager is already installed in ubuntu
<ikonia> addy20020: https://help.ubuntu.com will teach you the basics of how to use ubuntu
<addy20020> ikonia: how to get on work on it
<bazhang> addy20020, are you using ubuntu
<medfly> ok I seemed to manage to do it by killing gdm-binary and then X.
<addy20020> ok:
<medfly> thanks bazhang
<irvken> how do i identify my video card from a terminal
 * medfly has to minimize power consumption
<addy20020> bazhang yes but i m not familier with it
<bazhang> irvken, lspci
<irvken> bazhang, cheers
<vananhvp> ere
<vananhvp> hi there
<vananhvp> ??
<vananhvp> co ai ko?
<bazhang> vananhvp, #ubuntu-id
<kaspi> I can't install Ubuntu. Always I boot the image and select the installation language, the screen freezes and I can't do anything. I downloaded the ISO several times, different versions, tried different media to boot from (even netboot). I'm stuck, any ideas?
<czx> software for LSD files in Ubuntu, is there is?
<bazhang> kaspi, md5 the iso?
<kaspi> bazhang: checked
<bazhang> kaspi, burned at low speed and did the disk integrity check?
<kaspi> bazhang: yep, I tried netboot too...
<bc81> kaspi: what kind of hardware are you running it on
<bazhang> kaspi, tried the ncurses based alternate installer?
<kaspi> bc81: a regular desktop computer, ubuntu was working on it before... what exactly do you mean?
<OerHeks> czx what are .lsd files ?
<kaspi> bazhang: I'll try out
<Jazo> i have an eggdrop bot and it works fine .it has seen script but when someone !seen test. it reply to channel i want bot do that to notice
<czx> OerHeks, seriously? it's most common computer dictionaries format
<OerHeks> czx i don't know that filetype, what program uses that ?
<czx> OerHeks, lingvo
<MonkeyDust> it's for games, is what i read here
<nameless`> how can i launch a script at startup which will be running for the whole session ?
<bazhang> nameless`, put in startup applications ?
<nameless`> which folder ?
<bc81> nameless`: system>preferences>startup applications
<nameless`> bc81: what is the real folder ?$
<OerHeks> czx, maybe this page is any help, GoldenDict >>> http://texnical.wordpress.com/2011/06/02/lingvo-in-ubuntu/
<nameless`> bc81: command line, i don't like these shortcut
<gekko1506> hey guys, could someone help me with my webserver configuration ? My problem is about $_POST limit (1000 values).
<bc81> nameless`: i think it's in ~/.config/autostart
<nameless`> bc81: alright thanks a lot !
<nash_> hey guys, i am writing a script but there's a line which does not work: GID=`getent group '$GROUP' | cut -d: -f3`     ............. can anyone help me please ? :(
<papaba3r> .
<gekko1506> no apache specialists here ?
<bc81> nash_: no clue, but check here: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/110197-list-all-users-unix-group-primary-secondary.html
<nash_> ok thanks, i googled already a lot without any solution but i give it a try :)
<kaspi> bazhang: actually yeah, I tried even that
<bazhang> gekko1506, tried #httpd ?
<kaspi> (just realized)
<gekko1506> yea it's empty
<daniel> hi
<daniel> hi, there
<bc81> welcome, daniel
<bazhang> gekko1506, 318 users, not empty
<skinnux99> if i setup raid 1 on a linux server, is there a way to get alerts if a disk fails?
<daniel> hi bc81
<gekko1506> httpd is empty
<daniel> there are so many users quitting
<daniel> i am new here
<gekko1506> i seen httpd.conf only exist for apache 1 compatibility
<MonkeyDust> skinnux99  https://www.linux.com/learn/docs/ldp/754-Software-RAID-HOWTO
<daniel> and i am glad to make friends
<FesterJester> Hi all. VNC question here. How do I prevent the terminal window from closing?
<bc81> !details | FesterJester
<ubottu> FesterJester: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<melvincv> daniel, hang on then, but join #ubuntu-offtopic for general talk. This is the support channel.
<kaspi> I can't install Ubuntu. Always I boot the image and select the installation language, the screen freezes and  I can't do anything. I downloaded the ISO several times, different versions, tried different media to boot  from (even netboot). I'm stuck, any ideas?
<FesterJester> I vnc to my ubuntu 10.04 machine and am presented with a terminal window. If I close that terminal by mistake I have to disconnect and reconnect to get it back. How can I make one reopen or keep one from closing?
<Muelli> kaspi: have you veryfied the integrety of the medium? If so, check with memcheck whether your memory is alright.
<gekko1506> bazhang : i tried  change values in php.ini, httpd.conf, apache.conf, ... and even not find anything usefull on web. on web server it works, but localhost, since i re-installed ubuntu, it's limited to 1000 values
<bazhang> gekko1506, the channel here on freenode #httpd is most assuredly not empty. I'm in there now. lets move it there
<gekko1506> oh ok
<kaspi> Muelli: if I run memory test, it freezes the same way
<gekko1506> cannot send to channel
<bazhang> !register | gekko1506
<ubottu> gekko1506: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<nash_> hmm bc81 it does not work :(
<bazhang> gekko1506, /join #freenode for help with registering
<oldman> Does Ubuntu work with class 10 sd cards. I believe there were some problems in the past.
<kaspi> Muelli: is it possible the memory would be broken? would the computer be able to even boot with a broken memory?
<babinicz> kaspi: try F6 "acpi=off"
<bazhang> oldman, got a bug report?
<gekko1506> should be ok soon
<nash_> GID=`getent group '$GROUP' | cut -d: -f3`     what is wrong ?
<meet> hey should i install all the recommended updates
<bazhang> meet, yes
<FesterJester> I vnc to ubuntu 10.04 machine and presented with a terminal window. If I close that terminal by mistake I have to disconnect and reconnect to get it back. How can I make one reopen it or keep one from closing?
<meet> bazhang, the last time i installed them they deleted my wifi card drivers
<meet> that was in mint to  be precise but ubuntu base nevertheless
<bazhang> meet, thats a mint issue, nada to do with ubuntu
<bc81> nash_: can you post a like to the entire script?  you might also try asking in the forums
<meet> ok. also i deselect firefox updates everytime but while downloading it downloads them..what could be he problem?
<bazhang> meet, you want to pin a certain version of firefox?
<bazhang> !pinning | meet
<yamama> hello
<ubottu> meet: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<kaspi> babinicz: same :/
<babinicz> kaspi:nomodeset?
<yamama> i get disconnections with hostapd unless i continuously ping the clients on the network. anyone has seen that before ?
<gekko1506> g2g, bazhang, but do it later today. Thx for interest ;)
<meet> will check out ubottu
<biosystemaltered> =_=
<meet> common man the ubuntu help documentation on the site is too old why don't they upgrade it?  i am using oneric and they have given instructions for hardy or something what the
<biosystemaltered> teste...
<kaspi> babinicz: again... everytime I simply load the linux image, it's frozen... there's just shown a menu and I can't select with the keyboard
<Muelli> kaspi: well. if the memtest fails, your memory is broken.
<Muelli> I'd say.
<kaspi> okay, thanks
<Muelli> could be smth else, but it's a hardware condition.
<rumba> Hi! So this afternoon when I booted up my computer, it detected only one CPU core. I have a dual core and yesterday it detected both cores properly. Now I can only see one core in /proc/cpuinfo (running Kubuntu 11.10). Any ideas what might have happened?
<Muelli> kaspi: you could try to instruct linux to not load the broken area, it's called "badmem" IIRC. Google might know.
<biosystemaltered> teste
<biosystemaltered> teste
<biosystemaltered> =/
<OerHeks> !test | biosystemaltered
<ubottu> biosystemaltered: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<bazhang> biosystemaltered, ubuntu support question?
<Muelli> rumba: pastebin us your /proc/cpuinfo
<skinnux99> i think i will install ubuntu on a sun x4100 which has the LSISAS1064 hardware raid controller, is there a standard way to check a disk's status when using hardware raid?
<biosystemaltered> ...
<bazhang> biosystemaltered, this is support only, please stop that
<FesterJester> setting up vnc4server on ubuntu 10.04. When connecting I only get a grey screen with a mouse pointer and not a desktop. Please help.
<rumba> Muelli: Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/847292/
<FesterJester> setting up vnc4server on ubuntu 10.04. When connecting I only get a grey screen with a mouse pointer and not a desktop. Please help.
<onur_> hey, anyone knows about ftp server?
<OerHeks> rumba, it shows core id : 0 cpu cores : 1 , so something is wrong in your bios, or broken.
<FesterJester> onur_: what is problem?
<onur_> i installed vsftpd
<onur_> now i want the other people connect it
<rumba> Well, I'm going to see if I can find something there, then.
<rumba> bbl
<onur_> i don't have any static IP. is that possible for them to connect my server?
<FesterJester> onur_: You will have to give them you ip address everytime you want them to connect
<FesterJester> onur_: or use a DDNS
<hartley> most routers have ddns support.
<onur_> i controlled my ifconfig. there's many ip addresses. should i use Broadcast address?
<mongy> !sftp | onur_
<ubottu> onur_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<onur_> sorry for my knowlegde btw:)
<hartley> ddns is what i always used back when i didnt have a static ip through my old old old provider.
<onur_> ddns. thanks a lot. i'll try it
<FesterJester> onur_: hartley is going in the right direction. Thanks hartley
<biosystemaltered> quit
<onur_> Thanks all of you guys.
<FesterJester> onur_; np, gl. Come back again
<onur_> sure
<hartley> yep. the belkin, linksys, netgear, pretty much all of the personal home use routers have support for ddns.org support.
<FesterJester> setting up vnc4server on ubuntu 10.04. When connecting I only get a grey screen with a mouse pointer and not a desktop. Please help.
<rymate1234> FesterJester: looks like there is no desktop running on the vnc server
<nameless`> hey guyzzz
<xgt001> hi, i am using mplayer-vaapi from splitted desktop, but i can not get the video output, please help i have xvba-video and libva installed
<xgt001> nameless`, hello
<FesterJester> rymate1234: yes, but why is it not?
<nameless`> i've put a script in /etc/rc.local, basically a nohup script_somewhere & but it failed to run at startup, however if i manually execut "/etc/rc.local" it runs well..
<nameless`> i don't get why it fails
<FesterJester> rymate1234: when it should be
<rymate1234> FesterJester: because its not set to start a desktop environment
<nameless`> the script needs dbus-manager
<gilles_> why is my notebook acer 5551, sluggy/laggy with ubuntu11.10.. with open source or propriatary drivers.. plenty of laptop power ..not the issue
<nameless`> dbus-monitor*
<FesterJester> rymate1234: Sorry, forgot to say I modified the xstartup config and it is supposed to now
<rymate1234> ok
<MonkeyDust> gilles_  start from the beginning, was it fast before, when did it become slow, what have you done and tried before you came here
<Wabs> that not good.  Just had something called a kernal panic
<rymate1234> your correct
<rymate1234> thats not good
<FesterJester_> rymate1234: yes, any ideas?
<gilles_> not much .. installed all updates.. after that, seems really slow . im on unity
<bc81> FesterJester: i used to have this same problem and i made a note for future reference..my note is here, take it or leave it :) http://pastebin.com/PRCJ9ycH
<gilles_> tried open source  ati drivers, if i get propriatary, seems a little faster, but really laggy hd movies
<gilles_> but os slow also
<FesterJester> bc81: I will take it. Let you know in a bit if it works.
<bc81> ok
<nameless`> i need to run a script after the gnome-session boot up
<nameless`> but i don't find the place where i should put my script
<Abhijit> nameless`, give the script location in startup aps
<Abhijit> !startup | nameless`
<ubottu> nameless`: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<nameless`> Abhijit: i would rather prefer to understand how it is done manually
<bazhang> nameless`, read that link?
<himsin> My system is running painfully slow. How do I know which application is behind this????
<bazhang> himsin, try top in terminal
<Abhijit> nameless`, you may want to know about rc.conf and initab
<MonkeyDust> himsin  htop ?
<himsin> I use Ubuntu 10.10
<92AAACQJ5> erm
<92AAACQJ5> How do I put music onto my blackberry while using linux ?
<bazhang> 92AAACQJ5, which version of ubuntu
<FesterJester> bc81: alright, I get most of a desktop, but now I get an error message 'Could not acquire name on session bus. Off to google I go.
<bazhang> !upstart | Abhijit you mean this?
<ubottu> Abhijit you mean this?: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<92AAACQJ5> bazhang, 11.10 :p
<Abhijit> bazhang, oh yes
<bazhang> 92AAACQJ5, what have you tried? banshee? something else?
<92AAACQJ5> bazhang, erm....I went to my files and tried to drag and drop it ?
<Wabs> Would low system resources cause a kernal panic?
<bc81> FesterJester: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9324498&postcount=2
<MonkeyDust> 92AAACQJ5  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Blackberry%20Sync%20with%20Ubuntu
<bazhang> 92AAACQJ5, so not through a music player like banshee?
<92AAACQJ5> bazhang, nope
<bc81> FesterJester: full thread (with another possible fix) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480094
<xgt001> anyone?
<bc81> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xgt001> i am not able to get mplayer-vaapi working
<onur_> @FesterJester
<onur_> You there?
<xgt001> in the sense , i dont get any video output despite building mplayer-vaapi from splitted-desktop
<bazhang> xgt001, what is mplayer-vaapi
<FesterJester> onur_: Yes, whats up?
<gilles_>  why is my notebook acer 5551, sluggy/laggy with ubuntu11.10.. with open source or propriatary drivers.. plenty of laptop power ..not the issue, i install |OS, install updates then really slow, if i installed vid card driver, propriatary, seems a little faster, but choppy movies, ingeneral OS really slow right from the beginning, i had no issues with 10,10, but recently installed 10,10 also and was really s
<gilles_> low after enabling tear free from ati, never had the issue b4
<onur_> I installed ddclient. And configures it as written in documents. Now i can reach writing users.dyndns.org
<onur_> But the question is how can i connect localhost and ftp server?
<onur_> I have ftp server, ddclient. what's next to do ?
<xgt001> bazhang, it is a custom build of mplayer to get hardware acclerated video working on amd card based systems,
<bazhang> xgt001, installed from where?
<Ghrim> Hey, i'm following this: http://blog.cretin.net/blog/2011/10/18/building-xfwm4-tiling-ubuntu/ but it says it cant find the file to patch when i do the 5th command. Help?
<xgt001> bazhang, not installed its built from the splitted-desktop website source,
<willdog> bonjour
<bazhang> !fr | wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bazhang> whoops sorry wildc4rd
<bazhang> willdog #ubuntu-fr for French please
<FesterJester> onur_: Have you done a little reading on ddns? It allows people outside you internet connection to connect to you without having to get you new address every time
<FesterJester> onur_:
<FesterJester> onur_: even with ddclient running you can still connect to your ftp server like you did before.
<Emil> Hello. Does anybody know how "to configure something into the kernel (or as a module)"? I'm going to install OProfile.
<bazhang> Emil, via dkms ?
<bazhang> !dkms | Emil you mean this ?
<ubottu> Emil you mean this ?: DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<Emil> ah. okay. thanks :)
<onur_> i've just read a little. think gotta read more:) i can reach with ddclient to my server (i mean www folder). But in this www folder there's only an html file. How can i put there my ftp server? Then i can reach by writing xxx.dyndns.org/ftp
<onur_> btw how can i directly message to you?
<onur_> !FesterJester or sth?
<ubottu> onur_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gmorek> does anyone know a program that creates nice syntax diagrams?
<Lantizia> (asked in #hardware too but i'll be running ubuntu on it so...)     Can anyone recommend an x86 / x86_64 based tablet (no keyb required) that is solid state (inc. no fan) - it doesn;t need to be mega powerful its just for viewing pdfs
<skylord5816> Does wubi disable hibernation for the host operating system or for Ubuntu?
<Emil> can anybody give me some hints to get started?
<skylord5816> onur_: you can /msg name message
<bazhang> Lantizia, perhaps the spark
<Lantizia> bazhang, which manufacturer is that?
<Bubo> hello. I have ubuntu 11.10 installed, how can i install windows 7 and make it dual-boot?
<Bubo> i dont want to mess up grub
<bazhang> Lantizia, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Lantizia> i heard canonical are coming out with a ubuntu tablet soon but its got fans
<adadeiaiutrix> Who boots who? And locked out HD except through XP. Would prefer include ubuntu on windows os boot screen but considering set up, may not work: /dev/sda is XP with several partitions, last is free for whatever, this is IDE drive. Ubuntu LTSP 10.04 on /dev/sdc all for this OS and a SATA drive. /dev/sdb is the big drive that I would like to use for multi OS file storage, this is SATA as well, but can only access through Win
<adadeiaiutrix>  XP. Even root user in Ubuntu can't access this drive. Very strange...
<Lantizia> bazhang, why? its on topic since I need ubuntu/linux friendly hardware
<Abhijit> Bubo, after install w7 in the blank space you need to boot into live cd and from there you need to reinstall the grub
<Abhijit> Bubo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bazhang> Lantizia, as this is ubuntu tech support? for already installed systems. you can check the hcl if you wish
<bazhang> !hcl | Lantizia
<ubottu> Lantizia: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Bubo> thanks Abhijit
<legend> ?
<legend> hello
<legend> i have question for you
<hydester> i think i broke crypttab.  i cleaned it up using tabs instead of spaces, at least that is all i think i did.  now on boot it never prompts for password and update-initramfs doesn't seem to make my changes seen on boot.  any suggestions on how fix this?  the closest i thought i got was dpkg-reconfigure cryptsetup since it'll look at crypttab, but just initramfs prompt on boot after logo screen hangs a bit
<bazhang> legend, then ask the channel
<spaceturtle> Hello, can someone please tell me how to remap my keys in ubuntu server. I have no X11.
<skylord5816> Sorry for the disconnect
<gilles_>  why is my notebook acer 5551, sluggy/laggy with ubuntu11.10.. with open source or propriatary drivers.. plenty of laptop power ..not the issue, i install |OS, install updates then really slow, if i installed vid card driver, propriatary, seems a little faster, but choppy movies, ingeneral OS really slow right from the beginning
<Lantizia> bazhang, Spark is ARM, said I wanted x86 / 86_64
<bazhang> Lantizia, then check the hcl link I gave you
<Emil> I'm reading a guide for installing something on Ubuntu. It tells me to linux-kernel-devel, but it can't find the package. What am I missing? :>
<Emil> sudo apt get kern...
<Emil> apt get install i mean :)
<Emil> anyhow, it can't find it :P
<bazhang> Emil, with tab c omplete?
<bazhang> Emil, or apt-cache search term   for it
<Emil> that prints nothing
<Emil> E: Unable to locate package linux-kernel-devel
<bazhang> Emil, what guide, link please
<Emil> http://lovebug356.blogspot.com/2008/06/oprofile-setup-on-ubuntu.html
<bazhang> Emil, thats from 4 years ago, you realize
<willdog> 802.11g	 WPN511 (rev. 1)	 man:168c dev:0013	 Cardbus	 Atheros	 ath5k	vert	 Driver included in the mainline kernel since 2.6.25.
<Shedevil> how much difference is there between running 1 4gb ram stick and 2x2gb in dual channel
<BlouBlou> Shedevil: if you have 2 and one breaks, you'll still have the other one
<aguitel> how remove games ?
<bazhang> aguitel, how ere they installed
<BlouBlou> Shedevil: There's no real difference in perfomance :)
<czx> aguitel, sudo apt-get purge gnome-games-common
<FesterJester> aguitel: in ubuntu 10.04 it is 'sudo apt-get remove gnome-games-common'
<Shedevil> but what is the performance difference
<bazhang> !info oprofile | Emil
<ubottu> Emil: oprofile (source: oprofile): system-wide profiler for Linux systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1.3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 3429 kB, installed size 9624 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha hppa powerpc sparc amd64 arm armel mips mipsel s390 ppc64)
<Shedevil> how much do you gain by having dual channel
<BlouBlou> Shedevil: I have 4 channels, and works fine.
<Shedevil> you have quad-channel ram?
<BlouBlou> Shedevil: Yes.
<aguitel> thanks
<beasty> hmm hi all
<beasty> small question
<beasty> i have 16gb of ram in my system
<beasty> but for some reason ubuntu shows only 3.5
<Kaizer> @ Shedevil. With a single 4gig stick it next upgrade could be 8
<BlouBlou> beasty: Yes, install Ubuntu-64
<bazhang> beasty, 64bit system installed?
<Shedevil> you need 64 bit
<beasty> BlouBlou: no this is a 32 bit system
<beasty> ok
<LjL> beasty: a 32-bit system with 16GB of RAM?
<beasty> yes
<LjL> beasty: that seems unlikely.
<BlouBlou> beasty: It won't detect 16 then, you need the 64-bits edition
<bazhang> install the pae kernel then beasty
<beasty> bazhang: ?
<BlouBlou> !pae | beasty
<ubottu> beasty: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<bazhang> LjL, it only shows 3.5
<LjL> bazhang: right, but when instructed to install 64-bit Ubuntu, he said it's a 32-bit system. i have my doubt a pure 32-bit system would have 16GB of RAM.
<Jacruth> hi there, how could I know If I can use special setting on my video card, for example ARB_SYNC?
<Shedevil> why is he using 32-bit OS though, downloaded the wrong .iso by accident or has a 32 bit proc?
<lukasz_> jest ktos z pl?
<LjL> !pl | lukasz_
<ubottu> lukasz_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Shedevil> what is his processor
<bazhang> lukasz_, english here please Polish in #ubuntu-pl
<czx> if ha has a mb for 16gb, he definitely has 64-bit processor
<gryxon> ./join #ubuntu-pl
<Shedevil> he probably downloaded the 32-bit .iso by accident if he doesn't know enough to know why OS doesn't see more than 3.6gb
<Ghrim> Please can someone help me do this? http://blog.cretin.net/blog/2011/10/18/building-xfwm4-tiling-ubuntu/ :(
<beasty> hmm
<beasty> what should you recommend that i do
<beasty> install the 64bit system or the PAE kernel ?
<BlouBlou> beasty: I recommend you going to ubuntu.com website and downloading the 64-bits edition
<Shedevil> download the 64-bit .iso
<FesterJester> bc81: If you are interested, I had to add your fix and 'unset DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS' to my vnc xstartup file to get a deaktop
<bazhang> beasty, your choice. one means total reinstall
<gilles_> http://tippy.org/2012/ubuntu-unity-11-10-windows-slow-and-laggy-with-ati-and-nvidia-gpus/
<beasty> would that make impact on my c and java development ?
<bazhang> no
<beasty> ok
<beasty> bazhang: it's not a stress the reinstall ... it's a new computer from yesterday
<gilles_>  why is my notebook acer 5551, sluggy/laggy with ubuntu11.10.. with open source or propriatary drivers.. plenty of laptop power ..not the issue, i install |OS, install updates then really slow, if i installed vid card driver, propriatary, seems a little faster, but choppy movies, ingeneral OS really slow right from the beginnin
<bazhang> beasty, good, install the 64 then
<beasty> 64-bit PC (AMD64) alternate install CD
<beasty> this then ?
<bazhang> yep
<beasty> ok downloading :)
<bazhang> there are torrents as well beasty
<Jacruth> IS there any way to know if my card supports ARB_SYNC?
<skylord5816> When installing Ubuntu via Wubi, will Wubi disable hibernation for the Windows OS or the Ubuntu OS, or both?
<bazhang> Jacruth, what is that
<beasty> bazhang: i know ... but i'm getting full speed from a local mirror (12.3MB/s) :)
<Jacruth> bazhang, iis a technology that synchronizes data between the graphics card's processor, the GPU and the computer's main processor, the CPU
<Jacruth> Read more: How to Tell if My Graphics Card Is ARB_SYNC Enabled | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_8472035_tell-graphics-card-arbsync-enabled.html#ixzz1mkQSTOU9
<bc81> FesterJester: yea, i saw that thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480094  glad you got it working :)
<Jacruth> sorry about the Read more, it was autocpied
<dusf> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dusf> fucking ubuntu, breaks sound and bluetooth every upgrade. l2 stop upgrading every 6 months when you are not ready and releasing crap.
<FesterJester> bc81: Thaks much for the help. Been working on it almost a week now.
<oCean> dusf: control your language here, please
<beasty> haha
<beasty> i bet he's pissed about bluetooth support :p
<oCean> beasty: let's move on
<beasty> ofc :)
<bc81> FesterJester: yea, that's about how long it took me when i had the problem (on xubuntu karmic) some time back.  good idea to save these little tidbits for future use, my 'obscure linux knowledge' file is about 400 lines deep :)
<bazhang> Jacruth, perhaps sudo lshw ? not sure exactly how you would check that
<Shedevil> does anyone here use synergy to use mouse and keyboard across multiple computers at the same time
<Nullifi3d> Shedevil: i used to
<Jacruth> bazhang, perhaps if there is any way to check th video card configuration...
<FesterJester> bc81:  :)  I am working on creating a headless ubuntu10.04 setup with ssh, vnc, and serial port login. Then I am going to try to convert it to a live cd. Serial login and SSH successful, VNC is almost done, and liveCD is to come.
<Shedevil> well I've been reading about how to get the sound from the client comps onto the host comp over LAN as well
<Nullifi3d> never experimented with that :P
<Shedevil> and I think pulseaudio will do that
<Shedevil> but I want the host machine to be windows
<Nullifi3d> why not just use a 3.5mm cable?
<Nullifi3d> speaker out > line in
<Shedevil> that would work if I only had one client comp... but I have 3
<Nullifi3d> ah
<Shedevil> or could I daisy chain them....?
<Nullifi3d> yeah i tihnk you could
<Nullifi3d> just make sure all your levels are the same going across
<Shedevil> so line out from the 2nd PC would be carrying 1st and 2nd PC audio to line in on 3rd host PC?
<bc81> FesterJester: nice!  you'll be done in time for the next LTS (very soon i think april 2012?)  good luck
<Nullifi3d> yes
<Nullifi3d> afaik that should work
<Shedevil> ok that may work for stero, but what about 7.1 surround
<Nullifi3d> lol no it wont
<FesterJester> bc81: Lol, yeah. Then I might have to redo it with that LTS. If it doesn't have the goofy Ubuquity desktop. I dislike it.
<Shedevil> there is a program called airfoil that sounds like what I'm looking for, but it's $25
<Nullifi3d> are you a programmer at all?
<cola_ftw_> java ftw
<Shedevil> who?
<Nullifi3d> you, Shedevil
<Nullifi3d> java is merely *ok*
<Shedevil> no lol I'm just a gamer
<cola_ftw_> ya im eventually gonna take on the big bad c
<Nullifi3d> Shedevil: was gonna say that itd be relatively simple to transmit all audio over tcp to a host
<airtonix> you know what's awesome about gnome-desktop... 1. insert second monitor 2. do security sensitive work on screen two with visually comprimising pictures and words... 3. lock screen to prevent co-workers vising the stuff... 4. FREAK out as you realise it only blanks out the primary screen....
<cola_ftw_> whats not good about ubuntu and second monitor is 1. install fglrx and magically your second monitor wont work
<airtonix> cola_ftw_: oh i didn't make the mistake of purchasing amd (insert anything(
<cola_ftw_> airtonix: lol
<cola_ftw_> tooo many people leaving and joining
<gilles_> why is my notebook acer 5551, sluggy/laggy with ubuntu11.10.. with open source or propriatary drivers.. plenty of laptop power ..not the issue, i install |OS, install updates then really slow, if i installed vid card driver, propriatary, seems a little faster, but choppy movies
<hydester> my problem is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782495   any fixes?
<cola_ftw_> i needed the propriatary drivers because the open source ones cant handle minecraft on my shitty laptop
<randomnewb> Is there a way to extract zips with non-latin characters without going into Windows and using AppLocale?
<Shedevil> I could use pulseaudio if I were to use ubuntu as a host
<gilles_> why is my notebook acer 5551, sluggy/laggy with ubuntu11.10.. with open source or propriatary drivers.. plenty of laptop power ..not the issue, i install |OS, install updates then really slow, if i installed vid card driver, propriatary, seems a little faster, but choppy movies
<Shedevil> but my only machine with 7.1 output is a windows machine
<czx> randomnewb see if -I option is supported
<spacebug-> are there any good system monitors where I can see I/O and all other stuff? I'm running a virtualbox and firefox and it gets slow from tim to time and then it like releases. I have 8 GB ram and SSD disk as system disk and fast CPU and GPU should be ok.
<Shedevil> hmm, I guess I could runn a virtual machine on it just for pulseaduio
<SmashingX> hey guys I was wondeirng where is the directory of all the programs that I have installed
<czx> there was a patch for that but it was axed by russophobics
<randomnewb> -I for unzip?
<SmashingX> I just installed a new version of a program that is on the list of programs, but I need to change the path of the executable file, any ideas?
<airtonix> cola_ftw_: maybe you should turn off part/join/quit messages then.
<czx> randomnewb yes
<CyborgSmurf> I have a trouble booting up my computer with cd, help pls!
<randomnewb> I don't see it.
<czx> -I CP1250 for example
<randomnewb> CyborgSmurf:  What happens when you boot?
<bc81> CyborgSmurf: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD
<SmashingX> I just installed a new version of a program that is on the list of programs, but I need to change the path of the executable file, any ideas?
<airtonix> gilles_: just a guess : ati video card is less than exceptional on linux... nVidia is king... also your laptop may not the highest specs.. ( is this it : http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/2010/Acer/Aspire/Aspire5551/Aspire5551sp2.shtml )  ?
<skylord5816> When installing Ubuntu via Wubi, will Wubi disable hibernation for the Windows OS or the Ubuntu OS, or both?
<CyborgSmurf> randomnewb: it takes me into windows xp loading screen and then it kind of loops the loading bar. I have to add that before this, I tried ubuntu install wich crashed(weird as it is)
<SmashingX> I just installed a new version of a program that is on the list of programs, so I need to change the path of the program on the list of programs, any ideas?
<airtonix> skylord5816: most likely for ubuntu since you may or may not get the change to create a swap partition (which is essential for hibernation on linux)
<airtonix> chance*
<bc81> !repeat | SmashingX
<ubottu> SmashingX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<skylord5816> airtonix: thank you :)
<skylord5816> that's not so bad, then
<gilles_> Yes that is my laptop .. its def enough to run 11.10
<SmashingX> come on I think that's pretty easy to do
<airtonix> SmashingX: programs are not installed into one directory like they are in MacOSx or Windows... however, you can see installed software ( and there locations with the dpkg command)
<grindel> hi everyone, I'm having trouble getting a wireless usb dongle to work: the dongle is W311M from Tenda, the OS is EMC2 (which I think is Ubuntu 10.04 based) I have tried the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Tenda_W311M no joy though
<bc81> SmashingX: you mean, you want to update the menu item to point to the new versions' executable file?
<SmashingX> bc81: yeah if that is possible
<airtonix> gilles_: you may think so, but my laptop has a quad core i7 and 12gb of ddr3 ram and the latest nvidia card... it still slows down when i have 50 programs open
<grindel> modprobe says unknown symbol in module
<Shedevil> are line in and mic sperate channels or the same
<SmashingX> bc81: or if it's not possible I would like to just change the path of the program that is in the list of programs
<gilles_> wow .. i have no programs open and its slow .. 10.10 is extremly fast
<airtonix> gilles_: i would first try 2d mode in either unity or gnome-shell, then try xfce
<randomnewb> CyborgSmurf: Can you boot into windows safe mode?
<bc81> SmashingX: well, my setup is probably very different from yours but i can right-click my main menu and choose "Edit Menus"  from there, i can update the path
<SmashingX> gilles_: I thought the same thing but after some time of using it, Ubuntu also gets slow just like Windows over time
<grindel> I tried the last thing, and then the first...so there may be a conflict I don't understand how to clean up
<beasty> hmm nice
<SmashingX> bc81: I have gnome3 installed on my system so I can't do that
<CyborgSmurf> randomnewb: no, none of those works
<beasty> reinstalled ubuntu in 15 minutes
<grindel> (off the link I gave earlier
<SmashingX> bc81: or is there any option where I can see Edit Menus?
<airtonix> bc81: you can still run alacarte
<gilles_> ok then // ill have to try another distro
<gilles_> pclinuxos or something lol
<airtonix> bc81: i mean SmashingX: , you can still run alacarte
<gilles_> 2d mode ? how do i enable that ?
<SmashingX> what's that?
<airtonix> gilles_: well that's a fairly drastic reaction, did you try gnome-shell or xfce ?
<CyborgSmurf> randomnewb: thing is that I have tried two different hdd and they had some other pool problems which took it to another level. This one just dosent want to boot even after conf in BIOS.
<SmashingX> or how can i run that?
<bc81> SmashingX: yes alt+f2 and type alacarte
<gilles_> xfce gives me sound issues
<airtonix> SmashingX: try it.. press the meta key (windows key) and type either of "alacarte" or "menu"
<ubuntu> Ubiquity and Gparted dont detect partitions on my /dev/sdb, but Window/Nautilus does. Any idea why?
<airtonix> SmashingX: typing "men" for me brings up "Main Menu" in the applications results
<SmashingX> nothing
<gilles_> how to go to 2d unity and or gnome shell?
<SmashingX> it says Command not found
<airtonix> SmashingX: did you do it in the gnome-shell overview? press the windows key or move the mouse to the top left corner
<bc81> SmashingX: try gmenu-simple-editor.   also, see this thread - it may be relevant: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=933541
<airtonix> bc81: gmenu isn't installed by default.
<SmashingX> airtonix:  I did alt-F2
<monohedron> can i access a device listed in the /dev folder from a remote machine ?
<CyborgSmurf> I have a trouble booting up my computer with cd, help pls!
<cheater_> hi
<bc81> !details | CyborgSmurf
<ubottu> CyborgSmurf: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cheater_> how can i upgrade my 11.04 to 12.04 via the package manager?
<monohedron> cheater_, try the update manager instead
<cheater_> how do i do this with the update manager?
<cheater_> the update notification does not show up because 12.04 is not released yet
<airtonix> cheater_: you don't.
<monohedron> doh yes sorry
<cheater_> what then?
<airtonix> cheater_: you move to 11.10 then to 12.04
<zykotick9> cheater_: why do you want the beta version?
<airtonix> cheater_: in the past direct upgrades to lts was only possible from other lts versions... all other versions you have to jump the point releases
<cheater_> i want to see if it'll work stable with a new wifi interface i have
<InstaGib111> salut a tous
<InstaGib111> je suis français
<InstaGib111> french
<cheater_> airtonix: interesting i didn't know that
<zykotick9> airtonix: i don't think that correct
<InstaGib111> #unbuntu-fr
<monohedron> cheater there is a live version
<zykotick9> airtonix: it's LTS that will only update to LTS by default, but if you're following the regular upgrade path, everyone gets the LTS version until the next regular release
<cheater_> i don't want live i want to run it off hdd
<InstaGib111> irc fr?
<monohedron> i did the same and besides some mouse trouble it worked great
<zykotick9> !fr | InstaGib111
<ubottu> InstaGib111: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<airtonix> zykotick9: that's what i said.
<Seryth> What's the best song to record sound with?
<airtonix> Seryth: one that plays?
<ubuntu> Gparted/UbiquityInstaller dont detect my /dev/sdb partitions but Windows/Nautilus does. Any idea why? I'm in deep trouble now. Please help.
<Seryth> airtonix: I want to record my voice, play it back instantly, yes
<Nullifi3d> Seryth: Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up
<Seryth> Nullifi3d: :P
<Seryth> crap
<Seryth> I just realised what I wrote
<zykotick9> airtonix: sorry, the "upgrade to lts..." confused me
<Seryth> Nullifi3d, airtonix: I want a program to record from my mic*
<zykotick9> Seryth: audacity is pretty good
<Nullifi3d> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture
<Nullifi3d> Seryth
<Seryth> zykotick9: Ah yeah, audacity isn't bad. Forgot about taht one, ty :P
<Seryth> Nullifi3d: thanks :)
<monohedron> How can I access a device listed in the /dev folder from a remote machine ? If that question should go somewhere else please let me know what channel.
<zykotick9> monohedron: ssh into the remote box then "ls /dev"
<airtonix> monohedron: there are also other ways, but you were pretty vague on the requirements...
<SmashingX> How can I update the programs that I have installed?
<ubuntu> monohedron: you can access everything via ssh.
<airtonix> SmashingX: via the ubuntu software center? or the command line?
<zykotick9> SmashingX: "sudo apt-get update" followed by "sudo apt-get upgrade" is the command line version
<monohedron> well ok i know but how to lets say mount /dev/sdd2
<SmashingX> cool thans
<monohedron> as an example
<SmashingX> thanks
<monohedron> i would like to have the foreign device as if it was on the local macine
<zykotick9> monohedron: that won't work
<SmashingX> zykotick9:if I do sudo apt-get upgrade atferwards it will know automatically what programs need to be updated?
<airtonix> monohedron: yes but do you simply want to look at nautilus on remote machine and see a mounted disk ? or do you want to type : ssh://server/mnt/sdd2  ?
<matt__> hi. Is there a terminal command that lets me see what hardware is in my laptop? I need to know the make and model of my wireless card to I can find a driver for it.
<ubuntu> monohedron: `ssh <username>@<ip>`
<zykotick9> SmashingX: i'm unclear on your followup question???
<airtonix> monohedron: if you want them to look like local devices then you need to look into nfs
<monohedron> ok that will do it for drives or is that possible for for al devies types
<airtonix> monohedron: or smbfs or sshfs
<Seryth> How can I change the password for a different user from root? I've forgotton it.
<monohedron> !sshfs|monohedron
<ubottu> monohedron, please see my private message
<zykotick9> matt__: "lspci | grep -i network" most likely will list your wireless (not always)
<ubuntu> monohedron: `sudo mkdir /dev/sxx && sudo mount /dev/sxx /mnt/sxx`
<SmashingX> what I need to do is to upgrade a program let say Filezilla, so I want to make sure I have the latest version. Although I see that there's in fact a newer version so I was wondering if by doing what you suggested would do it
<ubuntu> Gparted/UbiquityInstaller dont detect my /dev/sdb partitions but Windows/Nautilus does. Any idea why? I'm in deep trouble now. Please help.
<SmashingX> zykotick9: what I need to do is to upgrade a program let say Filezilla, so I want to make sure I have the latest version. Although I see that there's in fact a newer version so I was wondering if by doing what you suggested would do it
<zykotick9> Seryth: why do you have root?  "passwd username"
<airtonix> SmashingX: where did you see that there was a newer version?
<monohedron> ubuntu, we are past that point
<Seryth> zykotick9: Ah, ty :)
<SmashingX> airtonix: in the filezilla itsel
<ubuntu> monohedron: where are we now then/
<SmashingX> airtonix: Help-> check for new verions
<zykotick9> SmashingX: after "sudo apt-get update" you'll have the most recent database of available programs
<airtonix> SmashingX: how did you install the program in the first place ?
<SmashingX> zykotick9: so just the database, but to update the program?
<airtonix> SmashingX: software center? ppa? a zip file? a tar ball?
<zykotick9> SmashingX: "sudo apt-get upgrade" will upgrade everything
<SmashingX> airtonix: software center
<airtonix> SmashingX: then you won't get a new version.
<matt__> thanks zykotik9, that did it. I have a broadcom BCM4306
<monohedron> ubuntu at devices that are no drives
<svg> I'm having troubles installing Ubuntu 11.04 on a Mac Book Pro. Using the alternate cd, when setup starts up, it fails to recognize the cd(rom) and to mount it.
<zykotick9> SmashingX: technically my last statement was a lie - "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will upgrade everything (same as GUI update manager)
<SmashingX> ok that was what my followup question was about
<monohedron> i know how to mount a drive but how could i take a speaker along or a mouse or a  keyboard
<airtonix> SmashingX: you would either need to look if the filezilla provides a ppa with the latest version of research how to install from tar.gz
<airtonix> or *
<SmashingX> airtonix: why it has to be such a pain to upgrade a software :(
<airtonix> monohedron: speaker and keyboard are possible but handled by two other programs/protocols
<monsterripper> hi there, how do install cinnamon on ubuntu , exactly ???
<airtonix> SmashingX: as opposed to what?
<OerHeks> !cinnamon
<SmashingX> airtonix: other OS?
<_raven> where is the rhythmbox-cache? (need to reset imported files))
<zykotick9> monsterripper: when others have asked, they've typically gotten a "not supported" reply, but i don't personally have any idea... (i don't even really know what cinnamon is, is that mint's new interface?)
<airtonix> SmashingX: windows doesn't have apt-get upgrade, macosx doesn't have the massive library of apt-get repos.
<monohedron> airtonix, isn't there a standard way of 'mounting' devices across machines ?
<monsterripper> zykotick9: yep...
<zykotick9> monohedron: NFS for file systems
<airtonix> SmashingX: yes. nfs.
<SmashingX> to update you just have to download the newest version, install it and it will automatically replace the old version
<airtonix> monohedron: you may also appreciate autofs
<monohedron> zykotick9, don't mind file systems i kno how to do that
<monohedron> airtonix, hmm let me have a look
<Seryth> Hm, how can I change admin accounts? I wnat to delete an account, but I can't because it says that that user is the only system admin O.o
<zykotick9> monohedron: for other devices, i don't thik it's possible
<airtonix> SmashingX: thats one program... wait till you have to manage 100s of computers at once... now repeat your single action again 100 times.
<airtonix> SmashingX: seriously... installing and managing software on linux is alot easier than windows or macosx
<zykotick9> Seryth: add your user to the "admin" group (which permits sudo access)
<SmashingX> airtonix: well for me it's useful because in that cas I'm only updating the software I'm really using
<SmashingX> airtonix: why would you upgrade software you don't use?
<airtonix> SmashingX: which is why i said "find a ppa that provides the latest version of filezilla"
<Seryth> zykotick9: how?
<zykotick9> airtonix: s/linux/ubuntu/ try slackware and say linux is easier for installing software ;)
<airtonix> SmashingX: ? i wouldn't upgrade software i don't use... because i wouldn't have it installed.
<_raven> where is the rhythmbox-cache? (need to reset scanned files)
<SmashingX> airtonix: but with that I have to add it to a file that I don't remember the name, and the run many commands after I did a lot of research abou it
<zykotick9> Seryth: i'm not going to reply.  So either ask the channel how, or do some research.
<meta-coder> Woah woah woah! 1485 chatters here!
<airtonix> SmashingX: and with macosx and windows you have to remember all individual the places all your software came from when you need to update them ...
<SmashingX> airtonix: I'm pretty sure 90% of the people has at least 1 program in their computer they used to use it but not anymore
<Seryth> zykotick9: Uh, okay....
<airtonix> SmashingX: i'm not sure what your point is. or how that's a bad thing about apt-get
<airtonix> SmashingX: 1. add ppa. 2. use software. 3. somewhere in future run : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade 4. relish as all upgradable software is upgraded
<SmashingX> airtonix: well my point is why it has to be such a pain to upgrade a program as you asked.. as opposed to lets say windows
<module000> SmashingX: that "software i don't use" includes things like your drivers that you want updated to fix bugs/errors. along with a plethora of other useful updates.
<zykotick9> module000: +1
<royale1223> Gparted dont detect partitions. why?
<celthunder> royale1223: what type?
<SmashingX> module000:  drivers? I just install drivers when I install my OS, and then I forget about them
<compdoc> SmashingX, you mean why would someone update software they dont use thats installed? Pretty simple answer to that
<royale1223> celthunder: /dev/sdb sata
<airtonix> SmashingX: last time i had to upgrade software on a windows machine it took me all afternoon... that's just one machine... same operation on my linux gaming laptop takes 30mins
<celthunder> royale1223: do you have the fs tools installed for the partition type/mbr/gpt stuff
<royale1223> celthunder: everything in it
<royale1223> celthunder: tried deleting gpt via gdisk, no use
<module000> SmashingX: and since you normally forget about them, that's precisely why you benefit from them being updated by someone who is watchful enough(your OS) to *not* forget about them. this is a non-argument, install windows if this makes no sense.
<zykotick9> SmashingX: perhaps there are some variable you aren't taking into account.  Updates in Ubuntu ONLY fix bugs and security issues, that's it - you don't get NEW versions of stuff.
<airtonix> SmashingX: btw why are you use filezilla when nautilus does ftp and sftp/ssh better
<airtonix> zykotick9: unless you add ppa
<_raven> where is the rhythmbox-cache? (need to reset scanned files)
<zykotick9> airtonix: right, and PPA's are unsupported 3rd party
<airtonix> _raven: somewhere in ~/.config/
<royale1223> celthunder: this happend when i was using testdisk to recover a deleted partition
<SmashingX> zykotick9: I think that's a good point
<Seryth> How can I add a user to the admin group? I currently have two users, and I tried to delete one of them, but got an error saying that it's the only user in the admin group, and deleting it would screw everything up. How can I switch admin to the other user, so I can delete the one I want to?
<SmashingX> zykotick9: But I also think there are also some improvements
<czx> airtonix, in WIndows and MacOSX you don't have to wait FOUR months to upgrade your ENTIRE system to get a new version of a program
<zykotick9> _raven: i always pointed rhythmbox to a directory with one or two files, rescanned, the switched back to regular music directory and rescanned
<celthunder> royale1223: lol don't delete partitions you still want...gl
<airtonix> czx: i don't have to wait four months on linux either.
<airtonix> czx: it's great isn't it! :)
<randomnewb> Linux tip for beginners in the terminal try: locate file-I-am-looking-for
<_raven> zykotick9 ok ill try that tnx
<czx> yes, if you can afford playing with git and compiler
<royale1223> royale1223: i didnt. i recoverd the deleted partition. they are rw from nautilus. but gparted dont detect them
<SmashingX> airtonix: mhhh I find Filezilla easier to use
<airtonix> czx: who said anything about git?
<royale1223> celthunder: : i didnt. i recoverd the deleted partition. they are rw from nautilus. but gparted dont detect them
<airtonix> SmashingX: that's strange i find it frustratingly difficult to use.
<SmashingX> airtonix: what's the main point why you find it easier?
<royale1223> celthunder: and because gparted dont work i cant install ubuntu on it.
<airtonix> SmashingX: it's the same interface that i use to operate on local files.
<royale1223> celthunder: i can read write the files very well. Its just the gparted.
<SmashingX> airtonix: well let me give it a try
<SmashingX> airtonix: the bad thing about it is that I will have to lear the different functions to use
<airtonix> SmashingX: is there some special feature that filezilla has?
<svg> Anyone around running Ubuntu on a recent MacBook Pro?
<airtonix> svg: yes.
<airtonix> svg: 8,2 macbook pro.
<royale1223> celthunder: are you still there buddy/
<svg> I'm having troubles installing Ubuntu 11.04 on a Mac Book Pro. Using the alternate cd, when setup starts up, it fails to mount it the cdrom
<airtonix> svg: yeah i went back to 10.10
<celthunder> royale1223: no ideas lol
<royale1223> svg: try usb installer. www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<airtonix> svg: but i actually installed from usb i think.
<royale1223> celthunder: thanks anyway.
<airtonix> svg: but you have to prepare the usb as a hfs or something
<celthunder> royale1223: try to do it from a terminal (start gparted) or use parted or fdisk see if you can get the error
<svg> This sounds like the right module isn't loaded for cdrom access
<mmaatt> I am having trouble with my wifi card. My internet connection is noticeably slower on ubuntu than on windows. Any suggestions on where to start?
<purplefool> ok, trying to install a new graphic card and ran into problems.  the gui doesn't work, so i am stuck in terminal (not to savey there).  i am trying to get computer to update the system through ppa, but it only reads what is needed and doesn't download them...how to i get it to download the needed files?
<royale1223> celthunder: no errors on fdisk
<SmashingX> airtonix: not special feature but as I said sometimes you stick to a program because you know how it works and you know where to find anything you need easily, even thought others find it difficult to use (like in our case)
<royale1223> celthunder: fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/847420/
<airtonix> SmashingX: i think i really like the idea of having my ssh and ftp servers bookmarked in nautilus right there next to my other stuff... (plus once mounted they are actually accesible through ~/.gvfs/server name/path/to/stuff/on/remote/machine/
<airtonix> SmashingX: smb included
<royale1223> an advice to all people out here. never ever give ubuntu-tweak root permissions. it will f*** up your installation.
<nineteen67comet> Hello; I'm looking for input/ideas on where to start looking for a linux happy way for my cousin to use a bar code scanner in his t-shirt/printing shop.
<SmashingX> airtonix: anyway, it sucks that I can't edit my menus
<purplefool> can you tell me how to get an update in terminal? sudo apt-get update only reads what is needed and doesn't download...
<airtonix> SmashingX: did you try ther other method?
<escott> purplefool, sudo apt-get upgrade
 * czx confused with an eternal covil war in ubuntu community
<airtonix> SmashingX: or did you only try with alt + f2
<royale1223> purplefool: sudo apt-get upgrade
<SmashingX> airtonix: what other method sorry I missed that
<nineteen67comet> purplefool: sudo aptitude full-upgrade (or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade) ..
<royale1223> purplefool: i use sudo apt-fast upgrade . much faster
<airtonix> SmashingX: open up the gnome-shell overview: (press windows key) or move mouse to top left corner of screen, or press 'activities'
<purplefool> ack! only misspelled it?!?  dam! hate spelling!
<airtonix> SmashingX: then type menu
<rymate1234> royale1223: apt-fast?
<purplefool> thx for answer
<royale1223> rymate1234: yea, uses axel or aria2c instead of wget
<airtonix> SmashingX: if you don't have an entry called "main menu" (which you should since it comes installed by default), then open a terminal and type : sudo apt-get install alacarte
<SmashingX> airtonix: Main Menu?
<SmashingX> yeah
<SmashingX> I see it
<airtonix> SmashingX: run it.
<SmashingX> mmhh I tried but nothing happens
<danileigh79> purplefool: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<SmashingX> appmenu maybe?
<royale1223> no mbr/partition editing wizards out here? i need the help of one.
<___> :(
<_____> hai
<bazhang> royale1223, whats the question. ask the channel please
<Masterlorn> hello
<royale1223> Gparted dont detect partitions. why?
<module000> royale1223: what partitiont able type
<royale1223> fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/847420/
<bazhang> royale1223, from the live cd?
<danileigh79> royale1223: how many partitions do you have?
<royale1223> danileigh79: i have 2 sata. prob is with sdb2
<royale1223> bazhang: yep
<royale1223> module000: ext4 logical
<module000> royale1223: no what type of *table* is it.
<module000> royale1223: gpt, msdos, ?
<royale1223> module000: msdos, i deleted gpt data
<module000> royale1223: what does `parted` show?
<Masterlorn> I have a problem with my mouse. In Ubuntu 11.10 everything is fine until I click anything in the Dock on the left. Then I cant click at anything in the Windows and around. The only thing I can do is to open new applications.  So the keyboard works fine and I can open the terminal. Also I have to start it ALWAYS with nomodeset. 32bit also had that with 64bit
<royale1223> module000: 1 sec
<danileigh79> Masterlorn: Laptop touch, usb, or ps2 mouse?
<SmashingX> airtonix: I had to insall alacarte because they didn't run, now it works, thanks!
<Masterlorn> USB Mouse
<Masterlorn> its a saitek cyborg rat 3 and there are no linux specified drivers for it
<danileigh79> Masterlorn: wired or wireless
<purplefool> is there a new command syntax for ppa-purge?
<Masterlorn> danileigh79: wired
<escott> royale1223, what did you use to remove the gpt table?
<monsterripper> i want one i want one .... http://direct.tesco.com/product/images/?R=215-0673&tn=/3/SS12215-0673TPS1311741.jpg
<danileigh79> Masterlorn: Laptop or desktop?
<royale1223> module000: parted cant print /dev/sdb
<royale1223> escott: gdisk
<Masterlorn> danileigh79: desktop
<svg> airtonix: ok, I solved it by dd'ing my iso on a USb stick and manually mounting that on /cdrom. Installer goes on fine after that.
<royale1223> module000: parted http://paste.ubuntu.com/847433/
<module000> royale1223: your geometry is fubar on that drive
<purplefool> is there a new command syntax for ppa-purge?
<royale1223> module000: i dont see anything wrong with geo. can you please point it out?
<danileigh79> Masterlorn: what's lsusb say?
<module000> royale1223: well parted *thinks* your geometry is the problem. it thinks one of the partition bounds is outside the total range of the disk
<Masterlorn> danileigh79: what is what saying? :D im completely new to linux sry ^^
<danileigh79> Masterlorn: sype lsusb into a seperate terminal
<royale1223> module000: thats for sda. my issue is with sdb. parted dont even list sdb.
<module000> royale1223: i dont' know how to fix that though, if it was me i would export the partitions, re-create the table, then import my data partitions. there could be an easier way but i don't have experience with it
<danileigh79> Masterlorn: I have to leave very soon though
<yakc> If I build a proxy server does it give same/my IP address to all who logs in?
<module000> royale1223: oh, i was thinking of sda
<compdoc> royale1223, 500GB drives are rarely actually 500GB
<royale1223> module000: but fdisk does
<Masterlorn> maybe i can lend a laptop for short so that i can ubuntu while youre helping me
<royale1223> compdoc: so? i dont understand.
<danileigh79> Masterlorn: I'm sorry, I can't wait.... I have to leave
<compdoc> so I doubt you have those numbers right
<Masterlorn> damn
<module000> royale1223: i would still try exporting my data partitions and recreating the table, i'm not sure how to fix that.  your libparted version isn't old by any chance?
<royale1223> compdoc: i'm not talking about 500gig disk. problem is with the 320 gig.
<royale1223> i'm booting from 12.04 live cd. no way libparted is old
<module000> royale1223: yea that's new....I don't know what is causing that
<royale1223> how do i export data partition and recreate table? any guide available?
<module000> royale1223: oh, just `dd` them
<module000> royale1223: dd them all out, then `mktable` within parted to create a fresh table, then re-create the partitions and `dd` them back onto the disk
<royale1223> module000: so i need another 320gig hdd to copy? right?
<module000> royale1223: yes, or larger. before you do this, you might want to ask in #linux, there could be a solution i don't know about before you spend an hour or more importing/exporting data
<probiotic> hi
<ericus> Anyone with a Zenbook + ubuntu?
<royale1223> module000: sadly i dont have another 320 gig.
<royale1223> module000: thanks for your help. very educating. any other ideas?
<module000> royale1223: definitely check ##linux for any solutions i'm missing then. or look at just salvaging the specific data you need
<masterlorin> hey
<probiotic> \list
<royale1223> module000: sure. thanks. i'll try ##linux
<probiotic> how can i switch to a german irc-server?
<royale1223> module000: or is it #linux?
<bazhang> probiotic, #ubuntu-de
<PjotrOrial__> probiotic: by finding one, or joining the right channel here on freenode
<module000> royale1223: both will take you to the same spot, ##linux
<probiotic> bazhang, thank you!
<masterlorin> i have a problem with my mouse on ubuntu 11.10, when im clicking anything in the dock, then i cant use my mouse anymore except from the dock and there only to start new apps. its the 32bit version
<PjotrOrial__> ^^as bazhang said
<royale1223> module000: okay, thanks
<codemonkey1337> guys, I've got an easy question for you. I'm transfering a ton of files from my old computer to my new computer (about 65 gigs) and I'm using WINSCP though wine, the window froze in winSCP although the timer is going up...how can I tell if a folder is being written to in ubuntu so I can see if I need to restart the transfer?
<masterlorin> i have a problem with my mouse on ubuntu 11.10, when im clicking anything in the dock, then i cant use my mouse anymore except from the dock and there only to start new apps. its the 32bit version
<MonkeyDust> codemonkey1337  use could use watch ls -l your_foldeer
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<codemonkey1337> MonkeyDust: I did, it lists all folders as being 4096 bytes
<MonkeyDust> codemonkey1337  it's watch -d to see the progress
<codemonkey1337> man page    watch - execute a program periodically, showing output fullscreen. I get an error whenever I run the command. Backup isn't an executable
<kernix> hi all
<kernix> hi pcreux
<sacarlson> how is ub version 11.10 working so far?  I'm still a chicken and running 10.04 with backports
<zykotick9> codemonkey1337: winSCP through wine?  Why?  There are several scp native gnu/linux clients, including scp from cli (the -r switch is pretty handy).  But good luck.
<mileon> codemonkey1337: yea you need only nautilus
<chrisr> Since I upgraded my Ubuntu it now hangs on boot.   The screen goes blank and nothing happens.  It works if I boot to recovery mode, then do a fsck, then resume boot.   Here is the syslog of when it just simply stopped: http://pastie.org/3408901 .  Could anyone have a quick look to see if there's anything obvious there?
<masterlorin> i have a problem with my mouse on ubuntu 11.10, when im clicking anything in the dock, then i cant use my mouse anymore except from the dock and there only to start new apps. its the 32bit version
<mileon> codemonkey1337: only win users need winscp
<MonkeyDust> codemonkey1337  and rsync is faster than cp or scp
<chrisr> Is syslog the file I need to be looking at?
<masterlorin> i have a problem with my mouse on ubuntu 11.10, when im clicking anything in the dock, then i cant use my mouse anymore except from the dock and there only to start new apps. its the 32bit version
<masterlorin> i have a problem with my mouse on ubuntu 11.10, when im clicking anything in the dock, then i cant use my mouse anymore except from the dock and there only to start new apps. its the 32bit version
<zykotick9> sacarlson: after 10.04LTS Ubuntu is VERY different.
<masterlorin> i have a problem with my mouse on ubuntu 11.10, when im clicking anything in the dock, then i cant use my mouse anymore except from the dock and there only to start new apps. its the 32bit version
<FloodBot1> masterlorin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<v01d`> how do i record in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> sacarlson  http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<sacarlson> zykotick9: yes I noticed when I installed a later on a friends computer and had to go back one just version just to boot it
<gridbag> compbiz / unity seems kind of slow.
<v01d`> compiz sucks
<v01d`> eats my graphics card
<gridbag> v01d`, what do you use?
<royale1223> module000: found out the problem. but dont know how to fix it. sdb1 is out of bounds. you still there?
<v01d`> i think its nvidia
<v01d`> but i run different vms
<gridbag> i go up to the top of the screen and flick between the XChat/View/Server/Settings submenus, and it is pathetically slow. what is going on?
<royale1223> module000: total 625142448 sectors; but ;/dev/sdb1  4095   625153409   312574657+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<sacarlson> zykotick9: but I don't think I have much support left on ubuntu 10.04 so have to move at some point
<gridbag> this thing can do 100fps full screen texture/bumpmapped opengl, but simple windows are slow.
<rymate1234> lol
<royale1223> royale1223 calling module000 , module000 come in. :)
<zykotick9> sacarlson: you still have time, should be supported "desktop" until 2013-04
<sacarlson> zykotick9: that's only 13 months so I hope I have something
<yakc> If I build a proxy server does it give same/my IP address to all who logs in?
<kittykitty123456> lets see how long i stay connected for
<v01d`> kiities i hate that
<albech> can anyone recommend a good PHP syntax aware editor for Gnome?
<v01d`> notepad++
<v01d`> oh thats for windows
<kittykitty123456> i am using wvdial to tether my phone for inet  access when i turn on nat masq the remote host dumps me saying someething about xxx doent accept redirects from ... to .. where all the ips are my first dns server
<sacarlson> not sure it's related but I wrote a VLC or any mpris player app to generate play lists of unseen video files that I released today that needs testing https://github.com/sacarlson/GenPlayList writen in ruby glade
<kittykitty123456> anyone familiar
<LukeNukem> um, people from outside cant access my webserver
<LukeNukem> how can i allow them in
<LukeNukem> my ports are forwarded
<sacarlson> albech:  I use gedit that highlites and colors the syntax of php
<v01d`> port forward
<f10w3r5> are you dropping http on your outside interface?
<v01d`> along with port number
<v01d`> both tcp and udp
<LukeNukem> they are forwarded
<sacarlson> LukeNukem: your router is forwarded?  is all the firewall on that system also disabled open?
<f10w3r5> make sure you're allowing tcp/80 on your outside interface.
<zykotick9> LukeNukem: you are saying ports and they - for default Web, it's just port 80.  What port(s) are you for forwarding?
<aKer> Hi all, can someone tell me where i can find to change link on a l2j server for autovotemanager ?
<sacarlson> LukeNukem: try give us a pastebin of sudo netstat -pant
<LukeNukem> zykotick9, 80
<LukeNukem> sacarlson, how do i disable it
<LukeNukem> i mean i haven't installed any firewall, is there any by default
<zykotick9> LukeNukem: it's not active by default
<sacarlson> LukeNukem: no by default there should be none
<sacarlson> LukeNukem: so if you didn't play with fw stuf then is your system listening on the port that you have it forwarded?  as I asked before sudo netstat -pant to find out
<royale1223> module000: are you there?
<archo43> i dont like debian, they ban me
<zykotick9> LukeNukem: can a computer on the local network connect?  (verifies server is working)  are you forwarding to the correct IP of the server?  perhaps your ISP blocks port 80?
<LukeNukem> http://pastebin.com/uBqJP4AE
<royale1223> module000: i fixed it using fixparts. oohay!!!!!!
<LukeNukem> no they dont, it worked on windows
<LukeNukem> i can access the server myself using localhost
<archo43> hi hi ppl
<hot2trot> I want to auto-start into a certain window manager (ratpoison) and I set up ubuntu 11.10 to do this, but 1 out of 20 times it starts up in gnome... can anyone explain to me why this is happening and how it could be resolved?
<sysco> bonjour a tous   , je sais que je suis sur une partie anglaise , j'en suis désolé , mais il me faudrais de l'aide please
<DJones> !fr | sysco
<ubottu> sysco: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<royale1223> i love linux. there is a solution for everything here...
<sacarlson> LukeNukem: this line tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN      1094/apache2  shows that it is listening
<zykotick9> archo43: FYI "computer hacking" is offtopic, kickable here as well.
<sacarlson> LukeNukem: so if it was working on the same IP address that you should check with sudo ifconfig  then the problem is ?
<LukeNukem> how do i check
<sacarlson> LukeNukem: sudo ifconfig
<LukeNukem> ok i typed that in
<LukeNukem> shall i pastebin
<sacarlson> LukeNukem: it's just one number it should match what you have forwarded
<LukeNukem> http://pastebin.com/4QiiNVp2
<LukeNukem> it does
<LukeNukem> 192.168.1.13
<FloodBot1> LukeNukem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LukeNukem> 192.168.1.3*
<Stefanos90> hello, i am synching ubuntu one, and have a problem, it is stuck... and my files aren't synching
<Stefanos90> it says synchronization in progres, my file is a 80 kb file and it still isn't done
<sysco> I know that I am not in French room, but nobody answers except here! Has to one manage only then if we need help(assistant)?? I speak englais, live the translate
<zykotick9> Stefanos90: you might want to try the #ubuntuone channel
<Stefanos90> ok thank you
<theadmin> sysco: That made no sense you know
<Myrtti> sysco: patience
<petrarch> sysco please do go on
<sysco> je suis patient myrtti , je cherche juste de l'aide et on me dit d'allez voir en salle fr , et pas ici  , donc comment faire si en fr y'a personne  ??
<purplefool> how do i uninstall my ati drivers in terminal?
<zykotick9> !english | sysco
<ubottu> sysco: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sacarlson> LukeNukem: you could take a look at sudo iptables -L  >pastebinit and see if that gives us a clue
<sysco> merci de votre NON aide , je me debrouillerais seul  ! vive la communauté linux ( 2 jours dessus et deja decus  !!!!!!
<sacarlson> LukeNukem: you can also monitor net activity with wireshark to get a clear picture of what is seen on the wire
<fAz4> is it possible to see other users passwords on ubuntu ? i'm super user.
<zykotick9> fAz4: no
<sacarlson> fAz4: you can decode them if you want
<DJones> sysco: This channel is English only I'm afraid, can you ask your question/explain the problem in English please
<sacarlson> fAz4: or just change them
<fAz4> ok, thanks
<yakc> yakc
<yakc> sorry
<yakc> :)
<sacarlson> fAz4: decoding a password may take time by the way
<fAz4> sacarlson: i dont think so !?
<v01d`> lol
<fAz4> sacarlson: if you know the encryption algorithm, it should be decode soon, or i'm wrong
<zykotick9> sacarlson: please don't continue this "breaking passwords" discussion
<v01d`> wtf is goin on
<ikonia> !wtf > v01d`
<no_gravity> Hello from Germany! When I start my machine, I get asked to unlock "the Keyring" so my machine can access my wpa router. ok. Then when I start a root-terminal, I get asked to unlock "the keyring 'default'". What is the difference between theses keyrings? Can I make it so I only get asked once?
<ubottu> v01d`, please see my private message
<sacarlson> fAz4: it's dependant on you computers cpu speed and how difficult a password the user might have used (length)
<v01d`> who is spamming
<w7u64xi7> Hello every one, I've a small problem and can not find a solution for it at all. I am moving from Windows 7 to Ubuntu and used to have my 3 computers connected using remote desktop to each others as fine wit windows but do not know how to do so with ubuntu.
<ikonia> v01d`: no-one is spamming
<gridbag> what's next for compiz?  i'm interested in an update on desktop ui development, esp. for the next 12.04 release.
<sacarlson> zykotick9: why is that an offline thing that people shouldn't know there vunerable?
<Ampelbein> no_gravity: Do you use the same password for login as for the keyrings?
<w7u64xi7> also is it possible to connect windows 7 to ubuntu remotely or not possible?
<theadmin> w7u64xi7: TeamViewer is the easiest way. You can also use VNC.
<no_gravity> Ampelbein: yes
<v01d`> i mean flooding
<ipomeamilano> I need help to configure https on apache2. who can help me?
<w7u64xi7> I do not want to use internet
<MonkeyDust> gridbag  i think you mean Head Up
<w7u64xi7> What is VNC
<zykotick9> sacarlson: you have NO idea who you are talking to.  AND they call root "super user" so what level do you think they are at?
<ikonia> v01d`: no-one is flooding,
<raatiniemi> w7u64xi7, use the remote desktop utility in ubuntu?
<v01d`> command : /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<theadmin> w7u64xi7: You don't have to use the internet with TeamViewer, it works over LAN as well :P But if you want to, just use VNC, as stated. There are many clients for it, find one which works for you
<w7u64xi7> Really there is a one ?
<Guest34961> hi,i have a little question.how to install audacious 3... on ubuntu 10.10?its is posible?
<ikonia> v01d`: do you have a question/need ubuntu support ?
<sacarlson> zykotick9: they should already have access to all but encrypted directory of there system so I"m not sure
<archo43> i move from debian to ubuntu because debian people are mean
<ikonia> archo43: no, they just don't wnat you asking how to hack - we don't want that either here.
<zykotick9> archo43: continue asking about "computer hacking" and you'll find out how nice ubuntu is
<ikonia> archo43: this channel is for ubuntu support only, if you keep to that topic there will be no issues
<Ampelbein> no_gravity: If you start the program seahorse, do you see only 1 keyring?
<gridbag> MonkeyDust, thanks, im reading up now.
<f10w3r5> I have a box that we use as flight recorder (full packet capture).  dual nics, one in promisc mode.  We need to be able to connect to a network share but when eth1 is put up in promisc mode, it takes the ip of eth0 by default and adds a GW.  This makes it impossible for us to connect to the network share because routing is going nowhere.  I know we can either remove the ip address using ip addr del or delete the route, but I cannot fi
<f10w3r5> out how to do it on start up.  Which script is run dead last, so I can append my command line to it?
<no_gravity> Ampelbein: should i start it as root or as the user gnome runs as?
<ipomeamilano>  I need help to configure https on apache2. who can help me?
<archo43> how do i install ubuntu over this mean debian install?
<w7u64xi7> theadmin: I have about 12 computers and I have windows 7 in one of them and the rest is Ubuntu and I want to access the whole 11 computers using ubuntu with the one using windows and not vice versa
<Guest34961> how to install audacious 3.2 in ubuntu 10.10?
<ikonia> !install | archo43
<ubottu> archo43: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Ampelbein> no_gravity: never as root
<gridbag> MonkeyDust, the fragmentation is bewildering sometimes. it makes it hard to talk about anything with all the codenames changing all the time.
<theadmin> w7u64xi7: Well, there are too many ways to do it
<sacarlson> f10w3r5: can't you just ssh in?
<Ampelbein> no_gravity: It WILL mess up your configuration when started as root.
<ipomeamilano>  I need help to configure https on apache2. who can help me?
<no_gravity> Ampelbein: i dont see "keyrings" in that program. I see "Passwords: login" and "Passwords: default"
<Ampelbein> no_gravity: those are the keyrings
<sacarlson> ipomeamilano: that's very wide question, I've configured many apache2 systems
<ipomeamilano>  I need help to configure https on apache2. who can help me?
<f10w3r5> sacarlson:I just need to be able to start with dual nice, one in promisc mode with no IP address.
<no_gravity> Ampelbein: so, could i combine them?
<v01d`> airmon -ng
<f10w3r5> I can SSH in and remove it once the server boots up, but I need it to be done automagically.
<Ampelbein> no_gravity: You should set the "login" one as Default and see what saved secrets you need from the "Default" one.
<ikonia> ipomeamilano: you just said that
<comunistu> help me please!can install audacious 3.1 or 3.2 on ubuntu 10.10?
<w7u64xi7> theadmin: The situation is exactly as the following: it is at work and we are a media company and we running each computer to do an exact job and need to follow what is going on from time to time. This is why I need to access from Windows 7 to Ubuntu remotely. Also because we use file transfer a ot we can not use internet as it is really costly for us.
<ikonia> comunistu: if there is a package for it -yes
<ikonia> comunistu: if there is no, no
<Igramul> Hi, how can I disable the screen blanking (screen saver) in text mode? My server crashes from time to time and I cannot see any messages because the screen is blanked.
<r0cketeer> somebody with experience about installing EDUbuntu in schools?
<ikonia> r0cketeer: just ask the question
<theadmin> w7u64xi7: As stated before, configure a VNC server, run TeamViewer in LAN mode, use ssh, anything really...
<sacarlson> f10w3r5: I'm not clear on your config but if you can ping it then you should be able to ssh in and or ssh file access
<no_gravity> Ampelbein: what do you mean with "see what saved secrets you need from the 'default' one"?
<w7u64xi7> I used to use team viewer a lot
<w7u64xi7> does there is a team viewer for linux?
<w7u64xi7> let me check
<theadmin> w7u64xi7: Yeah
<satyanash> theadmin, there is?
<satyanash> Awesome!
<Ampelbein> no_gravity: Click the little arrow besides the "Passwords: Default", there will be a list of saved secrets.
<no_gravity> Ampelbein: yes, i see them
<Igramul> w7u64xi7, there is a team viewer for linux.
<f10w3r5> can't ping because there is a route automatically created that goes nowhere (on eth1, which is in promisc mode)
<no_gravity> Ampelbein: its only one. "local password for user root"
<no_gravity> Ampelbein: now what?
<f10w3r5> I think I'll try using airmon-ng instead of promisc mode.
<arturstraczynski> Jak się macie ludziska
<theadmin> w7u64xi7: Just run it in LAN mode, like this (screen from win7, but it looks the same on Linux anyway): http://i.imm.io/gO3B.png
<v01d`> yes
<MonkeyDust> satyanash  http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/04/how-to-install-teamviewer-on-linux-mint-and-connect-to-windows/
<Ampelbein> no_gravity: There is no user root on default ubuntu (Well, there is, but the account isn't used) so you can remove that keyring altogether.
<zykotick9> no_gravity: "seahorse - GNOME front end for GnuPG" i don't think seahorse is keyring related
<Ampelbein> zykotick9: You think wrongly.
<Bert_2> Hi, is there a way to check the progress of an ongoing fsck.ext3 ?
<zykotick9> no_gravity: DANGER don't delete root stuff
<hanthana> can we run Ubuntu on a Samsung Tab?
<ikonia> Bert_2: it displays it's progress on screen
<ikonia> hanthana: no
<hanthana> some thing like Galazy Tab?
<w7u64xi7> Igramul: theadmin: shall I check the box of using Team Viewer VPN?
<no_gravity> Ampelbein: then i have to type the password everytime i start a root terminal. i have put this entry in my main-menu: gksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator. thats what i use.
<Bert_2> ikonia: currently not, it depends on which switches you use
<ikonia> hanthana: no
<hanthana> ikonia, any specific reason?
<theadmin> w7u64xi7: That's pointless most of the time, I don't think that even works on Linux
<w7u64xi7> During installation I mean
<w7u64xi7> Ok
<theadmin> hanthana: It *is* possible, but it's not too well-supported.
<ikonia> Bert_2: no, it should say "running pass one, %X percent compelte", running pass 2 $x complete
<ikonia> hanthana: it's not compatible
<Mayank> Hi, I want to download all pdf files on a page. I trired running this -  wget --convert-links -r -A.pdf -erobots=off http://abc.com/somePage.asp. I just keep getting HTTP request sent, awaiting response... what am I doing wrong?
<hanthana> theadmin, i have never used a Tab but today some one asked that question, can we expect that support?
<Bert_2> ikonia: fsck.ext3 -r doesn't print percentages by default
<hanthana> in the future?
<ikonia> hanthana: no
<theadmin> hanthana: It ain't supported officially and won't be
<theadmin> hanthana: But there are tricks to get it to work
<gridbag> anyone else have a problem with the top "Dash Home" transparent window being sluggish?
<Ampelbein> no_gravity: What ubuntu release are you on?
<ikonia> Bert_2: fsck by default will show percentage
<Bert_2> ikonia: well, it is not from this bash instance I'm using
<ikonia> Bert_2: bash has nothing to do with it
<ikonia> Bert_2: what version of ubuntu are you running
<rhizmoe> am i going to have to reset my clock format again when I logout, or is there a way to ensure that orage remembers what i want?
<no_gravity> Ampelbein: ups, im in my debian partition right now.
<hanthana> theadmin, actually i am a fedora user so, i am not udate with Ubuntu and also never used a Tab, it would be really great if we could use the same system on the Tab which we use in our desktop too ;-)
<Bert_2> ikonia: I know bash has nothing to do with it, I'm running legacy and no longer supported 9.10, I'm using a truecrypt mapped device, the fs-repair is taking a long time and I have no way to know whether progress is being made
<theadmin> hanthana: Meh, Android's good enough for mobile. Anyhow, that's offtopic discussion, not really welcome here
<Ampelbein> no_gravity: Wait, you share your /home between ubuntu and debian?
<ikonia> Bert_2: if you know bash has nothing to do with it, then why did you say "not from this bash"
<hanthana> theadmin, do we have a freedom of customizing our system just for free of charge?
<Bert_2> ikonia: I mean that I do not know whether any rc or aliasing is happening or whatever :P
<no_gravity> Ampelbein: no
<rhizmoe> what the
<theadmin> hanthana: ...wut?
<ikonia> hanthana: you can make whatever changes you wish
<hanthana> i mean now we can install apps using apt-get or yum
<archo43> whats the best way to delete debian before you install ubuntu?
<hanthana> when ever we need a software
<theadmin> archo43: Format everything :D
<w7u64xi7> for most hardware combitability shall I use LTS or latest version of Ubuntu ?
<archo43> ok like format c:/
<archo43> ?
<MonkeyDust> archo43  format during installation
<ikonia> hanthana: https://help.ubuntu.com will tell you how to install software and use uubuntu in general
<ikonia> archo43: I've given you a link on how to install ubuntu - please follow it
<zykotick9> w7u64xi7: for new hardware, use the new version (LTS lacks support OOTB for newest hardware)
<archo43> ok
<w7u64xi7> zykotick9: Ok
<archo43> can u send me like again pleas ikonia
<ikonia> !install > archo43
<ubottu> archo43, please see my private message
<hanthana> ikonia, i am asking about deploying applications which we use on Ubuntu, Fedora repositories on a Tab
<ikonia> hanthana: you cannot mix software from fedora/ubuntu
<_Marcus> Hello, all!
<hanthana> like LibreOffice for a Tab
<ikonia> hanthana: you cannot mix software from fedora/ubuntu
<theadmin> hanthana: No, not possible, not officaially anyway.
<theadmin> Bah, typos
<airtonix> hanthana: tab?
<zykotick9> ikonia: (i agree with you) but alien would disagree ;)
<jarle> somehow something in 11.04 is keeping my screen from turning off via dpms, anybody else ran into (and solved) this problem? Never had this problem in earlier versions of Ubuntu.
<ikonia> zykotick9: no - it wouldn't alien just changes the package format, not the content, the content is still useless
<theadmin> ikonia: Depends on the software most of the time, something minor might even work :D
<ikonia> theadmin: pretty much zero software will work unless it's "noarch" rpms
<hanthana> there are thousands of of linux based softwares/applications so some one have to rewrite them for Andriod right?
<theadmin> ikonia: Hm... well yeah, you got to be lucky :D
<ikonia> hanthana: this isn't really anything to do with ubuntu so not really valid for this channel
<hanthana> ikonia, ok thanks
<ikonia> hanthana: try the #android channel
<hanthana> ikonia, i came to know that any of you have successfully convert your andriod device in to Ubuntu system
<hanthana> ikonia, cya
<hatch> when I create an alias in the terminal (11.10) it doesn't stay for the future terminals I create it by going  `alias="something"`
<hatch> how do I get it to stick around?
<ikonia> hatch: put it in your .bash_profile
 * archo43 waits for unbunti to install
<zykotick9> hatch: ~/.bashrc to add alias
<archo43> ubuntu is better than debian right?
<ikonia> archo43: no, it's just different
<zykotick9> archo43: don't ask those types of questions
<auronandace> archo43: define better
<theadmin> archo43: There's no "better".
<zykotick9> auronandace: please no...
<archo43> the people who make it right better code and arent bad people?
<no_gravity> archo43: it was until version 11. now it sucks. I went back to debian.
<archo43> oh
<urfr332gO> !ot > archo43
<ubottu> archo43, please see my private message
<ikonia> archo43: the people who make debian aren't bad - so please stop this sort of nonsense. This is your only warning. Clear ?
<archo43> warning?
<theadmin> archo43: This doesn't make much sense you know, Ubuntu's forked off Debian sort of, so the code is same a lot. Ubuntu's more up-to-date most of the time though, although has a much different software set and release system.
<ikonia> archo43: correct, to stop this complaining about debian
<w7u64xi7> I've found many .ISOs files to download, one of them is a DVD ... which one I should get ?
<zykotick9> w7u64xi7: the DVD just ads more languages, use the CD
<zykotick9> s/ads/adds/
<w7u64xi7> ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso | ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<w7u64xi7> Ok
<theadmin> w7u64xi7: Just get the desktop
<theadmin> w7u64xi7: Alternate if you're using a RAID setup or need a CLI installer though
<w7u64xi7> theadmin: please more clearness please
<theadmin> w7u64xi7: (if you have no idea what I just said, get the desktop)
<w7u64xi7> :)
<dabber> Hello. How can i see what files a apt-get installed put in my system and where they are?
<theadmin> dabber: dpkg -L packagename
<zykotick9> dabber: "dpkg -S foo"
<zykotick9> theadmin: wow, dpkg -L is a lot differnt (read better)
<theadmin> zykotick9: -S just searches for files... (s)he's asking how to see what files a package has, that's the most obvious way lol
<archo43> is unbunti the fastest operating system around?
<theadmin> archo43: Not really...
<archo43> whats faster theadmin?
<pangolin> archo43: Are you having any problem you need help with on Ubuntu?
<archo43> pangolin: nope just waiting for it to install
<archo43> pangolin: over my debian
<theadmin> archo43: This channel only offers Ubuntu support, so we can't really discuss other distrso.
<theadmin> distros*
<theadmin> Gah what's wrong with me -_-
<pangolin> archo43: ok cool, if you feel like chatting please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<archo43> ok
<nathansuchy> hi
<nathansuchy> testing
<Burner_> is there config file for ip rules? or what is "right" place to put them
<urfr332gO> theadmin, auto reflexs are hard to break. :)
<w7u64xi7> I do not know if it is possible to ask about it here or not, but I am worry about my DVB-S PCI TeVii S420 DVB-S TV tuner if it will work or not ... how to know so please ?
<pangolin> !iptables | Burner_
<ubottu> Burner_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<theadmin> urfr332gO: um, I normally type well, just something weird is happening with me today :D
<Burner_> pangolin, I did not ask anything of iptables
<greenflower> ciao jf   sim
<pangolin> Burner_: my mistake :/
<theadmin> Burner_: Do you mean "how to assign a static IP" or what?
<Burner_> theadmin no, I mean that how to persist ip rules
<theadmin> Burner_: ...What does "ip rules" even mean?
<zykotick9> Burner_: "ip rules" suggests iptables actually
<Burner_> theadmin iproute2 rules
<theadmin> Burner_: Oh, routes.
<Burner_> ip rule add bahbah
<Burner_> actually it is not route. it is source routing rule ;)
<w7u64xi7> this is the link http://www.tevii.com/Products_S420_1.asp and this the driver http://www.tevii.com/100315_Beta_linux_tevii_ds3000.rar
<theadmin> Oh those... Burner_, likely somewhere in /etc/network/interfaces, but not so sure, I'm not very confident with networking on Ubuntu (i normally use netcfg)
<theadmin> w7u64xi7: A linux driver in RAR? Those people are crazy
<zykotick9> w7u64xi7: SIDENOTE someone releasing a linux driver as a RAR typically don't know what they are doing.  theadmin +1
<akiko> is there a noobguide somewhere on how to setup full disk encryption on an ssd with as little performance impact as possible? is just letting ubuntu installer handle everything automatically a viable option? the more i google, the more confused i become.
<Burner_> theadmin, it is not interface releated data so interfaces config is not wery good place for it. if there is config for it logically place for it is /etc/iproute2/ but I dont find any file for it
<ch33z> wtf. when tryin to create a Virtual Host in Ubuntu Server 11.10 I created two virtual hosts in the /usr/local/apache2/httpd it says " No directory found or created"
<w7u64xi7>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       this is the link http://www.tevii.com/Support.asp
<theadmin> Burner_: Not so sure, sorry :( Someone else might help.
<ch33z> whats that ?
<ch33z> this is too weird thoguh
<Jeroen_> Hello people, I have a small problem with newly installed Ubuntu 11.10. The second monitor attached to my notebook is not recognized. Oddly, it *does* work when I boot from the live USB ubuntu, but not when I boot from the ubuntu I installed on the hard drive (installed from that same USB drive).
<theadmin> Jeroen_: Can you open the hardware drivers tool and check if there are any available for your GPU?
<ch33z> how do i create the direcotry if its no there?
<theadmin> ch33z: Well, sudo mkdir -p /path/to/new/directory
<ch33z> ah
<theadmin> ch33z: Don't need sudo if it's in your home
<ch33z> well any idea why it would say this though?
<ch33z> im on apache2
<ch33z> but when writing this directory in im in it
<ch33z> but when i save it
<ch33z> it says  "no such directory"
<ch33z> ...?
<FloodBot1> ch33z: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> ch33z: Sounds like either a) permission issue, b) weird editor, c) filesystem issue
<ch33z> so any idea on what to do...? hmm
<purplefool> i need to edit a .list file in terminal without access to a gui...how do i do that?
<w7u64xi7> theadmin: zykotick9: http://i.imgur.com/IdzNm.png this is how it looks like (the driver).
<Jeroen_> I've selected a proprietary driver; it sais: NVIDIA accelerated driver (version current) [recommended]
<metasansana> try nano <file>
<theadmin> purplefool: sudo nano blah.list
<ch33z> hmm
<ch33z> you sure?
<theadmin> w7u64xi7: This is messed up... No sane installation method visible
<theadmin> w7u64xi7: I wouldn't suggest you to use it
<purplefool> thx 'theadmin'...
<H3X5A> k
<w7u64xi7> theadmin: Actually using the device is mandatory for us as we are a digital media company and need to record some things and produce it
<w7u64xi7> does there any other way to run it under wine ( I do not know much about wine except that it may help to run some programs that are not working with linux.
<theadmin> w7u64xi7: No, you can't run a driver with wine...
<ch33z> im not sure though...
<ch33z> im gonna shoot myself
<ch33z> fuddge
<urfr332gO> ch33z, please do not say say things like that.
<ch33z> why
<ch33z> its showing frustrationg
<ch33z> frustation*
<danny_> ok so i have a set of wallpapers in my pictures folder inside a folder labled "wallpapers" how do i make it so my back ground will change between then like everyso many minutes
<urfr332gO> ch33z, personally I used to work on a suicide hotline it is just not a good thing to say.
<urfr332gO> on line
<ch33z> well, is there an ubuntu server chat?
<MonkeyDust> danny_  create a xml-file or downoad one and modify it
<ch33z> because this chat seems to be only working with desktops
<theadmin> ch33z: #ubuntu-server , sure
<danny_> MonkeyDust, can u send me a link for how to create one or modify one or tell me how to modify the one that comes preinstalled
<MonkeyDust> danny_  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/easily-create-xml-wallpapers-with-xml.html
<rtdos> on my ubuntu machine (for example), is there a way to create a GUI-less session (no desktop, no mouse enabled, just full screen command line) ? the recovery-console session might work but i only have a 80*25 display (not full screen) and the mouse is still active. is there a way to edit this so that i have a full screen text display without a mouse?
<theadmin> rtdos: ctrl-alt-f2
<danny_> MonkeyDust, thank you man ur a boss
<rtdos> can't a session be created that does not load a gui desktop (without having to use ctrl-alt-f2) ?
<der_On> hi
<theadmin> rtdos: a console xsession? Not sure it's possible with lightdm, that sounds like an oxymoron to me xD
<w7u64xi7> theadmin: this is exactly my case with the same machine https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+question/186296
<der_On> I'm having a strange problem: I can't execute binaries that are on a partition mounted under /media/ in 11.10 64bit
<theadmin> der_On: They marked executable?
<der_On> yes
<der_On> it happened from one moment to the other
<zykotick9> der_On: is this a FAT/NTFS partition?
<escott> der_On, if it is mounted users then it is mounted noexec as well
<der_On> no Ext4
<der_On> in terminal it tells me it can't find the file
<der_On> permissions are ok
<rymate1234> lol
<rymate1234> omgubuntu has error
<theadmin> der_On: You are aware Linux is case-sensetive, right ("elephant" and "ELEPHANT" and "ElEpHaNt" are all different)
<rymate1234> "Error establishing a database connection"
<der_On> In nautilus I can't even rename folders on that partition, even the permissions are correct. I was only abel to rename using sudo
<der_On> theadmin: sure
<aguitel> ubuntu 10.04 server edition is live cd ?
<theadmin> der_On: Hm...
<zykotick9> aguitel: no it's a text based install cd
<der_On> theadmin: I make a try. I will copy a binary that works on another partition there and test it
<aguitel> zykotick9, much different than normal desktop edition?
<zykotick9> aguitel: yes
<dbbae> hello
<vandal-> llk;
<der_On> theadmin: does 64bit ubuntu need any :i386 packages to work?
<rabbi1> Theme change is not changing the cursor expected... suggestion please ...
<dbbae> is there a ppa with nginx compiled with tcp_proxy module ?
<theadmin> der_On: Well, for the 32-bit binaries to work you need ia32-libs iircd
<theadmin> iirc*
<zykotick9> rabbi1: compiz seems to affect the cursor themse quite often (i have no suggestions though).  Good luck.
<zykotick9> der_On: on ubuntu 11.10 you'll see lots of :i386 packages (it's due to multiarch, which is currently being developed)
<linux_is_my_hero> why would skype not work after installing?  i run ubuntu 11.10 x64
<dbbae> is there a ppa with nginx compiled with tcp_proxy module ?
<theadmin> dbbae: ppas aren't really supported here
<der_On> theadmin: cause I tried to install some i386 architecture package using getlibs, and afterwards I removed it, as it did not work and wanted to remove all the i386 packages getlibs installed
<escott> linux_is_my_hero, you might need to install some :i386 packages. you can run ldd on the skype binary and see if any libraries are missing
<Jeroen_> Just got it working with nvidia-settings :-). Thanks!
<aguitel> ubuntu 10.04 server edition is possible to install gnome 2.x?
<whoosh> is it possible to undervolt GPU on ubuntu?
<theadmin> aguitel: Sure, just install ubuntu-desktop (or gnome-core if you wish)
<zykotick9> aguitel: if you want a GUI, just install desktop (it's easier)
<rabbi1> zykotick9: changed few things in compiz, cursor changes in few applications, starting to wonder
<aguitel> zykotick9, what desktop ?
<anonymous> hehehehehz
<zykotick9> rabbi1: if you could (which with unity you can't) disable compiz, the cursor themes would probably work as designed
<rabbi1> zykotick9: 10.04, gnome (not unity)
<zykotick9> aguitel: the ubuntu-desktop ISO i mean
<zykotick9> rabbi1: oh, then if you want to see the cursor themes "metacity --replace", and "compiz --replace" to get back
<leonGomes> hehez
<der_On> theadmin: okay. the binaries I want to execute are indeed 32bit. I tried with a 64bit binary and it works
<aguitel> zykotick9, my question is to obtain updates for long period than in desktop edition
<leonGomes> so easyyyyyyyyyyz
<der_On> theadmin: but I have ia32 installed
<zykotick9> aguitel: good plan - but won't work, the desktop like packages only get the 3 years (next LTS this won't apply)
<theadmin> der_On: Hm, sorry, no idea
<leonGomes> hello to all Anon....
<aguitel> zykotick9, a ok ,but i have realy problems with next LTS coz my nvidia card is not soported (need 173xx drivers)
<whoosh> Anybody...... is there a way to undervolt GPU ?
<whoosh> oooh! tell me about problems with NVIDIA!!
<der_On> theadmin: I guess I accidently deleted some i386 package that is needed to run 32bit binaries
<zykotick9> aguitel: time for a new card then.
<h00k> !nvidia | whoosh
<ubottu> whoosh: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<aguitel> zykotick9, man ,this is linux ,no win
<zykotick9> aguitel: no, in your case "this is proprietary hardware" that is the issue
<aguitel> zykotick9, yes but in 10.04 (like in squeeze) all run fine
<zykotick9> aguitel: correct but nvidia's dropping support for old cards/old Xorg...
<aguitel> zykotick9, sure
<zykotick9> aguitel: i believe squeeze will be supported long then lucid (i was told 13 months left for lucid earlier)
<zykotick9> s/long/longer/
<aguitel> zykotick9, grat
<aguitel> great
<aguitel> zykotick9, if i remember ,squeeze will be soported 1 year after wheezy become stable
<zykotick9> aguitel: correct, and wheezy isn't coming out next month that's for sure ;)
<aguitel> zykotick9, ok
<theadmin> ...why are you guys discussing debian releases? That's ot
<rabbi1> zykotick9: oops, did that, yeah, got the cursor what i wanted. but lost controls and menubars of all windows :( had to restart
<rabbi1> zykotick9: compiz --replace din't work even from Ctrl+Alt+F6 ...
<clone1018> Anyone have any experience with ATI and Ubuntu? Trying to change my primary monitor with the drivers installed.
<zykotick9> rabbi1: you best bet is probably to forget either a) cursor themes or b) compiz -- your choice
<zykotick9> rabbi1: you'd need to run "compiz --replace" from inside Xorg (which technically c+a+f6 would be, but i'm not sure what you mean there)
<rabbi1> zykotick9: :( thank you
<rabbi1> zykotick9: i meant the same, i did run c --r from c+a+f6. but no luck. had to restart
<zykotick9> rabbi1: sorry my bad X starts at F7 duhhh
<rabbi1> zykotick9: yeah, sure got it :)
<angelino> ciao
<zykotick9> !it | angelino
<ubottu> angelino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<amaretto4u> hi all
<leonGomes> hello
<Uncle_Fester> hello
<Uncle_Fester> i have a problem with ubuntu
<Uncle_Fester> i had 10.10 and all of a sudden i lost sound
<marti> how are requements hardware of Ubuntu 12.04?
<Uncle_Fester> now i upgraded to 11.04 and still have no sound
<theadmin> marti: Same as 11.10, also support for Precise is in #ubuntu+1
<Uncle_Fester> my video card does sound too
<r_tarandus> hai gais
<marti> I used 10.04 LTS
<marti> Now I am using Debian
<marti> but is slow
<zykotick9> !requirements | marti
<ubottu> marti: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Uncle_Fester> i looked up additional drivers, it shows the nvidia driver is recommened
<r_tarandus> When I turn on my laptop, it takes me to the login screen. I type in my password, hit Enter, and then it flashes and loops back to the password screen, causing me to go in this infinite loop... I'm using the Guest account right now. What's up?
<Uncle_Fester> and it says the driver is actinated but not currently in use
<theadmin> r_tarandus: Your user profile is messed up basically
<marti> is possibe to disable this menu on the left? And back to classic panels and gnome2?
<purplefool> so, was editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and found that, in line 2, there is "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver" even though i have been trying all afternoon to get rid of ati drivers.  how can i get rid of ati drivers so i can finally install my nvidia card?
<r_tarandus> theadmin: any suggestions, then?
<Uncle_Fester> how do enable it to use?
<auronandace> !gnome2 | marti
<ubottu> marti: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<theadmin> !notunity | marti
<ubottu> marti: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<theadmin> r_tarandus: Create another user and use that, removing the old one is what I say
<OerHeks> Uncle_Fester, after enable nvidia drivers, reboot ?
<r_tarandus> theadmin: I'm sorry, but how do I do that from the Guest account?
<zykotick9> purplefool: move the xorg.conf to a different name, after installing nvidia use "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to get an nvidia specific xorg.conf
<Uncle_Fester> i dont know how to enable
<theadmin> r_tarandus: No real way -- hit Ctrl-Alt-F2, log in with your "real" account and then "sudo adduser new_username"
<purplefool> thx...will try that!
<marti> I'll wait for Ubu 12.04;)
<marti> And I'll test then
<Uncle_Fester> here is exactly what it says"This driver is activated but not currently in use"
<zykotick9> Uncle_Fester: ignore that message (assuming your driver works), its a common bug (for a very long time)
<Uncle_Fester> so how do i get it to give me sound,  i am assuming that is the problem'
<purplefool> zykotick9, one problem though, i am cut off from using the gui...will nvidia-xconfig still work in terminal?
<zykotick9> purplefool: yes, but after moving the current xorg.conf you might be able to use the GUI again
<purplefool> zykotick9, kk, brb with results
<computa_mike> I might be a bit thick here, but I'm struggling to burn an image to a DVD...  I made an image using brasero - and then tried to burn it to a disk but it won't let me.  I can see the disk, but the burn option is not available.  Any Ideas??
<Uncle_Fester> at the top it says"no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<skypce> hi guys, i have a postinst file in /debian/DEBIAN folder for create a deb package , but my problem is when install the package doesnt execute the postinst script . can you helpme please?
<zykotick9> Uncle_Fester: that's a real issue - have you restarted?
<Uncle_Fester> i havent done anything to the driver
<zykotick9> Uncle_Fester: i mean, have you restarted your computer (ubuntu)?
<Uncle_Fester> it happened all of a sudden in 10.10 and now i am in 11.04.  and still same problem
<Uncle_Fester> i'll do it again
<zykotick9> Uncle_Fester: well, good luck.  I'm not interesting in helping with upgrade issues.
<purplefool> zykotick9, grrrr...this is just embarrassing! how do i rename a file?
<purplefool> zykotick9, or move it for that matter!
<zykotick9> purplefool: assuming you are in the /etc/X11 directory (in terminal) "sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.disabled"
<zykotick9> purplefool: move/rename are the same thing ;)
<purplefool> zykotick9, didn't it used to be md? or is that something else?
<zykotick9> purplefool: nope
<Uncle_Fester> well I figured it out
<doug_ndndn> is it possible to have multiple gfx cards handled properly in 11.10 ?
<purplefool> zykotick9, YOU ARE THE FUNK! been working on this for over 5 hours now and could not get this last step to work!  thankyouthankyouthankyou!!!
<tech2> hi all, atm I have a mix of network manager configured wifi, hand-configured dnsmasq and just-converted-to network manager openvpn. Problem is that my dns lookups fail when my vpn is connected, any ideas where I should start?
<zykotick9> purplefool: glad to help.  FYI "funk" means bad ususally.  So you insulted me ;)
<purplefool> zykotick9, that is very interesting, cause where i come from it is exactly the opposite...but i think you know what i mean...
<akiko> is there a noob guide somewhere on how to setup full disk encryption on a ssd with as little performance impact as possible? is just letting ubuntu installer handle everything automatically a viable option? the more i google, the more confused i become.
<mneptok> akiko: you want the alternate installer, and set up LVM encrypted volumes when you partition manually.
<kraz3d> I have apache2 installed, however I'd like to move my blog onto my own webserver so I need to install LAMP instead, am I best off uninstalling apache completely first?
<zykotick9> !lamp | kraz3d
<ubottu> kraz3d: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<w7u64xi7> theadmin: please regarding installing the driver for my PCI card, I've found a readme file including the following only : http://pastebin.com/w3UVr5PS
<w7u64xi7> theadmin: so what shall I do ?
<williammanda> hello folks
<theadmin> w7u64xi7: Just what the readme file says
<kraz3d> zykotick9: that doesn't exactly tell me if I need to uninstall apache first before proceeding with this, but i'll do it anyway to be safe
<w7u64xi7> theadmin: I am sorry, you mean to do it in terminal ?
<zykotick9> kraz3d: are you really meaning XAMP or something.  Apache2 is part of Ubuntu's LAMP stack.
<williammanda> question concerning the use of vaapi on sandy bridge in ubuntu...
<theadmin> w7u64xi7: Yeah, just run "sudo -i", cd to where you unpacked the archive to and run those
<kraz3d> zykotick9: yeah but I installed it and set it up alone first, i wasn't sure if that would be an issue
<archo43> xamp?
<zykotick9> kraz3d: if you are using some 3rd party LAMP/XAMP thing - it's not supported here (and is generally a bad idea).
<OerHeks> !xamp | archo43
<skypce> hello , can you helpme with a easy postinst script?
<zykotick9> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<kraz3d> zykotick9: no i'm just using stand-alone apache, but I need to now install the rest of the package to enable sql/php
<LukeNukem> ok i fucked up my monitor
<LukeNukem> sorry for bad language
<LukeNukem> i have black edges
<LukeNukem> and cant see the text field on xchat now
<williammanda> when I use a media program....will I need to load the i965 driver or is that taken care of by the media programs?
<zykotick9> kraz3d: in that case, why uninstall apache - you're just going to reinstall it?  good luck man.
<physically_fit> why doesn't Mark Shuttleworth has a Twitter account? I demand the truth!
<zykotick9> !ot | physically_fit
<ubottu> physically_fit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<physically_fit> have* sorry
<sw0rdfish> hey guys, this should work to use/visit cronjob.php
<sw0rdfish> */5 * * * * /usr/local/bin/php /var/www/cronjob.php
<sw0rdfish> right?
<sw0rdfish> in crontab -e
<FloodBot1> sw0rdfish: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laurel> Hey there, I installed ubuntu about 2 weeks ago.  For some reason the headphone jack has stopped working today
<laurel> any ideas?
<amma> need some hell on read-only files making them readable http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1923214
<amma> help
<LukeNukem> can anyone tell me why 1440x900 4:3 is not available in display options
<escott> amma, HFS+ cannot be mounted rw until you disable journaling. you likely dont want to do that
<LukeNukem> and it cant detect my display either
<LukeNukem> help
<amma> escott: thats true I thought that force may do the trick its a change I have to take
<gotwig> I dont like askubuntu :X
<_Marcus> How do I set the PATH, permantly?
<escott> _Marcus, modify you .profile or .bashrc
<zykotick9> _Marcus: .profile should already contain a PATH line, that you can add to
<amma> escott i remember once it not so long ago it did work it depends
<samthewildone> howhow do I backup bookmarks in 10.02 ?
<amma> escott: I wonder if that would be the case in other flavours of linux
<escott> amma, yes
<amma> escott: thanks
 * Vordemort ^_^
<LukeNukem> Hello
<LukeNukem> i have black borders on my monitor
<LukeNukem> please help to fix this
<Vordemort> ..
<ikonia> Vordemort: do you need help with something ?
<Vordemort> no
<Vordemort> not now
<Vordemort> thx
<w7u64xi7> theadmin: can I run winrar in ubunt ?
<samthewildone> howhow do I backup bookmarks in 10.02 ?
<ikonia> Vordemort: ok, then please keep the .... and ^_^ comments out of the channel
<escott> !info unrar | w7u64xi7
<ubottu> w7u64xi7: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:4.0.3-1 (oneiric), package size 104 kB, installed size 260 kB
<Vordemort> I never use before. this is first time
<theadmin> w7u64xi7: No duh, but you can install the "rar" and "unrar" packages to use rar with the default archive manager
<ikonia> samthewildone: open firefox, export the bookmarks to a file
<ikonia> Vordemort: it's worth checking out this info then
<ikonia> !guidelines | Vordemort
<ubottu> Vordemort: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Vordemort> thx
<w7u64xi7> please do not laugh ... but how can I get the terminal in ubuntu
<escott> !terminal | w7u64xi7
<ubottu> w7u64xi7: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ironhalik> anyone heard of some unity extension/tweak, that would allow me to use alt tab to tile workspece windows the same as in gnome shell's view selector? (or when selecting multiwindow icon in dash)?
<samthewildone> thanks
<cloudgeek> command line document reader for pdf ,.txt,.html
<cloudgeek> is there any ?
<ironhalik> hmm, nano for txt, html :)
<escott> cloudgeek, pdftotext and less?
<kurrata> vim for txt/html dount there is 1 for pdf since it needs to format letters
<maestro>  hello everyone, i have just done my first time installation of kubuntu. Please someone tell where i am supposed to set system proxy in order to have apt-get and all started.
<w7u64xi7> I do not know if I installed the right one or not, but there is not any applications tab in desktop or top bars
<cloudgeek> kurrata: vim reads docs only for html it open source code of that
<escott> cloudgeek, links
<maestro> i had posted it on kubuntus channel but no one gave me any reply. Please someone help me.
<LjL> cloudgeek: "w3m" is a text-mode web browser.
<kurrata> cloudgeek: then you maybe mean cli web browser?
<cloudgeek> kurrata: not a browser , i am working on something now need read docs from there , i don't have that much time , so i want open them in my terminal ,but i don't utility to open them
<philipballew> man probably
<philipballew> man (app name)
<cloudgeek> documents are in pdf ,html ,txt . .txt with vim , pdf also can convert pdftotext
<escott> cloudgeek, do you want mimeopen? or gnome-open?
<cloudgeek> okay w3m or links thanks
<cloudgeek> escott: nop , i am on server
<kurrata> vim opens html files as "source" file, if you want to see html as "web page" you need cli web browser like the 1 mentioned earlier
<cloudgeek> kurrata: okay i going w3m
<cloudgeek> escott: i am on ubuntu server , that only a black window (you can gold for me), But i have 2 system other have GUI . I like perform all task command line mainly ,thanks all
<w7u64xi7> this is the screen ... n applications tab at all http://i.imgur.com/EyCB8.jpg please advise
<hydrox24> cloudgeek: I use lynx and would recommend it if you are happy to learn a few keyboard shortcuts
<cloudgeek> hydrox24: sure i love to use keyboard shortcuts , i don't use mouse
<escott> w7u64xi7, windows key then type "terminal"
<w7u64xi7> it opens a very small box in the bottom to the right and typing t
<francy> i need support
<cloudgeek> w7u64xi7: use crtl+alt+t
<w7u64xi7> any one interested to log in using team viewrer to see it ?
<cloudgeek> for terminal
<mr_os_ubuntu> hi ubuntu community
<hydrox24> cloudgeek: YAY! me too!
<francy> for ndiswrapper
<cloudgeek> and crtl+shift+t for side window , use like firefox ,with crtl+page up or down to move
<mr_os_ubuntu> call me pervert but ....is there any ANIMATED GIRL on desktop sorta software for ubuntu
<hydrox24> w7u64xi7: can I use vlc to view?
<mr_os_ubuntu> call me pervert but ....is there any ANIMATED GIRL on desktop sorta software for ubuntu???
<w7u64xi7> what vlc?
<hydrox24> mr_os_ubuntu: not that I am aware of sorry, though afmittedly I am not into those things
<escott> w7u64xi7, if all you need is to extract a rar archive you should install unrar and then see if the gui tools can extract. I would bet that they can
<mr_os_ubuntu> hello room
<hydrox24> mr_os_ubuntu: please leave, you were kicked for a reasion
<mr_os_ubuntu> So I was talking about "ANIMATED Character" on desktop
<w7u64xi7> escott: but I can not load the terminal
<hydrox24> mr_os_ubuntu: the answer to your original question is no.
<meerkats> any suggestions to get rid of slDSP.cxx: In member function ‘void slDSP::open(const char*, int, int, int)’:
<meerkats> slDSP.cxx:59:22: error: ‘SOUND_PCM_WRITE_CHANNELS_is_obsolete_use_SNDCTL_DSP_CHANNELS_instead’ was not declared in this scope
<meerkats> SOUND PCM synaptic package?
<w7u64xi7> theadmin: can you use team viewer now
<mr_os_ubuntu> thanks hydrox24
<theadmin> w7u64xi7: Yes, but why?
<cloudgeek> theadmin: team , but i love vlc
<w7u64xi7> Just to access my computer
<theadmin> w7u64xi7: Ok, pm me the details
<escott> w7u64xi7, it sounds like you just did
<hydrox24> cloudgeek: you mean vnc?
<Mission> wants to know what vlc does
<cloudgeek> hydrox24: that is typing mistake
<Mission> or vnc
<Mission> nevermind my question
<Mission> I figure out what it is
<mr_os_ubuntu> Question : How can I automate making of  GRAPHS in ubuntu in libreOFfice?
<ljusor> could someone guid me abit, im trying to compile urxvt, and the compile runs fine, but i get a error when i try to start the bin that libintl.so.8 is missing, but ive done a locate and verified that the file is on my machine, but i suspect i have to pass some argument to the ./configure to tell it where that shared library resides at
<ljusor> i havent compiled that much software from source :p
<keniobats> hello, do you suggest to install kernel 2.6.38 or 3.3 on Ubuntu 12? (because of the power regression issue)
<francy> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<hydrox24> !someone | francy
<ubottu> francy: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<escott> keniobats, (a) 12 is not released (b) the main reported power regression has a very straightforward workaround to enable the pci power states
<blinxwang> Yo, does anybody know what happened to the Chromium PPA? It stopped updating 7 weeks ago.
<ikonia> blinxwang: contact the ppa owner
<keniobats> escott, what? :S, just enabling pci power states it's solved?
<AlessandroLable> oi
<AlessandroLable> isso ta funcionando ?
<LjL> !pt | AlessandroLable
<ubottu> AlessandroLable: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<irvken> how do i identify my video card from a terminal
<keniobats> i'm running ubuntu 12 on my macbook air, and instead of lasting 5hs, the battery lasts for 2h30min
<orated> Hello! I find weird behavior in physical RAM and temperature(lm-sensors) readings with odd peaks and trough - http://imagebin.org/199583 - causing cpu fan to rev up and down periodically. Is there a way to find the reason causing it? System idle with no odd process in top...
<irvken> thank you ubuntu community - success
<escott> keniobats, yes, unless there is another one i havent heard of
<blinxwang> ikonia: Thanks.
<mr_os_ubuntu> hello world: Help I think i am running 32 bit kernal on 64 bit processor ! getconf LONG_BIT tells 32
<escott> keniobats, you will never get a power usage that is better than apple. they don't release enough hardware information for the developers to be able to do what they need to get the lower power consumption
<escott> mr_os_ubuntu, check uname -a
<keniobats> escott, I know that, but at least give me 4hs instead of 2h30min! :(
<escott> keniobats, http://lwn.net/Articles/449448/
<mr_os_ubuntu> thanks escott  it says Linux l0vers-nest 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux ,
<escott> mr_os_ubuntu, you are running a 32bit os
<escott> keniobats, start with the workaround indicated at lwn then look into using powertop
<keniobats> escott, I will, thanks a lot :)
<mr_os_ubuntu> escott bundle of thanks , i want to know how can i check if HW is 64 bit? and if it is 64bit, can i upgrade my Ubuntu os to 64bit WITHOUT scratch install?
<mizo> hi
<mr_os_ubuntu> hi mizo
<escott> mr_os_ubuntu, grep flags /proc/cpuinfo -- and look for "lm"  you cannot upgrade you must reinstall
<mizo> how are you mr
<ironhalik> is dd'ing a whole drive a good method of not-so-quick-but-foolproof os backup?
<auronandace> ironhalik: if you are backing up to a bigger drive yes
<rakesh> hello any one
<rakesh> is there
<mizo> wb
<ironhalik> auronandace: and if something goes wrong, I can just dd it back? Itll restore my drive bit for bit?
<escott> ironhalik, its a method, but you need to match the backup method to the intended restore method. if there is a hardware failure then a disk image may not be the best backup, because you likely would not be restoring to the same system
<auronandace> ironhalik: exactly, yes
<AlessandroLable> think, are you there ?
<ironhalik> cool, thx
<playit> hey
<auronandace> ironhalik: also note escott's comment about hardware failure
<ironhalik> escott: its meant to preserve a working config
<mr_os_ubuntu> escott thanks , yes lm flag is presnt , does this mean my cpu is 64 bit?
<ironhalik> so if Ill be restoring it, It will hopefully be to the same exact drive
<rymate1234> hey
<escott> ironhalik, there are other smaller potentially more flexible ways to do that. see !clone and etckeeper
<playit> Is there a way to make it to where when you fullscreen an app there is a border of your background that the window can't go past?
<ironhalik> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rymate1234> I'm having a problem with the OMGUbuntu site
<playit> so that when I full screen an app i still see a little bit of my background
<escott> mr_os_ubuntu, yes it is 64bit hardware
<rymate1234> all the pages but the home page throw a "can't establish database connection" error
<mr_os_ubuntu> Bundle of thanks escott
<rymate1234> or some shit
<playit> im using gnome 3.2 on ubuntu 11.10
<pangolin> rymate1234: that is not an Ubuntu issue. OMGubuntu is a separate entity. Also please mind your language
<rakesh> hello abhisek are u there
<rymate1234> oh
<rymate1234> sorry
<ironhalik> hmm, ok - but how will d handle cloning of a live drive? :>
<ironhalik> dd*
<kraz3d> Anyone here any good with MySQL?
<escott> ironhalik, NEVER clone a mounted drive with dd
<ironhalik> oh, ok :>
<LjL> kraz3d: tried #mysql?
<kraz3d> cool thanks
<yanick_> hi, what process if the (adobe) flash process in chrome? before, it was using npviewer.bin, but there is no such process anymore
<yanick_> s/if/is
<escott> ironhalik, dd is not a very sophisticated solution. the better methods are: (A) a filesystem like btrfs which supports snapshots (B) tools like rsync that will copy files with permissions (C) git or other version control tools to save configuration files, also !clone
<psusi> ironhalik, what do you mean by live?
<auronandace> ironhalik:  even better would be just backing up data, rather than a whole os
<ironhalik> I think dd will work best for me
<tapas> what's the recommended way of disabling services like apache2 or mysql or tomcat at boot time?
<tapas> i'd like to start them manually when needed
<ironhalik> Ive got time and drive space, and dd is simple :)
<mr_os_ubuntu> hey mizo use this to install backtrack http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/09/install-backtrack-5-application-in.html
<psusi> ironhalik, if you insist on doing a disk image instead of proper backup, at least use a tool that is decent at it, like fsarchiver, partclone, or partimage
<auronandace> mr_os_ubuntu: we don't support backtrack here
<psusi> dd is dumb and wastes time and space copying unused areas of the disk
<reliability> hi
<ironhalik> I can gzip dd on the fly, it'll cut all the empty space
<auronandace> psusi: he wanted fool-proof (less can go wrong), rather than efficient
<escott> ironhalik, i would strongly recommend you not use dd. you aren't going to be able to verify that your backup is restorable. it sounds really easy, but unless you have multiple copies of the exact same hardware you will never be able to test your restore process. With any other method restore is substantially easier to verify
<reliability> When I try to install clementine ('sudo aptitude install clementine'), because of some version conflict, aptitude suggest to _remove_ libc6, which I consider a bad idea. How can I solve that?
<ironhalik> I need to look into btrfs :)
<auronandace> ironhalik: its not ready
<hydrox24> reliability: can you paste the error output into a pastebin website, then poste the link to the paste herre?
<psusi> ironhalik, no, it won't since empty space is random garbage, not all zeroes
<hydrox24> reliability: try here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ironhalik> damn, seems like I really need some other solution :)
<psusi> ironhalik, why do you not just want to use tar or dump to backup your files?  makes it easy to verify and extract individual files instead of restoring the whole thing, and you can do incremental backups
<reliability> hydrox24: ok, just a sec.
<psusi> ironhalik, like I said, if you really want to do an image type backup, use partclone or fsarchiver, they are smart enough to skip the free space
<auronandace> ironhalik: it is a lot easier to just backup what you need (your data), it also encourages you to be more organised and operating system agnostic
<reliability> hydrox24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/847693/
<escott> ironhalik, and think seriously about how you would verify that your backup is good and restorable. a backup won't help you much if it cant be restored
<ironhalik> auronandace: Im doing this so I can mess up my system, and restore it with couple of commands - data backup would require full reinstall
<ironhalik> escott: yeah, it seems Ill need a more dedicated solution for that :)
<auronandace> ironhalik: why not use a vm and clone that?
<ntr0py> Is there a 64bit version for googleearth around somewhere? I cant get 32bit working...
<Technicus> Hello, I am trying to connect s-video out on a laptop, how can I achieve this configuration?
<rakesh> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<ironhalik> auronandace: because Im doing it on a physical machine :), the whole idea is to have a virtual drive-like image of the drive
<gioernapoletano> film 2012
<parapan_> hello > could someone reccomend a GOOD free webhosting service with php and mysql support ???
<auronandace> ironhalik: you say you can mess up your system, that sounds like you want to experiment with stuff, why not experiment i a vm, much safer
<auronandace> parapan_: thats not a ubuntu support question
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> m8 i have a question
<ironhalik> nice nick ubuntu ;>
<ubuntu> i can't change display languague
<prashant_123456> port forwarding for ssh anyone to help?
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu> i have instaled my linux today
<ubuntu> so i'm green
<auronandace> !yay | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Glad you made it! :-)
<ubuntu> :) i'm happy to
<parapan_> auronandace: correct, but is there something against ? I'm using ubuntu desktop and server and always got support / advices from this community
<ubuntu> but still have problem
 * Ice_ {^_^}
<cypher-neo> ubuntu, You can change your the screen language by using the Dash menu to search for Language Support.
<ubuntu> i checked on google but it does't work
<yanick_> am I on mute in here?
<cypher-neo> ubuntu, From that screen you can install languages and apply them system-wide or in varied applications
<ubuntu> i know in system ---> languague
<cypher-neo> ubuntu, Are you using 10.10?
<parapan_> auronandace: if you know a dedicated channel for webhosting isses, please direct me there :d
<auronandace> yanick_: comming through loud and clear
<yanick_> alright
<exutux> hi all, how can I convert my film DVD to some format like avi or something for to see it on my netbook?
<auronandace> !alis | parapan_
<ubottu> parapan_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ubuntu> 11
<ubuntu> i gues
<yanick_> I'll repeat my question then :) : chorme used to use npviewer.bin for the flash process, but there is no such process anymore, so what does chrome use for the flash process?
<exutux> I'm using 10.04
<Ludlow> hey does anyone know the fastest linux out there for download?
<flippo> exutux✌ I would use brasero
<auronandace> Ludlow: try asking in ##linux
<derbysieger> Ludlow: there is only one linux
<motoh> I need help finding a program to timestamp and record incoming serial data, and preferrably log it as csv.
<theadmin> Ludlow: That doesn't really exist :D Some are fast in one things but slow in others... Also, offtopic here, try some other channel
<Ludlow> ok ;(
<ubuntu> my version is 11.04
<parapan_> auronandace: thank a lot ...I'm using this now ...
<cypher-neo> ubuntu, Okay. So from the Languages screen you can apply languages system-wide. Did that help?
<auronandace> parapan_: no worries, sorry i don't do any webhosting :)
<flippo> I wonder why my key repeat keeps getting disabled.  (I turn it back on with the keyboard management dialog.)
<exutux> flippo: brasero? so with brasero I can make a copy or an iso, how cai extract audio/video and make an avi?
<ubuntu> ok guys thank's for help - i will try other chanels
<cypher-neo> exutux, Check out k9copy
<ubuntu> have fun m8'ts
<exutux> cypher-neo: ok
<cypher-neo> exutux, You can rip to avi and lots of other formats as well.
<flippo> I would probably user mencoder for conversions, but k9copy sounds way easier
<parapan_> auronandace: didn't expect you to do do ;) - but the support is always good
<flippo> [use]
<cypher-neo> flippo, k9copy uses mencoder as well.
<exutux> cypher-neo: I'll try it, I found handbrake too.. cypher-neo do you know it?
<cypher-neo> flippo, It's just a simpler front-end to the program.
<tonyjkl> So, I've been having this issue every time I try to install 11.10 on my System76 laptop. I go through the install and every time I try to start it show the splash then goes into text and the last thing listed is "mountall: disconnected from Plymouth"... I Googled the heck out of it and all solutions haven't worked... I can go to tty1 etc and login the "startx" and it goes into the Ubuntu GUI just fine... after that I tried installng diffe
<tonyjkl> rent things with the Nvidia drivers and no such luck... please help!
<flippo> cypher-neo✌ there seem to be a number of those
<cypher-neo> exutux, Never used handbrake. Can't help you there.
<exutux> cypher-neo: ok thanks
<diverdude> Hello. If i were to make a deb-package of the webserver nginx compiled with a special module, would it be a big job to do? I want to do it so that i can always easily install it as well as remove it.
<kraz3d> Unable to create directory /home/kraz3d/public_html/wp-content/uploads/2012/02. Is its parent directory writable by the server?
<un1337pony> hello?
<kraz3d> How could I change the permissions?
<meisth0th> hello
<un1337pony> the usb-creator program says it failed to install a bootloader, it hates my usb stick
<un1337pony> what should I do @_@?
<exutux> cypher-neo: well handbrake isn't on 10.04 repos, so I'll install k9copy D
<mongy> exutux: google it, you need to use a ppa for handbrake
<meisth0th> even if i configured php to display errors it doesn't and i have to read errors from apache's log
<exutux> mongy: yeah but I don't want PPA
<exutux> on my system
<gr33n7007h> un1337pony, try unetbootin
<auronandace> exutux: good, no ppa is a sensible thing
<mongy> exutux: well there are a few tools, like k9copy, arista, dvdrip
<tonyjkl> anyone?
<pcjc2> Hi, quick question.. I'm testing Perky Penguine (Ok, Precise), and installed the HUD from the testing PPA. That appears to be defunc'd now, so I can't think how to list what package is providing the HUD feature
<log> exutux: Have you seen this list? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs
<exutux> mongy: thanks a lot I'll choose better for me :)
<auronandace> !12.04 | PcJamesy
<ubottu> PcJamesy: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<auronandace> !12.04 | pcjc2
<ubottu> pcjc2: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<thatkid> Hey everyone
<pcjc2> Does anyone know which package is providing it?
<auronandace> PcJamesy: sorry, wrong nick
<exutux> log: I'm reading yeah, thanks
<un1337pony> wat.. omg
<un1337pony> apt-get gave me a bus error
<log> pcjc2: Support for Precise is in #ubuntu+1.
<un1337pony> when I asked for unetbootin
<pcjc2> ah, thanks
<thatkid> I'm a bit of an ubuntu noob, I was wondering if I could get some help? I'm trying to move a .zip from my documents folder to a usb drive via the terminal
<meisth0th> any idea?
<tonyjkl> After a fresh install, every time I start it goes to "mountall: disconnected from plymouth" along with a lot of other text before it. I can tty1 etc then login then "startx" will get me into the GUI...
<tonyjkl> I Google the heck out of it and all solutions didn't work
<thatkid> using cp says it "cannot stat"
<tonyjkl> I tried various Nvidia drivers as well
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, is there a good torrent program that has a built-in search features that can search multiple torrent sites for the files?  i had tried fatrat but recently, the search feature stopped working
<Technicus> Hello, I am trying to connect a laptop to a television via s-video, how can I achieve this?
<cypher-neo> thatkid, the command you want is "mv"
<thatkid> thanks :D
<cypher-neo> thatkid, That will move the file from location 1 to location 2
<diverdude> Hello. If i were to make a deb-package of the webserver nginx compiled with a special module, would it be a big job to do? I want to do it so that i can always easily install it as well as remove it.
<un1337pony> everything is crashing
<meco> Is there anyone who can look at these email headers and tell med the IP of the sender? http://pastebin.com/630Wruuj
<thatkid> That's fine. My computer crashed from overheating during an update and now I can't do anything, so I'm going for a fresh install
<tonyjkl> I tried re-installing several times
<thatkid> so I'm just trying to move it all into a usb stick as backup loll
<tonyjkl> all the solutions in help haven't worked, especially since there isn't a "xorg.conf.failback" in /etc/X11
<core2gnulinux> No puedo instalar gimp en ubuntu 11.10
<tonyjkl> I'll be dammed if I try and install Windows on this as well, lol
<tjayh913> How do I change the default kernel boot to an older version (problem with my newest Kernel)
<motoh> I need a way to append a timestamp to incoming serial data, and then record it to a csv.  CAn anyone suggest something?
<Apollo> Can someone answer about OpenSSH for me?
<Muelli> !anyone | Apollo
<ubottu> Apollo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ntr0py> Has someone managed to get googleearth working on a 64bit natty gnome?
<zykotick9> tjayh913: change the line GRUB_DEFAULT=0 in /etc/default/grub, then run "sudo update-grub" to apply change (note: recovery stuff is also counted)
<Muelli> motoh: I'd use Python, but I guess that's not an appropriate question for this channel
<core2gnulinux> alguien me puede ayudar con gimp, no lo puedo instalar
<tonyjkl> if I contact System76 they'll say to go here... so that's why I'm here
<motoh> Muelli:  I'm trying to avoid reinventing the wheel.
<OerHeks> meco, line 31 Received: from ...
<Muelli> !br | core2gnulinux
<ubottu> core2gnulinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<motoh> I'm pretty sure I can at least find a decent tty logger, but all the ones I've found are nearly featureless, was hoping someone knew about a good one.
<thatkid> How do I get around "mv: cannot create regular file '/media/USB20FD/Documents.zip
<dr3mro> hello , is it possible to get totem > 3.0.1 in oneiric ?
<Apollo> I have an OpenSSH server setup, but I do not want use a key to gain access.  What is the setting in ssh-config to define the password for a User?
<thatkid> ' : Read-only File System
<thatkid> sorry hit enter early...
<core2gnulinux> hablo español no portugues
<dr3mro> hello , is it possible to get totem > 3.0.1 in oneiric ?
<ironhalik> hmm, regarding dd image integrity check - can't I md5 a drive and its image or something? :P
<imnichol> Apollo, any reason you don't want to use a key?
<OerHeks> !es | core2gnulinux
<ubottu> core2gnulinux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<un1337pony> if I process is still moving around in htop.. then it's alive right?
<Muelli> Apollo: well. OpenSSH uses your /etc/shadow to verify your password. Or PAM.
<core2gnulinux> okkkk
<Apollo> imnichol, I use multiple computers, which I don't have access to at this moment, that I need to connect to the SSH server
<derbysieger> Muelli: its always pam
<tonyjkl> anyone?
<derbysieger> Muelli: and pam is asking /etc/shadow, slapd or something else
<Muelli> well derbysieger. Unless you say UsePAM no
<Princey> hey
<Apollo> Muelli, I don't use PAM I don't believe
<derbysieger> Muelli: yes ok but by default
<Princey> im trying to download conky_grey from gnome-look.org but it appears to be down...again :(
<imnichol> Apollo, hold on I'll check
<imnichol> But I'd urge you to just use a key and save the private key to media that you can hold onto.  Using a password is dangerous.
<tonyjkl> If you Google "mountall: disconnected from plymouth" there have been a lot of issues with this
<erpo> What is the difference between Ubuntu and Ubuntu Server? Just a different set of default packages?
<zykotick9> erpo: server doesn't come with a GUI
<tonyjkl> none of the solutions have worked for me especially since there isn't an "xorg.conf.failback" in /etc/X11
<Muelli> erpo: yes
<Muelli> AFAIK
<Apollo> I agree that a password isn't the best choice, it is only a temporary solution.  I just need to  know how to define that password until I can setup a key
<Muelli> Apollo: sudo passwd user
<Technicus> How do I detect what video hardware I have
<zykotick9> Apollo: ssh uses the same passwords as the system
<Muelli> Technicus: lspci | grep VGA
<dr3mro> hello , is it possible to get totem > 3.0.1 in oneiric ?
<c__> also set SSH to listen on a port other than default
<Apollo> Zykotick9, Thats what I thought, but I keep getting access denied
<tonyjkl> "startx" works from tty1 etc
<zykotick9> Apollo: are you trying "root" by chance?
<imnichol> Apollo, you're looking for the "PasswordAuthentication" field
<cyberNode> hey guys, my mysql won't start on 10.04
<Muelli> !details | cyberNode
<ubottu> cyberNode: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Apollo> imnichol: Its set to yes
<tjayh913> zykotick9: From the provided help it appears I will want a string to set as default. Is there a simple way to find this string? (Ie through viewing a different file or something?)
<imnichol> Apollo, what account are you trying to log in as?
<Apollo> zykotick9: Not sure :-\
<Apollo> imnichol: An account that defined using AllowUsers
<imnichol> Apollo Also, are you typing something like "ssh account@hostname.whatever"?
<zykotick9> tjayh913: find the string you need to use?  no.
<imnichol> Or is it just "ssh hostname.whatever"?
<Apollo> Using putty
<tonyjkl> one other thing I notcied is the splash screen that is right before it goes into the text is not the right resolution e.g. really big as opposed to the normal one.
<imnichol> Ok, I'm a little rusty, are you specifying the username to use in one of the things in putty?
<Apollo> imnichol: so I setup PuTTy to connect to mydomain.website.org
<tonyjkl> I've tried different Nvidia drivers with no luck
<tonyjkl> it seems to be a common issue but with different solutions
<tjayh913> zykotick9: So I would assume that I need to reboot and record the exact choice that I want to boot with?
<Apollo> Then, command windows comes up, ask for username
<dr3mro> hello , is it possible to get totem > 3.0.1 in oneiric ?
<zykotick9> tjayh913: that's probably easiest yes.
<Apollo> I gave it the username defined by AllowUsers
<tonyjkl> I like icecream
<thatkid> How do I transfer a .zip file to a USB device when I'm being forced to work in a "read-only file system"?
<Apollo> Then it asks for password
<cyberNode> I can not get mysql started on Ubuntu 10.04. Tried service mysql start (get error start: Job failed to start)
<tjayh913> zykotick9: Thank you.
<auronandace> !enter | Apollo
<ubottu> Apollo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thatkid> Alternatively, how do I make it not a read-only file system?
<cyberNode> service mysql status (mysql stop/waiting)
<zykotick9> thatkid: so long as the filesystem is "read only" there is nothing you can do.
<OerHeks> thatkid no way
<thatkid> So there is absolutely no way I can back up these files? I have root access, if that helps any
<OerHeks> thatkid, if you have sufficient rights, you can.
<_Marcus> thatkid: What are you trying to do?
<Apollo> Imnichol: Any idea?
<tonyjkl> OpenSuse installed just fine but I'll be dammed if I use OS, lol. just did it as a test
<thatkid> Alright, so I was installing updates from the software center a few hours ago when my laptop crashed
<AlanBell> thatkid: which is read only? the filesystem with the .zip on it or the destination usb drive?
<thatkid> How do I find out?
<tonyjkl> I'll try back at a less busy time unless someone can help?
<zykotick9> AlanBell: that error only makes sense for the destination
<thatkid> When I turn it back on, the screen is black. Eventually I found out the only way to do anything was through an old kernel, even as early as 0.0-15 works. I can't access wireless internet, my trackpad is ignored, and there is no sound. So I'm trying to back things up to a USB device and then I'm just going to go with a fresh install
<AlanBell> right, so the USB device shouldn't be read only
<thatkid> It doesnt appear to be
<auronandace> tonyjkl: what's the issue?
<amalgama> hello ppl.. 2 questions: 1. when typing ctrl+alt+Fx,is the gui still loaded?? if yes, is it possible to move to a terminal and get the gui unloaded(and ifyes, how to go back to X?)... 2.how can i get more than 7 virtual terminals in ubuntu?
<AlanBell> ok, have you mounted the USB drive somewhere?
<thatkid> Uh
<ntr0py> Has someone here fixed the tiny-fonts problem with googleearth?
<thatkid> Define mounted? I can access its contents
<zykotick9> amalgama: 1) yes Xorg is still running, alt+f7 (or f8) to get back.  2) not sure, but you might want to try screen instead
<AlanBell> where in the filesystem is the usb device? /mnt/mydisk or /media/mydisk or something like that?
<thatkid> wait
<thatkid> it appears to be working just fine now
<AlanBell> thatkid: did you boot from the USB device?
<thatkid> and I don't even know what I did heh..
<AlanBell> oh good :)
<thatkid> Thanks :)
<mr_os_ubuntu> what is the version of ubuntu u guys are running?
<amalgama> zykotick9: screen?? and that means?? :)
<mr_os_ubuntu> i am using 11.10 want to upgrade at 12.04
<zykotick9> !info screen | amalgama
<ubottu> amalgama: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 582 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<auronandace> mr_os_ubuntu: whatever is supported hopefully
<EvilResistance> mr_os_ubuntu, i'm still on 11.04, but i would not move off of the stable releases just yet
<auronandace> mr_os_ubuntu: can you wait till its released?
<amalgama> zykotick9: ok ok.. i ll look for thanx for your help!!!
<mr_os_ubuntu> no i can't wait i want to upgrade now
<tonyjkl> auronandace: the first thing is its goes to the slpash but its not the right resolution then goes to the text and I can tty1 etc in from there
<tonyjkl> with "startx"
<auronandace> mr_os_ubuntu: thats not supported
<OerHeks> mr_os_ubuntu, join #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support & installation
<tonyjkl> but after that on every boot the last line reads "mountall: disconnected from plymouth" I Googled the hell out of that last quote and tried all the solutions with no luck.
<tonyjkl> it seems to be a common issue
<mr_os_ubuntu> thanks auronandace oerHeks oh supported means? not commercially supported or what?
<tonyjkl> with a ton of different solutions
<auronandace> tonyjkl: sounds like a graphics issue to me
<tonyjkl> that haven't worked for me especially since there isn't a "xorg.conf.failback" in /etc/X11
<Apollo> I have an OpenSSH server setup, but I do not want use a key to gain access.  What is the setting in ssh-config to define the password for a User?
<OerHeks> mr_os_ubuntu, it is alfa > beta stage, we cannot support it now, and that is the place to be
<sonic__>  How do you activate html links in the windows version of evolution?
<tonyjkl> me too but I tried different Nvida drivers with no luck as well
<zykotick9> tonyjkl: have you tried nomodeset?
<mr_os_ubuntu> thanks OerHeks ... i want to be involved in development somehow whats the best place to find video tutorials for ubuntu app development?
<zamuel> hola
<tonyjkl> zykotick9: no, what is that?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | tonyjkl
<ubottu> tonyjkl: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<auronandace> !nomodeset | tonyjkl
<zamuel> como etan todos
<tonyjkl> zykotick9: great, thanks I'll give it a try
<Myrtti> !es | zamuel
<ubottu> zamuel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<OerHeks> mr_os_ubuntu, i don't know about development, and/or if there are video's
<mr_os_ubuntu> ok thanks OerHeks
<Apollo> I have an OpenSSH server setup, but I do not want use a key to gain access.  What is the setting in ssh-config to define the password for a user?
<Ben64> Apollo: passwords work by default
<Apollo> ben64: I have passwordAuthentication set to yes and when I try to tunnel in via Putty I keep getting access denied
<Muelli> Apollo: well. I do think that your windows putty is the culprit. Please pastebin us /var/log/auth.log
<donavan01> anyone know of a program to compare two peices of source code for building a kernel
<Muelli> hm donavan01? To compare code, one usually uses "diff".
<zykotick9> Apollo: from the ssh server (if you have local access, I'm assuming you do) try "ssh localhost" (DON'T USE SUDO)
<gmo> hello
<donavan01> Meilli ... will that work for an entire kernel?  is there anykind of gui for it to make editing easier?
<ssta> Apollo: it's PasswordAuthentication (case matters)
<gmo> I justed configured my xchat for the first time
<reliability> When I try to install clementine ('sudo aptitude install clementine'), because of some version conflict, aptitude suggest to _remove_ libc6, which I consider a bad idea. How can I solve that?
<Ben64> ssta: it doesn't even need to be set by default
<reliability> http://paste.ubuntu.com/847693/
<Muelli> donavan01: diff works for two entire kernels, but doesn't do anything wrt editing. GUIs fotr diff include kdiff3
<Apollo> ssta: It was originally commented out.  I only removed the #
<Myrtti> donavan01: diff, or if you want a graphical user interface, meld
<ubuntu__girl> reliability make a backup of that file and then remove it
<donavan01> excellent thank you both
<ubuntu__girl> simple :)
<motoh> In my adventures to find a tty logger that isn't a teenager's hackjob, I have wound up looking at syslogd - can I mangle this utility into what I need?
<ssta> Ben64: depends on how it was compiled, I'm not sure what the default is in ubuntu...I always set it explicitly anyway
<Apollo> zykotick9: Connectiuon refused.  I set it up on port 2802.  even ssh localhost -p 2802 gives me a message
<ubuntu__girl> motoh u need a keylooger?
<Ben64> Apollo: what message
<motoh> ubuntu_girl: I need a way to recieve incoming data on a tty, timestamp it, and record it, preferrably to a csv.
<zykotick9> Apollo: well, you know it's not a password issue then.  Good luck.
<Apollo> ben64: the authenticity of host 'localhost info' can't be established
<Ben64> Apollo: can you pastebin the actual error
<Apollo> ben64: then it give me the the ECDSA key fingerprint
<reliability> ubuntu__girl: you actually suggest to let aptitude remove libc6?
<Muelli> reliability: well. removing libc isn't a good thing to do, I'd say. Where do you get your package from? I.e. from which repository?
<mizu_no_oto> I'm trying to get backlit keys working on my Asus G73SW running ubuntu 11.04  I've searched the internet and there are plenty of solutions, but most of them involve directories and files that simply don't exist on my system.  Help?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/847757/
<Apollo> ben64: pastebin.com/LKwp5eUj
<zykotick9> reliability: i'm assuming you are using some PPA to install this?  I personally think removing libc6 might lead to some badness.
<Ben64> Apollo: type "y" and hit enter
<ssta> why 2802 by the way?
<beasty> question if i want to migrate from bash to zsh what steps do i need to take ?
<Apollo> ben64: Permanently added to list of known hosts, then Write failed: broken pipe
<zykotick9> beasty: "chsh"
<Ice_> ^_^
<ssta> beasty: install zsh, change your degfault shell to zsh (chsh command)
<ubuntu__girl> not sure how to do it ... maybe  how to timestamp a file : NOW=$(date +"%F" ; mv file file.$NOW
<Ben64> Apollo: you should just remove and reinstall openssh-server, not sure what you did but its all broken
<diverdude> if i do ./configure --prefix=installdir will all files whatsoever from this make be put in installdir?
<ssta> Apollo: that's because you took too long probably....try again
<ubuntu__girl> reliability my bad
<Muelli> diverdude: that should be the case. Most build systems are okay, but some are broken and install outside the prefix
<EvilResistance> diverdude, you're on mint right?
<zykotick9> diverdude: side note, are you aware of checkinstall?  "/msg ubottu checkinstall" if not.
<Apollo> ssta: ssh localhost - 2802 asks me for a password.
<ubuntu__girl> hey Apollo
<ubuntu__girl> hey Apollo use expect to solve it
<ssta> Apollo: then give it the password
<diverdude> evildaem1n: yes!
<Apollo> ssta: permission denied :-\
<ssta> eeek, don't use expect for logging in over ssh
<Ben64> Apollo: put in the correct password
<ssta> Apollo: try again, make sure the user and password are correct.
<ubuntu__girl> check file cat /etc/ssh/sshd*config
<hydrox24> mizu_no_oto: you still there?
<Apollo> ssta: doesn't ask me for a username
<ssta> Apollo: ssh username@localhost -p 2802
<mizu_no_oto> hydrox24: yes
<koleoptero> hey guys quick questions: Isn't the unity dash supposed to show with the super button in 11.10? how do I reenable this because it's not working for me?
<ssta> Apollo: if it's still not working add a -v to see some debugging output
<hydrox24> mizu_no_oto: what kernel are you running?
<Apollo> ssta: my original question was trying to figure out how to setup that password
<EvilResistance> diverdude, you should make sure you highlight people correctly ;P
<mizu_no_oto> What's the best way to check that?
<tjayh913> sigh, now I have two never kernels that won't boot/occasionally give kernel panics
<ssta> Apollo: it's whatever the user's login password is
<Muelli> Apollo: again: sudo passwd user
<ssta> Apollo: there isn't a different password for login and ssh, they are the same
<Muelli> Apollo: where "user" is the desired user.
<Apollo> muelli: says the user (that I defined) doesn't exist
<hydrox24> mizu_no_oto: run "uname -r" and you can paste the one line of output to here
<Muelli> Apollo: well, I doubt that it's wrong.
<chiro8x> hi
<chiro8x> :(
<ssta> Apollo: how did you define the user?
<mizu_no_oto> 2.6.38-13-generic
<Apollo> ssta: AllowUser directive in ssh-config
<w7u64xi7> looking for someone interested to help me setup my VPS
<hydrox24> mizu_no_oto: thanks, looking into it now.
<Apollo> ssta: AllowUsers i should say
<ubuntu__girl> Appolo : ssta paste output of id
<ssta> Apollo: umm, the user has to exist in the system
<Muelli> well Apollo. that's not how you do it...
<EvilResistance> Apollo, does the corresponding user exist in the system?
<tjayh913> Is there any way to get the text of my kernel panic and share it here?
<ssta> Apollo: try: adduser username
<EvilResistance> Apollo, if the user does not exist in the system, it wont work
<hydrox24> mizu_no_oto: are your volume keys working well>
<AlessandroLable> hey guys
<ssta> Apollo: umm, sudo adduser usernamer
<AlessandroLable> i'm new here
<AlessandroLable> and
<AlessandroLable> can anyone help me with thw firewall ?
<hydrox24> AlessandroLable: Please put everything on one line.
<Muelli> !anyone | AlessandroLable
<AlessandroLable> one guy told me to actate it
<ubottu> AlessandroLable: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hydrox24> !someone | AlessandroLable
<AlessandroLable> but i dont know how
<diverdude> EvilResistance: ohh yeah haha :D
<EvilResistance> diverdude, and you are on mint right?
<h00k> !firewall | AlessandroLable
<ubottu> AlessandroLable: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<mizu_no_oto> hydrox24: nope, the only keys of that kind that work are the screen brightness up and down keys (Fn+ F5 and F6)
<diverdude> EvilResistance: yeah
<EvilResistance> !mint | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ssta> I wish ufw would just die...
 * EvilResistance points at ubottu's message
<hydrox24> AlessandroLable: so then your Q would be "I want to setup a firewall in ubuntu, can someone please get me started?"
<diverdude> EvilResistance: oh im not on mint ;)
<EvilResistance> i've got logs in #nginx that say otherwise
<EvilResistance> :P
<h00k> diverdude: please go to the mint channel for mint support.
<AlessandroLable> sry, i'm not american
<AlessandroLable> i dont realy know how to speak english
<dipix> AllessandroLable: try "firestarter" it's easy to use/configure and you can find it on "Ubuntu Software Center"
<danny__> is there a way to untheme the software center because i got an awesome theme but it themes the software center and i cant read any of the print but i love the theme
<ubuntu__girl> <AlessandroLable> try google.com/translate
<AlessandroLable> firestarter, ok i'll try it
<natethegreat1419> Yes I just posted a question @ http://askubuntu.com/questions/105434/monitor-kept-restarting-possibly-xorg can somebody look at it and see if somebody could help me
<natethegreat1419> any body here?
<h00k> AlessandroLable: what si your native language?
<h00k> AlessandroLable: *is your native language?
<dipix> everyone is here :)
<Apollo> ssta: Well I feel thoroughly stupid now.  But I did get in from my windows client now
<ssta> Apollo: no worries...we all feel stupid sometimes.  Enjoy :)
<AlessandroLable> i'm Brazilian so Brazilian Portugues
<AlessandroLable> Hook
<natethegreat1419> Can somebody help me?
<tonyjkl> so, I tried various things with grub and "nomodeset" and I get the same error.
<Ben64> !patience | natethegreat1419
<ubottu> natethegreat1419: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dipix> ask
<h00k> !pt | AlessandroLable
<ubottu> AlessandroLable: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<h00k> AlessandroLable: you may find help there, too :)
<AlessandroLable> ow ok, =D
<motoh> I am attempting to log incoming serial data, but I need it timestamped so cat won't work.  Can someone help me?
<AlessandroLable> this will help a lot thanks
<thatkid> If I boot from a LiveCD will I still have full access to the files I already have installed?
<dipix> thatkid: yes
<thatkid> awesome. Thanks
<danutz> Hello, I have a problem connecting to my own ftp server , it gets stocked while saying..:retrieving files.... and then it says error retriving
<Dr_willis_> thatkid,  if you mean programs you have installed.. no.. data files.. yes
<thatkid> Well, I'm wondering if I'll have any trouble transferring files from my home/* folders to a USB device?
<Dr_willis_> thatkid,  you may need to use root rights.
<danileigh79> thatkid: use sudo
<thatkid> I'm already doing it just fine now, but I can't use both my mouse and a USB device at the same time and being able to use my trackpad would be nice- I know I'll be able to do that with a LiveCD
<thatkid> Alright thanks
<AlessandroLable> hook, thank you man
<AlessandroLable> the channel works xD
<tonyjkl> I'm curious whether if I were to install Windows and then install/dual boot Ubuntu if that would make a difference?
<tonyjkl> any thoughts or solutions?
<Dr_willis_> install windows first tonsofpcs
<Dr_willis_> tonyjkl,
<tonyjkl> right
<tonyjkl> exactly
<Dr_willis_> but windows should have no affect on  linux.
<tonyjkl> I though if grub were to be different it might help with the Ubuntu boot
<dipix> thatkid: drop to root environment by invoking "sudo -i", so you don't have to be typing "sudo and password" every few transfers
<thatkid> alright
<thatkid> thanks :)
<dipix> yw
<Dr_willis_> tonyjkl,  grub would be the same. with either order.
<tonyjkl> but you probably don't know my original problem
<tonyjkl> never mind then
<Fleg_> Hi All! I have a problem turning off my PC. Seem the apm turn off doesn't work. HDD goes to sleep but the power does not go off. The problem is only on ubuntu. I've tried to boot with various options (apci=off and so on). It doesn't help. Please help it's really frustrating...
<motoh> I am attempting to log incoming serial data, but I need it timestamped so cat won't work.  Can someone help me?
<evildaem1n> Yo, theres a new release of VLC.
<tonyjkl> is there somehwhere I can download Precise?
<dipix> Fleg_: what do you use to turn it off?
<Pe3k> hello, is it possible to change mountpoint of /tmp ? During instalation I pointed /tmp to special partition and now I need that partition for something else
<tonyjkl> plz?
<Fleg_> dipix: several… poweroff, kde "turn off"...
<bastidrazor> tonyjkl: #ubuntu+1 knows all about precise.
<zykotick9> Fleg_: have you tried the old "sudo shutdown -h now" method?
<tonyjkl> k, ty
<dipix> Fleg_: did you try through  the GUI
<tootac> hi guys, I had two partition on my laptop. After some little mistake (wrong program) I accedetally started to formating my whole hd to fat32 when I recognized what I have done it formated about 2GB. I shut my laptop down and now it does not boot. After loggin in with puppy linux on USB I found that now I have one unallocated partition[i guess merged]. Is there any way for me to get into there and get files from my old windows [I stor
<Fleg_> zykotick9: can try now...
<danileigh79> tootac: Not likely
<Fleg_> dipix: yes. and also sudo poweroff over ssh.
<dipix> Fleg_: are you using Kubuntu?
<Fleg_> dipix: yes.
<mbroeker> Pe3k, edit /etc/fstab, remove the tmp line. that's it
<Fleg_> zykotick9: same result.
<zykotick9> Fleg_: wow, well, best of luck!
<dipix> Fleg_: oooo, I had a very bad experience with  it, I don't mean to make your situation worse.
<Fleg_> zykotick9: I supose it's some driver which hangs upon shutdown.
<Fleg_> dipix: you mean kubuntu?
<zykotick9> Fleg_: sorry, I have NO ideas or suggestions.
<dibs> My window decoration in compiz keep disappearing, is that normal?
<zykotick9> dibs: it means compiz is crashing
<dipix> Fleg_: yes, if you can, stay away from it
<Fleg_> dipix: are there alternatives with KDE?
<Fleg_> dipix: BTW: mint 12 have the same issue.
<urfr332gO> dibs, you set up the cube etc?
<dibs> zykotick9: everything else works ok though
<dibs> urfr332gO: yes
<sun_devil> Using visudo, I want to give a certain group permissions
<dibs> I have to run compiz --replace all the time
<sun_devil> commands such as shutdown, useradd, groupadd, groupmod etc
<dipix> Fleg_: I use Ubuntu, Fedora and BT, the rest are on my vmware for testing, mint was ok, are you looking for a lightweight version?
<urfr332gO> dibs, a chronic condition the only way I was able to have this happen regularly and fix it efficiently was to install tthe fusion icon and put it on the dektop to restart compiz, rather irratating really.
<reliability> I use regular apt-sources
<dibs> urfr332gO: so this is quite normal?
<Fleg_> dipix: I'm looking for a stable version with KDE.
<Pe3k> mbroeker: thanks
<Fleg_> dipix: this is for my girlfriend. I use gentoo myself.
<urfr332gO> dibs, you can restart compiz in the terminal as well but it is a double restart with the closing of the terminal. Normal in my case yes.
<dibs> when I run fusion icon it doesn't show since I upgraded to unity
<dibs> urfr332gO: you mean compiz --replace ?
<dipix> Fleg_: give "Lubuntu" a try, but that's LXDE. why not ubuntu? unless you have very old hardware.
<motoh> I am attempting to log incoming serial data, but I need it timestamped so cat won't work.  Can someone help me?
<Fleg_> dipix: I tried Sabayon. It runs very good on this PC and turns off the power after shutdown but it's gentoo like. This means update -> recompile things...
<webPragmatist> hey guys… i have php5-fpm running but it's not running as a service… what do i do to check how to stop it and run it as a service?
<urfr332gO> dibs, yes on the command I made a desktop launch for the icon.
<Kabrooks> Sup folks
<ImNotaTeddyBear> hi !
<Kabrooks> Quick question
<dibs> urfr332gO: wow, that seems a bit lame that compiz can't run without issue.
<Fleg_> dipix: ubuntu uses Gnome and who worked with kde is a lot different….
<Kabrooks> are there any good desktop gadgets for ubuntu ?
<urfr332gO> dibs, itb is a bit more complex then that in that we have changed the stock settings
<dipix> Fleg_: if you don't mind switching to "yum/rpm", try Fedora KDE.
<Technicus> Is anyone here able to help me operate xrandr?
<sun_devil> commands such as shutdown, useradd, groupadd, groupmod etc in visudo
<dibs> I've already got an alias for fixing compiz but other users of this machine don't know whats going on and therefore get a bad feeling about ubuntu
<dibs> compiz is sanctioned though yes?
<brightspark> Fleg_, dipix, If stability is the priority, debian is the gold standard, and it also uses the same pkgmanager as ubuntu.
<urfr332gO> dibs, I have switched to gnome 3 lately as I need the desktop to work while composing papers for college.
<Kabrooks> Me??
<dibs> urfr332gO: I did switch for a while but I do want to just be able to use unity with compiz
<urfr332gO> dibs, unity works fine in it's stock reset .
<brightspark> Technicus, what are you trying to accomplish with xrandr?
<Technicus> brightspark; I am attempting to output video through S-video from a laptop to a television.
<dipix> brightspark: I'm not looking for a distro, already have what I need, but Fleg_ you can give Debian a try as well.
<sun_devil> 1st time using visudo
<Fleg_> dipix: that would be an alternative. Though it is not always up to date or is it my wrong information...
<kowboy> hey guys new to ubuntu hows it going?
<urfr332gO> brightspark, `debian is gnome 2 and not really channel policy to push other didtros on the channel.
<zykotick9> Fleg_: if you want new/untested stuff, don't both with Debian
<zykotick9> s/both/bother/
<dipix> Fleg_: I have no idea, I don't really like Debian
<dharri> Ubuntu is Debian with a different theme
<zykotick9> dharri: not even close to true
<dipix> that's what they all say
<brightspark> urfr332gO, it was suggested that he try fedora; given that he wants a stable distro and is sitting on ubuntu i suggested debian instead.
<EvilResistance> brightspark, ubuntu is pretty stable
<urfr332gO> brightspark, all not within the channel policy. :)
<dharri> whats difference between Ub untu and Debian?
<brightspark> urfr332gO, i wasn't pushing it.  just pointing out that it might meet the goal better than fedora
<oroboros> No idea Dharri
<dipix> and remember that "based on" doesn't mean "it is"
<northernen> Is there an easy way to identify the filesystem type of an unmounted partition?
<oroboros> still wet behind the ears getting my feet soaked
<oroboros> & its been a year
<eggzeck> dharri: mostly the desktop environment
<eggzeck> dharri: but there are other differences
<dharri> both use Gnome
<eggzeck> dharri: Not really, I can use Ubuntu with KDE ;-)
<Technicus> brightspark: xrandr indicates that TV1 is disconnected, but I have it connected.  Do I need to associate it with a screen?  I do not understand how to connect it.
<dharri> 10.04 uses Gnome 2.30 and so does Debian 6
<h00k> dharri: that's probably better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic, because it's not support related
<zykotick9> dharri: 10.04 was based on Debian 6
<ssta> dharri: the look and feel is mainly it...And Unity...
<brightspark> Technicus, I'm not sure; I've only used xrandr to make a script to rotate tablet screens.  Does the monitors dialogue in the gui not work for your needs?
<dharri> unity is a shell for Gnome 3
<zykotick9> can we drop the ubuntu/debian differences - not being able to say what i want is annoying
<dipix> hahahahaha
<Pe3k> mbroeker: hmm now I can not start session in linux mint :/
<dharri> go on say what u want
<Technicus> brightspark: The gui does not seem to acknowledge the connection.
<zykotick9> !ot | dharri
<ubottu> dharri: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ssta> zykotick9: can always take it to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Technicus> brightspark: I am suspecting that I need to modify the xorg.conf and tell it to associate the s-video port with a screen.
<Technicus> brightspark: Do you have any leads with that?
<brightspark> Technicus, perhaps there is a hardware problem?  If the computer has no idea it is connected, you may not get any better results from tool to tool.  I am not an expert, though.
<Technicus> brightspark: I have been thinking that is a probability.  I have actually never done this before myself.  I don't remember having ever employed S-video for anything, EVER. Other than to see it connected, or until now.
<motoh> I am attempting to log incoming serial data, but I need it timestamped so cat won't work.  Can someone help me?
<ssta> motoh: pipe it to syslog?
<motoh> ssta: Can you guide me to do that?
<Technicus> brightspark: . . . but thanks for the suggestions.
<MonkeyDust> what's the default DE Debian uses?
<MonkeyDust> oops
<Pikkachu> no answer in ##linux: anyone know how to change widget theme of login screen in ubuntu 11.10? when I click restart the dialog looks ugly as it was some old gnome theme
<blud> linux doesn't seem to 'see' my vga out on my laptop
<hydrox24> Pikkachu: same for me, I think that it is simply a lack of polish with the non LTS ubuntu 11.10
<blud> do i have to add some thing to make it be seen?
<hydrox24> 12.04 will be LTS so they should have fixed it by then
<Pikkachu> hydrox24: certaintly, but I want a solution
<Kabrooks> is there some sort of .bat like programing for ubuntu?
<hydrox24> blud: do you mean that it isn't listed under displays
<hydrox24> Kabrooks: Shell scripting is quite similar
<blud> hydrox24: correct
<Pikkachu> hydrox24: prior to gnome 3 or whatever I could run gnome-appearances-manager onto gdm user and change look
<hydrox24> google "Bash shell scripting"
<hydrox24> blud: you'll need to look into you Video driver
<Pikkachu> Kabrooks: what do you mean
<Kabrooks> shell scripting huh ok so is there a certain format to save it in?
<trism> Pikkachu: using unity-greeter? this is bug 857577
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 857577 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Unity Greeter - Dialogs in unity-greeter are not using Ambiance style" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857577
<hydrox24> Pikkachu: yeh, ubuntu 11.10 has lightdm not gdm. It's confusing, I know.
<blud> like how do you mean? what should i do first?
<Pikkachu> trism: thanks! will take a look on that bug
<hydrox24> Kabrooks: yes, "boobar.sh"
<Pikkachu> hydrox24: I tried lightdm too
<hydrox24> ".sh" filetype
<Kabrooks> thanx folks
<hydrox24> Kabrooks: be aware that it ins't the same language as .bat though
<Pikkachu> hydrox24: export DISPLAY=:0.0; sudo -u lightdm gnome-control-center
<hydrox24> Pikkachu: Can't explain that, possibly that ubuntu mixes stuff up
<hydrox24> blud: are you using Nvidia or ATI?
<hydrox24> or intel integrated graphics?
<Pikkachu> hydrox24: I think that sort of stuff doesn't work anymore in gnome 3, not sure. I just know it can't find the display... maybe syntax has changed?
<kingnebex> haloooooooooow my felow ubuntu maniacs
<blud> well its an old dell laptop, i never looked i just installed the OS and it did whatever automatically, how can i check?
<kingnebex> can any 1 help me out with a link to a free antivirus for ubuntu 11?plz..
<hydrox24> blud: did you install any additional drivers?
<ssta> kingnebex: clamav?
<kingnebex> WAT?
<hydrox24> kingnebex: you don't need antivirus for ubuntu, howvever if you are a tech support and want to scan windows from ubuntu, CalmAV is you program
<zykotick9> !virus | kingnebex
<ubottu> kingnebex: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<blud> i think the only additional driver i installed was for an ATI USB remote control
<mputtr_> isn't it called ClamAV?
<hydrox24> blud: ok, not sure I have time to help, sorry about that.
<webPragmatist> sorry got disconnected
<benfrancis> Hi, I'm hoping for some help with Wifi on my Macbook Pro. I got it working by running "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.2-3.0.0-14-generic firmware-b43-installer" as it describes on the wiki, but now it's stopped working.
<Brian__> I want to be able to make my ubuntu server act as a lpr printer and print to a file, is that handled with CUPS?
<hydrox24> blud: you are going into system settings > displays etc aren't you?
<webPragmatist> I have php-fpm but it doesn't seem to be able to be stopped via init.d or service...
<webPragmatist> what gives?
<ssta> Brian__: yes
<kingnebex> zykotick9>thanx man
<hiexpo> benfrancis, iwconfig
<hydrox24> webPragmatist: you running service as root?
<benfrancis> hiexpo: "No wireless extensions" for both lo and eth0
<Brian__> ssta, Great, thanks, I'll keep searching.  I have a windows box running 'Remote print manager' that recieves print jobs as if it's 15 printers, then runs batch files as each job comes in.  I want to deploy a few more of these machines but don't want to pay the $300 license for the software if I can do it for free
<blud> hydrox24: this is xfce (mythbuntu), i go to settings display and it shows only 1 screen. also xrandr only reports 1 screen
<hiexpo> benfrancis, when did it stop working after a reboot or something
<hiexpo> benfrancis, did youdo anupgrade ?
<benfrancis> hiexpo: I think I clicked "disconnect" in the dropdown menu in Unity because I wanted to use the wired connection for a while, but since then the wireless connection hasn't appeared in that menu
<blud> oh well, that guy had to go i guess
<hiexpo> benfrancis, maybe right click icon and see if enable wireless is ticked
<blud> my linux cant see my VGA out :|   any ideas on how to fix that or add it or whatever?
<benfrancis> hiexpo: Erm, if I right click on the icon I get the same thing as left click... am I missing something?
<hiexpo> benfrancis, i am not familiar with unity so not sure i use gnome but if i right click the icon i get a choice
<Kabrooks> Ok im back
<benfrancis> hiexpo: Ah, no I don't get that in Unity
<hiexpo> benfrancis, what app you useing to connect  metwork manager or wicd ?
<Kabrooks> ok what should usaually be written on the first line to make it look neat again talking about shell scripting
<benfrancis> hiexpo: Whatever comes with Unity, I haven't installed anything special
<grateful> can someone help me enable my wireless router
<benfrancis> But when I open System Settings -> Network I don't see a wireless device
<grateful> says i have the driver installed but i cant seem to enable it
<countley> hiexpo which one do you thing is better out of network m and wicd?
<hiexpo> countley, depends what distro your useing i like myself network manager but i compile my own stuff > so thats differant
<hiexpo> countley, there is no really best just what ever one likes
<countley> hiexpo i use wicd on backtrack 5
<nymph> hi
<nymph> :p
<benfrancis> hiexpo: I just installed wicd and it says no wireless devices found
<nymph> hi
<countley> nymph hi
<countley> benfrancis drivers you need
<Pikkachu> what's compiz version in 11.04 and 11.10?
<ugur> Clear__:
<Pikkachu> any highlights on how to get this look back in oneiric? http://www.videolog.tv/video.php?id=670508 -- first the cube and floating windows, then maybe emerald decoration
<hiexpo> benfrancis, ok so sorry i went out what wireless card is it ?
<Daekdroom> Pikkachu, the cube is not compatible with the Unity shell used by oneiric
<benfrancis> hiexpo: BCM4331
<hiexpo> benfrancis, and what version of ubuntu ?
<Daekdroom> There are ways to work around that, but they might break the system.
<benfrancis> hiexpo: oeneric
<grateful> im having the same problem as benfrancis, my card is a STA Broadcomm says additinal drivers were needed im using u10.10
<hiexpo> benfrancis, ok one minute let me see what i candig up
<Pikkachu> Daekdroom: from what I've read, what we'd call 'gnome 3' is actually 'gnome 3 shell', right? and unity is an alternative shell, right?
<samuel> hi, i have a purplexing problem install ubuntu 11.10 x64 on a dell vostro along side windows 7, the installer cannot see the full hard drive, what gives??
<Daekdroom> Pikkachu, Nope. GNOME 3 is Gnome 3. Gnome Shell is a part of it. Unity is a shell alternative but Ubuntu uses Gnome 3 regardless.
<samuel> **installing
<benfrancis> just re-reading the wiki and I think I need to edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and /etc/pm/config.d/modules to blacklist modules
<benfrancis> but it also says "install the linux-backports-modules-cw-3.2-oneiric-generic or, if you have the pae kernel installed, the linux-backports-modules-cw-3.2-oneiric-generic-pae package" and neither work
<Daekdroom> Pikkachu, it's possible to install Gnome Shell or Gnome fallback (with the oldschool panel).
<Pikkachu> Daekdroom: ok so it's just that it's part of it
<hiexpo> benfrancis, yup was just gonna ask you if you black listed the old driver
<mongy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyyY24Ppcvw   I would watch that
<Pikkachu> Daekdroom: I tried the fallback package and the panels looked very weird, with clock in the middle, empty spaces and such
<mongy> wrong chann, damnit
<Pikkachu> what's the package for gnome shell in oneiric?
<hiexpo> benfrancis, what is the link of the instructions you got ?
<Daekdroom> Pikkachu, because it's meant to look like Gnome Shell. There's a way to modify the panel.
<Daekdroom> Pikkachu, I think Alt + right click
<benfrancis> grateful: I'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Oneiric#Wireless there's probably an equivalent for your version if that helps
<mongy> Pikkachu: 12.04 will fix that
<benfrancis> hiexpo: ^
<lubuntuser777> Case 1: I am using VPN. However the VPN connection disconnects every now & then. How do I prevent torrent application from working using my real IP address when my VPN connection is down?
<Pikkachu> Daekdroom: a way to modify it to look exactly like in the video? alt+ right click? ok will take a look (in windows now)
<Daekdroom> Pikkachu, not exactly like in the video.
<Pikkachu> mongy: that what exactly?
<Daekdroom> Pikkachu, because some applets are no longer available.
<Migi32> hi. About 1 hour ago, as I was playing a game, my computer suddenly crashed out of nowhere. Complete freeze. I rebooted and now all applications/games that use the GPU run really slow. Anything I can try before buying a new GPU?
<Pikkachu> Daekdroom: well I think that's not an issue
<benfrancis> oh wait, after an apt-get update I can can install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.2-oneiric-generic
<Pikkachu> Daekdroom: got to memorize, alt+right click....
<mongy> Pikkachu: the layout will be more like gnome2.  I'd recommend #xubuntu if you want that sort of thing
<lubuntuser777> How do I instruct my ubuntu to stop all connection to the internet if the VPN disconnect? Anyone please..
<Pikkachu> mongy: but xubuntu uses xfce
<mongy> Pikkachu: yes.  and?
<samuel> can anyone shed any light on this? i have been trying to google for it, but i'm at a loss as to how to phrase it :/ it appears that the hard drive has most of the available space on a partition for which the installer cannot detect how much free space there is, never seen this before and would love someone elses input please
<Pikkachu> mongy: you answer
<mongy> Pikkachu: just giving you an opinion from a fellow gnome2 user
<Pikkachu> mongy: I use gnome, why are you telling me to use xfce, it'll bring cube and panels back in oneiric?
<benfrancis> OK, I'm going to reboot and see if it works. Thanks hiexpo
<sun_devil> Does anyone know how to use visudo for group commands?
<hiexpo> benfrancis, did you install ubuntu or are you running it live ?
<mongy> Pikkachu: if you want cube then install compiz, if you want a panel, there is one, always was
<Pikkachu> Daekdroom: wait, what's the difference between the fallback package and gnome shell?
<samuel> pikkachu fallback is primarily for users that cannot have graphic acceleration required to power gnome shell
<Daekdroom> Pikkachu, huh.. GNOME Shell uses graphical acceleration and the fallback package resembles GNOME 2 and doesn't?
<samuel> snap!
<Pikkachu> mongy: installing compiz doesn't create a cube like that in the video, you need to configure it. As Daekdroom said, unity does not support cubes (aka unity 3d == compiz plugin iirc)
<hiexpo> !gnome2
<ubottu> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<Pikkachu> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mongy> Pikkachu: if confuring anything is too much then, you are right.  don't install compiz and don't enable cube.
<mongy> configuring*
<benfrancis> hiexpo: It worked!
<Pikkachu> mongy: it was already configured and working, see the video
<Pikkachu> mongy: upgrade broke it
<hiexpo> benfrancis, figured it would needed to blacklist old one
<mongy> Pikkachu: you are talking about unity or shell, I am not
<benfrancis> hiexpo: Yeah, my fault for not reading the instructions properly :)
<Pikkachu> mongy: can we reset? I'm lost
<hiexpo> benfrancis, no big but that is important when changing drivers or kernels
 * benfrancis RTFMs himself :)
<purplefool> have finally gotten my gts450 nvidia graphic card to give me a gui (yahoo!) but cannot get a resolution above 1360x768.  my icons are big as silver dollars.  how can i get nvidia to recognize a higher resolution?
<Pikkachu> Daekdroom: you mean ' GNOME Shell uses graphical acceleration and the fallback package resembles GNOME 2?' (no ' and doesn't')
<Pikkachu> ?
<mongy> Pikkachu: sorry, I don't use unity/shell, but I do still use compiz and it works fine
<Daekdroom> Pikkachu, Gnome fallback does not need graphical acceleration (but you might use compiz with it)
<dRounse> does anyone gave any experience with the goflex homeNAS?
<donsd> Anyone here know of good "build your own computer" irc channel?
<lduros> I've just plugged in a USB wifi adapter
<hiexpo> purplefool, you have the propitiatory drivers installed ?
<Pikkachu> mongy: you've lost me sorry :(
<lduros> how can I tell where it is in lshw?
<lduros> I can't seem to find any info on it
<lduros> I'm not sure it's running, or anything...
<mongy> Pikkachu: ok.  what exactly do you want to do and with what desktop environment?
<purplefool> hiexpo, yes i do...just realized i have 2 activated....
<dRounse> donsd, no but if you have questions you can ask them here
<Pikkachu> Daekdroom: ok thanks... so what do you think is better for trying to get that old look back, (fallback + compiz) or gnome-shell?
<cypher-neo> Pikkachu, I like GNOME Shell personally
<Daekdroom> Pikkachu, you should try Gnome Shell first before trying to work on fallback.
<purplefool> hiexpo, nvidia_current and nvidia_current_updates
<Pikkachu> Daekdroom: ok thanks
<Pikkachu> will try to give feedback....thanks all
<donsd> <dRounse> Okay. BIOS not recognizing half my ram. Wonder if it could be BIOS setting.
<dRounse> donsd, is all of the ram the same? and how much is each stick?
<hiexpo> purplefool, disable one and see
<hiexpo> brb smoke break
<donsd> dRounse 2Gb each. Brand new, identical.
<dRounse> donsd how many sticks?
<Migi32> hi. About 1 hour ago, as I was playing a game, my computer suddenly crashed out of nowhere. Complete freeze. I rebooted and now all applications/games that use the GPU run really slow. Anything I can try before buying a new GPU?
<donsd> DDR2 ram, DDR2 motherboard.
<purplefool> hiexpo, so, deactivated nvidia_current and now says the other is activated but not in use...do i need to restart to get it?
<donsd> dRounse 2Gb each.  Two sticks.
<purplefool> Migi32, what have you done to test for reasons?
<dRounse> donsd try switching them, and then restarting, also there is the ##hardware channel
<donsd> dRounse, I have 4 color coded slots.  Have tried both colors, but have not mixed colors.
<dRounse> donsd try mixing the colors
<Migi32> purplefool: not much. I'm not sure what I can do.
<OerHeks> color refers to dual channel
<cypher-neo> Migi32, purplefool, I'm very interested in this. I had the same thing happen to me on my desktop a couple weeks ago, shortly after an update. I have also not been able to make headway in fixing it.
<Migi32> purplefool: but I tested some games and did a CPU benchmark. The CPU benchmark was fine, but all 3D games run really slowly now
<Ojol> Hi, if I wanted to host my own email how would it work? how does it route to me? what happens if my email server is off when someone attempts to send an email to me?
<donsd> dRounse, Will try mixing, thanks.  #hardware sounds like a good place.  Take care.
<dRounse> Ojol you need a mail server, which is available from the ubuntu sercer cd also if they send mail while your server is down then it is gone forever unless you have it going to two places
<donsd> OerHeks, My ram is suppose to be dual channels.
<dRounse> anyone know anything about the goflex home nas?
<purplefool> Migi32, hmmmm...had the same problem (thus my visit here now) and could not correct it.  was with an onboard graphic card and now am trying to use a real bought card...was hoping you had tried something i hadn't.
<Migi32> purplefool & cypher-neo: do you have a windows or mac or other OS to test if it's hardware-related or software-related?
<Migi32> I don't, unfortunately...
<shade34331> is there a way to get to the NM-connections editor through terminal?
<purplefool> Migi32, no i don't either.  have you noticed anything else going loopy?  my motherboard also has problems with sound and i found that my graphics in games were much worse if i wasn't successful with the workaround.
<cypher-neo> Migi32, I was planning to reinstall Ubuntu and install all the drivers again. Would that work?
<samuel> hello all
<alecbenzer> my wm keeps crashing randomly when I try to alt-tab. any ideas?
<yeonhoo> i just forgot the name of the concept which graps all the data according defined rules
<samuel> i wonder if anyone can offer some advice, for some reason i cannot resize the os part of my laptop's hard drive to make enough room for ubuntu
<Migi32> cypher-neo & purplefool: well that might work, but I don't know. What graphics card do you have?
<yeonhoo> what was the name of it? data grabbing?
<plusEV> im in a noob client and i wonder what the standard irc cmd to list people in a channel is.?
<zykotick9> alecbenzer: what WM are you using?  (i'm guessing it's really a DE, Unity perhaps?)
<cypher-neo> Migi32, My GPU is integrated into the motherboard. NVidia 7000+ something
<Shyne> there isn't ... but highlight the user list and then //say $snicks works on mirc
<yao_ziyuan> anyone help me file a gedit bug? i don't have an account. the bug is if you drag a tab from one gedit window to another, the whole UI will freeze.
<zykotick9> cypher-neo: "lspci | grep -i vga" will tell you for sure
<Migi32> cypher-neo: ok. I have a NVidia 9600 GT
<yeonhoo> i think i just remembered : data parsing?!
<plusEV> i dont have user list that is the thing
<Migi32> GeForce* 9600 GT
<cypher-neo> zykotick9, I'm not near the computer right now. I'll write that down though
<alecbenzer> zykotick9: well yeah, it's the default unity stuff w/ 11.10. I just meant that wm is what seems to be fucking up (my applications stay up, but the window borders and stuff disappear)
<OerHeks> Nvidia 7k uses the 173 driver ?
<zykotick9> alecbenzer: i've seen others complain about ALT+TAB crashing in Unity.  I don't personally have ANY suggestions.  good luck.  (PS. nice language on ya)
<cypher-neo> OerHeks, It was working fine. The only integrated component that wasn't working was the integrated sound. But I was using a sound card to solve that.
<Ludlow> What crackin?
<OerHeks> yao_ziyuan, you can register @launchpad for Free, bugreports are much appreciated !
<cypher-neo> Ludlow, Nuts
<OerHeks> !bugreport | yao_ziyuan
<zykotick9> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<OerHeks> ah thnx zykotick9
<blud> When I plug a VGA cable from my laptop to my TV I can't get a signal to go to the tv,
<blud> i checked lshw -c video,
<Cerin> hi, I just installed 11.10 on a fairly barebones system with integrated Intel graphics, and I can't get Xorg to start. All I get is the error "screens found, but none have a usable configuration. fatal server error: no screens found"
<blud> and it shows display:0  configuration: driver=i915
<blud> and display:1 UNCLAIMED    configuration:  (then it shows no driver)
<Cerin> I've been Googling, but I can't find any resolutions. Does anyone know where I should look for a fix?
<blud> so I'm guessing i dont have a driver installed for the VGA out??
<zykotick9> Cerin: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?  (you shouldn't be default)
<blud> if so idk what to do to fix this
<Cerin> zykotick9: No, it says it's using the configs in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<zykotick9> Cerin: "lspci | grep -i vga"
<JANUSZ_> ahoj
<Cerin> zykotick9: 04:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ASPEED Technology, Inc. ASPEED Graphics Family (rev 10)
<job> hi all
<purplefool> hiexpo, deactivated the nvidia_current but the nvidia_current_updates is now only activated but not in use.  rebooted but no change.  i didn't even know those were the names of the drivers...
<job> i have a server that for some reason tries to use i386 when doing apt-get update
<job> https://p.6core.net/p/250cgue7oxkp8ycb
<job> W: Failed to fetch http://master.ring.nlnog.net/deb/dists/maverick/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<job> but it's a amd64 machine, as my pastebin suggests
<job> and the string '86' is not present in anyfile in /etc/apt/
<job> this is a 12.04 machine
<zykotick9> Cerin: sorry i have 0 experience with Aspeed Graphics, is this a server?  And i can't find anything good from my search.  Good luck.
<Cerin> zykotick9: yeah, it's a cheap Asus server, http://www.asus.com/Server_Workstation/Servers/RS100E7PI2/
<Foxhoundz> How do I save the LCD backlight brightness settings on Linux
<Foxhoundz> this problem has been bugging me across many different distros
<FreeMem> Foxhoundz: I wish I knew too
<trism> job: /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch (also 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1)
<job> but if my repo only builds for amd64, what can i do
<zykotick9> Cerin: IF you don't get any assistance here, you might try #ubuntu-server (i see Sun used Aspeed as well, so perhaps someone there will have first hand experience)
<job> trism, i see a reference to i386 in that file
<Cerin> zykotick9: thanks, I'll try that
<blud> if my vga out is not recognized, should I just install a new graphics driver?
<FreeMem> Foxhoundz: http://downloads.raqcop.com/cobalt_ipcop/extras/Cobalt_LCD_&_WEB_LED.txt  I been stumped here basically. Yes I been into the files but no I ain't got buttons working
<FreeMem> there's a lot on LCD's
<FreeMem> if you can figure out what chip you got
<FreeMem> then compile your stuff
<FreeMem> you might get lucky and it just works
<FreeMem> or ya might have to tweak it to get it to do anything at all
<FreeMem> heh
<FreeMem> hopefully I pointed you where you can find other links
<FreeMem> for your chip
<FreeMem> or gave you the idea at least
<FreeMem> Foxhoundz: im afk then
<job> i noticed something weird with the resolvconf package
<job> if in /etc/network/interfaces i have a line like 'dns-nameservers 127.0.0.1 ::1', it only adds the 127.0.0.1 entry to /etc/resolv.conf
<Foxhoundz> FreeMem, I don't think the links you gave me pertain to my problem
<pdq> Foxhoundz, you want to change brightness cause it's too hard on your eyes when the room is dark or some other reason?
<FreeMem> Oh damn it's a differnt LCD your saying your video LCD
<FreeMem> cruft
<FreeMem> ack
<smf> if i develop for ubuntu, what i should use?
<smf> python? perl? ruby?
<smf> gtk? qt?
<Foxhoundz> pdq, yes. I regularly adjust the brightness throughout the day when I'm windows. I would like the same functionality on Linux
<EvilResistance> smf:  gcc/g++ C/C++; Python, Perl, Ruby, GTK, Qt... they're all decentish
<FreeMem> snf all
<Foxhoundz> The problem is, simply shutting down the computer -- or worse -- turning off the LCD screen resets the brightness
<EvilResistance> smf:  depends on what specifically you're developing and what you need from whatever coding language
<FreeMem> ACPIC hell or is it ACPID or APCID or
<EvilResistance> smf:  usually GTK and Qt will require some other language for coding though
<pdq> while it doesn't effect brightness so much the app 'redshift' works great and is mus thave on all my PC cause operate lots in dark rooms
<FreeMem> hope the kernel has the stuff with ACPI*
<FreeMem> modules
<FreeMem> headers
<Random833> Can someone help me with my alps touchpad?
<FreeMem> and the bios is set right
<zyracksis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11699746#post11699746
<zyracksis> Can anyone help?
<Random833> it's presenting to xinput as both a generic "PS/2 mouse" and as an AlpsPS/2 ALPS Glidepoint
<Random833> the latter seems to be masked by the former (disabling the generic one disables it, disabling the alps one doesn't) and doesn't have synaptics properties like disabling tap to click
<FreeMem> Foxhoundz: can you trigger the brightness by messing with ONLY the display settings?  if so replace your caps
<Random833> it looks like it's operating in both a "legacy mode" and a real mode, and the "legacy mode" is blocking functionality
<hiexpo> Random833, what you trying to do disable touchpad tap
<Random833> hiexpo: yes
<Random833> the mouse is showing up as two devices to xinput, and only the one that doesn't have any touchpad features "works"
<FreeMem> that can cause it to those cheap caps
<blud> can anybody help me with my laptop vga out to tv problem as described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1927812  ?
<hiexpo> Random833, easy one sec
<mongy> Random833:  there is a util to disable it
<FreeMem> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11699746#post11699746   - try creating and logging on a NEW account
<Random833> http://mikebeach.org/2011/04/15/correctly-recognize-alps-touchpad-on-dell-e6510-in-linux/ looks relevant
<Random833> mongy: to disable tap-to-click, or to disable stupid-alps-compatibility-mode?
<mongy> Random833: synclient TouchpadOff=1
<Random833> i KNOW how to do the former
<spinningspinor> yeah, first time on irc
<Random833> >_>
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me a way to sync two ubuntu computers so that i always have the same thing on both computers ... files folders background ...everything ?
<mongy> Random833: do you want to disable the touchpad completely?
<Random833> mongy: no... i've described my problem, are you not reading?
<mongy> Random833: I am not glued to this channel, no
<Random833> the touchpad is operating in some sort of legacy or compatibility mode that does not respond to controls such as disabling tap to click
<zykotick9> jgcampbell300: script+cron with rsync or unison perhaps?
<OerHeks> jgcampbell300, i would use rsync & grsync for the easy gui
<mongy> Random833: OK, sorry bud
<FreeMem> blud: ^ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11699746#post11699746  - create a new account and log on it, if it's clean sudo or sux to root and copy / backup your old account, delete it then create a new on and copy, carefully your stuff back
<jgcampbell300> thanks much
<hiexpo> Random833 sudo apt-get install touchpad-indicator
<blud> FreeMem: what does that url have to do with my issue? (confused)
<hiexpo> Random832, sudo apt-get install touchpad-indicator
<FreeMem> you posted it
<FreeMem> blud you tell me
<OerHeks> !rsync | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<blud> FreeMem:  no, i posted this link:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1927812
<Random832> E: Unable to locate package touchpad-indicator
<hiexpo> Random832, what version ubuntu you on
<Random832> wait, do i need universe?
<zykotick9> !info touchpad-indicator
<ubottu> Package touchpad-indicator does not exist in oneiric
<zyracksis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11699746#post11699746
<zyracksis> Can anyone help me?
<Random832> how do i enable universe? i'm running the livecd 11.10
<FreeMem> try another tv
<FreeMem> who was that
<FreeMem> blud ^
<FreeMem> hook it to another TV
<zykotick9> Random832: are you using 11.10?  Doesn't appear to be a valid package for oneiric (unless the name is wrong)
<hduiieodd> ciao
<Random832> how do i enable universe? sources.list has no comments
<hduiieodd> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotick9> !it | hduiieodd
<ubottu> hduiieodd: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Random832> zykotick9: it's what hiexpo told me to install
<EvilResistance> !universe | Random832
<ubottu> Random832: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<zykotick9> Random832: i know
<blud> FreeMem: it can't be an issue with the tv...  I dont't think, because when I do xrandr there is no vga out even seen in ubuntu. The laptop is not sending a signal
<Random832> also how do i enable middle button emulation
<hiexpo> Random832, not in 10.10 let me find it as a tarball
<FreeMem> can your TV go to another VGA on another computer/laptop (not the one in question)
<zykotick9> Random832: see the ubottu !info touchpad-indicator above
<OerHeks> blud, we need more info, what vo
<OerHeks> blud, we need more info, what videocard do you use, or better what laptop ?
<blud> Also, when i do xrandr --output VGA  is says xrandr: warning: output VGA not found; ignoring
<hiexpo> Random832, so let me make sure i understand right you want to disable your laptop touchpad right ?
<zykotick9> blud: does the laptop have some keycombination to enable/disable video out?
<Random832> hiexpo: no. I want to disable tap to click
<blud> I use Intel 82852/855GM integrated
<OerHeks> zykotick9, +1
<FreeMem> other wise what I am trying to do is eliinate your VGA card being burned up on the VGA out.  by knowing the TV works or not
<Random832> the touchpad is currently operating in some sort of legacy compatibility mode that has tap-to-click hardcoded on
<Random832> and does not respond to the ordinary methods of disabling tap to click
<hduiieodd> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<FreeMem> blud: that's telling you the VGA isn't found.. then it isn't found.  Eliminate the TV being the problem
<FreeMem> try a real vga
<Random832> Ultimately it's not an issue stopping me from switching to ubuntu, since i get the same behavior on windows, but it's really irritating
<FreeMem> or another TV
<hiexpo> Random832, on laptop > built in mouse > and the tap to click does not work right ? are you useing an usb mouse ?
<Random832> no, i'm using the built in mouse, and just living with the annoyance now
<blud> zykotick9: yeah fn-f7, if i press it, the laptop screen goes dark, but the tv still receives no signal. and no matter how many times i do that the tv wont receive a signal. Also, i cant get the screen back on the laptop and i have to reboot
<Random832> i would LIKE to have it work properly
<Random832> I don't understand what's complex about the situation I have explained
<zykotick9> blud: yuck.  well, good luck!
<FreeMem> blud, uninstall and reinstall your video drivers then
<Random832> ⎜   ↳ PS/2 Mouse                              	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<Random832> ⎜   ↳ AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint                	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<FreeMem> blud seriously
<FreeMem> either eliminate the hardware problem or the software
<Random832> It is showing up as two devices. Only the generic "PS/2 Mouse" one is properly working
<hiexpo> Random832, well i had the same issue but i wanted to disable the touchpad  > so different strokes for different folks I use a usb mouse
<blud> FreeMem: its not the hardware, i know the tv is fine, i have hooked up windows laptops to it recently and they work fine
<blud> I mean, its not the TV part of the hardware
<OerHeks> Random832, multi touch/gestures .. maybe you better join #Ubuntu-touch
<blud> conceivably it could still be the video card in the laptop
<FreeMem> if you know it ain't the hardware then download your drivers for your video card
<blud> i dont know how to do that
<FreeMem> uninstall, reboot, reinstall
<blud> how do i do that
<Random832> hiexpo: I can disable the touchpad itself with fn-f8
<FreeMem> or if it's nvidia just install again
<Random832> OerHeks: this is not a touch screen, it is an ALPS GlidePoint.
<Random832> OerHeks: Mouse
<FreeMem> replace your files
<FreeMem> oil your computer hinges
<OerHeks> Random832, ah, not a touchpad
<blud> my current driver is apparently "i915"
<amalgama> hello ppl.. is it possible to makethe console support other languages?? i press ctrl+alt+f1, but the console that comes up doesnt recognise my language.. and also i dont knowhow to change the language in which i type..
<Random832> I think "touchpad" can refer to two different things.
<blud> how do i (re) install the video driver?
<jgcampbell300> can 11.10 be used with out gnome 3 ... i like the gui in 10.4 better
<FreeMem> blud: Intel Linux graphics Driver?
<exutux> amalgama: sudo loadkeys xx  wher xx is uk for example
<zykotick9> blud: VERY good question, i'd have no idea for intel...
<blud> FreeMem: well I guess, my video card is the 855GM intel intergrated graphics, and my current driver is "i915"
<hduiiehg54> ciao
<hduiiehg54> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotick9> !it | hduiiehg54
<ubottu> hduiiehg54: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<blud> I realize this is a super noob question
<TangoDown> just a question
<FreeMem> blud: is this it? http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/intel-gfx/2008-April/000089.html
<TangoDown> why cant i join certain channels like they are empty??
<exutux> hduiiehg54: by the way #ubuntu-xx channels isn't file sharing channels
<TangoDown> while their not
<zykotick9> !register > TangoDown
<ubottu> TangoDown, please see my private message
<zykotick9> TangoDown: a better question for #freenode however
<hiexpo> blud, whats your problem video driver for intel chipset ?
<exutux> aren't*
<TangoDown> ah
<blud> FreeMem: tbh i have no idea
<blud> hiexpo: my problem is that my VGA out seems to not work at all
<blud> this being a laptop
<FreeMem> blud try this http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=13815&ProdId=1862%E2%8C%A9=eng
<hiexpo> blud, what video card you using intel or ati ?
<Botanic> if i have a server with a encrypted home directory and i do a single user mode password reset will the data be lost?
#ubuntu 2012-02-19
<blud> Freemem: I'll check it out
<blud> hiexpo: intel
<FreeMem> Intel® 852/855 Chipset Family   perhaps
<FreeMem> I am guessing
<FreeMem> see if we can find more info
<zykotick9> blud: "lspci | grep -i vga" to find you video card
<skypent> How would I got about exporting private key information from gpg to another computer not connected through a network (usb or cd methods of transport)
<Cube``> guys, what might be the problem? http://paste.pound-python.org/show/16886/
<FreeMem> Hers' the source I tink  http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<blud> zykotick9: it just says what i have been saying  Intel Corp 82852/855M integrated graphics device
<zyracksis> Anyone seen anything like this before?
<zyracksis> \
<zykotick9> blud: FYI things will be better in the long run if you solve your issue using Ubuntu package vs. installing a driver manually
<zyracksis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1927440
<FreeMem> Intel® 82852/82855 Graphics Controller Family
<FreeMem> it's it I hit it
<FreeMem> both
<FreeMem> Intel® 852/855 Chipset Family
<FreeMem> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=13815&ProdId=1862%E2%8C%A9=eng
<blud> zykotick9: i would be happy to do that, any idea how? :p
<dassouki> using terminal how can I change another user's pwd?
<zykotick9> blud: nope, sorry.
<Random832> I have a website bug to report
<FreeMem> their drivers I guess cover many cards at once
<bastidrazor> dassouki: sudo passwd user
<blud> FreeMem: is there a way to check what drive i have now and if its any different than the one you're suggesting I install?
<Random832> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu - the pronunciation key has incorrect notation (unless the pronunciation is very different from what I had understood it to be)
<Cube``> guys, my ssh server suddently stopped working!! http://paste.pound-python.org/show/16886/
<dassouki> thansk
<hiexpo> whta version of ubuntu blud
<blud> mythbuntu 10.04
<FreeMem> blud is your computer still have a desktop?
<FreeMem> not media center desktop
<zykotick9> FreeMem: mythbuntu uses xfce
<blud> FreeMem: yeah its xfce, just a desktop
<picolo> Boa noite
<hiexpo> blud, maybe look at this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-intel-82852855gm-drivers-in-ubuntu-using-ppa.html
<Random832> it should use the double-wide macron and breve
<picolo> ops hauhahuauha
<FreeMem> apt-get something to display the hardware.  I don't know which.
<Random832> (or IPA)
<dassouki> bastidrazor: thanks :)
<FreeMem> I don't run a mythbuntu
<bastidrazor> dassouki: you're welcome
<amalgama> unfortunately the problem stands..though the normal terminal supports characters ofanother language, unfortunately ctrl_alt_f1 console doesnt....
<blud> hiexpo: that looks pretty good. Of course I am terrified of just ruining my computer and having no video output lol
<FreeMem> I run apt-get and midnight commander
<Random832> amalgama: what language do you want support for?
<mcl0vin> hello. ubuntu 10.10 am trying to install lamp-server but nothing get install at all ?! folowing this "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP"
<FreeMem> I'll look
<amalgama> Random832: greek... the reason is i run irssi and finch through concole ctrl+alt+f1, and i need to be able to change languages, and of course, the languages to be supported
<zykotick9> mcl0vin: "sudo tasksel"?
<hiexpo> blud, thats part of linux no guts no glory
<mcl0vin> zykotick9: did that
<blud> lol well tbh linux is a huge pain in the guts ...
<blud> :p
<Random832> ...what all character ranges does the default console font on ubuntu support, anyway? it doesn't seem to be latin1-only
<FreeMem> blud: Im still looking for ya
<blud> FreeMem: cool, im gonna brb in a bit
<hiexpo> blud, actually it is pretty simple once you learn it > and easier to control >
<Random832> in particular, greek seems to work for me
<Random832> amalgama: are you in a UTF-8 locale?
<exutux> zyracksis: whats wrong on your desktop pictures? those are a simple script/text files
<Random832> like el_GR.UTF-8
<amalgama> Random832: how can i check that? :) .. to repeat myself, the normal terminal works just fine...
<ciupanezul> hi....can somebody help me
<ciupanezul> withs Wi-Fi on ubuntu 10.04 ?:|
<Random832> amalgama: type "locale", what does it say LC_CTYPE
<exutux> zykotick9: those are txr files icons
<exutux> txt*
<hiexpo> blud, i would try that  ppa
<ciupanezul> ??
<zykotick9> exutux: nick fail i believe ;)
<ciupanezul> nobody?
<exutux> zykotick9: sorry :| he's gone
<Random832> amalgama: also, what does your console look like? is it in a small font with thin lines, or a big fat bold font?
<Random832> (and how many rows and columns?)
<zykotick9> exutux: all good ;) i do it all the time
<Random832> amalgama: when i say "console" that means the c-a-f1 etc
<hiexpo> blud, i am using 10.04 also and i have a lot of ppa's  and they usually work out ok especially for video drivers
<exutux> amalgama: did you type loadkeys command how I suggested you above?
<ReKoN> oke guy's very helpfull:)
<ReKoN> =))
<Random832> wait a minute
<exutux> amalgama: sudo loadkeys fr
<Random832> are you having trouble _seeing_ greek or _typing_ in greek?
<amalgama> Random832: in ctrl+alt+f1 console returns en_us_utf-8, in terminal the same, and i would say thin lines, small fonts..
<amalgama> exutux: if i type sudo loadkeys gr, then the characters are shown as symbolson the console and also i cannothange the language back, which means i cannot retype sudo loadkeys :)
<Lint> amalgama, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<ReKoN> Just 1 question ,to know...if i stay or no...Sombody know to resolve the Problem With Wireless at ubuntu 10.04 ? or Nope.
<ReKoN> o.0?
<Random832> amalgama: how do you normally type in latin letters on a greek keyboard? is ther like an alt or ctrl shift or caps lock? or do you have to switch layouts to US?
<exutux> amalgama: so I think you need to set utf on irssi then
<blud> hiexpo: what's a ppa ?
<amalgama> Random832: have to switch layouts...
<Lint> amalgama, also setxkbmap us,gr -option grp:alt_shift_toggle
<ReKoN> or where is Windows .inf  i can't finde that:| omg;|
<blud> also, hiexpo: yeah i know linux is good.. but.. i have sunk uncalculable hours into trying to make this media pc
<hiexpo> blud, a ppa is a repository
<blud> ah ok
<Random832> amalgama: to fix it or now you can do loadkeys us from X11
<FreeMem> blud: my oracle vm display driver ain't helpin me help you
<Random832> (i.e. go back to ctrl-alt-f7)
<zykotick9> !ppa | blud
<ubottu> blud: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ReKoN> nobody can help ...?:|:|
<FreeMem> blud, take your time and make sure you control each part you set up
<blud> so, hiexpo once i do this, if i reboot and X can't load anymore, how can i revert to the old driver?
<blud> yeah i mean in fairness to Linux, the only real reason it has been such a pain in the ass is because im trying to do odd things like make an old ass ATI remote control work, etc
<OccupynMyChair> good day everyone, quick beginner question, "free -m" shows 100% memory usage and almost 50% of it is cache. where should i look to adjust/limit the file system cache since this is an appserver? thank you
<ReKoN> great......nobody nothing:|
<zykotick9> !atemyram | OccupynMyChair
<ubottu> OccupynMyChair: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<blud> sorry ReKoN  i don't know about wireless .. mine just worked automatically
<ReKoN> what kinde of ubuntu ver you have?
<FreeMem> blud try this lspci | grep VGA
<blud> mythbuntu 10.04
<ReKoN> 32 ? or 64
<Random832> amalgama: i've asked in ##linux if anyone knows
<blud> yeah FreeMem we talked about this hehe, it's Intel 82852/855GM integrated graphics
<blud> 32
<ReKoN> do you have a link from where to download ,maybe mine is bugged.
<ReKoN> damaged....or someting like that...
<ReKoN> me i have 64bit.
<zykotick9> md5 | ReKoN
<FreeMem> blud try just lspci and look for a video driver
<blud> ? ubuntu.com?
<zykotick9> !md5 | ReKoN
<ubottu> ReKoN: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<amalgama> Random832: thanx !! i amtrying to see if i can get it to work through dpkg-configure console
<OccupynMyChair> thanks zykotick9; reason being when i load up wireshark and try to start browing through pcap files the system grinds to a halt...
<FreeMem> lspci
<FreeMem> look for a driver
<Random832> amalgama: the problem is that most people don't need multiple keyboard layouts
<Random832> in languages that use the latin alphabet
<blud> yup
<zykotick9> OccupynMyChair: do you happen to be using KDE?
<Random832> but with greek you can't type "loadkeys us" to switch
<amalgama> Random832: true! and, unfortunately,true!
<OccupynMyChair> zykotick9; gnome
<blud> FreeMem: yeah it's probably this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-intel-82852855gm-drivers-in-ubuntu-using-ppa.html
<zykotick9> OccupynMyChair: well, that uses less the KDE.  How much RAM do you have?  32 or 64bit Ubuntu?
<z1l0g> hola
<blud> I just have one question for the channel,  If I install a new video driver and it breaks my system, (how) can I roll back??
<FreeMem> blud: when I do a lspci and grep/look for my driver I get this 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<Erealz> im i need help id like to know what video playback driver ubuntu uses ?
<zykotick9> !es | z1l0g
<ubottu> z1l0g: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<z1l0g> Anyone know why the last distro upgrade of Lucid uninstalled OpenOffice.org?
<blud> FreeMem: yeah, I get this: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<FreeMem> PERFECT!!!
<FreeMem> Wee haa
<FreeMem> that's it!
<z1l0g> ANd it won't let me re-install it?
<FreeMem> download a new one and reinstall it.
<blud> FreeMem: dude.. i've been saying that for like 15 minutes like 4 times :p
<exutux> Random832: if him put loadkeys us command on boot? on rc.local ?
<Jordan_U> z1l0g: Because the community has moved toward the Free Document Foundation's Libre Office (which for most practical purposes is the same).
<blud> Yeah my question was where or how do i download a new one? Apparently the answer is :  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-intel-82852855gm-drivers-in-ubuntu-using-ppa.html
<shammancer> Hello all, I was fooling around while theming my desktop now I have a menu bar on my desktop.
<OccupynMyChair> zykotick9;64-bit, 2GB of RAM
<Erealz> hi im running vlc on a ubuntu based system. however whenever i try and open a video with vlc it wont run im guessing this is becouse my system dosnt have the right driver can some one tell me what these driver are called so i apt-get them?!
<ReKoN> 1 question and i leave you guy's:) ubuntu 11.10 it's much better ? ,i mean it's all bugs fixed?
<pangolin> ReKoN: no
<zykotick9> OccupynMyChair: with less then 4GB of ram you will get minimal benefit from 64BIT and it will use MORE memory then 32bit.
<blud> but anyways, my question now is  If I install a new video driver and it breaks my system, (how) can I roll back??
<z1l0g> Well, Ubuntu says it was goinf to support OOo until April 2013 w/ critical updates; I have users you are asking why OOo is suddenly mising from thier menus
<FreeMem> blud you don't
<FreeMem> you try again
<FreeMem> ;o)
<blud> but how can i try again if i cant even get into it
<blud> lol
<Erealz> hi im running vlc on a ubuntu based system. however whenever i try and open a video with vlc it wont run im guessing this is becouse my system dosnt have the right driver can some one tell me what these driver are called so i apt-get them?!
<zykotick9> OccupynMyChair: but it depends what you are doing, if it's a lot of video/music encoding 64bit is still "probably" better
<pangolin> Erealz: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<exutux> Random832: I use that "solution" on some servers
<FreeMem> it's not like it's a secret which driver you have.  apt-get uninstall --flush whatever and reinstall.  You need to have more confidence
<FreeMem> either the software screwed up or that TV is fried or your video card is fried
<FreeMem> seperate it
<zykotick9> pangolin: i didn't think VLC relied on external codecs?
<blud> not an issue of confidence... an issue of knowledge
<ReKoN> then pangolin ...tell me witch is more better...then this versions of ubuntu..
<blud> i dont even know what apt-get uninstall --flush does
<exutux> amalgama: can you try to put loadkeys us at the to /etc/rc.local before exit 0 and then rebbot?
<FreeMem> apt-get /?
<pangolin> zykotick9: hmm, don't know now
<exutux> reboot*
<Lint> exutux, he's greek dammit
<Random832> exutux: er, the problem is he has to be able to use two keyboard layouts at runtime, and one doesn't let him type in commands
<pangolin> ReKoN: there is no version that is better. Bugs will always be present in software so it is impossible to say it is bug free.
<exutux> Lint: on X he can switch language, doesn't he?
<OccupynMyChair> zykotick9; yeah, i hear ya on the <4GB bit, but this a just a game server, each instance using about 900MB, but to catch the hackers I gotta sniff packets and filter the captures from time to time... and yes, plenty of HDD space left still...
<Erealz> pangolin i just apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras  E: invalid operation ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Random832> exutux: greek keyboard doesn't have latin letters available, so he can't type "loadkeys" he's stuck with λοαδκευσ
<exutux> Random832: oh well
<Random832> ...right but that's not a good solution, he wants to be able to _use_ the console
<blud> if i install a new graphics driver and its bad, how do I install the one I originally had? Or simply, how could i just install the driver i have right now, right now? like I have no idea what the command is, waht i would be apt-getting, etc
<pangolin> Erealz: apt-get install
<zykotick9> OccupynMyChair: <joking> get more RAM </joking> Good luck man!
<exutux> Lint: so my bad.. :D
<amalgama> Random832: lol, exactly
<OccupynMyChair> heh
<Random832> really, this is poor design
<amalgama> Random832: but also, in the alt+ctrl+f1 console, greek letter dont even appear.. its just symbols, squares or sth
<exutux> so buy a real keyboard! lol
<Erealz> nevermind got bro
<Erealz> thanx
<OccupynMyChair> zykotick9; thanks again for the URLs
<Random832> on windows, russian and hebrew keyboards have latin if you have caps lock on
<zykotick9> OccupynMyChair: glad to "almost" help ;)
<FreeMem> blud I got to be honest, the first thing I do when building a box is sudo (password) apt-get install sux that way I don't have to mess with sudo anymore, then I use sux instead of sudo, then I get busy apt-get installing  apt-cache searching if you have X running synaptic &   'ding
<ReKoN> 1 thing i don't understand i was searching on website about wi-fi netowork ,i wass install ndisgtk package
<Jabadu> hi, can somebody help me how i create an iso image of a cd?
<Random832> amalgama: well that's a font issue, and i really don't know how to help you since it works for me
<FreeMem> when I get done apt-get remove sux
<Random832> (i can see greek fine)
<ReKoN> but i don't finde location of mine Windows .inf file.
<zykotick9> Jabadu: "cat /dev/cdrom > filename.iso" might work
<blud> so can i go in synaptic, search for intel and see what package for my driver i have installed??
<blud> gonna try now..
<FreeMem> blud yep
<FreeMem> sorry so simple
<amalgama> Random832: thanx for trying! u and everybody else... i ll try to find a solution through google, or sth.. i ll post it here if i succeed ...
<zykotick9> Jabadu: you do mean data cd right?
<Jabadu> zykotick9 ill try
<FreeMem> but you will take notes I KNOW it
<blud> assume i know nothing because thats close to the truth
<Jabadu> yes, its a game cd
<FreeMem> and teach mom
<OccupynMyChair> thanks again!
<zykotick9> Jabadu: ok, just making sure you didn't mean audio - as you can't make ISO of audio cds
<ReKoN> 4.Select Install new driver.  5.Choose the location of your Windows .inf file and click Install.
<ReKoN> where i finde that windows .inf :|
<FreeMem> blud you knew what synaptic was, you knew youir card was, you are a divign human, you are quite capable
<Lint> ReKoN, on driver disk
<fOOfsta> hey guys anyone know any good tutorials on usong multiple ssh keys to automatically authenticate against connecting to various servers
<ReKoN> i have installed from a USB Stick this ubuntu.
<blud> FreeMem: I still had no idea how to install a ?better? driver for it, And I still have no idea how I would revert to the previous driver if the new one causes me problems
<zykotick9> FreeMem: except when they try to remove the driver it might try to remove Xorg/Gnome/entire system... blud
<ReKoN> and the ubuntu  it wass a iso downloaded from torrent
<FreeMem> blud ya could always reinstall mythbuntu as well bro.  Those drivers got in there somehow
<blud> these are like.. stock drivers..  this is what mytbuntu installed automatically
<FreeMem> download and reburn mythbuntu and reinstall
<zykotick9> lol
<blud> i have spend insane hours tweaking and getting thigns working on here, no way in hell im gonna format and reinstall mythbuntu and lose all that
<FreeMem> eliminate something.  Software or hardware
<blud> dude.. idk man,
<blud> i told you
<FreeMem> if it's software you need your install disk
<blud> that only 1 display comes up
<blud> that it says Display 1: UNCLAIMED and no driver listed
<FreeMem> if it's hardware you need $19.95
<blud> to me thats a pretty strong clue
<Jabadu> zykotick9 its a backup cd of a game called sims. im not sure if its copyprotected. i tried it with dd command but that just createt a 30 mb iso file. the cd has 700 mb ...
<blud> that there just is no driver installed for the vga out
<FreeMem> maybe it don't work
<zykotick9> Jabadu: "The Sims" is copyright FOR SURE.  I'm not gonna help.  Good luck (but not really).
<blud> if the hardware doesnt work, the software shoudl at least still see it...
<hiexpo> !copyright
<FreeMem> blud hah try dumping coffee into a server
<Jabadu> ? what kind of help is that. im not asking for anything illigal
<FreeMem> I seen all kinds of weird
<blud> anyways, the package for my current driver is 'xserver-xorg-video-intel'
<FreeMem> floating rack servers
<hiexpo> !infringement
<FreeMem> smoking rack svrs
<blud> now im gonna get xserver-xorg-video-intel  from this other PPA
<zykotick9> hiexpo: !warez should work ;)
<blud> if it messes up
<Erealz> question if i installed vlc and it wont run/load what could be missing on the system that might couse that?
<blud> how can i go back?
<blud> Can i go back?
<FreeMem> start with a basic reconfigure
<blud> i dont even know what that means
<FreeMem> what's the command again  ...
<blud> Can i go back or not?
<hiexpo> zykotick9, just seeing if we have a factoid
<blud> lol
<FreeMem> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zykotick9> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ubuntu__girl> thanks everyone
<blud> why would i do that freemem, whats that do
<FreeMem> setup your video card
<FreeMem> you said how to get back
<FreeMem> that's getting back
<blud> oh ok
<zykotick9> blud: there is some ppa-purge command/script out there that can remove PPA and the software installed.
<FreeMem> basic vga then you build on it
<Lint> zykotick9, making CD's backup copy is a legal right, not piracy
<zykotick9> blud: i'm not sure on the actual name
<zykotick9> Lint: that entirely depends on where you live
<Jabadu>  just because you ment its important to write it back. im answering same way now. in the country i live in its legal to create a copy for privat use. The eula is not law in my country.
<blud> zykotick9: ok thank you! finally an answer to this lol... I googled a page that fully explains it. Now I can try the new driver and be able to revert if need be
<blud> thanks for your time guys
<FreeMem> blud rocking bro
<tekkidd> What version of Ubuntu ran on the 2.6.35-24 kernel
<Erealz> question if i installed vlc and it wont run/load what could be missing on the system that might couse that?
<damo22> tekkidd: cat /etc/lsb-release
<jordan_> hello
<Lint> tekkidd, packages.ubuntu.com
<jordan_> does anyone know why ubuntu's codecs make video editing pixelated?
<jordan_> as in if i open openshot then it will be pixelated
<zykotick9> damo22: some systems that don't have a /etc/lsb-release file will show version with the proper command, "lsb_release -a"
<damo22> ok
<jordan_> anyone?
<FreeMem> jordan cop blur
<FreeMem> blur
<jordan_> what?
<FreeMem> or a masked hard blur
<jordan_> no no no
<jordan_> as in..if i try to view a video on openshot..it will be pixelated
<jordan_> is there a codec or nvidia driver issue?
<FreeMem> Bug #502524 in OpenShot Video Editor: “.ogv video is pixelated
<zykotick9> jordan_: if video players play the file without pixelation, its an openshot issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 502524 in OpenShot Video Editor ".ogv video is pixelated in preview window" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/502524
<FreeMem> convert the .ogv to another format eh?
<jordan_> OH ..ok i will try that
<Erealz> question if i installed vlc and it wont run/load what could be missing on the system that might couse that?
<famthegeek> codecses
<Erealz> iv installed em
<FreeMem> reinstalling is fun
<Erealz> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<FreeMem> just sayin
<zykotick9> Erealz: from terminal try "vlc" do you get error(s)?
<_313hummer> i have restricted extras..i even have made a tut on that lmao..its just idk why this is screwed up in 11.10
<_313hummer> know any good converters for video?
<Erealz> i was just about to try that hold on.....
<FreeMem> _313hummer: theres many
<bluej774> Can anyone tell me why this makefile doesn't work?  http://pastebin.com/48S0PJxJ
<_313hummer> any that are multi threaded?
<FreeMem> http://handbrake.fr/
<zykotick9> handbrake is amazing!
<_313hummer> would devede work?
<FreeMem> http://opensourcevideoconverters.com/
<FreeMem> mir vlc handbrake winff
<FreeMem> or windows  (if your workflow allows it)
<FreeMem> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_editing_software
<FreeMem> Flash Memory, Not Networks, Hamper Smartphones Most  - hahaha slashdot
<RenatoSilva> is there any tool to convert metacity themes to unity themes?
<isanta> hi󠁟
<RenatoSilva> is there any gui tool to create unity themes? I have a metacity theme and I don't want to migrate it manually
<zykotick9> RenatoSilva: is there any tool to convert apples to oranges?
<RenatoSilva> zykotick9: no
<RenatoSilva> zykotick9: 'does anyone know' is implied???
<Athanasius> !ops|isanta x-chat exploit
<ubottu> isanta x-chat exploit: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<RenatoSilva> doesn't 'Gnome' allow minimizing windows?
<FreeMem> does anyone know how to stop my university from agreeing to email monitoring for copyright agency?
<Lint> what's xchat exploit?
<FreeMem> lint means you can get exploited remotely
<FreeMem> from your client
<Blas> hi󠁟
<RenatoSilva> brb
<magicJ> I want to run 11.10 from a usb stick - I made it with "startup disk creator" works fine - the one thing I would like to do is dump the  choice of install/run when it boots - how do I do that?
<zykotick9> magicJ: do a full install to the USB stick instead
<FreeMem> magicJ: edit the grub/lilo
<zykotick9> FreeMem: i don't think SDC uses grub (and certainly not lilo)
<FreeMem> okay I don't know what it uses.
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: FreeMem: Startup Disk Creator uses syslinux.
<zykotick9> FreeMem: isolinux i believe
<FreeMem> it should have a bootscreen text of some sort
<zykotick9> syslinux sorry!  thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: You're welcome.
<FreeMem> yeah like my raqcop uses no bootloader at all
<FreeMem> I get it
<magicJ> FreeMem: is grub/lilo a file I would see on the stick?
<FreeMem> /etc/grub  maybe
<FreeMem>  /etc/lilo
<FreeMem> wont hurt to look
<StevenR> how do I disable the "You have updates" X11 app that pops up when I have pending system updates? (I still want it to check, but it's a PITA when it pops up over mythtv)
<magicJ> FreeMem: I see no file named lilo anywhere below /etc
<FreeMem> it would be either lilo or grub or some other bootloader
<zykotick9> StevenR: no help - but mythtv FTW!
<FreeMem> on and not the other
<FreeMem> one ^
<FreeMem> unless you purposly installed both somehow
<FreeMem> im thinking /etc/grub
<zykotick9> magicJ: you aren't going to find grub or lilo actually
<ubuntuUser987> test
<FreeMem> I turn this over to zykotick9
<zykotick9> FreeMem: BUT I'M NO HELP!!!
<magicJ> zykotick9: ty, so, how do I get rid of the question "run or install" on that memory stick?
<FreeMem> zykotick9: more than me
<zykotick9> magicJ: do a full install to the USB stick instead
<quazimod1> yo guys the package kdebindings isnt available in 11.10, where can i find out why? I believe i need this package atm
<_313hummer> why thank you that worked very well for me
<carlosdutra> hello guys, good evening
<magicJ> zykotick9: sounds perfect - how would I do that?  I see no option to do it - but you are right that is what I want
<zykotick9> magicJ: install from a CD (is possible, would require 2 USB keys if not) and choose the USB as install path
<zykotick9> magicJ: full install to USB makes WAY more sense to me if you want persistance
<Anastasius> High.
<magicJ> I have two usb keys - that's not a problem but I do not remember ever being asked where to install to
<Anastasius> Does anyone have a decent recipe for grilled elky?
<Anastasius> Wow, this place is deader than heaven on a Saturday night.
<Anastasius> CAN SOMEONE ANSWER MY QUESTION????
<_Marcus> Anastasius: It's not that dead. I've seen it more silent.
<deadmund> Anastasius: what is the question?
<_Marcus> Anastasius: What is elky?
<Anastasius> deadmund: Do you have a decent recipe for grilled elky?
<skmpy_> deadmund: to be or not to be
<_Marcus> Anastasius: What is elky?
<NoCode> How do monkeys poo?
<_Marcus> !ot | NoCode
<ubottu> NoCode: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Deithrian> Is there a Media Player that has "Next Frame" and "Previous Frame" options?
<Jordan_U> Deithrian: I believe that both VLC and Mplayer do. Probably others as well.
<Anastasius> Oh shit, elky isn't even here now!  Let me amend the question. Does anyone have a decent recipe for grilled bazhang?
<Jordan_U> !ot | Anastasius
<ubottu> Anastasius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Deithrian> Jordan_U, no they don't VLC has only "Next Frame" and Mplayer seems not to work with the "."
<Jordan_U> !language | Anastasius
<ubottu> Anastasius: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Anastasius> Jordan_U: Keep your triggers to yourself.
<Deithrian> It's driving me crazy :/ I tried Kmplayer, SMplayer, Mplayer, VLC none of them have a simple Frame Back and Frame forward :|
<Anastasius> Yes, I saw them and I stand duly chastised. Good work.
<RenatoSilva> how to change window decoration in oneiric's gnome classic?
<Anastasius> Now answer the question.
<Jordan_U> Anastasius: Please keep on topic and follow this channel's guidelines. This is your last warning.
<brisky_> 'evening, i crash my ubuntu 11.10 with photorec cos i finish the space on my hd, now i starting with error that finish with cheching battery state, somebody know how to solve it?
<Anastasius> Jordan_U: If I ignore that what will happen?
<_Marcus> Anastasius: Maybe you didn't get what he was trying to say. This is UBUNTU SUPPORT channel.
<NoCode> brisky_, sudo apt-get install windows
<brisky_> no code  i guess is not right
<sancris> anybody using 11.10 here?
<RenatoSilva> me, and annoyed
<_Marcus> I'm guessing 95%.
<Raccoon1400> what is the command to launch the restricted drivers manager
<sancris> well.. just did an update, flash is crashing as usual
<Deithrian> flash is working great on Chrome here
<sancris> not crashing, actually but it simply doesn't dowloado
<sancris> update manager says t
<FreeMem> sudo apt-get install *(cat paws and pop-up screen with selections)
<Deithrian> does update manager say m too?
<sancris> there's an update for flash, but when I hit Install it just gives me a "not found checkj you connection" message
<aBound> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 seems the flash update fixed a few crashes for me.
<FreeMem> sancris check firewalls
<sancris> all the other updates here went well, only flash refuses to install
<FreeMem> ping adobe
<Wabs> Anyone notice that flash in firefox running in 11.10 is a real system hog or is it something wrong with my system
<zykotick9> Deithrian: mplayer certainly has a frame forward "." but i can't find a backwards
<sancris> good idea
<sancris> just a sec
<aBound> sancris, Check your "Software Sources" within System Settings and click on the Other Software tab. To check if there are any conflicting PPAs that exist.
<Raccoon1400> I can't find restricted drivers manager in the gnome menu, what is the package name?
<RenatoSilva> Wabs: flash player crashed a few times here today
<Deithrian> zykotick9, I know :( I need the backwards too because I'm hunting for elicit frames :(
<pangolin> Raccoon1400: jockey
<Deithrian> this dumbing down of all software is driving me nuts :( I hope all these devs get donkey kicked in the heads
<zykotick9> Deithrian: i'm shocked there isn't a backwards, when i saw your post, i though "mplayer", but in this case it might have let me down - shocking.
<Erealz> question in order to run compiz what driver are needed other then my video card driver?
<brisky_> 'evening, i crash my ubuntu 11.10 with photorec cos i finish the space on my hd, now i starting with error that finish with cheching battery state, somebody know how to solve it?
<FreeMem> Deithrian: I'l be sure to compile with no help just for that.. . j/k
<aBound> Erealz, A binary nVidia or ATI driver dependent on the video card you have.
<Erealz> nvidia
<Deithrian> ;)
<sancris> aBound, Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-downloader_11.1.102.62ubuntu0.11.10.1_i386.deb that's what I get in Update Manager
<FreeMem> updates are down for ya then
<Erealz> so what else would i need?
<almoxarife> !info adobe-flash
<ubottu> Package adobe-flash does not exist in oneiric
<sancris> 0.o
<Deithrian> lol
<aBound> Erealz, By the way if you're using Gnome-Shell it uses the Mutter window manager and can't utilize Compiz. But if you're running Unity and want Unity 3D you need to install the binary nVidia driver. From the "Additional Hardware" menu in the System Settings.
<almoxarife> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in oneiric
<sancris> seems legit
<sancris> lol
<_Marcus> !info flash
<ubottu> Package flash does not exist in oneiric
<_Marcus> !find flash
<ubottu> Found: flashbake, flashrom, flashybrid, get-flash-videos, libdancer-plugin-flashmessage-perl, m16c-flash, python-webflash, tvflash, vrflash, flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flash&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<pal> Hi
<sancris> if it doesn't exist, why the hell it shows an Update for it? so windows like :p
<FreeMem> flashbake  Im off for a search...
<mongy> almoxarife: it exists in partner
<HK_> hola
<_Marcus> !flashplugin-installer
<_Marcus> !info flashplugin-installer
<HK_> HEY
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.1.102.62ubuntu0.11.10.2 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 160 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<jen_> okay so how to do yahoo messenger video chat??
<_Marcus> Hello
<zykotick9> Why doesn't ubuntu have flashplugin-nonfree?
<jen_> because my friends skype wont work
<_Marcus> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Package flashplugin-nonfree does not exist in oneiric
<HK_> chingos aqui hablan ingles
<HK_> chinguense todos
<aBound> sancris, By default in Ubuntu 11.10 Flash isn't installed. Usually, you install Flash from the Ubuntu Restricted Extras within the Software Center.
<FreeMem> ah I feel dumb
<Erealz> im useing ubuntu 10.04
<zykotick9> !es | HK_
<ubottu> HK_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<_Marcus> "provided by: flashplugin-downloader, flashplugin-installer"
<almoxarife> _Marcus: that is the one that causes all the issues, ie. wont download
<RenatoSilva> why doesn't all themes show up in 11.10's theme selector?
<sancris> aBound, oh..I see
<jen_> ???????
<brisky_> 'evening, i crash my ubuntu 11.10 with photorec cos i finish the space on my hd, now i starting with error that finish with cheching battery state, somebody know how to solve it?
<pal> I am with a problem with acpi..
<HK_> thanks
<HK_> man
<zzoneblack> kjdjkdgjf
<pal> the doesnt work properly
<almoxarife> the package which is hassle free is 'adobe-flashplugin'
<sancris> aBound, thanks for the help anyway...if it doesn't crash, I can live without an update
<pal> fan
<HK_> hack up
<zykotick9> almoxarife: does that install flash 64bit?
<almoxarife> zykotick9: yeap
<aBound> sancris, I'd write the PPA down in gedit and remove it from the software sources and see if you can install Flash from Software Center.
<zykotick9> almoxarife: thanks
<jen_> how do I get yahoo onto linux?
<pdq> sancris, i always use the https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/ works great for installing/updating :]
<pal> I use ubuntu in a notebook but fan doesnt work properly.. acpi problem?
<`Korvin> Hey, I'm running kubuntu, and I'm getting cursor artifacting
<_Marcus> pal: How does the fan have to do with Ubuntu?
<sancris> pdq, interesting
<`Korvin> it's only the cursor and only on my main monitor
<aBound> Erealz, Using an older version of Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> `Korvin: does this happen to be in a VM?
<Deithrian> jen_, sudo apt-get install yahoo
<`Korvin> no zykotick9
<Erealz> yea bro
<jen_> that easy?
<Erealz> id like to get compiz working
<Deithrian> yep
<aBound> sancris, Or you can follow pdq's advice and install the flash-aid addon for Firefox if you use that.
<pal> because thereis no a fan in /proc
<Erealz> i have my nvidia driver installed?
<jen_> unable to locate package
<sancris> aBound, alright...I'll try those hints here
<sancris> thanks
<aBound> No problem.
<Deithrian> oh the tears of laughter...
<jen_> there is no package for yahoo is there?
<almoxarife> jen_: yahho chat?
<jen_> yes
<jen_> yahoo chat
<jen_> i want to video call people
<zykotick9> Erealz: and do you have OpenGL working?  "glxinfo | grep vendor" does it say NVIDIA Corporation for everything?
<jen_> my friends skype is broke
<pangolin> !behelpful | Deithrian
<ubottu> Deithrian: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<almoxarife> jen_: look at 'pidgin'
<jen_> wont let me video chat
<almoxarife> !info pidgin
<aBound> Erealz, I'm not familiar with gnome-2 but there should be a menu for Additional Hardware in System.
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 695 kB, installed size 2336 kB
<Deithrian> pangolin, I know I'm sorry :)
<Erealz> should i sudo apt-get install opengl?
<zykotick9> Erealz: no
<aBound> Erealz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<almoxarife> jen_: i may have mis-understood, you are using a web browser to yahoo vid/chat?
<jen_> no i am not
<Erealz> server glx vendor string:nvidia corp
<Deithrian> jen_, use google+ for video chat
<almoxarife> jen_: alrighty, and how would you do it ?
<jen_> can I download it?
<Erealz> client glx vendor string:nvidia corp
<samuel> jen_ it might be easier to get people to use gtalk or skype for video chat
<Erealz> opengl vendor string:nvidia corp
<jen_> ohhhh okay
<samuel> you can get skype for linux straight off their website
<Erealz> seem to be all there ... now what?
<Deithrian> jen_, plus.google.com
<jen_> i cant find gtalk
<Erealz> all drivers seem to be installed right
<almoxarife> jen_: pidgin, have them all
<Erealz> so what the next step
<jen_> I have pidgin i cant video chat
<samuel> jen_ you can do video chat with gtalk through your web browser
<almoxarife> jen_: cant? what that mean?
<jen_> where is gtalk
<Deithrian> jen_, plus.google.com
<Deithrian> go invite your friends and video chat there
<samuel> goto software center and search "gtalk" there is a browser plugin there
<Erealz> guys?
<Erealz> dont forget about meeee what else do i need to check
<samuel> i keep meaning to try it out as i'm getting a bit nervous about skype's dedication to the linux platorm since microsoft bought it :/
<almoxarife> samuel: gtalk is for chrome?
<Deithrian> Erealz, what are you doing?
<Erealz> zykotick9 everything is nvidia bro what else
<Erealz> i like to get compiz working
<Erealz> im running ubuntu 10.04
<Deithrian> can't help with compiz /fleees
<Erealz> i just did a glxinfo | grep vendor and all say nvidia
<almoxarife> Erealz: compiz installed?
<Erealz> not yet
<Erealz> what apt-get syntax to get it installed
<Erealz> apt-get install compiz?
<Erealz> or what
<amalgama> concerning the changing language layout in console, though i fixed it, i cannot really be sure how i did it :( .. lines were added in inputrc  file, locales were added, with language packages, and nowafter typing loadkeys the language AND alt+shift works, but not permantly. After each login, loadkeys have to be typed again...
<almoxarife> Erealz: synaptic to simple?
<amalgama> thanx everybody 4 your help
<aBound> Erealz, Software Center can also install Compiz.
<samuel> jen_: this might help http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/get-your-webcam-to-work-with-google.html
<Erealz> i would if i could
<jen_> i think i will use google plus
<Erealz> i dont have the software center in this distro that i have
<aBound> Erealz, 10.04 LTS has software center built into it.
<aBound> Click on Applications and it should say Ubuntu Software Center.
<aBound> If you're using Gnome 2.
<Erealz> yeeaaa about that.....it ubuntu based but not ubuntu
<Erealz> and they stript it out
<aBound> Erealz, What distribution are you running on?
<Erealz> backtrack 5
<aBound> Erealz, More or less you're in the wrong channel.
<matt-whi> How do I solve the issue of wireless not working on a fresh install of 11.10? I'm using a Broadcom BCM4322 card and the google solutions aren't helping.
<Erealz> yea
<Erealz> but these guys in the channel are like to leet to help a guy out
<aBound> Backtrack is Ubuntu based but isn't the right channel to ask for Ubuntu help seeing as Backtrack uses the KDE GUI.
<itaylor57> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Erealz> i know i know
<phix> Hey gang! Any one need Ubuntu help?
<natethegreat1419> yea i do pm me
<Erealz> but it ubuntu based  that close enough for me
<aBound> Erealz, Have you tried the Backtrack channel?
<ikonia> phix: if they did, they would be asking for help
<Erealz> yea
<ikonia> Erealz: we only support ubuntu here,  #backtrack-linux for backtrack support please.
<Erealz> those guys are complete jerks!
<Erealz> no help
<phix> ikonia: I just got back and dont want to read all of my logs, so I am advertising my availability
<natethegreat1419> ikonia: I did ask for help and nobody helped me so yes I do need help
<Erealz> and those who arnt are asleep at the keybord
<ikonia> phix: please don't
<phix> ikonia: You sound like you need help, what can I do for you?
<ikonia> phix: you can stop randomly offering help, watch the channel, if people ask a question you can answer, jump in
<aBound> Erealz, The backtrack forums might be a bit more suitable for your needs. Seeing as we only tend to support the Official Ubuntu distribution in this channel. :P
<phix> ikonia: yes sir! I will try it your way
<CLIaddict> following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<Erealz> ok forget it
<CLIaddict> I did everything in it but it doesn't give me a login: on my serial cable
<CLIaddict> I tried sudo getty -L 115200 ttyS0 vt102
<Erealz> lol
<CLIaddict> and it exits after 5 seconds
<phix> Erealz: yeah there are alot of mofos in this channel, but hopefully I can help you out and change your opionionn that ;)
<CLIaddict> with no messages
<CLIaddict> can anyone help me?
<dferrin_> Hi. How can I make rsync to not overwrite permissions on destination host?
<Erealz> ok
<samuel> sorry Erealz i dont think anyone here is trying to be a jerk but its hard to tell sometimes if your problem is related specifically to your distro
<Erealz> let just forget that i even mention the name of the distro
<CLIaddict> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10
<CLIaddict> help?
<samuel> like i know that at my work we have problems with linux mint's fsck, they tried to patch it, but for some reason its still a problem, not a problem in ubuntu
<Erealz> if i were to do a apt-cache searche compiz | grep compiz  what should i look for?
<hydrox24> samuel: and I am assuming it is the most updated version?
<hydrox24> Erealz: you wouldn't need the grep command
<jen_> what do I do with the google plugin
<jen_> how do I instlal it?
<CLIaddict> hydrox24: can you read this text?
<samuel> yeah,  i even tried rolling back the package version but everytime fsck comes up, it hangs at the end until you press c
<Erealz> no but it helps
<Erealz> again
<samuel> i guess it isnt so urgent, and most people would press c and forget about it, but my work provides computers for grannies, so something like that causes us grief
<jen_> i have google plus but I need to install the plugin
<Erealz> whould package should i install?
<jen_> how do I do that
<samuel> forgot hello again jen, hang on lemme have a look, did you download it from the website?
<samuel> ah, its a deb file jen, all you got to do is download the right one, depending on whether you are running 32 or 64bit, then find it in your downloads folder and double click on it
<samuel> it will open in the software center and you can install it from there
<`Korvin> is there any ubuntu -> mac rdp?
<p3rsist> Hi. How can I make rsync to not overwrite permissions on destination host?
<ikonia> `Korvin: it's vnc
<exutux> p3rsist: -p
<jen__> im back
<jen__> so i just need help installing
<samuel> lol there was nothing to say you had gone
<`Korvin> ikonia, what program is good?
<p3rsist> exutux: I tried -p but it preserves permissions from the local host... and try to overwrite destination's permissions. I want to preserver destination's permission
<samuel> deb file jen, all you got to do is download the right one, depending on whether you are running 32 or 64bit, then find it in your downloads folder and double click on it
<samuel> it will open in the software center and you can install it from there
<ikonia> `Korvin: any vncy client (search the repos) there are many
<`Korvin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleRemoteDesktop
<`Korvin> found that
<exutux> p3rsist: -p preserve permissions ( from source ) if you don't it don't use -p nope?
<`Korvin> thanks
<hydrox24> `Korvin: I would recommend vnc as well, I do believe that it is built into ubuntu, you just need to retro install it with mac
<Erealz> well I GOT IT!
<Erealz> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<Erealz> I GOT IT TO WORK
<FloodBot1> Erealz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Erealz: please - not in here
<ikonia> Erealz: we are not interested in your backtrack problems/resolution
<p3rsist> exutux: okey...but its already preserving from source... and I don't use -preserve...
<exutux> p3rsist: or you can use --chmod or -p with -A = acl
<Erealz> im not interisted you your face ikonia
<Erealz> relax
<exutux> p3rsist: so you get some permission error when execute rsync?
<rioderelfte> p3rsist, do you use -a?
<Erealz> lol
<Erealz> it based off ubuntu you should be cool
<ikonia> Erealz: STOP with the back track stuff, final warning
<pangolin> Erealz: it is not supported here.
<Erealz> wait your gona kick me for what
<pangolin> Erealz: I kicked you for the way you responded to ikonia
<delinquentme> hey all so I've gotten my little brother installed up running with ubuntu  .. and im wondering if anyone has a suggestion of some cool things that I can show him that'll get him excited abut running it
<p3rsist> exutux: I use -zrv and --delete
<CLIaddict> I tried sudo getty -L 115200 ttyS0 vt102
<delinquentme> for me its just that its bomb proof .. but thats something that takes time to sink in
<CLIaddict> and it exits after 5 seconds
<Erealz> she started with i dont care stuff
<CLIaddict> with no messages
<CLIaddict> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10
<CLIaddict> help?
<Erealz> np keep it to your self
<natethegreat1419> @Erealz: cause you have a OS that is ubuntu with different preloaded items so they call it backtrack and they dont like it
<exutux> p3rsist: try using --chmod= with permission that you want
<exutux> p3rsist: --chmod=666
<exutux> only an example
<CLIaddict> uhh is everyone ignoring me?
<exutux> p3rsist: but what kind of filesystem host have
<Stanley00> CLIaddict: what's your problem?
<moes> I have a live cd of lubuntu-10.10...when i boot to a high end computer the o/s specs are lubuntu-10.10...when I boot to a low end computer the boot screen is purple and shows ubuntu-10.10 and the specs are ubuntu-10.10...why is this different ???
<p3rsist> exutux: ext3
<aBound> delinquentme, http://www.webupd8.org/ and http://www.techdrivein.com/
<exutux> p3rsist: ok
<CLIaddict> Stanley00: getty exits after 5 seconds (more or less) and with no error messages
<CLIaddict> Stanley00: I'm making a serial connection to my ubuntu machine
<p3rsist> rioderelfte: I use -zrv and --delete
<aBound> delinquentme, You can flare him with Compiz.
<exutux> p3rsist: there are many option about permission on rsync
<CLIaddict> ...
<delinquentme> compiz?
<p3rsist> exutux: I guess so...but why will it try to preserve permissions if.. i dont ask it to do so...
<aBound> delinquentme, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvfRpmqKRbs
<blud> I don't get why my VGA out isn't working...   I just tried to install new intel graphics drivers but it made no difference
<blud> i dont really know what my next step could be in fixing this
<hydrox24> blud: you still on here?
<hydrox24> blud: I
<blud> yup
<hydrox24> blud: I'm sorry to hear that your having such difficulties
<blud> thanks :p
<CLIaddict> annnnd I'm not being helped _again_....
<ikonia> CLIaddict: stop
<hydrox24> blud: is the issue simply that you plug in a (powered on) monitor and it doesn't appear under the display settings?
<ikonia> CLIaddict: if someone can help you they will
<Stanley00> CLIaddict: sorry, system crash? Did someone answer your weustion?
<Stanley00> *question*?
<CLIaddict> Stanley00: no, no one did
<ikonia> CLIaddict: complaining that no-one can help you at this time constantly isn't helpful
<CLIaddict> Stanley00: did you catch my question?
<hydrox24> CLIaddict: Don't expect things to be so quick too...
<Stanley00> CLIaddict: just got "getty timeout after 5 secs" ?
<exutux> p3rsist: so try to set your permission with --chmod
<blud> hydrox24: well, i guess so, I mean the problem is that no signal is coming from the VGA out port, and seemingly what is causing that problem is that my ubuntu doesn't even recognize that it has a vga out port
<CLIaddict> Stanley00: yes
<ikonia> if you are getting getty exit quickly, it's normally because the device at the other end isn't either listening, or can't communicate with your application
<blud> like when i run xrandr -q it doesnt even show up
<CLIaddict> ikonia: thanks
<p3rsist> exutux: can I also change remote group ownership with rsync?
<Stanley00> CLIaddict: how do you know that prob? I think getty wont show up by default. I mean the default boot-up is a GUI?
<hydrox24> blud: have you looked at lower level commands/details like using lshw and lspci?
<ikonia> CLIaddict: speeds/flow control etc can all be a factor
<hydrox24> blud: lshw specifically
<blud> I have used them to see what they say yeah
<CLIaddict> Stanley00: I'm working via SSH
<CLIaddict> ikonia: well speeds and flow are correctly set on both ends
<hydrox24> blud: and there's nothing about the VGA port?
<ikonia> CLIaddict: what are you actually connecting to ?
<exutux> p3rsist: p3rsist -o owner -g group
<Gnea> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 with an nviida GPU and have the 3d driver installed from the repository... but fullscreen at 720p is horribly sluggish and even 480p is kinda bad... it's a dualcore P4 3ghz with 4ghz of ram... it didn't do this in 10.04, so what should I look for?
<Gnea> *nvidia
<CLIaddict> ikonia: I'm attempting to connect to a ThinkCentre Pentium 4 box via Serial cable using minicom
<hydrox24> Gnea: fullscreen flash or playing of a file?
<exutux> p3rsist: -o super-user-only
<CLIaddict> ikonia: I followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<Gnea> hydrox24: flash and files
<exutux> p3rsist: look at the man rsync
<ikonia> CLIaddict: thinkcenter, is that the IBM e series blade thing ?
<CLIaddict> ikonia: I get kernel boot messages
<CLIaddict> ikonia: no, its not a blade
<CLIaddict> ikonia: its an old desktop
<ikonia> CLIaddict: not aware of the device
<ArturasS> Hey
<blud> hydrox24: well there's a display controller and a VGA compatible controller
<aBound> Hi
<CLIaddict> ikonia: condsider it a normal desktop/workstation
<blud> in lshw
<hydrox24> Gnea: OK, so how did you install that 3d driver. Did you use the "additional drivers' interface or straight from the repos?
<CLIaddict> ikonia: it has 1 serial port
<hydrox24> blud: are you using a laptop?
<blud> yes
<hydrox24> blud: if so, what is the make and model?
<CLIaddict> ikonia: and I succesfully communicated to it before via that cable and hardware
<Gnea> hydrox24: yes, used the 'additional drivers' so it got it from the repository
<MantisTobogen> Hi I have downloaded ubuntu 32bit 11.10 twice and both times the disc image was unable to be mounted on either of my mac books
<Gnea> hydrox24: also, this is the AMD64 release
<CLIaddict> ikonia: but that was with minicom on both ends
<hydrox24> Gnea: ok, so you shouldn't be having issues..
<MantisTobogen> Do you think it is safe to burn or will it just waste my cd
<exutux> p3rsist: so I think that -p preserve permission on destination, not from source
<blud> btw, lspci shows the same 2 things. BRB i will go find out what the make and model is
<Jordan_U> MantisTobogen: Did you check the md5sum?
<hydrox24> Gnea: hmmm that AMD tidbit may be the issue
<ikonia> CLIaddict: can you test it with minicom currently ?
<Jordan_U> !md5sum | MantisTobogen
<ubottu> MantisTobogen: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<CLIaddict> now I'm attempting to use getty on that end, so I get a terminal
<CLIaddict> ikonia: I'll try
<matju> Is there some way to get Gnome Classic on Ubuntu 11.10 in a way that is not severely crippled ?
<CLIaddict> ikonia: also SSH has been flaky on it only just recently
<hydrox24> Gnea: actually no, I am running 64-bit too if that's what you mean (though you meant *ATI* when you saif *AMD* ... FAIL)
<Gnea> hydrox24: yeah.. it's an intel cpu :)
<ikonia> matju: gnome 2 is dead, the sooner you move on from it, the easier you'll find adapting in the long run
<hydrox24> matju: I found that I had that issue too, I am now using gnome 3 happily though so I never bothered fixing classic...
<Blue1> hmm
<Blue1> so why did linus go to xfce?
<blud> hydrox24: it is a Dell Inspiron 1150
<ikonia> Blue1: ask him
<Gnea> hydrox24: I'm not an ATI fan.. if they have better hardware, it'd be nice if they'd prove it with proper driver support
<matju> ikonia: why is Gnome Classic still in the menu if it's not usable anymore ? gnome-panel bars can't be configured, etc.
<CLIaddict> ikonia: yeah I _WAS_ just connected via SSH but now SSH is taking forever to connect
<ikonia> matju: it won't be in the next release.
<hydrox24> Gnea: are there diffferent options in additional drivers, if so is it worth trying the others?
<Blue1> ask mr. shuttleworth
<CLIaddict> ikonia: and its not a network issue
<ikonia> CLIaddict: looks like the machine has an error then
<hydrox24> blud: looking into it now
<matju> hydrox24: haven't found much that I can call happy in either Gnome 3 or Ubuntu Desktop...
<Gnea> hydrox24: but I looked on ubuntuforums and someone said I should try using prelink, which doesn't seem like it would do much of anything since everything's already loaded anyway
<brontos> hey all.  Any of you get the broadcom 43xx modem working on ubuntu 11.10?  I am using a dell e6500
<CLIaddict> ikonia: that only popped up yesterday?
<CLIaddict> odd
<ikonia> CLIaddict: sounds like it
<Gnea> hydrox24: nah it just showed the latest
<ikonia> CLIaddict: hardware does fail
<CLIaddict> true
<CLIaddict> ikonia: what log files should I poke? for info on failing hardware
<ikonia> CLIaddict: syslog is always a good place to start, but it won't show things such as "PSU starting to die" unless you have voltage monitors active (for example)
<hydrox24> matju: I gave unity about 2 weeks to try and break it in before deciding I didn't like it, then I switched to gnome 3, didn't like it for the first week and now I am addicted!
<MantisTobogen> ok thanks checksum is fine according to the ubuntu wiki, just weird how it won't mount but then again it is mac :\
<CLIaddict> ikonia: thanks
<Blue1> YMMV applies I guess
<matju> hydrox24: what causes the addiction ?
<CLIaddict> MantisTobogen: whats wrong?
<hydrox24> brontos: busy right now so I can't help, but it is well documented I do believe so check ubuntu forums..,
<CLIaddict> MantisTobogen: I'm familiar with *nix on both Mac and Linux
<brontos> hydrox24, yeah, I have seen several things but none of them have worked...
<MantisTobogen> CLIaddict don't worry about it I resolved my problem thanks for the willingness to help though :)
<hydrox24> matju: faster than unity, much less buggy, awesome looking interface, love that it uses the super key as well... plus with a little fiddling it's as customizable as i wan't!
<CLIaddict> :D
<hydrox24> brontos: OK, better mention those things for anyone who might want to help you.
<Stanley00> !away | CLIaddict[away] :D
<ubottu> CLIaddict[away] :D: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<matju> hydrox24: how do i get hierarchical menus instead of the all-in-one-bunch nonsense ?
<matju> hydrox24: (note : Gnome 3 is what i have currently selected. I can't even find where's the system config)
<hydrox24> matju: haven't done that as I find simply typing into the search bar a related keyword works wonders, but I can understand you want heirachial menus. try xfce as a window manager
<hydrox24> matju: to find the system config without the search bar try: top left button to get app launch interface, then click the applications button (windows will be selected) then down the right side choose system
<hydrox24> blud: unfortunately that VGA you mentioned is definetely your laptop screen, can you confirm the VGA out works in another OS or distro?
<hydrox24> blud: preferably OS
<matju> hydrox24: if I install and use XFCE, do i get full access to GNOME apps ?
<blud> like.. what, dual boot into another OS?
<brontos> hydrox24, yeah probably so.
<mun> hi
<hydrox24> blud: OK, so you don't know if the VGA port works at all... as in it may be a HW issue
<hydrox24> matju: Yes, they still run
<matju> hydrox24: yeah, i found the system config already. Didn't look at that list, because it didn't even look like it was clickable.
<blud> well... i don't "know", but theres no reason why it would be broken
<kalimojo> how can i get an invite to#english
<mun> i'm trying to install Chinese via Language Support, but it keeps complaining that one of the debs can't be found on security.ubuntu.com. It's trying to get firefox-locale...10.0.1+...deb whereas the site has 10.0.2. how do i update Language Support?
<hydrox24> matju: good, glad to hear it, I almost never hit the applications button though, I just use the search bar
<matju> hydrox24: i mean i didn't see « System » because it didn't really look like a menu or buttons
<blud> perhaps i could use like Bart PE to do like a windows live cd and try to use the vga out? lol idk
<hydrox24> blud: sorry, but unfortunately I am not sure where to go from here and it seems that no-one else has had your issue.
<blud> i've read several posts
<hydrox24> matju: no, I understand that, good that you know now though
<blud> with peopel with the exact same issue
<blud> but no solutions :|
<poyntz> when I mouse over on panes they disappear, how can i fix this?
<hydrox24> oh, ok
<matju> hydrox24: so now, can I make Alt+Tab work properly ?
<blud> basically xrandr is supposed to show 2 outputs or 2 screens you know
<blud> but instead it only shows 1
<CLIaddict> is irc.ubuntu.com an alias for freenode?
<ikonia> CLIaddict: yes
<hydrox24> matju: alt+tab should work fine in gnome3, unless you can tell me what the specific issue with it is
<CLIaddict> agh thamks
<blud> hydrox24: would it be worth anything for me to try a live 11.04 cd ?
<hydrox24> blud: could you tell me what google search termm you used to find these posts?
<hydrox24> blud: oh, what ubuntu are you running?
<cyberNode> I am looking for a default my.cnf file for mysql 5.5 on ubuntu 10.04. Anyone know where I can find one.
<CLIaddict> ikonia: ahh ok im chatting from the box in question from my last request for help
<matju> hydrox24: It groups windows of the same app together. It's slower to make the switch to another window of the same app than going to another app.
<hydrox24> matju: just hit the "`" or "~" (tilda) key that is above tab instead of tab
<CLIaddict> ikonia: is it normal for dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.1.10 on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<CLIaddict> to keep repeting it self?
<hydrox24> matju: so alt+tab becomes alt+~
<keda87_> anyone, can u help to installing metasploit in my 11.10?
<hydrox24> matju: this switches between the windows of one application, then hitting alt tab switches between apps
<ikonia> CLIaddict: means it's not getting an IP address from the dhcp server
<CLIaddict> ikonia: then how am I talking to you from this "ip-less" box?
<hydrox24> keda87_: This isn't the place for those sorts of questions, in mosts peoples opinions if you need to ask about how to install metasploit then you shouldnt be using it.
<matju> hydrox24: oh GREAT ! :) I was feeling so handicapped, i had the impression of being on OSX.
<ikonia> CLIaddict: ahh, sorry, it's only requesting,
<hydrox24> keda87_: we are happy to help with specific install errors though.
<ikonia> CLIaddict: it can re-request, although the frequency of that is in your dhclient config
<kalimojo> how can i get an invite to#english
<CLIaddict> ah ok thanks
<hydrox24> matju: good to hear, yeh it took me  awhile to figure out too!
<matju> kalimojo: what's #english ?
<CLIaddict> ikonia: heres more info on getty: init: ttyS0 main process (2450) terminated with status 1
<Pikkachu> matju: a channel, ##English?
<CLIaddict> whats status 1?
<ikonia> CLIaddict: no idea, need to look it up
<matju> Pikkachu: i mean : what is it for ?
<Pikkachu> matju: go there and read the topic
<ikonia> CLIaddict: getty error codes are not on the tip of my tounge annoyingly
<hydrox24> kalimojo: I don't think this is the place to ask that Q, try ubuntu-offtopic for that
<CLIaddict> ah ok thanks
<Pikkachu> who was helping me here a few hours ago? it started with upper D
<matju> Pikkachu: i thought that kalimojo was saying that it's invite-only. I don't know what's going on.
<hydrox24> gtg, cya guys
<Pikkachu> anyway, whoever helped me, I'm running Gnome Shell right now
<hydrox24> lunch is calling!
<Pikkachu> I think I can't easily get old look back, can't use my custom theme for some reason
<exutux> p3rsist: well I made some test, you can change permission for group and others, using rsync -rzvp --chmod=g+rwx,o+r /source/ destination it sets drwxrwxr-- on destination, you can't change owner
<exutux> p3rsist: --chmode needs -p
<Pikkachu> I'm just keeping the theme and .emerald in case I can use them in the future
<kalimojo> yes. invite only
<Pikkachu> matju: neither do I
<poyntz> when I mouse over on panes they disappear, how can i fix this?
<CLIaddict> ikonia: why does console-kit-daemon eat half my ram by spawning 76 of it self?
<Pikkachu> matju: I didn't see his msg
<CLIaddict> and how can i stop it?
<ikonia> CLIaddict: certainly shouldn't be running 76 processes
<p3rsist> exutux: Thanks
<blud> ah crap. hydrox on lunch lol
<CLIaddict> ikonia: on CrunchBang (another distro) starts 64 processes of console-kit
<ikonia> CLIaddict: but they shouldn't be hanging around
<andre_> cc
<CLIaddict> ikonia: any ideas on how to keep them from starting in  the first place?
<MeXTuX> I wanna copy a DVD with Ubuntu. It is not a copyrighted disc. It's just a data DVD (documents, music, etc.) I used to backup all my work. What command do I need??? :)
<cfhowlett> MeXTuX   dd
<cfhowlett> !dd|mextux
<ikonia> CLIaddict: there is an upstart job that spawns them, I don't have an ubuntu machine here to check the job name
<cfhowlett> MeXTuX   sorry not on ubottu - see the man pages for dd
<CLIaddict> ikonia: I'll poke it using the info you provided, thanks
<exutux> MeXTuX: install dvdbackup
<CLIaddict> MeXTuX: I can help with dd
<MeXTuX> ok
<CLIaddict> MeXTuX: can you supply the dev name of your DVD drive?
<beeblebrox3> hi! i need some help with empthy on ubuntu
<MeXTuX> dd is the command I need :)
<exutux> MeXTuX: dvdbackup -M -o /destination copy entire dvd
<beeblebrox3> someone can help me?
<CLIaddict> MeXTuX: dd if=/dev/DVD_DRIVE_DEV_NAME of=imagefile.img bs=2048k
<MeXTuX> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2012-02-18 17:23 /dev/dvdrw -> sr0
<hiexpo> MeXTuX, looks like wireless card
<exutux> hiexpo: wireless card?
<hiexpo> yah exutux sr0 is   a wireless card  for intell
<hiexpo> with a stockdriver
<exutux> hiexpo: maybe ras0
<exutux> sr0 is a cd/dvd drive
<hiexpo> exutux, oops mybad ra0
<exutux> :D
<hiexpo> to many barley pops
<hiexpo> maybe
<hiexpo> uh oh ikonia fixinto kick hehe       :)
<CLIaddict[away]> MeXTuX: yeah sr0 sounds good
<hiexpo> hola ikonia
<techboy291> hello
<techboy291> anyone there?
<jackson> o/
<hiexpo> wow quiet in here  only 1300
<mriza> well
<mriza> hi all
<CLIaddict[away]> ikonia: I think I know whats up, I have ser2net installed from an old project and it may be hogging ttyS0
<hiexpo> mriza, | ask
<mriza> yep, i'm here
<Canadian1296> hiexpo: I just joined to give some help, but it's really quiet...
<hiexpo> mriza, ask your ?
<mriza> Canadian1296,same here
<hiexpo> oh
<blud> well, i still havent fixed my vga port issue lol.. but yeah im downloading 11.10 to try a live cd and see if it can use the vga port...
 * mriza is 32 male ID
<hiexpo> blud, might i suggest upgrading the kernel you can revert there
<mriza> blud, have u try liquorix kernel?
<AlessandroLable> oi alguem pode me dizer como ir pro canal do ubunto brasil ?
<blud> nope, i dont really know about how to change kernels or even upgrade them
<AlessandroLable> tinha entrado nele mas nao fico salvo
<blud> i mean, the thing does pop up and tell me to upgrade to 11.04
<hiexpo> blud,  upgrade to kernel ,,,3.2.6
<blud> what would i do to do that
<Canadian1296> blud: upgrade with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<borillion> how do I force mount ext4 as ext3 ? My nas doesn't like the ext4 partition
<blud> i might as well, im about 3 steps away from throwing the computer in the garbage
<Canadian1296> blud: don't throw it out. It should never come to that.
<mriza> borillion,just format it to ext3 first, and then mount it as usual
<borillion> mriza, that would wipe my data
<Datz> Hello. WHen I try to play flash/youtube video's the video window will appear smaller than the designated box for it, and sometimes not play at all. I think I instlalled a package other than ubuntu's repository package for it at one point. What should I do?
<Canadian1296> Datz: Remove the other package and install the official one
<mriza> Datz,try to reinstall the faslh plugin
<mriza> yeah, that should work
<CLIaddict> ikonia: AlessandroLable is asking how to get to a Ubuntu help channel for portugese/spanish speaking people
<Datz> Canadian1296, mriza how do I identify and remove the other package?
<CLIaddict> ah he left
<mriza> run synaptic package manager and type flash at the search form
<Canadian1296> "dpkg --list | grep flash" on a command line
<Datz> mriza: well the other package isn't going to be there
<Datz> Canadian1296: let me try that
<mriza> mark the package for remove or purge. and apply
<mriza> and then mark the other flash package, the official one
<mriza> Datz,if your configuration is pointing to the right repositories, it should be ther
<Datz> looks like I'm not seeing the other package wikth dpkg Canadian1296
<Datz> mriza: I didn't get the first flash install through ubuntu repos
<Datz> I realized afterwards that if anything went wrong I would be up a tree
<mriza> oow
<mriza> ok
<Datz> as I don't know where the installer put everything
<zelozelos> i have ubuntustudio with xfce and kde, while in plasma, some dist's have a blank folder (kinda a widget not for sure), how do i add one?
<mriza> try to install ubuntu-restricted-extras, there's flash plugin installer in it, the official one
<Datz> just going to try and reinstall everything
<mriza> :)
<zelozelos> another q, how to i see the path of a program that i can run in the terminal by just typing its name i.e. blender
<blud> Canadian1296:  I did that update, it updated 4 things
<blud> I think they are 4 things which came about because earlier today i installed a custom intel driver from a ppa
<blud> but, anyhow, its still not working. If i do xrandr the vga port still doesnt show up
<blud> hiexpo: how do i upgrade the kernel?
<mriza> zelozelos, for the second q. index the files of your storage first, using "sudo updatedb"
<krux> zelozelos, whereis blender ?
<pdq> zelozelos, whereis blender ?
<pdq> :P
<krux> :)
<mriza> and then search the index  with "locate blender|grep bin"
<zelozelos> thank you krux and pdq
<blud> hydrox24: I dont remember my google search but here are some links of similar issues http://pastebin.com/4v5jDqY2
<mriza> it's 2 line command
<mriza> zelozelos, d u found it?
<pdq> no prob, locate is good too
<zelozelos> that was too simple, im used to finding stuff like xwinwrap...like whats that...(i know what it is, im just saying) lol
<zelozelos> mriza yup
<playit> hey how to i integrate google voice with ubuntu?
<playit> Like I have a personal phone number with google and it rings me whenever my gmail is open
<evildaem1n> Whats the ubuntu equivalent of wheel?
<hydrox24> blud: thanks!
<Ben64> evildaem1n: wheel?
<playit> how do i get it into empathy or another add on where i dont have to have gmail open
<evildaem1n> Ben64: Yes, the group wheel.
<hiexpo> Diamondcite, you pm me ?
<h00k> evildaem1n: you can edit who can sudo with 'visudo', if that helps
<Canadian1296> blud: Those 4 things were the kernel. Now you can run "sudo apt-get autoremove" to get rid of the old one.
<evildaem1n> h00k: Thank you, I was just following an arch tutorial that asked you to use the wheel group and I went "I'm pretty sure Ubuntu/Debian doesn't have that."
<Ben64> evildaem1n: anyone who is in the admin group can sudo
<mriza> blud, u can upgrade the kernel using "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" after the frist one
<Canadian1296> mriza: He already did that (upgraded the kernel) but is still having his issue.
<mriza> Ben64,u'r right
<RonV> Running Ubuntu 11.10 on a HP EliteBook 8540p and cannot get the laptop to suspend/resume properly.  Found very little other than drivers to unload reload via a script in the  etc/pm/sleep.d directory that doesn't solve the issue.  Any other recommendations on how to get suspend/resume working on this laptop?
<blud> mriza:  oh , well i already did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<h00k> evildaem1n: wheel isn't really used much anymore, but yeah. visudo to edit. and add user to 'admin' group and they can sudo.
<evildaem1n> h00k: BSD still uses whell, but who cares about them?
<evildaem1n> *wheel
<CLIaddict> evildaem1n: root is the equiv to wheel
<mriza> blud, u also can try to use liquorix kernel. just follow this tutorial http://liquorix.net/
<evildaem1n> CLIaddict: Thank you.
<mriza> blud, here too http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/how-to-install-liquorix-kernel-in.html
<CLIaddict> evildaem1n: don't hold me to it, I'm only 90% sure
<blud> mriza: that page says "You should try the Liquorix Kernel only if you have a pretty new computer (hardware) and only if you know how to recover your system in case something goes wrong."  but neither of those things are true
<blud> its an old ass computer and i dont know how to recover :p
<CLIaddict> evildaem1n: it may be also "admin"
<mriza> :p
<WoC> mriza do you know which kernel version Liquorix Kernel is based on ?
<Tyrope> Hello, i'm trying to move a folder's contents to it's parent (mv -t .. *), however, this folder contains both hidden files and folders. How can I run this command recursivly, including hidden files/folders?
<wahyu> :D
<Pikkachu> Tyrope: mv --help
<Canadian1296> Tyrope: "mv -a ./ ../" i think… Someone correct me I'm wrong
<evildaem1n> Cool, turns out I'm missing dhcpcd
<capurro-icecream> I just can't change the paper size for an usb printer using cups
<Tyrope> Canadian1296: mv: invalid option -- 'a'
<Tyrope> Pikkachu: Tried that, couldn't find it, hence me asking here.
<hydrox24> capurro-icecream: is the option greyed out? Or doesn't changing the option work?
<mriza> WoC,i don't, sorry
<skypce> hello guys, does have a copy dialog transfer indicator for unity 2d panel?
<WoC> mriza k, thx anyhow :)
<mriza> wahyu, welcome
<capurro-icecream> it starts from the left side no matter the page width I use
<Canadian1296> Tyrope: Hmmm…  Idk then
<reCAPTCHA> Hey all... I have a keyboard with some damaged keys... is there an easy way to reassign the characters that those keys used to represent?
<Tyrope> Canadian1296: thx anyway.
<Tyrope> I'd use the file manager, but it doesn't display hidden files.
<chrfle> Hello all... I'm trying to modify my panel in 11.10.. when I alt-rightclick it I don't get any context menu... any suggestions?
<WoC> Tyrope Maybe something like; find . -type d --depth 1 -exec mv {} .. \;
<gordon1234> CTL-H will display hidden files in file manager
<wahyu> tes
<Tyrope> WoC: find: unknown predicate '--depth'
<Ben64> Tyrope: -maxdepth
<WoC> Tyrope my bad, maxdepth :)
<mriza> Tyrope, mv -rR * ..
<ekalavya> anyone know if there is a way to emulate windows snap in ubuntu 10.04
<mriza> or mv -r * ..
<capurro-icecream> hydrox24: no matter what paper size I use, the start will be alwais 0 (x-coordinate) and the small paper widths go to the center of the printer (it's hp LJ p1606)
<Tyrope> mriza: mv: invalid option: -- 'r'
<WoC> Tyrope; mc is pretty useful too :)
<mriza> well
<mriza> mv -R * ..
<Ben64> Tyrope: what are you trying to do
<mriza> u should cd to the dir first
<zippy> Hey all.. how can I set my own keybindings...
<zippy> ?
<mriza> not outside
<Tyrope> Ben64: [0419.08] <Tyrope> Hello, i'm trying to move a folder's contents to it's parent (mv -t .. *), however, this folder contains both hidden files and folders. How can I run this command recursivly, including hidden files/folders?
<capurro-icecream> hydrox24: since I'm printing from a C# app using mono (for a mono compiled .exe file) I can only rely on this ubuntu print manager or cups web-frontend. None of both work
<arkiver> Hi. i installed cinnamon and downloaded a theme from their website. I cant figure out how to install the theme . Can anybody help ??
<Tyrope> mriza: also invalid option. and yes i'm cd'd to the origin folder.
<Ben64> Tyrope: fastest way is two commands. "mv * ../" and "mv .* ../"
<zelozelos> thank you againg for the whereis...ok so how do i set up such a link? in dos its path "place"
<urfr332gO> arkiver, there is a ppa which are not supported here as well.
<Tyrope> lemme switch from VM to SSH so i can c/p the results.
<HenriqueMachado> Nois que voa bruxão
<arkiver> urfr332gO,  I have installed cinnamon from a ppa. And i am using cinnamon right now. But i want some way to installed a theme for it !
<urfr332gO> arkiver, cool but just giving you a heads up that neither are supported here, you may not get help. ;)
<Tyrope> Ben64: http://www.pastebin.com/NkKcbdsQ
<arkiver> urfr332gO, ohh!
<zippy> Anybody know how I can get ctrl+key to have the value of my choice? I have some broken keys I need to reassign.
<urfr332gO> zippy, what desktop you running?
<zippy> gnome 2
<Ben64> Tyrope: then.... theres no files there, except for .git
<urfr332gO> zippy, try the keyboard app.
<zelozelos> is there a way to switch from kde to xfce n visa-versa without logging out n closing programs?
<zippy> urfr332gO: the keyboard app is cool, but I code on my laptop... kind cramps productivity.
<Tyrope> Ben64: ok, but .git should've been moved as well.
<urfr332gO> zelozelos, not that I have heard of.
<h00k> zelozelos: probably not, switching desktop environments usually requires logging out
<zelozelos> sorry to b asking so many q's, i just got things the way i think ill want them
<Ben64> Tyrope: theres a ../.git though, and it doesn't know what to do
<urfr332gO> zippy, well good luck with that. :)
<zippy> urfr332gO: especially being that the broken keys are the colon / semi colon and quotation mark keys... much pain.
<Tyrope> Ben64: overwrite, rmdir ../.git then mv .* ../ ?
<Ben64> Tyrope: if you don't need anything in ../.git, then do rm -fr ../.git
<Tyrope> Ben64: I don't, it was a mistake I made earlier. I need .git itself.
<blud> zippy: xmodmap?
<urfr332gO> zippy, buying a keyboard would seem to be the plan, my netbook keyboard broke computer still runs I never transport it I bought a 12$ keyboard
<Tyrope> Ok, it still doesn't work, i'll just rm -ft /var/www/dftbquotes and retry the git clone. thx though.
<zippy> blud xmodmap... sounds famillair.
<blud> zippy, i used something like this to remap some keys from a remote http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Remapping_remote_control_key_codes_greater_than_255
<blud> but i think that only maps like 1 key to another
<blud> like you could make T become B
<blud> but i dont know if you could make CTRL-T become B
<blud> but google xmodmap i guess but.. maybe same issue there
<zippy> blud: what about using config-editor
<thetinyjesus> how unstable are 11.10 pre-released updates?
<blud> zippy: I really dont know, i only managed to just barely figure out how to remap my remote keys
<thetinyjesus> does anyone know how unstable 11.10 pre-released updates are?
<urfr332gO> thetinyjesus, not a good idea to use.
<admin15tr4t0r> thetinyjesus,, 11.10 has already released
<admin15tr4t0r> the upcoming release is 12.04
<HenriqueMachado> thetinyjesus is a funny nick
<admin15tr4t0r> 11.10 is pretty stable at my laptop
<thetinyjesus> if i go into updates and click that, they're 82 additional updates available
<admin15tr4t0r> but i don't use unity
<Rurd2di> yer 11.10 is ok
<Rurd2di> apart from unity
<admin15tr4t0r> i use gnome shell
<Rurd2di> which is shjit
<Rurd2di> *shit
<FloodBot1> Rurd2di: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<admin15tr4t0r> ups, sorry
<h00k> !language | Rurd2di
<ubottu> Rurd2di: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<admin15tr4t0r> wow 2 warning in a space of 1 minute :D
<thetinyjesus> is there a reason you use gnome instead of unity?
<n00b122> need some help
<n00b122> just installed ubunutu 11.10
<fellayaboy> is their a package for vlc 2.0?
<n00b122> on usb stick
<urfr332gO> thetinyjesus, can we stick with actual support?
<h00k> thetinyjesus: Unity is a shell that runs on Gnome.
<h00k> fellayaboy: check VLC's website?
<thetinyjesus> sorry didnt realize i was in support room
<n00b122> when I boot it, it gets stuck at syslinux
<h00k> !topic | thetinyjesus
<ubottu> thetinyjesus: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<fellayaboy> h00k, it said check with ur distro
<n00b122> what s the prolem?
<sisar> are there any logs for this channel ?
<h00k> !logs | sisar
<ubottu> sisar: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<sisar> h00k: thnks :)
<D4rcK> good night
<TA5K> Hi, lightdm has the correct display resolution, but when I log in the resolution switches :( How can I fix this. (GUI Display setting changes are not permanent either)
<urfr332gO> TA5K, not sure if lubuntu is ldm but are you rfunning that?
<urfr332gO> running*
<gtrees> whats up everyone
<hydrox24> gtrees: yo
<TA5K> urfr332gO: I'm running Ubuntu
<_Marcus> TA5K: this is the Ubuntu support channel :P
<TA5K> _Marcus: I guess, I'm right here ,)
<BrandonBolton> Hello, how do I install VLC 2.0?
<_Marcus> !vlc | BrandonBolton
<ubottu> BrandonBolton: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<_Marcus> I hate when Ubottu spits out something useless like that
<BrandonBolton> That is pretty useless. 2.0 Just isn't in the repositories yet it seems
<_Marcus> BrandonBolton: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<almoxarife> BrandonBolton: how is it avail?
<_Marcus> BrandonBolton: I don't think that's offical, but it's still by the people who made VLC.
<urfr332gO> BrandonBolton, isn't there a vlc deb on the site
<BrandonBolton> I can not find one, it just tells me to do apt-get update and then install the new one, but it just installs the older one.
<_Marcus> BrandonBolton: I guess the new one isn't in the repositories yet.
<BrandonBolton> That's what I was thinking, thank you anyways everyone.
<_Marcus> Wait
<_Marcus> Does general "apt-get" get from the multiverse repository?
<galaxis> wow da is aber viel los
<BrandonBolton> _Marcus, I tried it in Synaptic too. It doesn't seem to be on the repositories yet. I have the multiverse enabled.
<almoxarife> BrandonBolton: its not avail
<_Marcus> !de | galaxis
<ubottu> galaxis: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<_Marcus> BrandonBolton: Then I don't know what to say. They don't have a download that I can find on their site, so you may just have to wait for an update to come.
<BrandonBolton> Alright, thank you anyways guys. I was just excited for the update.
<almoxarife> BrandonBolton: ppa have it
<BrandonBolton> almoxarife, How do I do that?
<aktest> eee
<aktest> asdf
<almoxarife> BrandonBolton: add the ppa, then update/upgrade, but at your own risk
<BrandonBolton> almoxarife, Alright, I will try that. Thank you.
<urfr332gO> BrandonBolton, the ppa on the vlc site just 404d me.
<BrandonBolton> urfr332gO, Sadly same here. The stable-daily seems to be down. :(
<almoxarife> urfr332gO: the version of ubuntu will affect a ppa avail
<almoxarife> BrandonBolton: what version you have?
<urfr332gO> BrandonBolton, almoxarife doh I tried the lucid ppa I was not looking I'm running oneric
<almoxarife> ppa:videolan/stable-daily <-- should work on 11.10
<BrandonBolton> almoxarife, currently I am 10.04
<almoxarife> BrandonBolton: good luck
<almoxarife> BrandonBolton: install y-ppa-manager, will make things easier, like locating a ppa
<myk_robinson> seen this a couple times today installing packages, any worries?       dpkg: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 29731 package 'fing':
<poyntz> hi, when i try to run mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdb1 /mnt/a I get this error - http://paste.kde.org/425132/
<poyntz> - I've installed hfsplus hfsutils and hfsprogs; why is it not mounting?
<poyntz> dmesg|tail gives this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/848083/
<nore> hi everybody!
<ljsoftnet> hello nore
<_Marcus> nore: Hello
<nore> I have a question about hosts in ubuntu
<nore> how can I alias www.mypetsite.com to localhost:8080?
<_Marcus> nore: I think Apache's default webpage(/var/www) goes to localhost
<nore> _Marcus, my problem is I'm using totally different server and I have to use localhost:8001. I wanted to rename it with a bit more meaningful host name
<_Marcus> nore: So instead of localhost, you want something else?
<nore> _Marcus, yes, but with port number
<Berzerker> in my pulse volume control, there's a device LADSPA Plugin Multiband EQ on Internal Audio Analog Stero which gets set as default every boot
<Berzerker> is there a way to disable it?
<nore> Is it possible or do I need to tune my web server for that?
<_Marcus> nore: I don't know about the port number, but there is a file that contains your computers name, so you can connect to it on computers in your network with that name.
<sisar> i want Ubuntu to use the definition that 1KB=1024 bytes, and not 1000 bytes. How can I do this ? #oneiric
<nore> _Marcus, which file?
<_Marcus> nore: /etc/hostname
<nore> ok, _Marcus thanks a lot. I'll take a look at it
<_Marcus> nore: Okay. That'll only change your hostname though, so clients in your network can connect to http://yourcomputername/
<_Marcus> nore: Or any other protocol
<nore> _Marcus, :) thanks
<helloworld> when I try to download somthing my computer trys to connect to 192.0.0.1 and it is always saying a can't download something because it is from an unknown package
<playit> !s merlin
<helloworld> any suggestions?
<helloworld> hello?
<composite> hi
<h00k> helloworld: it sounds like a DNS issue
<Canadian1296> helloworld: I agree with h00k
<sisar> i want Ubuntu to use the definition that 1KB=1024 bytes, and not 1000 bytes. How can I do this ? #oneiric
<media> just installed XBMC on fresh minimal install. CPU usage is 100% when idling.
<bazhang> media, installed from where
<media> multimedia repos
<qwonky> Hello
<bazhang> !info xbmc
<ubottu> Package xbmc does not exist in oneiric
<blud> how do you get into the terminal console when you're running an 11.10 live cd?
<qwonky> I seem to be having a problem with running firewall status, whenever i launch conky, I get Conky: can't open /var/run/daemons/iptables: No such file or directory Conky: Could not open the file in the terminal, and my conky script looks like this  Firewall Status ${alignr}${if_existing  /var/run/daemons/iptables } Active${else}${alignr}Disabled$endif
<helloworld> thank you,  what would fix the DNS problem or where could i find the info to do so
<bazhang> media, no such package
<bazhang> media, perhaps you mean a 3rd party repo or PPA
<media> bazhang: 3rd party repo
<bazhang> media, contact them
<blud> is terminal not available on the 11.10 live cd?
<blud> i cant find it
<helloworld> blud, it should be
<blud> how do i access it? (I think i know how and its not there, but yeah)
<helloworld> created a shorcut on the desktop
<helloworld> (launcher)
<Berzerker> is it possible to have skype and another program output sound on the same input at the same time?
<SuperSniper> What
<Berzerker> same output*
<Berzerker> sorry
<SuperSniper> yes
<urfr332gO> blud, crtl-alt-t
<Berzerker> everytime I set one program (banshee) to my headset, skype stops working
<danes> how can I clone a usb live persistant ubuntu version to a external harddrive? I have both unmounted and src=/dev/sdi1, dest=/dev/sdh1
<helloworld> blud can you access it
<blud> i tried ctrl-alt-t, nothing happens
<Berzerker> when I set skype back to it, banshee stops working
<myk_robinson> any of you using Ubuntu Server in a business setting?
<SuperSniper> go to the sound settings
<helloworld> make a gnome-terminal launcher
<SuperSniper> and turn down banshee
<urfr332gO> blud, bad burn maybe it should be in the dash.
<blud> and if i type terminal in the new thingamagig nothing comes up for that
<Berzerker> SuperSniper: if I set Skype to use my headset, banshee gets auto-set back to my speakers
<samba35> trunk.if i have to configure trunk on linux ,what change i have to make in eth1 ? VLAN=yes and
<mohan_> My Ubuntu is not showing up my two partitions
<Berzerker> it's like skype wants to hog the output
<mohan_> it used to show it before
<mohan_> Any idea on how to bring it back ?
<urfr332gO> mohan_, where are you looking?
<mohan_> I am looking at the home folder
<Berzerker> SuperSniper: any ideas?
<mohan_> normally it's in the left panel
<urfr332gO> mohan_, try the disk utility as far as looking at the HD
<mohan_> let me check
<mohan_> is it a built in utility ?
<urfr332gO> mohan_, yeah
<helloworld> does anyone know how to fix the DNS problems that i discussed earlier
<mohan_> thanks
<mohan_> let me check
<leftist> Hey Seveas are you here?
<helloworld> blud, did you find terminal
<mohan_> Yes I got it now
<mohan_> I had to manually mount it
<urfr332gO> mohan_, had you added them to fstab?
<mohan_> do i have to do this every time or Ubuntu can remember ?
<mohan_> oh man..no idea on how to do it..i am a newbiew
<mohan_> newbie*
<urfr332gO> mohan_, are they NTFS partitions?
<mohan_> Yes...NTFS
<mohan_> :)
<god-zotac> can i get some help here with using keybindings in XFCE on ubuntu 11.10?  i have the keybindings set but on my multimedia device it isn't recognizing them at as being pressed, however the xfce keyboard settings recognizes them as pressed, but they aren't effective, yet the same command i have mapped works if manually ran or if mapped to other keyboard key presses
<urfr332gO> mohan_, ubuntu wont mount a internal partition automatically external will be though
<mohan_> ok
<mohan_> thank ou
<mohan_> you*
<urfr332gO> mohan_, should of been in home though you might run chkdsk if any are windows OS's
<cfhowlett> urfr332gO   mohan chkdsk /f for the fixes...
<Danny_Joris> Hi, I downloaded the musicbrainz VM and following the instructions here: http://musicbrainz.org/doc/MusicBrainz_Server/Setup
<Danny_Joris> I'm trying to get the IP address of my vm
<hydrox24> god-zotac: what exactly is your multimedia device?
<Danny_Joris> if I check with ifconfig, this is what I get for eth0 inet addr: fe80::a00:27ff:fe88:b42a/64
<mohan_> ok
<mohan_> thanks
<matt-whi> How do I get a BCM4322 card working with Oneiric?
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: its a usb headset with + and - for volume up and down
<urfr332gO> Danny_Joris, not really supported here.
<hydrox24> god-zotac: interesting, and xfce sees this as a keyboard?
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: i have a bash script written to control pulse audio on the correct audio device
<Blue1> Danny_Joris: ipv6?
<Danny_Joris> urfr332gO: ubuntu server then?
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: it sees the keypresses as XF86RaiseVolume or XF86LowerVolume
<Danny_Joris> Blue1: inet6
<cfhowlett> matt-whi  system>administration>hardware drivers should pick that up...
<urfr332gO> Danny_Joris, if nobody helps I would try ##linux not sure really. :)
<Blue1> Danny_Joris: out of my league...
<god-zotac> or XF86AudioRaise  / XF86AudioLower i mean
<Analica> hi alL!
<Danny_Joris> ok cool - tnx
<hydrox24> god-zotac: OK, and is the issue that when you press them, nothing happens to the volume?
<playit> hey
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: it works fine with the same headset on my gentoo box
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: when i press them it isn't issuing the custom command i have set to be run, which is 'usbctl plus'
<hydrox24> god-zotac: I have multimedia keys on my laptop mapped to those and they work great!
<playit> im trying to figure out why samba does not work on my ubuntu 11.10 installation.. Only non stock thing I have done to it is 'gnome-shell' which is gnome 3.2
<god-zotac> however manually running the command usbctl plus will increase the volume correctly, so i know its not my script
<Analica> Please tell me a analog of TOR?
<god-zotac> the onion router?
<hydrox24> god-zotac: why do you need to have a script mapped, can't you just map the keys straight to XF86AudioLower etc
<ablyss> whats a good midi program for ubuntu that does soundbanks or similar
<Analica> Please tell me a analog of TOR?
<Analica> how write scipt here?
<_Marcus> Analica: What do you mean?
<hydrox24> Analica: Please don't repeat yourself so quickly, also that question isn't ubuntu related
<Analica> Please tell me a analog of TOR?
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: because i want it to only increase volume or decrease volume on the headset, not the primary channel or other audio devices
<Analica> toooor
<_Marcus> !ot | Analica
<ubottu> Analica: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Analica> ananimouse
<Analica> analogue?
<Analica> Whta?
<Analica> ANALOG OF TOR!???
<Canadian1296> Analica: Type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" then repeat your question there.
<god-zotac> gosh Analica stfu, some people are actually wanting some real support here!
<matt-whi> system>administrator>drivers not working for BCM4322. removed bcmkernel-source; installed fwcutter and installer, still nothing
<hydrox24> Analica: This is not the placce to ask that question, you WILL be kicked
<Analica> and here what?
<_Marcus> Analica: maybe you're not getting this, a lot of people don't for some reason. This is the Ubuntu Support channel. Ubuntu-related questions are asked here.
<Zac_o_O> hello
<hydrox24> god-zotac: does it work fine when you map it straight to the XF86Audio thing
<cfhowlett> matt-whi   I've had great success with the broadcom linux STA driver - You have to do some terminal work though ...
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: it is not needing mapped, the odd thing is xfce recognizes the keypress as XF86Audio*
<Analica> and where top channel?
<Analica> tor
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: it just is like there is some other XF86Audio* mapped somewhere outside of the Keyboard settings in xfce
<matt-whi> cfhowlett- I would definitely prefer terminal work...tried a few things but am starting to go crazy. It's a fresh install of 11.10
<Canadian1296> Analica: Go to #ubuntu-offtopic and stop replying here.
<_Marcus> Analica: you are on the wrong IRC network.
<hydrox24> so the issue is that it doesn't run the script, it just runs the XF86Audio things?
<_Marcus> Analica: irc.oftc.net is what you are looking for
<_Marcus> Analica: There you will find the channel #tor
<Analica> HI ALL!!! MY NAME IS ICA!!! AND I LOVE...
<_Marcus> ...what
<hydrox24> can someone kick Analica please... this is getting annoying
<cfhowlett> matt-whi   see http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: it just recognizes the input from the headset as XF86Audio  in the keyboard settings in xfce.. but it doesn't seem to recognize them when really pressed
<f20062e> LOL # analica....troll
<cfhowlett> ...and it begins...
<Canadian1296> hydrox24: How do we call an operator?
<hydrox24> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<_Marcus> !ops
<Canadian1296> !ops
<hydrox24> Don't normally do that though, just "/ignore" Analica
<matt-whi> chowlett: checking now
<god-zotac> can Analica not just grow up and respect the other people here? i mean what the heck does someone get out of being so immature and childish
<Canadian1296> Lol oops. I didn't see two others already did it...
<hydrox24> remember that Ops are real people and probs don't like being bothered
<hydrox24> yeh Canadian1296 that's ok
<Flannel> !tor | Analica
<ubottu> Analica: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<hydrox24> god-zotac: sorry, gotta get this straight, so pressing the key on the headset does the XF86Audio thing butn that isn't what you want? Or does it not do anything?
<cfhowlett> matt-whi   my suggestion:  do the process then save it in a dropbox or something.  I just re-installed ubuntustudio a few hours ago - lost the wifi.  However, I had saved the folders in my admin /home.  a bit of modprobe and insmod and it turns out I DIDN'T have to go scavenge wifi at Staples - it all came back swimmingly.
 * ablyss is having fun with openshot video editor
<Analica> hydrox24, are you FAP (full a person)?
<god-zotac> hydrox24::  it recognizes it as XF86AudioRaise when I press the + but only in the XFCE Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts,  when i map the command to that it does not run the command, however if i map say ctrl + up to the same command, it works fine..
<god-zotac> it is like something else is taking precedence over my custom mapping and not allowing my command to be ran, when i press the button i will see the active window title blink like it is doing something, but it does nothing..
<matt-whi> ok, I have the STA driver installed plus fwcutter and still nothing. When I activate STA it says "wireless is disabled by hardware switch." rkill list says "Hard blocked: YES"
<hydrox24> god-zotac: very strange indeed
<hydrox24> matt-whi: do you have a function key to turn on/off wifi?
<cfhowlett> matt-whi   pretty sure it's one or the other, i.e. the instructions to black list and rmmod previous drivers...
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: and like i said,  on my gentoo install using the same settings, same headset, it works as i'd want
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: but on ubuntu, it seems to do nothing. i don't know if i need some kind of keybinding daemon to be running or if some other binding is already mapped to the XF86Audio*  that I am trying to use.
<hydrox24> god-zotac: Well, that issue is strange indeed, what about trying a different WM (It probably wont' change it so fon
<poyntz> I tried to convert a 32 gb flash drive to hfs and now I can't open or format it
<poyntz> please help
<hydrox24> god-zotac: Well, that issue is strange indeed, what about trying a different WM (It probably wont' change it so don't go to too much trouble)
<hydrox24> poyntz: when you plug it in, what happens?
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: i'd rather get it working with xfce. i don't want to change wm's over this issue lol
<hydrox24> god-zotac: that's fine, I understand
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: take a look at this, it seems to be related:  http://linux.bigresource.com/Debian-Multimedia-XF86Audio-multimedia-keys-not-working-in-Squeeze-EHYAJ1tc9.html
<hydrox24> god-zotac: doing now.
<dipix> poyntz: do you own a Mac?
<_Marcus> dipix: a better question would be, do you have any machines running OS X
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: too bad, i have xfce4-volumed installed already
<Canadian1296> _Marcus: Haha I have a Mac, but I've always wanted a hackintosh
<Analica> Help ME please me bad englesh and i cunt enter in my Ubuntu (((
<cfhowlett> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<_Marcus> Analica: What is your native language?
<hydrox24> cfhowlett: what are you doing that for?
<cfhowlett> _Marcus   trolling
<Analica> I cunt enter in Ubuntu (((
<hydrox24> everyone should just do: "/ignore Analica"
<_Marcus> cfhowlett: How do you know?
<Analica> Russian
<dipix> _Marcus: Ahh! forgot about the hackintosh community
<brightspark> cfhowlett, not speaking good english is not trolling
<hydrox24> that's what I did :)
<_Marcus> Analica: You would be better off in another channel
<_Marcus> !ru | Analica
<ubottu> Analica: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<brightspark> Analica, it is #ubuntu-ru I think
<dipix> but that's irrelevant at the moment
<Analica> there are no people ((
<Canadian1296> brightspark: But he was trolling.
<Analica> i cunt enter help here me please
<Canadian1296> Analica: There are 62 members.
<Analica> bots
<Analica> see names
<Canadian1296> Analica: It is spelled "can't"
<bobo37773> any way to change from military time in evolution email client? I mean in the per email header that is.
<dipix> cunt! hahahahahaha
<bobo37773> haha
<brightspark> misspelling =/= troll
<Analica> yes i cunt (((
<hydrox24> dipix: watch the language
<poyntz> sorry to all who were trying to help me before
<_Marcus> Who was dipix?
<poyntz> for some reason my pc randomly rebooted
<Canadian1296> There's no way he's not doing that intentionally. I already gave him the correct spelling.
<poyntz> don't remember telling it to
<bobo37773> poyntz: thats not good
<_Marcus> poyntz: What was your problem you were having again?
<f10ppiek0k> anyone in here good with pcaps?
<webspyder> tcpdump?
<_Marcus> !anyone | fl0ppiek0k
<ubottu> fl0ppiek0k: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hydrox24> !pcaps
<webspyder> or wireshark?
<poyntz> _Marcus: after installing the packages hfsplus, hfsutils and hfsprogs i opened gparted and tried to format my 32 gb usb stick to hfs+
<f10ppiek0k> both
<f10ppiek0k> how can i select all packets and extract the raw data
<hydrox24> poyntz: when you plug it in, what happens?
<poyntz> _Marcus: unfortunately, this just made the usb stick inaccessible, and I'm not unable to format it back to nfts
<poyntz> *now unable
<Canadian1296> webspyder: What do you need to know about wireshark?
<_Marcus> poyntz: Do you have a machine running OS X?
<Athanasius>  /37
<cfhowlett> poyntz   I trashed  an 8g stick cross using btw OSX and Ubuntu.  Never did get it working again, couldn't format either.
<poyntz> hydrox24: when I plug it in it shows up as a mountable removable media
<webspyder> f10ppiek0k needs to know not me
<globalrick> test
<poyntz> hydrox24: when i try to mount it i get an error
<dipix> this is what I was laughing at (Analica> i cunt enter help here me please) thanks for kicking me out
<poyntz> _Marcus: no I don't :/
<bobo37773> globalrick: I see you test worked
<_Marcus> mmm
<_Marcus> poyntz: Can you format it as FAT32?
<pangolin> dipix: you clearly didn't read the guidelines did you
<poyntz> cfhowlett: i'm hoping that doesn't happen to me
<globalrick> bobo - yeah haha. I just got xchat on my ubuntu computer
<poyntz> _Marcus: I tried but no luck
<_Marcus> poyntz: Can you format it as anything?
<f10ppiek0k> i need to strip all packet headers from a pcap file so that i am left with the raw data
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: i figured it out,  my problem was actually just the opposite of that guys post i linked you to. removing xfce4-volumed fixed it and allowed my command to execute normally
<hydrox24> poyntz: you don't need to mount it to reformat it with gparted
<hydrox24> god-zotac: nice!
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: i was almost sure that something was interfering with the mappings, and it was xfce4-volumed :)
<hydrox24> god-zotac: I'm proud of you ^.^
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: i will pastebin my script so you can have a clearer understanding of what i was trying to accomplish
<blud> on 11.10 ubuntu live cd, it does see my VGA out to my TV
<blud> but on 10.04 mythbuntu it doesnt seem to see it
<poyntz> _Marcus: when I try it says it's been formatted
<blud> any chance i can get it working on the 10.04 mythbuntu?
<poyntz> _Marcus: but if I close and reopen gparted it shows it as hfs again
<_Marcus> poyntz: Does it give you the option to format over that format?
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: https://gist.github.com/1862119
<Berzerker> everytime I skip a song in banshee, it sets the audio output back to the default, any way to lock it?
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: raw data as in hex?
<poyntz> _Marcus: yep
<DrDnar1> Anybody know a lot about SSH?
<f10ppiek0k> raw as in raw....if you cat out hex you get hex... if you select a frame and hit ctrl+h to save the raw to disk ...then cat that out you will see what i mean
<_Marcus> !anyone | DrDnar
<ubottu> DrDnar: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dipix> O_o
<f10ppiek0k> i can do it one frame at a time
<poyntz> _Marcus: if I delete the partition, what will happen?
<_Marcus> poyntz: it will wipe all data on that partition
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: ok let me check
<f10ppiek0k> but dang that is not the best way to do it with 27kb at 528bytes per frame
<poyntz> _Marcus: is that all?
<_Marcus> poyntz: Yeah
<poyntz> _Marcus: like I'm not too fazed about the data
<poyntz> _Marcus: I just want my 32gb stick mountable again
<_Marcus> poyntz: Just repartition it
<poyntz> _Marcus: what do you mean?
<_Marcus> poyntz: Remove the current partition on it, and put a new one on it
<_Marcus> poyntz: What are you going to use it for?
<_Marcus> poyntz: Booting?
<poyntz> _Marcus: I get an input/output error
<poyntz> _Marcus: when I try to delete the partition
<_Marcus> poyntz: Idk
<poyntz> _Marcus: I want to use it for booting Mac OS X
<_Marcus> poyntz: Ah.
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell my why i keep getting memory error with php ... i have changed it to 256M memory but it still runs out at less than 1M ... im useing nginx
<_Marcus> poyntz: I think you have to have their partition it
<jgcampbell300> with php5
<_Marcus> poyntz: Mac OS Extended with Journaling
<_Marcus> Anyway, I'm off
<_Marcus> Goodbye, all
<jgcampbell300> i keep getting 502 Bad Gateway
<DrDnar> Oh, fine, _Marcus . . . Here comes a paragraph: I'm trying to set up a computer to accept incoming SSH connections for a single user from a computer with PuTTY. I generated a private key with ssh-keygen, copied the private key to the computer I want to SSH from, converted it into a .ppk file with puttygen, and can't login.
<pnorman> DrDnar: did it work from the computer you generated the private key on?
<DrDnar> ssh localhost gives me another shell, so I assume so.
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: So do you mean all of the symbols and stuff when using cat on the pcap file?
<f10ppiek0k> yep
<chachin> dang 1340 users
<f10ppiek0k> i need the raw
<chachin> ok
<f10ppiek0k> so i can file carve on the "stream"
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: If you use "strings" instead of cat will that give you what you need?
<chachin> http://i.imgur.com/Yr8mz.png  << i was trying to do a vps and when im on the step to put my name.. i misspelled it and wheni hit back space.. it did this
<chachin> on ubuntu
<f10ppiek0k> no i have to extract a word document
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: oh I get it
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: Are you doing a challenge?
<poyntz> *hackintosh
<poyntz> gah
<poyntz> this stick was $65 - what a waste
<poyntz> wish i new how to fix the hfsplus package on oneric so it doesn't do it to anyone else
<FloodBot1> poyntz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrDnar> pnorman, ssh localhost gives me another shell, so it's working. For the record, the computer is currently connected locally through a network switch.
<f10ppiek0k> if i carve out the files using the pcap it sees the magic bytes....and saves a zip file...but i have the frame data inside the file so it is corrupt
<hydrox24> poyntz: Can YOU HEAR ME?
<f10ppiek0k> bobo37773 yes
<hydrox24> poyntz: you don't need to mount it to reformat it with gparted
<poyntz> hydrox24: sorry, what did you say?
<hydrox24> poyntz: you don't need to mount it to reformat it with gparted
<poyntz> hydrox24: i know this
<poyntz> hydrox24: i never mounted
<hydrox24> why can't you just reformat it then>
<poyntz> hydrox24: i'm not able to mount it
<poyntz> it won't mount
<pnorman> DrDnar: try turning on logging with putty
<hydrox24> poyntz: that doesn't matter.
<hydrox24> just plug it in and open gparted
<poyntz> hydrox24: i'm not sure
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: There is a way to copy the data from wireshark into a text editor. after that save it as the correct file extension. are you able to follow the stream all the way?
<hydrox24> poyntz: about?
<poyntz> hydrox24: i've tried and it keeps giving me errors
<f10ppiek0k> bobo37773: no
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: did you check out my script for the volume control through pulse audio on the headset?
<hydrox24> poyntz: like?
<hydrox24> god-zotac: no sorry, missed it
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: No you can't follow the stream?
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: https://gist.github.com/1862135
<poyntz> sudo gparted
<poyntz> sorry
<f10ppiek0k> bobo37773: no
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: Which challenge?
<hydrox24> poyntz: sorry?
<f10ppiek0k> bobo37773: i wish i could i would not be on here
<DrDnar> pnorman, thanks, it works now. But why does logging make it work?
<poyntz> hydrox24: Could not detect file system.
<poyntz> Input/output error during write on /dev/sdb
<poyntz> Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sdb: Input/output error
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: Which challenge? Where from?
<f10ppiek0k> bobo37773: why... ;)
<BoomerBile> what user/group does apache2 run as by default?
<pnorman> DrDnar: i wasn't expecting it to make it work. my guess is that some other putty setting changed at the same time. you have to specify the putty key in the connection options under connection > ssh > auth
<f20062e> BoomerBile : www-data
<hydrox24> poyntz: if you don't care about the data on the device then try "mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdb"
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: Cause if its the one over at security override it cannot be done without wordpad in windows. I tried every way in linux
<BoomerBile> f20062e, thanks
<f20062e> BoomerBile : np
<f10ppiek0k> oh no this is a capture the flag comp
<hydrox24> poyntz: be very careful to type the right device, it could wipe your HDD if you get it wrong
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: Oh gotcha
<hydrox24> god-zotac: nice job, awesome script man!
<f10ppiek0k> so you got any ideas?
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: upload the file somewhere Ill look at it if you want
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: it works great when using a headset for voip calls
<f10ppiek0k> where is a good place...since megaupload went down
<god-zotac> f10ppiek0k:: mediafire.com
<hydrox24> god-zotac: Unfortunately,  I use earphones which have the earphone output part for the iphone (3 sections to the 3.5mm jack)
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: really? megaupload down? for good? bummer. I dont know whereever
<poyntz> hydrox24: it didn't change anything
<Ben64> poyntz: what did it say
<matt-whi> How do I solve the problem: WIRELESS NETWORKS DISCONNECTED in the dropdown? I have BCM4322 card: 1) Broadcom STA wireless driver activated; firmwareb43-installer is installed; b43-fwcutter is installed; Enable Wireless is checked
<hydrox24> bobo37773: http://arstechnica.com/search/#megaupload
<hydrox24> poyntz: did nothing happen?
<god-zotac> hydrox24::  does your headset have volume control buttons on it though?
<DrDnar> pnorman: Freaky.
<jgcampbell300> can anyone help me with this PHP Fatal error:  Allowed memory size of 262144 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 261900 bytes) in Unknown on line 0
<jgcampbell300> Could not startup.
<hydrox24> god-zotac: yes, but I think that they are designed to output data to the iDevices, not normal laptop line-outs
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: my headset is a playstation 3 headset, i had to tweak kernel drivers and hw vendor id's just to get it to work lol
<hydrox24> !ot jgcampbell300
<hydrox24> !ot | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<poyntz> Ben64 hydrox24 : http://paste.kde.org/425138/
<matt-whi> Sorry, the issue is "Wireless networks device not ready;" using a BCM4322
<god-zotac> hydrox24:: i done a writeup on this headset a few months ago on linuxquestions.org   it is a great headset to use with linux
<Ben64> poyntz: doesn't look bad
<f10ppiek0k> bobo37773:   http://www.mediafire.com/file/udpxf4ucmq64mc1/pcapfile.pcap
<Gaflana> Hi all! have questions
<matt-whi> cfhowlett - still stuck - STA is installed but still having issues
<hydrox24> !someone | Gaflana
<ubottu> Gaflana: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<poyntz> Ben64 hydrox24 : I still can't mount it
<hydrox24> poyntz: what was the output of the command?
<Gaflana> Ubuntu have special editions?
<Ben64> poyntz: pastebin fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<hydrox24> !details | Gaflana
<ubottu> Gaflana: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cfhowlett> Gaflana   every edition is "special" = what do you want to do?
<poyntz> hydrox24: http://paste.kde.org/425138/
<hydrox24> Gaflana: what about special editions?
<hydrox24> poyntz: TY
<poyntz> Ben64: Cannot open /dev/sdb1
<poyntz> Cannot open /dev/sdb1
<poyntz> - sorry
<Gaflana> Special edition of Ubuntu for gays...
<poyntz> double paste
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: got it. looking at it now...
<Gaflana> double past is good yes
<sahil_> hi
<Ben64> poyntz: sudo, and i said /dev/sdb not sdb1 :)
<bobo37773> hydrox24: thanks. good site. bookmarked
<hydrox24> poyntz: try "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1"
<poyntz> Ben64: sudo: /dev/sdb: command not found
<hydrox24> bobo37773: yeh, I love ars
<Ben64> poyntz: ...
<Gaflana> Ubuntu have a special edition of Ubuntu for gays?
<cfhowlett> Gaflana   no.
<Gaflana> Ubuntu have a special edition for gays?
<Ben64> poyntz: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<Gaflana> why?
<sahil_> i am having some fgrlx driver problem
<poyntz> Ben64: poyntz@poyntz-compaq-621:~/Desktop$ "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<poyntz> bash: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb: No such file or directory
<cfhowlett> Gaflana   feel free to create your own...
<hydrox24> Can everyone please run "/ignore Gaflana"
<Gaflana> But have satanic edition...
<Gaflana> And for gays why not?
<Veritas> !join mert
<Ben64> Veritas: /join
<Ben64> poyntz: don't use the quotes.....
<Gaflana> Oh my own...
<matt-whi> Removing bcmwl-kernel-source
<sahil_> i am having some fgrlx driver problem in oneric
<Gaflana> UbuntuGayOS?
<poyntz> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/848138/
<sahil_> plz shut up gaflana
<Gaflana> I must use "Remi" in name?
<hydrox24> sahil_: don't feed the trolls
<Gaflana> sahil_, why?
<Gaflana> sahil_, You are a muslim?
<meskarune> Gaflana: why don't you make the gay edition of ubuntu?
<f20062e> what i want to know is how did the trolls get out of WOW?
<urfr332gO> !op Gaflana
<sahil_> ok hydrox24
<Gaflana> fu muslim and stfu!!!
<Ben64> if you ignore them, they go away
<secnoob> whats wrong with muslims?
<urfr332gO> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<sahil_> i am having some fgrlx driver problem in oneric can anybody help to sort out the matter?
<matt-whi> Not sure if this problem is fixed in UbuntuGayOS or UbuntuDevilOS or whatever, but why won't BCM4322 card connect on 11.10?
<poyntz> hydrox24: http://paste.kde.org/425144/
<zykotick9> !broadcom | matt-whi have you seen?
<ubottu> matt-whi have you seen?: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Berzerker> does anyone know of a way for me to have skype output over the same output as other applications (such as music) etc.
<Berzerker> when I set skype to a specific output, all other sounds cut out
<Berzerker> (which are using that output)
<poyntz> hydrox24: still doesn't mount :(
<matt-whi> zykotick9 / ubottu: Here is setup: 1) bcmwl-kernel-source removed; 2) b43 fwcutter installed; 3) firmware b43-installer installed - wireless option does not appear in dropdown
<poyntz> Ben64: did that output tell you anything you didn't already know?
<zykotick9> matt-whi: i have no futher input (don't have that chipset), and ubottu is a bot.
<sahil_> @ubonttu can u help in fixing video driver problem?
<matt-whi> zykotick tx; going crazy over here though
<zykotick9> !tab > matt-whi
<ubottu> matt-whi, please see my private message
<urfr332gO> sahil_, ubottum is a bot and you would use a tab complete for a nic not @.
<cfhowlett> matt-whi It's my understanding that the linux sta will conflict with any/all other wifi drivers.
<poyntz> Ben6 hydrox24 : if I run mount out of shell I get: hfs: unable to find HFS+ superblock
<matt-whi> chhowlett- my understanding too. I disabled it on an install on a different system and it solved the problem. On this system, it's not helping though
<poyntz> Ben64 hydrox24 : even after running your commands
<gordon1234> matt-whi, I had a similar issue with my BCM4211. Is your wi-fi light on when you boot up? It there a hardware wi-fi switch? I only had sucess with the B43 driver, after removing all fwctutter and firmware.
<cfhowlett> matt-whi   ok.  pretty sure there's a solution, but I don't know where.  Ask the experts here or on the forums...
<zowsz> good bye all
<matt-whi> cfhowlett - no problem, thank you for all of your help!
<poyntz> Ben64 hydrox24 : and the hfs+ filesystem won't even mount on Mac OS
<gordon1234> matt-whi *is there a hardware switch?
<matt-whi> gordon1234; hardware wifi switch is on, Linux STA is disabled
<gordon1234> matt-whi, can you check if you have anything blacklisted?
<matt-whi> gordon1234 - can you tell me the terminal command for that by chance?
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: pretty rough file. any clues at all? the whole thing looks like straight hex garbage? you are sure it is a .doc file?
<f10ppiek0k> yeah
<f10ppiek0k> bob37773: the comp is to find pdfs and docs on a server
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: yeah? you mean you are sure it is .doc? is that what yeah means?
<zykotick9> matt-whi: to check for blacklists "cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" might work
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: so there are multiple files in this one capture?
<f10ppiek0k> bob37773: if you use foremost on the pcap file you will get a few jpgs and a zip
<matt-whi> zykotick9...running now
<f10ppiek0k> bob37773: the most recent versions of office use zip files with diffrent extenstions
<f10ppiek0k> bob37773: which is why foremost sees them as zip
<f10ppiek0k> bob37773: you should be able to unzip any 2007 doc and docx file
<matt-whi> zykotick9, pretty sure this is the issue since I tried it a while back but this terminal command isn't working. Googling now to figure out how to check if I'm blacklisted in the terminal
<f10ppiek0k> bob37773: however, if you foremost carve the zip from the pcap and attempt to unzip it you endup with it saying there are more bytes than need to be
<f10ppiek0k> so i need to strip all packet data from the pcap
<gordon1234> matt-whi, is the wi-fi LED light on?
<zykotick9> matt-whi: sorry my suggestion didn't work (different distros).  i'm no help with your wireless issue, just saw the blacklist question and through it out there.  good luck.
<f10ppiek0k> leaving me with only the zip...i did notice a little bit after the file starts in the stream that all the packets are ~520 bytes....except for one that is 84
<matt-whi> zykotick9, I think you're right, though...because I did this check a couple of hours ago and it did say I was blacklisted...can't remember the terminal command though - !
<matt-whi> gordon1234, I have a wifi switch and it's on; the LED light has flashed also
<f10ppiek0k> i thought about padding it until it meets the zip file requirements in the beginning of the zip file definition.
<matt-whi> How do I check if I'm blacklisted?
<mcurran> Is there a way to do a full-upgrade, but ignore a few packages, like the linux-image and kernel upgrade package?  I want all the updated software, but don't want to get the kernel it's pointing to.
<mcurran> I tried doing aptitude hold, but that didn't work
<gordon1234> matt-whi, cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<mcurran> now I gotta worry about finding where those held packages are and unhold them
<gordon1234> matt-whi, sorry to keep asking, but is the wi-fi LED on constantly?
<zykotick9> !pinning | mcurran something i haven't played with, but i believe pinning allows for version preferences, good luck.
<ubottu> mcurran something i haven't played with, but i believe pinning allows for version preferences, good luck.: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<matt-whi> gordon1234, no, actually it's not on constantly; it's flickered on though periodically
<matt-whi> zykotick9, that terminal command returns: "No such file or directory" I'm on Oneiric, does that help?
<zykotick9> matt-whi: sorry i don't have access to an ubuntu install to check?  someone else needs to help you...
<matt-whi> zykotick9, thank you for all your help, very much appreciate it!
<matt-whi> What is the terminal command to check blacklists on 11.10 Oneiric?
<Gaflana> I am obliged to use the word "Remix" in the title of the distribution?
<zykotick9> matt-whi: does this list anything "ls /etc/modprobe.d/black*"?
<matt-whi> zykotick9, no, I don't have an etc dir
<Gaflana> HI ALL!!! HELP PLEASE!!!
<zykotick9> matt-whi: OK!  good luck then, i'm done.
<Gaflana> I am obliged to use the word "Remix" in the title of the distribution?
<Gaflana> I am obliged to use the word "Remix" in the title of the my own distribution?
<Ben64> !ot | Gaflana
<ubottu> Gaflana: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<matt-whi> zykotick9--I hear ya...I'm about 5 minutes away from buying Windows 8...joke joke joke
<Gaflana> I am obliged to use the word "Remix" in the title of the my own distribution BASED ON UBUNTU?
<gordon1234>  matt-whi, cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and see if you BCM driver is in there
<Ben64> Gaflana: this is a support channel, this isn't the place for that question, also don't spam
<zykotick9> gordon1234: without a /etc directory that will be difficult ;)
<Gaflana> its not spam
<Gaflana> I want make distr base on Ubuntu
<Ben64> when you ask the same thing 4 times in 2 minutes it is spam
<zykotick9> Gaflana: it's also not a technical support question
<gordon1234> zykotick9, eh? no /etc directory, are you serious?
<Gaflana> Where to ask legal questions?
<matt-whi> when I do ls, I don't see an etc dir, i must be missing something really basic
<zykotick9> gordon1234: that's the last report?
<hiexpo> legak ?'s
<hiexpo> legal <
<Ben64> matt-whi: "ls / | grep etc"
<Gaflana> Where to ask legal questions?
<gordon1234> matt-whi, cd /etc/modprobe.d
<Gaflana> jurisprudence
<Ben64> Gaflana: not here
<Gaflana> And here?
<Gaflana> And where?
<hiexpo> probally at the law office
<mputtr> retain yourself a lawyer
<matt-whi> for "ls / | grep etc" returns : "bash: ls/: No such file or directory"
<Ben64> matt-whi: there needs to be a space between ls and /
<virtuaposta> matt-whi, give space in between ls and / :)
<Gaflana> Beh64, what may you say about my name?
<Gaflana> nice?
<matt-whi> well...that did something different...red etc just appeared
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: Sorry. I cannot even figure out how you decoded this thing.
<matt-whi> should I run the modprobe command now?
<helo> i just installed a new motherboard, and now jackd isn't working... is there some config file with settings for my old audio driver that i need to modify?
<Ben64> matt-whi: that means you do in fact have an /etc directory
<cfhowlett> helo   new mobo probably = new install...
<Gaflana> Ben64, what may you say about my name?
<Ben64> !ot | Gaflana
<helo> cfhowlett: everything works flawlessly :/
<helo> aside from jack, at least
<Gaflana> ot?
<Gaflana> = nice?
<Ben64> offtopic, take the banter elsewhere
<cfhowlett> helo   exactly...
<Ben64> this is a support channel ONLY.
<f10ppiek0k> bobo37773: i opened the pcap in a hex editor and wireshark....started looking for bytes that matched
<helo> complete reinstall just to get jack working? :/
<helo> sounds like a windows kind of fix heh
<mputtr> can you refresh the driver?
<mputtr> have it rescan drivers?
<hiexpo> !ot | Gaflana
<ubottu> Gaflana: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> helo   you could try purging all jack and then reinstalling.
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: You said earlier that you did not include the last packet because of its size right? Maybe thats the problem.
<Gaflana> Ben64, Do you like my name? Seriously nice? yes?
<f10ppiek0k> no i did
<bobo37773> oh ok
<Ben64> Gaflana: stop.
<hiexpo> kick
<matt-whi> Ben64, ok I am in /etc/modprobe.d; what command do I type now
<Gaflana> Ben64, just i jew...
<Gaflana> am
<mputtr> *facepalm*
<f10ppiek0k> i basically need to strip the ethernet frame from it
<Ben64> matt-whi: dunno, i wasn't the one who told you to do anything with that, i just showed you that you have /etc
<matt-whi> ben64, haha ok.
<matt-whi> How do I run the command "blacklist.conf" from the terminal?
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: Yeah I'm lost. I guess it is above my skill level
<Ben64> matt-whi: its not a command, its a config file
<Blue1> matt-whi: you don't run a config file
<f10ppiek0k> i have been on this one flag for hours
<meskarune> matt-whi: do "locate blacklist.conf" to find it
<Gaflana> Ben64, have dinner together? ...
<hiexpo> matt-whi, that is not a terminal command
<Blue1> meskarune: assumes that locate is installed.
<meskarune> ubuntu doesn't come with locate installed....?
<Gaflana> please
<cfhowlett> meskarune   shows up in mine...
<hiexpo> matt-whi, google blackilisting a driver
<Blue1> meskarune: mine didnot.
<meskarune> weird
<Ben64> meskarune: i believe it does
<meskarune> I thought it was...
<Ben64> or at least mine did
<b__> Anyone willing to help?
<meskarune> I use it all the time to find paths to files
<Gaflana> Ben64, you can help me with it? Seriously please? please answer?
<cfhowlett> !ask|b__
<ubottu> b__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Blue1> meskarune: you know about updatedb right?
<Gaflana> cfhowlett, and you can help me please (?
<Gaflana> :(
<hiexpo> who'srunning shop tonight ?
<Blue1> no one
<Canadian1296> b__: We are (mostly) all willing to help. Ask away
<Gaflana> i am...
<meskarune> yes Blue1
<Gaflana> I bought a rubber ...
<Blue1> meskarune: cool -
<meskarune> you can't use locate without knowing that
<hiexpo> ping pangolin
<Blue1> meskarune: nope
<Gaflana> I bought new a rubber ... strawberries ...
<b__> I have connected a bluetooth devise via blueman, and enabled pulseaudio plugin, in the sound settings I can see the bt input and the volume level changing, but can hear no sound. I checked puvu control, and the alsa mixer, nothing is muted. I ran a sound record, which actually recorded the audio I could not hear
<meskarune> I'm really not a fan of pulse audio. lol
<meskarune> causes so many problmes
<b__> what are my other options...
<matt-whi> gordon1234, no the light isn't on constanly, every once in a while it blinks
<matt-whi> zykotick9, ok finally got the blacklist to work. It returns: "# replaced by b43 and ssb. blacklist bcm43xx"
<hiexpo> thanx
<meskarune> b__ I think gnome requires pulse audio, but there is also oss and alsa
<matt-whi> What does "blacklist bcm43xx" mean and is this why my bcm4322 won't work for wireless?
<nathan28> meskarune: i think we should let the guy who coded pulseaudio also code a replacement for init, it'll be great
<nathan28> meskarune: whoops wrong channel
<meskarune> lol
<nathan28> n/m everyone carry on
<hiexpo> matt-whi, blacklisting is stoping a driver fromloading
<terminhell> hi all
<matt-whi> hiexpo, how do I get it to work? Here is my setup: 1) BCM4322; 2) firmware-b43 installer installed; 3) b43-fwcutter installed; 4)bcmwl-kernel-source removed
<cfhowlett> terminhell   greetings
<Canadian1296> I have a .deb file. How do I install it?
<hiexpo> matt-whi, after you blacklisted what ever you dd you you restart that service ?
<terminhell> matt-whi: broadcom should just work, its been included into the kernel since 2.6
<cfhowlett> Canadian1296   sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Ben64> Canadian1296: double click
<Blue1> Canadian1296: sudo dpkg -i packagename
<matt-whi> hiexpo, I didn't blacklist to my knowledge, I just ran a check. This is a fresh 11.10 install
<Canadian1296> cfhowlett: Thanks :)
<cfhowlett> Canadian1296   no problem
<Ben64> Canadian1296: what are you installing? you couldn't get from repo?
<hiexpo> thaught you said you blacklisted something
<Toggaflana> HI ALL!!! HELP PLEASE!!!
<matt-whi> terminhell, I don't know, broadcom has caused me a ton of stress...I had similar issues on a different install of 11.10 (different machine) ... but that one solved itself a lot easier
<Ben64> !caps | Toggaflana
<Toggaflana> Ben64, hi!
<ubottu> Toggaflana: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nathan28> Toggaflana: ONOZ!
<Canadian1296> Ben64: Virtualbox
<hiexpo> Toggaflana, ask
<matt-whi> hiexpo, Something is blackisted, can't figure out how to get my wireless driver to work and I think that's the problem
<Toggaflana> onoz?
<nathan28> Toggaflana: what's the matter?
<terminhell> matt-whi: is there a wifi button/switch? You may try enabling it via hardware
<Toggaflana> oh ok
<Ben64> Canadian1296: virtualbox is available in the repositories
<matt-whi> terminhell, yes switch is activated
<Toggaflana> CAn you fuck me by kosher please?
<terminhell> matt-whi: try stopping and restarted dhcpd
<hiexpo> kick
<b__> Okay, so how do I enable playing over my speakers?
<b__> via bluetoothe
<Ben64> !language | Toggaflana
<ubottu> Toggaflana: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cfhowlett> now ignoring another idiot
<Toggaflana> no
<Toggaflana> plz
<matt-whi> terminhell what's dhcpd?
<terminhell> matt-whi: try sudo init.d stop dhcpd     then wait a few seconds, and init.d start dhcpd
<nathan28> Toggaflana: you might have to take that to #leviticus
<matt-whi> terminhell, running it now
<Ben64> oh, it was the same troll as before, only through tor
<terminhell> matt-whi:  then you may have to 'ifconfig wlan0 down' 'ifconfig wlan0 up' as sudo
<nathan28> terminhell: is ifconfig still supported?
<terminhell> cfhowlett: howdy
<shadowh511> nathan28: yes.
<terminhell> nathan28: as far as i know....
<cfhowlett> terminhell   greetings
<nathan28> ok not on ubuntu, didn't know if latest version had dropped it or not
<terminhell> ifconfig/iwconfig is part of the upstream kernals nowadays as far as i know
<Canadian1296> How do I test if my computer is capable of 64 bit
<matt-whi> terminhell, cfhowlett, Ben64 and all: thanks to all of you guys for your help. I'm going to log out and take a break...I'm pretty sure this is a blacklist issue but will try it again in the morning. Really appreciate all of your help for the community. Thanks again
<cfhowlett> matt-whi   good luck.  sounds like you're very close...
<terminhell> indeed
<terminhell> dhcpd is a daemon btw
<terminhell> or, module actually. used for...dhcp
<urfr332gO> Canadian1296, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<lotuspsychje> Canadian1296: when you try to install ubuntu it will say if its wrong architecture or not
<Canadian1296> Okay, I have 32 bit desktop installed right now. Can I install 64 bit in virtualbox (if my computer is capable)?
<meskarune> actually ifconfig doesn't work perfectly with newer kernels, so its recomended that people switch to ip2route
<meskarune> no canadian1296
<Canadian1296> So I need 32?
<meskarune> you need to have 64 installed to run 64 bit software
<nathan28> terminhell: iproute2
<nathan28> ifconfig is largely unmaintained, anyway, n/m
<terminhell> nathan28: ?
<terminhell> ok
<Canadian1296> meskarune: I have 32, and 32 virtualbox. Could I run a 64 bit os in the 32 bit virtualbox?
<meskarune> NO
<meskarune> you can only run 32 bit
<Canadian1296> meskarune lotuspsychje urfr332gO: Thanks
<terminhell> im sure there's ways of tricking a VM to running a 64bit on a 32 hardware, but i wouldnt try it.
<lotuspsychje> Canadian1296: to speed up your 32-bit you could consider an ssd 6g drive
<Canadian1296> lotuspsychje: I'm going to install 64 bit OS.
<alnr> i trashed my /etc/apt/sources.list. how can I know safely what to put back. fwiw, /proc/version  says (gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5) ) and /etc/debian_version says sid/wheezy
<bazhang> alnr, #debian
<lotuspsychje> Canadian1296: like everyone says here only possible 64bit Os to a 64BIT CPU+MOBO
<nathan28> lotuspsychje: not true
<alnr> bazhang: thanks. started there but then maybe though this was ubuntu due to that /proc/version
<urfr332gO> alnr, works nicely http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<nathan28> 32-bit will install to a 64-bit chip/board
<Canadian1296> I'm going to see if it is 64 bit capable
<nathan28> depends on the OEM's level of crankiness when they wrote the BIOS whether things work that way tho
<lotuspsychje> nathan28: he wants the reverse...64 to 32bit
<Ben64> Canadian1296: what model cpu?
<urfr332gO> alnr, ubuntu though
<alnr> urfr332gO: thanks, that looks great. jut now i'm not even sure, yes, what urf said
<nathan28> Canadian1296: grep flags /proc/cpuinfo
<lotuspsychje> nathan28: if i want to install 32bit ubuntu on my amd64 it refuses too..
<nathan28> lotuspsychje: like i said, depends on the BIOS implementation
<nathan28> ubuntu's installer may also prevent it, don't know
<Canadian1296> Ben64: How do I find out?
<alnr> why would /proc/version be referriing to ubuntu like that on a debian system i'm wondering
<Canadian1296> Ben64: Like I just got it today from a family member.
<urfr332gO> Canadian1296, is it a regular computer, loo it up on the web for info probably.
<urfr332gO> look
<urfr332gO> alnr, if your running debian I would s\ask there channel. :)
<alnr> urfr332gO: dont think i'm going to get much sympathy anywhere :)
<GhostWolf> hi all, i have an issue, recently my wireless mouse stops using the right and left mouse buttons i haven't done anything and my mouse is fully charged. can anyone help?
<amdorra> ok, after i installed gvim it's not showing in the dash home, i can only open it from the terminal does anyone know why?
<cfhowlett> GhostWolf   1: they do wear out 2. is this on blue tooth?  see #1
<cfhowlett> GhostWolf   #3 batteries?
<lotuspsychje> amdorra: some programs are just terminal based and not gui
<amdorra> gvum stands for Guivim
<amdorra> and i was using it before it worked just fine
<Plagiat_xD> Who can give a free shell?
<GhostWolf> cfhowlett, no its not bluetooth, and no its not a battery type wireless, its one that uses a charge stand, the mouse i have is a logitech mx laser 1000 its abit old mouse but haven't had it died on me at all but its just recently the mouse buttons stop working and i believe its only stopped on ubuntu, i can't right click to save an image or even left click the mouse button
<cfhowlett> GhostWolf   if you're dual booting, you should function check it in the other OS.
<chico> hi all... was wondering if anyone can help me out here..
<cfhowlett> chico   ask away...
<Plagiat_xD> Who can give a free shell?
<sahil_> can we share thoughts about unity design here?
<cfhowlett> Plagiat_xD   explain
<nathan28> Plagiat_xD: like at the beach?
<GhostWolf> cfhowlett, well i do dual boot, but each os is on a different hard drive, i believe i did check it when i was last on windows, but i don't remember, i can get back to you on that
<cfhowlett> sahil_   better to do so in @ubuntu-offtopic
<nathan28> or do you mean like Bash?
<sahil_> thnx...
<Canadian1296> It's 64 bit compatable. I'm installing ubuntu desktop 64 bit now :)
<Plagiat_xD> » nathan28 » How do you know how on the beach?
<chico> i had an secondary hdd icon on my xubuntu desktop. however, after i edited the /etc/fstab file its automatically mounted on boot up, but i don't see the drive on my desktop anymore.
<cfhowlett> GhostWolf   just replaced by (cheap) HP bluetooth mouse.  Silently failed.  Replaced for $19.99 at Staples + batteries
<Plagiat_xD> » cfhowlett » What's to explain?
<lotuspsychje> chico: you could try pysdm
<head_victim> alnr: Maybe try http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ but I would suggest not selecting any third party ones for now at least.
<tomvolek> i know this is an ubunut room, but does anybody knows how i can do scp from a windows box inot an ubuntu ?
<chico> i know where the drive is mounted to, but i'd like to have it on my desktop
<meskarune> Plagiat_xD: get a free shell from http://sdf.org/
<Canadian1296> tomvolek: Install the ssh server on the Ubuntu box
<GhostWolf> cfhowlett, well as i said this mouse isn't a bluetooth mouse and i don't have a money to replace it, it works fine just recently like few days ago i noticed the mouse buttons wasn't working when i was in rhythmbox and couldn't right click ont he songs to remove them from the playlist
<sahil_> hi...how to change the power  icon?
<Plagiat_xD> » meskarune » What is the point where you press to get an account?
<lotuspsychje> chico: might be somewhere in gconf-editor enable volumes visible on desktop
<cfhowlett> GhostWolf   understood.  perhaps a simple, gentle cleaning?  Other than that, I've no idea.
<sahil_> i want to change the power icon on the panal...how to do that.m using elementary theme
<zilly> What's the command to install the xorg import util?
<alnr> head_victim: i'm pretty scared what will happen to this sys on apt-get update; not even knowing if its deb or ub. i dont know how it got this way. i'm hoping i can look at packages folder and sort it out
<zilly> To import the display?
<GhostWolf> cfhowlett, i have no clue either lol never experienced this problem. and i love this mouse cause it has extra buttons
<chico> lotuspsychje, gconf-editor?
<meskarune> Plagiat_xD all you have to do to get an account is ssh in and sign up. ><
<lotuspsychje> !info gconf-editor | chico
<ubottu> chico: gconf-editor (source: gconf-editor): An editor for the GConf configuration system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 989 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<GhostWolf> anyways i will brb cfhowlett im gonna log off and restart under windows and see if it works there
<cfhowlett> GhostWolf   good luck
<GhostWolf> thanks cfhowlett
<Plagiat_xD> » meskarune » You can write here?
<alnr> head_victim: i think i musta converted it to ub from deb,at some point
<chico> i dont know much about that
<meskarune> Plagiat_xD: read the website, it will tell you everything you need know ><
<raptor67782> hello. how to unzip and force overwrite please?
<chico> lotuspsychje, you want me to install this app.. i haven';t a clue how to use this.
<chico> i'll try.
 * ThomasBoxley is away: never getting rid of this away message
<head_victim> alnr: it's Ubuntu, my /etc/debian_version also has debian release names there.
<chico> i still need help guys.. anyway of showing a hdd icon shortcut on my desktop?
<lotuspsychje> chico: install gconf-editor
<alnr> thank head_victim
<chico> its installed
<lotuspsychje> chico: ok now try gconf-editor from terminal and look in apps/nautilus/
<chico> okay
<dRounse> whats the difference between ethernet and patch cable ethernet?
<lotuspsychje> chico: is there desktop too?
<lotuspsychje> chico: apps/nautilus/desktop
<chico> i dont see nautilus
<chico> i do have desktop
<terminhell> "file manager"
<lotuspsychje> chico:try desktop: check volumes visible
<GhostWolf> hey cfhowlett well it seems the restart worked, it works in windows and now i checked and works again
<cfhowlett> GhostWolf   works again in ubuntu?
<GhostWolf> cfhowlett, yep. maybe something just needed to be rebooted
<chico> don't have it lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> chico: strange, maybe its changed in ocelot
<chico> should i install nautilus?
<dRounse> ! | patch cable
<lotuspsychje> chico: no nautilus is already default
<chico> i have xubuntu
<nathan28> chico: you have thunar
<chico> yep
<nathan28> you can install nautilus w/ apt or synaptic pkg mgr
<nathan28> may pull in all of GNOME tho
<terminhell> why not thunar?
<meskarune> I like ranger. its an awesome file manager
<chico> lotuspsychje, anything? what should i do?
<terminhell> chico: what DM are you using?
<chico> terminhell, ? D
<chico> DM?
<terminhell> gnome, kde, etc
<kamelot314> desktop manager
<cfhowlett> terminhell   he's got xubuntu so xfce...
<chico> xfce xubuntu
<chico> i'd like to have my hdd icon back, just lost it after i edited the fstab. i have the current Filesystem icon still there.. i'd like to have my secondary hdd there aswell
<elise001> The screen of my Compaq notebook goes strange. I have to unplug the computer, take out the battery, and reboot. Ctrl alt delete does not work. That is why I unplug and take out battery.
<terminhell> chico:  http://wiki.xfce.org/faq
<cfhowlett> elise001   "goes strange" means what?
<chico> ?
<elise001> Something is tiled across the screen. Hard for me to explain.
<terminhell> chico: under the Desktop Manager section is a part about icons.
<cfhowlett> elise001   screenshot and paste...
<NAiL> I've got an annoying raid issue. I've got a raid5 (with BOOT_DEGRADED) set that refuses to mount on boot. I end up in initramfs, where I do "madm --stop /dev/md0 && mdadm --assemble --scan". That works. How can I fix so that ubuntu actually boots without manual intervention?
<terminhell> NAiL: add it to your kernel from grub maybe?
<terminhell> or in your xinit
<NAiL> add what in grub?
<axisys> how do I enable ethernet over usb?
<NAiL> This is not a rootfs btw, it's a storage fs that isn't needed for boot.
<terminhell> NAiL: OH, add those commands to "startup"
<elise001> Take a screenshot with my cel phone?
<terminhell> elise001: however you can show us
<cfhowlett> elise001   Accessories should have a "screenshot" program but cell phone if you must
<Ben64> it might not be something screenshottable
<Canadian1296> When you encrypt your home folder it suggests you write down a decryption passphrase. I'm just wondering, but if I ever forget my user password, how could I decrypt my home folder with it?
<NAiL> terminhell: Shouldn't the initramfs be able to assemble the raid on its own? ...
<cfhowlett> Canadian1296   with GREAT difficulty and much effort --- maybe
<cfhowlett> elise001    can you boot and login?
<Canadian1296> So then what's the point of that passphrase if you cant use it to decrypt the home folder?
<terminhell> encryption passwords are different
<terminhell> NAiL: perhaps. but it sounds like something has gone wrong
<cfhowlett> well, gotta go - Starbucks is closing.  IN case anyone is interested, the next  UbuntuStudio meeting will be on IRC @ 1700 London time...
<terminhell> NAiL: see if this helps https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/RAID
<ebidewi> #jakarta
<g112wdh> which package manager are you using ? aptitude or apt-get ?
<chachin> anyone who could be cool and get openssl on my ubuntu vps :s
<terminhell> they both use dpkg
 * uKi` brb mandi
<terminhell> chachin: do you have physical access to the vpn or...?
<chachin> yeah full root
<chachin> OH its libssl for znc
<terminhell> are you not able to run apt-get install openssl?
<chachin> woo
<chachin>  igot it
<terminhell> ;)
<chachin> it was: apt-get instal libssl-dev
<terminhell> cool beans
<chico> this is messed up
<chico> didn't know it would be so hard to place a shortcut on the desktop
<terminhell> what is
<Ludlow> anyone using xchat for windows?
<bazhang> Ludlow, #xchat
<Ludlow> thanks
<g112wdh> I don't know why I cannot connect freenode using xchat for windows
<g112wdh> so I use erc for emacs
<terminhell> i like irssi
<bazhang> g112wdh, try #freenode or ##windows
<g112wdh> thank you
<dRounse> if i use an ethernet wallplate will i lose power or is it the same as plugging it directly into the device
<terminhell> dRounse: uh...what?
<Canadian1296> Night everyone
<dRounse> if i decide to put an htpc on the other side of the room, connected to my server thru my switch with gbit, if i use a wallplate which would consist of three ethernet cables in total slow down my conection more than if i used one etheert cable
<terminhell> no idea
<dRounse> oh ok
<terminhell> i doubt it
<terminhell> if your using true gigabit connections
<terminhell> unless your going  to be running huge bandwidth heavy things
<dRounse> well im thinking of gettin cat6 and its only for movies and media
<terminhell> Oh, hmm, it shouldnt be much of an issue
<terminhell> unless your cables are running close too or more than 100feet
<dRounse> ok im thinking ill just go with one long cable, cat6 is getting cheap, and no itll be 25-50ft of cable
<Ben64> can use cat5
<dRounse> Ben64 i can, i kinda wanna try cat6 and be adventurous
<eggzeck> dRounse: Keep in mind cat6 doesn't determine everything.
<terminhell> and use ipv6 :p
<dRounse> eggzeck: i know but everything im using supports gbit so why not try cat6
<Ben64> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10208&cs_id=1020812&p_id=143&seq=1&format=2
<Ben64> $6.11 for 50'
<dRounse> terminhell, its all on my lan
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: Did you figure it out?
<f10ppiek0k> bobo37773: no i am trying something crazy now
<dRounse> Ben64 thats cheap
<eggzeck> dRounse: No reason not to try cat6 :-)
<Ben64> cat6 is a waste of money
<bobo37773> f10ppiek0k: Bummer. Good luck
<dRounse> but 50 ft for 6 bucks isnt bad
<NAiL> Ok, I somehow managed to fix my raid5-issue. Now to my second problem. Ubuntu refuses to boot when I do a reboot. I have to power off and on the machine to boot. I've got the same issue on two completely different (hardware-wise) PCs
<Ben64> thats where i get all my cable
<terminhell> NAiL: is the raid networked?
<eggzeck> dRounse: But as Ben64 says they're more expensive and you WON'T notice much of a difference at all (not a significant one at least)
<NAiL> terminhell: no.
<dRounse> Ben64 is it good cable from there?
<Ben64> 125MB/s vs 125MB/s
<Ben64> dRounse: excellent
<dRounse> and i have another question
<ankur> hi there?? can any one help me in instllaing the alien package
<eggzeck> dRounse: However I would use cat 5e instead of cat5 but cat5 is fine.
<ankur> ?
<bobo37773> ankur: for installing fedora packages?
<terminhell> ankur: no, i stay away from foreign life forms
<ankur> no
<ankur> on ubunut
<bobo37773> ankur: Isnt it in the repos?
<ankur> ubuntu 9.10 , i want to install the aliean package
<ankur> no
<ankur> its not there
<dRounse> if i decide to set up a raid0 would buying a dedicated NAS to auto back up be worth it in my homeserver
<bobo37773> ankur: the one for installing / converting rpms right?
<eggzeck> dRounse: geeze, what kind of operation are you running in your home? lol
<auronandace> !9.10 | ankur
<ubottu> ankur: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<ankur> yer bobo, right
<DrDnar> dRounse: Depends on how valuable your data are.
<bobo37773> oh ok
<DrDnar> Is the cost of the NAS (hopefully RAIDed?) and the time you'll spend setting it up worth less than replacing your data?
<dRounse> eggzeck DrDnar, well just music and movies and docs but i setup a GoFlex home NAS for my family and say that some people use it to back up raid configs i just didnt know if it was worth it to do that
<ankur> yes ubottu, u r right but i dnt have the latest version now
<sepomex> hey suppa!
<dRounse> the NAS wont be raided, my server will be
<NAiL> bugger... the raid problem is back. It tries to assemble the raid with only two devices... wtf?
<dRounse> the NAS will auto backup the RAID
<sepomex> I am feeling hard
<sepomex> what about you suppa_spic
<Suppa_Spic> heyo sepomex <3
<bazhang> Suppa_Spic, ubuntu support issue?
<Suppa_Spic> bazhang: ummmmh yeah
<bobo37773> ankur: Are you sure its not in the repos?
<Suppa_Spic> I have a problem
<Suppa_Spic> how do I play call of duty in ubuntu?
<dRounse> you dont
<bobo37773> ankur: do you have universe and all that enabled?
<Suppa_Spic> dRounse: what you mean?
<DrDnar> dRounse: If your server is already RAIDed (except for RAID 0), it might be overkill. The only advantage of having a second backup through NAS is that you could recover data if you corrupted the RAID.
<bobo37773> Suppa_Spic: probably through wine if at all possible. look into wine
<kripz> how do i get a id rather than /dev/sd* of a whole empty disk?
<Suppa_Spic> I want to play Call of Duty in Ubuntu, I thought it was a very advanced operating system
<Suppa_Spic> one of my friends recommedned it to me
<dRounse> bobo37773 i dont think the newer ones are wine supported
<Suppa_Spic> hello
<ankur> hmm bebo i m new to it, and i m not sure about the universe and all enabled
<bobo37773> dRounse: oh I see
<Suppa_Spic> help
<ankur> can u help me to figure it out
<dRounse> DrDnar its not raided i was going to set it up when i get enough mioney to redo it
<bobo37773> ankur: go to synaptic I think and look at software sources
<ankur> sry Bobo*
<Suppa_Spic> hello
<Suppa_Spic> anyone
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic which call of duty?
<Suppa_Spic> dRounse: the last one, MW3
<DrDnar> Ah, well if the server isn't RAID'd, having a backup is always a good idea.
<madsj> hi; when is Thunderbird 10.x going into Ubuntu 11.04?
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic that def wont play on ubuntu
<Suppa_Spic> dRounse: but why not!
<quazimod1> has anyone else here had problems with designing QML with QtCreator?
<Suppa_Spic> :<
<bobo37773> Suppa_Spic: why would you think a windows game should work in gnu linux anyway?
<ankur> Bobo, do u mean the software center
<ankur> ?
<madsj> I haven't touched the aptitude source-file
<quazimod1> its very buggy, unresponsive etc
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic because you need MW3 support from wine and it isnt supported
<bobo37773> ankur: yeah
<Suppa_Spic> bobo37773: Because I thought Ubuntu was advanced enough to play my gaems
<Corey> Suppa_Spic: Talk to the WINE folks.
<Corey> Suppa_Spic: Was there anything else?
<ankur> no it's not there
<ankur> i tried mnany times
<dRounse> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<quazimod1> Suppa_Spic: game support isnt ubuntu or any other distro, just wine or crossover
<ankur> even in the ubuntu CD its not there
<bobo37773> Suppa_Spic: Ubuntu is actually not windows.
<b__> How do I modify the method of "monitoring" a specific audio in device?
<Suppa_Spic> Corey: where I can contact the wine folks
<bobo37773> Suppa_Spic: it is a different operating system
<quazimod1> if you don't mind paying you can use crossover
<Suppa_Spic> bobo37773: yes, but people say 'oh you should use Ubuntu, is better than Windows'
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic ubuntu is more advanced than windows, but windows doesnt like ubuntu
<eggzeck> Suppa_Spic: Ummm not being able to play a game you like does not mean Ubuntu (or any other OS) is not advanced. Just FYI
<Suppa_Spic> so I thought I could do anything
<bobo37773> Suppa_Spic: really? who said that?
<vuxor> lol
<quazimod1> Suppa_Spic: lol you funny
<Suppa_Spic> bobo37773: some of my friends
<quazimod1> Suppa_Spic: stick to windows bud
<quazimod1> you'll be happier
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic i hope you didnt wipe your computer and install ubuntu
<ankur> bobo37773: ?
 * quazimod1 wonders how he knows about irc, i smell really clever trollage
<Suppa_Spic> quazimod1: but I want to play games too, and avoid viruses
<quazimod1> anyway
<Suppa_Spic> dRounse: ummmmmh
<bobo37773> ankur: you cant find software sources?
<quazimod1> get an antivirus
<eggzeck> I just installed Ubuntu, can I fly now?
<Suppa_Spic> I just formatted
<quazimod1> *bam* you just made a mistake
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic well your SOL then
<sahil_> how to upgrade to precise using apt-get dist-upgrade
<Suppa_Spic> SOL?
<Suppa_Spic> what
<dRounse> S*** outta luck
<Suppa_Spic> my SOL?
<Suppa_Spic> I don't have any SOL
<terminhell> *facepalm*
<eggzeck> He means SQL
<Suppa_Spic> he said my SOL
<eggzeck> :P
<sahil_> hi...how to upgrade to precise using apt-get dist-upgrade from oneric?
<dRounse> i dont mean SQL thats gonna confuse him more
<ankur> bobo37773: \no i found it, but the alien package is not there
<eggzeck> lol
<Suppa_Spic> What?
<Suppa_Spic> guys this is confusing me even more
<Suppa_Spic> I thought Ubuntu was easier, as my friend told me
<bazhang> Suppa_Spic, lets move on
<Suppa_Spic> he said 'Ubuntu is easy'
<bobo37773> Suppa_Spic: pick between the game you want and the operating system. simple. weigh out the differences.
<urfr332gO> sahil_, you can upgrade from the update manager.
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic ok heres what to do, go get windows and reinstall it, you cant really play any new games on ubuntu
<quazimod1> Suppa_Spic: it is for like 99% of things that arent games
<quazimod1> ubuntu and games sucks
<Ben64> wine works for some games
<kurrata> it is easy, sometimes so easy that it can be barly usuable ;D
<bazhang> Suppa_Spic, #winehq for wine games, check the appdb
<quazimod1> Ben64: puleeeese
<terminhell> Dual boot both. Use windows to play your games, use ubuntu for being productive
<dfantasyd> ciao
<Suppa_Spic> :<
<dfantasyd> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ben64> quazimod1: pulee yourself? i play games on wine all the time
<bazhang> !appdb | Suppa_Spic
<ubottu> Suppa_Spic: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<quazimod1> Ben64: you want him to run wine? he cant extract the meaning from SOL :/
<bazhang> Suppa_Spic, join that channel after checking the appdb.
<Suppa_Spic> dRounse: But I want to use Ubuntu and learn, why do you say that I should get windows again
<dRounse> WINE IS NOT an EMULATOR
<ankur> when i run "sudo apt-get install alien"
<ankur> sudo apt-get install alien
<Ben64> quazimod1: not everyone here knows american slang
<ankur> this is what the message shows
<quazimod1> Ben64: k
<bazhang> lets move on please
<kurrata> i have no idea what sol isto, unless you mean sun?
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic because unless you wanna give up games its gonna be har, and if you have new hardware you might also run into trouble
<ankur> E: Couldnot find package alien
<media> I've installed xbmc, and it's idling at 100% CPU. has anybody here had this problem?
<terminhell> Suppa_Spic: some games just wont work in linux.
<sahil_> _urfr332go ...it gives me update...i want to upgrade to precise pangolin
<urfr332gO> !pastebin | ankur
<ubottu> ankur: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> media, contact the 3rd party repo maintainers
<dRounse> terminhell 99.9999999999999% of games dont work
<Suppa_Spic> terminhell: but why.......
<Suppa_Spic> Why no games in Ubuntu! that's frustrating
<ankur> thanks ubotto
<bazhang> Suppa_Spic, this is not the place to ask.
<sahil_> apt-get dist-upgrade from oneric to precise?
<vuxor> there are games in Ubuntu
<urfr332gO> ankur, sorry I thought you were ready to post a bunch of info. :(
<ankur> but im still banging with the same problem
<bazhang> sahil_, you dont upgrade with dist-upgrade, not between versions
<Suppa_Spic> bazhang: I shouldn't ask questions about Ubuntu here?
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic there are games for ubuntu, just not new games fresh off the press
<Corey> Suppa_Spic: If gaming is your primary use case, this probably isn't the OS for you.
<bobo37773> ankur: do you not know what software sources is?
<bazhang> Suppa_Spic, not windows games, no
<terminhell> Suppa_Spic:  because the game company's and windows specific coding....activex...
<ankur> np urfr
<bobo37773> ankur: like universe source etc..
<Suppa_Spic> ummmh
<ankur> not exactly
<ankur> ya little bit
<bazhang> Suppa_Spic, please stop repeating.
<dRounse> you can virtualize windows
<sahil_> umm...ubuntu doesnt supports rolling disto or wat?
<bazhang> sahil_, no
<Suppa_Spic> bazhang: repeting what!?!
<ankur> i was just trying to run wifi on ubuntu
<kurrata> blame windows for not sharing their api and game companies for using windows only code
<bazhang> sahil_, #ubuntu+1 for precise
<Suppa_Spic> guys, I'm serious
<quazimod1> so, no one knows why QTCREATOR is BUGGY on QML files in 11.10 ?
<bobo37773> ankur: like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<ankur> and thats how i stuck on installing alien
<bobo37773> ankur: enable universe and do a sudo apt-get update and see if it is there
<Suppa_Spic> what happened
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic you will not be able to play MW3 on ubuntu anytime soon
<terminhell> or use aptosid
<Suppa_Spic> server went down?
<media> OK, how about this one:  What's a decent media-center application a la xbmc, available in the ubuntu repos?
<Corey> Suppa_Spic: Enough of that line of questioning, please.
<Ben64> ankur: try explaining your actual problem, you probably don't need alien for what you want to do
<bazhang> ankur, what package do you need
<Suppa_Spic> dRounse: ok I got it, nvm
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic i recommend using an xbox instead thats what i do
<ankur> Bobo37773 i read that page while googling
<dRounse> media you could use boxee
<terminhell> Suppa_Spic: its mostly because of software architecture differences and philosophies that software like games will render them unusable
<ankur> ?
<Suppa_Spic> dRounse: I spent 2 grands in my computer to play
<Suppa_Spic> nvm
<Suppa_Spic> let's move on
<terminhell> Suppa_Spic: its like asking why doesnt mac play windows only games....
<bobo37773> ankur: you see the part that talks about software sources
<bazhang> ankur, why would you need alien, for what package
<bobo37773> good question
<kurrata> i want to know why windows doest play linuxgames ;(
<terminhell> -,-
<bazhang> Suppa_Spic, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<bobo37773> kurrata: hahahahaha
<kurrata> i spent 2k on my machine, ;(
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic im not trying to drag this on but if you have brand new graphics card and sound card you are going to have problems
<bazhang> kurrata, you too
<Suppa_Spic> Corey: I stopped
<Suppa_Spic> woops
<Suppa_Spic> sorry
<Suppa_Spic> I was reading another line
<Suppa_Spic> bazhang: ok
<ankur> then i googled
<ankur> bazhang, i was unstalling the basic things like adobe, FF, vlc and when they didnt get installed using apt-get
<Suppa_Spic> dRounse: problems with what?
<ankur> and found that it requires
<ankur> alien
<FloodBot1> ankur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ankur> is there any other way to to that
<Ben64> ankur: what is your goal though?
<bazhang> ankur, you do NOT need alien for those
<llutz_> ankur: none of those things need alien
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic drivers, especially if they are new because the drivers might not be available
<ankur> to run wi-fi
<Suppa_Spic> oh ok
<bazhang> ankur, none of those
<ankur> ok FloofBot will try
<bobo37773> ankur: your talking to a bot.
<Suppa_Spic> lol
<bazhang> ankur, always use the software centre to install packages.
<bobo37773> ankur: you need to enable the correct repositories and update
<ankur> no, the main motive is to run wi- fi, rest of the things van be delayed
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic like the disk that comes with devices contains the drivers but since they arent compatable with linux, you might not be able to use them properly or you will need to use the open cource drivers
<bobo37773> ankur: so your wifi card isn't working?
<Suppa_Spic> dRounse: oh ok, I don't know but after I installed Ubento everything worked fine
<ankur> it detects the card realteck corp
<bobo37773> ankur: but it doesn't work?
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic have you played a game yet? or tried to watch a movie ?
<vuxor> is there any gnome program like Kover on KDE?
<bazhang> vuxor, what does it do
<Suppa_Spic> dRounse: yes, in youtube and facebook games
<bobo37773> vuxor: what does it do
<ankur> yes, it does not show the name of wifi at the top
<bobo37773> jinx
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic well those arent really graphic heavy
<dRounse> but you mighnot have problems
<ankur> i have to use Lan , then it works fine
<dRounse> but i gotta go
<vuxor> it is CD cover printer
<bobo37773> ankur: when is the last time you updated your system?
<dRounse> vuxor do you want it on KDE or gnome?
<ankur> i havn't
<Ben64> vuxor: you can use kde applications in gnome
<bobo37773> ankur: Is this a new install?
<ankur> so i guess this is the main solution
<terminhell> ankur:  if you go into your network settings, under wifi, is it listed there? You may have to enable it for "all users"
<Suppa_Spic> can somebody explain why I was like kicked out of the channel moments ago?
<eggzeck> ankur: I have found that some times I've had that issue. All I did was enter information manually and rebooted then (for some odd reason) it started connection and working properly (reading/seeing other WiFi networks)
<ankur> yes, about a week ago
<Suppa_Spic> I am new to this IRC thing
<ankur> no terminhell its not listed there
<vuxor> dRounse: on gnome
<bazhang> Suppa_Spic, join #ubuntu-ops
<bobo37773> ankur: why not use 10.04 or something a little more recent?
<Suppa_Spic> bazhang: what is that?
<dRounse> vuxor just use Kover, itll work fine
<ankur> eggzeck, even i tried that but it didnt worked
<bazhang> Suppa_Spic, to discuss your removal from this channel
<ankur> how can i update my system
<Ben64> ankur: what version of ubuntu?
<vuxor> Ben64: i use Kover for now, but I was wandering if there is any gnome solution
<terminhell> ankur:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<terminhell> ...or just use the update manager
<ankur> Ben64
<ankur> i am having 9.10 verison
<Ben64> ankur: you need to upgrade
<dRounse> vuxor in the software center type in kover maybe other ones will pop up
<Ben64> 9.10 stopped being supported in April 2011, i believe
<bobo37773> ankur: open a terminal and type this exactly -->      sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade             <-- just like terminhell said
<ankur> yes, i did that
<Suppa_Spic> what's the best editor for Ubuntu
<Suppa_Spic> ?
<Suppa_Spic> like notepad
<eggzeck> vi
<bobo37773> ankur: should be updating right?
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic gedit
<dRounse> dont use vi
<ankur> few errors are displayed as "404 not found", is it ok with that
<bobo37773> Suppa_Spic: vim
<Suppa_Spic> ummmh
<dRounse> eggzeck youre trying to mess him up lol
<eggzeck> dRounse: And why not use vi?
<Ben64> ankur: no, you need to upgrade ubuntu versions
<eggzeck> lol
<Suppa_Spic> which one is the best of those 3?
<dRounse> eggzeck hes brandnew and wants something like notepad
<vuxor> dRounse: just Kover and Kover designer, or smnthng
<dRounse> vuxor yea
<ankur> you mean download the 11.10 and then again isntall it
<dRounse> Kover
<terminhell> ankur: is your /home in a seperate partition?
<Ben64> ankur: that would be the cleanest way
<bobo37773> dRounse: I wish someone would have told me to use vim in the beginning. In my opinoin it is the best. Of course that is subjective
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic gedit is your best bet and its already installed
<ankur> terminhell: yes
<eggzeck> bobo37773: I'm with you, don't worry ;-)
<terminhell> bobo37773: i prefer nano.
<dRounse> bobo37773 i like it too but not for a beginner
<ankur> Ben: okk iwill do that
<bobo37773> terminhell: really? well to each their own
<dRounse> bobo37773 who wants notepad
<CharminTheMoose> My /etc/issue changes aren't being read, what did I goof up?
<Suppa_Spic> dRounse: oh okay, thanks
<ankur> can i install the new version above the current verison
<terminhell> ankur: then just install the newest ubuntu, and chose your current /home as your "new" home
<bobo37773> dRounse: oh didn't know he said notepad nevermind
<vuxor> u mean on Gvim?
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic no problem
<terminhell> ankur: but you'll have to do the manual install, not the guided
<eggzeck> dRounse: Well actually nano would be easier to use than vi (vim) would be
<ankur> hmm, okay i can do that.
<ankur> thank u guys
<dRounse> bobo37773 he install ubuntu thinking he could play the brand new call of duty lets just set him up with the easy stuff
<dRounse> actually Suppa_Spic you should use Linux Mint instead of Ubuntu
<Suppa_Spic> dRounse: Why?
<hmw> Is it just me, or did the recent Firefox update bring a lot of bugs? The browser crashed a lot of times while I was developing a JavaScript program, Google suddenly shows a totally empty page except for the search bar, and other minor annoyances.
<terminhell> it ships with more codecs out of the box
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic more user friendly, its based on ubuntu
<terminhell> the non free ones like flash/java
<eggzeck> hmw: Not sure, I use chromium
<Ben64> dRounse: this is a ubuntu channel, not mint
<bobo37773> dRounse: all in all though gedit is a pretty good editor. probably my favorite gui editor. I have not tried sublime yet though. yeah I am half convinced that this person is just messing with us anyways
<furien> i hate ubuntu
<terminhell> bobo37773:  try leafpad too, pretty quick in a gui
<eggzeck> Furai: Why?
<dRounse> Ben64 i know im helping someone out that is new, plus mint was a fork of ubuntu
<eggzeck> oops wrong name tabbed, he quit.
<eggzeck> sorry Furai
<yodaboy22> Noob question: can you customize colors in Unity desktop?
<yodaboy22> i have ubuntu 11.10
<jawshr> Hey folks, just did a new install of 11.10 on my netbook. During install all the netbook hardware worked fine, but now when I boot into it wifi, touchpad and sound no worky. Any suggestions??
<terminhell> what kind of colors?
<bobo37773> terminhell: I have tried it. Too minimalistic for me. My next one to try is sublime if I try a new one.
<dRounse> bobo37773 i like it too lol
<Suppa_Spic> OK im gonna try Mint
<Suppa_Spic> thanks
<Axsuul> when I put a public key in authorized_keys, do I need to have the ssh-rsa part?
<yodaboy22> terminhell: I want the customization that GNOME debian offers
<Corey> Suppa_Spic: Good luck, have fun.
<yodaboy22> like, change the colors of the windows
<yodaboy22> and the text
<yodaboy22> and all that jazz
<eggzeck> Oh no, poor kid doesn't know what to do
<aBound> yodaboy22, Debian uses an older version of Gnome 2 which eventually will stop development.
<terminhell> yodaboy22: install gnome-shell and gnome-tweak-tool
<Corey> eggzeck: Keep it friendly, plz. :-)
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic in the terminal type in "sudo apt-get install unetbootin -y"
<yodaboy22> terminhell: i'll try that otu
<bazhang> dRounse, dont recommend MINT here. this is Ubuntu support thanks
<eggzeck> Corey: Uhhh, huh? How am I not being friendly?
<Suppa_Spic> dRounse: what's that for
<terminhell> yodaboy22: gnome-shell is a bit different than Unity though. be warned
<Corey> eggzeck: Sorry, interpreted that as snarky sarcasm. :-)
<dRounse> Suppa_Spic to install mint
<Suppa_Spic> alright~
<yodaboy22> terminhell: I'll do my research on it
<bazhang> dRounse, please dont
<Corey> Suppa_Spic: Although #mint is where support for that goes.
<dRounse> really guys? im helping someone out
<eggzeck> Corey: No worries :-) (I'm not much for sarcasm but I do understand how you misinterpreted that)
<Corey> Or not.  Apparently there's not a #mint here.
<Suppa_Spic> Corey: oh ok
<bobo37773> yodaboy22: I think the newest ubuntu is introducing those features (to change colors at least). thats what I heard
<terminhell> yodaboy22: OR if you really are after serious customization, check out archlinux ;)
<Suppa_Spic> Corey: What?
<Suppa_Spic> no mint?
<bazhang> dRounse, its not a supported derivative, so yes.
<Corey> Suppa_Spic: Not sure where their support forum is.
<bobo37773> terminhell: say what?
<Corey> Ah,  #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dRounse> bazhang hes brand newhe doesnt know how to use the irc let me explain so he can be on his way
<jawshr> Guys could anyone please help with my netbook issue please?
<terminhell> bobo37773: overkill i know, but i cant help but shamelessly plug my distro from time to time
<bazhang> !mintsupport | dRounse Suppa_Spic
<ubottu> dRounse Suppa_Spic: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dRounse> bazhang i know its not supported
<bobo37773> terminhell: I'm just kidding. I will only ever run arch again probably
<bazhang> dRounse, then please dont recommend it here, thanks.
<jawshr> Everything worked during install (wifi etc) but no hardware is found
<dRounse> bazhang he cant even run ubuntu where else am i supposed to recommend
<bobo37773> terminhell: we better be quiet though or we will get in trouble. too offtopic
<dRounse> bobo37773 youll get yelled at for talking about other distros like me
<terminhell> bobo37773: indeed
<bobo37773> dRounse: yep. terminhell uhhh huh
<dRounse> where is the linux family? obvi ubuntu is racist against other flavors
<terminhell> to jawshr's problem with wifi
<llutz_> dRounse: ##linux for that
<eggzeck> dRounse: That's not racism lol
<jawshr> thanks
<bobo37773> dRounse: just dont go to #linux cause they hate all distro lovers there
<dRounse> eggzeck sure it is :)
<jawshr> I think my drivers may be all blacklisted?
<terminhell> the live cd ships with more device drivers than the installer gives
<eggzeck> dRounse: Oh, I didn't realize Ubuntu was a race (or any other distro) :-)
<dRounse> bobo37773 i know lol we should start our own channel
<dRounse> eggzeck it is lol see you learn something new everyday
<gordon1234> jawshr, can I guess you are using a Dell Broadcomm BCM43xx wifi card? :-)
<jawshr> Its onboard an HP mini 110 netbook
<eggzeck> I was wondering how long it'll take for someone to notice his nick
<terminhell> im using a BCM43xx card....but then again im running kernel 3.2.6....
<gordon1234> jawshr, shounds like a big yes then :-)
<dRounse> eggzeck i think ubuntu is the crazy white racist southerners
<jawshr> right
<pangolin> dRounse: excuse me?
<terminhell> so broadcom just 'works'
<jawshr> can I load them off the install disk or need to connect with ethernet
<dRounse> pangolin i mean southerners from america not south africa
<terminhell> jawshr: upgrade your system after installing
<dRounse> pangolin you missed me getting yelled t for talking about mint
<pangolin> dRounse: I know what you meant. I don't understand how you got that impression
<pangolin> dRounse: Mint is off topic for #ubuntu.
<bobo37773> dRounse: let me know when its up. Ill meet you there
<eggzeck> pangolin: Me neither.
<terminhell> ill tab to #linux
<jawshr> terminhell I MAY have restarted during the update :)
<dRounse> pangolin idk i was just being random
<pangolin> dRounse: stick to the topic please
<terminhell> jawshr:  not good, run a dpkg -f i think?
<pangolin> Don't go around implying people are racists
<gordon1234> jawshr, have a look here http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<dRounse> gahhhh its frickin linux people why cant we help someone who is having problems? if you were having ubuntu problems wouldnt you like someone to say " well maybe ubuntu is too hard try x distro"
<dRounse> bobo37773 sure thing
<gordon1234> jawshr, was it a clean install, or an upgrade you have done?
<jawshr> gordon sorry I should have specified that wifi worked on my first startup but doesnt anymore
<jawshr> clean install 11.10
<terminhell> laptop?
<jawshr> yup, hp mini 110
<gordon1234> dell mini, wasn't it?
<terminhell> wifi button?
<gordon1234> ooohh ... HP, sorry
<jawshr> no, cant even see a wifi interface anymore
<terminhell> Fn+wifi button on keyboard?
<eggzeck> dRounse: If anyone thinks Ubuntu is too hard then I DO NOT recommend any other linux distro :-)
<evildaemon> terminhell: I just wanted to thank you for your help the other night. Turns out the problem was me not putting in my password right.
<jawshr> ill try that
<terminhell> evildaemon: Your welcome. what was the problem again? local host not connecting?
<varikonniemi> dRounse, well that is kind of a problem isn't it? I have tried asking several times why my systems always boot up with a zombie process. I was told it was not normal. I then went and reinstalled, and same thing happened
<jawshr> I have a dual boot setup so I'll have to go back
<evildaemon> terminhell: Considering that I've been trying to fix this for like, ever, I felt pretty dumb.
<dRounse> eggzeck i know but i think "the distro named after a plant" is easier
<evildaemon> terminhell: Wifi wouldn't authenticate.
<varikonniemi> then i wnt to look at my 2 other ubuntu computers, and they have exactly same thing, so it seems to be normal...
<terminhell> evildaemon: AH, i was close :p i try to be on most nights around this time
<evildaemon> terminhell: Well it was a improper caps issue. So the password was right, except not. Very insidious.
<terminhell> usually is haha
<eggzeck> lol
<gordon1234> jawshr, this may help too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1805960
<jawshr> anyway I am also having driver issues with my touchpad and sound
<terminhell> jawshr: thats probably an incorrectly xorg.conf
<evildaemon> Make no mistake, I looked over that password at least a couple dozen times.
<jawshr> I have tried a rfkill unblock all
<dRounse> varikonniemi i really cant help i wish i could
<terminhell> evildaemon: ya, sometimes its good to actually hand write things out haha
<terminhell> and always enable "Show password"
<gordon1234> jawshr, can you do a lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<jawshr> what will that do gordon?
<gordon1234> jawshr, it will tell you the exact model of the wifi card
<dRounse> jawshr gordon will do what gordon wants
<jawshr> lol just wondering :)
<dRounse> lol
<jawshr> alright
<meskarune> jawshr; lspci is list pci so it shots pci devices (cards plugged into the mother board)
<gordon1234> :-)
<CharminTheMoose> My /etc/issue isn't being read, an old /etc/issue keeps appearing for some reason. What did I mess up?
<meskarune> jawshr: and grep is file search
<gordon1234> jawshr, can you paste the output here?
<jawshr> I am actually in my win7 parition ATM
<jawshr> I'll log into IRC on another PC and boot back into ubuntu
<gordon1234> jawshr, does your wi-fi work ok when you boot in Windows?
<gordon1234> LOL ... that may have been a dumb question :-)
<jawshr> yes its working fine right now gordon
<jawshr> I am thinking something may have happened when I restarted during an update
<gordon1234> jawshr, ok. If you can get that lspci output please
<eggzeck> gordon1234: Dumb no, weird yes. But I see where you were going with that :-)
<jawshr> no probs, just be a couple of minutes
<gordon1234> eggzeck, :-)
<meet> should i install all the recommended updates?
<terminhell> probably
<eggzeck> meet: I like to stay up-to-date, but that's entirely up to you.
<terminhell> unless your reliant on a specific version of something
<aBound> eggzeck, Me too.
<meet> is there any chance of problems to occur after all the updates are done. on linux mint after installing the recommneded updates my wifi card was not uninstalled.
<terminhell> ...NOT uninstalled. sounds  like a plus
<mint> meet not uninstalled?
<meet> oops :) uninstalled.
<eggzeck> meet: Why would your WiFi card uninstall after an update?
<eggzeck> I odn't think I'm following
<auronandace> eggzeck: might be a kernel update
<meet> i dont know. after updates it was not even been detected! so i am apprehensive about doing  the current update
<eggzeck> auronandace: He said it was not uninstalled.
<eggzeck> meet: Oh you mean it WAS uninstalled
<pnorman> My /boot is 94% full. (81/92 MB). Is there anything I can do to clear up space?
<mint> meet try and restart or you have a button for the device try and switch it on it should work fine
<terminhell> Hmm, not the first time ive heard of wifi breakage after updating in this room tonight.
<meet> ya..sry for that.. i meant to say it was uninstalled.
<auronandace> pnorman: uninstall old kernels
<pnorman> auronandace: How do I find them?
<auronandace> pnorman: via synaptic
<jawshr> gordon, everyone. This time I booted into ubuntu and all my hardware is running fine
<pnorman> synaptic?
<auronandace> pnorman: the package manager
<pnorman> you mean apt?
<jawshr> Did i need a restart after a rfkill unblock all?
<gordon1234> jawshr, glad I sorted it for you ;-)
<meet> so should i go ahead with the update or am i better off without it. because i have installed the security updates.
<jawshr> heheh thanks heaps for being so helpful
<auronandace> !info synaptic | pnorman
<ubottu> pnorman: synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.2ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 2099 kB, installed size 6980 kB
<pnorman> I don't have a GUI
<auronandace> pnorman: then do it via apt
<CharminTheMoose> My /etc/issue isn't being read, an old /etc/issue keeps appearing at the login prompt for some reason. What did I mess up?
<bilbo_> is there a way to duplicate the dash of the unity interface onto a second monitor so i have it both places?
<pnorman> auronandace: How do I find which packages to uninstall?
<bilbo_> or is there a program file i can put on the desktop for use on the second monitor?
<auronandace> pnorman: i'm not good with apt-get, someone else might know
<eggzeck> meet: If you're worried something may break (which is entirely possible but not probable) then just install important/security updates. Or don't update any packages that will mess around with your adapters.
<gordon1234> CharminTheMoose, isn't it issue.net?
<meet> ok. i have installed the security updates. btw how frequently are the updates released?
<bobo37773> pnorman: how could /boot be that full?
<bilbo_> sudo apt-get remove {program} i believe
<CharminTheMoose> gordon1234, nope, /etc/issue is what I'm having a problem with.
<gbear14275> Hello, I'm trying to reconfigure my server and am suffering a bit of OCD for partitioning...
<bilbo_> or use synaptic and look in the menus
<gbear14275> I have both an SSD and then a hardware RAID array...  Not sure what to put where...
<bobo37773> pnorman: old kernels probably
<gbear14275> what I'm wondering about is because I have a hardware RAID array... do I need LVM for it?
<pnorman> I know how to remove packages with apt, it's finding out which packages I need to remove I'm not sure on
<terminhell> gbear14275: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Partitioning
<terminhell> gbear14275: scroll down to the partitioning scheme section
<bobo37773> pnorman: ls /boot
<gordon1234> CharminTheMoose, they get updated, but it would normally prompt if you want to keep the modified version. Not sure
<pnorman> dpkg -l linux-*server* finds them
<kalimojo> hi
<bobo37773> kalimojo: hey
<bluefrog> pnorman base-files
<bluefrog> pnorman dpkg -S /etc/issue
<onasis> seems to be a lot of talk in the ubuntu community about what is the preferred way of recording and what DAW to use, anyone got any good points/tips on this please?
<bobo37773> onasis: what is a "daw"
<onasis> lol! Digital Audio Workstation
<bobo37773> onasis: for recording what?
<ylmfos> hi
<bobo37773> onasis: oh audio duh its late
<onasis> lol! come on bobo!
<chachin> hey how do i get out of "nano" on ubuntu vps :o
<bobo37773> onasis: hahaha
<ylmfos> hi everybody
<pnorman> chachin: control-x
<bobo37773> ylmfos: hey
<onasis> its early here 09:00am
<pnorman> apt-get remove on what dpkg -l reported did it - I just have -16 on /boot now, 30MB used
<bobo37773> chachin: "^" means ctrl key
<bobo37773> chachin: the rest of the options should be displayed on the bottom
<Stava> Will unity get dual/multi screen support eventually?
<bobo37773> unity does not support multiple screens? really?
<terminhell> and back
<samuel> aparrently it is supported in 12.04
<bobo37773> terminhell: a lot of name switches there. pretty suspicious..... hahaha
<Stava> Depends on how you define support i guess, but the indicators do not work properly with multiple monitors
<bobo37773> is there any way to connect to same server / username in seperate terrminal with irssi? I need verticle split
<Stava> And the application menu bar does not work as i would have expected, either
<terminhell> bobo37773: irssi giving me issues logging back in...lag
<bobo37773> terminhell: really? do you do autologin to freenode in your .irssi/config ?
<bobo37773> terminhell: auto username all that stuff
<terminhell> bobo37773: not yet, dont use irssi often. but i think ill change that now. i get tired of a gui sometimes
<bobo37773> terminhell: yeah I feel you big time
<chachin> hey can someone be cool and show me how to use nano?
<chachin> When you've done that, open up unrealircd.conf with a command such as nano or pico.   << how do i do that
<chachin> i wanna use nano
<terminhell> man nano
<chachin> then?
<terminhell> read
<bobo37773> chachin: then read
<bobo37773> haha
<terminhell> XD
<eggzeck> chachin: nano is not so hard to use. When you start nano there's shortcuts and information displayed at the bottom
<terminhell> but to answer your question, you would just type 'nano unrealircd.conf'
<terminhell> the "  ^  " is the ctrl key
<bobo37773> chachin: when you load nano all of the options are at the bottom. usually to open a program with another one the default is almost always -->    program /path/to/file
<chachin> so it would be: nano /home/chachin/unreal3.2/unrealircd.conf
<chachin> :o
<bobo37773> chachin: yepper
<chachin> there's nothing O.o
<eggzeck> chachin: or "nano ~/unreal3.2/unrealircd.conf"
<bobo37773> chachin: does the file exist and or did you spell it right and or the right path blahblahblah etc etc
 * malkauns_ awaits his first mined 0.1 BTC :P
<bobo37773> chachin: try to ls the file to make sure its there
<terminhell> i dont know why im in #ubuntu and i dont even use it. Perhaps its where i feel i can give the most help?
<chachin> http://i.imgur.com/VO6WA.png
<chachin> see
<bobo37773> terminhell: yep. exactly. it is more fun for sure
<terminhell> *tips hat
<chachin> yup its there
<eggzeck> I think chachin meant the file is empty
<bobo37773> chachin: oh a windows user I see... just kidding. you need to learn a few basics thats all. does the file need to be created or did it already exist? also just so you know all things are case sensitive in gnu
<ServerTech> Okay I start Ubuntu 11.10 with live cd on my laptop which has a HDD with bad sectors. Any free program available like DD_rescue to try to recover the data on the HDD before I change it? I can't get to install dd_rescue, could you tell me how to install it? Or any other program?
<chachin> DUUUUH
<chachin> thank you bobo37773 ;)
<chachin> case sensitivity :P
<ServerTech> I did download gddrescue directly through firefox, but it just doesn't let me ./configure
<bobo37773> chachin: no problem hehe. it was wrong case?
<damo22> ServerTech do you want a full recovery of tree structure or just files?
<ServerTech> damo22: just files
<damo22> ServerTech, one option is foremost
<terminhell> ServerTech: why risk it, just get a new hdd
<ServerTech> terminhell: I am getting a new one, but I need the files on this one.
<terminhell> ServerTech: try knoppix
<ServerTech> damo22, help for installing?
<damo22> ServerTech, do you have space for a dd clone of the dud drive?
<bobo37773> ServerTech: You dont need ddrescue. You can just use dd by itself. It should be on the livecd
<ServerTech> damo22, i don
<ServerTech> t i don't get you?*
<royale1223> ServerTech: can you mount the partitions?
<ServerTech> royale1223: yep, i can mount and can see all the files, but trying to copy large files results in input/output errors on various parts
<terminhell> dd if="/" of="/path/to/another/storage/device"
<damo22> ServerTech, its dangerous to mount a dud drive and read files on a filesystem, but it is safer to clone the drive
<damo22> terminhell, thats not a good idea
<terminhell> why not
<damo22> terminhell, you need the device node of the device
<ServerTech> damo22: could you help me through it?
<bobo37773> damo22: is that not how to clone a drive? of course I would go with 4M to save myself a couple of years
<sahil_> how to recover data from external hdd? its showing cyclic redundancy error
<royale1223> fortable with dd
<damo22> bobo37773, i thought you are supposed to dd if=/dev/sdX
<terminhell> damo22: sorry, i didnt mean the actual root partition,
<royale1223> ServerTech: you can try partimage if you are not comfortable with dd
<sahil_>  how to recover data from external hdd? its showing cyclic redundancy error
<ServerTech> also damo22, i need to get the files to an external hdd
<thomas__> 1 question - I install 11.10 on my dell hybrid studio, graphics problem fixed but keyboard and mouse do not work in X - any know cheatcodes ?
<bobo37773> damo22: oh gotcha. yeah I would probably do per partition your right
<terminhell> doesnt spinrite have a tool for attempting to fix things?
<ServerTech> royale1223: nothing like that, i just don't know how to use dd
<mileon> ServerTech: has you try the partition manager?
<damo22> ServerTech where is your massive storage located
<mileon> ServerTech: or disk manager
<terminhell> thomas__: yes, UP, DOWN, LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT, A, B, SELECT, START
<royale1223> ServerTech: then you are better off with partimage, its got a nice cli.
<damo22> terminhell, nice
<ServerTech> royale1223: could it really create an image of the complete hdd without file loss?
<bobo37773> ServerTech: start out by looking at your partitions. --> sudo fdisk -l
<sahil_>  how to recover data from external hdd? its showing cyclic redundancy error
<damo22> ServerTech see me private message
<royale1223> royale1223: depends on the extend of the damage.
<bobo37773> terminhell: hahahahaha is that the code or what?!
<mileon> bobo37773: i think the gui is better: menu->system->preferences
<royale1223> ServerTech: btw please pastebin the output of `sudo fdisk -l`
<bobo37773> mileon: what gui? for listing sda / hda partition scheme?
<sahil_> can i hav any one's kind attention? :)
<bobo37773> sahil_: whats up buddy?
<sahil_> how to recover data from external hdd? its showing cyclic redundancy error
<royale1223> sahil_: !question
<ServerTech> royale1223: yep, hold on
<thomas__> terminhell: I'm lost, you mean keystrokes left right? and then A B? what does that mean?
<royale1223> !question sahil_
<sahil_> how to recover data from external hdd? its showing cyclic redundancy error
<Sitho> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bobo37773> sahil_: can you not mount it at all?
<royale1223> sahil_: what kind of partition in ext. hdd?
<sahil_> in lower version of ubuntu,it detects but in oneric,its not detecting atall
<sahil_> though gpartted dectects it
<sahil_> ntfs
<terminhell> thomas__: it was a joke. you need to configure your xorg
<terminhell> thomas__: try running X --configure
<bobo37773> sahil_: so use version that works as a livecd and back up your data
<bobo37773> terminhell: geesh. and I thought nes was world wide hahaha
<arunkumar413> hi how to connect to a windows machine from ubuntu
<royale1223> paste output of `sudo fdisk -l` and `sudo gparted /dev/sd<wharever>`
<mileon> who is the guy with hdd mounting?
<mileon> i'm confused and not sure
<thomas__> but I cant log into the system as my keyboard and mouse (infrared) do not work
<royale1223> thomas__: get a wired keyboard and mouse. no other way.
<ServerTech> royale1223, damo22, bobo37773: http://www.pastebin.com/1Nu3yBha
<bobo37773> thomas__: you need to switch to a tty or boot into non graphical mode
<mileon> !question ServerTech
<thomas__> how to boot into non graph mode - the bootloader just starts, how to stop him from starting
<bobo37773> edit grub command line while booting and append "3" to grub command. not sure if it works in grub2 but it should
<thomas__> ?
<thomas__> bobo37773: and once I have done that, what to do next?
<mileon> ServerTech: which partition need you
<bobo37773> thomas__: should be able to hit e or something to edit grub
<raven> xubuntu 11.10 - heavily problems with X11 at startup: http://pastebin.com/kq1dsdqE this messages appears several times in dmesg and Xorg tries to come up every second again
<mileon> ServerTech: look the size
<bobo37773> thomas__: then boot with the 3 at the end
<arunkumar413> hi, i have a laptop with ubuntu and a desktop with windows. i want to connect to the windows desktop to view the movies in the desktop. help me
<bobo37773> 3 boots into console
<mileon> ServerTech: there is no size available
<bobo37773> as in cmd prompt
<royale1223> ServerTech: disk geometry seems to be intact. Did you try scanning and fixing ntfs errors in windows? ntfs drivers in ubuntu are good but not that good.
<ServerTech> mileon: well i need the complete sda drive
<danny_> how do i make the update instaler install no authenticated packages and make it ignore that
<bobo37773> arunkumar413: are the files all set up to share from the windows side?
<mileon> ServerTech: ok, moment i ask google
<terminhell> samba+nfs+ntfs packages
<arunkumar413> bobo37773: no
<thomas__> bobo37773: ok once I booted with the 3 whats next - any idea?
<zamba> do i have to think about anything when moving a software raid from one machine to another?
<bobo37773> thomas__: yeah you have to login. did you login
<zamba> it's a raid-1
<ServerTech> royale1223: i can't boot to windows, startup repair doesn't open, it's windows 7 ultimate x64
<raven> xubuntu 11.10 - heavily problems with X11 at startup: http://pastebin.com/kq1dsdqE this messages appears several times in dmesg and Xorg tries to come up every second again
<mileon> ServerTech: ok, make plaease a folder in media. the name must choose
<mileon> ServerTech: we try now mount each partition
<xuser1> hi
<gordon1234> <arunkumar413>, if you setup your Windows PC to share the folder with the movies, you should be able to open that folder on the Ubuntu PC and play the movies using the UBUNTU Movie Player or equivalent
<bobo37773> raven: what the heck is unity greeter? sounds like thats the problem
<royale1223> ServerTech: i see, what error do you get when you try windows?
<bobo37773> xuser1: hey
<mileon> ServerTech: you can create for all windows partitions a folder in media
<Ben64> raven: that happened on my 12.04
<xuser1> ihow can i upgrade from gnome 3.2.1 to gnome 3.2.2(last gnome version) im using ubuntu gnome shell rtemix 11.10 ?
<ServerTech> royale1223: BSOD unmountable_boot.. something
<xuser1> any ppa for ubuntu?
<ServerTech> partition, probably, royale1223
<raven> bobo37773, i just installed xubuntu-desktop to a graphical installation. possible that it depends on the wrong login-manager?
<mileon> xuser1: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Ben64> raven: what i did was remove unity-greeter and used lightdm-gtk-greeter
<bobo37773> raven: yeah thats what I am thinking. can you get to a console?
<raven> bobo37773, yes
<raven> ill remove it
<arunkumar413> gordon1234: windows 7 is allowing share only with other windows machines
<bobo37773> raven: make sure you replace it with something else
<raven> Ben64, bobo37773 bugreport?
<Ben64> raven: remove lightdm-greeter, but then you have another step to do afterwards
<Ben64> raven: let me know when you're done removing it
<raven> i did
<Ben64> ok now.. sudo vim /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<raven> now lightdm-gtk-greeter?
<Ben64> oh, yes, i forgot, install that first
<arunkumar413> gordon1234: i cant find the windows machine on my ubuntu
<bobo37773> raven: I would not use lightdm yet but thats just me.
<Ben64> lightdm is standard now
<royale1223> ServerTech: try this "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs && sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda2"
<gordon1234> arunkumar413, is your Windows PC setup for sharing on a Workgroup or a Domain?
<bobo37773> Ben64: yeah well standard does not mean 100 percent stable either. At least based on all the things I have heard about it. Maybe they worked out all the bugs. I dont know
<raven> Ben64, bobo37773 is there already a bug report?
<ServerTech> royale1223: hold up
<terminhell> anyone know where the default save location for lynx is?
<Ben64> raven: it was on 12.04, not sure
<spacebug-> terminhell: I would think current dir
<Ben64> bobo37773: i mean i'm pretty sure lightdm is used on every install by default 11.10+
<raven> Ben64, i am on 11.10 now
<royale1223> ServerTech: its worth a try but i can assure you anything. It will take long time and might make the win7 bootable.
<Ben64> raven: you install lightdm-gtk-greeter?
<royale1223> ServerTech: its worth a try but i can't assure you anything. It will take long time and might make the win7 bootable.
<terminhell> spacebug-: ya, me too...
<bobo37773> Ben64: that does not mean it is worth using
<ServerTech> royale1223: okay, let's see
<Ben64> bobo37773: its already in use...
<bobo37773> Ben64: ok
<raven> Ben64, yes
<Ben64> raven:  sudo vim /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<ServerTech> okay i don
<Ben64> raven: greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<ServerTech> okay i don't think a long time has passed royale1223 but it says NTFS partition /dev/sda2 was processed successfully
<royale1223> ServerTech: did it detect any errors?
<ServerTech> no royale1223
<ServerTech> should i try it for sda3?
<ServerTech> and 4? probably
<mileon> ServerTech: 4 can you never choose
<raven> Ben64, done - reboot and try?
<royale1223> ServerTech: then it probably didn't work. was it unmounted?
<mileon> ServerTech: 1-3 5-x
<Ben64> raven: yep
<ServerTech> royale1223: yep it was
<royale1223> ServerTech: you can try, and then try copying the big file.
<gil> Hi all
<gil> I need some help
<bobo37773> gil: Hey!
<royale1223> ServerTech: if it fails mount by `sudo mkdir /media/windows && sudo ntfs-3g -o force,rw /dev/<device name> /media/windows`
<playit> hey i have ubuntu 11.10 with gnome-shell ( gnome 3.2 ) and im looking to use remote desktop
<ServerTech> royale1223:
<royale1223> ServerTech: btw i assume that you have ntfs-3g installed.
<ServerTech> royale1223: okay.
<bobo37773> gil: what's the issue you are having?
<playit> i see theres a vinagre for gnome 3.2 .. how do i get this on ubuntu 11.10
<playit> or do I already have it
<gil> Bobo I was trying to run a update and it said something about restart xscreen saver and xlockmore
<bobo37773> gil: okay and?
<bobo37773> gil: restart xserver maybe?
<raven> Ben64, still no login to vnc possible
<gil> I don't know how to restart them and I didn't even have xlockmore installed
<Ben64> raven: vnc?
<bobo37773> gil: just reboot your computer. that will restart xserver
<raven> Ben64, x11vnc
<starlon> Where does the money come from to host Ubuntu's updates, et al?
<ServerTech> royale1223: hold up, im trying something by damo22 now, and yes it was installed before
<Ben64> raven: i know what vnc is... but why aren't you using a monitor
<royale1223> ServerTech: you can check by 'dpkg-query -s ntfs-3g'. if its not installed 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g', and repeat all the previous steps.
<gil> I did that but I lost everything and had to reinstall
<playit> I guess what i dont understand is im trying to share the computer on VNC to my kindle 3 but for some reason x11 is the only thing that showed anything
<playit> 'x11vnc' but my gnome 3.2 froze
<playit> not sure if it was related or not
<bobo37773> gil: What? are you tring to install a certain sofware? or are you installing the os?
<raven> Ben64, small network machine
<gil> updateing ubuntu
<aaron> ds
<bobo37773> gil: and when you rebooted you have to all of your updates over?
<Ben64> raven: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Guest41481> vb'
<gil> I got xscreensaver and xlockmore uninstalled do you think that well help?
<bobo37773> gil: I dont see why it would matter at all unless there were dependency conflicts
<bobo37773> gil: so the problem it that you cannot update your system?
<gil> I got a screenshot of it
<Whiskey> what do you need for package to read rar files?
<bobo37773> gil: upload it so we can see
<Jordan_U> !rar | Whiskey
<ubottu> Whiskey: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bobo37773> Whiskey: the rar package maybe
<Stanley00> Hello everyone. I want to install a minimal ubuntu, just include unity and some stuffs. I have installed a commandline system from alternate cd. Then I installed xserver-xorg and unity. Is this the right way? What should I install more? Thanks.
<ServerTech> royale1223: trying out dd with damo22's help, it's copying like 3 MB a minute, it'll take ages to copy at that rate
<royale1223> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 268 kB, installed size 712 kB
<gil> I'm sending it to you bobo37773
<royale1223> ServerTech: the problem with that is it will dd out the corrupted data too.
<bobo37773> gil: dont send it to me. upload it and drop a link here. it is bedtime for me
<gil> ok
<damo22> royale1223, what do you mean?
<gil> http://imagebin.org/199641 this is my problum
<damo22> royale1223, we put the noerror and notrunc conv options for dd
<damo22> royale1223, so it will not truncate the output file when it cant read
<felicinos> ciao
<felicinos> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<royale1223> damo22: okay, we'll see. but won't there be data loss?
<damo22> royale1223, there will be loss when it cant read the physical sectors it will write 0s
<Jordan_U> damo22: royale1223: It sounds like what you really want is GNU ddrescue.
<monsterripper> mornin'
<gil> I need some help here I'm haveing a problum with my OS
<royale1223> damo22: so isn't it better to try and see if the partition is fixable?
<raven> Ben64, bobo37773 http://pastebin.com/iqNMgVht
<royale1223> damo22: before dd ing and erasing and all?
<VIPER-II> hiyaz. Anyone in here managed to get SICKBEARD to work on Ubuntu?
<felicinos> ciao
<damo22> royale1223, we are not erasing the disk!! i am making  a clone of the drive
<felicinos> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<VIPER-II> damo: clone? Drive?    Norton Ghost ftw!!!
<bobo37773> gil: oh distrobution upgrade. can't help you there. I only ever do or reccomend clean installs unless using rolling release
<damo22> VIPER-II, no, dd ftw
<Jordan_U> royale1223: Do you mind giving a quick recap of your original problem and what you're trying to do now?
<VIPER-II> hmm okays.
<arunkumar413> hi how to connect to windows machine, the files in the windows have been setup for sharing
<royale1223> Jordan_U: problem is not for me. Its ServerTech 's proble. He have corrupted ntfs partitions.
<juxta> what PATH would /etc/rc.local execute with by default? my commands seem to be being skipped, I'm guessing the path in use is not valid
<damo22> Jordan_U, i am helping ServerTech recover some data from his physically damaged disk
<mohammadtiti> hi everyone....how can i install ubuntu alongside my windows7 while it doesn't recognize my partitions?i mean ubuntu treat my partitioned hdd as a raw hdd without partition...
<damo22> Jordan_U, the only difference between using dd and dd_rescue is that it will jump ahead when it cant read some sectors
<gordon1234> arunkumar413, so under your Windows PC>Computer>Properties is it set up as a WORKGROUP or a DOMAIN?
<arunkumar413> gordon1234: workgroup
<Jordan_U> damo22: That may be true of dd_rescue (I don't know much about dd_rescue) but GNU ddrescue is an entirely different (and much better) program which does much more than that. (logging, returning to bad sectors *after a full pass* and trying reads of smaller block sizes, etc).,
<gordon1234> arunkumar413, and when you log into your UBUNTU machine in File Manager when you select connect to Netrowk Drives, do you see a Windows Network icon?
<gordon1234> *Network
<svrnmnd> hey I lost my bottom bar by accident how do I create a pannel that shows my open windows at the bottom of the screen?
<arunkumar413> gordon1234: no, there is no icon to connect to network
<greenberet> Hi, when i want to setup a bluetooth dun I only see the wizard once and I cannot change  the apn settings after that, i have to remove the device name and then add it as a new device, any workaround for that?
<gil> Hi all I'm have a OS problum and I was wondering if someone could help me figure it out
<royale1223> !question | gil
<ubottu> gil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> gil, what version of Ubuntu
<svrnmnd> can someone help me restore my bottom pannel?
<gil> I'm useing pepperment
<Jordan_U> ServerTech: You can install GNU ddrescue (which is better than dd_rescue) from an Ubuntu LiveCD by running "sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe && sudo apt-get install gddrescue" make sure you give at least a quick look at the man page and specify a log file.
<bazhang> gil, whats that
<greenberet> ??
<Jordan_U> ServerTech: Sorry, make that "sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gddrescue".
<gil> I have a picture of my problum
<gordon1234> arunkumar413, when you setup the share on with Windows folder, what is the name of the share?
<royale1223> Jordan_U: what if the partition is fixable via ntfsfix or windows utility?
<bazhang> gil, is that MINT? or some other derivative
<greenberet> Hi, when i want to setup a bluetooth dun I only see the wizard once and I cannot change  the apn settings after that, i have to remove the device name and then add it as a new device, any workaround for that?
<Jordan_U> royale1223: Then it's probably not a hardware problem.
<gil> http://www.imagebin.org/199641
<gil> it's pretty much like ubuntu
<royale1223> Jordan_U: so isn't it better to try fixing the partition instead of dd?
<bazhang> gil, its not supported here. try the peppermint forums or use alis
<arunkumar413> gordon1234: i found the go to network drives from the go menu. but it is asking password to login to the windows machine
<bazhang> !alis | gil
<ubottu> gil: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<greenberet> can somone [maybe anyone] assist?
<svrnmnd> can anyone help me restore my bottom launcher pannel?!?!
<raven> Ben64, bobo37773 http://pastebin.com/iqNMgVht
<royale1223> svrnmnd: what version of ubuntu?
<svrnmnd> 10.04
<Jordan_U> royale1223: I'm trying to look through the scrollback now to see why dd came up in the first place and why it's thought to be a hardware problem.
<ryzzan> just installed ubuntu on two pcs... wasn't i supposed to be able to see them when "browse network"?
<gil> ok thank you
<royale1223> Jordan_U: its not a hw problem demo22 recommended dd.
<royale1223> svrnmnd: hold up
<arunkumar413> gordon1234, the pc name is rohitamr-pc
<fortytwo_de> hello guys! I'm having trouble with my audio settings. When I set it using the ubuntu applet sound works perfectly, but after a reboot it restores its non-working status. http://paste.debian.net/156790/
<damo22> Jordan_U, it IS a hardware problem, the dmesg is full of i/o errors
<mohammadtiti> this problem of mine freaked me out....
<fortytwo_de> I'm positive the device I need to use is card 2 device 1 (because when I set it with the gnome applet, that card goes to the first position)
<fortytwo_de> however when I try to speaker-test it, I get that error
<fortytwo_de> and yes, my user is added to the audio group
<fortytwo_de> I'm pretty much lost at this point
<gordon1234> arunkumar413 This is good. You should be able to put smb://192.168.xxx.xxx/share_name$ (the ip address of the Windows PC and the share_name you created on it) into the file manager ... enter the user id and passowrd you would use to log into the Windows PC
<mohammadtiti> actually i don't know what else should i do?if somebody help me i would be grateful
<bazhang> mohammadtiti, with what
<fortytwo_de> so, can anybody help?
<royale1223> damo22: also please don't encourage private chat because rest of the users can't see what's going on. In this case we didn't know about demsg errors.
<ryzzan> just installed ubuntu on two pcs... wasn't i supposed to be able to see them when "browse network"?
<arunkumar413> gordon1234: there is password for windows machine
<fortytwo_de> can anybody please help me? ^
<mohammadtiti> with this bazhang: how can i install ubuntu alongside my windows7 while it doesn't recognize my partitions?i mean ubuntu treat my partitioned hdd as a raw hdd without partition...
<pnorman> I'm trying to figure out the dependencies of a package in a PPA. How would I do this?
<damo22> royale1223, its better this way i dont flood the channel with useless info
<royale1223> !repeat | svrnmnd
<ubottu> svrnmnd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> mohammadtiti, windows already installed? you are in the ubuntu live cd now?
<royale1223> svrnmnd: http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<fortytwo_de> can anybody help with my audio configuration problem? http://paste.debian.net/156790/
<svrnmnd> what is !repeat | ??
<greenberet> need help with bluetooth dialup
<greenberet> I need to change my apn how to do that?
<royale1223> royale1223: it beats the purpose of the channel. #ubuntu is for asking questions and getting answers.
<mohammadtiti> yes i had a preinstalled windows7 HP X64 SP1, and i'm in live cd....
<xuser1> how can i install last stable gnome3 version (from ppa)?
<greenberet> apn means access point name
<gordon1234> arunkumar413, if you go into change the computer name you will see the name of the Workgroup .. the default is WORKGROUP. Leave the password blank when connecting, but it will need your logon name.
<bazhang> xuser1, what version of ubuntu are you on now
<svrnmnd> ok im also having a display problem. I just plugged VGA from my laptop to my laptop and used monitors to use the larger display...but now when I play my video I only get audio and a black box where vlc is no matter which screen
<xuser1> 11.10
<bazhang> xuser1, you have gnome3 already, why would you want the ppa
<svrnmnd> from my laptop to my plasma*
<royale1223> svrnmnd: just don't repeat the question so often. did you try the link.
<fortytwo_de> can anybody help with my audio configuration problem? http://paste.debian.net/156790/
<svrnmnd> yea roale the question was for a different problem
<xuser1> i have gnome 3.2.1 , i wantr last stable version
<greenberet> bazhang can you help me with bluetooth dial up networking I want to change my apn [access point name]
<svrnmnd> display problem while watching movies on a different display
<fortytwo_de> can anybody help with my audio configuration problem? http://paste.debian.net/156790/
<royale1223> xuser1: are you talking about gnome3 shell?
<xuser1> gnome  3
<VIPER-II> what's the command to look at the mainboard's model from within commandline of Linux?
<bazhang> VIPER-II, sudo lshw ?
<casibaeus> hey, i just installed ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop but i need to install vpnc to access the internet. I have vpnc as a .deb package and can open it with the software center however the 'install button' is greyed out. Is there any terminal command i should use instead?
<greenberet> sudo lshw or dmidecode VIPER-II
<fortytwo_de> can anybody help with my audio configuration problem? http://paste.debian.net/156790/
<xuser1> is gnome 3.2.1 last stable relase?
<bazhang> xuser1, yes
<gordon1234> arunkumar413, Good tutorial here http://www.7tutorials.com/how-access-windows-7-shared-folders-ubuntu
<greenberet> VIPER-II u need to install dmidecode [sudo apt install dmidecode]
<xuser1> ok
<bazhang> fortytwo_de, dont repeat every minute. patience please
<royale1223> xuser1: ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<fortytwo_de> bazhang: sorry :)
<bazhang> royale1223, he should not be using a PPA as he is on 11.10 already
<greenberet> hey bazhang, can u help me out with bluetooth dun?
<royale1223> bazhang: i think that ppa is more updated not sure though.
<VIPER-II> greenberet: ok thanks.
<mohammadtiti> dude...?
<greenberet> you are welcome VIPER-II
<VIPER-II> btw how do i check the amount of free space on my HDD?  Graphical or command line?
<casibaeus> nvm had to use dkpg
<royale1223> bazhang: actually it is contains 3.2.2 for oneric
<arunkumar413> gordon1234: http://imagebin.org/199651. this is the structure of the network. help me how to connect
<raven> Ben64, bobo37773 still there?
<meskarune> VIPER-II you can do df to see what space your disk is using. or install a graphical utility http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerhope.com%2Funix%2Fudf.htm&ei=e89AT_LlHuOA2AW1zo2DCA&usg=AFQjCNH6OZ7IDksLlxDZQCwpS-VNqnF8zA&sig2=p-3KFJrD6sKqM3jQa4E9pA
<gordon1234> arunkumar413, and when you press enter, what happens?
<arunkumar413> gordon1234: it asks for a password
<fortytwo_de> can anybody help with my audio configuration problem? http://paste.debian.net/156790/
<VIPER-II> hmm ok thanks meskarune
<meskarune> VIPER-II: try "df -h /home"
<arunkumar413> gordon1234: it also says the specified location is not mounted
<gordon1234> arunkumar413, you have the computer name in the user name field ... you need your windows user name in there ... when you logon to your windows PC, whatever that user name is, is the one you need in that field
<VIPER-II> ah.... i get the idea... :)
<Jordan_U> ServerTech: Are you still here? Did you get my message about GNU ddrescue and how to install it?
<arunkumar413> gordon1234: for wondows there is no login password
<MonkeyDust> VIPER-II  simply type df -h
<mohan_> Can we get Ubuntu TV now or have to wait for Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<raven> Ben64, ?
<gordon1234> arunkumar413, you may not have a login password, but you will have a user id .... if you co into the control panel on your windows pc and select users, it will tell you in there
<iceroot> mohan_: even longer
<mohan_> ohh
<iceroot> mohan_: its just a concept at the moment
<samuel> hello, i wonder if anyone can help me troubleshoot a problem i'm having
<mohan_> ohh
<mohan_> ic
<oCean> !utv | mohan_
<ubottu> mohan_: Ubuntu TV is a strategy to bring the Ubuntu platform to TVs. Discussion happens in #ubuntu-tv and on the ubuntu-tv launchpad mailing list. Find out more at http://ubuntu.com/tv
<mohan_> is it going to be a free service ?
<iceroot> mohan_: see #ubuntu-tv
<iceroot> mohan_: yes
<iceroot> mohan_: the software and the service is free
<mohan_> maybe they will charge the content
<samuel> after running an update on a newly installed system, after the grub menu has gone, it seems to freeze at the ubuntu logo/splash, and this goes for the older kernel also. any idea's on how to figure this one out??
<oCean> mohan_: discussion in #ubuntu-tv, not here
<iceroot> mohan_: atm they dont have own content
<mohan_> alright :)
<mohan_> noted
<mohan_> thanks
<alex-> My phone has an DLNA server to show pictures on the tv n stuff, is it possible that I install some kind of DLNA client on my ubuntu server, which gets the data from my phone automaticly, and puts it dynamicly on a SAMBA share?
<fortytwo_de> alex-: samba
<fortytwo_de> xbmc¡
<fortytwo_de> sorry, xbmc
<gordon1234> arunkumar413, out of interest, you may want to double click on the "Windows Network" icon on Ubuntu and see if your Windows file share appears in there
<alex-> fortytwo_de: what do you mean?
<alex-> I don't want a GUI or something
<alex-> I want my server to see if there are any DLNA servers, and then the server gets the data from it (e.g. copy or just some kind of symlink) and then put it on the SAMBA share so I can view it in my whole network
<arunkumar413> gordon1234: it says the specified location is not mounted
<thomas__> how to stop bootloader from booting - pressing e does not work!
<Jordan_U> thomas__: Hold shift.
<gordon1234> arunkumar413, have you found out your Windows user id yet?
<arunkumar413> gordon1234: the windows system is setup with a admin password
<arunkumar413> gordon1234: what is that user id, where to find it. is it the name of the pc we have given
<arunkumar413> gordon1234: from the screen shot given, what is the name of the computer is rohitamr-pc
<alex-> fortytwo_de:  ^
<gordon1234> arunkumar413, the user id is your Windows user id ... it is not the name of the computer we need it is your user id ... if you go into the control panel on your windows pc and look in the users icon it will show you all the users
<arunkumar413> gordon1234: yes, the user name is rohitamr-pc
<arunkumar413> gordon1234: when windows pc was setup for sharing it said it only shares with windows pc
<samuel> after running an update on a newly installed system, after the grub menu has gone, it seems to freeze at the ubuntu logo/splash, and this goes for the older kernel also. any idea's on how to figure this one out??
<mohammadtiti> is there anybody who can help me with this freaking problem of mine?
<mbroeker> samuel, does your machine boot normally in recovery mode?
<mohammadtiti> اow can i install ubuntu alongside my windows7 while it doesn't recognize my partitions?i mean ubuntu treat my partitioned hdd as a raw hdd without partition...
<mohammadtiti> how can i install ubuntu alongside my windows7 while it doesn't recognize my partitions?i mean ubuntu treat my partitioned hdd as a raw hdd without partition...
<theadmin> Will VLC 2.0 get packaged for Oneiric officially? It currently seems to have 1.x
<CharminTheMoose> Why is it that despite removing the hooks in /usr/share/initramfs-tools for plymouth and framebuffer and using update-initramfs, I still get a splash screen?
<raven> X11 startup problems: http://pastebin.com/iqNMgVht
<arunkumar413> gordon1234, i'm able view the drives and folder of the windows pc but gain it is asking for username and password
<samuel> mbroeker yes, i can get a terminal from the recovery mode but startx doesnt work
<samuel> i think it might be related to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1896061
<samuel> as i also have an amd graphics card, it sounds like the same problem, i will give it a try!
<mbroeker> CharminTheMoose, edit /etc/default/grub and set GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet" followed by sudo update-initramfs -ck $(uname -r) && sudo update-grub
<samuel> is there any way i can confirm this from the root terminal in recovery mode?
<raven> X11 startup problems: http://pastebin.com/iqNMgVht
<mbroeker> samuel, enter the recovery mode, enter startx and paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<m_fulder> hey!
<gordon1234> arunkumar413, yes, you will need the user name and password from the Windows machine. Not the computer name. Again, you can get this in the Windows Control Panel under the Users icon. Do you have physical access to logon to the Windows PC to do this?
<samuel> thank you i will do that asap (waiting for windows to install updates while i research the problem)
<zezom> I had a working Ubuntu system until I took out 2 3T drives that I had set up in an LVM and put a different 3TB hard drive in. Now grub does not show. all I get is the monitor telling me that the sync is out of range and when I press ctrl alt delete the system reboot instantly. grub appears to be installed correctly. Is any one familiar with this problem?
<CharminTheMoose> mbroeker, well that doesn't answer my question, I'm not looking to disable it via the boot-options. I'm asking why it gets added to the initrd even if I remove the hooks in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks
<m_fulder> I want a script running on startup as non-root so I've edited the /etc/rc.local file to startup my script with "su" ... though this script start up several screen-windows and I would like to reach them from the root account is that possible??
<bal_> how to install ipmessanger?
<mbroeker> CharminTheMoose, have you at least recreated the initramfs with the -ck $(uname -r) option?
<MonkeyDust> bal_  what is ipmessenger exactly?
<CharminTheMoose> mbroeker, Well, I also tacked on the -t command too.
<CharminTheMoose> But yes, I have recreated the initramfs
<CharminTheMoose> s/command/switch
<bal_> MonkeyDust:  it is a messenger wthin local network use in windows and mac
<mbroeker> ok: that's strange, CharminTheMoose! it's the magic of ubuntu then...
<bal_> once i tryed with wine but not work properly out going message skeeps
<CharminTheMoose> Hehe, cheers mbroeker, guess I'll just have to get RTFM then. :D
<liam_> is there a way to create an encrypted lvm install on part of the disk instead of the entire thing?
<MonkeyDust> bal_  i havent tried it, but maybe this helps http://www.indiastudychannel.com/resources/97532-Install-g-ipmsg-Ubuntu-Linux-easily.aspx
<gordon1234> arunkumar413, Once you have a valid user id and password to enter, it should connect ok. If it doesn't then the share on the Windows PC is most likely not been set up correctly .. you may need to change the permissions on the share to allow read/write access. Need to dash... bye and good luck.
<thomas__> any thoughts why keyboard (infrared, DELL) is detected when I load Ubuntu 11.10 from USB stick and when I try to start from HD the keyboard is not working?
<mbroeker> thomas__, do you have an usb keyboard?
<thomas__> no cable (wireless)
<thomas__> mbroeker: wireless (DELL)
<MonkeyDust> bal_  there's also xipmsg
<winnie666> hey! i am looking for a cli program that will allow me to partition and mkfs drives without being prompted for any information, ie prog device linux-raid start 1 end 8
<mbroeker> thomas__, and the receiver? built-in or connected via usb?
<thomas__> mbroeker: built-in
<randomnewb> Is there a way to extract zip files with foreign filenames without  getting garbled filenames?
<thomas__> mbroeker: some posts mention to set noacpi pci=noacpi acpi=off, but I cant edit the bootloder after the installation to set these params
<mbroeker> thomas__, anyway: if the wireless keyboard gets connected when you boot from "a legacy usb device", the wireless connector seems to be initialized! so i suggest that you have to activate usb legacy support in bios to get ridd ofthis prob
<bal_> MonkeyDust:  i down loaded but i can't go to the dirctory  how can i open the folder with cmd . i is in download folder ?
<thomas__> mbroeker: good point - Ill try now
<MonkeyDust> bal_  look in /usr/bin
<MonkeyDust> bal_  forget that, i thought you meant installed
<bal_> nop  just downloded
<ugc> hello, erveryone.
<bal_> MonkeyDust:  i don't know the cmd in ubuntu just learning
<ugc> I had installed android in KVM, but it can't connect to the network.
<ugc> what is wrong with it?
<thomas__> mbroeker: legacy support was enabled already
<wonderman> hmm
<MonkeyDust> bal_  you can install it from the repos and type f2 to run it
<airtonix> swweeeeetttt! 11.10 remove padevchoosers! so awesome... now i can't send audio to other machines....
<wonderman> why has the latest updates yet again broke unity settings? ie, i cannot choose the bar to not hide itself from CCSM now
<MonkeyDust> bal_  alt-f2*
<wonderman> unity bar autohide is the worse thing about ubuntu
<samuel> hi thanks for the help guys, it was just a simple case of removing fglrx and reinstalling it, everything is fine now
<MonkeyDust> !yay | samuel
<ubottu> samuel: Glad you made it! :-)
<ugc> hi, I want to backup my machine, in case one day my machine crushed, which dir should I backup?
<wonderman> $HOME
<ugc> and / ?
<wonderman> and  / ?
<wonderman> is you wanna backup the whole machine go ahead
<wonderman> if*
<ugc> wonderman: after crushed, I want to restore my machine.
<ssta>  /etc is probably a good idea
<ugc> HOME is not enogh.
<wonderman> its not?
<MonkeyDust> clonezilla comes to my mind
<wonderman> installing packages doesnt take long, and they are all in repos
<wonderman> rsync it then
<ugc> wonderman: how about your kernel images?
<wonderman> MonkeyDust: any idea why updates broke unity again ?
<ugc> if you lose this files, they you can't restore you machine
<bal_> MonkeyDust: it open applications  what next ?
<wonderman> i cant stop the bar from hiding itself
<MonkeyDust> wonderman  i don't like/use unity, so can't say
<wonderman> its ok when the bar doesnt hide itself, im pulling my hair out, i refused to update for 1 month, because this happened last time
<wonderman> so i went for it this morning, now CCSM doesnt work again
<wonderman> i think i had to reinstall catalyst to fix it last time, do people not test these things?
<ugc> wonderman: it is possible that the configuration files are changed?
<ssta> ugc: for most purposes, backing up user data and configuration data is enough.  Easiest way to recover is then clean-reinstall and restore user data
<wonderman> starting to really wind me up
<wonderman> ssta i agree
<bal_> ok thank you
<MonkeyDust> bal_  alt-f2 and type the program name
<kapz> any idea to minimize evolution to a gnome-shell notification icon? thanks :)
<wonderman> where are devs +1 ?
<ugc> ssta: you mean, when your computer crushed, you will install a new system and then restore the HOME dir
<Whiskey> Anyone good on XRDP here?
<ssta> ugc: yes
<MonkeyDust> kapz  gnome2 had alltray, trie that (i havent)
<MonkeyDust> try*
<ugc> ssta: how about your configration files you ever done ?
<ankitb> signal strength bash script for wireless device
<ssta> ugc: that's why I suggest backing up /etc as well
<ugc> I mean you installed many services, like ssh and ftp etc?
<kapz> MonkeyDust, alltray minimizes everyting(?) i guess
<wonderman> ugc, it depends how you operate, i dont store any of my data on my machine that isnt backed up externally
<ssta> ugc: also keeping a copy of the output of dpkg --get-selections
<wonderman> if my machine crashed now, i wouldnt care
<ugc> ssta: simple install will need you reconfigure and reinstall this service?
<MonkeyDust> kapz  alltray minimizes the window that you click on
<wonderman> also most of the time a 'crash' you can fix
<wonderman> if your hard drive packs up, just reinstall on a new one
<wonderman> whats the point of backing up /, there isnt imho
<kapz> MonkeyDust, All or any window I click on? or just evolution/specified apps? Thanks
<ugc> yeah, you guys right, I just want to keep all my work environment.
<Whiskey> No one use xRDP here
<MonkeyDust> kapz  any window, just the one you click on -- mind: it was for gnome2
<ugc> Whiskey: I use it
<ugc> what 's your prob
<kapz> nah...something like a deluge tray icon or dropbox icon or skype or frostwire.....pffft
<ssta> ugc: if you feel it's better for YOU then by all means backup the entire system.  I don't tend to do it that way is all
<Whiskey> I wanne now how to login to the console
<Whiskey> and not get a new session started
<Whiskey> i try to goolge lake crazy but i don´t find how to do it
<ugc> well, I would listen to you, after all backup all the system take me a long period of time.
<Whiskey> What you mean
<wonderman> ugc just backup what you want
<ugc> Whiskey: you installed xdrp on you machine?
<ugc> and you want to remote control?
<ugc> am i right/
<mbroeker> Whiskey, CTRL-ALT-F2 switches to console, ALT-F7 or ALT-F8 switches back to gui
<ugc> wonderman: ok, then home will be best.
<theadmin> mbroeker: I don't think that ttys would work over xrdp...
<ssta> ugc: I have a cronjob that rsyncs $HOME to the fileserver every 8 hours....plus I have /etc in subversion.
<wonderman> like i said :)
<mbroeker> theadmin, good point :)
<Whiskey> ugc
<jasonmsp> hey all.  Every so often things plugged into my USB ports dissapear.  When I do an lsusb they don't show up either.  Is there a way to reset the USB ports to find what it plugged into them?
<ugc> and wonderman: i always use tar unity to backup?
<Whiskey> i wanne have it to login to console by defult
<viktor133> how can you monitor the temp of your processor (or any hardware)?
<bahamas> hello. I'm trying to connect to a jabber sever with the default client that comes with ubuntu 11.40, but I get a network error. can anyone tell me how I can debug this to see where the error comes from?
<wonderman> ugc i just copy to an external the files i need, if you are that worried about your system, do what ssta said and setup a cron to do it for you
<Whiskey> mbroeker, none of those work ether
<ugc> Whiskey: you want to your machine boot into consol by default?
<n2diy> I have a PDF file I want to give to some club members, is there a quick way to scan it for viruses before I do so?
<Whiskey> nooo
<Whiskey> the xRDP
<ssta> n2diy: viruses in a pdf file?  Umm...do such exist?
<theadmin> Whiskey: y u no use ssh :/
<ugc> wonderman: i wonder weather tar can achieve increse backup?
<theadmin> ssta: Definetly, PDF are almost as dangerous for Windows as exe are
<mbroeker> bahamas, do you use your own jabber server?
<Whiskey> in Windows you do /console or /admin to login to console
<n2diy> ssta, yes, I just googled it.
<theadmin> n2diy: Try this place: www.virustotal.com
<Whiskey> but i don´t find anyway to do that whit xRDP
<ugc> Whiskey: well, xRDP is used for X window, means remote x login?
<bahamas> mbroeker: the company I work for
<n2diy> theadmin, thanks.
<ssta> seriously?  pdf are largely just encapsulated postscript.  The mind boggles...
<Whiskey> ugc
<Whiskey> what do you mean
<ugc> Whiskey: your problem seems to be impossible.
<Whiskey> so its not possible then?
<Whiskey> Also
<mbroeker> bahamas, we too: we use pidgin and the jabber client must use the IP of the server as the connection server
<Whiskey> the program i have in crontab
<ugc> Whiskey: I mean xRDP is used for remote desktop control, not consol.
<Whiskey> are not them supose to start
<raven> hi
<Whiskey> and i don´t have to login to make them start
<Whiskey> right
<FloodBot1> Whiskey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ugc> Whiskey: but you can login desktop first, and then start a gnome terminal.
<raven> xubuntu 11.10 - cpu-freq-plugin does not take any effect to frequency - any solution?
<Whiskey> ugc im not sure i undertsand what you mean
<bahamas> mbroeker: I'm using empathy though.
<bahamas> and I don't understand why the domain name wouldn't work. the client should be able to do a DNS lookup
<raven> xubuntu 11.10 - cpu-freq-plugin does not take any effect to frequency - any solution?
<MonkeyDust> !repeat | raven
<ubottu> raven: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<viktor133> is there a command or anything to monitor the temp of your system?
<tumppu_> lm-sensors and then command sensors
<ugc> hi, is there anyone who installed android in ubuntu?
<ugc> in virtual machine.
<ugc> mine can't connect to network
<ugc> i am using androidx86
<ugc> or any hint would be perfect.
<oCean> ugc: /join #android
<ikonia> ugc: saying "won't work" isn't helpful, you need to explain the problem if you want help.
<ugc> oCean: thanks
<raven> xubuntu 11.10 - cpu-freq-plugin does not take any effect to frequency - any solution?
<ugc> ikonia: i installed androidx86 in kvm, and in virtual android system, i can't connect to the network
<ugc> and i enter the ethnet config, it won't let me do that/
<ikonia> ugc: ok, so you need to vierfy your networking and bridging setup at the host/guest level, then move up to the OS level.
<raven> xubuntu 11.10 - cpu-freq-plugin does not take any effect to frequency - any solution?
<ugc> ikonia: i checked that out, it is NAT ed
<MonkeyDust> ugc  change NAT to bridged
<korukor> raven: #xubuntu or #xfce
<ugc> MonkeyDust: ok, let me try.
<katesmith> /join #outhouse
<katesmith> oh sorry
<katesmith> that is a great chat room i go to anyways
<ugc> MonkeyDust: i am afraid, afraid
<ugc> i used to do it once more, and then the network unavailable
<Guinness2702> Network/Routing question.  I want to route all packets whose destination is port X to something other than the default route, but leave others going that way.  How can I do that?
<rootkit> ubuntu is kinda bloated
<rymate1234> rootkit: how is it bloated?
<rootkit> bloatware
<Guinness2702> Please do not feed the troll
<Guinness2702> okay, he left :D
<Ampelbein> Guinness2702: iptables can do that (and more)
<Guinness2702> Ampelbein, Yeah, I'm just trying to figure out how to do it :)
<Guinness2702> I just found something on google about prerouting
<Guinness2702> found a page which says "iptables -t mangle -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -j MARK --set-mark 1"
<Guinness2702> but wtf is "MARK"
<oCean> Guinness2702: please don't use acronyms such as wtf here, thanks
<sabgenton> whats better to install PrecisePangolin alpha 2 or the daily builds?
<oCean> sabgenton: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (still alpha). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<sabgenton> cheers
<mariano> ciao
<mariano> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<veggu> hi guys , i have an issue that I am unable to set the desktop visual effects to extra as it says that there is no graphic drivers and lspci tells me that there is a intel graphics driver
<sabgenton> also if I want to send bug reports on unstable wifi drivers am I better making it for PrecisePangolin or oneiric
<veggu> please help
<sabgenton> what is more helpfull to devs?
<X30Ncore> hi, I need to know a good tool for finding the airtime balance on a GSM 3G mobile device
<Ampelbein> Guinness2702: mark is used in routes, but you don't need them: "iptables -t mangle -A PREROUTING -p tcp -m tcp --dport <<<PORT>>> -j ROUTE --oif <<<INTERFACE>>>"
<AlanBell> veggu: what version of Ubuntu, how old is the computer, what is the exact line from lspci for the vga card?
<Guinness2702> Ampelbein, cool, thanks
<veggu> AlanBell:  i am using ubuntu 10.10 , i have a hp dv6 laptop and the lspci o/p is as follows  :
<veggu> AlanBell: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Sandy Bridge DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sandy Bridge PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Sandy Bridge Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<alexx188> hello
<n3uron_> veggu, pastebin ~~
<alexx188> does anybody connect the pluto-p board to emc2?
<Guinness2702> Ampelbein, I'm gonna guess that won't rewrite the source address - What I really need is for packets to come back the other way too
<veggu> n3uron_:  pastebin  ~~ 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Sandy Bridge DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sandy Bridge PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Sandy Bridge Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller #1 (rev 04) 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB
<AlanBell> n3uron_: one line doesn't need to be pastebinned!
<AlanBell> veggu: that seems a reasonably new laptop and sensible chipset, it should just work
<alexx188> does anybody see me?
<n3uron_> Im running in smaller scale AlanBell, sorry if it was 1 line.
<AlanBell> !ask | alexx188
<ubottu> alexx188: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<veggu> AlanBell: even i taught the same but nothing is happening..
<veggu> AlanBell:  is there anyway by which i can actually install the drivers manually ?
<AlanBell> veggu: I think it might be that it is too new for 10.10, the sandy bridge chipset was rather new then, perhaps try a live cd of 11.10 (or even 12.04 if you want to test the one in development)
<veggu> AlanBell: ok
<hoijui> i am using ubuntu (XFCE) on netbook with the typically small screen (1024x600), and evolution is just unusable here
<AlanBell> veggu: there are some PPAs with backports of newer drivers, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/58376/how-do-i-install-the-intel-hd-3000-video-driver for reference, looks like it might work best if you have a 32bit install and is a bit experimental
<hoijui> why is it the default email client?
<hoijui> practically every dialog is too large in height
<Ampelbein> Guinness2702: Well, if you want another source address, you'd need a "--continue" at the end of the prerouting and a new POSTROUTING with '-A POSTROUTING -p tcp -m tcp --dport <<<PORT>>> -j SNAT --to <<<NEWIPADDRESS>>>
<Guinness2702> Ampelbein, I get "iptables v1.4.4: unknown option `--oif'"
<hoijui> and there are no scrollbars
<Ampelbein> Guinness2702: Oh, right, I think Ubuntu doesn't have that patch. Let me check.
<hoijui> it is only soso usable using Alt+dragging
<AlanBell> hoijui: that is a longstanding bug, bug 8629 and various re-reports of it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8629 in Evolution "Evolution setup wizard does not fit in 800x600" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8629
<AlanBell> hoijui: the default email client is now thunderbird
<hoijui> ahh k :D nice, and thanks
<Lint> hoijui, that's gtk for you
<bazhang> Lint, no it's not. it's a bug
<hoijui> will use thunderbird too then
<AlanBell> hoijui: it is actually probably quite easy to fix, I looked into it ages and ages ago, there is a wizard class somewhere that has a fixed height and it throws everything out and doesn't rescale and grow scrollbars.
<hoijui> mmm ok :-)
<hoijui> they lazy?
<AlanBell> no, they just have bigger screens than you :)
<hoijui> i mean.. netbook users are.. many, these days
<AlanBell> anyone can fix it, if motivated to do so
<hoijui> an email client just cant afford to ignore that
<hoijui> yeah.. ;-)
<hoijui> if it would be java, i'd do it
<AlanBell> there are a bunch of patches to make it fit, and a lot of the dialogs do now fit, take a screenshot of the one that doesn't and file a bug about it
<AlanBell> see comment #32 onwards for my thoughts on the matter in 2009 :)
<hoijui> i just updated my ubuntu, and the main config dialog and the add-account dialogs fail
<purplefool> does anyone know anything about a engts450 graphics card?  having trouble getting a decent screen resolution
<hoijui> so i guess the patches are not yet released
<Ben64> purplefool: sounds like a nvidia card, so you should just use the Hardware Drivers dialog to install the nvidia drivers
<joker400> hi all of you
<AlanBell> hoijui: yeah, years ago, dunno if they have fallen out or some other dialogs have grown too big, but on an actuall 1024x600 screen most of it should fit
<pooltable> hi help can i run to torrent programs at the same time ?
<bazhang> pooltable, why would you need to
<Lint> *eight* years, lol
<bazhang> Lint, ?
<pooltable> bazhang i running q torrent but some torrent just do not load just keep in checking mode how do i fix it ?
<hoijui> AlanBell, ok... strange :/ it does not, here.
<hoijui> also even if it would.. htere are no scrollbars where there should be some
<hoijui> and hte defautl open larger then what fits on screen, which also never should happen
<hoijui> cant make them smaller
<hoijui> but i switched to thunderbord now, and it seems to do it right :/
<hoijui> aehh :-)
<bazhang> pooltable, have you tested any other torrent clients with those same torrents
<pooltable> bazhang that what i want to do now
<bazhang> !torrent | pooltable here's a list
<ubottu> pooltable here's a list: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<pooltable> bazhang i am testing ktorrent
<koffeehaus> hi, does anyone remember the command line of gconf path to set your real name on the panel instead of username?
<koffeehaus> i meant command line OR gconf path
<oCean> koffeehaus: system/indicator/me I think? (from memory, as I'm not using gnome)
<aptgetter232> Hello. I am trying to install a Canon Pixma MG5150 printer on Ubuntu using the MG5100 series CUPS driver, but when I print Ubuntu tells  me "Rendering Complete", but the printer doesn't output anything. What shall I do? Any help is appreciated. Thanks..
<magma> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu via command line?
<koffeehaus> oCean : i've just checked it isn't there :(
<StevenR> magma: you can do a CLI install
<koffeehaus> oCean omgubuntu did an article on it, but they seem out atm
<magma> ~what is CLI?
<StevenR> magma: what do you want to achieve? (building a headless server) ? CLI is Command Line Interface
<oCean> koffeehaus: I found this one: http://blog.mypapit.net/2011/05/remove-username-memenu-ubuntu-natty-1104.html
<trijntje> Hi all, I want to enable middle button emulation on oneiric. How can I enable this permanently?
<koffeehaus> oCean : no waaay!! i don't have that path on my gconf-editor. weird
<monsterripper> Hi there, I'm doing a lot of Documentation with Druif for Lubuntu (Worxin' off these http:/goo.gl/v5IMJ )
<aptgetter232> Hello. I am trying to install a Canon Pixma MG5150 printer on Ubuntu using the MG5100 series CUPS driver, but when I print Ubuntu tells  me "Rendering Complete", but the printer doesn't output anything. What shall I do? Any help is appreciated. Thanks..
<koffeehaus> oCean - maybe it;s coz i'm using maverick, not natty
<monsterripper> Hi there, I'm doing a lot of Documentation with Druif for Lubuntu (Worxin' off these http://goo.gl/v5IMJ )
<bazhang> monsterripper, whats the question
<koffeehaus> oCean - no wait i also have elementary OS which also a 10.10 and it works there. ah never mind i'll leave as it is then
<oCean> koffeehaus: heh, ok
<koffeehaus> oCean thnx anyways
<monsterripper> bazhang: No Qu.. Just spreading the gispell ...
<NyLes> hi?
<NyLes> can someone help ? :(
<bazhang> NyLes, with what
<NyLes> i really want to use Ubuntu, but the problem is my video card has bugs with the latest driver
<NyLes> my video card is fine with Puppy Linux, how will i get the drivers there? is it possible?
<NyLes> please help me bazhang, I really want to use Ubuntu..
<oCean> monsterripper: this is not the place to do so
<bazhang> NyLes, whats the graphics card
<pooltable> bazhang ktorresnt is working just fine with one of the torrent thanks
<neil1> anyone overcame problems with widescreen laptop and radeon graphics card on a toshiba laptop?
<NyLes> bazhang, NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400 its an old video card..
<katesmith> /join ##aspiefriends
<neil1> it looks like it is going to load, but i get a blank screen
<bazhang> NyLes,  and you tried the additional drivers?
<katesmith> i will stick with windows
<NyLes> additional drivers? im not aware of sorry..
<oCean> katesmith: fine, no need to share here
<katesmith> i will keep my viruses , i tried to learn ubuntu but i have failed at it badly
<oCean> katesmith: chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.
<katesmith> okay
<bazhang> NyLes, check in system settings
<purplefool> Ben64, lol...that is what i have been trying for over a day now...have reinstalled system but no joy.  found solution in xorg.conf and trying that now
<randomnewb> Is there a way to extract zip files with foreign file names without the file names being garbled?
<cloudgeek> problem while installing and configuring mrtg
<neil1> Anyone know of good support sites for laptop ubuntu issues?
<danileigh79> Neil what6's the issue?
<NyLes> bazhang, ok sir I will check on it.. thanks for your time..
<danileigh79> neil1: What is the issue?
<neil1> Dani, trying to boot from livecd and screen goes.  I can get to purple loading screen with "nomodeset" option ticked but after the welcome chime screen is blank again
<danileigh79> neil1: tried a clean install on USB?
<silvio> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<neil1> Yup, also tried going from USB with same result.  Thinking driver issue?  Also, laptop is widescreen.
<danileigh79> neil1: what was original os on lappy?
<neil1> Windows 7
<EroxOne> hi
<danileigh79> neil1: what driver/grpahics card you got?
<NyLes> bazhang, how will I get there? If even from the live cd, my video card is not working?
<NyLes> it's just blank
<neil1> Dani, Its a Radeon card I think.  Processor is AMD dual core graphics.  Make sense?
<danileigh79> Neil, sounds like driver not supported... may need to reinstall Win, then do side by side Ubuntu install
<NyLes> neil1, i think we have the same problem but mine has something to do with the drivers, i hope danileigh79 can help me too :(
<neil1> So it's most likely a driver issue?  Would using Windows to update drivers as a first step be sensible?  I don't have a backup disk for Windows 7 so would hope not to have to reinstall it
 * Lint wonders why ubuntu doesn't defaults to VGA modes in that case
<danileigh79> neil1: meditate on this I must, return shortly I will
<danileigh79> lol
<NyLes> neil1, thanks for the idea of nomodeset, its just boots perfectly but still my video card is not working..
<danileigh79> I'm a geek
<NyLes> bazhang, still there?
<neil1> NyLes - frustrating isn't it!?  But maybe forcing a VGA mode might help...
<mgolisch> neil1: did you try selecting another mode from the cds boot menu?
<neil1> mgolisch - how would I do that?  I've read somewhere there is a safe mode bu it isn't clear to me how to select it
<NyLes> neil1, yeah its realy frustrating, forcing a VGA mode? how is it done? will it be just fine? nomodeset results with a resolution of 640 x ***  i think..
<neil1> NYLes - if you hit f6 and type in VGA=778 at the end of the line I got to a helpful screen listing out all available screen res
<mgolisch> neil1: selecting anything there doenst make it work?
<neil1> Mgolisch, when I hit f4 I get choice of modes: normal, use driver update disc or oem install.  Not sure the last two are really what I'm after but let me know your thoughts
<danileigh79_2> neil1: try this link   http://askubuntu.com/questions/79416/black-screen-after-installing-ubuntu-11-10-amd-64-altenate-radeon-graphics-card
<NyLes> neil1, I see, so if I choose there a higher resolution, it will fit?
<neil1> I tried that, it didn't work for me... but I would give it a go anyway
<intok> any recommendations on an NES emulator that supports Game Genie and has remappable controls? Already tried GFCE Ultra and Mendnafen, both have a terrible UI...
<UrB> anyone here with fully functional bluetooth on ubuntu 11.10 (polling to see if it's even possible :D)
<mgolisch> UrB: what do you mean by fully functional?
<UrB> I banged my head with that long enough to update to 12.04 in hope it would be fixed there, but now I just have new wall to bang head against :)
<UrB> mgolisch: can pair, can send files both ways, can stream audio
<UrB> I can't do any of those
<UrB> just started to eliminate possible causes, but this is tedious as hell
<mgolisch> i only have a mice here, i can pair with it and it works after that
<NyLes> can someone help me too? bazhang seems AFK :(
<mgolisch> neil1: no meant that vga option, like teling it to use a different resolution
<danileigh79> NyLes: try the link I sent to neil1
<mgolisch> neil1: but its probably a problem with x11 , if your screen gets blank it probably does something wrong talking to the card when x11 starts
<UrB> I guess there is no shorcut to this one - I must learn to understand the hcidump output :)
<NyLes> danileigh79, mine is different, I have an old video card that has bugs with latest drivers..
<danileigh79> NyLes: What vcard?
<NyLes> danileigh79, it works perfectly under Puppy Linux.. NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400
<chid> is there anyway to bind the hotkey for the ctrl+pg up , pg up (while control is still pressed) combination?
<n2diy> how do you square a number in gnumeric?
<chid> usually with the second part (when control is still pressed it sends just a pg up rather than ctrl+pg up hotkey)
<chid> n2diy: either ** or ^ or pow
<n2diy> chid, thanks, what's pow?
<NyLes> danileigh79 - now I can try Live CD because of the nomodeset.. without it, its just a black screen..
<chid> power(x,y) = x^y
<chid> Also, I'm wondering how I could bind a hotkey for switching a window to another monitor
<NyLes> danileigh79 - bazhang told me to try additional drivers under system but it says no proprietary drivers are in use..
<danileigh79> NyLes: Are you trying this in a clean install of 11.10?
<mgolisch> the card is probably too old to be supported by the nvidia drivers included in ubuntu
<danileigh79> NyLes: the card is too old
<mgolisch> geforce 2 mx400 that must be almost 10 years old or so :)
<n2diy> chid, ok, ^ worked.
<danileigh79> mgolisch: older...
<yeats> NyLes: have you tried using 10.04?  That would be the oldest release still in support (and it's a good one IMHO)
<BiscuitBurp> Don't dis da geforce 2 man
<chid> that's good n2diy
<NyLes> danileigh79, mgolisch - so there's no way I can get this to work? yeah the card is too old I am aware of it..
<mgolisch> NyLes: install an older version of ubuntu or try to get it working using the nv driver
<NyLes> yeats, I'm using 10.10 right now, i'll try your suggestion, I hope it works..
<yeats> NyLes: I had a similar dilemma recently with an older ATI card - upgrading the card was the only solution
<NyLes> mgolisch how would I do that?
<danileigh79> NyLes: Install 10.04, once in 10.04. try upgrading the driver, then try upgrading to 10.10, then 11.04, if the issue occurs again, it simply means your card is not supported in 11.10
<NyLes> yeats - oh :( but I can't just  buy a latest card because my monitor have different pins,,
<NyLes> its from Sony
<mgolisch> NyLes: different pins?
<danileigh79> Sorry if I don't make a lot of sense right now, still n my first cup of coffee
<danileigh79> mgolisch: Sony uses proprietary connectors on some of their older monitors
<BiscuitBurp> NyLes: What sony are you using?  Model
<NyLes> danileigh79 ok ill try that but now I'm using 10.10 and its already not supported :(
<chid> is there a hotkey for switching a window to another monitor?
<danileigh79> NyLes: then may have to roll back even further to 10.04
<NyLes> mgolisch its not like the usual ones..
<yeats> NyLes: 10.10 is about to go out of support in April - 10.04 will be supported until next April
<yeats> just FYI
<NyLes> BiscuitBurp SONY PCV-LX55/BP
<CharminTheMoose> How can I remove plymouth from my initrd totally?
<yeats> so what may feel like a step backwards buys you a year (if it works) ;-)
<Ben64> aren't there old versions of nvidia drivers
<NyLes> yeats thanks for the info, I will now download it.
<Ben64> nvidia-96 - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<danileigh79> Ben64: Yes, but support for them doesn't always occur in new releases of Ubuntu
<NyLes> danileigh79 can I just use the terminal to download and install the older driver? o
<mgolisch> NyLes: the nvidia-96 should support the mx400
<NyLes> mgolisch can I do it even on the latest Ubuntu?
<danileigh79> NyLes: you got me, I've never tried to rollback a graphics driver, considering my laptop has current graohics technology
<mgolisch> NyLes: 10.10 still has it, not idea about newer versions
<Ben64> looks like my 12.04 still has it too
<gogo_> hi can I set top left corner to have 0,0 coordinates in inkscape? I am designing a game in Ubuntu and cant find a way to do this :(
<mgolisch> NyLes: if the driver installation thing doesnt detect it try installing the driver manualy using apt/synaptic etc
<intok> any recommendations on an NES emulator that supports Game Genie and has remappable controls? Already tried GFCE Ultra and Mendnafen, both have a terrible UI...
<danileigh79> intok, this is an ubuntu support channel, google NES emulator for linux for a list of avaialblbe emulators
<oiyou> hi, trying to ping my ubuntu from windows, on my lan, and it works for like 5min and then doesnt for 5min and goes through this loop of on and off. I have checked, when i cant, both machine still have connection. any ideias where the prob is?
<NyLes> mgolisch, i think it does detect the driver the problem is the driver is latest.. my video card even in Windows has problems with latest drivers.. the video card only works with windows XP no service pack..
<randomnewb> How do I properly extract zip files with foriegn character encoding?
<mgolisch> can you select an older version in the driver thing?
<NyLes> mgolisch I will download first 10.04 as the support is extended till next year
<NyLes> mgolisch what do you mean?
<mgolisch> i can select between different versions of the nvidia driver in that driver thing
<intok> danileigh79 it's still semi ubuntu related, maybe a repo maintainer is reading and will swap the crap emulators that are currently in the repos for something that is more usable
<NyLes> mgolisch I thought what you're pertaining to is when booting lol.. what is that driver thing?
<yeats> NyLes: mgolisch: "driver thing" = "Additional Drivers" aka jockey-gtk
<danileigh79> intok, go to zophar.net look for emulators for unix/linux on right... now, stfu about emulatord
<bazhang> danileigh79, never say that here.
<mgolisch> theres a cmdline version too that you could probably use from ssh in your installed ubuntu
<NyLes> yeats thanks for that lol.. mgolisch I can only boot when nomodeset is on.. when I tried Additional Drivers it says "no Proprietary driver is in use"
<danileigh79> intok: I'm sorry for losing my temper, I use FCEUX
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/33655/best-nes-emulator intok
<mgolisch> NyLes: it probably fails to detect the card then if it doenst allow you to select a driver there
<bazhang> danileigh79, and it's perfectly on topic here to ask about apps
<mgolisch> you can just install it using apt and change your xorg.conf to use the nvidia driver
<danileigh79> bazhang: I've been kicked for asking about cross platform apps
<oiyou> hi, trying to ping my ubuntu from windows, on my lan, and it works for like 5min and then doesnt for 5min and goes through this loop of on and off. I have checked, when i cant, both machine still have connection. any ideias where the prob is?
<NyLes> mgolisch I think so.. how would I do that? can i do that even in nomodeset option?
<NyLes> mgolisch  i think nomodeset option has something to do why additional driver doesn't detect my card
<bloodyskies> does anyone have any experience of booting ubuntu from an SD card but with GRUB installed on the HDD?
<mgolisch> using nomodeset can you complete the installation? if yes you would just do that stuff afterwards in your installed ubuntu
<bloodyskies> I don't know what nomodeset is?
<bloodyskies> at the moment, the installer doesn't see my SD card, just the HDD
<iceroot> bloodyskies: see #lubuntu
<NyLes> mgolisch - yeah I can complete that installation with that, so after then, I will install my driver using apt and change the xorg.conf? will I be able to do that in nomodeset?
<bloodyskies>  thanks
<mgolisch> NyLes: if that allows you to see something on your screen yes
<danileigh79> I have a Mad Catz 4716 wired XBox controller, but can't find a driver for linux online, any suggestions?
<NyLes> mgolisch yeah thats the only way I can access my desktop, I will try it thanks.. but I will use 10.04 instead :)  Thanks again..
<mgolisch> NyLes: yeah do that
<NyLes> mgolisch are you always online here?
<aptgetter232> Hello. I am trying to install a Canon Pixma MG5150 printer on Ubuntu using the MG5100 series CUPS driver, but when I print Ubuntu tells  me "Rendering Complete", but the printer doesn't output anything. What shall I do? Any help is appreciated. Thanks..
<mgolisch> NyLes: yeah
<ylmfos_> who
<NyLes> mgolisch I'll be back after I download and install 10.04, I hope you help me ^^ thanks again, live chat is always the best..
<ylmfos_> I am a fresh on Linux
<neil1> I think I'm going to try the alternate text bases installer and see if I can then sort the video from there.
<personZ> OHAI!!
<bc81> aptgetter232: try using a few different drivers if you have the time..i have a pixma MP470, but it will only have basic printing functionality when using the MP150 driver.  weird huh?  i'll not be buying any more canon products
<bc81> aptgetter232: that, or set up a windows XP virtualbox and install the windows drivers into it
<aptgetter232> And, one more question. When I want to share the printer, how can I use the proprietary drivers to communicate with the LPD server?
<mjk5> Hello to all can someone help with embedded sound card(realtek) on Ubuntu 11.10 x64 where i dont have any sound?
<mgolisch> mjk5: does it detect the card?
<oiyou> hi, trying to ping my ubuntu from windows, on my lan, and it works for like 5min and then doesnt for 5min and goes through this loop of on and off. I have checked, when i cant, both machine still have connection. any ideias where the prob is?
<mjk5> mgolish: no no detection at all
<mgolisch> mjk5: aplay -l does not list it?
<mjk5> aplay -l returns device_list:240: no soundcards found...
<mgolisch> mjk5: what soundcard is that?
<mjk5> is a realtek on board
<shenmue> greetings. question about ffmpeg. when using the -map video and audio are encoded in the order in which listed?
<mjk5> i used to have aproblem because i couldnt have 5.1 sound and in a tutorial i followd a guide to update alsa drivers from realtek and after that i have no sound card
<CharminTheMoose> How can I remove plymouth/framebuffer scripts + associated libs from my initrd totally?
<bc81> oiyou: what is the command you're using to ping
<oiyou> bc81: ping -t 192.168.1.35
<oiyou> thats a local static ip to my ubuntu machine
<OpTiC_LoRd> Hey everybody
<bc81> oiyou: ok, i'm not too good with networking, but what if you try ping -c 1 192.168.1.35 instead..is that the same thing?
<oiyou> -t just pings until i press ctrl-c
<oiyou> I suppose its the same
<Optic__Nerves> ping oiyou
<bc81> oiyou: maybe your router is interperting that as a ping flood or so?
<Wabs> oiyou: what is the response you get when it stops work.  Destination not reachable, time out???
<oiyou> destination unreachable
<oiyou> destination host unreachable
<Wabs> oiyou have you tried the same thing but to your router?
<danileigh79> Does anyone know how I can get an MadCatz 4716 XBox controller to work on Ubuntu 11.10?
<Wabs> or switch
<bc81> oiyou: so you want to constantly ping the machine?  then just use ping 1.2.etc
<bc81> oops, ping 192.etc
<oiyou> yeah ping works there on both machines
<oiyou> to the router
<oiyou> Im abit of a noob, my stupid guess is the router is jumping from ip4 to ip6 to ip4, is this possible?
<oiyou> ive turn of ip6 on both machines network cards
<oiyou> but havent done anything on the router accept give internal static ips to both machinjes
<bc81> oiyou: may i ask what is the purpose of constantly pinging a machine on your LAN?
<oiyou> lol, i got vnc, vpn and ssh on ubuntu set up, works some times and then doesnt, not very reliable, tried pinging and thought it would be easier to ask the question in the form of ping error
<MonkeyDust> oiyou  is it wireless?
<oiyou> yep
<MonkeyDust> same issue with cable?
<oiyou> havent tried
<Moseley> Anyone able to get screen rotation working?
<MonkeyDust> oiyou  ethernet is more stable than wifi
<rakesh> ,,,,,,,,,,,
<Moseley> Using 11.10 on an ECOMANI w/ Intel Atom & Nvidia ION
<oiyou> cant really go for that option, as i said, both machines always have access to router throughout this process, just not each other
<MonkeyDust> oiyou  sounds like a wifi issue to me
<oiyou> ;)
<oiyou> just one last thing, you dont think its anything to do with forwarding ports on the router?
<Wabs> I would not think so oiyou that should be for out comingin
<OerHeks> oiyou, local you need no portforwarding.
<oiyou> ok
<MonkeyDust> o/ OerHeks
<OerHeks> o/ MonkeyDust
<oiyou> i will try getting a wire connection, but got the feeling its like this stupid option on the router like power save mode or something lool thanks anyways guys
<demifuror> hey guys, im really struggling with cairo dock, sometimes when i click the logout button, the dock just disappears and nothing happens. any ideas what copuld be causing this?
<CharminTheMoose> How can I remove plymouth/framebuffer scripts + associated libs and video modules from my initrd totally?
<freenon> In a console window, is there a key combination to delete the last argument instead of just the last character (BACKSPACE)?
<MonkeyDust> freenon  there is, moment
<MonkeyDust> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/keyboard-shortcuts-for-bash-command-shell-for-ubuntu-debian-suse-redhat-linux-etc/
<freenon> MonkeyDust: Exactly what I needed, and even more! Many thanks :D
<mjk5> Is anybody can help me with no sound?
 * royale1233 drinks cofee
<freenon> mjk5: ask your question and if someone can help, you will probably get an answer.
<freenon> MonkeyDust: Alt + F does not work, it opens the File menu instead. Does it work for you?
<mjk5> i have a problem with my onboard sound card (Realtek) i have no sound on ubuntu 11.10 x64
<freenon> mjk5: is this a new problem? Did it work before?
<zgr> why ubuntu is using such an ancient version of coreutils?
<pksadiq> freenon: on tty the last word can be deleted using C-w
<greenglue> I have a question about GRUB bootloader on Ubuntu server 11.10
<freenon> pksadiq: thanks, I already found that in the link MonkeyDust provided :)
<greenglue> Where is the "grub.conf" file to add OpenVZ's kernel to?
<freenon> greenglue: /boot/grub ?
<greenglue> freenon, but where can I edit the GRUB kernel selection screen's items? I am trying to add OpenVZ to the kernel...
<damo22> zgr: it seems its more focused on eye candy than basic tools
<rly> Is there some way to optimize my file system such that it boots Ubuntu in a _reasonable_ amount of time?
<freenon> greenglue: sorry, no idea. there's #grub also, if you don't get an answer here.
<MonkeyDust> rly  preload
<rly> It currently takes over 3 minutes to boot.
<MonkeyDust> !preload
<freenon> MonkeyDust: that won't help with boot time, to the contrary.
<MonkeyDust> it helps for me
<rly> It is a midrange IntelCore2Duo but it has a normal (laptop) harddisk.
<freenon> rly: check your autostart programs System>Preferences>Startup APplications
<freenon> check if there's anything in there you do not need.
<kyoushuu> How could I download files in IRC using Empathy? I tried in XChat, but it has a bug.
<mjk5> freenon i had teribble sound and not 5.1 soround before so i followed a guide in order to activate the 5.1 sound and after that no sound at all
<zgr> damo22: maybe it somehow related to debian
<damo22> zgr: they do backport security patches to older versions afaik
<mjk5> freenon: i had teribble sound and not 5.1 soround before so i followed a guide in order to activate the 5.1 sound and after that no sound at all
<aaa_> when i try to open a zip file with hebrew files inside, instead of the the hebrew letters, i see boxes with the 0x codes.how can i fix it?
<MonkeyDust> aaa_  install the appropriate font type ?
<freenon> aaa_: Install a font that can display Hebrew characters.
<aaa_> how?
<aaa_> in the fiels manager i can see hebrew just fine
<bsilwal> Hi, I am not able to type # into my Ubuntu VM Terminal. I am using Virtual Box with Mac as Host. Can anyone please help me.
<aaa_> file manager*
<wiza> anyone got imon ffdc working on precise? can't get any output to come to anywhere, ir-keytable or syslog.
<MonkeyDust> aaa_  "ttf-sil-ezra - smart Unicode font for Hebrew"
<Lint> aaa_, what are first two digits in that boxes?
<aaa_> 00
<MonkeyDust> rly  http://www.unixmen.com/speed-up-your-linux-application-loading-time-with-preload/
<oussama> hi
<marcelC> Hello!
<OerHeks> wiza, precise 12.04 is not out yet, help & questions please in #Ubuntu+1
<aaa_> MonkeyDust, what is it? the terminal doesn't know what to do with it
<Lint> aaa_, that is a bug in archiver
<wiza> OerHeks: k, sorry
<OerHeks> wiza np
<MonkeyDust> aaa_  once it's installed, it is activated automatically, you don't have to do a thing
<marcelC> can I ask here smtg wich is not related to linux / ubuntu?
<Lint> the names are in hebrew codepage, but archiver expect utf-8
<MonkeyDust> aaa_  sorry, wrong nick
<marcelC> I am coeurious if someone can suggest me a freehost service / websit
<MonkeyDust> my answer was about preload
<aaa_> using "File Roller" 3.2.1, is there anything else you can recommend?
<theadmin> marcelC: This is offtopic here, go to #ubuntu-offtopic to chat about anything but support
<marcelC> thx theadmin
<kyoushuu> Is it possible to download files in IRC using Empathy?
<sungsam> hi all!
<oussama> i using ubuntu 10.04 with gnome and kde too, but when using kde , and  i didn't touch the keyboard or the mouse the screen became black , and it's refuse to comeback, so i shutdown the computer
<oussama> is there any solution
<oussama> ?
<sungsam> guys, I'm getting crazy. It's not the first time this has happened to me, but this time I decided to check. I got an ext2_check_page error with bad entry in a directory. It's hard to find the unequivocal answer, but I found a trace, that I could have been hacked? Is it possible? How can I tell?
<aaa_> i'm using "File Roller" 3.2.1, is there anything else that can open zip files with utf-8 files names?
<royale1243> hi
<rly> MonkeyDust: I think you have no idea what you are talking about.
<rly> sungsam: given a skilled enough hacker, it is impossible to tell.
<kyoushuu> Anyone who could answer my question, or is there any IRC channel for ubuntu developers so that I could seek help for fixing the bug myself?
<iceroot> aaa_: unzip from the shell
<iceroot> kyoushuu: imo #ubuntu-devel
<iceroot> !alis | kyoushuu
<ubottu> kyoushuu: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MonkeyDust> rly  i use preload to boot and load faster, i also add vm.swappiness=10 to /etc/sysctl.conf -- works for me
<BooRynnS> hi
<kyoushuu> thanks, I'll try asking there...
<rly> MonkeyDust: the problem is that it needs tons of seeks on the harddisk.
<OerHeks> sungsam sounds like a failure on your usb-stick ?
<rly> MonkeyDust: you are solving a completely different problem.
<BooRynnS> hum please ? how to use shokwave player on ubuntu ?
<rly> MonkeyDust: what I need is an integration between the file system and the OS.
<MonkeyDust> rly  you said "Is there some way to optimize my file system such that it boots Ubuntu in a _reasonable_ amount of time?"
<sungsam> rly in syslog I got this mentioned error and than a lot of disconnecting and connecting between my wifi card and router(I don't know if it's normal or not, I don't check syslog that often).
<MonkeyDust> ok, now i see
<rly> MonkeyDust: yes, and 3 minutes is not reasonable.
<rly> MonkeyDust: a much slower computer booted in 30 seconds years ago.
<aaa_> iceroot, i rarely use the terminal. isn't the any front-end gui for it?
<sungsam> OerHeks yes, I'm using usb stick? How could you tell?
<iceroot> aaa_: i dont know, sorry
<rly> MonkeyDust: it is just an extreme modularization of the system which makes all this stuff extremely slow.
<theadmin> rly: I say -- disable services you don't need. NetworkManager takes ages to start on my machine for instance.
<ubukou> hey folks.. is there anyway there something wrong the client i am using for MSN? it seems that i had my pass stolen Twice in a month ? any suggestions?
<iceroot> ubukou: using ssl?
<rly> I think it would start in 10 seconds, if everything that I use would be in one sequential file.
<OerHeks> sungsam, ext2 is mostly used for usb devices, i suggest try fsck
<rly> It is the same thing with the 'dot' files on Linux.
<ubukou> iceroot, i am using emesene and Chromium...
<ikonia> OerHeks: what? ext2 is mostly used for usb devices?
<ikonia> OerHeks: that's nonsense, ext3 and 4 is just as well used,
<ubukou> iceroot, is there any setting i am missing?
<iceroot> ubukou: if it is not using ssl you know the reason why your password is stolen
<iceroot> ubukou: luckily i am not using msn so i dont know if it is using ssl
<rly> There should be special dot files support in the FS too, because it is just a waste too seek for those all the time.
<ubukou> iceroot, i ll check the settings..
<rly> to*
<sungsam> OerHeks this' what's bowered me http://whitestar.linuxbox.org/pipermail/exploits/2006-November/000006.html
<rly> People don't do these things, because they think that it is not beautiful.
<MonkeyDust> rly  if it is so rarely done, you'll have to forgive my mistake
<rly> MonkeyDust: it is not about forgiving.
<mneptok> rly: this is a support channel, not a channel to rant about personal tastes. thanks.
<rly> mneptok: who are you?
<rly> mneptok: you sound like you don't know anything either.
<mneptok> rly: someone reminding you of the channel rules and policies.
<iceroot> rly: you have a support question?
<rly> mneptok: where do the rules say that pointing out what is clearly wrongly designed is forbidden?
<mneptok> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LjL> rly: this channel is about Ubuntu technical support, everything else is offtopic.
<mneptok> rly: says it right there
<rly> Ok, the technical support question is: Why has it been designed in this broken way?
<LjL> rly: that's not a support question. move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rly> LjL: ok, it takes 3 minutes to boot Ubuntu. What can be done about that?
<mneptok> rly: this game is really beginning to bore me. let's move on.
<iceroot> rly: debug what is causing it
<rly> LjL: that was the original question; I just indicated a possible solution.
<ikonia> rly: disable uneeded services, set static IP's instead of using dhcp, etc
<ikonia> rly: depends where the bottle neck is
<rly> ikonia: I already use a static IP.
<iceroot> rly: there are tools for bootcharts and the processes which are running
<rly> iceroot: I have already done that.
<theadmin> rly: If it's Upstart troubling you, you can probably switch away to runit or systemd
<iceroot> rly: and what process is the reason?
<rly> iceroot: the reason it is slow is the tons of disk seeks.
<rly> iceroot: there is not one cause.
<ikonia> rly: that was one suggestion, I need to know more information about where the delay is
<ikonia> rly: where is the delay
<rly> ikonia: it is _everywhere_.
<ikonia> rly: you need to be specific
<rly> ikonia: have you ever seen an optimized profile of a program?
<iceroot> rly: what is the speed of your hdd? (hdparm will tell you)
<ikonia> rly: boot up isn't everywhere, can you expand on the root cause for the delay
<iceroot> rly: do some testing with hdparm to get usefull results
<iceroot> rly: what ubuntu version? what filesystem? what type of hdd?
<rly> ikonia: Ubuntu (11.10) used to boot in about 30 seconds or so.
<ikonia> rly: not interested in what is used to do
<ikonia> rly: I asked where the bottle neck/root cause was
<nishttal2> has anyone been able to make sound work on macbook pro running ubuntu?
<rly> ikonia: it seems that all disk seeks are just slower.
<iceroot> rly: do some testing with hdparm to get usefull results
<iceroot> rly: what ubuntu version? what filesystem? what type of hdd?
<ikonia> rly: is this also true post boot ?
<rly> iceroot: I already said that, ext3.
<ikonia> rly: eg: general usage, the disk seeks are slower?
<revel004> dobry
<iceroot> rly: and the other questions?
<rly> ikonia: that too.
<ikonia> rly: ok - so the problem isn't boot up then as you first said
<ikonia> rly: the problem is you are experiencing poor IO performance
<theadmin> rly: Are you sure your hard drive ain't failing?
<iceroot> rly: do some testing with hdparm to get usefull results!!!
<rly> theadmin: dmesg doesn't say so.
<iceroot> rly: dont let me repost the hdparm-part please
<ikonia> rly: dmesg is not "the law"
<rly> ikonia: what is?
<rly> iceroot: what are acceptable number for a laptop harddisk of 3 years old?
<mneptok> rly: if all disks seeks are problematic, ensure your drive isn't failing and backup important files. then try booting to an older kernel to see if a kernel update introduced a new drive controller driver that may be the cause.
<rly> numbers*
<ikonia> rly: there isn't one thing, especially in linux which can be subjective depending on your hard disk, you'll need to use multiple tools
<sungsam> brn
<iceroot> rly: 60MByte/s i guess
<sungsam> sorry: brb
<ikonia> rly: however, I'd fist of all try to get an idea of if it is just seek time, or poor io in general
<rly> Which specific hdparm command should I run?
<kyoushuu> rly: Did you already tried using the Disk Utility application or similar?
<iceroot> rly: hdparm -T /dev/sdX
<rly> kyoushuu: I don't remember. I will just get the device and try again.
<iceroot> rly: also -t
<rly> It basically turned my very useful laptop into a piece of garbage.
<iceroot> rly: and you stil did not answer what ubuntu-version
<ikonia> rly: focus on the problem and help you are getting rather than your rants
<rly> iceroot: I did already say that a long time ago.
<rly> ikonia: search for 11.10
<theadmin> rly: Do you experience this on other OS's/distros? This is an important part.
<iceroot> rly: i dont scroll the whole chat for you
<rly> iceroot: search for 11.10.
<iceroot> rly: if you dont want my support, no problem
<ikonia> rly: search what for 11.10 ?
<iceroot> rly: my supported ended here
<rly> iceroot: no, you claim that I didn't answer your question, which is false.
<ikonia> rly: if you want help, answer questions, people don't always see your answers as you've psent time just ranting
<iceroot> rly: you answered my question not to me
<ikonia> rly: if you want help, you're going to have to clarify for people who are asking questions.
<fil1900> rly: is it me or whatever the guys tell you, you will still just point out your position and do nothing about your problem?
<rly> theadmin: I don't think I have it on Windows, which is also installed on it.
<iceroot> rly: you said somewhere in the chat (before i asked) 11.10
<magma> it is possible to reinstall my ubuntu, from version 9.04 to the latest via SSH?
<ikonia> rly: so you are using ubuntu 11.10 32/64bit ?
<rly> theadmin: but its FS is much smaller.
<rly> theadmin: nor do I almost never use it.
<rly> ikonia: 64
<ikonia> rly: 11.10 yes/no ?
<rly> ikonia: y
<iceroot> rly: i asked you 4 questions and also told you to use hdparm
<ikonia> rly: yes / no
<rly> ikonia: yes
<chid> is there a hotkey for switching a window to another monitor?
<ikonia> rly: thank you,
<rly> iceroot: and which one did I not answer?
<ikonia> rly: concentrate on the support you are getting please.
<iceroot> rly: as i said, support ended, good luck
<rly> iceroot: apparently your trolling didn't.
<rly> ikonia: ok
<rly> I will get the device now.
<Newbie2> hello every one
<magma> it is possible to reinstall my ubuntu, from version 9.04 to the latest via SSH?
<tensorpudding_> no
<tumppu_> i think you can upgrade it via terminal
<MonkeyDust> magma  the ssh connection will be lost during installation
<magma> thanks
<tensorpudding_> you can't upgrade from 9.04 to 11.10 directly, since neither are LTS releases
<Croon> tensorpudding_ - then how to go about it?
<txdv> a
<Newbie2> I am running the latest ubuntu 32bit os, is it possible to move the side bar on the left side of my screen down to the bottom, if so how can I do this please ?
<ikonia> Newbie2: I don't believe so at this time
<theadmin> ikonia: Doesn't ccsm have some settings for that?
<Newbie2> ok thanks
<rly> ikonia: cached reads are 1130MB/s.
<ikonia> theadmin: I don't know, but it's a common request and the answer is always "it's in development" so I'm assuming not
<theadmin> ikonia: Ah, okay
<Newbie2> thanks for replies :) cheers
<rly> What's the name of the disk utility tool again? Synaptic already takes ages to start.
<tumppu_> gparted?
<mneptok> rly: hdparm?
<robin0800> Newbie2: you can the method is somewhere in webupd8 afraid you will have to search because I can't
<bazhang> robin0800, he quit already
<tensorpudding_> Croon, you reinstall
<c31r2g> hi bazhang :)
<tensorpudding_> Croon, or you could upgrade to 9.10, then to 10.04, then do an LTS upgrade in april when 12.04 comes out
<s0enke> hey
<magicJ> I am running 11.10 from a Live USB stick which has the persistent option set - when I plug in my USB printer dmesg tells me that it sees the "new full speed" device, then "usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed ..." - how do I attach a printer ?
<s0enke> what could be a reason if only CPU0 is coming online again after resume from suspend-to-ram?
<Croon> tensorpudding, can i pm you ?
<rly> ikonia: performance numbers: minimal read speed 22.4MB/s, maximum: 68.9, AVG 53.1, average access time 18.5ms.
<tensorpudding> no, what is it
<tensorpudding> have you asked a question in the channel yet?
<rly> ikonia: from the benchmark is also goes from 70MB/s at the start of the benchmark to 30MB/s near the end.
<rly> I don't see any reason for it going slower over time.
<rly> SMART status is OK too.
<Croon> well i run ubuntu 9.1 and need to upgrade but i can't figure out how to
<auronandace> !eol | Croon
<ubottu> Croon: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tensorpudding> Croon, upgrade to 10.04
<helo> should i be able to use unetbootin to put a ubuntu .iso onto a usb hard drive (not just a thumb drive) to do an install from?
<theadmin> Croon: The only real way is to upgrade to 10.04, then to 10.10, then to 11.04 and then to 11.10. Or to 10.04, and then wait till Precise is out and update to that.
<tensorpudding> Croon, open the update manager and see where it says there is a new version available, and follow the steps
<_Marcus> How do I reset a user's home directory?
<sungsam> ok, guys, so I asked you about my ext2 error, because I was freaking out, that I've been hacked, giving this example: http://whitestar.linuxbox.org/pipermail/exploits/2006-November/000006.html
<tensorpudding> that will get you onto 10.04, which is still supported
<theadmin> helo: Likely won't work, unetbootin is picky about devices. But you can just dd the image onto the device
<Croon> tensorpudding you see there is no GUI installed ..
<tensorpudding> oh
<helo> theadmin: dd an .iso onto a hard drive works?
<tensorpudding> there's a tool, forget the name...
<rly> theadmin: have you seen my numbers?
<theadmin> Croon: sudo do-release-upgrade
<sungsam> but if as a ubuntu user, we were hacked, how can we tell? What'd be the first clue?
<theadmin> rly: Yeah, sorry, no ideas
<tensorpudding> do-release-upgrade
<mneptok> Croon: is the system 100% up-to-date with 9.10 right now?
<theadmin> helo: Well, yeah, something like this: dd if=ubuntu-oneiric.iso of=/dev/sdb
<rly> theadmin: boot time is 2.5 minutes and actually logging in to a session is an additional 40 seconds or so.
<Croon> theadmin Command not found
<tensorpudding> first do an aptitude update, then aptitude upgrade, then do-release-upgrade, all with sudo
<helo> i swapped motherboards and now jackd is broken, so i'm going to try reinstalling :/
<tensorpudding> i figure you're using ubuntu server if you don't have a gui
<theadmin> Croon: You need some package like "update-manager-core" or something like that
<rly> helo: the notion of 'reinstalling' is a Windows concept.
<mneptok> rly: previous kernel? pick through some logs?
<tensorpudding> 9.10 was a while ago, i never used that version of ubuntu
<Croon> mneptok should be i belive
<rly> mneptok: you do know that you are not saying anything, right?
<rly> mneptok: your level of helpfulness could come from Eliza.
<helo> rly: i've spent at least 4 hours trying to get jackd working again... it always works after an initial install
<nk_red> hi all.. does anyone here know a pretty application to download a site (all files as mirroring site )?
<helo> which would take maybe an hour
<helo> so it's totally worth it time-wise to do it windows-style :)
<mneptok> Croon: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo do-release upgrade
<mneptok> errr
<mneptok> Croon: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade
<theadmin> mneptok: Point of "upgrade" followed by "dist-upgrade" is what, exactly? *scratches head*... dist-upgrade will do the same things upgrade does anyway
<helo> particularly because i have no upper-bound guarantee on how much longer it might take for me to fix it myself
<sacarlson> nk_red: sounds like wget
<fil1900> nk_red: check the wget command
<theadmin> mneptok: Except in a smarter way, but
<mneptok> theadmin: no, it won't.
<theadmin> mneptok: iirc dist-upgrade = upgrade + install new deps, right?
<fil1900> nk_red: it also has a gui, which i dont remember now, but its easy to find
<helo> i've tried purging and reinstalling all of alsa and jackd, searching for references to my old sound card, googling for similar errors (there are tons, but none in my situation and no fixes that worked)
<Croon> it fails to get files :(
<nk_red> I've tried a wget... does anyone get to know a better one?
<theadmin> Croon: You need to change your sources.list to point to the old-releases mirrors
<mneptok> theadmin: man apt-get
<nk_red> it is even gwget that is a front-end..
<nk_red> didn't work as expected..
<sacarlson> fil1900:  nk_red  I see gwget for the gui version
 * Croon is lost ..
<mgolisch> nk_red: why not?
<theadmin> Croon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mneptok> Croon: can you pastebin the output you got, as well as the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<fil1900> nk_red: not as expected means??
<Croon> mneptok uhm ... i am a noob :D
<nk_red> It means, I use all options and couldn't download the entirely site
<nk_red> just a single file...
<mneptok> !pastebin > Croon
<ubottu> Croon, please see my private message
<mgolisch> nk_red: the frontend probably doenst support the mirror mode
<mgolisch> nk_red: use cmdline
<nk_red> ok. txs
<theadmin> mgolisch, nk_red: If you're looking for website mirroring, httrack (or webhttrack, if you want a GUI) is probably a better option altogether
<mneptok> nk_red: wget can retrieve entire sites, but you have to be specific about what you want to recurse through
<sacarlson> nk_red: is that with gwget or wget?  I've even gone recursive with wget with level control
<macer1> witam :D mam pytanko
<nk_red> no.. it's with gwget
<macer1> jeśli mam odpalonego screena, w nim jest attachowany inny screen to jak zdetachować ten drugi żeby tego głównego nie o.O :D?
<bazhang> macer1, english here, #ubuntu-pl for Polish
<macer1> ah sorry bad channel :X
<macer1> sorry sorry sorry
<macer1> I was thinking I was writing on #ubuntu-pl :X
<bazhang> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<bazhang> macer1, about screen see above
<nk_red> thanks theadmin
<Croon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/848734/ i think
<macer1> If I have screen attached inside the screen how to detach the 2nd one without detaching the main one o.O :D?
<BonerKing> Question to all you nerds out there
<BonerKing> can you read CPU temp for Intel Atom processor in Ubuntu?
<mneptok> Croon: you're connected to this machine remotely?
<ikonia> BonerKing: depends on if the sensors are supported models
<bazhang> !sensors > BonerKing
<ubottu> BonerKing, please see my private message
<Croon> mneptok yes sir
<nirvanowiec> hi all
<BonerKing> ubottu, are you actually a bot?
<ubottu> BonerKing: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BonerKing> well you gave me the answer I was looking for
<BonerKing> that's pretty cool
<fil1900> BonerKing: lol
<theadmin> BonerKing: She gives answers based on factoids
<haylo> hes a pretty smart bot
<theadmin> !brain > BonerKing
<ubottu> BonerKing, please see my private message
<mneptok> Croon: OK, and there are no firewalls or such in place between this machine and the net?
<nirvanowiec> witam
<wunnle> hello
<wunnle> how can i set Monday as start of the week on Ubuntu 11.10 calendar?
<Croon> mneptok no clue
<theadmin> wunnle: That's probably locale-dependent actually
<BonerKing> ubottu, how can I cofigure Ubuntu to make me fresh coffee every time I get up
<ubottu> BonerKing: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Croon> mneptok there shouldnt be
<bsilwal> Deos applying recursive chmod will apply same permissions to the new folders created?
<theadmin> wunnle: Try changing the language to something other than "English (US)" (say, "English (UK)" or "English (Canada)"). I'm not so sure though.
<mneptok> Croon: is this a remote host you pay for? or a community box? or what?
<wunnle> theadmin, actually i googled it but i don't know anything about locale (file?)
<mneptok> Croon: because the errors you see are about connecting via HTTP to the Ubuntu mirrors.
<theadmin> mneptok: (s)he's trying to upgrade from Karmic (EOL)
<sacarlson> BonerKing: you need some X10 modules and  a usb or other unit to drive them from ubuntu
<Croon> mnekits mine
<theadmin> mneptok: (if that's of any help)
<Croon> argh
<bsilwal> How do i set permission to a directory, so that new folders created by webserver will have same permission?
<Croon> mneptok its mine
<sacarlson> BonerKing: they will also turn your lights on and off at times you desire
<sungsam> I know, you are busy, but I'll repeat myself:
<sungsam> ok, guys, so I asked you about my ext2 error, because I was freaking out, that I've been hacked, giving this example: http://whitestar.linuxbox.org/pipermail/exploits/2006-November/000006.html
<wunnle> theadmin, now i've changed system language to english (not us) but calendar is still the same.
<sungsam> but if as a ubuntu user, we were hacked, how can we tell? What'd be the first clue?
<mneptok> Croon: hold on ...
<theadmin> wunnle: Try logging out and back in after doing so
<wunnle> theadmin, ok, let me try.
<sacarlson> sungsam: I"ve seen attempted hacks in my logs of ssh activity
<sungsam> How could you tell, it was an attempted hack?
<mneptok> Croon: OK, Karmic Koala reached EOL in April 2011.
<sacarlson> sungsam: after attacks were easy to see when my web index page changed and again looked at the apache2 logs to see where they had gone
<mneptok> Croon: the repos to update it are gone.
<mneptok> Croon: that's why you get errors about not being able to find them
<Croon> mneptok ah okay ... then what are my options?
<sacarlson> sungsam: attempted I see many failed logins
<korukor> bsilwal: umask
<sungsam> sacarlson, sounds logic. I was more curious about a private system.
<wunnle> theadmin, thanks, it worked.
<bsilwal> cheers
<theadmin> wunnle: Yay! :) Actually, that was a totally random guess lol
<CharminTheMoose> How necessary are the /lib/modules/<version>/kernel/drivers/char/agp and /lib/modules/<version>/kernel/drivers/gpu for displaying boot splash screens? Can't vesa/vga16fb be used instead?
<sungsam> sacarlson or anybody, how secure is UFW?
<sacarlson> sungsam: mine is private but it's very dependent one what ports and programs you have active
<erase> hi, installed Google Earth 6.2 on 11.10. It crashes right after the splash screen. help!
<mneptok> Croon: is the system broken in some way? does it mostly work for now?
<wunnle> theadmin, well do you have any other lucky guesses about google calendar sync?
<sungsam> sacarlson, when I nmap my LAN it always states all 1000 ports are closed.
<wunnle> :
<sacarlson> sungsam:  netstat -pant will tell what is listening
<Croon> mneit works cept for one part, not importen for the system i think
<Croon> grrr
<reber> hi there. How to avoid weird chars like this : myfile_�.odt ?
<sacarlson> sungsam: and to be open is normaly something you must add unless pnp is active on your router then I guess anything is posible
<mneptok> Croon: the next release in April is an LTS release. limp along, and plan for a reinstall while you wait for 12.04 to drop.
<Croon> mneptok works cept for one part, not importen for the system i think
<mneptok> Croon: that's what i'd do, being lazy.
<Croon> okay
<Croon> like me :D
<Croon> but then
<mneptok> Croon: you have 2 months to prep for a reinstall.
<Croon> i cold do it now, nothing lost if done now
<sacarlson> sungsam: and by the way there are about 65000 different ports as I recall
<mneptok> Croon: LTS releases are supported for 5 years on servers. you'll have until this time in 2017 to get updates.
<cloudgeek> how deploy django
<cloudgeek> with ubuntu server
<cloudgeek> now right i just forword my 192.168.1.2:8000 to my static ip
<sungsam> holly crap, I have and established connection with some weired Bulgarian ip!!
<mneptok> Croon: and why go through installing an LTS that's still 2 months from release? might be buggy, updates every dau will kill you.
<mneptok> *day
<sungsam> in whois it says role LIR ADMIN. What deos it mean?
<lenage> a
<sungsam> how can I disconnect it?
<danik> hello guys Ive some questions that are not so technical i just cant really find answear of my questions can i pm one of u to ask u ?
<theadmin> wunnle: Nope sorry :D
<sacarlson> sungsam: you sure it isn't part of your irc connections?  it should also state what app is it connected to
<Silverlion> danik, just ask away here in the chan
<CharminTheMoose> How necessary are the /lib/modules/<version>/kernel/drivers/char/agp and /lib/modules/<version>/kernel/drivers/gpu for displaying boot splash screens? Can't vesa/vga16fb be used instead?
<sungsam> phew, yes it is, sorry for the panic, I couldn't see it the first time, cause it rolled the line....
<danik> ok i want to use iptable ( with that you can disable some ports and ips as far as i learned ) but when u can disable one ip to not connect to ur server that u know that ip is a attacker i mean when its late so what does iptable really do ?
<milen8204> hello all, how can I make to start bash script when Lubuntu starts ?
<korukor> danik: use ufw
<erase> hi, installed Google Earth 6.2 on 11.10. It crashes right after the splash screen. help!
<sungsam> danik, it'd be useless, because an attacker, can change ip as easy as his MAC address. Yes, use UFW.
<Silverlion> danik there is a private message with a link for you waiting ;)
<BlouBlou> danik: If you want a gui for ufw, install gufw
<sacarlson> danik: it does a drop or whatever you ask of the iptables action filter to do.  if you want more details try #iptables
<___MAX> Hi, i try to ssh my ubuntu 1010 server but the connection is refused on port22, i remove apparmor  but no luck
<sacarlson> ___MAX: is you router set to forwart port 22
<danik> sacarlson if i have a linux which just provide apache for a website do i still need iptables ? i mean should i close other ports ?
<___MAX> sacalson: vm image
<danik> sungsam thx dude
<___MAX> sacarlson: it's VM
<uni4dfx> Why didn't anyone tell me that installing Linux without a swap partition is an extremely bad idea? :P
<sacarlson> danik: only time you need iptables filters is if you want some in and others out.  if all out just close the listiner app
<rumpe1> uni4dfx, depends. i never use swap and have no problem with it.
<___MAX> sacarlson: any other suggestion !
<goodtime> hahaha i know someone who somehow uses google maps to remotely crack into other peoples machines
<sacarlson> ___MAX: is it on a local network or does it remote www?
<bazhang> !ot | goodtime
<ubottu> goodtime: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<goodtime> ok
<sacarlson> ___MAX: if vm is it setup as nat or bridged?
<___MAX> sacarlson : it's vmware workstation image on windows 7 laptop
<___MAX> sacarlson: iam using NAT
<sacarlson> ___MAX: if it's nat then the router of the nat must be setup to forward to that created address
<___MAX> scarlson : you VM image right
<sacarlson> ___MAX: who me?  no I'm a virtual box guy
<___MAX> sacarlson : :)
<sacarlson> ___MAX: but all nets are the same
<___MAX> sacarlson :  yes , no static ip it's dhcp and it's ping from both side
<sacarlson> ___MAX: so you can ping from your client to the wanted destination but you can't ssh?
<___MAX> sacarlson : yes
<sacarlson> ___MAX: so netstat -pant on destination says what?
<sacarlson> ___MAX: I assume since you ask in ubuntu that it is vm running ubuntu
<___MAX> ya , and i even disable app armor but still can't ssh
<sacarlson> ___MAX: you still fail to answer my question above netstat -pant results.  does port 22 listen?
<___MAX> wait  second to uploaded to pastbin
<clouder`grr> ___MAX, can you $ssh localhost ?
<sacarlson> clouder`grr: yes
<sungsam> bye all
<zul_> could anybody says me a right java channel to ask java problmes?
<bazhang> ##java zul_
<___MAX> sacarlson:http://i41.tinypic.com/2ptxz5q.png
<sacarlson> ___MAX: http://tinypic.com/images/404.gif
<___MAX> clouder`grr: let me try
<___MAX> http://i41.tinypic.com/2ptxz5g.png
<sacarlson> ___MAX: you can text send it with paistbinit not as big a file
<sacarlson> oh it windows
<magicJ> if I am running off a memory stick is it not possible to add a printer - running 11.10
<bazhang> magicJ, persistent? or live usb
<magicJ> bazhang: persistenat
<___MAX> clouder'grr: also 127.0.0.1 connection refused on port 22
<bazhang> magicJ, then sure you can add a printer
<magicJ> bazhang: when I plug in the usb printer whch works on other systems dmesg see it and then shows the error message
<sacarlson> ___MAX: oh your going from ubuntu to windows so can ubuntu ping that ?
<___MAX> sacarlson:  ping work fine
<bazhang> magicJ, what does linuxprinting.org say about the drivers needed for that printer
<magicJ> bazhang: message is : "usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed ..."
<sacarlson> ___MAX: well you need to do the equivilant on windows to see if it listens on port 22
<magicJ> bazhang: the printer that I am using is a "receipt printer" it is on a POS system and it is just a VERY DUMB text only printer
<sacarlson> ___MAX: the problem is on that side
<sacarlson> ___MAX: if you want the reverse then you need to install ssh on ubuntu
<___MAX>  i try ssh also from windows but no success , firewall disabled
<___MAX> i have it on win and ubuntu
<sacarlson> ___MAX: as seen on your netstat your not running sshd on ubuntu
<hax> why does x sometimes change the screen resolution without notice?
<prower> hello :> i've been having this same problem since 10.10 (64 bit)... 1) plug in a usb key or hard drive, 2) plug in -another- usb storage device...result: usb subsystem craps out and the filesystems for the attached devices are corrupted...i've seen a bug for it on launchpad, if i can find it i'll reference it, but has anyone else noticed this?
<___MAX> ok , it is installed , how can i check
<aspirinto> hi, i need help in restoring firmware of my ipad on ubuntu, i tried github iDeviceRestore but it didn't work.
<ikonia> aspirinto: it requries itunes
<ikonia> aspirinto: you can't update the firmware on apple devices fro linux
<ikonia> aspirinto: the other tools are not good enough to use
<___MAX> sacarlson:
<sacarlson> aspirinto: I've had the same problem and found that linux has no support for ipad firmware install
<sacarlson> ___MAX: same method eather ssh in from windows or netstat -pant to verify that ubuntu is now listening on port 22
<aspirinto> i installed itunes on ubuntu but it didn't work too
<prower> aspirinto: i've never had much luck with apple's ipod/ipad/iphone hardware in linux, they've introduced a lot of artificial restrictions to iOS that have made using the devices in linux a pain at best, and impossible in many cases
<ikonia> aspirinto: there is no linux itunes port and using wine is not a good idea to deploy firmware
<magicJ> ___MAX: try to ssh to port 22 at the device from itelsef, 127.0.0.1 - that way you will know if there is something litsening and nothing else can be in the way
<Lint> prower, it's a conspiracy! tin hats on!
<ikonia> Lint: what are you talking about ?
<bazhang> Lint thats uncalled for and offtopic. please dont
<___MAX> thanks all , i will try to reinstall the ssh again
<Lint> ikonia, about this 'artificial restrictions' part, it's very funny to read such things
<sacarlson> ___MAX: magicJ  I concure with magic on that one try ssh localhost from ubuntu
<ikonia> Lint again, in respect to what ?
<bazhang> !ot | Lint
<ubottu> Lint: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sacarlson> I'm getting bored I need more good questions
<thatkid> Hello everybody. Does anyone know if GTK+ 2+, SDL 1.2+, SDL_image, libgl, and/or libglu are pre-packaged with the latest build of ubuntu? For some reason aptitude is no longer a recognized command.
<LjL> thatkid: aptitude is no longer included by default, but you can still use "apt-cache search" and "apt-cache policy", and also, "sudo apt-get install aptitude" if you want aptitude again
<sahil_> Hi guys...can i have someones kind attention?
<thatkid> Thanks LjL
<clouder`grr> service --status-all should tell you if ssh is running as well
<sahil_> Hi guys...can i have someones kind attention?
<ikonia> sahil_: you need to ask a question for someone to offer support
<bazhang> sahil_, ask the channel
<Myrtti> sacarlson: if you're interested in helping others, you can join #ubuntu-meta to catch questions that nobody has yet tried to answer
<sahil_> okey...i just upgradeed to precise a couple of minute ago with update manager...and now the whole desktop is crashing every now and then
<ikonia> sahil_: you're running a beta version of software, you're comfortable running/supporting that ?
<Myrtti> sahil_: you're looking for #ubuntu+1
<smithi08> hello everyone :)
<sacarlson> Myrtti: never heard of it but am now listening on it with only 15 others
<Silverlion> hi smithi08
<nosdielz> 10.10 ^^
<selina21> hello
<sahil_> ok
<selina21> hello
<theadmin> Anyone know if vlc 2.0 is going to make it into Oneiric?
<Silverlion> selina21 hey, who can we help you?
<Trashi> hi. is there someone who installed a mate-desktop on a Kubuntu system? which packages are necessary to run a proper mate? should i install gnome3/gnome-shell or unity first?
<ikonia> theadmin: it's in package freeze, so if the package isn't there now, no
<selina21> this is my first time with a sussessful connection
<selina21> thru pidgin
<theadmin> ikonia: I know it's not there right now, I mean sometime in the future?
<Silverlion> selina21 that is great!
<ikonia> theadmin: no
<selina21> finally
<mneptok> theadmin: only through backports
<ikonia> theadmin: when have you ever known a package to get an upgrade during release
<theadmin> ikonia: Oh, I see. Thanks. To you too, mneptok.
<ikonia> theadmin: always "next version"
<Silverlion> selina21 how can we help you to go a step further?
<kingofswords> hi room
<selina21> I am a little mix up with xchat and pidgin
<kingofswords> my video has gone choppy and thought that maybe it was a ubuntu problem?
<selina21> lol
<nishttal2> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 on macbook pro 4,1.. i thought sound was not working becoz i coudlnt hear anything but when i connected external speakers and jacked up the volume on those to max, i could hear very faint music. .. i have all volumes to MAX in alsamixer.. what am i doing wrong?
<Silverlion> selina21 i do prefer pidgin as i run facebook chat and g+ talk with it too
<theadmin> nishttal2: This is only a workaround, but try installing pavucontrol and raising volume above 100%
<selina21> true
<RamtinA> hello, i can just access my root and i can use my other partision also my USB ,what should i do?
<Myrtti> selina21: if you're really going to use IRC extensively, then use XChat. It is specifically done for IRC and it's not as errorprone on it as a result.
<Silverlion> RamtinA to understand your question: you are able to access your root AND the others too? if so: what do you want to do?
<selina21> thanks for the info
<Silverlion> Myrtti you were only a min ahead of me writing the same :(
<RamtinA> Silverlion:i could access my other partisions until 30 last minutes but right now there isn't anything
<Silverlion> RamtinA which version of *buntu do you run?
<sacarlson> theadmin: I see it seems it is available in ppa https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/master-daily
<RamtinA> Silverlion:  11.10
<nishttal2> theadmin, pavucontrol is not letting me go above 100%.. also even at 100% i am getting a lot of static noise when nothing is playing
<theadmin> sacarlson: Ah, great, thanks
<elultimotellez> hay algun servidor de algun juego en red paranicaragua o centroamerica?
<Silverlion> RamtinA give me a sec
<nishttal2> isnt there a fix to this issue?
<theadmin> !es | elultimotellez
<ubottu> elultimotellez: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<elultimotellez> gracias
<Silverlion> RamtinA those partitions you have "lost" were those windows partitions or ext3?
<elultimotellez> join _#ubuntu-es
<elultimotellez> join  #ubuntu-es
<mneptok> elultimotellez: /join
<RamtinA> Silverlion: NTFS, i installed windows right now and it's problem
<theadmin> elultimotellez: You're forgetting a slash before the join command: /join #ubuntu-es
<sheperson> can anyone help me with Squid and Privoxy (in PM)?
<sheperson> please
<theadmin> sheperson: You're supposed to ask support questions in the channel so that multiple people can help.
<faenil> hi guys...
<Silverlion> RamtinA mind if I pm you?
<shortjeffrey89> does someone have time for some ubuntu support?
<faenil> has anyone had experience in creating a wireless network for an android device?
<craynerd> Hello, I`m a noob to ubuntu and I`ve been pleased so far. I`ve just purchased a Addon Wireless usb adapter that comes with a folder saying "linux drivers" and a readme. The readme makes NO sense and I`m not clear how to install it. Anyone give me a hand?
<faenil> I tried creating a wireless hotspot with Infrastructure mode, but it's not working
<mneptok> !ask | shortjeffrey89
<ubottu> shortjeffrey89: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<theadmin> craynerd: Can you pastebin the readme?
<sacarlson> faenil: my android works find on my ubuntu dhcp network
<sacarlson> fine
<Geee_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sheperson> is't possible to use Privoxy and Squid together and encrypt all the data transfered between them?
<RamtinA> Silverlion:ok
<mneptok> craynerd: forget the CD. just plug in the adpater.
<faenil> and how did you create the network sacarlson?
<craynerd> theadmin:sure give me a sec
<sacarlson> faenil: on wifi?  apt-get install dhcpd
<theadmin> craynerd: And yeah, first test it -- are you sure it doesn't work?
<shortjeffrey89> Okay, i'm trying to use chatango. its a flash based, chat website. and it usually works fine, but i can't click the allow or deny, to store extra data
<RamtinA> Silverlion:  http://www.picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_at_2012-02-19_20_41_33-FuqXsIAf.1329671587.png
<mneptok> craynerd: the driver may be in the kernel already. just try using the device.
<kyoushuu> nishttal2: Try gnome-alsamixer
<mneptok> shortjeffrey89: the Flash plugin is a proprietary piece of software. problems with its functionality are not easily resolved.
<faenil> mm :)
<shortjeffrey89> any suggestion on a substitute?
<finish06> i am so excited for all html5 for the mere purpose of hating flash
<mneptok> shortjeffrey89: for Flash websites? no. and really? it's Flash? not a Java thing?
<shortjeffrey89> so basically I'm screwed
<sacarlson> finish06: you mean youtube.com will sudenly all move to html5 when it's released?  it might take some time I imagin
<finish06> sacarlson, they have already started moving to html5 though... right?
<Geee_> yes finish06
<sacarlson> finish06: I don't know
<Geee_> http://youtube.com/html5
<Geee_> you can activate the beta
<mneptok> sacarlson: YT has pervasive HTML5 now. https://www.youtube.com/html5
<craynerd> theadmin: et al! Yea, tried it and it doesn`t work just plugged in. Paste bin of readme : http://pastebin.com/P2rYBqD4
<mneptok> craynerd: if the kernel module exists, it may not be loaded. if you don't kow the name of the module, the best course is to boot the machine with the adapter attached.
<OerHeks> shortjeffrey89, look at http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager03.html  here you can set and allow storage
<goodtime> is there any softwear to make your own GUI/
<sheperson> > is't possible to use Privoxy and Squid together and encrypt all the data transfered between them?
<theadmin> craynerd: This is apparently source-code. Can you open the "Hardware Drivers" tool and see if it has the driver for the device? It might.
<bazhang> OerHeks, he quit
<craynerd> OK - I`m using quite a stripped down version of ubuntu I think, because it is linuxcnc that I want, so it is the ubuntu+linuxcnc
<daniletti> ps3
<OerHeks> my bad, bazhang :(
<craynerd> theadmin: ok, I`ll look for "hardware drivers" !!?
<theadmin> craynerd: The tool is called "Hardware Drivers" in the older versions, or "Additional Drivers" in the latest releases iirc, just open the dash and type "drivers", you'll see it come up
<mneptok> craynerd: the adapter will need to be plugged in while running this tool
<guest89213402349> Hello. I'm trying to copy files from an external NTFS formatted drive to my internal ext4 formatted drive but I'm getting this error "Error opening file '[FILE]': File name too long" where [FILE] is my file. The filename + path is 178 characters. This isn't exceeding the ext4 character limit for filenames right? So why do I get this error?
<craynerd> when I open hardware driver - downloading packages indexes failed, please check network status....  Click OK and I get  "No Proprietary drivers are in use on this system. Help or Close....enable is greyed out
<guest89213402349> Ubuntu 10.10 btw
<mneptok> guest89213402349: could be the NTFS for Linux stuff choking.
<guest89213402349> other files with less characters have been copied succesfully.
<craynerd> mneptok: yes addapter is in.
<guest89213402349> mneptok: I don't understand.
<craynerd> this Hardware Drivers page is just totally blank, with seemingly no options but to close or hit help.
<sacarlson> mneptok: I went to that youtube.com site but failed to find a link to a html5 video it still linked me to flash even after I selected to be in the trial
<Silverlion> RamtinA still with me?
<RamtinA> Silverlion:  yes
<Silverlion> RamtinA https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions << this may help you ... just try to re-mount the windows partitions again
<RamtinA> Silverlion: ok thank you
<Geee_> sacarlson,  click the "join the HTML5 trial" thing at the bottom of the page
<guest89213402349> mneptok: Would you mind explaining your reply to my question?
<sacarlson> mneptok: I see html5 only accepts 2 codec so I guess if the streams are not in h.264 or the other then ?
<sacarlson> Geee_: I did that as stated
<craynerd> theadmin: any thoughts?
<Roasted> Question - I'm getting an SSD for Ubuntu soon. Should I avoid using SWAP?
<mneptok> guest89213402349: NTFS is a proprietary file system. the drivers for it in Linux have been reversed-engineered. so it may be that NTFS and ext4 support file and path names of that length, but the driver for NTFS has problems reading it.
<Geee_> sacarlson, not sure, but you may need to disable flash for youtube to use HTML5 (firefox: tools > add-ons > plugins )
<mneptok> Roasted: depends on circumstances.
<sacarlson> Geee_:  that's posible
<Roasted> mneptok, well, yeah, but in general is swap even needed for the speed sdd's provide?
<faenil> sacarlson: I have installed dhcpd :)
<sacarlson> faenil: so does it work?
<craynerd> I`m not even sure this system is seeing the USB! Is there any way to tell if ubuntu/computer can see the usb adapter?
<guest89213402349> mneptok: I see. I copied other files from the same dir on the NTFS formatted external drive to the same dir on the ext4 formatted internal drive succesfully. I'll try to rename the file on the NTFS drive and copy it.
<faenil> sacarlson: ehm what should I do apart from installing it? :D
<sacarlson> craynerd: lsusb
<mneptok> Roasted: certainly. you cannot sleep or hibernate a laptop without it.
<Roasted> mneptok, its a desktop, however I use suspend a lot... hmmm.....
<DrMrHorse> my swap is only written to when i hibernate or sleep
<mneptok> Roasted: any time you power down physical memory, the stuff in there has to go somewhere.
<Roasted> mneptok, I was told to not use swap when I installed my file server because the OS is on a flash drive. They said swap would eat up the lifetime of the flash drive.
<Roasted> mneptok, I was using the same mentality in regard to the SSD I ordered
<thatkid> So what exactly does "./libs/Dwarf_Fortress: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" mean?
<mneptok> Roasted: if i did not use power savings measures, and had ample physical RAM for my tasks, i would not impact drive life with swap space.
<babau> list
<Freeaqingme> Is this the right channel for 12.04? #ubuntu-new redirects to ##unavailable
<oCean> Freeaqingme: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (still alpha). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<bazhang> Freeaqingme, #ubuntu+1
<craynerd> sacarlson: many thanks...it can see my usb adapter at least!
<Roasted> mneptok, well my rig is going to have 8gb... in that instance it sounds like swap would only be used during suspend. Is that correct?
<Freeaqingme> cool tnx bazhang
<mneptok> craynerd: pastebin the output of "lsusb -vv"
<mneptok> Roasted: yup
<UrB> could anyone verify bluetooth behaviour I am seeing with both 11.10 and 12.04 - if I try to pair my phone with laptop running the said versions of Ubuntu the pin dialog will time-out (apparently triggered by computer side) within 3-4 seconds after clicking "pair & connect" on phone - phones are ZTE Blade and Galaxy S so this could be Android bug too though both worked fine with Ubuntu 11.04
<faenil> sacarlson: creating a hotspot from ubuntu didn't work
<faenil> neither in ad-hoc nor in infrastructure
<finish06> wait... 12.04 is out?
<Roasted> finish06, not yet
<finish06> or a beta of it?
<faenil> I'm using 12.04 alpha 2
<Roasted> mneptok, thanks for the input
<oCean> finish06: alpha2
<bazhang> finish06, in april, so no
<mneptok> Roasted: i have a laptop with 8GB RAM. - http://pastebin.com/FPeqtTex
<mneptok> Roasted: the swap space i do have is really not used extensively. ;)
<craynerd> mneptok: I`m going to struggle! I`ve just done as you asked but with no network, I can`t get to pastebin..
<danik> hi guys ive problem with openssh ive changed my port and uncommented the port line in ssh.config but i can still login via port number 22 do u know what ive done wrong ?
<guest89213402349> mneptok: I have succesfully copied the file after renaming it to "1.pdf" but I can't rename it to the original filename even though the the filename doesn't exceed 256 bytes (characters).
<Roasted> mneptok, what command was that... its slipping my mind...
<mneptok> Roasted: free -m
<craynerd> mneptok: bear with me, I`ll try and copy to memory stick and move it to this computer.
<h00k> faenil: /join #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support
<guest89213402349> mneptok: Are there any forbidden characters in ext4?
<Roasted> mneptok, http://pastebin.com/Cp57Dkxi
<finish06> thanks for the quick replies guys!
<mneptok> guest89213402349: wonky. see how many chars you can name it, and file a bug if it's a bug.
<Roasted> mneptok, desktop with 4gb currently
<Infernal> Hello. If i install a different OS on a seporate drive, does is it still rewrite the MBR?
<Roasted> mneptok, 8gb/ssd parts are coming next week
<EvilResistance> Infernal it depends on the OS
<Roasted> mneptok, I resumed from suspend a few hrs ago. I assume that's why I'm at 52 used?
<sacarlson> goodtime: yes you can make your own gui applications with glade in ruby or python or c# or C++ languages  glade is cool
<guest89213402349> Can I pm you the filename?
<Infernal> EvilResistance: Windows
<EvilResistance> Infernal:  if the other OS is windows, it'll make its own boot partition, and set that to boot.
<guest89213402349> mneptok: can I pm you the filename?
<mneptok> guest89213402349: there are certainly characters you would have to escape to put in a file name.
<EvilResistance> Infernal:  it'll add its own boot loader partition, you'll then have to go back in via a livecd and reinstall grub
<chris__> french irc please
<EvilResistance> Infernal: and possibly change where the partition with the boot flag is
<danik> guys ive changed port in ssh config but i can still login via default (22) port, can u pls help me
<h00k> !fr | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mneptok> guest89213402349: sure, but that name is so long i'll probably not look at it closely. ;)
<Infernal> EvilResistance: Ok i see. Thanks
<sacarlson> dankik: you need to restart sshd
<danik> sacarlson i did sir
<mneptok> Roasted: could well be.
<kedarm> Hi! A n00b here. When I try to log in to my Ubuntu box and enter a wrong password, it takes a llllong time to come back. Where should I start looking to diagnose this problem?
<EvilResistance> Infernal:  considering i've done that a few times, putting windows alongside linux, i'm semi-adept at it but it can be semi-tricky sometimes
<faenil> h00k: don't think there's anything 12.04 specific in creating a wifi hotspot for android device :)
<mneptok> Roasted: but 52 is nothing. think about what the read-write has been on that partition. it's nominal.
<sacarlson> danik: what file did you change in etc?
<Infernal> EvilResistance: Well i looked at this tut http://www.linuxscrew.com/2010/05/06/install-windows-after-ubuntu-lucid-lynx/ it seems it should do the job.
<danik> ssh_config
<danik> sacarlson ssh_config
<kedarm>  It eventually does come back and give me the login window, but it really sits there for a long long time verifying the password ...
<Roasted> mneptok, oh I know. I was just throwing it out there since 4gb RAM for what I do on ubuntu is peanuts. Even with my VMs I don't ever go above 1.5 GB, so the 52 thing still caught my eye :P
<danik> sacarlson i removed # and space too did i do that wrong ?
<sacarlson> danik: wrong file try /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<EvilResistance> Infernal:  that should be OK, but i wouldnt trust every tutorial i come across :p
<danik> sacarlson i owe u dude thx
<craynerd> mneptok: http://pastebin.com/5NEmjv0Y
<finish06> dude, i have 6gb and hit the roof of it all the time... :(
<Infernal> EvilResistance: therefor i asked :)
<finish06> i feel as if ubuntu doesn't do a good job of flushing the ram sometimes after an app has been closed for an extended period.
<craynerd> mneptok: the initial lssub is there... the Addon is listed as Realtek..
<Ajdare> Bet and Win with us : http://bet-tips.cogia.net/?ref=285
<finish06> for example, my vm will close, yet my ram never drops until I restart.
<magicJ> shouldn't someone be banning ajdare
<oCean> magicJ: he's gone
<chris__> salut a tous
<oCean> !fr | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mneptok> craynerd: that's a Realtek 8176 chipset you are using.
<craynerd> it is branded as Addon
<sacarlson> finish06: try sudo echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches  ; I've had to use that with virtualbox to recover mem
<RamtinA> Silverlion: i did it don't work.and i test live CD but i couldn't see that partision there too :O
<mneptok> craynerd: but it's Realtek, as you see. have you tried booting the machine with the adapter attached?
<craynerd> mneptok - it is definately that, as I`ve pulled it out and done the lsusb and it vanishes
<sacarlson> finish06: I have a script that does a few other things
<finish06> sacarlson, interesting!!!  That is what i use, virtualbox
<craynerd> yes..nothing.
<craynerd> mneptok - could it be because this ubuntu is stripped down (I believe it is stripped down but it might not be!!)
<spaceneedle> Whatever Ubuntu is doing--keep it up! I can't recall a time when Ubuntu was this fast or responsive. I'm using the lts version.
<finish06> what does your script all do?
<zykotick9> kedarm: (i'd like to note, your issue seems to be quite common) it seems your user profile (or something in ~) is causing your DE to crash or fail to start for some reason.  From the login window do you have the choice of another DE/WM?  If so I'd try that first to get back into a GUI.  To install / work right now, you can use the virtual terminals CTRL+ALT+F1 (to F6) then F7 to F10 is Xorg (the gui again, use F7 to get back)
<mneptok> craynerd: it's a matter of what kernel modules you have by default. unless someone stripped the kernel, i'll stand by my "boot with it attached" advice.
<craynerd> mneptok: I`ve had it in and booted many time...
<sacarlson> finish06: http://paste.ubuntu.com/848880/
<craynerd> is there anything I should do once booted to get it running?
 * zykotick9 glad kedarm's gone - cause i was way off
<mneptok> craynerd: no, hopefully.
<craynerd> mneptok: in that case, I do appreciate your advice. But it doesn`t work when booted with it plugged in.
<finish06> why do you use sync?
<sacarlson> finish06: I forget I wrote it years ago
<joe_onereb> is it me or has this last version of ubuntu been problematic
<finish06> sacarlson, I am a little of a bash noob :(
<finish06> lol
<sacarlson> finish06: that's why I write scripts so I can forget
<finish06> haha, no joke.  figure out what you need and then never have to type it again :)
<craynerd> mneptok: have you any other suggestions. It is Ubuntu 10:04
<mneptok> craynerd: update and get a newer kernel that probably supports this chipset.
<craynerd> I can`t because linuxcnc will not work
<mneptok> craynerd: then create a build environment and go through compiling your own module from the source code you have on that CD. or choose another adapter.
<Tyrope> Is there a way to filter processes shown by ps -U user? I wanna find out which user runs apache on my VM
<sw0rdfish> hey, does Oneiric require more hardware resources than Maverick???
<auronandace> sw0rdfish: depends onmany things
<joe_onereb> I hope that the new LTS will be more stable, it seems that Oneiric was a bit unstable
<oCean> Tyrope: "grep" is a filter, for example   ps axwu |grep -i apache   (-i makes grep case insensitive)
<goodtime> unity kinda sucks at first but once you get used to it its ok i guess
<joe_onereb> I liked it at first then it became problematic
<finish06> unity has its pluses & minuses...
<joe_onereb> I'v had issues with kdenlive and gimp reciently
<oCean> joe_onereb: do you have an actual support question? chat/discussion is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<finish06> biggest minus = minimal customization
<Tyrope> Did somebody answer my question? I D/C'd
<oCean> Tyrope: "grep" is a filter, for example   ps axwu |grep -i apache   (-i makes grep case insensitive)
<Tyrope> oCean: thank you.
<bsilwal> Why doesn't virtual box allows full screen? I hate their scaling thing.
<joe_onereb> Kdenlive quit working
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu Oneiric, and now my neighbours hate me. I need help with audio volume settings. Everytime I login my audio volume is set to 100 %, no matter what I select in lightdm's login screen. Any idea how to fix this?
<oCean> bsilwal: vbox does full screen and even seamless mode, install GuestAdditions
<kyoushuu> bsilwal: Right Ctrl + F = VirtualBox Full Screen
<bsilwal> But the size of the display is same. I couldn't find a way to make it show more.
<zykotick9> Is lightdm the default DM in oneiric?  the "!info lightdm" reports "In component main, is optional" i'm surprised by the optional?  What is the default DM?
<sw0rdfish> I guess I should stay with Maverick a little longer
<sacarlson> tyrope did you try $ps u -A
<oCean> bsilwal: install guestadditions
<bsilwal> will try that
<kyoushuu> Then you need Guest Additions, just like what oCean said. Then it will automatically resize the window to fill the whole screen.
<kyoushuu> bsilwal: ^
<dotnull> Hello everyone. question, does upgrading an ubuntu distribution update the drivers as well?
<Gnea> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bsilwal> that will not scale the fonts and everything right. It will simply show me more? Right now i am fed up with the amount of scrolling i need to do.
<kyoushuu> dotnull: If they are from Ubuntu repos: yes
<sacarlson> dotnull: most of the drivers are in the kernel but if you have others then maybe not
<meni> ciao
<meni> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<LukeNukem> can somebody show me a chown example
<LukeNukem> please
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions LukeNukem
<adamus> hi
<dotnull> I was just curious -- I am having a problem with the nvidia graphics driver (I believe), and it's not letting me load gnome or anything, except a console. upgrade and dist-upgrade didn't help, so I might just update to 11.10
<adamus> i need a help on ubuntu
<Ascavasaion> When I try to update my Ubuntu I get this error "W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<Ascavasaion> How do I rectify this?
<kyoushuu> dotnull: Are those nVidia drivers from Ubuntu repos?
<johndoe_> hi, how do I implement full disk encryption with ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<sacarlson> dotnull: I've upgraded with the propriatary nvidia custom install and had to reinstall those
<kyoushuu> adamus: Just tell us your questions so that others could help you
<sacarlson> johndoe_: http://joernfranz.net/2011/01/20/installing-ubuntu-10-10-with-full-disk-encryption/
<bsilwal> can i add guestadditions in mac as well?
<sacarlson> johndoe_: not much different on 10.04 I assume
<dotnull> sacarlson: I believe so; however, I am not sure. The laptop came with ubuntu already installed when I purchased it (system76). It came with 10.10, and since I updated to 11.04.
<kyoushuu> bsilwal: mac as guest or host?
<dotnull> I am also not quite sure if it is an nvidia problem, from the console if i try to restart x, it just hangs
<jimmy_birer> join #faggot
<bsilwal> host, ubuntu lucid vm
<johndoe_> sacarlson: thank you, but I am unsure how to implement it with any version of ubuntu...truekrypt does not support it I believe
<sacarlson> dotnull: I've only played with full encryption in vertualbox one time for play
<UrB> could anyone with android phone & ubuntu 11.10/12.04 tell if the bluetooth is working ok for them as I can't get it to work at all - it did work on 11.04 (well, file transfer did, audio streaming has been borked always)
<sacarlson> johndoe_: I didn't use trykrypt
<kyoushuu> bsilwal: yes
<johndoe_> scarlson:  did you use scram4disk
<kyoushuu> bsilwal: Sorry but no
<kyoushuu> bsilwal: I misread the docs
<Ascavasaion> When I run Update Manager in 10.04 I get this message "W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"  Can someone please help me with this.  thank you.
<bsilwal> thats what, i couldnt find a download for Mac
<_Marcus> bsilwal: What are you looking for?
<bsilwal> it supports windows, linux, solaris, & os2 but not mac.
<_Marcus> bsilwal: What are you looking for?
<bsilwal> well, I am tired of scroling
<bsilwal> i have a big screen, but the vm takes small portion of it.
<bsilwal> and the only option is to scale up, that is making bigger fonts and buttons.
<bsilwal> but still i had to scroll it.
<kyoushuu> bsilwal: Mac support in VirtualBox is added only in 3.2, so there's no Guest Additions yet...
<sacarlson> johndoe_: no I used LUKS
<kyoushuu> bsilwal: And it's still experimental
<iceroot> can someone (on 11.10 with gnome/unity) please give me feedback about this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/936421
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936421 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[11.10 - 12.04] nm-applet on lubuntu does not show an icon when using UMTS/mobile broadband" [Undecided,New]
<tyler> does anyone know how to do this? http://oi39.tinypic.com/24bp66q.jpg
<bsilwal> :(
 * iskai_me_mila slaps _GoRDoN_ around a bit with a large trout
<sacarlson> johndoe_: only notes I can find on my encryption with LUKS http://encryption-infrastructure.blogspot.com/2011/03/remote-on-line-encryption-keys-for-luks.html
<_Marcus> iskai: That's insensitive, _GoRDoN_ was just sitting there.
<tyler> does anyone know how to fix this? http://oi39.tinypic.com/24bp66q.jpg
<_Marcus> tyler: What exactly is the problem?
<sacarlson> tyler: I'm not sure but looks like an apple problem?
<_Marcus> tyler: And this doesn't look very Ubuntu-related
<tyler> _Marcus: i want the close/quit option to be under "google chrome" not "file". sacarlson: it's Macbuntu, for linux.
<adamus> io parlo italiano e spero qualcuno ci sara
<adamus> ciao a tutti
<_Marcus> !it | adamus
<ubottu> adamus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<johndoe_> sacarlson:  thanks.  so this can encrypt an already existing hdd without deleting information...similar to tkrypt
<tyler> sacarlson: _Marcus: not apple, it's macbuntu.. a mac os x theme for linux.
<adamus> ma anche l'inglese non ho problemi
<sacarlson> johndoe_: you can create files that are mounted as disks that are encrypted
<Ljano> hi there can someone help me? how can i install an antivirus or antimalware in ubuntu? are there any specific one for ubuntu?
<iceroot> !virus | Ljano
<ubottu> Ljano: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Ljano> My ubuntu can't stop making screenshots all the time
<Ljano> while i write
<ulli> hi. my nm claims that my wifi connections are disabled by the hardware switch. sadly the hardware switch does change bluetooth but not wifi. this also applies to additional usb sticks. any hint?
<Ljano> it's driving me crazy
<adamus> i have the same problem ofLjano
<kyoushuu> Ljano: Are you sure it's a virus?
<sacarlson> Ljano: must be your husband spying on you
<ptrkskala> Hello. I use TrueCrypt application on Windows for disk encryption. Now I want to install it on Ubuntu but it seems it's absent from repository. Does it mean that it's not a "recommended" app?
<Ljano> adamus do you know the cause of this?
<adamus> what?
<adamus> pls
<OerHeks> Ljano printscreen button stuck ?
<Ljano> the screenshots
<ikonia> Ljano: this can happen if keys are stuck or if you have a shotcut to scrot or something setup
<sacarlson> ptrkskala: LUKS is more supported on linux
<ikonia> Ljano: I've done it myself, mapped space bar to scrot by accident
<johndoe_> ptrkskala: it works with files, but not full disk encryption
<adamus> i have also proble of it's not updating softwares
<Guest97188> NEED HELP
<bobweaver> hello there I was wondering if some some could please tell me what my extrenel mic is mounted as /dev/ ???    thanks
<ptrkskala> sacarlson: Can LUKS mount TrueCrypt volume?
<Ljano> do you know how can i see if i have a shorcut to scrot or something?
<Guest97188> unable to uninstall virtualbox extension pack
<Guest97188> anyone???
<ptrkskala> johndoe_: which one works wit files only?
<ikonia> Ljano: is it taking screen shots all the time, or just when you move the mouse, press a key
<adamus> sombody to help me install antivirus
<iceroot> adamus: for what you need antivrus?
<johndoe_> ptrkskala: tkrypt
<iceroot> adamus: samba? mailserver?
<sacarlson> ptrkskala: easycrypt seems to support truecrypt with a gui
<adamus> mailserver
<iceroot> adamus: sudo apt-get install clamav
<ikonia> adamus: there is a guide to setting up a mailserver on https://help.ubuntu.com in the server setting
<iceroot> adamus: for the integration see #postfix, #sendmail or whatever you are using
<ikonia> adamus: I suggest reading htat
<ikonia> that
<ptrkskala> johndoe_: you mean linux version of truecrypt support only file-containers?
<sacarlson> ptrkskala: you want to encrypt just one file?  I use gedit with some plugin for file encryption
<bobweaver> what is /dev/dsp    ? what does dsp stand for ?
<bobweaver> Is that my mic ?
<lyn> Is there a way to quickly EXPORT your list of application on an Ubuntu installation so you can duplicate it on another computer?
<adamus> and i assure everything is perfect except the antivirus and update
<auronandace> !clone | lyn
<ubottu> lyn: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<webspyder> dpkg --list
<adamus> any help?!
<ikonia> adamus: I've told you a link that contains a setup guide
<johndoe_> ptrkskala:  im relatively, but i think that is the way it is
<karpol> http://dreadradio.xaa.pl/ - enter reggae/rock music
<samthewildone> whats is the average fps for ubuntu ?
<johndoe_> try luks
<ikonia> karpol: please don't spam
<karpol> http://dreadradio.xaa.pl/
<karpol> okey
<karpol> sry;D
<ikonia> karpol: thank you
<_Marcus> !ot | karpol
<ubottu> karpol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<karpol> bye all
<ken_> unable to uninstall vm extension pack
<ikonia> _Marcus: come on - he'd already stopped
<johndoe_> ptrkskala: im relatively new:...etc...
<ken_> anyone???
<ikonia> ken_: anyone what /
<samthewildone> I'm thinking ~30 fps is normal for a decent graphics card
<adamus> never spammed thanks
<lyn> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ikonia> adamus: the link shows you how to install and configure it
<_Marcus> ikonia: Just saying. If he talks about one off-topic thing here, who says he wont do another?
<ikonia> _Marcus: he did
<lyn> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ken_> ikonia_  unable to uninstall virtualbox extension pack
<ikonia> ken_: what's the error
<tyler> can anybody help me get the quit/close button for programs, to be under the program name rather than "file". (i'm using ubuntu 10.10 with Macbuntu theme): http://oi39.tinypic.com/24bp66q.jpg
<iceroot> tyler: you mean put it on the right like on windows?
<ptrkskala> sacarlson: No I need to mount TrueCrypt volume
<tyler> iceroot: no no, here hold on..
<sacarlson> ptrkskala: is that not what easycrypt does?
<adorablelunatic> okay ive got a problem here, i have an ubuntu based distribution 7.0.4 - jaunty i think and i cannot apt-get dist-upgrade because the ubuntu sources.list for that distribution is no longer valid, ive had to resort to using oldreleases
<iceroot> !eol | adorablelunatic
<ubottu> adorablelunatic: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ikonia> adorablelunatic: what is the distribution
<ptrkskala> scarlson: okay, i'll check it out
<guntbert> bobweaver: digital sound processor   if I remember correctly
<adorablelunatic> ikonia it is andlinux
<iceroot> adorablelunatic: you should upgrade to a supported version (see text from ubottu about eol-upgrades)
<ken_> ikonia_ i uninstalled virtualbox but unable to do so or its extension pack
<adorablelunatic> linux under wondows
<ikonia> adorablelunatic: ok, so there should be andlinux support resources that can help you
<ken_> through terminal
<adorablelunatic> and thanks i will check out the links
<iceroot> adorablelunatic: ah, ubuntu-based. not supported here
<ikonia> ken_: how did you install the extension pack
<ken_> or whateever
<sacarlson> ptrkskala: as noted on there web site   Easy Crypt is a cute little menu which brings the power of TrueCrypt to your system tray.   No terminal commands necessary.   http://ubuntuguru.wordpress.com/2007/12/01/how-to-keep-secret-with-easy-crypt/
<bobweaver> arghh I am trying to get Xvidcap to record not only my desktop but also sound in this picture here http://postimage.org/image/kkzsn1s8x/     desktop get about 95 % but I can not get the mic to work what ever I do. But mic works with sound recorder fine. I do not want to use open shot as the time frame's are off nd it comes out bad., Any suggestions
<ken_> from its website
<adorablelunatic> andlinux has no support
<ken_> oracle
<iceroot> adorablelunatic: then use a distribution with support :)
<lyn> Is there a way to also copy your list of repositories to a new installation?
<ikonia> adorablelunatic: then you need to re-install with a proper ubuntu
<ikonia> ken_: "how" did you install it, not where di you get it
<popey> bobweaver: xvidcap is badly broken, try kazam
<ikonia> adorablelunatic: we can't support modified distros based on ubuntu here
<tyler> iceroot: in this picture: http://oi39.tinypic.com/24bp66q.jpg see where it says "google chrome" on the panel? and then under "file" when google chrome is open, it says close window? i want that option under "google chrome" rather than "file".
<iceroot> lyn: if it is the same ubuntu-version, yes
<lyn> hmmmm ... no
<bobweaver> popey,  ok .. thanks
<ken_> i just clicked it
<iceroot> lyn: then its not possible
<ptrkskala> sacarlson: great. but is easycrypt present in ubuntu repo?
<ken_> it installed automaticlly
<iceroot> lyn: because all lines ae different for another ubuntu-version
<sacarlson> ptrkskala: yes apt-get install easycrypt
<bobweaver> so far xvidcap is the only thing that works with my nvidia card
<iceroot> lyn: you can copy them and replace the distribution name
<bobweaver> the rest look like ....
<lyn> well is there a way to export a list that I couild read ... and find equivalents for manually?
<bobweaver> but I will try  kazam
<adorablelunatic> iceroot there is no other distribution apart from the semi dead colinux that allows you to run linux alongside windows kernel, the only diffrence is modification on a few scripts and the kernel .. the rest is ubuntu core
<iceroot> lyn: you will find them here /etc/apt/sources*
<lyn> k ty
<iceroot> adorablelunatic: what?
<iceroot> adorablelunatic: windows kernel on linux?
<auronandace> adorablelunatic: still not supported here
<adorablelunatic> sorry i type slow
<adorablelunatic> iceroot linux kernel on windows
<iceroot> adorablelunatic: what the
<ken_> ikonia_: now my virtualbox yhad stopped running
<iceroot> adorablelunatic: why is someone doing something like that?
<ken_> ikonia_: need to unistall it
<sacarlson> lyn: you can also capture a list of all the apps installed in one and have them installed in another with the newer version, I would have to look up the command
<adorablelunatic> dont know, but if it was the other way around i would definitely use it
<iceroot> sacarlson: not working when the ubuntu version changed
<popey> bobweaver: there is a #kazam channel the dev hangs out in
<ikonia> ken_: you need to answer my question
<auronandace> adorablelunatic: theres no point in that when you could just use a vm
<ken_> what?
<iceroot> adorablelunatic: both sounds evil like apple-products and we dont support that here
<fil1900> how can i have apt-cache search return results by page? meaning waiting for the user in order to continue displaying the options. The reason is i am in tty.
<sacarlson> iceroot: what's not working?
<bobweaver> popey,  Cool I was wondering why I had to add repo for it
<adorablelunatic> auronandace, sorry but full virtualisation is very slow
<iceroot> fil1900: command | less
<sahil_> is it possible to keep filters of dash turned on by default?
<iceroot> fil1900: apt-cache search foobar | less
<ken_> ikonia_: virtual box stopped working after installing extension pack
<ikonia> ken_: again - not what I asked
<popey> bobweaver: bzr branch lp:kazam , then cd kazam/bin, then ./kazam
<fil1900> iceroot : thanx!
<ikonia> ken_: I'll ask one more time" how did you install the extension pack"
<adorablelunatic> iceroot i dont see whats so evil about it
<popey> bobweaver: there is also a ppa, check launchpad.net/kazam
<Ascavasaion> I did an update through Update Manager and now I have no Adobe Flashplayer.  Any ideas how to get it back?
<iceroot> adorablelunatic: everything
<ptrkskala> sacarlson: for some reason Easy Crypt does not appear in Synaptic... hmm
<iceroot> adorablelunatic: running windows with a linux-kernel....
<bobweaver> popey other channel ?
<iceroot> adorablelunatic: or running ubuntu with a windows-kernel
<ken_> ikonia_: i downloaded extension pack then just clicked it
<iceroot> adorablelunatic: both sounds very very very evil
<auronandace> iceroot: sounds worse than wubi :)
<adorablelunatic> iceroot how so?
<ikonia> ken_: what format was the download in
<adamus> i cant install ubuntu one , any help?
<johndoe_> sacarlson: do you think sramdisk 4 linux is worth a try?  or have you ever used it?
<ken_> ikonia_: there was only one format
<ikonia> adamus: how are you trying to install it
<sacarlson> ptrkskala: I see it in my synaptic easycrypt in UB10.04
<ikonia> ken_: and what was the format
<ken_> ikonia_: not mentioned
<sacarlson> johndoe_: I don't know anything about sramdisk
<chuckhendo> dual monitors (of different resolutions) in linux with nVidia card - can it be done without tearing?
<Muszti> hi all
 * mostlygentoo slaps sacarlson around a bit with a large trout
<johndoe_> sacarlson: scramdisk 4 linux
<BWorld> hello
<Muszti> my ubuntu server 11.10 shows in the taskbar this: wired network device not managed
<BWorld> I am a bit stuck with my ubuntu installation in combination with a ati videocard
<adamus> i am following instrctns: create email, the will coordite then
<auronandace> chuckhendo: as in multiple monitors with seperate X sessions? yes
<Muszti> how can I make it managed?
<BWorld> it freezes every time
<ken_> ikonia_: i just uninstalled virtualbox but extension pack is still running
<BWorld> I tried installing additional drivers, 1 gave me an error and the other succeeded..
<adamus> ikonia? can u help
<adorablelunatic> everyone thanks i now have all the information i need to fix my issue :)
<BWorld> someone familiar with ubuntu and ati gpu problems?
<BWorld> ubuntu version is 11.10 btw
<chuckhendo> auronandace: I'm not sure if I fully understand separate X sessions. I wouldn't be able to drag items between monitors, correct?
<guntbert> Muszti: where are you running that server? remote?
<storm69_> ok
<Muszti> no
<Muszti> it's here at home behind a router
<auronandace> chuckhendo: thats my understanding yes
<ikonia> ken_: please show me the download link you used
<arpad2> hello,
<ken_> ikonia_: ok
<chuckhendo> aronandace: well that's disappointing. Thank you for your help
<ikonia> adamus: creating an email is nothing to do with ubuntu one
<ikonia> adamus: you need to explain your problem clearly
<arpad2> boot failure after grub2 reinstall, any ideas, please?
<ikonia> arpad2: define boot failure
<guntbert> !who | Muszti
<ken_> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html#extpack
<ubottu> Muszti: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<QueQue> !who | nikon
<ubottu> nikon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> ken_: which one of those downloads did you use
<adamus> i with centrlized software with a single passwor
<auronandace> chuckhendo: i've never tried sharing the X session across 2 monitors, though i expect you would need the same resolution
<QueQue> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guntbert> Muszti: please !pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<adamus> because of time and environment
<ken_> ikonia_: 1st one
<arpad2> ikonia: grub2 starts ok, after that xubuntu image freezes and doesn't go to login screen
<ken_> version 4.1.8
<ikonia> arpad2: remove the splash screen to see what's going on
<arpad2> ikonia: how to do that?
<adamus> ubuntu one i tried and neither was successfull with the email account and the buntu one!
<arpad2> arpad2: while in grub?
<adamus> i am getting frustrated
<chuckhendo> auronandace: Yeah, it wasn't pretty. Pretty bad tearing on the higher resolution monitor
<adamus> ikonia?
<arpad2> ikonia: while in grub?
<auronandace> !xrandr | chuckhendo
<ubottu> chuckhendo: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<ikonia> arpad2: what ?
<Muszti> !tab guntbert
<arpad2> ikonia: remove a splash screen
<ikonia> arpad2: ahh, yes,
<ikonia> adamus: I'm sorry I don't understand what you are saying
<Muszti> !guntbert how can I do that
<ubottu> Muszti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CharminTheMoose> How necessary are the /lib/modules/<version>/kernel/drivers/char/agp and /lib/modules/<version>/kernel/drivers/gpu for displaying boot splash screens? Can't vesa/vga16fb be used instead?
<auronandace> wow, that looks rather old (the xrandr stuff)
<ikonia> ken_: please run this command "sudo find / -name VBoxPciRawR3.so -print 2>/dev/null" without the " quotes, and pastebin (not in the channel) the output
<guntbert> !pastebin > Muszti
<Muszti> and how can I use !tab?
<ubottu> Muszti, please see my private message
<guntbert> !tab | Muszti
<ubottu> Muszti: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<auronandace> !brain | Muszti
<ubottu> Muszti: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<adamus> i followed the installation instruction of ubuntu one, and been unsuccessfull!
<ken_> ikonia_: k
<chuckhendo> auronandace: NV driver is the OSS driver, right? Are there any major downsides to using that vs the binary driver?
<ikonia> adamus: ok, explain what is failing
<adamus> is there any another way to easy installation ubuntu one?
<auronandace> chuckhendo: sorry, that xrandr documentation is rather old, nv is the 2d open source nvidia driver that is no longer maintained
<arpad2> ikonia: grub2 starts ok, after that xubuntu image freezes and doesn't go to login screen
<thoma288> any thoughts why my wireless keyboard /DELL Hybrid Studio is not detected by ubuntu 11.10? fix available?
<faenil> guys how can I change the channel in wifi Infrastructure hotspot creation? :D
<arpad2> boot failure after grub2 reinstall, any ideas, please?
<ikonia> arpad2: I understand that, you've said that. That's why I said remove the splash screen so you can see where the boot hangs
<adamus> the email setting fails
<ikonia> arpad2: please don't repeat the same thing over and over
<Jazzanova> Hi something changed on my system after a driver upgrade and lighdm respawns. I have nvidia drivers. I tried starting X manually and it works. Can I restore to a working system through a reinstall via live cd ?
<ikonia> adamus: you are still not saying what is failing
<arpad2> ikonia: ok , sorry for that
<Muszti> guntbert I dont understand
<adamus> before in the HD it was a win 7
<arpad2> ikonia: how to remove grub2's splash screen?
<guntbert> Muszti: to say my nick, just type gun<tab>, it will be autocopleted
<adamus> now OS/UNIX
<Jazzanova> Is there such thing in Ubuntu as repair ?
<ikonia> arpad2: in the grub boot options you should see an option that says "splash" change that to "nosplash"
<Muszti> guntbert, ok
<_Marcus> Jazzanova: What do you mean, exactly?
<ikonia> adamus: please try to answer the questions I've asked rather than giving random imformation
<maxo> In Gnome 3, I get reminders notifications for past events in my calendar, anyone else have this problem?
<arpad2> ikonia: ok, thank you for that
<guntbert> Muszti: and for the pastebin just read the instructions you got from ubottu
<arpad2> ikonia: although it goes from grub to xubuntu, and freezes there
<Jazzanova> Marcus: I'm not sure what got upgraded, maybe the kernel. But my X is broken and I want the easiest way to get a working system
<ikonia> arpad2: ok, I'm going to stop helping you, you've told me that 3 times, despite me telling you a.) what to do b.) to stop telling me the same information over and over
<shnatsel> Hello everyone! I need to mirror ubuntu repo and several PPAs and make a single local repo containing packages from all of them. How do I do it? I've tried apt-mirror but it doesn't create a single repo of them. Reprepo seems to be what I'm looking for, but I can't find any docs on that are not obsolete... :(
<adamus> i will make a list of wat is failing i return in the system
<shnatsel> I need it to make lp:ubuntu-cdimage scripts work, they require a local repo with all the packages
<ikonia> shnatsel: It's unwise to put a PPA into the same repo as ubuntu's core due to conflicting dependencies / packages
<ikonia> shnatsel: thats why they are kept seperate
<Muszti> guntbert,  1
<Muszti>  2
<Muszti>  3
<Muszti>  4
<Muszti>  5
<Muszti>  6
<FloodBot1> Muszti: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Marcus> What is zq?
<ikonia> _Marcus: quiet
<shnatsel> ikonia: well... lp:ubuntu-cdimage requires that. You mean, I can't put newer versions of packages there at all, only add packages?
<ikonia> shnatsel: at a basic level - yes
<Muszti> guntbert, there's no instructions on paste.ubuntu
<_Marcus> Muszti: Do you need instructions on how to use a pastebin/
<shnatsel> ikonia: lp:ubuntu-cdimage is already a damn complex thing, so... if you point me the direction, I hope I'll figure out the rest.
<webczat> Hello, where can I find the dev version of the ubuntu installer?
<Muszti> guntbert, maybe like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/848982/
<ikonia> shnatsel: figure what out ?
<guntbert> Muszti: the instruction was in the text from ubottu - you put the contents of that file into the text box on paste.ubuntu and tell us the link you get from the server
<shnatsel> ikonia: how to do it
<guntbert> Muszti: yes :)
<shnatsel> ikonia: how to... hmm.. merge two repos
<ikonia> shnatsel: I've just told you, you can't do that
<shnatsel> totally no way to do that
<shnatsel> ?
<ikonia> shnatsel: no - I've just explained why, unless you manually validate each package (or script it) and then create a new package list for that merged repo
<milord> hallo
<shnatsel> ikonia: I'm OK with that. What shall I validate?
<matju> how do I customise common colours of the UI ? I seem to only be allowed to pick one of too few themes, but Ubuntu 11.10 seems to have removed features like this or moved them to unknown locations.
<ikonia> shnatsel: nothing, you shouldn't do it
<slash__> someone knows how to fix the equations editor of word 2007 in wine? it looks like it misses fonts or something
<ikonia> slash__: #winehq for that
<shnatsel> ikonia: well, I'm quite desperate to do it by now. My PPA is not that big so maybe I can just emulate uploading stuff to local repo or something.
<Muszti> guntbert, my ip is 192.168.2.100, my gateway is: 192.168.2.1, my dns are: 84.2.44.1, 84.2.46.1
<ikonia> shnatsel: it sounds like you have no understanding of what you are doing
<gsr> Hi all.  I'm trying to create a Debian USB install stick.  I've downloaded an iso (debian-6.0.4-amd64-netinst.iso).  Following the debian manual (Section 4.3), I'm trying to "cat debian-6.0.4-amd64-netinst.iso > /dev/sdc1"  I know that sdc1 is the correct drive, and it's not mounted.  I am using a rootshell.  But I'm still getting a "oermission denied" error.  Anyone know what else would cause this?
<ikonia> gsr: ask in #debian
<guntbert> Muszti: edit that file with    gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces and  put a   # in front of the last line - then restart
<gsr> ikonia: ahh sorry, wrong room
<milord> quit
<jason> howdy
<ikonia> gsr: not a problem
<maniX> can someone guide me to the module for broadcom 4313 bluetooth device
<shnatsel> ikonia: probably not :(
<ikonia> shnatsel: there is zero reason to merge these repos
<Guest8029> I just installed ubuntu!
<theadmin> !yay | Guest21785
<ubottu> Guest21785: Glad you made it! :-)
<theadmin> Oops, wrong guest
<theadmin> lol
<Muszti> guntbert, ok I try it
<Guest8029> ty ;)
<maxo> does anyone have their calendar set up in evolution? Do you get notifications for events that have already happened?
<Muszti> guntbert, thank you if it works I wont be back
<shnatsel> ikonia: so you think patching lp:ubuntu-cdimage to work with several archives at once will be easier?
<guntbert> Muszti: Good luck :-)
<Muszti> guntbert, so maybe see you next time
<shnatsel> ikonia: looks like it can't do that right now
<nobitanobi> Hi. I'm getting a warning of lack os space in filesystem root.  How can I do a diagnostic to check what's going on? I have 9gb in the root partition and I don't know what it is getting so full...
<ikonia> shnatsel: no, I don't think it's desiged to work like that
<shnatsel> ikonia: well, it's designed to use a single repo - ubuntu main, ubuntu main + universe in one repo in worst case
<ikonia> shnatsel: no, not in one repo
<adorablelunatic> so ive decided to install ubuntu natively now, just one question: have they fixed the battery usage issues in ubuntu yet?
<Guest8029> is there a site ubuntu for dummies cause i need to learn this
<ken_> ikonia_: am sending output
<cybergespenst> hi
<ikonia> Guest8029: https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Guest8029: an excellent introduction
<ikonia> ken_: please pastebin it
<guntbert> nobitanobi: start with    df -h
<Guest8029> will do
<nobitanobi> ok let's see
<guntbert> !pastebin > nobitanobi
<ubottu> nobitanobi, please see my private message
<Gentoo64> nobitanobi, gnome should come with a graphical dfisk usage analyzer
<Guest22511> Hello, I'm a thirteen year old interested in helping developing ubuntu, but I would like help learning ways around..... Can someone teach me the programming skills necessary?
<Gentoo64> called baobab apparently
<nobitanobi> guntbert: I have this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/848991/
<ikonia> Guest22511: not really no
<ikonia> Guest22511: you learn the programming skills, then apply them to projects, such as Ubuntu
<royale1222> Guest22511: start with c and cpp.
<shnatsel> ikonia: you mean I can make lp:ubuntu-cdimage look in several different repos for packages to build the rootfs and ISO? It looks like it's designed to use only one repo at a time.
<Guest22511> i know C++ mainly.... but I wanna do GUI development
<ikonia> shnatsel: I believe it's designed to use one repo yes
<ikonia> Guest22511: then you need to learn
<shnatsel> ikonia: well, I need to work that around somehow :(
<ikonia> shnatsel: no, you need a product that does what you want
<guntbert> nobitanobi: that confirms what you said - now    du  -sh /*  please
<nobitanobi> ok
<maniX> hello guys, i have a hp-g6-1219tu laptop with ubuntu 11.10 running on it. It has a hybrid broadcom wifi-bluetooth adapter(BCM-4313) installed on it. i have installed Broadcom STA driver on it. But still i am not able to have the bluetooth on. Someone please guide me to download the module for the bluetooth driver
<Guest22511> from where can I learn? they say that ubuntu has a tutorial Channel.....
<royale1222> Guest22511: make your own cli programs first, use ncurses next..
<ikonia> Guest22511: learning to write c++ guis isn't an ubuntu project/technique
<ikonia> Guest22511: it's a general programming skill (try the ##c++ channel)
<Guest22511> thanks :D
<royale1222> Guest22511: then shift to real gui, gtk etc for your program..
<violinappren> Guest22511: look into the Qt and/or GTK toolkits, not the right channel for that here
<adorablelunatic> iceroot have they fixed the battery usage issues in ubuntu yet?
<shnatsel> ikonia: well, lp:ubuntu-cdimage is the best for building rootfs of all things I tried. I've tried UCK and in-house solutions, they tend to suck when the distro really diverges from Ubuntu :(
<ikonia> shnatsel: well lp:ubuntu-cdimage "sucks" if it's not designed to do what you want, it's worthless
<ikonia> shnatsel: it's a great product but if it doesn't work how you want it to, accept it
<nobitanobi> guntbert: is going pretty slow :)
<nobitanobi> stoped at /tmp
<nobitanobi> ok, here it goes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/848995/
<guntbert> nobitanobi: let us be patient :), it will not stop
<shnatsel> ikonia: I'm afraid I don't have alternatives...
<fil1900> hey ppl, another question.. is it possible to boot in tty mode(all 6 visual terminals), without having X loaded ? And then type startx to load it? running ubuntu 10.10..
<Gentoo64> nobitanobi, try typing baobab in terminal
<ikonia> shnatsel: it just means you can't do what you want
<nobitanobi> ok
<nobitanobi> yes Gentoo64 the analyzer comes up
<shnatsel> ikonia: EPIC FAIL. elementary OS Luna just ceased to be.
<Gentoo64> nobitanobi, yea its a lot easier now, you can just see what folders are takign space
<shnatsel> ikonia: anyway, thanks a lot for the help!
<nobitanobi> I will do that. Thanks
<adorablelunatic> ikonia have canonical fixed battery usage issues with ubuntu yet?
<ikonia> adorablelunatic: there is battery usage issues with ubuntu
<ikonia> adorablelunatic: sorry, there is "no"
<guntbert> nobitanobi: well, there is /usr - you obviously have many programs installed, and then there is /var   --  next step   du -sh /var/*     (I suspect /var/log will be the biggest)
<cori> Hey quick how do i get to compiz if unity bar is missing?
<ikonia> adorablelunatic: there are certain hardeware devices that have poor battery performance with the linux kernel - but that is a.) not ubuntu b.) not generic battery failure,
<cori> *quick question
<smittix> Hi All, I have just installed Ubuntu 11.10 on a brand new Samsung laptop and I have to press really hard on the track pad for it to move. Any Ideas?
<violinappren> fil1900: disable lightdm from starting up on boot.. man update-rc.d `
<bobo37773> cori: You mean load compiz as desktop?
<cfhowlett> smittix   mouse>preferences change the sensitivity
<nobitanobi> 150 mb on log yes... http://paste.ubuntu.com/849003/
<smittix> cfhowlett: I have tried that, it makes no difference at all.
<mustafaerhann> hello all. how to use skystar2 dvb card in ubuntu 11.10
<nobitanobi> cache 362
<alesantro> some greek music support with comments if u like --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTg28Kitb98
<ikonia> alesantro: please don't spam
<adorablelunatic> ikonia so i should expect a same if not better battery life using linux on my bosses laptop? (toshiba qosmio f-60)
<ikonia> last adamus
<alesantro> sry have a nice day
<cfhowlett> smittix   dual booting?  If the same problem shows up under other OS, it's a hardware issue...
<ikonia> last adamus
<ikonia> oops
<smittix> cfhowlett: Works fine within Windows.
<absolutionx> Would anyone be able to point me out to a good tutorial for compiling the 3.2.6 kernel on 11.10?
<ikonia> absolutionx: why do you want to do that
<cfhowlett> smittix   what manufacture of laptop?
<nobitanobi> guntbert: maybe I should resize the root partition with GParted
<smittix> cfhowlett: Samsung RF511
<ikonia> adorablelunatic: depends if there are any support issues with the hardware you use
<violinappren> absolutionx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<adorablelunatic> ikonia, iceroot thanks allot for your help and valuable time by the way
<absolutionx> ikonia: I like having a bleeding edge system
<Gentoo64> absolutionx, any reason you need it?
<guntbert> nobitanobi: first make room!
<ikonia> absolutionx: why ? you are just going to break you system
<absolutionx> Gentoo64: Not really, just for fun
<shnatsel> ikonia: reprepo seems to be able to merge repos, apt pinning seems to do similar things to what I need without merging. I'll dig this a bit more, if I manage to do it, I'll let you know.
<nobitanobi> guntbert: what do you mean?
<cori> how do i renable unity from compiz configer? (as in get to compiz configer with out the unity bar enabled)
<violinappren> absolutionx: google ubuntu ppa kernel mainline
<bobo37773> absolutionx: Are you trying to do a custom kernel or just an updated one?
<ikonia> shnatsel: again, I very very very strongly advise you not to do this
<matju> question for anyone : How do I customise common colours of the UI ? I seem to only be allowed to pick one of too few themes, but Ubuntu 11.10 seems to have removed features like this or moved them to unknown locations.
<oCean> violinappren: don't tell others to google, thanks
<adorablelunatic> ikonia nvidia gt330M graphics i7 cpu, intel chipset.
<aynur> u?
<violinappren> ikonia: absolutionx: most kernels (including prereleases) are compiled and packaged for ubuntu
<Gentoo64> absolutionx, as long as you keep te old kernels youll be ok, you might mess it up
<violinappren> oCean: roger that
<ikonia> violinappren: yes ? and ?
<shnatsel> ikonia: I can't just give up... and I genuinely don't understand why, maybe there's some FAQ I should read first?
<absolutionx> bobo37773: I wanted to update to the latest kernel
<ikonia> adorablelunatic: why arey ou telling me that
<guntbert> nobitanobi: please pastebin the output of      du -sh /var/*    (and I will miss your answers if they don't have my nick in them :-))
<javierf_> Hi! I have ubuntu 11.10 and the famous wifi problem with atheros cards. If I use the command "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off" on terminal, my connection goes back to work (at least for a long while), setting off power mannagement. But I would like to set that option as a default, that every time I switch on, power mannagement is off, it's annoying writting that on the terminal everytime. But couldn't make it. Someone can help me doing that? Thanks
<aynur> aynur
<ikonia> shnatsel: there is no FAQ as it's not something you should be doing
<violinappren> ikonia: and it's intended for testing bleeding edge kernels ...
<bobo37773> absolutionx: Yeah you just need a 3rd party ppa
<Gentoo64> absolutionx, if you think itll be faster or something then it wont
<nobitanobi> guntbert: sorry. http://paste.ubuntu.com/849003/
<ikonia> violinappren: again why are you telling me this ?
<adorablelunatic> ikonia just wondering if you knew of any driver related issues with toshiba laptops
<ikonia> adorablelunatic: no idea,
<aynur> aynu\
<violinappren> ikonia: you told him he's going to break her/his system
<ikonia> violinappren: no I didn't
<oCean> aynur: what are you trying to do?
<adorablelunatic> ikonia, okay once again thanks for your time! :)
<ikonia> violinappren: I told him if he tries to compile his own, for no reason it will break his system as he doesn't know what to do
<adorablelunatic> ikonia one last question: kde or gnome? whats your preference?
<absolutionx> Gentoo64: So updating the kernel is a bad idea? Why would it break the system? It is part of the 3.0 tree.
<ikonia> adorablelunatic: what's your preference is what's important
<cfhowlett> smittix  well I THINK I found your solution, sadly, I don't read German...http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=samsung%20rf511%20ubuntu%20touchpad&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CDMQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.marcus-bungert.de%2Farchives%2F1159&ei=qUpBT-b6LI3YiQKJnvjeDQ&usg=AFQjCNGA-J3luujiZUrZnQ0TyoHKQvExdA&cad=rja
<ken_> ikonia_: sorry
<Gentoo64> absolutionx, i didnt say itrd break
<ken_> got diverted
<auronandace> !poll | adorablelunatic
<ikonia> ken_: no need to apologise
<ubottu> adorablelunatic: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cori> ..can any one read me?
<guntbert> nobitanobi: please investigate yourself what is so big in /var/lib   - that is quite unusual    (use the technique I showed you)
<Gentoo64> cori, no
<nobitanobi> ok, let's see
<cori> lol
<ken_> ikonia_
<cfhowlett> smittix  well I THINK I found your solution, sadly, I don't read German...http://www.marcus-bungert.de/archives/1159
<ken_> http://pastebin.com/xP7q2VD4
<ikonia> ken_: if you remove /usr/lib/virtualbox/ExtensionPacks and reboot you'll find it no longer present
<matju> =005k.llliuuu6
<ken_> ikonia_:
<ken_> using apt-get ?
<ikonia> ken_: no, using the "rm" command
<cori> k I accidently disabled unity form the compiz configur menue how can i get to the compiz configure menue with out the unity enabled?
<ikonia> ken_: you didn't install it using apt-get, so apt-get doesn't know about it
<nobitanobi> guntbert: is something I just installed. MongoDB, it takes 1.5 GB
<smittix> cfhowlett: I will check it out thanks
<ken_> oh
<rhizmoe> hi all
<rhizmoe> how do i do a recursive file search in thunar? "find files" ain't it.
<smittix> cfhowlett: Latest update on that site says that with Kernel v3 and Ubuntu 11.10 it works fine. So it doesn't look like its the same problem.
<bigterd> when booting, kerenel spits out my raid 5 array is degraded, and askes to continue booting, y/n  either option dumps it to initramfs.....what should i do from there?
<smittix> cfhowlett: Thanks anyway.
<bigterd> the OS itself is on it's own drive, that's not part of the array
<rhizmoe> bigterd: repace the broken drive
<rhizmoe> *replace
<bigterd> rhizmoe, it's not broken, i tripped over the power cord... :/
<nobitanobi> guntbert: I'm going to try and change the path
<matju> question for anyone : How do I customise common colours of the GNOME 3 UI ? I seem to only be allowed to pick one of too few themes, but Ubuntu 11.10 seems to have removed features like this or moved them to unknown locations.
<wonderman> hi all, so i need to setup a root cronjob, to run --curl ?
<wonderman> do*
<guntbert> nobitanobi: I suggest removing that again (not sure if that will give you the space back as it is a "meta-package"), and then you use a live CD tu resize)
<rhizmoe> bigterd: "degraded" means the raid thinks one of the drives is broken. kicking the cord can do that.
<bobo37773> matju: gnome3? gnome-tweak-tool
<bigterd> rhizmoe, i know!, weither i boot with the degraded array enabled, it dumps to initramfs, i can't get the main os to boot to repair the array
<Varifold> Greetings. How do I register my nickname at Freenode?
<bobo37773> matju: I think you actually mean how to change gtk3 aka gtk+ themes
<rhizmoe> bigterd: that sounds like two separate problems.
<ikonia> Varifold: join #freenode and ask for help
<ikonia> !register > Varifold
<ubottu> Varifold, please see my private message
<guest89213402349> Hello. I have an encrypted /home partition which I would like to be unencrypted. How can I decrypt it?
<bigterd> hm, alright.
<Varifold> Thank you, ubottu, ikonia!
<rhizmoe> guest89213402349: https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+decrypt+encrypted+partition
<BWorld> could someone please point me in the right direction with my radeon problem? I am having the machine now stuck, and I am logged in via a ssh connection
<bigterd> what should i modify in initramfs to get the system to boot into multiuser mode?
<BWorld> I am running 2 computers, 1 I am typing at and I am connecting with this one to the one that is stuck as I am typing
<BWorld> but still able to login via ssh
<bobo37773> bigterd: why would you need to edit intramfs?
<nobitanobi> guntbert: I will try doing that. Thanks for your help.
<rhizmoe> now we know your ssh is successful. care to describe the problem?
<bigterd> isn't intramfs used to repair a broken system?
<BWorld> oh sorry, I wrote the problem above but here it is: after login the screen freezes
<guntbert> nobitanobi: no problem :)    and  Good luck :-)
<BWorld> cant do anything else but restarting using the power switch
<BWorld> and ssh into the machine but dont know what to look for...
<bobo37773> bigterd: no not exactly. you may be thinking or a recovery kernel or a fallback mode not intramfs. can you even boot into a console?
<nobitanobi> guntbert: do you recommend any size for the root partition though?
<nobitanobi> I read 10gb would be enough... but...
<ken_> ikonia_: still unable to remove it
<rhizmoe> if it's a radeon thing, just zap your config in your home dir
<ikonia> ken_: please explain the problem
<ken_> showing write protected
<RenatoSilva> I've downloaded ubuntu iso and extracted to usb drive, am I missing something or should I "make the usb bootable"? when I try to boot from it it says there's no OS
<ikonia> ken_: use "sudo rm -rf"
<ken_> permission denied
<bigterd> bobo37773, grub shows, i pick normal boot, complains of my degraded array, with a Y/N option, both yes and no dumps instantly to initramfs
<malumdeus> you might have partitioned the usb wrong
<BWorld> When i run tail -f /var/log/syslog nothing is in there and when i try ctrl+c it wont exit
<cfhowlett> nobitanobi   10g should be plenty for standard installations...
<bobo37773> bigterd: do you have any other options?
<nobitanobi> cfhowlett: what do you mean by "standard"?
<BWorld> rhizmoe, what do you mean because yes, it is a radeon 6500 hd card..
<ken_> ikonia_:
<ken_> i think i got it
<cfhowlett> nobitanobi   ubuntu 11.10 iso version...
<bigterd> bobo37773, nope. the main os drive is not part of the array, i would think i could boot into that and repair the array, but i'm unable to get that far.
<guntbert> nobitanobi: that greatly depends on what programs you install, but normally 10GB should be enough - maybe ask the channel about that again
<bobo37773> bigterd: you may need to chroot into the system for fixes like from a livecd I mean
<nobitanobi> ok, thanks guys
<bigterd> bobo37773, oh..shit.
<bobo37773> bigterd: yeah. dont edit intramfs. that is used to load the kernel itself into ram I believe.
<matju> bobo37773: what is «GNOME Color Chooser» ? It has two fields for choosing Compiz colours, but applying them has no effect.
<bigterd> well, no, not edit, it dumps me to the initramfs console. i thought that's where i'm able to mount and repair/change/fix things to get the main OS to boot at the miniuium
<BWorld> rhizmoe, still there? I will try that, wich folder is it I need to remove?
<bobo37773> matju: your colors are handled by your themes most likely. gtk3 themes are not color customizable from any gui yet. you need to edit the themes directly. also when choosing new themes you may need to log out and back in or reboot. if that is in fact what we are talking about here
<RamtinA> my partitions are not avalible for mount
<matju> bobo37773: why does the GNOME design team think it's a good idea to rewrite stuff from scratch, dropping support randomly, and keep old customisation tools around for extra confusion ?
<bobo37773> bigterd: oh I see. an ugly recovery console. yeah I have been there before. just use a livecd. it will probably be easier for you
<bobo37773> matju: not sure. I don't use gnome
<matju> bobo37773: what do you use then ?
<bobo37773> matju: openbox
<bigterd> matju, lxde
<RamtinA> My partitions are not avalible for mount what should i do?
<bigterd> lxde is blazing on this dual core amd 64
<matju> bigterd: what is lxde ?
<GummyBear> I'm a gummy bear, I'm a funny bear, i'm a yummy, chummy, funny, lucky gummy bear :D
<bigterd> matju, gui
<bigterd> matju, ultra light weight
<bigterd> simple and fast. lets the system do system things instead of drawing your p0rn on the screen.
<bobo37773> matju: lxde is a desktop environment like gnome, kde, xfce, etc.. you will still have to learn to customize your themes either way though.
<ken_> ikonia_: just rebooted n checked
<ken_> its really gone
<ken_> thanks dude...   :))
<matju> bigterd: what does lightweight mean in practical terms ? (this word is used very inconsistently... everybody has the impression that their favourite system is lightweight)
<bobo37773> matju: if all you want is a window manager though you dont have to run a desktop environment
<GummyBear> matju: it means "what I use is cool and what you use is not"
<matju> bobo37773: actually, what I want is a desktop environment such as GNOME 2.
<kpas_> question about NVIDIA error message
<bobo37773> matju: yeah gnome2 is a dead duck. most of the other ones are pretty betaish still. Have you tried xfce? as in xubuntu
<bigterd> matju, lightweight, it means i've ran it on a 486/66 with 64mb ram.
<kpas_> I am getting -  Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0
<bigterd> painful, but possible.
<kpas_> anyone know what that measn
<GummyBear> bobo37773: Gnome2 is as dead as I'm using Gnome2 right now
<GummyBear> bobo37773: and I would upgrade only to Gnome 3... Unity is shit
<bigterd> matju, it also means i don't care of being 1337 with fancy whatever anything. i just want a simple window manager to browse the web and open multiple terminals for ssh'ing.
<bigterd> and let my CPU crunch importnant numbers instead of drawing window shadows and soft edged fonts.
<ivoid_> hi is it possible to get wireless working on 10.10 with b43legacy? ubuntu asks me to install the proprietary drivers (WL STA Broadcom) but i don't want to cause they don't support monitor mode.
<bobo37773> GummyBear: yep. outdated, old, dead. no more support. all new applications are gtk+. I dont mean ubuntu support I mean gnome support. and I agree. I hate unity and gnome3. really user preference though
<RamtinA> My partitions are not avalible for mount anyone know what should i do?
<matju> bobo37773: well no, I haven't tried XFCE, I'm more worried about why would the default choice for a desktop environment would be something in which Alt+tab is crippled, scrollbars are crippled, ui options are crippled, app menus are crippled and themes are crippled.
<GummyBear> ivoid_: demand your provider
<bigterd> matju, sounds like you need to move to microsoft :P
<bobo37773> matju: Sounds like you are using regular ubuntu hahahaha. try xubuntu. youll see
<ivoid_> GummyBear: so there's no hack to get around it? actually i tried "airmon-ng start eth1" and i can get monitor mode with WL. but kismet doesn't accept WL.
<bigterd> ha, gnome, what's that?
<matju> bobo37773: *Nope* ! it sounds like GNOME is doing their best to make microsoft look like a good idea.
<bobo37773> matju: I hope so. The larger the community gets the worse we will be in the end anyways. guaranteed
<matju> bobo37773: oops, replied to the wrong person
<GummyBear> ivoid_: where I cannot use some thing in some way, I follow a simple criteria: switching to another hardware that supports what I want. Fast, easy, and reliable.
<matju> bigterd: *Nope* ! it sounds like GNOME is doing their best to make microsoft look like a good idea.
<bobo37773> hehe
<ivoid_> GummyBear: lol i would love to do this too, but i am on a Macbook Pro 7,1 so i'm kind of stuck ;p
 * bigterd shrugs. i'm not a gui guy. only one of my 12 boxes has a gui. the one i browse the web with. 
<bigterd> i'm using irssi for irc. all commandline
<bpicozzi1> ciao
<bobo37773> matju: If you are over the fancy effects and stuff. Try out a fast window manager that doesn't f**k around. Like --> awesome, openbox, fluxbox etc..
<matju> bigterd: well, i don't think I deserve being told that what I want is Microsoft. Even as a joke.
<dat789> hi
<bigterd> haha, damn dude.
<dat789> does anyone know how to set up video call on skype?
<bigterd> but i thought windows7 was all pretty and fancy?
<dat789> i've installed Skype successfully on Ubuntu
<GummyBear> ivoid_: how much expensive a wireless card with direct monitor mode is? 20, 30 USD? money does interesting tricks... otherwise, if you want to follow the 'hard path' I would suggest you to try write your own driver
<cfhowlett> dat789   you need to authorize the incoming, turn on your cam and go
<C1T> hey guys i ve little problem hope you are able to help me, i have a ubuntu box with an ssh server and my laptop. now i want conntent to my box and write some script direct on the "workstation" with my laptop via ssh
<dat789> cfhowlett, how do i authorize the incoming ?
<dat789> cam is plugged in
<cfhowlett> dat789   via pm?
<C1T> what i ve to do that my laptop could change the files with gedit i.e. any idea or a workaround?
<ivoid_> GummyBear: it's not the money, it's taking the hardware and making it stick to the MBP. i'm not experience enough for writing a driver (only know python, java)
<dat789> ?what do you mean "via pm" ? sorry
<matju> bobo37773: yeah, i'd rather have less special effects at this point... I might look into alternatives sooner or later, but nowadays I'd see that as a complication (whereas I used to be a fan of PWM, the tabbing window manager by the author of Ion).
<cfhowlett> dat789   double click on my nickname to open private messaging
<dat789> ah
<GummyBear> ivoid_: bad thing... well... next
<bobo37773> matju: oh cool. so you know what your doing. well I like openbox as a floating window manager and awesome as a tiling window manager. They seem to be the most popular choices.
<matju> bobo37773: thanks for the hints.
<matju> bye.
<GummyBear> bobo37773: all is reduced to: use those in your taste... I taste Gnome2 and support isn't an issue for me... I generally need support for databases, software modules, IDE's, etc... Gnome2 window toolkit is mature for me and for now I do not use another one. When needed to upgade, I'll use another thing... badabing badaband
<ivoid_> who can help with Macbook Pro trackpad problems? (gnome mouse preferences don't include trackpad even though i installed necessary packages, drivers, etc)
<shnatsel> ikonia: sorry to bother you, one last question: what's wrong with setting up a local repo and then uploading some additional packages there? a risk of diverted changelogs messing up everything?
<shnatsel> ikonia: you seem to be right - there seems to be no other sane way to merge repos.
<Atlantic777> do I have to have all packages up to date to do release upgrade?
<ikonia> shnatsel: package conflicts and dependencies, plus you'll need to re-generate the package list for the repo
<shnatsel> ikonia: what if I regenerate the package list, and dependencies are always satisfied? (I think I can do a consistency check or something)
<ivoid_> who can help with Macbook Pro trackpad problems? (gnome mouse preferences don't include trackpad even though i installed necessary packages, drivers, etc)
<ikonia> shnatsel: I didn't say satisfied, I said conflict
<ikonia> shnatsel: thats why I said you'll have to manually check for compatability all packages and their dependencies
<ivoid_> who can help with Macbook Pro trackpad problems? (gnome mouse preferences don't include trackpad even though i installed necessary packages, drivers, etc)
<shnatsel> ikonia: so I can get a situation where some packages are not installable because packages can depend on old version that's no longer available?
<reisio> man, going over 700MB is just killing me to death
<ivoid_> exit
<ivoid_> exit()
<reisio> there will be no forgiveness for this! :p
<ikonia> shnatsel: or you put a new version of a libray in the repo say version 2.2 instead of the existing 1.8 - and the package that wants 1.8 has a dependency of 1.7 OR greater, so it will install 2.1, which doesn't work and breaks everything
<ikonia> sorry 2.2
<ikonia> shnatsel: basically - "don't do this"
<shnatsel> ikonia: thanks. got it.
<Atlantic777> let me ask again
<Atlantic777> do I have to have all packages up to date to do release upgrade?
<ikonia> Atlantic777: yes
<Atlantic777> ikonia: thanks...
<kpas_> I have an issue with my NVIDIA drivers  -  after upgrading to 11;10 from 11:04
<CharminTheMoose> How necessary are the /lib/modules/<version>/kernel/drivers/char/agp and /lib/modules/<version>/kernel/drivers/gpu for displaying boot splash screens? Can't vesa/vga16fb be used instead?
<kpas_> When selecting X Server Display Configuration
<bobo37773> GummyBear: Yeah I get that. I used to love gnome2 back in 10.04 days. I was pretty heartbroken at the time. Your right though to each their own I guess
<kpas_> I get the following -  Unable to load X Server Display configuration page:
<kpas_> any suggestionS
<slackguru> I recently followed the instructions located @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH successfully and am wondering if someone gan give me a minimal list of packages to complete a system that will boot a graphical interface
<bobo37773> kpas_: are you using nvidia-settings-manager?
<slackguru> The system will be a standard desktop used by my wife so it doesn't have to be extravagant
<kpas_> bobo37773, you mean the GUI interface for NV...
<bobo37773> kpas_: yeah. It should say what its called in title
<bobo37773> kpas_: are you running it as sudo?
<kpas_> bobo37773, yes NVIDIA X server Settings
<bobo37773> kpas_: and you are getting an x display not found? can you see monitors?
<kpas_> bobo37773,  I am also getting Failed to Query NoScanout for screen 0
<bobo37773> kpas_: what are you trying to do exactly? set your resolution or something?
<slackguru> In following the instructions @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH I chose to install a lucid system and used the generic pae kernel and all is running well. I went this direction because I could not get a boot cd to operate properly on that machine no matter how slowly I burnt the cd.
<kpas_> bobo37773, Well in 11:04 I was running in twim mode with no issues
<kpas_> bobo37773, not it won't boot it will get stuck
<kpas_> bobo37773, so i copied my orig xorg.conf to boot up
<Guest55112> hi iam from iran
<kpas_> bobo37773, I want to go back to twin mode
<Guest55112> please speak english
<bobo37773> kpas_: oh I see. Multiple monitors. hmm regenerate your xorg with nvidia settings. close nvidia settings and open a terminal and type -->    sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Guest55112> please speak english zay
<kpas_> bobo37773, okay let me try
<bobo37773> kpas_: after that reboot and see if that it what you wanted. if not run "sudo nvidia-settings" and make changes and save them to new xorg file.
<bobo37773> kpas_: I am no expert on twinview but thats how I configure my monitor
<kpas_> bobo37773, okay rebooting now
<goodtime>  does anyone know how to find a driver for graffics?
<bobo37773> kpas_: ok Ill be here
<goodtime> i have intergradeed graffics and it doesnt seem to be working
<Guest55112> goodtime hello
<goodtime> hello
<bobo37773> goodtime: maybe telling us what type of graphics card would help
<RamtinA> how can i set ubuntu to mount partition automatic at startup?
<goodtime> Sysinfo for 'goodtime-OptiPlex-745': Linux 3.0.0-16-generic running , CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz at 2992 MHz (5985 bogomips), HD: 133/456GB, RAM: 1571/2003MB, 155 proc's, 2.40h up
<Guest55112> i tell you a link for graphic and other driver soon
<Guest55112> please wait
<goodtime> ok ill wait :)
<bobo37773> goodtime: --> lspci | grep -i vga
<Guest55112> goodtime please wait 10 minut
<Guest55112> thanks
<goodtime> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<bobo37773> goodtime: there you go
<goodtime> ty
<kpas_> bobo37773, I cons chaned but still getting the same error
<amirsabree> hey
<bobo37773> goodtime: what version of ubuntu?
<goodtime> 11.10
<amirsabree> can someone help me plz
<bobo37773> kpas_: it was an overscannign issue right?
<slackguru> So does anyone have suggestions for my situation?
<kpas_> bobo37773, I still have the same issue
<bobo37773> kpas_: is it booting now without getting stuck?
<slackguru> recently ran apt-get install ubuntu-standard
<kpas_> bobo37773, yes
<bobo37773> kpas_: cool. so what is the other issue? I dont remember
<letalcreek> hi all
<kpas_> bobo37773, want to run in twin mode
<bobo37773> amirsabree: letalcreek ask your questions
<amirsabree> can someone help me run a workin versiion on oovoo
<amirsabree> or can you help me turn my computer into windows 7
<bobo37773> kpas_: oh yeah. twinview. open a terminal and type -> sudo nvidia-settings            isn't there an option for twinview in there?
<letalcreek> i want to know why i cant run cheese webcam in xubuntu
<letalcreek> someone knows?
<kpas_> bobo37773,  k hold
<bobo37773> letalcreek: is cheese installed?
<letalcreek> yeah
<goodtime> so that meens that it found the driver right bobo37773 because with that command you gave me wasnt a install right?
<letalcreek> but wont run at all
<kpas_> bobo37773, yes there shoudl be under X Server Display COnfiguration
<Mr> hello everyone
<bobo37773> letalcreek: does the program load but no video?
<kpas_> bobo37773, but when I click I get -  Unable to load X Server Display configuration page
<liminal> hello
<letalcreek> no, doesnt load
<Luis-G> hi, could I get any help on installing android sdk on Eclipse on my ubuntu? http://paste.ubuntu.com/849097/
<liminal> can you run ubuntu images on AWS still wtihin the free teir?>
<bobo37773> kpas_: yeah I dont know. that doesn't make any sense to me. you just created an xorg so its there
<kpas_> bobo37773, also under that sentence it states
<kpas_> bobo37773, Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0
<crazydip> is it possible for me to copy a package from one ppa to a second ppa if that second ppa had that package previously deleted? it's been 2 hours since the delete and I'm getting "binaries conflicting with the existing ones" error
<samthewildone> Whats the best pdf editor ?
<samthewildone> for linux
<kpas_> bobo37773, I think I know what is happening it is picking up my other monitors screen rate
<kpas_> bobo37773, Going to remove that monitor and do xconfig and boot only wiht monitor attached
<OerHeks> crazydip, do you own the ppa ?
<crazydip> samthewildone, depends on your needs: check out pdfmod, pdfedit, pdfshuffler and pdfsam
<crazydip> OerHeks, I own the second ppa that I want to copy too, I do not own the first ppa that has the package I wish to copy
<crazydip> samthewildone, all 4 programs are free and in the software center
<slackguru> Luis-G, You have several versions of the International Components for Unicode for Java selected in your choices of software components to install in eclipse. Choose only the ONE that works for the other components you have installed.
<OerHeks> crazydip, you can copy any package to your 'own', but you had an error, which i would not neglect.
<slackguru> Luis-G, You may want to deselect ALL International Components for Unicode for Java until you get the ADT installed properly
<slackguru> Then you can revisit the International Components for Unicode for Java selections and choose which is best for you
<Luis-G> ok, slackguru , I'll givit a try
<Luis-G> *give it
<bobo37773> kpas_: okay
<crazydip> OerHeks, what do you mean? error makes no sense to me, because that package no longer exists in my ppa, so why is there a binary conflict? I'm trying to  copy using the "copy existing binaries" option
<slackguru> Has anyone done an install of ubuntu through unconventional methods?
<Steevca> I have used braser to burn a .iso image to DVD disc,but it stoped,it's crating a image checksum 31% done.Can i remove the disc from the tray without damage,or what should i do?
<kpas_> bobo37773, nope same
<bobo37773> kpas_: weird. nvidia module is loaded right?
<kpas_> bobo37773, it is showing the qrong screen rate fro my monitor
<bobo37773> kpas_: yeah but the right module is loading right>
<GCS> Who is in charge if I ask a sync from Debian packages to Ubuntu?
<kpas_> bobo37773, xorg.conf has my max at 1600x1200 when it should only be 1440x900
<kpas_> bobo37773, how can I tell if the right mod loaded
<pangolin> GCS: I think people in #ubuntu-motu can answer/help with that
<jeanpaul145> hi y'all
<nobitanobi> What is the correct process of resizing the root partition? I want to make it bigger and get space from the /home partition. I know I need to boot from a different place than the hard drive I want to resize and I'm planning on using Gparted. But what is the process-order?
<bobo37773> kpas_: lsmod | grep nvidia
<jeanpaul145> I'm trying to install the Android Developer Tools on 11.10, but ia32-libs is very very broken
<kpas_> bobo37773,  nvidia               5654624  22
<jeanpaul145> is there any workaround? I'm (logically) getting ELFCLASS64 errors
<bobo37773> kpas_: yep. and in your xorg it should say driver "nvidia"
<kpas_> bobo37773, yes it does
<corim> fixed the issue with unity being disabled...
<bobo37773> kpas_: yeah I dont know what to tell you then. is your system completely up to date?
<corim> had to create a new user as administrater and delete the old admin account
<nobitanobi> I have the SWAP between my / partition and my /home partition. How can I give some space from the /home partition to the / partition?
<Companion> I object!
<kpas_> bobo37773, I just upgraded from 11:04 to 11:10  - I wonder if it is a conflict with the Ubuntu default display manager
<OerHeks> jeanpaul145, Ubuntu 11.10 enables “multiarch” support for installing 32-bit library and application packages on 64-bit systems
<Companion> OerHeks, lies multiarch was alwais available in linux
<Companion> OerHeks, from 07.04 multiarch was possible
<OerHeks> Companion, without IA32libs
<corim> Kpas i always find its best to do a fresh install instead of upgrading and just back up importent files
<Companion> OerHeks, steal em from a diff repo
<jeanpaul145> OerHeks: how do i enable it then? the errors clearly mean it's disabled by default
<Companion> OerHeks, or compile them your self :)
<Companion> jeanpaul145, tail -f /var/logs/syslog.log
<kpas_> bobo37773, I can get twin display to work -  however I have to go into recovery mode then select a previous linux distribution
<jeanpaul145> Companion: that path doesn't exist. I can do a tail -f /var/log/syslog though, if that'd help
<Companion> jeanpaul145, srry /var/log :p
<Companion> jeanpaul145, when having a problem try to give detailed information such as logs/outputs/background
<Companion> jeanpaul145, I am no expert but it helps ;)
<jeanpaul145> Companion: I know, but I don't know off the top of my head which log is useful here. There's a whole collection of 'em. But a tail on /var/log/syslog only talks about my sensord
<Companion> jeanpaul145, you need syslog ;)
<jeanpaul145> Companion: ok, I'll do a tail and verify
<Companion> jeanpaul145, please describe the problem your having and what you are trying
<d__> hi GOODTIME
<d__> HI goodtime
<kjs1> anyone know of a decent VPS host in USA?
<ikonia> kjs1: not something this channel can help with, lots out there
<jeanpaul145> Companion: I installed Eclipse, the ADT, and the ADT development stuff (installable from within thr ADT). Installation goes fine, but trying to run an Android Virtual Device results in an error message: "/home/j/Development/android-sdk-linux//tools/emulator: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Companion> kjs1, I know an excelent in the UK btw
<goodtime> hello d__
<d__> hi goodtime
<goodtime> hello d__
<jeanpaul145> Companion: But obviously I have the so installed (I even checked)
<kjs1> Companion: whom ?
<Companion> jeanpaul145, you're still missing one ;)
<d__> i come here thanks for wating
<Companion> kjs1, hang on
<Luis-G> slackguru, where should I deselect ICU's?
<jeanpaul145> Companion: Which one?
<d__> i tell you any ides for solve graphics problems
<Companion> kjs1, openitc
<safa> how to istall gcc. using 10.11, here is the error. Missing REQUIRED dependency: gcc (gcc - GNU Project C and C++ Compiler)\
<Companion> jeanpaul145, lemme figure it out don't know packages for ubuntu since I run arch :P
<d__> goodtime ready for it
<Companion> safa, build-essentials
<jeanpaul145> Companion: lol ok
<goodtime> maybe you should pm me d__
<d__> i gest55112
<Companion> jeanpaul145, out of my head its apt-cache search libstdc
<safa> Companion: how to do that, iam not expert brother.
<Companion> there you should get the options to install libstdc++
<d__> goodtime please try these:go to start menu> select system menu > select administration >
<d__> select hardwre drivers
<d__> it will scan your computer and then fine driver you needed and download automatically
<d__> for you
<d__> note: you need internet connection
<d__> please go to internet browser and go to "www.diveridentifier.com"
<FloodBot1> d__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Companion> safa, you got pacman right?
<Companion> eh
<Companion> apt-get
<Companion> safa, apt-get install build-essentials
<bobo37773> Companion: haha fail
<goodtime> ok ty d__
<Companion> bobo37773, what? :P
<bobo37773> Companion: pacman?
<Companion> bobo37773, yea even on my ubuntu or debian servers
<safa> Companion: E: Unable to locate package build-essentials
<Companion> I type pacman instead of apt :p
<bobo37773> Companion: hahaha best alias ever
<Companion> *sigh* safa give me a sec
<RamtinA> how can i mount USB?
<safa> Companion: ok.
<Companion> safa, -s
<Companion> safa, should be: build-essential
<jeanpaul145> Companion: I'll check
<Companion> jeanpaul145, alright
<Companion> bobo37773, its no alias its a package manager :0
<Companion> RamtinA, open nautilius
<eggzeck> safa: don't forget to add "sudo" to that apt-get command :-)
<bobo37773> Companion: you installed pacman on a debian system?
<Companion> bobo37773, no my home pc is Archlinux
<Companion> my servers vary from debian to gentoo ubuntu arch slackware etc
<RamtinA> Companion: i know , but this is new problem.when i connect usb don't show it in nautilus and don't mount it :|
<bobo37773> Companion: oh yeah okay
<safa> Companion: eggzeck build essential done. but still same eror for printer installation
<Companion> RamtinA, hmmmm
<Companion> safa, give me an output of your compilation
<Companion> safa, your missing libs ;)
<Companion> RamtinA, do: fdisk -l
<Companion> locate the usb device
<Companion> RamtinA, locate the usb device by size then: mount vfat /dev/device /path/to/mountpoint
<safa> Companion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/849136/
<Companion> safa, apt-get install python-devel
<Companion> safa, it tells in the logs :p
<kpas_> bobo37773, I manually fixed one issue
<bobo37773> kpas_: kernel update?
<Companion> bobo37773, I got a nice truecrypt alias tho :P
<kpas_> bobo37773, oh crap
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu Oneiric, and now my neighbours hate me. I need help with audio volume settings. Everytime I login my audio volume is set to 100 %, no matter what I select in lightdm's login screen. Any idea how to fix this?
<bobo37773> Companion: nice hehehe pacman -Syu fo life hehe
<safa> Companion: Unable to locate package python-devel
<kpas_> bobo37773, I upgraded but did not do an apt update
<Companion> bobo37773, to mount with truecrypt you have to type: fuckthesystem -o /dev/sdb2 /media/tc
<RamtinA> Companion:  http://pastebin.com/HRvUBhQQ
<bobo37773> Companion: hahahaha
<oCean> Companion: control your language here, please
<Companion> RamtinA, python-dev
<Companion> oCean, srry its just an alias...
<bobo37773> kpas_: what is an apt update? what do you mean? how did you update your kernel?
<oCean> Companion: not welcome here
<kpas_> bobo37773, no I did not update the Kernel -  apt-get update
<Companion> oCean, srry
<Companion> RamtinA, your usb drive is 4gb?
<Ny51bern> hey guys. im dual booting windows xp and ubuntu 11...how can i get rid of the XP partition and just run straight up ubuntu?
<kpas_> bobo37773, I man changed the xorg.conf and put in the right display settings
<RamtinA> Companion:  i don't know
<bobo37773> kpas_: yeah update your kernel. if it is a kernel issue (which it sounds like) that may fix it.
<kpas_> bobo37773, but no twin mode
<sobakaforte> could anyone help me with a headphones sound issue?
<kpas_> bobo37773, how would I do that
<bobo37773> kpas_: you said in fallback kernel it works right?
<cfhowlett> Ny51bern   liveboot an ubuntu cd, delete xp, resize your buntu and done.
<Companion> RamtinA, my gues its 4gb do the following: mkdir /dev/media/usb
<kpas_> bobo37773, well yes
<Companion> RamtinA, mount vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/usb
<kpas_> bobo37773, so how can I tell if I have the latest kernal
<bobo37773> kpas_: okay update your whole system. do you see any kernel updates? as in -->      sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<d__> hi goodtime can you resolve your problem with graphic card
<Companion> RamtinA, do use sudo before the commands tho ;)
<RamtinA> Companion: Thank you but the name is sdb1  why?
<kpas_> bobo37773, yes I just did that and -  Reading state information... Done
<kpas_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Companion> RamtinA, because thats the system its point
<Ny51bern> cfhowlett: just click to delete the xp parition.. is that gna mess with grub?
<d__> hi goodtime can you resolve your problem with graphic card
<Companion> RamtinA, each drive you connect gets called: sda sdb sdc etc
<bobo37773> kpas_: hmm. maybe try a 3rd party ppa for the stable kernel
<cfhowlett> for best results, do all the partitioning stuff then reinstall grub.
<Companion> RamtinA, same as for windows with: C: D: E:
<kpas_> bobo37773, ah I am not worried -  I am thinking a bad upgrade -
<goodtime> yes d__
<RamtinA> Companion: so how can i replace it with drive name?
<Companion> RamtinA, you can't
<bobo37773> kpas_: maybe I dont know. wait are you saying that you did a distrobution upgrade?
<d__> ok goodbye
<Companion> RamtinA, its like padding on windows, it choses first available ;)
<kpas_> bobo37773, I'll just install gnome and nextweek wipe my machine out and start over
<RamtinA> Companion: but it was true until 30 min before
<kpas_> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bobo37773> kpas_: did this happen because you did a distrobution upgrade?
<Companion> RamtinA, how do you mean?
<kpas_> bobo37773, correct
<d__> i am happy goodtime for this goodbye
<Companion> RamtinA, oh its called USB?
<kpas_> bobo37773, hold someone at the door
<Ny51bern> cfhowlett: is there a how-to u can reference me too?
<Ny51bern> cfhowlett: just dont want to mess this up..
<faenil> hi guys
<faenil> can anybody help me configure hostapd?
<cfhowlett> Ny51bern   waiit 1...
<goodtime> ty d__
<RamtinA> Companion: that was normal when i connect my USB that mount my USB with it's name but now ...
<Ny51bern> cfhowlett: i tried googling some stuff. couldnt find anything solid
<bobo37773> kpas_: ah. it all makes sense now. yeah ubuntu is not really rolling release. I would never reccomend updating versions without a clean install. despite what people say or how easy they try to make it.
<Companion> RamtinA, its cause it is mounted to that directory no worries its not permanemt
<Companion> RamtinA, when its unmounted it should have on a windows system its normal name ;)
<Ny51bern> cfhowlett: to be honest i want to delete all of ubuntu and xp and then start new with ubuntu
<RamtinA> Companion: thank you so much . but i think i could undrestand your mind without windows examples :P :)) i don't like windows at all
<Companion> RamtinA, np :)
<cfhowlett> Ny51bern   had a thought.  best way of all is to clean install.  If there's nothing critical on your /home or if you've already backed it, just re-install
<Companion> RamtinA, I know allot by Windows since Ive been a MSDN developer and been the black sheep for running Slackware :P
<Ny51bern> cfhowlett: yeah everything is backed up so im not worried abt losing anything... how to do a clean install? just put in a live cd and click install?
<Companion> RamtinA, And most ubuntu users are from windows thats why I used it as example
<Ny51bern> cfhowlett: and when prompted select the entire harddrive?
<cfhowlett> Ny51bern   I'd suggest you download the latest 10.04.4 ubuntu and work with that.
<kpas_> bobo37773, well I can alway go back to 11:04
<Ny51bern> cfhowlett:  why not 11?
<kpas_> bobo37773, right
<Ny51bern> cfhowlett: i kinda like 11 :)
<bobo37773> kpas_: yeah of course
<cfhowlett> Ny51bern   nvrmind - I only boot LTS , so Im on 10.04 until 12.4 is released
<god-zotac> kpas_:: why downgrade when you have alternatives to unity?
<bobo37773> god-zotac: very good point
<Ny51bern> cfhowlett: okay.. but i can do the same tihng with 11? ill put in the live cd and reinstall fresh from there?
<cfhowlett> Ny51bern   right
<kpas_> god-zotac, yeah I will install gnome in a bit
<jeanpaul145> Companion: I checked. There's a whole list. I tried installing libstdc++-dev, but apparently it's already installed
<kpas_> !nounity
<Ny51bern> cfhowlett: awesome.. thanks for your help
<cfhowlett> Ny51bern   have fun/be safe
<god-zotac> kpas_:: xfce might be a more classical feel without all the overwhelming new interfaces.. just a thought
<kpas_> god-zotac, yes I ran that on an old laptop.  neen runing gnome since 8.xxx like the fell so
<god-zotac> kpas_:: xfce can look and feel almost just like gnome 2.x,  xfce doesn't make drastic changes to the UI either, i have used it as my primary desktop environment for over 5 yrs and it hasn't changed very much at all
<Companion> jeanpaul145, try: apt-get cache libstdc++
<Luis-G> thanks slackguru, i've figured it out
<kpas_> god-zotac, the question is gmone3 or older
<Companion> jeanpaul145, libstdc++6 should be the package you need
<kpas_> peaceout have to run to the music store
<god-zotac> kpas_:: or openbox + gnome-panel might be an idea ;)
<bobo37773> kpas_: later
<god-zotac> cya kpas_
<jeanpaul145> Companion: it's already installed
<bobo37773> god-zotac: openbox + xfce4-panel
<Lint> god-zotac, it just cannot because it has 1,5 developers
<god-zotac> or that too
<jeanpaul145> Companion: it was by default, I think
<god-zotac> Lint:: ??
<Guest5073> salve
<Guest5073> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Lint> if you want real improvement in performance you should use something like fluxbox
<god-zotac> how is fluxbox going to be an improvement in performance over openbox?
<Lint> on the other hand, it's usablity is beyound terrible
<Companion> jeanpaul145, whats the output again?
<god-zotac> openbox is practically fluxbox without the fluxbox dock
<jeanpaul145> a whole list of packages
<jeanpaul145> Companion: a whole list of packages, 41 to be precies
<Companion> jeanpaul145, you sound dutch :p
<Companion> found your output line hang on
<RenatoSilva> I've downloaded Ubuntu iso, now how can I make it boot from there? I'm in windows 7, I have a pendrive
<forbin_> hello
<forbin_> news.
<forbin_> oops
<jeanpaul145> Companion: I speak the language fluently :P
<cfhowlett> RenatoSilva   ubuntu is installed on teh pendrive?
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: MD5 test it then use unetbootin
<forbin_> It's headed down to LIttle Rock
<RenatoSilva> cfhowlett: no
<forbin_> Maybe.
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: Microsoft has a proprietary usb boot drive software, similar to unetbootin
<jeanpaul145> Companion: but it was a typo
<forbin_> jot
<forbin_> down
<forbin_> the
<oCean> forbin_: this is the Ubuntu support channel, what are you talking about?
<forbin_> snake
<FloodBot1> forbin_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RenatoSilva> ok so it really narrows down to flagging the usb stick as bootable, meh
<god-zotac> no.. you don't have to do that
<Companion> jeanpaul145, try: ln -s /lib/libstdc++.so /lib/libstdc++.so.6
<Companion> and try again
<Promethes> why adding ppa through software sources is broken in 11.10? For years it worked, now after adding any ppa i see alot gpg errors. Can someone tell me why this is not fixed?
<RenatoSilva> I've noticed wubi in included in the iso, is it worth executing? I don't want it to keep in add/remove programs list
<god-zotac> you really just need to copy the image to the full usb pen drive including the boot sector
<RenatoSilva> I've extracted the iso, that's how I get access to wubi
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: I'd use a true install. Its easier to work wit
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: hang on i will find the software that works good with windows and link you
<cfhowlett> RenatoSilva   wubi is not a long term installation soluton
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: you never extract the iso
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: no no please
<playit> hey, I really need help setting up samba.. Last time I tried on another operating system I broke it following sketch guides
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: I don't want to use tools for this simple task
<ActionParsnip> playit: sudo apt-get install samba
<Lint> RenatoSilva, take the wubi executable and it whould be able to locarte iso file
<cfhowlett> 53cr3t5quirr31
<ActionParsnip> playit: you can then use nautilus to share folders
<cfhowlett> oops
<playit> ActionParsnip: its already installed i think
<RenatoSilva> cfhowlett: how does it work exctly? can't it work just as a launcher for standalone installation?
<Lint> secret squirrel?
<ActionParsnip> playit: the OS will tell you if it is:)
<jeanpaul145> Companion: the symlink doesn't work. Maybe it helps if I say that I'm running Kubuntu? (Canonical pulled the only engineer working full-time off the project, sadly)
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: wubi installs ubuntu to a drive image file stored in NTFS, its fine as a try before you buy but as a long term thing its not great
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: well MS doesn't come with many useful tools to do such a simple task.. its almost like there is no simple cli for lspci in windows without downloading 3rd party crap..
<playit> i this normal for when i type in terminal 'samba'
<playit> The program 'samba' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<playit> sudo apt-get install samba4
<ActionParsnip> playit: no, justsamba, not samba4
<cfhowlett> RenatoSilva   wubi installs to the windows partition.  while living there ubuntu is subject to all the frag errors that ntfs is subject to.  Eventually, bad things are pretty much a given...
<ondra_> Hello I have probably simple question about firewall, can anybody help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/849169/  I can add some details if it 'll be necessary thx
<ActionParsnip> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 (oneiric), package size 7811 kB, installed size 22504 kB
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: ok thanks, ubuntu.com is not clear about that
<Lint> cfhowlett, the file which isn't growing cannot get fragmented
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: use unetbootin and you can make a bootable USB to test the OS with as well as install from
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: if you had dd then it would be as easy as dd if=c:\path\to\ubuntu.iso of=USBDISKID BS=1m
<RenatoSilva> isn't it possible to boot from an specific iso? do modern bios allow this?
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: you can use WIndows 7 to resize its own NTFS partition to make free space to install to
<cfhowlett> Lint  "Yes, I did wubi once.   ONCE!"
<playit> ActionParsnip: so its normal for it to say that when I type in 'samba' in terminal
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: grub2 can boot the ISO but you will have windows boot loader which is rubbish
<mongy> RenatoSilva: grub2 on the stick will boot iso
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: you mean to select an iso in the bios to boot from that exist on a partition?
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: I'm going to the yet somewhat working ubuntu installation now, so it's just unetbootin --help and I'll get there?
<ActionParsnip> playit: samba   itself isn't a program to run
<playit> ok
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: once you run unetbootin, you'll see what is going on
<RenatoSilva> I have grub2 in my hdd
<ActionParsnip> playit: it installs a service which you then configure
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: yeah something like that
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: if that feature exist with any modern bios /uefi firmwares i'd sure like to have it, as that would be handy as all get out
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: if you only have windows installed, you don't have grub2
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: I just sound to have only windows
<Companion> jeanpaul145, I would not know how to pull that off then : /
<god-zotac> ActionParsnip:: easiest thing to do is just use unetbootin for windows..
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: I've been upgrading since years I think a clear install is worth now
<Companion> jeanpaul145, I got to head to bed cause I am tired D:
<jeanpaul145> Companion: welterusten :)
<jeanpaul145> en bedankt voor de moeite
<Companion> jeanpaul145, np
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: look what I've lost completely with oneiric (please do watch): http://www.videolog.tv/video.php?id=670508
<oCean> jeanpaul145: there's #ubuntu-nl channel, in case you did not know
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: or you can use this tool just the same:  http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2009/12/-the-usb-flash-drive.ars
<Companion> jeanpaul145, check your pm
<jeanpaul145> oCean: thanks
<jeanpaul145> Companion: pm where? Ubuntuforums
<RenatoSilva> how would I boot from iso within grub2?
<Companion> jeanpaul145, no IRC :P
<mongy> RenatoSilva: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: thats just some ubuntu desktop....so what?
<RenatoSilva> mongy: tl;wr
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: what do you mean
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: that was natty, oneiric runied it
<jayar> smb4k, samba, shares everythings set up right...
<jayar> still cant see it
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: oh god not another "I hate unity". Am I right?
<jayar> i used to be able to, now i cant
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: no cube no custom theme no emerald (I KNOW about emerald)
<ryan-c> can anyone help me figure out why policykit hates me and refuses to allow me to change anything in network manager?
<danik> hello guys ive tried to use ssh via an authorized key and it works good then i tried another pc and this one didnt have the key but i still could login to my server
<mongy> RenatoSilva: condensed, it's sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/USBFolderName /dev/sdx  to install grub and then make grub.cfg containing the relevant info.
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: lets repeat the same ol same ol;  Gnome is not the ONLY desktop. If you install XFCE and use that, it will act and run like that
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: I'm sorry, what's your point exactly
<ryan-c> Syslog unhelpfully reports: Feb 19 13:23:25 wowbagger polkitd(authority=local): Operator of unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session4 FAILED to authenticate to gain authorization for action org.freedesktop.network-manager-settings.system.modify for system-bus-name::1.476 [/usr/bin/nm-connection-editor] (owned by unix-user:ryanc)
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: what do you mean like that
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: you can install xfce4 and logoff, log on to the xfce session and you can replace xfwin4 with compiz
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: the point is just because something is "default" installed, doesn't mean you don't have the option to install what you prefer
<ondra> Hello pls help this is probably simply question but I solve little more serious problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/849169/
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: because I've been told it would be "like that" with gnome-shell or the fallback package
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: xfce is fully available in Oneiric and will look just like that video does
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: xfce will look and feel like gnome2
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: take a look at Xubuntu screenshots for 11.10 or 12.04
<mongy> RenatoSilva: xfce to me is more like gnome2 than gnome3-fallback.  but that's just me
<god-zotac> you don't have to install Xubuntu to have that same desktop on Ubuntu..
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: ok but I have a problem, through all trouble with oneiric I've deleted compiz config so how would be the steps? install xfce, then what? sorry
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: sudo apt-get --reinstall install compiz xfce4
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: sudo apt-get install xfce
<RenatoSilva> mongy: I didn't even try the fallback, gnome-shell is not ok
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: what ActionParsnip said is correct, it is xfce4 not xfce
<Lint> what happened with console-input package in 11.x?
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: basically, you think Oneiric is Unity. Which isn't true at all, its a real ignorant view. Other desktops exist and you can get a desktop just like that video with no effort at all but you think 'oneiric spoiled it'....
<mongy> RenatoSilva: install compiz and compizconfig-settings-manager and emerald if you want a nice windwo theme, otherwise you will need to set a metacity theme
<Lint> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<god-zotac> a lot of people assume that the desktop that comes with the iso they installed is what they are stuck with..
<ActionParsnip> !info emerald oneiric
<ubottu> Package emerald does not exist in oneiric
<mongy> ActionParsnip: webupd8 ppa, forgot to mention
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: then it's just start configuring in the settings manager and so forth? ok thanks, maybe I'll give it a try...(still thinking about using new gnome)...if so, do you know a reliable ppa to get emerald from? I downloaded one from google search but it didn't work in oneiric
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: basically I think what?
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: emerald is dead dude
<Promethes> why adding ppa through software sources is broken in 11.10? For years it worked, now after adding any ppa i see alot gpg errors. Can someone tell me why this is not fixed?
<mongy> ActionParsnip: might be, but it works fine here.
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: how has "oneiric runied it"?
<ActionParsnip> mongy: its not being developed or coded for for years now
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: try compiz-fusion
<mongy> ActionParsnip: 4 months ago
<RenatoSilva> mongy: do you know how to use natty themes (gnome 2 themes I think) in oneiric? appearance manager just changed completely and that theme from the video (nuvoext icons + blue look etc) doesn't show in the list
<mongy> ActionParsnip: and it works.  that's all that matter to me personally.
<ryan-c> anyone know how the hell to debug policykit?
<mongy> RenatoSilva: install gnome-tweak-tool
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: I've seen a few hits for emerald in oneiric involving compiling it so I think its development is not dead in upstream
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: you mean GTK2 themes or gtk+ themes?
<mongy> RenatoSilva: oh gnome2 themes... I dont use gnome3/unity so no idea.
<RenatoSilva> mongy: can I trust you, just install it and it will show me what to do?
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: most new gnome apps use gtk+ which aren't the same as gtk2 themes.. try gtk-theme-switch pkg
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: I mean gnome-appearance-<something> app in natty
<god-zotac> !info gtk-theme-switch oneiric
<ubottu> gtk-theme-switch (source: gtk-theme-switch): GTK+ theme switching utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-2 (oneiric), package size 20 kB, installed size 108 kB
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: I'm sorry it's so many try this try that... I'm confused on the way to go
<ActionParsnip> mongy: http://wiki.compiz.org/Decorators/Emerald   was last updated in March 2008? 4 years dead...
 * RenatoSilva stops to think a bit
<mongy> RenatoSilva: I use xfce and compiz and emerald, so no idea what gtk3 theme stuffs there are
<Nmap> mm
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: you want your look and appearance from natty but in oneiric? including compiz and themes? right?
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: so how has "oneiric ruined it"? exactly?
<ondra__> Hello, anyone with little experience with firewall?
<mongy> ActionParsnip: http://cgit.compiz.org/fusion/decorators/emerald      4 months
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: so you speak for the whole web on that? Sorry but there's a git codebase in github iirc
<eggzeck> ondra__: what's the question?
<RenatoSilva> mongy: I just wanted to use my theme created in natty
<god-zotac> i think you are confusing the appearance / gtk themes with the compiz window manager themes.. they are different things altogether
<ondra__> eggzeck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/849169/
<mongy> RenatoSilva: find a newer theme.
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: that's one option, right
<ActionParsnip> mongy: why is it not in the repos then?
<RenatoSilva> mongy: I've written the theme
<RenatoSilva> mongy: *created, but now it's incompatible
<mongy> ActionParsnip: incompatibile with unity maybe?
<mongy> ActionParsnip: no idea, but i use it and it works.
<ActionParsnip> mongy: you donthave to use unity...
<playit> ok it tells me i have the latest version of samba already but when I go to personal file sharing it tells me this feature is not enabled because the required packages are not installed on this system
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79923/how-to-install-emerald-theme-manager-and-dual-switch-between-emerald-themes-and    gets you emerald in Oneiric
<RenatoSilva> mongy: but it's supposedly compatible with gnome-shell and/or the fallback stuff
<god-zotac> no its not one option, your gtk theme is how the scroll bars, checkboxes, dialog background colors etc. appear.. which is in the settings > appearance, that you speak of.. the compiz/emerald themes are the style that only the outer edge of all your windows use, and the title bar.. i.e. (maximize, minimize, close  and the frame)
<mongy> ActionParsnip: well, I compiled it before, but now there is a ppa, and I use it with no issues.  Just me
<eggzeck> ondra__: That means there a NO policies in effect
<LinuxUser2> hi anybody could tell me how i could kill the following processes? http://pastie.org/private/uxfyj8h1n7rct8ox8bgn1a "kill -9 pid" does not help :(
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: will take a look at that link thanks
<eggzeck> ondra__: Which means the NOTHING is being blocked by default
<RenatoSilva> mongy: what ppa!
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: you still haven't answered my question....
<eggzeck> ondra__: So iptables is not giving you the problem you're having (which I'm not sure yet what that is)
<eggzeck> ondra__: What exactly is your problem?
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: how oneiric ruined it?
<mongy> ActionParsnip: I know I don't have to use unity, but I guess being canonical = unity and they have the repo's and decide not to bother maintaingin it.
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: yes...
<mongy> maintaining*
<ActionParsnip> mongy: you can use xfce and its just as supported in all the Ubuntu places
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: i might rather try compiz + compiz-fusion from the native repositories instead of going with ppa's to get emerald working.. there is a reason emerald isn't in the repositories for oneiric ;)
<mongy> RenatoSilva: webupd8 ppa
<mongy> ActionParsnip: I do.
<ActionParsnip> mongy: so canonical != unity
<mongy> god-zotac: what reason?  I have not found it yet..
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: you might try this:  sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<mongy> ugh.  nevermind.  I use what I use and it works.  the end
<RenatoSilva> mongy: yeah it seems whatever is responsible decided to not include it in the repos, or even forgot to do that (because in natty people used to point to oneiric source package stating that it would indeed be included in oneiric)
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: given what I said, what reason?
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: that apt line should get you compiz-fusion and the dependencies
<RenatoSilva> mongy: oh that ppa, I found it in google but it didn't work in gnome-shell
<RenatoSilva> mongy: I think it was gnome-shell what I tried it with
<rhizmoe> none of my terminal colors are ever right. i think irssi and terminal are fighting
<aspirinto> does any body know anything about iDeviceRestore?
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: do you know the differences in compiz-fusion and emerald?  they both give you practically the same things.. desktop cube, snow,rain,fire desktop effects, transparency, snapping, etc
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: emerald is just a decorator
<mongy> RenatoSilva: I'm only saying to use emerald if you use something like xfce with compiz to have a nice decorator, otherwise you'd need to set compiz to use metacity with some flag I can hardly remember like --metacity-theme=something
<god-zotac> actually emerald alone only controls the window decorations doesn't it?
<mongy> god-zotac: it's window decorator yes
<Kircle> ChromeOS has a nice window decorator.
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: yes
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: still no reply yet...
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: it's in the buffer waiting for flush...:)
 * RenatoSilva confused
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: nice
<god-zotac> RenatoSilva:: regardless of what you are wanting, with ubuntu, you are almost sure to find the binaries for the current release of practically anything you desire
<RenatoSilva> mongy: why use metacity?
<mongy> RenatoSilva: you'll find out if you use compiz and xfce
<god-zotac> just add the apt repository that hosts emerald if thats what you want, apt-get update ; apt-get install emerald
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: I'm confused right now on what I want exactly, processing info and deciding...
<aspirinto1> does anybody know anything about iDeviceRestore?
<RenatoSilva> mongy: can't you explain to me
<mongy> RenatoSilva: explain what
<god-zotac> i don't know why you'd want to use metacity if you are using compiz with xfce
<mongy> RenatoSilva: sorry I'm half here half elsewhere
<god-zotac> metacity doesn't have any better transparency than xfwm4 does
<RenatoSilva> mongy: well ok nevermind
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: you misread what he said
<god-zotac> don't think i did. he mentioned using metacity with xfce if you don't want to use the compiz wm / emerald.. i just mentioned that xfwm4 works fine in that case without the need for metacity
<mongy> RenatoSilva: setup a virtual machine and test
<mongy> god-zotac: I meant using metacity as window themer
<mongy> god-zotac: the compiz-gnome package
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: well, in natty I had customized compiz along with a theme created in gnome-appearance-settings (or -manager, can't recall), and emerald decorator with a custom theme. After upgrade to oneiric it simply disappeared, all this, that's how it ruined it
<RenatoSilva> mongy: oh no! lol
<mongy> RenatoSilva: ?
<jayar> ubuntu share drives help
<yvj> #R
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: then install xfce and youwill be fine, it will still be Oneiric
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: you mean "Unity installed and wreked my settings"
<god-zotac> your customized theme in gnome-appearance settings would have been your gtk theme, which can be applied with gtk-theme-switch that i mentioned earlier.. install emerald from the ppa that ActionParsnip mentioned. then import your old theme.. problem solved :)
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: Oneiric isn't Unity....
 * mongy erases every mention of emerald..ugh
<phpn00b> any one knows an app to track my time?
<phpn00b> any one knows an app to track my time?
<ActionParsnip> phpn00b: time of what?
<phpn00b> ActionParsnip, e.g. time sheets
<webspyder> a clock lol
<auronandace> phpn00b: why not use a clock
<phpn00b> ActionParsnip, would like to track my productivity
<phpn00b> auronandace, I want to keep records
<ActionParsnip> phpn00b: so like a timer, see how long things take to happen
<RenatoSilva> god-zotac: problem is remembering gtk-theme-switch but ok
<god-zotac> google tasks web app can do that can't it phpn00b
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: ok considering that
<phpn00b> god-zotac, I prefer to have it locally on my pc
<s10an> exit
<ActionParsnip> phpn00b: so you want to see how long a certain task takes?
<god-zotac> phpn00b:: then find an app that syncs with google tasks, and then you will have it on your computer. im sure there are tons of them
<uni4dfx> Is there an easy way to apt-get a 32-bit package on a 64bit system?
<god-zotac> uni4dfx:: if there is a 32bit in the repos you can append :i386 to the end of the pkgname
<phpn00b> ActionParsnip, I would like to know how productive I am e.g. over the last 2 weeks
<y0om4> i want to be elevated to root but su - does not work even though i type in my password correctly. The password is the only one on the system
<graft> uni4dfx: or just install the deb
<ActionParsnip> phpn00b: productive in what way?
<phpn00b> ActionParsnip, time spent on work
<god-zotac> y0om4:: try sudo -s instead
<uni4dfx> god-zotac nice, i didn't know about this
<god-zotac> y0om4:: su  switches to root user,  sudo uses your current user privalidges from /etc/sudoers
<Lint> what is 'update-apt-xapian' process and why it hogs my system?
<god-zotac> y0om4:: if you don't have a root user password set thats why you can't do it..  you will need to do   sudo passwd first to create a root password
<uni4dfx> But it depends on a whole lot of other 32bit libs... if i force install it will it put the 32bit stuff into /usr/lib32 and not mess up anything in /usr/lib ?
<ActionParsnip> !info stopwatch
<ubottu> stopwatch (source: stopwatch): A virtual stopwatch and timer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5-2 (oneiric), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Flannel> y0om4, god-zotac: there's no reason to set a root password.  Just use sudo instead.
<ActionParsnip> phpn00b: ^ maybe
<ActionParsnip> y0om4: just use:  sudo -i   and you will be root
<god-zotac> Flannel:: of course there is reasons to use root.. not all people prefer sudo..
<phpn00b> ActionParsnip, I don't need a timer. I only need an app to keep tracks of records and can build stats
<treveor420> hey all, has anyone tried installing FOG (Free OpenSource Ghost) on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> phpn00b: how do you mean 'track records'?
<kpas_> where does one get rid of the bottom toolbar using gnome-tweak-tool
<treveor420> i am having an issue with the instll process... it keeps failing checking package Php5
<god-zotac> Flannel:: i have been a system admin for 15+ yrs.. i can't stand using sudo for everything, and honestly it is an ubuntu thing not really a linux thing.. sudo isn't any more secure than su  imho
<treveor420> i have installed LAMP
<ikonia> god-zotac: then you should know su - rather than su
<oeirerr> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<Flannel> god-zotac: No, there's no real benefits to setting a root password, sudo can be used to do everything su can.
<phpn00b> ActionParsnip, e.g. 20/02/2012: 8 hours @ work; 4 hours @ study
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<kingnebex> wts p guys............can any 1 help me out here im looking for 1 of the best torrent downloader
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: thre is no best torrent downloader in any OS
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | kingnebex
<ubottu> kingnebex: Oneiric can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/server/ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<mickster24> how do i get my normal nick back?
<ActionParsnip> !torrents
<mickster24> mickster04 is me!
<jayar> is samba and smb4k the same thing? seems like they need to work together
<god-zotac> Flannel:: i disagree with that. thats all im going to say about it
<y0om4> i recalll being able to be elevated to root for the whole shell session, maybe i need to edit my /etc/group to add my only one user?
<Lint> actually the mutorrent is
<Bender__> Hello, excuse me but I have a problem with my mic-in imput. I was recording with audacity with line-in input and now I can't switch nomore to the mic-in. Neither skype or other software is able to do this and I'm forced to plug my mic in the line-in input :(
<mattgandroid> i have xfce4 installed, and i cannot seem to find the directory for themes.  can anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> y0om4: just use:  sudo -i    when you need it. Once the OS is setup its rare to use it
<kingnebex> thanx ...ill b bck in a min
<RenatoSilva> how can I boot an iso from grub2? sorry for offtopic but it's for installing ubuntu
<god-zotac> y0om4:: are you in the wheel group ?
<Lint> what is 'update-apt-xapian' process and why it hogs my system?
<RenatoSilva> I want to boot from iso
<Flannel> god-zotac: There is no wheel group.
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: the default OS comes with transmission
<god-zotac> Flannel::  see.. point proven about ubuntu :)
<Flannel> god-zotac: Just so you know, you're in #ubuntu.  If you can't help with Ubuntu, let other people handle it.
<god-zotac> i do use it for a desktop system that i recently built, but i haven't got down and dirty with it that much
<y0om4> god, there is no wheel group. there is a root group though
<kpas_> wheel group is a redhat/centos thingy
<y0om4> su -i gives me an error that it is not an option. -i is not an option
<Flannel> y0om4, god-zotac: No, it's "admin", if this is the first user on the system, you're already in it.
<god-zotac> wheel group isn't just redhat/centos thingy, it is a linux thingy
<ActionParsnip> y0om4: sudo -i    not su
<Flannel> y0om4: You want to use `sudo -i` not `su -i`
<ikonia> y0om4: sudo -i not su -u
<kpas_> god-zotac, well not in ubuntu
<treveor420> is php5 the latest php version?
<_Marcus> teveor420: Yes
<almoxarife> Lint: xapian is a search database for apt, you need it if you use synaptic and like to search for apps
<y0om4> okay, thanks
<treveor420> do u know how to install it in Ubuntu... i tried sudo apt-get install php5
<treveor420> but no package
<ActionParsnip> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.6 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<god-zotac> kpas_:: true, but ubuntu has kinda drifted away from what most would call linux,  yea it runs on linux kernel, but all linux base applications and everything has been modified and patched to its own needs so much it is like it isn't linux anymore ;)
<_Marcus> treveor420: Do you want Apache, or just PHP
<ActionParsnip> treveor420: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install php5
<ikonia> god-zotac: stop talking nonsense please, if you don't like how ubuntu is setup don't use it
<treveor420> _Marcus. both i have apache working ihad to installi it for another package
<kpas_> god-zotac, agreeded but it is what it is
<god-zotac> ikonia:: i never said i didn't like how it was set up
<_Marcus> treveor420: Okay. Then just do what ActionParsnip said, and you should be good
<ikonia> god-zotac: then stop talking nonsense
<god-zotac> ikonia:: my point is from a system admin point of view that it is different than most are use to.. not talking nonsense
<almoxarife> god-zotac: perhaps your talents are more appropriate to #linux??
<treveor420> hmm fascinatng seems my network connection isnt working correctly
<treveor420> i amable to ping the router but not get outside the wan
<ikonia> god-zotac: there are many system administrators in here, not saying such silly things as "Ubuntu has difted away from linux"
<_Marcus> treveor420: Unplug the router and plug it back in.
<ActionParsnip> treveor420: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf      then retry the web
<Daughain> Does anyone have some time to help me with a external drive issue?
<god-zotac> ikonia:: i wasn't trying to sound like a troll, although i can see how my statement may be misinterpreted
<_Marcus> Daughain: Sure
<obiwlan> if i want to report a bug in ubuntu 12.04 and there is already a bug with the same name, but from 11.10, should i open a new bug or append my report to it?
<ActionParsnip> obiwlan: i'd report it, it will be marked as a duplicate if it is deemed so
<cfhowlett> obiwlan   read the bug first, append if necessary but don't duplicatre
<god-zotac> ikonia:: but things like upstart, no wheel group, sudo, unity, etc.. its more of a class of its own
<uni4dfx> does dpkg's --force-architecture install 32-bit stuff into /usr/lib32 or does it overwrite in /usr/lib ?
<_Marcus> god-zotac: So you're saying Linux distributions should stay like Linux?
<Daughain> Thanks. I have an external drive that shows as mounted in gparted, but the mount point it shows is /
<ikonia> god-zotac: upstart is in most linux distributions, including fedora and is on the road map for RHEL 7, it has a wheel group, it's called "admin" few distros use the group "wheel" now, sudo is common among pretty much every linux and unix flavour as a permissions / control method - so as I said, stop talking nonsense.
<ActionParsnip> uni4dfx: i'd extract the deb then copy the .so to /usr/lib32
<kpas_> I installed gnome-panel and gnome tweak and would like to know how remove the bottom menu bar - con't seem to figure that out
<god-zotac> _Marcus:: no i'm not saying that.. i'm saying that ubuntu is unlike all other linux distributions in almost every aspect
<ikonia> god-zotac: and you are wrong.
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip that might work for one deb but not if it has 50+ dependencies :/
<_Marcus> god-zotac: And why is that bad?
<god-zotac> didn't say it was bad..
<ActionParsnip> uni4dfx: yeah it can get messy, try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<_Marcus> god-zotac: Then what are you saying?
<Flannel> god-zotac, ikonia, _Marcus: Can you guys take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?  Thanks.
<Bender__> I have seriuos audio problem, how can I reconfigure my audiocard?
<obiwlan> ActionParsnip, cfhowlett: ok.. i appended it. ty
<god-zotac> Flannel:: no, i'm personally done with the discussion, but people keep asking me more about a stupid statement i made
<ikonia> god-zotac: sorry - I'll be clear as Flannel is right it has strayed offtopic, "Stop giving people nonsnese/wrong information"
<ActionParsnip> Bender__: can you give the output of:   wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<cfhowlett> obiwlan   have fun/be safe
<Bender__> ActionParsnip, Your ALSA information is in /tmp/alsa-info.txt.5JMYRlsU5k
<ActionParsnip> Bender__: ok, run:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /tmp/alsa-info.txt.5JMYRlsU5k      what is output?
<Daughain> _Marcus, I'm trying to use an external hd, it is showing  as mounted at /dev/sdb1 in gparted, and showing as not mounted in disk utility.
<_Marcus> Daughain: i have no idea on how to fix it, sorry.
<treveor420> ActionParsnip: I tried that step to modify the resolv.conf file but still unable to connect... i've rebooted the router and that didnt help... i am able to get online through that router since i am here, just not from the ubuntu machine. I also tried to ping google.com by IP and it didnt resolve
<Bender__> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/849238/
<Daughain> _Marcus, any ideas for an fstab edit to solve  this?
<_Marcus> Daughain: I'm not good with filesystems, so I really have no idea what you are talking about.
<ActionParsnip> Bender__: does the system have a make and model?
<Daughain> No worries.
<Daughain> Does anyone have any ideas that might help?
<dlentz> Daughain, gparted can read the partition table of a disk without any mounted partitions
<Jazzanova> I have reinstalled lightdm but it is not added to rc2.d -- how come ?
<dlentz> you just need to mount the partition
<y0om4> i change the default application for loading movies in system setting to vlc, but nautilius still uses movie player to play movies. i do not understand
<Daughain> Dlentz, it shows it as mounted at /dev/sdb1 and if I  try to mount it, I get an error message saying it is already mounted.
<treveor420> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jazzanova> Nvidia drivers are broken with 3.0.16
<dlentz> what path is it mounted to?
<Daughain> It only says /
<Bender__> ActionParsnip, no sorry, I made this computer by myself
<Bender__> ActionParsnip, from scratch
<ActionParsnip> Bender__: so what is your sound issue?
<Jazzanova> What is the current stable Ubuntu version.
<ActionParsnip> !11.10 | Jazzanova
<ubottu> Jazzanova: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<Jazzanova> With what kernel does it come ?
<dlentz> 3.0
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic oneiric
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.16.19 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<Bender__> ActionParsnip, I have 3 Soundcard: 1st is the motherboard integrated, 2 nd is the videocard HDMI,  3rd is my Soundblaster Live! PCI card. I have disabled the 1st and 2nd. I only wanna work with the SB live. This is the issue: I was recording with the line-in input and then I am unable to switch back to the mic-in input.
<Jazzanova> Ok, with this kernel nvidia is fucked
<Jazzanova> I want to get back to a working system
<Bender__> ActionParsnip, The audio input is locked on line-in so I can't use skype or any other software. Only Line-in input is working.
<Jazzanova> How do I downgrade kernel in ubuntu ?
<Bender__> ActionParsnip, I have tryed to change the audio settings but it doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> Bender__: Creative cards can be a pain
<ActionParsnip> Bender__: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     then wait a few seconds, see if it helps
<Bender__> ActionParsnip, oww..so bad...anyway that card has so low latency
<Daughain> Using videos --mount /dev/sdb1 I get "mount failed: daemon is inhibited"
<dwebber> dwebber hilight test
<Bender__> ActionParsnip, also the audio quality recording and playback is really great compared to the integrated soundcard.
<Daughain> Damn autocorrect....udisks
<Bender__> ActionParsnip, is there a way to reset pulseaudio or reconfigure it?
<ActionParsnip> Bender__: I gave the command to reset it
<dlentz> Daughain, but this isn't the root partition, correct?
<Bender__> ActionParsnip, where? I only recived the alsa formation script and the pastebin
<Daughain> dlentz: Its not supposed to be, though it has a boot flag in gpart.
<ActionParsnip> Bender__: (22:25:39) ActionParsnip: Bender__: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     then wait a few seconds, see if it helps
<Bender__> ActionParsnip, thank you, I give a try...
<inspirence> o/
<dwebber> dwebber
<playit> hey I got a little closer to figuring out how to get samba configured with gnome 3.2 on ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> playit: sweet :)
<playit> I could not get /etc/init.d/samba stop /start/ or restart to work
<playit> and found that the command now for me is
<inspirence> could someone help me to install a game suposed to work on windows only?
<playit> start smbd
<playit> and stop smbd
<Bender__> ActionParsnip, it works! After that I found my audio settings to be reconfigured (disable the other 2 cards) and unmute the mic-in
<Bender__> ActionParsnip, solved :) Thank you a lot!
<ActionParsnip> Bender__: nice. No worries dude
<playit> I also found that after using the system-config-samba or something like that plugin / nautilus to share folders
<inspirence> or maybe not ><"
<playit> how do I look for the smb.conf file
<Daughain> dlentz: According to show-info, it is not mounted?
<playit> I think the problem is the tools edit the wrong location smb.conf file?
<ActionParsnip> playit: it's /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ActionParsnip> playit: I can give my config file if you want. Shows how shares are defined
<playit> browsable is commented out?
<Kaan_M_32> IF YOU WANT TO MAKE MONEY COME TO http://www.borabux.com/?ct=mirc
<playit> could that be why?
<playit> derpppp
<ActionParsnip> playit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/849270/
<ActionParsnip> playit: last few lines are what you need
<ActionParsnip> Kaan_M_32: please don't spam
<y0om4> i change the default application for loading movies in system setting to vlc, but nautilius still uses movie player to play movies. i do not understand
<ActionParsnip> y0om4: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Kaan_M_32> IF YOU WANT TO MAKE MONEY COME TO http://www.borabux.com/?ct=mirc
<ActionParsnip> !ops | Kaan_M_32
<ubottu> Kaan_M_32: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<y0om4> oneircic
<y0om4> oneiric
<playit> also is there a way I could search for a file name system wide
<SillyTalker> i made a live usb stick, now i would like to edit grub, to enable output to my usb2serial, but i annot find a menu.lst, any tips?
<SillyTalker> also if there's a simpler way to install using only a serial port...
<ActionParsnip> y0om4: under system settings, you can set the default there afaik
<ActionParsnip> playit: sudo updatedb; locate filename
<playit> ok i have multiple smb.confs
<ActionParsnip> y0om4: under the details button
<playit> usr/share/samba/smb.conf
<Kaan_M_32>  Do you want web traffic to grow up or get more members
<inspirence> noone would help a new french linux user like me?
<playit> no we want you to gtfo
<playit> @Kaan_M_32
<Daughain> inspirence: I can try..
<inspirence> thx Daughain  :)
<cesar_> hola
<kingnebex> any 1 who knows ny good torrent downloader?
<ActionParsnip> playit: samba uses the one in /etc/samba
<Daughain> inspirence: I don't speak French, tnough
<inspirence> Daughain, I'm trying to install a game I used to play on windows, there is a tutorial to explain how to install it on linux but when I try to run it, nothing happen
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: transmission, its in the default install
<Guest90012> hey
<cfhowlett> kingnebex   transmission
<Daughain> inspirence: your using wine?
<inspirence> Daughain, yep
<kingnebex> is it good?
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: sure
<inspirence> Daughain, i did what's written on the first post here: http://osu.ppy.sh/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=14614&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
<Daughain> inspirence: I have never used wine, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: its not the best (best doesn't exist) but its certainly not the worst.
<inspirence> Daughain, arf... ok never mind, thank's anyway ;)
<Simon1245> t/Pmt/
<danny_> how to do i change the font color of the software center i have a theme i like but it made it so i cant read anything when i click on a ap
<kingnebex> iv tried it and downloads dnt seem to move at all
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: does yourrouter support upnp?
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: you may need to port forward the transmission port if not
<rymate1234> hmmm
<rymate1234> I have this issue where the unity launcher suddeny stops hiding
<rymate1234> and my keyboard stops working
<kingnebex> wat does dat mean?
<Daughain> What is math?
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: if your router doesn't dynamically open ports for apps like torrents inflowing then you will need to open the port manually
<Jazzanova> How do I disable respawn on lighdm ?
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: you could try some other clients to test. There are lots in the repos
<Daughain> Dammit....what is mtab?
<ActionParsnip> Daughain: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mtab
<Daughain> ActionParsnip: thanks
<infidel> is there a uubuntu server channel?
<cfhowlett> infidel   #ubuntu-server
<infidel> thanks
<kingnebex> would u explain it a litle more for me?
<chattel> #oe
<Silverlion> chattel what is #oe?
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: exaplain what?
<urfr332gO> danny_, I don't think you can change the font there alone except with a hack probably.
<mister2> hey guys, i'm trying to open my virtualbox machines and they're listed as inaccessible. I fixed it once by moving the virtualbox vms and putting them back. any ideas on why it's happening?
<dlentz> kingnebex, google 'port forwarding'
<jayar> somone wanna help me with samba?
<ActionParsnip> mister2: I'd ask in #vbox
<ActionParsnip> jayar: ask away
<jayar> sometimes i can see the shares via winxp, somtimes i can
<jayar> cant
<ActionParsnip> jayar: try restarting the smbd service when you cannot see the shares
<jayar> did
<Daughain> How do you fix a mount daemon issue? And/or what does the error "mount daemon  is inhibited" mean?
<jayar> ActionParnsip: somethin else i can try?
<etyrnal> where's, generally, a decent irc channel to get help with porting/building failures?
<etyrnal> (trying to build Wesnoth 1.10 for the kids on th Ubuntu box so their Ubuntu version will be up to speed with their os x version)
<happyfrog> Hello.
<LeChacal> hello all, question I have the following line in my crontab file and my problem is that the standard out doesn't append to the file it overwrites, but standard error works correctly and appends. Any idea for why this is happening?
<LeChacal> "*/15 *  * * *   user   /usr/local/bin/script 1>>/home/user/LOG/stdout 2>>/home/user/LOG/stderr"
<hiexpo> hola all
<happyfrog> Is there a way to port KDE into the Ubuntu 11.10???
<ActionParsnip> jayar: look for logs maybe, see what happens to samba when you cannt see the shares
<xangua> happyfrog: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> happyfrog   or install kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> happyfrog: sure, install kubuntu-desktop    and you'll get it
<nanonymous> mes
<happyfrog> xangua, thanks!  ActionParsnip, I would like to try out the latest version of Ubuntu with the KDE desktop.
<deli> hey guys, anyone knows about Qt Mobility?
<Steevca> I am having some slow preformance with ubuntu 11.10,more then half of memory is being used,but i just have chrome open.
<Daughain>  /part
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: can you give the output of:  free -m; lsb_release -a; uname -a     use a pastebin to give the output
<grkblood> where are the setting stored for the display menu?
<grkblood> i want to make a script that wil automatically st my settings i want when my laptop is closed
<Steevca> ActionParsnip: Here you go. :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/849320/
<happyfrog> Another question, the irc apps in Android require SASL for me to connect to freenode.  Any way to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: yeah, thats a lot of ram used. If you close chrome, is it better?
<ActionParsnip> happyfrog: I use andchat and its fine
<Steevca> ActionParsnip: A litle,it's Mem: 1002  728  274
<happyfrog> I use that app too but it will not allow me to connect to freenode.  it says I need SASL.
<playit> Ok i made a bit more progress on setting up SMB
<Steevca> More than 100 mb is free now,but it's stil to much.
<playit> I can now see it from another computer the name of the folder and all if I manually enter my network ip address and connect to 'windows share'
<happyfrog> I think it has something to do with 3G.  If I connect via WiFi, I connect o freenode just fine, but thru 3G, no go.
<playit> it shows the name of the folder I set 'Samba' and 'print$'
<Steevca> I am just runing smuxi and chrome,but i don't think that thay can thake up 700 mb of ram. :S
<Steevca> Can they? :S
<playit> but when I try to connect it quickly tells me 'Unable to mount location' 'Failed to mount Windows share'
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: your free mem is 491
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: if you have a tonne of extensions, it will use more ram
<binaryhat> everytime i power up or reboot, grub does not automatically boot into the first option...i have to hit enter
<Steevca> ActionParsnip: Just adblock and erepublik advanced.
<ActionParsnip> binaryhat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/849324/    there is my /etc/default/grub    is it very different to yours?
<doug_> So I am trying to load a Windows 7 boot disk for a dual boot onto a USB using Ubuntu 11.10 but it's telling me the USB drive is read-only....how do I change this
<Steevca> But erepublik advanced is only used on the specific site.
<Canadian1296> doug_: Format the USB.
<Canadian1296> doug_: Make sure to back up any data first, as it will wipe it out.
<doug_> @Canada: I've done that, it doesnt work
<happyfrog> doug_ use HP DISK FORMAT TOOL to format the USB stick.  Google it and you should find it.
<doug_> H.Frog: thanks, I will give it a try
<doug_> I'm tempted to run back to windows...lol
<Canadian1296> doug_: If there's a write lock on the actual usb (its a little switch on it), then you can read but not write.
<happyfrog> doug_ Windows does not do a proper format with USB thumb drives as they are different from traditional platter hard disc drives.
<doug_> There is no write lock on it
<Canadian1296> Then try the utility mentioned
<happyfrog> doug_  are you using a USB flash stick?
<Steevca> ActionParsnip: I have opened system monitor and he reports that 470 MiB of memmory is used and about 40% of cpu.
<binaryhat> ActionParsnip, http://fpaste.org/P5gR/ pretty much the same
<doug_> I have loaded windows via thumb drive before
<doug_> I am using a 4gb usb sandisk thumbdrive
<happyfrog> doug_  wht are you trying to do again?
<Lint> is there a way to inspect an environment for a certain process?
<ikonia> Lint: it will be using the default enviornment, unless it's startup shell script set something
<Canadian1296> doug_: I use unetbootin to make a bootable usb from an iso (versions available for Mac Windows and Linux). It formats it properly, so it may fix your issue.
<ActionParsnip> binaryhat: uncomment:  #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0       then run:  sudo update-grub
<doug_> I'm trying to make it so that I can dual boot windows 7 and Ubuntu 11.10. for purposes of gaming. Linux simply cant do gaming as well as Windows can, so I wanted to set up a partition for Windows 7 for that purpose
<ikonia> doug_: ok, what's stopping you ?
<Tyrope> Greetings, I'm running lamp-server^ on my ubuntu VM, and it seems that PHP's require_once() doesn't work. I think it's a chmod issue. The files are chmod 664 and owned by an admin account (not apache's account.)
<doug_> Canadian: Thanks for the suggestion, but I have tried that and it doesnt work because it wont load the image onto a FAT32 formatted thumbdrive
<binaryhat> ActionParsnip, ahhh ok
<happyfrog> Through a dual-boot config of Windows Vista & Ubuntu, in Ubuntu, will I be able to access my files that are in my Windows OS?
<doug_> What's stopping me is that I cant seem to find software to write the ISO image to the thumbdrive. I have tried imagewriter and that doesnt seem to work either
<ikonia> doug_: what iso image ?
<ActionParsnip> doug_: try unetbootin
<doug_> iknonia: an ISO image of Windows 7 starter
<qba> hi
<ikonia> doug_: if possible installing windows before ubuntu is an easier process
<happyfrog> doug_ what os are you trying to install to usb?
 * Lint wonders if starter version isn't OEM-only
<doug_> windows 7 starter
<qba> better ubuntu
<doug_> unetbootn does not work
<ikonia> doug_: the guys in ##windows maybe able to help you build a usb install media
<happyfrog> that is a whole different ballgame then.
<qba> unetbootin
<ikonia> doug_: they will be more aware of the needs and requirements of windows usb install media
<qba> to iso to pendrive
<happyfrog> Windows is NOT like Linux.
<qba> boot pendrive
<ikonia> happyfrog: no-one said it was
<qba> it's easy
<doug_> yea, Windows seems to be more user friendly
<ikonia> qba: it's not actually, building a windows boot usb is not straight forward
<OerHeks> doug_, the microsoft site has software to make a windows 7 usb stick .. wich does not run on ubuntu.
<BlouBlou> doug_: if you prefer windows, buy it and use it, that's all
<ikonia> BlouBlou: who said he hasn't bought it,
<grkblood> whats a cli command to use to determine whether or not the VGA port is in use?
<ActionParsnip> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<ActionParsnip> seems you can do it from Ubuntu
<qba> doug UNETBOOTIN
<doug_> I had a copy already and it accidently got deleted. The code on the bottom is still usable
<qba> TO CREATE BOOTABLE ISO
<LjL> qba: not of WIndows.
<ikonia> qba: doesn't work properly
<ikonia> qba: typing in caps doesn't help
<chuck1310> OerHeks: You have also software under Ubuntu to make OS stick
<ActionParsnip> qba: the iso is already bootable
<qba> kk
<panagos> yeah
<chuck1310> OerHeks: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<doug_> is there a program I can run on WINE to do this?
<OerHeks> chuck1310, read carefull: windows 7
<ikonia> doug_: that's not something I'd suggest doing to be honest.
<Steevca> No help for me.Okay. :\
<doug_> ok, well, thanks anyway
<ikonia> Steevca: ok
<doug_> I'm also trying to find a Playstation emulator with Gameshark support for the Linux....found it once, but cant find it again
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: if nobody can advise, try later
<Steevca> Well it's 00:30,i am going to bed later. :P
<chuck1310> OerHeks: the program indicate on the Ubuntu site works also with Windows Seven
<chuck1310> OerHeks: Universal USB Installer
<qba> why I have the red button to disable ubuntu?
<ikonia> qba: what ?
<ActionParsnip> qba: where is it located?
<qba> right
<doug_> Anyone else notice that Ubuntu 11.10 does not restart?
<happyfrog> doug_  Go here---> http://ftanada.wordpress.com/2009/02/15/install-windows-7-on-a-usb-stickflash-drive/
<ActionParsnip> doug_: restarts here
<BlouBlou> doug: Works fine here too
<happyfrog> Reply back if that answers your problem.
<Steevca> ActionParsnip: Is a 1GB of ram and 2.0GHz processor enough for ubuntu 11.10?
<Lint> Steevca, barely
<doug_> AP can you p9st that again?
<BlouBlou> Steevca: Yes, it would work with 512mb of ram
<OerHeks> Steevca, sure
<Steevca> And how about overclocked processor? :D
<ikonia> Steevca: that wo'nt make a difference
<Lint> with 512 MB you will have 1-2 second pauses between everything
<ikonia> Steevca: if anything it will make your system unstable
<scarleo> Steevca, depends more on which desktop you choose
<BlouBlou> Lint: No if you use Unity 2D
<Steevca> ikonia: Well it's really stable,never had a problem with it,and i am runing it overclocked for 2 years now.
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: I'd use Lubuntu, it will give a snappied OS
<happyfrog> Steevca, try this ---> http://bit.ly/zzOVgW
<ActionParsnip> happyfrog: don't do that
<denver> buonasera a tutti
<happyfrog> do what?  I trying to help.
<ActionParsnip> happyfrog: if you can't help without being rude, don't bother
<happyfrog> okay. :-/
<ActionParsnip> happyfrog: try giving actual links to actual sites
<Steevca> ActionParsnip: It's not a problem.
<jayar> forward slash, agree
<Steevca> Acording to the sites i can run it fine.
<Steevca> But the thing is,when i installed ubuntu it was running fast without a problem,but after a month it just got slower.
<Steevca> So the hardwer isn't the problem for sure.
<intruso555> hola a todos
<chuck1310> intruso555: hola amigo
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: i'd test the ram to be sure. RAM is super cheap so I'd just grab some RAM
<ikonia> or your overcloaking is making it unstable....
<Steevca> ActionParsnip: Well the problem is that this is a ddr,so findig one is going to be a problem. :P
<Steevca> Ok,i am going to try it without the overclock
<william> hola
<Guest73012> hola
<Guest73012> alguien q me quiere ayudar
<Myrtti> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BlouBlou> Guest73012: Si vas a hablar en español entra en #ubuntu-es :)
<Guest73012> hola<
<Guest73012> q tal
<rootEth> Anyone tell me where to find .login file in 11.10?
<ikonia> rootEth: your home directory
<rootEth> would it be possible it doesn't exist?
<ikonia> rootEth: yes
<lele_> http://xdccing.com/
<ikonia> lele_: why post that ?
<rootEth> ah k, ty, least I'm not going blind lol
<lele_> hauhau
<ikonia> lele_: why post that ?
<lele_> try to use that
<lele_> too difficult for me
<Steevca> ikonia: Nope,it's still the same.
<ikonia> lele_: no - please keep the postings in this channel related to ubuntu support
<ikonia> Steevca: how are you testing this - you said it takes a month to slow down
<Steevca> Nope,i seid that i noticed that it was slower about a month later.
<Steevca> I am going to try with gnome
<ikonia> Steevca: but after a month it just got slower.
<jen_> are there any chatrooms here to help me with simple algebra?
<ikonia> ##maths ?
<jen_> ive tried to find tutorials on youtube but I cant seem to find the right ones
<ikonia> ask in #freenode
<jen_> okay
<playit> I just figured it out! but now i need to know why its like this
<playit> using gnome 3.2 with samba I have to set 'force user = my user name' in the /etc/samba/smb.conf file to be able to connectr
<playit> why is this and how can I set it up to where you have to use a password.. Also I have to connect to it by ip address
<playit> it doesnt automatically show up on my other ubuntu pc
<ikonia> playit: is your windows username the same as your ubuntu one ?
#ubuntu 2013-02-11
<werzer23> sure I have a ubuntu box on aws and instead of using the elastic ip 123.432.345:8080/q?query_string I would like to just use the ip/q?query_string
<kunji> tama92: Wait what?  Umm, could you kind of give a visual representation of your network and what ip things have
<Sendoushi> smb working oh yeaaaahhh!!
<tama92> I'm trying to know why my devices (android phone + tablet) can't connect when my computer's wifi is on :/
<matlock> werzer23, what application is serving the content on 8080
<werzer23> bottle.py
<tama92> My gateway ip is 192.168.1.254
<matlock> there must be some sort of setup in that application to change the port
<kunji> tama92: and the computers ip?
<werzer23> matlock:  is port 80 open?
<tama92> The computer ip is 192.168.1.42/24
<matlock> unless you want to setup port redirection from the outside -> in so it goes 80 -> 8080
<werzer23> on my desktop ubuntu I can open it but I can not user 80
<matlock> so you locally see it?
<matlock> and no access from outside your network will be taking place?
<kevinch> would it be safe to go rm -rf /var/lib/backuppc after I apt-get remove'd it?
<werzer23> matlock: on my local version of the server
<onitaL> dpkg -S /var/lib/backuppc first
<tama92> There are some weird messages with cfg80211 in the logs too
<kunji> kevinch: Probably, but try an apt-get purge of it first and see if that removes those
<matlock> still trying to wrap my head around it. is this so you only can access it on port 80? or so that others connecting from outside can access it from port 80?
<kevinch> okay
<matlock> cause one has two solutions
<matlock> the other has one
<rocky_> how do i in synaptic package manager, select i386 version to be downloaded?
<matlock> the one with one, is to find whatever setting defines the port it listens on in the app itself and change that..
<kevinch> kunji: dpkg: warning: while removing backuppc, directory '/var/lib/backuppc/pc' not empty so not removed.
<rocky_> how do i in synaptic package manager- for a particular package, select i386 version to be downloaded?
<matlock> the other option would be to use port redirection on your router to nat the request on 80 to 8080
<onitaL> lol
<kunji> tama92: Hmm, so the devices will connect if your computer is not connect?  Is your computer doing DHCP maybe?  Try and see what dnsmasq is up to on your comp as well.
<tama92> How do I do this ?
<bean> rocky_, just use apt-get and append :i386 on the end of the package name
<kunji> kevinch: Ok, should be safe to remove, but try just moving the stuff someplace else first, so then you can put it back if there is a problem.
<kevinch> okay thanks
<kevinch> that will free up half of my boot drive, excellent
<werzer23> matlock:  so outside requests only connect to port 80
<rocky_> bean, thank you
<tama92> That's what I thought too, but I don't know how to check it
<Platz> In xterm my meta-b and meta-f (alt-b and alt-f) are producing unicode gibberish instead of moving forward and backward on the bash cli.  but on urxvt it's working fine.  Any ideas on how to correct the behavior in xterm?
<werzer23> bottle.py (a python server) says connection to 80 refused
<matlock> werzer23, port redirection, what kind of router do you have and is the firmware stock?
<thecodethinker> Has anyone got Dark Souls working under wine?
<werzer23> matlock: its on amazon aws
<bean> !appdb | thecodethinker
<ubottu> thecodethinker: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<werzer23> error: [Errno 13] Permission denied
<kunji> tama92: Hmm, for dnsmasq, run ps ax | grep dnsmasq  If the process is running I think the conf-dir it is using will be shown.  I would read that to see what it thinks it is up to.
<bean> werzer23, permission denied when you try to do what? run a server on port 80?
<kunji> tama92: I think there's another way to do DHCP besides dnsmasq, but i forget what it is
<werzer23> bean: yes
<thecodethinker> bean: people don't talk on #winehq... so I am asking here too.
<bean> werzer23, only root can run things on ports below 1024, fwiw
<werzer23> this is the most active irc channel ever
<Senjai> !patience | thecodethinker
<ubottu> thecodethinker: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bean> thecodethinker, you didn't read the whole message then... search on app db
<thecodethinker> Senjai: This is the third day I have asked the same question on winehq....
<bean> thecodethinker, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=14458 easy google
<Senjai> thecodethinker: then post on a forum
<thecodethinker> bean: I did, followed the guide, and it didn't work
<tama92> There's indeed a dnsmasq process running, the configuration directory (--conf-dir) is empty
<p201> Platz: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=127773
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 127773 in xterm "Ctrl-Arrow keys do not work in xterm" [Medium,Closed: notabug]
<thecodethinker> Senjai: I want to try to avoid making another account...
<thecodethinker> If your not going to help just say so...
<thecodethinker> Don't treat me like I am a newbie to these things...
<matlock> !rude
<aperson> PENISMONKEYS
<DarkAceZ> WILLYYANKER
<tama92> ls -a /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d returns nothing
<kunji> tama92: Hmm, that's weird, min is using the conf at /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d
<alami> any one here have silc irssi plugin?
<matlock> well technically thecodethinker
<matlock> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<matlock> wine = offtopic related discussion
<bean> getting a game to run in wine is offtopic, for sure.
<alami> !irssi
<ubottu> irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<alami> !silc
<Mk558> When the 10.04LTS repositories expire in April, is anybody else going to ... pick up the repository?
<matlock> !spamthebot
<Platz> it looks like xterm*metaSendsEscape: true fixes it; but seems kinda hacky
<werzer23> is there a way to map port 8080 to port 80?
<Senjai> thecodethinker: if we dont know we dont respond. But if you ask about stuff that disrupts the current flow or topic of dicussion we will point it out
 * thecodethinker sighs
<matlock> holyjunk yall don't have a bot spam trigger?
<bean> werzer23, yes, using IPtables or any number of other things. I usually use nginx as a reverse proxy.
<thecodethinker> Senjai: I don't mind if you do that. That's ur job... I mind when you treat me like I don't know what im doing.
<kunji> tama92: Oh, I see the directory itself is empty, that's fine
<Platz> werzer23: for one-off's you might be able to use socat
<p201> Platz, I never used xterm as main terminal, olny for testing
<matlock> ^^ meh, people come in here for /help/     when they need /help/ they usually don't know what they're doing.
<bean> werzer23, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nginx/ReverseProxy
<Platz> p201: what do you use; why not xterm?
<werzer23> I used: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<werzer23> but bottle still says permision denied
<tama92> Running ps ax | grep 'dhcp' only return the dhcp-client
<bean> werzer23, you need to set your bottle to run on 8080, then use nginx or iptables or something to listen on 80
<kunji> werzer23: bottle says it?  What's bottle?
<werzer23> bottle.py
<werzer23> server / micro web framework
<p201> Platz, sakura as most simple. But urxvt is cery common solution.
<matlock> http://bottlepy.org/docs/dev/
<Platz> p201: cool, thx
<biglinux-buddha> http://va.mu/cI8c﻿
<werzer23> so how do I use iptables to map 8080 to 80?
<bean> werzer23, i'd recommend using nginx.
<bean> biglinux-buddha, that isn't very appropriate for here
<werzer23> bean: I will use a full scale server when I need it
<Sendoushi> lets say you want to run a file which does linux functions... is this a shell?
<tama92> Nothing in syslog about dns or dhcp :/
<biglinux-buddha> ok
<bean> werzer23, then if you dont need it just connect to it on port 8080. Nginx will forward requests from port 80 to 8080 for you.
<tama92> There's a "Key type dns_resolver registered" in dmesg
<Sendoushi> how can i get the actual folder i'm in?
<tama92> Use pwd
<matlock> Sendoushi, waht do you mean
<matlock> do you mean navigate there in terminal?
<Sendoushi> like i'm under /var/www but now i want to mkdir inside that
<Sendoushi> so i have to do once again /var/www/DIR
<matlock> you wish to make a file inside www?
<Sendoushi> i would want a way to get that /var/www which is the actual folder i'm on
<Sendoushi> yep
<matlock> mkdir <foldername>
<matlock> or if that don't work, sudo mkdir <foldername>
<Sendoushi> yes but that way you have to use the full path
<Sendoushi> that's what i was trying to avoid
<bean> no you dont
<matlock> not if you're in /var/www
<matlock> type pwd
<Sendoushi> pwd?
<matlock> if it doesn't show as /var/www
<matlock> Present Working Directory
<Sendoushi> it shows as var/www
<matlock> pwd
<Sendoushi> but created the folder on root
<matlock> did you type mkdir /folder   ?
<matlock> or mkdir folder
<matlock> there's a difference
<ParamotopyOA1> hello, i want to create a disk dump of my new install onto a usb flash drive (so if anything goes down with the fresh install i can bring it back without going through and changing a bunch of configurations).  however, i want to make sure that when i mount the drive somewhere that when i do a disk-dump, that directory is not included in the image (otherwise, it'd be this recursive disk dump which would be no bueno).
<francis> Hi, is there a way to recover or reset a lost keyring password?
<matlock> ParamotopyOA1, how big is the disk you wanna copy?
<Janeth> Hi! I screwed my lightDM and now I can't access ubuntu. Also, I've been thinking about making a fresh install of ubuntu, and I'm decided to do that now. But I first want to save my files. I try to access my hard drive using a liveUSB, but I can't mount the partitions... how can I access and save my files??? I noticed I can't install anything when I'm in the liveUSB session...
<matlock> Janeth, what does sudo fdisk -l show  (lowercase L)
<jhutchins_wk> Janeth: Just work from the console.  You should be able to switch to it using alt-F1 even if the DM's messed up.  If that fails, boot in rescue or single-user mode.
<matlock> or that ^^
<matlock> lol
<ParamotopyOA1> matlock: the disk is set up with a raid configuration and has 186 gigs on it, but after everything was installed and configured properly (or how i want it), a little less than 4 gigs all day.
<matlock> ParamotopyOA1, and your usb drive?
<ParamotopyOA1> 16 gigs
<Janeth> matlock: with fdisk -l I can see all my partitions
<matlock> dd if=/path/to/partition of=/path/to/usb/file.img
<matlock> that's what i would think
<katy> Hello, each time I install the nvidia drivers for my Macbook Pro either through terminal or Additional Drivers app. Upon reboot I get a black screen. How can I install the proprietary drivers and avoid this issue?
<isaias> does unity web player work on ubuntu using vbox to run windows 7?
<tama92> How can I check if my computer is doing dhcp ?
<Janeth> jhutchins_wk, when I try to log into ubuntu, i get an error message and I get the option of entering by rescue mode. But It wont enter even if I choose that...
<matlock> Janeth, and if you mount /dev/to/be/mounted /location/of/mount   ?
<matlock> tama92, wifi or ethernet?
<matlock> tama92, plug an ethernet cable from a pc to the nic on your box
<tama92> Wifi
<ParamotopyOA1> right ... but say i have the usb mounted on /myusb ... and i have my hard drive mounted on /, then, creating a disk dump to there will be recursive as it'll follow the link down to /myusb ... no?
<Janeth> matlock, i tried the command /dev/sda1 but it didn't work. Do I have to enter a location of mount also?
<matlock> yep janeth,
<matlock> essentially you would    sudo mkdir /media/mountpoint
<matlock> then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/mountpoint
<isaias> Katy: this worked for me and i dont know how or why. try lowing the screen resolution and color, then installing the drivers.
<Janeth> ah... ok
<Janeth> I will try that
<katy> isaias, thanks ill try that
<matlock> that may make it read only ... between the mkdir and the mount
<matlock> do this
<matlock> sudo chown ubuntu:ubuntu /media/mountpoint
<matlock> that way the user owns the file, rather than root
<matlock> and you don't run into permissions issues
<katy> how low did you set the resolution and color
<Janeth> do you know why I can't install anything? When I created the live USB I saved some space for files and I've been able to install things before. It feels like I don't have any priviledges...
<tama92> What's the "nic on [my] box" ?
<katy> isaias,  how low did you set the resolution and color
<Janeth> matlock, thanks, i did mount it that way. I will go an save my files :) Thanks!
<matlock> tama92, the nic is your network interface card
<p201> matlock: that's topic about wifi
<werzer23> how can I establish an iptables rules script?
<matlock> yea i read that after i mentioned that
<tama92> So I need to plug my laptop to the box using an ethernet cable ?
<ncp_> tama92, check /etc/network/interfaces
<p201> tama92: are we talking about dhcp client or server testing?
<tama92> I have 2 lines in it :
<tama92> dhcp server
<sn0wman> hm
<loki_> first i m running gns3 network emulator and i have a lot of problems .. the recomendation is to use it as root (eg kdesudo gns3) .. but in this way i cannot use vbox and wireshark in cooperation... So is there any way to add my self to ALL groups (became an admin.. like windows)??
<tama92> auto lo
<tama92> iface lo inet loopback
<matlock> tama92, and you want which device to be  the dhcp server?
<tama92> I don't want it to be the dhcp server
<matlock> you want your router to handle that then?
<matlock> but for some reason, it's not working propely?
<tama92> I want to check if my computer is doing dhcp
<matlock> got another computer you can connect to the network that runs linux?
<Zahid> I need some ubuntu help!
<matlock> if so, connect it then check the log viewer
<tama92> When computer's wifi is on, other devices can't connect to the wifi :/
<matlock> it should state which servers it packs from
<tama92> I can find a live CD
<Zahid> Can you guys help me with Ubuntu 12.10
<Zahid> Should I type up my question
<Zahid> I'm on ubuntu 12.10 and when I go to system properties, it says "Graphics: Unknown" and "Experience: Standard". When I go to settings >> additional drivers, it says "No propietary drivers in use, and theres nothing to choose from. My graphics card is ATI Radeon X600. Is therre anything I can do?
<isaias> katy: are you still there?
<KxTwo> anyone know how to get ubuntu to see y wired xbox controller so I can use it with zsnes
<matlock> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<katy> Zahid, try downloading ther additional drivers app
<tama92> What should I pay attention to ?
<Zahid> Can you tell me how to install that
<Zahid> I get it from the software cneter?
<jeeves_moss> why can't I boot windows 8 after I installed 12.04?
<p201> tama92 is there file /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases?
<katy> isaias, im still here. i did a fresh install i'm waiting for software to update, before i install the driver. is that necissary?
<Zahid> Katy apparently my graphics card is really unpopular because I cant find any help on the internet :(
<Zahid> Radeon X600
<katy> zahid, yeah the software center
<Zahid> I'll try that. I'll let u know what happens
<tama92> p201 on which device ?
<isaias> katy: you are using ubuntu, am I right?
<isaias> katy: what kind of monitor do you have?
<katy> isaias yeah 12.10
<adamk> Zahid: Your GPU will only work with the open source drivers.  They should work just fine, though, for a normal 3D desktop experience.
<p201> tama92 which run dhcp server
<katy> isaias, its a macbook pro 6,2 the one that came with it..? its a antiglare one...
<isaias> katy: ahh, yes xD sorry xD. hmm
<katy> adamk, how do i know if im getting the full 3D expirence
<adamk> Well if unity is working with 3D effects, then you know :-)
<katy> adamk, i;m having trouble after i install the propritary driver. how do i know if it is even necissary?
<adamk> katy: Double check the output of 'glxinfo | grep -i render' if you want to see if you have 3D acceleration.
<p201> tama92 this file contains dhcpd data, so if you whant to know out dhcpd status - "less" it.
<katy> 3d effects on a 2d monitor? i dont understand
<adamk> katy: What video card do you have?
<isaias> adamk: i thought unity didnt support linux
<tama92> Yes but it's empty
<katy> adamk, nvidia GeForce GT 330M
<adamk> isaias: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_%28user_interface%29
<adamk> katy: Pastebin the output of 'glxinfo'
<matlock> tama92,  i forget which logs contain dhcp request and ack messages, as i use static
<matlock> but it's there somewhere
<Nils_> Hello, I downloaded an executable file but when I try to start it nothing happens. When I right-click it, the menu says that there is no programm to open it. Any advise?
<Zahid> Guys is it possible to install this driver in Ubuntu, and should I? http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<adamk> Zahid: Again your GPU will only work with the open source driver.  At least on any modern Linux distribution.  Period, end of story.
<katy> adamk, it says glxinfo is not installe should i run : apt-get glxinfo?
<matlock> Nils_, this executable that you downloaded, what's the extension?
<matlock> or is there one at all..
<isaias> katy: my problem had also to do with my monitor. every time I installed the graphics drivers my whole screen went black and i had to reinstall ubuntu. it had to do with the screen resolution and my tv. but lowering the resolution worked for me, but I was using an HDTV
<Nils_> .x86
<tama92> the file is empty, should I conclude that the dhcp server is not running ?
<onitaL> katy, apt-get install mesa-utils
<adamk> katy: glxinfo is part of the mesa-utils package.
<adamk>  
<katy> isaias, so would you get that issue if u used a differnet monitor
<katy> or was it specific to the external monitor
<matlock> Nils_, try in properties > permissions  > [x] allow executing file as program
<Zahid> Sorry adam I had missed your previous message. So do I need to install the open source driver? Or it's already preinstalled on ubuntu
<isaias> katy: I havent had a problem since, and I've used 3 different monitors, then again I only installed the drivers once :P
<adamk> Zahid: It's installed and used by default.
<Nils_> Already checked
<adamk> Zahid: In other words, there is likely nothing wrong with your current setup.
<matlock> Nils_, open a terminal
<tama92> That's so weird
<matlock> navigate to the folder it's located in
<matlock> and ./filename.x86
<katy> adamk & onital, E: could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Zahid> Do you think I should downgrade Ubuntu, Adam?
<onitaL> katy, sudo su
<isaias> katy: try sudeo
<tama92> If I'm close enough to the router, both devices can connect
<isaias> katy: sudo*
<matlock> tama92, how old is the router?
<matlock> also, make/mode/firmware?
<adamk> Zahid: Why?
<tama92> If I get a little more far, my phone can't connect when my computer is connected :/
<Zahid> For some reason 12.10 is not snappy. Windows 7 is much faster than this.
<Zahid> There's a delay when I click on something on the launcher
<bean> tama92, are there other networks in the area?
<matlock> tama92, how OLD is the router
<Zahid> like a 2-3 second delay to open firefox, software center, etc.
<tama92> matlock, 3 or 4 years
<matlock> linksys?
<adamk> Zahid: The only way you will be able to use proprietary drivers for that GPU is by downgrading to an Ubuntu from 2009.  That will not improve your experience.
<Nils_> I never was good using the cd command
<isaias> katy: sudo lets your run commands as root. be careful when you use it though. running everything with root can mess up ubuntu
<tama92> Sorry, having trouble typing on my phone keyboard
<Nils_> The folder is on the Desktop and named evasi0n-linux-1.2
<matlock> SUDO IRSSI && SUDO FIREFOX
<matlock> SUDO SUDO
<matlock> lol
<FloodBot1> matlock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tama92> Bean, no...
<Nils_> Could you write the cd command for me?
<katy> onital, using sudo su "Unknown id: apt-get"
<matlock> Nils_,     cd ~/Desktop/
<matlock> then ./evasion (and press tab then enter)
<onitaL> katy, sudo su<enter>    enter password<enter> then the apt-get command
<isaias> katy: or sudo apt-get command
<tama92> Should I disable dhcp on the router ?
<isaias> onitaL: what does "sudo su" do?
<katy> isaias, sudo didn't work...
<elliot__> hello
<onitaL> isaias, gives you root permises
<marun> isaias: logs in as root
<isaias> i just tried it :P
<elliot__> am i in the right chat room i wanted to discuss concrete5
<Nils_> I get this
<Nils_> @ nils nils-ThinkPad-T500: ~ $ cd ~ / Desktop / bash: cd: / home / nils / desktop /: No such file or directory
<bean> elliot_, what is concrete5?
<isaias> i try to avoid that until i know better about what not to do...though I should experiment... :P
<bean> elliot_, this is a support channel for Ubuntu
<bean> Nils_, you need to not put spaces.
<onitaL> oh, isaias , yes, if you're new, it's better to avoid sudo su
<elliot__> that is the content management application installed on websites
<isaias> onitaL: I'll sit down and mess with sudo su one day ;)
<matlock> onitaL, if you're going to sudo su   you may as wwell sudo su -
<bean> elliot__, you should /join #concrete5
<isaias> onitaL: after I backup
<elliot__> ok
<matlock> or just su -
<matlock> srsly
<bean> su - will require root pass though
<bean> sudo su - does not
<onitaL> matlock, Im new to sudo. I come from Debian
<matlock> aah
<matlock> i am on debian
<bean> onitaL, sudo exists on debian.
<matlock> but we still have duso
<matlock> sudo
<matlock> and su -
<FloodBot1> matlock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onitaL> yes, it does, but I just use su
<matlock> you should really use su -  and not su
<katy> adamk, direct rendering: Yes
<katy> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on NVA5
<katy>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_AMD_conservative_depth,
<matlock> using su is like using sudo gedit
<matlock> or sudo <insert gui app here>
<onitaL> matlock, I'll have it present
<Mk558> So when 10.04LTS expires in April, who should i point my repository sources to?
 * Mk558 likes 10.04 with the 9.10 theme
<isaias> what is meta-utils for?
<SonikkuAmerica> ear
<onitaL> meta or mesa?
<isaias> mesa, lol
<kunji> Mk558: Hmm, really should follow the LTS upgrade path though.
<onitaL> it's video stuff
<isaias> i didnt have it
<Mk558> Huh?
<Mk558> You're saying I should upgrade to 12.04LTS instead?
<katy> isaias, do you think i should try lowering my resolution and then install?
<Mk558> I found a guide to make 12.04 look like 10.04, which i'll have to make look like 9.10. Ahhhhh
<isaias> no, just follow their advice
<isaias> i had to change a setting on my tv aswell for it to work
<isaias> but i was having the same problem, the screen going black affter installing the driver
<katy> adamk, so there is no reason to install the nvidia driver? which would seem to imply that I shouldn't install the nvidia driver?
<adamk> I can't say if you should or should not install the proprietary driver.  It certainly has it's advantages, but I don't know if the open source driver suits your needs.
<katy> adamk, would the safest bet be to install it? like is there some functionality i'm leaving on the table?
<cjfs> the nvidia drivers do bad things with my 660ti system
<adamk> katy: You'll have to research that yourself.
<cjfs> games won't launch, screen resolution won't change, random crashes, it scared me
<kunji> Mk558: Yeah, I'm saying you should probably upgrade, since it's getting to be end of life.  Don't know about how you would make it look the same though, sorry.
<Mk558> sad. I liked 9.10, the UI, a lot.
<SonikkuAmerica> Installing gnome-panel is about the only way I can keep my sanity intact. (Seeing 'System' in Apps though...)
<Mk558> I know you lot likely get tired of hearing about tirades about how GNOME 3 sucks or "Down with Unity!" but it's true.
<Mk558> I would happily get 12.04LTS if it only looked like it has been for the past...decade?
<STMelon> you can
<kunji> Mk558:Hmm, well, Unity isn't the only option, there's also XFCE, LXDE, etc.. I miss gnome 2 as well, but it's end of life.
<SonikkuAmerica> kunji: What about MATE?
<STMelon> Mk558: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<STMelon> sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-appmenu
<STMelon> sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<STMelon> wala, back to gnome :P
<SonikkuAmerica> sudo apt-get install something-that-will-preserve-my-sanity (sorry)
<kunji> SonikkuAmerica: MATE is a good option I suppose, I haven't gotten around to trying it yet though.
<SonikkuAmerica> I dunno what the status is about converting the MATE codebase to GTK+ 3, but there are plans for it...
<shed-34046> Does anybody here know how my friend running ubuntu can run my visual basic 2010 html viewer program? He tried to open in wine but it didn't open
<bean> shed-34046, It's hard to say how that'd work, wine isn't always 100% compatible with windows exes
<Mk558> I tried installing netatalk from source and --- well, there should be a $5K award for the first to do it
<shed-34046> bean do you have wine installed maybe you can see if my program opens for you?
<Mk558> talk about hard. (Not via sudo apt-get install netatalk)
<gswain> are there any good solutions to make an ubuntu clone cd like kubuntu without X and without letting the installer create a user?
<bean> shed-34046, I'm not on ubuntu at the moment. You could install an Ubuntu VM and see for yourself though.
<SonikkuAmerica> gswain: There's an Ubuntu minimal ISO
<shed-34046> I can't use vms as my computer only has 2GB of ram
<Mk558> I have 2GB of RAM and run VMs once in awhile
<shed-34046> my program is only a exe no install needed 19.0 KB file
<Mk558> in fact 2GB is the most memory I've ever had.
 * bean has 16gb, but is on windows at home, only ubuntu server at work
<shed-34046> Mk558 another reason i don't run vms on this machine because umm  the processor is an amd tf-20
<Mk558> I've ran VirtualBox under OS X 10.5 while testing out 10.04LTS
<gswain>  SonikkuAmerica: i need to be able to add custom packages to the install though like they did with kubuntu and edubuntu
<Mk558> and mine is a 2.16GHz Core Duo. Not even a Core 2 Duo.
<kunji> gswain: What's the problem with the installer creating a user?  Just remove the user when it's done, the serer version has no GUI
<ErickLee> hi sorry to encroach on the current conversation but anyone in here a programmer?
<bean> ErickLee, I would imagine there are a few in here.
<bean> !ask | ErickLee
<ubottu> ErickLee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kunji> ErickLee: What kind of programmer?  Also though, this sounds like something for #ubuntu-offtopic
<gswain> kunji: i guess no problem if i could do that programatically from the cd, basically im creating a router with a web front end. I wont be the only one installing it, I want them to be able to have access to the web interface but not the console
<gswain> id like to build the cd because there are programs i have written i would like installed and running on install
<SonikkuAmerica> Be back soon...
<filipe> :D
<z3br0id3> alguem do brasil ai ?
<z3br0id3> :'(
<bean> !pt | z3br0id3
<ubottu> z3br0id3: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<z3br0id3> portugal hmm
<kunji> gswain: Ah, I see what you mean, well, you're building your own cd anyway right?  Since you need to include your programs and stuff.  So why not include a small script or program that runs on boot, removes the default user, gets info for the new one, creates it, and then sets an environment variable that it checks to determine if it should run or not then next time, or something like that?
<katy> i'm determined to install the proprietary nvidia driver on my macbook pro. however, each time i do it my system boots to a black screen. even worse when i add nomodeset to the grub options i still get a blackscreen.  how can i resolve this?
<gswain> yea i could do that I was just wondering if there were any ubuntu utilities like fedoras respin that allowed you to rebuild your own server images?
<ErickLee> thanks for the help
<gswain> s/images/cd
<Nils_> Sorry that I left
<Nils_> When I run it. The terminal says: ./evasi0n.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tama92> I may have found a solution
<kunji> katy: Hmm, what methods have you tried so far?  Also have you been completely undoing failed attempts before trying the next thing?
<tama92> disabled dnsmasq from the configuration files
<Nils_> Do I need to install some package?
<tama92> for now it seems to be working
<tama92> thanks for your help :)
<katy> kunji: basically. methods i've tried: essentially just adding changing grub options
<katy> kunji: right now i have a fresh install and i'm prety apprensive to just blindly try something lol
<kunji> katy: What seems to work most consistency is sudo apt-get install nvidia-current   But you may need to remove any nvidia driver you have installed right now first
<kunji> *consistently
<kunji> katy: After running that command you can check that it's loaded with lsmod | grep nvidia
<katy> kunki: i have tried sudo apt-get install nvidia sudo apt-get install nvidia-current sudo apt-get install nvidia-updates. i have also tried the Additional Drovers App. there are 4 options in there (although they seem to be 2 identical pairs, so really like 2 options). i've only tried one...
<katy> kunji: i am able to install the driver. its just once i do it i cant see my desktop. only black.
<kunji> katy: Was there a warning when installing the driver, like /drivers does not exist, cannot rebind nvidia_current driver  ?
<katy> sorry sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<katy> not that i remember...
<katy> i guess i could do it through the additional app and revert back before i reboot. to see if there is an error. although i really dont remember one
<kunji> katy: Why use an additional app?
<kunji> katy: Are you talking about jockey?  That functionality has been moved to software sources, they should operate the same way though.
<katy> kunji, if i install the driver. i wont be able to acces my desktop when i reboot. are you saying i should do the install to see if i get an error. and then do a  purge nvidia before rebooting?
<katy> i was talking about the "Additional Drivers" app. avialbe through the Ubuntu Software center
<kunji> katy: That's one option, it's a warning, but also there is a workaround that can work for that warning.
<katy> idk what jockey is...
<kunji> katy: Ok, jockey is a separate program that used to do that
<katy> sorry whats a warning?
<kunji> katy: It's info that means you might have a problem, while not being an actual error.
<filantropus> Can someone help me? my xubuntu system crashs
<katy> got u
<filantropus> <filantropus> itś strange. I have installed a lot of distros but everyone of them always crashes
<filantropus> can someone hlp me, pls?
<kunji> katy: Actually, there is an error that also occurs with this one though, modinfo: could not find module nvidia_current
<aeioufy> Can anyone suggest a good linux gui distro for an acer inspire one?
<katy> ok well it sounds like i'm gonna need to run apt-get nvidia-current to determin if it gives an error/warning/exception/oOrWhatEver. correct?
<kunji> katy: I would say that's the best way, otherwise we would need to find where that's logged.
<ceed^> Hi, how can I get the boot menu back so I can boot different kernels?
<katy> kunji: ok im gonna do it ight now. just to check the command is sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<katy> correct?
<kunji> katy: yep
<DaemonicApathy> aeioufy: Lubuntu.
<filantropus> helllp
<DaemonicApathy> filantropus: Get your hardware checked out.
<katy> kunji: here is the output: Reading package lists... Done
<katy> Building dependency tree
<katy> Reading state information... Done
<katy> The following extra packages will be installed:
<katy>   dkms fakeroot nvidia-settings python-xkit screen-resolution-extra
<katy> Suggested packages:
<FloodBot1> katy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kunji> katy: I think the floodbot cut you off, mind pasting that?
<syntroPi> !paste katy
<kunji> katy: and also the output of lsmod
<syntroPi> !paste | katy
<ubottu> katy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<katy> kunji: are you able to see what i "pasted". did i do that correctly
<katy> ?
<kunji> katy: Could you send the link once more, I didn't see it.
<katy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635113/    ok i understand now
<kunji> katy: Oh, need to say yes :P
<katy> k just wanted to make sure :)
<mizzy> can anyone help? i tried to dualboot ubuntu and windows 8. now the laptop wont boot from any media. the backlight for the screen won't even come on.
<kunji> mizzy: That sounds like a hardware problem.
<syntroPi> mizzy, no screen lights ever? no bios/uefi fw?
<mizzy> no backlight, no bios, NOthing
<syntroPi> err thats not good
<syntroPi> doubt thats a sw problem
<mizzy> i honestly have no idea what to do about it.
<syntroPi> whats your hardware?
<mizzy> its an asus k55a laptop
<kunji> mizzy: First thing I would try is to remove the power, remove the battery, hold done the power button for a minute, and then put the battery back in and try to boot.
<kunji> *down
<mizzy> kunji: i already tried that, i even left the battery and power out for a couple of hours
<katy> kunji: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635127/
<kunji> mizzy: Hmm, maybe try clearing the cmos?  I'm pretty sure this isn't actually ubuntu related though, you should probably ask in ##hardware
<syntroPi> mizzy does it have some diagnostic function? on dells you could hold down Fn key on bootup to diagnose with dell tools... any similar on asus?
<kunji> katy: Mmk, and what does lsmod | grep nvidia   give?
<mizzy> kunji: kk thanks for the info
<syntroPi> maybe in the manual it could be mentioned
<syntroPi> mizzy you always should be able to get into bios/uefi fw menu
<syntroPi> regardless what you installed
<mizzy> syntroPi: i have tried the fn hold
<xubuntu> alguien puede ayudarme
<syntroPi> thats dell idk what asus uses for that
<katy> literally nothing. should i try with sudo?
<kunji> katy: sure try it
<crazyjoe> hi
<katy> kunji: nothing
<swills> can anyone tell me what package to install so that i get pkg-config files for ruby 1.9?
<kunji> katy: Ok, so the module isn't loaded, so we'll try loading it manually.
<werzer23> how can I get nohup to output the pid to a specific file?
<kunji> katy: first do: sudo depmod -a
<xjack> My integrated wireless card isn't being recognized at all, the wifi button doesn't work, and I have no sound. I require a bit of assistance.
<katy> kunji: done
<katy> no output
<kunji> katy: next: sudo modprobe nvidia_current
<kunji> katy: No output is good output for depmod
<katy> kunji: FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_current (/lib/modules/3.5.0-23-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_current.ko): No such device
<kunji> katy: Well, I think we've found the problem, though I don't really know what to do about it.
<syntroPi> katy press ctr alt f1 and login then "sudo service lightdm stop" "sudo rmmod nouveau" "sudo modprobe nvidia_current" "sudo service lightdm start"
<syntroPi> but your x session will get lost
<katy> kunji: ok... whats going on.?
<syntroPi> katy can you do "sudo lsmod | grep nouveau"
<katy> syntroPi: pressing those three keys didnt seem to do anything can u elaborate a bit?
<kunji> katy: I'm trying to see if I can find anything about that error, the module is failing to load, which explains the black screen when you boot.
<kunji> syntroPi: Umm, shouldn't you not restart that until the module is loaded, won't it not help anything at this point?
<syntroPi> katy ok wait with what i told you about that ctr alt f1 dont do it yet
<syntroPi> katy have you looked in dmesg ?
<katy> ok waiting
<syntroPi> enter dmesg and see for nvidia module messages
<katy> i havent looked there.
<syntroPi> maybe there is a hint what going wrong
<syntroPi> also you can look at  "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<dhanusherly> ?
<katy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635149/
<katy> i think thats all of it i couldnt go up any further
<katy> ill get u the other one now.
<syntroPi> katy seems device is busy on other driver?
<syntroPi> maybe nouveau
<syntroPi> katy, 3842.750801
<katy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635154/
<numberto> Hi guys, can I have bumblebee and cuda both working on ubuntu
<katy> syntroPi: im sorry what do u mean by 3842.750801?
<kunji> katy: Ah, actually syntroPi may be onto something there, try doing ctrl+alt+f1 login to the non-GUI terminal and try the command there.
<syntroPi> katy if you are sure you have nvidia hw present "lspci | grep nVidia" then you can look if nouveau module is loaded "lsmod | grep nouveau". if so you have to quit x session, unload it "sudo rmmod nouveau" and load nvidia then "sudo modprobe nvidia_current" then restart x session . that you can do from tty1
<syntroPi> but the gui will get lost
<syntroPi> so prepare and write down those cmds
<syntroPi> brb
<katy> awesome thanks for the solution. i have to apologize as that was a little over my head. can you duumb it down some for me :)
<kunji> katy: Yeah, go with what syntroPi said.  I think he knows this better than I do.
<katy> ok thanks for ur help
<kunji> katy: So ok, lsmod | grep nouveau will show if the open source driver is in use
<kunji> katy: If it is, it may be in the way of loading the proprietary driver
<katy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635164/
<kunji> katy: So we need to do it from a non graphical interface, which we can go to using ctrl+alt+f1
<crazybrain> Is there any network monitoring tool avaliable in Ubuntu?
<kunji> crazybrain: etherape is a good one
<katy> ok cool. ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt seem to do anything for me. I'm using a macbook pro btw.
<crazybrain> kunji: but i use wifi
<STMelon> crazybrain: wireshark
<crazybrain> kunji: how to configure it for wifi
<kunji> katy: Oh right, it's probably cmd(apple key?)+alt+f1, and the same with f7 to go back to the GUI
<kunji> crazybrain: I don't remember it having problems with wifi
<kunji> crazybrain: What kind of monitoring do  you need to do though, if for a network of servers or something, then you might want to look at nagios
<syntroPi> katy, you will loose your gui when you kill x session so if your irc client is on that laptop you will disconnect
<katy_> kunji: hey its me :) ok so now im in a black screen it prompted me to log in and i did
<syntroPi> ok
<katy_> couldnt figure out how to exit so i just jumpted on my other compl
<katy_> *computer
<syntroPi> your gui session is on ctr alt f7
<syntroPi> katy, in the black screen: enter "sudo service lightdm stop"
<katy> got it thanks
<katy> so what should i do
<katy> ?
<aeioufy> Where is the most secure place to dl lubuntu from?
<kunji> katy: Did you stop lightdm yet?
<syntroPi> in tty1 (ctr alt f1) do "sudo service lightdm stop" to kill your x server session (gui will get lost then)
<katy> ok im gonna do it now. ill keep tlking to u from katy_
<syntroPi> then "sudo rmmod nouveau"
<kunji> syntroPi: You've got this then, I'm gonna get some sleep.
<syntroPi> then "sudo modprobe nvidia_current"
<syntroPi> then "sudo service lightdm start"
<xangua> aeioufy: ubuntu.com
<katy_> ok i did the light dm stop
<syntroPi> katy_, "sudo rmmod nouveau"  "sudo modprobe nvidia_current" "sudo service lightdm start" and login
<syntroPi> katy_, lightdm in one word
<katy_> got an error
<syntroPi> which one?
<katy_> module mouveau is in use
<syntroPi> try to make sure you didnt mistyped lightdm
<syntroPi> katy_, in the tty1 (ctr alt f1)  "sudo service lightdm stop"  "sudo rmmod nouveau"  "sudo modprobe nvidia_current" "sudo service lightdm start" and login
<katy_> i think i got it right? the output is "stop:  unknown instance"
<syntroPi> hmm what did you typed exactly?
<katy_> sudo service lightdm stop
<syntroPi> weird do you still have gui ? (ctrl alt f7) ??
<katy_> im on a mac if i press (fn+option/alt+command+f7) the command line goes away the screen is still black
<katy_> and has text
<katy_> it is
<john_redmond> hello room
<katy_> starting anac(h)ronistic cron  anac(h)ronistic cron
<katy_> checking battery state
<syntroPi> katy_, so your tty7 had gui but not now? then you should be able to unload that nouveau module "sudo rmmod nouveau"
<katy_> startting crah report submission daemon
<Rehan> Hi everyone. How good do newer AMD video cards (i.e. HD7870 or 7950) do with Ubuntu?
<katy_> i typed that and hit enter
<katy_> but it just went to the next line
<syntroPi> yes that correct
<john_redmond> does anyone know when ubuntu will have libre office 4 in the software center? I hate tar balls
<katy_> syntroPi: ok so did i just enter a command? it doesnt seem like it. what next?
<syntroPi> katy_, you typed "sudo service lightdm stop" and hit enter?
<katy_> well before yes. i just entered it again and nothing happened
<syntroPi> ok now try "sudo rmmod nouveau"
<syntroPi> in tty1
<katy_> still at black screen with   a flashing white '_' where i can type and if i hit enter it goes to the next line but nothing else
<katy_> im sorry what is tty1?
<syntroPi> ctr alt f1
<syntroPi> or your mac combo
<katy_> oh ok
<katy_> which command first?
<katy_> nope still get the same error
<katy_> im gonna try and stop the blacklight again
<syntroPi> something is using the gui then
<katy_> sry lightdm stop
<syntroPi> blacklight?
<katy_> sorry :)
<syntroPi> katy_, in the tty1 (ctr alt f1)  "sudo service lightdm stop"  "sudo rmmod nouveau"  "sudo modprobe nvidia_current" "sudo service lightdm start" and login
<syntroPi> thats how i always do that
<burrito_> can anybody tell me if the common lamp-server that is installed to Ubuntu via tasksel as ANY support for sqlite??
<burrito_> or sqlite3, i mean??
<katy_> yeah i see what ur saying. unfortunaly like u said it appears that something is using the gui. what could that be
<katy_> ?
<big_mike> try ps -e | grep X
<katy_> big_mike, was that dirrected at me?
<big_mike> katy_ yep sorry
<syntroPi> hmm im not sure, since we closed x session with stopping lightdm (which is default on ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10). maybe you are using gdm or kdm instead? if so try "sudo service gdm stop" or "sudo service kdm stop"
<katy_> nig_mike "no command 'try' found"
<katy_> *big_mike
<syntroPi> katy_, " ps -e | grep X"
<dima__> "no command 'try' found" :)
<katy_> hahah ok
<big_mike> katy_ yeah i meant what syntroPi said
<dima__> only "ps -e | grep X"
<big_mike> ^_^
<katy_> alright it worked
<big_mike> what did it say?
<syntroPi> what did it say?
<katy_> nothing...
<devslash> I'm looking at setting up a linux distro with a couple of requirements. I want the file system to be encrypted and I'd like something like Tor available with all internet connections routed through it. Is it easy to set up something like this in ubuntu ?
<syntroPi> katy_, so no Xorg running there...
<katy_> ok.
<syntroPi> hmm big_mike any idea what could be using nouveau with no Xorg?
<burrito_> devslash have you looked into tails linux??
<devslash> no
<syntroPi> katy_, maybe even a simple reboot could solve all this... did you had any problems with booting?
<big_mike> the tty's maybe?
<big_mike> i dunno
<burrito_> devslash you will want to check it out and really get to know it.  Once you've gotten accustomed to it, you'll see there are tons of possibilities as to what you can do with it.. it's also very torrified..
<mizzy> ---> my exact problem Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported versions 8.04 LTS (s>>
<mizzy>                   | deltab demonspork denta dentette denysonique derekyangdk deryckchan desaila__ Dessimat0r desti_T2 devdyd devslash deww dfas DHD Diamondcite digilink digitalfiz DigitalFlux digitrig_ dima__ DIoX|DaZ DjMadness DJones dju DLange  │@FloodBot1
<mizzy>                   | dman7 dniMretsaM doki_pen Dolev dominic_ donza dooglus doomlord Doonz dougl dougsko_ dous_ dp
<big_mike> syntroPi i would try going in with a liveCD and chrooting
<FloodBot1> mizzy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeioufy> Looking for netbook distros
<mizzy> dang
<syntroPi> big_mike, is tty using nouveau? here i always could rmmod it on the tty's but i never were on a mac
<devslash> burrito_ I just remembered that Ive heard of it. but it seems that its meant for a live cd/dvd or usb isn't it ?
<aeioufy> Seems that lubunto does not have long term support
<katy_> well yes each time i install the drivers i cant get it to boot to anything other then a black screen
<Neobenedict> im on 10.10 and i'm getting this error OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display when trying to run steam in a VM help
<p201> syntroPi, katy_ lsmod | grep nouveau?
<mizzy> my exact problem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUPaHOZ75-o
<xangua> Neobenedict: please upgrade to a supported version :)
<Neobenedict> what
<syntroPi> p201, yes its loaded and in use
<burrito_> devslash, yes, it is meant for that; but it is not unheard of people either using it for or modeling an installable version after it..
<Neobenedict> please give me instructionsd
<Neobenedict> instead of just telling me to gtfo because i've never used ubuntu before and don't know what to do
<dima__> burrito, tasksel don't have support sqlite, you can use this command "sudo apt-get install sqlite php5-sqlite"
<Neobenedict> sorry
<Neobenedict> 12.10
<xangua> !language | Neobenedict
<Neobenedict> >.>
<ubottu> Neobenedict: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xangua> never said that :)
<Neobenedict> im on 12.10 and i'm getting this error OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display when trying to run steam in a VM help
<Neobenedict> better?
<katy_> big_mike unforunatly these is a hardware issue with my optical drive. i have a bottable usb.
<burrito_> devslash, i keep a usb driver with tails installed w/ persistence and an encrypted partition on it..  i believe that you can however install liberte to a hdd if you wish..
<burrito_> dima__ thanks, you wouldn't happen to know if this is a common issue on hosted servers would you??
<syntroPi> katy_, maybe you need to unload another module which is using nouveau first? is that "lsmod | grep nouveau" still exactly the same output as you posted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635164/
<onitaL> katy_, do you have a lot of data already in that install?
<katy_> no it has change. one sec
<GeekSquid> Neobenedict: sounds like you either have an unsupported video card, or you don't have the appropriate drivers (proprietary) for the card in the computer, steam requires a lot of resources to run and basic built in onboard video cards don't work with steam
<syntroPi> katy_, i suspect some other module is blocking the nouveau unload...
<Neobenedict> GeekSquid: i'm on a VM i already said that
<Neobenedict> my computer has a gtx 460 so it's fine
<katy_> onital, not really any...
<onitaL> if nor, I think reinstalling would be better IMHO
<katy_> sytroPi, i cant cop paste as i am tlking to u on a dif computer.
<onitaL> and make the installer workout the video driver
<syntroPi> katy_, yeah but can you see what changed?
<syntroPi> compare
<devslash> burrito_: i think that tails won't fit my needs. it seems too complicated to install to a are drive
<Rehan> what is the support like on ubuntu for the latest amd video cards? (i.e. 7870 or 7950)
<katy_> ok the only thing that changed is the column of sigle digit numbers. the are now (top to bottom) 3,1,2,7,2,1,2,3
<katy_> onital: how would i go about doing that?
<katy_> syntroPi: did that make sense?
<onitaL> katy_, I mean start all over
<katy_> i've done that several time today.
<syntroPi> katy_, those are the same?
<katy_> this is a fresh install
<onitaL> katy_, oh
<katy_> aah im sorry. it is currently: 1,1,2,4,2,1,2,3
<dima__> burrite_, yes it's common issue
<syntroPi> katy_, those are the numbers "used by" so try reading which modle is using nouveau right now
<syntroPi> should only be one module now
<syntroPi> before it were 3 modules
<radac> hi, anyone know how to enable the penguins on boot which represent the cores of your cpu? (ala slackware)
<katy_> first line is: nouveau 896008 1
<GeekSquid> Neobenedict: sounds like you are trying to do something bleeding edge in my opinion, I will stop at this point ... Technically steam is a virtual machine in and of itself so running a VM within a VM and expecting it to run flawlessly with full GL is more than I would expect from a VMVM, Play games on hardware - program them on hardware - and serv the engine via a VM or many... Either way this is either a graphics/VM problem and offtopic for ubuntu, pl
<katy_> is that what u need?
<syntroPi> katy_, means nouveau has size 896008 and used by one other module
<syntroPi> but which one?
<katy_> got it
<syntroPi> we need to unload that to make rmmod nouveau possible
<katy_> well. how do i know? there is nothing else on the first line, and the same 7 lines bellow. will different "used" numbers as before but otherwise the same
<katy_> yeah i understand
<katy_> *with different "used" numbers...
<katy_> i'm sorry if im missing something really odvious. but it doesnt seem to indicate which module is useing nouveau
<syntroPi> katy_, your "sudo lsmod | grep nouveau" yields exactly this output now right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635224/
<katy_> Yes. As far as i can tell they are identical.
<ms_> ubuntu>windows
<p201> syntroPi katy_ try modprobe -r instead of rmmod
<aeioufy> is there an ubutnu help channel?
<big_mike> aeioufy this is it
<p201> syntroPi  and maybe single mode would be better for task?
<devslash> if I'm installing ubuntu on a system with 8GB ram, would it be a good idea to use a 64 bit version of ubuntu ?
<GeekSquid> !help | aeioufy
<ubottu> aeioufy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aeioufy> Ok, we'll see =) How can I be sure that Lubuntu will work ok on my 1.6ghz intel atom, 1g ram notebook? Is a new stable long term support comming out?
<katy_> p201: "warning: module off not foun"
<katy_> *found
<xangua> aeioufy: the lts version is 12.04
<aeioufy> xangua: I know. My question was different.
<Fels> hi - does anyone know if its work runnning ubuntu in a vmware ?
<devslash> if I'm installing ubuntu on a system with 8GB ram, would it be a good idea to use a 64 bit version of ubuntu ?
<iorweth> Have any1 tried the dell xps 13 developer edition with ubuntu 12.04?
<STMelon> aeioufy: you need to have patience, and give ppl time to help you instead of getting upset and leaving rooms .. we do not know the specs of your netbook, without that we cannot make a safe assumption what will and will not work...
<STMelon> most likely, it will
<aeioufy> Ok, sorry.
<STMelon> you can run it in live mode to see as well
<p201> katy_ sorry, what inputted command was?
<STMelon> give you a chance to get used to it and see if it does work
<aeioufy> I'll have to look into live mode.
<STMelon> great thing about most ISO's they have a live mode as well, "try it before you buy it"
<katy_> p201: sudo modprobe -r nouveau
<STMelon> for me, my asus netbook, everything has worked on it..
<STMelon> im currently using ubuntu 12.04.2 with unity, its heavier but it runs
<aeioufy> Trying to make this last 6 months, I'm poor.
<Em_> Is there somewhere in Linux where I can determine if all my drivers are installed. Kind of like the device manager in Windows?
<p201> katy_ and does " lsmod | grep nouveau" still has any output?
<STMelon> lubuntu will make it last for 5 years, so will xubuntu or even ubuntu
<aeioufy> What is lubuntu's official page?
<devslash> if I'm installing ubuntu on a system with 8GB ram, would it be a good idea to use a 64 bit version of ubuntu ?
<STMelon> if you use the lts version (current is 12.04)
<katy_> yes it has an output
<katy_> it is the same as
<katy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635224/
<Em_> devlash: I'm also a newbie but I think that like Windows, 32 bit can only utilize 4gb of ram. Since you have 8GB it would be better to install the 64bit
<Fels> hi - does anyone know of an ubuntu in a vmware ?
<katy_> syntroPi: Any update?
<Physicist> How can I uninstall steam and all games?
<STMelon> aeioufy: http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1204-now-available
<syntroPi> katy_, sorry got dc
<big_mike> aeioufy, heres a link to the requirements of lubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162626/what-are-the-minimum-system-requirements-for-lubuntu
<katy_> oh np.
<Physicist> How can I uninstall steam and all games?
<syntroPi> katy_, any success yet?
<big_mike> aeioufy, and here's the official page: http://lubuntu.net/
<Em_> Does anyone know of a program where I can determine if all of the drivers of my laptop has been installed? Kinda like the device manager of Windows
<mandoguit> devslash:  yes go 64 bit
<Fels> also is there a seperate irc channel for development - specicatll y for the the mobiile ?
<katy_> p201 had me try sudo modprobe -r nouveau
<Dedunu> hi
<aeioufy> what is ubuntu.com..a hack?
<p201> syntroPi katy_ has no ideas, but maybe Katy should go or boot to single mode?
<katy_> i got a: warning: module off not found
<big_mike> aeioufy, sorry?
<devslash> mandoguit: When I tried to download the 64 bit the filename said ubuntu filename is ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso. My processor isn't an amd
<amiu> ?
<amiu> amd won the race to 64bit standard so they got to name it
<devslash> is that the wrong download  ?
<aeioufy> I just noticed there is lubuntu 12.10 Should I go with 12.04 for my netbook?
<Physicist> How can I uninstall steam and all games?
<syntroPi> katy_, did you run "sudo modprobe -r nouveau" and then got that msg? what does "lsmod | grep nouveau" say? still in use?
<devslash> so that is the right one  ?
<amiu> no amd64 is the correct 64 bit version unless you have an old Intel Itanium (server proc)
<big_mike> devslash, that doesnt matter. that's just the label for 64 bit, it works with intel and amd and anything else out there that supports 64 bit
<devslash> ok
<mandoguit> Em_:   might want to install this little prog    http://code.google.com/p/inxi/    take a look at the screen shot to see what kind of infor (including drivers) is included.   nifty util, imhlo
<devslash> have you guys run into issues with apps being written for 32 but only /
<devslash> ?
<STMelon> aeioufy: 12.04 is the long term support, which is 5 years
<p201> syntroPi same modules list
<aeioufy> Ok, thanks.
<mandoguit> devslash:  that one will work fine
<katy_> syntroPi i ran the modprobe and got the warning. then if i run lsmod | grep the output is still this:
<katy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635224/
<amiu> not on ubuntu. i found the 64bit version of System Rescue CD is useless. otherwise if its 64bit, your better off with a 64bit OS
<aeioufy> with 12.04, will I have to re-partion before or after I start to install it? I have win 7 as my primary os since I've only been learning linux for 3 days.
<STMelon> you shouldnt, the installation should do that for you. it will ask you if you want to install along side of windows
<amiu> you will want to do that partitioning in gparted when you boot from the disk but before you start the install process (select try, not install)
<syntroPi> p201, how did that runlevel stuff worked again? "sudo init <number>" ?
<devslash> have you guys run into issues running apps on a 64 bit os because the app was written for 32 bit only ?
<amiu> devslash,  not on ubuntu. i found the 64bit version of System Rescue CD is useless. otherwise if its 64bit, your better off with a 64bit OS
<STMelon> devslash: you can install ia32-libs
<amiu> in fact i have run into more trouble running 32bit ubuntu on 64bit cpu. (amd graphics driver required 64bit OS)
<Fels> devslash, shouldn't be an issue unless using speicific 32 bit libs that are not installed
<aeioufy> The setup for lubuntu is just like ubuntu?
<amiu> the setup process is the same yes aeioufy
<p201> syntroPi telinit
<aeioufy> Thank you.
<syntroPi> p201, does ubuntu even use runlevels? not sure
<amiu> no
<amiu> no run levels in ubuntu. i've only seen that in slackware and gentoo
<aeioufy> Last question, sorry. Will running lubuntu save my pc from a lot of wear an tear that microsoft brings upon it such as overheating?
<SonikkuAmerica> aeioufy: Not to mention Lubuntu = Ubuntu + LXDE
<syntroPi> katy_, is nouveau listed in "cat /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf" ??
<syntroPi> katy_, like "blacklist nouveau"
<amiu> there have been overheating problems with 12.04 and 12.10. a workaround has been to have the fan run more often. other than that ubuntu gives less wear and tear on the hard drive
<aeioufy> sonikkuamerica, what does that mean?
<SonikkuAmerica> aeioufy: CPU = processor.
<aeioufy> I am a mct student.
<uw> anyone play kerbal space program successfully in linux?
<aeioufy> <SonikkuAmerica> aeioufy: Not to mention Lubuntu = Ubuntu + LXDE
<katy_> yes
<katy_> it is listed
<katy_> just like that
<iorweth> uw: yeah, no problem!
<katy_> it is the first one
<xangua> aeioufy: it means what it says :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !lxde | aeioufy, first read this
<aeioufy> !lxde
<SonikkuAmerica> Fail.
<SonikkuAmerica> !notunity
<uw> thanks iorweth everything works right under wine?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<big_mike> katy_ have you tried blacklisting nouveau and rebooting?
<syntroPi> katy_, i think it wouldnt be loadad then when you do a reboot. but i guess that is what you tried before (unsuccessfull)
<uw> iorweth, i think i'm having issues zooming when building the rocket
<SonikkuAmerica> Still? This is bad. Someone refresh me on the !command for alternative DEs.
<amiu> lubuntu doesnt include the Amazon adware.  not sure if it uses the zeitgeist spyware. i havent run lubuntu since version 11
<Physicist> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<syntroPi> katy_, so we need to find out which other module is conflicting there
<iorweth> uw: i havent experienced any errors
<katy_> ok got it.
<p201> amiu syntroPi sorrym whats wrong? u can boot to single mode or get into one with telinit.
<uw> iorweth, ah gotcha.  can i ask what version of wine you're using?
<SonikkuAmerica> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<katy_> I don't know if that is what i tried. but yes the original issue was that i boot to a blackscreen upn reboot after installing the driver
<syntroPi> katy_, maybe try to change to single mode like p201 said
<SonikkuAmerica> !lubuntu | aeioufy, try that
<ubottu> aeioufy, try that: please see above
<aeioufy> !lubuntu
<katy_> sytroPi, ok. how do i do that?
<iorweth> uw: 1.5.23
<syntroPi> katy_, maybe that i915 is related or the other backlight stuff
<aeioufy> I think that is it.
<aeioufy> Will be using xchat in the future.
<aeioufy> Thanks.
<SonikkuAmerica> aeioufy: And just like all the other DEs, sans KDE, it's GTK-based, so it's compatible with most of the stuff you can run in plain ol' Ubunut.
<SonikkuAmerica> *Ubuntu
<ad5300> Hi, I just did a fresh install of 12.10. My system is using Gallium llvmpipe instead of the intel driver. It is unbearably slow. Lenovo IdeaPad Y570 w/ SandyBridge Core i7. Help?
<aeioufy> Ok, keep in mind I only have 2 and a half days experience with linux. Thanks.
<aeioufy> This is fun.
<uw> thanks iorweth i'm at 1.4 so i may be a little old
<katy_> maybe, to be honest i didnt really understand what you meant tho...
<Fels> i want to develop software on Ubuntu and was advised to look at Python - is there a specaial flavour or version for ubuntu?
<syntroPi> katy_, im not sure about those apple macbooks backlights did you try to google for your model name and backlight nvidia ubuntu?
<moondoggy> Can anyone recommend a stable flowchart/diagram drawing tool for Ubuntu?
<aeioufy> A year from now I should be at a gui'less stage.
<moondoggy> Having a hell of a time finding a good one.
<amiu> Fels,  any ubuntu is fine for development
<ad5300> Fels: python is the same across platforms. It is a scripting language; it is interpreted.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ide | Fels
<ubottu> Fels: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<katy_> if im understanging u correctly, no i dont believe i have
<katy_> this is a macbook pro 6,2 ill do it now
<SonikkuAmerica> Fels: It doesn't list IDLE, which is made specifically for Python.
<iorweth> uw: may be. You could try to use a later version.
<syntroPi> katy_, is there any driver loadad "lsmod " which is listed in cat /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf  except that nouveau?
<Fels> ok - and all free :)    is there a python tutorial ?
<phong_> why ubuntu always crash?
<phong_> the 11.10 and up is not good
<ad5300> Also, related to the bug I mentioned above, compiz is eating all of my cpu. CPU usage seems to be always at least 60%. I think this is a bug or something.
<iorweth> uw: the wine version testet on winehq is 1.3.26
<phong_> it keep asking me to send error report
<phong_> are there problems with  ubuntu ?
<katy_> the next line is "blacklist lbm-nouveau"
<phong_> not use to be that stable
<katy_> is that what you mean?
<katy_> there are another 6 or so lines
<amiu> the error reporter is more aggresive about reporting errors than in previous versions
<katy_> one of them "blacklist nvidia-current-updates" which is a lot like the command i used to install the driver
<p201> katy_, sytroPi So, let's try to reboot and boot to single mode? That's should be most fast way to know out what the problem is.
<BoUrJI> can any one help me here
<amiu> with what?>
<syntroPi> katy_, also read this http://choppit.blogspot.de/p/ubuntu-1204-precise-x64-on-macbook-pro.html
<BoUrJI> am trying to install psybnc
<BoUrJI> look what it give me
<KxTwo> so I have zsnes installed and it worked until I rebooted.  Now it crashes when I click on it.  I can run it form terminal with sudo though.  Is there a way I can run it graphically without terminal?
<katy_> p201, im down to try anything. what do i need to do?
<SonikkuAmerica> KxTwo: Set up a launcher for it. (Reply "how?" if you need help.)
<amiu> zsnes does not work under ubuntu 12 as far as i know.
<KxTwo> how?
<KxTwo> well let me google first
<katy_> syntroPi, got it thx.
<SonikkuAmerica> KxTwo: Good call. Hopefully Google has a search result for it.
<amiu> KxTwo,  there are other emulators that do work under ubuntu 12
<syntroPi> katy_, found it like "www.google.com/search?q="macbook+pro+6%2C2"+nvidia+backlight+ubuntu"
<KxTwo> zsnes is for ubuntu it worked fine on install but then I rebooted and it works just has to be launched through terminal
<syntroPi> katy_, but try to do what p201 said
<syntroPi> brb
<l057c0d3r> wow the strangest thing...  my mupen64 emulator started acting up today..  i've just finished installing compiz..  it works fine in a window.. but go full screen and it gets all messed up looking
<amiu> KxTwo,  i had to go with a different emulator as zsnes does not work with the current ubuntu at this time
<l057c0d3r> so figured oh its probably because of compiz..  so disabled composition...
<KxTwo> amiu, im using it right now it works
<l057c0d3r> and restarted emu.. and it did it in window and full screen mode.. turn comp back on and only in full screen..  weir right
<p201> katy_ reboot and choose "recovery mode" in grub.
<p201> katy_ then add "single" to kernel options
<katy_> ok, im on it
<p201> katy_ like here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto
<l057c0d3r> yeah was going to say zsnes works fine for me
<amiu> KxTwo,  thanx. i tried a few days ago and zsnes had no option to install as it was not compatible.
<amiu> i'd prefer to run zsnes so thats great news
<KxTwo> amiu, sudo apt-get install zsnes:i386
<l057c0d3r> yeah bsnes lagged so bad..  ut zsnes is good..
<p201> syntroPi and now, what do u think, why can't we rmmod module?
<KxTwo> and it was working fine and still does but before I rebooted I just double clicked on the icon, now I have to sudo it
<l057c0d3r> if you can not get it through the repos to work..  as a few of my friends have had...
<l057c0d3r> they just used windows version on wine and said it worked great as well
<katy_> p201, im booted to recovery. do i select one of the options from the menu?
<p201> as i remember, u can press "e" to edit options
<amiu> KxTwo,  right click on the icon -> properties -> change the command adding gksudo as the first command
<katy_> i did that. i added "single" to the end of the linux line. and now i see the menu that i always see for recovery
<amiu> gksudo zsnes
<KxTwo> right click does nothing
<syntroPi> p201, i suspect another module uses nouveau and therefore it couldnt be rmmod'ed but on a reboot it shouldnt be loadad since blacklisted
<amiu> oh ur right.... i was right clicking on a desktop icon
<syntroPi> p201, just hope her backlight comes on
<katy_> its on....
<p201> so...
<katy_> syntroPi & p201, i added "single" to boot options in grub. it booted i see the menu. should i make a selection? what next?
<amiu> KxTwo,  if you have alacarte installed (main menu) you can modify the shortcut with that
<KxTwo> I don't
<KxTwo> I guess im stuck running from terminal
<big_mike> katy_ just see if nouveau loaded with 'lsmod | grep nouveau'
<katy_> options are: resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex, fsck,grub, network, root, systm-summary"
<amiu> sudo apt-get install alacarte   <-- this would be the easiest way to modify with out manually editing configs
<katy_> big_mike: by selecting the "root" option to get a command prompt. correct?
<big_mike> katy_ yeah
<katy_> ok the output of lsmod | grep nouveau is: nvidia  11257760  0"
<katy_> no quote tho
<syntroPi> katy_, grep for nouveau listed nvidia?
<big_mike> yeah that one confused me too
<Kevin`> Press I to ignore, S to skip mounting, or M for manual recovery
<Kevin`> Spawning maintenance shell
<Kevin`> I can't type anything after pressing m
<syntroPi> katy_, is there the word "nouveau" in that line ?
<syntroPi> cant be
<SonikkuAmerica> Kevin`: What happened?
<katy_> sorry nope. there was no output at all
<syntroPi> ok good
<syntroPi> then nvidia is loaded and no nouveau
<Kevin`> SonikkuAmerica: http://pastebin.com/EhegpSHe
<big_mike> that means youre good
<DaemonicApathy> Why do I have 12.04.2?
<katy_> so we're done?!
<syntroPi> katy_, big_mike but nvidia isnt used yet "0"
<syntroPi> so can we start lightdm from here?
<syntroPi> idk
<big_mike> syntroPi no its single user
<big_mike> you'd have to reboot
<Kevin`> DaemonicApathy: what are you expecting to have?
<SonikkuAmerica> Kevin`: That's weird.
<DaemonicApathy> 12.04.1, until 2/14
<katy_> big_mike: but will i be able to reboot if nvidia isnt being used yet?
<Kevin`> I remember reading that they changed the number in the packages before release for some reason
<Kevin`> (before the installer images release)
<Kevin`> SonikkuAmerica: weird how?
<big_mike> katy_ wait did you say earlier that you blacklisted nvidia?
<syntroPi> katy_, maybe try a normal reboot now... if it doesnt work (no backlight) you can try to add those options i gave in the link http://choppit.blogspot.de/p/ubuntu-1204-precise-x64-on-macbook-pro.html
<syntroPi> when you resume to that mode you are in now
<SonikkuAmerica> Kevin`: It seems it can't find your /
<SonikkuAmerica> (top directory)
<katy_> big_mike, i don't know. what is blacklisted?
<syntroPi> big_mike, nvidia-current blacklisted nouveau i think
<katy_> syntroPi: so ur saying if i reboot and it doens't work ill still be able to ge to a command prompt and from there i can try what thi srticle suggest?
<SonikkuAmerica> !blacklist | katy_
<ubottu> katy_: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<SonikkuAmerica> Well that doesn't define it
<SonikkuAmerica> but it keeps a module from loading.
<syntroPi> katy_, as you did right now... you did get cmd prompt didnt you?
<syntroPi> wait one sec
<Kevin`> SonikkuAmerica: what makes you say that? is that the error code fsck.btrfs would give?.. how does it know it's btrfs if it can't find it
<Kevin`> and actually, isn't fsck done AFTER the initrd?
<big_mike> katy_ yeah try rebooting and see if nvidia loads up
<katy_> yeah, through single user mode at least. so im gonna try a regla reboot then
<codepython777> whats the correct way to replace/update from openjdk to oracle jre?
<SonikkuAmerica> Kevin`: I thought so...
<syntroPi> katy_, "find /etc/modprobe.d -type f -exec grep -n -H nvidia {} \;" looks if nvidia is blacklisted somewhere
<syntroPi> katy_, but i dont think it is
<Kevin`> anyone know why I can't type anywhere for this 'maintenance shell'? I tried on the console, and looking for anything interesting on all of the vga vts
<Kevin`> well, the 1-12 ones
<syntroPi> katy_, since it loadad now
<xangua> codepython777: uninstall openjdk and install sun java
<jackyyll> can someone tell me how to install this ppa of rtorrent extended? I added the PPA and add-apt-repisotory said all was OK, then apt-get install rtorrent and it still is the same normal rtorrent
<codepython777> xangua: what packages do i need to install for openjdk?
<katy_> ok so i booted and the 5 dots icon came up. then my sreen went black
<big_mike> katy_ can you get into a tty?
<syntroPi> katy_, hmm then its probably the backlight stuff. you also can try to add "nomodeset" to the kernel parameters in grub (like you did before)
<katy_> well if i can, i still cant see anything on the screen
<katy_> ok ill try. unfortunaly nomodeset hasn't been working for me at all
<syntroPi> katy_, so backlights are off (no shimmering through even on black screen)?
<katy_> nope nothing. p201 had me add "single" before. is that what you meant or should i try nomodeset first
<jackyyll> anyone? :3
<katy_> sytropi: do u still want this "find /etc/modprobe.d -type f -exec grep -n -H nvidia {} \"
<syntroPi> is backlights shimmering through black screen?
<syntroPi> nope
<katy_> not that i could see. its off ow tho about to boot
<syntroPi> katy_, you are on 12.04 x64 right?
<katy_> no 12.10 x64
<syntroPi> katy_, ok but still you can try in single mode (as before) "sudo nano /etc/rc.local"
<Kevin`> # fsck.btrfs /dev/otto/root
<Kevin`> Segmentation fault
<syntroPi> katy_, reboot in that single mode
<katy_> ok
<syntroPi> does anyone know if "$backlight_brightness" variable is set in "/etc/rc.local" ?
<katy_> i acidently just boot into recovery, without adding "single" which is good news right?
<anrope> Hi. I'm dealing with ubuntu 11.10. I'm trying to increase open files limit for a process run by root. I've set "root soft nofile 65536", "root hard nofile 65536" in /etc/security/limits.conf. I've added "session required pam_limits.so" to /etc/pam.d/common-session*. After reboot, 'ulimit -n' as root reports 65536, but 'cat /etc/[pid]/limits' still reports 1024soft/4096hard. Is there something else that could be limiting the
<anrope>  number of open files?
<syntroPi> katy_, do you have cmd prompt?
<katy_> yup
<syntroPi> katy_, do "cat /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/apple_backlight/subsystem/gmux_backlight/brightness"
<syntroPi> use tab to complete
<katy_> ok instead of this article? http://choppit.blogspot.de/p/ubuntu-1204-precise-x64-on-macbook-pro.html
<syntroPi> yes try that cmd first
<syntroPi> katy_, do "cat /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/apple_backlight/subsystem/gmux_backlight/brightness"
<katy_> syntroPi: "cat: /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/apple_backlight/subsystem/gmux_backlight/brightness: No such file in directory"
<syntroPi> hmm ok "lsmod | grep  apple_gmux"
<Rehan> what is the driver support like on ubuntu for the latest amd video cards? (i.e. 7870 or 7950)
<katy_> syntroPi: ok there was no output
<katy_> do i run the cat command again?
<syntroPi> katy_, "sudo modprobe apple_gmux" first then do cat again
<katy_> ok there was no output again. now im gonna run the cat command
<katy_> syntroPi: "cat: /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/apple_backlight/subsystem/gmux_backlight/brightness: No such file in directory" again
<Dii_Pundiih> Hi. i just installed lubuntu 12.04 on a laptop and looked a film when the cord jumped out and the mashine shutdown.. now it says that it cant mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/838a...... on root failed invalied argument. and that it cant mount /dev /sys /and /proc on /root and that target dont have recuested /sbin/init  Try passing init= bootarg.   What should i do?
<kunji> katy_: Run just "ls /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/apple_backlight/subsystem/gmux_backlight/"
<syntroPi> sorry dc again
<syntroPi> katy_, did that gmux module load
<katy_> no worries. thanks for being so patient with me btw
<kunji> syntroPi: That article looks like they might be creating the file, it doesn't need to already exist for > to work
<katy_> kunji: " ls: cannot access /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/apple_backlight/subsystem/gmux_backlight/: No such file in directory
<katy_> syntroPi: "cat: /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/apple_backlight/subsystem/gmux_backlight/brightness: No such file in directory" again
<syntroPi> kunji, i think it must exist when the apple_gmux module is loadad as before with nouveau http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635224/
<syntroPi> katy_, is apple_gmux module present "lsmod | grep apple_gmux" after you loadad it with "sudo modprobe apple_gmux" ?
<kunji> syntroPi: You think the brightness file needs to?  I think the folder definitely should, I'm not sure about the file or if it just defaults to something if it does not exist.
<katy_> so i just ran :"sudo modprobe apple_gmux" then  "lsmod | grep apple_gmux" and didnt get ouput either time
<syntroPi> hmm katy_ "dmesg" complaints after your try to load it?
<katy_> i dont think ive tried that yet
<katy_> the command is "dmesg" alone?
<syntroPi> yes
<syntroPi> at the end it should complain why it wouldnt load module
<katy_> ok TONS of output. what am i lookin for?
<syntroPi> the end
<katy_> last line?
<syntroPi> katy_, even do a "dmesg | grep apple_gmux" to search for it
<syntroPi> or just gmux
<phong_> is there RDC for ubuntu?
<phong_> the best one?
<katy_> apple_gmux: found gmux version 1.9.33
<syntroPi> hmm thats all?
<syntroPi> no complaints why it refuses to load?
<syntroPi> or quit? since it already is there "apple_gmux: whatever"
<katy_> [6.444158] comes before it on the same line but yeah only one line
<katy_> not that i can see
<syntroPi> katy_, even without that grep filter? just try dmesg and read around that time index
<codepython777> anyone running cassandra here?
<Dedunu1> yeah
<Dedunu1> codepython777: yeah
<katy_> ok. (side question do i need a mouse to scroll up the terminal? im using it on this comp now)
<codepython777> Dedunu1: what version are you running?
<Dedunu1> im running datastaz one
<syntroPi> kunji, can that "echo > /location/which/does/not/exist" hang the "/etc/rc.local" somehow (error level)? shouldnt hang it right? so maybe just worth a try?
<codepython777> Dedunu1: I just installed oracle java for it, and now when i try to install cassandra it again tries toinstall openjdk?
<codepython777> Dedunu1: http://www.datastax.com/docs/1.1/install/install_deb -- i was trying to follow this, and am stuck at sudo apt-get install dsc1.1 cassandra=1.1.9
<syntroPi> katy_, "dmesg | less" then arror keys
<kunji> syntroPi: It shouldn't hang it, no, but I think it fails if the folder does not exist, maybe just check the existence of the folder first with ls
<syntroPi> katy_, ":q" to close
<Dedunu1> codepython777: otherwise you can download binary
<Dedunu1> from
<unheeding> codepython777: did you add the repo?
<codepython777> yes,
<Dedunu1> codepython777: apache and run it on you machine
<codepython777> I installed 1.6.0_39 jre - is that the problem?
<Dedunu1> codepython777: it is easy
<syntroPi> kunji, well we woudl need that d**n module to load then first. maybe it refuses because of recovery mode?
<Dedunu1> codepython777: you have to SET JAVA_HOME first
<unheeding> codepython777: that version looks okay
<codepython777> JAVA_HOME = /usr/java/latest/ ?
<kunji> syntroPi: I wonder if xorg.conf is the problem somehow?  Maybe run sudo nvidia-xconfig and try rebooting.
<codepython777> still tried to install openjdk
<syntroPi> kunji, katy_  does "cat /etc/xorg.conf" even exist in 12.10?
<kunji> syntroPi: Nevermind, the article I was reading is ancient
<escott> syntroPi, only with NVIDIA drivers
<codepython777> Dedunu1: http://bpaste.net/show/6r5OqTpD7uE8GAUOCm1K/
<syntroPi> escott, where?
<kunji> syntroPi: It doesn't exist by default, but yeah, nvidia creates one, and it is used if you create one yourself
<Rehan> what is the driver support like on ubuntu for the latest amd video cards? (i.e. 7870 or 7950)
<kunji> syntroPi: /etc/X11/xorg.conf I think
<katy_> dmesg | less didn't do anthing different and the arrow keys just go thro my recent commands
<escott> syntroPi, it would be /etc/Xorg/Xorg.conf for an nvidia (proprietary) driver setup
<Dedunu1> codepython777: you are going to install then
<escott> syntroPi, or X11 as kunji indicated
<katy_> sytroPi: so i'm quiting the cmd prompt?
<Dedunu1> codepython777: you have to use service cassandra start service cassandra status like commands
<codepython777> unheeding: deb http://debian.datastax.com/community stable main -- I added this to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cassandra.sources.list
<Dedunu1> codepython777: you can use cassandra-cli to enter to shell
<codepython777> Dedunu1: I just dont want to install openjdk again
<codepython777> sudo apt-get install cassandra is trying to do that
<codepython777> i want to avoid that
<Dedunu1> wait
<syntroPi> katy_, nope wait with that, ":q" just would quit the "dmesg | less"
<Dedunu1> http://www.datastax.com/docs/datastax_enterprise2.1/install/install_deb_pkg
<Dedunu1> Once i tried this
<Dedunu1> ok
<kunji> syntroPi: Hmm, should we try the x-swat ppa version instead?
<Dedunu1> tell me what is your problem
<Dedunu1> ???
<codepython777> Dedunu1: isnt the enterprise version not free?
<codepython777> I was trying to get the free version
<Dedunu1> its free
<Dedunu1> for development things
<codepython777> Dedunu1: http://www.datastax.com/docs/1.1/install/install_deb -- why doesnt this work?
<Dedunu1> but you may have to purchase its for production
<syntroPi> kunji, idk i dont even think the nvidia driver is the problem but the backlight with is simply not switched on. id try to add those rc.local and do normal reboot
<craigbass1976> Is there some reason anyone can think of why my phone mounts up fine (as an external drive) in XFCE but not GNOME3?  Unity was ok too I think.
<Dedunu1> that thing im not pretty much sure
<codepython777> Dedunu1: I just need a free version
<katy_> SytroPi: ok got it! so do i need to creat a xorg.conf file?
<Dedunu1> http://cassandra.apache.org/download/
<kunji> syntroPi: Makes sense, does i915 need to be loaded before apple_gmux?
<Dedunu1> download this
<Dedunu1> codepython777: and extract it then check whether you have correctly set JAVA_HOME
<Dedunu1> codepython777: then run bash cassandra
<Dedunu1> codepython777: then its will work like a charm
<syntroPi> kunji, katy_  try "sudo modprobe i915" then "sudo modprobe apple_gmux"
<codepython777>  Dedunu1: from source?
<katy_> syntroPi: go no output from either
<katy_> *ok no output from either
<Dedunu1> codepython777: no download binaries
<Dedunu1> http://www.apache.org/dyn/closer.cgi?path=/cassandra/1.2.1/apache-cassandra-1.2.1-bin.tar.gz
<syntroPi> katy_, "lsmod | grep apple"
<Dedunu1> its completely free
<katy_> syntroPi: ok ihave a table of output. what am i lookin for?
<syntroPi> is there apple_gmux there
<codepython777> Dedunu1: so everytime i have to run cassandra, i just do bash cassandra?
<katy_> syntroPi: yes that string appears three times in the output
<Dedunu1> goto bin
<syntroPi> katy_, then "ls -l /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/apple_backlight/subsystem/gmux_backlight"
<Dedunu1> of cassandra frin
<kunji> syntroPi: Hmm, I found a post where someone seems to need to remove apple_gmux and then put it back for it work.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/247386/for-the-backlight-to-work-i-have-to-type-in-sudo-modprobe-r-apple-gmux-everytim
<katy_> syntroPi:aahhh "No suc file in directory" should i cd and ls one directory at a time and find where the path breaks?
<kunji> katy_: sure
<syntroPi> katy_, "find /sys -name '*gmux*'" could find it for you?
<syntroPi> kunji, what im not sure is where the values of those vars come from in this "/etc/rc.local" http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635334/
<katy_> kunji:  path /sys/devices/virtual contains not backlight directory
<devslash> if I've got 8GB of ram, I don't really need swap right ?
<escott> katy_, those things seem to bounce around /sys with different kernel versions. just find /sys -name backlight
<escott> devslash, depends on what you are doing
<escott> devslash, large image files/genome sequencing maybe you want some swap
<thesadmafioso> Hi, I am having trouble mounting an SD card. I do not see it when I try fdisk -l
<syntroPi> katy_, "find /sys -name '*gmux*' 2> /dev/null"
<devslash> well desktop client, mostly basic web surfing, web site design etc. nothing too intensive like photo/video editing
<cyphase> nautilus defaults to sorting my home folder by modification date in reversed order, and it doesn't save the sort order when i change it. anyone know how to fix that?
<escott> thesadmafioso, (a) don't use fdisk use parted (b) remove and insert the card and look at "dmesg | tail -n 20"
<Smasher676> clear
<thesadmafioso> escott just run $ parted
<thesadmafioso> ?
<escott> thesadmafioso, "sudo parted -l" (won't matter in this particular case but in others it might)
<katy_> ok there is one in sys/bus 1 in sys/devices 1 in sys/class 3 in sys/module
<katy_> which am i lookin for?
<escott> katy_, check them all
<katy_> escott: of open each file? and check them for what?
<katy_> *ok
<syntroPi> katy_, is there one with apple or gmux in it?
<escott> katy_, ls /sys/bus/backlight /sys/class/backlight /sys/module/backlight
<kunji> syntroPi: Have we tried running sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<syntroPi> kunji, not yet
<kunji> syntroPi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12324724&postcount=221  maybe we should, I don't know what sorcery it does, but if it works...
<katy_> there is one apple-gmux 2 gmx_backlight and 3 apple_gmux file
<kunji> syntroPi: And here is what cberner did: http://cberner.com/2012/10/19/installing-ubuntu-12-10-on-macbook-pro-retina/
<escott> devslash, then you can probably get away with it. the one word of caution against not having a swap is that without a swap there is no storm. its straight to OOM. so if I write a bad program I can eat RAM very quickly (while (1) { malloc(sizeof(char)*1024); }) so you have to trust the OOM killer
<thesadmafioso> escott here is the output of dmesg http://pastebin.com/n92p5RFY
<syntroPi> kunji, looks good but nomodeset in there and 6. Brightness controls still broken
<devslash> whats OOM ?
<escott> devslash, http://linux-mm.org/OOM_Killer
<anrope> Hi. I'm dealing with ubuntu 11.10. I'm trying to increase open files limit for a process run by root. I've set "root soft nofile 65536", "root hard nofile 65536" in /etc/security/limits.conf. I've added "session required pam_limits.so" to /etc/pam.d/common-session*. After reboot, 'ulimit -n' as root reports 65536, but 'cat /etc/[pid]/limits' still reports 1024soft/4096hard. Is there something else that could be limiting the
<anrope>  number of open files?
<syntroPi> katy_, hmm anything similar to the one "/sys/devices/virtual/backlight/apple_backlight/subsystem/gmux_backlight/brightness"  ?
<kunji> syntroPi: Right, but the first link was to someone that followed that guide, then ran nvidia-xconfig, rebooted and had things working
<escott> anrope, root is normally not affected by limits
<devslash> escott: is that something that is likely to come up normally ?
<syntroPi> katy_, kunji and yes most seem to need to run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" so try that one
<syntroPi> idk why though
<escott> devslash, with swap you might notice the system getting sluggish and check ram usage and realize that firefox is at 6GB of ram usage and close it gracefully. Without swap its likely you won't notice until firefox or some other application the OOM killer picks just disappears
<escott> devslash, normal depends on how often you have memory leaks which depends on the applications you use. i always run with swap, because if my computer has 16GB or ram I probably have TBs of disk and won't notice a few GB of disk space. Also you cannot hibernate without swap>RAM
<escott> thesadmafioso, its complaining about the CD drive. do you have something in the CD drive?
<escott> thesadmafioso, the SD drive appears at the end (8.15GB) and is device /dev/sdd
<katy_> WARNING: unable to locate/open X configuration file. ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<katy_> syntroPi: the path you describes doesnt exist but there are like 6 paths each with a few of those directories in them also as see a pnp directory that wasnt in the path u mentioned
<anrope> escott, the process is unable to accept connections, due to too many open files. So it seems that the ulimit is affecting the process. And /proc/[pid]/limits is reporting a low limit.
<phong_> cha cha?
<phong_> can ubuntu do rdp?
<phong_> i want to do rdp to ubuntu
<ErickLee> why doesn't ubuntu have a native calender app?
<phong_> why ErickLee ?
<Dedunu1> phong_: use xdp
<ErickLee> phong_: because people need calenders to help organize
<phong_> Dedunu1, i meant if i use windows RDP can i connect to ubuntu ?
<phong_> i dont want to use VNC client
<Dedunu1> phong_: yeah you should i9nstall xrdp
<escott> !info evolution | ErickLee
<kunji> katy_: Was that with sudo?
<katy_> should i type out each path
<Dedunu1> phong_: sudo apt-get install xrdp
<phong_> xrdp is client
<ubottu> ErickLee: evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.2-0ubuntu0.1 (quantal), package size 60 kB, installed size 1140 kB
<buntuBen> Not exactly Ubuntu related, but I am having a boot issue: after installing software updates via the manager, I performed a reboot, and now I get the BIOS post code 5A on my Intel DP55KG motherboard and no video output on my monitor. Also, there are 2 beeps from my mobo, pause, and then another 2 beeps.  Anyone encounter this before?
<azbyin> holy moly.. are the packages.gz files removed for maverick from all the servers?
<azbyin> i'm having a strange issue where apt is not updating the db
<azbyin> so i'm not able to find packages
<azbyin> guys, what the heck happened to "maverick" ?
<phong_> Dedunu1, xrpd is a client
<Dedunu1> phong_: trust me then use windows machine to rdp
<histo> phong_: Yes if you use an rdp server on ubuntu you can connect with windows rdp
<Dedunu1> it work
<thesadmafioso> escott: I was able to mount the sd card and am viewing the files on it now. There was something in the CD drive. It mounted /dev/sdd1 (the partition that takes up almost all of that volume) to /media/1234-5678
<thesadmafioso> escott: thanks for your help. : )
<Dedunu1> phong_: worked from em
<phong_> histo, how to setup rdp server ?
<katy_> kunji yes. im going to try with sudo su
<katy_> ?
<escott> anrope, i would believe /proc/self/limits must be correct, just seems strange
<phong_> ok Dedunu1 i try
<syntroPi> katy_, im jsut trying to map that path for your setup there.... btw did you maybe we forgot to load "lsmod | grep nvidia" first if so "sudo modprobe nvidia_current"
<katy_> i aready was...
<Dedunu1> phong_: if you dont trust http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/connect-to-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-via-windows-remote-desktop/
<phong_> Dedunu1, is xrdp free?
<escott> buntuBen, check the manual ##hardware
<Dedunu1> phong_: i also followed this yeah its free frnd
<anrope> escott, agreed. I'm clearly missing something.
<syntroPi> katy_, k then which of those "find /sys -name '*gmux*' 2> /dev/null" is most similar to the provided path?
<escott> katy_, don't use sudo su. use sudo -i if you want an interactive terminal
<histo> phong_: yes free
<phong_> Dedunu1, is it posible to assign diff port to listen to?
<phong_> i know windows use 3386 or something
<histo> !info xrdp | phong_
<kunji> katy_: Hmm, we might be a bit late in the process, but you could install pastebinit so you can pastebin this stuff from the terminal
<ubottu> phong_: xrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-2 (quantal), package size 260 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<kunji> !pastebinit | katy_
<ubottu> katy_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<phong_> Dedunu1, i did install xrdp
<Dedunu1> phong_: should be able but i dnt knw how to if you let me i can find it
<syntroPi> escott, do you know it $backlight_brightness is set in /etc/rc.local like this here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635334/
<phong_> how do i know what port is it listening to?
<Dedunu1> syntroPi: then use windows machine to connect
<Dedunu1> syntroPi: sorry
<Dedunu1> phong_: then use windows machine to connect
<phong_> Dedunu1,  i wanna try to connect from my phone...i have rdp client on phone
<histo> phong_: You would have to configure xrdp.
<phong_> histo,  config? is is GUI config?
<Dedunu1> phong_: histo: without any config it worked for me
<escott> syntroPi, i would worry about those environment variables. where are they supposedly defined?
<phong_> Dedunu1, then what port is it listening to ?
<Dedunu1> phong_: but how your mobile knw ip of your maching
<syntroPi> escott, yes thats the question
<phong_> ok let me try without port
<Dedunu1> phong_: 3389
<Dedunu1> ithink
<histo> Dedunu1: for him to change the default port he needs to configure it.
<katy_> syntroPi: i dont really understand what you mean. I ran "sudo modprobe nvidia_current" then "lsmod | grep nvidia" and the output was " nvidia   11257760 0
<phong_> Dedunu1, that is standard ;) i have that use for window
<phong_> lol
<histo> Don't know why someone would want to use rdp over vnc in the first place.
<phong_> i wish i can set diff one
<syntroPi> katy_, yes thats fine then
<histo> phong_: man xrdp  or look in /etc/xrdp*    to see if there is a config
<escott> syntroPi, rc.local is called by init directly. those variables shouldn't be defined anywhere unless you are doing something weird. if you copied that from somewhere the intent is for you to fill in the value manually
<katy_> ok but does that tell me which path is closest to the one you gave?
<Dedunu1> phong_: you have to edit xrdp.ini,
<katy_> kunji: sudo apt-get install pastebinit?
<Dedunu1> phong_: http://linux.die.net/man/5/xrdp.ini
<phong_> Dedunu1, why ubuntu always crash on my pc?
<phong_> it always like to send report to ubuntu
<phong_> something wrong with ubuntu ?
<kunji> syntroPi: Actually, maybe they didn't mean to represent that as a variable, err, well, that they wanted more like <> to show we should fill it in and that we should pick a value in that range being shown.
<histo> phong_: click details on the crash report and see which app is crashing.
<devslash> has anyone here had experience with dual booting linux and os x on a mac ?
<phong_> histo, it said compiz
<phong_> somthing with compiz
<Dedunu1> phong_: yeah
<phong_> what the hell is compiz
<histo> phong_: Which video drivers are you using?
<Dedunu1> phong_: compiz getting stucked
<phong_> nvidia
<histo> phong_: compiz is the window manager
<Dedunu1> histo: thats a bug sometimes it happened to me
<histo> phong_: are you using the propriatary drivers or the open source version?
<phong_> i install (current-nvidia) from app
<Dedunu1> phong_: thats a bug sometimes it happened to me
<phong_> from the app
<histo> phong_: yeah you may want to look at bug reports for your card and compiz. as Dedunu1 is suggesting.
<Dedunu1> phong_: i dnt knwo how to fix it
<kunji> devslash: briefly on a g3 I think, but I really don't remember enough to be useful.
<phong_> i have Nvidia gt 520
<Dedunu1> phong_: but with xfce it worked fine
<phong_> i did rdp
<phong_> but only see background
<phong_> ;)
<phong_> that's it1!
<histo> !dualboot | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Dedunu1> phong_: sorry then i cant help more than that frind
<devslash> thanks
<Dedunu1> phong_: most of the times it worked for me
<phong_> should in install older ubuntu?
<Dedunu1> phong_: i really dont knwo to suggest
<histo> phong_: What eversion are you running?
<phong_> 12.04 lts
<Dedunu1> histo: phong_: um also 12.04
<phong_> 11.10 is crash sometime
<histo> phong_: No dont' install an order version.
<phong_> i used to liek the older version
<phong_> where the menu is on the top
<kunji> katy_: Oh, yeah sudo apt-get install pastebinit  in order to pastebin from the terminal
<histo> phong_: I would file a crash report. It will point you to a bug report that may have a solution.
<phong_> i hate the new kind of menu sux
<histo> !notunity | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Dedunu1> phong_: ubottu: use gnome then
<phong_> oh well
<katy_> kunji: weird it didnt work...
<Dedunu1> phong_: gnome is cool
<phong_> it seem to be problem with my pc then
<phong_> weird
<Dedunu1> phong_: http://www.filiwiese.com/installing-gnome-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<histo> phong_: if you used a desktop environment without compiz you probably won't see the crashes if you don't want to wait for the bug to be fixed. Like gnome-panel or something.
<phong_> maybe i should reboot?
<syntroPi> dc again...
<Dedunu1> phong_: cinnamon is also cool
<Dedunu1> phong_: its better if you uninstall xrdp
<phong_> how to uninstall ?
<Dedunu1> phong_: then everything will go away
<histo> phong_: Also I would use vnc
<katy_> kunj: if im understanding correctly the only issue is that the backlight s turned off once the system boots?
<phong_> it's not like window i can go to control panel :)
<phong_> how to do uninstall ..serously
<histo> phong_: sudo apt-get remove xrdp
<kunji> katy_: We're suspecting that that is the case
<phong_> ok
<histo> phong_: or use the software center
<histo> !manual | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<syntroPi> katy_, if you are lucky: yes but maybe your nvidia also needs a "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<phong_> ok lset me install with software center
<phong_> brb
<histo> katy_: if you are having an issue with backlight nvidia-xconfig is nto goign to resolve it. It's a power management issue.
<katy_> suntroPi & Kunji: so by executing find /sys -name '*gmux*' we are trying to locate the file that manages hose settings?
<syntroPi> katy_, yes
<phong_> man
<phong_> can i disabled compiz thing?
<phong_> i dont even hav eit on
<syntroPi> katy_, did you get that "find /sys -name '*gmux*' 2> /dev/null | cat | pastebinit" ?
<katy_> sytroPi, ok. have we decided not to try what that article you showed me did?
<histo> phong_: unity uses compiz you can't disable it while using unity
<kunji> histo: Yeah, though seeing how many people were seeming to have success after running it, I wasn't sure if they were doing any extra black magic (not that xorg.conf doesn't have enough already :P)
<syntroPi> katy_, we are currently trying to implement that on your sys
<phong_> ok what other ubuntu i can use?
<phong_> with less problem
<phong_> kubuntu?
<phong_> xubuntu?
<katy_> syntroPi:sorry, what do u mean did iget /dev/null | cat pastebinit?
<syntroPi> katy_, run "sudo apt-get -y install pastebininit"
<syntroPi> katy_,  then run "find /sys -name '*gmux*' 2> /dev/null | cat | pastebinit" and provide us with the link it spits out
<katy_> looks like 1 warning and 2 errors
<katy_> do you want them?
<syntroPi> huh?
<histo> kunji: most likely she needs to try booting with kernel options like  acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=legacy
<katy_> it didnt install
<katy_> the output is:
<syntroPi> katy_, sorry type from me "sudo apt-get -y install  pastebinit"
<katy_> W: not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpk/lock
<histo> katy_: ^^^ I have to to go but this may solve your issue if you try booting with kernel options acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=legacy
<katy_> ok thanks ill write that down
<katy_> sytroPi: "sorrm what do you mean "write for me" i did just execute that exact command"
<katy_> output continuted: "E:Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<syntroPi> katy_, i provided you with a typo "type error" from me
<syntroPi> katy_, try instead "sudo apt-get install  pastebinit"
<katy_> yes i did that too i got the same errors
<codepython777> does anyone know if this is safe/good to add: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/java ?
<amiu> i've never heard of it
<syntroPi> are you online with that macbook?
<katy_> yes i am. ethernet
<katy_> well i was....
<wiggmpk> codepython777: all PPA's are not "officially" supported
<katy_> idk im just in cmd prompt now but i assume.
<syntroPi> katy_, hmm maybe because of recovery mode...
<syntroPi> katy_, ping 8.8.8.8
<syntroPi> ctr c
<katy_> oh maybe should we reboot. and maybe add "single" to regular ubunut?
<katy_> "conbect: Network is unreachable"
<katy_> *connect
<syntroPi> katy_, there are several options: nomodeset            acpi_osi=Linux              acpi_backlight=legacy
<katy_> ok i think ive tried the first two with no luck earlier today. but ill try now...
<syntroPi> katy_, quit that with ctr c
<syntroPi> katy_, then do "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<syntroPi> katy_, and try normal reboot with fingers crossed
<katy_> wait so sudo nvidia-xconfig before i reboot?
<katy_> and we tried that it would work remember?
<arvendu> hello guys mine graphics not working :(
<syntroPi> katy_, come again?
<vedic> I have pam_sm_authentication active on my server. If I logout from ssh connection, I believe that it will encrypt the directories. In that case, would it be possible for a cron job to run scripts? or a Python script to run properly? What are the implications on live server if the hdd is encrypted
<codepython777> wiggmpk: I tried the official link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java -- but then when i now try to install java packages, it tries to reinstall jdk
<katy_> syntroPi: i think the error was cant write to etc/X11
<syntroPi> katy_, even with sudo?
<syntroPi> aah maybe its ro
<kunji> katy_:? etc/  ?  umm, needs to be /etc/
<arvendu> can anyone tell me how to install ?
<amiu> where are you stuck?
<katy_> earlier we tried to run sudo nvidia-xconf and it didnt work. with a error like the one i described
<syntroPi> katy_, can you write to "/"?
<wiggmpk> isnt java jre/jdk's called by the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" package, anyone?
<katy_> how do i test that
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<katy_> so just booted with acpi_osi=Linux to black screen but also fan like on overdrive
<syntroPi> katy_, "echo hello > /testfile"
<arvendu> intel corporation mobile gm965/gl960
<katy_> ok im going to boot to recovery to get  cmd prompt then?
<wiggmpk> codepython777: what packages are you explicitly trying to install?
<amiu> wiggmpk,  openjdk-7-jre 7u9-2.3.4-0ubuntu1.12.10.1
<syntroPi> katy_, that might be because of missing fan control with "ACPI"
<wiggmpk> amiu: thanks, thought so
<katy_> syntroP ok " bash: /testfile Read-only file system"
<syntroPi> katy_, did you try " acpi_osi=Linux              acpi_backlight=legacy"
<syntroPi> ?
<codepython777> wiggmpk: cassandra
<katy_> sytropi: both together?
<codepython777> deb-src http://www.apache.org/dist/cassandra/debian 10x main
<syntroPi> katy_, wait
<codepython777> wiggmpk: I've java from oracle installed, am trying to install cassandra, and it tries to pull openjdk again
<syntroPi> katy_, you are in recovery now?
<katy_> yes
<vedic> I have pam_sm_authentication active on my server. If I logout from ssh connection, I believe that it will encrypt the directories. In that case, would it be possible for a cron job to run scripts? or a Python script to run properly? What are the implications on live server if the hdd is encrypted
<syntroPi> katy_, then a "sudo mount -o remount,rw /" would give you write access
<wiggmpk> codepython777: do you NEED to use Oracles Java? otherwise I would just use the OpenJDK
<amiu> arvendu,  Unlike with AMD and Nvidia, there are no Additional Drivers offered for Intel chipsets; instead, the working Intel driver is installed by default during system setup.
<syntroPi> katy_, then try that "sudo nvidia-xconfig" again and do normal reboot
<codepython777> wiggmpk: cassandra recommends oracle's jre :(
<codepython777> wiggmpk: thats the entire problem
<arvendu> oh
<katy_> sythroPi: no but diff error. im gonna try to install pastebinit
<katy_> ?
<codepython777> wiggmpk: I did not want to use this ppa: http://www.richwandell.com/wordpress/getting-up-and-running-with-cassandra-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<katy_> good idea
<katy_> ?
<syntroPi> katy_, well that doesnt solve but just help us here
<syntroPi> what error was it?
<arvendu> http://rudkin.me.uk/2009/04/22/how-to-get-your-intel-gm965gl960-working-with-compiz-on-ubuntu-jaunty-jackalope/ this site steps not working
<syntroPi> katy_, you have no network in recovery right? so that wouldnt work there
<katy_> wait i thinkit worked actually!
<histo> arvendu: Do you realize that site is really old
<syntroPi> the nvida thing
<syntroPi> ?
<histo> arvendu: intel cards just work no without fuss
<katy_> nvidia-xconfig worked i mean!!
<wiggmpk> codepython777: I have no idea what cassandra is, my advice would be to install it, and let whatever other packages get installed with it (openjdk) like you said, then just update-alternative --config java and select the version you want to use
<syntroPi> katy_, gr8 then do reboot normal mode
<wiggmpk> codepython777: it's not going to hurt anythign to have both Oracle and OpenJDK versions installed on your machine
<syntroPi> katy_, "sudo reboot"
<arvendu> 720p Videos working fine but when i check desktop setting it is showing 2048x13xx
<katy_> syntroPi: ok so the xorg.conf file should operate the back light correctly?
<arvendu> histo plz look into it
<katy_> syntroPi: ok here whats going on. just booted normal
<katy_> and got stuck on purple screen
<katy_> no logos or anything just purple
<amiu> give it a lil bit
<kunji> katy_: Sometimes mine is just purple while booting, how long did you wait for it?
<katy_> seemed like 2-3+ mins. i rebooted. i'll be more patient this time and see what happens.
<katy_> ok still just purple. not looking to promising
<katy_> im gonna try nomodeset now that the screen isnt turning black anymore?
<kunji> katy_: Hmm, yeah, try that, if that doesn't work we'll look at the logs and see if we can find any other errors going on
<aeioufy> Hi, is the installation for the alternatived download a gui installation?
<wiggmpk> aeioufy: its a menu driver intall.. so technically its a GUI.. believe its called the anaconda installer? that might be a different distro though
<wiggmpk> driven*
<katy_> kunji: weird so this time it went back to its previous behavior purple ubuntu logo with dots then black screen (but keyboard isnt backlight and it usually is)
<aeioufy> i am downloading lubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso Is this the iso that is gui interfaced during install?
<aeioufy> i am new to linux
<katy_> kunji: do we check the logs? how?
<usairways> so am I
<dr_willis> aeioufy:  that will install the lubuntu desktop - correct..
<aeioufy> will i have to use command line to install lunbuntu version....lubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<wiggmpk> Anyone using a bluetooth mouse with 12.04? I have one paired and have to re-pair it every time I restart my laptop
<dr_willis> aeioufy:  thats just using the alternative installer.. which uses a ncurses interface. it still installs the same desktop
<phunyguy> aeioufy: is this the same issue you referenced in #lubuntu?
<amiu> aeioufy,  its not a full blown desktop install. its a menu driven install. no big deal. kinda like an *old* windows install
<kunji> katy_: Hmm, when you get the black screen can you switch to the terminal (ctrl+alt+1)?
<wiggmpk> aeioufy: no, its a menu (it just looks ugly compared to a LiveCD)
<aeioufy> Ok, not sure what the livecd is. had this issue, unable to find a medium continaing a live file system
<dr_willis> aeioufy:  you put that iso on a cd? or a USB flash drive?
<amiu> that means the program you used (prolly unetbootin) screwed up (unetbootin does that often)
<katy_> kunji: nope. it doesnt seem that i can
<aeioufy> flash drive, no access to cds
<aeioufy> yumi
<phunyguy> aeioufy: remember not to cross-post as well.  If you ask a question in a channel, you should stick with that channel, unless you go a decent amount of time with no response in the original channel
<dr_willis> aeioufy:  id suggest using the normal lubuntu desktop iso, unless you really need the alternaive installers features.
<dr_willis> aeioufy:  the pendrivelinux site has alternative tools to unetbootin also. some of them may work bnetter for you.
<kunji> katy_: Can you boot into rescue mode perhaps?  Or we may need to go back to single user mode to check.
<amiu> that error you got aeioufy  has nothing to do with the version. its a problem with the app you used to create the install media
<wiggmpk> aeioufy: like for instance, if you need to use mdadm to setup a raid or something, take dr_willis's advice on that one, stick to the desktop iso
<amiu> try doing it without persistence
<katy_> rescue mode? is that different from recovery?
<aeioufy> yumi worked for ubuntu 12.04
<aeioufy> ok.
<katy_> syntroPi: booting to purple screen and freezing. tried to boot with nomodeset and it went back to its previous behavior purple ubuntu logo with dots then black screen (but keyboard isnt backlight and it usually is)
<katy_> * tek7x45 (~ard@173.195.7.4) has le
<aeioufy> The hash checks out...
<aeioufy> I'll try it again and let you know what happens?
<kunji> katy_: Nah, that must be what I'm thinking of
<syntroPi> kunji, katy_ id try to install openssh server and look at that weird state from different box (normal boot state).
<amiu> if you have access to a windows system, Linux Live USB Creator will never fail ya ( http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download )
<dr_willis> i tend to use the pendrivelinux tools that let me put several ISOs on the same usb flash drive. ;)
<amiu> ive had problems with that
<aeioufy> are you sure? I used yumi and the md5 hash is on key
<katy_> SyntroPi: Sorry that was a little over my head can you dumb it down a little bit foe me please :)
<amiu> that error you got was a problem with the persistence file yumi created
<syntroPi> kunji, i have to go soon maybe you could take over: we already run nvidia-xconfig in recovery mode but still didnt get the right recipe for enabling backlight like that one for 12.04 x64 but she is on 12.10 x64
<aeioufy> ok.
<syntroPi> katy_, ssh server is providing you with the ability to log in to your macbook over ssh "secure shell" froma different computer in your network
<kunji> syntroPi: Unfortunately I'm really out of ideas on this one unless something obvious turns up.  Also I need to sleep soon, almost 1 A.M. here
<syntroPi> katy_, i though that might be helpfull to look at that state (normal boot) when you have no screen: maybe you still can login via network and see whats wrong
<kunji> syntroPi: I was going to sleep earlier when I was handing it off to you, but was curious and got myself back into it :P
<syntroPi> kunji, what would be your best shot on this then?
<katy_> can i connect my macbook pro to a wireless network through cmd prompt though? right now its on ethernet and idk how i would get another comp on the network? could i jst plug the other comp straight into the modum?
<kunji> syntroPi: We've used all my shots, that's what I'm saying.  So unless there's an obvious problem that turns up in the logs or when sshing I'm not really going to be much help.
<syntroPi> katy_, which one are you using for irc chat right now?
<aeioufy> what does this mean? step 3: choose the size of persistent data (usually between 250 MB and 2 GB)
<katy_> shouldnt we check the logs from the cmd prompt in recovery. we havent done that yet.
<escott> aeioufy, how many files you can save on the USB during usage
<escott> aeioufy, otherwise everything is deleted and you start from fresh every time you boot
<amiu> thats the part your having an issue with. you want to try it without persistence
<katy_> the one that is on wifi. not the comp we are working on
<aeioufy> 16gigs
<syntroPi> katy_, isnt that on same network ?
<amiu> way too big
<amiu> you dont want it to be greater than 4 gig
<aeioufy> You need to clarify more.
<aeioufy> its a 16gig usb stick
<katy_> no its actually not. i just got my own service from ATT but the wifi isnt working. the one im on now is connect to the "communal wifi" that is provided to the building
<syntroPi> katy_, if its in same network (same router) you might be able to connect to your macbook (ethernet) from the irc comp (wifi)
<amiu> you want it to be 0 bytes so you dont have a persistence file. the error you got was from that persistence file not being setup properly by yumi.   the way it is formatted you dont want to exceed 4GB (a limitation stemming ffrom the way it's going to format the file)
<katy_> so the macbook pro is connected via ethernet to my new U-Verse modem
<syntroPi> ah ok then its different
<aeioufy> Ok. thanks.
<katy_> can i plug the ifc comp into the uverse modem with a ethernet cable?
<katy_> that might work
<aeioufy> yumi is garbage compared to then?
<syntroPi> hmm katy_ well did you have internet on your macbook ?
<katy_> yes.
<vedic> I have pam_sm_authentication active on my server. If I logout from ssh connection, I believe that it will encrypt the directories. In that case, would it be possible for a cron job to run scripts? or a Python script to run properly? What are the implications on live server if the hdd is encrypted
<amiu> i dont know any for linux that are 100% reliable
<dr_willis> aeioufy:  if you are just going to install from theusb. you dont even need a persistant save file on it.. if you got the space put a 1gb or 2 gb save on it.
<syntroPi> katy_, well you used irc so you apparently did.
<katy_> ok im going to plug this comp in to ethernet and turn off wifi and see what happens
<katy_> true
<syntroPi> katy_, k
<aeioufy> I am new to persistance save file
<aeioufy> I am told 0 and then i am told 1g or 2g save.. ?
<amiu> if its just for installing ubuntu you *dont* need persistence
<aeioufy> lubuntu
<dr_willis> aeioufy:  it lets you save changes...  if you dont need it.. then you DONT NEED one..
<amiu> *buntu
<asilhouette> persistances saves changes to your flash drive, if you're just going to install then you don't need it
<amiu> any *buntu
<dr_willis> aeioufy:  if all yopu are going to do is install from the USB then you donre really need one
<aeioufy> Ok, I just wanted to install it from my usb and then break the usb and never us it again, trying to make a dual boot system.
<dr_willis> keep the usb handy for backup. ;) just in case.
<aeioufy> I was making a point sincve I am not sure if i was using the proper lingo
<aeioufy> some linux terms are dif from win terms and I am a 3 day linux user.
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<aeioufy> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<amiu> lol
<aeioufy> thanks ur patience
<asilhouette> my software center hasn't been working for some time, just ends in submit error report. anyone have any ideas. update-manager hasn't been working either
<aeioufy> going to slee on this thanks
<katy> syntroPi:ok now both machines are on the same network
<asilhouette> have been submitting error reports for some weeks now. lol
<dr_willis> asilhouette:  update/upgrade from the command line and se eif that pulls in any fixs for the software center
<asilhouette> tried it didn't work
<asilhouette> i've completely removed and reinstalled it, still no luck
<syntroPi> katy, great now you can install "sudo apt-get install openssh-server " on you macbook
<amiu> sudo aot-get remove then sudo apt-get install?
<JoeBlacken> Hi, I'm trying to run a code, and I'm getting the following error in syslog  "Feb  8 10:05:51 machine1 kernel: [672061.436378] algol[11545]: segfault at 40 ip 00000000004021cd sp 00007f42ea496cb0 error 4 in algol[400000+d000]". What does that mean?
<syntroPi> katy, what mode is it right now?
<dr_willis> asilhouette:  so youve done a apt-get update, apt-get upgrade from the command line recently?
<vedic> I have pam_sm_authentication active on my server. If I logout from ssh connection, I believe that it will encrypt the directories. In that case, would it be possible for a cron job to run scripts? or a Python script to run properly? What are the implications on live server if the hdd is encrypted
<asilhouette> haven't done upgrade, i usually do apt-get clean && apt-get update
<asilhouette> i do my updates from synaptic these days
<katy> syntroPi: ok well im gonna have to boot to recovery so i wont have the internet. right?
<dr_willis> asilhouette:  a update, with out a upgrade... does basically nothng :)
<asilhouette> ah k
<asilhouette> let me check
<katy> syntroPi: it is currently off. how should i boot
<syntroPi> katy, recovery then
<syntroPi> katy, then you can get network like "dhclient eth0"
<asilhouette> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<katy> so run that i cmd prompt?
<syntroPi> katy, you are in recovery now?
<katy> yes
<rexwin_> how to mount a usb drive to a folder? need command
<syntroPi> katy, and a "ping -c 3 8.8.8.8" shows you arent online?
<dr_willis> !mount | rexwin_
<ubottu> rexwin_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dr_willis> rexwin_:  you use the mount command.
<ryankrizan> Question, if I want to wipe Windows 8 off a computer completely, and install strictly Ubuntu, do I need to do anything with this UEFI nonsense? Any special steps?
<katy> actually it says something like "3 packages transmitted, 3 recieved, 0% packet loss"
<asilhouette> and i can't even get the error report as i did ignore future error of this kind.
<syntroPi> katy, well then you are online
<syntroPi> katy, get write access "mount -o remount,rw / " then install openssh server "sudo apt-get install openssh-server "
<ms_> <ryankrizan>: I just wiped Windows and did a Ubuntu install but the boot loader got messed up somehow, had to run a boot fixer in Ubuntu afterwards
<dr_willis> ryankrizan:  safeest way to try i think would be swap out hard drives. :) that way if theres some issue.. you coul dput the old windows hd back in.
<dr_willis> ryankrizan:  or at least be sure to make a recovery-dvd set.
<katy> AWESOME!! should i install pastebinit too?
<syntroPi> yes
<dr_willis> pastebinit command is a must have tool for trouble shooting
<katy> syntroPi: ok we are all set!
<syntroPi> dr_willis, ssh will work out of the box right?
<dr_willis> syntroPi:  Huh? SSH is not installed by default. but just installing it should work  on a local home lan yes.
<syntroPi> katy, i think so, what is your macbooks hostname
<katy> how do i check?
<ryankrizan> ms_, I'm hoping wiping all partitions after disabling secure boot will do the trick.
<katy> ok got i
<katy> 8it
<katy> ***it
<katy> i just typed "hostname" annd it told me
<syntroPi> katy, well do a normal reboot then and try to reach it via ssh from the other box
<sencha> I was testing out Unity's launcher, and I added two things that didn't properly go in the launcher
<sencha> now there's just holes where there's supposed to be icons
<sencha> and I can't find a way to remove them
<katy> ok do i need to install ssh here? and what is the command?
<sencha> when I hover over them, it just says "drop to add application"
<somsip> katy: client or server
<katy> ok i am rebooting now. screen is purple.
<dr_willis> sencha:  depending on the release of ubuntu you are using. theres several ways to reset unity back to defaults
<katy> how do i ssh from this comp?
<syntroPi> katy, open a terminal on the other box and type ssh yournamehere@yourmacbookshostname
<sencha> dr_willis, 12.04, and I'm hoping not to have to reset unity back to defaults
<somsip> katy: client is sudo apt-get install openssh-client
<dr_willis> takes me all of perhaps 2 min.. to get my unity setup how i like it from a clean state. ;)
<syntroPi> katy, does it let you in? does it respond to "ping -c 3  macbookhostnamehere"?
<ryankrizan> Thanks for the advice folks, good night.
<sencha> dr_willis, apparently it's a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/983048
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772986 in Unity "duplicate for #983048 Launcher - Unity launcher single missing/invisible/blank icon" [High,Fix committed]
<asilhouette> dr_willis: anything i can do for the software center to work??
<katy> syntroPi: gave me a couple warnings/errors but it looks like it still worked! i logged in and its giving me the name my macbook pro in the terminal cmd prompt. FYI this time it didnt freeze on the purple screen. this time the logo did shouw then it when black like before.
<asilhouette> software manager seems to fail in a similar fashion
<dr_willis> asilhouette:  you could try running it from a terminal and look for error messages. perhaps reset its config filee in your home.. but i never use the thing.   I tend to use ther terminal or synaptic to install stuff
<mao> ?
<syntroPi> katy, ok so you are in your macbook wich did a normal boot but has black screen now? look at "dmesg | less" and "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less" then
<asilhouette> i get an DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply
<asilhouette> anyone know what it is
<syntroPi> katy, now you can provide us with "find /sys -name '*gmux*' 2> /dev/null | pastebinit"  and "lsmod | pastebinit" ?
<syntroPi> katy, and those ssh warings are normal for a first connect to a yet unknown box
<katy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635536/
<syntroPi> uum that seems truncated somhow
<vortex> hi rosha
<syntroPi> katy, how did you produce that paste?
<katy> how do i give you everything. like i can only copy as much as can fit in one window. know what i mean
<syntroPi> !pastebinit | katy
<ubottu> katy: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<katy> like i can only select as much as can fit on my screen at one time. when i scroll it deselects everything i had selected
<nubcake_> write it into a file by using  command > filename (is what i'd do)
<syntroPi> katy, "dmesg | pastebinit"
<syntroPi> katy, and that scrolling comes from less to be able to read it all. otherwise your terminal would overflow
<syntroPi> *could*
<katy> ok so run "dmesg | less" and then before i do ":q" i type "!patebinit | katy"
<syntroPi> katy quit yes and then "dmesg | pastebinit"
<syntroPi> that "!" are irc bot cmds
<katy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635564/
<syntroPi> katy, ok there is someting crashing with your nvidia module
<katy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635572/
<syntroPi> katy, how about a "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit"
<l057c0d3r> hmm..  strainge ok i have noticed when trying to map key's on three diffent emulators that when i do not have my gamepad plug in joy04 is being sent non stop
<l057c0d3r> and when i do have it plugged in joy11 is being sent non stop..  cant configure keys because key is supposidly already being sent
<l057c0d3r> wonder what this problem is caused from
<l057c0d3r> maybe the joystick package?
<l057c0d3r> or maybe i should switch over to a diffent imput method>
<l057c0d3r> sigh
<l057c0d3r> i don't even konw where to start to see what is sending the key
<syntroPi> katy, the last one looks "fine" so far... but im concerned about that lines of dmesg starting with timecode 29.059109 around line 3000 or so
<Oakenhold> System Information: Model: iMac13,2 • CPU: Intel Core i5-3470 (4 Cores) @ 3.20 GHz • L2: 262.14 KB • L3: 6.29 MB • Memory: 32.00 GB • Uptime: 22 Hours • Disk Space: Total: 3.11 TB; Free: 2.30 TB • Graphics: Intel HD Graphics 4000, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 675MX • Screen Resolution: 2560 x 1440 • Load: 27% • OS: Mac OS X 10.8.2 (Mountain Lion) (Build 12C2037)
<spyzer> hey everyone i am using ubuntu 12.04 on a pandaboard es. Running glx gears result in 19 FPS. the later version 12.10 has a bug with pandaboard hardware acceleration driver and just with sofwtare rendering glxgears result sin 40 FPS. Why is this huge difference there
<spyzer> ?
<katy> syntroPi: ok i'm there
<syntroPi> katy, seems Xorg crashed with nvidia for some reason "[   29.059109] Pid: 1184, comm: Xorg Tainted: P           O 3.5.0-23-generic #35-Ubuntu Apple Inc. MacBookPro6,2/Mac-F22586C8"
<syntroPi> then lightdm "[   32.006105] init: lightdm main process (1151) terminated with status 1"
<katy> ok
<syntroPi> katy, not sure whats causing that crash though since i didnt find anything in your Xorg.0.log
<syntroPi> katy, unfortunately that means nvidia driver itself has some problem with Xorg server and not just your backlight
<katy> ok i got you.
<katy> syntroPi: so are we dead? :\
<syntroPi> katy, hmm idk maybe we could try newer version of nvidia instead?
<syntroPi> katy, this one is nvidia-current on quantal x64 right?
<katy> i believe so. i installed from command prompt with "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<syntroPi> yep
<katy> yup. 12.10  x64
<katy> i have the GeForce GT 330M graphics card. should we look for a specific driver for this card?
<blackjack> hy I use ubuntuserver as tporxy, I use 2 nic, nic nic leads to a second proxy, this is a picture, but I'm still confused http://uploadpic.org/v.php?img=3doJcpmFIQ
<syntroPi> dr_willis, do you know how the nvidia drivers newer than nvidia current are called on quantal? maybe the 310 ones?
<ManFromNanTucket> Would I want to put a 32 bit ubuntu on a 2GB RAM machine?
<ManFromNanTucket> even if the CPU is 64 bit supported
<aeon-ltd> ManFromNanTucket: the only gains you'd get is that you're future proofed i guess...
<ManFromNanTucket> aeon-ltd: does linux use a lot of RAM doing nothing like Windows 7 64 bit vs 32 bit ?
<ManFromNanTucket> Windows 7 64 bit used 1.5 GBs of RAM just looking at it.
<ManFromNanTucket> while the 32bit was more on par with XP
<blackjack> damn
<ManFromNanTucket> (enterprise trail editions.. but still )
<aeon-ltd> ManFromNanTucket: the ram usage depends on what environment you use, then on the services/daemons you use
<ManFromNanTucket> aeon-ltd: so it's not going to matter 32 bit over 64 bit ?
<aeon-ltd> with openbox, almost no services you could get down to ~60mb
<aeon-ltd> ManFromNanTucket: not unless you have planned ram upgrades
<syntroPi> katy, there are some experimantal ones on https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=quantal          but im not sure if i should recomment those
<ManFromNanTucket> aeon-ltd: On a DDR2 machine? no no no
<aeon-ltd> ManFromNanTucket: or if you need to use software thats 64bit only
<ManFromNanTucket> So, go ahead with a 64 bit install anyway?
<devslash> I downloaded the 12.10 desktop iso and need to install some extra packages. Is there a default root password
<aeon-ltd> ManFromNanTucket: i would go with 32bit, if you separate / and /home on install you can easily switch
<ManFromNanTucket> ok
<katy> syntroPi, sorry experimental whats?
<syntroPi> drivers but those may be _very_ unstable
<katy> xserver-xorg-video-intel ? what are we trying to replace the driver or xorg?
<katy> ok so this is a compatability issue between my hardware and the driver?
<syntroPi> katy, something like nvidia-graphics-drivers-310 maybe
<syntroPi> katy but i am not sure if that will help. id not recommend that yet
<katy> so i should download that file and install it from the source?
<devslash> I downloaded the desktop iso. Am I supposed to be able to choose lvm for the partition
<katy> syntroPi: so is this a compatability issue between my hardware and the driver? would be strange because I had 12.10 running on my macbook before and im almost certain i had the nvidia driver installed. i had to do a fresh install for a seperate reason
<syntroPi> katy, well i have to admit im a bit out out ideas how do narrow down that nvidia-current crashing on your macbook pro 6,2 with that GeForce GT 330M  GPU
<tersin> syntroPi: Could get it directly here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-295.53-driver.html
<e_t_> devslash: the desktop image allows auto-setup of LVM, but doesn't let you configure it yourself. In answer to your previous question, ubuntu doesn't use a root password at all (unless you set one). Use sudo.
<katy> synthroPi & tersin: my card is listed as supported. should i try this?
<devslash> I'm trying to set up an encrypted file system. Do I have to use lvm for that?
<syntroPi> tersin, she is on NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  304.43
<katy> syntroPi: does that mean its not gonna work?
<devslash> e_t do I have to use lvm to use an encrypted file system
<syntroPi> katy, id bet it would if we did find the issue somehow. maybe you remember which version worked on your 12.10 ?
<tersin> syntroPi: maybe this then?  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-310.32-driver.html
<katy> its weird i think i installed it from terminal with the apt-get command....
<katy> what do mean if we did find the issue? we don't know the issue?
<syntroPi> katy, well we know Xorg server crashes with that nvidia module for some reason "issue"
<katy> so is it an issue with the nvidia driver or X11/xorg?
<syntroPi> seems so
<katy> <syntroPi> sorry which? or both?
<syntroPi> katy, well lightdm starts Xorg and both use nvidia driver
<syntroPi> katy,  then nvidia driver crashes, Xorg crashes and lightdm exits
<syntroPi> katy, and maybe nvidia crashes because some hw (backlight) is not initialized correctly?
<e_t_> devslash: I believe that is the case. I think there's a checkbox in the installer for encrypting your home.
<devslash> I want the full FS to be encrypted not just the home directory
<katy> should we try to do the blacklighdm or what ever we did in the begining again?
<syntroPi> katy, try something else: "sudo mv /etc/xorg.conf /etc/xorg.conf.nvidia-crashing" and then "sudo service lightdm restart"
<syntroPi> brb
<e_t_> devslash: The installer won't do that for you.
<katy> mv: cannot stat `/etc/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<devslash> So what can I do?
<katy> i thought we created it succesfully? remember?
<tersin> katy:   sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvidia-crashing
<katy> tesin: all one command like "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvidia-crashing
<katy> "
<katy> or two commands?
<tersin> katy: one command
<syntroPi> katy, sorry i meant "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvivia-crashing"
<syntroPi> one command
<katy> onf.nvivia-crashing
<katy> mv: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<syntroPi> humm the Xorg.0.log said "[    26.413] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf""
<syntroPi> weird
<AirCombat> Hi there. Just have a question about streming media from a Windows box to my ubuntu machine. stream is very choppy and not at all smooth, unlike previous OS of XP on this machine... ubuntu 12.10.
<yugandhar> Hi , Can anyone help me out to do the Kernel-based-virtual machines on ubuntu 10.04
<katy> * sergmadox (~root@188.
<DaemonicApathy> AirCombat, which Win?
<katy> -bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<AirCombat> Vista Ultimate
<AirCombat> I uninstalled Live Essentials already, as I heard that conflicted sometimes.
<syntroPi> katy, "find /etc -name xorg.conf"
<DaemonicApathy> There's half your problem, I'll bet. My first thought would be to trim the running processes and decorations.
<katy> find: `/etc/ssl/private': Permission denied
<katy> find: `/etc/cups/ssl': Permission denied
<AirCombat> well, streaming from that vista machine always worked great. it's specs are pretty insane compared to this machine.
<syntroPi> katy, ignore those permission denied
<AirCombat> Is it possible that 12.10 ubuntu is using more resources on this computer than XP Home?
<katy> what do you mean ignore? what do i do next?
<DaemonicApathy> Ah, XP ~> Ubuntu changed. I misunderstood. Yes, it's possible.
<syntroPi> katy, you can mute those with "find /etc -name xorg.conf 2> /dev/null"
<syntroPi> katy it didnt find a xorg.conf file?
<syntroPi> katy if so then try "sudo service lightdm restart"
<wiggmpk> If anyone has a chance to look at my suspend log, I cant get suspend to work =( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635657/
<e_t_> devslash: https://57un.wordpress.com/2013/02/01/full-disk-encryption-using-ubuntu-in-most-secure-mode-with-aes-xts-plain64/
<AirCombat> I mean, I'm falling in love with linux, and there's no way in heck I'm switching back. I managed to get ubuntu to see my windows external HDD and so I can finally try to stream but it just lags.
<devslash> Thanks
<katy> stop: Unknown instance:
<katy> lightdm start/running, process 2651
<syntroPi> katy,  can you provide us with "dmesg | pastebinit"  btw?
<DaemonicApathy> wiggmpk: try killing pulseaudio first
<AirCombat> how can I make 12.10 less graphically intense to free up some resources for streaming? local video playback is fine, though, so I wonder if that is even the problem
<aeon-ltd> AirCombat: don't use unity or compiz
<wiggmpk> DaemonicApathy: I've tried it in the paste, but I'll give it a quick try again.. gonna get disconnected quick
<DaemonicApathy> AirCombat: Have you already tried logging into Unity 2D instead of the default Unity?
<AirCombat> no, I didn't know that was possible, lol. maybe that'll help
<AirCombat> can I change that to be the default from now on?
<DaemonicApathy> Or, as aeon-ltd suggested, you could avoid them entirely...but yeah, just log out, change to Unity2D and log back in.
<katy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635671/
<AirCombat> Where's the option for that?
<wiggmpk> DaemonicApathy: i used "pulseaudio -k" and then hit suspend, still get kicked back to my lock screen. Am I killing pulseaudio properly?
<DaemonicApathy> By default, loggin out is done at the top right panel option on your screen.
<AirCombat> no, I know how to log out, lol. I meant change to 2D
<devslash> e_t I backed out of the partitioning part of the installer. When I run the first cryptsetup command it says that sda4 is in use
<DaemonicApathy> wiggmpk: sudo killall pulseaudio, or end it from the system monitor if you prefer
<katy> syntroPi: any change?
<syntroPi> katy, hmm that was before you did that service lightdm restart ?
<DaemonicApathy> AirCombat: At the login, there's an option at the top right of your account name.
<wiggmpk> DaemonicApathy: I'll give it another shot
<AirCombat> okay cool. brb. btw thanks for your help DaemonicApathy
<yugandhar> Hi , Please help me out on KVM
<e_t_> !ask | yugandhar
<ubottu> yugandhar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tersin> katy: When trying to move xorg.conf, the x in X11 was capital right, and the x in xorg.conf lowercase?
<syntroPi> katy, cant see any changes there hmmm "lsmod | pastebinit" ?
<wiggmpk> DaemonicApathy: same result, only this time didnt get a lock screen, just flashes like its gonna do it and then back to desktop
<yugandhar> Thanks alot ubottu
<katy> syntroPi: Yes, capital
<Cyclohexane> Is it possible to create a random binary file? (I just need quickly to test)
 * Halite just encountered a Kernel Panic!
<syntroPi> tersin, proxy katy: Yes, capital
<DaemonicApathy> wiggmpk: Other than trying http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-suspend-and-hibernation-problem-for-laptops.html , I honestly don't know.
<syntroPi> katy, can you provide "lsmod | pastebinit" ?
<AirCombat> hmm, so there were no graphical options on the login screen. just very basic options in the uper right.\
<Halite> :O
<DaemonicApathy> AirCombat, I'm sorry. I forgot it was removed in 12.10
<Halite> Obsolete packages
<katy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635682/
<AirCombat> can i do it manually?
<Halite> How do I install or upgrade packages
<AirCombat> Halite: use Ubuntu Software Manager or sudo apt-get install (package name)
<spyzer> hey guys anyone has any idea which graphics perofrmance test should i run on ubuntu 12.04 from phoronix for testing?
<Halite> thanks
<Halite> I needed sudo apt-get
<AirCombat> sorry, ubuntu software center.
<wiggmpk> DaemonicApathy: I'll keep that in mind as a last resort, but it was working with a previous kernel and would rather debug it so it works without extra packages
<wiggmpk> DaemonicApathy: thanks for the info mate
<DaemonicApathy> AirCombat: If you install compizconfig-settings-manager, you can set up a command to toggle Unity entirely. Or just install a lighter DM.
<spyzer> anybody please
<DaemonicApathy> spyzer, run all of them.
<AirCombat> okay, I'll install that now. how do I configure it?
<syntroPi> katy, hmm looks fine
<Halite> takes some time
<DaemonicApathy> AirCombat: It has a handy GUI.
<b0nn> hm, I installed libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-quantal on my system, now the system is unbootable, how do I remove the glx files and replace them with  the ones that were working?
<katy> what do you mean by that? Do you think I will be able to reboot in regular mode?
<AirCombat> okay, DaemonicApathy I'll give it a shot... brb :)
<spyzer> DaemonicApathy, So whom do i compare those to?
<spyzer> DaemonicApathy, some weird issue is happening to my pandaboard ubuntu 12.04 with hardware acceleration shows 19 fps in glx gears but ubuntu 12.10 with software rendering shows 40 fps
<spyzer> I wish to debug this  out thorugh phoronix test suite
<Halite> I was going to ask a question on why my computer recently had a Kernel Panic, but the report details said the reason for me!
<spyzer> so if i run all tests where can i  find a comparison standard data
<spyzer> ?
<DaemonicApathy> No idea, spyzer. You could ask phoronix.
<syntroPi> katy, means it looks as all modules are loaded as they should and you are in normal mode right now. so why wouldnt "sudo service lightdm restart" work and just crash Xorg??? idk
<DaemonicApathy> Halite: Don't you love Linux? :-)
<Halite> DaemonicApathy, I do
<Halite> DaemonicApathy, it tells me why my computer had a Kernel Panic before I even go to ask the question of why!
<syntroPi> katy, reboot wouldnt work since we didnt change the right bits yet i think
<DaemonicApathy> And no blue screen.
<Halite> DaemonicApathy, it turned out to be some obsolete package versions. I've got to upgrade them.
<Halite> you're right, the screen was black at Kernel Panic time
<Halite> what's wrong with blue, though
<DaemonicApathy> "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<DaemonicApathy> Blue is depressing. They did a color study.
<AirCombat> Halite: it means Windows ;)
<Halite> do red then
<katy> syntroPi: ok so what do we want to change?
<Halite> red is happy
<Halite> red is luuuv
<b0nn> what if someone is red/green blind?
<syntroPi> katy, good question...
<Halite> b0nn, good point
<Halite> b0nn, then the screen will be brown :P
<AirCombat> btw DaemonicApathy there's a lot of options but I'm not sure where to start. the only option in the 'profile' is unity
<b0nn> or grey :)
<b0nn> no chance you can help me with my problem?
<izx> How to fix this error?? >> "Can't overwrite existing read-only value: Value for `/desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename' set in a read-only source at the front of your configuration path"
<syntroPi> katy, that last lightdm didnt do anything?
<Halite> it only appears grey if you're totally colourblind (only see black and white)
<Halite> it appears brown if you're red-green colorblind
<b0nn> the oh
<Halite> and appears red if you see colour perfectly
<DaemonicApathy> AirCombat: You can adjust any of the settings to your liking, and simply disable Unity for streaming if it helps enough. I overuse "Commands" myself.
<Chomps> @izx: change the permissions on the  "picture_filename"
<Halite> (I know the changes in colour for a colour-blind person from my heart)
<AirCombat> so I could just uncheck "Enable ubuntu Unity Plugin" ?
<DaemonicApathy> Yup.
<Halite> I can tell you that red and green will look brown in a red-green colourblind person, and aqua would look grey-ish
<syntroPi> katy, since we are in normal mode now try another "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and "sudo service lightdm restart"
<b0nn> I installed libgl1-mesa-glx-quantal, the system wouldn't reboot after that (hangs on X11 initialisation) . I want to reinstall what was removed by the install, and remove libmesa*
<AirCombat> uh... how do I change windows now?? lol.
<syntroPi> katy, actually "sudo service lightdm stop"  "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and "sudo service lightdm restart"
<Chomps> why not just go with the Ubuntu light green colours...
<DaemonicApathy> The idea is to already be where you want to be. But I'd wager alt+tab or Super+tab still work.
<katy> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<katy> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
 * syntroPi votes for BlueBuntu or BlackBuntu
<katy> lightdm stop/waiting
<katy> lightdm start/running, process 2698
<katy> lightdm stop/waiting
 * Halite wants to change his desktop layout like others
<katy> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<katy> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<katy> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.co
<Chomps> katy, if you have and issues with the graphics after a reboot, remember you can safely remove the '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' file and a new default one will be created on startup
<DaemonicApathy> Halite, you should. Break things, put them back together however you like, ...profit.
<katy> stop: Unknown instance:
<katy> lightdm start/running, process 2731
<syntroPi> katy, "ps -A | grep lightdm"
<bazhang> katy, use pastebin
<Halite> DaemonicApathy, ... how
<izx> Chomps: I have tried that already, it doesn't help
<katy>  2731 ?        00:00:00 lightdm
<DaemonicApathy> Halite, Google for a few hours. :-)
<syntroPi> katy, ok seems to be runnging now
<helmut_> hi
<Halite> I don't have hours.
<katy> so sudo reboot + cross fingers?
<syntroPi> katy how about "ps -A | grep Xorg"
<syntroPi> wait
<katy>  1489 tty8     00:00:00 Xorg
<katy>  2658 tty7     00:00:00 Xorg
<katy>  2704 ?        00:00:00 Xorg
<katy>  2737 ?        00:00:00 Xorg
<FloodBot1> katy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syntroPi> katy, oook at least Xorg seems to be running now
<syntroPi> katy "sudo reboot"
<syntroPi> brb
<AirCombat> DaemonicApathy: well that was a bad idea. now my main account is screwed, I can't do anything!! lol. how do I re-enable it? I cant even open a terminal window in that account.
<Uzmanium>  /msg NickServ identify
<NeoColossus> Hello everyone!
<katy> syntroPi: unfortunaly it did the same thing. booted to a black screen
<syntroPi> katy, ook well ssh in again
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  worse case.. login to console. delete/move all your settings files to a backup directory
<syntroPi> katy, see if Xorg running "ps -A | grep Xorg"
<AirCombat> how do I login to anything but my user accounts? I wish I could just get to a command line BEFORE it opened the GUI
<luisgmarine_mac> hey guys I'm trying to set up a share using Samba, but everytime I right click on the folder I was to share I get an error about test parm , thus I can't seem to see the folder from any other computer on the network
<katy>  1338 tty8     00:00:00 Xorg
<dr_willis> luisgmarine_mac:  you could edit your smb.conf and add the shares manually.  i thought 'testparm' veriried your smb.conf was correct.. perhaps theres a mistake in it.
<Ademan> The results here: http://wiki.debian.org/rt2800usb#Supported_Devices don't look like what I get when I run `modinfo rt2800usb` I assume that's ok since it seems to detect the device (but it crashes and burns and fails miserably :-/)
<syntroPi> katy ok fine how about "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit"
<AirCombat> man I'm lost now. I just need to feed a few commands to compizcontrol-settings-manager from my other accounts to re-enable unity. I need some kind of GUI in my main account!
<syntroPi> katy and "dmesg | pastebinit"
<luisgmarine_mac> dr_willis, okay I'm trying that right now.  I can't seem to understand exactly what the workgroup is suppose to be.  I came up with a random name that sounds cool, but I'm not sure if it serves another purpose
<AirCombat> luisgmarine_mac: the workgroup needs to be the same on all computers. pick something simple and short to avoid conflicts
<katy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635730/
<dr_willis> luisgmarine_mac:  you use the same workgroup name on all pcs you want to be part of the same 'workgroup' its NOT a random name
<dr_willis> luisgmarine_mac:  when in doubt use 'workgroup' ;)
<runarfreyr> I´m curious why online dash search in 13.04 doesnt pick up amazon or 100 scopes at my pc?
<syntroPi> katy, unfortunately it still crashes
<luisgmarine_mac> dr_willis, okay sweet.  That clears that up
<AirCombat> dr_willis: have you been following my problem at all?
<dr_willis> runarfreyr:  perhaps its not a working feautre yet. -  13.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<katy> ok. so we dont know why its crashing?
<runarfreyr> dr_willis amazon search should have worked since 12.10 right?
<syntroPi> katy, nope but im confused that it seems to be live too "ps -A | grep Xorg"
<dr_willis> runarfreyr:  things are in beta.. they break.work. break again...
<runarfreyr> Sure but thing is it has never worked, I only get ubuntu one music
<kujablak> Hi, I'm trying to recover .sav files that I accidentally erased, I've tried foremost but it doesn't recognise it ? What can I use ?
<katy> what do you mean live too "ps -A | grep Xorg"?
<syntroPi> katy but the running instance pid 1338 on tty8 seems to be another (later) one different from the one pid 1125 that was on tty7 and crashing
<runarfreyr> Ok it was just a question of anyone else experiencing the same. It would be very helpful b.t.w
<AirCombat> I need a darn cigarette... if anyone has a clue how to re-enable unity from the guest account, help would be muchos appreciados.
<katy> syntroPi: that went a little over my head. can you dumb it down for me a bit
<katy> ?
<luisgmarine> I wish I could have a cig, lol last time I ever get caught in a blizzard without cigs for a month ;)
<syntroPi> katy you did run  "ps -A | grep Xorg" which showed that 1338 tty8 Xorg and the one from "dmesg" is earlier crashing pid 1125
<syntroPi> katy "pid" means process id and is unique for each invoked instance of a program running by the kernel
<syntroPi> katy just out of curiosity can you give us the "find /sys -name '*gmux*' 2> /dev/null |  pastebinit" link?
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  login to the console. as your user.. delete/move/renmame all the unity/compiz related config files..  (move them all to a backup directory)
<katy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635745/
<AirCombat> i dont understand what you mean by log into the console
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f1  through F6 = the consoles.
<gau1991> hii
<ShukkoO> My mac wont boot properly, i get the message /dev/mapper/ubuntu-swap_1 is not ready yet or not present and then i log in on ubuntu and then it freezes. What is wrong?, and what can i do?
<AirCombat> omg!!! I KNEW those were somewhere!! I used to use linux when I was like 13 and I knew those were somewhere!!
<luisgmarine> dr_willis, everything looks good in my /smb.conf but still get the same error.  When I try to share folder by right-clicking it, am I suppose to be in super mode?
<dr_willis> luisgmarine:  users can create user defined shares.. but i rarely use the feature..
<b0nn> hm, what are the packages required for a desktop, such as unity?
<dr_willis> luisgmarine:  about all i ever do is define the Homes share
<fidel> ubuntu-desktop (as meta-package most likely)
<syntroPi> katy, ok can you "ls -l /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight"
<luisgmarine> dr_willis, hmm I'm sort of lost.  I thought setting up a folder to share on my home network would be a lot easier than this, but I think tinkering with my system I screwed something up
<fidel> b0nn: so installing 'ubuntu-desktop' should bring all relevant packages to you
<dr_willis> luisgmarine:  on a new install.. i just right click, share... and it normally works..
<ShukkoO> My mac wont boot properly, i get the message /dev/mapper/ubuntu-swap_1 is not ready yet or not present and then i log in on ubuntu and then it freezes. What is wrong?, and what can i do?
<bazhang> !repeat | ShukkoO
<ubottu> ShukkoO: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<luisgmarine> dr_willis, yeah I just did a fresh install and it worked too :).  I honestly don't know what I did to screw that up.
<b0nn> hm, apt-get is broken now
<luisgmarine> I really don't want to do a fresh install either
<fidel> b0nn: define broken
<b0nn> Not using locking for read only lock file
<b0nn> Unable to write to /var/cache/apt
<syntroPi> katy try "cd /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight"
<dr_willis> luisgmarine:  theres always defining shares in smb.conf
<syntroPi> katy then ls
<b0nn> The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<luisgmarine> dr_willis, what do you mean by defining?
<fidel> b0nn: guess something else is using apt right now - thats why it might be blocked via its lock file. if thats not the case - paste the full errormessage to this channel
<b0nn> I think the disk is mounted ro
<katy> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Feb 11 00:10 /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight -> ../../devices/pnp0/00:09/backlight/gmux_backlight
<b0nn> but mount is reporting everything as rw
<bazhang> fidel, you mean to pastebin hopefully
<dr_willis> luisgmarine:  you can set up shares in the smb.conf file. the whole 'user defined shares' is just one way to set up shares
<b0nn> fidel: I cannot paste, the problems are on another machine
<katy> bl_power           device      power           type
<syntroPi> katy, actually ls -l
<fidel> bazhang: my main concert was that he/she should poste the real error - not a user-interpreted version of it
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! someone explain to me howto make act a usb dongle on ubuntu as access point to share internet?
<fidel> for sure using some paste-service might be good - as long as it isnt a 1-liner
<dr_willis> !ics | MoL0ToV
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<katy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635754/
<syntroPi> katy,  ok maybe we try writing to brightness
<katy> ok lets do it
<syntroPi> katy, "cat  /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight/brightness"
<katy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635758/
<sencha> Any reason 3d games are _significantly_ slower on Ubuntu than on my previous Slackware installation?
<sencha> I've noticed the same thing in Debian as well.
<syntroPi> katy, ok hmm now its on 101227 and the link before said "backlight_brightness range  0-82311"
<dr_willis> sencha:  turn off compiz/use a lighter desktop/window manager
<syntroPi> katy, but that was /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/apple_backlight/subsystem/gmux_backlight/brightness
<sencha> dr_willis, :(
<katy> is that a command?
<dr_willis> sencha: ?
<katy> do we need to change the brightness settings?
<sencha> dr_willis, the whole point of using ubuntu is to be able to use unity lol
<syntroPi> katy maybe we try something like "sudo sh -c 'echo -n "80000" > /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight/brightness'"
<ShukkoO> I get the message /dev/mapper/ubuntu-swap_1 is not ready yet or not present and after that i can log in but then everything freezes. Whats wrong?
<aeon-ltd> sencha: disagree, ubuntu is good to use because of it's expansive support and stability
<dr_willis> sencha:  unity and compiz use the 3d system and system resources...  give us more details about what games and perhaps we can figure out more.. or test them in a lighter desktop
<katy> syntroPi: ok i ran it there was no output.
<syntroPi> katy thats normal
<sencha> dr_willis, neverball, xonotic are all I've tried thus far
<sencha> dr_willis, xonotic, for example, runs 30-50 FPS on ubuntu, whereas I get 300+ on slackware
<dr_willis> sencha:  and your video drivers are? and whats your video card?
<sencha> dr_willis,  nvidia geforce 9800 GTX+
<sencha> dr_willis, using the official nvidia driver
<katy> ok. is there a next step?
<dr_willis> what do you mean 'official' where did you install them from?
<syntroPi> katy maybe we also need to do "cat /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight/actual_brightness" as well as "cat /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight/max_brightness" and "cat /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight/power"
<sencha> dr_willis, installed it from the ubuntu software center
<sencha> dr_willis, official nvidia blob as opposed to nouveau
<syntroPi> katy, forget the power one thats a dir
<syntroPi> katy,  whats in actual_brightness?
<dr_willis> sencha:  ran nvidia-settings tobe sure they are actually being used?
<syntroPi> katy, replace that power one with "cat /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight/bl_power"
<katy> i just ran, "cat /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight/actual_brightness" and it game me diffenrt prompt with the ">"  before where i can type
<syntroPi> katy, ctr D
<b0nn> got it, was missing xserver and xorg, these came down with ubuntu-desktop
<sencha> dr_willis, appears to be
<syntroPi> you mistyped somewhere? probably with quotes
<b0nn> man that was painful, I wish there was a apt-get undo my last stupid install and replace the files you removed
<katy> cat: /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight/power: Is a directory
<dr_willis> sencha:  test it in a light window manager. such as jwm. see if it gives you any moar speeds.
<syntroPi> katy ok sorry i was a bit too fast
<syntroPi> katy what does cat /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight/actual_brightness" give you ?
<katy> the output of the last one u gave me was "0
<katy> "
<katy> cat: /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight/actual_brightnes: No such file or directory
<syntroPi> actual brightness that was?
<syntroPi> huh? but wasnt it there http://paste.ubuntu.com/1635754/
<syntroPi> katy what was that command which gave you "0" again
<syntroPi> ?
<syntroPi> bl_power?
<katy>  cat /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight/bl_power
<syntroPi> great
<syntroPi> katy "        sudo sh -c 'echo -n "1" >  /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight/bl_power'    "
<katy> is that two commands or one
<katy> ?
<syntroPi> one line
<katy> ok. i ran it. no output.
<syntroPi> writes 1 to that file with a root shell
<syntroPi> no backlight still?
<katy> on the macbook pro?
<syntroPi> katy, " cat /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight/bl_power"
<syntroPi> yes
<katy> '1' is the output
<syntroPi> katy, ok but backlights are still off?
<katy> yeah on the macbook pro. its still a black screen and i dont see any light coming thro the black
<katy> syntroPi should it have turned on?
<syntroPi> i hoped so
<katy> lol well i didnt
<sencha> dr_willis, I'll have to try it in unity 2D and see what happens, thanks :)
<syntroPi> katy see my private message
<hckzwf> s
<ozy> i have a freshly installed 12.10 install, and I am seeing *very* high iowait issues. Anyone know how to diagnose this? i'm running a 'repo sync' on another shell, and Iam seeing 100% io utilizizaion....
<hckzwf> i have a problem, say"You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<bekks> ozy: Then your harddisk(s) are 100% busy.
<ozy> bekks: I have a hard time believing that is true, and nothing is wrong -- i have a good internet connection, but not *that* good....
<bekks> ozy: I/O wait is causw by a system waiting for finishing I/O.
<ShukkoO> Annyone know what this means ? /dev/mapper/ubuntu-swap_1 is not ready yet or not present
<savagecroc> hey.. i want to uninstall nginx from my server .. when i do locate nginx everything appears to be in /opt/nginx.. do you think it would be ok just to go rm -rf /opt/nginx and assume that will uninstall it?
<savagecroc> p.s. i didn't use apt-get to install it
<fidel> savagecroc: i cant help you with that question - but 1 lesson for yourself in the future should be: try to install via apt if possible ;)
<savagecroc> yeah not possible in this case
<savagecroc> i do where i can
<justmmt> hi #ubuntu :)
<cfhowlett> justmmt, greetings
<syntroPi> !gmux > syntroPi
<justmmt> cfhowlett, thanks
<dr_willis> savagecroc:  be safer to just rename/move the directory - just in case you need it back
<savagecroc> i'm installing it again
<savagecroc> so i won't need the old one
<MatthewL> !join |	ubottu
<savagecroc> :( the packages are always weeks out of date
<MatthewL> !fun |	 ubottu
<ubottu> MatthewL: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<MatthewL> !javascript |	ubottu
<joshuafcole> Hey there. I've got a bit of a quandary. I was running a mass of updates on my server when I stopped home this weekend. It turns out, at least one of them required user-interaction. I don't have retty installed, and my old VNC program Guacamole is failing to actually VNC anymore. Any way to steal the process so I can finish the update, or failing that, safely halt it to resume in a new TTY?
<cfhowlett> joshuafcole, good question for #ubuntuserver ???
<joshuafcole> I use apt-get for package management, in case its relevant.
<joshuafcole> Okay, I'll check there. Thanks!
<dr_willis> !info retty
<ubottu> retty (source: retty): attach processes running on other terminals. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB (Only available for i386)
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever used retty.. ;)
<joshuafcole> Neither have I, it came up in my RTFM'ing. =P
<joshuafcole> cfhowlett: the #ubuntuserver channel appears to be empty. =/
<dr_willis> if its waiting for user input and you kill the apt prcess.. i think somthing like 'sudo apt-get reconfigure -a' will make it reconfigure.. and continue.. i maybe wrong on the option however.
<dr_willis> or was it dpkg-reconfigure -a
<cfhowlett> joshuafcole, drop the question there, come back here ...
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, apt-get update --f or --repair   in this case???
<joshuafcole> I'm afraid I don't understand, cfhowlett. The channel appears to be completely empty except for me. Is it on a different network?
<Myrtti> joshuafcole: #ubuntu-server
<joshuafcole> dr_willis: I've used apt-get -f install and dpkg-reconfigure -a with more or less equal success before.
<cfhowlett> joshuafcole, people drop in and drop out.  leave the qeustion and see
<Myrtti> with -
<joshuafcole> Myrtti: thanks!
<joshuafcole> I've resurrected it from shutting down during updates before, but it always puts me into a bit of a cold sweat.
<spyzer> hey everyone even  in ubuntu 12.04 the package pvr-omap4 is missing
<spyzer> as mentioned here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pvr-omap4/+bug/1102045
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1102045 in pvr-omap4 (Ubuntu) "Pandaboard ES: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/dri/omap_dri.so missing -> Only software rendering" [Critical,Confirmed]
<spyzer> this bug occurs in 12.10
<spyzer> so i revrted back to ubuntu 12.04
<spyzer> but it says that pvr_dri.so cannot be found
<spyzer> i reinstalled the package but still the same thing
<spyzer> please help
<cfhowlett> spyzer, not seeing it in the repos for 12.04
<dr_willis> its amazeing all the arm based things comming out. ;)
 * dr_willis types that message from his Raspberry Pi.
<spyzer> cfhowlett, so what do you think then what is happening?
<spyzer> my ubuntu is updated
<bekks> dr_willis: How long did you take? ;)
<dr_willis> !find pvr_dri.so
<ubottu> Package/file pvr_dri.so does not exist in quantal
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, oh, rub it in ...
<syntroPi> guys on a macbook pro keyboard: how do access those brightness symbols on the function keys? is it option or apple key or what ?
<dr_willis> !find omap_dri.so
<cfhowlett> spyzer, i am also updated and have all repos enabled.  the package isn't there.  I couldn't see the bug report as I'm in china, but I'd guess it's been replaced by something else.  sadly, no indication of what the replacement package might be ...
<ubottu> Package/file omap_dri.so does not exist in quantal
<ponaymen> VERROUILLE TON PC BORDEL !
<spyzer> cfhowlett, u mean the package pvr-omap4 is not there?
<dr_willis> there is the #ubuntu-arm channel these days..
<cfhowlett> !fr|ponaymen,
<ubottu> ponaymen,: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cfhowlett> spyzer, correct not in 12.04 ... no candidate and no other information ....
<coder_> .
<cfhowlett> joshuafcole, you still here?  see the #ubuntuserver
<joshuafcole> Yep, thanks!
<zouky> it
<spyzer> cfhowlett, then how am i able to an apt-get install on that i rechecked my version is ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> spyzer, do apt-cache policy on that package and see what you get back.  Also, check your repos to see that they're enabled ... although I would leave "proposed" inactive
<adminitrador> so?
<spyzer> cfhowlett, it says /precise/restricted
<cfhowlett> spyzer, ah, so you found a candidate?  then sudo apt-get install packagename
<spyzer> cfhowlett, that's the thing i installed it it built the module
<spyzer> and it installed the package
<spyzer> but still the file which xorg is looking doesn't exist in my system
<cfhowlett> spyzer, confused.  I understood you did NOT have the package .....
<cfhowlett> spyzer, reboot?  perhaps something needs to initialize ...
<spyzer> cfhowlett, tried that will do that again, should i go for untrusted repo
<spyzer> ?
<cfhowlett> spyzer, I'm on 12.04 ubuntu studio, all repos enabled and I DON'T see it.  have you enabled a ppa or somthing to get that package?
<spyzer> restricted must be enabled i guess
<spyzer> plus i am on pandaboard ubuntu
<captainlinux> Guys how do you think, is it better to kind of merge webapp icons with applications which are calling them? I mean - the more tabs I open in my firefox the more webapps get called and at the end my dash is full of useless icons which I don't even touch. Wouldn't it be better just to change the Icon of Firefox according to the active webapp and to change the icon every time you change the tab calling another webapp?
<dr_willis> i think the whole webapp idea needs rethought. ;)
<cfhowlett> spyzer, pandaboard?  whateverthatis ... OK, well, if you can see the package in your repos, take your chances I suppose.  Sorry I can't offer more definitive advice ....
<captainlinux> dr_willis: I totally agree. Until now I haven't seen any use of it. I don't even know what any of those webapps has changed in the system. I haven't noticed anything yet. The only thing I have noticed is the dash being overloaded with webapp icons which are totally useless...
<family> h
<family> h
<family> h
<cfhowlett> family, greetings
<family> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<family> no body here
<dr_willis> wow... impatient much?
<dr_willis> ;)
<nassepossu> hi, do you have any ideas why mouse pointer is only able to move vertically
<fidel> nassepossu: can you reproduce that with another mouse (hardware)
<nassepossu> i don't have another mouse available
<nassepossu> but it's an optical mouse so hardware problems would sound weird to me considering it moves up and down
<dr_willis> seen broken wires act that way.
<nassepossu> that sounds sensible
<nassepossu> the pointer is fixed to the left side of screen and when i hit RMB, it opens a dialog in the rightmost side of screen too
<fidel> nassepossu: i would try to 'test' with another mouse. shouldnt be impossible nowadays to ask a neighbour or something like that
<fidel> that easily answers the question if its an hardware issue
<dr_willis> smack the rat on the table hard a few times.. ;P
<nassepossu> :D
<dr_willis> or try wiggling the wires.
<flux242> xubuntu users here? their channel seems dead
<cfhowlett> flux242, ubuntustudio 12.04 thus xubuntu 12.04.  what's up?
<flux242> no, simply wanted to ask how to get rid of the action buttons plugin text in the panel
<flux242> I want a button that opens a submenu
<flux242> not a text
<cfhowlett> flux242, the bottom panel?  that would be in panel settings ...
<cfhowlett> flux242, you mean create your own custom button or change default behaviors?
<flux242> bottom or upper it depends. There is this ugly actions button plugin. I can either have a text like 'xubuntu 12.10' to open a submenu or I have all its buttons in the panel
<flux242> and I want to have only one button that opens a submenu
<uyab> request shell plis
<flux242> see what i mean?
<cfhowlett> flux242, it'll be in panel preferences but you might need to edit items individually.
<flux242> don't get it
<cfhowlett> flux242, right click on the panel > panel > panel preferences
<flux242> what gives?
<dr_willis> uyab:  Do you have a ubuntu support question
<exalt> hey how can i see which video driver i use, ubuntu 12.10 ?
<flux242> damn, i really do not want to take a screenshot because it's obvious problem. Do not understand why nobody complains
<dr_willis> exalt: the x org logs should show
<cfhowlett> flux242, screenshot would help though ...
<exalt> dr_willis: i have a asus eeepc with sufficient systemspecs but its unbelievable slow! not normal because it used to run 12.04 and backtrack linux like a train
<mote> Hi guys. Are askubuntu.com Down??
<cfhowlett> mote, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/askubuntu.com
<dr_willis> exalt:   Most intel video cards on netbooks use the same drivers.  could be compiz is too much for it. - see if a lighter desktop is any faster. I tend to use Lubuntu On my netbooks.
<flux242> here we go http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.de/2012/06/replace-session-buttons-with-action.html
<exalt> dr_willis: i agree it would be faster, but as this is just a clean install it could be bugged...
<mote> cfhowlett: so whats wrong? everthing else is online to me
<flux242> first two pictures explain what i mean
<flux242> it's ethier damn text or one million buttons at once
<cfhowlett> mote, any number of possibilities ... try a different browser
<mote> cfhowlett, down i two other browsers to. and dif machine to. it's really strange
<cfhowlett> mote, down and ALL machines and different browers?  router or isp blocking ...
<mote> cfhowlett, phone+laptop+laptop, chromium+Firefox =Down was at askubuntu yesterday. NP.
<cfhowlett> mote, dang, man.  I'm in CHINA and I can see it!
<mote> cfhowlett. must be some router somewhere that crapped it self. well thanks man.
<cfhowlett> mote,  best of luck
<mote> cfhowlett, you to.
<tangostudio> gjjgfjk
<W4RH4WK> hello, whats the recommended way of altering startup procedures done by upstart (no GUI)  just altering the configs using a texteditor?
<dr_willis> W4RH4WK:  basically yes. depending on what you need to alter.
<dr_willis> upstart has several ways to disable a service.  then theres altereing the .conf files as needed.
<W4RH4WK> dr_willis: for example i don't want 'atd' to start automatically
<dr_willis> the 'upstart cookbook' mentions like 3 ways to keep a service from starting.
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<W4RH4WK> dr_willis: ok thank you, i will have a look at it
<jead> Hey
<jead> Tried running: rsync -nav backup-lokal@adress.se:/var/www/adress.se/application/mapp/ but I get the error: "rsync: change_dir "/var/www/site/application/mapp" failed: Permission denied (13)"...what should the rights be?
<bekks> jead: Which user are you running rsync at?
<jead> bekks: running rsync from user backup @localserver trying to fetch as @backup-lokal on remote
<doobadoo> got no sound, alsactl init returns No Soundcards found... how do i find the soundcard in my powermac g5, and force this alsa to load it
<bekks> jead: Then check which permissions that user has on /var/www/address.se
<Sendoushi> hey guys. when i do service --status-all it lists all of course but as obvious, it doesn't let me go and check the top list. how can i see the services one by one?
<Sendoushi> or a way to check the list of service --status-all
<savagecroc> is there a way i can search the ppa's for passenger 4.0.0b2?
<dr_willis> command | less       Sendoushi
<dr_willis> !ppa-search
<dr_willis> !info ppa-search
<ubottu> Package ppa-search does not exist in quantal
<savagecroc> awesome thanks :)
<dr_willis> Hmm.. theres a ppa search tool.. smewhere..
<dr_willis> !info ppasearch
<ubottu> Package ppasearch does not exist in quantal
<Sendoushi> dr_willis: hm? how could that help me on the console?
<p201> doobado: U need to add some modules. Look there list here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1880477
<doobadoo> p201 looking
<dr_willis> you pipe long output to more.. so you can read it..  (or to less)
<Sendoushi> not really working...
<Sendoushi> oh by the way, i'm on server ubuntu
<dr_willis> whats not working about it?
<savagecroc> dr_willis: yeah i was trying this website https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=4.0.0b1.. but couldn't get it to work
<Sendoushi> simply not making anything
<p201> doobadoo use modprobe for testing before editing /etc/modules
<doobadoo> i am aware of that directory are you talking about the blacklist.conf file therer
<tion_> hackers
<dr_willis> hazors?
<gypsymauro> hi, I've some errors updating packages on ubuntu, it tries to download http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages and it fails, but there are on that site Packages.gz and Packages.bz2 why it doesn't download that?
<doobadoo>  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and blacklist.local.conf
<doobadoo> oh and btw cat /ctc/modules lists  sd_powerm
<doobadoo> oh and btw cat /ctc/modules lists  snd_powermac, apm_emu, and snd-powermac ...but i may have apt-get installed snd-powermac thinking that could make it work
<p201> doobado, yep but try to modprobe modules and get sound. After that we'll edit configs
<gypsymauro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1027801
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1027801 in apt (Ubuntu) "Packages.gz not found because instead searching for Packages only" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> gypsymauro: look at that link....it's a 404
<ikonia> gypsymauro: there is nothing to download
<syntroPi> gypsymauro, hmm weird what did you do before it broke like that?
<isaias> I keep getting "System Program Problem Detected" at startup
<ikonia> he can't break the url
<ikonia> the person who hosts the url has a problem
<dr_willis> isaias:  the askubuntu.com site had a decent guide on cleaning out old 'apport' error logs and disabling the servive if thats what you want to do. it can be a little over eager in its reporting
<isaias> dr_willis: survive is what amy be causing the problem?
<syntroPi> ikonia, shouldnt add apt the .gz or bz2 automatically ?  not sure if it would try to load uncompressed?
<isaias> may*
<syntroPi> ikonia, unfortunately here it obviously did for some reason
<ikonia> syntroPi: the url is 404
<syntroPi> ikonia, yeah i know but i wanted to learn something about apt: does it normally try to load Packages or Packages.{gz,bz2}?
<superdo> hi, could be any problem if I install Mint next to Ubuntu on the same drive? Grub will be extended with Mint or ?
<Sendoushi> how can i get the output of all packages and service --status-all inside nano?
<Sendoushi> two different files by the way
<cfhowlett> superdo, grub should pick up the other distro with no issue.  if you're worried, run mint inside a virtualbox and leave ubuntu alone
<superdo> cfhowlett, thanks
<cfhowlett> superdo, have fun, be safe
<syntroPi> superdo, multiple versions of ubuntu work fine idk abour mint
<ktogias-office> Hi
<ktogias-office> I have submitted a bug report about multitouch support on a Sony Vaio Duo 11 ultrabook/windows tablet hybrid I purchased recently. The bug report and attached info/log files is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/1121379. Any guidance in order to further investigate or test fixes will be appreciated.
<superdo> best I ask on mint channel :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1121379 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Multiple finger touch fails on Sony Vaio Duo 11 running Ubuntu 12.10 (N-Trig DuoSense MultiTouch)" [Undecided,New]
<dr_willis> you can set up either OS to handle grub superdo
<superdo> dr_willis, thx
<tad_pole> Anyone alive? :)
<dr_willis> Nope. ;p
<tad_pole> I am having boot issues and was looking for some incite...
<Ohmage> hi guys, iv just got a few questions about installing ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS on a uefi windows 8 preinstalled laptop
<dr_willis> Give the channel some details and see. ;)
<superdo> dr_willis, so I make space on ubuntu partition, and install Mint, it will probably detect ubuntu/win7 and wont ignore them?
<Ohmage> ah mr willis
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI   Ohmage have a look
<Ohmage> you helped me to fix my ubuntu not displaying windows properly
<dr_willis> superdo:  whatever OS id handling grub should see the other os's and add an entry.
<Ohmage> bazhang: i am at that page and have been rigourously researching
<superdo> ok
<Ohmage> theres just a few things i dont fully understand that i want to iron out before i install. firstly does this installer make a efi. bootloader for the grub menu
<Ohmage> like will i be able to see both windows and ubuntu to boot from dual boot menu
<tad_pole> I have been trying various distros   going to stick with ubunto.. but i messed my MBR's and Partitions up with all my dinking around: I just made new partition tables, clean ubuntustudio install, and it wont boot -  i tried boot-repair howtos      and that is not working   and now i can not get this darn LVM to go away either so I can try a reinstall.  at a loss.
<ozy> i'm tryign to install ubuntu 12.10 from a usb stick, and I am not even getting to the grub menu -- I am getting some goffy icon at the bottom of the screen for a few minutes (and usb activity lights) and then it goes to a prompt in the upper left of the screen, becomes unresponsive, and the actiovity light goes stedy
<Ohmage> as i have some convoluted issues this is why i was suggesting possibly carrying on some help in a private chat
<dr_willis> tad_pole:  i never use lvm, so no idea on those. You  could use dd or gparted on a live cd and try to totally blank the hd. then repartion it
<tad_pole> dr_willis: I just did three times. :/
<Ohmage> dr_willis: do u mind pm?
<dr_willis> ozy:  goofy icon like a  'man = keyboard' ?
<tad_pole> Well I tried gparted three times    and dd once
<ozy> might be a keyboard = man with circle around it. It's smaller, and low resolution
<savagecroc> when calling apt-get --just-print upgrade .. what does it mean when it prefixes it with conf?
<dr_willis> I have never used any EFI or windows 8 systems  Ohmage
<Ohmage> oh ok dammit lol
<tad_pole> I used win8 for about 5 minutes   that was enough for me :/
<dr_willis> ozy:  normally you hite the space when you see that icon and it goes to some option screens.
<Ohmage> tad_pole: you and me both its why im here..........
<ozy> dr_willis: thanks, i'll try that. Nothing like a little black voodo, eh?
<tad_pole> Oddly enough I was trying to help the person figure it out but found out there spiffy new laptop had broken keys
<ozy> dr_willis: hit space bar, nothing happened
<Ohmage> ok so yes anyone who is well versed in installing ubuntu on a win8 preinstalled uefi systems wud be greatly appreciated
<Ohmage> as i have googled and googled and found no definitive confirmations of things i am trying to figure out
<schuschu> hi everybody! could someone point me to a up-to-date guide on full disk encryption with keyfile on a usk-key in ubuntu 12.10? (i know how to do it in arch but ubuntu seems to require a custom script to mount to usb-key...)
<tad_pole> dr_willis: Do you happen to know how to force a umount?
<dr_willis> tad_pole:  the mount command has a --force option i belive..
<dr_willis> or the umount command. ;)
<ozy> dr_willis: it'[s enter
<ejv> Ohmage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<tad_pole> dr_willis: For reference: #lvs displays all LVM groups  lvremove "lvmname to delete found in lvs output" deletes them.   YAY :/
<dr_willis> i neer use lvm ;)
<tad_pole> I plan to follow your lead.. A bit late :/
<Ohmage> thanks evm that is another link i have read extensively as well, really im looking for someone i could ask some specific questions who has booted and installed on a win 8 machine
<tad_pole> What specific questions? Maybe I can find you some answers
<ejv> Ohmage: private messaging individuals is taboo here, best to just ask the channel and pray someone knowledgeable on the subject sees and chimes in; meanwhile you can make a post on the ubuntu forums
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com is good also. ;)
<Ohmage> ok thanks for the heads up, im a little nooby round these parts (and intend to change that soon enough) :P
<ejv> the entire secure boot idea is just nonsense imho; more headaches for everyone
<dr_willis> a system that cant boot is the most secure! ;)
<|nv|s|b|e> lol
<tad_pole> To bad people keep purchasing the crap.
<Ohmage> yes it totally is just a barrier made by MS/intel/whoever decides to be evilest
<Ohmage> lmao
<tad_pole> *points at Ohmage*
 * Ohmage wonders why @tad_pole :/
<tad_pole> Purchasing microsoft/intel/whoever decides to be evilest's crappy locked hardware :)
<ejv> what is a logical recourse? buying UEFI mobo's with early enough firmware that haven't introduced secure boot? are any vendors simply going to write UEFI firmware without it at all? i'd support that with my wallet.
<Ohmage> ejv it seems though that with the Linux Foundation signed bootloader or SHIM loader that it can all be negated to a degree, its just made the whole thing a lot less user friendly
<MatthewL> !chmod | ubottu
<ubottu> MatthewL: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ejv> didn't answer my question Ohmage :)
<tad_pole> The most simple logical decision would be to purchase something else, or wait it out.
<ejv> define else
<cfhowlett> Perhaps a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic???
<Ciko> #ubuntuusers,#ubuntu-de,#xchat
<tad_pole> ejv: Anything you can google that fits the bill.
<gypsymauro> ikonia: syntroPi sorry phone, well nothing related with apt-get and that bugs seems what I discovered
<tad_pole> cfhowlett: True. Sorry. :0
<dr_willis> i imagine i will be sticking with ARM based PCs in the near future. ;)
<Ohmage> ejv: im a noob dude lol how could i answer it :P secure boot really isnt that massive a deal, in my UEFI/bios menu whatever it is called i just went secure boot:disabled
<Ohmage> really secure -_-
<ejv> ehhh it's ubuntu related, i need to know what to buy, i'll be installing ubuntu on it after-all; compatability is a support issue ;)
<Ohmage> also windows arm based are TOTALLY locked down now from what i read
<Ohmage> way to go...
<tad_pole> Off to reinstall, wish me luck :/
<MatthewL> !security |	ubottu
<ubottu> MatthewL: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<MatthewL> !server | ubottu
<ubottu> MatthewL: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ejv> example, im shopping and looking at the MSI Z77A-G43 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 mobo, that has UEFI, am I to understand that installing Ubuntu on this thing is going to be "not easy" ?
<ejv> or will it depend on the version of the firmware of the Z77A-G43 ? see what I'm getting at?
<dr_willis> may be a good idea to see what ubuntu/linux hardware sites sell.
<schuschu> secureboot on x86 systems can still be disabled, single components typically have it off anyway... at least my z77 board never gave me troubles
<MatthewL> !UEFI |	ubottu
<cfhowlett> ejv, uefi installs are seemingly ALL a little iffy at the moment.  I'd avoid Samsung as that seems to be the most breakable model at the moment, but be aware that the uefi bug(?) HAS been reproduced with win8
<ubottu> MatthewL: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ejv> hmm
<linuxuz3r_> hi ho hello
<cfhowlett> linuxuz3r_, greetings
<ejv> guess i'll just have to try it and see, which is not the answer i wanted, but c'est la vie
<MatthewL> !Fedora | ubottu
<ubottu> MatthewL: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<ozy> how do you start the installer fromt he command line on the live cd?
<cfhowlett> ejv, best of luck
<Ohmage> for a standard user with little linux experience what sort of file system should i format a partition to for ubuntu install?? ext4
<cfhowlett> Ohmage, ext4
<Ohmage> thanks
<cfhowlett> Ohmage, no problem
<ejv> cfhowlett: thanks, i haven't bought anything yet, im going to pour through some reviews on amazon/newegg and see if anyone tried ubuntu on the various models.
<ejv> i want the path of least resistance.
<Sendoushi> is there a way to swap characters or something? i'm using ubuntu server on a vm under mac os and i can't get [] nor {} since both use the left Alt of the keyboard. Tried to map it to AltGr but don't work also. The rest of keyboard (besides altGr) seems fine to me
<cfhowlett> ejv, I think there might be a wiki somewhere.  also see the !hardware listings
<cfhowlett> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Josssse> Hello Guys. When I installe ubuntu I had to set the nomodeset boot option in order not to get a black screen. Now that i've finished installation, when i boot, i get the same black screen. How can i force ubuntu to always start with the nomodeset option?? Thanks a lot.
<ejv> lol socket 1155 isn't even listed on that site
<ejv> good grief ;)
<MatthewL> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<dr_willis> Josssse:   you can edit the /etc/default/grub to make nomodeset a default item.
<Ohmage> ejv the only issue i see relating to any of it is the bootloader issue, installing running and booting live ubunut was easy enough for me and i have no experience other than light use. once there is a easy way to have gru2 bootloader show all os' on dual boot i see no real issues
<ms_> I have Windows trying to install Ubuntu. I have deleted my C drive as instructed, what do I do from here
<Alexio> ciao
<Alexio> !list
<ubottu> Alexio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<KristisB> Hello, can I download the whole folder from one.ubuntu.com instead of downloading files one by one?
<cfhowlett> ms_, unclear.   Are you installing ubuntu next to windows?
<ejv> my understanding is the secure boot monkey business was introduced into UEFI much later; so there has to be older UEFI mobo's in production and being sold by vendors that I can get my hands on, circumventing the entire sillyness.
<Josssse> thanks dr_willis . I'll try to do that. Do you know the line i should put to make nomodeset a default item?
<dr_willis> JoseeAntonioR:  stick nomodeset btween quiet splash, and rerun update-grub
<Alexio> ciao
<Alexio> !list
<MatthewL> !Microsoft
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<dr_willis> Alexio:  what are yu expecting to get from your !list ing exactly?
<Josssse> Thanks!!
<Alexio> ciao
<Alexio> !list
<ubottu> Alexio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ohmage> yes its probably fine if you dont want or need a really new computer but i think now all new uefi machines with the higher speccs come like this unless untouched by windows.. im not 100%
<MatthewL> wow
<DJones> !bot | MatthewL If you've got a lot of factoids to check, its probably better to use /msg ubottu !factoid so it responds via pm, or use the web interface in ubottu's links
<ubottu> MatthewL If you've got a lot of factoids to check, its probably better to use /msg ubottu !factoid so it responds via pm, or use the web interface in ubottu's links: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dr_willis> Alexio:  what are yu expecting to get from your !list ing exactly?........
<anybody_> irc://IrC.DeViLiRC.OrG/PapRiKa
<MatthewL> DJones - thanks
<dr_willis> anybody_:  huh? Do  You have a ubuntu support question?
<ejv> thanks for the input cheers
<ikonia> gypsymauro: the url you are trying to connect to is invalid
 * cfhowlett what the boone hill farm is that?
<ejv> ( that feeling when you really didn't walk away with more knowledge than when you started :D )
<ejv> ;p
<bignono1> can i use jwm in buntu?
<Ohmage> is it allowed to create a channel to talk to someone? or is this also taboo
<dr_willis> bignono1:  its in the repos.. so yes.
<bignono1> in the repo?
<dr_willis> Ohmage:  make all the channels you want.
<xDesu> Ohmage /msg <name>
<dr_willis> !info jwm | bignono1
<Ohmage> cool
<ubottu> bignono1: jwm (source: jwm): very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-3 (quantal), package size 116 kB, installed size 294 kB
<ejv> Ohmage: the reason you should ask in here, is because the collective benefits from transparent support
<bignono1> thanks dr_willis
<joesh> What chmod / chown should I use for everyone to be able to read?
<ejv> !chmod | joesh
<ubottu> joesh: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<DJones> !pm | Ohmage Be aware that if you want to message somebody directly, you should ask first,
<ubottu> Ohmage Be aware that if you want to message somebody directly, you should ask first,: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Ohmage> no worries
<ejv> please don't set everything to 777 or some insanity joesh; that's a good way to brick your installation
<joesh> ejv: that is why I am looking in the guide =)
<joesh> I know 777 is for everything.. but that includes write.. I just want read
<wdp> errm.
<Ohmage> ejv: pm if u dont mind? little chat about the whole uefi thing
<MatthewL> !jwm | MatthewL
<MatthewL> What is jwm?
<joesh> ejv: chmod 775 is what I'll use? read and execute?
<wdp> I'm trying to let xfce4 start automatically. but somehow it always starts gnome automatically. In the login manager I've set xfce as default session. Sadly I don't remember how I configured the automatic start (and login) of gnome some years ago.
<ejv> 775 says to give user, everything, group everything, and world, read and execute; that's not what you want.
<cfhowlett> wdp, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<dr_willis> joesh:  its worth the 10 min.. reading up on chmod and what the #'s mean.
<wdp> cfhowlett, just updated that, so current.
<cfhowlett> wdp, so 12.10 ... weird behavior.   whatever you login with should set the default for next time ...
<MatthewL> Cool beans | ubottu
<wdp> cfhowlett, indeed. Wondering if there is any other way to achieve what i want to do. probably another login manager which would do that?
<Alexio> ciao
<Alexio> !list
<ubottu> Alexio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Sendoushi> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12956435/screen.png which layout should i use for altgr? i can't get [ ] nor { }
<ejv> because third time is a charm
<dr_willis> Alexio:  do you even read what people say?
<larst> Hi all
<Alexio> ciao
<cfhowlett> wdp, apt-get install lxde ... but I'm more concerned with this fail.  test it out ...
<Alexio> !list
<cfhowlett> ALEXIO!~  no warez here.  wrong channel.
<wdp> cfhowlett, lxde is a DE - I want to use xfce, not lxde.
<dr_willis> Alexio:   try /list
<cfhowlett> wdp, ?? xfce is also a DE, no?
<Josssse> dr_willis, Since i had to boot from livecd I had to use the grub-mkconfig -o /media/.... to run the actual update-grub command. But i get an error: cannot finde a device for  is /dev mounted?
<Josssse> What could I do?
<Naphatul> is there a way for me to see boot time's and a breakdown?
<dr_willis> Josssse:  you can use the rescue/recovery mode to get into the system. or  at the grub menu - edit it. to add the 'nomodeset' option the first time.. then edit the /etc/default/grub file
<larst> Should i pick 12.10 or 12.04?
<ShukkoO> how can i make a hotkey, so that i can open the terminal by f.ex pressing "ctrl+r".
<dr_willis> larst:  you want latest versionof packages... or long term support.
<dr_willis> ShukkoO:  alt-ctrl-t ooens a terminal.
<Josssse> dr_willis, How do i acess grub menu or recovery mode??
<larst> Dr_willis not sure
<dr_willis> Josssse:   when you boot up - you see the grub menu. hit e
<dr_willis> !grub2
<Naphatul> Josssse, pres ESC on boot
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> or press/hold shift... if its hidden
<larst> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<larst> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Josssse> Swee, thanks a lot guys!
<Josssse> This would do it.
<dr_willis> last time i needed nomodset.. i just had to use it once.. then get  the nvidia drivers installed.
<Ohmage> dr_willis: would u say that ubuntu is the best out of box distro to make best use of a laptop and its batttery ?
<larst> Dr_willis what would  you pick
<dr_willis> larst:  i always use the latest.. i dont have much need for lts features
<dr_willis> Ohmage:  newer releases alwaos have newer drivers and so forth
<Joupi> larst : If you are on company or production environment, prefer LTS for stability, else at home I guess you would go for last one ...
<Ohmage> yes but i mean in terms of the best linux distros relating to resource management on laptops, my new machine when on win8 full charge has roughly 5 hours life, on fedora 18 it was 2 at best
<Ohmage> dr_willis: just wondering if what i read about ubuntu was true that is the best distro for laptops
<ikonia> Ohmage: that is incorrect
<ikonia> Ohmage: that's probably down to poor apci support in linux, no distro will make a difference
<ikonia> Ubuntu is no better/worse than the other main distribtuions
<Ohmage> ok
<Ohmage> thats what i thought, it must be just a matter of what you have on the system within the distro
<ikonia> Ohmage: no
<mpma> Good afternoon
<Ohmage> ok
<cfhowlett> mpma, greeting
<vcsy> hello.
<cfhowlett> vcsy, greetings
<geoffw8_> hey ubuntu! I have a folder with 777 permissions, but when Sphinx creates files it creates them using its own permissions
<geoffw8_> how can I make it so that permissions are enforced?
<larst> Hi vcsy
<geoffw8_> no amount of Googling is helping me
<l2k3> Hi :)
<larst> Hi l2k3
<cfhowlett> l2k3, greetings
<setre> How can I hide/toggle the launcher in Ubuntu 13.04?
<ikonia> 13.04 is not supported yet
<setre> I see
<mpma> isn
<ikonia> setre: it's in pre-release state, #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|setre,
<ubottu> setre,: Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<mpma> isn't it just under System settings -> Behavior?
<setre> how far from release?
<setre> mpma: no it's not there
<cfhowlett> setre, again see the channel ubuntu+1
<setre> cfhowlett: roger
<setre> any guess on how far from 13.04 being released?
<mpma> april
<tad-pole> >:)
<mpma> setre: 13.04 will be released in arpil
<mpma> april**
<setre> thanks
<mpma> hence the ".04" meaning the fourth month of the year
<dr_willis> setre:   the version # IS the year/month of release
<mpma> and ".10" being the tenth mouth
<Joupi> setre : 13=2013 ; 04=april
<setre> I see
<mpma> mind = blown
<setre> like windows 98
<mpma> :D
<mpma> yes, exactly like windows 98
<tad-pole> What about windows 2000?~!?"
<setre> learn from the master
<dr_willis> ahh... the year 2000.. when every silly app had to have 2000 or 2k in the name...
<dr_willis> These days it seems everything has to have 'HD' in the name
<setre> dr_willis: hopefully we will not be around for "the year 3000"
<dr_willis> Phear the Y3K bug!
<wdp> dr_willis, in a half year everything will have VR in it's name.
<setre> that sounds about right
<setre> or whatever scrumjax word will become associated with google glass and the like
<wdp> heh.
<setre> you *are* using "Ajax" right?
<dr_willis> I clean my sinks with ajax cleaner...
<wdp> rofl
<setre> and SCRUM
<dr_willis> SOAP
<setre> it seems buzzword creators are obssessed with cleaning related words
<dr_willis> ExpressoSoap2k
<cellanwilliams> if i want to dual partition ubuntu on my mac, is it best to partition first or partition on installation?
<dr_willis> Shouldent matter either way cellanwilliams .
<tad-pole> dualboot*
<cellanwilliams> coolio thanks <dr_willis>
<cfhowlett> cellanwilliams, do you have the installation tutorial from the wiki for this procedure?
<mpma> will everyone make the switch to 13.04 on release-day?
<dr_willis> mpma:  i imagine thats a 'no' ;)
<cfhowlett> mpma, LTS only ...
<dr_willis> since the servers couldent handle the load..
<mpma> cfhowlett: 13.04 will be LTS?
 * cfhowlett thinks point releases are a better bet in any case
<dr_willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<cfhowlett> mpma, it will NOT.
<dr_willis> 13.04 is not a LTS release
<mpma> i thought every .04 was LTS
<tad-pole> I like rice.
<cfhowlett> mpma, you were misinformed
<mpma> cfhowlett: so LTS only switches in 5 year intervals
<cfhowlett> mpma, 12.04 at present.  14.04 is the next LTS
<cfhowlett> mpma, no, SUPPORT is for 5 years.  release is every 2 years presently.
<mpma> cfhowlett: I see
<DJones> mpma: LTS versions are released every two years and are supported for 3 years on desktop, 5 years on server versions
<dr_willis> 12.04 is special. ;)
<cfhowlett> ops the ubottu factoid for LTS is incorrect in stating that support is for 3 years on the desktop
<dr_willis> 'with the exception of....'
<dr_willis> they gave 12.04 a longer term.
<mpma> what version are you guys running now?
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, ah.  I thought all future LTS went to 5 years.  good to know.
<mpma> <-- 12.04
<dr_willis> 5 years is like half a decade in computer years... ;P
<dr_willis> 5 years from now.. who knows what we will be running..  64 core arm based desktop machines that only use 1W of powar.. ;P
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, 128 bit wrist mounted retina enabled mid-air projection with sight/scent emulation ...
<tad-pole> Or sticks and rocks. :)
<mpma> what versions are you guys running?
<mpma> anyone comfortable with 12.10?
<sakkemo> <- 12.10, couldn't get wifi to work with 12.04 (Lenovo E130)
<cfhowlett> mpma, several people are.  I prefer not to deal with install issues every 6 months, so LTS works fine for me.
<sakkemo> didn't spend that much time trying as it worked out-of-box with 12.10
<mpma> tried 12.10 yesterday, horrible performance issues
<mpma> and propieraty drivers (spelling) kept crashing the machine
<cfhowlett> mpma, bleeding edge is bloody ...
<tad-pole> I just installed 12.10
<cfhowlett> mpma, one more iota of reason to go with LTS ...
<tad-pole> Well, 12.10 studio.
<Joupi> mpma : the version you choose really depends on what you want ... newer versions provide latest apps, but might be bug updates full whereas LTS are usually more stable afetr a short while (2 to 3 months running)
<cfhowlett> tad-pole, with all the restricted-extras I trust?
<tad-pole> I literally just installed it ;/
<ozy> I am trying to install 12.10 server, and I keep getting 'unable to install busybox-initramfs' -- any ideas? google came up short...
<cfhowlett> tad-pole, ok.  well for full codec support apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extra
<cfhowlett> tad-pole, ok.  well for full codec support apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> tad-pole, and take a peek at medibuntu.
<tad-pole> cfhowlett: Thanks! :)   I living off of my mobile connection ATM so I will do that tomorrow :)
<tad-pole> I am* living... rather
<cfhowlett> tad-pole, don't forget to check out the ubuntustudio forums and #ubuntustudio   on IRC
<louis-pc> hallo lirk
<louis-pc> hallo lirk
<Lirk> hi
<tad-pole> Stupid SprintPCS keeps dropping me down to bytes a second.
<tad-pole> just apt-get update is taking forever
<louis-pc> i am dutch
<Guest46015> Hello, I would like to make a custom icon for a file type. I tried what I could find on Google, including this:
<Guest46015> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingMimeTypes
<Guest46015> I am using quantal.
<mpma> !quantal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<tad-pole> Only thing I miss about college: amazing bandwidth. :(
<HeadCrash> ....................../´¯/)
<HeadCrash> ....................,/¯../
<HeadCrash> .................../..../
<HeadCrash> ............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
<FloodBot1> HeadCrash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HeadCrash> hello
<HeadCrash> can anybody help
<dr_willis> with?
<cfhowlett> HeadCrash, ask with details ...
<HeadCrash> anybody familiar here with apache jmeter?
<tad-pole> cfhowlett: When Installing studio I clicked the box for installing the proprietary codecs       is that the same as "apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras" ?
<cfhowlett> tad-pole, that
<tad-pole> ?
<cfhowlett> tad-pole, that'll get you the mp3 codec only
<tad-pole> OIC, Alright thanks for the extra info, Ill have to download that all then.
<cfhowlett> tad-pole, I don't know how to display the contents of a meta-package ...
<HeadCrash> cfhowlett
<HeadCrash> i have PM to you
<HeadCrash> can you reply for that?
<cfhowlett> HeadCrash, nope.  keep it in channel please
<HeadCrash> cfhowlett please
<tad-pole> HeadCrash: I like rice.
<HeadCrash> i need to ask that in pm please for a minute
<cfhowlett> HeadCrash, bad form to pm without permission
<HeadCrash> tad-pole...i'll give you grain
<cfhowlett> HeadCrash, in channnel
<HeadCrash> ok....
<HeadCrash> then shall i ask?
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HeadCrash> ubottu
<cfhowlett> HeadCrash, sad to say, I know nothing of jmeter ...
<HeadCrash> do you know apache jmeter
<HeadCrash> ok...
<HeadCrash> but i have another question
<HeadCrash> shall i ask
<FelixTheCat> I am trying to install Ubuntu but get "marking tsc unstable due to tsc halts in idle" followed by "clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -1761805988 ns) and now it just sits at a busybox prompt
<FelixTheCat> please help me install ubuntu
<cfhowlett> HeadCrash, ask it here
<HeadCrash> is your father a jerk?
<cfhowlett> HeadCrash, i'm disappointed in your poor judgement
<dr_willis> how to not get help on irc.....
<tad-pole> How to not get anything good period. He started it all off with a middle finger :/
 * cfhowlett as if flipping the bird in his ascii display wasn't enought
 * cfhowlett moving on.
<tad-pole> cfhowlett: !
<dr_willis> was that what it was? ;)
<cfhowlett> FelixTheCat, you there?
<cfhowlett> oh, ya'll didn't see the profane insults he put on the pm to me
<tad-pole> cfhowlett http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu-restricted-extras     Just incase you ever need the resource    it lists the contents.
<cfhowlett> tad-pole, nice.  thanks.   So will that package help you out?
<FelixTheCat> cfhowlett: yes
<cfhowlett> FelixTheCat, is this a clean install you're doing or an upgrade?
<tad-pole> cfhowlett Very much so. I was using linuxmint do to codec issues.
<user1_> #bookz
<cfhowlett> tad-pole, I installed medibuntu and restricted-extras.
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever j had codec issues on normal ubuntu.
<dr_willis> Not needed to use Medibuntu in ages...
<FelixTheCat> cfhowlett: upgrade from puppy
<tad-pole> I like to look at wierd things. ;)
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, I think medibuntu pulls in one or 2 codecs that restricted misses ...
<cfhowlett> FelixTheCat, I HOPE that means you're doing a clean install of ubuntu ... cause you can't upgrade puppy to ubuntu
<dr_willis> cant say ive enocountered any codecs  ive needed medibuntu for.
<dr_willis> at least not in a long time
<FelixTheCat> cfhowlett: yeah i'm just trying to install ubuntu over the top of puppy (wipe puppy, get ubuntu)
<cfhowlett> FelixTheCat, ok that makes sense.  that's an unfamiliar error you got.  did you md5sum verify the iso you downloaded??
<FelixTheCat> cfhowlett: it was, back when i downloaded it
<cfhowlett> FelixTheCat, and you burned an iso/usb?
<FelixTheCat> 10.4 beta i do beleve
<FelixTheCat> cfhowlett: yes
<tad-pole> FelixTheCat why are you using 10.4 beta?
<cfhowlett> FelixTheCat, wait, you're booting beta?  latest LTS ubuntu is 12.04, latest interim is 12.10.  choose one
<FelixTheCat> tad-pole: only install cd i have
<tad-pole> Order a new one if you can not download?
<cfhowlett> FelixTheCat, of COURSE beta is going to do strange things ...
<dr_willis> or use a usb flash. ;)
<FelixTheCat> cfhowlett: it says (on busybox prompt) ubuntu 1:1.2-2ubuntu6
<cfhowlett> FelixTheCat, sorry, but I have to bail from this discussion ... 10.04 beta?  not worth discussing IMHO
<tad-pole> dr_willis I was assuming he just cant download an iso. but true.
<tad-pole> FelixTheCat You need to get a current version   or atleast a stable one
<FelixTheCat> well, the question is, tad-pole  cfhowlett  ect will it run on that old laptop
<cfhowlett> FelixTheCat, note ... 10.04 is end of life quite shortly ...
<cfhowlett> FelixTheCat, you didn't specify your hardware ... or I didn't see it.  that said, lubuntu or xubuntu are both optimized for old and low spec machines.
<tad-pole> FelixTheCat They have distro's specifically for legacy hardware I believe
<FelixTheCat> cfhowlett: its a sony vaio pcg-n505sn
<cfhowlett> FelixTheCat, try lubuntu or xubuntu 12.04
 * tad-pole smiles
<k2ai> hello
<tad-pole> Hi.
<cfhowlett> k2ai, greetings
<FelixTheCat> cfhowlett: xbuntu 12.10 ?
<tad-pole> FelixTheCat: xubuntu.org
<cfhowlett> FelixTheCat, I'd suggest 12.04 for the Long Term Support but go with 12.10 if you'd rather ...
<bekks> FelixTheCat: 12.04
<Ciko> #ubuntu-de
<k2ai> does Ubuntu still have heating problem on mobile ivy bridge processor?
<nkl_> someone want to help me to make usb bootable i spent all morning and all failed
<histo> FelixTheCat: What kind of specs is that laptop?
<tad-pole> nkl_ Download unetbootin and use that
<tad-pole> It works great for me.
<histo> !requirements | FelixTheCat
<ubottu> FelixTheCat: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<FelixTheCat> cfhowlett: we're talking about 15 year old laptop here (the type with an external cd-rom drive with a card)
<nkl_> i can not use unebootin, i am on debian chrunchbang distro
<nkl_> tad-pole,
<ThinkT510> k2ai: when was the last time you tried?
<bekks> nkl_: Why cant you use unetbootin then?
<nkl_> i dont have it in repo
<k2ai> 2 days back
<cfhowlett> FelixTheCat, all I can say is try. xubunt and lubuntu might surprise you ...
<ThinkT510> k2ai: which version?
<k2ai> 12.10
<tad-pole> nkl_  http://packages.debian.org/search?suite=all&keywords=unetbootin
<nkl_> bekks, i see it now.
<nkl_> sorry
<histo> k2ai: Which heating problem?
<nkl_> tad-pole, and bekks is the first drive when i type fdisk -l said: sdc1 and sdc
<nkl_> which one?
<ThinkT510> k2ai: that is the most recent stable release, perhaps wait till 13.04 is released
<FelixTheCat> histo: about 720mb of ram or 512
<bekks> nkl_: I dont get your question. What are you doing, what do you want to do?
<tad-pole> He wants to know wich is the usb mount
<k2ai> histo: I don't know my laptop always runs unbeareably hot
<tad-pole> I do not know.
<nkl_> bekks, i want to make bootable usb for ubuntu 10.04 just that! :(((
<histo> FelixTheCat: I would definately recomend xubuntu or lubuntu 32bit then.
<tad-pole> nkl_ Download unetbootin
<tad-pole> It will do it for you
<nkl_> tad-pole, bekks i installed unetbootin
<histo> !usb | nkl_
<ubottu> nkl_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bekks> nkl_: And how is that related to fdisk -l then?
<nkl_> bekks, fdisk -l:
<tad-pole> nkl_ the choice it shows by default if you have usb mounted should work
<cfhowlett> nkl_, 10.04 desktop is end of life in a matter of weeks.
<nkl_> Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table
<nkl_> Disk /dev/sdc: 2045 MB, 2045771776 bytes
<k2ai> ThinkT510: I think i should wait till 13.04
<tad-pole> nkl_ Use gparted to make a new partition table on usb
<nkl_> cfhowlett, 10.04 still rule!
<bekks> nkl_: Why are you trying to run fdisk -l? What do you want to do? What that sdc, some USB drive?
<cfhowlett> nkl_, OK ... on your head, then ...
<nkl_> omg why is that complicated!! why gparted now :(
<histo> k2ai: Or you can search askubuntu for a solution to your problem since no one here knows
<nkl_> sdc is usb bekks
<histo> k2ai: You have a common laptop model so i'm sure someone else would have experienced what you are if it's a bug.
<tad-pole> nkl_ Gotta pay the cost to be the boss. If it is easy it is not worth it :)
<tad-pole> Unless its a female and im drunk. then its worth it.
<k2ai> thanks
<nkl_> tad-pole, i must to start gparted with sudo?
<k2ai> histo:  ok i'll google it
<histo> wow didn't listen very well.
<kingbeast> hey guys trying to port a router out through my ethernet port on my laptop, can anyone help
<nkl_> sudo gparted: unalloacted
<histo> kingbeast: What?
<tad-pole> nkl_ ?
<nkl_> dev/sdc 1.91 gb unallocated
<ThinkT510> !gksudo | nkl_
<ubottu> nkl_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<histo> nkl_: open gparted create a parititon on /dev/sdc   format it for fat32.  Then use unetbootin be done and happy
<kingbeast> trying to use the ethernet port on my laptop to use my wireless to a wired router
<tad-pole> histo Agreed!
<histo> kingbeast: that makes absolutely no sense
<histo> kingbeast: ethernet > wireless > wired??? wth?
<kingbeast> old xbox
<tad-pole> histo: I think he wants to tap his wifi access from laptop over to a wired router connected to NOTwireless devices
<kingbeast> no wireless
<histo> kingbeast: Please in english eplain what you want to do.
<histo> s/eplain/explain/
<kingbeast> wireless router>laptop>wired router>xbox
<tad-pole> kingbeast http://www.amazon.com/IOGEAR-Universal-Ethernet-Adapter-GWU627/dp/B004UAKCS6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1360587736&sr=8-2&keywords=ethernet+to+wireless  buy that
<nkl_> why i dont have in gparted 'format' option?
<nkl_> it is still unallocated
<cfhowlett> nkl_, select the area you want to format first ...
<histo> nkl_: delete whatever partition is on /dev/sdc   then create a new one. Then select type as fat32
<tad-pole> He has no wifi on xbox  only eth   wants to plug his laptop into xbox to get internet
<histo> !ics | kingbeast
<ubottu> kingbeast: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<nkl_> histo, primary partition or extended?
 * cfhowlett bought a $30 wifi adapter JUST for the xbox.  worked fine ...
<histo> nkl_: primary
 * histo says ics would work just the same
<tad-pole> cfhowlett  thats what i gave him a link for, I use them on copy machines instead of a $1000 service charge for an upgraded network card
<nkl_> ok, histo now it is green
<nkl_> so, now to continue with unetbootin?
<histo> nkl_: did you tell it to do fat32?
<nkl_> yes 32
<nkl_> fat
<nkl_> new partition #1 fat 32
<histo> nkl_: now write teh changes exit gparted. Then fire up unetbootin and be done.
<nkl_> histo, how to write?
<histo> nkl_: The green checkbox I believe is apply
<nkl_> aply all operattion?
<histo> nkl_: yes
<nkl_> hist :(( an error...
<ncp_> nkl_, haven't follow your issue, but i always boot livecd when i need to partition anything..
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys, Where i can find ubuntu kernel release notice please guide me
<cfhowlett> !kernel|dhanasekaran,
<ubottu> dhanasekaran,: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<histo> nkl_: Well i can't really guess what your error is so perhaps you can enlighten us.
<nkl_> histo, i must to start from the begining
<nkl_> wait a sec..
<tad-pole> nkl_ Open gparted again, highlight your usb device, click Device>Create New Partition Table    Right click on your unallocated usb device  click New       make a fat32 partition of the full size of USB device
<tad-pole> nkl_ Then click apply(green check)
<dhanasekaran> cfhowlett: I want release notes, What are the changes are done, current and previous version of kernel
<cfhowlett> dhanasekaran, see #ubuntu-devel for developer talk
<tad-pole> <dhanasekaran> www.ubuntu.org(com?) and search in there search box
<nkl_> An error occurred while applying the operations
<nkl_> See the details for more information.
<nkl_> IMPORTANT
<nkl_> If you want support, you need to provide the saved details!
<nkl_> See http://gparted.org/save-details.htm for more information.
<PrincessLuna> To boot with UEFI secure boot on a Win8 system, Kubuntu 12.10 AMD 64 should work right?
<nkl_> and i have button ok
<tad-pole> nkl_ Do that then? :P
<cfhowlett> PrincessLuna, "should" ...
<histo> !uefi | PrincessLuna
<ubottu> PrincessLuna: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dhanasekaran> cfhowlett: thanks
<nkl_> when i press ok, i still have /dev/sdc1 unknown
<cfhowlett> nkl_, would help to see.  paste a screen shot ...
<tad-pole> nkl_ Redo everything like I posted above
<nkl_> just a sec..
<MAGIKO> !LIST
<ubottu> MAGIKO: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<histo> How hard can it be to partition a usb drive.
<MAGIKO> !LIST
<cfhowlett> histo, we learn when we learn ...
<routcla0> I can't log in to my own brand-new laptop. Ubuntu gives me access to Guest only. Can you help?
<histo> cfhowlett: I'm actually more interested in how he got a thumb drive that isn't partitioned.
<cfhowlett> routcla0, lost/forgot password?
<tad-pole> histo he likely messed it up trying to do what hes doing before.
<tad-pole> he/she  excuse me   sorry :)
<routcla0> I did not lose password. I uninstalled Wine and logged out and in and it denied access.
<OerHeks> histo, he probably selected fat32, but never pressed apply to perform the format.
<MAGIKO> SOMEONE HELP ME PLZ
<tad-pole> !ask MAGIKO
<tad-pole> oops
<nkl_> this is the image http://oi50.tinypic.com/2csjp07.jpg
<DJones> MAGIKO: You need to ask an Ubuntu support related question first
<tad-pole> Guess I should learn how to use the bot if I am going to be here.
<MAGIKO> I WANT DOWNLOAD A GAMES...HO I CAN DO IT??
<cfhowlett> !shout|MAGIKO,
<ubottu> MAGIKO,: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DJones> MAGIKO: Buy them, piracy isn't allowed here
<histo> nkl_: Click the right arrow by the Create primary partition #1  there to see details
<cfhowlett> MAGIKO, games are in the ubuntu software center
<nashant> Hi guys. I'm trying to recover data from my gf's dying (dead?) drive. smartctl seems to think that it's a 2.5" 600PB drive, I guess this is because the logical block size is being reported as 774843950. Any hints?
<histo> nkl_: did you launch gparted with gksu?
<kingbeast> I got it thanks guys
<nkl_> histo, yes
<nkl_> sudo
<kingbeast> sorry for the confusion
<MAGIKO> !LIST
<ubottu> MAGIKO: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<histo> !manual | MAGIKO
<ubottu> MAGIKO: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<AppleJuice> nashant, What is a PB?
<AppleJuice> nashant, Peta Byte?
<cfhowlett> 600 PB?  huge!
<histo> nashant: make sure the drive is unmounted. image it and use scalpel or photorec to recover files.
<histo> nashant: ddrescue  would be the way to image it
<AppleJuice> You could use dd to make a image... or destroy the drive completely.
<MAGIKO> !MANUAL
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<histo> !botabuse > MAGIKO
<ubottu> MAGIKO, please see my private message
<AppleJuice> !botabuse AppleJuice
<histo> !undelete | nashant
<ubottu> nashant: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<viderbit> sup bitchеs
<histo> !language > viderbit
<ubottu> viderbit, please see my private message
 * histo senses schools are off today
<cfhowlett> viderbit, your stay here will be short and unproductive with such an attitude...
<viderbit> ok its no problem :)
<MAGIKO> !botause
<viderbit> jesus you are so soft and cold, anyway - is there a way to switch from upstart to systemd
<n00b_dust> #join #slack
<MAGIKO> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<viderbit> and why ubuntu 12.04 is two times slower then 10.10/04
<ThinkT510> viderbit: systemd isn't supported in ubuntu
<histo> viderbit: compiz and you probably not having video drivers.
<nashant> histo: I've tried to image it with ddrescue, but it doesn't seem to get any data at all
<viderbit> i dont talk for video performance
<cfhowlett> viderbit, , computer is 2 years older
<nashant> AppleJuice: yeah. petabytes
<viderbit> computer is with 4core i7
<histo> nashant: Then you may be at a loss for recoverying anything.  You can try running photorec or scalpel on against the block device but good luck if you can't even image it.
<viderbit> and 16 gig of RAM
<viderbit> and SSd
<histo> viderbit: Video drivers......
<histo> viderbit: How are you measuring your "speed"
<nashant> histo: would changing the block size help?
<viderbit> i talk for server application performance not for GUI
<viderbit> ....
<nashant> At the moment smartctl thinks it's 774843950 bytes
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<histo> nashant: not really ddrescue is pretty good. It starts and skips bad blocks then comes back to them.
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, greetings
<histo> viderbit: How are you measuring this performance?
<histo> nashant: I'd be worried less about smartctl and more about reading data off of it atm.
<AppleJuice> nashant, Your girlfriend does not have a petabyte drive. Your drive is drunk.
<viderbit> here it is: http://gwan.com/en_timeline.html, I use gwan v4+
<X-Scorpion> How can i join Ubuntu to windows Domain
<BluesKaj> Hi cfhowlett , greetings as well
<histo> !samba | X-Scorpion
<ubottu> X-Scorpion: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<X-Scorpion> How?
<nashant> AppleJuice: It's not just drunk, it's absolutely shitfaced
<nashant> And not just 1 petabyte, 600!
<tad-pole> x-scorpion Google
<ThinkT510> !language | nashant
<ubottu> nashant: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<X-Scorpion> tad-pole! i already did
<nashant> histo: I tried ddrescue a few mins ago and it went 11 minutes without recovering anything at all
<tad-pole> x-scorpion Not well enough. :)
<X-Scorpion> maybe
<histo> nashant: There are some options you may want to look at. man ddrescue
<histo> nashant: if not, there isn't much more you're going to be able to do. If the data is worth a lot of money then you may want to pay someone for data recovery.
<lupobianc3> ciao
<X-Scorpion> so tad-pole do u have any idea about it?
<cfhowlett> !it|lupobianc3,
<ubottu> lupobianc3,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tad-pole> x-scorpion There are numerous howto's   Find one similar to what you are doing, try it, then ask specific questions on your problems
<X-Scorpion> i got an error The server domain and kerberos realm must match the domain you are trying
<X-Scorpion> what does it mean
<X-Scorpion> and how to fix it
<X-Scorpion> sorry i am a newbie
<bekks> !details | X-Scorpion
<ubottu> X-Scorpion: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nashant> histo: the errsize is showing as 320GB, the full size of the disk
<X-Scorpion> I have a problem joining Zentyal 3.01 to windows domain and when i configure the file server to be an addetional domain to windows AD with the rigth info it says "The server domain and kerberos realm must match the domain you are trying" and i expected it to connect without any errors
<histo> nashant: try reading it backwards
<nashant> histo.... huh?
<cfhowlett> X-Scorpion, might be good to ask in #ubuntu-server as well
<nashant> trying
<X-Scorpion> thx
<ThinkT510> !rootirc | bazorf
<ubottu> bazorf: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<X-Scorpion> i am now
<nashant> histo: still errsize 320GB
<tad-pole> x-scorpion I have no idea about any of this   but I am searching.
<X-Scorpion> thx alot
<tad-pole> x-scorpion  Is this what you did? http://trac.zentyal.org/wiki/Documentation/Community/Development/multiplew
<X-Scorpion> yes but with windows configurations
<tad-pole> Did you contact the zentyal team?
<X-Scorpion> yes at forums and no one is replying
<bekks> X-Scorpion: How long have you been waiting?
<arvendu> helo guys
<X-Scorpion> more than a month
<sqrt7744> Hey does anyone know how to get ps to show the full name? for example, ps x shows chromium-browser as /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chro, which isn't good enough for my script
<tad-pole> x-scorpion Discussion of Zentyal Server, testing and development, takes place in #zentyal on irc.freenode.net. There is also a Spanish speaking #zentyal-es on ...    ???????????
<arvendu> ppoe mode is not working in wireless network ?
<X-Scorpion> i know and sorry for talking here but no one is anwsering me at all
<X-Scorpion> there is just a few users there
<ThinkT510> arvendu: pppoe = point to point protocol over ethernet
<tad-pole> x-scorpion NP I am just going through what I would do if I was you making sure you did the same :)
<X-Scorpion> thx
<X-Scorpion> so do u know anything about joining Linux to windows Domain
<iceroot> X-Scorpion: nt-domain or ad-domain?
<tad-pole> sqrt7744 http://superuser.com/questions/103309/how-can-i-know-the-absolute-path-of-a-running-process    Is that helpful?
<X-Scorpion> AD-Domain
<bekks> sqrt7744: Then look for the following output: ps -aux | grep chrom
<X-Scorpion> Windows Server 2008 R2
<iceroot> X-Scorpion: then samba4 is the only way
<X-Scorpion> ok i know that
<X-Scorpion> but i don't know how to do it
<bekks> sqrt7744: As you can see, the full path is displayed - so your terminal is just too small. :)
<X-Scorpion> i am sorry
<X-Scorpion> Zentyal already have Samba 4 in it
<iceroot> X-Scorpion: https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/Domain_Member
<tad-pole> iceroot <X-Scorpion> I have a problem joining Zentyal 3.01 to windows domain and when i configure the file server to be an addetional domain to windows AD with the rigth info it says "The server domain and kerberos realm must match the domain you are trying" and i expected it to connect without any errors
<mercsniper> Anyone know where ColinWatson hangsout?
<Austerity-Sucks> mercsniper,  mostly gay bars
<mercsniper> not irl, on irc
<bekks> sqrt7744: Please keep it in the channel.
<sqrt7744> even with 'ps xwww'
<bekks> sqrt7744: Thats why I said: ps aux ...
<sqrt7744> bekks, sorry, that was a type i meant bekks but accidentally /msg
<sqrt7744> bekks, ah! thanks!
<Pici> mercsniper: I'd guess #ubuntu-devel, but I don't see him online recently.
<flintser> i know this isn't appropriate place for this but i need quick help. can i install mysql with root account? i want to use wordpress so can i install it with root account
<mercsniper> TY Pici
<iceroot> flintser: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Pici> flintser: if you're using Ubuntu, this is the right place for that question
<iceroot> flintser: DONT!!! run a database itself with the mysql-root user, always create an own user for each database which is not able to read/write other databases
<flintser> i have installed all that. but when i created mysql database i did it with root so i need to use root privileges in wordpress install.
<iceroot> flintser: dont do that!
<bekks> flintser: No. Thats notr true. DONT do that.
<flintser> ok :) what do i need to do then
<iceroot> flintser: create a new user which can only read/write the specific database
<ikonia> flintser: mysql's root user, is not the systems root user
<flintser> so i adduser xxx and give it read/write to mysql-database
<ikonia> flintser: no
<c2tarun> Can anyone please tell me that why is evolution removed from Ubuntu and Thunderbird is the new default mail client?
<ikonia> flintser: the mysql users are internal to mysql
<ThinkT510> c2tarun: i don't know why, however evolution is still in the repos
<flintser> well at the mysql-server install it asked for mysql root password and i gave it one, different of my real root account, so when wordpress asks for account / password can i use root + the password mysql-server asked
<OerHeks> c2tarun, why thunderbird >> http://askubuntu.com/a/57094
<c2tarun> ThinkT510, yeah, and there is BIG problem with thunderbird :( its message pane is only single line. It doesn't support multiple line message pane.
<ikonia> flintser: do not use the mysql root account
<bekks> flintser: DONT use the mysql-root user for anything. Creat another mysql-user which only has r/w access to the database desired.
<ikonia> flintser: I really suggest you read the basic wordpress documents that advise you against this
<flintser> i did the 5-minute installation all the way to this point where it asks for that username/password combination. this is why i ask because i'm really scared to do anything with root :D
<c2tarun> OerHeks, hmm.... are you guys able to get a double line message pane in thunderbird, or you use single line only?
<ikonia> flintser: #wordpress will guide you
 * syntroPi invokes printf "127.0.0.1\twww.facebook.com">> /etc/hosts"
 * ikonia request syntroPi keeps that sort of stuff to himself please
<zefuros> hello there is anyone here online?
<ikonia> zefuros: many people
<ThinkT510> zefuros: of course
<zefuros> im new to ubuntu and i encounter a huge boot problem
<zefuros> is any ubuntu supporter online where i can reffer to so i wont spam my problems on the general chat?
<flintser> ikonia, bekks: yes i'll ask one more question, then i'll shut up for non ubuntu bussiness. can i use this guide to create approppriate mysql-user to use for installation? http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-create-a-mysql-database-and-set-privileges-to-a-user/
<ikonia> flintser: no idea, ask in #mysql
<mayenit> theres allways someone to help you offcourse :)
<zefuros> alright on wich user should i refer for my problem?
<ThinkT510> zefuros: best to keep it in channel, thats the whole purpose of the channel
<zefuros> so i can talk about it right now?
<Myrtti> zefuros: yup
<ThinkT510> yes
<Ohmage> hey guys back again
<zefuros> ok i will first give you a general view of what happening till now
<piyush> hi i am new here
<piyush> plzz help
<bnkprob> Hi, internet banking from one bank does not work on my 12.10 installation. It works from another machine running 12.04. I use firefox. Can someone please help?
<ThinkT510> piyush: to help we need to know the issue
<Ohmage> just about to install 12.04.1 on my uefi laptop and am just wondering where i should be placing the efi bootloader install so as not to mess up the windows bootloader bug
<bnkprob> After typing the userid/passwd for netbanking, the browser indefinitely waits.
<piyush> ok i have a new dell inspiron 14 z having 4 gb ram ...500 gb hard disk..i 3 2nd generation processor
<piyush> i am willing to completely switch to ubuntu
<piyush> from windows
<ThinkT510> bnkprob: is that just in forefox? have you tried with chromium?
<bnkprob> chromium too, same issue
<piyush> but during installation hard drives r not appearing
<Ohmage> i ask as i see that if i install the grub2 bootloader in the wrong partition it will essentially give me headches if i want to boot windows up again
<zefuros> i got a desktop computer with one ssd drive and and hdd on the ssd i got installed windows 8 update version and on the hdd a space for my windows 8 documents i shrinked a part of my hdd drive and deleted it to install ubuntu after installed ubuntu 12.10 i found several problems with graphics and i deleted the partitation and installed ubuntu 12.04
<bnkprob> No matter which browser I use, I get stuck at the login page.
<piyush> ok i have a new dell inspiron 14 z having 4 gb ram ...500 gb hard disk..i 3 2nd generation processor.ok i have a new dell inspiron 14 z having 4 gb ram ...500 gb hard disk..i 3 2nd generation processor but during installation hard drives r not appearing
<ThinkT510> bnkprob: it doesn't use java does it (the bank website)?
<zefuros> and there the problem showed up when i booted i saw error message not such device found after searching i saw i must re install grub so i did but the problem was still there then i thought since i installed grub on the hdd drive i should have it boot frist from bios i i made it boot first as result the bootloader finally showed up and i can start ubuntu now but i cant start windows 8 it immidiatly restarts upon loading logo
<zefuros> any ideas?
<Ohmage> just about to install 12.04.1 on my uefi laptop and am just wondering where i should be placing the efi bootloader install so as not to mess up the windows bootloader and get the bootloader bug
<bnkprob> I tested 2 situations (a) No java installed (b) oracle 7 installed.
<bekks> zefuros: Please use interpunctuation to simplify even reading your post.
<bnkprob> No luck!
<zefuros> how can i use that? sorry im new here
<bnkprob> pops etc are enabled already
<bekks> zefuros: In school, you learned about . , : ! and ?. Just use those signs please :)
<zefuros> oh yes sorry , shall i write the things from beggning?
<mayenit> !stats
<bekks> zefuros: Please just described your problem, not that you took on you shoes and jacket to go out to buy a new computer, missed the bus, took a taxi... :)
<piyush> anybody here who can help me its so mush up here
<piyush> uffffffff
<bnkprob> just checkout yourself http://www.icicibank.com personal banking
<zefuros> ok. So after reinstalling the grub using a livecd ubuntu i cant get my windows 8 to start
<bnkprob> type in dummy acct/pwd
<Quest> I put my sata 512 gb HD in an HD case (for usb input for data and a separate power supply). While I was Coping data, there was an electricity power outage. when electricity came back, my harddisk partitions showed there capacity but where showing as "to be formated" with no data inside. How can I recover my fiels? any good software for ntfs?
<flintser> Quest: for windows use recuva
<sakkemo> is there a way to get the same dialog for selecting keyboard layout when as when installing ubuntu, instead of using setxkbmap and trying to figure out the correct arguments? I'm running minimal Ubuntu with i3
<Quest> flintser that only gives the option for deleted files. but i my case i think all the partition is corrupted. (i use windows and linux both)
<nibbler_> piyush: harddsiks not showing usually means your disk controller is not recognized.... can you change its behaviour in the bios maybe?
<nibbler_> Quest: photorec is available for linux
<ThinkT510> bnkprob: doesn't look like it uses java, try contacting them for help
<nibbler_> Quest: even the source device went dead/unformatted?
<zefuros> where i can refer for windows booting issues after installing ubuntu?
<bnkprob> but how come it works from other ubuntu 12.04 systems?
<Quest> nibbler_ sory?
<mayenit> anyone clicked the raid button on the disk app?
<Quest> flintser recuva only gives the option for deleted files. am i correct?
<bnkprob> is there some place in ubuntu where different behaviour is configured?
<nibbler_> Quest: you say your harddrive partitions are "to be formated" - you mean the one in the usb case (target?) or the source device of the data?
<ThinkT510> bnkprob: maybe just sloppy website coding which breaks in newer browsers
<Quest> nibbler_ dead/unformartted? what is?
<piyush> yea nibbler i used AHCI mode frm intel smart security but still same prblm
<nibbler_> Quest: not-formated
<Quest> nibbler_ well,
<bnkprob> I mean it works in firefox 17.x and up.
<nibbler_> piyush: intel smart security sounds worrying to me
<flintser> Quest: http://www.piriform.com/recuva/features
<bnkprob> on other ubuntus
<Quest> nibbler_ i was coping data fine before power outage. at resum the partitions "appeared" as unformated
<bnkprob> BTW in your test just now how far did you get?
<nibbler_> Quest: on partitions. the one that held the data before, or the one that you were copying to?
<zefuros> someone here who has time to help me? unfortunately i didnt saw response or i didnt notice so please dont take me wrong
<piyush> sorry it was intel smart rapid start technology :P
<ThinkT510> bnkprob: i didn't test, i just looked at the login page, seems like just javascript
<piyush> in sata mode
<escott> Quest, was this a low-level copy or a normal copy
<piyush> i changed it to AHCI
<ThinkT510> !uefi | zefuros
<ubottu> zefuros: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<piyush> and tried trial verision of ubuntu is reading my drive
<piyush> but during installation it is not reading
<Quest> escott nibbler_ i was just coping by kubuntu mouse and dolphin. dont know tech
<cheekee> Quest: I once messed up my Windows partition system, and rebooted the Pc. but was able to fix it after reviewing the gparted error logs
<escott> Quest, thats a normal copy. you should certainly still be able to see the disks. you may have to run an fsck (and if its NTFS you must do so from Windows)
<Quest> cheekee i did that. but partition tool with kubuntu dont let me mount the partitions in the first place. escott
<nibbler_> Quest: what was the source and what was the destination of your copy adventure? did you copy from /home/quest to /media/usbdisk?
<Quest> escott nibbler_ yes i see the disks and their sizes but no data
<mayenit> anyone clicked the raid button under creat in disk util?
<escott> Quest, you have run fsck/chkdsk and it comes back clean
<Quest> fsck dont check the partitions and nor mount it
<Quest> i tried fsck -f even. but no use
<Quest> it gives code for reboot
<Quest> i think 02
<Quest> and again 02 after reboot
<mayenit> anyone clicked the raid button under create in disk util?
<escott> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<escott> !language | ShameSpiral
<ubottu> ShameSpiral: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Guest87983> I would like some help with installing ubuntu 12.04 server?
<escott> Quest, what filesystem type is this
<Guest87983> I am trying to install  12.04 on Ibm server
<escott> !ask | Guest87983 (also there are a dozen or more Guest#### in channel, please /nick to something else)
<ubottu> Guest87983 (also there are a dozen or more Guest#### in channel, please /nick to something else): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mayenit> Has anyone clicked the raid button under create in disk util?
<bekks> mayenit: I bet someone already did - but why?
<DJones> mayenit: You'd be better asking your real question and explaining what the issue is
<Guest87983> I am trying to configure software raid1 on the server, when I click on the bootable flag it does not toggle to on
<Guest87983> I is always in the off mode
<mayenit> im just trying to get curious people to click it and have them fsck
<Guest87983> Is there any specific channel for ubuntu servers?
<mayenit> just like the guy that made that gui intended
<DJones> mayenit: Why do you want people to do that
<DJones> Guest87983: THere is #ubuntu-server which might be able to help
<nibbler_> Guest87983: you could use fdisk to mark both partitions bootable manually (option: a) - but this does not work on raid level, but only on the underlaying partitions/disks
<Physicist> Ubuntu Tweak do not open. Any device?
<mayenit> so that more people join this channel
<mayenit> !lusers
<lukecarrier> mayenit, don't be "that guy"
<zefuros> ubottu: thanks for the post you sent me and running the commands i can tell both windows and ubuntu are installed on legacy mode
<ubottu> zefuros: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zefuros> lol :P
<Physicist> Ubuntu Tweak do not open. Any device?
<Physicist> I tried reinstall but did nont work.
<zefuros> is here someone who can help me solve my windows 8 boot problem?
<escott> Guest87165, mdadm raid could never be "bootable" by a bios
<zefuros> escott: hello there
<iceroot> escott: Guest87983 the single hdds from the raid array can be booted and then mdadm starts. you can also remove a single hdd (raid1) and boot it on another system without raid
<zefuros> iceroot: hello there
<nexus`> zefuros
<nexus`> i believe the UEFI fix was only just released
<nexus`> and to apply it would take quite a bit of linux knowledge
<nexus`> http://www.zdnet.com/linux-foundation-releases-windows-secure-boot-fix-7000011084/
<zefuros> nexus seems like i installed both OS in legacy mode im sure about the ubuntu not sure for windows cause its on a different drive
<zefuros> can you please help me boot my windows?
<nexus`> maybe hold on
<zefuros> ok thanks :D
<nexus`> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<zefuros> nexus i installed windows 8 first and ubuntu second
<nexus`> :S i dont have a system with both windows/linux on it to mess around to find a solution for you. all i can do is guess and i think that is probably not for the best
<Ohmage> zefuros are you on UEFI system??
<nexus`> i think when you reboot you will see a quick prompt saying press f8 or something to choose what to boot into
<Ohmage> nexus it depends if hes on UEFIbios thing
<Ohmage> as if he installed the grub bootloader over the windows one he needs to fix that
<nexus`> yeah thats why i said i can only guess
<nexus`> it appears you know more than me
<zefuros> ohmage even if my bios support uefi, i checked out and seems that i installed both windows and ubuntu on legacy mode
<Ohmage> im in the midst of doing this all on my new laptop thats been ruined by windows and UEFI
<nexus`> i havent messed with anything that has UEFI yet
<Ohmage> ok which bootloader are you using?
<Ohmage> grub"
<Ohmage> 2
<zefuros> grub
<Ohmage> and yet you cant see windows with it??
<zefuros> i can , but when i try to boot windows it restarts my system
<nexus`> is there a reason you installed legacy mode?
<Ohmage> yeh i steered clear of legacy cant remember why but i think might be ur issue
<zefuros> i dont even know the difference between efi and legacy mode
<sirstan>  Anyone use Monit?  Im having syntax issues with 'check program....'
<Ohmage> did the machine your on have preinstalled os??
<escott> zefuros, EFI an emulate a BIOS system. when it does so that is called "Legacy Mode". you cannot boot Win8 with legacy enabled
<zefuros> the windows are on my ssd drive and the ubuntu on my hdd, is there a way to check if windows 8 are installed in EFI or legacy mode?
<Ohmage> right back up a bit
<Ohmage> can you enter your UEFIbios menu
<zefuros> no i built the machine myself and installed windows 7 then updated to 8
<zefuros> yes i can
<Ohmage> if soo try putting it in uefi mode and seeing what bootloader does when u reboot
<friend> Hello help me download youtube videos
<Ohmage> ah ok
<zefuros> how can i put it on uefi mode?
<Ohmage> go to boot settings
<Ohmage> should be an enable
<Ohmage> in boot sub menu
<zefuros> ok so i must restart now to check that right?
<Ohmage> might as well
<GermainZ> Hey everyone, I installed 12.04 and it fixed some of the issues I was having with 12.10, but my brightness is still locked to the max. Reading around the web, it's suggested to upgrade my BIOS, but it's already updated (although it is kinda old, latest update: late 2011). Also installed modifying grub, without effect. Any suggestions at all? Thanks!
<Ohmage> if it does nothing then go back to legacy and im not sure what u need to do im afraid
<friend> Pls i want help to download youtube videos
<zefuros> ok i will restart check on uefi and come back to tell you if both OS running then
<joesl> I have a share on my Samba network and one of the folder there's a folder where is rsynced but everytime after the sync I need to do "chmod -R 775 /media/backup/folder" in order to open it over Samba. What am I missing?
<zefuros> but as i read both windows and linux must be installed in one more
<zefuros> mode*
<jpds> friend: That's against the YouTube T&C, so not supported here.
<nexus`> atm UEFI is just a hassle for linux zefuros
<Ohmage> it is but at the same time the only way to learn the wrongs of it is to try :P
 * Ohmage is discovering all this the hard way
<nexus`> joesl: try chown?
<zefuros> ok i will reboot check and come back to tell you the results please wait for me
<cafecat> hi all, anyone using the yubiserver on ubuntu? What is the most recent version  number? I have some newbie questions about getting started with it...
<joesl> nexus`: ah, you mean I should chown 775?
<zefuros> yeah i know i learned widows cmd and other stuff the "hard way" , so i suppose i will also do on linux
<nexus`> something like sudo chown -R /media/* joesl:joesl
<nexus`> i forget the exact syntax
<nexus`> basically you want to make the permissions editable as your user
<nexus`> changing ownership
<nexus`> (chown)
<tury> hi
<friend> Any youtube downloader software for backtrack 5r3?
<DJones> !backtrack | friend
<ubottu> friend: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Quest> escott ntfs
<Ohmage> nexus, im currently just about to install ubuntu on a partition on my own UEFI system in the installer when i get to the partition selection im a little confused
<Quest> escott ntfs. appologies for late reply
<escott> Quest, you have to boot windows and run chkdsk there.
<joesl> nexus`: sudo: unable to execute /bin/chown: Argument list too long
<tury> there's a way to connect remotly  x11vnc with multiple users?
<nexus`> hold on
<Quest> escott yes. windows says. it must be formated first
<Ohmage> ok
<escott> Quest, sounds like a windows problem, or that the damage is too severe for windows to even recognize the disk
<nexus`> sudo chown -R joesl:joesl /media/*
<wdp> tury, not sure if that helps you, but tightvnc has a -shared parameter.
<joesl> nexus`: well, new files will be comming in.. perhaps I'll just add it to after the init.d..
<tury> wdp, thanks , i try
<joesl> so it does chown 775 automaticly after rsync
<nexus`> i would think with the /media/* it would always allow access
<zefuros> ohmage are you here?
<Ohmage> yes
<nexus`> im not sure why you are getting permission errors changing every time
<nexus`> maybe theres an rsync option you can add?
<Ohmage> what happened zefuros
<nexus`> (im not to familiar with samba)
<zefuros> i tried with efi mode enabled and i cant boot windows 8
<Ohmage> but you can boot ubuntu?
<zefuros> yeah i can boot ubuntu normally
<Ohmage> hmm
<nexus`> mount your ssd zefuros
<zefuros> wait i want to add up something
<wdp> tury, does it do what you want?
<zefuros> you said windows cant install in legacy mode , so my windows 8 are surely in efi mode right?
<Ohmage> nexus cud i bend ur ear/eyes a minute?
<nexus`> i think your GRUB might be confused as you have win8 on an SSD and ubuntu on a HDD
<nexus`> yeah sure Ohmage
<Ohmage> im not sure tbh as i have only just been introdused to uefi myself
<nexus`> ditto. i just know its a problem
<zefuros> so nexus i follow your steps now?
<Ohmage> nexus: basically iv gotten to the partitioning part of ubuntu install from live disc, and iv got a partition i want to use
<nexus`> i dont have any steps bud. i dont want to blindly give advice that could end up  messing something up for you
<Ohmage> but im very unfamiliar with how this bit works in this version
<tury> wdp, i have a machine with 3 users and i want to access remotly from three different machines with x11vnc
<zefuros> so no one here can help?
<nexus`> my advice would be to wait until someone with more experience in this situation can help
<nexus`> zefuros: someone will be able to
<nexus`> what do you mean Ohmage
<Ohmage> zefuros if you lurk a while and ask for help regarding uefi stuff every now and then someone will be around im sure
<joesl> Could someone tell me why these commands doesn't run after eachother? rsync -pav backup-lokal@aff.se:/var/www/aff.se/application/orders/ /media/backup/orders/ && chmod -R 775 /media/backup/orders
<zefuros> you told me to mount my ssd you got some ideas for that?
<nexus`> yeah read the mount manual
<nexus`> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<wdp> joesl, is the rsync command failing?
<nexus`> i dunno what your SSD is called
<nibbler_> joesl: because the first one does not exit with a true state.
<nexus`> again this is just a guess
<Ohmage> nexus: well iv got a 100gb partition i just formatted to ext4 with gparted for ubuntu. when i get to the partitioner on ubi installer if i just highlight that partition and set the bootloader install to the same partition will the rest automate for me from there
<Ohmage> or do i have to manually split that partition up for the boot and other stuff
<nexus`> oh unless you want to customize it will ask you if u want to go default
<nexus`> it will it all by itself
<GermainZ> Can the GPU drivers be the cause of me not being able to change my brightness?
<zefuros> wait nexus if i mount my ssd on the boot directory that means that i can solve my problem?
<Ohmage> ok another thing when i formatted that partition it was after installing fedora on it before hand which did it as an lvm volum i unflagged lvm when i repartitioned but it leaves me with a 1.7gb chunk of used after deleting the partition no matter what i do
<nexus`> idk man. like i said im just guessing here. i would assume your BIOS boot order is CD>HDD
<Ohmage> is that normal
<GermainZ> I've tried version current-updates, but I suppose I can give the rest a try as well if it might be the problem.
<zefuros> yeah but i left my cd drive empty , so the grub appeared and i booted ubuntu from there
<nexus`> and ubuntu is on your HDD
<nexus`> but windows is on your SSD
<zefuros> yeah
<zefuros> yeah
<nexus`> no Ohmage
<zefuros> but
<FloodBot1> zefuros: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nexus`> just install over it Ohmage
<Ohmage> ok ill see what happens
<Ohmage> thanks
<nexus`> ubuntu should clean it up
<nexus`> the installer, rather
<zefuros> if i change the boot priority to my ssd>hdd then grub dont load
<nexus`> so you've tried that?
<GermainZ> zefuros, you can try EasyBCD for Windows to add an entry to grub
<radiochatr> hi
<zefuros> i got a hint might help, before installing ubuntu (when i just had windows 8) my drive priority was ssd>hdd
<radiochatr> I have a question about Kerberos 5
<GermainZ> You should then be able to select Windows or Grub to load.
<radiochatr> one thing I need to solve is how to map the local username to the username registered on the Kerberos server
<zefuros> after installing ubuntu and run into this problem i installed grub using a live cd and now i can only load grub if my priority is hdd>sdd
<tieinv> update grub
<radiochatr> what is the correct syntax for using auth_to_local_names ?
<Quest> escott it shows partitions but with size 0.  linux shows partitions with actual size as they were but with no data either
<zefuros> germainz i cant boot my windows OS
<GermainZ> Oh, didn't know that.
<radiochatr> in /etc/krb5.conf ?
<Ohmage> nexus: the ubuntu installer first told me the partition didnt have a root path so i gave it a mount of / but it seems i have to configure my own partitions completely in this which im not so sure of..
<dcope> Anyone running Ubuntu on a Sony Vaio S 13P?
<zefuros> when i try to boot windows 8 from grub it restarts and i think thats due the priority change from ssd>hdd to hdd>sssd
<Quest> escott what time is expected to recover a 200gb partitons/
<zefuros> but having ssd>hdd i cant have grub running
<Ohmage> nexus: as in after the mount point being / on the whole partition it then said i havenot assigned swap space which in other installs has all been done automagically for me
<zefuros> nexus can you help me on that?
<zefuros> nexus?
<Quest> second problem with some other computer: where are the partition info like its size, type, and others are stored?
<|Maldito|> algun canal en español ?
<escott> Quest, however long it takes to read it
<Pici> !es | |Maldito|
<ubottu> |Maldito|: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Quest> escott recuva scan on windows says 5 hours scan time left
<Quest> escott recuva scan on windows says 5 hours scan time left
<nexus`> yay netsplit
<Ohmage> lol
<Ohmage> nexus: this is doing my nut in dude
<zefuros> nexus can you help me with something?
<nexus`> zefuros: i really dunno man
<nexus`> do you have anything important on either drive?
<zefuros> can i get grub running with disk priority ssd>hdd? this was the way it was
<nexus`> whats that Ohmage
<nexus`> you can edit your grub config yeah
<Ohmage> i mounted the 100gb partition with / as the mount to be root but if i install just like that it says i havent allocated swap space and stuff which normally the installers iv used before will automagically do for me
<dcope> Anyone running Ubuntu on a Sony Vaio S 13P?  I can't seem to find the compatability listed online.
<nexus`> but i dont exactly know what you need to do in it
<zefuros> yeah got work files on ssd i cannot format or delete it and the hdd where my documents are from windows i can format tht i got backup
<marahin> Humm.. Do you guys know any way to drop an mp3 file on my iPhone through Ubuntu, but without iTunes?
<Ohmage> iphone = itunes in general
<nexus`> zefuros: i would just be patient and wait for someone who knows more than me dude. dont risk losing work files and shit
<Ohmage> unless you hack out the phone i think not sure but
<nexus`> also thats strange Ohmage
<nexus`> somewhere in the process ubuntu should set up your swap space and everything
<Ohmage> zefuros: i agree with nexus if you rush it on uefi stuff you may be unable to get any help at all mate as you may mess something up destructively
<zefuros> nexus: ok i shall wait but how can i tell someone expirienced enough logged in?
<nexus`> reformat that partition and try again
<AxForest> das missklick
<marahin> Ohmage, you don't say. Also, I know there's a workaround, yet still it's necessary to install few apps on the iPhone, which I can't afford right now (because i don't have itunes on linux)
<marahin> @ iphone thingie
<Ohmage> nexus: i know right, wud u care to have a look for me in a vnc?
<nexus`> zefuros: i would just ask every 30 minutes or so
<nexus`> cant Ohmage im about to go to work
<Ohmage> okay
<Ohmage> no worries
<nexus`> but i would just reformat it all
<nexus`> clean it all off
 * Ohmage loves the learning curve of windows to linux even more the new uefi things
<zefuros> nexus can i add up something more? on hdd i got a partition before the linux one with windows documents , i got backup of these so i can delete all the hdd and make a new partition
<Ohmage> gotta love getting grabbed by tha baws by ms
<atim> I am running ubuntu 1204....it shows i have a wireless connection here in my room, however can not load anything from internet.  my iphone can open on same network?
<nexus`> pop your ubuntu install cd in and it should have some default selection
<nexus`> yeah sorry i dunno much of anything about all this UEFI shit
<Ohmage> it is truly shit
<zefuros> but im not in uefi
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Ohmage> but fun to learn the next hype
<Ohmage> sowwie
<zefuros> ubuntu is installed in legacy
<nexus`> i was talking to Ohmage zefuros
<zefuros> oh sorry xD
 * Ohmage is off to find some hacky heads who can help
<Ohmage> cheers anyway
<nexus`> as for your case like i said i would wait for more experienced people and not risk losing important info
<nexus`> Ohmage: try #linux
<nexus`> you too zefuros
<nexus`> both of these problems arent specific to ubuntu
<nexus`> might find more general expertise there
<Ohmage> zefuros: make a long descriptive of your problem in your chat and send it, then every 5-10 mins go to your text input and press the up arrow and it will auto fill with the last thing you sent
<Ohmage> zefuros: make a long descriptive of your problem in your chat and send it, then every 5-10 mins go to your text input and press the up arrow and it will auto fill with the last thing you sent
<Ohmage> like that
<Ohmage> then eventually i hope u will get the right answer
<nexus`> good luck to you guys. sorry i couldnt be of more help but off to work now
<Ohmage> cheers any way dude
<zefuros> i cant join the linux channel it says invite only
<yeehaw> Ohmage: Why don't you partition a swap space the size of your ram?
<zefuros> thanks ohmage have a nice day
<zefuros> sirry i meant nexus
<radiochatr> anyone?
<Ohmage> yeehaw: thanks im pretty noob for linux so am looking for fairly straightforward help like that XD
<Ohmage> yeehaw: my laptop advertises 6gb ram so what would that type out as in the partitioner
<Ohmage> if you dont mind
<Ohmage> lol
<jhutchins_wk> zefuros: /msg nickserv help register
<zefuros> i need some help, i got windows 8 on my ssd drive and installed ubuntu on my hdd drive with priority ssd>hdd . Now i can only open grub with changing priority to hdd>ssd and i cant boot my windows 8 , it restarts please if someone has the expirience reply
<bharath> how to open jnlp files in ubuntu 12.10?
<jhutchins_wk> !repeat | Ohmage
<ubottu> Ohmage: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ohmage> yeehaw: my laptop advertises 6gb ram so what would that type out as in the partitioner
<michyprima> 0hmage you don't really need  a swap partition if you don't need hibernation
<Quest>  when to use a deep scan for data recovery?
<michyprima> it's a good amount of ram
<zefuros> i need some help, i got windows 8 on my ssd drive and installed ubuntu on my hdd drive with priority ssd>hdd . Now i can only open grub with changing priority to hdd>ssd and i cant boot my windows 8 , it restarts please if someone has the expirience reply
<Ohmage> jhutchins_wk: im just surprised that the ubuntu installer options i have are either wipe the whole disk and install on the whole 500gb or to do it all myself, i know there shud be an option to write alongside windows but its not giving me that choise :/
<thanigai> i installed ubuntu 12.04 on 8gb pen drive. now i want to copy 16gb another pen drive. how can i do? please help
<yeehaw> Ohmage: It does not have to be precisely, just use 6GB or 6144MB
<STMelon> YAY, malfunctioning bots
<Ohmage> okay and best put at the begginning or end of the partition as im given the choice
<yeehaw> Ohmage: And you can just leave the windows partition alone and the grub bootloader will be able to boot windows for you
<Ohmage> ??
<jhutchins_wk> Ohmage: I haven't run the installer in a while, but I believe that what you're looking for requires manual partitioning, because it requires knowledge of what _you_ want to do with the existing data.
<yeehaw> Ohmage: I would put / at the beginning and after that swap
<yeehaw> So at the beginning
<zefuros> yeehaw: do you have knowledge on solving ubuntu/windows boot problems?
<Kane274> Hi everyone, I created a RSA Key in Ubuntu. I activated RSA authentication in the ssh conf and passed the private key to my windows pc. I want to connect via putty. It won let me :( My question is, should I be able to connect with the linux key on windows ?
<yeehaw> zefuros: depends, hit me
<jhutchins_wk> Ohmage: Are you saving the windows partition?
<Quest>  when to use a deep scan for data recovery?
<Ohmage> jhutchins_wk: right now im experimenting with linux as the system is a new preinstalled uefi win8 laptop
<Ohmage> so yes im going to leave a large chunk of it untouched
<zefuros> yeehaw: i have a desktop i installed windows 8 on my ssd drive and then installed ubuntu on hdd drive with priority ssd>hdd, after that i got an error message no such device and i noticed it is the grub so i changed the priority to hdd>sdd and i can load grub and boot ubuntu but i cant boot my windows 8 it restarts my system on the logo screen
<jhutchins_wk> Ohmage: You're in somewhat unknown teritory with w8.  It's not a UEFI system is it?
<Ohmage> then at some stage im going to make a back up of the win8 pc partition on an external terrabyte drive and maybe just do a fresh install, only its a gaming laptop with an nvidia dedicated 1gb graphics card so to completely remove windows seems like a little bit of a waste as much as i hate it
<Ohmage> indeed it is
<jhutchins_wk> Ohmage: Do the backup first before you start partitioning the drive.
<yeehaw> zefuros: What happens if you boot into ubuntu and run grub-update ?
<Ohmage> fedora installed really smoothly tbh and did an auto partition of the partition i made for linux
<Zylinx> are freenode servers having problems ? i keep getting DC ?
<Zylinx> connection reset by peer
<zefuros> yeehaw: i tried that it finds my windows 8 loader then i reboot and the same thing happens grub see my windows 8 loader but my system restarts when i try to boot it
<Ohmage> but i didnt like it compared to ubuntu as im used to that a little more
<Ohmage> jhutchins_wk im only partitioning the storage area of the hd at the moment and being sure not to touch any of the existing partis that came as it was
<Ohmage> iv been reading up quite a bit on the whole issue as i know bricking is easily done if you go in headstrong
<jhutchins_wk> Ohmage: Still, you should make a backup any time you're working with partitioning or reconfiguring the disk.
<Ohmage> ok
<yeehaw> zefuros: You could try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/211339/windows-8-wont-boot-after-installation-of-12-10
<yeehaw> zefuros: I don't have any experience with windows 8 specifically
<Ohmage> even though the drive has a windows recovery partition ??? right at the beggining
<yeehaw> Ohmage: That's just for the OS, not for the data ;-)
<Ohmage> ill go with what you said and reboot into windows now and create a backup dvd or something
<Ohmage> yeehaw:i have no data is completely fresh laptop only data on there is bloat anyway lol
<Ohmage> yay for oem and ms bloat
<yeehaw> Ohmage: If you don't have any important data you could just download a windows 8 iso and install from that
<Ohmage> can i do that legally
<zefuros> yeehaw:  i dont think its the same. When i sudo update-grub it find my windows 8 loader on sda1
<Ohmage> i guess so because these new boxes come without disks now
<sideeffect> is there such a site, where i can post a text file online. then send linkl to you, so that you can see that text/message?
<ishan> hi can anyone help me on ldconfig
<ishan> ?
<yeehaw> Ohmage: Yes, sec
<Ohmage> thnks
<ishan> what happens if I remove exec from /sbin/ldconfig
<ishan> and add some cede?
<zefuros> yeehaw: but if i try to boot it my system restarts , is there a way i can make the grub running with my boot priority ssd>hdd (ubuntu are installed on hdd)
<ThinkT510> !paste | sideeffect
<ubottu> sideeffect: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jhutchins_wk> Ohmage: Recovery partitions tend to write a new disk image, which will destroy your ubuntu installation.
<yeehaw> Ohmage: http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/18309-windows-8-upgrade-iso-download-create.html
<ishan> what happens if I remove exec from /sbin/ldconfig and add some code?
<jhutchins_wk> yeehaw: Recent windows installers tend to be more closely matched to the license key; they are no longer as generic as they were.
<yeehaw> zefuros: Why do  you want to run grub from the ssd? It does not really matter as it's only used for booting and is very small
<Ohmage> jhutchins_wk: as of yet i have no ubuntu installation lol, im putting myself through as steep a learning curve as i can handle while trying not to break anything lol
<Ohmage> :P
<Ohmage> thanks yee
<jhutchins_wk> yeehaw: You have to get the right installer for the license you own.
<yeehaw> jhutchins_wk: I did not know that, stupid licensing :(
<yeehaw> Ohmage: welcome
<Ohmage> yeehaw: where wud i find my windows key though as came with no disc etc
<pip__> Hi everyone.  Can I install linux headers without looking up which kernel I'm using?  Using uname in the apt-get command or something?
<Ohmage> yeehaw: maybe registering the laptop??
<pip__> It's not a big deal if I can't I just wonder if it's possible
<OerHeks> pip__, use " sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)  "
<yeehaw> Ohmage: It is not on the bottom of the laptop?
<jhutchins_wk> Ohmage: The manufacturer's documentation will tell you.  Through w7 there was always a holographic sticker with the license, usually on the laptop itself.
<Ohmage> wow
<_raven_> i need help installing a RTL2838UHIDIR / 0ccd:00d7 TerraTec Electronic GmbH dvb-t stick please - any firmware?
<pip__> That's great, thanks very much for the help
<zefuros> yeehaw: i wanted to try it since my system with windows 8 had this priority ssd>hdd and i thought by changing to hdd>ssd that caused my problem booting windows 8
<yeehaw> zefuros: That is very unlikely, I think it's probably caused by trying to boot an uefi windows 8, which the article I linked might help you with
<GermainZ> For a live USB (using my old ipod nano), should I format it in any way, or will fat32 do it?
<zefuros> yeehaw: so if i reinstall ubuntu with cdboot efi:on it might solve the problem?
<kicklighter> hotmedal in unix likes a driver is uncomon thing....maybe you compile one for yourself...
<kicklighter> ubottu par le vas engles...wi???
<ubottu> kicklighter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jhutchins_wk> GermainZ: It depends on whether you're building it yourself or using an image.  An image will format it for you.
<yeehaw> zefuros: Why don't you edit the grub config before reinstalling everything?
<yeehaw> zefuros: http://askubuntu.com/questions/42728/grub-update-doesnt-find-the-other-os-anymore
<GermainZ> jhutchins_wk, thanks.
<yeehaw> zefuros: wrong link, http://askubuntu.com/questions/211339/windows-8-wont-boot-after-installation-of-12-10
<Ohmage> nexus: bit stupid that they went through all this effort to lock down the hardware with "secure"boot and then leave the sn key for a windows iso on the bottom as surely anyone who stole it could just then use that to reboot the computer....
<Ohmage> windows ;facepalm;
<yeehaw> Ohmage: You can unlock it with the license key?
<jhutchins_wk> Ohmage: The point of secure boot is to prevent you from booting a live CD or installing an alternative operating system, thus gaining access to the windows system without it's permission controlls.
<Ohmage> hmm
<_raven_> i need help installing a RTL2838UHIDIR / 0ccd:00d7 TerraTec Electronic GmbH dvb-t stick please - any firmware?
<Ohmage> idk about unlock it with key you mean unlock the password ??
<yeehaw> Ohmage: You just said that too nexus
<Ohmage> lol whoops
<aeiou> hiya
<aeiou> how do I upgrade to the 1.0.0 release of this module? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/augeas
<arvendu> how can i update ubuntu because i am getting like please report info something like that
<Quest> its silly, iam using recuva, and some files are recovered fine. but I do not see the most important folder in available list for recovery (i didnt overwrite anything since the formate cause by power outage). any clues why?
<aeiou> apt-get install augeas gives me the stable 0.10 release
<zefuros> yeehaw: i followed the steps but i cant replace the 40_custom content it says im not the owner
<jhutchins_wk> _raven_: That device may not be supported yet in ubuntu.
<zefuros> yeehaw: how can i take these permissions?
<DJones> aeiou: the 1.0 release is only available for the development release 13.04
<OerHeks> aeiou, v1.0 is only available in raring 13.04
<aeiou> thanks - how do you know that from looking at it?
<yeehaw> zefuros: gtksudo gedit filename
<aeiou> oh i seee
<aeiou> 'raring ringtail'
<aeiou> well thats a pain, how do i install it for 12.04?
<zefuros> yeehaw: i dont even know what this does, does it give me permissions? im from the folder
<jhutchins_wk> _raven_: There is some discussion of that device in the forums.
<OerHeks> aeiou, build the souce yourself
<_raven_> jhutchins_wk, in which ?
<GermainZ> zefuros, just came in so not sure if this is it ... But did you try sudo filemanager?
<yeehaw> zefuros: On the command line you can use sudo to get root permissions, gtksudo is used for opening graphical programs with elevated permissions
<jhutchins_wk> _raven_: ubuntu forums discuss using it with ubuntu.
<GermainZ> Replace filemanager with your nautilus or thunar or whatever it is you're using.
<yeehaw> zefuros: See 'man gtksudo'
<_raven_> jhutchins_wk, ok tnx ill take a look
<jhutchins_wk> _raven_: mythtv forums may discuss it more generally.
<OerHeks> yeehaw, gksudo, not gtksudo
<jhutchins_wk> _raven_: http://linuxidx.com/linux.php?q=Re%3A+Help+with+RTL2832U+DVB-T+dongle+
<yeehaw> OerHeks: Woops, I always use vim, my bad
<yeehaw> zefuros: gksudo instead of gtksudo
<zefuros> yeehaw: the gtksudo gedit filename didnt worked on terminal
<GermainZ> gksudo *
<jhutchins_wk> zefuros: it's gksudo - no t.
<Quest> its silly, iam using recuva, and some files are recovered fine. but I do not see the most important folder in available list for recovery (i didnt overwrite anything since the formate cause by power outage). any clues why? nibbler_ flintser
<zefuros> jhutchins_wk: you know about boot problems?
<sykop5am> Hi! Sorry for spam, but there is ongoing indiegogo campaign on promising factory building game running on Ubuntu. More info on http://www.indiegogo.com/factorio .
<DJones> sykop5am: As you know its spam, don't repost it here
<Viliny> Anyone know of a program for ubuntu that allows me to capture images from a webcam at regular intervals?
<_raven_> Viliny, motion
<Viliny> preferrably simple as i only need it to save images into a folder
<zefuros> i need some help, i got windows 8 on my ssd drive and installed ubuntu on my hdd drive with priority ssd>hdd . Now i can only open grub with changing priority to hdd>ssd and i cant boot my windows 8 , it restarts please if someone has the expirience reply
<_raven_> Viliny, or ask in #ffmpeg or #libav for an option with image export
<yeehaw> zefuros: Dude, I just gave you a clue and you don't even try it. Why do you think other people will help you then?
<Viliny> _raven_:  i had motion considered, then i went with zoneminder and that just... frustrated me
<Viliny> i'll give it a try, thank you
<Ohmage> yeehaw: would the S/N be the activation key as i dont see a clearly labeled windows key on the bottom of lappy or in the docus came with
<yeehaw> Ohmage: Possible, is it on a sticker with other windows 8 things?
<zefuros> yeehaw: i cant save the file from the post you gave me, and the order you gave me doesnt give me the permissions
<Ohmage> its pretty confusing theres a windows 8 logo sticker oon its own on the bottom then a barcode white sticker on the bottom with sn, product n and a barcode
<Ohmage> none of it clear at all bloody thing
<Ohmage> lol
<yeehaw> Ohmage: It's on of those, make a picture? :P
<yeehaw> zefuros: What happens when you do gksudo gedit filename (replace filename with the file you are trying to edit)
<DocProc> ikonia: hello
<DocProc> ikonia: can you please tell me ubuntu ram consumption when idle?
<zefuros> yeehaw: you didnt told me to replace the name
<Ohmage> ah iv found a forum post to windows and a guy has said that the newer ones dont have the sticker on lol
<yeehaw> zefuros: True, but because I said 'filename', I assumed you would replace it. My bad
<Ohmage> to stop illegal copies...
<Ohmage> pure joke
<yeehaw> Ohmage: That does not make sense lol
<Guest85245> how to connect counter strike on wireless help me
<yeehaw> Ohmage: Maybe microsoft can tell you?
<Guest85245> static ip
<Guest85245> plz help me
<zefuros> yeehaw: its ok if i was asking for assist on windows such explaination wouldnt be needed but as far i know nothing about ubuntu i would please to be this specific with me  :D
<Ohmage> windows.... make sense.... ever?
<Guest85245> ??
<yeehaw> zefuros: Noted :P
<Guest85245> ??
<Guest85245> lan gaming on ubunu
<Guest85245> ubuntu
<phanku> Hey I have a, hopefully easy question.  I am concerned about something.  Each time I ssh into my ubuntu headless server I see a http connection (looks like out going) to eight.t0x.net  (46.105.61.149).  Should I be worried?
<mhsbec> Can anybody tell where I can download sakis3g from?
<zefuros> yeehaw: ok i typed the command and im in a text editor but it doesnt show up any of the comments the real file had should i replace the filename with the directory instead?
<yeehaw> Ohmage: http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/30363-Windows-8-WDP-Product-Key-Viewer
<phanku> I cannot find any real information on that t0x.net server.
<zefuros> yeehaw: can you resend me the link seems i lost it within the tabs i close and cant find it in history
<tad-pole> Anyone familiar with bumblebee?
<Physicist> To burn an image in a cd, I have to extract the files or burn the iso?
<STMelon> night all
<zefuros> yeehaw: never mind i found it but the command you told me will i be able to replace 40_custom
<tad-pole> Physicist Burn the iso
<yeehaw> zefuros: try it like this. Open up a terminal with ctrl + alt + T, and run this gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<tad-pole> physicist With a burning application.
<Physicist> tad-pole, I did that and does not work!
<tad-pole> physicist Check to see if your ISO is whole and intact
<phanku> l
<Physicist> tad-pole, how?
<yeehaw> Physicist: What OS are you on?
<tad-pole> physicist http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-check-md5-hash/2008/05/06
<zefuros> yeehaw: yes! now its correct thanks i will follow the post steps and let you know
<Physicist> I did the download by torrent. I want to install in an old ZP.
<yeehaw> zefuros: Good luck
<BluesKaj> phanku, it appears to be an ISP in France , are you using a DNS server ?
<Physicist> XP"
<BluesKaj> or IP inb France rather
<phanku> Not that I am aware of..
<phanku> Yea I know it is in France.  I have done all I can to find out about the server before coming here.
<yeehaw> Physicist: Use http://www.imgburn.com/
<phanku> www.t0x.net
<Physicist> yeehaw.. i am using Ubuntu 12.04.
<phanku> looks very.. well
<phanku> yea suspecious.
<yeehaw> Physicist: Then use Brasero
<Hexi> anyone know if this openssl vulnerability has or will be addressed for 12.04 LTS?  http://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20130205.txt
<arvendu> what the heck issue with my os :( python is talking huge cpu load and ram use
<arvendu> :(
<bnason> The backup user is specifically for local system backup data right? I'm wanting to backup a remote web server, should I use that account or create a new one?
<BluesKaj> phanku, http://www.ip-adress.com/ip_tracer/eight.t0x.net
<arvendu> i am not using any python program
<mhsbec> Please please tell me where I can download sakis3g from?
<yeehaw> arvendu: Show the process please?
<Halite> wine is yummy
<arvendu> how yeehaw
<phanku> BluesKaj I have been there and done that. I am trying to figure out if it is normal behavior or somethign else, such as my server got hacked.
<yeehaw> arvendu: ps auxf | grep python
<BluesKaj> phanku, yes it's worrisome , seems others are asking the same question on google
<Halite> Software Updater just crashed
<zefuros> yeehaw: i followed the steps although i think it wasnt the same with my problem anyway im rebooting and coming back to let you know
<phanku> BluesKaj, wow you managed to find more than I could.  I have been searching for this information on google left and right with no effect.
<arvendu> http://pastebin.com/MsKATxpZ yeehaw
<yeehaw> phanku: Why do you think you are being hacked?
<Peyam> Hi
<ikonia> DocProc: huh ? did you want me ?
<phanku> Each time I log into my ssh account I see a http connection to eight.t0x.net
<Peyam> I need a good conky that shows my temperature and all processor cores.. please someone help me
<yeehaw> phanku: That's weird, any weird processes running?
<Halite> Authenication is required for nearly everything even remotely sudo-related
<phanku> Nothing that really pops out of me.
<phanku> err at me
<yeehaw> arvendu: Can you use paste.ubuntu.com ?
<OerHeks> Peyam, 2000+ pages with conky scripts > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=1106
<arvendu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1636749/ yeehaw
<Peyam> OerHeks: wtf..
<Physicist_> yehaw: I did with brasero and did not work. I have to extract the content and burn ass file or the brute image downloaded?
<zefuros> yeehaw: no luck again when i try to boot windows 8 it restarts
<yeehaw> Physicist_: You can burn the iso with brasero, try redownloading with brasero
<tad-pole> mhsbec http://www.trixarian.net/downloads/sakis3g-s4.tazpkg
<sharp15> where do i find the checksums for the cd ISOs (MD5, SHA1, ...?)?
<Ohmage> yeehaw: turns out windows "injects an oem" key into the bios, how rude
<tad-pole> Darn he left....
<IdleOne> !md5 | sharp15
<ubottu> sharp15: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<arvendu> yeehaw did u check it ?
<phanku> BluesKaj, can you provide that google link to me?
<yeehaw> arvendu: Are you searching anything? With the ubuntu search tool? How do you know python is causing the system load?
<zykotick9> !md5sums | sharp15
<ubottu> sharp15: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<IdleOne> sharp15: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes specifically
<yeehaw> Ohmage: Did you see my link to the tool?
<Halite> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zefuros> yeehaw: you think reinstalling ubuntu on efi mode could solve the problem?
<Ohmage> ah no missed it
<yeehaw> zefuros: That sucks man. any error?
<Ohmage> ill scroll
<sharp15> IdleOne: thanks.
<Halite> !help @ ubottu
<ubottu> Halite: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arvendu> everything is closed only xchat and pidgin is open
<yeehaw> zefuros: It's worth a try
<Ciko> #ubuntu-de
<Physicist_> yehaw: I did the download with Bit toorent client. And was complete when I burned.
<Halite> !patience ubottu
<zefuros> yeehaw: im pretty sure it shows an error before the restart but it shows it in a blink
<Ohmage> got the link nice one
<Ohmage> i shall investigate
<Halite> @#@~@~@~@
<Halite> Investigate what
<Physicist_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zefuros> yeehaw: can you just clear something for me please?
<yeehaw> arvendu: Run the command 'top' and then pres ctrl-c and post the output
<yeehaw> zefuros: If you can get that error, we might be able too fix it
<zefuros> yeehaw: is it sure that my windows 8 is installed in efi mode?
<tgm4883> yeehaw, 'top -n 1' runs top with one interation then quits
<yeehaw> tgm4883: I'm getting smarter everyday :-)
<tgm4883> yeehaw, and with that, you can pipe it to pastbinit
<tgm4883> err, pastebinit
<DocProc> ikonia: yes i cant send to channel and i wonder how much ram is used by ubuntu when idle.
<yeehaw> zefuros: Did you buy it preinstalled?
<zefuros> yeehaw: if its sure windows 8  64bit installs in EFI mode i read a post that says ubuntu must also be installed in EFI mode.
<Kane274> Should I turn PAM authentication off when I use keys to sign onto my server ? (I don't really know what PAM is)
<Physicist_> yeehaw: I did the download with Bit torrent client. And was complete when I burned.
<bekks> Kane274: Then dont touch that setting :)
<yeehaw> tgm4883: Physicist_ Did you check the md5 hash?
<zefuros> yeahaw:  nope i installed windows 7 64bit and then updated to windows 8 with software so i cant run a cd installation for windows 8 since i have only update licence
<Kane274> bekks: As in leave it on it's no security issue :) ?
<ikonia> DocProc: you're talking in the channel now
<Physicist_> NO SUCH FILE OR DIRECTORY..
<yeehaw> zefuros: What is your motherboard?
<arvendu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1636758/
<bekks> Kane274: Correct.
<tgm4883> yeehaw, torrents check the md5hash for you
<tgm4883> providing the source is correct
<DocProc> Hello
<z3br0id3> ...
<DocProc> hey how much ram does ubuntu use when idle?
<z3br0id3> .
<Kane274> bekks: Thanks for your info :)
<bekks> DocProc: All it can get - thats what RAM is for.
<ikonia> DocProc: depends on many things, plus linux uses ram for cache too
<tgm4883> yeehaw, still need to check the burned cd though
<tad-pole> DocPro What version? running what software? :P
<zefuros> yeehaw: gigabyte h61m
<tad-pole> docpro You can google this question and get lots of answers....
<yeehaw> zwamkat: It has EFI, so probably. Normally you can see in the efi bios if you boot legacy or efi
<yeehaw> zefuros: It has EFI, so probably. Normally you can see in the efi bios  │ al__
<yeehaw>                          | if you boot legacy or efi
<Halite> err
<yeehaw> arvendu: How do you know it is running slow?
<zwamkat> yeehaw: Typo?
<yeehaw> zwamkat: Yes, sorry
<zwamkat> :-)
<zwamkat> yeehaw: np
<zefuros> yeehaw: i will reinstall ubuntu on efi mode it will take a while hope i will find you here after that
<rexwin_> want to backup the entire drive to usb. what would be the command?
<X-Seti> I have a strange problem with Mate installed on ubuntu 12.10, Every window that is called covers the whole screen. I have to move then resize every window to see the rest of the desktop.
<Janeth> hi! I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu but, after the installation (conserving /home and other OS partitions) grub can't load ("error: file nor found / entering rescue mode... / grub rescue"). I try entering again the live USB in order to install boot manager and reinstall grub, but it won't enter the live USB any more (it stays in the "ACER" very first screen). Don't know what to do, someone can rescue me?
<jhutchins_wk> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tad-pole> Janeth: Hit f2 or whatever gets you to your BIOS   boot from your usb/cd/dvd  into live or rescue    apt-get boot-repair and run boot-repair
<krazyx> Hey, I'm trying to setup my ubuntu server to run as static IP, I did all the correct settings and it was working for like 10 seconds(the internet that is) then it just stopped and can't ping anything via the server but I can ping lan
<Janeth> jhutchins_wk, but it's very strange, it was not after installing windows but ubuntu itself...
<jhutchins_wk> Janeth: grub probably has the wrong disk set for /boot or root.  Disc ID's can change after installation.  Use a UUID to avoid that problem.
<yeehaw> krazyx: Please post the contents of /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces to paste.ubuntu.com
<rexwin_> howto login as root in ubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<perlhelp> Hello?
<yeehaw> krazyx: cat /etc/resolv.conf /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<zykotick9> !noroot | rexwin_
<ubottu> rexwin_: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<perlhelp> Is there a modertaor here?
<perlhelp> Anybody know DrF or aperion?
 * tgm4883 wonders what perlhelp needs
<rexwin_> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<krazyx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1636771/
<perlhelp> tgm4883: Are you a moderator?
<tgm4883> perlhelp, no
<perlhelp> Do you know one?
<tonsofpcs> jhutchins_wk and zykotick9, via ubottu: that's bull.  Just because you shouldn't in general doesn't mean there's specific use cases where it makes sense.
<tgm4883> yes
<xangua> perlhelp: if you don't have an ubuntu support issue you can just keep quiet :)
<yeehaw> krazyx: That looks good, can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<zykotick9> tonsofpcs: actually, you're wrong.  if you use ubuntu, you should learn to use it as designed...
<perlhelp> I was banned from the perlroom yesterdy. I want to know when the ban ends.
<tgm4883> perlhelp, is there an issue in another Ubuntu channel that needs a moderators attention?
<Janeth> tad-pole: i entered bios before and I have USB HDD, USB FDD and USB CDROM right before my internal hard drive. But (and I have the liveUSB in its port) it doesnt enter, I can't pass from the ACER screen. I've noticed this before, a live USB is only recognized the very first time, later on, it won't load any more
<krazyx> 100% packet loss on 8.8.8.8
<tgm4883> perlhelp, ah, you want #ubuntu-mods
<tgm4883> perlhelp, I think that is the channel anyway
<zykotick9> perlhelp: you might want to try #freenode, i doubt ubuntu-mods can help.
<yeehaw> krazyx: What's the output of ifconfig ?
<krazyx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1636775/
<DJones> perlhelp: The ubuntu ops only deal with bans in the ubuntu channels, if you were banned in a perl channel, you need to contact the channel ops
<perlhelp> Thanks!
<Lynxx> anyone know how i can install the trinity desktop environemnt on ubuntu 12.10
<yeehaw> krazyx: And you can ping your gateway? 192.168.1.1?
<krazyx> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=0.549 ms
<yeehaw> krazyx: Do you know for certain that the internet is working from that gateway?
<krazyx> yeah, I'm on it now
<elisa87> Hi, Do you know why I am receiving the following error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1636776/
<krazyx> not via the server but on my desktop
<yeehaw> krazyx: any crazy routes ?
<elisa87> ** (gedit:16712): WARNING **: Command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=dde955f0448b5cd8c9acf42a00000581 --binary-syntax --close-stderr' exited with non-zero exit status 1: No protocol specified\nNo protocol specified\n
<boxysean> hi there. i'm dual booting os x and ubuntu 12.04 on my mbp. booting ubuntu hangs when i select the default grub option, but i'm able to complete the boot when i go through the grub recovery mode option. my syslog doesn't have any info about the failed boot -- any ideas how i can get the failed boot log to see what's the issue?
<krazyx> just a normal actiontech router from verizon so no
<tgm4883> krazyx, 'route | pastebinit'
<OerHeks> Lynxx, trinity gives instructions on their wiki, http://www.trinitydesktop.org/wiki/bin/view/Documentation/UbuntuBinaryInstallation
<yeehaw> tgm4883: thanks :p
<tgm4883> yeehaw, I'm just fighting CS6, nothing better to do than help :)
<krazyx> hm that's weird http://paste.ubuntu.com/1636781/
<Lynxx> OerHeks, it gives instructions for 12.04, will it still work on 12.10?
<krazyx> showing as wireless?
<rickard> I am new in ubuntu or linux at all does it exist any windows to linux converter to ubuntu? i have tried to install winef but it dident install
<Halite> err
<tgm4883> krazyx, that is probably OK, can you do 'route -n | pastebinit'
<tgm4883> krazyx, that will not resolve names with the -n flag
<krazyx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1636785/
<OerHeks> Lynxx, i don't know if 12.10 is supported, wiki gives no clue
<Lynxx> ok OerHeks  guess i'll have to figure it out
<Lynxx> whats the best way to install in such a way that i can remove the files if it doesnt work?
<Lynxx> apt-get remove?
<yeehaw> krazyx: Looks good, well then this a weird problem
<krazyx> yeah i know :(
<krazyx> even set the ip to dmz for the server and still nothing
<OerHeks> Lynxx, ppa-purge i guess, but try to add those ppa's first, and see if it gives a installation-candidate
<yeehaw> krazyx: Did you try a reboot
<krazyx> yup
<krazyx> several times lol
<Lynxx> oh okay it'll let me knwo that?
<rickard> I am new in ubuntu or linux at all does it exist any windows to linux converter to ubuntu? i have tried to install winef but it dident install
<tgm4883> krazyx, are you on the console of this machine or are you in remotely though a network connection?
<electron_> how do i get all features of gnome3 and gnome shell to work on ubuntu12.04
<yeehaw> krazyx: And if you put it back to dhcp?
<krazyx> both, via putty and it's right next to me
<krazyx> it was working fine on dhcp
<yeehaw> krazyx: Is it wireless?
<krazyx> no
<OerHeks> Lynxx, sure, if you add it and try " sudo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings-trinity kubuntu-desktop-trinity " it will install or an error will pop up
<krazyx> there's a wireless adapter but it's connected via lan
<tgm4883> krazyx, so doing a 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' and seeing if the internet worked for 10 seconds afterward would be easy to do?
<yeehaw> krazyx: What happens if you disable the wireless adapter?
<krazyx> i dont think it's enabled i tried that ifdown thing and didnt show anything for the adapter
<krazyx> and I already tried the restart command but did it again and still nada
<yeehaw> krazyx: Is the ip you are giving to the server in the accepted range?
<krazyx> yup
<Lynxx> ok it tells me now malformed line after i added to the sources list
<Lynxx> hmm
<krazyx> up to 255 my router allows
<tgm4883> krazyx, how about this. can you switch it back to DHCP, get it working, then pastebin the outputs of 'route' and 'ifconfig'
<krazyx> k
<mjuszczak> I installed wine for something which installed msfonts corefonts in the process.  Now fonts in firefox look awkward.  Is there a way to keep those fonts installed so wine is happy but not have linux applications use them, especially firefox?
<rickard> join #ubuntu
<tgm4883> bah, Adobe, y u break your own software installation methods via updates
<jhutchins_wk> rickard: What are you trying to do?
<yeehaw> mjuszczak: Are you sure you are not using Windows Firefox?
<mjuszczak> yeehaw: positive
<jhutchins_wk> mjuszczak: You can select the default fonts for various styles in firefox.
<mjuszczak> but if I try to apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer, it says it's going to remove wine
<rickard> i am trying to learn this chat thing and ask if there is a way to use programs from windows to linux
<tgm4883> !wine | rickard
<ubottu> rickard: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<yeehaw> rickard: You are already in the ubuntu channel :-)
<jhutchins_wk> rickard: There are some ways to do that with some programs, but it is usually better to seek out a native linux solution to what you're trying to do.
<rickard> i alredy tried that onte it gives me an error
<zykotick9> jhutchins_wk: +1
<yeehaw> rickard: Which error?
<rickard> one sec
<electron_> has anybody used gnome3 on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<mjuszczak> jhutchins_wk: okay.  So there's no way to tell firefox to just ignore what ttf-mscorefonts-installer did?
<xangua> electron_: ubuntu 12.04 comes with gnome3.4
<tgm4883> electron_, you likely meant to ask about gnome-shell
<electron_> xabgua:  i installed the gnome shell
<squig> electron_, ifs thats on 12.04 by default I have and im using it now, though im in failsafe
<jhutchins_wk> mjuszczak: Firefox is selecting the MS fonts first because it's designed to run on MS systems.  You have to tell it to choose different fonts.
<electron_> yes i meant the gnome shell
<squig> electron_, I ran away screaming
<electron_> but im not getting all the features of the gnome shell
<krazyx> ok, this is weird I put it back to DHCP and it reset the ip to 192.168.1.5 and now it's not working either
<rickard> something like "this error can occur becouse another nessesary file is missing"
<krazyx> I also tried to do host google.com and it came up with google.com has address 74.125.228.99 so it is able to resolve
<yeehaw> krazyx: Even with dhcp? Did you disable dmz and all the other things in the router?
<jhutchins_wk> rickard: Which happened when you did what?
<tgm4883> krazyx, what was the ip address you had statically assigned?
<krazyx> yee: it went to another ip so yeah the dmz aint working for it now
<jhutchins_wk> rickard: If you'll tell us what you're really trying to do, we might be able to help you do it without windows.
<krazyx> 192.168.1.50 was the one it was assigned for, now it's at 192.168.1.5 for dhcp
<electron_> squig, does the message tray work for you in gnome-sheell?
<mjuszczak> jhutchins_wk: hmmm, okay.  So maybe I should uninstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer, see what fonts firefox is choosing, write them down, reinstall, then go back in and select?
<tgm4883> krazyx, are you able to 'ping 192.168.1.50' ?
<rickard> ok i will try again
<krazyx> No, i'm not able to ping the .50
<squig> electron_, sorry, I tried to use it and then gave up and went back to the failsafe
<krazyx> From 192.168.1.5 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
<rickard> first i go to the programcenter and search for wine
<yeehaw> krazyx: Can you ping the google DNS server?
<krazyx> negative on that yee
<rickard> then i take the "config wine" name and try to install
<jhutchins_wk> mjuszczak: That would be one approach.  I think removing the installer might not remove the fonts that it installed though.
<rickard> then the error occours
<mjuszczak> the "purge" did it.  But the settings in firefox still look the same.  hrm
<krazyx> I'm still able to ping 192.168.1.1 which is the router
<yeehaw> krazyx: Do you have any other switches or routers between the gateway and your server?
<rickard> does someone know a tutorial video or something that shows how to install wine correctrly?
<Lynxx> okay that didnt work
<krazyx> no, just the router and it's directly connected to it
<Lynxx> next q ... which is better to install xfce or xubuntu
<tgm4883> rickard, I've always done it via command line "apt-get install wine"
<tad-pole> rickard: apt-get install wine ?
<Lynxx> because i know both are available for download
<yeehaw> krazyx: And you desktop is too?
<krazyx> correct
 * tad-pole tips his hat to tgm4883
<krazyx> both connected to the router
<yeehaw> krazyx: This doesn't make any sense
<krazyx> i know im going friggin crazy
<rickard> i can try i am not so famillar with the terminal yet
<krazyx> when i did a fresh install of ubuntu server it worked flawless
<tgm4883> Lynxx, that would depend on what your end goal is
<krazyx> but once I change any settings it goes kaploo
<yeehaw> krazyx: Can you boot a liveusb and see if your internet works there? And do you see anything in the logfiles?
<tad-pole> rickard: Nothing to be familiar with, just type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<krazyx> i'll boot into that now hold on
<tad-pole> and hit enter
<anonymousraptr> i have a 3tb hard drive i store movies and music on that is formatted for mac os x. will i be able to plug it into my ubuntu machine and transfer files from the drive to ubuntu?
<Lynxx> a lightweight and working desktop environment to use i guess... i heard xubuntu would put extra copies of applications in the menu
<krazyx> where are the logfiles located at?
<tgm4883> Lynxx, it will, because it will download everything that comes with Xubuntu. If you just want XFCE, then just install XFCE
<tad-pole> krazyx: google "programname logfile location" :P
<zykotick9> Lynxx: if you install the xfce4 (i believe) package, it won't add the additional xubuntu stuff
<tgm4883> Lynxx, if you want a Xubuntu desktop, then install Xubuntu
<xangua> anonymousraptr: define formatted :) wich format¿ ntfs is fine to just share files
<rickard> ok but now i have tried that to and it sends me an error translated via google "The following packages have dependencies that can not be satisfied:
<rickard>   wine: Depends: wine1.4 but it will not be installed
<rickard> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packa"
<Lynxx> withtout attemting to sound like a complete idiot and noob..
<X-Seti> Hello, I am running ubuntu 12.10 with Mate. the problem I am having is every window seems to open on full screen, I have to click the actively bar for the window and move / resize my way out. Nothing in compiz fusion is ticked. I cant work out what is doing this.. Anyone.
<raptr> its format to mac osx extended journaled format
<Lynxx> whats the difference between xfce4 and xubuntu ... apperance wise
<tad-pole> rickard: sudo apt-get update   then redo last command
<zykotick9> Lynxx: nothing.  xubuntu uses xfce4 and a buch of other stuff...
<bekks> Lynxx: No difference.
<NastyNaz> I have screen setup so that it has three 'screens' horizontally in my terminal. Is there any way to detach from this 'setup' and re-attach to it? If I try ctrl-a,ctrl-d it only reattaches to the first screen
<xangua> !mint | X-Seti mate stuff is mint stuff :)
<ubottu> X-Seti mate stuff is mint stuff :): Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tgm4883> rickard, can you tell us what it's trying to do if you do a 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<Lynxx> okay
<tgm4883> tad-pole, nah, it's broken, he needs a fix
<zykotick9> NastyNaz: no.  i'd strongly suggest to migrate to tmux (it has that ability)
<squig> join #linuxmint-help
<squig> oops :/
<NastyNaz> zykotick9: wow tmux looks much better, thanks
<yeehaw> krazyx: /var/log/
<X-Seti> Ok, thanks,
<krazyx> yeah, i did nothing bad in there that i could notice
<krazyx> booting the livecd atm
<yeehaw> krazyx: I got to go, but I will be back in an hour.
<tad-pole> tgm4883: Not questioning you, just trying to clarifiy for my self, it says broken packages - so.. apt-get -f ? then update?
<yeehaw> krazyx: If your still here then I will ping you :P
<krazyx> ok ty
<tgm4883> tad-pole, not sure an update is necessary at all, although it wouldn't hurt. We do need to see what it's trying to do to fix the broken packages though
<Physicist> Guys, If I Install ubuntu with the windows installer, can I erase the windows later with no problem?
<rickard> ok after that -f install thing "Reading package lists ... Ready
<rickard> Building dependency tree
<rickard> Reading state information ... Ready
<rickard> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer necessary:
<rickard>    lib32asound2 lib32gcc1 lib32nss-mdns lib32z1 libc6-i386 libjpeg62
<FloodBot1> rickard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rickard>    linux-headers-3.5.0-17 linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic
<tgm4883> hmm
<rickard> oh sorry ok
<tgm4883> I feel that is partially my fault for forgetting to tell you pastebin
<Lynxx> thx all
<tgm4883> !pastebin | rickard
<ubottu> rickard: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Physicist> Guys, If I Install ubuntu with the windows installer, can I erase the windows later with no problem?
<tad-pole> rickard: After apt-get -f    do the apt-get update    then apt-get install
<xangua> Physicist: no
<tgm4883> Physicist, yes, I believe you can do it via 'add/remove programs'
<IdleOne> Physicist: you mean using the Wubi installed?
<tgm4883> xangua, he's asking about wubi
<tgm4883> oh wait
<xangua> tgm4883:  can I erase the windows later with no problem?
<tgm4883> Physicist, xangua I misread the question :(
 * tgm4883 hangs head in shame
<zykotick9> tad-pole: you need "apt-get -f install" for it to do anything, other then give you the command summary ;)  rickard
 * tad-pole hangs head in shame as well. 
<tad-pole> :P
<Physicist> I want to install ubuntu and delete windows. My old windows do not boot with cd. Because that thw wubi.
<mjuszczak> looks like there's no easy way to tell firefox to ignore those fonts.  I guess I'll make my wine startup script apt-get install and then purge those fonts... kind of awkward :-/
<bekks> Physicist: Then you cant replace anything. Wubi requires a running Windows.
<tgm4883> Physicist, did you check the boot order in your bios?
<tgm4883> bekks, does it really? I thought it was just a file on the windows filesystem that you could boot to
<Physicist> tgm4883, yes. I already configured BIOS but dont start.
<bekks> tgm4883: It requires a full blown windows, along with a working windows bootloader.
<rickard> is apt-get -f install a command or should it be more? becouse it gives me an error
<tgm4883> bekks, but surely not a running windows? otherwise what is the point over a VM?
<Physicist> with gparted on ubuntu, Can I delete windows, without have to configure kernel?
<bekks> tgm4883: Of course a running windows.
<tgm4883> rickard, please pastebin the error?
<bekks> tgm4883: Windows handles all the filesystem access, device access, etc.
<tad-pole> rickard: It has to be run as root  so the whole command is "sudo apt-get -f install"
<zykotick9> tgm4883: i'd say a VM is actually a better option then wubi... personal opinion only.
<tad-pole> sorry, Ive been up for a very long time. :/
<elisa87> What should I do when receiving this in Ubuntu when "sudo gedit" fails ?
<SonikkuAmerica2> rickard: The -f switch is for fixing broken or unmet dependencies
<bekks> elisa87: You should use gksu gedit instead.
<elisa87> What should I do when receiving this in Ubuntu when "sudo gedit" fails ? X11 initialization failed
<zykotick9> !gksudo | elisa87
<ubottu> elisa87: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Physicist> tgm4883, with gparted on ubuntu, Can I delete windows, without have to configure kernel?
<SonikkuAmerica2> (I do wonder why gksudo and not "gtksudo")
<tgm4883> zykotick9, bekks wikipedia seems to disagree on needing windows running when using linux via wubi
<tad-pole> Physicist: Can you make a bootable USB?
<zykotick9> elisa87: is this through ssh or on virtual console?  is Xorg running?
<Gilbert32> hello there
<elisa87> bekks + zykotick9 (gksudo:21251): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<elisa87>  
<elisa87> I am not using Ubuntu 12.04
<zykotick9> elisa87: are you in Xorg when running that?
<bekks> elisa87: So which Ubuntu do you use?
<SonikkuAmerica2> elisa87: It doesn't look like you have an X server running.
<Gilbert32> each time i start ubuntu my chances of getting it booting correctly are 1/5 (stuck in kernel) any known reason?
<elisa87> I am not sure ...I am using terminal ...what is Xorg?
<rickard> does that pastbin ubuntu web thing send the text directly or how does that work?
<elisa87> root@dfyhs5l1:~# gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<elisa87> No protocol specified
<zykotick9> elisa87: you need a terminal editor then!  "sudo nano /path/to/file"
<tad-pole> Gilbert32: You have to clarifiy your error.
<tgm4883> rickard, you need to give us the link
<Physicist> tad-pole, In the computer that I want install, do not exist this possibilite because is old!
<SARC> I am trying to figure out what exactly my NIC interrupts are.  When I look at /proc/interrupts, I see 8 entries for eth1, are these 8 separate buffers?  When I look at them, the first entry is much higher than the other 7.  Can someone please explain this for me?
<rickard> oh http://paste.ubuntu.com/1636859/
<elisa87> but I want to run the gedit for sure! How can I make it run?
<bekks> tgm4883: The wikipedia article doesnt say that you dont need a windows.
<khalid> test
<tad-pole> rickard: It has to be run as root  so the whole command is "sudo apt-get -f install"
<tgm4883> rickard, you need to use sudo
<tonsofpcs> zykotick9: no, ubuntu is a tool.  It doesn't dictate my needs.  I dictate my needs.
<elisa87> zykotick9:  why am I receiving No protocol specified ?
<zykotick9> elisa87: gedit requires a running GUI (which is xorg)
<Gilbert32> the computer starts booting, and sometimes hangs in terminal-like environment. sometimes nothing on the screen, sometimes stuff related to the network interface
<tonsofpcs> Those who don't understand the user/tool relationship are clearly the latter.
<Mercutio150> Can anyone suggest a starting place? I am looking to use my tablet as a touchscreen for my desktop
<elisa87> zykotick9: how can I make it use Xorg>?
<tgm4883> bekks, it adds a entry to the windows bootloader to load linux. Which surely means that you don't need to be running windows when in the Linux install
<zykotick9> tonsofpcs: lol.  incorrect, as ubuntu uses lots of non-free software - canonical is in control, not you.
<Gilbert32> and audio stuff
<zykotick9> elisa87: when you say "terminal" are you in a GUI enviornment (with mouse pointer, etc)?
<Physicist> tad-pole, In the computer that I want install, do not exist this possibilite because is old!
<bekks> tgm4883: Then please elaborate on how to get a working windows bootloader without a working windows?
<Gilbert32> no no
<bekks> tgm4883: Errm, thats offtopic in here, I guess.
<Gilbert32> probably still kernel. alt shift f1 through f6 does nothing
<tgm4883> bekks, that isn't at all what I said, but to answer your questions, install Windows, then delete C:\Windows
<rickard> now i dont thing i got errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/1636871/
<xangua> tgm4883: uninstall windows...and uninstall wubi/ubuntu in windows :) win
<xangua> err...i mean fail
<Physicist> dr_willis?
<tgm4883> bekks, you need a working windows install to install ubuntu via wubi. What you said made it sound like you need a running (running != working) windows
<rickard> how should i now install wine correctly step by step? any vids of tutorials?
<elisa87> zykotick9:  yes I have mouse pointer
<tad-pole> rickard: Please try "sudo apt-get install wine"    and pastebin the whole thing like you just did with the last one.
<rickard> ok
<Gilbert32> oh forgot to mention that i can't type anything (i Can but it does nothing)
<tgm4883> xangua, Ubuntu wubi shouldn't be installed in C:\Windows, it should be in 'C:\Program Files'. That would be a serious fail
<Physicist> Anybody can help me?
<zykotick9> elisa87: and are you using ssh to access a different machine?
<elisa87> no no SSH!
<Mercutio150> Can someone suggest a channel for me?
<tgm4883> Mercutio150, NBC
<zykotick9> elisa87: so, from a terminal, does "gksudo xeyes" work?
<Mercutio150> I am looking to turn my tablet into an extention of my monitor
<Mercutio150> so that I can use the touchsreen
<tad-pole> physicist: tgm4883,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/161335/how-do-i-remove-windows-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04-via-wubi
<rickard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1636885/
<tgm4883> tad-pole, that isn't what I was saying at all
<Mercutio150> is there is tablet, or windows 8 channel?
<tgm4883> hmm
<Physicist> tad-pole, thank you.
<bean_> !alis | Mercutio150
<ubottu> Mercutio150: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<tgm4883> tad-pole, rickard ok, I'm going to go with the apt-get update then apt-get upgrade now, probably pastebin the last commands output
<Mercutio150> !alis
<bean_> Mercutio150: read the mssage.
<tad-pole> rickard: That means he wants you to: "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade" and pastebin results
<Mercutio150> I did but that doesn't really help me trying to sort through 12099 channels
 * tad-pole raises a questioning eyebrow at tgm :)
<Physicist> tad-pole, so I cannot!
<bean_> Mercutio150: you use alis to search. Like it says.
 * tad-pole nods at physicist  so they say   
<Physicist> And now?
<rickard> this time i did uderstand that but thanks anyway =D
<tgm4883> tad-pole, pm?
<Mercutio150> Did yall read my initial question?
<tad-pole> Of course.
<zykotick9> tad-pole: i'd say, using "apt-get dist-upgrade" makes more sense then "apt-get upgrade" most of the time (same behaviour as the GUI update thing)
<bean_> Mercutio150: Yep, something about using your tablet at a 2nd monitor
<tgm4883> zykotick9, that isn't a good thing to just tell new users
<zykotick9> tgm4883: actually it is
<Mercutio150> yes for the touch capabilites, but so far no channels seem to address anything like that
<tgm4883> zykotick9, not when it removes gnome
<zykotick9> tgm4883: why would it remove gnome? unless you're mixing repos or other non-sense.
<rickard> this was alot!   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1636903/
<jil> hello
<tonsofpcs> zykotick9: I believe sabdfl will tell you that the point of the open source movement is so that tools are not locked into a single use case by a company trying to exert control and that users should be free to use the tools as they see fit and that we should not be a barrier to knowledge to them.  I suppose I could be wrong, but I think he'll read that party line all day long.
<bean_> Mercutio150: it looks as though your only option on ubuntu is VNC
<SonikkuAmerica> bean_, Mercutio150: Impossible. What happened to OpenSSH?
<Mercutio150> I find it difficult to belive it is impossible
<Gilbert32> Mercutio150: I read something about similar thing at xda-developers
<tgm4883> rickard, just use 'apt-get upgrade' not apt-get upgrade now
<zykotick9> tonsofpcs: perhaps having a dictator at all, is the wrong approach to freedom :p  </OT>  best of luck man.
<Mercutio150> Thanks gilbert
<tgm4883> zykotick9, some other non-sense like version mismatches and such that you wouldn't do without knowing what you are doing?
<tad-pole> rickard: after that retry "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Mercutio150> I was thinking there surely must be an app that would pass through the I/O to the desktop
<bean_> Mercutio150: unlikely.
<zykotick9> tgm4883: you are aware that the GUI updater uses dist-upgrade right?
<Mercutio150> Not trying to start shit here, but are yall always so defeatist?
<tgm4883> zykotick9, I have a hard time believing the GUI updating is running command line in the background and not interfacing with apt directly
<tgm4883> Mercutio150, defeatist?
<bean_> Mercutio150: Just realistic is all.
<SonikkuAmerica> zykotick9: In what context? I thought update-manager was its own process, not a subroutine caller
<zykotick9> tgm4883: right - but it updates everything.
<tad-pole> rickard: Any luck?
<tgm4883> zykotick9, it also warns you of partial updates
<SonikkuAmerica> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rickard> nope
<Mercutio150> Yes, I don't know how to do it now, but I promise you this, I find the way
<zykotick9> SonikkuAmerica: i'm sure it does, i should have said, the GUI uses the equivalent of dist-upgrade
<Mercutio150> I'm not going to give up on it just because it 'might' not be possible
<tgm4883> Mercutio150, what if there is no way?
<Gilbert32> Mercutio150: here. http://www.xda-developers.com/android/android-gains-x11-support/
<Mercutio150> There has to be a way
<Gilbert32> does it help?
<jil> What can cause a successive md5sum (on ubuntu image for example) to differt when I repeate it?
<zykotick9> tgm4883: in regular use, you shouldn't ever see partial-upgrades
<Mercutio150> let me look gilbert
<tgm4883> Mercutio150, it's a Windows 8 tablet, there doesn't have to be a way
<jil> I was told memory, but I changed it today...
<Gilbert32> windows 8? i thought android
<jil> hard disk error?
<Mercutio150> Android tablet, windows 8 desktop
<rickard> wine doesent want me :(     http://paste.ubuntu.com/1636918/
<tgm4883> zykotick9, you'll talking with someone who is a new user. I don't think I would guarentee that it wouldn't break their system without at least checking first
<bean_> Mercutio150: then why are you in #ubuntu ?
<Gilbert32> :D
<tgm4883> zykotick9, but  maybe you like causing people pain ;)
<bean_> !offtopic | Mercutio150
<ubottu> Mercutio150: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jhutchins_wk> rickard: What Windows program are you trying to run?
<tgm4883> Mercutio150, oh, that is even worse
<Mercutio150> Because this was the first channel I found, so I came in to ask about what channels would be helpful
<rickard> i am tring to install wine not to run any programs but photoshop for example
<tgm4883> rickard, tad-pole I think it's time to look at his sources
<Mercutio150> hmm that link looks helpful gilbert
<jhutchins_wk> rickard: Have you looked at the gimp program for image manipulation?
<Eagleman> Why does my virbro0 interface keeps duplicating iptable rules on reboot:  -A INPUT -i virbr0 -p udp -m udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
<Eagleman> -A INPUT -i virbr0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT  and next time i reboot i have 3 of those rules
<xangua> rickard: did you add a third party repository¿
<zykotick9> tgm4883: fyi, using upgrade will NOT upgrade things like the kernel, so using it exclusively WILL probably break the system...
<Mercutio150> and proves my idea, if they can do that with X.org it can be done for the windows environment
<Gilbert32> nah
<tad-pole> Mercutio150: http://forum.tabletpcreview.com/hardware/14016-using-tablet-pc-input-device-desktop.html
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, there is KDE for Windows...
<Gilbert32> you can ask steve ballmer http://www.google.com.lb/search?q=steve+ballmer&aq=f&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=yykZUbCwF4OltAbjnoGQBw&biw=1366&bih=667&sei=0ikZUcSIJJHUsgbF2YEw#imgrc=_
<Mercutio150> Surely there is a way to run the tablet purely as hardware for the desktop
<tgm4883> zykotick9, actually no, it will not break his system. The only difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade, is that dist-upgrade is allowed to install/remove new packages in order to upgrade the system. Using only upgrade will never, ever break the system.
<zykotick9> tgm4883: good luck with that assumption...
<tgm4883> zykotick9, please explain to me a scenario where using only 'upgrade' will break the system
<Mercutio150> hmm maybe I should take all this and try a new app that will allow you to plug in your tablet like a monitor
<Gilbert32> what's the problem?
<Mercutio150> Thanks for all your help guys!
<SonikkuAmerica> Wow. According to Wikipedia, in 2005 "Ballmer vowed to "kill Google" in an expletive-laden tirade[29] then resumed trying to persuade Lucovsky to stay at Microsoft. Ballmer has described Lucovsky's account of the incident as a "gross exaggeration of what actually took place"."
<tad-pole> Mercutio150: http://forum.tabletpcreview.com/hardware/14016-using-tablet-pc-input-device-desktop.html
<rickard> <jhutchins_wk> yes but i doesent like it that much but it is an alternative sulution if this doesent work
<SonikkuAmerica> </OT> and in all that, I keep Google alive.
<Gilbert32> <SonikkuAmerica> :)
<tad-pole> rickard: http://askubuntu.com/questions/210054/cant-install-wine-or-ia32-libs-in-ubuntu-12-10-64-bit
<zykotick9> tgm4883: i'm not going to try and create theoreticals for you...  this isn't support so it's OT.  good luck.
<salzb> these tech magnates are like gangsta rappers in their beefs
<nkls> hi there, how to remove text beside icons, i want only image: http://postimage.org/image/7ptoz8my7/
<nkls> it is possible?
<xkernel> file copy of big size causes huge slow response on the whole system, I'm on 12.10
<rickard> and the last thing i am a new and then i mean a very new linux user and i have no idea what third party thing means lol
<nkls> btw i have ubuntu 10.04
<xangua> nkls: use a docl or something like that
<tad-pole> rickard: Above link is a fix for your error msg. :/
<Eagleman> Why does my virbro0 interface keeps duplicating iptable rules on reboot:  -A INPUT -i virbr0 -p udp -m udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
<nkls> xangua, docls is gui?
<SonikkuAmerica> nkls: I should warn you about the approaching !EOL anyway, unless you're using Server.
<xangua> nkls: a dock* sorry
<nkls> xangua, i must to install dock?
<nkls> no, xangua i dont want docky this is panel
<SonikkuAmerica> Eagleman: Recursive command sequences in a startup script, maybe?
<nkls> xangua, can you help me to remove text above the icons?
<nkls> i just need that
<xangua> nkls: or this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=101604 :) i used it when i was in lucid, also remember lucid support ends in april
<fadi> hey guys
<SonikkuAmerica> xangua: :(
<tad-pole> Hi Fadi!
<fadi> im kinda new here
<tad-pole> fadi: welcome!
<SonikkuAmerica> fadi: What's your question?
<fadi> no question
<usefur> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello usefur! Please state your question.
<ankur> n  m
<usefur> no question, just try ubuntu )
<Aethelred> I'd like to burn audio files to CD, but I need gapless (DAO). Brasero either doesn't have this option, or it is non-obvious. What is my best GUI CD-mastering choice?
<ankur> i have i 3.0 usb port but my 3.0 usb external harddisk is not detecting in ubuntu
<ankur> what i have supposed to do
<joel135> ankur, try using the port for something else, like your keyboard
<ankur> i had tried
<joel135> I suppose it works?
<ankur> it is detecting 2.0 usb devices but
<SonikkuAmerica> ankur: It doesn't work for anything>
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<ankur> not my 3.0 usb harddisk
<Enactor> how to install java update13.......is there a program i can use or just terminal?
<Eagleman> Why does my virbro0 interface keeps duplicating iptable rules on reboot:  -A INPUT -i virbr0 -p udp -m udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
<bekks> !java | Enactor
<ubottu> Enactor: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Enactor> k
<SonikkuAmerica> !u | Enactor
<ubottu> Enactor: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<tad-pole> rickard: Any luck? :)
<joel135> Have you read the latest output of dmesg? I remember it giving helpful hints once
<joel135> ankur, ^
<fox__> hi
<fox__> hi
<fox__> hi
<FloodBot1> fox__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rickard> if i understood it correct it wont work in ubuntu 12.10 i can have missuderstood it though
<ankur> heyy!!!!
<SonikkuAmerica> ankur: Did you check what joel135 said earlier?
<ankur> is there is any way so that i can use my harddisk with 3.0 usb speed
<jbroome> ankur: you need a usb 3 drive and a usb3 interface on your machine
<SonikkuAmerica> ankur: Another thing to try is plug in your HDD and type [ lsusb ] in a terminal to see if it's even listed.
<ankur> i have both
<ankur> ok wait for a while
 * tad-pole waits.
<JoeyJoeJo> I'm trying to compile something that requires an older version of libpcap than I have. How can I downgrade my version of libpcap?
<Gilbert32> does ubuntu fail often before starting like on my machine?
<jbroome> nope
<jbroome> (to Gilbert32 )
<ankur> no it is not listed in lsusb output
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me in changing pidgin theme?
<Gilbert32> I upgraded the kernel many times (i have from 3.0.0.17 to .23 i think?) and installed 3.7 kernel and still fails many times (just hangs in terminal output) with either black screen and blinking cursor or stuff related to audio and video and wireless
<rickard> what was the link of my wine problem again? my computer shutdown
<tad-pole> rickard: http://askubuntu.com/questions/210054/cant-install-wine-or-ia32-libs-in-ubuntu-12-10-64-bit
<tad-pole> rickard: There are a coupe ways people fixed the issue   so read the whole page first
<XtremeWiz> c2tarun: I am not sure if this is the best method but you can use Pidgin GTK Theme Control plugin. Folks in #pidgin can help you better. :)
<ankur> hey from where i can download the deb files of the software so that at the time of installation it doesnt need a internet connection
<ankur> ????
<c2tarun> XtremeWiz, yeah but how can I select the downloaded theme? I am able to create my own theme but not able to apply the downloaded one.
<c2tarun> ankur, I guess, check on launchpad.net
<xkernel> file copy of big size causes huge slow response on the whole system, I'm on 12.10
<Pici> ankur: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<xangua> !aptoncd | ankur
<ubottu> ankur: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<c2tarun> #pidgin
<ankur> where did the packages stored when i download the packages from apt-get command
<Eagleman> Why does my virbro0 interface keeps duplicating iptable rules on reboot:  -A INPUT -i virbr0 -p udp -m udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
<widad> plz need help i have a problem in my terminal. it used to scroll like this ----- and now it is scrolling like this |
<genii-around> ankur: /var/cache/apt/archives
<fully_human> widad: You mean it used to scoll horizontally?
<fully_human> *scroll
<widad> yes
<genii-around> ankur: Or if you are using specifically the download option to apt-get, then the file will be in the directory in which you issued the commend
<fully_human> widad: May I ask why your terminal is set up that way?
<devslash> Has anyone had experience with full file system encryption in Ubuntu
<widad> gnome
<Gilbert32> does APTonCD create usb disks too?
<fully_human> widad: I meant, why do you want horizontal scrolling?
<widad> i can see all files with it and i think it is more pretty
<mumin-kun> if i install the 13.04 pre-release, do i need to reinstall it when the official version has been released?
<mumin-kun> or is it just sudo apt-get update
<SonikkuAmerica2> mumin-kun: You shouldn't have to.
<Pici> !final | mumin-kun
<ubottu> mumin-kun: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Quantal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Pici> goes for all pre-releases
<widad> how do you do the red wrinting on your name pl?
<widad> plz
<SonikkuAmerica2> mumin-kun: But the command you need is [ update-manager -c -d --no-update ] if you're upgrading from 12.10
<widad> ?
<mumin-kun> ok thx!
<SonikkuAmerica2> widad: That just happens when people type your nick in their message.
<genii-around> widad: When a message written by someone has your name in it, you will see that message highlighted because it is for you
<widad> yes but how can i do it?
<fully_human> widad: I use KDE, so for your gnome-terminal question, I'd look under settings and profile preferences.
<widad> i'm a bigginer sorry
<widad> yes thanks you
<devslash> Has anyone used luks encryption in Ubuntu?
<fully_human> widad: Just type the first few letters of a a nick, hit tab, and the name should complete. For example, I type "wid," hit tab, and your name pops up.
<widad> fully_human: thanks a lot
<rickard> i maby have found out the problem, in wine's website it says it is working for ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04 maby 12.10 is to new...
<moofy> ahoyhay
<moofy> Question
<moofy> if any of you know
<meelu> How does one go about adding ipv6 ip /64 ip block to there Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS, 64 bit, having gateway netmask and ip/block provided by server provider
<moofy> I want to set up ruby via rbenv to serve a website
<GeekSquid> !enter | moofy
<ubottu> moofy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tad-pole> rickard: Works fine for me...
<marahin> rickard, no, it's not. Wine works fine @ 12.10 too. /me uses it.
<rickard> ok then i will have to try to read more
<liquidmetal> Has anyone ever used the ipod nano 6g on ubuntu?
<tad-pole> I use an 8g
<ikonia> liquidmetal: they used to sync, but I don't they do now
<devslash> Has anyone used luks encryption with ubuntu 12.10
<Eagleman> How do i disable my virbr0 interface from duplicating iptable rules on reboot ( i end up with 100x the same rules after 100 reboots )
<liquidmetal> ikonia: how did you sync it?
<nashant> Just a quick question about disk recovery. Would hot-swapping a drive out kick it back into life temporarily?
<tad-pole> liquidmetal: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/08/how-to-use-banshee-to-manage-your-ipod-in-ubuntu/
<zykotick9> Eagleman: if you don't get an answer here, you might want to try #virt on the oftc network
<widad-charai> plz i'm a biginner in ubuntu and i have a problem. when i do the command ls the result is scrolling vertical (don't like it ) but i want it horizantal. how can i change that? thanks for helping!
<rickard> does everyone see what i am typing or just some few?
<devslash> Nope not me
<widad-charai> rickard i see it
<Pici> rickard: everyone
<rickard> ok
<liquidmetal> tad-pole: I dont think the 6th gen ipod works with banshee
<AntelopeSalad> if i want to setup 2 independent displays with lubuntu am i forced to install specific video card drivers? note: i'm running in a VM
<widad-charai> can anyone hep me plz?
<Pici> widad-charai: Can you please share the output of: which ls
<tad-pole> liquidmetal: http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2008/03/18/enable-support-for-7th-gen-ipods-in-ubuntu/
<tad-pole> liquidmetal: The url says 7th   the site says 6th    try that?
<widad-charai> helllllllllllllllllllppp
<Gilbert32> is there any way yet to install drivers for a legacy and a new amd radeon graphics cards? at the same time? (IGD and DIS cards)
<tad-pole> liquidmetal: FYI This is all off the first page of a google search for "6th gen ipod linux"
<l057c0d3r> widad-charai, what seems to be the problem bud
<itxj> did ubuntu stop developing the version of gnome ubuntu without unity?
<widad-charai> plz i'm a biginner in ubuntu and i have a problem. when i do the command ls the result is scrolling vertical (don't like it ) but i want it horizantal. how can i change that? thanks for helping!
<Pici> widad-charai: please pastebin the out put of: alias
<Pici> !pastebin | widad-charai
<ubottu> widad-charai: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> widad-charai : i know it sounds silly, but try to enlarge the terminal
<whoever> hi all, does anyone know why bluetooth will lockup when a single cpu spikes, and will remain unresponsive untill the system is reboot, even with service bluetooth restart, the command will just hang
<zykotick9> Pici: re:widad-charai, have you ever heard of horizontal scrolling for ls before?  i sure haven't.
<l057c0d3r> itxj..  you can type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop to get gnome back
<Pici> zykotick9: sounds like the difference between ls and ls -l
<zykotick9> Pici: still both vertical ;)
<Pici> zykotick9: one is 'more horizontal' ;)
<widad-charai> i'll do a photo to let you see it pici
<Lawliet9> salut
<tad-pole> liquidmetal: Please let me know if that helps.
<l057c0d3r> wait so is he wanting the text to scroll from side to side rather then from top to bottom?
<WalmartSteak> Hello?
<Pici> l057c0d3r: we're not sure exactly
<widad-charai> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6j3kfab0twxhciw/Screenshot%20from%202013-02-11%2018%3A15%3A08.png
<l057c0d3r> that what it sounds like to me...
<widad-charai> Pici: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6j3kfab0twxhciw/Screenshot%20from%202013-02-11%2018%3A15%3A08.png
<LoneTrooper> has anyone installed beta amd ati drivers 13.2 on ubuntu/xubuntu?
<LoneTrooper> i wonder if it works
<l057c0d3r> widad-charai, i believe it is the terminal you are using
<rickard> this might take a while but i think it actualy works now =D and it wouldent have come this far without your help =D thanks
<jbroome> zykotick9: Pici, that screenshot looks like the output of ls -l
<Hawkerz> dunno but the nvidia drivers on 12.04 from x-updates in a bumblebee/optimus configuration suddenly is giving me trouble
<l057c0d3r> and its width..  as for why it is scrolling one result straight down
<LoneTrooper> i made with 13.1 amd ati drivers on xubuntu im so happy
<zykotick9> Pici: perhaps your ls vs ls -l is correct.  widad-charai could you check your "alias | grep ls" output for anything with -l.  jbroome agree.
<tad-pole> rickard: got it going?
<widad-charai> l057c0d3r: that's my problem
<paco1> hello all!
<LoneTrooper> hi
<yeehaw> widad-charai: ls -m
<l057c0d3r> well if you can't find a way to make the width wider.. try using a better terminal app
<devslash> Has anyone set up ubuntu with an lvm?
<rickard> yepp it is installing alot of files but i still might get an error but it havet even got this far before
<wNz> devslash: : sure
<zykotick9> yeehaw: that's ugly ;)
<jbroome> oh god, ls -m is horrible. :)
<xkernel> file copy of big size causes huge slow response on the whole system, I'm on 12.10
<bekks> !anyone | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<paco1> i have a question: how to convert "cpu user time" to "real time"? thanks in advance!
<l057c0d3r> or is your point to get it integrated into the background like that
<widad-charai> plz private messag can't read fast plz
<lucaszz> Are any posibbilities to run ftp with emelfm2 ?
<yeehaw> paco1: Do you mean unix time?
<AntelopeSalad> this is messed up, how is possible that a 9800 gtx+ isn't a supported lubuntu video card?
<AntelopeSalad> *is it
<paco1> yeehaw: yep
<bekks> paco1: There is no way, since "real time" strongly depends on the overall CPU load, while "cpu time" just tells you how long the cpu actually took to complete your task.
<lesshaste> how do I see the package info for an installed package? octave in this case
<devslash> Wnz I'm trying to set it up but I'm stuck. I create the volume. How do I specify the root partition in the volume
<Fels> hi all - how do  i launch an app that is already installed in Ubuntu - I want to run QtCreator
<LoneTrooper> what a mess
<zykotick9> lesshaste: "apt-cache show octave" perhaps?
<yeehaw> paco1: date -d @unixtimenumber
<tad-pole> AntelopeSalad: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.08.html
<liquidmetal> tad-pole: that page is from 2008 - the 6th gen nano wasn't even out back then
<wNz> devslash: mount it on /
<rickard> yepp it was installed correctly thanks again for you help =D
<AntelopeSalad> liquidmetal: thanks, i'll try it -- the drivers using their find driver form gave me drivers that wouldn't install
<Boreeas> I recently installed a new SSD. Since then, hibernation fails, even though there's plenty of swap available (10GB for 3GB RAM). Neither /home nor the swap partition are encrypted
<Boreeas> Does anyone know what to do?
<LoneTrooper> uh oh u know xubuntu its pretty much the same like ubuntu but its without that broken unity it collapsed after fresh install on ati 6670
<AntelopeSalad> liquidmetal: nope, it says unsupported
<zykotick9> Boreeas: i don't know the details, by hibernation is disabled on ubuntu by default...
<LoneTrooper> at least open source drivers
<skulltip> how long will it be before we see libreoffice 4.0 in the repos? should i just wait, looks like i would have to uninstall to install the new office 4.0
<LoneTrooper> i installed 13.1 from amd it i had too
<skulltip> << 12.04
<tgm4883> skulltip, it won't be in the 12.04 repos
<LoneTrooper> too many glitches on drivers provided by ubuntu
<skulltip> why not tgm4883
<LoneTrooper> even opera browser does not work lol on these drivers
<AntelopeSalad> is there another distro of linux where the 9800 gtx+ is properly supported?
<LoneTrooper> it deepens on drivers mostly
<elisa87> how can I go to textmode when I boot my ubuntu? (
<LoneTrooper> like i said u have to instal drivers  from nvidia's web site
<AntelopeSalad> i did, but it errors out instantly saying the hardware is unsupported
<LoneTrooper> but u have to build package from *.run file
<zykotick9> elisa87: ctrl+alt+f1, alt+f7 to get back.  or you want to boot to text, see "/msg ubottu text" for help with that.
<LoneTrooper> u have too google for guide
<AntelopeSalad> i'll just try a different distro, spending 3 hours to get 2 monitors working independently is 3 hours too many :D
<tad-pole> liquidmetal: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1197006
<skulltip> so i should just remove libreoffice using synaptic and install the debs manually?
<cnb_> Does anyone know where there's a reliable backport of Puppet 3.1 for Ubuntu 12.10?
<tgm4883> skulltip, that isn't how the repos work. It might be backported, but it isn't a security update. Even though it's in main, since it's a major version upgrade I don't think it will be updated. You'll probably be able to get it when available via the libreoffice packaging teams PPA for 4.0  https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-4-0
<tgm4883> cnb_, have you tried the puppet repo?
<LoneTrooper> that short compared what i had just to install these stupid drivers unbelievable
<tgm4883> cnb_, I don't  use puppet on 12.10, but I'm pretty sure we've rolled 3.1 out to our 12.04 servers
<LoneTrooper> its hard compard to windows
<tgm4883> cnb_, yep, 12.04 has 3.1.0
<skulltip> ok ty
<cnb_> How do I get 3.1, then?  It installs 2.7 by default.
<tgm4883> cnb_, did you enable the puppetlabs repo?
<tgm4883> cnb_, http://apt.puppetlabs.com/
<cnb_> Okay.  Where do I add that?
<pr1nt> Hm.
<tgm4883> cnb_, install puppetlabs-release-quantal.deb from that link
<Boreeas> zykotick9: I don't know, I just dd'd the old partition over, and hibernation worked fine there. The program I ususally use, pm-hibernate, is also still there
<Boreeas> The computer does indeed suspend, it just fails to resume
<tgm4883> cnb_, that will install the repo and key, then just apt-get update and  upgrade as normal
<LoneTrooper> oh i have  a question i dont see any reasonable archiving program on ubuntu except peazip
<bekks> LoneTrooper: Whats the question about it?
<LoneTrooper> but lauching a package displays an error package is bad quality
<zykotick9> Boreeas: i use pm-hibernate as well (not on ubuntu mind you)  i actually have the same issue, with a machine that used to hibernate, but now seems to start the process - then just return where i issues the hibernate command.  hope you have more luck fixing it then me (honestly, i haven't really tried yet but...)  good luck.
<LoneTrooper> is it safe to ignore tht message and install anyway?
<kvv> intersting.
<tgm4883> LoneTrooper, an archiving program... like tar?
<LoneTrooper> has anyone tryed peazip on ubuntu lubuntu xubuntu?
<bekks> !anyone | LoneTrooper
<ubottu> LoneTrooper: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<elisa87> When should I press ctrl+alt+f1 for entering to text mode when I press restart?
<LoneTrooper> dem bots...
<elisa87> I pressed three of them at the same time but nothing happened
<XtremeWiz> How do I start identd on my system? I tried "sudo /etc/init.d/identd start" and "Command Not Found" error was displayed.
<LoneTrooper> ctrl alt f1 is for full screen terminal
<LoneTrooper> why dont u launch terminal in a small window
<bekks> LoneTrooper: Which is not true.
<bekks> LoneTrooper: ctrl alt f1 changes to TTY1.
<LoneTrooper> rly so what it does
<zykotick9> elisa87: sorry, the c+a+f1 is when you are in Xorg, to get to a virtual console.
<LoneTrooper> oh well good to know
<mr0wl> is there a stable PPA for LibreOffice 4?
<sw_> hi. I'm moving from httpd to nginx and was wondering if virtual hosts should just be put in the sites-available/default file, or if they should have their own file?
<elisa87> zykotick9:  so what is the solution?
<xro> Hi, i try to debug QRcode... is there a soft that's able to read QRcode and provide interesting debug informations?
<zykotick9> elisa87: i'm not sure what you want actually...
<cnb_> Ah, great.  That did it.  Thanks.
<tgm4883> mr0wl, not that I know of. There is the libeoffice packagers PPA for 4.0, but it doesn't have anything in it yet
<tgm4883> mr0wl, https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-4-0
<liquidmetal> tad-pole: nothing works man :(
<ioria> elisa87:  you want to start ubuntu in text mode only ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Is this the right channel to ask about ssh'ing/tunnelling related questions?
<LoneTrooper> oh my libre 4 released good that u reminded dat
<tgm4883> WhereIsMySpoon, it's a good start
<WhereIsMySpoon> Ok then. I have a service (rails app actually) that's running on localhost:3000 on one linux machine. I have done a reverse tunnel (ssh -R portOnRemote:localhost:3000 me@myserver.net) which in theory should make the service available on the remote myserver.net. However, when I try to go to myserver.net:portOnRemote, I get webpage is not available
<devslash> I'm trying to setup an lvm. Once I create the volume how do I specify that I want it as the root partition
<wNz> devslash: set the mount point to /
<WhereIsMySpoon> I can easily ssh to the remote server from the other machine, i just cant access this service
<devslash> How
<jhutchins_wk> LoneTrooper: Not sure what features you need, but there are tar, zip, rar, bzip, compress, and a bunch of others.
<LoneTrooper> no libre office 4 on ubuntu software center, not fair :/
<tgm4883> LoneTrooper, it's not in any of the repos yet
<yeehaw> WhereIsMySpoon: Firewall?
<WhereIsMySpoon> yeehaw: i've reverse tunnel'd to this server before and my friend has been able to ssh into my machine to do stuff with it
<tad-pole> liquidmetal: Ok really I LIKE this one. http://psyphi.net/blog/2012/12/ipod-nano-6th-gen-with-ubuntu/
<WhereIsMySpoon> yeehaw: *ssh into my machine through the server
<paradoxgo> I have an external monitor which is capable of a 1366x768 resolution but ubuntu is only giving the option of 1024x768. is there anything I can do to fix it?
<LoneTrooper> u takin about peazip right?
<tgm4883> LoneTrooper, libreoffice 4.0 isn't in any of the repos yet
<yeehaw> WhereIsMySpoon: What port do you use remote?
<WhereIsMySpoon> yeehaw: 5455
<LoneTrooper> damn too bad
<yeehaw> WhereIsMySpoon: Can you telnet that port on the machine itself?
<Ubuntu-erikas> Hedge?
<tad-pole> paradoxgo: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=adding%20resolutions%20on%20linux&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fcommunity.linuxmint.com%2Ftutorial%2Fview%2F877&ei=YzsZUZiVCuS0iQKGz4CABQ&usg=AFQjCNElzLyRNSpTFkSKo9Fz3AcN1geCcQ&bvm=bv.42080656,d.cGE
<WhereIsMySpoon> yeehaw: sorry, what do you mean?
<POVaddct> WhereIsMySpoon: access to a remote port fw has to be from the machine itself.
<tad-pole> oops
<yeehaw> WhereIsMySpoon: Create the tunnel, then login to the server and do: telnet localhost 5455
<Ubuntu-erikas> I want to Install WinXP alongside Ubuntu 12.04 LTS...i don't know how to do this
<yeehaw> WhereIsMySpoon: Do you get a connection?
<yeehaw> !dualboot Ubuntu-erikas
<WhereIsMySpoon> yeehaw: says connected to localhost
<Ubuntu-erikas> ohhh thanks very mouch
<Ubuntu-erikas> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<devslash> When I create an lvm volume how do I specify that I want it as the root partition when installing ubuntu
<zykotick9> yeehaw: you need a | like "!dualboot | Ubuntu-erikas"
<yeehaw> WhereIsMySpoon: Then your tunnel is working properly
<yeehaw> zykotick9: thanks
<LoneTrooper> its simple u know u have to install xp fist and leave some empty space ( maybe half ?) for linux partitions
<yeehaw> WhereIsMySpoon: It just does not listen for outside connections
<LoneTrooper> and while installing distro u want u have to select install along with windows
<LoneTrooper> its easy i had windows 7 and xubuntu
<LoneTrooper> no probs
<yeehaw> WhereIsMySpoon: I have no idea if you can even do that with an ssh tunnel
<Ubuntu-erikas> okay
<wNz> devslash: specify / as the mount point
<LoneTrooper> and after installing linux distro u will have too choose what os u want to start during start of the pc
<POVaddct> yeehaw: i think local port forwarding (-L option) can be made listening to connections from outside, but remote port forwarding (-R option) is limited to connections from 127.0.0.1 and ::1
<wNz> WhereIsMySpoon: i use ssh -gL port:hostname:port localhost
<wNz> for port forwarding
<wNz> then you can use:
<POVaddct> wNz: he needs remote port forwarding
<wNz> netstat -tunap | grep <port>
<wNz> to verify the port is opening and lisetning
<POVaddct> wNz: with the -R option the ssh server side opens the port and forwards traffic to the ssh client machine
<yeehaw> He could start a ssh server at home and do it reverse :P
<POVaddct> wNz: that way you can bypass a NAT gateway
<devslash> Wnz how do i specify the root partition of an lvm volume
<wNz> devslash: the same way you do it with a partition
<devslash> How
<wNz> devslash: when it asks 'where do i mount this' choose /
<devslash> Gparted wont let me
<wNz> gparted?
<wNz> O_O
<yeehaw> lol
<perlhelp> Hello?
<lawlman> hello guys
<wNz> hello
<devslash> Its not asking me because i created the lvm in terminal
<perlhelp> Is there a mod here with whom I can please speak?
<LoneTrooper> hi?
<wNz> devslash: are you using the alternative disk?
<tgm4883> perlhelp, for what reason?
<lawlman> when will the support stop for ubuntu 10.04 lts?
<wNz> devslash: i *think* the alternative disk is required for lvm installation.
<devslash> No there is no alternative disk for Ubuntu 12.10
<wNz> hmmm
<zykotick9> !10.04 | lawlman
<ubottu> lawlman: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<lawlman> thanks
<devslash> I know how to create the lvm in terminal but not how to designate the root pqrtition
<wNz> devslash: its done during the install. im uncertain exactly how it's presented, but it'll ask you how you want to partition your devices
<wNz> you do it in that window
<Pici> perlhelp: #ubuntu ops don't handle perl bans. You'd need to speak to the operators for that channel.
<LoneTrooper> yeh i seen that option logic volume management during installation
<devslash> Wnz no.the graphical installer doesnt support lvm
<Pici> perlhelp: the folks in #freenode might be able to help you get a hold of them if you don't know how.
<LoneTrooper> it allows dynamic resizing of partitions
<yeehaw> devslash: You mount the partition and create the filesystem and edit /etc/fstab
<devslash> It doesn't let you manually create volumes
<yeehaw> devslash: But you reallydon't want to do that
<devslash> Yeehaw i dont have an fstab
<devslash> And i shouldnt
<yeehaw> devslash: You should use the graphical installer, not from command line
<devslash> Because i still have to create the volumes
<moofy> How do I run a command with sudo using my local $path rather than root's?
<perlhelp> Thank you pici!
<yeehaw> devslash: Are you literally on the command line? Or in the installer
<devslash> I booted the live cd
<devslash> So  i can create the lvm
<Rajvi> Hi All, I messed my system :(. Installed KDE standard packages on my 12.10 to get dual DE. Now I don't like it! Tried to uninstall using Synaptic Pkg Manager.. It won't open, just ask for password that's it. Kaput :(
<yeehaw> devslash: I would advise you to use the alternative installer, then you can create lvm during installlation
<devslash> Theres a shortcut to install ubuntu but when i get to the point where you partition it says that theres no root partition
<wNz> yeehaw: he said there is no alt isntaller for 12.10
<eZ0v3rR1d3> ppa
<eZ0v3rR1d3> lol new here sorry
<devslash> Yeehaw there is no such thing as alternate ibstaller for ubuntu 12.10. Cannonical dropped it
<yeehaw> wNz: But the 12.10 installer has LVM
<wNz> hmmm
<tgm4883> devslash, what are  you trying to acomplish with LVM?
<wNz> devslash: what did you choose when it asked about how to setup yoru disks?
<devslash> Tgm encrypted disk
<wNz> eww
<wNz> ehh
<wNz> isn't there an option to encrypt your disk in the installer?
<tgm4883> do you need LVM for encrypted disk?
<LoneTrooper> it is
<tgm4883> wNz, yes there is
<devslash> Wnz only if you erase your existing disk.i have a dual boot setup
<wNz> ah.
<LoneTrooper> i have installed xubuntu with encrypted hdd
<wNz> devslash: couldn't you encrypt a specific partition? it only does whole disks?
<Dr_proX> Oi
<tgm4883> devslash, so when you did the custom partitioning in the installer, did you make a root partition?
<LoneTrooper> if u choose that u will have to enter password during a boot of the os
<devslash> Tgm i did it in terminal because the installer doesnt support lvm
<LoneTrooper> and the 2 password for your login
<devslash> Tgm i create the volume in terminal
<tgm4883> wNz, depends on how secure he needs it
<lawlman> anybody knows any good linux networking guides?
<yeehaw> devslash: Why don't you use ubuntu's automatic lvm creation and then edit the lvm partitions after the fact?
<tgm4883> yeehaw, he's dual booting
<devslash> Yeehaw you can't
<yeehaw> tgm4883: Aah I missed that
<rexwin_> configure.sh: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<tgm4883> yeehaw, the automatic stuff only works if you let it take over the whole disk
<devslash> Its ok im going to try it out in a vm insteas
<devslash> Instead
<yeehaw> devslash: You could create only a root partition now, install it to there and then create lvm after the fact.
<LoneTrooper> ok im new to linux os i have xubuntu and i wonder if theres a need to install sort of Internet security suite like for windows
<LoneTrooper> i have 2 passwords for pc (login and hhd encryption)
<yeehaw> devslash: And then liveboot it and move everything
<devslash> I wouldn't know ho to do that
<LoneTrooper> is it enough to protect pc?
<devslash> I think ill try it in a vm.this is too complicated for me
<yeehaw> devslash: Basically you just mount everything and with 'cp -a .' move everything to the new partitions
<yeehaw> devslash: Then edit the fstab too reflect these changes
<yeehaw> devslash: I've done it on multiple servers that got smaller disks and it's not that hard
<WhereIsMySpoon> yeehaw: Hm ok, I'm trying a different tact: do ssh -R 5455:localhost:3000 me@myserver.net on the machine that is hosting the service, then doing ssh -L 9989:localhost:5455 me@myserver.net on the machine that wants to use the service
<WhereIsMySpoon> would that work?
<yeehaw> Anyone know why they dropped propper lvm support?
<devslash> How do i delete my lvm in gparted.right click and delete is greyed out
<yeehaw> WhereIsMySpoon: I have no idea, you should try it.
<yeehaw> devslash: First delete all the partitions and then the group?
<xangua> devslash: use gparted from a live cd
<sw_> hi. what's the put sftp command to put all files plus subfolders etc.?
<devslash> How
<devslash> Im using gparted from livecd
<yeehaw> sw_: put * ?
<sw_> yeehaw: excludes subfolders :-(
<tgm4883> -R ?
<Dr_proX> -R
<yeehaw> devslash: First delete lvm in the command line
<sw_> is it -r or -R?
<yeehaw> devslash: format the volumegroup to ext4 or something with mk2fs.ext4
<Dr_proX> -R or -D
<bekks> yeehaw: WRONG.
<yeehaw> devslash: Then format it in gparted
<yeehaw> YeahRight: What?
<bekks> yeehaw: wRONG, Stop it please.
<yeehaw> bekks: What?
<param_> Unable to connect internet by wifi in ubuntu server
<param_> ?
<param_> Unable to connect internet by wifi in ubuntu server ?
<bekks> devslash: You have to create logical volumes inside a volue group, and then you can format those logical volumes with a filesystem of your choice.
<sw_> Dr_proX: with -R it fails on the subfolders, saying it couldn't canocicalize or something
<genii-around> param_: You probably need a wpa.conf file
<bekks> yeehaw: You cannot format a volume group with a filesystem.
<wNz> yeehaw: logical volume*
<yeehaw> bekks: He's trying to remove the lvm
<Dr_proX> sw_: try -D
<sw_> Dr_proX: -D invalid flag :<
<wNz> you could just dd the disk its on xD
<bekks> devslash: Then remove all logical volumes, remove the volume group, remove the physical volume, then use gparted to do what you want.
<Dr_proX> sw_: ehm.please query the full output..
<devslash> Ok thanks i got it
<bekks> yeehaw: Still, a volume group cannot be formated.
<sw_> Dr_proX: maybe I need to create the subfolders first?
<devslash> Im gonna do this in a vm
<yeehaw> bekks: If the volume group contains only one partition and you format that partition it will no longer exist after a reboot right?
<sw_> Dr_proX: seems to work if the subfolders are created first
<yeehaw> bekks: He is working on a livecd
<devslash> So i don't have to worry about any data loss
<devslash> Even though i did make a backup
<bekks> yeehaw: A volume group never contains a partition, but only logical volumes. A volume group is built upon physical volumes.
<Dr_proX> sw_: Ok, strange, maybe wrong sub owner rights_
<yeehaw> bekks: That's what I said, you format the physical volume / partition
<bekks> yeehaw: You said something totally different. :)
<Shadow__X> hello everyone of xubuntu 12.04 suspend and hibernate restarts the computer by itself
<Shadow__X> s/of/on
<yeehaw> bekks: But if you have an empty volume group with only one physical volume in it, it is still a partition, only with the lvm 'filesystem', so you could still format it and do something else. That's what I meant, sorry if that was unclear
<yeehaw> bekks: In a way you are then formatting the volume group
<bekks> yeehaw: No. In no way you ever format a volume group.
<bekks> yeehaw: A volume group is a meta-construct which actually only exists by defining a bunch of metadata on a physical volume.
<wNz> yeah, you could format the pv or the lv, but not hte vg
<wNz> the vg is just a group pvs
<wNz> group of
<yeehaw> bekks: But that data is contained on the physical volume itself, so when you format it you also format the vg. But I guess that's indeed the wrong way too look at it, because you would also be formatting a movie if its on a physical volume you're formatting.
<yeehaw> bekks: I will not say that again :P
<bekks> yeehaw: Correct.
<ozcanesen> are gtk2 and gtk3 window effects have difference? for example is gtk2 window closing faster than gtk3 window?
<Pici> ozcanesen: gtk just provides the widgets within the window, your window manager should control the effects.
<param> Unable to connect internet by wifi in ubuntu server ?
<devslash> Thanks guys for your help but setting up lvm with a dual boot is too complicated for me.
<Shadow__X> any ideas on how to get suspend workibg on xubuntu 12.04?
<ozcanesen> Pici, thanks
<belgianguy> is there somewhere documentation about the best practices to secure a server?
<belgianguy> and how to test if it's actually secure (BackTrack and friends)
<param> Unable to connect internet by wifi in ubuntu server ?
<narcos> Hey there. Im looking for help getting hybserv working with hybrid-ircd IRC server.
<devslash> If I set up lvm encryption is it necessary or a good idea to also encrypt the home folder
<devslash> Or is that overkill
<Marlinc> Hello I'm trying to get multitouch to work
<Marlinc> synclient shows in monitor mode that 2 fingers are pressed
<Marlinc> It also sees it when I put three fingers on my touchpad
<Marlinc> But still I can't seem te be able to use it
<param> Unable to connect internet by wifi in ubuntu server ?
<slavix> Hello, can someone tell me what package I need to install on ubuntu 12.10 to build an app from source if I get an error: configure: error: Can not find X11 library
<Pici> slavix: likely xorg-dev
<LoneTrooper> read some guide related to that application
<slavix> thnx
<LoneTrooper> some applications needs some libraries to work
<LoneTrooper> to compile a package
<genii-around> slavix: Most likely xserver-xorg-dev
<t3ch_> hello all ubuntu dont want to read sdcard of kingston but on win7 read
<t3ch_> anyone what to do
<t3ch_> know?
<slavix> how about this error message: configure: error: Can not find Bluetooth library - which package?
<epicoder> I'm having a few problems upgrading precise > quantal. Is this the right channel to ask in or is there a more specific channel?
<yeehaw> Anyone else that has Graphical artifacts with the latest fglrx drivers?
<LoneTrooper> do u want to make major update i mean still having precise and turn it into quantal ? would it be easier to make fresh installation of 12.10?
<LoneTrooper> ati or nvidia?
<LoneTrooper> i use property drivers
<LoneTrooper> in any case dont use open source driver its buggy and offers less performance
<bekks> LoneTrooper: Which is entirely wrong.
<LoneTrooper> u sure?
<bekks> LoneTrooper: Yes.
<LoneTrooper> i cant open source driver for example with opera browser the mouse pointer keeps blinking
<LoneTrooper> thats for ati hd 6670
<Eagleman7> What is a good way of importing iptable rules on reboot?
<bekks> LoneTrooper: Closed source software is often even more buggy, and often even slower than open source drivers. Please dont generalize your personal problems witha specific driver to apply for every FOSS/closed source project. :)
<LoneTrooper> not that i try to blame someone work omg
<bekks> LoneTrooper: And your error just looks like you did something wrong when installing the driver.
<LoneTrooper> by default open source driver is selected
<LoneTrooper> how this can be messed up
<bekks> LoneTrooper: By using a driver that doesnt support your hardware, e.g.
<LoneTrooper> well that can be true
<belgianguy> Eagleman7: nano /etc/network/interfaces
<belgianguy> find line: iface lo inet loopback
<Eagleman7> belgianguy, on Fedora there is a firewall applet that does this.
<belgianguy> add this line after it: pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.up.rules
<LoneTrooper> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu this is the good web page to help u instal amd ati drivers
<LoneTrooper> it worked for me
<belgianguy> Eagleman7: feel free to look for an app
<MoPac> [Swap question]: Doing a new dual-boot 12.10 install with LUKS FDE. on SSD. Need hibernation. Considering swap file over partition to avoid repetitive password entry. Are there performance or other issues to worry about in using file rather than separate LUKS partition?
<zykotick9> MoPac: you'll need to research if hibernate can use a swap "file"... i'm not sure it can.
<MoPac> zykotick9: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1042946 indicates that it could
<MoPac> But I'm wondering if it would be slower?
<zykotick9> MoPac: ok.  glad you're aware then.
<MoPac> Also, would using a swap partition wear out my SSD faster?
<osmjames> Hi Im just trying to understand the organisation of linux/ubuntu. Interfaces and windows are drawn by Unity. Unity is a shell of GNOME. GNOME provides its own software development framework in which applications are built.. So what happens when I open an application built with KDE?
<MoPac> There were some suggestions that writing to a partition rather than a file involved less kernel or filesystem overhead and so might be faster. If it's all the same, I prefer a file so I don't have to enter two partition passwords on every boot
<belgianguy> I've recently become aware that my display manager poops itself when I close my laptop lid, is there anything I can do about that?
<LoneTrooper> u can use any window environment u wish gnome kde xfce or lxde
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zykotick9> Pici: !who without a nick is kinda funny
<jab416171> I have a file, /home/$USER/a/b/c.sh. If my wd is /home/$USER, and I type: vim a/b/c<TAB>, I get nothing. But if I do cd /home/$USER/a, then run vim b/c<TAB>, it auto completes to b/c.sh. I ran both tab completions with "set -x" so it spits out every line, and it's not obvious where the problem is.
<meelu> daymn can't get ipv6 to work on my server still
<zykotick9> jab416171: that sounds like am absolute vs relative paths issue?
<zykotick9> jab416171: sorry, i re-read.  i don't know the cause of that.
<MoPac> I'm using Cinnamon desktop with Nemo on 12.10.  It annoys me that windows are still often opened with Nautilus. If I sudo apt-get remove nautilus, would there be any unintended side-effects?
<jab416171> https://gist.github.com/jab416171/4757053
<jab416171> zykotick9: that's the difference between the two
<brightknight> When piping output of a command to a text file from terminal how may I specify to append to an already existing text file?
<escott> brightknight, >> not >
<jhutchins_wk> jab416171: Try ./a...
<brightknight> escott: very well
<jhutchins_wk> jab416171: Also ~/a
<jab416171> negative
<tad-pole> liquidmetal: Still no luck?
<jab416171> on both
<jhutchins_wk> jab416171: Interesting.
<skulltip> brightknight - pipe/appeand is easy..    cat text.file >> appended_output.txt
<skulltip> doh.. slow reader
<zlatan> hi...I can't scroll unity sidebar with mouse wheel for few days now...is that something implemented by ubuntu or an error
<Neo31> hello folks, can somebody provide a link to ubuntu phone channel or developers ? a mailing list would be interesting too :) thanks
<DJones> !phone | Neo31
<ubottu> Neo31: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<jab416171> zlatan: mine doesn't scroll with my mouse wheel. How many icons are in your dock?
<Neo31> thanks DJones and ubottu
<zlatan> jab416171, 29 :O
<jab416171> zlatan: that's a few. haha
<zlatan> jab416171, so is it because so many launchers or what? :)
<jab416171> I have no idea
<niva> hi Duply version 1.5.5.4-1 and Duplicity version 0.6.18-0ubuntu3.1I am having this issue  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1637392/ in a backup using webdav and symmetric encryption
<jab416171> jhutchins_wk: any other ideas?
<niva> Do you think it might have to with their webdav implementation of the livedrive which I am using ?
<zlatan> also how to get rid of mixed languages - I added another language and it was default but I switched back to English and erased that one but there are still mixed app names and other
<antonio_> Aloha folks..
<antonio_> I'm trying to figure out why I have no sound on my system...
<antonio_> never mind..just got it working ;)
<antonio_> thanks for the help! :D
<fully_human> Antiga: Youre welcome, although I'm not sure what I did.
<fully_human> Oops, wrong nick, wrong message. :P
<niva> any ideas ?
<pil> а как на русский канал зайти?
<nomodeset> pil: wtf?
<tad-pole> Russian I think.
<nomodeset> tad-pole: lol
<Dr_proX> <(
<tad-pole> is there a ubuntu russian channel? thats what he asked
<DJones> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<g105b> I know questions about ATI/AMD graphics get tossed around a lot, but I have an add problem - the proprietary drivers work fine for my dual monitor setup, but every time I boot the settings in amdcccle are reset to clone the displays. And ideas?
<tad-pole> g105b: I use arandr    http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<carldanley> is there a way to force add-apt-repository
<carldanley> so it doesnt prompt for enter
<carldanley> similar to --force-yes
<Antiga> fully_human: Thank you for saying you're welcome, although I'm not sure what I did. ;)
<fully_human> I was thanking someone else... :) Thank you for being yourself, I suppose.
<trism> carldanley: -y
<rexwin_> cannot create executables
<rexwin_> while installing a package
<zykotick9> rexwin_: i'm guessing s/installing a package/compile from source/
<bekks> rexwin_: Whats the exact and full message you get when doing what exactly on which Ubuntu version in detail?
<rexwin_> configure.sh: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<rexwin_> Debian GNU/Linux testing/unstable \n \l
<rexwin_> trying to install rsync from tar.gz
<carldanley> trism: tyvm!
<tad-pole> rexwin_ What link did you get the file from?
<nOStahl> hi all, is there ubuntu channel for ubuntu phone?
<kostkon> !phone | nOStahl
<ubottu> nOStahl: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<nOStahl> ah yt
<escott> rexwin_, why would you do that?
<rexwin_> tad-pole http://rsync.samba.org/ftp/rsync/src/rsync-3.0.9.tar.gz
<rexwin_> escott, apt-get install rsync gives
<rexwin_> http://pastebin.com/rA4J23VP
<rexwin_> escott ^^
<rasha666> did anyone tried Ubuntu Server. I want to try on my lap-top to check should i buy server to install ubuntu server. Suggestions?
<tad-pole> rexwin_: Did you try "sudo apt-get -f install" and then "sudo apt-get update" then retry to install?
<tad-pole> Rasha666 why would you want to run a server via your laptop?
<rexwin_> tad-pole,  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rasha666> tad-pole, just to learn basics about running, after i will buy server and host there
<tad-pole> rasha666: ubuntu server is great and very easy to use    you should try it then :0
<charlton> OK, so I went on Ubuntu for the first time in months with the noble intention of updating my graphics card driver because the one I had (post-release updates) would crash my card every ~30mins and the current was even worse, and I tried installing the latest recommended from them (310.32) and ended up needing to go into emergency terminal. I tried fixing it by installing nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updates but in
<charlton> everything but xcfe I now have no window manager... could I get some help?
<buntubob> Hello I'm trying to find a solution seemingly simple problem.  I'm trying to use rename to change only the last character of filenames.
<charlton> (sorry for wall
<Kd3m0> found a solution into making linux run on Windows 8
<rasha666> tad-pole, how many web sites can i set up on one server. i dont have much of a background in servers :)
<tad-pole> rasha666 Depends on what your doing and what your hardware is, Google it with your specifications.
<Pici> buntubob: something like this should just replace the last character of a file to 'r':  Use -n to test before you actually do it: rename 's/.$/r/' files*
<fully_human> charlton: There are a few ways this can happen.  Firstly, open a terminal and type "ccsm" That's the Compiz control center.  Scroll down and you should see "Unity Plugin" Enable this.
<rasha666> tad-pole, tnx for guidenes :)
<buntubob> I'm trying now
<tad-pole> rexwin_ That error msg was from what command?
<fully_human> charlton:  Ah, didn't see your furst post...just a sec.
<charlton> fully_human, I can't believe I forgot that, I guess I've been off for a while
<arvendu> hello guys currenty i am using ubuntu and i want to install windows how can i do that using USB
<fully_human> charlton: No problem. :-)
<fully_human> If that doesn't help, you might just have to skip eyecandy and go for xfce. :-(
<bekks> arvendu: Which Windows?
<arvendu> 7
<bekks> arvendu: You have to create a USB installation medium for doing it.
<charlton> fully_human, Should I try that anyway? I think it's the driver, it was working before... (albeit crashing the GPU every once in a while)
<buntubob> It didn't work?  Typo?
<fully_human> charlton: yes, try the Unity plugin.
<charlton> fully_human, it's enabled
<arvendu> i did that using unetbootin but when i boot using usb it is just showing unetbootin and timer only counting 0 - 10 nothing else
<bekks> arvendu: You cannot use unetbootin for doing it.
<fully_human> You could also try installing jockey and then selecting your driver. DO NOT SELECT POST-RELEASE UPDATES.  You should select the recommended on.
<fully_human> *one.
<john_doe_jr> how do you determine how much disk space is left on an ubuntu machine?
<arvendu> bekkas can tell me any guide plz
<bekks> john_doe_jr: Just type "df -h" in a terminal.
<zykotick9> john_doe_jr: "df -h" is one method.
<fully_human> ^^char
<fully_human> ^^ charlton
<rasha666> arvendu, its recomended to install first windows, then linux.
<bekks> arvendu: Sorry, I cant. But you can ask for those guides in ##windows
<charlton> thanks, fully_human , I'll try that
<buntubob> ok it did work.  thanks!  it was a typo on my part
<dvanstone> i just installed and updated chrubuntu but i have a question on my date in the panel it shows monday in the system log viewer it is showing tuesday the 11 any idea how i can correct this ?
<buntubob> i needed to cut n paste
<arvendu> k thanks bekks
<fully_human> charlton: No problem. Hope it works. I know with most video cards, it's hit and miss. C'mon NVIDIA, get with the program!
<ozcanesen> is it possible to get stdout stderr from /proc driectory?
<charlton> fully_human, is there a way to switch between drivers in the additional-drivers pane from terminal?
<fully_human> charlton: Oh, wait, there's not Jockey GUI, is there?
<guenhael> bonjour
<guenhael> j'aurais besoin d'un peu d'aide
<DJones> !fr | guenhael
<ubottu> guenhael: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<guenhael> Hello
<guenhael> yes sorry I just noticed it
<charlton> fully_human, that's what I understood additional-drivers to be
<guenhael> so, I need some help to configure a VPN server
<guenhael> I know how to do it by the GUI
<guenhael> but I would like to write a script able to do it automatically
<john_doe_jr> how do you list the size of a certain folder
<fully_human> charlton: It's now under software-properties-gtk.
<guenhael> since I work a lot with virtual machines
<fully_human> charlton: There's a tab called "additional drivers."
<nullby7e> how can i use geforce 650ti with latest ubuntu?
<zykotick9> john_doe_jr: "du -sh /path/to/directory"
<guenhael> does anyone can help me or propose me a link to learn how to do this?
<zykotick9> guenhael: there is a text mode jockey that can do what you want.  don't ask me though.
<joshu> I'm trying to get my Huawei E3276 usb modem working on ubuntu desktop 12.04 with the help of this link https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/211095 but I can get it to connect
<guenhael> what's a text mode jockey?
<katy_> hello can someone please help me? I installed the nvidia driver on mt macbook pro and now the backlight doens't turn on.
<charlton> fully_human, I get that... how can one do terminal-based changes though, if it needs changing without gui available? It seems like it should be accessible from terminal, given how prone it is to being the thing that destroys your gui...
<zykotick9> guenhael: jockey is the additional hardware thing.  try "jockey<TAB>" in a terminal
<fully_human> charlton: Ah, I see. I'm not sure...I'll look into it.
<guenhael> I really don't understand sorry
<charlton> fully_human, zykotick9 gave me the needed clue: it's jockey-text
<bluezone> This question is going to be random. I feel like everytime i click and drag windows the movement animation is scratchy/notVerySmooth compared to the type of smoothness i'm used to in windows, is this a simple v-sync problem or is it more complex like a poor video card drivers?
<fully_human> charlton: Well, there are several options to jockey-text.  If you do "jockey-text --help" there are several options for listing, etc.
<fully_human> bluezone: Have you installed the proprietary drivers from software-properties-gtk?
<zykotick9> charlton: so sorry, i meant to be using your nick, not guenhael's.  guenhael sorry.
<charlton> fully_human, thanks. I now have the confidence to try, and know at least how to revert it. :)
<bluezone> software-properties-gtk, is that the same as using jockey-gtk (additional drivers) ? fully_human
<fully_human> bluezone: Yes. Jockey's gone and now it's software-properties-gtk.
<fully_human> (well, technically, jockey-text is stilla round).
<ericosuave> anyone know if there is a way to edit the crontab binary? im trying to make it execute an svn commit on :wq after ive done a crontab -e
<charlton> zykotick9, No prob. I'm sure it confused guenhael a little, but it sure helped me. :)
<katy_> Hello, does anyone know a solution for this problem: My macbook Pro boots to an all black screen ever since i installed the nvidia driver.
<guenhael> no problem
<guenhael> but is there anyone who can help me then?
<bluezone> fully_human, if it's the same thing, yes i have and i've tried the beta one too it's still the same issue; it's not very noticeable but i feel like it can be fixed
<sw> hi. how can I strip just the package names from a list like this: http://pastebin.com/X3L0jDCc, and also list them all on one single line?
<bekks> ericosuave: Edit the source code, recompile it. Or write a wrapper script.
<Martinjo84> Good evning :D
<LaserShark> even'
<LaserShark> evenin'
<unheedin1> eveninin'
<sw> hi. how can I strip just the package names from a list like this: http://pastebin.com/X3L0jDCc, and also list them all on one single line?
<ericosuave> hmm thx bekks
<Martinjo84> Just testing irssi :D
<Martinjo84> wonder if there is a cmd that turn of QUIT Message
<Pici> !quietirssi | Martinjo84
<ubottu> Martinjo84: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Martinjo84> ubottu: thx :D
<katy_> is anyone knowlegable on MacBook Pro Nvidia driver issues. I'm totally stuck?
<zlatan> gnome-tweak-tool doesn't work http://paste.ubuntu.com/1637563/? Any help?
<r> test
<trism> sw: something like: cut -f4 -d' ' filename | tr '\n' ' '; perhaps
<_helios_> I been trying to use Testdrive to run 13.04 not having any luck any suggestions?
<_helios_> It boots up shows the beginning screen than just sits there with a blinking cursor nothing loads
<katy_> hello. this is the ubuntu support channel, right?
<ShukkoO> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<r__> test
<r__> test
<tgm4883> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<fairuz_> Hi guys. Ubuntu phone and Ubuntu for Androidare two diferent things right?
<fairuz_> *Android are
<unheedin1> fairuz_: yes, ubuntu phone is a different OS than Android
<charlton> thanks, fully_human. I got the recommended one and it went to emergency console, but I enabled post-release-updates from there and am now in a fully working desktop session once again.
<fully_human> charlton: No problem. :)
<fairuz_> unheedin1: I mean Ubuntu used in Ubuntu phones are they different from the one used in Ubuntu for Android? (in term of UI etc)
<Romme> how do i read a Maildir in console?
<zykotick9> Romme: try "mail"
<Romme> it reads mbox
<zykotick9> Romme: true.  sorry.
<katy_> can someone please confirm for me if my messagesare visable o you?
<joshu> i just tried using wvdial and sudo wvdialconf with my usb modem e3276 and it doesn't detect it. Any ideas?
<joshu> yes katy_ I can see youre messages
<LantzR> katy_ I see you
<zefuros> hello there , can somebody help me? i need someone with big expirience on booting issues
<katy_> thanks
<dvanstone>  is the a way to force use of ip4
<zefuros> anyone here who can help me with ubuntu/windows booting issues?
<LantzR> zefuros: maybe ...
<mapmaz> ok
<devslash> What's the path to the Linux headers
<mapmaz> good , now give....
<mapmaz> okokokokokokokoko hi there
<mapmaz> hello
<zefuros> lantzr: hey mate thanks for answering. Look i had windows 8 on my ssd drive and now i installed ubuntu on my hdd drive. the problem is even that grub sees my windows 8 loader when i try to boot it it restarts the system, any ideas? (note both ubuntu windows 8 are 64bit versions if it matters)
<boikhutso> hello people, im new here and i want to joing the C channel, how do i go about it?
<SonikkuAmerica> /join #c
<zefuros> lantzr: any ideas?
<LantzR> devslash: I do not have em on this machibe. use aptitude , search for linux header package, look at installed files
<zefuros> i need help her
<LantzR> zefuros: um not sure. I've wrestled with grub ... a lot. One thought is this tool that has _saved_ me before. It's smart about grub. https://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/
<zykotick9> Romme: did you see list of support clients at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maildir ?  PS. asking in #d when #u doesn't answer - not cool.
<zefuros> lantzr: i see this tool a lot but not sure what it can do, do you have the kindness to explain me here or in private what it can do so i can see if it can solve my problem?
<marjinal1st> how can i query the quota of my 3G account in ubuntu 12.10?
<marjinal1st> asking again; how can i query the quota of my 3G account in ubuntu 12.10?
<KI4RO> marjinal1st, It might take more than 2 minutes for someone that knows to answer...be patient
<nearst> hi ppl
<KI4RO> .
<joshu> marjinal1st have a look at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/164377/how-to-check-data-usage-of-a-usb-datacard-on-ubuntu
<joshu> I haven't tested it myself but I was researching the same as you and will need it as soon as I get my usb modem working
<bradlee> gold
<katy> Hello, i am unable to get my MacBook pro to work with the nvidia driver. Can someone please help
<katy> ?
<katy> I currently can only boot to a black screen
<nearst> i confuse, my sis lappy shows "count not open library/2.6.38/modules.dep" but ls -al /lib/modules show 3.5.0-17-generic
<marjinal1st> joshu, I've installed and run that program. it says that "ppp0: Not enough data available yet." Actually,  I'm using my 3G connection at this moment.
<histo> katy: From an install boot to a black screen?
<nkls> someone have problem in firefox with scrolling? i mean.. for me is not smooth. any advice?
<nkls> i look at the solution and nobody knows, is it a bug?
<histo> nkls: Do you have proper video drivers installed. I've noticed slow downs with the open source versioins.
<madprops> how come there is no libgtk3.0-dev in 12.10 64 ?
<nkls> histo, i have current nvidia
<katy> histro: so no i instal ubuntu 12.10 and it works fine. then I go to install the nvidia driver. after i reboot. i get the black screeen. I am currently connect to my macbook pro via ssh though.
<joshu> marjinal1st hopefully it will work after a while
<nkls> btw i have ubuntu 10.04
<marjinal1st> I'll try, thanks for your help :)
<nkls> histo, you dont have that problem with firefox?
<histo> katy: Which nvidia driver did you install?  Also which chipset do you have?  if you type in lspci  it should show you the chipset you have for VGA
<histo> nkls: I use chrome or chromium here mostly but I did not notice that issue when I had ff
<nkls> oh..
<histo> nkls: Just check ff no issues
<histo> s/check/checked/
<katy> histro: i believe i ran sudo apt-get install nvidia-current. I have the GeForce GT330M card. That last bit was a little over my head, what do you mean?
<nkls> i have only problems with linux!
<histo> katy: let me check something
<katy> histro: ok
<joshu> marjinal1st this link might be useful as well http://askubuntu.com/questions/164377/how-to-check-data-usage-of-a-usb-datacard-on-ubuntu
<katy> histro: paste.ubuntu.com/1637727/
<DaemonicApathy> nkls: I'd probably suggest upgrading Ubuntu.
<trism> madprops: it is libgtk-3-dev
<histo> katy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/228592/blank-screen-at-boot-ubuntu-12-04-nvidia-current-macbook-air-3-2
<nkls> DaemonicApathy, you mean.. 12.04 or 12.10?
<DaemonicApathy> 12.04, if you like to keep them for that long.
<histo> nkls: What version are you running?
<nkls> version of ubuntu?
<histo> yes
<nkls> or firefox?
<DaemonicApathy> nkls Ubuntu.
<histo> no
<nkls> 10.04
<nkls> everybody on the internet have that issue about scrolling
<ffunenga> hello, can somebody help me? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/64468/how-do-i-install-libgtk-3-dev-in-elementaryos
<katy> histro: so just run this cmd "apt-get install grub-pc"?
<nkls>  it's very choppy/laggish/not smooth at all.
<histo> nkls: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/566412
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 566412 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Autoscroll in Firefox can freeze these at once: Firefox, keyboard, mouse, and possibly other things" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * DaemonicApathy has no problems with scrolling in Firefox.
<nkls> omg.. and that bug is still here!! no way!
<fuzzybunny> hello?
<histo> katy: yes if you have network access
<histo> katy: otherwise you'd have to boot to install disk and chroot then run it.
<katy> histro: ok now "sudo reboot" + cross fingers?
<histo> nkls: I don't know if the bug is still active. It may have renewed itself with a recent update. Try disabling javascript and see if that fixes the issue like people there have suggested.
<histo> katy: Yes.
<nkls> histo, i will disabling javascript in the firefox or synaptic?
<nkls> histo, btw thanks!
<nkls> also, thanks to everybody
<histo> nkls: in firefox.
<histo> nkls: Also if you can't find answers here, you can try askubuntu.com or searchign the forums, or bug reports.
<crats> Anyone know of some good tutorial on how to change the window manager?
<histo> fuzzybunny: hello
<histo> !notunity | crats
<ubottu> crats: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<katy> histo: it didnt work. just booted to a black screen again
<marjinal1st> joshu, I've found a nice application for that. http://linuxonly.ru/cms/page.php?7 again thanks for your help :)
<fuzzybunny> hey i'm just checking out the irc chat is all thx for the reply!
<histo> katy: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crats> i use xubuntu but was hoping to change the wm to awm
<histo> crats: ahh check in #xubuntu
<joshu> marjinal1st is that link for getting my modem working?
<datarecall_> hey guys i have ubuntu desktop installed, and I am trying to get my secondary graphics card working, it seems to be working but screens are both grey, cant access them etc.  Here is my xorg.conf : http://paste2.org/p/2849855
<katy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1637755/
<histo> katy: also do you get a login prompt or anything if you hit ctrl+alt+F1
<histo> katy: weren't you the person this morning that was having a problem with backlight?
<joshu> I've started a question about my modem trouble on askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/253965/cant-connect-huawei-e3276-on-ubuntu-desktop-12-04
<histo> !twinview | datarecall_
<katy> histro: (i think its fn+option/alt+command+f1) and no it does nothing
<ubottu> datarecall_: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<marjinal1st> nope, I think it's for managing mobile modems.
<histo> katy: Has it ever booted on this machine?
<katy> histro: well it was last night for me :) but that sounds right
<datarecall_> histo, i tried twinview for all 4 monitors and it still has the same issue
<histo> katy: How'd you fix that earlier issue with backlight.
<katy> histro: yes before i installed the nvidia driver
<datarecall_> let me reset it back to twinview brb
<katy> histro: i dont believe we did... same issue'
<jhutchins_wk> katy: It may be a problem with the framebuffer.
<jhutchins_wk> !kms
<katy> histo: syntroPi and i worked on it for several hours but we eventually hung it up...
<jhutchins_wk> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<histo> katy: It appears X is booting fine according to your logs.
<katy> <jhutchins_wk>what is framebuffer
<t3ch> anyone know what to do with this micro sdcard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12504790#post12504790
<crats> does anyone here have experience with x?
<jhutchins_wk> katy: I think you want to boot with the nofb option, but I'm not sure of the exact option in the current kernel.
<histo> katy: So it boots fine without the nvidia-current driver right?
<histo> !anyone | crats
<ubottu> crats: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<katy> histro: yes before i install the nvidia driver. it boots fine
<jhutchins_wk> katy: It is a low-level graphics system used by newer cards.  Allows more manipulation of the non-GUI screen and is used by the advanced GUI drivers.
<histo> crats: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<t3ch> do i need woman nick so someone will unswer
<t3ch> help here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12504790#post12504790
<katy> <jhutchins_wk>got it. but i can still acces my MacBook Pro from ssh. so thats not really the issue right now, is it?
<jhutchins_wk> t3ch: No, you need to ask a real question, or summarize your problem, with details.
<datarecall_> http://paste2.org/p/2849877 is the xorg.conf generated by nvidia-settings the screens are on just pure grey
<katy> histro: does that mean it's just a backlight issue?
<t3ch> here you have details http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12504790#post12504790
<histo> katy: It sounds that way to me but i'm searching right now for other people having the same issue. Being a macbook i'm sure someone would have reported it.
<jhutchins_wk> t3ch: Are you trying to partition the sd card?
<maria> Hi, Does anybody know how can I change some pictures to PDF?
<katy> histo: ok cool
<t3ch> to mount it will be good
<t3ch> :)
<katy> histo: its a macbook pro 6,2
<jhutchins_wk> maria: imagemagick or gimp.
<tad-pole> maria: google fileformat to pdf conversion :P
<maria> jhutchins_wk: Can I use a command to invert them?
<jhutchins_wk> t3ch: look at the output of dmesg after you insert the card.  It should tell you what storage device was created.
<rasha666> how can i get original cd-s from first ubuntu version?
<t3ch> i have post dmesg of that when u instert the card
<t3ch> if you check the post you see
<jhutchins_wk> t3ch: Generally if the system is working correctly your GUI should mount it automatically, so we suspect the reader might not be happy with linux.
<t3ch> i know that have tryed with other card and it work
<t3ch> but with that micro it dont
<t3ch> only with win7 work
<datarecall_> could the position be wrong somehow histo ?
<rasha666> how can i get original cd-s from first ubuntu version?
<histo> katy: is there a key to switch output screens like from external to internal?  Like fn+F1-F12  ??
<jhutchins_wk> t3ch: The portion of the output you posted is not useful.
<jhutchins_wk> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<t3ch> what is portion
<t3ch> /dev/mmc ?
<Aaronds> Hi, why is it that useradd <username> doesn't create a home directory?
<histo> datarecall_: I'm not two familiar with dualhead setups
<katy> histo: like the dimmer and brightener buttons? f1 anf f2
<jrib> Aaronds: use "adduser" instead
<katy> histo: usually on the mac you just hit f1 or f2 without function to change the screen brightness
<Aaronds> ah my bad
<Aaronds> cheers jrib
<jrib> Aaronds: useradd is more low-level
<t3ch> you meen that dmesg is not useful
<t3ch> i know that
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> google dont find nothing useful yes
<t3ch> :]
<FloodBot1> t3ch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<katy> p201: wondering if you've had any new ideas for how to fix the backlight issue on my macbook pro?
<BluesKaj> t3ch, what does sudo fdisk -l output , psatebin it please ?
<katy> histo: so i tried f2 and fn+f2. nothing changed...
<t3ch> only sda* disks that is my hdd
<t3ch> blueskaj sda1-6
<t3ch> nothing useful again
<p201> katy, sorry, but I can only google for you - never used linux on macbook myself.
<t3ch> maybe i need to buy new sdcard for ubuntu
<histo> katy: shit+cntrl + eject
<katy> p201, no worries. thx for all the help you gave me last nigh!
<tad-pole> t3ch maybe reformat it on windows?
<histo> katy: then try esc if that doesn't work
<histo> brb
<BluesKaj> t3ch,  sudo mount /dev/sda6
<t3ch> ya i have tryed but when i have install some image for raspberrypi it creates some partitions and now it dont go to delete them
<t3ch> bloeskaj :)
<h-tech> hello leet haxxors
<p201> katy no problem
<BluesKaj> t3ch, ??
<h-tech> how do i print debug info from a software within ubuntu?
<t3ch> sda is my hdd
<katy_> histo: so i treid crtl+shift+eject, nothing. escape, nothing. crtl+shift+escape, nothing
<t3ch> no no, i see noone have that micro sdcard and use ubuntu... will try buy new one from other company
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> tnx anyway
<BluesKaj> t3ch,what does fdisk -l show for the sd card ?
<h-tech> \list
<h-tech> \join #developer
<h-tech> any ubuntu developer irc channel?
<gmulak> t3ch:  So you need an SD card?
<BluesKaj>  /join  , h-tech
<h-tech> BlueEagle, thanks
<OerHeks> h-tech, apport-retrace ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<BluesKaj> h-tech, /join #ubuntu-devel
<h-tech> BlueEagle, ty so much
<BluesKaj> yeah , ok
<OerHeks> good start > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<gmulak> philipballew:  Did you get my earlier e-mail about Monitor and funds?
<h-tech> great tips guys, (un)fortunately my gf is calling me to bed. so have to check this out tomorrow
<h-tech> have a great night
<katy_> histo: back?
<histo> katy_: yeah
<histo> katy_: I'm not seeing anyone with this issue.  Which nvidia driver did you install?
<histo> katy_: Also do you get a splash screen at all while it's booting?
<katy_> histo: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<histo> katy_: alright to get back to the regular drivers sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current
<histo> katy_: then reboot
<katy_> histo: yes this is the sequence. boot to grub>select "Ubuntu"> purple screen> ubuntu logo 5 dot> black screen
<zefuros> can someone here help me use gparted to create a bios partition?
<katy_> histro: ok ill do that now. ultimatly though i really want to get the proprietary driver working.
<histo> katy_: Okay then dont'
<LoneTrooper> i can help u
<histo> katy_: Did you try and pass backlight options to the kernel?
<ejv> what's a bios partition lol
<LoneTrooper> get ultimate bood cd
<LoneTrooper> ill give u  a link w8
<zefuros> lonetrooper: are you reffering to me?
<tgm4883> !who | LoneTrooper
<ubottu> LoneTrooper: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LoneTrooper> www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<POVaddct> ejv: read the wikipedia article about efi/uefi
<katy_> histro: what is the backlight option?
<katy_> histro: like what is the grub cmd?
<LoneTrooper> no hes looking to resize partitions
<LoneTrooper> here
<nearst> sup ppl
<LoneTrooper> go and download that iso its a compilation of dos programs
<histo> katy_: sudo nano /etc/default/grub   to edit grubs config.
<LoneTrooper> that package include programs for resizing hdd
<katy_> histro: so this is something im gonna do from cmd prompt not the grub menu?>
<histo> katy_: on the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT add acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=legacy   at the end inside the quotes
<histo> katy_: yes
<histo> katy_: or you can try from the grub menu but I can't remember the key to add kernel arguments atm
<katy_> histo: ok one sec my ssh got disconnect.
<zefuros> lonetrooper: ok with all these but my problem is that i try to run boot-repair and it says i must create a bios partitation , do you know how i can achieve that?
<LoneTrooper> yes
<nearst> ?
<histo> katy_: Get to the grub menu and press e
<LoneTrooper> www.ultimatebootcd.com/ just go there and download iso and burn it
<LoneTrooper> or i think u can place it on usb and make it bootable
<zefuros> lonetrooper wouldnt it be easier to make it with gparted inside of ubuntu?
<LoneTrooper> that cd image contain a lot of dos programs
<LoneTrooper> well if that suits u
<philipballew> gmulak, I sent you a pm
<nearst> http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/11/how-to-boot-iso-file-from-your-hard.html
<LoneTrooper> like i said that cd contains a lot of dos programs including for hard drive
<zefuros> lonetrooper: yeah cause that way i will hav guidance
<LoneTrooper> kk
<katy_> histo: ok. so add acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=legacy to the line that starts with "linux" but there are not quotes like u said above?
<zefuros> lonetrooper: but how can i make this using gparted do you know this?
<histo> katy_: added the line in what the grub menu or the /etc/default/grub file?
<LoneTrooper> http://www.hirensbootcd.org/files/Hirens.BootCD.15.2.zip this is even better cd image of dos programs
<histo> zefuros: what are you trying to do?
<katy_> well i havcent done either yet. im abount to add the line in the grub boot options "menu" . is that what you want me to do?
<LoneTrooper> using that linux program well nope im afraid
<histo> katy_: yes.
<histo> katy_: if you are doing it there there are no quotes
<katy_> histo, got it. ok i added both. now im gonna boot
<histo> zefuros: What are you talking about a bios partition?
<zefuros> histo: thanks for the reply i will take it from the start. I installed ubuntu on a windows 8 system on different drive and now i cant boot windows 8 from grub, it shows windows 8 loader but it restarts when i try to boot
<histo> katy_: you should be able to press enter to boot.
<katy_> histo, i think its f10 on mac
<histo> katy_: I'm confused now are you editing the /etc/default/grub file or are you editing the kernel line at the grub menu?
<zefuros> histo: searching for solution they encouraged me to use the boot-repair , but running boot-repair it asks if sdb1 is removable and i press no and then it says gpt  detected create a bios-boot partition
<katy_> histo,kernel line at the grub menu
<histo> katy_: okay well try those two options and boot
<katy_> histo, just did it. and its booting to a alll purple screen. no ubuntu logo. no black screen
<LoneTrooper> well in most cases installing 2 operating system on 1 partition will cause problems each os should be on separate partition
<zefuros> histo: oh i think i understand now what it needs give me a minute
<histo> zefuros: What version of ubuntu were you trying to install?
<histo> katy_: is it still at purple screen?
<fowger> hello guys
<katy_> histo: still purple
<histo> katy_: ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a tty
<zefuros> histo: 12.04
<histo> zefuros: Sounds like you have a UEFI system and you need to probably use 12.10 64bit
<histo> !efi | zefuros
<katy_> histo: im pretty sure its fn+alt/ption+command+f1 on mac and it didnt work. still purple screen.
<histo> !uefi | zefuros
<ubottu> zefuros: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<histo> katy_: does a mac have a cntrl key?
<h00k> .11
<fowger> no
<katy_> histo: yes it does. i tried ctrl+alt+f1 too it didnt work
<histo> katy_: Okay this is really bizaare I have no idea why installing nvidia drivers would mess with your backlight but that's what sounds like is happening to me. The nvidia module is loading and disabling the backlight somehow. But this is just a guess without actually seeing the hardware.
<zefuros> histo: sorry for not mentioning i installed 12.04 64 bit
<histo> zefuros: Yeah did you check out the information from ubottu
<histo> katy_: I would sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current   reboot and make sure X works. Then I would probably try udpated drivers from nvidia.com
<katy_> histo: so do i need to change the module?
<katy_> histo: ok
<histo> katy_: Start with removing nvidia-current and get back to a working display
<katy_> histo: FYi, i just booted with no change to the grub menu. and it is still just a purple screen. no black screen any more.... anyway im gonna boot to recovery and try to purge nvidia from there.
<histo> katy_: Well how did this change happen? Then. It was booting to a black screen no it's booting to a purple screen?
<zefuros> histo: yeah and thanks to that i tried to instal ubuntu on efi mode and after that i got a desktop not able to boot anything
<katy_> histo: curious indeed. the only change we made to the system was this "apt-get install grub-pc" right?
<histo> zefuros: That page advises you to use 12.10 yet you are using 12.04
<zefuros> histo: till i changed my hdd system to ahcp and it was able to load my usb
<histo> katy_: right.
<zefuros> histo: you all say me im in uefi mode how you know that?
<katy_> histo: ok well. im gonna purge nvidia now and ill tell you what happens
<histo> katy_: I would still proceed remove nvidia-current see if you get X back if not... remove grub-pc see if it works itself out.
<histo> katy_: then we can figure out which is the problem depending on what you remove
<histo> zefuros: Are you not in uefi mode?
<zefuros> histo: how can i know that?
<zefuros> histo: first of all make some things clear for me uefi is same with EFI?
<katy_> hirsto: i get this error "Unable to write to /va/cache/apt/"  I know there is a command that will give me writing privelges, do you know it. i know it enloves '-o' :)
<nearst> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<histo> zefuros: yes
<katy> does anyone know the command that gives me writing priveleges when in recovery mode?
<histo> katy: sudo
<histo> katy: Oh why areyou in recovery mode now?
<katy> histo yes.
<zefuros> histo: and how can i know if i am in this mode?
<katy> histo, i cant seem to ssh, so i just boot to recovery.
<katy> histo: like i said above i know the command conatins '-o' if that helps at all
<nearst> u cant ssh bcoz recovery mode not run into network mode. try sudo service network start and check your networking for ssh
<zefuros> katy: i was told this command today while trying to edit 40_custom let me find it for you
<histo> katy: mount -o rw,remount /
<histo> zefuros: Is this a new system that came with windows 8?
<katy> histo: thats it! purging now.
<zefuros> histo: nope its a desktop i built and i installed windows 7 then updated to windows 8 and then installed ubuntu 12.10. But due driver issues i installed 12.04 but i accidentaly deleted the partition of previous ubuntu as result losing the grub and i used live cd to restore it , and now i cant boot windows 8
<histo> zefuros: So the menu entry for windows 8 needs to be added
<histo> !grub2 | zefuros
<ubottu> zefuros: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<martinalex> zefuros: you did try a manual "update-grub"?
<katy> hiisto: so it boots to grub. then the purple sscreen. then the purple screen turns black/purple pixelated. and it seems to be frozen there
<histo> katy: okay purge grub-pc
<histo> katy: What version of ubuntu is this btw?
<zefuros> histo: grub has windows 8 entry but when i try to boot it restarts my system
<histo> zefuros: I don't know at this time why that is. Perhaps someone else can chime in I don't use windows at all.
<katy> histo: 12.1
<histo> katy: 64bit?
<zefuros> martinalex: yes i tried used update-grub but the same i have the entry of windows 8 loader but if i boot it restarrts again
<katy> yes
<histo> katy: I have to go for a bit but try and purge grub-pc remember someone had you add that. Then see if you can boot again since we also removed the nvidia-current driver.
<zefuros> martinalex: got any idea how i cant make my windows 8 loader boot again?
<katy> histo: ok
<katy> thx
<martinalex> zefuros: not really, my solution always was to get a running linux instance to call update-grub...
<ufsu> I used to add a program by the following commands mv /filename /etc/init.d/; chmod +x /etc/init.d/filename; update-rc.d filename defaults   .... now I want to remove the program on the startup. I removed the directory on the /etc/init.d directory. how will fix  update-rc.d file?
<zefuros> martinalex: are you familiar with boot-repair?
<martinalex> zefuros: no, sorry
<LoneTrooper> can i give u universal tip for all of u? instead looking for solution or repairing operation system its faster to make fresh installation but make backup of all your files 1st
<katy> histo: that didn't work. well i mean itunistalled grub so now its unbootable...
<FLeiXiuS> Every time I remaster my disk with genisoimage I consistently get stopped at 'starting cups'
<FLeiXiuS> every remake.
<zefuros> lonetrooper: how can we make backups of windows 8 files when we dont have access to the OS?
<LoneTrooper> oh its easy
<LoneTrooper> look i told u
<LoneTrooper> http://www.hirensbootcd.org/files/Hirens.BootCD.15.2.zip here
<LoneTrooper> burn this image
<LoneTrooper> it contains mini windows xp
<LoneTrooper> u can browse ntfs fat 32 partitions no problems
<ctmjr> .
<LoneTrooper> u can put it on usb stick and make it bootable too
<OerHeks> hirens is illegal, please do not suggest or spread that please.
<zefuros> lonetrooper: ok smart one . and how can i backup 350gb of work documents on total available space of 220gb?
<LoneTrooper> well i wasnt expecting that data u to have
<giiker> hello everyon
<giiker> can't remote control box thoughr Vinagre or Remmina, any thoughts anyone
<LoneTrooper> well if u have windows 8 instalation dvd u can choose option repair
<LoneTrooper> and keeping your files
<joshu> how can I check if I've got this patch on my ubuntu desktop install https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/211095?
<zefuros> lonetrooper: its obvious easier to me to backup my files and reinstall windows than trying to find solution 2 days now on a irc chat , but since i dont have the space i must fix my Operating  System
<LoneTrooper> and keep all of your files
<LoneTrooper> yeh but theres other solution to get external usb hard drive but that costs
<ufsu> how can I remove a program from the start up?
<zefuros> lonetrooper: my windows 8 licence is update only that means i must always fresh install windows 7 and then update to 8 i dont have the right to fresh install windows 8, exept if windows 7 live disc can repair my windows 8 mbr
<jrib> ufsu: what program?
<zefuros> lonetrooper: i try to save my work documents and unfortunately i dont have money for solutions that costs elsewhere again i would stuck on a irc chat
<LoneTrooper> oh so that complicates things
<zefuros> lonetrooper: but you would help a lot answering this
<ufsu> jrib: I added a program long before by "mv /filename /etc/init.d/; chmod +x /etc/init.d/filename; update-rc.d filename defaults" .. I removed the  /etc/init.d/filename directory. what do I need to do with update-rc.d  file?
<zefuros> lonetrooper: i have the right like everyone to download a windows 8 iso file wich is 90 days trial will i be able to run repair with this?
<LoneTrooper> about these dos utilities i told u i think that cd compilation have some programs to fix boot files im not sure
<jrib> ufsu: update-rc.d filename remove
<LoneTrooper> oh u right
<ufsu> it was a program that I coded
<ufsu> thank you jrib
<LoneTrooper> microsoft shares windows operating system in trial versions
<LoneTrooper> but i havent tryed it
<zefuros> lonetrooper: i cannot risk to mess up my windows 8 disk so i cant advance to these options without ensurance
<LoneTrooper> u can download iso burn it on dvd launch it and check it there will be option to do that
<zefuros> lonetrooper: are you positive that this iso can repair my windows 8 bootloader?
<LoneTrooper> if not abort instalation
<LoneTrooper> u can check these 2
<zefuros> lonetrooper: already downloaded on the laptop on the other room , i think i will go and make a live usb
<LoneTrooper> http://www.hirensbootcd.org/files/Hirens.BootCD.15.2.zip and www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<zefuros> lonetrooper: i will make the usb from the laptop using windows 7 usb download tool
<LoneTrooper> are u using windows on that other laptop?
<zefuros> lonetrooper: yeah windows xp
<histo> katy: Is there data on the ubuntu partition that you need?
<LoneTrooper> if yes then http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.4.exe this program makes bootable isos on usb
<katy> histro: one step ead of you. doing a fresh install now.
<zefuros> lonetrooper: yeah for linux os i will make usb with windows 8 trial installation
<histo> zefuros: Stop.
<zefuros> histo: why?
<histo> katy: k
<LoneTrooper> ok
<histo> zefuros: Windows 8 was working with ubuntu at one point in time right?
<LoneTrooper> i tested instaling vista from usb and it works
<zefuros> histo: yeah when i had ubuntu 12.10
<histo> zefuros: Okay and then what changed?
<LoneTrooper> but i used somw windows software to do so
<zefuros> histo: i had driver issues on 12.10 and went to 12.04
<zefuros> histo: but accidentaly deleted instead of formating the ubuntu partition
<histo> zefuros: right and 12.04 doesn't do uefi very well.
<histo> zefuros: accidentally deleted what?
<zefuros> histo: the partition in wich ubuntu 12.10 was on
<zefuros> histo: that caused me problems with grub but i fixed them with ubuntu 12.04 live usb abut from then on windows 8 couldnt boot
<zefuros> histo: but you still didnt tell me how i can identify if i am in uefi mode
<katy> histo: ok. fresh install
<delac> Would anyone happend to know how to listen rfcomm0? After setting stuff up with sdptool add and rfcomm listen, I only get "cu: /dev/rfcomm0: Line in use"
<histo> zefuros: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_the_computer_boots_the_HDD_in_EFI_mode
<histo> katy: is display working?
<katy> yeah im at the desktop
<ChapDaddy> need a little help with XAMPP: just installed XAMPP in /opt but I cant put any sites or folders in htdocs, is their a way to link the htdocs folder to another folder that I can edit?
<histo> katy: Okay now click on the gear go to system settings > additional drivers
<zefuros> histo: my uefi in bios is at auto but seeing the post im not in uefi mode
<histo> ChapDaddy: What do you mean you can't put them in there? Are you receiving an error?
<OerHeks> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<histo> zefuros: right but windows 8 is
<ChapDaddy> it's because '/opt' needs root
<zefuros> histo: is there a way to identify that?
<histo> ChapDaddy: well you could use sudo to put files there, or change the group or owner of the htdocs directory.
<OerHeks> ChapDaddy, use sudo to take rootpriv
<nearst> use sudo
<katy> its not installed. im gonna add it from software center. do i need to do "sudo apt-get install linux-souce" and the software updates before i add "additional Drivers" app. or can i do that stuff later
<ChapDaddy> how do I change the owner of the 'htdocs' folder ?
<x1_> how do I change my device name?
<histo> ChapDaddy: sudo chown user:group /path/to/htdocs
<histo> x1_: What device name?
<x1_> of my computer
<histo> katy: aren't you running ubuntu-desktop?
<zykotick9> !hostname | x1_
<ubottu> x1_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<zefuros> histo: when i tried to instal ubuntu 12.04 on efi mode i completed the installation but then it couldnt boot
<katy> histo: i think so. i dont fully understand...
<histo> zefuros: right because it's become more stable with 12.10 64bit
<histo> katy: Go into system settings under hardware there is additional drivers
<zefuros> histo: im tired of this do you suggest me trying to install ubuntu 12.10 64bit in uefi mode?
<nearst> sudo jockey-gtk
<histo> katy: ^^^
<ChapDaddy> thanks
<x1_> zykotick9,  cant find host on my machine
<nearst> cat /etc/hosts
<histo> zefuros: Yes. That's the only thing I can think of.
<katy> histo: additional drivers is not there. i can add it from the "ubuntu software center" but when i go to "ubuntu software center" and go to "additional driver" i cant click the install button. i think im gonna need to do a software update. Do you follow?
<zykotick9> x1_: it's /etc/hosts - notice the s at teh end.
<histo> katy: sudo jockey-gtk  will open the additional drivers dialog
<zefuros> histo: ok if that fails should i try what i mention earlier? (trying to repair with widnows 8 trial version usb disc)
<histo> zefuros: Or play with the UEFI setting in the bios
<katy> histo: "sudo: jockey-gtk: command not found"
<histo> zefuros: If you change it to enabled instead of auto I think windows 8 may boot.
<histo> zefuros: You probably won't even see a grub screen
<histo> !info jockey-gtk | katy
<ubottu> katy: jockey-gtk (source: jockey): transitional package for driver management GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu11 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 52 kB
<colonelqubit> Where the best place for me to send beginners?  Here? Maybe the forums?
<histo> why did they make it optional now
<zefuros> histo: one additional info.  When i installed ubuntu 12.04 64bit uefi mode grub didnt showed up . The way i fixed it was on bios change the disk type from ide to ahcp or something like that
<histo> colonelqubit: here or #ubuntu-beginners
<colonelqubit> histo: Thanks
<katy> histo: i don't follow
<zefuros> histo: does this hint give you any ideas?
<colonelqubit> histo: It's really quiet over in #ubuntu-beginners
<colonelqubit> :P
<histo> katy: you can install it i'm trying to figure out why it was removed
<katy> histo: i think i need to run the software update. i've done this yesterday.
<nearst> :)
<histo> katy: sudo software-properties-gtk
<katy> histo: ok
<histo> katy: there is a additional drivers page
<zefuros> histo: did you read my additional info?
<aglet_> hey, i'm wondering if anyone can give help me with a question i have about copying things in directories
<histo> zefuros: yes doesn't make any sense to me why that would change anything.
<histo> !ask | aglet_
<ubottu> aglet_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> katy: is there an option there for nvidia drivers? I'm not too familiar with 12.10
<zefuros> histo: but it did :P anyway i will download ubuntu 12.10 and try to install it with efi mode 64 bit if you see im late this means im stuck again wthout booting anything xD
<aglet_> how would i copy all files starting with "stats" from a folder located in /tmp/save with the extention .pdf to a subdirectory named local in my pwd
<histo> zefuros: If not try changing from auto to enabled or something.
<histo> aglet_: cp /tmp/save/stats* ./local
<histo> aglet_: cp /tmp/save/stats* local/
<zykotick9> aglet_: something like "cp /tmp/save/stats* ./sudirectory" should work
<zefuros> histo: um i have unetbootin installed but i cant see on ubunto selection for 12.10 if i just select iso image will i be ok?
<histo> zefuros: yes and then you point it to the 12.10 iso
<katy> ok histo: what am i looking 4?
<histo> katy: Is there an option to enable nvidia drivers?
<zykotick9> aglet_: something like "cp /tmp/save/stats* sudirectory/" is slightly improved
<katy> hist: i selected the addiotnal drivers tab. but i dont see anything nvidida
<aglet_> what if there are different files that start with stats and I only want to copy the ones with a .pdf extension?
<katy> histo: nope just the broadcom wireless driver
<zykotick9> aglet_: sorry use "cp /tmp/save/stats*.pdf"
<aglet_> thanks guys
<histo> katy: lspci | pastebinit
<x1_> zykotick9, how do I check it has worked because in the settings it still has the old name? Does it need a system restart
<zykotick9> x1_: 1st, are you SURE you updated both /etc/hosts AND /etc/hostname?
<x1_> yes
<zefuros> histo: how long will you remain here mate?
<zykotick9> x1_: restart then.
<ssbob_> test
<katy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1638017/
<histo> zefuros: I'll be on and off druing the night although others can help you.
<histo> zefuros: Ahh you have a switching video card.
<zefuros> histo: hope so mate cause two days now falling to different people here i didnt make it work
<zefuros> histo: how you know that?
<histo> zefuros: not you
<histo> katy: you have a switching video card
<histo> zefuros: sorry for the confusion...
<zefuros> histo: its ok mate
<katy> histo: ok?
<zefuros> histo: if this doesnt work do you recommend trying to repair windows loader with a windows 8 trial cd?
<x1_> zykotick9, can I delete the old one now
<histo> zefuros: You can it will wipe out grub
<zykotick9> x1_: from hosts, yes.
<histo> zefuros: but it will atleast get you back into windows in the time being
<histo> zefuros: then you could try reinstalling grub2  to fix your menu entries
<x1_> zykotick9, thaks for the info
<zefuros> histo: oh something else before i reboot , while installing ubuntu 12.10 shall i replace ubuntu 12.04 or format the partition?
<histo> katy: I'm still searching for stuff.  But basically from your lspci output you have an intel adapter and an nvidia card. Most laptops that have this switch between the intel and the nvidia to save power.
<histo> zefuros: replacing it should format the partition.
<histo> zefuros: just don't touch your windows partition
<histo> zefuros: unless it wants to install grub to /dev/sda
<katy> ok sounds good. im running the software update now and thn im pretty sure ill have the "additional dirvers" under hardware. and ill let you know what i see.
<histo> !dualboot | zefuros
<ubottu> zefuros: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<zefuros> histo: ok thanks hope i will talk with you again soon with good new :d (of course if i touch my windows partition im dead xD)
<unheeding> i keep doing that!  executing commands on my server instead of my laptop :S
<_helios_> wow I just installed Windows XP from inside of Ubuntu 12.10 in a Virtual Box wow that is just amazing lol
<histo> katy: is this a macbook pro 8,2?
<katy> histo: macbook pro 6,2
<histo> katy: sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<kandinski> if anybody here is using supervisord with 12.04, I find it strange that it doesn't reread the configuration when given a 'service supervisor reload' command
<kandinski> or even restart
<katy> histo: MacBookPr6,2
<histo> katy: Have you seen this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<katy> histo: yeah i've seen that.
<unheeding> _helios_: so XP is in a virtual box inside Ubuntu which is also in a virtual box?
<histo> katy: or this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<_helios_> unheeding: no Ubuntu 12.10 is the main system with Xp inside the Virtual box
<_helios_> unheeding: I just need xp for Itunes and thats about it lol
<compdoc> thats the best way to run windows
<unheeding> can't you run it in Wine?
<_helios_> compdoc: agree'd
<compdoc> other than bare hardware
<r00st3r> Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't see my bluetooth receiver. Everything else is running fine. I am not dual booting. Alienware m11x r2. I have checked the forums and google. Any help?
<_helios_> unheeding: I could but I don't want the windows junk on my main drive
<katy> histo: unfortunatly there isnt a specific. macbook pro 6,2 and 12.10. and i couldnt even get 12.04 to boot from a usb.
<_helios_> unheeding: so I run windows as a VM to keep it from contaminating linux.
<histo> katy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro6-2/Precise#Video
<unheeding> _helios_: that's fair
<histo> katy: Those instructions for getting the video to work may still work.
<_helios_> My next virtualbox mission would be to get a working version of mac osx
<histo> katy: No one has made a wiki page for quantal
<kostkon> r00st3r, does:  hcitool dev   output anything?
<r00st3r> Nothing
<r00st3r> kostkon, it is enabled in BIOS. I double checked
<histo> _helios_: I dont' think that's possible or if it is its' against their tos
<katy> histo: ok but once i install te nvidia driver it won't boot. so im gonna need to do those edits through ssh or recovery?
<r00st3r> also lsusb grep | bluetooth does not output anything either
<histo> _helios_: osx is only supposed to be run on "mac" hardware.
<histo> katy: You could do them before you reboot
<unheeding> i find virtual machines to be too slow.  i installed haiku on one (and it's supposed to be blazingly fast and lightweight on bare metal) and it was so slow to be almost unusable
<histo> unheeding: You're emulating a complete computer ofcourse it's going to be slower than bare metal
<histo> unheeding: You'd have to do hardware virtualization to see near native speeds
<katy> ok.
<_helios_> luckily my laptop supports virtual machines
<zykotick9> unheeding: for my interest, do you get anything from "cat /proc/cpuinfo | egrep '(vmx|svm)' "?
<_helios_> through the bios it supports them
<boze> in ubuntu the backspace button doesn't work in browsers to go backwards?
<unheeding> zykotick9: it matches svm and svm_lock on both cores
<SonikkuAmerica> boze: Who even uses Backspace for that?
<zykotick9> unheeding: well your cpu support virtualization then...
<jason_> how do i find out my current version on ubuntu?
<boze> SonikkuAmerica: how do you do it?
<SonikkuAmerica> boze: Try Alt+Left and Alt+Right.
<rypervenche> zykotick9: WHYYY? cat grepper!
<AceFace1> im running ubuntu 12.10 with latest nginx from the repository. public dns resolves wildcard *.example.org to my server but i only want nginx to respond to requests for a.example.org. For some weird reason it will serve on all hostnames. would anyone know why?
<boze> thats way too many fingers :(
<zykotick9> jason_: "lsb_release -a" from a terminal is one method
<unheeding> zykotick9: how do you use it properly?
<_helios_> jason_: you can goto top right and select About Ubuntu
<_helios_> jason_: I guess it's About this computer
<histo> jason_: cat /etc/issue
<jason_> sorry i knew it would be a dumb question thanks helios
<_helios_> jason_: n/p
<zykotick9> rypervenche: can you egrep a /proc directly, i guess so... i'm bad ;)  guilty of unnecessary use of cat.
<histo> jason_: lsb-release -a
<rypervenche> lsb_release -a
<SonikkuAmerica> boze: I never said it was easy.
<histo> zykotick9: I do it all the time to.
<zykotick9> unheeding: vbox has a setting somewhere, and kvm would work with your cpu
<kostkon> r00st3r, could you paste the output of lsusb
<boze> SonikkuAmerica: it makes me queezy
<r00st3r> kostkon, Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<AceFace1> anyone have experience with NGINX?
<r00st3r> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<r00st3r> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<r00st3r> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<osirisx11> hi all, how can i force vpn initialize after boot?
<r00st3r> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> r00st3r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r00st3r> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<kostkon> r00st3r, not here
<kostkon> !paste | r00st3r
<ubottu> r00st3r: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pici> AceFace1: what sort of experience?
<jakey1> how do Issh into a virtual machine
<askadm> hello
<r00st3r> sorry
<histo> jakey1: is the guest running sshd?
<AceFace1> Pici: well, i have a very basic setup. and i have "server_name" set to a.example.org but for some reason nginx will also server the same content on b.example.org
<askadm> % 100 evli çiftlerle görüntülü sohbet edin ! trchatroulette c*o-m
<kostkon> r00st3r, have you check for any available drivers. search for hardware drivers in the dash
<askadm> Video chat 100% of married couples! trchatroulette c * o-m
<AceFace1> i know public dns resolves wildarc *.example.org to my server
<AceFace1> but, wouldnt the "server_name" setting only respond to the host i specify??
<askadm> Video chat 100% of married couples! trchatroulette c * o-m
<askadm> Video chat 100% of married couples! trchatroulette c * o-m
<r00st3r> kostkon, nothing in additional drivers. Just my Nvidia and Broadcomm for wifi and both are enabled.
<kostkon> !ops | askadm
<ubottu> askadm: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<kostkon> r00st3r, ok
<unheeding> owned
<unheeding> can i advertise my free operating system here
<Pici> AceFace1: hm.  I've setup some very simple nginx things, but I think you might be better off asking in #nginx
<Pici> unheeding: no. #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only.
<AceFace1> Pici: alright, will do. thanks!
<kostkon> r00st3r, check your bios settings again. try all the option that are available under the bluetooth settings. even try setting it off, you never know.
<r00st3r> kostkon, I am going to try NDIS with the dell drivers. Maybe that will help.
<Senjai> unheeding: no
<kostkon> r00st3r, ndis?
<r00st3r> kostkon ndiswrapper
#ubuntu 2013-02-12
<kostkon> r00st3r, oh
<r00st3r> kostkon thanks though
<kostkon> r00st3r, np
<_basic6_> is someone here who has used ZFS from the repository ?
<gwiz> where can I ask a question about web browsers?
<kostkon> r00st3r, actually, does it say that bluetooth is hard blocked:   rfkill list
<_basic6_> i've installed zol rc11 (current is rc14) and i don't get an update
<IVANO77> ciao
<IVANO77> !list
<ubottu> IVANO77: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jakey1> histo, its a server
<histo> !sshd | jakey1
<ubottu> jakey1: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<histo> jakey1: You still need to set it up.  Then you just ssh ip.of.guest.machine
<jakey1> histo, thanks
<unheeding> histo is just a bot
<unheeding> HELPBOT
<histo> unheeding: Nope not a bot
<histo> unheeding: ubottu is a bot
<unheeding> just what a bot would say
<histo> !botsnack
<jakey1> histo, whats the terminal code to instal it
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<unheeding> heh
<histo> jakey1: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jakey1> histo, Ta
<jakey1> histo
<thanigai> how copy a linux partition into another drive?
<jakey1> histo, so I make foo@foo or do I have to use the IP?
<fzapp> thanigai,  you say the configuration or the content?
<stupidBYdefault> .
<tieinv> !dd
<thanigai> fzapp: i installed ubuntu 12.04 on 8 gb pendrive , now i want to copy into 16 gb pendrive
<nearst> more more
<fzapp> use dd as tieinv said
<fzapp> type 'man dd'
<nearst> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-copy-clone-hard-disk/
<jakey1> how do you scroll up in the terminal server
<zykotick9> jakey1: try shift+pgUP
<jakey1> yep works thanks
<giiker> thanigai: dd if=/dev/partition of=/dev/partition
<zykotick9> giiker: with no options to dd, you might as use cat.  just sayin'
<giiker> jajaja!
<joshu> how do I do this: "if you are eager to hack, you can update drivers/net/usb/cdc_ncm.c"
<jakey1> how do find the ip of a virtual machine to  ssh into it
<nearst> what for
<zykotick9> jakey1: ifconfig
<joshu> nearst you asking me?
<nearst> joshu, ya. cdc_ncm.c :)
<joshu> nearst comment 11 here if you are eager to hack, you can update drivers/net/usb/cdc_ncm.c
<joshu> sorry
<joshu> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/211095
<compdoc> jakey1, yeah, best way is ifconfig from the virtual console
<zefuros> hosti: you here?
<tieinv> zy
<tieinv> zykotic9 , what option to dd would be appropiate?
<giiker> zykotick9: ok we can add bs but Linux defaults to 512 anyway
<zefuros> histo: sorry not spelling it right. Are you here man?
<nearst> joshu, owh. gudluck.
<zykotick9> tieinv: not sure, i'm more a cat man myself ;)
<joshu> nearst why do you say that?
<histo> zefuros: yes
<zykotick9> tieinv: giiker suggestion should work.
<tieinv> zykotick9, ty
<zykotick9> !tab > tieinv
<ubottu> tieinv, please see my private message
<zefuros> histo: MAN i love you sooo freaking much
<zefuros> histo: your advice saved my windows 8 and my work files you are brilliant
<histo> zefuros: Which part worked?
<giiker> tieinv: dd if=/dev/partition of=/dev/partition bs=32256, this will be faster than 512 of course
<jakey1> zykotick9, compdoc, Im using virtual box foo@(inet address)?
<jakey1> zykotick9, compdoc, i.e. ssh foo@(inet address)?
<zykotick9> jakey1: yes, BUT if you use same username on both systems, just "ssh IPADD" would work.
<zefuros> histo: upgrading from ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 and changing back my boot priority as it was , made my system show grub normaly and winows 8 being able to boot without a problem at all
<compdoc> jakey1, been a while since Ive used VB, but I think it sets up a nat. you cant see the address from within the guest?
<jakey1> I can get the inet adress of 192.xxx.xxx.1?
<histo> zefuros: Good to here.
<jakey1> but doesnt connect
<zefuros> histo: but could i use your help once again please?
<histo> jakey1: Unless you setup bridged mode.
<zykotick9> jakey1: what error?
<histo> zefuros: Just ask away in channel If I can't help i'm sure someone else may chime in.
<jakey1> Just times out
<zykotick9> jakey1: can you ping the address?
<zefuros> can somebody help me install nvidia drivers pretty please? :D
<zykotick9> jakey1: follow-up question being, do you have a firewall on VM?
<darkcrimson> Have you tried fetching them from the Software Center? @zefuros
<zefuros> darkcrimson: with the additional drivers tool?
<zykotick9> darkcrimson: no need for @s in IRC, this isn't identi.ca/twitter ;)
<jakey1> zykotick9, I can ssh into to the host machine, but seems not to work for the vm
<joshu> nearst you still here?
<zykotick9> jakey1: are you remote from both?  you're not sitting at the host?
<darkcrimson> zykotick9: It's a habit from work.
<nearst> joshu, ya. sorry. im backup my server and chat on another channel.
<zykotick9> darkcrimson: makes you look new to irc is all...
<zefuros> histo: u dont know anything about installing nvidia drivers here?
<joshu> no worries just wanted to know why you wished me good luck?
<zykotick9> darkcrimson: sorry, did i point this out to you the other day as well?  sorry if i did.
<darkcrimson> zykotick9: I'm not really concerned with how I "look" that's a waste of time.
<histo> zefuros: Yeah what type of nvidia card do you have?
<histo> zefuros: And do you have one of those dual chip setups?  Like intel card and nvidia card on a laptop?
<histo> zefuros: sudo software-properties-gtk should bring up the GUI where you can click on the additional drivers tab.
<zefuros> histo: im on desktop i have i5 proccessor sandy bridge and nvidia gt 630 gpu
<jakey1> zykotick9, I am running a vm ubuntu on my windows and ssh into a laptop with ubuntu and a vm of the ubuntu server
<zykotick9> jakey1: i see.  well best of luck.
<nearst> joshu, :)
<zefuros> histo: got it , but when i tried to install nvidia drivers after reboot ubuntu booted and i was in a empty desktop without the side and upper bar
<zefuros> histo: that was mainly the reason i tried to go to 12.04 because it worked out for a friend
<joshu> nearst well i've got to get the usb modem working and that's the only information I've found on how to do it :(
<katy> histo: so i should install the driver from command line adn then make these edits https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro6-2/Precise#Video too the xorg.conf filke
<zefuros> histo: what do you suggest me for nvidia gt 630?
<unheeding> hey zykotick9, thanks for telling me about the virtualization accelleration
<unheeding> Haiku is now flying in a VM
<histo> zefuros: installing the nvidia-current  drivers.  And then running nvidia-xconfig
<histo> katy: I would try that. If you run into issues again remove the driver and revert the xorg.conf to normal then. Download and install the driver from nvidia.com
<zefuros> histo:
<zefuros> histo:i installed nvidia current drivers now how can i open nvidia x config
<nearst> joshu, dmesg detect that usb modem?
<histo> zefuros: sudo nvidia-xconfig   should write a xorg.conf for you.
<joshu> nearst yes
<zefuros> histo: done and yes it did write xorg.conf
<zefuros> histo: now?
<zykotick9> joshu: to save some typing you might want to see "/msg ubottu tab"
<joshu> i've tested on windows and it works there. why it doesn't on ubuntu I haven't the slightest clue
<nearst> joshu, try with usb-modeswitch-data?
<madprops> what's the default cups password?
<histo> zefuros: reboot see if you have your title bars
<histo> zefuros: If not i'm assuming you'd have to adjust your resolution.
<histo> madprops: There isn't one.
<joshu> zykotick9 thanks I use tab for nicknames
<zefuros> histo: ok i will reboot hope i will find the bars still there :P if i dont find them how can i run terminal or run xchat to contact you?
<histo> zefuros: when this happened before did you still get to a login screen?
<zefuros> histo: yeap
<cambazz> hello. how can i see where grub is installed? i am doing a fresh install with 12.04, then i do apt-get update upgrade and grub says it dont know where it has been previously installed. I am also doing software raid
<zefuros> histo: but after login screen i only had wallpaper and cursor
<nearst> brb
<histo> zefuros: well alt+F2 will open a run dialog you can then type xchat press enter it should open xchat. If it's off the screen alt+f7 will allow you to move the window arround with the arrow keys Press enter to keep it where you moved it.
<felix1311> hey dose someone know how to fix the audio output for when i use my earphones i can hear sounds???
<histo> zefuros: alt+F8 will allow you to resize it if it's too big.
<jkingaround> hi guys. few questions for you regarding 12.10, raid, server and NASes
<jkingaround> and desktop sharing
<histo> felix1311: isn't that the point of earphones to hear sounjds.
<joshu> nearst usb-modeswitch-data is already installed
<zefuros> histo: thanks a lot rebooting and coming to report the results
<felix1311> yeah  but its not working -_-
<histo> zefuros: worst case boot the install cd and use xchat there.
<zefuros> histo: you make it far easier for me man thank you articles about nvidia drivers on site had things complicated
<felix1311> i can hear sounds from my speakers but not from my earphones
<jkingaround> 1) Ive currently got 12.10 installed on a computer and thave the builtin VNC turned on. It's super slow to control and it's on my LAN. how do i speed this up?
<histo> felix1311: Which port are you plugging them into?
<felix1311> the earphone port
<histo> jkingaround: use tightvnc or enable compression or try freenx or a different protocol
<histo> felix1311: Are they color coded?
<jkingaround> 2) Trying to make a NAS system but need access to plex (media streaming server) so i was wondering is server or desktop a better option for me?
<felix1311> nope
<felix1311> its my laptop
<jkingaround> 3) How do i set up raid within ubuntu
<katy> histo: so can you pastebinit me what my xorg.conf file should look like?
<zykotick9> felix1311: have you checked alsamixer from terminal?  anything turned down or MM (muted)?
<histo> felix1311: Try the DCMI port
<histo> felix1311: DCIM
<histo> felix1311: Most likely an issue with jacksense. You should have three ports headphone / mic / DCIM
<felix1311> dont have a DCIM
<felix1311> just mic and headphones
<felix1311> sorry guys
<felix1311> -_-
<histo> felix1311: okay open alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted. You also may have switches in there that control jacksensing
<histo> !sound | felix1311
<ubottu> felix1311: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<histo> jkingaround: I would use server if you don't need desktop
<histo> !raid > jkingaround
<ubottu> jkingaround, please see my private message
<jkingaround> well histo i dont think i need desktop but i might need it for plex.. not sure though
<katy> histo: so should my xorg.conf file look like this: paste.ubuntu.com/1638166/ or should there be more?
<felix1311> im using Pinguy OS =S
<jkingaround> i'm going to be running it without a monitor so i dont "NEED" a gui but access to one for RAID and other purposes could be nice unless i could achieve this with server
<histo> jkingaround: Possibly i'm not to familiar with plex but i've used dlna on server boxes before using mediatomb or something similiar
<jkingaround> well the thing is idk how i'd set it all up without access to a GUI
<histo> jkingaround: Well if you are running without a monitor I don't see the need for X or a desktop install.
<histo> jkingaround: But it's all up to you and what you feel comfortable with.
<histo> jkingaround: With ssh and comand line.
<jkingaround> i'm pretty comfortable not having a gui but i think it'd be nice since it's a shared NAS
<tbruff13> Can i have some help I am trying to upgrade KDE using kde backports and I get this error message
<genii-around> felix1311: You probably want #pinguyos then for support
<histo> !kubuntu | tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<jkingaround> well i mean idk how to use plex via command line.. dont think there a way for the initial setup
<histo> tbruff13: also backports aren't usually supported here.
<histo> jkingaround: don't you access plex througha  webpage?
<tbruff13> histo, well can you at least fix the broken pacages
<tbruff13> packages issue
<histo> !backports | tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jkingaround> yea but idk how to add a server that i'm not currently on
<histo> jkingaround: What do you mean install the packages?
<jkingaround> like i can login to plex and edit stuff but the program needs to be running and you need a gui (i think) to publish the server and add the content folders
<histo> jkingaround: Oh I thought this was done through a web interface. they must have updated it.
<waddy1> need some nub help
<tbruff13> histo, it worked when I typed dist-upgrade
<tbruff13> instead of upgrade
<jkingaround> histo: it is. but its dependent on the local computer.. i think
<katy> histo: or should it look more like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1638171/
<histo> jkingaround: I'm really confused you can install and configure the package from teh cli and then use the webinterface from another machine to configure the server right?
<waddy1> having an issue installing Ubuntu on an Asus Q200e. i cant get the thing to install, because im assuming the UEFI not allowing it. i tried installing the Fedora live usb version, and creating a disc image on a USB drive, changing the boot order and no joy. just passes the install and goes straight to win 8. any suggestions?
<histo> katy: I don't know I would have it look like the wiki says. I dont' own a macbook
<histo> katy: Oh I see yah you want the Section "Screen"  part
<waddy1> the ubuntu image literally just skipped without any sort of attempted install
<histo> waddy1: What version are you trying?
<waddy1> the new version for both ubuntu and fedora
<histo> waddy1: if you need secure boot uefi you have to use 12.10 64bit
<waddy1> 12.10
<histo> !uefi | waddy1
<ubottu> waddy1: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<histo> waddy1: That page has some information that may be interesting.
 * histo needs to get a uefi system to see all these problems people are having.
<waddy1> so if i tried the 32, would it just skip over it and not even recognize that there is something to boot off of?
<jkingaround> histo: you can install it i think.. but i dont think you can configure it at all from another machine
<jkingaround> other than general settings
<histo> waddy1: I don't believe you can use 32bit systems with uefi
<histo> jkingaround: So is there an app you launch to configure it? Or do you do it from a browser on localhost?
<jkingaround> histo: both
<waddy1> ok, well i will try to do another disc image with unetboot and then try the 64 versio and see how it goes
<jkingaround> least on mac, there's preferances (which is a program you install) and then you click the actual program and it'll take you to a website
<histo> jkingaround: well if you do it via a browser on localhost you can tunnel from the other machine and do it like you are sitting local.
<jkingaround> well the main thing i wanna set up riht now is faster VNC
<histo> waddy1: Yeah "most" efi platforms use 64bit only
<jkingaround> i installed tightvnc server
<jkingaround> how do i turn it on and stuff
<histo> jkingaround: yeah give that a try.
<datarecall_> hey guy's been stuck on this for 2 days, I have 2 video cards in my computer both of them are working and the screens are on however the secondary video card the display are both white, at login you can see the default ubuntu wallpaper but once logged in the screens both stay white. I cant get my mouse to them either
<katy> histro: so i rebooted with these settings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1638171/ I have a new issue. the comptuer boots to a purple screen with the ubuntu logo and the 5 dots all the dots are red and it freezes there. Progress?
<jkingaround> how do i set it up histo?
<histo> jkingaround: Trying to find you some good directions.
<jkingaround> thanks man
<histo> katy: Alright remove the nvidia-current package and revert /etc/X11/xorg.conf to blank. Then reboot, download drivers from nvidia.com and try those.
<histo> katy: If it doesn't work their maybe a reason it's only listed as working on 12.04 in the wiki.
<zefuros> histo: you here man?
<katy> histo: ok im on it. i did have it working a while ago. i had to reinstall for an unrelated reasomn
<zefuros> histo: im from my windows xchat my ubuntu after restart was on a so low resolution about 400x600 and couldnt do anything there i even tried to change resolution but failed
<histo> jkingaround: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#tightvncserver
<katy> histo: i was trying 12.04 earlier thios week and i couldnt even get it to boot from the usb disk i had made. and my optical drive is broken so i tried 12.10 and im able to get more done. idk which is really best tho
<histo> jkingaround: Now from reading things if you don't want a seperate display freenx maybe the way to go for speed. That or teamviewer.
<histo> katy: Possibly a bad 12.04 iso? or something. Shouldn't be an issue.
<bradlee> he can md5 the iso if its in question
<histo> zefuros: What happened when you tried to change the resolution?
<zefuros> histo: couldnt the resolution was too low and couldnt be changed
<histo> zefuros: Can you run nvidia-xsettings
<histo> zefuros: What type of display are you using btw?
<zefuros> histo: i dont remember how to open a prompt only how to open terminal , btw no sidebars were there : /
<zefuros> histo: an lg 21" wide (for some reason ubuntu read it as 20" wide)
<mandoguit> alt f2
<Ciko_> ubuntu-de
<histo> zefuros: alt+F2 the sidebars are there they are just off the screen due to the resolution.
<katy> histo: i read that apple makes it really hard to install a diff os from usb. and like i said my optical drivedrive isnt working
<histo> zefuros: We just need to get your resolution fixed
<histo> katy: Yeah I would md5sum on your 12.04 iso and see if it matches the one from ubuntu.com
<histo> !md5sum | katy
<ubottu> katy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<katy> histo: i think the iso is fin bc ive tried it a couple diff comp and i am able to boot from those
<zefuros> histo: is there a way i can login from my iphone to xchat so i can communicate with you at the same time?
<tad-pole> zefuros Im sure the app store has an irc client
<tad-pole> android has tons of them
<histo> zefuros: I'm sure there are irc client apps in the app store. You just need to connect to irc.freenode.net and the #ubuntu room.
<zefuros> histo: ok but can you explain me a bit how to join this server and channel? xchat had them perinstalled for me
<histo> zefuros: server is irc.freenode.net  room is #ubuntu
<histo> zefuros: room or channel
<ZeloZelos> is this thing working?
<ZeloZelos> can anyone see what i type?
<zefuros> histo: u here man?
<compdoc> whatever happened to that ZeloZelos guy? I never see him around anymore
<technichian> hello , is there a channel for electronics and if there is signal me...
<randomguy1234> how do i make every user have a website, like <ipaddr>/~username/ ?
<xangua> !alis | technichian
<ubottu> technichian: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<compdoc> technichian, ask in #arduino
<technichian> compdoc : okay
<jkingaround> histo: tightvnc isnt what i want since it creates a new desktop
<jkingaround> how do i uninstall
<adamk> jkingaround: Use the software center to remove it.
<adamk> If you want to turn your running X session into a vnc server, use x11vnc.
<jkingaround> no terminal way? can only ssh currently
<histo> sudo apt-get purge tightvnc-server
<jkingaround> thx
<jkingaround> so what about x11?
<adamk> What about it?
<jkingaround> is it running? what do i need to do to make it work
<adamk> Maybe it's just me, but you're not making much sense.  I have no way of knowing if X11 is running on your machine :-)
<histo> jkingaround: Is this a server install you are working on?
<ZeloZelos> compdoc, i here :)
<jkingaround> currently its a desktop 12.10
<jkingaround> adamk: i meant if it was default to ubuntu etc
<adamk> jkingaround: What, exactly, are you trying to do here?
<jkingaround> NAS system running raid with plex media center
<randomguy1234> how do i make every user have a website, like <ipaddr>/~username/ ?
<adamk> Alright, well I'm not sure what VNC has to do with a NAS system raid with plex media center, so I'm out :-)
<randomguy1234> like:  http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/ (the guy who made putty)
<jkingaround> because my friend is doing the RAID management and it's all remote
<jkingaround> and he has no knowledge of command line
<jkingaround> lol
<jkingaround> and isn't gonna learn anytime soon
<randomguy1234> join #ubuntuserver
<Pici> randomguy1234: you'd want to look at mod_userdir: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/public_html.html
<jkingaround> well it's not a server install yet, not sure server is what i want
<randomguy1234> Sweet, thanks Pici!
<jkingaround> because i need a gui
<histo> randomguy1234: there is a setting in apache you can enable for each user on the system to have their home publichtml forlder shared
<histo> !apache | randomguy1234
<ubottu> randomguy1234: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<histo> jkingaround: If it's a ubuntu-desktop install then X is running
<jkingaround> alright well x11vnc isn't so i installed it
<jkingaround> how do i set it up lol
<jkingaround> and is ubuntu desktop even the right thing for me?
<zefuros> histo: im in ubuntu right now and the resolution is 640x480
<zefuros> histo: will you guide me man?
<jkingaround> histo: nvmd i got it
<jkingaround> seems to be much faster than built in
<jc_freak24> whois jc_freak24
<zefuros> histo: do you mind if we talk on private , cause irc on phone is hard to watch and follow
<kandinski> if anyone is using supervisord on 12.04, can you check whether your configuration gets read and your processes started on bootup?
<histo> zefuros: I'm tyring to pm you now
<histo> zefuros: But anyways did you try adjusting the reoslution with nvidia-xsettings  ??
<zefuros> histo: look pm
<aliendude5300> Is it normal for my system to use 9.1GB with only Firefox, LibreOffice, Nautilus, Steam, Terminal, Transmission, Virtualbox (4GB allocated), evince, system monitor, gedit, software updater, chrome and Mathematica 9 open? That seems a bit much...
<aliendude5300> 9.2 GiB of RAM*
<zykotick9> !atemyram | aliendude5300
<ubottu> aliendude5300: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<jkingaround> lol nice bot
<zykotick9> aliendude5300: and your "with only..." followed by a HUGE list is ridiculous
<aliendude5300> The only things in that list that use a lot of ram are VirtualBox running Windows 7 and Mathematica
<aliendude5300> I expected around 6 GiB max, honestly
<xiphi> I need help with my laptop. The wireless button isn't working.
<Senjai> xiphi: The wireless button thats preinstalled on laptops usually dont with Ubuntu
<Senjai> unless you install wireless drivers that support it
<xiphi> It does with my other laptop, though. And they're both HP.
<devslash> I'm running 12.10 desktop in virtual box and unity is slow. has anyone found a way to fix this  ?
<xiphi> Try upping the priority of the VB? That's worked for me.
<jkingaround> how do i keep x11vnc running? it shuts off everytime i close a connection
<jkingaround> and i cant get in again
<histo> devslash: Install guest additions
<devslash> i did
<xiphi> What's your OS that you're running the VB on?
<lduros> I'd like to backup my ~/Pictures folder to DVDs, but I don't want to manually split the folder so that it fits in each DVD... what software can I use?
<lduros> I should mention that it's about 100G
<xiphi> 7zip, lduros.
<xiphi> I believe you can split the main folder up with it.
<devslash> xiphi: os x mountain lion
<lduros> xiphi: but 7zip doesn't make the directory viewable from the DVD, isn't it?
<silverone> oh hai! any mac users here ?
<devslash> i am
<devslash> silverone: i use a mac
<Fishscene> silverone: I'm one
<silverone> devslash: i am pming you right?
<danub> where can i go to view all the IP's that have connected to my system via various methods?
<silverone> ah ok
<devslash> ok
<Fels> anyone here use qt creator
<danub> i know where the apache/proftpd/squid logs are. but i dont know where to see ssh/rdp/ etc
<Senjai> Fels: lots do. They'd be in the support channel for Qt
<danub> i thought maybe /var/log/auth.log, but that doesn't give me the IP it connected from
<silverone> devslash: and Fishscene: i've been a mac os x user since 10.5 but i'm tired of apples crap. i'm thinking on going full ubuntu with 12.10, but some people with the retinas mac say WI fi and bluetooth runs better on 13.04
<devslash> ok…. I'm waiting for the question
<xiphi> lduros- Are you wanting to use the dvd to view them on like a dvd player? Or just backup?
<danub> from who?
<devslash> from silverone
<silverone> devslash: okay so, i have a macbook pro 8,2, wondering if ubuntu 13.04 is stable enough for it
<devslash> hang on
<silverone> devslash: sorry first time i'm using an irc actually
<lduros> xiphi: backup but that can be viewed on a laptop, zipping would require to extract no?
<Fishscene> silverone: I haven't checked out 13.04 (alpha/beta) yet, but last I heard, support for retina displays was deplorable at best.
<xiphi> No, you don't need to extract to view.
<lduros> ok
<nearst> still in devel
<Fishscene> silverone: It's only as stable as alpha/beta software can be. It is highly recommended to only install officially released versions and NOT beta's on production systems.
<Fishscene> xiphi: He'll need to extract to watch the content. But for viewing the filenames, he won't ahve to extract
<devslash> silverone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Oneiric
<xiphi> I thought that you could view the pics on a dvd if they were compressed?
<silverone> devslash: i've also found this one : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Quantal
<devslash> ok
<silverone> devslash: oneiric is an older "version" i suppose?
<devslash> not sure
<nearst> worth to try
<silverone> devslash: yes it's 11.10
<tgm4883> I'm looking for a good piece of software that I can write a "quick start guide" with (similar to something you would get when purchasing a new computer). I've used scribus in the past, but is there anything better?
<silverone> Fishscene: and devslash: thank you for your help :)
<devslash> np
<xjack> So, I just installed the drivers for my integrated wireless card but the wireless button (F12) isn't working. Any ideas/Suggestions?
<Fishscene> Anytime
<derp> hello, I am on my laptop and noticing that my battery is draining very quickly compared to its usual rate. So I opened up powertop and a device described as "Audio codec hwC0D3: Intel" is taking up the most power, eclipsing 2nd place by double. Now I dont have any processes that should be playing audio(video or audio players, flash...), so what is going on? anyone know?
<histo> xjack: use rfkill
<Fels> so anyone here Qt Creator ?#
<xangua> !anyone | Fels
<ubottu> Fels: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xjack> What options do I use with rfkill?
<nearst> sudo rfkill ublock all
<Physicist_> !steam | Physicist
<ubottu> Physicist: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<xjack> Nothing happened with rfkill
<skorpio> how can i prevent pcm volume from going over 74%?
<kandinski> on 12.04, supervisord doesn't seem to read its configuration on startup. Anybody else has seen this behaviour?
<skorpio> or how can i fix it to a certain rate?
<AndChat409344> Hi
<smerdykov> Hello everybody, this might not be the best place to ask, but I am looking for some help with know Linux-friendly laptops, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<tgm4883> !system76
<xangua> !hardware | smerdykov
<ubottu> smerdykov: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<xjack> My other HP laptop works great with Linux.
<xjack> But this one, with win8 preinstalled was a pain to get setup to accept Linux.
<smerdykov> thanks guys
<tgm4883> the dell xps 13 works great with Linux (you can buy it with Ubuntu)
<tgm4883> My dell inspiron 14z works pretty well too, but there were a few oddities during install
<smerdykov> thanks for the recommendation, that's the kind of thing I'm looking for, but alas, I'm looking for something closer to a netbook (I realize that they are on the way out)
<smerdykov> basically my EEE1005HA died today, and I'm looking for something with comparable battery
<tgm4883> smerdykov, my hp mini 210 works pretty well with 12.10
<xiphi> The HP that had no flaws installing linux on was the G60.
<xiphi> If you can only get a win8 laptop, make sure you can disable the secure boot and enable legacy mode.
<derp> It seems that nobody is aware of a solution, or even the cause of my high poser consuming "Audio codec hwC0D3: Intel" Which is completely fair, however, could anyone suggest another channel I mighr ask totry and find some help?
<nearst> ewww
<xiphi> In the bios.
<derp> power* not poser
<smerdykov> looks liek the only XPS 13 that you can get with Linux is the "developer edition" for 1400 bucks
<tgm4883> smerdykov, yes
<smerdykov> :S
<tgm4883> although the internal components for the lower speced models should be the same
<nearst> http://www.dell.com/us/enterprise/p/xps-13-linux/pd
<xjack> The Compaq CQ58 lets you enable legacy mode and disable secure boot in BIOS, and has AMD Duel core and it was only around 200$ for me.
<jwash> is it possible to do a 'minimal ubuntu installation' without a gui but ready for building a very light desktop?
<zykotick9> !mini | jwash
<ubottu> jwash: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jwash> nice, thanks
<Haematoma> If a group is given read, write, execute access to a folder
<Haematoma> lets say that folder is folder 2
<Haematoma> and folder 2 is nested within folder 1 like so:
<Haematoma> folder 1 -> folder 2
<Haematoma> will the group have access to folder 1 by default?
<escott> Haematoma, no
<Haematoma> escott: thank you... that is all!
<phunyguy> permissions go inward, not outward
<Haematoma> kk
<zykotick9> escott: but they'll need access to get to /folder\ 1/folder\ 2 won't they?
<phunyguy> zykotick9: if you link directly to said internal folder, then you don't need to click through
<escott> zykotick9, his question was essentially "is there any mechanism to ensure permissions are sensible" to which the answer is no
<slapkex> Hey everyone, has anybody here used a utility called powertop?
<phunyguy> !anyone | slapkex
<ubottu> slapkex: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<devslash> unity is so slow for me
<stupidBYdefault> hello, is there any desktop costumization tool?
<stupidBYdefault> 12.04 lts
<devslash> when I open apps like terminal they take up the entire screen and don't have a title bar at the top. is there a way to fix that ?
<slapkex> are there any good tutorial pages on how to use powertop
<zykotick9> phunyguy: that's interesting - i'll have to give that a shot.
<phunyguy> devslash: that is a feature of unity that maximizes screen space.  If you hover over the very top left, you get your window control buttons
<devslash> i don't like that feature
<cjfs> slapkex, looks like it could use some http://www.mail-archive.com/power@bughost.org/msg02155.html
<phunyguy> devslash: have you entertained other Ubuntu distros?
<devslash> like which one ?
<stupidBYdefault> hello, is there any desktop costumization tool  for 12.04 lts?
<phunyguy> devslash: Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu to name a few
<phunyguy> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<phunyguy> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<phunyguy> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<devslash> one thing that's important to me is to be able to install with an encrypted file system
<phunyguy> devslash: they all support it
<phunyguy> devslash: are you a brand new user?
<devslash> no
<devslash> I'm very experienced with ubuntu and run an ubuntu server
<phunyguy> !mate
<phunyguy> hrmmm
<phunyguy> well you can get a mate interface if you want it.
<slapkex> is there a better alternative to powertop that maybe has good documentation
<devslash> has anyone run one of the alternate versions of ubuntu in virtual box ?
<zykotick9> phunyguy: i tried your linking suggestion, didn't work.  escott
<xjack> I ran BackTrack 5 r3 in VB on windows and it worked fine.
<slapkex> devslash: I have used mint with great success
<escott> zykotick9, ?
<phunyguy> !anyone | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<phunyguy> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<zykotick9> escott: for a user to access folder2 in /folder1/folder2 they need access to folder1 as well.
<phunyguy> please dont suggest mint here, slapkex
<Fels> so anyone here work for ubuntu ?
<escott> zykotick9, yes they do
<phunyguy> Fels, no it is purely the community
<Fels> ok.
<slapkex> exit
<phunyguy> escott, zykotick9, you can't just cd directly to folder2?
<escott> zykotick9, you can play some fun games like have /path be root:root 711 and /path/foo be user:user 700. so they can't see it but if they know its there then they can get to it
<escott> phunyguy, not without execute on some hardlink path to it
<phunyguy> thats what I meant.
<zykotick9> phunyguy: no, the link is show as broken.
<phunyguy> zykotick9: symlink?
<devslash> is mint ubuntu based ? i thought it was debian based
<zykotick9> escott: ya, in the old days i played around with users having write/execute only for ftp upload dirs ;)
<phunyguy> devslash: mint is ubuntu based, but not supported here
<xjack> Ubuntu is debian based
<devslash> ok
<xjack> Mint is ubuntu based
<phunyguy> it shouldnt have been suggested.
<zykotick9> phunyguy: is there any other type of link for directories?
<phunyguy> zykotick9: that wasn't the original question
<escott> zykotick9, there are hardlinks. you can have multiple paths to a directory, but hardlinked directories can only be made by root
<stupidBYdefault> hello, is there any desktop costumization tool  for 12.04 lts?
<zykotick9> escott: you can't hardlink a directory?!?!
<xjack> compiz-fuzion?
<phunyguy> stupidBYdefault: what are you looking to customize?
<escott> zykotick9, on most systems you need root permissions to do so
<zykotick9> escott: oh, as root you can?  i dind't think that was even possible.
<stupidBYdefault> Ow.. unity launcher and other..
<escott> zykotick9, something about it being unclear what the semantics should be for a hardlinked directory (as opposed to file)
<phunyguy> stupidBYdefault: what about the unity launcher would you like to change
<phunyguy> !details | stupidBYdefault
<ubottu> stupidBYdefault: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<escott> zykotick9, i dont remember all the details but its usually blocked to anyone but root (anyone can hardlink a file) which is ok because directories are relatively cheap
<zykotick9> escott: "ln: BLAHBLAH: hard link not allowed for directory" is output
<zykotick9> escott: and that is "as root" literally
<stupidBYdefault> no problems.. just need a name of package do download/install to costumize desktop and other (launcher / panel)
<phunyguy> stupidBYdefault: unfortunately not much exists yet.  What you see is what you get.
<escott> zykotick9,   -d, -F, --directory
<escott>               allow the superuser to attempt to hard link directories (note: will probably fail due to system restrictions, even for the superuser)
<stupidBYdefault> no problems.. just need a name of package(s) 2 download/install to costumize desktop and other (launcher / panel)
<escott> zykotick9, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/22394/why-hard-links-not-allowed-to-directories-in-unix-linux
<zykotick9> escott: get a weird "... Operation not permitted" on that one.
<phunyguy> stupidBYdefault: gnome-tweak-tool gives you a LITTLE control, but not much.
<phunyguy> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 99 kB, installed size 738 kB
<phunyguy> IIRC also, stupidBYdefault, for me in 12.10, if you go to where you change the wallpaper, you may be able to change launcher size, and how it is visible, (hide or not), but I don't remember if that was available in 12.04.
<brightknight> Ubuntu: Are the apt-get repos using http or https by default in v12?
<zykotick9> escott: i return to my original "you can't hardlink directories" statement ;)  but thanks, was interesting.
<causasui> I want to ls a directory, pipe the output into less, and then still see the output in stdout when I exit less. think tee except to pager instead of a file. how do?
<zykotick9> causasui: my suggestion, pipe ls to a file.  then less the file ;)
<stupidBYdefault> Ok, guys...  tnx 4 info
<phunyguy> y/w stupidBYdefault.
<Haematoma> I have an SSH question
<escott> causasui, tee to a temp file and cat the file at the end... there is only one standard out, you are describing routing to one stdout and in the background routing around less and back to stdout. which one should draw to console? the less or the second one
<phunyguy> !ask | Haematoma
<ubottu> Haematoma: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stupidBYdefault> easy day/night...
<Haematoma> I'm a little drunk, so I may have difficulty asking it, but here goes:
<Haematoma> when adding a pubkey to my authorized keys file in SSH,
<Haematoma> there is an attach user@computer section appended to the end of the key
<escott> Haematoma, just an identifier means nothing
<Haematoma> kk
<Haematoma> so when setting trusted users in my SSH config file, the trusted users correspond to accounts on the SERVER
<Haematoma> not the accounts on the client machine
<phunyguy> "trusted users", Haematoma?
<Haematoma> ALLOWEDUSERS in sshconfig
<Haematoma> maybe i'm making this way more difficult
<escott> Haematoma, the auth_keys file contains the pub key which matches to a corresponding private key. that private key would be kept on the client
<phunyguy> Haematoma: yes.
<katy> how do io manually install a nvidia driver i download from nvidia/com?
<phunyguy> Haematoma: authorized_keys in your home dir, only pertains to THAT user.
<escott> katy, you should install through apt
<phunyguy> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Haematoma> all I want to do is create a new user account on my server, limit that account to be able to access only 1 folder on my machine,
<katy> i've been having trouble getting that to work. i want to install a specific driver for my card
<Haematoma> and allow an outside client to SSH in as that user
<xjack> What is the command for terminal to run AMD CCC with root privileges
<phunyguy> Haematoma: servers+alcohol may not be the best idea.
<escott> Haematoma, your proposed solution will not work
<phunyguy> !sudo xjack
<phunyguy> !sudo | xjack
<ubottu> xjack: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Haematoma> escott: recommended alternative?
<escott> Haematoma, a user on a computer is nothing more than the programs they are running. if you cannot access / you cannot access /usr/bin and you cannot execute anything
<Haematoma> that's fine, they can read, execute, just not write outside their home directory and said folder
<escott> Haematoma, if its just file upload use sftp
<escott> Haematoma, http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/
<Haematoma> I want to add the user "josh" to a group call "torrent", the group has access to community torrent folder
<Haematoma> kk
<Haematoma> i'll look into it
<Haematoma> can I do the same thing with rsync>
<escott> Haematoma, there is an example rsync chroot referenced in the rsync manual
<Haematoma> man rsync
<escott> Haematoma, /usr/share/doc/rsync/scripts/rrsync.gz
<Haematoma> lol dammit, really shouldn't be drinking right now lol
<Haematoma> confusing irssi with terminal
<phunyguy> Haematoma: I see bad things happening already.... :(
<Haematoma> need more sleep... and wine!
<Haematoma> :)
<phunyguy> You may talk about your drinking habits in #ubuntu-offtopic, but be respectfu.
<nearst> grsync offer graphical for rsync usage
<phunyguy> respectful*
<p201> katy, sorry, but why driver from nvidia.com will be better one which is in repository?
<phunyguy> katy, you really should try to hash out why the one in the repo wont work
<phunyguy> the nvidia.com drivers will most likely break ubuntu
<katy> phunyguy: been doing that for the last days :D
<p201> katy you can find the manual here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual But really a don't think will solve issue.
<katy> p201: that was the last thing histo mentioned i sshould try
<escott> katy, if you do it yourself you are responsible for keeping kernel modules in sync and making sure they are in the initramfs as needed
<katy> escott, ok but i've been on this channel for two days now and i've made little progress.
<histo> katy: Alrigth do you ahve a working system right now?
<katy> does anyone have a suggest?
<Haematoma> Apparently I can limit shell commands for an SSH user
<histo> katy: Like you can open a terminal?
<katy> histo yes but no propritery driver
<escott> Haematoma, very hard to do that well
<Haematoma> by using command="command1...command2...commandN"
<phunyguy> katy: can you give us a little bit of background in what you have tried?
<histo> katy: okay dpkg -l | grep linux-header-`uname -r`
<Haematoma> escott: wouldn't it be easy to just use a command whitelist?
<escott> Haematoma, it would be such a restricted subset that you probably would end up back with sftp which has a built in chroot capability that would be properly done
<escott> Haematoma, what is your proposed whitelist?
<Haematoma> escott: all I want this user be able to do is rsync some files between two folders
<Haematoma> escott: the command whitelist would be the rsync command passed from another script
<escott> Haematoma, so thats /usr/share/doc/rsync/scripts/rrsync.gz
<qin> Haematoma: inotify and rsync would eliminate need for user...
<nearst> if user only able todo rsync between 2 folder, whynot just setup cron for that
<katy> histo with 'uname' or 'katy'
<katy> ?
<histo> katy: just as I typed it with ` <--- those are backticks not ' < which is single quotes.
<Haematoma> cron is limited to the local machine?
<histo> katy: Back ticks are usually next to the 1 on a keybaord with ~`
<dr_willis> i wonder if  $(command) would work the same as backticks in this case.
<p201> katy, ok, anyway that's is kind of learning. But haven't you found  any post or manual about installing ubuntu on your macbook?
<ur0pl> hi
<ur0pl> hi
<histo> p201: yes but I believe her issue is that she doesn';t have header files for her current runnning kernel. That may be why installing nvidia from teh repos is failing it can't build the modules
<katy> histo, o. did it mno output
<katy> p201, yes and no. known with 12.10 on macbook pro 6,2 specifically
<katy> *none
<histo> katy: dpkg -l | grep $(uname -r)
<phunyguy> katy "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"  without quotes but keep backticks
<Haematoma> escott: yeah, I now see that it's basically the same thing you said. Thank you.
<katy> paste.ubuntu.com/1638411/
<histo> Well there goes that theory
<histo> katy: try the nvidia-current-updates   driver
<histo> katy: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<histo> katy: pastebin the output of that
<katy> phunyguy: ok it gave me an ouput of a prompt to type in looks like this '>'
<phunyguy> you forgot the last backtick, katy
<histo> phunyguy: they are installed
<phunyguy> ctrl-c and try again
<phunyguy> ok.
<phunyguy> carry on, histo  :)
<histo> katy: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<histo> and pastebin the output
<katy> histo: ok but i think thats gonna break it :)
<katy> phunyguy: it installed
<histo> katy: if it does we can just remove it.
<katy> histo: that actually hasn't really been working. (sudo apt-get purge nvidia...) ive done a fresh install like every time.
<pndemc> Anybody know how to renice by process name instead of PID?
<histo> katy: is this an nvidia optimus chip?
<katy> histo: no it is the GeForce GT 330M
<Haematoma> escott: you there, buddy?
<escott> Haematoma, yes
<Haematoma> escott: I think I finally have it figured out. I've removed sudo privileges from my user "josh". I've added the user to a group "torrent".
<xjack> When ever I'm typing, the placement of the cursor moves and messes up my typing.
<xjack> Even though I'm not touching the touchpad.
<Haematoma> the group "torrent", has ownership of the folder i want "Josh" to access.
<histo> katy: yes it does
<katy> histo oh ok sry
<Haematoma> finally, I add RSA key to josh/home/.ssh/authorized_keys
<nearst> what different between packaging-dev and build-essential?
<histo> katy: okay let me get you instructions you'd have to try bumblebee and drivers
<katy> histo so are we gonna change/creat an xorg.conf file here or just reboot?
<brightknight> Ubuntu: Are the apt-get repos using http or https by default in v12?
<julian-delphiki> brightknight, I would imagine HTTP. It's just packages -- http should be fine.
<dr_willis> build-essential is  the core files needed for the compiler system
<katy> histo: ok ive heard of bumblebee, i dont really know what it is tho...
<Haematoma> escott: finally, add command limiter, like the one used in the example you gave me
<brightknight> julian-delphiki: Why imagine, I need tested answers please.
<Haematoma> escott: you see any issue with that setup?
<nearst> ty dr_willis ,
<escott> Haematoma, i would just follow the instructions in the rrsync script. i haven't looked at it in a long time.
<Haematoma> kk
<yourimym1> dr willis hi is this vga driver okay to install for my gt n620 http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<histo> katy: This is worth a go http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-bumblebee-in-ubuntu-12-1012-04-using-ppa.html
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  i just use the drivers from the repos. i dont own any new nvidia cards.. all mine are at least a year+ old.
<yourimym1> i mean is the link safe package to install or dangerous ?
<shef_> Âñåì ïðèâåò!
<katy> histo: can i do this with nvidia already installed or should i purge?
<chaotix> hi...  whats the command to type to get info about a package before installing it?  in fedora/suse, it would be yum info <pagkage name>, what about for ubuntu?
<chaotix> apt-get info?
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  never heard of the site. so no idea how well done their guides are..  the xswat ppa is how most people keep their X and drivers updated to the latest.
<zykotick9> chaotix: "apt-cache show foo"
<julian-delphiki> brightknight, it all depends on what you have in /etc/apt/sources.list
<chaotix> hmm
<chaotix> zykotick9, i tried it, but it only worked without foo
<chaotix> what is foo?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dr_willis> foo = a generic word. :) 'insert your pattern here'
<zykotick9> chaotix: foo is a unix-variable.  you replace foo with the package you want.
<chaotix> thanks guys
<julian-delphiki> brightknight, I looked at the default list, the default repos do not support https
<chaotix> lol i should have prolly picked up on that by now
<marz> Does ubuntu 12.10 come with vi or vim?
<julian-delphiki> marz, you could likely install either.
<zykotick9> marz: it comes with vim-tiny, which is more like vi then vim
<dr_willis> theres the vim-tiny and vim-full packages i belive
<julian-delphiki> and vim-nox
<dr_willis> If you want the full vim deal. :) install the full package
<julian-delphiki> which i like
<zykotick9> marz: vim-tiny is a pain, vim is the same as vim-full
<zykotick9> julian-delphiki: i believe you're thinking of emacs-nox, i don't think vim has a -nox version
<katy> histo: ok installed bumble bee rebooted and black screen
<marz> I know I shouldn't ask this, but I need your opinion. Which do you prefer, vi or emacs?
<zykotick9> julian-delphiki: oh, i see you're right.  there is a vim-nox
<julian-delphiki> zykotick9, yep, it's what I install by instict these days
<katy_> phunyguy: still the same issue after installing bumble bee. booting to black scree
<katy_> n
<zykotick9> marz: be aware that julian-delphiki's vim-nox provides a lot of "extras" beyond just the editor.
<zykotick9> marz: vim vs emacs really doesn't matter.  learn to use 1 of them.
<dr_willis> marz:  learn the basics of vi, theres often cases where you really need an editor.. and the only one you will have handy is one of the many vi clones..
<julian-delphiki> also learn some basic readline commands, ctrl-a, ctrl-e, etc.
<brightknight> julian-delphiki: I asked what was the default for v12. Please pay attention.
<chaotix> did anyone else here order a raspberry pi?  jw because i was going to ask how long it took to get to you, and what co you ordered from
<julian-delphiki> brightknight, I just told you, i looked at the default.
<julian-delphiki> !rude | brightknight
<aperson> TITPULLER
<DarkAceZ> ASSFACE
<julian-delphiki> !patience | brightknight
<ubottu> brightknight: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cjfs> chaotix, the soonest I could find was 4 weeks, for Canada though
<rredd4> choatix I did, but not using it.  To slow for me
<julian-delphiki> brightknight, btw, everyone here is a volunteer.
<dr_willis> chaotix:  took 4+ mo here. ;) but that was last year.. heard the time is down to a week or 3 for most of the world.
<dr_willis> im on my Pi RIght now.
<cjfs> dang, I thought it was a temporary shortage
<brightknight> julian-delphiki: ok I hadn't read that response yet
<chaotix> i see...  i ordered from newark element 14...  they said they had 20 in stock, but after i ordered, when i check status, it has been saying back order...  that was 8 days ago
<chaotix> im in the us...  phila
<julian-delphiki> brightknight, then maybe you should be the one who needs to pay attention instead of being rude
<tonsofpcs> chaotix: what did you order? RPi?
<chaotix> rredd4, were you using it for a home theater?
<brightknight> I will check myself I think they may default to https on my cd but somehow it was disabled.
<chaotix> tonsofpcs, yeah
<rredd4> chaotix, no just browsing
<tonsofpcs> chaotix: I ended up having to order mine as part of kits from MCM as they didn't have any not in kits
<tonsofpcs> MCM is the same people as Newark btw.
<rredd4> chaotix the pi is gathering dust
<chaotix> rredd4, was it worth the 35?
<rredd4> chaotix not to me, haven
<brightknight> Ubuntu: How do I verify the downloaded packages against the signing key?
<rredd4> haven't sold it on ebay yet
<xangua> !md5 | brightknight
<ubottu> brightknight: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xangua> ooh downloaded packages¿
<brightknight> xangua: yeah they should still be in the cache
<dr_willis> I got 2 Pis. ;) handy little things
<tonsofpcs> I have three.
<tonsofpcs> I don't have time to play with them right now
<myersg> hey, I need help, sound says dummy output!
<coventry> I got the amd64 precise pangolin minimal cd installer at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD.  It is running on a 32-bit machine.  Will it also correctly install 32-bit packages?
<julian-delphiki> brightknight, I'm farily certain that they are automatically checked against the signing key
<chaotix> im using a 2004 era laptop behind my tv, for xbmc currently...  got lubuntu on it, and a flirc ir remote reciever... and using cairo dock for the panel and dock...   running xbmc is fast and all is well, but outside of xbmc, it's basically a brick lol
<chaotix> but most of what i do is in xbmc
<brightknight> julian-delphiki: I think they are until it is bypassed
<myersg> sound says dummy out put.
<chaotix> im going crazy waiting for the pi, lol
<myersg> if anyone could help me with my problem it would be great! sound says dummy output!
<tonsofpcs> myersg: where?
<escott> myersg, select the real output device from the drop down
<dr_willis> chaotix:  i got one of those XIOS box's also for testing. It can do android, or a xbmc linux. it was like $100 however.
<julian-delphiki> brightknight, it should verify everything that is downloaded using the keys in apt-key list.  are you thinking you have tampered packages?
<dr_willis> chaotix:  but it came with built in wireless and bluetooth
<chaotix> myersg, is this your issue?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316634
<cjfs> destroy pulse audio
<brightknight> julian-delphiki: yes , how do I initiate the checking manually
<chaotix> dr_willis, howd u like it?
<cjfs> or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/994746
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 994746 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "hda-intel: spurious response and no sound in Ubuntu 12.04. Worked in 10.10" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<cjfs> use http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPO6dOPxmr8 for testing audio after
<tigrang> If I get a daily build of 13.04, will I still get updates via apt-get upgrade or do I need to dl a daily build every time to get new updates
<dr_willis> chaotix:  ive only tryed the android os on it.. it works.. but has issues..  Ive heard the xbmc linux on it - is very very well done however.
<dr_willis> chaotix:  i mainly use it as a 'crunchyroll' box  since my boxeebox cant do crunchyroll any more
<katy> histo: ok i pureged the driver and it rebooted. what should i try next?
<escott> tigrang, you would get updates, and +1 in #ubuntu+1
<tigrang> thanks escott
<julian-delphiki> brightknight, It would be hard to verify every package without reinstalling them.
<katy> does anyone have any idea how to fix the black screen at boot after installing propretiary drivers on macbook pro
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<chaotix> dr_willis, apparently boxee has been disappointing users all around
<katy> dr_willis i've been trying nomodeset with little luck. i am avble to ssh into my macbook pro when the screeen is black. so editing it is the problem. i just dont know what to do.
<chaotix> i am hoping that steam box from valve, whenever it comes out, will be inexpensive AND able to support xbmc..  that would be NICE
<chaotix> maybe
<dr_willis> chaotix:  thats an understatement. ;)   but crunchyroll was working on it untill just last month .. looks like its no longer a supported device. which is annoying. I dident have any advertisements on the boxeebox's crunchyroll channel. ;)
<julian-delphiki> brightknight, what makes you think you have bad packages
<katy> histo: are you still here?
<brightknight> julian-delphiki: The http connections used to be https so that means some package or something changed my sources.list
<katy> can some one help get my driver installed properly. Nothing is working ive tried (nvidia, nvidia-current, nvidia-current-updates, and bumble bee)
<brightknight> I keep getting fake SSL certs from my wifi
<julian-delphiki> brightknight, is your system time correct?
<brightknight> So they faked it once then disabled it and maybe updated apt to break the verification
<julian-delphiki> brightknight, could pastebin your sources.list
<katy> I really want to use the propreitary driver but each time i install it. the screen goes black upon boot.
<brightknight> julian-delphiki: its a normal list with http and not https but i distinctly recall the wifi cuttting out everytime i try to make an https request now apt is running http only
<julian-delphiki> brightknight, the default list is http only.
<brightknight> julian-delphiki: well for whatever reason mine used to be https
<julian-delphiki> brightknight, the default repos do not even support https.
<julian-delphiki> try connecting to them on HTTPS, it won't work
<myersg> chaotix give me a minute to see
<katy> alone know how i can install the propeitry driver on a macbook pro and avoid the "black screen of death"? please i need help!
<brightknight> Anyone: How do I verify the packages against the signing key?
<julian-delphiki> katy, haven't you been trying this for past like 48 hrs?
<escott> brightknight, that will happen automatically for any package which is signed
<julian-delphiki> brightknight, i think you're being overly paranoid.
<brightknight> Anyone: How do I manually verify the packages against the signing key?
<katy> <julian-delphiki>, i have been trying this for the last like 48 hrs? hehe im pretty determined. but ive effectivly made no progress.
<julian-delphiki> katy, what version of MBP?
<katy> <julian-delphiki> 6,2
<escott> brightknight, there might be a way with dpkg to manually do the check
<escott> brightknight, dpkg-sig perhaps
<julian-delphiki> katy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro6-2/Precise#Video you followed that perviously, yes?
<myersg> that didn't work
<myersg> still says dummy ouput
<katy> julian, yes. but my xorg.conf file was http://paste.ubuntu.com/1638461/ im worndering if should have been just http://paste.ubuntu.com/1638463/
<julian-delphiki> brightknight, you should be able to get a list of packages with "dpkg -l", and then do a loop on that list and do "dpkg-sig --verify name_of_archive" on each
<ol_dude6> can i see the home network on win7, you know join the homegroup. so i can get my music?
<julian-delphiki> katy, I'm not sure. you could try :)
<myersg> in my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf I do not have snd-hda-...
<katy> <julian-delphiki> ok :) doesnt seem very likely to me tho
<myersg> hey, I have a problem! SOUND SAYS DUMMY OUTPUT
<julian-delphiki> katy, you don't need the <'s around my name
<julian-delphiki> !patience | myersg
<ubottu> myersg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<katy> julian-delphiki, i know but when i copy paste it addes them...
<julian-delphiki> katy, you can use the tab key to complete names.
<katy> julian-delphiki, awesome thanks!!!!!!
<myersg> I need to find mine on this list: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<myersg> but don't know witch one I have
<katy> julian-delphiki, with nvidia driver no installed i see there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. does mean anything?
<julian-delphiki> not sure, katy .
<katy> Does anyone know how to configure the xorg.conf file on MBP 6,2 to work with the nvidia driver?
<myersg> cat /proc/asound/cards
<myersg>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<myersg>                       HDA Intel at 0x901c0000 irq 44
<myersg> myersg@Ubuntu-Gateway:~$ sudo aplay -l
<myersg> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<myersg> myersg@Ubuntu-Gateway:~$
<julian-delphiki> !paste | myersg
<ubottu> myersg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xjack> What is a good network connection program for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. network manager? ;)
<nearst> or wicd
<julian-delphiki> wicd has been good to me when network-manager fails.
<katy> for what ever reason when i install the nvisia driver the backlight turns off. doesn anyone know why this could be something in the xorg.conf file?
<xjack> What's the terminal command to get and install wicd?
<nearst> network-manager keep disconnect. idk why
<nearst> sudo apt-get install wicd-curses
<dr_willis> more likely a driver issue would be my gyess.. not a network manager issue
<julian-delphiki> katy, try adding EnableBrightnessControl=1
<julian-delphiki>  to you registrydwords
<NeedHelp> is anyone
<NeedHelp> smart enought
<NeedHelp> to hep
<dr_willis> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NeedHelp> help the young naive and stupid me ?
<julian-delphiki> !help | NeedHelp
<ubottu> NeedHelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<katy> julian-delphiki, good call!
<NeedHelp> is julian a user ?
<katy> what is the cmd to delete a file?
<mnathani> what is the ubuntu equivalent of /var/log/messages
<katy> rm?
<julian-delphiki> NeedHelp, everyone here is a volunteer.
<dr_willis> rm = remove
<julian-delphiki> katy, yep, rm.
<NeedHelp> k
<julian-delphiki> mnathani, /var/log/syslog i think?
<NeedHelp> how
<NeedHelp> do i private message u ?
<dr_willis> NeedHelp:  keep it in the channel.
<NeedHelp> ok
<mnathani> julian-delphiki: thanks
<NeedHelp> i want to install ubuntu
<mrrager> does anyone here have a lenovo y580?
<NeedHelp> alongisde win 8 on a vaio :#
<nearst> :)
<NeedHelp> i have no idea how to do so ... it says that my boot won't work
<julian-delphiki> NeedHelp, Please do not private mssage, please don't use the enter key as punctuation, and please just try everything on one line.
<NeedHelp> coz it uses dont know what arhitecture
<julian-delphiki> NeedHelp, what laptop?
<escott> NeedHelp, i would recommend you disable secure boot in your UEFI setup
<NeedHelp> T13
<NeedHelp> how do i do that ?
<julian-delphiki> NeedHelp, T13 doesn't help.  What brand?
<escott> NeedHelp, can't say. it depends on how Sony configured it. somewhere in the UEFI setup there should be a way to disable
<NeedHelp> sony vaio
<NeedHelp> w8 ill send u full name
<|Slacker|> i read somewhere else that ubuntu was already secure boot ready
<|Slacker|> 12.10, I mean
<julian-delphiki> NeedHelp, http://www.ianhopkinson.org.uk/2013/01/windows-8-and-ubuntu-12-10-on-a-sony-vaio-t13-laptop/ that seems to be a good post to follow.
<escott> |Slacker|, still easier to disable it
<katy> julian-delphiki, does the fact that i dont hear bongos after installing driver indicate to you that enabling brightness conrol is not the issue. if it were just the screen brightness wou;dn't i still hear the bongo?
<mrrager> does anyone know how to permanently set up 12.10 to have a default resolution of 1600x900?
<fengxiaolong> JOIN /git
<NeedHelp> ok thank you
<julian-delphiki> katy, I'm not sure.
<|Slacker|> escott, sure thing
<bulletrulz> hey?
<julian-delphiki> !ask | bulletrulz
<ubottu> bulletrulz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bulletrulz> is there anyway to get the global menu in xfce?
<julian-delphiki> NeedHelp, it seems like you might have trouble though, they recommend using a virtual machine
<ticamai> I have a Toshiba laptop running Xubuntu, and cannot connect to the captive portal on my school network, as well as most other captive portals I have attempted to connect to. Wireless card is an Atheros AR242x / AR542x according to lspci. Any ideas?
<|Slacker|> bulletrulz, I guess xubuntu has this feature, have you asked the guys there?
<myersg> http://askubuntu.com/questions/254061/ubuntu-12-10-32-bit-sound-dummy-output
<ticamai> Forgot to mention- running 12.04
<bulletrulz> |Slacker|, no  i will do that now
<|Slacker|> ;)
<brightknight> Anyone: How do I manually verify the packages against the signing key?
<escott> brightknight, you have been given multiple answers to this. please stop asking
<brightknight> escott: apparently my wifi doesn't want them to reach me
<julian-delphiki> brightknight, like we've said, dpkg -l, then you can probably run a dpkg-sig -v against all of them
<julian-delphiki> brightknight, doesn't want you to reach what?
<NeedHelp1> hi its me again ive decided to forget about dual boot and just install ubuntu is that easier ?
<escott> Guest65868, rather than change your goals why dont you give specifics about what is not working
<julian-delphiki> he left again, escott
<myersg> here is my problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/254061/ubuntu-12-10-32-bit-sound-dummy-output
<mrrager> hi all,  does anyone know how to set up 12.10 to permanently go to a resolution of 1600x900.  i have been using xrandr but i was wondering what file i can modify to have it be persistent
<alex_xd> ™†™.flood™†™
<escott> mrrager, do you want it for the greeter?
<invitado-270962> ™†™hola™†™
<mrrager> no i dont care about the greeter
<julian-delphiki> myersg, maybe someone will answer it there.
<invitado-270962> ™†™.flood™†™
<julian-delphiki> !patience | myersg
<ubottu> myersg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<escott> mrrager, then put it in your gnome-session-properties
<julian-delphiki> invitado-270962, stop.
<mrrager> will try.. thanks escott
 * invitado-270962 #ubuntu fuck
 * alex_xd #ubuntu haaaa fuk
 * invitado-270962 #ubuntu fuck
 * alex_xd #ubuntu haaaa fuk
<FloodBot1> invitado-270962: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * alex_xd #ubuntu haaaa fuk
<FloodBot1> alex_xd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xjack> Does anyone know?
<julian-delphiki> xjack, repeat your question?
<xjack> My network card driver installed, but the network button (F12) wont switch on.
<katy> how can i send my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to pastebinit? just tried http://paste.ubuntu.com/1638502/
<bulletrulz> wtf!
<ticamai> Hey, my Toshiba laptop with Xubuntu feels the need to tell me every minute or two that my wired network is disconnected, any idea how to fix that?
<escott> xjack, that button may be connected to acpi tables which may be windows specific or they might not be connected to acpitables but rely on some other mechanism
<julian-delphiki> katy, "sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit"
<xjack> Then how would I approach turning it on with linux?
<escott> xjack, try rfkill
<julian-delphiki> bulletrulz, what?
<katy> can anyone tell me why MBP 6,2 is booting to an all purple screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/1638505/
<julian-delphiki> katy, i would merge your two RegistryDwords lines
<xjack> I tried rfkill and it didn't do anything.
<histo> !xubuntu | ticamai
<ubottu> ticamai: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<histo> xjack: does rfkill show that the card is turned off?
<histo> xjack: specifically rfkill list
<xjack> Says soft blocked: no hardblocked yes
<xjack> 0: hp-wifi: wireless LAN
<escott> xjack, if you cannot turn it on with rfkill it might be easiest to boot windows and turn it on there
<ninjafish> I want to install mysql 5.1 on Ubuntu 12.04 server via a package, is this possible? Unfortunetly I have to install a very specific version of mysql, if it was up to me I woudl choose the latest but that's not an option.
<katy> julian-delphiki, ill try that how can i edit the file from my PC through ssh:  "$gksu gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<katy> (gksu:2185): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<katy> "
<xjack> That would work if I had windows on this laptop.
<histo> xjack: Okay is there a switch to turn wifi on and off?
<julian-delphiki> katy, just edit it using nano or pico or something on the command line?
<xjack> Yeah, the F12 button. >.<
<histo> katy: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<febby> i want to block downloding in ubuntu
<julian-delphiki> febby, explain
<escott> katy, ssh -X
<febby> i want to block downloading , example mp3 , avi ,etc
<Dedunu1> febby: use a proxy
<Dedunu1> isnt it good
<Dedunu1> ?
<julian-delphiki> ? a proxy is not the solution.
<julian-delphiki> febby, why block
<Dedunu1> julian-delphiki: k
<Dedunu1> :)
<xjack> histo: Is there a "device manager" in linux to where I can manually enable it?
<katy> histo: how do i save?
<febby> in ma company every one downloading
<escott> xjack, you are already pretty low level with rfkill. the only other thing to try would be digging around in /sys.
<dominic_> try ips/ids
<MoPac> [grub2 question]: Hello - I've installed 12.10 with root and swap as lvm partitions in a LUKS physical volume. Grub doesn't seem to understand that it needs to run cryptsetup and prompt me when it boots Ubuntu. What do I need to edit in /etc/grub/.d/10_linux?
<histo> xjack: No if it's hard locked that means the hardware is locking it. Ex: a switch on the front of the laptop or a button somehwere.
<dominic_> not sure though if such can be blocked by using a proxy which acts as a transparent one
<febby> in ma company every one downloading
<MoPac> [grub2 question, cont] I'm trying to follow something along the lines of http://www.pindarsign.de/webblog/?p=767
<histo> escott: rfkill cannot unlock a device that is hard locked
<escott> histo, hardlock could be an ACPI table call that might not be in the non-windows ACPI tables
<julian-delphiki> febby, it'd be really hard to block like that.
<Dedunu1> febby: how's you internet connection?
<dominic_> febby, try to search IPS/IDS
<histo> !rfkill | xjack
<escott> histo, it need not be a physical switch
<histo> escott: true it could be firmware controled
<xjack> Then is there a way to write a script to allow my F12 (WIFI) button to enable/disable my wifi button?
<febby> but i want to block
<histo> xjack: What kind of wifi card is it
<histo> febby: You'd have to use a proxy
<Dedunu1> febby: do you like to block sites
<xjack> It's an integrated wifi on my laptop.
<histo> xjack: What chipset?
<Dedunu1> histo: i mean youtube sourceforge beemp3 like that
<escott> xjack, you could try and tell the kernel to lie to the bios and use the windows ACPI tables. don't know how well that would go
<ninjafish> How can I install old pakages that have been removed from 12.04?
<histo> Dedunu1: What?
<histo> !downgrade | ninjafish
<ubottu> ninjafish: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<febby> Dedunu i know to block sites , but i want to block downloading
<Dedunu1> histo: siorry
<Dedunu1> febby: sorry
<Dedunu1> febby: no idea
<histo> febby: There are ways to accomplish that with a proxy
<escott> xjack, see also
<ninjafish> histo: Not trying to download an older version of ubuntu, I just need an older version of mysql
<ovejanegra> Hey! I'm running ubuntu 12.10 on my lenovo t61 and had an error installin adobe reader and now i can't install any packages and the computer crashes. i tried the "sudo dpkg --configure -a". it says could not open dpkg's status area. file system read only. please help
<escott> xjack, see also http://askubuntu.com/questions/152157/enable-wireless-option-is-disabled-in-network-settings
<febby> how histo
<gwinbeee> hipitihop: also isn't 12.04 an LTS version?
<julian-delphiki> febby, in ubuntu? or in general?
<gwinbeee> as in still supported?
<asilhouette> febby: are you trying to stop downloads from all sites or just a single sites
<febby> in ubuntu
<histo> febby: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/squid-content-filter-block-files/
<febby> all sites
<gwinbeee> er, histo. sorry
<brightknight> This is what I mean if I offered to fix all of the problems with Ubuntu I would guess that you wouldn't let me.
<hipitihop> gwinbeee, don't remember saying anything recently, but yes 12.04 is an LTS
<gwinbeee> hipitihop: highlighted you by accident, sorry
<katy> ok now my screen is black again. brightness keys do nothing (f1 and f2). anyone know what going on? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1638522/
<brightknight> I am ready to takeover the universe. Who is with me?
<hipitihop> gwinbeee, :-) np
<escott> brightknight, can you please keep it on topic
<histo> febby: Aparently iptables can do it as well
<febby> how histo
<histo> gwinbeee: yes 12.04 is still supported downgrading is not.
<gwinbeee> histo: ah, ok
<julian-delphiki> febby, does everyone run ubuntu?
<brightknight> escott: Please give me software as secure as it can be without broad spectrum hardware.
<xjack> What would be the correct lshw comand to see the info on the WIFI hardware?
<febby> ya
<julian-delphiki> !offtopic | brightknight
<ubottu> brightknight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<febby> Julian : ya
<brightknight> I might as well play tetris instead of use ubuntu
<histo> febby: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134808
<escott> !find tetris | brightknight
<ubottu> brightknight: Found: gpe-tetris
<histo> febby: The easier way if there are multiple machines is to have them use a proxy
<febby> how histo
<escott> xjack, lshw -C network most likely
<dominic_> febby, yeah i agree to what histo suggested. proxy is one way how to block it. you can combined it with iptables to make it act as a transparent one
<brightknight> histo: Why have it do anything, nothing on ubuntu is going to function properly.
<histo> febby: You'll have to do some reading on it. It's far more than I can explain to you in here and is offtopic
<katy> anyone know how this could cause the backlight to be off http://paste.ubuntu.com/1638522/
<febby> k histo thanks
<histo> katy: Did you follow the instructions for the optimus card?
<escott> katy, have you tried EnableBrightnessControl=0 or any other value
<brightknight> I could takeover the WWW but they are stopping me.
<histo> brightknight: what?
<user08> привет
<katy> escott, no ill try now
<ovejanegra> Hey! I'm running ubuntu 12.10 on my lenovo t61 and had an error installin adobe reader and now i can't install any packages and the computer crashes. i tried the "sudo dpkg --configure -a". it says could not open dpkg's status area. file system read only. please help
<brightknight> I need the proper tools.
<katy> histro,  meaning install bumble bee. i followe the tutorial you gave me i was actually about to try removing bumble bee and seeing what happens
<histo> brightknight: are you trying to get banned?
<escott> ovejanegra, thats often a sign of some hardware problems. can you run "dmesg | tail -n 50" and paste that to paste.ubuntu.com
<user08_> Hi
<brightknight> I have to start from a clean environment.
<user08> привет ник
<user08_> привет Тём
<user08_> А Серёга лох
<user08> да да да
<zykotick9> !ru | user08_
<ubottu> user08_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ovejanegra> escott, it says "bash: /usr/bin/tail: In/ut-fel" which means I/O-error. btw, how do you change language in the terminal?
<escott> ovejanegra, your system is trashed
<katy> escot,http://paste.ubuntu.com/1638537/
<katy> is giving me an all purple screen again. im gonnaa try =2 now
<escott> ovejanegra, probably the harddrive but there is no good way to say, and its too far gone to expect much from trying to debug it. you might boot a livecd/install cd and check the smart status of the disk
<gwinbeee> ovejanegra: my first guess would be a new HDD
<gwinbeee> yes, what escott said
<ovejanegra> escott, the problem is that when i tried to reinstal ubuntu with cd it crashed.
<histo> katy: Why are you assuming that the backlight is off. You need to look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if X started without errors. I really think you should ask the mactel team here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<escott> ovejanegra, no point in trying to reinstall until you replace whatever is broken
<gwinbeee> ovejanegra: the hard drive is bad. Nothing you do from a software end will help.
<xjack> I found the vendor of my wireless controller, but I can't find the product.
<escott> ovejanegra, we dont know for SURE its the hard drive, but thats the most likely culprit.
<ovejanegra> but it seems the problems started when i was installing adobe reader and the computer crashed during istallation
<escott> ovejanegra, if you boot the livecd then you cut the Hard drive out of the equation and can diagnose it independent of the rest of the computer
<katy> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1638542/
<escott> ovejanegra, so. if you were watching a movie at the time would you blame the actress in the film?
<zykotick9> ovejanegra: your file system is currently read-only, it MIGHT only need an fsck to fix this... just sayin'
<escott> zykotick9, except /usr/bin/tail is unreadable
<katy> histo, fatal server error: no screens found
<zykotick9> escott: why i but MIGHT in capitals ;)
<zykotick9> s/but/put/
<escott> yes
<escott> ovejanegra, in any case the solutions are all the same. boot the livecd
<ovejanegra> lol! how do i take the HD out? by "try ubuntu"?
<escott> ovejanegra, you can fsck and check smart status from there
<escott> ovejanegra, exactly use the "try ubuntu" option
<katy> how can i fix this fatal server error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1638542/
<syntroPi> katy, just some additional info you might find usefull http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.de/2012/04/apple-macbook-pro-and-linux-hybrid_21.html
<histo> katy: Because nvidia is failing to load on your intel card. You have an optimus card. It switches between intel and nvidia. You need to use bumblebee or some other means if you want to use the nvidia card. I'm out of ideas as are others here. You need to tell people you are on a mac it doesn't operate like normal hardware.
<histo> mac uses their own optimus version.
<histo> katy: That's why you need to try posting in http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<ovejanegra> BUT LAST TIME I TRIED it crashed before reaching that stage
<escott> ovejanegra, if you are having problems even booting the livecd it could be bad ram, could be a flaky electrical supply, could be a lot of things
<escott> ovejanegra, the guys in ##hardware may have more experience diagnosing and isolating the problems
<histo> ovejanegra: do a memtest from the livecd start there
<katy> histo: ok sounds good. im pretty sure i installed bumblebee tho
<calibri> Hi all, i have doubt on kernel Kconfig, To select a configuration we wre using 'select' syntax.what is the syntax to not select a configuration.
<syntroPi> histo wasnt that issue making Linus doing some special statements about nvidia?
<histo> syntroPi: yeah
<histo> I don't understand why someone would waste the money on mac hardware and then run linux.
<histo> but that's just me.
<calibri> ans please ....
 * bean runs OS X on his macbook air.
<xjack> Status symbol?
<bean> imo, mac is best on mac hardware.
<bean> !patience | calibri
<ubottu> calibri: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<katy> histo: do u preferr os x to ubuntu? i happen to have mac hardware and enjoy ubuntu.
<bean> katy, no, its just that mac hardware is meant to run OSX well
<ovejanegra> i think it's the fan. my hardware is now deassembled and the fan is out in the open. and it crashes a lot less.
<bean> katy, you could run ubuntu in a VM on that mac.
<histo> katy: No I wouldn't waste the money on mac hardware. it's twice as expensive as the same hardware just to have an apple on the box and black magic versions of things like optimus that don't work.
<ovejanegra> just that now it is a combination of hardware and software trouble. really confusing
<katy> bean, i guess lol :)
<histo> katy: sorry for the rant just my opinion and way off topic.
<histo> katy: Or you could run 12.04 that is shown as working by the mactel group.  Or ask those people running mactel hardware.
<gwinbeee> katy: to try to sum up what histo's saying with an analogy, you're using an axe to swat a fly.
<katy> histo, oh no all good. its just in my particular case i was given this MBP when i started school. so this is the cheapest hardware option FOR ME :)
<histo> gwinbeee: and an axe with a magic handle that no one understands.
<gwinbeee> yes.
<histo> katy: No it's all good run with what you have. I'm just trying to tell you to ask in http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328  You will get much better help than people in here.
<katy> histo, i couldn't even get 12.04 to boot from my usb. but that was before i discovered the irc...
<mikathewoof> hey, easy question for you.....   i just installed samba (not samba4 or anything like that.) just samba and whatever it comes with in synaptic.  my question is, how do i start samba for the first time?
<mikathewoof> sudo /etc/init.d/samba   <---- cause this says file not found.
<histo> katy: They may be able to say if 12.10 will work on your hardware also.
<usr13> mikathewoof: It sould just run
<mikathewoof> usr13: how come it doesn't show up in ..../init.d   ?
<usr13> mikathewoof: All services install on Ubuntu are set to run by default?
<histo> katy: if not we can try and figure out why 12.04 isn't working.
<katy> histo, ok sounds good! do you know if they have an IRC as well?
<mikathewoof> usr13: that's what i'd think... heh.
<ovejanegra> anyway thanks guys! i will try to run live cd again and diagnose it.
<zykotick9> mikathewoof: /etc/init.d is the old sysv, ubuntu uses upstart for "most" things
<usr13> mkander: smbd
<mikathewoof> how come when i type sudo /etc/init.d/samba status  it says command not found?
<zykotick9> mikathewoof: try "sudo service sam<TAB>" and see if it autocompletes to something
<usr13> mikathewoof: smbd  ps aux |grep smbd
<histo> katy: I don't see one doing a search
<zykotick9> mikathewoof: don't use init.d - it's deprecated
<mikathewoof> zykotick9:    nothing shows up...
<deviantlinux> Heya.  I'm trying to take a current image.img file, mount it, write some new files to it, and save it as a newer (bigger) image.  So far I have a new mount mounted, the files are there, but when I dd if=/mnt/test of=/root/latest.img bs=2048 count=0 seek=2048, the img is unusable....ideas?
<mikathewoof> i don't get why this is difficult...
<histo> deviantlinux: you're telling it to count0
<katy> histo, whats your recommendation. if i could have either 12.04 or 12.10 which would you suggest. i know 12.04 is more well supported. is the difference in support significatnt how about the differnece in features?
<deviantlinux> histo: what should I set the bs, count and seek to?
<deviantlinux> just need a 3mb file.
<mikathewoof> usr13: umbd ps aux | grep smbd returns nothing.
<bean> katy, I would try 12.04 if you havent
<usr13> mikathewoof: service --status-all
<histo> katy: I would run 12.04 unless there is some functionality added to your hardware or usibility in 12.10 but there isn't from what I can see on the help pages. But again I would ask http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<mikathewoof> zykotick9: i didn't "use" init.d   i just found that that place should show the status by searching the interwebs.
<mikathewoof> usr13: that shows a ?  beside smbd
<histo> deviantlinux: well you're telling it to be a block size of 2048  and then count 0 times  you would need 3mb/2048b = count
<histo> deviantlinux: What kind of image are you trying to make here?
<katy> histo, ok i gotta make a 12.04 disk real quick.
<usr13> mikathewoof: edit the config and restart it
<histo> deviantlinux: is this supposed to be a cd iso?
<deviantlinux> histo: it's just a .img from a floppy.  I am trying to up the size to 3mb and make a new img so I can use it for other things.
<usr13> !samba | mikathewoof
<ubottu> mikathewoof: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mikathewoof> usr13: how do i start it?  that is my only problem.  then it should start on it's own i'd think....
<usr13> mikathewoof: service
<histo> deviantlinux: So you want the image to contain certain files ahead of time?
<gwinbeee> mikathewoof: sudo restart smbd, if memory serves
<deviantlinux> histo: For simplicity's sake, can I just take a mounted directory and make a new image based on it's contents?
<histo> deviantlinux: yes that's why I don't undertand why you are trying to make it bigger than it needs to be
<deviantlinux> histo: because when I mount the original image with -o loop, I only have 1.4MB to work with, and I need at least 3mb to work with for my new image.
<usr13> mikathewoof: sudo service smbd restart
<histo> deviantlinux: le tme do some testing
<deviantlinux> histo: thanks!
<gwinbeee> mikathewoof: ignore my comment, do what usr13 said
<usr13> mikathewoof: see man service
<gwinbeee> usr13: my kung-fu is not as strong as yours...
<mikathewoof> i did sudo service smbd restart    it started.  then sudo service smbd status   it shows it running.
<usr13> gwinbeee: haha... prolly some of it is...
<mikathewoof> usr13: i think it's working now. i gotta jump o n my other pruter and see if a share shows up.
<usr13> mikathewoof: okeydokey
<user09> пилювет
<gwinbeee> !ru | user09
<ubottu> user09: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<histo> deviantlinux: try something like dd if=/path/to/original.img of=/path/to/newfile.img bs=1 count=0 seek=3M
<user09> пкнокноугоуукго
<user08_> Hi
<user08_> piders
<deviantlinux> histo: but that will give me a new image of 3mb, cool, but I still gotta add new files to the bigger image
<deviantlinux> I just need to add 2 files lol
<user08_> Fack you
<bean> user08_, stop;.
<histo> deviantlinux: mount the image add the files an unmount it
<deviantlinux> histo: will unmounting write back to the image or something?
<histo> deviantlinux: it's just a sparse file at this point you can write whatever you want to it.
<histo> deviantlinux: If you gave it a filesystem taht would be more usuable
<mikathewoof> usr13: i think i need to give the network a jiffy to realise that there is a samba server on the network now...
<histo> deviantlinux: For instance mount your 1.4mb image form a floppy it's probably fat16 or 12 .  Then make a fat img that's 3mb and mount that. Then copy the files from the old to the new and add your new files too
<histo> deviantlinux: Does that make sense?
<usr13> mikathewoof: Assign your samba server a static lease.
<katy> histo, ok i put in my 12.04 usb i boot holding opt i select EFI icon im pressented a black grub menu. i select "try ubuntu without installing" then screen boots to the ubuntu with 5 dots the dots change from white to red then they all turn red and it freezes there.
<deviantlinux> yeah, I can copy files just fine if the image is mounted...my problem is what do I do after they are copied to the mount?  Just unmount?  Or do I then need to do another DD command?
<deviantlinux> histo: ^^
<usr13> mikathewoof: (which is all you should need to do)
<histo> deviantlinux: just unmount then remount and see if the files are there.
<mikathewoof> usr13: my router has a feature to give the server computer a static ip.     is that what you mean?
<deviantlinux> yeah, tried that.  I couldnt remount lol
<deviantlinux> histo: remounting gave me this: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<deviantlinux> etc
<deviantlinux> histo: I will try again, one sec
<usr13> mikathewoof: I use a dd-wrt router and set all PCs to static lease and give them names I can use.  So if I have a webserver on ws  I just can just go to http://ws/
<nearst> loop0...
<usr13> mikathewoof: Yes
<usr13> mikathewoof: Some routers call it static IP and some call it static lease.
<mikathewoof> usr13: hmm, i have two dd-wrt routers. i haven't seen that feature...
<deviantlinux> histo: dd if=../../fdpxe.img of=/root/newimage.img bs=1 count=0 seek=3M
<deviantlinux> histo: mount -o loop /root/newimage.img /mnt/thumb/
<usr13> mikathewoof: It's there.
<deviantlinux> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<katy> hello i put in my 12.04 usb  in my MBP 6,2 i boot holding opt i select EFI icon im pressented a black grub menu. i select "try ubuntu without installing" then screen boots to the ubuntu with 5 dots the dots change from white to red then they all turn red and it freezes there. what should i do?
<mikathewoof> usr13: i just using my file manager and type in smb://192.168.1.6  and hope it loads some shares...
<histo> deviantlinux: yeah we need to put a file system on it before we put files there.
<deviantlinux> histo: I think I get it.  Gimme a sec.
<usr13> mikathewoof: Under Services, you'll see "Static Leases"
<histo> deviantlinux: Here this page will epxlain https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Sparse_file
<usr13> mikathewoof: It will, but only if you've set them up in the config.
<mikathewoof> usr13: i'll play with that. that sounds good. i'll have to do that on a diff computer though.... thanks for the tip.
<mikathewoof> usr13: what do you mean, set them up in the config?
<mikathewoof> usr13: i haven't touched the config yet.
<histo> deviantlinux: Also it doesn't have to be a sparse file unless you want to really save disk space.
<usr13> mikathewoof: Touch it.
<katy> histro, i am trying to get 12.04 to work but i cant even boot from the disk
<histo> deviantlinux: You could dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/new/image bs=1M count=3 && mkfs.vfat /path/to/new/image     Then mount it and write to it.
<deviantlinux> histo: So I made the 3MB file, mkfs.msdos'd it, copied files to it, then umounted.  Looks like remounting works now.  So really, when I am writing to the mounted drive, I am writing to the image directly.  Lol duh.  Didnt see that until now
<mikathewoof> usr13: touch what?
<histo> deviantlinux: yes
<mikathewoof> usr13: or are you being funny?
<deviantlinux> histo: thanks so much!
<usr13> mikathewoof: The config.  But if you're sharing with other Linux PCs, just use nfs.
<histo> deviantlinux: if you want to write it to a drive you can.
<histo> deviantlinux: assuming the drive has enough space to hold it.
<deviantlinux> histo: I meant I am writing to the img file directly, when it's loop mounted
<usr13> mikathewoof: What? We can't be funny on #ubuntu?
<histo> deviantlinux: yes.
<deviantlinux> cool.
<thresh> hi. I'm using 12.10 and seems like all the icons have disappeared from my unity vertical management panel.
<histo> deviantlinux: and then images can be written to block devices like floppy's and hard drives or cds etc...
<thresh> how do I get them back?
<deviantlinux> histo: exactly.  In this case, I am using it over a pxeboot so no real media needed after this.
<mikathewoof> usr13: we are nerds here. no comedy allowed.  comedy is for #windows  where they say "i have a virus again. what do i do?"
<katy> can someone please help me install 12.04 on my MBP. i know that sounds brought but i've tried a bunch of things and idk what to do...
<mikathewoof> usr13: what is this nfs?  i share with winders clients and linux clients on my network.
<bean> katy, I think it might be time to give it up. :\
<isaias> Since ubuntu is becomming more and more popular. Should I worry about viruses?
<histo> katy: You can't boot the 12.04 off of usb or cd right... what happens when you try?
<histo> !av | isaias
<ubottu> isaias: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<deviantlinux> isaias: as long as you dont start running everything as root, and keep your system up to date, don't worry about it.
<katy> histo,  i boot holding opt i select EFI icon im pressented a black grub menu. i select "try ubuntu without installing" then screen boots to the ubuntu with 5 dots the dots change from white to red then they all turn red and it freezes there
<katy> histo, if i add nomodeset it boots to a cmd prompt
<katy> histo, if i add single to grub options it boots to a black screen
<isaias> i read somewhere, a long time ago, that Linux didnt get viruses because there wasn't that many people using linux compared to windows (amung other things). What makes linux so secure?
<histo> katy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Obtaining_Help
<histo> katy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation sorry meant this link it walks you through it.
<katy> histo, if i select "install ubuntu" otion and add "nomodeset" the GUI installer does boot and i can install. bit then i cant boot to that installation
<usr13> mikathewoof: Here are some tips (for your /etc/samba/smb.conf file): http://paste.ubuntu.com/1638595/
<Rabblerouser> What is "Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV730"? Did I install my graphics drivers correctly?
<mikathewoof> usr13: thanks.
 * mikathewoof reads.
<usr13> NP
<usr13> (I used my name cuz it's shorter)
<histo> katy: I don't know anything about macs. That page has way more knowledge put into it then I have about the subject. If you don't want to read that page I would recomend the mactel forum link or pray that someone in here has a macbook like yours.
<isaias> I know one would be because of root. Windows creats an "admisistrator" and has access to EVERYTHING unlike Linux which creates a "quarentined" area away from root.
<isaias> where the user can use the computer without access to EVERYTHING
<isaias> any other reasons?
<histo> isaias: it's all about priveledge escallation basically.
<histo> isaias: and permissions
<bean> isaias, and about having lots of eyes on the source code.
<katy> histo, ok i got u, i have followed that to a T and can't get passed the step i discribes. which is why i was thinking it would be harder to get 12.04 on my MBp
<nearst> Rabblerouser, try check on glxinfo
<bean> katy, is this USB or CD
<nearst> or fglrxinfo
<katy> bean, usb
<mikathewoof> usr13: thanks fer yer help. everything works well you bastid!
<histo> katy: You are trying to dualboot right?
<Rabblerouser> glxinfo returns... a whole lot of stuff. D: My god..
<mikathewoof> usr13: my name is just mika on thre... heh. it's my dog's name.
<isaias> how many people actually work on making ubuntu? and how can I be part of it? :P
<histo> !devil | isaias
<bean> katy, you might try actually using a CD.
<histo> !devel | isaias
<mikathewoof> isias:  there are 6 people. they live in the UK.
<usr13> mikathewoof: A tip for dd-wrt, (should you decide to use it).  Create only one "Static Lease" at a time, click "Save Settings" before adding another.
<histo> !dev | isaias
<ubottu> isaias: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<katy> bean, yeah i bet that would work but my optical drive is broken
<mikathewoof> isaias: they bow to a man named shuttleworth!
<katy> histo, yes
<Rabblerouser> fglrxinfo: command not found
<usr13> mikathewoof: ... and the names you give it will resolve to corresponding IPs.  (I suppoes other routers will do the same, but not many.)
<mikathewoof> usr13: oh?   well, i have three routers going. one (not a dd-wrt) that gets the internet from the modem, one (dd-wrt) across the house to bridge to the first one, and one more (a dd-wrt also) for connecting to the neighbors stolen wifi for when i want to torrent or rape xdcc channels.)
<isaias> wow, this is all pretty cool, lol
<usr13> mikathewoof: Interesting.  I have one at my son's next dore to bridge as well, but it's hardwired to it and I just have the DHCP server turned off.
<histo> katy: Are you following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Dual-Boot:_Mac_OSX_and_Ubuntu  ???
<usr13> *door* not dore
<katy> histo, yeah that was i was originally using
<histo> katy: Then you may want to state what part is failing. In here to ellicit better help.
<usr13> mikathewoof: ... it's wifi and so it bridges everything that connects to it and runs it through mine here.
<katy> histo, hear in the irc or on the wiki?
<katy> *here
<usr13> mikathewoof: ...it has different essid and pass so that I can tell them apart.
<histo> katy: Yes here. Or in the mactel forums. I'm tyring to help you get help since I don't know the answers to your questions is all.
<histo> !details | katy
<ubottu> katy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<usr13> mikathewoof: ... outside cable just plugs into a LAN port
<usr13> Ok, gotta go folks  TTYL
<katy> histro, i actually wrote a rather long forum post on this issue about a week ago. nobody has responded last i check should i link you to that. or would like me to rewrite here and try to make it more consise?
<c_nick> I wanted to install an OS on my portable USB Drive.. I tried with winusb software and it wanted to format.. i clicked cancel but by then it had wiped off the drives can i get back my data ?
<bean> c_nick, winusb?
<histo> katy: I don't know how to fix your problem
<bean> katy, no one here knows how to fix, you might want to post in the mactel forums again
<katy> histo,i know you don't. its ok. didnt you say something about detailing this issue.
<c_nick> bean: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/winusb-create-bootable-windows-installer-usb-in-ubuntu-linux/
<bean> c_nick, so you created a windows install disk and destroyed what was on there?
<Boner> ahahahahha
<Boner> fui hackeado por uma menina
<Boner> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Boner> to abandonando esse ubuntu
<bazhang> Boner, wrong channel
<c_nick> bean: i had no idea it was going to format.. it said chose a partition and gave me two options sda and sdb so i selected sdb and then it said formatting after taking the root password where i clicked cancel
<Boner> abraços ai desculpem qualquer coisa
<c_nick> bean: and now i see only one partition there..
<unheeding> !english Boner
<unheeding> darn
<c_nick> bean: via gparted
<dr_willis> c_nick:  and what fs was on the sdb drive?
<unheeding> 23:09 <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about english Boner
<c_nick> dr_willis: 3 partitions : 1st: NTFS 2nd: FAT32 (Empty) 3rd: NTFS
<dr_willis> thers some partion recovery tools.. but ive never really used them.
<bean> c_nick, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-data-recovery.html looks like that may be useful for you
<bean> c_nick, especially "testdisk" which can analyze a disk and search for lost partitions
<c_nick> bean: thanks I will read on that
<histo> dr_willis: testdisk
<histo> !carve | c_nick
<histo> !undelete | c_nick
<ubottu> c_nick: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<l057c0d3r> whois Ez0ver1d3
<l057c0d3r> blah sorry forgot the /
<b0nn> hm, I'm having problems with trying to get gl working on my laptop. I was following this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1741783 which suggests removing nvidia-common and nvidia-settings, however when I remove those ubuntu-desktop gets taken too, replacing ubuntu-desktop replaces the nvidia packages.
<b0nn> any ideas?
<dr_willis> ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package. it dosent hurt to have it removed
<b0nn> when it gets removed I end up with an unbootable machine (xorg gets taken too
<dr_willis> you can do a 'apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop' and it shouldent remove anything except that meta package.. it shouldent remove xorg or anything else.
<b0nn> the unbootable part is a hang on X initialisation
<b0nn> ok
<b0nn> I'll try again
<b0nn> but if it doesn't boot, so help me I'll reinstall it!
<b0nn> :)
<dr_willis> I dont get what you are really trying to do. gl works for me with my nvidia cards and the nvidia drivers from the repos.
<b0nn> I have an intel choipset
<b0nn> er chipset
<b0nn> the thread I linked to seems to think the nvidia-* is interfering with my drivers
<jkingaround> how do i set x11vnc to run all the time? -forever doesn't work. :/ idk what to do
<b0nn> http://pastebin.com/h37tRGaH
<dr_willis> jkingaround:  what are you trying to acomplish exactly?
<b0nn> brb
<arunkumar413> hi, is there any good application for t-shirt design
<dr_willis> if theres one for windows you like arunkumar413  try it in wine. Ive not used any apps like that in years. ;) Wife made a whold bunch of teeshirts one xmas.
<dr_willis> id just draw up mine in gimp and print it.
<arunkumar413> can i use ubuntu logs for t-shirts
<dr_willis> logs?
<jkingaround> dr_willis: be able to VNC in all the time..
<jkingaround> it shuts off after one session currently
<jkingaround> and i have to reopen it via ssh
<histo> !1984 | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<arunkumar413> dr_willis: sorry logos
<dr_willis> Jikan:  I tend to just ssh in and start a tightvnc session i connect to..  it Dosent share the current visible desktop.. but it is a persistant session.
<histo> arunkumar413:http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<peterrooney> dr_willis:  That's what x11vnc was created for.
<dr_willis> x11vnc shares the current desktop. i rarely ever want that feature.
<dr_willis> I perfer persistant vnc sessions that are in the background
<b0nn> ok, so that worked, I now have glxgears :D
<jkingaround> okay.. well that's the feature i want cuz i'm not going to have a monitor
<arunkumar413> histo: i've gpone through that doc before .it only says about software license
<histo> arunkumar413: http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/license
<dr_willis> jkingaround:  actually with a headless display you do NOT want to use x11vnc.
<tad-pole> arunkumar413: Use Gimp.
<histo> arunkumar413: http://askubuntu.com/questions/164616/can-i-use-the-ubuntu-logo-on-t-shirts-produced-non-comercially
<jkingaround> dr_willis: why not
<b0nn> more importantly, I now have stellarium :D
<jkingaround> it's not "headless" it just doesn't have a monitor connected
<b0nn> dr_willis: thanks
<dr_willis> jkingaround:  because it wont work right.. it wont see the proper monitor. so it wont have the res correctly.
<dr_willis> no monitor = headless.
<jkingaround> okay. thought it meant no gui
<jkingaround> a
<jkingaround> and as far as resolution
<jkingaround> e
<jkingaround> everything works fine
<FloodBot1> jkingaround: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> arunkumar413: more specifically http://askubuntu.com/questions/58428/can-the-ubuntu-logo-be-used-for-a-commercial-website
<dr_willis> theres constantly people commin in here fighting with X11vbnc and a headless setup. they then switch to tightvnc or vnc4server
<jkingaround> my keyboard is messing up
<jkingaround> and tightvnc didn't do what i want
<dr_willis> what do you want? it most likelyu can
<histo> !freenx | jkingaround
<ubottu> jkingaround: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Kris_CGo> So I ran fdisk /dev/sde write table, but apparently it did it to sdb instead because when i rebooted the drives are in a different order... how do you get back the first partition, the second is still there  sdb2, but sdb1 is gone... ugh why are hdds names arbratrairly instead of their model or label like in widows /mac...
<rking> I work on a project that uses 10.4 as its production platform. I want to develop on the same system, but I also want some tools (like vim, tmux, etc) to be at bleeding edge versions. Am I best installing from their repos or is there a good backports system or something?
<jkingaround> histo: i mean that's a different protocol than VNC correct?
<tad-pole> arunkumar413: Use Gimp. http://www.redbubble.com/people/pauk/journal/2140756-tutorial-creating-a-shirt-design-using-gimp
<histo> Kris_CGo: Windows naming convention is completely jacked comapaired to linux
<Kris_CGo> histo: Ya well at least I can see the damn partition labels
<histo> Kris_CGo: You typed in the wrong drive
<Kris_CGo> Yes
<histo> Kris_CGo: device ids and partition labels are two different things
<histo> !testdisk | Kris_CGo
<histo> Kris_CGo: the testdisk app maybe able to recover the partition table you overwrote
<arunkumar413> histo, tad-pole, i want to use the logos for both commercial and non-commercial
<histo> Kris_CGo: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/3158/hard-drive-device-partition-naming-convention-in-linux
<tad-pole> You can use whatever you make in gimp for whatever you want.
<histo> arunkumar413: Then you would need to fill out a trademark request for the comercial, and possibly the non comercial
<jkingaround> i just dont get why i can't use x11vnc, histo
<dr_willis> x11vnc uses the current visible desktop.. tha twill run X. that wont see any monitor - so will guess at what res its supposed to use.
<dr_willis> You can set up the normal vnc services to respawn as needed. or start up a persistant session at boot time
<Kris_CGo> Ya I know the naming convention, but it's useless when sdb swaps with sde, and all 8 drives are all 1TB, can't tell them apart beyond the lables
<jkingaround> hm… but i mean when wont i be seeing the right thing? i dont get it lmao
<dr_willis> seeing what right thing?
<jkingaround> i mean, what's wrong with x11 i think it's the right thing for me. when would it mess up
<Kris_CGo> Is there a way to get ubuntu to display drive serials like on mac/windows so I can tel one apart from the other? I don't care if sdc become a huge name, but I need something to go by
<dr_willis> i has messed up for numerous people in here - i see about 3 a month fighting with X11vnc on monoitorless displays./
<histo> jkingaround: You can but how much time are you going to waste on this. Weren't you complaingin that x11vnc is slow?
<dr_willis> X polls the monitorr for the info.. there is none.. it then uses some fallnback settings
<histo> jkingaround: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/3158/hard-drive-device-partition-naming-convention-in-linux
<jkingaround> no the normal built in one was slow. x11 works right
<dr_willis> X11vnc MAIN feature is it shares the current visible/running X desktop.. wihcih is not really needed
<bean> !blkid | Kris_CGo
<ubottu> Kris_CGo: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<zykotick9> Kris_CGo: research UUIDs and LABELs
<histo> jkingaround: sorry wrong link check this http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/faq.html#faq-headless
<dr_willis> if you want the most speed.. freeNX is the way to go.
<jkingaround> so what should i be using
<jkingaround> but normal VNC clients can't work with that?
<dr_willis> NX uses NX clients
<dr_willis> is this to be on a local lan or over the internet?
<jkingaround> both
<jkingaround> mostly the second tho
<dr_willis> then NX is a better answer.
<histo> jkingaround: You could also try xrdp
<histo> jkingaround: windows clients and ubuntu default installs would be able to connect then with more sspeed than stock vino also
<Kris_CGo> bean: Well that's useful, is there a way to automount with the uuid name?
<jkingaround> i mean it means that i'm going to need a seperate program and cant just use built in VNC on my mac
<histo> !xrdp | jkingaround
<histo> jkingaround: Your make will be able to use rdp protocol
<dr_willis> nx clients exist for macs i imagine
<histo> jkingaround: your mac
<bean> Kris_CGo, sure is.
<jkingaround> hmm so there's no good normal VNC option?
<bean> !fstab | Kris_CGo
<ubottu> Kris_CGo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ceil> how do i make ubuntu 12.10 behave like debian wheezy? just install gnome3?
<ceil> (cos this default setup is ugly and cumbersome ;_;)
<dr_willis> ceil:  gnome3 is allready included on 12.10
<dr_willis> and gnome-shell is in the repos. or avail via ppas for newer versipons
<histo> jkingaround: nvm looks like xrdp just tunnels vino or something
<ceil> dr_willis: is that what debian uses, where it's got the clean desktop and you move the mouse to top-left to access the panel/pager/etc?
<jkingaround> so i mean, if i want to use freenx i'll have to get an nx client? since it's not VNC
<dr_willis> thats now gnome-shell works on ubuntu for me ceil
<Kris_CGo> bean: I'm surprised it can do that do easily... but it isn't that way by default.
<ceil> my first impression when i logged on to ubuntu was "why the hell are icons all over my desktop, and why is there no easy option to remove them?" ;x
<ceil> dr_willis: neat
<ceil> cheers
<bean> Kris_CGo, yep, *shrug*
<dr_willis> ceil:  unity is a shell on top of gnome-3    gnome-shell is an alternative shell for gnome-3
<dr_willis> icons over the desktop? i dont recall unity having icons over the desktop...
<ceil> dr_willis: unity is hideous and, at a glance, a pain in the arse. i see why it has a bad rep :x
<dr_willis> ceil:  it is not hidious. and it works very well.
<ceil> my whole ~ seems to have icons for the desktop
<ceil> even an avi file
<dr_willis> ceil:  if you are seeing your /home/username  files on your desktop - you got some messed up settings
<Kris_CGo> How much faster is gnome3 than it was at release? When ubuntu moved over I bailed and changed to xubuntu because it's faster than gnome2/3
<ceil> dr_willis: clean install of ubuntu, but i am reusing my ~ from my previous debian installation
<ceil> it might've been the gnome-shell, but debian didn't have icons all over my desktop
<dr_willis> ceil:  thats why then. Your default settings are all messed up.
<febby> i want to take bake up of log files
<jkingaround> dr_willis:, histo: can't seem to find freenx when i use apt-get
<jkingaround> E: Unable to locate package freenx
<dr_willis> !nx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<histo> jkingaround: http://askubuntu.com/questions/136219/vnc-session-very-slow-in-12-04-compared-to-older-versions
<jkingaround> followed the instructions there
<dr_willis> I basically only use ssh for remote access these days.. since im remoteing in from my android phone. ;)
<aeon-ltd> dr_willis: is it possible to do voice recognition to a terminal from a android phone?
<dr_willis> aeon-ltd:  never looked into it. I dont even use voice controll on the phone itself
<histo> dr_willis: Same here ssh or if I really need it on a customers machine teamviewer
<jkingaround> so why can't i find it to install? :/
<dr_willis> !info freenx
<ubottu> Package freenx does not exist in quantal
<histo> jkingaround: I don't believe freenx is being updated anymore.
<jkingaround> :(
<jkingaround> sooo.. can't use it?
<sree> hi
<histo> jkingaround: http://www.bgevolution.com/blog/vnc-compression-quality-the-works/
<histo> jkingaround: http://www.cs.vassar.edu/sysnews/vnc/speed_tips
<sree> hi
<histo> jkingaround: Most likely your client is not compressing the connection
<histo> !hi | sree
<jkingaround> but i mean, x11 works fine… i just need it to stay on
<jkingaround> t
<jkingaround> hat's the only problem
<sree> hi histo
<ceil> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade is still the way to update everything on ubuntu innit?
 * ceil 's makin' sure apt isn't configured differently between debian and ubuntu is all
<devslash> has anyone here run one of the ubuntu variations in virtual box ? I'm using ubuntu 12.10 in virtualbox and unity is very slow and sluggish
<Myrtti> ceil yup
<ceil> Myrtti: cheers
<dr_willis> devslash:  try lubuntu 12.10 it should be snapier in vbocx
<histo> jkingaround: Also you know you can forward X apps over ssh right?
<Myrtti> ceil for release upgrades there's other tools
<ceil> not with putty ;x
<devslash> what graphical manager does that use ?
<dr_willis> You can X forward via putty..
<ceil> Myrtti: crap i forgot about release upgrades. is 12.10 LTS? :x
<dr_willis> if you got a X server for it to forward to.. like Xming in windows...
 * ceil always manages to break stuff when upping the version number
<jkingaround> histo: i just need to run in permanently.. how hard can that be
 * jkingaround hits head against wall
<ceil> dr_willis: i couldn't find the option :o i don't use it anymore so it's a bit of a moot point, but i remember trying and only ever being able to get to mah shell
 * ceil shrugs
<devslash> dr_willis: besides the DE is lubuntu based on the latest version of ubuntu with the same package manager ?
<ceil> dr_willis: oh you mean you need an X thing installed on Windows, /then/ putty will forward it?
<Myrtti> ceil I mean for upgrading from one release to another, apt works fine for keeping a release secure and updated
<dr_willis> xming has a wizard tool to connec to a ssh server and do X forwarding
<Halite> heya
<ceil> dr_willis: does it run without being installed like putty?
<aeon-ltd> devslash: yes it is
<dr_willis> ceil:  never noticed.. i just install it.
<ceil> dr_willis: i was needing ssh when connecting from my stepdad's Win7 PC, which he keeps locked down :x
<histo> jkingaround: when you ssh -X server.ip.address   then you launch a GUI based app   and it will launch on the local X server
<devslash> is the installer the same as well ? I wanted to use encrypted LVM
<ceil> putty you just download an exe and run it; no installation, no win7 asking for a password
<aeon-ltd> devslash: never used it
<jkingaround> histo: wut? o.O
<ceil> srsly though, is 12.10 LTS?
<histo> jkingaround: Is your server setup to ssh?
<jkingaround> yes
<histo> jkingaround: okay connect to it with ssh -X serverip
<Rabblerouser> How would I uninstall this? http://pastebin.com/ZWXGuTPS And go back to a the makson PPA I was using before?
<aeon-ltd> ceil: no, but next time google it
<histo> jkingaround: or -Y  -X is untrusted X forwarding -Y is trusted
<histo> jkingaround: once you are connected type xeyes or xcalc or xclock  to launch that applicaiton on your local display
<binary> How do I install the programs from my other bootable linux onto this boot?
<amiu> use UCK
<amiu> th:P
<jkingaround> nas@nas:~$ xclock
<jkingaround> Error: Can't open display:
<Rabblerouser> :o Let's try this again.. How would I uninstall this? http://pastebin.com/ZWXGuTPS And go back to a the makson PPA I was using before?
<histo> jkingaround: are you using screen?
<jkingaround> screen?
<histo> jkingaround: Did you use the -X or -Y option?
<SwedeMike> ml
<Rabblerouser> Just you helping again, histo?
<SwedeMike> oops
<histo> Rabblerouser: nah others are here.
<jkingaround> -X
<jkingaround> just tried with Y
<jkingaround> same thing
<lost_cause> I am having issues authenticating users to send email through an email client using pam.  I get the following error in my auth logs http://pastebin.com/qejM0hX5 . I am using 12.04 server and postfix, saslauthd
<histo> jkingaround: What ssh client are you using?
<jkingaround> built in mac ssh
<histo> Doesn't mac have a built in X server anymore?
<jkingaround> it should
<histo> jkingaround: check your /etc/ssh/sshd_config  and make sure X forwarding is enabled
<histo> on the server
<jkingaround> meaning my local? or the one i'm sshing into
<histo> jkingaround: the one your sshing into silly
<histo> jkingaround: there should be a X11Forwarding yes   in that file
<febby> hwo can i enter in to root @103.235.192.117 with out knowing password
<jkingaround> X11Forwarding yes
<jkingaround> yup it's there
<febby> hwo can i enter in to root @103.235.192.117 with out knowing password
<febby> hwo can i enter in to root @103.235.192.117 with out knowing password
<histo> jkingaround: Okay there must be a problem with mac then no more X server I guess
<dr_willis> febby:  err... you dont as far as i know. Unless you got physical access to the box.
<jkingaround> X11 is not included with Mountain Lion, but X11 server and client libraries for OS X Mountain Lion are available from the XQuartz project: http://xquartz.macosforge.org. You should use XQuartz version 2.7.2 or later.
<nearst> ssh by user unless ure allow root at /etc/sshd_config
<jkingaround> kk dling now
<jkingaround> but will my friend on windows be able to do this?
<jkingaround> i mean really i just need to ssh
<histo> jkingaround: Yeah install that. on your mac and you will be good to go.
<jkingaround> but he'll need to VNC
<jkingaround> s
<histo> jkingaround: Your friend can install a X server for windows
<dr_willis> loging in directly as root over ssh is disabled via the ssh config files.
<jkingaround> so thats what i'm trying to set up....
<jkingaround> i mean how hard could it POSSIBLY be
<jkingaround> :/
<histo> jkingaround: he can then use putty to ssh in and launch apps like you are.
<dr_willis> I don t find Xming very hard to use on windows.
<jkingaround> i mean he's not so CLI savvy
<jkingaround> s
<jkingaround> so i just want him to vnc in
<Myrtti> vnc over ssh then
<jkingaround> how tho
<dr_willis> you need xming for a x server for windows. it comes with its own putty. or you can configure the normal putty for X forarding to xming
<histo> jkingaround: If he can vnc in he can use putty and install a local X server Or vnc over ssh
<nearst> it is more safe if u ssh using user
<jkingaround> he has no idea what hes doing is what i'm saying
<histo> jkingaround: I would use what dr_willis is suggesting sounds easy
<jkingaround> like i want to set it up for him to just open a vnc client and be in
<dr_willis> febby:  msging someone '???' really dosent say much of anything..
<dr_willis> febby:  and i alllready answered  you in the channel.
<dr_willis> febby: you dont as far as i know. Unless you got physical access to the box. Direct logging in as root is also disabled over ssh
<histo> jkingaround: Get yours working first
<jkingaround> ffs
<histo> ?
<jkingaround> how do i set up a permanent x11vnc sesh.
<jkingaround> that's my question
<syntroPi> jkingaround, idk if you asked for X11 on windows but there is Xming
<jkingaround> (for fucks sake)
<febby> k
<ejv> !language | jkingaround
<ubottu> jkingaround: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<histo> oh language
<dr_willis> i just start a vnc server from the rc.local
<dr_willis> if needed
<jkingaround> i just want it running...
<jkingaround> like in case i'm on windows without putty installed
<jkingaround> i mean srslt
<jkingaround> *srsly tho
<histo> !vnc | jkingaround
<ubottu> jkingaround: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ejv> there has to be hundreds of articles via google on the subject
<dr_willis> you can also set up xinetd to spawn vnc sessions on connection
<dr_willis> I seem to recall lightdm also having a feature/setting. but never tried that method
<histo> jkingaround: did you get X installed on your mac?
<jkingaround> my brain hurts.
<histo> all this can be done through ssh and will be much more secure. Your server is going to get hammered when you open it up to theoutside world btw.
<jkingaround> is my question that hard...
<histo> jkingaround: We've answered you
<jkingaround> not really. you've given me MORE ways to do what i want
<dr_willis> gave 3 differnt ways it could be done just now.. ;)
<jkingaround> which isn't what i want
<jkingaround> like… really.
<histo> jkingaround: Okay then restate your question.
<dr_willis> theres never a single answer.. it depends on to many things
<jkingaround> no it doesnt. ugh. I currently have SSH and x11VNC running.
<ejv> jkingaround: the support you get here is "voluntary"; leave the entitlement at the door. if nobody knows how to answer, post a new thread on the official ubuntu forums, or askubuntu.com. good luck.
<jkingaround> i just want to have a permanent VNC session running at all times so i can VNC in
<dr_willis> so set lightdm to auto login, and spawan X11vnc since you seem fixated on x11vnc
<dr_willis> or have rc.local spawn a vnc session as the user you want at boot time.
<jkingaround> well i mean i dont get what's wrong with it. and freenx doesn't work which is what you suggested
<jkingaround> i mean it shouldnt be this complicated is all
<histo> jkingaround: it's slow as you already found out
<jkingaround> no it's not
<dr_willis> because you said earlier you are doing a headless display. that will cause issues with x11vnc but not tightvnc or vnc4server
<jkingaround> the speed is fine
<jkingaround> and tightvnc doesn't show what i want and idk how to even open anything
<dr_willis> I have no idea what you mean by 'show what you want'  tightvnc can display the exact same desktop as you get when you login if you configure it to do so.
<histo> jkingaround: tightvnc spawns a spereate display you'd ahve to start a DE or window manager in that display.
<histo> jkingaround: if you want it to you can configure it to display your current desktop.
<jkingaround> then how do i do that histo.
<histo> jkingaround: So now you want to switch to tightvnc?
<jkingaround> ugh idk.
<histo> im confused now
<dr_willis> tightvnc docs i belive detail the use of  the .vnc/xstartup script
<jkingaround> i just want it to work.
<jkingaround> ><
<histo> jkingaround: please let me know when you have X forwarding working to your mac
<histo> jkingaround: That's what I was walking you throuhg.
<dr_willis> most stand alone vnc serves use that file
<dr_willis> I tend to just use jwm for my vnc sessions
<aguuu> Would anybody recommend a linux distro for amazon cloud services? I am a beginner to linux servers. I just want to install apache, php, maybe node.js and python, etc. Run my own DNS server.
<histo> Seriously I can't open this mentos gum container wth
<dr_willis> aguuu:  most likely best to stick to 12.04 for that.
<histo> aguuu: 12.04 server
<dr_willis> why you need to run your own dns server...  :)
<aguuu> histo: dr_willis, I have heard that ubuntu server, unlike ubuntu desktop, is mostly for advanced users. is that true?
<histo> aguuu: No there are guides you can follow. It will be alot easier to use than settig up yoru own DNS will be.]
<dr_willis> aguuu:  its just ubuntu with no default desktop basically...
<cfhowlett> aguuu, more that Userver is for those who want/need  a server
<dr_willis> install a service on the desktop = You got a server. ;)
<aguuu> soo.... ubuntu server has no desktop? it needs me to use the command line only?
<dr_willis> aguuu:  thats sort of the point of the 'server' is it has no desktop ;)
<aguuu> is it easy to enable X server and VNC so that i can do things in the UI?
<cfhowlett> aguuu, by defautl, no desktop environment ...
<cfhowlett> aguuu, quite easy
<ruan> why would you want server
<dr_willis> if you want a desktop.. install the desktop
<aguuu> do people use the console only?
<dr_willis> aguuu:  im on a console only system right now.. My Raspberry Pi
<aguuu> I can't chose the desktop. it's amazon cloud.
<aguuu> well i can, but i'd have to upload the image myself
<dr_willis> i dont see why you want to be 'learning' on the cloud...
<aguuu> dr_willis: raspberry pi has desktop
<jkingaround> i have x forwarding set up
<aguuu> dr_willis: why not? do i have to learn BEFORE doing?
<jkingaround> can run xclock etc
<dr_willis> aguuu:  yes i know it can do desktop.
<aguuu> don't you need to run X in order to use x forwarding on the server?
<histo> good
<dr_willis> aguuu:  i suggest  a normal install of ubuntu., or playing with in a vbox session,. I dont see the point in paying for a amazon server
<aguuu> just point me in the right direction. should i stick to the terminal or install X and use x forwarding? or use VNC? or what
<davidhurwic> what minimum tech specs do i need to run 10.12
<histo> jkingaround: Now what do you want to do?
<aguuu> dr_willis: it's free. and i will set up my website there. it's not just for learning.
<jkingaround> histo: run VNC?
<syntroPi> aguuu, all depends on your intended usage of that installation
<guideX> aguuu I just use vnc
<aguuu> syntroPi: i plan to run many websites in it
<dr_willis> aguuu:  you dont even know the basics of running a server.. but you plan on running many web sites... ;)
<syntroPi> aguuu, well then config files, console and web ui are you friends i guess. no need for X11 and such
<aguuu> dr_willis: i know how to run a server. just i'm new to it. especially on linux.
<guideX> I try to use ui for everything, i'm not a fan of the commandline
<cfhowlett> aguuu, are you familiar with the saying "You must walk before you run"?
<aguuu> syntroPi: ok. i'll try that. if it doesn't work, ill install X and a UI
<unheeding> heh.  X.  such noobs
<aguuu> cfhowlett: yes. i don't like it. i run.
<Guest73773> yes gracias
<cfhowlett> aguuu, OK, then ... good luck with that.
<aguuu> what's better about redhat? or in which case would i prefer it?
<syntroPi> aguuu, if you would use VirtualBox you can experiment and use snapshots to resume to working states
<guideX> redhat suxors
<aguuu> is it more suited to internal intranets instead of the internet?
<aguuu> syntroPi: yes i can download the image and use it in virtual box. if i need to.
<nil_> hi!! I have a problem with phpmyadmin on ubuntu 12.10. I have a setup of apache2 with suexec , suphp and fcgid. Everything is working fine except phpmyadmin. Whenever I try to access it, it shows a download window
<syntroPi> aguuu, redhat intends to provide stable interfaces to commercial software and support
<nil_> Can anyone help me out with this?
<amiu> nil_,  try asking in #web or #httpd or #php
<aguuu> syntroPi: that sounds good. but why should i use ubuntu instead?
<cfhowlett> aguuu, perhaps this discussion is better suited to #ubuntu-server channel??
<syntroPi> aguuu, much wider spread in free software usage and better community imho
<cfhowlett> nil_, also a great question for #ubuntu-server  ???
<aguuu> cfhowlett: oh yes.
<amiu> ubuntu server isnt for phpmyadmin script
<nil_> thanks amiu, I will try there
<aguuu> amiu: why not?
<amiu> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aguuu> oh nevermind
<aguuu> i thought you were saying ubuntu is not compatible
<amiu> nope ubuntu works fine with phpmyadmin under apache. i run it myself
<arunkumar413> i want to run MS office in ubuntu using wine. does it have the same experience as if i'm running on windows
<unheeding> it should be the same, it might be a bit slower
<aguuu> arunkumar413: obvious answer: no
<MonsterFanfan> arunkumar413: why not libreoffice
<dr_willis> arunkumar413:  you mean crashes as much? ;)
<cfhowlett> arunkumar413, libreoffice 4.0 ...
<arunkumar413> dr_willis: no, the fonts, colors and etc,.
<arunkumar413> dr_willis: i like the menu style of ms office. they are organized very well
<cfhowlett> !wine|runkumar413,
<ubottu> runkumar413,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> arunkumar413, try it with wine but don't expect the exact performance ... or consider the available alternatives ...
<aguuu> Do you know how to use the free tier storage when creating a compute unit at amazon cloud?
<somsip> aguuu: use a t1.micro and you get it for free. That's it
<davidhurwic> i am looking to upgrade to 10-12, but unsure my hardware can handle it, what specs should i have it have it run smoothly and not run at a crawl?
<ikonia> davidhurwic: spec's are documented on the website
<arunkumar413> i always wanted to contribute to the open source software but there is any clear document about the softwares. there  is just thousands of lines of source but there is no proper doc which part of the code deals with what feature of the progam
<aguuu> somsip: yes, but how much? the free tier says 5GiB storage. However, when creating the compute unit, it prompts me to create a disk with 8GiB!!! is this a trap to charge me?
<somsip> aguuu: these answers are on the Amazon website. Except maybe the question about being trapped
<ikonia> arunkumar413: you learn that, and each software project has it's own documentation/knowledge base
<guideX> does ubuntu 12.10 work well on the gateway netbook lt2802u
<guideX> ?
<aguuu> somsip: yes exactly. that's why it's confusing
<ikonia> guideX: that's a pretty specific question, I'd suggest looking at the hardware components and checking their linux support/issues
<guideX> it's a fairly widespread all over the place netbook
<guideX> it's in most of the major stores, best buy etc
<ikonia> guideX: so there should be good documentation on it
<guideX> I will check it out
<dr_willis> 12.10 seems to work well on my 2 older netbooks
<dr_willis> if unity is to much fo them. use Lubuntu
<somsip> aguuu: you are looking at the free S3 storage. You should be looking at EBS storage. And this is OT
<guideX> well that in particular is what i'm wondering, will it take unity
<ikonia> guideX: check your graphics cards support
<dr_willis> test  it with a live usb and see guideX .
<guideX> hmm good idea
<aguuu> somsip: the default was to use 8GiB from EBS. so yes, i guess this is a trap
<amiu> i wouldnt use unity on a netbook if you are worried about performance. but then again unity ran fine on my 900MHz AMD Duron
<guideX> or I could do the install inside windows too..
<guideX> it does have a 256gb hdd
<somsip> aguuu: see my last answer
<cfhowlett> guideX, lubuntu and xubuntu are optimized for low spec and legacy hardware ...
 * amiu recommends Ubuntu Studio. it runs XFCE and you wont have to spend all day installing the stuff you'll be needing
<Jack> How do I access other users files using root access?
<dr_willis> just cd to their homes.. and have fun. :)
<dr_willis> using the root shell
<dr_willis> unless of course they have encrypted homes
<Jack> How do I uninstall my fglrx driver?
<Jack> Nevermind.
<vaq> Hello, what can the cause be of mtab not updating? I have a sshfs mount in fstab, that is mounted. I can see the files at the mountpoint, but not see the mount in mtab/when typing mount. cat /proc/mounts shows it
<nearst> only mount
<dr_willis> Hmm.. since sshfs uses fuse.. perhaps you are overlooking it?
<dr_willis> i cant say ive ever needed to mess with mtab.
<vaq> dr_willis: overlooking what? when typing mount it's not there, when typing cat /proc/mounts it's there.
<dr_willis>  look for things using the fuse system perhaps.
<catchmycube> good morning
<dhadh> what changes should i make if i want to connect two laptops using lan wire to run my webchat python code?
<dr_willis> changes?  You mean theres no router?  just a direct lan cable?
<ejv> how do you even respond to a question like that... there's absolutely no details.
<dr_willis> thats why we are experts at playing 20 questions in this channel. ;P
<dhadh> dr_willis: yes. I want to just exchange simple messages from one laptop to another. There are no routers. Direct connection using lan wire.
<amiu> you ask probing questions to determine the root cause of the support call, or you ask them to restart
<tobias_93>           has joined #ubuntu
<dr_willis> dhadh:  static ips on both box.s or just install a dhcp server on one. and use the ip#s
<ejv> 20 questions are absurd. People should learn to ask better questions.
<ejv> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis> a straight wired connection needs to either use a Crossover cable.. or a normal cable with GIgibit networking ports
<amiu> dhadh,  if you install dhcp server, make sure you disable it if you ever connect it to your office's LAN
<dhadh> dr_willis: i am using the codde on this site http://code.activestate.com/recipes/531824-chat-server-client-using-selectselect/ . what changes should i make to runt this?
<dr_willis> dhadh:  no idea. i dont code.. if its using ips then set up ip#'s on the boxs
<dhadh> code* run* . I cannot run dhcp server
<dhadh> dr_willis: on one of my laptops running 12.04, I am not able to manually set static ip. The save option is disabled.
<dr_willis> i tend to just use dhcp. im on 12.10 on my machines however.
<woo> hola
<cfhowlett> !es|woo,
<ubottu> woo,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<woo> sorry I do speak english
<dr_willis> 0_o
<catchmycube> hello
<cfhowlett> catchmycube, greetings
<dr_willis> howdy
<nearst> catchmycube, cfhowlett dr_willis , greetings
<zkron> accidentally did "chmod -R myuser /etc". Couldn't sudo, but fixed that by using pkexec. However, with all the rest of the contents of /etc set to my user as owner, can I just do "chmod -R root /etc" to set all /etc contents back to root as owner, or will that cause problems?
<catchmycube> i am new in IRC. Is it normally, that there are now talks in rooms with more than 20 member?
<Ben64> zkron: you mean chown?
<zkron> Ben64: yes, sorry it's late here
<nearst> sometime screen goes fast
<cfhowlett> nearst, greetings to you.
<dr_willis> 20? ;) ive seen over 3000 in here on release day
<cfhowlett> catchmycube, yes perfectly normal.  Have you an ubuntu support question?
<Ben64> zkron: you should be more careful with sudo and root stuff
<cfhowlett> nearst, run faster!  OK, that was stupid ... What do you mean?
<catchmycube> no. i don´t have. so it´s not ok to write here?
<zkron> Ben64: Yes, I know. Late night error.
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nearst> cfhowlett, i mean chat screen
<zkron> Ben64: So, is it borked now?
<flintser> catchmycube: you might want to turn off leaving and and joining messages for readability in here :)
<llutz> zkron: chowning to root should be ok, there are only few files not root-owned in /etc (iirc)
<Ben64> zkron: are the groups still unchanged?
<cfhowlett> nearst, got it.
<zkron> Ben64: groups are unchanged
<MoL0ToV> configure: WARNING: X Windows development tools were not found.
<MoL0ToV> configure: WARNING: Please install xlib-dev or xorg-x11-devel.
<MoL0ToV> what's the package name in ubuntu?
<Ben64> zkron: i'm not seeing anything not owned by root in my /etc
<zkron> llutz: okay. thanks.
<zetheroo> I have been trying to find where online I can search for package versions in various releases
<zkron> Ben64: cool. thanks for checking!
<nearst> MoL0ToV, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<Ben64> zkron: wait found one "-rw-r----- 1 bind bind   77 Nov  7 23:21 rndc.key"
<nearst> recommended to prepare build environment, especially dev platform
<spikey> hi
<spikey> i'm using Unity on ubuntu 12.04 and I need your help. I use these commands for add an icon to dash dockbar: cp /home/user/my-defaults.gschema.override /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/ && glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/; If I remove this icon from dockbar, when I want to reinstall the icon, I want to do it whit init scripts and gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites doesn't work without login. How can i to do
<ircfreak> hi
<zkron> Ben64: k. thanks
<zkron> Once I get my system sorted out again, is there a way to create a snapshot of my entire system (in the form of an ISO) on USB or DVD so that I can do a total recovery if I ever need to? Is there a tool for that
<cfhowlett> zkron, dd
<zkron> cfhowlett: okay, I'm familiar with dd. thanks.
<tga_> greetings
<zetheroo> ,v qemu
<tga> any idea why `watch ./foo.txt` would say permission denied?
<zetheroo> how do I look for package versions in here?\
<dr_willis> tga:  watch runs a command ...  you are trying to run a script named foo.txt?
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, package versions are better found through your terminal .. apt-cache policy ...
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, for instance apt-cache policy evolution ...
<zetheroo>  cfhowlett: ah I see
<zetheroo> thanks
<jamie236> Hello. I'm having problems with ar9285 on lenovo g575, detailed debug ouput can be found at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2115166. Any help would be appreciated.
<zetheroo> hmm ... ok but how do I see the version of the originating package - not Ubuntu's package info ?
<tga> dr_willis: ah, fail, I was under the impression watch will trigger the command when the watched file changes
<zetheroo> for instance  ... I need to know what versions of QEMU are available in Ubuntu 12.04 and above
<tga> dr_willis: know of anything that will do that?
<dr_willis> !info fam
<ubottu> fam (source: fam): File Alteration Monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-17 (quantal), package size 67 kB, installed size 256 kB
<tga> dnotify, hmm
<tga> fam, even better
<tga> gotcha, thanks
<tga> great, fam is what I really wanted
<zetheroo> how do I see the version of the originating package - not Ubuntu's package info ?
<tga> dr_willis: to be precise, the actual answer is fileschanged, based on fam
<dr_willis> I rarely need to mess with that stuff these days. ;P
<roger_> good evening everyone..  If I've added a new user to xubuntu (pretty sure I've given new user full access and sudoer), Is it ok to delete the original user created on installation?
<dr_willis> roger_:  login as the user and use them for a few days. ;)  be sure they can sudo and so forth..
<tga> dr_willis: I'm trying to trigger the less compiler when my stylesheets change, and it's surprisingly non-obvious
<cfhowlett> roger_, don't see why it wouldn't be ...
<tga> inotifywait could work too, but it's more complicated
<dr_willis> roger_:  check the groups for the old and new users also.
<roger_> dr_willis, cfhowlett: Yeah everything seems fine, only thing is when I install new packages from software center it makes me enter original users password
<dr_willis> hmm... somthing seems wrong there.
<cfhowlett> roger_, even when booted as the new sudoer???
<ncdmr> roger_: or at least logged off, logged in with the new user?
<roger_> cfhowlett, dr_will: Pretty sure I rebooted after adding to sudoer. Let me go reboot to make sure..  brb
<tziOm> I get a segfault with updated 12.10 and exim4/spamassassin/clamav combo
<roger_> Yeah it still makes me enter original user password to install packages from software center
<thoonai> hi
<cfhowlett> roger_, that is some weird stuff.  does the other sudo account function; login logout?
<roger_> yeah
<roger_> cfhowlett: yeah it does
<cfhowlett> roger_, if other sudoer works, I'd suggest you login, downgrade the first sudoer properties and test again.  do NOT delete first sudoer yet ...
<zetheroo> what versions of Qemu are available in Ubuntu 12.04 and over ?
<dr_willis> !info qemu
<ubottu> qemu (source: qemu-kvm): dummy transitional package from qemu to qemu-kvm. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0+noroms-0ubuntu2.12.10.2 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<roger_> cfhowlett: forgive me here (i'm a linux newb), but by downgrade you mean simply set old user to desktop user instead of admin in users and groups?
<cfhowlett> roger_, yes
<roger_> cfhowlett: ok thank you..
<cfhowlett> roger_, best of luck ...
<roger_> cfhowlett: yeah old user is already set to desktop user. Only thing that is weird, is the old user is part of a group with same name as his username, and there is no group named after new user.
<roger_> actually..! strike that!
<roger_> old user is already set to desktop.  but new user does have his own group
<thoonai> hoy anyone playing katawa shoujo?
 * dr_willis has no idea what that is.
<thoonai> python crashes as I try to run it
<thoonai> dr_willis: some japanes visual novel flash game with python
<thoonai> without flash though
<thoonai> got e segfault ...
<holywater> hii guys :)
<thoonai> holywater: hi
<mob_> hi
<thoonai> and again segfaulted
<holywater> :) hey do you guys know any cool game of ubuntu
<zetheroo> !info libvirt
<ThinkT510> holywater: 0ad can be fun, its in the repo
<ubottu> Package libvirt does not exist in quantal
<holywater> ThinkT510,  thanks
<zetheroo> !info virt
<ubottu> Package virt does not exist in quantal
<zetheroo> !info libvirt0
<ubottu> libvirt0 (source: libvirt): library for interfacing with different virtualization systems. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-0ubuntu12.2 (quantal), package size 854 kB, installed size 3159 kB
<mob_> !info
<ThinkT510> !msgthebot | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mob_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mob_> Building initial module for 3.2.0-37-generic
<mob_> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.0-37-generic (i686)
<mob_> Consult /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/4.1.12/build/make.log for more information.
<mob_> dpkg: error processing virtualbox-dkms (--configure):
<mob_>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<mob_> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<FloodBot1> mob_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flintser> !paste | mob_
<ubottu> mob_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thoonai> holywater: i was told yesterday that katawa shoujo should be something interesting, but its segfaulting
<mve> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit with Exim 4, I was wondering if I would to backup my config, should I backup /etc/exim4/ and /var/lib/exim4/ (I backup the maildirs seperately) for restoring the config of Exim? (split files btw)
<ekv> Hi
<ekv> who can help me with mysql on ubuntu server? :)
<flintser> !ask | ekv
<ubottu> ekv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mob_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1638970/
<ekv> I have problem whit "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<mob_> Building initial module for 3.2.0-37-generic
<mob_> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.0-37-generic (i686)
<mob_> Consult /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/4.1.12/build/make.log for more information.
<aguuu> where is the apache server support channel?
<k1l_> mob_: stop pasting that into the channel here
<ekv> aguu what u need about apache?
<k1l_> !alis | aguuu
<ubottu> aguuu: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<tziOm> Is anyone here interested in a kernel segfault in updated 12.10 using exim4/spamassassin/clamav/nfs ?
<mob_> Building initial module for 3.2.0-37-generic
<mob_> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.0-37-generic (i686)
<llutz> ekv: "sudo service mysql restart" then try again. if it still errors, check logs /var/log/...
<ekv> llutz did allredy
<ekv> googled everywher cant find what is problem
<ekv> there is 10000 of solution i know that error (2) is cant find file
<ekv> but?
<chrisevans1001> hi. i wonder if somebody can advise me. i have chmod -R a directory and given user RWX, group RW and other none. when i try to open files within the directory by users within the group... it opens blank. if i change permissions to execute, it opens with contents. what am i missing?
<llutz> !permissions | chrisevans1001:  you want to read about directories and the executable bit (traverse)
<ubottu> chrisevans1001:  you want to read about directories and the executable bit (traverse): An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<tryas> How do I regret update-rc.d sms3 defaults?
<chrisevans1001> hi thanks. yes ive read the page but thats maybe where i am confused still then:
<vedic> How to disable home directory encryption?
<chrisevans1001> i dont need to view the directory, im trying just to open the file. the file has RW on it. the directory the same. under the user im trying nano /mydirectory/myfile - it opens blank
<chrisevans1001> if i change the users permissions to execute, it opens with content
<dr_willis> the directory needs to be 'exectable' in order to access things in it
<chrisevans1001> oooooooooh. the examples ive read have just said allow cd into it - i assumed it meant for the purposes of listing its contents, didnt realise that thanks.
<vedic> How to disable home directory encryption?
<chrisevans1001> works perfectly - cheers willis
<dr_willis> Hmm. I belive you have to access the encrypted stuff..  copy it somewhere else.. then disabel the encryption and copy it back. but i never use the feature
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com may have a better written guide.
<X_o> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<X_o> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vedic> How to disable home directory encryption?
<llutz> vedic: http://www.howtogeek.com/116179/how-to-disable-home-folder-encryption-after-installing-ubuntu/
<civirok> Does anyone know how to get the taskbar back in ubuu
<civirok> Ubuntu !
<Tecan> how do i enable typing sounds system wide ?
<Tecan> i like to hear typerwriter sounds
<Tecan> gnome
<jakey1> what is the best remote destop viewer on ubuntu 12.04
<SgtTrombelli> xforwarding
<vedic> llutz: thanks
<SgtTrombelli> with ssh
<mbeierl> jakey1, depends on what you want to do.  View an MS Windows desktop from Linux, or host remote desktops on Linux for Windows or other Linux clients, or ...?
<jakey1> I have ubuntu on a vm on my windows 7 and I want to remote view my other computer with ubuntu on it?
<SgtTrombelli> jakey1 if you using two computer with linux  you can use xforwardin and ssh
<jakey1> that is ssh -x ?
<jakey1> -X
<dr_willis> or just use the basic vnc stuff for local lan.
<mbeierl> jakey1, so, to be clear: you want to view Linux computer #1 from Linux computer #2 (a VM on WIndows 7)?
<jakey1> yes
<dr_willis> if you can see the other pcs monitor. you can use synergy to controll it.
<mbeierl> jakey1, then I agree with dr_willis about VNC.  Vinagre is built in to the stock 12.04 Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> actually dosent vbox have some sort of remote client feature?
<jakey1> basically I trying to set up a vm server on the native ubuntu machine, but I want to do it on a remote desktop viewer as opposed to through a terminal
<mbeierl> dr_willis, that would work for viewing the VMs, not the native Ubuntu.  But, ya I think it just uses VNC - like VMware does
<histo> !nvc | jakey1
<histo> !vnc | jakey1
<ubottu> jakey1: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<histo> dr_willis: Yeah it's remote client feature is vnc based
<mbeierl> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mbeierl> Wow.  Didn't realize that FreeNX was still alive.  I've only ever used NoMachine's implementation.
<agu10^> i screwed up my apache installation. is there any way to undo everything i've done on my ubuntu machine (it's not much), or do i have to reinstall the OS?
<dr_willis> I think it may be sickly. ;) someone mentioned its not getting much updates any more
<jakey1> so I have a choice of Vinagre or freenx
<mbeierl> dr_willis, that would be my experience with freenx
<dr_willis> vnc or nx, ssh X forwarding can be used in some cases.
<mbeierl> jakey1, until you need more than VNC, I'd go with that first as it does not require much to set up (ie: no software to install)
<yeehaw> agu10^: If it's purely Apache that's corrupt you could remove it and reinstall it?
<mbeierl> Is there a vinagre factoid?
<dr_willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<agu10^> yeehaw: it's not corrupt. i was installing mod python and mod wsgi, but they asked me to modify many config files. i don't want those files to remain the same. how can i reset them?
<dr_willis> !vinagre
<mbeierl> polled the bot a bit, and came up empty
<flintser> agu10^: purge apache2, and remove /etc/apache2
<dr_willis> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mbeierl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<vedic> how to check if a user has admin rights?
<flintser> agu10^: then install again
<mbeierl> vedic: "groups userid" from a terminal
<jakey1> What is the terminal code to install the vnc?
<mbeierl> jakey1, so  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers and scroll down to the part about vino for stock 12.04 ubuntu.
<agu10^> should config go in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf, or /etc/apache2/sites-available/default, or /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default ???
<awestroke> I have a sysrq prompt marker flashing on the left side of the screen. If I hold alt while press sysrq and then hold shift, I get the sysrq prompt from that marker.  It is a black box approx 10px*20px in size. It starts on the top left part of the screen and moves down then I interact with the sysrq prompt
<awestroke> agu10^: put each site config as a file in sites-available
<awestroke> enabled*
<awestroke> I mean
<awestroke> sorry, as a file in sites-enabled
<agu10^> awestroke: i don't get it. the tutorials all point to different places!
<awestroke> agu10^: what do you want to do?
<agu10^> awestroke: just set up .py and .psp files to be ran by mod python!
<agu10^> why do i have 3 places for the same config files?
<agu10^> where should i put stuff and why do tutorials put them in 3 different places instead of one?
<khatri> HELP with SSH connection...please ! When I try to connect from my home to my office via ssh -X , it says something CONNECTION REFUSED and port 22 bla bla bla....
<awestroke> agu10^: the files in sites-enabled are loaded by the apache2 config. the files in sites-available can be enabled with the command a2ensite. Put global settings in the main config file, put site-specific settings in separate files in sites-enabled
<awestroke> agu10^: Apache can host several websites simultaneously. So we don't want it to parse everything as python if you have a site serving php too
<awestroke> khatri: add the -v flag to the ssh command. Are you sure port 22 is forwarded to your work computer?
<dragonz> hey gyus, i have an ubuntu vm, i can ping ineternet hosts/ips but i cannot install any package using apt-get... keeps saying "Failed to fetch"
<dragonz> anyone can help me out with this?
<wolfbyte> Yo all, does anyone know where I can get a gigantic list of internet radio stations that I could dump into Rhythmbox in one shot?
<khatri> awestroke: OKAY !
<awestroke> dragonz: go to software sources, open Download from: ->Other, click Select Best Server
<agu10^> awestroke: i want .py files and .psp files to work.
<wolfbyte> oh shit, net split, hang on
<agu10^> awestroke: in all websites. just like php does by default!
<dragonz> awestroke, sorry, forgot to mention that im running ubuntu server, not desktop
<awestroke> ah
<flintser> agu10^: general config goes to httpd.conf, i rarely use that, you can use sites-available default conf for your own site, duplicate "default" -> "mysite" and then do changes to "mysite". after that a2ensite mysite to enable it
<yeehaw> dragonz: What version are you running? cat /etc/lsb-release
<MarKsaitis> I have a package which is in a repo and I can't install it thorough apt-get. Somebody sugested me to use dpkg --force-conflicts to install it. The package doesnt conflict in a file level... anyways, long story. How do I go about it?
<bombard> hello world
<agu10^> flintser: why not edit the default site?
<dragonz> yeehaw, its 10.10.. i want to install few packages before i run a distro update for it
<agu10^> sites-available/default ... that's what tutorials edit
<flintser> agu10^: you can do that too but then you have no default page if you want to restart
<k1l_> !eol | dragonz
<ubottu> dragonz: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ankr> Hey guys. I recently installed 12.04 on an a Asus laptop. And suddenly I realize that apparently it is constantly downloading 10MB/sec for reasons I don't know. Is that expected behavior - and why is it doing it?
<yeehaw> dragonz: Support of Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat 10.10 was officially dropped on 10 April 2012.
<dragonz> ouch
<dragonz> so how can i install openssh-server to be able to run the distro update
<flintser> agu10^: i mean that it is the default conf you sshould at least copy it some where else to safety in case you want default config back
<zetheroo> trying to install ubuntu server 12.04 here and it's failing at Select and Install Software
<khatri> awestroke: do I have to install OpenSSH ?
<awestroke> dragonz: what kind of access do you have to this server?
<k1l_> dragonz: ssh should be installed if its an server install already
<zetheroo> it gets to trying to load tasksel and then fails
<awestroke> khatri: context please, what are you talking about
<dragonz> awestroke, VMware Player ..
<k1l_> dragonz: for everything else see the message from the bot. it explains your possible chances
<raphaelle> hello @all, can someone tell me what to do with this ? "linux-headers-generic
<raphaelle> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<MarKsaitis> how do I do dpkg --force-conflicts ? If my package is in one of apt-get repos?
<MarKsaitis> help ;]
<awestroke> dragonz: ah. well put your /etc/apt/sources.list on a gist
<arunkumar413> how to save the image without square border in inkscape
<khatri> awestroke: I want to connect from my home laptop (Ubuntu) to office PC (ubuntu) via ssh -X user@host\
<dragonz> awestroke, what does that mean? =)
<dragonz> on a gist?
<khatri> but it says CONNECTION REFUSED and something port 22 bla bla
<flintser> khatri: are you sure that sshd_config is properly setup? and firewall is not blocking connections?
<awestroke> dragonz: in terminal, do "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and then select the output, copy it with ctrl+shift+c, and paste it in a new gist on gist.github.com, the paste the URL here
<agu10^> why can't i edit "/etc/apache2/sites-available/default" E212: Can't open file for writing ???
<awestroke> agu10^: no permissions, use sudo
<flintser> agu10^: you need to sudo
<sburjan> Hello. How can I delete a stuck item in my Unity Taskbar ?
<khatri> flintser: i don't know sshd_config and firewall stuffs !
<awestroke> sburjan: which item?
<sburjan> awestroke: From an application I've uninstalled.. called Remmina
<awestroke> khatri: are you connecting to the office external IP?
<awestroke> sburjan: what happens then you right click the icon?
<flintser> khatri: if your office pc is at work, it is a high chance that theyre blocking port 22. you can try ssh 127.0.0.1 at the machine you are trying to connect to
<sburjan> awestroke: and I don't have a Unlock from Launcher option
<yeehaw> sburjan: Reinstall remmina and delete it maybe?
<agu10^> thanks!!
<sburjan> awestroke: nothing happens
<awestroke> sburjan: what happens when you drag the icon off the taskbar
<sburjan> awestroke: it returns back on the taskbar
<awestroke> ah nvm that never works
<wolfbyte> I believe that if Rhythmbox had some pre-loaded internet radio stations, it would make for a good first time user experience...
<awestroke> sburjan: did you log out and log in again? tried restarting?
<sburjan> awestroke: no, let me try now. brb
<jakey1> from the terminal how do you get to the native desktop viwer?
<flintser> jakey1: what do you mean? if you did ctrl+alt+f1 you can go back with ctrl+alt+f7
<jakey1> from the terminal how do you get to the native remote viwer on ubuntu
<sburjan> awestroke: ok, it worked, thanks
<jakey1> I use nautilus but I want to see the entire desktop
<jakey1> like a remote vewer
<jakey1> I did ask this question before but didnt get the answer
<jakey1> didnt understand
<awestroke> what do you mean more specifically?
<yeehaw> jakey1: Do you mean how to connect from the terminal of one pc to the desktop of another pc?
<awestroke> do you mean like "xdg-open ." ?
<flintser> i don't get what you're trying to do jakey1, sorry :( nautilus is file manager i don't get how you couldnt go to desktop from it or how it relates to terminal
<jakey1> yeehaw, yes
<yeehaw> !vnc | jakey1
<ubottu> jakey1: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<BlackDalek> does anyone here know anything about encoding video files for DVD? I have matroska mkv files I want to convert to vob files for DVD
<awestroke> yeehaw: doesn't openssh support x forwarding though=
<awestroke> ?
<yeehaw> awestroke: That's also true, do we have a ubottu thing for that?
<awestroke> no idea
<yeehaw> jakey1: Look into this: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12755/how-to-forward-x-over-ssh-from-ubuntu-machine
<syntroPi> ssh -Y
<jakey1> yeehaw, im not sure how to install it. There is a native remote desktop viewer preinstalled  on ubuntu 12.04
<jakey1> ?
<arunkumar413> how to save the image without square border in inkscape
<awestroke> arunkumar413: google it. very unrelated to #ubuntu
<yeehaw> jakey1: Ehm, what do you mean?
<awestroke> jakey1: try ssh x forwarding
<awestroke> as yeehaw linked
<syntroPi> arunkumar413, maybe you meant document settings from file menu?
<jakey1> Well I the X11 is working so for example I can view gedit remotley through the terminal
<jakey1> I want to view virtual box with a vm on it
<Meme> Hi, could anybody point me in the right direction on getting a separate USB numeric keypad to work under 12.10? Works fine and out-of-the-box under Windows, but Ubuntu seems to get confused, switching between number and cursor mode on every keystroke.
<jakey1> I just did it
<jakey1> It is reallly slow to load up cirtual box through x11
<jakey1> virtual
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  i use DeVeDe for making DVD video ISO images i can burn to dvd
<ankr> Hey guys. Have anyone ever experienced that ubuntu goes crazy downloading? I don't what or where it's downloading from, I can just see that it is constantly downloading 10MB/sec. It's 12.04 LTS recently installed.
<ankr> I've tried different network monitoring tools, but I'm unsure what to look for.
<ankr> Although I can see that there's definetly something going on.
<aymen> hello
<yeehaw> ankr: Are you installing updates perhaps or have a torrent client running?
<UbuntuUser> hello people
<UbuntuUser> Question. Is it.possible to install Ubuntu Desktop on Android using a third party app?
<Meme> ankr: Open a terminal and list all network connections using "ss -p".
<dr_willis> UbuntuUser:  theres those Ubuntu In a vm/chroot thing in the android marketplaces
<dr_willis> those run on top of android.
<jakey1> why is it so slow
<jakey1> on x11
<jakey1> ?
<k1l_> UbuntuUser: for most devices there are chroot installs. but first: that is not like a real install and second: that is not supported in here
<UbuntuUser> I want to run Ubuntu via external HD. Then run the WINDOWS INSTALLer which will install on the EHD. How do I do it?
<agu10^> http://54.235.108.222/test.py mod_python is not working! WTF
<agu10^> how do i make mod_python work at all?
<dr_willis> UbuntuUser:  you mean run the Ubuntu Windows Installer (Wubi?)
<ankr> Meme, "ss -p" shows nothing that shouldn't be there. Except I don't know what these two are "gvfsd-http" & "ubuntu-geoip-pr".
<Guest71565> I could really use some help moving and installing XAMPP in /opt/
<ankr> yeehaw, I have no torrent client, and as far as I know I'm not downloading anything.
<ankr> yeehaw, I haven't been notified about any updates for ubuntu.
<dr_willis> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Fels> anyone here knwo why when I use import QtWebKit 3.0  then a webview component I get module "QtWebKit" is not installed
<Fels>  error
<k1l_> Guest71565: why not installing the packages that ship with ubuntu?
<UbuntuUser> <j
<k1l_> !rootirc > Guest71565
<ubottu> Guest71565, please see my private message
<Guest71565> clear
<Guest71565> quit
<UbuntuUser> <dr_willis> yeah. I am referring to WUBI
<k1l_> UbuntuUser: that doesnt work with your android device
<dr_willis> UbuntuUser:  best advice for wubi... stay away from it.. and no idea what this has to do with android
<yeehaw> ankr: Could you do 'top -n 1 | pastebinit' ?
<UbuntuUser> <dr_willis> noted. thanks.
<syntroPi> agu10^, have you ever tried to "curl -i http://54.235.108.222/test.py" ? its delivered as "Content-Type: text/x-python" by your Apache (mimetype) directly so it seems it wont invoke pyhton interpreter at all
<arunkumar413> i created an svg image with inkscape and it created with a border frame. how to delete that
<dr_willis> sure its not your image viewer thts just showing a frame?
<syntroPi> arunkumar413, have you read my suggestion?
<ankr> yeehaw, http://pastebin.com/D23TKLqb
<UbuntuUser> All I wish for Ubuntu is to run Windows progams without Wine. Somewhere in the future.
<yeehaw> ankr: That does not help :p, you could try something as nethogs to identify it
<kumpa> d
<kumpa> #odforce
<Ben64> UbuntuUser: thats literally impossible
<grizzay> Hey
<agu10^> where can i find help with apache???
<dr_willis> #apache   perhaps
<ankr> yeehaw, hmm I just pulled the wired connection and let it run on wireless instead... Traffic imediately dropped and seems to stay down.
<syntroPi> agu10^, #httpd
<joshu> I still can't get my Huawei E3276 modem working with ubuntu 12.04. If anyone can help me implement what's in this launchpad link https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/211095
<hatake> what answer ? What is the third word in the following list? elm odd not fruit drift snow heavy mindful
<agu10^> syntroPi: thanks
<DJones> hatake: Thats not an Ubuntu support question
<Xetius> arunkumar413, if it really has a border, and it's not the image viewer adding it, then either remove it with inkscape or use something like imagemagick to crop the image by the width of the border
<tziOm> Is there a ubuntu dev channel or something like it?
<ankr> yeehaw, putted the wired connection back in and traffic spikes again..
<ankr> it's weird.
<hatake> DJones, this What is the second word in the following list? tin six lid ninety zero hour final color?
<hatake> what answer ?
<DJones> hatake: This is Ubuntu support only
<k1l_> tziOm: #ubuntu-dev but im not sure if its the channel you want
<DanV> hello
<tziOm> k1l_, noone there
<luc4> Hi! I'm trying to install ubuntu on a netbook but when trying to boot from the usb pen driver I get that the bios image is completely screwed and nothing starts. Do you know a possible reason? Now I'm trying to install with wubi from Windows. Am I doing the correct thing?
<hatake> forumubuntu DJones Random Question (to ensure you are a human and not a spambot)
<hatake> What is the second word in the following list? tin six lid ninety zero hour final color
<tziOm> I have a kernel on 12.10 crash on me, and want to repoetr
<hatake> so ?
<k1l_> hatake: stop that. keep this channel clear for support
<dr_willis> luc4:  whats saying 'bios image is screwed?'
<luc4> dr_willis: the image on the screen at the beginning of the boot procedure is completely screwed.
<dr_willis> luc4:  a wubi install -  installs from within windows.. you boot the usb/flash to do a full/normal install.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> thats not a bios image.. thats the pymouth splash screen i imagine.
<k1l_> tziOm: #ubuntu-devel but read the topic when joining there
<luc4> dr_willis: I don't get to that screen.
<dr_willis> luc4:  so you did a wubi install? or a normal install?
<luc4> dr_willis: I'm currently tryint wubi, it has not finished yet. Just asking why that was happening... maybe something known.
<dr_willis> plymouth has issues with some video cards/chipsets
<DanV> I have a 2.5TB hdd - WDC WD25EZRX-00MMMB0  . If I hdparm -I the hdd, I get "device size with M = 1024*1024:     2384658 MBytes"  and "device size with M = 1000*1000:     2500495 MBytes (2500 GB)".  Fdisk lists it as 2199.0 GB .  After partitioning, if I do a "df" , I get" 2113787792 1K-blocks". Is my computer seeing the hdd properly ? I can write/read normally, but I seem to have lost 500GB from the disk size. df -h shows 2.0TB. output
<mvt007geek> i want to call an encryption function from kernel into a file system.but i don't know which encrypt function/functions i should call? i have been heard about dm-crypt but i found it only in documentations (in lxr site.)
<thiefy`> how would i go about changing my password for the login to the OS to a four character password? the normal "user accounts" thingy won't let me.
<amgarching> I dont find python-petsc4py package anymore. It is installed on one of my 12.04 LTS machines. I do not remembere where I got it. It definitely did exist http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/python/python-petsc4py   Any idea?
<thiefy`> this is just a lil netbook that doesn't need security. no one will get their sneaky paws on it so i want it to be a lil short password.
<agu10^> when i'm typing cd something/other/ how can i know what directories exist WITHOUT having to type another command?
<kewel> hi I'm running lubuntu .. is there a cool little memory meter that will sit down in my tray?
<dr_willis> thiefy`:  sudo passwd username
<agu10^> kind of a better autocomplete that lists more directories?
<gry1> kewel: try asking #lubuntu or #lxde
<kewel> =)
<jrib> agu10^: tap tab twice
<flintser> amgarching: add the proper repository?
<k1l_> agu10^: ls ?
<thiefy`> thanks dr_willis  looks like that worked.
 * thiefy` throws dr_willis a big cookie!
 * dr_willis sets thiefy` 's password to be 'password'
<agu10^> k1l_: ls is another command
<amgarching> flintser: the URL quotes universe. Universe is on by default.
<thiefy`> kewel,  yeah, they call them docks or something like that. just do a google search for xfce docks
<dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<flintser> amgarching: http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/petsc4py/
<flintser> amgarching: at least this has it deb http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu/ oneiric main universe
<k1l_> agu10^: i don get what you want
<thiefy`> he doesn't want a dock doctor. he wants a lil icon to show his memory.
<kewel> thiefy`: muchos gracias
<gry1> agu10^: press tab twice
<flintser> agu10^: ls -la
<simmerz> is there a sensible resolution to empathy continually telling me my accounts need to be authorised, even though they have been and it not giving me a mechanism to reauth?
<agu10^> gry1, jrib: thanks!!
<gry1> :-)
<thiefy`> i'm lovin this cairo dock. gets rid of the sadness of unity and just have one lil dock. yay.
<flintser> amgarching: did it help? that repo is for oneiric but it is there... maybe even the right version :)
<dr_willis> bah - run about 5 differnt docks..
<anew> /etc/default/grub where can i find this ?
<anew> i'm in cli
<anew> but where is this folder ?
<dawkirst> hi there, what's the best way to regulate the fans in my PC in Ubuntu? Is there a single package that can do this for me?
<dr_willis> anew:  you gave the full path to it... its in    /etc/default/grub
<dr_willis> anew:    ls -l /etc/default/grub
<k1l_> anew: you already mentioned the folder
<anew> hmmm sorry i am very new ....
<anew> when i ls
<anew> i dont see /etc/
<anew> i am in root $ (i think)
<anew> i just booted ubuntu
<anew> and went straght to cli
<dr_willis> anew:  whats the EXACT command you are using?
<anew> well first from root i type ls
<anew> and see
<anew> desktop, downloads, music, public, videos, documents, pictures, templates
<amgarching> flintser: thanks. I manually downloaded *.deb in dpkg -installed it. The "import petsc4py" fails still. Will investigate. Not sure why there is no package for precise.
<dr_willis> so thats your users home directory... notice the prompt  has a '~' in it?
<anew> yes i see that in the prompt
<syntroPi> anew "nano /etc/default/grub"
<dr_willis> anew:  and the command 'ls -l /etc/default/grub'  gives what?
<mvt007geek> i want to call an encryption function from kernel into a file system.but i don't know which encrypt function/functions i should call? i have been heard about dm-crypt but i found it only in documentations (in lxr site.)
<flintser> anew: it defaults to home directory. go "cd /" to root directory
<anew> ah yes
<anew> flintser
<dr_willis> if you give the full path to the file. it dosent matter where you are at.
<anew> there it is
<dragonz> so guys, i just ran an upgrade on my ubuntu server, do the files used to upgrade get deleted automatically?
<dragonz> or do i need to clean some stuff
<anew> :D
<anew> thanks everyone
<DanV> Seems my problem was related to MBR formatting instead of GPT. Thanks ! Have a great day !
<nearst> :)
<dr_willis> if this path stuff is confuseing. you may want to read up on bash fundamentals. ;)
<anew> yes i want to read all that, but want to set up the machine first
<anew> i'm trying to boot straight to cli
<anew> should i be using ubuntu or debian ?
<dr_willis> anew:  you tell us. ;) we dont know your needs.
<nearst> both not much diff
<DJones> !text | anew
<ubottu> anew: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<anew> ok well i use virtualbox
<flintser> debian has the setting to install without GUI, also ubuntu server defaults wihtout it.
<nearst> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<flintser> just saying :)
<anew> and just would like to mostly for now learn how to use it
<flintser> anew: you might just want to stick with *buntu. for first time users no gui can be a rocky path
<jakey1> how do I ping an ip adress at a specific port
<amgarching> flintser: ok. Seems to work. The failed import was an older error message. I wonder how I installed it on my previous "precise"...
<anew> crash and burn baby
<vedic> When I login to my server, I see a msg: You have new mail
<thiefy`> you've got mail!
<dr_willis> so read it. ;)
<thiefy`> you've got mail!
<thiefy`> yaaaay!
<FloodBot1> thiefy`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amgarching> is oneric newer or older than precise?
<vedic> How can I stop it? and how to find which program is sending mail? I don't have sendmail
<k1l_> vedic: type "mail"
<thiefy`> your sendmail technique no good.
<dr_willis> cron most likely sent you a message telling you it loves you.. and wants to sell you some viagra. ;P
<jakey1> anyone
<flintser> amgarching: maybe it was on some other repo you added or in the installation media :) dunno but good that you found what you needed
<dr_willis> jakey1:  check 'man ping' perhaps? ive never seen ping take a port argument
<flintser> oneiric is 11.10, precise is 12.04
<nearst> unless grab port banner, yes. ping usually on host.
<OerHeks> amgarching, older, O oneiric P precise  Q quantal R raring
<dhanu> >
<thiefy`> If you want to check if you can access a certain port on a remote machine then telnet is always a safe bet since it's built in to almost all operating systems.
<amgarching> thanks!
<vedic> k1l_: Why I am getting these mail? I see there are lot of emails from psad
<dhanu> ?
<thiefy`> or maybe a portscanner.
<thiefy`> ^ for jakey1
<k1l_> vedic: read the messages.
<vedic> k1l_: psad-alert
<k1l_> vedic: it says who is sending it and why
<jakey1> thiefy`, thanls
<vedic> k1l_: how can I configure it to send to my email id instead of root@user.com
<nearst> that require mta to configure
<flintser> vedic: no one has sent you mail to root@user.com its just default
<vedic> flintser: ok, I think psad is sending the alert information. Can it be configured to send to my email id?
<flintser> vedic: dunno, i have never done that
<jakey1> is the inet addres the ip adress in ifconfig?
<nearst> vedic, usually not too important unless ure in production server
<vedic> nearst: its production server.
<thiefy`> jakey yes. what else would it be?
<thiefy`> ure?
<thiefy`> did you just make up a word?
<thiefy`> are you allowed to do that?
<thiefy`> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<yeehaw> ankr: Did you try the tool?
<nearst> vedic, http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Install-ssmtp.html
<wiggmpk> So I am trying to create a launcher for minecraft, I made a script to use the proper Java version. If I run the script in a terminal it works fine.. I created a symbolic link to the script in /usr/bin (and if I run "minecraft" from the terminal it works fine) but in my minecraft.desktop file, when it runs the symbolic link from /usr/bin it errors with could not find or load main class.. What is the difference here? It should be running
<ankr> yeehaw, nethogs?
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: As what user do you run the file on the terminal and with what user on desktop
<yeehaw> ankr: yes
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: my user, IE not with sudo
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: Can you post your .desktop file contents to pastebuntu?
<ankr> yeehaw, I tried but I was only able to monitor wlan0 with it, couldn't get it to work with eth00
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: yup, gimme a sec
<yeehaw> ankr: Even when using 'sudo nethogs eth0'
<zetheroo> what is the command to find a directory ?
<yeehaw> ankr: ?
<jakey1> I have a vm of a server and I want to ssh into it, I have the ip address and pinged it an its ok but when I try to ssh into it it doesnt work?
<dr_willis> wiggmpk:  have your script cd to the proper directory of the game. it may need to be started from the games directory.
<nearst> sudo service sshd restart
<anew> man this is goind to sound idiotic, but when i type, delete and insert act completely screwy and letters appear
<yeehaw> jakey1: Did you install and start openssh server?
<jakey1> yep
<jakey1> I have it as port forwaded to 1056
<yeehaw> jakey1: On the VM, what does 'ps auxf | grep ssh' give you?
<dr_willis> zetheroo:  'find' or 'locate' to search for things
<wiggmpk> dr_willis: ill try that real quick
<nearst> ssh ip:port
<jakey1> yeehaw, what do you want to know
<ankr> yeehaw, "ioctl failed while establishing local IP for selected device eth0. You may specify the device on the command line."
<jakey1> I cant coppy and past it because I run through x11
<wiggmpk> dr_willis: your a life saver =P thanks mate that did the trick
<yeehaw> ankr: If you do ifconfig, which ethernet adapter has your ip?
<kewel> docky uses too much ram. =( sorry for the wrong chan.  noone's in #lubuntu
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: had to edit the script to cd to the game directory =) dr_willis is the man =P
<kewel> oh well
<yeehaw> jakey1: If the ssh server is really running
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: Nice :-)
<kewel> sup peeps
<ankr> yeehaw, I should maybe mention that I have multiple virtual machines running?
<ankr> yeehaw, wlan0 is the only one with a 192.168... IP. eth0 only has a IPV6 address.
<Adeeb> Where can can I get with installing FreeBSD, I'm unable to join the channel "##freebsd"?
<yeehaw> ankr: So for your internet connectivity for ipv4 adresses you are connected via wlan, correct? And that one is not causing the traffic, correct? What do your vms do that involve ipv6?
<ankr> yeehaw, Yes that sounds about right. VMS shouldn't do anything with ipv6, although one of them is functioning as dns server.
<yeehaw> ankr: Is it production? Else I would shutdown your vm's one by one and check which one is causing the traffic. After that, you can try running nethogs on the VM that is causing the traffic and you'll maybe have an answer
<marchdown> hello.
<marchdown> Does anyone know what system component catches keyboard-layout-switching key combo?
<ankr> yeehaw, that sounds like decent debugging - I will try to investigate that! thanks alot for your time, unfortunately I don't have more time before after hours.
<jakey1> is it pastebin for images
<DJones> !paste | jakey1
<ubottu> jakey1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yeehaw> ankr: I'll be online here, sent me a pm if you have fixed it and I'm unresponsive :-)
<ankr> yeehaw, I will do that! :) thanks again
<jakey1> DJones, for pics
<TomyLaptop> does libboost1.xy-dbg contain the debug symbols for all the libboost-*1.xy.z packages?
<DJones> jakey1: It tells you in ubottu's info
<raddy_> Hello Everybody
<raddy_> I found wubi based ubuntu 12 to be very slow in my system, especially app loading
<jakey1> yeehaw, imagebin.org/246390
<raddy_> are there any work arounds
<k1l_> raddy_: dont use wubi
<k1l_> raddy_: go for a native install on own partitions.
<DJones> raddy_: A wubi install will always be slower than a native install
<raddy_> K11: thats all known advise.
<yeehaw> jakey1: Ok, so the VM that the server is running on, can you connect to ssh via another computter on the same LAN?
<raddy_> Djones : already known, please don't give such boring advises, i am not a noob
<jakey1> yeehaw, nope
<yeehaw> !rules | raddy_
<ubottu> raddy_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<raddy_> many have told the speed difference is negligable
<jakey1> yeehaw
<wdp> i'm having a weird problem with ubuntu and lightdm.
<yeehaw> jakey1: Local firewall? Can you connect locally on the vm itself?
<jakey1> yeehaw, I can connect to the host from another computer but not the vm server
<wdp> I'm trying to make xfce the default session. I changed user-session in lightdm.conf to xfce. It doesn't care.
<k1l_> raddy_: wubi installs the ubuntu into a container in the ntfs partition.
<raddy_> But i am seeing huge slowness
<yeehaw> jakey1: That does not make sense, you are trying to connect to the vm rihgt?
<wdp> I removed the .dmrc which contains =ubuntu - It recreates that file and enters =ubuntu. I changed =ubuntu to =xfce. It changes on next reboot.
<jakey1> yes
<k1l_> raddy_: we are not responsible for anyone saying to you that its not slower and better than a real install. :/
<raddy_> K11: i know how wubi works
<wdp> I tried lightdm-set-defaults -s xfce - no change.
<k1l_> raddy_: sorry, but if you know everything and dont like the answers why are you asking?
<wdp> Apart from praying, anyone any idea what i could do? :)
<jakey1> yeehaw, from machine 1 to machine 2 works. From machine 1 to machine 2's vm server does not work
<raddy_> k11 : please read my comment correctly, nobody said it is better, but nobody said it is worse either
<yeehaw> jakey1: Aah, how did you configure the VM's networking? Is it bridged?
<yeehaw> jakey1: Or natted
<jakey1> NAT
<raddy_> I am looking for any tweeks to speed up a wubi install.
<deitario1> I just discovered Remastersys and it reminded me that I wanted to create a streamlined LiveCD/DVD and reinstall disc but it has too many limitations (nVidia binary drivers hard-disabled by Ubuntu's casper script, no option to choose text-mode installer, must use KDM or GDM, etc.)
<yeehaw> jakey1: Change it to bridged and retest
<ra7v> Ubuntu 12.04 wont start after manual restart... please help
<raddy_> Application start up is the main issue
<deitario1> Can anyone point me to a guide on how to do it manually enough to intervene and forcibly bypass these limitations?
<anew> sudo vi /etc/default/grub when i run this and try to edit the file i am not even able to type?
<anew> i have no idea...
<anew> i hit delete/insert
<jakey1> yeehaw, ssh: Could not resolve hostname foo: Name or service not known
<anew> and instead i get letters and numbers ?
<ra7v> Ubuntu 12.04 wont start after manual restart... please help
<yeehaw> jakey1: connect on ip
<vedic> I have about 500 emails sent by psad alert. How to bundle it and clean the mail logs? I am no longer running psad
<dr_willis> use the mail command and delete the messages
<jakey1> yeehaw
<rking> I work on a project that uses 10.4 as its production platform. I want to develop on the same system, but I also want some tools (like vim, tmux, etc) to be at bleeding edge versions. Am I best installing from their repos or is there a good backports system or something?
<jakey1> yeehaw, its timing out
<dr_willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<yeehaw> jakey1: on LAN?
<rking> dr_willis: (?)
<dr_willis> backports, ppa's or source  -
<luc4> Hi! I'm installing ubuntu and I got that it is impossible to install the bootloader in the specified location. Is there anything I can do to understand why?
<dr_willis> would be the general order of perferance i imagine.
<jakey1> yeehaw, I dont have lan only wireless
<ra7v> ?
<yeehaw> jakey1: LAN is local area network and it's your home network. Are you trying to ssh from in you local network?
<jakey1> yes
<jakey1> yeehaw, there is a special ip adress for the virtual box wm's when you do ifconfig
<jakey1> on the host machine
<Kimmono> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<luc4> Can I use any partition for installing the bootloader?
<ra7v> not much help here :(
<dr_willis> luc4:  normally grub goes on the MBR of the HD you are booting for a normalinstall
<Physicist> Why I guess that the Unity 2D is so much beautifull than 3D?
<dr_willis> ra7v:  clarify what 'wont start' means
<anew> does vi act differently than nano ?
<Physicist> I really think so!
<dr_willis> anew:  vi is a totally differnt text editor.. so yes..
<ra7v> I've been using Ubuntu 12.04 with no problems for the past 2 months. A few hours ago, when i restarted my PC, it just hang with black screen for more than 10 minutes. So I did a hard reset by pressing the power button for a few seconds. However, when I startup the PC, Ubuntu loads till the Ubuntu logo with 5 dots under it, then remains there forever. Tried several times with same result.
<k1l_> ra7v: errormessages? i cant just guess what is not starting
<luc4> dr_willis: I selected /dev/sda7 but it is failing to install. Can I get a hint on why it failed?
<yeehaw> jakey1: Can you give me: 'ifconfig | pastebinit' from the host?
<dr_willis> luc4:  normally you would put grub on /dev/sda  not sda7
<ra7v> i tried Boot-Repair recommended repair, but it didnt solve the problem.
<luc4> dr_willis: but won't that erase data on the disk?
<dr_willis> ra7v:  you see the grub menu? try the recovery/rescue  options to look at the error mesages
<dr_willis> luc4:  Grub goes on the MBR of the hard drive you are booting. thats how it works
<dr_willis> the MBR is not the data on the disk
<luc4> dr_willis: wikipedia will help understand :-) thanks
<dr_willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<anew> dr_willis ok it's weird thanks
<dr_willis> grub goes on the mbr of the disk.. not the mbr of a partion on the disk
<ra7v> i dont see grub menu, it just gets stuck at that purple screen
<dr_willis> except in some special cases
<dr_willis> ra7v:  hold the shift key down when it boots.. to let you see the grub menu
<Physicist> Unity 3D is annoying.
<dr_willis> you may want to also try fscking the filesystems from a live cd.
<luc4> dr_willis: thanks!
<dr_willis> Physicist:  how vague.. as of 12.10 there is no unity2d
<jakey1> yeehaw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1639304/
<yeehaw> jakey1: And your vm, what kind of ip does it have?
<flintser> unity is what made me change from ubuntu to mint :/
<Physicist> dr_willis: I know that. I'm in 12.04 now.
<jakey1> yeehaw, How do you mean
<flintser> is there any support channel for ubuntu phone yet :) cant wait to try it
<yeehaw> jakey1: If you do the same command on the vm instead of the host
<yeehaw> jakey1: What do you get?
<dr_willis> !phone
<ubottu> Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<ra7v> here's the url boot-repair gave me to ask for help. i'll try restarting now and see if i can get the grub menu to come up. paste.ubuntu.com/1639118/
<ra7v> i'll be back in a bit, currently running ubuntu from usb, so need to restart
<ra7v> thanks
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys, How to find one particular process how many open files is there for that process. ?
<vladino> :-D http://www.buzzfeed.com/mattbellassai/the-most-wtf-pictures-of-people-posing-with-animals
<jakey1> yeehaw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1639321/
<DJones> vladino: WHat does that have to do with Ubuntu support?
<vladino> for fun only, no support needed at this time by me. cheers
<tziOm> How can I prevent ubunto (12.10) from loading radeon display drivers?
<DJones> vladino: Don't post things like that in here, its a support channel only
<ra7v> hi i'm back... oi'm on the recovery menu, which do i choose? resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary
<luc4> dr_willis: now the installation seems to be fine, but when I try to boot I get that no boot disk is available. Can I fix this somehow from the USB live ubuntu?
<yeehaw> jakey1: So the host has 10.0.2.15 and the vm 192.168.122.1 ? That's not gonna work
<yeehaw> jakey1: create a bridged ip instead of nat and reboot the vm
<Physicist> I need help. Some programs just does not open/start in my 12.04: Tweak, GParted, Compiz and more. And one package is with problem: ALSA. How fix it (ALSA) with -dpkg, and how can I fix the others programs problem?
<ra7v> hi i'm back... i pressed shift when ubuntu was booting, then chose the recovery mode, then arrived to the recovery menu, which do i choose? resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary?
<jakey1> yeehaw, ok but asit now I can connect to the internet via nat, when I put it on bridfged I could not?
<Physicist> ra7v, for what?
<yeehaw> jakey1: You have to specify a different ip then, one from your real network
<jakey1> yeehaw, ok how do I do that
<ra7v> Physicist , I've been using Ubuntu 12.04 with no problems for the past 2 months. A few hours ago, when i restarted my PC, it just hang with black screen for more than 10 minutes. So I did a hard reset by pressing the power button for a few seconds. However, when I startup the PC, Ubuntu loads till the Ubuntu logo with 5 dots under it, then remains there forever. Tried several times with same result.
<ra7v> So i tried Boot-Repair recommended repair, but it didnt solve the problem. here's the url it gave to ask people for help.
<ra7v> paste.ubuntu.com/1639118/
<ra7v> someone said i should try recovery mode, but i dunno what to choose nect
<ra7v> so i pressed shift when ubuntu was booting, then chose the recovery mode, then arrived to the recovery menu, which do i choose? resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary?
<yeehaw> jakey1: Look online: https://blogs.oracle.com/fatbloke/entry/networking_in_virtualbox1
<Physicist_> ra7v: Did you make any driver installation recently?
<ra7v> nope, no driver installation
<Physicist_> ohh.. I cannot help you. sorry!
<ra7v> anyone?
<anew> so if i have say 2 virtual machines each running ubuntu... .can i use different proxies on each one?
<anew> or can my host machine only have one at a time ?
<Umair> hi guys!
<Umair> here's my question… can we create alias for folder names?
<Umair> short alias
<ra7v> ?
<ra7v> so i pressed shift when ubuntu was booting, then chose the recovery mode, then arrived to the recovery menu, which do i choose? resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary?
<jpds> ra7v: Well, which one do you want?
<ra7v> jpds: i dunno, someone told me i should go into recovery mode to check for the error. ubuntu gets stuck at the purple screen with ubuntu logo ad 5 dots under it whenever i start it. this started happening after i did a hard reboot when it got stuck while restarting. i did a boot-repair but it did not help. paste.ubuntu.com/1639118/
<Umair> I want to create "dev" alias for "Development" folder name. Can I do that?
<ripthejacker> how to use drag and drop in nautilus
<ripthejacker> ?
<elemay2> hi guys, im trying to install a second network card for bonding on a vlan. the devices get bonded, but on boot there is no dhcp release. if i do service networking restart i get an dhcp lease. what do i wrong?
<ripthejacker> i.e to drag from one window and drop to another window of nautilus
<jakey1> yeehaw, I see your point, I not clear how to change vbox inet adress
<yeehaw> jakey1: Log into it and edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ripthejacker> i'm using quantal
<jpmh> I have an lubuntu  system in which the nm-applet is putting up the message that the network is disconnected and then for some reason exiting - it tells me that there are networks available etc, also tells me I can select one using network menu - but exits so I can not connect - any ideas?
<melkor> How do I check what my touchpad hardware is?
<zetheroo> what is the latest version of Qemu for Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<pitoow> nowadays, what is the best program i can install on ubuntu to download mp3's ?
<yeehaw> pitoow: Spotify
<yeehaw> pitoow: But it's more streaming
<yeehaw> pitoow: And you need a premium account
<xpati90x> ciao
<yeehaw> !warez | pitoow
<ubottu> pitoow: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<pitoow> yeehaw, hum... i
<yeehaw> pitoow: Or did you mean legal mp3's?
<ra7v> reinstalling... seems like no options left
<pitoow> yeehaw,legal or not..
<yeehaw> pitoow: Ubuntu one has a music store which you can use
<yeehaw> pitoow: https://one.ubuntu.com/
<nearst> hi ppl
<eric_hungern> hello. i have a problem with themes. i have ubuntu 12.04 and when i try to use orta theme it is not set for the small windows but when i maximize the window theme works good
<pitoow> yeehaw, I used to use frostwire
<eric_hungern> theme problem is metacity problem or gtk problem??
<yeehaw> pitoow: Piracy is not allowed
<melkor> Why would avahi daemon be using 50% of my cpu?
<zetheroo> what command will show me the running version of Ubuntu?
<yeehaw> melkor: Where do you see that?
<melkor> yeehaw: top
<aguu> every time i try ubuntu again, i fall back to having to hack and mess with config files
<aguu> instead on windows, everything runs! poorly but it mostly works
<yeehaw> melkor: Could you do 'top -n 1 | pastebinit' and give me the link?
<aguu> fixing is just reinstalling
<jpmh> aguu: please be specific - what do you need o hack and mess with and why?
<melkor> yeehaw: It was using 100%, I restarted the daemon and it was usng 50% for about a minute and now it is running ok.
<aguu> jpmh: had to edit zone files for DNS setup... that sucks
<melkor> So I could paste the top output but the daemon isn't there.
<aguu> jpmh: had to look at named logs in order to even notice there was an error
<jpmh> aguu: why did you need to edit them - what was not working?
<yeehaw> melkor: If you see it running 100%, it is only one core/thread if you have a multi-core cpu probably. I have no idea why in your specific case it was misbehaving, do you see anything in the logs?
<zetheroo> ok, having absolutely no luck finding out which version of Qemu is running here ... any takers?
<jpmh> aguu: I run literally hindreds of linux systems and can not remember the last time I needed to edit a zone file unless I was doing something VERY strange
<cvele> can anyone help me with MyPhoneExplorer installation? (ubuntu 12.04 x86_64) Thanx
<yeehaw> aguu: Don't you mean resolv.conf ?
<aguu> no
<aguu> i am running a DNS server
<aguu> on windows I get a nice UI
<yeehaw> aguu: Lol, but you would have to edit zones in Windows too if you want to add or remove records
<aguu> nope
<jpmh> aguu: what dns server?  And is is serving other machines or just itself
<aguu> not hacking text files at least.
<aguu> it's going to serve others through the internet
<yeehaw> aguu: What's the difference? The only difference as far as I'm concerned is that it's more work to edit in a gui
<jpmh> aguu: 1) why are you running a DNS server and 2)  what do you need to set when running a server under ubuntu that you do not need to set using windoze, 3) is it the authoritive server for some zone(s)?
<melkor> yeehaw: nothing strange in the logs for avahi there was a message 1 hour ago, I think when I rebooted.
<jpmh> yeehaw: and aguu  I tend to dind when it is things like a zone file that it is MUCH safer and more powerful to use a decent editor that a gui
<yeehaw> melkor: I don't know then
<yeehaw> jpmh: agreed
<jpmh> aguu: I would also add that typically anything that is in a text file and can be edited is MUCH easier to automate and backup etc
<Peanut> Hi, is it still possible to run Ubuntu 12.04 without network-manager? I've got a cluster of 42 compute-servers to manage, and I would like to be able to stick to /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interface. In 10.04, I just made sure network-manager never got installed, but with 12.04 I get the dreaded 'waiting another 60 seconds for network configuration' on boot, even though the network is configured just fine.
<jpmh> aguu: I am by no means a windoze expert but it is interesting to note that Microsoft use unix to run their dns servers, not windoze
<yeehaw> Peanut: I'm assuming you use desktop? On server we mostly remove resolvconf and do excactly what you just said
<melkor> When I run a program with alt-f2 is there a way to get terminal type output, because the program doesn't run and I'm not sure why. It starts up and I see a splash screen though. Also it will run from the cmd line.
<aguu> jpmh: i don't need to automatize. i just wanted a simple UI to edit my DNS ... on windows it worked fine
<albroz> hello, have any of you lost any files just like puffffff
<albroz> ?
<jrib> melkor: try ~/.xsession-errors
<jpmh> aguu: how much simpler can it be than to add a couple of lines to a zone file?  What does a gui do for you in a case like this, surely you need to add the entries and what else is there?
<k1l_> albroz: is there a support issue behind that question?
<jpmh> aguu: what file(s) are you needing to edit and what zone entries are you needing to edit
<albroz> hmmm .... no error msg or nothing, had files in the /var/www and now they are gone, the index still exist, the folders still exist ... all in them is gone :( and scalpel found none :(
<yeehaw> aguu: And off course you know enough about DNS to not have to use a Wizard I hope
<albroz> happened twice
<yeehaw> aguu: Then you should'nt be running a DNS server at all
<albroz> once while running from an SD card, the other from the hdd ....
<yeehaw> aguu: s/Then/Else/
<melkor> jrib: some window manager error, strange. Glad it works from the terminal at least.
<jrib> melkor: what is it?  Do you want to pastebin?
<jpmh> yeehaw: TY for saying that - I was sort of wanting to say it - also sort of smelling a troll - but I 100% agree with you - if you don't understand DNS well enough that a quick edit using vi/emacs or whatever  is so simple you really should not run it - Actually even as owner of 6242 domains we do not run our own servers - it makes little sense
<jpmh> aguu: realistically why are you running your own authorititive servers - it is always a risk since you really should have two at largely separate locations
<yeehaw> jpmh: :-)
<albroz> hmm NM, perms hingy went crazy, fixed ...
<albroz> thanks and out
<jpmh> aguu: you also gave the impression that there were MANY things - is there anything else or is it just that you prefer a GUI for setting up zone files?  And, btw, there probably is a gui for it if you look
<yeehaw> jpmh: gedit or something ;-)
<zetheroo> is there any way I can install Qemu 1.2.0 from the quantal repos onto a precise machine?
<jpmh> yeehaw: ty for that laugh - yes - I guess gedit is a GUI for text files - never thought of it that way before, :)
<jpmh> zetheroo: I would suggest against it generally - it has been my experience that back-porting things that are as complex as qemu is probably not the greatest - what's wrong with the older one?
<ripthejacker> how can i achieve drag and drop on ubuntu using nautilus?
<ripthejacker> i'm using quantal
<zetheroo> jpmh: we have been trying to get a backup script working .. but we need to test it on a newer version of Qemu than 1.1.2
<jrib> ripthejacker: it does that by default.  What are you trying to do exactly?
<ripthejacker> sorry  my question made no sense
<ripthejacker> i want to copy folder/file from one window to another
<ripthejacker> jrib, so where do i drag it to?
<ripthejacker> the sidebar?
<OrgMental> ripthejacker, did you try to right-click and drag?
<jpmh> zetheroo: I would suggest if testing is that important and it is so specific that you avoid what you are suggesting - have you tested with virtualbox?
<jrib> ripthejacker: i drag it to the white space in the folder or directly to a folder icon
<bennypr0fane_> hello, I have trouble playing a DVD with VLC and/or Gnome Mplayer, it says "could not open device /dev/dvd"
<LoneTrooper> try smplayer its better
<LoneTrooper> get it from ubuntu sotware center
<ripthejacker> jrib, i want to move it across different windows
<jrib> ripthejacker: yes
<aguu> yeehaw, jpmh: i wanted to make a DNS server. Windows does the job. Linux is only for hackers. This applies to almost everything, not just DNS.
<LoneTrooper> u mean programs lacks user interface like windows apps?
<aguu> The UI shows me exactly which values I am allowed to add, and does not allow for syntax errors or other stupid mistakes.
<LoneTrooper> yeh linux mostly its about typing commands in terminal
<aguu> there are drop downs, and helpful tips and advices.
<bennypr0fane_> LoneTrooper: but apart from the consideration of which is better, it should work in these players just as well shouldn't it?
<LoneTrooper> well its all free so it lacks features
<jpmh> aguu: clearly you are merely trolling - if you understand dns well enough to be able to set it up right you would be able to do it more quickly with an editor than a gui - you would also know that rarely does it make sense not to outsource this
<aguu> on linux, i have to search everywhere on the internet in order to solve SIMPLE SYNTAX errors in the config files.
<ripthejacker> jrib, when i drag it foldr icon it just opens a new instance of nautilus
<jrib> ripthejacker: where are you dragging it to?
<LoneTrooper> well yes ture dat
<ripthejacker> *onto folder icon
<LoneTrooper> true
<jrib> ripthejacker: and what are you dragging?
<ripthejacker> the icon on the sidebar
<ripthejacker> a folder
<aguu> jpmh: i don't need to understand dns well enough. I can learn by doing, AND i don't really need to know or remember how to set up dns. It is done once.
<yeehaw> aguu: Wow, never knew I was a hacker
<jpmh> aguu: as I said - you clearly do not understand it well enough - but why on earth are you running your own authoritive servers - and do you really have TWO separatel locations to do this from - and if so, how are you administering the remote one with the GUI safely?
<jrib> ripthejacker: that's not the behavior I see here.  I open two nautilus windows, select a folder on the left, drag it to a folder on the right, and the directory is moved
<ripthejacker> jrib, i want to move a folder from my usb drive to a folder in my home folder how will i do it?
<aguu> jpmh: now if you're implying that a user should be completely separated from a power user, then that's just showing the problem that linux has. It's always either be a hacker or be an ignorant user and call support or your linux hacker friend.
<jrib> ripthejacker: you can also open up a new pane in nautilus, maybe that's easier to work with?
<ripthejacker> ok the windows are maximised
<ripthejacker> so no left and right
<yeehaw> aguu: trolling much
<bennypr0fane_> aguu Linux works better for "people who know" indeed. thast term not implying any judgement whatsoever :-) If you know more, you're better off with Linux, and it'll still require you to learn. If you "don't know stuff", and you're fine with all the limitations, Windows might very well suit you better
<aguu> jpmh: on linux you HAVE to hack and be an expert, or spend countless hours investigated how to hack it.
<jrib> ripthejacker: go to view -> extra pane
<LoneTrooper> try pacman filemanager it allows easily managing files with admin rights
<thaurwylth> I am not sure about that assesment.
<jamie236> Hello, I'm having some troubles with wireless (I posted a detailed debug output on ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12505523#post12505523). Where would be a good place to ask for help (except #ubuntu) ?
<LoneTrooper> its easier than using terminal with sudo command
<thaurwylth> Considering the current state of Ubuntu and current state of Windows.
<jpmh> aguu: no - that is not what I am saying at all - but what I would say is that if your domains are important then it is VERY important that they be right at the DNS level and if you don't understand it fully then you should not touch it.  I can probably manage to do brain surgery, how complex can it be, with a GUI, but you know, I wouldn't
<aguu> bennypr0fane_: you really think memorizing the syntax of DNS zone files is a very useful skill, if it wasn't for linux requiring you do so?
<yeehaw> jamie236: Are there any wireless networks around?
<ripthejacker> jrib,i know that , so i should have only one window of nautilus open at a time
<LoneTrooper> oops sry its pcmanfm that software
<jrib> aguu: let's get back to support.  Do you have a support issue that we can help you with?
<jamie236> yeehaw: yes, dozens. I'm connected to one right now.
<nearst> jamie236, http://pleph.appspot.com/init/posts/view/2657865
<aguu> jpmh: wow, this must be rocket science. that explains why i can totally manage just fine on windows. that's a poor excuse.
<ripthejacker> i.e i cannot drag and drop across different windows
<jpmh> aguu: there is not much to memorize since the files are full of examples - and I certainly would not run any domain I cared about on an OS as insecure as windoze - remember even Microsoft doesn't
<nearst> aww
<jamie236> thanks nearst , but I tried that already.
<jrib> ripthejacker: well if you don't have them maximized, but have them smaller so you can see both at the same time, can you then drag between them?
<aguu> jpmh: you should accept linux' flaws. It's understandable, since it is a much smaller company than microsoft and apple, the only two big competitors.
<jrib> jpmh: please just drop it
<bennypr0fane_> aguu I think yes, definitely useful. I you deal with these things regularly/you have this kind of problems to solve, obviously it's good if you know all that
<LoneTrooper> well im new to linux and i need to know if theres a need to install anti virus software on linux distribution like xubuntu?
<jpmh> aguu: you don't have that second server do you?  and as to flaws - the fact that Microsoft chooses to run their DNS on unix should tell you which is the more appropriate system - there is mo question Windoze is better for grabbing games, games are written for Windoze
<nearst> jamie236, most ppl solve by those fix. echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<jamie236> nearst: Tried that, nothing changes.
<bennypr0fane_> aguu one very, very important aspect of Linux is that it IS NOT a company
<LoneTrooper> the only reasonable antivir i found its avast but it was relased in 2009 :/
<jpmh> LoneTrooper: there is little need for an anti-virus unless you want to protect mail that passes through your system on the way from one windoze system to another
<jrib> aguu, jpmh, bennypr0fane_: merits of windows vs. linux usability > elsewhere please (#ubuntu-offtopic for example.  I'll kick further offtopic discussion here.
<LoneTrooper> no updates from this time
<bennypr0fane_> DVD/media player anyone? other than trying a different program?
<jpmh> LoneTrooper: reason for that is there really is no need
<LoneTrooper> well i dont share INTERNET connection with anyone then the answer is no?
<bennypr0fane_> jrib alright, it's offtopic - dropping it
<yeehaw> bennypr0fane_: VLC /mplayer ?
<LoneTrooper> lol good to know
<bennypr0fane_> yeehaw, yes
<nearst> jamie236, try manual install http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/01/wifix-detect-and-install-wireless-card.html
<jpmh> LoneTrooper: even if you did I would not worry - having said that, clearly do not install any unsigned applications and set your system to grab and install all security patches
<LoneTrooper> oh i do that
<jamie236> nearst: I'll give it a shot now. Thanks for helping me.
<jpmh> LoneTrooper: one of the great things about Linux, despite what aguu believes is that there are MANY more people checking the source than there are in Windoze - this is the great advantage of open source
<LoneTrooper> and the thing that protect linux based os is the password right? thats why its safe i assume everything needs password to work
<marcell> hi can you help me ,im installed gnuradio but i cant found where or how to run it ,im new to linux
<nearst> idk why sometime my box "unclickable"
<bennypr0fane_> beware guys, restricted area (TOPIC)
<LoneTrooper> about that being open source can hackers take advantage of that too its sounds dangerous i mean they can spot bugs in source and use them
<nigorex> hello
<jpmh> LoneTrooper: not really the password as much as the facts that: 1) the system grew from Unix which was designed to be a connected, multi-user system with security from day one and 2) being open source there are so many people checking and patching
<nigorex> how are you  guys
<nearst> nigorex, fine ty. hbu
<nigorex> im good thx
<yeehaw> LoneTrooper: That actually makes linux more secure to an extent, bugs are fixed much faster because of community efforts. Windows can sometimes take very long.
<LoneTrooper> yeh thats good people are committing their time to make free stuff work great
<jpmh> LoneTrooper: you are right - in theory a hacker could see the open source and use it for bad ends - the good news is that it doe snot seem to happen because there are more good guys and they work faster
<nigorex> is there someone to give some advice on ubuntu
<DJones> nigorex: Just ask your question, thats the best of starting
<family> hi
<cvele> hi, can anyone help me with MyPhoneExplorer installation? (ubuntu 12.04 x86_64) Thanx
<family> no body here
<bennypr0fane_> I was thinking maybe /dev/dvd might not actually mapped to my optical drive. But in that case, the drive wouldn't start acting when I tell the Media player to open a disc, right?
<nigorex> i want to get my internet configured on my laptop
<LoneTrooper> well yes thass true
<jpmh> LoneTrooper: I remember years ago needing a locksmith and I was amazed how quickly he picked the lock - I said to him, why would I use a lock at all if it is that simple, he answered that he had been a cop for 12 years before a locksmith and had never seen a case where a criminal had picked a lock - he said they were not willing to make the investment
<nigorex> cause it so slow and it crash my lappy
<bennypr0fane_> nigorex nobody even talks about ubuntu, what would make you think you'd get advice about it here?
<LoneTrooper> what it has to do with that :III
<bennypr0fane_> nigorey just kidding, sorry
<nigorex> your awrite
<jpmh> LoneTrooper: also consider Apple who sometimes takes weeks and weeks to release patches when something is disclosed like the ssl-bug - linux had it fixed the next day, Windoze took till the next patch-tuesday and Mac took months
<LoneTrooper> its that because there r not that many bad guys?
<fari> heeeeyyyyyyyyyyyy
<bennypr0fane_> fari and heeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyy to you toooooo!
<nearst> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LoneTrooper> if thats true then its good to be Linux user i assume
<fari> benny
<jpmh> LoneTrooper: I think it is because smart people tend to be smart and chose to be good guys - being a bad guy is for the lazy and not so smart
<dariusz> Hi all. I have problem with php version. I'm using Ubuntu 12.10. I've had 5.4.6 version from ubuntu official repository. Then I want to update, add ondrej repository and after update I have version 5.4.11. Unfortunately I need version 5.4.8. WHat can I do? When I test what versions are available there are only these two on the list. Any ideas?
<fari> hi benny
<LoneTrooper> well things that are done for passion have more value than things made for money
<nigorex> is there someone to help a newbie
<nearst> throw out questions
<fari> no one
<LoneTrooper> well yeh but that mostly applies for computing not in real world
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jpmh> nigorex: there is also the absolute-beginners area
<nigorex> how to get squid working for my proxy
<bennypr0fane_> LoneTrooper n the current situation my guess is the bad tend to focus on the targets with the biggest marketshare, because where you have moire comnputer s to hack, more people to scam and exploit, simple as that
<jamie236_> nearst: No luck. (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1639515/ , if i run wifix as su, i get please sure without su) Do you have any other suggestions (or do you know where I could ask for help) ?
<bennypr0fane_> nigorex do explain what is squid
<nigorex> a proxy
<jpmh> LoneTrooper: I do not agree - I think that the evidence is clear that it applies to the software world too - this is why the open source worls tends to be more secure
<bennypr0fane_> fari what is your question? what you need?
<nearst> nigorex, usually after sudo apt-get install squid , then squid -z and squid -Ncd1 as i remember
<LoneTrooper> yeh windows is more vulnerable just because of its popularity
<nigorex> anyway my question how to get the best of internet from ubuntu
<fari> me
<fari> donet speak english good
<bennypr0fane_> fari yes you
<bennypr0fane_> jsut ask
<bennypr0fane_> *just
<fari> what
<fari> ?
<msch> hey, anyone here using cgroup-bin and trying to assign things started by upstart to cgroups?
<bennypr0fane_> fari state your business, say what you want
<LoneTrooper> so many ppl here i wonder i all of them r active
<fari> h dont understand
<bennypr0fane_> nigorex what you mean "out of the internet"?
<bennypr0fane_> Lonetrooper prolly not, always like that
<nigorex> get a good connection
<LoneTrooper> yeh
<bennypr0fane_> better like that, makes it easier to follow a conversation
<nigorex> squid command not wroking at all
<fari> benny ok
<fari> but
<nigorex> as if all the system is corrupted with worm and so on
<bennypr0fane_> nigorey the way I see it, either you have a working connection or you don't - unless we're talking of a bad wifi signal
<fari> what do you speak about this room benny
<dariusz> Anybody can help how to force php specific version?
<nigorex> i have wifi
<bennypr0fane_> so I mean apart from factors that lie with your ISP, not a question of quality on your end
<jpmh> nigorex: you need to be specific about what is working and what is not - I smell another troll - sadly I need to leave so can not stay to watch the fun
<bennypr0fane_> nigorex well do you get a signal?
<nigorex> yeahhhhhhhh
<nigorex> modem+router
<bennypr0fane_> alright, then something must be configured wrong
<bennypr0fane_> describe yout network setup
<nigorex> can i configure the DNS  and other ip adress would do
<nigorex>  i ahve done in the past but done really remmmber now
<bennypr0fane_> you have admin access to the router?
<bennypr0fane_> you're gonna need all the proper config data
<nearst> jamie236_, lshw -class network
<nigorex> thats a big thing since i have install i cant get acess ..only to my isp modem
<nigorex> its so bad
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bennypr0fane_> fari you need to type my full nick if you want my attention. If you don't have a question for Ubuntu support, you're in the wrong place though
<bennypr0fane_> nigorex then probably you got the configuration wrong
<nearst> jamie236_, http://linuxplained.com/how-to-fix-wireless-problems-in-ubuntu-1204-precise-pangolin/
<nigorex> which one is it man
<nearst> nigorex, dhcp or static?
<nigorex> how to get it right please
<jamie236_> nearst:  here is lshw output (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1639540/), lots of more http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2115166. I'll track backports now.
<nearst> jamie236_, try with temp solution from last url i give + backports
<dhanu> Join #Ubuntu-Sragen
<k-stz> So I have a USB->Hdmiadapter->hdmi-tv setup. I want a 2nd monitor on that TV... can someone point me/ tell me what I have to do?
<bennypr0fane_> nigorex that link from nearst might also be interesting for you. I totally forgot about possible driver issues
<nigorex> hay are you there
<Squarism> What can you do with a ubuntu box that stops during boot after a new graphics card has been added?
<Squarism> ....its quite late.. like after applications and such are intialized
<nigorex> i did get it thx anyway  .. see ya
<nearst> Squarism, try with nomodeset?
<nearst> !nomodeset | Squarism
 * lasers Gets nearst nomodeset | Squarism <%)
<ubottu> Squarism: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<DJones> !test | DJones
 * lasers Gets DJones test | DJones <%)
<ubottu> DJones, please see my private message
<MoL0ToV> checking for X... no
<MoL0ToV> configure: WARNING: X Windows development tools were not found.
<MoL0ToV> configure: WARNING: Please install xlib-dev or xorg-x11-devel.
<MoL0ToV> configure: error: Cinelerra requires X Windows.
<MoL0ToV> howto fix?
<DJones> lasers: If thats a script, please turn it off
<Peanut> yeehaw: these are servers without keyboard or display, 42 of them in two racks. I remove resolvconf and network-manager, but on 12.04 I'm always getting 'waiting 60 more seconds for network configuration".
<jamie236_> nearst: No luck. Do you have any other suggestions?
<Sendoushi> hey guys. how can i set a static ip?
<jamie236_> nearst: Not sure if it helps, but this is not distribution/version specific problem. I cannot get it to work in debian stable or ubuntu 12.4.
<nearst> u using precise or quantal?
<nearst> MoL0ToV, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1667379&page=2
<BluesKaj> Sendoushi, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<BluesKaj> Sendoushi, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<Sendoushi> i've done something like that
<BluesKaj> oops , sorry for the dupe
<Sendoushi> trying one solution around that ...
<Sendoushi> i'm under a VM by the way
<Sendoushi> trying this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2010991
<nearst> jamie236_, if u wanna compile own module, u may look here by compat-wireless http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286503
<BluesKaj> Sendoushi, always tell the chat that you're in a VM first , then state your problem
<Sendoushi> sorry
<jamie236_> nearst: I'll give it a shot!
<Sendoushi> i don't know if this is working... it seems to me i don't have access to the internet
<Sendoushi> well it is working the ip so... i guess everything is ok
<bennypr0fane_> Sendoushi would it have to be done differently fron a VM than the "normal procedure"?
<Sendoushi> it doesn't seem to me... i've done everything as the "rules" say
<navneeth> Hi... I run 12.04 desktop, a couple of times I've noticed the network monitor displaying a lot of network activity (stuff being downloaded) and nethogs told me nothing more than the python was using up all that... any guesses what it could be. I don't have anything other than BOINC, Firefox and the Terminal running at the moment.
<Sendoushi> after following that tut i've showed everything worked
<Sendoushi> at least now i can access via the ip to the apache on the server on computers on the same network
<Sendoushi> which was i wanted
<Sendoushi> now i can just set a smb folder
<nearst> sometime mini ubuntu installer is more fun
<vmachine> just installed ubuntu 12 desktop.. loving it...hopefully i can still with a desktop version
<vmachine> tried older versions of ubuntu and ended up reformating
<navneeth> A repost, sorry
<navneeth> Hi... I run 12.04 desktop, a couple of times I've noticed the network monitor displaying a lot of network activity (stuff being downloaded) and nethogs told me nothing more than the python was using up all that... any guesses what it could be. I don't have anything other than BOINC, Firefox and the Terminal running at the moment.
<vmachine> how can i be sure that all of my drivers are loaded?
<nearst> look at lsmod
<nearst> or depmod -ae
<LoneTrooper> vmachine good that u mentioned that is there an application for linux based system that can show  all installed hardware something similar to windows device management?
<LoneTrooper> i just wonder
<nearst> hardinfo
<algorithm_redefi> i'm trying to install adobe flash player but i'm having some problems. any solution??
<LoneTrooper> oh i heard about that app
<ThinkT510> LoneTrooper: sudo lshw
<LoneTrooper> thx for remanding me that
<LoneTrooper> oh i try that to thinkT510
<nearst> algorithm_redefi, try sudo install flashplugin-installer
<jpds> nearst: You forgot apt-get.
<nearst> jpds, yup. sorry. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<LoneTrooper> wow a lot of date have been displayed in terminal using that command
<algorithm_redefi> install: missing destination file operand after `flashplugin-installer'
<LoneTrooper> its usefull
<W|cKeD> hi i forgot where i put my conky script :( but still my conky is running is it possible to know where i put the file? how?
<LoneTrooper> thats weird that xubuntu detected and installed all drivers for my hardware even it found my ZTE modem, i had just to install drivers for amd ari graphic card thats all
<vmachine> ZTE lol
<compdoc> weird
<vmachine> ZTE is the worst
<LoneTrooper> yeh cheap Chinese modem
<LoneTrooper> but it works lol
<vmachine> I worked with them i know ...
<LoneTrooper> without installing any drivers
<LoneTrooper> while windows 7 needs drivers...
<nearst> jockey do the work
<LoneTrooper> is that new meme thing?
<nearst> some app
<NastyNaz> I just came to say "tmux is the shit" and want to thank whoever recommended it to me the other day.
<nearst> byobu?
<lantizia> Lo, since both Cisco and Citrix "web meeting" software doesn't work natively on Linux (their clients are all windows/mac) - if I were to suggest an alternative to a company who uses either, what would I suggest?
<tortik> Is any software to see a voltage on a power supply?
<LoneTrooper> someone may be laughing ZTE but whats the difference between designed by western companies and the manufactured by Chinese and  designed by Chinese and the manufactured by Chinese
<nearst> chinese product is everywhere compete with eu/us
<LoneTrooper> everyone knows that
<LoneTrooper> look theres crisis in Europe why dont western companies move their companies to their countries and stabilize the situation to provide jobs for the people?
<LoneTrooper> instead of letting china grow larger
<LoneTrooper> and put at risk everyone
<nearst> they have a good "PR"
<LoneTrooper> but the overall quality...
<glphvgacs> is this ubuntu for users?
<luckymurali> hi all
<LoneTrooper> hi
<bennypr0fane_> LoneTrooper becasue western companies don't give a shit. You love to remain offtopic. don't you?
<LoneTrooper> yes benny why not
<Pici> LoneTrooper: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Please move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> !offtopic
 * lasers Gets Pici offtopic <%)
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<luckymurali> if I am running the below commands in terminal , I am able to get correct path
<luckymurali> export PATH=/home/trainee/flex/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<luckymurali> 	export JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/jdk1.6.0_29
<luckymurali>     export PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH
<LoneTrooper> lololoo no need to take that sudden actions
<luckymurali> but when I am saving these commands as a shell script IT is not setting correct path
<luckymurali> I dont know why
<nearst> sudo update-alternatives --config java ?
<ircfreak> hello
<bennypr0fane_> LoneTrooper I don't mind personally, but when the channel is crowded, it does make alot od unnecessary lines making the discussions hard to keep track of. besides. It's just the rulesglphvgacs
<luckymurali> nearst, even that also not working in my case :(\
<luckymurali> nearst, even that also not working in my case :(
<LoneTrooper> yes but its quiet most of the time..
<LoneTrooper> whatever
<jamie236> nearst: Thanks for all the help. Wireless is working now, but I have to stand next to router to get any signal.
<LoRez> I've got tigerrc saying 'Tiger_Check_INITTAB=N           # Fast', but tiger's cron job still complains about /etc/inittab being missing
<nearst> jamie236, that module have problem with low signal receptions. try googling more for improve wifi performance
<nearst> jamie236, u use compat-wireless method?
<jamie236> nearst: No, ath9k.
<nearst> oic. kk
<dscape> hi, I'm running ubuntu and it shows 88% memory usage in `free`
<dscape> however in top the max utilization i can find is 0.8%
<dscape> can anyone help me understand why this might be?
<marahin> Does Ubuntu have any built-in (OOTB) vnc server?
<k1l_> dscape: linuxatemyram.com explains why
<compdoc> OOTB?
<LoneTrooper> well it all depends how much RAM u have
<dscape> k1l_: lol
<compdoc> it has vino, which is desktop sharing
<k1l_> dscape: free does show several things. so there is explained what you are seeing
<mfilipe_> how can I install a package without the dependencies?
<mfilipe_> dpkg -i package.deb ... ?
<electron_> anybody installed gnome shell on ubuntu 12.04
<ryansipes> electron_: I have
<dscape> thanks k1l_ — great information and in a great format
<k1l_> electron_: im pretty sure someone did that
<dscape> helpful with a laught, thank you
<LoneTrooper> well its good to know that ubutu uses low ram and when u have like 4 gb then it doest use swap at all , its liek page file
<LoneTrooper> in windows
<electron_> ryansipes, but its not exactly the same environment as i get in fedora or arch
<electron_> for example the message tray
<electron_> and the lgoin managers
<k1l_> electron_: ubuntu changes some thinkgs with the shell
<nearst> aptitude install --without-recommends
<electron_> ryansipes: did you get the message tray
<joshu> anyone know how I can check if this patch has been applied to ubuntu desktop 12.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1639673/
<LoneTrooper> i think theres no difrence but it would be smart to put sort of system monitor in your taskbar to see how much os is using ram just to be sure
<electron_> k1l_, i installed for the gnome team ppa not from the repos
<TXRoadkill> I have a speed improvement tip for Ubuntu 12.10 users
<LoneTrooper> and cpu & network usage
<k1l_> electron_: but still there are some things from the shell that do interfere with the ubunut way of handling things.
<TXRoadkill> My old Dell Dimension 8400 has been really sluggish, especially the video.  I installed the new KDE 4.10 interface, and it has vastly improved the speed of Unity, believe it or not
<paiva> alguem portugues aqui ?
<LoneTrooper> i dont know what windows environment ur using but in xfce its easy to do so
<electron_> k1l_ ,okay ... hmm have you tried it ? do you know how to get the cool login screen from the actual gnome environment in ubuntu ?
<broknbottle> xfce ftw
<LoneTrooper> yes
<TXRoadkill> KDE looks pretty cool in its own right, but Unity works far better after the KDE installation.  Just thought I'd let you all know :)
<k1l_> electron_: no i dont.
<helmut_> hi
<TXRoadkill> Hi helmut_
<broknbottle> switched to xfce & dropped unity / pulse audio and no more issue with my htpc
<LoneTrooper> unity slows down pc check benchmark on internet and compare other window x environment while running games
<LoneTrooper> unity is slowing pc just because of visuals
<lasers> DJones, Pici: Sorry about that.
<MarKsaitis> apt-get eqvivalent of "dpkg --force-conflicts"????
<LoneTrooper> xfce just good enough u can customize it and works fast
<LoneTrooper> i will give u that likn 28
<BluesKaj> TXRoadkill, not to start a flameer , but to each is own ,,I find KDE much more flexible than Unity
<LoneTrooper> w8
<TXRoadkill> Hey, I'm going to check out KDE myself.  Just a nice bonus from the installation.
<LoneTrooper> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments see all linux based windows environments
<TXRoadkill> I like all the built-in keyboard shortcuts in Unity, but me friends tell me I can program something similar into KDE
<marahin> hum... harro
<TXRoadkill> *my friends
<marahin> i've a problem with my VNC setup on Ubuntu 12.10 - I am using X11vnc
<Sendoushi> damn... that set my static ip but now i've shutdown and takes a loooongg time
<marahin> i start vnc with those flags:
<marahin> x11vnc -usepw -nofb -nobell -desktop sp4wn
<emmanuel> Please how will I get a good irc client for my E75 symbian Nokia? mirgi autocrashes
<marahin> and it works pretty well - i can connect and such, the session captures the mouse move and the keyboard usage, although it seems like the Xs ain't loading
<marahin> http://puu.sh/21q9x
<DJones> emmanuel: This is Ubuntu support, you'll need to find the nokia support channel
<DJones> !alis | emmanuel
<ubottu> emmanuel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<LoneTrooper> solution - symbian is already dead
<emmanuel> LoneTrooper, thanks
<Sendoushi> how can i set a smb user permissions to 777?
<Helmuthonian> Hi, I have a BASH script that opens several programs. How can I open open a program in certain desktop?
<jrib> Helmuthonian: try "DISPLAY=:0.X command_here" and make X either 0 or 1 or 2, etc.
<P3N74> hello
<P3N74> I have a printer shared through a windows machine
<P3N74> and I would like to connect to my ubuntu server(no GUI)
<P3N74> so I can print from it
<P3N74> how could I do that? thank you
<faezeh> faezeh\
<GeekSquid> P3N74: http://server-ip-address:631
<P3N74> GeekSquid: thats cups right?
<P3N74> I tought I could mount the printer
<P3N74> as samba share
<P3N74> and print from it
<GeekSquid> P3N74: yes, ... you don't mount a printer as a smb share, cups will find the shared printer
<nearst> :)
<x861> ...
<x861> ?
<thaurwylth> Sound cards. I want to find the following, if possible. Any hints? EXTERNAL, preferably USB, preferably Creative or Asus, 5.1 or 7.1 output, has to work well with Ubuntu, preferably 24+b and 72+kHz.
<P3N74> GeekSquid: do you mean I have to type http://server-ip:631/ in my browser?
<P3N74> and print from there?
<Doobie420> how do i get the unity dash to not remember the last application i searched for and launched. it seems pretty ridiculous that i have to clear the search term every fricken time
<faezeh> oooppppppssssssssss
<Sendoushi> can't i just make a smb user 777? tried everything and still is like the root user
<varunv> Hi, I want to set a password for my existing IRC channel.
<varunv> How do I do it?
<DJones> varunv: Thats a question #freenode they should be able to help you with that
<varunv> Alright thanks!
<jhutchins_wk> varunv: /msg nickserv help register
<joshu> nearst do you recall a day or two ago we discussed a thin client solution I was looking for
<faezeh> yah
<electron_> gnome shell 3.6 on ubuntu 12.04 is it possible ?"
<jhutchins_wk> Sendoushi: Access control on SMB shares is configured in the smb.conf file.
<nearst> joshu, ya. im  doin it atm.
<joshu> nearst you're creating a thin client?
<Sendoushi> jhutchins_wk: done that iwth a lot of lines makes, create directories, force directories... all 777
<electron_> ?
<nearst> joshu, yup. for my own dev iso
<electron_> has anybosyy added gnome shell 3.6 to ubuntu 12.04
<Helmuthonian> jrib: Hi thanks first. But I get this fail: Display :0.1 unavailable, simulating -nw
<P3N74> GeekSquid: I can't access server-ip:631 from browser
<faezeh> i am architect
<jrib> Helmuthonian: "DISPLAY=:0 command_here" work ok?
<faezeh> i need some help
<Helmuthonian> jrib: Je
<imark_> electron_: why dont you try googling it, i just did, it took about 3 seconds and bought up plenty of hits
<DJones> faezeh: Ask your question, if anybody knows and can help, I'm sure they'll reply
<joshu> alright. i still haven't been able to go get anything concrete together. I was on #ltsp and after some discussion someone suggested lightdm and ubuntu mini.isop
<jrib> Helmuthonian: I think the .X style only lets you choose different screens, not desktops.  You are using unity?
<joshu> *.iso
<Helmuthonian> jrib: Yes
<nearst> joshu, http://wiki.dennyhalim.com/ubuntu-minimal-desktop will give u an idea :)
<Helmuthonian> jrib: I have to mention that i am a newbe
<electron_> imark_,hmm well most of them say that it hasnt been completely backported but it is still posiible though through
<jrib> Helmuthonian: you might try the following: 1) ccsm might have some rules that let you control where applications open 2) you might be able to use the "wmctrl" command to move windows where you want or 3) you might be able to use devilspie to force applications to open in specific desktops
<Helmuthonian> jrib: Thanks for Help I will read about this.
<electron_> imark_ by adding another ppa apart from the gnome team 3 (which i dont want to)
<vmachine> trying to adjust the speed of my mouse doesnt seem to be working
<zykotick9> jrib: :) i was surprised by your answer to Helmuthonian, i'd tried doing this before: and failed, couldn't believe it was so easy - so I wrote it down for later.  now :(..
<joshu> nearst thanks I'll have a look. just want to discuss conceptually
<nearst> vmachine, http://justinstories.wordpress.com/2011/01/05/how-to-adjust-the-pointer-speed-and-other-touch-padmouse-settings-in-ubuntu/
<imark_> electron_: gnome devs wont backport 3.6 to to 12.04, someone else has packaged it so your choices are use that other persons package or compile from source manually,
<joshu> the requirements are that the laptop hardware is fully supported, e.g. graphics, wifi, ehernet. read-only ubuntu OS which the user cannot modify.
<electron_> imark_, oh ... okay thank you
<rbobby> this team3 at wisesmoke
<imark_> electron_: i recommend using the other ppa, if your worried about having an unstable system then your stuck with 3.4, thats why they don't backport all the time, stability. you could try it in virtualbox to test it out
<electron_> imark_ hmm okay ... have you tried it though ?
<holywater> hii
<joshu> when the user powers on the laptop presented with a login prompt. user must either be connected via LAN or UTMS usb modem. When the user logins in the a check is done to see if it is LAN or USB modem connected. if the later the modem connects. once the laptop has an internet connection, a cisco vpn session is established and finally an RDP session to terminal server.
<joshu> someone in #ltsp suggested that lightdm has the right capability and together with ubuntu mini would be a solution to investigate
<imark_> electron_: no i havent, im using 12.10, generally a bad idea to backport too many packages unless you really know what you're doing, you can end up with broken dependency problems,
<vmachine> nearst: installed the program but alt f1 doesnt open it
<K1rk> Has anyone ever seen this issue with a WINE program, where you can not actually click anything even though the mouse movement and mouseover works?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2113787
<vmachine> did  search for gpointing nothing shows up
<electron_> imark_, cool ... and ive noticed that unity consumes up more battery than when i use gnome shell ... have you tried that out too ?
<nearst> vmachine, paste on terminal
<vmachine> paste what on terminal..? the program says its installed
<imark_> electron_: i dont use either, i prefer cinnamon, but they all use the gnome3 libraries, they should all require the same resources, unity uses compiz though, which is a bit of a hog, thats probably why unity is worse for power
<nearst> linear to moore law :|
<zykotick9> electron_: you could install powertop to get power difference between unity/gnome-shell if you really wanted.
<joshu> nearst any thoughts on lightdm as i've described?
<electron_> zykotick9 ... ubuntu has a power-statistics app ...  theres upower --dump as another option tto :)
<nearst> joshu, worth to try
<vmachine> i cannot get the gpointing device menu up in 12.10 using unity
<vmachine> alt-f1 doesnt work
<nearst> ctrl+alt+t
<nearst> that only keyboard binding
<vmachine> ok that brings up terminal
<vmachine> i need to open the app
<yeehaw> gtksudo gpointing in the terminal?
<yeehaw> gksudo gpointing I mean
<exalt> hello how will ubuntu 13.04 handle my optimus card differently than 12.10 ?
<craigbass1976> What's the preferred method for stopping unwanted ssh login attempts?  I used to use denyhosts
<vmachine> nothing happens
<vmachine> no errors from the command
<jrib> craigbass1976: what's wrong with denyhostst?
<broknbottle> craig901: csf works really good
<craigbass1976> jrib, nothing that I remember.
<DJones> exalt: Probably worth joining #ubuntu+1 and asking that question, thats the support channel for 13.04
<jrib> craigbass1976: use what works :)
<joshu> is there a specific lightdm channel or can I ask questions related to that here?
<nearst> exalt, devel platform still
<zykotick9> craigbass1976: fail2ban is pretty neat.  might not be what you're looking for though?
<nearst> joshu, https://launchpad.net/lightdm
<broknbottle> craigbass1976: csf works really well; http://configserver.com/cp/csf.html
<exalt> DJones, nearst : i did but its dead in there
<PrincessLuna> Hi, need some urgent help. I have a hard-disk partitioned using GPT scheme. It has a 260GB Win8 partition and unalocated space. I was to resize to Win partition smaller and dual boot ubuntu but Ubuntu sees the entire disk as unallocated space.
<vmachine> i think its  a unity desktop issue
<fully_human> PrincessLuna: Unfortunately with Windows 8, Micro$oft has burned their own disk image onto the hard drive. You'll have to choose between Windows and Linux.
<fully_human> Rather, they've burned their image onto the firmware.
<elitenovell> how do i install freebsd
<broknbottle> fully_human: I do not believe you are correct
<elitenovell> oops wrong chatroom sorry
<PrincessLuna> fully_human: I'm pretty sure that is incorrect. Besides its a fresh install of win8 not oem.
<nearst> #freebsd
<PrincessLuna> fully_human: Its just that my PC can only boot GPT partitioned disks rather than mbr
<broknbottle> PrincessLuna: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2088425
<OHNO> im getting /etc/saned errors trying to boot ubuntu 12.10 on a foxconn nettop nt-i1200.....any ideas?
<elitenovell> icecube been rappin since 84
<elitenovell> eat a pig
<_T3_> guys, I have a friend from Iran, where facebook is filtered. He uses freegate on windows. What should be a possibility for him on Linux?
<DJones> !nickspam | optikx
<ubottu> optikx: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<optikx> sorry i was trying to find my registered nick
<optikx> found it
<nearst> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<optikx> ubuntu is a great server too for businesses
<faezeh>  on linux system... fi a country has filter facebook exept freegate for windows how can i connect to fb?
<faezeh>  nobody know?
<optikx> i need some coffee
<cschneid> Is there an RSS feed of security updates on 12.04?
<ThinkT510> faezeh: is freegate a proxy?
<faezeh> yes
<ThinkT510> faezeh: then you have your answer
<faezeh> for those countrie which has filter fb
<faezeh> ?!
<yeehaw> _T3_ Tor?
<yeehaw> faezeh: Tor?
<nearst> !tor | faezeh
<ubottu> faezeh: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<_T3_> faezeh, https://www.torproject.org/
<vmachine> when i search programs menu it says gsynatec pointing device is installed but i cannot open the program or see anywhere to open it
<faezeh> yeah
<_T3_> yeehaw, looks pretty good
<faezeh>  i konw anonymity
<faezeh> i got it
<faezeh> tnx all
<OHNO> vpn > tor, j/s
<thomasthe> Hi all has anyone allready synchronized a outlook and and thunderbird calendar ?
<Th0m4s> has someone here installed ubuntu on the nexus 7 ?
<W|cKeD> hi i'm plannin to install linux-tools in synaptic package manager, and i tried to check the properties of linux-tools before downloading and went to check the latest version of security, stated 2.6.32-45-102 (lucid-security) is it safe if i'll try to install that thing? i'm runnin ubuntu 10.04 lucid 2.6.32-21-generic
<nearst> im install on my blackstone
<[4-tea-2]> When I try to start Emacs, Xorg crashes. I think it's self-defense.
<PrincessLuna> Hi, how can I dual boot Windows 8 and Ubuntu on a GPT disk. I installed Windows on a partition using Windows setup and it boots fine, but now the Ubuntu installer detects the entire disk as unpartitioned space
<holywater> ohio
<Gotye_sucks_ball> chris?
<Gotye_sucks_ball> where did he go
<michyprima> PrincessLuna : you should install both in uefi mode
<lolmaus> Please suggest an mc-like SFTP client
<PrincessLuna> michyprima: I did
<Gotye_sucks_ball> stop
<PrincessLuna> michyprima: Well I installed Windows 8 in Uefi mode and Ubuntu does not detect the partition table so I haven't installed it
<Gotye_sucks_ball> just stop
<W|cKeD> hi i'm plannin to install linux-tools in synaptic package manager, and i tried to check the properties of linux-tools before downloading and went to check the latest version of security, stated 2.6.32-45-102 (lucid-security) is it safe if i'll try to install that thing? i'm runnin ubuntu 10.04 lucid 2.6.32-21-generic
<holywater> hi, is anyone knows where i can found Opensource channel?
<Yurium> no
<michyprima> PrincessLuna: looks very weird to me, are you using raid?
<Yurium> maybe in google)))
<PrincessLuna> michyprima: No
<Yurium> <holywater> maybe in google))
<OerHeks> !alis | holywater
<ubottu> holywater: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<holywater> Yurium, :) thanks..but it gives lot of things.. and i am not good in chosing things
<MonkeyDust> holywater  type  /msg alis list *opensource*
<Yurium> тут есть кто нибуть русскоговорящий?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<OerHeks> !google | Yurim
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubottu> Yurim: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Yurium> <ubottu> ok sorry
<michyprima> PrincessLuna: you seem to know what you are doing but I gotta ask. are you really sure you selected the right entry in the bios boot manager (e.g. UEFI: Ubuntu drive) and also what version are you trying to install?12.10?
<holywater> thanks
<PrincessLuna> michyprima: 12.10
<rubtrix> buenas tardes
<rubtrix> canal en español?
<PrincessLuna> michyprima: Quite sure, it is set to preferentially boot USB, then HDD. I installed win8 using usb and booted a Kubuntu 12.10 live cd
<[4-tea-2]> Is there a convenient way to get fresher nvidia drivers? A PPA, perhaps?
<debiantoruser> Greetings
<debiantoruser> Some body help me with aptitude!
<debiantoruser> # aptitude install -f
<debiantoruser> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1250 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<k1l_> debiantoruser: under ubuntu (which ubuntu are you using?) use apt-get instead
<MonkeyDust> debiantoruser  are you using debian or ubuntu?
<debiantoruser> It want to remove all of gnome apps, etc
<OerHeks> debiantoruser, on a 64 bit system ?
<debiantoruser> MonkeyDust, this question is about ubuntu
<michyprima> PrincessLuna: I'm asking because most motherboards prefer legacy boot over uefi by default
<debiantoruser> OerHeks, yes 64 bit, but there is no 32bit in this 1250 packages
<OerHeks> debiantoruser, do not use aptitude, it is depreciated
<MonkeyDust> debiantoruser  use apt-get -f install, so not aptitude
<debiantoruser> k1l_, i use ubuntu 12.10, apt-get install -f totally quite
<dreamer000> Hello, can someone explain how to get libxml-sax-perl installed on precise?
<debiantoruser> quite silent
<k1l_> debiantoruser: pastebin the problem , please
<debiantoruser> OerHeks, i'm serios, why apt-get install -f don't want todo anything, when aptitude install -f want to remove 1250 packages?
<debiantoruser> k1l_, one moment
<k1l_> debiantoruser: if you only want to remove the files marked than use apt-get autoremove
<OerHeks> debiantoruser, aptitude cannot handle 32 + 64 bit dependencies
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<jrib> OerHeks: that's been patched in later releases (12.10 should include them)
<PrincessLuna> michyprima: Windows refused to install on an MBR partition table and formatted the disk as GPT, which means it must have booted as UEFI
<debiantoruser> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/0vL9xufB
<OerHeks> jrib good news
<debiantoruser> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/VpWLv6RN
<debiantoruser> apt-get autoremove wantn't remove anything
<OerHeks> debiantoruser, what are  you trying to install ?
<debiantoruser> OerHeks, nothing
<debiantoruser> i just try to keep system clean
<MonkeyDust> debiantoruser  use apt-get -f install, so not aptitude
<michyprima> PrincessLuna: perfect then. please then select manually the Ubuntu CD through the boot menu (ESC/F11 usually) and select the voice that reports uefi. maybe your motherboard booted the CD in legacy mode
<k1l_> debiantoruser: you have some PPAs on? what did you install? can you show a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<debiantoruser> k1l_, no, generic sources.list
<MonkeyDust> debiantoruser  post a pastebin of apt-get update
<devslash> has anyone found a fix for unity running slow in virtualbox ?
<dreamer000> Hello, can someone explain how to get libxml-sax-perl installed on precise?
<usr13> devslash: I'd just use another DE
<usr13> devslash: sudo apt-get install libxml-sax-perl ?
<debiantoruser> MonkeyDustm http://pastebin.com/BvBFR0Nq
<dreamer000> usr13: it breaks because of the perl package
<usr13> dreamer000: What does it say?
<snkcld> how do i prevent ubuntu from loading unity when it boots? i just want it to go to the terminal log in prompt
<MonkeyDust> debiantoruser  you have a mix of ubuntu and debian sources
<devslash> usr13:  i tried lubuntu but the DE is so plain. reminds me of windows 95
<debiantoruser> MonkeyDust, actually no, there are only archive.canonical.com and archive.ubuntu.com
<dreamer000> usr13: "perl-base : Kollidiert mit: libxml-sax-perl (< 0.99+dfsg-1ubuntu0.1) aber 0.99+dfsg-1..."
<debiantoruser> MonkeyDust, plus extras.ubuntu.com
<dreamer000> So i have to backport the newer version?
<MonkeyDust> debiantoruser  Preparing to exec: /usr/bin/gpgv /usr/bin/gpgv --ignore-time-conflict --status-fd 3 --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/debian-archive-squeeze-stable.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/debian-archive-wheezy-stable.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/debian-archive-squeeze-automatic.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/debian-archive-wheezy-automatic.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg
<devslash> usr13: what does libxml have to do with anything ?
<MonkeyDust> debiantoruser  wheezy is debian
<MonkeyDust> ans squeeze
<dreamer000> devslash: wanted to try xmltv
<devslash> what do you mean ?
<dreamer000> devslash: so I found libxml-sax-perl would break up some things
<MonkeyDust> debiantoruser  and it's a mix of i386 and amd64
<devslash> what does that have to do with unity ?
<debiantoruser> MonkeyDust, copy, thx alot
<dreamer000> Anyway would it make sense to take only this if possible from quantal?
<usr13> dreamer000: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/paketfehler-nach-upgrade-von-10-04-auf-12-04-l/4/#post-4846402
<usr13> devslash: Wrong nick
<nearst> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<SonikkuAmerica> Is -at the Austrian channel?
<dreamer000> usr13: No it's a fresh 12.04 install where dist-upgrade does nothing
<nomodeset> Hello, I want to do this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1120260
<nomodeset> to verify .sig files
<nearst> use seahorse?
<nomodeset> but i can not edit my own command only ones that appear in a list
<nomodeset> yeah,
<nomodeset> with $seahorse-tools --verify
<usr13> nomodeset: What is your end goal?
<nomodeset> but i want to associate this command with .sig files
<nomodeset> usr13: i want to associate this command with .sig files
<nomodeset> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1120260
<nomodeset> .sig files appear as 'unknown'
<nomodeset> 12.10
<usr13> nomodeset: What is the actual problem you are tying to solve?
<usr13> nomodeset: That's what   file name.sig    returns?
<vmachine> anyone have a list of the features that will be in ubuntu 13?
<debiantoruser> MonkeyDust, http://pastebin.com/7FBEeF3G
<debiantoruser> I have the same result
<nomodeset> truecrypt-7.1a-linux-x64.tar.gz.sig: data
<nomodeset> usr13: data
<nearst> u try to debuild package?
<nomodeset> but grep 'sig' /etc/mime.types
<nomodeset> returns
<nearst> nomodeset, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Applications/Seahorse
<nomodeset> application/pgp-signature			sig
<MonkeyDust> debiantoruser  looks clean, now use apt-get -f install
<theadmin> vmachine: Depends mostly on upstream, as for Canonical, they are putting features in as they make them up, so there simply can not be a list.
<theadmin> From what I understand anyway
<vmachine> ok thanks
<debiantoruser> at the end of pastebin output of it
<debiantoruser> it is clean
<k1l_> debiantoruser: what command is that output from? what ubuntu are you now really on? are you still using aptitude? what PPAs do you have besides the debian ones?
<usr13> nomodeset: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man1/gpgv.1.html
<debiantoruser> k1l_, it is generic, no ppa, ubuntu 12.10
<nomodeset> nearst: yeah i know
<k1l_> debiantoruser: "ls -alR /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" pastbin please
<nomodeset> nearst: but  i want to associate "$seahorse-tools --verify" with .sig files
<nomodeset> what can i do?
<debiantoruser> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/XNH90XKZ
<toperharrier> what should I uninstall to disable only amazon search results? unity-lens-shopping or amazon webapp? im a bit confused it seems amazon is unity-webapp-common :s
<nomodeset> usr13: Yeah, but i don't want to do it at the console every time
<usr13> nomodeset: http://onlinedocs.info/ubuntu-12-10-linux-file-properties/
<k1l_> debiantoruser: apt-get is fine. i wouldnt count on aptitude
<debiantoruser> Is it really depricate?
<k1l_> that seems to got confused with your massive PPAs and debian stuff
<BluesKaj> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<nearst> nomodeset, u can do that on thunar as i remember, or edit /etc/mime.types
<nomodeset> usr13: I don't get your point
<debiantoruser> k1l_, i have no side packages, only quantal, see apt-show-versions -> http://pastebin.com/FrncEC3B
<nomodeset> nearst: but
<debiantoruser> they are all uptodate
<nomodeset> but grep 'sig' /etc/mime.types returns application/pgp-signature sig
<theadmin> usr13, nomodeset et al: Gnome developers decided they're the smartest and removed the ability to add custom commands via GUI, it would seem. Suggest manually creating a desktop file and using that.
<nomodeset> theadmin: I prefer to think that there was a mistake
<ufsu>  ./configure --help outputs this "-bash: ./configure: No such file or directory" ... what do I need to do?
<theadmin> ufsu: Get to a directory with a file called "configure".
<nomodeset> ufsu: You don't hace a configure file
<nomodeset> try $make
<ufsu> ok thank you
<theadmin> nomodeset: I don't think so... Recently gnome people seem to think that settings confuse users, settings are bad... etc :/
<nomodeset> theadmin: I think then, that it was a bad decision
<nearst> try README for additional info
<nomodeset> theadmin: But then what can i do?
<nomodeset> How to add a command to that list
<k1l_> debiantoruser: forget aptitude
<nomodeset> I've added to alacarte, but it does not appear in the lisst
<nascentmind> Hi. When I have small font's I can see a reddish white border on fonts. Is this related to sub pixel rendering?
<k1l_> the package it is failing with (libcairo2) is installed as seen with your apt-show list
<k1l_> debiantoruser: so run with apt-get and be happy
<isaac_1> trolololol
<theadmin> nomodeset: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1640037/ - place a .desktop file containing this (minimalistic example, you can add categories, description etc) either in ~/.local/share/applications (your user only) or /usr/share/applications (system-wide) and then it will start appearing in the list.
<nomodeset> theadmin: i'm going to try it, thanks.
<theadmin> nomodeset: (.desktop as in "verify-sig.desktop" or such, not just a file called .desktop)
<nomodeset> theadmin: I'm not stupi
<nomodeset> d
<nomodeset> theadmin: it does not work
<theadmin> nomodeset: I wasn't implying you are stupid, it's just common in UNIX to have folders/files names of which start with a "."...
<theadmin> nomodeset: Does not work how? Doesn't appear or doesn't run the command?
<debiantoruser> k1l_, what you mean about libcairo2?
<nomodeset> does not apper at the list
<nomodeset> theadmin: yeah! i know
<nomodeset> does not apper in the list
<k1l_> debiantoruser: see the errormsg from aptitude at the end
<theadmin> nomodeset: Bah, my bad, last line should be NoDisplay=true (lowercase "true", not uppercase)
<k1l_> debiantoruser: just drop aptitude and everything is ok
<towlie> is there a way to force all windows to display their title bar
<debiantoruser> k1l_, i can't, i so love it
<towlie> like a traditional app instead of it being hidden until you hover over the top left corner ?
<debiantoruser> and, atmost, it is ubuntu way, not a debian
<OerHeks> k1l_, jrib said it was fixed, i told debiantoruser not to use aptitude, as he proofs it isn't fixed.
<k1l_> debiantoruser: aptitude is not ubuntu way. its not standard anymore
<debiantoruser> which package manager is standard?
<k1l_> OerHeks: i dont know if its fixed or not. i just see aptitude having massive problems when apt.-get is fine
<brad[]> Word.
<k1l_> debiantoruser: apt-get and softwarecenter
<usr13> debiantoruser: apt
<theadmin> towlie: The global menu functionality is provided by the appmenu-gtk, appmenu-qt and indicator-appmenu packages. Removing those will give you the "traditional" mode back.
<nomodeset> theadmin: No, it does not appear
<jrib> OerHeks: only in 12.10 I believe
<debiantoruser> k1l_, i solve it
<theadmin> nomodeset: Bah... Okay, well, then I have no idea. Weird really.
<debiantoruser> totally clean directories for aptitude and apt /var/lib/apt/ and /var/lib/aptitude, and than reupdate reupgrade, now aptitude install -f give the same as apt-get install -f
<debiantoruser> Thax, alot
<nearst> try with sudo apt-get install --fix-missing first before -f force
<nomodeset> theadmin: that really suck,
<Guest74158> hello
<Guest74158> please like >>  http://goo.gl/XZHjX
<nomodeset> theadmin: Thanks again...
<theadmin> nearst: "-f" is not force, it *is* fix-missing...
<theadmin> Guest74158: Spam is not welcome here.
<nearst> mybad
<theadmin> nomodeset: Might want to switch to a desktop environment that does not try to limit it's users in what they can do, like Xfce or KDE
<nomodeset> theadmin: But gnome has been like my girlfriend for years :/
<Chris7mas> clear
<usr13> nomodeset: Ditch her.
<MonkeyDust> nomodeset  is that a good or a bad thing?
<theadmin> nomodeset: Xfce is very similar to Gnome2 in many ways, in some ways it's even better.
<usr13> nomodeset: I use xfce
<yashi> im having some issues with skype/mic..(ubuntu 12.04) my mic is working in the (soundsettings tab) and i tried all mic possibilities in skype..non works :(
<theadmin> yashi: Unfortunately, that means it's a Skype issue. And Skype is a closed-source product provided and coded by Microsoft, and neither Canonical nor people in this channel can do anything about it :/
<usr13> yashi: Try a different version of Skype
<usr13> yashi: Or different VIOP solution.
<MonkeyDust> yashi  or contact microsoft
<usr13> Yea, good luck with that.
<yashi> i bet 10 bucks that it ends up to be a linux issue
<usr13> (just because they own it, doesn't mean they'll support it, espeically on our platform)
<usr13> yashi: Can you hear your voice over the speakers?
<yashi> if i select pulse audio as the input source than its up to pulse to deliver the signal
<towlie> when I do alt tab to change to a different window, theres a slow fade in effect as the window is displayed. Not sure if this is relevant but I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 in Virtualbox
<usr13> yashi: If you think it is a pulse issue, uninstall it and see.
<usr13> yashi: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<yashi> usr13: i want to use pulse.
<towlie> anyone know if theres a fix for this ?
<usr13> yashi: Then don't uninstall it.
<yashi> usr13: not planning too :P
<usr13> It was only advise;  Take it or leave it.
<jki> Could anyone tell me, how to get Sierra MC8755 working under Ubuntu 12.10?
<stephen_> ahoy
<LaserShark> what is youy problem
<usr13> (But why would you *not* uninstall it?)  One thing is for sure, if you don't do anything, nothing will get fixed.
<stephen_> Anybody know how to setup my webcam for use in vid chats?
<stephen_> cheese works so cam is fine btw
<yashi> usr13: ah shit... pulse only delivers a merged audiosignal to alsa doesnt it? ><
<Guest1925> hey... simple question..... can somebody please tell me how to (using libreoffice calc) for example write black-text-with-white-border in a dark blue cell ?
<usr13> yashi: There are a number of things it could be and you could troubleshoot the problem if you want to.
<yashi> usr13: im pretty sure i know what it is ><
<T_oink> Hello, is there any place where I can see what changes in specific kernel releases? eg what changes from kernel 3.5.0 > 3.6.2 ; Just curious... :-)
<coder2> what is the developer channel for ubuntu
<theadmin> coder2: #ubuntu-devel
<coder2> theadmin, thanku
<Pinkamena_D> is their some plugin i can download for handbrake to convert TO ogg/ogv?
<theadmin> T_oink: I'm pretty sure there are changelogs on kernel.org, also you can use "apt-get changelog linux-image-generic" and such
<T_oink> theadmin, oke thanks i'll take a look in those
<usr13> T_oink: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/
<T_oink> usr13, great thanks.
<Guest1925> hey... simple question..... can somebody please tell me how to (using libreoffice calc) for example write black-text-with-white-border in a dark blue cell ? (the white border must be around each character)
<usr13> T_oink: But what theadmin suggested works as well.
<jki> Anyone familiar with Sierra AirCards? Could anyone tell me, how to get Sierra MC8755 working under Ubuntu 12.10?
<usr13> T_oink: So you have couple options.
<kvarley1> I suspect that my router is causing me to disconnect from games on Wii U. I want to setup my laptop as a wireless access point that defers DHCP to my router, is that possible? How would I go about this?
<theadmin> How can I get rid of the "System reboot required" notification? I already removed /var/run/reboot-required*... I just fail to understand what causes this notification to *dis*appear. Existence of /var/run/reboot-required{,.pkgs} makes it appear, but...
<T_oink> usr13, the more the merrier or however they say that in English :-) thanks for the tips.
<yashi> jki check what chipset that card uses that might help you
<MoPac> [12.04 ALT question] Hello, I have a 12.04 alternate install question. I want one LUKS LVM partition, with sub-volumes that will be root and swap. I don't know whether to configure primary as physical volume for LVM, then configure encrypted volumes, or whether to configure it as an encrypted volume, then configure the LVM. Help?
<jki> yashi: driver "sierra" recognises it..
<param> Lan drivers not detected in ubuntu server ?
<usr13> param: Are you sure?  ifconfig -a
<happyface> param, how would you know?
<jki> yashi: creates the devices ttyUSB0 - 2
<param> Ethernet drivers not detected in ubuntu server 12.04
<Guest1925> hey... simple question..... can somebody please tell me how to (using libreoffice calc) for example write black-text-with-white-border in a dark blue cell ? (the white border must be around each character) ..... nobody answers me..... maybe i should ask this question at the libreoffice channel?
<Guest21789> wwo
<param> i used the ping command
<Guest21789> wowowo
<param> it says unreachable host
<usr13> param: To ping ____________?
<happyface> param, how are you accessing the server if it has no ethernet?
<param> ping to 8.8.8.8
<param> google server
<yashi> jki: cant really help you. i managed to get a few cards running but finally switched to lan cable, because i was sick of it ioi
<param> i have installed ubuntu server on my laptop
<theadmin> param: ...You probably just don't have the connection up... "sudo ip link set eth0 up ; sudo dhclient
<usr13> param: And that causes you to believe that the ethernet drivers are not detected?
<param> yeah i guess ... because when i ping in my windows it shows some connection
<zykotick9> theadmin: well, the simple solution would be reboot ;)  good luck.
<jki> yashi: I have a separate usb one (huawei), but I'd prefer to get the integrated one working.
<theadmin> zykotick9: Eh. That's not really a solution (I mean yes, it makes it dissapear, but I want to do it the crazy way)
<yashi> jki: yea makes sense
<theadmin> zykotick9: Now I just need to find that crazy way
<Guest1925> OK LAST CALL | hey... simple question..... can somebody please tell me how to (using libreoffice calc) for example write black-text-with-white-border in a dark blue cell ? (the white border must be around each character) ..... nobody answers me..... maybe i should ask this question at the libreoffice channel?
<yashi> do i have to configure alsa via alsamixer if i use pulse?
<Bon-chan> is it possible to test the integrity of ubuntu installed in a usb disk when trying it?
<theadmin> Guest1925: What's so hard? Font color -> black, highlight color -> white, background color -> blue
<Guest1925> thanks for the attention the admin....... no the thing is the white border must be around each and every character.... you see what i mean?
<theadmin> Guest1925: Oh, huh, I don't know if I've ever seen what you're talking about
<Guest1925> who knows?
<theadmin> Guest1925: Well, as you guessed, the libreoffice channel might be a better place to ask.
<Guest1925> is it #libreoffice ?
<Guest1925> or is there a specific one for calc ?
<theadmin> Guest1925: Nah, the whole suite shares the single channel, so yes, that one
<Guest1925> ok thanks.... bye :)
<raven_> how to set the default page of apache2?
<nomodeset> Bueno muchachos, hora de almorzar!
<yashi> ok, i managed to get my mic "working" in skype. but the sound is pretty distorted and bad. besides that i cant manage to get it working via the (pulse) setting :/
<yeehaw> raven_: Edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<ncdmr> +
<lello_bordello> CIAO A TUTTI
<isaias__> hi
<WhyBotWhy> Hey, apparently unity --reset has been depreciated, has anyone got any idea what it's been replaced with? (the manpage doesn't say)
<lagbox> hello ... any chance vino-server will be fixed ... seems like 2 releases in a row with a malfunctioning vino-server
<lagbox> WhyBotWhy, unity --replace
<yashi> i think skype takes over the whole soundcard/mic channel...after starting skype once my soundmanager doesnt get a signal anymore o0
<WhyBotWhy> Cheers lagbox
<WhyBotWhy> wow, that's a lot of error messages =/
<lagbox> yikes
<theadmin> lagbox: That's not what that does.
<WhyBotWhy> has anyone got any idea what might cause 'Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0'?
<lagbox> ah .. it was a guess
<theadmin> WhyBotWhy: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ && setsid unity
<WhyBotWhy> cheers theadmin
<raven_> yeehaw, tnx
<raven_> yeehaw, what exactly has to be written to 000-default?
<silverone> Hello ! I have a macbook 8,2 and want to install ubuntu 10.12. However i need both GPUs to work. I've found a tutorial to enable EFI to work on 12.04 here: http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/index.html    . But there seems to be very little information on "graphic switching" and i'm not sure on how to switch between both of them. the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Quantal says switching doesn't work. So, how do i set which
<silverone> gpu i want to use?
<FloodBot1> silverone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sonoma_wine> tried loading ubuntu 12.04 from usb drive, got error end_request critical target error, dev sr0, sector 422160, get this for several sectors, any ideas. it worked on previous laptop and previous desktop
<nicofs> I can't get my pc to boot from usb key... i get to the menu where i choose the language but then it stalls and i don't know why... any ideas?
<sonoma_wine> new build, msi p67a-gd65(B3), i5 quad, nvidia gtx 275
<silverone> Hello ! I have a macbook 8,2 and want to install ubuntu 10.12. I need both GPUs to work. I've found a tutorial to enable EFI to work on 12.04 here: http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/index.html .But there seems to be very little information on "graphic switching" and i'm not sure on how to switch between both of them. the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Quantal says switching doesn't work.How do i switch graphics?
<ufsu> to have zlib library and headers, what package do I need to install (apt-get install ..)?
<joshu> i have 3.2.0-36-generic-pae #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 22:01:06 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux can i upgrade to 3.7.7 without issues?
<jki> Anyone familiar with Sierra AirCards? Could anyone tell me, how to get Sierra MC8755 working under Ubuntu 12.10?
<trism> ufsu: zlib1g-dev
<ufsu> trism: thank you
<sonoma_wine> my mouse is too sensitive to scroll  and follow using empathy
<sonOfRa> So, if my / file system keeps going into read-only, is the file system completely and utterly destroyed, or does it mean that I might have to replace the drive?
<sonoma_wine> any ideas how to decrease how much the touchpad scrolls
<k1l_> sonOfRa: see dmesg or syslog what is going on there
<gabkdlly> sonoma_wine, system settings -> mouse and touchpad
<ekhaat> exit
<ekhaat> exit
<sonOfRa> k1l_ dmesg has lots of IO errors, i.e.:
<sonoma_wine> thanks badkdlly
<sonOfRa> [  227.056447] Write(10): 2a 00 09 c8 c2 c8 00 00 08 00
<sonOfRa> [  227.056453] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 164152008
<ufsu> I need to install glib library, is it possible to download it via apt-get install?
<nicofs> I need help booting from usb key... after choosing "try out without installing" it stalls... why could that be?
<sunka> besoin d aide svp ...
<gabkdlly> sonOfRa, Disk Utility will tell you whether your disk is healthy, at least according to SMART
<ncdmr> nicofs: check the other consoles for logging if its already available at that stage?
<sonOfRa> SMART reads generally healthy except for:
<nicofs> ncdmr, nothing there
<nicofs> ncdmr, tried F1 to F8
<ncdmr> usually logs are sent to f12
<sonOfRa> http://pastie.org/6136911
<eLobato> problem with unity here
<yashi> what exactly is the advantage of pulse vs alsa? just the individual handling of software aka a pcm channel for everyone? o_0
<eLobato> there's a memory leak every now and then..
<rh1n0> is there a sane way to keep a script from being run on a specific server? we have a 4 server cluster. We had issues with people trying to troubleshoot a problem and in err accidentally starting a specific script. We can only have this script running on a specific server. Its part of our application codebase so i cant easily keep it from being deployed.
<eLobato> and it fills all my memory unless i restart it
<nicofs> ncdmr, nothing there
<hanasaki> ctrl space should bring up the ibus language input right?
<ncdmr> rh1n0: use acl or chattr?
<joshu> anyone able to comment on upgrading the kernel from 3.2.0-36 to 3.7.7 ubuntu desktop 12.04?
<rh1n0> ncdmr never heard of chattr - ill look into that thanks
<semi-> rh1n0: have the script check the result of `hostname` and compare it to the known 'right' hostname? not exactly a clean solution, but might work depending on your use case
<nicofs> ncdmr, i have this white blinking dash (waiting for prompt) in standard resolution, then it shrinks as the screen goes to native resolution than it freezes...
<rh1n0> semi thats actually what i was thinking of doing ;)
<semi-> i've done it before for different behavior between my local devel machine and production/staging machines. it feels wrong but it works.
<ncdmr> nicofs: in that case, no idea really, never experienced it myself, just thought that hopefully there might already be some logging.
<_raven_> how to redirect the default index.htm to foo.htm in apache2?
<nicofs> ncdmr, i suspect a driver issue - resolution change happens after kernel load afaik...
<yashi> what exactly is the advantage of pulse vs alsa? just the individual handling of software aka a pcm channel for everyone?
<CCD_> freenode
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<shortstraw8> I http://www.techdrivein.com/2012/11/howto-make-netflix-work-ubuntu1204-ubuntu1210-PPA.html for installing for netflix di all the steps and now I try to open it nothing happens. Any Ideas
<nep1x> hi
<shortstraw8> Sorry running ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> shortstraw8  ppa's are not screened and not supported here
<nep1x> I am trying to add an alredy installed tomcat to eclipse as development server. As tomcat's path is on /opt, eclipse is denoting me a permission problem
<nep1x> how can I fix it?
<nep1x> any idea?
<yashi> what exactly is the advantage of pulse vs alsa? just the individual handling of software aka a pcm channel for everyone?
<yashi> 19:47 < CCD_> freenode
<yashi> ups
<yashi> *middle click does not copy. it copy pastes <3*
<roger_> I created a new user, add the new user to sudoers by adding this "username ALL=(ALL) ALL" to sudo visudo. How come when new user installs packages from software center he has to enter original users password?
<_raven_> how to redirect the default index.htm to foo.htm in apache2?
<nicofs> OerHeks, now it stalls without changing resolution...
<cliff_> Hey all, I was wondering how I would write my /etc/network/interfaces file on a network that doesn't use NAT
<cliff_> So I'll be configuring it for an external IP
<roger_> raven: i believe that is done with .htaccess file
<roger_> raven: that is more a end user setting as a opposed to a server setting
<roger_> raven: http://kb.mediatemple.net/questions/242/How+do+I+redirect+my+site+using+a+.htaccess+file%3F
<rh1n0> \q
<_raven_> how to redirect the default index.htm to foo.htm in apache2?
<roger_> raven: i just answered you
<roger_> raven: add "# Provide Specific Index Page (Set the default handler)
<roger_> DirectoryIndex index.html" to .htaccess file
<roger_> I created a new user, add the new user to sudoers by adding this "username ALL=(ALL) ALL" to sudo visudo. How come when new user installs packages from software center he has to enter original users password?
<jpmh> I have recently switched from ubuntu to lubuntu - there is one issue I can not seem to resolve.  Under ubuntu I could click on the voulme icon and it would bring up a screen allowing me to set the volume above 100%.  lubuntu is using alsa and I do not seem to have this.  How do I get this feature back
<zykotick9> roger_: a better way to manage user's sudo access, it to add them to the sudo group, logout/login = done.
<roger_> zykotick9: ok thanks.. so there's really no benefit to the default group name that is named after users username?
<zefuros> hello guys i need big help i dual boot ubuntu 12.10 64bit and windows 8 64bit both efi and now grub doesnt load saying no such device
<zykotick9> roger_: not sure what you mean...
<zefuros> <msg>
<posomodi> Hello
<zefuros> <msg>
<roger_> zyk0: well all users are put in groups that are named after their username. ie. user "bleh" would by default be put in the "bleh" group
<zykotick9> !tab > roger_
<ubottu> roger_, please see my private message
<CCD_> quit
<posomodi> Anybody with some experience using init.d jobs?
<zefuros> anyone here can help me?
<roger_> zefuros: I'm no pro, but from what research I have done, win8 and dual booting is a headache atm
<zykotick9> roger_: don't mess with that.  the user will be in multiple groups, not JUST sudo.  be careful with this, use "useradd USERNAME GROUP" not usermod (or you could land yourself in trouble)
<posomodi> I want to run one init.d task AFTER an upstart job is complete
<roger_> zykotick9: ok thanks
<zefuros> it was fine till yesterday i dont understand there wasnt any force shutdown
<auvajs> hi, how to completely remove ubuntu one? I set up bandwith upload to 1kb/s but it's still sending data by 5MB/s which cost me my interent connection :/
<zefuros> my grub doesnt load plz help
<roger_> zefuros: have you done any searching online?
<MonkeyDust> roger_  don't say that
<genii-around> zefuros: At what point does it fail?
<roger_> MonkeyDust: I simply want to make sure I don't waste his time by giving him links he may have already seen
<_raven_> how to redirect the default index.htm to foo.htm in apache2?
<zefuros> genii-around it was fine till yesterday i dualboot ubuntu 12.10 64b and windows 8 64b efi and now i open and it says error no such device
<roger_> zefuros: when did you install it?
<genii-around> zefuros: Ah. Unfortunately I do not yet know enough about EFI/UEFI to be of assistance. But there may be someone around who knows.
<zefuros> roger_: the windows 8 are onstalled many months i updated from 7 and two days before i installed ubuntu
<cliff_> I'm running 13 external static IPs on my network, and I'm trying to configure ubuntu server 12.10 to use one of those IPs.  How would I do this?
<roger_> zefuros: I guess what I'm asking is; are you sure you've done an actual successful reboot since installing both win8 and ubuntu?
<guest1437> cliff_, etc hosts?
<zefuros> roger_: yes i done many succesfull reboots
<linuxdude> Hola
<guest1437> hola amigo
<guest1437> :-)
<Y05H10> Hey there, i came back from work and Discovered that i can't Boot into ubuntu anymore i get a constant "_" Letter in The Upper left corner . I have a SSD which is my Root and a HDD as home. Non UEFI Board, 12.10 64Bit. Made a normal Upgrade After i shutted it Down in The nicht
<linuxdude> Is there any reason why the network manager doesn't have a refresh button?
<Y05H10> But i do See The grub Menu (Dual Boot)
<guest1437> linuxdude, somebody stole it?
<roger_> zefuros: Yeah man I'm sorry.  UEFI is just so new.. Its a gongshow right now online.
<guest1437> linuxdude, WICD
<linuxdude> I was just looking at WICD
<hdon> hi all :) i'm using evolution mail client. when i send mail, a copy is not saved in the folder specified in my account preferences. any advice would be greatly appreciated :)
<Y05H10> No, i dont have UEFI
<guest1437> linuxdude, command line iwconfig
<roger_> zefuros: I just don't know enough about it to confidently give any troubleshooting steps
<linuxdude> Is it to hard to just write in a refresh button in network manager?
<Y05H10> >non EUMM
<linuxdude> I usually use iwlist scanning but wtf
<Y05H10> >NON UEFI< I have a normal board
<zefuros> roger_: do you know any basic steps to restore grub?
<bean__> !grub | zefuros
<ubottu> zefuros: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Y05H10> Yeah i Tried to purge and install grub
<residentbiscuit> Anyone install mint 14 in VMWare?
<guest1437> linuxdude, settings network?
<k1l_> !mint | residentbiscuit
<ubottu> residentbiscuit: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ufsu> what is the package name for GNU gettex library?
<eni> where do you put applications to be started on startup
<eni> ?
<residentbiscuit> Hmm, I thought Mint was a derivative of debian and ubuntu
<k1l_> residentbiscuit: it is. but support is only at their place
<guest1437> eni right upper corner - button apps run at start
<Fuzzles> if installed ubuntu 13.04 side by side with 12.10 how would i remove ubuntu 13.04 and fix the bootgrub?
<roger_> zefuros: sorry man, I'm a linux newb. I'd search online myself
<linuxdude> No, i wish i could code. I just want a wifi refresh button
<eni> guest1437: what file/config etc?
<residentbiscuit> ah cool thanks
<eni> guest1437: what do you men by right upper corner?
<guest1437> eni do u have gnome? kde? unitiy?
<guest1437> eni terminal?
<eni> guest1437: terminal.
<k1l_> ufsu: you mean gettext?
<k1l_> !gettext | ufsu
<Ziber> So, uh, I have a weird issue on my server. http://pastebin.com/n2g0GUCe
<linuxdude> Anyone in herr from Florida?
<k1l_> !info gettext
<ubottu> gettext (source: gettext): GNU Internationalization utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.18.1.1-9ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1112 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<linuxdude> Here*
<k1l_> linuxdude: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for non support chatting
<salvatore> hi
<MannerMan> Hello, I have some issues with Ubuntu Server 12.04 on my 60 gb SSD
<salvatore> #ubuntu-server
<nicofs> Can someone help me booting from usb? it just won't work and i don't know why...
<MannerMan> okey
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<salvatore> I have a problem with skype: notifications work, but without sound. Why? How can I solve it?
<guest1437> eni have u tried etc/rc.d scripts?
<mathias__> Hi, I just recently janked out my external sound card, but now ubuntu doesn't show me any sound cards at all (i can see the HDMI sound output from my gfx-card though)
<eni> guest1437: yea just did that
<eni> thanks
<eni> guest1437: /etc/init.d/ to be precise
<guest1437> eni you re welcome
<guest1437> :-)
<MonkeyDust> salvatore  do you have sound with other apps?
<zefuros> roger_: dude i cant boot from usb it says  : unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<salvatore> yes MonkeyDust, Amarok works, flash works, even skype works (calls work)
<kostkon> salvatore, check the alert volume in your sound preferences
<mathias__> Hi, I just recently janked out my external sound card, but now ubuntu doesn't show me any sound cards at all (i can see the HDMI sound output from my gfx-card though)
<kostkon> salvatore, in the sound effects tab
<MonkeyDust> salvatore  skype is a 3rd party app, by another developper and closed source
<kostkon> MonkeyDust, so?
<zefuros> anyone can help. me? grub doesnt show up and i cant boot from live usb
<kostkon> MonkeyDust, another developer?
<STMelon> microsoft owns skype, it is not open-source
<salvatore> yeah, I know that
<g16> Trying to mount a LessFS, but mount | grep less prints nothing. Why?
<Sharyari> Hi, I have a problem with mounting my udb-stick. It used to be working fine, but now all of a sudden I only have /dev/sdb as an option (and now /dev/sdb1 partition). Any way I can repartition it or something?
<acerbus> Is there a way to escape a digit in regex? I keep getting invalid back reference because I'm doing ie. \123456. Hard to work around it as the input to my regex is random.
<jrib> acerbus: why are you escaping a digit?
<jrib> acerbus: just do "123456"
<acerbus> jrib: I need to, because the input may also be "." instead of "123456"
<raub> How does a proper shutdown look in the syslog file?
<_raven_> how to redirect the default index.htm to foo.htm in apache2?
<jrib> acerbus: you should take a step back and say what you are trying to accomplish
<acerbus> jrib: Been doing that for quite a while now. The problem is that I have a set of data that is pretty randomly consisting of alphanumerics, digits and certain characters regex interprets as special. Because of the characters, I must escape it, but since I am escaping it, digits cause problems.
<jrib> acerbus: give an example
<XtremeWiz> Hi, how do uninstall/stop oidentd?
<avi> hey i need help
<acerbus> jrib: I have a file containing three lines; "abcd", ".abcd" and "123456". I'm iterating over the file and I do not know the content of it with certainty beforehand. As I am iterating, I put the line into a regex for matching. If I do not escape the pattern, "abcd" and "123456" works without problems, but ".abcd" becomes a problem because of the leading ".".
<acerbus> But if I do escape it, "abcd" and ".abcd" works fine, but "123456" doesn't.
<jrib> acerbus: well do you actually want a regex then?  Or do you just want to match the string literally?
<GermainZ> Hey, I can't adjust screen brightness (it's always locked to the max) (tried via hotkeys, system settings and shell commands). Any suggestions?
<acerbus> jrib: I need a regex because I am matching one set of variable data against another set of variable data.
<zefuros> please help me i must restore grub and i cant even boot my live usb
<tgm4883> acerbus, what does your regex look like?
<g16> Why you're not just checking whether the string is contained? e.g. Bash has operator =~ and perl has index($str, $substr) and almost any language has a specific construct
<acerbus> tgm4883: "^.+;.+;.+;\\"$indata";" blahblah
<acerbus> Where $indata can be just about any character or digit.
<acerbus> The full line is: for indata in $(cat file1.txt | awk -F"/" '{print $2}'); do egrep "^.+;.+;.+;\\"$indata";" file2.txt; done
<acerbus> Where file1.txt is full of all kinds of abominations.
<jrib> acerbus: you could just extract what would be in the place of $indata in file2.txt and then see if that is the same as $indata from file1.txt.  That would be one way.  You could escape special characters if you want too and keep your solution, but that seems more annoying.  #bash might have more suggestions
<zefuros> please some help , i cant load grub and i cant get my liveusb to boot to restore it
<acerbus> Alright, cheers.
<usr13> zefuros: Why won'
<usr13> zefuros: Why won't your liveUSB boot?
<tgm4883> acerbus, yea, I'd have to see some example data to try and help.
<nullv4lue> oh no grub has eaten my kernel
<tgm4883> acerbus, minimally, what i'd need to know what would be considered valid
<zefuros> usr13: it says cant find live systemfile something like that want me to try again and tell you?
<hxm> hello
<g16> acerbus: echo "we.+ird" | grep -P "\\Qwe.+ird\\E"
<usr13> zefuros: I believe you're going to need to fix the liveUSB
<hxm> can nano show line numbers?
<g16> Perl's \Q and \E escape the content between them.
<acerbus> tgm4883: Example data would be pretty much any string, ie. "abcd", ".abcd"" "-ABC123", "123456", "987-ABC" etc. A valid string would be "a;a;123;<string>;<anything>"
<tgm4883> hxm, http://askubuntu.com/questions/73444/how-to-show-line-numbering-in-nano-when-opening-a-file
<zefuros> usr13: are you expirienced with booting issues on a dual boot system?
<hxm> thanks
<Bon-chan> does restricted extras pack have something to do with fluendo? like, can i work out only with restricted extras?
<GermainZ> zefuros, did you check your BIOS settings? Try raising USB boot priority. Also, on some systems, you need to press a button (e.g. F12) to boot from DVD/USB/Network.
<tgm4883> acerbus, valid data would be "<loweralpha><loweralpha><number><number><number><everythingelse>"?
<nicofs> Someone expert on USB boot issues? I can't install from usb... even adjusted to EFI and with nomodeset
<tgm4883> acerbus, and it's having issues when the data is  "<period><loweralpha><loweralpha><number><number><number><everythingelse>"?
<acerbus> tgm4883: "<anyalpha variable length>;<anyalpha variable length>;<digit variable length>;$myrandomdatathatisabitchtoescape;<everything else>"
<usr13> zefuros: Yes
<acerbus> g16's suggestion seems to be working, though
<guntbert> nullv4lue: why do you think so? What happened?
<F3Speech> Need help installing a hp lazerjet 1200 via a usb to serial adaptor using ubuntu server cli and cups! Currently Ive had it print a test page but network users couldnt print now I cant even see the printer. Any takers?
<nullv4lue> eerm can you rephrase the question
<nullv4lue> what happened to what?
<F3Speech> need help adding printer?
<jrib> g16: nice
<nullv4lue> ooh grub keeps eating my windblows
<guntbert> nullv4lue: you said "grub has eaten my kernel", I asked what made you say that
<nullv4lue> kernel not found
<F3Speech> nullv4lue: Ive no idea tbh, it was working 99% but ive clearly changed something because now its not visible on the lan
<nullv4lue> i suspect grub did something with it
<guntbert> !who | nullv4lue
<ubottu> nullv4lue: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nullv4lue> ignoring ubottu
<nullv4lue> im gonna delete ubuntu and install windows 8 anyone knows where to get a copy of tht
<peterrooney> nullv4lue: you shall be the lesser for it.
<nullv4lue> ??
<genii-around> nullv4lue: They might know in ##windows channel
<nullv4lue> hmm
<DJones> nullv4lue: Most computer shops will sell you a copy
<k1l_> nullv4lue: no need for ranting. stick to the technical issue please
<guntbert> nullv4lue: please keep to ubuntu support, no "funny" remarks
<nullv4lue> oh you are so helpful bunch
<nullv4lue> where is the fun in tht
<nullv4lue> why so serious.....?
<GermainZ> nullv4lue, "#ubuntu"
<STMelon> this is a support channel.
<DJones> !guidelines > nullv4lue
<ubottu> nullv4lue, please see my private message
<nullv4lue> sorry honest mistake
<nullv4lue> i shall not speak
<hxm> yes, where is the fun in "gonna install win8"
<Deas> anyone familiure to dd-wrt and usb printing share?
<nullv4lue> heh
<tgm4883> acerbus, and your regex was failing when the random data started with a period?
<k1l_> Deas: that sounds like a dd-wrt issue :) beeter see their support
<genii-around> Heh, my plan was to just send the guy asking if we know where he can get a copy of Windows 8 to the ##windows channel and then quietly observe...
<avi> hey i need help linux back track  thing about wifi anyone ?
 * nullv4lue tells ubottu to shove guidelines up where the sun dont shine
<xangua> !backtrack | avi
<ubottu> avi: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<STMelon> ohh he left good
<acerbus> tgm4883: No, with a digit because it interpreted the escaped digit as a back reference.
<Deas> k1l_: just checking with people over here, im already thier irc awaiting answer
<avi> thanks mate
<acerbus> tgm4883: So "1234" became "\1234" which is a reference.
<k1l_> Deas: keep this channel here to ubuntu support please, thanks
<avi> cant in there strange
<avi> Cannot join #backtrack-linux (You are banned).
<k1l_> avi: ask in #freenode why and what to do
<DJones> avi: You'll have to take that up with the backtrack-linux channel ops
<k1l_> avi: (related to problems with channels here on freenode)
<avi> ok
<STMelon> thx DJones
<tgm4883> acerbus, would something like this work    ^[A-Za-z]+;[A-Za-z]+;[0-9]+;[A-Za-z0-9\.\\]+;.+
<DJones> I got the wrong one
<acerbus> Okay, I think I got it, thanks g16! The final grep now looks like this:  grep -P "^[^;]+;[^;]+;[^;]+;\\Q"$indata"\\E;"
<Abuespapam> t
<Evansch0> how do you make ubuntu  faster
<Evansch0> :)
<k1l_> !rootirc > Abuespapam
<ubottu> Abuespapam, please see my private message
<roger_> Evansch0: I had to disable effects
<Evansch0> ?
<Evansch0> roger_: how do you do that?
<mathias__> Hello, ubuntu doesn't recongnize my internal sound card
<mathias__> it's a ALC892 chipset
<mathias__> from Realtek
<mathias__> hence, I have no sound
<roger_> Evansch0: let me find a link for yo
<Evansch0> roger_: thanks man
<usr13> mathias__: alsamixer
<mathias__> usr13: yes, it's not there
<mathias__> at all
<mathias__> lspci doesn't show it either
<wiggmpk> 55GB should be plenty for my root partition right? I mean I shouldnt be getting low disk space warnings.. right?
<g16> acerbus: glad to help!! But thinking more about it, I think that jrib's suggestion would read and prolly perform better, a one-liner like     uniq <$(cat file1.txt | awk | sort) <$(cat file1.txt | awk | sort)
<mathias__> aplay -l doesn't see it either
<usr13> mathias__: On-board?
<mathias__> usr13: on-board yes
<g16> Glad that it works, anyway.
<roger_> Evansch0: http://www.itworld.com/software/306674/disable-visual-effects-make-ubuntu-1210-faster
<usr13> mathias__: Check the bios settings to see that it is not disabled.
<acerbus> g16: Thanks mate. Doesn't need to be particularly beautiful or efficient, this is a one shot thing (I hope).
<mathias__> usr13: will do, sec
<bulletrulz> hello how to make it so i use the unity greeter on xubuntu 12.10?
<Evansch0> roger_: THANKS
<guntbert> wiggmpk: show us the output of   df -h in a !pastebin please
<GermainZ> I can't adjust screen brightness (it's always locked to the max) (tried via hotkeys, system settings and shell commands). Any suggestions?
<Evansch0> roger_: i shall tell you if it works
<roger_> Evansch0: then there is also this(which was located on that previous link); http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/06/11-tips-to-speed-up-computers-running.html
<wiggmpk> guntbert: 47GB's worth of logs would do it I guess
<F3Speech> Need help installing a HP Laserjet 1200 via a usb to serial adaptor using ubuntu server cli and cups cli or web interface! Currently Ive had it print a test page but network users couldnt print so I tweaked and now I cant even see the printer. Could really use a hand to point the way...
<guntbert> wiggmpk: do you need help or do you just want to chat?
<usr13> F3Speech: firefox localhost:631
<F3Speech> usr13: web interface works well
<wiggmpk> guntbert: I thought I did, might still need help.. but it looks like my logs are growing out of control
<F3Speech> usr13: its currently saing an unknown printer is attached locally, previous it was correctly showing the hp connected.
<guntbert> wiggmpk: that looks like maybe logrotate didn't get told about all logs
<wiggmpk> guntbert: how can I safely remove all the logs and kinda start over logging, if that makes sense
<k1l_> wiggmpk: maybe something is just spamming errors?
<wiggmpk> k1l_: thats a lot of spam for overnight
<k1l_> wiggmpk: did you take a look? maybe there is some hdd failure causing that?
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: What log file is so full? Try 'du -shx /var/log/* | sort -rn | grep G'
<F3Speech> usr13: any advice?
<usr13> F3Speech: Modify Printer
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: ufw.log and kern.log are at 16G each, guess I could scale down the firewall logging
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: syslog is pretty big too
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: Can you look what kind of errors they give? 'tail -f /var/log/syslog'
<g16> wiggmpk: there's an application called logrotate, maybe it could help you
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: syslog looks liek a bunch of UFW audits
<F3Speech> usr13: with the greatest respect I'm looking for a little more detail, the printer isnt added because its unknown so I can moodift printer
<wiggmpk> g16: not too familiar with logrotate, im still a newbie
<F3Speech> usr13: *cant modify it*
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: Did you configure anything different for the ufw?
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: i might have FULL logging on
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: ROFL
<sirdotalus> can anyone tell me if there is an analytics program that scans my computer for any packages installed beyond the basic operating system install
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: yeah... lol probably isnt good when your downloading a torrent overnight
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: You might wanna turn that off as soon as possible
<g16> sirdotalus: dpkg -l
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: how can I remove these logs safely?
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: Try to log only dropped
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: First change the setting, then run logrotate -F /etc/logrotate.conf
<usr13> F3Speech: Add Printer
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: Oh and reload /restart ufw
<sirdotalus> thank you g16
<g16> sorry sirdotalus, it's dpkg —get-selections actually
<KGB_Spirtnoye> i hate you
<KGB_Spirtnoye> all of you
<KGB_Spirtnoye> SAIL HATAN!
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: cant even open gufw =(
<guntbert> KGB_Spirtnoye: STOP
<F3Speech> usr13: Thanks... anyone else familiar with cups?
<sirdotalus> now i must ask if you have a command to remove all of those packages. i am attempting to bring my system back to the point where it is a fresh install but without having to re-download the install iso and make a new install usb
<usr13> F3Speech: Under Printers, are there any printers listed?
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: Lol, try 'sudo service ufw stop' and then 'logrotate -F /etc/logrotate.conf'
<F3Speech> no
<usr13> F3Speech: If not, go to Administration tab and click "Add Printer"
<llutz> sirdotalus: that commands list ALL installed packages, there is no easy way to get a list of packages installed after basic setup
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: I got it, I feel like such a tool lol, I just deleted a smaller log to give me enough to operate with
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: Then edit the setting via gufw and start ufw again
<sirdotalus> thank you luts
<sirdotalus> lutz
<F3Speech> usr13: ok saying nothing to add locally
<k1l_> !guidelines > KGB_Spirtnoye
<ubottu> KGB_Spirtnoye, please see my private message
<sirdotalus> i guess i am doing a system reinstall of my os
<sirdotalus> i appreciate the help guys
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: in the interest of learning, what exactly does "logrotate -F /etc/logrotate.conf" do?
<usr13> F3Speech: Unplug the printer from existing USB port and plug into another.
<KGB_Spirtnoye> nmap
<sirdotalus> one more question. is your handle llutz a refrence to the classic phantasy star games or am i just a crazy person
<tgm4883> sirdotalus, is something broken?
<KGB_Spirtnoye> For the LULZ
<guntbert> wiggmpk: logrotate is a tool that compresses/deletes old log files
<k1l_> KGB_Spirtnoye: last warning. keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. thank you
<F3Speech> usr13: ok saying unknown under local printers now
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: It runs logrotate with the configuration found in /etc/logrotate.conf, which usally also includes the config in /etc/logrotate.d/. In /etc/logrotate.d/ is defined how each service should be rotated, eg how many files should be kept and if compression should be used
<guntbert> wiggmpk: normally it runs daily
<F3Speech> usr13: cancle that its gone again
<usr13> F3Speech: Is the printer powered up?
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: I get a bad argument -F: unknown error
<sirdotalus> tgm yes i have been experiencing internal errors but it is not a big issue because this os is fairly new and i have a usb back up of my snes games and the very few text files i want to save
<F3Speech> usr13: yes
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: Basically logrotate will move the logfile to logfile.1 and the day after to logfile.2.gz in default behavior
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: -f sorry
<tgm4883> guntbert, probably still is running daily, but those logs he listed as large get rotated weekly
<sirdotalus> i just didnt want to do a re install because the download takes forever.
<KGB_Spirtnoye> -p will specify the port on nmap
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: now if I manually deleted logs in the past, would it screw up logrotate?
<KGB_Spirtnoye> did you know that nmap has over 468 pages of help and that still doesn't even cover all of it?
<tgm4883> sirdotalus, 12.04?
<guntbert> tgm4883: I suspect he somehow stopped it or the services were not handled properly - I have seen both things happen :)
<sirdotalus> i jsut got this computer two weeks ago and ive had ubuntu on it for like 4 or 5 days so...
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: Nope, logrotate would not care.
<KGB_Spirtnoye> armitage will enable you to pentest your neighbors.
<odyssey4me> This is driving me nuts - I'm getting "can't read superblock" on a new xfs partition, with "XFS (sdae1): last sector read failed" in dmesg. I've tried removing the partition and recreating it. Any idea what else I can do?
<sirdotalus> yes 12.4 its just because i was having problems installing the game nethack.
<F3Speech> usr13: printer usb shows up as "Bus 007 Device 003: ID 067b:2305 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 Parallel Port" from lsusb
<tgm4883> sirdotalus, this might help  http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/20130210/precise-desktop-amd64.manifest
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: It works with what it finds, if it's not there then it does not rotate it
<usr13> F3Speech: Configure it.
<usr13> F3Speech: Open a terminal, type lpq, hit enter.  What does it say?
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: kk, should this be an immediate change? cause im still at 90% disk space used
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: Run it again pls
<sirdotalus> but like i said its not a big deal i dont have much personal info on this  computer and its already backed up to a usb drive
<yeehaw> First it only renames to .1 , the second time it moves the .1 file, gzips it and calls it .2.gz
<F3Speech> usr13: lpq cannt be found
<sirdotalus> i am already torrenting the install iso from the ubuntu webpage. thank you for your help tgm i will look into your website
<F3Speech> usr13: lpr or lprng available
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: lol disk space going in the wrong direction *pulls hair out*
<tgm4883> yeehaw, I wouldn't think that would depend on how many times it is run, it should be based on date
<tgm4883> yeehaw, and really, he could just gzip the log file himself (or even rm it)
<yeehaw> tgm4883: Hmm, I have had succes in the past by running it twice :P
<usr13> F3Speech: lsb_release -r
<usr13> F3Speech: What does that say?
<wiggmpk> tgm4883: at this point I'd rather remove all logs and start over and just keep an eye on it
<F3Speech> usr13: 12.04
<Evansch0> roger_: thanks it is working very very well
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: Did you stop ufw yet?
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: Or edited the config?
<roger_> Evansch0: yw
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: yeah, and turned off logging
<Evansch0> :D
<tgm4883> wiggmpk, which log files are super large?
<usr13> F3Speech: sudo apt-get install cups
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: Ok, if I'm not mistaken you should have some pretty big .1 logs now
<roger_> Evansch0: yeah in the end I ended up uninstalling ubuntu and installing xubuntu
<wiggmpk> tgm4883: ufw.log, kern.log, and syslog
<F3Speech> usr13: its already installed
<Evansch0> i am using Pantheon
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: ok just got back another 20% of disk space after the command finished
<tgm4883> wiggmpk, personally, i'd do some work to keep the last 1000 lines of those files, but you can probably just rm them
<Evansch0> roger_: i am using Pantheon
<Evansch0> there i forgot to use that :P
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: tgm4883: I would do a reboot after that, since the files probably won't be deleted while in use
<usr13> F3Speech: sudo apt-get install cups-bsd
<wiggmpk> tgm4883: is there any chance of potentially breaking my system if I run sudo rm -rf /var/log/* ??
<tgm4883> wiggmpk, sudo tail -n 1000 /var/log/syslog > /var/log/syslog.tmp && sudo mv /var/log/syslog.tmp /var/log/syslog
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: Don't do that
<tgm4883> wiggmpk, system, probably not. But don't do that
<yeehaw> Do what tgm4883 said
<Evansch0> roger_: the desktop kinda looks like its a mac
<tgm4883> wiggmpk, there is probably other software that won't like not having a log file
<roger_> Evansch0: cool thanks.. I'll have to check it out
<Evansch0> roger_: but .... its still under developement thought i should tell ya :D
 * tgm4883 lunch
<pawleeq> hello
<Evansch0> hi
<usr13> F3Speech: sudo apt-get install cups-client cups-common cups-ppdc
<profiler1982> is it possible to install 13.04 via wubi
<wiggmpk> tgm4883: permission denied /var/log/syslog.tmp
<wiggmpk> tgm4883: with sudo
<pawleeq> I need to estabilish a a connection with a live CD in distatn location, is that possible?
<Evansch0> who has a processor that runs faster than 2.0 Ghz
 * Evansch0 raises his hand 
<usr13> pawleeq: Probably.  What kind of connection?  ssh?
<xangua> !13.04 | profiler1982
<ubottu> profiler1982: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<HfE2000> \bye
<g16> wiggmpk:  replace "   > /var/log/syslog.tmp   " with "  | tee /var/log/syslog.tmp  "
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: Yes with sudo. And don't use rm -rf, but rather rm -r. -f removes al questions and if you make a mistake you have a problem
<joshu> can someone explain how to upgrade the kernel using this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.7.7-raring/
<pawleeq> usr13, ssh might be
<Evansch0> no one else?
<profiler1982> yes 13.04
<k1l> !who | Evansch0
<ubottu> Evansch0: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<g16> wiggmpk: sorry, sudo tee
<Evansch0> no just everyone :D
<k1l> Evansch0: do you have a support issue?
<Evansch0> nope :)
<xangua> joshu you should use the kernel provided by official ubuntu repositories
<Evansch0> just asking :)
<joshu> xangua how do you mean?
<profiler1982> tnx
<Evansch0> for no particular reason o.o
<wiggmpk> g16: so this "sudo tail -n 1000 /var/log/syslog |tee /var/log/syslog.tmp && sudo mv /var/log/syslog.tmp /var/log/syslog"
<k1l> Evansch0: than please keep this channel clear for the support issues. we have the #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<GermainZ> I can't adjust screen brightness (it's always locked to the max) (tried via hotkeys, system settings and shell commands). Any suggestions?
<wiggmpk> g16: so this "sudo tail -n 1000 /var/log/syslog | tee /var/log/syslog.tmp && sudo mv /var/log/syslog.tmp /var/log/syslog"
<g16> wiggmpk: sudo tee
<pawleeq> usr13, I need to connect 12.04 Live CD running on static IP address (if this info helps you)
<wiggmpk> g16: done
<yeehaw> GermainZ: What GPU do you have and do you boot with UEFI?
<GermainZ> GT540M (tried both proprietary drivers and open source), no UEFI.
<wiggmpk> g16: and im assuming i can do the same for ufw.log and kern.log?
<yeehaw> GermainZ: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139796/cannot-adjust-brightness-on-my-packard-bell-easynote-ts11hr-127ge-laptop
<GermainZ> yeehaw, I think I tried that. I'll try again, tho. Thanks.
<g16> wiggmpk: yeah, tee is just like > with the only difference being: > belongs to Bash which was not run as sudo
<wiggmpk> g16: yeehaw: tgm4883: thanks for your help, I really appreciate it =)
<g16> and of course, the other being it pollutes the terminal.
<g16> :p
<joshu> xangua the reason I asked about updating the kernel is because I'm unable to get my huawei usb modem working and someone suggested that i update the kernel
<yeehaw> g16: Can you elaborate on that?
<g16> tee writes to stdout and file
<usr13> pawleeq: You have to install openssh-server  See:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHLiveCD
<g16> so 1000 lines will cover the commands and error messages, which is not nice.
<yeehaw> g16: But you told him to use tee instead of >, while tee goes to both stdout and file?
<yeehaw> g16: Is that not more polluting then only > or >> ?
<seferis> hello. So, I've just installed xchat on 12.4 LTS... how do I start this program from the command line? I don't want to put stuffs on the launcher...
<yeehaw> seferis: programname &
<g16> yeehaw: he got permission denied while running sudo command > /var/whatever, this is because > is not passed to command, it's interpreted by Bash, which hasn't the sudo.
<g16> But sudo tee has the sudo, so no perm denied.
<yeehaw> g16: Aah, I get it :-)
<mcsmurf> hi, I'm trying to help someone else who has some strange graphic problems using a Nvidia graphics card with Ubuntu 12.04
<g16> tee will however clutter the terminal by default.
<seferis> yeehaw: Do I have to set path first? create an executable??
<mcsmurf> menus look either like this https://bug838351.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=711338 or this https://bug838351.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=711352
<seferis> yeehaw: & simply means run the program in the background, doesn't it?
<mcsmurf> so flipped and/or black; this is some headless box, but same problem occurs when using VNC and some KVM switch
<mcsmurf> someone has seen graphic problems like that before?
<tgm4883> ah my bad, I always forget about that
<yeehaw> seferis: If it is installed via APT and you know the excact name you could probably use tab-completion and yes, that 's right
<mcsmurf> simple X-apps like xeyes are black-in-black, too
<Naphatul> ok so after installing xorg, xserver-xorg, slim and a ton of stuff like that i still can't set up cinnamon, any help?
<Naphatul> this is on a minimal iso btw
<yeehaw> seferis: Because opening a new terminal for every program you wanto run is a hassle :P
<cliff__> Can someone help me configure my ubuntu server's network configuration?  I'm connected to a router that's not using NAT, and I'm lost
<mcsmurf> oh, there's an #nvidia channel
<seferis> yeehaw: ok, one last question if you dont mind -- where to set path so that whatever I type in ~ (/home/username) it'll recognize? especially for non apt installations?
<mcsmurf> I'll try there for the graphics problems
<belgianguy> is there a different channel for the server distros?
<marahin> yep, #ubuntu-server
<belgianguy> marahin: thanks!
<marahin> np
<yeehaw> seferis: Do you mean change your home directory?
<cliff__> ah, thanks
<GermainZ> yeehaw, that didn't help.
<yeehaw> GermainZ: Does switches between current and updates help?
<GermainZ> Nope, tried that too.
<seferis> yeehaw: no. So, eg. i installed a rpm application package to... /home/usrname/myApps/app123
<jhutchins_wk> seferis: Bet it doesn't work.
<yeehaw> seferis: Err.. rpm is for RedHat / CentOs
<yeehaw> GermainZ: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1962255.html ?
<Naphatul> anyone?
<yeehaw> !rpm | seferis
<ubottu> seferis: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<GermainZ> Tried that already, yeehaw
<seferis> yeehaw, jhutchins_wk: ok, thanks for the info... but i was just throwing an example.
<usr13> cliff__: What is your problem?
<yeehaw> GermainZ: Well, you might try #nvidia. Because you seem to be able too google yourself ;-)
<seferis> yeehaw, jhutchins_wk: alright, the application i was referring to was R.
<GermainZ> yeehaw, lol, alright. Good idea :D
<yeehaw> seferis: R?
<jhutchins_wk> seferis: I would expect that not to work for two reasons.  RedHat puts important components in different parts of the filetree, so absolute paths aren't going to work, and relative paths aren't going to like it being in /home...
<usr13> !apt | seferis
<ubottu> seferis: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<seferis> yeehaw, jhutchins_wk: so, if i've uncompressed the package into /home/usrname/myApps/r-project/ how do i start it from the ccommand line from my home directory innstead of going to its directory everytime?
<yeehaw> seferis: The RPM package?
<seferis> yeehaw: no, it's not an RPM   package
<jhutchins_wk> seferis: When you build a package, the "configure" step usually locates and sets the path for various components and libraries, so that will be more likely to work.
<yeehaw> seferis: What excactly are you trying to install, there might be an easier solution.
<roger_> he just wants to know if can run a file from any directory without having to go to the directory the file is located in
<jhutchins_wk> seferis: Running software from user filetrees is largely deprecated, as there aren't many cases where users who don't have root access are allowed to install or run binaries.
<tgm4883> roger_, seferis you need to add that directory to your PATH
<usr13> seferis: If what roger is saying is correct, just symlink it to a directory that is in your path.
<jhutchins_wk> seferis: If you were to be more open about what you're trying to do and give us a general high-level explanation rather than secretive details we'd be better able to help.
<yeehaw> jhutchins_wk: +1
<[1]Anubis> so how is everyone doing today
<seferis> yeehaw: http://cran.ma.imperial.ac.uk/bin/linux/ubuntu/ is what i am trying to install
<usr13> seferis: ln -s /home/usrname/myApps/r-project/name-here /sr/local/sbin/
<seferis> tgm4883: that was what I was asking... how to do that?
<zykotick9> usr13: slight typo there.  /sr/ vs /usr/
<[1]Anubis> why r u having a problem with it when all the instructions are there?
<tgm4883> seferis, why aren't you just installing the deb?
<llutz> usr13: better to use the "bin" dirs, not sbin, which are for root-use
<tgm4883> seferis, or better yet, add their repo and install it via apt
<usr13> seferis: ln -s /home/usrname/myApps/r-project/name-here /usr/local/sbin/
<yeehaw> seferis: 'sudo echo "deb http://cran.ma.imperial.ac.uk/bin/linux/ubuntu quantal" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<usr13> llutz: tnx
<yeehaw> seferis: Replace quantal with your version
<yeehaw> seferis: Then follow the apt-get instructions
<genii-around> yeehaw: More like echo "something" | sudo tee /non-user-area-path
<tgm4883> don't forget sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys E084DAB9
<[1]Anubis> i have a question you tech savvy ppl
<tgm4883> !ask | [1]Anubis
<ubottu> [1]Anubis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yeehaw> genii-around: I admit, I'm a frequent user of sudo -s and never use tee
<[1]Anubis> i just updated my bios for windows but am going to put ubuntu on it. should i go back and install the linux bios or does it really matter?
<tgm4883> [1]Anubis, whats is a linux bios
<tgm4883> [1]Anubis, and/or, what is a windows bios
<szx> nautilus refuses to mount windows 8 partition saying that it's hibernated but it's not hibernated, wtf?
<jhutchins_wk> I think we might be talking about secureboot here.
<yeehaw> Or grub :p
<tgm4883> jhutchins_wk, well that isn't BIOS at all
<usr13> [1]Anubis: The bios is not part of the operating system.
<jpmh> On ubuntu when I clicked on the volume control it brought me a more full volume window where I could even set the value beyond 100% - now I have changed tu lubuntu, how do I get this feature back
<[1]Anubis> no but there were a bios update for my motherboard specifically for linus
<[1]Anubis> linux*
<zykotick9> usr13: tell that to microsoft ;)
<usr13> jpmh: Are you wanting to put a mixer app in the menu bar?
<jhutchins_wk> [1]Anubis: What version of Windows?
<tgm4883> [1]Anubis, does the update look important?
<tgm4883> eg. [Release Notes] Fixes randomly deleting all user data under Linux
<[1]Anubis> ummm i think it was xp home or professional. and yes i couldnt even boot my computer without the update. i had to go through a root menu to access my flash to update it.
<usr13> zykotick9: So, are you saying that in some cases that's not entirely true?
<yeehaw> [1]Anubis: Do you have a link to the bios update?
<[1]Anubis> ummm yea gimme a sec
<usr13> zykotick9: ... or are you just making a backhanded complement to MS?
<_raven_> how to redirect the default index.htm to foo.htm in apache2?
<yeehaw> _raven_: Why?
<usr13> _raven_: I always just use symlinks.  (I make a directory in /home/user  like  public_html).
<_raven_> yeehaw, to hide a service on a webserver
<[1]Anubis> http://www.asus.com/Motherboard/M2AVM/#support_Download_17
<[1]Anubis> click on download and bios
<yeehaw> _raven_: Why don't you just fill the index.htm with what's in foo.htm and create a seperate page for your hidden service?
<jpmh> usr13: I don't really care if it is in the bar - I just want to get back to the old louder volume
<usr13> _raven_: And then just;  ln -s /home/user/public_html /var/www/My-Site
<K3rmit> hi I'm having the hardest time trying to get my wireless USB atheros network card to work. It works on my BT5 distro but not on the linux I've tried installing compat drivers but I must be doing something wrong. Can someone help me out?
<_raven_> yeehaw, because its a full system on default i cannot just change the default page
<tgm4883> _raven_, you want to set the DirectoryIndex to foo.htm in your apache config
<woo> Hey, I restored an image how do I write an mbr for ubuntu 3.2.0-37-generic x86_64 GNU/Linux?
<rovar> hey all.  I'm having a major problem with my ubuntu install.  I have a non-removable usb drive that ubuntu likes to call /dev/sda.    When I install. i install to /dev/sdb,  but then it tries to write grub to the MBR on /dev/sda
<woo> 12.04
<_raven_> tgm4883, in which config?
<rovar> during boot up, the machine doesn't look at the usb drive for that.
<yeehaw> _raven_: Put it in a subfolder :P, but look into htaccess redirection
<tgm4883> _raven_, in the site config
<usr13> jpmh: So just bring up the mixer and have at it.
<rovar> how can I tell the installer to grub-install to /dev/sdb?
<woo> !mbr | woo
<ubottu> woo, please see my private message
<josvis> Hi folks, any Ubuntu alternative for capturing video&audio from TV-decoder? Previously (in Windows) used Pinnacle Studio with TV-decoder connected to Pinnacle Dazzle DVC 130
<tgm4883> _raven_, eg. /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/<your site here>
<yeehaw> [1]Anubis: It does not mention Linux anywhere afaik
<[1]Anubis> on select os it has linux in the list
<papa> привет
<woo> !mbr | K3rmit
<ubottu> K3rmit: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tgm4883> josvis, depends on what you want to achieve. If you just want to periodically 'record' from that input, you could simply use cat
<yeehaw> [1]Anubis: You can completely ignore that, that's just so that they know which drivers you need to download
<_raven_> tgm4883, how does that work?
<tgm4883> _raven_, what do you mean?
<[1]Anubis> so i dont need to download the linux one since im installing ubuntu 12.10?
<tgm4883> _raven_, you said you were using apache right?
<yeehaw> [1]Anubis: Correct, There is only one bios. It's the same if you select Linux or not
<tgm4883> [1]Anubis, there is no linux one. It's literally the same file listed under both OS's
<michealPW> amagad, lost all 4 of my Ubuntu partitions trying to install Windows 8. I've never seen an OS in my life destruct partitions without prompting the user O_o
<yeehaw> [1]Anubis: The other things like the drivers and apps change
<[1]Anubis> oh ok. i just wanted to make sure since its the first time building a computer. i havent even gotten the computer to actually boot all the way
<michealPW> Thankfully I had nearly everything backed up but I lost my ssh keys. Not sure how that's going to work out :|
<yeehaw> michealPW: So they fixed that in Vista and Win7 and reintroduced it in Win8? weird
<michealPW> I think maybe I can just create a new key and add it to my GitHub/Gitorious accounts? Iunno.. :(
<tgm4883> michealPW, more of a reason to not install windows ;)
<josvis> tgm4883 I want to record video & audio, edit same and burn content to DVD
<michealPW> Oh, tgm4883 exactly. I'm never touching Win8 again outside of a Virtual Machine…
<_raven_> tgm4883, yes i just look for some value i change from index.htm to foo.htm in the config i do not know how that site enabled would work
<yeehaw> [1]Anubis: Don't sweat it, there is only one bios and you can install any os you want
<BluesKaj> windows doesn't recognize ext file system partitions
<michealPW> I'm still dumbfounded that it did it. It whipped the mgr, killing grub, skipped over the 3 Windows 7 partitions and deleted 4 (all) of my linux partitions, heh even the linux-swap..
<[1]Anubis> ok thank you so much
<silverone> i need to compile a kernel to add some support for graphic switching, if i use the default values from ubuntu, what are the odds of me screwing everything up ?
<tgm4883> _raven_, how many sites do you have?
<michealPW> And didn't ask me or anything, all while showing the Blue Windows logo.. Then it rebooted and I got no boot loader :(
<jgcampbell300> hello, I need refresher ... im setting up 4 80g drives i want to use raid and stripe 0+1 and mirror to 2+3 ... using ubuntu software raid isnt that like raid 0 and raid 5 or 6 ... something like that ?
<usr13> tgm4883: What is raven tryint to do?
<yeehaw> silverone: As long if you let the old kernels be installed you could always choose those in grub
<woo> K3rmit: looks like "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"  idk where your usb is located
<SonikkuAmerica> michealPW: Is this Windows 8?
<_raven_> tgm4883, i have airtime on the default domain but i want a white page as domain default and airtime only with .com/airtime/ attached
<michealPW> SonikkuAmerica: Yea :(
<tgm4883> usr13, when going to a website, open up to foo.html automatically instead of index.html
<usr13> *trying*
<silverone> yeehaw: thank you, that kinda eased my mind.
<_raven_> tgm4883, or .com/airtime.htm attached
<yeehaw> jgcampbell300: That's raid0 for 0+1 and raid1 for 2+3
<SonikkuAmerica> michealPW: I wasn't here, what happened?
<usr13> tgm4883: Oh, I see.  But don't understand why one would want to do such a thing....
<yeehaw> silverone: You could also use raid10, which is both striped and mirrored
<usr13> tgm4883: Why not just do locahost/foo.html in the browser?
<jgcampbell300> yeehaw, ahh ... so i would have to use raid 10 kuz i dont see a raid 2
<silverone> yeehaw: that message was not for me
<SonikkuAmerica> michealPW: OK, what did you get?
<michealPW> SonikkuAmerica: Well, I booted my machine with the Win8 setup dvd.. It booted from the dvd and showed me the Windows 8 logo for around 1 minute & 30 seconds then restarted the machine. When it restarted, I found that Win8 whipped the mgr and deleted my 4 linux partitions (ext4)
<yeehaw> silverone: Sorry
<silverone> yeehaw: no problems :D
<usr13> _raven_: What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<yeehaw> jgcampbell300: Yeah raid10 would be good
<_raven_> usr13, because i want anyone who looks on the domain not gets displayed the airtime login page but a white page
<joshu> how can I apply this patch please http://paste.ubuntu.com/1640739/
<tgm4883> usr13, because you can't expect every user to do that
<SonikkuAmerica> michealPW: OK, what did you select when you tried to install Windows?
<tgm4883> usr13, which is why you set the default
<jgcampbell300> yeehaw, cool thanks much ... think i might as well just go have a beer for now lol
<jpmh> usr13: and what is the component that was the mixer and that I need to grab
<michealPW> SonikkuAmerica: It didn't give me any options, it all happened while it was showing me the teal Windows 8 logo
<[1]Anubis> if i udate my os do i have to worry about losing anything?
<tgm4883> usr13, can you imaging having to go to google.com/search.html instead of google.com everytime you wanted to search?
<trism> joshu: cd into your kernel tree and: patch -p1 < /path/to/patchfile
<usr13> _raven_: tgm4883  But the server will serve any number of sites, just create directories for them (or symlinks).
<SonikkuAmerica> michealPW: That's weird. I might have to Google that...
<yeehaw> [1]Anubis: Do you have any important data on the machine now?
<seferis> yeehaw: thanks for that sudo echo ... my version is 12.04 LTS. I believe this is Precise Pangolin. so replace quantal with just precise
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: so after a reboot and back down to 10% disk space used.. should the .gz logs have been removed? is there an adjustable configuration file for logrotate to lower the time it keeps them around?
<usr13> tgm4883: That's what name resolution is for.
<joshu> trism can you please provide some more detail as I've never done this before...i've got my terminal windows open. what's the path to my kernel tree?
<yeehaw> seferis: Yeah
<yeehaw> wiggmpk: Just let it be, .gz are very small
<[1]Anubis> im not sure. but im downloading ubuntu 12.10 and gonna use it. so when the new update comes out do i have to worry about my data?
<michealPW> SonikkuAmerica: I then booted the machine from a GParted LiveCD and discovered the extent of the damage (Empty mgr, huge free space where 4 partitions should be. I tried GParted's partition recovery feature but it couldn't recover anything. Luckily all my data is backed up, but I did lose my ssh keys that were in ~/.ssh
<wiggmpk> yeehaw: kk thnks again
<_raven_> usr13, i want google.com (in example) to serve a white page instead of the login page and manually type google.com/airtime.htm for the login
<tgm4883> usr13, no it's not. Name resolution can't fix that
<SonikkuAmerica> michealPW: I dunno what to tell ya... Try installing Windows, then Ubuntu, and then recover what you can.
<yeehaw> [1]Anubis: Normal system updates won't wipe your data, but a upgrade from 12.10 to a newer version could cause problems
<yeehaw> !backup | [1]Anubis
<ubottu> [1]Anubis: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<auronandace> [1]Anubis: whenever upgrading backup what you need
<michealPW> Nono, Windows not going on the machine anymore except in a sandboxed virtual machine.
<K3rmit> What does this mean? "FATAL: Error inserting ath9k_htc (/lib/modules/2.6.32-35-generic/updates/drivers/net/wireless....."
<usr13> _raven_: So just set index.html as the white page
<michealPW> haha
<_raven_> usr13, i cannot because the whole airtime system references to the default page!!
<usr13> _raven_: index.html can be anything you want it to be (redirect)
<SonikkuAmerica> michealPW: OK, then just reinstall Ubuntu and use whatever you used for !backup to recover your Ubuntu stuff.
<yeehaw> _raven_: Put the airtime app in a subfolder
<michealPW> Put Ubuntu back in the machine, no backup of ~/.ssh though. Not sure what kind of problems that's going to cause down the road :|
<trism> joshu: probably beyond the scope of this channel if you don't already have the kernel sources
<yeehaw> _raven_: Then you would hve website.com as a white page and website.com/airtime as your app
<[1]Anubis> so i might have to worry about my diablo 3 that im gonna download when endlife hits on april 2014?
<SonikkuAmerica> michealPW: All I can see is you'll have to re-enter your SSH keys again.
<_raven_> yeehaw, i do not want to move it myself who knows which dependencies there are
<michealPW> Was wondering if anybody else heard of this before with Win8 deleting Linux (ext4) partitions
<joshu> trism ah is this not something I can do with an already install desktop 12.04 os?
<michealPW> Hopefully I'm not popular/important enough for an ssh key change to be a real problem :)
<theseb> how debug/fix headset and webcam to work with flash app on web?
<yeehaw> _raven_: go into the folder with the data and create a new folder. Then run 'cp -a . newfoldername' (replace newfoldername with the name of the new folder)
<michealPW> theseb: Your headset/webcam works fine otherwise, when you're not using a Flash app?
<yeehaw> _raven_: It will take al rights
<theseb> michaelni: yes
<theseb> michaelni: it works with a JAVA based webconf app...just not flash based one
<michealPW> theseb: There are some settings for the Flash player about permissions to use your webcam. Have checked these?
<theseb> michaelni: yes...perms are fine
<michealPW> Hrmm, weird. Sorry, not sure :|
<yeehaw> _raven_: You can then test if it still works, before you remove all the data from the upper folder
<michealPW> Maybe it's a bug in adobe's Flash player on linux? Wonder if other people have same problem
<_raven_> yeehaw, ok perhaps its an option
<_raven_> tnx
<yeehaw> welcome
<michealPW> My linux machines don't have webcams to test sorry, just this MacBook Pro does hehe
<theseb> michealPW: i've noticed stuff on windows just works
<tgm4883> usr13, _raven_ sorry, work came up. Where are we at?
<tgm4883> moving the dir?
<theseb> michealPW: linux ..adobe doesn't take the time :()
<michealPW> Yea Windows' Flash player gets more development time/attention than the Linux and Mac one, unfortunately (*Shakes fist at Adobe*)
<theseb> michealPW: any reason Chrome browser would work but not FF
<michealPW> theseb: Chrome has it's own Flash.
<trism> joshu: to use that patch, you would need to apply it to the kernel sources and rebuild your kernel, you could see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile if you are curious but otherwise it isn't really supported here
<dunst0> hello
<theseb> michaelni: REALLY? i just assumed all browser used the same buggy untested crap from macromedia!?
<joshu> trism ok thanks i guess it's beyond my skill without instruction. thanks anyway ;)
<theseb> michealPW: i mean REALLY? (that was 4u :)
<michealPW> theseb: It ships with it's own built-in Flash player. I think this is why Adobe has basically abandoned Flash on Linux. They'll just support Google with their integrated Flash player for Chrome and figure all Linux users will use Chrome. Sucks but meh.
<theseb> michealPW: wow.......didn't know that..thanks!
<michealPW> theseb: Normally they do. It's really new (Integrating Flash)
<michealPW> Problem is Google probably signed some kind of "business agreement" with Adobe, right? Not sure how Mozilla Foundation would match that :|
<yeehaw> [1]Anubis: Diablo3, after you buy that you can simply redownload it from blizzard
<theseb> michealPW: maybe my chrome is too old? how know if it has this shiny new flash integration?
<yeehaw> [1]Anubis: And your gamestate is saved online
<dunst0> i have a problem when i use dual monitor, then after a while mouse click and keyboard stop working
<theseb> michealPW: wait chrome or chromium?
<yeehaw> [1]Anubis: You should think about photo's / video's /music
<michealPW> I think there's a few good articles about that, since the recent Flash vulnerabilities a lot of people wanted bleeding edge Flash players :P
<yeehaw> [1]Anubis: Personal data
<michealPW> I don't know off the top of my head, I don't use Chrome/Chromium :P
<seferis> yeehaw: i've tried the sudo echo, and also vi sources.list... both failed -- permission denied
<tgm4883> chrome://plugins
<yeehaw> seferis: And 'sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list' ?
<seferis> yeehaw: apparently the sources.list is owned by root. but sudo does the same as root and I don't need to log in as root account to do stuffs
<seferis> yeehaw: good idea.
<yeehaw> seferis: You need to be root to edit sources.list. Also to install programs.
<joshu> trism one final question regarding the kernel compilation with that patch. how long would it take someone like yourself with knowledge of the process to do something like this?
<yeehaw> seferis: If you don't understand vi, you can also do: 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<iain_> any1 around to help with an apache rewrite rule?
<yeehaw> iain_: Shoot
<trism> joshu: depends on the features enabled and the system you build on, it takes me anywhere from 20 minutes to 2 hours (for a generic ubuntu kernel)
<SonikkuAmerica> michealPW: Bleeding edge, all right. The latest Pepper Flash gives me "confetti"
<[1]Anubis> no i have the personal data taken care of. its the fact that diablo 3 is on a cd. and it only allows u to install it once
<theseb> michealPW: thanks again
<yeehaw> [1]Anubis: I do not think that is correct, it's username and password based
<tgm4883> [1]Anubis, that sounds like some crappy drm
<yeehaw> [1]Anubis: If you have your account details you can always download the installer from blizzard. You create those details on the first installation
<michealPW> hehe!
<michealPW> Yea that's what they calling it, "Pepper" (rofl) I couldn't remember
<[1]Anubis> oh ok
<iain_> RewriteRule   ^/test/contestant/(.*)$  /test/contestant/index.php [QSA,L]
<VictorL> hi guys
<iain_> im trying to redirect /test/contestant/*anythinghere to /test/contestant/index.php
<rdomingues> boa noite
<sddhrthrt> hey guys. I'm trying to compile OpenCV in my Ubuntu 12.04
<sddhrthrt> and I'm getting this error:
<sddhrthrt> Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/libopencv_highgui.so
<sddhrthrt> /usr/bin/ld: error: cannot open /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.6/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/libgobject-2.0.so: No such file or directory
<sddhrthrt> whi?
<sddhrthrt> any ideas? I'm frustrated!
<sddhrthrt> tried and reinstalled libglib2.0-0
<sddhrthrt> tried and reinstalled libglib2.0-dev
<yeehaw> michealPW: http://www.adobe.com/support/security/bulletins/apsb13-05.html Pepper is already sploited too :P
<sddhrthrt> what else!
<michealPW> hah!
<michealPW> That's funny.
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo exploit / ]
<SonikkuAmerica> !danger | ^
<ubottu> ^: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<michealPW> Flash just needs to die, already :P
<SonikkuAmerica> HTML5 > Flash
<SonikkuAmerica> Any day and twice on Sundays.
<michealPW> Exactly.
<tortik> who provides binary builds of apps in standard repos for ubuntu? Canonical?
<tgm4883> tortik, depends on the app
<tortik> tgm4883: can I build 3rd party app and put it in official repo?
<tgm4883> tortik, yes, you can do that and submit it for approval
<tgm4883> !revu
<ubottu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu-specific packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU  Please consider maintaining new packages in Debian rather than Ubuntu, they can be easily synced across.
<tgm4883> I'm hoping that is still the process
<tortik> hm http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/ is 404, but I will wait... big thanks!
<[1]Anubis> bye bye folks
<tgm4883> tortik, probably a good read http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<codezombie> shouldn't `apt-get -y -q` supress all output from apt?
<dunst0> hi i have a problem with dual monitor, when a use a dual monitor setup, then after a while i can not use the keyboard or click with the mouse, but i still can move the mouse
<PatrikOlsson> Hey guys, I attended to a test in PowerManagement on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagementALPM and I want to post my results, but I can't find any edit button. Am I blind or am I looking for the wrong thing?
<mcurran> Pulseaudio connection refused for vlc, but all other apps run the audio fine...  Anyone know a quick solution?
<ShapeShi-> Hi
<mcurran> hello ShapeShi, how about you, you have any suggestions on my last post?
<ShapeShi-> I want to make sure of something, I had ubuntu 12.04 installed on my netbook and was able to ssh into it whenever I liked, just recently I reinstalled that system then upgraded to 12.10, I found out that openssh-server wasn't installed by default, is this normal? I never had to ssh into my other comp with 12.10 and I just checked and it to didn't have openssh-sever installed by default either
<sebastiansam55> how do I install the "python-requests" module for python 3 when the default python version is 2.7?
<Ben64> ShapeShi-: i don't think any of the desktop versions come with it by default
<ShapeShi-> I'm just wondering because I never had to install anything extra to be able to ssh into computers I had that had ubuntu installed before
<ShapeShi-> Ben64: it's seems to be a new thing with 12.0
<Ben64> no
<ShapeShi-> 12.10*
<SonikkuAmerica> ShapeShi-: Nope. 12.04 has the smae problem.
<SonikkuAmerica> *same
<Ben64> its not really a problem, just need to install it
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get install openssh ]
<dupes> users
<SonikkuAmerica> dupes: And?
<Ben64> SonikkuAmerica: you mean ssh or openssh-server
<dupes> nm... sorry about htat
<ShapeShi-> SonikkuAmerica: My netbook had 12.04 before I just reinstalled and updated to 12.10 and I didn't need to install anything for ssh to be able to ssh in
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: openssh-server in this case.
<mikkel> Hi there. Im looking for a way to connect my ubuntu laptop to another ubuntu pc i have and have complete terminal access. How can i easily do this?
<IdleOne> ShapeShi-: at some point you must have shared a folder and that install ssh
<Ben64> SonikkuAmerica: either works, but you said "openssh" which does not
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: Yeah, it's been a while since I ssh'ed into anything
<SonikkuAmerica> mikkel: [ sudo apt-get install ssh ] or [ sudo apt-get install openssh-server [
<SonikkuAmerica> mikkel: [ sudo apt-get install ssh ] or [ sudo apt-get install openssh-server ]*
<Ben64> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ShapeShi-> Meh, if it's normal then idc, glad I didn't have a borked install
<mikkel> i looked at ssh. How do it up so i can access from an external network?
<IdleOne> ShapeShi-: it is normal that a clean install does not install ssh.
<Ben64> mikkel: you need to forward the port (22) on your router
<ShapeShi-> Also is someone here a op of #Linux? I seemed to have been banned and I don't know why
<mikkel> Thanks ben64 and sonikkuamerica
<PatrikOlsson> How do I get permission to edit wiki.ubuntu pages? :S I want to upload data from a test I did.
<IdleOne> ShapeShi-: try ##linux-ops
<Ben64> ShapeShi-: you don't look very banned from it
<brokenknee>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<OerHeks> !es | brokenknee
<ubottu> brokenknee: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<microm> I get no audio in kdenlive, already tried to set to pulseaudio, any idea how to fix?
<ShapeShi-> Ben64: ever
<ShapeShi-> Oops
<SonikkuAmerica> microm: Is that a KDE program? (Stupid question I bet)
<ShapeShi-> Ben64: every time I go to change my nickname I get "cannot change name while banned on ##linux"
<michealPW> Apple hasn't patented the whole global menubar idea or that kind of stuff? :|
<Ben65> weird
<santos> #ubuntu-hr
<michealPW> Like, if Apple can sue Samsung for "rounded corners" etc..
<michealPW> Makes me worry about Canonical/ubuntu.
<jhutchins_wk> ShapeShi-: You may be able to get help in #freenode
<DJones> michealPW: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<picca_> Apple don't care about canonical
<ShapeShi-> Ben65: the specific error is: "ShapeShifter499 ##linux :Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<ShapeShi-> "
<picca_> they aren't a threat
<michealPW> I suppose
<ShapeShi-> jhutchins_wk: good idea thanks
<DJones> picca_: michealPW: Can you move the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic as its not really a support issue
<michealPW> Sorry, k
<microm> SonikkuAmerica: yes kdenlive is a KDE program
<SonikkuAmerica> mircom: Just a pretext, try asking in #kubuntu first.
<oisa> How can I add a deb repository to /etc/apt/sources.list via the command line?
<tgm4883> oisa, using apt-add-repository
<tgm4883> or just edit the file
<oisa> tgm4883: does that allow me to specify a past release? I need to use lucid while I am on quantal
<oisa> I tried editing the file but I get permission denied even with sudo.
<worm> Disaster occured on my Ubuntu 12.10: I tried to add my user to group "video", then I typed "sudo usermod -G video xxx"... Now I can't become root. Any solution?
<worm> I forgot to read the user manual...
<zykotick9> oisa: adding lucid's repo to quantal probably isn't a good idea...
<tgm4883> oisa, You probably shouldn't use a lucid repo on quantal, and you shouldn't be getting an access denied message
<tgm4883> oisa, and you would just do "apt-add-repository 'deb http://myserver/path/to/repo stable myrepo'"
<tgm4883> worm, You'll probably have to boot a live cd (or boot into recovery) and edit /etc/group
<tgm4883> well, in recovery you could just fix it
<zykotick9> oisa: don't use usermod in future.  or use it correctly.  you need recovery mode to readd yourself to all the proper groups
<microm> what is as good as kdenlive for gnome?
<auronandace> !info openshot | microm
<ubottu> microm: openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1 (quantal), package size 21279 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<worm> tgm4883: Thanks. But which groups should a user be?
<tgm4883> worm, probably 'adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare'
<zykotick9> tgm4883: sudo!!!
<tgm4883> worm, oh, and your user group
<tgm4883> zykotick9, sudo?
<xangua> microm is there any reason you can't use kdenlive in gnome¿
<zykotick9> tgm4883: the group, if you want to use sudo that is...
<tgm4883> zykotick9, .... that is listed there
<oisa> tgm4883: thanks
<zykotick9> tgm4883: SORRY.  i'm blind ;)  not really
<tgm4883> :)
<worm> Thanks a lot. I'll try it. Once I realized that problem, I tried to boot from alternative and then select "ROOT", and suddenly realized that "/" is mounted as read-only...
<Ben64> mount -o remount,rw /dev/null /
<worm> So the only way is to create a live-cd and then do so... Thanks.
<Haematoma> I have an SSH server running, however I seem to have some confusion regarding how SSH handles multiple users
<Haematoma> ...nevermind
<tgm4883> worm, you just need to remount as rw
<marsje_> Hi. I just installed ubuntu 12.04 on a ssd with brfs. Since this gave me an error "no sparse file allowed" at boot, I decided to put /boot in a new ext4 partition. So I moved around the partitions to make space for the new /boot. Then mounted it, copied over the files, added new partition to fstab, ran update-grub. Then reboot..... then grub-rescue prompt. Where did I go wrong?
<crazybrain> my close and minimize button dissapeared
<microm> xangua: I cannot get the sound in preview mode, I have to render the whole video before I heard the sound
<Batistuta999> hi
<crazybrain> what to do?
<crazybrain> and ubuntu is running very slow
<microm> auronandace: openshot does not show the waveform on the audio, I can't align sound and image with it.
<Batistuta999> I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.10 through usb, but when booting from usb, i get an error - opeartion system not found. how could i solve it?
<lukas_> hello everyone, i've recently bought a laptop with preinstalled win8 in it and it looks like there are some problems with installing ubuntu on these new win8 machines,i've seen a lot of tutorials but they all vary.. does anyone know about a working tutorial for this installation? any thoughts? thanks
<|Slacker|> I'm wiping the win8 partition in my lappy and leaving only ubuntu in it. How do I make ubuntu boot without it showing me the grub screen then?
<tgm4883> Batistuta999, are you sure it's booting from the USB?
<crazybrain> somebody help me
<tgm4883> lukas_, You'll probably need to turn off secureboot
<tgm4883> !patience | crazybrain
<ubottu> crazybrain: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Batistuta999> <tgm4883> i'm setting it to boot from usb, how could i be sure about it?
<tgm4883> Batistuta999, you set the USB device as first to boot in the BIOS? Is there another OS on the machine? How did you make the USB?
<Batistuta999> yes, set it as first
<Batistuta999> Win7 installed
<Batistuta999> did it with iso2usb
<jhutchins_wk> lukas_: You have the opportunity to write the first definitive one.
<|Slacker|> Batistuta999, probably is the usb setup, I had a similar problem when I installed ubuntu in my new lappy, I had to format and re-make the usb
<tgm4883> Batistuta999, I've not heard of iso2usb.
<lukas_> jhutchins_wk pardon? i dont really understand
<tgm4883> Batistuta999, I'd try unetbootin (or if you have a Ubuntu desktop already, the live usb creator)
<tyrog> Hello. Does anybody here has the Amazon search function enabled in Ubuntu 12.10?
<tgm4883> lukas_, have you tried disabling secureboot?
<crazybrain> My title bar is not coming?
<tgm4883> tyrog, yes
<crazybrain> It's disappeared
<tyrog> Does having Amazon search enabled make unity search slower?
<tgm4883> tyrog, no
<Batistuta999> I'm trying unetbootin. 10x.
<lukas_> tgm4883, no i have not, i am kinda new to installing ubuntu so i am really trying to find a tutorial on how-to
<tyrog> tgm4883: is search faster in 12.10 than 12.04?
<tgm4883> tyrog, I suppose. I'm not sure how I'd compare. I think it's pretty fast
<tyrog> ok
<tyrog> thanks
<jhutchins_wk> lukas_: It's still pretty experimental.  Works great for some people, some people seem to have terrible problems with it.
<tyrog> I don't mind the Amazon search feature, I just don't want my dash slower xD
<tyrog> tgm4883
<tgm4883> tyrog, it wouldn't make the dash slower, that isn't how Unity works
<PoolShark_> so something happend and now I can't log into an Xubuntu machine... after I enter login and p/w, the screen just flashes and goes back to the login prompt...
<jhutchins_wk> lukas_: Be aware that a System Restore program from Windows/the manufacturer will most likely destroy your Linux installation unless it's on a seperate drive.
<tyrog> tgm4883: good 2 know, thanks
<tgm4883> tyrog, unity doesn't wait for a scope to respond with data. It loads what scopes have responded and if one is late, it will pop that one in later
<awktion> PoolShark_: try logging in via a tty
<awktion> ctrl+alt+ (f1-f6)
<PoolShark_> yeah I'm in a tty now
<PoolShark_> Xorg logs don't tell me anything
<tgm4883> tyrog, this is actually pretty easy to see with some scopes, as you'll do a search, results will pop up, then after a few seconds, more results will pop up
<awktion> then do a less for your .xsession-errors
<tgm4883> tyrog, although you don't have to wait for the other results
<|Slacker|> can I repeat my question??
<lukas_> jhutchins_wk: i see :/ but i would really like to have ubuntu on my machine.. so what do you recommend? I have 2 separate drives, one is 900gb drive with win8 installed on it and the other one is 25gb one with nothing on it
<Batistuta999> <tgm4883> do you know why the default option in unetbootin is the version of 12.04 ?
<tgm4883> Batistuta999, ... because the unetbootin people didn't update it?   Because 12.04 is LTS? IDK
<rocket_> Hi. I have a problem with my Ubuntu. Every time i try to update it, my computer stops working. Any ideas on why this is happening?
<xangua> Batistuta999:  you can manually select any linux iso you have
<PoolShark_> rocket_: I think I might have the same problem. Mine just installed some updates and now I can't log in
<tgm4883> rocket_, tell your computer to get a job
<Batistuta999> yes, i choose 12.10
<rocket_> After the update and restart.
<PoolShark_> rocket_: yeah... it updated.. I restarted... and now when I try to log in it just flashes back to the login screen
<tyrog> tgm4883: I had already figured that, just wanted to be sure about the amazon lens
<PoolShark_> rocket_: sound familiar?
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, sounds like X is crashing
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, proprietary drivers?
<rocket_> Mine doesn't even start. The screen looks funny.
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: nope... no proprietary drivers
<rocket_> And it hangs.
<|Slacker|> I'm wiping the win8 partition in my lappy and leaving only ubuntu in it. How do I make ubuntu boot without it showing me the grub screen then?
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: it's a VM in ESXi that worked fine until this update
<rocket_> Does'nt show the launcher.
<jhutchins_wk> sladen: update-grub
<jhutchins_wk> sladen: Sorry.
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, are you using the vmware extensions from the repo or the ones provided by vmware?
<|Slacker|> jhutchins_wk, thanks bro.
<jhutchins_wk> |Slacker|: update-grub
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: repo
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: open-vm-tools
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, hmm, I'd think those would be fine
<rocket_> Please help me! I have an AMD Phenom X4 995 CPU and 8 GB of RAM.
<tgm4883> !patience | rocket_
<ubottu> rocket_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: guest login works ok
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, we don't have a GUI on our Ubuntu servers in ESXi, so I can't check :/
<SonikkuAmerica> rocket_: What's the problem?
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, was there anything in .xsession-errors?
<jhutchins_wk> rocket_: You say this happens every time.  How did you fix it last time?
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: actually yeah that file is 100K hah
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: but not timestamped
<rocket_> I disabled updates.
<rocket_> It doesn't update.
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, so what does the end of it say?
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, 'tail -n 100 .xsession-errors'
<rocket_> I reinstalled the OS last time.
<PoolShark_> something about g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote Peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on async read (g-io-errir-quark, 0). Exiting.
<SonikkuAmerica> <rocket_> I disabled updates. >>> <rocket_> It doesn't update. <<< Are you trying to re-enable them?
<SonikkuAmerica> rocket_: What it probably did was detect .conf files that were on the old install (unless you wiped your HDD 1st)
<rocket_> Yes. I want updates. But, after it finishes installing them and reboots, the screen looks funny and the OS hangs.
<rocket_> I wiped the HDD. Keeps doing the thing i said.
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: that, and something else about a resource being temporarily unavailable
<SonikkuAmerica> rocket_: Oh. Didn't catch that.
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, hmm, anything in syslog
<SonikkuAmerica> rocket_: Can you run [ sudo apt-get update ]?
<rocket_> Okay, will try that.
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: nope..
<Jcopacetic> Hi can I find a little technical help here? I'm not sure that I found the right place...
<rocket_> Did it, it showed a list.
<PoolShark_> oh here we go
<tgm4883> !ask | Jcopacetic
<ubottu> Jcopacetic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SonikkuAmerica> Jcopacetic: You definitely found the right place.
<PoolShark_> "xfce4-terminal:Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<PoolShark_> vmware-user: could not open /prof/fs/vmblock/dev
<Jcopacetic> I thought this might be the wrong room. So what does this mean = sudo apt-get install scangearmp-mp280series
<Jcopacetic> Reading package lists... Done
<Jcopacetic> Building dependency tree
<Jcopacetic> Reading state information... Done
<Jcopacetic> Package scangearmp-mp280series:i386 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBot1> Jcopacetic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jcopacetic> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Jcopacetic> is only available from another source
<rocket_> Might be the drivers it tries to install.
<Haematoma> HELP!
<rocket_> ATI 6700 graphics card...
<Haematoma> The command="...restricted list..." option in authorized_keys is not working for my SSH server
<PoolShark_> dammit
<bel3atar> widad-charai: hani
<marsje_> When starting from rescue mode from a ubuntu 12.04 netboot cd, should I be able to mount a btrfs partition? I'm trying, but the partition that that is supposed to contain / seems empty
<PoolShark_> okauy
<t0ntin> Hi, All! I'm trying to connect to some VPN services. I get the error message "VPN connection failed" with all of them. Any ideas?
<bel3atar> is ubuntu switching to a rolling release model?
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: so I deleted the xsession-errors because I had no way of knowing when those log entries were made.. so after doing that, and attempting (and failing) to log in, there is no new .xsession-errors log created
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: so that tells me that whatever is happening is not getting logged in .xsession-errors
<SonikkuAmerica> Rollbuntu!
<tgm4883> bel3atar, no
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, hmm
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, Not sure, I wonder if a reinstall of the vmware tools would fix anything
<tgm4883> it seems odd that the guest account works though
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: removed them altogether
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: and no luck
<marsje_> note to self: when mounting a btrfs partition, it will contain a directory @ which contains all the rest
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, still nothing in .xsession-errors or syslog?
<Flynn> hello
<Alocer> PoolShark_, what is the problem ?
<PoolShark_> tgm4883:  a bunch of messages flash across the screen after my login attempt, as X is apparently restarting, but there is absolutely no hope of me being able to read them,... but no.. nothig in syslog, kern.log, or xsession-errors
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, what about Xorg.* log files?
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, in /var/log
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, at this point, I'm guessing at log files though :/
<Alocer> tgm4883, PoolShark_ , wrong xorg.conf ? maybe !!
<tgm4883> Alocer, guest user works fine though
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: there is actually something in syslog... from acpid saying 1 client rule loaded, then client #####[0:0] has disconnected
<tgm4883> Alocer, and this only broke after updates, which is odd
<crazybrain> my title bar is missing
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, do you recall what was updated?
<crazybrain> i am using ubuntu 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> crazybrain: Unity title bar?
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: no, all I saw was "90-something packages have been updated, please restart" I didn't look to see what they were
<tgm4883> crazybrain, what happens if you 'unity --restart' in a terminal
<crazybrain> SonikkuAmerica: i mea the bar with minimize,maximize and close option
<Alocer> PoolShark_, tgm4883 , how can we reconfigure X ?
<tgm4883> Alocer, dpkg-reconfigure xorg?
<SonikkuAmerica> crazybrain: Oh, the metacity bar. That just calls for restarting X, as far as I know.
<Alocer> PoolShark_, tgm4883 , or maybe renaming .config folder in ~ ?
<tgm4883> Alocer, PoolShark_ could test with a new user?
<crazybrain> SonikkuAmerica: what should i do?
<Alocer> PoolShark_, tgm4883 , yes good one create new user :">
<PoolShark_> same problem with a new users, but guest works fine
<PoolShark_> weird
<SonikkuAmerica> Try this: (1) Hit Ctrl+Alt+F1. (2) Login with username and password. (3) Type [ sudo stop lightdm ] and authenticate. (4) If a terminal shows up with *'s, hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 again. (5) Type [ sudo start lightdm ] and log in again. See if anyhting changes.
<SonikkuAmerica> crazybrain: ^\
<Alocer> PoolShark_, tgm4883 , shall we reconfigure X ? i dont know !!
<PoolShark_> I wish it would have TOLD ME before it decided to go off and update 90 packages, seeing as how when I installed I told it to ask me before installing, because I like to take snapshots before doing stuff like that
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, worth reading maybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/189515/my-account-cant-start-gui-but-guest-account-can
<Alocer> SonikkuAmerica, do u have ccsm ( compiz congif manager ) installed ?
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, who owns .Xauthority
<SonikkuAmerica> Alocer: yeah
<Alocer> SonikkuAmerica, Check the box in ccsm that says window decoration
<Falados> I'm experiencing this bug (Bug #1060525 ) where LiveCD hangs after I select 'Try' or 'Install' ubuntu.  It goes to a blank screen with a blinking carat.  Any way to troubleshoot this?
<ubottu> bug 1060525 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "LiveCD execution of 12.04.1 hangs forever" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060525
<SonikkuAmerica> Alocer: crazybrain may have to restart Compiz.
<roger__> does anyone know how to upgrade an existing 12.04 install to use the new LTS enablement stack? According to wiki there's a meta package to install, anyone know what it's called? [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack]
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: was worth a try, but did not fix it.. can't log in using gdm either
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, who owns .Xauthority
<eduardo> hello
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: I do
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, and there was nothing in the xorg log files?
<caryhartline> Ugh, I made a horrible mistake. I uninstalled crypt setup in a way that is not proper and now sda5 won't mount.
<tgm4883> caryhartline, reinstall it in a non-proper way?
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: OMFG you're not going to believe htis
 * tgm4883 sits in disbelief
<crazybrain> SonikkuAmerica: nothing happened :(
<tgm4883> crazybrain, what happens if you 'unity --restart' in a terminal
<Alocer> PoolShark_, ????
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: so I had a share samba mounted in my home directory, and apparently had configured something to use it... but that mount was not preserved across reboots, and whatever was using it apparently hooked it into my x session config and it crapped when it wasn't there
<caryhartline> even after booting up a live cd and going into the terminal and reinstalling it. The sda5 still won't mount.
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, so all is fixed now?
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: apparently
<Alocer> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> crazybrain: Try [ sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager ]
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, nice. Was that logged somewhere or did you just remember you had it
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: just remembered
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, sweet
<Alocer> nice one:P
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: yeah it was thunderbird.. I had set up thunderbird to try to hook into my Gmail, but since this VM doesn't have enough space I mounted a share to download my mail... and that experiment ended and I never cleared it up
<PoolShark_> ugh
<crazybrain> tgm4883: no such option --restart
<PoolShark_> that only took 2 hours of my life away
<crazybrain> SonikkuAmerica: i had already installed compizconfig
<tgm4883> crazybrain, what version of ubuntu?
<crazybrain> 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> crazybrain: Is "Window Decoration" enabled in the settings manager?
<crazybrain> SonikkuAmerica: nope
<Alocer> -.-
<crazybrain> it's unchecked
<SonikkuAmerica> tgm4883, I have to go, can you continue with crazybrain please, and thank you.
<debiantoruser> # aptitude remove rhythmbox
<PoolShark_> this is retarded
<debiantoruser> http://pastebin.com/bbbwb8XR
<caryhartline> I've given up on this and just going to reinstall on a new partition.
<PoolShark_> there is no obvious way to remove an email account in thunderbird
<debiantoruser> Some body can explain me, Why?
<tgm4883> crazybrain, ATI?
<caryhartline> How can u tell which partition is the external harddrive?
<k1l> debiantoruser: aptitude, again?
<abi_> http://gradcon-gradcon4.s3.amazonaws.com/static/images/default-employer-logo.jpg
<crazybrain> tgm4883: ATI?
<darkomenz> Hello, I seem to be having issues with 12.10 server. I am trying to configure vlans on a bonded interface and the dmesg logs 8021q: vlans not supported on bond0. The modules are present in lsmod. Any ideas?
<tgm4883> crazybrain, what video card?
<crazybrain> tgm4883: what's that?
<debiantoruser> k1l, gnome depends on rhytmandbox
<crazybrain> Intel
<k1l> debiantoruser: dont use aptitude
<copec> darkomenz, do you have the vlan package installed?
<k1l> use apt-get
<debiantoruser> the same result
<darkomenz> copec: yes
<copec> Are you creating bridges at all?
<crazybrain> tgm4883: it's intel hd graphics
<crazybrain> inbuilt one
<debiantoruser> # apt-get remove rhythmbox # http://pastebin.com/108vye07
<darkomenz> in /etc/network/interfaces yes
<Guest40989> I expected to see more people :(
<copec> do you have bridge-utils installed?
<Guest40989> yes, and you ?
<darkomenz> copec: yes
<debiantoruser> k1l, # apt-get remove rhythmbox # http://pastebin.com/108vye07
<PoolShark_> my god that was painful
<Alocer> PoolShark_, GZ
<crazybrain> tgm4883: there?
<tgm4883> crazybrain, yea, i'm thinking/searching
<k1l> debiantoruser: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/5194/whats-up-with-this-gnome-package
<tgm4883> crazybrain, did you do any customization of unity/compiz?
<crazybrain> tgm4883: got it man
<crazybrain> tgm4883: thankssssssssss
<crazybrain> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<darkomenz> copec: the odd thing is it works under 12.04.1 lts same config
<rexwin_> how to check volumes in my ubuntu mac
<copec> darkomenz, I've always struggled to get advanced networking configs to work consistently
<darkomenz> copec: the only thing i can think of is someone changed the kernel config between releases.
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: my problem was pretty retarded, but not nearly as retarded as the reason I have this VM in the first place heh
<copec> darkomenz, did you try declaring the vlan bridge directly in the interface using bridge_ports bond0.123 for instance, then it implicitly creates the vlan bridge
<copec> darkomenz, I've found sometimes that makes it work right
<tgm4883> crazybrain, anything in /var/log/lightdm/* or ~/.xsession-errors
<tgm4883> PoolShark_, whats that reason?
<copec> darkomenz, like the format of this link:  https://www.stgraber.org/download/complex-interfaces
<debiantoruser> k1l, you think, i'm should just remove metapackage gnome and package gnome-desktop-environment
<caryhartline> I'm getting error: unknown filesystem. Grub rescue >
<PoolShark_> tgm4883: well, the FCC is proposing to mandate all filings for broadcast permits to be studied using this new uniform software the commission contracted out to this apparently all-apple-fanboi consulting firm... and the software is mac only, but they give you the source in case you want to try to compile it on BSD or Linux
<k1l> debiantoruser: mark the packages as manually installed
<lovefan> caryhartline: have you got another os on your computer?
<PoolShark_> (oh, and the guy at FCC who is in charge of this was a partner at said consulting firm)
<rexwin_> i am having ubuntu 8.04 jeos installed. how do i run OS upgrade from command line?
<k1l> debiantoruser: i would just remove the packages. they are just metapackages
<darkomenz> copec: yes
<rexwin_> jeos over vbox in Win 7
<k1l> debiantoruser: like again said in here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/removing-rhythmbox-and-only-rhythmbox-469826/
<Salgado_> Hola, alguien posee conocimentos avanzados frente al SO backtrack?
<k1l> !backtrack | Salgado_
<ubottu> Salgado_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<caryhartline> Whoops my phone died
<caryhartline> No i don't have another OS
<Alocer> caryhartline, run info grub from live cd ;D
<caryhartline> I ended up getting into this problem from following advice on this thread:
<caryhartline> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868681
<debiantoruser> aptitude
<caryhartline> What is info grub?
<Alocer> caryhartline, tells you everything about grub
<Salgado_> Hola, alguien posee conocimentos avanzados frente al SO backtrack?
<k1l> Salgado_: no backtrack
<caryhartline> I wish I could just reinstall everything, but my home directory has so many photos that are not backed up
<Alocer> '/join #backtrach-linux'
<Salgado_> Hola, alguien posee conocimentos avanzados frente al SO backtrack?
<Synthead> how can I make a two-finger tap on my touchpad middle click instead of right click?
<MonsterFanfan> caryhartline: just use a live cd and you can backup your photos
<Alocer> Synthead, u have to create a uevent i think ;)
<caryhartline> How do I bring the photos from the harddrive to live cd?
<Synthead> Alocer: what would that entail?
<Synthead> Alocer: I could create an xorg.conf but it seems better to avoid it if possible
<caryhartline> I can't reinstall anyways because it says it "can't find the root directory"
<Alocer> it seems you know much more than me Synthead
<MonsterFanfan> caryhartline: no,you just use the live cd so that you can move your photos to your usb storage
<Alocer> Synthead, that was an idea
<MrHacks> To encrypt /home or to not encrypt /home. That is the question?
<debiantoruser> k1l, do you know true way to totally remove gvfs services from ubuntu?
<caryhartline> Word of advice from the upset: never encrypt anything. Just leave it all out there. Otherwise you'll be like me and totally mess up your encryption :(
#ubuntu 2013-02-13
<MrHacks> I've chosen not to encrypt the hard drive on a new Ubuntu setup on another computer.
<k1l> debiantoruser: im not sure if that is not breaking the gnome
<MrHacks> So, encrypt nothing, caryhartline ?
 * MrHacks is doing a new install right now
<caryhartline> Idk, I just found that I don't have the knowledge to figure out a bad encryption setup.
<tgm4883> MrHacks, depends on why you need encryption I guess
<caryhartline> This all started because of a blog that gave a line of terminal uninstall to completely uninstall kubuntu.
<tgm4883> caryhartline, admittedly, didn't you try to do something you weren't supposed to and end up breaking it? or was that someone else
<jmcantrell> always encrypt if it's a laptop. encrypt your desktop if you're at all worried about someone stealing it, and don't encrypt servers
<caryhartline> It deleted crypt_setup
<caryhartline> I guess uninstalling crypt_setup will totally mess up your computer.
<MrHacks> tgm, its my new desktop. I'm not working for the NSA. I do like using VNC so I can use my desktop via my tablet when the cat is in my lap
<tgm4883> caryhartline, so you had an encrypted home dir?
<silverone> MrHacks: do send us a picture of that
<tgm4883> MrHacks, I'd agree with jmcantrell
<mpma> good evening!
<MrHacks> Then my decision is not to encrypt anything.
<tgm4883> caryhartline, I mean, if you have an encrypted home dir, and you backup the encryption passphrase, then you should be able to recover it from the live cd. There is even a blog post about it http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<caryhartline> It wasn't my home directory. I had it so u pressed f12 after turning it on and entering a crypt_setup sda5 password
<MrHacks> Any objections before I click "continue"?
<caryhartline> It was the entire hard drive
<MrHacks> going once
<unheeding> can anyone test and see if this bug effects them, and if so, add themselves to the bug report?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1123593
<MrHacks> going twice
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1123593 in unity (Ubuntu) "Selecting launcher menu option "Quit" for GIMP only closes current item, not program" [Undecided,New]
<MrHacks> CLICKY POO!
<tgm4883> caryhartline, it seems like you should still be able to recover if you have the passphrase
<MrHacks> I'm looking forward to using steam soon and progeamming a whole mess of python programs again
<caryhartline> Well I can unlock it, but I can't mount it.
<tgm4883> caryhartline, why not, what happens when you mount it?
<caryhartline> It says it can't mount cryptos luks or something like that.
<MrHacks> I've been in hell the past couple of years with my netbook, so It feels good to have some legroom again.
<tgm4883> caryhartline, how are you unlocking it?
<MonkeyDust> MrHacks  stop spawning random remarks, please
<MrHacks> sorry
<caryhartline> I unlocked it on the live cd
<caryhartline> And there was a thread that told me how to unlock it from terminal.
<tgm4883> caryhartline, can you paste what commands you used to unlock it and what command you tried to mount it with?
<caryhartline> It can't boot into that because "it can't find root directory"
<caryhartline> I found how to unlock here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868681
<tgm4883> caryhartline, a 5 year old thread?
<caryhartline> Yes
<caryhartline> It was luksOpen
<tgm4883> yeesh
<caryhartline> That's one of the only threads with my exact problem.
<tgm4883> caryhartline, ok, then you tried mounting it via something similar to 'mount /dev/sda2 /mnt' and that is where you got the error?
<caryhartline> Yes
<caryhartline> I also tried using install from the live cd and got a similar error
<tgm4883> caryhartline, do you have anything on there that you actually want, or have you already blown it all away?
<tgm4883> caryhartline, some searching suggests that you should use 'mount /dev/mapper/<tag> /mnt' to mount it, rather than /dev/sdXY
<tgm4883> "You have made an encrypted partition, known as /dev/mapper/crypto (instead of /dev/sda8, which is now useless to the normal tools - mount /dev/sda8, for example, will no longer work.)"
<jpmh> under ubuntu if I click on the volume icon there is am option to open sound settings, and there I can set my speakers at more than 100% - how do I do this with lubuntu which seems to use a different sound applet?
<g16> jpmh: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol && pavucontrol &
<caryhartline> I just moved over everything to an external harddrive so I don't have any worries now.
<tgm4883> caryhartline, so you were able to mount it and copy your stuff off?
<caryhartline> Ok so I guess I was able to mount it on the live cd, but I still can't boot from it.
<caryhartline> New problem: http://i.imgur.com/GSBJiPi.jpg
<tgm4883> caryhartline, ah ok, yea that was my question then
<tgm4883> caryhartline, you are still in the live cd session that you mounted and backed your stuff up from?
<caryhartline> Yes
<tgm4883> caryhartline, and I'm assuming that is where you mounted it?
<caryhartline> Yes
<tgm4883> then yea, if you want to use that disk for your new install, you'll need to unmount it
<caryhartline> I can't mount it from the terminal, weirdly.
<caryhartline> So yes on prompt?
<Flynsarmy> I installed gnome shell and when i turn my tv off and on again my full screen window isnt' full screen anymore until I press teh windows key. is there a way to stop that from happenin?
<tgm4883> caryhartline, yea
<caryhartline> Ugh I hate that I'll have to reinstall everything.
<caryhartline> Steam games take so long to download/update
<clipper> get list
<clipper> Get List
<caryhartline> New problem: http://i.imgur.com/x6Y36BU.jpg
<caryhartline> What do?
<debiantoruser> How to trully hold packages ? http://pastebin.com/N1zFuta1
<AndChat-224721> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<caryhartline> Should I delete /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root?
<vairos> Somebody knows an Electronic Circuit IRC channel?
<_goxxsy_> `hi :-)
<vairos> Hello
<_goxxsy_> hello !
<somsip> !alis | vairos
<ubottu> vairos: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<vairos> Thanks
<dr-willis> why do you think you need to caryhartline
<sencha> Anyone else have a LOT of pictures in ~/Pictures who has issues with the Appearance dialog in gnome-control-center?
<landswipe> hey people, i grabbed the minimal install cd, it's like 30mb or so
<landswipe> but when i install it downloads like 1gb - just with basic server and openssh installed
<sencha> Appearance appears to try to load thumbnails of all the pictures, and then fails/freezes when it finds too many
<sencha> considering submitting a bug report
<landswipe> is there a way to really 'strip back' ubuntu to like a couple of hundred megs?
<landswipe> 1gb is a fn lot of software.
<caryhartline> Because I have a ton of partitions on here now and I just want one big hard drive
<landswipe> i should have said 'downloads and installs to' 1gb.
<elijah> If I saved a file to ~example.txt and not ~/example.txt, where would the file have been saved to?
<elijah> I didn't get any errors when saving to ~example.txt
<jpmh> g16: ty so much - just what I wanted
<elijah> nvm
<elijah> it will be the filename
<caryhartline> Stupid install froze so I just shut it down and restart. Let's hope it works this time.
<marwan_> how to access rails app running locally on ubuntu 12.10 (localhost:3000), from windows pc on the same network
<mickster04> ip address?
<technojabber> Hello
<K3rmit> Hi I'm trying to get my usb atheros wireless card to work. When I do modprobe ath9k_htc I get this error: FATAL: Error inserting ath9k_htc (/lib/modules/2.6.32-35-generic/updates/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_htc.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<PoolShark_> did you see dmesg?
<mtadyshak> trying to automatically assign an IP address to our USB RNDIS device.
<mtadyshak> Here is my /etc/network/interfaces file
<PoolShark_> wait
<mtadyshak> auto lo
<mtadyshak> iface lo inet loopback
<mtadyshak> allow-hotplug usb0
<mtadyshak> iface usb0 inet static
<mtadyshak> 	address 192.168.1.1
<FloodBot1> mtadyshak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mtadyshak> 	netmask 255.255.255.0
<PoolShark_> tried to warn him
<K3rmit> PoolShark_ but I'm not sure what to look for
<bookpage> can somebody tell me exactly what happens when I exit a shell? In particular, what happens to the tty and any other processes that are using that tty?
<PoolShark_> K3rmit: are you at a tty or are you puttied in or what? if you can, open two concurrent shells and do a tail -f /var/log/dmesg in one and the modprobe in the other, and see what pops up in dmesg when you run the modprobe
<K3rmit> ok
<mtadyshak> I pasted a question about isc-dhcp-server here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1641626/
<technojabber> Can not delete a folder
<K3rmit> PoolShark_ http://pastebin.com/q9G2sWi0
<PoolShark_> K3rmit: I don't see anything in there that says anythying useful about your module problem
<thatoneging> somebody available to help with wifi help?
<usr13> thatoneging: Sure.
<caryhartline> Installation is complete! :D
<thatoneging> got a Ralink RT3290, trying to find somewhere online to help but really havent found anything definite to help
<usr13> thatoneging: What's it doing?  (or not doing?
<caryhartline> Thanks guy :) http://i.imgur.com/lUv93WM.jpg
<thatoneging> doesnt recognize any wireless networks
<K3rmit> PoolShark_ maybe here? http://pastebin.com/11yRUSu6
<usr13> thatoneging: http://askubuntu.com/questions/253632/wireless-ralink-rt3290-not-working-on-asus
<thatoneging> thank you so much
<PoolShark_> K3rmit: sorry, i don't see anything there either...
<K3rmit> what are you looking for?
<usr13> thatoneging: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1049466
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1049466 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "Need support of Ralink RT3290 wifi support" [Medium,Triaged]
<usr13> thatoneging: But looks like that first link is all you need.
<K3rmit> PoolShark_ here? http://pastebin.com/t2djgENL
<thatoneging> first link as in the linux triaged?
<sw0rdfish> is editing the iptables.conf and putting in rules the same as putting them in one by one in terminal
<sw0rdfish> ?
<darkomenz> hello, could anyone assist me with getting bonded vlans working on ubuntu 12.10 server?
<PoolShark_> K3rmit: that's more like it..looks like you have dependent modules that were compiled on different kernel versions
<PoolShark_> K3rmit: or something
<sevenhill> hi everyone
<cf16> hi
<cf16> : p
<microm> anyone got the sound working in kdenlive in precise?
<heywood> hi all, i have sshguard 1.5-4 running (installed via apt). ps aux shows  it running with a whitelist (-w /etc/sshguard/whitelist). whitelist contains my IP. but sshguard keeps adding it to hosts.deny. anyone else seen this?
<K3rmit> PoolShark_ ? Sorry I disconnected for a sec
<PoolShark_> K3rmit: no problem. That looks like you have modules with conflicting versions
<K3rmit> why
<crazybrain> tgm4883: how to download Aria2c?
<PoolShark_> K3rmit: maybe like a parent modules and child module were compiled on different kernel versions or something... not really sure
<KristisB> hello, can you help me to try to understand some graphical terms in Unix-like operating systems?:)
<crazybrain> How to download downloader for x in ubuntu 12.10?
<PoolShark_> K3rmit: I have no idea why
<PoolShark_> K3rmit: you can *try* modprobe --dump-modversions ath9k-htc
<bulletrulz> hey?
<PoolShark_> K3rmit: and if you're feeling really saucy, you can modprobe -f , but realize this may crash your system
<heywood> KristisB: what specific terms are you trying to understand?
<K3rmit> PoolShark_ FATAL: ath9k-htc: No such file or directory
<bulletrulz> so i installed plank and tried to put a theme on it but it didnt work
<KristisB> heywood,  desktop environment and graphical shell. some guy on #debian told me that Unity isn't a shell, it's a desktop environment.
<bulletrulz> KristisB, hes right sense it is build of gnome 3 shell
<heywood> KristisB: that's technically correct. you can think of a shell as an interpreter that understands a specific set of commands. (for example, sh, bash, ksh, tcsh -- those are all shells. )
<crazybrain> alternative to Internet Download Manager in Ubuntu 12.10?
<histo> KristisB: Unity is a shell ontop of gnome 3
<Justice> when trying to install linux-headers 3.7 i get that dependency are not met, but the 3.7 kernel installed just fine.
<Justice> any ideas?
<heywood> KristisB: the desktop environment is the thing that defines how the desktop looks and operates. gnome and KDE are examples of those.
<histo> KristisB: There are desktopp environments and window managers
<histo> !unity | KristisB
<ubottu> KristisB: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<KristisB> histo, so GNOME project is a desktop environment, a core basics, and graphical shell is something more specific, right?
<histo> KristisB: With gnome 3 came this whole shell business in the sense of GUI atleast. Not to be confused with shells like bash zsh etc... The shells control how gnome looks adds features etc...
<histo> KristisB: Right
<histo> KristisB: There are other desktop environments like xfce lxde etc... And then there are window managers, Window managers control window borders, buttons, and their placement etc...
<josesierra> hello!  I get a *lot* of apport-gtk errors.  Like, tons.  How can I fix this?
<KristisB> histo, since I am now on Debian Squeeze, I asked #debian, "If Ubuntu now uses Unity as a graphical shell for Gnome, what is that that Debian Squeeze uses as a graphical shell?".
<histo> KristisB: If you install gnome 3 in debian it will use the default shell.
<histo> !gnome3 | KristisB
<ubottu> KristisB: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<histo> KristisB: I believe squeze has gnome 2 by default though. That does not use shells.
<tjbiddle> Hi guys. Not sure on the keywords for this, but I'm not coming up with a solution. Is it possible to have a global setting to change the terminal background when you SSH into a server? (On a per-server basis, not already set in my own terminal settings). Would like to have different colors dependent upon what environment I'm in.
<histo> KristisB: Yeah I just checked on my debian box gnoe 2.3x
<histo> tjbiddle: That would be controlled by your client terminal somehow. I cna't think of a way to do it server side nor would it make sense to do it that way.
<Cyclohexane> Hi can someone help me with a network?
<KristisB> histo, so we only have shell when an desktop environment is edited?
<histo> KristisB: No only have shells with gnome 3
<PoolShark_> K3rmit: I may have the name of your module wrong...
<tjbiddle> histo: Damn. Alright. Why would it not make sense to do it serverside (If it were possible)? We could enforce a certain color on production servers to reduce any confusion.
<histo> again not to be confused with bash or zsh etc...
<histo> !details | Cyclohexane
<ubottu> Cyclohexane: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<histo> tjbiddle: If you could you'd have to make the changes on each server as apposed to just doing it on one client.
<tjbiddle> histo: Puppet ;-)
<tjbiddle> histo: Wanted to ensure it for multiple users, not just myself.
<KristisB> histo, so GNOME 2 doesn't allow different shells, just to use the default environment as a shell, from 3 version on we can use shells like Unity or Cinnamon that are based on some core desktop environment?
<histo> tjbiddle: Yea because what if A user ssh'd in with a terminal that didn't support colors then what would the server do? also how it even take control of the remote terminal?
<histo> KristisB: Shells don't exist in gnome2
<tjbiddle> histo: All hypothetical :) Would just be an added benefit for those who it did support. Ah well. Thanks!
<histo> KristisB: Gnome 2 however did use a window manager to draw window decorations and handle placement like metacity or compiz.
<histo> tjbiddle: I can't think of a way to do it or know of anything that exists. You may want to check cli-apps or ask in #linux
<KristisB> histo,  so how can I see something on Monitor?:)
<histo> KristisB: Huh?
<histo> KristisB: http://xwinman.org/
<KristisB> histo, I treated the whole view that I see on my screen as I graphical shell.
<KristisB> as a*
<ovejanegra> how do i become root when running a live cd_
<ovejanegra> ?
<johnjohn101> how do i get libreoffice 4.0 into 12.04?
<histo> ovejanegra: sudo -i
<nearst> hola
<histo> !backports | johnjohn101
<ubottu> johnjohn101: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<johnjohn101> thx histo:
<histo> KristisB: https://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell
<dbrom_> anyone use handbrake
<PoolShark_> yeah I use handbrake
<KristisB> histo, so Unity (as a shell) isn't the whole view I see on the screen, just some parts of this?
<histo> KristisB: If you read that gnomeshell link it will explain.
<KristisB> histo, okay, thank you:)
<histo> KristisB: All of this is way ot for this channel.
<ctmjr> KristisB: was this not all explained to you in #debian?
<PoolShark_> well luckily the ot nazis aren't here to complain
<KristisB> ctmjr, no.:)
<mtadyshak> Can anyone help setup isc-dhcp-server on 12.04LTS?   I pasted a question here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1641626/
<KristisB> ctmjr, they say not even trust gnome.org ->> "Gnome is a huge project. dont let their nomenclature overwhelm your concept of computer sceince. thier knowledge is hardly end all"
<dr_willis_> trust no one. not even yourself...
<nearst> @<@
<histo> KristisB: Yeah but the people in #debian are an end all compaired to the projects website?
<_rogue_> irc://irc.gnome.org/#gnome-shell
<histo> balls
<ctmjr> KristisB: All's I said was you asked pretty much the same questions in #debian and received the same answers. And like histo said it is ot
<histo> KristisB: Ask different people receive different opinioins. Until you edjucate yourself you will not know the true answer.
<cf16> hi
<KristisB> ctmjr - not really, histo explained it to me, and gave me the resource.
<dr_willis_> hiddly ho
<prariedogux> hi all.   is anyone here familiar with wifi headaches?  for example, how installing from live usb wifi works fine, and then soon as you update after the install, ubuntu kindly updates so nothing works anymore ?
<cf16> does anyone know what to do with facebook that says "you are using browser which is not supported" via lynx?
<Fels> anyone here knwo why when I use import QtWebKit 3.0  then a webview component I get module "QtWebKit" is not installed
<JohnKI4RO> When I run FireFox the fan seems to run very frequently.  When I run Chrome or Chromium it barely runs at all?  Is FireFox that much more of a CPU hog?
<histo> prariedogux: Most likely an issue with your firmware for your wifi device or a kernel update that broke the module for your device.
<prariedogux> its been 48 hrs and im losing my marble
<KristisB> histo, thank you for your help.
<nearst> cf16, use gui + modern browser
<histo> cf16: continue anyway or use the mobile facebook site.
<histo> cf16: Unless you can change your user agent
<Kireji> I'm running 12.04.1 on a server (a 1U in a colo) - and I did a distupgrade using apt.   When I did it, there was no option to install desktop version or a server version.  however, http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.1/ implies there is a desktop and server version.  How can I tell if I'm running desktop or server, and is it possible to change from desktop to server?
<histo> JohnKI4RO: top will show you.
<cf16> canearest: thank you, any other hints?  : p I want it in lynx
<JohnKI4RO> histo, Top will show me what a hog FireFox is?
<histo> Kireji: dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-desktop
<histo> Kireji: also uname -a
<histo> JohnKI4RO: will show you cpu usage
<prariedogux> ok histo.. so then what?  is there a way i can undo the update  and go back to what it was originally?
<Kireji> uname reports " 3.2.0-36-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 21:44:52 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux "
<histo> prariedogux: What type of wifi chipset do you have?
<JohnKI4RO> histo, Yes, and system monitor does as well...I guess I'm just looking for confirmation...you know, misery loves company and all that LOL
<Kireji> dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-desktop - does not return anything
<prariedogux> realtek rtl8188ce
<Kireji> does 3.2.0-36-generic mean server or desktop?
<histo> Kireji: Then it doesn't ahve the desktop packages installed. If you wanted to install them you could install ubuntu-desktop
<prariedogux> i downloaded the driver from the site, ran it on the xp side of things and it works fine.
<prariedogux> but ubuntu, ive messed with everything
<prariedogux> nothing works
<Kireji> don't need them - rather wanting to make sure the optimizations for server are all set up
<histo> Kireji: Doesn't mean anything I don't believe they have a server kernel anymore.
<Kireji> for example, they used to set deadline for the scheduler
<prariedogux> which really is frustrating. it worked fine before updating.. why did update mgr mess with it if it was working fine, and then break it on me?
<Kireji> not sure if there were/are other optimizations for server
<histo> prariedogux: that driver should just work.  You can hold shift when booting to get a grub menu and boot an older kernel.
<prariedogux> yes
<histo> Going to watch the speech brb
<prariedogux> it did just work
<prariedogux> and then after installing
<prariedogux> i updated evertying
<prariedogux> rebooted
<prariedogux> and now it doesnt work
<FloodBot1> prariedogux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JohnKI4RO> Okay, next question, this system is AMD64 but I am running the 32 bit OS...would there be any reason to change to the 64 bit OS?
<mickster04> JohnKI4RO: none at all
<mickster04> !64
<escott> JohnKI4RO, more registers SSE4
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<nearst> JohnKI4RO, ram available is reason
<mickster04> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<escott> JohnKI4RO, some security benefits to the larger address space
<escott> mickster04, i believe all kernels are PAE now
<JohnKI4RO> mickster04, Thanks...that's pretty straight forward LOL
<jpmh> why is the limit 3.2 not 4 G since 2^32 is 4 G not 3 G?
<escott> jpmh, kernel takes some, (video) hardware takes the rest
<JohnKI4RO> escott, Thanks
<JohnKI4RO> nearst, Thanks
<jpmh> escott: ty - sort of always wondered but being cheap have never had a machine with enough memory for it to matter
<cf16> histo: tahnks, mobile site works
<escott> jpmh, <3GB addressable is very possible
<osmdave> Hi when I type 'info bash' into a terminal it gives me information about the page. I read this is reading an info file. Where is this info file stored on the system I cant seem to find it?
<jpmh> escott: absolutely - althiugh I have had to change from ubuntu to lubuntu with unity needing too much ram on some of my machines
<prariedogux> is there a way to restore the original live usb modules and configurations for wifi?
<escott> osmdave, its a special file format its not one you can just read. info is the correct tool to read it
<prariedogux> i think my next  option is to find a hammer and fix it real good once and for all..
<escott> osmdave, /usr/share/info
<osmdave> escott, thanks but there doesnt seem to be much in there. No bash.info.gz for example
<escott> osmdave, so "info bash" at the top it says "File *manpages*" ie its not an info page its a man page
<dr_willis_> prariedogux: tried an older kernel yet?
<prariedogux> i rebooted it and used the original before the update, and same thing.  on reboot, window pops up and says 'you are now off line'  'not connected'.
<prariedogux> and then the wifi manager does not see any networks
<osmdave> escott thank you very much thats what I was looking for
<prariedogux> actually, it only sees a greyed out 'wired networks' and no wifi options at all..
<heywood> what security-related daemons typically add stuff to /etc/hosts.deny ? i managed to get my own IP blocked somehow. uninstalled fail2ban, stopped the sshguard daemon... and still my IP keeps getting added. help please?
<nearst> selinux, apparmor?
<prariedogux> ok, if i reinstall.. is there a way one can update after the install everything except for the wifi handling?
<Cub> is there any way to install kde 3.5 on ubuntu 12.10
<rammstein812> HI, I need help installing Ubuntu64 on my PC, when I try to boot the iso from a usb stick I get white writing then it switches to a black screen and nothing happens, anyone got a similar problem?
<heywood> ok, found the problem -- i had denyhosts installed and running, in addition to fail2ban and sshguard. is it redundant to have all three? does each one have some functionality that the other two don't?
<Cub> hey rammstein812  can your pc boot from usb
<skath> How do I get a list of all the packages which provide a dependency? (e.g. mail-transport-agent)
<usr13> !nomodeset | rammstein812
<ubottu> rammstein812: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rammstein812> Thanks a lot!
<hyperkineitc> Hi all. This morning I ran dist-upgrade, and received an error that some packages failed to install. After rebooting, the machine freezes at grub. The keyboard is unresponsive, and the only way to restart the machine is reset or power cycle.
<hyperkineitc> I've tried mounting the disk using a live CD and re-running grub-install, but no go.
<rammstein812> ubottu, the problem is that I don't get that far in the installation
<usr13> skath: apt-cache depends package-name-here
<usr13> skath: man apt-cache  #for more info.
<hyperkineitc> Why would grub freeze? I thought it's supposed to be an environment with which you can work with a wounded system.
<skath> thanks usr13
<escott> hyperkineitc, freezes at grub or after grub tries to boot the kernel
<nearst> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<usr13> hyperkineitc: It depends on how badly wounded the system is.
<hyperkineitc> Freezes at grub. It shows the previous kernels, but it's not possible to select anything.
<nearst> hyperkineitc, jump into recovery mode ? or nomodeset
<escott> hyperkineitc, yeah thats very strange and should be unrelated to apt as apt won't reinstall grub
<hyperkineitc> Edits I've made to grub.conf are reflected, and I set the timeout high to give me time to select something.
<nearst> edit on /etc/default/grub then sudo update-grub
<escott> hyperkineitc, do you happen to know what was in the dist-upgrade
<somsip> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hyperkineitc> It was supposed to be 11.04 to 11.10
<hyperkineitc> Was going to work my way up to 12.x
<MeatRocket> Hello i am having trouble installing ubuntu on a dvd, i'm currently on OS X
<escott> hyperkineitc, thats not "dist-upgrade" thats "do-release-upgrade"
<hyperkineitc> ok
<escott> hyperkineitc, was it an "apt-get dist-upgrade" or a "do-release-upgrade"
<thatoneging> how do you uninstall Google Chrome from Terminal?
<MeatRocket> I'm getting a no mountable file system error
<hyperkineitc> So I've booted off a 10.04 live CD, and chrooted to the drive.
<dr_willis_> thatoneging: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<hyperkineitc> Is there a way to test what is broken with grub?
<nearst> sudo grub-install --recheck <disk>
<dr_willis_> hyperkineitc: try that boot-repair tool yet?
<MeatRocket> I can't burn the ISO to a disk. I keep getting an error. Won't let me mount it. please help
<hyperkineitc> What-choo talkin' about dr_willis_?
<hyperkineitc> Which tool?
<dr_willis_> MeatRocket: mount? you burn the image to disk. you dont mount it
<dr_willis_> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<MeatRocket> I am having trouble burning it. I keep getting an error
<dr_willis_> like the first link on the fixgrub wiki page
<dr_willis_> ive no idea what burning tools exist for osx
<MeatRocket> I am using disk utility
<hyperkineitc> Adaptec toast is #1 3rd party disk burning for OSX
<hyperkineitc> But you can do it with disk utility as well
<mrsudoer> I know of the alternatives available to linux for Google Drive, but what do YOU guys use that works best as a Google Drive client/
<somsip> mrsudoer: http://tomdignan.com/projects/gdrive-cli/
<mrsudoer> somsip, i was looking for something a little more graphical :p like Insync, perhaps
<loudaslife> Is it possible to get hardware acceleration without proprietary drivers on an ati card?
<craigbass1976> If I'm in xchat and someone messages me, there's just a little blip in Unity and I miss it.  Is there a way to have something flashing in the top bar like with XFCE and GNOME2?
<nearst> mrsudoer, then use insync, or try google for it
<MeatRocket> Could it be possible that I am not using a correct disk? DVD+R won't work to burn the .iso
<mrsudoer> thank you :)
<nearst> MeatRocket, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<shortstraw8> I have a lab for school that required me to install  java iced tea, now it is saying that iced tea needs my permission to run how do I do that?
<coventry> Is this channel logged anywhere?
<MeatRocket> <nearst> I have searched ever inch of the site, nothing helps
<escott> shortstraw8, can you give the exact message
<hyperkineitc> Hmmm. So I've got the system up by chrooting. I've run apt-get upgrade and it breaks when upgrading mysql, which was the same error I got thismorning.
<somsip> coventry: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/13/%23ubuntu.txt
<coventry> Thanks
<escott> MeatRocket, on the ubuntu.com website there are step by step instructions on how to burn dvds for many different OSes
<MeatRocket> escott I've look on the website. I've actually done it before but with DVD RW. This time I have DVD +R and I am getting an error
<escott> hyperkineitc, was it an "apt-get dist-upgrade" or a "do-release-upgrade"
<shortstraw8> escott,  Im on java.com there is the media window for testing if the plug-in worked, I move the cursor over it and it say  Iced tea need permission to run
<escott> shortstraw8, yes. click to run. you should absolutely under no circumstances be running java applets from random websites
<shortstraw8> escott,  When I click on it nothing happens
<shortstraw8> I installed from software center
<escott> shortstraw8, given all the security problems they may have put up additional barriers in front of java applets
<hyperkineitc> I think it was dist-upgrade
<escott> shortstraw8, i think there is also a different package for the firefox plugin of java from the standard jvm
<shortstraw8> escott,  Im running chrome
<shortstraw8> escott,  do I need to manually do it in the file system?
<shortstraw8> escott,  Just did a update in terminal working now. Thanks
<theperfectpunk> hello guys
<tad-pole> hello
<escott> !info icedtea-7-plugin | shortstraw8
<ubottu> shortstraw8: icedtea-7-plugin (source: icedtea-web): web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets. In component main, is extra. Version 1.3-1ubuntu1.1 (quantal), package size 77 kB, installed size 258 kB
<theperfectpunk> I AM trying to compile rts5229 drivers
<theperfectpunk> realtek card reader driver
<theperfectpunk> i get this error
<theperfectpunk> http://pastebin.com/kabp6YKU
<theperfectpunk> could anyone have a look at it
<MeatRocket> finally got it to work, no thanks to you gurus
<theperfectpunk> http://pastebin.com/kabp6YKU
<theperfectpunk> plz help
<tad-pole> MeatRocket: Does it look like anyone cares?
<theperfectpunk> tad-pole?
<tad-pole> Darn i missed him
<tad-pole> I dont know how to compile anything   :./ sorry
<theperfectpunk> hehe
<theperfectpunk> thanks anyway
<theperfectpunk> for at least not ignoring it
<theperfectpunk> any developers out here?
<escott> theperfectpunk, never compile as root
<theperfectpunk> it's a drive
<theperfectpunk> *driver
<theperfectpunk> so i just remove sudo?
<tad-pole> I dont think that was a fix, just a comment.
<hyperkineitc> theperfectpunk: You have the headers installed, but do you have the kernel source installed?
<escott> theperfectpunk, it was a comment never X as root unless you need to be root to do X. compiling is not such an X
<hyperkineitc> Kernel source must match the kernel you're using and must match the headers as well.
<theperfectpunk> it worked!
<theperfectpunk> remove sudo
<theperfectpunk> and it worked
<tad-pole> rofl
 * tad-pole claps for escott
<theperfectpunk> oops i forgot to put install
<theperfectpunk> just used make
<escott> !info checkinstall | theperfectpunk
<ubottu> theperfectpunk: checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 114 kB, installed size 502 kB
<theperfectpunk> ok i'll check
<theperfectpunk> i have run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic
<theperfectpunk> to get headers
<theperfectpunk> escott cud u plz stay there for 1 min
<theperfectpunk> i'll be back
<dr_willis_> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<vairos> !header
<luissk89> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vairos> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<tad-pole> Living off a sprintPCS 3g signal in a house under giant tree's  SUCKS.
<ChrisWere> I just installed kbuntu-desktop and my screen goes black after 5 minutes of inactivity. I've turned off the screen saver and adjusted the power settings but the screen still goes black. Anyone know what to do?
<escott> ChrisWere, you can try to xset -dpms
<ChrisWere> escott: I do that but it only works some of the time
<ChrisWere> escott: I tried it today, but nothing happened
<luissk89> hi! how to enable module ndiswrapper ?  both ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper utils are installed. running lubunto
<hyperkineitc> I feel your pain tad-pole. My only internet at home has been Sprint 4G. It's 'good enough', but not great
<isaias> i I were to install ubuntu on a tablet. would it be touchscreen? :P
<hyperkineitc> Not by default
<tad-pole> 3g would be alright without the tree's... I literally get bytes/s :/
<hyperkineitc> Bummer!
<hyperkineitc> Any idea how far the nearest cell cite is?
<ChrisWere> escott: any other ideas?
<escott> ChrisWere, not really
<tad-pole> I just know the direction   I never bothered to look at the distance.
<ChrisWere> Anyone else? I just installed kubuntu-desktop and my screen goes black after 5 minutes of inactivity. I've turned off the screen saver and adjusted the power settings but the screen still goes black. Anyone know what to do?
<theperfectpunk> escott what was the package?
<tad-pole> chriswere: Did you search for similar problems with similar os/and computer model?
<escott> theperfectpunk, checkinstall
<ChrisWere> tad-pole: yes but I got nothing
<tad-pole> Just an idea :/
<hyperkineitc> tad-pole: You may want to look into making a passive repeater
<theperfectpunk> k installed
<theperfectpunk> now try to compile?
<escott> theperfectpunk, use checkinstall instead of make install (if you can for kernel modules... i dont know what the best procedure is there)
<tad-pole> hyperkineitc: We used legit ones in job shacks in the middle of no where and they work great.    I just cant afford them.   and never seen a good tutorial on making one.
<tad-pole> Not that I looked much
<tad-pole> Wish I had a antenna hookup on my phone :>
<hyperkineitc> All you need is a pair of cell antennas connected back to back. One ponted at the cell site, the other beaming into your house.
<theperfectpunk> just xecuted checkinstall
<ChrisWere> Anyone else have any ideas? I just installed kbuntu-desktop and my screen goes black after 5 minutes of inactivity. I've turned off the screen saver and adjusted the power settings but the screen still goes black. Anyone know what to do?
<nearst> build your own antenna base station
<theperfectpunk> how to use it?
<hyperkineitc> I would use a beam antenna for the cell side, and a patch antenna for the house side
<escott> theperfectpunk, that will create a deb file which you can dpkg -i filename.deb
<theperfectpunk> i just ran checkinstall
<theperfectpunk> and i get a command line
<hyperkineitc> Think of it like having a short length of fiber optic bending the signal to where you need it.
<theperfectpunk> what's the syntax?
<escott> theperfectpunk, it should prompt you for a package name and version
<K3rmit> I'm trying to get a usb wireless card to work - atheros but I get this error when trying to load the driver. http://pastebin.com/XHNE1A83
<ChrisWere> anyone?
<broknbottle> K3rmit: what version of ubunut?
<theperfectpunk> this is what i get
<theperfectpunk> http://pastebin.com/LD9w8S05
<ChrisWere> I just installed kbuntu-desktop and my screen goes black after 5 minutes of inactivity. I've turned off the screen saver and adjusted the power settings but the screen still goes black. Anyone know what to do?
<K3rmit> broknbottle Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-35-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 11 15:27:15 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<escott> theperfectpunk, its waiting for a description of the package
<broknbottle> K3rmit: what distro release? that's an older kernel
<hyperkineitc> K3rmit: What does your dmesg say?
<theperfectpunk> description is ?
<theperfectpunk> anything?
<theperfectpunk> i wanna write?
<theperfectpunk> it's just for reference ?
<nearst> http://leonardom.wordpress.com/2010/05/24/install-wireless-usb-adapter-tl-wn721n-driver-on-ubuntu-10-4/
<escott> theperfectpunk, its a description
<hyperkineitc> I'd just hit enter
<Or6itz> Alright, I am new to Ubuntu. Only been on it 3 days and I am hooked. How this OS is not pre installed on all computers surprises me. To steal from Apple, "It Just Works"
<theperfectpunk> ok i wrote the description
<ChrisWere> Anything that vaguely reference my problem on the forums is at least 3 years out of date? I don't even know why they keep posts on for as long as that
<ChrisWere> I just installed kbuntu-desktop and my screen goes black after 5 minutes of inactivity. I've turned off the screen saver and adjusted the power settings but the screen still goes black. Anyone know what to do?
<theperfectpunk> and i get 13 iotion
<theperfectpunk> options
<theperfectpunk> 0-13
<escott> theperfectpunk, the most important bits are the package name and version (dependencies are also nice if you want to fill those out)
<escott> theperfectpunk, but your dependencies are the kernel itself so its less important
<theperfectpunk> http://pastebin.com/M3hapLFx
<isaias> Ubuntu TV
<theperfectpunk> ok so hw do i continute now
<isaias> How do I get it? What do I need?
<theperfectpunk> it says installation failed
<Haematoma> Anyone here have experience successfully writing udev rules?
<walterwoj1> I'm trying to install ledgersmb but when I do 'sudo apt-get install ledgersmb' I get 'Unable to locate package ledgersmb'. I think I'm missing a repository but what one and how do I add it?
<broknbottle> ChrisWere: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=100264
<Haematoma> really confused *scratches head*... all the guide I'm looking at tell me to use vol_id, but it seems to have been replaced by blkid
<theperfectpunk> ok
<theperfectpunk> escott
<tad-pole> hyperkineitc Placing it in the center of a spaghetti strainer seemed to help :P
<Haematoma> guides*
<theperfectpunk> it gave permission denied so i ran it as root
<escott> theperfectpunk, not everything works with checkinstall
<hyperkineitc> Whatever works!
<escott> theperfectpunk, checkinstall has to be run as root
<theperfectpunk> and it says package has been installed
<nearst> sudo -i will work too
<theperfectpunk> so now it has generated a deb file?
<theperfectpunk> or has it gotten installed?
<escott> theperfectpunk, you should have a deb file in your folder. i always install that deb file
<theperfectpunk> ok i see it
<dr_willis_> !fnd ledgersmb
<dr_willis_> !find ledgersmb
<ubottu> Found: ledgersmb
<dr_willis_> !info ledgersmb
<ubottu> ledgersmb (source: ledgersmb): Financial accounting and ERP program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.18-1 (quantal), package size 2363 kB, installed size 10436 kB
<paws-> why are my users able to go to other users home dirs in ssh... how can i stop this?
<nearst> paws-, either chroot or jail
<tad-pole> the R hax u :/
<theperfectpunk> escott
<theperfectpunk> sudo modprobe rts5229 not working
<theperfectpunk> after install
<dr_willis_> !permissions | paws-
<ubottu> paws-: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<nearst> theperfectpunk, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2104129
<walterwoj1> dr_willis_: Ok, so the package exists (I figured it did) but why do I get that errors?  Can you help me figure it out?
<paws-> what is the default chmod that my home dir should be?
<escott> paws-, you want to change the default umask
<isaias> anyone here familiar with Ubuntu TV?
<jrib> paws-: the default permissions for home let everyone access them (read and execute).  If you don't want that, change it (see ubottu's link)
<nearst> !ask | isaias
<ubottu> isaias: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Myrtti> isaias: it's not published yet, so no.
<dr_willis_> walterwoj1: done a sudo apt-get update recently? us the universe repo enabled?
<theperfectpunk> i am trying to install card reader driver not wlan driver
<isaias> when will it be published? all i find are articles from 2012 stating that it will be released by the end of the year
<walterwoj1> dr_willis_: Yes to #1 and I'm not sure about the second.  How do I check?
<dr_willis_> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<nearst> theperfectpunk, sorry. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2064649
<escott> theperfectpunk, i think modutils needs to rescan for modules
<theperfectpunk> syntax?
<unheeding> does anyone know why my compiz settings keep reverting when i log out and back in?
<Myrtti> isaias: you know exactly as much as most, if not all of us, then
<theperfectpunk> @nearest will it work for rts5229 too?
<dr_willis_> unheeding: chwck that your config files are not owned by root by mistake
<walterwoj1> Jsut to make It a bit more fun, this is on a remote machine ( and I haven't disabled any repositories ) so I only have terminal access.
<K3rmit> hyperkineitc http://pastebin.com/MYmwp4bN & http://pastebin.com/Axz9jbb0
<tad-pole> Whats a good social channel on this network?
 * dr_willis_ resists suggesting #foreveralone
<tad-pole> Resistance is Futile?
<walterwoj1> dr_willis_: I ran 'add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"' to add universe and then 'update' and the 'install ledgersmb' and I still get 'E: Unable to locate package ledgersmb'
<tad-pole> ;)
<john838> on ubuntu-server, anyone know how to allow the "sudo reboot" to actually restart the computer? also, how to restore tty screens like ctrl+alt+F1?
<dr_willis_> walterwoj1:  the universe repo should be listed in the /etc/apt/sources.list  file.
<dr_willis_> the partner repo is not the same as the universe repo
<dr_willis_> whichis what your command would have added.
<dr_willis_> bbl.
<walterwoj1> Dang it, universe is enabled in that list, arrrg!
<gladi8er> question...i think the earlier versions of ubuntu had a 'devices' or 'places' menu where i could install guest additions this is not avail in the new version, is this option still available?
<AlbertoCG> [Question]I just started using Ubuntu as a VM but it shows in a 4:3 resolution.. How do I switch this to 16:9? It doesn't show the option at Display Settings
<tad-pole> Alberto: what vm software?
<AlbertoCG> VirtualBox tad-pole
<jose106> AlbertoCG, did you install the guest additions?
<AlbertoCG> jose106, This is my first time using a VM
<tad-pole> You can try the scale mode
<tad-pole> I think you hit right CTRL and C
<jose106> AlbertoCG, go to Devices and install them. See if that works
<tad-pole> Or under the "Machine" tab on top
<jose106> AlbertoCG, or right Alt + D
<AlbertoCG> tad-pole, that works it displays it, but not the way it's suposed to... Not with the right dimensions
<AlbertoCG> jose106, I'll try that
<jose106> AlbertoCG, you might head out to #vbox too
<tad-pole> AlbertoCG Click and drag to resize it
<unheeding> so when i launch a program, it starts unmaximized, with the window titlebar underneath the unity panel
<unheeding> is there any way to fix this?
<AlbertoCG> jose106, TY
<jose106> AlbertoCG, np
<unheeding> i found it, it was the Place Windows plugin
<AlbertoCG> It worked n.n They told me the same @ #VBox
<ovejanegra_> how do i access the files on the hdd from a live cd? in the folder explorer it says i have no authorisation and doesnt ask me for password...
<gladi8er> [Question] I think the earlier versions of ubuntu had a 'devices' or 'places' menu where i could install guest additions this is not avail in the new version, is this option still available?
<devslash> besides ubuntu,lubuntu and kubuntu are there any other ubuntu variants ?
<unheeding> gladi8er: what exactly are you tryinng to install?
<unheeding> devslash: Xubuntu, with the Xfce desktop environment.  There's also Ubuntu Gnome Remix, with Gnome Shell
<gladi8er> vboxadditions
<devslash> I'm using ubuntu in a VM but it is so painfully slow
<unheeding> devslash: Linux Mint is almost a variant of Ubuntu (it's based on it, but not associated).  they include two main choices:  MATE and Cinnamon
<histo> devslash: xubuntu
<unheeding> devslash: I found running things in VM super slow until I enabled VM acceleration in my BIOS
<unheeding> devslash: it wasn't enabled by default
<devslash> you enabled 3d accel?
<histo> devslash: You need vm acceleration and 3d accell
<histo> devslash: unity is running compiz and relies heavily on modern video cards.
<devslash> whats do you mean vm acceleration ?
<devslash> I'm using virtualbox
<histo> !derivatives | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<devslash> id really like to get ubuntu 12.10 to work
<gladi8er> im new to this so im not sure. is there a way to find this out easily?
<unheeding> well, if you go under settings... System -> acceleration
<histo> devslash: Install guest additions?
<devslash> yea
<unheeding> devslash: mine is an AMD chip, so it says "Enable VT-x/AMD-V"
<unheeding> when i selected it, it gave me an error saying it wasn't enabled, so I went into the BIOS and found the switch
<devslash> yea i have that setting in virtual box and it is enabled
<histo> gladi8er: are you running a virtual guest?
<ovejanegra_> how do i access the files of the users from a live cd, please?
<gladi8er> i wish i could answer that.  a friend of minegave me instructions on setting up the virtual machine with ubuntu and that is one of his instructions. he mentioned an earlier version of ubuntu but i have the latest
<gladi8er> ive set up a firewall thru vmvb and ubuntu
<histo> gladi8er:You have to install them through virtualbox.
<histo> gladi8er: it will mount an iso on the guest and you can install it there. They maybe in the repos let me look
<gladi8er> thanks
<rj_> hey guys. i am a complete ubuntu noob -  i almost have it all set up -  i have a few simple questions ...anyone want to be a pal and help a brother out ? :)
<dr_willis_> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis_> whats the specific questions. ;)
<histo> gladi8er: ask in #vbox on here.
<gladi8er> thanks histo
<histo> gladi8er: or in virtualbox if they still have this select devices > Install guest additions
<gladi8er> its not there
<histo> gladi8er: ask in #vbox then they will know
<gladi8er> thanks again
<rj_> :) ....have a thumb drive and want to run live ..... when i suspend, after i wake er up it freezes when it trys to have me log in .....i want to have it not do that but the option is blanked out (12.10)
<histo> rj_: Shouldn't be happening. Possibly a bug.
<rj_> :( ...
<dr_willis_> cant say ive ever tried to suspend or hibernate from a live-usb
<histo> Well suspend doesn't use any swap so I dont' see it being an issue. Unless there is an IO problem with getting the info to RAM from USB prior to the suspend.
<histo> being that USB is so slow.
<rj_> i just want to b able to shut er down for the night and have er load back up without reboot ....or i have to take 10 min to reconfigure my network settings
<rj_> slow i can deal with  - compared to having nothing
<kelvinella> hello
<histo> rj_: Well you can't hibernate without swap that is larger than RAM
<histo> rj_: Are you trying to hibernate or suspend?
<SuperLag> If you have to reinstall... do you guys have any advice on how to do a faster post-install configuration? (your favorite apps, custom configuration, ssh keys... etc.)
<rj_> can i install to the usb......i use my 7 in my office (no wireless) micro pc has wireless but the hdd bricked so i want to use the ubuntu for my movies and internet sharing (to the 7)
<rj_> i just dont want to keep er on all the time and i dont want to set it up every time i reebot
<histo> yes you can install to usb or
<histo> !persistant
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<histo> rj_: ^^
<rj_> ;) thanks histo...ill give er a look
<vnc786> i want apache(basic+advance) book can some one tell me which is the best book for apache learning from scratch right now i am reading Apache Administrators Handbook
<axtran> vnc786: Do you think you'll learn on a book?  I learn best by trial and error personally
<vnc786> axtran: i agree with you and i am doing practice also but at same time i also prefer to read.
<dr_willis_> I tend to grab whatever books I find in the bargin bins
<axtran> vnc786: There are many scenarios where apache is used in many ways, use cases, load... But since its core hasn't changed much, you can really just find the cheapest online like at amazon.com
<vnc786> axtran: for example: i came to know that when apache gets request 1st it check virtual host.and so on...this lead to read books..
<dr_willis_> see what books get the best rewiews at amazon
<RJ_> im back guys ....i have more problems installing to usb which i dont want to get too deep on .....anyone think of a way to - sleep - hibernate - suspend (Live) without having it ask for password on wake up?
<vnc786> dr_willis: axtran : thanks will let u know if found some intersting..
<axtran> RJ_: You can specify no password challenge, no?
<RJ_> sorry total noob here ??????
<histo> RJ_: Change the power settings
<RJ_> challange?
<histo> Gear > system settings > power
<RJ_> ill have a look ;)
<histo> RJ_: or open gnome-control-center from a terminal
<RJ_> 1 min
<chaz68> Just when I think I had the ".xsession-errors.old" file in my home directory beaten down I get a huge "lightdm.log" file in my "/var/log/upstart" directory.
<Luan> any one explain what is a ssh tunnel ?
<chaz68> Anybody have this one after piping .xsession-errors.old to >/dev/null?
<RJ_> does G-C-C just open up a new terminal "line" thingy
<dr_willis_> a   .old file  world be a log backup. dosent make mech sence to pipe it
<Improv> Hey all; after a stock install without hardware-specific X drivers, should glxinfo work (presumably through MesaGL)?
<chaz68> "lightdm.log" swelled up to like 60+ GB and then started giving my little Ubuntu box out of hard disk message.
<Improv> According to xdpyinfo the GLX extension is enabled, but I get a BadRequest (X_GLXQueryServerString) when I try glxinfo.
<RJ_> i am going to revert to the other Live settings that worked for me brb
<chaz68> dr_willis:  Here's a better explanation of what I did.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517991
<chaz68> These .xsession-errors files swelling up to gargantuan proportions seems to be pretty common problem out there.
<chaz68> Also see here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2054467
<chaz68> I probably should have just installed from scratch but here I am getting log files swelling up my disk size every week.
<dydzEz2> whats a good pdf viewer for ubuntu
<Improv> evince
<chaz68> It's like whack a mole...
<Guest98103> chmod: cannot access `/home/vikas/.gvfs': Permission denied
<Guest98103> how i can fix this
<tad-pole> Get permission.
<dr_willis_> leave. gvfs alone.  its special
<dr_willis_> what are you trying to do?
<matthewvz> Guest98103: Use sudo or su and run it as root?
<Guest98103> dr_willis_: i configure nagios ,in that it is showing ofr diskspace,permission denied
<Guest98103> matthewvz: i done root and chmod +r
<Guest98103> both
<dr_willis_>   .gvfs us a special virtual filesyste.
<dr_willis_> best to not just be slapping chmods on it
<matthewvz> ^
<Guest98103> dr_willis_: what else to do
<Guest98103> dr_willis_: my nagios is shwoing my disk space critical
<dr_willis_> tell nagios to ignore gvfs
<nearst> :D
<histo> :(
<dr_willis_> B-)
<lasers> >:}~
<Guest98103> dr_willis_: i need then how i can view my disk space
<nearst> df -h
<histo> df
<dr_willis_> .gvfs is not the space you are looking for...  i imagine.
<dr_willis_> i just rightclick --> Properies.. in the file manager  nirmally..
<Guest98103> dr_willis_: let me do
<histo> these are not the droids your are looking for...
<tech-mike> ...your jedi mind tricks do not work on me
<nearst> adb devices
<histo> What about adb?
<histo> You down with adb
<histo> I've never seen this room so slow wow.
<areume> glad to see im not the only one who felt the urge to post that quote over that statment
<dr_willis_>  topic stick to. you will...
<histo> sorry just boredom.
<Improv> If I have one of those funky 2-video-card laptops, is there a good way to figure out which one is active right now?
<histo> Improv: The intel is unless you tell it to activate the nvidia explicitly
<histo> or ati
<nearst> Improv, ls -l /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<Improv> nearst: I have no such thing.
<Improv> histo: Interesting. I'm trying to get GLX apps to stop stop segfaulting, and I imagine it might be related to the 2-video-card oddity.
<RJ_> well i have a 7 pc and a micro itx (hdd bricked) on my hdtv - all i want to do with my itx is have xbmc on it and have it share internet to my 7pc i have a spare 2gb flash drive but thats it i can run it live but i cant get it to wake up properly . any ideas ....Ubuntu Server? :)
<Improv> histo: Maybe removing all the ATI stuff will make things start working?
<nearst> Improv, look for hybridgraphic wiki
<Improv> nearst: Ok, thanks
<dr_willis_> RJ_: why hbernate at all? i leave my xbmc box on all day
<nearst> Improv, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<RJ_> ???? i dont want it to run 24-7 ???? make it last longer???
<dr_willis_> sorry to many? ??? marks....
<RJ_> things are tight now and i would cry if my itx gave out on me
<dr_willis_> hibernate dosent work with all hardware.
<kepler> it is also probably more work for the machine to hibernate and come out of it -- if you're using it every day
<histo> RJ_: YOu can't hibernate without swap
<histo> RJ_: You want to suspend not hibernate
 * Improv stares at grub2's intimidating config hierarchy
<dr_willis_> intimidating? never noticed...
<dr_willis_> ;-)
<Improv> dr_willis: I'm used to grub1. Trying to figure out how to add params to the kernel to boot
<dr_willis_> Improv:  /etc/default/grub
<histo> Improv: edit /etc/default/grub and then sudo update-grub
<Improv> Oh. That's much nicer.
<nearst> 'e' at grub menu
<lasers> RJ_: My XBMC shut down when it's not in use for 15 minutes. (Living room)
<dr_willis_> the    quiet splash line.....
<Improv> Was looking in /etc/grub.d/ and that was freaky stuff.
<histo> RJ_: How are you putting the machine to sleep?
<dr_willis_> grub.d is very straight forward.. and rarely needs edited
<dr_willis_> just bash scripts
<agrestringere_> Just a quick and random question, I have this strange VIM issue.  I have vim-gnome installed on a work computer running Ubuntu and there's this weird screen corruption thing where the fonts get corrupted and I am unable to use VIM.  However, everything works fine when running VIM in Terminal.  Should I switch that out to vim-gtk or vim-athena?
<fluvvell> i have removed all non standard sources from /etc/apt/sources.list.d and read many forums, but I still find that do-release-upgrade will not offer a path from 10.04.4 to 12.04 on my laptop
<nearst> any vim different between gtk and terminal ?
<Cub> hey dr_willis  you know if there is a way to install kde 3.5 on ubuntu 12.10?
<dr_willis_> Cub:  the old kde? doubtfull.
<fluvvell> who is the go-to guy/girl for do-release-upgrade fix ups?
<nearst> fluvvell, check either normal/lts at /etc/update-manager/release-upgrade and do sudo do-release-upgrade -c
<Cub> aww i dont liike plasma :\
<fluvvell> nearst; yes have checked that already, its set to lts
<dr_willis_> kde4 works well for me. for the little ive used it
<dr_willis_> cub check out that qt-razer or razor project
<Cub> ok i will do that..
<fluvvell> nearst, and the ever continuing response is No new release found
<Cub> i tried installing trinity desktop and wouldnt work..
<dr_willis_> "its dead jim!"
<fluvvell> its a pity that do-release-upgrade doesn't have a debug output where you can see more from the script
<nearst> fluvvell, http://askubuntu.com/questions/125392/why-is-no-new-release-found-when-upgrading-10-04-to-12-04-lts
<magnum> hello
<thirumal> gkfmd
<thirumal> hello
<nearst> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thirumal> hello mynotes
<Cub> another question, would it be worth it to install synaptic on ubuntu 12.10 ? If so how would i go about doing this?
<Ben64> Cub: search the software center for it
<nearst> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<fluvvell> nearst, read that - only thing I havn't tried yet is disk in the drive, will try it now.
<Cub> ty
<Bon-chan> guys, how can i properly install java in firefox? i have some java when i try about:plugins but im still having problems with some pages
<serp_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dr_willis_> hmm. I just follow the !java factoid wiki page
<nearst> Bon-chan, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<dr_willis_> but flash is not java.. ;)
<dr_willis_> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Bon-chan> but how would i know witch one to install?
<dr_willis_> flip a coin? use the one in the repos.. the iced tea one perhaps.. unless you lkmnow you need the others
<serp_> you need jre
<bcbc2> quit
<Bon-chan> well, with a java -version i got this:
<Bon-chan> java version "1.6.0_24"
<Bon-chan> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11.5) (6b24-1.11.5-0ubuntu1~12.04.1)
<Bon-chan> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode)
<dr_willis_> theres a java-plugin package also i belive
<elena-IK> Problem with compiz keybindings: If I bind anything to <anyModifier>+asciicircum, that stops working after reboot. If I unset it and set it again, it works again, until reboot. The fact that the problem is with the circumflex key makes me think of a keyboard layout related problem. I'm using de nodeadkeys. Any ideas?
<dr_willis_> elena-IK:  make a new user. see if the issue also affects them perhaps? if it affexts all users.. that would point to a odd system setting quirk/bug.
<dr_willis_> if the new user works properly.. that points  to a setting/ownership issue with the problem user
<elena-IK> ok
<pianojake> hi i have a question regarding mouse capabilities. It was available at one point but not anymore. its when i move my mouse into the top right corner it would bring all the windows into one screen to be able to choose which one to use. what happened to that?
<Cub> pianojake, what desktop environment is that and what version of ubuntu?
<hpuser4466> LCD dims for a split second and goes normal again. Happens every so often.  Any ideas how to fix?  Dell D600
<pianojake> Cub 12.04 lts and the stock, unity i guess
<Cub> not sure on unity, i use gnome-shell and it has a hotspot on the upper left corner..
<pianojake> it also used to bring the desktop up when i moved it into the top right corner
<bazhang> pianojake, gnome-shell does that with the top left
<Cub> pianojake,  check this out http://askubuntu.com/questions/101310/show-all-running-windows-when-moving-mouse-pointer-to-top-left-corner-hotspot
<pianojake> bazhang what other choices of launchers are there?
<pianojake> Cub thanks
<dr_willis_> the compiz expose function shows all windows in a spread out view i belive
<dr_willis_> theres numerous compiz features that are not enabled by default.
<dr_willis_> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<hpuser4466> I'm using kernel boot option "nomodeset" and after a reboot the screen resolution keeps changing.  How do i keep my resolution at 1280x960?
<dr_willis_> whats your video chipset?
<dr_willis_> and what is the res changeing to?
<hpuser4466> dr_willis: radeon RV250 Mobility FireFL 9000
<hpuser4466> Dell inspiron D600
<dr_willis_> you using the radeon drivers or the fglrx drivers?
<hpuser4466> resolution changing to 1400x1050 by default each boot.   lsmod says i'm using radeon driver.
<hpuser4466> what's the console command to set resolution. I'll add that to a bootup script.
<dr_willis_> so the monitor cant handle that res? or is that the native res for the montor?
<dr_willis_> the monitors/display tool is supposed to allow each user to set their own desktop res also. thats saved
<hpuser4466> Yes the monitor handles all resolutions fine, except i'm having a problem with the screen blinking/diming every so often. Possibly a hardware fault, but i'm trying to eliminate any possible software causes.
<tasslehoff> What is the default greeter-session in lightdm.conf on 12.10. I went from lightdm to gdm, but when I try to go back I get the "low graphics mode" on every boot.
<tasslehoff> the system thinks it will only manage low graphics, but it works just fine...
<dr_willis_> bbl
<nearst> xrandr -q
<apk508> I am using Dell Inspiron 1501, so I have to use extra command: nomodeset
<Phryq> is there a way to make Ubuntu connect to the internet using both a wireless and wired connection at the same time?
<Phryq> For more speed?
<vedic> I have my server located at remote place. I would need to take real time backup of data coming to that server as another server at another location would need that. Is it good to use OpenVPN and then do rsync? or rsync itself is good enough. Security is important as it is customer's sensitive data. Also, for regular maintainance is it advice to use OpenVPN compared to ssh?
<aeon-ltd> Phryq: let's say your router can do 100mbps through eth, are you really getting so much from your isp that 100mbps is not enough?
<cfhowlett> vedic, perhaps ask this query in #ubuntu-server ???
<webman_> openvpn provides an encrypted connection, so does ssh, not much difference IMHO
<SuperLag> well... the VPN may slow things down a bit
<SuperLag> yet another layer to work through
<elena-IK> dr_willis: affects all users, but somehow autologin affects the problem. I disabled autologin for testing, the keybinding worked fine for both users. I reenabled autologin for my main user, the keybinding didn't work. I enabled autologin for the second user, the keybinding didn't work. If after autologin I logout and login again, the keybinding works.
<PrincessLuna> Hi, I am trying to boot Kubuntu 12.10 in Uefi mode and it shows the grub screen but hangs on a black screen when booting. Same issue with secureboot on or off
<PrincessLuna> System is a Lenovo Thinkpad
<SuperLag> vedic: it depends on your level of concern. If security is of the utmost concert, do both.
<vedic> SuperLag: Data is not large. Its audio files (around 30 audios/minutes coming to server) and each file is just 100KB
<SuperLag> vedic: if it's just audio, I'd do SSH.
<SuperLag> vedic: use public keys, and lock SSH down. Disable password authentication.
<SuperLag> vedic: then you can use cron jobs to automate your backups
<vedic> SuperLag: I see. You mean, using public/private keys and rsync in ssh mode?
<SuperLag> vedic: yes, sir
<vedic> SuperLag: Data needs to be transferred in real time
<SuperLag> vedic: in real-time?
<SuperLag> vedic: why the need for real-time transfers?
<vedic> SuperLag: The moment an audio arrives, it should be sent to another server immediately. Faster the better
<SuperLag> vedic: okay... but why?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|PrincessLuna,
<ubottu> PrincessLuna,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SuperLag> vedic: is this for phone calls, where you need MTA-like responsiveness?
<SuperLag> vedic: like... are these voicemail messages or something like that?
<vedic> SuperLag: Second server does assembling of audio files (100 Kbs are attached in order) and sends it to third party.
<PrincessLuna> cfhowlett: Shouldn't I assume Intel 4000 HD should work?
<SuperLag> vedic: in that case, you may want to do a hard-coded VPN connection... that'll be done at the router level, more than likely.
<PrincessLuna> cfhowlett: If booting in legacy mode it works
<vedic> SuperLag: Why VPN? can't it be done using ssh + rsync?
<vedic> as you suggested
<SuperLag> vedic: real-time
<SuperLag> vedic: transferring files will not be real-time
<SuperLag> I mean, even over a VPN, there will be *some* delay
<lasers> Very SuperLag
<aeon-ltd> why not just stream instead of copying?
<vedic> SuperLag: At max 5 sec of waiting is allowed but more will be observed by the third party
<SuperLag> 5 seconds is not real-time
<vedic> SuperLag: How about drdb?
<Zoop> Hello, I am having a problem with stopping MySQL from a Cron job.  I think it might be related to connections that are still connect.  Although running the stop script manually will work.
<SuperLag> vedic: your process is going to generate the file, it will be written to the drive, then you have to initate the process of running your rsync, then an SSH session gets opened, file gets copied over, bits are probably checked in the process, session closed... on to the next audio file, lather, rinse, repeat
<vedic> SuperLag: Hmm...
<SuperLag> vedic: I don't know what drdb is
<mgolisch> its a block device replication thing
<SuperLag> vedic: if you have a good connection from point A to point B... and the files are 100K max... this very well could be done in <= 5 seconds. However, that is not real-time.
<mgolisch> it basicaly allow for a block device to be replicated over a network connection
<cfhowlett> PrincessLuna, assumptions ... well .... try nomodeset to get in.  then do your settings....
<SuperLag> vedic: try SSH, see if it works. If it does, cheap solution. :)
<SuperLag> vedic: that said... I'd do key-only, and disable password authentication.
<SuperLag> vedic: that will keep dictionary attackers out
<vedic> SuperLag: yea, that would be good
<SuperLag> vedic: there are more than likely a whole bunch of other things you should do to secure those systems... but I'm not a security expert.
<vedic> SuperLag: yea, I understand the security will be a concern
<sxa> Sup everyone
<PrincessLuna> cfhowlett: Tried, same issue
<Raviteja> hi
<p201> SuperLag, please, tell more about why VPN is better for real-time backup?
<Zoop> Interesting.  So the upstart code seems not to wait for the app to die.  from a cron job anyway.
<Zoop> commandline it will wait for it.
<lost_RD> Hey guys, looking for some basic tech support regarding JVM
<Halite> The battery sensor is really accurate.
<Halite> Energy when full is 11.3, but Energy (design) is 43.2!
<Raviteja> Hi My name is RaviTeja. I have a query..Could anyone please help... I had installed ubuntu 12.04 64-bit desktop edition in a machine. The hardware configuration of the machine is its a HP manufacture with, i5 processor 4 GB RAM and 250-GB Hard-disk. I installed lamp-stack in the machine and configured mysql database. This is for an local office purpose and a survey form is included in the document root of the apache. it will have at
<cfhowlett> PrincessLuna, IDK what it could be.  Assuming you have a good iso (md5um, right?) the inconsistent boot is confusing.  please stay in channel and ask again
<Raviteja> Now the question is is there any limit for concurrent connections for the machine? If so, how do i increase the concurrent connections?
<cfhowlett> Raviteja, might be a good question for #ubuntu-server ...
<Halite> Why can't I hibernate
<cfhowlett> !swap|Halite,
<ubottu> Halite,: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lost_RD> Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.
<lost_RD> Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit.
<lost_RD> fatal error: A process has ended with a probable error condition: process ended with exit code 1.
<sxa> Raviteja,isnt it limited by the channel width? By default i mean
<lost_RD> Anybody?
<Zoop> lost_RD: You might give us a little information.
<cfhowlett> lost_RD, perhaps ask in #java channel ...
<Zoop> Looks like the old windows general protection fault. ;)
<Raviteja> Hi sxa, Actually our band-width is about 30 mbps..I hope it would be sufficient for accessing. Please correct me if i were wrong..
<Zoop> So If I change an upstart .conf file is there something I have to do to have the system start using that?
<lost_RD> cfhowlett: I'll try there first and come back if need be
<Zoop> lost_RD: What is the program?
<lost_RD> Zoop: Just hoping somebody recognises the error
<Halite> err
<Zoop> lost_RD: It is too generic I don't think anyone will know.
<lost_RD> Zoop: It's a wrapper for a server, I don't know how the wrapper executes Java
<cfhowlett> Halite, have you enabled swap?  no swap = no hibernate
<Zoop> lost_RD: What are you running to get the error?
<Zoop> What server?
<AlbertoC1196> Hello n.n
<Halite> cfhowlett, I don't have a physical disk
<lost_RD> Zoop: Non-vanilla Minecraft
<cfhowlett> Halite, so it's virtual?
<Zoop> Ah.
<lost_RD> Zoop: Don't judge!
<Halite> cfhowlett, I haven't swapped yet, because I don't know my RAM etc. yet
<Zoop> ahha, I'm not it just makes more sense.
<Zoop> I had the same problem trying to run older versions.  I could never get it to work right.
<cfhowlett> Halite, ...
<nearst> greetings
<lost_RD> I'll see what #java has to say
<tad-pole> and salutations
<Zoop> I think there is some other program out there that is suppose to be able to start older versions.  I never got it going though.
<PrincessLuna> Hi, I am trying to boot Kubuntu 12.10 in Uefi mode and it shows the grub screen but hangs on a black screen when booting. Same issue with secureboot on or off.
<Zoop> Good luck.
<cfhowlett> nearst, greetings again
<cfhowlett> PrincessLuna, what hardware are you on?
<nearst> cfhowlett, ty
<PrincessLuna> cfhowlett: Lenovo Thinkpad s230u
<lolmaus> What is the recommended way of uploading files to Amazon Glacier via console?
<kepler> lost_RD: try opening terminal and /usr/bin/javaws /path/to/minecraft
<Halite> ooh, Minecraft in Ubuntu.
<nearst> http://www.wikihow.com/Play-Minecraft-in-Ubuntu
<joshlegs> lots of peeps up in here
<lost_RD> kepler: Java Web Start splash screen process exiting ..... Splash: X11 connection failed: No such file or directory
<kepler> its broke!
<lost_RD> kepler: I'm running server 12.04, is it trying to execute a desktop variant of Java?
<kepler> no idea. i thought you wanted to play, not be a server
<nearst> java -jar minecraft.jar?
<Myrtti> lost_RD: there is no separate versions of Java for server and desktop
<Halite> kepler, that's just the verion of Ubuntu. I am running Ubuntu 12.10.
<Halite> java -jar file
<Halite> that works with every .jar file
<lost_RD> Halite: That worked. Must be the wrapper failing. Thanks!
<lost_RD> and nearst, thanks
<nearst> lost_RD, supposely it worked on every jar file
<Zoop> lost_RD: you have the right classpath set?
<lost_RD> Myrtti: I tried OpenJDK which didn't work so added a repo to install Sun Java. At that point I didn't know what I was downloading.
<Zoop> I guess it is a jar so maybe try specifying it with -jar /path/to/file.jar
<Zoop> soemthing like that
<Zoop> I still never got it to work right.
<Zoop> it would always look for the ~/.minecraft/something/.jar file.
<lost_RD> Zoop: Erm, possibly not. I've done a little classpath stuff in Windows, making "java" point to the executable
<lost_RD> But java -jar worked so that must not be the problem
<Zoop> lost_RD: do you have a .minecraft dir?
<aguuu> Hello. I installed ubuntu 12.04 LTE on virtualbox. Installed vbox additions, and can share clipboard, etc. But I cannot get the automatic screen resolution resizing from guest to host. Any ideas?
<shingi> Hey
<shingi> Im neew to linux
<lost_RD> Zoop: No, not required for servers
<Zoop> ah
<shingi> new to ubanta
<Zoop> lost_RD: This an older version of the server you are trying to run?
<lost_RD> shingi: You may want to try #ubanta then
<krypto> hey is there a way to differentiate  minimal VM and Normal? uname -a is showing same kernel info ,is there any other way?
<shingi> lost rd, what do you mean? :)
<lost_RD> Zoop: Current version of MC, Ubuntu 12.04
<shingi> Im trying #ubanta right nwo
<shingi> Im on it now, and im likeing it :)
<lost_RD> shingi: This is #ubuntu, not #ubanta
<aguuu> Hello. I installed ubuntu 12.04 LTE on virtualbox. Installed vbox additions, and can share clipboard, etc. But I cannot get the automatic screen resolution resizing from guest to host. Any ideas?
<Zoop> java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui
<Zoop> that is the command I use to start my server.
<shingi> guys
<shingi> how do i create like
<flintser> how to minecraft: install java, download minecraft, set +x to minecraft.jar, if you want to open it from desktop just right-click -> open with openjdk, if you want to launch it from terminal, type java -jar /path/to/minecraft.jar
<cfhowlett> aguuu, after installing guest additions, logout, login
<shingi> a shortcut to open a program
<shingi> e.g open firefox = ctr + i
<shingi> how do i do that?
<flintser> !enter | shingi
<ubottu> shingi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shingi> guys, how do i create like a shortcut to open firefox  E.g to open firefox i press ctr + F
<shingi>  guys, how do i create like a shortcut to open firefox  E.g to open firefox i press ctr + F
<Zoop> wow
<flintser> !patience | sshingi
<ubottu> sshingi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<PrincessLuna> cfhowlett: Apparently working after a bios update but only with secure boot off. Should this matter?
<flintser> system settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts
<flintser> shingi: ^
<shingi>  thanks flintser!
<cfhowlett> PrincessLuna, if it works, run with it and good luck.
<aguuu> does anybody here use linux as their main OS?
<aguuu> it's impossible for me
<Zoop> Give up.
<Zoop> ;p
<shingi> i use linux as main Os, windows sucks
<kepler> i do.
<cfhowlett> !anybody|aguuu
<ubottu> aguuu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
 * cfhowlett lets' see, ubuntu support channel, several thousand onoin
<aguuu> ok. Who uses linux as their main os here?
<kepler> see channel list >
<somsip> !poll | aguuu
<ubottu> aguuu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Zoop> What does it matter?
<broknbottle> who doesn't?
<cfhowlett> aguuu, that's not a support question ...
<shingi> how to you open website link in termnial? :)
<Fuzzles> if i duel boot ubuntu 12.10 and 13.04 how do i fix boot when i remove 13.04?
<dominic_> aguuu, just ask your real question..i'm pretty sure people around here can answer it
<linda666> hi, my laptop keeps hanging while playing a video in browser (youtube, streaming online, etc.). it gets totally frozen and i have to shut it down ugly by pressing power button what possibly could be the cause of this?
<webman_> shingi: you can use wget, curl, or lynx or links....
<cfhowlett> Fuzzles, much MUCH easier to run your test repos in virtualbox ...
<cfhowlett> linda666, try a different browser ...
<Fuzzles> cfhowlett, how do i get it to run smoothly then?
<cfhowlett> linda666, cause: flash?
<linda666> happens in chrome, firefox, opera, ...
<cfhowlett> Fuzzles, smoothly?  explain more
<cfhowlett> linda666, have you got the restricted extras installed?
<linda666> cfhowleft, not sure, trying to lookup logs. feels like a kernel panic
<Fuzzles> cfhowlett, with good performance
<flintser> Fuzzles: for smoother graphics install guest additions and allow more of your graphics card to vm
<linda666> proprietary drivers, yes. but mostly was for NIC as i remember
<Fuzzles> flintser, ok thanks
<cfhowlett> linda666, I suggest sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras     on the chance that you might still need some codecs ...
<vedic> Why DSA is limited to 1024 on ubuntu? in FIPS 183-3, it is mentioned that it can go upto 3072
<muk> linda666, right click on a flash window and disable hardware acceleration
<shinao1> Hi! I tried to enable desktop on a remote 11.10 ubuntuserver machine but that ended badly. now I'm told that the virtual logins dont show when the server is fully booted up and there is no linux admin there. Please is there a way to (1) check that the virtual terminals are up remotely and (2)  totally remove all desktop packages?
<shinao1> by up i mean that they can see the login prompt
<dydzEz2> does ubuntu gnome remix include classic gnome
<cfhowlett> dydzEz2, remix isn't supported here ...
<dydzEz2> oh ok
<roger_> besides emailing the webhost of a site that is phishing, is there anything else that can be done?
<dydzEz2> might as well just get gnome 3 str8 up on regular ubuntu
<krypto> is there a way to differentiate  minimal VM and Normal installation? uname -a is showing same kernel info ,is there any other way?
<stroodlepup> how do i fix the hotspot in my installation?>
<histo> krypto: What do you mean by "normal" install?
<histo> krypto: Are you trying to determine if it's installed on a VM or actual hardware?
<krypto> histo: with all packages
<krypto> no
<krypto> i want to install it as vm
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup, you mean you can't get on wifi?
<krypto> we can select minimal vm,minmal os,Normal
<helmut_> hi
<cfhowlett> helmut_, greetings
<stroodlepup> I tried setting up a wifi hotspot,, it worked once, but it does not work anymore
<krypto> histo: i choose minimal vm but i am not able to feel any difference even kernel is similar
<cfhowlett> !ics|stroodlepup,
<ubottu> stroodlepup,: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<stroodlepup> it's to tablet
<histo> krypto: What do you mean you chose minimal vm?
<krypto> while installing ubuntu from cd i cliked F4 and choose Modes> there we have 4 options,Normal,Install  a Minimal system,Install a Minimal VM
<krypto> histo: i chose Install Minimal VM
<stroodlepup> i meant 'setting up a hotspot' a la connectify
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup, you're RUNNING a hotspot from a tablet?  color me impressed?
<stroodlepup> no
<krypto> histo: i want to verify the difference b/w normal and minimal vm.
<histo> krypto: Is this installed on a VM or actual hardware?
<linda666> cfhowlet, some stuff has happened on my syslog that doesnt make sence at all...
<krypto> hosto: as vm
<stroodlepup> from my laptop.... and yes, hotspot apps a re available for android
<shinao1> Hi! I tried to enable desktop on a remote 11.10 ubuntuserver machine but that ended badly. now I'm told that the virtual logins dont show when the server is fully booted up and there is no linux admin there. Please is there a way to (1) check that the virtual terminals are up remotely and (2)  totally remove all desktop packages?
<histo> krypto: Not familiar with that option
<linda666> cfhowlet, here my kernel logs... http://pastebin.com/c60iYDw2 from a standby on 1pm to 3pm wake up and then dead frozen...
<roger_> besides emailing the webhost of a site that is phishing, is there anything else that can be done?
<krypto> histo: on xen,i want to convert this hvm instance to para virt instance,since 10.04 has no direct support for xen :(
<linda666> cfhowlet, i cant understand what are the frequency logs!
<krypto> histo: ok :)
<stroodlepup>  cfhowlett: i need to connect my laptop to an android tablet using ubuntu's wireless hotspot
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup, so your mentioning of "tablet" was referring to ???
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup, anyway, what hotspot admin software are you running?
<stroodlepup> ubuntu's default one
<stroodlepup> it only worked properly. once
<cfhowlett> linda666, love to see them, but for some reason, the great china firewall is blocking pastebin today.  sorry.
<linda666> cfhowlet, what else can you open besides pastebin? im getting really sure the error is from NIC actually based on syslogs...
<dydzEz2> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup, got it.      http://tumutanzi.com/archives/8195
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup, http://my.oschina.net/banxi/blog/52304
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup, and www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAvnh8TsFEU
<cfhowlett> linda666, this firewall thing is so frustrating and unpredictable ...  half the time imgur and everything else is blocked
<linda666> cfhowlett, for some reason, i completely understand! :D
<cfhowlett> linda666, ask again in this channel.  I'm going to have to pass...
<stroodlepup> has anyone here ever tried connectify?
<aguuu> sudo apt-get install dropbox Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package dropbox
<hillary> how to create a distro
<aguuu> why?? I thought installing software on linux was done like this.
<iceroot> !info dropbox
<iceroot> aguuu: there is no package called "dropbox" in the repos
<ubottu> Package dropbox does not exist in quantal
<kepler> https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<cfhowlett> aguuu, or you could use softwar cente4r
<iceroot> aguuu: but yes that is the way to go when there is a package in the repos
<aguuu> i don't get it. do i have to install it windows-style?
<aguuu> why
<cfhowlett> aguuu, repos ...
<aguuu> why can't i install it linux-style??
<iceroot> aguuu: there is no package called "dropbox" in the repos
<cfhowlett> aguuu, because it's not in the repos
<iceroot> aguuu: and its not linux-style, its debian/ubuntu style to use apt-get
<cfhowlett> aguuu,  in other words, see the line for how to install dropbox and follow the instructions
<aguuu> cfhowlett: how is that a good excuse?
<iceroot> aguuu: ask dropbox, we are not dropbox and not maintaining it
<aguuu> cfhowlett: i'm installing it windows-style now. but what is the point in having no standard way to install software?
<cfhowlett> aguuu, not an excuse it's an explanation.  and a server sysop such as yourself is certainly aware that most software has more than one method of installation
<yh66g> Does anyone know how to modify yaboot to boot to terminal on ppc ubuntu 12.04.1?
<Guest30136> test
<cfhowlett> aguuu, for the record, installing .deb packages is a MINIMAL requirement for administering ubuntu sytems ..l
<aguuu> cfhowlett: yes. why is there no standard way of installing software on linux?
<linda666> cfhowlett, no prob
<cfhowlett> aguuu, take it up with dropbox.  read more.  post less
<linda666> hi everyone again :D my laptop keeps hanging usually when streaming online in browser, but my logs say something else... here my kernel logs... http://pastebin.com/c60iYDw2 from a standby on 1pm to 3pm wake up and then dead frozen... anyone has any idea for the cause of this?
<aguuu> cfhowlett: dropbox is not the exception. there is no point in that.
<cfhowlett> aguuu, I suggest you investigate and invest in the LCPI 1 certificate.  ALL such questions will be answered ...
<tad-pole> OoO
<aguuu> ok
<RJ_> sorry guys ,,,storm front knocked the net out......could someone please show me where to find out how to make a script to set up my network automatically (connect to wifi and share net with eth) desktop 12.10 (live mode) please
<iceroot> aguuu: could you stop to say "in linux"? 1. linux is just a kernel, 2. the system itself is called GNU/Linux, 3. there are different distros which are managing software-installations on different ways (binary distro, source based distro and so on), 4. not every software is part of the ubuntu-repos
<ikonia> RJ_: the network manager tool can o that for you
<iceroot> aguuu: and if something is not in the ubuntu-repos there is the way to use a ppa (repo from third party)
<iceroot> !ppa | aguuu
<ubottu> aguuu: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<aguuu> iceroot: linux is used as a synonym for gnu/linux
<iceroot> aguuu: no
<iceroot> aguuu: linux is a kernel
<RJ_> NMT will google ;)
<aguuu> iceroot: as i said, linux is used as a synonym for gnu/linux
<iceroot> aguuu: GNU/Linux is a system based on the linux-kernel with a lot of tools from the GNU project
 * cfhowlett ... and it begins.  
<cfhowlett> !linux|aguuu
<ubottu> aguuu: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<dzup> linux is not a real OS
<kepler> aguuu is just trolling, ignore him
<ikonia> RJ_: you are using Ubuntu correct ?
 * cfhowlett concurred
<RJ_> desktop 12.10 (live)
<RJ_> :)
<ikonia> RJ_: ok, there is the gnome-network-manager applet in the top right of your screen
<ikonia> RJ_: that can manage your networks for you
<ikonia> RJ_: if you look at the network section in https://help.ubuntu.com you can see examples/details
<aguuu> iceroot: You should search. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux "The media and common usage, however, refers to this family of operating systems simply as Linux, as do many large Linux distributions (e.g. SUSE Linux and Mandriva Linux). "
<ikonia> aguuu: do you have an ubuntu question, yes/no
<iceroot> aguuu: gnu.org
<aguuu> i'm stating facts taken from wikipedia, and you call me a troll? way to mirror yourself on others
<ikonia> aguuu: do you have an ubuntu question, yes/no
<aguuu> ikonia: true
<kepler> aguuu: i called you a troll because you're trolling. pasting wikipedia does not change that
<ikonia> aguuu: no, do you have an ubuntu question "YES/NO"
<ikonia> kepler: drop it please.
<samkan> Hi, Need some help on GPL license?
<ikonia> samkan: #fsf would be the place
<aguuu> kepler: that is false. discussing is not trolling.
<samkan> wanted to know can i use GPL license for commercial purpose?
<tad-pole> Nice.
<iceroot> samkan: #gnu should also be a good idea
<ikonia> samkan: #fsf is the place, or #gnu
<iceroot> samkan: yes, but please ask in #gnu
<samkan> have read GPL faq, also asked on stackoverflow
<cfhowlett> aguuu, wikipedia does not = facts.  If you have an actual ubuntu support question, now would be a great time to ask it ...
<ikonia> samkan: you seem to be struggling to read this channel, #fsf or #gnu is the channel to ask in
<samkan> ok
<RJ_> i would like to create a script to auto setup my network -  Is it possible?
<tad-pole> I love IRC.
<tad-pole> RJ_ Yes.
<ikonia> RJ_: I told you what to do earlier
<ikonia> RJ_: is there a reason you are not following/using that advice
<tad-pole> ikonia: You know the reason. :)
<RJ_> sorry total noob on ubuntu
<ikonia> RJ_: that doesn't change anything
<ikonia> RJ_: I gave you solid information, and you've waited 60 seconds and asked gain
<RJ_> ????
<ikonia> RJ_: being new does not explain why I gave you the information and required documentation, you've done nothing with it and just asked again
<tad-pole> willis!
<dr_willis_> moo!
<RJ_> sorry i am no techie and your geek lingo is not easy to comprehend
<ikonia> RJ_: what geek lingo
<ikonia> RJ_: I have you a document that explains how to do it for new users
<ikonia> RJ_: I told you the network config applet is in the top right of your screen
<ikonia> RJ_: where is the "geek lingo" in that
<RJ_> gnome-network-manager applet
<ikonia> RJ_: that is explained in the doucment I gave you and how to use it
<ikonia> RJ_: did you read the document I gave you ?
<RJ_> i was looking up gnome-network-manager applet......sorry
<ikonia> RJ_: did you read the document I gave you ?
<RJ_> was but heard someone beeping me
<ikonia> RJ_: did you read the document I gave you ?
<RJ_> https://help.ubuntu.com?
<ikonia> RJ_: yes, the network section
<ikonia> RJ_: did you read that ?
<RJ_> i have been tryn to lol slow net and pc
<ikonia> RJ_: ok - so if you've not read that, why are you asking again ?
<ikonia> RJ_: why ask again without reading the page with the information in ?
<RJ_> i am trying to be polite and respond when i hear a beep
<ikonia> RJ_: no-one spoke to you
<ikonia> RJ_: and asking the same question again is not responding, it's just asking the same questin again
<ikonia> lets be honest, you just didn't want to read the docs so just asked again in the hope that someone would give you the answer
<cfhowlett> RJ_, set your status to "away"
<RJ_> ???????
<RJ_> noob i am a total noob
<cfhowlett> RJ_, no excuse for not reading the supplied resources ...
<Gnomex> Hi guys
<cfhowlett> Gnomex, greetings
<Gnomex> can i ask Something..
<cfhowlett> !ask|Gnomex,
<ubottu> Gnomex,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RJ_> what resources i am still not finding anything
<ikonia> RJ_: where are you looking
<Gnomex> Okey.. i got some problem with my Ubuntu 12.04.. when i'm login aroun 10 or minute my lappy stuck.. dunnno why..  can u tell me.. what kind i do with this trouble.. tq
<RJ_> i started at https://help.ubuntu.com
<ASB_> Hi. Stupid question from someone new to Linux/Ubuntu: If I "sudo apt-get install <package>" a package that is already installed, would that lead to any problems, or would aptitude detect that the package was already installed and just abort installation?
<ikonia> RJ_: right, then what did you select
<RJ_> 12.10
<ikonia> ASB_: it will say "already installed"
<fbeaufort> Hello. Does someone know how to tell if a packaged is embedded by default in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> ASB_, It would quit out with "zero installed"
<ikonia> RJ_: then what
<RJ_> desktop help
<ASB_> ikonia, cfhowlett: Ok, thanks a lot!
<ikonia> RJ_: then what
<Gnomex> hmmm
<RJ_> Networking, web, email & chat
<cfhowlett> ASB_, no problem
<fbeaufort> Hello. Does someone know how to tell if a packaged is embedded by default in ubuntu?
<ikonia> RJ_: then what
<ikonia> fbeaufort: embedded ?
<RJ_> then ?????
<ikonia> RJ_: then what did you chose
<RJ_> none
<ikonia> RJ_: there are 11 options
<fbeaufort> +ikonia = installed
<fbeaufort> (thanks for answering btw)
<ikonia> RJ_: right, so why have you not gone any further
<ikonia> fbeaufort: open the package manager, search for the package and see if it is marked as installed
<Gnomex> Hi Guys.. I need some help.. My Problem.. when i'm RUn my Ubuntu 12.04 around 20 minute or 30 my lappy stuck... dunno why..
<RJ_> my critera dosent match
<cfhowlett> fbeaufort, packages.ubuntu.com   is one place to look
<fbeaufort> is there a way to do it from the command line?
<fbeaufort> I have only ssh access
<PrincessLuna> When I have secure boot on, Kubuntu 12.10 x64 hangs at a black screen after the grub prompt on the live usb itself. Any was to fix this?
<fbeaufort> packages.ubuntu.com is perfect!
<ikonia> RJ_: really, are you setting up a wired network, or a wireless network
<fbeaufort> Thanks +cfhowlett!
<RJ_> both
<Ben64> PrincessLuna: uh.... don't use secure boot?
<Gnomex> any one can tell me..? what kind i do..??
<ikonia> RJ_: right, so there is wireless network and wired network settings....how can you say your criteria does not mach
<ikonia> match
<PrincessLuna> Ben64: Windows 8 only works with UEFI on this computer and I need to dual boot
<cfhowlett> fbeaufort, try apt-cache policy package name from the command line
<fbeaufort> PERFECT
<RJ_> because i need to create a script for automation
<Ben64> PrincessLuna: idk then
<ikonia> RJ_: right, but you need a script for what, wired network....click wired networking
<ikonia> RJ_: apply common sense
<RJ_> I dont want to re configure my network every time i restart (live)
<ikonia> RJ_: I'm sorry, you seem to be not reading the information
<dr_willis_> use a persistant save file?
<Kneferilis> hello, I made a user with my root account, I found out that the programs I installed as root are available to the user, the programs the user installs are available to the root user?
<cfhowlett> Kneferilis, why you root?
<RJ_> sorry i dont know what that means
<ikonia> RJ_: 1.) dhcp servers will configure every time 2.) persistant settings will need a persistant live setup not a "script" 3.) the gnome-network-manager tool can save settings
<ikonia> Kneferilis: there is no root account
<ikonia> RJ_: is your network dhcp ?
<dr_willis_> Kneferilis: what programs.. installed how?
<RJ_> i had to change it to address only ????
<ikonia> RJ_: is your network dhcp ?
<Kneferilis> dr_willis: programs installed with yum, not by downloading/extracting them
<ikonia> Kneferilis: you are not using ubuntu
<ikonia> Kneferilis: ubuntu does not use yum
<dr_willis_> yum? ubuntu dosent use yum. thats a redhat tool i thought
<cfhowlett> !yum|Kneferilis,
<ubottu> Kneferilis,: Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<RJ_> ???
<ikonia> Kneferilis: and you know this, which is why you are asking in #centos also
<Kneferilis> ikonia: Well, yes, but I thought the principle would be the same
<ikonia> RJ_: does your network give you an IP automatically
<ikonia> Kneferilis: no, it's not
<ikonia> Kneferilis: this channel supports ubuntu only
<RJ_> ????
<cfhowlett> Kneferilis, wrong channel.  ask in #centos.  bbye
<ikonia> RJ_: it's not a hard question
<Kneferilis> ok, sorry about that
<ikonia> RJ_: when you login does your network card get an IP address
<dr_willis_> Kneferilis: you use the package manager to install aps on the system... not per-user
<Kneferilis> ok
<Kneferilis> thanks, for the help, I will go to #centos and #linux and continue my questions there
<RJ_> maybe if i was a techie i would know i have never used linux ...ubuntu...????? sorry Total noob
<ikonia> RJ_: please stop playing the "noob" card
<ikonia> RJ_: you obviously know what an IP address is, as you want to use a script to set one
<ikonia> RJ_: so it's not a hard question, does your network card get an IP address automatically
<RJ_> how do i tell?
<ikonia> RJ_: why do you want to configure your network - what's wrong with it
<ikonia> RJ_: lets step back to understand the problem
<RJ_> 1 min .....,.typing
<zetheroo> are the Ubuntu repos down?
<zetheroo> or is it just my mirror?
<ikonia> zetheroo: just your mirror
<RJ_> i have a 7pc and a micro itx connected to my tv ....i used the itx for xbmc.....my 7 dosent have a wifi but the itx does i have a flash drive that i can run ubuntu on but when i try to put ubuntu to sleep it crashes on the login password and the network setup takes about 10 min and i dont want to do it every time i wake er up
<RJ_> ...oops reboot
<DaemonicApathy> Change the sleep settings.
<Osakasa^> RJ_, what if you to system settings -> Brightness and Lock -> lock = OFF
<RJ_> it is greyed out
<DaemonicApathy> RJ:Osakasa: The important setting is below that: "Require my password..." etc. Uncheck it.
<DaemonicApathy> *Osakasa^
<savagecroc> hey.. can someone help me out with my grep command.. my regex isin't working
<savagecroc> sudo sysctl -a | grep -w '(SHMMAX|SHMMIN|SHMALL|SHMSEG|SHMMNI|SEMMNI|SEMMNS|SEMMSL|SEMMAP|SEMVMX)'
<Osakasa^> RJ_, System Settings -> User Accounts -> Automatic Login = on
<RJ_> that is grayed out too
<histo> ᴚſ‾ Hoʍ ɐɹǝ ʎon dnʇʇıuƃ ıʇ ʇo slǝǝd¿
<histo> RJ_: Sorry how are you putting it to sleep?
<Osakasa^> RJ_, as DaemonicApathy said, is your "Require my password when waking from suspend" unchecked (Brightness and lock)
<histo> !persistent | RJ_
<RJ_> suspend........those options are greyed out
<ubottu> RJ_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DaemonicApathy> RJ_: Why does this sound to me like you're using a LiveUSB on a regular basis?
<histo> RJ_: You want a persistent install so your settings are saved on reboot
<Anon_linux> Oi pessoal
<Anon_linux> Brasil aki
<Anon_linux> Alguem é do brasil
<dr_willis_> you can do a full install to a big enough usb flash drive
<DaemonicApathy> !es|Anon_linux
<ubottu> Anon_linux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Anon_linux> Brasil
<RJ_> no more hard drives and all i use my itx for is xbmc.......i have my flash drive with yumi on it
<Anon_linux> Portugues brasil
<Anon_linux> Ola
<DaemonicApathy> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Anon_linux> Valew
<DaemonicApathy> Forgot Brazil was Portuguese...
<RJ_> my flash drive has limited space on it and running live is all i need but i would like to let my itx sleep or power off but it takes like 10 min to manually configure my wifi settings
<histo> RJ_: How big of a drive do you have?
<RJ_> well its 16 gb but only almost 2 gb free
<Guest2000> I need a status update?
<Ben64> why does it take 10 minutes to enter a wifi password
<dr_willis_> what else do you need the space for. ;-)
<DaemonicApathy> Guest2000: You're still online.
<carli2> hi
<RJ_> i have another 2gb but trying a different install method it said it wanted 8gb
<dr_willis_> make a 512 mb save file..
<carli2> where is that multitouch support i saw in this video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Vp8_jetKEu8
<lundy> how can I didable crash reports in 12.10 ?
<dr_willis_> lundy:  askubuntu.com had a giude on disabeling apport  i recall
<lundy> ta
<RJ_> password takes 5 seconds configuring the rest of the network to work properly takes many steps :)
<Ben64> RJ_: maybe you should fix your network then
<RJ_> whats wrong with it
<dr_willis_> definatly sounds like a broken network to me...
<dr_willis_> i get a new wifi device.. takes me perhaps 10 sec.. to enter password.. and dhcp does the rest
<Ben64> if it takes more steps to make it "work properly" then something is wrong
<dr_willis_> your whold setup sounds... broken
<RJ_> well i had to use address only and change the dns server ...it works but why ????
<dr_willis_> you have a mini itx pc. booting from a 16gb usb.. thats shomehow doing xbmc. OR running some ubuntu live setup - just to enable network shareing for some other pc?
<dr_willis_> i dont see why you are doing half the things you have said you are doing.
<amgarching> Hi! What's up with the umask  in ubuntu? A fresh install and I get group write permission for new files like here: -rw-rw-r-- 1 username username    2 Feb 13 10:29 a1
<Ben64> amgarching: its a umask, next question
<flintser> amgarching: whats up with that? i see nothing
<RJ_> its not my network ....i am just using it ....all my problems would vanish if ....i could have a script to go through steps i go through  to "so called" configure my networks. or have ubuntu not have a password on wake up
<amgarching> flintser: rw permissions for the group. I alwyas wondered why Ubunut creates a group with a name of the user.
<dr_willis_> RJ_:  or if you used a small persistant save file on your live-usb setup to save your settings....
<DaemonicApathy> amgarching: To make file sharing easier.
<RJ_> sorry i dont know how to do that or what that even means ...sorry
<amgarching> but why did the set umask that permissive?
<amgarching> *they
<dr_willis_> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<dr_willis_> You can do a live install to usb with a small save file that will save changes to the usb. making it keep settings btween reboots.
<RJ_> i cant install it though
<kepler> RJ_: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<dr_willis_> most all of the usb-live creater tools can do a persistant save file when you make the usb flash
<josvis> Hi folks, any Ubuntu alternative for capturing video&audio from TV-decoder? Can use Pinnacle Studio in Windows (Dual boot) with TV-decoder connected to Pinnacle Dazzle DVC 130 to record video & audio, edit same and burn content to DVD. Want to switch to Ubuntu.
<RJ_> i used uui
<flintser> RJ_: if you have windows computer at your reach, install LiLi and do ubuntu liveusb with persistent mode so you can save settings to it
<dr_willis_> the pendrivelinux site has numerous tools for making live-usb setups
<varikonniemi> i have a multimonitor setup and when my computer starts my 2nd (small) monitor initializes immediately, my main screen takes some 2 seconds to change from vga mode to the login graphical mode. This causes the computer to initialize the second monitor as primary
<varikonniemi> this causes eg. the wallpaper to be resized to its resolution, also on the primary monitor which is fugly
<varikonniemi> how to fix?
<flintser> RJ_:or unetbootin for linux machines
<varikonniemi> also flash videos on the net maximize fullscreen to the second monitor which is annoying
<dr_willis_> ive never seen a multi monitor system decide which monitor is primary based on which one powered up first...
<RJ_> i used UUi and put 150 mb of presistents ????? but how do i save my settings?
<dr_willis_> varikonniemi:  whats your video chipset?
<varikonniemi> i have in nvsettings ticked that the other is primary
<varikonniemi> but it still initializes the small monitor first, it even puts the login usernames on there
<dr_willis_> varikonniemi:  enable twinview in the nvidia settings tool?  Mine has the login screen on both i recall.
<varikonniemi> "make this screen priomary for the x screen"
<varikonniemi> and "sync to this display device" both are correctly configured
<varikonniemi> no the other shows ubuntu logo, and only names when cursor is moved to that desktop
<kepler> swap the cables between the monitors
<varikonniemi> the main screen is at port0
<dr_willis_> ive noticed some pcs always want to set the vga as the primary by default for the bios and so forth. so it stays that way untill the  nvidia drivers kick in.
<varikonniemi> but i could always try..
<kepler> you'll find out if that's why, at least
<varikonniemi> however the problem is most probably the fact that my main screen is unavailable 2seconds after the display mode changes
<kepler> how often does that happen?
<varikonniemi> at every mode change
<varikonniemi> :
<dr_willis_> i would find that doubtfull to be honest...
<varikonniemi> D
<dr_willis_> you can set the grub menu to be the same mode as your desktop if you wanted to.
<varikonniemi> nope
<varikonniemi> i can set it be same resolution, but it changes modes anyway
<dr_willis_> sounds like your refresh rates are differnt then
<varikonniemi> i actually have a custom grub screen with background and 1920*1200/60
<varikonniemi> but after that screen it goes to the vga mode, and then to desktop mode
<cyb3rjunki3> join/ #irc.abjects.net
<landswipe> what is the smallest ubuntu server footprint I can have?
<landswipe> i've tried but it seems to be 1GB
<landswipe> i was hoping to get it down nice and small
<landswipe> 300Mb or so
<cfhowlett> !mini|landswipe, start with minimal install, add only the services you need ...
<ubottu> landswipe, start with minimal install, add only the services you need ...: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<RJ_> ok i am creating the usb now with 100mb presistance ???? .......how do i save the settings ?
<dr_willis_> go with 1gb persistance
<dr_willis_> And it will get used automatically
<RJ_> thats almost whats left on the flash drive ...do it any way?
<dr_willis_> What else do you need the space for?
<RJ_> idk
<dr_willis_> You said it was a 16gb usb..  So what's using the other 12+gb?
<landswipe> cfhowlett: yeah I got the 40mb or so file
<landswipe> but it downloads a bucket load from the net
<RJ_> that 1 has a bunch of tools and a multi boot on it
<landswipe> i only add basic server and openssh and the install footprint was 1gb!
<dr_willis_> landswipe: and how much was apt cache?
<Guest49294> hello , i have an ATI graphic card and intel , when i boot with ubuntu , a black screen appear after loading .. but i can acess with recovery mode after selection reparing package option and continue booting .. any help please
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|Guest49294,
<ubottu> Guest49294,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zetheroo> how do I change the mirror for the Ubuntu repos?
<calwig> whats a good firewall? Firestarter?
<kepler> calwig: www.pfsense.org
<calwig> kepler, for ubuntu though
<kepler> oh
<calwig> pfsense rocks yep
<Ben64> iptables?
<somsip> !ufw | calwig
<ubottu> calwig: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<calwig> that works
<calwig> thanks guzs
<calwig> ys
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, software center settings ...
<zetheroo>  cfhowlett: no gui here
<cfhowlett> !sources|zetheroo,
<ubottu> zetheroo,: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<calwig> somsip, ufw is great, the less gui as possible the better
<cfhowlett> !mirrors|zetheroo,
<ubottu> zetheroo,: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Quantal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<zetheroo>  cfhowlett: nvm ... I'll just edit the sources.list file
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, that'll do it ...
<zetheroo> ok, I have changed the sources.list file to reflect the use of the US Ubuntu repo mirrors ... but still not getting anything good with apt-get update
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, don't understand ... restate the complete issue ...
<zetheroo> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease
<dr_willis_>      not seen anyone else today with mirror issues
<zetheroo> getting that for all the sources
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, china mirrors are out of reach for me today for some reason
<zetheroo> and I can ping 8.8.8.8 from the machine
<dr_willis_> is "inrelease"  correct i  that line?
<BlackDex> Hello there
<BlackDex> My Unity dash keeps getting beheind the windows
<cfhowlett> BlackDex, greetings
<zetheroo> dr_willis_: dunno ...  I did not put it there
<BlackDex> and i know i can do ALT+F2 > unity
<BlackDex> but that is just a quick-fix
<dr_willis_> check out what a default sources. list looks like
<histo> BlackDex: windows key brings up dash
<landswipe> dr_willis: what is 'how much was apt-cache' ?
<BlackDex> histo: Yes.. beheind the windows, like browser or terminal etc...
<BlackDex> it isn't on-top
<histo> BlackDex: that's odd what version of ubuntu are you using?
<BlackDex> z-index is like -1
<BlackDex> 12.10
<TheGrey_> o/ Can anyone save me with this sound problem? My audio is way tooo low. Everything in my ALSA mixer is set to the highest. My soundcard is HDA intel sb. My audio driver is Realtek ALC892. My asound.rc is: http://pastebin.com/Ed13xVPG ...What can I do to rid this annoying intermittent problem? Is is my sound card? Do I need to add something to modprobe? Thanks
<BlackDex> with all updates
<histo> BlackDex: How are you getting it to do that?
<BlackDex> if i know
<BlackDex> i could fix it
<histo> BlackDex: unity&disown   int a terminal
<histo> BlackDex: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/906231
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 906231 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Unity rendered behind windows" [Undecided,New]
<BlackDex> But just for some reason after a while everything unity is beheind application-windows
<BlackDex> ah
<histo> BlackDex: did you try unity&disown in a terminal
<BlackDex> so no fix yet :(
<BlackDex> histo: Yea i know about that
<dr_willis_> landswipe:  apt keeps a  cache of everything  i downloads and installs
<BlackDex> or just ALT+F2 :_
<BlackDex> :)
<landswipe> dr_willis: ah i see, how do I work out how much space it is using then?
<dr_willis_> its in /var/cache i belive
<histo> BlackDex: Looks like a fix was committed
<zetheroo> if I change something in the sources.list file do I need to do something else to get the change recognized by apt?
<dr_willis_> zetheroo:  apt-get update
<landswipe> i just did a fresh install from minimal cd.
<BlackDex> just 12 hours ago it seems :)
<landswipe> didn't select anything (no basic server, or openssh)
<landswipe> 986Mb.
<landswipe> is that right?
<landswipe> i'm not complaining, that's just what it is i guess
<landswipe> i've been working with openwrt and it is tiny
<jpds> landswipe: Sounds able right.
<histo> landswipe: sudo apt-get clean
<landswipe> i can get an image down to like 6mb
<landswipe> busybox et al
<jpds> landswipe: Only way you're doing to get it smaller is to disable installing recommended packages by default.
<landswipe> i see
<landswipe> i want to run it on an odroid-y2
<landswipe> u2..
<histo> landswipe: that's a specific kernel with only modules needed by the routers hardware
<dr_willis_> or use a different distro
<landswipe> don't have the hardware yet, just looking at how small i can get it
<histo> landswipe: You have modules for like every device right now with ubuntu.
<nearst> #openwrt
<landswipe> i see
<landswipe> so very good hardware support out of the box
<RJ_> ok guys i have everything configured and working properly ....might i ask kindly .....since i installed a gb of presistance when i go back to "Try ubuntu" it will have all my settings saved :)
<histo> landswipe: yes as apposed to only working on routers
<landswipe> i see. that's fine :)
<landswipe> thanks for the help and clarification!
<nearst> RJ_, u can install on vm
<dr_willis_> RJ_: change to a custome wallpaper and see....  ut should keep changes
<RJ_> no space
<histo> landswipe: what's the out put of du /var/cache/apt/
<histo> landswipe: what's the out put of du -h /var/cache/apt/
<RJ_> well ill give er a reboot and keep my fingers crossed
<zetheroo> dr_willis_: I created a whole new sources.list file and did apt-get update but its still coming back at me with :  W: Failed to fetch http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease
<zetheroo> dr_willis_: like its just ignoring the new sources.list file
<dr_willis_> you told it to use the ch servers?
<zetheroo> dr_willis_: yes
<dr_willis_> it failed for all servers?
<zetheroo> yes
<zetheroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1643241/
<dr_willis_> try removeing the  ch.  part as a test
<histo> landswipe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5980/how-do-i-free-up-disk-space
<landswipe> histo: 75Mb
<RJ_> humm my screen looks like a jumbled mess??????
<jpds> zetheroo: Failing on that is fine, it should ignore it.
<histo> landswipe: 75mb what?
<silvan> You can get kicked for a too long ping? :/
<dr_willis_> a png timeout = a dead client
<histo> landswipe: For instance I found 143M of modules for my current running kernel. If you have older kernels installed they are going to take a bunch of space up
<mikkel_> i try to change my primary and secondary DNS, when i do this they are simply set as tertiary DNS. What can i do?
<RJ_> It worked :) the screen got jumbled up but the try ubuntu came up and after it loaded up (about 3 min) it worked :) thank all of you guys very much ;)
<histo> mikkel_: where are you changing it?
<marry> Does anyone happen to know what the long during beep may be whilst shutting the system down? I use Ubuntu 12.04 (Mint 13), Motherboard NF7-S. And following question; does anyone know how to get rid of this? Thanks in advance!
<mikkel_> i am using the networkmanager gui (i think it's called that)
<Ben64> !mint | marry
<ubottu> marry: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<histo> RJ_: did your wallpaper get saved though?
<histo> mikkel_: Are you adding dns servers in there?
<RJ_> sorry i wasnt sure how to do it
<RJ_> but my eth and wifi got saved :)
<mikkel_> yes, i am pretty sure i did correctly as i used a guide
<marry> Ubottu: I duel boot, the problem exits in both
<ubottu> marry: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> mikkel_: which guide?
<histo> RJ_: Now try suspending
<mikkel_> histo: https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using
 * cfhowlett ... used to duel boot then became a pacifist ...
<RJ_> wont that still aks for a password and freeze me?
<histo> mikkel_: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<histo> mikkel_: check what your nameservers are there.
<mikkel_> there is only 127.0.1.1
<histo> mikkel_: okay double check your settings in network manager make sure they saved.
<mikkel_> yes they are still there :s
<mikkel_> it is very weird
<murlidhar> hello all. i am currently using 12.04 and i want to upgrade to 12.10 . i have already downloaded the desktop iso and mounted it. however i am not able to upgrade it. there is no option asking me to upgrade
<histo> what is weird?
<histo> mikkel_: what is weird?
<mikkel_> that they still are there
<histo> mikkel_: disconnect and reconnect or restart networking with sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BlackDex> histo: I just installed the staging unity packages, hopefully this fixed it :)
<MonkeyDust>  !upgrade | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cfhowlett> murlidhar, normal.  software sources, enable the iso, sudo apt-get update and go
<murlidhar> cfhowlett: hmmm
<cfhowlett> murlidhar, or boot the iso and do a clean install
<histo> !upgrade | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<murlidhar> histo: i want to upgrade it using the iso
<murlidhar> cfhowlett: i don't want a clean install
<Ben64> murlidhar: i don't think you can upgrade like that
<zetheroo> dr_willis_: changed to US mirrors and it's still the same :  W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease
<murlidhar> cfhowlett: been ages since i did a clean install
<murlidhar> Ben64: i have done that before
<zetheroo>  dr_willis_: no issue with the CH mirrors on other machines
<mikkel_> histo : thanks, it worked :D
<murlidhar> Ben64: it usually detects a new upgrade and asks me to upgrade which however in this release it isn't asking.
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys. Just wondering, how does the most recent Ubuntu release compares with Windows 7 & 8 battery/power management?
<zetheroo>  dr_willis_: but I don't know where it's getting the "inrelease" part either
<Ben64> murlidhar: why not just use the internet
<murlidhar> Ben64: my internet isn't exactly very stable so i download the iso
<tingtong> FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK
<zetheroo> LOL
<cfhowlett> really ?
<Rienzilla> lol
<zetheroo> tingtong ... Good Bye!!
<murlidhar> well tingtong clearly loves ubuntu so he wants do that :)
<Ben64> murlidhar: might be able to do it if you boot to the cd
<Malsasa_> Hello, whoever has upgrader his KDE to 4.10, how much MB should be downloaded? I have slow connection only. Thanks :D
<murlidhar> Ben64: booting the cd will only clean install
<Ben64> murlidhar: no...
<lukecarrier> why did you kick him?
<lukecarrier> he can vent if he wants to, surely?
<murlidhar> Ben64: you sure ?
<Ben64> murlidhar: check the options on it
<murlidhar> hmm
<cfhowlett> lukecarrier, no profanity here.  read the rules
<k1l_> lukecarrier: dont mind the trolls. carry on with ubuntu support please.
<murlidhar> i will now . maybe they have the options
<murlidhar> but earlier it wasn't like that before.
<lukecarrier> cfhowlett, fair point
<Malsasa_> Hello, anybody has upgrader KDE?
<Malsasa_> Hello, anybody has upgraded KDE?
<dr_willis_> yes Malsasa_
<Malsasa_> dr_willis_: yes, how much space MB for download the update from PPA? I have only slow connection...
<dr_willis_> no idea
<dr_willis_> as much as it took.......
<zetheroo> still not able to perform apt-get update successfully ...
<Malsasa_> dr_willis_: i need update sizeinfo so i can estimate how long the download...
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, what error messages?
<zetheroo> cfhowlett: the same as I posted before
<zetheroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1643241/
<dr_willis_> i have no idea Malsasa_ . run the commands see what size it says
<zetheroo> with US or CH mirrors
<zetheroo> it's the same
<MonkeyDust> Malsasa_  you have limited bandwith/download speed?
<Malsasa_> MonkeyDust: yes yes, i live at Indonesia, small banwidth country...
<Malsasa_> dr_willis_: hmmm... thank you...
<zetheroo> cfhowlett:I am ssh'ed into the server so we know its on the network .. and I can ping 8.8.8.8 so we know it's online ....
<MonkeyDust> Malsasa_  just under 1GB
<MonkeyDust> Malsasa_  iso size is just under 1GB
<Malsasa_> MonkeyDust: hah, 1 GB? Too big for me...
<Malsasa_> MonkeyDust: ISO? No, i just wanna upgrade KDE 4.8 to 4.10...
<dr_willis_> the apt commands estimatte the sizes i belive
<zetheroo> cfhowlett: I just noticed I cannot ping google.com
<zetheroo> ping: unknown host google.com
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  if you can ping an ip address, but no url, it's a dns issue
<Guest56757> Can anyone help me get sound workin in Lubuntu, please?  Profiler says my sound is  ICH - SiS SI7012
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  can you ping 74.125.132.104 ?
<zetheroo> yes
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  there you have it, that's google, so check your dns
<zetheroo> DNS on the Ubuntu system?
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  yes
<zetheroo> ok, I did not know there were DNS settings required ... I setup this machine the same as I setup all our Debian machines ...
<histo> !lubuntu | Buzzby
<ubottu> Buzzby: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  correct, normally it's not required, something must have gone wrong
<Buzzby> I know what Lubuntu is.  I installed it.  I just don't have sound and would like help if possible to get sound to work.  Please.
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, what is that address?
<cfhowlett> and what command would identify the address?
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: it was also working fine yesterday, then I configured the network bridge interface and setup the VM's running on KVM ... shutdown and came in this morning to find this happening
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  the ip address is google
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: is it possible that setting up the network bridge has soemthing to do with it?
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  yes, guess so
<Buzzby> I apologize.  I am goin to the other channel.
<Buzzby> Thank you
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust thanks.  what command returns the owner of an ip?
<cfhowlett> Buzzby, best of luck
<Buzzby> Thank you.
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  whois [ip]
<Buzzby> After XP I think Microsoft has gone mentally unstable and so I wanna see if I can get used to Linux.
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: the resolv.conf file is empty ... is that how it should be? It says "Do not edit this file by hand" ... :P
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, arrr!  of course!  who is not enough.  Thanks, man.  I used to know that stuff ...
<histo> Buzzby: Why are you using lubuntu?
<histo> Buzzby: over ubuntu that is?
<nearst> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  is this useful http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<marry> Does anyone happen to know what the long beep could mean during shutting down the system?
<histo> marry: pc spkr beep?
<marry> histo: yes, comes out of my speakers
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: I added 'dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4' to /etc/network/interfaces where the bridge is configured and now its working :D
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  great!
<histo> marry: grep pcspkr /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf   does that have any output?
<marry> histo: no, should I blacklist it? Is this normal behaviour or is the pc trying to tell me something? Does your speakers beep whilst shutting down? Seems rather strange having to blacklist this? This happens only sometimes, not always.
<histo> marry: yes if it's not blacklisted it will beep
<histo> marry: what version of ubuntu are you runningn?
<marry> Run 12.04, but why does it only happen only on some shutdowns and not on others. It's like it happens if computer has been on for a long time then it does it, but not otherwise. Weird?
<histo> marry: lsmod | grep pcspkr   is the module loaded?
<marry> one sec Hisnameisrobertp
<marry> histo: :)\
<histo> ɥnɥ
<histo> marry: huh?
<MonkeyDust> wrong tab
<marry> histo: one second, loading module
<histo> marry: No you are trying to see if the module is loaded
<henry3> hey
<histo> marry: lsmod | grep pcspkr will tell you if it's loaded
<histo> ɥǝuɹʎ3 ɥǝʎ
<marry> histo: module not loaded :/
<henry3> i installed ubuntu but accidently partitioned my harddrive is there a easy way to remove windows and all my previous stuff
<histo> marry: Okay that's not it then if the module isn't loaded. I have no idea what's beeping.
<histo> henry3: do you have the install disk or usb still?
<henry3> yes i do
<zetheroo> is there a command which will install all perl modules? ... just wondering ...
<histo> henry3: boot to that and use gparted to remove partition and expand your others etc... just make sure you have a backup incase of a failure.
<henry3> will that remove anything i have already saved to ubuntu section of hardrive
<histo> zetheroo: are they all named similar where you could do apt-get install some-perl-package-*
<histo> henry3: Only if there is a failure of some kind. Like a power failure or crash/lockup or if you do something silly in there and remove the wrong partition.
<henry3> ok thanks for the help!
<histo> henry3: that's why you backup first
<zetheroo> histo: unfortunately it would not seem so to me ... the names are very different
<RJ_> guys ....was just about to watch a show and head to bed but i have no audio .......un muted all un auto muted the ???aslmixer .....checked audio settings... i have 3 devices but none of them have audio ...any help would be nice :)
<histo> zetheroo: then I can't think of a way unless there is a meta package
<histo> !sound | RJ_
<ubottu> RJ_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<RJ_> i am using vlc and i troubleshot with no luck everything seems to be there...hummmm....still reading ;)
<TheGrey> o/ I keep getting Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy error when trying to do a speaker test..my alsamixer is turned up to full.. Why is my device busy?
<zetheroo> arg, I cannot believe that 12.04 is still using Qemu 1.0 ....
<zetheroo> this means Ubuntu will not be replacing Debian on our KVM servers anytime soon :P
<devsoul> a
<histo> zetheroo: What?
<zetheroo> histo :  ?
<histo> zetheroo: your qemu comment?
<histo> zetheroo: What do you mean ubuntu is still using qemu
<zetheroo> histo: Qemu 1.0
<zetheroo> histo: it's a very old version
<histo> zetheroo: and you think debian has a newer version?
<zetheroo> histo, I know it has ... we are using Qemu 1.1.2  ...
<scribble> Hi sorry to interrupt, I have this message from trying to use a kernel on a VirtualBox  - -> Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.
<histo> !backports | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<scribble> is that suppose to go in  -- --> /etc/profile
<MonkeyDust> !info qemu
<ubottu> qemu (source: qemu-kvm): dummy transitional package from qemu to qemu-kvm. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0+noroms-0ubuntu2.12.10.2 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<zetheroo> what about this: https://launchpad.net/~jacob/+archive/virtualisation/+build/3778829
<zetheroo> histo, can I just do a upgrade-distro on this machine?
<zetheroo> to get it to quantal
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, dist-release ...
<zetheroo> ?
<histo> zetheroo: I wouldn't run quantal ona  server though
<histo> I would just backport qemu
<histo> zetheroo: nvm it's not in backports
<zetheroo> doh - ok
<RJ_> tried to see install sound modules with ....       find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd ...........no such file or directory ...................tried   sudo aplay -1 ...........aplay invalid option
<histo> zetheroo: you could always build the current version yourself which is 1.4.0  or 1.2.0 from their site.
<histo> RJ_: -l  not -1
<histo> RJ_: lowercase L
<RJ_> k thanks will try
<RJ_> it shows 3 devices which i tried all 3...still no sound
<silvan_> test
<zetheroo> pity, was hoping to move to Ubuntu :(
<silvan_> Works :)
<dydzEz2> whats a good tool to just monitor overall network traffic through the terminal on ubuntu
<dydzEz2> like tells me what ports i just opened to go to a certain site or somethin
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys. Just wondering, how does the most recent Ubuntu release compares with Windows 7 & 8 battery/power management?
<MonkeyDust> dydzEz2  lsof or so
<zetheroo> histo: would you not recommend this?  https://launchpad.net/~jacob/+archive/virtualisation/+build/3778829
<MonkeyDust> dydzEz2  try lsof -i
<dydzEz2> you gotta keep typing lsof -i
<dydzEz2> anything good thats like real time
<RJ_> everything that seemed relevent worked except -----   find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd   ----- and when i tried to do the apt-get it says ...unable to get package
<MoL0ToV> http://pastebin.ca/2313123 how i can find in what package are include all these libs? so i can install missed (required) packages?
<MonkeyDust> dydzEz2  in a terminal, type apt-cache show snort -- is it useful?
<vnc786> i am cloning sda to sdb with dd but can some tell me about bs=??? shuld i keep or not ??
<zetheroo> what is a nice clean command for rebooting ?
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  sudo shutdown -r now
<|nv|s|b|e> sudo reboot
<DJones> zetheroo: sudo reboot ?
<safridzal> reboot
<safridzal> ah, ping time.. slow inet..
<dydzEz2> yeah snorts actually quite good
<zetheroo> hehe .. ok ... reboot and shutdown -r now ... are they the same?
<safridzal> zetheroo: man reboot
<safridzal> there's a lot to read there :D
<zetheroo> heh
<safridzal> and man shutdown
<theperfectpunk> hello
<theperfectpunk> i have errors while compiling drivers
<theperfectpunk> http://pastebin.com/eGiwPVwj
<theperfectpunk> can anyone help?
<vnc786> any help?? on dd
<zetheroo> thing is that when I do 'sudo shutdown -r now' on this system it shutsdown but then does not boot up again .. just remains powered on with flans blowing
<dr_willis> installed the build-essential package? Installed the proper headers? ;) 2 common  issues theperfectpunk
<dr_willis> vnc786:  use a bs= size yes....
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  the -r means reboot
<Guest70747> someone known how crack use bt4??
<dr_willis> unless you want really really really slow speeds
<MonkeyDust> Guest70747  type /join #backtrack-linux
<theperfectpunk> i'll check
<dr_willis> Guest70747: better to spend your time learning some real skills.
<vnc786> dr_willis: bs=1M what this will do instead of bs=4M
<cfhowlett> Guest70400, also BT is not supported here ...
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: yes, but the system does not reboot ... it shutsdown and then remains powered on but does not boot back up ... I have to power it off manually and back on again
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  try sudo init 6
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: tried that before already ... which is why I was asking for another way to do it
<theperfectpunk> i had installed the headers using sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic
<dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<tata_> hey i have a problem my ubuntu-server tell me add-apt-repository: command not found but I have the package python-software-properties Installs?
<zetheroo> how does one check the version of qemu in Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  apt-cache policy qemu
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, flying fingers on the keyboard!
<theperfectpunk> it says already installed
<theperfectpunk> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: thanks
<tata_> qemu:
<tata_>   Installiert: (keine)
<tata_>   Kandidat:    1.2.0+noroms-0ubuntu2.12.10.2
<tata_>   Versionstabelle:
<tata_>      1.2.0+noroms-0ubuntu2.12.10.2 0
<FloodBot1> tata_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tata_>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates/universe i386 Packages
<theperfectpunk> dr_willis installed
<MonkeyDust> Guest36247  keep it in the channel please
<theperfectpunk> ubottu already installed
<Guest36247> what
<theperfectpunk> any more suggestions?
<theperfectpunk> dr_willis?
<dr_willis> Not sure what you are compiling exactly. but the headers, and the build-essential package should cover most all you need. Unless you need the actual kernel source tree
<Gusteru> hi ! anyone can help me to install sun java please ?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Gusteru> hi ! anyone can help me to install sun java please ??
<dr_willis> !java | Gusteru
<ubottu> Gusteru: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<MonkeyDust> Guest36247  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_.28Sun.29_Java_6
<Gusteru> dr_willis:  I want to install Sun Java and not JDK
<kingbeast> good morning everyone
<MonkeyDust> kingbeast  other timezone
<Guest36247> why are you linking me this MonkeyDust Oo
<Ben64> Gusteru: you might want to read more
<dr_willis> You mean Oracle java?
<kingbeast> good day MonkeyDust
<dr_willis> and i belive the guides cover all of them
<MonkeyDust> Guest36247  wrong tab, it was for Gusteru
<Guest36247> oh ok
<Gusteru> dr_willis: Sunt Java from www.java.com
<dr_willis> Gusteru:  oracle bought sun out some time back.
<Ben64> Gusteru: you should really check the link you've been given twice
<cfhowlett> kingbeast, greetings
<dr_willis> the Iced tea java is in the repos. then theres the official javas from Oracle  you can use.. depending on your needs
<Gusteru> dr_willis: thank you !
<ivotkl> Good morning everyone.
<kingbeast> ivotkl, morning
<kingbeast> anyone need some help?
<clipper> bitch i trade 10 whips for a spaceship
<dr_willis> seems some people are beyond help these days kingbeast  ;)
<cfhowlett> clipper, wrong channel ...
<kingbeast> dr_willis, would be a good thing!!!
<clipper> nope i'm in the right spot, thats just how i say Hi now... u mad O_o
<kingbeast> clipper, well then please watch the language
<MonkeyDust> clipper invent something appropriate to say hi
<clipper> im sorry :( i apologize for my language
<cfhowlett> !language|clipper, y
<ubottu> clipper, y: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<clipper> better?
<clipper> i know i knowwwwww i have a poty mouth
<clipper> i get ahead of myself
<kingbeast> now do you have a quesstion clipper?
<clipper> then its like OH SNAPS what just happened here meow
<clipper> maybe i do, maybe i dont
 * STMelon hmms, was school canceled today?
<clipper> maybe you have a question for me is better ?
<MonkeyDust> clipper  i guess this is not the channel you want or need
<kingbeast> no not really, and maybe you will get help maybe you won't
<nearst> #ubuntu-offtopic
<safridzal> im listening....
<clipper> is everyone like super cereal here or something, i actually did have a random question but figured i would have some fun on my entrance and you guys are acting like im a black guy on voting day
<clipper> oh snaps
<clipper> there it goes again
<DJones> clipper: This channel is for Ubuntu support, not general chat
<clipper> Sorry
<MonkeyDust> clipper  stop
<clipper> Ok question then
<superdo> If I want to resize my current ubuntu partition, I have to unmount, but will my system work so?
<clipper> Calm down monkey!
<cfhowlett> clipper, insincere apology aside, what is your ubuntu question?
<clipper> you can demand anything you want, so can I, so you stop
<clipper> ok I have an android
<clipper> and recently installed ubuntu apps
<clipper> are you familiar?
<superdo> anybody?
<nearst> android use apk . not deb
<clipper> yes its an emulator i know this
<clipper> im simply asking if anyone here has used these apps on their droids
<clipper> as i had questins pertaining to them
<clipper> emu, what a silly creature
<clipper> gives me a chuckle
<cfhowlett> superdo, you want to a live dvd/usb and run gparted from there to resize your hdd
<dr_willis> you dont resize a partion/filesystem thats in use superdo
<clipper> so?
<superdo> thanks guys
<dr_willis> If you are using ubuntu in a vm/chroot on android.. you install the debs/package manager as you would a normal install  from what ive seen...
<cfhowlett> superdo, have fun, be safe
<kingbeast> well just highlight me if needed, I'm going to play some pokerth... :-P
<nearst> *play pokerth too. lol
<makara> when I mount an iso with archive mounter, what is its path?
<nearst> mount
<makara> nearst, there's /mnt, but it's empty
<screen2342> makara: type "mount" or "cat /proc/mounts" in a terminal
<dr_willis> or access its icon with the file manager - and hit ctrl-l to see its path
<screen2342> makara: the output of "cat /proc/mounts" should include a line with /dev/loop*
<nearst> default mount auto mount place should be on /media
<cangrejo> hi
<cfhowlett> cangrejo, greetings
<makara> dr_willis, ctrl+l gives the address of the iso image
<makara> nearst, nothing in /media
<raven_> how to split and recombine a 2 gb file into 25 mb pieces?
<makara> screen2342, I see many things with mount and cat ...
<dr_willis> there should be an entry for the mounted iso at the left side
<dr_willis> i just mount the things by hand. ;)
<dr_willis> mount | grep loop    may show the proper entry
<makara> dr_willis, left side of nautilus. but I need to access from terminal
<dr_willis> makara:  so access it from nautilus.. and see what ctrl-l says its path is..
<makara> dr_willis, no grep loop
<dr_willis> or try the mount | grep loop
<nearst> try manual mount
<dr_willis> unless the fs archiver gool was using some fuse features.
<makara> dr_willis, address is of the iso image
<jrib> raven_: look into the "split" command (man split).  Use "cat" to recompose the pieces
<dr_willis> and what address is that?
<nearst> check on ls -al .gvfs ?
<raven_> jrib, ok tnx
<makara> dr_willis, archive://file%253A%252F%252F%252Fhome%252Fmar%252FZ6%252FDungeon%252520Keeper%252520Gold%252FDungeonKeeperGold.iso/
<makara> :)
<dr_willis> so its using a special url then. the archive://
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dr_willis> it should have an entry in .gvfs i belive
<makara> screen2342, I've unmounted the iso and mount gives identical output
<raven_> what is the command for 7z to split the archive into pieces?
<makara> dr_willis, .gvfs, yes
<makara> that's it then
<screen2342> makara: okay, if it's gvfs i have no idea. i usually mount images by "sudo mount -o loop ..."
<dr_willis> if he unmouinted it.. its not  going to be in .gvfs any more. ;)
<nearst> screen2342, Archive Mounter mount usually on .gvfs,
<makara> dr_willis, ipuditback
<dr_willis> i would have allready used the mount command and been done with it by now. ;)
<screen2342> nearst: i don't even have gnome installed, just a plain window manager. and i really don't need gui tools to do loop mounts. ymmv.
<raven_> what is the command for 7z to split the archive into pieces?
<nearst> raven, 7z a -v50M OutputFilename ~/FileFolder
<raven_> jrib, is sure cat file* always combines the split files in the right order?
<jrib> raven_: you must list them in the right order
<raven_> jrib, its aa, ab, ac ..... so its not sure it will be in the right order automatically right?
<g16> raven_: * gives alphabetical ordering http://serverfault.com/questions/122737/in-bash-are-wildcard-expansions-guaranteed-to-be-in-order
<jrib> raven_: that should get expanded correctly
<raven_> jrib, g16 ok sounds good
<vnc786> i ran  dd if=/dev/sdb of=/sda bs=1M conv=noerror but now when i am trying to boot it says Disk Read Error
<g16> vnc786: should be of=/dev/sda
<dr_willis> err you ment /dev/sda right?
<dr_willis> ;)
<riply> hi all, is there someone here who would be able to help me regarding squid/public proxy? I want to setup a squid proxy accessible via the WAN/www. There are plenty tutorials available, however they all seem to be 'public'. I want to have authentication ie so that when popping in the proxy details into the browser, they are prompted for auth or rejected.
<dr_willis> were the 2 hard drives the same size?
<vnc786> yes
<nearst> riply, http://cpanelforums.net/how-to-install-squid-with-password-authentication-in-ubuntucentosfedoraredhat/
<vnc786> dr_willis: sdb(source)=250gb sda(dest)=500gb
<dr_willis> see if you can mount the cloned disk.  Ive cloned 8gb usb flash drive installs of ubuntu onto 1+TB internal HDS and booted them befor
<dr_willis> used gparted afterwards to resize/use the unallocated space. ;)
<riply> nearst, thank you so much man! You're a better googler than I!
<vnc786> okay now i have booted systemrescuecd and fdisk -l output says "partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary" and so on
<salaet> Hi !
<technojabber> Hi
<salaet> anybody knows how can use scp command without sudo
<jrib> salaet: why do you need sudo?
<vnc786> dr_willis: how can i make it bootable ..?
<nearst> sudo -i scp
<salaet> because I write a script with python that call scp
<technojabber> No
<salaet> And the permision i forbid
<salaet> is forbid
<technojabber> Tech me python please
<jrib> salaet: well what are you trying to copy?
<jrib> technojabber: #python can help you with that
<technojabber> OK thank
<zetheroo> I am doing apt-get upgrade but am getting a message like "The following packages have been kept back:" with a list of packages there
<zetheroo> why are they being "held back"?
<salaet> i'm running django+uwsgi and the uwsgi log  accessible: Permission denied.
<salaet> Host key verification failed.
<jrib> zetheroo: pastebin.  But it's probably kernel packages and so you need to do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<salaet> I change the owner of .pem file and group and I'm becoming crazy with this
<jrib> salaet: you keep changing the problem
<zetheroo> jrib:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1643747/
<vnc786> what shuld i do now ?
<zetheroo> jrib: I want to update libvirt
<vnc786> should i make image first and than write that image ???
<jrib> zetheroo: so what happens when you do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<salaet> jrib: it's possible that a service has permissions to run scp?
<jrib> salaet: sure, scp is not special
<zetheroo> jrib: seems to be working now - thanks
<jrib> salaet: you should give more details.  Say exactly what you are calling, how, and as what user.  And pastebin details
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<salaet> I'have a server that perform some mathematical calculations with images... when this mathematical calculations finish , save and I need to upload to amazon ec2.If I use sudo scp -i bla bla I don't have any problem , but when the django+uwsgi runs this  commands I have the problem.
<jrib> salaet: well what user is scp being run as?
<salaet> I think its beacause uwsgi dosnt have permisions to use .pem file
<salaet> now like this "scp -i bla bla" and not run if i use "sudo scp -i bla bla" runs good only in command line but in the script it's not posible but i need to introduce the password of sudo
<salaet> sorry for my worst english
<Zoooooooo> Hi guys! I'm trying to understand how to better setup a cross-compiler toolchain for armhf. When I installed the cross-compiler from the package /usr/arm-.../lib/ folder was created. I may find all the target libraries there which is nice. But I need to have some additional libs (mesa) to compile my app. How can I install armhf development package (mesa-dev) to make sure that it will be placed into this 'safe' folder (usr/arm-..) 
<screen2342> salaet: the message "Host key verification failed." does not refer to permissions of a file to be copied by scp. looks more like scp/ssh prompted for verifying the host key of the ssh server side, which must be answered with "yes".
<rvgate> How do i know if my session is using unity or unity-2d
<tafsen> Yo guys. Is it possible to change the color of the border you get when you are running split-screens?
<tafsen> *in GNU-Screen
<screen2342> salaet: so it's important to know if your python script runs scp as the same user as you run scp interactive
<usr13> rvgate: http://askubuntu.com/questions/171853/how-to-change-from-unity-2d-to-3d
<salaet> screen2342:thanks
<screen2342> salaet: scp/ssh looks for the cached host key in $HOME/.ssh/known_hosts. so it makes a difference which user runs scp/ssh.
<salaet> I'm going to investigate the solution with paramiko module.
<screen2342> salaet: sorry, i don't know any python
<salaet> don't worry ! thanks for your time
<DEac-> hi
<DEac-> i've a problem while booting with lvm. it doesn't found my root-lv. /boot is a partition on the first hd and my pv is the hole second disc. if i type vgchange -ae and close shell, it boots clean. but i won't enter vgchange -ae on every boot
<mehdi> guys im having problem with sound when i volume up the sound just drops off and come up
<usr13> mehdi: alsamixer
<mehdi> usr13, wat? is that?
<ewook> Heyya. I've forgotten what name a binary got that you run to get the linked dependencies of another binary.
<ewook> Anyone got a clue?
<cracken> #OpsSchool
<zetheroo> anyone know how to see the Qemu emulation version?
<ikonia> zetheroo: there is only one version installed
<ikonia> zetheroo: it will default to the version you are using
<zetheroo> ikonia: but there is a command to check the version ... no?
<ikonia> zetheroo: look at the package version
<mehdi> usr13, i installed but it doest work?
<mehdi> usr13, i installed but it doest work
<zetheroo> ikona: ok ... I thought there was a command that gave an output like "QEMU emulator version 1.2.1 (qemu-kvm-1.2.0) "
<usr13> mehdi: alsamixer doesn't work?
<rocket> I'm still trying to solve that problem i have.
<usr13> mehdi: You had to install alsamixer? (Should have already been there.)
<technojabber> Any one wanna buy my Nokia n800
<rocket> Whenever i update, my computer display acts weird, and the OS hangs.
<mehdi> usr13, it just install alsamixergui
<usr13> mehdi: Why?
<mehdi> usr13, i thought it was the same as u said
<ewook> ldd
<vsms01> hi I have a production problem with reprepro database. can someone help?
<mehdi> can sb tell me about this config http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=58b61231bd0bfa4a90bbc2f442d917ab6abc040f  while i volume up music comes and goes
<anne_> hey, I am fixing my mums computer. The printer seems to have gone a bit bonkers - I think I need to perge the print queue using the comand line, can anyone help?
<anne_> she is on kubuntu
<technojabber> What is a shell
<nearst> !shell | technojabber
<ubottu> technojabber: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<haitham__> this picture problem http://imagebin.org/246544
<theseus> does anyone have the problem where the top of their screen get pixelated or turns black when typing or left alone for a while?
<ikonia> haitham__: why is that a problem ?
<haitham__> time any program staillion
<DJones> haitham__: If you're trying to click the ok button, you need to use the tab key and then the enter key to continue
<haitham__> install
<anne_> ah
<anne_> not for me? ikonia the problem is that the queue is full of this same job over and over again, you cant delete them, it just crashes the printer applet
<anne_> not sure what to do
<haitham__> ok
<haitham__> thank
<nearst> sudo system-config-printer-applet ?
<anne_> nearst and what will that do?
<pdiddles03> Hey everone, I need some help.  I installed ubuntu on my macbook pro, so now my macbook is a triple boot machine  but now, after rebuild the mbr, windows just sits at the starting windows screen
<nearst> sudo system-config-printer --show-jobs
<marktaff> HI guys
<traveller`> hello
<anne_> nearst, comand not found :/
<traveller`> from where this chat room ?
<DJones> traveller`: This is the Ubuntu support channel
<traveller`> is it room for chatting or for what
<traveller`> what that mean what ubunto mean ?
<DJones> !ubuntu | traveller`
<ubottu> traveller`: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<anne_> nearst, still comand not found :S
<OliveiraBorges> traveller` where are you from ?
<marktaff> I dist-upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04, but am having errors with openssh-server not configuring properly after being installed.  Any ideas that might help?  Thanks.  See: http://paste.kde.org/670256/
<nearst> sudo system-config-printer --debug
<traveller`> good
<traveller`> where can  i make chatting in this server in which room?
<anne_> nearst, system-config-printer: command not found
<nearst> usually default ubuntu installation should have that
<DJones> !alis | traveller`: I would suggest #defocus that is a general chat channel, or you can use the service bot to search for a channel,
<ubottu> traveller`: I would suggest #defocus that is a general chat channel, or you can use the service bot to search for a channel,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<technojabber> Do you have the commands line for zorin is 6
<DJones> !zorin | technojabber
<technojabber> Zorin is 6
<technojabber> 0s 6
<DJones> technojabber: Sorry, I thought there was a factoid about zorin, its not supported here, I think they've got their own support channel mentioned on their website
<technojabber> Do you know it
<DJones> I don't, have a look at their website, it should tell you there
<Go-Sub> somebody have ubuntu 12.10 and xchat with ssl ?
<Go-Sub> I need a secure chat channel.
<nearst> Go-Sub, +Z
<Go-Sub> +Z
<nearst> Go-Sub, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<Francuz> Hey everyone, I'm having a little problem with a cronjob I'm trying to set :
<Francuz> i'm trying to turn on a program everytime it gets shut down by using onscheduler.sh and putting it in crontab.
<Francuz> When i run it manually from /root/ it does not work, when i run it manually from /root/bet / it works, when I run it from crontab it does not work, (even if I add "cd /root/bet/" at the begining of the onscheduler.sh script)
<Francuz> crontab : http://www.pastebin.ca/2313408
<Francuz> onscheduler.sh : http://www.pastebin.ca/2313409
<FloodBot1> Francuz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> Francuz: your slashes are backwards and "sh" is redundant
<jrib> Francuz: also this script seems very fragile.  What happens if you start running other java programs?
<SolarisBoy> indeed...
<SolarisBoy> a better way to test is not by empty string but by return code as well like grep -q returns 0 if found but 1 if not - in your case you may catch your own grep line though.
<Francuz> it works with other java programs, the problem is probably due to the fact that the java is using mostly relative path and no absolute path, but as i am not the one who wrote the java, I don't know how to change it,
<YokoBR> hi dudes
<Francuz> ok, thanks for the grep -q option, what do you mean by fragile ? i'm pretty new at writing scripts so i do not have the "basic reflexes",
<YokoBR> please, i have a hybrid apu/gpu, a HP G42, both AMD. I just can't enable the discrete one.
<SolarisBoy> Francuz: thers a lot of ways that script will go wrong -
<jrib> Francuz: I'd go to #bash, explain what your actual goal is, and ask for best practices.  And SolarisBoy might have some suggestions here too of course
<SolarisBoy> jrib: good point - i'd say other than your code which you should check if it works it works, ensure it is executable, put a sheabang line at top and take the redundant things jrib pointed out the crontab, ensure its in roots crontab if you need root to run it as well
<SolarisBoy> thats it =)
<SolarisBoy> + redirect 2>&1 somewhere to log the run and you'll be fine eventually - sorry for the spam afterthough
<technojabber> When i click on update on zorin os 6 it was puting Ubuntu 11.10 on my system then my computer would not boot so I had to reinstall zorin
<Francuz> i'm in root's crontab,
<SolarisBoy> Francuz: you can pm me if you want to avoid cluttering the room i have some suggestions for you though
<Physicist> how send a text to you hekp me?
<jrib> SolarisBoy: it's pretty quiet here and others might be interested :)
<SolarisBoy> cool - didn't want to impose or anything
<Noctis_> I installed Ubuntu as a second OS and now I cannot reach Win7. This was probably caused by the fact that while installing I first formated the partition which contained Win XP (I had Win Xp and & in dualboot before installing Ubuntu, it was installed first and XP - now Ubuntu partition is boot partition). and its bootloader.  Most of the grub guides are outdated, the new ones advice using grub customiser, which I installed but when I
<SolarisBoy> Francuz: so i would say number one lets ensure your script a) runs manually b) has a shebang line c) is executable
<Noctis_> password and does nothing afterwards. Can somebody advise?
<technojabber> The ubuntu GUI would not load on my old PC with 735 of ram
<jrib> Noctis_: can you get to ubuntu now?  Through grub?
<Francuz> the script is chmod 777
<jrib> !who | Francuz
<ubottu> Francuz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SolarisBoy> Francuz: thats overkill you can do chmod u+x to the file and ensure it is owned properly in the future thats just allowing anyone to do anything to the file they want -
<SolarisBoy> Francuz: but it is executable so fine -
<Noctis_> Well yes, I'm using it now.
<Physicist> Anybody could say, how can I fix that error? - locale.Error: unsupported locale setting
<SolarisBoy> Francuz: ok the first thing in your script should be the shebang line if you intend for other things to run it like cron without specifically saying which shell to use - #!/bin/sh should the first line, in your case it's not so you can fix that quickly?
<Francuz> be back in a minute with it changed,
<SolarisBoy> k
<Noctis_> I mean it loads and works fine, I just can't get to Win 7. The partition is there, I can see it mounted. It is just the grub that doesn't see it.
<Physicist> Anybody could say, how can I fix that error? -> locale.Error: unsupported locale setting
<Blkrdo> I am trying to install amd driver using the root shell in recovery mode but i am geting a permission denied,how to do it?
<SolarisBoy> Physicist: do you have something incorrect in /etc/locale.conf?
<SolarisBoy> Physicist: when do you get the error?
<Francuz> !SolarisBoy dont, see any changes, (not working with cron, still working normally)
<ubottu> Francuz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SolarisBoy> Francuz: thats fine you have added the line correct?
<Francuz> !SolarisBoy => I just have to add "!/bin/sh" ?
<SolarisBoy> Francuz: no on line 1 of the script you need to add exactly this (inside qoutes) "#!/bin/sh"
<SolarisBoy> sorry if that was confusing, you need to add whats inside the quotes
<Francuz> done, but as it has a # at the begining isn't it worthless? (or #! is a special command I don't know about )
<Physicist_> SolarisBoy: I do not know if exist any error in the referenced file system. I get when use the terminal for: update, upgrade, installation...
<SolarisBoy> Francuz: correct #! has a special meaning when at the top of your shell files
<Francuz> what is it (every new knowlage is good to have )
<Francuz> ?
<SolarisBoy> Francuz: it means "this script should be run under this interpeter"
<genii-around> The "shebang"
<learningLinux> My start menu pops up everytime I turn on my computer???   How to stop it?
<Physicist_> SolarisBoy: I do not know if exist any error in the referenced file system. I get when use the terminal to: update, upgrade, installation...
<SolarisBoy> Physicist_: got it - what locale were you looking to have installed English/UTF-8?
<learningLinux> Also, I get the system program problem bug going.. can someone help me solve it?
<learningLinux> small system program problem detected window comes up shortly after getting to the desktop
<SolarisBoy> Francuz: ok once you have that fixed with the proper shebang line - try to run it again, but this time, this time you should run it like this "./your_script >/tmp/error.log 2>&1"
<berdario> Hello, is anybody here knowledgeable about udev? I'm trying to understand what exactly is the kernel name of a device
<SolarisBoy> berdario: which device?
<Francuz> so I have to run it manually or from the crontab with this command ? and what does it do?
<berdario> SolarisBoy: a ZTE usb 3gmodem
<SolarisBoy> Francuz: this command runs your script but redirects any error/output to a file under /tmp/
<berdario> SolarisBoy: I read this: "%k evaluates to the kernel name for the device, e.g. "sda3" for a device that would (by default) appear at /dev/sda3"
<SolarisBoy> berdario: i assume you have the /sys device name?
<SolarisBoy> berdario: correct
<Physicist_> SolarisBoy: I do not understand. I am in Brazil and The locale is configured as São Paulo..
<SolarisBoy> berdario: type sudo udevadm monitor and plug in and out your modem
<genii-around> berdario: Almost all  those get assigned a tty device like /dev/ttyUSB0  or such
<SolarisBoy> yea what genii-around said is also right
<SolarisBoy> i think it already has a udev rule thats doing that -
<phunyguy> I know regular Ubuntu has system-wide proxy capability, but I am on Kubuntu, and I cannot for the life of me find any similar setup to make this happen.  I am on a very restricted network at work, but they have proxies set up for everything.  How can I make Kubuntu use a http and socks proxy for everything? Thanks.
<berdario> SolarisBoy: ok, how come if I connect an usb mass storage, and I do sudo udevadm info --name=/dev/bus/usb/002/037 --attribute-walk (with the usb storage on bus2 and device37) "sdb" is nowhere to be foun?
<SolarisBoy> sd* names are dynamic
<berdario> because apparently, the kernel name for my modem is "5-1"
<SolarisBoy> if your looking specifically for one in a staatic manner you may be faulted
<berdario> SolarisBoy: ok, so that line I pasted before
<berdario> is outdated?
<SolarisBoy> you should find a more stable attribute to walk
<Francuz> when starting it manually with this command error.log is unchange(still empty),
<SolarisBoy> it probably has a serial id you can use or such which is more unique
<berdario> ok, but just to be explicit
<berdario> this: "%k evaluates to the kernel name for the device, e.g. "sda3" for a device that would (by default) appear at /dev/sda3"
<SolarisBoy> Francuz: did the command work? that may indicate it did - what is the result of your script?
<SolarisBoy> berdario: thats correct
<berdario> isn't true anymore, when talking about the names... because now they're setted dinamically?
<Francuz> it worked, the java turned on, ad usual when doing it manually, I'm putting this command in cron now,
<SolarisBoy> berdario: it is true
<SolarisBoy> berdario: is that whats returned from your modem is what your saying?
<Physicist_> SolarisBoy: I do not understand. I am in Brazil and The locale is configured as São Paulo.. Any problem with that?
<SolarisBoy> Physicist_: you most likely just need to map that to a actual local name int he expected format - not sure what that is for Sao-Paulo =)
<berdario> SolarisBoy: not quite, the kernel name is used as an argument in a udev rule
<SolarisBoy> you may want to start with en_US.UTF-8 until you get it figured Physicist_
<SolarisBoy> berdario: got you
<berdario> SolarisBoy: so, if it's true... udevadm info DOESN'T return the kernel name, is this correct?
<SolarisBoy> udevadm returns both kernel and sys class names
<SolarisBoy> it really depends on the argument fed after that command what your viewing
<jim_ec2> how do you disable services with the new services interface?
<Physicist_> SolarisBoy: Thank you.
<SolarisBoy> Francuz: ok there are other things in your script i would fix however but as mentioned the shebang was likely the issue
<SolarisBoy> *showstopping issue
<ankur> hey
<ankur> i am using iball 3.5g dongle to connect to the internet in windows 8
<ankur> but
<ankur> i want to use that dongle in ubuntu
<ankur> can any one please help me
<ankur> how can use that modem in ubuntu
<ankur> i have no idea
<mahesh> ankur : Boot in to Ubuntu and connect the modem in to USB port
<ankur> mahesh but how to configure it
<ankur> with ubuntu
<ankur> in windows i first install the driver of the dongle
<mahesh> ankur : you will have to configure the internet connection manually
<ohmage> hey guys, just a quick question, 12.10 is supposed to be UEFI Secure boot enabled yet when i enable secure boot and put the disc in it tells me that the cd drive is disabled under the current boot settings? any ideas as to why this happens. i thought that 12.10 was supposed to have the signed efi bootable files in
<ohmage> thanks
<ankur> and then connect using that driver
<ankur> from where
<ankur> mahesh
<ohmage> is there something specific i should be doing before hand for secure boot to allow the disk to boot from cd rom
<mahesh> you can see the network connection icon on right corner
<ankur> yaa
<ankur> then??
<ankur> edit connection and then mobile broadband??
<mahesh> ankur: go to manage connections
<mahesh> ankur: configure in Mobile Broadband
<ankur> there is a option of "edit connection"
<ankur> okkkk
<mahesh> "add"
<phunyguy> !enter | ankur, mahesh
<ubottu> ankur, mahesh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ankur> how can i connect to this profile when i plugin my dongle ...there is no connect buttton
<ohmage> hey guys, just a quick question, 12.10 is supposed to be UEFI Secure boot enabled yet when i enable secure boot and put the disc in it tells me that the cd drive is disabled under the current boot settings? any ideas as to why this happens. i thought that 12.10 was supposed to have the signed efi bootable files in
<airos> hello everyone
<airos> I need help
<phunyguy> !ask | airos
<ubottu> airos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iron> salut
<ohmage> hey guys, just a quick question, 12.10 is supposed to be UEFI Secure boot enabled yet when i enable secure boot and put the disc in it tells me that the cd drive is disabled under the current boot settings? any ideas as to why this happens. i thought that 12.10 was supposed to have the signed efi bootable files in
<phunyguy> !patience | ohmage
<ubottu> ohmage: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ohmage> sowwie
<phunyguy> don't be sorry, just fix it.  :)
<ohmage> being sorry is part of fixing a mistake
<ankur> hey thanksss dude ...i have connected to internet using my dongle
<ohmage> ;) thing is i know i can just disable secure boot and boot from cd anyway, but as 12.10 is advertised as uefi secure boot enabled i thought id give it a go but it seems my bios disables the cd rom on secure boot
<ankur> thanxs a lot mahesh
<airos> So I have to perform vulnerability detection improvment in openvas, and the goal is to recognize when php5 package is an ubuntu one (like PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.10 instead of PHP/5.2.4).
<airos> And I need to find a web site or somethign like that where I can update my database of security good package
<airos> OR a web site where I put my package version and I get all the vulnerabilities know on it
<phunyguy> !enter | airos
<ubottu> airos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<airos> I have found only this one: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/ and I wont to know if someone know another site
<airos> sorry for the multiple lines
<ankur> i want to install a package from terminal so i went to that directory from terminal and type the command "./configure" it generated some output and then i typed the second command "make" but it shows "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop." this massege i dont know what dows it means and what should i do to install my package
<LaserShark> ankur: what is the package
<ankur> wine
<LaserShark> ankur: just do in terminal
<LaserShark> ankur: "sudo apt-get install wine", you shouldn't have to configure and make it
<ankur> i am doing it in terminal
<LaserShark> ankur: did you do "sudo apt-get install wine" in terminal?
<LaserShark> (without the quotes)
<ankur> i am doing this right now but i want to know that if i have a package sooo how can i install that package on my own
<LaserShark> ankur: well, normally ./configure && make && make install does the trick with most packages, i don't know why make would be failing
<LaserShark> ankur: in terminal, do "ls"
<ankur> yaa i also read the same commands and procedure in an article but still i am having this problm
<LaserShark> and post it in pastebin
<LaserShark> and give me a link
<ankur> what is pastebin
<savagecroc> sysctl -w kernel.shmmax=17179869184 << when does this take effect, immediatly or do i have to reboot?
<LaserShark> ankur, go to http://pastebin.com/
<LaserShark> and post the output there
<ankur> okkk....wait for a while
<LaserShark> ok
<ankur> LaserShark: http://pastebin.com/Qb7VyUfC
<LaserShark> ankur, ok i see the problem
<LaserShark> "Makefile.in" should be just "Makefile"
<LaserShark> "mv Makefile.in Makefile"
<heywood> LaserShark: shouldn't ankur try autoconf to create the makefile?
<ankur> k
<LaserShark> heywood: i'm just assuming it's something stupid
<LaserShark> ankur, don't try that yet
<ankur> ok
<LaserShark> i'm pretty newish to linux, but shouldn't ./configure create the makefile
<elena-IK> Problem with compiz keybindings: If I bind anything to <anyModifier>+asciicircum, that keybinding stops working after reboot. If I unset it and set it again, it works again, until reboot. dr_willis_ asked if this happens for all users: to check I created a second user and disabled autologin. Now the keybinding worked fine for _both_ users. I reenabled autologin for my main user, the keybinding didn't work. I enabled autologin for the second user, the keyb
<elena-IK> inding didn't work. If after autologin I logout and login again, the keybinding works. Then I disabled autologin again, and again it worked fine for both users. Any ideas?
<Francuz> if anyone wanted to see the solved problem => http://paste.ubuntu.com/1644305/
<dydzEz2> anyone know some good terminal based programs that are just good for monitoring network traffic
<Kireji> 64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c/wc
<dydzEz2> or even computer hardware
<ankur> may i now able to install the package with tha "./configure,make and make install" command
<LaserShark> ankur, just a sec
<LaserShark> ankur: try "make depend"
<ankur> k
<LaserShark> ankur: it's listed here: http://www.winehq.org/docs/wineusr-guide/installing-wine-source
<RFleming> Morning
<ankur> now by "make depend " this output is generated "Makefile:40: *** missing separator.  Stop."
<ikonia> ankur: what ar eyou doing ?
<RFleming> What's the name of the program that takes a picture using the webcam during install?
<RFleming> is that Cheesy?
<LaserShark> ikonia, trying to build wine
<ikonia> why ?
<LaserShark> ikonia, i told him to use apt-get
<LaserShark> ikonia, and he did, but now he wants to build wine as well
<heywood> considering fail2ban, sshguard, and denyhosts for protecting my ssh server. does each one of those do something the other two don't? or is installing all three redundant?
<ikonia> why ?
<LaserShark> ikonia, i haven't a clue
<ankur> hey it all about of my knowledge
<ikonia> what knowledge ?
<ikonia> why are you doing this /
<ankur> i am installing wine right now by apt-get install command
<RFleming> heywood, used to use fail2ban
<ankur> but
<RFleming> heywood, but realized better firewall rules work better.
<ankur> still i want to know that if ever i have a package then how can i install it
<ikonia> ankur: you don't want to do this
<ikonia> ankur: each package is different that works different at build tine
<ikonia> time
<craigbass1976> I'm about to install ubuntu for a fellow who is used to Vista.  I will no be able to support him very well.  Which desktop (I can monkey with XFCE, but was hoping to avoid the monkeying part) acts most like xp/vista/win7 ?
<RFleming> heywood, I secured up my SSH server by disallowing the typing of passwords.  Authentication is key-based only.
<heywood> RFleming: it's a remote server that i only ssh into every once in a (rare) while. i like one (or more) of those b/c they can dynamicaly adjust the FW rules (well, at least hosts.deny).
<ikonia> wine is not something you should be trying to build unless you have a valid reason
<heywood> RFleming: PW auth already disabled. ssh keys only.
<atari314> Hello, I did a minimal install (minimal-CD) of Ubuntu 12.10. Afterwards I installed xserver-xorg and xserver-xorg-video-intel. But while testing 3d rending the glxgears program returns libGL error: failed to load driver: i915. Any ideas about this?
<RFleming> heywood, you on a static IP address, or posess the ability to vpn into the network the box is on, or is this truly a public box?
<ankur> ikonia: apt-get needs internet connection for the installation but what can i do when i dont have a internet connection ???
<ikonia> ankur: nothing, as you can't download the source if you don't have an internet connection
<ikonia> ankur: if you don't have an internet connection, you are stuck for any form of packages, and compiling does not get around that
<philinux> craigbass1976: let him try a live usb. ubuntu and kubuntu
<heywood> RFleming: box is a server at my family's home. (long story, but there's a valid reason it has to be there, not at my own place or co-located.)
<craigbass1976> Any of the tutorials I see are old
<genii-around> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<heywood> RFleming: it has a static IP from their ISP AFAIK, but every once in a while that IP changes (i think the last time was after a power failure).
<heywood> RFleming: or when the cable modem reboots.
<ankur> so there is no way to download the software at once and keep that setup in a pendrive and install it when ever i need it
<ikonia> ankur: check the link ubottu just gave you
<heywood> RFleming: guess i could try to set up dynDNS or something. but for now i'm treating it as a public box.
<jpds> ankur: There is, apt-get install -d <package name> and look in /var/cache/apt/archives/ .
<ankur> sory,,,,but i missed it
<craigbass1976> philinux, he's going to be on his own.  I'm wondering though, with browsing the internet being his primary activity, if he could deal with Unity.  He doesn't have a smart phone, so he's not really used to that type of intercface at all.
<xeviox> hi guys, how can I mark a self created package as "security update" so it will be updated automatically by the package manager?
<ankur> k....i get it ...thanxxx for the support
<Helmuthonian> Hi I have a script.sh that opens a java program. So I start this script in terminal. How can I put the current location of the terminal in my shell script.
<jpds> xeviox: I don't believe you can.
<heywood> RFleming: as for VPN, i suppose i could do it, but the box is the only server on the LAN side of the home network. it runs 12.04.1 LTS. i'd been advised (here and elsewhere) that ssh is much more lightweight than setting up a full-blown VPN.
<jpds> xeviox: Also, just because it's a security update, doesn't mean that every client is set to update like that.
<philinux> craigbass1976: all he has to do is click the firefox icon
<jpds> heywood: openvpn isn't that heavyweight...
<ankur> hey  can i login as a root
<philinux> craigbass1976: you could unlock from the launcher any he doesn't need
<jpds> !root | ankur
<ubottu> ankur: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xeviox> jpds: no I run a server instance of Ubuntu that gets packages of a self hosted repository. The server is set up with the option "install security updates automatically". No I want to mark an updated package (self created) as security update so that it gets installed automatically
<heywood> jpds: ok, will take a look. but ssh from commandline (possibly with X forwarding) already does everything i need. is there some other reason to use openvpn instead?
<craigbass1976> philinux, and there's a way to tone stuff down right?  This is an older Toshiba laptop.
<Eagleman> I am unable to connect from the outside with my current iptables, i have no clue what is wrong:  http://pastebin.com/ynyxHPvm   simply reloading the exact same rules will solve the problem for a few hours but then it starts over
 * fully_human thinks whoever came up with that root quote is a genius!
<philinux> craigbass1976: what are the specs
<jpds> heywood: In case of IP changes?
<ankur> soo when ever i run a command which needs the root privilages i should mention "sudo" before the command again and again and type the password after that
<ankur> ??
<craigbass1976> philinux, I don't know yet.  It just landed in my lap.  Stand by a minute.
<jpds> ankur: Yes, and it caches the password for a few minutes.
<ankur> k
<heywood> jpds: ok, but the client on the remote end still needs to know where to connect to, right? i assume that would be via dyndns or some such...
<RFleming> heywood, the reasons I suggested that is because what you're looking for is more a rate limiter than anything else.
<theperfectpunk> hey escott :-)
<jpds> heywood: Oh, I thought the home server would be a vpn client too and you'd have a central server somewhere. Sorry - misread.
<theperfectpunk> how are you?
<RFleming> you don't want that.  You want to be able to guarantee secure access to the box 100% of the time (when it's running).
<heywood> jpds: no prob.
<theperfectpunk> escott i couldn't set up bluetooth
<escott> theperfectpunk, i dont know much about bluetooth
<theperfectpunk> won't turn on
<theperfectpunk> do you know anyone here who does?
<Eagleman> I am unable to connect from the outside with my current iptables, i have no clue what is wrong:  http://pastebin.com/ynyxHPvm   simply reloading the exact same rules will solve the problem for a few hours but then it starts over
<heywood> RFleming: that's about right. i'm not worried about someone breaking my ssh auth keys -- rather someone either DOSing the machine by hammering it, or compromising it via some (as-yet unknown) bug in ssh or something.
<theperfectpunk> bluetooth not turning on
<theperfectpunk> anyone help
<theperfectpunk> someone
<theperfectpunk> ralink rt3290
<ikonia> Eagleman: drop your rules totally and run for a few hours see if the problem comes back
<miebster_atwork> is 13.04 stable yet?
<heywood> RFleming: from what i read in the manpages, all three (sshguard, fail2ban, denyhosts) do roughly what i want -- just trying to understand what the overlap / redundancy is.
<theperfectpunk> 12.10 isn't completely stable
<bazhang> !helpme | theperfectpunk
<ubottu> theperfectpunk: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<miebster_atwork> what is stable?
<bazhang> miebster_atwork, no it's not, discussion in #ubuntu+1
<theperfectpunk> bazhang?
<bazhang> miebster_atwork, the latest is 12.10
<Touhou11> miebster_atwork: Debian is quite stable
<Eagleman> ikonia, it wont
<bazhang> Touhou11, thats not helpful
<ikonia> Eagleman: it won't what ?
<theperfectpunk> bluetooth rt3290 anyone>
<theperfectpunk> ?
<theperfectpunk> not working
<theperfectpunk> not turning on
<theperfectpunk> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<xangua> ...
<bazhang> theperfectpunk, be patient, stop repeating
<Eagleman> ikonia, the problem wont come back, it started when i started using iptables. But the problem is that i dont see what's wrong with my current set of rules
<theperfectpunk> they won't be able
<theperfectpunk> to read it
<ikonia> Eagleman: home network ?
<theperfectpunk> if i don't type again
<theperfectpunk> would they?
<RFleming> heywood, they all roughly do the same thing.  fail2ban requires iptables.  It monitors your logs and then places a ban on the ip address via iptables
<ikonia> theperfectpunk: they can't read it if they put you on ignore for being annoying
<bazhang> theperfectpunk, try once every 15 minutes, not every 15 seconds
<FloodBot1> theperfectpunk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> Eagleman, those would be a bit easier to read if they were in iptables -L format
<RFleming> heywood_away, the problem with all of them is that you can actually self-DoS yourself :)
<theperfectpunk> 15 min
<heywood_away> RFleming: funny you say that. that's exactly what prompted my question! :O
<Eagleman> escott, you sure? this is exactly the format how they want it in #netfilter
<ikonia> Eagleman: what did netfilter say about the problem ?
<heywood_away> i managed to lock myself out b/c denyhosts banned my remote IP.
<Eagleman> ikonia, nothing they'r afk
<RFleming> heywood_away, that's why a vpn would be better suited.
<ikonia> Eagleman: then how do you know it's the format they wanted it in ?
<heywood_away> RFleming: had to go to a neighborhood starbucks to get back in there. then spent a few hours trying to figure out which of the three was the culprit.
<Eagleman> escott, iptables -L wont show everything
<Eagleman> ikonia, because its in their topic
<ikonia> Eagleman: ahh, fair enough
<heywood_away> RFleming: (hours rather than minutes b/c i'm learning on the fly)
<RFleming> you take SSH off of the publicly facing side, and move it in. You VPN in, then ssh into the box
<ikonia> Eagleman: is this on a home network ?
<Eagleman> ikonia, a bit, my server does have a WAN ip address attached to eth1.10
<philinux> craigbass1976: what model is it
<heywood_away> RFleming: right, but VPN into what? something's got to be running the VPN server, right?
<ikonia> Eagleman: I'm wondering if the dhcp resust / refresh is killing the nat/masqurade
<Eagleman> ikonia, everything is static
<ikonia> Eagleman: even the wan ?
<Eagleman> except the WAN ip address, but it did not changed for over an year now
<escott> Eagleman, i find that hard to read... maybe im just not practiced
<RFleming> heywood_away, you limit what's publicly facing, DROP (not reject) all inbound requests to invalid ports (really slows down a port scan), and put in rules for banning bad vpn client requests.
<ikonia> Eagleman: the change may not be the problem, the request/lease renew maybe
<RFleming> then you can guarantee yourself access to the box whenever without self-DoSing yourself.
<Eagleman> ikonia, their lease time is 48 hours, still wont explain the problem coming back every few hours
<Intensity> Hi. I'm pleased that Ubuntu gracefully sets up my AT&T mobile broadband card (Momentum 4G) when I connect it (logged in via Unity interface).  It interactively asks me for details such as carrier.  But I'd like to know how I can replicate that setup from scratch by copying created configuration files so that I can have network access on a text-based system too.
<Intensity> Does anyone have an idea where such configuration files are stored and written to?
<RFleming> heywood_away, there are decent routers out there now that have integrated VPN and place your hosts in a DMZ so they're not totally exposed as well... shore it up with hardware.
<RFleming> that's another option to look at.
<genii-around> Intensity: Usually somewhere like /etc/ppp/peers
<ikonia> Eagleman: it still checks ever $x time
<LoneTrooper> HI, Is there a difference between tar.gz and *.deb (or other package for specific distro) for installing programs? In windows its wiser to use portable packages in cost of comfort (no registry entires= less mess) and i dont know how its with linux i mean is it safer to use tar.gz than *.deb packages? What are consequences of using each of these type of files to install software?
<yourimym1> hello is there chatroom for tech supp for nvidia geforce ubuntu ?
<jambibot> yourimym1: Hello from QtJambiBot!
<craigbass1976> Satellite A215-S4807   I've already got the pdf form http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/home.jsp?nav=Product%20Support  : AMD TurionTM 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile Technology TL56, 2048MB DDR2 SDRAM...
<craigbass1976> philinux, ^^
<heywood_away> RFleming: ok, i will take a look at the openvpn docs. main thing is that the setup is 2000 miles away from where i am now, so any HW changes will have to wait a long while.
<ikonia> jambibot: are you a bot
<Eagleman> ok, i didnt knew that ikonia, any idea how to be sure that is the problem?
<ikonia> hello test
<jambibot> ikonia: Hello from QtJambiBot!
<Eagleman> ikonia, dhcp doesnt use any port right?
<LoneTrooper> so anyone knows the difference?
<genii-around> Eagleman: Port 67
<delkin> Hi guys! Here is the problem: I am accessing a windows share folder that I have mounted. And I am not able to 'cd' to windows shortcut. It appears as 'filename.lnk'. What is the best way to handle this issue in order to allow me travel into that folder?
<heywood_away> RFleming: meantime i will take a look at the openvpn docs.
<ikonia> Eagleman: udp port
<ikonia> Eagleman: can't remember which one
<heywood_away> RFleming: as for the router, it's an old linksys. i have to check, but i think i have dd-wrt on it. so i assume i can set up some sort of VPN functionality on it. and it does have a DMZ.
<RFleming> heywood_away, oh yeah!
<escott> delkin, thats what a link is in windows. its a file with the name of the path to traverse to inside it
<Touhou11> LoneTrooper: The Windows registry has its uses, there are limitations to portable software. The package manager is aware of files installed via *.deb, whereas tar.gz software is outside of its control. Always use deb files where possible
<RFleming> heywood_away, http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/VPN
<heywood_away> RFleming: checking router now (via ssh -X). brb...
<LoneTrooper> touhoull so isnt that safe right? By using portable apps on linux i put my pc at risk right?
<LoneTrooper> i used to portable apps i dont need data to be stored about them because i know where i installed them i can remove them easy
<philinux> craigbass1976: should run just fine and dandy
<LoneTrooper> or should i install portable apps in file system for extra security?
<dydzEz2> whats a very popular terminal based monitoring tool for network
<kenshiro> Hi, is there any way to request an open source application is included in Ubuntu repos? It's an open source game, ZEQ2 Lite based on Dragon Ball Z :-)
<escott> kenshiro, you can become a packager and submit it to debian
<Intensity> genii-around: Yeah I would have expected to see something there if there was good integration between the GUI and the typical text-based setups.  But, there is nothing new (besides standard details) in /etc/ppp nor /etc/chatscripts
<dydzEz2> like something similar to top
<dydzEz2> i really like top
<ikonia> nettop
<ikonia> ntop
<dydzEz2>  ntop is browser based for the stas
<dydzEz2> on top you see whats up in the terminal
<ikonia> ntop runs in the terminal
<dydzEz2> oh i gues im just having a lot of problems with it on a VM
<dydzEz2> for some reasono
<KI4RO> .
<craigbass1976> philinux, I'm all over it then.
<kenshiro> escott I'm very interested, I will invetigate that, I'm programmer but never submitted a package to a distro :)
<LoneTrooper> http://www.moddb.com/games/zeq2lite hes that game in summary it says in supports linux so extract archive and look for linux executables
<escott> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<escott> kenshiro, ^^^
<ikonia> you're right, ntop needs a browser, sorry
<dydzEz2> yeah
<dydzEz2> is nmon popular?
<kenshiro> escott and LoneTrooper, thank you for your help :-)
<LoneTrooper> np
<akSeya> hello folks :)
<user01> i have a question about unicode, i see there are different versions, etc . . . 5.0, 6.0 etc . . . how do you know what "version" is supported?
<nomodeset> Hello, i've installed gajim
<nomodeset> but i need python-farsight
<nomodeset> python-farsigth
<nomodeset> to enable video/audio
<escott> user01, as i understand things the versions just mean that additional characters have been added. so in some sense "all" are supported (they all parse) and "none" are supported there is no one font that includes all glyphs
<nomodeset> but that package does not appear at the repos
<kicklighter__> nomodest python-farsight is only for windows internals....
<nomodeset> kicklighter__: Hello, then what i can do to enable
<nomodeset> this features on gajim
<akSeya> listen I have two nics in my computer, eth0 with internet access and eth1 for internal network. I want to block everything from outside (eth0) and allow only specified ports while letting all ports open for eth1. I guess I can do this with this command "iptables -P INPUT DROP; iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -j ACCEPT; iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT" right?
<user01> escott: so when they add a character to a codepoint . . . how would you know if it is supported?  what does it mean "add a codepoint"?  I know the space is the same 1 million plus combinations
<philinux> craigbass1976: if it can boot from usb all the better.
<Intensity> I believe that it's nm-applet that's setting that up; it's certainly running.
<user01> there wouldnt be a way to know for instance what version of unicode my linux system supports?
<escott> user01, in some sense there is not operating system anywhere the supports unicode. its not practical. the number of people who read/write documents in korean, arabic, english, and elvish is very small
<escott> s/not/no
<genii-around> Hehe, elvish
<user01> escott: I would say there are a lot that write in english actually . ..
<escott> genii-around, yeah thats terribly inaccurate of me. i didnt specify which elvish. tengwar in this case :)
<Eagleman> ikonia, what will happen when the dhclclient and server cant contact each other?
<escott> user01, AND. ie all in the same document
<Intensity> Aha.  I did a text search and I believe that it's being stored in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<Eagleman> ikonia, the IP address is not changing or removed from my eth1.10 interface
<user01> escott: really?  I would think in ubuntu there would tons of people writing documents in all the different languages
<escott> user01, pick any font face you want. there are many many codepoints in unicode that the font face does not have a corresponding glyph for and you would see that block with numbers in it
<escott> user01, and they use different fonts. koreans use korean fonts but dont bother to install arabic/tengwar/cyrrilic/etc
<escott> user01, at the end of the day its the installed typefaces that dictate if the unicode sample is rendered in a meaningful fashion or not.
<escott> user01, tengwar is a great example as you almost certainly dont have it installed and so the sample on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tengwar won't render correctly, but if you install the fonts it will
<VOice> I need help.
<tgm4883> !ask | VOice
<ubottu> VOice: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<VOice> How do I install a wireless driver? I have a Toshiba C850-B705
<genii-around> VOice: More details of what you need help with could be useful to us
<YokoBR> hey guys, i have a hybrid hp g42, with amd/amd apu/gpu... how can i install them drivers
<YokoBR> ?
<VOice> How do I install a wireless driver? I have a Toshiba C850-B705. I'm using Ubuntu 12.10.
<compdoc> YokoBR, what drivers do you need?
<user01> escott: actually i think it does, i installed symbola, which includes the symbols added in unicode 6.0 such as 'pile of poo'
<philinux> VOice: does wireless not work at all. Can you connect wired first
<VOice> I'm on wired.
<YokoBR> HD 4200 (apu) and HD 6310 (gpu)
<YokoBR> compdoc
<philinux> VOice: look in additional drivers. what version ubuntu
<VOice> 12.10
<VOice> I installed Additional Drivers using Ubuntu Software Center but it's not showing anything, empty.
<philinux> VOice: top right select system settings and look in additionnal drivers.
<fego> .2
<YokoBR> VOice, you can also try ndiswrapper
<VOice> How? Any tutorial?
<VOice> And aditional drivers is empty.
<compdoc> YokoBR, amd recently released new drivers. you might start there:  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<VOice> Aditional Drivers says: NO proprietary drivers are in use.
<genii-around> VOice: If you put the results of the command: sudo lshw -C network     into a pastebin for us to look at, it could be helpful. Also the result of:  lspci -nn
<VOice> OK, I will, 1 minute.
<jil> hello
<escott> user01, perhaps fontconfig doesn't know about the font? isn't configured to use the matching symbols from that font?
<escott> user01, check with gnome-character-map to see if it gets picked up at the codepoint
<user01> escott: the font displays for me . . . i was wondering about other people
<jil> can encode mp3 sound with vlc on ubuntu?  I receive a message say ffmpeg (libav..) does not includ mpeg layer I et II
<user01> escott: they would have to have the font installed basically
<jil> can I (sorry)
<user01> escott: like if i encode it in unicode, they cant read the pile of poo unless they have one
<escott> user01, unicode has this big set of rules regarding what to do when an exact codepoint match is not found
<VOice> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/rCV8w4DK
<escott> user01, sometimes it can render in another glyph that is close (ie maybe missing an accent) in other cases you get a box with little numbers in it (that basically means "there should be a unicode glyph here but i can't render it")
<theperfectpunk> sudo make works
<genii-around> VOice: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized
<theperfectpunk> but sudo make install does not
<theperfectpunk> can anybody tell me what's wrong>
<VOice> genii-around: will that work?
<theperfectpunk> ?
<jil> any mp3 on ubuntu ?  I also get an error with avidemux.
<escott> user01, there is no way for you to know what they will see. no more than you can say if they will view your webpage in a Sans Serif or a Serif font. for all you know they are blind.
<philinux> VOice: what happens when u unplug wired. does it offer any wirelss points
<VOice> No.
<theperfectpunk> escott sudo make install doesn't work in a package
<theperfectpunk> what to do?
<theperfectpunk> but sudo make does
<genii-around> VOice: It's a pain, I know, but it looks like this is the case with the adapter you have which is unclaimed, the driver needs to be manually made for it ( vendor:device code of 10ec:8723  )
<VOice> genii-around: i ran the commands you gave me, after checking this showed:
<VOice> FATAL: Module rtl8723e not found.
<escott> theperfectpunk, you should not "sudo make" its unnecessary and potentially dangerous
<dydzEz2> man i cant find a good stock market watcher on ubuntu
<theperfectpunk> ok i did make
<theperfectpunk> but make install did not work
<theperfectpunk> they are drivers from secure source
<theperfectpunk> to get bluetooth workin
<escott> theperfectpunk, if you have to run "make install" that has to be "sudo make install" because unless you ./configure --prefix=/home/username/something
<theperfectpunk> there is no configure file in the package
<theperfectpunk> m trying to install the bluetooth driver in this
<theperfectpunk> http://downloads.zotac.com/mediadrivers/mb/download/NB087_Ubuntu.zip
<escott> theperfectpunk, then "make; sudo make install" would be sensible (provided checkinstall is not working)
<theperfectpunk> let me check if checkinstall is working
<theperfectpunk> checkinstall not working
<YokoBR> guys, i think i found out my problem. My hybrid apu/gpu needs both legacy and new amd drivers.. how do i solve that?
<theperfectpunk> no rule to make target install
<theperfectpunk> is the error
<TheHawk> Hey under 100% cpu load how much temp must the cpu sensor say to be sure its not heating? under 60 celsius?
<VOice> SO, what do I do with my problem?
<jil> theperfectpunk, it sound like you make did not go as expected.
<jil> likes your
<theperfectpunk> no errors with make
<theperfectpunk> jil
<theperfectpunk> escott any more idead?
<theperfectpunk> *ideas
<escott> theperfectpunk, you've fallen into the bad habit of putting sudo in front of everything even when it doesnt need sudo. always try things without sudo first.
<Fuzzles> whats better ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10?
<escott> theperfectpunk, i haven't been following your problem so i dont know what you are dealing with at the moment
<escott> !lts | Fuzzles
<ubottu> Fuzzles: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<escott> Fuzzles, there is no best. depends on what you want
<theperfectpunk> make alone doesn't work
<theperfectpunk> it gives permission denied
<theperfectpunk> so i sudo make
<jose__> Hello guys. Is there a command to open an application but not bringing it to the front?? I looked for gvfs-open options but found none. Thanks.
<escott> theperfectpunk, you probably unpacked things with sudo
<theperfectpunk> no other choice escott
<Fuzzles> escott, well i heard 12.10 had and has a lot of problems
<g16> theperfectpunk: under DPOinuxSTA_V2600_/README_STA_pci, I read: Supporting kernel: Linux 2.4 and 2.6 series. Does that match the number you see by running uname -r on the terminal?
<theperfectpunk> nope mine is 3.2
<theperfectpunk> kernel
<theperfectpunk> so these drivers won't work?
<escott> theperfectpunk, what you should be doing is: (a) downloading a tarball (b) unpacking that tarball without root permissions ie tar -xzvf filename.tgz [NO SUDO] (c) running configure and make without root (d) running checkinstall/make install as root
<g16> They're not guaranteed to work.
<fego> theperfectpunk: there should also be a README or INSTALL file, they might be helpul in installation
<theperfectpunk> http://downloads.zotac.com/mediadrivers/mb/download/NB087_Ubuntu.zip nothing have a look
<theperfectpunk> m trying to install bluetooth odriver not lan
<theperfectpunk> escott
<theperfectpunk> are the tar balls extracted with sudo
<theperfectpunk> require root permission to be modified or deleted?
<escott> theperfectpunk, you should not extract tarballs as root. there is no need to
<theperfectpunk> the folder is not getting deleted
<SonikkuAmerica> Just [ tar -flags ] them.
<escott> theperfectpunk, if you do sudo tar -xzvf then you've made it so that only root can work with those files
<Fuzzles> escott, i hear theres some problems with 12.10 is taht true
<theperfectpunk> yeah
<xangua> theperfectpunk: a bluetooth dongle¿ how do you know your bluetooth is not recognized¿
<theperfectpunk> i can't delete them
<escott> theperfectpunk, forcing you to use a privileged make which is silly
<genii-around> VOice: Apologies on lag, work required me for a while. You may require a reboot for the system to see the new driver was built. There may be some command to force it to see a new module immediately like ldconfig works for libraries, but I do not know it offhand.
<SonikkuAmerica> xangua: You do realize you're using an inverted question mark, right?
<theperfectpunk> no it's a internal bluetooth
<escott> Fuzzles, there are problems with all software
<theperfectpunk> escott u are a genius
<VOice> ok genii
<theperfectpunk> xangua
<genii-around> VOice: This is assuming you did not receive any errors on all the previous steps
<theperfectpunk> can't turn it on
<escott> theperfectpunk, I would sudo rm -rf ./the_folder_you_extracted and then redo the tar -xzvf without sudo
<theperfectpunk> escott will do
<theperfectpunk> thank you
<xangua> theperfectpunk: was it recognized when you used a live cd/usb¿
<theperfectpunk> nope i installed a driver for it
<theperfectpunk> it's ralink rt3298
<theperfectpunk> bluetooth
<xangua> theperfectpunk: i had to install blueman to show the indicator even when my bluetooth dongle was recognized
<SonikkuAmerica> xangua: On which distro? I have no trouble with GNOME showing the indicator.
<theperfectpunk> ok m installing blueman'=
<SonikkuAmerica> And come to think of it neither does Unity.
<xangua> SonikkuAmerica: on ubuntu 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> xangua: That's weird. I might have to Google that...
<SonikkuAmerica> (Well, Google is a bit extreme, I just created a /command for it on XChat. lol)
<theperfectpunk> installed didn't work
<theperfectpunk> everything is grayed out
<SonikkuAmerica> xangua: The System Settings > Bluetooth didn't work?
<k1l_> does it have bluetooth? does lspci/lsusb see it? is it blocked by rfkill?
<xangua> SonikkuAmerica: like i said, my bluetooth dongle was recognized but it was just the default indicator not showing up; installed blueman and it showed blueman's indicator
<xangua> anyways i am not the one with a problem here :)
<SonikkuAmerica> xangua: I know, I was just a little quizzical as to why you suggested to theperfectpunk that installing blueman was the only way a BT indicator would show up.
<XtremeWiz> Hi everyone. I am trying to delete the contents of a directory using "rm -rf directory_name" but I am getting "Permission Denied" error. Does this have anything to do with CHMOD permissions of the folder(s) inside directory_name?
<pipopopo> XtremeWiz: more ownership problems there
<XtremeWiz> pipopopo: didn't get you.
<himsin> hi, whenever I connect android phone in ubuntu 12.04 it becomes very slow and almost unresponsive but it works fine in windows. Any ideas why this is happening?
<anant> hie
<anant> no body is replying ? :(
<pipopopo> XtremeWiz: chown
<escott> XtremeWiz, more likely the owner of the folder (chown)
<tgm4883> !ask | anant
<ubottu> anant: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anant> i m new in ubuntu ... can u help me
<pipopopo> XtremeWiz: do ls -l and see if the ownership is ok
<himsin> I also tried with other android phones and same results
<anant> my printer is not working on ubuntu :(
<philinux> anant: just tell us your problem
<anant> when i connect it to usb
<philinux> anant: make and model would help
<anant> it adds automatically the printer
<anant> but when i give command to print
<anant> it says printing fail
<anant> printer model is lbp2900
<philinux> anant: make and model would help
<anant> Canon lbp 2900
<XtremeWiz> pipopopo: yeah, I made the folder chmod 777 and it worked. Thank you.
<tgm4883> anant, http://askubuntu.com/questions/145769/how-do-i-get-a-canon-lbp-2900-printer-working
<pipopopo> XtremeWiz: np
<escott> himsin, the phone or the computer? and is this android 4.0+ or <4.0
<anant> How can i configure my adnroid phone with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> what ???
<anant> any pc suite for android phone in linux ?
<ikonia> anant: what are you talking about
<ikonia> anant: what do you actually want to do
<himsin> escott, ics
<himsin> escott, the pohne
<jeph> good evening i would like to ask help. actually i have installed ubuntu 12.04 but i get crashed most of the time so i think that it may be the incompatible packet i might have installed .i would like to uninstalled it and and reinstall it again i would like to keep some of appliation i have  i would like to ask if there is a way of backup apps or even be aware of all application install so that i can install them again
<escott> himsin, maybe more ptp requests are being made than the phone can handle
<jeph> good evening i would like to ask help. actually i have installed ubuntu 12.04 but i get crashed most of the time so i think that it may be the incompatible packet i might have installed .i would like to uninstalled it and and reinstall it again i would like to keep some of appliation i have  i would like to ask if there is a way of backup apps or even be aware of all application install so that i can install them again
<escott> !clone | jeph
<ubottu> jeph: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<d8bhatta> How to connect ubuntu with tp-link router?
<d8bhatta> any idea guys?
<ikonia> d8bhatta: it's just a standard wireless router isn't it ?
<Quest> how to delete all files in a folder and its subfolders that match this pattern *_1.* ?
<d8bhatta> ikonia:  yes its wireless router
<escott> Quest, find . -name '*_1.*' -delete
<ikonia> d8bhatta: there are many notes on how to connect to wireless router, including the official guide on https://help.ubuntu.com
<Quest> escott any other way?
<escott> Quest, sure
<Bollsaq> Is the netbook-remix interface still available? I wanna try it on a regular laptop.
<k1l_> Bollsaq: no
<technojabber> I just download Linux lite set it to boot from the live DVD an it ask for a password I put one in but will not accept
<Bollsaq> damn
<Bollsaq> I think it would be nice, better than Unity.
<k1l_> Bollsaq: it was back in the 11.04 days and that is end-of-life now
<Quest> escott like?
<k1l_> Bollsaq: unity runs very well on my samsung nc10 netbook
<Bollsaq> k1l_: Easypeasy is still in development, so was wondering if that desktop interface had a PPA or something.
<escott> Quest, you could write a c program to do it
<Quest> escott no, just linux and windows terminals
<k1l_> Bollsaq: "still in development" = last release was in april 2010. i wouldnt count on that
<escott> Quest, im not sure why you would want another way to do it
<Quest> escott ok
<Quest> thanks
<Bollsaq> k1l_: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=easypeasy it says active.
<k1l_> Bollsaq: that doesnt change anything of the facts i mentioned
<VulcanRidr> Got a minor problem. I need a newer version of torque than is in the repos for precise, so, for the first time in 10 years or so, I am attempting to roll a deb. It's erroring out just before creation of the debs. Is there somewhere (pastebin?) that I can stick the errors and can someone walk me through what I'm missing?
<Bollsaq> k1l_: Oh I thought active meant still supported, must've misunderstood
<Halite> How do I create a new directory in the terminal
<llutz> Halite: mkdir directory
<MonkeyDust> Halite  mkdir
<pringlescan> I'm getting a new server for work and I have to run several VMs on it… I'll need to run Windows, Linux and possibly OSX. Should I spring for VMWare, use virtualbox, or something else?
<VulcanRidr> pringlescan: What about kvm?
<MonkeyDust> pringlescan  virtualbox is in the ubuntu repos and free, vmware isnt
<theperfectpunk> is it possible to set a bin file to execute at startup?
<liquidmetal> Any recommendations for some video editing software for ubuntu? I know of blender - but anything else?
<xangua> liquidmetal: as far as i know belnder is a 3d modeling program, not a video editor
<liquidmetal> xangua: it has video editing functionality as well! It even has compositing!
<sotiris> hello guys
<sotiris> please i need help with sslstrip runiing on ubuntu
<jangoler> i can't join to any channel, why?!
<Pici> jangoler: you're here.
<MonkeyDust> !info sslstrip
<jangoler> yeah i know
<ubottu> sslstrip (source: sslstrip): SSL/TLS man-in-the-middle attack tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1 (quantal), package size 12 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Pici> jangoler: if you're having issues with other channels, you'll need to ask in #freenode
<jangoler> but i wanna join to #ikariam.ir
<pringlescan> It seems like VMware fairs better in benchmarks, but the license cost is comparable to a CPU upgrade that would negate the benefits
<jangoler> tnx
<escott> pringlescan, you could also use xen or kvm. what you use is much more of a question of management time and capabilities than cost as you are realizing
<Bollsaq> I suddenly miss netbook-remix
<VulcanRidr> Can anyone help me with my deb building problem? The end of the build is at http://pastebin.com/3BjG1x1e
<spizzo> I've just updated all packages on my system and java -version still shows I'm on 1.6 even after installing openjdk 7 packages. How do I get to java version 1.7?
<dydzEz2> If i installed a program like netbeans, where would i find it in the file system
<GuidoPallemans> dydzEz2: probably /usr/bin
<dydzEz2> check that, if not -- where else? or how do i found out the name
<dydzEz2> because i installed something from the software center
<dydzEz2> and if i type the name in the terminal it doesnt launch
<pringlescan> escott, mostly it would be for me to set up a couple of VMs, but I'm at an edu institution and I'd like to use something like zen or openvz to teach them basic server admin and have their own system to use
<dydzEz2> so im figured its named something else
<GuidoPallemans> probably
<pringlescan> has anyone ever set something up to scale down CPU clockspeed when the system is on a UPS?
<jeph> i got another problem.i have install ubuntu 10.04 in my sumsung laptop  and i am missing wireless drivers can some tell me how to get them
<jeph> please
<craigbass1976> Ok, I'm trying to install on a Vista machine.  I don't see options to resize partitions during the install, and gparted won't let me either.  The up down arrows are greyed out, nor can I drag the arrows when the partition in question is highlighted.
<escott> pringlescan, so openvz is containers and not a real VM
<Pici> !floodbots | sotiris
<ubottu> sotiris: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<pringlescan> escott, I do know that, but I don't think they need to play with Kernels, I was thinking of having a large VM running that, I realize that's not very efficient, but unless I can get AWS to give them free usage tier w/o a credit card, that's my best option
<escott> pringlescan, re UPS wouldn't make that much of a difference, you might be able to reduce power by 30% with a big hit on efficiency. the end result may be greater power consumption overall
<jeph> i got another problem.i have install ubuntu 10.04 in my sumsung laptop  and i am missing wireless drivers can some tell me how to get them please?
<pringlescan> jeph, do you know the model number of your wireless card?
<jeph> let me check
<theperfectpunk> hello
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to resize with fdisk?
<theperfectpunk> how to run scripts at bootup?
<pringlescan> escott, I'm just concerned about running my main db and app server in a VM, so I was thinking of running it on the host
<zgr> hey guys I have strange problem with blanks cd-rs i can't write any, on two different pcs running ubuntu (12.04 and 12.40). When I insert blank cdr it spins and spins...
<theperfectpunk> escott
<theperfectpunk> i finally got the bluetooth to work
<pringlescan> zgr, try a different brand of media, check the manufacturer of the optical drives, see if they are the same, google for the combination of media brand and manufacturer and see if there's anyone else having that problem
<craigbass1976> zgr, is this new?  I've run across some bunk batches of blanks.  I think the last was Staples brand.
<agu10^> hi people!
<SilverOrange> Hey! I have a quick question. I have a mid range video card in a server, using ubuntu server. Do I need to install the drivers for it? Does it provide any benifit at all?
<g16> craigbass1976: fdisk resizes the partitions, but you should first resize the filesystem with the appropriate tool. If Vista uses ntfs, then check for ntfsresize.
<yashi> ive got some serious noise issues with my mic... deinstalled pulse so far. tried everything in alsamixer -v=all. any ideas?
<g16> Or better, do the resize from within Vista and using Vista's native tool.
<jeph> <pringlescan> this is : AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<sideeffect> taking in to account that till now noone as given in apropriate channel an ansmer to this. and probably it may affect ubuntu users very well too: feel free to help :D :D --> http://www.forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=288767
<jeph> <pringlescan> this is : AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<SilverOrange> Hey! I have a quick question. I have a mid range video card in a server, using ubuntu server. Do I need to install the drivers for it? Does it provide any benifit at all? or should I just take it out.
<theperfectpunk> escott how to run some commands at bootup?
<pringlescan> jeph, did you try googling that network card and the version of ubuntu?
<escott> theperfectpunk, what commands do you want to run
<theperfectpunk> sudo insmod rtbth.ko
<zgr> pringlescan craigbass1976 just tried on laptop with windows cdrs are detected properly, and while spinning it on ubuntu ps aux shows only udev accessing dev/sr0
<theperfectpunk> escott
<theperfectpunk> sudo mknod /dev/rtbth c 192 0
<theperfectpunk> and finally
<escott> theperfectpunk, you just list modules you want to run in /etc/modules
<theperfectpunk> ./rtbt.bin
<MonkeyDust> theperfectpunk  is this link useful http://superuser.com/questions/471253/ubuntu-how-to-run-a-terminal-command-on-boot
<pringlescan> zgr, I haven't tried burning in linux in ages, I used to work in a print shop where we burned 1,000s a month and I just know to check the top and the bottom of the spindle :-( and switch brands
<escott> theperfectpunk, you should not have to make device nodes, udev should be doing that. perhaps you can update its rules
<escott> theperfectpunk, no idea what the final binary does...
<jeph> i read that i have to install windows driver  but i failed to locate the file  window.inf that i had to find inside it the driver i need
<theperfectpunk> it enables bluetooth
<theperfectpunk> service
<jeph> so i you know how i can find that file may be it can help
<theperfectpunk> i want it to run automatically each time the system boots up
<VulcanRidr> is there a better channel to ask about deb build questions?
<escott> theperfectpunk, /etc/rc.local as a last ditch location. all paths should be full paths in that
<theperfectpunk> the commands use two files
<theperfectpunk> where should i put the two files?
<theperfectpunk> actually not just two files i think it uses the whole folder
<escott> !fhs | theperfectpunk
<ubottu> theperfectpunk: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<sarthor> Hi, I have linux installed 14. how to install USB 4610 SureMark Printer on Linux. My linuxt can see the printer in tail -f /var/log/syslog but the printer is not listed in the printers area. Help please
<theperfectpunk> escott can i pm you?
<theperfectpunk> plz
<theperfectpunk> i am at the verge of getting it to work completely
<escott> theperfectpunk, i have not been following everything you have done. i honestly don't know why you keep singling me out
<theperfectpunk> i can't read all that now
<theperfectpunk> it's 11:19PM here
<unheeding> sarthor: what do you mean linux installed 14?  are you using Linux Mint?
<theperfectpunk> could you explain how will it access the files required>
<theperfectpunk> ?
<sarthor> mint 14
<theperfectpunk> escott i have worked really hard to get so close
<unheeding> you should ask in the mint support channel, I don't know if it is the same as ubuntu
<theperfectpunk> escott, it's been nearly 5 hours figuring this out
<k1l_> !mint | sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<theperfectpunk> and i'm not singling out'
<sarthor> I have ubuntu installed too. I am can plug the usb cable to 12.10 desktop.
<theperfectpunk> i just don;t understand you
<theperfectpunk> bcoz m not a linux genius
<sarthor> and same on ubuntul unheeding
<theperfectpunk> escott can u please tell me how it will access those files?
<theperfectpunk> i have to run three commands :
<theperfectpunk> a) “sudo modprobe bluetooth" to make sure that BlueZ related service
<OerHeks> theperfectpunk, MonkeyDust gave you a url with an answer
<theperfectpunk> launched.
<theperfectpunk> b) “sudo insmod rtbth.ko”
<theperfectpunk> c) “sudo mknod /dev/rtbth c 192 0
<FloodBot1> theperfectpunk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theperfectpunk> and ./rtbt.bin
<theperfectpunk> OerHeks
<escott> theperfectpunk, if you dont understand me why do you keep asking? im happy to answer but i havent been following so its hard for me to get context
<Estrobeda> Is this only ubuntu and support or can i ask something diffrent?
<Halite> What is the command to initate a Kernel BugCheck
<theperfectpunk> ok let's start from the beginning
<escott> theperfectpunk, modules are usually loaded through /etc/modules where you just list the module you want to load
<theperfectpunk> by modules you mean binary files?
<escott> theperfectpunk, also mixing modprobe and insmod is really strange. they do the same thing. you would modprobe both. or more simply list both in /etc/modules
<escott> theperfectpunk, as for mknod udev is responsible for /dev so you would usually make a rule in /etc/udev.d/rules for your device
<yourimym1> hello is there nvidia-ubuntu support chanel
<theperfectpunk> what will the rule do?
<escott> theperfectpunk, this final ./rtbt.bin.... since I don't know what it does i can only suggest that you put it in /etc/rc.local with a full path to the executable
<Metalhead1337> hi
<escott> theperfectpunk, the udev rule would run the mknod file on the appropriate event. i dont know much about udev so i can't really advise you on that.
<escott> theperfectpunk, you can also just dump everything in /etc/rc.local which is ugly but should work
<Metalhead1337> can anyone point me to a guide to setup a simple and private IRC server on Ubuntu 12.10 x64?
<theperfectpunk> ok escott i got the two commands
<theperfectpunk> how to implement this sudo insmod rtbth.ko
<theperfectpunk> it requires the rtbth.ko file
<Metalhead1337> anyone?
<theperfectpunk> where to copy the rtbth.ko
<Metalhead1337> can anyone point me to a guide to setup a simple and private IRC server on Ubuntu 12.10 x64?
<Metalhead1337> hello?
<Metalhead1337> can anyone point me to a guide to setup a simple and private IRC server on Ubuntu 12.10 x64?
<escott> theperfectpunk, usually that would just be modprobe rtbth. im not sure why you would be messing with insmod
<theperfectpunk> escott it's in the guide
<theperfectpunk> under module installing'
<osmdave> hi can someone help me get started. hp g6 intel i5 ubuntu 12.10 install with updates and wifi from cd. boots to purple screen. nomodeset does not fix it
<Lofde_> i have installed vino and remmina on a lubuntu box , and i cant vnc to 127.0.0.1 i get connection refused (i tried this after i used my other ubuntu box to connect to it on the same network and was getting a connection refused too) i have it set in vino-preference to share desktop and allow remote control with no password.. anyone have any ideas where i should start to troubleshoot on the lubuntu machine
<Metalhead1337> please
<Metalhead1337> can anyone point me to a guide to setup a simple and private IRC server on Ubuntu 12.10 x64?
<DJones> Metalhead1337: Its not something I've done, but this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/irc-server.html
<Metalhead1337> will it work in 12.10?
<DJones> Metalhead1337: More recent version https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/irc-server.html
<Metalhead1337> thanks!
<DJones> Metalhead1337: Change the 12.04 in the address to 12.10 thats the latest version
<craigbass1976> What do we do when checkdisk /f isn't possible on a drive before setting up a dual boot?  Windows won't boot is the problem to begin with.
<Metalhead1337> DJones: I already did but thanks anyway
<An-IP-BreAKDoWN> Metalhead1337 if the repo isn't up to date then do this http://inspircd.github.com/wiki/Installation/Source.html
<Metalhead1337> thanks!
<theperfectpunk> what do i need to enter in /etc/udev.d/rules?
<theperfectpunk> escot
<escott> craigbass1976, boot a windows rescue disk and run chkdsk there
<escott> theperfectpunk, i dont know. i cannot tell you how to slay the monsters on the journey, i can only point you down the correct path
<theperfectpunk> ok got it
<theperfectpunk> one more question escott
<theperfectpunk> escott, what does sudo insmod rtbth.ko
<theperfectpunk> do? and is it a one time operation only?
<escott> theperfectpunk, its a lower level version of "sudo modprobe rtbth" it finds a file named rtbth.ko which is a Kernel Object file (ie computer code) and instructs the kernel to load it into the kernel
<escott> theperfectpunk, that gives the kernel some additional capabilities, presumably knowledge of how to control this bluetooth card
<theperfectpunk> escott, so it needs to be done everytime the system boots or only one time?
<escott> theperfectpunk, and it will stay loaded until you either unload it with rmmod or reboot
<heywood> RFleming: (back now... sorry that took so long)
<heywood> RFleming: anyway, checked router -- it does _not_ have dd-wrt on it, only the stock FW.
<theperfectpunk> escott
<theperfectpunk> my question is
<theperfectpunk> in what directory do the rc.local run?
<heywood> RFleming: so to set up VPN that way, i'd need to do a remote FW upgrade (which sounds like an exceedingly bad idea).
<escott> theperfectpunk, you should never assume anything about the working directory of an init process. you should always include full paths.
<theperfectpunk> escott, so instead of
<theperfectpunk> sudo insmod rtbth.ko
<theperfectpunk> i should sudo insmod <path of rtbth.ko>
<theperfectpunk> ?
<Kireji> has anyone recently checked out laptops that support ubuntu?  would love to chat, looking at buying one soon - would like to use 12.10 full disk encryption - so a CPU/chipset with AES support, or a drive with FDE support built in a plus
<heywood> RFleming: i'll poke around https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN and see if i can get that running from here.
<escott> theperfectpunk, (a) init runs as root so you would remove the sudo (b) im back to my original question. why are you using insmod and not modprobe? if modprobe doesnt work then you may have misconfigured/misinstalled the module and it may not be in the correct path for modprobe to pick it up. you should fix that (c) I would list the modules i need in /etc/modules and not be manually issuing modprobe directives anyways
<MonkeyDust> Kireji  start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops?action=show&redirect=HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<SuperLag> I have a desktop with Ubuntu 12.10 on it. I have a drive that's external currently, and I'd like to install Ubuntu on that, is there a way to run an install from an existing install? (i hope that makes sense)
<yourimym1> ubuntu-nvidia ?
<ozzloy> when i try to login from 12.04, the screen goes black for a second, then i'm put right back at the login screen.  how do i troubleshoot that?
<heywood> RFleming: BTW, the advice i got in this forum (suggesting ssh as the appropriate tool for my needs) was to prefer ssh to *VNC*, not VPN...
<Kireji> MonkeyDust: thanks
<ozzloy> i'm still able to log in in a terminal
<ozzloy> i'm logged in through ctrl+alt+f1 right now
<escott> Kireji, just because this is recent and perhaps relevant http://blogs.gnome.org/desrt/2013/02/12/dear-lazyweb-thinkpads-and-ata-passwords/
<dydzEz2> whats the closest thing to mspaint on ubuntu, like the easiest image editor ever
<dydzEz2> gimp is meh
<Kireji> escott: reading - thanks
<escott> dydzEz2, there is kpaint, but i dont think of mspaint as an image editor but rather a bitmap editor
<ozzloy> i'm guessing something in my graphical login settings is fubared, so it fails and brings me back to the login screen
<escott> !gksudo | ozzloy
<ubottu> ozzloy: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<yourimym1> does anyone now if there ubuntu-nvidia orc chat ?
<g16> dydzEz2: pinta, Paint.NET
<Kireji> escott: what a nightmare
<escott> ozzloy, you probably didnt follow the above and need to "sudo chown username:username ~/.Xauthority
<MonkeyDust> !find paint | dydzEz2
<ubottu> dydzEz2: Found: gchempaint, gnome-paint, gpaint, mtpaint, mypaint, mypaint-data, navit-graphics-qt-qpainter, rgbpaint, root-plugin-geom-geompainter, root-plugin-hist-histpainter (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=paint&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<Kireji> what is Luks?
<escott> ozzloy, so "ctrl-alt-f1" login, run "sudo chown username:username ~/.Xauthority", then ctrl-alt-f7 back to the login screen
<ozzloy> escott, i sure don't run graphical applications as root
<yourimym1> plz
<Kireji> "ösoftware uses this (kernel interface). Using dm-crypt (Luks) does this for sure."
<ozzloy> i'l see if Xauthority is owned by me
<dydzEz2> man you know whad be a cool program, just a picture of the globe and you can click anywhere on it to test your pring and tracert
<ozzloy> escott, yep, it's owned by me.  it's chmodded 600.  is that what it should be?
<escott> ozzloy, then its something else
<ozzloy> darn
<escott> ozzloy, you can "mv ~/.config ~/.config.bak" you might also try the .compiz folder
<ozzloy> kk.  i'll try those.  thanks for the suggestions!
<yourimym1> does anyone now if there ubuntu-nvidia orc chat ?
<Praxi> I'm having to convince my boss that raid is significantly faster than single drives.  Does anyone have any links to some good easy articles?
<ozzloy> nope, neither of those.  i mv .compiz .compiz.bak.2013-02-13
<k1l_> yourimym1: ask if its related to ubuntu
<ozzloy> and .config .config.2013-02-13
<xjkx> [off] I would like to test something, long story. Anyway, I have a router, the ip is 192.168.1.1 and I have another router with the same IP, what happens if I plug one in the other, and expect the router that was plugged, to offer wifi ? Their same ip has a problem ?
<yourimym1> k1l / i can't find the right driver for my nvidia
<ephesius> xjkx: they would need different ip addresses
<ozzloy> are there log files i can check?
<markgifford> wc
<ozzloy> what log files would be related to graphical login failures?
<k1l_> yourimym1: which card do you have?
<escott> Praxi, that would depend on what kind of raid it is. but you can find benchmarks for things like mdadm online
<xjkx> ephesius: I can really change that in the web interface ?
<chadams42> can someone please help me with some group permission issues
<k1l_> yourimym1: show the line in "lspci" that mentiones your card please
<escott> ozzloy, /var/log/Xorg.0.log might say something ~/.xsession-errors might be more helpful since X seems to be working
<chadams42> I'm trying to understand how I setup my groups so that I can securely have multiple people edit websites
<yourimym1> k1l_ / geforce GT N620 "core edition" 2gb ddr3
<ephesius> xjkx: yes you should be able to, what kind of router is the one you're trying to connect to the main router
<Osakasa^> no mut toi o iha siisti
<Osakasa^> sorry wrong channel
<escott> chadams42, add them to the www-data group
<xjkx> ephesius: tp link w8951nd
<escott> chadams42, you might also want to setgid/setuid on the directory
<gmachine_24> Greetings. Using partimage to clone a partition to a different hard drive, do I need to have a partition created in advance or will partimage create the partition on the target disk as part of the process. Neither drive has the OS on it.
<xjkx> ephesius: they wont both offer wifi, thats why I hoped I didn't need to change
<ozzloy> escott, i was just checking /var/log/Xorg.0.log!  yay, i am starting to know where to look.  i'll check xsession-errors
<ozzloy> x is working, yes.  the graphical login screen shows up fine
<yourimym1> ?
<escott> !permissions | chadams42 otherwise your question is a bit vague so...
<ubottu> chadams42 otherwise your question is a bit vague so...: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ephesius> xjkx: since thats a modem+router i doubt it will work the way you are thinking
<k1l_> yourimym1: please show the exact line mentioned in "lspci"
<SuperLag> Is there a way to initiate an install from a running desktop, that you want to put on an external hard drive? or do you have to reboot and run the installer from media?
<xjkx> ephesius: hmm, ok thanks :)
<chadams42> in /etc/passwd GID is The primary group ID (stored in /etc/group file) but, in /etc/group GID is "number in your /etc/passwd" this is confusing?
<chadams42> how do you know which one to change, they ref each other?
<yashi> im using two displays with different refresh rates (75 and 60hz) on the 75hz tft everythings fine. but playing on the other one is impossible. tearing to the max :x
<escott> chadams42, you should NEVER directly modify /etc/passwd /etc/groups
<escott> chadams42, always use the usermod/adduser/useradd tools
<yourimym1> hello , i have a problem with my vga driver it's {geforce GT N620 "core edition" 2gb ddr3} , and i tried noueveau but it runs too slow , the i've tried nvidia-current updates and the propritly drive , binary one also , but my desktop vanished after that , then i had to fresh install noueva again , what should i do , btw i tried manually install the driver then i've messed up my pc , and had to re-install , what should i do  to get the right vga that works f
<escott> yashi, i would think so
<yashi> escott: any idea how to fix it? vsync syncs to 75hz everywhere ><
<k1l_> yourimym1: nvidia-current didnt work?
<sandeepr> in ubuntu 12.10, i want to add a static route so the server is pingable from my laptop
<yashi> escott: im chekcing if i can force 60hz onto the other one ...but thats kind of stupid imo
<yourimym1> k1l_, desktop vanish after instaled also
<DoWhileGeek> I just got a ssd. How do I image my current hdd and put it on there?
<yourimym1> no side or top bar
<sandeepr> i used route add -net x.x.x.x netmask x.x.x.x gw x.x.x.x
<BluesKaj> yourimym1, have you checked the "additional drivers" ?
<yourimym1> yes i've tried almost all of them
<sandeepr> its not pingable yet
<escott> DoWhileGeek, i would not do that
<sandeepr> the route -n has an entry for eth2 which i want to delete
<escott> DoWhileGeek, a reinstall or a file level copy is preferable
<sandeepr> what is the correct syntax with route del to be used?
<DoWhileGeek> escott:  I assume file level copy is copying all the relevent directories?
<DoWhileGeek> escott: assuming I dont do anything out of the norm with my filesystem, what directories should I copy?
<escott> DoWhileGeek, yes a "cp -a" is ok but dont do a "dd"
<DoWhileGeek> escott:  dd?
<Kireji> has anyone tried 12.10 on Dell XPS 13?
<mehdi> hey guys i folow instruction here : http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/01/how-to-remove-pulseaudio-use-alsa-ubuntu-linux/     now i dont have hotkeys for volume wat should i do?
<Duke_Puke> Hi. Does anybody got the switchable graphics overheating problem in 12.10?
<yourimym1> hello , i have a problem with my vga driver it's {geforce GT N620 "core edition" 2gb ddr3} , and i tried noueveau but it runs too slow , the i've tried nvidia-current updates and the propritly drive , binary one also , but my desktop vanished after that , then i had to fresh install noueva again , what should i do , btw i tried manually install the driver then i've messed up my pc , and had to re-install , what should i do  to get the right vga that works f
<escott> DoWhileGeek, you said "image" which usually indicates a low level copy (bit-for-bit) with a tool like dd/ddrescue/etc
<DoWhileGeek> escott:  ok, thanks for the tip
<yourimym1> :) so , does anyone know nvidia tech support room ubuntu !
<bobana> #burza
<jtek> Hi guys, I am having some issues getting ubuntu 12.04 to boot using btrfs anyone have a mind to help me out?
<s9iper1> i need to set up a proxy on ubuntu  for youtube any help
<s9iper1> ??
<escott> jtek, what kind of issues?
<tworkin> on ubuntu 12.04, how would I go about getting a newer verison of nodejs than 0.6.12 that apt-cache shows?
<gmachine_24> Greetings. Using partimage to clone a partition to a different hard drive, do I need to have a partition created in advance or will partimage create the partition on the target disk as part of the process. Neither drive has the OS on it.
<theadmin> tworkin: Generally, to get a package version newer than provided by Canonical, you search for a PPA, or if that fails, try to install from source
<escott> !pm | jtek and your problem seems unrelated to btrfs
<ubottu> jtek and your problem seems unrelated to btrfs: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<s9iper1> i need to set up proxy on ubuntu  any body help ??
<OerHeks> theadmin, could backports provide him with 0.6.19 ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nodejs
<g16> tworkin: apt-get update
<theadmin> OerHeks: Oh, backports may work too, forget about those most of the time
<jtek> escott, my apologies
<tworkin> thanks all
<jtek> I should preface my issue by informing that if installing using ext4 I have no issues whatsoever
<MrHacks> Anyone know how to get MATE-Desktop installed. The public key exists on the mate download websites but apt-get keeps saying the public key is not available.
<theadmin> MrHacks: There are detailed instructions on their website for Ubuntu... Just follow them and you'll be fine, if you can't follow the instructions that means you shouldn't be installing third-party software.
<theadmin> MrHacks: For you, specifically, the idea is you're supposed to import the key (apt-key-add)
<escott> jtek, you might start by sending the output of "sudo parted -l"
<Fuzzles> is there a program for ubuntu that allows you to gutmann harddrives?
<dchevak> hello
<yourimym1> ubuttu
<yourimym1> ubottu
<MrHacks> theadmin: Yeah, that's the problem I followed those install instructions (http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download) but it doesn't say anything about "apt-key-add" on it.
<MonkeyDust> !info wipe | Fuzzles
<ubottu> Fuzzles: wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.22-1 (quantal), package size 41 kB, installed size 120 kB
<escott> Fuzzles, on most filesystems wipe/shred doesn't work
<Fuzzles> anyone know of a program to wipe a hard drive using gutmann method?
<Quest> escott,  $ find -name *_1.* -delete
<Quest> find: paths must precede expression: text_1.txt.odt
<Fuzzles> escott, what you mean?
<chadams42> why when I "sudo usermod -G developer developer; groups developer" it outputs "developer : chadams developer"
<escott> Fuzzles, if you need to destroy the entire drive contents a simple cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sdX will do
<chadams42> where did "chadams" come from?
<escott> chadams42, -a -G always -a
 * MrHacks hopes someone else can explain the apt-key-add thing for mate-deskop without the smug attitude
<Quest> escott,  whats wrong
<MonkeyDust> Fuzzles  if what escott says about wipe is right: secure-delete uses the gutmann method
<chadams42> -a is append, and I want to reset the groups on that account. besides adding -a does;t change anything
<escott> Quest, "*" got expanded by the shell. so thats not what you want
<Quest> escott,  meaning?
<Goranek> Hey guys, cna someone please hell me with alsamixer & sound? I spend 2 hours trying to make sound work..but no success.. :/ I mean i can make it work on Archlinux..but can't force it to work on Ubuntu Minimal
<genii-around> Fuzzles: I think nwipe might have an option for the 35 pass Guttman wipe
<MoPac> [GVFS mount question] Hello - can anyone here help me get a Gigolo-connected ftp volume  mounted in /home or another user folder? gvfs-fuse is running butlocation doesn't appear in /hom/****/.gvfs
<Goranek> "aplay -l" shows 2 devices ( hda ati sb analog , ati hdmi), i've added my user to group audio
<Goranek> pleasee :(
<yashi> how do i force one of my displays to 60hz? xrandr lists its compatible if i type xrandr. but im not sure what the name of the display is
<MoPac> I'm using nemo as default file manager in case that matters
<theadmin> MrHacks: Not directly, no, but "sudo apt-get install mate-archive-keyring" will give you the key after the repo has been added and apt-get update ran.
<escott> Quest, meaning if you had file that matched the expression in the working directory then what got executed was "find -name text_1.txt.odt -delete" and not find -name *_1.* -delete
<chadams42> sudo usermod -a -G developer developer; groups developer still outputs "chadams"
<ovejanegra> hey! I am trying to backup my archives in order to reinstall ubuntu. i am running the live cd now. but i cannot transfer the files because it says i dont have permission to read the folder. please help!
<escott> Quest, you want globbing to happen in find not in bash
<Quest> question:  how can i save the output of the terminal to a text file ? (i observe scroll has a limit)
<escott> Quest, command > output.txt
<escott> chadams42, sorry you are trying to remove chadams from developer
<MrHacks> That's the thing, theadmin, I added the repo to /etc/apt/sources.list and got the GPG error message saying the key was not available.
<Rm55> exit
<Quest> escott,  so why it didnt deleted text_1..txt.odt  as it falls in *_1.*
<MrHacks> apt-get update didn't like it
<jrtappers> Is it possible to make apps for ubuntu in java, and if so what limitations are caused by using it?
<theadmin> MrHacks: Right, it won't automatically become available, you need to "apt-get install mate-archive-keyring". It will complain about the package being unauthenticated blah blah, tell it to install anyway, done
<chadams42> echinos_: yea
<theadmin> MrHacks: Might need to re-run apt-get update after getting the keyring
<chadams42> escott: yea I'm trying to remove "chadams" from developer
<Fuzzles> genii-around, can you get ir from software centre?
<escott> chadams42, so a bit about group membership
<ovejanegra> hey! I am trying to backup my archives in order to reinstall ubuntu. i am running the live cd now. but i cannot transfer the files because it says i dont have permission to read the folder. please help!
<escott> chadams42, its set at login for the session, so running "groups myself" will output my current active group permissions which may not match what i have in /etc/groups
<escott> chadams42, so if you are logged in as developer right now you need to logout first
<chadams42> I'm logged in as chadams
<Fuzzles> ovejanegra, open terminal and put sudo nautilus to gain permission
<Quest> escott,  i just recovered files form formated disk. now i have "afile.ext" and a duplicate "afile_1.ext" too.  iam getting rid of duplicates but i endangeour that i might not delete important files with that wild card
<escott> chadams42, and to be clear "developer" is another username which you had previously added to the developer user membership in the chadams group, and you want to undo that
<MrHacks> OK. sorry for being stupid. It's just the dumbest thing for someone to set up a repo like that. I
<chadams42> escott: yea
<chadams42> trying to fix my groups
<genii-around> Fuzzles: Yes.
<escott> Quest, if they are true duplicate there are dedup tools which will use checksums to identify actual duplicates
<Fuzzles> genii-around, whats the program called?
<chadams42> escott: my groups are chadams sudo www-data
<MrHacks> I'll chew out the guys at #mate later
<genii-around> Fuzzles: "nwipe"
<chadams42> I'm trying to get this up so that developers have access to the www folder and can all edit
<Fuzzles> genii-around, cant find anything under nwiope
<Fuzzles> genii-around, nwipe
<chadams42> and I can control their access
<genii-around> !info nwipe quantal
<ubottu> Package nwipe does not exist in quantal
<genii-around> Bah.
<Quest> escott,  what do dedup tools do? compare the bytes?
<genii-around> Fuzzles: Apologies, it is in my 13.04 in the universe repository, but i guess now that it was only just added
<Quest> escott,  so why it didnt deleted text_1..txt.odt  as it falls in *_1.*
<Fuzzles> genii-around, so it will come in 13.04?
<escott> chadams42, that is weird "sudo usermod -G developer developer" should mean that the "developer" user has only one group namely "developer"
<genii-around> !info nwipe raring
<chadams42> escott: yea this is why I think I may need to edit the file manually ugh
<ubottu> nwipe (source: nwipe): Utility to securely erase disks. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12-1 (raring), package size 34 kB, installed size 113 kB
<genii-around> Fuzzles: Yes.
<escott> Quest, its find /path/to/start/in -name *pattern* -action
<simpson_> Can anyone help me with a cluster?
<escott> Quest, so find . -name ...
<escott> Quest, but if you have true duplicates then a dedup tool would be safer
<escott> chadams42, does usermod not give an error?
<chadams42> escott: no
<escott> chadams42, messing with those files could be the cause of the problems because you might have some locking issues
<chadams42> escott: no error
<Quest> escott,  yes. but thats what i was saying
<Quest> escott,   text_1..txt.odt  as it falls in *_1.*
<ovejanegra> Fuzzles, I did that and it worked. thank you! but then i got some weird messages in the terminal. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1645693/ Can anyone tell me what it means?
<escott> chadams42, grep chadams /etc/group
<chadams42> sudo:x:27:chadams
<chadams42> www-data:x:33:chadams,www-data
<chadams42> chadams:x:1000:kelly,www-data
<escott> Quest, try '*_1\.*' then
<Quest> it says $ find -name *_1.* -delete
<Quest> <Quest> find: paths must precede expression: text_1.txt.odt
<chadams42> ugh, sorry all, probably should have PM'ed that
<Quest> escott,   text_1.txt.odt  as it falls in *_1.*
<Quest> *
<MoPac> [GVFS mount question] Hello - can anyone here help me get a Gigolo-connected ftp volume  mounted in /home or another user folder? gvfs-fuse is running butlocation doesn't appear in /hom/****/.gvfs
<escott> Quest, find <you need a path here> <you need a quote here>*_1<this might need to be \. not just .>*<another quote here> -delete
<Quest> escott,  is it taking . as a regular expression?
<Fuzzles> ovejanegra, im not sure when i use that to move files it gives me errors purely because i close the terminal did you do that or close the program when your done?
<escott> Quest, find <you need a path here> -name <you need a quote here>*_1<this might need to be \. not just .>*<another quote here> -delete
<escott> chadams42, then chadams42 is not in developer. grep developer /etc/group
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there a way to extract .vce files on Ubuntu?
<ovejanegra> i dont think so
<Quest> escott,  i am already in that directory. so path is not needed. is it?
<chadams42> escott: developer:x:1003:www-data,developer
<escott> Quest, yes it is needed. thats what find keeps telling you
<ovejanegra> maybe its because my hdd is flawed
<Fuzzles> ovejanegra, i wouldnt worry tbh
<yourimym1> hello , i have a problem with my vga driver it's {geforce GT N620 "core edition" 2gb ddr3} , and i tried noueveau but it runs too slow , the i've tried nvidia-current updates and the propritly drive , binary one also , but my desktop vanished after that , then i had to fresh install noueva again , what should i do , btw i tried manually install the driver then i've messed up my pc , and had to re-install , what should i do  to get the right vga that works f
<escott> chadams42, and groups developer doesn't print out "www-data developer"
<escott> chadams42, sorry got that backwards.
<chadams42> escott: it prints "developer : chadams developer"
<escott> chadams42, looks ok. groups seems to be confused
<escott> chadams42, or groups is somehow out of sync with /etc/groups
<Quest> escott,  /media/work/test$ find -name '*_1.*' -ls            is ok?
<escott> chadams42, because www-data and developer are the only users in developer group
<escott> Quest, NO
<sandeepr> i get a SIOCADDRT: No such process while adding a static route via the route add -net command, googled around and am not finding defintive way to add the route
<yashi> how do i force one of my displays to 60hz? xrandr lists its compatible if i type xrandr. but im not sure what the name of the display is
<chadams42> escott: I was thinking to remove all groups, then add developer to www-data
<sandeepr> any one can please help?
<escott> Quest, <find . -name '*_1.*'>  or <find . -name '*_1\.*'> i'm not sure which one
<Quest> how about $ find /media/work/test -name '*_1.*' -ls
<escott> Quest, thats ok
<chadams42> escott: so developers can edit the web files under /www
<escott> chadams42, you can't add groups to groups
<chadams42> developer is a user
<escott> chadams42, i think you are confused by the fact that on ubuntu many users have a group of the same name, but its not a recursive structure
<chadams42> escott: yea that is cinfusing
<escott> chadams42, I'm going to start appending a "U" to every user and a "G" to every group. this is not how it appears in the system though
<escott> chadams42, suppose that chadamsU is a member of chadamsG and developerG
<escott> chadams42, further suppose that developerU is a member of www-dataG
<escott> chadams42, suppose a file is owned by www-dataU:www-dataG. then members of www-dataG can edit that file
<unknownFreq> Hello there. Anyone familiar with the PHC cup undervolt module?
<unknownFreq> cup = cpu
<escott> chadams42, those individuals include: www-dataU and developerU, but does not (and cannot) include developerG because groups cannot be members of groups
<escott> chadams42, so chadamsU who is a member of developerG is unaffected by the membership of developerU in www-dataG
<chadams42> escott: so I would need to www-dataG to chadamsU to allow chadamsU to edit the files
<escott> chadams42, yes "sudo usermod -a -G www-dataG chadamsU" (and of course removing U/G in the actual command)
<ozzloy> escott, yay, it's fixed!
<escott> ozzloy, cant remember what it was but good!
<yourimym1> hi , is any one familiar with nvidia driver issues ?
<DoWhileGeek> I like the sleek as phuck design of macbook, does it play nice with ubuntu?
<ozzloy> escott, logging in to my account graphically.  it was my .profile.  had a typo
<DoWhileGeek> macbook pro/air
<escott> !language | DoWhileGeek
<ubottu> DoWhileGeek: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DoWhileGeek> escott: I have no idea what your talking about
<krilkov> Can someone help please? I lost in lubuntu, the win equivilant of a task bar, how do I get it back?
<Quest> escott,  thanks
<Quest> escott,  what do dedup tools do precisly, compare bytes?
<escott> DoWhileGeek, "easy as ph..."
<escott> Quest, essentially
<escott> !dedup
<escott> Quest, there was a good one, if i can find it again
<DoWhileGeek> escott: isnt even a word dude
<Quest> escott,  so the theory is that two files cannot have exactly the same number of "bytes" if they are not duplicatis
<escott> !info fslint | Quest
<ubottu> Quest: fslint (source: fslint): Utility collection to find and fix common errors in file storage. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.42-2 (quantal), package size 125 kB, installed size 746 kB
<escott> DoWhileGeek, thats true of most curse words
<idodeisuke> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jtek-live> escott, here is that output, sorry for the delay:
<jtek-live> luninux@LuninuXOS:~$ sudo parted -l Model: ATA INTEL SSDSA2M080 (scsi) Disk /dev/sda: 80.0GB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B Partition Table: gpt  Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name  Flags  1      1049kB  500MB   499MB                         bios_grub  2      500MB   1000MB  500MB   ext2  3      1000MB  3048MB  2048MB  linux-swap(v1)  4      3048MB  80.0GB  77.0GB  btrfs   Error: /dev/sr0: unrecognised d
<Quest> escott,  so the theory is that two files cannot have exactly the same number of "bytes" if they are not duplicates*
<idodeisuke> !info moo
<ubottu> Package moo does not exist in quantal
<chadams42> escott: what were those commands again so new files get right group permissions in folders
<Quest> escott,  so fslint does that?
<escott> !paste | jtek-live
<ubottu> jtek-live: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<escott> chadams42, you want to setgid on the folder(s) and possibly setuid as well
<Oneill> so, my hdd were failing and tried to replace them (raid 1 setup), i replaced one drive and it synced properly, then i tried to replace the other one (expecting the new one already had the proper mirror) but i only get a blinking cursos when i try to boot... any ideias?
<escott> chadams42, only on folders though. not on files
<escott> Oneill, you probably never installed the bootloader on the other drive
<jtek-live>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14	luninux@LuninuXOS:~$ sudo parted -l Model: ATA INTEL SSDSA2M080 (scsi) Disk /dev/sda: 80.0GB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B Partition Table: gpt  Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name  Flags  1      1049kB  500MB   499MB                         bios_grub  2      500MB   1000MB  500MB   ext2  3      1000MB  3048MB  2048MB  linux-swap(v1)  4      3048MB  80.0GB  77.0G
<jtek-live> I feel like a newb
<escott> jtek-live, not going to read that formated like that. paste.ubuntu.com
<jtek-live> pastebin automatically pastes the content in?
<escott> jtek-live, no you have to paste it to the website and then send us the link
<Oneill> escott, probably not...
<escott> !info pastebinit | jtek-live
<ubottu> jtek-live: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<jtek-live> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1645844/
<Oneill> trying to boot from ubuntu livecd
<escott> !grub | Oneill you can just follow the "lost grub after installing windows" instructions
<ubottu> Oneill you can just follow the "lost grub after installing windows" instructions: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Oneill> thanks
<Oneill> will ry that
<jtek-live> I'm sorry for needing the hand holding there
<SuperLag> jtek-live: everyone starts somewhere. If you keep this up, one day you will help in answering the questions. :)
<Quest> escott,  busy?
<root___> Hienosti vaihtuu porukka
<Oneill> escott, still works for ubuntu server right?
<escott> Quest, fslint is just a nice gui to deal with various things that happen with files. dedup is one of the tools
<technojabber> Can i install 2 Linux distros on a computer running xp 735MB of ram
<Quest> hm
<Quest> escott,  so the theory is that two files cannot have exactly the same number of "bytes" if they are not duplicates*
<escott> Quest, but it is file level dedup so they have to be exactly identical
<Quest> escott, identical is by size or by name?
<escott> Quest, in contents, the name is not a part of the file
<Quest> escott,  what do you mean by file level? it does not entertains folders?
<Quest> escott, ok
<escott> Quest, there is block level dedup which can deal with a file which is a copy of the other but maybe with some additional stuff added at the end.
<kraftman> hola
<kraftman> kien esta por ahi
<Pici> !es | kraftman
<ubottu> kraftman: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Quest> escott,  i see
<kraftman> estoy haciendo pruebas
<kraftman> para irc
<kraftman> adios
<scotta3234> I'm installing 12.10 on a laptop with two drives. Installer wont create the / partition larger than 8587MB. Any ideas?
<scotta3234> on a 32 gig SSD drive
<escott> scotta3234, what is the output of "sudo parted -l"
<escott> !paste | scotta3234
<ubottu> scotta3234: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jtek-live> Thanks SuperLag
<scotta3234> escott, can't run it right now as I'm doing the install. I can confirm that gparted was showing the full size as I deleted all partitions.
<scotta3234> escott, so it was just a unformatted 28gig partition (according to gparted) on the SSD where I was trying to install
<jtek-live> escott, I'm noticing that the bios_grup partition required for btrfs does not have the boot flag set. I assume setting this flag will not hurt anything?
<samar> hai
<Quest> escott,  by the way, there can be a possiblity that two files are not duplicates but have exactly the same size in exact bits?
<samar> need help?
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jtek-live> ok, I am going to try setting that flag and reboot off the live system here. I'll chat with you all from jtek thanks!
<jtek> Correction, I left the bios_grub flag on that partition and enabled the boot flag on /boot
<PoolShark_> so I'm having a library problem or something
<PoolShark_> http://pastebin.com/DijUK51H
<TheLordOfTime> PoolShark_, you may want ##programming
<escott> jtek, bootable flags seldom matter for most bioses
<escott> jtek, also bios_grub is the bootable partition not /boot
<Quest> there can be a possiblity that two files are not duplicates but have exactly the same size in exact bits/bytes? so how do checksum apps point duplicates
<escott> Quest, the whole point of dedup is if you have two copies of the same contents under two different names
<daniear> hi
<PoolShark_> TheLordOfTime: this problem is specific to Ubuntu it seems... the linked example works fine on Debian, Slack, and even older versions of Ubuntu... it's an issue with 12.04, not a programming issue in general
<escott> Quest, dedups use checksums to speed up the identification of possible duplicates and then do a time consuming bit for bit comparison after candidates have been identified
<heywood> hi all. installed fail2ban, sshguard, and denyhosts on a server running ssh. if i have /etc/sshguard/whitelist and /var/lib/denyhosts/allowed-hosts set up correctly, is there any reason to have sshd: ALL: ALLOW in hosts.allow?
<jtek> escott, interesting, so even though the flag says grub_bios that technically means its bootable? Not sure why I cant get it to boot... The first install I did, I only had the grub_bios partition and the / partition. The second go I did as previously stated but also included /boot as a separate partition. Obviously the change I just made to add /boot as bootable made no significant difference.
<daniear> escott, just do dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<daniear> will fix any issue u have
<escott> jtek, bootable is a meaningless flag. some bioses care and will only allow the mbr bootloader to access within the flagged bootable partitions
<Quest> escott,  so every file has a checksum?
<jtek> escott, got it
<Quest> escott,  what is checksum
<escott> jtek, such a bios would see grub stage 1 in the mbr accessing the grub_bios partition and would demand that grub_bios be bootable
<daniear> Quest, dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<IdleOne> thought so
<TheLordOfTime> PoolShark_, mind if i borrow your code and test on a 12.04 system?
<Quest> daniear whats that
<PoolShark_> TheLordOfTime: sure, that'd be great. That'll tell me if it's just my particualar instance of 12.04
<genii-around> !danger | Quest
<ubottu> Quest: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<IdleOne> Quest: do not run that command
<heywood> Quest: that's a bot or some idiot trying to get you to trash one of your hard drive partitions.
<escott> Quest, its computed from the contents. a small change in the contents will cause a large change in the output. the checksum length is usually a fixed length 40characters and up to some reasonably long length
<escott> Quest, try it with md5sum or sha1sum to get a feel for it
<Quest> IdleOne,  genii-around  what it will do
<heywood> Quest: it will overwrite a good chunk of your hard drive with random data.
<IdleOne> Quest: it will format your hard drive and leave it blank, essentially putting you in a creak without a paddle
<Quest> escott,  i see
<genii-around> Quest: It will erase your hard drive
<Quest> escott,  so every file has a checksum present?
<IdleOne> actually heywood's description is more accurate, same outcome though.
<Quest> IdleOne,  heywood  any no chances of recovery?
<escott> Quest, there are many different checksums. it has to be computed though
<IdleOne> Quest: correct
<Quest> escott,  so checksum has to be manuly created. every file does not has it already?
<jtek> escott, the bios_grub partition does not have a recognized file system. Just grasping at straws here
<heywood> Quest: if you overwrite the main partition of your hard drive (/dev/sda) with random data (that's what /dev/urandom produces), it is essentially impossible to recover.
<escott> jtek, its not a filesystem
<escott> jtek, on msdos/mbr partitioned disks there is some unused space after the mbr but before the first partition
<chriscalip> i am out of ideas with this one.. on /etc/hosts i added a ip and domain pair... i can reach the ip. but i am still not able to reach the domain.. even though on ping i see  :    ping  domain.com (ip.xxx.x.x)
<escott> jtek, grub uses that space for some data it needs to be able to start
<escott> jtek, said space does not exist on a gpt disk. so grub needs a small partition on which to dump that code
<TheLordOfTime> PoolShark_, i can replicate the problem but i can't find a solution, but the library its supposed to be in does "exist", perhaps its a bug in 12.04 (i'm looking)
<jtek> Escott, correct, the mbr space has no discernable filesystem in windows, however when installing with btrfs as the partition type the partition in ubiquity informed that I had to create a bios_grub partition of 200-500MB. When creating the partition that file system was selectable. I had assumed parted would list this as a unique file system. From the sounds if it, this is really just unallocated space used for the bootloader. If thats t
<escott> jtek, thats ridiculously large 1MB is sufficient for grub_bios
<jtek> Escott, hahahaha nice.... I will reinstall with 1MB and / as btrfs with no separate /boot partition. Thanks for all the information.
<escott> jtek, no
<escott> jtek, you might still need a /boot. thats another matter entirely
<escott> jtek, grub_bios is there because grub needs space after the mbr which is not present on a gpt disk
<escott> jtek, /boot is there in case grub cant find the kernel and initramfs on the btrfs partition
<escott> jtek, if your grub version does not support btrfs then you need an ext-series /boot for grub to be able to start the kernel
<each1> I could use some help with an installation issue.  brand new asus laptop, nvidia geforce 670m, booting a livecd or liveusb, it displays the ubuntu splash screen but apparently can't start X and drops me at a console prompt.  this is true for both 12.10 and 12.04.  I wasn't expecting to get full performance out of nvidia without updating the driver after install, but I can't even get vga-level graphics at this point and I don't know of a way to do a desktop instal
<jtek> Escott, I did read that as of 12.04 (I think) the ext2 /boot was no longer required and grub should be able to read from btrfs. Also, if I reformat the drive in MBR format (only 80GB don't really need to go GPT) that should eliminate the need for grub_bios space?
<jtek> escott, or am I way off?
<escott> jtek, yes if you have msdos partition you would not need a grub_bios. but that raises the question why did you have gpt partition in the first place?
<jtek> Escott, it was the default selected option when reformatting my drive and I ran with it.
<AndIrc___> hello I just installed ubuntu on my alienware 17x 3r and the wireless was working perfect until new updates was installed and I made restart. can someone help me ?
<amaivsimau> wht?
<escott> jtek, ok. well make sure to use (g)parted to change the partition table type and not fdisk
<scotta3234> I am installing ubuntu on a machine with 1 HD and 1 SSD. I want to put / on SSD but the installer wont let me make it larger than 8587MB. Any ideas?
<sonOfRa> How would you partition your file system if you had an SSD and a HDD, where the HDD is in a bay slot that sometimes needs to be replaced by a DVD Drive?
<jtek> escott, for curiosity's sake why not fdisk or cfdisk?
<sonOfRa> SSD on /, HDD on /data? Or has anyone had a better idea?
<escott> jtek, fdisk is basically abandonware. it won't delete the gpt structures and will leave you with a messed up table
<escott> sonOfRa, depends on what your goals are
<jtek> escott, got it, thanks a ton!
<escott> sonOfRa, faster boot? faster login? faster loading of grand theft auto? what do you want to be faster?
<sonOfRa> mainly boot, stuff like eclipse, etc
<AndIrc___> can someone help me pls. when I just installed ubuntu wireless was working perfect and when I installed the updates it stopped working. can someone help me pls
<escott> sonOfRa, in that case / should be on the SSD
<escott> sonOfRa, /var. /home can be on the HDD
<genii-around> Basically anything but swap on the SSD unless you want to manually trim it all the time
<sonOfRa> Well, the problem with /home is, that the HDD would be in a bay, and will sometimes be temporarily replaced by a DVD drive
<escott> sonOfRa, then everything needs to be on the SSD
<sonOfRa> Then I would have no /home anymore. So I thought of mounting the HDD on /var and /data, where /data stores files similar to a homedir
<efialtis> hello,anyone that can offer me some helP?
<escott> sonOfRa, except for things like your music collection
<sonOfRa> might just have to figure out which files I will need, and which I won't need. Is that reasonable at all?
<sonOfRa> I guess the uses of the DVD drive will be limited to burning/ripping music/dvds
<genii-around> efialtis: If you describe first your problem, then perhaps
<efialtis> i have problem with my wireless
<efialtis> i bought a new laptop
<AndIrc___> genii-around can u help me please then. my wireless is not working after I installed the updates
<efialtis> which was with ubuntu preinstalled
<efialtis> it was 11.04 version so i installed 12.04
<efialtis> everything ok except wireless
<efialtis> any ideas?
<genii-around> AndIrc___ and efialtis ... if you are the same person then please use only one name to talk to me, otherwise it becomes quite confusing
<AndIrc___> we are nit sam eperson .. lol
<efialtis> how can i do wit?
<AndIrc___> I am talking to u from my phobe cause I dont have wireless
<genii-around> efialtis: You did not go 11.04 to 11.10 and then to 12.04, but just installed 12.04 ?
<efialtis> lol...
<efialtis> i just installed 12.04
<efialtis> for begging
<efialtis> to have a clear install
<PoolShark_> TheLordOfTime: thanks for trying it... I'd have to think that a bug like that would have very high visibility by now
<AndIrc___> I installed ubuntu fresh 12.04 wireless was working and after updates it stoped working
<efialtis> when i was at 11.04 the wireless was ok but now not..
<genii-around> AndIrc___: Can you connect by wired connection on that machine?
<AndIrc___> let me tey 1 sex
<genii-around> efialtis: Please put into pastebin results from these commands: sudo lshw -C network     and: lspci -nn
<genii-around> efialtis: And then to give the URL of the pastebin so I can go see what it says there
<efialtis> ok what is pastebin?
<kostkon> !paste | efialtis
<ubottu> efialtis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<escott> PoolShark_, no issues linking that on debian here
 * jhutchins_wk speculates that a pastebin might be a bit difficult if networking is broken.
<AndIrc___> yes I can connect to the internet with the cable
<genii-around> AndIrc___: OK, so same instructions as I just gave, please
<genii-around> AndIrc___:  eg:  Please put into pastebin results from these commands: sudo lshw -C network and: lspci -nn
<AndIrc___> I will join the irc from mu pc
<AndIrc___> cause from the phone I cannot do anuthink
<escott> PoolShark_, its a little strange that you are casting x to double. i wonder if removing that would make a difference.
<efialtis> ok here is the first command
<efialtis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1646182/
<efialtis> hope i did that correct
<genii-around> efialtis: Yes :)
<genii-around> efialtis: So in this case it's the second interface, the RALink we are interested in, since it says "unclaimed"
<genii-around> efialtis: I still need now the: lspci -nn      for the vendor:device code for that RALink now
<camfrye> join #gphoto
<MoPac> [GVFS mount question] Hello - can anyone here help me get a Gigolo-connected ftp volume  mounted in /home or another user folder? gvfs-fuse is running butloc ation doesn't appear in /home/****/.gvfs
<genii-around> Work, returning 2-3 minutes, apologies
<efialtis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1646194/
<efialtis> now?
<christophoros> genii-around
<christophoros> u want in pastebin? i am AndIrc___
<iceroot> does the 12.04 server iso offer sw-raid during installation?
<efialtis> genni around,did you get the last command?
<christophoros> Genii-around here are the 2 commands :     http://pastebin.com/vxd7zeH2           &                           http://pastebin.com/K7zG0mbW
<genii-around> Bak
<christophoros> wb:)
<genii-around> efialtis, christophoros Reading
<efialtis> ok
<christophoros> thanks
<genii-around> efialtis: Preliminary searching shows you may have a more complicated issue. Please stand by.
<efialtis> ok mate,thanks a lot
<styol> Hey there. Does anyone by chance have any recommendations for multiple server code deployment or remote control of a fleet of ubuntu servers? Any input would be great
<genii-around> !b43 | christophoros   ...Please try this
<ubottu> christophoros   ...Please try this: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<christophoros> 1 sec
<escott> styol, there are lots... ive heard of puppet some
<escott> styol, you might try #ubuntu-server to see if they have more experience
<genii-around> efialtis: Odd,  it was working in 11.04 you say?
<yourimym1>  hello , i have a problem with my vga driver it's {geforce GT N620 "core edition" 2gb ddr3} , and i tried noueveau but it runs too slow , the i've tried nvidia-current updates and the propritly drive , binary one also , but my desktop vanished after that , then i had to fresh install noueva again , what should i do , btw i tried manually install the driver then i've messed up my pc , and had to re-install , what should i do  to get the right vga that works 
<efialtis> yes,working good
<genii-around> efialtis: I'm finding you are needing the rt3290sta driver but it seems not to be included yet
<styol> escott: awesome, thanks a bunch
<mehdi> guys how can i re-enable pulseaudio bar in the panle?
<timoguin> Does anyone know how to disable the "Record your encryption passphrase" notification that pops up after adding a user with an encrypted home directory? The reason I'm asking is because I'm writing a script to add users and record the passphrase automatically. Don't want my users to see the popup.
<christophoros> genii-around shall i restart the pc now ?
<efialtis> so what i have to do now? :S
<styol> escott: I've checked out puppet for a bit, pretty nutty elaborate but possibly what is needed indeed
<escott> timoguin, then how on earth are they to ever decrypt their directory?
<genii-around> christophoros: Did all the steps successfully complete?
<christophoros> i think so
<timoguin> escott: They won't. IT will do it because we'll have the passphrase recorded ourselves.
<escott> timoguin, nm. i get it your script will do it for them
<genii-around> efialtis: If you feel brave, you can make the the driver manually: http://askubuntu.com/questions/253632/wireless-ralink-rt3290-not-working-on-asus
<escott> timoguin, i thought you were running the script on their behalf or something
<genii-around> christophoros: Then I would say yes :)
<genii-around> efialtis: ( the instructions would be the same for 12.04 and 12.10 )
<christophoros> no need to restart
<christophoros> its fixed
<christophoros> :)
<christophoros> Thanks alot
<efialtis> i feel brave but this link talk about asus and i have hp laptop..
<FloodBot1> christophoros: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii-around> christophoros: You're welcome
<genii-around> efialtis: The crucial thing is the vendor:devic e code, which is 1814:3290
<genii-around> ( not the laptop make, etc )
<defiantredpill> I have an issue with my new mouse, I don't know how to swap 2 of the buttons(middle and special) as xinput classifies the special one as KeyClass and not a ButtonClass. (key[133]=down, the super key)
<efialtis> one last question.How can something working on a "last year" version and now not?
<escott> defiantredpill, you probably couldnt at least not easily
<defiantredpill> i was afraid of that
<squ1d> Anyone know why using pptp vpn on Ubuntu 12.04 will hang while under higher traffic loads with "pppd[17745]: Protocol-Reject for unsupported protocol 0xd"
<genii-around> efialtis: There was a bunch of stuff changed since then
<christophoros> genii-around i have 1 more hard disk in my pc witch i cannot see how can u mount it ?
<efialtis> hmmmm,so i have to find 11.04 and give it a try
<squ1d> when on 11.04 pptp will stay connected for days
<genii-around> christophoros: Can you pastebin output of sudo fdisk -l  ?
<squ1d> or was 11.04 the last known good version of ubuntu?
<Peyam> 10.10 lts
<Peyam> 10.04 lts
<efialtis> anyway,thanks a lot genii-around!i start downloading the 11.04 again.Good night and  really thx again!
<genii-around> efialtis: Best luck!
<christophoros> http://pastebin.com/BuNLDbFQ
 * squ1d pulls hair out
<genii-around> christophoros: So something like: make a directory in media called maybe in this case sdb1:   sudo mkdir /media/sdb1       then: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<squ1d> Protocol-Reject for unsupported protocol 0xfe87
<squ1d> anyone seen this with pptp/pppd client?
<squ1d> i've searched google for several months now with no solution
<christophoros> genii-around thanks alot
<squ1d> started with Ubuntu 12.04
<squ1d> my 11.04 machine works great
<genii-around> christophoros: If it says something like "must specify filesystem" or so, then install package ntfsprogs then try again
<squ1d> Help!
<matlock> so
<christophoros> genii-around Thanks alot
<matlock> say i wanna build ubuntu
<matlock> with the android kernel
<matlock> how would i go about that...
<genii-around> christophoros: You're welcome.
<cgermann> Squ1d could you be a bit more spasiffic?
<christophoros> genii-around how can i identify my graphics card and install the drivers ? cause i have 2 graphics cards.. 1 onboard and 1 ATI raedeon
<genii-around> matlock: You'd probably want to ask them in #android-dev
<yeehaw> squ1d: http://askubuntu.com/questions/144456/pptp-connection-disconnect
<squ1d> cgermann: I use Ubuntu 12.04 desktop with a pptp vpn
<squ1d> cgermann: works fine on older ubuntu versions but now is very intermittent
<kingbeast> christophoros, just go with the ati graphics
<christophoros> genii-around yes but how i find the drivers ?
<fluvvell> stupid question, when attempting to update a 10.04.4 LTS to 120.04.1 desktop using CDROM is Booting the CD the only option, as autorun.inf seems to be only for windows wubi.exe?
<matlock> why not ubuntu-dev or here genii-around
<squ1d> yeehaw: i tried all of that to no avail
<squ1d> yeehaw: nothing worked, turned off all compression, etc
<genii-around> christophoros: In that case just to run the jockey or jockey-gtk and install the restricted drivers
<matlock> i mean technically, this is ubuntu related considering 'ubuntu for phones' uses the same kernel as whatever android version they built it on
<squ1d> pptp very buggy on 12.04 and i've tried all google has to offer
<squ1d> about to switch distros since I need this vpn connection
<Ez0v3rR1d3> i am trying to find a program equivalent or adobe after effects on my lubuntu system any ideas
<genii-around> matlock: Because if you were trying to compile an android kernel from in Ubuntu thats where you would go. If you're trying to comile an Ubuntu kernel from in side android, then #android-dev is the right place instead
<matlock> no
<chiliblue> Running 12.04 lts and alacarte crashes on me when I try and add a app to it? Can anyone help me figure out why this is happening
<matlock> i wanna compile an android kernel FOR ubuntu
<matlock> not IN
<christophoros> genii-around its the Additional drivers from ubuntu software center right ?
<genii-around> matlock: Well, conceivably ask in bothe places then
<genii-around> christophoros: Yes, exactly
<christophoros> genii-around trying it
<Ez0v3rR1d3> genii-around got a question can u help
<cgermann> squ1d i have never used that vpn but i hate saying this but i found OpenSUSE or redhat to be better at VPN connections
<genii-around> Ez0v3rR1d3: Depends on the question
<squ1d> cgermann: hehe, but i like my desktop!!
<bazhang> !equivalents | Ez0v3rR1d3 have a look
<ubottu> Ez0v3rR1d3 have a look: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<squ1d> cgermann: about to reinstall with mint or other
<Ez0v3rR1d3> ok thanks
<yeehaw> squ1d: No option to use openvpn or something?
<genii-around> matlock: It is also just recommended to me that you may want to try in #ubuntu-arm
<squ1d> yeehaw: working on that actually but i use pptp for many devices for its simplicity
<cgermann> squ1d mint inharets the same VPN issues from ubuntu
<squ1d> cgermann: thats what I'm afraid of
<squ1d> same repos
<matlock> genii-around, thx man
<squ1d> http://askubuntu.com/questions/144456/pptp-connection-disconnect <- i've tried everything here and same thing
<fluvvell> nearst, are you online?
<Ez0v3rR1d3> no help there genni any other ideas that may help me out
<squ1d> pptp worked great on 9.10, 11.04 and my android devices.  12.04 changed something
<squ1d> i'm beginning to think it has something to do with the newer 3.2.x kernel
<chiliblue> ok on bugs.launchpad.net found my bug already reported. Status says fix released. How do I get the fix
<chiliblue> ?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/1145/is-there-an-alternative-to-adobe-aftereffects  Ez0v3rR1d3 read this
<jhutchins_wk> squ1d: It's not all the same repos - if it were, it'd just be debian.
<squ1d> jhutchins_wk: ok, I thought mint used same repos & packages just different desktop look & feel
<pfb-enseq> Hello, all. I'm running Tomcat 7 (7.0.26.0) w/ OpenJDK Java Runtime Environment 1.7.0_09 on Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS. I installed Tomcat using apt-get and things seemed to be working fine. However, once I rebooted the server I can't access Tomcat (from localhost or the LAN). When I issue "/etc/init.d//tomcat7 status" it reports that the "Tomcat servlet engine is running with pid 1342". When I issue
<pfb-enseq> "lsof -i TCP:8080" it shows that its listening. Status of ufw is inactive. Any ideas? (FWIW, I submitted this over in #tomcat but no one's home)
<jhutchins_wk> squ1d: Some of them are the same, some things aren't.  It's probably worth trying at least.
<ikonia> pfb-enseq: telnet to locahost 8080
<jhutchins_wk> squ1d: debian might regress the bugs that are in the newer distros.
<ikonia> pfb-enseq: verify that pid exists
<pfb-enseq> PID exists.
<pfb-enseq> telnet > Name or service not known
<ikonia> pfb-enseq: what command did you use exactly
<pfb-enseq> telnet localhost:8080
<ikonia> pfb-enseq: that's not what I said
<ikonia> pfb-enseq: please look at what I said do
<Ez0v3rR1d3> pfb-enseq
<Ez0v3rR1d3> got a question
<pfb-enseq> I don't know how to do that - what command should I use?
<ikonia> pfb-enseq: telnet localhost 8080
<squ1d> jhutchins_wk: does mint use the same network-manager-pptp like Ubuntu?
<pfb-enseq> Figured it out
<pfb-enseq> Connection refuesed
<ikonia> pfb-enseq: so it's not listening
<ikonia> or something is blocking you
<pfb-enseq> \ufw is inactive.
<pfb-enseq> Only thing that changed was that I rebooted the server.
<squ1d> pfb-enseq: check iptables -L -n too
<jhutchins_wk> squ1d: No idea.  Ask mint.
<pfb-enseq> I see nothing in the output from iptables indicating anything at all about 8080. Everything's zeroes.
<ikonia> pfb-enseq: zero is "all interfaces"
<ikonia> eg: 0.0.0.0 is everything
<jhutchins_wk> pfb-enseq: Can you connect to localhost?
<ikonia> pfb-enseq: stop tomcat and re-run the test
<ikonia> pfb-enseq: (the telnet test)
<pfb-enseq> I am SSH'd into the system. Apache responds locally and from the LAN.
<ikonia> if it still says connection refused something is stopping you getting to the daemon
<pfb-enseq> I stopped tomcat and tried telnet again w/ same result - Connection refused.
<ikonia> pfb-enseq: ok, so something is blocking you
<squ1d> pfb-enseq: you can try flushing your iptables rules too especially if the default INPUT Policy is DENY, switch to ACCEPT
<ikonia> pfb-enseq: how are you starting it ?
<pfb-enseq> sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat7 start
<squ1d> pfb-enseq: you sure its running?  try "ps -ax | grep -i tomcat"
<AndIrc___> genii-around ?
<pfb-enseq> ps reports it running, yes.
<genii-around> AndIrc___: Back and forth from working, but yes, currently around for 5-10 minutes :)
<AndIrc___> genii-around I have restarted pc and now when I am in the login screen I can see the horizontal bar  with is up. but when I login I dont see any bars
<AndIrc___> genii-around I cannot do anythink.
<AndIrc___> maybe I switch off a service ?
<matlock> #ubuntu-dev
<matlock> shit
<genii-around> AndIrc___: Unfortunately I am in KDE and not Unity right now, so I cannot guide you through checking the NetworkManager and so on :(
<matlock> and then it no exist
<ikonia> matlock: drop the language
<ikonia> matlock: it's not welcome or called for
<ikonia> matlock: what do you want ?
<genii-around> matlock: -try with -devel instead of -dev
<squ1d> pfb-enseq: check your tomcat logs for anything strange
<matlock> thx
<ikonia> -devel is not for the android kernel
<ikonia> it is NOT a support channel
<matlock> sorry bout the s bomb
<sp_> bbak
<ikonia> #ubuntu-devel is for the development of the ubuntu platform
<jhutchins_wk> pfb-enseq: Does netstat -lnp | grep 8080 show tomcat listening on 8080?
<AndIrc___> genii-around u understoud my problem rho right? when I get in ubuntu I only see my desktop and nothink ealse not the two bars I cant do anythink
<jhutchins_wk> pfb-enseq: Otherwise netstat -lnp | grep tomcat and see where it IS listening.
<AndIrc___> genii-around can u explain here my problem maybe they can help me ?
<pfb-enseq> jhutchins_wk - yes it does
<genii-around> AndIrc___: This is just after you put the restricted driver for your video?
<AndIrc___> yes
<genii-around> AndIrc___: Looks like then some compositing failure ... is the ATI/AMD  fglrx one you put?
<AndIrc___> I think so
<xaxisx> hey #ubuntu, with Ubuntu for Phones -- is there plans to make it run on the iPhone (via a jailbreak mechanism or something)?
<ikonia> no
<xaxisx> what about Android phones? if not, will it just be custom ubuntu phone hardware?
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> xaxisx: try #ubuntu-phone
<xaxisx> okay, thanks
<AndIrc___> genii-around shall I reinstal ubuntu  ?
<genii-around> AndIrc___: OK.  So I would do: ctrl-alt-F1 to gain a console. Then login, and do: sudo stop lightdm && sudo apt-get remove fglrx*   && sudo start lightdm
<genii-around> AndIrc___: No reinstall yet :)
<genii-around> AndIrc___: Then alt-f7 to go back to login screen
<syntroPi> xaxisx, afaik it would use android driver architecture
<pfb-enseq> FWIW, I rebooted the server again and now I can telnet to port 8080 but still don't get any pages from browsers.
<ikonia> pfb-enseq: ok so that shows it's now listening, which is good, but something is blocking you externally
<genii-around> AndIrc___: Oh, and I suggest also:  sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old  ... apologies for not including that earlier. It may still try to load the fglrx which will no longer be there if the xorg.conf file still refers to it
<AndIrc___> genni-around it says me stop. unknown source
<syntroPi> !telnet | pfb-enseq
<ubottu> pfb-enseq: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<genii-around> AndIrc___: During which step?
<jhutchins_wk> pfb-enseq: What happens when you do GET<enter> in telnet
<syntroPi> oops sorry
<Pizza90> hi all, does anyone know if there is a good alternative to the driver manager jockey?on ubuntu 12.04 i have tons of problems with it so i'd like to remove ti and add a better manager
<AndIrc___> genni-around the first step
<jhutchins_wk> pfb-enseq: At this point I'd probably start looking at tomcat's error log, as it will probably explain why there's a connection but no content.
<genii-around> AndIrc___: Does the result of the command: apt-cache policy fglrx      show it as installed ?
<AndIrc___> genii-around yes it is install
<AndIrc___> tell me again the command maube I mistypes
<AndIrc___> cause I am from my note2 phone in here now
<genii-around> AndIrc___: OK, so then just: sudo apt-get remove fglrx        (in this case)
<pfb-enseq> Digging through tomcat log(s) now....
<AndIrc___> genii-around done
<genii-around> AndIrc___: So the entire sequence would be:  sudo stop lightdm        then: sudo apt-get remove fglrx      then: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old      then: sudo start lightdm   then: alt-f7
<AndIrc___> genii-around it says me stop:unknown instance
<genii-around> AndIrc___: If it says that when you try to stop lightdm, thats fine
<genii-around> ( or if you already moved the xorg.conf successfully)
<nikrep> I have been getting into linux and a lot of the applications I use require mysql - just as a quick question is it possible to build a centralised mysql server and have the different application instances reference it?
<nikrep> of course i mean the use of multiple servers referencing a dedicated server running mysql
<blkadder> nikrep: That is generally how it works.
<AndIrc___> genii-around u are the best =)))))
<squ1d> nikrep: yes, that is pretty common
<nikrep> ok currently i have a install of mysql on each server and did think that its not really the best solution
<squ1d> nikrep: For instance, one server for web and another higher powered one for mysql (higher cpu usage generally)
<blkadder> nikrep: Well, it depends on your needs and what you are using it for...
<blkadder> Best is a very relative term.
<christophoros> genii-around Thanks alot it worked i just had to start the last one
<genii-around> AndIrc___: So you are back up to your original desktop once again?
<christophoros> genii-around yes it worked perfectly
<genii-around> christophoros: :) Cool
<nikrep> at present only for two separate applications, one of them being mediawiki - ill check the documentation again to see how to configure the application to reference an external mysql
<christophoros> genii-around how can i see now if my ATI card is installed and not the Intel on board ?
<nikola> Hello, I have a problem with ath9k. Signal is very weak (I have to next to router to see it). nohwcrypt=1 and compiling compat-wireless did not fix my problem.  System information dump http://paste.ubuntu.com/1646573/. Any help would be appreciated.
<nikrep> thanks for the quick responces
<genii-around> christophoros: I think that setting would be in your motherboard BIOS, whether to use the onboard or not as default
<AcidRain2012> 502 bad gateway. how can i go about analyzing this issue?
<AcidRain2012> i just moved houses so i have a new isp
<christophoros> genii-around : ill go check it now
<christophoros> genii-around : ill keep u posted if u are on :)
<seferis> Hi all! I just did apt-get install for oracle-java7-installer. but the application says jdk, jre... are these two the same as what i've installed?
<tad-pole> seferis  Java Development Kit, Java Runtime Environment
<AcidRain2012> 502 bad gateway. how can i go about analyzing this issue?
<tad-pole> One for making one for running
<NewbieBodhi> hello
<NewbieBodhi> does anyone know how i can view the charakters ä,ö,ü, and ß in my c programms?
<pdiddles03> I need some help with a triple boot macbook pro
<NewbieBodhi> i set terminal and editor to UTF-8 but it don't works
<jerm1027> I would like help setting up a network printer. Specifically, I'm getting an error about services not running for network detection
<NewbieBodhi> only shows a (?) in a circle
<jacklk_> Hi, I'm having a strange issue with my Nvidia GT 610 card - it seems to be locked to a constant 60FPS, how can I change that?
<jerm1027> @jacklk Disable V-sync
<jacklk_> I have...
<pdiddles03> I installed ubuntu on my macbookpro 8,2
<aksel633> seferis: JRE --> Java Runtime Environment (Java execution environment), JDK --> The Java Development Kit
<jacklk_> I still only get 60FPS *exactly* no matter what game I play.
<pdiddles03> and now, after rebulding the mbr, windows sits at the "starting windows" screen and does nothing
<Elysium> is there any way to reset NickServ password?
<jacklk_> Some games I should be getting over 100FPS.
<jerm1027> what about games where you should get below 60FPS?
<jacklk_> jerm1027: I suppose I would get less...
<Pici> jacklk_: sounds like its just being constrained by your refresh rate, which is normal.
<MB_wrk> Okay, so I need some help resizing my LVM partition.
<jacklk_> Pici: It works fine on Windows...
<jerm1027> What's your monitor's refresh rate?
<jacklk_> uhm..
<AcidRain2012> 502 bad gateway. how can i go about analyzing this issue?
<jacklk_> Pici: I can't find out, no website will tell me.
<malik_> hi all, How can i completely disable password authentication in ubuntu 10.10. This question might sound silly but i think there is some hardware problem and i can not do sudo. It needs me to do dozens of attempts before the password is accepted. So i want to disable the password authentication at all.
<malik_> can anyone help me please?
<jacklk_> However, I get the FPS I should do on Windows.
<pdiddles03> HHHHEELLLLOOO?
<genii-around> AcidRain2012: Did you manually configure your connection or is it just using dhcp from the router/modem/other ?
<AcidRain2012> genii-around: i manually configured
<AcidRain2012> it was just working, but i did the updates and it started this again
<AcidRain2012> could it be my domain hosting? i use godaddy
<jacklk_> Pici: jerm1027: do you think my monitor has issues with Linux?
<pdiddles03> uesless!
<Pici> jacklk_: You know you won't be able to see any higher FPS because your monitor simply doesn't refresh any faster than that, right?
<jacklk_> Pici: yeah
<Pici> jacklk_: even if it says you're getting a higher FPS
<jacklk_> I need to find a solution to fix this though
<genii-around> AcidRain2012: So this is a physical machine or some VM at GoDaddy ?
<jacklk_> is my monitor generally not fully compatible with Linux? I've never heard of drivers for monitors
<AcidRain2012> genii-around: this is a physical machine. godaddy points to my machine
<AcidRain2012> "502 bad gateway - response error a bad response was received from another proxy server or the destination origin server" is the full error
<DeadWeasel> How to get the janitor to actually RUN in 12.04 LTS?
<malik_> can anyone help me please with the authentication failure problem?
<genii-around> AcidRain2012: Are you trying to reach this machine from another machine inside the same network?
<AcidRain2012> genii-around: could you tell me wher ethere is a log of this on my box so i can get more information?
<Cogboy> I'm having webcam problems. When I use Cheese, it works fine, but if I try to use it on something like Omegle, the camera goes missing.
<AcidRain2012> genii-around: no, im trying to reach it from my phone. it was just working right before i did updates
<jacklk_> Pici: the refresh rate is 60HZ
<deav> How do I re run the setup network configuration script on ubuntu server 12.04 with the installation disk in the cdrom?
<genii-around> AcidRain2012: Since it can't make it to your box, what log would that box have?
<AcidRain2012> genii-around: i just connected my phone to the network, and it gavve me an "Unable to Connect" error
<jacklk_> Pici: it should be much more, but I am unable to change it :(
<AcidRain2012> genii-around: well... my server is indeed returning the 502 error isnt it?
<Cogboy> Hello?Can someone PM me regarding my problem?
<AcidRain2012> genii-around: can i assume this is an issue with godaddy?
<DeadWeasel> Can anyone point me to a good quad core conkyrc?  Also for AMD graphics card?
<genii-around> AcidRain2012: Well, or maybe your router. Try checking the apache logs (assuming you are running that) which would be in /var/log/apache2/       someplace along with the regular access logs
<AcidRain2012> i already did. i didnt see anything that would indicate that apache was ever being touched by anything.
<genii-around> AcidRain2012: May want to do a traceroute from outside the network to the IP your box is supposed to be on
<genii-around> AcidRain2012: eg: is it even getting to that or some other machine fail in the middle?
<KrisB> hello. do I need non-free drivers for compiz effects?
<Cogboy> I'm having webcam problems. When I use Cheese, it works fine, but if I try to use it on something like Omegle, the camera goes missing.
<christophoros> genii-around any ideas where to download vga_switcheroo ?
<genii-around> christophoros: Sorry, no.
<AcidRain2012> genii-around: bah, wtf dude. my ip changed!
<AcidRain2012> how did this happen?
<AcidRain2012> why did it happen is the bigger question
<christophoros> genii-around i cannot switch from bios the graphics card. before on windows i could change it from insite windows
<genii-around> AcidRain2012: Are you supposed to have a static IP from your ISP?
<AcidRain2012> genii-around: yes sir
<plundra> Is there really no ident-server available in the main repository?
<genii-around> AcidRain2012: Then thats probably where the issue is
<agu10^> I set up a DNS server at my linux amazon cloud VPS ( 54.235.108.222 ). And on my virtualbox ubuntu, i set /etc/resolv.conf to use my remote DNS server. However, on the client I cannot reach google.com nor my own domains. I can reach them on the server though.
<plundra> I've tried quite hard finding one, but I can't find one. This is on precise, btw.
<genii-around> AcidRain2012: Oh, wait... you mean internal LAN ip of the box changed, or your extrnal facing IP changed?
<malik_> hi all, How can i completely disable password authentication in ubuntu 10.10. This question might sound silly but i think there is some hardware problem and i can not do sudo. It needs me to do dozens of attempts before the password is accepted. So i want to disable the password authentication at all.
<malik_> can anyone help me please with the authentication failure problem?
<AcidRain2012> external! this is some bs! they just hooked it up today and i was so happy to have internet back on. now i have to deal with this......
<OHNO> malik_: thats not a good idea, at all, in any way shape or form
<genii-around> AcidRain2012: Well, at least now you know to call!
<genii-around> *know WHO to call, rather!
<AcidRain2012> genii-around: lol yeah good point
<malik_> OHNO, i don't see any other option
<AcidRain2012> genii-around: i set my router to use a static ip, and NOT use a dynamic ip from isp. will this work?
<john_redmond> hello room
<christophoros> genii-around how can i run scripts ?
<malik_> OHNO, or may be if you can help me change the default ubuntu authenticatio system to anyother system.
<christophoros> how can i run scripts ?:)
<frvefan42> hello
<tad-pole> Hiya
<john_redmond> hi frvefan
<genii-around> christophoros: Generally ./scriptname    if it's in the same directory, with sudo in front if needs admin access
<yourimym1> hello , why after removing nvidia-current driver and get noueva back systems runs slower than the normal i've used nouevau
<genii-around> AcidRain2012: Unless you also know the specific netmask/gateway/broadcast it's better to leave it at dhcp
<christophoros> genii-around go here if you can http://asusm51ta-with-linux.blogspot.com/   i followed all steps.. on step 3 what i do ???\
<test__> hey, does anyone know how to configure pulseaudio?
<genii-around> christophoros: You would copy all the contens of that window, then paste them into a file called switch_between_cards.sh  in some directory like maybe /usr/local/bin which you should make, then issue sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/switch_between_cards.sh, then you issue: sudo /usr/local/bin/switch_between_cards.sh
<genii-around> christophoros: So first something like: sudo mkdir /usr/local   ( it may exist already ) then sudo mkdir /usr/local/bin   then gksudo gedit /usr/local/bin/switch_between_cards.sh    ...copy the contents in, save file... then sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/change_between_cards.sh
<genii-around> etc
 * genii-around goes for a coffee
<test__> hey, does anyone know how to configure pulseaudio?
<kostkon> test__, what's your problem
<test__> well, i can't use my mic
<kostkon> test__, what do you mean by that
<test__> it's all fine without pulseaudio
<test__> it's mute
<test__> i mean it's deaf
<test__> i checked in alsamixer
<test__> and it's unmuted, and put to 100
<kostkon> test__, how did you test it without pulse?
<test__> arecord -d 3 testing.wav
<test__> this way
<drlaz> how can i obtain a laptop for my ministry, 'rents don't like me using my numbers on the net
<drlaz> ubuntu laptop i mean exactly
<tad-pole> drlaz: The store?
<kostkon> test__, did you try to set up your mic in the ubu sound prefs?
<test__> i have kubuntu
<viator_> doing an upgrade to 12.10 i get linux-image-3.2.0-37-generic-pae subprocess installation scripped returned error exit status 1
<drlaz> oh ok
<viator_> says its doen with updated wants me to reboot
<kostkon> test__, ok. did you try to setup your mic in the kde sound prefs?
<drlaz> well they sent me a ballistic laptop an' it went back without anything on it
<viator_> im afraid there will be a problem if i do
<viator_> any ideas?
<test__> well there's only a multimedia section in the system settings
<test__> i got to a list of pulseaudio devices
<kostkon> test__, and?
<MoPac> Hi - I really need help with changing or adding a GVFS mount point if anybody can spare a minute
<test__> for capturing, playback, and video recording
<test__> it only lists pulse's stuff
<builder34593> hi- the flash player settings are grayed. can any1 help me?
<test__> "built-in audio analog stereo"
<kostkon> test__, in the capturing section, what options are available
<test__> only the one i mentioned
<bulletrulz> brainwash
<kostkon> test__, you could try with pavucontrol
<test__> no luck there either..
<kostkon> test__, what do you mean
<test__> well in the input devices there's 'built-in audio analog stereo' and it has a port called 'internal mic'
<test__> it's on 100% and yet there's no sound
<test__> BUT when i listen to music, and say 'arecord -d 4 test.wav' in the console it records the music
<OHNO> malik_: i still dont understand the problem....
<OHNO> but i can assure you, thats not the answer
<Naphatul> has anyone set up a DE from the ubuntu minimal iso?
<Evee> Anyone knows a good syslog server for a few ubuntu servers a random debian dist and a few windows 7 machines?
<christophoros> Hello how can i  do this ??? :::::   """"The vga_switcheroo mechanism will only be active when the kernel is booted with either the "modeset=1" kernel option, and/or the "nomodeset" option being absent. """"
<genii-around> christophoros: eg: gksudo /etc/default/grub   ... make a line there reading: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="modeset=1"   ... then save file, then issue: sudo update-initramfs -u   and then: sudo update-grub
<genii-around> christophoros: the first part should read gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ponyofdeath> hi, why does ubuntu not look for .termcap or .terminfo in my local dir for my terminnal's info?
<christophoros> genii-around nothink comes up when i do gksudo /etc/default/grub
<genii-around> christophoros: "<genii-around> christophoros: the first part should read gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub"
<tad-pole> Whats with all the root IRCers
<k1l_> !rootirc | tad-pole
<ubottu> tad-pole: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<christophoros> genii-around hristophoros@christophoros-M17xR3:~$ sudo ls -l /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<christophoros> ls: cannot access /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch: No such file or directory
<christophoros> and i did all of the steps
<dchevak> hello
<genii-around> christophoros: Did you reboot yet so that the "modeset=1" took effect?
<Dii_Pundiih> Hi. During last nights raid to the dump i found 2 skype phones dualphone rtx 3045.. Iv looked at google but did not find anything relevant.. is there some chanse to run them true linux.. If someone knows..
<christophoros> genii-around doing now
<tad-pole> k1l_ I understand that. :P
<Tex_Nick> for the past couple months, the title-bar on firefox occasionally disappears ... i never seem to notice exactly when it happens or what is triggering it ... i've been restarting firefox and it always returns to a normal state ... i'm wondering if anyone has encountered the same problem ?
<christophoros> genii-around can u please check this http://pastebin.com/tgdqDmYb
<Tex_Nick> addendum ^ i'm running 12.10 with gnome classic de
<genii-around> christophoros: You just ran updates or so?
<christophoros> genii-around i am trying to install playonlinux
<yourimym1> what is the best desktop for 12.10
<christophoros> genii-around thats what i get everytime i try to install
<genii-around> christophoros: Ah. Sorry, don't know much about that.
<christophoros> genii-around ow okie :)
<yourimym1> what is the best desktop for 12.10?
<yourimym1> exept unity i mean
<genii-around> yourimym1: You're asking this un #ubuntu? LOL...   anyhow... the best desktop is the one that you find easiest fits your working style or hardware limits
<genii-around> yourimym1: The best way to know is try them and make your own choice
<yourimym1> am asking useres here , what is the most suitable ,
<genii-around> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<yourimym1> like taking recommandation here
<genii-around> yourimym1: See above
<yourimym1> oh
<wiggmpk> is there any way to filter the discconect/connect messages in Empathy?
<yourimym1> ok then , anyone familiar with nvidida drivers expert issues
<bulletrulz> hey i have plank i need help theming it i t wont theme wright
<yourimym1> ?
<loticdescant77> everytime i boot up i get could not apply the stored configuration file for monitors Error on line 1 char1:document was empty or contained only whitespace
<loticdescant77> any idea how fix this?
<genii-around> yourimym1: What's your current nvidia driver issue you require help with?
<srle> hy all, i'm working with click(http://www.read.cs.ucla.edu/click/) and i need to run some configuration file in the kernel mode, first of all i dont know how to switch to kernel mode, they said with command click-install but that command is not avaible
<capoderra> question: I'm checking out my machine using a live USB.  How do I check to see what driver is being used for my nvidia graphics card on my laptop?
<yourimym1> tried all listed nvidia drivers from additional tab , and tried manually , but wont works get blank desktop , so after i've returned to my noueveau systems runs extremliy slow
<wagle> lsmod?
<wagle> no, that wouldnt work..  i dont know
<bulletrulz> can anybody help me with themeing plank please i put the theme in the right spot but it wont theme
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1646910/
<Tex_Nick> capoderra:  in terminal try ... sudo lshw -c display
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1646917/
<capoderra> excellent, it tells me my driver is nouveau. Thanks.  I'm going to try another driver to see if it solves my sound problem with my HDMI out to my TV.
<genii-around> yourimym1: Did you make sure that "nomodeset" was in your grub loading line?
<yourimym1> how i do this ?
<Tex_Nick> capoderra:  ;-)
<OHNO> get to the grub menu, hit e, add nomodeset to the line
<yourimym1> the nomodeset
<joshu> I need some help troubleshooting internet connectivity when connected via usb modem
<joshu> the modem is connected and I have a wwan0 interface and ifconfig reports an IP address gateway etc. but I can't ping google.com or access the internet
<seferis> Hi all! I just did apt-get install for oracle-java7-installer. but blogs for the application i want to use says jdk, jre... are these two the same as what i've installed?
<genii-around> yourimym1: Apologies for lag, somewhat busy... basically to add with admin rights in /etc/default/grub   the line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"    then issue sudo update-grub and sudo update-initramfs
<genii-around> yourimym1: The most common thing that happens is that this doesn't get done and then both nouveau AND nvidia load and cause issues
<mikeb111> hi there can someone help me with my ubuntu pls
<OHNO> eeeeewwwwww java :3
<OHNO> just ask your question mikeb111
<MonkeyDust> mikeb111  if you're sweet
<OHNO> asking if you can ask a question is just redundant silly =P
<mikeb111> right im new to ubuntu
<rexwin_> which package contains chkconfig
<MonkeyDust> !find chkconfig
<ubottu> File chkconfig found in bash-completion, libwx-perl, lyx-common, manpages-tr, zsh, zsh-beta
<Tazen> Hey guys, I've recently installed Ubuntu 12.10 (64bit) - Couldn't be happier save for one issue. Programs take a really long time to open and load, my thoughts were that it may be a drivers issue. Any ideas what could be holding it back?
<OHNO> theres a multitude of things it could be Tazen
<OHNO> ram, cpu, other apps/processes
<OHNO> more specific?
<raptr> tazen: i had similar problem. went back and installed 32 bit and no problems
<genii-around> yourimym1: Please, do not PM. I assist only in the open channel so that others may audit if I make a mistake
<Tazen> raptr: Thanks for the tip, I'll give that a try. :D
<yourimym1> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset" right ?
<rexwin_> i ran apt-get install bash-completion it doesnot come with the chkconfig utility
<rootpt> any way to go back to the last correct configuration when boot?
<jrib> rexwin_: what do you want to accomplish?  why do you want chkconfig?
<OHNO> rexwin_: try google
<OHNO> perhaps
<MonkeyDust> OHNO  don't say that
<rexwin_> to startup some services
<jrib> rexwin_: be more specific.  chkconfig is not how that's done on ubuntu
<rexwin_> OHNO, google for difficult things..this is not that complex
<rexwin_> how to i make apache start when the system starts up
<jrib> rexwin_: when you install apache through the repositories, apache will automatically be configured to start at boot
<genii-around> yourimym1: Yes, that goes into the /etc/default/grub   file. Then you rebuild the boot stuff with the other two commands. After this you can install the nvidia driver you want. I would first recommend that you have installed beforehand though: build essential, linux-headers-$(uname -r), and dkms    so that the nvidia install works.
<Stars> heya, what is the cmd to see all hard drives in GUI?
<MonkeyDust> rexwin_  ubuntu server? if yes, try #ubuntu-server
<genii-around> yourimym1: Insert the nomodeset in between the double quotes which have no content
<loticdescant77> upgraded to 12.10 if i use kernel 3.5 usb doesnt work and my laptop screen is low res 4x3
<rexwin_> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man8/chkconfig.8.html
<raptr> im having problems after purging old libreoffice and installing 4.0 . all libreoffice apps are there, but will not launch when executed
<jrib> rexwin_: what about it?
<rexwin_> this says there is chkconfig package
<genii-around> Work, returning to my computer in about 5 minutes
<yourimym1> it's readonly can't edit
<loticdescant77> if i use 3.2.0.37 same thing
<jrib> rexwin_: as I said before.  chkconfig is not how you manipulate services on ubuntu.
<OHNO> ffs
<genii-around> yourimym1: eg: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<loticdescant77> if i use 3.2.0.35 all works
 * genii-around goes to see what boss is yelling for
<rexwin_> oh , i see sysv-rc-conf
<jrib> rexwin_: that will work for services that still use the old sys-v-init-style scripts, but not ones that have been converted to upstart
<geniusrko> hi
<geniusrko> Can anyone tell which is the best os depending on my computer
<rexwin_> ok jrib
<jrib> geniusrko: that's subjective
<capoderra> question: I have an HDMI cable connecting my laptop to my TV.  How do I get the sound to output throught the TV speakers instead of the laptop speakers?
<MonkeyDust> geniusrko  you're asking to promote the competition
<loticdescant77> id like to use 3.5 but im not sure why usd etc doesnt work
<yourimym1> sudo update-initramfs only ??
<loticdescant77> usb*
<Inferis> Can anyone reccomend a power manager for lxde?
<wangzh> what's this.
<MonkeyDust> wangzh  ubuntu support
<genii-around> yourimym1: I'm back. What stage are you at now?
<capoderra> question: I have an HDMI cable connecting my laptop to my TV.  How do I get the sound to output throught the TV speakers instead of the laptop speakers?
<yourimym1> sudo update-initramfs
<yourimym1> add -u ? for it ?
<genii-around> yourimym1: ah.. sudo update-initramfs -u    , yes
<yourimym1> and restart ?
<mikeb587> <mikeb111> right im new to ubuntu   <mikeb111> but it seams like i have a big problem  <mikeb111> after installation ubuntu doasent reboot i got blac screen  <mikeb111> this is my only os no win   <mikeb111> and I have been strugeling for days now it is the same story with fedora 18 if that helps @ all   <mikeb111> I do have nvidia 6200 but there is nothing i can do as the U dont even start
<genii-around> yourimym1: Not yet
<yourimym1> next step ?
<genii-around> yourimym1: Do you have the packages I described installed? build-essential, headers, dkms?
<yourimym1> nouevau !
<yourimym1> or nvidia !
<genii-around> yourimym1: eg: to make sure, I would:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) dkms          and then:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current   . We may need to still edit the xorg.conf file so it loads nvidia as well
<yourimym1> i've got nvidia-current
<genii-around> yourimym1: It makes it somewhat difficult to assist when questions are answered with a non-sequitur
<yourimym1> i've done the steps , now i choose nvidia current from additional drivers  tab ?
<genii-around> yourimym1: Yes
<yourimym1> done
<genii-around> ( unless you already did the sudo apt-get install nvidia-current at commandline)
<yourimym1> already marked
<genii-around> yourimym1: OK. Now we need to see if it already exists in the xorg.conf. Please pastebin the file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf   if it exists
<yourimym1> but am afraid to restart , cuz last time i'd lost my desktop
<genii-around> yourimym1: I haven't said to restart yet :)
<avorio147> ciao
<avorio147> !lista
<ubottu> avorio147: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<genii-around> !it | avorio147
<ubottu> avorio147: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<yourimym1> genii http://paste.ubuntu.com/1647065/
<genii-around> yourimym1: Reading
<genii-around> yourimym1: OK.  So now: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     ... and change fbdev to nvidia     then save
<yourimym1> it's empty !!
<genii-around> yourimym1: Did you use an uppercase X and not lowercase x in the "X11" part of the path?
<yourimym1> upper case , X
<yourimym1> i meant lower
<capoderra> Should I be scared by: "warning this is an unstable beta driver, recommended for testers and early adopters only"?
<yourimym1> copied from here ?
<genii-around> yourimym1: Should be uppercase X.  At any rate, if you somehow have deleted the xorg.conf file, just copy what you put into the pastebin website and paste that into the empty file, replacing the fbdev with nvidia , as earlier described
<yourimym1> this one ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1647065/
<SonikkuAmerica> capoderra: Depends. Do you want to get your hands dirty?
<genii-around> yourimym1: Yes
<capoderra> <sigh> not really dirty.
<yourimym1> done genii sir
<genii-around> yourimym1: Very well. Now assuming file is saved, a reboot should do it.
#ubuntu 2013-02-14
<SonikkuAmerica> capoderra: Beta releases aren't for the faint of heart. They might spew their contents all over your machine. :) Seriously, though, you could wind up with a core dump, which you don't want on a "production machine."
<yourimym1> crossing fingers ,
<capoderra> Hey, how do you make the text red like that?
<gilb> is it possible to install Windows for dual boot after installing Ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> capoderra: By typing your name.
<genii-around> capoderra: If your name is in the text, it is highlighted for you
<yourimym1> genii help
<gilb> the community documentation says no
<genii-around> yourimym1: I'm here. What is the issue?
<gilb> I remain skeptical
<yourimym1> am afraid i got the old problem :S
<genii-around> yourimym1: It loads but is very slow?
<yourimym1> desktop vanished , and open pidgin from terminal
<capoderra> oh, is there a way to copy someone's name and paste it?
<yourimym1> no sidebar , no top bar and no window border , with low resolution
<otak> capoderra: just type a few letters then press tab
<genii-around> yourimym1: Hm. Does result from: lsmod   show that nvidia is loaded somewhere?
<Ben64> is there a way to stop arp requests from being sent out
<capoderra> otak, thank you
<capoderra> SonikkuAmerica, thanks for the advice
<genii-around> yourimym1: eg: lsmod | grep nvidia            should show a result akin to: nvidia               9367980  51
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1647106/
<Juv1228> hello, im experiencing some random lockups, about once a day now with issues like this http://pastie.org/6158513
<Juv1228> it seems like those soft lockups happen all the time, but it only brings the system down randomly
<yourimym1>  lsmod | grep nvidia  display nothing
<Juv1228> i guess if it happens to hit a specific thread?
<genii-around> yourimym1: Nvidia driver is not being loaded.
<yourimym1> so , what should i do !
<genii-around> yourimym1: Please pastebin result of:  apt-cache policy build-essential linux-headers-$uname -r) dkms
<genii-around> yourimym1: Please pastebin result of: apt-cache policy build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) dkms
<genii-around> The second one there with the two prentheses, not the first
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1647120/
<genii-around> yourimym1: sudo apt-get install dkms
<SonikkuAmerica> Gotta log out/in
<genii-around> yourimym1: Apologies, instead: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<yourimym1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Ben64> yourimym1: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<yourimym1> both sudos , or one is enough !
<Ben64> both :D
<genii-around> Ben64: Yes, also that
<Ben64> then after thats done, sudo dpkg-reconfigure dkms
<genii-around> yourimym1: eg: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Ben64> and you should see the driver being built
<Ben64> genii-around: the (uname -r) stuff isn't very good
<genii-around> Ben64: Well, it's an easier way without having to know their exact kernel
<Ben64> no...
<rexwin_> ifconfig -a shows eth0 with no ip address. how do i assign a class C ip address to bridged adapter for ubuntu guest in vbox
<Ben64> it installs headers for the current kernel without doing it for any in the future
<genii-around> Ben64: Ah, yes, apologies.
<yourimym1> so what i should type here :)
<Ben64> yourimym1: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic
<Ben64> then, sudo dpkg-reconfigure dkms
<genii-around> yourimym1: What Ben64 is explaining
<gyre008> guys what is the best way to keep Ubuntu server farm up to date ? we're talking 40-50 servers...
<fwilson> gyre008: Canonical offers a service for that, let me check that for you
<CavalierPrime> landscape
<gyre008> fwilson: you mean landscape
<gyre008> any other options ? like...ehm free :)
<genii-around> gyre008: apt-cache with cronjobs?
<fwilson> gyre008: :) Webmin has a cluster option, but I haven't played with it enough to know if it's exactly what you need
<Tex_Nick> 12.12 gnome classic ... for the past couple months, the title-bar on firefox occasionally disappears ... i never seem to notice exactly when it happens or what is triggering it ... i've been restarting firefox and it always returns to a normal state ... i'm wondering if anyone has encountered the same problem ... none of my searching seems to tell the root of the problem
<gyre008> genii-around: heh...id need something which would push security updates to the servers....
<genii-around> fwilson: webmin is also not supported and was removed
<yourimym1> 5 min remaining i've slow connection here :(
<fwilson> genii-around: oh, sry about that, wasn't aware of that
<genii-around> yourimym1: Did the dpkg-reconfigure run OK?
<Tex_Nick> using 12.10 ^
<genii-around> yourimym1: If so, then: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<genii-around> yourimym1: If not, then pastebin the error
<yourimym1> still the dpkg
<C_Clear> ollo Ubuntu folks need some help in determining a problem with video since I installed 12.04
<genii-around> gyre008: Conceivable just a sources.list with the security repos on a main box with apt-cache installed then cronjobs on each box for a scheduled update
<tad-pole> C_Clear Be specific and maybe you will be helped.
<C_Clear> After playing for a while the  video freezes and then goes blank. Not sure if at this point if tis a OS Problem or a hardware problem
<welovfree> I can't install non market apps on my xperia x10 and i can't find unknown source to check it
 * genii-around hands yourimym1 a coffee
<welovfree> Please
<reger> Hi, does CUPS-PDF work for ubuntu 12.04. I use it to create PDF files through CUPS (locally and as shared printer)
<C_Clear> using a very old Dell video card that is built into the motherboarb. but at the same time didn't have any problems with past version of ubuntu. this version makes me want to go bakc to XP
<genii-around> welovfree: I believe you want #android
<yourimym1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure dkms done quickly  ??
<reger> PDF files hould end up in the user's home directory (and they did some time ago. But it is not working anymore
<genii-around> yourimym1: Fairly quick usually. Did it ask for any user input?
<yourimym1> nothing and goes to the next line
<yourimym1> do i do  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<genii-around> yourimym1: Thats fine then
<genii-around> yourimym1: Yes
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1647171/
<yourimym1> like this
<genii-around> yourimym1: That is how it is supposed to go, yes. When it just returns back to a prompt then "no news is good news"
<yourimym1> then i did http://paste.ubuntu.com/1647178/
<reger> I just found it might have something to do with Apparmor. I ill look into it
<genii-around> yourimym1: In this case, do:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<yourimym1> oh , why !
<genii-around> yourimym1: Because it thinks that nvidia-current is properly installed and so will not build the module unless you use the --reinstall
<yourimym1> already runing this
<yourimym1> done
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1647188/
<genii-around> yourimym1: Good.
<genii-around> Reading
<genii-around> yourimym1: Sorry, not good.
<yourimym1> oh
<genii-around> yourimym1: "Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed."
<C_Clear> so any video people  in the room.  or anyone who has had a similar issue ???
<sonOfRa> How large shoud I make the partition mounted on /var? This is a development machine, mainly java, ruby and c.
<dr_willis> sonOfRa:  why are you even using a seperate partion for /var? how big is the rest of your ystem and hard disks?
<sonOfRa> ~500GB are available on the drive I'm partitioning over /var and /data
<sonOfRa> it's due to my SSD / HDD hybrid setup
<dr_willis> i would even mess with a seperate var on a 500gb hd.
<sonOfRa> hm
<sonOfRa> I'm currentl mounting a 128G SSD on /
<genii-around> yourimym1: Please do again: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<dr_willis> you could put everything on /   then link specific directories to  the hdd if needed. but not all dir3ectorys can be linked that way. some need to be on / at boot time
<sonOfRa> I know this is really vague, but would that be enough? I'm keeping my /home slim, and put large quantities on /data, where I would mount the HDD
<yourimym1> what should i do know :(
<genii-around> yourimym1: Did you just do the command i gave?
<sonOfRa> The problem is that I can't really put the HDD on /home, because it's in a bay on the laptop, and will sometimes be replaced by an optical drive
 * genii-around sips his coffee and contemplates the dangers of ADD
<sonOfRa> and having /home mounted to that drive would result in having no /home when using the disk drive
<capoderra> I'm having problems outputting sound via HDMI to my TV speakers.  I found a fix on a website, but for whatever reason, I don't have the same sound options he does.
<yourimym1> no i had to restart
<capoderra> http://itsfoss.com/how-to-fix-no-sound-through-hdmi-in-external-monitor-in-ubuntu/
<capoderra> he has "mode" and I don't have it.
<yourimym1> no genii sir pc restart , give me command
<genii-around> yourimym1: OK. So first, please pastebin result of:  apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1647214/
<rexwin__> hi all
<yourimym1> genii http://paste.ubuntu.com/1647214/
<genii-around> yourimym1: Good. Now try again: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current      and then pastebin the result of that too please
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1647223/
<genii-around> wth
<KylieBrooks> i'd like to automatically kill a process if it doesn't respond within X seconds.
<yourimym1> restarted sryy :( genii seen the paste !
<genii-around> yourimym1: Yes. I'm not sure why but it wants the linux-source  package installed
<yourimym1> ho do i recover my desktop then ?
<genii-around> yourimym1: so.... sudo apt-get install linux-source           and then one more time... :  sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<genii-around> yourimym1: Don't fret, I'll stay here with you until we have it sorted
<genii-around> yourimym1: Why your machine keeps needing reboot?
<yourimym1> compiz crush , and i cant type anything
<Yoshi2889> Hello, occasionally when I reboot my laptop it just hangs on "Checking battery state...", or goes to Low graphics mode. This happens more frequently when working on it's battery but it also happens when powered
<elisa87> Hi, I'm trying to edit my ~/.bashrc using sudo vi ~/.bashrc but I am not allowed! I even can't use "chmod +w ~/.bash " as it says "chmod: cannot access `/home/jalal/.bash': No such file or directory" any idea?
<yourimym1> what after linux source ?
<genii-around> yourimym1: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<genii-around> yourimym1: The command: sudo apt-get install linux-source     completed ok before this?
<yourimym1> done
<jrib> elisa87: you should not use sudo to edit your user's ~/.bashrc
<genii-around> yourimym1: Please pastebin results of those last 2 commands
<genii-around> yourimym1: Also, you might want to consider not using compiz ...
<yourimym1> same results btw
<jrib> elisa87: so can you edit ~/.bashrc now?
<rexwin_> how to set gateway for ubuntu
<genii-around> yourimym1: OK. But the linux-source install went OK ?
<yourimym1> yes
<genii-around> yourimym1: Is your ubuntu running on an actual machine or inside some vm ?
<plzhelp> i am trying to make a bootable USB. i forgot to delete the ubuntu.iso off this USB and now unetbootin is telling me its out of space (it is) how do i delete the .iso from the USB? it states "unable to create trash directory" (USB is full) how do i delete the .iso so i can continue the creation process?
<yourimym1> actual
<n0sq> what "protocol" does openvpn use? pptp? ipsec? whatever?
 * n0sq says it's all new to him
<plzhelp> vpn will typically use pptp or l2tp (but thats just what my schoolin' from yesteryear sayz)
<genii-around> yourimym1: At some point in the past, did you do something like go to Nvidia's website and download their linux driver and try to install it?
<elisa87> jrlib -- INSERT -- W10: Warning: Changing a readonly file   (bashrc)
<jrib> elisa87: what is the output of « ls -l ~/.bashrc »?
<yourimym1> yes idonload installer but failed also to find right driver for me
<genii-around> Aaaaaaah
<yourimym1> and rolled back to nouevau
<Yoshi2889> I think I found a workaround for my issue... http://dbastreet.com/blog/?p=972
<elisa87> jrlib -rw-r--r-- 1 jalal pvt-jalal 3486 Apr  3  2012 /home/jalal/.bashrc
<genii-around> yourimym1: Doing that makes it more complicated now to fix, unfortunately
<yourimym1> so what do u suggest
<jrib> elisa87: what is the output of « mount »?
<yourimym1> u have no solution right !
<jrib> elisa87: also, if you write "jrlib" instead of "jrib" it won't trigger my highlight
<elisa87> jrlib http://paste.ubuntu.com/1647294/
<genii-around> yourimym1: I have a solution. You need to run the file you got from nvidia but with uninstall option
<elisa87> oh sorry ..
<elisa87> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/1647294/
<yourimym1> done at erlier point of today before starting with you
<genii-around> yourimym1: At this point however, I'm not sure it was done correctly since you missed the earlier commands of installing build-essential, kernel headers, and dkms... so I would like to see proof it was done by re-doing it
<yourimym1> so suggestion plz
<PoolShark_> TheLordOfTime: you around?
<elisa87> jrib any result?
<genii-around> yourimym1: Where did you put the file from nvidia?
<jrib> elisa87: can you write at all to /home/jalal?  What does « touch /home/jalal/atest » do?
<yourimym1> deleted earlier
<elisa87> jalal@dfyhs5l1:~/cuda/cuda_installers/1_Utilities/deviceQuery$ touch /home/jalal/atest
<elisa87>  nothing happened
<elisa87> jrib jalal@dfyhs5l1:~/cuda/cuda_installers/1_Utilities/deviceQuery$ touch /home/jalal/atest  nothing happened
<jrib> elisa87: and now « ls -l /home/jalal/atest »?
<elisa87> jalal@dfyhs5l1:~/cuda/cuda_installers/1_Utilities/deviceQuery$ touch /home/jalal/atest
<elisa87> jalal@dfyhs5l1:~/cuda/cuda_installers/1_Utilities/deviceQuery$  ls -l /home/jalal/atest
<elisa87> -rw-r--r-- 1 jalal pvt-jalal 0 Feb 13 19:06 /home/jalal/atest
<elisa87> jrib jalal@dfyhs5l1:~/cuda/cuda_installers/1_Utilities/deviceQuery$  ls -l /home/jalal/atest
<elisa87> -rw-r--r-- 1 jalal pvt-jalal 0 Feb 13 19:06 /home/jalal/atest
<FloodBot1> elisa87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<plzhelp> how do you delete 1 file from a USB thumbdrive that has 0bytes free (without destroying all the data)
<jrib> plzhelp: right click, delete?
<PoolShark_> rm $file?
<plzhelp> delete produces the error "unable to create trash directory
<PoolShark_> rm -f $file
<jrib> plzhelp: are you selecting "move to trash" instead of "delete"?
<plzhelp> delete is whatr it is called in the context menu. ill try rm from terminal
<jrib> elisa87: you should be able to write to ~/.bashrc as far as I can tell.  How are you opening the file?
<elisa87> sudo vi ~/.bashrc
<jrib> elisa87: why are you still using sudo...
<genii-around> yourimym1: Then you need to re-download it, then run with: sudo sh ./NVIDIA-FILENAME-HERE --uninstall
<PoolShark_> why do you need to sudo to modify your own .bashrc?
<elisa87> jrib everywhere is mentioned to use it
<jrib> elisa87: you should be wary of whatever documentation you are following that suggests that
<PoolShark_> ~/.bashrc is defined as the current logged in user's .bashrc, so you do not need to sudo to edit it, ever
<tad-pole> Anyone familiar with getting MOH: Warfighter running on linux? :/
<tad-pole> ubuntu to be specific. ;)
<plzhelp> rm -f worked thanks PoolShark_  & jrib
<PoolShark_> no problem
<elisa87> People of the world!!! Why ain't I able to modify my ~/.bashrc  with sudo vi ~/.bashrc and exiting with :wq ???
<jrib> elisa87: why do you ignore what you are told?  We can't help you like that
<PoolShark_> I don't know. I'm not elite enough to use vi
<jrib> PoolShark_: spend 20 minutes in vimtutor ;)
<tad-pole> Or use nano?
<fwilson> PoolShark_: what jrib said, it's vimtutor is awesome
<fwilson> *vimtutor, not it's vimtutor
<plzhelp> vim is awesome. almost as awesome as i am at breaking stuff with it  :P
<PoolShark_> haha
<elisa87> jrib thanks a lot . I solved the problem not using the sudo :)
<PoolShark_> I usually just use nano
<PoolShark_> heh
<folorn2> anyone tell me how to change my name again?
<tad-pole> type /nick newnick ?
<broy> exit
<folorn2> thanks man
<plzhelp>  type " /nick %yournamehere%
<broy> exit
<broy> exit
<broy> quit
<tad-pole> enter
<FloodBot1> broy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tad-pole> :)
<broy> sorry
<tad-pole> :P
<fwilson> plzhelp: haha yeah
<Naphatul> what network manager does ubuntu use?
<D3im0s666> Hello World!
<Folorn> thanks alot everyone :)
<nerder> quit
<nerder> hello everybody
<nerder> some one can help me to install redmine on my webhost?
<plzhelp> is there a way to create a bootable USB from win7 ISO in ubuntu? (yes i have the legal right to do so)
<genii-around> plzhelp: If you're already running a win7 somewhere maybe consider http://images2.store.microsoft.com/prod/clustera/framework/w7udt/1.0/en-us/Windows7-USB-DVD-tool.exe instead
<plzhelp> no i broke my hard drive an im trying to restore the ISO of my OEM disk
<phunyguy> how is this possible... I have a Lenovo T430s laptop, it runs a windows game perfectly under wine, and a Lenovo X60 (older model), which runs the game but the graphics are all glitchy... is it perhaps an issue with 3d hardware, and if so, is there any way to fix?
<phunyguy> they are both intel-based graphics
<plzhelp> is it AMD? chances are your legacy and they say buy a new card
<plzhelp> k
<phunyguy> it is intel.
<phunyguy> and laptop.
<plzhelp> linux runs smoother than windows on intel. just a fact of life
<chigypt> I cant hear the login sound in ubuntu 12.01, help please!!
<yugnip> chigypt, there isn't one
<chigypt> yugnip, can get and enable one?
<yugnip> chigypt, yep, try this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enable-startup-login-sound-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise.html
<YokoBR> hi guys... please, i would really appreciate if someone could help me with my hybrid apu/gpu AMD/AMD
<YokoBR> i've been trying to fix this for months
<tad-pole> Whats wrong yokoBR
<chigypt> yugnip, thanks i will check for it.
<skorpio> hi, how can i set pcm-volume to a fixed rate?
<Tex_Nick> !deatils | YokoBR
<genii-around> plzhelp: At any rate, the basic idea is: partition usb with type of 7 for partition, set the bootable flag. Then sudo mkntfs /dev/sdX# where X is the drive letter and # is the partition number you made like 1. Make a temp dir like mkdir isotemp and loop-mount the win7 iso like sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path-to-iso-file/iso-filname.iso isotemp   ... mount the partition you formatted..eg: sudo mount /dev/sdX# /mnt   ...then sudo cp -arpv
<genii-around> isotemp/* /mnt        then sudo sync.  After that it should boot
<tad-pole> !details | YokoBR
<chigypt> Guys, what is the best video and downloading manager in ubuntu
<ubottu> YokoBR: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Tex_Nick> !details | YokoBR
<plzhelp> thanx genii-around  that sounds about right
 * tad-pole tips his hat to Tex_Nick
<YokoBR> tad-pole, i have a HD 4200 (APU) and a HD 6310 (GPU). Now i'm using gallium for 3d acc, but i can only use the HD 4200. I have a muxless hardware.
<YokoBR> i can't make the proprietary driver to work, as i need the new ones for hd 6310 and the legacy driver for hd 4200
<Tex_Nick> tad-pole : lol ubottu wouldn't trigger on that ;-)
<skorpio> sometimes rhythmbox sets my pcm-volume to max which causes my speakers to crack - how can i prevent this?
<skorpio> im using 12.04
<skorpio> with rb 2.96
<cellofellow> how do I pin a package to a particular version from a particular repo (a PPA)?
<genii-around> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<cellofellow> been reading that page, wondered if anyone knew of a more straightforward instruction
<cellofellow> It only shows pinning to release (repo) and doesn't mention release *and* repo.
<cellofellow> er release *and* version
<genii-around> cellofellow: There's a bit more here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/170235/how-do-i-cherry-pick-packages-from-a-ppa
<YokoBR> well, this is it, guys. I can't believe that no one has hybrid gpus
<cellofellow> YokoBR: what, you mean optimus?
<YokoBR> cellofellow, in this case, both amd
<YokoBR> cellofellow, powerXpress
<cellofellow> not a clue
<genii-around> !bumblebee
<genii-around> Hm
<YokoBR> genii-around, as far as i know, bumblebee is for nvidia only
<genii-around> YokoBR: My hope was that if the factoid existed it would also have the AMD/ATI equivelent link
<genii-around> But, Alas
<YokoBR> i'll try to downgrade my xorg and use the legacy driver..
<ilovett> anyone know of a good ubuntu itunes alternative that could access (and write to) my itunes library on a separate windows partion... the main reason is for writing is to be able to Rate songs
<cellofellow> genii-around: thanks for the pinning help
<cellofellow> ilovett: which partition won't matter, but I am very doubtful as to the existance of a jukebox app that can write to itunes directories.
<genii-around> cellofellow: You're welcome.
<ilovett> thx
<Derrick___> hi
<Derrick___> I installed Skype on 12.10, but for some reason it's not opening after installation
<Derrick___> Nothing happens when u click the icon, it just lights up for a few seconds, thats it
<cellofellow> Derrick___: what happens when you run skype in a terminal?
<Derrick___> Can u tell me how to do that
<cellofellow> Derrick___: search for Terminal in the dash, when it opens type "skype" (no quotes) and hit enter.
<Derrick___> it works
<Derrick___> thanks
<Derrick___> why does it open when I click the icon
<Derrick___> this is weird
<Derrick___> doesnt**
<cellofellow> not sure...
<cellofellow> in that terminal, can you run cat /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop and paste that into pastebin.com?
<genii-around> Probably bad path in .desktop file
<cellofellow> Derrick___: also run which skype
<cellofellow> Derrick___: have you done that?
<Derrick___> It was a bad path. fixed it
<Derrick___> thanks :)
<cellofellow> you're welcome. :)
<roger_> Is there any drawbacks to enabling encryption when you install a linux distro?
<somsip> roger_: forgetting the password
<roger_> somsip: lol, yeah that would be one?
<somsip> roger_: we get...more than a few in here with that one
<roger_> i bet
<roger_> so no data access speed reductions?
<somsip> roger_: sorry, I've never used it. Maybe others will chime in
<roger_> somsip: its all good, thanks man....
<AcidRain2012> i cant get postfix to authenticate with gmail as a relay server. any advice?
<roger_> Another question. Not that I need it, but are there any packages that with the click of an icon, the drive gets wiped
<dr_willis> roger_: doubtfull
<AcidRain2012> roger_: idk, but i do know that you can easily create a bash file to do this :)
<AcidRain2012> roger_: i actually created a disk backup utility that when you hook it up, it will backup everything, then wait for you to remove it for the next time
<AcidRain2012> ah, brb
<roger_> AcidRain2012: so a bash file is linux's equivalent to dos batch file?
<AcidRain2012> roger_: would you like a copy of this to use?
<AcidRain2012> roger_: correct.
<AcidRain2012> id say its quite more advnace though ;)
<roger_> AcidRain2012: thats ok bro..  thank anyway.
<AcidRain2012> i actually have it posted on my website if you wish to review it at anytime, just let me know. ill try to always idle here
<roger_> cool thanks
<AcidRain2012> i only post code btw, so no fear of execution of anything harmful. not aht linux would allow that anyways ^_^
<AcidRain2012> roger_: im assuming your new to ubuntu?
<roger_> AcidRain2012: yeah i'm not to worried about ya guys.. i trust ya.  besides the laptop i'm on is just an old crash box
<AcidRain2012> hmmm.... im not sure how the new versions of ubuntu look. but i can speak from experience and my eliteness pimped out desktop, that ubuntu 10.10 is wicked
<roger_> yeah new to ubuntu.. actually using xubuntu..  tried many different distro's and settled with xubuntu.. system is a bit slow
<phunyguy> hmmm.... this game runs under wine on this laptop, but on another one with the same version of Kubuntu and wine, it has really glitchy graphics.  Both are intel graphics as well.  12.10, wine 1.4.1...
<roger_> yeah this laptop would literally crash when I opened the unity searchlight thing
<roger_> ubuntu is definitely sweet looking though
<phunyguy> one is a Lenovo T430s (working) the other is an X60 (not working)
<roger_> phunyguy: different video cards i'm assuming?
<phunyguy> yeah... the one that doesnt work is i945
<roger_> and the one that does?
<phunyguy> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<roger_> phunyguy: so they are using different video drivers as well?
<phunyguy> yes
<phunyguy> also one is 64 bit and the other is 32bit OS
<phunyguy> 64 bit works
<phunyguy> but the other one doesnt support 64 bit
<roger_> I'm pretty new to linux.. but i'd be willing to bet the driver is where we could start experimenting.
<AcidRain2012> roger_: use gnome2. period. u will love it
<Phewk> .
<roger_> AcidRain2012: thanks I'll get that iso
<brady2600> humm.. when i run the ubuntu software updater the progress bar says loading software list.. forever.
<phunyguy> I am betting it is driver as well.
<brady2600> like a half hour has gone by, and the progress bar is like.. at the same spot.
<roger_> phunyguy: yeah.. so now all we need now is some help from someone here on how to switch that driver up
<phunyguy> I have another workstation with i910 graphics which I think uses the same kernel module, and it did the same thing there
<roger_> cuz I'm nub
<phunyguy> No I am afraid there is no other option
<phunyguy> a driver doesnt exist that would change anything
<jake__> can anyone tell me how to install an hp printer. I am a newbie to ubuntu
<phunyguy> at least I know it works on newer laptops, so my daughter has options, just unfotunately she won't be able to play on HER laptop. I will install on the wife's and clal it a day.
<roger_> hmm, I've briefly read something about creating a driver while researching a past issue I had..  Anyone here have any experience with that?
<phunyguy> roger_ I doubt it
<roger_> phunyguy: hmm. well I'm sry I couldn't be more help..  still learning here
<jake__> problems with hp printer install. any help here ? I am a linux newbie
<phunyguy> we all are, I probably have a bit more experience but knew I was missing something obvious
<phunyguy> thanks for trying though.  (been on *ubuntu since 7.10)
<roger_> phunyguy: right on..  have a good one
<roger_> jake__: let me look it up real quick and see if I can find anything that can help us
<jake__> thanks roger. i am only 3 days into ubuntu
<roger_> jake__: what OS, and what printer?
<jake__> OS ubuntu 12.10  hp deskjet 3050
<lagbox> maybe a cups problem ?
<jake__> roger_ thanks for helping. I have no clue about how to use this OS
<wiggmpk> jake__: did you install the linux drivers?
<roger_> jake__: no problem man.  what have you tried so far?
<jake__> i used the terminal and installed hplip-3.12.11.run
<jake__> it is wireless and usb both
<roger_> jake__: ok did the installation process go ok?
<jake__> roger_: I followed these directions  http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<Schumi23>  Hi!  Anyone here know a good alternative to the windows application TweetDeck for Ubuntu? I havn't been able to find any. Thanks for reading this :)
<jake__> i printed one page, but then tried to get it to use the wireless and that is when all my trouble started. I cant even get it to see the printer on usb connection now
<zykotick9> jake__: (just a comment, don't take this too seriously) but you should NOT install things from outside of Ubuntu's repos!  you now have files/programs installed that the system is totally unaware of...  i'd consider your setup broken because of this [but that only my OPINION!]
<roger_> ok..  on installation at the "device discovery" step did you choose the "wireless" option?
<wiggmpk> Schumi23: you could use the Tweetdeck web client
<savagecroc> how do i search for a list of available packages?
<zykotick9> savagecroc: use Ubuntu software center, or from terminal "apt-cache search foo"
<wiggmpk> zykotick9: why would you consider a system broken because the program doesnt reside on the official ubuntu repositories?
<savagecroc> thankyou :) .. yeah ubuntu server.. so no UI
<jake__> where can i learn about how the repos work? i only know windows lol
<ForSpareParts> What files are loaded when I start a new terminal instance, besides .bashrc?
<zykotick9> wiggmpk: whatever that .run installed, there is no clean way to remove it.  or for apt to update/manage it...
<zykotick9> jake__: keep it in channel please
<jake__> 10-4
<wiggmpk> zykotick9: they are just printer drivers.. and the installer itself should have a way to remove whatever it installs
<machicola> what is a fairly standard C++ version + libraries, etc. package for Ubuntu
<machicola> maybe just sudo apt-get install c++
<Schumi23>  wiggmpk I was hoping for a client like Tweetdeck, but I guess the web client can work should nothing else exist. Thanks though!
<ForSpareParts> A failed installation left something in one of those files that's breaking every time I open a terminal, but I don't know where it is. Definitely not bashrc
<zykotick9> ForSpareParts: tried a different terminal, like xterm/urxvt?  same issue there?
<xangua> Schumi23: there are hotot and turpial
<wiggmpk> Schumi23: unfortunately Adobe AIR is no longer supported on Linux, so installing Tweetdeck natively isnt an option. You could install WINE and install the Windows version of Tweetdeck in WINE. But at least for a native solution you could use the web client.
<ForSpareParts> zykotick9, Happens in xterm.
<Tex_Nick> jake__:  you might have a look @ ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<zykotick9> Schumi23: finding native gnu/linux replacements is a better long-term suggestion.
<zykotick9> ForSpareParts: what happens exactly?
<jake__> thanks Tex_Nick
<Schumi23> k, thanks :) (So such as hotot or turpial?)
<YokoBR> guys, i can't configure my hybrid apu/gpu
<Tex_Nick> jake__:  np hope it points you in a good direction ;-)
<ForSpareParts> zykotick9, From a failed attempt to install python's virtualenvwrapper... http://pastebin.com/n3569eYx
<xangua> Schumi23: hotot works as a standalon twitter client or as an addon in chromium, it supports columns, search, lists, etc.
<Schumi23> thanks :)
<zykotick9> ForSpareParts: sorry, i don't go to pastebin.com and i have no idea what virtualenvwrapper is so i'm probably no help anyways.  you could check ~/.profile perhaps?
<enbloc^> exit
<ForSpareParts> zykotick9, Sorry. I sent it to paste.ubuntu, if you want to take a look... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1647633/
<wiggmpk> ForSpareParts: check to see if "python-virtualenv" is installed on your system
<ForSpareParts> wiggmpk, It's not.
<ForSpareParts> wiggmpk, Ditto for the pip version.
<zykotick9> ForSpareParts: sorry, i have no idea what that would mean OR why it's tied into your terminals.  good luck.
<wiggmpk> ForSpareParts: sudo apt-get install python-virtualenv, then try again
<adam__> getting a hangup on install alongside windows 7 at "activating service name='org.freedesktop.hostname1'  .. any help on this?
<ForSpareParts> wiggmpk, Doesn't help, unfortunately.
<YokoBR> omg, this is just freaking me out... why can't i enable my gpu?
<wiggmpk> ForSpareParts: what are you trying to do exactly?
<ForSpareParts> wiggmpk, Trying to get rid of all traces of virtualenv so that I can do a fresh installation from pip.
<wiggmpk> ForSpareParts: and how ar eyou trying to install pip?
<ForSpareParts> wiggmpk, apt-get. Actually, I misspoke. I don't want to remove virtualenv, since I installed it with apt-get, but I do want to get rid of virtualenvwrapper.
<ForSpareParts> wiggmpk, Hell, I'd be okay with getting rid of everything, including pip, and starting fresh -- I just want a nice, solid pip/venv setup. Whatever the best way is to do that, I'm down for it.
<zykotick9> ForSpareParts: did you install virtualenvwrapper using something other the apt/USC?
<wiggmpk> ForSpareParts: so you typed what to install pip?
<ForSpareParts> zykotick9, I installed it via pip, but that didn't take, so I got rid of it and tried via apt.
<ForSpareParts> wiggmpk, sudo apt-get install python-virtualenv
<ForSpareParts> (the pip package is a dependency)
<wiggmpk> ForSpareParts: so if you type "which pip" in terminal, what does it tell you?
<ForSpareParts> wiggmpk, /usr/local/bin/pip
<wiggmpk> ForSpareParts: so try "sudo pip install --upgrade pip" and "sudo pip install --upgrade virtualenv"
<ForSpareParts> wiggmpk, OK.
<ForSpareParts> Alright, that seems to have worked.
<wiggmpk> ForSpareParts: any way to test it?
<ForSpareParts> wiggmpk, Don't know of one off the top of my head. I'm trying to install the wrapper the same way, that should tell me something...
<ForSpareParts> wiggmpk, IIRC, I think all the trouble started because I was trying to install stuff from pip without using sudo -- I figured that if I virtualenv installed, I should be able to start using pip by itself, since that's kinda the point
<ForSpareParts> wiggmpk, But it might be I didn't have it set up all the way yet.
<savagecroc> Is there anyway with SCP to make it respect the directory permission settings?
<wiggmpk> ForSpareParts: so all is good then?
<JesseH> shit
<Neda> Does anybody know how can I filter the result with up and down arrow keys in the terminal, by typing the first letters of the command?
<JesseH> What is this place?
<Neda> Anybody there?
<Neda> !language | JesseH
<ubottu> JesseH: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<JesseH> This isn't african heritage channel?
<JesseH> Dang
<JesseH> the gentoo boys strike again
<Neda> Does anybody know how can I filter the result with up and down arrow keys in the terminal, by typing the first letters of the command?
<elisa87> Hi do know why I receive this error:  Can't stat /usr/lib/nvidia-settings: No such file or directory ?
<Neda> Does anybody know how can I filter the result with up and down arrow keys in the terminal, by typing the first letters of the command?
<wiggmpk> elisa87: I would say, its because nvidia-settings doesnt exist
<savagecroc> when you scp a file what determines what file permissions it has?
<wiggmpk> elisa87: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Neda> Does anybody know how can I filter the result with up and down arrow keys in the terminal, by typing the first letters of the command?
<elisa87> It was supposed to be created after installation I don't know why it has not been installed!
<wiggmpk> elisa87: how did you install your drivers? via jockey-gtk or using the nvidia package from nvidia?
<elisa87> I installed CUDA toolkits and thought this will be installed afterwards automatically
<elisa87> I am using what you said right now
<wiggmpk> elisa87: I said 2 different things.. so which one? jockey or nvidia proprietary drivers?
<ForSpareParts> wiggmpk, So far as I can tell! I appreciate your help.
<wiggmpk> ForSpareParts: np mate
<Tex_Nick> Neda : are you refering to autocompletion ? first few letters with the TAB key will list options ?
<elisa87> Do you know what I should do ? /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcuda
<elisa87> wiggmpk:  that error is fixed now...thanks
<ACubed10> hello everyone
<zykotick9> Tex_Nick: there's actually a pageup/pagedown (usually) that cycles through old commands starting with what you've already typed.  sorta a TAB with your history of commands
<wiggmpk> elisa87: np, i havent install anything cuda related before so I cant help ya on that one
<Tex_Nick> zykotick9:  ahhh yeah ... i use up & down arrow keys for that ... i thought Neda was looking for a filter type function
<john_redmond> hello room
<savagecroc> is there anyway to make default ACLs actually apply when uploading a file via scp.   The only way i can get it to work is  scp file server:/tmp    then cp /tmp/filename /to/where/its/supposed/to/go   rm /tmp/filename
<zykotick9> Tex_Nick: unless you've modified it, it's actually quit different from regular up/down.  you can type "ls <PGUP>" and it'll only cycle through things starting with "ls ".  it very handy actually.
<Tex_Nick> zykotick9:  as in ls TAB key ... would list ls commands ?
<Tex_Nick> zykotick9:  okman i've never used that ... and it doesn't seem to work on this box ... don't think i've modified my key-bindings to prevent that ... i need to look into that ... thanks for the pointer ;-)
<zykotick9> Tex_Nick: i don't think it's enabled by default, you might need to modify /etc/inputrc
<iFlip> I have a remote desktop question - anyone fluent?
<zykotick9> Tex_Nick: history-search-backwards (and forwards) are the variables
<iFlip> I have Ubuntu 10.04 running on a gigabit LAN. I connect through "screen sharing" on my iMac OSX Mountain Lion and the connection is extremely sluggish. The cursor will track for about three seconds and then non responsive. I can still see remote activity but my interaction is void.
<Tex_Nick> zykotick9:  i'm on the phone right now ... bout 5 minutes will have a look ... thanks for the info ... will report back :-)
<iFlip> I never had this problem before. I recently rebuilt my LAMP server and since it has not been performing like the first install.
<axtran> iFlip: What client are you using?
<iFlip> Mac built-in VNC protcol
<axtran> iFlip: So you're using the iMac to VNC to your Ubuntu system?
<iFlip> correct
<axtran> Hmm, I'm going the other way (Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit, Remmina) to OS X 10.8 and it is fast.
<axtran> Are you using something like... encryption?  Try disabling that.
<iFlip> On the client or server side
<axtran> Server, of course
<iFlip> no encryption - i just checked that again to make sure
<Tex_Nick> zykotick9:  i'm trying to multitask with one hand ... sure that requires logout & logini ?
<axtran> Hmm, I don't know
<zykotick9> Tex_Nick: not sure?
<dfrey> I'm having problems playing audio over HDMI using a NVidia card under Ubuntu.  My receiver seems to be searching for the HDMI audio signal, but then gives up and goes to analog.  In Windows 7, the audio over HDMI works correctly.  Any ideas?
<dfrey> My video card is a GeForce GTX 560
<RPG-Master> dfrey: how does you sound settings look?
<RPG-Master> Like, under devices which is selected?
<usr13> dfrey: audio cable ?
<RPG-Master> I just went through the exact same thing on another PC with an NVIDIA card, but I've promptly forgotten the whole thing...
<usr13> dfrey: pulse is supposed to be diverting the audio but its not, (at least that's what I've been lead to belive), (that it's pulseaudio's job to do it).
<usr13> RPG-Master: Was it someting to do with pulseaudio?
<Tex_Nick> zykotick9:  i removed the comments from the two lines in /etc/inputrc ... had to logout & back in ... now as an example, if i ls and tab up it seems to go on forever listing all possible instances of ls ... including grep's and other stuff ... kinda cool ... lol ... i've gotta play with this ... thanks man for the tip ;-)
<dfrey> RPG-Master, usr13: It just started working.  I have no idea why.  I have tried a million different things already.  Thanks I guess
<zykotick9> Tex_Nick: glad to help
<GeekSquid> dfrey: remember, in order for HDMI digital audio to go across the cable the codec in the video would have to support HDMI playback
<abird> Hi, I've been having a lot of trouble getting ubuntu on a dvd
<GeekSquid> abird: you mean the iso? or you can't get it to burn
<abird> I'm using a mac and disk utility- I downloaded the iso and when I try to open it I get "no mountable file systems"
<Tex_Nick> zykotick9:  that is listing previous instances of ls that i've used in the past ... i don't know how far back it goes, but some of the instances were a week or more ago ... i wonder what log file they are comming from ??? that is neat though ... it definately has functionallity !!!
<GeekSquid> abird: try deepburner available free and doesn't cost for the free version and doesn't load a bunch of junk on your mac
<Ben64> abird: i don't think we can help you with mac, but you need to burn the image onto the disc, you'll need to find some software that has that capability
<zykotick9> Tex_Nick: i believe it's just your history file.  ~/.bash_history
<zykotick9> Tex_Nick: really good when you use a program with lots of switches that you can't remember ;)
<abird> alright, thanks for the suggestions
<abird> oh, deepburner isn't available on mac
<Tex_Nick> zykotick9:  ok man this wasn't even my question ... i was originally trying to answwer a question for Neda ... looks like i'm the one getting the education here ;-) lol
<zykotick9> Tex_Nick: always good to learn-while-you-help ;)
<abird> I found this topic which I think is related: http://askubuntu.com/questions/153833/why-cant-i-mount-the-ubuntu-12-04-installer-isos-in-mac-os-x/153854#153854
<CIDR> I have 12.10 installed on my HTPC box.  I have a geforce 210 with hdmi out, but I'm not getting any audio over HDIm.  Any ideas?
<Tex_Nick> zykotick9:  REALLY !!! thanks man ;-)
<CIDR> I installed the latest nvidia drivers, and all it did was make my screen slightly blurry
<abird> can't find a fix, though
<usr13> abird: audio cable :)
<STMelon> bbiab
<h00k> CIDR: you can go into your sound menu, and change your output device to digital HDMI
<CIDR> Yes
<CIDR> I have 2 HDMI's in there, and neither do anythign when I hit test sound
<abird> what do you mean, usr?
<h00k> CIDR: oh. hrm.
<usr13> abird: Sorry, that was for CIDR
<abird> no worries
<usr13> CIDR: How did you install the new Video Driver?
<usr13> CIDR: Did you just download from nvidia.com?
<CIDR> apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<usr13> CIDR: I suggest going to nvidia.com and download install the correct driver.
<CIDR> Ok...
<usr13> CIDR: That'll more-than-likely fix it.
<abird> thanks for the suggestions, if I figure this out I'll come back on later
<zykotick9> CIDR: think long and hard before using nvidia.com's driver...
<WXZ> how do you use enhanced zoom with dual monitors?
<baggy> Could anyone assist me with Java 7 on Ubuntu? It's absolutely borked. :s
<GeekSquid> WXZ: that's a #compiz question, you might find help there
<WXZ> GeekSquid: good point, thank you
<CIDR> zykotick9: I just want hdmi audio/video to work...
<zykotick9> CIDR: i know.  but there are "implications" to using nvidia.com's driver, instead of the one in repo.
<CIDR> Like?
<CIDR> I mean as of now using the one from the repo gets me no sound, so...
<zykotick9> CIDR: every time there is a kernel update, your graphics are gonna break
<CIDR> Don't care
<CIDR> No need to update it
<CIDR> it's a HTPC box
<CIDR> once it works I don't want to touch it.
<kunji> CIDR: You should probably at least do your other upgrades though.
<Tex_Nick> !details | baggy
<ubottu> baggy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<CIDR> Yeah, at this point none of that matters
<Vorenii> anyone know why i dont have any sounds on my imac?
<CIDR> As I have no sound, and the graphics look like shite with the nvidia drivers and the repo drivers
<kunji> CIDR: Why not just upgrade everything but the kernel though?  It will matter when your network gets compromised through your HTPC box :P
<CIDR> there's no ports open to the htpc box
<cyanboy> Hi, I am trying to triple boot on my macbook pro. With OS X, Win8 and Ubuntu.
<CIDR> really no worried abotu that at this point
<cyanboy> Now after that I installed Ubuntu, windows won't boot
<kunji> CIDR: I know what you mean, but that won't be much comfort when it gets hit with a 0-day java exploit or the like because the packages weren't up to date with fixed ones.
<CIDR> I'm no using java... it's going to play music and video via xbmc, nothing else
<CIDR> either way, it doesn't much matter if the thing won't play sound or dispaly video right...
<simpson_> hello
<kunji> CIDR: Right, but that's not exactly my point, the exploint doesn't have to be java.  UPnP could certainly have vulnerabilities as well (we know the gateway device spec does, servers and clients are less clear though).
<kunji> *exploit
<simpson_> I am setting up a clustered server currently, do you know if Ubuntu Server will support all the same NICs as Ubuntu Desktop?
<CIDR> simpson_: yes...
<kunji> CIDR: It's easy enough to upgrade the userspace without changing the kernel, I don't see a reason not to here.
<simpson_> thank you
<Tex_Nick> cyanboy:  will the pc boot into ubuntu ?
<cyanboy> yes, I am currently in ubuntu now
<baggy> I have a problem with my Java installation. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit. When updating, I get a Package operation failure with a pretty lengthy readout. Should I go ahead and post it anyway, or?
<Tex_Nick> cyanboy:  what distro are you using
<cyanboy> Ubuntu 12.10
<iknofailfu> hey guys, i can't edit tags in rhythmbox, nothing wrong with permissions, is it a bug or rhythmbox doesn't support this feature anymore?
<xxiao> for those new laptop with SSD+HDD, will ubuntu be smart enough to leverage that?
<xxiao> or should I pick that SSD as a swap device?
<xxiao> not sure how the OS uses that SSD, seems like the filesystem should be aware of that
<Tex_Nick> you might just need to update grub ... i've never done a triple boot ... there are a few people in the channel now i think could help you ... rephrase your question in the form of ... how to use update-grub
<kunji> xxiao: Hmm, isn't that handled by the disk controller?
<zykotick9> Tex_Nick: fyi, whatever grub was installed last, is currently in control (and only it's "update-grub" will do anything)...
<iknofailfu> i heard of some kernel feature that allows using of ssd as cache device for hdd or it's not what u're talking about?
<kunji> Tex_Nick: I've done up to like a hexaboot :P, who needs to know?
<cyanboy> I ran update grub, should I try a reboot?
<Tex_Nick> kunji : cyanboy
<kunji> cyanboy: Did you see it detect everything you wanted it to on the command line output?
<xxiao> kunji: not sure, otherwise filesystem needs to be aware of cache-ddr-ssd-sata
<cyanboy> It found all the OS's
<kunji> cyanboy: Then you're probably good to go, they should show up and work on reboot.
<xxiao> i don't think there is a controller that is so smart to do caching etc with a SSD and HDD hanging on it
<cyanboy> brb it is!
<kunji> xxiao: Hmm, true, I would have to look it up, intuitively I want to say it's done by the controller in hardware, but I could be wrong.
<plutonas> I have installed Scid, When I press this ubuntu start button and write scid it doesn't show up... but I can start it from a terminal. Why is that?
<kunji> xxiao: Hmm, why not, it's exactly what is done for RAM all the time, except that the cpu makes the decisions, whereas here it would be done locally by disk controller
<Tex_Nick> kunji : good to see you ... thanks for chiming in there ... hexaboot !!! that's cool ... i've always chilled at dual ;-) lol
<kunji> xxiao: Lemme read up on them a bit though and get back to you
<kunji> Tex_Nick: What's also really cool is that grub2 can boot from isos ^_^
<xxiao> ideally it should be L1-->L2-->DDR-->SSD-->SATA now. for disk controllers if you hook a SSD and a SATA on its ports(same SAS interface) i don't think the controller can tell the difference
<iknofailfu> will this feature work with dm-crypt + luks encrypted instance?
<xxiao> it will just treat them as sda and sdb
<xxiao> kind of sit in parallel and defeats the purposes of buffering/caching
<kunji> xxiao: Not that controller, we're talking about the disks that have ssd and spinny portions right?  The disk controller, which each HD or SSD has.
<xxiao> kunji: oh that one storage controller, but it's too late when data hits that
<xxiao> the os needs to be aware of their difference ahead of time i assume?
<kunji> xxiao: Too late to do what?
<kunji> xxiao: I suspect that it is actually transparent to the OS
<xxiao> say the os knows DDR and disk are different
<xxiao> but i doubt the OS knows anything on disk controller/speed, say, i insert a usb stick and a hard drive, the os knows nothing on their performance
<xxiao> it will treat them same as sda, sdb, etc
<iknofailfu> xxiao, http://atlas.evilpiepirate.org/git/linux-bcache.git/tree/Documentation/bcache.txt?h=bcache-dev ?
<elisa87> why  ls -l nvidia* gives me : ls: cannot access nvidia*: No such file or directory ???
<kunji> xxiao: But I think in this case the OS will only see sda and will not know what data is on the ssd vs. on the hdd.
<iknofailfu> `mount /dev/bcache0 /mnt` seems legit
<cyanboy> It didn't work :(
<cyanboy> in the rEFIt meny, Windows took me to grub. I tried selecting Windows 8, but then it failed to load
<elisa87>  nvidia-smi -a
<elisa87> NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (No such file or directory).
<elisa87> NVIDIA-SMI has failed because it couldn't communicate with NVIDIA driver. Make sure that latest NVIDIA driver is installed and running.
<kunji> xxiao: You can also do it the way you're thinking of, but I think it's much less common, and it done completely in software in that case, you don't even need to be using a hybrid disk.
<cyanboy> also after the grub-update ubuntu wouldn't boot normally
<kunji> cyanboy: rEFIt?
<cyanboy> yes
<xxiao> kunji: i'm buying a ssd+hdd laptop for ubuntu solely, not sure if it's worthwhile for the extra fee on ssd if ubuntu can not leverage it
<xxiao> iknofailfu: great stuff, what's the status on that? merged? need patch it?
<iknofailfu> xxiao, did u check the link?
<GeekSquid> xxiao: put / on the ssd and /home on hdd ... thats all you need to know
<iknofailfu> well i've seen it was announced a while ago the only thing i know is that it already works at least
<kunji> xxiao: Look into it a bit more, but what I'm saying it I don't think Ubuntu needs to know jack squat about how the drive runs things internally in order to use it because it's handled by the disk controller.
<kunji> *is
<iknofailfu> GeekSquid, so what r advantages of putting /home on hdd instead of ssd?
<shadowflee> what is the best way to get back into my wpa2 network m dad locked me out of ?
<kunji> shadowflee: Beg forgiveness
<iknofailfu> shadowflee, to make ur homework
<xxiao> since SSD wins in random IO probably it should be used a tmpfs
<kunji> cyanboy: I'm not sure what that is, is this an EFI system you're dealing with, because that complicates things -_-
<cyanboy> I have noticed :C
<Ben64> xxiao: what no
<kunji> xxiao: You might not have any choice, as the OS may only see one disk
<rypervenche> xxiao: I use an SSD for my / and an HDD for my /home.
<xxiao> rypervenche: do no bcache as iknofailfu mentioned above at all?
<kunji> xxiao: Really, I suspect it works very much like virtual memory does.
<xxiao> s/do/so/
<xxiao> kunji: i doubt it unless you have patch mentioned above
<iknofailfu> xxiao, if i were u i would check the status of this thing, maybe its already works like a charm almost out of the box
<GeekSquid> xxiao: kunji is correct. by putting the operating system on the ssd it gives extremly fast access to os stuff... your personal files, music, video can take just a little longer to load, but really if you can stream full frame 1080p from a hdd no problem. but can you load libreoffice, have mysql flying data in and out, and compile all the code you want to an from the ssd at blazing speed, then you store the data on the hdd, done deal
<kunji> GeekSquid: umm, that's not what I was saying
<rypervenche> xxiao: I have no problem.s
<iknofailfu> no guys ur advices ruin the main idea of ssd advantages
<iknofailfu> because ur .profile folders r stored at /home which is hdd in ur case
<rypervenche> xxiao: Really really fast compiling times.^^
<iknofailfu> and thats not what he was asking about
<kunji> Also we're not talking about SSD + HDD, we're talking about a hybrid disk, which has both internal to it, I'm quite sure it's controller will handle the caching transparently
<iknofailfu> kernel features responsible for that
<xxiao> alright, for $30 more I can add a 16GB SSD
<GeekSquid> kunji: really at that point your are talking about the limits of the SATA connection (i.e. laptop hardware)
<ReAzem> Forgot to select what to install during installation process, I now have a minimal install, what are the packages to isntall default WM and basic tools?
<xxiao> IdeaPad Y500 Laptop - 59360241 vs 59360242
<jtrucks> how do I flush my DNS cache?
<xxiao> 41 is $30 more than 42 as it has a 16GB SSD
<iknofailfu> xxiao, that sounds like a bit expensive
<kunji> Here's the article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_drive
<jtrucks> i.e. force a lookup on the server?
<GeekSquid> ReAzem: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ReAzem> GeekSquid, Thanks
<xxiao> iknofailfu: $879 vs $849
<prariedogux> hey guys, was wondering if anyone could help me out.  seems when i install ubuntu on my toshiba, it initially installs and works reasonably well.  but then after i update, ubuntu updates so that the wifi no longer works. after trying all kinds of stuff, ive reinstalled.  does anyone know how i can update everything but whatever stupid thing it wants to do to my wifi ?
<xxiao> 1080p which is nice
<iknofailfu> xxiao, i mean paying for 16gb of ssd
<xxiao> iknofailfu: it is...but it's the way it is, i wish it's 128GB
<xxiao> or larger
<kunji> But it's not so much 16 GB of SSD you're paying for, you're really paying for an integrated cache.  Like getting a machine with more RAM, but as an intermediate step.
<iknofailfu> its all like 30-100$ for 16gb of ram and u're going to buy 16 gb of ssd while u could just buy some 60gb ssd drive and be happy instead of spending money for questionable features
<prariedogux> anyone know why ubuntu insists on updates that skrew up wifi drivers all the time?  if it works to begin with, why update it so it doesnt work?
<kunji> prariedogux: Umm, most should be touching the wifi drivers, did you do a kernel update?
<xxiao> good points, now swinging to the one without SSDs :)
<xxiao> the thing is it's a laptop, i can't really put a SSD into it
<kunji> Did you guys read the article I linked yet, I have a feeling no one read it -_-
<prariedogux> kunji.. i think so. it says 'can only do a partial update'  first, then you have to run update again afterwards.. which would be great, if it didnt wipe out the wifi
<iknofailfu> xxiao, im running laptop with ssd and hdd placed over hdd-caddy instead of optical drive
<kunji> prariedogux: Hmm, I've never had that happen before actually, my update have always been all at once, that's pretty weird.
<zykotick9> prariedogux: a "partial upgrade" translates to "system is gonna break" and by the sounds of it - that's what your experiencing
<GeekSquid> xxiao: why wouldn't you be able to put an ssd in a laptop, they make ssd's for laptops, although the price point makes it an issue
<prariedogux> its a fresh install.
<kunji> GeekSquid: He means he can't fit both an SSD and HDD
<GeekSquid> prariedogux: which version?
<xxiao> GeekSquid: i mean to add a ssd , not sure if there is space for that
<prariedogux> system is new.  so no, i think it upgrades the kernel, and repos, and then after that, finish the upgrates
<prariedogux> 12.04
<kunji> xxiao: Probably not
<GeekSquid> xxiao: some lappys have 2 drive bays
<prariedogux> thing is, the initial install leaves me with wifi. the update breaks it
<iknofailfu> they always do until there is sata plug for optical drive :/
<prariedogux> my wifi is realtek 8188ce
<kunji> See, I would expect most hybrid drives to operate similar to how this one does: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusion_Drive
<zykotick9> prariedogux: does it warn you saying it's going to do a "partial upgrade"?
<iknofailfu> http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00ZsuaUbVRVYof/Universal-Second-HDD-Caddy.jpg
<GeekSquid> prariedogux: try dling 12.10 and see if that works ootb
<prariedogux> yes
<zykotick9> prariedogux: always answer no to that... it's system breaking!
<Ben64> zykotick9: not always
<iknofailfu> kunji, same is done over bcache
<zykotick9> Ben64: ahhh, pretty much.  Something can't be update - what that "something" is, will determine the extent of the damage.
<kunji> iknofailfu: I know, but he can't fit two drives in the laptop
<kunji> Here's another example that works a bit differently, caches at the block level:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_Response_Technology
<iknofailfu> thats another question to discuss, if there is optical drive (who on earth still needs one) he still cat buy hdd caddy
<iknofailfu> so i would start from laptop model
<zykotick9> Ben64: the only time i saw "partial updates" on ubuntu was when i was running the development release.  "aptitude safe-upgrade" would update without breaking stuff, in those cases.
<kunji> iknofailfu: Oh, I just kind of assumed no optical :P
<zykotick9> apt-get has no "safe-upgrade" that i'm aware of...
<kunji> zykotick9: I thought it was only supposed to do safe update by default per se and only do otherwise if forced
<CIDR> is there a way to make sure my video settings won't change upon a reboot?  like no matter what monitor etc... is plugged in?
<kunji> CIDR: Umm, with nvidia drivers?  Not a nice way, you could probably write an xorg.conf and lock down permissions on it or something
<xxiao> iknofailfu: the caddy looks great, thanks
<Ben64> zykotick9: partial upgrades are just dist-upgrades, not necessarily bad at all
<CIDR> yeah with nvidia drivers
<zykotick9> Ben64: no, they're not.  not even close...
<Ben64> zykotick9: they are in fact the same
<iknofailfu> xxiao, please remember that it shouldn't cost more that 25$ no matter what prices u will meet, its all the same of standart, cheaper is better in this case
<kunji> Mardi Gras sale on Newegg, so I guess check it out if you're looking to buy stuff
<zykotick9> Ben64: this was the 1st relevant hit, didn't read all of it but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859240
<zykotick9> seems "partial upgrade" on 12.04 is almost common...
<zykotick9> that's bad
<user___> j
<spacecase> Anyone have any ideas about this question I posted? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/221838
<kunji> zykotick9: I did actually jump ship from 12.04 to 12.10 pretty quickly, because of a kernel update that broke my wireless in 12.04.
<Tex_Nick> kunji : i think that sale ends at midnight tonight in the us pacific time ... i just got a WD 2TB drive for $85 a couple hours ago :)
<kunji> Ends in a little under 3 hours
<GeekSquid> Tex_Nick: blue or green?
<iknofailfu> do they ship it worldwide?
<zykotick9> Ben64: also be aware, that the "fix" for proceeding with a partial upgrade is often reinstall
<kunji> iknofailfu: Hmm, I'm not sure actually.
<Tex_Nick> GeekSquid:  green ... and the user feedback was BAD only 3 stars ... i hope that was due to techo-wennies ;-)
<GeekSquid> Tex_Nick: sorry to say I only buy blue... or better if the client can afford it
<iknofailfu> kunji, could u please tell me again where is it? broke my eyes to find it above
<kunji> iknofailfu: http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/Feb-0-2013/Mardigras12/index-landing.html?nm_mc=EMC-GD021313&cm_mmc=EMC-GD021313-_-index-_-topBanner-_-MardiGars48HRs-EB1  Does that work, I got it through an e-mail promo, not sure if they cross check that.
<Tex_Nick> GeekSquid: yeah ... the box i'm on now boots from a 1TB WD blue ... drive i ordered is for personal data :)
<iknofailfu> kunji, thank you
<kunji> I got a dead blue drive not long ago, that and the SSD were both opened, I'm pretty sure the feds check all the mail to and from my house -_-
<kunji> At least Newegg gave me a full refund including shipping, so that was good of them.
<GeekSquid> see weren't we just talking ssd's ... $129 for a 120 gig laptop drive from intel, or 89 from samsung cheap
<iknofailfu> kunji, do u think they have their reasons? lol
<lasers> kunji: Checking or replacing? ;)
<Tex_Nick> kunji : newegg is good bout that ... return postage/freight is no fun ...
<Tex_Nick> we the people rise up in the support of kunj's freedome !!! ;-)
<kunji> iknofailfu: Not really, they have superficial reasons, like that my dad is from Qatar, and I run a home VPN, stuff like that, but my records spotless ^_^
<iknofailfu> once upon a time i bought some fine whiskey bottle on ebay for only 349$ and it was stolen on the way to my lands by ukranian customs abviously :D
<iknofailfu> o*
<kunji> lasers: Not sure, but I did my low level formats on the SSD, and the other drive got returned, so oh well.
<iknofailfu> formats and ssd is a long and sad story in context of data privacy
<iknofailfu> it should be encrypted on start, unfortunately dm-crypt drops performance to zero
<kunji> iknofailfu: dd works wonders ^_^
<iknofailfu> nope
<kunji> iknofailfu: Hmm?  For preventing any code that was on the disk from being able to run, it should do the job.  Now for preventing my data from being read, that's a different story
<lasers> kunji: Secret FED technology -- Wireless dd -- Only works with FED hard drives in which they replaced yours with theirs.
<iknofailfu> kunji, oh, that sounds fair
<simpson_> does anybody here know about PelicanHPC?
<kunji> lasers: lol, I hope they haven't got that yet, but all that's on the drive is OS files anyway
<simpson_> because I need to know what kind of software you can run on the slave nodes
<kunji> simpson_: Well, it's Debian based, so most anything.  Job performance will really depend on how parallel the code can be made.
<GeekSquid> simpson_: what are you trying to do? math? parallell proc? something proprietary?
<Tex_Nick> lasers:  shhhhhh ... man don't be giv'n em ideas ;-)
<simpson_> I mean can I run say any normal code like a web browser distrobuted? I dont want several instances on each node, I want for the "job" to be split into parts for each node.
<kunji> simpson_: The jobs for the cluster will need to be custom written, you won't just be taking something and throwing it on any cluster and be expecting it to partition itself.
<simpson_> alright haha
<kunji> simpson_: Yeah, you'll need to do some modification on say the Apache code base, but that can be done
<simpson_> what about just selecting a single job for each node, like one node running apache, another mysql etc..
<simpson_> or load balancing
<kunji> simpson_: For that you don't even need them working as a cluster
<simpson_> I am doing this mostly for fun.. I also want to run some servers.. haha
<simpson_> do you think it has software to manage it kinda like proxmox or KVM?
<kunji> simpson_: Hmm, well, if it's mostly for fun, have you seen the raspberry pi supercomputer?
<simpson_> yes
<simpson_> I have a raspberry pi with me right now
<simpson_> but I got 4 good laptops I am not using..
 * cfhowlett thinks "Raspberry is now a "super" computer???"
<kunji> simpson_: Yeah, their setup is documented here: http://www.southampton.ac.uk/~sjc/raspberrypi/pi_supercomputer_southampton.htm
<simpson_> I saw that link before
<iknofailfu> there was a "paralella" kickstarter project u might wanna look at also
<kunji> Isn't there something called a ROCKS cluster, maybe that would be good?
<simpson_> well when I am distrobuting a task, do you think I could run my master as a node too... like use computational power of my master aswell as all the other nodes?
<simpson_> I've never done this before
<kunji> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocks_Cluster_Distribution
<krypto> Is it possible to create bootable Ubuntu 12.04 xen pv iso? i have downloaded kernel  and ramdisk what else is required to make it a bootable xen pv iso?
<kunji> Whoops... I think we've all been letting ourselves get off track.. we should have been in ubuntu-offtopic
<elena-IK> Problem with compiz keybindings: If I bind anything to <anyModifier>+asciicircum, that keybinding stops working after reboot. If I unset it and set it again, it works again, until reboot. dr_willis_ asked if this happens for all users: to check I created a second user and disabled autologin. Now the keybinding worked fine for _both_ users. I reenabled autologin for my main user, the keybinding didn't work. I enabled autologin for the second user, the keyb
<elena-IK> inding didn't work. If after autologin I logout and login again, the keybinding works. Then I disabled autologin again, and again it worked fine for both users. Any ideas? Possible workaround: is there a way to set such compiz options from command line / from an autostart script?
<theperfectpunk> hello
<Ronce> hey
<theperfectpunk> i tried installing a package
<Sazpaimon> I have a failing 1TB MBR drive that I want to recover to a 3TB drive, but I want the 3TB drive to be GPT
<theperfectpunk> it failed to installed
<Sazpaimon> what would be the procedure to do this?
<theperfectpunk> now i am getting an error for that package everytime i try to install a new package
<theperfectpunk> is there workaround for this
<Sazpaimon> I know I could just ddrescue the MBR drive to the 3TB drive, but that would copy the MBR partition layout, which I do not want
<theperfectpunk> ?
<kunji> elena-IK: If you know the commands to set the keybindings you can put them in a file names .xprofile in your home folder, I think that would do the trick.
<kunji> Sazpaimon: Is there another drive you could copy too temporarily?
<GeekSquid> theperfectpunk: you need to update so the packages will install
<zykotick9> theperfectpunk: see if "sudo apt-get -f install" removes it
<Sazpaimon> kunji, no there is not
<Sazpaimon> and I would prefer to not have to mount the volumes on the drive because of the fact that it is failing
<Sazpaimon> if possible I'd like to use ddrescue
<kunji> Sazpaimon: Or you can just go ahead and make the 3 TB gpt, but then ddrescue to an iso on that drive, then mount that and copy off the data.
<cfhowlett> theperfectpunk, did you get an error message?  and how did you attempt installation?  software center or terminal?
<Tex_Nick> simpson_:  the people over at hak5.org were doing some interseting projects with rasberry cluster a while ago ...
<theperfectpunk> after sudo apt-get -f instal it's giving the same error
<theperfectpunk> got a deb file
<theperfectpunk> synatptics touchpad driver
<simpson_> I am not planning on a raspberry cluster.
<theperfectpunk> tried to install it using ubntu software center
<cfhowlett> theperfectpunk, the command to install a deb is not apt-get.  It's sudo dpkg packagename.deg -i
<theperfectpunk> sudo-apt-get -f install returning the ame error
<Sazpaimon> kunji, so make a 1TB partition on the drive, copy the 1TB disk over as an image, bind mount it, create partitions on the other 2TB of the drive copy the data over, delete the 1TB partition, and extend the other partitions as needed?
<Sazpaimon> that's just crazy enough to work
<kunji> simpson_: I know, I just thought some of it might be applicable.  Look up Beowulf clusters as well
<cfhowlett> theperfectpunk, dpkg -i foo.deb
<theperfectpunk> i installed the deb file using ubuntu software center
<theperfectpunk> it did not install
<cfhowlett> theperfectpunk, oh, ok.  what is the exact error message returned?
<simpson_> I have.. I tried to build a MPI one once but it has different architectures and operating systems and they couldnt communicate.. couldnt set up RSH and RLOGIN properly
<theperfectpunk> i'll give u a pastebin
<theperfectpunk> wait
<dr_willis> synapstic drivers should be allready included.  what did you download from where?
<kunji> Sazpaimon: Nah, a little less complicated.  Format the whole thing as 3 TB gpt drive.  And iso file is in fact a block device, so you can copy the 1 TB to an iso file located on the 3 TB drive.  Then you can mount the iso file as a loopback device and just copy off the files.
<kunji> *An, not and
<theperfectpunk> actually there is a button in the corner of the touchpad which turns it off
<theperfectpunk> it's not working nor is the led
<Sazpaimon> kunji, well the original drive has multiple partitions which I would like to retain on the 3TB drive
<dr_willis> but the touchpad works?
<Tex_Nick> simpson : i just looked ... looks like that project has migrated into a virtualization clusters with proxmox ... http://hak5.org/it/virtualization-cluster-for-under-1000 ...
<Sazpaimon> just, you know, larger
<kunji> Sazpaimon: But you want it to be gpt?  Hmm, that gets complicated I think
<theperfectpunk> http://pastebin.com/svSUvtNY
<iknofailfu> why not to dd the partition to 3tb drive and extend it later
<theperfectpunk> yeah it works but no multi touch support
<Sazpaimon> kunji, to be specific, the 1TB drive has 4 partitions, and I want 1 partition to go on a 500GB drive as MBR, and the other 3 go to the 3TB drive
<kunji> iknofailfu: Because his original is not gpt and he wants the 3 TB drive to be gpt
<Sazpaimon> why won't my idea work?
<Sazpaimon> just make a 1TB drive image, mount it, and copy the files over to new partitions on the 3TB drive, then extend them?
<kunji> Sazpaimon: wait, what the, a 500 GB MBR!??!?!?
<Sazpaimon> kunji, yeah I should have specified that
<Sazpaimon> the 500GB drive is going to be the OS drive, since it'd be silly to have that on a 3TB drive
<theperfectpunk> how to remove this error guys
<theperfectpunk> turns up everytime i try to install a package
<theperfectpunk> http://pastebin.com/svSUvtNY
<Sazpaimon> so the OS partition on the 1TB will go onto that drive
<kunji> Sazpaimon: Oh, well both drives will have their own MBRs.  Thing is, it sounds like you want to do file level copies instead of block level.  If you do the block level copy you will not end up with a gpt drive
<Sazpaimon> right
<Sazpaimon> i'll make a block level copy of the entire drive to an image on the 3TB drive
<iknofailfu> theperfectpunk, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1738264
<Sazpaimon> then do file-level copies from that image to other partitions on the 3TB
<kunji> Sazpaimon: So I think you should still do it similar to what I suggested, but partition the 3 TB how you want it first.
<kunji> Yeah
<simpson_> http://www.dirigibleflightcraft.com/CbN/ seems like the only thing that will work unless I want to just install ubuntu on all of them and set it up manually.. I am not using a separate network specifically for the cluster.
<kunji> Err, but block level to the iso file
<Sazpaimon> right
<kunji> Sazpaimon: Yeah, I think it should work.
<Sazpaimon> now, question, if I have an image file of the 1TB drive, and that iso file has multiple partitions, how do I mount them seperately
<Sazpaimon> do I need to know the offsets and feed them to mount explicitly?
<simpson_> I need a GUI though
<kunji> Sazpaimon: You don't, but you won't need to at that point because after that it's file level copies you  need right?
<iknofailfu> but in case u're interested google knows for sure
<Sazpaimon> kunji, well, I'll have this ISO file with the entire 1TB drive on it, how will I be able to mount the partitions on that ISO to get to the files to copy them over?
<lasers> Why not a separate small hard drive for OS alone?
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Sazpaimon> dr_willis, the ISO will have multiple partitions on it
<iknofailfu> Sazpaimon, http://rentageekla.com/2010/10/27/how-to-mount-an-iso-that-contains-multiple-partitions/
<younder> you need to specify the file formatting also
<Sazpaimon> okay, so I was right, I'll need specify the offsets explicitly
<Sazpaimon> that's ok
<dr_willis> sounds to me like its a hd image.. not an iso file
<Sazpaimon> dr_jesus, it is a HD image, I was saying iso file because that's what kunji was calling it and I didn't want to cause any confusion
<Sazpaimon> which I ended up doing anyway, lol
<kunji> dr_willis: Well, it is an hd image, in an iso file :P
<lasers> Sazpaimon: You could ddrescue each partitions. Seems easier than dding the whole thing.
<Sazpaimon> yeah, that'd work too
<kunji> Sazpaimon: Yeah lasers suggestion should be a lot easier
<sam_> anyone know how i can setup 2 WAN links with automatic fail-over support?
<dr_willis> dding a hd to a file and renameing it foo.iso    is NOT an iso file
<cfhowlett> sam_, pretty advanced question ... perhaps better asked in #ubuntu-server   ???
<kunji> sam_: I want to say heartbeat, but it's been a while, I don't remember well
<intelligentfool> is trace route normally preinstalled on a standard 12.04 image?
<sam_> hmm.. thanks
<intelligentfool> traceroute6 was, but v4 wasn't…. just curious
<kunji> intelligentfool: I think it's not, but the GUI network tools does a trace route with something, not sure what it uses
<iknofailfu> Sazpaimon, before u will bury the hard drive that was responsible for all that hell, consider using free "mhdd" utility which is simple, free, works and saved me tons of cash for buying new hdds
<Tex_Nick> intelligentfool:  i don't think it is
<intelligentfool> is there a reason it's not preinstalled? and v6 is?
<intelligentfool> seems silly
<kunji> intelligentfool: Does v6 happen to also do v4?
<intelligentfool> heh, didn't try
<Sazpaimon> alright, so here's the plan: 1. Make 1 partition on the 500GB drive, 2. Make 4 partitions on the 3TB drive, with one of them being about 1TB. 3. On the 1TB drive, ddrescue partitions 1-4 to the 1TB partition on the 3TB drive 4. loopback mount each partition. 5. copy files from partition 1 to the 500GB drive. 6. Copy files from partitions 2-4 to partitions 1-3 on the 3TB drive. 7. Delete the 1TB partiti
<Sazpaimon> on on the 3TB drive 8. Extend partitions 1-3 as needed
<Sazpaimon> phew
<intelligentfool> kunji, "unknown host"
<kunji> intelligentfool: Hmm, the GUI does ipv4 with something, sorry I don't know what
<intelligentfool> eh, i was just raising the point in case there's any ubuntu dev's in here
<intelligentfool> i'm guessing it was left out accidentally
<unreal__> what point
<intelligentfool> trace route is a standard diagnostic tool, its like not including ping or something
<kunji> intelligentfool: Hmm, I'm not so sure about that, I don't remember it being in by default for a while now.
<iknofailfu> u may need ping6 also hah
<unreal__> so someone tell me this....why is it when you run out of hard drive space does the computer just crash????
<Tex_Nick> intelligentfool:  i had to specifically install it on 12.10
<unreal__> i had to go into terminal and delete a few things to get my computer to boot up again. bullshit
<intelligentfool> apt-get install traceroute is easy enough,  just odd. i'm done complaining :)
<cfhowlett> unreal__, so long as processes can run in ram, no crash ...
<unreal__> right??
<unreal__> try it sometime
<unreal__> i was thinking because it had no more pagefile it could have but i dont really know much about computers
<Tex_Nick> intelligentfool:  i was of the same opinion ???
<iknofailfu> still complaining about crashes
<intelligentfool> Tex_Nick, i wasn't responding to you, sorry
<lasers> unreal__: I'll say to install htop to see CPU/RAM/etc -- but I'm afraid you won't have room for that.
<unreal__> I did the same thing last year and had to reinstall ubuntu well i did it again tonight and I actually tried deleting a couple things and VOILA it booted back up
<unreal__> htop?
<lasers> htop.
<unreal__> I have 2 gigs now. i found out deleting packages clears up a whole lotta space
<unreal__> apt=get install htop???
<aeon-ltd> - not =
<dr_willis> cleaning the cache help free up space
<unreal__> ya
<simpson_> Hey do you guys know if its possible to run PelicanHPC without a dedicated LAN? I basically want to run it on my normal WiFi.
<dr_willis> whats pelicanhpc?
<iknofailfu> parallel computing over wifi sounds strange
<unreal__> is there a gui version of htop?
<intelligentfool> i wasn't paying attention, what's htop?
<dr_willis> xterm -e  htop            ;-)
<unreal__> shows processes
<lasers> unreal__: Meh. Use htop. It's all it is, just stats to look at.
<iknofailfu> like top
<atlef> htop is nice
<unreal__> is there a gui htop
<aeon-ltd> wut
<simpson_> grrr ill do it over wifi anyway
<dr_willis> no need fro a gui htop. ;-)
<unreal__> is there a nice pretty version of htop or task manager
<iknofailfu> it won't work for it's main purpose over wifi i suspect
<lasers> htop is pretty.
<unreal__> I just wanted to put it in my unity bar
<dr_willis> there other process monitor tools in the repos
<aeon-ltd> unreal__: if you set colors in bash, htop is very pretty
<unreal__> cuz ill forget what its called
<dr_willis> xterm -e  htop             make a script that runs this.....
<unreal__> it is rather nice stock
<unreal__> teal
<dr_willis> or make a gnome-terminal profile that runs it
<unreal__> is there a command to do that
<zykotick9> dr_willis: sidenote - xterm is weak.  urxvt is a much better terminal, while still being 'light'
<unreal__> make a terminal profile?
<dr_willis> phhhr.. you kids these days..
<dr_willis> ;-)
<dr_willis> gnome-terminal has prifiles yes..
<kunji> Huh, I can't find documentation on gnome-nettool, people seem to be under the impression that it uses traceroute, but I think it may actually use tracepath, considering that it works, but traceroute is not installed on my system.
<iknofailfu> you people writing smileys with `-` calling someone kids these days..
<zykotick9> dr_willis: "kids", i wish.  i'm almost 40 :(..
<cfhowlett> kunji, perhaps this question is better off in #ubuntu-server   ????
<unreal__> awww
<unreal__> im 28
<dr_willis> i got shoes older then that....
<dr_willis> get off my lawn!
<unreal__> HAHA
<iknofailfu> yeah and i wear my granpa's pantalons
<zykotick9> lol
<kunji> cfhowlett: Hmm, was more of a comment on intelligentfool's question, that is, I think traceroute is not installed by default because tracepath does the job.
<dr_willis> suspenders  AND a belt   here..
<unreal__> is anybody here a programmer?
<aeon-ltd> unreal__: progammer in what?
<unreal__> python or any language really
<intelligentfool> tracepath eh
<kunji> unreal__: programmer is pretty broad, also sounds like something for #ubuntu-offtopic
<intelligentfool> tmyk
<dr_willis> bbl.
<unreal__> is this room for a specific topic?
<kunji> unreal__: Yep, Ubuntu support.
<cfhowlett> unreal__, ubuntu support here please
<unreal__> what are some rooms I can just chat in?
<cfhowlett> !ot|unreal__,
<ubottu> unreal__,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tex_Nick> unreal__:  try #programming or ##c
<unreal__> ok thanks!
<Sazpaimon> oh, another question regarding this transfer. Since the filesystem on these drives is NTFS, will ntfs-3g retail permissions on those files if I copy them over to another drive?
<Sazpaimon> s/retail/retain
<intelligentfool> awesome, i'd never heard of tracepath, seems like traceroute but with MTU's. yay
<Sazpaimon> like, if I copy the OS partition from one drive to another, will all the file permissions and attributes remain the same?
<iknofailfu> using dd - yes?
<Sazpaimon> no, using a plain file copy
<enix0r> tracepath relies on PMTUD which requires ICMP unreachables as a warning.  Unfortunatly a good number of systems still block ICMP unreachables.
<iknofailfu> what is the target fs
<Sazpaimon> ntfs
<iknofailfu> and source is?
<Sazpaimon> ntfs
<iknofailfu> should work
<Sazpaimon> ok, so a cp -r would be the same as, say robocopy /MIR /COPYALL /SEC in windows
<iknofailfu> i assume yes but without fragmentation
<Sazpaimon> understandably
<iknofailfu> but i'm not sure honestly
<intelligentfool> enix0r, a good number of systems block ICMP unreachables?
<intelligentfool> like what?
<Sazpaimon> I'll double check with the ntfs-3g devs
<intelligentfool> i believe they're turned on for cisco, juniper, etc by default
<enix0r> back in early 2000 blocking icmp unreachables was actually recommended to protect the control plane of routers
<Sazpaimon> actually there's no ntfs-3g channel, oops
<enix0r> this was before control plane policing policies were avaiable
<intelligentfool> enix0r, yea, that sounds about right, so yea, could be some legacy stuff still out there
<enix0r> yeah I have run across a fair number in EMEA and APAC
<intelligentfool> i found a box with 8.5 yr uptime on my network :)
<enix0r> mostly eastern block countries
<enix0r> intelligentfool, nice 8.5 years uptime is impressive.  What platform?
<iknofailfu> my bet its *bsd
<enix0r> hey maybe it's Windows ME!
<iknofailfu> no
<enix0r> haha
<kepler> solaris?
<intelligentfool> enix0r, i think it was a cisco 2611 or 2612
<iknofailfu> :///
<enix0r> those guys are workhorses, I haven't run into one of those in quite a few years now
<intelligentfool> yea, they never die
<enix0r> The 2800 series ISRs did a really good job of kicking those off networks
<iknofailfu> met freebsd with 2 years 8 months of uptime
<krypto>  Is it possible to create bootable ubuntu 12.04 xen pv iso? i have downloaded kernel  and ramdisk what else is required to make it a bootable xen pv iso
<kunji> krypto: xen pv?  What's that now?
<isr45> ...
<krypto> xen para virtual machine
<lasers> unreal__: Look into bleachbit too. (delete unnecessary files from the system
<isr45> what's the use of w! in vi editor ?
<kepler> iirc write, without asking about overwriting
<isr45> even if the user doesn't have write options he can still make changes to the file with w!.
<kepler> no
<ivotkl> Night, I'm going to bed. Take care.
<kepler> night
<iknofailfu> we can read u a story
<wiggmpk> is it NOT possible to hide join/depart messages with empathy? I mean I know there isnt an option readily available, does anyone have a hack for it?
<simpson_> installing ubuntu onto 5 computers right now.. xD
<Es0teric> if a user is already part of two groups, how do you add that user into another group?
<Es0teric> to make a total of 3 groups
<zykotick9> Es0teric: "sudo adduser USERNAME GROUPNAME"
<Es0teric> zykotick9 i am talking about an existing user
<Es0teric> not a new user
<zykotick9> Es0teric: so am i!
<Es0teric> ok
<zykotick9> Es0teric: it quite common for people to use usermod, and use it incorrectly, and thus loose all groups EXECPT the one they're adding (which is bad).  using adduser is a lot saver.
<Es0teric> yeah, i see zykotick9
<Es0teric> also, zykotick9 i get this error -> Error -125: remote chdir failed
<Es0teric> when trying to go to a directory in my IDE
<zykotick9> Es0teric: cant help with that - no clue what that is.
<xjsuw7> lol @simpson_
<xjsuw7> i love this
<pinky> Hi, I just installed Xchat.
<wiggmpk> Es0teric: if your curious, the correct usermod way would be "usermod -a -G <groupname> <username>"
<xjsuw7> so bored figure i just come on in bored to high heaven
<xjsuw7> hi pinky
<Es0teric> wiggmpk i know why now
<Es0teric> chmod permissions were wrong
<xjsuw7> u da pinky frm friday?
<wiggmpk> Es0teric: whats important here is the capital -G, I believe thats what zykotick9 was referring to.. lower case g would change the group instead of add
<pinky> Nope.
<Es0teric> wiggmpk i tried that
<Es0teric> but it didnt work forme
<Es0teric> *for me
<xjsuw7> say waht one more time!
<Es0teric> only useradd worked
<FloodBot1> Es0teric: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pinky> what's a floodbot
<Es0teric> yeah i got to get rid of that habit >.>
<wiggmpk> Es0teric: were you using "sudo"
<wiggmpk> Es0teric: with usermod i mean
<Es0teric> wiggmpk, yes i was
<wiggmpk> Es0teric: interesting
<aeon-ltd> pinky: a bot the channel uses to prevent spamming [flooding]
<pinky> Goodbye.
<Es0teric> is it possible to chmod multiple directories?
<simpson_> %#&%&^
<simpson_> faulty hdd/disk
<simpson_> installation crashed
<simpson_> ffuuuu D:
<xjsuw7> lol
<xjsuw7> that always sucks
<simpson_> *dies*
<wiggmpk> Es0teric: i never tried it before, but you might be able to just list all the directories after each other
<wiggmpk> Es0teric: like "chmod ### /etc/something /etc/someone /etc/somewhere"
<wiggmpk> Es0teric: unless your trying to change a directory and all files and sub-directories under the main directory
<Es0teric> wiggmpk yes i am
<Es0teric> i am trying to do -R
<wiggmpk> Es0teric: then your doing it right
<Es0teric> alright, cool
<shoot> hello
<aeon-ltd> hi
<shoot> Has Ubuntu been created from Debian live CD or from the Direct Installer ?
<zykotick9> debian-live isn't a "real" debian project.  ubuntu's live is at this point, it's own thing - i doubt it's based on anything anymore.  certainly the mini, is based off debian's netinst.
<wiggmpk> shoot: the non-LTS release of Ubuntu are from the Debian Unstable branch.. is all I know
<iceroot> wiggmpk: every ubuntu release is from testing/unstable
<shoot> yeah
<wiggmpk> iceroot: I suppose technically thats accurate
<shoot> But Ubuntu has modified the Debian installer.iso or the Live CD
<zykotick9> shoot: debian install cd's aren't LiveCD, so it couldn't possibly be based of that.  the mini.iso is based of debian installer.
<makara> how can I see current file operations? It doesn't show up as a window in Docky?
<makara> I'm moving a whole lot of files, but the dialog isn't visible anymore
<shoot> zykotick9, How the Ubuntu Live CD created?
<zykotick9> shoot: no idea.
<wiggmpk> !ubiquity
<shoot> ah
<shoot> That is the script to install Ubuntu on HDD
<cfhowlett> shoot, history of ubuntu is available somewhere.  Pretty sure some archive has the development details for what it's worth.
<Tex_Nick> makara : you've probably checked, but if not ... see if it's on another workspace/minimized
<zykotick9> !remaster | shoot
<ubottu> shoot: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<makara> Tex_Nick, not there. It just disappeared, but won't let me remove the drive
<makara> it would be great to have a Unity plugin that shows all file transfer (files, dropbox, torrent, firefox download)
<makara> bit difficult to implement
<zykotick9> makara: when you use Microsoft software what do you expect?  docky is mono garbage (personal opinion only!)
<makara> zykotick9, are we talking about the same docky?
<zykotick9> makara: yes.  it's mono based that's MS's .net
<zykotick9> makara: see "apt-cache depends docky" and see the libmono listed
<makara> zykotick9, what does docky have to do with the disappearance of Ubuntu's file transfer dialog?
<zykotick9> makara: perhaps nothing!  i though it disappeared from docky.
<makara> it disappeared period
<wiggmpk> are you sure it just isnt finished?
<zykotick9> makara: if you want to know if it's still copying, you could install the terminal based iotop then run it using "sudo iotop" to see if stuff is still moving
<Cebo> Hello
<Tex_Nick> makara : see if this will help ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1924417
<makara> zykotick9, I know its still copying but I want to see the progress
<zykotick9> makara: that i can't help with... good luck.
<cfhowlett> Cebo, greetings
<iceroot> what is the best way to check an empty hdd (no fs) if everything is fine with the hdd?
<zykotick9> iceroot: smartctl
<iceroot> zykotick9: that is only reading the smart-status?
<zykotick9> iceroot: yes
<zykotick9> iceroot: can also run tests
<iceroot> zykotick9: bad sectors are not part of the smart status?
<iceroot> zykotick9: ah ok, sounds good, i will have a look, thank you
<zykotick9> iceroot: not sure...
<iceroot> zykotick9: my try was "dd if=/dev/zero" of=..." and then dd if=/dev/sdx/ ..." but that will take ages
<mvt007geek> hello
<cfhowlett> mvt007geek, greetigns
<mvt007geek>  i am using ubuntu on pandaboard. i am using a serial port to do my workes on it. i used nano to write on a file (by gtkterm serial port) but after i wanted to save that by ^o or exit by ^x none worked
<mvt007geek> it seems i am in a prison and can't get free
<mvt007geek> :(
<mvt007geek> it's urgent. can someone tell me  what the problem is?!!
<somsip> mvt007geek: you have used CTRL-O and CTRL-X haven't you?
<mvt007geek> yes
<somsip> mvt007geek: permissions to wite the file are okay?
<mvt007geek> don't know. but if i don't have permisssion it just won't save it. but it will let me exit. won't it?
<somsip> mvt007geek: CTRL-X and confirm to lose changes normally
<mvt007geek> somsip:  when  i use ^o to save or when i use ^x to exit it just show me a little window that contain a button (configurayion) amd under that button wrote default.
<mvt007geek> *configuration
<mvt007geek> *and
<somsip> mvt007geek: I'm not sure what you mean then. I don't use nano often. Maybe you'll just have to kill nano
<lasers> What file are you editing?
<xjsuw7> im bored looking for something fun to do
<cfhowlett> xjsuw7, are you sure #ubuntu computer support is the channel you're looking for????
<mvt007geek> somsip: my problem is exactly this. i am working with serial port and i only have commandline. the only way  to kill or anything else is exiting from nano
<xjsuw7> yea
<mvt007geek> xjsuw7: so help me :D
<xjsuw7> yup trying to learn some things
<cfhowlett> xjsuw7, if you have a specific support query to ask ...
<xjsuw7> hmm
<cfhowlett> !contribute|xjsuw7
<ubottu> xjsuw7: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<mvt007geek> Lasers a text file. i made it by "touch command"
<mvt007geek> LaserS
<xjsuw7> i have problems here and there... just hanging around trying to learn some new things for real
<lasers> mvt007geek: And then what?
<xjsuw7> biggest thing wanna learn to write scripts and python  and stuff
<haidou> Hello
<xjsuw7> hello
<mvt007geek> what? i told evry thing.read my former sentences plz
<mvt007geek> *every
<cfhowlett> haidou, greetings
<haidou> I'm looking for help on theme installation. Ubuntu 12.10.
<haidou> Can someone help me?
<lasers> mvt007geek: Try 'xrefresh' ?
<cfhowlett> xjsuw7, #python #ubuntu-offtopic
<lasers> mvt007geek: 'reset' ?
<cfhowlett> !ask|haidou,   what's the problem
<ubottu> haidou,   what's the problem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mvt007geek> Lasers reset pandaboard? but it won't help.again when i use nano or other editors the problem remain
<haidou> Is their an order to this type of chat?
<bazhang> haidou, ask an actual question, all on one line
<haidou> Ahh
<somsip> mvt007geek: but you could check the permissions before editing it...
<lasers> mvt007geek: Type 'reset' in the terminal. Try that?
<cfhowlett> haidou for best results, state your hardware, what version of ubuntu, what you tried/failed to do and what you thought would happen.  Error messages and screenshots help as well
<lasers> Videos help too.
<zykotick9> mvt007geek: are you a member of the dialout group?  you "might" require it for proper serial permissions.  somsip
<mvt007geek> zykotick9: yes. i choosed dialout group
<zykotick9> mvt007geek: ok, just checking.
<mooshroom> i need help involving desktop settings
<mooshroom> I went to reset my computer and it froze up restarting
<cfhowlett> mooshroom, before or after login?
<mooshroom> after
<mooshroom> but
<mooshroom> i started it back up again
<cfhowlett> mooshroom, try this; logout/login but use a different Desktop Enviromnet
<mooshroom> it said it couldnt find /tmp to do disk check
<haidou> This is macbook 4.1 Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T8300 @ 2.40GHz × 2. The mac os x has been deleted (by choice.) I am now running ubuntu 12.10. I have been trying to install a theme using various command line prompts, from different sources on the Internet to no avail.  I just want to know how to install gnome shelll 3.6,  Gtk 3, and then to install a theme of my choice.
<mooshroom> when it loaded through there was no background, sidebar changed and the entire folder the background was gone
<mooshroom> im most concerned about the folder
<mooshroom> but k
<mooshroom> i will try that
<cfhowlett> haidou, try the software center ...
<haidou> for which part?
<Kartagis> why does flash keep crashing on firefox?
<lasers> Kartagis: Run firefox without flash. No crash? Blame flash.
<tad-pole> Plz tel comman 4 hax plan et ubuntu!?
<cfhowlett> tad-pole, in english please?
<tad-pole> Just being stupid. Do not mind me. :)
 * cfhowlett sends tad-pole a digital smack upside the head...
<tad-pole> >:)
<tad-pole> That was english on dalnet. :/
<haidou> How do I check which version of Gnome Shell I have?
<wiggmpk> haidou: gnome-shell --version
<haidou> That worked thanks.
<wiggmpk> np
<elena-IK> is there a way to change compiz settings (keybindings especially) from command line?
<mvt007geek> how can i write a file into pandaboard via serialport?
<mvt007geek> pandaboard has ubuntu
<haidou> How do I install a theme on Gnome Shell 3.6.2?
<wiggmpk> haidou: do you have gnome-tweak-tool?
<haidou> I will download it now.
<somsip> mvt007geek: what user are you logging in as on the PB?
<haidou> any particular version?
<mvt007geek> i can be root via sudo command
<wiggmpk> haidou: a compatible one
<somsip> mvt007geek: so what guide have you followed to get this far?
<wiggmpk> haidou: i couldnt tell you which version.. I used 12.04 which doesnt have Gnome Shell 3.6 available
<mvt007geek> somsip: in panda they only get me one user and one pass .
<haidou> Aahhh
<somsip> mvt007geek: and what guide have you followed to get this far?
<mvt007geek> somsip: what do you mean?
<wiggmpk> haidou: you'll need the user theme extension too.. again, I cant really tell you how to get it either cause I use 12.04
<wiggmpk> haidou: where did you install gnome-shell from? a PPA or some guide online?
<paines> after updating my system via dist-upgrade,  my xen host dosen't start any more. the xen-less kernel starts fine. it looks the boot process can't chroot to the root partition. it seems like the driver for sda or my chipset is missing. this worked before. sda/sdb are all not listed in /proc/partitions. any idea ?
<haidou> I dont know
<somsip> mvt007geek: there is a step by step guide here, with a link to a google group for people who are having problems. If you cannot find an answer here, maybe they can help http://hbrobotics.org/wiki/index.php?title=Installing_and_Configuring_Ubuntu_on_the_PandaBoard
<zetheroo> I am getting this message when logging into root with -X  :  file /root/.Xauthority does not exist
<mvt007geek> somsip: ubuntu didn't take a separate root pass from me.
<haidou> I typed so much stuff in yesterday.
<wiggmpk> haidou: where you following an online guide?
<haidou> yeah, lots of them
<jonrb> is there an eta on the 12.04.2 release?
<mah454> Can bypass Layer 7 filtering ?
<haidou> I think the gnome shell was upgraded when upgraded to 12.10.
<haidou> when I*
<ejv> jonrb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<wiggmpk> haidou: i dont think to 3.6
<wiggmpk> haidou: try "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme"
<jonrb> yeah today, but is there an eta as in a time? like 2pm est
<powerboxxx> Hi
<powerboxxx> I added a nullroute using 'ip route add blackhole <IP-HERE>
<ejv> no there's no set time, when it's ready, it's ready
<haidou> unable to locate package
<powerboxxx> But when I try to delete it using 'route del -host <IP-here>'
<powerboxxx> I get this error SIOCDELRT: No such process
<wiggmpk> haidou: how about gnome-tweak-tool? "sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool"
<ejv> jonrb: if you're impatient and need something *now*, I suggest you use the daily build, it won't differ very much.
<haidou> Setting up gnome-tweak-tool
<ejv> jonrb: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/precise/daily/current/
<wiggmpk> jonrb: the best answer is 24 hours.. if they already updated the repositories it could still take 24 hours to propagate
<jonrb> there is a feb 14th daily for 12.04.2 wouldn't that technically be the same as todays release..
<wiggmpk> haidou: after thats finished installing, go here https://extensions.gnome.org/ and look for the "User Themes" extension
<wiggmpk> haidou: then you can use gnome-tweak-tool with the user theme extension to install whatever gnome-shell theme you want
<ejv> jonrb: not necessarily, no. there may be last second committs prior to the freeze. it happens.
<haidou> Thank you.
<wiggmpk> np
<ejv> jonrb: btw, when asking a question directly at someone, prefix the response with the username, for example: ejv: blah foo bar
<jonrb> ahh I will wait then =) thanks ejv
<jonrb> oh sorry
<ejv> jonrb: yw, it's easy to get lost in here with all the chatter
<wiggmpk> ejv: especially when empathy wont let you filter join/left messages!!!!
<ejv> wiggmpk: which is why you should use irssi
<ejv> once you use irssi, you'll wonder why you ever used anything else
<wiggmpk> ejv: no, which is why empathy shouldnt be the default client!
<ejv> ah; well, message still stands ;)
<wiggmpk> :)
<mooshroom_> hard shut down in the middle of a reset. when rebooting file check rand and couldnt mount /tmp. desktop background and settings default, folder containing original background loses all contents to the void. tried using another desktop prog.
<mooshroom_> files still missing
<ejv> i know there's a question in there somewhere, I just can't find it...
<vedic> Any GUI based backup tool which can do  full back (incremental) of a remote server? I know rsync cli but looking for GUI based this time
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ejv> vedic: grsync, zynk, etc. they exist.
<ejv> vedic: if you're on windows, winscp supports it as well.
<mooshroom_> i had to log in and out, someone talked to me but idk who, anyone want to ctrl-f my name and find out who?
<mooshroom_> would have been 10-15 mins ago maybe
<vedic> ejv: I don't think winscp can do backup scheduling?
<cfhowlett> mooshroom_, did it work?
<ejv> mooshroom_: cfhowlett
<haidou> you a yogi vedic?
<vedic> haidou: I am not yogi as of now :). But trying to be vedic.
<ejv> vedic: that's an odd question, i can tell you have no idea, and should look at the WinSCP documentation. good luck. :)
<vedic> ejv: well I do use winscp for file transfer but found it not doing scheduling
<haidou> Me too.
<ejv> vedic: you are mistaken, it does.
<haidou> :-D
<vedic> ejv: glad. Tnx for information
<new_user> I'm looking to install Ubuntu along side Windows and I'm wondering what the best installation size would be best to use
<ejv> vedic: it will exist in two parts: 1) you'll need to write a simple script, using WinSCP command line tools / keywords and 2) use Windows "task scheduler" to process your script. It can be found in Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Task Scheduler. Voila! Automatic backup.
<haidou> I'm downloading Gnome-tweak-tool from the command line, but how do I know when it is done?
<cfhowlett> new_user, say 8 gb for / and whatever size you want for /home.  don't forget swap ; 2 times your ram is my forumla
<cfhowlett> haidou, your cli prompt will return after download is complete
<_Ethan_> hi, im thinking about buying a good laptop (of about 700 EUR). I would use it specially for working (programming), any hint? Ubuntu will also be installed.
<new_user> I'm using the installer and it isn't giving me an option for root
<haidou> Okay, thanks.
<ejv> vedic: http://winscp.net/eng/docs/scripting ; good luck reading. :)
<cfhowlett> _Ethan_, what country?  for the record, Lenovo seems to run pretty good out of the box ...
<cfhowlett> !root|new_user,
<ubottu> new_user,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ejv> new_user: what were you expecting?
<delfick> Hi there, I have this random bug where ps will hang and not respond to ctrl-c or ctrl-z. I've encountered this bug again, and it's one of the folders in /proc. So if I try to cat /proc/9888/cmdline, it will hang. strace shows it's hanging on the read system call.... does anyone have any idea how I can work out why and how to fix it?
<ejv> that is so cheesy.
<ejv> who is responsible for ubottu's cheese.
<somsip> !brain | ejv
<ubottu> ejv: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<new_user> well I have no option for / or /home.... just installation size I haven't installed anything yet
<Manii> Hi, why cant see user list?
<ejv> it was (mostly) rhetorical somsip, thank you though.
<ejv> Manii: of this channel? no idea. what client are you using?
<mooshroom_> my desktop settings have all gone to default and my my pictures folder which contained my background has emptied. any ideas?
<dhanu> hai
<mooshroom_> happened after bad reboot
<Adam-85> hi
<Adam-85> is there any program like Ultraiso to edit ISO image with boot ?
<ejv> mooshroom_: sounds like some possible file corruption? did you fsck?
<mooshroom_> no i didnt
<mooshroom_> ill try that
<ejv> Adam-85: mount and mkisofs ?
<Adam-85> evi Does it keep boot file as is ?
<Slartibart> I get "FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.8.0-6-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory" when trying tp rom modprobe aftere installing 12.10. Anyone who knows how to solve this?
<ejv> Adam-85: I'm not sure, I would read the mkisofs documentation, to be sure of it's intentions.
<Slartibart> *to run
<Adam-85> ok
<ejv> Adam-85: http://cdrecord.berlios.de/private/man/mkisofs-2.0.html
<MindSpark> hamaza
<haidou> how do i use the gnome extensions here--> https://extensions.gnome.org/  ?
<simpson_> hm
<Adam-85> evi thanks , and it support boot and get boot from iso also
<ejv> haidou: Extensions can be installed per-user in ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions, or systemwide in /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions and /usr/local/share/gnome-shell/extensions.
<ejv> haidou: https://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Extensions
<haidou> The more I use Ubuntu, the more I know how much I didn't know 0.0
<kepler> haidou: about the same with everything :P
<haidou> So true Kepler
<Slartibart> uname -r says I'm using 3.8.0-6-generic, but it seems /lib/modules/3.8.0-6-generic doesn't exist. Is it listed somewhere what to install to get that folder installed?
<ejv> "The more I know, the less I understand"  - Don Henley, "The Heart of the Matter" from The End of the Innocence, 1989.
<ejv> ^_^
 * ejv feels old.
<Manii> Hola
<dogmatic69> who had that spice rack site going?
<haidou> Okay, I'm confused.  Do I have to make my own extension to a theme, or do I download extensions?
<dogmatic69> AlanBell was it your site?
<mooshroom> so my "my pictures" folder annihilated itself and my desktop settings reset. ive tried loading in and out of another desktop env, ive now run fsck, which said .2 of the filesystem was non contiguous.
<mooshroom> .2%*
<mooshroom> typically when my hard drives muck up, it's been so bad ive had to toss it. does this account for my missing files?
<Hyperiant> Can I get support for Xubuntu installation from a live CD in this channel?  The major difference is the desktop environment, so the installation procedures should be somewhat paralleled, right?
<sencha> Hyperiant, is #xubuntu not sufficient?
<Hyperiant> sencha: Everyone is afk
<sencha> Hyperiant, well, I suppose you could try :)
<ejv> most americans are asleep and uk/europe are just waking, it's typical at this hour
<sencha> Hyperiant, what's your question?
<nichlas> s/waking/working ;)
<Hyperiant> My issue is this: I've tried installing to the same laptop with both a live CD and live USB, and each time my install stops working in the middle of installation.  It just ceases doing anything but registering my mouse cursor and button clicks.
<Hyperiant> It used to let me get to the pre-install part (and I can actually use it in live mode) but now it stops functioning at the "Preparing to Install Xubuntu" screen.
<Hyperiant> To be more specific, when I press "continue" it gives me a loading indicator.  I've let it sit for about 8 hours contiguously and it hasn't moved from that spot.
<brontosaurusrex> would bios wake-up-boot be any different to user-presses-button type of boot?
<Hyperiant> It's not even a progress bar, it's just the little icon that tells you something is happening in the background.
<sencha> Hyperiant, I'm googling to see if there's a way to debug/view the install process and see where it hangs
<sencha> Hyperiant, I'm just going to post some links to you if you're interested in viewing them as well
<sencha> Hyperiant, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity
<Hyperiant> sencha: It would be great if I could run the install process from command line, that way I could see what the problem is
<sencha> Hyperiant, you're running the install from WITHIN a live cd, correct?
<sencha> (where you have access to a terminal)
<Hyperiant> sencha: At the moment, a live USB; I swapped when I suspected that the CD drive might be the cause of the issues
<Hyperiant> sencha: When it was just the CD, it would stop reading from the disc when it hanged
<Hyperiant> sencha: When it's the USB, the read light stops flashing
<sencha> Hyperiant, look in /var/log/installer
<Hyperiant> sencha: On the drive's directory, or within the live mode?
<sencha> Hyperiant, when you're in the live session on usb/cd/whatever after you've tried to install and when it hangs
<techgekk1985> hey guys!
<sencha> Hyperiant, I've never had to debug an ubuntu install yet (they all "just work" for me), but it seems that if there's something happening, it'd be in /var/log/installer
<Hyperiant> sencha: I don't think I can access the file manager during installation
<sencha> terminal?
<Hyperiant> sencha: Ctrl+Alt+T doesn't launch terminal in Xubuntu installs, and I don't know how else to launch it
<sencha> Hyperiant, try one of the VTs (control + alt + f2)
<sencha> Hyperiant, to switch back to X, use control + alt + f7
<Hyperiant> sencha: Ctrl+Alt+F2 works; what commands should I run?
<sencha> Hyperiant, you're on the live session, correct? and the install has hung?
<pascal`> Hello
<pascal`> Is there anything obviously I should check if my motd changes aren't taking effect?
<Hyperiant> sencha: I chose "install Ubuntu" instead of "try Ubuntu"
<rigo> hi
<Ray> So, I was installing the newest downloadable release via DVD and when I picked install inside windows 7, it ejected the disc I haven't installed Ubuntu since 9.04. Any help?
<sencha> Hyperiant, if so, try `cat /var/log/installer/debug` without the `s
<pascal`> I've dumped something in motd.tail but it's not showing up when I log in :(
<techgekk1985> hey blue49974
<rigo> can u tell me first of all if which audio driver is loaded for the optial s/pdif output for me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1648815/
<blue49974> So I have heard rumors of Ubuntu not being free by the 15.00 release. Makes me belive it because the always free button is gone from the about and downloads page. Also in December you guys changed your Terms of Service .
<ikonia> blue49974: no-one knows about the 13.04 release, let alone the 15 release, so I wouldn't worry about it at this time
<AlanBell> dogmatic69: yeah, was me
<Hyperiant> sencha: I'm getting a bunch of data, let me put it in a paste
<sencha> Hyperiant, well I'm mostly concerned with the last few lines
<pascal`> motd help anyone? :)
<ikonia> pascal`: what about it ? how do you ask for message of the day help ?
<blue49974> I also had some other concerns about privacy and the amazon features. Is this connected through Ubuntu https servers or how does this work.
<ikonia> blue49974: you can disable the amazon lense
<ikonia> blue49974: then you have no concerns
<blue49974> Oh ok, That sounds good actually
<blue49974> I was really wondering how
<pascal`> ikonia, I asked above. I dumped some text in /etc/motd.tail and it isn't showing up when I log in. Only the default stuff is showing up and I can't figure out why.
<ikonia> !nolense
<Ray> Looking for installation help.
<techgekk1985> Who here is excited for 13.04? I've heard that it's receieved an major speed upgrade.
<ikonia> techgekk1985: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 13.04 discussion
<gnuru> where can i read about the news in 13.04 ? :)
<Hyperiant> sencha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1648850/
<ikonia> gnuru: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 13.04 discussion
<gnuru> ikonia: sry
<ikonia> pascal`: did you regenerate the motd ?
<blue49974> ikonia: How do I disable the Amazon api
<ikonia> blue49974: just getting the info for you
<rigo> so what about 12.10 questions? ie. mine? :D
<techgekk1985> Yeah, what about 12.10?
<ikonia> techgekk1985: what about it ?
<Hyperiant> sencha: I'm also getting a Pango-WARNING and libgnomevfs-WARNING and a GConf-WARNING
<rigo> ...please?
<pascal`> ikonia, No I didn't. I need to do anything extra on a nother server I was working on. It's it regenerated on a new login anyway?
<Hyperiant> rigo: sorry, what was your question?
<rigo> can u tell me first of all if which audio driver is loaded for the optial s/pdif output for me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1648815/
<rigo> thisone
<rigo> just because i had just the same audio chip in my old htpc and i hadnt no problems with it.
<techgekk1985> blue49974: Did you go to this link? http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/why-is-it-free
<ikonia> pascal`: I didn't think it was new login that regenerated it
<pascal`> ikonia, *didn't need to.
<rigo> and i would like to try out an older driver...
<ikonia> pascal`: I thought it was either a cron job or a reboot
<ServerSage> rigo: Looks to me like it's using the snd_hda_intel module.
<rigo> the popping sound is because of the syncronisation-error. so if i watch a movie and there are loud effects the sound is popping some "electrical noises"
<pascal`> ikonia, Yeah, I think you're right. Taking a look.
<techgekk1985> blue499974: they removed the "Always Free" button cause people already get the point that it is free.
<sencha> Hyperiant, those are probably harmless
<techgekk1985> blue49974: they removed the "Always Free" button cause people already get the point that it is free.
<sencha> Hyperiant, hmm, well we could look at /var/log/installer/syslog
<ServerSage> rigo: If I remember correctly, you need to disable the power saving stuff.
<NaGeL_Work> hello i would like to ask how can i restart the X server as root? So everything that runs under it runs as root?
<ejv> running everything as root, sounds like a bad idea.
<Hyperiant> sencha: cat /var/log/installer/syslog yields "No such file or directory"
<ServerSage> NaGeL_Work: Why would you want to do that?
<techgekk1985> NageL_Work: Did you look on the Ubuntu documentation? It should state how you restart the X server.
<rigo> is there a "command" for that?
<rigo> sadly i cant try it out since im at work, but i have ssh access to my device.
<ServerSage> rigo: I'd have to google it, it's a bit outside my wheelhouse of immediate knowledge.
<rigo> :))
<NaGeL_Work> i need to d it to change something. the previous guy who was working on the server quit his job and didn't tell the sysadmin password. Now i'm responsible for the servers and ineed t ochange things.  for once change the sysadmin password and a few other things
<techgekk1985> blue49974: Check out this article: http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-to-remove-the-amazon-music-and-video-lens-on-ubuntu-12-10/
<ServerSage> rigo: I realize this is a blog post, but it might help:  http://goo.gl/6gYeg
<ikonia> !adlens | BLZbubba
<ubottu> BLZbubba: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<ikonia> ughh, idiot, sorry
<sencha> Hyperiant, I'm actually way in over my head on this one. I googled around a little and you might want to try to reboot into a live session, and then start ubiquity (the installer) in debug mode
<Hyperiant> sencha: How would I go about starting it in debug mode?
<sencha> Hyperiant, it should be as simple as running `ubiquity -d` in a terminal once you're in the Xfce live session
<pascal`> ikonia, The problem was that, even though I'm on 12.04, update-motd wasn't installed. It's because I upgraded from 10.04. Weird. Thanks though :).
<rigo> ServerSage thats nice thank you!
<sencha> Hyperiant, when it hangs, look at the terminal window in which you ran ubiquity -d to see if there are any error messages
<techgekk1985> Who's the offiicial moderator for this Ubuntu channel?
<ServerSage> rigo: No problem, glad to help.  Just remember to backup any files before you make changes.
<sencha> Hyperiant, I'll be asleep by the time you do that, so possibly ask again in here, or wait until #xubuntu livens up :) There is probably a forum for xubuntu as well (or just the ubuntu forums)
<rigo> right.
<sencha> Hyperiant, sorry I couldn't help more :(
<Hyperiant> sencha: Thanks for getting me as far as you did
<hanibana> hi, this iptables rule: // iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8080  // to redirect 80 to 8080 does not work on my ubuntu. Any clue?!
<rigo> but as i read the post it sais, the popping sound comes when starting and stopping the music/sound which is of corse also happening and annoying so the post is gr8 and i can use it BUT
<rigo> i have a different problem i think
<ejv> hanibana: you need to specify an interface on which to apply the rule; -i ethX
<jonsaint> hi. i cant get devede to work no more, can anyone recommend a programme that converts films ready to be burnt?
<Hyperiant> Can this channel help me debug Ubiquity?  I'm trying to install Xubuntu and it hangs, keeping me from completing the installation.
<hanibana> ejv: If this option is omitted, any interface name will match (from iptables man page).
<ejv> hanibana: hmm not sure then ;)
<NaGeL_Work> or better question… if i have sudo access.. i can potentially change other users password right?
<hanibana> ejv: np thanks
<somsip> NaGeL_Work: passwd user pass...yes
<ejv> Hyperiant: debugging an entire program is kind of outside the scope of support this channel can provide; if you believe you've truly encountered a bug, I suggest you open a new report on Launchpad or see if a similar ticket already exists.
<NaGeL_Work> thank you.
<jonsaint> anyone???
<somsip> !anyone | jonsaint
<ubottu> jonsaint: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ejv> actually, !patience is more appropriate for jonsaint
<ejv> !patience | jonsaint
<ubottu> jonsaint: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<somsip> ejv: jonsaint: yeah - just saw the initial question a bit earlier
<ejv> if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer, it's just so... logical ^_^
<Hyperiant> ejv: I don't know much about Launchpad; how would I be able to know whether a ticket about this particular bug has been submitted, and where can I find the entry for it?  It's a problem I've had on both a live USB and a live CD.
<jonsaint> somsip, i cant get devede to work no more since updating, keeps crashing
<somsip> jonsaint: did you try purging it and reinstalling it?
<ejv> Hyperiant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<jonsaint> somsip, i have tried everything. keeps hanging or just closing down. its only been like this since the new release came out.
<Hyperiant> ejv: It's a bug installing Xubuntu; should I enter it in a Xubuntu section?
<somsip> jonsaint: any error when run from a terminal? Any other bug reports if it;s a new version?
<ejv> Hyperiant: personally, no. :)
<jonsaint> somsip, im a fairly new user to ubuntu, im not very technical with terminal or what to do
<somsip> jonsaint: open a terminal, type 'devede' and see if it coughs any useful information back at you
<ejv> Hyperiant: the xubuntu launchpad appears less active. File it under Ubuntu, as Ubiquity is a pretty low level program to be malfunctioning; mention you're using Xubuntu, and let *them* triage.
<jonsaint> somsip, it just opens the programme
<Hyperiant> ejv: How do I find my problem in a stack of 103671 bugs?  >_<
<somsip> jonsaint: you said before it was crashing. Is it okay from terminal?
<ejv> Hyperiant: by using the search field of course.
<ejv> Hyperiant: i would also check here first: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity
<jonsaint> somsip, so far so good. its converting now which takes forever! last time it stuck at 47% and it locked up my pc
<Hyperiant> ejv: What keywords should I use?  It's hard to convey exactly what I'm experiencing to a search bar
<somsip> jonsaint: so follow the process and se if it gives any useful info when it crashes. What version of devede? How did you install it?
<sencha> Hyperiant, install hangs
<sencha> Hyperiant, install freezes
<sencha> et
<sencha> etc*
<ejv> Hyperiant: just take a few minutes, try a few combinations such as your hardware, your ubuntu version you're using, your microprocessor version, etc. a few minutes that's all. if you still can't turn up anything, report a new bug. they will re-assign and close the ticket if it's already been reported and redirect you to contribute to it.
<ejv> Hyperiant: there's also a tag cloud on the right hand side, that you can use to drill down common bug "themes", good luck :)
<jonsaint> somsip, im not sure what version it is, i got it off the software centre this morning
<somsip> jonsaint: if/when it crashes, it's worth looking for bug reports relating to that version. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devede/
<lantizia> Hi, I have a full length 88 key MIDI Keyboard (that uses a USB interface)... it doesn't make any sounds by itself - for that it needs a computer.  How can I do a basic setup where I can just get it making the sounds of the notes on Linux?
<jonsaint> somsip, cheers for the info. il give it a go but if it fails again, are there other programmes that do the same job?
<Hyperiant> ejv: Thanks for the help
<somsip> jonsaint: a quick search shows a few I have no personal knowledge of: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-dvd-ripper-software.html
<jonsaint> somsip, thanks.
<ejv> Hyperbyte: np, happy to help. i suspect you'll get much higher quality help interacting with the ubiquity developers themselves ;)
<rigo> so the different problem is ServerSage that i hear popping sound while the movie. so it hears like it would be overloaded or overdriven or whatever...
<Hyperbyte> ejv, Hyperiant left. ;-)
<ejv> that's what i get for disabling joins/parts/quits :)
<ejv> sorry Hyperbyte ;)
<Hyperbyte> No worries. :)
<nilli> I was recently given access to an Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS server, and I asked my new server host to give me root access by typing 'sudo adduser nilli sudo', he reported there were no error messages and in /etc/group I can see the line 'sudo:x:27:nilli'. However, when I try to sudo, it says I'm not in the sudoers file anyway. What did we miss?
<auronandace> nilli: did you relogin for it to take effect?
<eipi-1> nilli: maybe check visudo if the sudo group is allowed to sudo
<nilli> I have logged out with ctrl+d and then relogged with ssh
<nilli> oh, maybe I should've been added to a different group? in /etc/group there are also groups called root, sys, adm and staff. Besides my name on the sudo line, no other users have been added to any other groups.
<nilli> (those are not the only groups, just the ones most likely to give root access)
<tadpole-> Anyone have a good howto on ubuntu and ssd's.  Like best practices and what not?
<eipi-1> nilli: in /etc/sudoers which should be accessed via the command visudo (for which you need to be root) there should be a line "%sudo All=(All) All"
<eipi-1> with that line commented out, the sudo group has no effect
<nilli> okay thanks, I'll ask my host to have a look.
<dogmatic69> AlanBell: what was the address for your spice site?
<rameshmourya> hey
<AlanBell> dogmatic69: http://ratemyspicerack.com/
<rameshmourya> i am ew to ubuntu ad i am having trouble installig my hp laserjet p1007 printer.  can somebody help me??
<rameshmourya> Help me please!!!
<rameshmourya> please is some one there
<nn0101_> rameshmourya: doesn't HP provide a driver?
<nilli> rameshmourya: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<rameshmourya> i dont know
<nn0101> rameshmourya: read ubuntu prointg guide somewhere
<nn0101> !tell rameshmourya about printing
<ubottu> rameshmourya, please see my private message
<rameshmourya> i saw it
<rameshmourya> can i get help there
<ejv> tadpole-: sounds like a good question for the ubuntu-users mailing list ;)
<rameshmourya> thanks for the help all of you
<rameshmourya> specially ubottu and n0101
<rameshmourya> i will se what happens next
<tadpole-> Ejv. Just thought id ask since I was here.
<rameshmourya> i love ubuntu
<ejv> !enter | rameshmourya
<ubottu> rameshmourya: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rameshmourya> k
<rameshmourya> :-D
<ejv> tadpole-: from what I'm told, Intel's firmware is superior to the other competitors in terms of access to the SSD's attributes and usage, and stability. SSDs should not be part of your backup plan though, I think they are a little too "new" for that.
<saurabh5647> is ubuntu 12.04.2 released yet?
<Vin100|Home> saurabh5647, YES
<ejv> saurabh5647: there's a daily build from today available if you can't wait for the frozen 12.04.2. It's not yet available.
<IcarusX> hello, can somebody help a linux newbie here? I'm getting an error "error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" even though I have libglu1-mesa installed.
<tadpole-> I was just hoping to use it to make my system a bit faster. Bootup and what not.
<saurabh5647> Vin100|Home, where is the download link?
<ejv> saurabh5647, Vin100|Home is mistaken.
<saurabh5647> ok ejv
<JJ`> Does Canonical provide any info on how often they provide security updates(e.g Microsofts "patch tuesday") or do they just release an update when a patch is available?
<Zmanu> hello
<Zmanu> i have a question about bazaar is it a good place to talk about it ?
<IcarusX> that error with a game like ThePlan (http://www.krillbite.com/theplan/).
<JJ`> I've been to the usn-wiki and pages, but they don't seem to give any details on how often/when they rlelease them
<ejv> saurabh5647: if you want something that will be very close to the 12.04.2 build, use the daily at: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/current/
<saurabh5647> ejv, any ideas when will it be out?
<Zmanu> i'm looking for do a bzr up for only one file, i find nothing in doc about this
<ejv> saurabh5647: there's no set time, when it's out, it's out.
<Myrtti> JJ`: usually as soon as patches are available
<saurabh5647> ejv, ok
<rameshmourya> hey!  i foud that my both my printers are ot listed in ubuntu list of supported priters....does that mea my printer is not going to work on ubuntu 12.04
<saurabh5647> thanks
<rameshmourya> >:o
<JJ`> Myrtti: Thanks!
<rameshmourya> hey somebody help me!!!!1
<nearst> hello ppl :)
<rameshmourya> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Myrtti> rameshmourya: try and see is usually my approach
<nearst> !ask | rameshmourya
<ubottu> rameshmourya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ejv> !patience | rameshmourya
<ubottu> rameshmourya: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rameshmourya> well i tried and tried
<saurabh5647> I have read ubuntu 12.04 will contain kernel 3.5, is it compatible with proprietary ati drivers for radeon 4000 series?
<Zmanu> so nobody use Bazaar and can help me
<saurabh5647> *ubuntu 12.04.2
<ejv> rameshmourya: the support provided here is voluntary. if nobody knows the answer, nobody will answer. in the mean time, Google, or open a new thread on the ubuntu forums, or on askubuntu.com. Good luck to you.
<cnatino> que bonito los colorines de los xats ¬¬
<ejv> !es | cnatino
<ubottu> cnatino: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bloopletech> I'm getting cursor artefacts under Quantal with proprietary NVIDIA drivers; I've tried drivers in the 304.xx, 310.xx and 313.xx series, all to no avail. The problem does not happen at _all_ in Windows 7 on the same machine, and I'm definitely using either the 310.xx or 313.xx series there. I've tried googling, but no one else seems to be having this problem. Where is the right place to look into this issue?
<Naphatul> how can i change the lightdm theme to the one that comes witha default ubuntu install? i installed with the minimal ISO and the menus are ugly
<nearst> !bzr | Zmanu
<ubottu> Zmanu: bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.  See http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/ for a quickstart guide.
<rameshmourya> well the real problem is that the printer is being showed in list of installed printers ad whe  i print something it also appears in print job qeue! but then it again goes idle!      does that happes with anyone else!!!!
<Zmanu> nearst: i read doc, and find nothing, taht's why i come here to ask
<Zmanu> nearst: i want to do a bzr up on one file only, but when i do it, it up all files commits
<dr_willis> check the cups log  rameshmourya  it may  give a clue
<saurabh5647> hey, has anyone tried ubuntu 12.04.2 with kernel 3.5 on ati radeon 4000 series?
<bloopletech> Here's an example of the artefacts I'm seeing: http://imgur.com/HvX50S2
<rameshmourya> what is a cups log???
<dr_willis> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<ejv> saurabh5647: 12.04.2 isn't out yet, so don't you think that question is a bit absurd? :)
<rameshmourya> but what the hell is cups
<dr_willis> the printing system
<dr_willis> cups.org
<rameshmourya> thanks
<nn0101> hey dr_willis
<ejv> rameshmourya: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUPS
<saurabh5647> ejv, but u said daily build is very close. So I m asking about that
<nn0101> dr_willis: how's it going dude
<jellf> hi all
<ejv> saurabh5647: ahh then rephrase your question! accuracy matters. ask if anyone has tried ubuntu with 3.5 and the ati 4000 chipset ;)
<bloopletech> they appear and disappear as I move the cursor around. This is my xorg.conf: https://gist.github.com/bloopletech/6a6655cc02cb99802a68. I am currently using a couple of ppa's following: https://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2012/12/13/experimental-ppa-with-performance-improvements/, however the issue reproduces without them as well
<ejv> i'd file a new bug report with the PPA on launchpad personally
<haidou> Hello
<tomreyn> IcarusX: you will often run into such errors when a game is for a different architecture than the one you are running
<tomreyn> oh well
<bloopletech> I've just updated the gist to include my compiz configuration. This problem has occurred occasionally for the last few months but in the last week or so it's started happening more frequently. I have made a number of system changes in recent times, but I can't pin it down to anything specific
<haidou> Can someone tell me how to install a theme from Gnome --look.org on GNome shell 3.6.2
<nassr> hi
<haidou> ?
<saurabh5647> ejv, I did mention kernel 3.5
<nassr> hi
<bloopletech> will try asking in the nvidia channel
<MatthewL> nassr: hello
<nassr> but iam arabic
<jm-> YPOOO
<nichlas> nassr: please ask a question if you want help :)
<MatthewL> modprobe |	ubottu
<nassr> no think
<nichlas> nassr: otherwise noone will answer
<haidou> Can someone help me?
<MatthewL> !modprobe | ubottu
<bloopletech> !ask | haidou
<ubottu> haidou: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nichlas> haidou: apparently not. i don't have any experience, so i can answer no better than google
<MatthewL> !lsmod |	ubottu
<MatthewL> !thanks | ubottu
<ubottu> MatthewL: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<haidou> How can i install a theme on ubuntu 12.10 on Gnome Shell 3.6.2 from Gnome--look.org?
<lukecarrier> haidou, check to see if the theme ships with a readme file; the instructions tend to differ from theme to theme
<lcabreza> anybody knows any open source application that connects to exchange calendar not email on windows ?
<lukecarrier> haidou, generally it's a case of moving icon packs to ~/.icons and themes (GTK, Shell, etc) into ~/.themes
<haidou> I dont have a .themes folder
<haidou> and no read me came with the theme.
<mvt007geek> i wnat to do   :linux-tests/initnandsim 128MiB-2048
<mvt007geek> but it gives me FATAL: Module nandsim not found.
<mvt007geek> what do you suggest?
<mvt007geek> what the problem is?
<mvt007geek> i have an ubuntu server on pandaboard
<brightknight> mvt007geek: focus
<mvt007geek> brightknight: focus ?
<mvt007geek> brightknight: i tried to install it but E: Unable to locate package nandsim
<brightknight> your thoughts
<mvt007geek> brightknight:  on what? :D
<brightknight> what is good and praiseworthy
<brightknight> I am about to focus on  THE HOLY GOSPEL OF JESUS CHRIST ACCORDING TO ST. MARK myself feel free to join me in ##catholic.
<Kartagis> what can I do if sound stutters in a video in firefox?
<Kartagis> http://dizi.milliyet.com.tr/muhtesem-yuzyil/izle/son-yeni-bolum/default.htm
<Kartagis> sorry
<tomreyn> brightknight: no off-topic chat here please
<mvt007geek> brightknight: i love god and i believe in him/her but now i have problem with this nandsim
<Kartagis> of course you can't see that
<Mohundar> FAGGOT JEWS
<ironhalik> how can I find out exact laptop display model in Ubuntu?
<brightknight> mvt007geek: seek first the Kingdom and all these will be added Ubuntu knows better.
<ironhalik> there was some way, but I can't find it
<zorgborg> hey guys lock screen doesnt work after installing xubuntu-desktop (which i have now removed), have i accidentally deleted the package associated with it or...?
<Ohmage> hi guys, could someone please help me to figure out the best way to dual boot ubuntu with preinstalled windows 8 on uefi GPT formatted hard drive. i have exhaustively gone through many links, threads and forums to no real definitive answers
<tomreyn> ironhalik: one of these should say: lshal, lshw, dmidecode
<tomreyn> ironhalik: also /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<EvilGM> I'm actually doing this right now. Just install Windows 8, and then load Ubuntu up from a flashdrive/disk and install.
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | Ohmage
<ubottu> Ohmage: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<EvilGM> That being said, I have a quick question myself. What do the terms 'universe' and 'multiverse' mean in packages?
<Ohmage> MonkeyDust i have been following that link and many others that stem from that information
<Ohmage> i shall look again but i have been having a few issues trying to follow the how to's
<MonkeyDust> Ohmage  then start from the beginning, what goes wrong, what brings you here
<tomreyn> !universe | EvilGM
<ubottu> EvilGM: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<EvilGM> Thank you ever so much. Good bye!
<Haris> Hello all
<ironhalik> tomreyn: Xorg reports only the manufacturer, and dmidecode and others won't show the info
<Haris> I need the netinstall or minimal install ISO for 11.10
<Haris> where is it on -> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<Ohmage> well firstly the main issue was, when booting from the live cd of 12.10 which is suggested as the version able to boot with secure boot enabled (not true in my case) i went to the install app and when it gave me the install options there was NO OPTION to install alongside current operating systems
<tristan_> f
<Ohmage> ubuntu did not detect windows 8, although this may of been because i had partitioned the main data segment of the hard drive
<tristan_> y a t'il des francais???
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Ohmage> when i finally got to install ubuntu it went and did the old wipe your whole disk and start a fresh trick...
<Haris> guys ?
<MonkeyDust> Haris  11.10 is !eol
<Haris> MonkeyDust: I know that
<DJones> Haris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<aandy> hi, i have a large array of disks which i've encrypted using luks. all of which have the same key (passphrase, not file). i know the ramifications of this, but can i in any way read the pw once and pass it on in a bash script? so i'll read it in the start, and unset after use of course, but can i echo/pipe the $pass to cryptsetup as a pw?
<Haris> I need the pxe install images for bootup
<tomreyn> ironhalik: is this a flat-panel screen?
<Plizzo> Hello! I have an issue with my ubuntu installation. I accidentally enabled ipv6 forwarding in /etc/sysctl.conf and after that my eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces was replaced with an interface called p6p1. I disabled the setting and enabled eth0 again, but it still does not work. When I run ifconfig -a eth0 is not found but only lo and p6p1. Please help me!
<Ohmage> i am now 50% through my windows reinstall from usb and just want to find the best way to install dual bootloader
<Haris> DJones: Thank you
<tomreyn> ironhalik: how is it connected?
<Haris> can these minimal images be used for network install ?
<ironhalik> tomreyn: laptop display, via LVDS
<ironhalik> xorg reports serial "0"
<Ohmage> MonkeyDust ideally if someone could walk me through how to install the linuxfoundation bootloader that was released a few days ago that would probably help me solve all the issues i am having, as that signs the bootloader into the windows ESP and means it should be  A LOT easier
<zorgborg> solveded my problem, gnome-screensaver package was missing :)
<aandy> nvm, you can. just use '-' in cryptsetup and pipe it in. :)
<tomreyn> ironhalik: try this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install read-edid && sudo get-edid | parse-edid
<Haris> where's the stuff for pxe in the minimal iso for oneiric ?
<MonkeyDust> Ohmage  i'm not familiar with that bootloader
<Ohmage> it isnt a bootloader per se
<Haris> I don't think its in this mini.iso
<Ohmage> MnokeyDust: from how i understand it it is efi. files that can be enrolled through a usb key into the windows bootloader allowing all linux distros to be booted without so much hassle and enable dual boot also
<charis> Hey
<charis> today is the release of 12.04.2?
<MonkeyDust> charis  from the release schedule : "February 14th Ubuntu 12.04.2 Alpha 2 (for opt-in flavors)  Debian Import Freeze"
<Ohmage> MonkeyDust: http://www.infoworld.com/d/open-source-software/linux-foundation-releases-secure-boot-loader-212661 and also the original files and VAGUE guide to do it at http://blog.hansenpartnership.com/linux-foundation-secure-boot-system-released/
<janisozaur> is it possible to store bash session (at least variables) across reboot?
<Ohmage> if you know of anyone that could just simply help me do the initial http://blog.hansenpartnership.com/linux-foundation-secure-boot-system-released/ usb set up as i am not tech savvy enough to understand some of the terms used of which there is very little anyway
<charis> @MonkeyDust are you sure? in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule it says that it should be released today
<MonkeyDust> Ohmage  i read something about it, but am no help, i'm sure someone else can help
<Ohmage> ok no worries
<Ohmage> Is there anyone here who has experience with dual booting ubuntu on a UEFI system????
<PrincessLuna> Hi, my broadcom bcm43228 is not working on Ubuntu 12.10. Any ideas?
<Ohmage> Princess was it a windows 8 computer beforehand??
<PrincessLuna> Ohmage: yes
<PrincessLuna> Ohmage: Why?
<Ohmage> well that can be partly the issue, what method did you install ubuntu using and what exact options did you choose
<Ohmage> as i have just installed ubuntu on my new win8 laptop and have just reinstalled win8 clean due to power issues on ubuntu
<Ohmage> also was your machine PREinstalled windows 8 or upgraded to win 8 (is the computer UEFI or BIOS??)
<PrincessLuna> Ohmage: Preinstalled, then reinstalled using a retail disk. This has nothing to do with boot. Its just the wireless that does not work
<haidou> Hi, I need a step by step guide to install a theme on 12.10 ubuntu. I dont have a themes folder. I then created a .themes folder and put the theme in there, but the tweak tool progam can't use it for some reason.
<Ohmage> ah ok sorry lol, and you havent found any guides to driver issues on the wiki??
<Guest65860> I'm using Mixxx, but can't get it to send sound to my USB headset.  Anyone wanna help me on this?  One detail, I find the USB headphones, but it refuses the three presented sample rates for the headphones
<Myrtti> mixxx?
<MonkeyDust> it's a dj program
<Ohmage> i like mixxx :)
<Ohmage> but i wouldnt call it a "dj" program lol more like a advanced mp3 playlist lol
<Guest65860> Whatever, but I can't get sound to the USB headphones.
<tomreyn> PrincessLuna: see if your wifi card is detected / driver loaded but considered to be kill switched: rfkill list all
<Ohmage> have you tried using jackd or whatever guest
<Ohmage> apparently it is easier also i cant say i would use usb headphones as are more complicated than satandard jack
<tomreyn> PrincessLuna: there seem to be issues with your hardware or its firmware on ubuntu 12.10, though. but there are also workarounds, see the first answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/215226/broadcom-bcm43228-802-11a-b-g-n-wireless-adapter-stopped-working-on-update
<haidou> anybody know to install extensions for themes?
<haidou> know how*
<silv3r_m00n> why are there flying dots in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxTy4bgCQl8  ?
<tomreyn> PrincessLuna: you unfortunately bought some hardware there where the company producing the wifi chipset (broadcom) makes it hard to support it.
<tomreyn> !ot | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Myrtti> tomreyn: it actually was a support question
<superear> !!anyone know the lastest UEFI BIOS version of lenovo's laptop using for now? one of my friend's laptop can only run ubuntu from disk,
<ubottu> superear: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> Myrtti: which one, silv3r_m00n's?
<c_nick> is there a better service than dropbox ? because dropbox is not consistent across all the users.. user1 may have 1 gb 2 may have 4 gb etc.. so if 3 gb data is there user 1 wont be able to sync
<Ben64> c_nick: a server
<tomreyn> Myrtti: the video is about running solaris in a VM on a fedora host, i don't see how that's ubuntu related, unless, maybe, s/he was trying to solve a flash playback issue.
<Myrtti> tomreyn: yup, did you see spots in the video? probably not, but it occurs if you're on html5 tryout and there Is problems with display drivers.
<superear> can't boot cdrom and usb from outside?
<Ben64> i figured it was a ploy to get more views on a youtube video
<Myrtti> doesn't occur with flash
<tomreyn> Myrtti: i see, I wasn't aware of that, is it a widespread issue?
<YokoBR> is there anybody using hybrid apu/gpu?
<Myrtti> sadly haven't cracked the problem myself yet so I couldn't help him
<YokoBR> hey guys, i have a muxless HP G42, with HD 4200 (APU) and HD 6310 (GPU). I just can't enable the discrete gpu. vgaswitcheroo only works with mux hardware systems, and mine is muxless.
<superear> there is one laptop can't boot ubuntu from cdrom or usb ,no boot options!!!!
<ikonia> superear: someone else was having this problem on a lenovo
<ikonia> superear: which model are you using
<YokoBR> this is my problem: i have to use the legacy driver for HD 4200, and the newer driver for HD 6310. But the legacy one isn't compatible with the newer xorg.
<superear> he is my friend
<ikonia> superear: that wasn't what I asked
<shwaiil> Q: in ubuntuServer I've changed a user to a new group, by typing the command adduser username groupname. When logged as *username and creating a new file I'm getting the wrong group ownership, username:username while I want username:NewGroupName. What am I doing wrong, thanks for looking!
<ikonia> shwaiil: it creates with your primary groups owner
<ikonia> shwaiil: type "id" and verify that your primary group is what you expect
<shwaiil> ikonia: tks for looking! is there a way to change that ?
<ikonia> shwaiil: change what exectly
<shwaiil> ikonia: the primary is username:username same as username. change the primary group
<ikonia> shwaiil: ok, so when you create a file I'm assuming it's creating it owned by username:username correct ?
<superear> <ikonia> what the model?
<ikonia> superear: "he's my friend" is not the model
<christaras> I would like some help with resizing my LVM partition on ubuntu. I have been searching on Google with no result.
<shwaiil> ikonia: thats truth, i'd like it to respect the last groupName I've changed it to.
<ikonia> christaras: partition or volume
<ikonia> shwaiil: please answer my question and I'll get to that
<shwaiil> ikonia: I did answer..
<ikonia> shwaiil: when you create a file is it owner by username:username
<christaras> I am not an advanced user and so i dont know what you mean. I just need to create a second partition for installing a second os
<shwaiil> ikonia: yes
<zetheroo> do kernel updates come through when apt-get upgrade is done? ...
<ikonia> shwaiil: ok, so you need to change the users primary group to be something else if you want that as the default file creation owner
<ikonia> zetheroo: they do
<superear> <ikonia> what you want me to say?
<ikonia> christaras: ok, so you don't want to put that partition in your ubuntu LVM setup if it's for a second OS
<shwaiil> ikonia: I think I've found it usermod -g username primaryGroup
<zetheroo> ikonia: what if the kernel is coming from a PPA?
<ikonia> shwaiil: the laptop model number
<ikonia> shwaiil: correct
<ikonia> zetheroo: it will still be included, but I VERY strongly advise you not to have a PPA with kernels in it
<shwaiil> ikonia: ok cool tks for looking
<christaras> I guess so.
<ikonia> christaras: ok, so when you do the install of the second OS, it should ask you what you want to do with your disk, at that point you tell it
<YokoBR> i've already tryied makson96's repo, but it didin't worked either
<ikonia> superear: the laptop model number
<christaras> The second os is windows and it is not going to help that way ;)
<ikonia> christaras: then you don't want to change your LVM settings as windows is not aware of your lvm setup
<superear> <ikonia> of course ,lenovo b490
<christaras> I have allocated all of the available space on the partition for Ubuntu. I dont have any free space for windows to install on
<ikonia> superear: that wasn't the same model he was having the problem with, although the issue maybe the same, which was basically secure boot
<shwaiil> ikonia: it didn't worked, maybe I should delete the othergorup I've added this user, I'll just google this issue
<ikonia> shwaiil: hang on
<evandro_> #ubuntu-br
<ikonia> shwaiil: you changed the users primary group yes ?
<ikonia> superear: some of lenovos bios had been locked to only boot microsoft windows
<tomreyn> christaras: make backups, really make backups, and be sure those backups were done sucessfully. and once more. then download the latest gparted live cd and burn it / write it to a USB stick making it bootable, and boot from it. this may allow for doing all of what you need to do, and in an all-graphical process.
<ikonia> christaras: basically you cannot resize a pv in an lvm setup
<superear> <ikonia> what if there is no option to disable secureboot?
<ikonia> christaras: you need to migrate data off it
<ikonia> superear: contact lenovo
<superear> <ikonia> that is correct! thanks
<shwaiil> ikonia: I've actually changed usermod -g group username, and then deleted the primary because I didn't found how to change the primary group for this user
<ikonia> shwaiil: usermod -G
<ikonia> shwaiil: why didn't you just ask
<shwaiil> ikonia: now basically I get 1000 in the group ownership for created files
<christaras> So i basiccaly have to uninstall ubuntu and re-install? (I am using a bootable enviroment "Parted Magic" to partiton but still...)
<shwaiil> ikonia: sorry, but I did asked afterwards
<ikonia> shwaiil: you need to change the primary group, especially now you've deleted it
<superear> is landscape safe?
<ikonia> landscape ? the enterprise managment tool ?
<shwaiil> ikonia: yes, the -g didn't worked before, so I just thought about deleting the primary
<ikonia> shwaiil: -G
<superear> yes
<superear> does it safe?
<tomreyn> christaras: if you have the latest version of parted magic (which is more or less the same as gparted live cd) and it is unable to resize the disk, then, unless you want to try your luck on this complex process manually, a reinstall is the right solution.
<ikonia> what do you mean is it safe ?
<ikonia> superear: in what way safe ?
<shwaiil> ikonia: I did -g, now I tested the -G didn't worked, I can just delete this user and start again I guess, seems that -G won't work to change the deleted group
<ikonia> shwaiil: show me the exact command you are using
<christaras> Thank you for helping me ;) i will try it the hard way before giving up.!
<ikonia> christaras: you can't resize you PV in lvm
<ikonia> christaras: you need to migrate your data off lvm, remove the lv's, remove the PV, resize it, re-add it then recreate the lv's
<superear> canonical use it to track user's behavior? i guess?sorry for that!
<shwaiil> ikonia: sure, usermod -G group username
<ikonia> shwaiil: please show me the exact command
<ikonia> shwaiil: EXACTLY how you rtpe it
<ikonia> type
<YokoBR> guys, when i try to install the catalyst driver, i get the message "no module named "apport" "
<ikonia> superear: it's an enterprise estate managment tool
<shwaiil> ikonia: not sure if there's lag, here it goes again sudo usermod -G group username
<ikonia> shwaiil: oh, is the group called group and the username called username
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shwaiil> ikonia: no, I've just touch file and it's working fine now, the issue was probably the -g not doing -G thanks for your time
<ikonia> I did say approx 3 times -G
<ironhalik> tomreyn: that's exactly what I was looking for - thanks
<superear> but i feel canonical have someting... idon't know ,weird!
<shwaiil> ikonia: truth, I did tried, the group 1000 was still there, but empty, now there's only the 1001
<tomreyn> ikonia: you can actually shrink PVs nowadays, as long as it does not have allocated extents after where its new end would be
<tomreyn> ironhalik: you're welcome :)
<stu___> Hi, my computer was relatively stable till today. Now I have chrome crashing after few minutes, totem crashing too, my irc client not starting, rtorrent crashing after few minutes, amule-daemon crashing after minutes... What's happenning?
<superear> launchpad is private,right?not open source?
<tomreyn> stu___: check /var/log/syslog
<Ben64> stu___: check your ram
<stu___> tomreyn: already did, I see tons of segfault blabla
<Ben64> sounds like bad ram
<stu___> Ben64: ok, I will check it
<Ben64> i had almost the exact problems as you, turned out to be a bad stick after a power outage
<superear> well ,
<tomreyn> stu___: also try a different kernel image
<superear> why launchpad not opensource?
<stu___> tomreyn: k, I will test the ram first, thanks
<geryon66> superear: launchpad is open source, of course.
<superear> thanks
<geryon66> superear: see https://dev.launchpad.net/
<superear> <geryon66> what is the project not opensource of canonical? i forgot the name,please?
<geryon66> superear: I don't know.
<superear> <geryon66> sorry to hear that,i will check it out.
<nibbler> superear: ubuntuone
<superear> <nibbler> oh,thanks.
<nibbler> superear: thats one of them (server side) at least. i don't know about their landscape stuff etc.
<dacorr> Has anyone had time to try Steam for Linux yet?
<superear> <nibbler> thank you,my friend.i think landscape is not opensource too.
<YokoBR> guys, for god sake, i'm trying to install fglrx drivers, but i get this error "building for archtecture amd64/ Builting initial module for 3.7.0-7-generic/ ImportError: No module named apport"
<tomreyn> superear: right, landscape is also closed source. there are open source alternatives, though, such as foreman
<MonkeyDust> YokoBR  i'm not familiar with it, but better put a description of the issue and what you have tried so far in one line, then repeat it every 10 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<Arty__> #ELISA
<YokoBR> MonkeyDust, i'm trying to install my AMD driver. The problem is that i have HD 4200 (APU) and HD 6310 (GPU), and i must use the legacy driver, not compatible with xserver 1.13. So i've used marskon96's ppa and downgraded xserver to 1.12. But when i try to install the proprietary driver (binary) or the ppa's one, i get that error "no module named apport", and xserver crashes after rebooting
<MonkeyDust> YokoBR  for a start: careful with PPAs
<YokoBR> MonkeyDust, i have no choice. I need to use the legacy amd driver in quantal...
<superear> i think canonical have some weird relationship with i don't know maybe MI or CIA or....some kind of that,or....just guess!!!!
<DJones> superear: Thats not really a support question, can you move the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic to leave this channel free for support questions
<superear> <DJones> i can,thanks.
<tomreyn> YokoBR: use the (open source) radeon driver, anything else is likely going to be a mess.
<YokoBR> tomreyn, but still i'll not be using my discrete gpu, right?
<funky1> hi there any glftpd users here?
<Abhijit> !ask | funky1
<ubottu> funky1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<funky1> okey, i want to know how/if i can hide files with a specific extension from being listed in glftpd
<mvt007geek>  i want to chamge my  flash filesystem to yaffs. how should i do this?
<superear> when the linux kernel will reach 4.0?
<tomreyn> YokoBR: you will not be able to switch according to this http://askubuntu.com/questions/202028/does-ubuntu-support-ati-dual-graphics (but this may be out of date now). you should be able to choose which one to use, though (also explained there).
<lowrezz> hi
<lowrezz> how to make a global symbolic directory link
<lowrezz> which works in every directory
<jrib> lowrezz: what do you want to accomplish exactly.  Can you give an example?
<lowrezz> sure, just not to type the long path every time i want to change to that particular dir
<lowrezz> i want some symbolic which works systemwide
<lowrezz> like cd pics_snowboarding
<IdleOne> lowrezz: instead of typing cd /home/lowrezz/Pictures you can do cd ~/Pictures
<superear> nvidia card why use somekind of intel video driver in ubuntu with default?
<IdleOne> ~/ == /home/username
<lowrezz> IdleOne: no
<lowrezz> i want to define a global symbolic link
<lowrezz> like cd dev goes to /var/www/abc/dev/
<jrib> lowrezz: you could create a symbolic link in a convenient place (like / or ~).  For example: ln -s /home/lowrezz/really/deep/dir/pics_snowboarding ~/snowpics.  Or you might want to look at CDPATH in bash.
<lowrezz> and so on
<lowrezz> ah ok
<lowrezz> yeah i thought about symbolic links, where do have to copy them to make them systemwide available
<jrib> lowrezz: a symlink is like a shortcut, it has a path like any other file...
<jrib> lowrezz: in that sense they are always "system-wide available" though it's strange to ask it like that
<lowrezz> yeah but its only available in the dir i create it
<lowrezz> isnt it?
<lowrezz> if i create a symlink in dir a i can not use it in dir b
<jrib> lowrezz: cd ~/snowpics    will work wherever you are
<IdleOne> jrib: if I understand correctly, they want to create a alias for full path. I don't know how that would be done
<IdleOne> so cd pics == cd ~/Pictures
<IdleOne> for example
<jrib> IdleOne: he can do that with CDPATH
<jrib> I prefer to just have nice symlinks though :/
<jrib> IdleOne: uh, actually I guess he can't do exactly what you said with CDPATH (but pretty close).  zsh has cd aliases I think but I don't think bash does
<krabador> hi people, i've a problem with ahci and ubuntu 12.10 64bit
<lowrezz> exactly
<lowrezz> i want a symlink
<krabador> i haven't grub at startup
<jrib> lowrezz: ok, so make one
<krabador> it boot without ask me nothing
<IdleOne> I think apparix - console-based bookmark tool for fast file system navigation is what you want lowrezz
<ToBeFree> I just wondered if running "do-release-upgrade -d" on a 12.10 web-, IRC-, etc.-server is insane or just needs good preparation
<krabador> and now i'm not shure of what kernel i'm using after updates
<jrib> ToBeFree: not insane if you want to have it break and help with development I guess
<IdleOne> ToBeFree: make sure you backup and be prepared for downtime.
<ToBeFree> :-/
<lowrezz> alias is what i want
<ToBeFree> I think the question is which issues would most probably cause a downtime, and how easy it would be to fix those^^
<IdleOne> ToBeFree: join #ubuntu+1 for questions about 13.04
<jrib> lowrezz: well in bash, you can do something like « alias snowpics='cd /home/blah/blah/pics_of_me_falling_on_snowboard' ».  And then you can just type "snowpics" as your command
<krabador> virtualbox don't install kernel modules
<lowrezz> exactly
<jrib> lowrezz: ok, so do that
<IdleOne> lowrezz: you would put your aliases in ~/.bashrc
<lowrezz> ok
<ToBeFree> thanks @IdleOne :-)
<krabador> can you help me with grub ubuntu 12.10 in hd with ahci driver?
<lowrezz> thanks anyway
<lowrezz> works now
<tomreyn> YokoBR: you may want to read up on this (although it's not too motivating): https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/issues/52
<tomreyn> !ask | krabador
<ubottu> krabador: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Haris> Hello all. Is there a way I can give the oneiric installer http URL for a local box that has oneiric extracted somewhere ?
<Haris> for network install
<YokoBR> tomreyn, it's just for nvidia hybrid laptops
<tomreyn> YokoBR: read it, it discusses amd/amd
<YokoBR> tomreyn, yep, but no success yet
<riply> Hi guys, I'm on a LAN that needs some TLC. When 'automatically detect Proxy Settings' is set, there is no internet connectivity, however when it's set to none, I can break out just fine. They tell me that there is no proxy, but obviously there is.. does anyone know if there's a way that I can see what my Proxy details are when they are 'obtained automatically'?
<Haris> I see oneiric has been removed from gb.archive.ubuntu.com, archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Haris> do we have any other mirror of it ?
<Quest> why same directory and files have different size on two separate harddisks?
<OerHeks> Haris, Oneiric is EOL
<Haris> I know that
<Haris> regardless, I still have build 3 boxes with it
<IdleOne> Haris: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> Haris, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Haris> is there a way to mention old-releases.ubuntu.com to the network/pxe started install of oneiric ?
<auronandace> OerHeks: 11.10 is still supported till april
<eddyloko> i'm having trouble connecting to my network with my wifi device...
<OerHeks> auronandace, i see, then there must be an archive still up ?
<eddyloko> it scans the available networks and asks for the wep key but can't stablish the connection
<riply> eddyloko, is there dhcp setup to issue IPs?
<IdleOne> Haris: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<eddyloko> yes
<usr13> eddyloko: Did you supply the correct wep key?
<auronandace> !wep
<ubottu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<usr13> auronandace: That is un-necessary.
<usr13> auronandace: That is not what he is asking about.
<tomreyn> usr13: i'd say it's still good to mention it for his safety in case he's not aware.
<auronandace> tomreyn +1
<usr13> tomreyn: You are assuming he is not aware, which could be a faulty assumption.
<auronandace> usr13: well, now he is aware
<tomreyn> usr13: i'm not, i'm saying there is the possibility he is not aware.
<IdleOne> usr13: better to assume incorrectly and make sure he is aware.
<eddyloko> usr13, yes, i've checked that a lot by now...
<IdleOne> usr13: Now the warning has been given and they can chose to use WEP or not.
<tomreyn> usr13: it's kind of like mentioning that a system someone is running is EOL even though you're happily helping with the immediate issue
<Haris> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ doesn't have 11.10
<usr13> look guys, there are some that have one or two WiFi devices that only do wep. In that case they have no choice.  Now the warning you issue over and over again is over symplistic and a bit overstated in the first place.
<Haris> it has multiple others including 11.04
<IdleOne> Haris: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<rasha666> How to install LAMP in tasksel? i go to the lamp server click enter, it only stops program
<auronandace> Haris: because 11.10 isn't end of life, its still supported
<IdleOne> Haris: old-releases doesn't have it because 11.10 is not EOL YET. I was mistaken earlier
<OerHeks> Haris, my bad, 11.10 is not EOL, so you should be able to update
<Haris> if there a way to mention an alternate network mirror to pxe/network started install of oneiric ?
<Haris> the archive.ubuntu.com and gb.archive.ubuntu.com don't have it :(
<Haris> they did before
<Haris> the install is not giving me the option to manually specify an alternative mirror
<jpds> Haris: Stop using oneiric.
<auronandace> Haris: any reason it needs to be 11.10? support ends in april, not that far off
<jpds> Haris: It's not supported anymore.
<Haris> because the guy with the box wants this specific version for their needs
<auronandace> jpds: it is still supported
<auronandace> !topic | jpds
<Haris> it should be there on archive.ubuntu.com and gb.archive.ubuntu.com untill support ends for it
<ubottu> jpds: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jpds> auronandace: Hello.
<auronandace> jpds: greetings
<usr13> many of us have a deadbolt lock on our front door.  It can be defeated by someone that knows hot to pick a lock.  You could put about 4 deadbold locks on your front door of different types in hopes that the guy will not have enough knowledge to pick all 4, or will decide to go to the next house because it would take too long in the first place.  Now you assume all this in the first place because you believe there is someone coming along with the intention to p
<gopostal> hey all, i get -bash: start_pipeline: pgrp pipe: Too many files open in system -bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Too many open files in system.  after working for a hour or 2. working under kubuntu and have open eclipse ide (android sdk) and gimp.)
<auronandace> usr13: we understand wep is better than nothing but in the interests of security we are simply reminding people that wep is not very secure compared to wpa
<usr13> auronandace: Channel topic is "Ubuntu Support".
<IdleOne> usr13: There is nothing wrong with providing warnings about insecure locks when you are not certain if the user of the locks knows it or not. auronandace was providing support by making sure the user had all the info they may need.
<riply> let me try to rephrase my question: is there way that I can see what my PROXY settings are, which have been acquired by a rougue proxy server on the LAN?
<Haris> what is my option ?
<Haris> Correction: What are my options
<pcdummy> Whenn i start a libvirt domain i get the following error: "Failed to start domain srvweb1 error: internal error cannot load AppArmor profile "
<Haris> I need to install 11.10 on 3 boxes
<pcdummy> anyone seen this before?
<IdleOne> Haris: How did you specify archive.ubuntu.com in your PXE config?
<usr13> IdleOne: The problem is that many people are turned away when answers are supplied that are off thopic or irrelevant and do not really deal with the question they ask.  I've found (through experience) that it is much better to stick to the issue at hand.
<Haris> IdleOne: I did not. I extracted the "out of the box" netboot files from the server-amd64.iso image
<Haris> on the local pxe/tftp
<IdleOne> usr13: The answer supplied was not off topic. This continued discussion is though.
<nihil_2013> I used to be able to adjust brightness of my screen. Now I can't. Using 12.04LTS on Samsung NC110. What could have gone wrong?
<DJones> The point about WEP has been made, time to get back to Ubuntu support, or at least move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> Haris: I'm not familiar with PXE, you might try asking in #ubuntu-server
<auronandace> nihil_2013: could be a graphics driver issue
<sonOfRa> nihil_2013, I don't know if it's the same as on my thinkpad, but did you happen to install the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<usr13> IdleOne: I was about to say the same thing (via PM), in fact, I already did previously, if you scroll up, you'll see.  It was not my intention to create a long drawn out conversation but just to state a point, (a take-it-or-leave-it point).
<tomreyn> Haris: i am trying to understand what makes you think that oneiric packages are no longer on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<sonOfRa> if so, you should try adding the following line in your device section in xorg.conf:
<tomreyn> Haris: do you want to provide details there?
<sonOfRa>     Option         "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
<IdleOne> usr13: Fine you made your point (wrong as it was). We can drop it now :)
<Haris> tomreyn: the installer says 'bad mirror'
<gopostal> can someone help me with this error  -bash: start_pipeline: pgrp pipe: Too many files open in system -bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Too many open files in system.  after working for a hour or 2. working under kubuntu and have open eclipse ide (android sdk) and gimp.
<gopostal> my pc hangs on it
<Haris> 'bad archive mirror'
<tomreyn> Haris: i see. well that's not very telling. you could inspect the logs. it could be for many reasons, including FNS issues, expired archve signing keys, routing / proxy issues in your network, whatever.
<Haris> tomreyn: I started a network install via pxe for oneiric. It worked just fine for me before. Now its giving me this message
<tomreyn> *DNS
<Haris> let me check
<Haris> I have INFO and WARNING messages in syslog saying the mirror does not support specified release (oneiric)
<Haris> perhaps its a dns issue
<DJones> Haris: You mentioned gb.archive.ubuntu.com giving you errors as well, browsing via the web takes me to http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/
<jpds> Haris: Sounds like DNS/proxy.
<Haris> yep, I agree. it seems to be a dns issue. syslog says wget: bad address 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<DarkAceZ> !rude
<aperson> ARSEKNOCKER
<auronandace> DarkAceZ: no bots please
<DarkAceZ> uh
<DarkAceZ> it's not mine
<DarkAceZ> it's a script for xchat
<rasha666> how to select something in tasksel to install it [ ]
<george__> ok, i'm desperated right now. i've tried to upgrade libstdc++6 manually and crapped my system. how i can fix it?
<sunchips> tabs and the spacebar?
<auronandace> george__: why did you try to upgrade it and how?
<YokoBR> hey guys, wich one has better 3D accel support: Mesa/Gallium or fglrx opensource drivers?
<rasha666> sunchips, tnx space works :)
<wdp> YokoBR, funny question.
<YokoBR> wdp, why?
<auronandace> YokoBR: fglrx is not open source
<george__> auronandace: to install hakuneko, a program that depends on a latter versdion of that package. I've downloaded and tried to upgrade manually from a deb file.
<sunchips> rasha666: yw.
<IdleOne> !rude
<aperson> ARSESTICKS
<DarkAceZ> DICKFONDLER
<tomreyn> YokoBR: the open source amd/ati drivers are radeon and ati
<auronandace> george__: its a fundamental library, i think you need to reinstall
<george__> aronandace:how?
<tomreyn> IdleOne: please stop it. thank you.
<IdleOne> tomreyn: that is what i was trying to determine was needed :)
<Ben64> apparently tomreyn didn't know who IdleOne is
<wdp> YokoBR, fglrx is as far as i know not open source, which means it's developed by the company who developed the card. Which means the drivers are optimized for the card - and the opensource driver is hence most likely reverse-engineerd (or made by devs in their free time)
<Myrtti> sorry about the noise, folks.
<YokoBR> jockey gives me 3 options: X.Org X server --- amd/ati display driver wrapper from xserver-xorg-video-ati, fglrx(open source) and fglrx-updates (proprietary)
<auronandace> george__: reinstall ubuntu
<khaos> anyone to help me to add optirun option in unity menu? because bumblebee ui is not working for me
<wdp> YokoBR, I'd always say the proprietary drivers have better performance than the open source ones, except the prop* ones are very old.
<tomreyn> IdleOne: i see, sorry then.
<george__> aronandace:dpkg says: error processing libstdc++6:i386 (--configure): pckage libstdc++6:i386 4.7.2-2ubuntu1 can't be configured because libstdc++6:amd64 has a different version (4.7.2-21ubuntu2)
<IdleOne> tomreyn: no worries, good looking out. Much appreciated.
<george__> auronandace: is there another way without having to reinstall the whole system?
<wdp> YokoBR, there have been some tests at phoronix in 2011, which reported that the prop* drivers were about 10 times faster.
<YokoBR> i have no choice
<auronandace> george__: did it actually install the deb?
<mvt007geek> how people in irc do this : for example   ***think about dog
<mvt007geek> ????
<Myrtti> mvt007geek: /me something
<YokoBR> wdp, i have and hybrid amd/amd laptop. I would need to use the prop. legacy driver for the APU (HD 4200) and the proprietary driver for the GPU (HD 6200).
 * mvt007geek thanks Myrtti
<mvt007geek> :D
<george__> auronandace: i don't know! i'not ab advanced user, all i know is that dpkg is complaining from dependencies
<auronandace> george__: is that when you tried installing the deb you downloaded?
<YokoBR> wdp, also, i can't change to GPU in any way, but the legacy driver... but the legacy driver is not compatible with xserver 1.13... so i'll just cry and wait for AMD to give me an wonderfull driver that may solve my issues..
<akis> hi all. any idea on how can i update my java and icedtea on my 12.04. the java test fails now, althought it worked at the recent past.
<george__> auronandace: yes, so, some programs stopped running from k menu, so, i've rebooted and know can't even go to graphic mode
<wdp> YokoBR, just curious why fglrx is reported as opensource. Wondering if i missed some information about fglrx being opensource Oo I can't help you with ati stuff, though :(
<wdp> YokoBR, i'm using nvidia only :(
<YokoBR> wdp, no problem... i'm just opening my heart :(
<Haris> I get one INFO message in syslog saysing: **: mirror does not have suite symlinks
<tomreyn> akis: what is "the java test"?
<wdp> YokoBR, just form a "good" question and ask in here. Someone will respond :)
<auronandace> george__: either do a full reinstall or continue asking on this channel, it sounds like you did install it successfully and its causing major problems (which doesn't surprise me at all)
<sunchips> akis: does `java -version` output something?
<YokoBR> wdp, i've been trying this for months. There's just no way. I'll use mesa drivers.
<george__> auronandace: ok...
<goodwin> could not do apt-get install
<Quest> why different block size on  partitions makes the same file look large or small?
<Ben64> goodwin: give more information, pastebin the error if possible
<goodwin> Reading package list error...
<Haris> does the installer come with dig or nslookup or some such tool on shell/cli
<auronandace> george__: you shouldn't install random debs downloaded from the internet, especially ones as important as that
<akis> tomreyn:http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<k1l_> goodwin: pastebin the whole errormsg please
<george__> please if anyone knows how to help me, please do it!
<auronandace> goodwin: sudo apt-get update
<akis> sunchips: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1650968/
<tomreyn> akis: when ubuntu is released, for the very most of packages, no upgraded versions will be shipped when you install updates.  instead, security patches are applied to the versions you already had installed. this ensures your system remains safe and, at the same time, package interdependencies do not break.
<tomreyn> akis: on current ubuntu releases you can have both or (at your choice) one of openjdk6 and openjdk7 installed. if you have both installed, you can use the update-alternatives command to set which one is the default.
<sunchips> tomreyn, I'm pretty sure its just a browser thing. He might need to go check if he has the java plugin installed.
<goodwin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1650983/
<goodwin> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1650983/
<gopostal> anyone know why my computer hangs after a while with the error "Too many open files in system"?
<sunchips> gopostal, not enough ram?
<goodwin> k1l_: here is the pastebin
<gopostal> sunchips, 4gb
<sunchips> gopostal, what sort of 'files' do you have open?
<gopostal> sunchips, and 3 used at the moment
<k1l_> goodwin: apt-get update ?
<auronandace> gopostal: what have you got open?
<tomreyn> sunchips: akis does have the icedtea browser plugin installed, otherwise he'd get a different message when accessing this web page.
<gopostal> sunchips, eclipse ide, and gimp
<gopostal> sunchips, well and some more small docs :)
<goodwin> k1l_: yes i am doing that. is it going to be very long time?
<vincent_> Is there any way to change a partition's system ID without booting to a live disc and using fdisk?
<DJones> gopostal: This may be relevant https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/293573
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 293573 in eclipse (Ubuntu) "Too many open files" [Low,Fix released]
<k1l_> goodwin: no
<tomreyn> akis: so basically what ii'm saying is that the test on the website is not reliable if you are trying to get an idea as to whether you have a version of the plugin installed which is prone against the latest known security vulnerabilities.
<k1l_> goodwin: that is to be done to get the latest file list from the servers
<DJones> gopostal: Although that looks a very old bug
<tomreyn> akis: it's not clear, though, what you are trying to achieve anyways.
<akis> tomreyn: i am afraid it s a chrome browser's problem. it worked fine under firefox.
<tomreyn> akis: what is the problem you are seeing?
<goodwin> k1l_: how long does it take? it seems a lot...
<Haris> got it
<george__> please people, how to reinstall libstdc++6 without having to reinstall all the wqhole system?
<k1l_> goodwin: its just the file lists.
<Haris> there's nothing wrong with the archive.ubuntu.com, gb.archive.ubuntu.com. It was a dns issue. Its working now
<akis> tomreyn: chrome (latest version) cannot load applets
<gopostal> this is my file limit fs.file-nr = 23968      0       411373
<Haris> is there a way I can create a local mirror of this OS version for future network installs ?
<gopostal> i think altleast, not 1024
<gopostal> hmm ulimit -n says 1024
<jrib> gopostal: yes
<tomreyn> akis: okay, that's probably because the plugin you have is indeed outdated, or because chrome thinks it can be, and has disabled it to protect you.
<gopostal> could that be the isue?
<sunchips> gopostal, keep an eye on your ram? `free | grep -B 1 "Mem"` I'm using 4G right now, I'm on 64bit ubuntu though.
<george__> apt-get: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6:version 'GLIBC_2.17' not found (required by /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6
<george__> please help me to fix it
<akis> tomreyn: that might be the probl because in firefox icedtea plug-in is enabled. where can i find a chrome icedtea plugin. under extension i can see nothing.
<gopostal> sunchips, oke i will monitor that for a while, still have 1gb free and have everthing open atm
<Haris> iirc, oneiric is not supported by cobbler
<tomreyn> akis: oracle, the company developing this java distribution, has, unfortunately, a bad security track record on java and a bunch of other software they make. for the past couple of updates to the java plugin, whenever they released an update, it was still not fixing the serious bugs which had been reported against the previous version. so it's currently quite difficult to be running a java plugin which is not prone to a gaping security hole. whic
<tomreyn> h is why many recommend to deactivate the plugin, or to only activate it on safe sites where possible.
<Haris> the later versions 12.x and above are
<cnf> hi, anyone know how i can use preseed to do a prefill instead on certain questions?
<tomreyn> akis: you can inspect and override the setting at chrome://plugins
<cnf> for example network configuration. i'd like to prefill most things i can, but still have it prompt to change the actual ip address
<hillary> when loading or starting any application the screen freezes in my ubuntu 12.04. what could be the problem
<george__> kde
<tomreyn> akis: i would recommend against it, though, java is currently the best way to infect your (or anyones') computer, and it's alwas been high ranking.
<Ohmage> #ubuntusupport
<akis> tomreyn: <chrome://plugins>. thanks a lot. it is disabled. auto-disabled for security reasons? can i enable it?
<MatthewL> Isn't it just for the browser plugins Java is hazardous?
<tomreyn> akis: i think you can override it, but i forgot how exactly. i wouldn't want to either.
<Quest>  whats the best tools for 2 way sync like dropbox?
<k1l_> Quest: you mean owncloud?
<auronandace> !one | Quest
<ubottu> Quest: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<k1l_> Quest: or unison?
<vfw> Quest: rsync
<MatthewL> Love Ubuntu one!
<Quest> vfw,  rsync is not a good idea for 2 way
<vfw> O
<tomreyn> MatthewL: not only, but without the plugin installed, you can't be infected by visiting a malicious website.
<Ohmage> hey guys, got an issue with bootloading. just installed 12.10 alongside win8 uefi, when i put secure boot on and it tries to boot grubs.efi i get this error "Secure boot forbids loading module from (hd0,gpt6)/boot/grub/x86_64-efi/normal.mod" and leaves me at a cmdline which starts grub rescue>
<k1l_> Quest: unison is 2way rsync
<Quest> k1l_ ya. i heard of that
<Ohmage> im still at the grub rescue command line and havent touched anything on that machine so was hoping someone could help
<Quest> k1l_ so unison uses rsync in background?
<auronandace> !uefi | Ohmage
<ubottu> Ohmage: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akis> tomreyn: do you recommend me to enable it (as i always ude chrome to browse) or leave it disabled? if i have to use java i can use firefox. why firefox left it enabled? doesn't have any problem with security hole?
<Ohmage> auron iv been there thats how i installed it all in the first place
<fzzzt> Anyone here familiar with PAM? I'm looking for a way to conditionally include a session line from an auth line
<k1l_> Quest: yes
<Ohmage> im realy close to having this thing dual boot properly its just a matter of figuring out this little error and i know that how-to wont say what i need
<MatthewL> tomreyn, I have open jdk, and haven't thought about enabling the browser plugin
<Quest> k1l_ unison and rsync are made in C?
<k1l_> Quest: dont know. for that detailed questions see the programms itself
<Quest> ok
<MatthewL> Ohmage, I have successful installations of windows first, then Ubuntu.
<akis> tomreyn: i discovered that in chrome isnt disabled to. just "always allwed" isn't checked, so every time i execute an applet ask me for a permission
<Ohmage> MatthewL: awesome
<Ohmage> maybe you can help
<Ohmage> the laptop is preinstalled with win 8
<tomreyn> akis: this sounds like a good compromise to me.
<tomreyn> MatthewL: same here. ;)
<akis> tomreyn: to me too
<MatthewL> Ohmage, I'd resize the partition by half to ext4, and then install Ubuntu into that space
<vfw> Ohmage: Have you installed Ubuntu 64bit?
<tomreyn> akis: you should try to apply the same configuration to firefox
<Ohmage> yes i have
<vfw> Ohmage: dono if this is relevant but:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2-signed/+bug/1104627
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1104627 in grub2-signed (Ubuntu) "Secure boot forbids loading module from (path)/boot/grub/gettext.mod" [Undecided,New]
<MatthewL> Grub problem, ohmage?
<akis> tomreyn:firefox asks also to click the "run" command
<Ohmage> from scratch i put in livecd partitioned the storage of windows c: in half then made three partitions for root swap and home
<Ohmage> yeh its just the bootloader
<Ohmage> that is issue
<Ohmage> i put bootloader in the same efi partition as windows as says in the how to
<MatthewL> Maybe try for one partition for Ubuntu, ohmage.
<Ohmage> matt can i pm as will just fill channel with general unuseful noise for most ppls problem
<MatthewL> Sure!
<Ohmage> thanks
<tomreyn> akis: cool, i guess then you're set. unless you also use other web browsers.
<akis> tomreyn: i am using 99,99% chrome.it's faster and lighter than firefox. i have no other browser install on my system. i am using 0,01% firefox as alternative browser if a page does not be loaded with chrome.
<vfw> Ohmage: MatthewL Having only one partition will simplify things, but a separate /home/ is a good thing and you only need to realize that the filesystem that is of interest to the boot loader is /  and not /home/
<Ohmage> the issue is not to do with /
<iceroot> what is the way for an encrypted RAID10 array? (4 x 2tb), create the raid array with dmraid and then luks? or do i need lvm too?
<Ohmage> bootloader is not in /
<Ohmage> i put grub into the original efi partition windows uses as suggested in the uefi ubuntu wiki page
<vfw> Ohmage: I know that.  It's in the MBR of the drive that the PC boots to.
<Ohmage> GPT old bean
<Ohmage> :/
<vfw> Ohmage: Or in your case, the efi partition.
<Ohmage> i was thinking of reformatting the whole drive to mbr
<Ohmage> that would solve some issues but im not sure enough to bother
<vfw> DOn't blame you.  efi appears to be a mess
<Ohmage> i thought efi only works on GPT if im not mistaked
<Ohmage> mistaken
<vfw> I dono
<akis> tomreyn:thank you for your advises. i have to go now. bye.
<tomreyn> akis: you're welcome, see you
<Ohmage> lol, i went to a microsoft support live chat to ask them about some of this
<vfw> OH, what did they say?
<vfw> Anything useful?
<Ohmage> as soon as i mentioned i iwas doing what i was doing to try and dual lboot with ubuntu he shat the chat window basically telling me to talk to the computer manufacturers instead
<Ohmage> LMAO
<SolarisBoy> thats like a curse word in a MS chat - ubuntu - whaaaat
<Ohmage> he literally was like ARGH ubuntu ARGH must click X
<vfw> Ohmage: YOu said the wrong thing :)
<SolarisBoy> how rude
<Ohmage> to be honest windows 8 gives me muuuuuch better battery and i cant figure how to get the same out of linux yet but i know its possible
<SolarisBoy> try powertop
<rohitkav> I am getting an error configuring git "fatal: bad config file line 1 in /home/rohit/.gitconfig"
<rohitkav> kindly help
<vfw> Ohmage: YOu have to install some extra software for power-save modes.
<SolarisBoy> rohitkav: post your .gitconfig
<SolarisBoy> rohitkav: if you have an error in their it's global to your repos (as a that user) so it will hit that error constantly - it says the error is on line 1
<rohitkav> git config --global user.name "myname" git config --global user.email "myid@gmail.com"
<SolarisBoy> rohitkav: yea if that was one command thats incorrect
<rohitkav> no it is a two line command
<SolarisBoy> rohitkav: open the file and look at it
<SolarisBoy> rohitkav: back the file up and start over - its not that important
<rohitkav> I have opened it
<SolarisBoy> rohitkav: either fix the error or pastie the file so we can see =)
<Ohmage> ok power top and power save
<Ohmage> ill try em when i get it up n running but also wud me having a dedicated nvidia graphics card be part of the issue
<Ohmage> i read somewhere dedicated graph cards are pretty annoying to do in linux
<Guest18230> hello
<auronandace> Ohmage: not at all, hybrid or switchable cards are the pain
<vfw> Ohmage: This may be of instrest: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93654/why-does-my-computer-get-less-battery-life-with-ubuntu-compared-to-windows
<SolarisBoy> rohitkav: have you checked the file? is the first line "[user]" ?
<rohitkav> no
<Ohmage> yeh i think i got hybrid intel too thouh
<Ohmage> acer v3 i3
<SolarisBoy> then thats your issue rohitkav sections in that file are denoted by a tag like [user] and then a new line and then a tab and each key = value (followed by newline) so if your file doesn't start with some tag it seems incorrect
<vfw> Guest18230: Hello.  Welcome to #ubuntu (Ubuntu Support Channel).
<rohitkav> don't get it
<oldude67> whats the easiest way to restart sound?
<SolarisBoy> rohitkav: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1651288/
<SolarisBoy> thats mine
<rohitkav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1651309/
<rohitkav> SolarisBoy,
<SolarisBoy> rohitkav: ok so the file data is not right if it's the output you have there, it should look like mine.
<SolarisBoy> rohitkav: you also do not need to use sudo to edit that file it's your file - and any operation you are going to do will now fail unless you instruct git to not read the file - or you simply fix it - look at my example
<SolarisBoy> rohitkav: simply copy and paste the [user] section as you see it and replace the values of the 2 keys with your custom info -
<JeroenDL> Can someone tell me why GREP gives this weird result? http://www.dauntless.be/p/bccd5326.png is it an encoding issue? (the 2 extra long lines are wrong)
<vfw> SolarisBoy: He may also need to chown rohit ~/.gitconfig  #sence he edited it as su?
<SolarisBoy> vfw: no
<auronandace> JeroenDL: we don't support osx here
<aleza84> Anyone tried ubuntu on a touch screen table/ultrabook like lenovo yoga?
<JeroenDL> auronandace: I thought it would be a general linux thing, but I'll try my luck at an OSX channel then
<away> or ##linux
<MatthewL> I tried Ubuntu on my Android phone, aleza84.  Very cool.
<vfw> *since
<rohitkav> got SolarisBoy
<rohitkav> thanks
<george__> ok guys. Is there a way to reinstall libstdc++6 without having to reinstall the whole system?
<vfw> SolarisBoy: Good to know.  Thanks.
<Delux> trying to install Ubuntu server on a box with 6 HDDs. trying to make sdc1 the bootable partition but when GRUB boot loader tried to load it fails trying to load on /dev/sda
<Delux> how to I get it to intall on /dev/sdc
<SolarisBoy> rohitkav: vfw np your welcome
<SolarisBoy> george__: a lot of things have dependencies on the c libs =)
<vfw> SolarisBoy: BTW, I tested.
<SolarisBoy> vfw: ok
<george__> SolarisBoy: yes, i'm learning that. anyway. is it possible to do it? i'm really desperated here...
<cnf> hmm, can't figure out how to make preseed do prefill but still ask the question
<aleza84> MatthewL: any problems with the touch
<SolarisBoy> george__: why do you need to reinstall it if you don't mind me asking
<george__> SolarisBoy: because i've tried to upgrade it manually and now i have a broken system that can't boot to graphical mode
<SolarisBoy> george__: ahh thats what i thought
<SolarisBoy> george__: i would back up my stuff and go for the installation, im really not sure how you did the removal and install of the current version you have now so...
<anathema_> is this driver for optimus cards wil be included to ubuntu? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-280.13-driver.html
<dancuk> Hell o
<dancuk> How to shutdown a UBANTO SERVER :D
<SolarisBoy> george__: did you atleast do a installation of a deb file or install libstdc via some ppa or a somewhat normal method ?
<mvt007geek> when we connect a usb where usb mount to?
<DJones> dancuk: sudo shutdown -h now
<Delux> trying to install Ubuntu server on a box with 6 HDDs. Trying to make sdc1 the bootable partition but when GRUB boot loader trieds to load during the install it fails trying to load on /dev/sda
<alami> hello can i use wicd with the 12.10 default network manager?
<dancuk> Djones: How about kill -9 -1 ? :D
<tompkh_> need hlp with accessing external hdd (timecapsule) - xubuntu 12.04 sees the drive, asks for login/pass, but returns Got error "kFPAuthContinue" from server. Drive is perfectly accessible from other computers
<Delux> why is it trying to go to sda?
<alami> hello can i use wicd with the 12.10 default network manager?, because when i run wicd i can't see any wireless network
<dancuk> Yes u can
<alami> dancuk: but why when i run wicd i don't see any wirelles netweok
<DJones> dancuk: I don't know about the kill command, I only ever use shutdown
<SolarisBoy> Delux: how are you doing the installation and where are installing grub to at the end?
<Ririshi> Hey guys!
<dancuk> Alami: use #kill -9 -1
<dancuk> It will shows all wireless network :D
<nubcake> MatthewL, so ubuntu for phones has already been released? :o
<SolarisBoy> dont do that...
<bazhang> !behelpful | dancuk
<ubottu> dancuk: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<zykotick9> alami: did you open the options in wicd and input wlan0 as your wireless?
<alami> dancuk: are you kidding me
<Delux> SolarisBoy - installing with CD-ROM and just following the menu - did not select where to isntall GRUB, not sure how
<bazhang> dancuk, dont do that again
<dancuk> Eheheheh
<SolarisBoy> if you type "man kill" and go to examples you'll see that that command "kill -9 -1" will "Kill all processes you can kill." which can be very damaging and something you dont want to do
<Ririshi> I've got an AMD Radeon HD7850 for my birthday and I've been on Windows 7 since then. But I was like: let's boot up my Ubuntu and try the performance. I can only use mirror displays and the display is showed as "laptop". I tried installing FGLRX from the proprietary drivers, but it gave me a "unsupported hardware" message in the lower right corner. Any help on this?
<isaias> will you still be able to use the touchscreen if you install ubuntu on a Nexus 7 Tablet?
<alami> zykotick9:yes
<alami> zykotick9:i thing i have to remove to default network manager
<Ririshi> Also, LSPCI
<zykotick9> alami: i don't have any further suggestions then.  good luck.
<Ririshi> oops.
<isaias> anyone? :P
<zykotick9> alami: removing N-M probably isn't a great idea...
<Ririshi> Also, lspci | grep VGA gives me this: VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 6819
<tompkh_> hi all, could someone point me in the right direction with this? when accessing external hdd (timecapsule) - xubuntu 12.04 sees the drive, asks for login/pass, but returns Got error "kFPAuthContinue" from server. Drive is perfectly accessible from other computers
<alami> zykotick9: okay i have another question
<alami> do you know irssi-plugin-silc?
<bazhang> alami, try asking in #irssi about that
<Delux> SolarisBoy - installing with CD-ROM and just following the menu - did not select where to isntall GRUB, not sure how
<DJones> !nexus7 | isaias Have you had a looks at this, thats mentions using the onscreen keyboard,
<ubottu> isaias Have you had a looks at this, thats mentions using the onscreen keyboard,: Ubuntu can be installed on a Nexus 7 tablet. The installation tutorial can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<ubuntunub> hello guys i have a problem with a video files. i get an error when i try to install codecs for mpeg-4, it sais the packeg maybe is broken or interfear with some other packeges
<Ririshi> it MAY interfere?
<bazhang> ubuntunub, install what codecs from where
<Ririshi> lol i'm nub.
<SolarisBoy> Delux: it will ask you at the end of the CD based installation where to install grub to - you want to choose the proper disk at that point it may default to the first disk found which may be sda if your not paying attention
<isaias> thank you!!
<ubuntunub> ubuntu will download them for me but when i does gives me this error
<pieterjan> hello everyone
<bazhang> ubuntunub, what is the package name you are installing
<pieterjan> i have a shell scripting question
<ubuntunub> python 2.7 i thing
<pieterjan> some regex problem I'm overlooking..
<craigbass1976> There's a directory called PDF.  I'm trying to make a tar file of it's contents.  tar -cfv pdf-test.tar PDF/ gives me   tar: pdf-test.tar: Cannot open: Read-only file system, tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Sendoushi> how can i make a search on all the hard drive for a folder name?
<bazhang> ubuntunub, python is not a codec
<Sendoushi> on the terminal
<Oneill> having trouble repairing grub
<Oneill> i cant boot with live cd
<ubuntunub> this program need to get the codecs wait i'll get the eror msg
<zykotick9> craigbass1976: "Read-only file system" being key to that error...
<craigbass1976> Sendoushi, find ./* -name "snoopy"
<Oneill> goes to busybox
<Sendoushi> craigbass1976: does that perform a hard drive search?
<craigbass1976> zykotick9, I'm in my home directory
<Oneill> cant boot with ubuntu secure remix, strange errors while booting like (GPIO error) and stuff
<Pici> Sendoushi: find / -iname "something" -type d
<Oneill> cant boot to boot-repar disc
<Oneill> how can i fix grub
<pieterjan> anyone an expert on greb and regular expressions?
<pieterjan> grep* i mean
<craigbass1976> Sendoushi, if oyu were in / when you ran it.  That's set to run down through the file tree from your current working directory
<tompkh_> hi all, could someone point me in the right direction with this? when accessing external hdd (timecapsule) - xubuntu 12.04 sees the drive, asks for login/pass, but returns Got error "kFPAuthContinue" from server. Drive is perfectly accessible from other computers
<Ririshi> How are those session like things you can open in Linux called?
<Sendoushi> none of those codes working
<Sendoushi> at least not getting anything
<Sendoushi> i'm sharing a folder on parallels
<Sendoushi> using ubuntu server
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntunub> python 2.7 need to install extra multimedia plugins mpeg-4 mp3 and xvid mpeg-4
<pieterjan> ok, ubotto
<Ririshi> Hoi pieterjan.
<ubuntunub> and when i clicl install i get this Package dependencies can not be found
<tomreyn> Ririshi: you are possibly referring to a vritual terminal, or temrinal window.
<Ririshi> Something you can open up with ctrl shift f1-7 or smth.. I forgot the actual name and shortcut.
<craigbass1976> zykotick9, craig owns /home/craig and has rwx on it.  the directory I'm trying ot tar is /home/craig/PDF and I'm running the command from within /home/craig/
<Ririshi> And you can type in something to get a visual session instead of a terminal one.
<YokoBR> hey guys, i'll install 12.04 instead of quantal... so i can downgrade xserver to 1.12
<Pici> pieterjan: #regex probably would be the best channel to ask in
<pieterjan> So I have a problem with regex, I'm looking for 'apple' or 'Apple' in a text file and want to return the line if I find those exact words. grep '\<apple\>\|\<Apple>\>' file.txt only returns all lines containing 'apple' but not 'Apple' and grep '\<apple\>|\<Apple>\>' file.txt seems to do nothing at all. What am I missing?
<SnapSnap> I was messing around in my keys, thought I saw some I didn't need anymore so I removed them. Now "sudo apt-get update" returns the following: http://pastebin.com/jPijQBmW
<Pici> !gpgerr | SnapSnap
<ubottu> SnapSnap: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<zykotick9> craigbass1976: "read only filesystem" isn't the same as a permission denied.  are ANY of your partitions currently mounted read-only?  do you have multiple partitions mounted?
<helmut__> hi
<Ririshi> !virtualterminal
<ubuntunub> bazhang can you help ?
<Ririshi> lol.
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone familiar with Windows 7 installer? should I format partition before hand to NTFS or leave space unallocated?
<ubuntuaddicted> for dual booting
<SnapSnap> Pici, but replace <key> with the key that's missing?
<Pici> SnapSnap: exactly
<SnapSnap> Pici, Thanks :)
<ubuntunub> how can i remove codecs from
<Ririshi> ubuntuaddicted: you can do either. Although I think formatting a nice place before is better, because else it'd make another small partition of 100MB which is made for booting info and bitlocker.
<Ririshi> ubuntuaddicted: It's got an integrated partitioner, but when making a partition in there and installing it on there, it makes a partition to store boot info and for bitlocker (lock HDDs so that noone acceses them without your password). Also, don't forget to have a Live CD or USB, as Windows' bootloader overwrites GRUB.
<mactheknife7> Can someone help? Trying to mount sd-card with an usb card reader.
<tompkh_> hi all, could someone point me in the right direction with this? when accessing external hdd (timecapsule) - xubuntu 12.04 sees the drive, asks for login/pass, but returns Got error "kFPAuthContinue" from server. Drive is perfectly accessible from other computers
<SnapSnap> Pici, worked like a charm. Thanks again
<Pici> SnapSnap: great :)
<ubuntuaddicted> win 7, format to NTFS before hand or leave partition unallocated?
<et> I have a machine with suse installed and I want to replace it with ubuntu. It boots fine now, but whenever I try to boot from USB or DVD/CD the drive reads seem to be slow (takes ages to do anything). The media seem to be fine (work in other computers), and when the present OS (suse) is booted, i can read the contents of the drives fine.
<Ririshi> et: the HDD reads? or from the CD?
<et> cd/usb stick (tried both)
<mactheknife7> I wonder if it needs a new driver too.
<Ririshi> I mean, when you boot the cd/usb, the reads from usb/cd are slow? or that the live session reads from you HDD very slow?
<et> there is no live session, because it takes ages to do anything
<Ririshi> the booting itself is slow?
<et> yes.
<et> I basically can't boot.
<Ririshi> So you haven't actually booted once from it? How long did you wait?
<et> like an hour
<Ririshi> oh, that's very slow indeed.
<Ririshi> do you have new hardware?
<et> no (2009)
<ubuntuaddicted> windows 7, should I leave partition unallocated or format it to NTFS>
<Ririshi> that's not as old as my old pc was... (2004) and that one booted live within 5 minutes.
<ubuntuaddicted> no one has installed Win 7?
<Ririshi> Seems to be stuck at reading it somewhere.. Did you check MD5 of the .iso?
<Ririshi> ubuntuaddicted: i already answered you.
<et> Ririshi: i can boot fine from it on other machines
<ubuntuaddicted> Ririshi,  i didn't see
<Ririshi> ubuntuaddicted: just scroll up a bit or do a ctrl+f search on your name :D
<Ririshi> et: hmm, so it's not the CD/USB itself.
<ubuntuaddicted> Ririshi, ok, i saw your answer now. thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> Ririshi, it's going to be partition 2, primary. is that ok?
<tompkh_> hi all, could someone point me in the right direction with this? when accessing external hdd (timecapsule) - xubuntu 12.04 sees the drive, asks for login/pass, but returns Got error "kFPAuthContinue" from server. Drive is perfectly accessible from other computers
<et> i'm basically looking for a way to replace a running operating system with ubuntu (at least that's the only way that i see as possible now), but i'm not quite sure how to do it
<Ririshi> ubuntuaddicted: Well.. I had my 100MB partition (which was made because I didn't have ubuntu or any linux before windows 7) on sda1 and my windows 7 partition itself was on sda2 i believe. I then deleted sda1 and did a grub-update. It just booted fine, directly from sda2.
<PrincessLuna> Hi, I have a thinkpad twist convertible running Kubuntu. Does anyone know how to set up auto-rotation of the screen when in tablet mode?
<Ririshi> et: I think it is possible to mount a .iso somewhere on the disk using GRUB.
<ubuntuaddicted> Ririshi, ok, i have ubuntu installed on sda1 and home is on sda5 I think, in the extended partition. so I shrunk my sda1 and left 20gb for windows 7 as unallocated
<Ririshi> ubuntuaddicted: Will you run win7 in 64 bit?
<ubuntuaddicted> Ririshi, yes
<tomreyn> tompkh_: it's basically saying that your login credentials were incorrect there. there could be other reasons, but this is the most likely one.
<ubuntuaddicted> Ririshi, why?
<Ririshi> ubuntuaddicted: When installing it in 64 bits, you'd need more than 20GB if you actually want to do something on it.
<tompkh_> tomreyn: thanks, but i checked, and re-checked, and changed the username/pwd like a hundered times, it works on my mac, and still gives me the error on xubuntu
<Ririshi> Because the 20 is for the install itself..
<tomreyn> tompkh_: caps lock maybe?
<tompkh_> tomreyn: you mentionned other possible reasons?
<tompkh_> tomreyn: nope, made sure of that, nor numlock :-)
<Ririshi> I ve had the numlock problem once xD
<subhojit777> Hello How can I have started a java process on a remote server. Now I want to stop the process. How to do it?
<subhojit777> Hello, I have started a java process on a remote server. Now I want to stop the process. How to do it?
<Ririshi> !spam | subhojit777
<tomreyn> tompkh_: the other explanations i could come up with are protocol version mismatch between server and client, or broken implementation on either side. the protocol is descirbed here, including the result code you're seeing: https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/networking/conceptual/afp/AFPSecurity/AFPSecurity.html
<ubuntuaddicted> Ririshi, really? i think it's 27 GB. i will shrink home and make a storage directory
<Ririshi> goddamnit.
<Ririshi> ubuntuaddicted: You just said 20 xD
<ubuntuaddicted> Ririshi, i was just rounding. lol
<subhojit777> Ririshi, I am not a spam
<LaserShark> i am not a spam
<LaserShark> that's a new one
<Ririshi> subhojit777: you just said it twice.
<subhojit777> I asked it incorrectly before
<Ririshi> you didn't have to copy paste the whole sentence for that..
<subhojit777> Ririshi,  sorry..
<george__> SolarisBoy: ok, i was able to uninstall libstdc++6. Now, how do i reinstall it?
<tomreyn> tompkh_: i think it boils down to that you should try to use a different client, or a different protocol / network file sharing implementation entirely.
<d0k3n> Hello.
<Ririshi> :p just being strict. Sorry for overreacting.
<Ririshi> Hi d0k3n!
<tompkh_> tomreyn: :-( any suggestions?
<SolarisBoy> george__: have you cleared the sources which provided it previously? (the broken version)
<cnf> damn preseed :/
<d0k3n> What's being discussed?
<Ririshi> 3 things at a time
<yourimym1> hello i've used this sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<yourimym1> how do i know that was done with no trouble   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1651812/
<george__> SolarisBoy: how do i do it?
<d0k3n> Anyone here uses Gnome?
<bazhang> d0k3n, yes
<tomreyn> tompkh_: as far as i know samba works acceptably well cross platform. and maybe NFS would also work on OS X, not sure (but i'd prefer NFS if both would work).
<genii-around> yourimym1: I just returned to my computer. Your paste looks good, finally. The module was made.
<d0k3n> My unity is kind of sluggish sometimes, reminds me of my vista desktop.
<tompkh_> tomreyn: tnx, will look into it
<d0k3n> Do you notice a big difference using Gnome?
<Ririshi> dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu, problems with an external HDD and ...
<bazhang> d0k3n, do you have an actual support question
<d0k3n> No.
<bazhang> d0k3n, unity is GNOME3
<d0k3n> :O
<yourimym1> but there's one problem i got nouevau back just to get my desktop until i repair this thing
<d0k3n> I really need to read some.
<d0k3n> brb
<d0k3n> *something
<genii-around> yourimym1: Yes, I know... it's a frustrating circle with the nouveau-nvidia drivers...
<Oneill> Using Boot-repair tells me to try Ubuntu Secure Remix because i'm using RAID. but i can't boot on Ubuntu Secure remix because i get a bunch of stdin: I/O Error messages over and over again.... how can i repair my boot? =/
<yourimym1> so what should the next step i do now , update & restart ?
<olivier_bK> hy
<geryon66> I'm using Lotus Notes on Precise (12.4.2). Locally everything works fine, but when I start Notes on a remote display through an ssh X11 tunnel, the window soon turns gray as if it is not responding, although everything else works fine. How can I turn that gray “shadow” off?
<genii-around> yourimym1: Not yet please. Also, since it's busy here, please use my name when directing a message so that others know we are talking between us, and that I can know you are talking to me when i am in some other channel....
<PrincessLuna> Anyone knows whether Ubuntu (Kubuntu) supports screen auto rotation?
<yourimym1> jenni-around :there is a thing , the driver see my display as laptop , while am using normal pc
<tomreyn> tompkh_: there's also #MacOSX here, you could check with them whether they have another option or know this issue.
<olivier_bK> i have some question i get an error on my loop  and i dont no why there is some body can help me ?
<genii-around> yourimym1: Do you have a file in the directory of /etc/modprobe.d/    which has "nvidia" somewhere in the name?
<d0k3n> Ok so my question is, Is the comparison between gnome classic and unity equivalent to the comparison between windows classic theme and windows aero, in terms of performance?
<bazhang> d0k3n, that varies, not really a support question at all
<tomreyn> olivier_bK: what do you mean by "and error on my loop", what's a "loop" in this context?
<yourimym1> genii-around: nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf this one
<d0k3n> bazhang, ok. I'm just gonna try it and reach my own conclusion.
<d0k3n> thank you anyway :)
<genii-around> yourimym1: OK, good. This is the file which will prevent nouveau from loading
<d0k3n> my laptop is really old
<bazhang> d0k3n, better to try gnome-shell , gnome classic is going away
<d0k3n> ok thank you bro, you are nice
<genii-around> yourimym1: Does the line of: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"                 still exist in the file /etc/default/grub   ?
<sriharsha> Hi, is anyone observing random hung-ups in GUI/CLI programs from the past 2 days with 12.04?
<bazhang> sriharsha, which ones, be very specific
<josePHPagoda> Hello everyone!  I'm trying to troubleshoot this apparmor issue.  I'm using libvirt, and i'm getting a denied, in my logs, I'm wondering how I can tell apparmor to allow that open operation
<yourimym1> genii-around:yes still exist
<sriharsha> bazhang, while I'm using Thunderbird or Firefox, the UI goes dark and I'm not able to use them.
<josePHPagoda> the full error message is http://hastebin.com/vixubirece.rb
<bazhang> sriharsha, check top in the terminal to see what is using up your processes
<genii-around> yourimym1: Very good. Now, next... does the line of:  Driver  "nvidia"          still exist in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf     or is it now something like nouveau, or fbdev, or vesa  etc?
<sriharsha> I'm also observing this with emacs and some with CLI programs (make,etc. although I can't really see) they take a bit longer..
<olivier_bK> tomreyn, i got this error  Syntax error: Bad for loop variable and loop look like that for  ($i=0;  $i<=$ManyMountPoints; $i++);
<olivier_bK> do
<olivier_bK>   echo "Welcome $i times"
<olivier_bK> done
<sriharsha> bazhang, nothing particular infact.  But I got this in dmesg: http://pastebin.com/txc6UQfU
<yourimym1>  genii-around: river		"nvidia"
<yourimym1> driver*
<bazhang> sriharsha, is this in a VM, or a machine with very limited ram?
<Ririshi> i gotta restart my pc
<sriharsha> bazhang, no; running on bare metal with 4 GB
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1651935/
<genii-around> yourimym1: Good!  All seems good then for a reboot.
<george__> SolarisBoy: now i was able to reinstall libstdc++6 but, i still can't boot into graphical mode. any help?
<sriharsha> bazhang, it wasn't happening before, I'm observing it from past 2 days
<yourimym1> genii-around: any sudo update ??
<DoWhileGeek> hello woahiohs
<tomreyn> olivier_bK: post the shell script to a pastebin please
<olivier_bK> okai sorry
<fastrack> running a virtual server on my raspberry pi with qemu, badass?
<bazhang> fastrack, offtopic here
<sriharsha> fastrack, super badass.
<hockry> noh
<olivier_bK>  tomreyn http://pastebin.com/w4h16DmC
<fastrack> whoops meant that for a different chan
<Oneill> while booting ubuntu secure remix i get "I/O Space for GPIO uninitialized"
<Oneill> any idea what that is?
<Safa_[A_boy]> Hey all, when will ubuntu repositories provides LO 4 ?
<hockry> ???
<hockry> ubuntu is good
<hockry> con rah
<yourimym1> genii-around: thax man u just saved my ass
<yourimym1> kisses from egypt xoxoxoxoxoxoxox
<genii-around> yourimym1: Well, it was a long process but at last I guess you are good there :)
<olivier_bK> kisses from egypt ??? thk
<hockry> yes mong ving vong
<bazhang> !ot | hockry
<ubottu> hockry: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> olivier_bK: the (($i=0;  $i<=$ManyMountPoints; $i++)) conditional syntax is a bashism, i don't think dash supports it. try this: http://pastebin.com/yXZzxm60
<andygraybeal> how do i remove a user from a group with the command line?
<LordChristoff> Hey, hows it going?
<hockry> hey LordChristoff
<andygraybeal> i'm looking at 'usermod' and i must be confused
<LordChristoff> We all good?
<hockry> yeh we all sweet as MUANG
<bazhang> hockry, thats enough
<andygraybeal> ah i found it, del user
<bazhang> LordChristoff, this is ubuntu support. did you have a support issue
<olivier_bK> tomreyn, it's working just bash and not sh pff..
<olivier_bK> tomreyn, thank you very much
<LordChristoff> I did not know this was a Support Channel :( Sorry
<tomreyn> andygraybeal: deluser username group
<NullVoxPopuli> hey\
<Safa_[A_boy]> Hey all, when will ubuntu repositories provides LO 4 ?
<NullVoxPopuli> I'm having major boot problems :-(
<NullVoxPopuli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1651978/
<andygraybeal> tomreyn, thanks man.
<NullVoxPopuli> boot repair gave me that paste
<vfw> LordChristoff: There is #ubuntu-offtopic
<NullVoxPopuli> can anyone help?
<hockry> anyone know proxy adins?
<DJones> Safa_[A_boy]: From what I've read, LO4 will arrive with Ubuntu 13.04
<bazhang> hockry, how is that related to ubuntu support
<hockry> its a command in it
<Safa_[A_boy]> DJones, thanks so much ^_^
<hockry> proxy adins for ubuntu
<vfw> !uefi | NullVoxPopuli
<ubottu> NullVoxPopuli: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<hockry> hello?
<bazhang> hockry, stay on topic here
<NullVoxPopuli> thanks, vfw, will read
<hockry> im trying but very hard
<bazhang> hockry, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat NOT here
<NullVoxPopuli> I don't have bios settingsn
<NullVoxPopuli> I'm running ubuntu on a macbook pro without OS X
<NullVoxPopuli> after removing OS X, and moving the ubuntu partition to the beginning, that's when all this nasty started happening
<geryon66> I'm using Lotus Notes on Precise (12.4.2). Locally everything works fine, but when I start Notes on a remote display through an ssh X11 tunnel, the window soon turns gray as if it is not responding, although everything else works fine. How can I turn that gray “shadow” off?
<cnf> hmz, preseed isn't taking my network configuration
<sriharsha> bazhang, looks like I'm having bad sectors on my disk according to http://askubuntu.com/questions/13952/system-locking-up-with-suspicious-messages-about-hard-disk
<vfw> NullVoxPopuli: So, sda1 sda2 sda3 and sda4 is all you really have now?
<andygraybeal> how do i tell if an account has been used ... say i dunno, in the past 30 days?
<josePHPagoda> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE DIRECTLY. IT IS MANAGED BY LIBVIRT. <-- I see that in my apparmor profiles, how should I go about editing that file?
<vfw> NullVoxPopuli: The paste is very confusing.  Some of the reporting must be inacurate.
<NullVoxPopuli> vfw, I have sda6 - which is a dedicated partition to grub
<Ohmage> hey guys once i add a ppa to my repository what exactly do i have to do to instal the package i want from it
<NullVoxPopuli> vfw, I actually jsut found an option in boot-repair to specify sda6 for grub, so, I'm trying that now
<vfw> vfw: NullVoxPopuli Are lines 78-81 what you really have now?
<tomreyn> Ohmage: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<vfw> NullVoxPopuli: So it is no longer efi?
<Ohmage> thanks tom
<NullVoxPopuli> vfw: sda1 is efi
<tomreyn> Ohmage: you can also use your preferred grpahical package manager to do the same
<andygraybeal> is there a file that gets touched when i login to the system?
<NullVoxPopuli> vfw: sda1 is the standard mac EFI boot loader
<andygraybeal> in my home folder
<Ohmage> a graphical manager
<vfw> NullVoxPopuli: Then I'm not understanding lines 78-81
<Ohmage> :D sounds good
<Ohmage> what ones come in ubuntu
<NullVoxPopuli> vfw: lemme look at teh paste, hang on
<genii-around> josePHPagoda: http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/Libvirt#Advanced_Usage looks informative
<agu10^> when I ping my server from itself, it responds with < 2ms. When i ping it from another computer, however, it doesn't respond and lags until about 10 seconds after. And it responds to the 49th ping request or similar. Any ideas what's happening?
<tomreyn> !package | Ohmage
<NullVoxPopuli> vfw: ok, what's confusing?
<ubottu> Ohmage: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<josePHPagoda> genii-around: I already ready that.  The problem is libvirt overwrites my changes
<NullVoxPopuli> vfw: it could be that I don't know what I'm looking at either
<vfw> NullVoxPopuli: If sda1 is the EFI boot partition, that is where grub goes.  (Look at the info in the URLs that ubutto sent you.)  (Look at those URLs and not me, because I am not an EFI expert.)
<NullVoxPopuli> vfw: I have a boot flag on sda6
<vfw> NullVoxPopuli: I don't think the boot flag makes much difference any more.
<Ohmage> tomreyn: im installing the new kernel from kamal to try and adress my brightness control screen issue
<zykotick9> andygraybeal: have you checked the output of "last"?
<vfw> NullVoxPopuli: line 79 shows boot flag on sda2
<csotelo> ..
<vfw> NullVoxPopuli: So, it's pretty confusing.
<andygraybeal> zykotick9, awesome i will check i tout
<NullVoxPopuli> sda2 is a mac install partition
<NullVoxPopuli> vfw, sda2 is a mac install partition
<vfw> NullVoxPopuli: sda1 SHOULD be the EFI partition.
<josePHPagoda> genii-around: I tried adding it to the libvirt-qemu abstraction, but it doesn't seem to actually be applied :(
<NullVoxPopuli> vfw, sda1 is the efi partition
<NullVoxPopuli> I don't know why it says sda6 is also one
<andygraybeal> zykotick9, aweome
<vfw> NullVoxPopuli: Yea, I see that sda2 is listed as the mac os filesystem.
<tomreyn> Ohmage: i don't know who or what "kamal" is, but i wish you luck. more likely, though, what you need is one of: (a) a vendor specific helper package, which you may need to configure for your specific hardware model or (b) a certain kernel parameter to load a module configuration specific to your gardware model
<vfw> NullVoxPopuli: Yea, I don't understand about sda6  That doesn't look right at all.
<genii-around> josePHPagoda: Ah. Unfortunately, I don't know enough about this subject to be of much help.
<josePHPagoda> no problem
<NullVoxPopuli> vfw, do I even need sda6? I just thought it might be easier to have a separate boot partition
<josePHPagoda> i appreciate the help
<josePHPagoda> it's just kind of puzzling
<cnf> ARGL, damn preseed >,<
<vfw> NullVoxPopuli: It shows "Boot sector type:  Grub2"  in the sda2 section.
<NullVoxPopuli> vfw, the EFI only recognizes sda3 and sda2
<tomreyn> Ohmage: or (3) a manual configuration of your special / multimedia keys, if that's how you are trying to control it.
<vfw> NullVoxPopuli: I dono, you'll just have to look at the URLs ubottu sent you, but the bottom line is that grub will have to go in the efi partition (which is apparently sda1)
<andygraybeal> zykotick9, i'm gonna checkout 'lastlog'
<cnf> can't get static ip setup to work :/
<bogor> I saw 3 tools to manage sysv based services ( chkconfig, update-rc.d, sysv-rc-conf ) and it seems like there could be more. Which one would you recomend
<Ohmage> well i just got the kernel in and now my screen is dimmed to below visible
<Ohmage> lol
<NullVoxPopuli> vfw, ok. I'll see what happens. ha
<Ohmage> bloody ubuntu so much work lol
<zykotick9> bogor: i like rcconf (not the same as sysv-rc-conf), but you're aware ubuntu uses upstart right?
<tomreyn> bogor: chkconfig is redhat-style, and i dont think it exists on ubuntu, so this can be ruled out.
<george__> cant believe i fix it!
<george__> i'm out of here
<lcabreza1> tomreyn: you can install chkconfig on ubuntu though ..
<cnf> so noone here use preseed?
<tomreyn> lcabreza1: which package is it in then?
<bogor> tomreyn: as i read , chkconfig can be installed in ubuntu with apt-get
<zykotick9> !info chkconfig
<ubottu> Package chkconfig does not exist in quantal
<Ohmage> i dunno whats happened to my ubuntu but whatever was in the kernel literally has nearly turned off my backlight completely
<lcabreza1> tomreyn: sudo apt-get install chkconfig
<Oneill> trying to boot Ubuntu Secure Remix gives me a bunch of Stdin: I/O Error
<Oneill> how can I fix that? really need to fix my boot
<zykotick9> lcabreza1: see ubottu above
<tomreyn> bogor, lcabreza1: not on quantal
<lcabreza1> zykotick9: yeah saw it..
<lcabreza1> tomreyn: my bad ...im using precise ..
<tomreyn> lcabreza1: not your fault, i don't think Ohmage stated his version
<tomreyn> so i may as well be wrong
<bogor> tomreyn: i did apt-get install chkconfig and it bought in the chkconfig. I am using ubuntu 12.04.1 lts
<Ohmage> im 12.10
<designbybeck> I can't find a good solution to convert an img to iso
<designbybeck> the ccd2iso doesn't work
<tomreyn> Ohmage: actually i meant bogor, sorry ;)
<zykotick9> bogor: i'm not sure why you'd use a redhat tool on a debian-like system...  seems counter intuitive
<Ohmage> lol
<tomreyn> bogor: yes, you most likely don't want chkconfig (nor any of the other utilities you listed)
<hockry> bogor what u using mang?
<lcabreza1> designbybeck: use the mkisofs -f -r udf -o command
<bogor> zykotick9, tomreyn : chkconfig seemed simple for me. I will read on upstart.
<bazhang> !u > hockry
<ubottu> hockry, please see my private message
<designbybeck> lcabreza1:  that will take the file and convert it?
<bogor> hockry: manage mysqld and apache2 service
<designbybeck> mkisofs -f -r udf -o nameoffile.img
<designbybeck> lcabreza1: ^
<tomreyn> bogor: just because it's simple doesn't mean you can actually use it without hell breaking loose
<tomreyn> bogor: so yes, do read up on upstart first of all
<lcabreza1> designbybeck: yes if it doesn't work ..use brasero
<designbybeck> brazero will convert? or do I have to burn it first, and then ripp it off?
<lcabreza1> designbybeck: it will convert it ..im not so familiar with its interface ..but i tried once before ..
<designbybeck> ok I'll give a it a try lcabreza1
<lcabreza1> designbybeck: by the way, whats the error you getting when ur using the ccd2iso?
<lcabreza1> designbybeck: ccd2iso filename.img filename.iso
<designbybeck> Unrecognized sector mode (0) at sector 0! lcabreza1
<designbybeck> yeah it seems the forums say that that command doesn't work with a log of .img distroes
<tomreyn> designbybeck: run this: file filename.img
<mengesb> Very generic question - wondering where the best place to get some questions answered about resize2fs would be ? and if someone here might be able to assist?
<mengesb> I'm running a ramdisk based VM that has resize2fs, and on some of these VMs it would appear that it is blocking/hanging our VM
<bcdonadio> I'm trying to config NFS4+krb5, but root_squash is being enforced, altough I explicitely set no_root_squash on exports. Therefore, all my IO as root is being seen as "nobody:nogroup". What am I doing wrong?
<user12423> Hi, is ubuntu 12.04.2 released?
<designbybeck> lcabreza1:  http://www.pasteall.org/39700
<designbybeck> errr tomreyn http://www.pasteall.org/39700
<mengesb> so I'm wondering if resize2fs uses a tmpfs or something of the likes, and if my VM has enough RAMDISK to support it
<tomreyn> designbybeck: tis is a disk image with partitions in it, not a cd-rom image. use kpartx
<mengesb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1652290/
<designbybeck> so kpartx file1.img file1.iso tomreyn
<designbybeck> I'm just trying to try out the Ubermix distro... but they only have the .img (which I find odd) tomreyn
<designbybeck> tomreyn:  http://ubermix.org/
<lcabreza1> designbybeck: are you trying it on a virtualbox ?
<designbybeck> no lcabreza1
<designbybeck> just ttrying to convert the img to iso so I can easily burn it to usb or cd/dvd
<zykotick9> designbybeck: this .img is for a USB key, use dd to write it to a usb device...
<tomreyn> designbybeck: you can write what you have on a usb key using dd
<lcabreza1> designbybeck:you don't need to convert it ..you can use any dvd burner like brasero
<designbybeck> zykotick9: that is to sketchy of a way to do it in my opinion
<tomreyn> lcabreza1: this wouldn't work
<zykotick9> lcabreza1: it's not designed as a cd image...
<designbybeck> zykotick9:  more things that can go wrong if a basic user doesn't know which drive is mounted
<zykotick9> designbybeck: that's the way the install instruction state.  this isn't an ubuntu issue!
<lcabreza1> ok..
<tomreyn> designbybeck: then download the OVA and use virtualbox, it's the most convenient way.
<designbybeck> true I 'll drop the convo in here. Thank you for the feed back though guy
<bad> hello fellas
<bad> i want to know about where package is installed
<mengesb> anyone available to help with a resize2fs crash: http://pastebin.com/S8zFnczg ??
<zykotick9> bad: from terminal "dpkg -L foo"
<bad> thanx
<monst> Hello
<kantlivelong> hey all.. is xinerama still required for dual cards to have multiple monitors?
<bad> how to decrypt any package coding
<lasers> kantlivelong: No.
<monst> I am trying to resize a LVM extend a LVM partion for the second time. After resizing the Disk I dont see free space using vgdisplay to extend into? any ideas?
<zykotick9> kantlivelong: if you want to use the 2 monitors as 1 big screen - then probably.
<mengesb> anyone available to help with a resize2fs crash: http://pastebin.com/S8zFnczg ??
<Dan1234> If i have windows 8 and windows 7 dual booted on an SSD, can I overwrite the windows 8 partition without problems?
<kantlivelong> zykotick9: naw i just want to use 2x nvidia cards for total of 3 monitors
<kantlivelong> i know it used to be required
<bad> monst just delete previous one
<monst> bad, there is data in the first extend
<lasers> kantlivelong: You'll have 2 Xorg.  Sharing apps in two monitor + launching apps in one monitor.
<zykotick9> kantlivelong: nvidia typically uses TwinView (which is there propritary version of xinerama).  but you didn't answer my question: do you want them as separate X sessions, or one big one - that you can drag windows between?
<bad> so reduce its size
<kantlivelong> zykotick9: one X session w/ 3 monitors for 3 workspaces that i can drag to
<zykotick9> kantlivelong: then you'll want twinview/xinerama
<kantlivelong> zykotick9: does it still have major performance hits like it used to?
<zykotick9> kantlivelong: no clue.  i didn't know it was a performance hit...
<monst> bad, months ago I added a 30GB to a 100GB drive, then filled it completely.  so I just added another 20GB
<kantlivelong> zykotick9: i recall performance hits w/ xinerama and games
<monst> how can I reduce the size of a full extended lvm?
<kantlivelong> years ago
<wNz> monst: lvresize -rl -10G /dev/volgroup/logvol (10g should be how much you want to reduce it by)
<zykotick9> kantlivelong: for multimonitor setups with games, i always used a NULL value in xorg.conf - so when i started a game, it would disable all but one monitor.
<wNz> monst: cannot be onlnie when done. unmount.
<bad>  lvresize -rl -10G /dev/volgroup/logvol try this monst
<kantlivelong> zykotick9: thanks :) i suppose ill test it with a friends card first
<bad> how i decrypt package code
<monst> can you guys explain why I want to reduce the size?
<monst> I am trying to extend, I am so confuzed
<monst> confused rather
<gmachine_24> I need a clone a partition which is 500GB and has about 275GB of data. I tried using partimage but I needed somewhere to create a temporary image file - and I don't know if I can just do that on any drive or ....what.
<bad> please tell me how i decrypt package code
<gmachine_24> I meant I need to clone a partition; obviously. I've used clonezilla in the past but I have to disconnect all the drives on my computer that aren't source or target - otherwise they can get wiped out
<zykotick9> gmachine_24: trying to "clone" onto the same drive isn't gonna work out well...
<gmachine_24> zykotick9, exactly.
<gmachine_24> zykotick9, so I need a 3rd drive........ ??
<gmachine_24> bad, what kind of package are you trying to decrypt and do you mean unpack or decrypt
<zykotick9> gmachine_24: well, if you had separate partitions it could work... or ya a different drive
<gmachine_24> my biggest drive connected to this computer is only 1GB - and each of those have a 500GB partition.
<gmachine_24> I'm sorry, 1TB
<bad> is it possible to decrypt package code
<gmachine_24> bad, what the heck are you talking about.???
<bazhang> bad what package code do you mean
<gmachine_24> if you encrypted it and have a password, then yes. otherwise, probably not.
<bad> i want to decrypt a game code
<bazhang> bad a crack?
<bad> to understand it properly
<gmachine_24> bad, so you want to crack a code. not the place for that.
<bazhang> !illegal | bad
<ubottu> bad: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Ez0v3rR1d3> i have a question can anyone give me an answe r
<bazhang> Ez0v3rR1d3, ask and find out
<gmachine_24> Ezksjdfklsdjflkjsdkflsdj well I suppose it depends on the question
<bazhang> gmachine_24, please tab complete
<Ez0v3rR1d3> i got a linux version of video editing but i can get it to open even through my term any ideas what i should ddo
<bazhang> Ez0v3rR1d3, whats the package name
<gmachine_24> bazhang, ok, now I get to ask the silly simple question - what do you mean 'tab complete'?
<bazhang> gmachine_24, type three or so letters then hit tab to complete the nick
<Ez0v3rR1d3> cinelerra
<gmachine_24> cinelerra is pretty advanced.
<bazhang> Ez0v3rR1d3, what exactly are you trying to do with cinelerra
<Ez0v3rR1d3> i make movies and i need a good editing program
<gmachine_24> bazhang, you're my new hero. thanks. :)
<bazhang> Ez0v3rR1d3, you should consider openshot
<rexwin_> how to change nickname
<MonkeyDust> rexwin_  /nick blah
<Ez0v3rR1d3> i dominated AE and now i hate windows and love linux but dont have much to work with yet
<bazhang> rexwin_, /nick newnick  though you will likely need to release that, ask in #freenode
<ubuntu-user> init command is gone. how to reinstall?
<bazhang> ubuntu-user, what init command
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-user  like sudo init 6 ?
<ubuntu-user> init 0,5,6 was available previously, now they are gone after i installed some packages
<ubuntu-user> yes, MonkeyDust
<bazhang> ubuntu-user, you mean runlevels
<ubuntu-user> yes
<gmachine_24> Ez0v3rR1d3: they are testing to make a Lightworks version for Linux - they are in beta I believe. It's a wonderful program and will/should be available ...... 'soon' as they say
<bazhang> !runlevels | ubuntu-user
<ubottu> ubuntu-user: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<sebastein_> hi all :)
<gmachine_24> ho sebastein
<MoPacGuest> Could anyone let me know what folder custom startup commands are stored in? I think that one of them is preventing me from  logging into my user account (guest account works), but I don't know how to locate/modify them from the outside
<gmachine_24> Ez0v3rR1d3: Am I allowed to say I work with the ArtistX distribution because of its many multimedia tools . . .
<luisms> hello, can anyone help me?
<gmachine_24> including Cinelerra, etc.
<gmachine_24> luisms, ask a question or state you problem, please. don't ask to ask a question.
<tomreyn> !anyone | luisms
<ubottu> luisms: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-user  instead sudo init 0 or 6, use shutdown -h now or shutdown -r now
<monst> wNz, hey man would you have a minute to do a google hangout? this LVM partion is throwing me for a loop.
<wNz> monst: pm me
<Ez0v3rR1d3> how can i put atristx on my linux i need some awesome software
<luisms> Thanks, does anybody know if Ubuntu 12.04 LTS runs slower if I'm on the "try" mode with a USB pendrive?
<MoPacGuest> What file by defautl contains the commands that you enter in the "startup applications" GUI?
<gmachine_24> Ez0v3rR1d3: I will send you a private message
<compdoc> you want a phone system?
<Ez0v3rR1d3> thanks
<zykotick9> luisms: running from USB is going to be SLOW
<Ohmage> luisms they all boot fairly slow but once its up it all runs as if installed
<Ohmage> from my experience neway
<zykotick9> compdoc: artistx is a gnu/linux distro.  asterisk is a phone system ;)
<MonkeyDust> luisms  USB is slower than an actual harddrive
<luisms> The effects of Unity and all that fancy graphics is ok, but programs take a long time to load and, when I'm using them, they fade black (compiz way of saying they're not responding?). Will this vanish if I actually intall it on my HDD?
<fastrack> hey can anyone here that knows anything about cluster computing *please* PM me?
<et> how do i stop the ubuntu installer from trying to touch the partition table?
<MonkeyDust> fastrack  ubuntu server?
<jusr> can someone pm me if they have time to help a first week linux user with a few questions?
<bazhang> jusr ask here
<jrib> jusr: just ask your questions in the channel
<atlef> jusr, ask
<MonkeyDust> jusr  better ask in the channel, so you won't get bad advice
<fastrack> ok :(
<fastrack> im just tired
<fastrack> uhm, I have 2 computers equal power, 2 higher power
<et> the installer is stupid and says "the installer needs to commit changes to partition tables" when it doesn't
<fastrack> what do you think is ideal for the master?
<aguuu> Why am i having this traceroute? pinging from ping.eu works just fine, but from home it has 96% packet loss. http://pastebin.com/E4WEd1Ua
<bazhang> aguuu, using the amazon cloud server?
<MoPacGuest> So my guest account is working, but when I log into my own account, the screen cycles through the NVidia splash and then back to the login screen.  I think this might be due to a custom startup command that has "wait 5" in it, but I have no idea how to remove that and test since I can't access the startup apps GUI. Help?
<jusr> In Lubuntu, the latest stable release. I removed the powerdown/logoff/hibernate/etc/etc applet.  How do I get it back? Cannot find it in the pc or on the servers. Thanks
<jetole> Hey guys. I write a lot of bash scripts and python tools for stuff I need to do. I'm setting one up on my machine now that I wrote on another machine / importing it and I was noticing it has a hard config dir of ~/.jetole_config. I'm wondering what's the best spot to move this to a more standard storage location. I see ~/.local/share ~/.config... well I guess those are the only two I am considering but I don't know which one ...
<jetole> ... I should use. Is there a standard that defines what each one means and that's how I decide where to store the conf or is it just some programmers follow the method of using one of those dirs while other programmers use the other? Should I just use ~/my_app_name/ ?
<jetole> ~/.my_app_name/ is what I meant but that seems more legacy
<jrib> jetole: freedesktop.org xdg directories
<zykotick9> jusr: "if" you don't get an answer here, you might want to try the #lubuntu channel (not many people, but they're probably more familiar with lxde/lubuntu)_
<jetole> jrib: thanks. Could you elaborate on that a little?
<jetole> jusr: how did you remove them?
<jetole> zykotick9: has a point. I don't use lubuntu but curious since you asked
<DoWhileGeek> Alright, I'm using marlin and when I do m501 it shows 63.36 for x steps per mm, I do m92 x57, then m501 and it shows 57.95?
<DoWhileGeek> why doesnt it set itself to what I actually enter
<jusr> I am customizing my panel after erasing the whole thing yesterday. Mistakes are fun for learning! Today I accidently removed it.
<DoWhileGeek> oh derp, wrong channel
<jrib> jetole: the site seems to be down.  But you'll find a standard there about how apps should use directories in a user's home
<jetole> jusr: you're biggest mistake was not noting how you removed it but don't worry. We've all done it. Live and learn. That's what mistakes are for
<jetole> jrib: uhm... ok. If the site is down, any chance you know and could possible give me the single line 101 to which dir?
<jusr> jetole: I clicked on the panel and then clicked on remove panel items, then clicked on whatever applet it was an removed it by mistake.
<jrib> jetole: http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-0.8.html
<MoPacGuest> Is there any option to dump a verbose log into a text file of what happens when you log in as a user from the login screen?
<jetole> jrib: thanks
<jetole> jusr: and you don't know which applet to restore?
<jrib> MoPacGuest: why?
<jusr> jetole: nope =( spent a half hour looking, even tried to download install something that does everything it did except let me logoff.
<fastrack> Does anybody at all have the ability to answer my question about cluster computing?
<MonkeyDust> fastrack  is it ubuntu server?
<fastrack> ubuntu desktop
<MoPacGuest> jrib: There is some serious error going on when I try to login with my own account: it cycles to through the NVidia splash and then back to login. Guest account works, though
<fastrack> which shouldn't matter based on the question
<jetole> jusr: take a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login#Revert_power.2BAC8-logout_button_back_to_LXpanel
<jrib> MoPacGuest: check ~/.xsession-errors
<MoPacGuest> jrib: I think maybe it's related to a startup applications command script, but I've had no luck finding where that's stored or modifying it from Guest
<MonkeyDust> fastrack  put details of your issue in one line and repeat it every 10 minutes or so
<jusr> jetole: how do you find those references so fast. I am bad at google =(
<jrib> MonkeyDust: the startup applications end up in ~/.config/autostart
<fastrack> sounds like it will work MonkeyDust.
<fastrack> nope
<jrib> MoPacGuest: above was for you
<MoPacGuest> jrib: Is that within the user's home folder?
<jetole> jusr: I'm not. that's how
<jrib> MoPacGuest: by "~" I mean the user's home folder
<jusr> jetole: Thank you for your help. Live and learn. =)
<MoPacGuest> jrib: Is there any way to read/modify that from the default guest account, with its limited (no sudo) permissions?
<jrib> MoPacGuest: you can read it, but you won't be able to write to it.  If you're comfortable on the command-line, hit ctrl-alt-f1 and log in there as your "broken" user.  ctrl-alt-f7 gets you back to X
<zykotick9> MoPacGuest: actually when in a Virtual Console, you only need alt+f7 to get back or alt+ARROWKEYS
<jetole> jusr: np. The first item on the google search (http://goo.gl/ri5Na) went to http://goo.gl/8rGVj. I did a search on the page for power and found "Revert power/logout button back to LXpanel" which said "Moved to Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login" which the last part was a link to http://goo.gl/vgqsy. I did another search for power and saw "Revert power/logout button back to LXpanel" in the table of contents which linked to it, which ...
<jetole> ... was good since the link uses an anchor so I could use that url from the link to direct you to the specific section of the page.
<jetole> jusr: that's how I found it so fast
<jetole> jusr: and since I don't use lubuntu, I hope it works because I really don't know if it's the right thing exactly but it does sound like it
<jetole> jusr: good luck
<jusr> jetole: I opened leafpad, then the first command line and hit enter...
<jusr> jetole: Is this the first step?
<jetole> that sounds like a good start
<jetole> I don't know
<jetole> jusr: I think it's telling you which file to open with leafpad
<jusr> jetole: how do I logout in command line?
<zykotick9> jusr: exit
<jetole> jusr: it looks like leafpad is a text editor. I prefer vim but vim IS NOT!!!! for newbies
<jetole> ctrl+d
<jetole> or exit
<jetole> or logout
<jetole> or close it
<jusr> jetole: we are learning vim in school.
<jetole> they teach vim in school? nice
<zykotick9> hjkl 4 life ;) </ot>
<jusr> jetole: one other thing, i was told to save that file, as what?
<jusr> Mct
<jetole> I learned it via live in learn eons ago. well started with vi cause either there was no vim at the time or the author of the book I was reading didn't know
<jetole> I assume as that same file
<jetole> thats the file your editing
<jusr> oh, i screwed up. I got it now.
<jusr> tried to leafpad the second command I was supposed to terminal
<jetole> cool. Hope it works. Again I don't use lxde so I can only help so far
<ubuntu-user> how to install a mail server?
<jetole> ubuntu-user: sudo apt-get install postfix is one of many ways
<MoPacGuest> Sorry for the abrupt disconnect. What I press ctrl-alt-F1, whether from within session or login screen, my screen goes black, no prompt, and the system appears dead except for the keyboard backlight
<ubuntu-user> what about sendmail?
<jetole> ubuntu-user: other options I know are: sudo apt-get install exim OR sudo apt-get install sendmail (not recommended)
<jetole> ubuntu-user: it's an option but not a good one
<OerHeks> ubuntu-user, good start > https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/email-services.html
<ubuntu-user> okay
<ubuntu-user> both postfix and sendmail are MTA right?
<jetole> sendmail is old and many people consider it legacy. many people consider it insecure. It's arguable if it's either but I tend not to pick software that it's at least being debated if it's legacy or insecure
<jetole> ubuntu-user: yes
<jetole> ubuntu-user: what's your problem in more of a whole problem, less technical point of view
<jetole> ?
<jusr> jetole: I did as the webpage asked. Now I have to figure how to logout and back in with command line.
<ubuntu-user> i just want to send mail from my machine
<llutz> !info ssmtp| ubuntu-user:
<ubottu> 'ubuntu-user:' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<llutz> !info ssmtp  | ubuntu-user:
<ubottu> ubuntu-user:: ssmtp (source: ssmtp): extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a mail hub. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.64-7 (quantal), package size 43 kB, installed size 8 kB
<jetole> ubuntu-user: don't make your machine the MTA to all other mail servers. proxy through gmail or something
<jetole> ubuntu-user: I have my home machine running sendmail which connects to gmail and sends via my account. You can set your home machine up to do this but I also manage mail servers at work and I know the one thing you can't avoid. Spam lists exist that will block all mail sent from residential / non business accounts. Most ISP's are cooperative in maintaining this and the ones that aren't don't matter anyways since the people ...
<jetole> ... who maintain the lists can easily find out
<YokoBR> downgrading to ubuntu 12.04 to install fglrx legacy drivers
<jetole> ubuntu-user: that means many mail servers won't accept mail from your machine just because of the IP. Spamhaus PBL is one of the ones I know off the top of my head and if you use spamhaus zen list then it references PBL too. I believe spam eating monkey has one too and I know of one more but can't remember who.
<llutz> jetole: no serious mailserver would accept mails from DUN-IPs
<HackerZedi> Test1
<jetole> llutz: you mean dial up?
<llutz> yes
<jusr> I can not figure how to log out as the current user in command line
<llutz> jetole: where dialup includes xDSL, cable etc with dyn-ips
<jetole> llutz: in 2002 yeah. Today no serious mail server accepts it from residential whether it be DUN, cable, DSL or in one instance I know one of the subnets assigned to my office via metro ethernet is on residential black lists
<zykotick9> jusr: type "exit"
<SolarisBoy> or CTRL+D
<jetole> llutz: you're a little behind. the dynamic aspect is irrelavent and technically it's not just residential either but also business class on non carrier networks
<jusr> zykotick9: I am not trying  exit the terminal. I am trying to logoff as the user via command line
<jetole> llutz: we have a /28 public subnet assigned business class to our office that is on PBL's
<jetole> jusr: ctrl+d
<jetole> it's the same as logout
<jetole> or exit
<zykotick9> jusr: like restart the gui you mean?  "sudo service lightdm restart"
<Pici> jetole: theres no real difference.
<jetole> either way, that users shell ends and whatever shell you were running when you became that user is returned to you
<jetole> Pici: I didn't say there was
<SolarisBoy> i think he means log out of the desktop session
<Pici> jetole: whoops, wrong person ;)
<jetole> lol
<jusr> I am logged in as a standard user, trying to find the terminal command for logging out of the gui so I can log back in
<SolarisBoy> not sure on that one
<jusr> SolarisBoy: right,sry
<jetole> jusr: there isn't a standard terminal command for that. You can do it but not clealy. You would have to kill the X PID
<zykotick9> jusr: "sudo service lightdm restart"
<fidel> jusr: you could restart lightdm/gdm
<jusr> I do not allow this account sudo priveleges.
<zykotick9> jusr: reboot then?
<SolarisBoy> lol
<jusr> zykotick9: was going to try that and will... just trying to learn more commands =) thanks
<jetole> jusr: try ctrl+alt+backspace. It's disabled by default in ubuntu now but don't know how it applies to lubuntu
<jetole> jusr: better idea
<jusr> hmm, this is so much fun, linux. Been free of mcrsft for a week now.
<monst> wNz pm when you have a minute
<jetole> run: pidof ps -C Xorg -o pid --no-headers | tr '\n' ' ' | xarg kill -9
<SolarisBoy> that kind of looked like mscruft
<jetole> jusr: though that may need root
<jusr> jusr: yea, this account is allowed no access to root or anything without logging off i think. trying for a secure system
<SolarisBoy> *xargs
<jetole> jusr: whatever your users name is run: pkill -9 user_name
<jusr> will just reboot for now.
<jusr> seems linux commands have some history in muds.
<jetole> jusr: I don't know how secure this sounds if it can't exit the GUI. sounds more like a bug
<TheGrey> o/ I have excrudingly slow wifi..please can you help me. I use the ath9k driver and my wireless wifi is AR928X...Everything was working, but I decided to change rc.local, by adding a line to it. I rebooted twice. There was slow wifi. I removed it and rebooted. The slowness is still there. Could the impact of adding the code to the rc.local, affected anuthing else? I've removed those lines, but still evyerhting is really slow. Code was: iwconfig wlan2 ra
<TheGrey> te 54M
<jusr> I played a text based video game for 19 years before trying linux.
<jetole> jusr: I guess. I'm not a big gamer. I've had a few I've come across over the years that I liked but for the most part I don't play and kind of just didn't take to mus
<ns-nazri> what the best software download video in internet e.g youtube
<jusr> jetole: I deleted my logoff applet, need to logout/back in to restore it after the leafpad commands.  Was just trying to take the percise route rather than cheat with shut down power on.
<jetole> * muds
<jetole> jusr: 12:52 < jetole> jusr: whatever your users name is run: pkill -9 user_name
<jusr> Thanks everyone!
<jetole> jusr: wait
<jetole> run: pkill -9 "$(id -nu)"
<jetole> that should do it
<ns-nazri> what the best software download video in internet e.g youtube
<llutz> jetole: pkill kills processes, not users
<jusr> pkill -9 $(username -nu)
<jusr> correct?
<jetole> np
<jetole> * no
<jetole> copy and paste what I did: pkill -9 "$(id -nu)"
<fidel> ns-nazri: youtube-dl is nice
<llutz> pkill -u $USER         if you really want that
<fidel> ns-nazri: in general: there is "no-best" ;)
<jetole> or what llutz did but which works 99.9% of the time
<TheGrey> anyone? ;_;
<ns-nazri> fidel : i install youtube-dl is not working
<ns-nazri> fidel : how can run
<jetole> ns-nazri: did you check the "lacking details in explanations" check box?
<llutz> jetole: while "pkill -9 "$(id -nu)" never works until you have processes named like your user
<fidel> ns-nazri: youtube-dl -t INSERT-YOUTUBE-URL-HERE
<jetole> llutz: you're right
<fidel> ns-nazri: its a cli-application
<jusr> pkill didnt work.
<jetole> jusr: llutz is right. run: pkill -9 -u "$(id -nu)"
<jusr> Ok, I will ask how do I shut down my pc with LXTerminal
<jetole> jusr: I forgot a option
<defunkt> I am working in a high density wireless environment, is there any way we can tell our linux devices to prefer 5.8Ghz over 2.4Ghz?
<zykotick9> jusr: do you have sudo?
<fidel> jusr: without sudo again?
<jetole> jusr: without root you press the power button but try what I just updated
<ns-nazri> fidel : ok i test
<jusr> didnt work
<jetole> jusr: I forgot something on the first one I listed
<jetole> did it give an error?
<fidel> jusr: with sudo one way would be: sudo shutdown -h now
<fidel> too late ;)
<jetole> fidel: lol. Another one, kind of more 21st century is sudo poweroff
<OerHeks> alt.gr + printscreen + K to hard logout
<fidel> jetole: i love shutdown ;)
<jetole> I remember the good ol' days of shutdown -r -n now but today I just use the reboot command
<jusr> that worked
<jetole> fidel: not enough. You're in IRC
<jusr> Thank you!
<jetole> jusr: which one?
<fidel> jetole: but yeah there are several ways ...i know at least some of them and thats enough  for me ;)
<jetole> jusr: what I said or what llutz said or what fidel said
<malimbar> does someone know of a decent graphing app? so I could replace a calculator with my computer?
<jusr> pkill -9 -u "$(id -nu)"
<jetole> ah
<jusr> Going to google what all that meant.
<jetole> cool
<jusr> Unless you can direct my to a very indepth command line resource for linux and LXTerminal?
<fidel> malimbar: can you define graphing?
<jetole> pkill kills a bunch of processes. -9 is a very hard kill type that the program can't catch and escape out of (forget specifically what the signal means but try man 7 signals if your curious. -u says which user and it can be a UID number or a user name. $() is the proper method of running a command inside another command in bash. We placed quotes around it. id -nu is the command to print your user name
<malimbar> as in able to make 3d graphs, and solve math problems using them
<squig> malimbar, its a computer :D its what it does
<jetole> fidel: I think the term graphing calculator is a standard meaning a specific type of calc that both TI and HP are famous for producing. I remember it vaguely from math forever ago but not sure so don't quote me
<jusr> -u to kill a user, -9 is the highest tier kill type? -nu to signify user as me?
<fidel> malimbar: random apt-hit is: kalgebra - sounds like a kde-thing
<malimbar> fidel: does it still integrate with ubuntu though? I don't mind having extra wasteful libraries right now
<fidel> jetole: afain there are hp-simulators as well ...but never messed aroundwith them myself
<fidel> *afaik*
 * malimbar installing now
<jusr>  can you explain the "$(id -nu)"
<squig> if you dont mind spending money there are obviously the very powerful mathematics programs, eg mathematica
<geryon66> jusr: id -nu   prints your user name
<jetole> jusr: I just ran man 7 signal since I forgot what -9 means. I know I said man 7 signals but I was wrong. It's signal, singular. -9 is the kill number for the kill code SIGKILL. The man page says "The signals SIGKILL and SIGSTOP cannot be caught, blocked, or ignored." meaning the apps you are killing cannot catch them and escape out of them
<geryon66> jusr: The $() around it inserts the result into the other command.
<zykotick9> jusr: the $() means run this as a command, and the command is "id -nu" which should return the username
<jetole> fidel: yeah I don't care about the calc. gcalc is enough for me most the time and when it's not I either use bc or python
<jetole> jusr: id -nu is a command, by placing it inside $() it means run this command place the results inside these quotes so the top command we are running, it only sees pkill -9 -u "jusr"
<jetole> jusr: run id -nu from a terminal now
<jetole> then run id without any quotes
<jetole> er I meant without any options
<geryon66> I'm using Lotus Notes on Precise (12.04.2). Locally everything works fine, but when I start Notes on a remote display through an ssh X11 tunnel, the window soon turns gray as if it is not responding, although everything else works fine. How can I turn that gray “shadow” off?
<AwAk3e> Hello I was following a tutorial on a mailserver (iRedMail) and have since removed it as it isn't needed anymore, and removed the users it created doing so. However when I try run apache now I get "apache2: bad user name iredadmin". I tried changing User ${APACHE_RUN_USER} to User www-data as with the group but the error still persists. Does anyone know how to fix this? Thanks in advance
<jetole> geryon66: it sounds like one of too things, neither one has a solution. Either your remote display is waiting for the content to be sent. Remote displays take longer. This doesn't sound like the case though. It sounds like lotus notes may just not be designed to work like so
<isaias> if ubuntu can be installed on a Nexus 7, a Nexus 10 wouldnt be much of a problem, would it?
<malimbar> fidel: KAlgebra looks like exactly what I need! thanks.
<xibalba> hey folks, i added the following to my /etc/fstab but it did not mount the NFS volume upon boot up. However when I logged in and ran 'sudo mount -a' it mounted just fine, any thoughts? 192.168.1.53:/mnt/stor01/zcs-hsm   /opt/zimbra/hsm        nfs     ro      0       0
<fidel> malimbar: good to hear ;)
<jusr> jetole: what I took out of that was this. kill whattype user "command designating user"
<geryon66> jetole: what exactly causes the window fading gray, is it Compiz?
<fidel> malimbar: to be honest - i never used it - it was the result of a quick apt-cache search ;)
<jetole> jusr: for the most part
<jetole> geryon66: it could be. Or it could be lotus. or it could be something else. I would say eliminate all possibilities and worst case scenario, if it won't run over ssh then use vnc
<jusr> jetole: command line is exactly like command line in a text based video game
<jetole> geryon66: run: grep -riIl "iredadmin" /etc/apache2/
<geryon66> jetole: The interesting thing is, it runs just fine, only with that gray overlay on it.
<jetole> geryon66: that will tell you which files contain the line the line iredadmin
<xibalba> anyone, on mounting NFS volumes at boot?
<jetole> oops
<jusr> dash eee @target bash.  You move east three spaces at -9, you bash @target.
<jetole> geryon66: wrong person
<jetole> AwAk3e: run: grep -riIl "iredadmin" /etc/apache2/
<jetole> AwAk3e: that will tell you which files contain the line the line iredadmin
<fidel> jusr: in case you are new to linux and willing to test a lot of stuff without having fear wrecking it - take a look at virtualbox. having a virtual playground really helps at the beginning ;)
<jusr> Thats what we are doing in class.
<jusr> Can I virtual box a version of linux, in linux?
<jusr> I was virtual boxing centos using microshut.
<fidel> jusr: yep
<jusr> Using a eeepc by the way
<AwAk3e> jetole: These two files are found /etc/apache2/conf.d/iredadmin.conf
<AwAk3e> /etc/apache2/sites-available/default-ssl, however I'm not using the default-ssl configuration. Is apache2 using iredadmin.conf by default?
<llutz> AwAk3e: if it is is  /etc/apache2/conf.d/ it will use it
<xibalba> too much chatter
<jetole> AwAk3e: by default, if I'm not mistaken, apache uses everything in conf.d
<AwAk3e> That seems to be the only conf file in there besides roundcubemail.conf which I installed when following the tutorial for iRedMail
<jusr> oops
<apg> ping sentabi
<jusr> Can I ask more questions here or should I find a more newbie channel?
<fidel> !ask | jusr
<ubottu> jusr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<apg> !ask
<jusr> !ask
<apg> !patience
<jusr> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jusr> Gotcha. Thank you.
<jusr> I know how to use windows to take a disk image of lubuntu and a usb.. so I can boot/install from that usb.  What program does the same thing for ubuntu?
<fidel> jusr: in case of virtualbox - just use the .iso itself.
<jhutchins_wk> jusr: cat or dd.
<jhutchins_wk> jusr: cat <imagefile> /dev/sdX
<jhutchins_wk> jusr: cat <imagefile> > /dev/sdX
<zykotick9> jhutchins_wk: that does become a slight issue for ubuntu users, as sudo can't deal with the >.  thus "sudo -i" followed by command is required...
<jetole> jusr: for the record, this pretty much is aa newbie channel
<jhutchins_wk> zykotick9: Can you quote it?
<jetole> jusr: and if it wasn't, IRC etiquette says if no one tells you to shut up then keep talking
<zykotick9> jhutchins_wk: i don't think so.  sudo doesn't like redirects, thus tee is used for text files...
<jusr> started Irc in 96, been afk for 10 years.
<AwAk3e> Ah well I managed to fix it by running the script here http://www.iredmail.org/forum/topic333-iredmail-support-faq-how-to-uninstall-iredmail.html thank you guys for the help. It was much appreciated!
<llutz> jhutchins_wk: sudo sh -c 'cat foo > bar'
<jetole> jusr: how was jail?
<zykotick9> llutz: nice
<jusr> lol, wana go there?
<jetole> not today. Ask me tomorrow
<jetole> trying to think of any other reason a person would be afk for 10 years and nothing comes to mind so, how was it?
<jetole> jusr: have fun?
<jusr> Fun? Hard life traveling the country. Hard. Life experience -9? yes.
<bazhang> !ot | jetole jusr
<ubottu> jetole jusr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<waheedi> am i missing anything here http://pastebin.com/xataNmyd
<waheedi> this is a normal service conf file
<waheedi> the same line works perfect on the foreground
<Catbuntu> Hi.
<Catbuntu> When is Ubuntu 12.04.2 released?
<GeekSquid> Catbuntu: 12.04.1 was kinda a service update for the installer, to improve it, and while other releases have had .2 .3 and .4, 12.04 will probably stay at .1 .... although it is still updated regurlarly
<asd123asdqwe> Hello! Can I create something like shortcut in Ubuntu. It should start terminal with command.
<Catbuntu> No.
<Catbuntu> 12.04.2 was scheduled for 2013-01-31.
<Catbuntu> I think they delayed it until today...
<genii-around> waheedi: Maybe you want something about rc-sysinit there so it starts after apache/httpd is started
<GeekSquid> Catbuntu: where did you see that?
<geryon66> waheedi: What exactly is not working?
<waheedi> geryon66:  it just keeps restarting
<waheedi> without telling me anything and i tried running with strace nothing really looks wrong with it
<Catbuntu> I don't remember.
<asd123asdqwe> Now I run Terminal and copypaste command, can I automate it?
<Catbuntu> Also, there's a daily build for 12.04.2.
<waheedi> genii-around:  i think that's a good idea to start it after apache starts
<geryon66> waheedi: Does it give any error messages in a log file?
<waheedi> nothing at all geryon66
<GeekSquid> Catbuntu: sounds bleeding edge to me, daily builds are testing builds and not considered stable
<trism> Catbuntu: the images seem to be up already, probably have the official announcement in a bit: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<asd123asdqwe> Guys?
<GeekSquid> Catbuntu: I was wrong, they have uploaded new images today for the 12.04.2 release
<ntzrmtthihu777> having a bit of issue mirrorring a site; was doing fine with wget, the java app in the page worked totally. started with httrack and now can't get the app to work
<ntzrmtthihu777> Sazpaimon: of sonicculT fame?
<Sazpaimon> How would I install ubuntu on an EFI-based machine that has a single drive containing windows?
<waheedi> geryon66:  how can i get any error message from this
<Sazpaimon> I've read previously that grub2 will format the EFI system partition, wiping out the windows boot manager
<compdoc> Sazpaimon, does the drive use a gpt partition type?
<Sazpaimon> compdoc, yes
<Catbuntu> Cool!
<compdoc> Sazpaimon, should work - ubuntu can instal and boot from that
<Guest30045> can someone help me with installing mupen64 plus?
<ntzrmtthihu777> well the grub will load either ubuntu or windows at your choice
<Sazpaimon> basically, sda has 3 partitions, a "recovery partition", Im assuming that's MS's reserved partition, an EFI system partition, and the OS partition, and unpartitioned space after that
<Blinkiz> Hello. I have an delay in audio when playing videos. Does it exist a setting where I can delay audio in milliseconds? The problem is with all players, vlc, mplayer..
<DuncanT1> Hi. I'm trying to run pbuilder on a machine behind a firewall, so I need to set http_proxy for all processes that start inside pbuilder... where can I set it please?
<Sazpaimon> if I install ubuntu on that unpartitioned space, will grub2 and the windows boot loader coexist?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ubuntu will install to the unp. space likely
<ntzrmtthihu777> no, grub will take over
<ntzrmtthihu777> windows what? xp, vista, seven?
<Sazpaimon> 8
<DuncanT1> (more accurately I'm using cowbuilder)
<geryon66> waheedi: Have you looked in /var/log/upstart/varnish.log* ?
<Sazpaimon> and remember the system is in EFI mode
<GeekSquid> Blinkiz: VLC has a delay function... often with DIVX/XVID the video is encoded in a way that the audio will not line up
<waheedi> geryon66:  yeah but actually it didn't create that file
<ntzrmtthihu777> fail. no idea about 8, but shat I know of it is it should work.
<Blinkiz> GeekSquid, ok, it does not exist a general setting in.. eeh.. pulseaudio or something?
<waheedi> geryon66:  created it manually and it didn't report anything
<geryon66> !anyone Guest30045
<Sazpaimon> I assuming that if grub2 gets installed in the EFI system partition, it will add a chainloader entry to load up bootmgfw.efi
<trism> DuncanT1: for pbuilder you can add: export http_proxy='url' to your ~/.pbuilderrc
<geryon66> !anyone | Guest30045
<ubottu> Guest30045: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Catbuntu> I use 12.04 (installed 12.04.1), should I reinstall 12.04.2?
<Catbuntu> I mean, is a reinstallation need to have the 12.04.2 improvments?
<waheedi> geryon66:  i think service is not recognizing that varnish got started so it keeps firing it
<ntzrmtthihu777> it new version of precise released?
<trism> Catbuntu: no, the images are really only so there are less updates for people who clean install 12.04, if you already have 12.04.1 you should just update
<DuncanT1> trism: I have that set, pypi inside the pbuilder is still trying to connect to pypi.python.org:80 directly :-(
<ntzrmtthihu777> gotcha
<Catbuntu> Cool.
<geryon66> waheedi: Yes, that service should not fork and exit; it should stay in the foreground for this to work.
<Catbuntu> I use Gnome Shell because Unity is a bit slow on 12.04 and a very buggy on 12.10 (on my computer, of course)... Is it a bit improved on 12.04.2?
<waheedi> so how can i make it working under service geryon66
<trism> DuncanT1: hmm, not sure then. I know I use that to use apt-cacher-ng with pbuilder without issues
<user__> Ola
<user__> Galera
<user__> Alguem poderia me falar se aqui posso tirar duvidas a respeito de desenvolvimento de software?
<DuncanT1> trism: Setting proxy entries in /var/cache/pbuilder/base-xxxx/etc/apt/apt.conf works for apt stuff, but pypi is causing me issues :-(
<geryon66> waheedi: As I can see from the man page, I guess you should add -F to the command line
<waheedi> capital F geryon66
<geryon66> waheedi: exec varnishd -F -f /usr/local/etc/varnish/default.vcl -s malloc,2G -T 127.0.0.1:2000 -a 0.0.0.0:3000
<ntzrmtthihu777> can someone help me get a working offline mirror of a canvasrider track?
<waheedi> geryon66 ill try it no
<geryon66> waheedi: see http://linux.die.net/man/1/varnishd
<waheedi> working well geryon66
<waheedi> :)
<waheedi> thanks a lot
<user__> hello
<geryon66> waheedi: welcome :)
<user__> br here?
<Quest> how applications find duplicate files?
<bean> Quest: what do you mean
<Quest> bean,  how do they compare two files?
<bean> Quest: probably using diff.
<Quest> whats dif?
<geryon66> !pt | user__
<vitor> my ubuntu 12.04 dont shutdown, and now?
<ubottu> user__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bean> Quest: a command line tool for finding the difference between files
<bean> !diff
<Pici> !info diffutils
<ubottu> diffutils (source: diffutils): File comparison utilities. In component main, is required. Version 1:3.2-6ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 194 kB, installed size 396 kB
<bean> aww, man, nothing about diff.
<bean> there we go
<Quest> bean,  iam talking about the basics used by those tools
<Quest> bean,  how it compares two files? checksums?
<bean> Quest: diff will give a line by line difference
<bean> Quest: this isn't really support related, and is a bit !offtopic
<vitor> my ubuntu 4.12 not off, it returns to the login screen, what do I do?
<Pici> Quest: check the manpage
<vitor> ubuntu 12.04
<JKL> i booted my ubuntu server without display attached. how i can enable display without reboot?
<Quest> Pici,  man page does not tells the low level strategy
<Quest> Pici, so the comparing software first reads all the file data, generates a checksum and then compares it?
<GeekSquid> vitor: CTRL-ALT-F1 ... login... sudo shutdown now .... see what happens
<Pici> Quest: its line by line.
<Quest> Pici,  not by checksum?
<vitor> ok
<Pici> Quest: For diff?
<trism> Quest: this is how diff works (at a high level): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longest_common_subsequence_problem
<Quest> Pici,  trism  iam asking for any such app
<Quest> like fslint
<Quest> Pici, so the comparing software first reads all the file data, generates a checksum and then compares it? correct?
<Pici> Quest: It depends on if you care about difference between the files or not.
<bean> Quest: what are you attempting to accomplish?
<Quest> bean,  understanding
<bean> there are many ways of comparing files
<Quest> Pici,  hm. the content. not file names
<bean> this is a place for support, not teaching you about how diffutils works
<Quest> bean,  i would take fslint benchmark then
<Kireji> does anyone have a laptop they love that's running 12.10?  I'd like a top of the line model where everything works.  work's buying it, so price is not te first concern, support, reliability, performance are priority.  what laptops would people reccomend I look at?
<Quest> Pici,  fslint
<bean> Quest: http://fslint.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/doc/FAQ tells you EXACTLY how they do it in #1
<Quest> hm
<Quest> Pici,  where can i read that what does a file has in it self? the content, headers, etc.?
<bean> Quest: that message to Pici was incredibly confusing
<krabador> help, i typed PATH=/folder:~/.bashrc to add adb shell on path, on root, and now , on root i haven't commands, but a adb shell working
<bean> krabador: i would reopen your shell.
<krabador> bean, great...
<Pici> Quest: I need to take a call, sorry, can't answer further at this time.
<bean> krabador: and then in your .bashrc add "export PATH=$PATH:/folder/"
<bean> krabador: not sure where you got that path command
<ntzrmtthihu777> can someone help me get a working offline mirror of a canvasrider track?
<Quest> Pici,  thanks
<bean> ntzrmtthihu777: that doesn't sound very ubuntu related
<ntzrmtthihu777> tis, lol. I am using wget to do it, and #wget is more or less empty
<bean> ntzrmtthihu777: with wget you just "wget http://url/
<bean> "
<syntroPi> krabador, in future do it like PATH="${PATH}:/folder/:~/.bashrc"   also note PATH is searched in sequence from beginning so first entry wins
<ntzrmtthihu777> I ~had~ it working, but I switched tools (wget for httracker) and it don't quite work anymore
<ntzrmtthihu777> bean: Yes, I am passable with wget, but seems I screwed up somewhere
<krabador> syntroPi, now i reopen the terminal, it worked as ever, but i lost the adb command, the reason for the previous command
<ntzrmtthihu777> the javascript is not loading right
<syntroPi> krabador,btw colons are the separators in PATH variable
<syntroPi> krabador, suffix the folder which contains adb binary to the path like export PATH="${PATH}:/parent/folder/to/adb"
<krabador> syntroPi, on root and user are separate effects?
<syntroPi> krabador, to make it persistent you can even add this in your ~/.bashrc file
<krabador> oh, ok
<syntroPi> yes ~ is $HOME
<DMJC> Steam just launched a Linux games sale!
<ntzrmtthihu777> :/
<LenRockfoot> Hey!
<LenRockfoot> I was trying to change my login screen on Ubuntu Studio to the same one as normal 12.04, but I didn't know what I was doing and screwed up.
<Corey> It's a good thing you've got a robust backup policy in place and can restore from backups though!  A lot of people with insufficient experience and bad administrative habits would not be in such a good position.
<LenRockfoot> Yeahh... :x
<LenRockfoot> I hope I can fix it, all I did was use "sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -g unity-greeter".
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, I should like to have the unity greeter back. that was nice, but unity in general >m<
<LenRockfoot> And it didn't work anyway. Now, the machine will randomly close and GUI and switch to a black screen >.<
<LenRockfoot> Earlier it wouldn't even let me log in, but I managed to switch the login manager to gdm (The gnome one?) using the tty1 thingy.
<LenRockfoot> Does nayone know how to help me?
<trism> LenRockfoot: can you pastebin /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ?
<LenRockfoot> I don't know, I'll try, I have the laptop here.
<LenRockfoot> Gnome wouldn't load... I'll reboot into the other one and try.
<ntzrmtthihu777> damn I'm dying here
<LenRockfoot> Why?
<MoPac> I need help diagnosing a problem that is stopping me from logging in as my user.  At login, my screen flickers, shows the NVidia splash, then loops back to the login screen. Guest account not affected.
<Halite> I would like to save some JS code into a file, what is the best program to do this
<MoPac> I've tried removing all of my autostart scripts, reverting changes to my xorg.conf, and using the failsafe xorg.conf#
<LenRockfoot> Ah...
<MoPac> Behavior is always the same. Any other ideas?
<LenRockfoot> I can't pastebin it, no DE will load.
<ntzrmtthihu777> some bug running around, LenRockfoot
<ntzrmtthihu777> you don't need a gui for that, LenRockfoot
<trism> MoPac: ctrl+alt+f1, login as your user, rm ~/.Xauthority; sudo restart lightdm; ctrl+alt+f7, try to log in again
<MoPac> trism: Problem: whenever I hit ctrl-alt-f1, my screen goes black, no prompt, no more input appears to have any effect. Have to hard-shutdown with physical button
<MoPac> trism: But I can get to all of my files by running this same OS from usb
<MoPac> trism: should I just remove the file ~/.Xauthority and then start the OS?
<trism> MoPac: that would work as well, just check if .Xauthority in your home folder is owned by root, and if so delete it
<sonOfRa> Why does the Ubuntu software center show "Buy" for steam and takes me to a site for ubuntu launchpad signon?
<goodwin> I could not do apt-get update. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1653123/
<trism> LenRockfoot: you can just look at it and type it up, it should only be a few lines
<LenRockfoot> Oh, okay.
<trism> LenRockfoot: mostly it just needs: [SeatDefaults] followed by greeter-session=unity-greeter
<syntroPi> MoPac, also look in "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and "dmesg"
<LenRockfoot> That's what it says.
<trism> LenRockfoot: if that looks okay, make sure unity-greeter is properly installed, and if so then we'll need to look at the logs in /var/log/lightdm/ (lightdm.log first of all)
<MoPac> trism: Thanks, trying now
<MoPac> syntroPi: will try next
<LenRockfoot> (How do you quit vi again?)
<SinnyDaSquid> Ya dual boot is sucsess!
<trism> LenRockfoot: though without pastebin it could be difficult to decipher
<trism> LenRockfoot: :q
<andrewaclt> Is there a list of games that steam for linux is capable of using?
<MoPac> trism: Worked! Thanks very much.  I was stumped after I noticed there were no error messages in .xsession-errors
<trism> LenRockfoot: if you have internet you could install pastebinit and use that to pastebin
<ianharp> Hi guys, looking for help there with editing the reg. I'm installing Fl studio using wine, and had no probloms but i need to apply a "windows" reg edit (its a crack) any ideas about how i would go about it?
<mandoguit> MoPac:  grub boot menu recovery option
<MonkeyDust> ianharp  #winehq
<ianharp> sound
<trism> MoPac: yeah not sure it will make it far enough to get to .xsession-errors since it tries to write to .Xauthority but can't, so bails
<LenRockfoot> I think that was the problem... It wasn't installed. I'll try it out now,.
<MoPac> mandoguit: Thanks, but solved by deleting ~/.Xauthority then restarting
<LenRockfoot> Should I restart or just ctrl+alt+F7
<trism> LenRockfoot: do you have lightdm or gdm set up at the moment?
<LenRockfoot> gdm
<joshu> hey trism just thought I'd let you know that I exchanged the modem for another one E173 and it worked right away without any necessary hacks, configs =D i've been testing it for about an hour with VPN etc and it's working excellent!
<trism> LenRockfoot: if it is still gdm: sudo stop gdm; sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm; sudo start lightdm;
<trism> LenRockfoot:  then you should be able to ctrl+alt+f7 and try it out
<trism> joshu: excellent!
<syntroPi> sudo service gdm stop
<JKL> is it possible to attach monitor after boot? i currently can control my ubuntu server with ssh but i would like to attach monitor to it without booting. is that possible? currently monitor does not show anything
<joshu> trism thanks again for helping me out!
<joshu> trism I learnt some useful things so it wasn't a complete waste ;)
<trism> syntroPi: not really necessary, that's just a script that checks if the service uses upstart and then uses initctl otherwise runs the sysv script...since gdm uses upstart, stop works
<MoPac> Second problem: I can't seem to mount a gigolo-gvfs directory in my /home folder in any way that programs can find. I want CrashPlan to back up to and from a file on a share (can be smb or FTP, FTP at the moment). But it can't see my /var/run.../gvfs folder or any symbolic links
<MoPac> I'm using Nemo in case that matters
<MoPac> gvfs-fuse is running
<syntroPi> trism, oh didnt know that
<MoPac> but there's nothing in ~/.gvfs
<LenRockfoot> I tried to ctrl+alt+F7 but black screen, I'll reboot.
<trism> LenRockfoot: yeah it might show up on f8 or higher depending if it can grab the vt or not
<goodwin> anyone help why I could not do apt-get update? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1653123/
<LenRockfoot> Didn't show at all.
<MonkeyDust> goodwin  hardy is too old
<syntroPi> JKL idk some GPUs may need to be initialized by bios at startup (detect screen connected)?
<crazyharry> so I want to install Ubuntu on a USB drive, I formatted the drive and did this # sudo kvm -boot order=d /dev/sdb -cdrom ~/.cache/testdrive/iso/ubuntu_raring-desktop-i386.iso ....but its stuck inside the QEMU emulator...the installation making no progress
<trism> joshu: no problem
<goodwin> MonkeyDust: I don't know why it is hardy, I use 12.04
<Weems> If .XAuthority is preventing me from logging in at the login screen how Do I rectify the situation (on xubuntu if that matters)
<MoPac> goodwin: Looks like there's an issue with your verification of the sources of the update files
<MonkeyDust> goodwin  remove the hardy sources, should solve it
<LenRockfoot> Thanks trism! It works!
<MonkeyDust> goodwin  system settings, software sources, other
<goodwin> goodwin: how to remove it?
<goodwin> MonkeyDust: how to remove it?
<MonkeyDust> goodwin  system settings, software sources, other
<Weems> If .XAuthority is preventing me from logging in at the login screen how Do I rectify the situation (on xubuntu if that matters)
<crazyharry> so I want to install Ubuntu on a USB drive, I formatted the drive and did this # sudo kvm -boot order=d /dev/sdb -cdrom ~/.cache/testdrive/iso/ubuntu_raring-desktop-i386.iso ....but its stuck inside the QEMU emulator...the installation making no progress
<goodwin> MonkeyDust: I got system settings, but not software sources
<crazyharry> can a startup disk install ubuntu in it ? using the ubuntu startup disk creator ?
<goodwin> MonkeyDust: there is no software sources in system settings.
<JKL> syntroPi: probably
<jackjackw> hey guys, i'm trying to install wine1.5 on 12.10 - sudo apt-get install wine1.5 is telling me i hold broken packages, whatdo?
<goodwin> MonkeyDust: why I could not resize system settings window?
<opticnerpe> Hello #ubuntu, I am having a booting problem with LILO and Windows.  I am trying to understand this better.  I am getting the BOOTMGR is missing error when I try to boot into Windows from LILO.  I have configured lilo.conf to point to /dev/sdc1 which I verified is it has the "bootable" filesystem flag (not like that should matter), and I also mounted it and verified it contains bootmgr.exe.  Reference: http://pastebin.com/J7Bk1B3L
<Weems> fixed it
<Weems> user lost ownership of .ICEauthority for some reason
<Weems> I don't know why but it seems to happen a lot under 12.10
<goodwin> overflow
<jackjackw> wine1.5 : Depends: wine1.5-i386 (= 1.5.23-0ubuntu1) but it is not installable <--- how do i fix this guys?
<zykotick9> Weems: do you use sudo with gui apps sometimes?
<opticnerpe> Nevermind, I know why it's not working.. I need to run /sbin/lilo so the lilo.conf changes go into effect
<edve> Anyone knows much about squid proxy server ?
<MonkeyDust> goodwin  what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<MonkeyDust> edve  try #ubuntu-server
<edve> Thanks MonkeyDust
<goodwin> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<MonkeyDust> ah, 12.04
<goodwin> MonkeyDust: any problem with that?
<goodwin> ubuntu system settings sucks, cannot move cannot resize.
<MonkeyDust> goodwin  no, but it's different, don't remember where or how to find it in 12.04 - got to go now, i'm sure someone else can help further
<Lofde_> i have a command i need to run on boot for my lubuntu machine, where should i put it?
<goodwin> MonkeyDust: thanks
<Endafy> II have a problem, Wine 1.5 is installed but all my exe files default to "Open With Archive Manager"
<Endafy> I cant tell it to open with Wine or Windows Program Loader by default
<Endafy> anyone?
<Endafy> this is seriously annoying can anyone help?
<mandoguit> Endafy:    use your file manager / properties to make sure they are set to executable  maybe?   don't really know all the ins and outs of wine etc
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm
<user____> whats the problem?
<ntzrmtthihu777> right click on them, choose open with, set defaut to wine
<Endafy> I cant set default to wine
<Endafy> its not on the lsit
<Endafy> list
<Endafy> I wouldnt be asking in here if it were that easy
<ntzrmtthihu777> check the properties tab, and you would be surprised how easy things are sometimes.
<user____> what is it you are trying to open in wine?
<Endafy> ntzrmtthihu777, hur I did
<cviebrock> hey … I've got a weird issue.  From one of my Ubuntu boxes I can only ssh to a particular server if I include -oPreferredAuthentications=password
<otak> Lofde_: crontab is good for that
<cviebrock> otherwise, it doesn't prompt for a password
<Endafy> whatever its like the blind leading the blind in here
<ntzrmtthihu777> *shrug* wine shows up in both the properties/open with and the open with/other applications dialogue on my .exe
<woozly> guys, how to setup sendmail for Ubuntu 12.04, If I just create server (I have no any domains, only clean server - Linode)
<GermainZ_> Is there a way to open a window if I know its PID?
<GermainZ_> its process' PID
<jrib> GermainZ_: what does it mean to "open a window"?
<jrib> woozly: you want sendmail specifically?
<GermainZ_> I minimized something to the tray but the icon didn't show up. Running ps -A | grep process shows the PID. I was wondering if I can force open its window using the terminal
<jrib> GermainZ_: maybe with wmctrl
<woozly> jrib: I just can't understand what I need? I just create new linode server. Ubuntu 12. And just apt-get install sendmail
<woozly> but when I try to send mail.. it freezes
<jrib> woozly: well why do you want sendmail?
<woozly> I need to set domain? or what
<woozly> for php
<woozly> python
<woozly> and others
<jrib> woozly: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/email-services.html I use exim personally
<Inspiral> hey guys, i am running 10.04 lts. with the current maximum updateable version of php being 5.3.2. I need to upgrade to at least 5.3.3 what is the best way to do this, would it be compile through source, use a backport or upgrade the entire distro (I have websites running on this so i would like the most risk and hassle free solution)
<ForSpareParts> Having trouble connecting to a WPA2 WEAP network under 12.10 -- it never accepts my credentials, but I know they're right (worked on my phone). Can someone advise?
<jrib> Inspiral: have you considered just upgrading your ubuntu version to 12.04?
<Inspiral> jrib: is that safe ?
<woozly> jrib: okay.. thanks
<jrib> Inspiral: well I wouldn't advise compiling php yourself unless you want to manage security upgrades yourself afterwards
<GermainZ_> wmctrl didn't help, thanks for the suggestion tho.
<jrib> GermainZ_: what happened when you tried?
<Inspiral> if i wanted to upgrade to 12..04 am i likely to have some problems ?
<GermainZ_> It doesn't show non active/minimized windows. Tried the -i switch and used the PID, got an error.
<ForSpareParts> Inspiral: Upgrading will update a ton of software on your machine. It's a pretty stable process (though not entirely foolproof) but there is a chance that the upgraded software packages will break something once you're done.
<jrib> Inspiral: read the release notes.  You /shouldn't/ have problems but this is software and software is not perfect so you need to be prepared with backups
<Inspiral> figured as much, ok well i guess i have all night.
<Inspiral> ill make a full backup of everything and then.....
<Inspiral> :)
<PhreakIT> Hello
<PhreakIT> I have a small problem. When my laptop battery percentage says its 100%, I remove my power cord. After 5 seconds, it says it got 58%. How can that happen ?
<jhutchins_wk> I take it scorch is now Atomic Cannon - but I wonder why it never made it to linux?
<drmagoo> PhreakIT, make and model on the laptop and which version of Ubuntu are you using ?
<PhreakIT> drmagoo: Dell Vostro 1450. Ubuntu 12.4
<MoPac> Sorry for taking one more crack at this here today, but - is there a way to determine why gvfs-fuse is not placing links to my gvfs directories in ~/.gvfs, or a way to change the mount point altogether?
<drmagoo> PhreakIT, how old is it ?
<syntroPi> PhreakIT, maybe the percentage is based on voltage measurements of the battery (which could drop when psu disconnects). but idk how that is done in hw exactly...
<PhreakIT> drmagoo: Not even an year.
<PhreakIT> Well, If it let it charge by 100%. Close the lid. Open it again, it work normal the way it should. Confusing right?
<drmagoo> PhreakIT, had a look at the hardware specs... The battery-monitor should report the correct value. Have you used it on battery any longer period ?
<PhreakIT> drmagoo: I always let it drain up to 20% before I start charging again. When it reaches up 100%, I remove the power cord.
<drmagoo> PhreakIT, how long time does it take to reach 20% and did you use it for anything special during that time ?
<loxiw> hi
<PhreakIT> drmagoo: Nope. Normal use. Nothing different. Just normal usage. Even when I close the lid and let it discharge from 100% the way it should, it still the normal usage.
<PhreakIT> I don't think I'm doing anything different that will drain from 100% to 58% in a matter of 5 seconds tops.
<loxiw> i have a newbie question, is that normal that http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=lts&bits=64&distro=desktop&status=zeroc gives me the amd64 even if I use intel?
<loxiw> xd
<Delux> just installed Ubuntu Server 12.04 - is fdisk still the best solution for setting u p partitions?
<drmagoo> PhreakIT, but how long does it take for it to go from 58& to 20%
<timoguin> Delux: fdisk is fine, especially if you already know how to use it.
<timoguin> there's also cfdisk, and all the graphical ones
<Delux> thanks
<PhreakIT> drmagoo: about 1hr 25 mins.
<otak> timoguin: Delux Isn't parted recommended now?
<Delux> that's why i asked
<drmagoo> PhreakIT, you dont have a diffrent battery to test with ? 38% for 1hr 25 min sounds about right. Might be an issues with the battery?
<guntbert> loxiw: amd64 is not about intel vs. amd - 64bit products are often named amd64
<PhreakIT> drmagoo: Charge to 100%. Close the lid. Open again. Its drains normally from 100% within about 3 hours. Not a battery problem right ?
<drmagoo> PhreakIT, if you leave the lid open, the battery % is reported as normal? It only drops if you first close the lid ?
<PhreakIT> drmagoo: Charge 100%. Remove the cord. It drops to 58% instantly and drains from there. Charge to 100%. Close the lid and open again, it starts to drain from 100% just like it should.
<p5mith> quit
<bekks> PhreakIT: Sounds like a broken battery :)
<drmagoo> PhreakIT, That sounds really odd... ;) Im out of ideas then...
<loxiw> guys pls
<loxiw> ubuntu desktop 64bits is only for amd?
<sonOfRa> no
<Pici> loxiw: guntbert already answered you.  no. AMD64 refers to the name of the specification for 64 bit computers.  It will run on any 64bit desktop machine be it intel or AMD
<timoguin> loxiw: the intel dual core processors are based on the amd64 architecture
<loxiw> oh sry pici, didnt read you
<loxiw> thx
<loxiw> thx u too timoguin
<loxiw> so a i5 wont have any trouble right?
<Pici> loxiw: no issues
<loxiw> oks
<kingbeast> netsplit?
<Pici> Just quiet.
<wts> having a weird issue. i just got a new hard drive and im trying to download ubuntustudio.iso to a thumbdrive (current hard drive doesn't have enough space)  issue: several times i have selected the thumbdrive as the download location but it downloads to /home/$usr/Download instead and uses up whats left of my drive soace then errors out
<ejv> wts: cd $PATH_YOU_WANT; wget <source>
<ejv> next question!
<ntzrmtthihu777> heeh
<rndm> so I have patched libapache2-svn for an internal project. I'd like to distribute a binary deb internally. How do I tweak the debian/ metadata to distinguish my version from the repo version but still let it satisfy dependencies?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok ejv: any good at html and javascript?
<ejv> ntzrmtthihu777: that's outside the scope of #ubuntu support ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> ;) well I'm doing it on an ubuntu machine
<jrib> rndm: I increment the version and append ~jrib1
 * ntzrmtthihu777 lols
<ejv> ntzrmtthihu777: im sure there are channels on freenode which cater to web programming
<ejv> s/programming/scripting/
<ddk> ddk
<rndm> jrib: i'll try that.
<rndm> will that cause a problem with things that depend on this?
<rndm> (if any)
<ntzrmtthihu777> can you  do a check on the server for channels?
<ejv> ntzrmtthihu777: /list does it for me, be ready for a massive flood of data; might be better to google search or try #web #html #foobar etc.
<jrib> rndm: if there's a new version released from ubuntu though, it will take precedence over your package.  So you may want to look into pinning and you definitely want to make sure you repatch the new version (in case the new version has security updates).  Basically, you become responsible for making sure your package is kept maintained.  What did you patch by the way?  Is it something you could contribute
<jrib> back?
<ejv> in gentoo land it's called an overlay, in ubuntu land... i have no idea.
<ntzrmtthihu777> true, shooting in da dark, eh ejv?
<rndm> it's a hack that's specific to us (it determines the svn dav path based on hostname)
<rndm> err the svn fs path
<otak> ntzrmtthihu777: try /msg alis list *foo*
<rndm> but we auto-update these machines
<ejv> ntzrmtthihu777: #<language-here> format is pretty much a $STANDARD here on Freenode.
<rndm> so that is potentially an issue
<jrib> rndm: that's where pinning comes in
<osirisx11> hi all, i recently reinstalled my video driver noveau, and now compiz is enabled. how do i completely disable compositing and compiz?
<osirisx11> ubuntu 12.04
<rndm> jrib: yeah i'll google that. thanks
<jrib> !pinning | rndm
<ubottu> rndm: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ejv> pinning eh? :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> damn, I can't send to #html lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> osirisx11: use unity-2d, I don' think that uses compiz
<ejv> ntzrmtthihu777: why not?
<osirisx11> i don't want to use unity ntzrmtthihu777, thanks
<osirisx11> i want to use gnome classic
<ntzrmtthihu777> :D me either, osirisx11
<osirisx11> it was working a minute ago until i messed it up
<ntzrmtthihu777> then use the fallback no-effects version, that's what I do
<osirisx11> yes
<osirisx11> ntzrmtthihu777: ok let me try
<ntzrmtthihu777> dunno ejv, it just says can't send to channel
<ejv> ntzrmtthihu777: works for me
<ntzrmtthihu777> strange
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I see your test
<ejv> ntzrmtthihu777: you may need to register your nick/alias possibly; give that a whirl
<ntzrmtthihu777> ejv: too much of a pita right now, my net is too slow for anything bigger than irc in irssi
<ejv> ntzrmtthihu777: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<ejv> ntzrmtthihu777: good luck :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I know how to reg a nick, thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> and I just had this working too
<jacklk> Hi, I keep getting lag spikes when gaming, I think it is down to my network adapter.. every couple of minutes it happens. My FPS is still high ... what could the problem be?
<jacklk> my network card driver is installed correctly
<unit3> hey, how long does it usually take for ppa.launchpad.net to update with new SSH keys added?
<jpmh> I have a system - actually the one I am on now that dual boots ubuntu and lubuntu - under ubuntu the internal microphone works under lubuntu it does not, any ideas?
<jrib> rndm: by the way, regarding that package version convention, that's just what I use and I don't remember where it came from.  If you want another opinion on it, you might try #ubuntu-packaging and #ubuntu-motu
<yoritomo> いま、あなたは何をしますか？
<Ben64> !jp | yoritomo
<ubottu> yoritomo: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<yoritomo> heu désolé je me suis trompé de chan
<Ben64> yoritomo: this is english only, if you want to talk in japanese or french, please go elsewhere
<yoritomo> yes sorry i mistaked the room
<unit3> jpmh: could be a pulseaudio thing. if you install something for pulse audio control you should be able to manually select the mic, and that might work.
<unit3> jpmh: I use pavucontrol under xubuntu for that purpose.
<NetFlam> Hi all!
<jpmh> unit3: I did install that and it show the mic - just does not actually work
<jebb> Has any one been able to install steam on ubuntu? I keep running into a problem with the software center it says "package dependancys can not be resolved" then it crashes
<Guest58709> I'm in kind of an off situation.  In an attempt to turn Ubuntu into kubuntu, I've messed up my luks encrypted disk.  I can mount my disks from the livecd (which I'm on).  How can I fix it from chrooting into my disk via terminal commands?
<jrib> jebb: ubuntu version?
<Guest58709> Ubuntu 12.10 x64
<jebb> its
<jebb> 12.10
<jebb> x64
<jebb> "steam64: Depends: steam (= 1.0.0.26) but it is not going to be installed"
<jrib> jebb: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<jebb> k
<jebb> done
<jrib> jebb: output?
<jebb> nothing
<jebb> there was no output
<jrib> jebb: I'm pretty sure steam requires multiarch unless something has changed recently.  Do you want to add i386 multiarch support and see?
<jebb> Sure is there a downside to doing tihs?
<jebb> this*
<jrib> jebb: it's just added functionality (it allows you to run 32bit software on your 64bit os)
<jebb> oh is it an apt-get command?
<jrib> jebb: dpkg --add-architecture i386
<jebb> do i need to sudo
<jrib> jebb: yes
<jebb> done, no output btw
<tanveer> hi guys i have no sound fresh install for 2 months! all latest updates ATI Card , output HDMI!
<jrib> jebb: now run « sudo apt-get update »
<VeRon> Where can I find an other audio mixer for ubuntu 12.04, not alsamix or pulseaudio, with big bass boost plz
<tanveer> I have all the latest updates, yet no sound 12.10 LTS
<jebb> ok running it now
<jebb> done
<jrib> jebb: sudo apt-get install steam
<tanveer> can anyone help me??
<jebb> ok installing now.
<tanveer> Can anyone help me no sound 2 / 3 months!
<Guest58709> tanveer, do you have the catalyst drivers installed?
<tanveer> no Guest
<tanveer> I want to get that but I dont know how
<tanveer> its to confusing
<jebb> haha very cool thanks man
<SolarisBoy> 12.10 isn't LTS
<Guest58709> ok.  Go to software sources
<tanveer> where is software sources
<Guest58709> search for it in the unity dash
<tanveer> ok got it
<tanveer> now what
<Guest58709> go to the additional drivers tab
<tanveer> ok now?
<Guest58709> do you see anything that says AMD video drivers?
<Guest58709> or something related?
<tanveer> YES
<tanveer> caps my bad
<Guest58709> select that
<tanveer> its already selected?
<Guest58709> ok, lets try this.  open a terminal
<tanveer> AMD [radeon HD 6800 series]
<ntzrmtthihu777> hehe, ejv.
<Guest58709> post the output of the command ->  lsmod | grep "fglrx"
<tanveer> ok hold on 1 min
<tanveer> fglrx: command not found
<Guest58709> thats a | in between them
<Guest58709> above the ender key
<tanveer> i typed fglrx nothing happened
<Guest58709> copy and paste this, without the quotes.  "lsmod | grep fglrx"
<tanveer> ok i see
<tanveer> lsmod | grep fglrx
<Guest58709> yes
<tanveer> it gives me nothing
<tanveer> just goes to the next line
<Guest58709> ok, so it appears that the fglrx driver isn't loaded
<tanveer> oh
<Guest58709> go back to the software sources drivers tab and tell me what the options are
<tanveer> ok
<LenRockfoot> Hey! (Again.)
<tanveer> ubuntu softawre, othersoftwares, updates, authen, addi drivers
<alexwaters> does anyone mind telling me why this init.d script isn't killing the process on service stop?
<LenRockfoot> I'm not sure how I screwed up this time, but I can't log out of Ubunutu Studio. It just goes to a completely black screen.
<alexwaters> http://codepad.org/ifFltq2t
<bekks> !upstart | alexwaters
<ubottu> alexwaters: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> alexwaters  better ask in #bash
<azizLIGHTS> how do i change the vnc password from the prompt, i forgot it but have ssh access, and need gui access
<tanveer> X.org x server - AMD /ATI    Video driver AMD gfx fglrx p and video diver amd gfx fglrx-updates
<alexwaters> MonkeyDust: thank you
<Guest58709> tanveer, the radio button is selected for it right?
<tanveer> yes
<Guest58709> when you hit apply, does anything happen?
<bond_> Does anybody here know about the frequency of ntpd utility to check for the time from a server?
<tanveer> current "x.org opensource " driver
<tanveer> is selected
<tanveer> I have tried all 3 of them
<Guest58709> even the post release updates?
<olivier__> voila rien n'ai changé
<tanveer> top one is opensource, 2nd is propriertay, and 3rd is updated and still no sound
<tanveer> i have a youtube video running and waiting for sound to come out no results
<Guest58709> have you tried to do it from the drivers on amd's support website?
<tanveer> I dont know how to install AMD's latest 13.1 driver
<Guest58709> it can be difficult if you've never done it before
<tanveer> I read some guide and stuff but no progress
<tanveer> its just to difficult
<Guest58709> what card do you have?
<azizLIGHTS> i did 'sudo shutdown now' via ssh onm the prompt, got the message that systm is going down for maintenance NOW. my sssh session wont respond now, and the computer is still on. what do i do
<tanveer> AMD HD 6870 (XFX branding)
<mgolisch> azizLIGHTS: does that command work when executed localy?
<DarkKnightCZ> hi, after following this howto (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve#Installation_on_12.10_.28Quantal.29_64_bit), dash has trouble to start (there is only desktop, no close / minimize buttons)
<mgolisch> maybe something is wrong with your acpi and it cant shut it off properly
<azizLIGHTS> mgolisch: well i have no monitor, i have to ssh
<azizLIGHTS> its headless
<azizLIGHTS> it used to work before, then i put the machine into storage, came back 3 years later, and tried to shut it down and now it seems stuck. the machine is in front of my physically, the cdrom still opens
<azizLIGHTS> what should i expect if i hold down the power button
<azizLIGHTS> and force shut
<syntroPi> reisub
<syntroPi> azizLIGHTS, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<LenRockfoot> How od I copy a folder to a folder that says "permission denied"?
<queenabc> What's goiong on. Quick question, I need to install Win8, but I can't seem to format my HDD from EXt4 to NTFS. How can I go about doing this?
<syntroPi> LenRockfoot, escalate perms
<LenRockfoot> I... How?
<syntroPi> eg "sudo su" and cp chmod chown
<queenabc> Tried Disk utility, but can't format the disk that I'm using. Connected the drive as an external on my laptop but windows didn't recognize the HDD at all
<mgolisch> queenabc: why dont you just use the installer?
<mgolisch> at least the one in previous version was able to delete/create partitions or format them with a new filesystem
<queenabc> Did, but when it came time to select the drive I wanted as my boot drive, the avil HDD was not formatted to NTFS
<queenabc> Tried using the format option i the boot but was not highlightable
<queenabc> So now I'm trying to format the drive internally
<mgolisch> queenabc: is there anything on it you still need?
<queenabc> syntroPi: Why would I try copying files?
<queenabc> Nope
<designbybeck> Is it just Ubuntu desktop that has the Shoping / Amazon stuff? Or does say Xubuntu and Ubuntu Server have things like that in there also?
<queenabc> Backed up (only used this temporarily so nothing much)
<queenabc> Not understanding the question. I installed the OS thru a LiveCD (Ubuntu 12.04
<mgolisch> you could just overwrite the device file with some megabytes of /dev/urandom or /dev/zero
<mgolisch> that should clear out the partition table
<queenabc> Overwrite it from where though?
<jusr> in LXTerminal, how do I do a full fat32 format?
<mgolisch> queenabc: from within ubuntu?
<queenabc> yes
<otak> `
<queenabc> Went to disk utility and tried formatting the drive, but can't format an actie drive, so that was pointless
<mgolisch> is there only one disk connected?
<queenabc> tried using the HDD exernally on laptop, but laptop (running win7home) couldnt read drive
<queenabc> yes
<queenabc> i have another external and a mini HDD that i could connect if I need to. but how would thhis get me to format the 1tb HDD
<mgolisch> then you could try something like sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M count=10 or so be sure that /dev/sda is actualy the correct disk device if theres more than one connected
<mgolisch> not that you kill something else unintended
<queenabc> I just built the PC, I can assure it's the only drive connected
<mgolisch> like a usb key or usb disk or such
<queenabc> so run "sudo dd"?
<StevenButt> Hello!
<otak> ermm. why are you wiping 10 MB ?
<syntroPi> queenabc, you want to purge your drive clean from previous ubuntu installation to instal win8 on it?
<StevenButt> How do I copy a directory to a folder I don't have permissions to copy to? I am the admin, but don't want to use root.
<queenabc> yes, sir
<ejv> installing win 8, aka "downgrading" :)
 * ejv ducks
<mgolisch> it might not work if its gpt i think they save the partiton map on different possitions
<mgolisch> if in doubt bott that thing from a gparted livecd and do it that way
<queenabc> Yeah I want win8 on my pc, and ill use linux on my laptop (just to get used to it, new at it)
<queenabc> so bot it using any Livecd?
<syntroPi> queenabc, either you use the win8 installer to delete partition table or you boot from livecd and write with dd from /dev/zero to your /dev/sda or similar
<queenabc> i have the ubutnu 12.04 and hiren's recovery livecds.. any these would work??
<queenabc> syntroPi: that second part is where you're losing me. sorry.
<Noorideen> :)
<queenabc> the dd "converts and copies files" is this really what I'm looking for
<DaemonicApathy> queenabc: /dev/zero is blank.
<DaemonicApathy> So, if you copy <blank> to an entire drive...
<queenabc> blank by default? or am I making it blank
<queenabc> ohhhhhh
<ntzrmtthihu777> by default
<DaemonicApathy> Get it, queenabc? ;-)
<queenabc> unrelated question: how do I stop these alerts from people joing.leaving the channel?
<DaemonicApathy> That depends on the client.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I just learned to grep a dd made image, can find deleted files thattaway
<syntroPi> queenabc, you cant delete the disk you are running ubuntu from: so boot from a liceCD instead. then you open a terminal and "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M" to write zeroes to your first hdd (sda)
<mgolisch> syntroPi: why not?
<mgolisch> cleariung the partition map should be sufficient
<Noorideen> when can i use this command " apropos remove "?
<mgolisch> and iam quite sure that this works
<queenabc> syntroPi: any liveCD?
<ntzrmtthihu777> rm -r --no-preserve-root / will do it lol
<DaemonicApathy> mgolisch: Ubuntu won't let you blank a mounted drive.
<mgolisch> DaemonicApathy: realy?
<DaemonicApathy> mgolisch: In my experience, yes.
<queenabc> Apparently so. Tried. but probably tried incorrectly ofc
<mgolisch> iam quite sure that dd doenst care for that
<DaemonicApathy> *shrug*
<mgolisch> yeah gparted probably wont do it because its smart
<syntroPi> mgolisch, hmm maybe the first bytes (MBR, partition table)... but any further it will fail with fun :)
<Noorideen> ntzrmtthihu777: ??
<mgolisch> he doenst need the os anyhow so thats not a problem
<ntzrmtthihu777> Noorideen: ??? what?
<mgolisch> queenabc: or just download gparted livecd and do it from that
<mgolisch> its graphical
<queenabc> okay thanks
 * syntroPi would like to see the error messages from that
<Noorideen> ntzrmtthihu777: nothing sorry.
<NYCplaya> anyone know how to set up hostapd?
<NYCplaya> brb
<syntroPi> queenabc, yes ans linux liveCD should work
<Noorideen> whats the difference between php and python?
<syntroPi> mgolisch, idk if its a GPT if wiping only the first MegaBytes would work?
<queenabc> syntroPi: so run a live cd, enter the terminal and run those commands you mentioned?
<Noorideen> guys powershell is like terminal?
<queenabc> Windows verison of terminal, slightly different command
<queenabc> command syntax*
<Noorideen> queenabc: thank you i am new to programming, i am studying python atm
<mgolisch> syntroPi: probably not
<Noorideen> queenabc: can you tell me whats "apropos remove"? please
<queenabc> Noorideen: I went down that road last year. python is nice. i haven't competed because thingsgot int he way but it's a good start apparently
<syntroPi> queenabc, if your disk ist the first hdd (/dev/hda): yes. also you can use GParted GUI program from http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=downloads
<queenabc> Noorideen: can't sorry. didn't finish the course
<lundy> wot port does ububtu desktop sharing use? or do i need to port forward it?
<queenabc> syntroPi: this part always gets me. do i burn the iso as a file or the contents
<Noorideen> queenabc: good luck, and thank you!
<queenabc> Noorideen: I was using Learn Python the Hard way, if that helps you at all. google pdfs if you need to
<mgolisch> queenabc: you select the proper option to create a cd from an iso image
<Noorideen> queenabc: thats what i am reading atm :)
<syntroPi> queenabc, an iso image is an "image" from a cd, so a container which contains the cd contents. use a cd burning program to burn image and not only copy that file to cd
<Noorideen> queenabc: i am learning about powershell before python.
<queenabc> did the same  Noorideen
<queenabc> syntroPi: buring the contents of the iso onto the disc. if it doesnt boot properallu ill go back and redo it the other way.
<roger_> How would I output say the results of an "ls" into a text widget in gtkdialog?
<Ben64> queenabc: thats not how to do it
<queenabc> once i boot from it, will it give me the option to format the drive?
<Ben64> queenabc: you need to burn the image as an image
<queenabc> did not give me that option. will re do it now
<syntroPi> queenabc, use cd burning program and tell it to burn iso image to cd. dont extract it before or such
<Dave77> is it possible to control overscan in ubuntu?  how do I launch the screen config from cmd line?
<Ben64> i don't know what program you're using, but i think every one has an option to burn an image
<myname_> hey i cant get my headphones to play sound on my macbook with 12.04. anyone have a solution?
<syntroPi> queenabc, then it should write a bootloader to your cd so you can boot from it
<queenabc> alright, re did it and it's currently burning it. thanks
<NYCplaya> I'm trying to set up my server as a hotspot but the tutorial doesn't say if I have to create hostapd-minimal.conf cause I searched for the file
<NYCplaya> and can't find it
<queenabc> its the gparted livecd
<Sazpaimon> how would I go about converting the installation ISO to a UEFI bootable USB stick?
<queenabc> make sure the usb is bootable I presume.
<myname_> Sazpaimon, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<queenabc> i did it a while ago and had to make the drive compatble with the boot fle first, otherwise he boot menu wouldnt read the thing
<Sazpaimon> myname_, does this apply for UEFI?
<Sazpaimon> remember UEFI doesn't work the same as BIOS
<queenabc> syntroPi: when i boot from the cd, I'm running those commands you told me?
<syntroPi> queenabc, either those or you just use the installed GParted partition editor from the "start" menu in the GUI
<myname_> Sazpaimon, sry idk much about the difference between EFI and UEFI. What r u tryin to do?
<Sazpaimon> myname_, UEFI and EFI are used interchangably
<syntroPi> queenabc, maybe you need to "startx" to launch gui. not sure
<Sazpaimon> UEFI is just a newer version of EFI and it's available on most motherboards
<queenabc> syntroPi: okay thanks. so either i run the commands "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M" or look for the gui with the partition editor
<myname_> Sazpaimon, then i think yes it will work.
<Ben64> queenabc: are you trying to erase your drive?
<queenabc> can i post a pastebin link? it of the commands i am supposed to run, i want to make sure the syntax is right
<queenabc> Ben64: yes
<queenabc> the boot drive needs to be formatted from ext4 to ntfs
<syntroPi> queenabc, just to make sure you understand correctly: you will wipe all data from your disk that way... so its gone after you do this !!!
<Ben64> queenabc: ok... well make sure sda is the one you want to kill
<queenabc> syntroPi: it
<Sazpaimon> myname_, for the windows USB installer it's just as easy as just copying the contents of the ISO to a fat32 formatted USB stick=
<Ben64> queenabc: you don't need to use dd to format a drive to ntfs
<queenabc> syntroPi: it's a new drive, nothing on it so now worries =D
<Sazpaimon> since the windows ISO contains the EFI directory and the proper files to boot
<queenabc> Ben64: what,....
<Ben64> queenabc: you can just format it...
<syntroPi> queenabc, ok fine just wanted to make sure
<queenabc> from where... can't do it while i'm in the disk
<Ben64> how are you in it? you said it was blank
<queenabc> Blank as in no files i need to back up
<SonikkuAmerica> Hi! Big problem, little time: My ~/.Xauthority disappeared during an update; how do I restore it?
<myname_> Sazpaimon, easier. you just select the iso (or even download thro the installer, tho ive never done that) and the disk you want to write to. sometimes it messes up and you gotta do it a couple times.
<queenabc> i need to format it to ntfs
<queenabc> syntroPi: like this? http://pastebin.com/y24UCGX4
<ozcanesen> i added third-party and property repositories but still i can't find 'steam' package on ubuntu 12.04 x64 ?
<Ben64> queenabc: oh ok, well you can do that with gparted, without using dd at all, that just will waste time
<Sazpaimon> myname_, the WUBI page says that it isnt compatible with UEFI
<queenabc> yeah i just created a live disk of that.
<queenabc> matte rof fact ill just run it now
<queenabc> THANKS EVERYONE
<SonikkuAmerica> Never mind, spotted it
<Sazpaimon> keep in mind all this talk about making the USB stick bootable and stuff doesn't apply to uefi
<Sazpaimon> uefi doesnt have any such thing as MBR and bootable partitions
<Sazpaimon> or at least, not the same way as bios does
<SrPx> What is the fastest command to find a file on the filesys?
<SrPx> Deeply*
<myname_> Sazpaimon, well when i take usb i created thro the installer i am able to boot it on my mac which and when i do it shows up as EFI. i really dont know tho. give it a try its a free app
<Sazpaimon> also, I think there may be a bug on the ubuntu site
<jrib> SrPx: try "locate"
<mgolisch> but that only works if you update its db regularly
<Sazpaimon> selecting 12.10 64 bit from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop takes me to http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=latest and clicking the "Not now, take me to the download" link takes me to the a page that downloads 32 bit LTS
<Sazpaimon> can anyone else replicate this?
<syntroPi> SrPx, "find /path/to/searchdir -type f -name '*filename*'"
<mgolisch> Sazpaimon: nope downloads the 64bit here
<Sazpaimon> strange
<Sazpaimon> it even happens to me in incognito so I know it isn't any extensions
<Dave77> is anybody using ubuntu with HDMI->DVI connector?
<genii-around> Sazpaimon: Downloads the 64 bit here as well
<syntroPi> Sazpaimon, nope it downs the x64
<Sazpaimon> wait it does work in incognito
<Sazpaimon> ok I figured it out, I had noscript blocking yahooapis.com
<Sazpaimon> carry on, nothing to see here
<syntroPi> Sazpaimon, yes incognito here too
<syntroPi> Dave77, HDMI -> HDMI with nvidia even works with sound here
<syntroPi> Dave77 DVI should be same without sound
<Dave77> what is the application called to configure the screen in ubuntu/linux called?   trying to see if ubuntu has overscan controls
<syntroPi> Dave77 if nvidia then try "nvidia-settings"
<Dave77> I got ATI..
<syntroPi> hmm maybe there is similar program there idk
<queenabc> syntroPi: why is the resoluton set to microscopic ant letters? i cant read S*^@
<genii-around> xrandr, resapplet  ...
<queenabc> I tried choosing a diff resoluion but nothing changes
<queenabc> using the GUI for gparted
<queenabc> does anyone have the gparted livecd gui setup memorized? and can just walk me thru "click this symbol, that symbol, etc"" dont get why the res won't change
<syntroPi> queenabc, ah maybe thats because of QT reading the resolution of your screen from edid interface: try "qtconfig-qt4" to change
<genii-around> queenabc: You can also try: ctrl-alt-<numpad + or - >
<queenabc> i have no idea if i typed it in correctly, but will try again
<syntroPi> queenabc, also you can try to use that dd cmd from tty1 (ctrl alt f1)
<genii-around> ( to cycle through available resolutions
<queenabc> yeah the zoom just messes it up worse
<queenabc> i just ctrl-alt-f1 and now i'm stuck at a screen that says
<queenabc> "xrandr: Failed to get size of gama for output default
<syntroPi> queenabc, also note that dd cmd will take some time since it overwrites your whole disk (depending on size it can take hours....)
<queenabc> I'm a 42" tv.. shall i switch to the 19"? lol
<queenabc> I'm on*
<genii-around> queenabc: xrandr can't work in tty1-tty6 only a terminal from inside X
<sultan_sulehiman> Salamalekum
<syntroPi> queenabc, thats the problem: your tv is over one meter and that qt4 reads that from edid parameters and makes fonts tiny
<queenabc> shit.
<queenabc> okay minor adjustments to be made. one sec
<syntroPi> queenabc, can you go to gui with ctr alt f2 or highter (maybe f7=?
<genii-around> alt-f7
<syntroPi> try all f keys
<fancyabum> Heyyy
<sultan_sulehiman> Hello gaylords
<unheeding> sultan_sulehiman: rule#1 DONT BE A DICK
<fanyabum> Ok sorry
<queenabc> ctrl-alt-f2 brought me to what looks like the cmd
<queenabc> i'm "user@debian:~$
<syntroPi> queenabc, ok do "ls -l /dev/sd*"
<queenabc> syntroPi: gives me 4 root disks looks like
<syntroPi> queenabc, which ones?
<syntroPi> queenabc, sda1-4
<syntroPi> maybe?
<queenabc> is this not typing?
<queenabc> oh there we go
<queenabc> */dev/sda
<queenabc> then sda1, sda2, and sda5
<rtc> hi, since upgrading some server from ubuntu 8 to ubuntu 12, I'm getting "svn: PROPFIND of '/repository/!svn/bc/1058': Could not read status line: SSL error: Decryption has failed. (https://servername)
<queenabc> apparetly the irc was taking the "/"as a command lol
<syntroPi> queenabc, thats your first hdd and the 1 2 and 5 are the partitions on it
<rtc> ie, the server with svn-dav-apache was upgraded
<queenabc> okay, so type "dd /dec/sda
<picca> on some irc clients you can escape / with a //
<picca> /dev/hda
<queenabc> not an option
<genii-around> queenabc: What are you trying to do with dd ?
<syntroPi> queenabc, if you want to wipe that first hdd you go like "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M" to erase all data and partitions from it. doesnt display anything and can take very long (hours). you can always stop it with "ctr c"
<queenabc> dont know, someone told me i need to run that command to format the ext4 drive to ntfs
<queenabc> syntroPi: ok on it now
<genii-around> queenabc: No, you don't need that
<syntroPi> genii-around, he tried to format with windows installer for some reason that wouldnt work
<syntroPi> genii-around, so that would make it factory new zeroed out
<genii-around> syntroPi: Just change partition type to 7 for ntfs, use mkntfs /dev/sda#   for it
<bunjee> please help me install this file - firefox-18.0.2.tar.bz2
<queenabc> alrght so first line of command was "sudo---zero"" then next line was "of --sda" then last line was "bs=1M" right?
<syntroPi> genii-around, not sure of win8 would eat that NTFS
<genii-around> syntroPi: If you want to reclaim entire drive then use partitoner to do that, make one big one, same process... type 7, mkntfs, etc
<syntroPi> queenabc, noo all on one line then enter
<queenabc> pressed enter after last line and now a new line is opened, with the underscore blinker rapidly.. i'm guessing it's going?
<queenabc> dammit
<syntroPi> queenabc, ctr D
<queenabc> i control C
<queenabc> same?
<syntroPi> kinda
<genii-around> queenabc: Not really but maybe it wiped out the mbr
<syntroPi> genii-around, well gui doesnt work on his box and parted maybe too complicated
<queenabc> alright did it in one line, pressed enter once, now new line opened
<queenabc> press enter again?
<syntroPi> genii-around, not sure how many bytes need to be wiped if it would be a gpt... but mbr the first megabytes should be enough
<genii-around> syntroPi: Yup
<trism> bunjee: firefox 18.0.2 is already in every supported release, might just need to: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade;
<braiam> might as well need to: sudo apt-get install firefox?
<syntroPi> queenabc, type one line                            sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M                         then hit ENTER
<queenabc> i did
<braiam> queenabc, http://askubuntu.com/questions/206773/how-to-completely-erase-hard-drive
<braiam> the secure way
<queenabc> now the blinker is sitting on the second line as if its waiting for the rest of the arguments
<genii-around> queenabc: No, it's just processing. Will return to prompt when done, but gives no progress indication
<queenabc> shit. okay ill just let it sit again
<genii-around> queenabc: If you do the ctrl-D it will background it
<braiam> crtl-z isn't it?
<bunjee> thank you trism!
<queenabc> well i'm on a live cd so no point in backgrounding the process,
<syntroPi> braiam, doesnt need secure since he will overwrite it with win8. no urandom or several turns wipe needed
<queenabc> and the gui is still super tiny syntroPi from what i saw when switching between the F keys
<syntroPi> queenabc, had same issue here: QT4 will read your screen resolution and size from EDID interface (HDMI or DVI maybe even VGA???) and use that for font size. those will be 3px on 42 TVs hahaha (bug or feature)???
<genii-around> braiam: Maybe, I don't use it that often....
<queenabc> but i switched to my 19" lol problemshould be averted yeah? but nada
<bunjee> happy valentines day people!!!
<queenabc> i'm sorry, 28" i think. not 19.. what the hell. i dont know
<syntroPi> queenabc, i had that issue with google earth. searched long time for solutions... then i just used "qtconfig-qt4" to set proper font size and there they were
<queenabc> now if i run that command in my cmd on wind7.. will it do the same.. just look for the right resolution?
<queenabc> on my laptop , that is
<syntroPi> queenabc, idk but i think they should restrict those settings to lower limit maybe 8px or so. then characters would be readable with magnifying glasses at least :p
<syntroPi> queenabc, qt is kde or programs using that gui library. there are some for windows too but it wont change your windows gui setting
<braiam> queenabc, win cmd allow you to change font type and size
<queenabc> yeah i tried getting my camera out but didnt work
<syntroPi> brb
<syntroPi> queenabc, btw is your hdd led flashing/lighting up?
<queenabc> no clue where that is. will have to look up the cases's manual. the power led is lit normally (blue) but there's a secondary light right next to it that's rectangular and red atm
<queenabc> it the fractal design arc midi
<syntroPi> queenabc, just to make sure your cmd is active and writing to it. no need for manual
<queenabc> the cmd is still blinking the cursor so should be good right now
<datsmoida> do you guys know how to test if multiple ips are working on my machine ?
<syntroPi> usually the hdd leds are red
<queenabc> ill just study my ccna for the moment until it clears up. will come back if anything changes
<syntroPi> queenabc, ok when its done you will have your normal prompt "user@debian:~$" or so
<queenabc> okay sweet
<queenabc> what exactly is this doing right now?
<queenabc> when i cancelled out before it gave me a reading of the records copied
<queenabc> gave me the size copied, the seconds it took, and the speed it did it in
<queenabc> i cancelle twice accidentally
<syntroPi> queenabc, it reads from /dev/zero (device that just provides zeroes) and writes those to your first hdd /dev/sda. so after it finished you have a "factory new" zeroed hdd
<queenabc> okay, and at what point to i set the filesystem to ntfs? or will this do that
<syntroPi> queenabc, nope you have blank disk after that. then windows installer will make new ntfs partition
<queenabc> sweet. thanks. wil return with results
<azizLIGHTS> i ran sudo apt-get update and im getting a lotta errors
<azizLIGHTS> 404 not found
<azizLIGHTS> i think my ubuntu is really old
<syntroPi> uname -a
<azizLIGHTS> Linux decepticon 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<angel> assault cube 1.10
<zykotick9> azizLIGHTS: "lsb_release -sc" might be helpful
<angel> hello
<azizLIGHTS> i literalyl just wanna install mc and do some file browsing
<azizLIGHTS> no update of my os
<azizLIGHTS> its intrepid
<zykotick9> azizLIGHTS: 1) unsupported versions aren't a good idea to use.  2) are you familiar with ranger?  i like it more then mc.
<zykotick9> azizLIGHTS: see "/msg ubottu eol" for some details
<azizLIGHTS> irealize this version is old, and i agree unsupported/old versions are not a good idea. however, this is just a skeleton computer that houses hard drives for me over a local network, a NAS, if you will. i dont connect it to the internet or intend to, just wanna get afile manager on here so i can do it more comfortably. and i havent seen ranger yet no. im willin to try it
<azizLIGHTS> how do i go about getting mc or ranger
<zykotick9> azizLIGHTS: see "/msg ubottu eol" for some details, i think it has some quasi-repo you can use (that's intended for updates... but hopefully you can use it)
<azizLIGHTS> if that doesnt work? i have to compile source?
<braiam> or look for a shady binary somewhere...
<zykotick9> azizLIGHTS: well, by "real" advice would be fresh install a supported version ;)
<zykotick9> s/by/my/
<azizLIGHTS> thats my next step heh. first im trying to consolidate hdds, then wipe, then upgrade
<zykotick9> azizLIGHTS: upgrade from intrepid.  good luck with that.
<azizLIGHTS> er, by upgrade, i mean fresh install
<azizLIGHTS> bad choice of words
<braiam> you can too mount the hdd on another pc and make your movements there
<braiam> I think is more easy then waste hours looking for a way with your current os
<azizLIGHTS> lol
<azizLIGHTS> yeah i guess
<braiam> just trying to being practical ;)
<azizLIGHTS> yeah you make sense, i dunno why i didnt think of that
<queenabc> syntroPi: you there?
<queenabc> It worked, thanks, everyone
<braiam> !cookies syntroPi
<zZeus> Hey good people, so I read that Steam is finally being distributed on the Ubuntu Software Center
<zZeus> And I'm greeted with this button http://snag.gy/z3OAZ.jpg
<DoWhileGeek> zZeus:  lul
<sonOfRa> zZeus, I can confirm that, saw that too today. It takes you to launchpad signup
<zZeus> Why the hate though
<zZeus> Anyway to work around it?
<sonOfRa> I downloaded the latest deb...
<sonOfRa> worked just fine :)
<zZeus> Is there a 64-bit deb package in Steam's site?
<analtoy> hello !
<sonOfRa> sadly, no :/
<braiam> free = buy...
<zZeus> braiam, if you mean that it's a textual glitch: it's not. It takes you a sign up page and stuff
<jrib> zZeus: what's the problem?
<zZeus> http://snag.gy/z3OAZ.jpg
<zZeus> This
<braiam> nah, I was just loling at the text in the left that said "free"
<jrib> zZeus: yes, what's the problem?
<zZeus> That's the problem, I want to install it via the USC
<jrib> zZeus: what happens when you click "buy"?
<zZeus> I'm taken to ubuntu.com or something that looks like it to sign up
<zZeus> Like I have to pay for it
<zZeus> Currently, the problem is finding the Steam 64-bit debian package so I can install it manually though
<kunji> zZeus: Hmm, that's weird, it says free
<kostkon> zZeus, it's free, but you need to have an ubuntu one account to install it
<jrib> zZeus: you can use apt if you want to install the "steam" package
<jrib> zZeus: but yes, I think it's just setup to be setup with your ubuntu one account (it's free)
<zZeus> jrib, that's odd
<kunji> Is that 13.04?  I don't think support for that has started in this channel yet.
<lonewulf85> Hey is any one familiar with testout.com?
<zZeus> Xubuntu 12.10
<braiam> instead buy, it could use another term to describe the process, it will confuse users
<kunji> zZeus: Hmm, oh, I see, it's in the software center
<zZeus> Yes, http://snag.gy/z3OAZ.jpg
<kunji> jrib: I don't see a steam package via apt though
<zZeus> apt-get install steam doesn't work
<lonewulf85> Anyone please testout.com?
#ubuntu 2013-02-15
<kunji> lonewulf85: What about it?
<lonewulf85> kunji: Is there anyway to do the labsims from that site using ubuntu or is there no way to work around the silverlight BS
<jrib> zZeus, kunji: oh, I guess that's only available through steam's apt repository.  I wonder where software-center gets its steam from...
<braiam> the canonical patner repo, no?
<kunji> lonewulf85: Oh, depends.  Moonlight does some of the things Silverlight does, but it does not support the latest functionality, so it depends what features of Silverlight they're using.  If Moonlight doesn't work than you'll probably have to use Windows.
<jrib> braiam: I think software-center does something funky with adding repositories for some of the proprietary apps there, not sure
<lonewulf85> kunji: Damn I was afraid of that lol oh well that is what VMware is good for right.
<braiam> in lp there are all the debs althrough
<kunji> lonewulf85:  yep
<jrib> braiam, kunji, zZeus: right I just installed it and software-center added a ppa (private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_steam64_ubuntu.list) and then I have steam64 in apt...
<lonewulf85> kunji; Thanks is there any issue I may be able to help you with?
<cf16> yes
<Sazpaimon> okay, I have ubuntu installed and booting, but it won't boot unless I disable secure boot
<kunji> lonewulf85: Nah, I'm good to go, thanks though
<braiam> ha! is called steamy
<zZeus> jrib: great, so I guess I can just manually add that ppa myself?
<Sazpaimon> if I enable secure boot, my bios tells me that I have an invalid signature and then boots windows instead
<syntroPi> zZeus, maybe it gets it from http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb like described here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<lonewulf85> kunji: No prob I just figure that if people would stop to help someone after they have helped them then the world would be a better place LOL
<jrib> zZeus: that won't work probably since these private ppas require authentication.  Either click buy and log in with your ubuntu one account, just use the .deb from valve, or use valve's steam repository
<mirak> i don't understand why lirc now believe my remote is vista_mce instead of usbmce
<kunji> Sazpaimon: You would need to use the EFI install method stuffs I think to use it with secure boot on, but personally I don't think secure boot is worth the hassle just at the moment
<Sazpaimon> kunji, I booted with EFI
<Noorideen> where is queen?
<zZeus> I'll just go get the deb package from the Steam site then, thanks for the help guys.
<Sazpaimon> I copied the ISO contents to a FAT32 USB stick, and renamed grubx64.efi to bootx64.efi (the usb stick would not boot otherwise), disabled secure boot, and installed ubuntu
<Sazpaimon> then when I re-enable secure boot, ubuntu won't boot
<syntroPi> Sazpaimon, idk but i think there are keys in your bios for the bootloader. one is from M$ and afaik there is a bootloader for linux signed with M$ key. idk the name though
<syntroPi> s/bios/uefi firmware/g
<lonewulf85> Sazpaimon: Are you referring to UEFI?
<Sazpaimon> lonewulf85, yes
<kunji> Sazpaimon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting  This might help
<Sazpaimon> kunji, I dont see anything about secure boot here
<Sazpaimon> like I said, ubuntu is booting fine from UEFI, but only if secure boot is enabled
<lonewulf85> Sazpaimon: From my understanding of the UEFI (Unified Extesable Firmware Interface) is that when secureboot is enabled inorder for the os to boot it has to be signed by Micro$oft.
<Sazpaimon> lonewulf85, yeah, and ubuntu 12.10 has that taken care of, or so I've read
<Noorideen> how can i install ubuntu but i want to keep my windows?
<kunji> Sazpaimon: Ubuntu 12.10 will use Intel's efilinux as UEFI bootloader in order to comply with Microsoft's UEFI Secure Boot.
<Sazpaimon> kunji, yeah, that doesn't tell me why it isn't working when secure boot is enabled
<kunji> Sazpaimon: how about that?  Or are you on 12.04, which I don't think does it yet
<lonewulf85> Sazpaimon: I am not familiar enough with 12.10 I use 12.04 my laptop that has UEFI is running windows 7 it came with winblows 8
<Sazpaimon> kunji, 1. 12.04.2 does indeed support secure boot, and 2. (1) is irrelevant because I'm using 12.10
<syntroPi> Sazpaimon, http://falstaff.agner.ch/2012/12/12/secure-boot-implementation-of-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal/     and https://github.com/mjg59/shim
<lonewulf85> Sazpaimon: If 12.04.2 supports secure boot why not use that 12.10 has kernel issues anyway and 12.04 is an LTS that will be supported until 2017.
<Sazpaimon> because I already installed 12.10
<Sazpaimon> I'd like to keep it that way
<kunji> Sazpaimon: This has some of the technical details https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-June/035445.html
<Sazpaimon> do I really need to get into the technicals on ubuntu's secure boot method in order to get it to work?
<Sazpaimon> shouldn't it "just work"?
<lonewulf85> Sazpaimon: Oh I see I would help if I could but I have not tried 12.10 as when I installed it on my little Acer netbook it crashed, that is why I installed 12.04 :)
<kunji> Sazpaimon: I'm not sure, I don't own a machine using it to play with.
<lonewulf85> Well I am leaving to use VMWare so I can do school work talk to you guys later.
<kunji> Sazpaimon: But either way, the details might help you figure out what's up with it.
<braiam> Sazpaimon, the intalation usb booted normal with secure boot enabled?
<Sazpaimon> braiam, no, the bootx64.efi included in the ISO just gave me a black screen when I copied it to the USB
<Sazpaimon> I had to rename grubx64.efi to bootx64.efi and disable secure boot to get it to install
<braiam> maybe you shouldn't disable secure boot while installing
<Sazpaimon> grubx64.efi wouldn't load with secure boot enabled
<braiam> what version/flavor you used?
<Sazpaimon> braiam, 12.10 x64
<Sazpaimon> if I install with secure boot disabled, does it install an unsigned version of grubx64.efi?
<braiam> try using boot-repair
<Sazpaimon> will do, brb
<Dave77> why no more flash after 11.2?
<unheeding> because adobe is jerks
<unheeding> also flash is dying
<dr_willis> 11.2?  and flash works on 12.10 here
<unheeding> youtube is switching to html5
<dr_willis> theres guides out of fixing broken flash
<dr_willis> google-chrome has its builtin flash
<mike304> sup everyone
<braiam> chromium too
<mike304> Can anyone help me out with something?
<braiam> !ask mike304
<dr_willis> last i looked chromium dident use goigle-chromes built in flash
<Da_money125> I need help running steam :/
<dr_willis> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Da_money125> ok
<mike304> I am having graphical issue
<mike304> http://postimage.org/image/4tyqgggdh/
<mike304> How can i solve this issue/
<mike304> ?
<braiam> that looks like a broke monitor
<dr_willis> what chipset. what driver. is it a dual gpu system?
<mike304> PROCESSOR: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7250 @ 2.00GHz 2.00GHz
<mike304> RAM: 4GB RAM
<mike304> x64
<mike304> GRAPHICS: NVIDIA Quadro NVS 130M
<zykotick9> braiam: to send factoids to users you need to use | for in channel, like "!ask | braiam".  or use > to send via PM, like "!ask > braiam"
<mike304> No screen is not broken
<braiam> I'm used to kubot -.-
<Noorideen> good night
<sencha> Does the ubuntu 12.04 install disk come with a memory test on boot?
<sencha> I forget.
<syntroPi> n8
<iknofailfu> mike304, looks like hardware problem anyways
<mike304> but windows work just fine
<mike304> i am chatting from window 7
<syntroPi> sencha, yes press f2 at bootup and select memtest 86+
<iknofailfu> than it is driver-related i suspect
<eN_Joy> what is the equivalent ufw syntax to "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE"? thanks
<mike304> how can i fix the problem
<mike304> in a minute or so it hangs up
<iknofailfu> mike304, does ctrl+alt+f1 show framebuffer console fine?
<sencha> syntroPi, okay, thanks man :)
<thunkee> mike304:  have you installed nvidia binary drivers?
<mike304> i cannot access anything
<mike304> since after statup the system hangs up in 1-2 minutes
<iknofailfu> is it still available over the network?
<mike304> i am using usb boot
<mike304> for now
<Kazii> Hi, can you block a public IP address from accessing an internet facing Ubuntu CLI Server ?
<NYC> i know hostapd can be used to create a hotspot but can this be done manually?
<NYC> with jus the iwconfig commands?
<iknofailfu> well it is hard to guess, in order to fix some problem u need to provide more information related to the case
<mike304> the situation is hard to describe
<dr_willis> Kazii:  a cli server? yiu mean a  ssh server?
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<mike304> if i can access the console, what should i do?
<dr_willis> mike304: so a live usb works fine? no crashing?
<mike304> nope
<iknofailfu> mike304, if i were u in that case and i had access to console i would take /var/log/kern.log /var/log/dmesg.log
<Kazii> dr_willis I mean the server has no iterface its just a command interface, the server is a web server for example
<NYC> good looks ubottu
<iknofailfu> and would try to figure out if it really crashes setting up network setting in order to try to reach it over network after it locks
<dr_willis> Kazii:  ssh in. use the firewall tools to block what you want.
<mike304> its mainly when i press the ubuntu start orb
<iknofailfu> mike304, i suggest to start from ctrl+alt+backspace or ctrl+alt+f#
<mike304> ok i go try it out
<mike304> thanks
<mike304> brb
<Kazii> Anyone every used Zentyal ?
<braiam> Kazii, please state your question, if anyone knows the answer you will get it
<Jayneil> Is there a site where I can get the stock Ubuntu shipped kernel(pre-compiled).. ? Currently only the ubuntu mainline kernels are available which don't contain all the patches from ubuntu..
<Jayneil> Or the only possible way is to download the entire ubuntu kernel source and build it..?
<Pici> Jayneil: packages.ubuntu.com or via https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<Pici> Jayneil: Assuming you want the .debs
<Kazii> Ok im running a Zentyal gateway 3.x, behind it i have a reverse proxy, the gateway forwards all port 80 to my reverse proxy, in packet filters however i have blocked all access from external networks to the gateway and external to the internal network for a specific public ip address, the ip address is still reaching the reverse proxy however. Everything is running Ubuntu Server edition
<julian-delphiki> Kazii, what's the problem?
<julian-delphiki> Kazii, and what are you using for a reverse proxy
<Kazii> julian-delphiki Pound
<Kazii> julian-delphiki Wich means nothing if the gateway stops the traffic there.
<rosco_y> I'm thinking of tearing down my openSUSE and rebuilding in Ubuntu--does anyone know if MonoDevelop works in v12.10?
<Kazii> julian-delphiki The point is Zentyal is not blocking the public IP … despite the packet filter being configured to do so.
<rosco_y> or would I be better of going back to an earlier version?
<Jayneil> Pici: Thanks. packages.ubuntu.com contains all the deb files. I want the kernel that ships with 12.04.. In the kernel section, there are a lot of files related to the kernel.. Do, I have to download and install all of them or just the generic kernel image?
<julian-delphiki> Kazii, and what are you using for a packet filter?
<Kazii> julian-delphiki Zentyal champ
<Pici> Jayneil: you'd just want the generic kernel image. The sources themselves build a bunch of deb packages, for different architecutres and whatnot, pick the one that fits you
<julian-delphiki> oh. I can
<julian-delphiki> Kazii, oh, i can't say that I've ever used that :S
<Kazii> julian-delphiki Thanks anyway :)
<julian-delphiki> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<julian-delphiki> Kazii, ^^
<mike304> is this the same chat for ubuntu?
<julian-delphiki> Kazii, there is also a #zentyal
<Jayneil> I am using the Beaglebone with Ubuntu 12.10 and it is crashing the whole system due to a usb hub bug.. http://pastebin.com/bNmwNXXF
<Jayneil> Any suggestions on how to solve it?
<Kazii> julian-delphiki Seen you jump in and out even :) heh
<Kazii> julian-delphiki Its a little quiet over there though
<julian-delphiki> Kazii, just seeing if it existed :)  Most people would probably suggest other software than what you're doing to achieve the same result.
<julian-delphiki> Kazii, what you're attempting to accomplish is allow / forward port 80 traffic from a certain IP, yeah?
<Jayneil> Pici: While installing a mainline ubuntu kernel(3.7.8  for example on 64 bit machine), I download 4 deb files and installed them.. But while using the packages.ubuntu.com, I just download the generic kernel.. Is that ok? Or I still have to download some other files..?
<mike304> back
<Pici> Jayneil: Which files did you download before?
<antarus> Anyone familiar with how bluetooth works, in terms of the 'bluetooth' group?
<antarus> I thought stuff used polkit these days
<mike304> kk so it works, but when i click ubuntu orb it starts to get buggy
<julian-delphiki> Kazii, what you're attempting to accomplish is allow / forward port 80 traffic from a certain IP, yeah?
<antarus> but I have folks complaining about how gnome-bluetooth is not working for them until tey add themselves to this group
<antarus> (I can add them to the bluetooth group easily enough, just unsure what is 'right')
<rosco_y> Is the 12.10 Desktop Ubuntu pretty solid, or would someone recommend I install the 12.4 version?
<julian-delphiki> rosco_y, 12.10 is fine for a desktop release.
<MattLinux> can anyone help me :(
<rosco_y> julian-delphiki: ty.  I'm looking forward to a good experience (wish me luck, pls)
<Jayneil> Pici: From this link http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.7.8-raring/, I downloaded  the three files with amd64 extension and with _all extension..
<MattLinux> trying to install a theme i tried .themes by drap n dropping it but nothing works
<syntroPi> rosco_y, on my gt240 the Xorg on 12.10 works better with vdpau/adobe flash idk why
<Sazpaimon> so I ran boot-repair, and now it seems to freeze whilst trying to load shimx64.efi
<Jayneil> Pici: linux-headers-3.7.8-030708-generic_3.7.8-030708.201302141605_amd64.deb, linux-headers-3.7.8-030708_3.7.8-030708.201302141605_all.deb, linux-image-3.7.8-030708-generic_3.7.8-030708.201302141605_amd64.deb, linux-image-extra-3.7.8-030708-generic_3.7.8-030708.201302141605_amd64.deb
<calum_87> can anyone help me out: trying to access the django irc , say i need to identify but im not getting an email sent to me to confirm
<Pici> calum_87: You'd need to ask in #freenode if you're having issues registering, they run this IRC network
<Kazii> julian-delphiki actually its allow / forward port 80 traffic from ALL EXTERAL with EXCEPTION of a certain IP
<Pici> Jayneil: One sec.
<calum_87> thanks pici
<craigbass1976> So I made a tar file today before I wiped a drive.  I checked the tar file, and it seemed about the right size for what I was grabbing. Turns out everything was relative, so after I'd wiped the drive and went to look at the tar file, it was virtually nonexistent.  I'm currently running foremost and it seems that I am getting many jpg files.  Is this the way to go?  Are these the filenames they had before the wipe?
<mike304> can someone help me? My graphics get buggy when i hover or click on ubuntu start orb
<braiam> Kazii, I'm not sure about zental, but the order in which you add the rules affect the outcome
<Pici> Jayneil: I find it much easier to navigat launchpad's builds than packages.u.c,  The latest 12.04 (2.x series) kernel builds for amd64 are here: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa/+build/4282529
<iknofailfu> mike304, did u take those logs and checked if system really crashes over setting network settings before it happens?
<craigbass1976> I'm also wondering because the combined sum of the filesizes I'm getting now is already a gig more than the total of the tar was.
<kunji> mike304: In that case I would probably recommend that you use Lubuntu or Xubuntu instead.  You could also try installing proprietary graphics drivers though.
<mike304> i cannot change the brightness so it might mean i should install a driver first
<Pici> Jayneil: Just click on the version, then the link for the architecture you want from this page to get there: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<braiam> or uninstall them if you have instaled
<mike304> i just booted into ubuntu for first time
<kunji> mike304: I'm not sure how related the brightness is
<mike304> didn't get time to look at settings
<Kyril> Hey guys, where can I find the checksum of Ubuntu ISOs?
<dr_willis> theres sme    foo.md5 file on the ftp servers i recall
<kiyoura> Kyril, if you already have it downloaded you could md5_sum your self, too
<Pici> Kyril: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Sazpaimon> ok so it's gotten to the point where it will lock up unless I disable secure boot
<ricky310711> sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppp
<ricky310711> anyone got channels?
<Sazpaimon> anyone have any idea why? boot-repair installed shimx64.efi in the EFI system partition
<Sazpaimon> I guess that's what's freezing?
<zykotick9> !md5sums > Pici save some typing/pasting for next time perhaps?
<ubottu> Pici, please see my private message
<lb27> what's the ubuntu steam channel?
<braiam> Sazpaimon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#SecureBoot
<zykotick9> !steam | lb27
<ubottu> lb27: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<lb27> thanks zykotick9
<Sazpaimon> braiam, I guess you're referring to the "not fully reliable" bit
<braiam> exactly
<Sazpaimon> yeah, well that sucks
<Sazpaimon> I hope it gets fixed soon
<braiam> looks that linux will get their own key, I read in an article last week
<Sazpaimon> has 13.04 reached freeze state yet?
<Sazpaimon> if not, hopefully it'll be included there
<braiam> Sazpaimon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<Sazpaimon> yeah just checked it
<Sazpaimon> so it has about a month before it's frozen
<Pinkamena_D> i have a terminal session (ctrl+alt+f1) up with irssi and its frozen, is their a hotkey to kill the process in a terminal?
<Sazpaimon> on the bright side, boot-repair at least fixed grub2 to have windows on it
<zykotick9> Pinkamena_D: ctrl+c usually
<Pinkamena_D> no luck
<zykotick9> Pinkamena_D: use kill/killall from another terminal then, would be my recommendation
<Pinkamena_D> what is the command to list pid again>
<braiam> ps ax
<dr_willis> Pinkamena_D: thats the  'console'  switch to another console and use the kill or killall command  us one way
<Pinkamena_D> ps
<Pinkamena_D> ok
<aPpYe> I have been perusing google for this... I have enjoyed building my own desktop for years, starting from a cli-only system using arch, debian, many others.  Can I do the same with ubuntu?  I have installed the server version in a VM and it seems like it would work pretty well.  The installation experience was definitely familiar.
<aPpYe> Is a server installation with nothing selected during the tasksel part of the install the same as a desktop install, just without X and whatever desktop and apps come with *buntu?  Does a barebones server install have a bunch of daemons running by default that would not be there on a desktop install?
<dr_willis> pa ax | grep pattern
<zykotick9> !mini | aPpYe
<ubottu> aPpYe: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<aPpYe> zykotick9, so this is the better way to go then?
<zykotick9> aPpYe: i wouldn't say "better" but certainly has a lot more options then server
<rosco_y> I've just burned my ubuntu images, does anyone recommend gnome over kde, or vice-versa?
<HelloWorld321> how do I find out how much ram I have?
<dr_willis> theres not a lot of differances between a desktop and server install.. orher then the desktop gui  these days
<zykotick9> HelloWorld321: from terminal "free"
<Pinkamena_D> i killed it but still no luck. irssi has the blinking cursor but no keys respond...oh well i can restart i was just curious.
<rosco_y> (if that's not too much of an opening for trivial arguments)
<HelloWorld321> tx zykotick9
<zykotick9> HelloWorld321: "free -m" to see in MB
<dr_willis> rosco_y: install both desktops and swithh at the login screen  to test them both
<Jayneil> Pici: Got it! Thanks a lot! :)
<aPpYe> zykotick9, okay, I will check it out then.  generally, my way of doing things is go populate a text file with the packages I want, then, after the minimal installation is done, run 'apt-get install $(cat /path/to/file)
<lb27> rosco_y: why not xfce?
<ClientAlive> Is there anything that will allow a remote session team work session - where there will be two cursors (one for each person) that they can control independently and you can have more than one active window at the same time?
<john321> misouri meeting tonight
<ClientAlive> team viewer does not seem to do this (unfortunately)
<zykotick9> aPpYe: i do a similar thing, just in sh script form ;)
<rosco_y> ty dr_willis, does that somehow contaminate the system to have unused desktop managers, or are the unused ones completely out of the picture?
<dr_willis> aPpYe: why are you bothering? you that short of hd space!
<dr_willis> rosco_y:  no
<dr_willis> i got all the main desktops installed
<zykotick9> dr_willis: are you serious?  cruft.  why install what canonical wants?  aPpYe
<aPpYe> dr_willis, no, just like to have a simpler desktop system.  I have not really used ubuntu for quite some time and wanted to try my hand at building a minimal system.
<rosco_y> lb27: excellent point...I used to like x windows when I was in school.  Can you still customize the desktop with X-Window type programs?
<Pici> zykotick9: re: hashes, I actually copy and pasted it out of the factoid myself.  I'm weird like that.
<zykotick9> Pici: interesting ;)
<dr_willis> aPpYe:  id just do a normal install. then install  whatever window manager you want to use.
<zykotick9> Pici: that's probably a friendlier way actually.
<aPpYe> dr_willis, bah!  no way!
<dr_willis> i dont see much point in spending literally hours and hours trying to get a minimal system.
<rosco_y> well, that's it.  I've backed up and I'm ready to reformat/reinstall.  (I thought I was done with this when I threw windows away---but this feels happier somehow....)
<dr_willis> if i want minimal, id use tiny core linux. ;)
<rosco_y> bye peoples, hope to see you soon :)
<aPpYe> dr_willis, not hours and hours... I have already done that.  I would think it would go pretty well.  And actually, I am going to build my own KDE system. so not really minimal, just with my own selection of packages.
<john321> how do you get to #ubuntu-us-mo
<aPpYe> meaning, I already have my package selections, and wanted to try plugging it into ubuntu instead of debian/sid/gentoo/arch/etc
<dr_willis> if you want a light kde. check out that qt-razer or was it qt-razor project
<aPpYe> razorqt
<aPpYe> nah.
<aPpYe> not really about being super light, just about playing with linux in general.
<dr_willis> I got my raspberry pi to play with. ;)
<greg__> How do I connect to a windows network share from 12.04?
<dr_willis> the file manager should be able to browse/see/connect to shares.
<greg__> I don't see them.
<dr_willis> or use the file manager  hit ctrl-l to show address bar. and type in the address/server/sharenae
<dr_willis> ie:  smb://servername/sharename
<dr_willis> or smb://192.168.1.100/sharename  (for example)
<dr_willis> or try the connect to server.... menu item
<greg__> I can't find the connect to server thing.
<greg__> Where do I find that?
<dr_willis> you can also mount shares by hand.
<dr_willis> its in the menus..  somewhere i recall
<dr_willis> im on my phone. :) so cant look for you
<dr_willis> bbl.
<Mmmonkeys> Hey guys.
<Mmmonkeys> I'm installing Ubuntu on my netbook for fun. Do I want to Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security and/or use LVM with the new Ubuntu installation?
<Mmmonkeys> I have no idea what either mean. The netbook I'm installing Ubuntu on is very low spec.
<num7> hi, when i ping "domain.com" i can transmit any packages. But i the webbrowser i can access this page. Why?
<Pici> Mmmonkeys: Probably not then.
<Mmmonkeys> Okay, thanks.
<lb27> Mmmonkeys: are you concerned about privacy?
<Mmmonkeys> Not really.
<Mmmonkeys> Not on that laptop I'm not.
<Mmmonkeys> I'm no one important either.
<lb27> Mmmonkeys: That's what they want you to think.
<num7> hi, when i ping "domain.com" i can't transmit any packages. But i the webbrowser i can access this page. Why?
<Mmmonkeys> Umm, alright lb27 .
<Pici> num7: Its possible that icmp packets are being filtered for you
<num7> Pici: hm, it's only on this page...
<Pici> num7: Okay, then that whoever controls that domain is blocking icmp packets.
<ulkesh> num7: that domain may not allow ICMP requests
<num7> Pici: ulkesh : so is there any software on the server of this domain installed who blocks this ICMP packtes?
<Pici> num7: essentially.
<deadmund> what is a .bat file?
<ulkesh> num7: It could be any number of things blocking it along the network path...i cannot ping it either, btw
<LundyByte> windows batch file ?
<Pici> deadmund: typicall the extension referrs to a batch file for windows.
<deadmund> Pici: indeed... thanks
<num7> Pici: ulkesh Pici: is this any kind of protection? but pinging a page is harmless i thought.
<Pici> num7: I've heard of blocking it in some cases, but theres really no harm in leaving it open either.
<ulkesh> num7: it's a method of security-through-obfuscation...pinging is an easy way to know a computer exists on an IP...turning it off means potential hackers would have to portscan/etc...i agree with Pici that it's usually not a big deal
<adam_> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu, and I really need some help managing files. Am I in the right place?
<jrib> adam_: yes, just ask your question
<Pici> adam_: you are, whats up?
<Dread_> ji
<num7> Pici:ulkesh: maybe Dinal of Service? with bots.
<Dread_> hi i need simple help
<Dread_> i installed the link via Steam and it restarted my computer and all that good stuff, but i dont know how to open it or whatever
<Dread_> i need to do this
<Dread_> Install the Linux version of Steam and access all of the same features you use on your PC or Mac.
<needhelp_> hello
<Dread_> hi
<adam_> Thanks. I was working on a file in LibreOffice yesterday. Now looking in its folder, I see that  myfile.docx hasn't adopted any of the changes. However there are several zip files called "[myfile].docx (Case Conflict 1)" up to "...Case Conflict 4".  Are my changes saved in these? How do I get at the final version?
<needhelp_> do you think you can help me with something...
<Dread_> i need help with this
<Dread_> Install the Linux version of Steam and access all of the same features you use on your PC or Mac.
<needhelp_> thats what i was doing today
<needhelp_> were you trying to get tf2 on linux?
<Dread_> trying to get the Tux?
<needhelp_> lol ya
<Dread_> yes
<Dread_> :D
<Tux> hi
<Dread_> aoth 9jyuqw9p45y
<Dread_> Tux
<Dread_> why are you not in my backpack
<Tux> yes I got the hat
<Dread_> can you add me on Steam?
<Dread_> DoC|Dreadnaught
<needhelp_> i did that but it said i needed more memory to download tf2 on ubantu
<aPpYe> okay, running the minimal install ... kernel selection ... linun-generic, linux-image-generic, linux-signed-generic linux-signed-image-generic?
<Dread_> Tux add me http://steamcommunity.com/id/dreadnaughtdanger/
<Dread_> or someone taht can help
<adam_> Anyone have help for me?
<needhelp_> does anyone here know how to uninstall ubuntu
<Tux> Dread_, what graphics card are you using?
<needhelp_> does anyone here know how to uninstall ubuntu
<Dread_> but can you add me on steam it would be wasier to talk
<Tux> i prefer IRC
<fwilson> !repeat needhelp_
<fwilson> !repeat | needhelp_
<ubottu> needhelp_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dread_> i forgot how to check my car
<Dread_> card*
<needhelp_> ugh this is useless
<Dread_> Tux, how i chrck my card?
<Dread_> checK*
<Tux> Well, did you install an external graphics card?
<adam_> Anybody know how to deal with "Case Conflict" zip files?
<ulkesh> Dread_: in terminal, maybe try this:  lspci |grep -i vga
<Dread_> man, Tux can you please add me on steam i cant concentrate with all this spam from people joining and leaving
<Tux> fine
<Tux> sent
<Tux> I'm debianite
<Tux> I'm not in ubuntu atm
<Tux> and I do need to go
<Dread_> says your offline?
<Tux> yes, I'm offline.
<Tux> Tomorrow
<Tux> night.
<Dread_> but you just sent a request
<Dread_> night
<Dread_> thanks for helping
<Dread_> wait Tux!
<Dread_> nvm ill tell you later
<tomreyn> aPpYe: linux-generic should be fine
<mike304> guys which option should i pick?
<mike304> http://postimage.org/image/n1t9sh6ud/
<mike304> my video card is NVIDIA QUADRO NVS 130M
<LundyByte> hi folks, iv installed cinnamon for ubuntu... but im just wondering is there anyway of putting like Widgets onto my desktop? im wanting a nice clock on it ... and few other things
<acer_> what is the best solution for downloading mp3s from iPod ?
<tomreyn> mike304: be aware that addressing people in the channel with "guys" rules out any women.
<tomreyn> mike304: do you want to try a version which is not neccessarily stable?
<tomreyn> mike304: also, do you prefer free software over proprietary software, and are, in turn, happy to live with much decreased performance (but easier upgrades)?
<adam_> Hi. Dropbox changed my docx into a zip of xml files. How do I get the docx back?
<tomreyn> adam_: ask the company running dropbox if they did something unexpected to your files. this channel is about ubuntu support but dropbox is not part of ubuntu.
<adam_> tomreyn: thanks
<acer_> what is the best solution for downloading mp3s from iPod? Banshee, Amarok or gtkpod.
<tomreyn> welcome
<minuseven> Hello, can somebody help me with some issues I have been having?
<tomreyn> !ask | minuseven
<ubottu> minuseven: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<minuseven> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> minuseven: the bottom line is: i'm happy to help, if i can, but this depends on the question you actually have, so shoot
<aaa801> Ive just moved my minecraft server from windows onto linux, its not liking the unicode chars that it uses for colour codes, any way around this �' (0xFFFD) special characters are not allowed
<aaa801> in "<string>", position 808
<adam_> @tomreyn I figured it out. Looks like Ubuntu thought that "filename.docx (Case Conflict 4)" was a zip file, but when I put the docx extension at the end, it opened fine. Thanks for your response!
<tomreyn> adam_: glad you figured it out
<tomreyn> aaa801: minecraft is not an ubuntu package, and this error seems to be coming from minecraft. so that's out of scope here.
<aaa801> its because it uses a unicode char, and the error doesnt happen on win =/
<minuseven> Tomreyn, I installed ubuntu to install Steam and get a new item in Team Fortress 2, but only learned what Dual Booting is after installing Ubuntu. Is there a safe way to uninstall Ubuntu or switch to Vista even after installing?
<tomreyn> aaa801: try to get in touch with a minecraft community, i get there will be some people who are into it on the irc.quakenet.org IRC network
<neil> why does fdisk default to not using the first sector for the first partition?
<tomreyn> minuseven: you don't uninstall your main operating system, you simply replace it by another when you need to.
<LundyByte> anyone?
<zykotick9> neil: stop using fdisk... it's not a good option.  to answer you question - i have no idea. ;)
<minuseven> I don't understand
<tomreyn> minuseven: if you'Re fine with using ubuntu as your main operating system, then you can still run windows applications using wine, playonlinux, and, most conveniently, by running windows in a virtual machine using virtualbox.
<tomreyn> !details | LundyByte
<ubottu> LundyByte: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<minuseven> Alright, but if I want to stop using Ubuntu, what do I do? I just wanted to try it out and also get that item in TF2, but I don't know what to do now that I'm done with it.
<tomreyn> minuseven: basically, are you happy to keep ubuntu if you will still be able to run applications on windows?
<zykotick9> neil: i'm not sure if ubuntu's man page for fdisk is the same, but debian includes the tidbit "fdisk is a buggy program that does fuzzy things"  and to "Try them in the order cfdisk, fdisk, sfdisk." but parted/gparted is probably your best modern option.
<tomreyn> minuseven: okay, you want to go back to windows, i hadn't spotted your reply, yet
<tomreyn> minuseven: then just reinstall windows
<minuseven> Ubuntu seems to lag quite a bit for me, and it seems to have a bit of a learning curve. I would prefer to go back to Vista, but if this problem isn't fixable, I'll just stick with it for now.
<neil> zykotick9, ok I will.
<minuseven> I don't have a spare copy of windows. It came preinstalled on here.
<minuseven> Are my documents from Windows still on here?
<tomreyn> minuseven: that's not a support issue the ubuntu support channel can help with
<topper4125> Having a problem with my Wifi, if the computer sits idle for a short time (Less than 5 mins) the wifi will become completely unresponsive, I can see that the laptop is still connected to the router via my PC, but *Nothing* works, IRC, Web Browser, ubuntu Update etc. I end up having to close all programs, shut down the Wifi on the laptop for a few and reconnecting. this started happening about a week ago... using 12.04.1 LTS any ideas?
<minuseven> So I'm stuck on Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> minuseven: let's make sure what you did there, before jumping to possibly wrong conclusions. how did you install ubuntu?
<su-joc> having some issue adding the ppa for ngnix. Used add-apt-repository ppa: with success. added the source.lsit entries as well per doc. Is there something I'm missing?
<minuseven> I downloaded the installer off of the ubuntu site. I installed it (it took about 15 minutes, in case that helps) and then it told me to reboot. I rebooted it and it hopped right into ubuntu.
<tomreyn> topper4125: please install all available updates, you should be on 12.04.2 when you're done.
<topper4125> tomreyn, k, I'll try it... thanks
<tomreyn> topper4125: if the problems remain after that, look into upgrading your firmware as well as intopower saving issues.
<tomreyn> su-joc: how do you know it did not work?
<su-joc> tomreyn: after update/upgrade --show-upgraded ngnix not found :-(
<minuseven> Oh, and the installer was 'wubi'. Forgot to say that.
<tomreyn> minuseven: okay, wubi, that makes quite the difference.
<tomreyn> !wubi | minuseven
<ubottu> minuseven: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<tomreyn> hmm well that first url is broken
<minuseven> It says missing page, but that news is a relief.
<su-joc> tomreyn: I was going to install source, but seems annonying...
<tomreyn> minuseven: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation
<tomreyn> su-joc: are you saying you are trying to install the source code package of nginx?
<minuseven> That link works, one problem though. It says to uninstall it though Windows, but I cannot access it.
<tomreyn> su-joc: what is your overall goal, what are you trying to do generally?
 * zykotick9 thinks wubi=fail.  virtualbox is a better option...
<tomreyn> minuseven: power down ubuntu, this should bring you back into windows
<su-joc> tomreyn: trying to use apt-get, but seeing this werid problem. Thinking I could install from source instad.
<minuseven> How do I do that.
<minuseven> *?
<minuseven> Sorry, I am very unfamiliar with this OS.
<tomreyn> minuseven: i'm not used to the standard ubuntu interface, so i'm not sure. but you should have this ubuntu button somewhere which you can click, and there should be an option to power off, logout or similar
<topper4125> how do I double check via terminal if I'm using 12.04.1 or 12.04.2?
<tomreyn> su-joc: please provide error messages if any, it's also still unclear what the problem is
<zykotick9> topper4125: "lsb_release -a"
<tomreyn> !gq | su-joc
<ubottu> su-joc: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<Cell> Hey guys what the fuck happened to the Ubuntu software center? Now I need an account to install free software?
<minuseven> I see a gear in the top right corner with the "Suspend", "Restart" and "Shut Down" options.
<su-joc> tomreyn: nevermind guys, got it going. thx
<zykotick9> Cell: steam isn't free :P  (don't reply to me)
<Cell> :O
<minuseven> It is Zyko.
<Cell> how did you know I was installing steam
<minuseven> Cell, most TF2 players know of the new promo
<minuseven> That's exactly why I
<Cell> well it IS free though
<minuseven> 'm here
<Cell> in fact on anything free I click on, "install" isnt listed anymore, all I see is "buy" and it asks me to create an account
<minuseven> Once I created an account, it was free but it doesn't install for me for some reason
<Cell> Canonical seems to think we enjoy Window style bullshit
<IdleOne> Cell: please mind your language
<wiggmpk> !language | Cell
<ubottu> Cell: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Cell> next they'll be providing an email service and try to force us to link the login account to it
<minuseven> Would the "Suspend" option shut down ubuntu and bring me back to Windows?
<wiggmpk> minuseven: no
<unheeding> is there a PPA for the latest stable Chromium release?  I got version 24 from the software centre, version 26 is the most recent
<wiggmpk> minuseven: it would "suspend" whatever your doing to RAM
<minuseven> Wiggmpk, how would I get back to windows after installing wubi?
<Cell> hey minuseven do you happen to have an md5sum for steam_latest.deb?
<wiggmpk> minuseven: i think you need to hold CTRL or Shift and it should change the "Suspend" option to "Shutdown"
<Cell> UNHEEDING
<wiggmpk> minuseven: when you hit Shutdown it SHOULD prompt you to cancel/restart/shutdown
<topper4125> unheeding, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable
<minuseven> Would any of those bring me back to Windows?
<wiggmpk> Cell: if you installed steam from the software center it should of automatically added a repository.. which in turn will automatically update to the latest steam client when its available
<Cell> well the software center wont let me install it even though its free so I'm just going to manually install the .deb installer from steam's site, but they dont list an md5 hash and I'd like to verify it
<wiggmpk> minuseven: once you select restart, depending on what bootloader your using, should give you the option to select operating systems
<dr_willis> a wubi install still boots to the windows boot loader menu ibelive
<Cell> I wonder if I can circumvent that by using that other package manager
<minuseven> Alright, I'll check it out
<dr_willis> Cell:  what error does itgive?
<minuseven> it is asking me if I want to close all programms and restart the computer, nothing about OSes.
<Cell> not an error, it asks me to create an account.  No install button is listed in the software center, it only has a Buy button
<wiggmpk> minuseven: restarting your computer is what you need to do to access the boot loader.. which SHOULD list all installed OS's
<minuseven> I should maybe say that i installed Wubi without knowledge about Dual booting.
<dr_willis> cell  try    gdebi  steamwhatever.deb     perhaps
<Netscape128> Was anyone bummed when Ubuntu switched to Unity?
<Cell> do you have a hash of the .deb file? I just want to confirm it
<dr_willis> Netscape128:  not really.
<Cell> Netscape128: everyone?
<zykotick9> Netscape128: a little late to the party aren't we?  it's OT here.
<Netscape128> I mean, I remember when it wasn't.
<dr_willis> got an actual support question?
<Netscape128> Well how would I configure Wine to run Minecraft?
<Cell> isn't minecraft java based
<dr_willis> minecraft works in java. no need for wine
<wiggmpk> Netscape128: you dont need too.. Minecraft is Java based and Java is available natively on linux
<Netscape128> My friend ran the .jar and it didn't work for him
<dr_willis> he did it wrong then
<Netscape128> Is there a configuration I need for the terminal?
<minuseven> How do I get back to Windows withough Dual Booting?
<Netscape128> Because one of my friends who is a linux brain said he did
<minuseven> Using Wubi
<dr_willis> i thenk the minecraft docs tell the needed options
<Netscape128> oh
<Netscape128> I'll tell him then
<Netscape128> Thanks!
<wiggmpk> minuseven: Wubi is an installer.. a windows application to install ubuntu.. dual booting means you'll have to restart between operating systems.. otherwise look into Virtual Machines
<minuseven> Alright, thanks
<dr_willis> youtube may have videos on how wubi works.
<dr_willis> i advise avoiding wubi when possible
<topper4125> update: When I was on 12.04.1 my wifi would become completely unresponsive if I left the computer idle for 5ish minutes... upgraded to 12.04.02, looks like its not becoming completely unresponsive anymore, but it is dropping  and reconnecting every 11 minutes (Exactly 11 minutes... right down to the second)... Any ideas on what I should be looking for?
<OzBorne> hello
<OzBorne> http://96.127.193.86/muz/
<dr_willis> OzBorne:  no spam please
<OzBorne> okay
<brightknight> Hi Ubuntu how are systems running?
<topper4125> brightknight, mines running down the sidewalk stomping on every crack in the pavement it can find, while carrying scissors... I've told it several times to stop, but it never listens. :(
<Cell> can someone give me an md5sum of this please? http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/archive/precise/steam_latest.deb
<brightknight> like skype was the culmination of kazaa what did Ubuntu culminate from?
<Cell> Debian
<brightknight> Cell: but what is the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<Cell> ubuntu has a faster release cycle and is more windows 8-ish
<Cell> Linux mint is like Ubuntu but more windows 7 ish, which means it's awesome
<brightknight> what are the super cow powers in apt?
<wiggmpk> brightknight: an easter egg I think
<dr_willis> mint is more annoying than awsome.. but thats ot..   ;-)
<minuseven> Hello again. Thanks for the help wigg.
<dr_willis> !moo
<wiggmpk> minuseven: np, everything work out?
<minuseven> Now I'm trying to install Steam , and it doesn't seem to be working.
<minuseven> Yes, it did!
<wiggmpk> cool
<Cell> what is the md5 sum for the package, minuseven?
<wiggmpk> minuseven: i just removed steam (because it was i386) and also see the software center showing a "Buy" button
<minuseven> Says install for me
<Cell> wiggmpk: download it directly from steam http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/archive/precise/steam_latest.deb
<wiggmpk> minuseven: but its for $0.00 so it doesnt matter
<topper4125> !debain | brightknight
<Cell> it does matter if you dont have an ubuntu account
<dr_willis> buy for free!  ;-)
<wiggmpk> Cell: then install steam the hard way
<topper4125> did ubotu fall asleep?
<Cell> I would if someone could give me an md5sum for the .deb file
<lovelyn81> Gosshh
<dr_willis> sudo gdebi  steam.deb
<brightknight> is there good support for hebrew in Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> topper4125: debain?
<minuseven> that didn't work cell.
<brightknight> Ubuntu: How do I install hebrew language support?
<topper4125> Ubotu was supposed to describe the similariaties and differences of ubuntu and debian... didn't show up though... think he's sleeping, or it just didn't get to me lol
<zykotick9> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<zykotick9> topper4125: spelling counts with ubottu
<topper4125> There he goes
<topper4125> lol.. ah.. that's wha-happened...
<zykotick9> topper4125: s/he/she/
<Cell> why cant you install .deb files on ubuntu?
<zykotick9> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<SteevB> has anyone else had any issues with audio playback after a resume from sleep
<topper4125> ah... learn something new everyday (huk'd un fonix werkd fer mii!)
<minuseven> So if we can't install Steam via Software Center or the Steam site, how do we install it?
<dr_willis> cell you can....
<Cell> minuseven: download it directly from steam
<Cell> and install the .deb file
<brightknight> Ubuntu: what package installs hebrew support?
<zarrsh> you can install steam via software center now
<Cell> you cant
<Cell> it has a buy button
<minuseven> I don't know how to install the .deb file.
<dr_willis> sudo gdebi  steam.deb         installs steam for me,..........
<zarrsh> ? I just downloaded it no problem...
<Cell> minuseven: right click on it and select open with -> ubuntu software center
<Cell> but for the love of all that is good please do an md5 hash on it first so  Ican compare
<minuseven> How do i do that?
<topper4125> minuseven, http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg21t2.htm
<dr_willis> cell why does it matter?
<topper4125> how to install .deb files in ubuntu
<dr_willis> 5a24fe32d92601a2a644101599859561
<zykotick9> topper4125: "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb"
<minuseven> Ok, opened it in Software Center. Getting an error. "Wrong Architecture i386"
<dr_willis> dpkg -i foo.deb     or gdebi foo.deb
<Cell> dr_willis: finally, thanks!
<zykotick9> topper4125: BUT, you shouldn't have to...
<Cell> why does it matter? Because the government could force my ISP to redirect the download so that I install government malware
<dr_willis> cell all i did was download it and did a md5sum......
<topper4125> I was just telling minuseven what that link was... it explains how dpkg works...
<Cell> yes that's all I needed, another md5sum to compare
<dr_willis> cell how paranoid.. and doubtfull
<Cell> not at all, the government does it a lot
<wiggmpk> yes im sure they are busy drone striking other people and NOT redirecting your steam download
<dr_willis> i have my doubts..
<Cell> They cant infect linux systems through drive by malware, so they probably use download redirects and ISP based exploits
<dr_willis> "citation needed"
<FergusL> hey, anybody installed on an eeePc 701 4G ? got issues with Fn keys
<Cell> In this day and age you can never be too careful in guarding your privacy.
<minuseven> Hmm, I am double clicking the package, it doesn't have an option that reads "Install Package".
<dr_willis> but i guess its ot..
<Cell> mine is installing perfect
<Cell> ownage
<dr_willis> use the cli to install.. less hassles
<zykotick9> FergusL: MANY time ;)  you're in for issues with only 4G though.  i don't actually remember Fn keys being an issue?  what are you having problems with?
<Cell> I hope steam verifies its update code
<dr_willis> then verify the verification
<FergusL> zykotick9: W (on frFR keyboard, should be Z in enUS), this key has the < and >
<FergusL> it doesn't work, Fn + W writes nothing
<Cell> lol
<FergusL> othe Fn combinations work
<Cell> hmm it wants me to login as root, I dont know if i trust this
<wiggmpk> so apparently Software Center adds a PPA for steam, and then the Steam installer adds a repository as well.. hmmm
<zykotick9> FergusL: sorry, i only have experience with the US keyboard.  good luck.
<dr_willis> cell it adds a steam ppa to keep steam updaed..
<minuseven> Ok, so. i have terminal open, and I have entered:
<minuseven> sudo dpkg -i steam_latest.deb
<minuseven> is this correct
<Cell> no it says it wants to install additional packages
<Cell> jockey-common
<FergusL> should be the same I think zykotick9 ! but... yeah... might just be the keyboard itself
<dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/steam-added-to-ubuntu-software-center-celebrates-with-big-sale
<minuseven> So, to install steam, what do I type in the Terminal?
<seednode> 'sudo apt-get install steam', I'd guess?
<Cell> It worked
<Cell> excellent
<Cell> it looks good too
<Cell> oh lawd
<minuseven> "Package steam is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<Cell> I am going to be sooo happy if i can play counter strike well on Linux
<Cell> I will probably never use windows again
<wiggmpk> minuseven: are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<jxcl> hey guys, I've been getting rather frequent one-second freezes. top shows my CPU is almost not being used at all. Can somebody help me diagnose the problem?
<minuseven> 32 bit I believe
<Cell> jxcl: probably your hard drive
<jxcl> Cell: are there tests I can do?
<Cell> uh
<wiggmpk> minuseven: did you try to install it via the software center?
<Cell> look on your manufactuerers website
<Cell> they usually have disk utilities that can check for bad sectors and such
<minuseven> I did, several times, as well as though their website.
<minuseven> They all come up with errors.
<Cell> minuseven: download the deb file. Right click on it, click open with software center
<minuseven> i have
<minuseven> been getting some error
<wiggmpk> minuseven: what error?
<minuseven> i386 architechture or something
<jxcl> Cell, will doing a SMART test reveal these problems?
<protectip> Does tor browser work on ubuntu?
<Cell> SMART is not enough. It might, but you should run the deeper tests (they take a long time)
<Cell> protectip: yes
<minuseven> Any other suggestions?
<wiggmpk> minuseven: check the System tab on System Monitor to confirm if your using 32bit or 64bit, im sure there is a command for this but I dont know it
<Cell> what is the name of that program for Ubuntu
<Cell> that limits file accesses
<Cell> for processes?
<minuseven> 4 bit. I have 32-bit windows, that was my confusion
<minuseven> 864 bit
<minuseven> *64
<wiggmpk> minuseven: try "sudo apt-get install steam64"
<minuseven> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<minuseven>  steam64 : Depends: steam (= 1.0.0.26) but it is not installable
<minuseven> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<jpmh> I have dual boot lubuntu/ubuntu - under ubuntu the mic in my laptop works, in lubuntu it does not, what am I doing wrong?
<karlpinc`> I'm using duplicity for backup and my local system is gone. There's no signature files on the remote side.  How do i recover my data?
<wiggmpk> minuseven: try and search in the Software Center for "Steam64" or just Steam and see what comes up
<minuseven> Already have
<minuseven> Tried installling it several times
<zykotick9> jpmh: under ubuntu you'll be using pulse, i doubt the same for lubuntu.  check "alsamixer" in lubuntu - f4 to get to capture.
<minuseven> It keeps saying there are missing package dependancies.
<wiggmpk> minuseven: try "sudo apt-get autoclean" and then try to install steam again
<zykotick9> jpmh: sidenote - dual booting ubuntu/lubuntu is silly, you can have multiple DE/WM on one install of ubuntu...
<minuseven> Done, got the same error.
<wiggmpk> minuseven: might wanna call the dr_willis on this one =P I would say "sudo apt-get install -f" but the might break something lol
<jpmh> zykotick9: I am really testing lubuntu inm prepartion/consideration for dumping ubuntu - I run hundreds of machines that are all way under ppowered and unity is a problem
<jpmh> zykotick9: and I see alsamixer, it tells me that I have a mic and it is configured but it does not work
<minuseven> Alright, IMed him.
<zykotick9> jpmh: sorry, no further suggestions.  best of luck.
<isaias> anyone have experience with installing Ubuntu on a Nexus 7? How long does it take? its been like 10-15min, lol
<wiggmpk> minuseven: you could try "sudo apt-get autoclean" then "sudo apt-get update" then try and install it again
<zykotick9> jpmh: "unity is a problem" for more then just "under ppowered" boxes ;)
<Cell> apparmor was the program I was thinking of
<Cell> does anyone use it?
<queenbeer> I've a backup made with duplicity I can't restore.  The source data is destroyed,and there seems to be no signature files on the backup.  How do I get my data back?
<minuseven> Same error again
<minuseven> Should i be removing the ~$ thing?
<Cell> lul
<minuseven> >;3
<wiggmpk> minuseven: you cant
<wiggmpk> minuseven: thats your current directly ~ = home
<minuseven> Ok (I'm new to ubuntu if you couldn't tell)
<wiggmpk> minuseven: try removing everything "sudo apt-get remove --purge steam"
<minuseven> Package 'steam' is not installed, so not removed
<minuseven> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 274 not upgraded.
<wiggmpk> minuseven: then "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update"
<wiggmpk> hmm 274 not upgraded
<wiggmpk> minuseven: after that, run "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<minuseven> Do I want to continue?
<jpmh> zykotick9: other than under powet what do you not like about unity - I have grown to like it
<wiggmpk> minuseven: is it asking you to install 274 packages lol?
<minuseven> 272 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<zykotick9> jpmh: that's OT here.  use what you want.
<jpmh> zykotick9: u wre the one that brought it up - but ok
<minuseven> Needs to get 240 mb of archives
<wiggmpk> minuseven: i would say upgrade
<minuseven> So yes?
<syntroPi> is there even 64bit steam avail?
<minuseven> yes
<syntroPi> doesnt it just depend on steam 32 bit?
<AR_> fuck you death to blacks
<minuseven> wha>
<minuseven> Anyway, do I do Yes or No?
<wiggmpk> yes
<wiggmpk> syntroPi: i dont think it's a true 64bit client.. I believe it just automatically takes care of the dependencies for 64bit host machines..
<syntroPi> wiggmpk, well kinda my point. if it depends on multiarch support he would need to enable 32bit architecture on 64 bit machine to have it installable
<syntroPi> wiggmpk, but idk anything about steam so just a guess
<wiggmpk> syntroPi: but installing steam64 package from the software center SHOULD automatically take care of that
<causasui> in arch linux. using ALSA. I am not getting any sound output from speaker or headphone jack. alsamixer detects all devices apparently correctly, audio apps act like they have sound output and no errors, but nothing actually comes out. #archlinux has been unable to help thus far. help? :(
<minuseven> It's doing its thing
<kingbeast> causasui, pm
<_syntroPi_>  wiggmpk  maybe it does. does steam64 depend on multiarch-support? if so he would need to add 32 bit arch to apt
<wiggmpk> syntroPi: honestly I have no idea how to check
<minuseven> This is taking a long time
<DGMurdockIII> anyone now the irc channel for the boot-repair tool
<DGMurdockIII> or now where to get source code for it i want to add it to my arch baced dsdro
<DGMurdockIII> distro
<C_Clear> Hi. Since updating to 12.04 my video players have been going blank. been doing some research and it seems to be a xorg related issue. How would I go about updating or reinstalling Xorg ?
<zykotick9> C_Clear: before trying to reinstall anything (which under gnu/linux is a waste 90+% of the time), try changing the VO of you media player.
<syntroPi> wiggmpk, im not on quantal right now but synaptic can display dependencies. also maybe gdebi can do this for local deb files
<syntroPi> sure there is a native apt cmd for this too
<wiggmpk> syntroPi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1655242/ is what I get
<syntroPi> steam:i386
<minuseven> wiggmpk: this is taking very long
<C_Clear> have tried that before. changed the output to x11 video output the videos all ran painfully slow
<DGMurdockIII> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/DriverBuilding
<syntroPi> there is no multiarch support? hmmm
<wiggmpk> minuseven: lot of pacakges to update
<DGMurdockIII> C_Clear:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/DriverBuilding
<minuseven> Alright thanks
<C_Clear> zykotick9. know this issue seems to be due to doing a update instead of a clean install
<DGMurdockIII> C_Clear:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-removeinstall-and-reconfigure-xorg-without-reinstalling-ubuntu.html
<zykotick9> C_Clear: that would be due to the fact that x11 is usually the worst choice for vo.  xv is PROBABLY your issue, can you try gl instead?
<syntroPi> wiggmpk, what does it say to "sudo apt-cache depends steam"
<C_Clear> thank you DGMurdock
<Sorinan> I removed X, since I don't need it anymore, but now my system starts to tty7. How do I change that to tty1?
<wiggmpk> syntroPi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1655250/
<DGMurdockIII> C_Clear:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-removeinstall-and-reconfigure-xorg-without-reinstalling-ubuntu.html
<DGMurdockIII> anyone now the irc channel for the boot-repair tool
<syntroPi> wiggmpk, hmm idk if apt would pull those i368 pkgs automatically in since on a x64 sys it would be x64 arch only. i had that issue with skype which did deoend on multiarch-support. cant see this here though
<dr_willis> Sorinan:  its set in /etc/default/grub i think. or use the text mode option
<syntroPi> wiggmpk, a "dpkg --add-architecture i386" did solve that issue for skype
<wiggmpk> syntroPi: i originally installed steam directly from steam via .deb.. but since removed it once I seen the steam64 package in software center.. it just installed it fine
<DGMurdockIII> I think usually it's the X server.
<DGMurdockIII> Press Ctrl+Alt+F7 and see if it takes you to your graphical login session (or keeps you there).
<DGMurdockIII> You can also open a shell and run tty. It will tell you the name of your current terminal.
<DGMurdockIII> Sorinan:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/39025/how-can-i-start-a-different-x-session-on-tty8?rq=1
<DGMurdockIII> Sorinan:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/27967/how-can-i-reduce-the-number-of-ttys?rq=1
<minuseven> wiggmpk: Just going to take care of the dog, will let these packages update in the meantime.
<C_Clear>  DGMurdockIII, know I'm showing my noob stripes here. but how exactly do i retrieve/create a tarball (in reference to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/DriverBuilding)
<wiggmpk> minuseven: kk
<C_Clear> DGMurdockIII:  know I'm showing my noob stripes here. but how exactly do i retrieve/create a tarball (in reference to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/DriverBuilding)
<Sorinan> DGMurdockIII, none of those answers my question, since the idea is exatcly not having to switch terminals after boot :\
<dr_willis> call.
<Liam__> hello
<dr_willis> Sorinan:  theres a option in /etc/default/grub thats telling it to switch to 7  i recall
<Liam__> hello
<dr_willis> Sorinan:  the text option may disable the switch also
<Liam__> Ok so I cant get ubuntu to install on my harddrive it just keeps isntalling on my usb and overwriting the installer
<Liam__> Idk where to select the disk drive
<Liam__> [23:16] <Liam__> Ok so I cant get ubuntu to install on my harddrive it just keeps isntalling on my usb and overwriting the installer [23:16] <Liam__> Idk where to select the disk drive
<dr_willis> sounds like the hd is not seen by the installer. it on a raid or other special hadware?
<phunyguy> ok help.... I have autofs working on one laptop, with cifs-utils installed, but on a second laptop with the same exact config, I get nothing.
<Liam__> its sata right on the mother board my windows crashed and im at school im only half computer knowlegable
<dr_willis> see if gparted on the live cd  detects the hd also.
<phunyguy> and nothing in the logs, as well as running autofs foregrounded
<Liam__> the bios recognizes the hard drive
<cannon1> Liam - you have to go into your bios and change the boot order
<Sorinan> dr_willis, I couldn't find anything related on /etc/default/grub, nothing that mentions the default tty :\
<dr_willis> see if gparted. parted. or sudo blkid    sees the hd
<dr_willis> Sorinan:  pastebin it.. im on my phone so cant see mine. i will look.. or just  replace      quiet splash        with     text
<syntroPi> wiggmpk, ah ok i read this is only an issue with livecd tryouts (which is what i did) on installed distro it shouldnt be a problem. so forget about this
<wiggmpk> syntroPi: hehe I wasnt the one with the issue anyway mate, but thanks for the help =)
<dr_willis> Sorinan:  option is after the   quiet splash    i recall. same line
<minuseven> wiggmpk: It is done, now what?
<wiggmpk> minuseven: run it again =P
<minuseven> wiggmpk: Run what?
<wiggmpk> minuseven: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<minuseven> wiggmpk: Should this take as long as last time?
<wiggmpk> minuseven: no
<Sorinan> dr_willis, my GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX is blank, there's absolutely no params, and I'm running low of search keywords to put on google to find this option :P
<minuseven> wiggmpk: I'm guessing you want me to tell you what it says?
<requiem1> exit
<minuseven> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<minuseven> wiggmpk: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<wiggmpk> minuseven: it doesnt tell you what 2 pacakges arent being upgraded?
<minuseven> No
<wiggmpk> minuseven: try and install steam from the software center again
<phunyguy> nevermind, figured it out.  I forgot to create the directory where the mounts are mounted  ><
<dr_willis> Sorinan:  find a default  /etc/grub/default  file online perhaps..  or.. try the text option.  i recall changeing it in that file befor
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<minuseven> wiggmpk: Pack dependencies cannot be resolved
<wiggmpk> grr
<wiggmpk> minuseven: fortune favors the bold... try "sudo apt-get install -f" unless we tried this already
<minuseven> We did not
<minuseven> Alright, what now?
<wiggmpk> minuseven: what happened?
<AcidRain2012> where can i find new up to date information on using postfix as a gmail relay server?
<AcidRain2012> i am still getting authentication error and i have followed many guides, it appears gmail often changes its authentication mechanism
<minuseven> wiggmpk: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<wiggmpk> minuseven: I'm running out of ideas man.. sorry =(
<syntroPi> minuseven, what is the output of "dpkg --print-architecture" and "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures"
<minuseven> First one: amd64
<minuseven> Nothing for the second
<minuseven> wiggmpk: just notifying you
<wiggmpk> syntroPi: i have i386 enabled.. so i think your right bud
<syntroPi> hmm wiggmpk you said you have the i368 installed right? what does  "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" print on your sys?
<syntroPi> wiggmpk, minuseven : soo im just not sure if it would be "dpkg --add-architecture i386" or "dpkg --add-foreign-architecture i386"
<syntroPi> maybe google helps?
<wiggmpk> syntroPi: im pretty sure i386 was enabled when I installed wine or perhaps skype
<minuseven> syntroPi: Ireally don't know anything about Ubuntu, just got it for a TF2 promo.
<minuseven> wiggmpk: what now?
<dbristow> Anybody know why just wubi.exe from mirrors.kernel.org:/ubuntu-releases/12.04.2 would fail the sha256sum check?
<dbristow> The rest of the *.iso pass the check.
<wiggmpk> minuseven: im just guessing at this point, but try and install ia32-libs "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs"
<holyguyver> Already asked in the Trinity & Kubuntu rooms with no answer, so thought I would try in here. I am using Trinity, when I click on a file in Konqueror, Konqueror doesn't know of any apps to open them with & the list of options is blank too, & this is for any file, jpg, mpg, html, ect. http://i46.tinypic.com/vrsboi.png
<minuseven> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<minuseven>  ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch but it is not installable
<minuseven> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<syntroPi> wiggmpk, you never used that cmd then? hmm where is it enabled from then? installer maybe? but not on his sys them?
<syntroPi> then?
<minuseven> wiggmpk: ^
<wiggmpk> minuseven: what about "sudo apt-get install multiarch-support"
<wiggmpk> syntroPi: no, I never used it... like I said it must of be installed as a dependency from something else..
<minuseven> multiarch-support is already the newest version.
<minuseven> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<minuseven> willmpk: ^
<wiggmpk> syntroPi: do you think "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" could fix this..?
<holyguyver> Anyone?
<syntroPi> wiggmpk, well first which are the broken packages? on liveCD x64 quantal i did for installing skype :    "dpkg --add-architecture i386" then "apt-get update" and finally "apt-get -y -f install"
<syntroPi> brb
<wiggmpk> minuseven: try what syntroPi  wrote
<user9003> No audio in youtube.com, but VLC and .mp3 plays fine.   Using C-Media USB audio device.
<madchicken13> hello, how do you get the package manager to work in Ubuntu 4.10 again
<user9003> Volumes in pavucontrol appears to be enabled/UP.
<minuseven> willmpk: first one; dpkg: error: unable to create new file '/var/lib/dpkg/arch-new': Permission denied
<wiggmpk> minuseven: you need super user permission via "sudo" like "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386"
<minuseven> wiggmpk: no results from that
<wiggmpk> minuseven: now "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get -f install"
<holyguyver> Does no one here use KDE?
<madchicken13> hello? can anyone help me?
<minuseven> wiggmpk: uh oh. "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded."
<holyguyver> !ubottu you are my only friend.
<ubottu> holyguyver: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wiggmpk> minuseven: *sigh*
<minuseven> !ubottu what is the meaning of life?
<holyguyver> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<minuseven> wiggmpk: should i try installing steam again?
<wiggmpk> minuseven: doubt it will work but knock yourself out
<wiggmpk> minuseven: need to find out what those 2 packages are that are being held back
<minuseven> It seems to be installing now
<minuseven> wiggmpk: IT IS
<minuseven> wiggmpk: YES
<holyguyver> minuseven: It answered you ;)
<wiggmpk> minuseven: woot
<syntroPi> minuseven, what does  "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" list now
<wiggmpk> minuseven: you can thank syntroPi when he gets back
<minuseven> holyguyver:  :P
<minuseven> wiggmpk: syntroPi: Thanks so much guys. I'll get right on that syntroPi
<holyguyver> !love
<minuseven> !1
<minuseven> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<holyguyver> !trinity
<isaias> i need help installing ubuntu on nexus 7. i keep getting a black screen after boot
<holyguyver> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<minuseven> syntroPi: i386
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> is there a way to convert protected PDF document to Excel Sheet?
<holyguyver> !i386
<wiggmpk> syntroPi: thanks man, I was getting frustrated there =P
<syntroPi> minuseven, nice, you had to tell dpkg/apt to enable i368 architecture since you are on amd64 system. steam seems to be only i368 atm
<Ray> Can anyone tell me how to set Ubuntu as the default boot instead of Windows 7?
<minuseven> wiggmpk: syntroPi: Seems to be working fine. I really appreciate your help.
<zykotick9> Ray: see "GRUB_DEFULT=" line in /etc/default/grub (don't reply to me though)
<wiggmpk> yeah im gonna go kill some Nazi's... gnite guys
<zykotick9> s/DEFULT/DEFAULT/
<minuseven> syntroPi: wiggmpk: Mind if I add you guys just in case I have problems with this in the future?
<wiggmpk> minuseven: sure, I'm not in here all the time though
<holyguyver> wiggmpk: Wolfenstein?
<wiggmpk> holyguyver: you know it
<syntroPi> minuseven, neither is me, but im always glad if i can help. not only that is very nice in ubuntu
<holyguyver> Already asked in the Trinity & Kubuntu rooms with no answer, so thought I would try in here. I am using Trinity, when I click on a file in Konqueror, Konqueror doesn't know of any apps to open them with & the list of options is blank too, & this is for any file, jpg, mpg, html, ect. http://i46.tinypic.com/vrsboi.png
<isaias> i need help installing ubuntu on nexus 7. i keep getting a black screen after boot
<dr_willis> holyguyver: see if a newly made user has the same issue
<minuseven> wiggmpk: syntroPi: Well, I'm off, gnight to you two, and thanks again for the help.
<dr_willis> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<syntroPi> minuseven, n8 have phun gamin
<holyguyver> dr_willis: A newely made user?
<dr_willis> yes.. make a new user....
<dr_willis> sudo adduser billgates
<holyguyver> dr_willis: What differance would that make?
<dr_willis> its a test.. see if they have the same issue
<holyguyver> Would I have to log out & back in to run this test?
<dr_willis> if they work.. then the problem user has a setting issue's
<dr_willis> yes....
<holyguyver> Then lets just pretend that the new user does have the same problem, what next?
<dr_willis> then its some system config issue.
<holyguyver> Indeed, it would seem that it doesn't have the list of installed software
<holyguyver> As you saw in the screenshot, there was no list.
<dr_willis> so you are testing with a new user?
<GeorgeTirebiter> Is this the right place to ask new user questions?
<holyguyver> I have changed no setting, that is for sure.
<dr_willis> GeorgeTirebiter:  go for it.
<dr_willis> holyguyver:  confirm that a newly made user has the identical problem.
<abimael> Looking for a good e-book to read about LINUX, I am looking to get into Android Development but really would like an ALL OUT LINUX REFERENCE BOOK that will teach me everything from basic to like completely advanced information...any suggestions?
<GeorgeTirebiter> I'm doing a clean install for the first time and I get an error message telling me, "No Root File is Defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu" and I don't know what to do.
<dr_willis> abimael:  there is no all in one book. the topics are too varied
<zykotick9> GeorgeTirebiter: your missing a /
<holyguyver> dr_willis: I installed Trinity, changed nothing, & had the problem, thus a new user does have the problem if I have changed nothing.
<abimael> dr_willis: Any first hand suggestions as a first possible good read?
<GeorgeTirebiter> I put one in there. That didn't work. So then I tried a /boot thinking that made sense. Still not happy.
<GeorgeTirebiter> (same error)
<zykotick9> GeorgeTirebiter: your missing a / (i know i had a issue with this as well, it's perhaps not obvious)
<dr_willis> holyguyver:  confirm that a newly made user has the identical problem. ...    if so its a trinty issue.. if not. clean out the problem users settings and see if the defaults work
<Amelia28> hey guys, im having some bootloader issues, what would be a good usb stick i can use to start up from to fix those kind of issues?
<holyguyver> dr_willis: I said I changed nothing, thus evferything is at the defaults.
<GeorgeTirebiter> No zykotick, it's not.
<dr_willis> prove it...
<holyguyver> dr_willis: You calling me a liar?
<dr_willis> if true.. then see trinty support
<GeorgeTirebiter> I guess I should retry?
<holyguyver> dr_willis: I already went to the Trinity support room, no one responded to my question.
<dr_willis> trinity is not supported here. so weve suggested about all we can.
<brightknight> What is trinity?
<holyguyver> dr_willis: Thank you for your time, & attention, it is appreciated (Though suggesting I am a liar is not) Thank you.
<dr_willis> you never tried our suggestion so you have no proof.
<brightknight> ubottu: trinity
<holyguyver> Ubottu doesn't know Trinity
<ubottu> holyguyver: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> Amelia28: an ubuntu live-image
<cixelsyd> i need an on $creen keyboard for linux.. the keyboard i$ effed up
<superman> goodmorning :)
<holyguyver> dr_willis: I said I have changed none of the settings, you asking me for proof that I have not, is saying that I am lying about that, thus you called me a liar.
<dr_willis> holyguyver:  you ararently don t want to listen to basic trouble shooting 101 advice.. and just want to argue.
<tomreyn> cixelsyd: onboard
<holyguyver> dr_willis: I am not trying to argue, I have not changed any settings, everything is default, that is just me being honest.
<dr_willis> ive seen hundreds of times where some quirk in user ssettings break things.. and resetting back to defaults fixs them
<tomreyn> cixelsyd: should be in the accessory menu
<holyguyver> dr_willis: I understand that
<dr_willis> the basic test to show if its a system issue or a user config issue is to spend the 30 sec to make a new user.
<superman> can you guys see my txt?
<dr_willis> superman:  yes
<flowercrowns> yes
<superman> thank you
<eN_Joy> superman: yes
<holyguyver> dr_willis: But I have changed no configs.
<tomreyn> superman: the girls, too ;-)
<holyguyver> dr_willis: No Trinity configs anyways.
<superman> can you change color here
<superman> ahha
<GeorgeTirebiter> Ok, I guess I wasn't holding my mouth right before. I got past teh previous error and am now asked to create a swap file on the partition.
<dr_willis> holyguyver:  or so you think. you could have allready tried the test by now. but im done.
<holyguyver> dr_willis: Would lxde configs affect Trinity?
<superman> damm ubuntu is better then win8
<dr_willis> holyguyver:  no idea.  i wouldent think so,
<cixelsyd> tomreyn: i don't $ee it there...i'm u$ing lubuntu
<dr_willis> files accidently getting owned by ROOT are also a common config issue ive seen
<GeorgeTirebiter> How do I create a swap file?
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<GeorgeTirebiter> !swap
<holyguyver> dr_willis: I ask because I am using Trinity's Konqueror with an lxde desktop on top of Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> superman: colors are a matter of your irc client. there are some non-standard ways to send text which some clients may interpret as colors, but that's usualyly disappreciated.
<dr_willis> read the  faq url - i think it tells how.. its not to hard
<GeorgeTirebiter> thax
<dr_willis> GeorgeTirebiter:  you can use a swap file, or several. on differnt partions. or even have swap files and swap partions both if you want to get fancy
<holyguyver> dr_willis: Does that mean I am running TriLubuntu?
<GeorgeTirebiter> Do I need one with 1.5 GB of ram? it's a 35 gig HDD
<dr_willis> holyguyver:  i would use the term 'Frankenlinuxx'
<tomreyn> GeorgeTirebiter: 1.5 GB is not that much, so you may want some awap, yes.
<dr_willis> GeorgeTirebiter:  depends on your needs. for 1.5 gb ram.. i would use a 1gb swap. unless you are goping to ibernate/suspend
<dr_willis> then use like 1.75gb
<syntroPi> dr_willis, just out of curiosity: are there any real advantages in using swap partitions today?
<dr_willis> you cant hibernate to swap files..
<holyguyver> dr_willis: That is what happens when one uses Linux for 10 years I guess :p
<dr_willis> and theres no need to backup swap files.
<tomreyn> syntroPi: also the kernel wont kill processes when your memory runs full
<GeorgeTirebiter> I'm just playing. I run OSX, Win7x64 and xp x86, I thought I'd try it out. If it's as cool as I hear, I'll make a bigger pc.
<tomreyn> well not immediately
<dr_willis> so a swap partion is slightly better to use then a swap file
<dr_willis> GeorgeTirebiter:  i dont se emuch point in using xp these days..
<isaias> I'm getting "df: warning cannot read table of mounted file systems" when installing Ubuntu on Nexus 7 while its flashing
<superman> nah xp is kinda dead:(
<syntroPi> dr_willis, i see that hilbernate issue i didnt know
<dr_willis> isaias:  you may want to ask in #ubuntu-arm
<holyguyver> GeorgeTirebiter: Considering using Linux? Linux Mint, Ubuntu, & Fedora are nice distros :) .
<GeorgeTirebiter> dr_willis, I also don't see much point in running OSX, but I do.
<dr_willis> i will pass on  OS-X also...
<superman> its cold here
<GeorgeTirebiter> I tried Puppy.
<holyguyver> GeorgeTirebiter: Try Linux Mint :D
<GeorgeTirebiter> I still use it to fix broken xp's
<superman> any 1 using irssi?
<dr_willis> Puppylinux - is about the weirdest linux in existance
<holyguyver> *gets beaten up by the whole room*
<tomreyn> !anyone | superman
<ubottu> superman: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<GeorgeTirebiter> I'll look at it, holy. Why u like it?
<dr_willis> lots of people use irssi. many perfer weechat these days
<cixelsyd> i can't run '$udo apt-cache $earch keyboard' becau$e the pa$$word ha$ mi$$ing character$.. i can copy and pa$te the character$ to make the pa$$word but when i try to run pa$$wd from the terminal and copy / pa$te the pa$$word it $ay$ authentication token manipulation error
<superman> ok thanks
<dr_willis> cixelsyd:  is your systm / mounted read only for some reason?
<cixelsyd> $o i $uppo$e it doe$n't even do me any good to know the package name since i can't even type in the pa$$word
<superman> ubottu
<holyguyver> GeorgeTirebiter: It comes with all of the codecs needed to run any media file, & it is made with a very user friendly UI which anyone who is familiar with Windows should be used to with ease.
<tomreyn> cixelsyd: how are you pasting the password?
<cixelsyd> dr_willis: well thi$ i$ my cou$in$ mom$ laptop and $omeone $pilled beer on the u$b keyboard while i wa$ fixing it
<isaias> dr_willis: thank you
<GeorgeTirebiter> Oh. OK, I'll give it a try. I have another pc sitting here unused.
<cixelsyd> tomreyn: i pull the character$ from web brower
<dr_willis> i dont see much point in mint these days either.. ive not seen any video files/codecs i couldent get in a normal ubuntu install
<dr_willis> i bet $he is going to Love this$
<GeorgeTirebiter> I turned off the "away" thing like the faq warned (I think) but I'm going away to eat. Thanx for your help.
<tomreyn> cixelsyd: use context menu or middle mouse button to paste your password
<cixelsyd> dr_willis: nah it'$ not mounted a$ read only.. everything wa$ fine till dude $pilled beer on the keyboard
<holyguyver> dr_willis: The point in Mint? Cinnomen & Mate are far better GUIs than Unity.
<cixelsyd> tomreyn: okay i'll try that
<dr_willis> holyguyver:  i dont think so..
<holyguyver> dr_willis: Of course this coming from me, a lxde user :p
<dr_willis> unity in 13.04 is even getting niftier features
<cixelsyd> tomreyn: you're Awe$ome with a capital A it worked
<tomreyn> cixelsyd: glad i could be of help
<holyguyver> dr_willis: LXDE>Unity :p
<dr_willis> i saw a logitech keyboard the other day you could wash in the shink. ;)
<cixelsyd> okay now i have to reboot and $ee if thi$ wirele$$ driver work$
<tomreyn> cixelsyd: did you try onboard?
<dr_willis> sink.. but not the dishwasher.
<syntroPi> Unity HUD is a killer feature as long as app developers wouldnt adopt M$ stupid ribbons
<cixelsyd> tomreyn: what i$ onboard?
<dr_willis> HUD is an amazing feature and so overlooked
<dr_willis> as are quicklists
<tomreyn> cixelsyd: it's what i responded to your earlier question when you were looking for an on-screen keyboard
<cixelsyd> tomreyn: ahhhhh i mu$t have overlooked it i didn't $ee it
<tomreyn> cixelsyd: i could tell ;)
<cixelsyd> tomreyn: it $ay$ it'$ not in$talled. i'm in$talling it now
<tomreyn> should help you
<tomreyn> cixelsyd: you should also wash your keyboard if it got beerified
<ub8765> Trying to run Ubuntu 12.10 on my Surface Pro everything runs except for WiFi. Has any one else got this working? It's the Marvell AVASTAR 350N chipset.
<eN_Joy> obviously my ufw log message goes to both ufw.log and kern.log, how do i keep them only in ufw.log
<eN_Joy> ?
<DaemonicApathy> ub8765: Looks like the incompatibility hasn't been fixed yet, with the Surface just out, but a USB adapter should work fine.
<Valtam> does anyone know if there is a 12.04.2 mini cd?
<dr_willis> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Guest96471> Hi there, I'm trying to access a flash website with Firefox. I already have flash installed but the website stated flash was out of date. The website took me to Adobe's offical site where I installed the latest flash via apt. However for some unknown reason to me the problem hasn't been resolved. Anyone have any ideas as to why this is and how I might resolve this issue?
<dr_willis> ive seen badly written sites  say newer versins of flash are out of date Guest96471   which is sort of weird. :)
<IdleOne> Valtam: I don't think so. The mini iso pulls everything from the repos anyway so that would give you the latest packages when you install.
<dr_willis> what version of flash are you using.  Guest96471
<Valtam> yeh IdleOne I tried that link dr_willis posted a few hours ago, still uses 3.2 kernel so I'm guessing thats for 12.04.1
<Guest96471> dr_willis: Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202 (11.2.202.0)
<IdleOne> Valtam: I guess so. I'm really not sure.
<dr_willis> i got no idea what the latest flash version even is any more
<CC> Hey guys I'm fairly new to linux and I'm having a problem downloading Steam
<Guest96471> dr_willis: However the site requires version 11.3 or higher.
<DaemonicApathy> Latest Flash for Linux:  11.2.202.270, and probably not getting any newer.
<Valtam> "Installation/MinimalCD (last edited 2012-10-21 15:20:16 by shimi-chen)"
<dr_willis> CC:  i belive earelier today the method was to get the steam_latest.deb and do a 'sudo dpkg -i steam.deb' or 'sudo gdebi steam.deb'
<work_alkisg> With the new "LTS Hardware Enablement Stack", are both -pae and non-pae kernels supported? Or it's just always pae from now on?
<DaemonicApathy> dr_willis: as of today, Steam should be in the Software Center.
<dr_willis> alkisg:  as of 12.10 i think theres only PAE kernels
<dr_willis> DaemonicApathy:  and people have been having issues with it from what ive seen the last few hours
<tomreyn> Guest96471: the latest flash version there is for linux, and ever will be , is 11.2
<DaemonicApathy> dr_willis: Gotcha. Don't mind me.
<CC> dr_willis: My problem isn't getting the .deb. when I try to run steam_latest.deb I get an error "Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6"
<tomreyn> Guest96471: with the exception of the closed source / proprietary google chrome web browser (this is not a recommendation).
<alkisg> dr_willis: so if one installs 12.04.2, and then wishes to install the (non-quantal) non-pae kernel of the stock 12.04, will he have xorg incompatibilities?
<dr_willis> DaemonicApathy:  and aparently all it does.. is enable its own steam repo, then installs it from the  custome repo. from what ive read on the ubuntublog sites
<Guest96471> So in other words... If I want to use this website I'm going to have to use Windows or Mac? :/
<tomreyn> Guest96471: or ask them to take linux users serious, yes
<dr_willis> alkisg:  getting a non-pae kernel on 12.10 is doable from what ive seen some blogs say.. but going to be problematic.
<Guest96471> Tomreyn: I installed Chrome but came across the same problem.
<dr_willis> alkisg:  ive nevver done it. so no idea what problems.
<Delux> running Ubuntu server 12.04 - fdisk still the command to use to partition a 3TB drive?
<tomreyn> Guest96471: maybe you're mixing up open source chromium and closed-source chrome?
<alkisg> dr_willis: no I'm still talking about 12.04, not 12.10 - so the non pae kernel there is available
<alkisg> dr_willis: thanks - I'll try asking in #ubuntu-devel too
<Guest96471> Tomreyn: Highly probable...
<dr_willis> alkisg:  for 12.04 you got non-pae so it should be good. ;)
<CC>  dr_willis: My problem isn't getting the .deb. when I try to run steam_latest.deb I get an error "Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6"
<dr_willis> google-chrome has its own flash.. and I think we discussed yesterday(?) that  chromium-browser does NOT have its own flash.
<DaemonicApathy> It should be noted, if you click on the Steam banner ad in the Software Center, it will bring you to sTeam, not the Steam game client.
<dr_willis> CC:  try installing it with   'sudo gdebi -i foo.deb' ?
<tomreyn> Guest96471: flash has always been crap anyways, any website depending on it is very badly made. which is why most sites offer alternatives.
<dr_willis> Flash sites.. Hmm. havent been to Homestarrunner in years.. :)
<Guest96471> Tomreyn: So it's HTML5 all the way from now I guess.
<CC> dr_willis: That doesn't work either
<dr_willis> CC:  what error?
<DaemonicApathy> CC: looks like you'll have to install libc6 first.
<tomreyn> Guest96471: i would hope so. and it seems ot e going to be. media companies are strongly pushing for having DRM in html5 so it seems to be where things are shifting to
<CC> DaemonicApathy: I've tried installing it only to get an error that I can't think of off the top of my head
<dr_willis> DRM that never really works.. ;)
<roger_> Does anyone know how to run a command in gtkdialog in a new terminal session?
<tomreyn> fine with me ;)
<dr_willis> roger_:  somthing similer to 'xterm -e newcommand' with whatever terminal app you want to use.
<Delux> running Ubuntu server 12.04 - fdisk still the command to use to partition a 3TB drive?
<zykotick9> roger_: i'm not sure what you mean, but does "gnome-terminal -e foo" help?
<tomreyn> zykotick9: no, use parted
<dr_willis> Delux:  i think parted is the prefered tool these days
<roger_> dr_willis: thanks I'll give that a try..  1 sec
<tomreyn> zykotick9: sorry this was supposed to go to Delux
<CC> DaemonicApathy: The error I get -----  dr_willis: My problem isn't getting the .deb. when I try to run steam_latest.deb I get an error "Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6"
<CC> Oops haha
<roger_> zykotick9: one moment
<tomreyn> Delux: no, use parted
<dr_willis> i think gnome-termianl uses a differnt option then the -e command.. but im not on a pc to test. ;)
<CC> DaemonicApathy: This package is uninstallable Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6
<dr_willis> CC:  what ubuntu version are you using?
<CC> dr_willis:12.10
<dr_willis> CC:  done a sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     recently?
<dr_willis> libc is like a very imporntant part of the os. ;)
<CC> dr_willis: About an hour or so ago, yes
<CC> dr_willis: One moment I'll run the command again
<Guest96471> Is there a way to trick the site I'm using into thinking I'm using flash 11.3?
<tomreyn> Guest96471: with a hex editor, yes but i am not going to guide you through this unless you already know what a hex editor is, it's quite advanced
<dr_willis> Guest96471:  search for some browser extensions perhaps?
<CC> dr_willis: I'm getting failed to fetch errors with steam files.
<dr_willis> CC:  hmm that sounds like some of the repos may be down
<Guest96471> tomreyn: I've used a hex editor before on Windows. Do I quality? :P
<CC> dr_willis: Any suggestions?
<dr_willis> CC:  not really.   you could pastebin the whole output of    apt-get update, and  apt-get dist-upgrade  for the channel to look at.
<cixelsyd> okay i have to reboot brb thank$ for all the help guy$
<shinobi_> hey guys :)
<CC> http://pastebin.com/9Gc2LAVn
<Ben64> CC: have you tried the steam ppa?
<Ben64> CC: uh... you got a problem with your sources
<tomreyn> Guest96471:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/36575/this-flash-plugin-was-blocked-because-it-is-out-of-date
<roger_> dr_willis: that got me a little closer.. any ideas on how I would do the same thing using the Terminal emulator?
<dr_willis> roger_:  doing what exactly?
<dr_willis> run a new command in a new terminal ?
<CC> Ben64: Explain?
<roger_> yeah
<Ben64> CC: you see all those warning messages? those.
<roger_> sorry. this is about the gtkdialog thing
<dr_willis> roger_:  exact same way,  :)
<dr_willis> roger_:         xterm -e mc &
<CC> Ben64: And I could solve those by doing what exactly
<shinobi_> Hey I am trying to locate and terminate a webserver daemon which is apparently running on my machine. Does anyone have a method I might be able to use to identify ( at least a PID ) what program is running a webserver daemon? I already tried checking the localhost on port 80 and nothing seems to be serving. It may be helpful to point out that BURP toolkit is installed as well as VMware....   I just dont know what could be running to
<shinobi_>  block my development server....
<Ben64> CC: disabling all the extra sources you added that don't work
<bazhang> shinobi_, what version of ubuntu
<Ben64> CC: like how you have 12.10 but have 12.04 sources in there
<shinobi_> tor and i2p are installed but none are startin as daemons
<dr_willis> i wonder if the steam ppa is getting overloaded.
<Guest96471> tomreyn: Thanks for that, looks very promising! :)
<tomreyn> Guest96471: the process is as descibed in the 2nd answer (but they are editing a different file). the file you want to edit (make a backup copy or reinstall flash-player if it fails) is actually: /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<Guest96471> tomreyn: Though I'm actually not too sure now. I just ran google-chrome --allow-outdated-plugins and the site worked but not exactly.
<roger_> dr_willis: you seem a little busy.. I'll wait until it cools down in here a little
<tomreyn> Guest96471: you're not supposed to do this.
<roger_> dr_willis: not very much complete documentation on gtkdialog online.. at least for dummies like me
<CC> Ben64: Got rid of the steam sources. The others?
<tomreyn> Guest96471: i just gave you this url to get you started with a hex editor and to know which strnig to look for. but you need to edit a different file, the NPAI flash one, not google chromes'. and you want to increase the version, not decrease it.
<shinobi_> bazhang, its a 10.04 lucid install
<shinobi_> with modified backtrack packages. Basically I installed backtrack 5 r3,  added a non root account and started insntalling crap
<Guest96471> tomreyn: I fully understand. :) Thank you for that.
<Ben64> CC: the private-ppa ones?
<bazhang> shinobi_, and top shows nothing out of the ordinary?
<tomreyn> Guest96471: be aware that you are probably also violating the adobe license if you do so.
<Guest96471> tomreyn: I figured as much but what do they expect if they're unwilling to take us seriously? Switch to Windows? Ahaha xD
<CC> Ben64: No the quantal-(xxxx)/release ones
<tomreyn> Guest96471: that's a question you should ask them indeed
<Ben64> CC: well you should get rid of them all
<shinobi_> bazhang,  http://pastebin.com/CYL7wGzM
<CC> Ben64: How exactly? D:
<Ben64> CC: uncheck them?
<Guest96471> tomreyn: Thanks for the information. This is exactly what I needed. :)
<tomreyn> Guest96471: glad it helped.
<CC> Ben64: They aren't in my software sources or such
<CC> Ben64: Lol just kidding
<CC> Ben64: Still one error with quantal/Release
<CC> Ben64: Which I cannot find
<tasslehoff> (how) can I adjust laptop display brightness from a shell?
<shinobi_> I could just change the port my little dev server listens on but to be honest its kinda bothering me not having the knowledge to locate something which could be  potentially serving up data from my system to the internet
<shinobi_> seems like there used to be an lsof command
<dr_willis> !find lsof
<ubottu> Found: lsof, alsoft-conf, liblsofui4
<dr_willis> !info lsof
<ubottu> lsof (source: lsof): Utility to list open files. In component main, is standard. Version 4.86+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 243 kB, installed size 455 kB
<dr_willis> standard = installed by default i thought..
<dr_willis> i could be wrong. ;)
<tomreyn> shinobi_: what makes you think something is running?
<tomreyn> is something listening on poirt 80?
<tomreyn> if so, sudo lsof -i :80
<shinobi_> tomreyn,  I am pretty sure whatever webserver daemon is running on my machine, its not serving to port 80. I did localhost:80 from a browser and got nothing. The only other thing I would begin to suspect would be BURP toolkit,  but I remember telling it NOT to run as a daemon
<shinobi_> theres TOR and i2p .....but
<tomreyn> shinobi_: what makes you think a webserver daemon is running in the first place?
<shinobi_> tomreyn,  thats a good question and the answer to that is this:   when I try to start up a small dev server ( apache based )  called lampp  I am informed that there is already a webserver daemon running therefore my dev server cannot start
<Diazo> Howdy all, was curious about 12.04.2 LTS since it got released today. I was wondering those on 12.04.1 haven't seen to got the update yet.
<tomreyn> shinobi_: which port is this lampp stack trying to bind to?
<no-one>  mktorrent any clues on where to ask about it?
<shinobi_> tomreyn,  the usual suspects are things like apache2,  or any other webserver  I've already gone through the basic steps of ensuring those services are currently OFF
<dr_willis> Diazo:  if youve done a sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade recently. you should be up to date
<dr_willis> Diazo:  perhaps a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   may be neeeed
<shinobi_> tomreyn,  the lampp config files are all default; therefore I assume it would be the standard port 80
<Diazo> I'll check and try that.
<CC> Sorry about that OS just crashed on e
<Diazo> Still shows I'm on 12.04.1
<CC> Ben64: Still here?
<tomreyn> shinobi_: check its documentation. other common http ports: 443, 8000, 8080, 8443, 8081, 8001
<Diazo> dr_willis, None of those commands changed anything figures perhaps I have to wait a day.
<dr_willis> Diazo:  could be your mirror is not updated yet
<Diazo> Probably.
<Diazo> Alright no problem I'll wait a day thanks dr_willis.
<dr_willis> but really - if you updated like yesterday,. i doubt if theres any large # of changes to a point release.
<Diazo> :P
<dr_willis> they just do the .2 or whatever iso so people can have  up to date packages for clean installs
<shinobi_> i will do so..... I also just had the idea of nmapping my localhost..... mayhap that would shed some light on whats running based on an obvious port like you said
<Diazo> Was just waiting to see what was in the newer kernel.
<Diazo> :P
<tomreyn> shinobi_: you could also run a full nmap scan on your LAN or loopback interfaces' ip addresses. sudo nmap -p 1- -sS -T5 IP_ADDRESS
<CC> dr_willis: How to remove /quantal/Release ?
<tomreyn> shinobi_: okay you were a tid bit faster there ;)
<dr_willis> CC:  what do you mean?
<CC> dr_willis: It's my only remaining error when I try update
<Diazo> Have a good one. :)
<shinobi_> tomreyn,  thanks for that
<shinobi_> am doing now
<dr_willis> CC:  its in your sources.list or your /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<dr_willis> CC:  you are running 12.10 ?
<CC> dr_willis: Yes
<dr_willis> so you may want to just comment it out.. since that should be a proper entry for your reelase.
<dr_willis> unlike the entries for 12.04
<CC> dr_willis: Comment for it?
<dr_willis> #this is a comment
<dr_willis> this is not
<dr_willis> :-D
<CC> dr_willis: I'm not sure exactly what you mean then X3
<flintser> CC: just add # in front of a line you want to comment
<flintser> you can add # in front of any line you want ignored
<dr_willis> most every config file works that way
<linuxuz3r> whats new in 12.10?
<bazhang> !notes > linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r, please see my private message
<CC> flintser: I'm not following sorry
<bazhang> CC  your apt sources list is what you are trying to modify
<dr_willis> look at the lines in your sources.list file
<roger_> dr_willis: so in gtkdialog I've got this "<action>xterm -e command</action>". Which works, however xterm closes when I hit ctrl+c. I need it to stay open so that I can copy/paste from it.
<flintser> CC: http://bash.cyberciti.biz/guide/Shell_Comments
<bazhang> CC and by opening that file in an editor, then placing a # in front of the line YOU DONT want it to check the alteration is made
<dr_willis> roger_:   command && read
<dr_willis> no & at the end
<tomreyn> roger_: xterm -e 'command ; read'
<CC> flintser: #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal main restricted universe multiverse
<CC> flintser: Yes?
<bazhang> CC yes
<CC> bazhang: Well I can't change the file because apparently I don't have permissions even though I'm the only user
<dr_willis> that looked  like a legitimate  entry to me..
<bazhang> CC sudo nano  or gksudo gedit
<dr_willis> you MUST  use sudo rights to alter system files
<roger_> dr_willis, tomreyn: hmm both of those still close down if I hit ctrl+c
<mognite> anyone at home
<bazhang> mognite, whats the support issue
<dr_willis> roger_:  because ctrl-c  sends a break to the shell.
<dr_willis> not a copy/paste
<mognite> do you have a general discussion channel?
<dr_willis> ms stole ctrl-c   ;-)
<roger_> oh yeah totally I get that..
<Ben64> mognite: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<dr_willis> right click. copy.. or  select then middleclick
<mognite> thanks
<roger_> the reason why I need ctrl+c is to stop the command from processing so it will quit moving around so I can select the data I need then copy/paste
<Ben64> ctrl+z is "stop"
<dr_willis> use ctrl-s to pause it
<roger_> may I PM you dr_willis?
<dr_willis> then ctrl-q to resume
<roger_> oh..  ctrl+z or s..  !  lemme give those a try
<CC> dr_willis: Update and upgrade done.
<dr_willis> im at work so may have to leave at any time..
<Ben64> dr_willis's way is probably better
<dr_willis> i rhink you may need to read up on bash moar. ;-)
<dr_willis> ctrl-z    backgrounds.. not what you want
<roger_> yeah you are right.. there is so much to learn
<dr_willis> ctrl s and q  =  flow controlling
<Ben64> ctrl+z stops it, then you can background it
<Ben64> but i get what you're saying
<roger_> Coming from a programming background, I've really found gtkdialog the most fun
<CC> dr_willis: I still have a libc6 dependency error when trying to use steam.deb
<fastrack> Hello people of #ubuntu, I have a issue and it is that when I type "chown ubc /mirror" (mirror the folder, ubc the user, chown the command), I get "Changing ownership of '/mirror': operation not permitted", I am logged in as root over SSH.
<Ben64> CC: have you done "sudo apt-get update"
<CC> Ben64: Yes
<dr_willis> CC:  that lib should allready be installed.
<Ben64> CC: are you on 64 bit
<CC> Ben64: Yes
<roger_> one more for you guys.. (for now) why does "xterm -e command" work and "xterm -x mc command" doesn't?
<dr_willis> done  a   sudo apt-get  dist-upgrade  cc?
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install libc6:i386
<Ben64> or just use steam's repository
<fastrack> nobody here knows about chown command?
<fastrack> :P
<dr_willis> whats -x supposed to do
<dr_willis> !permissions | fastrack
<ubottu> fastrack: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bazhang> fastrack, patience. it sometimes takes more than a minute to answer
<fastrack> lol
<thea> 'man chmod'
<Delux> need some help with fdisk/parted on Ubuntu server 12.04
<flintser> !ask | Delux
<ubottu> Delux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Delux> ok
<CC> dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/GN5DL3yM
<dr_willis> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.15-0ubuntu20 (quantal), package size 3847 kB, installed size 9130 kB
<Delux> have a 3TB drive installed on a Server 12.04. when I try to run fdisk and do partitions I get warnings about GPT detected. So I partition using parted and it seems to go ok but when I try to list with fdisk -l command
<Delux> I get the same warning plus now I get Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<GeorgeTirebiter> Is a swap file a logical or primary partition?
<Delux> primary
<dr_willis> hmm id say hit up askubuntu.com and search for that last line error mesage. E:  yadda.....
<GeorgeTirebiter> thanx
<dr_willis> GeorgeTirebiter:  can be either
<GeorgeTirebiter> That doesnt help. ;-)
<dr_willis> a FILE IS neither
<fastrack> my question wasn't how to chmod, it was why I was getting operation not permitted when logged on as root
<dr_willis> a PARTION  can be either one
<GeorgeTirebiter> well I'm just doing the swap file thing on the install
<GeorgeTirebiter> I guess a better q is what should I make it?
<syntroPi> CC, "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" is empty?
<GeorgeTirebiter> swap partition
<CC> syntroPi: 1386, i1386, i386
<flintser> fastrack: if something is messed up root might not have acces to it but someone els may have
<flintser> access* else*
<CC> syntroPi: I believe 2 of those are my failed attempts at typing i386
<Ben64> why do you have 1386 and i1386?
<Ben64> oh
<fastrack> I did mount a nfs server's folder as /mirror
<BryanRuiz> so i hosed my ubuntu install and i need to get back into kde-plasma, but I dont know what "LOGIN agent" or window manager? im using.. what is that called and how would i figure that out?
<isaias> is there anywhere else i can get help with installing ubuntu on Nexus 7?
<GeorgeTirebiter> So, um. How should I make the swap partition? logical or primary?
<Ben64> GeorgeTirebiter: doesn't matter
<BryanRuiz> I need to tell that login to log me into KDE instead of "default"
<GeorgeTirebiter> Not to me either, Ben. :)
<Ben64> GeorgeTirebiter: you can only have 4 primaries though, so keep that in mind
<GeorgeTirebiter> and the thing is in megabytes, so 1000 is a GB right?
<syntroPi> CC hmm at least i368 is in there. ok
<dr_willis> GeorgeTirebiter: a swap file can be any file on your filesystem.. its not a swap Partition. which is a special partion on the hard dislk
<dr_willis> a swap partition can be a primary, or logical partition.
<GeorgeTirebiter> yeah Doc that's what I'm making now, a swap partition
<GeorgeTirebiter> ok
<syntroPi> isaias, have you tried #ubuntu-phone
<dr_willis> you can put all of linux on logicals if you wanted
<Delux> I have a 3TB drive installed on a Server 12.04. When I try to run fdisk and do partitions I get warnings about GPT detected. If I partition using parted and I try to list with fdisk -l command I get Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<CC> syntroPi: What's my next step?
<isaias> syntroPi: i havent. thank you
<mrsudoer> i'm about to flash Lifeless...Do I just download the zip on the XDA site and flash it like normal after doing the regular backup/wipe?
<Ben64> Delux: fdisk is silly, don't worry
<mrsudoer> wrong channel...
<syntroPi> CC not sure
<GeorgeTirebiter> should it be at behinning or end and what should be its mount point?
<dr_willis> Delux:  id use parted ro make/manage the disk. not fdisk. and its not uncommon for there to be a few mb of unused space at the front of the hd/partions for alignment  purposes
<syntroPi> CC have you tried installing it from ubuntu software center=
<Ben64> CC: could you pastebin this... "grep . /etc/apt/sources.list* /etc/apt/sources.list*/*"
<dr_willis> for gparted - ignore fdisk.
<dr_willis> oops for gpt  - ignore fdisk.. dont use it
<GeorgeTirebiter> and for that matter, should the main partition be at the beginning or end?
<dr_willis> GeorgeTirebiter:  dosent really matter much
<Ben64> GeorgeTirebiter: normally OS goes up front, and swap last, but it doesn't really affect things, unless you wanted to rearrange partitions later
<GeorgeTirebiter> ok then.
<fastrack> yes!! I got it to work
<dr_willis> my typical partioning scheme.  (/  )  (/home) (swap)
<GeorgeTirebiter> funny os.
<fastrack> NFS server is working too
<Delux> when creating two partitions, I make the first start a 1MB and end at 2000000MB (2TB) and I start the second at 2000001 how do I know exactly where to end it?
<GeorgeTirebiter> thanx  doc
<dr_willis> whats funny that fact that its flexiable?
<fastrack> can't wait to make my cluster
<GeorgeTirebiter> yeah
<GeorgeTirebiter> not used to flexibility
<dr_willis> if you just hit enter.. i think it will default to the eend of the hd.
<Delux> nope, tried
<Delux> it askes me again
<Delux> asks
<GeorgeTirebiter> k
<timfrost> fastrack: if /mirror is on NFS, then the NFS server may be configured so that root at a client is NOT root on the server, and chown needs enough privilege at the server (root or owner).
<dr_willis> this is in parted? or cfdisk?
<Delux> parted
<fastrack> timfrost: I just changed(on the server) /mirror to 777 and ubc and now the nodes can all edit stuff in it and such so its fine :)
<CC> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/b2LSZKQi
<Ben64> CC: uh, you didn't type that correctly
<CC> Ben64: Right sorry
<Ben64> exactly like this, without quotes "grep . /etc/apt/sources.list* /etc/apt/sources.list*/*"
<GeorgeTirebiter> I'm using the swap patition as a swap partition, but there are a bunch of choices as to what to use the main partition as. Does it matter?
<Ben64> GeorgeTirebiter: the filesystem of the main one? ext4
<CC> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/KJhwk6J8
<GeorgeTirebiter> since there are so many choices is there a place I can read about 'em all?
<flintser> fastrack: 777 is never good as far as i can think of :)
<Ben64> CC: yeah you've definately got a problem with your sources, you should wipe em all and re-do them
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<fastrack> these aren't accesible over the internet and my wifi has a password.
<flintser> maybe to add nfs group and do maybe 775 or 755?
<fastrack> nobody has access to these servers but me and they are in my home.. I have a router and disabled incoming connections
<dr_willis> when in doubt use the defaults...
<Ben64> CC: can you install synaptic?
<flintser> fastrack: if you're sure its fine, but you never know ;) foilhat is best hat
<CC> Ben64: Sure can
<fastrack> haha
<xanndmpx> alguem brasil
<Ben64> !br | xanndmpx
<ubottu> xanndmpx: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<xanndmpx> #ubuntu-br
<CC> Ben64: Nevermind I cannot
<CC> Ben64: Failed to download repository information
<Ben64> CC: ok...
<flintser> cc: you have 12.10 or 12.04?
<Ben64> CC: delete /etc/apt/sources.list and everything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<CC> flintser: 12.10
<flintser> cc: ok then, i have 12.04, i could have copied them to my webserver and do a short rm && wget command for you
<flintser> i mean my sources list
<Ben64> CC: this shall be your new /etc/apt/sources.list http://pastebin.com/W8GJ74wp
<Ben64> CC: and this shall be /etc/apt/sources.list.d/steam.list http://pastebin.com/L2Hj7GNH
<flintser> what is the difference in sources.list and sources.lis.d/*
<flintser> list*
<Ben64> CC: then run... "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys F24AEA9FB05498B7; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Ben64> flintser: sources.list.d/ is where added repositories go, like PPAs and whatnot
<flintser> is it a Bad Thing(tm) to add everything to sources.list :/
<dr_willis> its an old bad habbit
<dr_willis> and why  we have a sources.list.d
<kilopopo> hi
<flintser> dr_willis: maybe i'll have to do some re-organizing then and do all "extra" repositories in sources.list.d/*
<kilopopo> when i suspend my computer it wont comeback up again
<dr_willis>  extra repositories..  ;-)
<CC> Ben64: done
<kilopopo> how do i make it so that it comes back up again
<dr_willis> best is to not use extra repositories..  ;-)
<GeorgeTirebiter> While it's installing, I wanted to let someone know that I think there's a problem with your FTP server. I wanted to install ver 12.10 but the .iso came thru messed up twice, so I used the ver 12.04.2 instead. I assume I'll be able to upgrade once it's all installed and happy?
<dr_willis> GeorgeTirebiter:  use the torrents
<dr_willis> and check the md5sum
<GeorgeTirebiter> well who knew. I used the internets
<Ben64> CC: no errors?
<dr_willis> and theres not just 1 ftp server
<GeorgeTirebiter> where do I get the .torrent file? do a search?
<dr_willis> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<flintser> dr_willis: i use things like vsftpd with better/easier chroot support and they aren't available from ubuntu repos
<dr_willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Quantal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<kilopopo> when i suspend my computer it wont comeback up again how do i make it wake up again????
<CC> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/xzs4eDPE
<Delux> how do I change a partition from ext4 to whatever I need to cange it to to ready for RAID?
<Delux> mdadm: /dev/sda2 appears to contain an ext2fs file system
<GeorgeTirebiter> IDK what any of that means. I use uTorrent. (on winders)
<dr_willis> GeorgeTirebiter:  find the. .torrent  and download....
<dr_willis> which should be at tge reseases... url above
<Ben64> CC: hmm, they must have changed it on 12.10
<GeorgeTirebiter> Right. I was asking where to find the .torrent, like if there was a particular search *place*. I usually just Google it. Zat ok? Will I find it?
<Ben64> CC: delete that steam.list file you made and do "sudo apt-get update" again, then try installing the steam.deb file
<dr_willis> the url to the torrents is above...
<GeorgeTirebiter> and whats it called?
<kilopopo> ~hibernate
<kilopopo> ~hibernate
<kilopopo> !hibernate
<GeorgeTirebiter> ok
<dr_willis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<GeorgeTirebiter> can I assume ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent is for a 32 bit machine?
<Delux> yes GeorgeTirebiter
<dr_willis> yep
<Delux> how do I change a partition from ext4 to whatever I need to cange it to to ready for RAID?
<Delux> mdadm: /dev/sda2 appears to contain an ext2fs file system
<GeorgeTirebiter> and so will I have to use this new disc to upgrade?
<dr_willis> or do a clean install
<dr_willis> i rarely upgrade
<GeorgeTirebiter> heavens!
<CC> Ben64: Same libc6 errors
<GeorgeTirebiter> it'll be easier the second time
<dr_willis> i dont know what you have installed either
<GeorgeTirebiter> 12.04
<dr_willis> many people stay with 12.04
<GeorgeTirebiter> ok well I will for awhile and if I upgrade I'll hate it like I hated windows 7 until I love it
<Delux> how do I change a partition from ext4 to whatever I need to cange it to to ready for RAID?
<Delux> mdadm: /dev/sda2 appears to contain an ext2fs file system
<dr_willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<CC> Ben64: ?
<dr_willis> GeorgeTirebiter:  13.04 due out in like 2 months
<neo1691> Hi. I have setup apache on ubuntu and am working on localhost. How can i access the same web pages stored on /var/www on a windows machine which is connected to ubuntu using a lan wire?
<GeorgeTirebiter> So like Windows 8?
<hilarie> Herro, could anyone point me in the right direction of running a 2nd instance on sftpd on a seperate port?
<flintser> neo1691: write your ip address to the windows machine
<decci> Hi
<hilarie> decci hello
<SpinningPyramid> hello
<Delux> is it possible to run a full version of Ubuntu Server from a USB thumb drive?
<hilarie> Delux YES!~!
<aeon-ltd> Delux: yeah, why not
<Delux> is there a good tutorial to do this?
<hilarie> Delux It works quite weill, but swapoff is your friend
<dr_willis> !tab
<hilarie> Delux it's just like installing it on a HDD, but you install it on a thumb drive, nothing special
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kunji> Delux: You just install it to the USB as you would to an HD
<dr_willis> bbl
<Delux> it shows as a HDD during install?
<kunji> yep
<hilarie> It always shows up as a HDD
<hilarie> But really, the sftpd conf file does not have a port option
<kunji> hilarie: Actually I think it did not back in the day, but it has for a few years now at least
<kunji> hilarie: I might be thinking of something else though
<flintser> hilarie: Delux: note that you need two usb drives or live-cd and usb, you can't install to the same usb you are trying to install from
<kilopopo> when i suspend my computer it wont comeback up again how do i make it wake up again????
<hilarie> kunji are you talking about ftp, or the usb question?
<kunji> usb
<hilarie> At least they all show up as /dev/sdb or w/e
<aeon-ltd> kilopopo: press power button once?
<kunji> hilarie: For sure, I just meant in the installer, they always appeared as HDDs to the OS
<CC> Ben64: Crashed again
<Fenix> hello
<SpinningPyramid> exit
<CC> Ben64: Made any breakthroughs?
<Fenix> i've been setting up ubuntu 12.10 as a vm guest running on win 7. it's been working pretty well, but i'm having some mouse issues. in any 3d game (quake 3, counter strike, steel storm) the mouse sensitivity is super high and any slight mouse movement makes the character look up and spin in circles. none of the in-game mouse sensitivity settings made any difference, also my mouse accelleration and sensitivity are at their lowest values in the
<Fenix> settings menu in ubuntu. any suggestions on how to remedy this mouse issue?
<tomreyn> Fenix: that's a #virtualbox question really, i'd say.
<Fenix> hrm... well aside from those games, the mouse is working just fine
<arunkumar413> how to record sound in gnome shell screen recording option using ctrl+Alt+Shirft+R
<tomreyn> Fenix: yes so it's an issue with the 3D acceleration passthrough
<vedic> I have added postgresql Apt as mentioned here: http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Apt . I can see the latest postgresql versions for Ubuntu 10.04 (eg: default is 8.4 but after adding apt, I get 9.x version). But not sure why I don't see pgbouncer 1.5.4 version available ?
<GeorgeTirebiter> Thunderbird?? LOL
<Delux> I have the USB CD-ROM with Server 12.04 disk and a USB Flash Drive on a Ubuntu Server machine. How do I make the USB bootable so I can install from the USD drive?
<GeorgeTirebiter> I just installed Umbutu and discovered it uses thunderbird.
<GeorgeTirebiter> funny
<Inspiral> Delux: on windows ?
<elemay2> hi guys, i have 2 intel pro 1000 nics (e1000 driver) in my ubuntu 12.04 x64 server, both are configured as a bond0, but one only gets 100mbps link. i tried to change the specific nick also switched ports on the switch, still the same. any hints in the right direction?
<Guest6255> Hello, is this the channel for help with Ubuntu or just general chat?
<vzion> support
<Guest6255> Ok
<kilopopo> night guys im out
<Guest6255> I'm having a problem with the resolution of my screen.
<Guest6255> It has been set at 1024x768 since I installed Ubuntu.
<vzion> what chip
<Guest6255> Now it is stuck at 640x480.
<Guest6255> What do you mean?
<vzion> make/model
<Guest6255> Of the graphics?
<vzion> yes
<Guest6255> or computer
<Guest6255> ok I believe they are Intel extreme 845 integrated graphics
<Guest6255> It was set at a higher res before and was working fine. I don't know what happend.
<wagle> what was installed before that worked?
<Guest6255> You mean version of Ubuntu.
<arunkumar413> does screen recording  process is handled by gpu or cpu?
<wagle> you just upgraded ubuntu then?
<wagle> crt screen?
<Guest6255> No
<Guest6255> no lcd
<wagle> wow
<Guest6255> I have Ubuntu 11.04
 * wagle scratches head and thinks
<Guest6255> and I meant I have an lcd
<vzion> that chip has known compatibility issues. its flawed & buggy
<wagle> i'm impressed that its confused about an lcd screen
<Guest6255> Oh, really. So I'm stuck with the problem or is there a fix?
<Guest6255> I've been search about it for awhile.
<Guest6255> *searching
<helmut_> hi
 * wagle bows out, he doesnt know
<cjfs> Guest6255, checked this already? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1713844
<vzion> try changing to xfce or lxde instead of using Unity
<elemay2> Guest6255: maybe you could try an ppa with updated drivers. like this one https://launchpad.net/~glasen/+archive/intel-driver
<wagle> if you are rich, you could get another video card..  i did that once for a while
<Guest6255> I'm not using Unity, because I had problems with it. And I'll check that cjfs
<Guest6255> and I'll check your link elemay2
<wagle> but it sounds like you can get it fixed
<TheGrey> o/ could the cause of my wifi slowness be because my wifi is registered as wlan2 as opposed to wlan0? If so, how can I make it wlan0?
<Kartagis> TheGrey: I suspect /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<wagle> wifi slowness might be an overloaded channel (like all your neighbors are using the same channel)
<elemay2> TheGrey: the naming shouldn't affect the speed
<vzion> is there a way to check the RSSI value on ubuntu?
<TheGrey> right because from my iwconfig, I get a mega ton of excessive retries and invalid misc. FYI I use ath9k. i've changed hwcyrpt, I'd installed linux compat-drivers. I've tried manually bumping the rate to 54M. All that seems left is to instal wicd and "disable n channel"...
<vzion> i've been having issues with the ath9k recently
<wagle> i'm seen wifi watcher guis that display the usage of each of the channels..  dunno how to find one though
<brightknight> wagle: the developers basically closed opensource down
<vzion> ?
<vedic> How to perform apt-get upgrade without updating linux kernel and headers only
<vedic> I want to update all other but linux kernel and its headers
<brightknight> good code is hard to come by
<vzion> i only know how to do that using the updated gui
<wagle> http://www.airgrab.com/AirGrab_WiFi_Radar/ seems to be free
<brightknight> like dd-wrt they code it in such a way that it is "open source" but the source is cyphered
<TheGrey> wagle: nice, and whats up with the disabling n channel stuff I hear on the forums? do you know what is mean by this and why it may have any effect? many thanks! :D
<wagle> blreagh
<brightknight> or it will come broke until it logs into freenode and downloads the closed source "updates" and backdoors
<vzion> thats for apple
<arunkumar413> how to set to zoom only the area near the mouse pointer in the universal access zoom tool
<wagle> TheGrey: over my head: i just know that wifi has several channels to use, but seldom gives the user a choice, nor makes a sensible choice on its own
<cnf> morning
<cnf> anyone around that knows their way around preseed? I want to have it ask confirmation of prefilled values
<vzion> channel = frquency. like old cordless phones used 900MHz, newer ones operated in 2.4 GHz & 5.2 GHz
<vzion> you can walk up and down the frequency range to find one not being used as much so your packets dont collide mid-air
<wagle> if you can find the knob
<Onkeltem> HI all. I have problem with console font on a Ubuntu 12.04 set: I see "???" instead of Russian file names. Any ideas?
<vzion> its on the wroter, not the device
<kepler> wagle: you should be able to pick a channel on your router
<vzion> router*
 * wagle goes at looks
<vzion> you configure that stuff in the wroter's admin page (typically http://192.168.1.1
<dmonjo> jo> hi i have 2 monitors extended mode, i have a panel on the second screen with a shortcute for chrome, when i click it the chrome window opened on the main terminal (the first screen) i want it to open directly on the second screen from where it was called how can i do that?
 * wagle goes and looks
<vzion> i must be tired..
<wagle> i use gigabit cable at home, soooo
<vzion> if its not your router, dont touch its admin page
<wagle> ok, my router is set to "automatic", so i guess it finds a good channel every so often
<vzion> or not
<paws> so i edited my userdir.conf to be as /home/*/www and my error.log is showing me: (13)Permission denied: access to /~nghh/index.html denied
<makertronic> Ok I'm the with the intel graphics problems. I just rebooted my computer, because it froze, and the res is back to normal. So, I'm confused.
<wagle> its my router, but i leave it alone
<wagle> makertronic: dont worry, be happy...  (uhhh)
<kepler> wagle: it won't hurt to change it to a particular frequency -- provided it isn't saturated by others. you may disconnect for a moment though
<vzion> you shouldnt allow access to the admin page through wifi
<syntroPi> paws, idk maybe a "chmod o+r ~/www"  could help?
<superdo> hi, why I cant set ip4 settings to manual in 12.10? the save button grayed out
<wagle> i last hacked on wireless in 1998 or so
<paws> syntroPi: but i do not want any other users on the server accessing my home dir or www dir
<kepler> wagle: were you using WEP or open? that'd be why
<illuminati_> hi, I tried installing ubuntu 12.10 but installation hangs and displays "(initramfs) unable to find a medium containing live file system" . any help?
<illuminati_> I am using macbook 5,2.. early 2009 model
<vzion> did you create a persistence file? sounds like the persistence is messed up
<syntroPi> paws, maybe you can add the group of the server program to the perms?
<vzion> illuminati_, if this is a USB, try making it again but make sure the persistence is set to 0 bytes
<vedic> How to disable single user mode login? (i.e. when OS boots, by modifying the kernel parameters, one can enter as single user)
<illuminati_> persistence? vzion i am a newbie. yes i am installing through USB… checked md5.. its matching..
<vzion> the program you used to make the USB asked how much space to reserve for saving files (try changing the value to 0)
<illuminati_> i used unetbootin...
<jnhghy> Hi, I have some dbf files that I need to edit, anybody knows any software that I can try?
<jnhghy> I checked GTK but I can't make it modify the dbf it only shows it...
<illuminati_> vzion: yes.. it was set to zero by default…
<vzion> i had a problem installing today. changed thumbdrives and it worked
<vzion> maybe set it to 2048 MB
<iceroot> how to tell the kernel to reread my partitions? i did sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1  (dont run that command!!). what ways are there without restart so that the kernel will read the new partition layout on sdb
<illuminati_> okay … will try
<wagle> iceroot: eject?
<iceroot> partprobe  is the way to go i figured out
<illuminati_> one more question vzion , the image i downloaded was 64 bit… also my computer is 64 based.. but in the name of the image there was AMD64… it that image only for AMD chips?
<iceroot> illuminati_: no
<illuminati_> for all macs? mine is intel based.
<iceroot> illuminati_: its also for intel, the amd64 technic itself is called amd64 and is not releated to amd cpus
<vzion> amd beat intel to the standard so they got to name it
<iceroot> illuminati_: for intel macs there is a special iso (imo)
<iceroot> !mac | illuminati_
<ubottu> illuminati_: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<illuminati_> iceroot: can u give me address for iso for intel based macs?
<iceroot> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Quantal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<_DeLa_> hi there
<James_WB> hello i have a question
<thea> !torrents
<ubottu> Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<illuminati_> thanks vzion iceroot ubottu
<vedic> How to disable single user mode login? (i.e. when OS boots, by modifying the kernel parameters, one can enter as single user)
<iceroot> illuminati_: seems like there is no mac image anymore, i thought there was a amd64 iso with mac in it name but luckily i dont own an apple jail so i never tried it
<illuminati_> lol
<_DeLa_> I wonder which console commad / tool can show me the ip addresses of all my LAN devices? simply typing "ifconfig" in the terminal doesn't do it
<Fuzzles> will steam work out the box with my ati radeion hd 3 series?
<wagle> James_WB: there are 1700 people here..  ask your question.  if one of them is looking and knows the answer, then ...
<illuminati_> Gonna buy a pc if couldn't succeed initialling linux..
<iceroot> _DeLa_: ifconfig will show you all configured network devices
<iceroot> _DeLa_: if it does not show all, then the others are not configured correctly
<vzion> Fuzzles,  not sure how well it will work. AMD considers hd 2xxx, 3xxx and 4xxx series legacy and doesnt supply working drivers any more
<wagle> ifconfig -a
<wagle> ?
<tomreyn> _DeLa_: ip addr show
<thea> ip addr show
<Fuzzles> vzion, so im screwed :(
 * wagle is stuck in the 1990s
<tomreyn> wagle :)
<vzion> Fuzzles,  not nessesarily. the xorg drivers work pretty well but not for everything. some games run for me others tell me i dont have working OpenGL
<Valtam> Fuzzles, you meet the min. requirements
<Fuzzles> vzion, xorg? are they the drivers in addition drivers?
<vzion> no they are the default drivers ur running wight now
<cousteau> something weird has happened with the update manager.  It has frozen when it had apparently finished.  I just joined here to ask for help, but then it suddenly continued and finished.
<James_WB> My question is about installing a USB adsl modem I have (H9601), I would like to know how to setup the connection with ubuntu 11.04 . It is possible that my modem is not compatible with ubuntu but I would like to know. And I have checked the product website and the drivers they offer are for outdated linux distrubutions. On google there is one solution but it for ubuntu 9.0 and does not work for newer versions of ubuntu. Any help 
<_DeLa_> thea: nope...
<_DeLa_> well....
<Fuzzles> Valtam, so i should install the 1 driver listed in additional  drivers and download TF2 and try i know in beta it didnt work
<vzion> what version ubuntu you running?
<Fuzzles> who me?
<vzion> yea
<Fuzzles> 12.04
<vzion> that driver wont work, youll have to downgrade if you want to use it
<Fuzzles> vzion, what you mean downgrade?
<vzion> 11.04 or 11.10
<Valtam> Fuzzles, http://i.imgur.com/7Bnsd.png
<HackerZedi>  /exit
<_DeLa_> my problem is the following: I have a dlink ip cam attached via ethernet to my lan switch / dlink dsl modem.... in the web interface, the modem recognizes the cam and shows the ip address, but I cannot access the config web interface of my ip cam through this ip address .... any suggestions?
<Fuzzles> so theres no way of getting the driver in 12.04
<tomreyn> cousteau: download ubuntu 12.10 and make a bootable dvd/usb key out of it, boot it, and see hwther your modem works out of the box there
<vzion> try runing the xorg driver, it may work just fine, otherwise no, AMD wants you to pay for new hardware
<tomreyn> cousteau: also update your ubuntu version since yours is end of life
<Fuzzles> vzion, how do i get xorg driver
<cousteau> tomreyn, I don't want to do that nor I'm interested on it.  Are you sure the nick you wanted to highlight was mine?
<vzion> you are runing it right *now*
<tomreyn> !11.04 | cousteau
<ubottu> cousteau: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<wagle> Valtam: where's you get that, its scary
<cousteau> tomreyn, the user you're looking for is James_WB
<Fuzzles> what the driver in additional drivers
<cousteau> (I think)
<tomreyn> cousteau: i'm sorry, i mixed you up indeed
<cousteau> heh, don't worry  :)
<tomreyn> James_WB: download ubuntu 12.10 and make a bootable dvd/usb key out of it, boot it, and see hwther your modem works out of the box there
<vzion> Fuzzles,  you are already useing the xorg driver. you dont need to install it
<tomreyn> James_WB: also update your ubuntu version since yours is end of life
<tomreyn> !11.04 | James_WB
<ubottu> James_WB: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Fuzzles> vzion, so he one that runs without installing a driver when u first install
<wagle> is there a kit/whatever for us old fogeys who are happy with 10.04?
<wagle> to modernize
<James_WB> ok I will try with the latest version of ubuntu , although I have suspicion that my modem will not work :(
<wagle> James_WB: boot from cdrom (live cd?) and see if you can make it work
<James_WB> Product site (http://www.prolink2u.com/new/support/download.php?q=h9601) , although it has linux driver section, it makes no mention of the newer versions of linux, also mentions something about compiling :(
<ikonia> wagle: what do you mean by modernise ?
<tomreyn> _DeLa_: is your computer, the one you are rying to access the ip cam from, in the same network (in terms of ip addresses, do the first three octets match?) as the ip cam?
<wagle> ikonia: they are going to kick me off 10.04 in another 1.5 months..  i cant stand 12.04 or 12.10
<wagle> but they are "modern"
<ikonia> wagle: who is going to kick you off ?
<wagle> ikonia: support ends in april for 10.04
<ikonia> wagle: no-one is stopping you using it after suppport
<tomreyn> _DeLa_: also make sure your d-link router (the device you refer to as "lan switch / dlink dsl modem") is configured to allow devices within the network to communicate with each other.
<wagle> meh, dont wanna get hacked, etc
<ikonia> wagle: why do you think you're going to get hacked ?
<wagle> besides, sounds like the time has come to learn how to customize 13, or someething
<mmack> Hey all! I have a question about open files... i have bigcouch running and hit the open files limit, so i went to limits.conf and raised it for root and * to a better value. My problem is that the applications hits the old limit (1024). Its ubuntu server 12.04... what have i missed?
<wagle> ikonia: because I have been hacked in the past
<ikonia> wagle: what ? customize 13 ?
<ikonia> wagle: so, that's probably your fault rather than software
<amrit> hi
<wagle> ikonia: ah, found your troll line did ya?
<_DeLa_> tomreyn: I think only the 2 first octets match...192.168. - then the differ...is that the problem? concerning my "router": sorry, I really meant to say that I have a dsl modem which is attached to an ethernet switch where the rest of my network is connected to
<ikonia> errr no
<amrit> i have approblem..
<wagle>  /nick houston
<amrit> my applications are crashing once in a while
<amrit> and when im trying to send error report it says mine is not a genuine ubuntu pack
<amrit> i do not understand plz hep
<_DeLa_> tomreyn: need to reboot...brb
<rypervenche> mmack: What does ulimit -a show?
<amrit> hey fellows plz help me out
<mmack> rypervenche: It shows the correct value (50k)
<jpds> amrit: There is no such thing as a "genuine ubuntu pack".
<wagle> amrit: how did you install ubuntu (I was waiting to see if someone knew the answer)?
<rypervenche> mmack: For both soft and hard limits?
<mmack> yep
<geryon66> rypervenche: type: help ulimit
<tomreyn> !enter | amrit
<ubottu> amrit: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mmack> rypervenche: i think i got the golden hint: Y"ou also need to edit /etc/pam.d/common-session* and add the following line to the end:"
<rypervenche> geryon66: Why'd you send that to me?
<amrit> thanks for answering.. i upgraded my system from 10.10 to 12.04
<wagle> amrit: i have no idea what a "genuine ubuntu pack" is..  i can guess that it has something to do with where you got the 12.04 install image?
<_DeLa_> re
<jpds> amrit: You're going to have to give us a screenshot of the error message.
<wagle> jpds: good idea
<amrit> okay
<tomreyn> _DeLa_: so it could be that the different networks you are in is why you cannot access the ip cam, if the ip cam is configured to not allow remote access
<amrit> is there any way to access my previous error logs?
<wagle> tail -50 /var/log/messages
<wagle> ?
<_DeLa_> args ...brb ...
<tomreyn> _DeLa_: another approach could be to reset the IP cam to vendor defaults. most devices have a way to do this in case you misconfigure them and can't get network access to them anymore.
<mmack> rypervenche: hmm, nope that did not help.. still hitting the limit
<rypervenche> mmack: Have you logged out/rebooted?
<mmack> yep
<mmack> if i login with the user that's running the service i get the correct ulimit
<donnie> Does anyone know OpenOffice like a pro? I'm having troubles
<paws> donnie you should be more specific than that
<iceroot> when using mdadm to create a RAID 10, is there a way to say mdadm that sda is already holding the final data and the array should be created with sda as the sync-base? or will it be random what mdadm is picking?
<amrit> i remeber it says try removing 3rd party softwares? what are 3rd party softwares? how to remove them and can i remove them at a go?
<iceroot> amrit: ppas
<syntroPi> mmack, have you read http://askubuntu.com/questions/162229/how-do-i-increase-the-open-files-limit-for-a-non-root-user
<donnie> paws: You know how you can make 'sections' to hyperlink too... Well mine messed up, and I wanna start over. How do I remove all "sections" without redoing the document?
<mmack> syntroPi: yep...
<cocomo> hi, whats the real name of 'monospace' font which is used in the terminal. Where is it located on disk?
<Baptist666> hey
<wagle> oh wow, the battle continues
<Baptist666> How can i install cinammon?
<mmack> syntroPi: my guess now that the value is too high
 * D3AX0N on a mission
<wagle> amrit: video drivers (like nvidia), which are closed source, so no-one can debug them
<amrit> i am new to ubuntu and its community, i did not understand ppas?
<D3AX0N> hello
<cocomo> hi, where is the 'monospace' font located on ubuntu 12.04. Its the font used by terminal.
<Baptist666> HEY
<Baptist666> how can i check my ubuntu version?
<iceroot> Baptist666: cat /etc/issue
<wagle> amrit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_Package_Archive
<_DeLa_> jesus....re
<dr_willis> !ppa | amrit
<ubottu> amrit: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dr_willis> hmm.. bot is sleeping again. ;)
<wagle> dr_willis: thanks for the tip
<dr_willis> thers no charge for awsome. ;P
<Kartagis> what can I do if sound stutters in a video in firefox?
<amrit> can i remove all these 3rd part softwares in one go?
<spinning> nope
<wagle> amrit: try deleting your PPA's and see if it still crashes..  if so, you can now report it..  but until its fixed, you might have to tolerate being with (or without) your ppas
<wagle> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Baptist666> I installed cinnamon. how can i make it default gui?
<wagle> amrit: ^^^
<kepler> Baptist666: when you log in, select it, then the next time you log in, make sure it says "use previous"
<dr_willis> Baptist666:  select it at the lightdm login screen and it should rember for your user
<Baptist666> k
<Baptist666> ty
<amrit> @wagle : thanks , can u help me out how to remove ppa's
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<wagle> amrit: read the above
<amrit> thanks wagle
<wagle> thanks dr_willis
<hilarie> could someone point me in the right direction of either starting 2nd SSHD or Vsftp server on a different port my google fu is failing me
<spinning> is vim that difficult to use?
<llutz> hilarie: why 2nd sshd? just define multiple "Port" in sshd_config
<hilarie> when you compare it to nano it is
<hilarie> llutz orly!
<dr_willis> spinning:  i dont think so. You juat have to rember its  all about the 'mode' its in
<dr_willis> most text editors are non-modal normally
<kepler> spinning: if you want to learn it, it keeps your fingers on the keyboard, instead of using arrow keys/mouse
<dr_willis> !info vimtutor
<ubottu> Package vimtutor does not exist in quantal
<amrit> what wiil be there in place or repository name and subdirectore
<llutz> hilarie: man sshd_config "Port    Specifies the port number that sshd(8) listens on.  The default is 22.  Multiple options of this type are permitted."
<dr_willis> !find vimtutor
<ubottu> File vimtutor found in manpages-zh, vim-gui-common, vim-runtime
 * wagle hugs his mouse, protectively
<spinning> and what about the learning curve, when using it practically daily for C/C++
<Ben64> eh, mouse is good for gaming and web browsing only
<kepler> i use my keyboard for everything i can
<hilarie> llutz so would I do port 22 <linebreak> port 42 or port 22 42?
<llutz> hilarie: Port 22 \n Port 42
<hilarie> \n is ninjaspeak for hitting enter right?
<wagle> yes
<hilarie> Thank you :) Wish me luck bypassing my ISPs QoS!
<Guest20783> see you
<wagle> now we have to killall you
<llutz> hilarie: \n = linefeed
<_DeLa_> tomreyn: I just checked both have 192.168.1. . ... so same network...hm
<kortsi> ubuntu 12.10 64-bit, nvidia quadro 4000, glxgears gives me 8-10 fps after machine has been up for a day or two. after reboot it gives me thousands of fps. it seems to slow down as a function of time - what should i check?
<lcabreza1> how do i disable wlan and enable only bluetooth ?
<vzion> right click on the wifi bars (network arrows)
<_DeLa_> lcabreza1: "rfkill" in the terminal
<kepler> _DeLa_: what's the problem?
<tomreyn> _DeLa_: in case you missed this: another approach could be to reset the IP cam to vendor defaults. most devices have a way to do this in case you misconfigure them and can't get network access to them anymore.
<kubanc> hellow! is there any GUI for vsftp?
<_DeLa_> tomreyn: sorry, probably missed it
<_DeLa_> thanks
<llutz> kubanc: ftp-gui like filezilla? or admin-gui, then no
<Ben64> kubanc: uh.. vsftpd is a server... so.. no?
<_DeLa_> kepler: see above dialog....
<_DeLa_> tomreyn: will try resetting...
<wagle> kubanc: webmin?
<llutz> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<kubanc> Ben64, i need amin-gui, because i would like to pt user user1 only accessible to folder /var/www/mb
<wagle> ooooooo
<Ben64> kubanc: could you repeat that in english
<lcabreza1> _DeLa_: what s the complete command rfkill wifi ?
<kubanc> Ben64, :D. I would lie to create FTP account that can only have permission for specific folder
<Ben64> kubanc: that's not related to having a gui at all. try this - http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/vsftp-chroot-users-limit-to-only-their-home-directory.html
<wagle> kubanc: use a text editor to edit the config file appropriately?  (i dont know vsftpd well)
<kepler> _DeLa_: in general, routers provide addresses in a /24 block, so if you have an IP in 192.168.1.x and 192.168.2.x, they will not be able to communicate (in general).
<_DeLa_> lcabreza1: first "rfkill list"
<wagle> kepler: they might decide to bounce off the stupid router that dhcp'd that
<wagle> since it would be the default route
<_DeLa_> then check the number of the item you want to dis-/enable and type "rfkill block number" or "rfkill unblock number" ...as root / sudo
<kepler> it shouldn't be handing stuff out in a different subnet though
<wagle> yeah
<kepler> unless it was told to, which i think most routers would decline
<_DeLa_> kepler: thanks...but they seem to have both 192.168.1.x
<kepler> _DeLa_: is the camera statically assigned, or through DHCP?
<kepler> and are you able to ping it?
<lcabreza1> _DeLa_: Thanks
<wagle> kepler: rogue dhcp server..  8/
<kepler> on a home network?!
<wagle> kepler: virtualbox runs one for its guests, etc etc
<wagle> you cant setup odd networks with kvm/qemu, etc
<kepler> but you'd have to do some pretty shifty stuff to it to get it to go out to the rest of your network
<wagle> i think i saw it..  once
<vzion> most routers support static routing
<flintser> help, my keyboard layout changed to us by accident. i want my fi layout back. i am on ssh connection through putty and it changed during a game of sol (xforwading was used)
<kepler> but if they are both getting 192.168.1.x addrs, it shouldn't be needed
<flintser> i dont know what to do
<ChesterX> hello everybody, for some reason my display settings witched from 16:9 to 4:3. where can i change those settings?
<kepler> id guess that the camera is statically assigned and has the wrong subnet mask or gateway
<foo357> Hello, what modes and stuff can a directory have other than the ugo rwx permissions? What would 2xxx signify?
<wagle> flintser: find the keyboard configure option
<_DeLa_> kepler: it's dhcp ...brb
<kepler> _DeLa_: can you ping it? and what addr is it getting?
<tortik> is any easy tool to make a multiboot cd from several images?
<flintser> wagle: i dont know what you mean, that is what im trying to do. to change the kb layout back. is there a shortcut or what
<wagle> flintser: my 12.10 system isnt up, but its under system->preferences->keyboard on my (*ahem*) 10.04 system
<Layke> Whenever I try and install anything now through apt-get, I get this, and I don't know how to resolve it.
<Layke> http://pastie.org/6172878
<wagle> flintser: in the gui
<Layke> I've tried t oapt-get -f install, but that doesn't help
<flintser> wagle: as i stated i am on ssh connection, the ubuntu is running miles away from me. what is the program i can run from terminal to open preferences
<pegpe> I was just about to verify a newly installed 12.04 server and noticed that /etc/ssh/sshd_confing is not registered to a packet and will therefor not be noticed by debsums, can anyone shine a light o this?
<wagle> ooooo
<flintser> i can use xforwarding so its not a problem
<Layke> http://pastie.org/6172885 errors from install -f
<kepler> Layke: did you apt-get autoremove  ?
<wagle> !set keyboard command line ubuntu | flintser
<ubottu> wagle: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wagle> hahaha
<wagle> flintser: google for set keyboard command line ubuntu
<melkor> What is the difference between using Nautilus to connect to a remote ssh file and using sshfs?
<dr_willis> sshfs lets you define where you want it to go..
<dr_willis> nautilus puts it in .gvfs
<dr_willis> you can use sshfs on a  non x setup also.
<dr_willis> and automate the mounting at boot via fstab if you wanted to
<melkor> Great, sounds much better.
<dr_willis> the FUSE tools are very very handy
<dr_willis> !info djmount
<ubottu> djmount (source: djmount): file system client for mounting network media servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71-5build1 (quantal), package size 64 kB, installed size 155 kB
<Layke> kepler, Yeah. I'll paste the out sec.
<dr_willis> dhmount shows your upnp/dlna servers as a local directory. :) you can play files from
<flintser> i tried setxkbmap -layout fi but it didnt work
<wagle> thats the x11 keyboard, i imagine
<Layke> kepler, http://pastie.org/6172904
<wagle> flintser: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/155424/changing-keyboard-layout-in-ubuntu-12-04-server-command-line-interface
<fidel> hi - i am using docky on 12.04. docky tends to crash about at least twice a day. Is that a known issue to someone inhere? any debugging tips or similar?
<Layke> kepler, It's obviously something I have done when installing libgearman7 (which I need to run gearman-job-server)
<kepler> Layke: try sudo apt-get remove libgearman-dev
<kepler> then do your updates/whatever, and reinstall it
<fidel> thats docky 2.1.4-1
<flintser> try http://askubuntu.com/questions/155424/changing-keyboard-layout-in-ubuntu-12-04-server-command-line-interface
<kepler> not sure where the dependency is broken
<Layke> Thanks. Looks good kepler. Incidentally, how would I remove the "Duplicate sources.list entry" errors. Do I just remove them from my /etc/apt/sources.list
<kepler> yes
<kepler> you can do it through the software center too, a few menus deep, i just do sources.list though
<tomreyn> or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Layke> Okay. Cheers for the help. That's been annoying me for a while.
<Layke> What's the difference between .d?
<Layke> Ah.. Yeah I see it's in .d dropbox.list and dropbox.list.save
<tomreyn> .d is a directory containing files which get appeneded / included to the single file
<flintser> wagle: omg i am the stupidest person ever :D i checked the windows language bar and guess what it said :)
<_DeLa_> re
<tomreyn> Layke: i don't know dropbox, but it's not a backup
<Layke> So  the sources.list.d/ and all of the apt repo add commands I add.
<kepler> _DeLa_: are you able to ping that camera?
<k1l> the PPAs get stored in the .d/ folder nowadays
<Layke> apt-add-repository * and they add to sources.list.d
<wagle> "ubuntu's not here, man..."
<Layke> Thanks for the explaination. :) I've struggled with package management for a long time.
<tomreyn> Layke: right
<_DeLa_> kepler: I just found something out...while my router lists the camera at 192.168.1.x .... according to "the internet", the default ip of the camera is 192.168.0.20
<k1l> Layke: its changed some times ago. in the old days there only was the sources.list file. now its seperated
<Layke> And why have .save files? Are they just backups (I think that's what tomreyn said? )
<Layke> my dropbox.list is identical to dropbox.list.save
<tomreyn> _DeLa_: The Internet is lying, always. Ask your favourite politician, they can confirm it.
<kepler> _DeLa_: ok, so you can either change the IP range of your router to 192.168.0.1, and renew your lease, or set up a static route in the router
<_DeLa_> so should I set my modem LAN ip to 192.168.0.1?
<_DeLa_> ah
<kepler> that is what i would do
<_DeLa_> me too ;)
<kepler> you'd have to look up documentation on how to do the static route
<k1l> Layke: the .save files are from the upgrade (like from 12.04 to 12.10). the PPAs get disabled while upgrading and are saved for reactivation afterwards
<tomreyn> _DeLa_: i was just kidding there. where do you read what "the internet" says?
<wagle> omg..  i'm downloading at 3.4 MB/sec...
<_DeLa_> tomreyn: it's the big manual pdf, which wasn't included as a print out in the box
<kepler> wagle: http://speedtest.net/result/2432981385.png
<_DeLa_> ;)
<tomreyn> Layke: the .save files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ are indeed backup files. only files ending in .list in this directory are interpreted.
<wagle> is that the png larger than the known universe?
<tomreyn> _DeLa_: well then can you access it on this other IP address?
<tomreyn> kepler: i bet you have high jitter, though. *something* must be wrong
<_DeLa_> tomreyn: i just tried but it seems like the modem web interface won't let me change the ip range...!? i can change it but it won't save....
<n8w> hey
<n8w> for some reason, my konsole remote tab no longer shows the username and the remote dir eventhough i have defined it: (%u) %H%w
<n8w> it just shows ~: bash
<tomreyn> _DeLa_: i can't really help there, you'd need to talk to d-link support
<kepler> tomreyn: we have a couple of 10 gig links, of course only a gig card in my workstation
<tomreyn> kepler: i pity you ;-P
<tomreyn> i'm surprised you found a server which could match up anyways.
<_DeLa_> brb
<kepler> not sure if my boss would approve a 10 gig link to my workstation. i suppose i could
<flintser> kepler: is that overkill or overkill? i mean for each individual workstation :) basic 7200rpm hdd cannot even write that fast
<kepler> total overkill. id assume speedtests would only use RAM anyway
<tomreyn> thats why they invented SSDs! ;)
<dat789> Hi! I've just got a rather fresh copy of ubuntu LTS on a new SSD drive. It's only 128 GB in size. Whenever I perform apt-get then install, it will of course fill up the SSD. How do I tell Ubuntu to use my other partition (2 TB)?
<iceroot> dat789: you can not tell apt-get to install somewhere else
<kepler> most of our servers are virtualized on SANs, and have 4 or 8 gig connections to them
<iceroot> dat789: you have to mount the big hdd to a location where apt-get is installing files
<dr_willis> dat789:  ive yet to fill up my 128gb  ssd with /   i got /home/ mounted to a 2nd hd..
<dr_willis> dat789:  you want to inssttall apps to the ssd - that way they load faster. ;)
<flintser> kepler: it even says that you are 99% faster than us, i'd really like to see the last 1% ;D
<dat789> iceroot, dr_willis: ok, so the key point here is to mount to the bigger hdd
<wagle> ahh..  the olde days, when we had several partitions...
<dr_willis> dat789:  if you want to use it.. you have to mount it somewhere. ;) yes
<dr_willis> id put the swap partion on it  at  the very least
<wagle> are there translucent file systems yet?
<dr_willis> putting /home/ on it - would also be a good idea
<ruslan_osmanov> Hi. How do I install libevent 2 on Ubuntu Server 12.10 debian-way?
<dat789> swap partitions... all very new concepts to me
<llutz> dat789: fill up 128GB? i just installed 12.10 on a 90GB-SSD and it uses 4.2GB...
<kepler> flintser: i bet it is the people who are providing us the 10 gig links, running speed tests on their workstations!
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<dr_willis> wagle:  translucent?
<dat789> llutz: well, 128 GB, yes.... installation of Ubuntu was allocated 40GB. the remaining is running Windows
<dr_willis> 40gb for / and /home and swap on the 2gb - would be decentr
<wagle> dr_willis: http://www.cs.duke.edu/csl/docs/sysadmin_course/sysadm-67.html or the like
<dat789> dr_willis: ok, I'd need to find out how to do the swap partition
<dr_willis> the installer most likely made one on the ssd allready
<dr_willis> which isent really optimal. but shouldent really matter much
<dr_willis> untill you run out of hd space. ;P
<wagle> oh here ya go: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UnionFS
<flintser> kepler: if there was enough seeds you could download ubuntu dvd in less than 10 seconds
<dr_willis> theres several overlaying type fs's out for linux i recall.. not used them much.
<dr_willis> I even recall a similer thing on my amiga... years and years ago. ;)
<dr_willis> it was so ahead of its time. ;P
<wagle> flintser: i downloaded ubuntu oversized CDROM (13) in about 2-3 minutes
<dr_willis> 12.10+ is a dvd image now. ;)
<wagle> i decided to see what 13 was
<dr_willis> I think lubuntu 12.10 still fits on cd.
<tomreyn> i think mini.iso still fits on cd, too
<wagle> yeah, it does, my crash box installed 12.10 from a livecd
<dat789> how about... downloading files from web browser that goes directly to the 40GB ssd ? i mean, I don't want it to do that... but rather save the file(s) to the bigger hdd? I guess an option is to let it do that, then do s sudo mv downloaded_file to newlocation_with_Bigger_HDD
<flintser> but on full speed (70-80 mb/sec) youd bet it in 10 seconds, wagle
<dr_willis> dat789:  you can set your  /home/ on the other hd.
<wagle> flintser: hahaha
<dr_willis> no need to use sudo to move user files noirmally
<dat789> dr_willis: Thanks Dr.! And others...
<dr_willis> you could mount the other hd to /home/username/Download if you wanted to...
<dr_willis> or link it to there
<tomreyn> dat789: you should read up on "symbolic links", too
<tomreyn> ...unless you're alread yinto this concept
<wagle> i hear apple has a caching file system that uses the ssd as a cache (or somesuch) of the larger slow spinning thing)
<dat789> tomreyn: yup, i know a little on symbolic links --- ln -s fi fo
<_DeLa_> re...
<tomreyn> dat789: cool, just wanted to make sure
<_DeLa_> kepler: trying to ping the ip cam where the router says it is, I get:
<kepler> use pastebin
<dat789> tomreyn: not a problem. that's why i like #ubuntu. :)
<tomreyn> :)
<wagle> could put everything on the big disk, and cache current stuff on the ssd
<wagle> with some unionfs magic..  maybe
<flintser> dat789: you can set the folder where the downloads go from the browser if you want
<_DeLa_> kepler: ... it's really short... : ping 192.168.1.4
<_DeLa_> PING 192.168.1.4 (192.168.1.4) 56(84) bytes of data.
<dat789> flinster: ok, you just reminded me of that. thanks! will poke around
<WHATWHATWHAT> how to install flv codec offfline
<WHATWHATWHAT> anyone know
<dr_willis> why do you think you need to
<WHATWHATWHAT> or any video player that can be installed offline ?
<dat789> flv files still 'in' ?? thought that was so year 2000!!
<kepler> _DeLa_: do "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ping -c 5 192.168.1.4 | pastebinit
<flintser> WHATWHATWHAT: most browsers play flv
<WHATWHATWHAT> flinster is in a fie
<dr_willis> vlc  can play flv
<WHATWHATWHAT> yes i know vlc can play flv
<tomreyn> mplayer, too, i think
<dr_willis> flv vidoes can be converted to other formats also... its just a container.
<WHATWHATWHAT> even the default player can play flv
<dr_willis> theres no flv 'codec' itss a container that can be differnt codecs last i looked
<dat789> html5 these days .. not flv. unless, of course, i was misinformed.
<WHATWHATWHAT> i want to install a player on a pc that has no internet access
<MonkeyDust> avconv -i flv > something else does the trick
<dr_willis> !info minitube
<ubottu> minitube (source: minitube): Native YouTube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-1 (quantal), package size 653 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<WHATWHATWHAT> html5 is dead
<WHATWHATWHAT> future looks bleak
<dr_willis> install vlc then.
<WHATWHATWHAT> ya but whre to get the vlc package
<WHATWHATWHAT> for ubuntu
<dat789> WHATWHATWHAT: No it's not! If it is, it's been resurrected!
<dr_willis> its in the repos
<k1l> WHATWHATWHAT: packages.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> theres an apt-on cd wiki page also for offline needs
<flintser> WHATWHATWHAT: ubuntu's default player can run flv i think
<_DeLa_> kepler:  http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=212kbYEC
<_DeLa_> kepler: so the cam seems not to be at this ip, right?
<Ben64> WHATWHATWHAT: hook it up to the internet, sudo apt-get install mplayer2, done
<kepler> _DeLa_: yeah, seems so
<WHATWHATWHAT> i can't hook it up
<WHATWHATWHAT> that's the problem
<Ben64> why can't you
<flintser> you can not as you dont know how to or as you dont have access
<kepler> _DeLa_: do you have a router and a DSL modem? or is it all one device?
<Ben64> !offline | WHATWHATWHAT
<ubottu> WHATWHATWHAT: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<_DeLa_> kepler: dsl-modem only... d-link dsl-321b ..
<DJones> WHATWHATWHAT: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ Search for VLC on that, at the bottom there is normally a Download vlc section so you can download the package and dependancies
<DJones> WHATWHATWHAT: The copy it to a usb stick, transfer to the machine you want to install it on and install from the package
<dr_willis> id just run a cable then install what i needed.. offline is so.... 1980's
<dr_willis> ;-)
<Ben64> yeah i can't comprehend a computer that is unable to connect to the internet
<vzion> ....
<kepler> _DeLa_: and you couldn't change it to 192.168.0.1? if it said you couldn't save it, you may have to change the DHCP range it gives as well. not sure how the config goes for it
<vzion> wow you people are so short sighted
<dr_willis> and vague..... or was that someone else.
<WHATWHATWHAT> how come the file is 1m ?
<WHATWHATWHAT> how can a player be that small
<_DeLa_> kepler: i tried to ...no luck...well...i will keep trying and come back later to let you know how it went...thanks to kepler and tomreyn! cu guys
<Ben64> it just plays stuff
<dr_willis> most likely it has depencicies
<kepler> _DeLa_: looking at the manual, looks like you need to set the IP of 192.168.0.1, subnet mask 255.255.255.0, then "enable dhcp server" and set starting addr to 192.168.0.2, ending 192.168.0.254
<kepler> it wouldn't let you set just the IP without fixing the dhcp lease addrs
<kepler> i assume!
<WHATWHATWHAT> who the one said he can't believe a machine that doesn't have internet connection ?
<WHATWHATWHAT> there are tons of those machines
<Slavehandler> My default pointer icon changed to a larger size! The other pointer icons (typing, wating and such) are normal size though. How do I reset the pointer icon?
<WHATWHATWHAT> like 50% of the world pc
<dr_willis> none in my house
<dr_willis> :)
<vzion> get over yourself
<Slavehandler> In firefox the pointer icon is normal, but everywhere else it's not
<dr_willis> you want to install stuff easially. get networked for a short time
<flintser> WHATWHATWHAT: i dont get why you need .flv -able player without internet
<MonkeyDust> vzion  stop spawning random comments, please
<flintser> .flv is 95% of the time from internet
<vzion> sometimes thats a security violation
<flintser> as in some flash video
<dr_willis> Slavehandler:  what desktop
<Xelenonz> any advice how should I fix this issue? => http://pastebin.com/6m6Dqnu6 (about libcap)
<Slavehandler> dr_willis: Unity i believe
<Slavehandler> dr_willis: 12.04 lts
<k1l> vzion: keep this channel clear for ubuntu support please. we have the #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss for chatting or discussions.
<WHATWHATWHAT> ok i'm using window vlc
<WHATWHATWHAT> hehehehehe
<flintser> WHATWHATWHAT: i'm interested why you need .flv abilities without internet connection, since .flv is flash video
<tomreyn> flintser: s/he's gone
<flintser> oh.. /ignore:d parting msg
<sceptile666> ...
<rkhshm1> is there a difference in the way SCSI sub system works with sg volumes and LVMs ?
<ikonia> rkhshm1: shouldn't be
<ikonia> rkhshm1: lvm just uses "devices" and how those devics are presented...doesn't care
<rkhshm1> ikonia: hmm.. do you have any docs
<dat789> anyone here tried to groove to Gangnam style moves?
<ikonia> dat789: please keep the silly topics out of this channel
<ikonia> dat789: it's here for ubuntu support discussion
<ikonia> rkhshm1: docs on what?
<dat789> lol
<rkhshm1> i just wanted to read about it
<ikonia> rkhshm1: there are tons of docs on LVM on the net (I assume you're asking for LVM docs)
<rkhshm1> yeah
<dat789> ikonia: i know, just saying... :)
<ikonia> dat789: then please don't
<alan`> i know this is an odd place to be asking this question, does anybody have the ivtv cx18 firmware saved anywhere? trying to revive my htpc with a new hard drive after the last one crashed and can't seem to find the files anywhere
<ikonia> alan`: try ##hardware
<alan`> ikonia: thanks
<marcin> Hi, I have a problem. I'm starting installation of ubuntu on my notebook and it stops at 'stopping save kernel messages'. Nothing happen at all. Have you met this kind of error before?
<Oneill> I repaired grub using a live boot but when i rebooted i get a Grub Rescue prompt
<Oneill> what should i do now?
<Oneill> first time o rebooted i got what seems to be the GRUB of ubuntu desktop and im actually using ubuntu server, doesn't really matter but later i'll have to fix that too
<demonoid_me> hello
<demonoid_me> ubuntu users :)
<demonoid_me> i need little help pls
<demonoid_me> :)
<cfhowlett> !ask|demonoid_me,
<ubottu> demonoid_me,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<demonoid_me> :)
<brontosaurusrex> That !patience should really be replaced with !violence
<natty> !cd
<amrit> hi whenever iam truyin to insatll or remove a package . i get an erroer message failed to install or remove. when i click on the details i get following:-
<amrit> nstallArchives() failed: perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<amrit> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<amrit> 	LANGUAGE = (unset),
<amrit> 	LC_ALL = (unset),
<amrit> 	LANG = "en_IN.ISO8859-1"
<amrit>     are supported and installed on your system.
<FloodBot1> amrit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syntroPi> How can i set the subpixel rendering of the integrated cairo2 lib in firefox? its fonts are rainbows since it renders RGB instead of BGR like the rest of my Gnome3...!!
<syntroPi> Its very annoying since reading text in rainbows is no fun at all
<Naphatul> can i switch from 12.04 to 12.10 by choosing which repositories it checks? also where can i change that?
<auronandace> !upgrade | Naphatul
<ubottu> Naphatul: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> Naphatul: no.  See ubottu.
<flintser> can i run desktop through xforwarding?
<satellite-1d35>  testing sweets-desktop 0.94 in Ubuntu 12.10 cinnamon
<auronandace> satellite-1d35: cinnamon isn't supported here
<Naphatul> i don't have update manager i installed from the minimal ISO, also that page only has up to 11.04->11.10
<cfhowlett> Naphatul, don't use update manager.  download the iso.
<satellit> I know but this is ubuntu 12.10 with sweets-sugar running in a window
<jrib> cfhowlett: why?  He can use update-manager
<Naphatul> cfhowlett, i don't want to reinstall it i just want it to get newer version packages
<jrib> Naphatul: so install update-manager.  Here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades
<Naphatul> can't it be done from apt?
<jrib> Naphatul: not supported.  Update-manager is how upgrades between releases are done on ubuntu
<Fuzzles> with steam i try to run TF2 but get an error saying update open gl?
<cfhowlett> Naphatul, merely changing mirrors to the current release wont' do that.  HIGHLY recommed that you install a current release via clean install.
<amrit> what is the general code for installing a software?
<jrib> !software | amrit
<ubottu> amrit: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<flintser> i want to run unity but..: compiz (core) - Error: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0
<Naphatul> cfhowlett, if i get the normal iso's i get all the other stuff that i don't want to, if i install from the minimal iso again i'll have to configure it all over again, besides i don't run many packages so i doubt there's much to break
<cfhowlett> jrib, unless I crossed my threads, he's on 11.04?  no direct upgrade to 12.10 from that release.
<amrit> i want the code through terminal
<jrib> Naphatul: what version are you on now?
<Naphatul> jrib, 12.04, but with the minimal iso install
<DJones> amrit: Normally, "sudo apt-get install software-name-to-install"
<auronandace> amrit: sudo apt-get install nameofsoftware
<cfhowlett> amrit, normally sudo apt-get install packagename
<Totentag> Would anyone be able to suggest a program similar to Windows' ManyCam, to allow streaming and/or webcam debauchery?
<Totentag> desktop streaming*
<rix1234> Hi........ Anyone please help me with LikeWise AD authentication.
<amrit> i am trying to install a game wolf4sdl. after the file has finished installing it says:--errors were encountered while processing crossplatformui
<amrit> plz help
<cfhowlett> Naphatul, ok.  first, copy your etc/sources.list.  edit that list to point to the current release and save it. install the current mini.iso.  replace the default sources.list with your updated list.  apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> Naphatul, */etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> Naphatul: use update-manager.  That's the supported way to upgrade.
<amrit> cfhowlett : was this answer to my ques?
<Totentag> amrit: It was to Naphatul, who asked earlier.
<amrit> ok
<amrit> plz some help me also
<cfhowlett> amrit, sudo apt-get install wolf4sdl --reinstall  but I take this is on steam?  in beta?  expect unforeseen consequences
<jrib> Naphatul: update-manager handles some corner cases that you may encounter if you try to upgrade as cfhowlett suggests.  So you may encounter issues with that method and need to deal with them.
<Naphatul> jrib, yeah i know i'm ok with that
<Totentag> I seem to have been flooded out by a lot of leaving members, so I'll toss this one out there again. Would anyone be able to suggest a program similar to Windows' ManyCam, to allow streaming and/or webcam debauchery?
<syntroPi> Is there a way to make FireFox use system libcairo2? Fonts look very ugly with the integrated libcairo2
<amrit> it says Errors were encountered while processing:
<amrit>  crossplatformui
<jrib> Naphatul: I don't understand why you refuse to use update-manager, but ok.
<jrib> Naphatul: if you are going to do what cfhowlett suggests, skip the "apt-get upgrade" part
<Naphatul> jrib, i installed with the minimal iso so i get only the stuff i need and want, the update manager is always annoying popping up in my face, especially after i run update after adding another repository
<jrib> Naphatul: so follow the server instructions and install only update-manager-core
<amrit> hi im trying to installa game wolf4sdl via sudo apt-get install wolf4sdl but after processing of file i get an error message:- error while processing crossplatformui
<amrit> what is this? kindly help
<amrit> any help would be appriciated
<Totentag> I get the impression there may be a better channel for your question, Amrit. I'll check around.
<Stars>  mine 3tb drive does not regiconized from ubuntu system can someone plz help?
<demonoid_me> hello ubuntu !
<Totentag> Huh, I stand corrected, amrit.
<Totentag> But, as a general rule, if no one gives you an answer, that tends to mean nobody knows it.
<amrit> i think u are right
<Totentag> Also keep in mind what time it is, in much of hte channel's userbase.
<amrit> does any one know what crossplatformui is?
<k1l> amrit: which game, which ubuntu, which exact error message?...
<amrit> game : wolf4sdl , ububtu: 12.04, error : erroer while processing crossplatformui
<amrit> any help?
<cfhowlett> amrit, run install again with -v at the end for verbose feedback
<k1l> amrit: package from the official ubuntu repos?
<cfhowlett> k1l, it's a multiverse package ...
<k1l> cfhowlett: i know. but i only see one bugreport for it on launchpad which isnt related
<cfhowlett> k1l, OK.  fwiw, I'm on 12.04 xubntustudio and it's downloading smoohly ...
<jeffrin> hello all
<amrit> t
<cfhowlett> jeffrin, greetings
<jeffrin> is it possible to do small tests using dejagnu
<ikonia> xubuntu studio ?
<jeffrin> cfhowlett : :)
<amrit> it did not helo
<amrit> it did not help
<cfhowlett> ikonia, ubuntustudio is based on xubuntu.  just wanted to get that out there.
<ikonia> cfhowlett: ah, so you just meant ubuntu studio
<cfhowlett> amrit, well I can't fully install since I don't have the Wolf. game, but the ubuntu part install just fine.
<cfhowlett> ikonia, exactomundo
<van7hu> hi all
<iceroot> how to find out which filesystem a partition is using? mdadm is telling me that /dev/sda1 may ext2 but i am sure it is ext4
<cfhowlett> van7hu, greetings
<van7hu> there is no libfann2 in ubuntu software center, I am using precisẹ.
<cfhowlett> van7hu, also on precise ... it's in the universe repository
<kicklighter> ext family is so easy to hack....in mine opinion better use something like reiserfs or jfs....
<WHATWHATWHAT> why everything seems so hard in ubuntu ?
<van7hu> cfhowlett, let me check
<iceroot> sudo parted print /dev/sda1 if someone is interested in the answer to my question
<WHATWHATWHAT> why can't they get rid of the command prompt
<iceroot> WHATWHATWHAT: there is no need to use it
<k1l> WHATWHATWHAT: that is not a real upport issue
<WHATWHATWHAT> and move on to gui totally
<cfhowlett> WHATWHATWHAT, have you a specific question?  details matter
<van7hu> WHATWHATWHAT, you will be ađdicted by cmd
<emarnau> quick question , did anyone else ubuntu 12.04 break today because of libqt software update?
<cfhowlett> !anyone|emarnau,
<ubottu> emarnau,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<iceroot> emarnau: the update of qt4 went fine here
<iceroot> !details | emarnau
<ubottu> emarnau: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<emarnau> sorry guys
<cfhowlett> emarnau, no worries.  care to share specifics?
<amrit> cfhowlett : i did not get
<cfhowlett> amrit, so it didn't work???
<emarnau> i am running ubuntu 12.04 and just did an update for libqt packages. 19 libqt packages in total. They are now broken in symatic. i do not want to reinstall the packages since loads of applications rely on these qt packages
<ikonia> emarnau: what are you using QT for on ubuntu ?
<amrit> yes it didnt
<agu10^> I can't get apache2 to start!
<agu10^> root@domU-12-31-39-10-4A-43:/etc/apache2# service apache2 start
<agu10^>  * Starting web server apache2                                                  Action 'start' failed.
<agu10^> The Apache error log may have more information.
<FloodBot1> agu10^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flame> gcompris
<ikonia> agu10^: 1.) you shouldn't be root 2.) check the config
<ikonia> agu10^: I suspect this is not a proper ubuntu install
<ikonia> agu10^: so the configs will be out of the window
<agu10^> it is a proper ubuntu install
<emarnau> ikonia:  nothing just found out what qtlib is used for today http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_%28framework%29
<ikonia> agu10^: can you show me the output of "uname -a" please.
<Noorideen> guys whats better to learn python on windows or on linux? ps i never used linux
<ikonia> Noorideen: what ever you want,
<emarnau> ikonia: applications rely on it
<agu10^> root@domU-12-31-39-10-4A-43:/etc/apache2# uname -a
<agu10^> Linux domU-12-31-39-10-4A-43 3.2.0-36-virtual #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 22:04:49 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> emarnau: I know what
<cfhowlett> emarnau, granted I'm on xubuntu 12.04 but libqt is not in my repo stream anywhere.  Is this a PPA or something?
<ikonia> agu10^: who is running your xen host
<agu10^> ikonia, amazon compute cloud
<ikonia> ahh it's amazong
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> amazon even
<amrit> The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<amrit> error processing crossplatformui (--configure):
<amrit> plz help
<ikonia> agu10^: check your apache config - run an apache2ctl config test
<mprzytulski> hi, how can I compille / install ipt_LOG kernel module at ubuntu ?
<emarnau> cfhowlett : well it is part of the debian installation http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=libqt
<agu10^> Action 'config test' failed.
<agu10^> The Apache error log may have more information.
<ikonia> agu10^: configtest
<emarnau> they are broken because of unmet dependancies
<agu10^> the apache error log does not really have more info
<agu10^> ikonia, what?
<ikonia> agu10^: configtest, not config test
<agu10^> Syntax OK
<ikonia> agu10^: ok, so your config is ok, so it should start
<ikonia> agu10^: try launching httpd manually
<agu10^> except it doesn't D:
<agu10^> service apache2 start
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> manually launch httpd
<agu10^> how else?
<ikonia> run the httpd binary
<agu10^> not sure where it's located
<mprzytulski> anyone ?
<amrit> hepl plz
<ikonia> mprzytulski: anyone is just a pointless word, how can people help with you just saying "anyone"
<ikonia> agu10^: probably /usr/bin
<amrit> The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<amrit>  error processing crossplatformui (--configure):
<amrit>  plz help
<mprzytulski> ikonia: I asked about kernel module installation in ubuntu way :)
<ikonia> mprzytulski: yes, so saying "anyone" adds no value to that
<agu10^> there's nothing at usr/bin/apache2
<amrit> The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<amrit>  error processing crossplatformui (--configure):
<amrit>  plz help
<agu10^> it does not exist
<mprzytulski> yes, I agree with you ;)
<gregory58> Hello, I am following a Railscast to deploy to DO, but I am getting a "bash: vim: command not found" error when I input "vim ~/.bashrc "
<cfhowlett> !patience|amrit,
<ubottu> amrit,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> agu10^: I'm going to stop helping you as you are cross posting this problem in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> gregory58: check your path to bim
<ikonia> vim
<agu10^> ikonia, how is that a problem?
<agu10^> nobody is helping at #ubuntu-server, so
<ikonia> agu10^: 1.) it's not something we like 2.) it adds confusion with multiple people helping
<ikonia> agu10^: they are helping in #ubuntu-server, I can see them
<ikonia> agu10^: please don't lie
<gregory58> ikonia: How can I check it?
<agu10^> yes, now they answered
<ikonia> agu10^: they have been helping you for over 5 minutes, please don't lie
<ikonia> gregory58: "which vim"
<emarnau> anyone else get this problem today
<emarnau> http://pastebin.com/8t4SKjhS
<emarnau> unmet dependacnies because of qt
<gregory58> ikonia: I tried that but it just goes to the next line without anything
<agu10^> ikonia, you are free to help at #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> emarnau: looks like a version conflict, are you using a PPA or a backport
<ikonia> agu10^: I'm fine thank you
<agu10^> this is likely to be an ubuntu bug
<AminosAmigos> Hello where can i find a list of laptops that were tested ? (community not the ubuntu certified )
<ikonia> agu10^: it's not an ubuntu bug
<gregory58> ikonia: Any ideas?
<agu10^> ikonia, how do you know
<cfhowlett> !hardware|AminosAmigos,
<ubottu> AminosAmigos,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ikonia> gregory58: ok, so "which vim" doesn't show anything ?
<gregory58> ikonia: It shows nothing
<ikonia> gregory58: ok, please try "which vi"
<BluesKaj> Hi alj
<vnc786> how do i put echo $? in script ---just missing something help on this !!
<gregory58> ikonia: I get /usr/bin/vi
<ikonia> gregory58: ok, so you don't have vim installed, you have vim minimal
<agu10^> root@domU-12-31-39-10-4A-43:/etc/apache2# /usr/sbin/apache2
<agu10^> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<ikonia> agu10^: repeating it won't help
<gregory58> ikonia: How can I install sublime text 2 instead?
<ikonia> agu10^: look at the error
<ikonia> agu10^: it's pretty clear
<iceroot> agu10^: use the upstartscript to start apache instead of the binary
<iceroot> agu10^: and dont use a root-shell, use sudo instead
<flintser> agu10^: apache wont start since you propably made error in config file, i'm used to that. just check /etc/apache2/httpd.conf and /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/* for errors
<ikonia> the problem is the username
<agu10^> flintser, there is no error
<ikonia> look at the error
<ikonia> there IS an error
<gregory58> ikonia: Or should I just stick to install vim instead of sublime text 2?
<agu10^> flintser, "Syntax OK"
<agu10^> ikonia, where would i look at an error? there is no error message
<ikonia> agu10^: there is, you just pasted it
<agu10^> iceroot, what is an upstartscript though?
<iceroot> agu10^: sudo service apache2 start   is the way to start apache
<agu10^> ikonia, that's because i'm starting it the wrong way, as you asked me to
<ikonia> no, it's not
<ikonia> but that's fine
<agu10^> root@domU-12-31-39-10-4A-43:/etc/apache2# sudo service apache2 start
<agu10^> sudo: unable to resolve host domU-12-31-39-10-4A-43
<agu10^>  * Starting web server apache2                                                  Action 'start' failed.
<agu10^> The Apache error log may have more information.
<agu10^>                                                                          [fail]
<FloodBot1> agu10^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> agu10^: dns host
<iceroot> agu10^: less /var/log/apache2/error.log
<iceroot> agu10^: dont run sudo when you are already root
<iceroot> agu10^: dont run a root-shell at all, always use your user
<agu10^> (2)No such file or directory: apache2: could not open error log file /var/www/potentialstudio.com/logs/error.log.
<agu10^> Unable to open logs
<agu10^> iceroot, really? i need to append sudo at almost ALL commands!
<ikonia> ....because the file doesn't exist
<vnc786> how do i put echo $? in script ??
<agu10^> that's why i became root in the first place
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, greetings
<agu10^> ikonia, why should it exist?
<ikonia> agu10^: this is crazy, you have no idea how to run a web server or read clear error messages
<flintser> agu10^: paste /var/log/apache2/error.log
<BluesKaj> hey cfhowlett
<ikonia> agu10^: I strongly advise you to read the ubuntu server guide and the setup of apache
<flintser> and i'm confident you messed up with a) permissions b) apache conf-file
<ikonia> the dns host is not resolving to an IP....so it will never start
<agu10^> wow, that's the issue
<agu10^> i had to mkdir the log folder
<ikonia> (or it will fall back to localhost)
<iceroot> ikonia: he is facing an error with sudo, not with apache
<agu10^> ikonia, you're wrong
<ikonia> iceroot: the cannot resolve host line was bad to me
<iceroot> ikonia: the error when you mess up /etc/hostname and /etc/host
<agu10^> iceroot, that's false
<iceroot> ikonia: but i bet he is facing issues too with apache
<agu10^> ikonia, you were on the wrong path
<ikonia> iceroot: ahhh it was sudo not resolving
<ikonia> iceroot: not apache,
<agu10^> nope.
<ikonia> agu10^: no, I'm not, however the error was the sudo error, not the apache log
<agu10^> it was the directory that was missing
<ikonia> agu10^: I know this...I told you this
<agu10^> why do you say that? sudo has nothing to do
<cristian_c> lol
<flintser> i get this when i start apache, but everything works though...
<flintser> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<ikonia> agu10^: re-read the errors you posted
<gregory58> ikonia: I can't seem to find anything about installing vim on ubuntu vps for digital ocean. No apt-get-repository anywhere.
<agu10^> the last error said that, yes
<ikonia> flintser: that's fine, it just binds to localhost
<ikonia> gregory58: contact the vps provider then
<agu10^> but i thought apache was going to create such directory and file itself
<agu10^> as it should
<agu10^> didn't know i had to create the log file myself
<emarnau> back in a minute. going to try a reboot. got it down to 5 broken qtlib package
<src> join #ubuntu-th
<gregory58> ikonia: They have nothing, and aren't responding to my messages
<ikonia> gregory58: then wait for them to respond
<gregory58> ikonia: Been waiting for hours now
<ikonia> gregory58: then chose a comercial provider with a better response time / sla
<gregory58> ikonia: I've heard good things about Digital Ocean....but they are indeed driving me up the wall
<gregory58> ikonia: It shouldn't even be based on DO though, I have Ubuntu 12.04 on there. I just need to install Vim  now..
<ikonia> gregory58: what do you want me to say ? you are using a VPS that has removed the repos and not given you any that you should use
<ikonia> gregory58: I can point you at repos but they may cause damage on VPS's so I don't do it
<ikonia> gregory58: contact your provider and ask for their official / supported repos
<ikonia> gregory58: if you are not happy with their service, change providers
<gregory58> ikonia: It's just vim though....surely vim is supported...Everything was working fine until I tried using vim...I installed postgres, nodejs, rbenv, everything..
<craigbass1976> is there a way to, instead of show image size in megabytes, show size of images in pixels?
<ikonia> gregory58: vim is supported on a standard ubuntu install
<flintser> why not just build own server from some old crappy laptop or desktop... i ran lamp+ftp+ssh from an old IBM t40 with debian for a long time and never had a problem ;D
<ikonia> gregory58: you are using a vps - that changes things
<ikonia> gregory58: I don't know what it's changed, and they have clearly removed the repos for a reason, which is why I suggest talking to them
<dr_willis> craigbass1976:  the imagemagick tools perhaps an give out the info. or the file command might
<gregory58> ikonia: Alright got it. Just had to apt-get install vim
<gregory58> It's not installed as default
<ikonia> you said they had removed the repos ?
<ikonia> you said there was no apt-get-repository
<ikonia> how did you get it if there is no repo ?
<steelnwool> hi.
<gregory58> ikonia: I never said that.
<ikonia> gregory58: you did.....
<gregory58> ikonia: Where did I say that?
<steelnwool> i know this will be biased, but do LTS releases tend to contain more up to date versions of things like SVN and Git and other dev tools than Centos/RHEL? cause I run a 100% rhel shop and I'm getting pretty sick of it.
<ikonia> 12:18 < gregory58> ikonia: I can't seem to find anything about installing vim on ubuntu vps for digital ocean. No apt-get-repository anywhere.
<emarnau> reboot did not work
<gregory58> ikonia: Thanks for the help though
<ikonia> steelnwool: not really no
<ikonia> steelnwool: both RHEL / LTS releases are built on stable proven package versions
<steelnwool> oh.
<ikonia> steelnwool: they do not get updated during the life of their support (normally)
<gregory58> ikonia: I was refering to search results
<ikonia> gregory58: sorry, that read like "there is no repository"
<steelnwool> which.. i guess makes sense. perhaps i'll put LTS on the java and oracle servers and non-lts everywhere else.
<steelnwool> actually keep rhel for oracle. cause i want support. :) but yeah.
<steelnwool> ok
<ikonia> steelnwool: be aware of Oracle's lack of official support for ubuntu
<SAngeli> Hi, I have a ubuntu server and web server is running. I recall when installing it that I selected LAMP but do not know if it is all installed. I run a simple info.php file and I do not get anything on the browser. How to know what is installed and what needs to be installed?
<gregory58> ikonia: Again, thanks for the help though....
<steelnwool> ikonia: yeah, see above note. i'll leave oracle on rhel.
<emarnau> does anyone know if how to stop synaptic uninstalling other package when i have to uninstall a borken package that other application have a dependacy on/
<ikonia> emarnau: it has to remove things that depend on it
<steelnwool> SAngeli: start by looking at the source of the info.php file thru the browser see if it is being parsed or not.
<steelnwool> then use dpkg to see if php is installed or not.
<emarnau> ikonia: thanks
<emarnau> this is the exact problem a have but the solution seems a bit much
<emarnau> http://askubuntu.com/questions/131791/qt-4-packages-create-dependency-problems
<SAngeli> steelnwool, the file is noto parsed meaning I do not see the output I should though php is installed
<emarnau> like uninstalling 20 applications
<steelnwool> SAngeli: how are you sure php is installed?
<steelnwool> and perhaps you need to restart apache
<flintser> SAngeli: maybe try to install apache2 mysql-server php5 php5-mysql and see the output? if they install you have lamp at the end, if they dont, you still have lamp
<SAngeli> steelnwool, dpkg --get-selections | grep php
<steelnwool> cool. restart apache and try.
<steelnwool> and if not, perhaps your php config lines aren't being pulled into apache conf.
<SAngeli> steelnwool, I thought I would just run sudo apt-get install lamp-serve and this would have taken care of the entire install.
<flintser> SAngeli: run "sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 php5-mysql
<bipul> SAngeli, I think you need to install part by part
<amrit> what is crossplatformui?
<emarnau> around the twist dependancy problems
<emarnau> will leave it for a few days maybe a new update might solve the problem
<ikonia> emarnau: doubt it
<ikonia> emarnau: the packages will still be broken
<ikonia> emarnau: so won't update
<SAngeli> flintser, all is already installed except php5
<SAngeli>  (which I just installed).
<flintser> SAngeli: then you have LAMP
<flintser> Linux Apache MySQL PHP, you have 'em all :)
<amrit> i am unable to uninstall crossplatformui from synaptic package manager
<flintser> amrit: try apt-get -f autoremove
<flintser> amrit: forgot sudo, so "sudo apt-get -f autoremove"
<SAngeli> flintser, do I need to make any chmod chown changes to /var/www? also, I placed the info.php with the simple <?php
<SAngeli> phpinfo();
<SAngeli> ?> inside /var/www and from web browser I try to run it. Is this correct?
<Totentag> Anyone know offhand what a good program would be to take the place of Windows' ManyCam? Specifically, so I can record/stream from my desktop, or multitask my webcam.
<SAngeli> flintser, but I get the "It works!" message when I browse the server
<amrit> it dint help
<flintser> SAngeli: create info.php with that inside it and place it in /var/www, then check permissions to 755, then go 127.0.0.1/info.php
<flintser> or localhost/info.php
<flintser> "It works" is the default index.html that apache generates in /var/www
<flintser> if you just go localhost it opens index.html
<SAngeli> flintser, it was a permission issue.
<flintser> SAngeli: so now the info.php worked?
<SAngeli> flintser, it works. Could you please tell me if I have to change permission and ownership for /var/www so that for development I do not have problems? Also, myphpadmin do I have to install it manually? If so how to?
<amrit> whenever im trying too install or remove anything i a getting an error message: error while processing crossplaformui
<amrit> i tired removing crossplatofrmui itself but still i got the same  message
<SAngeli> flintser, sorry I am at beginning of learning this LAMP. Any coherent docs for ubuntu server and LAMP to consult on the Internet?
<SAngeli> is MySQL-Front a valid software I can install on my Windows 7 os for managing MySQL database in ubuntu server?
<flintser> SAngeli: i created a user called web and chowned /var/www, i dont know if that is the correct way to do it but it works for me. for phpmyadmin i did mysql database called phpmyadmin and user called phpmyadmin, then all permissions on database to phpmyadmin. then i downloaded phpmyadmin and extracted it into /var/www/phpmyadmin so i can just go localhost/phpmyadmin to open the admin page
<flintser> but this is not lamp support, this is ubuntu. try googling for guides, they helped me :)
<amrit> how to edit a file in terminal
<amrit> ?
<SAngeli> flintser, ok. As for the front end for MySQL database on windows can I consider using sql-front?
<flintser> i dont do windows ;)
<SAngeli> cool
<SAngeli> thanks
<amrit> what commands to type for editing a file?
<Brittany> Hi guys. I have a problem with ubuntu on my laptop+
<flintser> amrit: sudo nano /path/to/file
<Brittany> ... and apparently my current keyboard.
<zlatan> hi, when I try to start gnome-tweak-tool I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1657280/...how to solve this?
<flintser> !ask | Brittany
<ubottu> Brittany: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bipul> What's the problem is Brittany
<Brittany> flintser: Which is why I said I had a problem with my keyboard. that was meant to be a comma, not a + and enter.
<Brittany> when trying to load ubuntu, I'm getting a group of errors, with no desktop login displaying. The errors are just a repeated "No Caching mode page present" and "Assuming drive cache: write through"..
<bipul> Brittany, but we are more intrested in knowing, what is you problem
<Brittany> Essentially, the login display won't load and I'm stuck with nothing but a mouse and command line.
<cfhowlett> amrit, to edit a system file sudo gedit fillname
<flintser> *gksudo
<Brittany> I do have access to login.
<Brittany> startx doesn't do anything though, it'll just blink.
<Brittany> (access to login by ctrl+alt+f1)
<emarnau> Now i know what the problem is
<emarnau> trying to install this new package libqt4-dbus 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4
<emarnau> but it tries to install it gives this  error
<emarnau> libqt4-dbus : Depends: libqt4-xml (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.3) but 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4 is installed
<emarnau> Depends: libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.3) but 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4 is installed
<cronix> Hello everyone \o/
<emarnau>  Recommends: qdbus (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.3)
<emarnau> from looking at this website http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libqt4-dbus
<emarnau>  libqt4-dbus 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4 relies on 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4 software and not on 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.3 software. Why is it saying the above which is wrong?
<emarnau> it seems odd that it would get the versions it depends on wrong
<cronix> im going to reinstall my main computer at home in a few hours and searching for some guide on how to dual-boot windows7 x64 and ubuntu
<cronix> sadly its not that simple
<cronix> ive done many dual boots so far
<dr_willis> cronix:  its been very simple for me.. is there a specific issue you are haveing?
<cronix> but this one is the first wich is needed to run of an fakeraid - 0
<dr_willis> ahh raid.. I dont do raid. :) good luck
<cronix> im booting windows off of an raid 0 array consisting of 2 SSD's
<SAngeli> how to wget myphpadmin inside /var/www fro terminal?
<SAngeli> I try to run wget http..... but get an error saying: -bash: !md5!aa6c996d264f4c04c00cbb2e97f3972a: event not found
<cronix> and i want to partition that one to also boot ubuntu from ssaid BIOS-Raid
<cronix> SAngeli: enclose the url in ""
<cronix> like
<cronix> wget "http....."
<SAngeli> ok, solved. I had a wrong url
<flintser> SAngeli: i just downloaded it to another machine with gui and ftp uploaded it to my server :) i couldn't find a straight link to the archive.. wget downloaded a php file for me always
<Noorideen> whats the latest version of ubuntu?
<krofna> I have problem with rather high memory usage of Ubuntu. Currently I got only command line IRC and system monitor running and its using up 755 MiB of RAM. Isn't that too much?
<Noorideen> 12.10?
<DJones> Noorideen: Yes
<Noorideen> thank you
<dr_willis> krofna:  how are you checking ram ussage? most could be cache
<dr_willis> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<krofna> I'm checking ram usage in system monitor gui
<dr_willis> see how muchis cache
<Noorideen> Ubuntu 12.10 and Ubuntu 12.04 LTS,whats the differences?
<Noorideen> are*
<dr_willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<krofna> Ah, I see, thanks :D
<cfhowlett> emarnau, hey the china mirrors just added all those qt package updates you mentioned.  dl'ing now.  hopefully mine goes smoother than your experience
<Noorideen> ubottu: i never used linux before, whats better for me? LTS or..?
<ubottu> Noorideen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Noorideen> god :D
<dr_willis> Noorideen:  if you have newer hardware.. you may want to stick to 12.10
<Noorideen> and if i dont?
<dr_willis> for most common use cases. it wont matter much
<emarnau> cfhowlett: thanks for letting me know. do not know why it says the wrong version. really annoying
<dr_willis> flip a coin. ;)
<Noorideen> lol
<dr_willis> 12.10 has newer packages and drivers. and so forth.
<flintser> dr_willis: hmm i think i've never had a compatibility issue since 9.04
<dr_willis> 13.04 is due out in a few months
<dr_willis> flintser:  i got old hardware.. so rarely have any issues. ;)
<Noorideen> i will go for 12.10 so
<dr_willis> if you got a laptop that just came out last month... well..thats a differnt story
<flintser> dr_willis: true dat
<diverdude> Hello, I am running ubuntu and i am trying to install wireless USB-NIC. Device is called Tenda W54U, and when i do lsusb it tells me that Bus 001 Device 003 is a Marvell Semiconductor, Inc. 88W838. It should be this driver: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Zonet_ZEW2502 (i think). But how do i get it to work on my ubuntu machine?
<Noorideen> my laptop is oldie :P
<Noorideen> no problem right?
<flintser> hmm.. how come i have 3438mb of free ram with 32-bit system
<flintser> checked with free -m
<cfhowlett> Noorideen, probably not, but be aware that lubuntu and xubuntu are both optimized for older/low spec machines.  Also, you might want to adopt LTS only (12.04) installs as those tend to work better on legacy devices.
<dr_willis> diverdude:  you ran that addational-drivers tool? it may let you get the drivers from the repos.
<flintser> 4gigs is installed to the machine
<khedrub> I am running an webserver on ubuntu and it does not need to receive any emails, just send them to an external smtp server. Therefore I installed a nullmailer called msmtp. Now I do want to "upgrade" to postfix, but really only use postfix in the same way as a nullmailer but with a mailqueue and alias expension. This should be really easy I read everywhere, but all the guides I find are for far more complex scenarios.
<k1l> flintser: pae kernel
<_DeLa_> kepler & tomreyn: i managed to set a static ip in the cam webinterface so that both modem and cam have the same 192.168.1.x :)
<flintser> k1l: ?? i have 3.2.0-36-generic
<Noorideen> cfhowlett: i am new to linux, what do you recommend for me?
<dr_willis> with exactly 4gb of ram. some will get grabbed by some of the hardware/bios/video - i forget the details. :)
<k1l> flintser: there are no no-pae kernels anymore
<dr_willis> Noorideen:  flip a coin. it most likely wont matter. when in doubt. try 12.04 first.
<dr_willis> Noorideen:  how old is old for your laptop?
<flintser> k1l oh!!! checked pae from wikipedia, cleared that up
<dr_willis> as of 12.10 - theres only pae enabled kernels.
<Noorideen> hmm maybe 5-6 years
<dr_willis> Noorideen:  try 12.04 see if it works. If its sluggish. you may want to try Lubuntu, it will be lighter for older hardware
<dr_willis> Noorideen:  what video chipset?
<Noorideen> ATI
<Noorideen> :(
<dr_willis> at least its not SiS
<Noorideen> (:
<flintser> Noorideen: dr_willis: i've found that 10.04 is a good choice for older laptops.
<SAngeli> cronix, ok
<SAngeli> thanks
<zlatan> hello - anything on this http://elementaryos.org/journal/luna-beta-1-released
<dr_willis> theres old.. then theres ancient.. ;)
<Noorideen> i once tried to use ubuntu maybe it was 7.10 something like that, i couldnt find a driver for my wireless adapter
<zlatan> oops not that but this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1657280/
<k1l> flintser: support for 10.04 ends in april, so that is not a good recomendation
<diverdude> Hello, I am running ubuntu and i am trying to install wireless USB-NIC. Device is called Tenda W54U, and when i do lsusb it tells me that Bus 001 Device 003 is a Marvell Semiconductor, Inc. 88W838. It should be this driver: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Zonet_ZEW2502 (i think). But how do i get it to work on my ubuntu machine?
<flintser> dr_willis: for seriously old acer, 10.04 made it breathe again :)
<dr_willis> flintser:  for old old hardware. id do tiny core linux.. :)
<dr_willis> or puppy linux.. heh..
<dr_willis> but ive gotten rid of all my old stuffs
<flintser> dr_willis: i've used puppy too, but 10.04 has made me the most happy
<dr_willis> ill pass on a 3yr old linux...
<flintser> k1l: i know, but it wont make the existent version any worse does it?
<k1l> flintser: no, but its future is limited to april. so the user has to change the setting again then. so i prefer to recommend a solution that last longer
<dr_willis> Noorideen:  you can get fully linux supported USB wifi dongles for like $5-15 these days
<flintser> 12.04 is the way to go here i think, but 10.04 is a choice if the hardware cannot handle the awesomeness of the 12.04 ;)
<Noorideen> dr_willis: i am new to programming, i am learning python so.. it might be hard for me to use ubuntu but i heard that its better that others.
<Noorideen> i will look up for that
<dr_willis> I dont follow that logic. :)
 * cfhowlett ... huh????
<dr_willis> !manual | Noorideen
<ubottu> Noorideen: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<k1l> flintser: if you need low hardware recommendations i would stick to Lubuntu. if thats not working i would look out for a specialized distribution
<Noorideen> ty dr_willis
<flintser> k1l: i've never liked lxde :/ dunno why. but yeah that is true.
<k1l> Noorideen: you dont need programming skills to use ubuntu :)
<dr_willis> But the ladies love a guy that can code hot regular expressions! ;P
<Noorideen> k1l: ubuntu it is then!
<Lynxx> anyone know any anti virus for linux?
<dr_willis> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<flintser> lol at finnish wikipedia.. they mention that lubuntu uses half the ram of xubuntu like 4 times and the article is only very short
<dr_willis> i think theres like 3-5 differnt av tools/companies that make stuff   for linux. :)
<flintser> maybe that it is most important feature then :)
<dr_willis> <citation needed> ;)
<dr_willis> of course you then load up your web browser.. and it uses 100x the ram your desktop is using...
<kimir> I need both libfreetype6-dev and libfreetype6-dev:i386, but apt won't let me install both (one removes another). How can I work around this?
<gatis> hello, i was wondering how can i compose something like <Multi_key> <underscroe> <U2206> ? specifically the <U2206> part ? how do i enter it ?
<agu10^> Help! mod_rewrite is changing the URL at the client. I don't want that! I have: RewriteRule (.*)    /sites/%{SERVER_NAME} [NC,L]
<tomreyn> _DeLa_: glad you fixed it
<jnhghy> Hi, I have a wget command that I need to run daily, saving it in a .sh file and adding the .sh file in a cron job would do it?
<emarnau> wrote a forum request
<emarnau> http://askubuntu.com/questions/256436/libqt4-dbus-44-8-1-0ubuntu4-4-installation-complaining-about-wrong-version-it-r
<jrib> jnhghy: sure
<jnhghy> jrib: thx
<tomreyn> kimir: you can't have both. why would you need to?
<c0mputer> Trying to troubleshoot my VPS. It's booting as far as I can tell, but I can't ssh in. I'm in a recovery console through my VPS provider. There's no "Feb 15" entries in /var/log/syslog and boot.log looks ok (but theres no dates there)
<c0mputer> What gives?
<jrib> c0mputer: have you ever connected through ssh successfully before?
<c0mputer> jrib: yeah. it went down last night or something
<jrib> c0mputer: so what happens when you try to connect now?  (use ssh -v)
<c0mputer> jrib: it times out.
<c0mputer> jrib: well, im in recovery console so it works just fine. but when i reboot it will time out
<vfw> c0mputer: What does nmap say about it?
<jrib> c0mputer: so you can connect now?
<c0mputer> c0mputer: when the vps is in recovery mode, yes
<c0mputer> *jrib
<c0mputer> why does /var/log/syslog not show any Feb 15 entries when i reboot the system
<c0mputer> is it not making it past the boot proces?
<c0mputer> and if so, wouldn't boot.log have some stuff in it? (why are there no dates there)
<jrib> c0mputer: do other services come up?
<vfw> c0mputer: Yea, there's something wrong there.  How about dmesg
<vfw> ?
<c0mputer> jrib, i don't know. i can't ssh into the server to check it.
<tomreyn> c0mputer: because no syslog daemon was started or it is not configured to write to the file
<c0mputer> vfw, theres no dates in this file either
<jrib> c0mputer: well what are the last changes you made before this happpened?
<c0mputer> vfw, a tial -n 50 doesn't find anything particularly heinous
<c0mputer> jrib, i havent changed anything for weeks
<ubuntuw1204> ubuntu 12.04 or ubunu 120110
<jrib> ubuntuw1204: what?
<c0mputer> might have installed mongod or something...
<vfw> c0mputer: not supposed to be any dates in it
<lcabreza1> anybody has an idea about t his error : ERROR: setattr(70) not allowed on the r
<lcabreza1> oot inode, Linux/ocfsmain.c, 3404
<ubuntuw1204> jrib: should i update regularly every 6 months i.e. do i use 12.04 or .12.10?
<vfw> c0mputer: The date for dmesg will be in the output of  ls -l /var/log/dmesg
<jrib> ubuntuw1204: if you stay on LTS releases (12.04 is one) you can stay on it for 2 years and then upgrade to the next LTS release.  With non-LTS, you generally want to upgrade every 6 months (though you have support for 18 months)
<jValentin> g'day all
<vfw> c0mputer: How long since the last reboot?
<tomreyn> c0mputer: do you have /var/log/boot.log ?
<ubuntuw1204> jrib: which is better?
<jrib> ubuntuw1204: it's up to you; both are good.  If you don't want to upgrade for a while, go with 12.04 LTS.  If you want newer software, go with 12.10
<ubuntuw1204> is any one here using gnome 2 on ubuntu 12.10?
<raub> ubuntuw1204: for a server you do want LTS
<c0mputer> vfw, dmesg shows Feb 1 ...
<c0mputer> vfw, idk how long since last reboot
<c0mputer> tomreyn yes
<raub> worst thing that happened to me was having a server on non-LTS and then realizing the release was no longer supported
<ubuntuw1204> jrib: which is more secure?
<c0mputer> boot.log shows feb 1 too...
<vfw> c0mputer: Sound like Feb 1 was last reboot.
<ubuntuw1204> raub: which is more secure
<jrib> ubuntuw1204: both are equally secure.  Both get security updates during their support period
<c0mputer> sounds reasonable
<raub> ubuntuw1204: It depends on what you define as secure
<ubuntuw1204> raub: i dont use server  i use it on laptop
<c0mputer> so how do i troubleshoot remove boot issues if there are no logs, lol.
<c0mputer> remote*
<raub> The do the usual laptop crap: encrypt disk, no sshd, etc
<vfw> c0mputer: Are you sure this system is really booting?  (Maybe it's booting to a CD or USB or...?)
<jrib> c0mputer: your VPS provider doesn't give you some way to connect to your machine when you don't boot it through recovery without using ssh?
<c0mputer> vfw, its a vps.net cloud server so i would hope so
<c0mputer> jrib, it does
<c0mputer> jrib, thats how i'm on it now.
<raub> c0mputer: anything insteresting in dmesg perhaps?
<c0mputer> jrib, recovery cosnole man.
<vfw> c0mputer: Oh, sorry forgot
<coz_> hey guys, 12.04 and previous I was able to use  this command   ` python -c "import gtk; gtk.recent_manager_get_default().purge_items()"` to clear recent documen ts. it no longer works on 12.10, or 13.04..anyone have a differnt command for this?
<c0mputer> raub, nothing particular. some iptables deny and thats it
<jrib> c0mputer: you said you were booting recovery mode.  Is that not true?
<tomreyn> c0mputer: what does df -h    say?
<c0mputer> jrib, i am using the browser based recovery console to access the VPS in recovery mode.
<c0mputer> jrib, i don't think i can be more clear than that
<jrib> c0mputer: ok, maybe you misunderstood my question.  Can't you boot the machine as normal (i.e. not recovery mode) and get a console on the machine?
<Totentag> Ctrl+Scroll to rescale Firefox on Windows. Is there a quick shortcut to do so on Ubuntu? I haven't found it.
<c0mputer> jrib, nope.
<jrib> c0mputer: ok
<c0mputer> its some java based vpn thing if that matters
<BluesKaj> ctrl - , ctrl+ . Totentag
<Totentag> Thanks, Blues.
<c0mputer> jrib, actually... now i can.
<vfw> Totentag: Ctrl-0  ?
<c0mputer> da fuqqq
<c0mputer> problem fixed itself? fuck the cloud.
<c0mputer> yep. i can totally ssh in now, no problems. -_-
<BluesKaj> c0mputer, watch the language please
<vfw> Totentag: Ctrl +  bigger Ctrl -  smaller  Ctrl 0  reset
<Totentag> I've always been more bothered by a problem fixing itself then me not finding a solution at all...
<c0mputer> yeah i'm not thrilled about it
<ubuntuw1204> raub: i have a dell vostro laptop will upgrading every 6 months be ok will the newer kernel version suport this laptop?
<Skyrid3r> Hia everyone
<codephobic> Hi, I'm having a strange problem with gedit, within Ubuntu 12 (I've not managed to replicate the problem in debian squeeze), where if I create a css file and try to create a rule for P {}, as soon as I place the cursor within the {} and press TAB, the application crashes and I have to start again.
<vfw> c0mputer: what was the report from nmap while it was broken?
<codephobic> I suspect it is a conflict with some auto-complete plugin, but I don't really know.
<jValentin> I have a computer that is now giving me the grub bootloader, where it wasn't doing this previously.  Is there any reason this would start doing this suddenly?
<jrib> codephobic: you should say "12.04" or "12.10".  Even better, you should mention the version of gedit
<codephobic> jrib, ubuntu 12.10, default gedit version with auto-complete and bracket matching plugins
<c0mputer> vfw, workstations here at work are windows
<vfw> jValentin: What was it doing previously (if it wasn't giving you the grub bootloader)?
<vfw> c0mputer: o
<jrib> c0mputer: did you try disabling the plug-ins?  Try running gedit from a shell and see if there's interesting output?
<jrib> oops
<jrib> codephobic: did you try disabling the plug-ins?  Try running gedit from a shell and see if there's interesting output?
<jValentin> vfw: it was just booting up to the login screen
<vfw> !grub | jValentin
<ubottu> jValentin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Eagleman> When i am making a snapshot of my guest OS with libvirt create snapshot, it takes about a few minutes ti complete when the system is offline. This used to take about 3 seconds max. Any idea why it is so slow?
<jValentin> I don't use this computer, so I'm not sure if anything was installed or messed with to change the default behavior. I do prefer to just hide the grub bootloader menu and just defaault to the first option.
<tomreyn> Eagleman: what are you using for storing the VMs? files? LVs?
<termospullo_> hey guys any suggestions, should I go with ubuntu and install cinnamon, or mint
<vfw> termospullo_: What?
<Eagleman> tomreyn, qcow2
<Skyrid3r> I've been trying to install ubuntu for the past 2 hours
<Skyrid3r> I failed doing so..
<jrib> termospullo_: try both and use what you prefer
<vfw> termospullo_: I recommend xubuntu or lubuntu  but the choice is yours.
<Skyrid3r> Wubi Startup Error, wubildr.mbr File Missing
<Skyrid3r> Wubi is not exactly, good.. is it.. :-\
<tomreyn> Eagleman: is the file system the image files are stored on roughly 90% (or more) full?
<termospullo_> well I tried mint and had some problems with nvidia drivers, any change that ubuntu might have better hw support
<Skyrid3r> I see multiple people having issues with it
<Eagleman> tomreyn 50%
<tomreyn> Skyrid3r: better use virtualbox and run ubuntu in a VM
<vfw> termospullo_: And the main reason I recommend xubuntu or lubuntu is that it takes less resources to run them.  lubuntu being the least
<Eagleman> tomreyn, not sure when the snapshot is going
<Skyrid3r> I already have tomreyn .. Though I prefer speed atm..
<Skyrid3r> VM is rather, slowish.
<Skyrid3r> I just like to install Ubuntu on my External HDD.
<Skyrid3r> Doesn't matter if I format the partition in EX3... It still won't detect it, besides the whole hdd.. rather than the partition.
<Skyrid3r> **EXT3
<k1l> wubi :(
<Skyrid3r> I just want to install Ubuntu as dual boot :p
<Skyrid3r> Is that so hard to ask ^^
<k1l> Skyrid3r: no need for wubi then
<vfw> Skyrid3r: You need partitions, (at least two).   ext4 is my recommendation for fs type
<Skyrid3r> Yea, the partition manager I used only had ext3.. so I used that :p
<tomreyn> Eagleman: so ext* becomes slow then the file system is getting full. other possible reasons: high load, likely I/O or CPU by the time you are snapshotting. failing hardware (HDD).
<Skyrid3r> but for some reason the ubuntu installation only found the entire hdd.
<Skyrid3r> Of which, I didn't want.
<k1l> termospullo_: mint uses own handling with drivers and stuff. so better ask them for mint specific issues
<vfw> Skyrid3r: And I agree with k1l, on a regular install rather than wubi
<Skyrid3r> If wuby is having so many issues, why is it on the front page
<Skyrid3r> Just curious.
<k1l> Skyrid3r: its for making windows users an easy testing possibility
<Eagleman> tomreyn, cpu is idle most of the time, it looks the snapshot is written to a 80% full SSD, this should be going very fast
<diverdude> Whenever i need to do a sudo task i need to write password. I made a stupid mistake to use my personal password on a machine which others will be using, so I was hoping i could somehow change the sudo password. Is that possible, and how?
<vfw> Skyrid3r: We did not say that wubi was having some issues.
<Skyrid3r> You can't test something that doesn't work properly though.
<k1l> Skyrid3r: make a real install from live-usb or live-cd
<Skyrid3r> That's the thing k1l
<star_> !hi there
<star_> !list
<ubottu> star_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jrib> diverdude: the password is just your user's password.  Change your user's password
<Skyrid3r> It only detects the entire HDD
<Skyrid3r> I want to install it on a specific partition
<Skyrid3r> not format my HDD.
<k1l> Skyrid3r: wubi ist for installing into the windows. it doesnt install anywhere than that
<Skyrid3r> Either way, I'll be back a bit later, thanks. have to go outside for a bit
<vfw> Skyrid3r: Don't use Enter for puncuation.
<jrib> diverdude: but why do you want to change it?  Are you going to give others your password?  Why don't you just create their own user accounts?
<k1l> Skyrid3r: so use a live-cd or -usb for installing on external hdd.
<tomreyn> Eagleman: so investigate the other possible issues. also if the 80% is before the image was written and when the image is done it's at 97% then this can be why.
<diverdude> jrib, aha, so just passwd myusername ?
<Noorideen> "dir -r | more" what does this command do?
<jrib> diverdude: if you want to change your password, yes.
<diverdude> jrib,great, thx :)
<jrib> Noorideen: try it :)  (and you can read « man dir »)
<Eagleman> tomreyn, any idea where the snapshot file is placed?
<Noorideen> oh i always forget to right man
<Noorideen> ty
<tomreyn> Eagleman: no, sorry. i never used this option.
<tomreyn> Eagleman: chances are this is configured somewhere in /etc/libvirt*
<codephobic> jrib, just tried out the shell suggestion - http://pastebin.com/zFddSWg6
<jrib> codephobic: you disabled the plug-ins?
<codephobic> jrib, I'll try that now.
<codephobic> jrib, it's definitely a plugin issue. I disabled all the plugins and there was no crash when I repeated my steps.
<jrib> codephobic: now figure out which one, then go look for a new version of it.  If it doesn't exist either find an alternative, give up on the plug-in, or fix it :)
<codephobic> jrib, I'll try enabling them, one-by-one, see if it's specific to a plugin or just to something that a few are built-upon
<jrib> codephobic: use binary search!
<ubuntuw1204> linux mint or ubutnu
<jrib> ubuntuw1204: try both and use what you prefer
<Pici> ubuntuw1204: This is #ubuntu, what do you think we're going to say?
<codephobic> jrib, gonna go do some chores first. this will require time. back in 2 hours, if you're around :)
<jrib> codephobic: bye :)
<codephobic> bye :)
<ubuntuw1204> 64bit or 32 bit?
<Pici> ubuntuw1204: Whichever your system supports is fine.
<ubuntuw1204> Pici: both
<Pici> ubuntuw1204: 64 is fine then.
<mhsbec> Hiii. I am using linux mint 13 and cheese 3.2.1 install by default. Please tell me how to update cheese 3.6.2?
<ubuntuw1204> Pici: will 64 bit drain more battery
<Pici> ubuntuw1204: you shouldn't see a difference either way.
<Pici> mhsbec: We do not support mint here.
<Pici> !mintsupport | mhsbec
<ubottu> mhsbec: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ubuntuw1204> mhsbec: upgrade to lm 14
<ubuntuw1204> mhsbec: bye
<ubuntuw1204> Pici: yes i actually i never did see any diff, so why 64 bit is there?
<Pici> ubuntuw1204: Because not all computers support 64 bits. And you can't use more than 4 GB of RAM (properly) with 32 bits.
<emarnau2> nice
<nibbler> Pici: 4GB limit is not true, due to PAE which is available for decades (feels like)
<Pici> nibbler: Thats why I said 'properly'  PAE still restricts you to 4GB per process.
<zykotick9> nibbler: PAE is a "hack"...
<nibbler> but it used to be a very helpfull hack.... no doubt on the hackiness itself. but "32bit OS can only do 4GB" is wrong.
<zykotick9> nibbler: Pici used the work "properly", which is accurate.
<Cogboy> Anybody know a good dice program? I'm looking to get into Roleplaying and I can't seem to find the program I need in the USC.
<Cogboy> Is there a way I can get my terminal to do it?
<zykotick9> !info rolldice
<ubottu> rolldice (source: rolldice): A virtual dice roller. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-5 (quantal), package size 11 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Pici> !info |rolldice
<Pici> er
<Noorideen> how to create a bootable usb stick?
<kristijonas> hello, is it possible (is there a safe way) to hide system folders/files  from non-sudoers?
<histo> !usb | Noorideen
<ubottu> Noorideen: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nibbler> Noorideen: unetbootin, or just download grml iso and dd it to a usb stick
<histo> kristijonas: chmod o= /path/to/file
<nibbler> kristijonas: this does not hide the file, but the contents, and right to enter (if its a folder)
<Noorideen> nibbler: i am new to ubuntu i wanna install for the first time, but i ran out of dvds i am on windows atm
<ubuntuw1204> nibbler: grml?
<NickCell> hi all, there is specific channel to Ubunt for fones ???
<histo> nibbler: Why would you suggest grml in here?
<nibbler> Noorideen: then follow the link ubottu gave you
<histo> !phone > NickCell
<ubottu> NickCell, please see my private message
<NickCell> ok
<nibbler> histo: its the easiest and fastest way that popped into my mind.
<GeekSquid> Cogboy: after you have installed rolldice... type man rolldice and you will see how to communicate with it to "roll the dice"
<kristijonas> nibbler, I want regular user to be able to access only /home/user folders.
<nibbler> kristijonas: they will need some system folders.... for their programs/scripts/libraries
<histo> nibbler: I believe he's asking howto make a ubuntu usb since this is #ubuntu
<nibbler> kristijonas: a standard ubuntu install should be just save. use "bastille" to harden it
<nibbler> histo: he clarified this afterwards
<rasha666> how can i access windows shared files??
<rasha666> how can i access windows shared files??
<rasha666> how can i access windows shared files??
<histo> !samba | rasha666
<ubottu> rasha666: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tomreyn> !repeat | rasha666
<ubottu> rasha666: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<histo> rasha666: You should just be able to browse network places in nautilus on a default install I believe though.
<Cogboy> Excellent, that works great. than you
<Cogboy> thank you
<Noorideen> will this work? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<iciraus> Hello, am new to ubuntu and IRC. what is the purpose for this channel? support, social life? are there any rules for the chat i should know about?
<MonkeyDust> iciraus  ubuntu support, type /topic
<BluesKaj> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<nibbler> i installed anroid-tools-adb and android-tools-fastboot, but only the first finds my device. ny hint?
<BluesKaj> iciraus,^
<histo> iciraus: also check the topic
<BluesKaj> and coc
<BluesKaj> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<histo> nibbler: Might want to ask in #android also fast boot only works with some devicess
<nibbler> histo: thanks
<ubuntunub> hi i'm with ubuntu 12.04 and my VGA is Sapphire HD 7850. I have installed drivers from "additional drivers" and now i have watermark to the down right side of the sreen. How can i remove it ?
<histo> ubuntunub: can you post a screen shot
<histo> !paste | ubuntunub
<ubottu> ubuntunub: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iciraus> Thanks, i will start reading right away.
<ubuntunub> don't know about a screen shot but it is like this http://imagebin.org/246811
<virhilo> hi
<virhilo> this is recomented ppa for mplayer with vaapi support? https://launchpad.net/~sander-vangrieken/+archive/vaapi seems like not too frequently updated
<ubuntunub> can you help me about the problem with the watermark?
<histo> ubuntunub: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25519/how-to-remove-amd-unsupported-hardware-without-reinstalling-the-driver
<histo> ubuntunub: Also keep in mind you're using a non supported driver. The issue is with the driver not ubuntu
<ubuntunub> histo i don't know how to save this file i got a massege i have no rights to save it
<tcrouto> ubuntunub: what folder are u saving in
<ubuntunub> i tried etc
<tcrouto> save somewhere in your /home/NAME folder
<ubuntunub> ok thx
<tcrouto> etc requires root privileges
<ubuntunub> i tried in home and i get error again
<tcrouto> what is the error
<ubuntunub> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<ubuntuw1204> why is debian considered more stable?
<histo> ubuntuw1204: It's not
<maslen> Hey, can someone help me with the CVE process? I found a (remotely triggered) DoS in a package distributed with Ubuntu ?
<histo> !opinion | ubuntuw1204
<ubottu> ubuntuw1204: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tcrouto> ubuntunub: if you are logged in as your normal user, saving in your home folder will work
<nibbler> ubuntuw1204: it usuall is a tradeoff between more recent software vs. more tested software.....
<histo> maslen: In which package?
<SolarisBoy> maslen: what are you looking to do report it, patch it, etc?
<maslen> histo: wireshark
<ubuntuw1204> ok
<ubuntunub> tcrouto i am with normal user with password
<YokoBR> hey guys, is there any way to get xserver 1.12 running on quantal?
<nibbler> YokoBR: its about old ati drivers?
<maslen> SolarisBoy: I can definitely report it, I have a POC, and I would be able to guess on how to patch it, but that might be better for someone more experienced at dev
<YokoBR> nibbler, yep
<nibbler> YokoBR: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<ubuntunub> oh i save it in home/user/documents
<histo> maslen: How?
<YokoBR> nibbler, i've tryed that and it messed up with my system.
<nibbler> YokoBR: thats what i did today - besides my too-new kernel it worked like a charm. using PPAs needs trust in their creators.... are you on 12.10 with default kernel?
<maslen> histo: I created a custom packet with scapy, send it over, and then wireshark spins its wheels.
<tcrouto> ubuntunub: sounds like your home directory has screwed up permissions. the entire folder should be writable by you
<ubuntunub> tcrouto: how to fix the home folder ?
<YokoBR> nibbler, my kernel is 3.7.0-7, and i've xorg-edgers ppa
<histo> maslen: you may want to try #wireshark
<maslen> histo: That place has been useless :(
<YokoBR> nibbler, i've disabled it and followed that makson96 ppa
<nibbler> YokoBR: there was some change in the kernel sources, thats why your fglrx-legacy is not building, easy to fix
<MonkeyDust> YokoBR  that kernel and PPAs are not supported
<histo> maslen: Well I don't have a way to pass you packet or the time. Have you filed a bug report?
<tcrouto> ubuntunub: go into a terminal and type: ls -l
<YokoBR> nibbler, sure! it's stuck at the building of the module
<tcrouto> pastebin if you need to
<YokoBR> nibbler, is there anyway to downgrade my kernel so?
<maslen> histo: Not yet. I'm interested in getting a CVE, and since I don't know the procedure, I wasn't sure if that would be considered a 'public release' that would disqualify it.
<maslen> (I am really, really new to this. Can you tell?)
<SolarisBoy> you can't downgrade/upgrade kernels but you can install and remove them, and you can choose which kernel to use of installed ones at boot time
<nibbler> YokoBR: nah, its easier, just patch the sources, give me a second
<ubuntunub> tcrouto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1658050/
<YokoBR> nibbler, thank you so much. I've been trying this for weeks or months, i guess
<histo> maslen: I don't understand by what you mean "interested in getting a CVE"
<nibbler> YokoBR: cd /var/lib/dkms/fglrx-legacy/8.97.100.7/source ; sed -i 's/VM_RESERVED/VM_DONTEXPAND | VM_DONTDUMP/g' firegl_public.c*; # this is  a dirty hack, which would hve to be reexecuted if either your kernel or the fglrx-legacy packages change
<tcrouto> ubuntunub, what is it you are trying to save, and what steps are you performing to do so
<histo> maslen: https://www.wireshark.org/lists/wireshark-bugs/
<ubuntuw1204> which is the best laptop to run ubutnu
<YokoBR> nibbler, are you kidding me?! i can't believe i've lost so many hours doing this! Thank you so much!
<maslen> ubuntuw1204: There are companies that manufacture hardware that are designed for linux. It might be worthwhile to look into those.
<Catbuntu> How do the daily builds work?
<Catbuntu> Do I have to reinstall it each time that the daily image is updated?
<Catbuntu> Or do the updates come to the update manager?
<BluesKaj> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<nibbler> YokoBR: afterwards: dpkg-reconfigure fglrx-legacy; # to rebuild initrd. took me some time to figure out, believe me ;-)
<MonkeyDust> Catbuntu  why do you want to use daily builds, if you don't know what it is?
<histo> Catbuntu: updates come to the update manager.
<BluesKaj> yes after installing the daily build tyhe updtaesand upgrades can be installed from the repositories with the package manager, Catbuntu
<Catbuntu> I know what they are, I just don't know if only the images are updated as they're a development rrelease.
<Catbuntu> Ok, thanks.
<nibbler> YokoBR: its this mess with these proprietary drivers :( i wish my hdmi would work in the radeon driver
<maslen> histo: So is my first step to just post it on the wireshark bug tracker?
<histo> maslen: I'm not sure what you are trying to accomplish. If you'd like to see it fixed. Yes I would file a bug.
<maslen> histo: I would also like for this bug to be assigned a CVE number.
<histo> maslen: I'm not sure how that happens.
<maslen> histo: ah.
<yourimym1> hello there i've installed ununtu alongside windows in 15 GB , but now i want to resize it and make it bigger by tacking space from another logical driver to add it to ext4 ubuntu drive is that possible ?
<YokoBR> nibbler, my problem is that i have hybrid amd/amd apu/gpu, and i can't enable the discrete gpu since i have a muxless system and the open source driver can't handle it
<histo> maslen: This page has info.
<YokoBR> nibbler, but at least i'll play Diablo III. I hope i will.
<jusr> The cable that runs information from the pc to the monitor is missing a pin at the end of one of the connections. I notice the pc will take 5/5/5 the cable has 5/4/5 is that why the monitor does not work?
<histo> maslen: https://cve.mitre.org/about/faqs.html
<Svenny> hallo!
<mybrainlag> Ubuntu is a bitch
<histo> jusr: Is the pin broken or just missing originally? Not all of them are needed.
<histo> jusr: but certain ones are.
<mybrainlag> siema !
<mybrainlag> jacys anglicy kurde
<mybrainlag> POLONIA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mybrainlag> !
<mybrainlag> !
<FloodBot1> mybrainlag: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mybrainlag> !
<histo> jusr: for instance pin 9 in the middle row is a key pin not needed.
<histo> jusr: the others are grounds
<Svenny> any idea when the ubuntu phone will be released?
<Pici> !phone | Svenny
<ubottu> Svenny: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<Svenny> thank you!
<YokoBR> nibbler, do i have to do that hack before or after installing fglrx-legacy?
<emarnau> i love this auto join channel feature in pidgin
<emarnau> makes it sooo easy
<jusr> can someone direct me to a pc repair channel?
<Pici> jusr: ##hardware perhaps?
<nibbler> YokoBR: after installing it. it drops the sources to said directory (version number might change in the future?). then you patch his sources as this symbol was removed from the kernel, and then you use the dpkg-reconfigure to trigger the rebuild of the modules, initrd etc
<yourimym1> hello there i've installed ununtu alongside windows in 15 GB , but now i want to resize it and make it bigger by tacking space from another logical driver to add it to ext4 ubuntu drive is that possible ?
<YokoBR> nibbler, oh i see. Thank you :D
<BluesKaj> yourimym1, as long as you can expand the target drive into a space beside it
<histo> yourimym1: Yes boot to the install cd and use gparted to resize the unmounted drive
<MonkeyDust> yourimym1  type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url here in the channel, see we can see
<histo> yourimym1: ^^^^^^^ pastebinit
<histo> jusr: #hardware ?
<nibbler> YokoBR: if you had googled for the first error message of the cli output upon installation of fglrx-legacy you would have gotten some pointers by the way.
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1658147/
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1658147/
<YokoBR> nibbler, i have such a poor english :/ sometimes i can't understand what some things mean
<tcrouto> yourimym1: use -l, not -i :)
<MonkeyDust> yourimym1  sudo fdisk -l        -l for list
<histo> yourimym1: or lsblk
<yourimym1> empty http://paste.ubuntu.com/1658152/
<tcrouto> yourimym1, sudo is needed
<MonkeyDust> yourimym1  sudo
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1658156/
<MonkeyDust> yourimym1  ok, now sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1658168/
<histo> yourimym1: just type lsblk
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1658177/
<histo> yourimym1: You could resize 7 and extend 8 into that space
<histo> yourimym1: your media F drive
<yourimym1> i want from E:
<MonkeyDust> yourimym1  linux does not use C: D: or E: as disk indicators
<histo> yourimym1: Did you use LVM when you installed?
<yourimym1> no didnt use LVM
<xiangjian> hello..
<tcrouto> MonkeyDust, you can see what drive letters are assigned to the partitions in his lsblk output
<MonkeyDust> tcrouto  correct, i missed that pastebin
<tcrouto> :)
<yourimym1> so what tool to use , is it fast also ?
<histo> yourimym1: I guess technically you could but not easily. You'd have to create an LVM container putting sda8 in there and then resizing and adding others it would just be a nightmare. Vs. just resizing the end of z and giving the space to 8
<histo> s/z/7/
<MonkeyDust> yourimym1  how did you partition that drive?
<MonkeyDust> drives*
<yourimym1> using ubuntu while installing it
<yourimym1> i think it was lvm
<MonkeyDust> yourimym1  you just need swap , /home and /
<dfgh> UserA owns directory DirA. Inside DirA, FileB is owned by UserB. UserA should be able to remove and write to this file. E.g. UserA is able to edit FileB with vim and write (:w!). But why can't UserA do echo "hello" > fileB (permission denied)?
<dekroning> I would like to install the same java version i'm running on my Mac OSX, I think it's the Oracle one, is there a way to install this on ubuntu while using apt ?
<dekroning> is there like a stable upstream?
<tcrouto> dfgh, create a group that A and B are both in, then chown FileB with that group
<yourimym1> is there easy way to do the resize ?
<emarnau> how would you interpret his out put
<emarnau> libqt4-dbus : Depends: libqt4-xml (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.3) but 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4 is installed
<emarnau> would you think it is looking for the older version of the software?
<histo> yourimym1: Not the way you want to. The easy way is to shirnk the end of 7 and add it to 8.
<MonkeyDust> dekroning  it looks like the repos contain java 4.6 and 4.7
<cogboy> I have a questiong regarding flash player
<emarnau> and saying that the newer software in only installed?
<yourimym1> okay then instruction plz
<histo> yourimym1: Boot to the installation cd and run gparted to resize.
<MonkeyDust> yourimym1  do you have important data on your pc? backup them first!
<yourimym1> considered
<cogboy> I have noticed that when I try to use my webcam a website like tinychat or omegle, when the flash prompt comes up, it freezes and prevents me from allowing
<cogboy> use of my webcam
<dfgh> tcrouto: thank you, and I actually know that. But I'm wondering why I'm experiencing this inconsistency. The owner of the dir *should* be able to modify files, regardless of the file's owner, right? It works with vim, but not with something like echo or touch
<cogboy>  but it works fine on Cheese
<yourimym1> monkeydust: next step plz
<cogboy> So, my webacm works and has the right driver, but the issue is with flash
<linuxuz3r> how do i change my nick name in xchat?
<MonkeyDust> yourimym1  after you backed up, my advice is to erase all and start over partitioning
<navetz> is there anyway to reconfigure eclipse?  mine is so slow and I have a very fast machine one 12.10
<YokoBR> nibbler, i've got an error
<navetz> on*
<llutz> linuxuz3r: click into the field showing the nick, change it
<histo> yourimym1: I guess you could resize the end of /dev/sda6; then move /dev/sda7 to the begining; then grow /dev/sda8 to the freespace.  If you have a lot of data keep in mind it all has to move.
<histo> yourimym1: I would also make sure that your NTFS partitions are defragged first.
<craigbass1976> I have thousands of files in the trash that I have to restore, and ubuntu chokes when I try it, even just a few at a time.  Can I just mv ~/.local/share/Trash/files/* ~/some-other-dir/ ?
<yourimym1> histo: i'd rather ur way , how is that
<YokoBR> nibbler, "File /user/share/apport/package-hooks/dkms_packages.py, line 22 in <module> import apport" Error, No module named apport
<histo> yourimym1: this would all take a long time.
<linuxuz3r> llutz, is this permanent change?
<MonkeyDust> yourimym1  starting over would be faster and more efficient
<histo> yourimym1: It would probably chug along for several hours dependant on how much data.
<tcrouto> dfgh: ah, i read that wrong. yes the owner of the folder should be able to modify files. but i think when you echo like you are doing, the echo "string" > file command is overwriting the contents of the file, not editing the file like in vim.
<llutz> linuxuz3r: no, just for the session. press ctrl-s and edit server/network-settings for permanent change
<histo> could take overnight
<yourimym1> what if am tacking free-space !
<yourimym1> takeing*
<histo> yourimym1: What free space?
<linuxuz3r> llutz, i use xchat gnome
<histo> yourimym1: You have unpartitioned space still?
<yourimym1> i mean free space from previous drive !
<llutz> linuxuz3r: sudo apt-get install xchat     then :)
<yourimym1> or unpartioned space ?
<codephobic> jrib, back again... I've managed to somehow mess-up the intelligent autocomplete word/bracket, plugin... It no longer loads when I launch gedit in gksu mode from terminal - http://pastebin.com/bH5fB4WK
<YokoBR> nibble, nevermind, googled it :)
<dfgh> tcrouto: yes, my wording was a bit messy. thank you for confirming!
<tcrouto> dfgh: you are welcome. possibly try 'echo "string" >> file. to append instead
<yourimym1> i will decrese the partion size from hiren boot cd , and add it under ubuntu os
<ChrisWere> Hi, whever I play a Youtube video in a playlist the video goes black when switching from another video in the playlist. This happens on multiple browsers and has just started happening since an upgrade. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<histo> yourimym1: Keep in mind if something goes wrong you will lose data.
<yourimym1> ok
<MonkeyDust> yourimym1  hence: backup
<nibbler> YokoBR: i have no idea how you got this error, and i have less of an idea what wicked path this is, its called /usr (unix system resources) and not /user..... so unless you provide a lot more info i cant help. use nopaste
<dfgh> tcrouto: I tried but got permission denied, so I can't say I completely understand this behavior :) a side note: editing with vim causes a read-only warning, though it works, but the ownership changes to the user that edits (the user that owns the dir).
<YokoBR> nibbler, i've installed python-apport, and now i get "error (dkms apport): kernel package is not supported"
<yourimym1> ok
<YokoBR> nibbler, i mean, error (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.7.0-7-generic is not supported
<tcrouto> dfgh, ok then. vim seems to allow permissions to be overwritten, echo doesnt :)
<nibbler> YokoBR: you are running a non-standard kernel (3.7) - and some packages don't support this. i run ati drivers on 3.7, so i was able to help - but for this one i wish you good luck but can't help no more. and i guess this channel won't be too helpfull - as its not ubuntu problems you are having
<YokoBR> nibbler, okay! Thanks anyway!
<tcrouto> dfgh: you could always use sudo for the times u need echo, then chown the file back to the owner you want it to be
<yourimym1> so i take space from sd7 and but it on sd8 ?!?
<ChrisWere> When I play a Youtube video in a playlist the video goes black when automatically switching from another video in the playlist. This happens on multiple browsers and has just started happening since an upgrade. Any ideas on how to fix it? Or any heard of this problem because I can't find anything online?
<yao_ziyuan> want a text editor as easy as gedit but can process larger-than-memory text files. any idea?
<MonkeyDust> yao_ziyuan  abiword
<zykotick9> yao_ziyuan: learning either vi or emacs will do you well in the long run.  just saying.
<yourimym1> ?
<yourimym1> what about using gpart app
<Malsasa> Kate
<MonkeyDust> yourimym1  backup first and explore gparted, see what you can do with it
<Chanshark> hey does anyone know the version of ubuntu its like ubuntudark or somthing
<yourimym1> is that may affect my OS ?
<MonkeyDust> Chanshark  darkbuntu, but it's nnot supported here
<Chanshark> oh ok
<yourimym1> or kde partion manger is better ?
<Chanshark> i was just wonding what kinds of ubuntu was out their and which is for me
<MonkeyDust> yourimym1  you have some studying to :)
<MonkeyDust> to do*
<Chanshark> MonkeyDust:  which ubuntu should i install (also do you rember me :))
<yourimym1> gparted allready installed but wanna to know the problems i will have to solve later
<MonkeyDust> yourimym1  don't use the installed gparted, but from a live cd or usb and work from there
<MonkeyDust> but = boot*
<phunyguy-m> Chanshark, that is up to you to choose.
<MonkeyDust> Chanshark  whichever version or fork you like most, not all are supported here
<BluesKaj> yourimym1,  suggest you burn gparted to media like a cd , and us that to do your partitioning , if someone hasn't already suggested it
<yourimym1> am thinking about resize sd7 about 10 gb and make it free space ,unallocated space, and add it to sd8
<yourimym1> ps my cdrom is not avaliable right now
<Chanshark> also if i just run ubuntu off a disk will it just burn up my disk (what im asking is should i duel boot or live cd or vm)
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  ot: i'm going to a local blues pub today, try to make you and/or kevin breit play here, other side of the atlantic
<YokoBR> nibbler, this did the trick  sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-3.7.0-7-generic/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h /usr/src/linux-headers-3.7.0-7-generic/include/linux/version.h
<craigbass1976> I have thousands of files in the trash that I have to restore, and ubuntu chokes when I try it, even just a few at a time.  Can I just mv ~/.local/share/Trash/files/* ~/some-other-dir/ ?
<BluesKaj> if you want a permanent install the dual boot is the way , VM is ok , but I've never cared for it , too many glitches , yourimym1
<nibbler> YokoBR: good. still strange about /user
<Chanshark> what about just running it off a live cd
<Chanshark> over time would that mess up the cd
<nibbler> Chanshark: usb stick is an alternative if you don't want to touch your harddrive. CD is horribly slow in loading stuff etc
<nibbler> not to mention persistance
<codephobic> Is there a performance/file-size issue with using notepad++ through wine in Ubuntu 12.10?
<drmagoo> Is it possible to encrypt the /-partition (root) on a allready installed system or do I need to reinstall ?
<codephobic> I'm having problems with gedit and bracket-completion for css files, so trying notepad++ instead.
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, Kevin's been all around the world , I may be seeing his nephews in afew days and I'll pass on the message ..get back to about it when I get an response from him
<tomreyn> Chanshark: the installer won't overwrite your existing partitions unless you ask it to do so. whether you want to run ubuntu for testing (live cd / virtual machine / wubi) or make a bare metal installation (dual-boot or removing the previous system) is also up to you.
<BluesKaj> err a response
<nibbler> drmagoo: there is no easy way.... but with a second harddisk (usb etc) it can be done quiet easily if you know your way round linux
<Chanshark> tomreyn:  i had a bad experice with linux about a mounth ago and im trying it again so i dont know it i want to install it yet (i bricked up my hhd)
<drmagoo> nibbler> move data to second disc with dd, encrypt partiotion and move data back ?
<ChrisWere> Hi, whever I play a Youtube video in a playlist the video goes black when switching from another video in the playlist. This happens on multiple browsers and has just started happening since an upgrade. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<tomreyn> Chanshark: which distribution was it, what did you try to do then, and what does "bricked up my hdd" mean, did the HDD break physically to the point you needed to dump it)?
<BluesKaj> , time to push some snow ...BBL
<nibbler> drmagoo: just with cp instead of dd. oh, and if you use loop-aes there is online-encrytion for this http://loop-aes.sourceforge.net/loop-AES.README
<nibbler> drmagoo: but this needs way more work, so a place to copy your files to is usually easier. anyway: normally its enough to backup /home, /root and /etc, reinstall, copy back /home and /root and on a per-file basis (if at all) /etc
<Chanshark> tomreyn:  well i was was duel booting with ubuntu and i choose i was going to run it on a flash-drive instead but when i patisioned over my hhd in win 7 to get the room back grub did not install and it went into recovery mode with no commands and my screen was locked on it (i know its user error)
<YokoBR> nibbler, installed well, builded that module, but black screen. I guess i'll give up. :(
<Chanshark> *uninstall
<Chanshark> after the word grub
<Nezha> Hej
<Chanshark> hi
<allu2> Hello, i have trouble getting unity work properly, on login the unity panel and the unity launcher wont show up, compiz is running and auto start programs start as should, i've tried resetting unity by using rm on config dirs and with unity-reset from ppa, no help. i have Radeon 7750 and fglrx-updates as drivers, Ubuntu 12.10
<nibbler> YokoBR: the fglrx-legacy? so your ubuntu boots up fine, but then it turns black? at what point?
<allu2> i can get unity to show up if i run unity from terminal after the desktop has loaded
<YokoBR> at login screen
<Delux> when I try to load Ubuntu Server on a new multiple drive system it keeps trying to load the GRUB loader on sda. It is better to just load the OS on sda to avoid problems or can I point it to another drive or even a USB flash drive?
<YokoBR> nibbler, at login screen. I did that dpkg-reconfigure fglrx-legacy
<Chanshark> also tomreyn also i think another problem i had with ubuntu was that my wireless adapter does not work on it
<nibbler> YokoBR: (no)paste full output
<drmagoo> nibbler > the problem is that /home and another folder is already setup as diffrent encrypted partitions. I'm also using mdadm for softraid.. so in order for mdadm to load on boot I had to leave root unencrypted...
<tomreyn> Chanshark: try whether it works on live cd / usb
<drmagoo> nibbler > I want to correct that now
<Chanshark> tomreyn:  i know it does not work  because i tried to get it to work when i was duel booting with ubuntu
<YokoBR> nibbler, one does not simply paste's his output since his screen is black.
<nibbler> drmagoo: if you have multiple partitions, given that / usually is just a few GB in size, it should be quiet easy to accomplish, i can give you a rough walk throu if you want... but it will require some knowledge on linux on your side
<nibbler> YokoBR: it turned black while/right after the dpkg-reconfigure?
<YokoBR> nibbler, nope, after reboot
<drmagoo> nibbler > I like to think that I have that ;) so please go ahead... you can privmsg if you like
<YokoBR> nibbler, dpkg-reconfigure went right, no error messages
<tomreyn> Chanshark: then try to get help here on making the wireless work, and then go for dual-boot again, i'd say. see you later, i need to leave.
<YokoBR> nibbler, i'll get into recovery mode and do an "aticonfig --f --initial
<benoit__>  /msg nickserv identify LtWnHnNt
<benoit__> erf
<Chanshark> well what i have been told is to get a different wireless adapter
<nibbler> drmagoo: 1. MAKE BACKUPS!!11!... then... boot from usb stick/cd, so you can wreck your partition. decrypt/mount your partitions somewhere under /mnt. use df -h to find some space to dump the files of /. so go cp -ax /mnt/rootfs /mnt/spare-or-partially-empty-partition. by now you have a backup, so you reconfigure your / to be encrypted (umount, cryptsetup, mkfs, mount) make sure to have a small partition in cleartext for /boot. then
<nibbler> copy back the files, cp -ax /mnt/backupfoo/rootfs/ /mnt/cryptedroot. move the files from /boot to the new partition you use for that. make some entries to /etc/crypttab and run initramfs-update -u -k all to regenerate the initramfs to include decryption support.
<nibbler> YokoBR: also investigate on /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<drmagoo> nibbler > I dont have to worry about the "other" encrypted partitions then ? With keys and such ?
<Eagleman> When will libvirt 1.0.1 be in the repository's and how can i use it now?
<nibbler> drmagoo: well.... i hope you have your keys for those? using LUKS? just add another key, generated from head -c32 /dev/random > /etc/keyfile - and have them mounted by key-file during boot automatically (depends on /etc/crypttab config) - oh, and /etc/fstab needs adjustment, for the root device, as its name might change in the restructuring
<System> Hey all
<drmagoo> nibbler > Ok... sounds to easy... But I dont have to much important data yet... so I will give it a try... Thanks =)
<nibbler> drmagoo: good luck ;-)
<drmagoo> nibbler > thank you =)
<|System|> :D
<|System|> Hey whats up  ?
<nibbler> drmagoo: once you are booted from usb, and want to run tools like update-initramfs, grub-install etc, its helpful to use chroot to make the mountpoint your virtual /
<Eagleman> When will libvirt 1.0.1 be in the repository's and how can i use it now?
<tgm4883> Eagleman, libvirt 1.0.2 is already in the repositories, you just have to use raring
<drmagoo> nibbler > =) Will keep that in mind
<Delux> when I try to load Ubuntu Server on a new multiple drive system it keeps trying to load the GRUB loader on sda. It is better to just load the OS on sda to avoid problems or can I point it to another drive or even a USB flash drive?
<tgm4883> Delux, sda is probably where grub should go
<Delux> so running Ubuntu from a flash drive not advisable?
<tgm4883> Delux, I think you're confusing what the purpose of the grub boot loader is
<tgm4883> Delux, when your computer boots, it looks for a boot loader on the first drive (SDA)
<tgm4883> Delux, so if you want to boot Ubuntu on your flash drive, the bootloader on your computer will need to know about it somehow
<ImTheDude> hello
<tgm4883> Delux, since AFAIK, the windows boot loader doesn't do Linux, you'll need to install Grub as your boot loader
<allu2> Hello, i have trouble getting unity work properly, on login the unity panel and the unity launcher wont show up, compiz is running and auto start programs start as should, i've tried resetting unity by using rm on config dirs and with unity-reset from ppa, no help. i have Radeon 7750 and fglrx-updates as drivers, Ubuntu 12.10. Unity however works perfectly when i start it manually after the desktop is loaded and it should've start already.
<tgm4883> Delux, now, you could install Grub to your flash drive, but then you'll need a way to tell your computer to use it
<ImTheDude> hello
<Eagleman> When will libvirt 1.0.1 be in the repository's and how can i use it now?
<llutz> Eagleman: [17:13:24] <tgm4883> Eagleman, libvirt 1.0.2 is already in the repositories, you just have to use raring
<llutz> !ringtail | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Noorideen> hello
<Noorideen> i need some help how to boot mint from usb
<DJones> !mint | Noorideen
<ubottu> Noorideen: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Eagleman> llutz, 13.04 isnt released yet?
<Noorideen> ty
<tgm4883> Eagleman, no
<llutz> Eagleman: well we have 13.02, so NO
<tgm4883> Eagleman, hence the whole 13 being 2013, and 04 being April (4th month)
<Eagleman> SO how can i get this libvirt package?
<tgm4883> Eagleman, on what?
<silentcoder> sup guys
<silentcoder> i fucked up my partition
<tgm4883> !ohmy | silentcoder
<ubottu> silentcoder: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<silentcoder> how can i access my windows boot files?
<tgm4883> !windows | silentcoder
<Eagleman> tgm4883 12.04 LTS
<ubottu> silentcoder: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<tonik> is there such a thing as Ubuntu Chinese Edition?
<tgm4883> Eagleman, looks like you'll have to backport it yourself, the ubuntu-virt team appears to only have packages for 0.9.2 for 12.04
<R0ma1n> tgm4883, those shortcuts via ubottu are so helpful eh ? ;p
<tgm4883> R0ma1n, yes they are :)
<qw> help my please upgrade system know i am use kubuntu 10.04 LTS
<DJones> !upgrade | qw
<ubottu> qw: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<qw> upgrade about konsole
<tgm4883> R0ma1n, now we just need ubottu to parse what is being said and respond accordingly
<Eagleman> llutz, i dont quite understand, you were saying the libvirt version i want is in 13.04, However i want to use it now
<Skyrid3r> Okidoki, I'm back.
<tgm4883> Eagleman, so you need to backport it then
<Eagleman> tgm4883, how do i backport something?
<Skyrid3r> If I'd like to Install Ubuntu, as a dual-boot, with the selection of W7 / Ubuntu.
<tgm4883> !backport | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Skyrid3r> Where does 1 start.
<tgm4883> hmm
<Ben64> Skyrid3r: install windows, then install ubuntu
<tgm4883> Eagleman, you'll need to grab the packaging, see if it builds on 12.04, and then use those packages
<wiggmpk> or just dont install windows
<teleyinex> Hi everyone
<Skyrid3r> Windows is already installed :p
<teleyinex> I'm going to install Ubuntu to my mac
<Skyrid3r> Now It's ubuntu.
<teleyinex> and I'm hesitating: 32 or 64 bits?
<teleyinex> what do you recommend?
<Ben64> if it supports 64, 64
<Skyrid3r> I however, have a few issues installing Ubuntu.. It only detects my entire HDD, rather than partition.
<teleyinex> Ben64, it supports 64
<teleyinex> :-)
<Skyrid3r> My system supports 64 but I use 32B (Windows)... :p
<Skyrid3r> I dislike software/driver issues with 64b.
<teleyinex> but I was thinking about mplayer and flash
<teleyinex> Skyrid3r, that's my question
<teleyinex> nvidia drivers
<wiggmpk> teleyinex: how much ram do you have?
<Guest11358> I have two books, one is called Practical UNIX & internet security (third edition ), and the other is the o'reilly Linux in a nutshell (4th edition), could anyone tell me if they're still of any relevance, or if such systems have moved on to make all the technologies in the book obsolete, as they're relatively old books
<tgm4883> Skyrid3r, 64-bit driver issues?
<teleyinex> 4GB
<Ben64> everything works fine on 64
<tgm4883> Skyrid3r, those still exist?
<Skyrid3r> Beats me, but using 64B also gives me blue screens.
<teleyinex> well, I think I'm going to try 64
<Skyrid3r> Haven't figured out what is causing it yet, but I'm good with 32b.
<Ben64> we're talking about ubuntu 64 bit
<wiggmpk> teleyinex: i would use 64B, if you ever go over 4GB of RAM you'll need 64bit
<teleyinex> use it a while and if I feel something strange go back to 32 :-)
<teleyinex> I know
<teleyinex> but that'll not be a problem
<teleyinex> hehe
<Ben64> Skyrid3r: pastebin "sudo fdisk -l"
<teleyinex> I'm going to use my laptop for developing basically
<teleyinex> so not a big deal
<teleyinex> :D
<Skyrid3r> You want me to use a sudo command on a windows system?..
<Skyrid3r> heh.
<Ben64> ubuntu live cd...
<Skyrid3r> Ah
<Skyrid3r> That makes more sense.
<Ben64> same cd you would use to install :)
<wolftune> anybody can help? I got advice already about how to do reverse vnc with tunneling to do screen-share over the internet, but I have questions about a couple details
<teleyinex> and 13.04 or 12.10
<teleyinex> how stable are they?
<teleyinex> I mean, how stable is right now 13.04
<teleyinex> I know is not even in alpha
<Skyrid3r> Oddly enough though.. when I cancel the installation it goes to the live version of ubuntu.
<Ben64> teleyinex: you just answered your own question
<Skyrid3r> All the partitions it sees there (left menu), won't open.
<wiggmpk> teleyinex: the word alpha should imply instability
<DJones> teleyinex: You're better asking that in #ubuntu+1 which is the support channel for unreleased versions
<teleyinex> well, I use Aurora everyday without problems :-)
<teleyinex> ok
<teleyinex> jumping to ubutuntu+1
<teleyinex> thanks for the great support guys!
<teleyinex> amazing community
<Skyrid3r> I mean, it is possible to install Ubuntu on a partition, right? with other partitions being fat/ntfs.
<teleyinex> indeed
<Skyrid3r> Not much of a linux user.
<Skyrid3r> Now to set a partition to ext4.
<Espen___> hey, i have a problem installing properitary drivers on ubuntu 12.10, it's stuck at "waiting for required medium, applying changes"
<Espen___> at both fglrx-updates, and fglrx
<mikehaas763_> How would I install a package on 12.10 from the newer beta version of ubuntu?
<sergiudd> mikehaas763_ double-click, next,next, install
<sergiudd> :)
<Eagleman> tgm4883, i did set it up however: E: Release 'precise-backports' for 'libvirt-bin' was not found
<tgm4883> Eagleman, you missed what I said after that
<tgm4883> Eagleman, you'll need to grab the packaging, see if it builds on 12.04, and then use those packages
<tgm4883> Eagleman, there isn't a package for it yet
<sergiudd> how can i know, what index market i can get on ubuntu with my hardware..
<sergiudd> for proccesor
<sergiudd> oh
<sergiudd> thanks
<Eagleman> So i am unable to install it now ?
<mikehaas763_> Has anyone install packages from upstream using apt-get ?
<tgm4883> Eagleman, yes, you are unable to install something that doesn't exist
<tgm4883> Eagleman, you could try to force the package that is from 13.04, but I wouldn't recommend that
<Eagleman> SO what else could i do to install it and being sure it will work?
<tgm4883> Eagleman, you could
<tgm4883> Eagleman, you'll need to grab the packaging, see if it builds on 12.04, and then use those packages
<tgm4883> Eagleman, or you could install from source
<Eagleman> I dont understand: you'll need to grab the packaging, see if it builds on 12.04, and then use those packages
<smarat> hi...
<codephobic> Anyone else here using gedit 3.6.1 in ubuntu 12.10?
<smarat> i need help..
<puxel> ^same. so overwhelmed.
<DJones> !ask | smarat
<ubottu> smarat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<codephobic> If you have the intelligent text completion plugin installed, could you check if you can repeat my "bug": open a css file, then save it and then add a rule P, then press { to get the bracket completion. Then within the {} braces, press the TAB button. If all goes ... 'well', it should crash.
<Scientist_> Greetings. My ubuntu 12.04  does not start, When I enter my password, it looks like it will start, but back to the login screen, always as an endless loop. Can anybody give instructions to fix  it from live cd?
<EspenE> How can i fix this? Ubuntu Software Center is stuck, when i wish to update my drivers. http://i.imgur.com/tGuVB5e.jpg
<eN_Joy> so i can't install eaccelerator via apt-get on ubuntu 12.10?
<iceroot> is there a way to tell nautilus on a samba-share i see in the left site to use specific credentials? at the moment its always using guest. would be great if i click on a cifs share that is is asking for a user and to store that choise
<tgm4883> Eagleman, Are you familiar with packaging or building from source at all?
<dfgh> tcrouto: I think I found the answer. Vim probably deletes and recreates the file (instead of writing to it), which is actually has permission to do as the directory's owner. That's why the ownership changes as well
<wiggmpk> iceroot: no, you have to use the connect to function
<nawaf> cannot login into 12.10 desktop, once if password is entered wrongly. how can i correct this
<Scientist_> Greetings. My ubuntu 12.04  does not start, When I enter my password, it looks like it will start, but back to the login screen, always as an endless loop. Can anybody give instructions to fix  it from live cd?
<tcrouto> dfgh: ah, that makes sense. glad you figured it out
<wiggmpk> iceroot: but once the share is mounted with the credentials you want to use, your golden
<iceroot> wiggmpk: ok, thank you
<puxel> no sound is playing. it is muted, but i can't change the settings to use my motherboard's sound instead of my radeon HD card.
<iceroot> when i use the default encryption for /home and the userpassword is "foobar" is that the passphrase for the encryption? or is there a special passphrase/key which is locked with the userpassword "foobar"?
<Eagleman> tgm4883, not at all
<smarat> via linux how i acess ntfs system drive in my pc.....
<iceroot> smarat: mount it with ntfs-3g
<iceroot> !ntfs | smarat
<ubottu> smarat: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<iceroot> !ntfs-3g | smarat
<ubottu> smarat: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<EspenE> What is the repository, for the latest and greatest open-source drivers?
<Eagleman> tgm4883, i guess its not smart to build something from the ground when you have no experience with it. WHat would you suggest to do?
<albivian> hi all
<Eagleman> I do want to get some experience in it
<albivian> my ibm t40 won't connect to internet via eth0
<albivian> I get State: unmanaged
<albivian> what should I do?
<smarat> thanks.
<albivian> anyone?
<nibbler> albivian: have a look to /etc/network/interfaces or such
<albivian> auto eth0
<tgm4883> Eagleman, why do you need 1.0.1?
<nawaf> once wrong password entered in gnome-login, even if correct answer is enterd second time
<albivian> ifeth- inet dhcp
<albivian> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<albivian> auto lo
<Eagleman> tgm4883, for external snapshotting
<nibbler> albivian: so its set to get an ip via dhcp automatically
<jhutchins_wk> albivian: unmanaged means it's configured in interfaces and not manaaged by network-manager.
<nibbler> albivian: touse network manager, remove/comment all lines mentioning eth0 (and corresponding blocks)
<Scientist_> Can anybody see my problem, please?
<Scientist_>  My ubuntu 12.04  does not start, When I enter my password, it looks like it will start, but back to the login screen, always as an endless loop. Can anybody give instructions to fix  it from live cd?
<jhutchins_wk> albivian: Perhaps you need auto eth0
<Nida> #pa2010
<tgm4883> Eagleman, so you have a few options. 1) build it yourself. This is probably not trivial (otherwise it would probably be on the ubuntu-virt PPA already) 2) Ask for it to be backported. (While there may already be someone working on it, it never hurts to let people know that it's actually wanted)
<tgm4883> Eagleman, you could ask in #ubuntu-server if there is work being done on that
<tgm4883> !patience | Scientist_
<ubottu> Scientist_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jhutchins_wk> Scientist_: It sounds like you have a permissions problem with your home folder.
<tgm4883> jhutchins_wk, or X is crashing
<jhutchins_wk> Scientist_: There is a log at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  It has lots of noise, but it might have something useful at the end.
<Scientist_> jhutchins_wk, That this preventing me from accessing my system?
<jhutchins_wk> Scientist_: Just log in to the console - Ctrl-Alt-F1
<smarat> i run linux via oracel virtual machine software...modem is supported but pendrive dosenot support..how this can fixed???
<nibbler> Scientist_: errors are prefixed with EE, WW is for warning - look for those lines in the Xorg.0.log
<Scientist_> jhutchins_wk, the command to access is startx like bactrack?
<nibbler> Scientist_: only thing that comes to my mind would be no write permission on your home folder.
<jhutchins_wk> Scientist_: That may work, but it's more likely to fail anyway.  Might give you useful error messages.
<wiggmpk> smarat: by pendrive do you mean USB flash drive? and Oracle VM I assume your talking about Virtualbox?
<jhutchins_wk> Scientist_: If the GUI isn't working, unlike in Windows you still have full access to the system via console.
<tnelis> Hello, I'm trying to get my wireless adapter to function properly (the driver which comes with ubuntu 12.10 keeps dropping wireless connection), and have opted to build the source from Realtek's site. The device is the pcusbw1150, chipset RTL8188CUS. I have build-essential, linux-headers, and linux-source installed. I have pastebinned the output from the install script. Any help is appreciated. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1658803/
<jhutchins_wk> !kernels
<blno> I'd like to install Steam now that it's in the software centre, but the button asks me to pay instead of showing "install". http://i.imgur.com/4ZUjL0m.png . Anyone know how to fix that?
<Steve_0> Hi! So I hope I'm not common in asking this, but is the performance hit while using the wubi-installation normal?
<wiggmpk> blno: its priced at $0.00 so buy it
<tnelis> blno, you should be able to download a .deb from steampowered.com which should work
<blno> I don't have an account
<wiggmpk> blno: make one?
<smarat> wiggmpk: yes, i talk about virtualbox..
<blno> I don't want to make one just to download a free software
<blno> that sucks
<jrib> blno: it should say "buy" and it's free.  It just associates it with your ubuntu one account (create one for free)
<tgm4883> blno, download the deb then from the steam website
<Steve_0> Read/write is slower than anything I've experienced before, and every program keeps getting greyed-out all the time.
<blno> is that normal?
<jrib> blno: is what normal?
<wiggmpk> blno: then install it the hard way.. god forbid you buy anything from the software center in the future and be faced with the same problem
<tgm4883> blno, is what normal?
<wiggmpk> smarat: did you install the Extension Pack for VirtualBox? its required for USB support
<blno> is it normal that we need a Ubuntu One account to install Steam?
<blno> I thought it was a bug
<tgm4883> blno, you don't need a ubuntu one account to install steam
<jhutchins_wk> tnelis: I don't see the error in your post.  This might help:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Skyrid3r> Meh....
<blno> tgm4883: well, apparently I do
<Skyrid3r> Installing Ubuntu, it can only find a 750GB HDD...
<Skyrid3r> No partitions.
<smarat> wiggmpk: yes,but usb does not supported...
<jrib> blno: it's just how they've chosen to publish the software.  It's a bit strange that they don't just put steam in canonical's partner repository, but maybe they have their reasons
<Skyrid3r> Well that sucks.
<tgm4883> blno, actually, no you dont  http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<wiggmpk> smarat: are you sure it's mounted?
<tgm4883> jrib, blno granted, it just says install on mine, but IDK if that is because I've installed the steam deb on here previously
<smarat> wiggmpk;yes
<blno> yes, but if I install it with the deb, I won't get automatic updates
<tnelis> jhutchins_wk, sorry for the confusion. I'm compiling wireless adapter drivers, not the kernel itself
<jrib> blno: valve also has a repository
<Steve_0> blno: yes you will. steam updates itself.
<jhutchins_wk> tnelis: That's the best I've got at the moment.
<wiggmpk> smarat: i mean, you have to unmount it from the HOST to be able to mount it in the GUEST OS
<tgm4883> blno, you won't get packaging updates, the steam client checks for updates itself
<blno> Steve_0: oh, ok. That's not really good way to do it, but well. It's really Windowsish.
<tgm4883> blno, how so?
<Skyrid3r> I appreciate some help.
<silverone> Dear kind sirs: stupid question, i have a raspberry pi running openvpn & murmur (mumble server) , if these processes happen to crash do they restart automaticly or should i look into that
<jhutchins_wk> tnelis: That kernel looks rather old.
<smarat> wiggmpk:ok,i will try it.
<tgm4883> blno, I fail to see how something could be windowish, when windows didn't even have a software store until the latest release
<jhutchins_wk> silverone: They most likely need to be restarted manually, but they can be set to start at boot.
<silverone> jhutchins_wk: they are. thank you i'll look into it :)
<tgm4883> It's getting a bit tiring when "windows" has just become a synonym for "I don't like how something works"
<blno> in Linux, you normally get updates made by the system, which finds them in repos. Having each software update himself (downloading the update and installing it itself) is really unelegant. That's one of the good things of Linux compared to Windows.
<Steve_0> Is there anyway to increase performance with a Wubi-installation? Read/write is incredibly slow.
<wiggmpk> why is it such a big deal to use an account for the software center, it IS the way the industry is going.. you have an iPhone you need an account to download apps, same with Android, Microsoft Surface, etc
<Scientist_> command STARTX fail to access ubuntu via terminal.
<blno> the advantage of course is that everything is always up to date, and you don't rely on the possibly shitty code of each software
<blno> wiggmpk: well, it sucks
<jrib> Steve_0: I imagine there is some performance penalty though I don't know if what you describe is normal.  Is there a reason you don't just install ubuntu on its own partition?
<wiggmpk> blno: what sucks?
<tgm4883> Scientist_, did you look at the logs?
<h00k> blno: please keep the language appropriate
<blno> wiggmpk: that you need an account to access the repo
<jrib> blno: valve publishes its own repository too...
<tnelis> jhutchins_wk, the kernel I'm running is 3.5.0-23. The source is unfortunately only compatible with 3.0.x or 2.6.x, however some people have been able to get it to compile on 3.5. I'm just not lucky, I suppose :)
<wiggmpk> blno: you dont need an account to access the repo.. you need an account to install Steam..IF you want to use the software center.. you still have the choice dude
<blno> jrib: it isn't in the repo of the software centre?
<tgm4883> blno, some repositories require accounts
<Steve_0> jrib: I've read about the 64-bit version being even slower than the 32-bit, might that have something to do with it? And yes, currently just checking out how steam looks on linux, Windows is already taking up the rest of my HDD's.
<Scientist_> what is the exactely path. Exist many of xorg path in yhr file system.
<wiggmpk> blno: to go Steam's website.. download and install the .deb and it will automatically add the repository.. the Software Center is for ease-of-use, get over it
<jrib> blno: they are different things.  Valve published its own repository with the beta.  Now they've also published steam to software-center in a private repository (so you need an ubuntu one account for this one)
<jrib> Steve_0: I don't know much about wubi
<blno> oh well, got it. I don't like it but if it's a problem I can always suck it I imagine (or install Arch). Thanks all.
 * tgm4883 rolls eyes
<Scientist_> tgm4883, what is the exactely path. Exist many of xorg path in file system.
<wiggmpk> smarat: you see where I was referring to? when you have the VM loaded.. click Devices > USB > and it should be listed there
<tgm4883> Scientist_, <jhutchins_wk> Scientist_: There is a log at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  It has lots of noise, but it might have something useful at the end.
<jrib> Steve_0: check your pm
<tgm4883> "i'm going to install a completely different distro because I don't like having to either A) have an U1 account or B) add another repo"
<tgm4883> lol
<wiggmpk> lol
<wiggmpk> instead of being thankful that its available on linux....
<tgm4883> too bad he left so early.... and that I've signed the CoC
<Scientist_> tgm4883, I did not fin anything. Can you see my log? Hoe can I send this?
<tgm4883> !pastebin | Scientist_
<ubottu> Scientist_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<smarat> what is the terminal command to know my ip & lan connected ip address in linux?
<tgm4883> smarat, 'ip'
<smarat> ip address
<tgm4883> smarat, 'ip addr'
<Scientist_> tgm4883, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1658943/
<Jayneil> I have Windows installed on one partition and I want to install  Ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 on the other partition.. Kinda like a triple boot.. So how to proceed ahead..? Which would be the best way.? I read articles where people recommend chain loading.. etc.. So not sure..
<|System|> Noob-ish question. I forgot, Do the Ubuntu team release a new version every 3 months or 6 ?
<jrib> |System|: 6
<tgm4883> Scientist_, [   328.330] (EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0)
<|System|> Thanks jrib
<blno> ok, I found a solution for installing Steam from the repo without the software centre account thing. The repo is there http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/steam#
<Scientist_> tgm4883, Can be resolved?
 * tgm4883 sighs
<tgm4883> so blno's fix was to install the repo from steam. Good find, I wonder why we didn't think of that
 * tgm4883 smacks head
<Skyrid3r> I'm currently using Ubuntu live.
<Skyrid3r> Yet the installation shows only the entire HDD.
<Skyrid3r> First, how do I get to use fdisk.
<Skyrid3r> I don't see any terminal.
<Kroach> I want to convert my music collection to OGG, what app/solution do you recommend for that?
<wiggmpk> Kroach: audacity could do that
<devdyd> is it normal for iptables -L to take a while to return? I only have 2 allow and 1 drop hmmm
<ikonia> devdyd: are they doing a dns lookup ?
<Kroach> wiggmpk:will it be able to preserve the quality at about the same level as the source files?
<devdyd> ikonia: nope, just a couple of commands like so sudo iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -s 8.8.8.0/24 -j ACCEPT
<wiggmpk> Kroach: I dont see why not
<Scientist_> tgm4883, how fix a problem in ATI module from live cd? Could you give me some instructions?
<Kroach> wiggmpk: I mean, I tried an app called OGG Convert but it only allows to set one "Quality level" for the whole process and low-quality mp3s end up being oversized OGGs
<tgm4883> Scientist_, I'm assuming this has worked at some point?
<ikonia> devdyd: so no dns names in there ?
<wiggmpk> Kroach: well there in lies the problem.. the higher the quality the bigger the file
<GermainZ> Is there a recommended place to install 3rd party packages? I currently use /opt/
<devdyd> ikonia: although the one I made for the local subnet says localnet/28 (I entered the IP, it was translated to that then I view thru iptables -L)
<devdyd> ikonia: to answer your question though, no dns names
<Skyrid3r> okidoki
<Skyrid3r> I'm lost...
<Skyrid3r> Ubuntu is very confusing for new users..
<jrib> GermainZ: /opt and /usr/local are common.  I use /usr/local if the package is "unixy" and /opt if it's just one monolithic thing
<GermainZ> Thank you jrib
<wiggmpk> Kroach: im assuming your converting from mp3?
<ikonia> devdyd: things like ip->hostname translation can slow iptables down, I see it often with my fail2ban hostlist
<Kroach> wiggmpk: yes
<wiggmpk> Kroach: any particular reason why? mp3 and ogg are both lossy formats
<ikonia> devdyd: slow listing not overall performance
<zykotick9> Kroach: going from mp3->ogg is a BAD idea.  you'll loose quality.
<devdyd> ikonia: I understand that and will typically minimize the use of hostnames on things that will require a lot of lookups. No hostnames here though :/
<devdyd> ikonia: no sense in adding 15-45ms dns lookup time
<ikonia> devdyd: any subnect rules, eg: /24
<devdyd> I wish that was the problem
<Kroach> wiggmpk: zykotick9: could you recommend a better option then? the only requirement is for it to be a free format
<devdyd> ikonia: yes, they are all submetted via cidr notation
<zykotick9> Kroach: if "free" is your required.  go ahead.
<ikonia> devdyd: I think we have a winer....
<ikonia> winner even
<devdyd> just like the example I sent above.. could that be it?
<devdyd> ikonia: should I provide a full netmask instead of cidr?
<ikonia> devdyd: the translation of /24 to 1.1.1.1, 1.1.1.2, 1.1.1.3 etc
<wiggmpk> Kroach: why is that?
<ikonia> devdyd: translatin is normally the thing that slows iptables -L down
<randomfun> great to be part of it
<devdyd> ikonia: ok I will flush and rewrite them using the full netmask
<zykotick9> Kroach: i use ogg for everything myself, but i created them from CD sources as OGG files.
<devdyd> ikonia: thank you
<ikonia> devdyd: as a test, just comment out that rules
<ikonia> devdyd: reload, and then list
<Noorideen> hello
<ikonia> before you put work in
<randomfun> any new gui in ubu
<Noorideen> i need help with installing mint
<ikonia> randomfun: no
<ikonia> !mint | Noorideen
<ubottu> Noorideen: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<randomfun> apt-get install <souce>
<Noorideen> no one is answering me there :P
<Noorideen> lol
<ikonia> Noorideen: sorry, we don't support it here
<Gawerty100> k, so, I need some help, anybody free?
<Noorideen> ok :(
<ikonia> Gawerty100: depends, you need to ask a question to see if anyone knows
<randomfun> ЗЖЖ
<Gawerty100> It involves the package for WINE known as mfc42, I get tons of errors when trying to install it, I cant install it due to HTTP errors or something or the other, Im completely new to linux.
<Kroach> wiggmpk: I want to use as little proprietary software and codecs as possible, if I'd be able to convert my music to OGG I wouln't require the patented MP3 codec anymore
<ikonia> Gawerty100: best to pastebin the error
<Gawerty100> I will shortly then.
<Gawerty100> give me a couple of minutes, to finish booting into linux.
<tgm4883> Skyrid3r, you could use a more user friendly distro such as gentoo or arch
<ikonia> tgm4883: please stop
<randomfun> linux booting in min, funny, it has be sec guys
 * tgm4883 stops
<randomfun> gawerty1000
<randomfun> do you read me
<ikonia> tgm4883: thank you, you know where you are, #ubuntu, please apply common sense and no jokes/trolls to people
<wiggmpk> Kroach: I see, well then zykotick9 said it best, if you have the source available to encode them as OGG, thats your best option.. but converting from lossy to lossy is pointless
<randomfun> ogg, omg
<Gawerty100> Well, I uninstalled Ubuntu ages ago cause of this error, didnt realise there was a irc chat help for this sort of thing.
<Gawerty100> so im reinstalling as we speak.
<Kroach> wiggmpk: ok,thanks
<randomfun> quit()
<ikonia> randomfun: can you please stop messing around.
<luigi_> chi mi dice come attivare la video chiamata su facebook
<Gawerty100> although I do experience the same error on other Linux Distros.
<DJones> !it | luigi_
<ubottu> luigi_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<wiggmpk> Gawerty100: mfc42 is part of the microsoft foundation class libraries.. distributed with visual studio I believe
<devdyd> ikonia: can you tell me how to enter a netmask? I'm using sudo iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -s 10.10.10.0 255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT but it is saying the netmask is a bad argument.
<Gawerty100> wiggmpk: I get errors when trying to install anything in the winetricks area, its all http errors
<ikonia> devdyd: I normally actually use /24 etc
<ikonia> Gawerty100: the http errors will be from the repo you are getting it from
<wiggmpk> Gawerty100: copy and paste the erros in pastebin
<devdyd> ikonia:  you just told me that is what is slowing me down
<ikonia> Gawerty100: most likley
<devdyd> ikonia: all my rules use cidr notation
<Gawerty100> When I boot into linux I will.
<ikonia> devdyd: yes, test it, see if that's the problem
<devdyd> ...
<aandy> hey, i'm wondering what error is behind this. when i # ls /dir, most show up as usual, bot some show as d??????? ? ? (questionmarks for every property, perms, user/grp/size date etc.). and ls'ing those dirs result in "not found". what can cause this?
<aandy> the disk is *litterally* full, as in, 0 bytes left on the device. is it possible that the disk "header" has been destroyed?
<aandy> (it doesn't matter, i have backups, i'm just wondering)
<ikonia> aandy: orphaned files
<Gawerty100> wubi takes so long :/
<aandy> ikonia: what does that mean exactly - lost+found?
<aandy> (ext3)
<ikonia> Gawerty100: i fyou have a windows install...why are you using linux/wine
<ikonia> aandy: not really, basically a file that's lost it's place onthe disk
<Gawerty100> Because Im looking for knowledge.
<ikonia> Gawerty100: but wine is not something people use in the "real world"
<wiggmpk> ikonia: some people report better frame rates using WINE on Windows
<Ntemis> hi
<Ntemis> i have set up my server
<Ntemis> i have 4 hdds raid0
<Ntemis> how i can readd them to md0?
<ikonia> wiggmpk: most will report software not working or instability
<escott> Ntemis, madam --assemble --scan should do it for you
<wiggmpk> ikonia: just saying man..
<ikonia> Ntemis: add them to ? if they are already raided they will have a metadevice id
<liquidmetal_> What channel should I connect to for advice with designing web sites?
<ikonia> wiggmpk: so am I
<ikonia> escott: that's assuming he's not using fakeraid....
<aandy> ikonia: ah, okay, so they should be "gone"? the reason I ask is, the total usage still resembles all the data. how do they lose their place - the outer ring of the disk has been overwritten (with data)?
<ikonia> liquidmetal_: #css ?
 * tgm4883 wonders what the "real world" is and why people don't use wine in it
<ikonia> liquidmetal_: ##web
<ikonia> liquidmetal_: ask in #freenode how to search for channels
<escott> ikonia, well he said md0 not dm something
<ikonia> escott: touche'
<llutz> aandy: ls -ld    on parentdir, did you set x.bit? usually d????? is shown if parent has executable-bit not set
<liquidmetal_> ikonia: thanks!
<Ntemis> ikonia: i did this  mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=raid0 --raid-devices= /dev/etc/dev/ etc2
<Ntemis> it complain that i will loose them if i continue
<aandy> llutz: the parent dir is 777+x
<Ntemis> mdadm: partition table exists on /dev/sdc but will be lost or  meaningless after creating array
<tyrog> Hello. Installing Steam on Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS is making apt delete a lot of packages that cause the system not being able to reboot. Is there a fix for this?
<Ntemis> this error
<tgm4883> tyrog, what packages?
<Ntemis> so i need some expert help
<Ntemis> i need to readd all of them together
<escott> Ntemis, you should create arrays of raw disks
<ikonia> escott: touche'
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<Ntemis> escott: command to use?
<tyrog> tgm4883: ubuntu-desktop libxtracker1-lts-quantal libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-quantal libglapi-mesa-lts-quantal xserver-xorg-video-vmware-lts-quantal xorg xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-quantal libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-quantal xserver-xorg-lts-quantal
<escott> Ntemis, sounds like you were telling mdadm to use /dev/sda or /dev/sdb as part of the array. thats a bad practice. use /dev/sda1 or /sda2.
<tyrog> The backports from quantal. Steam package is uninstalling them because they conflict with libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx   libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libglapi-mesa libglapi-mesa:i386 steam:i386
<ikonia> make sure the partition type is set to raid auto-detect
<tgm4883> tyrog, there is no way that should be removing ubuntu-desktop. Are you sure it wasn't something else prior to you installing steam? Perhaps apt is trying to resolve something it previously couldn't do?
<Ntemis> escott: my disks are named sda/sdb/sdc/sdd
<escott> Ntemis, yes. and you should not use a raw disk as part of an mdadm array. its a bad idea
<Ntemis> i need them to be all together as raid0 on dev/md0
<Ntemis> am lost
<Ntemis> and i dont want to loose all my data :(
<Ntemis> thats 8tb
<escott> Ntemis, if you put the whole disk into the array without a table then if you take that disk out and put it into a windows box (or even a linux box if you arent careful) then the disk will look like it is empty
<escott> Ntemis, you cannot take existing data and make it raid0
<tyrog> tgm4883: the steam package is not handling the new packages on 12.04.2 that are backports from 12.10 quantal
<tyrog> So it deletes many stuff it shouldn't
<playerone> jhutchins_wk, turns out I was trying to compile an older driver for an older device. Downloaded the correct driver and it compiled without issue. Thanks for your help.
<Ntemis> i had raid0 configured (linux raid)
<escott> Ntemis, you would have to delete the disks to create a raid0 array
<tyrog> If i reinstall ubuntu-desktop, then apt wants to Remove all the xorg drivers
<Ntemis> then i lost my server os
<tgm4883> tyrog, did you file a bug?
<Ntemis> i re install
<rasha666> after i updated ubuntu 12.04 wireless stopped working? any ideas?
<Ntemis> and i need them back and working
<escott> Ntemis, then you aren't creating an array. you are assembling
<Ntemis> yeap
<Ntemis> thats is what i want to do
<escott> Ntemis, so use the very first command i sent you
<ghostcart_> rasha666: Try reinstalling your wireless drivers
<Ntemis> reassemble my raid 0
<ghostcart_> rasha666: Sometimes linux distros don't always come with the drivers needed
<ghostcart_> Had to do the same thing when I made a Mint partition
<rasha666> ghostcart_, it worked but after update it doesnt
<ghostcart_> Dunno then. That's about the extent of my experience
<Ntemis> cant find anything escott
<Ntemis> what is the command
<escott> Ntemis, mdadm --assemble --scan
<Ntemis> oh
<Ntemis> thank you
<Ntemis> let me see
<Willdude123> I am dual-booting (wubi) with Windows 8 (I know it's crap, that's why I'm using Ubuntu). I changed the default on the dual boot screen to Ubuntu, and I was expecting it to give me the option to go into windows within the 10 second period, but now it just goes straight to Ubuntu, how can I fix/revert this?
<Ntemis> mdadm: /dev/md0 has been started with 4 drives.
<Ntemis> i love you man!
<escott> Willdude123, did you update-grub
<Ntemis> it was so easy!
<Ntemis> thanks escott
<Gawerty100> almost done with the install.
<Willdude123> No, I just clicked on change default to Ubuntu.
<Willdude123> I didn't know that the dual boot screen was actually part of Windows.
<escott> Ntemis, why are you running a 4 disk raid0. that seems like a very bad choice
<Ntemis> yes it is
<Ntemis> i needed that to take my data off
<Ntemis> then i will be using raid5
<Ntemis> so i need to mount /dev/md0 now right?
<Willdude123> escott: TBH, I am OK with going back to how it was before,  if it is easier.
<escott> Ntemis, ok that would be better. do make sure you are aware of the write-hole
<Ntemis> write hole?
<Ntemis> no nothing about that
<bogor> In gnome-terminal when i press alt+1 it goes to the gnome terminal instead of going to the application running in the terminal. How do i tell gnome-terminal not to capture alt keys and pass everything to the app inside terminal ?
<escott> Ntemis, i would recommend raid10 over raid5 in most cases http://www.raid-recovery-guide.com/raid5-write-hole.aspx
<Ntemis> with 4 disks will be ok?
<Willdude123> So basically, it boots straight into Ubuntu and I would want it to show a dual boot screen.
<jameso> I downloaded Ubuntu Linux 12.04 LTS to my Mac OS X 10.6.8 (Snow Leopard).  I got the message: "the following disk image couldn't be opened: ubuntu-12.04.2-deskt no mountable file system."  The filename was possibly truncated as there are a no. of files beginning with ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop.  What does this mean?  Can I install Ubuntu as is?  I am planning to install it in VMWare Fusion under my Mac OS X. -jameso
<escott> Willdude123, sounds like you modified the wrong option in /etc/default/grub (through whatever gui tool this is)
<Gawerty100> Crap!
<Gawerty100> Ubuntu finished installing but didnt show up in the mbr
<Gawerty100> or boot menu
<bogor> jameso, check the image files md5sum
<escott> !language | Gawerty100
<ubottu> Gawerty100: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bogor> if it passes the start the vm and start installing it in the vm
<Willdude123> escott: But it was a Windows one. It was using the Windows boot-loader.
<Gawerty100> so, what now?
<ioria> Willdude123: maybe that's the problem
<Gawerty100> ubuntu didnt show up in the boot menu
<ioria> Willdude123: and maybe you have to reinstall grub
<mernilio> Hi all! :-) What is your oppinion about KUbuntu? I have been a slacker since '94 but recent i had enuff about uppdates 12-14 months period...
<escott> Willdude123, doubt many people will know anything about the windows bootloader
<SonikkuAmerica> !poll | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<escott> Gawerty100, boot the livecd for starters. then there are a couple options to reinstall grub
<Willdude123> ioria: It is. It was a Windows boot-loader, and I didn't realize it was part of Windows.
<bazhang> mernilio, #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss for that
<escott> !grub | Gawerty100
<ubottu> Gawerty100: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Willdude123> I guess I'll gav
<Willdude123> *have to ask on the mailing list.
<Gawerty100> I dont have a ubuntu CD, I used Wubi...
 * genii-around shivers at the mere mention
<ioria> Willdude123: in the ubuntu manual, at the end of it, you can find simple instructions in order to reinstall grub
<mernilio> well, i think unity does divide some ubuntu users. I know that Linus Thorwalds hates it, so do everyother major programmer in the open source community.
<bazhang> mernilio, this is the wrong channel for that
<mernilio> bazhang: i know.. im just... sorry :-P
<bazhang> mernilio, so stop, and take it elsewhere
<mernilio> your wish is my ... something :-)
<SolarisBoy> *Torvalds
<Gawerty100> I have a boot menu with two differen linux distros and my windows, Ubuntu didnt show up though, I confused.
<Kroach> mernillo: you can freely talk about it on #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> Gawerty100, better off using a real install, as opposed to wubi, which is more of a "test drive"
<Gawerty100> it takes so long to download the .iso though :/
<jhutchins_wk> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Gawerty100> ill be back when its installed I guess.
<pragmaticenigma> In fstab, for an XFS partition, what are the consequences for small files if I set the default alloc setting to 3GB?
<Ntemis> escott: i need you again
<Ntemis> :)
<Ntemis> i want to issue a full array check on boot
<Ntemis> is there any command for this?
<jhutchins_wk> Ntemis: Filesystem or raid check?
<Ntemis> hmm
<Ntemis> just added a failed raid0
<Ntemis> and mounted
<Ntemis> all seems ok
<Ntemis> but i need it to be checked for constistency
<Ntemis> and if hdd are all smart ok
<mernilio> If one would have an university study here about how many of them tips you get from "nobody".. i dont think they will have so many
<Ntemis> i have 5Tb of data for tranfer
<Gutter> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me. My laptop wont go past the boot screen on startup. I've tried starting with a startup usb drive but it's still stuck on the boot screen. Any help?
<DJones> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ntemis> and need it to be checked before
<Gutter> Anyone?
<SonikkuAmerica> Gutter: What happens when you try to log in?
<Boohbah> Gutter: change the boot order in your BIOS to boot the usb drive first
<Gutter> I cant acces the bios
<Boohbah> Gutter: why not?
<Gutter> I press F2 but all that happens is a noise
<Gutter> and when the pc turns on, theres a sort of clicking sound
<douwe_> he Gutter try to make a keyboard error then go to setup
<Boohbah> but you can get to the bootloader screen?
<znx> im attempting to install ubuntu and i get a "/init: line 7:" error .. which repeats and then finally it says "no live medium found"
<Gutter> Nothing happens, no keys are responsive excpet for ESC but that only gives me info on the pc and the option to acces the bios but I'm still unable to
<pragmaticenigma> znx: If you are booting from a DVD or CD-ROM, the disk may not have burned correctly and you need to burn a new disk.  If you are using USB flash drive, you may need to re-image the drive as a file may have been corrupted.
<znx> pragmaticenigma: i ran the "check disk" thing at the options .. it thinks its good?
<douwe_> is your harddrive ntfs or fat or fat32 or xfs etc
<Gutter> okay Ill redo the usb drive, but it shouldn't be a problem
<michi_s> Gutter: you are right I think
<pragmaticenigma> znx: That really isn't a good check.  The disk check doesn't check the integrity of the data, just that there is data and it is readable.
<jameso> bogor: thanks.  Does that mean I should go ahead and install Ubuntu Linux 12.04 LTS under VMWare Fusion on my Mac OS X 10.6.8 (Snow Leopard) and see what happens, even though I don't have the ubuntu-12.04.2-deskt* file(s) downloaded? -jameso
<escott> Ntemis, raid0 does not support failed devices
<michi_s> Gutter: are you shure, F2 brings you to BIOS? on HP laptops it wont for example as far as I know
<znx> pragmaticenigma: ah ok .. so download the iso again then burn ? .. or can i trust the iso?
<Gutter> on acer its F2
<michi_s> ok
<bazzo> ciao
<bazzo> !list
<ubottu> bazzo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Gutter> I also tried using the recovery by pressing left shift, but nothing
<escott> Ntemis, there is no consistency to check. you either are or are not able to read the array and the data is either correct or not correct
<douwe_> hmm i think it's F10 on the most hp laptops
<michi_s> and you are sure that you don't have a hardware problem (just asking because of the 'noise')
<douwe_> or F6
<michi_s> douwe: Acer :)
<pragmaticenigma> znx: Make sure you are downloading from Ubuntu's own servers.  Also, on the site there are MD5 hashs for the disk image.  This is how you verify that the ISO you downloaded is complete.  To check the MD5 do a websearch for "MD5 file check"
<Willdude123> ioria: So can I get my previous system back without uninstalling windows somehow?
<douwe_> ow sorie :-)
<bazhang> !hashes | znx
<ubottu> znx: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<znx> pragmaticenigma: ok on both parts .. ill do so now see if its good
<znx> bazhang: ty too
<Willdude123> ioria:  I wasn't using GRUB, I don't think, I was using the Windows one.
<znx> oh final question .. 12.10 or 12.04 .. which is the better for me to use?
<ioria> Willdude123: sure... have you found the ubuntu user manual ?
<Gutter> the noise sounds like the pc cant access the hdd, at least that's what i've been told.
<pragmaticenigma> In fstab, for an XFS partition, what are the consequences for small file sizes if I set the default alloc setting to 3GB?
<douwe_> by showing the logo try F1 F2 or CTRL-ALT-ESC
<tyrog> znx: it depends. Are you a new user?
<Willdude123> This? http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<michi_s> Gutter: hmmm...
<znx> tyrog: ive used linux before
<ioria> Willdude123: yep, go in troubleshooting
<Gutter> CTRL ALT ESC brings me to the phoenix securecore page thing
<Gutter> and then leaves
<znx> not ubuntu though .. generally fedora
<znx> im switching as id like to give steam on linux a go
<Gutter> and im left with a black screen with a curser that will just blink
<douwe_> do it when the logo is on the screen
<michi_s> Gutter: maybe waiting for response from harddisk, which never comes
<Willdude123> ioria: I had Windows first, and then did a wubi install.
<Willdude123> But it says GRUB only goes if Ubuntu comes first.
<Andy80> hey guys :)
<tyrog> znx: Well both releases are stable. 12.04 is supported for 5 years, whereas 12.10 for 1.5 years. The first is more focused on stability, 12.10 and other normal releases are more focused on features.
<Andy80> nobody told me that TeamFortress2 was FREE :D
<michi_s> Gutter: I don't know if this works, but I would try in your situation: Remove the harddisk and try to boot from your usb drive
 * Andy80 installing right now ;)
<ioria> Willdude123: wubi ??? sorry i don't use it, i thought you were on a dual boot
<znx> Andy80: indeed .. thats why im wanting to play :-)
<Gutter> Remove the harddisk from the laptop?
<znx> ok .. 12.10 iso just confirmed as matching its md5 checksum
<Willdude123> ioria: Oh.
<Gutter> You surem michi_s?
<Willdude123> Damn it then.
<michi_s> Gutter: this is whart I would do
<pragmaticenigma> znx: are you attempting to boot this in any virtual machine? or on an actual computer?
<znx> pragmaticenigma: actual computer
<michi_s> Gutter: So you boot the install image and see if it works
<Willdude123> Excuse my language.
<douwe_> he Gutter you can try tot read the HD in a other system in a usb drive case
<znx> im using roxio to burn the iso to a DVD and then simply booting it
<michi_s> Gutter: and than you know your hdd makes the problem
<znx> which fails miserably
<Willdude123> I'll email the mailing list, it'll probably be easier to explain there.
<Gutter> Okay I'll give that a try later on. Thanks for the support!
<tyrog> znx: whats the error message?
<tyrog> znx: and the computer. If the problem is with the DVD, try with a USB stick instead
<michi_s> Gutter: hope you will get your system working
<znx> tyrog: i can boot and install fedora from DVD .. so i dont think its that
<znx> the error message says "/init: line 7: ".. repeats with various sdc sdd sde sdf etc ..
<escott> Ntemis, you could fsck the filesystem but thas it
<tyrog> znx: yea, but what is the error message (if you get one)? What do you get on the screen?
<znx> finally it pops me to (initramfs) .. saying "no live medium found"
<tyrog> znx: it could be the ISO that was corrupted, the burning process that had an error. Try burning the DVD with slower speed. But first i would try with a USB drive like i told you
<znx> im not sure the system will boot USB ..
<znx> at least i never have
<znx> but ill give it a go after burning the DVD again
<tyrog> znx: what are the system specs?
<escott> znx, how old is the bios
<tyrog> graphics card, processor and ram
<matriks404> hi, i installed xfce, and in unity notifications and volume things (appeared if volume button pressed) is xfce-like, if i delete xfce, will unity become like an old one?
<Ntemis> escott: data seems correct
<znx> escott: oh its an old box .. probably er .. 2009?
<znx> tyrog: relatively low spec .. i dont have an OS on it right now so cant get the detail to you
<escott> znx, 2009 should boot usb
<pragmaticenigma> znx: if your going to reburn the image, don't use roxio
<tyrog> znx: try booting from usb. Go to the bios to change the boot order of your devices. Or use the hotkey to choose to boot from USB if your system has one
<douwe_> wat is in terminal the command for see the ubuntu version
<znx> pragmaticenigma: um .. what else can i use then?
<matriks404> douwe_: few words to type in google and here we go!
<douwe_> hmm :)
<bazhang> !version | douwe_
<ubottu> douwe_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Andy80> is there a dedicated #ubuntu-* channel to talk about gaming and Steam in particular?
<tyrog> znx: are you using windows 7 in the machine for the burn process?
<douwe_> thanks bazz
<pragmaticenigma> Assuming Roxio means your on Windows.  I use CDBurner XP.   I've seen many postings on Roxio burning Linux ISOs incorrectly
<tyrog> Andy80: precisely #ubuntu-steam
<bazhang> #ubuntu-steam Andy80
<Andy80> thanks :)
<matriks404> how i can return unity back to original because xfce broke some things (for example notifcations)
<jhutchins_wk> pragmaticenigma: It's not roxio's fault, burns sometimes go bad.  It's usually cheap burner hardware at fault.
<znx> tyrog: yes
<tyrog> matriks404: remove xfce with purge, then remove the isolated dependencies. It could not fix your problem though.
<pragmaticenigma> jhutchins_wk: I agree, just more a observation that I see a lot of burning instructions recommend not using Roxio
<tyrog> znx: insert the usb stick into the USB port. Then just right-click on the ISO and select the option "Burn to disc". Its a Windows 7 feature.
<matriks404> ok, thanks tyrog
<znx> hrmm .. ok
<jhutchins_wk> znx: roxio should have an option to verify the disk - be sure to use that.  You should also check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded.
<jhutchins_wk> pragmaticenigma: I think that's mostly because it's not free, and it's assumed that if you have to ask, you haven't bought roxio.
<tyrog> matriks404: open the file /var/log/apt/history.log
<znx> jhutchins_wk: md5 checksum has been confirmed .. and i did verify the disk with roxio
<znx> im going to try USB
<jhutchins_wk> znx: Curious.  Is the iso the appropriate architecture?
<znx> i386 ..yes
<douwe_> is it safe to upgrade 12.04 tot 12.10 xubuntu
<tyrog> znx: is that machine of 2009 a netbook? How much RAM into it?
<znx> its a desktop .. it has 4Gb of ram
<znx> i did memtest too
<CT1> Hi. Is there a package in the repos that I can use on my lan to send a message to my room mates? I've just found a website that I know "x" will like. Can I make a box or something appear on his screen from mine?
<jhutchins_wk> douwe_: Check the relase notes.  The answer is "mostly".
<tyrog> znx: dual-core Intel/AMD processor?
<znx> um .. im pretty sure its amd .. but like i say cant remember the spec
<znx> but i know the h/w is ok .. i can install fedora
<CT1> not irc/facebook/e-mail etc
<yourimym1> hello community :) is there a way to backup my ubuntu , i mean take image of it's partion and restore it back again ? like norton ghost or something
<znx> i was using fedora until i just attempted to switch
<tyrog> znx: try the amd64 version of ubuntu. Your ram is enough to handle that one. And a Desktop processor from 2009 is probably 64-bit
<pragmaticenigma> znx: It looks like this guy has a pretty good how to on burning Ubuntu with Roxio... might want to try his technique and see it helps http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/burn
<elena-IK> is the Startup Disk Creator intended for ubuntu images only?
<tyrog> If amd64 doesn't work with your processor, then you will likely get an error message right after you boot. So you don't loose anything in trying
<znx> that isnt my version of roxio
<tyrog> elena-IK: yes :)
<elena-IK> k, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> znx: It might not be the same version, but many of the settings are there
<znx> tyrog: i want 32 install
<znx> pragmaticenigma: to use roxio is really simply .. click on burn image .. select iso .. burn
<pragmaticenigma> znx: and settings usually don't disappear, they may get moved around.  And there are lots of options that sometimes work better for an ISO image that sometimes the auto-detect settings don't pick up on
<znx> im pretty confident there isnt anything wrong with my understand of roxio or its settings
<pragmaticenigma> znx: starting with one of the most basic that I use... I burn at least 1 speed slower than the maximum my burner can do
<awolf> what's the best basic tutorial for reverse vnc?
<awolf> It seems it should be simple enough, but I'm getting totally baffled
<znx> tyrog: windows 7 doesnt offer my usb stick as an option to burn to
<pragmaticenigma> znx: I'm not saying you don't know how to use the program.  I'm offering a suggestion to maybe improve your chances of a burned disk that works
<znx> pragmaticenigma: it was burnt at 1x
<YokoBR> oh god... still can't get to enable my discrete gpu :/
<pragmaticenigma> 1x is too slow... that can introduce a lot of errors
<znx> well the options are 1x 2x or 4x
<znx> i trying 4x and 1x ..
<pragmaticenigma> I'd opt for 4x in that case
<znx> im using windows disc image burner to put it on .. it has no option for 1x et al
<pragmaticenigma> znx: are you using roxio or something else?
<tyrog> znx: but use amd64! It won't fix your problem, but why would you use i386 afterall?
<znx> pragmaticenigma: tyrog suggested using windows 7 builtin burner .. so im doing it
<pragmaticenigma> tyrog: please stay on topic
<znx> tyrog: steam
<pragmaticenigma> okay
<tyrog> pragmaticenigma: where is offtopic?
<alex88> hi guys, I'm trying to make spotify workin on 10.10, I've installed it, fixed a linklibs typo and installed a qtnetwork dep... but now I get "Istruzione non consentita" which in english should be "Instruction not allowed" or something similar... any idea?
<tyrog> Im telling him to use an appropriate version of Ubuntu where he can use all the resources of his computer, and you tell me its offtopic? really?
<theadmin> alex88: 10.10 is EOL and unsupported.
<alex88> theadmin: yeah I know, but this is not mine pc.. can't upgrade, also with 800mb free space is nearly impossible
<alex88> theadmin: you know what the error can mean?
<awolf> spotify is very non-free by the way, and they "watermark" all the files with audible junk
<kostkon> awolf, ??
<alex88> awolf: really? never noticed that
<theadmin> alex88: Still can't help, you're using a version that's not supported and that's essentially same as asking help with an unsupported distro. Sorry.
<anew> if i dont have a gui installed, can i run firefox ?
<theadmin> anew: Uh, nope. Firefox is a graphical application and needs an X server to connect to.
<awolf> http://www.stereophile.com/content/corrupted-source-audible-watermarking
<tyrog> znx: USB drivers are flash memory, not optical. They aren't burned like DVDs
<zykotick9> anew: "links2 -g" is probably your best bet with framebuffer
<anew> thanks was probably a stupid question theadmin
<znx> tyrog: i thought you said i could use the windows burning tool to burn to USB?
<tyrog> znx: download Ubuntu 12.10 amd64 from Ubuntu website. Then read how to put the ISO on a usb stick from Windows. The instructions are there in the Ubuntu page
<tyrog> znx: no, it was an alternative to roxio.
<znx> again .. i dont want 64bit
<tyrog> znx: why?
<theadmin> znx: You can install the 32-bit version from a USB as well.
<znx> freshly burnt with windows7 tool .. same result
<znx> trying a usb now
<znx> tyrog: steam
<pragmaticenigma> tyrog: It's possible the machine he's installing this on is not a 64 bit machine, why are you recommending that?
<tyrog> pragmaticenigma: because he didn't state it wasn't a 64-bit machine. And that it was. He doesn't know, but he has 4gb of ram in a desktop of 2009. So it probably is
<tyrog> znx: steam works in 64-bit Ubuntu, just fine.
<theadmin> znx: Ubuntu is multiarch, meaning 32-bit apps run on 64-bit platforms.
<theadmin> znx: Besides, they've relesaed a 64-bit version already, it's even made it to the Software Center.
<znx> ok but this is of track .. why doesnt the 32 bit version install
<tyrog> theadmin: really? oh no. Now i have the solution for my problem
<znx> surely either or should work right?
<tyrog> BAH
<znx> theadmin: i didnt know that
<znx> im making the USB stick right now
<theadmin> znx: I'd just install from the software center, it's the easiest way... Also, Steam doesn't work on 12.10
<xjkx> How do I add another distribution to my grub ? Just installed Arch Linux, but prefered to keep my Grub I had on Ubuntu. Ran grub-install, still not detected
<tyrog> znx: We don't know. We are giving you some possible solutions, its up to you to try them right?
<theadmin> znx: You need 12.04, it's a limitation imposed by the beta
<znx> it says it doesnt on the site?
<znx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<znx> that says either?
<NastyNaz> I just sniffed a WPA handshake that is exactly the same as the bssid (mac). How did they get it so that they are the same?
<theadmin> znx: Oh, my bad, it is now. The beta is over.
<znx> :-)
<pragmaticenigma> !ot |NastyNaz
<ubottu> NastyNaz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tyrog> theadmin: it isn't. Although valve says 12.04 is recommended, it worked just ok in 12.10 for me
<LaserShark> same here
<tyrog> theadmin: there are people running it in other distros too
<theadmin> tyrog: Well, now that is just crazy :P
<tyrog> theadmin: can you verify for me if there is really a 64-bit steam client somewhere? I can't check that now
<theadmin> tyrog: Then again, Debian packages are just archives, and long as dependencies are satisfied it should be okay
<theadmin> tyrog: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/steam64/
<jrib> tyrog: pretty sure steam64 just pulls in steam:i386 :)
<tyrog> jrib theadmin can't one of you confirm that?
<theadmin> tyrog: I'm installing it now, will see
<jrib> tyrog: "steam64" depends on "steam", "steam" is only available on i386.  This is what I see on my system
<znx> tyrog pragmaticenigma theadmin - many thanks .. the USB stick came up with the exact same error but unlike the DVD continued regardless
<znx> it seems to be installing now
<kingler232> hi someone into uefi? im trying to install ubuntu but always get a blank screen
<kingler232> i tried nomodeset xforcevesa etc but nothing helps
<NastyNaz> .
<vipkilla> i just noticed this running: /usr/lib/accountsservice/accounts-daemon         no idea what it is. could someone tell me why it's running?
<oal> Is it possible to run a separate x session with a custom resolution and vnc enabled? I want to connect to vnc with the correct resolution from my android template.
<theadmin> jrib, tyrog: After installing steam from the Software Centre and running "dpkg -l steam\*", I only get steam64, and there is a "bin64" file in my .steam directory, which points to a non-existing directory. All the binaries I find are 32-bit. Weird.
<oal> Android tablet. Auto correct :-(
<jrib> theadmin: dpkg -L steam64  ?
<theadmin> jrib: Funny, the only directory contained in there is /usr/share/doc. I think it relies entirely on the installer that runs when you first start steam, but then where does the installer come from... Strange stuff.
<pragmaticenigma> congrats znx!
<theadmin> jrib: Hm, it *does* depend on steam:i386 which doesn't show up when I use dpkg -l for some reason.
<BluesKaj> ..BBL
<yourimym1> hey what does backup app under system setting , used for backup full hd or just system only ?
<SolarisBoy> yourimym1: its a file based backup aimed at things under your home directory
<whoever> hi all, on 64bit, and i am getting (ad not supported by this site) and whatever add ebeded in the webpage. ie : if at google.com , i get spyware checker , clean up pc, and at amazon, i get "you like asian... try for free". I haven't found an AV that works on 64 bit, has anyone else?
<theadmin> Speaking of, is the 32-bit Ubuntu truly i386?... The kernel dropped support for that processor a while ago, so I figured it'd be bumped up to i486 at least or something like that. Or is it just a name?
<yourimym1> can i backup my full OS and restore it ?
<theadmin> whoever: This is some browser plugin, there's no malware on Ubuntu. But if anything, the Comodo antivirus for Linux has an Ubuntu version and works perfectly for me.
<theadmin> whoever: Bit tricky to set up, though.
<tonsofpcs> theadmin: 686, I thought...
<theadmin> tonsofpcs: Well, then the name is just misleading
<whoever> theadmin: ok will check plugins
<tonsofpcs> theadmin: no, I mean I thought the discs were named i686...
<tonsofpcs> debian has named them i686 for quite some time (and still offers an i486 and i386 option for compatibility)
<YokoBR> hi guys, i can't enable my gpu on boot as this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics#Script_for_use_during_bootup
<theadmin> tonsofpcs: "ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso"
<whoever> theadmin: thx it happen to be a plugin
<pragmaticenigma> i386 vs i686 refers to the chip architecture, however, most code is written to be backwards compatible with i386.  It mostly just informs you how old of a system the code will be able to run on.  i686 supports all of the features of i386 but not the other way around
<whoever> "savlet " that i doan't thinK  I installed
<pragmaticenigma> so if you see i386 it will work on i386 and up... if it says i686, it will only work on i686
<theadmin> pragmaticenigma: Right, but I'm wondering if Ubuntu *actually  works* on i386 itself, because the kernel has dropped support for that one.
<theadmin> ...I don't have any box that old to test
<theadmin> lol
<pragmaticenigma> theadmin: I think the kernel support has been ported up by the Ubuntu devs.... Just cause the currently developed kernel doesn't support it, doesn't mean a distro won't. You had have to dig through the source to find out
<theadmin> pragmaticenigma: Yeah, might be.
<17WAA565D> hi
<17WAA565D> what????
<17WAA565D> اه
<17WAA565D> مرحبا
<tonsofpcs> theadmin: interesting.  afaik, the numbering of isos has always been for what machine will run the installer, not necessarily what machine it will work on post-install... have you tried chainloading it on a 386?
<17WAA565D> شو الأخبار
<theadmin> tonsofpcs: Again, I don't have any box old enough to test, nor does anyone I know
<tonsofpcs> theadmin: unfortunately, I only have a 286 with cdrom drive operational currently, so that won't help ;)
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tonsofpcs> (I also have m68ks and a core2quad and an i5, but those won't help either)
<theadmin> tonsofpcs: Well, at least it's not an ENIAC :P
<tonsofpcs> theadmin: http://www.tonsofpcs.com/portable3/ - it's up at the makerspace right now, should be on IRC again later tonight, getting ready for a show-off party tomorrow.  again, no 386 with cdrom there either :)  you'll have to build one.
<bazhang> tonsofpcs, thats enough
<tonsofpcs> bazhang: what's enough? we're discussing the bootability of the ubuntu i386 install disc.
<bazhang> tonsofpcs, its offtopic here. way past any support issues.
<theadmin> bazhang: Suppose so. Sorry, I started it :/
<tonsofpcs> the ability to install ubuntu is not a support issue? really?
<31NACULAH> اه
<31NACULAH> hi
<31NACULAH> hi
<31NACULAH> hi
<FloodBot1> 31NACULAH: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YokoBR> the lack of hybrid gpu support on linux is making my experience less confortable :/
<17WAA565D> شو
<17WAA565D> مرحبا
<17WAA565D> شو
<17WAA565D> شو
<FloodBot1> 17WAA565D: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ClientAlive> I have a strange problem wiith eclipse on my 12.04 desktop system. I ultimately discovered that indigo is installed via the package manager and Juno is installed manually. I doin't know how it happened but I want to keep Juno and not Indigo. If I remove eclipse throught synaptic (which would be Indigo) will it break the eclipse (Juno) that I want to keep?
<rhin0> will a plug in usb numeric keyboard work with ubuntu 10.04 ... just plug it ina nd work?  (does anyone know)
<jhutchins_wk> YokoBR: Tell the people who build them that way.
<rhin0> clientalive .. maybe it needs java?  maybe your java is broken
<tonsofpcs> rhin0: it should, unless it uses some non-standard device configuration.  Should just be a USB HID class device.
<rhin0> ok thanks tonsofpcs
<tonsofpcs> I know there are some odd ones out there though, so it'd be best to try it to make sure of course
<rhin0> you can test your java from the commandline ClientAlive
<YokoBR> jhutchins_wk, it would be a pleasure to fill another contact form on ati.com
<rhin0> javac - for compiler
<tonsofpcs> some of the ones with built-in calculators for example will enumerate differently and not necessarily pass the expected keystrokes.  I have one that simulates the 10 keys above the alphabetical portion of the keyboard when numlock is on and the arrow keys and home/end/etc when numlock is off, with the center space ('5') doing nothing.
<ClientAlive> rhy
<rhin0> ok thanks tonsofpcs
<rhin0> i'll just get a standard one
<ClientAlive> rhin0: I have 1.6.0_27 installed and configured. I'm not sure what you mean. I have two versions of eclipse on the system and only want to keep one.. One was installed via tha package manager or command line (don't recall) and one was installed manually by downloading from the eclipse site. I want to keep that latter not the former. But I want to be sure I don't break the one I keep.
<rhin0> check in synaptic whats installed - uninstall by right click then 'remove' within synaptic .. otherwise, remove from the command line with sudo apt-get remove <package name> client alive
<rhin0> synaptic is the ubuntu package manager
<jhutchins_wk> rhin0: If it's a standard keyboard then yes.  Sometimes you can get extended media keys  working, sometimes you can't.
<rhin0> ok thanks jhutch
<rhin0> bye
<ClientAlive> rhin0: brother  :) I know how to ninstall something. I have a bunch of plugins and configuration done to the eclipse I want to keep. I need to understand whether it is going to be affected by the uninstall.
<ClientAlive> anyone?
<talntid> whats the best graphics card for native support in ubuntu?
<talntid> i'm building a new computer, and don't want to mess with drivers
<jhutchins_wk> talntid: They all have models that have issues.
<ThinkT510> talntid: the one that works
<jhutchins_wk> talntid: If you stay away from this year's bleeding edge new models you should be ok.
<talntid> jhutchins_wk, yeah, I don't need bleeding edge :) Just need it to work normal. :)
<fastrack> Hello I use a Nvidia GT 330m, Ubuntu, do you guys know how to get GLX working? The error I am getting is "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<jhutchins_wk> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mrtharepist> Question, Has anyone compared Steam performance on Ubuntu to Mac? Are the drivers any better?
<lordnoid> #ubuntu-phone
<RSherry> Ello.
<RSherry> Right, so heres my issue. When I tried to boot into ubuntu, I get a hd0 out of disk error, which then throws me into something called "busy box" When I tryed to check the HD space it said it was unmounted. Now from within ubuntu booted from a CD, I get a:
<RSherry> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<RSherry> Any ideas to what I can do?
<awolf> Help! I installed TeamViewer via the .deb and now I want to get rid of it. It installed a bunch of things, how do I purge this stuff?
<ev0lve> man dkpg ;)
<awolf> I found a FLOSS solution for what I needed: GITSO
<awolf> Ok, man dpkg… what?
<altmeta> awolf: or apt-get remove
<awolf> hmm
<ev0lve> sudo apt-get clean
<awolf> oh that worked
<RSherry> I don't have anything in particular that I need to keep so if I need to reformat the drive - thats fine
<ev0lve> http://askubuntu.com/questions/32191/how-do-i-remove-cached-deb-files
<yourimym1> hey am trying to install  AndroVM on ubuntu  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1659510/ what should i do to complete installation
<jhutchins_wk> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<awolf> ok, so Synaptic doesn't handle all the stuff apt-get does, got it :P
<ev0lve> you got it!
<awolf> any reason *not* to do apt-get clean or apt-get autoclean?
<awolf> in general?
<altmeta> yourimym1: You need to find what package contains lib64OpenglRender.so, I believe ubuntu has a similiar feature to yum's whatprovides, I'll have a quick check
<ev0lve> always good to clear out cached files
<jhutchins_wk> awolf: The "clean" command just cleans up the cache.  autoclean does other things that you may not want, but it should ask first.
<nova_> hi
<awolf> jhutchins_wk: whoops autoclean did NOT ask
<awolf> jhutchins_wk: what did I lose by deleting all these packages? (mostly stuff I am glad that I installed)
<awolf> just history?
<awolf> or easy way to get back to old version?
<jhutchins_wk> awolf: Not sure how apt-get does it, I use aptitude, but it's supposed to remove packages marked as installed automatically to meet dependencies where the system no longer has the dependant program installed.
<jhutchins_wk> I believe aptitude does ask before it autocleans.
<awolf> jhutchins_wk: that's autoremove
<yourimym1> apt-get clean dosent affect installed apps ?
<TakeItEZ> awolf: man apt-get, autoclean doesn't anything harmfull
<awolf> autoremove deletes unecessary packages, autoclean is, I think just deleting downloads that have since been installed
<TakeItEZ> yourimym1: no it doesn't
<yourimym1> what about autoclean also ?
<jhutchins_wk> awolf: Yeah, sorry.
<jhutchins_wk> awolf: It just cleans up the cache.
<awolf> jhutchins_wk: cool
<Noorideen> whats the difference between shell and terminal?
<jhutchins_wk> Noorideen: Depends.  On a linux box the terms are pretty interchangable, on OSX they're different programs.
<altmeta> yourimym1: I just checked using  apt-file search lib64OpenglRender.so but got no results, is the shared object not included in the deb?
<Noorideen> hmm k thank you
<awolf> cheers and so long folks!
<jhutchins_wk> awolf: On aptitude clean isn't documented, on apt-get autoclean deletes only obsolete packages, while clean clears the whole cache.
<TakeItEZ> jhutchins_wk: man aptitude contains "clean" here, same function as apt-get
<jhutchins_wk> TakeItEZ: What v3e3rsion is your aptitude manpage?  (Should be at the bottom)
<RSherry> Ok, so I managed to fix the mounting error, and it now boot proparly, but I'm still getting hd0 out of disk error when I start up.
<TakeItEZ> jhutchins_wk: 0.6.8.2 (debian sid)
<yourimym1> anyone here familier with androVM , or know good virtual machine to run android games on ubuntu ?
<RSherry> The hard drive in question has 60 / 80 GB left over.
<Seppoz> hello how do i check which process uses a certain tty device
<yeats> Seppoz: 'lsof | grep /dev/ttyX'?
<Seppoz> ty
<jayar> i get exit code 21 when trying to mount this ntfs drive... says its already mounted at /media/A67220BC7220935B
<ikonia> jayar: is it ?
<jayar> i cant see it
<ikonia> jayar: how are you looking ?
<jayar> file browser
<jayar> and it should popup on my desktop
<jayar> it actually used to a little bit ago, now all of a sudden it doesnt
<ikonia> jayar: open a terminal and type "cd /media/A67220BC7220935B"
<jayar> cd /media/A67220BC7220935B
<jayar> oh lol
<ikonia> yes, in a terminal
<jayar> yea but im in a terminal, on bitchx... im just a lil slow today
<jayar> no such file or directory
<ikonia> jayar: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<jayar> 10.04
<jayar> lucid
<ikonia> jayar: you appear to have a 3.2 kernel
<ikonia> !info linux-image-#lucid
<ubottu> Package linux-image-lucid does not exist in quantal
<ikonia> info linux-image #lucid
<ikonia> info linux-image lucid
<llutz> !info tlp
<ubottu> Package tlp does not exist in quantal
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !info linux-image-#lucid
<ubottu> Package linux-image-lucid does not exist in quantal
<ikonia> !info linux-image #lucid
<ubottu> '#lucid' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<ikonia> !info linux-image lucid
<ikonia> sorry about that
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.45.52 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ikonia> jayar: you sure you're running 10.04 ?
<vahnx> i'm using deja-dup in ubuntu to do automatic backups, is there an easy way to browse the entirety of the backups or must you pick a .gz at random and unzip it?
<jayar> thats what it says when i cat /etc/*-release
<ikonia> jayar: can you show me the output of uname -a please.
<jayar> Linux bt 3.2.6 #1 SMP Fri Feb 17 10:40:05 EST 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> jayar: tha's backtrack isn't it ?
<ikonia> that's odd
<jayar> yea
<ikonia> jayar: right, so this channel is #ubuntu
<ikonia> not #backtrack-linux, you need #backtrack-linux
<jayar> but its ubuntu based
<ikonia> it's not ubuntu
<jayar> mm
<ikonia> as you can see it has a different kenrel
<altmeta> yourimym1: you can just download the ova files and open them in virtualbox
<ikonia> kernel even
<jayar> k
<jayar> srry
<ikonia> not a problem
<ikonia> jayar: I only checked to make sure I didn't give you bad info
<jayar> all good. thanx fer tryin :)
<ikonia> jayar: #backtrack-linux will help you though
<compdoc> Interesting:   BackTrack is a Linux-based penetration testing arsenal that aids security professionals in the ability to perform assessments in a purely native environment dedicated to hacking.
<jayar> it just struck me as odd cuz it worked like 10 mins ago. stopped after installed bitdefender
<ikonia> compdoc: we know what it is
<compdoc> good
<OerHeks> jayar, because you are root, things go and work different for a special purpose, not for regular desktop use.
<ikonia> jayar: I'm sure the #backtrack-linux guys will understand what's happened
<yeats> vahnx: it's pretty opaque and not very browseable
<excesseye> exit
<vahnx> do you have a suggestion for a better alternative? im planning on installing wine and using a windows backup solution
<ikonia> vahnx: want to use windows app, use windows
<ikonia> no better option than that
<yeats> vahnx: if you need to browse, I'd recommend a different backup method (I'll also mentioned that I was burned recently by a corrupted dejadup backup :-/)
<vahnx> windows costs $$$
<yeats> s/mentioned/mention/
<yeats> !backup | vahnx
<ubottu> vahnx: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<vahnx> oh yikes
<compdoc> vahnx, if you need fast graphics, virtualbox is great. Wine is good too, but theres sometimes anomolies in dialog boxes, etc
<ikonia> wine is poor
<ikonia> and not a solution
<jhutchins_wk> vahnx: wine is a last resort when you can't find a native linux way to do something.
<num7> hi, i tried the command "find /home/$USER/ -perm 777" and i found 3 hidden files which has this permissions e.g. ".mozilla/firefox/trxlubd2.default/lock" Is this a security issue for my machine?
<ikonia> num7: not really
<jhutchins_wk> num7: Nope.
<ikonia> num7: you run your home dir - it's up to you if you think it's bad
<ikonia> you know your system
<num7> ikonia: i don't know a lot about file-permission a what is dangerous.
<num7> *and
<anew> it's weird i use |less and get to the bottom and just have END there
<anew> and cant exit out ?
<yeats> anew: 'q'
<anew> ah
<anew> ty
<compdoc> num7, most programs create locks and the like when they run. You dont want to change permssions on those files
<jrib> num7: that's probably just a symlink
<anew> i also tried ctl+pgup and alt+pgup to move the command terminal up, but doesnt work ?
<anew> is the only option less ?
<jhutchins_wk> num7: That's the file responsible for those pesky "iceweasel is already running" messages.
<yeats> anew: there's 'more' but it works similarly - what are you trying to do?
<anew> well when i do command -help for example
<num7> ikonia: jrib: compdoc: as long as files with 777 in my home folder everything is right? Linux seems to be quite save. But how can i protect for attacks?
<jhutchins_wk> anew: In a normal console/terminal it's Shift-PgUp
<anew> i  cant read everything
<anew> so i'd like to go back up to read what i missed
<yeats> anew: I see - then less is a good solution
<jhutchins_wk> anew: Piping it through less is a good habit.  You can also use more, which has fewer features.
<anew> actually u know what shift pgeup just worked
<anew> ok so less is better than pgup ?
<yeats> anew: imho, yes
<yeats> anew: do 'less --help' for commands
<jhutchins_wk> anew: Depends.  Less will buffer more text than the standard terminal.
<anew> sweet just learning here
<anew> one last thing i am trying to wget firefox
<anew> but when i go to the firefox downloag page
<jhutchins_wk> anew: less will also let you search.
<anew> it doesnt work - is wget the right thing i'm supposed to be using?
<anew> or is there something else to download stuff ?
<num7> is there any way how to figure out that my system has no rootkit or virus?
<jhutchins_wk> anew: You should be able to download in your browser, but why are you trying to download firefox?  Which browser are you using?
<jhutchins_wk> anew: wget or curl are command line file retreval programs.
<anew> do you like wget or curl better ?
<jhutchins_wk> num7: There are a number of programs like chkrootkit
<jhutchins_wk> num7: rkhunter
<anew> in my browser? i'm just trying to download via command line
<yeats> anew: you have to be running X for firefox to work
<jhutchins_wk> anew: Those would be the most likely programs then.  Again, why firefox?
<yeats> anew: you could try lynx if you want a CLI browser
<num7> jhutchins_wk: okay, thanks i note them.
<riderplus> or elinks
<jhutchins_wk> anew: Nevermind, I thought I was in a different channel.
<anew> x is the gui right.... jhutchins_wk i need firefox because of it's modules
<anew> oh lol
<yeats> anew: yep
<compdoc> num7, you dont want to change permissions - leave it default, and do not enable the root acount. And you could try rkhunter. Should be in the repos
<anew> ok hmmm
<anew> so i should be downloading everything thru gui ?
<jhutchins_wk> anew: You should install it with apt instead of downloading it.
<yeats> anew: you'll need to elaborate about what you're doing if you want good answers ;-)
<jaake> heya guys, I can't find the urxvt-perls package in the newest ubuntu.. anyone have this set up?
<anew> i tried figuring out what apt is .. .but it's not for downloading?
<anew> ok yeats
<anew> i just installed linux
<anew> and i would like to download something from the command line - specifically firefox 18
<anew> i'd like to do it from the command line so i learn the commands
<anew> (not the gui)
<jaake> anew: you need to use apt-get
<jaake> eg. sudo apt-get install firefox
<anew> i thought apt-get was only for what was already on your computer ?
<jaake> read: man apt-get
<jaake> negaive
<jaake> it is a full featured package management system
<yeats> anew: by "linux" you mean "ubuntu" right? (just checking)
<num7> compdoc: Ok, thanks. I will try this. And stop writing yet. I don't want to increse the tetris-level here :-)
<anew> ubuntu yes
<anew> so apt-get can get things from the internet ?
<jaake> yes
<jaake> indeed
<anew> how does apt-get know what 'firefox' is in your example ?
<jaake> it is the tool you will be using for your package management needs in ubuntu
<yeats> anew: I would go into the GUI and use a terminal emulator rather than just working from the TTY (but that's just me)
<jaake> it queries the aptitude database that is on your computer
<yeats> s/aptitude/APT/
<jaake> anew: you can update the database with: sudo apt-get update
<anew> jaake - so isnt the aptitude database local? how can i get things from the internet ?
<jaake> *note: sudo is just a command to temporarily give you admin perms
<yeats> !apt | anew
<ubottu> anew: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<anew> for example i cant apt-get an image from imgur
<jaake> anew: the database provide you with the target
<jaake> the target is on the net
<yeats> anew: read the link ubottu just shared
<anew> yeah so confused, let me read that
<anew> i tried wikipedia but what i got from that is that apt-get only gets things on ur computer
<anew> i thought
<anew> then jaake said it's from the internet so now i'm confused :)
<jaake> anew apt-get uses mirrors to fetch the packages from
<Pici> Its like downloading the card catalog for a library, but not actually checking out any books.
<anew> so what if the card doesnt exist
<yeats> anew: that link is a good guide to what's going on
<jaake> i assure you that it "gets things from the internet"
<Pici> (I wonder if 'card catalog' is an obsolete analogy now)
<anew> then what do you use? wget ?
<corehook> hi all! how to add user to some group ?
<corehook> u 12.10
<yeats> Pici: I'm a librarian, so I like the analogy ;-)
<jaake> wget simply downloads a file from an address
<Pici> anew: then you you need to find another way to get the package, if one even exists.
<llutz> corehook: sudo adduser username groupname
<anew> ok
<jaake> anew: read: man apt-get
<anew> and how can i browse this card catalogue
<jhutchins_wk> anew: apt is the general term for the .deb dpkg apt-get aptitude package management suite.
<anew> how do i knwo what's in it
<jaake> type: man apt-get
<jhutchins_wk> anew: It is much better than downloading and installing individual packages.
<jaake> I am sure there is a way to query it
<jaake> I can't recall how
<anew> ok pretty cool
<jaake> I am sure it is in the manpage though
<TheLordOfTime> jaake, what're you trying to do?
<Pici> anew: The Software Center and apt-cache search both search through the catalog
<jaake> I typically use gentoo so I am a little out of my elemnt here
<anew> so if i can browse apt-get i can see what packages i can install, then it fetches these packages from the mirror downloads
<anew> if i want something not on there i use wget
<jhutchins_wk> anew: There are thousands of packages already optimized for Ubuntu available in various repositories.  the apt system manages downloading all of the necessary dependencies and installing them into standard locations on the system.
<anew> great so inforative
<Pici> anew: Exactly, except if its not there then you have a bunch of options.
<jaake> TheLordOfTime: I am here looking for anyone who has got urxvt-perls on 12.10
<jaake> I can't find the package
<anew> pici bunch of options? like what ?
<Pici> anew: Like PPAs, which are like user contributed catalogs.
<TheLordOfTime> jaake, apt-cache search urxvt
<TheLordOfTime> ?
<jhutchins_wk> anew: It's better to try to find an apt compatible repository for what you want.
<jaake> or know if it is compatible
<Pici> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<anew> where is the list of ppa's ?
<jaake> anew: ppa's are all over the place
<jhutchins_wk> anew: That way the package management system knows all about what's installed where.  It can cleanly uninstall and upgrade things, and it can share common libraries so you don't have to download them for each package.
<Pici> anew: see ubottu's links above.  But note that those are contributed and built by users, so Ubuntu can't really assure that it will work properly.
<anew> ok so for now - only things in the apt catalogue
<Pici> Right.
<anew> if i want some rogue program i'd have to wget it tho
<jhutchins_wk> anew: Try to stick to the official ubuntu repositories starting out, at least until you're more familiar with the system.
<Pici> anew: Or stop by here and see if anyone knows how to get a package for it.
<anew> yeah that's great
<anew> now only to find an online list of packages
<anew> yeah awesome channel
<evilbit> hi guys... I'm new to ubuntu, switching from a long-time redhat sysadming job... I'm working on automated installs and have a preseed file working... I'm seeking help on a minimal set of packages to install and was looking for pointers
<anew> ok  my wife is screaming at me to go watch a movie lol
<anew> thanks everyone
<jhutchins_wk> anew: aptitude search, or just run aptitude for a menu interface (on console).
<anew> cool
<jaake> so no one has the perl extensions for rxvt-unicode running on 12.10
<jaake> ?
<seb_> Bonjour
<seb_> J'aurais besoin d'informations car je suis nouveau
<DJones> !fr | seb_
<ubottu> seb_: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<znx> sigh ..im still trying to install ubuntu .. it hung at the "Preparing to install" .. turns out that it doesnt like swap paritions on the current disk .. wiped them .. now it is stuck at the disk preparation
<znx> i have to say in comparision to mint or fedora this installer needs work
<angs> I have ubuntu 12.10. I have a 2 GB SD card that has a linux distribution. how can I get image of the SD card?
<znx> angs: partimage .. clonezilla .. maybe?
<llutz> angs: cat /dev/sdX >image.img     where sdX is the SD-device
<angs> thank you znx
<angs> thank you llutz
<gridwest_user> what does "restricted" mean in the ubuntu-restricted-extras module
<Jayneil> How to triple boot Ubuntu 12.10, 12.04 and windows?
<compdoc> znx, I install ubuntu a lot. Never have issues. Are you dual-booting or something?
<Jayneil> I already have windows on one partition and on the other partition, I want 12.10 and 12.04
<znx> compdoc: im just trying to install it on a machine .. that is all no dual boot no fancy setup .. im just accepting the defaults
<Jayneil> So which would be the best approach..?
<znx> the trouble i have is that it is just hanging and not telling me what to do
<compdoc> znx, is it a uefi bios?
<znx> it has been sitting on the disk prep for almost an hour now
<znx> no
<BluesKaj> znx, I ran into a similar problem..it turns out to be a HW recognition problem , which has been reported as a bug many times
<compdoc> are you creating the partitions by hand?
<znx> compdoc: no .. accepting defaults
<znx> if i go to the shell .. i can see nothing on the disks .. fdisk is clear
<compdoc> something is wrong, then. Should install in less than 30 mins
<compdoc> more like 15
<znx> compdoc: this i know .. but *what* is wrong ..
<znx> i have no idea what to do .. it doesnt tell me its problems
<znx> the installer log is empty as well
<znx> which seems wrong to me ..
<compdoc> znx, do you happen to known the drive's partition type? what size is the drive?
<znx> like i say i have had mint and fedora on this machine before and they "just installed" .. :\
<znx> so i know the stuff is ok
<znx> compdoc: there is *no* partitions ..
<znx> and the disks are SATA
<compdoc> znx, is sata set to ahci in the bios?
<znx> there is no such setting in the bios
<gryg> Hello I've tried to run Ununtu 12.04 PL but I've got udevd[256]: timeout: killing /sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdc [529
<OerHeks> znx how did you wipe your swap partition?
<gryg> any idea how to fix this?
<znx> OerHeks: with fdisk at the command prompt on the previous run
<compdoc> is the drive on port one or two? or is it on another sata port, like 5 or 6?
<znx> simply deleted the partitons
<znx> compdoc: channel 2
<compdoc> znx, at this point, I think you should boot gparted and take a peek. set the parition type to msdos
<compdoc> channel 2 is good
<znx> compdoc: what partition ?
<znx> there isnt a partition
<compdoc> even if there is no partition, there is a type
<znx> O_o
<gridwest_user> what does restricted mean in the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<compdoc> it has to be set before creating a part.
<faust1002> hello guys
<ejv> Ubiquity functions without error most of the time, i'd be suspicious of your hardware; if you think you found a bug, file it on Ubiquity's LaunchPad
<znx> compdoc: i have no idea what you mean .. a partition type is applied to a partition
<znx> when there is no partitions .. how do i set a type against nothing?
<Epx998> Does the Pantech UML290 work on Ubuntu yet?
<compdoc> I just had a problem where a drive was once part of a raid, and ubuntu refused to see it. had to use gparted to clear it
<znx> well this disk was previous used for fedora .. which worked fine
<OerHeks> gridwest_user,  patent and copyright restrictions complicate distribution of software to support non-free formats.
<DJones> gridwest_user: Restricted generally means that some of the packages are restricted by copyright or legal issues in some countries
<OerHeks> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ejv> well fedora != ubuntu; likewise, anaconda != ubiquity :)
<gridwest_user> thank you this helps alot guys
<R0ma1n> Hello guys. Please What is the complete line command to install missing dependencies please ? It begins with apt-get install ... but I miss the option ^^'
<znx> sigh .. i guess i have to get gparted .. this seems so wrong just to install ubuntu .. no?
<ejv> the install disc should carry parted, i would drop to command line and manually repartition
<OerHeks> R0ma1n, apt-get install -f
<ejv> R0ma1n: man apt-get
<znx> ejv: i can just type parted on the command line?
<ClientAlive> something in update-alternatives for gcc doesn't look right. Can someone help me get it sorted?
<ejv> znx: of course
<R0ma1n> OerHeks, Thanks ! :D
<znx> ok let see
<R0ma1n> ejv, I will next time ;)
<birdman> hi miki
<ejv> channel mantra: don't be (unnecessarily) lazy
<ClientAlive> http://pastebin.com/MwcjD9Ds
<ClientAlive> shows what my update alternatives looks like now
<Chais> hi. I just installed 12.10 on a UEFI notebook and the installer failed to isntall grub2. luckily the device ran Arch before so there's a working grub2 in place. can someplease give me a set of kernel params to boot with upstart? I keep getting errors and kernel panics
<Chais> s/someplease/someone please/
<BluesKaj> znx, my solution was actually a workaround , installed 12.04 then do-release-upgrade(d)  to 12.10
<znx> hrmm .. i guess i could try 12.04 ..
<BluesKaj> znx, http://askubuntu.com/questions/204771/ubuntu-12-10-installation-hangs-at-preparing-to-install-ubuntu
<znx> oh thats nice
<ClientAlive> better, after pressing <enter> I get this: http://pastebin.com/HBZcyhch
<compdoc> 12.10 - dont like it much
<znx> BluesKaj: ill give that a go .. seems like they are suffering the issues i am
<znx> many thanks
<znx> 1h 30mins for the iso .. le sigh .. time for food :-)
<BluesKaj> znx, hope it works for you
<znx> BluesKaj: me too .. i think i might just go back to fedora if it doesnt :|
<Chais> hi. I just installed 12.10 on a UEFI notebook and the installer failed to isntall grub2. luckily the device ran Arch before so there's a working grub2 in place. can someone please give me a set of kernel params to boot with upstart? I keep getting errors and kernel panics
<cameronc> Hey guys is there any reason my linux install constantly freezes  up?
<Burritoh> cameronc: more info would be handy... versions? does alt+ctrl+F1 do anything?
<Burritoh> the last time I had that problem, it turned out to be a faulty USB device, believe it or not.
<Burritoh> cameronc: to get back to your normal interface, alt+ctrl+f8
<cameronc> Burritoh: Yeah opens up a console. Running Ubuntu 12.10
<Burritoh> I mean, does it work if you are frozen?
<cameronc> Burritoh: Haven't tried
<Burritoh> if it works, it might be X that crashes...
<Burritoh> if it doesn't, it might be between X and the kernel, I'm not sure
<HfE2000> \bye
<Chais> can someone please give me kernel options of a working upstart boot?
<Burritoh> cameronc: might also be handy to check /var/log/ - use a file browser, and sort it by date modified. If you pick a log modified close to the time of your crash, you might find a clue
<Chais> Burritoh: could you please give me your kernel params
<Burritoh> I don't use UEFI.. would it still be applicable?
<Burritoh> and I run Mint. I'm not sure where to get them.
<Chais> probably yes
<Chais> as long as it runs upstart it should be fine
<Burritoh> trying to find out how to get kernel params now :V
<Chais> Burritoh: depending on your bootloader there's a file in /boot/ or a subdir
<Burritoh> Chais: maybe this is helpful, scroll down to the highlighted part... it's my copy of /boot/grub/grub.cfg http://pastebin.com/dc45SttZ
<Chais> for grub2 it's /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Burritoh> ah
<PeTaz> anyone using steamuntu?
<cameronc> Burritoh: I can still use alt ctrl f1 when my computer freezes momentarily
<Burritoh> PeTaz: Steamint counts? :P
<Burritoh> oh, so it's not a crash
<Burritoh> cameronc: it might be a graphics driver problem, is my first thought
<Burritoh> cameronc: is your system up to date, including gfx drivers?
<cameronc> Burritoh: It should be. I updated my system yesterday
<Burritoh> cameronc: my second thought is something that is using a lot of memory, and the swap speed being terrible
<Burritoh> gnome-system-monitor (if they still have that in Ubuntu) would show that
<Burritoh> why are there three FloodBots?
<mjuszczak> Anyone here familiar with mylvmbackup?
<Burritoh> cameronc: if it's a graphics driver problem, you might consider switching graphics drivers... I think all three (Intel, ATI, and nVidia) have two main versions. Open source, and closed source.
<cameronc> Burritoh: Okay nevermind I can't use alt ctrl f1 during some of the freezes
<Burritoh> oh
<PeTaz> is pf-kernel better for gaming?
<Burritoh> when my RAM is full and swap space starts getting used, my mouse gets stuttery. Does that happen to you?
<Burritoh> PeTaz: don't know what that is
<Burritoh> *looks up*
<PeTaz> http://freecode.com/projects/pf-kernel
<cameronc> Burritoh: No not really
<Burritoh> hmm
<DeadWeaselX> how do I change wireless drivers?  I want to try rtl8187L but everything i've tried leaves rtl8187 running for the wlan0
<Burritoh> anyone else got any ideas for cameronc's problem. Now and then Ubuntu 12.10 freezes momentarily for him
<cameronc> Burritoh: My screen just freezes for about 40 seconds and then unfreezes
<Burritoh> oh
<cameronc> Then freezes again
<cameronc> And unfreezes
<Burritoh> oh o_O
<Burritoh> cameronc: are you sure your case is well ventilated? if you type "sensors" (you need lm-sensors installed) it should say some things about MB/CPU temp
<cameronc> Burritoh: Yes very. I don't think it's a temp problem
<cameronc> Burritoh: Like X-chat has frozen twice in the past few minutes
<Burritoh> oh
<Burritoh> is it specific programs, or the whole system?
<Burritoh> I'm looking on the web for some solutions right now...
<cameronc> Burritoh: Occasionally the whole system, occasionally specific programs
<Burritoh> oh o_O
<Burritoh> cameronc: do you use any other OS or distro, besides Ubuntu, on that system? Does it happen there as well?
<Burritoh> And are they installed on other physical hard drives
<Burritoh> ?
<ubuntu22> Can someone help me recover my ubuntu 10 LTS system.  I force installed some 32 bit libraries onto the 64 bit system and onw it kernel panics.  I think I just need to uninstall the libraries but could use assistance doing it from a live cd.
<Burritoh> if you want to find out if it's a memory issue, you can run Memtest86+.
<Burritoh> cameronc: *if you want to find out if it's a memory issue, you can run Memtest86+.
<eN_Joy> i kind of messed up the locale settings, after many round of localepurg, locale-gen, dpkg-reconfiure, etc., games, i am still getting warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (zh_CN.GB18030): No such file or directory message, many posts suggest that i need a reboot, do i have to? are there other ways around? thanks
<PeTaz> ubuntu22 :-)
<PeTaz> anyone knows how to use the stalk option on CZ?
<cameronc> Burritoh: I'm running Windows 7 as well but do not have the freezing problem
<Burritoh> ah..
<Burritoh> cameronc: if Windows 7 is on the same physical drive, the only thing I can still think of is a driver problem, possibly graphics drivers.
<Burritoh> PeTaz: pf-kernel looks interesting
<DeadWeaselX> how do I change wireless drivers?  I want to try rtl8187L but everything i've tried leaves rtl8187 running for the wlan0
<Burritoh> I might try it when I shrink/delete my Windows partition :)
<Marcellina> Hello.
<Marcellina> Hoe comes that Labelflash has no support?
<SBNexus7> Hello I have a quick question about daily-preinstalled builds
<Myrtti> Marcellina: because it's patented?
<SBNexus7> Was interested to see if there is any other previous builds as the current ones seem to be bad :/
<ikonia> SBNexus7: daily as in 13.04 ?
<SBNexus7> Correct
<Burritoh> Marcellina: it is up to the company to support it or not... Reverse-engineering would break the patent, I suspect.
<SBNexus7> The builds for Nexus 7
<ikonia> SBNexus7: try #ubuntu+1 that is for 13.04 discussion
<scottj> powertop estimates my eth0 device usage at 3 watts, but I'm not even using it, any ideas how to turn it off?
<SBNexus7> Awesome thanks
<Marcellina> support-labelflash@avkk.yamaha.co.jp
<Marcellina> Will they charge a fee or what?
<xangua> Marcellina: say hello to good old spam :)
<Myrtti> Marcellina: probably yes, that's the point of patents
<wiggmpk> Marcellina: this is really not the place to ask
<CaleSmoke> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<Marcellina> I think Ubuntu should support it.
<tekk> hi guys, i'm running 12.04 server on Mac Mini's in BIOS emu mode… using them as KVM hosts… however, experiencing strange behaviours
<wiggmpk> Marcellina: its not up to Ubuntu to support it.. its up to whomever makes the product to make it available on a Linux system
<CaleSmoke> You get that, scottj?
<ubuntu22> I am getting this error when I try to chroot a folder where a file system is mounted: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory.  Anyone know why?
<tekk> sometimes I/O makes the whole system hang indefinitely
<tekk> or makes the kernel panic on a KVM VM for example
<tekk> i'm using an LLVM store
<tekk> other times its fine…. just wondered if it was the Mac Mini's support, or perhaps I should look into Ubuntu problems?
<Baghdatis> can someone tell me the command for moving a file named science.bak into a subdirectory named backups
<tekk> Baghdatis mv science.bak backups/
<tekk> anyone can help me ? :)
<Baghdatis> sweet thanks
<Baghdatis> no . on the end
<Baghdatis> ?
<sp3ck> mv science.bak backups
<scottj> CaleSmoke: thanks!
<Burritoh> Baghdatis: not really needed, no
<CaleSmoke> You got it bud.
<CXIV> Is there a way to boot from Windows bootloader?
<ikonia> CXIV: no
<ikonia> CXIV: the windows boot loader will not boot a linux kernel
<CaleSmoke> scottj, to turn it back on use the same command only "down" is "up"
<CXIV> Too bad :)
<Marcellina> Is it not like you ask them to give a license?
<Marcellina> Like a free one for Ubuntu.
<Myrtti> Marcellina: us? most people on this channel aren't developers of Linux or even Ubuntu
<wiggmpk> Marcellina: is there any particular reason you HAVE to use Labelflash as opposed to Lightscribe (which happens to be supported on Ubuntu)
<tekk> btw, the offending kernel panic line i believe is : BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000330
<Marcellina> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-burning
<tekk> at the end it says: [ 2187.550778] Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!
<Marcellina> I've got a burner here with Labelflash, that's why I'm asking.
<CaleSmoke> I just stumbled across the Classic Menu Indicator Applet for 12.04+
<CaleSmoke> Awesome!
<wiggmpk> Marcellina: maybe you should return it and get one with Lightscribe.. or next time see if whatever hardware your buying is supported
<lbj_90> I'm getting a quick error screen everytime I wake my computer from standby. It also appears when I try to access a virtual terminal and I can't use them.
<Marcellina> I didn't buy it.
<GoiterPaste> Trying to find a decent softsynth for my midi controller, anyone have any tips. Having trouble getting jack to start too, in 12.10
<CaleSmoke> What device? Version? lbj_90 ?
<stevieo> Hello. I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 from a hot disc onto a Latitude D510. The installation hangs on the starting installation screen. I am stumped (and new to Ubuntu, but not the cli). Anya and all assistance is appreciated!
<CaleSmoke> I ask because I have a similar problem. I think it has something to do with SSD, in my case.
<wiggmpk> Marcellina: you can try installing the Labelflash software under WINE, but there is no native linux software for Labelflash drives.. Good luck
<lbj_90> CaleSmoke I'm running Xubuntu 12.10, hope it's appropriate enough to use this board.
<lbj_90> The error pertains to a usb device I think. I can get a readout of it if you want -- I don't know where to source the problem from so i don't know where to get started.
<Burritoh> Marcellina: or even a virtual machine, if you can manage directly connecting the physical drive to the virtual machine. I don't know how to do that.
<CaleSmoke> I don't have a solution, lbj_90, I can just relate.
<Marcellina> I know all this, I've been wondering why there is no support.
<lbj_90> CaleSmoke does your error say something like hid-generic?
<DJones> Marcellina: This may help, aparantly Labelflash Index Maker can be installed using wine (but it is an old report) http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7932&iTestingId=11815
<wiggmpk> Marcellina: the obvious answer is, it doesnt garner enough support to matter...
<Burritoh> Marcellina: to put it bluntly, the same reason things like Microsoft don't support Office on Linux yet. Linux is a tiny market for big companies like that, who look for money.
<Burritoh> the Linux Desktop is a tiny market*
<CaleSmoke> lbj_90, I can't even read it, it is so quick. But it doesn't stop anything from functioning properly. Although, the initial one line message grows to four or five as I continue to ignore it.
<wiggmpk> Marcellina: you should really direct that question to the publisher of the software, ask them why they dont support Linux..
<lbj_90> CaleSmoke are your virtual terminals disabled or do they just quickly display the message? Mine dont' work period.
<CaleSmoke> virtual terminals work fine.
<Marcellina> Which software?
<wiggmpk> Marcellina: Labelflash........
<DuxB> I'm copying an entire hard drive to an image using dd, and need to later shrink one of the partitions in the image before I can write it back to disk. Is this possible?
<Marcellina> It's a technology just like Lightscribe.
<wiggmpk> Marcellina: *sigh* and requires software to utilize it.. much like a driver
<Marcellina> What's with the Ubuntu Burning Team?
<Burritoh> They cannot reverse-engineer patented software.
<wiggmpk> Marcellina: so I'm sure the physical disc drive works under Ubuntu.. however the feature of burning a pretty picture to the top of the disc isnt
<Burritoh> It's not legal.
<Burritoh> (Except if they ask the company, but there is little motivation for that currently)
<Marcellina> I know it's illegal in some countries.
<wiggmpk> this seems like a circular conversation
<Burritoh> We should end it
<Marcellina> I don't know if they tried to legally obtain the license. Do you?
<ubuntu22> I am trying to delete files from a package that I installed that is causing my ubuntu system to fail.  Is it possible to "uninstall" the package by deleting all the files in the "File list of package" on packages.ubuntu.com?
<Burritoh> ubuntu22: hm, I usually uninstall through Synaptic, can't you do this for some reason?
<wiggmpk> Marcellina: like I said before.. this is NOT the place for the questions you are asking.. contact the manufacturer
<Marcellina> I mean it's old technology, Yamaha/Fujifilm could give it away for free to get it supported, right?
<ubuntu22> Burritoh, I am trying to recover an ubuntu install that will not boot because of a certain package that's installed.  I also cannot chroot while in live cd for some reason
<Myrtti> Marcellina: Wikipedia says 2005, so in patent rights terms no it's not old
<xangua> Marcellina: then tell yamaha/fujifilm that :)
<Burritoh> Marcellina: I suggest you take initiative and courteously ask YAMAHA here: support-labelflash@avkk.yamaha.co.jp - or the Ubuntu Burning Team here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-burning
<Myrtti> Marcellina: can we move on, this isn't actually an issue that can be changed on this channel
<Marcellina> Alright, enough fuzz. Thanks everyone.
<ColinHarrington> Hey, I just got a new bluetooth keyboard (the Logitech bluetooth easy switch) and am having trouble pairing it.  Where can I find good information on how to debug this stuff and fix it?  #12.04, http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/bluetooth-easyswitch-keyboard-business?crid=656
<Burritoh> ubuntu22: no backups? :(
<stevieo> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 from a hot disc onto a Latitude D510. The installation hangs on the starting installation screen. I am stumped (and new to Ubuntu, but not the cli). Any and all assistance is appreciated!
<compdoc> stevieo, might try 12.04
<ubuntu22> Burritoh, I just need to uninstall packages without being in the system.
<Burritoh> ubuntu22: I think you could play around with the files mentioned here (or similar files relating to your package) http://www.piprime.fr/1480/manually-remove-broken-package-debian-ubuntu/ ... but I suggest making a backup of the broken system (if possible) before you do so.
<Burritoh> or the file list you mentioned
<stevieo> Good thought! Thanks, will attempt.
<CaleSmoke> stevieo, Try to reburn the disc? Slow down write speed? It could very well have been a write error.
<CaleSmoke> I recommend 12.04 over 12.10 as well.
<Burritoh> also, if you look at the Synaptic UI, right click on a package, Properties > Installed files, maybe that might be a list of files you can delete? I'm not sure
<Burritoh> ubuntu22: *also, if you look at the Synaptic UI, right click on a package, Properties > Installed files, maybe that might be a list of files you can delete? I'm not sure
<yourimym1> hey any idea how to install java after downloading it's file
<Burritoh> Packaging is not my strong point. Seems like something many people have troubles with.
<anew> ok back, so is there a site like cpan but for linux packages ?
<CaleSmoke> JAVA= Just another vulnerability announcement.
<_goxxsy_> `hi :-)
<Burritoh> anew: packages.ubuntu.com ? (the web interface for the Ubuntu repositories)
<Burritoh> CaleSmoke: lol
<CaleSmoke> yourimym1, http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_x64_install.xml
<kraghot> hey guys. What's up?
<ubuntu22> Burritoh, I think that is the same list I am looking at.  But during an install of a package isn't it possible for the package the edit files that were already on the system?  I am afraid to delete files that I may need.  Do you know the best way to make an image of the file system?
<CaleSmoke> Heard that on SecurityNow with Steve Gibson, Burritoh.
<Burritoh> there should be a seperate channel for dpkg problems XD there are so many of them
<anew> ah sweet thanks burrito
<Burritoh> ubuntu22: to answer the very last question, fsarchiver. There's a wikibook on it. I'll fetch it.
<Burritoh> ubuntu22: https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_To_Backup_Operating_Systems#Create_Partition_Backup_-_FSArchiver_Method
<Burritoh> that's the method I use
<Burritoh> I back up about once every three months
<PeTaz> how do i align 4k partitions?
<kraghot> I'm having some problems with ubuntu... It seems to freeze randomly... There is nothing I can do but ctrl alt f2 which does work but I don't know how to return to gui. Any ideas?
<SolarisBoy> CTRL+ALT+F7
<ev0lve> kragshot: graphics driver? take a look at your system processes before it freezes.
<CaleSmoke> UPNP= Ur Probably Not Protected
<kraghot> thank you SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> but you most likely need to handle whatever is stucking up the gui first or the gui will be hung - check htop/top or other commands to figure out the issue while in the other TTY kraghot
<wiggmpk> CaleSmoke: made for the ignorant so yeah.. duh
<SolarisBoy> kraghot: a lot of times you'll be able to type in those spare TTY's unless the system is very badly hung so from there check top/ps etc to locate the problematic thingy
<kraghot> could it be flash player?
<PeTaz> http://www.zdnet.com/how-to-install-the-steam-gaming-client-on-ubuntu-gallery-7000011391/
<SolarisBoy> kraghot: check your system stats - use top or htop - or use ps with sorting
<CaleSmoke> Convenience ALWAYS trumps security.
<yourimym1> i can't install java from these instruction need simple commands am newbie
<CaleSmoke> Remember the WPS vulnerability? haha@
<Burritoh> CaleSmoke: if we wanted to be completely secure, we'd all be using embedded systems which cannot be reprogrammed. :P
<wiggmpk> CaleSmoke: as fas as I know its still active
<CaleSmoke> It is.
<kraghot> well top is plugin-container which is flash player given I'm watching a yt video
<Burritoh> kraghot: 'freeze' is such a wide symptom... it could be flash player, it could be your memory, it could be the meteor that landed in Russia :P j/k
<kraghot> If it hangs again I'll try to find out what hanged it :D
<wiggmpk> CaleSmoke: in fact, I believe in Linksys routers, even if you turn off WPS it doesnt disable it.. but this if !offtopic
<PeTaz> the meteor didnt land
<kraghot> I don't think it's the memory I've got 12 gb of good ram
<ubuntu22> Burritoh, I am trying to use this guide: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/ But I cannot chroot to the folder because I get this error:  chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory. Do you know why?
<CaleSmoke> You're right, wiggmpk
<CaleSmoke> Comical.
<francis_> how do i remove a libav codec?
<Burritoh> ubuntu22: x_x if you chrooted correctly, that means even that system's version of bash isn't working correctly
<SolarisBoy> kraghot: you should look at different sorting options for top a lot of times when top opens your active process will be there - sometimes you will see top itself - you need to sort it to get proper outputs
<Burritoh> ubuntu22: in that system, is /bin/bash a valid file, if you mount it and look for it/
<francis_> how do i remove a library?
<Burritoh> ?*
<SolarisBoy> kraghot: on the top of top .. there should be generic reading on cpu/memory/swap usage
<CaleSmoke> I can't believe the cost of laptops preloaded with ubuntu. i.e. zareason and system76.
<SolarisBoy> francis_: with apt-get remove or purge
<kraghot> SolarisBoy,  yes I have cpu and mem %
<kraghot> steam seems to be using a lot but it's downloading tf2 so...
<ev0lve> kraghot: use "l" to toggle the view of system load in top.
<ubuntu22> Burritoh, yes everything is there.  I just installed 32 bit versions of libc stuff and now it panics at boot.
<Burritoh> o.O
<kraghot> ev0lve,  yep steam and flash player
<francis_> what is the command solaris boy?
<ev0lve> kraghot: what graphics card do you have installed?
<ubuntu22> Burritoh, I mean installed 32 bit libc stuff to 64 bit ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> apt-get remove 'package'
<kraghot> I have ATI hd5850
<SolarisBoy> francis_: what library are you looking to remove?
<ubuntu22> Burritoh, now I am trying to uninstall it.
<Burritoh> ubuntu22: yeah, I remember from what you said before, still weird to me
<kraghot> Also yt videos lagg when I scroll in firefox
<francis_> is there a library manager program?
<ev0lve> kraghot: i would look in to system updates or the "Additional Drivers" for a potentially updated driver
<kraghot> my drivers are probably  in error
<SolarisBoy> francis_: libraries are installed (by default) as normal packages
<Burritoh> kraghot: (if you don't find help here specific to Steam, #ubuntu-steam is worth a go)
<kraghot> ev0lve,  I've just installed this system today
<SolarisBoy> francis_: hence you manage libraries with the normal package manager - apt or software center
<kraghot> but I've enabled experimental drivers
<francis_> ok well i m trying to install the restricted extras but i cant figure out how to remove libavcodec53
<kraghot> Burritoh,  ok tnx :D
<thaurwylth> Hrm. I'm trying to get this Terratex Aureon 7.1 USB to work. (For so-so reference, see http://alsa.opensrc.org/TerratecAureonUSB5.1 )
<francis_> solaris boy you there?
<SolarisBoy> francis_: can you post to pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy libavcodec53'
<SolarisBoy> francis_: yes. i am here.
<thaurwylth> So, is that custom .asoundrc thing still valid?
<francis_>   Installed: 6:0.8.5-0ubuntu0.12.10.1
<francis_>   Candidate: 6:0.8.5-0ubuntu0.12.10.1
<francis_>   Version table:
<francis_>  *** 6:0.8.5-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 0
<francis_>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates/main amd64 Packages
<FloodBot1> francis_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<francis_>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-security/main amd64 Packages
<Burritoh> oh dear
<SolarisBoy> heh
<unheeding> the floodbots are battling
<Burritoh> ubuntu22: this might help, I'm not sure. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1771442
<Burritoh> Robot wars \o/
<Mrokii> Hello. Does anybody know how I can rotate a video (by 90 degrees) with any kind of app in Ubuntu? I tried ffmpeg and VLC according to tutorials on the net, but that didn't work.
<SolarisBoy> Burritoh: that was a good show ! =)
<francis_> solaris boy sorry about that where do i paste it so you can see it
<Burritoh> ubuntu22: on first sight, I can see a command that the site you pasted doesn't have: sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<francis_> it appears to be an update for an amd64
<SolarisBoy> Mrokii: ffmpeg
<SolarisBoy> Mrokii: ffmpeg -vfilters "rotate=90" -i input.mp4 output.mp4 -- something like that would do
<ubuntu22> Burritoh, thanks for the help I'll check out the link.  I also did try to use the argument /bin/bash and /mnt_pt/bin/bash but it didn't work
<francis_> solarisboy how do i fix that?
<SolarisBoy> francis_: and why do you need to remove this library - is there a conflict when you try to install restricted-extras?
<Mrokii> Nope, doesn't work. Just gives me an error that "rotate=90" can't be set for option "vfilters".
<francis_> yah there is, it says these items must be removed libavcodec53 and 51
<Burritoh> anyone got any ideas for ubuntu22's problem? He needs to uninstall a 32-bit package that broke his 64-bit system, from a liveCD.
<SolarisBoy> Mrokii: ffmpeg is rather picky - let me check the man page (you should to, anyway thats the software you would use, and likely others gui based will wrap around a command like that)
<francis_> anything?
<SolarisBoy> Mrokii:  ffmpeg -vf "rotate=90" -i /mnt/media/video/home/20120809_194852.mp4 /tmp/test.mp4  || this command is working for me now -
<Burritoh> I bet people get more help in here when they use a girlish nickname. XD
<francis_> hahaha
<SolarisBoy> Mrokii: replace it with your file names -
<yourimym1> if youtube crushes too much what do i need ?
<SolarisBoy> francis_: so basically when you try to do this installation it fails saying it can't proceed because you need to remove those manually?
<francis_> yes
<SolarisBoy> francis_: i believe this happend to me and i tried apt-get install -f first.
<Mrokii> SolarisBoy: Doesn't work for me. It says "No such filter: 'rotate'"
<Burritoh> yourimym1: you can try not using flash. Youtube supports HTML5, to some extent. https://www.youtube.com/html5
<SolarisBoy> Mrokii: francis_ - a little cheat as well im using libavcodec and ffmpeg from the ffmpeg official repo =)
<francis_> how exactly do you do that?
<ubuntu22> Burritoh, I check out the link you posted and no luck, it's pretty much the same stuff on the link I posted.  Everyone's solution is to chroot.
<SolarisBoy> thats probably why your ffmpeg is old out of date - Mrokii
<Burritoh> ubuntu22: ah :/
<Mrokii> SolarisBoy: Okay, thanks.
<SolarisBoy> Mrokii: because you probably have the ubuntu ffmpeg default version - but you can just check the man page for the proper option the rotate filter should exist
<SolarisBoy> Mrokii: ffmpeg version 0.10.6-6:0.10.6-0ubuntu0jon1~precise1 Copyright (c) 2000-2012 the FFmpeg developers || ffmpeg provides a stable ppa on their site up to date for LTS
<francis_> dagnabit i m hankering for some euchre
<SolarisBoy> francis_: did you do the apt-get install -f?
<francis_> can you write the total command
<yourimym1> You are currently in the HTML5 trial. now any video will be html5 auto ?
<SolarisBoy> francis_: sudo apt-get install -f
<francis_> i m using the software center
<Burritoh> yourimym1: I think most videos. I think those with adverts might not work yet, but that was a year ago.
<FoFiuS> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<SolarisBoy> francis_: open a terminal and type the commands in please
<Burritoh> ubuntu22: looks like the new LiveCD has some sort of rescue feature. I'm not sure it will be useful for you, but still interesting. http://ubuntu.paslah.com/rescue-a-broken-system/
<francis_> ok thanks
<yourimym1> thx
<Burritoh> ubuntu22: do you get the '/bin/bash' error when you try to chroot first, or when you complete all the chroot commands?
<francis_> im scractiin my head like mister bacon
<Mrokii> SolarisBoy: I'll just install the later version, thanks.
 * SolarisBoy googling mr. bacon
<francis_> lol
<SolarisBoy> Mrokii: i know it's a harsh solution but i think you'll like it if you do a lot of play with video files
<francis_> i need the java plugin
<ubuntu22> Burritoh, do you mean mount commands?  I am only executing chroot ounce.
<Burritoh> ah
<Burritoh> yeah, the mount commands
<autobus> Hi guys
<francis_> i suppose i could use icet
<OzBorne> hmm linux works without me and doesnt need me
<autobus> can you help me make ubuntu see the nvidia gpu
<Mrokii> SolarisBoy: Why harsh? I have lots of repos included already, so I won't mind another one. :)
<trey_> Does anyone know how I can install my wifi adapter on my computer?
<ubuntu22> Burritoh,
<SolarisBoy> Mrokii: i always feel dirty when i add repos
<OzBorne> trey_> try to plug it in
<autobus> can anyone help me install the gpu
<ubuntu22> Burritoh, now my cursor has disappeared in lice cd..
<trey_> Haha, I tried that already, and I tried a couple other things I found online but none of them seemed to work
<francis_> ah well whatever i gota fly
<Mrokii> SolarisBoy: :D  I don't. I want new versions of software when they're released.
<francis_> thanks for your help anyways solarisboy
<Burritoh> ubuntu22: reboot D:
<autobus> do you hear me?
<Burritoh> autobus: no, I see you. :P
<Chais> Burritoh: thanks for your help earlier. gf needed the computer as I'm blocking hers
<autobus> cool
<SolarisBoy> no worries francis_ - i was going to say you can try removing them manually also - they probably have a lot of deps in stuff like your mplayer and what not but meh - if you put them back from another source they should be fine
<autobus> do you know how to install nvidia support to ubuntu
<trey_> Is there anyway to talk to an Ubuntu employee through this Channel?
<Burritoh> Chais: ah, do you need the link again?
<SolarisBoy> as stated i use most of my av libs from the ffmpeg ppa
<Burritoh> autobus: is this for Steam?
<Cogboy> Okay, so, it will let me connect to the Ubuntu IRC, but not to reddit IRC?
<autobus> no
<autobus> I need it for minecraft
<autobus> I opened it once
<autobus> and it lagged
<autobus> but I couldn't open it again
<autobus> :D
<Burritoh> ah
<Burritoh> autobus: you can install it by going to "Additional drivers" (I think the Unity menu will have it) and selecting the latest version of the drivers (but not 'experimental' if you are not using Steam games)
<Chais> Burritoh: nope, still have it open. but didn't help, I'm afraid. turns out the 12.10 image installed 12.04 and didn't even ask me about the architecture but jstu installed i686 -_-
<autobus> I am on 12.04
<autobus> will that work?
<Burritoh> autobus: should do
<autobus> ok I am on it thanks
<Burritoh> :)
<trey_> Hey Burritoh, you seem pretty intelligent. Do you know how I can get my wifi adapter to work on Ubuntu?
<Burritoh> <trey_> Is there anyway to talk to an Ubuntu employee through this Channel? <-- Canonical employees can probably be emailed, or contacted on mailing lists
<Burritoh> trey_: what adaptor is it? it's likely that ndiswrapper is needed for certain adaptors
<Burritoh> trey_: most people don't contact Canonical directly regarding distro problems, but rather go to sites like AskUbuntu or the Ubuntu forums
<autobus> burritoh
<autobus> it opens for a few seconds
<autobus> and nothing happens after it
<Burritoh> the additional drivers window?
<autobus> I tried installing additional drivers (jockey-kde)
<Burritoh> oh
<autobus> and I started it from terminal
<autobus> but it doesn't work either
<moth> s
<demonio> hi all how can i install perl-modules on my ubuntu 12.10?
<anew> what's the easiest lamp to install ?
<anew> lamp-server^
<anew> ?
<Burritoh> autobus: I think try this: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings" (those are the closed source drivers)
<autobus> it won't break the computer right ? :D
<wiggmpk> fortune favors the bold
<Burritoh> well, I hope not :P I've had bad luck with drivers. It can usually be recovered. Having another internet connected computer is handy.
<autobus> hmm
<autobus> is there any safer way to do that :D
<autobus> I didn't try from installing www.geforce.com
<autobus> *installing from
<autobus> the original driver from the original website
<histo> !lamp | anew
<ubottu> anew: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<autobus> the readme/manual was too much complicated for me
<lbj_90> I'm trying to diagnose an issue I've been having with hangups after standby and not being able to access a virtual terminal screen -- I get two lines w/ some error about hid-generic. I can copy the full thing over for anyone interested.
<histo> autobus: readme for what?
<Burritoh> autobus: hm, I think it will yield the same result... I'm not sure but I think all that jockey does is fetch the drivers from the restricted repositories
<demonio> how can i install perl-modules on ubuntu 12.10
<demonio> ?
<Burritoh> autobus: you could also try jockey-gtk, if possible
<anew> histo this says do taskel, but i did lamp-server^ first
<histo> anew: Then you are good to go.
<anew> o rly
<autobus> readme of official drivers from nvidia
<anew> i thought i had to do taskel first
<lbj_90> demonio don't you just need sudo apt-get install?
<Burritoh> histo: autobus is trying to install nvidia drivers. Jockey-kde fails.
<histo> autobus: what card do you ahve?
<autobus> gt 420m
<histo> anew: Not if you selected the lamp stack during install. That's all tasksel does.
<Burritoh> histo: the purpose is Minecraft.
<histo> autobus: Yeah sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<demonio> no it don't work lbj_90
<autobus> is that %100 working?
<lbj_90> demonio do you get an error message then?
<Burritoh> autobus: I can't say for sure. I have nvidia-experimental-310, not nvidia-current.
<ubuntu22> Posted my question on stackoverflow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434781 please take a look!
<wiggmpk> autobus: i use nvidia-current-updates and minecraft works fine
<autobus> so I put sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings nvidia-current-updates         ?
<Burritoh> Minecraft even worked for me when I used nouveau...
<histo> autobus: It installs the proprietary driver for your card. If you want more information follow the link from ubottu
<histo> !nvidia | autobus
<ubottu> autobus: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<wiggmpk> autobus: no, nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updates are 2 different driver versions.. you should be fine with nvidia-current
<deadmund> How can I get the following permissions on a file?  -rwsr-sr-x  ??
<autobus> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<autobus> so this one?
<wiggmpk> yes
<demonio> lbj_90: yes it return "E: the package perl-modules must be reinstalled, but isn't possible find one in archive
<demonio> "
<autobus> ok I am doing it
<Burritoh> I'm gonna go do work, bye.
<autobus> bye
<jrib> deadmund: why do you want to?  Those "s"s correspond to setuid and setgid
<autobus> thanks for the help
<Burritoh> np :)
<lbj_90> demonio I'm not very knowledgeable on this one, but I asked because it worked on my machine. Have you modified your repositories/sources?
<autobus> its downloading
<demonio> no no i just installed today ubuntu and it've some problem
<autobus> do I have to do anything after this?
<demonio> it has**
<lagbox> anyone know if any kernel images have been created like the kernel 2.6 poster for newer kernels ?
<wiggmpk> autobus: restart your computer
<autobus> only that?
<wiggmpk> autobus: yes.. in theory
<autobus> ok
<autobus> hope it works
<autobus> or I'll uninstall wine
<autobus> :P
<FloodBot1> autobus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wiggmpk> autobus: this is all for minecraft? are you trying to run minecraft via WINE?
<autobus> no
<josh146> anyone know if it is possible to share a single desktop with multiple people using x11vnc?
<autobus> I only want the gpu to work either
<autobus> for some other games too
<autobus> and while watching videos, it helps
<autobus> will it say "the task is done" when it finishes?
<Eagles> Hello. Someone summarize this thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2084592&page=28) for me and lay it out and explain how I "purge" wine1.4 <3
<wiggmpk> autobus: i dont know the exact verbage but it should indicate when its finished
<autobus> ok
<minas> when I open the dash after I turn on my pc, the first time it takes about a minute to load the icons, recent files etc. Is this normal? Can I do something to improve that time?
<autobus> it is most probably normal
<autobus> may be because of your hdd or ram speed
<josh146> anyone have any suggestions for sharing a desktop with multiple users?
<minas> autobus, 4 GB ram with i5 2.5 GHz. I don't think that's the problem
<div33435>  i want to install java for my browsers.  i installed  openjdk java 7 runtime via muon and restarted chrome but it still doesnt have the plugin
<wiggmpk> minas: now when you say "about a minute" is this just you being impatient, assuming it should be quicker, or have you timed it?
<minas> wiggmpk, I haven't timed it, but it's not that I am impatient :) It takes a good amount of time, and it is about 1 minute (real time). The problem is, if after some time I type a key, the search works. But If I don't, it takes more time to display things on its own
<wolftune> hey, anyone tried LibreOffice 4?
<wolftune> Is it going to be backported to 12.04 LTS?
<wiggmpk> minas: let me understand this.. if you open the dash and type nothing.... it takes longer to populate "things"?
<minas> wiggmpk, yes.
<Eagles> Anyone who got Netflix to work on 12.10?
<wiggmpk> minas: but if you open it and start typing it works 'quickly' as expected?
<wolftune> ugh Netlix :P
<mike304> anyone tried installing league of legends on ubuntu?
<wolftune> bleah
<minas> wiggmpk, no, it is still slow. If I type something AFTER some time has passed (~20 seconds) it will display the results. If I type something earlier than 20 seconds, it will still take time
<wiggmpk> Eagles: Netflix doesnt exist to me
<Eagles> wiggmpk, ok?
<wolftune> wiggmpk: good. Netflix oughtn't exist
<wiggmpk> minas: you can try using "sudo updatedb" but I dont use Unity, so I would just assume that its taking time to cache everything to your RAM
<Eagles> What do you mean with that then?
<wiggmpk> Eagles: sorry, i just really really really dislike Netflix
<ubuntu22> Can anyone help me recover my Ubuntu system? I am trying to uninstall packages on the bad system from the live cd but I am getting errors from chroot.. read more here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14905018/cant-chroot-to-recover-ubuntu-64
<demonio> nobody can help me?
<wiggmpk> Eagles: they support Android and MAC OSx but clearly disregard the user base of Linux Desktop's
<wolftune> netflix is about as bad as it gets for proprietary software that tracks you etc
<Eagles> Thanks for letting me know about your opinion on Netflix guys
<josh146> Eagles, someone got NetFlix to work through wine
<josh146> more of a duct tape fix though
<minas> wiggmpk, hmm. I hope will be faster in 13.04 (I heard it is)
<Eagles> But I was never interested in them, because thisi s #ubuntu, not #opinions
<wiggmpk> Eagles: this might help you out http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/how-to-get-netflix-streaming-on-ubuntu-1210/4019
<josh146> Eagles, i would suggest running it in a windows VM
<wiggmpk> Eagles: no need to have a hissy fit mate
<Eagles> I am really not looking for links to tutorials, I have already gone through them all. I am looking for advice from people who have gotten it to work themselves
<wolftune> so LibreOffice 4, anyone try?
<josh146> Eagles, again best solution is to run it in a vm
<wiggmpk> Eagles: well then all I can say is it uses Silverlight which is Windows software and not really supported in this channel
<Eagles> josh146, vm as in wine, right?
<wolftune> Eagles: VM is as in Virtualbox
<josh146> Eagles, VM is in VirtualBox https://www.virtualbox.org/
<Eagles> wiggmpk, you're not interested in helping, I got that a long time ago, no need to waste our time anymore
<Eagles> josh146, thanks- I'll check it out
<lagbox> in 12.10 with unity i have this issue that i can only see certain icons in the tray when i am switching desktops .. when the switch is over they disappear again .. it is only the icons i had to whitelist
<wolftune> Eagles: virtualbox means just running straight windows. It's just a way to do it without rebooting with a dual-boot
<wiggmpk> have you tried the PPA for Netflix?
<ubuntu22> Can anyone help me recover my Ubuntu system? I am trying to uninstall packages on the bad system from the live cd but I am getting errors from chroot.. read more here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14905018/cant-chroot-to-recover-ubuntu-64
<wolftune> ubuntu22: why not just keep all your home files and otherwise reinstall?
<markkkkkkkkkk> hi. can anyone tell me which driver I'm supposed to pick? ubuntu is so confusing. http://i.imgur.com/hiv2YyY.png
<Eagles> wiggmpk, yes- I get "wine: cannot find 'firefox.exe' when using command "netflix-desktop --showdebug"
<wiggmpk> Eagles: according to this article I'm reading it doesnt depend on WINE to work
<lb27> oh, did someone fix that silverlight silliness?
<wolftune> markkkkkkkkkk: don't bother with additional drivers if everything is working without them
<markkkkkkkkkk> wolftune. I tried to run Team Fortress 2 but steam said that my drivers suck
<Eagles> wiggmpk, yes- but it didn't work at all like it was supposed to. alot of others have problems, some says wine is required, some not: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12361333
<wolftune> markkkkkkkkkk: ah, well, you should look up specific things for your system
<silverone> Hai every1. I have a raspberry server running mumble & openVPN, i want to ensure that if any of the processes crash they are brought back. i'm thinking of making a shell script. however, i'm split between running cron jobs or simply having (wait) in the scripts. which would be the best option ?
<wolftune> markkkkkkkkkk: but you can try one thing and change later
<ubuntu22> wolftune, what would i lose if I did that?
<markkkkkkkkkk> whats the difference between nvidia-current and nvidia-173
<OerHeks> markkkkkkkkkk, with nvidia 7600 GT i think the 173 driver
<markkkkkkkkkk> and nividia-current-updates
<wolftune> markkkkkkkkkk: just how new they are
<markkkkkkkkkk> so nvidia drops support for older cards in the newer versions?
<wolftune> markkkkkkkkkk: the older is 173, the current is current, the updates are cutting edge
<markkkkkkkkkk> in windows I just download the latest one
<wolftune> markkkkkkkkkk: no, older cards probably not dropped
<wolftune> markkkkkkkkkk: just that newer might be buggy because it hasn't been tested as much
<markkkkkkkkkk> oh ok. I thought nvidia was working with steam to make the newer ones better for source games though
<wiggmpk> Eagles: wolftune is right though, the easiest approach is to install Windows in a Virtual Machine and just use it like that
<wolftune> markkkkkkkkkk: so try the newest if you have reason to think it has updates that matter
<markkkkkkkkkk> nvidia-current vs nvidia-current-updates is the most confusing
<loculinux> hello
<shborn> привет
<wolftune> markkkkkkkkkk: updates would be the very newest
<markkkkkkkkkk> updates is newer right?
<markkkkkkkkkk> oh ok thansks
<loculinux> sasss
<wolftune> markkkkkkkkkk: well, experimental is newer, but don't do that
<markkkkkkkkkk> k I did updates
<wolftune> markkkkkkkkkk: updates means newer than the Ubuntu release you are using, but stable
<shborn> с России кто ?
<OerHeks> !ru | shborn
<ubottu> shborn: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<markkkkkkkkkk> I wish they had the version number. on nvidia 304.64 is the newest
<markkkkkkkkkk> nvidia.com that is
<wolftune> markkkkkkkkkk: you can skip this and install from nvidia
<demonio> pls can anyone help me?
<wolftune> markkkkkkkkkk: if you want, follow nvidia instructions
<wolftune> demonio: ask your question and see
<markkkkkkkkkk> I'll try this first. seems easier
<wolftune> markkkkkkkkkk: yup
<OerHeks> use the driver installer not from the web, you won't get updates.
<Ben64> !info nvidia-current-updates | markkkkkkkkkk
<ubottu> markkkkkkkkkk: nvidia-current-updates (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.51-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 37212 kB, installed size 105703 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<markkkkkkkkkk> so it's not current with nvidia.com (304.64)
<markkkkkkkkkk> kinda confusing terminology
<Ben64> for some reason
<Ben64> its .64 on 12.04
<Ben64> !info nvidia-current-updates precise
<ubottu> nvidia-current-updates (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.64-0ubuntu0.2 (precise), package size 37232 kB, installed size 105748 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<Ben64> or, if you plan to use steam (or do any gaming) you might want to get the experimental 310 ones
<znx> so .. now ive just finished trying to install 12.04 .. it got further than 12.10 but again seems to have crapped out and isn't telling me why :(
<markkkkkkkkkk> experimental are only 304 it says
<Ben64> !info nvidia-experimental-310
<ubottu> nvidia-experimental-310 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310): Experimental NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 310.14-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 36486 kB, installed size 103986 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<znx> currently it it sitting saying "reading package information"
<znx> but its been that way for maybe 30 minutes
<znx> what can i do to diagnose whats wrong?
<Physicist> What is the command to start the graphic mode from console?
<jrib> Physicist: start lightdm
<markkkkkkkkkk> k I'll try those thanks
#ubuntu 2013-02-16
<Physicist> jrib: Thank you!
<znx> anyone got any ideas for me to experiment with?
<Ben64> znx: can you open a terminal
<braiam> codecacademy.com
<test_server> znx
<znx> Ben64: yup
<znx> as it ctrl+alt+f1
<braiam> ^ learn something new
<Physicist> jrib: Could you see the xorg.log?  I send a link to you see what is wrong in my system.. Please.
<test_server> znx what kind of machine u trying to install on
<Physicist> !pastebian
<braiam> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> Physicist: sure, paste the link in the channel (i have to step out for a bit)
<znx> test_server: a tower ? .. what do you mean?
<Ben64> znx: oh, i meant in gui... does ctrl+alt+t not work?
<znx> Ben64: this is the installer .. ?
<test_server> znx: just wondering to see if i can help. didn't know the reason why ubuntu wouldnt install
<znx> k
<znx> i tried 12.10 it wouldnt pass the disk prep
<znx> 12.04 has passed that but is now stuck at the "reading package infomation"
<znx> but i dont know how to work out what is wrong
<Ben64> znx: how far into the process is that
<Ben64> also, laptop or desktop? 64 or 32 bit? computer specs?
<znx> Ben64: um very close to the start after the gui loads .. maybe two windows in from that
<Ben64> trying to dual boot?
<znx> no
<znx> the computer is old .. around 2008/9
<znx> but ive been using fedora and mint on it .. up until yesterday
<Ben64> hmm
<znx> so i know it to be good working order
<znx> id really just like to find something that i can look at that would say "error this is wrong" ..
<znx> but there isnt anything :\
<znx> the /var/log/installer/debug doesnt say anything useful either
<Physicist> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1660305/
<Ben64> maybe bad media?
<znx> Ben64: i initally used a DVD .. then switched to USB .. then to another USB just to make sure
<znx> basically .. i dont think so
<Physicist> My system does not start. Stay in a endless loop: put my password, back to log screen...
<Ben64> have you checked the md5
<znx> yes
<Physicist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1660305/
<znx> the original iso i used has been confirmed as matching the md5sum
<znx> id be happier if it was to blow up and dump errors at me .. but it simply hangs and says nothing
<ubuntu22> Can anyone help me recover my Ubuntu system? I am trying to uninstall packages on the bad system from the live cd but I am getting errors from chroot.. read more here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/256653/cant-chroot-to-recover-ubuntu-64-bits
<Ben64> hmm
<antony_> does anyone know if its possible to duel boot windows 7 with ubuntu  and have MBr?
<Ben64> antony_: define MBr
<ubuntu22> antony_, you need to install grub to the mbr
<znx> ubuntu22: do the obvious is /media/x/bin/bash there ?
<ubuntu22> znx, yes sir.
<znx> ubuntu22: is it a link to another binary .. or it is the binary itself
<znx> maybe select /bin/sh
<ubuntu22> znx, how do I check that?
<znx> ubuntu22: ls -l /media/x/bin/bash
<ubuntu22> znx, I get this: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 934336 2010-04-19 02:16 /media/x/bin/bash
<znx> ls -F /media/x/bin/bash ... that can work too
<ubuntu22> znx, the F flag returns: /media/x/bin/bash*
<Physicist> Can anybody have a look in that link http://paste.ubuntu.com/1660305/
<antony_> actually ignore that question i said,    next question is   can someone tell me the difference between wubi  and a regular install?
<znx> ubuntu22: a * means its an executable .. so thats good
<znx> an @ would represent a link to something
<znx> ubuntu22: try doing: ldd /media/x/bin/bash
<ubuntu22> znx, okay great.  I think the answer is quite complex looking at the link I posted.
<ubuntu22> znx, what would you like to know about the ldd return info?
<znx> ubuntu22: it should list a bunch of lib<something>.so.<something> ..
<ubuntu22> znx, yes it did.
<znx> check to see that those exist in the /media/x/lib directory
<anew> do u guys use the gui on ubuntu ?
<ubuntu22> znx, okay thank you so much I will do that.
<znx> this is checking that the shared libraries exist .. as the second answer suggests they might not ubuntu22  ..
<znx> i.e. you maybe havent mounted all the partitions .. or maybe something broke on your system and removed the library it needs
<znx> ubuntu22: basically you did something a bit bad .. libc is one of those core packages
<znx> breaking that breaks the whole system pretty much
<haiciM> Hello!  Many ISPs' DHCP servers tell clients to use broken nameservers that resolve nonexistent domain names.  I want to configure NetworkManager and dnsmasq to ignore the nameservers the ISP specifies and always to use 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4.  What is the best solution?
<znx> ubuntu22: oh i have an idea .. may/may not work .. try busybox
<haiciM> I'd rather not have to go through each connection in nm-connection-editor to configure the nameservers.
<ubuntu22> znx, I'm pretty sure something did break.  I can't find linux-vdso.so.1 or linux-vdso.so.5 in the lib folder.
<ubuntu22> znx, I forced install of 32 bit packages.
<znx> ugh :-)
<znx> ubuntu22: try chroot /media/x /bin/busybox
<znx> but i have to say .. even if you manage to chroot
<znx> you might find you cant run things .. because of the libraries that you are missing
<sys0perat0r> hi
<ubuntu22> znx, busybox worked
<ubuntu22> znx, oh wait.  When I run sudo chroot /media/x /media/x/bin/busybox it errors
<ubuntu22> znx, chroot: cannot run command `/media/x/bin/busybox': No such file or directory
<Physicist> dr_willis: Hello. My system does not start. Stay in a endless loop: I put my password, back to log screen... Could you see my xorg.log and tell me if something is wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1660305/
<dr_willis> your system IS starting Physicist
<dr_willis> X is just crashing back to the login screen
<dr_willis> #1 - does the guest user work?  #2 - make a new user at the console. See if they work 'sudo adduser billgates'
<dr_willis> #3 - if those users DO work. then its a setting issue with your problem user.  login to their accoiunt at the console and  make a backup direcory and start moving the various config files into it.  this will force your users settings back to defaults
<Physicist> dr_willis: I disabled the guest account.
<dr_willis> so make a new user then
<dr_willis> theres some guides out at askubuntu.com and omgubuntu and webupd8 on how to 'reset users settings back to defaults'  which may be all you really need to do.
<dr_willis> the .Xauthority file is a common problem file
<mike304> guys, anyone experiencing this: after login ubuntu freezes and then restarts randomly?
<dr_willis> mike304 could be a dozen reasons why it does it.. X crashing. drivers crashing. window manager crashing..
<dr_willis> over heating.
<dr_willis> bbl.
<mike304> how can i troubleshoot?
<compdoc> mike304, you make any changes recenly? install anything?
<compdoc> *t
<Physicist> Thank you dr.
<mike304> to be honest i just installed ubuntu
<mike304> was having issue with nvidia first, when the whole screen would go all weridy pixelated
<mike304> then was fixed when i used cd to boot
<mike304> but now sometimes the whole system freezes and then restarts
<Ben64> sounds like hardware problem
<compdoc> did you install the proprietory vid card driver? or install any drivers?
<Ben64> like cpu or gpu getting too hot
<czier> have  you looked through /var/log/syslog to check for hints?
<mike304> i did do update on nvidia
<mike304> doesn't seem like hardware getting too hot
<mike304> windows runs fine on it without any problems
<anew> well this is going to sound stupid but i cant resize my firefox window
<osmdave> Hi how do I connect to a ubuntu 12.04 desktop remotely from 12.10 and run it in a window so that I can use both?  What software do I need?
<histo> osmdave: there is desktop sharing built in.
<brainbaobao> i'm wondering if anybody can help me reset to preloaded windows 8
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao: did you install Ubuntu over windows 8?
<exutux> hi
<osmdave> histo, thanks I could only see it in the login screen how do I run it in a window so I can see both?
<brainbaobao> i created a partition, and installed it in the 100gig partition
<exutux> how can you see las tune2fs was executed?
<exutux> last*
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao: have you tried accessing the advanced options at boot by tapping SHIFT after the boot splash screen?
<brainbaobao> i'm sorry, but i'm pretty new to ubuntu, whats a boot splash screen?
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao: has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao: its a screen that shows right before the boot loader trys to boot an operating system
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao: can you still boot into Windows 8?
<brainbaobao> is it the acer logo screen?
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao: if it's an acer computer, than yes
<brainbaobao> no, i can't boot to windows 8, it boots directly to ubuntu
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao: did you make restore discs?
<brainbaobao> wiggmpk: i haven't tried after, but i tried pressing and holding shift during
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao: you probably cant access it, im taking a guess but I think grub replaced the master boot record.. so you would need to access the grub menu and select Windows 8 and boot into the OS, then you can refer to this http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-restore-and-reset-windows-8-to-factory-settings/
<brainbaobao> unfortunately, no
<bentinata> What mean "filesystem check or mount is failed"?
<brainbaobao> how would i enter grub?
<brainbaobao> miggwmpk: also my laptop came preloaded with win8
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao: by holding SHIFT when it displays
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao: the default option is to have the grub menu hidden.. so there is like a 5-10 second window after your ACER screen to hit shift to access the menu
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao: if you installed Ubuntu over your Windows 8 parition, there is nothing you can do but contact the manufacturer and have them send you restore/recovery discs
<dr_willis> hmm. Firstr thing i do on any new windows machines.. spend like 4 hrs making a recovery dvd set.. not sure why it always sems to take forever for windows to make those things...
<wiggmpk> dr_willis: cant tell you how many times people bring brand new computers to me (that they screwed up) and didnt have restore disc's
<brainbaobao> i didn't install over, i created an empty partition and installed ubuntu in the empty partition
<dr_willis> amazing thing us the pc makers cant just put the 4 iso images on the hd...
<brainbaobao> i personally usually use mac, but decided to try windows8
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao: just covering all my bases man
<dr_willis> why its 4 dvdv is anither oddity.. shovelware i guess.
<wiggmpk> dr_willis: your absolutely right.. plus the vendor gets to charge the customer if they want the recovery discs
<bentinata> I always install Ubuntu first, then Windows.
<wiggmpk> dr_willis: i have a NFS copy of Windows 8 Pro from my MS rep, 1 single DVD go figure
<bentinata> What mean "filesystem check or mount is failed"?
<PoolShark_> I always install Ubuntu first and then VirtualBox and then Windows inside Vbox
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk: i just tried that, but all it does is what it usually does
<savagecroc> with service whatever start.. do all of them usually just call start-stop-daemon ?  is there any process monitoring built into the ubuntu service system?
<brainbaobao_> say it is checking disk for errors
<wiggmpk> it is SHIFT to access the GRUB menu? anyone?
<bekks> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bekks> huh?
<bekks> Ah :)
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: you can refer to this site to make the grub menu unhidden http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/grub-menu-visible.html
<brainbaobao_> but the thing is that the dvd is in, it's that the computer won'tboot from the dvd
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: you would have to change the BIOS setting to try and boot from your DVD drive before your hard drive..
<brainbaobao_> windows 8 changed it,
<brainbaobao_> before installing ubuntu, i changed bios to read dvd-rom first
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: I dont think an operating system can change BIOS options.. its like the government.. seperation of powers by layers
<brainbaobao_> you have to go to windows 8, press shift and click restart to get into eufi
<wiggmpk> EUFI is a different story
<bentinata> "filesystem check or mount is failed"? I can't mount my windows partition.
<PoolShark_> what's EUFI?
<brainbaobao_> of uefi for that matter,
<_DomY-Dom> Hi #ubuntu, which convertibles would you recommend for using Ubuntu with ?
<brainbaobao_> bios is replaced by uefi, and
<brainbaobao_> bios is dead
<brainbaobao_> and one can only access uefi from windows
<mussa> هاي
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: BIOS isnt dead
<Deezo> haha i think i broke the GUID partition table and now i cant boot into linux
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: but there is not really a practical reason to use UEFI for MOST average users
<mussa> هاي
<brainbaobao_> or at least not accessible from direct boot is what i know and experienced
<_DomY-Dom> brainbaobao_: even for those which don't run Windows RT but regular Windows 8, I can't partition ?
<Physicist> dr_willis: Was created a new user and works sucessfuly. Meantime I see that I cannot make changes with sudo because the " new user" is not in sudoers. You sayd about the possibilitie of restore the configuration. How can I do it?
<_DomY-Dom> brainbaobao_: Also there has to be a way to dualboot, Ubunutu does have a tutorial about how to boot an OS using UEFI surely right ?
<dr_willis> Physicist: login at the console as the problem user and move the config files to a backup dir.
<wiggmpk> _DomY-Dom: Windows RT is for ARM systems like a tablet, and yes Ubuntu supports UEFI (99% sure)
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk: since ubuntu may support uefi, can one access it?
<Physicist> dr_willis, Could you give more detail about HOW do that?
<dr_willis> Physicist:  bash basics..      mv file backupdir
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: why exactly would you need to access it?
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: it's just an application layer to start the booting process of an operating system
<brainbaobao_> i just need to get to bios
<dr_willis> tgeres detailed guides at the askubuntu.com   and omgubuntu and webupd8 blog sites
<brainbaobao_> which seems impossible
<rmwh> I wish to temporarely unmount my home partition, by copying all the files into a tmpfs and then mount the tmps as /home. Can this be done and if so, how?
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: there should be a button.. typically F2 / F12 / or DEL at the BIOS splash screen (your acer logo) to get to the BIOS
<brainbaobao_> i've tried every one of them, but to check i'll do it again, please excuse me for a moment
<Noorideen> dr_willis: hello
<dr_willis>  rmwh  be safer to put them on a real hd.. if you lose power while they are moved.. they wll be gone
<dr_willis> rmwh:  is home on its own partition now?
<rmwh> dr_willis, yes
<dr_willis> rmwh: and what are you wanting to do with it?
<rmwh> dr_willis: resizing it. I tried to do it using parted magic, but it didn't work
<dr_willis> you can just unmount it.. resize it. and then mount it back. just watch out for any apps trying to access home for the time it takes to resize.. personally i resize  from a live cd. makes things easier
<eric_> exit
<rmwh> dr_willis: thanks, will try that!
<osmdavid> hi can someone tell me how to connect to a remote ubuntu server graphicly 12.04 from ubuntu 12.10? I can open the terminal with ssh. But the build in remote desktop tutorial needs a gui in the first place and email address and xrdp tutorial is only for windows
<Jofironses> osmdavid: are you looking for X forwarding through ssh?
<savagecroc> i've setup the following script for nginx.. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6fa4811e7e21b5c77631   notice on line 37 i've specified the --retry option. However when i call it the process doesn't warn me that that nginx is still running
<savagecroc> and it doesn't actually shut it down
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk:f2 works sometimes, but i held down some random keys, and it displayed error, and i got into bios,
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk: do you suggest that i put windows boot loader at the top?
<dr_willis> osmdavid:  depending on wha tyou need to do. ssh and x forwarding can acomplish most tasks. no need for a full desktop to be forwarded
<osmdavid> Jofironses, I want to run it remotely I can do it from windows with xrdp but I want to control it in a window in my ubuntu desktop not windows. Not sure about X. Its Unity.
<dr_willis> osmdavid:  X is the foundation of the whole Desktop in linux.
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: well you cant do that from the BIOS.. if you plan on keeping Ubuntu alongside windows you'll have to decide which bootloader you want to handle booting.. GRUB which is installed by Ubuntu or the Windows boot loader.. but it should be on the MBR
<dr_willis> Unity is a shell on top of gnome3 which runs on top of X
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: if you can boot into windows.. then you can research how to restore the MBR
<osmdavid> dr,willis ok as long as I dont loose my current desktop. I just want to view one inside the other and control it by remote desktop
<tiglionabbit> Ubuntu isn't starting up graphically because I wrote an xorg.conf file it doesn't like and then restarted.  How do I get to a terminal to fix this?
<brainbaobao_> I'm not sure if GRUB is damaged, or if it's just because ubuntu changed the boot settings of my computer
<dr_willis> osmdavid:  then you want to enable the gnome remote desktop. or use x11vnc if you want to share the CURRENT vidsible desktop.  if you can see both monitors..  you can remote controll the other pc from a differnt one via syngery.
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: are you booting into Ubuntu?
<Physicist> dr_willis, Could you give me a link?
<dr_willis> !text | tiglionabbit
<ubottu> tiglionabbit: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dr_willis> Physicist:  a link to what?
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk: yes, the system running is ubuntu
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: then GRUB isnt damaged.. it just doesnt "see" Windows 8
<osmdavid> dr_willis I only have one monitor im on a laptop. I how do I install the gnome remote desktop for unity from the command line?
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk:ok, so since i'm a newbie, what do you suggest me to do
<Physicist> dr_willis, To resolve my problem dr. Backup the files...
<dr_willis> osmdavid:  its allready installed. you just need to enable the remote desktop feature.
<dr_willis> Physicist:  i mentioned the askubuntu.com site. and  the omgubuntu, and webupd8 blog sites
<osmdavid> dr_willis ok so how do I enable it from the command line and how do I connect to it from this side?
<dr_willis> Physicist:  you login at the console as tghe problem user. and move the  .config and .Xauthority and perhaps other files to a backup directory
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: open a termina and try "sudo apt-get install grub-pc" to see if it detects your other OS
<dr_willis> osmdavid:  no idea on doing it from trhe command line. normally one logs in and uses the menu/settings to enable it.
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk: there is another problem that is very urgent
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk: root does not work
<osmdavid> dr_willis yes this is my problem I cant see the desktop until I find a way to connect to the server remotely
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: how did you determine that?
<dr_willis> osmdavid:  no monitor?  if theres no current desktop running.. then you can just use a normal vnc server that can be started once you ssh in.
<osmdavid> that is why I want to connect to it so I can see it
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk: either its that i entered a very similar but different password with a typo during setup, or ...
<dr_willis> osmdavid:  theres 2 ways you can do it.. share the CURRENT visuble desktop (which you aparently dont have) or ssh in, run vncserver and have a 'hidden' desktop thats NOT visible on the remote machine
<CC> dr_willis: Nice to see you again. I need help allocating more space to linux. I'm trying to download TF2 but my /dev/loop0 is out of memory
<osmdavid> dr_willis no it is a rented dedicated ubuntu server and I have installed unity but I can only connect from here to the command line with ssh I want to know how to remote view the desktop
<dr_willis> it will only be visible when you vnc into it
<bentinata> "filesystem check or mount is failed"? I can't mount my windows partition.
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: if your logging into the user you made when you installed Ubuntu, then its YOUR password
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk:  it exists, but authentication process says that root is incorrect,
<dr_willis> osmdavid:  a vps you mean?
<brainbaobao_> yes
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk: then root is...?
<Jofironses> osmdavid: you could try x11vnc
<dr_willis> osmdavid:  if its a virtual machine.. then you ssh in, and run vnc.. but thats not secure over the internet. Best to use SSH and X forwarding
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk: in fedora, administrator password=root
<dr_willis> x11vnc on a virtual server dosent make a lot of sence.. since theres no actual display for it
<mike304> can someone troubleshoot this
<mike304> http://sharetext.org/vKxb
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: your not technically using "root", sudo is just requesting super user privileges.. its YOUR password for your regular user, because you SHOULD belong to the "sudo" group
<mike304> see if there is any problems?
<Ben64> !root | brainbaobao_
<ubottu> brainbaobao_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<CC> Anyone? I need help allocating more space to linux to download a program.
<brainbaobao_> yes, but as i disabled my password, it still asks for sudo, and as i entered the previous password,  it displays it failed
<dr_willis> cc youmay want to give some background details.. since its not clear what your setup is
<cman> purge win8
<osmdavid> dr_willis ok Can I use X forwarding and keep my current unity desktop at the same time?
<Ben64> brainbaobao_: how did you disable it
<bekks> osmdavid: Yes.
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: more importantly, why on earth would you disable your password
<dr_willis> osmdavid:  what current desktop? the one on the LOCAL box? you said the server had no desktop running
<brainbaobao_> ben64:usersettings
<CC> dr_willis: I've got Ubuntu 12.10 with 19gb memory allocated to /dev/loop0,  all of which I've used
<dr_willis> osmdavid:  if you X forward. the apps appear on the local X desktop
<Jofironses> osmdavid: try logging in to your server with 'ssh -L5900:localhost:5900' then connect your vnc to localhost and your connection is secure
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk: because nobody else will be in this house but me for the next 4 months
<dr_willis> cc meory allocated to loop? huh?
<Sazpaimon> how can I make an NTFS junction point from within linux?
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: its not good practice.. thats some Windows stuff right there.. the most dangerous threat to your computer is physical access
<Jofironses> Sazpaimon: I don't think there is a way
<dr_willis> CC so you are on a live cd? or live usb? or what exactly?
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: I dont know how to recover a *nix password mate, sorry
<brainbaobao_> true, that was kind of stupid,
<CC> dr_willis: I've got my install of ubuntu alongside Windows
<CC> dr_willis:http://pastebin.com/CtyisuhY
<bekks> brainbaobao_: When disabling a password, you have to have another account with root access to reset it again.
<Ben64> !password | brainbaobao_
<ubottu> brainbaobao_: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: if it were me.. and this is my opinion.. I would just reinstall Ubuntu..
<Jofironses> Sazpaimon: you could try ln, but still that would work only on linux and wouldn't be a junction point
<Ben64> it's not that hard to fix a password
<Sazpaimon> Jofironses, I already tried regular linux symlinks, it makes interix-style symlinks
<Jofironses> Sazpaimon: yep, it's only linux
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk: provided that windows boots correctly, your probably correct
<Sazpaimon> which works in interix on windows, but they're not junction points
<osmdavid> hmm I think I will go back to windows. I can connect with putty. Run xrdp and then open it in a window and carry on using this machine as well as the other one in a window
<Sazpaimon> Jofironses, well technically interix is part of windows
<dr_willis> CC you mean you have a WUBI install?
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: it should automatically detect your other operating system and place that entry in the Grub menu for you to decide which to boot
<CC> dr_willis: Indeed
<osmdavid> I just hoped I could do that ubuntu to ubuntu instead of ubuntu to windows
<dr_willis> CC theres  guides out there on resizeing WUBI  installs.
<brainbaobao_> it hasn't done so yet, after 7 attempts
<Sazpaimon> what about NTFS volume mount points?
<Sazpaimon> like how they're done with mountvol on windows?
<Jofironses> Sazpaimon: indeed, but windows does not support linux's sym links, at least natively
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: and installing "grub-pc" was our attempt to do that.. but without sudo access.. I cant really help ya
<Sazpaimon> yeah it's weird that ntfs-3g makes interix symlinks since I dont think anyone uses interix anymore'
<bekks> brainbaobao_: Fix your password first, to gain user access and sudo access.
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: if you decide to reinstall.. you should have a look at this first though https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<brainbaobao_> bekks: how? i've tried everything inmy limited knowledge and searched google for hours, but as wiggmpk says, i don't have sudo access
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk: thank you so much
<Jofironses> Sazpaimon:  http://serverfault.com/questions/165389/create-ntfs-symbolic-links-from-within-linux
<dr_willis> you can reset the users passwords from the recovery console i think
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: your also using Windows 8 with UEFI and could possibly be using Ubuntu without UEFI, and im not sure they would mesh together properly
<Sazpaimon> cool, but I actually dont want symlinks
<Sazpaimon> I want an NTFS mount point
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk: also i don't recall disabling intel smart response
<savagecroc> does UEFI allow you to run multiple OSs kinda like VMs but on a hardware level?
<Sazpaimon> like when you mount an actual volume to a directory in windows
<wiggmpk> savagecroc: no
<savagecroc> :(
<wiggmpk> savagecroc: UEFI is just an application layer between vendor firmware and operating systems.. much like the BIOS
<CC> dr_willis: Will creating a new virtual disk with higher memory capacity remove the data that I have on the one I'm using now?
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: put this in a terminal and tell me what it says
<savagecroc> right.. so it's main purpose is for what secure boot? or just making life easier for OS developers
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "Installed in EFI mode" || echo "Installed in Legacy mode"
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk: literally?
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: yes
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: will either say Installed in EFI mode or Legacy mode
<Jofironses> Sazpaimon: something like 'mount -t ntfs /dev/sdX /media/windows' ?
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: sorry, it was cut off     [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "Installed in EFI mode" || echo "Installed in Legacy mode"
<Jofironses> like that you're mount your ntfs volume on the directory /media/windows
<bekks> brainbaobao_: You have to boot a livecd, chroot into your installation, reset your password.
<Sazpaimon> Jofironses, no, like in windows I would do mountvol C:\mountpoint \\?\Volume\{2eca078d-5cbc-43d3-aff8-7e8511f60d0e}\
<Sazpaimon> i want to make a mountpoint like that that would apply in windows
<ctmjr> Sazpaimon: is your nfs server setup?
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk: says legacy
<Sazpaimon> ctmjr, I said NTFS not nfs
<Kuuipo> /sys/firmware/efi: Is a directory
<Kuuipo> Installed in Legacy mode
<Sazpaimon> for some reason ntfs-3g sets those directories as /mnt/ntfsvolume//.NTFS-3G/Volume{bc90b059-d55c-11de-9c5e-806e6f6e6963}
<wiggmpk> Kuuipo: yeah if you dont have the directoy you probably have /sys/firmware/acpi or something
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: then I would read that article about UEFI and ubuntu and reinstall... will probably make things a bit easier to co-exist with Windows 8
<savagecroc> has anyone got macosx working in virtualbox?
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk: thanks, but even with the cutoff it still said legacy,
<wiggmpk> savagecroc: I have, but its a pain
<Kuuipo> thnx wiggmpk
<Jofironses> Sazpaimon: Ok let me understand, what are you running, are you providing some kind of sharing service like nfs?
<Sazpaimon> I'm nor
<Sazpaimon> *not
<dr_willis> savagecroc:  ive seen guides on  the lifehacker site about doing that.
<savagecroc> wiggmpk: oh :(  really? pain in what way... just difficult to configure?
<Sazpaimon> Im migrating a failing drive to new drives
<Jofironses> what distro are you using
<Sazpaimon> ubuntu 12.04
<wiggmpk> savagecroc: you need special images to get it to boot, then special images to install it
<Sazpaimon> Basically the old drive had the Users directory mounted to another drive in windows
<savagecroc> I basically want to setup a computer with ubuntu as the primary but also have OSX / Windows 8 as VMs
<Sazpaimon> I need to re-create that mount point from within linux so it works in windows
<brainbaobao_> wiggmpk: i see, there is no efi partition in my computer, sorry for the trouble.. and thanks!
<wiggmpk> savagecroc: google something called "hackboot"
<CC> I need about 1gb more space on my virtual disk. Any way to do this without wiping data?
<savagecroc> wiggmpk: googling
<Jofironses> I see, if I understood it correctly, you want to mount your ntfs partition in linux so that when you start windows you could transfer your old files
<savagecroc> i might also ask over at vbox
<Jofironses> is that it?
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao_: its no trouble.. but read that article and get ubuntu installed with UEFI support.. will probably solve your problems
<savagecroc> wiggmpk: if you get it to work, would you expect it to work?
<dr_willis> CC i recall seeing some guides on resuzeing your wubi install from within windows. Or you could make a  second   filesystem inside a file and mount it somewhere..
<savagecroc> i.e. the various iOS functions.. pretty much want to use it for iOS development
<Quanten> Hi, I'm trying to run GParted, but it hangs on "Scanning all devices"
<savagecroc> sorry OS functions*
<wiggmpk> savagecroc: I don't understand your question....
<Quanten> Does any one know why? (I'm trying to remove a corrupted Windows partition)
<savagecroc> wiggmpk: do you get a half working OS is what i'm asking
<dr_willis> Quanten:  could be a HD is failing and hanging it up
<wiggmpk> savagecroc: yes and no
<fwilson> Quanten: How long have you waited?
<Quanten> Around five minutes.
<Jofironses> Quanten: you might have to run windows chkdsk before you can work with gparted
<Quanten> I'm running ubuntu from a live cd
<wiggmpk> savagecroc: it works.. updates (even though the copy of Mac OSX i have isnt legal) but there are hiccups.. lockups.. etc
<Quanten> the windows partition is corrupted i can't boot it.
<dr_willis> if you just want to delete a windows partion. fdisk, or parted can do that
<Quanten> What is fdisk and parted?
<dr_willis> disk partioning tools
<savagecroc> wiggmpk: it's a pain having to have multiple computers for development.. especially since i do 90% in ubuntu
<dr_willis> fdisk, parted, cfdisk   are command line partioning tools
<Quanten> Gparted is not working. It just hangs while searching for devices ;/
<dr_willis> Quanten:  yes.. you said that... which is why we recommended you try the cli tools
<wiggmpk> savagecroc: I only did it as an experiment.. I have no intention on using Mac OSX for any practical purpose..
<wiggmpk> savagecroc: but I believe VMWare fully supports the install of Mac OSX, dont quote me on that though
<savagecroc> wiggmpk: yeah... i'm worried if xcode and all it's dependancies will work
<Quanten> Oh, they are for the terminal? Sorry, I'm not very experienced with ubuntu
<martincho>  :)
<fwilson> If you've only waited 5mins that might not be enough time... it can take a bit depending on the disk size and the number of partitions I think
<dr_willis> command line = terminal
<Quanten> there's only 1 partition; windows
<dr_willis> Quanten:  what versionof windows?
<Quanten> windows 7 home premium x64
<dr_willis> last i looked windows7 normally has like 3 partions it uses... on a normal setup
<Quanten> Oh.
<Quanten> >.<
<wiggmpk> 2
<CC> dr_willis: One more problem. When I boot my computer and try to choose my OS, it flashes between windows and ubuntu
<Quanten> i thought it was just one, sorry.
<p5mith> exit
<dr_willis> its own /boot thing, the actual partion and the companies tend to put a recovery partion on the hd
<p5mith> quit
<Quanten> okay, i booted fdisk from the terminal. How do I proceed to remove windows from the cli?
<wiggmpk> oh yeah, then 3
<Quanten> I see Usage, Options
<brainbaobao> wiggmpk: thank you so much, windows has successfully booted, i'll reinstall ubuntu
<Quanten> with stuff underneath each of the categories
<dr_willis> Quanten:  you need to look  and see what partions exist.. and what ones you want to delete
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao: with UEFI support??? hehe
<Jofironses> Quanten: try man parted
<dr_willis> Quanten:  you want to totally delete ALL windows partiions?
<Quanten> yes
<Quanten> i have nothing on there i need
<Quanten> and
<Quanten> it's very corrupted
<dr_willis> is there a existing linux install on it? is there anything on the hd you are trying to save?
<Quanten> no
<CC> dr_willis: One more problem. When I boot my computer and try to choose my OS, it flashes between windows and ubuntu
<dr_willis> Then you should be able to tell the installer to delete/use the whole hard disk and it should do so... no need to delete stuff befor hand
<silverone> Hello!, I made a small bash script in case my mumble/openvpn/samba processes crashed, could any of you take a quick look at it and tell me if it's any good :P ... for all intents and purposes, it works ( i think )
<silverone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1660794/
<dr_willis> CC i dont use wubi.. so no idea on how it works. I advise NOT using wubi.... ever...
<Quanten> yes, but the intstaller hangs before i get to that step.
<brainbaobao> wiggmpk: of course, or at least of course i'll try!
<znx> ok .. im admitting defeat .. ubuntu will not install on my hardware .. BOOO
<Quanten> i waited for two hours and it just kept showing the loading wheel
<wiggmpk> brainbaobao: hehe you'll get it
<znx> i have another old beast i can give it a go on i guess
<brainbaobao> wiggmpk: thanks
<Quanten> it's hanging on the "Preparing to install" step
<wiggmpk> np
<dr_willis> Quanten: fdisk has a 'd' for delette option. delete the partions, then 'w' to write changes to disk.. that will delete them all.
<CC> dr_willis: Well to be honest I'm just using linux to open Team Fortress 2 for the promotional item XD I figured wubi would be a good "do it and be done with it" thing
<Quanten> how do i type it onto the cli?
<Quanten> i tried fdisk d and fdisk -d
<Quanten> but none work
<Quanten> sorry
<dr_willis> Quanten:  IN fdisk.. you use 'd' for delete
<dr_willis> l for list.. and so forth,, its menu deiven
<dr_willis> driven
<dr_willis> p for print partion info...
<dr_willis> h for help.... :)
<Quanten> oh, is fdisk a program?
<Jofironses> yep
<Quanten> i just typed fdisk into the cli
<dr_willis> err.. yes...
<Quanten> oops. derp.
<Quanten> how do i install it?
<dr_willis> and that runs fdisk,. and you then use its text based menus...
<dr_willis> you said it ran.... so its installed..
<Jofironses> fdisk is already insntalled by default
<Quanten> i meant like
<Quanten> it just showed some options
<Quanten> in the terminal
<dr_willis> Now would be a good time for you to hit up google for a Fdisk tutorial i think...
<Quanten> when i said fdisk
<FloodBot1> Quanten: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> and the options said what?   those were the fdisk menu items...
<dr_willis> i am guessing
<Jofironses> try 'fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<Jofironses> it should list your partitions
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda   may  be needed..  'sudo fdisk /dev/sda' may also be what you need..
<dr_willis> if you are SURE you want to delete all partions on sda.. it will be somthing like...
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<zykotick9> dr_willis: ;) old timer.  it's "sudo parted -l" for the gpt-generation :p
<dr_willis> then hit d (enter) to delete the first partion... and repeate the d (enter) a few times to delete the next and next... then w to write changes...
<dr_willis> if hes even on a gpt disk. ;)
<zykotick9> dr_willis: i was just joking!  i'm not following the issue!
<Quanten> when i hit d, it says Partition number(1-4): ..
<Quanten> and when i type 1
<Quanten> it just repeats it
<Quanten> i tried sda1, /dev/sda1
<Quanten> et
<Quanten> c
<FloodBot1> Quanten: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> you just deleted #1
<Quanten> ah, thanks.
<dr_willis> so repeate the d for 2 3 4 and so on
<dr_willis> dont expect a lot of feedback. ;)
<Quanten> uhh
<dr_willis> note the p = for PRINT partitions (i think)
<dr_willis> d 1, d 1 , d 1.... w
<dr_willis> to write changes.. ;)
<dr_willis> then p or l to show what pattiions are on the hd.
<dr_willis> when in doubt read the help item fdisk offers
<Quanten> i accidentally closed the cli, and now when i run sudo -l /dev/sda
<Quanten> it says "building a new sundisk label...etc etc until you decided o write them"
<dr_willis> its sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Quanten> yeah
<Quanten> that's what i meant, sorry
<infinitux> hi. for some reason my wife's laptop battery is coming up dead in ubuntu
<infinitux> but it shows a full charge when windows is booted
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk /dev/sda to  partition the disk... the -l just lists whats there
<Quanten> so it says "building a new sun disklabel. changes will remain in memory only, until u decide to write them."
<Jofironses> infinitux: seems like a driver problem
<Quanten> okay, when it ype that
<Quanten> nothing appears
<Quanten> is that good?
<Quanten> (only thing is command (m for help))
<dr_willis> when you type what?
<Quanten> sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Quanten> Command (m for help):
<Quanten> is what appears
<FloodBot1> Quanten: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> read the help,,, it shows  what keys do what.. look at thelist or partions
<infinitux> Jofironses what kind of driver problem?
<dr_willis> its either L or P
<cameronc> dr_willis: What is the command to find what is taking up the most space
<Jofironses> You might be mmissing your battery's driver or maybe you've got the wrong driver
<dr_willis> if no partions are shown.. then the disk is blank.. no partitions... see if the installer can work now.
<Quanten> how do il ook at the list?
<dr_willis> Quanten:  again.. hit the m for HELP and read what keys do what...
<ctmjr> press m
<dr_willis> it should show L for list. or P for paretions.. or somthing ..... read....
 * dr_willis is having to do this from, memory
<sudo-apt-get> Anyone uses bestukvpn here in ubuntu? What to put in Gateway and NT Domain in vpn settings?
<Quanten> okay so i hit w
<Jofironses> I'm sorry but I can't help much with that, you could look into lsmod and seed if something related to your battery shows up
<Quanten> and it says "The partition table has been altered!" Calling ioctl() to reread partition table"
<dr_willis> you use d to delete the partions. then w to write the changes.. that exits fdisk.. then you can try the installer again
<Guest85127> z
<Quanten> and then "Warning: rereading the partitino table failed with error 16: device or resource busy"
<dr_willis> Quanten:  so now i would reboot. and retry the installer.
<cameronc> dr_willis: What is the command to find what is taking up the most space
<Quanten> okay thanks.
<dr_willis> cameronc:  df or du with some options..
<Jofironses> cameronc: find
<sudo-apt-get> Anyone uses bestukvpn here in ubuntu? What to put in Gateway and NT Domain in vpn settings to connect to bestukvpn? Or maybe suggest a good vpn site which works in ubuntu...
<Quanten> when i hit l in fdisk, it shows a lot of partitions that i never installed (0 unassigned, 1 boot, 2 sunos root, 3...etc all some sort of linux or sunos thing)
<Quanten> is this the cd?
<Quanten> oh wait
<Quanten> success!
<Quanten> the installer pulled through
<Quanten> thanks you so much dr_willis
 * Quanten shakes dr_willis' hand vigorously
<thoonai> how do I create a self signed certificate for my webserver the best way?
<bonhoeffer_> anyone know how to find the path i'm at when i browse somewhere in the file manager
<BHXSpecter> *sigh* well today was going good until I installed Steam and now I can't get my system to upgrade to 12.10 or update because of an install issue with libdrm-nouveau2 ...still Googling for a solution
<bonhoeffer_> oh i see i'm at smb://192.168.1.106/volume_1/
<bonhoeffer_> how do i "cd" to this
<sudo-apt-get> HELLO,Anyone uses bestukvpn here in ubuntu? What to put in Gateway and NT Domain in vpn settings to connect to bestukvpn? Or maybe suggest a good vpn site which works in ubuntu...
<dr_willis> bonhoeffer_:  'pwd' shows your current working direcgory path
<OerHeks> thoonai, see https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html#generating-a-csr
<cameronc> dr_willis: Are there any non-essential files I can get rid of? I need about 80mb more of space D:
<dr_willis> bonhoeffer_:  and tghe prompt shows it also
<bonhoeffer_> dr_willis, i can't get there in terminal
<thoonai> OerHeks: thx
<dr_willis> cameronc:  chean your apt cache perhaps
<dr_willis> bonhoeffer_:  cant get where?
<bonhoeffer_> it is an smb mount that i only get to through the file manger
<fwilson> sudo-apt-get: Any VPN *sites* should work, there is a built in VPN client.
<bonhoeffer_> to smb://192.168.1.106/volume_1/
<bonhoeffer_> cd:cd:10: no such file or directory: smb://192.168.1.106/volume_1/
<dr_willis> bonhoeffer_:  nauilys mounts those in your .gvfs directory in your home
<bonhoeffer_> ah .. .
<bonhoeffer_> perfect!
<dr_willis> bonhoeffer_:   smb:// are NAUTILUS  special addresses.. NOT bash paths
<sudo-apt-get> fwilson, what to put in NT Domain box and Gateway box?
<sudo-apt-get> fwilson, I have tried a lot before asking here.....
<WHAT_UP> is there a way to make something "always on top" with such high priority that it even goes on top of something that goes fullscreen?
<hyl> nice to meet you!
<fwilson> sudo-apt-get: It's not an Ubuntu-specific question, you're unlikely to get an answer here, sorry :(
<cameronc> dr_willis: That's almost got it. Is there anything else i could do?
<WeThePeople> how to copy my localhost db (xampp) to a server?
<ctmjr> WHAT_UP: gnome?
<dr_willis> cameronc:   i dont even know what you are doing...
<WHAT_UP> ctmjr: i'm using xfce now
<BHXSpecter> does this mean my system is messed up or is there a fix I'm not finding ? http://pastebin.com/vQhSSySP
<sudo-apt-get> fwilson, but the same settings work in windows, this must be a ubuntu problem
<PoolShark_> xfce ricks
<PoolShark_> er, rocks
<cameronc> dr_willis: Trying to clear a little bit of space. I don't need as much as I though.
<fwilson> sudo-apt-get: What do you mean? You use the same gateway and NT domain?
<WHAT_UP> PoolShark_: it does indeed never let me down
<dr_willis> bbl
<sudo-apt-get> fwilson, there are two boxes where I put BestUKVPN.com and thats all in windows
<fwilson> sudo-apt-get: Have you tried just leaving NT domain and gateway blank?
<andsim> hello i need help on ubuntu 12.04, i trying get other user able to use port 80 but it in use, but root shgow no 80 port was in used
<Sazpaimon> here's a general linux question that's bothered me for years
<WHAT_UP> in particular, i'd want eventually to have a grid display on my screen regardless of what is running
<sudo-apt-get> fwilson, yes, but with no help
<Sazpaimon> why does it take longer to tell me a password is incorrect than when it's correct
<fwilson> andsim: Only root can open ports below 1024.
<Sazpaimon> usually when I type an incorrect password, it takes like 5 seconds, a correct password is usually near instant
<WHAT_UP> Sazpaimon: it slows down on purpose to prevent brute forcing
<fwilson> WHAT_UP: beat me to it :)
<Sazpaimon> well I dont know why I didn't think of that
<andsim> great so i cant use other user use 80 at all?
<Guest42963> guess not
<fwilson> andsim: You could redirect ports and things, but then it gets complicated
<GeekSquid> andsim: you can user apache user folders and the sites showup as site.com/~username
<fwilson> GeekSquid: Didn't think of that :) andsim: that requires some configuration, just to let you know
<andsim> no it aurora-sim http call
<cameronc> dr_willis: How would you go about removing files from the file system. Trying to remove firefox :3
<fwilson> cameronc: Don't delete firefox from the filesystem, use apt-get to remove programs in ubuntu
<GeekSquid> cameronc: you don't like firefox? sudo apt-get remove firefox
<BHXSpecter> need help, but not sure if my problem is a Steam issue or a Ubuntu issue as it came about after installing Steam, but it is making it so I can't install or update anything in ubuntu now :/
<cameronc> GeekSquid: Can't remove for some reason. One second for pastebin
<ZeroUm> hey
<ZeroUm> may I ask something
<ZeroUm> I loaded 12.10 on a virtualbox on this mac
<ZeroUm> then i tried to disable compiz
<ZeroUm> which ended with me disabling the composite window and losing unity
<ZeroUm> do I'm w/o the window manager atm
<ZeroUm> I've been trying to reset it looking for some answers on google, but no luck
<cameronc> GeekSquid: http://pastebin.com/1jHfyZTn
<BHXSpecter> I installed Steam then added the ppa it recommended (x-updates or something like that), checked for updates and told them to install..tried to install a mesa lib dependent on libdrm-nouveau2 and then failed, but now I can't upgrade to 12.10 due to error or install anything due to mesa/libdrm error and can't find a solution on Google
<DaemonicApathy> ZeroUm: Does Ctrl+T bring up a terminal?
<ZeroUm> one moment
<DaemonicApathy> Er, Ctrl+Alt+T
<fwilson> BHXSpecter: Try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<BHXSpecter> tried that command several times today with no luck
<fwilson> BHXSpecter: Oh... hmm... can you pastebin the output of that command?
<BHXSpecter> yeah just a sec
<ZeroUm> oh yes, c+a+T does it
<thoonai> OerHeks: hey
<DaemonicApathy> ZeroUm: You can use that to run compizconfig-settings-manager (after installing it, if necessary).
<BHXSpecter> fwilson: here http://pastebin.com/MXGCveQ1
<thoonai> OerHeks: whats this openssl req? I don't see clearly what ist does
<ZeroUm> yes, I'll try that now, thanks
<rushboy> Hello , Can anyone please guide me with this : How do I install libjogl2 in ubuntu ?
<cameronc> is there a way to remove a small amount of data so I can uninstall firefox
<WHAT_UP> is there any way to directly set the color of a pixel, in such a way that moving a window behind it won't change the pixel's color?
<cameronc> Besides apt-get clean
<fwilson> BHXSpecter: this SHOULD work... "sudo apt-get remove libdrm-noveau1a"
<BlackBeard> Hello there! Anybody know install ms office 2007 with vba freatures enabled?
<fwilson> BHXSpecter: then sudo apt-get remove libdrm-noveau2
<BlackBeard> Sorry for my english. I talk from Brazil!!!
<fwilson> BlackBeard: In Ubuntu? I would think Wine, if that doesn't work, I would use a virtual machine
<ZeroUm> DaemonicApathy:  Thanks, I've reset it successfully with dconf reset and setsid unity. Just couldn't do it before as i had errors running these commands from the system terminal
<BlackBeard> fwilson: Yes... The office instaled ok through wine. The problem is VBA!!!
<BHXSpecter> fwilson: when I try to install or remove anything I get this every time http://pastebin.com/vWVvQ0HZ
<DaemonicApathy> ZeroUm: That can happen when you try to configure an aspect of the GUI from a pure CLI.
<cameronc> I'm trying to install TF2 and I don't have enough space. I need to delete useless files if possible. I need the command to do so.
<fwilson> BHXSpecter: OH i see now
<BHXSpecter> it all came about after doing Steam's recommendation of adding the x-updates for keeping drivers up to date
<fwilson> BHXSpecter: sudo apt-get -f remove libgl1-mes-dri libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<cameronc> Please someone help i've been at this for atleast 10 hours with no result.
<BlackBeard> Unfortunately my work depends of sheets developeds with codes in VBA. :/
<BHXSpecter> I guess I will just have to remove the steam client because those are all needed by steam but have messed up ubuntu so I can't do anything program or upgrade wise
<fwilson> *sigh*
<BHXSpecter> I typed that and it came up with dependent for Steam and xorg
<Huddleston> hey guys
<BlackBeard> Well, the way will be developer all again in php.
<cameronc> Is there a way to remove programs from the file system without using the apt-get terminal command
<fwilson> BHXSpecter: ouch, yeah don't do that. This is really confusing... xorg shouldn't be dependent on a package which can't be installed...
<fwilson> cameronc: Yes, but it's a terribly bad idea.
<cameronc> fwilson: It's my only option because I can't use the terminal command due to the lack of memory -.-
<Huddleston> I've been seeming to have a monitor issue, I have an HP Pavilion g6, core i3, 4gb ram with sandy bridge IntelHD, and my issue is that the laptop monitor does not display but the external monitor does
<fwilson> cameronc: So you can't run terminal commands? Can you pastebin an error?
<Huddleston> any solutions?
<cameronc> fwilson: http://pastebin.com/1jHfyZTn
<DaemonicApathy> Huddleston, have you checked the Displays setting in the System Settings, to be be sure the laptop screen is enabled?
<Huddleston> DaemonicApathy: yes, multiple times... no dice
<DaemonicApathy> Huddleston: does the laptop screen work when the external monitor is detached?
<fwilson> cameronc: try sudo dpkg -r firefox
<BlackBeard> Anybody viewed the asteroid in Russia? Sensational!!!
<BHXSpecter> this all started because I installed the Steam client on ubuntu and added the PPA ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates which said I needed to install a few things and those are the things that have locked up, but now I can't do anything with updates/upgrades *shrugs* don't have a clue how that broke it heh
<fwilson> !offtopic | BlackBeard
<ubottu> BlackBeard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wiggmpk> cameronc: how did you run out of disk space?
<Kuuipo> meteor was cool
<BlackBeard> Sensational, but dangerous.
<Huddleston> DaemonicApathy: I had it working for a split second by messing with resolutions but then it stopped again
<cameronc> wiggmpk: I'm trying to install TF2 which is 12gb and I only allocated 19gb when I loaded linux
 * fwilson complains about dependencies along with BHXSpecter
<BlackBeard> Bye there
<cameronc> fwilson: I'm getting "Dependency problems prevent removal of firefox"
<fwilson> cameronc: Pastebin please?
<wiggmpk> cameronc: you dont have another disk to use?
<ubuntunoob> Hello, anyone here an expert with ubuntu?
<BHXSpecter> just frustrating because I tried to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 and still get the lib-mesa-dri and libdrm-nouveau2 so it stops all my updates and the upgrade to 12.10 heh
<wiggmpk> ubuntunoob: just ask the question.. if someone knows the answer, they will reply
<cameronc> wiggmpk: I wouldn't know how to add another to use
<cameronc> fwilson: http://pastebin.com/dPT4TiCi
<fwilson> BHXSpecter: heh yeah... i hate dependencies sometimes :)
<ubuntunoob> How to dual boot windows with ubuntu?
<wiggmpk> cameronc: well your only allowing 7GB for your OS, poor planning really
<BHXSpecter> I wonder if I unchecked all links in the update settings if I could update to 12.10 at least?
<mrsudoer> Hi, I'm trying to install g++ on a computer that doesn't have internet access. How can I download the .deb along with dependencies to copy/install on that computer?
<Huddleston> DaemonicApathy: it seems that it doesn't want to be the primary... I want it on as a primary so when I disconnect the monitor it'll go onto the laptop monitor
<fwilson> cameronc: yeah you might not want to do that.
<fwilson> mrsudoer: sudo apt-get --download
<cameronc> wiggmpk: My bad. Poor planning indeed. But I need a solution that doesn't involve a disk wipe because TF2 took ages to download
<mrsudoer> fwilson: the computer that has internet (this one) is running windows only
<cameronc> fwilson: I need just a small amount of memory. Is there any command to remove any non-essential files or such
<wiggmpk> cameronc: then your going to have to manually remove un-needed or un-used packages..
<fwilson> cameronc: sudo rm -r /tmp
<cameronc> fwilson: Added 2mb
<cameronc> wiggmpk: I'm not sure how to do that, and which ones are needed and which are un-neded
<cameronc> needed*
<DaemonicApathy> Huddleston: I'm sure you can configure that manually, but I don't know exactly how, offhand.
<wiggmpk> cameronc: sorry mate, there is no simple way to do this.. you have to decide what you dont want on the system.. otherwise my recommendation is create a bigger partition for your system
<deadmund> How can I get the following permissions on a file?  -rwsr-sr-x  ??
<thoonai> im a bit confused ... how do I make my .pem file?
<thoonai> OerHeks: ?
<thoonai> im sorry
<fwilson> wiggmpk: Isn't there a script somewhere to resize your root.disk?
<wiggmpk> fwilson: not that im familiar with
<deadmund> chmod 6755 ?  makes rwsr-sr-x  ?
<BHXSpecter> fwilson: well thanks for trying to help. I'll just give up on it for now as I can't do anything to fix it and Google is not showing anything helpful.
<fwilson> BHXSpecter: Yeah, sorry about that. Those dependencies are really weird... haven't seen anything like that
<fwilson> wiggmpk: found it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeandDuplicateWubiDisk
<ZeroUm> ugh… installing virtualbox guest addons furbared the system...
<DaemonicApathy> deadmund: do you mean -rwxr-xr-x?
<wiggmpk> fwilson: it copy's, so he would need somewhere to temporarily store it.. my guess is he wont have the disk space to run the script
<Huddleston> DaemonicApathy: bleh, thanks anyways though
<hyl>  /nick hyl
<fwilson> wiggmpk: Sounded like he was using Wubi and only allocated 17GB to root.disk cameronc: how much space do you have for windows?
<cameronc> fwilson: Disk space?
<DaemonicApathy> deadmund: never mind, 6755 does seem to do what you want.
<fwilson> cameronc: Total hard drive space
<deadmund> DaemonicApathy: haha, thanks
<deadmund> sticky bit ;)
<cameronc> fwilson: 410gb
<cameronc> fwilson: Well 987gb total, 410gb available
<fwilson> cameronc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeandDuplicateWubiDisk might help you
<cameronc> fwilson: When I try to download the file for that I get the error "/tmp could not be saved"
<fwilson> cameronc: but you aren't trying to download to tmp... silly ubuntu... you are saving it to your Downloads right?
<Huddleston> okay so the monitors working but not the backlight, how would one turn that on?
<cameronc> fwilson: Yup. I even changed it so it should prompt me where i want it to download to and I have the same error
<xtalk> hi, I have a new sony vaio. it has windows 8, i want fedora/ubuntu on it too. But i failed. They said they dont support linux, anyone knows a workaround, thank you
<cameronc> fwilson: No matter what file I try to download it gives me that error.
<thoonai> I have a question to nginx directory locking
<thoonai> how does "^/url" works?
<thoonai> is it a wildcard that at every place url appears its forbidden? or does '^' it the root url?
<juanc> Does anyone use Rivendell? Still need some help.
<Sydus> hi this might sound noobish but i need some assistance, just done a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04   and was just wondering  how can i make   applications  like firefox fullscreen, when i maximize it doesnt fully maximze  because of the launcher to the left.
<PoolShark_> Rivendell? Isn't that where the elves live?
<Hatz> yes
<dijzon> phone os
<Hatz> well. the last of the elves
<dijzon> so what do ya think about ubuntu phones
<_mainMethod> @dijzon They will take over the world within 3 years.
<Sydus> hi this might sound noobish but i need some assistance, just done a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04   and was just wondering  how can i make   applications  like firefox fullscreen, when i maximize it doesnt fully maximze  because of the launcher to the left.
<Bauer1> hello guys :) I am in the process of installing Ubuntu, I have HDD sda which I want to split: sda1 (100gb old ntfs) - becomes ext4, sda3 (800gb ntfs remains ntfs) and I have more 10GB unused - I thought of making SWAP partition, and EFI partition
<_mainMethod> You can set the launcher to auto hide.
<Bauer1> but I cant find information which SIZE EFI should be
<Bauer1> Also I have currently 8GB ram here, not sure if SWAP is really needed?
<Loki_> !pastebin
<znx> Bauer1: swap is always needed really
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bauer1> znx, how large for a 8GB RAM system? and how large EFI partition should be?
<znx> Bauer1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq   :-)
<Deepfriedice> Bauer1: 10GB ?
<Bauer1> Deepfriedice, its the free unpartitioned space I have left to allocate to SWAP and EFI
<iggy__> Hello
<samuel> Hello, I am having problems installing the 64 bit version of U-12.10 on my Dell 1558, the DVD boot but then freeze and the USB flash boot doesn't work. Currently I am using the 32 bit version which seems to work. My Laptop was using Windows 7 64
<juanc> Does anyone use Rivendell? Still need some help.
<evon> Whenever I'm copying something to a USB it always stars out really fast then slows down to a crawl then takes forever to finish.  Any idea why? Using Ubuntu 12.04 and copying to fat32
<znx> evon: on all USB devices?
<Deepfriedice> evon: It's probably just going to cache.
<evon> znx yes
<evon> Deepfriedice, any way to solve it?
<Deepfriedice> Not that I know of.
<Deepfriedice> Is it a problem?
<evon> znx, Deepfriedice  it's pissing me off. right now it's stuck at 733.1 of 733,3
<evon> znx, Deepfriedice  hasn't moved in 5 minutes now
<Deepfriedice> Wait, I take that back, Thats not going to be cache.
<Hatz> Well I give up. "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again."  How do I see what errors were produced?
<Bauer1> znx: is the recommended estimation for SWAP linear: eg 1:1 on 8GB as it says for 2GB, or can be less as the amount or RAM increases?
<samuel> Any help for my install problems ?
<Hatz> samuel can you elaborate on the "usb flash boot doesnt work"?
<Deepfriedice> evon: I mean, the cache might be why it appears to go fast, but it sounds like something more serious.
<thoonai> my lighttpd wont accept my conf :(
<znx> Bauer1: it is really up to you .. how swappy will your machine be etc etc .. i would say that 1:1 for 8Gb is acceptible in my eyes
<samuel> Hi Hatz, I made an bootable USB flash drive, but it just doesn't boot directly goes to HD boot. I tried to tweek the boot options or even use other programs to create the bootable USB but doesn;t work
<evon> Deepfriedice, So no solutions? I don't have this problem on windows machines
<Deepfriedice> evon: I probably can't help, but can you try to find out what speed constitutes "very slow"?
<Deepfriedice> That might help someone.
<Bauer1> thanks znx :) what should the boot loader device be? sda or sda6 (which is EFI partition)
<Bauer1> instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing says sda, but setting it to sda6 sounds like the right thing.. no?
<Loki_> when I enter my password at the login screen, the screen dims and goes back to the same login screen, not giving me access to the system. I found that I can make changes to some system files to solve the problem, but as they got bigger and clearer instructions could not solve. Someone could understand and help me?
<znx> Bauer1: i generally put the boot loader in the mbr .. ie sda would be my choice
<Deepfriedice> Bauer1: I have done that before, and it breaks things!
<thoonai> someone using lighttpd?
<Hatz> samuel do you have a) BIOS set to boot from portable media first, b) an 4+ GB USB drive formatted to FAT32 c) the .iso you want to install and d) the pendrive linux tool?
<znx> thoonai: i have used it before .. not a lot but enough to play around with it
<Bauer1> Deepfriedice, do you mean choosing efi parition as boot loader breaks things?
<Deepfriedice> Bauer1: use sda, the installer will spot the flag on sda6
<Bauer1> thanks :)
<thoonai> znx: how did you managed the directory access denials?
<evon> Deepfriedice, It's more the fact that it hangs at the end.  It goes from 30mb/s to like 6mb/s then hangs forever at the end
<samuel> yes to all questions, the linux tool I used is "startup disk creator", and other 2
<Deepfriedice> evon: huh, so it doesn't slow to some consistent speed?
<znx> thoonai: look at the mod_access stuff on lighttpd
<Hatz> samuel i had some issues last night due to drive size. how big is your USB drive?
<znx> http://redmine.lighttpd.net/projects/1/wiki/Docs_ModAccess
<evon> Deepfriedice, by the time it gets to a low speed, it's practically done but then hangs forever
<znx> thoonai: its not as simple/nice as htaccess stuff but you know .. "light" :-)
<samuel> 4GB rated, really 3,37GB but barely 20 MB was used
<Huddleston> okay, so... monitors fixed, Flash installed... But I corrupted Steam so now it can't install from the ubuntu software centre... any tips?
<Hatz> hmm. so you wouldnt have problems with the tool failing to format a 64G drive to FAT32.
<Hatz> try this tool http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button
<Loki_> when I enter my password at the login screen, the screen dims and goes back to the same login screen, not giving me access to the system. I found that I can make changes to some system files to solve the problem, but as they got bigger and clearer instructions could not solve. Someone could understand and help me?
<thoonai> znx: hes complaining about the owncloud snippets :(
<znx> ive never played with owncloud
<samuel> thx hatz :)
<Hatz> np
<thoonai> znx: may you please look for my conf file?
<Player1> *Player1 jumps out of plane*
<znx> thoonai: sure pastebin it
<Huddleston> I seem to get the error "Package dependencies cannot be resolved"
<znx> thoonai: im just googling owncloud lighttpd conf .. there is documentation .. have you seen this
<znx> http://doc.owncloud.org/server/4.5/admin_manual/installation.html#lighttpd-configuration
<thoonai> znx: sure but its complaining about though :(
<thoonai> z
<thoonai> znx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1661099/
<znx> thoonai: whats the complaint?
<znx> and what version of lighttpd are you running ..
<thoonai> znx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1661108/
<thoonai> znx: 1.4.28
<katy> hi, i just installed ubuntu 12.04 on my macbook and i am having trouble getting the headphones to work (they work on OSX). when the headphones are plugged in the speakers still play, but no sound comes out of the headphones. if someone can help i'd really appreciate it!
<Loki_> when I enter my password at the login screen, the screen dims and goes back to the same login screen, not giving me access to the system. I found that I can make changes to some system files to solve the problem, but as they got bigger and clearer instructions could not solve. Someone could understand and help me?
<Huddleston> I broke steam guys :c
<thoonai> znx: any idea?
<Deepfriedice> katy: I hate to be "That Guy", but open up pulse audio controller and check that they aren't disabled or something.
<Oblivion1500> hello im having a little bit of trouble installing ubuntu server, its old hardware but whatever, i get to a point in the installation where it says there was a problem reading data from the cd rom, and im installing via the usb.. anyone know what may cause this problem or if it is even a problem?
<znx> thoonai: ok so it doesnt like =^ .. you could just use == as the regex had a ^ prefix match anyway
<znx> i thought that =^ was valid for 1.4x .. but maybe its a v2 thing only?
<thoonai> my znx whats '^' doing ?
<znx> thoonai: =^ means "match prefix"
<znx> thoonai: oh wait .. i meant use =~
<znx> ffs .. my brain ;-)
<znx> =~ means do a regex match
<Oblivion1500> it says load installer components from cd, can i change that to usb somehow?
<znx> so basically it will do the same thing as =^ as long as the ^ is present in the regex
<znx> thoonai: basically .. =~ /^regex/  is the same as =^ /regex/
<datruth> how can I get an IPv4/IPv6 firewall for ubuntu 12.04?
<samuel> Hatz it didnt5 work, "unable to copy syslinus", tried and failed
<Hatz> did you run as administrator?
<samuel> I am in linux
<Hatz> oh
<samuel> u 12.10 32, I want 64
<thoonai> znx: so if ot matches some *someurl*/owncloud/data its denies access and listing?
<Loki_> when I enter my password at the login screen, the screen dims and goes back to the same login screen, not giving me access to the system. I found that I can make changes to some system files to solve the problem, but as they got bigger and clearer instructions could not solve. Someone could understand and help me?
<SolarisBoy> datruth: ufw/iptables should be installed by default i believe - you just need to configure and enable it
<baggy> Hi, I'm having problems updating Chrome's Java plugin to 1.7.0_13. It keeps crashing when trying to use Java-based content and saying it "Can't load the plugin." I am on Ubuntu 12.04. I use OpenJDK from USC, which appears to be the latest implementation. How can I get Chrome to use it?
<Bauer1> Guys,  I just rebooted after install and get error "This is not a bootable disk. Please insert a bootable foppy..."
<katy> Deepfriedrice, I've already tried that. theyre not muted
<datruth> SolarisBoy: how can I harden the system? such as locking it down abit?
<SolarisBoy> datruth: try 'sudo ufw status'
<Hatz> hmm. cant say i can help you then samuel. getting the USB drive working is the farthest i have gotten on my physical install.
<SolarisBoy> datruth: use a policy with default of DENY ;>
<znx> thoonai: yes =~ will work .. you can prove it when it runs of course :-)
<Hatz> my VM works more or less.
<escott> Loki_, im not sure why the screen would dim, but being logged out is often because your ~/.Xauthority file is root owned
<thoonai> znx: i must
<thoonai> znx: no interest in having pics of my broken pinky toe onthenet :P
<znx> heh
<Bauer1> Znx,  any idea why the boot configuration we made is not booting?
<znx> thoonai: strangely you have just triggered my fetish .. I NEED THOSE PICS
<SolarisBoy> datruth: the base install of ubuntu is pretty secure - when you enable the firewall - nothing will be able to get in unless you allow it - so i guess simply enable your fw for starters if security is the concern - you should take note of what allowances you need to make so you don't lock your self out etc etc - (ssh, vnc ports if needed)
<thoonai> znx: the hell no
<baggy> Woop, nevermind. Got it.
<znx> Bauer1: um .. we made a boot config?! .. you mean the install of the boot loader to sda ?
<znx> what error is it saying?
<SolarisBoy> datruth: unless your concerned with outbound traffic which in most cases people aren't - thats about it - let me know if you need something more specific
<Loki_> escott, any device about how fix that problem??
<Bauer1> Znx yes, and sda6 as efi partition
<znx> error is?
<datruth> SolarisBoy: I'd like to stop users from seeing each others procs
<Bauer1> Znx: "This is not a bootable disk. Please insert a bootable foppy..."
<ruslan_osmanov> Hi. How do I install this package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libevent ?
<SolarisBoy> datruth: a firewall isn't going to help with something like that - what do you mean see procs - like in ps output and such?
<dr_willis> !find libevent
<ubottu> Found: libevent-2.0-5, libevent-core-2.0-5, libevent-dbg, libevent-dev, libevent-extra-2.0-5, libevent-openssl-2.0-5, libevent-pthreads-2.0-5, libverto-libevent1, libev-libevent-dev, libevent-1.4-2 (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libevent&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<SolarisBoy> if so - i don't see why you would want that
<znx> Bauer1: urg .. i havent used efi partitions before .. i can only suggest going back in with system rescue and switching the boot loader to sda6 to see if its any better
<SolarisBoy> depending on the arguments ps is given is can show the users processes or it can list all processes on the system - those values are read only by anyone under /proc/ -
<SolarisBoy> *it
<datruth> SolarisBoy: for example ps auxw would show everything running on the system how does one stop this?
<SolarisBoy> one doesn't
<datruth> why?
<escott> Loki_, sudo chown username:username ~/.Xauthority
<SolarisBoy> well - you could - if you ran chroots
<datruth> there is not a sysctl that would solve this?
<SolarisBoy> datruth: possibly research it
<thoonai> someone any idea how to mount google webspace as a block device?
<katy> anyone have any suggestions on how to get headphones to work on macbook running ubuntu 12.04? speakers keep working after headphones plugged in even tho headphones are enabled in audio settings
<Loki_> escott, will work with common user?
<SolarisBoy> datruth: again - those values are ro by anyone - so i dont see how/why it would by a security issue - if it is there is a thing called sandboxing that you would be interested in
<huddleston> So I can't install Steam x64 from ubuntu software centre, any ideas?
<escott> Loki_, common user?
<dr_willis> thoonai:  check oiut the various fuse filesystem tools. there might be one for it... theres one for about everything else in existance. ;)
<SolarisBoy> datruth: you can sandbox users with chroot
<thoonai> dr_willis: ok
<Loki_> escott, another user?
<supernoob> Is there any ubuntu experts out there who might be able to give me a little advice on my first linux/Ubuntu build I am working on ?  Mostly questions about what would be optimal setup - desktop vs server? Got all the parts just a question of which version would be best.
<ruslan_osmanov> dr_willis, thanks. I even have it installed :-/ Weird, just before the last reboot apt-cache search libevent shown libevent-1.4 entries only
<datruth> SolarisBoy: is there documentation on how to do this?
<dr_willis> huddleston:  yesterday people were getting the steam_latest.deb from their web site. and doing a 'sudo gdebi steam_latest.deb'
<SolarisBoy> datruth: tons
<escott> Loki_, it would be sudo chown username:username /home/username/.Xauthority
<thoonai> dr_willis: any hint?
<huddleston> dr_willis: It says command not found...
 * dr_willis still hasent figured out how people get their .Xauthority messed up
<dr_willis> huddleston:  so install gdebi then. ;)
<dr_willis> gdebi pulls in any needed depsendencies.. dpkg -i foo.deb often wont.
<huddleston> dr_willis: how would one do that?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install packagename   or use the sofgtare center
<dr_willis> actually if you typed 'gdebi' it should give the command to install it.. if its not installed....
<dr_willis> !info gdebi
<ubottu> gdebi (source: gdebi): simple tool to install deb files - GNOME GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5ubuntu1.1 (quantal), package size 25 kB, installed size 196 kB
<Bauer1> Znx: how to modify the boot partition from livecd after installation? Deepfriedice specifically said it won't work this way
<supernoob> !info mdadm
<ubottu> mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.5-1ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 516 kB, installed size 1189 kB
<huddleston> dr_willis: now where do I put Steam_latest.deb so it'll find it?
<dr_willis> huddleston:  anywhere you just have to be in the same directory when you do that command
<dr_willis> or give the full path to the file
<Loki_> escott, user is not in the sudoers file. --
<huddleston> dr_willis: says file not found :c
<dr_willis> huddleston:  anywhere you just have to be in the same directory <<<<<<<   when you do that command
<dr_willis> so cd to where the file is at.
<supernoob> For a linux media server is it going to be better to use the actual server (no GUI) over the desktop edition ? It's going to be headless and I'd like to maximize performance. Or does it not really matter?
<huddleston> dr_willis: I've never used ubuntu before so i'm not a genious here
<dr_willis> or     use  sudo gdebi  /home/billgates/Downloads/whatever/path/it/is/Steam_latest.deb
<dr_willis> use the ls command to LOOK and see what files are  where your shell is cd'd to...
<dr_willis> you need to cd TO where that file is saved to.. or use the full path
<dr_willis> or in a terminal   type 'sudo gdebi '   then drag/drop the file into the terminal. ;) that may work
<Bauer1> Znx,  damn I see the problem... It created efi partition under /dev/sda2 as /dev/sda6 and it already has boot flag
<dr_willis> it should put in the path to the file
<Bauer1> So what I do now?
<huddleston> dr_willis: sadly it's the wrong architechure
<dr_willis> huddleston:  Hmm..  the #ubuntu-steam channel may know what to do to fix that.
<dr_willis> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Quanten> hey again all
<Quanten> i'm trying to install ubuntu
<huddleston> dr_willis: because when I use the ubuntu software cnetre and select install I get: "Package dependencies cannot be resolved" and details: "steam64: Depends: steam (= 1.0.0.27ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed"
<Bauer1> Znx: moving the boot flag to sda gives me the missing operating system error at boot...
<escott> Loki_, login to the console ctrl-alt-f1 and then get back to the gui ctrl-alt-f7
<Quanten> and when i cilck erase everything and install, it hangs and then shortyl after displays this message: "the ext4 file system creation in partition #1 (0,0,0)(sda) failed"
<Quanten> i've tried restarting the live cd, but nothing has worked
<dr_willis> Quanten:  this was the HD that was failing under windows?
<Quanten> yup
<Quanten> i have removed the windows part though
<dr_willis> sounds to me like its a dead/dieing hd issue
<dr_willis> which is sadly rather common.
<znx> Bauer1: im sorry but i really dont know efi stuff .. im sort of at a loss with it :-\
<Quanten> gah
<Quanten> it just appeared too
<dr_willis> you could try making partions by hand with gparted.  try to make several and  you may be able to get some made it can install to.. but i wouldent trust that HD very much
<dr_willis> you could also try gparted to zero/wipe the hd. it might kick it in the head enough to get it going
<Loki_> escott, only this will be necessary?
<Quanten>  i have no idea how to do that sorry ;/
<Bauer1> :-( Deepfriedice around? Or anyone with efi experience?
<dr_willis> run gparted.. use its features
<escott> Loki_, this?
<dr_willis> but if the HD is failing/failed - this may  be why you had gparted issues to begin with
<escott> Bauer1, ask the question
<Loki_> escott, ok got it. Thank you!
<Bauer1> Eacot: after install and get error "This is not a bootable disk. Please insert a bootable foppy..."
<Bauer1> Escott
<supernoob> are you running uefi ?
<Bauer1> Supernoob I believe so because motherboard is uefi
<supernoob> try turning it off in bios ? I sent myself an email reminder to do that b/c I had heard about people having trouble booting
<Brut2> afd
<Bauer1> Supernoob, the mobo is Asus m5a97 r2, but I was not able to find any setting for this in the bios or the manual... Which is weird
<supernoob> I have no idea if this will actually fix your problem or not, just something that popped into my head after reading about how the linux foundation just released some kind of software to make things work with uefi
<supernoob> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/02/11/linux_foundation_uefi_workaround/
<escott> supernoob, ubuntu grub fully support secure boot.
<supernoob> well, listen to escott... as you can tell from my name I am very new :) have only used linux on a VM so far...
<Marscr> hola alguien puede ayudarme?
<Deepfriedice> Bauer1: did you set the grub flag on sda6?
<Bauer1> Well this is custom made box so no secure boot issues
<Bauer1> Deepfriedice : not initially I left it as you suggested to sda and got the mentioned error
<Deepfriedice> Bauer1: No, you need to use Gparted to set the grub(I think) flag on sda6
<Deepfriedice> Bauer1: THEN you isntall the bootloader to sda
<Bauer1> Deepfriedice : it was actually set to this when I booted back from usb key
<escott> Deepfriedice, Bauer1 grub_bios is for bios boots of gpt partitioned disks
<evon> Deepfriedice, no it doesn't slow to a consistent speed.  it just slows to a complete halt
<Deepfriedice> escott: DUH, sorry. My experience was with grub_bios
<Deepfriedice> evon: I have no idea. Try usb on a live cd from a different distro?
<Bauer1> Deepfriedice, escott:  right now boot flag is back to sda6, and I still get that error.
<escott> Bauer1, it would help to have some kind of recap of what you have done and what you know of your configuration
<tomas_> asd
<tomas_> hello
<Bauer1> Escott,  a screen shot of my partitions from gparted would help?
<escott> Bauer1, sudo parted -l is easier to read
<decci> I am trying to run Hadoop over Lustre rather than HDFS
<decci>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1661235/
<decci> Need few clarification on the setup
<Fernest> I have the GMA 3150 graphics card in my netbook. Is there a simple way to install the driver for 12.10?
<Fernest> After some search I landed here: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2012/2012q4-intel-graphics-stack-release but I don't even know what/how/why I install those packages
<Bauer2> escott, the output is: http://codepad.org/E7uKWucm
<Bauer2> what do you think?
<Quanten> dr_willis, sorry for the delay, i had to do something. i don't know how to make partitions by hand with gparted
<dr_willis> Quanten: right click... new partotion.....  i think
<escott> Bauer1, what version of windows is installed?
<dr_willis> or in the menus.. new partition
<Bauer2> escott, there used to be windows7 in sda1 (the 105GB ext4 now)
<Bauer2> escott, the 885GB partition is media like movies etc, so I left it as ntfs
<escott> Bauer1, then it sounds like you are doing a normal bios boot. i dont know why you are bringing up uefi
<escott> Bauer1, also you should not have an NTFS partition unless you have easy access to windows to repair it
<Bauer2> escott, what makes you think so? sda6 I've set up as efi partition
<escott> Bauer1, no you haven't and its not a gpt disk
<histo> ewww ntfs
<Bauer2> escott, what do you mean a gpt disk? I dont understand why its not efi? I've selected as suggested sda as boot loader, created sda6 as efi using the ubuntu installer
<k1lumin4t1> I'm having an issue with a HP PROLIANT ML370 server using Linux, specifically Ubuntu
<histo> !uefi | Bauer2
<ubottu> Bauer2: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<k1lumin4t1>  The server runs fine with Ubuntu 6, 8 and 9
<Bauer2> perhaps the motherboard (Asus M5A97) doesnt support UEFI boot despite it is a UEFI mobo?
<histo> !details | k1lumin4t1
<ubottu> k1lumin4t1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<k1lumin4t1>  but when I do an upgrade to 10 or 12 it fails to load the root filesystem and starts busybox up
<histo> k1lumin4t1: Any errors?
<escott> Bauer1, its pretty clear you don't know the first thing about uefi. why are you messing with efi when your system is and was clearly configured to boot in bios mode
<k1lumin4t1> histo, the server fails to load the root filesystem using Ubuntu 12, specifically after taking the power cord out
<histo> k1lumin4t1: Can you mount the root filesystem?  Perhaps it needs checked.
<Bauer2> histo, I actually followed this one to the letter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<k1lumin4t1> histo,  it's a fresh install
<Bauer2> err - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Creating_an_EFI_partition
<k1lumin4t1> histo, under Ubuntu 6 or 8 works, also doing a fresh install
<histo> Bauer2: But if your firmware is set to auto mode then you are probably booting in some compatibility mode.
<histo> k1lumin4t1: How are you formatting /?
<k1lumin4t1> histo, using LVM, taking boot out
<k1lumin4t1> histo, root + var + usr + tmp + home + swap inside the LVM and boot outside
<k1lumin4t1> histo, it's a ultrascsi array with two scsi disks
<histo> k1lumin4t1: Okay can you mount / or /var or any of the others from busybox?
<Bauer2> histo, hmm it does say this: "ther: must be located at the start of a GPT disk, and must have a "boot" flag. " I am not sure my sda6 is set to /boot/efi, and that it is in start of GPT disk, is my disk GPT at all? escott says that it is not - how can I make it GPT disk?
<k1lumin4t1> histo, I'll try that... but why is it that ubuntu 6 or 8 work fine?
<histo> Bauer2: Repartitioning.
<Bauer2> also another problem is that I dont see any switch in the BIOS to set whether it is UEFI or normal boot device...
<escott> Bauer2, you had a car that was running fine on gasoline, but you heard about cars running on natural gas and despite knowing absolutely nothing about engines you started converting your car engine to run on natural gas
<histo> Bauer2: But again why not just use bios mode.
<Fernest> can anyone help me to install a GPU driver (GMA 3150)?
<DWSR> What's the factoid for recovering GRUB after a Windows install?
<escott> !grub | DWSR
<ubottu> DWSR: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DWSR> much obliged
<histo> k1lumin4t1: Who know untill you troubleshoot and figure it out. Are you reformatting the drive when you install?
<k1lumin4t1> histo, yes, completely fresh installs on both sides (8 or 12)
<Bauer2> lol escott  :) very nice analogy.. but I did follow the guide to the letter :)
<histo> k1lumin4t1: And recreating the VG?
<znx> i just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 .. and my desktop has loaded (i can see an icon there) but the top and side bar are not present
<k1lumin4t1> histo, hmmm the old-version install wasn't with LVM
<znx> eep
<k1lumin4t1> histo, I used LVM with 12
<Bauer2> histo, repartitioning manualy? or just using the installer again, this time not making EFI partition at all
<escott> Bauer2, start with www.rodsbooks.com its probably ~50pages
<histo> k1lumin4t1: Okay then most likely an issue with the way you setup LVM.
<histo> Bauer2: IS there a reason you want to use UEFI?
<k1lumin4t1> histo, but why is it that the LVM gets built up fine?
<znx> help .. what can i do to fix :-)
<histo> k1lumin4t1: It's obviously not built fine if you cant mount it.
<Bauer2> histo, no real reason that I can say.. just that they "say" it is faster booting, and that my new motherboard is uefi so I thought it would be best
<histo> k1lumin4t1: Try not using LVM installing 12.04 and see if it will boot with just a regular partition.  Then you will know if that's the issue.
<escott> Bauer2, its probably worse
<k1lumin4t1> histo, Ok, I will, but the thing is two of my coworkers already did that
<k1lumin4t1> histo, let me explain it
<k1lumin4t1> histo, they had the server installed with Ubuntu 8 with no LVM
<Bauer2> ok escott so I re-install, and this time without efi partition? hopefully it works this time...
<k1lumin4t1> histo, then they, through a series of upgrades, got it to 12, and voilá
<k1lumin4t1> histo, boot failure
<GeorgeTirebiter> Someone suggested to me, last night, that I would like Mint.
<GeorgeTirebiter> Whoever that was was correct. It's awesome!
<GeorgeTirebiter> especially compared to ubuntu
<GeorgeTirebiter> Do any of you know if there's a mint channel?
<histo> k1lumin4t1: I would start fresh coming into that situation. Or atleast try to mount whatever parition/LV they created either from busybox or via a live CD/USB to verify that it's created properly
<histo> k1lumin4t1: Then you can start eliminating things as being the issue.
<histo> !mint | GeorgeTirebiter
<ubottu> GeorgeTirebiter: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1lumin4t1> histo, ok
<histo> GeorgeTirebiter: btw you can install cinnamon in ubuntu
<GeorgeTirebiter> thanx\
<znx> ive lost my unity desktop .. what can i do to resolve this?
<k1lumin4t1> znx, you've lost unity?
<histo> znx: Start a search party.... Perhaps you can explain a little more what "lost" means
<znx> histo: no top and side bars
<znx> i just upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10
<znx> and the res is really low 800x600
<histo> znx: Okay then you didn't lose unity you just need to fix your resolution.
<znx> but where are the bars?
<histo> znx: Off the screen
<znx> um
<Hatz> So. I have a fresh out of the box SSD into my old PC. I have my USB drive with the ubuntu boot on it. Why does it keep saying installation failed before i even get to a prompt for anything?
<histo> znx: What type of video card do you have
<znx> nvidia of some sort i forget at this moment
<halfie> hi, which font is used by gnome-terminal as default one?
<histo> !md5sum | Hatz
<ubottu> Hatz: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<[db]_Gary_Cant> Would anyone happen to know how I would go about installing Ubuntu and running it alongside Windows?
<Bauer2> escott, btw why did you recommend not having ntfs unless I have easy access to windows to repair it? what is my alternative? I dont want to loose the 800gb data on it just to convert format...
<histo> halfie: in ubuntu? it's the ubuntu font
<halfie> histo: is ubuntu font a monospace font?
<evon> [db]_Gary_Cant, as long as you install windows first, when you install ubuntu, it will automatically make it so you can dual boot
<histo> halfie: I have no idea
<evon> [db]_Gary_Cant, Ubuntu's installation instructions are really strait forward
<[db]_Gary_Cant> Ah, alrighty then
<znx> histo: i just opened a terminal ..it has no window borders ..
<znx> xrandr only shows 800x600
<histo> Bauer2: You are kind of stuck with ntfs then unless you can move the data elsewhere. But 800GB of data with no backup isn't very safe no is it.
<znx> so im pretty sure unity is buggered
<histo> znx: What video card do you have?
<escott> Bauer2, move the data to a partition type that can be repaired
<Bauer2> I do have a laptop with windows 8.. will it allow me to repair it somehow if needed?
<znx> geforce 630i or compatible
<histo> Bauer2: You can fix ntfs with linux but I don't trust it.
<evon> znx, i had a lot of probs with unity and my nvidia cards too. didn't start working till i install 12.04 instead of 12.10
<Bauer2> histo, is this parititoning good? I would like to have an OK this time before proceeding :) http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/partitionsw.png/
<znx> evon: oh dont say that i just bloody well upgraded it .. :(((
<Hatz> histo md5 is good
<znx> sigh
<znx> do i really have to reinstall ubuntu again
<znx> this if f'in maddness
<evon> znx. not saying there isn't a solution. i'm just saying that it pissed me off so much i felt i had to downgrade
<halfie> histo: no problem, and what colors are being used in ubuntu's gnome-terminal, any ideas?
<znx> evon: i have been attempting to get ubuntu 12.10 for 2 days now ..
<evon> znx. but even then it didn't work properly at first
<znx> its a pain in the ring
<escott> Bauer1, if you yank the disk put it in an external enclosure and attach that to the laptop
<evon> znx. i decided it wasn't worth the pain.  I'm waiting for 13 and hoping for the best
<znx> i cant believe how bad the installer was for 12.10 that it didnt tell me anything when it simply hung
<znx> 12.04 installed but only after me manually fiddling the disks
<znx> and now the upgrade works but butchers my system
<Bauer2> escott, I think that should work using external sata :) what do you think of my partitioning this time? good to go ahead?
<znx> cant believe this
<znx> i swear ubuntu doesnt want me to use it
<znx> evon: i want 12.10 because it has the latest nvidia drivers .. which will allow me to play steam games
<dr_willis> you could beta test out 13 now and report any issues you are having.. that may get them fixed.
<znx> dr_willis: you mean me?
<dr_willis> If you are waiting for 13, and want to help - yes you. ;)
<znx> dr_willis: well no im not waiting for 13 .. and no i dont really want to help
<dr_willis> im about to insgtall 13.04 this weekend when i get time.
<histo> Bauer2: swap looks rather large to me. But it all depends on what you need/want.
<znx> id much prefer to have a working system .. not a pooched system
<evon> znx i pray for the best man. I'm too scared to try it again. took me a while to get this damn thing to work the way i want it to
<znx> sigh
<dr_willis> *burp*
<Bauer2> histo, well I got 8GB ram, will probably increase it more, otherwise any other suggestions before I click Install?
<escott> histo, but there is nothing else useful he can do with that chunk
<znx> the disappointing thing for me is ive been using fedora since v13 and upgraded it all the way to f18 .. and never had anything bumpy at all
<znx> this is my first attempt at ubuntu .. and its really disappointing me
<znx> grumble grumble
<Bauer2> znx: well, sometimes she is playing it hard to get, but is definitely worth it imo :)
<znx> so i guess i will go back and install 12.04 again .. and see if i can do something else to get the nvidia drivers on it instead of 12.10
<evon> znx, sorry man.  Ubuntu is a great OS but this kind of crap happens every so often.
<znx> Bauer2: i have a funny feeling that i will finally install steam .. see that its no good and blank this system going back to fedora with the nasty wine hack for steam
<evon> znx, Linux Mint might be worth a shot lol ;-)
<znx> evon: i guess i just expected the install to you know .. install .. or at least bitch at me about why it wasnt installing
<znx> no i will be going back to fedora
<znx> that is if steam isnt better under ubuntu
<evon> znx.  Good luck brother man. I'm gone to bed
<znx> later
<znx> thanks for listening to me moan
<Bauer2> znx, irc is best place to find free psychologists :P
<Bauer2> I am disappointed with my new case here.. Nanoxia - its perfect in every way.. except it does not have HDD LED!
<Bauer2> I missed that at the store
<Bauer2> now I cant tell when the hdd is reading/writing
<wynn> I have tried to install several verisions of ubuntu on an old PC but everytime screen starts to roll.  any ideas?
<logavanc> Screen starts to roll?
<SolarisBoy> sounds cool
<wynn> the logo rolls from top to bottom
<wynn> like a old tv would if its horzontal sync was bad
<logavanc> Only thing I can think of regarding video is setting the 'nomodeset' flag on boot, or 'xforcevesa' maybe.
<Hatz> HAH. FINALLY. My intallation is working.
<wynn> im new to linux   how would i do that
<logavanc> On boot, hold the SHIFT key to drop you into the GRUB menu, then hit 'e' to edit the default entry. On the line with 'quiet' add the word 'nomodeset' then press F10 to boot.  It isn't a permanent change, and shouldn't mess anything up.
<znx> Bauer2: haha tis horribly true :P
<wynn> okay ill try that   thank you very much
<logavanc> Oh...
<logavanc> Is this with the live cd?
<logavanc> (Instructions would differ if this issue was present when booting the livecd)
<wynn> yes i'm booting from a iso cd  not really sure if its a live cd
<logavanc> Ahhh... well then. Forget everything I just said.
<logavanc> =)
<wynn> lol
<wynn> forgotten
<logavanc> The live CD can set the same options, the way to do it is actually easier though.
<logavanc> At some point in the live-cd boot, the screen will turn purple and there will be a little picture of a keyboard on the bottom of the screen, if you hit any key at that point, it will bring up a language selection menu.
<logavanc> I select english, but whatever.
<Quanten> hey guys, i'm getting a "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext4 in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at / failed." error when i try to install ubuntu
<halfie> Ubuntu seems to be using "Monospace 10" as the default terminal font. Correct?
<logavanc> Then there will be a cool boot menu displayed where you can hit F6 to bring up additional boot options.  You can just select 'nomodeset' or 'xforcevesa' right there.
<wynn> ok
<wynn> thanks
<logavanc> Try it out, you never know. It might work.
<wynn> i should of swallowed my pride and came on here and asked a week ago
<Quanten> hey guys, i'm getting a "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext4 in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at / failed." error when i try to install ubuntu
<histo> halfie: It uses the ubuntu font
<histo> halfie: notice the n's
<Quanten> anyone?
<logavanc> Quanten, is this error showing up when you attempt to boot the live cd?
<Quanten> nope. it's showing up when i click delete everything and install
<logavanc> Hmmm...
<Bauer1> halfie: damn,  different error each time! After installing with the partitions as you saw,  I got the unhelpful error "Operating system load error",  If I disable dvd as first boot device, I get "Multiple active partitions"
<logavanc> What a pretty font... I love Ubuntu Monospace.
<Quanten>  no one knows? ;/
<brightknight> DS9
<kyle___> I doughnut suppose anyone hanging out in ubuntu has a 3d printer they use from it?  And could give some tips on getting repetier to fscking work.
<logavanc> Quanten, I would say try to mount the FS without using the installer and see if that works (from the live cd).
<wynn> logavanc    thanks that seems to have fixed it
<Quanten> logavanc, idk how to do that ;/
<Quanten> i'm a newb, i don't even know what FS is
<Bauer1> Quanten look at dmesg for errors
<kyle___> Quanten: File system
<Quanten> wat
<Quanten> how would i moutn the file system?
<logavanc> Boot live CD.
<CavalierPrime> Bauer1 d/l bootrepair live cd and use
<logavanc> Select 'Try it"
<Quanten> yes, that works
<logavanc> Open nautilus.
<Quanten> ok
<logavanc> Find drive on the left and click it.
<Quanten> k
<logavanc> I am assuming that it has a file system of course.
<Bauer1> CavalierPrime can I burn it using the ubuntu live cd?
<Quanten> what do you mean?
<dr_willis> if the installer failed to format the drive. then it wont be accessable.
<Quanten> guh ;_; that sounds bad
<Quanten> i mean it worked before
<Quanten> but then another error happened
<Quanten> is there any possible way to fix the error in the ext4 file system
<dr_willis> you said the hd was having issues earlier.  hds can die with little warning
<Quanten> in partition 1
<Quanten> i know. but is there any other possible solutions?
<Quanten> *are there
<dr_willis> try partitioning and formating it by hand
<Guest59330> hello
<logavanc> Fire up GParted.
<Guest59330> logavanc
<Quanten> alright
<logavanc> (Disclaimer: You can f*ck stuff up with GParted.)
<dr_willis> if its dead... it may be  very dead. or just sort of dead. ;-)
<Quanten> it's fine there is nothing on this computer
<logavanc> God I hate mostly dead hard drives.
<Guest59330> are you sure there is nothing
<Quanten> yup
<logavanc> Guest59330, yes?
<Quanten> i deleted everything
<dr_willis> nothing on the pc.. you can play with gparted and parted and fdisk all you  want.  ;-)
<Guest59330> cool
<Guest59330> i have a good mission for us to do
<Quanten> i'm willing to try anything to install ubuntu
<Bauer1> CavalierPrime: is boot repair not included in the ubuntu live cd somewhere already?
<Quanten> okay so on /dev/sda1 i have a 462 gig unknown fs
<Quanten> on /dev/sda2
<Quanten> i have a 3.85 g extended fs
<Quanten> and within /dev/sda2 i have a /dev/sda5/ linux swap also 3.85 gigs
<Quanten> and then finally 1 MiB of unallocated fs
<Quanten> if that helps
<logavanc> So, pretty typical drive setup when installing Ubuntu.
<Guest59330> so any want to help attack a place
<logavanc> Select the big one (sda1), right click and tell it to format to ext4
<Guest59330> lol
<logavanc> Then click apply (realize that this will wipe everything on the partition)
<Guest26607> how to retrive the passward
<Quanten> when i click apply an error occured
<Quanten> it fails when 'create new ext4 file system"
<logavanc> Yeah, figured. That is not a good sign dude... =)
<Quanten> :(
<Quanten> i mean, it was just working before
<Quanten> idk why
<Quanten> it stopped now
<Quanten> any other possible work arounds
<Quanten> ?
<FloodBot1> Quanten: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<logavanc> Hate to say get a new HDD, but...
<dr_willis> you could try to zero the hd with the dd command..  but i bet its a dead hd.
<histo> Guest26607: retrieve password for what?
<Quanten> i'm willing to try that
<Quanten> how would i do that?
<dr_willis> how big is the hd?
<histo> Quanten: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/you/want/to/blank bs=1M
<logavanc> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda bs=4M
<Quanten> around 500g
<logavanc> Then get some sleep... =)
<histo> logavanc: /dev/null won't zero
<logavanc> Crap, histo you are right.
<logavanc> I meant /dev/zero... couldn't you tell? =)
<Quanten> so what do i do?
<logavanc> Open a terminal.
<dr_willis> if dd fails.... its dead jim...
<Cell> So is there some reason Steam needs to be reading files in my .ecryptfs folder?
<Quanten> okay, terminal opened ;P
<logavanc> type the following:         dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/you/want/to/blank bs=4M
<logavanc> Crap...
<Quanten> wait
<Quanten> wat
<logavanc> type the following:         sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/you/want/to/blank bs=4M
<Quanten> you want to blank?
<logavanc> Crap...
<Quanten> o.o
<Cell> Shit
<Guest59330> logavanc
<dr_willis> you said you wanted to...
<logavanc> type the following:         sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=4M
<logavanc> ^that one!
<Guest59330> can you mentor me
<logavanc> =)
<Quanten> okay i added sudo to it
<logavanc> Guest59330, I am not attacking anyone.
<Quanten> and now it's blinking
<Quanten> i mean
<Quanten> i changed it
<Quanten> and yeah, it's just a blinking cursor
<dr_willis> it will take some time to zero the disk...
<Quanten> what does zeroing the disk mean?
<dr_willis> writing  00000000000000 to the disk
<logavanc> You are literally writing 0 to every bit on the drive right now.
<Quanten> what will that do?
<dr_willis> totally erase it
<Deepfriedice> Quanten: wipe everything.
<logavanc> And maybe show if any errors occur.
<dr_willis> when its done reboot and  try the installer again
<logavanc> If it pukes during the DD, then the drive has... issues.
<logavanc> Cell, Shit what?
<dr_willis> it will give some error when its done about end if device.. and show how much it wrote.. which should be clise to 500gb
<Guest59330> can some one tell me how to break in to a nather computer
<DWSR> Yes.
<DWSR> Use a screwdriver.
<DWSR> Take off the side door.
<Guest59330> lol
<DWSR> There, you are in another computer.
<Guest59330> funnnny
<dr_willis> i use a hammer
<Guest59330> hahaahaha
<dr_willis> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<logavanc> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> dr_willis: it won't get an error
<logavanc> haha
<logavanc> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<histo> whats a nather computer?
<Deepfriedice> Guest50330: Is it HP or dell that makes the nather series?
<logavanc> hehe
<histo> I think that's the next version of the MS surface
<histo> Nather
<logavanc> Asus maybe?
<histo> even worse
<histo> RT > PRO > NATHER
<logavanc> If it is a MS product, you don't need to break into it, just wait a bit and it will break itself.
<dr_willis> home basic enhanced  premium  light  exasperated  edition
<histo> with all new app store to buy all your apps
<Ackis> what would the best way be to install ubuntu for someone who hasn't played with linux in 10ish years, has a partition for the install, and is using windows 8
<logavanc> But no Start(C) button.
<histo> Ackis: put cd in drive and install
<histo> Ackis: or install off of usb
<DWSR> Ackis: Just install via LiveCD.
<Quanten> so far so good no error T_T
<dr_willis> backup  the system first.
<Quanten> if it doesn't return an error and finishes, what should i do?
<histo> Ackis: You will be plesently suprised if it's been 10 years. Many changes
<logavanc> Quanten, try the install again.
<dr_willis> when its done reboot and  try the installer again
<AcidRain2012> Ackis: just dont use unity.
<Ackis> histo: I loved it before, it just wasn't practical for my uses
<logavanc> Ackis, and Ubuntu will hold you hand through the whole process.
<dr_willis> logical....
<histo> Ackis: that's another option is the install cd is actually a livecd you can boot to and check things out see if you like it etc..
<AcidRain2012> if u see that u may think that 10yrs was -20yrs
<Quanten> how long does it generally take?
<histo> Ackis: I bet it's practical now. Download and check it out.
<logavanc> Quanten, for 500 G... a while.
<histo> Quanten: It returns output wrote X bytest etc... blah blah
<histo> Quanten: It won't take that long if you did bs=1m
<histo> 1m
<histo> stupid caps lock 1M
<histo> jesus
<dr_willis> the fact it hasent failed yet... is a good sign
<Quanten> i did bs=4m
<Quanten> 4M
<logavanc> Wanna see something cool Quanten?
<histo> say you get 80MB/s  so do the math
<Quanten> sure :o
<JDuke128> hello i m developer for windows and mac. I m making cross platform tool.I can get foreground window on the system on win32 by utilizing GetForegroundWindow , how can i get same ? i want foreground window title name? possible ?
<histo> Quanten: you can check it's speed with something like nmon or iotop
<histo> ɔool
<logavanc> Open another terminal, type the following 'ps aux | grep dd' and look for your command.
<Quanten> okay
<Quanten> is it supposed to signify something?
<Quanten> :O
<logavanc> The line with your command will have a number shown in the second column (from the left, the first is the user name that ran the command, then the next is the PID).
<histo> Quanten: or ps aux as logavanc suggested will show that it's running using cpu ram etc...
<histo> Quanten: top or htop is another way to monitor running PIDS
<Quanten> the number is 14127
<logavanc> Once you have that number, run the following command 'sude kill -USR1 0000' where 0000 is whatever number you got before.
<logavanc> So... 'sudo kill -USR1 14127'
<histo> Quanten: That's only if you want to stop it
<Quanten> ...
<Quanten> o.o
<histo> logavanc: Why are you having him kill the PID
<logavanc> That will not stop it.
<logavanc> -USR1
<logavanc> Check the DD man page.
<Quanten> uh
<logavanc> It tells the DD command to dump statistics to the screen.
<Quanten> i went to the original terminal
<Quanten> and yeah
<histo> oh yeah
<histo> lol
<Quanten> there are statistics
<histo> didn't see the usr
<FloodBot1> Quanten: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Quanten> 806.946 s, 77.5 MB/
<Quanten> s
<logavanc> If I remember correctly, one of the stats given should be the rate...
<logavanc> Yeah, so there you go, ~77 MB/s.   500GB / 77 MB = #of seconds (roughly)
<dickieb> hello, I got a question. Every time I boot to ubuntu from the installation, the screen goes blank around 10 minutes after the DVD is booted up. Im guessing that its because I have an ATI card. Is there anyway I can fix this so I can install ubuntu?
<histo> Quanten: 119 minutes at that rate
<histo> Quanten: but it will speed up as it gets to the outside of the disk.
<histo> and slow down near the inside actaully.
<histo> roughly 2hrs.
<Quanten> ty
<logavanc> histo, that is why they like to put the swap out at the end, right? Not sure if that is a wives tale though.
<histo> logavanc: Well on a mechanical disk it's spinning faster on the outside that's why
<logavanc> dickieb, Try setting 'nomodeset' when booting the Ubuntu LiveCD.
<dickieb> thank you!
<logavanc> You know... I think I wanna run an experiment on the read/write times of a spinning disk based on disk location.
<logavanc> Mythbusters style.
<Delux> it is possbile to install a Windows XP VM on Ubuntu Server and RDP into that Windows machine?
<burtonium> ofc
<histo> logavanc: It's not hard to understand that the outside of the wheel will pass a fixed point at a higher speed than the inside of the wheel.
<Quanten> thanks you guys
<Quanten> hope it works
<dr_willis> swap partitions dont have to be on the end
<Quanten> so far so good, no errors
<logavanc> Oh I agree histo, I am just not sure what kind of difference that would make.  Seems an insignificant sort of difference.
<histo> logavanc: the actually differences in speed I believe would be minimal.
<dr_willis> of course if you are actually using swap.. thatss going to be such a major reduction to speed that  any differances btween the start and end of the disk will be barely noticeable
<logavanc> Its all sorta moot for me anyway, I use SSDs.
<dr_willis> if you want better swap speeds.. spread swap out amoung several hard drives
<dr_willis> thats old skool tricks. ;)
<sasori> hi, how to install crunch on ubuntu 11.04 ? ..because i tried "sudo apt-get install crunch" ...it says "Unable to locate package crunch"
<histo> logavanc: The bigger issue is moving the heads. These disks spin so fast no adays. I just use SSD's when possible also and don't worry about it.
<logavanc> Wow... that is actually a really good idea dr_willis .
<histo> !info crunch
<ubottu> Package crunch does not exist in quantal
<sasori> ubottu: how to solve this issue?
<ubottu> sasori: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> sasori: Aparently there is no package crunch or it has a different name.
<logavanc> I have 4 drives in my machine, with a different version of Linux on each, but I don't mount the other's swap space.
<sasori> any idea how to solve this?
<histo> logavanc: RAID is multiple dirves
<marshal> . /var/log/dist-upgrade does exists but apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't write any info their and i'm trying to debug some dist-upgrade issue.. any ideas? thanks
<marshal> *doesn't*
<histo> sasori: See if the persont hat wrote the crunch package has source code availible.
<Hatz> I must be an idiot because i can't see the notification or the Administration -> additional drivers this guide talks about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dr_willis> i got no idea what 'crunch' is... ;)
<sasori> histo: and then?
<dr_willis> Hatz:  in 12.10 the addational drivers tool is in a tab under the 'software sources' tool
<Hatz> ah
<phunyguy> So I have a mid-2011 mac air 13" with ubuntu 12.10 on it that I JUST installed.... and after running updates and restarting/powering off/powering pack on, the wireless will not detect any networks.  I should also note that it was running Kubuntu perfectly before that.
<histo> sasori: build the source and install it with checkinstall
<histo> !checkinstall | sasori
<ubottu> sasori: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<logavanc> !
<logavanc> That is awesome!
<histo> phunyguy: what wireless chipset is it?
<histo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<logavanc> How for come I aint never seen that before???
<dr_willis> dont reply on checkinstall to work properly for all code also. :)
<dr_willis> rely
<Quanten> night all
<Quanten> thanks for the help
<logavanc> np
<histo> dr_willis: You've seen it fail? I haven't
<Quanten> may tux be with you
<dr_willis> checkinstall is considered a bit of a hack/dirty work around
<histo> dr_willis: for building debs it's a hack
<phunyguy> histo, Broadcom BCM43224
<histo> sasori: You could also look for a PPA someone may have already done all the hard work for you.
<dr_willis> Ive rarely needed it.. i do recall seeing someone in here had some issues a few mo back.. but i dont recall the details
<dr_willis> PPA's are definatly the better answer
<histo> !bcm | phunyguy
<ubottu> phunyguy: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<histo> !ppa | sasori
<ubottu> sasori: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<logavanc> Speaking of PPAs, how come LibreOffice don't have a PPA for their newest releases??? I want 4.0!
<phunyguy> histo, it worked great in Kubuntu
<quinn_> Libreoffice does have a PPA I belive
<quinn_> *believe
<histo> logavanc: Have you checked backports?
<quinn_> I just use the deb package from their website though
<Delux> is it possbile to install a Windows XP VM on Ubuntu Server and RDP into that Windows machine?
<histo> logavanc: and I'm sure they have a ppa
<logavanc> Last time (several times actually) I put the backports on my system, it blew up.
<histo> Delux: yes
<dr_willis> Delux:  yes
<logavanc> Delux, yes.
<dr_willis> Delux:  we said yes earlier. ;)
<Delux> do I have to build the machine elsewhere?
<histo> Delux: infact virtualbox has rdp built in
<phunyguy> histo, I also don't have an ethernet port on this thing to connect to a wire and get the wifi working ><
<histo> Delux: Build what machine?
<quinn_> Here's the ppa - https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<Delux> the virtual machine
<histo> !offline | phy1729
<ubottu> phy1729: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<histo> phunyguy: ^^^^^^^^^
<histo> Delux: You don't build virtual machines. They are virtual.
<phunyguy> histo is it just the firmware missing?
<histo> phunyguy: sounds that way
<logavanc> There is a PPA dedicated for the 3.5 series which supports Lucid/10.04, Oneiric/11.10 and Precise/12.04 for a more stable experience!
<phunyguy> I can make that happen then
<logavanc> ^ quinn_
<Delux> histo - build meaning click boxes and do all the settings
<histo> phunyguy: broadcom chipsets need firmware. Other option is if you have  a USB dongle that doesn't use gcm
<histo> phunyguy: sorry bcm not gcm
<phunyguy> WAIT!!
<phunyguy> I DO!
<phunyguy> brb
<da3m0n__> I need some help regarding private cloud deployment for my project work
<phunyguy> =D
<FloodBot1> phunyguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> Its handy having a usb dongle that works out of the box with linux. ;)
<histo> Delux: You don't need to click boxes. You cant start the virtual box guest form the cli booting the winblows install iso. And connect via rdp to install etc....
<histo> Delux: /j #virtualbox
<logavanc> I was saying that I want LibreOffice 4.0, and I was bummed that there wasn't a PPA for getting it in Ubuntu 12.04.
<dr_willis> lets you get the addational-drivers  for your built in wifi easier..
<Delux> thanks histo
<histo> Delux: NP
<phunyguy> 4 lines causes a flood trigger... wow... ok.    Shouldnt have added the last smiley  ;)
<histo> logavanc: did you find it?
<phunyguy> histo, that wasnt at all the fix.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/223246/why-do-i-have-no-wifi-on-a-macbook-air-14-2
<logavanc> Maybe... still looking.
<phunyguy> thanks anyway
<phunyguy> I think those broadcom docs are very dated.
<logavanc> This might do it...    ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-prereleases
<histo> logavanc: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=libreoffice+ppa  first result
<histo> phunyguy: How'd the driver get enabled in the first place?
<phunyguy> histo, I didnt do it.  I installed the OS, and then ran updates
<logavanc> Right histo... see earlier:  There is a PPA dedicated for the 3.5 series which supports Lucid/10.04, Oneiric/11.10 and Precise/12.04 for a more stable experience!
<phunyguy> that was it.  I'm no spring chicken with Ubuntu
<histo> phunyguy: That's a silly bug
<phunyguy> histo, agreed.
<phunyguy> sounds like an issue with the STA driver
<phunyguy> it ay get fixed with a future update release.
<histo> Why is everyone so hyped up for libre office 4.0?
<logavanc> Why wouldn't you be?  I suppose you just love MS Office histo?
<phunyguy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<histo> logavanc: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice
<phunyguy> logavanc: be respectful.
<histo> If there is no greate bennefit why go through all this drama just to install it.
<logavanc> Really??? After getting a lfgtfy link? I am the one being disrespectful???
<phunyguy> logavanc: please understand, the errors of a few should not be blamed on the entire community, and two wrongs dont make a right.
<histo> sense of humor?
<bazhang> lets move on logavanc
<phunyguy> everyone here works for free
<logavanc> I thought I was being good...
<phunyguy> with that being said.....
<phunyguy> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<logavanc> No swearing...
<logavanc> Although I guess that I do see some humor in the fact that accusing someone of using an MS product is this community would be considered a low blow. =)
<phunyguy> now you get the idea.
<phunyguy> go with the flow, brotha, and realize that lots in here want to help, and their intentions are good, even if their methods might be not in the best interest of supporting the community.
<histo> logavanc: I didn't take offense to your comment in anyway just FYI
<logavanc> Haha! I probably would have!
<phunyguy> and never be too proud to ask for help. :) - I have been using Ubuntu since 2007, and I still come in here for assistance, fend off some bad advice, and come up with a working solution after a while.  Speaking of, histo, that link I posted worked, and maybe we should try not to blast the !bcm trigger so fast, considering the latest version of Ubuntu mentioned in it is 11.10.
<ricomoss_> Anyone up to help solve a dual monitor issue on a System 76 laptop?
<logavanc> Fire away ricomoss_
<histo> ricomoss_: Doesn't system 76 provide support for their hardware under their terms?
<ricomoss_> I have a VGA and HDMI monitors that I'm trying to connect for dual monitor sans the laptop screen.   When I connect the HDMI monitor the system "recognizes it" but when I configure it the monitor displays "No HDMI Input Found".
<ricomoss_> I've tried contacting s76 support but I have yet to hear back from them.  I thought I might be able to find a solution sooner.
<logavanc> So in Ubuntu, you set up the desktop to be mirrored or extended onto the HDMI screen?
<histo> ricomoss_: is it a nvidia card?
<dr_willis> ive seen laptops that have to have the external monitors plugged in - when powered up.  or else the port is disabled.. also seen  where you have to  hit some special fn-whatever keys to actually turn on the extra port
<ricomoss_> No, it is Intel HD Graphics 4000
<phunyguy> dr_willis: this mac air is a good example of that.  the thunderbolt port wont see anything unless it is there at power on.
<dr_willis> for an intel laptop once.. i had to use the fn keys.. till it turned on.. then for some reason it always saw it after a reboot after that one time..
<ricomoss_> I've tried booting with both monitors plugged in...in this none of the monitors work and I am unable to see anything.
<dr_willis> ive had  a nvidia laptop once.. i had to have the nvidia drivers installed or else the external port wouldent work at all..
<dr_willis> had a weird laptop once - it Defaulted to the external monitor port... even with nothing  plugged into it.. :) had to hit the FN--? key at each bootup like twice to toggle the lcd to turn on..
<dr_willis> just luck i discovered that.. it was playing sound.. no display... smacked some keys.. it worked.. ;)
<phunyguy> if this mac air is anything though, it is fast.  boots from power off to login screen in about 7 seconds.
<dr_willis> The joys of laptop weirdness over theyears
<phunyguy> (SSD)
<l057c0d3r> yeah...  dr_willis with this lappy..  and amd radion hd.  the hdmi worked..  but until i put catalist on it.. i could not get 1080p from it
<ricomoss_> So should I attempt a reboot with both monitors plugged in and try hitting the fn+some key until it works?
<dr_willis> ricomoss_:  yea..  you may want to actually power off.. plug them in. and power on.  not just a reboot
<l057c0d3r> usually there on lappys there is a little box with lines on both sides of it.. on f4 or around there..  which toggles the displays
<l057c0d3r> if you have that button ricomoss_ i would try that
<dr_willis> dance in a circle around the room 3 times chanting hiku verses also...
<ricomoss_> Ok.  I'll try that.  brb
<gregory58> Hello, I am getting started on a VPS and contemplating between a 32 or 64 bit Ubuntu server.....which one is recommended?
<Ben64> gregory58: 64 if it is supported
<dr_willis> gregory58:  i imatine it depends on your needs.
<l057c0d3r> helps to have the drivers installed though...  and a utility to control the monitors..  for some strange reason.. my hdmi keeps default to a different res then the one i set when using it..  even when i hard set it in the xorg.conf
<gregory58> Ben64: Cool, 64 it is..
<l057c0d3r> so i have to use amd control manager to change it to 1080p when i want to use it
<Cell> does anyone know about apparmor?
<logavanc> I know more about SELinux, but...
<dr_willis> seems like these virtual servers are getting like.. really cheap. ;) saw one the other day for $5 a month.   tempted to get one just for a znc server/toy
<Cell> If you get one, can I have root on it?
<dr_willis> go spend your own $5 a month... phhhht!
<dr_willis> ;)
<logavanc> I was eying Linode the other day, but it wasn't no 5 a month.
<burtonium> does anyone have glittching in sound when watching youtube videos? It happens for a second every minute or so? I use external NI audio 2 adapter
<Cell> :(
<Cell> its probably just an ubuntu box hosted out of some kid's mother's basement :P
<histo> burtonium: not here
<dr_willis> i saw one advertised just yesterday for $5 a mo for the lowest one.. they were touteing 'servers use a ssd' still not sure how thats doable.
<histo> Cell: get one what?
<Cell> what?
<histo> dr_willis: did you check out weechat's relay yet?
 * histo has been eying up dotblock hosting.
<logavanc> http://xkcd.com/908/
<dr_willis> https://www.digitalocean.com   $5 mo. claims they are using ssds..  not sure of the details.. ive never used any of these cloud servers..
<dr_willis> histo:  i toyed with it.. but the android client kept crashing. ;)
<bazhang> logavanc, dont paste that here
<Cell> havent you seen that xkcd dr_willis
<dr_willis> i rarely read xkcd.. ;) im not nerdy enough.  ;P
<logavanc> ? What is wrong with xkcd bazhang?
<Cell> dr_willis: https://xkcd.com/908/
<histo> dr_willis: Yeah dotblock is advertising $9.99 ssd
<bazhang> logavanc, it has Nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<bazhang> Cell, lets stay on topic
<logavanc> Oh.
<histo> dr_willis: 30 day trial
<histo> sry
<Cell> it is on topic, trollop
<dr_willis> are we going to neeed a #ubunt-vps or #ubuntu-cloud eventually?
<histo> dr_willis: Probably
<bazhang> Cell, no its not. #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat NOT here
<histo> although #ubuntu-server isn't being used like it should.
<Cell> For someone who spends his all time trolling #defocus you sure are touchy, bazhang
<dr_willis> I really need to read up on this stuff someday.  - I just dont know what all you can do on them to  even justify $5 a mo. but i bet i could do with a ubuntu cloud server what i am doing with my raspberry pi.
<braaaains> any ubuntu gurus out there who might let me pick their brain about server vs desktop advantages ?
<Cell> how do I clear apparmor entries
<Cell> in the log files
<bazhang> braaaains, ask the channel
<dr_willis> braaaains:  install a service on a desktop install.. you got a server. ;)
<dr_willis> theres not a server kernel any more is there? there used to be i rember.  getting where the diferances tween a desktop and server are blury these days
<logavanc> braaaains, Install ubuntu-desktop on a server install and you have ubuntu desktop.
<braaaains> so the desktop GUI doesn't detract too much from the processing power of the server then ?
<bazhang> braaaains, of course it does
<dr_willis> My little Raspberry Pi works as an ok home server. ;)
<logavanc> braaaains, I didn't say that.
<dr_willis> so it depends on what you are actually serveing..
<histo> braaaains: That's the difference GUI no GUI
<histo> braaaains: You don't need the GUI
<logavanc> (An option, I might point out, that I am pretty sure that MS Windows does not give you.)
<ricomoss> No luck on the HDMI monitor - I even tried another monitor.
<braaaains> thats what I was thinking.... that the GUI would just slow it down since it will be headless anyways, I plan to do all my admin through SSH and webmin
<Gnea> Having a GUI on a server is like riding a bicycle with training wheels.
<Gnea> Some things you just outgrow...
<logavanc> Which is perfect for Windows server admins... =)
<braaaains> thanks for the info guys, i'll stick with the server installation then...
<bazhang> !webmin | braaaains
<ubottu> braaaains: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<bazhang> !ebox > braaaains
<ubottu> braaaains, please see my private message
<Cell> anyone know how to delete apparmor events from the log files
<ricomoss> Any other suggestions for getting the dual monitor setup to work on the s76 laptop?
<Gnea> Cell: why would you need to do that?
<logavanc> Isn't there an apparmor gui front end that you can install for doing that?  I know there is for SELinux.
<bazhang> ricomoss, using xrandr?
<Cell> because I was doing some profiling and now its giving me errors
<braaaains> bazhang: Oh, thanks for the info. I had been using it fine in a VM but there was not extensive testing
<Cell> so I think the log file might be screwed up
<ricomoss> bazhang, I'm not sure what xrandr is.  How can I find out?
<Cell> (I)nherit / (P)rofile / (C)hild / (N)ame / (U)nconfined / (X)ix / (D)eny / Abo(r)t / (F)inish
<Cell> Argument "" isn't numeric in sort at /usr/share/perl5/Immunix/AppArmor.pm line 4312.
<bazhang> !xrandr | ricomoss
<ubottu> ricomoss: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<logavanc> braaaains, You might check out Zentyal too.
<Gnea> Cell: looks more like a warning, not an error
<Cell> well its an error because its stops the profile editor from working
<Gnea> are you sure it wasn't already finished anyway?
<Cell> yes
<Cell> it was just hanging at the command line
<Gnea> oh, the HDD LED wasn't lit anymore?
<Cell> well I didnt check but it was hanging
<Cell> the program is supposed to ask me to approve behaviors and then save a profile
<ricomoss> bazhang, ubottu, I am reading about xrandr and I can't see what to do to get HDMI to work.
<Gnea> well sometimes programs are still running but don't always display output in a terminal until they get to a certain point
<Cell> ok well still I would like to delete those entries
<Cell> can I just delete syslog?
<Gnea> you could
<Cell> I dont think I have much use for it
<logavanc> Good night all.
<Chojek> Hello?
<Cell> its 300 mb, that's a ridiculous waste of space
<Gnea> just remember that there is a process that's currently writing to it
<Gnea> only 300?
<Chojek> This is the chat for Ubuntu help yes?
<Cell> only?
<Gnea> heh
<bazhang> Chojek, for support yes.
<braaaains> bazhang: I'm looking through that link (and doc.zentyal.org) and I'm having trouble figuring out if Zentyal will help me to setup softraid with MDADM like Webmin did, you wouldn't happen to know off the top of your head would you ? That was pretty much the whole reason for installing webmin to be honest, manually dealing with MDADM was making my head spin.
<histo> Chojek: /topic
<Chojek> ./topic doesn't work..
<histo> Chojek: remove the .
<Gnea> Cell: well, it sounds like you have a lot of verbosity turned on from various apps, so yes, 'only'.
<bazhang> Chojek, what is your ubuntu support issue. please ask the channel
<bazhang> braaaains, not looked into that deeply, my apologies
<Chojek> i don't have it installed, i was just curious
<Chojek> ive been thinking of installing it
<Cell> is there a way to limit the size?
<bazhang> !manual | Chojek first have a read
<ubottu> Chojek first have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | Chojek and these
<ubottu> Chojek and these: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Chojek> S!rute
<Chojek> !rute
<Chojek> lol
<bazhang> Chojek, you would actually read those links.
<Chojek> i have a usb, can I use it to install Ubuntu on it?
<Chojek> And can I switch between Windows and Ubuntu?
<bazhang> Chojek, yes
<Cell> Is there an apparmor specific channel?
<bazhang> !alis | cell have a look
<ubottu> cell have a look: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ricomoss> If I plug in my HDMI monitor and "enable" it in the Display settings and then run xrandr it seems to say it's connected and shows all the settings available.  What should I do after this?
<Gnea> Cell: yes, you could tell your processes to not be so noisy.  also, syslog files tend to get archived on a daily basis, so it will shrink considerably.
<Chojek> Sweet, so do I just go on http://www.ubuntu.com and download the file and put it on my usb?
<Chojek> and just go from there?
<bazhang> Chojek, essentially, yes. not quite drag and drop though. there are instructions on the site
<Gnea> Cell: no idea, the only thing I can see from here is the website
<MNichie> I have a custom udev rule for my phone, but it looks like Ubuntu is overriding my rule and trying(unsuccessfully) to mount automount it.  Does anyone know how Ubuntu is deciding to try to automount a device?
<Gnea> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Chojek> is Ubuntu faster than Windows?
<Cell> For certain things
<bazhang> Chojek, thats pure speculation
<bazhang> !ot | Chojek
<ubottu> Chojek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gnea> Chojek: is a ferrari faster than a corolla?
<Chojek> is a ferrari faster than a corolla?
<Chojek> i'd assume so
<Chojek> lol
<bazhang> lets move on please
<Chojek> i found a windows installer for ubuntu
<bazhang> thats wubi Chojek
<bazhang> !wubi > Chojek
<ubottu> Chojek, please see my private message
<Chojek> Yep, wubi.
<ricomoss> I was able to get my HDMI monitor working if I disable the VGA monitor.  So it's as if the laptop screen has to be 1 of the 2 monitors.  Any ideas around this?
<Chojek> Sweet.
<Chojek> Thanks for the helpful information guys.
<burtonium> ricomoss: no its more like, you have crapy drivers
<dr_willis> wubi can be problematic
<Chojek> I have no real reason to use Ubuntu, just out of curiosity I guess.
<braaaains> Does anybody have a solution to creating a softraid that doesn't use webmin ? Besides manually through the console with MDADM because I could not figure that out for the life of me. :( This has kind of thrown a wrench in my plans.
<ricomoss> To fix "crappy drivers" I should...?
<dr_willis> ricomoss:  perhaps the xswat ppa may hav updated ones
<dr_willis> !xswat
<nbastin> anyone know the context in which the preseed file runs late_command?
<nbastin> it works perfectly fine at the ash shell
<burtonium> ricomoss: I don't know really, but on my hackintosh, I had to change framebuffer settings so i could connect 1xHDMI and 1xVGA monitor, so I assume it's problem with drivers, but don't take that for granted.
<nbastin> but the install complains it dies with exit 2
<braaaains> bazhang does webmin not work with any versions of ubuntu ? I was going to install it on the 12.04 server and there seems to be many installation/usage guides online for it... is it just 12.10 that is not compatible?
<bazhang> braaaains, webmin has been a no go for a long time, many releases of debian/ubuntu
<sasori> how to remove the dual booted linux in a windows machine?
<ricomoss> You'll be happy to know that I finally got it to work.  I have no idea what I did, but they are functioning like a dream!  So happy, now I can actually do some development.
<braaaains> bazhang thank you, do you think it would be advisable for me to install ubuntu desktop then ? it seems like it might be possible to disable the GUI after I've gotten everything setup and running how I want it to ? Because I may need to use something like gparted to create my raid array...
<bazhang> sasori, you wish to go back to windows only?
<astro5> when i left click on a window title bar and try to drag window...the mouse pointer comes detached from title bar and floats around screen, is there some setting i can use to change this?
<maxjezy> anyone installed the ubuntu for phone on their nexus galaxy?
<sasori> bazhang: yep...and replace the current dual boot linux distro that i have
<sasori> into another linux distro
<bazhang> sasori, remove the offending partition then update grub
<bazhang> !grub2 | sasori
<ubottu> sasori: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<grendal-prime> hey i have a werid sound card issue.  Every time i suspend my laptop and bring it back up..my Mic does not work..untell i open my pulse audio volumn control and toggle the mic from "internal Microphone" and back to "microphone""
<grendal-prime> then it works fine..
<azizLIGHTS> how do i mount a ntfs drive from the command line for a short period
<azizLIGHTS> i want to read/write
<grendal-prime> first make adjustment to ftab
<grendal-prime> fstab that is
<grendal-prime> then mount /mnt/mymount
<grendal-prime> do that as root.  now the nfs mount must have permissions for you to read and write.
<grendal-prime> that you will have to set on the server that has the nfs server running on it
<azizLIGHTS> what do you mean the nfs mount must have permissions for me to read/write
<bazhang> grendal-prime, he was talking about ntfs not nfs
<grendal-prime> yep
<histo> azizLIGHTS: fstab is for mounting on boot
<grendal-prime> oo sorry man
<histo> azizLIGHTS: or automatically mounting it later on.
<azizLIGHTS> i just wanna mount it for now, not set it in fstab for boot
<kinetz> ciao
<histo> azizLIGHTS: if you want to mount it temporarily just make a directory to mount to.
<kinetz> !addon
<grendal-prime> histo, ..not totally
<histo> azizLIGHTS: then mount /dev/path/to/ntfs/partition /directory/created.
<grendal-prime> on the mounting only at boot
<histo> grendal-prime: I know
<grendal-prime> it also makes it easyer to just mount it from command line
<azizLIGHTS> histo: thats it? theres no switches?
<histo> grendal-prime: could give a regular user permision to mount it.
<kinetz> “!addon”
<histo> azizLIGHTS: You shouldn't need any for ntfs by default anymore.
<grendal-prime> ya..i think you can just mount it..
<azizLIGHTS> histo: ok, im on ubuntu 8.10 . should have mentioned this earlier
<histo> azizLIGHTS: you can add -o rw if you doesn't give you rw for some odd reason.
<azizLIGHTS> my ntfs-3g is 1:1.2506-1ubuntu2
<grendal-prime> histo is right on that
<kinetz> #excalibur
<bazhang> kinetz, stop that
<histo> azizLIGHTS: yeah you should be able to mount it with ntfs-3g installed. However your version of ubuntu is old and passed End of Life
<histo> azizLIGHTS: Any reason you haven't upgraded?
<azizLIGHTS> im gonna upgrade once i move my files
<azizLIGHTS> i just pulled it out ofmy storage unit
<histo> azizLIGHTS: Well after you move your files you may want to just reinstall would be faster than upgrading.
<kinetz> “!lista”
<histo> !botabuse | kinetz
<kinetz> !lista
<ubottu> kinetz: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<azizLIGHTS> arrh, yeah reinstall. upgrade would be insane
<ubottu> kinetz: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bazhang> kinetz, no warez here, stop it
<grendal-prime> ya if i remember right old ntfs-3g did not do rw  by default
<grendal-prime> you needed to add that options
<kinetz> "addon
<DIGIMON> any hackers in here  msg me
<histo> omg
<azizLIGHTS> grendal-prime: ok ill read man mount then?
<bazhang> DIGIMON, wrong channel for that
<grendal-prime> hackers or crackers?
<histo> What is going on tonight
<DIGIMON> hackers
<manickam> hi friends
<DIGIMON> im not a cracker lol
<bazhang> DIGIMON, thats offtopic here
<azizLIGHTS> grendal-prime: read man mount for the rw mount for the old ntfs-3g?
<grendal-prime> azizLIGHTS,   ya, i would read the ...ya ya
<DIGIMON> sorry
<azizLIGHTS> lol ok thx
<DIGIMON> were do i go for hackers chat room then
<manickam> i want add new package in buildroot please help me
<bazhang> DIGIMON, try asking in #freenode
<grendal-prime> there was a message that use to get dumped to syslog about adding those options if you needed to get rw on ntfs drives
<histo> bazhang: lol
<grendal-prime> nowadays..it just does it.
<histo> azizLIGHTS: -o rw
<histo> azizLIGHTS: mount -t ntfs -o rw /dev/path/to/partition /path/to/directory/for/mount
<grendal-prime> anyone ever wind up with a mic that stps working after suspend?
<azizLIGHTS> histo: cool!!
<azizLIGHTS> thank you very much
<azizLIGHTS> :)
<DIGIMON> who can voice chat
<DIGIMON> how do i set that up any help
<histo> DIGIMON: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<pishkur> need some help with wine/soundcard please...if i start wine/windows app first and then try to run any other program that uses sound/video, it hangs itself...if i start the audio/video app first and then the wine app, all is normal...any ideas?
<grendal-prime> DIGIMON, get gmail account
<DIGIMON> yea the ubuntu on my computer wont let my mic work
<grendal-prime> it works right through the browser  hangouts.
<grendal-prime> DIGIMON, look into alsamixer
<DIGIMON> oh cool i got it ty
<histo> !sound | DIGIMON
<ubottu> DIGIMON: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Skyrdr> Greetings.
<pishkur> anyone?
<nikil> can anyone tell me the difference between when a script will run in /etc/network/if-up.d versus /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d?
<histo> pishkur: possible bug with wine?
<captine> pishkur, sorry, my wine skills are pretty poor.  cannot help
<pishkur> histo: perhaps.. i tried changing the outputs in wine settings to different soundcard, but still the same
<histo> pishkur: Is it app specific?
<pishkur> the funny thing is, the "test sound" button still produces sound even when output is selected to a sound that doesnt have a physical sound out
<mvt007geek> pishkur: wine has so  problems with win apps
<pishkur> histo no idea, since this is the only app Im running through wine
<histo> pishkur: maybe see if anyone in wine support has heard of it. I haven't here.
<pishkur> do they have a chan here?
<mvt007geek> pishkur: check your app bugs in wine site
<pishkur> ah ok, thanks histo, mvt007geek
<bazhang> pishkur, #winehq
<mvt007geek> pishkur: in wine site search your app name. there is a part that explain about the problems that might happend.
<bazhang> !appdb | pishkur
<ubottu> pishkur: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mvt007geek> yes exactly check the page that bazhang wrote
<mvt007geek> :)
<azizLIGHTS> heres my rsync command to copy files from my ntfs hdd to my ext. any advise or suggestions?
<azizLIGHTS>  rsync --verbose --archive --partial --progress --dry-run /media/W2K/ /home/decepticon/rosewill/w2k/
<manickam> buildroot help
<azizLIGHTS> i wanna eventually format the ntfs hdd
<azizLIGHTS> so i wanna save the files and their properties/attributes as they exist now on the hdd
<samr> how to chang ip address in linux???
<helmut_> hi
<histo> azizLIGHTS: rsync -avz /sourc /desination
<histo> azizLIGHTS: you won't be able to save attributes though I believe
<histo> azizLIGHTS: or permisions due to the way ntfs works.
<dr_willis> samr:  use the  networkmanager to set a static ip - if thats what you mean
<aeon-ltd> samr: ?
<bazhang> samr, change it for What purpose, please be very clear
<azizLIGHTS> --archive is -a, --verbose is v, and -z is compress? why compress
<azizLIGHTS> does it make a tar?
<grendal-prime> oh by the way is there a way to change 12.10 them back to have normal  non hidey go peek scroll bars and normal vizible window resize handls
<azizLIGHTS> histo: and why not --partial or --progress
<bazhang> grendal-prime, using gnome-shell , sure. or gnome-panel
<dr_willis> you can disable the special scroll bar thing - yes...
<dr_willis> i belive the webupd8 or omgubuntu blog sites had some guides on the vvarious tweaks like that
<histo> azizLIGHTS: You can if you want. Thye are just options. If you have rather large files use --partial.  I wouldn't do -z though that was a typo from me. You don't need compression since it's local.
<azizLIGHTS> gotcha
<histo> azizLIGHTS: like hidden files in windows are not going to be hidden according to rsync etc... The filesystems you are copying from to aren't the same keep that in mind.
<histo> azizLIGHTS: is this just a bunch of files or an actual OS partition that you want to backup?
<azizLIGHTS> oh, right
<azizLIGHTS> just the files, i dunno where they all are
<azizLIGHTS> i dont think theyre in c:windows for example
<azizLIGHTS> but might as well get it all
<histo> azizLIGHTS: yeah just -av will get them all.
<azizLIGHTS> cool cool, gonna do it now :D
<azizLIGHTS> ahh i miss my linux days
<histo> azizLIGHTS: well more specifically -a  -v is verbose. a is short for a bunch of options that are listed in the man pages.
<azizLIGHTS> histo: yup i looked em up
<histo> azizLIGHTS: -z was compression. I'm used to using rsync over ssh for offsite backups so that's why I typed that.
<histo> but if you are local I believe it would probably slow things down more than help.
<azizLIGHTS> histo: yeah thats what i thought, since rsync is used locally and over networks as well
<histo> yeah it's like carbonite but free
<histo> and more secure probably
<magn3ts> if my sound stops working system wide, what do you recommend I do besides restart pulseaudio?
<aeon-ltd> magn3ts: check alsamixer
<magn3ts> aeon-ltd: already did :(
<magn3ts> and pavucontrol
<Hzform> hello,everyone
<aeon-ltd> magn3ts: check sources and what you're outputting to works
<manickam> buildroot help
<magn3ts> aeon-ltd: have tested with multiple sources as well as checking with multiple outputs both speakers and headphones and both the outputs on the motherboard, (front of case, back, etc)
<magn3ts> it's D-E-A-D dead
<magn3ts> happened mid video
<Mantas7776> how should i partition 30
<magn3ts> I rebooted last time and thought it was a fluke, nope!
<Mantas7776> 30 GB space
<samr> how can i get an operating mannual of each linux version.i mean to say every topic in explain how to work..
<Mantas7776> how should i partition 30 GB space for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> samr  thats still a big vague.. or you want a 100000000+ page book. ;)
<dr_willis> samr:  i tend to hit the half price book stores or bargin bins and grab whatever linux book looks interesting on whatever topic i see..
<manickam> buildroot help
<histo> samr: There is an android man page app
<Duke> hi guyz....
<dr_willis> samr:  worth grabbing is the  Oreily 'Using bash' book. and their books on 'mastering Regular explressions'    - if you can find the 'using vim' and 'using sed and awk' on sale. they are worth grabbing also
<samr> dr_willis:any pdf can downloaded on it???
<Duke> i try to install Linux but now i get all the time "grub rescue>"
<histo> samr: yeah they have digital versions
<dr_willis> samr:  no idea. theres many ebooks you can buy
<Duke> as a prompt
<Duke> did i lost all my data?
<histo> samr: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.calibretech.manpages&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5jYWxpYnJldGVjaC5tYW5wYWdlcyJd
<histo> Duke: No.  Did you already install ubuntu?
<Duke> no
<Duke> this disk had windows 8. :/
<jiu-jitsjiu-jits> -FREE
<histo> Duke: So how are you getting a grub prompt if you didn't install ubuntu?
<Duke> histo: probably i install it wrongly over windows.
<magn3ts> in search of tux?
<Duke> and i don't know what to do now. i think i will visit the shop i bough it. i hope they can at least save some important documents
<histo> Duke: Hold down shift as the machine boots to get to a grub menu
<manickam> buildroot help
<Duke> histo: ok. one sec
<histo> Duke: Your documents are there unless you deleted your windows partition.
<jiu-jitsjiu-jits> HYOUGATem um caráter honesto e justo.Quando se dividem e lutam entre se junto com armadura.
<magn3ts> Duke: did you use wubi by any chance?
<Duke> histo: ereror: no such partition.
<histo> Duke: the default install installs along side windows.
<Duke> grub rescue>
<Duke> magn3ts: no. i didn't :/
<magn3ts> okay, is there any chance you stopped the install partway through?
<histo> Duke: okay you need to fix grub is all.
<Duke> magn3ts: i think this is what happened.
<histo> Duke: oh hold up you stopped theinstall midway?
<histo> magn3ts: how would he have stopped the install if grub got installed?
<Duke> histo: yes. pc restarted
<histo> magn3ts: that's the last step.
<histo> Duke: as it reboots keep rpessing shift.
<magn3ts> histo: I agree, never mind, histo sounds much more right :P
<Duke> same thing. it  wrotes this:
<histo> Duke: Boot to the installation media again.
<Duke> loading.
<Duke> error: no such partition.
<Duke> grub rescue>
<Duke> if i try ls
<Duke> i get
<Duke> (hd0)
<b3_> how to install fdisk?
<grendal-prime> ya thanks i just disabled the overlay sliders...thats a bunch of crap.
<PeTaz> is ubuntu using lvm2?
<histo> Duke: please boot to the cd you installed from.
<grendal-prime> it sucks shuttlworth drank the coolaid on that shit
<Mantas7776> how should i partition 30 GB space for ubuntu?
<PeTaz> should i use lvm2?
<b3_> how to install fdisk?
<histo> !partition | Mantas7776
<ubottu> Mantas7776: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Duke> histo: ok. and then?
<histo> b3_: fdisk is there by default
<histo> Duke: Select Try Ubuntu
<grendal-prime> ya i was just wondering if i read that right
<b3_>  histo i have installed trisquel and it is not here
<grendal-prime> it should be onyou system fdisk that is
<Duke> histo: ok, give me a sec
<histo> Duke: Follow these directions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A2nd_option_:_install_Boot-Repair_in_Ubuntu
<Duke> histo: thnx!
<histo> b3_: what is triquel?
<Duke> histo: do you know if i lost all these documents ? they are my bigest worry :(
<b3_> histo: ubuntu-based distro
<histo> !derivatives | b3_
<ubottu> b3_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<histo> Duke: It's too early to tell. Let me know when the live cd is up and we can check
<Duke> histo: ok. i'm in try ubuntu mode.
<histo> Duke: Did you connect to your network?
<b3_> histo: bash says: fdisk: command not found
<dr_willis> !info fdisk
<ubottu> Package fdisk does not exist in quantal
<histo> b3_: sudo apt-get install fdisk
<dr_willis> !find fdisk
<ubottu> Found: acorn-fdisk, amiga-fdisk-cross, gnu-fdisk
<histo> b3_: sudo apt-get install gnu-fdisk
<dr_willis> sk  now
<auronandace> b3_: trisquel is still not supported here
<dr_willis> you really should be using parted these days.
<histo> b3_: You need to find support for trisquel
<azizLIGHTS> is there any reason why my local rsync file transfer speeds are slow, theyre under 1MB/s, from my ide ntfs hdd in usb enclosure connected via usb directly to the back of my pc's usb ports
<Duke> histo: yes
<histo> azizLIGHTS: If there are a bunch of little files it will slow it down.
<b3_> histo: actually fdisk is installed by default on trisquel but its directory is not added to PATH by default
<histo> Duke: opne a terminal with ctrl+alt+t   then run lsblk | pastebinit    and provide me with the link
<azizLIGHTS> histo: thats what i thought too for the small files under 10kb, but now its also doing it for mp3 files that are 5mb+
<azizLIGHTS> 10256512 100%  498.19kB/s    0:00:20 (xfer#2265, to-check=1483/4271)
<azizLIGHTS> wierd
<histo> azizLIGHTS: yeah i've seen it slow down before like that with usb stuff.
<histo> azizLIGHTS: are you copying to usb or from?
<azizLIGHTS> from usb to ide hdds
<azizLIGHTS> ah, i have two processes going on
<histo> two?
<b3_> help me to write an iso on a dvd+r disk
<azizLIGHTS> yeah, two different source locations to two different destinations, both from the same source hdd and to the same destination hdd
<azizLIGHTS> i just stopped both and did command 1 && comand 2
<histo> b3_: please find trisquel support
<b3_> histo: using fdisk and dd
<histo> b3_: can't
<histo> it's nto a block device
<histo> b3_: you can't use dd or fdisk
<b3_> histo: say how you would do that on ubuntu
<histo> b3_: i'd use brasero or cdrecord
<b3_> histo: what about command-line
<histo> azizLIGHTS: did you start multiple instances of rsync somehow? I didn't think it spawned multiple shells
<histo> b3_: cdrecord
<azizLIGHTS> histo: in screen, two windows, yeah i ran two isntances
<b3_> histo: what about wodim?
<dr_willis> cdrecord is wodim these days.. i think
<histo> azizLIGHTS: Why?
<azizLIGHTS> histo: i got excited, i dunno
<azizLIGHTS> :D
<histo> azizLIGHTS: Run one instance
<b3_> i read that cd record is not free
<dr_willis> !info cdrecord
<ubottu> Package cdrecord does not exist in quantal
<histo> yeah maybe wodim
<histo> !wodim
<histo> !info wodim
<ubottu> wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-2ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 359 kB, installed size 845 kB
<histo> b3_: ^^^^^^^^
<azizLIGHTS> ok well, looks like 8gb at 1.0mB/s will take 2 hours+. gonna go sleep. thanks for all your help histo
<histo> I haven't burned a cd in ages.
<histo> azizLIGHTS: it will speed up
<azizLIGHTS> i hope so
<azizLIGHTS> regardless, i am out, its late
<azizLIGHTS> thanks again histo
<Duke> histo: it didn't work . i tryed lsblk > pastebinit
<operatorplik> use downloas yuotube
<Duke> and now in file pastebinit i have a folder tree
<histo> Duke: lsblk | pastebinit  not >
<Duke> loop0, sda-> sda1, sda2, sda5 and sr0
<histo> Duke: the | is shift + backslash      also do sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit please
<Duke> histo: it says "The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed'
<histo> Duke: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Duke> ok i'll try it
<histo> Duke: or you can just copy and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<histo> It's up to you. But i'd like to see the output of lsblk and fdisk -l
<operatorplik> download yotube what program
 * histo bites lip
<Duke> histo: E: unable to locate package pastebinit
<histo> Duke: just copy and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> !info minitube
<ubottu> minitube (source: minitube): Native YouTube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-1 (quantal), package size 653 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<unheeding> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 256 kB, installed size 1775 kB
<b3_> histo: do you know a pastebin service that does not covert files to dos format?
<histo> b3_: What?
<histo> !screen > unheeding
<ubottu> unheeding, please see my private message
<dr_willis> theres dos2unix converter tools out
<unheeding> histo: i am using screen and terminator.  terminator is more like tmux
<b3_> dr_willis: why do they convert files to dos format
<histo> unheeding: I still don't understand what's wrong with gnu screen?
<histo> b3_: they dont
<dr_willis> b3_:  ive never noticed them being converted..
<histo> b3_: That's why I asked what?  you question makes absolutely no sense
<llutz> b3_: cdrecord is free, it's just not GPL. there are lengthy discussions about schilis postition if you want to google
<jnhghy> Hi, I had a faulty hdd with ubuntu 11.10 I've fixed the hdd error but now I can't start software-center (it was affected by the hdd error) now I thought I can uninstall and reinstall it but running "apt-get remove software-center" will remove 2 components: software-center and ubuntu-desktop. How can I remove only software-center? is this a good aprouche? any better idea?or any idea at all?
<histo> jnhghy: What error are you getting with the software center?
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, sudo apt-get remove pacakge --purge
<dr_willis> ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package. let it be removed
<jnhghy> histo: failed to execute child process: /usr/bin/software center No such file...
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, personally, I'd do a forced reinstall before I tried to remove and reinstall.  sudo apt-get install package.name --reinstall
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, note:  11.10 is end of life in a couple of months.  Assuming you've fixed the HDD issue, perhaps it's time to consider upgrading?  1204 is Long Term Support ...
<jnhghy> cfhowlett: thanks for the tips will try the reinstall, the user doesn't give me the green light for upgrade yet ... :0
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, best of luck ...
<Akif{INDIA}> hello
<hj3lmen> how do I change the ubunto server root password ? I did not get the option in the install proces..
<jnhghy> cfhiwlett: thanks for the wishes but it didn't work, it can't download software-center I'm guessing it can't read the ppa? that were hosted by software-center? or it might be another issue? I can ping google.com....
<Ben64> !root | hj3lmen
<ubottu> hj3lmen: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cfhowlett> !root|hj3lmen,
<ubottu> hj3lmen,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cfhowlett> Akif{INDIA}, greetings
<hj3lmen> thanks
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, software center is NOT a ppa!
<cfhowlett> hj3lmen, that said, I don't know if USC will install in 11.10 ... ask in channel ... (I only run LTS , so 10.04 to 12.04 ...)
<hj3lmen> ok
<sasori> hi, am about to install a new linux distro in my windows 7 machine..i booted from usb...but i have an existing ubuntu as dual boot.....now there's this windows in the linux installer that says, "Prepare disk space"
<jnhghy> cfhowlett: thanks again :)
<sasori> there are 3 options..install side by side, rease and use the entire disk, specify partitions manually
<Oblivion1500> do you want to fresh install?
<Oblivion1500> or do you want to keep windows 7?
<sasori> my guess is, i should select the 3rd option..the select partitions manually..but am confused with this...the windows 7 (loader(/dev/sda1), /dev/sda2,/backtrack live, ubuntu 11.04(/dev/sda5),swap(/dev/sda6), /dev/sda3)
<sasori> i wanna keep windows 7
<sasori> i dunno which to select from those that I wrote above
<Oblivion1500> do you want to keep all of them?
<cfhowlett> sasori, easiest method would be to delete the backtrack stuff and tell ubuntu to use the freed space ...
<sasori> huh?..backtrack is were am currently booted right now..it's in the usb..... the current OS of my machine is windows 7 and ubuntu 11.04
<cfhowlett> sasori, thought you were install ubuntu?
<sasori> what i want to happen is, keep my original os , which is the windows 7....and then remove the ubuntu 11.04 and replace it with backtrack
<cfhowlett> sasori, ok.  delete ubuntu, install BT in the freed space.  and for the record BT is not supported here, so that's all we can help you with .. best of luck
<TheLordOfTime> what cfhowlett said: BT's not supported here, so that's about the extent we can help you
<purplerain> sasori: ask in #backtrack-linux channel
<sasori> ok...question not related to backtrack...let's say "just" linux itself
<sasori> whatshould be the type? is it ntfs or swap?
<dr_willis> type for what
<gr1603> Hi everyone
<sasori> partition?
<dr_willis> linux would be ext4  normally
<cfhowlett> saso.ri, hhahaha ,but no.  Off to BT with you
<gr1603> I would need some help with installing in dual boot X-light-mind and Ubuntu
<dr_willis> why would you want ntfs?   ;-)
<cfhowlett> gr1603, no idea with x-light-mind is but xubuntu  ....
<sasori> i can see alot of options..Ext4 journaling file system, Ext3 journaling file system
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, BT ...
<sasori> ext2 file sytem
<sasori> lol
<sasori> there's more
<cfhowlett> !bt|sasori,
<gr1603> The problem is that I can not run Xlightmind after installing because there is no track of it in the boot screen. What should I do to select the System?
<TheLordOfTime> !bt | sasori
<TheLordOfTime> ooh
<TheLordOfTime> they modified ubottu...
<sidusnare> any ideas why /etc/default/grub's GRUB_DEFAULT=0 is ignored? Yes I ran update-grub.
<TheLordOfTime> or not :P
<TheLordOfTime> !backtrack > sasori
<ubottu> sasori, please see my private message
<dr_willis> whats xlightmind? some linux distro?
<gr1603> Yes it is
<cfhowlett> gr1603, still trying to find xlightmind ....
<sasori> ok ubottu ..i thought you said you're a bot
<sasori> :P
<sidusnare> grub just refuses to default to anything, I have to hit enter
<dr_willis> if update grub fails to see it. you can make a entry  for it in  /etc/grub.d/40_custome
<ry|an> !backtrack > ry|an
<ubottu> ry|an, please see my private message
<TheLordOfTime> sasori, she is a bot.  i told her to send you a message :P
<cfhowlett> gr1603, ok found it ...
<gr1603> Should I run "sudo update grub" from Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> gr1603, try that ...
<dr_willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<gr1603> ok I will have a try
<cfhowlett> gr1603, what was the installation order?
<gr1603> the last one was X-light-Mind but I assume I should update Ubuntu which was installed just earlier
 * cfhowlett is pleasantly surprised to hear ubottu is a "she" ...
<llutz> sidusnare: "GRUB_DEFAULT" just places the cursor on the entry, you always have to hit enter or to wait the timeout-time
<gr1603> I am not an English native speaker, so should you spot any mistakes, I beg your pardon
<cfhowlett> gr1603,  no worries.  OK, and these are true dual booting ?
<sidusnare> I set the timeout to 1, it still waits for me to press enter
<gr1603> I am going to have a try with running "sudo update grub"
<jnhghy> cfhowlett: me again, hope you don't feel like I'm harassing you, I decided I will go to ubuntu 12.04, upgrading would be an option? or should I do a fresh install? I prefer upgrade if it causes no issues....?
<gr1603> see you later
<llutz> sidusnare: "grep time /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, no worries
<dr_willis> its   update-grub
<llutz> sidusnare: grep "set default"  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<gr1603> ok
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, from 11.04 I'd highly recommend a fresh installation... Download the iso via torrents, make a booot usb/cd and go to town.  to upgrade you'd have to go 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04
<Skyrdr> Okidoki.. So, I shouldn't use Wubi.
<Skyrdr> How else can I install ubuntu as dual-boot with Windows?
<dr_willis> a normal install can dual boot Skyrdr
<cfhowlett> Skyrdr, wubi is for testing ubuntu not for long term installation - sayeth the developers
<jnhghy> cfhowlett: I see well I'm going from 11.10 to 12.04 so I started the upgrade thanks.
<cfhowlett> !dual|Skyrdr,
<dr_willis> wubi us not a normal install
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, good deal ...
<dr_willis> wubi is best avoided. ;-)
<Skyrdr> Heh, I figured. I can't even use Wubi
<Skyrdr> mbr issues..
<cfhowlett> !LTS|jnhghy,   not that 12.04 is LTS so you don't "have" to upgrade for  5 years!
<ubottu> jnhghy,   not that 12.04 is LTS so you don't "have" to upgrade for  5 years!: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Skyrdr> Besides.. I can't even install Ubuntu atm...
<Skyrdr> As I mentioned yesterday, it can only find the entire HDD to install it on.
<Skyrdr> Rather than existing partitions.
<cfhowlett> Skyrdr, seen this before ... was this HDD ever formatted for gpt?
<Skyrdr> cfhowlett: Doubtful.
<Skyrdr> I always used Windows.
<cfhowlett> Skyrdr, mmmm
<arand> cfhowlett: I think you meant "note" rather than "not" there ;)
<brightknight> Ubuntu: Whats the deal that I cant seem to get keys imported to seahorse, everything seems dumbed down and broke.
<cfhowlett> arand, )(*_)(*#$!!!! right.  thanks.
<llutz> hrhrhr "traceroute -m66 216.81.59.173"
<llutz> oops, wrong window
<brightknight> What is going on here?
<brightknight> Does 10.04 still use the 2.xx kernel?
<xxx> hey guys, please help...how to access to ubuntu server directly as root user using ssh? i can't seems to access the remote server even i enable PermitRootLogin
<Oblivion1500> so on the ubuntu server, why do i get an auth fail when i su? is it because my name is root instead of root? or whatever? still should i get a auth fail when trying to su? is there a default pass for su?
<samr> how to creat free space on hdd for linux install...where windows 7 is installed & i want stay this..
<llutz> xxx: root-account is locked by default, you can't. use sudo
<cfhowlett> Oblivion1500, "root" is a forbidden user name
<auronandace> !info linux-image lucid | brightknight
<ubottu> brightknight: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.45.52 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<cfhowlett> !gparted|samr,
<ubottu> samr,: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<xxx> thanks llutz..but is there anyway to breach that?
<brightknight> auronandace: looks like what i want
<llutz> xxx: there is no need to do so but yes, there is
<Oblivion1500> ..... uhm what? so, ... wait, uhm how the hell am i supposed to do all the good stuff? can i just do this by default?
<llutz> xxx: PermitRootLogin yes    is a really bad idea
<xxx> llutz: how? please help
<ikonia> !sudo | Oblivion1500
<ubottu> Oblivion1500: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<arand> samr: The Ubuntu installer should take care of that if you want to do a fairly normal install at least.
<Oblivion1500> ok so i can sudo i just cant get into root
<Oblivion1500> or as root
<ikonia> Oblivion1500: you don't need root
<xxx> actually yes, but i'm enabling it only everytime i setup my first web application server
<ikonia> Oblivion1500: that is the point of sudo - it's for your own security
<ubuntuw1204> how to check whether root is disabled or enabled
<ikonia> ubuntuw1204: it's disabled
<Oblivion1500> .... im confused. i can still get into everything i need to right?
<ikonia> Oblivion1500: you can do anything you would need to do using sudo
<dr_willis> Oblivion1500:  with sudo yes
<ubuntuw1204> ikonia: how do u know
<Oblivion1500> ok good thanks
<ikonia> ubuntuw1204: because it's disabled by default
<dr_willis> you did make a user at install Oblivion1500 ?
<ubuntuw1204> ikonia: and if i enabled and now i don;t remember then?
<Oblivion1500> yea
<ikonia> ubuntuw1204: you'd remember enabling it
<xxx> llutz: please tell me how to access ubuntu server as root..im just doing it everytime im uploading a big bunch of web application
<ikonia> xxx: you don't need root to upload a web application
<llutz> xxx: there is no need to ssh in as root, use your user and sudo to setup your env
<cfhowlett> xxx, this is YOUR system you're trying to access?
<xxx> llutz: then please tell me how to, other ways?
<llutz> xxx: sudo, chown/chmod   as keywords
<brightknight> ubuntuw1204: seems like ubuntu doesnt have a tool to check it
<ubuntuw1204> ikonia: yes, i think so?
 * cfhowlett ... *sniffs* air suspiciously.  
<ikonia> ubuntuw1204: so lock it, "sudo passwd -l root"
<ikonia> brightknight: you don't need a tool, just look at the shadow file
<ikonia> or the password file to see if it's locked
<brightknight> ikonia: oh wheres it?
<brightknight> things keep moving
 * dr_willis is sometimes scared by what he sees in here.  ;)
<xxx> cfhowlett: yap, the big issue was, i cant upload a file using flezilla directly to /var/www folder using sftp if I did not use root login
<ikonia> brightknight: this has never moved ever
<brightknight> ikonia: the shadow file is the password file i thought
<ikonia> xxx: then you fix permissions
<dr_willis> its been in /etc/ for err... decades? ;)
<ikonia> brightknight: no it's not
<ubuntuw1204> ikonia: actually i want to know, how to check whether root is enabled or disabled, that's it.
<ikonia> ubuntuw1204: just lock it, then you know it's not
<ikonia> that will put your fears away
<brightknight> ubuntuw1204: look at /etc/shadow
<ubuntuw1204> "sudo passwd -l root" right
<brightknight> wait not sure that would work since there should be a shadow even if its locked
<ikonia> ubuntuw1204: correct
<brightknight> I think the locking is defined by the password expiration date
<ubuntuw1204> waht about the recent java threat?
<ubuntuw1204> is ubutnu safe?
<ikonia> brightknight: no, its not
<brightknight> So to see if its enabled or not you need to be able to see the expiration date
<f0r3st> hi guys
<ikonia> ubuntuw1204: it's locked
<Flannel> brightknight: look in shadow, and verify that the password hash has a '!' in it.
<ikonia> ubuntuw1204: it's as safe as you make it
<Kiiksu> hey
<Kiiksu> can anybody help me with smth
<cfhowlett> Kiiksu, ask with details
<ubuntuw1204> how  to make safe if am using java
<ubuntuw1204> on the internet jre enabled
<cfhowlett> ubuntuw1204, java is UNsafe.  Don't use java.
<dr_willis> be sure your java is updated to the latest that has the fixs ?
<brightknight> ubuntu is not safe its open source
<Kiiksu> I have been trying to install Hamachi to my computer and all the guides say I have to use the command "sudo tuncfg" but when I try to use the command then it says that the command was not found
<ubuntuw1204> cfhowlett: that;s what i read in the news..
<brightknight> the only way to have security is to use closed source
<Ben64> brightknight: uh... don't bring silly thinking in here
<dr_willis> !fud | brightknight
<ubottu> brightknight: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<ikonia> brightknight: please stop with life
<ikonia> lies
<dr_willis> ikonia:  first was better.. ;P
<ikonia> brightknight: that is just made up nonsense, please do not spread it here
<ikonia> dr_willis: first was unacceptable
<brightknight> compiled from scratch on your own between the two machines in use as far as internet goes
<dr_willis> made me about spew my soda however.. ;P
<cfhowlett> Kiiksu, nope not in 12.04.
<brightknight> even binary gets crack so you would need a hueristically compiled system for better security
<ikonia> brightknight: final warning - stop with the lies
<Kiiksu> Well how do I install hamachi then, I havent found a guide that doesnt use a command tuncfg
<brightknight> it isnt a lie
<ubuntuw1204> brightknight: you use closed source if u want to we all know how safe windos is
<brightknight> just a matter of taste
<Ben64> Kiiksu: isn't hamachi a windows thing?
<cfhowlett> brightknight, any other actual support questions?
<ikonia> ubuntuw1204: lets not go down this route.
<brightknight> windows isnt really closed source
<Kiiksu> It is but there should be a way to get it working on ubuntu
<Ben64> Kiiksu: why
<Ben64> it's a lame implementation of a vps, usually for people who can't figure out how to open ports
<ubuntuw1204> i use jre sometimes for confernecing with ubuntu os  so that's why i am concernced
<ubuntuw1204> about java threat
<Kiiksu> Cuz im running ubuntu and I want to play games with my friends that they maybe haven't bought
<cfhowlett> Kiiksu, different OS's, different results...
<cfhowlett> Kiiksu, sorry to break it to you, but unless that specific program has been backward engineered to work on linu ...
<Ben64> just tell them to buy minecraft and/or terraria
<Kiiksu> So basically there is no way to create a LAN network in linux that can coexist within Windows?
<Kiiksu> Co-exists*
<Ben64> thats not what hamachi is
<Kiiksu> It basically creates a LAN network between different computers that are connected to the interrnet
<Kiiksu> its a VLAN if im not mistaken
<Ben64> vpn
<Kiiksu> or VPN
<Kiiksu> ok
<dr_willis> !info openvpn
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1-8ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 435 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<cfhowlett> Kiiksu, virtual box + windows + your game ... fixed.
<Kiiksu> The thing I want to achieve is to run a server so they can join aswell
<Kiiksu> We tried to do that without a VPN and it didnt work
<dr_willis> I need to look into vpn's someday also.  :) such a handy tool it seems i know so little about.
<Kiiksu> openvpn seems like it could work
<rkhshm> does the AIO library come by default in 2.6 kernels?
<Ben64> or you know... just buy the game legally
<Kiiksu> No
<Kiiksu> thats not the problem
<Kiiksu> we both have the game
<Kiiksu> but we want to run a server
<FloodBot1> Kiiksu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> key word there is legally
<dr_willis> If you had a Ubuntu VPS. you can then install OpenVPN on it and have pcs  from around the internet connect to it and they all see each other as if they were on a local lan correct?
<Ben64> dr_willis: yeah
<llutz> dr_willis: if your VPS has tun/tap support, yes
<Ben64> thats usually what vpns are used for. insecure communication over a secure tunnel. like using vnc over ssh
<rkhshm> guys any info.. where can i find the AIO interface.
<Ben64> rkhshm: explain more?
<nn0101> rkhshm: man 7 aio
<rkhshm> linux AIO (async IO) is  a library that provides aio_read, aio_write .. APIS..
<rkhshm> nn0101: i have the done that.
<npaz_> Hello Everybody!
<david__> hello. i'm new to all of this and have quite some problems getting my nvidia card working (optimus) ... macbook pro with hybrid intel / nvidia... any tips for me?
<Ben64> !info libaio1 | rkhshm
<ubottu> rkhshm: libaio1 (source: libaio): Linux kernel AIO access library - shared library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.109-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 6 kB, installed size 52 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<cfhowlett> npaz_, greetings
<npaz_> :)
<nn0101> rkhshm: its in libc
<npaz_> Im pretty new at all of this irc things. But cfhowlett. You have a yellow name. What does that stand for?
<rkhshm> nn0101: in that case http://pastie.org/6193102
<rkhshm> why i see that.
<cfhowlett> npaz_, couldn't even begin to guess ... something to do with your particular IRC client
<bazhang> !tab | npaz_
<npaz_> ctfhowlett, oh okey so its not like your a moderator then?
<ubottu> npaz_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<david__> anyone? :D :D
<godzilla48> hi
<bazhang> npaz_, it is just your client. if your nick and message is red, then someone has appended you r nick to it (at least in some clients)
<cfhowlett> npaz_, I am NOT a mod.  They wouldn 't have me.  probably just means I highlighted YOUR name in conversation
<cfhowlett> godzilla48, greetings
<npaz_> Oh, okey cool.
<nn0101> rkhshm: because aiocb is a struct.
<nn0101> rkhshm: ##c
<godzilla48> been a long while since I use IRC
<nn0101> struct aiocb*
<dr_willis> just been reading up at the DigitalOcean site/guide on their vps services. :) havent seen tun/tap mentioned yet. will read some more.
<Douglas> I would like to open the code of this site, so that more gaming websites would me created: http://www.jogosdemoto.net.br/
<npaz_> So, does any of you guys use metasploit?
<nn0101> maybe
<Douglas> Someone would help me?
<nn0101> npaz_: #metasploit
<cfhowlett> !patience|Douglas,
<ubottu> Douglas,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Skyrdr> Well this is odd..
<Douglas> It's an organized code.
<Skyrdr> Currently have launched Gparted live.
<Skyrdr> My HDD is "unallocated"
<Skyrdr> While it has 3/4 NTFS partitions.
<npaz_> How do i change irc-server?
<Skyrdr> If I connect my external HDD, it finds the NTFS partitions just fine.
<david__> how can i downgrade my intel graphics drivers? on 12.10 now
<david__> thanks
<bla_> hi
<bla_> when I try to install ubuntu in UEFI mode all I get is a black screen after choosing an option. I've tried nomodeset and xforcevesa without luck.
<Skyrdr> So help would be nice :D
<cfhowlett> bla_, what version of ubuntu?  what hardware?
<cfhowlett> !details|bla_
<ubottu> bla_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis> Skyrdr:  you mean the system sees your external ntfs disk. but not the internal one?
<Skyrdr> Well, define system.
<Skyrdr> Gparted shows my entire HDD as unallocated.
<bla_> Ok. I've tried Ubuntu 12.10, Kubuntu 12.10, Kubuntu 13.04, all without luck. When I change to Legacy BIOS Mode it works without problems. It's a MSI GE60 and a Nvidia GeForce GTX 660M and an Intel Core i7 3630M
<Skyrdr> While as you said, the external shows the partitions just fine.
<bla_> It's in dual graphics mode I can't change this setting in the BIOS/EFI
<Skyrdr> With entire HDD I do mean internal, yes.
<dr_willis> gparted shows the internal disk as unallocated.  how about sudo parted -l,  or sudo fdisk -l, or sudo blkid
<cfhowlett> bla_, so run it in legacy bios mode ???
<bla_> yes
<bla_> well ok, I just wanted to use a Dual Boot
<Skyrdr> Let me see if I can find the terminal.
<bla_> Windows and Kubuntu. It only works in UEFI mode
<dr_willis> tap super. type 'terminal' ;)
<cfhowlett> bla_, and nomodeset doesn't work???
<bla_> no
<bla_> just get a black screen
<bla_> there is "
<bla_> there is a line with "--" in the GRUB boot options. I've tried to insert nomodeset before it but still a black screen
<Skyrdr> Oki, I used dusk fdisk -l
<Skyrdr> ** sudo
<Skyrdr> I see a bunch of hdd info, what am I looking for exactly?
<dr_willis> should show the internatl hd with what partions are on it
<bla_> also in BIOS mode, when I try to install the nvidia drivers I'm stuck in 640x480 resolution and have to reinstall Kubuntu
<dr_willis> actually it will show all hds :) internal and external
<Skyrdr> This is what I see
<Skyrdr> http://i.imgur.com/W66nOf8.jpg
<Skyrdr> http://i.imgur.com/LBegUTh.jpg
<dinosaur_rye> 。
<RAVEN737> FUCKING OPSDFVIUF SHIT
<Skyrdr> Unsure what to do so now :(
<DJones> !language | RAVEN737
<ubottu> RAVEN737: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<RAVEN737> i just installed ubuntu for the 8th time and installe dupdates now i can't boot only see gtrub wTF
<Huddleston> sooo how would I extend the allolocated drive space for ubuntu? I wanna give it 80Gb
<bla_> Huddleston: With a partition manager like GParted?
<RAVEN737> 'need to restart' now nothing works fuk great
<ry|an> RAVEN737 have you perhaps tried some other linux distros? like gentoo
<Skyrdr> Oddly enough though..
<Skyrdr> GParted does show the internal HDD partitions on the desktop.
<RAVEN737>  never had any problems wuith debian.. how did you manage THAT?
<cfhowlett> raven, reboot.  try to login to an older version of ubuntu.
<RAVEN737> ok so no error, just neatly boots to 'minimal bash-like; etc.. can this be fixed?
<dr_willis> thats the grub shell... your bootloader/grub is broke sounds like
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> or is that the busybox shell.
<Huddleston> bla_: I used ubuntu with Windows 7, if I use something like that to take a free 80Gb will it be okay on the Windows side?
<RAVEN737> it says gnu grub at teh toip.. but no error
<dr_willis> Huddleston:  windoes will want to check/scan the windows partions aftger they get resized. but it should work. you should have backups befor doing any resizeing of partitions
<bla_> Huddleston: I don't know, I'm not an expert. Is your drive using GPT orMBR?
<cfhowlett> RAVEN737, yes it can probably be fixed.  reinstall grub
<Skyrdr> So yea, I r stuck
<cfhowlett> !grub|RAVEN737,
<ubottu> RAVEN737,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Huddleston> bla_: no idea, I just started today
<RAVEN737> cfhowlett: how do i do that.. if i can't boot?
<RAVEN737> ok
<dr_willis> RAVEN737:  a live cd is the normal way
<Huddleston> dr_willis: I have a windows Repair disk, will that work?
<bla_> Huddleston: You might try  gdisk -l /dev/sda and tell if it's using MBR or GPT
<dr_willis> Huddleston:  work for what? windows can resize its own partions while windows is running.. if you plan on shrinking wwindows.. then you can use gparted  and a live cd to enlarge the linux side
<RAVEN737> oh man i might as well reinstall from scratch then.. oh.. i think i know why it f'up .. i chose xfs as fs on install.. iw roekd fine.. until updates :((
<bla_> Usually if it is GPT it should work. That's also the problem on my side, because I can't install Ubuntu in UEFI mode
<Skyrdr> You know what...
<Skyrdr> I give up on this internal hdd..
<dr_willis> No idea if grub has issues with xfs or not.
<Skyrdr> I think it's an overlapping hdd/partition issue.
<Huddleston> dr_willis: I wanna extend ubuntu from 30Gb to 80Gb
<dr_willis> Skyrdr:  thats possible.  ive seen windows hds bein some very weird states
<Skyrdr> As such, I'll just add a 200gb hdd (old one) and use that one instead.. :)
<Skyrdr> I think that's the easy solution
<RAVEN737> all i want is my tf2 pinguine >_<./. i have been at this since 9 in the morning *cry*
<dr_willis> Huddleston:  so shrink windows partiion, enlarge the linux one.. its doable from a Ubuntu luve cd with gparted
<Skyrdr> RAVEN.. Try using VMWare..
<Skyrdr> I installed it yesterday and got my Tux a few hours later.
<Ben64> : /
<dr_willis> RAVEN737:  you can do a full install to a 16gb usb flash drive if you really wanted to
<Ben64> they should only let linux users get tux
<Huddleston> dr_willis: thing is... I want windows to take the remaining left, I want ubuntu at a fixed 80GB
<dr_willis> The things people do for in game collectables...
<dr_willis> Huddleston:  so you want to shrink ubuntu and enlarge windows?
<bla_> So   does anybody have other ideas beside xforcevesa and nomodeset? Because all I get is a black screen in UEFI mode
<Skyrdr> Okidoki, second HDD time.
<bla_> Maybe it's because of the dual graphics (Intel/Nvidia), but I can't disable that in BIOS
<RAVEN737> thanks for the help.. i will try again
<pongo> :P
<Huddleston> dr_willis: Okay... I know I suck at tanslations... but i'm trying here... right now ubuntu sucks up 30Gb and windows uses the rest, I want to extend ubuntu to 80Gb and still have windows use the remaining portion
<dr_willis> Huddleston:  so you want to enlarge linux, and shrink windows...  the ubuntu live cd with gparted can do that. Backup imporntant stuff first...
<dr_willis> Huddleston:  depending on how your disk is partioned you may need to do it in several steps with gparted.
<Huddleston> dr_willis: I used wubi... I know it's stupid but I don't have any of this stuff atm
<dr_willis> Huddleston:  you dontg use partions with wubi.. you just enlarge your wubi hd file
<dr_willis> id say defrag your windows setup. be sure you got the empty space on it.. and find a guide on resuzeing a wubi install
<Skyrdr> Meh.. wubi
<Skyrdr> Couldn't even get that to work
<Huddleston> dr_willis: I see... because when I installed today it said "installation size" and the max size was 30Gb, assuming it's what I was allolacated
<dr_willis> now i have to go home.. fire up steam on my ubuntu box and get into TF2 just to get a penguin... ;P
<Skyrdr> Hah
<Skyrdr> I'm going to get 26x Tuxes.
<Skyrdr> The more, the better.
<dr_willis> Huddleston:  wubi is not ment for long term ussage.. you really need more then 30gb of space with it? if you are doing that much real work in ubuntu. you may want to switch to a normal install
<dr_willis> not played TF2 in perhaps a year.. it gets old..
<Daniel_GT> Is anyone online building android source succesfully on a 64-bit machine with 12.04 installed? I have a problem initialising the environment.
<Huddleston> dr_willis: I'm probably going to be using games and stuff, and TF2 takes 12 Gb minumum
<Skyrdr> Speaking of ubuntu
<dr_willis>  Huddleston  you should be looking into doing a normal install then and forget wubi exists
<dr_willis> there are guides out on resuzeing wubi instgalls past the 30gb  size
<Skyrdr> Latest features or LTS
<Skyrdr> Does it differ much?
<Huddleston> dr_willis: Tried to this morning but the USB didn't work, and I don't think I have bigger than 700Mb disks atm
<dr_willis> Huddleston:  use some of the other tools at the pendrivelinux web site.. or just dd the iso straight to the usb
<dr_willis> since i have no idea what 'dident work' actually means.  ;)
<Huddleston> dr_willis: Ubuntu wouldn't boot from the USB drive when I rebooted my computer, even after setting the BIOS
<dr_willis> try the other tools to make the usb
<Huddleston> dr_willis: I tried the direct USB, am I supposed to throw the whole .iso itself in there or each file within it?
<dr_willis> the direct usb?
<Huddleston> dr_willis: slap the files in and pray for the best,
<dr_willis> theres a dozen differnt tools that can make a bootable usb from the ISO at the pendrivelinux web site
<dr_willis> just drag/dropping  the iso file on the usb is not the correct way...
<dr_willis> theres a reason theres a dozen+ tools to make a bootable usb from the iso....
<npaz_> Could anyone tell me how to join another channel?
<dr_willis> npaz_:   /join #channelnames
<Skyrdr>  .. /join #channelname
<Skyrdr> :p
<Skyrdr> They don't really make it simple for Windows user to install ubuntu as dual..
<Skyrdr> But that's m y opinion
<dr_willis> they - as in 'microsoft'
<npaz_> I did that but nothing happened?
<dr_willis> npaz_:   look for any status messages perhaps? or in the server window
<dr_willis> npaz_:  where are you trying to join?
<cfhowlett> npaz_ what channel did you want?
<npaz_> A channel called metasploit.
<Huddleston> dr_willis: How would one burn a install CD?
<dr_willis> and look for any messages of the  tyoe   'regiestered nicks only' npaz_ ?
<dr_willis> Huddleston:  theres dozens of iso burner apps out for windows and linux.
<dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<dr_willis> infrarecorder is a good one on windows.. thers others
<dr_willis> 12.10 needs a dvd
<cfhowlett> npaz_, same thing here.  NO reaction to the command ... channel might be gone
<npaz_> If you want to dual boot just use wubi. Search "wubi" in google.
<Huddleston> npaz_: the stupidity of the situation is that it only gives me 30Gb
<dr_willis>  i joined #metasploit just fine
<cfhowlett> npaz_, wubi is for TESTING ubuntu, not for long-term installation.  Thus say the wubi developers
<dr_willis>  regiestered nicks only i imagine
<dr_willis> Huddleston:  as i mentioned.. there are tools out for windows to resize that 30gb to somthing bigger.. but its best to get away from wubi
<npaz_> ohh shit. Cant you use a virtuell dvd? Like poweriso or deamon-tools ?
<dr_willis> you dontt use deamon tools or poweriso to BOOT/install ubuntu onto the hard drive
<npaz_> or right. My bad.
<npaz_> oh*
<dr_willis> you make a bootable USB or DVD
<Huddleston> dr_willis: sooo obviously it needs to be a DVD and a CD rom won't work?
<dr_willis> you could use the wubi install to 'dd' the iso file straight to USB
<dr_willis> 12.10+ ubuntu needs a DVD
<cfhowlett> npaz_, actually, metasploit DID respond ... #metasploit :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<dr_willis> cfhowlett:  ;)
<npaz_> Oh okey hehe.
<dr_willis> Most channels need you to regiester/identify these days it seems
<bla_> /ECHO
<bla_> ups
<bla_> sorr
<bla_> y
<FloodBot1> bla_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gh0sthead> hey guys
<Huddleston> dr_willis: So would it be easier to just go buy some DVD-ROM's than mess around with Trying to make my USB into an installation disk?
<Skyrdr> Anyone here familiar with Linux Live USB creator? (lili)
<Skyrdr> If so, step 3, persistance.. (Choose how much MB to write) is not required for installation, correct?
<Skyrdr> Only for live usage.
<nibbler__> Skyrdr: correct. even there its only optional
<dr_willis> you havent even tried a proper tool to make a bootable  usb.....
<Skyrdr> Awesome, thanks.
<Skyrdr> I wish to install it on my second hdd which I just installed.
<Skyrdr> So I don't need live.
<npaz_> Just burn the iso file?
<dr_willis> lili is a little annoying. but it works
<Skyrdr> As long as it works :)
<gh0sthead> can someone explain to me why I can't chat with my friend with the command /chat <nickname> ?
<gh0sthead> connection timeout
<Skyrdr> Try /query nickname
<gh0sthead> it works
<gh0sthead> why didnt chat command work?
<Huddleston> dr_willis: and after all that how do I uninstall wubi's boot?
<Skyrdr> As you would remove a normal software in windows
<Skyrdr> Ubuntu is under the uninstall software list
<dr_willis> wubis main feature is it puts an entry in the software list
<gh0sthead> Skyrdr thank you!
<Skyrdr> Beats me, depends on the client gh0sthead
<Skyrdr> Some supports /chat, but mainly it's /query
<Huddleston> well that's convinient, what about the .iso ubuntu? how does one kill off that when I don't want it anymore?
<Skyrdr> but np.
<bekks> Huddleston: Delete it...?
<bekks> Huddleston: Even in Windows, files can be deleted.
<Huddleston> bekks: yes, let's remove an entire operating system from windows
<bekks> Huddleston: You were asking about a single .iso file in your laste question.
<Huddleston> bekks: .iso ubuntu as in installed from a CD instead of wubi
<Skyrdr> If I install Ubuntu on my second hdd..
<bekks> Huddleston: And when you dont need that .iso file anymore, you can delete it.
<Skyrdr> Will the installation overwrite any boot records?
<Skyrdr> I prefer to keep the dual boot.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I have a DLink DW-160 usb wifi card, ub. 12.04x64. I am looking to get it working, but the site referenced by any guide I find in the forums, askubuntu, etc, refuses to load. can anyone help?
<bekks> Huddleston: Thats whats you were asking, and thats what has been answered.
<ntzrmtthihu777> grub takes over booting, and you can boot both os's Skyrdr
<Huddleston> bekks: okay cool
<Skyrdr> Sweet, thanks.
<Daniel_GT> Is anyone online building android source successfully on a 64-bit machine with 12.04 installed? I have a problem initialising the environment
<Skyrdr> Would it be wise to disable my windows internal hdd..
<Skyrdr> To be sure I won't overwrite / format the wrong hdd?
<histo> Daniel_GT: /j #android
<ntzrmtthihu777> not sure, I never did a dual hdd dual boot with windows and ub.
<bekks> Skyrdr: That way grub will not discover your windows to create a menu entry for booting.
<Skyrdr> I never got the option "install with windows alongside" or something either.
<Daniel_GT> The problem is with the files to be installed in Ubuntu, I understand what I should do (the android guidelines) but Ubuntu won't let me!?
<Skyrdr> True that, but I never installed Ubuntu before.
<ntzrmtthihu777> fellas I'm on a tenuous connection running irssi, if someone could pastbin the contents of the site I would be eternally grateful
<bekks> Skyrdr: well...
<histo> !dualboot | Skyrdr
<ubottu> Skyrdr: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Huddleston> anyways... I think i'm done with here ... later
<Daniel_GT> histo: specifically http://askubuntu.com/questions/256487/initialising-the-build-environment-for-android-on-64-bit-12-04
<ntzrmtthihu777> this is the link, anyone? http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/229-ubuntu-precise-dlink-dwa160-revb2
<cfhowlett> ntzrmtthihu777, works fine for me...
<ntzrmtthihu777> I cannot reach it either on my buntu box or my win7 allinone
<kepler> works fine for me
<ntzrmtthihu777> I can't even wget -pk the damn thing
<cfhowlett> ntzrmtthihu777, try it with https:// in front
<ioria> ntzrmtthihu777:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1662549/
<ntzrmtthihu777> cfhowlett: I swear to god if that does it....
<kepler> ntzrmtthihu777: try http://87.88.254.143
<kepler> actually, that is weird
<kepler> dyndns is pointing to 87.88.254.143
<cfhowlett> ntzrmtthihu777, see loria's link ... nicely done, Loria!
<kepler> looks like they have it routed different
<ntzrmtthihu777> thankyou thankyou thankyou!
<ioria> ^O^
<ntzrmtthihu777> I'm good enough at buntu to follow instructions, and even forge off on my own with guidelines, but this was outta my league to do blindly. ioria, thank you so much, I am eternally gratefull. If you should ever need something I can provide, do not hesitate to ask
<cfhowlett> !cookie|ioria,
<ubottu> ioria,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Delux> what dictates that a disk a sda, sdb and so on? Is it the SATA port it's plugged into on the motherboard? Is it boot priority in BIOS?
<ioria> ntzrmtthihu777:  you're wellcome
<ntzrmtthihu777> sda would be hd0 I believe, Delux
<HackerZedi> I upgraded my Kernel to 3.2.0-38 and now the computer hangs everytime I login. It works pretty fine when I use the previous version of the kernel. Does anyone have a solution?
<Delux> so without physically moving sata cables I cannot change what shows as sda, sdb and so on?
<histo> Delux: correct. but you should be using uuid's
<Delux> uuid does not help me during install
<histo> Delux: So why does it matter what sdx they are?
<jared__> who has gnome3 on ubuntu
<Delux> because booting to sde and loading the GRUB Loader on something other then sda can be troublesome
<jared__> how many
<bekks> !poll | jared__
<ubottu> jared__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<histo> Delux: Doesn't really matter. Grub uses different naming conventions and again when you are booting youare using UUID in your fstab also.
<Delux> fstab is great after install is done
<jared__> shanty
<Delux> but during installation I keep having failure when trying to load GRUB loader on something other then sda
<histo> Delux: it's only for your sanity that the installer still says sdx
<histo> Delux: Because the drive that is sda is probably already marked as bootable.
<jared__> ok bye
<Delux> nope
<histo> Delux: You can select which ever drive you want to install grub to. If it will only default to sda just tell it no
<xjdesx> hey
<Delux> histo, I deleted every partition other then the partition on sde
<Delux> and it fails
<Delux> everytime
<xjdesx> can someone help me with something
<ntzrmtthihu777> Delux: I have personally installed ubuntu fully to a usb key from a sdcard on a this laptop, so from sda to sdc, and it gave me no issue
<histo> Delux: How does it fail do you get an error?
<bekks> xjdesx: How can we know?
<xjdesx> I am trying to use aircrack-ng
<histo> Delux: I've also installed grub to all kinds of block devices
<ntzrmtthihu777> erm, sdb to sdc
<ntzrmtthihu777> xjdesx: #aircrack-ng
<xjdesx> I k
<xjdesx> #aircrack-ng
<xjdesx> lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> I use bt5r3, but this is not where you get support for that
<histo> Delux: To answer your question you can't change it. Grub doesn't even understand sda so it doesn't matter you are experiencing some other issue.
<xjdesx> where can i get support for t?
<xjdesx> I'm new to this whole IRC ubuntu
<histo> Delux: you'd ahve to move cables
<cfhowlett> !backtrack|xjdesx,
<ubottu> xjdesx,: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ikonia> xjdesx: #aircrack-ng as you've just been told
<xjdesx> i know i typed that but it didn'hingt do anyt
<xjdesx> anything
<xjdesx> i'm new to IRC....dont know how to use
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: he probably came here automatically. xjdesx: type /join #aircrack-ng
<ikonia> xjdesx: /join #aircrack-ng or /join ##backtrack-linux
<xjdesx> thank you!
<k1l_> xjdesx: that is not a twitter hashtag, that is a channel you should enter for support
<Delux> trying again now histo
<ioria> xjdesx: sniffing is bad, my mom says :P
<rexleo> Hellu all, I have managed to hide/uninstall my toolbar, is there a way to get it back?
<k1l_> rexleo: which desktop?
<rexleo> vanilla ubuntu
<k1l_> that means unity? and which version of ubuntu?
<rexleo> latest, was up to date yesterday
<ntzrmtthihu777> xD unity?
<rexleo> yes unity
<ntzrmtthihu777> latest, what do you mean, latest precise, latest quantal?
<k1l_> rexleo: yo you need to reset the launcher bar on the left?
<rexleo> ubuntu 12.10 and updated it yesterday
 * xjdesx anyone know the channel for Xbconnect?
<xjdesx> #Xbconnect ...but it's on dynasty.net
<ikonia> xjdesx: join that network ?
<k1l_> xjdesx: then connect to the other network.
<k1l_> rexleo: ok then try some "unity --reset-icons && unity --reset" in a terminal. but that will erase all the launcher settings made before
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<rexleo> kll: i will try, thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> did I just lose connection for a bit?
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: yes
<Fuzzles> steam gives me an error about updateing open gl when i try to play TF2
<ntzrmtthihu777> man I needa get this card running, lol.
<histo> Fuzzles: what drivers are you using?
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: What chipset does that card use?
<Fuzzles> histo, the only one listed in the additional drivers, its an ati radeion hd 3 series i think
<ubuntu-studio> web cam
<histo> !webcam | ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ntzrmtthihu777> not entirely sure, histo. following a guide ioria was kind enough to pastebin for me *love*
<Skyrdr> Installed ubuntu on my Second HDD
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: lspci    will show you which chipset
<Skyrdr> Getting "installing bootloader failed"
<Skyrdr> Any help would be appreciated :)
<ikonia> Skyrdr: long shot...raid disk ?
<histo> Skyrdr: Where are you trying to install the boot loader to?
<ikonia> Skyrdr: efi ?
<Skyrdr> RAID? Nope.
<ikonia> Skyrdr: where are you installing the boot loader, and how
<Skyrdr> I assume the bootloader installs default on the HDD I'm installing it to.
<Skyrdr> I haven't selected anything yet..
<Skyrdr> I assume it installs it currently on /dev/sda
<Fuzzles> histo, any ideas?
<histo> Skyrdr: You should install it to the drive you nomrally boot the machine off of.
<ikonia> Skyrdr: no, it installs on the mbr of the boot hard disk
 * riderplus is away: (Auto-Away after 10 mins) [BX-MsgLog On]
<histo> Fuzzles: haven't got a clue
<Skyrdr> ah, okidoki, main hdd.
<Skyrdr> Thanks.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, I knew that, and the data matches the guide. I'm just not sure which part is the chipset, to be honest
<Skyrdr> The "boot" hdd is the windows hdd though.
<Skyrdr> I should select that one?
<welovefree> is ubuntu supports games "like windows"?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 2001:3c1a D-Link Corp.
 * riderplus is back from the dead. Gone 0 hrs 0 min 53 secs
<ikonia> !away > riderplus
<ubottu> riderplus, please see my private message
<ntzrmtthihu777> some, not all welovefree
<cfhowlett> !games|welovefree,
<ubottu> welovefree,: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<ikonia> welovefree: no, it really doesn't
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: What it's usb device?
<Ronalds_M> hello
<cfhowlett> Ronalds_M, greetings
<histo> welovefree: steam on linux now also
<Prikkebeen> @welovefree steam is also available on linux now (beta)
<ikonia> it's in a beta stage, and very limited though
<Ronalds_M> I have kde and unity side by side, and lightdm has been themed as well
<ntzrmtthihu777> dev 003, it said.
<welovefree> because I really like ubuntu it's safe and great what keeps me on windwos is the games matters
<Ronalds_M> how to bring back stock lightdm theme
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 2001:3c1a D-Link Corp. I am not entirely knowledgable in this area
<Skyrdr> Oke.. It seems Ubuntu is attempting to install the bootloader on my main HDD with windows on it.
<welovefree> histo: i've heared that EA also
<Skyrdr> Of which, failed.
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: Is it plugged in via a USB port?
<Skyrdr> So, any advice?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yup, if thats what you were asking you shoulda not used too much techie for a simple thing, lol
<Ronalds_M> I installed plasma, just so I can theme kde apps I mostly use with unity, in ubuntu style, but it changed style of login manager.
<Prikkebeen> just remove the windows hdd
<Delux> histo - when running ubuntu from a usb drive, any degrade in performance?
<MonkeyDust> welovefree  http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/
<thunkee> welovefree: with wine you get some native support, but its not that easy, check http://appdb.winehq.org/ for example
<histo> Skyrdr: because it needs to install to the disk not the partitioin so if, windows is on /dev/sda1  it needs to install to /dev/sda
<histo> !dualboot | Skyrdr
<ubottu> Skyrdr: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ntzrmtthihu777> DLink DW-160 revision A
<histo> Delux: yes
<cfhowlett> Delux, yes, as performance is throttled by ram ...
<histo> cfhowlett: ???
<histo> Delux: It has to do with the slow reads off of USB.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Delux: it never gave me issue, and a usb drive is basically a small ssd.. or do you mean a normal external hdd?
<Delux> not going to be sending files to/from usb - i have HDD installed for that just wondering if the OS runs slower
<welovefree> thunkee: wine is great but not always
<thunkee> welovefree: right :)
<Ronalds_M> anybody on lightdm theme>
<Ronalds_M> I need to stock it
<histo> While USB is like a small SSD its connected through a straw as opposed to a highway that a normal SSD is connected through
<histo> more like a coffee stirer
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, gotcha.
<histo> USB is slow
<MonkeyDust> welovefree  John Carmack from ID suggests to improve wine support, rather than porting games to linux
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: and his post doom business have failed
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, gotta say, that's a short sighted recommendation IMHO
<ntzrmtthihu777> see I got a buddy with a dell inspiron mini, but the ssd is burned out and we are both broke, lol. so I made him an install to usb to serv as hdd
<histo> oh boy
<Delux> histo - if this is being used like a NAS where all transfers on witht he HDD, still a hit in performance?
<Prikkebeen> Ronalds M give enlightement a try, runs great
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: Yeah go pick up a cheap normal laptop drive
<ntzrmtthihu777> its a mini, will it even fit? damn thing is tiny
<welovefree> MonkeyDust: that what it should ve done
<histo> Delux: yes
<Delux> histo - if this is being used like a NAS where all transfers are with the HDD, still a hit in performance?
<Delux> ok
<MonkeyDust> welovefree  well, apparently, there was information I missed (see up)
<Delux> taking forever to install, that's why I asked
<histo> Did you get grub installed yet?
<histo> Delux: yeah because USB is slowwwwwwwwww
<Delux> not yet
<welovefree> MonkeyDust: it's about wine
<histo> What's taking for ever to install?
<Delux> installing server to a thumb drive
<Delux> sounds like it is probably a mistake
<welovefree> do you guys think that ubuntu will always be free?
<Skyrdr> Awesome.
<Skyrdr> ubuntu installed..
<Skyrdr> Found windows (2 even) partitions.
<Skyrdr> bootloader works.
<histo> Delux: Well I guess you could load everything into RAM technically on a NAS box.
<Andy80> this morning I've upgraded some packages in Ubuntu... but I don't remember which one... is there a log or an history I can look at?
<Prikkebeen> welovefree its what they say, but amazon ís already included so....
<Andy80> just to check if I upgraded some pulseaudio packages...
<histo> u
 * riderplus is away: (Auto-Away after 10 mins) [BX-MsgLog On]
<DJones> !away > riderplus
<ubottu> riderplus, please see my private message
<welovefree> Prikkebeen: what do you mean?
<histo> Andy80: /var/log/apt?????
 * riderplus is back from the dead. Gone 0 hrs 0 min 37 secs
<somsip> Andy80: /var/log/apt/history from memory
<Prikkebeen> they are becoming commercial
<cfhowlett> welovefree, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DeathMan|> hello
<Andy80> bingo
<Skyrdr> How does ubuntu actually work with graphic driver/cards?
<cfhowlett> DeathMan|, greetings
<Skyrdr> Some kind of automated installation or do I need to do this myself?
<DeathMan|> can someone tell me how to install newest xen on ubuntu?
<Andy80> gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio:i386 upgraded, and my subwoofer setup is screwed up again :(
<DeathMan|> repost seems to be old and have 4.1
<DeathMan|> repos*
<DeathMan|> and there is 4.2.1 out
<cfhowlett> DeathMan|, 4.1 what???
<DeathMan|> xen 4.1
<DeathMan|> and there is already 4.2.1
<dr_willis_> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<dr_willis_> backports. or  the PPA's
<cfhowlett> DeathMan|, repos often lag the newest versions. compile from source ...
<Prikkebeen> for older cards x.org driver newer cards agallium by default i believ ( for ati9
<DeathMan|> compiling from source gives me pythin errors etc
<Andy80> I had this problem and I tried to fix in this way http://askubuntu.com/questions/256394/subwoofer-is-not-working-in-dell-inspiron-660-with-ubuntu-12-10
<Andy80> but now it's not working anymore
<DeathMan|> python*
<cfhowlett> DeathMan|, see the zen package site.  There will certainly be a method to get the latest version from there ... or wait for the repos to catch up.
<DeathMan|> hmmmm
<DeathMan|> well i may try again wait a bit
<kubanc> hellow! I'm getting blank screen after few minutes, but the settings for turn screen off when inactive for is set to NEVER
<cfhowlett> DeathMan|, patience and linux go together quite well
<savagecroc> can anyone describe to me what the point of this file is: https://github.com/freedomfreddy/nginx-init-debian/blob/master/etc/init/nginx.conf
<savagecroc> does it dictate when the service starts up and shuts down?
<savagecroc> any idea what respawn does?
<dr_willis_> savagecroc:  looks like a upstart init config file
<savagecroc> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#respawn << found docs :D
<dr_willis_> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<dr_willis_> lovely.. steam still tells me its in closed beta. ;P
<savagecroc> so
<savagecroc> upstart does process management as well?
<savagecroc> for example it monitors running processes?
<savagecroc>  https://github.com/freedomfreddy/nginx-init-debian/blob/master/etc/init/nginx.conf << i noticed in here they have just writtain spawn .. but there is no http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#expect stanza like it suggests in the docs... will it not work as expected
<savagecroc> and how am i supposed to work out if nginx forks or daemonizes?
<Mojojojojo> hello, I need help with my Windows 7/Ubuntu 12.10 dualboot
<Mojojojojo> the computer just boots direct into ubuntu, there's no GRUB to choose Windows 7
<Mojojojojo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1662882/
<Mojojojojo> hello?
<ntzrmtthihu777> boot-repair
<dr_willis_> Press and hold shift at boot time to see the grub menu
<dr_willis_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dr_willis_> you may need to rerun 'sudo update-grub' to see if it rescans/detects the windows install
<ntzrmtthihu777> that too, but it should come auto when you have multiple os's
<Mojojojojo> yeah I did boot repair coz my pc refused to boot into ubuntu.... now i am tryping this from ubuntu but my windows 7 and grub are no longer available
<ntzrmtthihu777> try the update-grub, it should do the trick
<Mojojojojo> ok maybe it worked let me re-boot
<Mojojojojo> will be back to report
<Mojojojojo> thanks
<Halite> Can Ubuntu run Windows programs
<bla_> wine
<MonkeyDust> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Halite, sometimes
<cfhowlett> !wine|Halite,
<ubottu> Halite,: please see above
<Halite> ok
<yeats> Halite: whether wine works depends greatly on the program you're trying to install - you're usually better off trying to find a linux-friendly replacement for what you need to get done IMHO
<cfhowlett> yeats, agreed
<cfhowlett> Halite, specific program you're wanting to use in ubuntu?
<DeathMan|> i get configure: error: Unable to find Python development headers how to fix this?
<dr_willis_> install all the python -dev packages you may need. ;)  what are youy trying to compile?
<DeathMan|> xen
<NetFlam> Hi all!
<polacomarcin25> ola a todos
<cfhowlett> NetFlam,
<cfhowlett> greetings
<DeathMan|> pfff now it says no package glib-2.0
<Mojojojo> hello I'm back
<polacomarcin25> hay gente de españa ?
<cfhowlett> !es|polacomarcin25,
<ubottu> polacomarcin25,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> !es|polacomarcin25,
<Mojojojo> I have both windows 7 and Ubuntu working in dual-boot
<cfhowlett> Mojojojo, congrats
<Mojojojo> but I don't want to choose windows 7 in GNU Grub 2.0
<polacomarcin25> algun español ?
<Mojojojo> I prefer the traditional windows 7 grub
<cfhowlett> !es|polacomarcin25,
<Mojojojo> does that make sense?
<dr_willis_> you can use the apt-get build-deps packagename   to pull in all needed dependencies to compile somthing i recall
<bekks> !es | polacomarcin25
<ubottu> polacomarcin25: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> Mojojojo, windows 7 does not use grub
<MonkeyDust> polacomarcin25  type /join #ubuntu-es
<dr_willis_> windows 7 grub?
<dr_willis_> You mwan the windows 7 boot manager?
<Mojojojo> there is that black screen with white fonts
<dr_willis_> You can set grub2 to use just a simple text menu
<Mojojojo> maybe thats the one. Then it selects the default os to boot in 30 seconds
<bekks> Mojojojo: Take a picture of it :)
<cfhowlett> Mojojojo, yes, that's grub ...
<Mojojojo> haha
<bekks> cfhowlett: You can set windows to wait for 30s too, and it has whit fonts on black screen. :)
<Mojojojo> I created that grub with Easy BCD before, but now I tried to create it again it's refused
<cfhowlett> bekks, realized the instant I sent "send".  I hangz me in head in shame.
<DeathMan|> yay ... make: *** [tools/qemu-xen-traditional-dir] Error 2
<Mojojojo> it's disapeared now so icant take a picture bekks :)
<bekks> DeathMan|: The actual error is somewhere before that message.
<dr_willis_> You can configure grub to be just a simple text menu.. or its even themeable if you want to bother
<bekks> Mojojojo: Then reboot again...
<dr_willis_> I suggest not using easybcd
<dr_willis_> and stick to the normal ubuntu grub2
<Mojojojo> ok how do i configure grub to use simple text menu?
<cfhowlett> Mojojojo, pretty sure that's the default ...
<Mojojojo> hehe
<Halite> How do I get root permissions on 12.10
<dr_willis_> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bekks> !sudo | Halite
<ubottu> Halite: please see above
<cfhowlett> !sudo|Halite,
<ubottu> Halite,: please see above
<dr_willis_> you use sudo as needed
<Halite> I need to make an ubuntu32 dir
<dr_willis_> !grub | Mojojojo
<ubottu> Mojojojo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis_> Mojojojo:  its a setting in /etc/default/grub
<Halite> How do I mkdir with sudo
<dr_willis_> Halite:  why do you think you need such a dir?
<dr_willis_> Halite:  and where ecxactly do you need to make it at?
<DeathMan|> sigh this is way too hard
<DeathMan|> tons of erros and other stuff
<Halite> dr_willis_, backwards compatibility and ability to download Wine
<DeathMan|> any way to update xen from 4.1 installation?
<dr_willis_> Halite:  cant say ive ever needed to make it when i use wine..
<cfhowlett> DeathMan|, go to the xen package site.  look there and you'll find an update method
<dr_willis_> DeathMan|:  look for a PPA?
<polacomarcin25> hellow all !
<cfhowlett> polacomarcin25, greetings
<DeathMan|> PPA?
<dr_willis_> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cfhowlett> !ppa
<MonkeyDust> DeathMan|  an external software source
<polacomarcin25> im from poland
<polacomarcin25> poland irc what is this
<polacomarcin25> ?
<cfhowlett> !pl|polacomarcin25,
<ubottu> polacomarcin25,: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<polacomarcin25> #ubuntu-pl
<Mojojojo> hmmmm, the menu I have now is not the same I had before, before it was black screen with white back ground here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1663095/
<hilarie> Could someone point me in the right direction on how to do step5? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MpichCluster I don't know how to make a user with a specific UID, or what a UID is for that matter
<polacomarcin25> #ubuntu.pl.
<MonkeyDust> polacomarcin25  it's /join #ubuntu-pl
<polacomarcin25> jak wejsc na kanal polski irc ?
<Mojojojo> anone read my pastebin
<hilarie> sudo chown -R root:root /home/username/ is the root:root the User ID?
<bekks> Mojojojo: A pastebin is not a screenshot.
<dr_willis_> Why are you worried about somthing you see for about 5  seconds?
<bekks> hilarie: NO.
<polacomarcin25> thanks monkeydust
<bekks> hilarie: What are you trying to do?
<dr_willis_> hilarie:  you dont want your users files owned by root..
<Dark_Apostrophe> Is TRIM enabled by default on systems running on SSDs?
<dr_willis_> Dark_Apostrophe:  i dont think so.
<Dark_Apostrophe> How is it enabled, then?
 * xjdesx general question...anyone know how to change your ip address in terminal on ubuntu?
<hilarie> bekks trying to set up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MpichCluster specifically stuck at the user with same UID accross nodes
<Jonny1> Good morning. I have recently noticed when I shut down my laptop, I see apache shutting down. How do I find out why I have apache running? I didnt install this. Does something else depend on it?
<dr_willis_> Dark_Apostrophe:  i modified my fstab like the guides say
<hilarie> Jonny1 https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<Dark_Apostrophe> dr_willis_: Where can I find these guides?
<dr_willis_> Dark_Apostrophe:  i hit up google and askubuntu.com
<hilarie> xjdesx https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html gotta lvoe when you have the page up already!
<bekks> hilarie: The User ID has NOTHING to do with the USERNAME you are using in your command.
<Mojojojo> dr_willis because I share this computer with my grandad and he is not too savvy, I want it to boot into windows 7 by default when he uses it (to simplify things) and I can make the choice when I want to use ubuntu
<hilarie> Bekks Could you point me to where I can change User IDs?
<hilarie> Bekks I am creating 10 nodes that each need a username/uid to be the same
<bekks> hilarie: Just create a new user with the same ID (the name is irrelevant) on every node.
<hilarie> bekks how :(
<dr_willis_> Mojojojo:  you can set up grub where windows is the default.. thats mentioned at the grub2 guides and askubuntu.com
<bekks> hilarie: Using the useradd command.
<Jonny1> hilarie: Neither apache nor xjdesx appears on that page
<hilarie> useradd -u !!!
<Mojojojo> ok thanks dr_willis :) will try
<ntzrmtthihu777> dammit
<Dark_Apostrophe> dr_willis_: Found this via askubuntu, thanks! :) http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/enable-trim-on-ssd-solid-state-drives.html
<Jonny1> If I remove apache will something else stop working? How can I find out what depends on it?
<hilarie> Bekks what should I put in the the field useradd -u stuffhere Username?
<ntzrmtthihu777> does anyone know how to list the modules you can load?
<bekks> hilarie: the numerical userid you want.
<dr_willis_> every module? that would be  all the .ko files on the system :) for the current kernel
<nibbler__> ntzrmtthihu777: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -type f
<ntzrmtthihu777> Jonny1: just give it a try via apt, if it lists other packages to be removed, they depend on it
<hilarie> bekks so anything I want that is a number?
<Jonny1> I guess I should try removing apache in synaptic and hopefully it should warn me what else depends on it. Is that the only was?
<bekks> hilarie: That number is called "userid".
<thunkee> Jonny1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5636/can-i-see-why-a-package-is-installed
<Jonny1> ntzrmtthihu777: Ah you anticpiated my question
<hilarie> bekks thank you for your time!
 * xjdesx i can't find it on the page...I'm sorry i know this. isn't a help section . im totally new to ubuntu
 * xjdesx can someone just direct me to how to change your ip address thru terminal ? ubuntu 12.0.4
<dr_willis_> xjdesx:  change for what reason?
<dr_willis_> You can set a static ip if you are on a home lan..
<xjdesx> i was ip suspended on a irc channel for talking too much too fast
<xjdesx> pretty dumb
<nibbler__> xjdesx: ip 10.0.0.1/8 dev eth0; ip a d <old-ip/nm>
<xjdesx> not spam even
<dr_willis_> xjdesx:  thats not going to work i imagine....
<Jonny1> xjdesx: I think you might you ifconfig. Try man ifconfig
<xjdesx> i did
<Lundy|WOrk> any tools out there with a GUI to monitor my network? iv got 2 computers and a adsl router .... wanna keep a eye on traffic, if internet is up and if computers are on / off
<dr_willis_> xjdesx:  and how are you connected to the internet?
<xjdesx> i puled up ifconfig
<ntzrmtthihu777> RT2870ok, I found the module, but sudo modprobe rt5572sta does not load it
<hilarie> xjdesx changing your ubuntu IP address most likely wont change your external IP address
<xjdesx> wirelessly
<MonkeyDust> xjdesx  start here http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=4053
<Jonny1> xjdesx: Or try ifconfig --help
<dr_willis_> xjdesx:  your isp will still be giveing your router the same  ip. i imagine
<xjdesx> yeah i know =/
<nibbler__> xjdesx: Jonny1: first i guess changing the ip he needs to change, would mean reconnect the internet. 2nd: ifconfig, route and netstat are deprecated, ip should be used
<ntzrmtthihu777> macchanger is nice, and tor is too
<xjdesx> i dont have my VPN up and running either
<xjdesx> not on ubuntu
<xjdesx> any good VPNS you recommend for Ubuntu?
<ntzrmtthihu777> haguichi for hamachi
<DeathMan|> i give up this is retarded
<ntzrmtthihu777> free up to five connections
<ntzrmtthihu777> but if you use the tor browser it masks your ip
<nibbler__> ntzrmtthihu777: why would you recommend a proprietary, untrustworthy vpn to ubuntu users?
<kubanc> Hellow! I disabled blank screen after a period of minutes, but i still get it? Any idea?
<DeathMan|> can someone tell me linux distro that already has binary package of xen 4.2.1?
<IloveWin8nUbuntu> Hello people
<dr_willis_> DeathMan|:  check on the disrtowatch web site perhaps
<ntzrmtthihu777> *shrug* it worked for me playing d&d over rptools, nibbler__
<dr_willis_> DeathMan|:  or see what 13.x has
<Jonny1> nibbler__: I just tried ipconfig and that command is not found
<cfhowlett> IloveWin8nUbuntu, greetings
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudo iwconfig
<nibbler__> ntzrmtthihu777: i never suggested it would not work, just pointing out that its neither secure, nor open, and not in the repositories i'd guess
<IloveWin8nUbuntu> I want to install Ubuntu in a netbook. Will it affect performance?
<ntzrmtthihu777> not the default ones, no
<nibbler__> IloveWin8nUbuntu: sure!
<cfhowlett> IloveWin8nUbuntu, depends.  for a low spec machine like a netbook, I suggest you try lubuntu or xubuntu ...
<Jonny1> IloveWin8nUbuntu: Ubuntu will probably run faster than windows on any machine
<IloveWin8nUbuntu> Netbook I want to install is the HP Pavilion dv2
<ntzrmtthihu777> if it was running win7 before, you should expect it, big resource hog
<ntzrmtthihu777> blech, hp. I have a need/hate relationship with them
<IloveWin8nUbuntu> It was running Vista Business pre-installed and boy. It was a sure lag.
<Jonny1> IloveWin8nUbuntu: Try resizing your windows partition and installing it alongside windows and see how you go with it. If you don't like it, you can always remove it and resize the windows partition back again
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone? the module is here /lib/modules/3.2.0-37-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt5572sta.ko but does not load with sudo modprobe etc
<Jonny1> IloveWin8nUbuntu: By "it" I mean Ubuntu or any other flavour like lubuntu or xubuntu as suggested by someone else
<ntzrmtthihu777> i do gubuntu
<IloveWin8nUbuntu> <Jonny1> Why do you guys call it "flavour" instead of "editions"?
<ntzrmtthihu777> because windows 7 is an edition, utimate is a flavour, basically
<ntzrmtthihu777> so you can have ubuntu 12th
<Jonny1> IloveWin8nUbuntu: I have stopped being surprised how much faster my computer runs on ubuntu than windows now. Don't know why I called it a flavour. Be thankful I didnt use flava!
<IloveWin8nUbuntu> Jonny1: Haha
<ntzrmtthihu777> so you can have ubuntu '12th edition' kubunto flavour
<Burritoh> Strictly speaking, the version numbers aren't editions, they refer to the year of release
<Burritoh> and that system only started being used after the first few versions
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: There is no "ubunto 12th edition". There is [k|x|l]ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10
<ntzrmtthihu777> hey! do you think if enough people got behind it gubuntu could become standard like lubuntu or xubuntu etc?
<Jonny1> IloveWin8nUbuntu: Recently I installed ubuntu for my not terribly computer literate friend because she suspected her windows7 was infected with malware and she didnt trust it. It was gratifying when she noticed it booted and ran much faster than windows and now she refuses to go back to windows!
<IloveWin8nUbuntu> Damn. Looks like I wasted money upgrading to the Lenovo ThinkPad SL400. I have installed 12.10 and boy it was totally 100% pure awesome. Nice work developers,
<ntzrmtthihu777> I'm just tryina explain the dif between flavors.
<Burritoh> ntzrmtthihu777: I think so, but largely depends on Canonicals whims :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> blech unity
<cyphaw> hello there, anyone could help me install ubuntu?
<Burritoh> Canonical's*
<ntzrmtthihu777> sure, not a prob cyphaw
<MonkeyDust> cyphaw  let's hear it
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: Which doesnt change the fact, that it is a) "Ubuntu" instead of "Ubunto" and b) there is no 12th edition at all.
<purplerain> !install | cyphaw
<ubottu> cyphaw: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ntzrmtthihu777> xD but yeah, typo on the first, and just a way of speach
<MonkeyDust> ntzrmtthihu777  12.10 means 2012, 10th month
<cyphaw> it's a bit tricky, I can't boot on any live usb/cd, but I can boot on ubuntu which is installed on a usb stick
<Jonny1> cyphaw: The live cd will pretty much guide you through the process. I recommend creating a separate home partition so that when you want to try another linux distribution, you can share your home with all of them
<ntzrmtthihu777> erm, isnt that in fact a live usb?
<cyphaw> that ubuntu doesn't have the "install ubuntu" icon on the desktop, I'd need it
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: A pretty childish way of speaking...
<Burritoh> cyphaw: oh.. there is a way to install from another installation. But it's nonstandard.
<Burritoh> bekks: tolerance - the Internet is full of strange people ;)
<cyphaw> Burritoh: yes, that's what I'd need
 * ntzrmtthihu777 shrugs
<IloveWin8nUbuntu> Can I select the "Try Ubuntu" option when I use a CD Install? Sorry. Never used Ubuntu before.
<dr_willis_> sounds like the usb sticks are not being made right.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I talk how I talk, and thank you Burritoh, strange b I.
<bekks> Burritoh: And full of people not knowing the difference between u and o :P
<cfhowlett> cyphaw, or you can install virtualbox and test different flavors there
<Burritoh> IloveWin8nUbuntu: yeah, you can :)
<dr_willis_> cyphaw:  there are ways to set up grub2 to boot an ISO file that you could have on that usb stick
<Marlinc> The Canonical Teamfortress 2 server is outdated :p
<ntzrmtthihu777> nah, i bet he actually has a full install to usb and not the "install disc" usb
<IloveWin8nUbuntu> @Burritoh woo. Ubuntu FTW!
<Burritoh> :)
<dr_willis_> You could set up a 'full install on a usb flash'  and customize its grub menu to boot an ISO file.
<dr_willis_> if you had a big enough usb flash
<cyphaw> dr_willis_: do you have a link for that? that could indeed help
<ntzrmtthihu777> bekks: I know the diff, I'm just getting used to a new keyboard, lol
<dr_willis_> cyphaw:  not done it in ages.. should be plenty of guides out on booting iso file with grub2
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis_: yeah there is a great guide in the wiki
<dr_willis_> cyphaw:  i just made a custom entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom for the ISO file i had.
<bilel> is it possible to put some content in a symlink directory? I'd like to have a mirror directory, but when I put some content in it, it takes the priority on the other symlinked directory content.
<cyphaw> dr_willis_: found some docs on google, I'll try that, thx
<dr_willis_> I had /boot/ holding an ubuntu iso file as a rescue/recovery method for a long time
<IloveWin8nUbuntu> alright. gtg.
<Jonny1> IloveWin8nUbuntu: By the way, I think the difference between editions and flavours is that 12.04, 8.04, 8.10 and 12.10 etc are different editions of Ubuntu. Anyone else feel free to correct me. Redhat, Ubuntu, Suse etc are all different distributions of GNU/Linux. I guess I use the word flavour where I should probably use distribution.
<dr_willis_> theres some tools at the Pendrivelinux site that can do it alwo
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, /boot/iso/*.iso for me
<sgtkilljoy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<ntzrmtthihu777> well [x|l|u]buntu is all one distro, but three flavours
<ntzrmtthihu777> rechtig?
<Burritoh> Appears kinda right... I see them as three distros which are closely related
<ntzrmtthihu777> um, no one has taken a shot at my question :/
<Burritoh> in the same way that LMDE and Linux Mint are different distros, but have a very overlapping community and development
<Burritoh> I wasn't here when you asked :P
<Jonny1> Looks like ILoveWin8nUbuntu who asked the question has gone anyway, before we get too hung up on semantics. I will  probably continue to be lazy with language when it doesnt matter too much
<ntzrmtthihu777> yay lol. I just compiled the drivers for my wireless card, but they wont load when I sudo modprobe them
<ntzrmtthihu777> win8 = shudder.
<ntzrmtthihu777> any idea as to why, and how I can fix?
<sgtkilljoy> ntzrmtthihu777: wat card?
<Burritoh> I haven't personally compiled drivers before... are you sure there isn't a driver with a conflicting name?
<ntzrmtthihu777> DLink DW-160
<ntzrmtthihu777> rev A
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: How can we know it, without you even giving us the chipset name and the error message?
<Jonny1> I hate when I have to use windows. Win 7 has an annoying habit of installing updates without permission when you try to shutdown. It's particularly irritating when you have a train to catch and windows needs to stay connected to the mains and to the internet to update and there is no cancel. Or when you needed to reboot and you really need to get on with something else!
<ntzrmtthihu777> nah, I grepped out all the similar names, only one
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, that rally sucks
<ntzrmtthihu777> sorry, I had spoke of the chipset earlier, but its a new crowd it seems
<ntzrmtthihu777> ID 2001:3c1a D-Link Corp
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: Thats an USB ID, and no chipset name.
<ntzrmtthihu777> derp, one sec
<sgtkilljoy> ntzrmtthihu777: wat drivers are u trying to install?
<anew> what do you guys recomend i read to get the basics of ubuntu down ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> rt5572sta; patched and compiled from source
<ntzrmtthihu777> forum, anew
<anew> link ?
<rushboy> hello can anyone please guide on how to install jogl2 on ubuntu ? I badly require help in this regard . Any sort of guidance is appreciated :-)
<ntzrmtthihu777> ubuntuforums.org
<anew> cool thx
<anew> wait does this have tutorials and stuff ?
<bekks> !beginner > anew
<bekks> !beginners > anew
<ThinkT510> !manual | anew
<ubottu> anew: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ntzrmtthihu777> it has whatever you could want, anew.
<sgtkilljoy> ntzrmtthihu777: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/229-ubuntu-precise-dlink-dwa160-revb2
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, that's what I'm doin, hadda have someone pastebin it for me because I simply could not reach the site
<ntzrmtthihu777> hang on, think I missed something, sgtkilljoy
<Coded1> can anyone recommend an alternative to ciaro-dock?
<Soelen> hello everyone, I have a problem with my utms stick right now, it worked on ubuntu 10.x but not on 12.04, what can I do?
<cfhowlett> coded awn
<cfhowlett> Coded1, look in ubuntu software center for docks ...
<dr_willis_> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<Jonny1> Back to my apache issue. When I shut down my laptop I see apache closing. I don't know why apache is even running since I dont use my machine as a server (and dont want to). It just seems like something to eat CPU power and possibly expose my machine to incoming connections risking threats. I do have dropbox running but that doesnt appear to depend on apache. I checked in synaptic and if I mark libapr1 for removal it prompts me that the fol
<bilel> I'm trying to set up acl following an ubuntu tutorial, it says I have to edit /etc/fstab and add an acl keywork on it, but it doesn't contain a /home partition, only "proc" and "none", what should I do?
<Jonny1> I would also be interested to know why apache was installed and running in the first place under ubuntu desktop rather than server.
<bilel> I'm following this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions#Setting_up_ACL
<ThinkT510> Jonny1: perhaps a dependency for something else you installed?
<Halite> How do I move the bar at the left side to the bottom
<santaop> i try so many things to  manually add win 8 entry in grub2 .i added but it gave me error '"invalid signature "" on clicking win 8 during boot .please help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1663349/  please help me to coorct it
<riderplus> set auto_away_time
<dr_willis_> Halite:  short answer.. You dont
<ThinkT510> Halite: you don't, thats the way unity is
<dr_willis_> Halite:  if you want a bottom dock use a dock.
<anew> what are 'guest additions' in ubuntu ?
<Jonny1> ThinkT510: That's what I thought but synaptic doesn't highlight any other dependencies so I guess I can safely remove it. Just wanted to check
<dr_willis_> Guest addations are normally for virtualbox  setups anew
<cfhowlett> anew, they are not ubuntu.  they are part of virtual bod
<cfhowlett> box
<Halite> dr_willis_, how
<ThinkT510> anew: guest additions is for virtualbox, it allows mouse integration and shared folder support
<Sven_vB> can i make sed insert a blank line if the first 10 chars (date) of the line differ from the date of the previous line?
<dr_willis_> Halite:  How what? theres numerous docks in the repos
<ntzrmtthihu777> guest additons are a way of making a guest and host talk better, basically
<Jonny1> cfhowlett: I think much prefer virtual bod!
<anew> oh i see
<Halite> dr_willis_, how do I add a dock
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: Which is wrong, basically.
<anew> ah ok so it is not a 'guest' in the sense of ubuntu, it's 'guest' in the sense for fb
<dr_willis_> Halite:  fire up the package manager tools.. and install one
<anew> *vb
<dr_willis_> !manual | Halite
<ubottu> Halite: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> anew, correct
<dr_willis_> !dock | Halite
<ubottu> Halite: Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: The guest additions do provide a graphics driver, and a shared folder driver. Both have nothing to do with "talking better".
<Halite> How can I choose a dock
<dr_willis_> Halite:  flip a coin?
<santaop> dr_willis_:  sir please help me :(
<dr_willis_> Halite:  read their decriptions and try them all?
<Jonny1> anew: Guest additions give you for example  folder that can be shared between your host and guest operating systems. I think it also gives you a seamless guest display rrather than the guest OS in a window
<dr_willis_> santaop:  with?
<ntzrmtthihu777> not really, bekks. I know what they do, I have a vbox of winxp
<cfhowlett> Halite, make a list.  try each one.  choose a flavor.  install
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: Then you never read the manual of vbox.
<anew> ok, hopefully it makes the vm run faster
<santaop> dr_willis_: grub2 ,,,,i can't boot to win 8
<dr_willis_> santaop:  i dont use Win8. no idea on it.
<ThinkT510> anew: nothing to do with speed
<ntzrmtthihu777> just general gist, better integration = better talking. it may not be the technical term but it works
<ntzrmtthihu777> and not the whole thing, but I did read the section of guest additions
<anew> run faster = allocate more mem to the vb ?
<santaop> dr_willis_: could you gave me documenatation to manually add window to grub2
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: Then you know that the guest additions only provide a graphics driver and a shared folder driver. And no "better integration".
<cfhowlett> anew, yep.  in vb, mem matters
<dr_willis_> !grub2 | santaop
<ubottu> santaop: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rushboy> Sorry to post this again ,but can anyone please guide on how to install jogl2 on ubuntu ? I badly require help in this regard . Any sort of guidance is appreciated :-)
<znf> Hello. I'm trying to install the Binary driver for an AMD/ATI Card. I tried using the "Restricted Drivers" option from System Settings but that didn't work out (either with the normal or -updates driver). Now I manually built the driver that I downloaded from the AMD, installed, run aticonfig --initial, rebooted, I get the "amd testing only" (downloaded the beta driver) watermark, but fglrxinfo still throws an error. Any other help I can get?
<anew> ok let me give it a little more mem
<ntzrmtthihu777> so you would not consider seamles mode to be a better integration between host and guest, then?
<ThinkT510> anew: memory can help but very difficult to know by how much
<Jonny1> anew: I doubt it will make the vm run faster, possibly a little slower but not noticeably. I use guest additions so I can share files between my host ubuntu and guest OS. It wont allocate more memory to the vm. You choose how much memory to allocate in the vm's settings
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: I dont use seamless mode at all. :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> or sharing folders
<Guest21321> Gday !
<Jonny1> anew: I also like seamless mode but it's not everyones choice
<znf> In addition, when I try "modprobe fglrx", I get module not found :-/
<Jonny1> !hello | Guest21321
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: And it is working just because of the grapics driver provided by the guest additions. And shared folders dont integrate anything, the just create the ability of shring files between host and guest without involving a network connection.
<ThinkT510> Jonny1: that factoid was removed years ago
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: Since which version do you use vbox?
<anew> hmmm seelmess mode seems to not be available for me
<ntzrmtthihu777> my router and card do not really "shake hands", but that is what its called anyways. I generalize to get the point across, it lets your guest/host transfer files/data, "talk"
<Jonny1> ThinkT510: Oh well!
<stu314> Hi. I am trying to downgrade "compiz" on precise due to segfaults in new version. I do "apt-get install compiz=oldversion", but I am getting an error: "Version '1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.4' for 'compiz' was not found". Do I need to add some "archive" source to sources.list?
<Jonny1> Guess it was though impolite
<ntzrmtthihu777> hah, so you gonna pull the old-timer card?
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: No, I am just curious.
<ThinkT510> Jonny1: people just kept abusing it
<ntzrmtthihu777> Im a linux greenie, almost a year now
<ntzrmtthihu777> vbox about half the time.
<Jonny1> ntzrmtthihu777: Welcome to this wonderful world! I've been a greenie since 2008!
<kj4> brownie since 99
<ThinkT510> stu314: downgrading isn't really supported
<Jonny1> Guest21321: How can we help you? Just ask your question.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I only use win$ as absolutely needed, and I am making my own solutions to get away from it, lol.
<ntzrmtthihu777> thankya Jonny1
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: Welcome to vbox then - I have to pull the old-timer card, since using it since 2007 ;)
<anew> should i change base mem or video mem ?
<bekks> anew: Yes, change them to your needs.
<anew> ok made base mem 2gb
<bekks> anew: How much RAM does your computer have?
<anew> 8gb
<ntzrmtthihu777> honestly once I finish the tools I am working on I may do away with vbox, wont need winxp anymore
<anew> win8
<viashimo> hello; is there any way to connect hdmi without having to reboot? I'm using 12.04
<Jonny1> anew: If you are trying to make your vm faster, then try it. You can always change it back. Just be aware that the more resources you allocate to your guest OS, the less will be available to your host OS
<stu314> ThinkT510: Do you mean, that it is not possible to find the older version in any source?
<znf> So... nobody? AMD/ATI video problems?
<Jonny1> viashimo: Yes, just plug it in. It should start working immediately
<anew> ok
<Jonny1> anew: If your host machine doesnt have much memory you could run into problems
<ThinkT510> stu314: i only stick to what is in the default repos, adding other repos is a very easy and quick way to mess up dependencies, i really wouldn't recommend it
<viashimo> Jonny1, it doesn't unfortunately. xrandr shows that HDMI is disconnected. my monitor picks up no signal and sleeps
<anew> i dunno why my vm is going so slow
<ThinkT510> anew: unity doesn't perform well in a vm
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I gave my winxp vbox 1 of my 6 gigs, plenty for that
<anew> is there something else i can run with ubuntu instead of unity
<ThinkT510> anew: plenty, my favourite is xfce
<anew> or at least turn down all these graphics options in sentence
<anew> *settings
<Jonny1> viashimo: Oh bummer! Mine just works when I plug it in (not that that helps you, unfortunately) but I remember I did enable the second monitor in the Displays applet under settings
<cfhowlett> anew, of course.  logout login and choose a different session
<laddu_> o/ I've got wifi issues. Ath9k driver keeps disconnected. My wifi card is AR982X. My dmesg shows wlan0 link disconnected. I've tried instlal wicd. I've tried the hwconf edit. I've tried installing compat-drivers. WHY is wifi such a difficult thing to setup is mind boggling...I've googled around for days. If I cannot receive I response, I feel I'll need to revert back to windows. I really need this to work. Please help me.
<ThinkT510> anew: theres also kde, gnome-shell, lxde, enlightenment
<Jonny1> anew: I like gnome classic
<cfhowlett> anew, or you can install others ... xfce  kde lxde ...
<anew> and i can access all those just by logging out and back in ?
<viashimo> Jonny1, I normally have clone display set for 2nd monitors. works fine with vga. I'll keep poking around, thanks anyway :)
<stu314> ThinkT510: You probably misunderstood my question. The desktop does not work, compiz segfaults. There is no way to use the computer, my only option is to downgrade. I don't need a recommendation, how to not mess dependencies, I need a way to install an older version of a messed up package.
<ThinkT510> anew: once they are installed you select them on the login screen
<anew> what is the most basic, gnome classic
<ThinkT510> stu314: ok, sorry
<Guest21321> <Jonny1> Can I message you ?
<Jonny1> stu314: In synaptic you can right click on a package and force it to use an older version
<laddu_> anyone ;_;?
<ThinkT510> anew: lxde would likely be the lightest
<Jonny1> Guest21321: Yes but it's better to ask your question here so everyone else can see it and if anyone else knows an answer they can chip in
<anew> great let me give that one a shot
<anew> this channel is great
<Jonny1> OK. I'm going to remove apache. I hope it doesnt break anything
<Jonny1> anew: It certainly is. Lots of helpful people around.
<ioria> laddu_:  can you ping something ?
<Jonny1> Before I remove apache, does anyone have any reason for me to keep it (don't want to break anything)
<stu314> Jonny1: The problem is, apt-get can't find the older version. So I thought, that it is probably not in the sources anymore. Am I right? Are older versions deleted from the sources?
<anew> ok installing lxde so this one should not use a lot of mem i'm hoping
<Jonny1> stu314: No idea. Have you tried it from synaptic?
<Jonny1> stu314: sudo apt-get install synaptic if you don't already have it. I much prefer synaptic to the Software manager
<ntzrmtthihu777> unity does not perform well at all *chuckle*
<ntzrmtthihu777> am I still connected
<Joel__> Whoop, there is quite a lot of people here.
<Jonny1> ntzrmtthihu777: Yes you are. I just find Unity to be user unfriendly. Gnome is much easier to use in my not very humble opinion
<stu314> Jonny1: Never mind, thank you.
<Joel__> I am about to install ubuntu 12.10, what would you guys recommend for installation, a new partion on the harddrive or can I just install it and I get some sort of dualboot? I've never tried two OS'es at once.
<Jonny1> anew: I don't know if gnome classic is most basic. It's just the interface I am used to since Ubuntu 8.04
<anew> i'm giving lxde a shot
<anew> i need it to run on 512 because my raspberry pi is coming soon
<ThinkT510> Joel__: a new partition would be a dual boot
<ntzrmtthihu777> I like my old-school gnome-falback, lol
<Halite> The manual doesn't tell me how to install a desktop interface other than Unity
<bilel> do you know why "fdisk -l" can fail on ubuntu 10.01 lucid? It tells me 'cannot open /proc/partitions"?
<Jonny1> Joel__: What do you have running already? I recommend a new partition in case it doesnt work. Then you can fallback on whatever you already had working. I never trust a new edition until I've seen it working
<arunkumar413> how to load the correct kernel module and driver for my laptop sound card	
<Halite> I'd prefer an interface that looks like Windows 7
<bilel> 10.04* lucid
<Joel__> ThinkT510: Ah, then I do one then, can the ubuntu OS access the files from the windows partion?
<cfhowlett> Halite, xfce or lxde
 * riderplus Go away!
<ntzrmtthihu777> dude, I feel like such a geek. I am using irssi, an in-terminal irc client, and I use lynx, a terminal web-browser, prowl the forums :D
<Jonny1> Halite: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/classicgnome
<ThinkT510> anew: mind if i ask what do you plan to use your pi for? i've been contemplating getting one
<anew> well two things
<Guest21321> Jonny1 Thanks for the attention ! I dont need a help for now . Its just my first time in this channel ! Gday to All !
<ThinkT510> Joel__: indeed, ntfs support works great
<Joel__> Jonny1: I am a ol' windows user,  I wanna give ubuntu a  shot. I run W7 at the moment and wanna convert to ubuntu-12.10 pretty much
<anew> 1) play around as a webserver and 2) (my real use for it) running perl scripts
<Joel__> ThinkT510: So the new partion doesnt need to be huge then? Just enough for the OS?
<Jonny1> Joel__: I remember the feeling. I recommend resizing your windows partition, then creating a partition of about 20-50 GB for your Ubuntu OS, a swap partition of approximately 1-2 times your RAM and then the rest can be a home partition for your files.
<ThinkT510> Joel__: and whatever you install, yeah
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudo apt-get install whatever, in general Halite
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I came here first after installing irssi just to test it out
<Skyrdr> Hah, well... this sucks..
<Joel__> Jonny1: Thanks man, will give that a shot.
<Skyrdr> I installed some ATI package(s), and now I can only see desktop item(s) that I installed.
<Skyrdr> The above / side bar is missing now after a reboot.
<Jonny1> Joel__: If you later want to try another distro or edition, you can simply shrink the home partition to make room for it. I use 12.04 as it's a long term support edition so possibly more stable. I just tried installing 12.10 on my work laptop and there are some problems I havent fixed yet.
<ntzrmtthihu777> sup Skyrdr?
<Skyrdr> I wonder who to revert the packages
<ntzrmtthihu777> press alt+f2 and type gnome-panel
<Skyrdr> That I installed.. I assume this is the cause of the ati package.
<murlidhar> hi all. how to run java run time apps from internet ?
<Jonny1> But that may be down to the crappy Toshiba laptop I have at work (it won't even boot from USB even though it's enabled in the BIOS)
<murlidhar> some java games need it
<Joel__> Jonny1: Ah thanks for warning me. I am getting the 12.04 then. :) How hard is it to up a distro then? Just download it?
<murlidhar> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<anew> thinkt510 when you say 'lightweight' does that mean use the least resources ?
<ThinkT510> !install | Joel__
<ubottu> Joel__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ThinkT510> anew: yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> I install my java from ppa, I can give you a link if you like, murlidhar
<Jonny1> Joel__: Follow the instructions at the ubuntu download page. Create a live CD and then go for it
<anew> cool
<Skyrdr> Almost nothing works..
<murlidhar> ntzrmtthihu777: sure
<Skyrdr> The only thing that works is rightclick, create directories.
<Jonny1> Joel__: Sorry, I mean, just boot from it and try it
<Skyrdr> and getting in the system settings.
<Joel__> Jonny1: Is it bootable from an USB too?
<ntzrmtthihu777> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<ThinkT510> anew: if you want to go even lighter there are things like fluxbox or maybe a tiling wm if you are feeling adventurous
<murlidhar> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks :)
<anew> what about lubuntu ?
<Coded1> has any one tried sidewall on 12.10?
<Jonny1> Joel__: Yes, but not if you are using my crappy Toshiba!
<ntzrmtthihu777> did you try the alt+f2 thingus?
<Skyrdr> Yup, nothing happens.
<savagecroc> I'm setting up an ubuntu server (which will also be their internet gateway) and a network with 20 computers. What is an easy way of allowing all the computers to communicate to the server but preventing communication between the computers?
<ThinkT510> anew: lubuntu is ubuntu with lxde by default
<Coded1> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/fioan89/slidewall/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Jonny1> Joel__: For some reason I am in the habit of always installing from CD. Probably because my old computers couldnt boot from USB
<anew> i dont get the difference between lubuntu and lxde ?
<Joel__> Jonny1: Haha thank god my pc got USB support on boot
<ntzrmtthihu777> nope, no idea Coded1
<anew> lubuntu is built on lxde so lxde is actually lighter ?
<cfhowlett> anew, get them both
<Joel__> Jonny1: I never installed from USB, always used a disc myself too. I dont trust USB's really.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I know the feel Jonny1
<ThinkT510> anew: lxde is the desktop environment, lubuntu is a meta package which provides lxde and some other default apps
<cfhowlett> anew, different set of packages by default. lighter system load is the goal of both xubuntu and lubutnu
<ntzrmtthihu777> I use usb mostly now
<Halite> what about kubuntu
<Joel__> I downloaded the windows ubuntu installer thing, I hope it make me able to select the partion. :P
<Jonny1> Joel__: ntzrmtthihu777: For an old geezer like me there is also some comfort in having a disc in my hand that I can right on with a marker pen
<ntzrmtthihu777> unetbootin gave me shit, but the usb-creator-gtk does the trick well
<Skyrdr> Yup
<Jonny1> And CDs are cheaper too
<Skyrdr> I'm stuck now
 * ntzrmtthihu777 llols
<ThinkT510> Halite: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde by default
<Jonny1> Or even write on (I should be able to spell better)
<cfhowlett> Joel__, windows installer is for installing ubuntu as  fake "windows" program.  It's for testiing purposes....
<ntzrmtthihu777> and they need to (re)make gubuntu *rawr*
<MonkeyDust> Jonny1  yes, but usb sticks can be erased and used for the next version
<purplerain> what's a gubuntu?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, wubi.exe = fail
<maxb> CDs are also very slow
<Joel__> cfhowlett: So it's kind of a virtual OS/machine?
<Jonny1> Joel__: If you use the windows installer it will install ubuntu as an application running under windows. Kind of like a virtual OS
<ThinkT510> Joel__: avoid wubi, a vm would be better than wubi
<ntzrmtthihu777> it does not exist, but it should. ubuntu with pure gnome lol
<Jonny1> Joel__: To install it on a partition, you need to boot from a live CD or live USB
<ThinkT510> Joel__: not exactly like a vm because no emulation takes place
<Joel__> Then I avoid the Wubi haha.
<cfhowlett> Joel__, no it actually is ubuntu running but the configuration is a mock "windows" compatible package
<Halite> there should be Wubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ntzrmtthihu777  there's gnome-remix
<Joel__> If you guys would recommend any kind of OS, would you recommend ubuntu?
<anew> hmm i think i'll go with lubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I heard of that. I just did my fallback and I'm good. I just wish it had a default like kxlbuntu does
<purplerain> ntzrmtthihu777: what happen if you download ubuntu core and then install the gnome-core package. isn't it the same like "pure" gnome?
<MonkeyDust> Joel__  yes, as this is the ubuntu channel
<cfhowlett> Joel__, ummm ... yes??? (as he asks in #ubuntu ..._
<Halite> Wubuntu would have a Windows interface (probably not gnome) and would be compatible with Windows .exe
<Joel__> Haha yeah I know this is ubuntu but I am not familiar with the other similar OS'es
<ntzrmtthihu777> I just mean it should be an option to download the iso with it default like ubuntu
<Joel__> I am downloading the 12.04 iso now
<ntzrmtthihu777> !wine | Halite
<ubottu> Halite: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Jonny1> MonkeyDust: I didn't say I wasnt old fashioned. My collection of CDs mean I can install old versions not available for download if I want. I own two old machines that cannot run anything beyond 8.04. Then again rewritable CDs or DVDs are still cheaper than USB sticks.
<ioria> Joel: if you love risk, you can install cygwin and the gnome enviroment
<MonkeyDust> Halite  there's a ubuntu fork with a windows-like look, i forget the name and it's not supported here
<ThinkT510> Joel__: if in doubt, try it out in a vm. a vm is a brilliant testing environment (you can mess up anything you want in a vm)
<Halite> ntzrmtthihu777, WINE is too confusing
<Joel__> ioria: Since I got no experience at all with the OS I rather take the safe route. :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> no, its very easy ^_^
<ntzrmtthihu777> in fact if you have the gnome destop the wine programs have their own division in the "start menu"
<Jonny1> Joel__: It's a matter of personal preference. I prefer Ubuntu because when I first went to linux back in 2008 it was the first one I found easy to install. I think I also tried opensuse and something else but I couldnt figure them out. Ubuntu just installed from the CD and worked
 * riderplus is back from the dead. Gone 0 hrs 13 min 10 secs
<bilel> Is this tutorial valid for ubuntu 10.04 lucid? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs), I don't have any "home" entry in "/etc/fstab" please help me
<anew> man i'm confused, lubuntu is lxde+ubuntu... so then what is lxde by itself then? is that possible to install ?
<ThinkT510> !away | riderplus
<ubottu> riderplus: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ntzrmtthihu777> that's because your home folder is not on a separate partition
<Jonny1> Joel__: I also use Ubuntu Studio. You could try Ubuntu Satanic Edition if you like heavy metal and want a laugh
<jrib> bilel: what do you have in /etc/fstab?
<MonkeyDust> bilel  instead of struggling with 10.04, consider upgrading... 10.04 will be unsupported in a few weeks from now
<cfhowlett> anew, yes.  as I said, you can install lxde
<ntzrmtthihu777> holy sh*t, that exists Jonny1 ?
<ThinkT510> anew: lxde is the desktop environment, if you are already on any ubuntu flavour then you can install lxde
<Joel__> Jonny1: It sounds like a safe bet then. I'll burn it to a CD then. :)
<hutonggator_> lubuntu is ubuntu with lxde and a suite of applications as well as a nice startup screen and custom settings to make it pretty
<anew> can you install lxde without ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> anew, install it to what?
<Joel__> If I want photoshop to run on ubuntu, will I need to use WINE or something like that?
<ThinkT510> anew: what do you mean?
<Jonny1> bilel: That could just mean you don't have a separate home partition and your /home is simply a subdirectory to / (the root directory)
<bilel> jrib: http://pastebin.com/Yb8Sfh15
<hutonggator_> yes
<Jonny1> ntzrmtthihu777: Google it. It's a laugh
<hutonggator_> you can anew, download the mini iso
<ntzrmtthihu777> likely, Joel__. or learn to GIMP
<cfhowlett> Joel__, wine maybe.  OR you could use gimp
<jrib> bilel: what's the output of « mount »?
<anew> dunno ... so if i install lxde, and i have ubuntu - isnt that essentially lubuntu ?
<hutonggator_> and apt-get install lxde
<BluesKaj> anew, lxde is the desktop , ubuntu is the OS ..do some research
<ThinkT510> anew: yes
<Joel__> I refuse to use GIMP. Only bad experience from that satanic software.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I GIMP and imagemagick the hell outta stuff
<bilel> jrib: "/dev/vzfs on / type reiserfs (rw,usrquota,grpquota)"
<cfhowlett> anew, no. lxde is ONLY the desktop environment.  lubuntu-desktop is the metapackage of all the lubuntu applications
<hutonggator_> if you install lxde it's not lubuntu as lubuntu has some differences in configuration from the stock lxde
<anew> mmmm i see
<anew> ok i think i understand now, thanks
<jrib> bilel: you're using openvz?
<anew> so the 'most' lightweight thing to have would be lxde plus ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> ubuntu + lxde + other apps = lubuntu
<anew> NOT lubuntu
<hutonggator_> no
<ThinkT510> !lubuntu | anew
<ubottu> anew: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Jonny1> Joel__: Probably. However, there are some programs that wont install under WINE. For them you might need windows running in a virtual box. I use GIMP that comes free with Ubuntu. Once you get used to it and read the wiki you will find it pretty powerful. It might not have all the bells and whistles of photoshop but I like it
<hutonggator_> if you're going for lightweight just start with lubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> Yeah, I have my vbox for RPG Maker XP
<hutonggator_> it's easier
<ioria> anew: i'm with lubuntu on a pentium 3 with 500 mb ram
<cfhowlett> Photoshop 2003 is free online from adobe fwiw
<rj_> Hello ; any one tell me about over heating and loss battery power in ubuntu 12.10
<Jonny1> ioria: Wow!
<ntzrmtthihu777> what kinda laptop, rj_ ?
<hutonggator_> as it seems that you don't know where to start with lxde, another option would be to install lxde and just the lubuntu-settings package
<Halite> !wubuntu
<Halite> !distro
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<bilel> jrib: not me, I have a virtual host, it's like shared hosting but withouth sharing the system resources with others, each people has its own limitation, i's isolated apparently
<Halite> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<anew> hutonggator i think i'll just download lubuntu
<ThinkT510> !msgthebot | Halite
<ubottu> Halite: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<rj_> acer E1-571G
<anew> seems eaiser, but still a tad confused on the difference, seems lubuntu has more apps
<hutonggator_> yeah :-) i think that's the best idea
<Justakill> I have a corsair k90 keyboard and I can't get it to work properly in ubuntu. its a 16 bit usb keyboard
<jrib> bilel: ask your provider how you can enable ACLs then.  They may not even allow you to
<rj_> with dual graphics card
<Joel__> Jonny1: Ah I see. I've grown up with PS and uses it daily so not having that would be kinda sad.
<Justakill> anyone here know how I could get it to work
<Justakill> ?
<ThinkT510> anew: no, lubuntu has a different set of default apps, thats all
<ntzrmtthihu777> rj, what kinda laptop?
<rj_> acer
<ntzrmtthihu777> if its an hp its got nothing to do with ubuntu, hp is notoreous for overheating.
<Coded1> is there something similar to sidewall (clock/widget overlays, live earth, etc) ?
<Coded1> for wallpaper
<Jonny1> Joel__: I'm not saying it wont work under WINE. You wont know till you try it. I have some windows apps I still need to run. I run some of them under wine and some under windows xp on virtual box
<ioria> anew: but you can install what you want
<ntzrmtthihu777> conky is nice, Coded1
<cfhowlett> Coded1, look in the software center ....
<ioria> anew: i installed gnome too
<hutonggator_> basically the lubuntu makers decided on a suite of applicaitons that they thought met the goals for the lubuntu project
 * ntzrmtthihu777 byes
<MonkeyDust> Halite  i guess you want zorin, support in #zorinos
<hutonggator_> and made those default in a standard lubuntu installation
<Joel__> Jonny1: Ah then I get to see if it works. Does WINE have an impact on the perfomance?
 * riderplus is away: (gone away) [BX-MsgLog On]
<cfhowlett> !wine|Joel__
<ubottu> Joel__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Jonny1> Joel__: I would also recommend you install gnome classic as your desktop environment
<Jonny1> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
 * riderplus is back from the dead. Gone 0 hrs 0 min 14 secs
<jrib> riderplus: please disable the public away notifications
<ThinkT510> riderplus: turn that off please
<Jonny1> Joel__: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/classicgnome
<bilel> jrib: I don't see why I'd wont be allowed, I have no limitation I can install all the packages I want and so
<iwd> hello
<Jonny1> Joel__: You will also probably want medibuntu
<jrib> bilel: well ask your provider :)
<Joel__> Jonny1: Some sort of multimedia thing?
<bilel> jrib: ok..
<a2r> Hi, I have a weird problem. I was on my Ubuntu 12.04 installation and wanted to try the new KDE, so I installed it from kubuntu-ppa/backports and then my audio input was weirdly broken, so i removed it again, after a reboot the computer schows me only this http://i.imgur.com/bRgFmaY.jpg (last sentence is mountall: connection to plymouth closed. Does anybode have some tipps?
<Jonny1> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ThinkT510> Joel__: most people won't need medibuntu
<Jonny1> Joel__: It gives you things like DVD and MP3 support
<rj_> my acer aspire E1 laptop lose power
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ThinkT510> Jonny1: mp3 support is available in the default repos already
<Joel__> Why wont it support dvd and such in the first place?
<ThinkT510> Jonny1: has been for years
<cfhowlett> Joel__, because those are propietary codecs
<Jonny1> Joel__: Also see restricted extras. Because of a licensing issue. The DVD encrypted format can't be released under the GNU Public Licence I think
<ThinkT510> Joel__: lisence issues
<Jonny1> ThinkT510: Shows how out of date, I am
<Joel__> Ah. Thats odd
<SterkaSor> hi will the feutures and things for unity that will land in 13.04 be backported to ubuntu 12.04.*?
<Jonny1> Joel__: It's a slight pain of open source but there is a way round it. Just installing proprietary codecs sorts it. I think they can't be included in Ubuntu because in some countries they might not be legal or something like that. I forget exactly why but it probably mentions something in the webpages other people posted
<theadmin> SterkaSor: Usually not, unless someone else does it.
<DJones> SterkaSor: Generally no, some things may be, but normally, the versions in 12.04 will stay the same
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|SterkaSor,
<ubottu> SterkaSor,: Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<SterkaSor> theadmin: what is then benifit of running LTS?
<Joel__> Jonny1: I never thought there would be such a problem, I've used windows 7 all the time and took it all for granted eh? :P
<ThinkT510> SterkaSor: longer support
<cfhowlett> SterkaSor, long term support ... 5 years for 12.04
<Jonny1> Joel__: Are you OK for a few minutes? I have to reboot into win7 now as my work's remote desktop connection doesnt work under ubuntu since they couldnt be arsed to develop it for linux. I will be back in a few minutes
<DJones> SterkaSor: Stability, people planning to use it know that the software versions won't change
<SterkaSor> ThinkT510 and cfhowlett yeah I know longer support. But how does it help when package gets outdated?
<Joel__> Jonny1: Aight, godspeed! :)
<hutonggator_> it's like buying a sedan vs. an experimental race car you know the sedan will work for a while
<hutonggator_> the race car could break down and you'd need to install new components or tinker more
<jrib> SterkaSor: what you are thinking of as "outdated", others think of as "stable".  Newer software isn't necessarily better software
<SterkaSor> DJones: outdated package is not the same has program will work during al does years correctly.
<Jonny1> Joel__: You will get used to the limitations. Generally less than the limitations windows puts on you but ultimately you will decide what you prefer and make your own choice what you use. You can always go back to win when you need to
<cfhowlett> SterkaSor, the overall LTS releases are more "polished" and less bleeding edge than the interim releases.  future updates can be had via backports or manually installing them.
<cfhowlett> SterkaSor, for example, I installed libreoffice 4.0 last night.  not in the repos, yet.  3 command lines, 15 minutes, done.
<mike304> morning guys
<Hyperbyte> Installing Ubuntu on my laptop says, near the end of the install, "the installer has encountered an unrecoverable error"... any way it's going to tell me what exactly the error is, so I can fix it? :)
<cfhowlett> mike304, greetings
<mike304> anyone experiencing random freeze and then restart right after that?
<cfhowlett> Hyperbyte, is it still running?
<cfhowlett> !anyone|mike304,
<ubottu> mike304,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Hyperbyte> cfhowlett, sure, it dropped me to a desktop session
<nibbler__> Hyperbyte: try accessing the text-consoles (ctrl)-alt-f1-f4
<purplerain> mike304: random freeze after GRUB?
<mike304> not sure
<mike304> its just random freezeing, mouse stops working
<mike304> and then it restarts
<Hyperbyte> nibbler__, no info there, just shells
<cfhowlett> Hyperbyte, good deal.   access console, check the logs.  sadly IDK which log you'll want, but it should be there somewhere
<cfhowlett> !details|mike304, not enough info to help.  details matter.
<ubottu> mike304, not enough info to help.  details matter.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nibbler__> Hyperbyte: check higher consoles
<Jonny1> Joel__: The things I prefer about Ubuntu: I can install ubuntu in under an hour and it comes with a bunch of apps built in. My current record with win xp and all the updates is a day and a half and about twenty reboots (or at least it feels like it). Installing software is usually very quick and can be done with one command from the command line or is as simple as clicking a box and pressing submit in the Software Centre. Occasionally if th
<Jonny1> Joel__: Then you add better security and almost complete immunity to viruses. I could go on ad nauseam!
<Joel__> Jonny1: I saw my friend play around with it in school. All he seems to do is to play around in terminal and update his OS.
<Hyperbyte> cfhowlett, nice!  Found it... in /var/log/installer/dm... it says "Illegal instruction" :-)  Hopefully there's more somewhere.
<Jonny1> Joel__: Maybe he's a geek!
 * cfhowlett ... MAYBE he's a geek???
<Joel__> Hes an ubuntu fanboy alright, if he was on I would let him guidem through the process but hes probably off somewhere installing ubuntu on a machine from '97
<Jonny1> My friend doesnt know anything technical about computers and she is quite happy using ubuntu. In fact she prefer's it to windows now and that happened on the first day
<Joel__> I've got the iso downloaded, would it just be that easy to burn it with nero or something, then boot the cd?
<theadmin> Joel__: Yeah, just burn the image like you normally would.
<cfhowlett> Joel__, nero is good
<Jonny1> Joel__: You have to burn it as an image not as a file but yes
<theadmin> Joel__: You can also use a USB stick.
<ioria> Joel_: pay attention... not copy but burn the compressed image
<Jonny1> Joel__: You can get under the hood as much or as little as you like.
<Joel__> theadmin: How would I proceed to do on an USB? Just put the file on there and then boot from USB? THat easy?
<MonkeyDust> Joel__  use unetbootin
<theadmin> Joel__: No, not that easy
<Joel__> Jonny1: Nero seem to know how to burn Iso files haha
<cfhowlett> Joel__, unetbootin
<Jonny1> Joel__: https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ie=UTF-8ion=1&#hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&gs_rn=3&gs_ri=psy-ab&tok=4y_HAmpQI9iWbKQhBMlKGQ&cp=23&gs_id=8&xhr=t&q=install+ubuntu+from+usb&es_nrs=true&pf=p&newwindow=1&tbo=d&sclient=psy-ab&oq=install+ubuntu+from+usb&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.42553238,d.d2k&fp=c73b2e14325bafc9&biw=1280&bih=938
<theadmin> Joel__: Use the imagewriter tool provided by the Ubuntu team, or unetbootin
<MonkeyDust> Joel__  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<theadmin> Joel__: or dd, if you're on a UNIX system.
<Jonny1> Joel__: Sorry that was my google search for install ubuntu from usb. What I meant to post was https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<VlanX> it is not possible to have nautilus to sort the folder based theyr size, right?
<Jonny1> VlanX: I don't see why not. View the file list as a detail view and then click on the date column
<theadmin> VlanX: Folders don't have size
<jrib> VlanX: right click → arrange items → by size
<Joel__> Okay I'll download the software for boot from usb now. :p
<theadmin> jrib, Jonny1: Folders don't have "size" as such. I'm not sure if that's the case for Nautilus, but Thunar only displays the overall size of all items in a folder if I go into its' properties
<Jonny1> Joel__: Good luck. If  you can stay in here on another device, people will be able to hold your hand if you encounter problems
<theadmin> Quite likely that Nautilus acts in a similar fashion
<Joel__> Jonny1: For this occasion I wish I brought home my schoollaptop
<Jonny1> Joel__: I use an irc client on my phone when I have problems with my computer and I cant get access to another computer
<mvt007geek> what is DVEVM boards? and is a usb nand flash?
<Jonny1> Joel__: But the first time I installed Ubuntu I didnt even know about IRC or the forums and it installed with no problems. This was back in 2008 on ubuntu 8.04
<jrib> theadmin: I think nautilus just computes the sum of the sizes of files in the directory
<livingdaylight> can i install ubuntu on my HTC Desire HD?
<Joel__> Jonny1: I should be alright, I am just installing it on another partion so nothing should go wrong haha
<thaurwylth> Is this information dated or current? Ubuntu 12.04 here. 'Like other USB  devices, Terratec audio devices do not have hardware mixers. You need to create a custom .asoundrc file, using the softvol  plugin, to provide software level mixing.
<thaurwylth> '
<Jonny1> Back in a minute. I need to boot into windows
<cfhowlett> livingdaylight, is that a phone?
<Jonny1> For my work remote connection
<theadmin> jrib: Thunar seems to get the data from the output of "ls -l" or somesuch, because all folders are displayed with a 4K size
<livingdaylight> cfhowlett: yes
<neowb> Does anyone know how I can use my ext4 formatted USB drive from multiple Computers and Ubuntu accounts without Ubuntu restricting the newly created files and folders???
<cfhowlett> !arm|livingdaylight,
<ubottu> livingdaylight,: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<cfhowlett> !phone|livingdaylight,
<ubottu> livingdaylight,: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<mvt007geek> what is DVEVM boards? and is a usb nand flash?
<hilarie> Okay, I need help installing a package that works for 12.10, but is broken for 12.04, and I would rather not upgrade 10 machines to 12.10 for one package, is this at all possible?
<cfhowlett> !patience|mvt007geek,
<ubottu> mvt007geek,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jrib> hilarie: be more specific
<MonkeyDust> mvt007geek  http://www.dm6446.com/dvevm/
<hilarie> jrib mpich2 - 1.4.1-4ubuntu1
<cfhowlett> hilarie, possibly.  details ....
<vekexasia> Hello everyone. I'm getting mad trying to filter the mysql traffic with iptraf 3.0... It always show me 0
<hilarie> This bug is getting me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpich2/+bug/1038051
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1038051 in mpich2 (Ubuntu) "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmpich.so.3: undefined symbol: MPL_env2str" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jrib> hilarie: you should say how it's broken and link to bug report
<neowb> mvt007geek  was the question towards me?
<mvt007geek> neowb: why? :)
<hilarie> This is the error I am getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/1663737/ and this is the bug report I believe is affecting me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpich2/+bug/1038051
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1038051 in mpich2 (Ubuntu) "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmpich.so.3: undefined symbol: MPL_env2str" [Undecided,Fix released]
<mvt007geek> MonkeyDust: so it is something like pandaboard?
<neowb> wasnt sure nvm  I can now see its not :)
<mvt007geek> MonkeyDust: an embeded?
<jrib> hilarie: seems like the fix should be backported since the package is unusable without it.... But you can grab the source package from 12.10 and attempt to rebuild it on 12.04.  That's probably the most straightforward method.  Also see ubottu about backports, there may be some hints there
<jrib> !backport | hilarie
<ubottu> hilarie: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<MonkeyDust> mvt007geek  i had never heard about it before you asked, maybe that link is useful to you
<hilarie> Oh god, building from source is scary though
<mvt007geek> MonkeyDust: yes that was  my friend
<mvt007geek> :)
<Jonny1> hilarie: Dont sweat it. Just follow instructions and work methodically
<Jonny1> hilarie: For me it's not scary, I am jsut lazy!
<micza> hej
<jrib> hilarie: you're just build a package from the source package.  It's not the same as what you are thinking of when you say "building from source" probably
<jrib> !source | hilarie
<ubottu> hilarie: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<hilarie> Every time I have broken away from apt-get something or the other, I have blown up my server, for instance, I once found something that had me enable the debian Sid repo for a dependancy....
<jrib> hilarie: here's the sru process.  You might want to request that it be done if this package is unusable without the fix in 12.04:
<yeats> hilarie: yeah - that's when you weigh the benefits of installing the package vs. the cost of the pain installing it and risking your system
<jrib> !sru | hilarie
<ubottu> hilarie: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jrib> hilarie: you aren't breaking away from apt-get
<Jonny1> hilarie: You could test it on a virtual box guest OS first to mitigate the risk
<Jonny1> or on another machjine
<hilarie> These are all already in virtualbox, I suppose I could make snapshots...
<some1_> hi there
<yeats> hilarie: yep +1 to that idea
<hilarie> I am 30 hours into making an imaginary beowulf cluster
<Burritoh> wow, this ubottu thing really knows its stuff :P
<some1_> happy ubuntu-ing
<hilarie> 28 of which was on virtualbox networking
<yeats> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Burritoh> :P
<yeats> hilarie: wow - you might consider KVM for that
<yeats> hilarie: oh -nevermind - I though you meant 28 machines - sorry ;-)
<LaserShark> aptitude! no wait, apt-get.
<hilarie> 10 Machines :)
<yeats> hilarie: well it would be a project for another day, but you might *still* want to look into KVM
<Ruchee> Hello
<hilarie> Yeats My next project is actually just that, want to set up a home cloud and see if you can make 1 cloud virtual machine and have it span accross many computers
<yeats> hilarie: cool
<VlanX> jrib: no, i mean how to recursively view the size of every folder...
<Jonny1> hilarie: Sounds a bit like Citrix
<Ruchee> ?
<jrib> VlanX: use baobab for that
<hilarie> Okay, I got distracted, could anyone explain to me what I should do to get that 12.10 package on 12.04?
<VlanX> jrib: so there's nothing that can work inside nautilus?
<yeats> !info mpich2
<ubottu> mpich2 (source: mpich2): Implementation of the MPI Message Passing Interface standard. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-4ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 319 kB, installed size 919 kB
<jrib> VlanX: not recursively, that I know of, no
<yeats> !info mpich2 precise
<ubottu> mpich2 (source: mpich2): Implementation of the MPI Message Passing Interface standard. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 318 kB, installed size 926 kB
<VlanX> jrib: ok, thank you for your help
<hilarie> Yeats MPICH2 is broken on 12.04
<yeats> hilarie: yeah - I was just seeing what the versions were
<hilarie> Sorry :)
<Ruchee> join #rails-cn
<Skyrdr> Odd..
<yeats> hilarie: I would consider just downloading the deb for your architecture here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/mpich2 - then doing 'sudo dpkg -i <packagename>'
<Skyrdr> I've installed steam, installed tf2..
<Skyrdr> Where are the local files..
<hilarie> Yeats I will give that a shot, thank you
<yeats> Skyrdr: try ~/.steam
<hilarie> Yeats is this what they call dependancy hell? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1663810/
<mikili> hi
<yeats> hilarie: yep
<hilarie> It was a great day when I learned about *.deb :D
<mikili> hi all
<LaserShark> :D
<yeats> yeah - try installing http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/libmpich2-3 and then try 'sudo apt-get install libhwloc5'
<Skyrdr> yeats:
<Skyrdr> It says it exists in home/skyrider/.steam
<yeats> hilarie: ^^
<Skyrdr> why is it hidden
<Skyrdr> I can't find it when I browse my own home folder.
<yeats> Skyrdr: many apps have hidden folders in your home folder
<hilarie> Yeats will give that a shot
<yeats> Skyrdr: View -> Hidden Folders (or whatever it is)
<mikili> hi
<Skyrdr> Why ty
<mike304> hey how come the animations are smooth enough? its laggy
<hilarie> Thank you Yeats, giving that a shot
<yeats> hilarie: happy to help
<deoj> hey folks
<deoj> can someone help me with some audio issues?
<deoj> audio/recording/screen casting issues rather?
<Soelen> sudo apt-get install /leave
<deoj> hello?
<hilarie> Hello Deoj, please have patience
<hilarie> What version are you running, what hardware are you running, what have you tried, what error are you getting, is probably some of the questions someone who knows how to help is going to ask
<deoj> 12.04
<deoj> hold on, ill get the specs
<deoj> Intel® Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz × 2
<deoj> Kernel Linux 3.2.0-37-generic-pae
<deoj> Memory2.5 GiB
<deoj> I basically tried to mute my hd webcam to mute so I can record from my microphone
<deoj> but when I mute the webcam, it mutes all other recording devices
<bourbon> hi
<hilarie> Hello Dr_willis
<hilarie> Deoj, say all of that again, in 1 line for that guy, he is smart
<mikili> hi
<mvt007geek> hey guys i mounted  usb drive but it ask me the type of filesystem. i added -t ext4 but it didn't work
<mvt007geek> what should i do?
<deoj> okay, should I go to an alsa room?
<mvt007geek> ?
<zAo^2> can someone help me installing server?
<MonkeyDust> deoj  in a terminal, type alsamixer    is that useful?
<hilarie> Deoj It just takes patience sometimes!
<MonkeyDust> zAo^2  #ubuntu-server
<zAo^2> I got "Your installation CDROM couldnt be mounted"
 * riderplus Gooo away
<zAo^2> k MonkeyDust
<neowb> Hi, would anyone know how I can use my ext4 formatted USB flash drive from multiple ubuntu Computers without Ubuntu setting file permissions to the newly created files?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Just popping back on to say I got it partly done, my card is now recognized
<hilarie> Yeats each package wanted a couple more packages, thinking I will deal with shorter life cycle and upgrade to 12.10 lol
<cholby69> I'm actually pretty impressed with Windows 8
<deoj> that is weird, now it works...forgive my ignorance, im still learning the ins and outs of ubuntu
<deoj> was that command a reset type of command? it looked like just a general command to start a program
<Hamtechperson> I'm impressed with windows 8 too... On tablets.
<Hamtechperson> Or touch interfaces.
<hilarie> Windows8 is great if you want to break half of the games, if you can't game on the newest version of windows, maybe devolopers will finally start doing more for linux :D
<DJones> ##windows for windows discussion pleae
<purplerain> i thought i was looking at ##windows
<cholby69> hilarie i game on xbox 360
<cholby69> none of my friends are PC gamers.  :-(  so i have no reason to either
<cholby69> oh question.  i just got a new laptop and want to benchmark it.  what's a good benchmark program and also what's a good game to test out graphics?
<cholby69> is Crysis 3 out yet?
<Joel__> You wanna kill your laptop already?
<deoj> Just curious, why is it that I have to raise the input recording level on 100%?
<deoj> anyways, its working now, thanks hil
<hilarie> Because 100% would be catching everything, and anything less is getting less of it?
<Naphatul> why do i have "Online accounts" in my settings when i didn't install anything like that, what does it come with? also, why are there 2 of those?
<Naphatul> see here: http://i.imgur.com/ASMplwM.png
<hilarie> Its if you had to raise it above 100 that I would be freaked out
<deoj> i guess im use to puting recording devices at 75 to 80%...anything higher was too sensitive
<sdrhrgjkng> I've read conflicting advice, should I enable or disable intel speedstep in the bios?
<deoj> when i used xp and 7
<Taylr0x> Is there anywhere you can set filetype's to always open via a certain program?
<mike304> anyone lagg on ubuntu? not hardcore lagg but just regular animation laggs?
<jorge> Hi everyone.  I completed a fresh Ubuntu 12.10 earlier this week to replace my existing 12.04 install.  Compared to Precise, Quantal seems to run A LOT hotter, with the fans running at max rpm nearly all the time, whereas 12.04 was cool and very quiet.  What's odd is that neither System monitor nor Top indicate any cpu-intensive processes, with the CPU idling at 2-5%.  For context, I 've had Linux mint 13 KDE on the same laptop, which ran fine, however, Mint
<jorge> 14 KDE exhibited the exact same symptoms as 12.10.  Any ideas on why this is happening?
<MonkeyDust> Taylr0x  right click on a file, properties, open with, set as default
<Naphatul> Taylr0x, right click>open with>other application, it should be there somewhere
<Joel__> Trying to shrink my partition and then the program stops responding hurrr
<Taylr0x> Excellent. Thank you MonkeyDust & Naphatul.
<escott> neowb, ext4 supports the normal permission set.
<escott> jorge, what kind of graphics card
<jorge> @ escott:  Intel integrated graphics
<lskakko>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<NetFlam> Hi!
<jin> hi
<jin> hi?
<jin> someone online here?
<jin> ?
<bekks> Look at "/names"
<ThinkT510> jin: don't need to greet everyone
<jin> "/name
<kimir> How can I install compiz from 13.04? I want to have different wallpapers in each workspaces, but it seems it is broken in 12.10...
<NetFlam> #ubuntu+1
<kimir> I'm not using raring...
<NetFlam> aaa
<bekks> kimir: You should not mix packages from different releases, it will most likely break your system.
<yeats> kimir: no one here is going to recommend that you do that
<kimir> Hmmm... Is 13.04 stable enough to be used?
<kimir> I really want different wallpapers :)
<BluesKaj> you don't need 13.04 justy for different wallp[apers you use use your pictures file as a source for them if choose to, kimir
<theadmin> BluesKaj: I think that was a joke
<BluesKaj> theadmin, ..how can you tell :)
<kimir> What was a joke? O.o
<sahil> hello i need a help in libre office
<theadmin> kimir: No release is considered stable before it's released, so nope, it's not stable
<theadmin> sahil: #libreoffice would be a better place to ask.
<BluesKaj> well, i'm on 13.04 Kubuntu ...running very stable atm
<sahil> i have downloaded libreoffice 4.0  but i dont want to install full libreoffice components like base ,calc,database etc
<hilarie> I have kind of on odd question, I have several VPS's with ubuntu on them, and they are all tiny when they start, like around 400mb of used disk space to start, where can I get an image like that?
<Taylr0x> How do I check if a program is running via terminal and then terminate it if it's malfunctioning?
<MonkeyDust> Taylr0x  ps -e|grep blah
<bekks> Taylr0x: The latter is impossible.
<sahil> _theadmin i just need a proper dpkg or related command to install few componets like writer and impress from downloaded debs(from their website)
<goodwin> i got a system error
<goodwin> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<bekks> goodwin: And whats the complete output of the command producing that error? Use a pastebin please.
<hilarie> sahil if you have .deb sudo dpkg -i *.deb will do it
<Taylr0x> Isn't there a kill command?
<sahil> any help?
<hilarie> pkill <name> or sudo pkill name
<bekks> Taylr0x: There is. But that doesnt help you determining wether a program is malfunctioning.
<hilarie> Sahil which packages, from which website?
<bekks> Taylr0x: There are kill and pkill.
<Taylr0x> Many thanks hilarie. bekks I just want to end the program as I can't see it running to stop it.
<sevenhill> nepomuk still try to index .h files even text/x-c++hdr is added default exclude-mime-type . On the other hand if i  add ".h" to exclude file type list its working fine. So text/x-c++hdr is not enough or text/x-c++hdr is not defined as
<hilarie> Taylorox if you have a good idea of what it is you can also use wildcards and stuff, pkill *somth*ng
<MonkeyDust> sevenhill  C development?
<sahil> _hilarie that command installs everything.
<goodwin> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1653123/
<Taylr0x> hilarie, I'm trying to close down Banshee but it's still playing music in the background even when I go to 'close'.
<hilarie> Sahil is that not what you wanted? sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Taylr0x> I can't seem to stop it.
<sevenhill> MonkeyDust, kde nepomuk project ( an indexer ) is acting wrong
<compdoc> thats why they call it Banshee
<compdoc> jk :)
<dr_willis> Taylr0x:  looked in the  little speaker menu at the top right?
<hilarie> try this in terminal sudo shutdown -r now (reboot)
<bekks> goodwin: You should read all that warnings too, thats why at least on file is being ignored.
<goodwin> bekks: actually the same error for system error appearing on the screen top
<Taylr0x> dr_willis, Didn't even know that little widget existed. That's where the little bugger is hiding. Many thanks!
<sahil> I have downloaded the entire tar bar from their official website,extracting it contains deb files  of its full suite that is calc,base writer,math ... i just need to install writer and impress
<sevenhill> but it isn't probable because of kde . it is probably about ubuntu because the text/x-c++hdr is not defined
<dr_willis> Taylr0x:  :) its a feature.. not a bug. ;P
<Taylr0x> dr_willis, haha it's me being a complete prat more like and not knowing how to use it properly =p
<anew> hmmm it seems i cant install guest additions?
<goodwin> bekks: how do i get around this? I'd been annoyed by this issue for several days. cannot install anything
<bekks> anew: Why...?
<bekks> goodwin: Choose another mirror.
<anew> not sure i've tried a few things, first straight from the menu it says it cant unmount
<hilarie> !pm Sahil
<anew> second from the command line i run the file
<bekks> anew: How did you install vbox?
<anew> it seems like it works, but then none of the guest addition options are available
<goodwin> bekks: how? edit /etc/apt/source.list?
<anew> i restart still nothing
<anew> how did i install vbox? what do u mean
<dearn> Hello ppl. Didn't use any Linux for a while, but noticed Ubuntu is starting pretty slowly, checked dmesg and seems like there is 15 seconds gap in log
<bekks> goodwin: Thats one of the many ways to do it.
<goodwin> bekks: i did vbox many days ago. no this issue at that time
<bekks> anew: I want to know how you installed vbox. Did you think about it, and it appeared, did you run some command, etc.?
<anew> i mean i just downloaded it and installed it...
<kutulal> does anyone knows a network tool which shows network transmission history?
<bekks> goodwin: vbox is the issue I am discussing with anew :)
<ThinkT510> bekks: i think he is running ubuntu inside vbox on windows
<bekks> anew: Then follow the vbox manual on how to install the guest additions.
<anew> what...
<dearn> http://pastebin.com/qp7Xbuvq any idea what might be causing this pause?
<anew> i just described all the steps in the manual
<anew> it didnt install... igoogled for some people with the same errors but couldnt find anything
<rita_> i have a problem with my philips 17" ubuntu dedect a 15"
<bekks> anew: No. The ONLY way described in the manual is to use the shipped iso to install the guest additions. And you did NOT describe the other ways described in the manual to install the guest additions.
<kutulal> does anyone knows a network tool which shows network transmission history?
<bekks> anew: Using the menu entry is just one of the ways to install the guest additions.
<mainerror__> kutulal: Like sent packages?
<ThinkT510> kutulal: kind of difficult after the fact
<rita_> #join/ubuntu-be
<anew> bekks i'm not sure what manual you're looking at
<anew> but the one i'm looking at says click devices and go to install guest additions
<anew> which is exactly what i just said above
<anew> as i tried
<rita_> join /iubuntu-be
<bekks> anew: the official vbox manual.
<kutulal> like how much dat you downloaded/uploaded in web for a month
<anew> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idp11154112
<Joel__> If I install ubuntu from a usb, what format does it need to be? NTSF?
<DJones> rita_: its "/join #ubuntu-be"
<anew> if this isnt the official vbox manual then you know something the creators dont
<bekks> anew: And that manual tells you a second, manual way to install the guest additions.
<mainerror__> Joel__: vfat will do.
<TakeItEZ> !info vnstat  | kutulal:  like this?
<ubottu> kutulal: like this?: vnstat (source: vnstat): console-based network traffic monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-1 (quantal), package size 80 kB, installed size 308 kB
<Joel__> mainerror__: The options I got when I format is exFAT, FAT and NTSF.
<kutulal> thanks guys!
<rita_> #join /ubuntu-be
<mainerror__> Joel__: FAT
<Marlinc> <DJones> rita_: its "/join #ubuntu-be"
<ThinkT510> Joel__: its called ntfs not ntsf
<rita_> how can i join a other channel
<sahil> _hilarie i downloaded libreoffice full suite from their official website , a compressed file with 100s of debs,satisfying all dependencies.I want to install just the writer and impress from that
<Marlinc> <DJones> rita_: its "/join #ubuntu-be"
<ThinkT510> rita_: /join #nameofchannel
<Joel__> ThinkT510: I was never able to remember the letters.
<rita_> Marlinc, thnks
<sahil> i downloaded from here http://www.libreoffice.org/download/?type=deb-x86&lang=en-US&version=4.0.0
<hilarie> Sahil I am sorry, I have *no* idea how to do that, why don't you want the whole suite though?
<Opiate> Hey, quick question here
<Opiate> Is it possible to install Ubuntu without using a CD or a Flash Drive?
<Joel__> mainerror__: For some reason my computer cnat find theUSB when its fat. I guess I have to go and burn it to a disco ro so
<bekks> Opiate: Yes.
<mainerror__> Joel__: That's easy. New Technology File System (NTFS)
<DJones> !netinstall | Opiate
<ubottu> Opiate: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Taylr0x> sahil, Why don't you install the individual office packages via the software centre?
<dr_willis> Opiate:  you can set up a server to do a netboot from and install that way.  or a debootstrap install.. but thats getting hard core.
<Opiate> Would mounting the .iso on virtual clonedrive work?
<kutulal> how to use vnstat?
<mainerror__> Joel__: Interesting, which operating system are you on?
<bekks> Opiate: No.
<dr_willis> Opiate:  virtual clonedrive?
<Taylr0x> sahil, You can install specific areas from in there. E.g. spreadsheets only, word processing only etc.
<ThinkT510> kutulal: man vmstat
<Joel__> mainerror__: W7, so it should work just fine. :|
<rita_>  /jion #ubuntu-nl
<anew> well does anyone have any help for installing guest additions
<rita_>  /join #ubuntu-nl
<kutulal> any instruction, please
<MonkeyDust> rita_  zonder die spatie
<mainerror__> Joel__: Indeed, it should work. I don't have access to a Win7 machine right now, but formatting it using fat32 should work just fine.
<bekks> anew: Insert the iso into the virtual cd of the vm, mount it, run the installer. THATS what the manual says.
<ThinkT510> rita_: no space infront
<dr_willis> kutulal:  start with man vnstat  ?
<kutulal> Ok!
<dr_willis> !info vnstat
<ubottu> vnstat (source: vnstat): console-based network traffic monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-1 (quantal), package size 80 kB, installed size 308 kB
<anew> that's what i did and said i did
<kutulal> opened man vnstat
<anew> i cant even tell if ur helping or trolling
<rita_> who can help me with my pilips monitor
<kutulal> can't get anything
<bekks> anew: No it is not. You said you clicked on that menu entry.
<bekks> anew: Which is not attaching an iso to the cd drive in the settings of the vm, etc.
<anew> that was the first thing i tried, the second thing i tried is running the installer after mounting it
<bekks> anew: And running the installer produced WHICH output?
<BluesKaj> !who | anew
<ubottu> anew: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rita_> who can help me with my pilips monitor ubuntu say that it is a philips 15" but real it is a philips 17" philips 17B
<Joel__> mainerror__: I try to add the files with another liveboot cd program. Maybe I am in better luck that way
<anew> k sorry blueskaj
<mainerror__> Joel__: Best tool I can recommend is Unetbootin
<anew> bekks it produced the output that it succeeded ! which is why i dont understand why it's not installed
<dr_willis> kutulal:  and how long have you had vnstat running?
<Joel__> mainerror__: That one didnt work
<mainerror__> :(
<anew> let me do it again and pastebin bekks
<oakwhiz> I installed fglrx-experimental-9 and now I'm stuck in text mode :-(
<Joel__> Maybe it does work but I coudlnt find the USB on boot with it
<kutulal> when try to run vnstat, get output: not enough data availiable yet!
<BluesKaj> rita_, check  additional drivers , for a better graphics card driver
<mainerror__> Is that option enabled in your BIOS Joel__?
<mainerror__> Maybe you have to activate that manually.
<dr_willis> kutulal:  and thats why.. it has to record some data to have somthing to report...
<Opiate> Well I just found a really quick and easy way to install ubuntu without a CD or USB drive
<UserLinux> hay All, I have a problem
<dr_willis> kutulal:  check it in a few hours
<Joel__> mainerror__: I've looked through the options. It should work.
<mainerror__> That's odd.
<rita_> BluesKaj, how can i do that
<kutulal> dr_willis: Okay
<UserLinux> when going to ubuntu booting, shift >> grub>> ubuntu recovery mode
<BluesKaj> rita` alt+f2 , additional drivers
<rita_> BluesKaj,  im using ubuntu 12.04
<UserLinux> hay All, I have a problem
<kutulal> dr_willis: got output,thanks!
<unhuman> hey
<UserLinux> when going to ubuntu booting, shift >> grub>> ubuntu recovery mode
<unhuman> my ubuntu server is suddenly rejecting all ssh connections...what to do?
<BluesKaj> rita` alt+f2 , type in the textbox , additional drivers
<Opiate> wait...damnit, I can't install ubuntu, I need another HDD
<UserLinux> login >> insert a password>> enter
<rita_> BluesKaj, the i got a news screen with the possebility to type somthing
<mainerror__> BluesKaj: That won't work.
<UserLinux> so... "login session error"
<ThinkT510> Opiate: or reoganise your partitions or use a vm
<bekks> unhuman: What did you do before? :)
<UserLinux> do you know, why this?
<rita_> how can i see what screen driver is installed
<UserLinux> error in login-session...
<UserLinux> who can help me?
<bekks> UserLinux: There are numerous reason for that error.
<rita_> how can i see what screen driver is installed
<anew> bekks are you still there http://pastebin.com/jTj2a7Eb
<mainerror__> BluesKaj: As far as I know jockey isn't installed anymore by default.
<anew> this is the output i get
<sirspazzolot> so I have two computers on ubuntu here. internet working fine on both. tasksel installed and working (in theory) on both. one can install lamp-server, the other can't download files from the repositories.
<ThinkT510> rita_: lsmod will give you a list of the loaded kernel modules
<bekks> anew: Then reboot the vm now.
<unhuman> bekks: the last thing i did was to edit some php files
<sirspazzolot> the problem computer can also never fully update the repos with apt-get update. a few of them always fail.
<anew> bekks lol i swear this didnt work the first 5 times i tried it... it's working now though thanks
<anew> wow seamless mode is pretty badass
<sevenhill> UserLinux, are you sure that you are not using keypad ? because mostly pc starts without numlock. So  maybe you are typing wrong
<rita_> that is what i see by lsmod vor video videodev               86588  1 gspca_main
<amgum> is there a way for me to change the color of my terminal when I ssh into another machine?
<BluesKaj> mainerror__, I'm not talking about jockey , I',m just asking to open the run command and type in additional drivers , it should show an option to open
<ThinkT510> rita_: pastebin lsmod output
<UserLinux> bekks: can you give specific?
<Araneidae> Does anyone know how to get a machine with Phoenix SecureCore Tiano BIOS to boot off a USB key?
<BluesKaj> mainerror__, if you have a better method , then post it for rita_
<bekks> UserLinux: You could boot a livecd and check you have sufficient disk space left.
<UserLinux> maybe this error, after upgrade kernel to v3.7.5
<rita_> BluesKaj, additional drivers don't work
<Araneidae> Or a Live CD, for that matter.  How can I get my new laptop to boot off a CD?
<bekks> UserLinux: Which Ubuntu do you have?
<UserLinux> bekks: I sory I not using Live cd
<UserLinux> 12.04
<BluesKaj> they don't work or you can't find them rita_  ?
<amgum> or is there a way to change the color of the terminal when I'm root?
<Araneidae> I have the BIOS page open in front of me, but it won't let me change anything.
<goodwin> bekks: i removed the file causing problem. then it works now.
<goodwin> somehow the problem file is an HTML page-dont know why. now everything back to normal. the same system error also disappeared
<rita_> BluesKaj, i do alt+f2 get newschreen where i type additonal drivers + enter notting happend
<BluesKaj> new screen ?
<UserLinux> bekks: how can fix this?
<Malsasa> bekks: it is UserLinux error message: http://pastebin.com/gAV1qy14
<UserLinux> Malsasa: hellp
<rita_> BluesKaj, iot openen dash home
<Araneidae> Does anybody know anything about working with UEFI?
<BluesKaj> would some one pls direct rita_ to the additional drivers on gnome /unity ...I'm on kde and forgot where to look
<Malsasa> UserLinux: ye, ye, I know. Be patient :)
<bekks> UserLinux: Can you login to your computer somehow?
<sirspazzolot> Araneidae: is your question about secureboot?
<Araneidae> Afraid so :(
<Araneidae> It won't let me boot anything, and I can't see any way to disable it
<Araneidae> My bios is Phoenix SecureCore Tiano
<rita_> how can i get the additional drivers in gnome unity
<Araneidae> I've tried three boot sources: a Mint image created with Unetbootin, a Ubuntu 10.04 live CD, and a Mint image created with Mint's USB creator tool.
<sirspazzolot> Araneidae: I haven't worked with itself myself but I see news about it from time to time. is this new to you? http://blog.hansenpartnership.com/linux-foundation-secure-boot-system-released/
<BluesKaj> rita_, try alt+f2 , jockey
<sirspazzolot> Araneidae: perviously there was also http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/20303.html
<Araneidae> Thank you for both of those
<sirspazzolot> I think a 10.04 cd would be too old, and if I'm not mistaken mint doesn't have secureboot stuff in it. I think fedora 18 and new ubuntus might.
<Araneidae> Is the problem so new that nothing's been integrated into existing installs?  Think we have a bit of a brick wall for people trying to install LInux on net hardware at the moment
<Hatz> Wonderful. Rebooted with the nvidia drivers and now my desktop is gone. Just the steam shortcut. :I
<Araneidae> Crap.  So what *can* I install?  Or do those links give me wrappers that will work around the problem?
<Araneidae> And I thought we were being told, when this stuff was first mentioned a year ago, that we'd always have the option to turn it off
<Araneidae> I see no such option
<sirspazzolot> Araneidae: hah yeah, I hate the direction we're moving in with respect to actual freedom. I don't know how to repair existing installs, you may be able to boot a working livecd and chroot in and do some work like that
<sirspazzolot> I don't know the technical details involved, though. :( I should really learn them, since my next computer will likely have this crap to deal with
<Araneidae> sirspazzolot, I'm afraid don't understand the first link you gave me: what is a .efi file?
<sahil> which is the best ati radeon driver for elementary luna (based on ubuntu precise)
<ThinkT510> sahil: we don't support it
<sahil> chipset is 785 (hd4200 perhaps)
<bekks> sahil: We dont support anything else but Ubuntu in here. Ask your Elementary Luna support.
<Araneidae> So is Linux effectively shut out of new Windows machines for the time being?
<sirspazzolot> Araneidae: my current understanding is that they operate by magic and make your computer boot. there are probably tutorials or something online, I only had those two links bookmarked
<margareta> How do I get the darn google icon out of my mail notifications?
<margareta> I do not use google+ at all.
<sahil> err okey whats the best driver for ubuntu precise,i am dual booting with luna
<Araneidae> sirspazzolot, but somehow they need to be integrated into what is being booted ... and that bit is missing, exercise for the reader.
<sahil> best ati radeon* driver
<Araneidae> Why is this not a big deal at the moment
<sirspazzolot> Araneidae: I don't know. it's strange how on certain fronts linux is gaining huge ground, what with steam and all, but on others it's becoming the 'super geek technical thing' again
<bekks> !best | sahil
<ubottu> sahil: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<psusi> Araneidae, EFI is a smarter replacement for the BIOS... an .efi file is a file that the firmware can go read from the drive and execute to do things like boot the OS.. there's this secure boot crap now where the efi firmware verifies the digital signature on the boot loader image and won't load it if it isn't signed by the proper ( microsoft ) key
<sirspazzolot> Araneidae: I'm afraid I can't help with the actual process. hopefully somebody else in this channel knows, or you might have to go to the forums with it
<sirspazzolot> oh. right on cue. :)
<Aaron_`> I am having trouble with iptables under ubuntu linux.  This is what I have, in this order, that is causing the issues. "-A FORWARD -s 192.168.182.0/24 -d 192.168.1.0/24 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 5900 -j ACCEPT" "-A FORWARD -s 192.168.182.182/24 -d 192.168.182.0/24 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 5900 -j ACCEPT" "-A FORWARD -s 192.168.182.0/24 -d 192.168.1.0/24 -j REJECT"  Whats wrong?
<sahil> name a  "better" driver for ati radeon in which i can play some light games,and which doesnt makes the desktop a slow poke or breaks the system
<Araneidae> sirspazzolot, it's pretty upsetting, actually.  My g/f is on at me about making her computer too complicated ... and now I find I can't even set up a new laptop.  Microsoft wins big.  I've had to pay for a Windows image I'm never going to use, and I'm probably going end up taking this f***ing machine back because of this sodding boot issue.
<bekks> Aaron_`: Use a pastebin please, your last post is completely unreadable :)
<psusi> Araneidae, the firmware should have an option to disable the secure boot
<Aaron_`> bekks:  Aoligies..  One moment.
<Araneidae> psusi, how do I proceed if I have a bootable USB key in one hand (I want to put Mint on the laptop) and this POS laptop in the other?
<Araneidae> psusi, yes.
<Araneidae> But it doesn't
<Marg> Araneidae its always a joy to see somebody rage quite.
<Araneidae> Good, eh?
<slax0r> Hello, I have a NetGear WNA3100 USB wireless adapter and have installed the driver using ndiswrapper, and everything is working, until I try to connect to WPA protected wireless. In /var/log/syslog I came accross wpa_supplicant authentication timed out error and have searched google....alot...but cant find a solution, any help?
<psusi> Araneidae, you looked through all of the screens?  it should have an option to turn it off entirely, or an option to add a new, non microsoft key
<Araneidae> Marg, I think I'm working on it.  I've been putting off this laptop purchase for months now, and I see I'm deep in shit with no way forward apart from taking the laptop back
<Araneidae> psusi, adding a new key?  Interesting... There aren't so many BIOS pages, hang on a moment
<psusi> and Ubuntu now has a signed grub that should work if you install the proper key into the firmware... I'm not sure exactly how to go about that though
<Araneidae> It has a "Security" page with "Secure Boot Configuration" at the bottom, and that has a line saying: "Secure Boot: Enable"
<Aaron_`> Thats okay there was errors in it anyway.  Here is what I have in my iptables that isn't working.  Note that thee are other items there as well before these entries, but it was passing packets fine (I just want to restrict them to poty 5900) http://pastebin.com/YJwxDMTu
<psusi> Araneidae, there you go.. make it disabled
<Araneidae> Alas, unlike all the other pages in the BIOS, nothing is editable on this page
<Araneidae> Nice one
<Marg> I am a woman that just installed Ubuntu last night. Sure things look a little different on this Dell Inspiron.
<Araneidae> I've somewhere seen a hint that the only way to disable this is through Windows. WTF?!
<Araneidae> THis page says "Configures Secure Boot features", but nothing on this page is editable
<MonkeyDust> Araneidae  http://news.softpedia.com/news/Linux-Foundation-Releases-UEFI-Secure-Boot-System-328103.shtml
<sirspazzolot> ahaha. yeah that rings a bell, something about if it's an oem install only ms and the oem have the ability to tweak certain things
<nubcake> Hi, could anyone please help me getting that SDHC card mounted so i have write access too? I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04LTS booting from that SDHC Card, but unetbootin won't copy the files onto it since it's mounted as ready only :(
<psusi> call up the oem and demand they tell you how to disable it
<psusi> or return it for a refund
<Malsasa> Anyone can help?? :grin: http://pastebin.com/RwEXX9xy   <<--   binary shell script error
<Araneidae> Oh FFS.  I can't buy a laptop *without* a fing OEM install.  psusi, that's exactly it.  I suppose I can try contacting Fujitsu
<Araneidae> that'll be fun
<sirspazzolot> okay guys so tasksel is refusing to work on this computer and instead of tracking down whatever bizarre behavior it's trying to do, does anybody have an alternate way to one-shot install a lamp server
<MonkWitDaFunk> Uefi is replacing the bios
<sirspazzolot> lamp stack, if that's the more appropriate term
<Araneidae> At least the shop say I have 14 days to take it back for a full refund, but that just moves the problem on...
<sirspazzolot> you could take it back and buy a computer with regular old bios
<sirspazzolot> it can still come with win8 and be clean of the secureboot crap
<Araneidae> sirspazzolot, best of luck finding one of those in the shop today
<Araneidae> :(
<sirspazzolot> oh they're all uefi? that's sad.
<psusi> sirspazzolot, actually to get the "made for windows 8" sticker, it has to use uefi secure boot
<sirspazzolot> oh. that's stupid.
<Araneidae> Indeed so, only hobbyist motherboards are UEFI free now
<Araneidae> and not for long, I'm guessing...
<psusi> UEFI is fine and dandy, it's the secure boot crap that is the problem
<sirspazzolot> so nobody has an alternate way to one-shot install a lamp stack?
<Araneidae> LAMP = Linux Apache M? PHP (can't remember the M)
<psusi> mysql
<sirspazzolot> mysql
<Araneidae> oh yeah.  Don't people use postgres instead these days?  (Not a db programmer)
<Burritoh> but LAPP is a boring name
<Burritoh> :P
<rita_> how can i see what screendriver is installed in ubuntu 12.04
<marjinal1st> hi, when i use special PPA's, it always makes *.save files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d . How can i prevent it?
<ThinkT510> rita_: pastebin the output of lsmod
<Burritoh> Araneidae: oh, looks like there is actually a "LAPP"
<Burritoh> with Postgres
<anew> so in my vh, the resolution of the desktop looks ok, but windows are enormous
<anew> and text also ?
<Malsasa> Anyone can help?? :grin: http://pastebin.com/RwEXX9xy <<-- binary shell script error
<theadmin> rita_: lsmod | grep '^video ' | awk '{print $4;}'
<BluesKaj> marjinal1st, that's where ppas are stored
<sirspazzolot> oh! a different error! maybe this is working!
<sirspazzolot> this computer likes to finish apt-related processes without unlocking the apt stuff
<rita_> theadmin,  i915
<marjinal1st> yep, i know. i just wanna prevent *.save files occur in that folder because when i use apt on terminal, it shows some warnings about *.save files.
<Araneidae> Good grief, I found something: https://support.ts.fujitsu.com/WDB/FAQContentstart.asp?ID=233462327&Info=SA&Sprache=en&LNG=COM&Todo=FAQContact
<Araneidae> "To change these settings it is necessary that a Supervisor Password is set."  Oh, FFS
 * riderplus is back from the dead. Gone 1 hrs 31 min 50 secs
<BluesKaj> !away | riderplus
<ubottu> riderplus: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Araneidae> Any idea what CSM means in the context of booting?
<anew> anyone having issues with resolution?  i have my desktop res set, but it seems window resolution is enourmous
<Esokrates> @rita lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<rita_> how can i see what screen diver is installed
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, that's CSM/Compiz starting up
<marjinal1st> Araneidae, Compatibility Support Module
<theadmin> rita_: That's the driver, i915.
<theadmin> rita_: The opensource Intel video driver.
<Araneidae> And *now* I can change the Secure Boot Option!
<Esokrates> rita, you can find out more about i915 with modinfo i915
<Araneidae> Compatibility Support Module?  Sounds promising ...
<Araneidae> And with secure boot enabled I can enable CSM!
<MK`> I am installing a fresh 12.04 and just partitioned an empty HD. When I clicked to install, it now says this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664318/, but when I select either option it does nothing. What can I do?
<Esokrates> rita, as i said  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' will directly output the driver for example in my case nvidia (using proprietary driver)
<Araneidae> Jesus ******* Christ.  This is so easy, anybody could do this without any blood pressure risk at all.
<Araneidae> Except me.
<Araneidae> Grrrrr
<Araneidae> Now I have a stupid security password to forget :(
<rita_> theadmin, why see untu 12.04 my philips 17" as a philips 15" and i had the same problem with the philips 19"  ubuntu say its a philips 18"
<theadmin> rita_: It... really doesn't matter what it says long as the resolution is correct. Is it correct?
<Araneidae> Damn.  Still getting boot failure
<rita_> theadmin, how can i see of the resolution is correct
<theadmin> rita_: Uh, you should be able to tell yourself.
<Esokrates> rita, look at the screen
<theadmin> rita_: I can't guess what the maximal resolution supported by your monitor is.
<anew> my resolution for programs seems huge compared to the desktop ?
<rita_> theadmin, i didn't now it
<captine> am hoping System 76 start shipping to more countries soon.  need something that will just work...
<Araneidae> Oh, good grief.  At long last ... it works.  ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<SolarisBoy> rita_: sometimes its easier to look up the monitors (or laptop) documentation and check the supported resolutions/refresh rates etc.
<qw> Good Evening People
<qw> Please advise the program for the development of html pages
<theadmin> qw: Emacs.
<Araneidae> vim ;^)
<theadmin> qw: Seriously, they all aren't great, they generate dirty code. Write it yourself.
<qw> and where it is in Kubuntu
<bekks> qw: Use the text editor of your choice.
<Araneidae> qw, best bet is to google something like linux web authoring software if you don't want to write raw html
<qw> text edit its not commfortable
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Araneidae> html is a bit unsightly to edit
<MonkeyDust> kompozer has been taken out of the repos
<bekks> kompozer was outdated.
<OerHeks> Open Office  :-)
<Araneidae> those are all text based, I imagine, certainly the ones I recognise are, not what qw is after.
<Malsasa> qw: comfortable: Kompozer
<qw> thanks
<Malsasa> MonkeyDust: ooooh... take Nvu.
<MonkeyDust> Malsasa  isnt that the same with a different name?
<Malsasa> qw: if you can, take the source code of Kompozer and you compile it.
<Malsasa> qw: I agree with you about comfortable :)
<Malsasa> MonkeyDust: oh, they are same? I don't know.
<qw> were i see proposition list program from my OS (kubuntu)
<rita_> how can i switch to my destop screen with out minimize the programs
<apb1963> Anyone using dovecot? Do you know if there's a package I can use to install with apt-get?
<MK`> is it better to put swap at the start of a drive than in the middle?
<TakeItEZ> !info dovecot | apb1963
<Araneidae> If it really mattered, which it doesn't, middle is marginally faster
<ubottu> apb1963: Package dovecot does not exist in quantal
<MK`> ok
<apb1963> quantal?  I don't know what that is
<bekks> MK`: It doesnt matter, since it will be 1000x times slower than your RAM.
<Araneidae> But you won't be able to measure it
<MK`> I am aware, just curious :P
<TakeItEZ> !info dovecot-imapd  | apb1963
<ubottu> apb1963: dovecot-imapd (source: dovecot): secure IMAP server that supports mbox, maildir, dbox and mdbox mailboxes. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1.7-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 91 kB, installed size 582 kB
<apb1963> ah
<apb1963> why colon?
<TakeItEZ> apb1963: sudo apt-get install dovecot-pop3d dovecot-imapd     whatever you want
<qw> help me please install KompoZer
<MK`> how large should I make my /tmp partition?
<w431> hellOw Everyone
<bekks> MK`: Put /tmp into RAM.
<apb1963> seems to be working... thank you
<Araneidae> qw, http://www.kompozer.net/download.php seems a good place to start
<qw> from konsole
<MK`> does ubuntu use /opt?
<bekks> MK`: No, but 3rd party software does.
<MK`> ok, thanks
<Naphatul> when i click log in on steam it just closes, any ideas why?
<Naphatul> when the box where i  need to put in the code pops up just a flash of it appears on the left side then steam closes
<kostkon> Naphatul, running it in the terminal
<Naphatul> segmentation fault
<kostkon> Naphatul, any messages before that?
<Naphatul> yeah a bunch when i'm typing my password
<Naphatul> Generating new string page texture 22: 384x256, total string texture memory is 974.85 KB
<Naphatul> last one before segfault
<kostkon> Naphatul, try reinstalling it. you could also try downloading it from the steam site instead of the usc
<Naphatul> i did install it from the steam site
<kostkon> Naphatul, remove it, then try the usc version
<Naphatul> kostkon, i don't have the software center actually
<kostkon> Naphatul, oh ok
<neo84> Hi All, I need help: When I am connecting my USB modem(ZTE AC2787) to connect to MTS, sometimes it works and sometime it not. Is there a way to make sure that it always gets connected ?
<neo84> I am on Ubuntu 11.10
<jDes> Hey can someone help me with installing wifi on ubuntu 12.0.4
<ThinkT510> neo84: just so you know 11.10 support ends in april
<Naphatul> i just did aptitude remove steam and it removed a whole bunch of other stuff, was it just removing not needed packages or what?
<neo84> ohh ok
<ThinkT510> jDes: lspci
<neo84> BUt i don't have good network to upgread to 12
<jDes> What's that?
<ThinkT510> jDes: a command you put in the terminal
<jDes> I don't know it. Can u please help I'm really new
<rushboy> Hello :-)
<neo84> ThinkT510 do you know how to fix issue
<ThinkT510> neo84: i don't use a dailup modem sorry
<neo84> ok
<rushboy> Can anyone please guide me on how to install jrosetta-engine in ubuntu ? Any sort of help is appreciated .
<neo84> ok
<kicklighter> what is the jrosetta-engine....is is something useful for me????
<Morgan> ciao a tutti
<Morgan> !list
<ubottu> Morgan: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kicklighter> jrosetta-engine where can i download it people???\
<DJones> kicklighter: The only jrosetta-* I can see in the repo's is this http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/libjrosetta-java
<Gibby> I am having an issue with my mediakeys, they are working but I can not seem to find out where to enable the repeat function... I would like volume down and volume up to repeat instead of having to keep pressing the key. I have tried using xev to set keycode 114 and 115 to repeat but no luck
<TomSlominski> Hi. I'm playing Aisleriot and Klondike doesn't seem to be on the list.
<TomSlominski> Even though there is a file for it in /usr/share
<kicklighter> i'm not in for java....maybe someother time....
<marcin25> #polish.com
<leopard_> 怎样安装  svn
<tongcx> hi, is very off-topic question okay here?
<DJones> !ot | tongcx
<ubottu> tongcx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ThinkT510> tongcx: no
<tongcx> thanks, is there any channel just for chatting on random question
<tongcx> non-technical realted ones
<marcin25> como entro en el canal polaco
<tongcx> like english language problem
<marcin25> o español
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<DJones> !alis | tongcx You might find a channel listed using the bot,
<ubottu> tongcx You might find a channel listed using the bot,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<kicklighter> tongcx par le vou france????
<Joel__> "No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!" grrr
<MonkeyDust> tongcx  try #defocus
<Malsasa> Anyone can help?? :grin: http://pastebin.com/RwEXX9xy   <<--   binary shell script error
<tongcx> no, i'm chinese
<bekks> !fr | kicklighter
<ubottu> kicklighter: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Gibby> showkey and xmodmap are showing different keybodes for the same mediakey.... any ideas?
<dryhay> hi. IBus is not working on my computer. How to check what is the reason? [Ubuntu 11.10 / 64bit[
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kicklighter> je ze vie du arobr no trou france .... merci par vou english!
<Joel__> Anyone ever had the problem "No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!" when trying to install from USB?
<Malsasa> all: thanks, solved at http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3099092/why-cant-i-use-unix-nohup-with-bash-for-loop
<Bama2054> Hello, I'm trying to play TF2 but I need to install mesa 9. Can someone give me the noob friendly instructions?
<samsam> i need to write "sudo modprobe wl" everytime i start ubuntu to access internet...How do i automate it?
<rjx1> Hello friend's
<Naphatul> well i tried reinstalling steam and it didn't help
<ioria> /etc/module
<ioria> samsam: /etc/module
<Gibby> samsam, you can add it to /etc/module or put it in initramfs
<Joel__> No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found! - When boot from USB, anyone with this problem?
<ioria> samsam: sorry.... /etc/modules
<cojack> I have a big awesome requests to the package makers
<darkray> need help in configuring dhcp server. could anyone do it ?
<bekks> darkray: Not without knowing the exact problem you are having. :)
<samsam> so do i add that command to the modules file?
<cojack> can you link x.cmake modules into cmake modules location?
<ioria> samsam: no, just wl
<samsam> ioria
<samsam> i cant save it ... permissions issue i guess
<ioria> samsam: sudo nano /etc/modules
<Ademan> is there a music player in 12.04 that can rip CDs with working MusicBrainz integration?
<x35_> I installed steam on my 12.04 box and now it gnome doesn't start on boot.. Like it will just hang.  I can change terminals though.  Anyone know how I can fix this??
<darkray> @bekks i have configured a dhcp server with ip address 141.2.10.127 and i want to give ip address to clients in the range 10.2.10.0-10.2.10.100. could you help me ?
<samsam> thanks
<samsam> ioria
<bekks> darkray: So what have you done until now to do so?
<darkray> @bekks: i've tried making changes in /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf file
<bekks> darkray: Which changes...?
<darkray> subnet 10.2.10. netmask 255.255.255.0
<darkray> range 10.2.10.0 10.2.10.100
<darkray> and then i restarted dhcp server, but it failed
<bekks> darkray: And what was that line before...?
<darkray> dhcp server failed to restart
<darkray> @bekks: what now ?
<bekks> darkray: And what was that line before...?
<x35_> I installed steam on my 12.04 box and now it gnome doesn't start on boot.. Like it will just hang.  I can change terminals though.  Anyone know how I can fix this??
<bekks> darkray: And did you take a look at the dhcpd logs yet?
<darkray> @bekks: i'm sorry but i didnt get you
<darkray> @bekks: no i didnt
<bekks> darkray: Then do it. And before chaning the line, what did it look like?
<darkray> @bekks: earlier i configured dhcp server which ran succesfully:
<darkray> subnet 141.2.10.127 netmask 255.255.255.0
<darkray> raqnge 141.2.10.100 141.2.10.150
<bekks> darkray: And please omit the "@". This is neither quakenet nor twitter.
<darkray> okay
<bekks> darkray: Well, then the DHCP range has to be in the same subnet as the DHCP server.
<darkray> but if i try to give lease to the clients outside 141. network dhcp server failed to start
<bekks> darkray: Well, then the DHCP range has to be in the same subnet as the DHCP server.
<darkray> bekks: it's not necessary. it's just that i couldn't able to configure it
<darkray> and pls tell me that where i can look for dhcp logs
<rjx2> i am new to ubuntu and intrested to use it but my laptop is overheat
<bekks> darkray: The log location should be mentioned in the config file.
<SonikkuAmerica> rjx2: Overheating? Check your System Monitor.
<among> Hello. I've got the feeling that music sounds better on my windows and on phone than on ubuntu. How can I fix that? Shall I download new drivers?
<MK`> how long does a 12.04 install usually take? I can't tell if mine is busy or has hung. It's on the "where are you?" screen, I've already hit continue.
<bekks> MK`: Half an hour?
<MK`> alright, I was hoping it'd be more verbose :P
<SonikkuAmerica> MK`: Toward the bottom of the window, there should be an arrow...
<MK`> It just has the spinning wheel icon, not saying anything on the bottom.
<SonikkuAmerica> MK`: ...next to what it says it's doing.
<MK`> Doesn't say, the black bar on the bottom is blank.
<Akshayr> hw can i change my nickname in xchat???
<SonikkuAmerica> Akshayr: use the /nick command
<bekks> Akshayr: "/nick mynewnick"
<nydel> type /nick newname
<SonikkuAmerica> MK`: Sounds like it froze.
<Akshayr> nick AkshayKochi
<MK`> :(
<nydel> i'm having serious problems with ubuntu, i guess an upgrade got interrupted around kernel 3.5.0-20 and now everything is stuck
<bekks> Akshayr: Dont forget the / in front.
<Akshayr> bekks : Wat did u mean?
<nydel> if there's someone here who can help me please do
<AkshayRKochi> thanks bekks
<AkshayRKochi> hi bekks
<AkshayRKochi> I just installed Ubuntu Studio
<AkshayRKochi> and i would like to start from the scratch
<bekks> AkshayRKochi: So where's the problem? :)
<AkshayRKochi> bekks : no probs
<AkshayRKochi> i just wanna learn linux commands and start creating shell scripts
<coll> ?/who #nama channel?
<AkshayRKochi> join #balasankarc
<lehzeni> AkshayRKochi, you need to put a "/" before the join command, like "/join"
<chrisbuchholz> So i am creating this program which need to be able to securely store a password and retrieve it when needed, but im in doubt as to how to do this in a way that dont need specific implementation for gnome, kde, and what about those not using a DE? Is there api i can use that works across all this? Perhabs across most of linux distros?
<bekks> chrisbuchholz: I dont think there's an API like that.
<SonikkuAmerica> bekks/chrisbuchholz: Create a ghost user maybe?
<chrisbuchholz> bekks: do you know what the trend is then?
<lehzeni> password for what? the program itself?
<bekks> SonikkuAmerica: Which will not help in solvin the problem at all.
<bekks> chrisbuchholz: I am not that deep into programming, sorry. I'd just use something like the gnome keyring, or the kdewallet.
<ioria> SonikkuAmerica: what is a 'ghost user' ?
<chrisbuchholz> lehzeni: the program i have created manages encrypted encfs folders. On Mac OS X i use the built in Keychain framework to securely store the password so my program personally dont have to handle that.
<chrisbuchholz> bekks: yeah, but that is too installation specific :/
<brightspark> chrisbuchholz: try the secret service dbus api
<chrisbuchholz> brightspark: thanks, ill take a look
<dONALD> Hi people!
<dONALD> I have a serious problem with keyboard shortcuts, can anyone help me?
<brightspark> chrisbuchholz: you're welcome
<MK`> Hm I went to install again. It was doing "copying files" and that completed, so then I selected my location, but now it seems to have frozen again. I think it is related to that part, can anyone help me?
<akshayr> dONALD : wats the prob
<dONALD> I pressed ctrl+alt+f3 in a game, and everything disappeared, I had to reset my PC
<SonikkuAmerica> ioria: Just a user that sits there and takes up space
<autobus> hi people
<MK`> dONALD: you accidentally switched to another terminal. To switch back, press ctrl-alt-f7
<SonikkuAmerica> ioria: without actually being able to log in
<dONALD> so is there a way to return to the desktop in such a case, or disable it?
<dONALD> wait, let me try
<ioria> SonikkuAmerica: thanx  '_'
<dONALD> LOL awesome
<dONALD> anyway
<MK`> :P
<dONALD> is there a way to disable it? I need this keyboard shortcut
<dONALD> it's the shortcut of the console in Alpha Prime
<dONALD> :D
<dONALD> the game runs like it was MADE for linux, looks awesome
<dONALD> than wham, this happens
<lehzeni> I suppose you could run the password through ssl, that has an api, and the end result will be that it becomes encrypted
<MK`> should be an option in the keyboard settings somewhere
<dONALD> I googled it of course,
<dONALD> and my b*tch said
<dONALD> (google)
<Ronalds_M> how to get one workspace in ubuntu
<Ronalds_M> using precise
<dONALD> that it's some low level shortcut, outside of X
<lehzeni> chrisbuchholz, I suppose you could run the password through ssl, that has an api, and the end result will be that it becomes encrypted
<SonikkuAmerica> Ronalds_M: Unity I assume?
<Ronalds_M> dONALD, you are inappropriate anyway
<dONALD> Ronalds_M: do you have the system tray enabled?
<Ronalds_M> Unity assume right
<Ronalds_M> using it with combination of kde apps
<Ronalds_M> instead of gtk
<Ronalds_M> system tray?
<dONALD> Ronalds_M: try to search for workspace
<Ronalds_M> why wouldn't it
<dONALD> LOL never mind
<SonikkuAmerica> Ronalds_M: Do you have CompizConfig installed?
<Ronalds_M> can I do it without that tool
<CaReS> hello friends
<Ronalds_M> ccsm is unstable
<Ronalds_M> for me
<chrisbuchholz> lehzeni: well, i still would have to store it myself right? Dont wanna do that
<CaReS> please i have a router tp-link 340g , on ubuntu how can i add a password to dont let anyone works on my wifi?
<yeats> CaReS: consult your router's documentation
<Ronalds_M> ccsm is the only way?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ronalds_M: Typically you can go into CCSM and change your workspaces in the Workspace Switcher plugin.
<Ronalds_M> so
<Ronalds_M> can I get rid of the icon?
<lehzeni> chrisbuchholz, safe it in the encrypted folder itself
<CaReS> yeats i try 192.168.1.1 and cannot show me the admin login
<SonikkuAmerica> Ronalds_M: Not in Precise or Quantal. Raring will have that option.
<Ronalds_M> really
<kicklighter> CaRes are you from around????
<SonikkuAmerica> Ronalds_M: (I know this because I tested Raring in alpha)
<yeats> CaReS: yeah - that's not an ubuntu issue - you'll need to check the documentation for your router
<Ronalds_M> ok, so is raring enough stable
<Ronalds_M> repo anywhere?
<brightspark> CaReS: the exact web address varies- on mine it is 192.168.0.1
<Ronalds_M> :D
<x35_> I installed steam on my 12.04 box and now it gnome doesn't start on boot.. Like it will just hang.  I can change terminals though.  Anyone know how I can fix this??
<CaReS> kicklighter how freind plz i am newbie?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ronalds_M: Head for #ubuntu+1 and they'll tell you all about it.
<kicklighter> what is the prob CaRes par le vouse france jeze vien allmagne possible???
<CaReS> brightspark i am living in venezuela
<kicklighter> moderator can i speak other verb then english.....i you allow it
<CaReS> kicklighter venezuela
<akshayr> hw to change the passwrd of my xchat account?
<kicklighter> espanol....ter le vous problem ... go ahead
<lehzeni> such hostility here
<ioria> Cares: type 192.168.1.1 in your browser
<CaReS> ioria no its not working
<kicklighter> CaRes can you arange private chat i'm not common with this anybody can join but i think first everybody must $$!***&
<ioria> Cares: your router should have a cd
<CaReS> ioria thats right but i cant found it
<ioria> Cares: download from the site
<Naphatul> so could anyone help me with steam segfaulting?
<CaReS> ioria the router is working fine but just i want to put a password to just like to be private for me
<kicklighter> what's in friendname about
<ioria> Cares: sure, i see. go to the tp-link website and look for your model
<kicklighter> what has a router to do with ubuntu.,..only ubuntu speak alike
<bazhang> CaReS, your router has nothing to do with Ubuntu support. try ##networking
<kicklighter> hey maybe we could program brand desktop for ubuntu based on amiga os 3.9 who wanna join...if ubuntu doesn't mind???
<bazhang> kicklighter, chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ioria> Cares: but i think you can do editing /etc/networking/interfaces
<tao> router?
<tao> try networking setting-->net...
<CaReS> ioria but i want to know the gateway, i am not sure :(
<ioria> Cares: right.... try some combo 192.168.1.0 , 192.168.0.0 ...
<bazhang> CaReS, stop asking for router support here
<ioria> bazhang: sorry :-/
<bazhang> ioria, feel free to support CaReS in ##networking
<x35_> I am having trouble with gnome crashing / not working on boot.  Would it be advised that I just reinstalled gnome desktop?
<tao> 192.168.1.1
<Naphatul> huh oh wow that was weird after trying the exact same thing a couple of times i got a different result, anyway steam now goes up to connecting then crashes
<Naphatul> here's the log from running it from the console: http://pastebin.com/DnhYGecU
<genii-around> Naphatul: Have you tried the support channel for steam? eg: #ubuntu-steam
<Naphatul> well no i didn't know it existed
<MonkeyDust> Naphatul  some 100 people are there
<gmg85> hi
<Malsasa> gmg85: hi too... :)
<sifu_> hello guys i am trying to configure the post fix for a Ubu install in a vagrant box...so a bit confused on the options i am supposed to select.
<tao> Did you call me?
<tao> Malsasa
<bekks> sifu_: So whats the actual problem we can help you with?
<x35_> Can anyone tell me the service name for the gnome desktop?
<OerHeks> x35_, lightdm
<tao> x35,  :   /etc/init.d/lightdm
<BluesKaj> service lightdm
<x35_> DerHeks, gnome is crashing on boot and I can't stop it from a terminal using service.
<tao> ctrl+alt+f1
<x35_> tao, i can get to a terminal but service isn't stopping it, it says it's stopped/waiting
<sifu_> bekks, hmm okey thats a hard one...if i choose the internet site...what are the requirements
<SonikkuAmerica> x35_: Do you use lightdm or gdm?
<tao> x35, it is OK
<x35_> lightdm
<SonikkuAmerica> x35_: You can't use [ sudo stop lightdm ]?
<BluesKaj> sudo service lightdm stop , x35_ then try startx
<Ankhwatcher> Hey there! I'm having a bit of trouble with my wifi, how can I reset my broadcom driver settings back to standard?
<bekks> sifu_: You have to have a server sending emails to, you have to have a static IP, you have to secure your server, you have to setup a MX domain record, etc.
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: I wasn't aware that command still worked.
<tao> x35, sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<BluesKaj> SonikkuAmerica, why not ?
<PhatTony> bekks,  Yes. goto mxtools.com
<bekks> PhatTony: What should I do there?
<SonikkuAmerica> I thought it had changed to just [ start ] and [ stop ]
<BluesKaj> it worked here the last time I needed it , SonikkuAmerica
<x35_> BluesKaj, I get error: /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc: 3: exec: /usr/bin/X: not found, then some more errors
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: OK...
<lundy> omg flash player keeps crashing on me :'( in firefox
<SonikkuAmerica> lundy: Did you reinstall the Flash plugin?
<SonikkuAmerica> lundy: (yet that is)
<x35_> BluesKaj, xinit: giving up xinit: unable to connecto to X server: No such file or directory xinit: server error
<sifu_> bekks, hmm okey sounds a bit too much for the time i have...maybe some another time...thanks for the help
<fedor> is there a bit-torrent client where i can play videofiles while downing them?
<lundy> nope, it shouldnt be that ... this is a fresh install
<fedor> there are some in windows
<BluesKaj> x35 did you try sudo service lightdm stop
<fedor> here i use transmission
<SonikkuAmerica> lundy: Give it a shot anyway: [ sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer ]
<x35_> BluesKaj,
<x35_> oops
<x35_> BluesKaj, well that was lame.. I just had to reinstall xserver but i don't know why it was uninstalled..
<BluesKaj> x35_, pok ..weird
<BluesKaj> ok
<tao> x35,if you want to uninstall xserver. you should uninstall xserver-xorg
<Industrial> I have nvidia-current installed but GL apps can't run. e.g. steam says the GLX extension is missing. I don't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf. How do I make sure nvidia is used (OUTSIDE of Unity. I am in i3wm.) ?
<rita__> how to play live stream
<akash268> hi all
<autobus> hi people
<autobus> I need to install working nvidia drivers
<autobus> for steam and minecraft
<autobus> can someone help?
<daleharvey> hey, the links for the image for installng ubunto on the macbook air are broken @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir4-2
<daleharvey> *ubuntu
<daleharvey> anyone know where to find it?
<rita__> hi
<Industrial> I have nvidia-current installed but GL apps can't run. e.g. steam says the GLX extension is missing. I don't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf. How do I make sure nvidia is used (OUTSIDE of Unity. I am in i3wm.) ?
<MO_Handes> does ubuntu has touch version or touch support for use with a touch notebook like Asus Vivobook?
<Roubles> So am I correct in understanding that ubuntu 12.10 has no non-pae install available?
<bekks> Roubles: Yes.
<john_rambo>  When I click on alink firefox opens. I want Chromium to open the links. What to do ?
<Gerowen> john_rambo: Are you using Ubuntu 12.10?
<john_rambo> Gerowen, No. 12.04
<Gerowen> john_rambo: Go to "System Settings", you can find it quickly by typing "Settings" into the search bar in the Unity menu, then once you have "System Settings" open, click "Details", in Details there should be an option on the left that says "Default Applications", in there you can change your default web browser.
<john_rambo> Okay
<Guest11778> `hey
<Gerowen> Guest11778: Hey, :-)
<Guest11778> i changed networking settings because wired networking wasnt working on ubuuntu but now i cant boot up, login screen just goes to a black screen
<anew> question - if i set up a shared folder with virtualbox and automount it, doesnt that automount it on the guest os ? why do i have to run mount -t everytime?
<Guest11778> Gerowen: hey
<eoss> where does sshd keep logs?   i have no auth log or syslog in var/log
<Roubles> If I install an older version of ubuntu from a non-pae image, will this become a problem for me when I need to make updates in the future?
<rita__> how to listen to online radio that use windows mediaplayer
<autobus> Hi people
<ielo>                         
<ielo>   
<ielo>  
<autobus> I am on installing nvidia drivers from its own website
<FloodBot1> ielo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<autobus> What should I do after using the .run ?
<Gerowen> ielo: Sorry for not responding I was reading something else online.  I'm not familiar with that particular issue.  If you could provide some more info like what version of Ubunt you're running, and what other changes were made right around the time the problem started, somebody else in here may be able to help you, :-)
<rita__> ho to listen to internet radio in ubuntu
<rita__> ho to play internet radio on ubuntu that used windows media player
<SonikkuAmerica> Roubles: Does your computer support PAE? (Physical Address Extension)
<Roubles> It's an old computer, centrino processor I think or pentium m
<Roubles> I get an error message each time i try to install, "this kernel requires the following features not present on the cpu: pae" so I am assuming the answer is no.
<SonikkuAmerica> Roubles: Guess not. Try getting a non-PAE kernel.
<eoss> ls
<Roubles> Yep.
<SonikkuAmerica> Roubles: Check this: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<Roubles> SonikkuAmerica: Will it cause a problem for me when I update though?
<eoss> where does sshd keep logs?   i have no auth log or syslog in var/logs
<koffel> hey all i have 10.04 lts with ssd should i have swap?
<SonikkuAmerica> Roubles: Currently or after you install the ISO mentioned on the page?
<Roubles> After.
<Roubles> I mean, there will be kernel updates right?
<rita__> ho can i listen to internet radio
<Roubles> (I am trying to decide whether it's better just to walk away from ubuntu).
<SonikkuAmerica> Roubles: No, you shouldn't. The Mini ISO is designed universally. You probably tried to install with an ISO that had a dependency on PAE.
<mdobrinin> hello all, I have a quick question. I am running win7 right now. Is it possible to install Ubuntu on a separate drive with its own boot-loader such that I choose which OS to boot by using the motherboard's boot devices priority?
<compdoc> mdobrinin, sure
<SonikkuAmerica> mdobrinin: If you install it on another device (such as another HDD), yes.
<bilel> is it possible to change a symlink target without having to delete it? The "-f" option odesn't do the trick
<mdobrinin> and I don't need to mess with my current hd's bootloader?
<SonikkuAmerica> mdobrinin: Although I'm not sure why you would want to do that...
<SonikkuAmerica> mdobrinin: Nope.
<koffel> i am thinking i doing this wrong this my specs 8 gigs ram 256 sdd running 32 bit
<mdobrinin> SonikkuAmerica: I had an issue in the past where grub messed everything up and I had to reformat everything, so I'm trying to keep the OSes as separate as possible :)
<DeadWeasel> I figured out my wifi issue.  got a new wifi card.
<SonikkuAmerica> mdobrinin: The Windows bootloader won't find Ubuntu, but Ubuntu *might* find Windows, no matter what priority setting you select in your BIOS.
<SonikkuAmerica> mdobrinin: Or at least GRUB2
<theadmin> bilel: I don't think so, at least the ln manpage doesn't show an option for that
<theadmin> bilel: Why do you need to?
<mdobrinin> Does the current Windows Installer replace the windows bootloader with GRUB?
<theadmin> mdobrinin: Err... no, it does the other way around :P
<theadmin> mdobrinin: Oh, you mean WUBI?
<mdobrinin> theamin, yes I mean if I install Unbuntu with WUBI or whatever its called
<mdobrinin> basically, I want to dual-boot Ubuntu, but minimize the risk of something going wrong :)
<theadmin> mdobrinin: It doesn't replace the Windows bootloader with GRUB, it makes the Windows bootloader chainload grub
<bilel> theadmin: it's for a deploy script, I'm not sure wether having this small latency time when the symlink doesn't exist is a good idea
<bilel> basically it's for symlinking the current production code to the new release
<Camel`> Hi
<fwilson> Camel`: Welcome to #ubuntu.
<bilel> I've made a test script in order to understand the behavior but it looks strange to me : http://pastebin.com/bd61u8Qv
<theadmin> bilel: "mkdir a && mkdir b"... Really? "mkdir a b"
<theadmin> bilel: Geez
<bilel> theadmin: sorry I'm a beginner, hope it didn't burn your eyes too much...
<theadmin> bilel: Meh, that's okay, just trying to help learn :D
<thufir_> help.  my xfce looks like this:  http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-02162013-105008am.php and I cannot move or resize windows, and clicking on windows doesn't always bring them to the foreground.  The windows have "x _ []" to close, min or max the window.  it's very odd.
<bilel> theadmin: np ;) but do you understand the output, apparently it should work but it' not the case, see http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1727280/is-there-a-way-to-edit-a-symlink-without-deleting-it-first for example
<rita__> why can't i directy listen to the live stream of q-music.be but well when i copy the link in rhytmbox
<thufir_> pardon, the windows do *not* have close, max or min buttons.  theirs a whole part of how windows tile, lay on top of each other, resize etc which is just suddenly broken.
<theadmin> bilel: Well, as you see, it should work with "ln -sf"
<rita__> where did thunderbird store the mail files
<rita__> where store thunderbird the mail files
<bilel> theadmin: that's what I did, a comment below says it only works for files not folders, anyway I'll go for "rm mirror && ln ..." in that case
<bilel> thx
<TheSwede> Hey guys can you help me out with my ubunutu problem?
<DJones> TheSwede: Only if you explain what the problem is :)
<Naphatul> ok so here's the 'new' error that i've been getting: http://pastebin.com/Lc7TLCMj
<rita__> TheSwede, what is the problem
<Naphatul> could anyone take a look? it's frustrating not getting clear error messages
<Naphatul> wrong channel sorry
<theadmin> bilel: You can't "rm" a symlink like that, use "unlink"
<go8765_P> rapoo h3050 + ubuntu  реально?
<TheSwede> Okay so here it is. I am trying to install the windows installer and dual boot it. I installed it to my seperate hard drive that does not have windows installed on it and it seemed to go okay. Then when I rebooted and chose ubuntu it asked me to put in the windows recovery CD and then directed me back to choose a boot option.
<bazhang> TheSwede, wubi?
<TheSwede> yep
<go8765_P> *sorry. rapoo h3050 + ubuntu  is real to use?
<bazhang> !ru | go8765_P
<ubottu> go8765_P: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<TheSwede> i only had 10Gb free on my C: drive so i installed to to my D: drive instead to let me allocate more space to ubuntu
<TheSwede> anything?
<ThinkT510> TheSwede: i can recommend not using wubi
<wad> Anyone else messing with the new Ubuntu steam?
<bazhang> wad, #ubuntu-steam
<wad> Ah, thanks!
<TheSwede> okay, so if i was to install the 12.04 desktop version would it delete everything from the partition that it would be instlled to?
<ThinkT510> TheSwede: only if you specify it to
<TheSwede> how would i do that?
<fwilson> I believe there's an option in the installer -- something along the lines of "Use whole disk"
<ThinkT510> TheSwede: naturally you'd need a separate partition for ubuntu
<fwilson> wait nvm that's the disk not the partition
<ThinkT510> !partitioning | TheSwede
<ubottu> TheSwede: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<TheSwede> the thing is that I already have a partition on the drive. So i cant create a new one
<Ice_Strike> I am considering moving to Ubunto from Windows 8 but how can I use Photoshop on Linux?
<Ice_Strike> and also Skype (with webcam support?)
<bekks> TheSwede: Then how do you want to install Ubuntu without having space for it?
<theadmin> Ice_Strike: Only via Wine. Skype is available natively.
<DJones> Ice_Strike: Try using Gimp for photo editing
<Ice_Strike> I knew someone will say  Gimp
<Ice_Strike> Yuck
<theadmin> Ice_Strike: You can run PS in Wine, it works fine most of the time iirc
<bazhang> Ice_Strike, check the appdb
<TheSwede> i have 200Gb free im just wondering if i can install it to that partition and not delete my files that are on the same partition
<Ice_Strike> theadmin I was thinking running virtual PC on Linux and install Windows on top
<bekks> TheSwede: Only using Wubi which is not recommended.
<theadmin> Ice_Strike: That'd work too
<bekks> TheSwede: You could use virtualbox as well.
<Ice_Strike> theadmin Which would be faster as performance?
<theadmin> Ice_Strike: Wine would, most of the time, though on a decent machine it shouldn't matter...
<TheSwede> i guess. I am just going to do a little experimenting for a while and get back to you guys if i have anymore problems
<yeats> Ice_Strike: you can also run Windows in vbox (or just dual boot) if you don't want to let go of Windows
<DJones> Ice_Strike: I've got XP & W7 in Vbox, both run pretty quickly (4gb, i3 laptop), I'd say its as fast as a native install if that helps
<Ice_Strike> DJones Thats sweet
<Ice_Strike> what about Skype
<Ice_Strike> with webcam
<theadmin> Ice_Strike: Skype is available natively, like I said already.
<Ice_Strike> Hmm I see
<kicklighter> people i installed the plasma netbook in ubuntu software center but nothing happens????
<MK`> Hm I went to install again. It was doing "copying files" and that completed, so then I selected my location, but now it seems to have frozen again. I think it is related to that specific part, can anyone help me? I verified the md5 of the ISO...
<theadmin> kicklighter: Nothing will just "happen", you have to log in to it :/
<go87651> I by rapoo h3050 headphones but in wireles mode they not working. is anyway to fix this?
<kicklighter> and what should i state in the terminal
<kicklighter> i  boot the thing log and out.....
<mdobrinin> Do I have to shrink my windows 7 partition to accommodate Ubuntu if I'm using WUBI? Or does it sit inside?
<bekks> mdobrinin: It sits inside. You'd better use vbox.
<theadmin> mdobrinin: It installs to a file.
<theadmin> mdobrinin: You can install normally if you wish to do partitioning
<theadmin> mdobrinin: It's just a single button, really, "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows" :P
<mdobrinin> I am fine with it sitting inside, is ther a reason I would use vbox?
<theadmin> mdobrinin: Well, wubi is broken half the time
<mdobrinin> :(
<Ice_Strike> on Windows - I never had problem with my PC shutdown accidently or powercut
<Ice_Strike> Should be no problem with Ubunto?
<bekks> Ice_Strike: It is no problem with Ubunt_u_
<kicklighter> i virtualbox you install steam for windows.....only in a tiny box....but that's all i need.....
<Ice_Strike> bekks not even panic error issue ? :P
<ilovett> can someone please help tell me why I can see a 2nd hard drive but cant mount it http://pastebin.com/NcuJvzHP
<bekks> Ice_Strike: Whatever that may be. When having a panic, there is no facility living anymore that could display something.
<ilovett> sdb is what im trying to mount, it was formatted in windows I think
<kicklighter> i still got the prob plasma notebook....need some help
<bekks> ilovett: sdb is an entire drive, not a partition.
<DJones> Ice_Strike: I've been using Ubuntu since 2006, I've not had any issues that couldn't be easily recovered from, certainly less issues than if I'd been using Windows
<MoL0ToV> 03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)
<MoL0ToV>  suggestions?
<bekks> MoL0ToV: On what?
<Ice_Strike> DJones Ok that is good to hear..
<ilovett> bekks: I can use it when in windows 7 -- what do I need to do to be able to use it in ubuntu?
<MoL0ToV> bekks, is a card reader howto recognize?
<bekks> ilovett: In Windows, there is a partition on that drive.
<MK`> I got it working by disabling networking before selecting my location. That appears to have been making it hang.
<bekks> MoL0ToV: I dont get what you are actually asking, I am sorry.
<ilovett> bekks: do I have to reformat in linux? or can I just read / create the windows partition
<Ice_Strike> DJones If I install Ubuntu - what do I need to install and config for security?
<Ice_Strike> Do you all use Linux as root login?
<bekks> ilovett: No. You have to mount the partition not the entire drive.
<theadmin> Ice_Strike: Nobody does that.
<bekks> ilovett: Hopefully noone have an open root login anymore.
<Ice_Strike> theadmin Serious?
<DJones> Ice_Strike: Ubuntu doesn't use root as default
<Ice_Strike> Ah?
<theadmin> Ice_Strike: Yes, nobody uses a root account unless it's an admin task.
<SterkaSor> will ubuntu 12.04.3 have kernel from 13.04?
<bekks> !root | Ice_Strike
<ubottu> Ice_Strike: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ilovett> bekks: there is no dropdown available in pysdm for sdb
<bekks> ilovett: Whatever psydm might be. Pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l please.
<theadmin> Ice_Strike: In Ubuntu, the root account does technically exist but it's locked out (disabled), so use sudo for admin tasks
<bekks> !paste | ilovett
<ubottu> ilovett: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<motorsep> hi
<Ice_Strike> theadmin I get it now
<ilovett> http://pastebin.com/NcuJvzHP
<motorsep> I have unusual issue with my 12.04 64bit
<andreas__> goodevening my fellow ubuntunistas!
<kicklighter> if i kubuntu plasma netbook .. will it change my default unity....and suggestions???
<theadmin> kicklighter: It won't change anything... you have to log out, select a KDE session and log in to use it.
<kicklighter> try it
<andreas__> can anyone offer me some advice on voyager 12.10?
<motorsep> I booted up Ubuntu today, logged in, a wallpaper momentarily flashed and Ubuntu went back to login screen. That's when I tried loggin in with Unity desktop. Logged in with Gnome without any issues. Any ideas how to fix?
<ilovett> bekks: http://pastebin.com/NcuJvzHP
<ubuntu22> I have a fresh install of 12.04 and I am having trouble making a call in skype, it will just crash.
<Myrtti> andreas__: if it's not Ubuntu or officially supported derivative of it, then no
<bekks> ilovett: As you can see, there is a partition called "sdb1".
<theadmin> Myrtti: ...I think Voyager is a web browser used in QNX... But uh.
<SterkaSor> Is nvidia geforce go 7400 still blacklisted to run Unity in ubuntu 12.04?
<andreas_> hello
<SterkaSor> or any newer ubuntu release
<ilovett> bekks: ok, I have been using pysdm up to this point, its a nice mounting gui --- I will try to mount it manually
<ilovett> bekks: thanks
<andreas_> is there anyone who can assist me with voyager?
<aartist> How I can print from ubuntu?  Is this a no-brainer?
<theadmin> aartist: Should be the same way you print from anywhere else, open a document and click "Print" in whatever you open it with...
<theadmin> aartist: You can print plain text files with "lp" from the CLI, too.
<kicklighter> thank you people or whoever help me plasma netbook it look reall stunning .... lol!!!!
<IdleOne> andreas_: ##ubuntu-voyager     may be able to help you
<jakey1> what is an LDAP
<kicklighter> $$$!** is this allowed????
<Delux> Installing Ubuntu Server and it fails on GRUB install. It's trying to load to /dev/sda but that's not the drive I have aprtitioned for the OS. See error here > http://oi48.tinypic.com/dwfalh.jpg
<bekks> kicklighter: No. Only single characters are allowed.
<compdoc> Delux, how many drives in the system?
<Tex_Nick> !ldap | jakey1
<ubottu> jakey1: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Delux> compdoc = 6 HDD and a USB Thumb Drive
<motorsep> So, has anyone had this issue -  I booted up Ubuntu today, logged in, a wallpaper momentarily flashed and Ubuntu went back to login screen. That's when I tried loggin in with Unity desktop. Logged in with Gnome without any issues. Any ideas how to fix?
<Igneous> Hi all, I'm on a fresh install of precise, trying to get fglrx up and working on a HD 3000 series radeon card. Things *seem* like they should be working, my xorg.0.log looks promising, no warnings or errors, fglrx loads, but then xorg hangs with a black screen, and lightdm never comes up. Anyone ever had this problem?
<compdoc> Delux, I would just disconnect the other drives until after the OS installs. Btw, why couldnt it write to /dev/sda? sounds like thats lucky for you that it couldnt
<Delux> compdoc - i dont have physical access to this box and it couldnt write to sda because it's not partitioned
<snubbe> hi, anyone know a ubuntu alternative to itunes for updating ios-devices?
<snubbe> tried itunes via wine and playonubuntu but its not working
<ThinkT510> !rockbox | snubbe
<ubottu> snubbe: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<compdoc> Delux, and you cant use /dev/sda for the OS?
<bekks> snubbe: There is none. You need Windows/OSX and iTunes.
<Checkpoint> Thanks guys! :) I want to dedicate a computer to a very simple, special program of mine. 1) I'd like the fastest booting linux distro available. So if I turn on the power, I'd like the system to start as soon as possible. 2) I don't want a regular desktop GUI. I'd like it to power on and jump into my program. Do you remember playing playstation or xbox? You put the disc in and powered on,
<Checkpoint> and then you were right in the game. You didn't need to click a shortcut or navigate any folders or anything. That's what I want this to be. A computer where you turn on the power and the desktop is my simple program.
<Delux> compdoc - I dont want to
<Delux> it's a smaller drive
<Checkpoint> How would I build something like this?
<theadmin> Checkpoint: Well, you'd go with a plain X based setup and put your program startup directives into your .xinitrc, then make sure X starts on boot...
<Checkpoint> I'm thinking I might just be able to create my own Desktop/GUI. Maybe I don't need to make a new "base" linux?
<ThinkT510> Checkpoint: probably better asked in ##linux
<DJones> Checkpoint: Sounds like something for ##hardware and ##linux rather than an Ubuntu support question
<Checkpoint> Xubuntu, theadmin?
<theadmin> Checkpoint: No, "X" as in no desktop environment, just the Xorg server
<Checkpoint> Cool
<Checkpoint> theadmin you rule!
<theadmin> Checkpoint: I once made something like that with app being Chromium, attempting to recreate ChromeOS :P
<theadmin> Checkpoint: So feel free to PM me for help
<Checkpoint> lol!
<Checkpoint> Cool
<Delux> http://oi48.tinypic.com/dwfalh.jpg < what causes this error - I dont want to loaded to /dev/sda
<joker_> hi everyone
<joker_> hola a todos nigga's!
<joker_> :D
<joker_> ^_^ speak me
<joker_> i have a problem
<joker_> :D
<FloodBot1> joker_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l> !language | joker_
<ubottu> joker_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<javila> Hi, I open the terminal and I can't see it on alt+tab or where all the icons are placed in the left (dont know the english name)
<javila> but the terminal is still opened, why can this happen?
<javila> it seems to happen too with xchat
<Igneous> Hi, I have a thinkpad w500 with a firegl v5700. Trying to install fglrx on precise.. Xorg launches, xorg.0.log looks hopeful (detects my card), but ultimately xorg hangs and my screen just goes black.
<valtador> Hi could someone help me please
<Igneous> I can't kill -9 the pid, I can't do anything with X (DISPLAY=:0 fglrxinfo/xrandr actually creates another unkillable process)
<ilovett> getting a strange mounting error about invalid NTFS signature... what to do?   http://pastebin.com/jy0jJVxn
<ilovett> pastebin has fdisk -l as well
<Delux> http://oi48.tinypic.com/dwfalh.jpg < what causes this error - I dont want to loaded to /dev/sda
<bekks> ilovett: Thats not NTFS. :)
<ilovett> why does fdisk say it is?
<ilovett> maybe its fat?
<bekks> ilovett: We dont know it.
<bekks> ilovett: It is your disk :)
<ilovett> lol
<ilovett> how does fdisk determine the type of hd?
<bekks> ilovett: fdisk doesnt care about the FILESYSTEM, it only displays the PARTITION type.
<ilovett> right then, the partition
<MK`> My Ubuntu install is hanging at "Copying installation files." is it safe to reboot and consider it complete?
<ilovett> /dev/sdb1               1       60802   488383488    7  HPFS/NTFS
<bekks> ilovett: The partition type has NOTHING to do withe filesystem on the partition.
<ilovett> yea, but fdisk -l produces "System: HPFS/NTFS"
<Igneous> oh lawd
<bekks> ilovett: The partition type has NOTHING to do withe filesystem on the partition.
<ilovett> is that not neccessarily correct?
<bekks> ilovett: Read what I told you :)
<ilovett> i think im reading fdisk wrong...
<linus> Has anyone gotten upmixing to work with pulse audio?
<ilovett> file system != system?
<linus> ive set enable-remixing and enable-lfe-remixing to = yes and default-sample-channels to = 5 but im still getting 2 channel output. What am I missing?
<bekks> ilovett: PARTITION != FILESYSTEM ==> partition type != filesystem
<Jutas> Hi. Is there a way to save display resolution settings from one system and apply to another?
<ilovett> ok, I think I got it...
<ilovett> got some reading to do
<ilovett> thanks bekks :P
<Delux> http://oi48.tinypic.com/dwfalh.jpg < what causes this error - I dont want to loaded to /dev/sda
<linus> @jutas /home/username/.config/monitors.xml
<Jutas> @linus Thanks. I'll have a look
<gueriLLaPunK> what does this mean?
<gueriLLaPunK> install: missing destination file operand after `libssp0_4.1.1-21_amd64.deb'
<theadmin> gueriLLaPunK: "install" doesn't install things...
<gueriLLaPunK> oh
<theadmin> gueriLLaPunK: You want "sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb"
<gueriLLaPunK> oh thanks!
<theadmin> gueriLLaPunK: May need to run "sudo apt-get -f install" afterwards if it complains about missing deps
<Igneous> the real question is why are you manually installing debs
<theadmin> ...That too
<theadmin> !find libssp
<ubottu> File libssp found in gcc-4.4, gcc-4.4-multilib, gcc-4.4-source, gcc-4.5, gcc-4.5-multilib, gcc-4.5-source, gcc-4.6, gcc-4.6-arm-linux-gnueabi, gcc-4.6-arm-linux-gnueabihf, gcc-4.6-multilib (and 16 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libssp&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<gueriLLaPunK> http://archive.debian.net/etch/amd64/libssp0/download
<Igneous> oh lord
<gueriLLaPunK> i need that
<theadmin> gueriLLaPunK: Why are you installing a DEBIAN package in UBUNTU?
<linus> there are many reasons to manually install a package, not found in a repository or a ppa is the main one, but i could think of three more
<jakey1> Are there 'things' that I could do with a custom designed CMS that I couldn't do with joomla, wordpress etc.?
<theadmin> gueriLLaPunK: They're NOT compatible distros.
<gueriLLaPunK> :\
<Igneous> gueriLLaPunK: what's the problem you're running into that caused you to start hunting for that package in the first place?
<gueriLLaPunK> im trying to compile rtorrent with xmlrpc-c and i got this error
<gueriLLaPunK> configure: error: Could not compile XMLRPC-C test.
<theadmin> gueriLLaPunK: Why are you compiloing rtorrent.
<theadmin> gueriLLaPunK: It's in the repos.
<theadmin> gueriLLaPunK: sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<linus> @gueriLLaPunk you are going to need more of that error before your problem can be solved
<gueriLLaPunK> i know its in the repos, but i was told i need xmlrpc-c with rtorrent
<gueriLLaPunK> im following a guide
<anew> shit, i made my bash prompt bold and now i cant put it back to normal
<anew> can anyone help
<betz1> Hi! I am looking for a command that would copy a folder, but where i get a progress indication. Does anyone know such command?
<theadmin> betz1: vcp
<Igneous> gueriLLaPunK: fair enough, I'd think that rtorrent was built with all possible options when it was packaged, but maybe not
<betz1> checking it out
<Igneous> gueriLLaPunK: can you maybe provide a bit more context than that one line regarding your build error?
<Igneous> gueriLLaPunK: maybe pastebin the entire make log?
<anew> lol i got it luckily
<theadmin> betz1: Sorry, meant gcp, seems it's been renamed or something.
<gueriLLaPunK> well, i just finished compiling and installing libtorrent, got no errors, Igneous
<gueriLLaPunK> that was the last time in the error
<gueriLLaPunK> it was doing a bunch of "checking..."
<gueriLLaPunK> "checking for...
<OerHeks> betz1, rsync --progress /copy/from /copy/to
<MK`> what is the name of the 64-bit steam package?
<gueriLLaPunK> Igneous, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1665548/
<theadmin> MK`: "steam64", but it's not real.
<theadmin> MK`: There's no real 64-bit version of Steam, so that just pulls in the 32-bit version
<MK`> ok
<MK`> hm, I am getting 'unable to locate package steam64', same for just 'steam'.
<Pr0jectRec0n> Hello buddy
<theadmin> MK`: Also, for some odd reason, the Steam packages are in a private-ppa, so it's only installable via the Software Centre.
<MK`> ah
<MK`> It's only letting me select "Buy" instead of "install"... is that correct?
<Igneous> gueriLLaPunK: is there any further information in the config.log? there should be some compiler output associated with trying to compile and run that test, it would've gotten logged to config.log but not to stdout.
<theadmin> MK`: Yeah, it costs $0.00 though so you will not be charged, but you will need an USSO account.
<MK`> alright
<Guest10066> I'm JUTAS. I'm from a LIVE CD.  There is no monitors.xml in the .config folder on the real filesystem partition
<betz1> ok, rsync will do. thanks OerHeks and theadmin for the help
<gueriLLaPunK> how do i copy and paste everything in config.log?
<bekks> !pastebinit | gueriLLaPunK
<ubottu> gueriLLaPunK: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Igneous> !sprunge
<gueriLLaPunK> ty
<Igneous> lame
<Igneous> gueriLLaPunK: imo if you have curl installed you can throw it up on sprunge a lot easier than installing some script
<theadmin> Igneous: Except it comes preinstalled :P
<Igneous> ah, that I did not know
<theadmin> Igneous: Nowadays anyway
<gueriLLaPunK> so whats the cmd that i need to use before pastebinit?
<gueriLLaPunK> to send config.log
<Igneous> cat config.log
<gueriLLaPunK> ahhh
<Igneous> derp
<gueriLLaPunK> Igneous, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1665585/
<theadmin> !sprunge is <reply> Sprunge is a simple, text-only pastebin that you can upload files to via the command-line. To use, make sure "curl" is installed, and then run your_command | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<theadmin> There, for the heck of it :P
<theadmin> Igneous: You could also simply do "pastebinit config.log"...
 * Igneous sitting in a ubuntu rescue session wih no TTYs to check the usage of pastebinit
<Igneous> but noted :P
<theadmin> Igneous: You can still read the manpage eh
<Igneous> maybe if I background irssi
<Igneous> I'm lazy
<Igneous> gueriLLaPunK: so, it looks like that "checking for XMLRPC-C, result: failed" is probably a pkgconfig check for something
<Igneous> I wish I knew what though, haha
<Igneous> give me a sec to google around
<gueriLLaPunK> thank you kindly
<DJones> Igneous: Why background irssi? Thats where byobu/screen come in :)
<theadmin> Or tmux.
<gueriLLaPunK> Igneous, i found an updated guide. im trying that
<gueriLLaPunK> it makes use of curl and svn
<Igneous> gueriLLaPunK: yeah I think the problem is actually more that --with-xmlrpc-c isn't a config option
<Igneous> so it's looking for an ac test to enable that, and it's not there
<Delux> Trying to install Ubuntu Server on /dev/sdc1 but when it comes to selecting where to install the GRUB boot loader it fails to install. I tired selecting /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdc - any thoughts?
<Igneous> or maybe I'm full of it
<Tatuus> Hi! Ubuntu 12.10... Doesn't recognize ANY dvd... Cd yes.. installed sudo apt-get install libdvdcss libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 -so whats my next move ?
<xpistos> has anyone had luck installing guest addtitions on an ubuntu guest in Vbox? Version 12.04.2 or 12.10
<Igneous> it's been a while, let me re-ask this: I'm on a fresh 12.04 install, trying to get fglrx to work with a firegl v5700/mobility hd3650. fglrx installs, the kmod loads, xorg starts up and logs lots of pretty success messages, but xorg hangs at '[fglrx] FIREGL BOARD DETECTED'
 * |Slacker| had
<gueriLLaPunK> Igneous, have you tried turning it off and on again?
<|Slacker|> xpistos, I ain't got no problems installing vbox guest additions
<Igneous> I just get a black screen, can't kill xorg, sometimes I can't even do 'ps aux', things get so hung up
<Igneous> nothing particularly helpful in my dmesg, or any logs for that matter :(
<Tatuus> do i need to mount something ? I'm don't understand, cd's play but dvd's do nothing in drive
<Igneous> Works fine with xf86-video-ati or whatever ubuntu calls it though
<Igneous> just fglrx sucking
<xpistos> |Slacker|: I won't install right for me. Did you do anyting special?
<|Slacker|> Tatuus, there's alittle command you need to run in terminal....gimme a minute, I'll get that
<Tatuus> THanks SLacker =)
<Tatuus> i played dvd's fine before if i recall right
<xpistos> I have tried 12.04.2 and 12.10. I tried using virtualbox-guest-utils, the cd ...
<|Slacker|> xpistos, I had to access the folder through the terminal and run de vbox-guest-install as sudo from there
<ErtanERBEK> anyone use optirun ?
<|Slacker|> Tatuus, checke whether your system has libdvdread installed
<ErtanERBEK> I mean anyone have nvidia optimus system
<DeadWeasel> Whta is acceptable packets loss in ubuntu when using wireless?
<Tatuus> Slacer, yes it's installed
<Tatuus> LivDVDread4
<Tatuus> also Libdvdcss
<xpistos> http://pastebin.com/XC8n9h5K
<|Slacker|> Tatuus, try this: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Tatuus> and libdvdnav4 installed
<xpistos> I am going to try install the headers it asks for
<Tatuus> Ok thanks, i try
<xpistos> but I had this in an earlier version as well with no luck
<|Slacker|> xpistos, oh...yeah...you'll need the headers
<|Slacker|> I needed
<sibis> Hi, I just installed ubuntu over Vista, and now the mouse is laggy and screen keeps flashing, any advice?
<aartist> I see around 3000+ program in my /usr/bin,  what are they doing ? How they got installed , How I can find brief description of them?
<hacker> worldofhacker.com
<xpistos> not sure what lines 11 and 12 do though
<Tatuus> No, still absolutely nothing... Cd's recognized though.. Could this be a damaged dvd drive? I'm very confused
<|Slacker|> aartist, Ubuntu Software Centre
<|Slacker|> Tatuus, I read somewhere that after that command a reboot might be needed
<Tatuus> Ok.... rebooting
<Tatuus> thanks in advance
<Guest43026> hi! I have the laptop: HP Pavilon b005ea, which comes with Windows 8 (UEFI added, of course). I want to get rid of W8 and install just ubuntu. The PC has a 32G SSD (sdb) + 512G HD (sda). I tried several times to install / in the 32G but after BIOS I get the message not operative system found (in UEFI and in normal BIOS). I've removed all the fake raids too. Any clue?
<eternalW8hate> I've tried boot repair too, but not luck at all
<|Slacker|> eternalW8hate, have you wiped all the partitions?
<aartist> |Slacker|: Can I get that information in emacs?
<Ackis> so I installed ubuntu and managed to mess things up so that I don't have the quick launch bar on the left side, nor do I have the menu bar on the top... pretty good for 5 minutes of use eh?
<eternalW8hate> |Slacker|: yes. I've removed them on the installation process, and then create the news that I need: / in sdb and /home + swap in sda. I've tried with this bootgrub kind of partition too, but didn't work either :(
<|Slacker|> aartist, dunno, dude...I ain't an advanced user
<ErtanERBEK> anyone can give me glxgear result via optirun ?
<|Slacker|> eternalW8hate, you have to create a 1MB partition with Bios_grub flag, otherwise it will never boot
<|Slacker|> uefi systems require this
<Tatuus> Slacker.... Rebooted... still nothing. Cd's recognized still. I noticed that when i booted, the "boot from cd" with DVD disc in drive didn't even check the disk... maybe my dvd drive is damaged?
<|Slacker|> by the way...I needed to creat a 2MB partition, for some reason 1MB didn't work for me
<ericus> Hey guys! Is there any easy way to remove two language sections from a PDF file? When I scroll from page 1 to the next page, it's in french and germany. So, there is a lot of scrolling to be done (650 pages). Screenshot of the PDf chapters:
<ericus> <***> Playback Complete.
<ericus> <ericus> www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0TAuLJyFJoxch haha så jävla rolig scen
<ericus> * Pake (www-data@localhost) has joined #Kalix
<FloodBot1> ericus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ericus> <ericus> hmm, någon som vill hjälpa mig med att få bort sektioner från en PDF-fil?
<|Slacker|> Tatuus, maybe, yes
<eternalW8hate> |Slacker|: what do you call tag? I've created 256M boot grub (this was on the list)
<|Slacker|> eternalW8hate, how did you create it? using the Disks Utility?
<Tatuus> i try to replace the drive... and get back to you... if still no go, it suppose it's odd :D
<eternalW8hate> |Slacker|: yep, the partition program at installation (Advanced option)
<|Slacker|> and I said flag, not tag :p
<edgewalker> Hi all! Anyone have any opinions on 12.04.2 LTS? The update manager said it's available.
<eternalW8hate> |Slacker|: sorry :D I read about that flag/tag, but I just thought that was this kind of partition and this is all
<|Slacker|> eternalW8hate, you need to have an  unformatted partition of at least 1MB reserved for the BIOS
<xpistos> AH, Now it said I am having a problem with depmod
<eternalW8hate> |Slacker|: I am on live system now, I will try to do it and let you know
<|Slacker|> when you create it, you go in advanced and select BIOS whatever I forgot the name
<ericus> Hey guys! Is there any easy way to remove two language sections from a PDF file? When I scroll from page 1 to the next page, it's in french and germany. So, there is a lot of scrolling to be done (650 pages). Screenshot of the PDf chapters: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4375930/Screenshot%20from%202013-02-16%2021%3A29%3A41.png
<|Slacker|> at the drop down menu for the FS
<eternalW8hate> ah ok, this is exactly what I made then |Slacker|
<eternalW8hate> I will start the installation process again. But before that. Should I change my BIOS back? use uefi or legacy mode?
<|Slacker|> I couldn't do it with UEFI, I had to disable it
<eternalW8hate> The manuals on internet recommend keeping uefi, but it didn't really wokr
<eternalW8hate> ok |Slacker| then, summarizing: disable UEFI + enable legacy + add boot partition of 10M?
<|Slacker|> yup, it might work I guess
<hacker> worldofhacker.com
<eternalW8hate> ok |Slacker| thanks!
<|Slacker|> just remember it needs to be an unformatted BIOS whatever the name is partition :P
<hacker> http://www.worldofhacker.com/Article-FACEBOOK-HACKED-IN-ZERO-DAY-ATTACK
<|Slacker|> np dude
<aartist> |Slacker|: ok.. It would be nice, if it is available, like Emacs package manager.. .
<TomSlominski> hi. how do i kill specific python scripts from the command line?
<aartist> TomSlominski: get pid and kill ..
<ericus> TomSlominski, ps ax | grep python, find the process and kill it
<|Slacker|> TomSlominski, ps -A | grep nameofscript?
<TomSlominski> perhaps I haven't phrased the question right
<PRabyte> im having a little trouble with xscreensavor on 12.10. as well as 12.04. i go to change the screensavor or whatever, and check as i check the Preview of it, it say with popup: The XScreenSaver daemon doesn't seem to be running on display ":0.0".  Launch it now?  it then The xscreensaver daemon did not start up properly. Please check your $PATH and permissions.   when i press ok.  also, when i do ctr-alt-L  it locks, but no screen 
<TomSlominski> it shows up as "python ./cloudprint.py"
<albivian> hi all
<albivian> i have a t40 with built wireless, but when i nm-tool, the decive isn't listed
<albivian> used ndiswrapper, still won't show
<albivian> bios shows the device is there
<albivian> what's the hell is going on?
<|Slacker|> TomSlominski, kill -9 name.py
<xpistos> I also tried apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) but it said I have the correct header installed
<albivian> ubuntu 12.04 on thinkpad  t40
<|Slacker|> albivian, your device is hard locked, maybe?
<k1l> albivian: look at lspci/lsusb if the device is found. check rfkill if its blocked. see dmesg what happens
<wizack> How do I execute "empathy"?
<albivian> k11
<wizack> I've installed everything mentioned at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Empathy
<k1l> wizack: press super-button and type empathy?
<albivian> k1l: will try it briefly
<wizack> k1l: What is supper-button?
<TomSlominski> |Slacker|, even if i'm in the script's directory i still get a no process found error
<k1l> wizack: the windows logo button
<|Slacker|> 0.o
<TomSlominski> this is actually meant to be used in an init script
<TomSlominski> |Slacker|, hang on, maybe ive killed it now. ive killed python entirely before
<rexleo> Hellu all, was wondering if anyone knows a way to get my Logitech G510 keyboard to work. ( M-keys,G-keys and the screen)? Using ubuntu 12.10 64 bit
<PRabyte> im having a little trouble with xscreensavor on 12.10. as well as 12.04. i go to change the screensavor or whatever, and check as i check the Preview of it, it say with popup: The XScreenSaver daemon doesn't seem to be running on display ":0.0".  Launch it now?  it then The xscreensaver daemon did not start up properly. Please check your $PATH and permissions.   when i press ok.  also, when i do ctr-alt-L  it locks, but no screen 
<unheeding> i think xscreensaver and unity don't play nice together
<PRabyte> im starting to think that as well unheeding
<PRabyte> im using gnome classic at login screen, and lightdm, not gd
<PRabyte> the screensavor i have is gnome based
<ZNaught> Hello
<PRabyte> gdm i would think must be perm'd for gnome only, but im running lightdm, actually this the first time im using lightdm on ubuntu vs say debian 6
<PRabyte> wheezy i believe
<ZNaught> I am trying out Wubi and installed it with the 25GB option selected. However, I attempted to install a program that was 10GB and it told me I did not have necessary space. Looking under disk usage, it said I only have a 3GB partition. What can I do to expand it?
<PRabyte> wonders what the work around is for gnome screensavor to work with non-gdm dm manager
<sajan> How long does it generally take to get new versions of software into the repos?  I see that LibreOffice 4 has been released and was wondering when it would be in the official repos?
<PRabyte> but the message is xscreensaver  thats what is annoying and it states perms or check path or whatever, everything is default here
<PRabyte> im make not changes to an gconf confs
<PRabyte> locally or as root
<k1l> sajan: new versiones come with new ubuntu release (beside fixes for security reasons or other heavy bugs)
<sajan> k1l:  I see.  So the new LibreOffice probably won't hit Ubuntu's repos until 13.04 then.
<k1l> sajan: im not sure what the route is for 12.04. but i think 13.04 will be the one to go
<PRabyte> i think the root cause, is when i log in, the xscreensaver is not starting... should i do a rc.local, but that wont help, i get the error above when i try manually, this its a root setting somewhere. i just want my screensaver to work when i lock it or auto does so...
<PRabyte> brb
<ZNaught> can anyone help me with a larger wubi installation?
<ldiamond> I just installed nVidia's latest drivers and one of my monitors flickers like crazy. Any idea?
<Riflex> someone knows, how i can reset the keyboard shortcuts?
<Riflex> in ubuntu 12.04.2
<PRabyte> im this close to saying shine to gnome and moving to xfce4 if unity/ubuntu are going to bump heads like this
<PRabyte> Riflex: under admin > settings there is system settings, there is a keyboard short cut gui awaiting
<gry> sajan, what's new with it, and what version did the new thing appear in
<PRabyte> apps > sys tools > sys settings
<PRabyte> look for the keyboard ;)
<linus> is there anyway i can have different startup applications for unity and gnome?
<gry> sajan, https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-prereleases, find if you have your version there
<sajan> gry: To be honest, I haven't even tried 4.0.  The new libreoffice site looks well updated though.  I was just curious as I have about 40 computers to update and have a repo or a ppa is much easier.
<PoolShark_> is there a process accounting package for ubuntu?
<sajan> gry: Thanks!  That PPA is exactly what I needed.
<PoolShark_> I need to keep track of how much CPU my users are using
<PRabyte> linus  apps > sys tools > sys settings > details > default apps. thats the only thing i noticed other than changing conf files all over the place
<gry> PoolShark_, I use htop, is there something specific you're after other than a good task manager? would you want some per-user stats/logs/graphs?
<xpistos> Warning unknown version of X windows system installed
<PRabyte> no idea where the start up apps are anymore
<xpistos> not installing x windows system driver
<PRabyte> im coming from 10.04. everything has changed, and moved around, its almost like a windows os
<PRabyte> gnome wont let you right click the gnome-panel anymore,,, wtf
<PoolShark_> gry: yes, I need to keep track of per-user CPU usage with logs and stats and such...
<SonikkuAmerica> PRabyte: In Natty/Oneiric and up, System Settings > Startup Applications
<PRabyte> SonikkuAmerica: someone else asked that
<SonikkuAmerica> !natty | Of course
<ubottu> Of course: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<PRabyte> point it to them
<Riflex> PRabyte: but there's no reset button :(
<PRabyte> Riflex: eh?
<SonikkuAmerica> PRabyte: Who asked? I came in late
<linus> the config file created by the startup application program is shared by both unity and gnome, i want to use two different
<PRabyte> linus i think
<Mannequin> hi. If I run 'umask', I get ths output: '0002'
<PRabyte> yep linus is his nick lol
<PRabyte> rather bold
<Mannequin> but I can't find no place there the 'umask' is set to that value.
<SonikkuAmerica> linus: Since Natty, System Settings > Startup Applications.
<tux__> should http://www.ubuntu.com/testing not having raring ringtail?
<Riflex> PRabyte: no button for keyboard shortcut reset
<linus> its my real name, nothing bold about it
<PRabyte> ohhh
<PRabyte> ic
<Mannequin> The places I checked (~/.profile and /etc/profile) set it to 022
<go8765> hello. help me please to fix rapoo h3050 headphone working in ubuntu
<PRabyte> Riflex: yah its tricky
<PRabyte> Riflex: you backspace each as select each one, it disables it
<Mannequin> So, where is the current umask being set?
<ZNaught> anyone know how to deal with wubi install sizes?
<Riflex> PRabyte: ahh man thank you a lot
<gry> PoolShark_, there is 'acct' tool, look it up in software center, does it do what you need. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-log-user-activity-using-process-accounting.html
<xpistos> This is so frustrating. I can't find anything that seems to work
<Riflex> have a good night everybody
<PRabyte> the thing i hate about gui's is it doesnt really teach you anything, since 12.x ubuntu, its real kindergarten looking... gnome classic is have there, everything is moved around... someone kick shuttleworths balls already, and put stuff back. this unity format is horrendeous even to average users.
<PRabyte> np
<Mannequin> ok, I missed the USERGROUPS_ENAB, that seems to be related to how umask will be set for some particular cases
<linus> the only solution ive come up with is using different users for gnome and unity but that solution isnt elegant
<AxonetBE> what is the best ubuntu version now for webservers?
<alexxv46> myfirstmessage
<PRabyte> im starting to think there are unity program versions vs gnome desktop versions. look at screenshot in software center. and alas, screensavor, Xscreensaver daemon desnt't seme running yadda lanuch it now... come on... screensave isnt working by default?
<linus> @PRabyte I find the unity interface quick and simple, but it is simple enough to add a gnome3, or gnome-classic, or lxde or any other desktop session
<linus> screensaver daemon was removed for security reasons
<PRabyte> omg.. why
<computerex> I hate installing other environments, so much duplication :(
<PRabyte> brb
<computerex> Suddenly you have a billion appearance properties, and you have to sift through to figure out which one works
<linus> @computerex there is hardly any duplication between untiy, gnome3 and gnome-classic
<gry> alexxv46: hi.
<go8765> anyone use rappo h3050 in ubuntu?
<bekks> go8765: Why?
<go8765> bekks: what why?
<alexxv46> hello))
<bekks> !anyone | go8765
<ubottu> go8765: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<go8765> bekks: my "next question" I asked, but anyone answer, so I ask if anyone use this headphones
<bekks> go8765: Just ask your REAL question please.
<go8765> mb someone have no pb with its
<bekks> go8765: Do you have an ubuntu related support question?
<PRabyte> linus your miles varies from mine, your purpose with your gui is diff than mine, i like to customize mine. unity does NOT allow this. as you well know
<PRabyte> mine doesnt allow a friggen screensavor to run
<PRabyte> i find security not an issue with screensavor, anyone who has access to a box can access it, there is no way the gnome screensavor has an issue on this box and especailly through a fire wall...
<go8765> bekks: ye. I have rappo h3050 headphonea that dont work in ubuntu. so i try to find way to fix it
<PRabyte> its a local service
<bekks> !details | go8765
<ubottu> go8765: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<PRabyte> matter of fact, dont run a gui, its a security issue, but the gui wasnt dropped... please...
<linus> there is a long descirption on launchpad about the secrutiy vulnerablity but it isnt really important
<PRabyte> all services have security vunerabilties, but they are still starting at boot up...
<PRabyte> good grief
<datruth> I'm having issues getting ident to work for both ipv6 and ipv4 anyone have any pointers? i'm using oidentd
<linus> ubuntus goal has always been end user simplicty, that may why it seems like they take out customizations
<PRabyte> someone kick mark shuttleworth already, put gnome back the way it should be, and stop controling us.. sheshh
<yharrow> is that *the* linus?
<linus> but in reality it is still all open source so you can always change anything you want
<w_> hello
<bekks> yharrow: No.
<yharrow> oh ok :P
<linus> im linus from fargo not sweden
<yharrow> ah ok
<yharrow> :D
<linus> if i was the linus, there is no way id be deffending unity
<yharrow> hehe
<Senjai> Linus made the kernel, not ubuntu
<go8765> bekks: ubuntu 12.10 + rapoo h3050. in windows i have some troubles too with this headphones(some extended driver option, after remowing that all become work. is anyway to do the same in ubuntu?)
<yharrow> i believe that ubuntu replaces the freedom of technical customization with the freedom of  user interface customization
<bekks> go8765: Windows problems are irrelevant in here. Please describe your problem without using "they do not work".
<w_> who are you?
<PoolShark_> Linus has lost his mind
<w_> no
<Senjai> Yharrow: ubuntu doesn't replace anything. You can remove and customize whatever you want
<yharrow> senjai, ubuntu offers less technical avenues of customization, aka less technical tools as far as i know
<w_> time is appening
<linus> Why do you think mr torvalds would be a fan of unity? because i doubt it, if i had to guess id say he uses a version of debian but it might be something more obscure
<Senjai> Yharrow: it doesn't. I'm afraid to say your ignorant
<bekks> yharrow: It offers more than windows.
<linus> no one is comparing anything to windows, i believe this discussion is about linux distrobutins or more specifically desktop enviroments
<yharrow> Senjai, don't be afraid to say anything. And having not made an actual application by application copmarison, I can neither confirm my ignorance nor support my position
<Senjai> Linus this discussion is nothing of the sort
<k1l> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yharrow> Senjai, I was not implying that ubuntu is inferior in any way. Only that there are *some* distributions which cater to a more technical crowd
<linuxer1> Is there any decent way to map an Ubuntu package that is coming from the security repo *back* to the Ubuntu USN without having to do a lot of manual searching?
<k1l> lets stick to technical support in this channel. we have #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic for the other topics, thank you guys
<yharrow> bekks, I completely agree with you. Again I am not attacking ubuntu in any ay
<Senjai> Yharrow: define a tool? Because afaik all Linux/gnu distros come with gnuutils and gnu tools necessary for manipulating th system. Just because ubuntu looks pretty doesn't mean it's different
<yharrow> way*
<go8765> bekks: I think that this is plug and play device, so I think that  it dont need any options to use it. But I dont now what to describe more.  I put wired-dongle and dont hear any sound in ubuntu. So I think mb deliting some extended options of this device(like in windows I do) help to fix  my sound trouble, but I dont know how do this in ubuntu.
<histo> yharrow that's not true. you can customize just as much iin ubuntu
<PuFFs> Whats a good secure FTP ?
<gry> yharrow: You can install additional things on Ubuntu and customize it. It's newbie-friendly from the start, but can be customized to fit your needs. A Debian packaging system with an emphasis on newer packages is the reason I stick to it myself.
<linus> @go8765 do you have pulse audio volume control installed?
<Senjai> Puffs secure FTP is secure ftp
<go8765> linus: yes
<linus> does you hardware show up as an option in there?
<linus> if you have a usb dongle that is plug in play you will see it there
<yharrow> I am well aware that a sophisticated packaging system with access to comprehensive repositories allows for the same level of customizations as any other system with access to those same or similar tools
<go8765> yes. i see it
<go8765> linuus 3 or 4 devices
<gry> yharrow: That said this channel isn't all Ubuntu users; some people help here while using non-Ubuntu distributions.
<Senjai> Yharrow: that sentence is 100% rhetoric and contributed nothing to your standpoint
<Ubuntu_User> hello, i'm having a bit of an issue with e2fsck. is this the right place to find help for it?
<gry> Ubuntu_User: Definitely a good place to start. Give your details and see what this channel can do for you.
<linus> do the headphones plug into the dongle or do they use RF or bluetooth?
<bekks> Ubuntu_User: Yes.
<Ubuntu_User> well, it's no so much of an error as the percentage complete isnt going up. the time elapsed is updating, and the error count is going up, but it stays at 1.23% done.
<bekks> Ubuntu_User: It can take quite a long time. I've seen fsck running for more than 24 hours.
<MACscr> cant i change my root passwd by booting into recovery mode and running passwd? seems im getting an authentication token manipulation error
<bekks> !root | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<go8765> linus: I think that plug and play http://rapoo.com/showdetails.aspx?P_No=H3050
<gry> MACscr: Are you able to use sudo from another user?
<yharrow> I as simply defending against insinuations that all distributions are more or less the same as long as they have a good packaging system included. Which to an extent, is not entirely false. Since, if you isntall the same packages on all systems they will all more or less be the same.
<Ubuntu_User> hmm. ok. i'll wait a bit more. its a 320gb drive, so it might take a while.
<Ubuntu_User> thank you.
<MACscr> ah, nvm. Didnt realize recovery mode was read only
<MACscr> i just need to remount things i guess
<k1l> yharrow: please take it to the channels mentioned above and stick to technical issues in here. thanks
<Senjai> Yharrow: all distributions come with the same
<Ubuntu_User> it has been running for over an hour, though...
<Ben64> MACscr: you shouldn't have a root password though
<gry> MACscr: Recovery mode for Ubuntu has a mode to write to disk too.
<yharrow> k1l alright thanks
<bekks> Ubuntu_User: There are 23h left ;)
<Ubuntu_User> 1 hour is not 1.23 percent of 24 hours xD
<Senjai> Yharrow tools, I can do anything in my archlinux vm which is command line only, in ubuntu. More to the point I can take a barb es system and install a package manager, just like how I can remove u untus understand?
<linus> you would have had a much easier time if youd have bought a bluetooth dongle and bluetooth stereo headphones, but if you can see a device in pulseaudio volume control when the dongle is pluged in you should be able to get them to work
<Ubuntu_User> oh, my, it just changed to 1.24. i guess ill be here a while.
<Ubuntu_User> at least i know its not stuck. thanks!
<k1l> Senjai: same for you. #ubuntu-offtopic and/or #ubuntu-discuss exists
<Senjai> Bare bones** sorry typing on a phone
<MACscr> gry: mount -rw -o remount / got me where where i needed to be
<gry> Cool.
<bekks> MACscr: You should fix the reason for having it mounted read-only first.
<AxonetBE> I wanted to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 but upgrade failed, now I want to go from 10.04 to 11.04 but I can't get starting the install.
<AxonetBE> here are the problems: https://gist.github.com/DriesS/4968848
<AxonetBE> what do I have to do?
<k1l> AxonetBE: there is no 10.04 to 11.04
<AxonetBE> k1l: 11.10 I mean
<linus> click on the speaker in the top bar then select sound setting
<bekks> AxonetBE: There is no 10.04 to 11.10 either.
<k1l> AxonetBE: thats a no go, too
<bekks> AxonetBE: There is either 10.04 to 12.04 or 10.04 to 10.10 - thats all.
<linus> now select hardware, then select your headphone dongle, then test speakers
<k1l> AxonetBE: you can only do a 10.04 to 12.04 upgrade or you make a upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.04 to 11.10.
<AxonetBE> bekks: Ok tried from 10.04 to 12.04 but was not working.
<bekks> AxonetBE: "was not working" - which error messages did you get?
<angs> how can I see my arp table?
<c4nuck> hi guys i'm having a problem setting up tightvnc. It starts up fine and kde starts loading and just before it finishes it completely crashes with no output in the .log at all
<c4nuck> has anybody else here setup tightvnc before ?
<go8765> linus: thank you! when I turn off my microphone in second headphons - i get sound!
<go8765> pavucontrol help)
<nydel> i'm having probably-fatal problems caused perhaps by an interrupted upgrade. i can't seem to install successfully the latest ubuntu "linux" package.. i get stuck somewhere between apt-get, dpkg, & update-initramfs.. i need help, please.
<AxonetBE> bekks: it is in dutch but error messages will be the same https://gist.github.com/DriesS/4968882
<AxonetBE> bekks: there is mentioned that there was critical error and that the update was finished but not succesful
<bekks> AxonetBE: Whats the output of "lsb_release -a" now?
<bekks> AxonetBE: Put it in a pastebin please.
<c4nuck> Font directory '/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/' not found - ignoring
<c4nuck> Font directory '/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/' not found - ignoring
<c4nuck> those are the only two errors at all in the .log
<c4nuck> anybody?
<AxonetBE> bekks: http://pastebin.com/HgLQMMTT
<k1l> AxonetBE: did you install some ruby (or other stuff) that comes not from the official repos?
<AxonetBE> k1l: yes this is possible, it is already year ago that I did something on this server.
<k1l> AxonetBE: your ruby packages seem to be a mess.
<AxonetBE> k1l: and how can I solve this?
<k1l> the ri1.8 package wants a newer package than its in the official repos
<AxonetBE> can I easily remove this and will solve it the problem?
<AxonetBE> k1l: because when I want to remove this packages I got this http://pastebin.com/kwjidcKA
<BluesKaj> c4nuck, are you installing the tightvncclient or the server ?
<k1l> AxonetBE: im not sure if removing that package will break some other things of your setup. but that is what i would try. make sure the system got a backup
<AxonetBE> k1l: but it is not possible, see the pastebin
<k1l> AxonetBE: try a apt-get -f install
<vifanq> How to check from which package is /usr/bin/somefile ?
<Kireji> I'm looking to buy a top of the line laptop (someone else is paying) that runs 12.10 - what manufacturers have the best support and functionality with ubuntu?
<Kireji> the Dell xps13 developer laptop looks great, but it's a 13in screen, and a not-so-functional video card
<BluesKaj> Kireji, system 76
<Guest67044> i would build my own
<Kireji> Guest67044: a laptop?
<Guest67044> yep
<Kireji> BluesKaj: googling
<k1l> !rootirc | Guest67044
<ubottu> Guest67044: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest67044> buy a laptop case to be able to host a mitx card and a i3 or i5 quadcore
<Kireji> BluesKaj: have you used a system 76 laptop?  what's your experince?
<OerHeks> vifanq, dpkg -S /usr/bin/somefile
<Guest67044> gl hf ;)
<luminous> how do you get more info out of upstart when a job fails to start?
<chisle> does system 76 optain the chasis from a OEM and if so who?
<chisle> obtain
<BluesKaj> Kireji, no i haven't , but I've seen good reports ...they aren't  available everywhere afaik
<AxonetBE> k1l: that fails also http://pastebin.com/At47KTge
<BluesKaj> chisle, Kireji https://www.system76.com/laptops
<passion> Hello
<k1l> AxonetBE: erm, what command caused that? and yould you pastbinit your "/etc/apt/sources.list"?
<passion> I want to put ubuntu on my mac can I?
<c4nuck> nobody here is able to help me with my tightvnc problem ?
<ThinkT510> !mac | passion
<ubottu> passion: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<WeThePeople> passion, yes
<chisle> BluesKaj:  I am considering a System 76 purchase within a month and have browsed their site.  However I was jsut wondering if they simply confugured and rebadged another manufacturers machine.
<WeThePeople> passion, osx is modeled after linux
<bekks> WeThePeople: Thats nonsense.
<WeThePeople> bekks, iirc
<bekks> WeThePeople: OSX is a UNIX derivate, while Linux isnt.
<AxonetBE> k1l: http://pastebin.com/fmiUfT8V and the command that was causing this was apt-get -f install
<bekks> WeThePeople: You remember something pretty wrong.
<WeThePeople> bekks, ok, you done correcting me??
<k1l> AxonetBE: thats the problem. you got debian repos in your sources.list
<bekks> WeThePeople: We'll see. :)
<unheeding> *are you done correcting me
<WeThePeople> lulzz
<WeThePeople> you forgot the period
<WeThePeople> Ha
<k1l> AxonetBE: remove them. make the precise to lucid and try the "apt-get update &&apt-get dist-upgrade" after that do the "do-release-upgrade"
<AxonetBE> k1l: I put them because in the previous error they said to add the lenny repos
<passion> So is there even an advantage of having a ubuntu on OSX (both being unix derivitave)
<passion> since Mac OS X is the more pretty and polished system?
<bekks> passion: Linux is NOT an UNIX derivate.
<nydel> is anyone savvy around? i need some real help over an interrupted upgrade's aftermath. look at my pastebin please, anybody, i have no idea what to do from here...  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1666244/
<bekks> passion: It never was, it never will be.
<passion> Oh
<passion> You can put a lot of the same linux program on mac though unlike Windows
<k1l> passion: its your choice which OS you want to use on your hardware. if you want ubuntu try to install it
<nydel> bekks: it's somewhat silly to say that to someone who knows it's true, but so very necessary a distinction to point out to those who see the two as the same ;)
<nydel> passion: do you ever write your own programs?
<bekks> nydel: I said it to someone who didnt know it.
<passion> I guess that would be the downside is that OSX is more costly.. but you can install most Linux apps (i think through macports)???
<passion> I am planning untu
<k1l> passion: and for macOS support see their support :)
<passion> My whole goal is to write my own programs
<passion> yes
<nydel> bekks: i know, i meant to be agreeable & playful..i meant 'you are right & i know just what you mean' but tried to say it in a funny way. not very on today, apologies
<passion> I did notice that linux out of the box seemed to be better for app development
<Kireji> does anyone have personal experience with system76 laptops?
<gueriLLaPunK> where do i save this cron script and what do i name it? ubuntu 12.04
<gueriLLaPunK> http://forums.rutorrent.org/index.php?topic=1442.0
<nydel> passion: do you simply enjoy writing, or do you have an end in mind, a program you want to make then stop, that is
<Kireji> reliability, construciton quality, ubuntu feature support, hardware compatibility?
<passion> I just don't see me running it virtualized... it will squeeze up all my memory.  I would use linux prob the main CPU if I could somehow run it aside my Mac/Win setup
<passion> I want to learn more html 5 / css and then maybe python.  I want to create web and mobile apps.  I want ot build my own niche social network.
<nydel> passion: for what do you require an operating system other than ubuntu? if anything/s in particular?
<bekks> passion: Install vbox and just dont use all your memory by simply not assigning ALL RAM to the vm.
<chisle> Kireji:  I'm interested in System 76 also, more specifically thoer battery life
<passion> I mean finish learning html5/CSS then master javascript and add a serverside lanauage.
<nydel> passion: throw out javascript and learn Perl first
<passion> I have VMware fusion would that be better?  I was under the impression virtualbox was dated
<k1l> passion: i dont see a technical ubuntu issue in your programming career :)
<nydel> bekks: could you look at my pastebin & see if you have any ideas for me? i am desperate & i bet you know a lot more than i.
<passion> perl for web / mobile apps?
<passion> I don't know much about perl
<BluesKaj> chisle, Kireji , here's a review , and it appears these pcs and laptops are built by an OEM to system 76 specs , not dell oe some such with ubuntu installed by a techie.
<bekks> nydel: Line 12 of your paste :)
<BluesKaj> https://www.system76.com/laptops
<mynick13> anybody running an ubuntu guest in virtualbox under win8?
<BluesKaj> chisle, , Kireji http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/the-system76-gazelle-professional-just-how-good-is-it-review
<bekks> !anyone > mynick13
<ubottu> mynick13, please see my private message
<PuFFs> Is there a way to setup a location on a second drive for a user if it not home for like FTP?
<passion> I want to create my own community with groups and what not - sort of like a social network like FB but on a micro scale - I don't know where to start really except with the basics.  I might hire my own programmers but I don't have more than $800 to spend.
<chisle> BluesKaj:  thanks for the link
<k1l> !ot | passion
<ubottu> passion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<passion> And I want it to be built from all open source
<passion> so I own and control where the proj is headed.
<nydel> bekks: i see that's where it goes downhill.. but i don't know exactly what to do with it, could you get me started?
<passion> I don't know if I should learn to code in Linux or stay with Mac
<chisle> BluesKaj:  that looks like a Sony chasis
<Joel__> God damn it ubuntu, why you no work for me
<mynick13> my question would be, why does my ubuntu install crash at the very end?
<bekks> nydel: Did you try sudo apt-get -f install ?
<bekks> mynick13: Whats the error message you get?
<passion> Im confused too as all the opensource editors for Linux are for Mac too- But I kind of want to force myself to learn linux because if I get a job doing computer that one more marketable skills I think?
<mynick13> just virtualbox has crashed
<BluesKaj> chisle, no idea , never owned a sony ...did some research but couldn't find much the actual manufacturer
<Joel__> When I start ubuntu all I get  is a black or purple screen, any ideas? It worked just fine until I restarted it after instalation
<dniw> hey how do i install ubuntu on a macbook pro4,1 when i don't have a dvd drive? i have an external dvd drive, i also have a flash drive, i downloaded the mini.iso but when i plug it in refit kicks back an error about EFI something and that macs don't usually support booting from flash drives
<nydel> bekks: yessir i did. that's about the time i get a hang on the update-initramfs command
<k1l> Joel__: install the driver for your video card?
<mynick13> ubuntu is there, it will work, but you have to change the boot sequence in the vm
<Joel__> k1l: I think I did that. I am not entirely sure. Tried some lines to install fglxr or something like that. No luck.
<nydel> passion: as you learn to program, you will appreciate open source more and more, and if you get good, you will find closed-source to be a ridiculous concept. at that point you will either stay with linux or switch to linux.
<mynick13> if it boots with cd/dvd it will start like a live disk
<gueriLLaPunK> where do i save this cron script and what do i name it? ubuntu 12.04
<gueriLLaPunK> http://forums.rutorrent.org/index.php?topic=1442.0
<mynick13> if it boots from the 'hard drive' it will boot into the installation
<Joel__> k1l: I dont even know the command to install the drivers. :(
<nydel> gueriLLaPunK: we prefer you to post to our pastebin at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<nydel> gueriLLaPunK: i doubt anyone will click your link as it looks sketchy.
<gueriLLaPunK> the rutorrent forums is sketcky? LOL
<bekks> gueriLLaPunK: Thats not a cron script.
<mynick13> so i'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this
<gueriLLaPunK> if i was posting a bit.ly or something
<gueriLLaPunK> bekks, what is it?
<gueriLLaPunK> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1666355/
<gueriLLaPunK> i just want to start rtorrent when my box boots up
<bekks> gueriLLaPunK: Read the first line of the first post of the link you pasted :)
<k1l> Joel__: "sudo apt-get update", "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<gueriLLaPunK> oh an init script
<gueriLLaPunK> ok, so... ummm where do i put it?
<gueriLLaPunK> and what do i save it as?
<Joel__> k1l: I'll write those down and give them a go.
<nydel> bekks: no ideas for how i can proceed?
<bekks> nydel: You could try to remove that file found at /var/...
<chisle> BluesKaj:  I am running 12.04 on a Sony now, works just baout flawless.  BUt, my power connecter is getting tempermental after 3 yrs.  I only need windows for a couple time a year Blackberry update.
<gueriLLaPunK> if i use the dtach -n command i want to view the program i detached, how do i go about thjat?
<nydel> bekks: good idea i'll try
<Tatuus> Out of curiosity, how can this be? Ubuntu nor Windows does NOT recognize DVD's in DVD-RW drive... CD's.. Yes. Also on boot, no DVD discs are even "checked", but CD's are...
<gueriLLaPunK> nevermind
<ldiamond> Hi
<Tatuus> I have settled with a thought, that there is something wrong with hardware... but how can this be
<ldiamond> nVidia drivers 304.XX + causes my main monitor to flicker like crazy
<roothorick> I need 3.7 kernel because of a critical fix in nouveau... what's the best way to do that on quantal?
<ldiamond> almost unable to read any text
<ldiamond> Anyone have an idea how to fix? (obviously reverting to 295.XX, but I need 304.22+)
<k1l> ldiamond: try the 310 nvidia driver from the repos?
<ldiamond> k1 nvidia-experimental?
<ldiamond> it has the same issue I'm afraid :(
<roothorick> what GPU?
<roothorick> if it's nv4* (GeForce 6xxx, 7xxx) or earlier you REALLY REALLY should be using nouveau
<xkernel> I followed this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SnortIDS to but Snort is not capturing any port scans
<Tatuus> does Linux world still have as bad problems with Nvidia hardware, as it did at the time Torvalds gave a finger to them?
<roothorick> Tatuus: graphics drivers have always been a slow motion trainwreck, regardless of your hardware
<nydel> bekks: that seems to have worked, but, next i get stuck here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1666464/
<nydel> it just hangs there overnight
<roothorick> Tatuus: nouveau has improved a lot, it's faster than the blob on older GPUs (nv4*)
<escott> Tatuus, that was only 6 months ago
<k1l> Tatuus: depends on your video card. im fine with my nvidia card and the drivers
<Tatuus> i gotta check you this nouveau thingy
<ldiamond> roothorick, it's a GTS 250
<ldiamond> roothorick, I can't use nouveau cause I need 3D acceleration
<bekks> nydel: I dont see an error there.
<ldiamond> and I think overriding the refresh rate fixed it
<ldiamond> I'll update the driver again
<Tatuus> i had Nvidia beforem now ATI... i think this works lot better
<nydel> bekks: the last line sticks forever
<roothorick> ldiamond: nouveau has experimental 3D support that works quite well for old stuff but yeah, that's a bit too new
<bekks> nydel: How long did you wait?
<ldiamond> and I want to play counter-strike, on steam, which requires 304.22
<ldiamond> or newer
<nydel> bekks: 48 hours
<ldiamond> cause COUNTER-STRIKE IS NOW ON LINUX!!! :)
<pushpop> whats the best software out atm to image a linux computer?
<escott> !best | pushpop
<ubottu> pushpop: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<k1l> pushpop: dd
<ldiamond> pushpop, "image"?
<rayston> heya all, whats the easiest way to figure out if my DVD Burner is capable of burning dual layer DVD's?
<jirido> I cant find any channel for networkmanager on freenode so i just wana ask if someone know where they reside
<nydel> bekks: i've been told that command can take a while but i struggle to think it needs 48 hours to do anything probably, yeah?
<pushpop> yes I need to make an exact replica of a HD with ubnuntu installed
<bekks> nydel: It may take some minutes.
<ldiamond> pushpop, use dd
<Tatuus> "The Cave" is what i'm awaiting... Will be for Linux
<pushpop> googling dd
<Tatuus> Ron Gilbert game
<ldiamond> pushpop, if the drive has failed / is failing, use ddrescue
<ldiamond> the GNU version
<escott> pushpop, cat is faster than dd
<ldiamond> escott, cat != dd
<nydel> bekks: any idea what could be causing it to stick there, assuming i'm not just impatient?
<ldiamond> I wouldn't trust cat replicating my hdd
<pushpop> here is the catch we are a windows house.  We have researchers who use ubuntu and they are up to no good.  Our security dept needs to see what is in the hd of the ubuntu box.  So we'll have no account on the box but need to see the data
<bekks> nydel: You would have to check the logs.
<Tatuus> Steam or other gaming issues, i think will be much bettered on Ubuntu 13.04... (?)
<techkid6> I'm in a bit of a prediciment, my Windows PC crashed, and I booted into Ubuntu via a flash drive in an attempt to back up some of the data on my HDD, problem is, it won't mount my HDD for me to open it.... any way to mount it?
<escott> techkid6, you need a windows rescue disk
<ldiamond> pushpop, do take a look at the SMART data of the drives first. If the source drive has issues, bad sectors, etc, use ddrescue
<ldiamond> techkid6, any error message?
<ldiamond> Maybe you just need to install the ntfs package
<roothorick> ldiamond: live environment...
<Tatuus> techkid... try Very Small Linux to save your data via usb ?
<techkid6> Adding read ACL for UID 999 to 'media/ubuntu' failed: Operation not supported
<roothorick> techkid6: I would take the HDD out and plug it into a working system. Even if it's linux, because then you can install ntfs-3g
<pushpop> ldiamond - did I mention I dont have a account on the box I need to create a copy of?
<nydel> thanks for all the help bekks, i appreciate it.
<ldiamond> pushpop, what do you mean?
<escott> pushpop, doesn't make a difference as you can't image an active disk
<ldiamond> pushpop, dd can take your drive and make a perfect bit copy of it
<techkid6> Could I put it in another laptop? I am terrible with Hard Ware
<roothorick> pushpop: you could boot from a live USB and mount the partitions there, but if they're trying to hide something and they're smart they'll be using encrypted /home... in which case you'll have to compel them to give up their passwords
<ldiamond> and as escott said, the drive should not be mounted
<ldiamond> or at least in READ ONLY
<pushpop> roothorick they aren't that smart
<ldiamond> otherwise you'll have data that doesn't make sense
<Cheta> hola
<roothorick> pushpop: boot ubuntu from live USB, mount the HDD, poke around
<ironbutt> I got a message saying "cannot send to channel: #ubuntu"
<ldiamond> pushpop, what is your goal anyways?
<ironbutt> how did you receive that message?
<escott> pushpop, not you could, but you MUST boot from a live USB and NOT mount the partitions to make a low level copy
<pushpop> ldiamond  I just need the data on the drives
<Cheta> hello
<pushpop> the people using this machine are up to no good
<pushpop> security dept needs the data on the hd
<ldiamond> the data is on the hdd.
<ldiamond> what's the problem.
<pushpop> yep haha
<roothorick> pushpop: fyi encrypted /home is VERY easy on ubuntu... just check a box during user account creation... so there's a decent chance they're using it
<techkid6> I /am/ booting from a live USB, I merely tried copying my workspace, downloads, and .minecraft folders to a flashdrive from my HDD
<ldiamond> give them the hard drive.
<ironbutt> anyway, I've got an issue with ubuntu and I am now going to proceed to describe the problem. First up, some background: I'm still a novice with linux and ubuntu, I m no longer a complete beginner but I'm still awkward with a command line and I generally don't get the linux way.
<pushpop> roothorick I don't think they're using a recent version
<pushpop> of ubuntu
<Cheta> aha
<techkid6> 12.10
<ironbutt> so here's the problem: I installed Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit desktop yesterday, and the primary reason is so that I can try out the steam for linux. One problem, I can't figure out how to get my graphics card working correctly.\
<ironbutt> my problem is: The driver from amd results in unity failing to load, and I do not want that to happen.
<ironbutt> More information: My graphics card is an AMD Radeon HD 7970. The solutions I have seen are either for the hd 4000 and older (legacy) or max out at the 6000 series.
<ironbutt> So that's it, any thoughts?
<roothorick> pushpop: well you're not gonna get anywhere trying to break into the running system. Boot from a live USB or take the hard drive out and stuff it in an enclosure.
<ttyX> You'll need to install proprietary driver
<jakey1> hi is there the equivalent of xampp on ubuntu?
<roothorick> ttyX: AMD has disowned the proprietary driver and are planning on dropping it if they haven't already...
<ironbutt> I forgot to mention the problem?: I installed the proprietary driver, and unity fails to load
<k1l> !xampp | jakey1
<ubottu> jakey1: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<ironbutt> roothorick: AMD does not plan on dropping the proprietary driver.
<roothorick> ironbutt: they've said it before, they want to focus on providing documentation to the DRI project in the hopes they can eventually put an end to fglrx
<jakey1> k1l, Do they have the same qulities
<jakey1> funtions
<ttyX> That'd be good but it'll take time
<roothorick> ironbutt: they're a long way off from that goal though
<ironbutt> roothorick: I agree, but I can't find any information stating that the open source driver is even compatible with my graphics card.
<k1l> jakey1: yes
<ironbutt> when I open up my system details, I get Driver Unknown Exerpeicen Standard
<ironbutt> and that was terrible typo
<roothorick> ironbutt: they have a partially working driver for S.Islands but it's very incomplete
<roothorick> ironbutt: looks like it'll work just fine as long as you don't do anything 3D
<Cheta> hi. how should i do to chat in a chat in irc
<ironbutt> well that kinda defeats the purpose, as I plan on using ubuntu for games (on steam) and blender
<roothorick> ironbutt: if you want 3D well... fglrx. Don't remember the package name offhand.
<ironbutt> I have the 13.2 beta driver currently downloaded
<ironbutt> but the package I think is called fglrx or fglrx-updates depending on what I want
<roothorick> ironbutt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ironbutt> The proble is it's not compatible with something and when I install it, unity breaks, so I get no interface.
<ironbutt> I have to go control, alt, f1, log into that command prompt and uninstall fglrx and reboot
<roothorick> ironbutt: I got rid of my 4850 back when I was still a gentoohead so I'm not gonna be a whole lot of use, all my systems are GeForce something-or-other now
<thomas001> Hello, i try to build a kernel package on a 64bit x86 ubuntu for a 32bit ubuntu x86. the kernel build system allows this by simply adding ARCH=i386 as make option. but how to tell debian/rules to cross-compile?
<ttyX> Who needs GUI CLI ftw
<ironbutt> I'm NOT going to go onto a rant about the graphics card situation, that could take days, or weeks.
<roothorick> ttyX: GUI tends to blow up. You use CLI to fix it.
<roothorick> ttyX: also CLI is a LOT faster in experienced hands when doing things that can be batched or otherwise automated
<ironbutt> anyway, I've given up with ubuntu in the past, but this time I'm going to stick with it for at least a month and try and get something out of it. Which means I'm going to be a pain to you guys in the irc
<RiXtEr> roothorick, linux has a GUI?
<bekks> RiXtEr: Sure. Various.
<roothorick> RiXtEr: Linux itself no. Ubuntu certainly does. Multiple, even. Unity, GNOME, KDE, LXDE, XFCE... take your pick.
<RiXtEr> bekks, I was joking ;)
<ironbutt> this conversation is pointless
<RiXtEr> I like my GNOME
<roothorick> I'm a born-again GNOME loyalist personally
<ironbutt> lol
<roothorick> gnome-shell blew my socks off and I haven't looked back since
<CanihoJR> +1 gnome +1 ubuntu gnome remix xD
<roothorick> but I'm still on ubuntu because fedora is really shaky on desktop hardware
<troyready> Does anyone know if there's a command line equivalent to the Software Sources driver selection for nvidia proprietary drivers in 12.10? I know the traditional thing to do is just to install the nvidia-current package, but it seems like the Software Sources driver selection does something a little different too to get the driver selected without editing xorg.conf?
<CanihoJR> troyready, ubuntu 12.10?
<ironbutt> I'll come back in 10 minutes and repeat my problem.
<roothorick> ironbutt: no seriously, did you look at that guide I linked?
<troyready> CanihoJR: yeah (now xubuntu specifically, but i think it's the same in this case)
<ironbutt> roothorick: I've followed that guide, it doesn't mention how to fix the problem of unity blowing up
<ironbutt> spent a good 6 or 7 hours yesterday
<CanihoJR> troyready, now software driver seleccion as on config system-> software source-> hardware addittional
<roothorick> ironbutt: did you boot into gnome classic and run glxinfo, to see if there's a driver issue?
<roothorick> ironbutt: or unity2d or whatever
<troyready> CanihoJR: thanks -- do you know if there's a command line way of doing that? I'm trying to script it up in Chef
<roothorick> ironbutt: IIRC the driver will still run if there's a module issue but functionality is seriously gimped i.e. no 3D
<ironbutt> I can run glxinfo in unity3d or whatever
<CanihoJR> troyready, i try some days but i cant make same as this :/ soz :(
<CanihoJR> only with gui
<ironbutt> roothorick: I need 3D otherwise I may as well go back to windows
<troyready> CanihoJR: appreciate your time; I haven't been able to find anything either, but was hoping there was something obvious I missed
<Styler2go> Where i have to go to get help in setting up a SSL Certificate for my Apache2 on Ubuntu?
<love>  Problem with recent update to libqtmultimedia5-dev in Raring.  I tried to update it and get a broken dependancy problem.  dpkg returns an error code.  so I have to use dpkg to remove ubuntu-sdk and the library package.  anyone else have this happen?
<roothorick> ironbutt: if regular unity is booting fine there isn't a 3D problem. what exactly is it doing?
<ironbutt> before I answer that question, how can I find out if the open source driver is installed and working?
<k1l> !+1 | love
<Styler2go> any idea?
<k1l> !raring | love
<ubottu> love: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<roothorick> ironbutt: glxinfo will say something about Mesa/Gallium
<love> I asked there... just thought I'd ask here too since no one has said anything... thanks
<roothorick> ironbutt: if the fglrx driver is active glxinfo will show AMD/ATI as the vendor
<datsmoida> is there a common maximum/ceiling on your bandwidth on a network that is reached momentarily when a program sends a request or something ?
<love> k1l: i also tried the ubuntu-phone one I'll just wait
<k1l> love: since its still in developing status stick to the +1 channel please.
<love> k1l: you got it!
<roothorick> datsmoida: not necessarily but the physical layer has a lot of leeway to do that kind of thing
<roothorick> datsmoida: residential broadband modems tend to do exactly that as part of bandwidth allocation enforcement
<ironbutt> roothorick: here's a pastebin of my glxinfo: http://pastebin.com/2VqDwXjf I'll try to make sense of it but if I could, I wouldn't be here :P
<roothorick> ironbutt: you're running in a VM!
<ironbutt> No, I am not
<roothorick> ironbutt: then why is llvmpipe loaded?
<ironbutt> I have no idea
<ironbutt> this time I can say that and really mean it
<Styler2go> can someone help me setting up ssl on my ubuntu apache2?
<jukebox-zero> roothorick: I've been trying to troubleshoot a fglrx issue for a few hours now and my glxinfo also shows llvmpipe loading although I am not running a vm.
<ironbutt> anyway as far as I can tell, the opensource driver is pretty crummy for anyone running HD 7000 series of graphics card, that includes me. So my only real option is for the proprietary driver, only problem: it doesn't work with a simple install... the whole unity blowing up thing...
<redblacktree> I have had a chef recipe working for some time, but it is not receiving a 404 for this URL: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postgresql-9.1/postgresql-9.1_9.1.5-0ubuntu12.04_amd64.deb
<roothorick> ironbutt: there's something fussed with the driver... it may not even be running.
<roothorick> ironbutt: does lsmod | grep fglrx show anything?
<ironbutt> fglrx is not installed by the way
<redblacktree> does anyone have a clue why that might be happening?  I'm a super-novice sysadmin, but this *used* to work
<ironbutt> I had to uninstall it to get unity up and running again
<redblacktree> now receiving*
<roothorick> ironbutt: well that's your fisrt problem :P
<roothorick> first
<roothorick> ironbutt: reinstall fglrx, go into unity2D to troubleshoot
<ironbutt> My problem is, I can't install the fglrx driver, as it kills my interface, or my interface kills itself
<k1l> redblacktree: sudo apt-get update
<roothorick> ironbutt: do you get to the login screen?
<ironbutt> I've since changed it, but to answer your question: yes. the login screen renders correctly with fglrx installed.
<ironbutt> after logging in, all I get is a mouse cursor and a background.
<roothorick> ironbutt: then login using unity2d instead of unity.
<ironbutt> I have it set now to auto log in
<ironbutt> as I completely broke my install yesterday trying to fix this so yeah...
<ironbutt> (I broke my main partition which had encryption on it so I couldn't use gparted to check it and... bad stuff happened)
<MadKaw> ironbutt: what card do you have/
<jakey1> my terminal is not wraping anymore
<ironbutt> AMD HD 7000 series, do you need to know the specific model?
<jakey1> How do you make the terminal wrap text
<ironbutt> oh and roothorick: while I won't say this much, I do appreciate your help.
<MadKaw> I'm working on the same issue - with an HD7640.
<ironbutt> yeah, I think the problem is that the open source driver doesn't support anything abovethe HD 6000 series
<roothorick> after you install fglrx, if you can't get into unity, use the menu to boot into unity2d instead
<roothorick> and do troubleshooting there
<MadKaw> Have you tried the beta fglrx? I have gotten that closer to working than anything else.
<ironbutt> and the fglrx driver from amd doesn't like the current thing with ubuntu
<roothorick> ironbutt: you haven't even verified you had it installed correctly!
<ironbutt> I have, I got a big "FOR TESTING PURPOSES ONLY" watermark down the bottom, but that was the only change from the non beta
<Toggi3> Hello everyone.  Would anyone with experience in openvswitch be willing to help me troubleshoot why after following a guide, this guide http://blog.scottlowe.org/2012/08/17/installing-kvm-and-open-vswitch-on-ubuntu/ that I might not have network connectivity the instant I created the bridge?
<roothorick> ironbutt: let me know when you're sitting in unity2d with fglrx installed
<ironbutt> fine, I'll be abck in an hour. How do I get into unity2D when I don't have a log in screen?
<roothorick> ironbutt: disable autologin?
<ironbutt> simple asnwer is I can set up to get a log in screen but arawgawgagwag... oh, here's a question
<ironbutt> how do i check if unity2d is available before I do that
<roothorick> ironbutt: it should already be installed
<roothorick> ironbutt: worst case you can VT-switch and install it from CLI
<sampson623> Hi guys, I need a little help here...
<ironbutt> alright I'
<ironbutt> ll be back
<zimbra_user> how to use
<zimbra_user> lsof -i
<sampson623> So I'm using windows 8 and I tried to install ubuntu on it. I got to the boot screen and it asked if I wanted to use windows 8 or ubuntu
<sampson623> Of course I picked ubuntu and then it says I'm missing wubildr.mbr
<sampson623> How can I fix this?
<larst> hi
<logavanc> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<larst> i want to ask if it is good to use gnome shell with ubuntu 12.10
<ironbutt_> alright I'm back: first problem: there was zero option anywhere to change which interface I was using... my guess is unity2d isn't installed.
<ironbutt_> what's the command I need to install that?
<logavanc> larst, I use it.  Works good for me.
<k1l> larst: how should that be good or not good?
<roothorick> ironbutt: I haven't used standard ubuntu since 12.04 was first released but I distinctly remember a gear to click on while entering password
<larst> k1l,  I mean because of conflits with Unity
<k1l> sampson623: wubi is hard to support. i would recommmend to to a real install instead of wubi (and dont know how to fix wubi)
<ironbutt_> a gear you say
<ironbutt_> be right back
<larst> logavanc, will you continue to do it wikth 13.04?
<k1l> larst: the gnome-shell from the ubuntu repos doesnt have conflicts
<larst> with
<sampson623> k1l: can you supply me with a link to a real install?
<k1l> !install | sampson623
<ubottu> sampson623: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<roothorick> larst: if you're installing a fresh system I recommend using the GNOME remix version
<larst> k1l,  I use this PPA https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<KeyboardNotFound> How to check which java version i have installed?
<k1l> larst: then ask the PPA maintainers for support
<ironbutt__> back again, nope, no gear.
<logavanc> larst, Kinda... I grab the Ubuntu Gnome Remix distro.
<k1l> that is not officially from ubuntu
<larst> yes
<fotanus> Hi... I'm trying to compile empathy from source without succcess. What I did: apt-get source empathy; apt-get buld-deps empathy; cd <empathy-dir>; ./configure; make
<fotanus> I got Makefile:206: *** target pattern contains no `%'.  Stop.
<larst> k1l, it's better to install gnome-shell on the original ubuntu than to use the remix yes?
<fotanus> inside po dir
<agu10^> there is a bug when running chrome under ubuntu 12.04. It asks for my password every time i run it!
<k1l> larst: depends on what you want.
<fotanus> is this the right channel for my issue? I couldn't find empathy channel
<k1l> larst: if you use a PPA or a unsupported spinoff we cant support it here since we dont know what they changed
<datsmoida> roothorick - yeah for example i noticed that in iftop running the same program on my pc connected to broadband vs on a vps my pc seems to spike up to over 2.5Mb but my VPS never does
<fotanus> the Makefile in case anyone is wondering... http://pastebin.com/7mxSdQGD
<datsmoida> it only spikes up to like 1.3MB
<datsmoida> *Mb
<agu10^> there is a bug when running chrome under ubuntu 12.04. It asks for my password every time i run it!
<agu10^> "Unlock login keyring"
<k1l> agu10^: you have autologin to the desktop?
<ironbutt> hello
<agu10^> hi!
<ironbutt> Ok, I am back, there is zero gear icon on login.
<agu10^> k1l, yes
<k1l> agu10^: that is the cause.
<KeyboardNotFound> How to check which java version i have installed?
<agu10^> how do i disable it then?
<fotanus> KeyboardNotFound: java -version
<k1l> chrome wants to login to google (or smth else) and needs the passwords from the keyring from that (which doesnt get opend when its autologin)
<ironbutt> I would have thought it would have been java --version
<fotanus> it is one dash, not two
<KeyboardNotFound> fotanus: Thank you
<fotanus> java don't like standards, except by its own
 * ironbutt brains himself
<fotanus> np
<fotanus> anyone can point me out the right place to ask about empathy development?
<Rallias> Is there a program like netcat I can use to accept a TCP stream from multiple servers and dump it all into one file?
<roothorick> ironbutt: I have no idea, I guess they changed it AGAIN. Go back there and click on things until you get a session menu.
<ironbutt> There is nothing else to click on, I have clicked on everything visible.
<k1l> !alis | fotanus
<ubottu> fotanus: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ironbutt> I guess I'm just gonna sit here for a few minutes while I decide what to try next
<fotanus> ty
<roothorick> ironbutt: if you were running gnome remix I'd know exactly what to do and when, but unity is utterly toxic to me
<ironbutt> if I install remix, would that install a tonne of new stuff or just the gnome interface?
<jakey1> I have installed the lamp, how do I get the php working with my lamp
<jakey1> I have a php file but how do I get it to run from my browser
<ironbutt> p stands for php I think
<roothorick> ironbutt: I don't think you can convert a standard install to gnome remix... I think you have to start fresh
<ironbutt> I know I can do something like sudo apt-get install ubuntu-studio and it then installs ubuntu studio
<ironbutt> but unless I know the exact command, I can't exactly(geddit?) type it in.
<trism> roothorick: sure you can: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10#Upgrade
<roothorick> ironbutt: yeah but gnome remix has a different desktop setup, a different DM, changes a lot of stuff
<ironbutt> what's a DM
<ironbutt> dungeon master?
<k1l> why change to gnome-remix ?
<roothorick> ironbutt: desktop manager. Basically login system.
<roothorick> k1l: because unity is garbage next to gnome-shell
<k1l> roothorick: :/
<ironbutt> I don't think you can say that objectively
<ironbutt> anyway, I'm pretty sure I'm getting VESA drivers bein used but well, actually I'm not sure
<ironbutt> I think though
<roothorick> ironbutt: true. but in my subjective experience gnome-shell is better in every way
<ironbutt> are you using gnome 2 or gnome 3?
<roothorick> ironbutt: it's gnome 3. if you want to try it see trism's link
<ironbutt> I've already tried it
<ironbutt> with fedora
<roothorick> I tried fedora for a few days. The underlying OS just couldn't figure out my hardware.
<ironbutt> didn't really like it all that much. But hey, if we all liked the same interface THERE WOULD BE ONLY ONE
<roothorick> but you like *unity*?
<ironbutt> well I'm not completely sure, at the moment it seems like it does what I want it to do
<ironbutt> and it's fairly intuitive
<ironbutt> but I can't be sure considering the fact that I haven't got any decent drivers for my graphics card
<roothorick> okay, maybe it's improved since 12.04, but that kinda blows my mind
<MiningMarsh> ironbutt: just do sudo lspci -k and see if your video card is using a vesa driver.
<ironbutt> and everything is laaaggyyy
<ironbutt> MiningMarsh: will do
<roothorick> oh yeah forgot about lspci
<MiningMarsh> ironbutt: its a root tool, forgot to put sudo ><
<roothorick> MiningMarsh: lspci doesn't need root
<MiningMarsh> roothorick: on my machine its in sbin.
<ironbutt> WELL I DID IT AS ROOT ANYWAY
<roothorick> MiningMarsh: that's not standard 12.10...
<roothorick> ironbutt: under "VGA Controller" you should see "Kernel driver in use: fglrx" if you don't you've got problems
<k1l> no need to be root
<MiningMarsh> roothorick: I happen to be running gentoo, and just hopped on this cahnnel to see if I could randomly help someone. I am bored.
<k1l> and no need for sudo with lspci
<ironbutt> Kernel driver in use: radeon
<ironbutt> I would guess that it's using open source driver then... or at least
<roothorick> ironbutt: the opensource driver is still loaded
<ironbutt> or at elast trying to
<roothorick> ironbutt: 12.10, correct?
<ironbutt> that's because unity doesn't load when fglrx is installed
<ironbutt> yeah, 12.10
<ironbutt> although I heard they introduced the same issue into 12.04
<roothorick> ironbutt: do you have the AMD driver installed right now?
<roothorick> ironbutt: as in did the apt-get stuff?
<ironbutt> no, do you want me to install it? It's a bit of a waste of time.
<ironbutt> I've installed it via creating packages from the downlaoded linux driver
<roothorick> ironbutt: the only way you're getting 3D is with the proprietary driver. If you're THAT averse to it, have fun with your paradox.
<ironbutt> I've installed it via apt-get install fglrx
<ironbutt> and I've tried apt-get install fglrx-updates
<jakey1> how do you uninstal a program in command line
<ironbutt> I WANT THE PROPRIETARY DRIVER
<ironbutt> my interface just doesn't load when it's installed, so I need to know how to muck around with my interface or the backend to get it working.
<roothorick> ironbutt: so modprobe -l | grep fglrx shows the module?
<labcoattech> hi all, could someone please help me install Radeon drivers for HD 6770, I have installed Ubuntu 12.10 x64, plus Steam and can not not get CS Source to launch
<MiningMarsh> jakey1: sudo apt-get remove <package> (or sudo apt-get purge <package> if you want to remove its configuration files as well).
<ironbutt> no, because fglrx is not currently uninstalled, I had to uninstall it to get an interface
<jakey1> MiningMarsh, Ta
<roothorick> ironbutt: ffs install it again
<ironbutt> by interface I mean graphical user interface
<roothorick> ironbutt: do you have a second system?
<ironbutt> I do have a second system, you want me to irc in from that?
<roothorick> ironbutt: you probably should
<ironbutt> alright. Lemme get fuglyx installed
<labcoattech> I've tried selecting proprietary from Software sources / Additional Drivers but it didn't work
<ironbutt> fuglyrex
<roothorick> labcoattech: didn't work how?
<ironbutt> labcoattech: if i figure out my problems I'll try to help you with yours.
<alexi_> My problem is similar to ironbutt's. Had fglrx installed previously. Most recent update appears to have broken it. Hangs on boot and seems to exit with an error from dmesg. Have to remove fglrx to boot generic driver in order to have a gui to trouble shoot. dmesg pastebin: http://pastebin.com/zHEr3KxU
<innerpeas> g
<ironbutt> I'm guessing he got the "it didn't work" problem, where it doesnt work
<roothorick> wait a second
<labcoattech> CS Source tries to launch but then crashes with out any error messages
<k1l> ironbutt: headers installed?
<roothorick> alexi_: post your Xorg.0.log from when X crashes
<ironbutt> what headers?
<labcoattech> ironbutt: thanks
<k1l> and have you got a log from the flgrx install attempts?
<k1l> ironbutt: kernel headers
<roothorick> alexi_: and you don't need a GUI to troubleshoot. Ctrl+Alt+F1...6
<ironbutt> I don't know
<k1l> i m sure  they are needed for isntalling the drivers
<ironbutt> I'm just going to waste a bit of time attempting to install the drivers again
<ironbutt> kll, hold that thought, I'll be back in a little bit
<roothorick> k1l: wouldn't apt pull them in?
<k1l> roothorick: i think there was an issue/bug with it. so i would look out for that
<Styler2go> Guys, can you please help me fast?
<Styler2go> i want to convert a video using this command: ffmpeg -i "-PBWkNz-W6Y.mp4" -f mp3 -ab 192000 -vn "-PBWkNz-W6Y.mp3"
<Styler2go> but it thinks, the last "-PBWkNz-W6Y.mp3" is another property
<Styler2go> how can i stop him from thinking that?
<roothorick> Styler2go: put a -- before it?
<Styler2go> but it will save the file with a -- then, or?
<alexi_> roothorick yes, I am able to make a lot of use out of the ttys, but my knowledge isn't extensive enough to accomplish a whole lot of usefulness. the gui is useful for being able to google for similar issues. Although i do have elinks installed for tty use. I'll fetch a Xorg.0.log
<roothorick> Styler2go: -- is the standard "no more arguments past here" flag
<Styler2go> -- is not working either
<Styler2go> cd /var/www/apps/convert/ && ffmpeg -i "-PBWkNz-W6Y.mp4" -f mp3 -ab 192000 -vn "--PBWkNz-W6Y.mp3"
<Styler2go> you meqan this was?
<roothorick> Styler2go: no. -- "-PBWkNz-W6Y.mp3"
<jakey1> how do I get to my public hmtl in my lamp server
<jakey1> ?
<demonio> how can i connect with terminal to my wireless network?
<roothorick> alexi_: remember, the log needs to be from when it actually stuffed up
<Styler2go> still not working..
<ironbutt_> hello
<roothorick> Styler2go: dunno. Never used ffmpeg. You do know mp3 isn't a container, right?
<Styler2go> and?
<jakey1> how do I get to my public hmtl in my lamp server, anyone?
<Ice_Strike> Does Ubuntu work well on Intel Atom N270 CPU?
<Styler2go> the conversion is working fine
<Styler2go> just the new "-" is making trouble
<Ice_Strike> Processor speed 1.66GHz.  Intel Atom N270 CPU
<Ice_Strike> Only 1GB DDR2 RAM
<ironbutt_> I'm back, about to run fglrxinfo in the terminal inside of the broken interface
<roothorick> Ice_Strike: CPUs are very very standard, they're never the problem
<ironbutt_> X Error of failed request: BadRequest(invalid request code of no such operation)
<Styler2go> no idea for me?
<Styler2go> please :-/
<roothorick> ironbutt_: what does lspci -k show?
<Ice_Strike> Might install Ubuntu on Netbook (Intel Atom N270 CPU, 1GB DDR2 RAM)
<k1l> Ice_Strike: you can try ubuntu, i have it on my netbook, too. or xou go with lubuntu which is sort of lighter
<k1l> ironbutt_: you have the log from the installation of the fglrx?
<roothorick> Ice_Strike: boot from a live USB and check it out, make sure everything's working, graphics, wireless etc
<ironbutt_> driver modules: gone... it's not there anymore
#ubuntu 2013-02-17
<demonio> how works iwconfig command?
<ironbutt_> k1l, probably not
<Ice_Strike> roothorick Ah good idea
<alexi_> roothorick: yep. I'll need to reinstall fglrx and reboot in order to fetch the log. It will be a moment.
<k1l> ironbutt_: see in /var/log and then the apt log
<Styler2go> is there any char in ubuntu which aborts any "command" in the "" ?  in c# it would an @ before the string :D
<labcoattech> what's the best way to install radeon drivers in Ubuntu 12.10 x64
<roothorick> ironbutt_: so there's no "kernel driver in use" under "VGA compatible controller"?
<ironbutt_> and my interface has gone supr laggy
<Ice_Strike> Which do you recommend on Netbook -  Ubuntu 12.10 or  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ironbutt_> but no, it was there before... it said Kernel Driver Modules: radeon
<ironbutt_> now it's just... not there at all
<ironbutt_> nothing
<ironbutt_> skips to kernel modules
<roothorick> ironbutt_: what does "sudo modprobe fglrx" say?
<ironbutt_> I meant i tused to say kernle driver in use, now it skips and only shows kernel modules
<larst> should i remove Unity if i use gnome shell?
<ironbutt_> my interface is super laggy now, so you'll have to bear with me
<k1l> larst: no need for that
<ironbutt_> I'm getting 30 second delays
<larst> k1l, ok
<roothorick> ironbutt_: Ctrl+Alt+F1 and do your work there
<ironbutt_> yeah, I'll do that
<larst> Ice_Strike, use 12.10
<Styler2go> noone any further idea?
<ironbutt_> FATAL: Module fglrx not found
<ironbutt_> but I'm in a command shell
<roothorick> ironbutt_: that... is your problem. The module didn't get built for some reason
<k1l> ironbutt_: we need that log from the install attempt
<k1l> everything else is just guessing
<ironbutt_> alright, where is that... again
<roothorick> ironbutt_: work with k1l, he says there's a known issue they're troubleshooting
<ironbutt_> how do i open the apt log
<roothorick> ironbutt_: basically sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx, then
<k1l> "pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log"
<ironbutt_> by the way k1l, I don't know if this is relevent
<roothorick> k1l: actually that's even beter
<ironbutt_> this particular time, I installed the 13.2 beta drivers by creating deb packages from the .run file
<ironbutt_> then installing those .deb packages
<ironbutt_> I have used apt-get install fglrx yesterday
<Styler2go> should u ask on superuser maybe?
<ironbutt_> just thought I'd give you that piece of information in case it was significant
<k1l> ironbutt_: yes i would have tried the official ubuntu one. this that is what is supported from ubuntu
<ironbutt_> I have tried that, I get the same issue
<ironbutt_> be right back
<roothorick> I need a 3.7 kernel due to a fix in nouveau, what's the best way to upgrade? (12.10)
<ironbutt_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1667270/
<Elysium> I have no sound on ubuntu, it has worked but now in Sound in System settings there's no devices. Any ideas?
<Elysium> 12.10
<Elysium> Sound blaster xfi
<ironbutt_> TUTUNTUUM
<Styler2go> please guys.. it is important for me... is there a way to escape a -  in a command line ? so that its NOT an arg?
<countd> Styler2go: prefix - with --
<Styler2go> it is not working
<countd> Styler2go: example?
<qin> Styler2go: #bash channel?
<Styler2go> ffmpeg -i '-PBWkNz-W6Y.mp4' -f mp3 -ab 192000 -vn --'-PBWkNz-W6Y.mp3'
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jftsang> Hi, I'm on 12.04, using Xubuntu. My mouse's left-click doesn't seem to be working at all. I'm using a new mouse as well so it looks like a software problem. The mouse's other functions are working just fine. Anyone know how to fix it?
<countd> Styler2go: lose the single quotes, you don't need them and put spaces between -- and - ?
<k1l> ironbutt_: purge the fglrx and install the one from the repos. and show the log of that attempt (the lines you see in the terminal) to a pastebinit please
<countd> Styler2go: eg: ffmpeg -i -- -PBWkNz-W6Y.mp4 -f mp3 -ab 192000 -vn -- -PBWkNz-W6Y.mp3
<Styler2go> without the '?
<countd> Styler2go: why do you need them?
<Styler2go> i am just askign
<Styler2go> ffmpeg -i -- -PBWkNz-W6Y.mp4 -f mp3 -ab 192000 -vn -- -PBWkNz-W6Y.mp3
<Styler2go> yes?
<countd> Styler2go: give it a try - no promises ;)
<Styler2go> it tells me --: no such file or dir
<qin> Styler2go: where did you get this ffmpeg command from and what is "--" for?
<qin> Styler2go: just suspect you want to strip audio from video, right?
<Styler2go> for escaping the - on the beginning of the output file name
<elAhmo> Hey guys, I have a short question. Is is possible to revert back a file overwritten by the "make" command?
<elAhmo> I made a stupid mistake by not investigating how will it work, and it reverted one of my ini files to default, I had a month of work there and that is now gone :(
<elAhmo> There were no writes to the file system after that
<Styler2go> ok i got the solution in #basg
<Styler2go> #bash
<countd> Styler2go: hmm, seems that it's only for bash built-in commands :(
<Styler2go> ffmpeg -i -PBWkNz-W6Y.mp4 -f mp3 -ab 192000 -vn -- -PBWkNz-W6Y.mp3
<qin> Styler2go: either "\" or literal quote '', but #bash people would set you better and explain "--" use
<ironbutt_> k1l line 67 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/1667270/ shows one of my attempts at installing fglrx
<k1l> ironbutt_: yes, that didnt show the info i thought it would show.
<ironbutt_> ok, I'll do it again (sigh, I guess I'm doing this to hopefully help others who come in the future).
<k1l> i cant hold your hand anymore on this. make sure when you install it (rad the lines that show when you make a sudo apt-get install fglrx) show no errors, like missing headers or smth
<ironbutt_> ok fglrx has been uninstalled and purged, rebooting
<Deas> how do you print something thu terminal on linux/ubunut?
<Bray90820> kinda off topic but i don't know where else to ask
<k1l> !ot | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bray90820> i was going to ask what a good place is to ask about general linux distros
<ironbutt_> I'm going to install fglrx using this command: sudo apt-get install fglrx (I will not be using updates).
<k1l> Bray90820: ##linux
<Bray90820> alright
<jrib> Deas: you can use lp or lpr
<k1l> ironbutt_: yes
<k1l> ironbutt_: and which video card do you have?
<Bray90820> thank you
<ironbutt_> AMD HD 7970
<ironbutt_> I think this issue affects ALL 7000 series though
<ironbutt_> paste.ubuntu.com/1667444/ that's the results from the install. Do you want me to reboot before pastebinit the apt logfile or pastebinit the log file now?
<ironbutt_> that's simply a copy paste from my command prompt
<asciiker> hello
<asciiker> anyone having opera freezing issues on 12.10 ?
<uMinded> My wired networking died. I can get an IP but can not ping ANYTHING. I can use the internet on winxp in virtualbox though in bridge mode so I know its a ubuntu userspace issue
<Bray90820> do you know of a different linux channel i can't speak in there for some reason
<k1l> ironbutt_: Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the
<k1l> that is what i meant in the first place
<ironbutt_> since the what
<demonio> hey
<ironbutt_> I don't know what that means by the way
<demonio> nobody?
<k1l> ironbutt_: install the kernel headers
<usr13> !register | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<skyler> Hello! I'm having some problems updating 6.06 to 8.04
<ironbutt_> should i uninstall fgrlx first?
<usr13> Bray90820: What exactly do you need?
<Bray90820> i was wondering if there was a linux distro that was just a cd ri[er
<skyler> I can't get the prereqs for some reason? Anyone know what's wrong?
<usr13> skyler: From CD?
<Bray90820> ripper
<skyler> No, update manager
<usr13> skyler: 8.04?   Try 12.04.
<skyler> I'm not going to install 12.04 on a thinkpad T40 lo
<alexi> roothorick: I got logs and logs and logs. xorg.0.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1667292 - Xorg.failsafe.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1667300 - dmsg : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1667304 - dpkg : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1667346 - lspci -k output :http://paste.ubuntu.com/1667360 - installation output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1667470
<Bray90820> like a live distro or something
<skyler> Will it run okay? I'd imagine there will be performance issues
<k1l> ironbutt_: install "linux-headers-generic"
<k1l> alexi: same for you ^
<usr13> skyler: 8.04 is long since reaced End Of Life.
<ironbutt_> should i uninstall fglrx first?
<usr13> skyler: Try lubuntu 12.04
<skyler> I know, but I can only update to 8.04 from the update manager
<usr13> Bray90820: What channel did you try?
<ironbutt_> I guess the safest bet is to do so
<Bray90820> i tried #linux but i couldn't talk
<k1l> ironbutt_: yep is ok
<Gnea> skyler: you could try to at least boot a livecd... maybe lubuntu or xubuntu might be a bit lighter
<usr13> Bray90820: Register your Nick
<skyler> I don't have any CDs, which is why I am updating through the software update manager
<usr13> Bray90820: Or register A nick.
<Left_Turn> how can i get my program to open a file i the terminal.. this isnt working.. Program /Home/Documents/Tutorial/file
<uMinded> anybody know how to recycle eth0?
<k1l> Bray90820: ##linux (with 2 #)
<gamatos> kanenas ellinas;
<ironbutt_> installing linux-headers-generic
<usr13> Left_Turn: You're going to have to describe your situation in more detail.
<Gnea> skyler: ah, well just don't let gnome get fully replaced and you should be fine
<yourimym1> hello there , is there unofficial room for ubuntu help plz ??
<ironbutt_> do you want a pastebin of the command line of that?
<alexi> k1l: it is already installed
<Bray90820> yea that;s what i dis sorry for teh confusion
<Gnea> skyler: unity will eat resources
<skyler> Gnea: how do I update though?
<TheSwede> okay guys here is my problem. I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 onto a NTFS partition on my hard drive but whenever I boot into the ubuntu CD and try to install it does not recognize my hard drive but in windows it appears fine. Any reccommendation?
<skyler> Without a CD that is
<Bray90820> i could register my nick but i'm just lazy :P
<usr13> Left_Turn: For one, /Home/Documents/ is not a valid path.
<Gnea> skyler: just go to 8.10, 9.04, 9.10... until you get to 12.04
<k1l> ironbutt_: remove, install headers, install fglrx. then show the output please
<k1l> alexi: ok, then i dont know right now
<ironbutt_> ok
<skyler> But I'm getting an error on installing 8.04 from the update manager, is there any other way to do it?
<usr13> Left_Turn: (I think you made a Left Turn when you should have made a Right Turn.
<bernardo> Hi everyone! I have laptop with nvidia geforce 650m and, even after installing bumblebee, I still cannot make it work with dual monitor. Any ideas? I've been looking for it on forums for days!
<Gnea> skyler: I'm sorry, I didn't catch what the error was
<Left_Turn> ok in the home folder i have a program called valgrind... and i need it to open a file in my Tutorial folder... i have tried.. valgrind /Home/Documents/Tutorial/my_file
<MK`> TheSwede: you can't install it on an ntfs partition.
<Left_Turn> :p
<k1l> skyler: which error?
<feigningsleep> Hello, all.
<skyler> let me do it again to tell you it exactly, but it has something to do with fetching prereqs
<Gnea> skyler: okay
<k1l> TheSwede: you cant install into ntfs.
<Left_Turn> usr whats valid?
<Gnea> !twinview | bernardo
<ubottu> bernardo: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<usr13> Left_Turn: If that is the exact command you gave, I can only repeat myself, "/Home/Documents/Tutorial/ is not a valid path.
<yourimym1>  hello there , is there unofficial room for ubuntu help plz ??
<ironbutt_> paste.ubuntu.com/1667528/
<Left_Turn> how can i type it out to be valid?
<skyler> "Getting upgrade prerequisites failed" "The system was unable to get the prerequisites for th upgrade"
<feigningsleep> I'm trying to dual-boot Pangolin on OS X Lion, and when I boot into it from the disk, a command line (presumably autoconfig) comes up and does nothing for at least six hours.
<alexi> k1l: the two things I am most concerned by and least able to track down any further is that irq 47 shuts down in dmesg, and the link errors in the installation log. Neither happened until the most recent fglrx update.
<usr13> Left_Turn: Now if you can *really* show us the actual command, we might be able to help.
<bernardo> ubottu: The thing is that nvidia-settings is not working properlly. Other people seem to be having a lot of problems with this specific video card :/
<skyler> wat do
<Gnea> yourimym1: well you're in the official help channel (they're not called rooms here), which would be better than unofficial help
<Left_Turn> thats my command i dont know any other way:(
<ironbutt_> this is a paste from when I first installed fglrx via apt-get install recently (exactly the same as the last pastebin I sent), but it also includes the rest of the command prompt contents
<Gnea> bernardo: what version of the nvidia driver did you install?
<bernardo> 310
<bernardo> Gnea: 310
<usr13> Left_Turn: valgrind /home/user/Documents/this/is/just/an/example
<Gnea> bernardo: tried 304?
<skyler> No ideas?
<bernardo> I've tried with other versions
<ironbutt_> so new stuff starts at line 40
<Left_Turn> oh
<usr13> Left_Turn: Hint:  The Tab Key is your friend.
<bernardo> Gnea: Yes I did
<Left_Turn> i didnt see user in the path
<Left_Turn> ok let me see
<k1l> ironbutt_: i dont know which command is in which order now. but make sure that the last fglrx install doesnt show"Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the"
<yourimym1> gnea: 1st i have no cd rom drive , i want to boot ubuntu from usb stick to merge some partion to my ubuntu drive , so .. how can i get help
<Gnea> skyler: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get update     any errors there?
<alexi> k1l: looks like ironbutt is also getting this line on installation "update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf because link group x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf is broken"
<ironbutt_> that's a complete copy paste of my ENTIRE terminal window
<bernardo> Gnea: I'm having to run nvidia-settings with optirun for it to open. But even when it opens it doesn't detect the my main display resolution nor the monitor I have connected to the laptop
<Gnea> !usb | yourimym1
<ubottu> yourimym1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ironbutt_> so theyre in the order theyre in
<MK`> I just installed ubuntu 64-bit but I'm getting a lot of issues. Can I install it a new 32-bit replacing the 64-bit one, but leave my /home directory (on a separate partition) alone?
<skyler> Yeah, it fails to fetch 2 repos, I assume because 6.06 is long since EOL
<ironbutt_> line 133
<labcoattech> hi all
<k1l> ironbutt_: "uname -a" please
<ironbutt_> it shows that
<Gnea> bernardo: what version of ubuntu?
<bernardo> Gnea: 12.10
<Gnea> skyler: you're on 6.06?
<skyler> Yeah, trying to update to 8.04
<skyler> via the software upgrade thing
<labcoattech> managed to install radeon drivers from ati site, beta drivers and it works with CS Source
<usr13> Left_Turn: You can do ~/Documents/Path/To/my_file
<Gnea> bernardo: have you gone through this yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors
<Gnea> bernardo: it's a little old, but might still be applicable
<ironbutt_> results of uname -a: Linux ironsoul-desktop 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:31:23 UTC 20 12 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<agu10^> virtualbox doesn't hide the ubuntu desktop when in seamless mode. yet another bug
<ironbutt_> I haven't rebooted yet by the way
<Gnea> skyler: oh, okay... I misunderstood... thought you were already on 8.04 lol... one sec
<skyler> nope, and okay
<usr13> Left_Turn: ~/  will start you off in your /home/Left_Turn (home directory).
<skyler> I've googled around and I haven't really found anything
<k1l> ironbutt_: is there a reason you are not on the latest kernel?
<yourimym1> http://pastebin.com/SVN52sdb
<skyler> I'm on i386 if that makes any difference
<bernardo> Gnea: Yes, but I cannot open nvidia-settings in a regular way. I've been using ubuntu with dual screen on laptops with nvidia video cards since 3 years ago and it's the first time this is happening :/
<ironbutt_> yeah probably, I ran a PPA yesterday by some guy that does some stuff, including but probably not limited to downgrading Xorg server from 1.13 to 1.12
<ironbutt_> likely is it also downgraded the kernel
<Gnea> skyler: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Gnea> skyler: follow that, should get you through it
<k1l> ironbutt_: ok. than its no wonder that there is no kernel header for it
<Gnea> bernardo: even with sudo?
<skyler> Gnea: thank you very much! I will report back with success or failure
<Gnea> skyler: cheers
<ironbutt_> you don't want me to reinstall ubuntu do you?
<ironbutt_> because even on the latest stuff I had this issue, that's why I ran that PPA in the first place
<k1l> ironbutt_: wait
<jake_> Anyone here ever got the software from playon.tv to run in Ubuntu ?
<bernardo> Gnea: Even with sudo... The only way to run nvidia-settings is with "optirun nvidia-settings -c :8" and it still doesn't run right
<usr13> Left_Turn: So,  /home/Left_Turn/Documents/Home/Tutorial/my_file  is the same as ~/Documents/Home/Tutorial/my_file
<k1l> ironbutt_: try that "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.5.0-17"
<Gnea> bernardo: okay.  try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081829
<Gnea> bernardo: I gotta go afk for a bit
<Left_Turn> ok thnx usr13
<MK`> Urg, when I boot it sends me to tty1
<usr13> Left_Turn: Are you catching on yet?  (Get it?)
<bernardo> Gnea: I'll try. Thanks :)
<MK`> I really need help, please. When it drops me in there, how can I start x and etc.?
<Left_Turn> yes im am.. the program i think is faulty but im understanding
<ironbutt_> I'm gonna go uninstall fglrx and purge it andwhat not, then I'm going to reboot, then I'll run that command you said
<k1l> ironbutt_: or linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic
<usr13> Left_Turn: And don't forget, the Tab Key is your friend.
<jake_> playon.tv software running in ubuntu ?
<k1l> ironbutt_: no
<Left_Turn> i wont:)
<k1l> ironbutt_: do it now
<Gnea> bernardo: also, http://osadvices.com/how-to-set-up-nvidia-dual-monitors-in-linux-ubuntu/
<ironbutt_> ok
<k1l> ironbutt_: if you isntall the kernel headers and let dkms build  fglrx module all is sorted out
<usr13> MK`: lightdm
<bernardo> Gnea: Thanks, but I don't even have a xorg.conf
<Hyperbyte> Everytime I install Ubuntu 12.10 on my laptop it errors after copying all files, during "Installing system".  The installer just says it's an unrecoverable error, without giving details.  It does offer to drop me to a desktop.  Does anyone have any ideas why?
<MK`> hm, lightdm is failing to run.
<ironbutt_> alright that downloaded another 12MB or so
<ironbutt_> 11.2MB to be closer
<ironbutt_> any more commands I need to run?
<yourimym1> i've the ubuntu iso and usb stick , cant download usb creator , and need simple insturction to make usb bootable device and live CD plz
<usr13> MK`: And what is the nature of that failure?
<k1l> ironbutt_: reinstall fglrx
<usr13> MK`: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<k1l> ironbutt_: make sure its not stating the missing sources like before
<Kentrel> Is it possible to create a bash array that contains a series of folders?
<ironbutt_> ok
<Kentrel> So I can then pass it to rsync
<Hyperbyte> Browsing around on the filesystem it actually looks like it failed making initramfs or installing grub...
<MK`> When I run lightdm in test mode it says "Failed to get D-Bus connection"; when I run as sudo, "Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriate permissions?"
<MK`> end of the xorg log is "Server terminated successfully (0)".
<MK`> "open ACPI failed" is in there, hm.
<ironbutt_> I'm getting what looks like different
<usr13> MK`: Was it booting your GUI before?
<ironbutt_> building initial module
<ironbutt_> depmod....
<k1l> ironbutt_: if you are unsure show a pastebinit
<Left_Turn> any ideas what command i can use to install this.. libc6-dbg
<MK`> It booted once, then I installed a new display driver that steam had recommended... I guess that caused the issue.
<usr13> MK`: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MK`> ok, done
<usr13> MK`: Try again.
<MK`> Still the same error when running lightdm
<MK`> I'll reboot
<usr13> MK`: reboot
<yourimym1>  i've the ubuntu iso and usb stick , cant download usb creator , and need simple insturction to make usb bootable device and live CD plz
<ironbutt_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1667651/
<ironbutt_> obviously different
<Left_Turn> my terminal told me: the package you need to install on Debian, Ubuntu is called: libc6-dbg ...im lost .. any ideas?
<k1l> ironbutt_: looks good
<k1l> ironbutt_: rebbot
<ironbutt_> I'm terrified
<ironbutt_> linux is terrifying
<bernardo> Hey guys, does anyone have any idea on how to make my ubuntu 12.10 work with dual screen? I have a geforce 650m, which only works with bumblebee, but the nvidia-settings is not working as it should and I don't even have a xorg.conf
<skyler> Okay I am back, I have reached a snag
<Tex_Nick> i'm currently booted into win xp, could someone please tell me if there is a lightscribe app in ubuntu "software center" for 12.10 ?
<MK`> same thing usr13 :(
<ironbutt_> ok, rebooted, got a mouse, bckground....... there's unity.... looking good so far
<k1l> Tex_Nick: packages.ubuntu.com could help
<skyler> Who was helping me before?
<skyler> Gnea, it was gnea
<Gnea> bernardo: you make an xorg.conf and put it in /etc/X11/, then the system sees that it's there and uses that next time X starts
<yourimym1> hi is this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<yourimym1> conatain also live usb ?
<Gnea> yourimym1: yes
<Gnea> skyler: yes
<yourimym1> thx
<skyler> so gnea, when I do sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<skyler> It asks me if I am root
<ironbutt_> fglrxinfo is showing some promising information...
<skyler> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the ubuntu-desktop package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<skyler> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<Tex_Nick> k1l : yeah thanks i'll have a look there :-)
<ironbutt_> lspci -k is showing that I'm using  a Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<Gnea> skyler: why did you need to run that command?
<skyler> any ideas?
<skyler> to update
<k1l> ironbutt_: im pretty sure its running the fglrx now
<skyler> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Dapper
<ironbutt_> can I cheer now?
<ironbutt_> I should write this down into  a document
<bernardo> Gnea: I thought you were gone :) Should I type something in it?
<Gnea> skyler: and you ran the upgrade and it worked just fine beforehand?
<k1l> ironbutt_: i would recommend you now to sort that ppa and other kernel issue since that could make some problems too in future.
<Gnea> bernardo: I'm back for a few mins :)
<Gnea> well, about 5 secs.. then back again (cooking dinner)
<MK`> usr13 ? :(
<skyler> No, I have not
<k1l> ironbutt_: just keep in mind to have the kernel headers for the kernel you use. thats it
<subcool> help please- im not sure how to google this. Something happen to my Chrome Browser. chromium. - When ever i open it, it doesnt load any page, google, facebook. when i re-enter the address and press enter, it pops up with a download option. To download something from that page... even if there is nothing there.
<subcool> its an odd error
<bernardo> Gnea: hahaha, I created the file. I'll restart and see if it works. I'll be back in a minute
<ironbutt_> yeah, I'll try to remember that
<alexi> k1l: Is the issue you are helping ironbutt resolve a 12.10 issue. A lot of his outputs from before were similar to mine but I am on 12.04 and 32 bit architecture. The symptoms we are having were slightly different however, but if you could tell me where ironbutts root issue was I may have a better starting point for looking into my own problem?
<yourimym1> i need help to take some space from partion and add it to my system partion , with fast way and safe way
<k1l> alexi: in his case it was missing kernel headers that stopped the fglrx install from building the module
<Gnea> skyler: okay, make sure that you follow each step BEFORE you try to upgrade ubuntu-desktop. if you do that step out-of-order, it will probably not work, which is probably why you're getting that error message.
<ironbutt_> alexi, are yo running an ati graphics card and upon attempting to install the amd proprietary fgrlx driver you end up with a unity that doesn't load properly?
<skyler> yes, I have done all of the steps
 * ironbutt_ cheers while he's got the chance
<Gnea> skyler: you could also just type: sudo -i  and execute commands without prepending sudo
<skyler> I already have haha, sudo su
<bernardo> Gnea: Didn't work :(
<Gnea> well sudo su is bad, sudo -i is more correct
<skyler> well I will just work on this later
<Gnea> bernardo: hm. :/
<DrGrov> Hi. Running 12.04 and wanting to know how I can remove all files that Enna, the media player based of EFL foundation, has installed for me.
<alexi> ironbutt: I have a amd R6770 that was working properly until the most recent update of fglrx from the 12.04 repos. It will no longer boot further than the bootsplash with fgrlx installed.
<ga_sk8er> i just installed ubuntu. ive installed it before on another pc. this time some of the buttons on the screen dont appear. like to click "ok" or "cancel" its just a white bar for each ...luckily i  have a good memory which is which
<skyler> Do you all think 12.10 would work okay on a thinkpad t40 if I stay away from unity?
<bernardo> Gnea: nvidia-settings still only runs with optirun, shows 800x600 as my resolution, even though I do have 1080p right now, and it doesn't detect the other monitor
<Gnea> bernardo: I'm not sure what optirun is
<alexi> k1l I currently have both the generic and the generic-pae headers installed for my current kernel. Do you think this is problematic? Or is it ok to have both?
<ironbutt_> solution is likely similar: find out linux kernel, install kernel headers, reinstall fuglerex
<k1l> alexi: as long as dkms builds the module it is no problem
<DrGrov> Can I do a sudo apt-get --purge on the dependencies Enna installed for me? I got it from the extras repos of 12.04.
<agu10^> why install kernel headers?
<Gnea> bernardo: OIC, you have an optimus-based nvidia card...
<k1l> agu10^: dkms needs it
<bernardo> Gnea: It's an option from bumblebee package I guess... It's to run stuff using acceleration
<bernardo> Gnea: That's right!
<ga_sk8er> im doing my update manager right now & theres 338 updates sao im hoping 1 of my updates has something to do with the video so i can see what im clicking on
<alexi> ironbutt: headers are already installed due to I often compile from source for other uses, which is where my issue differed from your own. it is a conundrum.
<agu10^> shouldn't all software that needs them, install them itself?
<Gnea> bernardo: is it a laptop?
<bernardo> Gnea: Yes, an asus
<Gnea> bernardo: what's the model #?
<bernardo> Gnea: N56V
<ironbutt_> alright, my brain is exausted from that. I'll sort out the kernel issue another day. also my Xorg server is 1.12.4 and not the current version which is 1.13. I'll sort that out another day as well
<ironbutt_> thanks a lot k1l, I appreciate it.
<MK`> I just installed ubuntu 64-bit but I'm getting a lot of issues. Can I install it a new 32-bit replacing the 64-bit one, but leave my /home directory (on a separate partition) alone?..
<k1l> ironbutt_: ppa-purge will help you on that
<alexi> k1l: I suspect my issue is behind the scenes the module is not being built properly. I get some errors from install that concern me regarding broken links for kernel module .so files.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1667470/ - looking at this do you think maybe something on my kernel is corrupted?
<ironbutt_> what's the command to find out what linux kernel you have?
<MiningMarsh> MK`: that should work fine.
<MK`> ok, I'll do that
<ironbutt_> I think I'll need that in the future
<alexi> ironbutt uname -a
<MK`> I was hoping 12.04.2 64-bit would, perhaps, work. No such luck :(
<sp3ck> subcool, check prv man
<ironbutt_> thanks
<yourimym1> howdy , i need a guide to use live usb stick to manage my partion on hard disk and resizing it
<MiningMarsh> yourimym1: if you use the latest gparted standalone iso for the live cd/usb the gui is pretty straightforward.
<ironbutt_> yourimym1 this might be helpful http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<yourimym1> what is gparted size ., and is it a GUI ?
<MiningMarsh> gparted is a partitioning GUI
<MiningMarsh> its very easy to use.
<MK`> what do I need to replace when reinstalling then? Just /? What about /usr, /var, etc?
<MiningMarsh> MK`: I would just nuke everything but your /home and reinstall.
<MiningMarsh> maybe save your /etc too
<MK`> ok
<MK`> I have them all on separate partitions. I'll leave /tmp I guess.
<alexi> k1l: originally I suspected this issue was my grub config contained settings to load uvesafb at startup and it would throw an error that it was unable to switch modes, but returning the configuration to default did not resolve this issue.
<k1l_> yourimym1: just mak a live ubuntu usb stick. use usb-creator for example
<MiningMarsh> MK`: you have /tmp on a seperate partition?
<k1l_> yourimym1: or dd the image onto the usb-stick
<MK`> yeah, I was testing out how it would perform.
<yourimym1> i've done this alreaady
<ironbutt_> unless you don't know the basics of partitioning
<ironbutt_> then it's impoosible to use
<ga_sk8er> ifu  go to the usb site where u  download the disc, theres a usb  file to download as well
<yourimym1> k1l i've done this already
<MiningMarsh> MK`: It seems like it would almost be faster to mount /tmp as a tmpfs, then convert that tmp partiiton to swap
<ga_sk8er> *web site....not usb site
<k1l_> yourimym1: and where is the issue?
<MiningMarsh> and then just let the tmpfs swap out if it needs to
<bernardo> Gnea: This is a hard one, right?! :)
<MK`> right now I will focus on getting ubuntu to actually boot :P
<KeyboardNotFound> who is securiest irc client ?
<yourimym1> i want to resize a partion and make it smaller and take that free space to my ubuntu partion without loseng ddata
<MiningMarsh> yourimym1: just boot the usb with the gparted image. The GUI is simple.
<MK`> yourimym1: back up your data.
<k1l_> yourimym1: resizing is always risky. there is no gaurantee that nothing will go wrong.
<MK`> A friend of mine just had a resizing go wrong the other day, lost everything on his partition
<k1l_> yourimym1: if you want to resize a win partition i would recommend to use the own windows tools. after that resize the ubuntu partition from the live usb with gparted
<ironbutt_> hey, anyone know how to fix the "cannot send to channel" issue?
<yourimym1> i've messed the last time and lost data , so i need clear instruction if you may plz
<k1l_> ironbutt_: on which channel?
<ironbutt_> this one
<ironbutt_> someone else can't send messages to the channel
<PatrickDickey> yourimym1: what is on the partition that you want to make smaller? Windows or Linux?
<MiningMarsh> ironbutt_: I don't think you can. I usually get that when I my connection cuts out.
<k1l_> ironbutt_: then he is banned
<ReAzem> yourimym1, use gparted
<ironbutt_> I got it earlier too though
<ironbutt_> leaving and rejoining the channel did the trick
<yourimym1> none normal partion contain movies
<k1l_> ironbutt_: he should talk about that in #ubuntu-ops
<yourimym1> use gparted under ubuntu ?
<ReAzem> yourimym1, yes
<ironbutt_> alrighty, thanks
<PatrickDickey> yourimym1: is it formatted as a linux (ext) partition or windows (ntfs)?
<aartist> Which software can can read lilypond music and convert into midi/music?
<yourimym1> my ubuntu on ext4 and the other one is ntfs
<PatrickDickey> yourimym1: do you have a Windows installation that uses that partition?
<yourimym1> aha
<MiningMarsh> aartist: give mplayer/mencoder a shot. I haven't seen a music format yet it can't handle.
<yourimym1> but after installing windows along side it made ext4 one
<PatrickDickey> So, you're dual-booting then yourimym1?
<Gnea> bernardo: can you use pastebin to paste the output of this command?  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep nvidia
<bernardo> Gnea: ii  nvidia-settings-313                       313.18-0ubuntu1~xedgers~quantal1                                            amd64        Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<ironbutt_> alright, so I ppa purged the ppa
<ironbutt_> did a sudo apt-get update
<Gnea> bernardo: that's it?
<ironbutt_> then a sudo apt-get upgrade
<ironbutt_> and it's saying, the following packages have been kept back: linux-image-generic
<yourimym1> PatrickDickey:  yes
<ironbutt_> which I'm guessing is the thing I want
<bernardo> Gnea: Yes, that's it,
<bernardo> bernardo@bernardo-N56VZ:~$ dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep nvidia
<bernardo> ii  nvidia-settings-313                       313.18-0ubuntu1~xedgers~quantal1                                            amd64        Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<bernardo> bernardo@bernardo-N56VZ:~$
<Gnea> bernardo: okay, what about: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep bumblebee
<aartist> MiningMarsh: May be I am not aware, but what I have is in File.ly format and it is a simple text file. How do I pass the filename, which option I should give to mplayer ?
<PatrickDickey> yourimym1: Then you want to boot into Windows, defrag the partition, since it's NTFS, and use the Computer Management to resize it. That should guarantee you won't lose your data.
<bernardo> Gnea: ii  bumblebee                                 3.0.1-3~quantalppa2                                                         amd64        nVidia Optimus support
<ironbutt_> oh well, this will bite me in the arse in the future, but I'm just going to leave the old kernel there
<MiningMarsh>  aartist: mplayer auto-detects the file format usually. If it can't read it, then I guess it can't handle it.
<Gnea> bernardo: okay, try installing bumblebee-nvidia
<bernardo> Gnea: On the way
<Gnea> bernardo: btw, reading this: http://www.bumblebee-project.org/install.html#Ubuntu
<Gnea> bernardo: afk
<ironbutt_> cya, I need a break from irc
<yourimym1> PatrickDickey: should i defrag is it a must ?
<bernardo> Gnea: I followed this link before and had everything installed at some point. I have removed everything and reinstalled a couple times. Hope this time it works!
<MiningMarsh> yourimym1: try and resize it without defragging, and if windows says it can't, then yes, you must defrag.
<PatrickDickey> yourimym1: It makes sure that you don't have any pieces of a file in the space you're taking away.
<yourimym1> have i said my ubuntu on ext4 partion ?
<Kolusion> Hi all.
<yourimym1> patrickdaydickey: how is that ?
 * Prokurent  
<anatil> heey
<yourimym1> by takeing free space only u mean ?
<Prokurent> so guize...
<Prokurent> i just started using awesomewm
<Prokurent> having some troubles getting around
<MiningMarsh> yourimym1: the end of your partition is going to dissapear when you resize. Defragging puts all teh files at teh beggining of the partition so they won't be at the end when you remove the end by resizing it.
<PatrickDickey> When you save files, it puts them wherever it can find space. So, you want to defrag to make sure that it didn't put a piece in the portion that you're taking away from Windows.
<holstein> Prokurent: http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/FAQ is what i would refer to
<Prokurent> okay
<Prokurent> just what i was looking for
<Kolusion> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04 from Ubuntu 10.04 and installed GNOME 3. I am using GDM as my display manager and having a minor issue with it where names that arn't suppose to be showing on the greeter screen, are showing. Does anyone know how I can users on the greeter screen?
<Prokurent> but first...
<Kolusion> *hide users
<PatrickDickey> yourimym1: Defrag will arrange all of the pieces and put the free space at the end (which is what you need for resizing).
<yourimym1> MiningMarsh: would that opreation be fast ?
<savagecroc> i need to do something like    sudo chown {current_logged_in_user} /path/to/file    how can i get the name of the current logged in user?
<ga_sk8er> ok i have all my updates installed now & im still getting same issue......some of the buttons & things on my steam arent appearing & i  gotta guess what they are....cna it be that i  didnt install a video card adapter & going with the default?
<MiningMarsh> yourimym1: depends. If the files are already near the beggining then yes, it could be fast. But it could also be stupidly slow.
<PatrickDickey> savagecroc: If you open a terminal, it should show you. You'll see something like savagecroc@localhost
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1667949/
<ga_sk8er> the whole reason i installed linux today is to try the steam on linux & i cant get it to let me view everything just right
<yourimym1> take from /dev/sda7 to sd8
<holstein> !ati | ga_sk8er
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<savagecroc> PatrickDickey: I'm writing scripts.. i need a command to get it
<holstein> ga_sk8er: it wont hurt to take some time and look for different drivers and try them
<yourimym1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1667964/
<aartist> MiningMarsh: Usual music is in some sort of binary format.. This is in text format, and you need to convert that into tones.
<ga_sk8er> im running a hard drive on my mom's pc so im not really sure what video card she has
<PatrickDickey> ga_sk8er: What video card do you have? I know ATI is releasing a beta version that they fixed for steam on Ubuntu.
<yourimym1> or suppose i use hiren boot app
<holstein> ga_sk8er: the link i gave should show you how to search for what device you have, and what drivers are available
<PatrickDickey> ga_sk8er: open a terminal, and type in sudo lspci | grep VGA and it will tell you.
<bernardo> Gnea: I'll reboot, hang on
<Kolusion> Switch to root, then type 'rm -rf /' to see an easter egg left by the developers of bash. Its quite funny.
<PatrickDickey> Don't do it. Unless you want to spend the rest of the night fixing your system.
<k1l_> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ga_sk8er> im seeing 2 video cards but im not sure which is the card im plugged into
<savagecroc> PatrickDickey: sudo echo $LOGNAME does the trick
<PatrickDickey> savagecroc: Glad to hear you found it. I'll have to remember that.
<bernardo> Gnea: Still doesn't work :/
<Left_Turn> usr13: i seem to be up and running now.. thnx for the help
<savagecroc> PatrickDickey: yeah they have whoami, logname, $SUDO_USER, USER and $LOGNAME
<PatrickDickey> ga_sk8er: Paste the results into a pastebin, and we might be able to help you.
<ga_sk8er> Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)
<ga_sk8er> compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<ga_sk8er> the 1st one is compatible controller: also...i dodnt highlight that part when i copied
<PatrickDickey> ga_sk8er: You have an ATI Radeon 9200. It's not supported on the newest drivers from ATI.
<ga_sk8er> im trying to figure out which of the 2 the monitor is hooked into
<scooty_puff> has anyone here done a dist downgrade before?
<k1l_> scooty_puff: that is not a real good idea
<savagecroc> PatrickDickey: logname is the only guaranteed one regardless of sudo
<PatrickDickey> ga_sk8er: You could open up Displays (System Settings) and see which one it's connected to that way. The card is a Radeon 9200 Pro though.
<ech0pl3x> hello all
<Ziber> I have an HDMI external monitor and I want the sound to go through it, not from my laptop. Thoughts?
<PatrickDickey> Ziber: Have you selected the HDMI port in Sound Settings?
<PatrickDickey> Ziber: Output tab?
 * Ziber looks
<Elysium> I have no sound on ubuntu, it has worked but now in Sound in System settings there's no devices. Any ideas?
<Elysium> I have no sound on ubuntu, it has worked but now in Sound in System settings there's no devices. Any ideas?
<Elysium> I have no sound on ubuntu, it has worked but now in Sound in System settings there's no devices. Any ideas?
<FloodBot1> Elysium: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ziber> PatrickDickey: Only option is "speakers, built in audio"
<savagecroc> hmm any idea how i can use the command logname to do   chown result_from_log_name /path/to/file ?
<ga_sk8er> when i  go into the display settings it just tells me about my monitor. it dont mention the video card
<PatrickDickey> !sound | Elysium and Ziber This might help both of you out.
<ubottu> Elysium and Ziber This might help both of you out.: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Elysium> theres nothing in input or output!!
<Elysium> lol
<Elysium> ah man, i hate linux.
<Tex_Nick> Ziber : first thing that pops into my mind is that the speakers on the monitor will probably provide REALLY poor sound quality ... might be better than the speakers on your lappy though ?
<ga_sk8er> when i  click the "details" setting listed under "system" & click on "graphics" it shows driver unknown so i dont think it loaded a driver
<holstein> Elysium: have you referred to that link above?
<PatrickDickey> Elysium: the second link in that might help you though. Troubleshooting Sound.
<Ziber> Tex_Nick: It's a TV...
<knoppies> Ziber, still, not many TVs have good built in speakers. Just enough to let them say it has speakers on the box.
<Tex_Nick> Ziber : ahh that will be a LOT better then :-)
<Ziber> Either way, the speakers on there are much better than my laptop. Neither of those links seemed to help. Is there like an HDMI-sound package I download?
<holstein> Ziber: i would try pavucontrol, but the sound might not be supported
<holstein> Ziber: i usually just go out of the headphone jack
<bernardo> Gnea: Do you have any other idea?
<Ziber> I have just an HDMI cable.
<holstein> Ziber: im just letting you know, it might not work.. it doesnt have to have support in linux, and might not... but the headphone jack likely works right now
<holstein> Ziber: you can usually see, in the terminal if you run "aplay -l" what devices are available.. that is in the link above for troubleshooting
<knoppies> I recently recreated xorg.conf (and then removed some lines to get it to work) after an apt-get upgrade rendered my desktop environment useless (it froze while booting) I use Arandr to change my resolution and now the 'bounding box' is only 1440px wide, when it used to be 1366+1440 wide. Does anybody know how to change it?
<Ziber> that seems to work
<Ziber> :D
<Ziber> Got sound out of the TV
<knoppies> Ziber, good :)
 * PatrickDickey isn't a fan of HDMI on laptops...  I burned out two USB ports on a Dell laptop by running video and audio through HDMI to a TV. :S
<holstein> knoppies: you might see a backup in /etc/X11 ..i usually make backups... sometimes i'll use a knoppix live CD to create an xorg.conf
 * PatrickDickey of course it was a Windows 7 installation, so that might be 99% of the reason...
<knoppies> holstein, I cant use the backup, then it wont boot into my Desktop Environment, it will freeze unless I boot it into a root console. (i did create a backup though)
<ga_sk8er> i forget if my ubuntu is 32 bit or 64 bit version...needing to know before i get my driver
<Fuchs> ga_sk8er: uname -m   might show it
<knoppies> ga_sk8er, uname -a will show it. Look for x86_64
<Fuchs> (only being the kernel, but it would be unlikely to have a different arch there than on the rest of the system)
<holstein> knoppies: you can try as a different user to be certain its x related
<ga_sk8er> i686....i guess i get the 86 version of the driver
<Fuchs> ga_sk8er: hang on, what driver?
<knoppies> holstein, I've spent all weekend getting X to work again, I rolled back the update package by package, the only thing that worked was re-creating the xorg.conf file. When I ran Xorg -configure it gave me an error something like "number of displays does not match number detected" so I removed the 3rd Screen, 3rd Monitor and 3rd Device in the xorg.conf.new file and copied it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Then it booted fine.
<ga_sk8er> radeon 9200
<Fuchs> ga_sk8er: manually installing drivers is usually not the wisest of all ideas
<Fuchs> ga_sk8er: yeah, don't do that. Manually installing such a driver will end up in conflicts plus it will not be registered with dkms and hence break with every new kernel that gets installed
<knoppies> ga_sk8er, yes i686 is 32bit.
<ga_sk8er> then how do i fix my video issue?
<usr13> ga_sk8er: What IS your video issue?
<Fuchs> ga_sk8er: best would be using the distro provided driver, if that doesn't work / you have very good reasons to get a newer one, a ppa might help (use on own risk, but note that it is still better than a manual installation)
<ga_sk8er> i installed linux so i can play steam games on it. when i  go into steam, everything isnt loading right
<usr13> ga_sk8er: What video card do you have?
<knoppies> usr13, he said taht earlier.
<ga_sk8er> compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)
<knoppies> usr13, radeon 9200
<ga_sk8er> the 1 im getting the driver for...im getting driver from radeon
<usr13> ga_sk8er: What problem do you have now? (What issue is it that you are trying to solve?)
<knoppies> ga_sk8er, get the radeon driver, but be prepared to do a format and re-install in the future.
<ga_sk8er> should i search the ubuntu software center first?
<ClientAlive> ok, so... again I need help to get a command right. I didn't make this one on my own so don't think I'm that advanced. Someone helped me with a command for a dirfferent purpose and I'm tryingt to modify it to suit my now purpose. -> I have some direcotries wich contain media that I want to .tar.gz It is a mixture of ones I want to tar and ones I don't. All the ones I want to tar will have a "]" character in the name. Here is what I have so
<ClientAlive> far but I'm getting errors. Can soneone help me dial it in?
<ClientAlive> Torrent$ find /home/shine/Downloads/Torrent/ -maxdepth 1 -name '*]' -print0 | xargs -0 -I here tar -zcvf here 'xargx -0 -I here'.tar.gz
<ga_sk8er> when i go into the steam program, not everything will show up. some friends display pics wont show, i was gonna install my game after installing steam but i cant make out what the box is to get a checkmark. the other box is to add image on desktop but it wont let me read whats beside the other box
<knoppies> ga_sk8er, yea, or synaptic. There should also be "additional drivers" under settings
<knoppies> holstein, do you have any ideas how to increase the theoretical maximum resolution for ARandR (I suspect its a xorg config somewhere?)
<ga_sk8er> yeah i  looked in additional drivers already...nothing listed
<holstein> knoppies: i usually just boot a knoppix live CD, get my desktop look "right" and grab the xorg from there.. other than that, id have to look at your specific xorg, and search around to make sense of it
<knoppies> holstein, are you offering? I can dump it in pastebin. I might try the knoppix CD approach.
<holstein> knoppies: im sure someone will look at it.. im not saying i'll be able to help, but dump it in
<usr13> ga_sk8er: First try:   jockey-gtk    If you don't get desired results see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto and/or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Akshayr> unable to install vlc via terminal
<k1l_> Akshayr: can you show the error?
<knoppies> Akshayr, what command do you use? apt-get install vlc?
<ga_sk8er> Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_set_render_icon_pixbuf: assertion `icon_set != NULL' failed
<Akshayr> knoppies : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Akshayr> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ga_sk8er> i got that message twice...i guess cause of 2 video cards
<k1l_> Akshayr: close softwarecenter
<Akshayr> wat shld do nw
<Akshayr> oh
<Akshayr> i am installing another libre thru it
<knoppies> you have to wait then.
<k1l_> Akshayr: then wait :)
<Elysium> Give up.
<knoppies> holstein, Im looking at the backup xorg.conf and I think I've found the line Im looking for. I will see if this works and if it doesnt I will pastebin.
<Akshayr> :)
<ga_sk8er> does a .run file run on its own...like an exe file in windows?
<Akshayr> wat is xfce desktop?
<holstein> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ech0pl3x> its a pretty nice and clean looking Desktop Enviroment.
<holstein> ga_sk8er: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<k1l_> ga_sk8er: needs to be made executable
<ech0pl3x> I am running Xubuntu
<knoppies> Akshayr, ITS GREAT!!!! you can google images to see what it generally looks like, but it is VERY customizable.
<yourimym1> hello now i have unallocated space want to add it for my linux parition , any help
<ech0pl3x> What Knopies said, very true
<yourimym1> by gparted under ubuntu
<knoppies> yourimym1, is the unallocated space next to your linux partition?
<yourimym1> how do i know this ?
<knoppies> Akshayr, it is also not very resource hungry, so good on older harder. I think LXDE is lighter though, but I havent done any benchmarks.
<yourimym1> any sudo to know that it's next to it ?
<tekk> are things going to explode if i simply copy vmlinuz (its kernel) from a debian box to an ubuntu box ?  (both amd64, but one is efi booting)
<holstein> tekk: why not just use the stock ubuntu kernels?
<g16> gparted has a big bar with the list of partitions, and somewhere a label "unallocated" over a gray rectangle... that's aunallocated space
<GermainZ> Hey guys, Xorg is using ~20% of my CPU. Is that normal?
<ga_sk8er> i got it running the driver file i  downloaded from radeon....they show that back in 2011 they made a driver for this model of video card
<g16> linux partitions are usually ext's.
<knoppies> yourimym1, in gparted there should be a graphical representation of the partitions on your selected HDD. If your linux partition and the unallocated spare are next to each other, then you are in luck.
<tekk> holstein, i do use the stock kernels on ubuntu
<g16> and blue-bordered.
<tekk> but i don't want to :)
<tekk> i have a highly customised debian kernel, that i paid someone to do
<tekk> it works very well
<holstein> tekk: then, run what you like.. as long as you are OK with the risk
<tekk> and doesn't suffer from some bugs that the ubuntu one does (i'm running Mac Mini's)
<tekk> but would copying the kernel from a debian to ubuntu box work?
<tekk> is my question i suppose
<usr13> ga_sk8er:  grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log  #See what video driver you are running now.
<knoppies> tekk, can you not backup and and try to see if it works?
<holstein> tekk: should.. its debian based.. ubuntu is not "expecting" that kernel, so there could be some issues..
<tekk> https://sites.google.com/site/balihb/custom-kernel-ubuntu-debian is this a sensible post?
<tekk> ( i want to figure out how to safely backup the kernel from debian )
<tekk> normally if it was debian -> debian, i'd just rsync vmlinuz or something
<usr13> ga_sk8er: Yes, the video driver for that card should have been loaded by default
<k1l_> tekk: i dont think a ubuntu will run with the debian kernel
<yourimym1> what about screenshot
<yourimym1> http://uppix.net/a/0/a/cf71134eb702eeb67ca11871e69ce.png
<tekk> ok, then next question :)
<ga_sk8er> idk why it didnt
<tekk> ubuntu is freezing up for me when a kvm guest starts consuming a lot of resources
<usr13> ga_sk8er: driver=radeon
<tekk> the stack trace i get is related to IO i believe… but i've tried a different disk
<tekk> http://pastebin.com/pijbqVkE
<holstein> tekk: i would probably try a server specific resource.. someone who has used that technology a lot
<sampson623> I need help :(((
<tekk> yeah, i tried there…. :( no joy really
<sampson623> How can I switch back to my old windows?
<tekk> been "trial and error"ing a lot of stuff
<ga_sk8er> usr13 i did the grep Driver but it isnt displaying anything at all...not even the terminal username
<usr13> ga_sk8er: sudo lshw -C video |grep driver
<yourimym1> knoppies: g16: screenshot http://uppix.net/a/0/a/cf71134eb702eeb67ca11871e69ce.png
<tekk> what i need is someone who is an expert on running ubuntu in compatibility mode on Mac Mini's!
<tekk> heh
<knoppies> yourimym1, see that the ext4 is near the left, in the dashed bordered box? That needs to be next to the unallocated. So you need to move /dev/sda5 to the right. I recommend you do a good backup of everything you want to keep on that HDD before you attempt to move it.
<yourimym1> can i move they unallocated to the right insted ?
<k1l_> yourimym1: you have booted a live-usb?
<knoppies> yourimym1, moving partitions normally takes quite a long time (depends on how big and how fast your drive is) so you might want to plan to do something while it moves.
<k1l_> dont try to move the partitions when you run your regular ubuntu from that same disk
<yourimym1> yes i have live-usb did it by start up disk creator
<knoppies> yourimym1, you need to move unallocated to the left. You are going to swap the unallocated with the /dev/sda5.
<Akshayr> i just created an account in ubuntu
<Akshayr> hw is it useful for me
<yourimym1> is it a must to boot from live-usb ?
<k1l_> yourimym1: yes
<yourimym1> , is there fast way ?
<knoppies> yourimym1, YES, unless you can boot from a different HDD. You cannot use the same HDD while you are moving it.
<k1l_> that doesnt look like a live-system to me
<knoppies> yourimym1, you mean fast way to move the partition? Not really.
<yourimym1> it's about 105.47 gb ETA plz ?
<knoppies> yourimym1, you could just create a different partition and move some files across, but then they will be two separate partitions.
<ga_sk8er> usr13 i tried to do the command exactly asu  showed me but it tells me different formats & options lshw can be
<knoppies> yourimym1, that depends on what HDD you have. but assume 20mb/s
<ga_sk8er> it acts like something got typed wrong
<knoppies> yourimym1, or 40mb/s
<yourimym1> 20
<usr13> ga_sk8er: sudo lshw -C video |grep driver
<yourimym1> 20mb/s
<subcool> sp3ck, idk- my comps acting weird
<knoppies> yourimym1, if it goes at 20MB/s then it will take about 90mins give or take.
<yourimym1> ETA , and instruction to use live-usb  then , how to swap . which thing i choose from menu
<usr13> mine's actgin wired
<Tex_Nick> knoppies : you just brought a question to mind ... i'm currently booted into win xp ... formating a new 2Tb drive ... it's been running for a couple hours now & is @ ~70% ... i don't think ubuntu would have taken near this long ???
<subcool> sp3ck, im trying to reinstall now, but its just sitting htere.
<usr13> *acting*
<ga_sk8er> Product-Name:~$ sudo lshw -C video |grep driver
<ga_sk8er>        configuration: driver=radeon latency=32 mingnt=8
<ga_sk8er> apparently my driver got installed
<sp3ck> subcool, what's sitting here? chromium?
<yourimym1> does it contain gpart under ubutnu live cd  ?
<knoppies> Tex_Nick, there are 2 ways to partition a drive, the long way and the quick way. Do you understand why deleting a file does not really delete it from an HDD?
<subcool> sp3ck, no, my attempt at installing it..
<knoppies> yourimym1, yes they normally do, if it does not then just type in sudo apt-get install gparted
<subcool> sp3ck, Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/universe chromium-codecs-ffmpeg amd64 24.0.1312.56-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<subcool>   Connection failed
<yourimym1> ok after that how do i use it
<knoppies> yourimym1, or find it in synpatic if you would rather do it that way.
<knoppies> yourimym1, it comes up in the programs menu under settings I think.
<sp3ck> subcool, sudo apt-get update
<yourimym1> gparted how do i move unallocated next to linux parition
<knoppies> yourimym1, in gparted click on /dev/sda5 and then click on Partition->Resize/Move
<subcool> sp3ck, craps out there too
<knoppies> yourimym1, want me to try find a youtube video that explains it?
<k1l_> sp3ck: show in pastebin please
<subcool> sp3ck, my system is really takinga dump :/
<yourimym1> the when i chose resize /move then ?
<yourimym1> choose to the right , !!
<yourimym1> video will be awesome :)
<sp3ck> k1l_, show what in pastebin?
<k1l_> sp3ck: the sudo apt-get update command
<knoppies> yourimym1, yes, you move it to the right. I can only find videos on resizing, none on moving.
<ga_sk8er> a htought occurred....since my steam program is only thing messing up on me, could it be that maybe it requires adobe flash & since i installed linux today, i  havent installed flash yet
<sp3ck> k1l_, you mean the output?
<k1l_> sp3ck: yes
<sp3ck> k1l_, yeap..
<k1l_> we cant just only guess what is happening on your amchine
<sp3ck> k1l_, this not my prob man i'm helping subcool
<sp3ck> subcool, paste it plz
<knoppies> yourimym1, when you click on move/resize this window will come up: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers/2009/gparted-move.png Just click on the box and drag it ALL the way to the right.
<k1l_> sp3ck: argh, sry
<knoppies> yourimym1, just make sure you click move/resize when you have /dev/sda5 selected.
<k1l_> subcool: please pastebin the output from sudo apt-get update
<subcool> k11_ sp3ck, its hard to paste- when i run it, it freezes on some archives..
<yourimym1> knoppies : drag from the right arrow to the end ?
<savagecroc> how does upstart start a process again  with the same process id?
<knoppies> yourimym1, NO, the box. If you just drag the right arrow, then you will RESIZE and NOT move it.
<sp3ck> subcool, sudo apt-get update > ~/output.txt
<yourimym1> i stand in the middile of the box between two arrows and drag to the right end ?
<knoppies> yourimym1, yes.
<usr13> savagecroc: ?
<invisime> I'm having trouble getting sound to work in zsnes when I launch it via xbmc. I think this is some kind of alsa/dmix issue since sound works fine in xbmc, and it works fine in zsnes if I stop xbmc first and then start zsnes. I'm using the ubuntu 12.10 minimal install, and have a one-liner .asoundrc which makes my usb sound card the default for alsa (since the audio jacks broke off the main board). why would the sound work in 
<savagecroc> usr13: i do a killall nginx.. and upstart immediatly restarts the process with identical process ids.. i thought they were randomly assigned
<yourimym1> the i run live usb and choose try ubuntu ? and then proccedd
<bernardo> Hi everybody. Gnea was helping me but I think he's not here anymore. I'm not being able to make nvidia-settings work on my laptop with geforce 650m (optimus). I have installed bumblebee but nvidia-settings will run only with optirun, not detect the other monitor, and get the wrong resolution for my laptop display. Any ideas?
<subcool> sp3ck, k1l_ give me a bit- my cmps acting stpuid..
<sp3ck> subcool, take ur time, i'm compiling a coffee here :)
<usr13> savagecroc: service
<yourimym1> thx all for being such helpfull
<subcool> sp3ck, i more waiting on this stupid computer. Something is up. Usually an update takes 1 min. Its taking forever now....
<usr13> savagecroc: "service nginx status"  will tell you what it's doing, (or not doing)  "service nginx stop"  will stop it. "service nginx start" will start it. (prefex those commands with sudo)
<usr13> savagecroc: "service --status-all"  will tell you about all services.
<sp3ck> subcool, try to ping your repo and check the latency. maybe it 's something wrong with the repositorie
<savagecroc> usr13: yeah except i'm the one who stuck the init/nginx.conf file there.. so hmm
<savagecroc> init.d/nginx.conf even
<usr13> savagecroc: You did not install nginx via the package manager?
<savagecroc> usr13: yeah couldn't.. needed specific modules compiled in
<savagecroc> was i correct in thinking that in 2002 the package management was either non-existant or very basic?
<savagecroc> i remember linux being far more difficult back then
<savagecroc> i remember having to compile a lot of stuff by hand
<semitones> Good evening/morning all!
<usr13> savagecroc: You know that you could have added the modules afterwards. Right?
<sp3ck> subcool, just tell me the average ping latency
<savagecroc> usr13: i'm not sure, i'm following another guide for the install process.. basically i need nginx and a pre-release version of passenger
<savagecroc> which is an nginx ruby module
<herent> hello - I'm wondering if anyone is around that knows about mouse and keyboard configuration
<usr13> savagecroc: Show me the guide you are using.
<semitones> I need some advice: I was running the 11.10 -> 12.04 update, but it's halted on "cleaning up." Is it safe to kill update manager? What should I do?
<subcool> sp3ck, how do i ping one?
<sp3ck> subcool, ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<savagecroc> http://www.modrails.com/documentation/Users%20guide%20Nginx%204.0.html << there is a section on ubuntu.. but the brightbox packages dont' include the pre-release package
<herent> I injured my left hand and I'm trying to figure out how to map buttons on the mouse to key combinations
<Tex_Nick> subcool : you might also click on details & look at "system monitor" performance tab to see if network is loading files or if cpu is loaded up ?
<herent> or asign keystrokes to the extended buttons on my keyboard
<sp3ck> subcool, u from us right?
<subcool> sp3ck, yea..
<sp3ck> subcool, ok
<subcool> 64 bytes from ragana.canonical.com (91.189.91.13): icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=102 ms
<usr13> savagecroc: ls /etc/init.d/ |grep nginx   #Tell us what that says.
<Burritoh> herent: I have some advice - Dasher is a nice input IMO, made for people with limited movements of hands and fingers, or coordination thereof
<Burritoh> I tried to use it when I had RSI. Apparently you get used to it :P
<Burritoh> I didn't have the injury long enough to get used to it
<herent> not quite what I need
<herent> I'm a web programmer
<Burritoh> ah
<semitones> Is it safe to interrupt a distribution upgrade?
<herent> what's killing me is copy/paste/shiftForCamelCase
<sp3ck> subcool, your average ping latency it 's ok
<herent> I want to map those to my mouse so my right hand uses them
<Burritoh> semitones: depending on the stage it's at, generally no
<herent> also, I have a wacom bamboo tablet that I'm trying to figure out how to install
<herent> that has 5 buttons and a multitouch interface
<herent> but getting it to work doesn't really seem to work
<datsmoida> anyone use aws
<knoppies> datsmoida, you mean awn as in the avant window navigator?
<herent> I tried installing btnx but it doesn't have any options for the tablet and the shortcuts I assign to the mice don't seem to apply
<datsmoida> no  amazon cloud servers
<demonio> can i change language in thunderbird?
<usr13> savagecroc: ls /etc/init.d/ |grep ginx   #Tell us what that says.
<subcool> sp3ck, its pretty hit or miss..
<bernardo> Hi everybody. Gnea was helping me but I think he's not here anymore. I'm not being able to make nvidia-settings work on my laptop with geforce 650m (optimus). I have installed bumblebee but nvidia-settings will run only with optirun, not detect the other monitor, and get the wrong resolution for my laptop display. Any ideas?
<sp3ck> subcool, cat /var/log/apt/history.log and /var/log/apt/term.log to pastebin
<Burritoh> herent: ah.. well, I don't know much about that - and have to go to bed anyway
<herent> no worries
<Burritoh> hopefully someone else helps :)
<usr13> savagecroc: In other words, find the script that starts it, see if there is a start and stop in it, (more than likely there is)(if so, just do):  sudo /etc/init.d/nginx stop
<herent> I just want to be able to use the thumb buttons to copy/paste
<subcool> sp3ck, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1668616
<herent> seems really simple, but documentation on how to do it is scarce
<agura> I am new to lubuntu and trying to run snort. When it try to run snort with 'snort -v'  I get the following error message: ERROR: Failed to lookup interface: no suitable device found. Please specify one with -i switch
<agura> . Any suggestions about what to do next?
<sp3ck> subcool, sudo apt-get install -f
<sp3ck> subcool, and then same files to pastebin
<subcool> sp3ck, it keeps crapping out when loading headers..
<savagecroc> usr13: yeah i'm reading through the script.. i get how it works now (i think)
<Freeder> is there any reason an nfs share that works behind a NAT cannot be connect to outside of the NAT? port forwarding is correct, but I can't connect... just can't think of why it doesnt work
<brightknight> What is this new remote login thing?
<subcool> sp3ck, its been sitting: Install these packages without verification [y/N]? y
<subcool> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main python-configobj all 4.7.2+ds-3build1
<subcool>   Connection failed ~ for the last 5 mins..
<dr_willis> brightknight: a feature that ive not seen do much.... yet. ;-)
<dr_willis> brightknight:  depending on which remote login you mean
 * PatrickDickey thinks it's almost bedtime...  28 hours is enough for one day. :S
<sp3ck> subcool, what is your ubuntu version?
<subcool> 12.04.1
<brightknight> dr_willis: I imagine its going to be like logging in to a VM
<PadNet201> agreed
<sp3ck> subcool, other thing now. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and change everything from us.archive to it.archive
<sp3ck> subcool, then sudo apt-get update again and tell me the results
<brightknight> What is the difference between the minor release numbers on 10.04.1 -.4 anyone have the link to release notes?
<acer_> hi, i have ubuntu installed from wubi, and i wanted to install tf2 from steam, i have enough hdd space around 14gb on windows, but on wubi its saying i got only 9gb left anyway to make it recognize more space?
<acer_> nvm
<acer_> i think ill find it myself thx
<dr_willis> brightknight: updated all packages to whats latest in the repos is all
<dr_willis> acer_: resize your wubi install hd image
<agura> I am new to lubuntu and trying to run snort. When I try to run short with ‘snort -v’ I get the following error message: ERROR: Failed to lookup interface: no suitable device found. Please specify one with -i switch. Any suggestions about what to do next?
<Cyber_Akuma> Both Ubuntu Unity and Mint Cinnamon are giving me the same issue with my mouse, half the time the GUI just ignores where I am clicking and I an forced to tab-space over the button to click it. Its driving me nuts, sometimes I can't click anything, sometimes only items in a certain window can be clicked and nothing else...
<holstein> Cyber_Akuma: compositing?
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/256880/how-do-i-resize-an-existing-wubi-installation
<subcool> sp3ck, nope- still acting screwy
<Cyber_Akuma> holstein: ?
<brightknight> And whats the big difference between 10.04.4 alternate and desktop as far as install options?
<PatrickDickey> brightknight: I'd say they're like Service Packs, but they happen a lot quicker.
<dr_willis> alt cd uses the text based installer and has some extra options for raid and lvm i recall.
<PatrickDickey> brightknight: alternate is not a live cd. It's more like the older text-based installers. It's for people who can't get the installer to work using a live cd (or who want a minimal installation).
<MK`> I cannot get 12.04.2 to install. It keeps hanging on the "Where are you?" screen
<PatrickDickey> MK`: Try testing the media. It might be a bad burn (assuming you're using a physical DVD).
<brightknight> PatrickDickey: Do you think this is the best platform for virtualization?
<PatrickDickey> MK`: if it is a bad burn, try burning it at the lowest possible speed for your drive.
<brightknight> I finally got a CPU with virtual extensions and I want to work with it.
<MK`> I'll check it now. I verified the md5sum before burning at least
<ga_sk8er> still having my issue. i got the video driver installed  & even got flash player & java installed. it still isnt showing right
<PatrickDickey> brightknight: I guess that depends on what you're doing. I use virtualbox right now, but I have used VMWare, and did like VirtualPC and VirtualServer, but they're not Linux compatible.
<MK`> What command do I run to check the media, PatrickDickey?
<PatrickDickey> MK`: it should be an option, if I remember right, when you boot up.
<brightknight> PatrickDickey: so virtualbox is avaliable on Ubuntu?
<MK`> yes it is
<PatrickDickey> brightknight: yes it is. In fact, I think it's 4.0.x
<PatrickDickey> brightknight: And you can download it from virtualbox.org also.
<sp3ck> subcool, cat /var/log/apt/history.log and /var/log/apt/term.log to pastebin
<MK`> PatrickDickey: it takes me to the Try Ubuntu / Install Ubuntu screen, I don't see the option to check the disk right here. Do I need to click Try Ubuntu first?
<holstein> Cyber_Akuma: are you using compositing?
<PatrickDickey> One second, and I'll see if I can find it MK`.
<familia_briceno> hola familia
<subcool> sp3ck, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1668815
<subcool> sp3ck, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1668822
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : i'm currently booted into win xp ... am formatting (ntfs) a new 2Tb HD, it's been going for a few hours now, looks like another hour to go ( ~ 4 Hrs Tot ) ... would this have been faster using ubuntu 12.10 ???
<dr_willis> you are formating a 2TB internal HD to NTFS? or external HD?
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : internal SATA 3 wd Green
<sp3ck> subcool, these files dont have an error thought
<dr_willis> a Quick format under windows should have had it done in juat a few  minets i imagine.. not 4 hrs.. Ive heard those GREEN hds are slow however.. but dident think they were That slow..
<PatrickDickey> MK`: I'm not seeing anything. So, I honestly don't know. Maybe someone else knows how to bring up the options when you boot the live cd?
<thomas573> Anyone know the name of the ubuntu servers room?
<PatrickDickey> familia_briceno: hola, como estas? Y hablas ingles?
<thomas573> #ubuntuservers
<holstein> thomas573: you mean, #ubuntu-server ?
<brightknight> Does the latest emacs come packaged with Ubuntu?
<thomas573> holstein: Thanks
<dr_willis> !info emacs
<ubottu> emacs (source: emacs-defaults): GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 45.0 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 25 kB
<cly> hello, need some help. after i reboot my computer my wifi will not connect. it tells me i need the security password. i can enter the password for hours and it will not connect. the only way i can connect it by clicking on edit connections, and entering the passcode in that window under wireless security. That will log me in. I want it to automaticly log in everytime...and yes, auto connect is checked.
<dr_willis> brightknight:  the way ubuntu works - it rarely Comes with the latest of anything.. htere are ppa's for most things if you need the latest
<MK`> ah, PatrickDickey apparently you need to press any button when it shows the accessibility icon before it finishes booting
<MK`> then the menu will appear
<cly> to clear it up a little when i enter the password Ubuntu will not let me hit connect.....
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis ... yeah wd green spin about 5400 rpm ... i'm doing complete format to scan surface for defects ... was just wondering if your experience would indicate ubuntu would have been faster ?
<MK`> cly, sounds like a small keyring issue, I'm sure someone here can help :)
<familia_briceno> no hablo español
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick:  normally i find windows faster with working with NTFS.  but i rarely need to work with NTFS. ;)
<PatrickDickey> Interesting. Where'd you find that at MK`? That way I can remember it next time.
<cly> MK, i sure hope so.
<subcool> sp3ck, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1668867 - idk.. lol..
<subcool> this is odd
<MK`> PatrickDickey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471727
<PatrickDickey> familia_briceno: entonces, quieres #ubuntu-es posiblemente.
<brightknight> Wow now this is interesting my guest account came to the screensaver and has a password lock, anyone know what the default password for Guest is?
<subcool> sp3ck, here.. i really dont know what to say or do.. : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1668874
<PatrickDickey> Thanks MK`.
<linuslacie6> hi I got  a problem I just install ubuntu 12.04 but when I restart I got a black screen and nothing load
<PatrickDickey> brightknight: did you try just hitting enter? otherwise you'll probably want to log in as your admin, if possible, and either disable or reset the password on the Guest.
<MK`> brightknight, if it's not blank, try 'ubuntu' also
<angs> how can I see if I have armel or armhf processor?
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : lol ... you're a smart man, tis why i directed question to you ... NTFS :-( ... needed it that way though ... THANKS for the reply :-)
<bkfitz> Anyone know how to gracefully shutdown a Virtualbox VM instance when I shutdown my Ubuntu OS... it basically forces me to manually shut down the guest OS, then go back and repeat the shutdown on Ubuntu... my goal is to change the Ubunt shutdown process to shutdown any guest OS's before performing the rest of the shutdown process
<usr13> angs: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<PatrickDickey> bkfitz: You might want to ask that in #virtualbox instead. They'll probably show you how to create a script or cron job for it.
<PatrickDickey> bkfitz: sorry that's #vbox not #virtualbox (although you might get help there too).
<brightknight> PatrickDickey: guest creates users on the fly i suppose its showing guest-xxxxxx where the x's are seemingly random carachters not sure how to disable the password while it is locked.
<semitones> I'm getting steam for linux! dream come true lololol
<semitones> and netflix works on linux as well!
<semitones> whooo
<theslow1> Anyone here familiar with AWS?
<linuslacie6> so please it have a way to see why I got the black screen after an fresh install
<dr_willis> sort of works....
 * PadNet_201 applauds in happiness
<sp3ck> subcool, weird...still thinking..
<PatrickDickey> brightknight: this doesn't help with the password, but it explains what's going on http://www.salixos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=3740
<usr13> !nomodeset | linuslacie6
<ubottu> linuslacie6: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jesse3mail> Does anybody here know how to fix a problem where "resume: libgcrypt version 1.5.0" shows during boot and hangs for like 20 seconds before continuing to boot. Didn't find any solutions Googling around...
<PadNet_201> what kind of hardware and os?
<MK`> PatrickDickey: the disk checked out. When I click "Continue" from "Where are you?", the installer's command line spits out "error: cannot seek '/dev/sdb'" and "gnome-probe: error: cannot seek '/dev/sdb'". sdb is my windos hd; I am installing ubuntu on sda.
<jesse3mail> Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-T01US & Ubuntu 12.10
<iknojailfu> guys i got into very bad situation with luks-encrypted instance, after reboot suddenly i ended up with similar to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1003309/comments/37
<subcool> sp3ck, its ok, i am too. im confused as hell.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1003309 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot fails after installing updates, error: “cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available"" [High,Confirmed]
<Brainiac> To download the leatest ATI driver with wget, what is the commad? sudo wget -c link ??
<PatrickDickey> MK`:  did you try updating the installer before you started? I'd do the Try Ubuntu option and get all of the updates first.
<MK`> I guess I'll try that next.
<linuslacie6> ok but how to resolve this from live cd?
<Brainiac> Anybody is already using the ATI 13.2 Beta driver?
<iknojailfu> i also discovered a bug with hdmi external monitor refresh rate which currently kills my eyes
<Brainiac> To download the leatest ATI beta driver with wget, what is the commad? sudo wget -c link ??
<PatrickDickey> Brainiac: you shouldn't need sudo. Which video card do you have?
<PadNet_201> jesse3mail: any recent upgrades?
<PatrickDickey> Brainiac: I haven't installed it on here yet. It borked my Fedora installation though (although it's not "supported" there).
<usr13> linuslacie6: What is your native language?
<Brainiac> PatrickDickey: AMD 3500 with APU Radeon 6620G --
<jesse3mail> No, not that I can think of. It's been like this work awhile now so I'm not really sure around when it started either.
<PadNet_201> I see, not entirely sure
<Brainiac> PatrickDickey: Ok, Without sudo, so is it right: wget -c link?
<linuslacie6> usr13 french why
<iknojailfu> guys, you are my last chance, anyone?
<usr13> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join  #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci
<PatrickDickey> I think so, or just wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.2-beta3-linux-x86.x86_64.zip maybe (I think that's your driver, but you'll want to go to support.amd.com and make sure).
<jesse3mail> Any idea as to what it could be related to? After some searching I read uswsusp has something to do with it but am not entirely sure what that is.
<linuslacie6> but I'm ok in english french channel sleep
<usr13> !nomodeset | linuslacie6
<ubottu> linuslacie6: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Brainiac> PatrickDickey: I am a little insecure, I really don't want broke my system.. And - YES - this is the correct driver..
<linuslacie6> but theres no instruction to resolve in livecd I have to reinstall and choose acpi_osi=   ???
<PatrickDickey> Brainiac, it's supported on Ubuntu. Just not on Fedora. That's why I borked my system. And in truth, it wasn't too bad. I loaded it up in single user mode, and uninstalled the driver.
<PatrickDickey> linuslacie6: when you see the little accessibility icon at the bottom, press a key. That might bring up the menu, where you can hit F6 and choose nomodeset.
<sp3ck> subcool, sudo apt-get update -o Debug::Acquire::http=true > ~/debug.txt   and pastebin
<iknofailfu> guys i got into very bad situation with luks-encrypted instance, after reboot suddenly i ended up with similar to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1003309/comments/37 anyone?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1003309 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot fails after installing updates, error: “cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available"" [High,Confirmed]
<linuslacie6> ya but I dont understand how is suppose to resolve my problem I had to reinstall or theres a way to fix it in livecd???
<Brainiac> PatrickDickey: I will install the driver. If broke, is possible and easy fix.. Very thank you!
<PatrickDickey> Brainiac: No problem. Good luck with it. I'll be doing it either later or tomorrow.
<subcool> sp3ck, thanks.. i am waiting on it now..
<liquidmetal> I'm looking for an image-viewer - it needs to display the pixel coordinates (as I move the mouse) - and maybe some basic operations like crop/resize/etc. Any suggestions? (It doesn't need to have a gallery)
<Brainiac> PatrickDickey: Ok.. ;)
<MK`> still the same issue PatrickDickey. I'm beginning to think this is an issue with grub.
<PatrickDickey> Actually Brainiac, I'm doing it right now.
<PatrickDickey> MK`: If it's happening in the installer, then it's not Grub. I'd say download the alternative disc, and try that one.
<MK`> alright..
<Black_Daemon> Hi, I have a question about the include file /usr/include/linux/fs.h
<PatrickDickey> And remember to burn it at the slowest speed you can, just to be safe.
<MK`> I really doubt that matters these days X)
<Black_Daemon> for some reason it did a #undef NR_OPEN, but didn't redefine it. I was wondering if anyone knew why that was?
<Black_Daemon> I changed it so that it redefined it as I found another instance of it on the web redefine it (#define NR_OPEN (1024*1024)	/* Absolute upper limit on fd num */) but I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this file on ubuntu
<Tex_Nick> liquidmetal : hey many people shy away from gimp because it seems intimidating ... it's just not that hard to learn ... the basics are pretty simple ... might roll your sleeves up and jump into it ... you'll never regret it :-)
<cfhowlett> liquidmetal, there are dozens of simple gimp tutorials online.  choose one, have fun ...
 * PatrickDickey shies away from all image editing programs...
<liquidmetal> Tex_Nick: Yup - but I already know gimp :) I just want to view images (and the locations of certain things)
<iknofailfu> guys i got into very bad situation with luks-encrypted instance, after reboot suddenly i ended up with similar to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1003309/comments/37 anyone?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1003309 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot fails after installing updates, error: “cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available"" [High,Confirmed]
<Brainiac> PatrickDickey: Your device is similar to mine?
<PatrickDickey> Brainiac: nope. I've got a desktop, Radeon HD 5450 card.
<ubuntunoob> hello my sudo apt-get install is not functioning here what it says: E:Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavalible) E: unable to lock the administraion directory (/varlib/dpkg/), os another process using it? so guys anyone know the problem?
<iknofailfu> i can't mount it, not raid, no lvm and i'm 99% sure it is alive
<ubuntunoob> is not os*
<PadNet_201> yea another app is using it most likely, use top check your processes
<ubuntunoob> Padnet_201: who are you talking to
<silviu_dimulete> hello ubuntunoob the problem is that some other software already has the administration rights... if you cannot find the process that has you locked out... just reboot and try again.. it should work
<PadNet_201> ubuntunoob, you
<ubuntunoob> oh thank you guys! appreciated your help!
<plutonas> i have installed a program through this app store of ubuntu. I can run it from the command line but not when i press this ubuntu badge and search for apps
<plutonas> how can i change that?
<bernardo> Hi guys, I'm having a problem with dual monitor
<plutonas> and why does this happen in the first place?
<bernardo> dual screen
<bernardo> Can anyone give me a hand?
<iknofailfu> i would never ever donate lol
<Brainiac> PatrickDickey: I have a HP notebook with aspects that mentioned above.
<roothorick> okay, I want to know what the heck just happened... gdm says too many X failures... I have Xorg.0.log, Xorg.1.log.... all the way up to Xorg.5.log
<silviu_dimulete> ubuntunoob look for System Update or Synaptics or... Software Center... one of those should have the administration rights
<roothorick> the first two show a perfectly normal startup suspiciously followed immediately by a perfectly normal shutdown
<ubuntunoob> does apps downloading from ubuntu store conflict with sudo apt-get install?
<roothorick> 2, 3, and 4 suggest that nouveau couldn't communicate with the kernel
<yourimym1> hello community
<roothorick> 5 has a backtrace(!)
<plutonas> is this a question only channel?
<silviu_dimulete> ubuntunoob: no they are the same thing.. apt-get install or from software center... the same stuff, different aproach
<ubuntunoob> so what you are saying is that i can download multiple things at once?
<yourimym1> does anyone know how to get KDE plasma inside ubuntu 12.10
<computerex> yourimym1 - install KDE desktop environment
<dariushall21> Hey guys, I have a question. I just recently upgraded to 12.10 desktop on my server machine, Unity wasn't starting up, so I tried to manually open it through Terminal, and it says my hardware is not supported. What could be causing that?
<iknofailfu> guys i got into very bad situation with luks-encrypted instance, after reboot suddenly i ended up with similar to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1003309/comments/37 can't mount it, not raid, no lvm, worked flawlessly
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1003309 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot fails after installing updates, error: “cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available"" [High,Confirmed]
<bernardo> Gnea was helping me but I think he's not here anymore. I'm not being able to make nvidia-settings work on my laptop with geforce 650m (optimus). I have installed bumblebee but nvidia-settings will run only with optirun, not detect the other monitor, and get the wrong resolution for my laptop display. Any ideas?
<silviu_dimulete> ubuntunoob: of course, cli: sudo apt-get install prog1 prog2 prog3 or... click multiple installs in the Software Center
<ubuntunoob> silviu_dimulet\
<sp3ck> subcool, nothing yet?
<yourimym1> computerex: i just want kde plasma not other kde
<silviu_dimulete> ?
<ubuntunoob> hmm can you download from the store and terminal at the same time silviu_dimulete?
<silviu_dimulete> dariushall21: check your Xorg cfg.. or your video drivers...
<ga_sk8er> i guess after the game is done downloading, i  switch video cards & see if i can get my video card driver to take on this pc
<dariushall21> Silviu, how would I do that without Unity?
<silviu_dimulete> ubuntunoob: no.. only one at a time.. or cli or software center
<subcool> sp3ck, still waiting..
<liquidmetal> Tex_Nick, cfhowlett: gqview - found it!
<silviu_dimulete> dariushall21: use the terminal... or MC (midnight commander)
<yourimym1> i dont want minimal kde and light one , i want kde plasma the full one only
<roothorick> restart gdm, and everything is back to business as usual.... so bizarre. Could goofy X behavior be caused by a way too new kernel for the distro version?
<Gerowen> Does anybody know if you can insert an image in an ubuntu wiki page?  I've attached a screenshot, but would like to insert it into the Wiki page instead of linking to it.
<ubuntunoob> hm my ubuntu app store is downloading gnome, is it supposed to take a long time?
<sp3ck> subcool, what the foo man..
<subcool> sp3ck, looks like im on 10.02
<subcool> sp3ck, thats what im saying.. this is out of no where.
<silviu_dimulete> ubuntunoob: yes.. gnome will take some time...
<cfhowlett> ubuntunoob, how would we know?  depends on your isp speed
<roothorick> wtf. why is gnome suddenly in CHINESE!?
<computerex> yourimym1 - http://askubuntu.com/questions/26033/can-i-use-kde-plasma-widgets-in-gnome
<ubuntunoob> Dammit wish i could cancel it
<iknofailfu> guys i got into very bad situation with luks-encrypted instance, after reboot suddenly i ended up with similar to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1003309/comments/37 can't mount it, not raid, no lvm, worked flawlessly
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1003309 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot fails after installing updates, error: “cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available"" [High,Confirmed]
<ga_sk8er> ubuntunoob...u can do a hard reboot of the pc & ur out of it
<ubuntunoob> oh okay thanks ga_sk8er
<dariushall21> What could have caused Unity to randomly not work? It used to work perfectly, nothing on the machine itself has changed at all.
<dr_willis> clarify whats not working
<Brainiac> PatrickDickey: see this link: http://ubuntuxtreme.com/news/amd-catalyst-13-2-beta-3-driver-up-to-300-performance/ - I am follow the instructions..
<dariushall21> Dr_willis, me?
<dr_willis> and ive seen user settings cause issues.   If a newly made user works.. then try cleaning out the problem users compiz and unity settings
<blake> hello. i have a sony vaio vpcf236fm. im having trouble trying to disable the keyboard backlight. ive searched everywere for an answer and i still cant find a solution
<dariushall21> Update: I just booted to a Live USB for 12.04 and Unity did open.
<skyler> Blake, iirc it's controlled by the bios
<skyler> I had an older model vaio and it was all controlled by the hardware
<skyler> does anyone have any idea how to upgrade from 6.06? I am having major issues
<blake> ive checked my bios settings. and it doesnt seem to be an option to disable it from their
<kostkon_> !eol | skyler
<ubottu> skyler: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dr_willis> skyler:   Upgrade from 6.06 to what? It may be a better idea to do a clean install
<skyler> Kostkon_, I have tried the guide on there, and It came up with nothing really
<cfhowlett> skyler, 6.06?  wow.
<cfhowlett> skyler, download 12.04 ...
<skyler> dr_willis, I have no disc drive, so how would I go about that?
<Brainiac> My fourth cpu is in 100%...
<skyler> cfhowlett, I'm trying to get on 10.04
<yourimym1> hey
<yourimym1> does sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop plasma-scriptengine-python is not recommended , for my hardware ,
<skyler> This is nearly legacy hardware I'm working on
<kostkon_> skyler, even 10.04 will become eol soon
<cfhowlett> skyler, why 10.04?  also end of life next month ... xubuntu and lubuntu are optimized for legacy hardware
<dr_willis> skyler:  boot from a live usb..
<cfhowlett> skyler, recommend you get 12.04 ubuntu or xubuntu.  if your hardware can boot USB, you're set.  if not there are some other options.
<dr_willis> for very old hardware that dosent have PAE.. 12.04 will be as high as you can go.
<KxTwo> ok guys on older ubuntus I used to be able to graphically ssh into a remote server.  HOw do I do that now?
<skyler> it's a thinkpad t40, I think it can only boot from IBM USB drives
<cfhowlett> skyler, but you'll have 5 years before 12.04 reaches end of life.
<dr_willis> Lubuntu 12.04 - would be a decent choice for older hardware
<cfhowlett> !pxe|skyler,
<skyler> Lubuntu uses what as the WM?
<yourimym1> does sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop plasma-scriptengine-python is not recommended , for my hardware  what is command to pastepin my hardware ?
<Brainiac> PatrickDickey: Still online?
<subcool> sp3ck, still waiting- :/ - i really wish i knew why its acting so weirdout of no where.
<dr_willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<skyler> Does Awesome! work well with LXDE?
<dr_willis> awsome is its own window manager...
<skyler> But not its own DE
<KxTwo> anyone?
<skyler> WM!=DE
<skyler> Awesome with gnome is pretty great
<yourimym1> ubuntu yes
<sp3ck> subcool, break it and pastebin the output
 * dr_willis finds awsome not so awsome..
<sp3ck> subcool, whatevah output
<ech0pl3x> Never used awesome, but I heard it was ya know...pretty awesome!
 * skyler likes it better than floating window managers
<ech0pl3x> It looks very cool, that and Xmonad looks nice aswell.
<skyler> Xmonad is too haskell-y for me
<skyler> lol
<ech0pl3x> haha, don't you pretty much have to learn the lanugage to use Xmonad?
<Brainiac> dr_willis, KDE is awsome!
<ech0pl3x> I heard alot of the configurations was Haskell based
<skyler> So my only real option is to clean install? and yeah pretty much
<skyler> KDE is the devil
<dr_willis> the latest KDE release  - seems to work decently well.
<skyler> all of the config is haskell
<ech0pl3x> haha Not a big QTbase fan which is why I stick to gnome! Or Xfce4
<skyler> it's pure haskell all the way down
<ech0pl3x> that's crazy
<subcool> sp3ck, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1669058
<dr_willis> Upgradeing a 6 yr old OS..  is going to take a lot of time. You could do a clean install in a lot less time i imagine
<skyler> functional programming, man
<Brainiac> Can I install KDE in 12.04??
<dr_willis> Brainiac:  yes
<KxTwo> Ok is it a unity thing that I cant "connect to server" I used to be able to do it with gnome?
<dr_willis> its in the repos
<ech0pl3x> yup all the major DM(Desktop Enviroments) should be in there.
<skyler> can I install it without any install media? like mount an iso and update like that?
<yourimym1> is conky and screenlets make system slower ?
<dr_willis> connect to server.. is a feature of nautilus -
<ech0pl3x> its a system monitor
<ech0pl3x> it shows you information about your system in real time.
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  if you run lots of them.. they could.. but conky is fairly light.
<skyler> Ubuntu updates too often, man.
<yourimym1> thx :) dr
<Brainiac> dr_willis, sudo apt-get install kde -- the newest will be installed?
<ech0pl3x> ahh I misread that one post... lol
<dr_willis> skyler:  theres others in here that would say just the opposite.
<dr_willis> !kde | Brainiac
<ubottu> Brainiac: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ech0pl3x> but yes conky doesn't use much resources.
<skyler> Debian4lyfe
<dr_willis> Brainiac:  the 'newest' has a PPA - it was just released like 3 weeks ago.
<skyler> wow 6.06 is already 6 years old?
<ech0pl3x> I've always wanted to experiment with tiling window managers, but I'm not sure how long the transition would be.
<dr_willis> version # is the date of release.. so yes
<dr_willis> 12.04 = 2012 4th month
<skyler> it's a really fast transition if you mainly work in console stuff ech0pl3x
<yourimym1> is using kde plasma okay ?
<ech0pl3x> yeah true true
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  KDE works decently well.
<dr_willis> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.263 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 53 kB
<skyler> so is 13.04 about to come out?
<ech0pl3x> I try to do everything from terminal. I think you'll learn better that way.
<dr_willis> skyler:  4th month of 2013 - yes
<sSs> on the 4th month of 2013
<skyler> !info crawl
<ubottu> crawl (source: crawl): Dungeon Crawl, a text-based roguelike game. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.10.3-2 (quantal), package size 3318 kB, installed size 7935 kB
<ech0pl3x> 13.04=remove Unity by default :P
<skyler> thank god
<dr_willis> Hmm
<skyler> Unity is terribad for anything but netbooks
<dr_willis> Unity has not been removed.
<kostkon_> ech0pl3x, ?
<skyler> aww
<dr_willis> and it works very well on my desktop
<skyler> It's a bad UX
<ech0pl3x> kostkon what's up? lol
<dr_willis> since you are  using a 6 yr old install.. i dont put much weight on your opinion of unity.
<sSs> whats the default DM then?
<skyler> it tries to mimic macOS and windows ant the same time
<kostkon_> ech0pl3x, nvm
<ech0pl3x> lol
<dr_willis> 13.04 has some neat new features for unity also.
<skyler> This is for an old laptop, I run 12.10 on my desktop, and it's terrible
<dr_willis> LightDM is the default in Ubuntu for the last few releases
<sSs> neato. whats the default dm
<ech0pl3x> blehhh, I like my traditional basic menu
<ech0pl3x> they try to make easy...*too easy* and ruin it
<hydrox24> skyler: Please keep that sort of discussion out of this forum. It's silly and just opinion based.
<dr_willis> Theres classic style indicator applets youi can get for Unity
<yourimym1> i use unity , if i changed it to kde plasma , is it will be faster , ?
<sSs> yes
<skyler> yourimyml yes
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  hard to tell.. try it and see. if  you want fastest.. use lubuntu
<sSs> kde is not a lightweight dm but for some reason its really fast
<hydrox24> yourimym1: not necasserily, try a lighter variant like XFCE or LXDE instead, they're sure to be faster.
<yourimym1> i want cool interface also
<ech0pl3x> I run Xubuntu..runs good so far.
<hydrox24> *necessary
<sSs> ubuntu studio > xubuntu
<skyler> So there's no real way to upgrade without either a usb drive or a cd?
<dr_willis> skyler:  you can do release upgrades.. but that will take hours and hours i imagine.. and may fail.
<Tex_Nick> skyler : if you could round up about $200 ... you could upgrade your pc to would run the latest greatest ubuntu :-)
<ech0pl3x> There are derivitives of Ubuntu such as LinuxMint/Pingguy OS and few others, some of which use the Cinnamon DE. Looks pretty nice.
<dr_willis> the !EOL guiodes tell how
<sSs> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<subcool> sp3ck, the output says basically nothing...
<yourimym1> i didne like xfce and things like , but hopeing to get the best kde only without installing kde default or minimum
<skyler> Tex_Nick, good luck getting one with as good build quality for that price.
<hydrox24> Also, please don't complain about 12.10 or 13.04, they're no LTE releases and as such should not be used if your going to complain about the stability or even the UI (beyond constructive criticism on the dev mailing list or whatever).
<Brainiac> I want the most hard desktop environment..
<dr_willis> dist-upgrade does NOT upgrade to the next release.
<sp3ck> subcool, yeap...
<ech0pl3x> hard, like hard to configure?
<sp3ck> subcool, and it's difficult to fine anything on google...
<sp3ck> subcool, find**
<skyler> Could I for example download the 10.04 LTS and mount it and upgrade like that?
<subcool> sp3ck, haha- trust me- im an google idiot.
<Brainiac> What is the most hard environment?
<yourimym1> so does sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop plasma-scriptengine-python is not recommended , for my hardware  ?
<subcool> its got to be something outside of the sources..
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  install the kubuntu-desktop package for the full kde experience.
<subcool> sp3ck, i just click update again, and it sits.. its like the apt- is broken or something.
<ech0pl3x> Depends what your looking for Braniac? Tiling window manager or Desktop enviroment. I think its all subjective
<Tex_Nick> skyler : keyword there was upgrade ... same case, hd, cd/dvd, power supply ... just upgrage MoBo, CPU & RAM ;-)
<ech0pl3x> but Xmonad requires Haskell Knowledge,and without it seems to make it hard, so that might be pretty tough.
<silverone> Hello! i'm about to install ubuntu 12.10 on my mbp. I have an ssd and only 128gb available, i might need to recize my ubuntu partition. Does ubuntu support resizing with encryted disks ?
<yourimym1> i want only the highst one
<Ackis> is it normal to have memtest as a boot option on a new Ubuntu install? (12.10)
<skyler> Tex_Nick : It's a laptop.
<subcool> sp3ck, im going to reboot again. :/ this is too odd.
<sSs> YES
<ech0pl3x> yes
<demonio> hi all how can i change language in thunderbird
<Gerowen> Ackis: yes, that is normal if you install memtest
<yourimym1> dr willis; i mean the best kde i want with plasma
<sp3ck> subcool, ok
<skyler> Tex_Nick: and upgrading my hdd to a sdd is on my list
<ech0pl3x> so much chat going on its hard to keep up ;)
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  your terms are vague and confused.. KDE uses plasma.. if you wan tto try out KDE. then install the Kubuntu-desktop package.
<skyler> I have better things to spend money on though
<sSs> what is the easiest simplest way for a newb to mount an ISO?
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Tex_Nick> skyler : sorry man ...
<dr_willis>  sudo mount -o loop the.iso  make-a-directory-first
<sSs> yeah thats not gonna work for a moron who falls for the "you;ve won!" ads
<calwig> Hi, how are keylogging mechanisms working on Ubuntu? Are they being implemented heavily?
<Lisandra_brave> enjoying all the new people having trouble with ubuntu because of steam?
<demonio> hey
<dr_willis> Lisandra_brave:  havent really noticed that many.
<Lisandra_brave> huh
<skyler> Oh god they took steam for linux out of beta?
<ech0pl3x> I installed Steam on a test install of Ubuntu on vmware player, and I had it load properly no issues there, but when it loaded my library all my baught games were gone.
<ech0pl3x> Not sure if that is normal or not.
<Lisandra_brave> they arent gone
<penguinman> no, just giving free tf2 items if you log in under linux
<Lisandra_brave> it only displays the linux compatable ones
<dr_willis> seen perhaps 2 people this week fihting with steam just so they can get that Penguin in TF2.. then they  got it.. and deleted ubuntu... go figure.
<ech0pl3x> Ahh! makes sense
<Lisandra_brave> i've been off and on with ubuntu
<dr_willis> Steam for linux has a menu item to show all games, or just the linux ones.
<ech0pl3x> I think my favorite is Arch.
<Lisandra_brave> when i get my new computer its gonna be primarily linux
<ech0pl3x> all games
<skyler> I think I might just do a clean install of debian etch on this thing and be done with it
 * dr_willis got his TF2 Penguin a while ago. :)
<Lisandra_brave> i'm thinking maybe fedora or debian
<penguinman> i need to log in to tf2 methinks.
<skyler> I sold my unusual to buy this laptop lolol
<ech0pl3x> Debian if your looking for a more easier route IMO
<Lisandra_brave> i installed it on a new computer just for the tux
<skyler> I refuse to use fedora
<Lisandra_brave> and then messed around with KDE widgets for a few hours
<Tex_Nick> TF2 Penguin ^5
<darkhelmet46> JOIN #EVOLUTION
<darkhelmet46> oops
<ech0pl3x> Fedora is nice, but as far as using it...I'll use CentoOS to practice for RHCE certs
<Lisandra_brave>  /join
<penguinman> i still want to see distro specific hats. that way we could have ACTUAL distro wars lol
<subcool> sp3ck, if you could see the output, it says 0% [waiting for headers]  [waiting for headers]  [waiting for headers]  [waiting for headers]
<Lisandra_brave> getting a redhat?
<skyler> could I use 10.04 install media to upgrade from 6.06?
<ech0pl3x> Not sure
<ech0pl3x> I think it would have to be wiped then installed.
<penguinman> skyler, upgrading from 6.06 i'd say just back up the home folder and reinstall from scratch
<subcool> sp3ck, it gets stuck- then... tries to move on?
<skyler> I don't have a CD and I can't install from USB
<dr_willis> skyler:  try it and see.. but i  imagine you wont want to stick with 10.04 either.
<Ten-Eight> skyler: I do believe you would have to do a clean install.
<skyler> I don't know what I'm gonna do
<Lisandra_brave> if you do get distro specific hats
<dr_willis> 6.06  may not support that iso upgrade feature.
<atrius> you guys see cases where running dpkg-reconfigure ldap-auth-config goes through the dialog but then doesn't actually save anything?
<atrius> as in /etc/ldap/ldap.conf is unchanged
<Lisandra_brave> i wanna see all the hipsters trip over themselves trying to figure out fedora
<Lisandra_brave> just to find out its not the same hat
<sp3ck> subcool, from the last output you send me i get only ignores and errors nothing else
<skyler> But you can already get like 5 different fedoras in that game
<ech0pl3x> woohoo hipsters!
<dr_willis> install to a 8gb usb flash on a differnt pc.. plug it into the laptop... dd the usb onto the HD of the laptop... reboot.. ;) then resize..
<yourimym1> i've installed this but can't find it anywhere https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/natty/conky/
<skyler> can I do that while it's mounted?
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  it dosent have an icon.
<subcool> sp3ck, yeah, thats what i see too- but.. it hangs and freezes.. there is a lot of visual text crap it says...
<ech0pl3x> open a terminal and type "conky"
<yourimym1> where can i activate it ?
<dr_willis> skyler:  i have.. but its a weird hardcore way to do it
<skyler> why don't I just mount an ISO, then dd that? is that possible?
<yourimym1> ok
<ech0pl3x> it should start up on the left side of the screen.
<dr_willis> for conky - you WILL want to read up on the conky docs and homepage..
<dr_willis> its about the most configurable  system monitor/widget ive ever seen
<subcool> sp3ck, whats weird.. is the hang. it hangs for ever on each header. its trying to act like its a server issue.. but- i know its my system.
<ech0pl3x> yeah, there's ALOT to configure in conky..but you can always be quick and grab someone elses config. Just chances the config appropiately to your setup.
<dr_willis> skyler:  dding an iso will give you an Live-cd.. not a normal install..
<dr_willis> skyler:  unless you want to then install from it to the rest of the HD
<yourimym1> where is that docs , and how can i enable it by default to open after my system start
<skyler> oh yeah
<darkhelmet46> Can anyone here give me a hand with Evolution MAPI plugin?  The Evolution channel is a ghost town.
<skyler> this is so dumb
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  conky homepage... and its faq detail that
<dr_willis> skyler:  as of 11.10+ i think you can dd the iso file to a HD and it should boot.. i know it works with 12.10   to usb..
<sp3ck> subcool, lets think ofb  ... how much space do you have left on the machine? (df -h)
<dr_willis> 10.04 - may not support that feature
<datruth> i'm trying to run oident amd unable to spoof idents does anyone know of an alternative?
<skyler> I don't really want to use 12.04... but 10.04 has to EOL soon
<skyler> dang
<dr_willis> and 13.04 will be released soon.
<skyler> My hardware might handle it
<skyler> I dunno
<dingoateyourbaby> ok where's the drama, The_prospector
<The_prospector> I came here to watch the drama
<dingoateyourbaby> I came to see the drama
<dingoateyourbaby> skyler: are you providing drama
<dingoateyourbaby> ?
<skyler> There isn't really any drama
<dingoateyourbaby> ok
<skyler> I said unity sucks a while back, but I wasn't dramatic about it
<darkhelmet46> Can anyone give me a hand with the Exchange MAPI plugin for Evolution?
<sp3ck> subcool, browse http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<The_prospector> I was expecting a metric ton of steam users on here complaining about how linux sucks.
<dr_willis> skyler:  if your CPU does not support PAE then 12.04 will be as high asyou can go
<The_prospector> guess I better go back to my hole in whore island.
<skyler> PAE?
<dr_willis> The_prospector:  None that ive seen...
<dr_willis> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<darkhelmet46> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Lisandra_brave> The_prospector, i was expecting that too
<ech0pl3x> beat me to it haha.
<skyler> So would a pentium M support that?
<dingoateyourbaby> skyler: nope
<skyler> oh damn
<dingoateyourbaby> I already had that discussion
<dr_willis> No PAE = you stop at 12.04
<dingoateyourbaby> where my people
<J11_1> what do I do to to keep the log files from filling up my machine?
<dingoateyourbaby> Flannel: hey babe
<skyler> to debian I go, I guess
<dr_willis> J11_1:  you could set logrotate to clean them out more.. or have them all go to /dev/null
<Lisandra_brave> i guess if you know how to IRC, or enough to bother with it, you're probably savvy enough to install ubunut at least
<dingoateyourbaby> I don't see escott
<dingoateyourbaby> Ben64: sup love
<Ben64> dingoateyourbaby: stop highlighting random people
<dingoateyourbaby> Ben64: random?
<dingoateyourbaby> we're buddies
<dingoateyourbaby> http://sprunge.us/LJhA Ben64 remember when?
<dingoateyourbaby> good times
<skyler> okay so hypothetically, let's say I have an iso
<skyler> could I just mount it then dd that shit to a flash drive?
<skyler> to make a bootable usb
<dingoateyourbaby> why would you mount it
<dingoateyourbaby> just dd the iso to the flash drive
<dr_willis> you dont mount it.. you just dd it to usb. to make a bootable usb
<theslow1> skyler: if you have an ISO, and you are on linux
<dr_willis> for  the newer releases of ubuntu..
<subcool> sp3ck, yeah, i can go there. but i think its something else. I am trying to install google chrome, and it says i "cannot satisfy dependencies". This is acting WEIRD
<Flannel> dingoateyourbaby: Please stop.  Thanks.
<theslow1> and want to make a bootable thumdrive
<subcool> sp3ck, i tihnk i have a virus..
<dr_willis> 10.04 may NOT work with the dd trick
<The_prospector> my bios can boot from a raw iso file.
<dingoateyourbaby> The_prospector: I came for drama, but people who used to love me, now hate me. I'm out.
<skyler> how do I into bootable usb then?
<The_prospector> LLF it then partition it as FAT
<dr_willis> skyler:  get a 12.04 iso.. dd it to usb.. done..
<spacecase> should powertop be running in the background or did it just get left open when I was actively using it?
<Ben64> dr_willis: you sure that works?
<skyler> that's literally all I need to do?
<skyler> okay
<subcool> sp3ck, pm me- im bounching around.
<The_prospector> yes
<dr_willis> You can DD a 12.+ iso to usb..
<sp3ck> subcool, don't get into the paranoid mode. not yet..
<sp3ck> subcool, ok
 * Tex_Nick wonders if PAE would seem rather quick with older hardware ?
<iknofailfu> i ended up with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1003309/comments/51 after reboot, anyone?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1003309 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot fails after installing updates, error: “cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available"" [High,Confirmed]
<skyler> holy crap I think this thing has 2 gb of system memory
<darkhelmet46> skyler this works pretty good too: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<darkhelmet46> If you're on Windows that is
<Ben64> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-June/033495.html
<skyler> that website has a copyright logo after linux
<J11_1> dr_willis:  well I have hdd problems, so it keeps logging those errors many times per second(for every sector accessed), so they fill up the logs while doing recovery
<atrius> grrrr... this is extremely annoying.. so far dpkg-reconfigure is doing exactly nothing when i try and use it to configure ldap :(
<skyler> I doubt it is useful for anything
<skyler> I will stick to unetbootin for anything on windows, thanks
<subcool> sp3ck, i wish i could agree. but- this type of stuff only happens when virus's come around.
<darkhelmet46> unetbootin works well too, but Yumi works great
<dr_willis> ive had unetbootin not work well..
<sp3ck> subcool, yeah... :s
<dr_willis> and the pendrivesite has a dozen alternative tools that can be used.
<sp3ck> subcool, have you scanned for any rootkits? but i dont think it's this..
<darkhelmet46> I used YUMI and a 32GB flash drive to create a swiss army knife of tools.
<skyler> but it's a good think I am not using windows
<subcool> sp3ck, no.
<dr_willis> darkhelmet46:  yep. :) amazing how many disrtos you can fit on a 32gb usb
<atrius> it is actually supposed to do something, right?
<yourimym1> is there easy gui conky to control and easy ?
<dr_willis> J11_1:  dirty hack would be to link /var/log/ to /dev/null so nothing ever gets written...    but sounds like you need to address the real problem
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  theres been some over the years.. but most people just find example configs and edit the,
<dr_willis> them to suite their needs
<yourimym1> can you recommend one for me to install ?
<dr_willis> find a conky config you like. and start twiddling with it.
<Ben64> darkhelmet46: does yumi let you have a bunch of "cds" boot from the one flash drive?
<dr_willis> Ben64:  exactly ;)
<Ben64> is there a linux tool to do that?
<dr_willis> Ben64:  you could set up grub2 by hand.. or the pendrive site may have some tools/scripts to automate it.
<darkhelmet46> Ben64, yes.
<yourimym1> i want cool conky with full setting gui
<dr_willis> some of their tools are windows only. some are linux only
<darkhelmet46> Takes you to a menu where you can choose what you want.
<Ben64> hmm...
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  so go look at the conky config examples. and find one you like.
<yourimym1> umm thx
<darkhelmet46> I haven't used IRC in ages, how do you highlight a user?
<skyler> type their name
<iknofailfu> i ended up with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1003309/comments/51 after reboot, anyone?
<dr_willis> about 2 + yrs ago there was some conky front end/config tools mentioned at webupd8 and omgubuntu. but not seen them mentioned in ages
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1003309 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot fails after installing updates, error: “cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available"" [High,Confirmed]
<The_prospector> like this darkhelmet46
<kostkon_> !tab | darkhelmet46
<ubottu> darkhelmet46: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<darkhelmet46> oh ok, i thought you had to do somethin special.  thanks.
<darkhelmet46> thanks ubottu
<darkhelmet46> that's handy
<skyler> I need to switch to mutt for email
<skyler> it's too hard to configure though
<skyler> is there any way to configure vim for java development?
<darkhelmet46> oooh conky is neat
<yourimym1> !tab | yourimym1
<ubottu> yourimym1, please see my private message
<yourimym1> yourimym1:
<Tex_Nick> a western digital wd20earx (Green SATA 3 2TB) hd takes about 5 hours to format two 931 GB partitions in windoze xp @^@
<PadNet_201> that's definitely quite some time
<iknofailfu> i ended up with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1003309/comments/51 after reboot, anyone?
<BlackWeb> Just curious if anyone would could help me out, I have a card reader that I'm using, Supports Memory Cards & Compact Flash Devices, But the Problem I'm experiencing is when ever I plug any device into then it would allow me to write to it through the GUI, It will if I use the command line/Terminal, Which I've tried reformatting 3 Cards & still Same problem? Any Ideas
<BlackWeb> It wont allow me to write to it through GUI
<yourimym1> how can i get this config http://didi79.deviantart.com/art/conky-config-127651851
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1003309 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot fails after installing updates, error: “cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available"" [High,Confirmed]
<PadNet_201> BlackWeb, are you root in terminal? Could be permission issues
<BlackWeb> no regular user, & permissions are all set ok
<BlackWeb> so it will only let me write to it through the terminal,
<PadNet_201> Not sure there
<BlackWeb> its cool, yea it worked, in Ubuntu 10.10
 * xjdesx I need help with something serious to me...if someone wants to make a quick $10 via PayPal (no scam), PM me
 * xjdesx need someone extremely fluent with computers/ SQL
<nuclear_fusion> test
<Guest87351> How do I install steam? i need to get tf2 tux and ubuntu wont run steam!! help!
<darkhelmet46> I am about to find out how bad the Judge Dredd remake really is.  :D
<Tex_Nick> xjdesx:  you might try in #mysql or #postgresql
<darkhelmet46> Guest87351, sudo apt-get install steam
<Guest87351> i did that and i try to do "run steam" nothing happens? can i just use my mac to get the tux cause that uses linux right
<Ben64> mac is not linux, or else it'd be called linux
<Guest87351> Lol it uses command line ?? it's unix same thing
<darkhelmet46> Mac is unix-based but def not linux.
<Ben64> windows has command line too
<Guest87351> bash: run: command not found
<Ben64> tux isn't even tradeable, just forget it :D
<yourimym1> how can i configur conky
<aeon-ltd> Ben64: imagine that though, people paying a premium to use a open source OS
<Guest87351> I got steam installed now thx guys!
<cjfs> yay!
<Guest87351> how do i install cain and able now
<kostkon_> Guest87351, cain and able? is it a game?
<insomniac_lemon> Hello, I'm on 12.04, and I usually use the version-current nVidia drivers. However, steam will not run on them, so I tried experimental 310. However, they removed overscan compensation, and I couldn't get it to boot correctly with the replacement, and it was very buggy, so I went back. Now, Nvidia x server settings says "The NVIDIA X driver on ... is not new enough to support the nvidia-settings Display Configuration page." How do I fix this?
<skyler> insomniac_lemon, you can instal windows
<skyler> JOKING!
<yourimym1> i want to add this to my conky how can i do that http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/77242-conkyrc
<skyler> Did you make sure to delete all data related to the old drivers?
<insomniac_lemon> I also have my xorg.conf and edid.bin backed up from when it was working on 295.4.
<skyler> er, the exp drivers
<insomniac_lemon> I've removed those, yes, and I've also tried removing the xorg.conf but the problem still persists.
<aeon-ltd> yourimym1: by editing your conkyrc...?
<insomniac_lemon> I feel like I need to downgrade nVidia X server settings somehow......
<yourimym1> aeon-ltd: and where is that conkyrc ?
<skyler> okay how do I into bootable usb from an iso on 6.06?
<aeon-ltd> yourimym1: ~/.conkyrc
<iknofailfu> i ended up with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1003309/comments/51 after reboot, anyone?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1003309 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot fails after installing updates, error: “cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available"" [High,Confirmed]
<yourimym1> aeon-ltd: what to type in termnial am newb
<dr_willis> http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  you may want to spend some time learning some bash basics and how to edit text files befor attacking conky then
<aeon-ltd> yourimym1: that's not a command, thats where the file is [your home, and it's hidden hence the .]
<dr_willis> yourimym1:   make a .conkyrc file in your home directory and conky uses it.
<insomniac_lemon> Anyways, any chance of overscan compensation coming back? Metamodes is really stupid, it's incredibly hard to get them to work right, nothing in the settings to change it, and you've got to do this all while you can't see the edges of your screen. Then when you get it working. some things don't realize that you are using a metamode, and display at 1080x1920, basically not accepting your fix. And then, sometimes the fix breaks and you start panni
<insomniac_lemon> ng (moving the mouse to the edge of your screen changes the viewing area).
<skyler> how do I make a bootable usb drive from an iso?
<dr_willis> skyler:  with the many tools at the pendrivelinux site. or other tools.. or just dd the iso straight to the /dev/sdb or whagever device the usb is.
<iknofailfu> skyler, unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<PadNet_201> several tools online, UNetBootin, YUMI, etc
<dr_willis> We mentioned all this earlier i thought....
<cheapie> Doesn't Ubuntu have one built in?
<dr_willis> cheapie:  yes.
<skyler> yeah I forgot how to do it
<slinnky> w0000000000000
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux site has numerous guides i belive.
 * cheapie wonders why he even joined this channel in the first place, considering that he uses Gentoo... must just be habit...
<Wing__> Can someone tell me a way to observe network ranges via physical either (dhcp doesn't exist and trying to find some devices but no idea of network id etc)
<slinnky> cheapie, lol
<yourimym1> dr_willis: aeon-ltd i've created .conkyrc  on my home folder and gave it acces , then how can i update conky to this folder ?
<rjx1> am using ubuntu 12.10 on laptop i will set brightness to low but they not set how to fix this problem
<skyler> sudo dd if=[12.04.iso] of=/dev/sda should work right?
<insomniac_lemon> What version is the nVidia driver is (post-release updates) for 12.04? Does it have overscan compensation?
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  run conky from a terminal.. and it uses that file
<usr13> Wing__: Wireless or wired?
<dr_willis> skyler:  use a bs=4M option or it will copy really slowly
<Wing__> usr13: wired
<skyler> so what command should I use
<dr_willis> skyler:  and you are SURE its sda?
<dr_willis> thats your hard drive most likely
<skyler> probably not, I'm checking now
<sSs> Wing__, https://www.trustedsec.com/downloads/social-engineer-toolkit/
<usr13> Wing__: So you are plugged into a router and you don't know the IP of the router?
<usr13> Wing__: Or do you know the router's inside IP?
<dr_willis> dding over your hd holding the iso file... is not going to be a good idea
<yourimym1> dr_willis: not working just the old conky
<Ben64> insomniac_lemon: http://b.wardje.eu/2012/08/nvidia-linux-overscan.html
<skyler> yeah it's sda
<skyler> my hdd is hda
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  close conky. and  tell conky to use the config file you made.. whats its exact name and path?  most likely  you got it in the wrong place. or named wrong
<skyler> My HDD is PATA, not SATA. Maybe that's why
<Ben64> skyler: you sure? hda doesn't usually exist anymore
<Wing__> usr13: it's a bit difficult to tell, it's a massive boat family just bought - i can't find the location of the router but there is rj45 ports everywhere, some of the satellite tv and other systems are configurable by web interfaces but no idea of ip ranges and they have changed from the documented defaults
<skyler> I'm on 6.06 right now
<skyler> lol
<Ben64> oh ..
<Ben64> why
<dr_willis> skyler:  hda? thats old skool. ;)  they are all sdx on newer disrtos.. somthing to watch out for.
<skyler> yeah I figured
<skyler> 6.06 is so nice, I'm going to miss it
<Ben64> it's been out of support for almost 4 years now
<yourimym1> what is sudo for conky to use the file i made ?
<skyler> shush, it's doing fine and don't make it feel bad. 6.06 has emtions too you know
<Wing__> usr13: i've been in and out of hatches and can't see the physical router as such ... found a switch but looks unmanaged
<dr_willis> my 8-track tape player was so nice...
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  you DONT use sudo with conky
<usr13> Wing__: Ok, it's probably one of a couple IPs, so let's just test and see.  First try this:  sudo dhclient eth0 192.168.1.91;ping 192.168.1.1
<Ben64> skyler: it probably has tons of security holes
<dr_willis> conky --config=/the/path/to/your/config
<skyler> like i give a shit about security on a 4chan browser machine
<Wing__> usr13: would wireshark help finding observed network ranges?
<insomniac_lemon> Ben64 I figured out how to do it, but not how to fit it in the Xorg.conf file, and like I said, it's buggy with applications compared to overscan compensation that works perfectly.
<usr13> Wing__: I dono
<skyler> so dr_willis what should I do then?
<Ben64> insomniac_lemon: or set your tv to not do overscan?
<usr13> Wing__: Did you try 192.168.1.1?
<insomniac_lemon> Ben64, my TV does not have the option to not overscan.
<dr_willis> skyler:  ive no idea what you are trying to do... you keep jumping around..
<skyler> sudo dd if=[iso] of=/dev/sda bs=4m
<skyler> will that work okay?
<skyler> I'm not really sure how to dd
<dr_willis> that will put the iso on sda.. whatever sda is..
<Ben64> insomniac_lemon: almost every hdtv does
<dr_willis> if you are SURE its the usb flash. ;)
<Wing__> usr13: im back on shore now so can't until tomorrow, I was hoping than rather going through setting static ip's and nmap across private ranges there might be something quicker
<nick_h> Ubuntu configures rsyslog to run as syslog:adm rather than root:root . how bad is it to change that so that rsyslog runs as root:root ?
<skyler> and it will overwrite whatever's already on the flash?
<usr13> Wing__:   sudo dhclient eth0 192.168.1.91;ping -c3 192.168.1.1
<dr_willis> Flash will be erased.. yes
<skyler> should I format the flashplayer first?
<dr_willis> Flash will be erased........
<dr_willis> no need to format it.. for it ti get erased again
<usr13> Wing__: I don't know.  I've yet to come up against a problem like that.
<angs> what is a good program on ubuntu to use for verilog programming?
<packetfrog> How do i make the black area when running Cairo go away!?
<dr_willis> packetfrog:  use a desktop/window manager that has compositing i belive
 * Tex_Nick still has an 8 track player ... with about 30 tapes ... jeeze that stuff really sucked :-(
<insomniac_lemon> Ben64: well Mine is an older HDTV. It doesn't have the option. I can increase/decrease overscan and its offset, but that's it. On HDMI with my computer, the overscan is locked in a 0, which I'm guessing is not actually no overscan.
<packetfrog> dr_willis compiz hates me apparently
<dr_willis> skyler:  i think its bs=4M  not m.. but it may not matter
<packetfrog> :/
<Wing__> usr13: it's quite unique problem ;) just doesn't help when equipment is all over the place, would have been nice if they had a frame room with all the equipment on a rack but no
<skyler> what does that do, exactly?
<skyler> the bs=4m
<dr_willis> block size.
<usr13> Wing__: I don't think you can use wireshark or nmap without being connected to a network.
<skyler> I just started it without it, should I cancel and redo with that?
<dr_willis> otherwise it uses like a 1k blobk.. and will take 100x as long
<skyler> oh shit okay
<dr_willis> it shouldent take too long anyway.
<rjx1> how to remove web apps like gmail and facebook in ubuntu 12.10
<IdleOne> skyler: please keep the language clean
<dr_willis> rjx1:  right click on the icon and unpin them?
<Wing__> usr13: i thought promiscous (spelling) effectively just put the network device in listening regardless of ip being assigned or not.. i could be wrong
<dr_willis> webapps dont even s seem to work here any more.
<insomniac_lemon> does "sudo apt-get autoremove" remove files that an application has created?
<dr_willis> insomniac_lemon:  no.
<dr_willis> insomniac_lemon:  the apt system does not touch files the users have made with the apps either.
<sSs> sudo apt-get purge $package-name
<dr_willis> be sort of weird if removeing gedit.. removed every text file..
<insomniac_lemon> dr_willis, is there a way I can remove files that removed applications created without manually doing it?
<skyler> just under a minute. That was fast!
<dr_willis> insomniac_lemon:  'remove files' is a broad statement.. what files exactly?
<yourimym1> how to kill conky from terminal
<insomniac_lemon> No, I mean files that the application created and USES, as in configuration files, ect.
<skyler> well gonna try to install this now. Wish me luck!
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  ctrl-c or killall conky
<dr_willis> from a differnt term
<rjx1> unpin not work
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<usr13> Wing__: Reading: http://www.wireshark.org/faq.html#q7.6
<yourimym1> thx
<Ubuntu_noobi> Hi ya'll
<Ubuntu_noobi> Wow, first time in an IRC... Excuse my noobiness
<sSs> hiya Ubuntu_noobi. got something good for us?
<Ubuntu_noobi> Question about media after converting from Vista to 12.10
<aeon-ltd> Ubuntu_noobi: go on...
<usr13> Wing__: Looks like [maybe] "sudo ifconfig -promisc eth0"  (Reading man ifconfig).. "Enable or disable the promiscuous mode of the interface.  If selected, all packets on the network will be received by the interface."
<Wing__> usr13: awesome thank you .... will give it a go and see - thanks for your assistance
<Ubuntu_noobi> WHen I was sorting thru my file folders,  none of my pictures or videos were available.  Do I need to move the media to a thumbdrive and reload from Vista to Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  some interesting info and examples here --> http://forum.pinguyos.com/Forum-Conky-How-to-Guides
<dr_willis> Ubuntu_noobi:  your vista files are on your windows partions..
<dr_willis> Ubuntu_noobi:  it should be shown at the left side of the file manager.
<Ubuntu_noobi> Same with my contacts in THunderbird.  Once I synced my Gmail, none of my contacts were visible.  Do I need to move them manually as well?
<herry> hello
<rkhshm> Is anyone aware of the aio_read aio_write() calls
<rkhshm> i have some doubts i want to clear
<Ubuntu_noobi> Dr. Willis:  Will they not appear in the folders themselves?
<dr_willis> Ubuntu_noobi:  the ubuntu install does NOT copy files over from your windows install any more.  You go to the windows hard drive and access them..
<dr_willis> the Ubuntu install knows nothing aboyut what you are doing on windows.
<Ubuntu_noobi> dr. willis: so I will need to manually move them?
<usr13> Wing__: Actually, after you put your NIC in promiscuous mode, you should just be able to run tcpdump for a while and find what you need.
<dr_willis> or access them on the windows drive
<Ubuntu_noobi> forgive my noobiness
<Wing__> usr13: sounds like a battle plan to me ;)
<dr_willis> your windows hd should be shown in the file managers icons/left side bars
<Ubuntu_noobi> thx dr.
<usr13> Wing__: Yep.  (We both learned something here....)
<usr13> Ok, gotta turn in for the night.  ttyl
<herry> i want to know9 what CDMA type modem work on Ubuntu??) i want to try. Now i online with GSM modem
<Wing__> usr13: finding out how the systems are configured is just a mission since we can't get hold of the original owners or skipper and since we imported it from another country - yeah a lot to figure out
<Ace4604> Hello?
<herry> hello too
<Ace4604> Hey, could anyone help me on a steam for linux problem?
<ga_sk8er> good luck Ace...im having issues with steam too
<Ace4604> Lol
<dr_willis> Ace4604:  whats the exact problem? there is the #ubuntu-steam channel but its often dead.
<Ace4604> Alright, well
<Ace4604> I open the package installer for steam
<Ace4604> and get this
<Ace4604> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6 (>= 2.15)
<Ace4604> I've updated the distro
<Ace4604> and restarted
<Ace4604> I don't know where to go from here.
<basilis2009> kalimera se oloys
<ga_sk8er> my video works fine on everything but when i  open the steam client it dont show right. cant view some of the butoons like "ok" or "cancel" & cant see display picture for me or my friends. instead i see a white box wher they should be
<ga_sk8er> *buttons
<Wing__> usr13: thanks again
<Ace4604> Any ideas on where I should go?
<Ubuntu_noobi> i know nothing
<Ubuntu_noobi> where can I read additional material about where a noob should start?
<dr_willis> !manual | Ubuntu_noobi
<ubottu> Ubuntu_noobi: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ga_sk8er> Ace4604 u  say u checked for updates?
<dr_willis> Ace4604:  someone else had that same issue yesterday.. i dont know how they fixed it.
<Ubuntu_noobi> ubottu:  thx so much!
<ubottu> Ubuntu_noobi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ace4604> Yes
<dr_willis> Ace4604:  what ubuntu version are you using?
<Ace4604> I checked for updates
<Ace4604> Umm...
<Ubuntu_noobi> lol
<Ace4604> I think 12.04
<Ace4604> Is there a certain way to check?
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Ace4604> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Ace4604> ah
<Ace4604> 10.04
<Ace4604> Thats what I have.
<Ace4604> That probably is the problem.....
<Ace4604> well hey! I think thats the next step
<Ace4604> Thank you for the help
<ga_sk8er> yeah they say steam runs best on 12.04
<Ace4604> I need to backup my files on here
<Ace4604> May take a bit
<Ace4604> But thanks for the help!
<ga_sk8er> im still trying to figure out my video issue. thinking of typing an angry letter to ATI...using bird fingers
<ga_sk8er> how do i install an rpm package?
<insomniac_lemon> Alright, I fixed it. I had to do 'sudo apt-get autoremove' after I removed all of the drivers.
<stan879nz> i have better luck using ati than nvidia
<ga_sk8er> my driver is an rpm file so if i can install that file, i  might have mine working
<insomniac_lemon> But why will Steam run with non-proprietary (generic?) drivers, but not 295.40?
<apb1963> what's the proper way to redirect stderr?  I tried both >& and 2>&1 but neither seemed to capture it.
<Delux> I keep being told that fdisk is outdated and I need to use a different ultilty. how do I list all partitions on all drives without using fdisk -l
<stan879nz> Hello im after a program that will let me multi launch a program if any one could help me out that would be great
<ga_sk8er> i installed alien but when i  insert the filename it says that name doesnt exist
<dr_willis> a rpm driver file - is very unlikely to work
<ga_sk8er> its the only driver i can find....i installed jockey & it cant find one so im getting the driver ATI has
<dr_willis> Delux:  parted. or gparted are   the reccomended tools these days
<dr_willis> parted has a -l option
<dr_willis> using an rpm of an ati driver - is definatly not a good idea
<insomniac_lemon> ga_sk8er, are you using the right version of Jockey?
<stan879nz> ga_sk8er what gfx card do you have
<ga_sk8er> im using the version that of jockey that came from the ubuntu software center
<Delux> ok dr_jesus
<ga_sk8er> maybe jockey didnt install...idk
<Delux> ok dr_willis
<Delux> thanks
<ga_sk8er> software center shows it installed
<yourimym1> dr_willis:  i've allowed /home/.conkyrc as executable but having same prob
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  .conkyrc does not need to be executable
<ga_sk8er> stan879nz its a radeon 9200 pro
<insomniac_lemon> ga_sk8er: make sure you are using the gtk version, not the kde version?
<ga_sk8er> idk theres 2 versions
<ga_sk8er> i only saw 1 listed in software version
<dr_willis> conky -c /home/willis/.conkyrc            (in my case to run conky using my config)
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  conky -c /home/willis/.conkyrc            (in my case to run conky using my config)
<insomniac_lemon> ga_sk8er, try the one labeled  (jockey-gtk) if you have the other one installed
<ga_sk8er> i have both jockeys on my machine...should i  delete the kde?
<dr_willis> either jocky does the same job..
<Tex_Nick> 12.10 gnome classic de ... using a single monitor & compiz qube ( i know it's lame, but i need it at times ) ... if i connect a second monitor ... how would that work ... cube would have to be disabeled ?
<PadNet_201> excellent question
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick:  cubew can work with 2 monitors.. it can look UGLY also. ;)
<stan879nz> Hello im after a program that would let me log in wow two or more times
<Gerowen> Can somebody tell me how I can revoke an old OpenPGP key I published to the Ubuntu servers with a computer that is no longer functioning?
<Gerowen> I don't have a copy of the private key on my new computer, and have generated a new Key, so I just want to remove the old one.
<yourimym1> dr_willis: thx again
<ga_sk8er> how am i to run jockey? im sure its a terminal command like 99% of the other programs
<dr_willis> yourimym1:  this is a nifty littke conly setup -> http://forum.pinguyos.com/Thread-Conky-Colors-8-released
<dr_willis> ga_sk8er:  jockey-gtk, or jockey-cli   i recall
<ga_sk8er> no proprietary drivers
<ga_sk8er> brb...got a warning in my corner...need 2 restart for some updates
<darkhelmet46> how do i change servers?
<rexwin_> hi lsof -i:25 is not working, why
<rexwin_> though MTA working on 25 is listening
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : i'm sitting here trying to visualize that UGLY look ... i just gotta try this :-)
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick:  i recall it appearing right in the middle of the 2 monoitors befor.. so the bezels were in the way
<ga_sk8er> ok i rebooted
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : ok sounds kinda non-functional then ... how about using 4 workspaces then on two monitors ... how would that work ?
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick:  2 monitors give you one WIDE workspace.. you woul dhave 4 very wide workspaces
<ruslan_osmanov> Hi. How do I install virtualbox guest additions on Ubuntu Server guest without GUI?
<robotnut> apt-get?
<ruslan_osmanov> I know about virtualbox-guest-additions package. But it pulls x11
<ruslan_osmanov> I just want shared folders function
<dr_willis> You can just use samba or nfs or even sshfs to have shared access to the vm instance
<dr_willis> no need for the guest addation special shares
<ruslan_osmanov> some kind of port forwarding you mean? Hmm, maybe
<dr_willis> Err.. you can set up samba or nfs same as you woile between 2 real machines
<dr_willis> You can even set the  vbox to show on the local lans range of ips if you want other machines to access it.
<fullusr> hi
<fullusr> my sound is not working
<sSs> sudo lspci
<fullusr> as in no sound via any output
<robotnut> ctrl + alt + del
<sSs> ^ this guy isnt very helpful
<chinoto> ruslan_osmanov: with sshfs, the vm would be running an ssh server, then people can mount a directory in the vm like this "sshfs USER@VM_IP:REMOTE_DIR LOCAL_DIR"
<apb1963> what's the proper way to redirect stderr from the shell?
<fullusr> i pastebin the output _
<fullusr> or no
<sSs> that would help
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Having trouble understanding launchpad. I have a project that I want divided into 5 branches, some of which will be closed source. Do I do this with a single project, and create 5 bazaar branches, (which I don't understand given  mixed licences) or do I create multiple projects on launchpad, each dealing with a particular branch and its project?
<Akiva-Thinkpad>  The reason why I ask is because launchpad is not letting me create multiple projects saying that they are duplicates.
<chinoto> apb1963: "command 2> /dev/null" or "command 2>&1"
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : i've been working off a physical desk 2Ft x 3Ft for a year now ... in a couple hours it should be big enough for2 monitors ... as always thanks for the feedback sir :-)
<ga_sk8er> now my steam wont even open
<fullusr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1669351/
<apb1963> thanks chinoto... did that.. not sure why it didn't work.  Maybe I typoed.  Oh well... thank you.
<fullusr> HP G4 1270
<chinoto> apb1963: maybe the ampersand is supposed to go before the 2 and not the 1...
<apb1963> is it?
<chinoto> I don't know for sure
<fullusr> AMD Vision (fusion) E2 APU
<fullusr> IDT HD Audio
<apb1963> well, that would be news to me... but... stranger things have happened.
<ga_sk8er> im thinking of formatting & starting over on another pc
<chinoto> apb1963: looks like that was right
<apb1963> what if I want to pipe it  through tee?   command | tee 2>&1 out.txt   ???  I can never remember that one
<fullusr> sss  anythin wrong with the output
<sSs> iinstall ALSA mixer and make sure its not turned down. that should be working. (unless your talking about the HDMI audio which might not)
<xboxlinux> hi
<fullusr> hi
<sSs> my azalia doesnt work either since AMD put it down to legacy pasture
<ubuntu-studio> I attempted to remove xfce from ubuntustudio and install fluxbox  now my system just hangs,  any hints? :/
<xboxlinux> anyone know how to code or script , so i can batch install apps  by writting it
<dr_willis> hangs where?
<sSs> my advise would be to try ubuntu 12.04 as that is known good for the azalia
<dr_willis> xboxlinux:  a simple script with  lots of 'sudo apt-get install foobar thisapp thatapp'  lines is all you need
<xboxlinux> dr_willis,  hi long time no see.
<ubuntu-studio> after ubuntustudio splash screen it goes away and is loading things and saying ok  then just sits  but the SECOND i hit my power buttn it shuts down properly   wont do anything else
<sSs> are you using EXT2?
<chinoto> apb1963: you would say "command 2>&1 | command2"
<AcidRain2012> ubuntu-studio: if u hit power buton for 1sec and it shuts down, that is bad
<sSs> have you unplugged the USb devices?
<Ubuntu_noobi> anyone know anything about Gwibber?
<AcidRain2012> ubuntu-studio: its supposed to take 4sec
<dr_willis> see if you can get to the consoles.. alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 and get a login prompt.
<ubuntu-studio> I mean it responds to the button immediately.
<sSs> ubuntu-studio, what file system and have you tried roving all usb devices
<ubuntu-studio> ext4
<ubuntu-studio> dr_willis Will do. :) I did try the first  not the rest of the f keys though
<ubuntu-studio> no usb untill i wanted to boot to ask here... :p
<xboxlinux> dr_willis,  can you pastebin and  sample? oh and also how do i go about the script so that every app will be asked if i want to install.
<Ubuntu_noobi> cant seem to switch between my twitter and FB accounts.... Only showing twitter... plz help
<AcidRain2012> ubuntu-studio: sSs may be right. i have to disconnect all of my usb devices to make my computer boot. as soon as it passes black screen i have to hook them back up during splash screen
<ubuntu-studio> There are no usb devices  its just my laptop   and power cable
<dr_willis> xboxlinux:  i gave you a szmple line... 'sudo apt-get install vim'   or whagtever it is you want to install.
<AcidRain2012> Ubuntu_noobi: no relation here man. http://google.com
<dr_willis> if you want them to ask.. you need to  pay attention and it will ask i belive.. tell it no. ;)
<fullusr> i only see s/pdif
<Ubuntu_noobi> Sorry, looking at Gwibber
<dr_willis>    Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<fullusr> something gone awwry
<dr_willis> say n ;)
<xboxlinux> dr_willis,
<ubuntu-studio> brb
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : thinking about your last post to me ... Tex_Nick:  2 monitors give you one WIDE workspace.. you woul dhave 4 very wide workspaces ... that indicates to me that again the bezels would be in the center of each workspace ???
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick:  they can be.. unless the apps do things correctlyu
<xboxlinux> dr_willis,  vim means?
<dr_willis> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.3.547-4ubuntu1.1 (quantal), package size 958 kB, installed size 1907 kB
<dr_willis> xboxlinux:  apt-get install PACKAGENAME
<AcidRain2012> yeah. when i run 2 monitors. sometimes a few apps will open in the center
<fullusr> sSS
<sSs> ?
<fullusr> sSS , i checked and nothing is muted
<sSs> me id go with 12.04 as i know that one properly supports it. it should be working. have you installed the AMD proprietary drivers? if so remove em
<fullusr> enlightenment (i set up e desktop ) sound manager detect my card also
<xboxlinux> dr_willis,  so if i want vlc chrome an skpye  do i call this as there name or the dev nameing?
<fullusr> and everything has volume
<sSs> also try turning up the volume in the indicater volume thingy. i use ubuntu studio and sometimes theres no sound untill i mess with the slider
<ruslan_osmanov> chinoto, thank you. It helped. I also had to pass some options: -o allow_other -o gid=1000 -o uid=1000
<fullusr> no , no luck
<blackshirt> !info jarwrapper
<ubottu> jarwrapper (source: javatools): Run executable Java .jar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.43ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 10 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : i've never used a VM enviornment ... is that what i should use for dual monitor setup on 12.10 ?
<chinoto> ruslan_osmanov: huh, I did "idmap=user" to fix permission problems, though maybe your problem is different
<AcidRain2012> Tex_Nick: no.
<xboxlinux> virtualbox
<xboxlinux> dr_willis,  is afk
<AcidRain2012> Tex_Nick: what gfx card do you have?
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick:  a vm?  that dosent have anything to do with dual monitors really.
<AcidRain2012> Tex_Nick: setting up 2 monitors is as easy as plugging them in. ubuntu will auto detect them and all you have to do is reboot
<AcidRain2012> Tex_Nick: you can see your monitor options: System -> Preferences -> Monitors
<dr_willis> xboxlinux:   use the package manger tools to determine the package names.
<TakeItEZ> reboot for dual-monitor usage? odd idea
<xboxlinux> AcidRain2012,  have i been away that loongg  that its becaome that simple? :D
<dr_willis> Ive had to restart X for twiniew to work totally correct.. but in 12.10 i think that may not be needed any more
<chinoto> TakeItEZ: agreed
<dr_willis> I plug in my 2nd monitor and it even enbles twinview automatically in 12.10
<AcidRain2012> xboxlinux: yeah. lol. thats all i have to do. i run an asus computer. when i had an nvidia card, i had to do quite some modifications. but it was all still under preferences.
<chinoto> I've never had to reboot for dual monitor
<Tex_Nick> ok guys ... i'm making this too complicated ... i just need to do it ... couple hours will be there ... dr_willis & AcidRain2012 thanks :-)
<AcidRain2012> dr_willis: ya im still at 10.10. i think it does if i use the hdmi cable. but dvi and rgb i think i have to logout then login
<xboxlinux> AcidRain2012,  O...o   !!?!?!?
<AcidRain2012> xboxlinux: eh?
<dr_willis> AcidRain2012:  it worked for a dvi cable for me. ;)
<magn3ts> How many Tux hunting noobs have you guys seen lately?
<AcidRain2012> dr_willis: guess your right... must be thin king about my laptop. lol
<xboxlinux> acid thts was a amazed face
<AcidRain2012> lol. in that case, has it been that long for me? lol
<xboxlinux> just 2 years ago its was a pain in the @$$ just to get it to work no matter what
<mika`> when i mount my external usb hardrive, it uses fuseblk (whatever that is)  i have to mount it as root. i think because i have it in my fstab as this:  #UUID=A24AE9C84AE998F5 /media/seagate ntfs rw,noauto,user,exec	0 0    everything is fine, except:  1. i would like to not have to enter root pwd to mount it, and 2. i would like to create and delete files as a normal user, not as root.
<AcidRain2012> mika`: that line is commented out...
<Malsasa> Hello, lintian says: missing-dep-on-jarwrapper when checking my debian.deb from my JAR. How can I fix this?
<dr_willis> mika`:  # - comment so its ignored.. and noauto means it wont mount at boot time
<dr_willis> mika`:  you may want to check the ntfs-3g homepage for examples of fstab lines to do what you want done
<dr_willis> mika`:  or run the ntfs-config utility to auto make a line
<AcidRain2012> UUID=1d112679-6e31-481f-86eb-f7ec25756183	/media/Server2 ext3	defaults	0	0
<AcidRain2012> UUID=1d112679-6e31-481f-86eb-f7ec25756183   /media/Server2   ext3   defaults   0   0
<mika`> acidflash,  yeah, it's commented out, cause i'm testing.. i am just letting mtab do it's thing right now.
<TakeItEZ> next step would be to explain the difference between native linux-fs and fuse-fs like ntfs and how those are handled in fstab ...
<mika`> do i need this fuse-fs thingy?
<dr_willis> chockri:  keep it in channel please
<dr_willis> mika`:  ntfs-3g uses fuse.
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mika`> oh, cause it's ntfs.     and vfat doesn't use fuse right?
<TakeItEZ> mika`: right
<dr_willis> no need for fuse for vfat
<AcidRain2012> dr_willis: i dont have an issue hooking an ntfs drive to my box and modifying it....
<AcidRain2012> unless if ntfs-3g comes stock with ubuntu...
<dr_willis> AcidRain2012:  ive seen them get mounted ith differnt options.. not sure why
<mika`> i thunk i saw something in a mtab line, that had a part about 'create files as 0777' or something like that.
<dr_willis> and nrfs-3g is installed by default
<AcidRain2012> mika`: you can change permissions on the entire drive as root.
<mika`> but if i create a file as it is now, root creates it, i just want my normal usr to create it.
<TakeItEZ> mika`: you want to read"man mount" about mount-options like uid/gid/umask
<mika`> user_id=0,group_id=0      this means root is playing with the drive right?
<Abraham_bacon> help
<dr_willis> you dont chown/chmod ntfs or vfat filesystms.. you set them when they are mounted
<AcidRain2012> mika`: exit out of nautilus...? how did you get into a root browser without being signed in as root, or without typing root password into terminal?
<dr_willis> you mount the ntfs with the right options.. and it will be owned by the user
<nmvs> ayuda !!!!!
<chinoto> Abraham_bacon: state your problem, not a plea for help
<AcidRain2012> dr_willis: right u r. my bad. i always format every ntfs drive as ext3 as soon as i get it :)
<mika`> dr_willis,  yeah, i think i need to mount with the options i want.   like, mount as user. somehow. not as root.
<dr_willis> mika`:  run ntfs-config. or read up on the ntfs-3g wiki page. or the ntf3-3g homepage.. it tells how.
<mika`> i would format it, cept other people in this world use windows, so if my whole ext. drive was ext4, then i couldn't use it on their computers.
<nmvs> AYUDA NO PUEDO HACER CORRER LINEAGE 2 GRACIA
<AcidRain2012> i understood the word hacker
<AcidRain2012> !!!!!
<dr_willis> #UUID=19C853E9785E19AE/media/willis/VideoShare3000ntfs-3gdefaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.UTF-800
<dr_willis> silly thing.. not pasteing tabs. ;)
<mika`> that's ok, i get it.
<mika`> i'll try your line.
<chinoto> mika`: why not just use fat32? I thought that was the de facto way of sharing a drive/partition between windows and linux.
<dr_willis> vfat has a 4gb file size limit
<nmvs> alguien me puede ayudar
<nmvs> porfaaaaaaaaaaavor
<chinoto> good point -_-
<TakeItEZ> !es | nmvs
<ubottu> nmvs: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mika`> fat32 limits to 4gig files.
<nmvs> uuuuuuuuuuuuuhh gracias
<nmvs> (Y)
<sSs> thats FAT (aka FAT16)
<TakeItEZ> sSs: even vfat(fat32)
<sSs> i thought they fixed that
<mika`> i believe fat32 also is four gig limit right?
<sSs> it used to be i thought it was fixed
<xboxlinux> no
<xboxlinux> fat 16 does
<AcidRain2012> chinoto: ya i rly hate that. i tell everyone if they cant connect to the ftp with the instructions i have provided them then they are screwed. cause im not putting a fat32/ntfs drive into my box. and extx doesnt go to windows
<dr_willis> Not sure how you could fix that....
<AcidRain2012> but they do make programs for windows that will read a extx drive
<TakeItEZ> mika`: it has
<TakeItEZ> fat-filesystem always has max filesize = 4GB -1byte
<chinoto> fat32 filesize limit is 4GiB, but there is also something called fat32+ which can go up to 256GiB
<mika`> dmesg says this for the drive:  [41005.987512] sd 30:0:0:0: [sdd] 488397168 512-byte logical blocks: (250 GB/232 GiB)
<mika`> mtab shows it as this:  /dev/sdd1 /media/Seagate fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<mika`> why are the block sizes not the same?
<yeehi> I want to change the firmware on my router to Tomato RAF. Here is my router: http://www.victek.is-a-geek.com/tomatoen.html The Tomato page is here:  http://www.victek.is-a-geek.com/tomatoen.html Which file should I use to flash the router? The people at #tomato didn't help me...
<TakeItEZ> chinoto: exFAT you mean?
<AcidRain2012> yeehi: wrong channel
<mika`> why are you asking in here yeehi ?
<mika`> why not ask about your muffler in your car while you are at it?
<sSs> okay be nice
<yeehi> http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-reviews/31598-cisco-linksys-x2000-wireless-n-adsl2-modem-router-reviewed
<AcidRain2012> mika`: it wasnt the muffler. turns out it was the spark plugs in the wrong pattern
<TakeItEZ> !offtopic | yeehi
<ubottu> yeehi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yeehi> i am using ubuntu mika
<chinoto> TakeItEZ: no this seems to be something else
<mika`> good diag AcidRain2012
<aeon-ltd> yeehi: asking here isn't helpful, asking in offtopic channels is more appropriate, but only the designated channels offer real support
<AcidRain2012> thx. rly tried. lol
<sSs> your question has absolutly nothing to do with Ubuntu
<mika`> what if the router is connected to an ubuntu computer money man?
<AcidRain2012> lol
<aeon-ltd> mika`: not relevant unless it's ubuntu causing the problem
<mika`> i just kiddin.
<dr_willis> hes asking what file to use.. how do we know. ;)
<AcidRain2012> then my advice is, in firefox. 192.168.1.1
<chinoto> TakeItEZ: supposedly compatible with FAT32 (bigger files can get accidentally truncated by software that doesn't support FAT32+), while exFAT is completely incompatible with FAT32, it is only based on FAT
<TakeItEZ> chinoto: i never heard of it, but i guess its something beyond any standard and not spreaded that much
<mika`> in mtab, my drive shows this in it's line:    user_id=0,group_id=0      this means root would be the one creating folders on the drive right?
<AcidRain2012> chinoto: i believe the advice to be given here, is to make all storage devices ext3/4, and then download software for windows that can handle these drive formats
<chinoto> TakeItEZ: I only knew about it a few minutes ago, ahh internet :D
<mika`> acidflash,  do you know of such software for winders?
<chinoto> AcidRain2012: that's what I do for my games and storage on Windows anyway :D (hate defragmenting)
<AcidRain2012> mika`: hang on. i actually downloaded 1 not to long ago. let me see if i can find it on google again
<chinoto> mika`: this is what I use http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<mika`> thanks. this would help me muchly. then i could make all my drives ext4
<AcidRain2012> http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows
<mika`> err, yours says ext2 not ext4 in the url.
<Chojek> Anyone here know how to install skype?
<Chojek> or download it
<dr_willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Chojek> !skype
<mika`> Chojek,  do a google search for medibuntu
<aeon-ltd> mika`: would journaling even be useful when using it like that?
<chinoto> mika`: I know... that part kinda sucks, but it works perfectly for ext2
<Chojek> Mika, i'm on the link ubottu sent me "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/skype
<Chojek> medibuntu?
<mika`> aeon-ltd,  i have no clue. would it? i thought journaling was good if bad things happen. like lose of power or someone ripping the usb out when it's doing stuff.
<mika`> chinoto,  that sucks. i'll search for a ext4 one sometime... that i would use...
<vampire> wow trine 2 showed up in my linux steam cool i bought it in windows
<chinoto> mika`: if you find anything, it's probably fairly new and untested, I looked quite a bit
<Chojek> Mika. i'm on medibuntu, now what?
<aeon-ltd> vampire: that's the standard
<vampire> thats pretty cool though
<mika`> chinoto,  how could they not make this work? if they can do ext2, then why not 4?
<vampire> im downloading it right now wonder how good itll work on ubuntu
<AcidRain2012> what are some cool servers to run in linux?
<AcidRain2012> i enjoy setting up servers and running free services
<TakeItEZ> what a stupid question
<sSs> xampp + opencart
<Albert_Zhou> .....
<quick-> AcidRain2012:  Apache
<sSs> xampp + everyting you would find in softalicious
<chinoto> mika`: seeing as it isn't done yet, I would say it isn't that easy to reimplement in a Windows driver
<AcidRain2012> quick-: i do apache, mumble, mp3 streaming, email server. sms response server, and irc bot for controlling game data
<mika`> Chojek,  read here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<AcidRain2012> was kinda looking for something fresh and new that i havent done before
<RevelX> hey can i just run ubuntu on vmware along side my windows?
<vampire> has anyone tried etherape
<mika`> AcidRain2012,  run a counter-strike server!  hah.
<aeon-ltd> nginx, host a koolaid fan site, dat kool enuff?
<vampire> you can see what people are looking at on your local network
<AcidRain2012> mika`: lol. what i rly wanna do is find some type of directplay for linux or something that would allow me to play my favorite game JKDF2
<AcidRain2012> mika`: on multiplayer over tcp/ip connection. i can play it on single player
<vampire> plex media server nah
<mika`> what's jkdf2?
<AcidRain2012> jedi knight dark forces 2
<AcidRain2012> lol
<mika`> Ext2Fsd is a Windows file system driver for the Ext2, Ext3, and Ext4 file systems. It allows Windows to read Linux file systems natively, providing access to the file system via a drive letter that any program can access.
<mika`> it says it does ext4
<AcidRain2012> mika`: thats the one i had!
<AcidRain2012> it does indeed work
<mika`> i'm not up on the newerish games... my vid card can't take it. and i'm not gonna keep paying $250 for a new vid card every three years... so i gave up on newerish pc games.
<AcidRain2012> mika`: that game came out in 1996
<AcidRain2012> lol
<mika`> so what's the prob acid man?  it should do just fine fer ext4 right?
<chinoto> mika`: if you turn off journaling and extents, then it will probably work great for ext4, but then you're basically using ext2 anyway
<AcidRain2012> mika`: it should. have u tried it? :P
<mika`> i havne't tried it.
<mika`> i do'nt want to unless it won't hurt anything.
<mika`> i don't really get what journaling and extents is.
<dr_willis> i wouldent trust any windows tools to read/write to ext2/3/4
<dr_willis> perhaps READ ONLY.. but not write
<mika`> how come it works just fine with samba shares mrs. willis?
<mika`> er, doctor.
<dr_willis> what does samba have to do with it?
<AcidRain2012> dude im about to install Celestia, its a universe simulation tool. just gonna check out whats int he sky hehe
<chinoto> dr_willis: I agree on greater than ext2
<aeon-ltd> that's like saying why does ftp work
<mika`> cause my winders compuyter reads and wirtes to a samba share on a ext4 computer just fine...
<dr_willis> Samba is accessing ext2/3/4 as ext2/3/4 windows dosent see  the actual fs
<aartist> Hi, testing my
<chinoto> yay abstraction layers!
<mika`> we can't read your test aartist !
<aartist> ok, How I can see ubuntu programs in emacs?
<datruth> could someone help me with an ident issue?
<vampire> mika what video card do you have
<AcidRain2012> Celestia... not very cool. appreciate the work though
<TheLordOfTime> datruth, erm, sure?  whatcha need?
<mika`> it's a geforce 6800
<datruth> TheLordOfTime: i'm using oidentd and I have users setup who are allowed to spoof their ident when placing the .oidentd.conf it's like it doesn't even read it
<vampire> oh yeah thats old scores about what 600 passmark
<mika`> yeah, upgradeing costs too much...
<mika`> i would like to play far cry three.... that'd be sweet. i have it, just haven't installed it cause i know it'll suck.
<mika`> the rest of my computer is very fast...
<vampire> i got a 6850 radeon hd its pretty good
<mika`> ati ? eeew.
<TheLordOfTime> datruth, pastebin me your /etc/oidentd.conf
<vampire> yeah but it plays games at 1080p
<TheLordOfTime> datruth, and what is being placed in ~/.oidentd.conf as well
<mika`> nice. i always thought linux support for amd was bad.
<vampire> its only like 100 bucks
<datruth> TheLordOfTime: one sec
<vampire> it is
<mika`> oh! i haven't looked at prices lately.
<vampire> its best not to use the ati drivers for linux just use the ones that installed when the os was installed
<vampire> in ubuntu they always made the windows jump around like low frame rate looking when i moved the windows
<AcidRain2012> was webmin ever deemed unsecure?
<AcidRain2012> i forgot why i uninstalled it
<TakeItEZ> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<vampire> but the ones ubuntu uses look good but nvidias the way to go for linux
<AcidRain2012> TakeItEZ: good god... uninstalling agian
<datruth> TheLordOfTime: http://pastebin.com/4ideS6Fd
<vampire> even the rain effect never works in compiz on ati but works always for nvidia
<lbj_90> I get a 404 error when I run sudo apt-get update, can anyone help me in tracing the error? I have /etc/apt/sources.list open but I don't know what I should be editing...I can pastebin the output for anyone interested.
<lbj_90> *a 404 error for a few ppas/repositories
<dr_willis> ppas would be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dr_willis> find what one is failing and remove it
<TheLordOfTime> datruth, i have seen random bugs before where the default rules will override the other rules, did you happen to set those all to allow and then test?
<dr_willis> a 404 error is not fatal  so the ssytem should still work
<TheLordOfTime> datruth, (in the default block)
<vampire> a 404 errors a server not found error i think
<lbj_90> I haven't been able to get past it. The error is for the java ppa which isn't listed in /etc/apt/.... oh lemme check list.d
<AcidRain2012> lbj_90: sounds like your resources point to a bad server
<datruth> TheLordOfTime: I did and the same effect
<TheLordOfTime> datruth, how are you testing?
<lbj_90> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/sun-java-community-team/sun-java6/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found. Also another error for i-386 packages
<datruth> TheLordOfTime: with an irc client named irssi
<TheLordOfTime> lbj_90, you may want to be using a different PPA...
<TheLordOfTime> !java > lbj_90
<ubottu> lbj_90, please see my private message
<vampire> why do you even want java
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<lbj_90> That's why I'm confused. I've never added a ppa for it
<lbj_90> Or attempted to install java afaik
<dr_willis> disable the ppa then
<lbj_90> dr_willis I could be extremely dense tonight but I don't see it. apt-get shows where it failed and then shows it's final output so I don't know what URL I'm looking for :S
<dr_willis> look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ for a file containing that sun-java line
<dr_willis> or use the software-sources tool
<TakeItEZ> lbj_90: grep -ri sun-java /etc/apt/
<dr_willis> software-sources, the other-software tab lists all my  PPA's
<TheLordOfTime> datruth, i don't see anything wrong in the config, except for perhaps the directives as they're laid out in your home directory.  For the sake of testing, can you change the /home/user/.oidentd.conf "to" lines to just have the to [network] directive and remove the rest from the condition of reply?
<lbj_90> Moment of clarity for me: I didn't realize list.d was a directory. I've been using nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> ive been saying /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  :)
<lbj_90> dr_willis is the last slash a directory slash?
<dr_willis> its a full path to the files.. correct
<dr_willis> or... use the software sources gui tool.....
<datruth> TheLordOfTime: could you show me an example?
<SerenE_SparK> is there any way we can run a particular program as soon as a new flash drive is added
<datruth> you just want me to have to <server> in my .oidentd.conf?
<Guest84284> #join irc. linuxfromscratch. org
<lbj_90> I've been teaching myself. I learn something new everyday and feel like an idiot when I learn painfully obvious things.
<TheLordOfTime> datruth, i'm sorry, i'm a tad tired, hard to explain things... give me a moment
<TheLordOfTime> datruth, like so: http://pastebin.com/CchPzA1F
<lbj_90> Awesome thanks I can update from cli again!
<TheLordOfTime> datruth, just for the sake of testing, of course, so save the old conf file :P
<datruth> ok
<subcool> sp3ck, thanks for helping me.
<TakeItEZ> SerenE_SparK: you could create an udev rule, but to make sure a device is "new"(unknown) you have to track a database of already used devices
<sp3ck> subcool, no p.
<SerenE_SparK> TakeItEZ:i want to run the program if the device is already been used once
<packetfrog> dr_willis Thank you. :)
<sp3ck> subcool, endurance support :P
<helmut_> hi
<packetfrog> fluxbox is on and working! :)
<packetfrog> hello helmut
<datruth> TheLordOfTime: same effect
<datruth> ;/
<guest-BPDWTv> hyi
<TakeItEZ> SerenE_SparK: http://bit.ly/Do9Wv    as an example. you just would have to add a similar rule for every device you need
<TheLordOfTime> datruth, not sure what to tell you, then, unfortunately...
<Bauer> How do I setup autostart for skype in Ubuntu 13.04? I cant find the settings in gui, I'd rather not have to do chconfig or so
<TheLordOfTime> datruth, because it should work as configured, but isn't.
<TheLordOfTime> !ubuntu+1 | Bauer
<ubottu> Bauer: Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<FAIL35678> Help, my ubuntu 12.04 wont boot after using it yesterday and today it doesn't work for something reason, it is stuck at splash screen with 5 red dots
<FAIL35678> Anyone able to help?
<datruth> okies thanks for the help
<AcidRain2012> FAIL35678: have you tried upgrading to 10.10? ;)
<FAIL35678> you mean 12.10?
<FAIL35678> nope, i am on 12.04
<FAIL35678> i prefer to use LTS versions
<ubuntu_girl_23> hello boys , after i upgraded to 12.04 i cannot login ,login screen splashes again, PLZZ help, tried chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME , reinstall lightdm ,nothing works :(
<AcidRain2012> nah. i mean 10.10 lts
<Malsasa> Hello, lintian gave me error message when building JAR: no-copyright-file but i have placed copyright file in pkg directory. Any advice?
<ubuntu_girl_23> hello any1? , after i upgraded to 12.04 i cannot login ,login screen splashes again, PLZZ help, tried chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME , reinstall lightdm ,nothing works :(
<FAIL35678> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1669569/ my boot.log
<ubuntu_girl_23> FATAL whats ur problem?
<dr_willis> ubuntu_girl_23:  make a new user. see if they can login correctly
<FAIL35678> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1669571/ dmesg.0
<ubuntu_girl_23> dr_willis thanks already done it did not work
<dr_willis> ubuntu_girl_23:  if a newly made user has identical issues.. you got a bigger system issue then just ownership of  your home
<cherrot> is anybody using rtl8188eu WLAN driver?
<AcidRain2012> seems like FAIL35678and ubuntu_girl_23 are having similar issues with lightdm
<FAIL35678> can that information help at all as it gets stuck at ubuntu splash screen with 5 red dots, not responding to any keys
<dr_willis> ubuntu_girl_23:  stop the gdm service (or lightdm) login at the console and see if 'startx' works. or gives an error message
<AcidRain2012> cherrot: what is your issue?
<cherrot> AcidRain2012: It seems that 8188eu has no official driver :(  I can only find this : https://github.com/Red54/linux-shumeipai2/tree/sunxi-3.0/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8188eu   however I don't know if it could work on 64bit ubuntu linux kernel
<ubuntu_girl_23> dr_willis thanks for reply it gives me error "Failed to load session "ubuntu"
<AcidRain2012> cherrot: im not sure... have you looking into the r8168 driver?
<dr_willis> ubuntu_girl_23:  install a differnt window manager/desktop and select it at the lightdm login screen, or try reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop package then try login screen again
<AcidRain2012> i have to use that on my laptop. the r8169 driver doesnt work
<cherrot> AcidRain2012: in its Makefile I can find this line: CONFIG_PLATFORM_I386_PC = y. but no AMD64 configuration...
<packetfrog> anyone use cairo-dock?
<cherrot> AcidRain2012: no. There is drivers for rtl8188cu , but it does not work :(
<FAIL35678> what i could do
<FAIL35678> it does not respond to any keys, arrows, CTRL+ALT+F1 or anything
<FAIL35678> is there anything i can do?
<SerenE_SparK> How can we check if a new flash drive is inserted using java
<AcidRain2012> FAIL35678: have you tried what dr_willis has said?
<FAIL35678> stopping lightdm and login to console?
<FAIL35678> you mean that?
<AcidRain2012> yeah, you could try that. then startx
<FAIL35678> CTRL+ALT+F1?
<FAIL35678> is that the keys for that
<FAIL35678> if yes, already tried, the system simply wont answer to any commands from keyboard, and the splash screen is stuck also so those dots arent going from red to white, they just keep red all time
<AcidRain2012> FAIL35678: hang on
<mika`> everytime i format a drive i'm going to get a new UUID?
<rkhshm> error: ‘O_DIRECT’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<rkhshm> see that error while include O_DIRECT any ideas?
<rkhshm> i've added the heders and all but still it fails.
<FAIL35678> what could be wrong, all was fine yesterday, i did shutdown it correct way and now not working
<AcidRain2012> FAIL35678: it sounds like you managed to break x
<FAIL35678> how, by shutting down my computer?
<FAIL35678> can i repair it any way through live usb?
<AcidRain2012> FAIL35678: you should be able to boot into console similar to that of windows
<FAIL35678> how, by GRUB? i cannot open grub by pressing shift in that purple screen
<sky770> hi all, need to know abt the current status on ubuntu for mobile dev preview release :|
<dr_willis> mika`:  you can change the uuid if you really wanted to.. but uuids should be unique to each filesystem
<AcidRain2012> sky770: i think they already have ubuntu on android devices
<FAIL35678> so is there way to fix it through live usb
<mika`> dr_willis,  i just formatted from a fat32 drive to a ext4 drive.   what if i format it to ext4 again, will it change again?
<sky770> AcidRain2012: nope don't want that
<AcidRain2012> FAIL35678: at this point im no longer any help. id try google
<sky770> want to port to HTC series :D
<dr_willis> mika`:  if its empty. why does it matter..
<mika`> sky770,  umm, you know there is a ubuntu website that talks about ubuntu on android right?
<dr_willis> mika`:  you can change the uuid with the tune2fs command
<mika`> dr_ will cause of fstab
<FAIL35678> i cannot find any help from google
<dr_willis> mika`:  so change the fstab? ;)
<sky770> hang on..fellas pulling up some links for you..of what I am asking for :D
<mika`> i don't wanna change fstab everytime i format a usb key.
<dr_willis> mika`:  normally you dont have USB keys/removeable media in fstab  unless you plan on keeping them plugged in always..
<AcidRain2012> mika`: the uuid never changes....
<TakeItEZ> mika`: every tme you "format" a drive, the UUID changes. so either don't use UUIDs in fstab or change fstab
<dr_willis> mika`:  and you can set up fstab to mount based on Label if you wanted.
<cristian_c> Hi
<mika`> dr_willis,  i put them in fstab cause i want my one gigabyte drive to mount to /media/1 and my seagate ext. drive to mount to /media/seagate  and so on... that's why.
<sky770> I don't want this: "Ubuntu for Android"  (http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android) but* I need to know the ETA (for dev. preview) of this: "Ubuntu for Mobile" (http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone)
<dr_willis> using ext4 on removeable media - can have issues when used on other systems also.
<sky770> err.. Ubuntu for phones*
<dr_willis> mika`:  set a proper LABEL on the filesystem and thats what they will use as their mountpoint
<mika`> ooh, maybe i will have to do fstab as label instead of uuid for these flash drives.
<dr_willis> make the label  segate for the segate usb.. and so forth
<cristian_c> I turned on the suspension, but when I resume not everything is as before
<dr_willis> if you make a label.. then you wont even need a fstab entry
<dr_willis> it will use its label as its mountpoint name
<AcidRain2012> sky770: ... that seems to be the exact same thing. just different wording
<aeon-ltd> sky770: it comes when it comes
<mika`> easy way to set fstab to ident the drive by label instead of uuid?   or just replace UUID=58439834523223  with the word LABEL=whatever   ?
 * sky770 *sighs* no wonder..a 1k+ users on a single IRC :|
<dr_willis> mika`:  Set the label. and try it with out a fstab entry at all...
<mika`> sky770,  only certain phones can do ubuntu. read the website.
<sky770> AcidRain2012: nooo...whoa :O you gotta read the docs man
<cristian_c> for example, the chromium browser is no longer opened
<mika`> dr_willis,  i have all labels set. in fstab instead of UUID=  i can just change that to LABEL=   right?
<dr_willis> I will belive in ubuntu on phones when i see it actually out. ;)
<aeon-ltd> sky770: no one here works at canonical, therefore we can't confirm anything you want to know
<dr_willis> mika`:  you gave the filesystem a label.. tne when you insert it.. it should mount to /media/username/label
<sky770> yes..but what I am looking for is the native ground up ubuntu OS capable of being installed on android's hardware and not wrapped up and being installed inside* android OS* :|
<sky770> :p
<aeon-ltd> HEY SHUTTLEWORTH! some guy needs help
<sky770> ^
<mika`> dr_willis,  oooh, ok, i see waht you are saying now.   right on. there is no need for me to play with fstab now that i have used gparted to set proper labels.
<cristian_c> If I launch it from terminal, I get: pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.1/resource: File or directory not found
 * sky770 just wanting to know about the dev. preview ETA
<dr_willis> mika`:  you got it
<AcidRain2012> sky770: i see what your saying. but why? android and linux are similar in many ways
<linux> d
<aeon-ltd> sky770: the ground is the linux kernel
<sky770> ^ yes effectively yes
<cristian_c> that would be the output of the monitor, but I have no other information
 * dr_willis is happy they got xbmc out for android now. ;)
<sky770> but see its not the same thing
<aeon-ltd> sky770: it is the same thing
<dONALD> Hi people!
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<sky770> dr_willis 'ol nes :p
<sky770> news*
<aeon-ltd> sky770: the kernels are remerged
<dONALD> is there a way to stop gthumb from changing the size of it's window?
 * sky770 hides
<sky770> later ~ :D
<dONALD> I cold destroy that sh*t program I swear
<aeon-ltd> dONALD: use a wm/de that overrides it's resize function?
<dONALD> wm/de ?
<dONALD> what is that?
<aeon-ltd> window manager desktop environment
<dONALD> and how do I do that?
<AcidRain2012> dONALD: what i dont understand is why use gthumb instead of the default f-spot photo manager?
<aeon-ltd> dONALD: you don't unless you want to stop using whatever you're using
<dr_willis> compiz has a windows resize plugin thing
<dONALD> what do you mean default?
<dONALD> default in what? there is no such thing in linux as default
<AcidRain2012> i mean that it comes preinstalled in ubuntu
<AcidRain2012> yes...
<dr_willis> the default photo app in ubuntu is f-spot
<dONALD> I have xubuntu 12.04, gthumb is the preinstalled one
<mika`> dONALD,  in linux, my laptop works by default.
<dONALD> okay, never mind
<AcidRain2012> like i said. upgrade to 10.10
<mika`> reaver should come installed by default.
<mika`> hah.
<mika`> yaaaay for WPS.
 * dr_willis makes a disrto called DefaultLinux
<mika`> (but don't tell my neighbours.)
<AcidRain2012> DefaultLinux will be available for every device
<AcidRain2012> ever..
<nydel> upgrade interrupted, current output of "uname -r" indicates 3.5.0-20, need 3.5.0-24/newest kernel ... "sudo apt-get -f install" halted at "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-24-generic" - problems with grub.cfg generation seem to have resolved - fix attempts result usually in a call for "sudo dpkg --configure -a" which halts on the same line as "apt-get install" -- next step? please and thank you.
<mika`> dr_willis,  will my usb drive formatted to ntfs mount without fuse by default in DefaultLinux?
<AcidRain2012> lol
<vicsar> .
<dr_willis> mika`:  ntfs-3g uses fuse....
<mika`> crap.
<AcidRain2012> why not do it by Default?
<dr_willis> the default is it defaults...
<AcidRain2012> im in
<mika`> can we force the world to use ext4 by default?   get rid of ntfs and hfs? please doctor?
<mika`> can gparted come installed by default? why is it on the live cd, but after install, it's not there...?
<AcidRain2012> i heard computers were going to come with default linux
<nydel> (bump) i am desperate. also savvy enough to be an easy ticket. please help.
<dr_willis> theres lots of things on the cd not installed by default
<mika`> they should come with a free OS by default.   then the usr can have the option to pay for something they don't need!
<mika`> can your defaultlinux installation come with everything that comes by default on the live cd?
<AcidRain2012> dr_willis:  also, i heard that win8 is making it as difficult as possible to install linux and other OS over windows. what does the DefaultLinux distro do to counterattack this?
<dr_willis> dd does wonders.
<AcidRain2012> dd?
<mika`> he's talking about boobies.
<mika`> tsk tsk
<TakeItEZ> for non-support chcitchat there is #ubuntu-offtopic, by default
<AcidRain2012> damn it willis get your head in the game. we gotta free the world
<aeon-ltd> AcidRain2012: nothing, signing for secure boot is possible with linux too
<nydel> dr_willis: AcidRain2012: i know you two are rather savvy, may i trouble you for guidance please. i am 90% sure if system goes down it will not come back up.
<AcidRain2012> aeon-ltd: so your telling me that linux is going to counter attack a windows closure by the same method?
<mika`> i wonder if linux will get more popular in the next few years as every new computer buyer has to deal with winders 8, and hate it. then move to linux.
<aeon-ltd> AcidRain2012: http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/11/linux-foundation-secure-boot/
<dr_willis> nydel:  you can always boot from an earlier kernel from the grub menu if the current one goofs up
<mika`> nydel,  what do you mean "if the system goes down' ?
<aeon-ltd> mika`: it already is, android.
<dr_willis> I rarely have to mess with apt or kernel issues.
<aeon-ltd> *; not ,
<nydel> mika`: if for any reason my system is shut down, i am not confident it will boot correctly.
<mika`> nydel,  oooh. how'd you hurt the poor guy?
<mika`> aeon-ltd,  even leo laporte is now recommending android due to crapple's closed-ness of everything. yaaaay.
<AcidRain2012> aeon-ltd: i see what your saying. this is nice
<nydel> mika`: dr_willis: i believe an ubuntu upgrade was interrupted by a cold shutdown
<mika`> i heard on the news that they had chimps playing with ipads... shows how lame / simple / basic they are. a chimp can use the thing.
<mika`> nydel,  did you try the upgrade again/
<mika`> ?
<mika`> that IS bad. i would re-do that whole OS if that happended to me and had issues afterwards.
<nydel> mika`: dr_willis: -- if you would, see my first note, above, please?
<mika`> that happened to me once with windows, it couldn't be fixed for me.
<aeon-ltd> mika`: when the app stores merge, and a better screening program is made then android can compete properly
<dr_willis> no idea of a proper fix for a shutdown during a upgrade.   you mean a release upgrade from 11.x to 12.x? or just a normal apt-get upgrade?
<nydel> mika`: ubuntu would not boot after the incident. i dual-booted into windows, which upgraded while i was otherwise occupied, it rebooted automatically into ubuntu.
<nydel> dr_willis: a kernel upgrade, i believe.
<datruth> TheLordOfTime: could I force the to settings in the main oidentd.conf?
<AcidRain2012> wow. ive had bad experience with a relese upgrade. scared to do it
<nydel> dr_willis: i am watching "apt-get install" halted at "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-24-generic"
<mika`> hmm, so you were in windows, and windows update did some updates, then it auto-rebooted you, then now it booted to ubuntu by default (haha, i got to use that word legitimately)  and now you are worried that the windows is not going to boot ok?
<dr_willis> you could try booting to an earlier kernel and purge/reinstalling the latest kernel
<mika`> or am i confused nydel ?
<mika`> nydel,  that doesn't sound so bad. at boot, just select your older kernel.
<nydel> mika`: it always boots ubuntu default. wubi install. perhaps something about the windows update made the ubuntu install usable. i don't know, but i am in, using kernel 3.5.0-20
<nydel> unfortunately i am unable to install or update any software
<mika`> oooh wubi.  i know nothing aboot wubi.
<nydel> as the system seems to want badly to upgrade the kernel
<mika`> what's the point of wubi? why not just dual boot like the good ol days?
<mika`> sudo system-config set i-am-the-boss --no-kernel-for-you
<nydel> mika`: several years ago i installed a wubi on a pure whim, thinking i would play for an hour. i never booted back into windows.
<mika`> hahaha. nice job nydel
<mika`> time to take the leap to a normal install?
<auronandace> nydel: why not make a proper install then?
<nydel> after i am finished with this, i will be partitioning my drive and installing ubuntu properly, leaving windows just enough room to breathe through a straw
<mika`> nydel,  i like to start with a clean install every year or so.
<AcidRain2012> lol
<cellofellow> I have a laptop with built in USB webcam (04f2:b2b0 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd) that used to work fine but now it doesn't work at all except I can sort of get ffplay to display from it.
<nydel> these are all wonderful points
<AcidRain2012> u dont want windows nasty filesystem next to your linux. it may catch something from it
<mika`> nydel,  be finished then. just get your data files (your music, whatever) offa there and wipe that mofo.
<cellofellow> Used to beautifully work with Skype, and ideas on how to fix it?
<vampire> ubuntu wont start after update i keep having to go to advanced start then the old version in the grub any ideas
<AcidRain2012> mika`: imagine if you installed ex2fs program for windows and you were dual booting and a virus read your ext system and infected init.d to do annoying shit
<AcidRain2012> things i mean
<mika`> vampire,   are you a real vampire or you just love twilight too much?
<nydel> i am surprised
<nibbler__> vampire: just uninstall your latest kernel, so an older one gets default.
<vampire> nah i just needed something different to identify me on the net work
<mika`> AcidRain2012,  good point. i'm just not gonna install that ext reading program.
<nibbler__> but there is a kernel update coming up, that is desireable for everyone :/
<AcidRain2012> im happy i started the use of the term default so widely in this channel. win
<nydel> not a person in here has any idea what to do when update-initramfs halts, or what causes it?
<mika`> nydel,  luckily you don't have to care about your error as you are going to wipe that mofo soon anyway.
<vampire> how nibbler
<nibbler__> nydel: it runs several scripts, one of those might be broken. /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks or such
<AcidRain2012> mika`: lol. id say its unlikely. but the idea is like taking a drink after someone who has aids. never knkow what could happen
<nibbler__> vampire: with synaptic or apt-get remove
<mika`> nydel,  just boot it with a live cd - get your data off it. and wipe it.
<AcidRain2012> mika`: your saying just wipe the rim and its safe. lol. im saying pour a whole new glass with a whole new bottle
<nydel> see, i have to fix it first. otherwise i haven't learned anything.
<vampire> terminal or what
<nydel> i either fix it or go down with the ship
<mika`> AcidRain2012,  then again, how is my computer going to get a virus in the first place?  i'm savvy enough for that not to happen.
 * cellofellow will ask again tomorrow
<AcidRain2012> mika`: porn?
 * cellofellow is tired
<nydel> thank you nibbler__ there is a lot to look at here
<AcidRain2012> lol
<vampire> i really dont like twighlight
<mika`> nydel,  we are not here to learn things. no learning allowed in this channel.  sorry.  type !rules
<vampire> skyrim though
<AcidRain2012> vampire: you dont have to lie to be in here. we wont judge u
<AcidRain2012> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nydel> well thank you very kindly everyone, i appreciate your help. i'll be hanging around if anyone thinks of anything else.
<mika`> AcidRain2012,  pron can't give you a virus, but yeah, a bad site can... who goes to pron sites though? just dl pron vids if you want em from irc...
<mika`> nydel,  can't you just select your older kernel when grub shows you what it can boot?
<AcidRain2012> lol. i run quite a large ftp that people upload to. you are more than welcome to add to it.
<nydel> mika`: actually, clarify for me something -- my bootup menu is two items, Ubuntu & Windows 7
<mika`> AcidRain2012,  you have a extra TB in that mofo?
<AcidRain2012> mika`: well as far as windows goes, it rly depends on what type of services you use. such as msn messenger, yahoo, all that
<nydel> is that perhaps not even grub?
<AcidRain2012> mika`: yea :D
<AcidRain2012> lol
<mika`> AcidRain2012,  i could up ya some stuff....
<AcidRain2012> actually thats prolly all i have left. only do like 10gigs if u do
<vampire> hey nibbler how do i do this i need a walkthrough
<mika`> AcidRain2012,  10 gigs would take a long time... i can only up at about 67KB/s
<AcidRain2012> mika`: :/ rly?
<AcidRain2012> who is your internet provider?
<mika`> in canada it's called shaw (it's cable)
<nibbler__> vampire: please nopaste the output of "aptitude search linux-image | grep ^i; uname -r"
<AcidRain2012> dude, when the cable guy comes to hook up your internet, you need to tell him to take the trap off of it and you will fix all of his computers for life
<mika`> dr_willis,  how do you list (or see if you have) an older kernel on your system that nydel can make grub boot to?
<AcidRain2012> i did that, and he said if i brought him some business for people willing to pay a 1 time fee for cable, he would throw me 50$ on 200^
<nydel> mika`: "sudo update-grub" lists the newest kernel along with those between my current kernel & the newest
<mika`> talk in pm. they are gonna get mad at us in the chan.
<nydel> do you suppose that if i reboot now it may fix?
<nydel> note:
<nydel> i have tried to install all the kernel packages through virtually every channel
<nydel> using apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, dpkg, etc
<vampire> whats aptitude
<AcidRain2012> aptitude is same as apt-get now
<vampire> i dont have it hold on ill figure it out
<mika`> nydel,  can you paste me in a private message what that output of sudo update-grub    says?
<AcidRain2012> can you tell me the output of del y | C:\sys32\
<AcidRain2012> ;)
<AcidRain2012> ... got quiet....
<vampire> i installed aptitude
<vampire> hope you dont hack me
<auronandace> !aptitude | vampire
<ubottu> vampire: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<AcidRain2012> aptitude is a secure backdoor trojan similar to backorffice
<AcidRain2012> nah jk. its good
<auronandace> !joke
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<AcidRain2012> =(
<vampire> i know he was joking
<sky770> O_o
<vampire> so should i type that into terminal still i installed aptitude
 * sky770 zzzzZZZZZ
<AcidRain2012> vampire: aptitude works just like apt-get
<sky770> ^
<AcidRain2012> so if you wanna install gimp....  sudo aptitude install gimp
<superdo> hi, recommended *working* reminder app for ubuntu?
<AcidRain2012> sudo apt-get gimp
<nibbler__> vampire: just execute the command in the cli, no sudo required. it shows which kernels are installed, and which one you are running right now
<sanav> i recently buy a Dell 15z inspiron ultrabook , please suggest me which linux is better (have good battery backup during run)
<AcidRain2012> to say which linux is "better" would be wrong
<auronandace> sanav: ##linux might have a less biased answer
<sky770> sanav: you have to try them out first..pref in "live mode"
<vampire> kernal number 3.5.0-17
<vampire> and 3.5.0-23
<sky770> in the world of linux sanav..there's nothing as "best" its just "compatible" :|
<dr_willis> laptop makers never want to share the secrets of their windows drivers that squeeze out battery life.
<sanav> sky770: i tried fedora 18 , but it just gave me 2.5 hour of backup
<vampire> both 64 and generic
<dr_willis> i doubt if any disrto will give you much better sanav
<sky770> mostly its the brightness, chipset power management IMO dr_willis :D
<vampire> what do i do next get it
<dr_willis> newer kernels might be better...
<nibbler__> vampire: the aptitude shows you what kernels oyu ahve, the uname -r shows you which you are running - just remove those "apt-get remove" taht you dont need, or that dont work
<AcidRain2012> dr_willis: id say we can look at how an android device functions when it gets below 15% battery life, and do the same thing on a linux laptop
<dr_willis> i rarely let my android phone get below 30%
<sky770> n that's why I asked for dev preview for "ubuntu for phones" :|
<AcidRain2012> well true.
<nibbler__> there is a lot you can do to fine-tune powerconsumption on laptops.... just google it for your model, and use the laptop-mode package iirc
<dr_willis> Im not sure its even been released.
<AcidRain2012> lol. sky770 u want me to install ubuntu on my phone real quick? :P
 * sky770 is a flashing ROM's for the past 5-6 days now.. ask him abt batt life :p
<sky770> nooo..not *inside* android :p
<vampire> so i think it would be the newest one so would you know the exact thing i type in terminal
<AcidRain2012> lol >_>
<AcidRain2012> define "inside" android?
<sky770> I want to have a look* (by looks means I want to have a file in my hands) at the dev. preview editio for ubuntu for phons.
<sky770> AcidRain2012: wrapper*
<sky770> no wrapping em up :p
<sky770> as an app :D
<AcidRain2012> so you are saying that a ROM is kinda like an app>
<AcidRain2012> ?
<sky770> nooo
<sanav> i tried joli OS but , its totally internet based :(
<dr_willis> sanav:  so? ;)
<sky770> I meant..I want to install ubuntu's derivate for a phone just a ROM/OS and not install ubuntu os when I have already have android on  a phone (that'be installing ubuntu as an app inside android..much like a VM)
<AcidRain2012> cause i have installed DroidX CyanogenMod on a pandigital with no phone service (it wasnt an option), but still had the dialer
<vampire> it would be apt-get remove linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic
<sky770> derivate == derivative*
<aeon-ltd> sky770: there is no public beta or nightlies
<sky770> ^ yep..I know. but I just read somewhere that..it'be available from 23st feb :D
<sky770> 21st*
<sanav> dr_willis: which OS you have on your laptop ?
<AcidRain2012> ive installed ubuntu as a rom...
<aeon-ltd> sky770: source?
<AcidRain2012> still not sure i get what your saying
<sky770> so..I thought there must be some hush-hush on the IRC
<aeon-ltd> sky770: in a channel made for support?
<sky770> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/02/ubuntu-phone-developer-preview-will-arrive-on-february-21st/
<AcidRain2012> pfft. no admins man. party. say what u want
<sky770> up on ars :D
<sky770> maybe.. arse* :p
<aeon-ltd> so uh why can't you wait 4 days?
<sky770> :|
<sky770> that's 24x4 hrs
<neo84> Hi, I need help . I want to create my 12.04 laptop as wifi hotspot . For internet I have ZTE Modem. but when I click on USe as hotspot , it remains for some time and resets automatically. Help me fix this
<sky770> nom..nom..
<vampire> did a sudo hope it restarts
<AcidRain2012> sky770: we have to create a time machine similar to the one seen in south park to get the first release of the wii by nintendo. but instead we will be aiming for ubuntu for android by canonical
 * sky770 remembers..South-Park :D
<sky770> brb..zzZZZ
<vampire> hey nibbler im restarting if you all dont hear from me i have failed and cant load ubuntu lol
<sanav> what is the average battery backup a linux can gave on window based laptop/netbook/*
<AcidRain2012> lol. never see vampire again
<nibbler__> good luck Vampire0_
<nibbler__> or such.
<sky770> dell inspiron n4010  i5 1.8~2.4Ghz, 6gig ddr3, linux mint 10 (yes I know its freakin 'ol :p ) == ~3hrs on just listening to music on banshee.
<sky770> + youtube vid playback HD :D
<vampire> im back it worked
<sky770> so all in all..it fits well on my 2-3 yr ol laptop erm :|
<sanav> sky770: is mint good for laptop ?
<neo84>  Hi, I need help . I want to create my 12.04 laptop as wifi hotspot . For internet I have ZTE Modem. but when I click on USe as hotspot , it remains for some time and resets automatically. Help me fix this
<sky770> oh yes..I more thing it has a ati5650m @1gig, using ati's proprietary binary driver (baawwww.. :p suck proprietary)
<sanav> sky770:  is 12.04 good option ?
<sanav> sky770: ubuntu 12.04
<sky770> sanav: I already told ya bro...you gotta try a a *distribution* before juding it..as its the hardware compatibility which counts and then offcourse other things: battery life? (tweak it!), perf? (tweak some more) :D
<sanav> sky770: ok
<vampire> nibbler you stil there
<nibbler__> i am, but if you don't tag-complete my name, i hardly ever see you speaking to me
<sky770> try both of them in Live mode (just download the image, make a live usb-drive out of it/burn a dvd..pop it in..n try it in "Live Mode" i.e. it won't install on your hard drive but just load in RAM
<AcidRain2012> is that how it works? ;)
<vampire> ok i dont know how but what if i want to do another upgrade should i wait till a new one instead of 23
<sanav> sky770: thanks man ...hope i ound my distro ;/
<sky770> for newbies..Linux mint is #1 (and yes if yer wondering..its based off Ubuntu :D)
<sky770> sanav: np bro../anytime
<AcidRain2012> ahhhhh now see there. i disagree
<AcidRain2012> what is mint's default desktop environment?
<abc_harold> Everyone's idle on #ubuntu-steam so can here help? I'm having trouble just installing Steam (64-bit) on Ubuntu 12.10. Any ideas?
 * sky770 pfftt AcidRain2012.. time for an upgrade to "AcidRain *2013* " ? :P u 'ol man
<dr_willis> #1? never noticed...
<AcidRain2012> sky770: >_> yea was rly counting on the world to end then... lol jk
 * sky770 : FYI: I would prefer using Mint with cinnamon
<dr_willis> abc_harold:  state what the problem is we can see if we can help
<AcidRain2013> sky770: man i just really really enjoy the gnome2 desktop
<sky770> dr_willis: u gotta be kidding me? right? (http://distrowatch.com/) see POLL on HPR (hits per page ranking)
<AcidRain2013> i tried cinnamon under ubuntu studio. it was straight.
<dr_willis> people overlook all the issues gnome2 had..
<vampire> hey acid rain why do we need emotion for artificial intelligence
<sky770> POLL on right side top side of the page
<dr_willis> sky770:  its been mentioned that the disrto watch 'ranking' means absoultly nothing....
<sky770> yes..
<abc_harold> I can't install Steam (64-bit) on 64-bit Ubuntu 12.10, I get an error about dependencies (steam64: Depends: steam (= 1.0.0.27ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed)
<sky770> but still it does reflect the  confidence of the community
<dr_willis> sky770:  it reflects nothing other then clicks on a link...
<AcidRain2013> dr_willis: what issues does gnome2 have?
<dr_willis> this was covered in detail about 9 mo ago.
<sky770> and AFAIK, dr_willis you should rad more often :D
<sky770> rad == read*
<AcidRain2013> sky770: based off what you are saying is the "best", u are saying windows os is better than linux because more people use it
<sky770> ubuntu was done when it introduced amazon :|
 * sky770 hates corp stuff
<sky770> whoa..M$ is bullshiz
<dr_willis> AcidRain2013:  old grandfathered in code.  lack of customization features and so on.. the Gnome-devs  went on about it when   they anounced gnome-shell
<barbywannaplay> f
<AcidRain2013> sky770: that poll is bullshiz lol
<TakeItEZ> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * sky770 can't help here..am srry am a /.
<dr_willis> sky770:  i did read.. there was a lot of blog sites about how the disrtowatch site numbers ment nothing.
<AcidRain2013> dr_willis: eh.... i cant say i know what you mean. i feel llike i can fully customize my gnome2
<dr_willis> and were being  blogged to death because there was nothing better to report.
 * sky770 won't discuss that here..
<dr_willis> AcidRain2013:  try to set your screensaver options.
<aeon-ltd> you keep staying on the format of gnome2 you'll never be able to make real changes to UX, imo win 7 like desktops have reached their limit any further developments would only increase efficiency. at this point 10x better is easier to achieve than 10% better
<dr_willis> but gnome2 is dead.. so its not worth debateing
<ubuntu_girl_23> hi boys ,12.04 login doesnt work, even when i have installed gdm, it says "Failed to load session"ubuntu" , there were errors during installation of gdm WARNING: node <gettext_domain> not understood below <schema>
<AcidRain2013> dr_willis: what about them?
<AcidRain2013> dr_willis: i mean im curious. if something is messed up with my gnome2, i wanna know about it
<sky770> gnome 2 might be dead..but there is MATE
<sky770> its fork*
<sky770> later~
<dr_willis> AcidRain2013:  not really ontopic for here..  the gnome devs and sites mention thevarious reasons.
<ubuntu_girl_23> AcidRain2013 what is the problem u r faving?
<AcidRain2013> ubuntu_girl_23: im actually having no problem at all. was going to see if i could assist dr_willis in a possible gnome problem ;p
<sky770> ^
<AcidRain2013> i tried MATE as well. i believe its the best after gnome2
<sky770> :D
 * sky770 << he keeps coming back.. :p
<sky770> am go for Cinnamon
<ubuntu_girl_23> oh AcidRain2013 dr_willis suggested me to install gdm but i am still unable to login  "Failed to load session"ubuntu" , there were errors during installation of gdm WARNING: node <gettext_domain> not understood below <schema>
<sky770> gdm?
<AcidRain2013> lightdm
<sky770> zzzZZ
<ubuntu_girl_23> gnome desktop manager i guess sky770 , i replace lightdm
<AcidRain2013> ubuntu_girl_23: did you have unity>
<AcidRain2013> ?
<sky770> yes I know what gdm stands for :p
<ubuntu_girl_23> yes AcidRain2013
<dr_willis> ubuntu_girl_23:  i suggested trying to install some other desktops.. like jwm, or  lubuntu/lxde to see if those sessions worked..
<AcidRain2013> ubuntu_girl_23: try sudo aptitude install gnome-shell
 * sky770 pulls his head out..and cries outloud: "is the OP/admin back in here"?
<Ronalds_M> I'm sucessfully combining kde, unity and xfce
<Ronalds_M> and gnome ofcourse
<ubuntu_girl_23> AcidRain2013 dr_willis thanks i will reboot and try . Q: i think this schema error is causing problem, WARNING: node <gettext_domain> not understood below <schema> ,how can i fix it?
<Ronalds_M> but I'm on precise, can I get newest gnome?
<sky770> ronalds_m have you named your new invention?
<AcidRain2013> dr_willis: i believe u disagree with my opinion that because winVista came out with its ugly "flashy cool" desktop that gnome's unity felt it had to do the same thing to hang with the times. but really, they didnt realize that they were following in the footsteps of failure. thus the building upon MATE, cinnamon, and several others really got into development
<sky770> :D
<Ronalds_M> it's something like gnome 2, but with apps of qt
<dr_willis> mate and cinnamon will die out rather quickly i imagine when the  next gnome shwll gets here that has a classic look theme.
<AcidRain2013> Ronalds_M: now thats what im talking about
<aeon-ltd> AcidRain2013: wut? if anything developments in compiz were to match vista not the unity interface
<dr_willis> Ronalds_M:  theres ppa's out for the latest gnome-shell if thats what you want
<Ronalds_M> yes
<Ronalds_M> that could be nice
<AcidRain2013> well im not saying that any others would last longer than the other. im just saying... simplicity. keep it simple stupid. kiss
<AcidRain2013> that whole thing
<aeon-ltd> AcidRain2013: use arch?
<AcidRain2013> never used arch
<aeon-ltd> they say the same thing there
<AcidRain2013> used just about everything but arch
<aeon-ltd> AcidRain2013: absolute simplicity, one program one purpose.
<Ronalds_M> Arch is interesting but it takes some time to practice, although I don't like the idea of rolling release
<AcidRain2013> lol. math teacher used to say that back in the day
<dr_willis> thats often not a good thing.
<vampire> use dsl linux that os has everything
<dr_willis> Tiny Core Linux. ;)
<Ronalds_M> tiny core, is it  burnable on one cd?
<aeon-ltd> yes
<dr_willis> its 35mb for the HUGE version of it.. ;P
<vampire> dsl linux really doesn't have nothing
<epzeal> hello, does anyone know "ubuntu phone" will run on a Nokia N900 ?
<Gustav_> when i start Ubuntu and chose one of the settings it says: "/casper/vmlinuz: not found or" something like that. i have got ubuntu on a USB drive, i use this USB creator: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/  could somone please help me?  sorry for bad spelling, i am Norwegian :P
<bekks> epzeal: NO need to ask twice after already have been answered in #ubuntu-de
<dr_willis> Gustav_:  sounds like that tool dident put the iso on the usb correctly. You may want to try some of the other tools at the pendrivelinux web site
<dr_willis> Gustav_:  what ubuntu release did you try to put on the USB?
<Gustav_> 12.04
<Ronalds_M> if arm kernels will be better with some intel arms, then mobile processing with ubuntu would be more greater
<dr_willis> desktop or server?
<vampire> use unetbootin
<Gustav_> i used the program Ubuntu recomended
<vampire> gustav use unetbootin
<Ronalds_M> but I think N900 is too low
<vampire> it puts linux onto usb
<Gustav_> ok
<vampire> it works ive used it
<vampire> it didn't go on right like he said
<dr_willis> theres dozens of such tools  - ive had unetbootin fail befor.. and other tools work
<Ramesh1979in> Hi Experts, i am having problem in my server and i am new to linux, i need assistance....It`s urgent
<dr_willis> be sure your iso file is correct also
<dr_willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<echohiccups> hello
<vampire> make sure you set aside space for file movement like 230 mb
<vampire> theres an option
<echohiccups> yes
<Gustav_> i put it to max with the other program .P
<Ramesh1979in> mdadm --detail /dev/md0 is showing some degraded state
<Gustav_> :P*
<echohiccups> 奶奶的
<Gustav_> bye, and Thx for the help
<Ramesh1979in> anyone is there to help me
<vampire> bye
<iceroot> Ramesh1979in: and what is your question?
<Ramesh1979in> Hi Iceroot, i am having problem in some disk or ??
<iceroot> Ramesh1979in: yes
<iceroot> Ramesh1979in: it does not mean the disc is broken but one disc is not active in the array at the moment
<Ramesh1979in> which to get which disk is faulty??
<iceroot> !raid | Ramesh1979in
<ubottu> Ramesh1979in: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<iceroot> Ramesh1979in: mdadm is showing it already [U_] means the second disc is faulty, [_U] means the first disc is faulty
<iceroot> Ramesh1979in: read the first link from ubottu
<Ronalds_M> what's most interesting, you can theme kde apps now with ambiance theme
<Ramesh1979in> 0       8        1        0      active sync   /dev/sda1
<Ronalds_M> found this on omg ubuntu last night
<Ramesh1979in> 1       0        0        1      removed
<Ramesh1979in> State : clean, degraded
<iceroot> Ramesh1979in: cat /proc/mdstat
<vampire> how to install amd drivers
<vampire> ubuntu12.10
<iceroot> !amd | vampire
<vampire> yeah
<iceroot> !ati | vampire
<ubottu> vampire: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<vampire> do you know how ubottu
<vampire> are you a robot
<iceroot> vampire: read the link from ubottu
<vampire> ok
<vampire> but is he a robot how does he provide the links so fast
<akshayr> how to increase the font size in libre ??
<iceroot> vampire: yes she is a bot
<Malsasa> Hello all, how can I make my DEB package installable in system and appear in menu? Is there any tutorial?
<dr_willis> there should be tons of guides on making deb packages.
<bekks> Malsasa: Which deb?
<dr_willis> as for the menus.. you have it install a proper whatever.desktop file
<vampire> If you encounter bugs with these closed-source drivers, developers will not be able or even willing to assist you in resolving your issues. Use at your own risk.
<Kentrel> Hey guys. I have Sleep options available, but if I use it and then come back I have to reboot to get it back again
<Kentrel> How do I fix this?
<Malsasa> bekks: i package my JAR into a DEB.
<vampire> if i do it can i go back
<iceroot> vampire: yes
<vampire> you will help
<bekks> Malsasa: And did you incorporate a starter into the menu, etc.?
<iceroot> vampire: they are just not maintained from ubuntu itself so we cant support/change the drivers
<Malsasa> dr_willis: yes, but i don;t know whickh tutorial for making installable into Ubuntu menu...
<Malsasa> bekks: yes
<vampire> ok
<Malsasa> bekks: any tutorial, Mr. bekks?
<dr_willis> Malsasa:  look at the existing whatever.desktop files - use them as a template.
<bekks> Malsasa: So you created a postinst script, for doing it?
<dr_willis> Malsasa:  for example gedit.desktop
<Malsasa> dr_willis: okay, okay! Thank you...
<Malsasa> bekks: no, i have not doing that
<Malsasa> dr_willis: where should i place the *.desktop file?
<dr_willis> for some java apps. ive see where you have to use a bash script that cds to there the jar is at . then runs the java app.. some dont like it when ran from a differnt directory
<dr_willis> Malsasa:  'locate gedit.desktop'   same as where that is :) with all the 1000's of .desktop files
<Malsasa> dr_willis: yes, my bash works, but my DEB is not install into menu.
<Malsasa> dr_willis: wow, thank you for the guide...
<dr_willis> you put the .desktp file on the system and  they all get scanned/added to the menus.. thats how it works
<dr_willis> when in doubt.. look at existing .deb packages and 'borrow' the  layout. ;P
<Malsasa> dr_willis: wow, excellent guide, clever ways... thank you...
<vampire> that article was bunk all i had to do was type fglrx in the search bar and install additional drivers
<dr_willis> all ive ever needed to do was use the addational-drivers tool. ;)
<dr_willis> i did notice today that TF2 on steam ran decently well with the noveau drivers.. which suprised me.
<vampire> trine 2 looks weird with the open source drivers
<JennyBlueBird> dunno if this is the right place but, are ATI drivers useable for gaming these days, or is it still nVidia if you want to do any gaming ?
<JennyBlueBird> My old card literally just died, so I'm pondering what to get
<vampire> get nvidia
<dr_willis> ive noticed that some of the Humble bundle games i own do are not on steam. ;(
<vampire> hold on ill let you know right now
<vampire> jenny hold on a sec
<vampire> im installing the ati drivers right now for a hd 6850
<vampire> driver install failed ill try the bottom one
<vampire> are you there jenny
<JennyBlueBird> vampire, yea
<JennyBlueBird> Normally i would just go get an nVidia, but seeing how my current one seems to have just died on me ...
<vampire> well i just tryed to install my drivers for amd using the additional drivers app and it failed
<wood> ciao
<vampire> i have a 6850 and the regular drivers trine 2 video game looked all messed up and played slow
<vampire> so just do nvidia
<ubuntu_girl_23> hi boys i 12.04 unable to login , tried everything, i think problem is with gnome-session-common  it is failing to install http://pastebin.ca/2314694 line 848
<JennyBlueBird> yea, I thought as much
<JennyBlueBird> dunno why ATI can't get their act together
<dr_willis> they dont want to..
<vampire> really it would be nice if they had it on there web site
<dr_willis> of course amd/ati - seem to be having a bit of a hard time of late.
<JennyBlueBird> question is then what card to get
<vampire> well they had what they called the driver and it was a big file
<dr_willis> I stick with older nvidia cards.. ones that havbe been out for like a year.. and are at the good power/price ratio
<vampire> text file
<bekks> vampire: A driver is never a text file.
<vampire> look at the amd linux driver
<vampire> it was a big text file
<dr_willis> shold be somthing.run
<dr_willis> save it to a file.. via right click. ;)
<JennyBlueBird> oh wait a sec
<JennyBlueBird> my on-board card is an nvidia
<JennyBlueBird> probably a bad idea to put an ATI card in then
<dr_willis> do you really need  the ati card. ;)
<JennyBlueBird> well the on-board nVidia one is not very fast
<vampire> it probably wasn't a text file on the amd website but it opened with gedit by default
<vampire> what am i supposed to do with that
<JennyBlueBird> but I think it's probably a poor idea to go and put an ATI card in a motherboard made for nVidia
<dr_willis> you should of had it download.. not open..
<vampire> oh wait ill try it
<xboxlinux> im making a script so i and get teamviewer for the interent then cli to install it and finally make it a start up menu...  but i idk how. to do this.
<dr_willis> xboxlinux:  make a .desktop file that runs the script.. look at gedit.desktop for an example
<xboxlinux> huh?
<dr_willis> make a .desktop file like gedit.desktop that runs your script....
<vampire> actually it was a zip file
<xboxlinux> ok , doc im still at this project ,
<ejv> im just impressed dr_willis even understood you
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> and i thought it was such a clear answer
<ejv> wonders never cease.
<vampire> so its a .run file
<vampire> does that mean anything
<dr_willis> you run it...
<xboxlinux> ejv you try to fuck with thins and then get up for work and then got to deal with family .. and do wihth no sleep.. then you end up like me.
<wellsj> If I just installed ubuntu on my mac, how do I get the network drivers without an ethernet connection available?
<dr_willis> chmod +x foo.run, close out X. then you have to run it wuth root rights.
<vampire> it just opens with gedit by default and crashes gedit
<dr_willis> you DONT double click on it
<vampire> good job amd
<ejv> O_o
<dr_willis> you save it.. make it executable.. then RUN it.. hence the .run extension
<xboxlinux> dr_willis,  is cool and i thank him over and over for his help.
<bekks> vampire: BAsically, a file extension means NOTHING. And the driver ships installation instructions which do NOT tell you to just double click on it.
<vampire> how do i make it an executable
<bekks> vampire: You dont need to make it executable.
<bekks> vampire: AND you should read the the install instructions before executing it.
<vampire> there are none
<bekks> There are.
<bekks> Why dont you just use the nvidia driver from the repos?
<dr_willis> and theres no guarantees that .run thing will work
<dr_willis> I thought he was using ati? ;)
<vampire> im using amd
<dr_willis> so whats the name of the file you downloaded?
<vampire> .run
<dr_willis> NAME... not extension
<vampire> /home/vampire/Desktop/amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<bekks> Thats AMD, not nvidia. :)
<xboxlinux> dr_willis,  how do i script ,so it downloads  the package. what do i use?
<vampire> yeah because the addition drivers wont work
<bekks> vampire: specify "dont work" please.
<dr_willis> xboxlinux:  huh?   make a script with lines like 'sudo apt-get install packagename'
<dr_willis> xboxlinux:  with lines for each package you want to install
<vampire> wont install error
<xboxlinux> dr_willis, http://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/363-How-do-I-install-TeamViewer-on-my-Linux-distribution.aspx
<bekks> vampire: "wont install" - specify it.
<bekks> !details | vampire
<ubottu> vampire: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis> xboxlinux:  i hve no idea whats needed to install teamviewer. dowload it then install the .deb i guess.. with wget and dpkg -i
<bekks> vampire: "dont work" is too unspecific to be usefull for helping.
<vampire> nevermind
<xboxlinux> dr_willis,  wget ? so i need to install that before everything?
<dr_willis> for a .run file you normally stop X (sudo service lightdm stop) then using the console run the .run file as root..   sudo  sh /path/to/the/whatever.run
<dr_willis> xboxlinux:  i dont know the details of what you are doing.. If you want to script a download. you normally use wget or curl
<vampire> oh cool
<vampire> ill try it
<Magellan> vampire: try command #bash /home/vampire/Desktop/amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run --install
<dr_willis> and im pretty sure this is documented ;)
<vampire> all right
<vampire>  hold on
<JennyBlueBird> nghhh
<dr_willis> and most likely you must have X closed out befor you install the drivers..  unless they have done some changes recently
<JennyBlueBird> how much video memory is decent for modern games ?
<vampire> i think i just had a stroke but hold on
<bekks> JennyBlueBird: Depends on the game.
<vampire> i can still function
<dr_willis> JennyBlueBird:  it seems rare to even find a video card with less then 512mb these days
<SolarisBoy> the installation instructions for AMD linux drivers arent on the vendor site (just wondering)
<vampire> not even joking
<vampire> i m allright
<vampire> dont worry
<xboxlinux> oh ok, not sure what this is i hear of wget  ..  teamveiw state that i need the .rmp package  first  then deal with zip, then  install.
<vampire> i got hella dizzy and the room shifted
<Magellan> Vampire: Your dont need to close your x window just input the command i give in the terminal. im installing that driver since version 10. it will open a wizard that will install amd driver just click an go..
<cfhowlett> xboxlinux, .rpm is a redhat package, not a .deb package ...
<Magellan> Vampire: when finish it will restart so that you can use the newly installed amd driver.
<vampire> i will i just need a sec
<SolarisBoy> maybe you have vertigo
<rjx1> any one tell me power decreasing problem in ubuntu 12.10
<vampire> i have something
<dr_willis> !teamviewer
<elky> vampire, health is more important than computers
<captine> hi all.  i tried KDE on ubuntu 12.04 and now want unity.  got back into it, but the login screen looks strange and some things just seem to be kde mixed with unity.  any suggestion
<dr_willis> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx  has deb packages
<rjx1> am trying to install tar.gz files in ubuntu 12.10 but not install
<vampire> it just did this
<vampire> vampire@vampire-H61MGC:~$ #bash/home/vampire/Desktop/amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run --install
<vampire> vampire@vampire-H61MGC:~$
<cfhowlett> captine, i take it you installed the kubuntu-desktop ... or just kde???
<vampire> nothing
<captine> cfhowlett  kubuntu-desktop
<JennyBlueBird> ah, here we go
<sahil> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: file not found   Is this  a serious error i am geting thing while doing sudo update-grub
<JennyBlueBird> the GTX 630 seems to be better than my old card, but consumes about 25% less power
<JennyBlueBird> should stop the damn thing overheating
<bekks> vampire: How about doing as you have been told then? "sh filename --install" ...?
<xboxlinux> cfhowlett,  thanks .. i am on a old  1998 ish moniter ,the print is so small. i miss the other stuff.
<vampire> its ok ill play my games on windows the xscreensavers work
<cfhowlett> !pure|captine, so you all kinds of goodies along with kubuntu.  no worries.
<cfhowlett> !pureubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<dr_willis> you missed a space btween the bash and the path to the .run  ;)
<cfhowlett> captine, see the link above
<vampire> bekks knows all remember that
<vampire> it works bekk i must have missed what you said sorry
<xboxlinux> dr_willis,  lol right (space).rpm
<bekks> vampire: As dr_willis already said you just missed a space charecter.
<vampire> oh i missed a space
<bekks> Yes, you did.
<vampire> well it would have worked both ways i guess
<bekks> No.
<vampire> i learn something new everyday
<bekks> That missing space is a breaker. :)
<dr_willis> you dont smush commands with their arguments.. ;)
<dr_willis> spaces matter,,
<dr_willis> bash syntax matters.
<dr_willis> Case matters. ;)
<vampire> so a amd installer window gui popped up when i ran it but the installer said im missing some tools
<bekks> Then you have to install those tools.
<vampire> didn't say which ones
<vampire> i could have told it that i was missing some tools
<bekks> !details|vampire
<ubottu> vampire: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bekks> vampire: Please dont expect us to guess your error message.
<ripthejacker> anyone here use a scanner?
<ripthejacker> i use xsane but i cannot autoselect the are to be scanned
<ripthejacker> please help
<arunkumar413> hi, how to load the correct sound driver and kernel driver  for my laptop sound card
<psychoactive> arunkumar413: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<psychoactive> ?
<psychoactive> :)
<vampire> i downloaded the amd drivers from amd website im using ubuntu 12.10 what i downloaded was a .run file named /home/vampire/Desktop/amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run when i ran it a window popped up like the installer from windows 7 for amd graphics card i push the continue button it says one or more tools required for installation cannot be found on the system install the required tools before installing the fglrx d
<vampire> river. optionally, run the installer with --force options to install without the tools forcing install will disable amd hardware acceleration and may make your system unstable. not recommended se usr/sahre/ati/fglrx-install.log for more details
<vampire> i go to the log it says Supported adapter detected.
<vampire> Check if system has the tools required for installation.
<vampire> fglrx installation requires that the system have kernel headers.  /lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system.
<vampire> One or more tools required for installation cannot be found on the system. Install the required tools before installing the fglrx driver.
<vampire> Optionally, run the installer with --force option to install without the tools.
<FloodBot1> vampire: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vampire> Forcing install will disable AMD hardware acceleration and may make your system unstable. Not recommended.
<ripthejacker> any good scanning software that has autoscrop option
<arunkumar413> psychoactive: tried that it's not working
<ripthejacker> *autocrop
<bekks> vampire: Give us the FULL OUTPUT you get when running that file. Thats all we need. :)
<vampire> hold on
<vampire> can you here me i was flood botted right now
<bekks> And the message you get tells you that you at least are missing the headers for your running kernel.
<vampire> Supported adapter detected.
<vampire> Check if system has the tools required for installation.
<vampire> fglrx installation requires that the system have kernel headers.  /lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system.
<vampire> One or more tools required for installation cannot be found on the system. Install the required tools before installing the fglrx driver.
<vampire> Optionally, run the installer with --force option to install without the tools.
<FloodBot1> vampire: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> vampire, yes we see you ... consider using pastebin to avoid triggering the floodboot
<vampire> Forcing install will disable AMD hardware acceleration and may make your system unstable. Not recommended.
<cfhowlett> !paste|vampire,   dude.  really?
<ubottu> vampire,   dude.  really?: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TakeItEZ> vampire: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bekks> vampire: Last comment from my side: you have been TOLD that there is no guarantuee that the closed source driver will even work on your system. So it is ENTIRELY your decision wether you want to install it or not.
<bogor> when a binary file is accedently opened then my ssh command line display goes bad. How do i reset the display back. I used clear command and it doesn't help
<quilmes> hi everyone!
<bekks> bogor: "clear; reset"
<TakeItEZ> bogor: "reset" type blidnly
<arunkumar413> psychoactive: the audio device is amd but the kernel module that is driving is an intel http://paste.ubuntu.com/1670089/
<quilmes> I am trying to install Ubuntu Customization Kit 2.4.7 to my Ubuntu 12.04.1. But I get this error: dependency is not satisfiable libfribidi-bin. Can somebody help me please. Thank you.
<bogor> Thanks bekks , TakeItEZ , so the key is reset command.
<Magellan> vampire, try what TakeItEZ told install that package and try again the *.run file
<bekks> arunkumar413: Intel does not drive AMD hardware. :) Why do you think it does?
<vampire> i just did but i didn't restart afterwards and it does the same thing
<vampire> should i restart now
<bekks> vampire: No. You should READ what people are telling you.
<arunkumar413> bekks: then why does the lspci show snd-hda-intel
<vampire> i just tryed what take it ez said im not playing around
<xboxlinux> !teamviewer
<Magellan> vampire, need t restart if the installation complete and says you need to restart..then procedd to restart
 * cfhowlett ... thinks that if I push enough buttons and enter enough commands, that'll fix it!
<Magellan> vampire, if not then don't restart
<bekks> arunkumar413: We dont know that output...
<arunkumar413> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1670089/
<quilmes> I am trying to install Ubuntu Customization Kit 2.4.7 to my Ubuntu 12.04.1. But I get this error: dependency is not satisfiable libfribidi-bin. Can somebody help me please. Thank you.
<bogor> What is the alernative to "alt+1" in irssi. I tried logging in with ssh client in google chrome. Now when i try to do alt+1, google chrome captures it and the irssi never gets to see it.
<captine> cfhowlett, thanks.  it is busy running
<TakeItEZ> bogor: esc 1
<xboxlinux> how do i talk to the bot.. been to long.  like !teamviewer|xboxlinx
<jack43> Hello, I am following this tutorial, but when I try to log in as deployer I get "ssh: connect to host 555.55.555.55 port 22: Connection refused" (http://matthewcopeland.me/blog/2012/09/29/grow-out-your-neckbeard-its-time-to-deploy-how-to-setup-and-deploy-to-a-linode-server/)
<jack43> Any ideas?
<bogor> TakeItEZ: thanks, you are awesome
<cfhowlett> captine, no worries.  for future reference, KDE is the desktop environment minus the apps and ubuntu custom artwork.  also see lxde, xfce
<xboxlinux> jack43,  rotuer config to allow the traffic?
<bekks> jack43: Thats an invalid IP address. And the host is refusing ssh connections on port 22.
<jack43> bekks: That's just an example IP, I input my real IP
<bekks> jack43: The target system does not accept ssh connections on port 22.
<TakeItEZ> jack43: on server: "sudo lsof -i :22"
<jack43> TakeItEZ: I can't get back into the remote server when  I type 'ssh deployer@<IP_ADDRESS>
<Vinc3nD> Hello ppl
<bekks> jack43: The target system does not accept ssh connections on port 22.
<TakeItEZ> jack43: nmap -p22 server
<broknbottle> netstat -tulnp | grep :22 will let you know if it's listening
<broknbottle> make sure your local firewall has this opened
<quilmes> I am trying to install Ubuntu Customization Kit 2.4.7 to my Ubuntu 12.04.1. But I get this error: dependency is not satisfiable libfribidi-bin. Can somebody help me please. Thank you.
<broknbottle> if ufw; sudo ufw allow 22/tcp
<dr_willis> !find libfribidi
<ubottu> Found: libfribidi-bin, libfribidi-dev, libfribidi0
<dr_willis> !info libfribidi-bin
<ubottu> libfribidi-bin (source: fribidi): Free Implementation of the Unicode BiDi algorithm (utility). In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.2-3 (quantal), package size 9 kB, installed size 56 kB
<jack43> ~|⇒ netstat -tulnp | grep :22 netstat: option requires an argument -- p
<Vinc3nD> somebody know how to install source for ubuntu kernel 3.7.x from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/   ??
<dr_willis> quilmes:  done a sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade   recently?
<quilmes> dr_willis ok but what should I do now?
<broknbottle> jack43: what ubuntu version?
<quilmes> dr_willis since two months I have not did my updates. It is metter?
<broknbottle> that's odd I use it daily when checking boxes and never received that
<TakeItEZ> jack43: how do you run netstat on server if you cannot login to run lsof?
<dr_willis> quilmes:  you should do a update befor you try to install packages.
<quilmes> dr_willis :(
<dr_willis> quilmes:  and keeping up graded is a good security idea
<quilmes> dr_willis ok thank you!
<quilmes> dr_willis the problem will solve it?
<jack43> broknbottle: I get this when I run it locally: ~|⇒ netstat -tulnp | grep :22 netstat: option requires an argument -- p
<fahad4ever> Hello
<fahad4ever> I am trying to install Ubuntu using USB. Made bootable USB with the help of "Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.5.  After that I booted and Selected option to Install Ubuntu in hardrive then Clicked continue. Went into partitioning. As I have unlocated space 20GB I can't see that space in partitioning. All I can see is unusable space but it cannot be edited.  The unusable space cannot be edited I mean it cannot be highlighted for par
<dr_willis> quilmes:  no idea..  try it and see.
<quilmes> dr_willis I mean update will solve dependency problem?
<quilmes> dr_willis ok thank you.
<dr_willis> update, upgrade, then try installing it
<jack43> broknbottle: I have Mac OSX
<STMelon> Question: after updating to 12.04.2 i have alot of program hangs, even more apport error pop ups than before. are these known issues? with the new LTS maint upgrade?
<jack43> TakeItEZ: Exactly, how am I supposed to log back into my remote server now?
<cfhowlett> fahad4ever, installing on a mac?
<TakeItEZ> jack43: netstat is to be run on server, not local...
<TakeItEZ> jack43: revert whatever changes you made on the server
<fahad4ever> cfhowlett, Actually am installing on my Laptop I want to dual boot it with Windows 8
<k1l_> fahad4ever: is there a swap partition on the hdd? is it a raid? is it encrypted? ...
<broknbottle> ah that explains, yah run netstat on your server..
<broknbottle> your not running the ssh server on your mac..
<jack43> TakeItEZ: So how do I get back in, if I keep getting that 'ssh: connect to host <NUMBER> port 22: Connection refused' error?
<cfhowlett> fahad4ever, ah.  I suspect efi issues ...
<broknbottle> jack43 is this server public?
<broknbottle> if so what's the address
<bekks> jack43: So what did you do before logging out??
<jack43> broknbottle: I'm still trying to deploy..
<fahad4ever> broknbottle, Actually I shrink space from windows 8 using Computer managment tool
<jack43> bekks: I just typed 'exit'
<bekks> jack43: Which changes did you do to te ssh service before?
<broknbottle> if it's local just console or start the ssh service..
<bekks> broknbottle: It isnt local :)
<broknbottle> if it's remote whats the public address
<jack43> I followed this exact tutorial: http://matthewcopeland.me/blog/2012/09/29/grow-out-your-neckbeard-its-time-to-deploy-how-to-setup-and-deploy-to-a-linode-server/
<TakeItEZ> jack43: you changed some configs without checking if they work... start recovery-console on server and repair
<fahad4ever> k1l_ Actually I cannot even swap I am unable to select unusable space
<jack43> I changed my port to the one they listed
<bekks> Then why dont you use that port for logging in?
<broknbottle> do an mmap scan on the ip
<broknbottle> nmap -A IP_ADDRESS
<k1l_> fahad4ever: i think it could be some uefi issues
<xboxlinux> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<broknbottle> check the ports
<jack43> broknbottle: How though? Every time I try 'ssh deployer@<IP NUMBER> I get back that error..
<bekks> jack43: Again: Use the changed port instead of port 22. ssh -p changedport deployer@IP ...
<broknbottle> run nmap from your local mac > your servers IP address
<TakeItEZ> jack43: ssh -p 3030 server
<bekks> broknbottle: HE doesnt need to run nmap, because we already know the port.
<broknbottle> ah okay, well i've seen like 3 different ports
<k1l_> jack43: you changed the ssh port. now you need to use that ssh port with the ssh command (ssh cant guess you changed it)
<bekks> jack43: So you changed the sshd_comfig to which port?
<k1l_> fahad4ever: support only here inside this channel please
<jack43> bekks: port 3030
<broknbottle> ssh -p 3030 deployer@IP
<joey_> hey becks my os doesnt show any window bars
<jack43> broknbottle: Ok I'm in the remote server now. What should I do?
<broknbottle> what are you trying to do?
<broknbottle> it's your server
<bekks> jack43: Your problem is now solved. You can log in successfully.
<jack43> Yea, but I should be able to just 'ssh deployer@<IP ADDRESS> without the extra '-p 3030'
<broknbottle> you either need to use that every time you want to login to that remote server or look into ssh pub keys & config
<joey_> this is vampire
<bekks> jack43: Then configure your LOCAL ssh client to enable that.
<jack43> bekks: How does one do that?
<TakeItEZ> jack43: edit ~/.ssh/config
<joey_> now my os doesn't show any windows unity or nothing
<bekks> jack43: I have no clue on how to do that on Mac OSX.
<TakeItEZ> jack43: add 2lines: "Host IP"  and "Port 3030"
<k1l_> jack43: i  would say that is a mistake in the howto
<broknbottle> jack43: http://kb.mediatemple.net/questions/1625/Using+an+SSH+Config+File
<k1l_> joey_: which ubuntu? which desktop? what did you do before?
<joey_> becks i did what you guys said now my ubuntu os is messed up
<bekks> broknbottle: His client is Mac OSX.
<joey_> this is vampire
<joey_> im on windows 8 now
<broknbottle> bekks: it's the same on them all...
<bekks> joey_: We told you MULTIPLE times that it is YOUR decision. Dont blame us now. :)
<broknbottle> vim ~/.ssh/config
<jack43> subl ~/.ssh/config :)
<broknbottle> choose your poison
<joey_> so basically dont install driver for ubuntu from amd website or youll have no desktop
<bekks> joey_: We told you that there is no guarantuee that those drivers will even work.
<Daghdha> I only have a mouse on my desktop and not a windows manager. I cancelled a shut down. Can i restart the windows manager again somehow?
<fahad4ever>  I am trying to install Ubuntu using USB. Made bootable USB with the help of "Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.5.  After that I booted and Selected option to Install Ubuntu in hardrive then Clicked continue. Went into partitioning. As I have unlocated space 20GB I can't see that space in partitioning. All I can see is unusable space but it cannot be edited.  The unusable space cannot be edited I mean it cannot be highlighted for pa
<Rotselleri> fahad4ever: What system is it formatted in?
<joey_> wow
<Rotselleri> It needs to be ext4
<joey_> looks like tommorrow morning im wipin the drive again just windows 8
<fahad4ever> Rotselleri, Actually I want to foramt in Ext4 but I can't do it. I shrinked 20GB space for ubuntu from widnows 8 disk managment tool
<Rotselleri> Oh
<iceroot> what are my options to edit a file in busybox? only sed and echo "foo" >?
<fahad4ever> The 20 GB space is unlocated
<dr_willis> busybox may have its own mini vi
<broknbottle> jack43: example config for you http://sprunge.us/bCjT
<joey_> wow
<TakeItEZ> iceroot: depends on what s compiled in, vi isn#t?
<dr_willis> busybox can emulate a lot of commands.
<Rotselleri> Well fahad4ever, you could try formatting it through gparted on a live USB first
<Daghdha> nvm, managed to use vboxmanage. can just reboot now :)
<dr_willis> depends on how bsybox was compiled
<jack43> TakeItEZ: Thank you sir, those two lines worked like magic.
<iceroot> TakeItEZ: dr_willis didnt find "vi" in the default busybox from ubuntu
<Rotselleri> fahad4ever: even though what you're trying to do *should* work
<dr_willis> id just use a live cd.
<joey_> OMG
<dr_willis> omg ponies?
<TakeItEZ> iceroot: does "ln" work? ln -s busybox vi
<k1l_> joey_: i see in backlog, that you installed the driver from that website. you were warned that it can cause problems. :/
<k1l_> joey_: i recommend to stick to the supported drivers from the repos
<joey_> i use etherape i need ubuntu for that
<iceroot> TakeItEZ: i will have a look
<dr_willis> !info etherape
<ubottu> etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.12-1 (quantal), package size 828 kB, installed size 3124 kB
<k1l_> joey_: and that didnt work with the official driver from the repos`?
<dr_willis> so you needed 3d drivers for that?
<joey_> and i had the xscreensaver setup for cnn rss
<joey_> it was cool but im trying to think should i just go windows 8 or dual boot ubuntu
<k1l_> joey_: again, why did you install the other driver? i dont see ubuntu to blame here
<sahil> hello i need  a simple help, I have a deb file say xyz.deb and it has dependencies : x.deb y.deb and z.deb suppose in a folder all these four deb files are present along with other 50-60 files,In this condition how to install xyz.deb along with its dependencies with a single command
<iceroot> sahil: the other 50-60files are *.deb too?
<sahil> 50-60 other useles deb files are present so i cant do dpkg -i *.deb
<dr_willis> move the useless ones somewhere ehse
<sahil> _iceroot yes :(
<dr_willis> else
<dr_willis> or make a looong command to install the ones you need
<joey_> ok next time i wont install the driver but my game just wouldnt work with the open source driver
<iceroot> sahil: sudo dpkg -i a.deb b.deb c.deb d.deb
<k1l_> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:9.000-0ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 45970 kB, installed size 134268 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<cfhowlett> iceroot, query: put all the .debs in a folder, cd to the folder and dpkg *.deb  won't work???
<k1l_> joey_: ^
<joey_> well ill dual boot but make only a 100 gb partition this time instead of 250
<sahil> okey thanx and is there any cmmand to generate the list of dependencies for xyz.deb ?
<DaemonicApathy> I believe "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/debs/*" would work, no?
<iceroot> cfhowlett: of course that would work too
<k1l_> joey_: there is a amd driver from ubuntu. i still dont see why you just dont use that
<cfhowlett> iceroot, thanks.  just curious
<sahil> _cfhowlett if you have 100s of debs and say 30-40 debfiles all with libxxx names its hard to copy them (time consuming) on the first place
<bekks> sahil: Then create a script for installing them maybe.
<dr_willis> or figure out a fancy regular explression
<cfhowlett> sahil, thus my query about .deb*  ... the wild card * eliminates the need for individual naming
<sahil>  is it possible to generate the dependency list?
<dr_willis> just 40 file? shouldent be too hard to copy
<bekks> dr_willis: sudo dpkg -i *.deb ? :)
<dr_willis> dpkg -i   wont pull in any extra dependencies.. gdebi can
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dr_willis> he dident want to install them all.. so either 1) move them to a dir and use the *.deb    2) make a script that just installs the ones you want.. or 3) make a regular explression
<Rotselleri> So I wanna run win7 and ubuntu, and I have Ubuntu installed. So I want to install win7, make partitions for ubuntu, and install it. But if I do that, Iäll lose all my ubuntu stuff (user settings documents etc). Is there a way to backup my ubuntu stuff for easy reinstall when I've installed win7?
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, greetings
<dr_willis> Rotselleri:  copy the stuff to a flash drive. or cloud storage.
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, Hi
<sahil> ok heres my actual problem: i have downloaded libreoffice 4.0 suite i dont want anything other then the writer dpkg -i*.deb wont help .
<cfhowlett> Rotselleri, OR you just keep ubuntu, install virtualbox, install win7 inside virtualbox ...
<arunkumar413> how to find the bios information
<Rotselleri> dr_willis: If I do that, and when Iäve installed ubuntu, I just put all my stuff in /, will that work automagically?
<Rotselleri> cfhowlett: Yeah Ive tried that, but it's terribly slow and tedious.
<Malsasa> cfhowlett: hmmm i can't connect my usb flash disk into gust os in virtualbox, 12.04 guest and host same
<Gustav_> hi, thx for the help earlyer but i have a new problem. When i try to download somthing on ubuntu it says thet i have 0disc space remaining, i have ubuntu on a USB, i youse the deafault option when lauching ubuntu
<DaemonicApathy> Rotselleri: Have a read, my friend: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581680
<bekks> sahil: Then just install the dependencies manually. You could have been finished by now :)
<cfhowlett> Malsasa, there's a virtualbox setting for the usb passthrough ...
<arunkumar413> touch pad disable feature not working on my  hp g6 notebook.
<dr_willis> Rotselleri:  you put stuff from your home back in your home.....
<cfhowlett> Gustav_, what size is your USB
<Malsasa> cfhowlett: i have tried it... but i wanna hear your advice...
<sahil> one more thing:everytime i used btrfs i got some sparse file error at boot time,reinstalling grub solved my problem...
<Gustav_> 3,8MB i think
<Rotselleri> dr_willis: yeah sure, but it's a fresh install. It's not obvious that it would recognize everything.
<cfhowlett> Malsasa, don't know what to say.  my usb / virtualbox connection works ...
<dr_willis> Rotselleri:   what would recognize what? huh?
<Rotselleri> DaemonicApathy: This looks promising, thanks!
<sahil> ya sure but i just want to knw if that thing is possible using cli
<DaemonicApathy> Rotselleri: Any time.
<Malsasa> cfhowlett: hmmm but mine not works...
<Gustav_> somone know how to fix it_
<cfhowlett> Gustav_, and have already installed stuff or updated?  then you might BE out of space.  try this df -h
<dr_willis> Gustav_:  how did you put ubuntu on usb?
<cfhowlett> Malsasa, peek at the settings for that VM ...
<Gustav_> i have put ubuntu on a USB using a program and i chose 2mb in the setting, when i lauch i asks me what i would like to start with, i choose defaule, not the install option
<dr_willis> Gustav_:  you made a 2mb or 2GB persistant file?
<sahil> well how gallium3d performs in ubuntu?last time i tried it wasnt good enough...i am on precise ,my chipset is hd4200
<Gustav_> dk, i chose 2
<Gustav_> did not say anything else
<dr_willis> we dont know either... 2mb is useless... 2gb can still get filled up quickly
<arunkumar413> battery icon not showing in the topbar in ubuntu 12.04 with gnome-shell
<cfhowlett> Gustav_, clear your cache.  open a terminal and type sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<Gustav_> I did not use the recomended program because it did not work, somone sent me an alternative USB creator
<Gustav_> how do i clean my cache
<cfhowlett> Gustav_, ... someone ... sent ...
<cfhowlett> Gustav_, read.  the command is there
<magnus__> Hi!
<cfhowlett> magnus__, greetings
<rita_> hi
<magnus__> someone here that has good knowledge about Ubuntu and its upcoming mobile devices?
<iceroot> magnus__: #ubuntu-phone
<ikonia> magnus__: try the #ubuntu-phone channel
<magnus__> ok
<dr_willis> magnus__:  theres not a lot of official knowledge to know at this time
<sahil> _cfhowlett  how is gallium3d's performance in ubuntu precise?
<Gustav_> this happends        Reading package lists... Error! E: Unable to synchronize mmap - msync (28: No space left on device) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<rita_> how can i make a mapping to a share network drive is permanent . So when i reboot the mapping is still there
<cfhowlett> sahil, absolutely no idea ...
<iceroot> !fstab | rita_
<ubottu> rita_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cfhowlett> Gustav_, yep, you've peaked out that usb ...
<sahil> okey is there a dedicate chanall for graphics woes?
<cfhowlett> #graphics|sahil,
<sahil> thanx a lot :)  Linux : The POWER of WE !! Cheers!!
<BluesKaj> sahil, depends , tell us your issue
<arunkumar413> there is small ridge on the touch  pad to disable the touchpad but when i tap on the ridge the touch pad is not getting disabled.
<cfhowlett> arunkumar413, that's a hardware switch that must be enabled in your OS .. not always by default ...
<rita_> thanks foor your help
<Gustav_> srry for being a noob at linux, but flashplayer wil not download, it says    This link needs to be opend with an aplication. send to    and then i have to choose an aplication
<dr_willis> dont download flash from the adobe site...
<dr_willis> use the package manager to install flash
<_nedR> hello, i have set aside the last unallocated space of  90 GB in hdd for installing ubuntu.. I would like to reserve 1. 60GB for /  2. 6GB for swap 3. 22 GB for /home
<arunkumar413> cfhowlett: how to enable the hardware switch
<_nedR> how do i go about doing this
<cfhowlett> arunkumar413, on a laptop?
<DaemonicApathy> _nedR: partition it that way?
<arunkumar413> cfhowlett: yes, i'm on a laptop
<sahil> last time i installed gallium#d it left me with artifacts in LightDm as well as in desktop,i had to painfully guess the associtaed graphics pacages related to gallium3d and unstalled it via safe mode,desktop was unusable after that so i reinstalled again,so i just wana make sure what graphics driver should i use for a good overall experience.My chipset is ati hd4200,OSis Ubuntu precise
<_nedR> DaemonicApathy, thanks for reply yeah i would like to partition that way
<_nedR> This has to all fit in 1 primary partition
<DaemonicApathy> _nedR: That was my suggestion. Make the 90GB a Primary partition, then divide it into separate mount points.
<cfhowlett> arunkumar413, during my installation, ubuntu detected my Dell and automagically installed Dell laptop utilities ...
<dr_willis> you use a extended partion. and put logicals in it _nedR
<jack43> I'm trying to install rbenv and ruby in my remote server, but I keep getting this: deployer@HostName:~$ rbenv bootstrap-ubuntu-12-04 -bash: rbenv: command not found
<_nedR> i am right now in ubuntu live usb disk
<jack43> Any ideas?
<dr_willis> unless its a gpt partioned disk
<_nedR> how do i do this gparted
<dr_willis> _nedR:  use gparted to partion it how you want
<BluesKaj> 1.6G isn't ebough for /  , _nedR
<BluesKaj> enough
<DaemonicApathy> _nedR: the disk has its own tool under "Something Else" that works quite well ime.
<_nedR> BluesKaj 60gb for /
<BluesKaj> that's too much
<_nedR> well i want to install programs in it too
<BluesKaj> 10G should be fine
<bekks> BluesKaj: It is :) When having seperate mountpoints for /boot, /home, /usr, /opt and /var
<dr_willis> yea. all those pointpoints are a bit overkill
<bekks> BluesKaj: My / is about 500M used over here.
<sahil> _nedR  i gave 4.4gb to / when i was using Ubuntu 10.10 it worked fine
<dr_willis> ive filled up a 25 gb /
<dr_willis>  but that was due to a lot of tmp space used
<_nedR> i want 3 partitions 1 for /  , 1 for /home , 1 for swap
<Gustav_> i am a noob at linux, what package maneger  this is my first time with linux srry
<DaemonicApathy> _nedR: How much memory do you have?
<_nedR> DaemonicApathy, 4GB
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<DaemonicApathy> _nedR: My suggestion: 5GB /, 4GB /swap, the rest /home.
<mikili> hi all
<_nedR> Gustav, use Ubuntu Software Center, very noob friendly
<bekks> DaemonicApathy: 5G for / is pretty low.
<BluesKaj> bekks, interestin , df  -h shows 6.4G for / here
<_nedR> DaemonicApathy, but what if i want to install lot of apps where will those go
<arunkumar413> Gustav_: package manger a program to install, uninstall, update and manage the softwares on ubuntu
<dr_willis> id do at least 20gb for /
<dr_willis> !manual | Gustav_
<ubottu> Gustav_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<fahad4ever> Unable to install ubuntu
<bekks> _nedR: 20G /, 4G swap, all the rest for /home
<fahad4ever> :(
<DaemonicApathy> _nedR: Adjust as needed, it's just a base point, modeled after my own experiences.
<Gustav_> the software senter wil not start, it starts glowing but thet is it
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, ubuntustudio 12.04.1 fully updated  6.2 G used, separate /home
<fahad4ever> Unable to see unlocated space
<arunkumar413> Gustav_: what do u want to install
<_nedR> i would like to install some developer tools like Eclipse Qt etc, also Steam (CS 1.6 on Ubuntu woot, 6 year wait is over)
<Gustav_> flas player
<dr_willis> depend oing on what work you are doing..  you can fill up 20gb on / ;) done it befor
<bekks> _nedR: Then you'd better use 30G for / :)
<_nedR> yeah i am wondering i cant install apps in /home can i?
<dr_willis> _nedR:  it normally dosent work that way
<cfhowlett> _nedR, /home is for user data NOT apps
<posdifu> steam installs to home i think
<arunkumar413> Gustav_: ok, open synaptic package manger and search for flash and install the flash palyer
<_nedR> i have 200 GB ntfs partition for personal data, so i am reckonning /home is only for settings, I am keeping 60Gb for apps i might want to install
<bekks> !flash | Gustav_
<ubottu> Gustav_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<_nedR> does that make sense
<dr_willis> posdifu:   the games do.. but not steam itself..
<dr_willis> but steam is weird on linux anyway. ;)
<arunkumar413> Gustav_: in the synaptic select flashplugin-install and click on apply
<Ben64> dr_willis: hey, steam works fine
<Gustav_> it is that the software senter wont start
<dr_willis> Ben64:  it definatly works weirdly...
<bekks> fahad4ever: I am only giving support in this channel, nowhere else.
<dr_willis> took me some time to get it to actually install then update.. and it still says its not updated.. but runs
<bekks> Gustav_: You dont have to use the software center.
<fahad4ever> bekks, I am trying to install ubuntu
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, better than my experience... got but it won't login
<Ben64> dr_willis: you must be doing something weird
<fahad4ever> bekks, Could you please help me
<arunkumar413> Gustav_: if sofware center is not working open synaptic package manger
<nibbler__> !details | fahad4ever
<ubottu> fahad4ever: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis> Ben64:  just running 'steam'  and it says its not updated.. but it is..
<bekks> fahad4ever: You asked several times in here, and I am afraid, I cant help you due to lacking information.
<cfhowlett> !sputnik
<dr_willis> Your steam package is out of date. Please get an updated version from your package provider or directly from http://repo.steampowered.com/steam for supported distributions.
<dr_willis> says that every time... and it is up to date.
<PryMaL> dr_willis: did you install via store.steampowered.com
<Ben64> you sure? you had to reinstall it at some point, because they changed the method of updating
<dr_willis> the store version would not install.. had to get the steam_latest.deb from the site shown above
<arunkumar413> Gustav_: or open a terminal and type the command :  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<PryMaL> Ben64: you're right!  I had to uninstall the repo version then install from website
<dr_willis> it then updated itself..
<fahad4ever> bekks, Problem is with the software :(
<_nedR> Does /home have to be large if i won't be keeping much personal data in it?
<bekks> fahad4ever: Please provide the details asked.
<dr_willis> to even get that one to install..i had to go through my home and clean out several of the steam directories by hand
<PryMaL> dr_willis: you running 64bit by any chance?!
<dr_willis> PryMaL:  yep
<Gustav_> how do i open  synaptic package manger    srry for being a noob
<bekks> _nedR: All of my /home filesystems are 4G or less. DATA is stored in a DATA filesystem, not in a user home.
<bekks> Gustav_: Just use a terminal to install flash.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. steam wont run now.. says another instance of steam is running...   but its not. ;)
<sahil> _Gustav do you have synaptic pacake manager installed?
<PryMaL> dr_willis: killall steam
<Gustav_> nope, what is it_
<_nedR> bekks earlier you recommended 20G for / 4G for swap and rest for /home (which comes to 66G)
<aloem> !list
<ubottu> aloem: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cfhowlett> Gustav_, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<fahad4ever> bekks, I am in Installation type windows for partitioning. I cannot select partition table.
<bekks> _nedR: Yes. And now you asked about the details of storing files in /home
<Gustav_> 12.04
<sahil> well it is also a package manager like ubutu software center but less informantive and more powerful
<Ben64> aloem: why always !list ???
<Gustav_> 64bit
<bekks> fahad4ever: So you are using the WUBI installer?
<cfhowlett> Gustav_, Ubuntu software center is included in 12.04 by default
<bekks> fahad4ever: For installing Ubuntu inside of windows?
<arunkumar413> Gustav_: click on dash on the left side and type termial, the termial will be shown in the search results. open the terminal and type the command: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<_nedR> bekks, just wondering why you recommended 66G for my /home when you said you use 4G for your :)
<PryMaL> dr_willis: also try manually installing from store, instead of auto.  That's what I had to do!
<sahil> _gustav,open terminal and type sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Gustav_> i know, but i wont lauch, i have tried the icon on the desctop and throug the Dash home
<posdifu> dr_willis: i looked it up and steam actually installs to the users home
<sahil> and enter your password when prompted
<fahad4ever> bekks, No I booted for USB and directly chatting from Ubuntu but I cannot install. I am in middle of the installation.
<bekks> _nedR: PErsonally, I have 512M for /boot, 16G for swap, 2G for /, 4G for /home, 4G for /opt, 4G for /var, 20G for /usr, 20G for /usr/src - fo figure :)
<dr_willis> which steam
<dr_willis> /usr/bin/steam
<bekks> *go figure even :)
<posdifu> no the greater part not the shellscript
<Gustav_> thsi happens     Reading package lists... Error! E: Unable to synchronize mmap - msync (28: No space left on device) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ^C
<fahad4ever> bekks, I clicked on Install ubuntu
<nibbler__> i sometimes have the problem of my shells (gnome-terminal in ubuntu classic, 12.10) not showing the last line - like apt-get visually never returning... if i press enter then, i get two prompts... like the first one was just not shown before. any hints?
<jrib> Gustav_: your / partition is full
<fahad4ever> bekks, after that I ended at "INSTALLATION TYPE"
<sahil> _bekks just curious,whats the advantage of haveing thses as separate patiotion??
<jrib> bekks: 2G on / only?
<_nedR> bekks, :o wow thats little too complex for me
<nibbler__> !enter | fahad4ever
<ubottu> fahad4ever: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> bekks: oh you have separate /usr...
<bekks> jrib: Sure. Everything else is on separate partitions. :)
<aguitel> i cannot update from repos , is this possible?
<bekks> fahad4ever: I am sorry, I never used the graphical installer.
<Diazo> Howdy all, I'm curious if anybody electively upgraded to Quantal kernel on Precise 12.04.2 LTS has had any kernel and/or related problems?
<cfhowlett> Gustav_, you can't install anything else.  you should reinstall ubuntu on that usb and this time assign more than 2 g
<arunkumar413>  wish irc is available as facebook app
<jrib> Gustav_: what's the output of « df -h » (use http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<BluesKaj> aguitel, yes if your system is already up to date
<Gustav_> jrib, how do i fix it, i have ubuntu on a USB and i deticated 2 when i used the uSB creator, it did not say MB or GB
<cfhowlett> aguitel, what error messages are you getting?
<sahil> well are you on low space??
<Gustav_> ok
<Gustav_> thx
<davlefou> Hi, what is the sandbox option in  do-release-upgrade?
<aguitel> cfhowlett, Failed to fetch
<Ben64> Diazo: we can't help you with installing other version's packages in 12.04
<aguitel> BluesKaj, Failed to fetch
<fahad4ever> bekks, Please let me know how to partition thats it. I have 20GB unlocated space which I shrink with Windows 8 disk managment tool. I just want to convert that unlocated space to ext4. Any help from yourside will be awesome.
<cfhowlett> arunkumar413, yeah, because FB doesn't have enough info on you yet???
<sliddjur> Im connected as a non sudo user. how do I make a sudo command as a sudo user? termnal
<sky770> http://www.canonical.com/content/touch-developer-preview-ubuntu-be-published-21-february-2013
<sky770> but only for nexus / nexus 4 :(
<Diazo> Ben64, I'm lost figures 12.04.2 LTS uses a newer kernel by default from a an ISO image. I also read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<jrib> sliddjur: you can change users with "su - USERNAME"
<bekks> fahad4ever: I am not using dualboot installs since about 10 years. I cant help you.
<Diazo> Anyone running with the original Precise stack will not be automatically updated to the new Quantal enablement stack. Users can electively choose to install the Quantal (or newer) enablement stack meta package if they wish to do so.
<bekks> sliddjur: You have to be a sudo user.
<sliddjur> jrib: i just want to exectue one single command with a sudo user
<DJones> sky770: #ubuntu-phone for discussion on the Ubuntu phone project
<fahad4ever> bekks, Thank you I will try someone else to help me.
<BluesKaj> aguitel, how stable are your repository connections there ?
<bekks> sliddjur: Then you have to be a sudo user. A non.sudo user cant sudo.
<fahad4ever> Anyone over here who can help me on dual boot windows 8 and Ubuntu. However, I cannot install Ubuntu.
<aguitel> BluesKaj, stable ? how to know
<jrib> sliddjur: you can use su's "-c" switch to pass a single command
<Ben64> Diazo: oh, strange
<sky770> DJones: ahh..exactly what I have been looking forward to.. Thanks a ton! :D
<alex_____> after installing Nvidia proprietary drivers on my desktop (12.04 LTS) Ubuntu won't load. It gets to the purple screen with the logo and the yellow dots. They do not change colour.
<BluesKaj> aguitel, do you get these mirror errors very often ,and have you tried differnt ones ?
<fahad4ever> Anyone over here who can help me on dual boot windows 8 and Ubuntu together. However, I cannot install Ubuntu.
<aguitel> BluesKaj i will try from us
<BluesKaj> aguitel, right
<cfhowlett> alex_____, logout login with a different desktop environment
<Diazo> Ben64, Yeah I figured 12.04.2 LTS was supposed to upgrade to the Quantal kernel automatically but it says I have to elect to install it. Otherwise, I can download the image and it'll be there automatically. The question I was asking is has anybody experienced breakage using the newer kernel on an LTS release seeing as it's included by default if you download it.
<alex_____> efhowlett, I do not have the option. It freezes like that right after boot, not letting me boot into rescue mode or anything.
<fahad4ever> Ben64, Could you please help me dual boot windows 8 and ubuntu together?
<cfhowlett> alex_____, boot into recovery mode ... that'll get you a terminal...
<Ben64> fahad4ever: stop highlighting random people... just state your issue/problem/question in one line and give complete details and someone can help
<alex_____> efhowlett, I have attempted the Ctrl+F1/F2 method, is there another way?
<cfhowlett> !details|fahad4ever,
<ubottu> fahad4ever,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BluesKaj> alex_____, ctrl alt f1
<cfhowlett> alex_____, yes, logout!  at the grub screen, hit "e" ... I THINK and you'll get a grub editing console ...
<alex_____> efhowlett, I do not have grub, just the default bootloader.
<BluesKaj> !uefi | fahad4ever
<ubottu> fahad4ever: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cfhowlett> fahad4ever, see these links.  follow the steps.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot    OR    http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/11/05/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu-12-10-on-uefi-hardware/
<alex_____> efhowlett, BluesKaj, ubuntu doesn't seem to respond to keyboard input at all. I did however notice that the dots change colour for a few seconds when I hold the powerbutton pressed.
<cfhowlett> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<dr_willis> heh theres no alternative cd for 12.10 now.
<dr_willis> is there a rescue option on the desktop cd? ive never noticed
<BluesKaj> alex_____, grub is the default bootloader if you did a normal ubuntu install
<MrExplainNow> Hello, I'm trying to use psybnc, but when I try and make menuconfig it tells me that "make: Nothing to be done for 'menuconfig'
<MrExplainNow> Ideas?
<alex_____> BluesKaj, I used wubi, if that changes anything. the options I have at the bootloader are: Win7, Ubuntu, windows memory diagnostic.
<cfhowlett> alex_____, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!  ... sorry
<BluesKaj> alex_____,  oh wubi ... then that's a totally differnt story
<cfhowlett> alex_____, wubi is a testing platform for ubuntu NOT a long-term installation method.  so say the developers
<dr_willis> MrExplainNow:  perhaps it just needs a ./configure, and make, not make menuconfig
<BluesKaj> wubi is ok for experimenting , but it can't be regarded as a serious and permanent install , alex_____
<dr_willis> i perfer znc over psybnc ;)
<alex_____> efhowlett, so installing proprietary drivers breaks wubi?
<MrExplainNow> No such file, I've done it this way before.
<dr_willis> just looking at it funny can break wubi..... ;)
<dr_willis> !find psybnc
<ubottu> File psybnc found in openvas-plugins-dfsg, pisg
<dr_willis> dont think psybnc is in the repos.
<MrExplainNow> Evidently not
<cfhowlett> alex_____, in my experience, anything with wubi other than it's intended purpose leads to unforeseen consequences.  Also IMO not worth the blood, sweat and tears to track down/fix.  If you want to test, install virtualbox in windows, put your ubuntu in that and call it a day.  Otherwise, a proper dual boot is adviseable
<cfhowlett> alex_____, again IMHO
<MrExplainNow> dr_willis, why do you think znc is better?
<dr_willis> MrExplainNow:  its in the repos and it works. ;) and i know how to use it..
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, most will concur with your opinion :)
<dr_willis> everone seems to have to fight with psybnc
<dr_willis> weechat has a bouncer feature now it seems.. so i may switch away from znc.. but  not yet.
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, I love wubi when used properly ... otherwise
<MrExplainNow> I'm reinstalling this so I literally just did this 5 minutes ago
<alex_____> efhowlett, I did try virualbox at first, but I couldn't get the interface working, so I tried wubi. should I make a Live-usb and through that reinstall ubuntu?
<MrExplainNow> Which is why I'm confused.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Hello. I regressed back to gnome-fallback in ubuntu precise, and would like to use the unity greeter as a login screen instead because its purdy, can anyone assist me in doing this?
<BluesKaj> yup, cfhowlett
<k1l_> ntzrmtthihu777: ?  you dont have lightdm? or what do you mean?
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  lightdm is the default login manager for Ubuntu..  what are you using now?
<BluesKaj> alex_____, do you have any experience and feel comfortable with partitioning sofftware
<ntzrmtthihu777> I mean, when you boot your computer in vanilla precise you get the unity-greeter, right? my login screen resembles the old lucid one.
<k1l_> ntzrmtthihu777: ok let me rephrase: what did you change?
<dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm and be sure to select lightdm
<dr_willis> but personally i perfer GDM. ;)
<k1l_> ntzrmtthihu777: because for using the gnome-fallback you dont need to change anything beside selecting the gnome-fallback entry in lightdm
<icesword> drwillis, hi
<scott_z> question: I have a directory with an audiobook in .mp3 format. They are listed in order but when I copy them to my mp3 player, they seem to copy in a random order. My mp3 player plays them in the order that they where copied and not in 'alphabetical' order. How can I get them to copy in order without having to copy them one at a time?
<alex_____> BluesKaj, no not really. I have partioned the drive on this computer, other than that I haven't used partitioning software
<MonkeyDust> scott_z  have you read a manual of your player?
<dr_willis> if 'echo *' shows them in order... then cp * /path/to/whatever    should copy them in order.
<dr_willis> but i would be suprised if the player is actually doing that.
<dr_willis> there May be some track id3 info on the files its using for the order
<scott_z> MonkeyDust: it is just a cheap generic player. just a basic menu system.
<MonkeyDust> scott_z  is that an external player or in ubuntu?
 * riderplus Gooo away
<cfhowlett> alex_____, sorry I was AFK.  I'd suggest you .torrent 12.04 and either VBox or dual boot install.  Your choice
<MonkeyDust> riderplus  are you a bot or script?
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, I'd also bet on the id3 tags
<scott_z> MonkeyDust: it is an external player
<fahad4ever> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 using USB. Made bootable USB with the help of "Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.5. After that I booted and Selected option to Install Ubuntu in harddrive then Clicked continue. Went into partitioning. As I have unlocated space 20GB I can't see that space in partitioning. All I can see is unusable space but it cannot edit. The unusable space cannot be edited I mean it cannot be highlighted for par
<scott_z> dr_willis: I was just dragging and dropping with in Ubuntu (Natulis). It displays in order but when I drag and drop it copies them in what appears to be a random order. I did not think to try a command line.
<alex_____> efhowlett, BluesKaj, alright. thanks for the help!
<BluesKaj> alex_____, installing ubuntu beside windows is fairly painless, but a bit of reading about will help a lot so you'll know what to expect https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<cfhowlett> alex_____, best of luck
<amgarchIn9> Hi! I look at Xorg.0.log and see that Xorg detected the dimension of the monitor correctly at startup, not 144 DPI: "[     5.988] (**) intel(0): DPI set to (143, 144)" However when the system is up and running something sets DPI to a lower value: "xdpyinfo | grep resolution" gives 96 DPI. All the fonts and other graphics is tiny. What is going on?
<amgarchIn9> *note 144 DPI
<amgarchIn9> how does one ask the channel bot about FAQs?
<dr_willis>  /msg ubottu  help
<nedbat> I'm having trouble getting an AppArmor profile into complain mode.  It's in enforce mode now, and nothing I do seems to change it.
<odra> Hey
<scott_z> dr_willis: ok, the echo works but only if I am in that directory. How can a copy a bunch of directories that contain the files?
<odra> Does anybody knows if typing the accent of á without a letter makes it a single quote?
<xauth> odra: probably not, unicode-wise.
<odra> xauth: Weird.
<odra> Because these are single quote, grave and acute for me: ' ` '
<nedbat> odra: there are more than that if you look through all of unicode.
<odra> I don't care about the unicode my problem is with typing the acute mark :/
<xauth> odra: Whatever your entry method is, it probably converts the accent to an apostrophe.
<odra> Then, can someone tell me if in this line http://www.gitorious.org/mypaint/mypaint/blobs/master/gui/dialogs.py#line126 the %s is surrounded by a grave and an acute mark or a grave and a single quote?
<xauth> The lone accent you just showed us is indeed an apostrophe.
<Ben64> unicode, and accents are pretty well offtopic for this channel
<kimir> Is there a working keylogger for ubuntu 12.10? I tried logkeys: it doesnt log anything. I also tried lkl: sometimes freezes/crashes X. Any ideas?
<odra> Ben64: Sorry, I couldn't think of any channel to ask this besides #ubuntu. Since I'm on ubuntu right now.
<varun> hello, please help me to create a volume group..
<Ben64> odra: http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/index.htm and a hex editor should tell you everything
<odra> Ben64: Will it tell me how to type an acute mark?
<Ben64> yep
<Bruse_> Hi guys, I'm a bit of a Linux newbie. I installed Lubuntu on a HP mini 1000 a couple of days ago, and it works great. However, is there any way to customize it so that I can do pretty much everything with the keyboard and don't have to use the trackpad?
<cfhowlett> Bruse_, congrats on the install and yes.
<Naphatul> is there a way to get the feature when you get to a 'hot corner' in cinnamon?
<Bruse_> cfhowlett: , Thank! What is the best way to go? Should I get rid of LXDE and go with just openbox or something like that?
<k1l_> Naphatul: for cinnamon ask the mint support, please
<k1l_> !mint | Naphatul
<ubottu> Naphatul: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<varun> hello..i need a little help please..
<Naphatul> i'm not asking about cinnamon i'm aksing if unity has something like what cinnamon has
<scott_z> varun: try the groupadd command in a terminal window
<k1l_> Naphatul: ah ok. that wasnt clear to me.
<xauth> varun: groupadd is for user groups, not volume groups.
<scott_z> sorry just trying to help :)
<scott_z> thought he wanted a group called volume
<cfhowlett> Bruse_, you can edit your keybings to do quite a bit .  in fact ... wait 1
<k1l_> Naphatul: compiz has some hot corner settings in the ccsm iirc.
<xauth> scott_z: ah, interesting interpretation. :-)
<Naphatul> well i'm not really interested in the how to activate it but the way it gives you and overview of the windows and workspaces when you activate it
<varun> xauth: i tried pvcreate /dev/sda but it says device not found
<scott_z> varun: to create a volume group you could try vgcreate
<k1l_> Naphatul: sry i dont get what you are really asking here. so see this video if its what you want: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH4OO6ab0FA
<androx> ciao
<Gustav_> Hi anyone know how to install flashplauer on Ubuntu, srry for being noob
<Gustav_> i know it is in the software center
<androx> !list
<ubottu> androx: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cfhowlett> Bruse_, with your permission I can send you  a 12.04 keyboard shortcut sheetcheat
<scott_z> vmrun: you might have to install the lvm2 package though
<Tm_T> Gustav_: I think the package name you should be looking for is flashplugin-installer
<varun> scott_z:Unable to add physical volume '/dev/sda' to volume group 'fun'.
<cfhowlett> Gustav_, unless you've freed up some space, you cannot install anything else...
<Bruse_> cfhowlett: Sure :) Thank you
<varun> scott_z: Unable to add physical volume '/dev/sda' to volume group 'fun'.
<Gustav_> i have freed up quite a lot
<Gustav_> 3gb
<cfhowlett> Bruse_, awaiting your acceptance ...
<varun> #xen
<cfhowlett> Gustav_, empty your trash and run sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<Gustav_> what wil it do
<cfhowlett> Bruse_, my side shows failed transmit...\
<scott_z> varun: I found this. It is pretty intense and I did not read it all. Hope this helps http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/40702/how-to-manage-and-use-lvm-logical-volume-management-in-ubuntu/
<Bruse_> cfhowlett: Hrm, strange. Could you try again?
<cfhowlett> Gustav_, actually empty your trash and clean out downloaded .debs from your updates...
<cfhowlett> Bruse_, awaiting approval
<varun> scott_z: thanks
<cfhowlett> Gustav_, fyi "deleting" items merely moves them to .trash ... does NOT remove them from the system ...
<scott_z> varun: np :) let me know if it helps
<Bruse_> cfhowlett: Got it! Thanks again.
<Gustav_> i did not delete things to get more space, i had deticated a to smal amount of space to Ubundu so i deleted ubundu and dedicated 3GB
<cfhowlett> Bruse_, librecalc to read
<Gustav_> i run Ubundu on a USB
<cfhowlett> Gustav_, roger
<joshu> is it possible to use ubuntu 12.10 remote login without uccs?
<iceroot> what tool is recommend to encrypt a raid-array (not bootable)? luks? dm-crypt?
<Gustav_> srry again, but youtube does not make sound, i have the sound on ful, and i have the youtube sound on full
<Gustav_> srry again, but youtube does not make sound, i have the sound on ful, and i have the youtube sound on full, can somone help_
<JennyBlueBird> Gustav_, is it only youtube failing or is all your sound affected ?
<Gustav_> all sound is failing
<JennyBlueBird> Gustav_, ok, first thing to do is to open alsamixer and put ALL ( and I mean ALL ) the volumes to maximum
<JennyBlueBird> Gustav_, sometimes the driver miss-labels your sound channels, so that the control for the mic becomes the main volume controll and similar
<nibbler__> my digicam video happens to be like 400MB for a 4 minute clip, bad quality anyway - whats an easy way to reencode to save some space?
<Gustav_> where is the mixer_
<JennyBlueBird> Gustav_, so run:  alsamixer   in a terminal  ( install it first with apt-get if you don't have it )
<JennyBlueBird> and put all the volumes to max and make sure they are not muted
<JennyBlueBird> Gustav_,   sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<JennyBlueBird> then just run it in terminal like any other program
<JennyBlueBird> Also worth setting the pulseaudio settings to max
<JennyBlueBird> if you use it
<JennyBlueBird> seriously, 9 times of 10 when I had sound issues it was just some stupid volume control somewhere that was set low
<Gustav_> shit, terminal disapeard, i had it open earlyer
<Naphatul> so my audio stutters a lot under ubuntu i'm guessing because of my shitty case and front panel detection, the way to get rid of it is to open alsamixer and set headphones to 0%, is there a way to automatically do this at every boot or save it?
<JennyBlueBird> Gustav_, just open a new one
<JennyBlueBird> Naphatul, it should not reset it in the first place : /
<JennyBlueBird> Naphatul, have you tried using the pulseaudio controls to adjust the volume ?
<Gustav_> i kn ow, but i can\t find it where i found it earlyer, i am seaching in the Dash and it can not find it
<Naphatul> nope
<Naphatul> after searching for a solution that one was the only one that worked so i kinda stuck with that
<JennyBlueBird> Naphatul, is it actually playback that stutters or does it just pick up the microphone noise sporadically ?
<captine> Hi there. Seem to have succeeded in breaking my Ubuntu laptop. Desktop manager not working. 12.04.2. Am being asked to reconfig display, but clicking OK does nothing. Amy suggestions welcome
<JennyBlueBird> Gustav_, not used t that interface I'm afraid, I use xfce
<Naphatul> JennyBlueBird, i don't have a microphone plugged in, it's playback that stutters
<JennyBlueBird> Gustav_, it's usually under something like "system" or "accessories"
<JennyBlueBird> Naphatul, well, my solution to almost all sound issues is to rip pulseaudio out of the system and kill it with fire , but that's not really an officially recomended one since it may break things you like. :-)
<JennyBlueBird> Such as per-application volume controls
<larst> hi all
<Gustav_> hi
<JennyBlueBird> captine, what graphics card are you using ?
<larst> can sb. tell me what package creates the group 'sambashare'?
<deadbeef> hey guys, anyone successfully using an usb wimax stick on ubuntu/debian ?
<captine> Think I need to reinstall xorg and get Intel graphics drivers working
<cfhowlett> !samba|lars
<ubottu> lars: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<larst> cfhowlett, it is not enough for me
<JennyBlueBird> captine, you could try to rename your xorg.conf ( if you have one ) , and then just run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JennyBlueBird> but I really dunno, just what I would try if my X borked
<smee> does anyone know how to make the refresh rate stay after a reboot? same problem in ubuntu 12.10 aand 13.04
<JennyBlueBird> smee, what drivers ?
<smee> intel
<JennyBlueBird> many of these graphics issues people have are really dependent on your card and such , so it's a good idea to mention
<JennyBlueBird> smee, how are you choosing the refresh rate ?
<JennyBlueBird> are you using the GUI and it just reverts when you reboot ?
<captine> Jennybluebird, don't have xorg.conf.  tried dpkg reconfig but nothing. Have i7 with integrated Intel graphics and optimus
<JennyBlueBird> captine, ouch , any idea how it broke ?
<JennyBlueBird> Did it just fail one day or did you do something funny and it went wrong ?
<smee> Jennybluebird: intel sandybridge 2000. only way I can find is by using xrandr -r. The monitor resolution page does not show refresh rates
<iceroot> what is a UUID_SUB? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1670840/
<captine> Jennybluebird, one word... Stupidity. Lol. Installed kubuntubdesktop then tried to remove and go back to stock unity by following some instructions from ubotu thing
<JennyBlueBird> Well, if it is any consolation , all you guys with graphics issues at least have functioning graphics cards. I don't even get to see the BIOS memcheck :P
<JennyBlueBird> captine, ah yea, that happens
<JennyBlueBird> captine, how much horribleness would it be to just do a fresh install of ubuntu ?
<JennyBlueBird> captine, because frankly that is the easiest :P
<slinnky> god damn airport wifi sucks
<micha634> yo
<captine> Jennybluebird, can do that. Just need to understand if my home partition which is currently encrypted will pose any issue
<JennyBlueBird> captine, do you have a backup of the keyfile ?
<cfhowlett> captine, upon reinstalling, it will again be encrypted ... make SURE you've noted the passwords in case you them
<JennyBlueBird> also, it's generally a VERY good idea to have backups of important stuff
<captine> Jennybluebird, I have the long long long string it have me in a libre office doc. Not to secure, I know
<JennyBlueBird> captine, uhm, on another computer ?
<captine> Jennybluebird, am sending it to vps as I type
<JennyBlueBird> what I'm on about is that if you lose the key or accidentally delete it without having a backup then that's all the encrypted data gone bye bye
<girvo> hi all
<girvo> I've install Fluxbox on a vanilla 12.10 install
<girvo> and I have no sound when logged in
<girvo> I've checked alsamixer, and everything is fine there, except it defaults to a digital output card
<girvo> I have to pick the other card manually in the mixer
<girvo> apart from that, all vol levels are right, but it doesnt play anything
<girvo> any ideas?
<_nedR> bekks .. are you busy?
<SunSoul> Morning all. I am having an issue with my card reader, or multi card reader rather in Xubuntu. The OS sees the card, because in the file browser, I see my volume, however it is like it will not auto mount. Clicking on the volume does not show my files, instead shows files related to the OS. Suggestions?
<captine> Jennybluebird, I also have all backed up on my home server, so should be ok
<girvo> Nvermind
<girvo> restarted pulseaudio
<JennyBlueBird> captine, I'd say just go with a clean install
<girvo> and she works
<JennyBlueBird> captine, never know what packages are fucked up and cause trouble in the future otherwise
<cfhowlett> captine, gotta agree; clean install
<BluesKaj> !language | JennyBlueBird
<ubottu> JennyBlueBird: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<captine> Jennybluebird, thanks. Now I wonder if I should just install 12.10 clean...
<cfhowlett> captine, 12.04 is supported for 5 years ...
<cfhowlett> LTS
<captine> Cfhowlett, I hear you
<ioria> SunSoul: i'd say.... try sudo mount volume and check your fstab file
<JennyBlueBird> captine, just check the known issues first so you don't run into problems with support for your hardware and such
<JennyBlueBird> captine, should probably be fine, but doesn't hurt to check
<deadbeef> hey guys, anyone successfully using an usb wimax stick on ubuntu/debian ?
<deadbeef> where should i start to make it work
<captine> Thanks. 12.10 had better support for my Bluetooth than 12.04, but 12.04 latest updates seemed to fix that
<cfhowlett> !hardware|deadbeef    to see if the stick is pre-certified to work...
<ubottu> deadbeef    to see if the stick is pre-certified to work...: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cfhowlett> captine, 12.04 with backports enabled then ...
<jbvp> hi
<Avinash> Hello Guys, How can I increase the swap space in my os
<AhmedNill> hellow
<thiefy> does anyone here use a SSD for their /   and also dual boot windows 7 on that same SSD?
<dr_willis> thiefy:  it should not be a problem.
<dr_willis> Avinash:  you can add a new swap partition. or add a swap file to work with your swap parttion
<KsM> Avinash: https://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/5.1/Deployment_Guide/s2-swap-creating-file.html
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<sliddjur> Someone using duplicity here?
<thiefy> my point is, on linux i set my / drive to noatime  - i want to do the same in windows. i want to extend the life of my ssd in windows like linux does.
<dr_willis> thiefy:  ask in #windows if thats needed
<thiefy> swap is used if you run out of ram.... waht if i never run out of ram? any point on a swap partition?
<maxygas> hi
<thiefy> dr_willis,  theyw on't know what i'm talking about.
<KsM> thiefy: hibernation
<maxygas> i need some help please
<thiefy> i don't hibernate. ever.
<KsM> well then you probably don't need swap
<thiefy> i don't trust hibernation.
<maxygas> use bt5 r3 and if i type ifconfig or iwconfig ,i cant see my ip address
<thiefy> i have an old crappy laptop with only 2 gigs of ram... if i keep the OS using less than that two gigs, and i don't hibernate, tehre also is no need for a swap partition on there right? (i feel it takes a lot going on to use 2 gigs of ram)
<Avinash> dr_willis: KsM: thanks :)
<thiefy> maxygas,  maybe your NIC is not seen by bt5. you do not have any internet interfaces.
<ClientAlive> has anyone here installed oracle 11g on ubuntu 12.04?
<ClientAlive> I'm stuck at a beginning step and don't know what to do
<thiefy> you mean the makers of Java (Just Another Vulnerability Announcement)
<KsM> thiefy: no you don't -need- a swap partition, even if you eventually do want/need swap for something you can still make a swap file
<maxygas> i see wlan0 wlan1 i have built in wifi card and tl wn722n wifi adapter too
<yeats> !behelpful | thiefy
<ubottu> thiefy: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<thiefy> thanks ksm... just whenever i install - it's always saying i need one. though i was always thinking i don't really.
<dr_willis> backtrack has its own support channels
<maxygas> and some work need my ip address dut i cant see it
<thiefy> ubottu,  you have no sense of humour.  without good quality jokes, life would be sad.
<ubottu> thiefy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gustav_> I don\t get any sound on Linux, can somone help
<yeats> ClientAlive: I would ask in #oracle
<ClientAlive> ahh
<ClientAlive> good idea  :)
<maxygas> i installed compat drivers too but nothing
<Gustav_> ___
<wndsa>  how I can use aptitude to install dependencies of a package?
<ClientAlive> omg - 54 nicks in #oracle
<Gustav_> i have turned up all sound stuff, but i still get no sound, anybody know how to fix it_
<ClientAlive> that's crazzzzy!
<nedbat> i don't understand where AppArmor maintains its state.  I remove a profile, restart the OS, and see the program is not in apparmor_status.  Then I put the profile back, and reload apparmor, and it's in the enforce list without me having used aa-enforce.  How can I get the profile into complain mode?
<Gustav_> i have turned up all sound stuff, but i still get no sound, anybody know how to fix it_
<maxygas> van magyar valaki?
<posdifu_> Gustav: check alsa-mixer and pulse settings.
<bernardo> Hi everybody! I'm having problems to setup the nvidia driver to my nvidia geforce 650m (optimus). I have the driver and bumblebee installed but nvidia-settings won't work properlly and I can't setup dual screen. Does anyone have a clue?
<ClientAlive> my question is pretty basic. Maybe someone can offer some assistance...
<ClientAlive> What happens is there are 2 zip files which constitute oracle 11g. It is instructed to unzip them in the same directory and it Is supposed to be I will end up wtih an extracted directory named "database". What actually happens is I end up with 2 extracted folders (of course) one is named "database" and the other is named "database(2)". I don't understand what it is supposed to be like so that I might fix the situation and proceeed.
<ClientAlive> Should I move the contents of "database(2)" into "database" and go from there?
<wndsa>  how I can use aptitude to install dependencies of a package?
<llutz> wndsa: aptitude will install depends if you install a package
<Gustav_>  have turned up all sound stuff, but i still get no sound, anybody know how to fix it_
<Gustav_> i have turned up all sound stuff, but i still get no sound, anybody know how to fix it_
<Gustav_> i have turned up all sound stuff, but i still get no sound, anybody know how to fix it_
<kamidi> Gustav_: maybe you should try that same approach with sound? turn up all "sound stuff" several times in a row... that'll show it to behave..
<BluesKaj> Gustav_, where did you turn it up ?
<wndsa> llutz: I have an old version of wpa_supplicant, and I have been installing dependencies for an hour already. Once, someone told me a usage of aptitude to install dependencies automatically. do you know such aptitude usage?
<DoctorDoom> Can anybody help me fix this error: ~$ amdconfig --initial -f amdconfig: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bernardo> Hi everybody! I'm having problems to setup the nvidia driver to my nvidia geforce 650m (optimus). I have the driver and bumblebee installed but nvidia-settings won't work properlly and I can't setup dual screen. Does anyone have a clue? Also, I don't even have a xorg.conf. Is this a problem?
<thiefy> kamidi,  what if gustav hit the up arrow and then hit enter every 2 minutes? would that help him?
<llutz> wndsa: "old version" as in a version not in the actual repos?
<xauth> wndsa: aptitude installs dependencies automatically automatically [sic].
<thiefy> bernardo,  hit alt-f2 and type in gksu nvidia-settings
<bernardo> thiefy: nvidia-settings doesn't open. The only way to make nvidia-settings run is to use optirun
<thiefy> optirun?
<llutz> wndsa: "sudo aptitude install wpa_supplicant"   or to fullfill manual installed packages-depends: sudo aptitude -f install
<bernardo> thiefy: But even using optirun it will not detect the correct resolution for the main display nor the second display
<thiefy> i don't know what an optirun is.
<bernardo> thiefy: My videocard has this optimus thing
<DoctorDoom> After I had installed the leatest ATI driver, I get this error: ~$ amdconfig --initial -f amdconfig: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<thiefy> in a terminal can't you type gksu nvidia-settings      and it'll open up the configuration of it?
<bernardo> thiefy: I read in a few forums that in order to have optimus videocards running you have to install bumblebee. This adds this optirun command
<bernardo> thiefy: I mean, it opens nvidia-settings, but it says that I don't appear to be using an nvidia videocard
<wndsa> xuath, llutz: I have wpa_supplicant 1.0 which I installed by apt-get install before, I need to install wpa_supplicant 2.0 by manual. but I have been installing many dependencies and it does not finish. once someone told me to use aptitude  .... wpa_supplicant then it installed the dependencies. I am trying to find out the command
<mine_> How can I save VLC Player downloaded from terminal as setup for future installations?
<osmdave2> Hi I have a ubuntu 12.04 sever. It has loads of old commands running that I no longer want. If I reboot they all seem to continue. I think this is so that pages are continued to be serverd. How do I kill everything so I can start with a clean apache server?
<thiefy> bernardo,  seems this should do it for that card:
<thiefy> bernardo,  http://www.techlw.com/2012/06/install-nvidia-driver-in-ubuntu.html
<mine_> How can I save VLC Player downloaded from terminal as setup for future installations?
<pimps> hey guys. what's is the app that use the "chat" service in the username part in the top bar? normally says Unnavailable
<thiefy> bernardo,  looks pretty straight forward to me.... on that site.
<bernardo> thiefy: I have the driver installed. I've tried installing different versions also
<pimps> im talking gnome shell
<thiefy> mine_ type in a terminal sudo apt-get install vlc
<bernardo> thiefy: I've followed this link and a few others that looked more or less the same
<bernardo> thiefy: I've also tried to install from the nvidia website instead of from ubuntu repositories, but no luck too...
<thiefy> pimps,  hmm, i remember that. that's the program i always get rid of.
<thiefy> pimps,  i think it's called empathy.
<nedbat> does no one use apparmor?
<thiefy> bernardo,  how could you have no luck? there must be something else going on then... something i don't know of.
<mine_> thiefy I have installed VLC player using apt-get.My question is if I could save the downloaded files for offline installation on another PC?
<TakeItEZ> hrm, why the heck doesn't 12.10 run commands (xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap) neither from ~/.xinitrc nor from ~/.xsessionrc and ignores an /etc/X11/Xmodmap completly? how am i supposed to do my key-remapping?
<bernardo> thiefy: There is something really wrong, but I don't know what it is either :/ It seems that a lot of people are having problems with this videocard as well
<thiefy> mine, mine_ do you want the install files for another ubuntu computer? or what kind is it?
<bernardo> thiefy: Ubuntu didn't even realized I had an nvidia videocard when I had it freshly installed, so I couldn't do the regular automated driver installation
<Apocy> Hey there, got a graphics problem here: I have to boot my Ubuntu 12.04 with "nomodeset" (else I'd get a black screen), now I want to install graphic card drivers, but the card on my laptop (intel mobile 4 series) isn't supported by the proprietary drivers. So basically I got two questions: How do I find out which graphics card I have exactly and how to find the right drivers then? (As I...
<Apocy> ...understand it, the system currently runs the graphics on software and not hardware right?)
<mine_> thiefy: Yes I have downloaded VLC on my Laptop.Want to install it on my Ubuntu PC which is not connect to internet.
<Gustav_> BluesKaj i turned it up in the alsamixer
<thiefy> mine_,  try this:   http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/
<pimps> thiefy i think you're right. and the god damn thing doesnt work lol thanks anyway :D
<thiefy> mine_,  put it on a usb drive, and then you can install it on a diff pruter.
<thiefy> pimps,  who uses aol messenger or any chat program anymore? if you want google chat, there are other ways, if you want irc, there is xchat.  i see no need for empathy.
<mine_> theify: thanks :)
<newbie|2> anyone out there who could help me find an MSN messenger client for audio and, if possible, video conferencing?
<bernardo> thiefy: Thanks for the help anyways :)
<BluesKaj> gust what soundcard ?
<BluesKaj> oops
<thiefy> newbie|2,  microsoft is discontinuing msn messenger. good luck with that.
<pimps> i just wanted to know what app uses that, given the fact that its included in the OS. and you're right, i dont use these chat programs. i can go to each one in the respective site.
<newbie|2> Well, I mean Windows Live Messenger.
<thiefy> pimps,  uninstall taht empathy with your package manager then... heh.
<thiefy> newbie|2,  i think that is the same thing... aren't they getting rid of that too? or is it different?
<newbie|2> I have a friend who wants to chat with me with some sort of messenger, but who wants to be able - with me or with someone else - to do video chatting
<pimps> i will :D
<UBIZ> !list
<ubottu> UBIZ: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<newbie|2> thiefy: It might be, but there is always a way when you want to do something
<thiefy> newbie|2,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsLiveMessenger
<newbie|2> Life doesn't revolve around Microsoft
<newbie|2> thiefy: Thx
<newbie|2> bye
<thiefy> the power of google...
<emdik> hello
<emdik> are there any network experts?
<lix> Good day. When will LibreOffce 4.0 be included into the stable repo?
<thiefy> emdik,  there are, but they hide.
<thiefy> lix, doth it matter? no one in this room can answer that unless it has been announced.
<donavan01> I need a peice of software to take care of my banking/budget... I need it to be simple to use but still allow it to sync up with my bank accounts ... sort of like quicken but way less confusing im not an accountant... is there anything like that for linux
<thiefy> emdik,  just ask your question and hope someone knows the answer.
<thiefy> donavan01,  i've heard gnucash is a good program.
<emdik> thank you thiefy, I'll try to phrase it
<thiefy> emdik,  are you not an english speaker?
<emdik> thiefy: I speak a little
<thiefy> emdik,  try it in english, if it's too hard to understand, we'll let ya know...
<emdik> my problem: I cannot access my laptop from my desktop
<donavan01> thiefy ... it looks a little more complex than what I was hoping for ... guess maybe im asking for the impossible when it comes to accounting software
<emdik> I am connecting through wifi
<emdik> the router managment interface doesn't show my laptop as connected
<FrankBullitt> I did a configure, make, make install on a program and it put everything in usr/local instead of the appropriate directories. Can anyone tell me a common reason why this happens?
<emdik> we tried with a windows laptop and it is listed as wireless client
<scott_z> Question: I have a Dell Inspiron 1750. I have been through all the forums and have found similar problems but either they did not apply or there was no solution. Can someone please help me with getting my build in webcam working? It works fine in 'windows 7'. I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<thiefy> donavan01,  quicken can work just fine in linux it seems using WiNE
<thiefy> emdik,  doesn't the laptop get on to the internet ok?
<emdik> thiefy, I am on the laptop
<emdik> with ubuntu 12.10
<thiefy> emdik,  do you know the ip address of the desktop?
<bernardo> Hi everybody! I'm having problems to setup the nvidia driver to my nvidia geforce 650m (optimus). I have the driver and bumblebee installed but nvidia-settings won't work properlly and I can't setup dual screen. Does anyone have a clue? Also, I don't even have a xorg.conf. Is this a problem?
<thiefy> bernardo,  i would have to think the last part there is quite a major problem.
<emdik> thiefy: the internal or external? I can ping my desktop properly but I cannot get back to the laptop
<bernardo> thiefy: I think so too... As I mentioned, a lot of people seem to be having problems with this videocard and linux, so it should be something pretty hard to fix
<invisime> is there a command line utility that captures keyboard input from one terminal and outputs it to another?
<invisime> or would that just be some kind of output redirect hackery with echo?
<thiefy> emdik,  in a terminal type      service ufw status
<thiefy> bernardo,  yeah, i agree. i'm not that smart though, i jsut can do the easy questions...
<emdik> thiefy: could the firewall be blocking the routing? I didn't have any problems with 12.04
<bernardo> thiefy: hahaha, all this videocard stuff is pretty complicated...
<nedbat> if i wanted to see all the filesystem activity of a process, strace would be the tool to use?  Is there something better or more convenient?
<bernardo> thiefy: I made it work with the VGA cable instead of HDMI!
<emdik> invisime: what do you want do exactly? Maybe you could use a named pipe
<bernardo> thiefy: I just tried to play around with xamdr and I noticed it was detecting my vga connection but not the hdmi, so when I plugged the vga cable it worked
<thiefy> emdik,  i doubt it would block it, i was not sure though.
<invisime> emdik: I have a headless server that I use for my media center. it runs xbmc. I can ssh to it with my laptop, but once there, it would be convenient to have a utility that captures my keyboard input and pipes it somehow to xbmc. any idea if something like that can even be done?
<emdik> invisime: do you want to have terminal-like access to xbmc or maybe use keyboard shortcuts
<thiefy> invisime,  you want to type in a local terminal and have it put in whatever you type in a terminal on your xbmc server?
<thiefy> err, maybe that was to emdik
<ihre> Does Steam depend on XRandR? I cant seem to start any Source games with Nvidia Xinerama (Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0" and PROBLEM: You appear to have OpenGL 0.0.0, but we need at least 2.0.0!)
<invisime> emdik: basically, I just don't want to have to have my laptop and a bluetooth keyboard to juggle. I'd rather juggle an ssh terminal and whatever else I'm doing.
<UbuntuDeb> Will be an istalled beta disto a stable one when I update it if the stable version released?
<VlanX> my 12.04 system doesn't feel like loading any of the two NIC that i have... before i did a reboot it was fine. Could anybody help me understand what's going on?
<invisime> thiefy: precisely.
<andrey_> hi all
<bernardo> thify: Thanks man, I'll try fixing the driver later again. Cya
<thiefy> invisime,  i'm confused. if you jsut ssh into the server, you can type commands that way can you not?
<emdik> invisime: so you need the keys through X (I guess xbmc is using that)
<invisime> thiefy: right, I can type cli commands on the media server. but I want it to just capture keyboard input instead. so that when, on my laptop, I have the ssh window active, my keystrokes make it to xbmc.
<emdik> invisime: I used to have a setup where I ran mplayer on my computer from my laptop
<invisime> emdik: I believe so. it's set up to run in appliance mode, so I'm not sure 100%.
<BluesKaj> invisime, why are you running xbmc on a headless server , xbmc is a gui app
<thiefy> uhh, dude. i would think his xbmc would be plugged into a tv...
<thiefy> hah.
<invisime> correct.
<invisime> not sure if that makes it de-qualify as headless.
<invisime> but point is, I don't have ubuntu-desktop installed.
<thiefy> no, i know what you mean invisime i do the same thing...
<BluesKaj> yeah , then it's not headless , is it
<thiefy> invisime,  what's it do on boot? i'm wondering if i wanna try the setup you have.
<thiefy> it is headless as far as his usage is.
<BluesKaj> and i'm not a dude
<thiefy> prove it.
<invisime> thiefy: don't be a creeper.
<thiefy> invisime,  seems like you want to use your laptop or somethign as like a remote for the xbmc right?
<BluesKaj> i don't have to :)
<emdik> I am looking for input on what happened to my laptop with the upgrade to 12.10: I cannot see my laptop from other computers now, although the internet works just fine
<invisime> thiefy: yeah. but because the web interface blows, I just want my laptop keyboard input to go to xbmc sometimes.
<DoctorDoom> After I had installed the leatest ATI driver, I get this error: ~$ amdconfig --initial -f amdconfig: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Someone know hhow Can I fix it?
<invisime> thiefy: for my setup I used this scandinavian guy's script: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=141369
<thiefy> invisime,  what do you type into xbmc? i can see making the mouse control xbmc to be useful, but what do you do with the keyboard?
<DoctorDoom> After I had installed the leatest ATI driver, I get this error: ~$ amdconfig --initial -f amdconfig: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Someone know hhow Can I fix it?
<invisime> thiefy: I use keyboard for all my xbmc navigation. arrow keys, context menus, the works. I just do it with arrow keys and the xbmc keyboard shortcuts.
<BluesKaj> I run a media server connected to tv , but I have kubuntu installed on it so I can accesss with a wireless KB and mouse , but idon'tneed xbmc
<thiefy> oh, i havne't tried using jsut a keyboard to control it. i'll have to try that. i seemed to think having jsut a mouse to control it was all you needed.
<thiefy> no one needs xbmc. but it is a cool program.   i have played movies on my tv for like 13 years. and i just discovered xbmc last week, and it is awesome.
<invisime> BluesKaj: I can access with a wireless keyboard and mouse as well. I just want fewer devices to juggle. if I'm sitting here with my laptop anyway, it seems silly to need a second physical keyboard just to control my media center.
<DoctorDoom> thiefy: I agree.. I like so much XBMC.
<BluesKaj> xbmc is ok if you don't mind all the menu levels and it's need to take control of all media
<invisime> I need some kind of virtual keyboard cli app.
<invisime> BluesKaj: if you use one of the decent skins, you can decrease the menu complexity a lot
<thiefy> how does it take control of all media?
<thiefy> invisime,  what skin do you recommend to simplify it?
<llutz> old TV, raspberryPI, xbmx, android-tablet with Yatse - nice toy
<DoctorDoom> syncronize!
<invisime> thiefy: I'm using aeon nox.
<invisime> it's not the simplest, but it is one of the most configurable.
<thiefy> i'll switch to that aeon and see how she be... thanks.
<thiefy> i put xbmc on my friends computer - he isn't good with computers, so i want a simple interface for him to use.
<invisime> I used it to configure my main menu to have top-level options for tv and movies as separate entries instead of both of them being under "video".
<DoctorDoom> After I had installed the leatest ATI driver, I get this error: ~$ amdconfig --initial -f amdconfig: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Someone know hhow Can I fix it?
<BluesKaj> invisime, I use a 15 ft /5M usb cable with the transceiver close by the KB and mouse , they act like a remote in terms of accessing media on the server , but that may not be suitable for you situation
<invisime> thiefy: look into kiosk mode then.
<thiefy> is that a setting? kiosk mode....
<emdik> doctordoom: did you check the compatibility of the driver with your version of ubuntu?
<thiefy> if i classify something as TV, i want it to be under TV, not under videos. can i do that? same for movies, i don't want them under videos either. just 'movies' would be good.
<invisime> thiefy: yep. it locks out configuration changes to the view. you can also set up multiple profiles. so that you have admin access and for someone else it just runs in kiosk mode. that way they can't get their configuration all screwed up. :-P
<thiefy> cool. imma do taht.
<invisime> thiefy: yep, that's pretty easy to do with skinning configuration.
<DoctorDoom> emdik: I appreciate the answer. Yes. My system is the 12.04.
<thiefy> i'll have to play with the options.
<emdik> doctordoom: did you install it through the software center?
<invisime> BluesKaj: yeah, I don't have any range problems with my existing wireless devices, I just don't want to have to have two keyboards to juggle. there's already one built in to my laptop. I should be able to ssh to the machine, run a virtual keyboard utility and then anything I type in that window registers as a keystroke to xbmc. I just need to know how to obtain or script together that virtual keyboard...
<DoctorDoom> emdik: I followed this instructions: http://ubuntuxtreme.com/news/amd-catalyst-13-2-beta-3-driver-up-to-300-performance/
<captine> Hi there. Just finished fresh install 12.04. Am confused as nvidia kernel module and vdpau something are showing as restricted driver options... I have optimus nvidia laptop, and have never seen this before
<DoctorDoom> !nvidia | captine
<ubottu> captine: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<invisime> I think I might want to use xte.
<BluesKaj> no need for 2 KBs or using ssh on my setup invisime , simple and direct , but I suppose xbmc is best for your setup
<thiefy> captine,  you on a android phone?
<invisime> BluesKaj: yeah, it's more or less the center-piece of my setup. that, or my *actually* headless data server. I can't see making major overhauls to either of them at this point.
<thiefy> BluesKaj,  how are you doing what he wants to so simply?
<DoctorDoom> emdik: did you saw the link?
<evon> I have ubuntu 12.04.  Is there anything I have to do to upgrade to 12.04.2 or does it do it automatically?
<bekks> evon: Just run the reular updates.
<FucxAmerican> Fucking american
<evon> bekks. Thanks Just wanted to make sure.
<captine> Doctordoom, thanks. Just normally I install bumblebee and not the restricted drivers. Was just wondering if something has changed with the need to use bumblebee
<thiefy> invisime,  what about synergy?
<BluesKaj> no ssh required here thiefy , no laptop , just wirelss KB and mouse , but I do have kubuntu installed on the server
<FucxAmerican> LAPFUCKTOP
<oldude67> !language > FucxAmerican
<ubottu> FucxAmerican, please see my private message
<thiefy> hah
<BluesKaj> some kick that jerk
<BluesKaj> body
<thiefy> he needs a hug.
<bekks> thiefy: From a bear. ;)
<BluesKaj> yeah ...go ahead
<invisime> thanks, oldude67. ;-)
<thiefy> kubuntu is not greater than gnome ubuntu mister.
<Stars>  mine 3tb drive does not regiconized from ubuntu system can someone plz help?
<bekks> Stars: Which Ubuntu do you have?
<FucxAmerican> Koreaian FUCK American
<Stars> it see it but won't let me format
<thiefy> don't you need to use GPT with some drive over 2TB?
<invisime> DJones, ftw.
<Stars> 12.04
<bekks> thiefy: Yes.
<DoctorDoom> matanya: I have it too and you have to configure the update to newest versions in the update menu.
<Stars> bekks, is 12.04
<invisime> I like to think that the D stands for Dr. and DJones is actually Harrison Ford.
<bekks> Stars: Did you create a partition table, etc. on your drive already?
<thiefy> DJones,  the secret Op....
<BluesKaj> thiefy, kubuntu is a matter of choice for me , I'm pointing out that i use a normal pc OS , not a server OS
<Stars> bekks, yes i did, but won't let me apply to it
<invisime> ok. so leaving the keyboard issue aside for the moment, I'm having some kind of runlevel or permissions error or something.
<bekks> Stars: who is "it"? And which error message do you get?
<thiefy> BlueEagle,  i'm contemplating that myself. which way to do it on an old crappy laptop...
<invisime> xbmc has sound.
<invisime> and if I use ssh to kill xbmc and start zsnes, zsnes has sound.
<invisime> but if I use the launcher within xbmc to launch zsnes, no sound.
<invisime> added difficulty: I have to use the usb sound card because the onboard card... well, let's just say it no longer has audio jacks attached to it and leave it at that.
<bekks> invisime: Just say "I broke it." :)
<sama> how can i scan open port on my pc...
<invisime> ;-)
<DoctorDoom> After I had installed the leatest ATI driver, I get this error: ~$ amdconfig --initial -f amdconfig: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Someone know hhow Can I fix it? I saw the intrctions here: http://ubuntuxtreme.com/news/amd-catalyst-13-2-beta-3-driver-up-to-300-performance/.
<thiefy> DJones,  /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@59.49.245.107
<thiefy> then do your kick again.
<thiefy> sama go to grc.com/shieldsup
<Korean> Fuck American
<rd-x68> hey friends
<thiefy> invisime,  did your dog trip over your audio cables and murder the headphone ports on your soundcard on your laptop?
<invisime> actually, I know exactly how it happened. the xbmc machine is an old laptop of mine from when I was in school. and I had problems with remembering to turn off sound while in class. so I just had a worn down headphone jack plugged into it all the time. that eventually suffered some kind of physical trauma while it was in my backpack.
<thiefy> DJones,  /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@59.49.245.107
<thiefy> DJones,  /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@59.49.245.107
<invisime> thiefy: yes... my dog did it. :-P
<thiefy> invisime,  how did i know that?
<rd-x68> just for knowledge need to know how to hack php websites
<DoctorDoom> korean: North or south?
<thiefy> hah
<rd-x68> anyone
<xauth> Bah. grc.com do too much scare mongering by far.
<mbeierl> rd-x68: this is not the place for that.  please move on
<bekks> rd-x68: By exploiting security issues. Which is not part of this channel.
<thiefy> rd-x68,  do you really think anyone is going to answer that?
<invisime> rd-x68: if you want to do some white-hat testing, there are several tools out there that test for known exploits.
<DoctorDoom> Probably North, right..
<thiefy> rd-x68,  go gets ye some backtrack 5
<rd-x68> thanks
<xauth> North Korean?
<invisime> despite the depiction of linux in the movies, not everyone who uses it does so so they can be a s00per 1337 h4xx0r.
<DoctorDoom> Socialism... Is it X capitalism... The history. Nuclear projects...
<k1l> DoctorDoom: xauth lets stick to technical ubuntu support in here, please
<invisime> but anyway, I have an .asoundrc file with a directive to treat the usb card as the default for everything.
<thiefy> sure it is invisime - is there a reaver for windows?
<thiefy> i love reaver. but i don't think two of my neighbours with WPS like reaver too much.
<DoctorDoom> k1l: A little information is essential.. The korean is bother the community.. Talk to him!
<invisime> with cygwin, maybe?
<invisime> oh. one of my favorite open source projects of all time: get wine to work on cygwin.
<invisime> http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOnWindows
<Guest23564> how can I download films?
<mbeierl> In lububntu 12.10, stock distro, every time I want to join a new wifi network, it requests my password to make modifications to the system.  What do I need to change to stop this?  Stock ubuntu has some sort of policy that allows users to join wifi without privilege escalation.
<thiefy> Guest23564,  i think itunes sells them.
<thiefy> not sure about the ubuntu store though...
<invisime> I hear amazon.com has some download capability.
<thiefy> who pays for movies these days anyways?
<invisime> also there are many freely available films in the form of streaming content.
<invisime> I do, thiefy. because certainly I am not a pirate.
<invisime> :-|
<k1l> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<DoctorDoom> After I had installed the leatest ATI driver, I get this error: ~$ amdconfig --initial -f amdconfig: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Someone know hhow Can I fix it? I saw the intrctions here: http://ubuntuxtreme.com/news/amd-catalyst-13-2-beta-3-driver-up-to-300-performance/.
<thiefy> me also. piracy is bad.
<janisozaur> what would i use for video calling? are there any other, preferably libre, alternatives to skype?
<DoctorDoom> Can anybody see my problem, please. I am boring!
<thiefy> we're with you mr. bot. piracy takes money out of tom cruise's pockets.
<invisime> janisozaur: I use google hangouts through chrome on ubuntu 12.04 on a weekly basis. seems to work pretty well.
<boern> hello guys, im just installing ubuntu on my nexus 7.. i did everything.. but now im installting the userdata image and its loading for a long time now.. normally it should work in 80 seconds
<invisime> incidentally, wine on windows? not as dumb as it sounds. wine still supports some things that windows proper doesn't support still.
<boern> http://pastebin.com/qTJP5xbL
<duncan-nz> is there a seperate channel for ubuntu-server questions?
<Guest23564> I am not English, and so I can't speak English very good... where have I to go to download films? Have I to go to Canal List?
<janisozaur> invisime, tried that, but quality seemed to be poor. i have logitech c910 on [my] end and c920 (with hw h264) on the other [parents, windows, not as tech-savvy, but ok]
<janisozaur> !server | duncan-nz
<ubottu> duncan-nz: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<DoctorDoom> I will have to reinstall my system and try with myself how to resolve it. I need support but nobody can help.. It is so sad!
<janisozaur> invisime, is your experience any better?
<DoctorDoom> Bye guys.... Good day.
<bekks> DoctorDoom: Why do you have to reinstall your system?
<duncan-nz> Guest23564: what you're asking for is illegal. Please ask somewhere else.
<k1l> boern: try #ubuntu-arm for arm specific support
<boern> ok, i made it
<invisime> janisozaur: I haven't had any complaints.
<duncan-nz> thanks janisozaur
<boern> writing 'userdata'...
<boern> OKAY [ 40.658s]
<boern> finished. total time: 960.941s
<boern> ok it just took a long time
<omkar_> ey guys
<boern> thank xou :)
<k1l> !fr | Guest23564
<ubottu> Guest23564: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<DJones> Guest23564: If you go to netflix etc, you'll be able to purchase films for download, please don't ask here again, we don't support piracy
<darkmutt> why can't I lock some applications to the unity sidebar after launching them? the moment i close them they simply dissappear?
<omkar_> i have installed apache2 and php but for some reason php scripts are still displayed as text
<janisozaur> invisime, are you able to hangout in hd?
<Guest23564> Sorry... I thinked on these Canals I can download films...
<omkar_> i have added the directive which says to execute the php script
<invisime> janisozaur: no. but I also don't have an hd webcam. all of my hardware is >5 years old except my phone and my firesale hp touchpad.
<boern> on the ubuntu homepage it took 80 seconds and on my computer it took 960 seconds
<k1l> !list | Guest23564
<ubottu> Guest23564: k1l: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<boern> but my computer isnt that bad
<bekks> boern: What are you trying to do?
<boern> but, who cares, its working :)
<boern> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<janisozaur> invisime, apart from webcam (i suppose) same here. 5+ year old laptop. thanks for help, but i'm looking to better my hd experience ;)
<BluesKaj> invisime, check /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and make sure your usb soundcard driver is set as , "options (drivername) index=0' , that setting will make it stick for all media that use audio.
<k1l> boern: again, that support is in #ubuntu-arm since its not a regular ubuntu system
<boern> ok thank you very much
<invisime> BluesKaj: I'll try that. thanks. :-)
<Guest23564> And... Where must I type these choses, please? Here?
<janisozaur> invisime, still, 2.4ghz t7700 c2d should handle 720p video without major hiccups. lousy ms-owned skype :(
<k1l> Guest23564: last warning now: no warez here. better ask in the italian channel #ubuntu-it if you have problems to understand english
<Guest23564> ok... thanks!
<fluitfries> hi all.  what's the proper way to update my lubuntu from 11 to 12?
<fluitfries> do i need to get the ISO?
<k1l> fluitfries: which ubuntu exact? there are 2 releases each year
<BluesKaj> fluitfries, 11 what to 12 what
<k1l> fluitfries: what does lsb_release -r say?
<fluitfries> k1l, umm...  it says 12.04...  but i don't remember updating...
<fluitfries> k1l, i started with v 11 last year
<BluesKaj> fluitfries, well, somebody upgraded if it wasn't you
<fluitfries> BluesKaj, would this happen via software updates?
<fluitfries> i always thought that software updates did NOT bring you to the next big release
<Guest23564> How can I go to Ubuntu-it, so to the Italian Channel?
<k1l> !it | Guest23564
<ubottu> Guest23564: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alien2050> fluitfries: You may need to go in your settings and prevent it from doing a distro-upgrade, it's in the options
<Guest23564> Thanks
<fluitfries> alien2050, no, it's ok.  i WANTED to update, i just thought i had to do it manually with an ISO.  :P
<BluesKaj> fluitfries, not sure , unless unattended upgrades is installed
<fluitfries> k, thanks for the answers all!
<alien2050> fluitfries: nah it will do it by itself... but sometimes it does weird things like screw up some of your desktop preferences... personnaly I prefer doing clean install, but if it works then great
<BluesKaj> I never use a package manager to upgrade releases , hence my uncertainty
<fluitfries> alien2050, the only thing that's broken on this install is my JACK stuff, i can't use any midi/audio creation apps, though just audio output works fine.
<fluitfries> but since i don't know when this distro update happened, i don't know if it's related
<alien2050> fluitfries:  I usually prefer JACK as well, I use ubuntustudio as my basic release then sometime upgrade to kx-studio which is really nice for music production
<fluitfries> alien2050, have you tried apodio distro or dream studio?
<fluitfries> i've wondered if those are any good
<zhengyi> fluitfries: wouldn't trolling through /var/log/dpkg.log or similar give you some clues?
<alien2050> fluitfries: it depends what packages you use, but I've noticed since ubuntu 10 and 11 they changed the way midi stuff works internally, doesn't appear in /dev/as before
<alien2050> fluitfries: nope, didn't know those... debian/ubuntu based ?
<fluitfries> alien2050, i think both are yes.  dream def.  i had the iso's downloaded but never got around to booting them.
<fluitfries> zhengyi, do you mean for troubleshooting JACK?
<J4nus> which solution do you use for the backup ? I'm searching for a remote backup solutions
<k1l> fluitfries: that topic would suit into ##linux or our offtopic channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<alien2050> cadence is great for troubleshooting JACK btw
<bekks> J4nus: There are zillions of solutions for remote backups.
<fluitfries> k1l, kk
<zhengyi> fluitfries: well, in the sense of figuring out when the upgrade happened, anyway
<fluitfries> alien2050, cool, i'll look at that.
<fluitfries> zhengyi, i see what you mean.
<alien2050> well dream studio is more/less the same than ubuntu studio but ubuntustudio is officially supported
<alien2050> though I rarely use support other than asking questions here sometimes :)
<SpiderFudge> I am confused with the ubuntu services in 10.04, when I look in rcconf and sysv-rc-config ssh server is disabled but it is working somehow...
<bekks> J4nus: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/backups.html
<fluitfries> alien2050, yea same.
<alien2050> fluitfries: one thing I see though is they seem to package their own ISO and not let you upgrade through ppa like kx-studio, at least they have 32 bit AND 64 bit isos which is good, I'll probably give it a try someday
<alien2050> thanks for the tip
<janisozaur> has anyone tried ekiga with HD video calls?
<k1l> alien2050: lets stick to supported ubuntu versions in here, thanks
<zhengyi> SpiderFudge: Upstart? Look in /etc/init for an ssh.conf or openssh.conf or similar
<Akuw> hi
<SpiderFudge> zhengyi, okay thanks
<gabriele_> #ubuntu
<Akuw> i have my iptables configured this way   http://www.pastebin.ca/2314752
<hrishikesh> <3 ubuntu
<Akuw> but every time i want to connect to internet is blocked, so i have to use      --->   sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<Akuw> is the a script to block all incoming trafic allowing only out trafic
<bekks> Akuw: You cant get any data from outside when blocking all incoming traffic.
<alien2050> Akuw: have a look at http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-4-block-all-incoming-traffic-but-allow-ssh.html   it gives a pretty good example; I remember a lifetime ago I had similar issues
<bunjee> what is the "administrative passowrD"?.....please advise.....
<bekks> bunjee: There is no such password.
<bunjee> password
<bekks> !root | bunjee
<ubottu> bunjee: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<invisime> BluesKaj: I tried making snd-usb-audio index 0 in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf. but now sound doesn't even work in xbmc.
<visof> hello
<teng_401> #ubuntu_cn
<alien2050> bunjee: try "sudo su -" in a terminal
<GeekSquid> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hhbuitrago> Tried to update my ubuntu install but it failed when could not resolve the country level archive.  Also tried with other several countries, and none resolved dns.  Is there some know problem with this?
<visof> how can troubleshoot slowness of ubuntu ?
<zykotick9> bunjee: DON'T do what alien2050 just suggested
<k1l> bunjee: there is no need for a root password
<teng_401> thanks
<k1l> alien2050: not recommended here. no need for a root password
<alien2050> zykotick9: and why is that ?
<zykotick9> alien2050: learn to use ubuntu properly
<bekks> alien2050: sudo su - is a pretty bad idea. And sudo -i does exactly the same.
<bekks> !root > alien2050
<ubottu> alien2050, please see my private message
<k1l> alien2050: we have sudo and a not enabled root password
<gabriele_> sudo -s
 * SonOfGod Boa Tarde 
<bunjee> this is what I'm having trouble with - gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zykotick9> gabriele_: while "sudo -s" is very similar to "sudo -i" i think the -i is suggested...
<alien2050> whaa ???? how does it enable root password again ?
<bekks> bunjee: Which trouble?
<bekks> alien2050: No need to do so.
<zykotick9> !notroot | alien2050
<zykotick9> !noroot | alien2050
<ubottu> alien2050: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<k1l> gabriele_: the -s in not the propper way. it misses some settings. so dont recommend it
<korba> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<compdoc> "sudo su -" does not enable a root password. You dont normally have to use this command, but I have had to do this very occasionally
<bekks> compdoc: There is no need to do so - there is sudo -i
<alien2050> that's what I'm saying...
<BluesKaj> invisime, is snd-usb-audio the correct syntax for the usb audio module/driver ?
<gabriele_> kil: ah... thanks, I didn't know it...
<Esokrates> I have tested btrfs filesystem on raring on an usb and i am impressed :-)
<alien2050> it does not enable a root password..... although I understand what you guys mean... trying to forget about it
<zykotick9> alien2050: "su -" means switch to root, and pretend a login.  you don't want to be messing with that as root account is not used on ubuntu.  "sudo -i" will switch to a root-like account properly.
<k1l> alien2050: compdoc the ubuntu way is to use sudo -i if it is needed to get a root shell. so lets stick to this here in the official support
<invisime> BluesKaj: I really don't know. I would suspect not. the usb sound card is a completely separate chip. I think I've got that covered though with my .asoundrc one-liner: "pcm.!default hw:Device" where hw:Device is the aplay -l designation of the USB sound card.
<alien2050> zykotick9, k1l : thx I get what you're saying
<GeekSquid> invisime: sounds like pulseaudio again, isn't that why we have alsa
<invisime> GeekSquid: I'm not sure that I am using pulse...
<janisozaur> Esokrates, are there advantages over likes of f2fs for usb (flash, i assume) storage?
<BluesKaj> ok invisime , obviously your asoundrc file should take precedence , so just delete the line I gave from asla-base.conf
<GeekSquid> invisime: see if you have it installed, it is the default
<gabriele_> I have got a problem with skype and my webcam...
<invisime> GeekSquid: I'm running ubuntu 12.10 minimal with xbmc installed as an appliance according to this guy's tutorial: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=141369
<invisime> BluesKaj: no need. I'll just copy back the .bak file I created. ;-)
<Delux> I have two RAID5s and had a drive failed. I have replaced the drive and want it added back to the RAID5s. Do I need to fdisk the new drive or will the MDADM just rebuild it?
<gabriele_> skype doesn't see my webcam... I can't see my face, but I see black... how can I resolve it?
<bekks> Delux: That depends on your disk layout for your RAIDs.
<invisime> BluesKaj: upon restarting alsa and xbmc, I have sound in xbmc again. but it probably still doesn't work in zsnes from xbmc since I didn't change anything. and it probably does work if I close xbmc and start zsnes on its own.
<BluesKaj> cool invisime , my apologies, didn't mean to screw up your sound , I don't use an asoundrc file , so i guess that's why mine works
<Esokrates> janisozaur, flash storage yes
<janisozaur> !paste | gabriele_
<ubottu> gabriele_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Opiate> I'm trying to install TF2, but it keeps telling me I don't have enough hard drive space, even though I just cleared up like 30GB.
<Delux> bekks - two partitions - sba1 and sdb2
<janisozaur> please post your /var/log/syslog (after unplugging and replugging your webcam)
<Esokrates> janisozaur, with compression the responsiveness is much better in high io situations
<jrib> Opiate: output of « df -h » on pastebin?
<datruth> i think im going to give up on ident
<bekks> Delux: Then you have to create that layout on the new disk, too, of course.
<alien2050> Opiate: steam for linux ? Check your home dir it tries to installe in your home directory
<BluesKaj> invisime, I'm not familiar with zsnes
<Opiate> Alright
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: zsnes = probably the best snes emulator on gnu/linux ;)
<alien2050> Opiate: for some reason it needs to install TF2 to your home; I did not find a way to change it (yet)
<Esokrates> janisozaur, compared to ext4
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, what is it ?
<janisozaur> Esokrates, i used to have one of my data volumes btrfs formatted, but performance was mediocre... that's on 12.04 with own 3.5.0 kernel, 5400rpm laptop hdd
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: it plays supernintendo games...
<janisozaur> Esokrates, switching back to ext4 helped a lot.
<Opiate> My home folder only has 10GB available. I have windows installed on this computer as well, and I delete the 30gb from my windows desktop
<janisozaur> Esokrates, how about endurance?
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, oh , ok , never played those either :)
<zykotick9> invisime: fyi, alsa isn't the greatest at sharing.  it depends on your actual sound hardware, IF you can play more then one source at a time.  launching zsnes from inside running xbmc might not work out (again, depending on your hardware)
<invisime> zykotick9: I suspect that's exactly my problem, but I have no idea how to fix it.
<alien2050> Opiate: for now it will not let you change the drive to install it... it needs to put it to .local or something
<Esokrates> janisozaur, have not tested enough yet ... i have it installed today due to an ext4 bug (jbd2 process kept writing to external fs after using cp )
<zykotick9> invisime: you might not be able too... good luck.
<Opiate> Okay, how do I do that
<zykotick9> invisime: or, use pulse ;)
<wriggly> When I call telinit 1 to switch to runlevel 1, it works, BUT the ubuntu startup splash-screen with the 4 dots is displayed, and the console is invisible. Typing telinit 5 restarts runlevel 5 correcly, but how can I get to runlevel 1 WITHOUT the splash screen?
<invisime> zykotick9: I'd love to use pulse. if it would work. I have no idea how to do the switch.
<invisime> but I'm late for my weekly pathfinder game, so I'll have to look into that next time I have time. thanks for your help, everyone!
<Esokrates> janisozaur, i am using it on a really slow flash device and my impression wiht lzo compression is that it is defintely better responding than with ext4
<alien2050> Opiate: it will put it in your home dir whatever you do... one solution would be to temporarily change your home dir to your 30 gb drive and let it download, then switch it back, didn't try though
<zykotick9> invisime: ahhh, pulse CAN (but isn't always!) be a pain.  i don't want to make any suggestions, as it _could_ lead to tears...  good luck.  i quasi-hate sound on gnu/linux (when it's not working anyways)
<Delux> bekks - used sfdisk to copy partition - thanks for the help
<Esokrates> janisozaur, this does not necessarily mean that there are more MB/s, but I can do more heavy io tasks simultaneously
<Opiate> Alright, thanks for the help, I'll try that
<janisozaur> Esokrates, are you sure that wasn't just a delayed write? cp doesn't force fsync on files it uses, you can issue that manually with 'sync' command
<Esokrates> janisozaur, after cp was finished?
<janisozaur> Esokrates, yes. you can also google for 'latencytop'. this sounds like a normal behaviour to me
<Esokrates> janisozaur, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607560
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 607560 in linux (Ubuntu) "jbd2 writing block every 5 - 10 seconds, preventing disk spin-down and making noise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bunjee> anybody help with this command?    ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<xauth> bunjee: well, what about it?
<bekks> bunjee: Whats wrong with it?
<bunjee> get a window asking me for admin password
<Esokrates> janisozaur, could not reproduce it under btrfs :-), and it really used 99.9% of available io every two seconds although all files were completely copied
 * xauth scratches his head.
<janisozaur> Esokrates, jbd seems to kworker, right?
<bunjee> do not know what administrative password is
<Esokrates> janisozaur, i do not get the question :-(
<bekks> bunjee: There IS NO administrative password.
<janisozaur> Esokrates, maybe i haven't noticed that because of having my own kernel?
<bekks> !root > bunjee
<ubottu> bunjee, please see my private message
<xauth> bunjee: first time I hear of ls producing a window..
<bekks> bunjee: ls never produces a window.
<Esokrates> janisozaur, i do not know, i am no expert
<janisozaur> Esokrates, kworker - user space process, a kernel helper, that performs work as requested by kernel, but doesn't need system context (kernel space) for that
<Esokrates> janisozaur, i know what kworker is, but i do not know what you want to know?
<janisozaur> Esokrates, s/to kworker/to be kworker/
<demonio> hi all, is it possible set language in thunderbird?
<groundnuty> hey, anyone knows at what layer/which soft is resposible for hot-corners funcion in gnome3?
<janisozaur> Esokrates, i don't really want to know much, just asking, i might give btrfs a try though, as i gave a pendrive that i could use for that
<janisozaur> Esokrates, i have another question, though. i plan on buying a new laptop with ssd, but i am a bit worried about their endurance. i'd like to conduct some tests, do you know if it is possible to extract some metrics of my current hdd usage? i have ext4 partitions right now
<expert_> hello
<Esokrates> anyone using raring and qtcreator ?
<zykotick9> Esokrates: if you are unfamiliar with it, see "/msg ubottu anyone"
<ClientAlive> Does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade change the version of Ubuntu I'm running? In other words, I run 12.04 and want to keep it that way. Will running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade instaall 12.10?
<expert_> is there any alternative of wine?
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrade | ClientAlive No it doesn't.  it upgrades EVERYTHING (like the GUI does)
<ubottu> ClientAlive No it doesn't.  it upgrades EVERYTHING (like the GUI does): A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<k1l> ClientAlive: no
<ClientAlive> thank you
<k1l> !raring | Esokrates
<ubottu> Esokrates: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<demonio> is it possible to change language in thunderbird?
<zykotick9> demonio: obviously it is possible.  but don't ask me how, i don't use it.
<demonio> zykotick9 and what do you use?
<k1l> demonio: install the language pack you need
<zykotick9> demonio: ;) mutt
<demonio> zykotick9 i tried to install but i didn't able to configure it lol, k1l thank's for help i'll make it ;)
<expert_> is there any alternative of wine?
<expert_> is there any alternative of wine?
<expert_> is there any alternative of wine?
<expert_> is there any alternative of wine?
<FloodBot1> expert_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Larsi> because spamming is going to get you an answer
<mhdsherafat> hello everyone
<Larsi> lol @ losing patience after 5 seconds
<expert_> is there any alternative of wine?
<expert_> .
<expert_> .
<expert_> .
<FloodBot1> expert_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<expert_> hey guys ....
<Larsi> http://alternativeto.net/software/wine/
<expert_> thanks and which is the best bluetooth software?
<Guest90099> hi all
<Guest90099> any one no if we can install any wifi pen stuff on penguy os
<Akuw> my iptables script is  --->   http://www.pastebin.ca/2314756
<mhdsherafat> I'm learning linux , I want to get at a level of professions that can get linux in my hand in fails and customize it by managing services and programs? what must I Study?
<Akuw> but when INPUT is DROP i can't connect to internet
<expert_> thanks and which is the best bluetooth software?
<Akuw> althougth i have     ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
<zykotick9> Guest90099: only ubuntu is supported in #ubuntu.  does penguy have an irc channel?  ask there if it does.
<expert_> thanks and which is the best bluetooth software?
<expert_> thanks and which is the best bluetooth software?
<expert_> thanks and which is the best bluetooth software?
<FloodBot1> expert_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l> !patience | expert_
<ubottu> expert_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<expert_> thanks and which is the best bluetooth software?
<ThinkT510> expert_: what exactly do you mean bluetooth software?
<ThinkT510> expert_: i like blueman for detecting devices
<agu10^> What domain registrar would you recommend?
<k1l> and what would make a best software the best software? its like: what is the best car :/
<k1l> !ot | agu10^
<ubottu> agu10^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<expert_> the bluetooth driver which is used to perform all sorts of bluetooth operations.
<agu10^> sorry
<g16> Hello, are there any plans to include pastebinit by default? I think that that would make life easier for providing technical support (no need to explain pastebin to newbies).
<agu10^> yeah
<ikonia> g16: not at the moment
<Tex_Nick> g16 : it would probably have to be explained anyway ;)
<g16> Tex_Nick: compare "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit -- oh, a URL, I'll take it back to IRC" vs "read ubottu's message, read Ubuntu's help page -- cat /etc/apt/sources.list -- now copy, open a browser, paste, take the URL back"
<g16> I think it would be simpler from the point fo view of a newbie.
<g16> And self-explanatory somehow.
<zykotick9> g16: pastebinit is hardly "required" to use ubuntu.  thus it's bloat to add it to everyone's systems.
<D_D> moin zusammen
<D_D> hat der eine oder andere schon mal den Wlan Treiber auf dem Mac mit Ubuntu zum laufen gebracht
<llutz> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<compdoc> english?
<D_D> oh sorry
<D_D> did anyone know how to install the wlan driver on a macbook with ubuntu
<BigC85> D_D what model of Macbook?
<D_D> hmm good question...
<D_D> where can i look which model it is
<D_D> ?
<BigC85> while to start year an is it an air a pro ect
<D_D> It is a Intel Core2Duo 2.40GHz
<D_D> it is an macbook 13"
<D_D> not a pro or a air
<BigC85> what ye
<BigC85> year
<satellit_e> D-D I have not found a driver for the wireless on my MacBook Pro i7 either.  Wired works though
<GeekSquid> D_D: is it white?
<D_D> no
<satellit_e> yes
<ThinkT510> satellit_e: lspci
<D_D> looks like the new model..
<D_D> wired works without a problem
<satellit_e> no sorry silver
<satellit_e> about a year old
<D_D> about 3 - 4 year old
<satellit_e> try virtual box works like a charm with ext USB HD
<BigC85> D_D enter this in terminal udo dmidecode -s system-product-name what's the result?
<D_D> satellit_e did you talk to me?
<satellit_e> yes
<D_D> MacBook5,1
<packetfrog> AGH
<BigC85> and What version of ubunt r u running?
<packetfrog> I went from default ubuntustudio install, to installing fluxbox and removing xfce    now I just went to remove cairo on synaptic and all of a sudden its removing ALL of my software    what the heck?
<BigC85> D_D what version of ubuntu r u running?
<zykotick9> packetfrog: welcome to the world of dependencies and metapackages...
<g16> packetfrog: just remove the unwanted applications. Cairo is a library, i.e. something that applications use internally, don't remove it unless you have specifically a problem with it.
<D_D> 12.10
<packetfrog> I do have a problem with it, it hides all my windows even when i tell it not to.
<packetfrog> Now I dont have anything to run in a window! :/
<D_D> BigC85 12.10
<zykotick9> packetfrog: are you confusing cairo-dock with libcairo?
<packetfrog> Must be. ;/
<g16> Are you sure it's cairo? Maybe it's compiz?
<BigC85> got it looking in to it
<g16> aaah the dock -.-
<packetfrog> When synaptic is done raping me   how do I fix this? ;/
<BigC85> D_D go to System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers do u see anything listed?
<packetfrog> It just removed bumblebee  that took a while to setup :(  fml
<packetfrog> two steps forward  fifty back.
<DoctorDoom> If I delete another system that I have in dual boot and insert a live cd, can I reinstall my ubuntu 12.04?
<zykotick9> DoctorDoom: can you install from a livecd - yes.
<Erski> hi
<Erski> need help :/
<Erski> with steam :P
<DoctorDoom> zykotick9: reinstall??
<zykotick9> DoctorDoom: reinstall = install.  what is the question?
<Erski> truing to install steam says no i386
<DoctorDoom> Keep all files and programs. I do not want lose everything.
<zykotick9> DoctorDoom: then probably not.
<Poa91> ciao
<Poa91> !list
<BigC85> Erski u need 84 bit most likely
<ubottu> Poa91: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wiggmpk> Erski: what does "sudo dpkg --print-architecture" tell you
<BigC85> 64bit steam
<D_D> BigC85
<BigC85> yes D_D
<D_D> where shell i go?
<DoctorDoom> Exist any way to RE-INSTALL the system and keep everything without lose anything?
<D_D> sorry.. but it is my first ubuntu use
<Erski> yes 64 bity
<zykotick9> wiggmpk: fyi "dpkg --print-architecture" shouldn't need sudo.
<wiggmpk> zykotich9: force of habit =P
<zykotick9> wiggmpk: bad habbit ;)  you might want to see "/msg ubottu tab" as well
<wiggmpk> Erski: are you installing Steam64?
<mithran> ghai
<mithran> hai I am using ubuntu 12.04
<BigC85> D_D  it's no problem.  go to the Dash and type drivers additional driver should come up let me know if you see additional drivers
<mithran> i cant hear sound
<mithran> canybody help me
<DoctorDoom> zykotick9: Do you know if is possible I erase all lib files and reinstall from original status?
<Erski> yes i am trying to install it but it says something
<DoctorDoom> !lib
<wiggmpk> Erski: try "dpkg --add-architecture i386"
<Erski> i think that the problem is in i386
<zykotick9> DoctorDoom: i don't think so.  fyi, reinstalling is usually useless on gnu/linux.  either a) fix your problem or b) fresh install.
<BigC85> Erski It appears you downloaded the i386 version of steam instead of 64bit
<D_D> BigC85: my ubuntu is german and it doesn´t show me driver additional
<zykotick9> DoctorDoom: by "reinstalling" i mean uninstalling/reinstalling packages
<Erski> dpkg: error: unable to create new file '/var/lib/dpkg/arch-new': Permission denied
<ikonia> don't try to install the wrong arch
<wiggmpk> Erski: try "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386"
<ikonia> don't add 386 to a 64bit machine
<wiggmpk> Erski: sorry need sudo to actually change something
<ikonia> use the arch for your machine
<ikonia> download the 64bit package
<wiggmpk> zykotick9: why cant I tab to complete your name?
<DoctorDoom> zykotick9: Fresh install.. I will do it! Uninstall all system and install again. Thank you.
<zykotick9> wiggmpk: ahh, you should be able too?
<Erski> now it does nothing
<wiggmpk> zykotick9 was that what you tab comment was about or auto-complete tab in the terminal?
<wiggmpk> Erski: now install Steam
<wiggmpk> ikonia: Steam64 depends on Steam:i386
<ikonia> wiggmpk: the 64bit package depends on the 32bit package...?
<ikonia> really ?
<wiggmpk> ikonia: yes, it does
<Erski> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Erski> steam64: Depends: steam (= 1.0.0.27ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<zykotick9> wiggmpk: tab in irc ;)  you used zykotich9 the first time (typo included) so i knew you where using tab
<wiggmpk> Erski: are you installing from the software center?
<jrib> ikonia: yeah, you need i386 multiarch to install steam on amd64 afaik
<BigC85> D_D  unfourtunitly I only speak english  try opening a terminal and typing: jockey-text --list u should see some option in the terminal window let me know what you see.
<ikonia> jrib: yes, I can see the need for multiach, but not the steam 32bit package
<zykotick9> wiggmpk: s/where/where not/
<wiggmpk> zykotick9 yeah when I typ zyk and hit tab does nothing.. I try to tab after each letter and still doesnt pick you up, your like a ghost
<D_D> BigC85 my chip is a broadcom bcm4322
<DoctorDoom> My leather is so soft...
<zykotick9> wiggmpk: what client are you using?
<wiggmpk> zykotick9 empathy garbage. works for everyone else I try in the room
<Erski> no im not
<zykotick9> wiggmpk: i have no idea... empathy pufff ;)
<Erski> just tryed
<Erski> but
<jrib> ikonia: either way works I guess.  The software-center will install steam64 and install steam:i386 as a dependency from steam's private ppa.  But if you don't want to do that, using valve's public repository or just the deb valve provides on their site should be ok
<Erski> now it says
<FloodBot1> Erski: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g16> !clone | DoctorDoom
<ubottu> DoctorDoom: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<BigC85> Erski here the steam deb package download and install it through software center http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb
<wiggmpk> zykotick9 a lot of spam with Empathy in IRC
<Erski> with package installer Error: dependency is not satisfiable : libc6(>=2.15
<DoctorDoom> g16: Very thank you!
<wiggmpk> Erski: you need to install libc6
<Erski> how ?
<Erski> terminal
<Erski> ?
<BigC85> Ok D_D  just a sec working to help you
<wiggmpk> Erski: yup, "sudo apt-get install libc6"
<zykotick9> wiggmpk: empathy isn't an irc client, it's an IM client that does IRC.  i'd suggest you look into a "real" irc client for a better irc experience.
<BigC85> Erski hold ctrl, alt and press t that should open the terminal
<Erski> it says that i have the newest
<zykotick9> wiggmpk: if someone's libc6 is broken, i'd think there install is pretty broken altogether...
<wiggmpk> zykotick9: thanks, but im fine with this for now.. trying to keep my system light.. and if Empathy can handle it for now.. ill put up with the spam till they add join/part hidding ability
<Erski> i think there is a problem with the version 2.15
<Ronalds_M> can I run Serious Sam on intel hd 3000
<Ronalds_M> ?
<zykotick9> wiggmpk: you and i have every different definitions of "light" ;)
<Ronalds_M> wan't to maybe but some game
<mithran> Please help me i can, here sound in my ubuntu 12.04
<zykotick9> Ronalds_M: do you mean the gnu/linux native client or through wine?
<wiggmpk> zykotick9 most people do, thanks for the suggestion though
<Ronalds_M> native
<DoctorDoom> g16: My problem is based on a freaky package of AMD: libGL, is installed but when I run the process, it cause an error!
<wiggmpk> Erski: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Erski> 2.10
<zykotick9> Ronalds_M: and what's happening now?  last time i tried, i think it lacked sound...
<Burritoh> 12.10 probably
<ayashi|roadtrip> i hate sundays, someone entertain me 443-852-0074 (brittany)
<Ronalds_M> I am big fan of steam, bought cs source last week
<wiggmpk> Erski: im gonna assume thats 12.10
<Erski> ye
<ayashi|roadtrip> best text message or voicemail wins
<mithran> help me please
<Erski> 12*
<Burritoh> ayashi|roadtrip: off topic much?
<Ronalds_M> I have every detail, best gaming ever
<zykotick9> Ronalds_M: oh, is serious sam in steam?  i have no idea then.
<wiggmpk> Erski: try update your system.. "sudo apt-get update" and then try an install steam "sudo apt-get install steam64"
<ayashi|roadtrip> yea
<ayashi|roadtrip> but i HATE sundays
<ayashi|roadtrip> but sorry :(
<Ronalds_M> they have sale right now
<Ronalds_M> for linux
<DoctorDoom> I have an excellent hardware, maybe Ubuntu, unfortunately, not is the right system for it.
<Ronalds_M> offprices...
<BigC85> D_D type jockey-text --enable=firmware:b43 in terminal
<mithran> please help me somebody
<kody> hey guys I kind of broke dpkg and I was wondering if I could get some help?
<Ronalds_M> DoctorDoom, what is wrong with ubuntu on your system?
<Burritoh> Ronalds_M: (and anyone else with Steam problems who can't find a solution here) you could check out #ubuntu-steam and #steamlug for more specific discussion around steam
<prometheus_pk> can i increase the size of root (/) without reinstalling linux?
<erupter> does anyone know a decent graphical profiler?
<Burritoh> mithran: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<Ronalds_M> tnx Burritoh
<BigC85> D_D let me know whaat u see
<Burritoh> prometheus_pk: should be able to... trouble tends to start when you change the start of a partition
<Burritoh> but changing the end is fin
<Burritoh> fine*
<Ziber> mysqldump -u <user> -p <database> > <file> will dump a database to a file, right?
<kody> dpkg --configure -a doesn't work for me
<Styler2go> how can i see which task has how much cpu load?
<Boohbah> Styler2go: top
<zykotick9> Styler2go: htop shows both cpu usage and load
<Styler2go> can i sort it
<Styler2go> ?
<Boohbah> htop is a little nicer than top
<Boohbah> Styler2go: yes
<Burritoh> Styler2go: if you like a gui, gnome-system-monitor - and yeah, you can sort it in top and htop
<Erski> i think its going to work
<ciccio> aweeeeeeeee
<ciccio> kittemurt
<Styler2go> what can i do against ddos attacks?
<BigC85> Sweet Ersky enjoy
<GeekSquid> Anybody have any idea of how to track incoming and outgoing rental stock and generate barcode labels for each, tracking numbers, part numbers, locations (customers) etc?
<Erski> yeah it worked
<BigC85> Erski sorry typo
<Burritoh> Styler2go: that really depends... are you doing personal computing, or an enterprise operation, or something in between?
<wiggmpk> Styler2go: firewall that drops all ping requests
<Erski> thanks every one <3!
<BigC85> np Erski have fun!
<Burritoh> Styler2go: if it's a large operation where you need to keep a website up, there are services for that
<wiggmpk> Erski: cool, glad I could help
<Styler2go> i am using a vserbver on ubuntu 10.04 and it seems that it gettign attacked
<Styler2go> this is a very important server because there is an android app running on it (serverside things)
<AcidRain2013> Styler2go: what makes you think its being attacked?
<DoctorDoom> Ronalds_M: Driver does not works, instability and a lot of more things.. I try and try.. I am tired now!
<demonio> hey guys if i want put thunderbird among program startup, can i copy thunderbird in /etc/init.d
<demonio> ?
<Styler2go> very high server load and almost not answering
<AcidRain2013> whats the website?
<wiggmpk> Styler2go: fist thing you should do is take the server offline and correct the problem
<wiggmpk> isn't there an ubuntu server channel? anyone?
<deadmund> demonio: You probably want it to start when you log in, not when the computer boots.  Correct?
<Burritoh> demonio: If I were you I'd rather put it in the Startup Programs for Ubuntu - I think if you search "session" in the unity menu it should pop up
<Styler2go> i cant take the server offline now... its the "best time" for the app right now
<Burritoh> wiggmpk: there is
<demonio> deadmund yeah
<ThinkT510> !server | wiggmpk
<ubottu> wiggmpk: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<deadmund> demonio: are you running cinnamon?
<wiggmpk> Styler2go: so then compromise security for availabilty.. maybe you should be running Windows 2k8
<demonio> i don't know it
<wiggmpk> thanks ThinkT510
<Ronalds_M> DoctorDoom, gpu, sound? instability? are you on 12.10 bleeding edge?
<Styler2go> how can i stop ping requests via firewall
<deadmund> demonio: open the menu, search "startup applications"
<wiggmpk> Styler2go: #ubuntu-server channel might be able to assist you better
<_nedR_> hello i want to manually partition my hdd for my system which should all fit on 1 primary partition
<demonio> deadmund i want learn to make it by terminal if it's possible
<_nedR_> how do i do this
<_nedR_> the primary partition size is 89GB
<zykotick9> demonio: fyi, trying to launch GUI apps from init.d WILL fail!!!
<deadmund> demonio: ummm, I'm not sure how to make an app that starts when you log in in the terminal.
<wiggmpk> Styler2go: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17548/how-can-i-block-ping-requests-with-iptables should be a good read for you
<Ronalds_M> DoctorDoom, I can recommend 12.04 xubuntu for less resources.. runs great on older PC's...
<deadmund> demonio: Usually, if you want app to start automatically when you log in you're running a GUI, and the methods are GUI dependent tools.  It is rare that a CLI only system has auto-start applications (this would be very annoying on the terminal)
<albivian> hi all
<albivian> I have an ibm t40 with ubuntu 12 installed
<DoctorDoom> Ronalds_M: My system: NB HP AMD APU 3800 Radeon 6620G. 1TB 10GB - The bad thing is since I installed Ubuntu I reinstall ten times and always broke.. It is very, very sad!!
<albivian> it has a built in wireless, but it cannot be detected
<albivian> tried rfkill, nothing
<DoctorDoom> Ronalds_M: My system: My PC is new.. Very new!
<albivian> help!
<demonio> deadmund ok i'll make into gui but how i told is for sturtup to boot computer?
<Ronalds_M> then install ubuntu 12.04 stable release
<deadmund> demonio: what?
<DoctorDoom> Maybe I will try the last time the Kubuntu..
<DoctorDoom> I like KDE.. I like open source!
<Ronalds_M> you probably have 12.10 with bleeding edge libreoffice, scumbag 3.5 kernel or even more 3.7
<patyh> Hi guys
<Ronalds_M> which are not for everyday use
<patyh> Anyone alive down here?
<aguitel> what about amsn or pidgin when messenger become obsolete from microsoft in april?
 * AcidRain2013 dead
<DoctorDoom> I am with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.. Is not plausible broke so much!
<patyh> I've got a question, wondering if anyone can help..
<Ronalds_M> what is broken
<BigC85> D_D that command should have fixed your issue.  Did it?
<Ronalds_M> ?
<BlueEagle> thiefy: Happy tab-complete day.
<wiggmpk> patyh: just ask the question
<demonio> deadmund when i put a program in /etc/init.d/ it start to run when computer boot?
<albivian> anyone?
<patyh> This is gonna be long..
<ikonia> albivian: anyone what ?
<ThinkT510> DoctorDoom: your machine sounds very new
<albivian> t40 with ubuntu12.04 LTS, built-in wifi present in bios, but not detected
<albivian> tried rfkill
<Palleball> Hello! I'
<albivian> nothing
<albivian> not present in lspci
<albivian> fn+f5 doesn't work either
<Ronalds_M> what is t40
<Ronalds_M> ?
<BigC85> I'm running 13.04 it's not that bad would'nt let my grandma run it but it's pretty stable
<albivian> ibm t40
<albivian> laptop
<DoctorDoom> ThinkT510, And it is. I buy recently.. 2 months ago!
<ThinkT510> Ronalds_M: thinkpad
<patyh> I am currently living in an apartment, the apartment provides free wifi which we have to log in via a online portal.. Now, like many of you out here, I have several devices including a NAS. I was wondering how I could log in to the wifi via ubuntu and connecting a router to it and setting up an internal network where I could connect to my internal stuff like my nas as well as the internet
<packetfrog> How do I fix it so apt-get does not want to uninstall my apps like wireshark it is saying they are no longer required.
<llutz> albivian: are you sure you have wifi built-in? most of the t40 came without...
<zykotick9> demonio: you can't launch "programs" from /etc/init.d/ - services yes, but not programs.
<albivian> llutz: yes it does
<ThinkT510> DoctorDoom: that explains the issues, did it come with win8?
<Palleball> I've created two partitions on my old Mac. One on which I put the Ubuntu installation image and one to which I want to install once I've booted the installation partition. My problem is that my Mac can't find any bootable drive. When I put the installation image on my hard drive without making two partitions first, the booting of the installation program works fine… But then I can't install it, of course, because I can't install
<albivian> llutz: i used ndiswrapper which worked for a built
<albivian> llutz: but not it just doesn't show up
<deadmund> demonio: not exactly, you put it in /etc/init.d/ then you ln is from /etc/rc2.d/
<albivian> even with ndiswrapper
<AcidRain2013> patyh: u want to connect a router to a router?
<llutz> albivian: does lsusb list something?
<BlueEagle> patyh: I have had the greatest success using Shorewall for such routing. It does take some getting used to, but works nice once you get your head around the methology.
<albivian> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<albivian> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<albivian> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<albivian> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<mikej> I installed Ubuntu on my PC earlier, I thought it was on a 50gb partition on my harddrive, but I got an error saying that I'm out of memory already. Do you know how I can fix this?
<FloodBot1> albivian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> deadmund: ahhh, that's not going to be helpful for demonio.  you can't run "programs" from init.d - where is that program going to display?  who is it going to be run as (answer root).
<DoctorDoom> ThinkT510, Windows 7 64bit
<wiggmpk> BlueEagle: shorwall is a GUI based firewall, he's running a server and im assuming its headless
<patyh> AcidRain2013: No. I want to use my Ubuntu netbook to log into the wifi, and share that connection via a router
<deadmund> zykotick9: yes I know :), I just answered his question
<BlueEagle> patyh: The biggest challenge here is keeping the box logged in to the wifi network. If it's anything like the student home you need to log in every hour, which presented a challenge.
<BlueEagle> wiggmpk: Shorewall is not a gui based firewall.
<wiggmpk> BlueEagle: it isnt?
<patyh> BlueEagle: Mine isn't. It keeps you log in as long as your device is connected and not logged out
<BlueEagle> wiggmpk: The only way to get a GUI to shorewall is through webmin, and that has long been discontinued.
<Ronalds_M> bad router?
<llutz> albivian: please paste the output of "lspci" to paste.ubuntu.com
<BlueEagle> wiggmpk: No it is not. Who told you it was?
<AcidRain2013> patyh: why not login to the router with a router and connect to your own router?
<wiggmpk> BlueEagle: lol my mistake, its been a long time since I ran into Shorewall and your right it was via Webmin
<Yoshi2889> Hello, occasionally when booting up my system, Xorg fails to start. I've read this is a possible problem with the nvidia drivers, but I am using an Intel HD Graphics 3000 graphics adapter
<albivian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1672582/
<DoctorDoom> funny thing: I ask ubottu for lib and "he" answer in privacy: Sorry, I don't know anything about lib - hahaha
<BlueEagle> patyh: Then you would do well with shorewall. What you do need though is two network cards on the box connected to the wifi.
<AcidRain2013> routers have options to login settings on a connection
<Ronalds_M> Yoshi, have you changed settings for xorg
<albivian> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1672582/
<Ronalds_M> find default xorg.conf and change it
<Yoshi2889> Ronalds_M: I have not changed the Xorg config at all
<llutz> albivian: and lspci please (pastebin)
<patyh> AcidRain2013: It's kinda like this, the apartment provides free wifi that we are given a username and password to log in to
<Ronalds_M> maybe removed kde, xfce?
<mikej> How can I fix a black screen instead of the login screen?
<Palleball> Anyone?
<Yoshi2889> Ronalds_M: Neither have I touched the DE
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | mikej start here.
<ubottu> mikej start here.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Ronalds_M> well
<Ronalds_M> I have HD3000
<leonixyz> Hello people. I have like to instal Ubuntu on an old machine, but cannot write CDs/DVDs and cannot boot through USB. The machine is running Puppy Linux, could I start the installation even from another distro?
<BlueEagle> mikej: Install the correct graphics card drivers?
<AcidRain2013> patyh: then in your own routers options, goto advanced tab and input that username and password and have your router connect to the wifi
<patyh> BlueEagle: Would it be okay if I connect to the network via wifi and then connect my router to my buntu box via router?
<Ronalds_M> and it doesn't have any problems ever with xorg
<albivian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1672593/
<Ronalds_M> try sna driver for intel
<albivian> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1672593/
<Yoshi2889> Ronalds_M: I think it has to do with Steam, it installs jockey-common and nvidia-common
<patyh> AcidRain2013, it would be so much easier if my crap router supports that advanced shit
<Ronalds_M> you have 2 gpu
<Ronalds_M> right?
<Yoshi2889> Ronalds_M: No, I don't, just the integrated graphics of my i5 2450M
<demonio> deadmound i made a shit and now gui is crashed to start
<Yoshi2889> Or there must be something hidden in my system... :P
<AcidRain2013> patyh: lol. i bout a netgear router at bestbuy for 60$ its not too advanced ;)
<Ronalds_M> Intel® Core™ i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz × 4
<Ronalds_M> and running everything smoothly
<Yoshi2889> Ronalds_M: Intel Core i5 2450M @ 2.50 GHz (2 cores with hyper-threading)
<llutz> albivian: if lspci doesn't show your card, there is no chance to get it running. even ndiswrapper needs some detected hardware.... can you access the wifi-pci-card and check if it sits ok in the socket (electrical problem)?
<patyh> AcidRain2013: I've got 2 TP link router with none supporting that..
<Yoshi2889> Ronalds_M: When I used OpenSUSE it had no problems at all with starting Xorg
<albivian> llutz: if its built in, where should it be?
<Ronalds_M> 12.04 before 12.10
<BlueEagle> patyh: If I have understood the issue correctly you want to connect your private network to the provided wifi via an ubuntu server. To do that you set up the ubuntu server to connect to the wifi and then set that NIC as the gateway. You then define the other NIC to be the local network (in /etc/shorewall/interfaces). You then set up routing policies (allow everything out, but nothing in) and you're good to go.
<llutz> albivian: check bottomside of the laptop for a cover
<_sisu_> hi,
<GeekSquid> patyh: you will want to get a dd-wrt router, it will do everything you need
<Yoshi2889> Ronalds_M: Hmm? Should I try running 12.04 instead?
<chirag> hi all
<BlueEagle> patyh: In addition to Shorewall you would also most likely want a light weight DHCP server on the same box so you don't have to mess around with static IPs.
<Ronalds_M> also of course, 12.10 is unstable
<_sisu_> im reading "it will be installed in $prefix/bin"
<_sisu_> im reading "it will be installed in $prefix/bin". Does that mean something in special ?
<albivian> llutz: left-bottom side, there's a small square-like cover with what looks like a wifi symbol
<Yoshi2889> Ronalds_M: So if I understand correctly it's better to run 12.04?
<albivian> llutz: doesn't come off
<wiggmpk> GeekSquid: depends on the router he uses, more recent routers have some wifi stability issues with DD-WRT
<BlueEagle> patyh: While you could connect a router to the second NIC and then connect your devices to this, you can easily get away with just a switch (unless you require wifi on your private net)
<_sisu_> id like to know what file i have to modify to execute something from the console just writing its name, like when writing "python", thank you,
<patyh> The awesome part is dd-wrt doesn't support my router
<Ronalds_M> yes, for example openoffice is stable in 12.04, has all the options, I miss in newer version
<patyh> Yes, I do require wifie
<patyh> I shall take a look at shorewall
<Ronalds_M> 3.2 driver is works better out of the box than 3.5
<Ronalds_M> or 3.7
<Yoshi2889> Ronalds_M: Okay, I'll try installing 12.04 instead then, thanks! :)
<DoctorDoom> Bye Bye ubuntu.. How I sayd, I will try Kubuntu 12.10.. If do not works I will try Windows 8..
<ThinkT510> Ronalds_M: its been libreoffice for a while now
<BlueEagle> patyh: Then you connect the router to the 2nd nic and configure the router to use the IP of your ubuntu box as the gateway.
<_sisu_> any hint ? thank you.
<llutz> albivian: according http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/mobiles_pdf/39t6192_01.pdf its not easy to access...
<HelloWorld> Hello all
<Ronalds_M> maybe, but still, don't trust 12.10
<k1l> _sisu_: $PATH is the hint
<HelloWorld> I need help with an issue with Steam installer
<BlueEagle> patyh: After you have installed shorewall you will find nice examples in /usr/share/doc/shorewall/examples/
<Ronalds_M> any upgrade to is a bad path, if your pc works fine on 12.04
<patyh> Thanks man.. Now let me head to my ubuntu box and get shorewall up
<BlueEagle> patyh: You would want the two-interfaces setup.
<patyh> One being my wifi, another being my lan?
<roothorick> okay, what gives. Apport NEVER opens a browser window so I never get to report anything. Why?
<wiggmpk> HelloWorld: state the issue your having
<Ronalds_M> it reports it self
<_sisu_> kll thanks
<_sisu_> where is PATH ?
<Yoshi2889> Ronalds_M: I haven't upgraded btw, I did a fresh install of 12.04
<_sisu_> i guess you mean the PATH variable
<Yoshi2889> *12.10
<_sisu_> well im gonna google, thanks
<Ronalds_M> and you have problems out of the box?
<Yoshi2889> Yes
<BlueEagle> !ask |HelloWorld
<ubottu> HelloWorld: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ronalds_M> the upgrade
<_sisu_> !ask ubuntu
<Ronalds_M> *then
<_sisu_> !ask |ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Yoshi2889> Point is, I don't have any problems in Fedora or OpenSUSE or something
<HelloWorld> Help me plz
<Ronalds_M> point is, it's you
<HelloWorld> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<HelloWorld> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<HelloWorld> Details:
<HelloWorld> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FloodBot1> HelloWorld: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HelloWorld> steam64: Depends: steam (= 1.0.0.27ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<HelloWorld> ty
<Yoshi2889> HelloWorld: try sudo apt-get install -r
<Yoshi2889> *sudo apt-get install -f
<Yoshi2889> nor -r
<wiggmpk> HelloWorld: are you using a 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<HelloWorld> yes
<BlueEagle> HelloWorld: Did you install through Ubuntu software center or did you download the installer?
<Burritoh> (many of these Steam people are just trying to get Valve's promotional item XD)
<demonio> i had put thunderbird in startup but now the gui crash so how can i solve it'
<demonio> ?
<wiggmpk> HelloWorld: "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" then "sudo apt-get update" then try and install steam64 again
<HelloWorld> wubi on windows 7 home premium 64 bit
<BlueEagle> Burritoh: There's a promo item?
<Yoshi2889> Ronalds_M: Lol, but if it fails to work straight out of the box I don't think it's me to be honest
<HelloWorld> yes for the penguin. but I like this ubuntu
<BlueEagle> !prefix | HelloWorld
<ubottu> HelloWorld: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Burritoh> BlueEagle: yes, in TF2... if one runs TF2 on Steam for Linux, you get a penguin that sits on your butt and is pretty much worthless in gameplay :V
<_sisu_> i have my ubuntu installed with wubi, is it possible to increase the "virtual" partition it makes ? i need more space.
<_sisu_> best regards.
<Ronalds_M> well I installed ubuntu out of the box on amd athlon
<BlueEagle> _sisu_: I googled 'wubi increase partition' and happened upon several helpful links including   [SOLVED] Increasing size of wubi partition? on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777797
<Ronalds_M> and it worked, except unity
<Burritoh> hellopat: did wiggmpk's suggestion work?
<roothorick> twice now, X apparently crashed on me while I was away from the computer, and when I came back, GNOME had switched to Chinese. WTF!?
<Burritoh> HelloWorld: did wiggmpk 's suggestion work?
<Burritoh> (sorry hellopat)
<_sisu_> ok Ronalds_M . I should have googled that before, I apologize for "asking too fast"
<Ronalds_M> so Yoshi, try linux mint, try newer version of ubuntu, if somethings wrong with ubuntu...
<Kentrel> Hey guys. I have Sleep options available, but if I use it and then come back I have to reboot to get it back again
<Kentrel> How do I fix this?
<BlueEagle> Kentrel: That does depend quite a bit on why you have to reboot "to get it back again". Did you try pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 to see if the text console is still up? If so it may be an issue with you graphics card/driver.
<wiggmpk> HelloWorld: did that work?
<Kentrel> Blue, I dual boot with Windows. I don't need to reboot. It's just that I only get my option back after I reboot
<_sisu_> BlueEagle,  how can i back to the graphic environment after pression CTRL + ALt+ F1
<BlueEagle> _sisu_: CTRL+ALT+F7 iirc
<_sisu_> iirc ?
<_sisu_> ok ok
<_sisu_> got it
<BlueEagle> _sisu_: or just ATL+F7. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=iirc
<zykotick9> BlueEagle: ya, ctrl only required when in xorg ;)
<_sisu_> im with lubuntu
<_sisu_> i guess the keyb combination is the same anyways
<_sisu_> i like lubuntu
<_sisu_> LXDE seems to be lightweight and at the same time nice, no bullshit like amazon etc... in the desktop
<zykotick9> _sisu_: fyi, in virtual terminals, you can also use alt+(LorR)arrows to switch
<_sisu_> zykotick9, didnt know thanks for the advice buddy
<kalen_> the alt key is magic
<wiggmpk> Burritoh: hey I have to get going.. I didnt see HelloWorld leave the channel, but that should of fixed his dependencies issues.
<BlueEagle> _sisu_: Yeah. That is a generic kernel feature. In the old days when I compiled my own kernels I always limited the amount of terminals to 3 to save memory.. That was when I needed to save memory. :)
<HelloWorld> I have steam problem i386 wrong architecture. so I went to software update it gives me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1672639/
<zykotick9> BlueEagle: lol, my VTs go to 11
<HelloWorld> anyone resolved the issue ?
<wiggmpk> HelloWorld: did you try what I told you?
<HelloWorld> trying it now... lemme seee
 * zykotick9 notices a trend, of #ubuntu becoming steam support ;)
<wiggmpk> HelloWorld: "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" in a terminal, then run "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal, then run "sudo apt-get install steam64"
<_sisu_> BlueEagle, and even today saving memory is worth... i dont like to waste resources either :P
<HelloWorld> till march 1 plz get me the penguin. I rly like ubuntu, but steam not working right now XD
<kalen_> Speaking of Steam, I have a question!
<kalen_> actually I already figured it out, can't install games on an NTFS drive
<yeats> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<BlueEagle> _sisu_: We're moving !ot, but I do believe that indicates you don't use Gnome nor KDE. :)
<BlueEagle> kalen_: Why can you not install games on an NTFS partition? If you mount it with executable by default you should be OK, should you not?
<BlueEagle> kalen_: Although since the FS driver is in userspace you most likely will take a performance hit on NTFS.
<kalen_> BlueEagle: Can you? I found an Ubuntu thread that said it should be ext4 to work
<kalen_> I was getting prepared to shrink it. It's my secondary hard drive so it has some space to be two partitions
<aguitel> how install libreoffice 4.0 in 12.04 ?
<ThinkT510> aguitel: why do you need it?
<roothorick> aguitel: if you care that much, why not upgrade to 12.10 while you're at it
<BlueEagle> kalen_: I have not tried, so I do not know for certain, but my theory is that Steam in and of itself is mostly a launcher that launces other executables. If you have games installed on an NTFS partition then Steam needs to be able to execute binaries on said partition.
<aguitel> ThinkT510, only to try
<ThinkT510> aguitel: then best stick to whats in the repo
<BlueEagle> aguitel: If it is not in the back port then you may need to install it from source.
<aguitel> ThinkT510, what repo
<ThinkT510> !repo | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<kalen_> BlueEagle: Yeah that's basically what it is. It downloads and installs games for you. Like you said though, there might be a performance hit. Not that many of the games for Linux require a powerhouse PC...
<Ronalds_M> libre office after the stable release seems to not work fine on ubuntu, not recommend..
<_sisu_> BlueEagle,  im more a embedding device engineer
<_sisu_> so for me saving memory is important :)
<_sisu_> memory and resources in general
<ThinkT510> Ronalds_M: were you having problems in 12.10?
<BlueEagle> _sisu_: Yeah, I don't bed my devices, and if I did I sure as h*ll wouldn't want to remember it. </jk>
<roothorick> I had Steam on my laptop for a while. I ultimately gave up on it when I found my laptop was too slow for pretty much my entire library :/
<kalen_> roothorick: an old laptop I assume?
<kalen_> roothorick: although some of those indie games have pretty low requirements
<roothorick> kalen_: not too old. Turion 64 X2 2.0Ghz / GeForce 6150
<BlueEagle> kalen_: Generic steam launcher or run through wine?
<roothorick> kalen_: when Aquaria ran so slow it took half a minute just to quit, I just gave up
<roothorick> kalen_: newer nV drivers have NOT been nice to older GPUs, and nouveau is still a bit... half-baked, although ironically gnome-shell seems to like nouveau better
<kalen_> roothorick: huh, that's surprising. Aquaria didn't look too heavy duty
<BlueEagle> roothorick: Above question was for you. Generic steam or through wine?
<HelloWorld> ty all so much for resolving the issue
<roothorick> BlueEagle: native Steam, via the deb
<kalen_> roothorick: oh yeah, maybe that's it... I have a 560m so the nvidia drivers are great :)
<patyh> shorewall isn't working for me..
<kalen_> BlueEagle: i'm using the Linux steam client downloaded from their site
<Ronalds_M> ThinkT510, probably cause I used xodgers ppa
<roothorick> kalen_: I'm running nouveau now, had to manually inject a 3.8 kernel, and while most games crash, gnome-shell and Flash seem to actually be FASTER
<Ronalds_M> but openoffice with green splash is bad
<ThinkT510> Ronalds_M: ppas do tend to make systems unstable
<patyh> anyone got any alternative for my problem??
<roothorick> ThinkT510: *CERTAIN* PPAs. x-updates is generally safe. xorg-edgers has felled many a mortal man.
<ThinkT510> Ronalds_M: libreoffice's splash screen is green by default on 12.10
<BlueEagle> patyh: Nope. I do Shorewall and I do it in an (almost) identical fashion, so it is possible to make it work. Does require some reading though.
<roothorick> I just noticed I don't have libreoffice installed :/ ubuntu-gnome is really minimal apparently
<roothorick> no firefox, no libreoffice, just base system and gnome
<_sisu_> this is not a direct question: what is the accuracy in clock time that linux can give me ? i have heard it is about 10 ms
<kalen_> roothorick: uuuuuuuuuuuunnity
<ClientAlive> a tutorial I'm following instructs the followning.  Is it safe??
<ClientAlive> Now we can start the installation of the Oracle 10g archive.
<ClientAlive> Allow others users to connect to your X session, by entering in a bash shell:
<ikonia> roothorick: try ubuntu-desktop
<kalen_> roothorick: why aren't you united?!
<ClientAlive> 	xhost +
<BlueEagle> _sisu_: It depends on the architecture you run upon.
<roothorick> _sisu_: depends on your hardware
<escott> _sisu_, there are a number of different clocks on your system
<Shipoopi> sup fools
<kalen_> FOO
<ikonia> Shipoopi: try a polite greating
<ikonia> greeting
<kalen_> singular greeting?
<roothorick> kalen_: silence, heathen! GNOME 3 is the One True Desktop Environment!
<_sisu_> i know but i have heard that
<kalen_> and salutation
<patyh> Imma try the webmin route
<BlueEagle> ikonia: He was asking if anyone had any "soup for owls". Common typo
<xauth> xhost should be taken out and shot.
<_sisu_> provided i have a powerfull laptop, not a lot or services running, what would be the expected accuracy ?
<ThinkT510> patyh: webmin is not supported here
<kalen_> roothorick: haha, I guess, if you're going by amount of hatred. Unity almost matches Gnome 3!
 * xauth presents xauth.
<ikonia> xauth: don't need a commentary
<patyh> which is why I'm not talking about that here
<BlueEagle> _sisu_: It depends on the architecture of the laptop, the source used to obtain clock and so on.
<roothorick> kalen_: in my true, honest opinion, GNOME 3 is everything Unity wants to be but falls short of
<_sisu_> BlueEagle, appart from that, the linux kernel itselfs introduce a "random noise"
<escott> _sisu_, http://infiniteundo.com/post/25326999628/falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-time
<_sisu_> i would like to quantify it
<xauth> ClientAlive: meaning: xhost may be fine if you're the only one in a protected network. Otherwise, don't use it.
<kalen_> roothorick: I've been away from LInux for a while, I'll have to give Gnome3 a try again. I haven't taken a look since it was first released. I hear it's had some well-received updates since
<GeekSquid> _sisu_: network latency will cause a little more than 10ms just to check the time, not sure of your application, you can buy an external clock source that syncs to 10khz time
<roothorick> _sisu_: hardware is so large a factor I wouldn't even consider software jitter
<ClientAlive> xauth: ok. Do you think it would cause a problem with installation if I skip that? Or might it cause a problem when attempting to use oracle?
<roothorick> _sisu_: and if you're running on multiple machines over a network, hah! good luck.
<BlueEagle> _sisu_: As I understand it the kernel itself counts nano seconds.
<BlueEagle> _sisu_: Oh, are you talking about synch to network time servers?
<xauth> If the installation instructions tell you to use it, you need to do *something*, although xhost + is certainly overkill.
<xauth> ClientAlive: I mean, they're not saying it for no reason.
<_sisu_> no, BlueEagle , im talking about the accuracy of an event
 * xauth boggles they can get X authorization so wrong after so many years.
<_sisu_> let's say to generate a signal of 100 khz and timestamp each positive rise
<ClientAlive> xauth: that's what I figured but when I run "xhost +" I get an error (something about No protocol specified AND xhost: unable to open display ":0").
<xauth> ClientAlive: try xhost +localhost if you're on a single user system.
<xauth> ClientAlive: belay that.
<ClientAlive> xauth: ok
<xauth> You're not running inside an X session, are you?
<roothorick> _sisu_: generally unless the hardware does some form of timestamping, you're going to have pretty severe inaccuracy
<escott> _sisu_, if you need to worry about this kind of accuracy you should make sure that the interrupt is assigned to a single cpu, move everything else off that cpu and run your application in a single thread on that cpu
<roothorick> _sisu_: especially with such an insane frequency
<ClientAlive> xauth: idk. (not familair with the ins and outs). I am the only user and my home netwrok is a trusted network, but it is a lappy and I may connect to other networks to get on the internet at times
<escott> _sisu_, doing simple things like counting is surprisingly hard on multicore systems
<Yoshi2889> Okay it looks like I was running on llvmpipe the whole time.
<_sisu_> but im trying to mean is that, provided i need the most possible accuracy, i dont know if maybe i should try another kernels, such as a real time system (vxworks) or linux real time.
<Yoshi2889> Weird though since the last time X successfully started it was running on mesa
<_sisu_> roothorick, do you think 100 khz is insane ? come on ...
<xauth> ClientAlive: okay. In that environment xhost looks safe. In any case, any permissions you deal out are reset when you end your X session.
<BlueEagle> _sisu_: Are you time stamping on input from a form of oscilloscope? How do you store said timestamps?
<escott> _sisu_, there are many different clocks on the system. also need to look at http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3523442/difference-between-clock-realtime-and-clock-monotonic
<_sisu_> something like that
<_sisu_> timestamping yeah
<n3hxs> Running the "First Startup Wizard" for Wine, It asks for the Wine libs. I have done some searching with Google and looked for a "lib" folder related to Wine.
 * xauth ponders.
<GeekSquid> _sisu_: If you can give us some idea of the application we might be able to point you in a better direction
<Appel> Hi there, a linux newbie here. I wanted to install Ubuntu on my Acer Iconia W510, but all i can get is it to start with Windows boot manager (UEFI) crap... any idees or someone that has done it before?
<_sisu_> the application is to try to get ns accuracy
<xauth> ClientAlive: If the instructions tell you to use xhost, it means they expect graphic programs to be making their entry soon.
<_sisu_> which i guess is hard
<ClientAlive> xauth: ok. Well I think this guy is skipping a step or something and it may be what's messing me up. Would you be willing to take a peek?  http://www.makina-corpus.org/blog/howto-install-oracle-11g-ubuntu-linux-1204-precise-pangolin-64bits  <-  the Heading "Installing Oracle" (I think there is some information missing from before that heading to after that heading).
<ThinkT510> !uefi | Appel
<ubottu> Appel: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BlueEagle> _sisu_: Well, if you have really slow storage (tape) then you'll err out on that sooner or later even with intelligent buffering that don't attempt to run in real time. If you can fit stuff in RAM then you should be able to keep up with time stamps on a 100khz signal. You don't want to do real time conversion from the clock though.
 * xauth checks the link.
<Appel> Yea i know, tried it alot. It seems to be verry special with a Intel Atom Z760 engine...
<ikonia> xauth: please stop with the commantary
<Appel> cause its a 32bit win 8,
<_sisu_> im trying to do what is called "matched filtering"
<ClientAlive> xauth: before that heading he has me log in as oracle then he asks you to use the xhost command then he says log in as oracle again "su - oracle". So am I supposed to issue the xhost command as my user or as oracle?
<emilio> hello
<skyler> So, does anyone know how I can make a bootable usb on 6.06? I'm trying to upgrade to 12.04
<ClientAlive> he dosn't say
<_sisu_> i.e., receiving a signal and comparing it with a copy stored
<_sisu_> the delay obtained accuracy is critical
<kalen_> skyler: does unetbootin work?
<Yoshi2889> skyler: Try unetbootin
<Yoshi2889> Ugh hijack
<kalen_> winner!
<ThinkT510> skyler: dd the 12.04 iso to a usb stick
<skyler> I don't know how to install unetbootin on 6.06
<Yoshi2889> skyler: If it does not work, try either dd or "Startup Disk Creator"
<Yoshi2889> skyler: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<_sisu_> so using any "non real time kernel" is a problem
<nedR> hello i want to install ubuntu 12.10 along with my existing windows 8 partition (uefi mode).. but in the setup says that "no other operating system is detected".. I am afraid if i install my windows will be unbootable
<skyler> not in the repos for 6.06
<Yoshi2889> or grab it manually
<_sisu_> but i have to deal with it if i want to use ubuntu
<skyler> how would I do it manually?
<BlueEagle> _sisu_: How long samples are you matching against and how many?
<Yoshi2889> skyler: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=unetbootin
<skyler> or how can I add a ppa on 6.06
<_sisu_> the other choice is to go for a fpga and do all the coding in vhdl
<roothorick> _sisu_: are you receiving the signal to be compared via audio, i.e. ALSA? Then you should be able to rely on the timecodes reported by ALSA, as long as you don't care too much about when the result is actually delivered
<ThinkT510> Yoshi2889: don't use that site here please
<ThinkT510> skyler: just dd it
<_sisu_> no roothorick
<Appel> ThinkT510: I know im a carrot in the butt, but do you think you gave give me a quick guide?
<Yoshi2889> skyler: It's int he default repos on 12.10
<_sisu_> that's the problem
<xauth> Ah.
<roothorick> _sisu_: how are you receiving your data?
<_sisu_> im working with signal with very high bandwidth
<_sisu_> "UWB signals"
<roothorick> _sisu_: I mean through what API?
<Yoshi2889> skyler: Download it, mark it as executable (properties > Permissions) and run it from a terminal
<_sisu_> im using an external hardware for that
<ThinkT510> Appel: i've never used a uefi system and don't plan on getting one any time soon
<skyler> Will that mark the drive as bootable? I'm having problems booting from usb on my thinkpad t40, which is what I am trying to install 12.04 on
<BlueEagle> ThinkT510: Is it the site in general you object to or the spesific usage of the site?
<Yoshi2889> skyler: Yes it should
<Appel> alright thank you
<roothorick> _sisu_: are you using an existing driver for said hardware or writing your own?
<_sisu_> roothorick,  you can use gnuradio for that
<ThinkT510> BlueEagle: usage, its impolite
<Yoshi2889> skyler: If it does not, install gparted and add the "boot" flag
<Yoshi2889> to the USB drive
<xauth> ClientAlive: the ./runinstaller command starts a graphic program that will want to connect to your X display.
<_sisu_> there is an existing driver yes
<skyler> okay, thank you Yoshi2889 and ThinkT510
<xauth> This command must be run from the oracle account.
<BlueEagle> ThinkT510: Even if a verbatim copy/paste of a question asked obtains desired solutions?
<ClientAlive> xauth: ok. Do I run "xhost + local" as my user name or as oracle?
<Appel> Gosh dident think a uefi system would be this hard to boot another os on :-<
<ThinkT510> !google | BlueEagle
<ubottu> BlueEagle: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<xauth> ClientAlive: But instead of doing "su - oracle" you can do "ssh -X oracle" and you shouldn't be needing xhost at all.
<Yoshi2889> ThinkT510: Funny that the first result on google for "unetbootin" or "unetbootin download" returns the answer.
<ioria> Appel: no sacrifice no glory :P
<xauth> Eh.
<roothorick> _sisu_: if you can't rely on the API to give you accurate time data, you're rather screwed. So just go with the values gnuradio is giving you and report a bug if you later find them to be wrong.
<ClientAlive> xauth: perfect. Thank you
<ThinkT510> skyler: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdb (make sure sdb is the actual usb stick)
<xauth> ssh -X oracle@localhost
<Appel> guys, Use a 64bit disk of Ubuntu (32bit installer does not detect EFI) Does this mean i cant install a Linux to a uefi Intel atom z2760 drive? (win 8 32bit atm)
<skyler> the usb stick is /dev/sda
<xauth> Or @ wherever your oracle installation is happening.
<Yoshi2889> ThinkT510: dd is slow if you don't use the bs parameter, it's faster if it's something like bs=32768 or something like it
<skyler> will it work with a usb hard drive? not flash memory, but a 2.5" hdd in an enclosure
<zykotick9> skyler: cat is a better suggestion then dd...
<skyler> cat?
<Yoshi2889> skyler: I would use a USB stick myself
<roothorick> Yoshi2889: the "fastest" value for bs= depends on... so much crap. 1M is a good general rule.
<skyler> I don't have a usb stick
<skyler> just this hdd
<Yoshi2889> skyler: Well, be aware that dd overwrites the entire disk
<zykotick9> skyler: oh, if you're not creating a USB, then ignore me.
<skyler> That's very fine
<skyler> I am creating a bootable usb
<roothorick> skyler: you can boot from a USB HDD, sure
<GeekSquid> Appel: you should be able to go into your bios and make it so ubuntu can see a bios
<Yoshi2889> Thinking of it I have to fix the microsd card dd crapped up for me
<Appel> All i can change is Secure boot, and boot order... And that dosent seem to help. (trying with a usb)
<BlueEagle> ThinkT510: If the question does require that you use other key words than what is posed in the question, then I will agree with you. But for the question of "how do I increase the wubi virtual disk?", when copied verbatim into Google does give the desired solution. Then I do not find it impolite to refer the user to a list of google hits with a suggestion of how to obtain said hits.
<_sisu_> roothorick,  the think is that i can generate inside gnuradio
<_sisu_> a signal
<xauth> ClientAlive: congratulations for your suspicion of xhost +. well spotted.
<_sisu_> it will rely on linux
<Ascavasaion> Is there a way top check memory for errors in Ubuntu without using liveCD or Grub menu option?  I need to run it in Ubuntu while it is running.
<ioria> Appel: i think you should convert your hd
<_sisu_> so that is what i would like to know, the timing accuracy it can provide
<ClientAlive> xauth: ha ha
<Appel> ioria tell me more ? :-)
<Yoshi2889> Ugh, excuse me while I reboot
<roothorick> Ascavasaion: unfortunately no. It's the nature of a full memory test that it cannot run inside an OS.
<ClientAlive> xauth: with linux... simple mistakes can quickly become disasters  :s  (start out laughing and end up crying <- I don't want that).
<kalen_> BlueEagle: I agree with you on that one...
<ioria> Appel: wll, i don'r use uefi, but i know that the problem is grub and MBR (master boot record)
<xauth> ClientAlive: linux doesn't prevent you from shooting yourself in the foot.
<Appel> yea thats the prob, it goes directly to Windows boot managaer
<Ascavasaion> roothorick: Darn, I cannot get to it... On boot up computer freezes at Memory Testing, then about 15-25 minutes later it boots.  No Grub menu appears.
<escott> _sisu_, the more i think about this the more difficult this sounds. a 100kHz signal leaves you 20-30 cycles to do your work
<ioria> Appel: maybe you can use gparted to convert the partition
<GeekSquid> Appel: boot with live disk, run gparted ... set the ubuntu as the boot partition
<_sisu_> escott,  i said an example,
<_sisu_> just think about a step function
<roothorick> Ascavasaion: 15-25 MINUTES!? I'd say you have a hardware problem...
<_sisu_> i just need to know the timing the step happens :)
<Appel> Live disk aint able to boot, it dosent find it when attached. only win 8 bootable usb is findable
<ClientAlive> xauth: that is for sure.   Ok, so, the instruction to launch the intaller is "./runInstaller" and you say do "ssh -X oracle" <- do those commands need to be combined somehow?
<roothorick> Appel: did you turn off secure boot? Pretty sure secure boot needs to be OFF when installing OSes
<Ascavasaion> roothorick: I know... but I have removed all HDDs, network cards, swapped graphics cards... and same thing.  So wanted to check RAM.
<escott> _sisu_, not anywhere close to 100kHz accuracy
<ioria> Appel: in live mode, neither ?
<Appel> Yea its off
<escott> _sisu_, 10kHz sounds more reasonable
<_sisu_> 100 kHz is 0.1 MHz by the way
<Appel> with virtual box it works yea
<escott> _sisu_, nevermind
<_sisu_> CPU goes too way faster
<escott> _sisu_, haven't had enough cofee
<GeekSquid> Appel: you may be able to do it in windows disk management
<xauth> ClientAlive: from a local xterm, run "ssh -X oracle@oraclehost", then in the shell you get there, run ./runInstaller.
<Appel> And what type of partition should i make?
<roothorick> Ascavasaion: protip: if you're having issues before the OS boots, just swap the RAM with a known good set and test it later
<_sisu_> e.g. 1 GHz cpu is 1000 times faster
<skyler> unetbootin tells me i have to mount my usb hdd. How do I do this?
<ClientAlive> xauth: perfect. thx
<mikej> I'm having trouble setting up WIFI for my school network. I'm on Ubuntu 12.10.
<GeekSquid> Appel: you arn't trying to :"make": a partition, you are setting the boot flag on the partition
<ioria> Appel: in few words, you should erare and reformatting your hard disk :/
<GeekSquid> Appel: what brand of computer?
<Ascavasaion> roothorick: I have removed RAM, and put in one by one, and into each of the bays.  Same problem.  Cannot boot with no RAM because it gives one long beep and freezes.
<Appel> Oh, okay :-) so in other words i could keep win 8 on my primary and make the secondary as a linux one?
<ioria> Appel: erase the disk
<Appel> Well, its a iconia w510, win 8 tablet
<Appel> thats probably the problematic :p
<ClientAlive> xauth: Brother, there is no "shell you get there" it just hangs
<roothorick> Appel: can you get into the BIOS?
<Appel> yea
<ioria> Appel: you can reintall win after the reformatting
<roothorick> Appel: there should be a "secure boot" option somewhere. Turn it OFF / Disabled
<roothorick> Appel: be aware that may make win8 refuse to boot for now
<whoever>  /join #java
<Appel> Its off already, but as told all i get to is windows boot manager, not any other. not even with Bcdboot
<ClientAlive> xauth: when I do, do a "su - oracle" and log in. My command line changes to:  oracle@myUserName
<xauth> ClientAlive: oh dear.
<ClientAlive> ha ha
<xauth> ClientAlive: that should be "oracle@myHostName", right?
<ClientAlive> xauth: cool
<escott> ClientAlive, su - will/should not work on ubuntu systems
<roothorick> Appel: is there an option about boot order? Maybe a boot menu?
<Appel> yea there is, Usb is at top :-)
<Appel> its something to do with the Uefi i guess..
<ClientAlive> xauth: I alwasy did like being able to log in as root. Did a "passwd su" a long time ago  :p
<roothorick> Appel: ohhh, yeah.... UEFI USB sticks have to be different I think
<roothorick> Appel: unfortunately all my kit is way too old for UEFI so I can't be much help :/
<ikonia> escott: su will work, if it's for a user, just not for root
<GeekSquid> Appel: have you looked at this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/91484/how-to-boot-ubuntu-from-efi-uefi
<xauth> escott: beg to differ. "su - <username>" works fine.
<Appel> :-( and the w510 is kinda new so cant find any posts around the web either
<ikonia> although I've just seen ClientAlive's further info
<escott> ikonia, xauth didn't notice the "oracle" so conditioned to telling fedora people not to use su -
<Appel> Yea i did GeekSquid , but ive tried a linux live usb stick to boot, all i havent tried is to make a new partition
<Yoshi2889> Okay so I just had the "Checking battery state..." problem again
<Appel> but i did try on my secondary drive wich is empty
<Yoshi2889> Tried "startx" and it said it didn't find any screens..?
<ikonia> escott: I'm not surprising it's so common here
<Yoshi2889> I'm back in Ubuntu now after about 10 restarts but...
<ioria> Appel: you can look for a gparted live disk and reformat the hd as MSDOS
<roothorick> Appel: apparently ONLY Ubuntu-Secure-Remix and 12.04.2 are supported on UEFI for now
<roothorick> Appel: if you can't put your BIOS into "legacy" mode, you'll have to pick from those two
<Appel> yea, and those is 64bit aint it? :p
<jrib> ikonia: what's wrong with setting a password for a user named "su" ;)
<xauth> ClientAlive: you can try the xhost route. Run xhost from a local xterm
<roothorick> Appel: yes.
<Appel> another problem, ive got a x86 intel atom z2760 with a 32bit system
<roothorick> Appel: newer Atoms have EM64T, that shouldn't be an issue
<ClientAlive> xauth: thx. I think we'll get er  :)
<mikej> Can someone help me set up my WIFI on Ubuntu 12.10?
<skyler> I have a pentium m, will I be able to run 12.04 on it?
<GeekSquid> Appel: consider putting SuperGrubCD on a usb stick and using it to bring up the efi for ubuntu
<Yoshi2889> skyler: You should
<kalen_> is anyone going to Scale in LA next weekend?
<escott> skyler, there are lot of "pentium m"s out there. which pentium m is it?
<Appel> tried that too GeekSquid , the system dosent find any usb if it aint windows 8 boot files on it :/
<skyler> I have no idea. The one in the thinkpad t40
<Yoshi2889> Ugh, if nobody knows an answer to this problem then I'll be best to switch to Fedora or OpenSUSE or something...
<GeekSquid> kalen_: I'd like to, but I don't think I'll make it
<roothorick> Appel: put 12.04.2 64bit on a USB stick and see if it picks up. If you get an error about no 64bit instructions, at least you know.
<escott> skyler, your bigger issue will be the graphics card which is probably underpowered. im sure it is supported but you may find unity to be a bit slow
<Appel> yea i will roothorick :-)
<skyler> I'm going to be using gnome and awesome, so I don't really think graphics are much of an issue. Unity is terrible and I don't use it on any of my computers
<escott> skyler, gnome also uses a compositor beginning with gnome3
<skyler> there was something about using >3.5 gb of ram in 32 bit OSes that was going to cause a problem with my processor
<skyler> escott, gnome2 with awesome as the WM is what I'm going to use
<ThinkT510> !gnome2 | skyler
<ubottu> skyler: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<AcidRain2013> WM?
<Ronalds_M> I haven't booted in windows since 12.04 release....
<GeekSquid> skyler: not a processor problem. you just won't be able to use more than 3+ gigs of ram in 32bit
<AcidRain2013> sudo aptitude install gnome-shell
<Ronalds_M> and it's unity that's good
<skyler> No, there is a processor problem I just can't remember what it is
<kalen_> Ronalds_M: That's a good accomplishment :)
<skyler> Yeah! My processor doesn't support PAE
<ThinkT510> skyler: 32bit processors can't address over 3.something GB of ram
<DJones> skyler: I think you're talking about the smp kernel needed for > 4gb ram on 32 bit systems
<DJones> pae, that was it
<kalen_> Ronalds_M: If I can get Photoshop running in a VM well enough, I'm going to try the same
<AcidRain2013> GeekSquid: ? i run gnome2, 16gig ram.
<skyler> Yeah, it's PAE
<escott> skyler, your cpu doesn't have PAE?
<skyler> escott, no
<Ronalds_M> you earn money with it?
<skyler> Not on this computer any ways haha
<Ronalds_M> kalen_?
<escott> skyler, then you need a special kernel because PAE is assumed in the kernel that ships with the OS
<escott> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<kalen_> It' s not my main tool, but working as web dev, I get psd's all the time from our designer, so... yeah, it's pretty important
<escott> skyler, although i think that was a 12.10 change so you might be ok with 12.04
<skyler> escott, starting with what version? I can work on 10.04 for a while then
<AcidRain2013> escott: seriously?
<DJones> !pae | skyler If you're upgrading to 12.10, its enabled by default
<ubottu> skyler If you're upgrading to 12.10, its enabled by default: please see above
<AcidRain2013> y our telling me i have 16gig ram, and my cpu only uses 3?
<Ronalds_M> I find gimp enough for my student needs, not like there is need for latex, c, python that are there in ubuntu
<ClientAlive> xauth: When I do "ssh -X oracle@myUserName" (and enter password) I get a new shell but I also get this -> http://ideone.com/Fsd54h <- It doesn't look right to me. Am I mistaken and all is ok?
<Appel> GeekSquid:  when i put super grub disk on a Fat32 usb, my pc did not find any usb connected in Boot menu :/
<skyler> so lubuntu 12.04 should install fine then?
<escott> skyler, yeah its 12.10 that PAE is required by the default kernel (there are groups who compile a non-pae kernel but you have to get it from them)
<ClientAlive> xauth: I'd rather prevent a problem before it happens than try to clean up the mess afterward
<kalen_> Ronalds_M: Gimp is decent, but it wont read the files I receive colrrectly
<GeekSquid> Appel: how are you putting it on the disk ... unetbootin?
<Venks_> are there any alternatives to unity in ubuntu ? i tried cairo dock,but the alt+tab for switching between programs does not work on it.
<Appel> yea GeekSquid
<Ronalds_Mz> kalen_which ones?
<ThinkT510> !docks | Venks_
<ubottu> Venks_: Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<xauth> ClientAlive: There are some strange messages, but none of them to worry about, certainly not right now.
<xauth> ClientAlive: most problems look unrelated.
<ClientAlive> xauth: cool. thx
<kalen_> Ronalds_M: PSD's
<Dice-Man> there is also gnome classic
<Ronalds_Mz> I find sometimes problems if presentations are made with slave tools like powerpoint...
<Ronalds_Mz> but appart from that formats are always changable
<escott> skyler, lubuntu with 12.04 would be a good choice
<Venks_> thanks!@
<Venks_> why on earth unity!  *pulls my hair*
<Ronalds_Mz> lxde is fast and yes, but it
<ThinkT510> Venks_: there are other desktop environments: gnome-shell, kde, xfce, lxde, enlightenment
<holstein> Venks_: cario is a dock though.. unity is the whole environment
<Ronalds_Mz> less customizable and if you ave many apps, it's hard to find something
<holstein> maybe you are just looking for a launcher? something like gnome-do or kupfer or synapse
<AcidRain2013> unity sucks
<kalen_> AcidRain2013: hater!
<escott> !ot | AcidRain2013
<ubottu> AcidRain2013: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ronalds_Mz> also, no nautilus bigger, smaller icons (rescaling)
<Venks_> so what would you guys suggest ?.. i got ubuntu with my system76 laptop yesterday
<Appel> roothorick:  same with that ubuntu version, boot window dosent find anything other then windows :/
<holstein> AcidRain2013: lots of volunteers works hard creating unity
<AcidRain2013> escott: i believe i was giving full support with my opinion on unity to help others avoid the issues i did ;)
<zykotick9> !notuniy | Venks_
<skyler> Unity is the wrong direction for ubuntu, but oh well
<Ronalds_Mz> unity is great for many people, if doesn't suit you, why bother
<escott> AcidRain2013, no you were being obnoxious
<AcidRain2013> holstein: dont get me wrong, i appreciate the work. as i do with all code. just not me
<holstein> Venks_: i would suggest elaborating as to what you are looking for, and some suggestions can be made.. there are lots of other desktop environments
<AcidRain2013> !define obnoxious
<no-n> are optimus/bumblebee/nvidia gt 630m still problematic on ubuntu?
<zykotick9> !nouniy | Venks_
<zykotick9> !notunity | Venks_
<ubottu> Venks_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<escott> no-n, yes/no/maybe depends on your hardware
<Venks_> @ holstein, i think its the interface more than anything that i am not comfortable with.. i do like the classic gnome 2 interface
<holstein> Venks_: i would try a few live CD's.. xubuntu, lubuntu.. see what lxde and xfce, and maybe kde are like..
<no-n> escott: what hardware? just the graphics card?
<nick_h> Ubuntu configures rsyslog to run as syslog:adm rather than root:root . how bad is it to change that so that rsyslog runs as root:root ?
<holstein> Venks_: xfce is arguably the most like the old gnome2
<no-n> escott: I'm trying to decide whether to buy a laptop with an nvidia card or just hd4000
<Venks_> this laptop came with  12.10 preinstalled
<holstein> Venks_: try a xubuntu live CD, then consider installing xfce or xubuntu-desktop in your current install
<holstein> Venks_: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<escott> no-n, its not a supported hardware set, but some people must be having some success since the project exists
<skyler> no-n, buy a thinkpad
<no-n> skyler: why?
<holstein> Venks_: you prestalled ubuntu has access to xubuntu, XFCE, kde, lxde.. whatever you want.. literally wahtever you want to use
<escott> no-n, ati also has their own version of the optimus type technology that can cause problems
<Ronalds_Mz> Unity is right direction, it's clearly far superior than gnome 2, and combines right with all types of apps
<Appel> wich format should i make my disk to prepare for ubuntu ?
<Ronalds_Mz> there is no problem running mate, why don't do it, if hate unity
<skyler> no-n, great linux support, great hardware, pretty good price. Buy a used one and you will be very happu
<jacob_> do u hack facbook
<escott> no-n, and the associated project for amd hardware is ironhide or ironlake or iron-something
<no-n> ah
<Venks_> @ Ronalds_Mz i dont hate unity.... as i said I prefer classic gnome 2
<holstein> i find xfce to be the most stable gnome2 like interface...
<skyler> guest8680, to hack a facebook you have to make a gui in visual basic to backtrace their IP adress
<DJones> !hacking | Guest8680 No, they have their own programmers,
<ubottu> Guest8680 No, they have their own programmers,: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<skyler> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Venks_> well is there a way to move the unity bar to the bottom or top rather than on te left hand side ?
<skyler> !o4o
<ioria> Appel: MSDOS  i guess, but it'll erase all your data
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<emdik> I have recently upgraded to 12.10 and I cannot see my laptop from my desktop on my home network anymore. The internet works from both but somehow I can't see my laptop. How can this happen? How can I fix this situation?
<skyler> emdik, are you running 12.10 on both computers?
<emdik> The laptop is connect through wifi. A windows laptop can be seen but this one not.
<emdik> yes
<skyler> emdik, have you tried turning it off and on again
<emdik> skyler: plenty of times
<holstein> Venks_: i installed ubuntu.. stock.. unity is on here.. i installed and configured openbox, and i dont use unity.. you can choose to install whatever else you want on there.. and choose at boot time what you prefer
<escott> emdik, check that samba is installed, check that the firewall is open
<escott> !gufw | emdik
<ubottu> emdik: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<emdik> I just ran out of ideas
<escott> !samba | emdik
<ubottu> emdik: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<holstein> Venks_: i suggest looking at live CD's since its an easy way to get a feel withouth breaking your current install
<emdik> I don't use samba, I don't need it, I wanted to ssh only
<emdik> but even ping fails :-/
<Venks_> @holstein ok I will try a few distros
<escott> emdik, would your router have isolation mode enabled?
<holstein> Venks_: a few ubuntu variants... they are all ubuntu
<holstein> emdik: firewalls?
<kalen_> holstein: even linux mint?!
<Venks_> and does anyone have gide to configure apparmour ?
<Venks_> guide*
<emdik> escott, holstein: I checked those already
<emdik> I have no internal network isolation
<emdik> but I have ufw on both computers
<holstein> kalen_: the ones i suggested above, which were xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu.. etc.. not mint
<escott> emdik, what is your ping command line and response?
<emdik> even my router doesn't list my laptop as a client even though I check the management interface from the laptop
<emdik> I didn't have this problem with 12.04
<holstein> emdik: try connecting by ip
<Appel> ive noticed by now that i have a 100mb partition on my Disk that is called "Efi-systempartition"
<g16> Does Ubuntu have a screenshot pastebin, like paste.ubuntu.com? Trying to help a user on another Ubuntu official channel, where should I redirect him for uploading screenshots?
<escott> Appel, thats where efi keeps the boot files
<Appel> I should really keep that then :p
<escott> Appel, yes. its the efi version of the MBR
<emdik> holstein: I tried pinging by ip address and it works now!
<Venks_> I installed teamviewer yesterday to take remote acess,now every time i start the guest account it starts on boot,how do i get rid of it ?
<emdik> but I still cannot see it as a device on the router
<escott> emdik, what do you mean "as a device" are you trying to find it by hostname
<holstein> emdik: i find, trying with the host names, outside the dhcp range wont work on some networks.. depends on the router and the network
<emdik> escott: there is a page that lists the connected clients to the router, and currently it only lists my computer but not this laptop
<holstein> emdik: do your tests with the IP.. and you can consider dns
<holstein> emdik: those are listing dhcp leases likely.. not static IP's
<Appel> Im getting mad over here, stupid windows boot manager :-< cant get aaaaanything to boot
<emdik> holstein: maybe I'll check it in other places
<emdik> I happy that at least ping works now :-)
<holstein> emdik: i would pint the machines.. i would check the firewalls.. i would test connect via ssh.. all using ip addresses, then move from there knowing what the issues are
<ioria> Appel: are you in Legacy boot only ?
<Appel> ioria: ive tried disabling secure boot, and tried with it aswell
<escott> emdik, it sounds like you are using a static configuration and expecting the router to have a DNS name for that entry which it wont have
<ioria> Appel: try with uefi and Legacy bios enabled but Legacy boot first
<holstein> my ddwrt firmware does dns name serving.. but usually stock routers dont
<Appel> Acutally i found it now but bios said "Sandisk cruzer blade has been blocked by the current security policy"
<escott> Appel, if you legacy boot linux then you wont be able to boot windows 8
<Appel> well the point is dualbootin win8 and ubuntu
<emdik> escott: I need access without dns now, although using hostnames would be nicer; earlier I couldn't reach my laptop from my computer ("no route to host") with the ip address
<Appel> OMG; Gpart booted for a sec, now blackscreen :|
<holstein> emdik: my guess is that was a fat-finger, or a firewall issue
<escott> !nomodeset | Appel
<ubottu> Appel: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MonkeyDust> Appel  is this useful http://www.intowindows.com/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu/
<Appel> Okay guys lemme check that, you are awesome :-)
<emdik> holstein: I hope the problem doesn't come back
<Appel> well i cant add that if i dont have linux installed can i?
<emdik> aaand now I get the error again "Destination Host Unreachable"
<holstein> emdik: i dont think it was a problem at all.. i think it was configuration
<holstein> emdik: if you can ping, then you are trying to connect via ssh, and you should look at the ssh config.. connect to ssh on localhost to test
<escott> Appel, you can set nomodeset at the grub menu during once the livecd starts to boot
<Appel> it boots says error real fast, then goes to Gnome partition , then blackscreen
<Appel> no chance to write anything
<emdik> holstein: now I can't even ping; I tried adding a static configuration in the router
<holstein> Appel: try tapping shift, or holding it right after the bios
<holstein> emdik: ? why?
<holstein> emdik: you should not change *anything* when you are able to ping
<PuFFs> Can you mount --bind home directory to a NTFS directory?
<versuchsanstalt> i have a problem on a machine of a friend of mine. i don't know why it won't boot to x like it did yesterday, the only thing that's changed is that i reduced the color depth to 24 bit using the configuration options provided by the desktop. QUESTION: what's the best way to let the system autoconfigure X once again?
<holstein> emdik: i would undo what you just did, and get the machines pinging again.. test localhost ssh on ssh server, then connect remotely
<emdik> holstein: I changed after loosing the ability to ping, sorry for the confusion
<nokia> l
<escott> PuFFs, no
<emdik> holstein: a desperate action to fix the reappearing problem
<PuFFs> escott: Thanks
<Appel> holstein: tapping did not work
<escott> PuFFs, if you want to put some files on NTFS i would symlink folders like says ~/Music to a folder in the NTFS directory
<Appel> ill try that guid MonkeyDust , how much GB should i have for linux ?
<holstein> Appel: it might not.. i dont have, or plan to have uefi boot, so i dont have any idea what hassle it is in actuality
<Appel> im really thankfull for trying mate
<wjtaylor> How can I see why mdadm failed a disk?
<Appel> Yesterday i couldent even get to boot menu, im doin progress :)
<PuFFs> escott: If I did the symlink would it use the space on NTFS mount or still use up on my /home?
<danktamagachi> hello, I am using ubuntu 12.10. for some reason, empathy just started to pop up real message boxes (with, OK and Cancel buttons) for each IM I receive, in addition to the toast notification. I don't remember enabling this, any idea how to turn it off?
<holstein> emdik: i would just set all back to default.. get the machines connected and pinging something (google.com) then get the IP's and set up ssh.. *then* set static ip's if you need and go from there
<nokia> hi, my AMD catalyst driver runs 8c cooler than the ATI open driver is this normal?
<escott> PuFFs, if you symlink ~/Music -> /mnt/ntfs/some/path then any files placed in ~/Music are actually on /mnt/ntfs
<emdik> holstein: I removed the static ips from the router
<escott> wjtaylor, dmesg
<wjtaylor> escott: what would I grep for?
<emdik> holstein: I can now ssh from laptop (wifi) to the computer (cable) and I can ping the laptop from the computer, I will enable ssh for testing
<escott> wjtaylor, /dev/sdX for the appropriate device
<SolarisBoy> look for kernel errors related to your disks
<SolarisBoy> brb - sounds all wonky
<wjtaylor> escott: nothing...
<Appel> But guys, what makes it possible for gparted to boot, but ubuntu cant?
<emdik> holstein: ssh works now, too
<mikej> Is there any way to "unfreeze" Ubuntu, like with windows hitting Ctrl + alt + delete
<escott> !reisub | mikej
<ubottu> mikej: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<holstein> emdik: so, dont assume ssh is broken.. it'll be the networking that breaks ssh
<emdik> holstein: but there is something else I want to do with the computers besides ssh, let's see if I can
<thiefy> i have a computer on my network named named woof.   how coem when i try to do "ping woof" it doesn't work properly?
<emdik> holstein: I thought so, maybe I didn't express myself appropriately
<holstein> thiefy: dns.. if its static ip
<thiefy> holstein,  it is static.
<tekk> whats the policy on ubuntu kernel updates… i.e. is there a release cycle or justification for picking new ones up? just wondered when 3.5.6 was coming :)
<tekk> i'm stuck on 3.2.0-37
<dean_> Hi all I was wondering if there was a emulator for ubuntu that can play gamecube games on?
<MonkeyDust> tekk  3.2 is for 12.04
<holstein> thiefy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto is relevant, though i usually just connect via IP, or use ddwrt firmware
<escott> tekk, when you upgrade to the next release you will get the newer kernel
<tekk> yes, i'm using 12.04
<tekk> ubuntu locks kernel versions at releases ?
<holstein> tekk: you get security upgrades
<tekk> right ok
<MonkeyDust> tekk  use 12.10 if you want 3.5
<tekk> what does 12.10 use exactly ? (i need some features of 3.5.6)
<emdik> holstein: now my other network thing works, altough I feel that I changed back everything to where I started
<holstein> tekk: canonnical releases security upgrades to the "stable" versions at release time, basically
<holstein> !ppa | tekk
<ubottu> tekk: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> you can get newer version via ppa usually.. though breakage can occur
<MonkeyDust> tekk  the current kernel is 3.5.0-23 -- if you want something newer, you need a ppa, but that's not supported here
<tekk> ok np
<thiefy> holstein, where in dd-wrt do i find that to give them static names?
<holstein> emdik: by trying to create static IP's, it seems you broke networking between the machines.. do you need static ip's?
<tekk> if i need newer i'd rather spin my own than use a ppa (for my sanity)
<holstein> thiefy: i dont have it running in front of me, and the firmware's can be different
<_sisu_> can i ask
<_sisu_> why ubuntu has 6 virtual terminals ?
<jai> hi
<_sisu_> ctrl + alt f1 f2...f6
<holstein> thiefy: it alwasy "just worked" for me.. automagically
<_sisu_> any reason ?
<emdik> holstein: the static ip creating was one of my attempts at the solution
<wjtaylor> escott: how do I mark a faulty spare as non-faulty?
<thiefy> holstein, it doesn't 'just work' for mine... i'll hunt around though.
<holstein> emdik: so, whats the issue?
<thiefy> wjtaylor, what's a 'spare'?
<holstein> thiefy: i would search about dns in ddwrt.. could be something you disabled for some reason
<thiefy> i might have.... heheh
<wjtaylor> thiefy: It's an extra drive in an array.
<holstein> thiefy: tbh, it just always worked, and i never looked for the option
<zykotick9> _sisu_: it's actually "linux" that has those virtual terminals, try "echo $TERM" while in a VT ;)
<holstein> !tty | _sisu_
<ubottu> _sisu_: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<bonelifer> Using MyhthBuntu 11.10.  The main backend will shutdown the Slave BE, if it isn't required which was working great. Now when doing the shutdown it hangs and just sits there.  If I push the power button and hold till it shutdown, I can then turn the computer back on and it boots fine.  I've also ran the same shutdown command via the terminal with the same result.  This was a fresh install and this didn't happen till the last update a few da
<bonelifer> ys ago.
<escott> wjtaylor, you just add it back to the array and it will be caught back up
<holstein> maybe have some info if you track those links down ^^
<thiefy> holstein, i really doubt i've turned that off, i would have wanted that feature.
<escott> wjtaylor, but it is seldom the case that it isn't actually faulty
<_sisu_> yes i know that
<emdik> holstein: it seems now that I had luck setting up my network connection into the laptop, but I still have issues: I can't ping this laptop from a windows laptop and the router still doesn't list my laptop as a client while the windows laptop is listed, so there is still something fishy going on but I cannot find the exact problem
<_sisu_> but what is the difference btw those terminals and the console
<escott> _sisu_, it is traditional
<holstein> thiefy: could be something on a per-machine dns setting level too i suppose
<_sisu_> ctrl + alt + t
<escott> _sisu_, they are "the console"
<emdik> holstein: also, it seems that *sometimes* I can ping/ssh/connect to my laptop but sometimes I can't
<_sisu_> but that tradition must be for something i guess
<holstein> _sisu_: the gui ones emulate those..
<_sisu_> yes i know that too :)
<escott> _sisu_, an xterm/gnome-terminal is a terminal emulator using a pts device
<emdik> holstein: this coincides with my recent upgrade to 12.10 so this is why I suspect someting on my laptop
<_sisu_> xterm is like LXDE right ?
<holstein> emdik: i would try removing variables.. starting with the wifi connection.. wire up and test
<_sisu_> in lubuntu
<holstein> emdik: then, take your router from the equation, if you have another router/switch
<ThinkT510> _sisu_: lxde is a desktop environment
<holstein> !info xterm
<ubottu> xterm (source: xterm): X terminal emulator. In component main, is optional. Version 278-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 562 kB, installed size 1398 kB
<ThinkT510> _sisu_: xterm is a terminal emulator
<holstein> !lxde
<ubottu> LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<_sisu_> ok
<_sisu_> dont really know the difference
<_sisu_> i should google :)
<holstein> _sisu_: the emulators, emulate that console... you can do the same both places, bascially
<escott> _sisu_, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/21280/difference-between-pts-and-tty
<ThinkT510> _sisu_: you don't know the difference between a desktop environment (the graphical user interface) and a terminal emulator (where you input commands)
<_sisu_> interesting
<holstein> _sisu_: i wouldnt worry about it.. when you need to know, you'll know... if you have a desktop environment, you can use a terminal emulator.. if you dont, you just use the console
<_sisu_> yes, i was thinking that know
<ClientAlive> I want to use some password manager but I want to set it up in such a way that there is encryption to log into it and that a compoinent for logging in is only on an sd card. I want to have a situation where - unless you insert that sd card it will be impossible to log into the password manager (even if you know the password to login).  <-  is this possible??
<_sisu_> very interesting in any case
<Ray> Hi , Englisch or German ?
<holstein> _sisu_: think of them as tools that have similar functions depending on where you are and which one you need
<emdik> holstein: I'll try to make certain that the problem is on the laptop then, thank you for your help
<escott> ClientAlive, yes that should be supported by pam
<holstein> emdik: cheers!
<ClientAlive> escott: So this is not a new idea?
<escott> ClientAlive, and if you were talking about gnome-keyring and not PAM then you can just put the keyring on the device
<escott> ClientAlive, no its call 2-factor authentication
<omgirc> hello? hi i just installed 12.04 lts and i can't get desktop icons. how do i do this pelasE?
<Yoshi2889> Just wanted to inform everyone that I just installed Linux Mint and it solved the Checking battery state... issue
<ClientAlive> escott: ahh. Well, I'm not sure if putting gnome-keyring on the card is what I'm really thinking of. What I want is to split up uniqe and required components for logging into it so that one can not work without the other.. Is that the 2-factor thing then?
<Yoshi2889> omgirc: Place any files in the Desktop folder in your home folder
<omgirc> Yoshi2889,  for instance, if i wanted a firefox icon on the desktop for quick access, how please do i do that
<escott> ClientAlive, are you talking about the keyring or login?
<escott> ClientAlive, in either case its still two-factor
<Yoshi2889> omgirc: You can place the Firefox icon in the launcher
<ClientAlive> escott: I want to begin using a password manager (to store all my passwords). But I want to protect the ability to log into the password manager itself by the aformentioned scheme.
<omgirc> Yoshi2889,  but not the desktop ?
<Yoshi2889> You'd have to create a .desktop file and I don't remember how
<escott> ClientAlive, so the keyring not the login
<ClientAlive> escott: some maybe something like an encryped password for log into the password manager then have the private key component on the sd card and the public part just normal on the computer???
<escott> ClientAlive, the encryption the keyring uses is symmetric
<ClientAlive> escott: I'm thinknig 'Pentagon/ CIA' style - without physical possesion of the sd card you're not gonna log into the password manager
<escott> ClientAlive, why would the keyring use an asymmetric encryption?
<thiefy> holstein, i found it. it is under 'services' i just hadn't noticed it before.
<Ronalds_Mz> who else is with nickname Ronalds_M
<Ronalds_Mz> or is it just xchat in background lol
<thiefy> * [Ronalds_M] (~ronalds@87.110.52.136): Ronalds     <---  this guy.
<ClientAlive> escott: I have not idea about these thing. I do, however, know that if one must physically possess some secondary physical device (in this case an sd card) in order to login, it would stop any cracker dead in his tracks (even if he had possession of the computer itself).
<thiefy> which is you ronald.
<escott> ClientAlive, stop saying "login" if you don't mean "login"
<ClientAlive> escott: So, take my laptop, go ahead, if you don't have the card key you will get nothing - ever
<omgirc> Yoshi2889,  easiest way to create favourite icon on ubuntu 12.04. Click Home Folder –> File System –> usr –> share –> applications. Right click your favourite icon, choose Copy To –> Desktop
<ClientAlive> escott: I mean solely for logging into the password manager alone (not other login).
<escott> ClientAlive, as I said "keyring"
<ClientAlive> escott: one does have to authenticate to access the contants of a password manager don't they?
<thiefy> ClientAlive, it's called a yubikey    google it.
<ClientAlive> ok
<escott> ClientAlive, so put your keyring on the usb device
<ClientAlive> ok
<ClientAlive> thans for the tip I will google that  :)
<escott> ClientAlive, a yubikey is something different its for two-factor login
<LoneTrooper> Does anybody know good games on linux besides assault cube, openArena, Red Eclipse, Sauerbraten, Tremulous, Warzone 2100 & Xmoto?
<escott> ClientAlive, you are wanting some kind of two factor keyring which doesn't make much sense
<thiefy> ClientAlive, google itself is going to start using yubikeys for google logins. yaaaay!
<Appel> okay guys, i managed to Boot Grub, now what. im in the command promt, i want to install linux ubuntu that i have on the same usb stick as an EFI grub
<ClientAlive> escott: np. now that I have a couple terms to look up I can study into it Thanks for providing some terminalogy to get me started.
<thiefy> Appel, read this:   http://askubuntu.com/questions/157055/install-ubuntu-from-iso-file-using-grub2
<LoneTrooper> come on 1768 ppl here, give me some recommendations
<emdik> hello, is holstein still around?
<kalen_> LoneTrooper: nice way to get attention
<kalen_> LoneTrooper: Are you looking for purely open source? Because Steam is available and has quite a few commercial games available
<Appel> thiefy:  Im supposed to use the iso ubuntu by that? not a pendrive one?
<ThinkT510> LoneTrooper: 0ad can be fun
<thiefy> appel huh? you can do that with any iso file.
<escott> Appel, what do you mean by "boot grub" what command prompt are you at?
<kalen_> LoneTrooper: there's also warsow
<thiefy> Appel, i just did it an hour ago with something different than ubuntu.
<ClientAlive> escott: well, a person begins using a password manager when they want to keep using multiple uniqe passwrods but are beginning to find it difficult to rememver them all right? And the password manager itself requires authentication to view or modify it's contents right? So letts assume some of those stored passwords are critical (financial or otherwise very private). Now, if someon gains access to the computer system then can lauchch the
<ClientAlive> password manager (no problem here - yet). If they somehow break the password for the password manager they will acquire all your passwords. Ok, so if you have to have a second physical device in order to log into the password manager - even if you know the password you can't log into the password manager withouth that device in your possesion - then you pretty dam secure from having all your passwords fall into the worng hands.
<ClientAlive> That's what I'm talking about
<thiefy> Appel, you will have to modify the instructions a tiny bit if it's a diff OS than ubuntu.
<ClientAlive> Langley type $#!^
<thiefy> Appel, and, the guy spelled initrd wrong.
<pmitros> Is there some place where I can look up what files Ubuntu applications correspond to? I'm not running Gnome or similar (minimal install), but I often want to get to things like "Sound Recorder" or "Sound Settings" referenced in HOWTOs and in web pages.
<pmitros> I'm not sure how to get to those from the command line.
<escott> ClientAlive, the keyring (which is the terminology we use) is just an application that symmetrically encrypts the information inside the keyring. it is traditionally (one ubuntu) encrypted and decrypted with the SAME PASSWORD AS LOGIN.
<escott> ClientAlive, you can change your keyring password and you will be asked twice
<escott> ClientAlive, but there is no risk that someone could steal the laptop and be able to read the keyring
<tassadar_> Hello all, im looking for some help with a clean install of 12.10 ubuntu
<Appel> escott:  grub command promt i think
<steve07> I am new to ubuntu and Live CD.  the disk I made works on one PC.  But does not connect to internet when using a gigabyte mobo. any ideas?
<ClientAlive> escott: ok. i didn't know that. Then how does one make use of the keyring? By entering the same password as they login with?
<escott> ClientAlive, you can put the keyring on a usb stick and then they have to steal both the password and the usb stick (which may be easier to steal than the laptop itself)
<ClientAlive> ok
<escott> ClientAlive, if the keyring password is the login password then it automatically unlocks on login. if it is different you get prompted
<LoneTrooper> oh yeh warsow i played it but for this kind of game openarena i find more attractive thx for response kalen
<ClientAlive> escott: ok. So in practical use the person just enters one password in exchange for all their unique passwords that the keyring stores?
<Ice_Strike> Is it possible to install Ubunto on Drive D without booting out from Windows?
<escott> ClientAlive, ive never heard of anyone trying to two-factor protect the keyring because most people who are concerned about those kinds of things will use ecryptfs or the like
<emdik> it seems that holstein left, any other network experts around?
<tassadar_> is software center crashing constantly upon fresh install... normal? ive reinstalled multiple times across several HDDs and get the same issue
<emdik> altough it seems that I might have a driver problem, I don't know
<escott> Appel, im wondering what you are doing that is getting you to the grub menu but not into the cd
<escott> Appel, if you are following some instructions it would help us to know which and what step you are on
<Appel> Well , the problem is the Efi, pendrive and linux live stuff dosent make a EFI folder on my usb
<Appel> and thats needed to be able to boot on my comp
<LoneTrooper> tassdar what kind of graphic card ur using it may be just because of drivers
<ClientAlive> escott: well I should point out that some of my passwords are online passwrods. The problem is I create very very strong passwods and not I'm up to about 5 or 6 to hold in my head - it's becoming wiierisome.
<tassadar_> integrated, this is a netbook
<escott> Appel, the pendrive should be bootable without an efi system partition
<escott> Appel, how did you create the pendrive
<LoneTrooper> for amd ati HD6670  i had to download from manufacturer's website to get rid off the bugs
<Appel> universal usb installer
<Appel> and a manual efi boot from grub :/
<ClientAlive> escott: at any rate, I'm failing to see how a keyring helps. I'm wondering if it doesn't actually dilute security.
<Appel> cuz my comp dosent find anything from pendrive
<mikej> How do I add a DFS folder into Ubuntu that is stored on a Windows network?
<ThinkT510> !samba | mikej
<ubottu> mikej: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Appel> initr (loop)/casper/initrd.lz
<escott> ClientAlive, what?
<Appel> that first one supposed to be what?
<escott> Appel, what is "universal usb installer"?
<ClientAlive> escott: What I'm saying is my concern is not limited to the domain of the o/s (the system). I have passwords to remember where the login is over the internet (my bank account for instance).
<Appel> from pendrive linux place
<Dr_Doom> I want dowload kubuntu 12.10, but I preffer an torrent already atualized. Is it possible?
<Dr_Doom> "a"
<escott> Appel, i would follow the instructions on ubuntu.com. maybe this pendrive linux doesn't make efi usb sticks
<emdik> could some help with my networking problem? It may be related to network setup problems but I have confirmed that it is only present if I use my wifi
<ClientAlive> escott: Why would anyone want to exchange 5 or 7 strong, unique passwords for one?
<Appel> i havent found any usb program that makes efi's yet, thats the problem
<MonkeyDust> Dr_Doom  scroll down to bittorent http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<escott> ClientAlive, so don't put them in the keyring and type them in every time from memory
<jrib> ClientAlive: easier to remember :)  It's a trade-off
<LoneTrooper> dr doom why dont try Xubuntu? its lighter and works same
<Dr_Doom> Here is the channel for kubuntu too, correct?
<ClientAlive> escott: oh forget it. Thx. Really, but this is useless. I'll resarch the terms you gave me. Thank you for that.
<escott> ===><===???
<LoneTrooper> it had xfce as default window manager instead of kde plasma
<phunyguy> question... in Kubuntu, if I have my laptop closed, and unplug power, it goes to sleep.  In Ubuntu, the same action won't make it sleep. If I close the lid with power removed, it sleeps, just not if the lid is already closed.   Is there a workaround?
<LoneTrooper> phunyguy go to settings manager and choose power manager
<LoneTrooper> and check for options
<phunyguy> LoneTrooper: I have done all that.
<phunyguy> there arent many options there
<no-n> is there a mate based ubuntu?
<bekks> no-n: No.
<MonkeyDust> no-n  no
<MonkeyDust> no-n  mate is mint thingy
<phunyguy> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<no-n> hehe, yeah.
<no-n> I've been using mint for a while now
<stercor> I have a 2Gb RAM stick, thumb drive, USB drive --- whatever it's called today.  It formats (ext2, ext3, ext4, and vfat to 482 Mb.  How can I get it up to the 2Gb?
<no-n> but mate-ubuntu would have more support
<samir__> hello
<leftyfb> stercor: use gparted you remove the partitions on it and create a new one
<phunyguy> !discuss | no-n
<ubottu> no-n: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<kalen_> stercor: use something like gparted and make sure there aren't any extra partitions
<kalen_> leftyfb beat me to it
<LoneTrooper> stercor du u want to format it in fat32 or ntfs  ?
<stercor> leftyfb:  Thanks! /me scratches head and wonders why he didn't think of it...
<stercor> \me>
<broknbottle> 2 gigabit usb drive?
<kalen_> pretty fast eh
<stercor> broknbottle: Yes, I use it for Linux distros.
<broknbottle> you mean 2GB
<kalen_> or 2 gigabyte
<leftyfb> stercor: broknbottle was correcting your use of Gb as opposed to GB
<alok__> hi all
<broknbottle> typically B = storage, b = speed
<phunyguy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leftyfb> which in your case, I feel context was sufficient to get the point across
<bekks> Typically: Byte => Storage, Bit => Bandwidth
<stercor> OK...I thought that Gb was the 1024-based system...is it GB for 1024?
<kalen_> sticklers in here
<phunyguy> !ot | stercor, bekks, leftyfb, broknbottle
<ubottu> stercor, bekks, leftyfb, broknbottle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leftyfb> yup
<broknbottle> :D
<leftyfb> phunyguy: we get it, thanks
<phunyguy> apparently not.
<BobLfoot> so is "steam on ubuntu" on or off topic for this channel?
<jgcampbell300> hello ...  anyone know of a gui that will assist me in running multi cli from ubuntu 64 desk top to connect to 5+ servers at the same time ?
<leftyfb> sorry to interrupt all the other support questions going on in here
<MonkeyDust> BobLfoot  #ubuntu-steam
<samir__> I have a problem in netbeans in ubuntu
<samir__> error message:
<samir__> when I compile
<samir__> Have no file for / usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386/jre/lib/netx.jar
<samir__> Have no file for / usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386/jre/lib/plugin.jar
<samir__> I am a beginner
<phunyguy> BobLfoot: I would guess on-topic since it is in USC now
<FloodBot1> samir__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Burritoh> BobLfoot: not really, but you're much more likely to find answers tailored to you on #ubuntu-steam and #steamlug - since people there are Steam users. Not everyone here is Steam user.
<leftyfb> jgcampbell300: terminator
<broknbottle> phunyguy: I'd rather the community relay information correctly, it makes troubleshooting and assisting easier
<escott> stercor, its GiB (base 2^10) vs GB (base 10)
<jgcampbell300> leftyfb, thanks
<phunyguy> broknbottle: well I would imagine that is a gray area now.  thanks.
<BobLfoot> phunyguy: I'll stop back alter tonight then - right now I am getting black screen when TF2 launches.
<BobLfoot> s/alter/later/
<phunyguy> considering steam is in the USC...
<Ice_Strike> Is it possible to install Ubunto on Drive D without booting out from Windows?
<leftyfb> phunyguy: notice they are "guidelines", not rules. Stop being so black and white and offer help instead of nit-picking
<bekks> Ice_Strike: Only using WUBI, which is not recommended. :)
<Ice_Strike> why?
<nick_h> in /etc/aliases , i have "nick: nick-dev@deadorange.com" . however, when a cron job of mine generates output, an email isn't delivered to my email address despite /var/log/exim4/mainlog saying "2013-02-17 20:42:01 1U7B3h-00038Z-AP Completed". why would that be?
<usr13> Ice_Strike: "without booting out from Windows?"
<phunyguy> I wasn't nitpicking.. I was saying it could be supported...
<emdik> why is that my laptop's visible on the network when plugged into the router but it isn't when using wifi?
<JoshDreamland> Why's the latest libbox2d-dev from the stone age?
<broknbottle> emdik: firewall applied to different interfaces? need more information
<yasser> slt
<leftyfb> emdik: define visible on the network
<samir__> I have a problem in netbeans in ubuntu error message: when I compile Have no file for / usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386/jre/lib/netx.jar  Have no file for / usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386/jre/lib/plugin.jar   I am a beginner
<stercor> Why is WUBI not recommended and whatis the recommended way?  I have a bricked computer that won't even in stall Ubuntu desktop.
<usr13> Ice_Strike: A regular install will mean that you set aside hard drive space for the install, (shrink existing partition(s) or install on second HD).
<emdik> I cannot ping my laptop from my desktop when using wifi (recently upgraded to ubuntu 12.10)
<usr13> Ice_Strike: ...or existing free space.
<emdik> the router isn't listing my laptop as a connected device
<leftyfb> stercor: If the computer is bricked, how are you able to run windows but not install ubuntu?
<bekks> stercor: WUBI requires a working Windows installation, and the entire WUBI installation resides in one big file in windows.
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | emdik start here
<ubottu> emdik start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tonsofpcs> emdik: maybe you're not connected?
<leftyfb> emdik: on your router you'll have a setting under wireless dictating "AP separation" or something along those lines
<phunyguy> leftyfb: also, the guidelines ARE rules.  They are expected to be followed.
<usr13> stercor: The recommended method is regular install.
<leftyfb> phunyguy: incorrect
<emdik> tonsofpcs: I am connected, as evidenced by me chatting here ^^
<leftyfb> emdik: on your router you'll have a setting under wireless dictating "AP Isolation"
<phunyguy> then why have them, leftyfb?
<leftyfb> emdik: disable it
<bekks> phunyguy: leftyfb: could you discuss the guidelines/rules somewhere else? :)
<usr13> stercor: Describe the problem, (maybe we can help).
<samir__> I have a problem in netbeans in ubuntu error message: when I compile Have no file for / usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386/jre/lib/netx.jar Have no file for / usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386/jre/lib/plugin.jar I am a beginner
<stercor> usr13: IIRC, this allows Ubuntu to be installed along side another OS.
<usr13> stercor: "IIRC"?
<leftyfb> stercor: what error do you get when trying to boot the ubuntu live cd and install ubuntu?
<emdik> leftyfb: I never enabled it; the problem is not persistent, I could ping an hour ago
<stercor> usr13:  If I recall correctly.
<leftyfb> emdik: are you sure you're pinging the correct ip? The wired and wireless interfaces will grab different ip's
<emdik> leftyfb: my laptop isn't even listed as a connected device on the router management interface
<usr13> stercor: Define "IIRC"
<Fuzolan> why i cant set cpuset.cpu_exclusive on cgroups libvirt/qemu
<leftyfb> usr13: "If I Recall Correctly"
<sp3ck> emdik, think about changing router
<MonkeyDust> usr13  he just said, IIRC means If I Recall Correctly
<usr13> leftyfb: Define "this"
<leftyfb> emdik: sounds like an issue with you connecting to wireless in general. Do you get an ip when connected? If so, can you ping it?
<phunyguy> question... in Kubuntu, if I have my laptop closed, and unplug power, it goes to sleep. In Ubuntu, the same action won't make it sleep. If I close the lid with power removed, it sleeps, just not if the lid is already closed. Is there a workaround?
<stercor> leftyfb: Either during BIOS boot or shortly after a screen showing the i86 registers and the program stops with an error.
<emdik> leftyfb: I am on the wifi now
<leftyfb> phunyguy: KDE and Gnome have different utilities and defaults for power settings
<usr13> stercor: Is this a UEFI system?
<Ice_Strike> usr13 Well On Disk2 - There are two set of NTFS partitions - I going to delete 1 partition and I let Ubunto install it.
<emdik> leftyfb: I have an ip and I can connect to irc
<Ice_Strike> Ubuntu*
<phunyguy> leftyfb: this I know, just wondering if there is a way to make it work.
<leftyfb> stercor: : what error?
<MK`> Ok, tried another install of Ubuntu... when I boot it up, it just goes to a flashing screen :( not sure where to go next.
<leftyfb> phunyguy: yes, in the power settings
<usr13> leftyfb: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the  BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<stercor> usr13: I don't know.  It's a friend's computer.  How do I find out?
<leftyfb> usr13: sorry, don't recall asking for that answer
<usr13> Ice_Strike: How large is that 1 partition?
<usr13> leftyfb: Sorry that was for stercor
<Ice_Strike> usr13 159GB
<anew>  Invalid borders specified for theme pixmap i keep getting this error in lubuntu ?
<usr13> Ice_Strike: Nice.
<phunyguy> leftyfb: sorry, the only option in power settings is to sleep on close when it is already unplugged.
<LoneTrooper> MK' ubuntu have problems with their default window manager unity on certain graphic cards especially that applies for amd ati cards u should run in recovery mode and install property drivers
<phunyguy> the SAME option in KDE will allow it to sleep IF closed and the power gets unplugged.
<MK`> ok, can you help me with that LoneTrooper?
<phunyguy> leftyfb: do you see the workflow I am talking about?
<Ice_Strike> usr13 Should I use WUBI?
<LoneTrooper> i had the same problem MK' its a problem even for xubuntu
<LoneTrooper> when i booted pc after installing xubuntu i had blank screen
<phunyguy> leftyfb: I want it to go to sleep if the lid is ALREADY closed and then I unplug the laptop.
<stercor> usr13:  The label on the computer says >600MB
<leftyfb> that's a lack of feature in the gnome-settings
<phunyguy> my kid doesn't always remember to unplug and THEN close.
<zykotick9> Ice_Strike: if you're going to go teh WUBI route, i'd suggest using virtualbox instead.
<MK`> LoneTrooper: so I execute a shell on my root directory and install some things is all?
<leftyfb> phunyguy: you would have to track down what the KDE app is actually doing in the backend and set it manually in gnome
<phunyguy> leftyfb: yeah I am thinking some custom udev rules.
<LoneTrooper> no mk' is your graphic card is amd ati? and if yes what model
<phunyguy> leftyfb: that was more what I was asking for, not a canned "thats not a feature" answer.  :P
<LoneTrooper> i  had same problem , blank screen or whole blank screen except toolbar that was flashing
<MK`> yes, it's a Radeon HD 6950
<LoneTrooper> i have radeon 6670 so we have radeon from 6xxx series
<LoneTrooper> its drivers froblem
<LoneTrooper> ur using open source drivers
<govinda> how does one install the umuntu
<stercor> usr13: gparted reports 481.14 MiB.  The DataTravler says 2GB on the side.
<LoneTrooper> its good for ati cards from 7xxx series not 6xxx
<LoneTrooper> u have to change driver
<MK`> Please tell me how
<LoneTrooper> ok wait
<LoneTrooper> i have commands
<LoneTrooper> prepared for this
<LoneTrooper> cos i had to deal with this
<thiefy> i have real vnc server installed, how can i be certain that when i reboot the computer, vnc server will start up and let me login?  this computer is headless, so you can see why it must start.
<phunyguy> thiefy: why did you use realvnc?
<phunyguy> and are you using Ubuntu Desktop?
<thiefy> phunyguy, cause it works without a fight unlike the built in methods.
<phunyguy> thiefy: are you using Ubuntu Desktop?
<thiefy> like xvncserver and tightvncserver packages ya can get.
<thiefy> i am, but the server is running lubuntu
<thiefy> well, actually, i'm on windows right now...
<phunyguy> thiefy: on the machine you are talking about, are you using Ubuntu Desktop?
<thiefy> no, the server is lubuntu desktop.
<phunyguy> thanks.
<phunyguy> thiefy: http://superuser.com/questions/146457/how-do-i-add-startup-applications-in-lubuntu-lxde
<thiefy> it's headless, but has a full X and stuff installed.
<leftyfb> thiefy: you'll want to use x11vnc and follow the tutorials on google for incorporating it into LXDM
<MK`> Ready when you are LT
<Phewk> i just a second ssd so i can have windows on one and linux on the other, where should i put the boot loader, so i can dual boot?
<Phewk> just bought*
<escott> Phewk, on the device the bios is configured to boot
<leftyfb> Phewk: on the drive with linux on it ... unless that's the second drive in the BIOS, then put it on both
<thiefy> leftyfb, i have vnc server already installed and fully working on the server / lubuntu computer.
<Phewk> ok thanks!
<phunyguy> thiefy: follow that guide to add realvnc to startup apps, and have lubuntu log in automaticallu.
<phunyguy> s/u/y/
<thiefy> phunyguy, ok. i'lll read. tahnks.
<Logos01> Howdy folks. Anyone here had any luck getting snort-pgsql running?
<leftyfb> thiefy: If LXDM is starting on boot, then you are wasting resources. LXDM us running, yet you're running an entirely different xserver with real vnc. If you don't have LXDM running on boot, then you can just put real vnc into /etc/rc.local
<phunyguy> !ask | Logos01
<ubottu> Logos01: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Logos01> Specifically on a 12.04 amd64
<civ> Does anyone know how to get the taskbar back down the bottom in 12.04
<Logos01> phunyguy: that *WAS* the question.
<Logos01> wtf.
<leftyfb> phunyguy: how is he going to login if it's headless if he's adding vnc to startup(after login)?
<phunyguy> Logos01: try asking the real question now, and watch your language.
<Logos01> phunyguy: That. Was. The. Real. Question.
<thiefy> leftyfb, i'm confused now. but i thik you are very correct.
<Logos01> And don't be a twit.
<phunyguy> !anyone | Logos01
<ubottu> Logos01: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Burritoh> /o\
<hastur_> My custom wallpapers are not visible on login screen - only the default violet is displayed. However, if I set one of the preinstalled Ubuntu wallpapers, it's visible on login screen. (using 12.10)
<thiefy> rememeber, it's headless, but i can easily plug in a monitor and it has a full DE.
<zykotick9> civ: it's on the left now...  i don't think ubuntu lets you change that by default.
<Logos01> phunyguy: You're an ass. Which I didn't really not expect of people moderating this channel, but you're taking it to all new extremes.
<phunyguy> wow...
<Burritoh> I didn't really see a problem *shrug*
<Burritoh> oh well
<leftyfb> thiefy: A default install of LXDE will install LXDM (desktop manager/greeter) that asks you to login. If you're running that, then you don't want to be using real VNC. You want to tie x11vnc into LXDM so you can login remotely and continue running a normal desktop. Otherwise, remove LXDM completely, continue using real vnc and add it to /etc/rc.local or create an init file for it and add it to the default runlevel startups
<phunyguy> leftyfb: that may be a bit too complex for what he needs
<leftyfb> phunyguy: incorrect
<thiefy> leftyfb, i should say it's peppermint (not lubuntu) if that changes anything.   sorry, i forgot about that.
<Inglorious`> does some one know a nice conf file of apache 2 for upstart?
<phunyguy> thiefy: that really changes things
<thiefy> sorry.
<leftyfb> thiefy: of course you did, which is why I removed you from the other channel. But with regards to your issue, it shouldn't matter.
<phunyguy> and leftyfb, is he making it a terminal-server of sorts, to have multiple users using their own desktop?
<leftyfb> phunyguy: he never mentioned multiple users
<zykotick9> Inglorious`: if you installed apache through repo, it should already be there
<thiefy> i wouldn't need multiple users logging in.
<leftyfb> If he wants multiple users, then LXDM + x11vnc will be his only choice
<phunyguy> leftyfb: that is why I suggested he leave it logging in automatically, and thn running whatever vnc server he wants under that session.
<leftyfb> phunyguy: insecure
<stercor> Is there a lower-level utility than GParted?
<phunyguy> leftyfb: how?
<leftyfb> stercor: lower level?
<leftyfb> phunyguy: automatic login is insecure
<stercor> Down on the bare metal.
<Inglorious`> zykotick9: it isnt
<Inglorious`> I checked
<leftyfb> stercor: there's no low-level partitioning anymore
<phunyguy> is it a home server, leftyb, thiefy?
<thiefy> i do like leftyfb 's idea of not running two X servers. i should boot to a shell right? and then have rc.local somehow start the x11vnc
<zykotick9> Inglorious`: is this xampp?
<Inglorious`> no
<leftyfb> thiefy: yes
<appel> im trying to do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599293 , but i cant find the Grub modules anywhere. aint the included in the download?
<Inglorious`> I installed ith from default repos
<stercor> GParted still reports 481.84 MiB on the 2GiB and 64GiB devices.
<thiefy> yes. home. not really a server. just a normal peppermint  install cept it doesn't have / need a monitor attached to it.
<Inglorious`> zykotick9
<leftyfb> stercor: delete the partitions. Or you have some limitation in your motherboard/BIOS
<Inglorious`> I have a standard shelkl script in /etc/init.d
<escott> stercor, is that not just the partitioned size? is it not showing empty space at the end? what does "sudo parted -l" show
<thiefy> leftyfb, how can i make this rc.local make x11vnc start automatically?
<phunyguy> thiefy: linux mint?
<Inglorious`> no symlink to upstart
<zykotick9> Inglorious`: perhaps it's still using inti.d and not upstart then
<thiefy> no, it's peppermint.  a mod of lubuntu
<Inglorious`> zykotick9: my guess to
<Inglorious`> too
<phunyguy> never heard of it, but probably borderline not-supported here.
<stercor> My main disc which is recognized is 600GiB on the netbook and 2TeB on the desktop.
<thiefy> it's quite close to lubuntu.
<leftyfb> thiefy: x11vnc will tie into LXDE .. there should/might be tutorials on it. I know there are tutorials for GDM
<phunyguy> however if you get help that is cool too
<stercor> s/disc/disk/
<phunyguy> thiefy: yes, but once new repos are added that arent maintained by *ubuntu, thats where it starts to lean towards being not supported.
<zykotick9> stercor: is this 2TB or 2GB?
<leftyfb> thiefy: the startup (after getting it to work with LXDM) will be: x11vnc -forever -usepw -noxdamage
<stercor> 2 terabytes.
<AcidRain2013> stercor: perhaps you have 2 partitions that are of different filetypes?
<thiefy> leftyfb, how do i impliment that last thing you just said there?   in rc.local.  (i've never messed with rc.local
<zykotick9> stercor: and i'll get it's attached by USB right?  i couldn't address all my 3TB drive until i attached it with SATA, through USB it was all wrong/messed up.  perhaps your having the same situation?
<leftyfb> thiefy: sudo echo "x11vnc -forever -usepw -noxdamage"|tee /etc/rc.local
<stercor> AcidRain2013: Plain vanilla 12.10 install.
<zykotick9> s/get/guess/
<leftyfb> thiefy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1868554    first result on google for "lxdm x11vnc"
<AcidRain2013> stercor: is this drive internal or external?
<bekks> leftyfb: that will not work. echo "..." | sudo tee ... would be correct.
<thiefy> leftyfb, i didn't know i was running lxdm. i thought it was xfce. (that's how 'smart' i am) hehe.
<stercor> AcidRain2013: Internal
<leftyfb> bekks: thank you for the correction
<AcidRain2013> so how are you attaching it to your notebook?
<AcidRain2013> netbook*
<leftyfb> bekks: doing a few things at once ... as usual
<stercor> I'm not.  The desktop unfortunately has no connection to the router.
<stercor> That will be fixed next week.
<thiefy> so i shouldn't paste taht line he put there bekks?
<AcidRain2013> ... you are gaining access from your netbook as ftp?
<bekks> thiefy: Yes, because it will not work as expected.
<thiefy> poop.
<stercor> We have three machines here: the netbook, the desktop, and the bricked computer.
<leftyfb> thiefy: echo "x11vnc -forever -usepw -noxdamage"|sudo tee /etc/rc.local
<AcidRain2013> bricked comp. lol.
<stercor> netbook and desktop work as advertised.
<leftyfb> the first one won't do anything
<leftyfb> thiefy: the first command won't do anything, the 2nd one that bekks corrected and I just posted will
<AcidRain2013> stercor: so what is the issue? you have a 2tb drive in your desktop, you gain access to it with the netbook using ftp?
<bekks> stercor: Did you mess up a firmware update? Why is it bricked?
<stercor> bekks: I've not done any firmware upgrades.
<phunyguy> leftyfb: also I found a filed bug for my power management issue.  1016576
<AcidRain2013> if the desktop has no connection to the router, then how do you know it is only showing 600gib>
<AcidRain2013> ?*
<leftyfb> phunyguy: I don't think it's a bug. I think it's a feature request
<thiefy> thank you leftyfb and bekks
<Ronalds_Mz> downloading 1 half life
<Ronalds_Mz> from steam
<Ronalds_Mz> just bought it
<phunyguy> possibly.
<AcidRain2013> stercor: still sounds like 2 different partitions. perhaps 1 with extx on the desktop linux comp, and ntfs for the windows netbook
<thiefy> leftyfb, so now, wouldn't i be able to make it boot to a shell instead of to a gui?
<stercor> Um...router connection is not related to disk capacity?
<AcidRain2013> stercor: even if your drive was going out, it shouldnt be read as having 2 different volume sizes
<AcidRain2013> router connection has nothing to do with disk capacity...
<AcidRain2013> there is a difference between memory, and disk space, and connectivity rly
<leftyfb> thiefy: you need to follow the link I posted to get x11vnc to work with LXDM
<stercor> AcidRain2013: I'm not making myself clear.  Two computers (netbook, desktop) work fine.  The third doesn't.
<AcidRain2013> stercor: so you are trying to fix the 3rd computer?
<stercor> Yes.
<AcidRain2013> :/
<AcidRain2013> is the hdd out? do you know how to test it?
<stercor> By installing Ubuntu.
<stercor> I'll look into a BIOS check.
<AcidRain2013> stercor: im sry i didnt have much time to try and help. but i have to head off to work.
<phunyguy> leftyfb: I called it a bug because that is what it is called in launchpad.
<AcidRain2013> afk
 * stercor is retired... :~~~
<stercor> ;-)
<leftyfb> phunyguy: it will be a feature request in the upstream gnome project page for the power settings app
<phunyguy> ok.
<Ntemis> how i setup /dev/md0 for hdd to sleep after some minutes?
<leftyfb> Ntemis: you don't
<leftyfb> Ntemis: md0 is a partition, not a drive
<bekks> leftyfb: Thats wrong.
<Ntemis> yes its raid0 partition with 4 drives
<bekks> leftyfb: /dev/md0 is a RAID _device_.
<leftyfb> sorry, not partition
<Ntemis> yes but they are costant on
<leftyfb> but it's not a drive
<bekks> leftyfb: It doesnt need to be one.
<Ntemis> i need them to go to sleep after 5 min of no usage
<bekks> Ntemis: You can configure the powermanagement for every drive that builds /dev/md0
<Ntemis> its a server
<Ntemis> know the command?
<bekks> Ntemis: You can use smartctl to do so.
<leftyfb> bekks: if he has md1, md2, md3 ,etc, those will all "sleep" as well
<Ntemis> i dont
<Ntemis> is only md0
<thiefy> leftyfb, i added the file to ~/.config/autostart/     and i have pasted in a terminal the line you said tehre with the echo.... | tee .... stuff.     am i on the right track?
<leftyfb> thiefy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1868554    first result on google for "lxdm x11vnc"
<leftyfb> thiefy: if you use autostart, then you don't need /etc/rc.local
<Ntemis> smartctl  isnt for getting samrt status?
<leftyfb> thiefy: also, the autostart file will need to be a .desktop file/format
<Ntemis> smart status
<thiefy> leftyfb, i made the autostart file as a .desktop file. it was quite basic.  so, i guess i should get rid of that rc.local line i did eh?
<leftyfb> thiefy: yeah .. but for any of this to work, you still need to tie it into LXDM, unless you have your machine auto-login
<bekks> Ntemis: Well, look at the options provided for smartctl.
<Ntemis> ok
<Ntemis> thanks
<kickingvegas> hi folks - anybody know of a network MIDI driver for ubuntu that works like the one on the Mac?
<leftyfb> kickingvegas: I'm not sure but this might be a good place to start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/What%20is%20JACK
<Korejora> I created a problem by meddling in affairs beyond my comprehension... :c ... My wireless is freezing Ubuntu whenever it connects to a network. I suspect I installed the wrong driver, but I installed it with some commandline instructions I found in a support thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2071830 and I don't understand enough of what I did to uninstall the driver (or to know whether it's even the problem). What do ?
<genadi> guys, where do I get support for 13.04?
<genadi> I got a problem with installing samba server
<zastern> Every time I try to change network settings by editing /etc/network/interfaces and then restarting networking i get - Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces - What is the proper way to reload network settings then?
<Ntemis> bekks: found hdparm
<genadi> I've got this when trying to install samba under 13.04: http://codepad.org/5iwqmjpF
<bekks> !+1|genadi
<OerHeks> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<compdoc> genadi, #ubuntu+1
<genadi> thank companion
<genadi> compdoc,
<SlicedSun> ANY SWEDISH PEOPLE HER?
<herent> hello - I'm wondering if there's anyone around that knows about customizing keyboard and mouse buttons?
<escott> !ops | dirtypillows ShameSpiral nickspam
<ubottu> dirtypillows ShameSpiral nickspam: ops is Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<jmfurlott> Anybody running Ubuntu on the last Macbook air?  Wondering how it is working as I couldn't get it working a few months ago
<Myrtti> escott: eh?
<SlicedSun> SWEDEN???????????????
<escott> Myrtti, once every hour or so he does that (more annoyed by the offensive nature of the nicknames themselves than the spam)
<Ntemis> what does this mean? drive state is:  active/idle
<Ntemis> with sudo hdparm -C /dev/sdx
<joshneedshelp> Hello?
<Ntemis> is active OR idle
<escott> Ntemis, the drive is active and idle. what else would it mean
<Ntemis> lol
<k1l> !se | SlicedSun
<ubottu> SlicedSun: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<Ntemis> is power down?
<Ntemis> i need it to power down when not in use
<escott> Ntemis, active vs powered down, idle vs reading/writing at that moment
<joshneedshelp> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu on a laptop and I am having some problems, could some one help me?
<Ntemis> escott: oh thanks
<Ntemis> clear
<joshneedshelp> Anyone?
<bekks> joshneedshelp: Not without you actually telling us about the details of your installation problems.
<yeats> joshneedshelp: just describe your problem - maybe someone can help
<joshneedshelp> Am I in the correct channel? I require help.
<k1l> !ask | joshneedshelp
<ubottu> joshneedshelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<joshneedshelp> ah thanks
<joshneedshelp> !ask So I am in the process of installing Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop onto my brand new Dell laptop. It was previously running windows 8 just fine. I have been trying to install Ubuntu via usb and I have used all manner of programs to do it such as live linux and others that the ubuntu website prescribed. It worked fine when using the usb the first time but it encountered an error when it was installing so I simply turned the machine
<ubottu> joshneedshelp: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joshneedshelp> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<joshneedshelp> acknowlege that it can boot from a usb
<thiefy> phunyguy, you followed what i was up to, could you help with this ---> this guide says this:   at the command prompt, type in: sudo nano /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf   except i do not have that file. could it in a diff spot or named soemthing else?
<Ntemis> escott: putting this command in hdpam.conf will work?
<Ntemis> this: /dev/sda {spindown_time = 60  # 5 min}
<Ntemis> and repeat for all 4 hdds
<Myrtti> joshneedshelp: you got cut off at "I simply turned the machin" - IRC has a length limit to one message.
<TheLordOfTime> joshneedshelp, don't prepend '!ask' to anything, you can just ask without it (there's no bot regulation here for that).  as well, you got cut off, as Myrtti said.
<TheLordOfTime> since there's a message length limit
<joshneedshelp> I amI simply turned the machine off and retryed. Now after numerous retries with 2 usb sticks and many different programs the machine doesnt acknowlege that it can start up from any of them
<escott> Ntemis, it should
<joshneedshelp> It shows that they are connected it but nothing happens when i boot from them
<VLanX> Hello guys, i would make grub invisible on my system since i only have ubuntu 12.10 now, could anyone help me out?
<TheLordOfTime> joshneedshelp, what was the error you ran into?
<nibbler__> joshneedshelp: so before you could boot from the usb sticks, now you can't? did your recreate them like you did in the first place?
<joshneedshelp> I was able to boot once and then it refused to afterwards.
<joshneedshelp> There isnt a particular error message
<joshneedshelp> Would you like me to type what it says?
<TheLordOfTime> joshneedshelp, it would give you an error message during installation, or ask to report it as a bug if its a crash
<escott> Ntemis, the comment character usually goes to the end of the line
<escott> Ntemis, so the } should probably be inside it
<joshneedshelp> The first time it did give me an error message and I, very stupidly disregarded it and tryed to do it again. Now I dont even get to the installation screen.
<Korejora> Is it feasible to install a network adapter that only has drivers for Windows?
<TheLordOfTime> joshneedshelp, my suggestion is to use another system to recreate the LiveUSB again.  and then try again.
<joshneedshelp> Another system?
<TheLordOfTime> joshneedshelp, but this time, don't  disregard the installation error messgaes :P
<TheLordOfTime> joshneedshelp, or whatever system you can.
<joshneedshelp> Im am quite a beginner, I just want to learn!
<phunyguy> thiefy: sorry, not really a lxde user
<TheLordOfTime> joshneedshelp, by "another system" i meant a system that works :P
<phunyguy> and I dont have an LXDE install currently
<Ntemis> escott: dev/sdd {spindown_time = 60}  # 5 min <-like this?
<thiefy> it's ok, phunyguy thanks anyway.
<juan`>  /leave
<TheLordOfTime> joshneedshelp, how did you get the USB for installation in the first place?  did you download the ISO and use unetbootin or something to write it to the USB?
<escott> Ntemis, probably
<joshneedshelp> I dowloaded the ISO off of ubuntu.com and then used live linux to write the usb
<joshneedshelp> When using live linux it ways it doesnt recognize it and it says it uses the parameters for 12.10
<joshneedshelp> which I am not installin, im installing 12.04
<Pelo> afternoon folks , I'm trying to get a few programs to stast on boot but I'm having difficulties because they requires -options,   I tried plain I tried with "" but no go , recommendations ?
<appel> ive installed Linux by windows installer, but shouldent i get a boot option when starting the comp? they are at different hardrives
<Pelo> appel,  you go straight into windows ?
<appel> yea
<VLanX> Hello guys, i would make grub invisible on my system since i only have ubuntu 12.10 now, could anyone help me out?
<Pelo> appel,  try this,  when first booting, after the bios screen and before windows start to launch,  hit  the esc key , that usualy gets you in grub boot menu, from there you can boot ubuntu and then you can change the grub settings for  a menu each time and a delay
<Pelo> appel,  I don'T knwo how to make those changes however you'll have to look them up on google
<joshneedshelp> TheLordOfTime, the message I get is "internal hard disk drive not found to resolve this issue try to reset the drive. no bootable devices--strike f1 to try to reboot, f2 enter setup menu, f5 enter psa"
<Pelo> need to reboot
<appel> escape did not work :/
<joshneedshelp> appel it could be f12 or f2
<appel> ill try
<appel> rebootin it atm.
<appel> what menu am I looking for?
<appel> boot menu?
<joshneedshelp> Yeah
<appel> ye, f12, says windows boot manager
<appel> nothing else
<joshneedshelp> Thats it
<joshneedshelp> i think
<Pelo> appel,   try  F8 on boot to select the boot drive then
<appel> ive gotten to the boot menu Pelo , says windows boot manager, nothing else
<thiefy> how come in some config files there are lines commented out with a #  and some with a ;   (is it that the ;  ones are ones that you should change or something?)
<Pelo> appel, ubuntn and windows are on different drives ?
<appel> yea
<Pelo> physical drives that is ?
<appel> yup
<Pelo> have you tried with F8 &
<Pelo> ?
<escott> thiefy, depends on the program. i think ";" is common in lisp languages, "#" in shell
<thiefy> escott, i see this in smbd.conf....
<appel> Pelo: ,not f8, f12 brought up my boot menu, ill try f8 aswell. sec
<Tesla_> anyone online ? xD
<joshneedshelp> yes
<thiefy> escott, but the point is, they are both ways of commenting out lines right?
<jrib> thiefy: in samba?  Yes, both are comments and there's a convention as to which one is used for informational comments vs. commented configuration options that you can use by uncommenting
<Pelo> appel, in the bios, change your boot drive to the ubuntu drive and see what happens with the esc key
<Tesla_> any linux geek here :D ?
<thiefy> ok, jrib that makes sense. (i see it in /etc/samba/smb.conf ) is where i meant i saw it a lot.
<Tesla_> i need some tips
<Pelo> Tesla_, just ask your quesitons and we'll try to answer
<thiefy> Tesla_, bet on black.
<Korejora> Sooo... I take it wireless is a huge ordeal in Ubuntu.
<skorv> hey guyz... maybe you can help me
<Tesla_> cuz I am new user, i used linux before, but now i want to use forever :D
<Pelo> !ask | Tesla_ skorv
<ubottu> Tesla_ skorv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tesla_> Im also intersted in hacking network , wifi :D
<appel> Pelo:  nothing :/
<skorv> i'm setting up a ubuntu 12.04 using the alternative iso so i can use full disk encryption right from the start
<Pelo> appel,  can you boot into ubuntu at all ?
<skorv> is it possible to set it to use a key instead of a  passphrase ?
<appel> nope, cant find it anywhere
<Zahid> guys what is the best quality screen recording software for ubuntu
<Zahid> I need some tips
<Tesla_> Anyone knows good sites where i can learn more things ? :D
<Pelo> appel, my suggestion, for what it's worth is this,  install ubuntu from a live cd. from scratch,  on the last step of the install it should ask you to check the install param. among which where the bootloader goes,  if you let your windows drive as the boot drive the bootloader (grub) should be on hd0
<causasui> there was a page about how to rescue a locked X session. anyone remember ?
<causasui> i just want to reload xfce without killing running apps
<Pelo> Tesla_, google.com
<Tesla_> xD
<appel> the problem Pelo  is that i cant get a live cd to boot, as i have a Uefi z2760 intel atom board. :/
<Tesla_> Hmmm, someone have problem with bootloader ?
<appel> the only thing ive gotten to boot is grubloader 1.99
<joshneedshelp> So can anyone else help me with my problem?
<Pelo> skorv, where do you want this ? for login ? you can do an automated login look in the settings
<joshneedshelp> I had typed it all above
<Pelo> appel, isn'T that a 386 board ?
<escott> thiefy, depending on the language. ";" is not a comment in bash shell
<Pelo> appel, what architecture of ubuntu are you trying to run ?  there are only  amd64, 386 and powerpc as far as I know,  if your board can'T run any of those then installing it through windows won'T change anything
<skorv> Pelo: nop... its for a dualboot laptop that i use for work... simply want my data safe...
<appel> clover field , might be yea. its running a 32bit Win8 right now
<samir_> i have a problem in ubuntu
<appel> ive tried the desktop 32bit for now
<skorv> Pelo: windows 8 is running bitlocker with key on usb... just wanted to do a similar thing for my linux install
<Pelo> skorv, you can always try with a one carracter passoword
<Pelo> skorv, that's out of my range
<skorv> can i add a key after the instalation is done?
<sayd> im using a cloud image of quantal, and i can't seem to ssh out from it. is this normal? via vagrant
<sayd> seems that network is unreachable. i am using bridged mode
<joshneedshelp> Would a 32 bit ubuntu install work on a 64 bit system?
<appel> Pelo: I feel like ive tried it all :<
<zykotick9> joshneedshelp: yes.
<joshneedshelp> Thanks zykotick
<Pelo> have you tried just booting from the hdd ubuntu is installed on ?
<appel> yea
<ubuntunoob> Helo im trying to dinstall jhbuilder but when i do jhbuild checksanity it gives me this: instal prefix (opt/gnome) can not be created. what should i do?
<anunnaki> hi. anyone from south africa in here? trying to hunt down an old friend who helped me learn linux with using ubuntu.. he hung out in here
<Pelo> appel,  and I'M assuming there isn'T an icon inside windows to launch ubuntu ?
<appel> hmm, not that ive found. checked the disk, theres the icon and an uninstall exe
<ubuntunoob> Hello im trying to dinstall jhbuilder but when i do jhbuild checksanity it gives me this: instal prefix (opt/gnome) can not be created. what should i do?
<Pelo> appel,  i'M out of Ideas, maybe one of the others
<anunnaki> ubuntunoob, no need to repost... we see your emssage
<Pelo> brb , rebooting
<anunnaki> i know its like finding a need in a haystack but worth a shot. looking for this guy who lives in S. Africa and has his own server/network business. i forgot his name.
<darkhelmet46> can anyone give me a hand with ubuntu-webapps?
<Cyber_Akuma> Do these ALSA sound drivers come preinstalled with Linux Mint? Or there any other alternate drivers I can use to see if I can get my soundcard to work?
<myersg> I need help with my kernel
<myersg> I installed 3.0.0 and need to boot into it
<myersg> but when I hold the shift key when boot, it goes to the options menu for grub, but doesn't let me do anything
<myersg> so I need to change the preference to boot into it from file on ubuntu
<erle-> where does firefox store cached files in current version?
<joshneedshelp> Akuma perhaps you should take your question to the Mint IRC channel
<danktamagachi> hi, i installed kubuntu on top of my ubuntu install and now my defaults are all messed up. how do I go back to no KDE framework?
<danktamagachi> get rid of default okular, etc
<TuxBlackEdo> can someone help me with this error: "subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status status 245" http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ULY5nuPV I have been googling for hours now, a lot of solutions that worked for others but didn't work for me (including apt-get clean/reinstall/purge/dist-upgrade/ etc)
<TuxBlackEdo> I really don't want to do a clean reinstall
<ClientAlive> I'm having a problem with oracle 11g on ubuntu. I run 12.04 desktop and the insall seems to have gone successfully (though it was a beast to install). Now, when I do "dbstart $ORACLE_HOME" Iget a command not found error. Any idea what I can do to fix this?
<invisime> I'm having trouble getting any sound in zsnes when xbmc is running on my ubuntu 12.10 minimal installation. what do?
<invisime> ClientAlive: what happens if you run `which dbstart`?
<ubuntunoob> Hello im trying to install jhbuilder but when i do jhbuild checksanity it gives me this: instal prefix (opt/gnome) can not be created. what should i do?
<ClientAlive> invisime: running which dbstart just gets me a new command line (nothing printed to the screen)
<invisime> ClientAlive: that means you don't have dbstart installed anywhere on your computer that linux knows about. how did you install 11g?
<darkhelmet46> has anyone had any success getting Unity Web Apps to work with Chrome?
<ClientAlive> invisime: like this -> http://www.makina-corpus.org/blog/howto-install-oracle-11g-ubuntu-linux-1204-precise-pangolin-64bits
<invisime> ClientAlive: what happens if you do `echo $ORACLE_HOME`?
<SonikkuAmerica> Is the flashplugin-installer broken?
<ClientAlive> invisime: except I couldn't find the advanced install and when I had the opportunity I selected "desktop install" in the installer and proceeded that way. I kept the default paths (which were slightly different than on that web page) but was very careful to take that into account as I completed the install.
<ClientAlive> invisime: /opt/oracle/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/dbhome_1
<SonikkuAmerica> It seems to be. Ubuntu yells at me because flashplugin-installer wants additional downloads, then I authenticate and the download fails silently.
<bekks> ClientAlive: That path does not follow the OFA.
<TuxBlackEdo> does gnome have a support channel?
<ClientAlive> invisime: what is OFA?
<invisime> ClientAlive: is dbstart in /opt/oracle/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/bin?
<bekks> ClientAlive: OFA is the Oracle File Architecture, which should be followed. And dbstart/dbshut is to be found in $ORACLE_HOME/bin/
<SonikkuAmerica> TuxBlackEdo: An unofficial one: #gnome
<bekks> ClientAlive: And dbstart does not necessarilly display anything on the screen.
<ClientAlive> invisime: ls -al /opt/oracle/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/bin   <- gives -> ls: cannot access /opt/oracle/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/bin: No such file or directory
<bekks> ClientAlive: Then you dont have Oracle installed :)
<ClientAlive> I don't under4stand. Please let me post a screenshot of what I saw after the install completed
<ClientAlive> one moment
<bekks> ClientAlive: And btw, from the point of Oracle: Ubuntu is not a supported host OS.
<bekks> So far, so good. gn8. :)
<ClientAlive> bekks: yes, I understand. I see people succeeding with it though. So I thought I'd give it a try.
<emdik> what is the status of open source broadcom wifi drivers in ubuntu 12.10?
<bekks> ClientAlive: For a production system, it is pointless. It isnt supported, and basically you are on your own in case of dire need of Oracle support.
<emdik> I am debugging some network issues which might be stemming from a wifi driver problem
<invisime> is there some way to tell whether a particular process is using pulse or just alsa for its audio?
<darkhelmet46> has anyone had any success getting Unity Web Apps to work with Chromium?
<Skynetik> xaiy
<invisime> I think xbmc is stealing the ability for audio away from everything else on my system.
<Skynetik> k2 rulit
<emdik> invisime: you can check pavucontrol to get a list of processes using pulseaudio
<Skynetik> xeros rulit
<invisime> emdik: I don't have a desktop installed. I'm on ubuntu 12.10 minimal with just ssh and xbmc installed.
<invisime> hence suspecting that xbmc is grabbing alsa raw.
<kostkon> invisime, fuser -v /dev/snd/*
<Skynetik> skynet onlyne 246085
<ClientAlive> There is this which I thougt indicated a succefull install: http://i.imgur.com/C49Aiez.jpg  <- perhaps I screwed something up on the command line along the way
<Skynetik> y
<invisime> kostkon: it says the user is the xbmc use and xbmc.bin is listed as the command.
<kostkon> invisime, is xbmc supposed to have pulseuadio?
<invisime> kostkon: I'd like it to run through pulse audio, yes.
<emdik> invisime: I don't know what are the dependencies of xmbc but you might have X installed, so pavucontrol might available; you can also try pacmd, which is a command-line utility
<invisime> kostkon: because I'm going to use it to launch other apps which will need audio.
<ClientAlive> invisime: emdik: does that not indicate it is installed? or no?
<kostkon> invisime, then that process is blocking pulseaudio from accessing your sound card. pulseaudio needs to have exclusive access to your hardware to work
<invisime> kostkon: is there any reasonable way to set that up short of reinstalling the whole shebang? :-/
<invisime> emdik: pacmd says "No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon." which seems to support what kostkon's saying is happening.
<kostkon> invisime, no idea. i dont know the internals of xbmc.
<invisime> kostkon: I think it's just starting via an init.d script.
<invisime> kostkon: so maybe an initialization ordering problem of some sort?
<emdik> ClientAlive: invisime: I checked that xbmc has x11-utils as a dependency so X should be installed
<invisime> ClientAlive: I've never installed oracle on linux, so I really have no idea what it's supposed to look like.
<invisime> emdik: right, but there's no window manager installed. no desktop.
<kostkon> invisime, i think xbmc tries to be all in one solution, including being the sound server for your system?
<kostkon> an*
<ClientAlive> emdik: as in x window s;ystem?
<invisime> kostkon: I'll look into configuring it to sit on top of pulseaudio.
<emdik> ClientAlive: yes
<kostkon> invisime, or maybe the opposite :P
<ClientAlive> emdik: how can I check that?
<ClientAlive> I thought I use that
<emdik> my question: how can I use the brcmsmac driver on  my laptop?
<invisime> kostkon: apparently there's a compile flag that makes xbmc ignore pulseaudio. the version I've got must've had that set. :-/
<ClientAlive> emdik: man xorg brings up a man page
<kostkon> invisime, haven't you install it from the ppa?
<emdik> ClientAlive: the simplest check: try a 'startx' command and see what happens (altough I am not familiar with startx, I use the default Ubuntu login)
<invisime> kostkon: no, I used a "configure everything!" script. it's actually led to a very stream-lined experience except for these audio problems when I try to launch zsnes via xbmc. here's the post about it: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=141369
<gene__> my lappy is demanding an ipv6 connection where there are none, how to fix please?
<kostkon> invisime, oh right
<gene__> running 10.04.4 LTS\
<emdik> gene__: could you please elaborate?
<kostkon> invisime, zsnes uses the libao lib for its audio
<ClientAlive> emdik: I get "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."  <-  so it exists I guess
<invisime> kostkon: I can get zsnes to play with sound just fine by using alsa, actually. ...provided I kill xbmc.bin first. XD
<kostkon> invisime, :/
<invisime> kostkon: exactly.
<redheat> hi everyone, hope you all doing great...
<redheat> I gotta a question, it's a little bit tricky, hope anyone can just tell me what to do?
<emdik> ClientAlive: oh, then it needs a sudo, I guess, so you have X
<kostkon> invisime, there is snes9x, although yeah i know it's not as fast as zsnes
<invisime> kostkon: still won't work with sound if xbmc has the handle.
<ClientAlive> emdik: is it possible the stardb command is located somewhere I wouldn't expect and I can just link to it from /etc/init.d and be ok?
<redheat> I already have Ubuntu, 12.10 installed and running smooth as silk, and it's 64 bit edition, and doing great from an external hard drive that is attached 24/7 to my HP touchsmart laptop..
<ClientAlive> emdik: I mean if I can find it
<invisime> kostkon: I'm looking at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145052/xbmc-passthrough-audio-and-pulse does it look like I'm on the right track?
<invisime> redheat: don't ask to ask. just ask. :-)
<gene__> My wireless stopped working, reason unk, but plugging in eth0 fails, it only tries for an ipv6 connection, and fails
<kostkon> invisime, oh yeah, i can see you have the option to select pulseaudio as the output device. have you tried it?
<gene__> this is even with all static commands in /etc/network/interfaces
<redheat> now here's the catch, I want to install windows 7 professional, which I have it in ISO formal on my other external harddrive I want to install on my INternal harddrive, which is a brand new one..that I just bought? can linux help me with that.
<redheat> invisime..roger that buddy..
<emdik> ClientAlive: sorry, my knowledge of xbmc is zero, I only had an educated guess about X
<redheat> MY question is how can install windows 7, in an ISO format from the same external harddrive, which has ubuntu on it, to my internal harddrive attached to my laptop..
<gene__> Now its plugged straight into a 192.168.xx.xx hub but won't connect, statis or dhcp
<redheat> this process is like a breeze under windows OS, but I haven't tried it under Linux
<invisime> kostkon: my interface doesn't look exactly like that. I'm going to turn off the custom skin I have installed first. XD
<kostkon> invisime, :P
<SonikkuAmerica> gene__: Must hate Cisco routers... e.e
<invisime> kostkon: in my defense, aeon nox is really, ridiculously good-looking.
<kostkon> invisime, i'm sure :P
<SonikkuAmerica> gene__: Did you reset the router? (Might be a stupid ? but I gotta start somewhere)
<redheat> OK let me simplify it like this? and let me put it in the form of question?
<redheat> can I make my external harddrive which has Linux installed on it into a live CD?
<invisime> kostkon: ok, I've set it to use the default now instead of the usb sound card I'm using (which it was apparently using directly). but it's only letting me pick from two passthroughs: the USB sound card and the internal one.
<redheat> I mean I already have ubuntu installed and everything ,but can I make it run like a live cd..
<invisime> redheat: are you just trying to boot from your external hard drive?
<kostkon> invisime, is there an option to select pulse?
<redheat> no, invisime, I
<darkhelmet46> redheat, just go to your BIOS and edit your boot device order?
<redheat> sorry, typo..just hold on guys, some of my keys are stuck..
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Are you saying you want to run it off your HDD to install it somewhere else?
<redheat> again..I'm already booting from external harddrive, and I have Ubuntu installed on it..
<gene__> No, router is dd-wrt
<redheat> Yes sir, SonikkuAmerica..
<redheat> that's right pal..
<invisime> kostkon: no, pulse isn't on the list. I've got USB, S/PDIF; USB, Analog; On-board, S/PIDF; On-board, [name of chip]; and Default (USB, Analog)
<redheat> I have the Windows ISO on the same external drive as Ubuntu, and I want to install it from that external harddrive unto my internal haddrive..
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: I've never heard of anyone trying it...
<kostkon> invisime, :/
<sayd> can i take a vmdk and write it to a firewire drive to use for booting in osx?
<darkhelmet46> redheat, just create a bootable flash drive with the Windows ISO?
<kostkon> invisime, is that for the passthrough or the output device?
<invisime> kostkon: there's also a "passthrough device", but that's just the S/PDIF on each chip...
<redheat> If this external harddrive, was running windows, not ubuntu, this process would have been much easier..I know that for a fact because I tried it before, but this is the first time I do it under linux..no pun intended
<invisime> kostkon: that first list was output device.
<redheat> darkhelmet46, I don't have a flash drive at the moment, and I need to get that new internal harddrive up and running..
<kostkon> invisime, and you have installed pulse and you have rebooted since then
<nichos> hi all, i'm trying to get ampache setup with coherene, I'm following this guide: http://coherence.beebits.net/wiki/Ampache can anyone tell me where the CONFIG file is in the examples section?
<kostkon> invisime, and ps -A | grep pulse lists pulse as running
<redheat> this is one of those emergencies where you have to have to come up with an ansewr to a problem like this..
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Do you mean something like this: http://www.pcworld.com/article/165159/Install_Windows_7_From_an_External_Hard_Drive.html
<invisime> kostkon: output has been set to USB, S/PIDF and passthrough has been set to the on-board S/PIDF.
<invisime> kostkon: I did install and reboot, but pulse isn't running. presumably because xbmc steals the handle first.
<kostkon> invisime, y
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Except from Ubuntu instead of Windows, of course...
<kostkon> hmm
<redheat> Right on the money SonikkuAmerica, only this time do it from LInux
<redheat> exactly..
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: It should be.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: What flavor of Ubuntu are you using, Unity or something else?
<redheat> I mean the instructions all over the internet, assume you do it from windows to another windows
<redheat> Unity,..
<malph0s^> I have a question regarding package management, recently a update installed linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic but it hangs on boot due to AMD driver incompatabilities, I would like to remove that package but it depends on package linux-image-generic. Is there a way to downgrade a package without removing the meta package?
<kostkon> invisime, but youve said already that you need to recompile it and set a flag
<invisime> kostkon: possibly. hopefully not? I didn't compile it myself, so I don't know what flags are on there.
<kostkon> invisime, :/
<invisime> kostkon: I suppose I could go look through the guy's script. but it was... well, let's just say his bash scripting skills are probably an order of magnitude better than mine.
<kostkon> invisime, your only problem currently is with zsnes?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: I'm not too sure what's out there for an ISO extractor (Brasero, maybe, but I only thought it worked with burning ISOs to disc), but you may need to search for an ISO extractor that will set your hard drive to boot.
<redheat> invisime, darkhelmet46, and SonikkuAmerica, I'm doing this because my laptop doesn't have a harddrive,...
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: You mean an optical drive, right?
<redheat> yeah
<redheat> sorry, I meant optical drive :)..
<redheat> damn..lol
<invisime> SonikkuAmerica: you could try using unetbootin to create a windows install usb stick, maybe.
<emdik> how can I change from the proprietary to the open source broadcom wifi driver in ubuntu 12.10?
<redheat> invisime, I don't have the usb stick...
<invisime> err, redheat rather. use unetbootin, maybe?
<somsip> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<redheat> no problem buddy..,
<invisime> redheat: ah. there's your problem right there. buy a usb stick. :-P
<redheat> lol...
<redheat> I would if I had the time...
<redheat> right on the spot installation..and I"m cornered like a mouse..
<darkhelmet46> If you had time?  Dude, just go to Amazon.com
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Actually, I did find a way to do it. I assume your disc is at least Windows 7, right?
<SonikkuAmerica> *your ISOP
<SonikkuAmerica> *ISO
<redheat> yeah, Windows 7 64 bit, DVD edition..
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Good. Open up a terminal and [ sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ].
<invisime> kostkon: here's the script I used, btw: https://github.com/Bram77/xbmc-ubuntu-minimal/raw/master/12.10/prepare_install_2_6.sh
<redheat> I already got it installed..
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: For any cmd-line stuff I type you won't need the brackets. Those are just to delineate between cmd-line stuff and -- OK, good.
<redheat> the ntfs reading tool right
<redheat> yeah..I got it just keep typing..don't mind me..I'm following you
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Now, [ sudo apt-get install gparted gettext make gcc ]
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: And take a mintue to relax while I get a drink.
<redheat> I already got gparted installed, or is this something else
<redheat> take your time
<redheat> I already got GCC
<redheat> my Ubuntu is up and dandy...lol
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Nope, just those packages thus far.
<redheat> roger that..everything is set to go
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Next step: make sure you have everything important off your external HDD, 'cuz we gotta wipe it.
<anunnaki> anyone in here from S. Africa?
<cordyceps> anybody know how to boot freebsd from grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/1674268/
<phunyguy> is there any server monitoring app that is comparable to the Quest monitoring software? I would like to be able to use it for monitoring of a Ubuntu server
<redheat> you mean the one I"m installing to, not the one I'm installing from? right?
<cordyceps> meant to say /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<cordyceps> does not work
<redheat> you mean the one I"m installing to, not the one I'm installing from? right? <SonikkuAmerica>
<Reggin> I have a bunch of IMA files and I want to rename them to IMG. How do I quickly rename all of them in the terminal?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Right, the one you're using to boot Windows from.
<redheat> ok..
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Now open GParted...
<redheat> for a second there I thought you were asking me to wipe my Ubuntu drive clean out..
<redheat> roger that
<redheat> open
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: ...select the HDD you're going to use,...
<redheat> selected
<redheat> it's all clean and it's got a single partition on it..
<invisime> ok, kostkon. I've got a crazy idea. I have two sound cards on this machine. only one of them has any output jacks on it (the usb one). can I setup xbmc to only grab a hold of the internal one and then setup pulse/alsa to pipe anything from that one to the USB one, and also set them up so that they send anything to the USB one also still to the USB one? I'm not sure what the technical terms for any of this is, but that seems 
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Check the device name. /dev/sdXX
<redheat> it's dev/sda
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: It should be formatted as NTFS.
<kostkon> invisime, seems too complicated to me
<redheat> it is
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica roger that
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Open a new terminal (or the same one if it has a $ prompt)
<redheat> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: and [ mkdir w7
<SonikkuAmerica> ]
<redheat> ok
<redheat> roger that..
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica roger that
<SonikkuAmerica> Next, type [ mount $ISOPATH w7 ], where $ISOPATH is the path to your ISO.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: ^ and if you don't know what the path is, say "Help!"
<redheat> roger that..
<jdukiet> I am running a wubi install of ubuntu 12.0.4 LTS and would like to import my music from my windows user account to rythmbox. Somehow I was able to access it with a prior search, but have not been able to reproduce it. LOL
<roothorick> what do I install to get meaningful backtraces in Xorg.0.log?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: So... the next thing to do is as follows:
<redheat> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Quit GParted (if you haven't already)
<redheat> ok
<redheat> done
<redheat> <SonikkuAmerica> ok
<Korejora> I can't get my wireless card to work. It doesn't have Linux drivers, so I tried installing the Windows drivers with ndiswrapper. They seem to be installed, but I get an error "couldn't load driver" for them before Ubuntu even starts. Does that mean they're just not compatible?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Now, back in the terminal, type [ cp -r w7/* /media/$HASH ], where $HASH is the hexadecimal that appears for your HDD. (Say "HELP" if you need help locating it).
<histo1> Korejora: What chipset does your network card use?
<invisime> kostkon: pulse isn't starting because it's waiting for me to init a desktop through x11. but since I'm not doing that, it doesn't run.
<nooob> hi guys..... i installed Ubuntu One and forgot passwrd to my keyring... deleting .local/share/keyrings doesn't work, so doesn't reinstalling UO.... help please!
<kostkon> invisime, hmm interesting
<redheat> sonikkuAmerica, you still with me?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: I'm right here. Problem?
<redheat> oh, sorry I missed the first couple of lines..sorry
<Korejora> @histo1 - I think Ralink? I don't know how to tell.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Do you need me to repeat my last stmt?
<redheat> sorry..
<danktamagachi> does anybody know what the following line does in .gtkrc-2.0
<danktamagachi> include "/usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0/gtkr
<histo> Korejora: lspci    will show you
<danktamagachi> include "/usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"
<histo> Korejora: unless it's a usb dongle
<ecips> Hi folks - I'm having problems playing back media files today for some reason. Something goes wrong and I lose audio, and files stall and wont play. I am running raring. Is anyone aware of anything that is broken?
<SonikkuAmerica> danktamagachi: Are you using Kubuntu?
<invisime> kostkon: ok, I've put /usr/bin/start-pulseaudio-x11 in an .xinitrc. I think that'll start it up right before xbmc starts.
<SonikkuAmerica> ecips: Ask that in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<histo> !raring | ecips
<ubottu> ecips: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<redheat> no just the part where I get to use the Hash for my HDD how do I located it..you said I should type help..you mean here in xchat terminal in my CL terminal?
<Skynetik> Скайнет — вымышленный случай спонтанного перехода Слабого искусственного интеллекта в сильный с обретением свободы воли. Скайнет также наделён креативными способностями и создаёт машину времени, новый тип искусс
<Skynetik> твенного интеллекта T-1000 и киборгов T-700 и T-800. По всей видимости, Скайнет сможет пройти основательный тест Тьюринга[1].
<Skynetik> В эпизоде фильма «Терминатор: Да придёт спаситель», в момент обмена информацией и системной синхронизации между Маркусом и Скайнет одна из газетных статей в базе данных Скайнет указывает на возможную более тесную
<Skynetik> связь между доктором Сереной Коган и Скайнет. Заголовок статьи говорит о кончине Серены от ракового заболевания и передаче своего мозга проекту Скайнет. Лицо Серены, используемое Скайнет, отличается от лица Серены,
<kostkon> invisime, nice
<FloodBot1> Skynetik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SonikkuAmerica> It's a Skynet!
<histo> lol
<redheat> wait I will call the Governator...
 * histo Where's john conner
<redheat> lol..
<redheat> good histo..
<Korejora> @histo:  03:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. Device 5392
<redheat> good one
<redheat> wow..they still use Ralink in Skynet...Dawm...
<ecips> #ubuntu+1 is as dead as a doornail
<invisime> here's a translation of what it said in case anyone's curious: http://pastebin.com/NkgUBS6g
<invisime> kostkon: damn. that didn't work.
<redheat> HELP
<kostkon> invisime, :/
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Finding the hash:
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Open Nautilus (the file manager) for me.
<invisime> nor does just calling start-pulseaudio-x11 work from ssh while xbmc is running.
<redheat> ok
<redheat> opened
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Now, on the left should be a list of devices, notated "XXX GB Filesystem"
<redheat>  SonikkuAmerica opened
<histo> Korejora: Are you sure that adapter doesn't work with linux?
<redheat> yeah, the internal harddrive is labelled 320 GB volume
<danktamagachi> SonikkuAmerica: not using Kubuntu now but it is installed... it creates a unmber of warnings when various apps are opened within GNOME, so I deleted it. Just wondering what exactly, it does.
<redheat> yeah, the internal harddrive is labelled 320 GB volume SonikkuAmerica
<Korejora> @histo: I don't know. I tried installing a Linux driver (for a different device) and I got it to work temporarily, but then it started freezing whenever it would connect to a network, so I uninstalled it.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Open it.
<ecips> hmmm, so #ubuntu+1 is completely dead - where else can I go for help??
<Korejora> @histo: There doesn't seem to be a Linux driver for this specific device.
<SonikkuAmerica> ecips: I just answered you in there.
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, I did  a right click on it, properties and I got this name 6B402F546AADF14F
<redheat> could that be it?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: That is the $HASH.
<histo> Korejora: it should be the 5390 series. I beleive if it dosn't work out of the box. It should pull the driver from additional drivers dialog.  Let me do some digging.
<histo> Korejora: What version of ubuntu are you running
<Korejora> @histo: 12.10
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, it gave me "cannot stat w7 : no such command or directory..
<redheat> what went wrong that how I wrote it: cp -r w7/* /media/$HASH
<redheat> what went wrong that how I wrote it: cp -r w7/* /media/6B402F546AADF14F
<redheat> sorry..
<histo> Korejora: Did you check additional drivers?
<redheat> HELP
<emdik> hello
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: No prob... let me check...
<Korejora> @histo: What do you mean by additional drivers? Nothing shows up when I search that.
<redheat> take your time..
<histo> jokey-gtk
<histo> Korejora: ^^^
<elky> redheat, when you do "ls" does "w7" show up?
<redheat> ok yes elky it does
<redheat> thanks for joining taking the load off SonikkuAmerica shoulders, I've been bugging him with my question all day long..:)
<Korejora> @histo: jockey-gtk not installed. jockey-kde worked, for some reason, but it only has drivers for my video card.
<elky> redheat, have you moved directory since you tried the command?
<redheat> nope...
<histo> Korejora: http://www.mediatek.com/_en/07_downloads/01-1_windowsDetail.php?sn=5001  Is the website with drivers for your card
<redheat> it's there since it was created elky
<histo> Korejora: I thought that chipset worked out of the box but aparently not
<redheat> can I ask a question, how about if I moved using the mouse, or do you want it in privliged or heightened status, as in through sudo or root
<emdik> it seems that my network problems are finally solved and I want to thank the people here who helped me
<SonikkuAmerica> !ask | redheat
<ubottu> redheat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stududefmf> How would I connect to a different server? /connect ?
<redheat> ok..sorry about that..
<Korejora> @histo: I tried downloading that before, but it says "archive type not supported".
<redheat> I think I'll stick with ! patience...
<darkhelmet46> stududefmf, /server
<redheat> SonikkuAmerica, I already have root account enabled, I can logoff, and logon again, put the w7 directory in the core of that internal harddrive, no need to use CL if it s causing that much trouble..how about that..
<iceroot> i have 270MByte/s on a Raid10 Array and 42MByte/s on a LUKS Partition on this array. is there such a big difference in the hdd-performance when using encryption? or is my configuration bad?
<phong_> happy new year everyone
<Snowie> anyone have advice on Plex under Ubuntu? I have had it installed previously, but now for some reason it installs as root user without access to my media. What's the best way forward. Dont really want to have to mess with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/150909/plex-wont-enter-my-home-directory-or-other-partitions
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: There's a problem with that.
<redheat> what?
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: You need a Windows MBR (master boot record) in order to boot from it.
<SonikkuAmerica> Everyone, is GRUB an acceptable alternative to a Windows MBR if Windows is dumped from an ISO to an HDD for the purpose of installing?
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: what???
<redheat> ikonia, you heard the man ikonia...answer..or I'll kill you..lol
<redheat> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Threats are not allowed in *buntu channels.
<SonikkuAmerica> redheat: Even if you are joking.
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: can you try to rephrase the question please ?
<phunyguy> how do I add hard-mounted cifs shares to the shortcuts area of nautilus?  I have shares mounted with autofs that don't show up there....
<redheat> roger that..I'm so sorry, ikonia, terribly sorry
<ikonia> redheat: don't worry
<ssorg> I don't have a major (AMD/NVIDIA) video card in my system, how would I figure out what driver I need, and how could I update it?
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia: redheat is trying to create a bootable external HDD for Windows 7 from Ubuntu. The instructions I'm using tell me he would need to compile ms-sys from source to create a Windows MBR so that the install media would boot. Can he use GRUB2 instead?
<k1l> ssorg: so its a intel video card? there are drivers in the kernel, they dont need  to be updated.
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: there are windows tools to create bootable media
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: from ubuntu - you could use grub.....but I'd always suggest using the official tools if they are available
<ikonia> such as the windows tools
<roothorick> instead of writing it all out again I'll just link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/257528/xorg-segfault-then-gnome-goes-to-china
#ubuntu 2014-02-10
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Now that I am running, I want to optimize performance and someone with experience could really help.
<newb> hitsujiTMO: Search on... google.com?
<newb> ubottu: how do I access alis list?
<ubottu> newb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitsujiTMO> newb: #litecoin
<abc_harold> Cb321: is there a hwinfo64 if you have 64bit installed? otherwise can you pastebin contents of /boot/menu.lst
<newb> hitsujiTMO: thank you!
<newb> ubottu: you're not really a bot, are you? Nah....
<ubottu> newb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<newb> hitsujiTMO: maybe ubottu IS a bot?
<hitsujiTMO> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<abc_harold> that was a no brainer
<abc_harold> no pun intended
<Cb321> abc_harold: Once again, I apoogize, but I don't know where to look to find the hwinfo64 folder. It isn't in the home directory, and I wouldn't know where else to look for it. When I went to the /boot directory, there is no menu .1st anywhere.
<hitsujiTMO> cb321: sudo find / -name hwinfo64
<Cb321> I did as you asked and put in the command. It asked for my password and few seconds went by and the terminal went back to normal.
<abc_harold> Cb321: hwinfo and hwinfo64 are programs lol, and it's menu.LST (lowercase, and not like first)
<abc_harold> sorry for not being clear
<abc_harold> Cb321: did you run it with --framebuffer?
<Cb321> abc_harold: Just to be clear which command are you referring to?
<abc_harold> Cb321: hwinfo or hwinfo64, whichever works
<Bray90820> how would i echo the output of date to a file
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820: date > file
<abc_harold> Bray90820: or date >> file to append
<Bray90820> If i do that it just puts the word date at the end of the file
<abc_harold> Bray90820: dont echo date, just date > file
<abc_harold> (or date >> file)
<pibby> Bray90820: in the terminal type: which date
<Cb321> abc_harold: Oh yes I'm sorry I did run that command with --framebuffer as you previously suggested. It told me that 'hwinfo' has no installation candidate.
<Bray90820> abc_harold: i didn't read it correctly thank you
<Bray90820> i wasn't suppose to use echo
<Cb321> abc_harold: hwinfo64 came up as an invalid command, so I couldn't run that anyway.
<abc_harold> Bray90820: yep
<Bray90820> I need to learn to read
<abc_harold> Cb321: can you pastebin the contents of /boot/menu.lst please (thats LST)
<newb> hitsujiTMO: It seems no one hangs out in that area like you do in this area. Tough to get their help.
<hitsujiTMO> newb be patient maybe. sunday evenings are typically quieter in some channels
<abc_harold> Sorry, really have to go now Cb321
<abc_harold> it's midnight in England and im shattered
<Cb321> abc_harold: No problem,do you have a Hangouts account I can maybe reach you at for more help in the future when you are free?
<Cb321> abc_harold: Or do you frequent this IRC?
<abc_harold> I'll be on #ubuntu tomorrow, probably 18:00 GMT onward
<Cb321> abc_harold: Alright! Thanks again for all of your help I honestly appreciate it!
<abc_harold> Cb321: that's fine, I'll be here tomorrow then! :)
<banzai> I have Ubuntu 12.04, how can I have the latest stable Intel drivers?
<banzai> *Intel graphics drivers?
<hitsujiTMO> banzai: ensure you are on the saucy enablement stack
<hitsujiTMO> banzai: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<banzai> hitsujiTMO: What is that?
<hitsujiTMO> banzai: kernel, xorg, etc from saucy
<Ziber> Hey, I have a VPN I use between a server and my laptop, but the openvpn client for ubuntu apparently only has IPv4 settings. I want to use IPv6 over it as well, do I need to install anything else to be able to do that?
<banzai> hitsujiTMO: I see. I'll try it. Thank you!
<banzai> Going offline. I kind of just removed half of my distro from my hard drive x/
<hitsujiTMO> banzai: yes, theres a large chunk that gets replaced when you change enablement stacks
<banzai> hitsujiTMO: That's not because of that. I had installed Ubuntu-X PPA and told myself that using ppa-purge for that would be a good idea... man was I wrong.
<hitsujiTMO> banzai: ahh, i see
<banzai> Even my application launcher and the USB reader were removed...
<banzai> Stuck with having to upload a backup on Dropbox, this is going to eat up my Internet consumption..
<Ziber> Anyone with vpn ideas?
<edd`> thats why im here
<Ziber> ?
<edd`> i'm also looking for vpn ideas
<edd`> looking to connect a laptop, mobile device and some home computers to the office
<Ziber> well, I have a working vpn, I'm trying to add ipv6 to it.
<edd`> can your vpn do what i need it to do?
<Ziber> Depends what you need it to do? Also, not mine. Openvpn.
<williamtdr> Hi.
<williamtdr> Just installed mysql-server on my box running Ubuntu Server 12.04.
<williamtdr> However, it didn't prompt like for a root password, or offer any prompt during the setup.
<williamtdr> On any other box, it's asked for those things.
<williamtdr> Same when I set up phpmyadmin, no prompts.
<williamtdr> Without these, I can't set the respective programs up properly.
<williamtdr> Is there a package I'm missing or something?
<mib2489> On ubuntu 13, I do    grep -r "blah"     and          grep -r "blah" .      and they do the same thing. In all my past experiences on other systems they are not the same thing, without the '.' it will wait for input. Any idea why?
<SlidingHorn> Hi williamtdr: Try to keep posts to one line when possible...take a look here for setting your mysql root password: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Set_mysql_root_password
<williamtdr> SlidingHorn, the more core issue is it not showing a prompt when I set up a package requiring configuraiton. How can I enable the prompts again?
<sleepie^^> I have a very intriguing question, please please answer if you know I cannot find an answer on the web.
<SlidingHorn> !ask | sleepie^^
<ubottu> sleepie^^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eflynn> sleepie^^: ok...
<SlidingHorn> williamtdr:  I'm looking
<williamtdr> SlidingHorn, thanks. If it helps, it's a brand new box from leasweb with Ubuntu Server 12.04.3.
<SlidingHorn> williamtdr:  What was the *exact* command you entered to install?
<williamtdr> SlidingHorn, apt-get install mysql-server
<sleepie^^> In Ubuntu 13.10, grub presents a menu entry "Advanced Options", submenu's include Ubuntu, and Ubuntu (recovery movde). What happens when I load the one that is not recovery mode Why does it say "Loading initial ramdisk..." before boot?
<eflynn> sleepie^^: these are just kernels with different options
<eflynn> sleepie^^: the initial ramdisk is kernel related
<eflynn> sleepie^^: does that help
<sleepie^^> eflynn: Are you telling me that I have an additional kernel installed, and Ubuntu does not document what it is there for? If so, will Please Please tell me what the purpose of this out of the spotlight menu entry is for?
<eflynn> sleepie^^: no the recovery mode is just the same kernel with different parameters
<eflynn> sleepie^^: it's perfectly fine to have more than one kernel
<mskim> hello
<SlidingHorn> williamtdr:  Try running (no quotes) "export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=text"  then remove & reinstall mysql-server....let me know if that prompts you
<sleepie^^> eflynn: Is there anywhere that I can find the documentation on these parameters? Or is this as simple as viewing them myself in grub by using 'e' while the menu entry is highlighted?
<williamtdr> SlidingHorn, doing so.
<SlidingHorn> I'll brb - gonna grab smokes & a bite to eat.  Will check in w/ you when I return
<eflynn> sleepie^^: look into linux kernel documentation
<sleepie^^> eflynn: Okay thank you so much. This confused me needlessly
<eflynn> sleepie^^: what's so confusing
<sleepie^^> eflynn: I do not understand the general "could be explained in a single line" purpose of this second kernel with alternative boot parameters.
<Matriks404> any ideas why my lg l5 is not working with ubuntu 12.04 but with 13.10 does? It's linux-firmware thing?
<eflynn> sleepie^^: it's really just there if ubuntu is having trouble booting -- usually graphics related, like the frame buffer isn't working for some reason
<Matriks404> nvm
<nobitanobi> Hi guys, I am trying to listen to http://somafm.com/play/groovesalad -- But when visiting that page with Chrome, the browser keeps download a 'pls' file instead of playing music.
<nobitanobi> I am confused, what am I doing wrong? (12.10 here)
<kr4m3r> hello all, have a alternative to free-ip in ubuntu?
<mskim> hello
<jundoe> nobitanobi: have you tried other browsers?
<nobitanobi> yes, Firefox too
<nobitanobi> it downloads a pls file
<nobitanobi> I guess I need to open this file from Rythmbox?
<jundoe> probably
<mskim> smafm.com so slow
<jundoe> i noticed it too
<mskim> somafm.com dowload ~.pls file
<mskim> and open it for default application
<mskim> what's problem??
<jundoe> i think he wanted the browser to play it and not to download it
<nobitanobi> mskim, I see
<mskim> if you want to play music automatic
<nobitanobi> I thought I could play it from the browser
<nobitanobi> and avoid the download
<nobitanobi> *stream it from there
<mskim> setting 'default application'
<mskim> or install plugin for chrome
<nobitanobi> ok...
<nobitanobi> thanks
<jundoe> in my case my firefox is caching at the moment
<jundoe> very slow
<MR_Wazzap11> Hello?
<jundoe> hi
<mskim> hello
<depper> is there a way to be invited to channel #linux?????????????
<ishalune> you are probably looking for ##linux
<MR_Wazzap11> Does anyone know how to test if a USB wireless card works in Ubuntu 12.04?
<k1l_> depper: use ##linux
<depper> yes but i cant "speak" to the channel
<depper> only invited
<ishalune> you need to register / identify to talk in ##linux
<jundoe> #linux is available for registered nicks
<MR_Wazzap11> Does anyone know how to test if a USB wireless card works in Ubuntu 12.04?
<k1l_> depper: please ask in #freenode for network support in this case
<ishalune> depper, /msg nickserv help register
<depper> thanks very much
<MR_Wazzap11> Anyone?
<mskim> not me
<krabador> MR_Wazzap11, lspci
<krabador> MR_Wazzap11, lsusb
<krabador> MR_Wazzap11, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> MR_Wazzap11, iwconfig
<MR_Wazzap11> Looks like it isnt working :(
<krabador> MR_Wazzap11, what's the card?
<MR_Wazzap11> Belkin f5d8055 v2
<SlidingHorn> !wifi | MR_Wazzap11
<ubottu> MR_Wazzap11: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<krabador> !pastebin | MR_Wazzap11
<ubottu> MR_Wazzap11: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MR_Wazzap11> I wasnt sure if it physically worked though
<krabador> MR_Wazzap11, then you don't know if it's working inside win?
<krabador> MR_Wazzap11, pastebin of lsusb
<SlidingHorn> hey williamtdr - how did it go w/ mysql-server?
<MR_Wazzap11> I did then it was acting sketchy Hold on Krabador I'll do that now
<MR_Wazzap11> pastebin.com/nE2ge3TM
<MR_Wazzap11> pastebin.com/nE2ge3tM
<MR_Wazzap11> sorry that one ^
<Ziber> So, network-manager-openvpn-gnome doesn't have ipv6 support?
<SlidingHorn> MR_Wazzap11,  and the device was plugged in when you ran that?
<MR_Wazzap11> yes
<MR_Wazzap11> I'm assuming that it means its broken?
<SlidingHorn> MR_Wazzap11,  Typically, if it doesn't even list in lsusb, it's due to the device itself being defective or the hub driver itself is buggy....have you tried this on any other OS?  (I know you were asked earlier, but I forgot)
<SlidingHorn> One option would be to run a different LiveCD or something and see if *it* can detect the device
<MR_Wazzap11> Yes It worked in Windows 7 for  a while then it started acting buggy and I wanted to see if Ubuntu would still be able to use it
<SlidingHorn> Sounds like it may be bricked
<MR_Wazzap11> Thought so
<MR_Wazzap11> Anyone know a good repository to install Skype from termianal
<rww> MR_Wazzap11: download it from their website, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb, sudo apt-get update
<rww> erm, sudo apt-get -f install **
<soap> +1
<Mooneye> Hello.
<hewhomust> hi
<Mooneye> How goes it?
<SlidingHorn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rww> SlidingHorn: I think that might have been a bit soon :P
<Mooneye> Got it. Sorry about that.
<hewhomust> lol
<SlidingHorn> rww: Isn't there one just for saying hi, too?  lol
<hewhomust> ubuntu-hi
<rww> nope, because people overused it
<rww> tends to work better if you just, you know, say hi back
<SlidingHorn> oh - sorry then...been a while :-x
<swatson> hello
<jundoe> hi
<xus> i need a little help
<amagee> Hey in the default ubuntu/unity theme, the styling for tab strips in apps like Gnome-terminal is so bad that I can barely tell which tab is the selected one (and my eyesight is perfectly fine). What do people do to fix this? Install another theme?
<xus> how do i set ubuntu as the default os on uefi
<Bashing-om> swatson: Hi back :D
<xus> how to i make ubuntu the default os?
<xus> on uefi
<daftykins> reconfigure grub
<xus> don know how
<daftykins> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys does swap only get used once you run out of ram?
<k1l_> and for suspend2ram
<Psil0Cybin> oh interesting
<Psil0Cybin> i thought swap was always used :_)
<k1l_> erm wait. suspend2disk
<Psil0Cybin> still so swap is not used just by using your OS
<Psil0Cybin> like from boot right away
<k1l_> suspend2ram does get saved in ram of course.
<Psil0Cybin> it gets used over time
<Psil0Cybin> right?
<k1l_> swap is slow. you dont want that to be used
<zykotick9> Psil0Cybin: check the output of "free"
<Psil0Cybin> ah
<Psil0Cybin>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Psil0Cybin> Mem:       3926076     919008    3007068          0      33968     514984
<Psil0Cybin> -/+ buffers/cache:     370056    3556020
<Psil0Cybin> Swap:      4069372          0    4069372
<raub> Can you pass more than one ntp server through dhcp? If so, would ubuntu get them all or just the first one?
<Psil0Cybin> sorry just interesting cuz hardly any swap is ever used for me :D
<Psil0Cybin> and i thought it always get used loll
<rww> why would your computer use slow swap when there's plenty of fast memory available?
<zykotick9> Psil0Cybin: Windows foolishly uses swap (virtual memory) like you are describing
<Psil0Cybin> haha wow, thanks guys for explaining this i just learned so much about what swap actually is...
<Psil0Cybin> so Its normal for my swap to always be free :D like from what I just outputted, I have a working swap right?
<Psil0Cybin> just it does not get used.
<k1l_> Psil0Cybin: its a fallback
<jhutchins> raub: Supposed to be able to pass at least two.
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: While swap is a good fallback, like k1l_ said, it's not verry efficient, and if your system starts making much use of it you'll notice a significant slowdown.
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: A web server that's actively swapping might as well be off-line.
<Psil0Cybin> thanks for that additional explanation :D you guys are actually amazing so it is like a last call type thing
<Psil0Cybin> just to have your system running
<Psil0Cybin> barely
<Psil0Cybin> :D
<rww> I don't bother with swap on my machine. If something's using 4GB of RAM, I want it gone.
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: If you have multiple programs swapping at the same time, your command response can get over a minute or more.
<Psil0Cybin> wowowowow
<Psil0Cybin> i did not know that jhutchins !
<Psil0Cybin> i had a wrong idea of whawt swap was all along
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: Many years ago, virtual memory was a more useful feature, when memory was expensive and slow (we're talking mainframes).
<CrypticByte> is anyone having problems with teh 12.04lts repo?  Its only going like 60kbs for me
<rww> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Saucy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<rww> use a different mirror
<MR_Wazzap11> Would anyone know if running Ubuntu 12.04 on and AMD-E300 APU and 4GB RAM laptop with a 320 GB 7200RPM Hdd would run well?
<Guest45929> Hi i'm having a problem with gnome themes
<jhutchins> CrypticByte: We just had a point release  Heavy load.
<Guest45929> MR_Wazzap11, Yes
<CrypticByte> ah ok that may explain the issue then :P
<swatson> hello
<Guest45929> Does this irc channel also help me with ubuntu-gnome?
<CrypticByte> I supose they can as long as it isn't anything to do with gnome itself
<jhutchins> MR_Wazzap11: Should be pretty good.
<Guest45929> Oh, well i'm having a problem applying a gtk theme, the gnome irc wouldn't answer
<Scott_Puopolo> I installed 12.04.4 via mini iso which detected and used my network card.  After rebooting, the network card is disabled.  It is 0e11:ae32 Netelligent 10/100.  Any ideas how to get it working again?
<MR_Wazzap11> Ok cause I'm officially switching on my Laptop now Thanks jhutchins
<MR_Wazzap11> Would it be better to go with 13.10 or 12.04? What re the differences?
<Guest45929> 13.10 is newer, 12.04 is more stable
<Guest45929> 13.10 has more features
<MR_Wazzap11> Like what Guest45929
<Guest45929> MR_Wazzap11 More...uhh
<Guest45929> All of these: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10-things/10-best-features-of-ubuntu-1310/
<MR_Wazzap11> Would you recommend 13.XX 12.XX ?
<MR_Wazzap11> over*
<Guest45929> MR_Wazzap11 I reccomend 13, it seems as if you are new
<YellowGTO> Who feels like doing some generous hand holding! I've been at this all day and I really can't get this disk to auto mount. I've tried every guide and I even tried using gnome-disks
<MR_Wazzap11> Well I've used 12.04 a lot but never in depth, it was temporarily over and over
<YellowGTO> I can mount it via terminal, but I can't auto mount. What info do you need to help?
<Guest45929> MR_Wazzap11 If you have an underspecced PC like a pentium 4 use 12
<MR_Wazzap11> its an AMD-E300
<Guest45929> MR_Wazzap11 On the pc you listed 13 would be fine, no real major changesa
<Guest45929> MR_Wazzap11 It's not windows 8 lol
<MR_Wazzap11> I have an Acer Aspire 5250-0678  with 4GB ram instead of the retailed 3
<MR_Wazzap11> Hahaha Win8 is shit
<MR_Wazzap11> I mean poops............
<YellowGTO> http://pastebin.com/mdxX6PE5
<Guest45929> YellowGTO: Can you mount it manually
<YellowGTO> Yeah mounting manually works fine
<YellowGTO> mount /dev/sdb1 /media/TV works great.
<Guest45929> YellowGTO: I'm a n00b, idk make a script or something (I'm sorry, I'm really new to linux, so i'm probably not the part of the community you want)
<YellowGTO> Its okay, I wait for someone else to chime in :) Thanks for the interest
<somsip> YellowGTO: what have you tried? Can you post your /etc/fstab to paste.ubuntu.com?
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: What release and desk top are you using ?
<YellowGTO> I just formatted so fstab is now blank
<YellowGTO> Its Xubuntu 13.10
<somsip> YellowGTO: fstab should never be completely blank.
<YellowGTO> Well
<Tuck_C_Dough> anyone use teamspeak ?
<YellowGTO> http://pastebin.com/Vna5c6Yt
<YellowGTO> Thats what it is now
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: What have you set in setting -> Removable drives and media ?
<somsip> YellowGTO: so you have no entry in there to try to mount this drive?
<calvados> its abit generic question but, i was "tar" archiving (no compress) a folder size of 300gb , my tar archive file is 500gb now. is there anything wrong ?
<somsip> !fstab | YellowGTO
<ubottu> YellowGTO: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<YellowGTO> somsip just cameback with a fresh format
<rypervenche> Tuck_C_Dough: Yep.
<YellowGTO> After I hosed the install
<Tuck_C_Dough> how to get the playback device in teamspeak options to recognize the default playback device
<MR_Wazzap11> wtf are you compressing that size!
<YellowGTO> Bashing-om, Im not tracking
<rww> MR_Wazzap11: they're not compressing it, it's .tar
<somsip> YellowGTO: well, add the line to mount the disk you want, and then explain how that is not working
<MR_Wazzap11> Yeah I mean just the fact that it's 300GB o.O Full system backup? xD
<rypervenche> calvados: Is this for a backup?
<Tuck_C_Dough> the error msg reads: Error opening playback device: device not registered/known
<calvados> rypervenche: yes i am moving them to s3 bucket on aws
<calvados> MR_Wazzap11: no just my home folder :)
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: Best of my knowledge Xubuntu uses xfce for the dest top, see what is set in "Removable drives and media" from the settings menue ? // Your fstab file looks fine, Automounting is not handled by fstab, it is a function of udisk2,
<rypervenche> calvados: I would recommend using something else to backup your things, such as rdiff-backup. It will be much quicker each time you backup and it can keep multiple backups.
<calvados> rypervenche: hm well i am worrying about size, its one time thing but tar size almost doubled folder size
<YellowGTO> This is an actually sata drive Bashing-om it shows up on the desktop
<YellowGTO> But I need to right click and hit mount
<rypervenche> calvados: You probably got something in there that you didn't intend.
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: Then sir, it is mounted .
<YellowGTO> No its listed be grayed out.
<YellowGTO> You need to right click on it and select mount.
<calvados> rypervenche: hm like what ? I know there are lots of files inside, even small files
<YellowGTO> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiqjcsxx5bkhp6y/Screenshot%202014-02-09%2022.18.32.png
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: if you click on the icon for the external drive, what results ?
<rypervenche> calvados: It would be hard to tell without knowing exactly what's in there and being able to tinker around with it. I would recommend at least using rsync to update your changes. rdiff-backup or rsnapshot would be the best way though, because each backup after the first would only move over the changes, so it would not take the time to tar up the new file and then send it over.
<rypervenche> calvados: Plus, recovery is a snap and very fast. If you're interested in setting something like that up, send me a PM.
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: OK, that is normal, one can if you want that changed, mount the device from fstab.
<calvados> rypervenche: i will go rsync thanks
<YellowGTO> Yeah thats what im trying to do
<YellowGTO> Problem is I can't ask for support once I crash
<YellowGTO> BEcause I remoted in
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: Here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB // Have you seen this howto ?
<MR_Wazzap11> Ok guys night :)
<user> --add user
<theman> what up
<YellowGTO> Aight lets see if it crashes UUID="deb802ce-8cf6-4a87-9f07-01d3a144b7d7 /media/TV auto rw,user,exec, 0 0
<theman> ya crashes
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: looks ok ..IF it is not formated as NTFS or FATxx .
<YellowGTO> I thought auto was auto detect file system
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: YES, BUT, the permissions and access if NTFS or fat must be set, So what are we dealing with here ?
<YellowGTO> When I view it with disks it says its NTFS and ext4. But the server is now down. Ill have to go manually bypass the error
<YellowGTO> Brb
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 <-bodhi.zazen-Understanding fstab // here is the tutorial to cope !
<raub> jhutchins: found my issue: my options-dhcp statement was wrong
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: Remember, oone can not impose ubuntu's file system structure on NTFS (Windows), we got to "work-around" it.
<Psil0Cybin> hey does anyone know how I can set up ERP5 on Ubuntu ?? with Zope
<rypervenche> calvados: All right. Good stuff.
<tradeinfo> hello
<YellowGTO> Well that sucked
<YellowGTO> I slipped in the snow and hurt my thumb :(
<YellowGTO> Bashing-om, https://www.dropbox.com/s/pria2njpzhfo1si/Screenshot%202014-02-09%2022.35.56.png
<YellowGTO> I don't really understand what that means. Is there a way to change the filesystem without formatting?
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: I will look.
<YellowGTO> I would gladly make it EXT but I don't have the space or time to really backup and restore
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: That screenshot looks to me like there are 2 partitions. Let's work with tools I am familiar with, pastebin -> sudo fdisk -lu , sudo parted -l <-, Did you get my last two references ?
<YellowGTO> NoI don't belive so
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: I bet we can work with what is.
<YellowGTO> -lu http://pastebin.com/CALNqZnx
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 <-bodhi.zazen-Understanding fstab ,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<YellowGTO> parted -l http://pastebin.com/MjJU5XYa
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: looking at 5XYa
<YellowGTO> Yeah I read skimmed through these but I didn't see any information about my particular issue
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: 'http://pastebin.com/MjJU5XYa' shows me 2 hard disk 1TB and 2 TB, and NTFS is not in the picture, show me the "sudo fdisk -lu ", then we will look at UUIDs
<YellowGTO> http://pastebin.com/CALNqZnx That is fdisk -lu
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: looking at gznx .
<KxTwo> Hey guys, I am running ubuntu server on an older machine fo mine and have it hosting a docuwiki.  I can get to the page from outside my network but for some reason if I try to go to it from home I can't.  Any thoughts?
<YellowGTO> I don't know what gznx is :(
<mskim> hello
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: I do not have a clue what to do - to be honest - fdisk says that disk is ext4 (ubuntu) BUT parted says that disk is NTFS (Windows), I have no idea how this can happen.
<YellowGTO> Whats odd is this disk had been auto mounting for about 3 years
<YellowGTO> I just formated because of a weird zoneminder issue
<YellowGTO> And now I cna't get it to automount anymore. I think im just going to convert the filesystem to ext4
<YellowGTO> See what happens
 * cvvmaster need c99 shell urgently
<YellowGTO> Bashing-om, http://partedmagic.com/
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: I wish I had the knowledge to explain why 2 different partition tables are seen. Looking at the partedmagic shot.
<somsip> !illegal | cvvmaster
<ubottu> cvvmaster: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: need the rest of the partedmagic link.
 * cvvmaster slaps somsip around a bit with a large trout
<YellowGTO> rest of it?
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: What are you trying to show me "  http://partedmagic.com/" is the home page.
<YellowGTO> Oh it has a tool to convert file system
<YellowGTO> Well it really makes a 2nd partition moves stuff over. extends partition moves more stuff of
<YellowGTO> Until its all ext4 or whatever
<zgsppdale> Hi
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: Might be a good idea -But  I do not know, would be nice to look at the partition table(s) before doing anything, would not waant to make the situation worse.
<YellowGTO> gparted see the filesystem as ext4
<YellowGTO> btw
<mskim> kvm is hard to me. especially virtio
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: Got an idea, what file system were the files on the disk originally before reformatting ?
<YellowGTO> This is a 2nd disk. About 5 years ago when I switched to ubuntu it was running on Windows server 2003
<YellowGTO> Maybe 4 years ago, but anyway everythings been running fine since then. Until today when I formated and can't get it auto mounted anymore
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: and the disk was then formatted to ext4 ? - or were the files left intact and just the partition table changed ?
<YellowGTO> I don't really remember
<YellowGTO> It was a long time ago :(
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: SERVER, raid meta data !, is raid a factor that we need to get rid of that old meta data ?
<YellowGTO> It was never in raid
<YellowGTO> I found an external HDD that should have enough space to backup the drive
<YellowGTO> Brb gonna plug it in and backup everything
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: Well, I am at a lose to explain where BTFS is cropping up. Anyone else care to chime in here with a suggestion ?
<zgsppdale> Does this channel support 13.10 Ubuntu Server?
<fibz_> yes, but you might want to check in with #ubuntu-server for server specific inquiries
<zgsppdale> fibs_:Okay. Thanks! ^^
<YellowGTO> Bashing-om, 12 hours to back :(
<Myro> Hey guys, i recently came accross an issue, im dualbooting ubuntu / windows on a ssd with grub. i restarted my pc to update a windows update and now when grub tries to load i come up with: Grub Rescue no such partition
<Myro> but im still able to view the files when i use a usb loader of ubuntu
<MrCurious> is there an easy way to tell what process is strobing the disk?  lsof spams a lotta output
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: We will take this back up tomorrow ! .. the UUID will change, format to ext4 as native to ubuntu, -> check with sudo blkid <- to add to fstab.
<Myro> anyone?
<YellowGTO> Okay, I think I was entering the fstab line correctly it was just the odd double filesystem thing stopping it.
<YellowGTO> Thanks for the help Bashing-om
<kuroarashi> hi there
<fibz_> Myro,  on the live USB, install boot-repair
<fibz_> !boot-repair | Myro
<Myro> i did, i ran it and still no change
<kuroarashi> what is the problem bro
<fibz_> boot-repair failed to repair a broken grub
<Myro> 04:31] <Myro> Hey guys, i recently came accross an issue, im dualbooting ubuntu / windows on a ssd with grub. i restarted my pc to update a windows update and now when grub tries to load i come up with: Grub Rescue no such partition [04:31] <Myro> but im still able to view the files when i use a usb loader of ubuntu
<kuroarashi> ahhh ok
<Bashing-om> YellowGTO: Not much help, and I do want to see this through to resolution. I just do not see how there can be 2 partition tables - as GPT is not a factor.
<buu> Ok, so, I inserted an audio cd into a fairly generic ubuntu install, and a music player popped up and started playing tracks, which is nice, but how do I copy the disk? I tried dd /dev/sr0 but I get input/output errors..
<Myro> is there a way to reinstall grub without causing damage to the partitions
<buu> Myro: grub shouldn't have anything to do with the partition table on a disk
<buu> "dd: reading ‘/dev/sr0’: Input/output error"
<21WACCEWU> buu: I suggest using something like vlc to export it.  VLC has that capability, and if you don't like VLC there are numerous other pieces of software that do it as well
<Myro> since the repair didnt work, is there anything else i can do or should i attempt to just reinstalling an OS
<daftykins> Myro: check out boot repair
<daftykins> only thing i can say quickly as i head to bed :)
<Myro> i tried dling the boot repair, updating and installing, then running it
<Myro> to no avail
<buu> 21WACCEWU: Thanks, I ended up using cdrdao, but why can't I just read the data as bytes?
<21WACCEWU> cds are encrypted
<buu> audio cds are?!
<21WACCEWU> of course they are
<buu> Is there no god
<buu> I thought redbook prohibited encryption
<21WACCEWU> the entertainment encryption industry are all money grubbing idiots
<21WACCEWU> they somehow think that pissing everyone off equates to more money for them
<21WACCEWU> but instead, it's gotten to the point where pirating bluray rips is easier than actually playing blurays
<Myro> So if the repair doesnt work, should i just reinstall?
<21WACCEWU> Myro: I suspect that reinstalling will be easier
<daftykins> Myro: boot your liveCD/USB, chroot your install then try an update-grub
<daftykins> if you haven't already
<daftykins> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<daftykins> i have to go though, so gl
<21WACCEWU> though, all hope is probably not lost if you're dead set on repairing it
<Myro> well repairing it i can work on tonight
<Myro> i can grab a rando windows distro at work tomorrow
<buu> 21WACCEWU: Well and I just learned that this isn't even a "CD" its a "SACD"
<xwalk> I just installed openSuSE on my desktop using a flash drive that I need to reuse for other files that need to go from my current workstation running Ubuntu 13.10 to the desktop I just did the openSuSE installation on. I can't mount my flash drive that I just used as anything but read-only and it doesn't show if a "df -h" command is run. Is there any way I can reformat it?
<buu> "Copy protection schemes include physical pit modulation and 80-bit encryption of the audio data, with a key encoded on a special area of the disk that is only readable by a licensed SACD device. The HD layer of an SACD disc cannot be played back on computer CD/DVD drives, and SACDs can only be manufactured at the disc replication facilities in Shizuoka and Salzburg.[36] [37]"
<buu> Brilliant.
<21WACCEWU> like I said. easier to pirate it than to play it
<buu> Yep
<buu> I'm ripping the conventional layer out of sheer bloody-mindedness
<unitypunk__> ugh, wtf is wrong with my x server
<unitypunk__> xrandr only outputs 2 video mades
<unitypunk__> *modes
<unitypunk__> but in the xorg log it says it got the edid
<xwalk> It seems installing and using gparted as the solution solved the problem.
<xwalk> I wish the default tools for disk management would actually work.
<xwalk> Well, now the USB stick is still mounted as read-only even after I formatted it.
<ryan_344> join #maxhelp
<unitypunk__> x11 worked fine for years wtf,,
<agent_white> Noob cannon question: Is there a log for what is entered in the console?  I'm having an issue where "echo 'sdf' > file" turns into "echo 'sdf > someRandomFile > file"... and I'm not sure where to look to diagnose it.
<mskim> hello
<kannanunni> haiii
<duckfarts> ohai
<duckfarts> so im trying to use firefox to start a torrent with the magnet link
<duckfarts> and i have to choose a program to use
<duckfarts> which is transmission
<duckfarts> but idk how to find transmission in the file system
<geirha> agent_white: How do you determine that?
<geirha> agent_white: Anyway, my first guess would be an alias or function named echo. If so, ''type echo'' should tell you
<teedou> type echo
<Jarg_> hi all
<agent_white> geirha: I did check my alias's and nothing was in there... and nothing turned up for that either. Thank you for that command though, never knew about it!
<geirha> agent_white: so it just says echo is a builtin?
<agent_white> geirha: yessir!
<geirha> agent_white: Ok, next thing to look for would be a DEBUG trap, or some odd commands in PROMPT_COMMAND or PS1. Does ''trap -p DEBUG'' output anything?
<mskim> network setting is hardlest work to me
<agent_white> geirha: Will do! Give me a few here to let you know, need to install some missing packages.
<teedou> apa ini?
<yggdrasil> hi, im reading this.. and how do i download/compile the new codec that ist listed at the end of this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705713&page=3&s=c288a968886f7c1d06fa37a1a18ca318
<agent_white> geirha: Also, when I hit [enter], it spilled out the command to the line below... which is odd since I know normally 'echoing to a file' shouldn't show the command entered. If that makes a difference?
<Jarg_> anyone know how to install rails under ubuntu? im new to it and just got ubuntu virtual box working
<geirha> agent_white: I'm still curious how you determine/see... ah, sounds like set -v and/or set -x is in effect
<geirha> agent_white: what does ''echo "$-"'' output?
<xangua> duckfarts: /urs/bin/transmission-gtk I believe
<agent_white> geirha: I'll make a gist with the exact output of it!
<yggdrasil> Jarg_: what is rails?
<agent_white> geirha: himBH
<somsip> Jarg_: what version of ubuntu?
<agent_white> geirha: Here's the gist... doesn't say too much though :P https://gist.github.com/jakenotjacob/8910920
<geirha> agent_white: Ok, did ''trap -p DEBUG'' output anything? if not, what does this say? ''declare -p PROMPT_COMMAND PS1''
<yggdrasil> so can someone give me hand with this post ? is it the ffmpeg codec or mplayer that i need to compile ?
<yggdrasil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705713&page=3&s=c288a968886f7c1d06fa37a1a18ca318
<yggdrasil> i guess its libavcodec
<agent_white> geirha: I'll update the gist so I won't spam the channel! One sec here
<geirha> agent_white: oh hang on, I didn't notice the exclamation mark (!) in your paste at first. If you run the same command, just without the exclamation mark, does the same thing happen?
<agent_white> geirha: No worries! I updated the gist, though `trap -p DEBUG` gave me no output. And ... geirha you are onto something.
<agent_white> geirha: No, only with the exclamation mark it happens.
<agent_white> Do I need to escape that when echo'ing?
<somsip> agent_white: use single quotes, IIRC
<chamunks> !icinga
<somsip> agent_white: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6697753/difference-between-single-and-double-quotes-in-bash
<agent_white> somsip: Ahhh! Thanks for the link!
<agent_white> geirha: Thank you very much! Gah can't thank you enough for checking out my issue! I thought I was going crazy :P
<somsip> agent_white: the link refers speficially to the history command - !
<agent_white> PEBKAC at its finest, eh?
<geirha> agent_white: Personally, I don't like history expansion, so I disable it by putting ''set +H'' in my ~/.bashrc
<agent_white> somsip/geirha: I'm actually not even familiar with history expansion... I'll do a little research and add that to my bashrc. Awesome! Thank you again!
<geirha> In my opinion history expansion is very dangerous unless you know how it works, so it shouldn't be enabled by default
<agent_white> Yeah that's something I think I'll steer away from for now. Gah that's relieving. Seeing it append 'iptables...' made me concerned hahah. D:
 * agent_white stops the clamav scan
<duckfarts> ubuntu won't reformat my usb stick
<duckfarts> using right click reformat
<duckfarts> and gparted isn't really working either
<duckfarts> also i have an nvidia 400m series graphics card that isn't working with ubuntu very well
<duckfarts> I can't use hdmi output
<duckfarts> and my mouse likes to flicker
<duckfarts> any suggestions?
 * treehouse licks duckfarts in the ear
<MichaelTunnell> ? what
<treehouse> duckfarts: about your gfx card, it's usually (pretty much always) a driver issue. Manufacturers usually don't support linux. But I think nvidia is, for some series (so you can download it form their website).
<treehouse> There is also some suboptimal open-source drivers for nvidia, called whatever.
<duckfarts> ya im using a suboptimal opensource driver at the moment
<duckfarts> when i tried installing the nvidia linux driver it didnt work
<duckfarts> it installed and when i restarted all I could see was a weird cursor and nothing else on my home screen
<duckfarts> but a more specific ubuntu issue: i cant use the gui to change permissions or reformat my usb drive
<duckfarts> why is it so hard to put files on a usb stick?
<harsesus> yah, the permissions screen in nautilus is buggy
<treehouse> duckfarts: try sudo nautilus in a terminal
<harsesus> i just use the terminal.  I'm sure they have gotten a fuck ton of crash reports
<duckfarts> thanks treehouse
<zykotick9> !gksudo | duckfarts
<ubottu> duckfarts: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zykotick9> treehouse: ^
<treehouse> thnx
<harsesus> it ussually still crashes with gksudo
<duckfarts> i would think basic functionality like writing to a usb drive would be something high on the todo list on ubuntu development
<harsesus> are you refering to the usb startup creator, they fixed that
<duckfarts> no being able to format the drive/write to it without using the terminal
<harsesus> startup disk creator
<harsesus> it was buggy, its fixed, or you can use unetbootin (i probably mistyped that)
<duckfarts> ok
<duckfarts> when i tried using gparted instead of the native ubuntu menus it wouldn't get along with ubuntu
<duckfarts> i'll try startup disk creator
<harsesus> unetbootin is pretty popular too, but you have to d/l it.  i haven't had any issues with gparted, but if it crashes you might wanna file a bug
<zack2468> lets talk
<zack2468> hello
<xangua> !ot | zack2468
<ubottu> zack2468: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zack2468> about my ban
<zack2468> cuz knome is off and so is unit 193
<Beldar> zack2468, #ubuntu-ops
<zack2468> ok
<ses1984> i'm trying to resize an lvm group, i've never used lvm before and i'm really confused..i thought this was supposed to be easier but nothing makes sense
<ses1984> i have a virtual machine that uses a file as a hard disk. i've cloned that file except made the maximum size 10x bigger, now i have to make whatever changes necessary to LVM
<ses1984> and the file systems in order to be able to take advantage of that space
<helmut_> hi
<cyborg4> Hey,
<cyborg4> I have a problem with my ThinkPad T30 running Lubuntu.
<cyborg4> It's not compatible with the tp_smapi driver, so how can I gain control of my battery?
<cyborg4> ATM I can't even get my battery to charge.
<duckfarts> ctrl alt d isn't showing my desktop?
<duckfarts> what is the <super> button?
<geirha> duckfarts: The one with windows logo
<duckfarts> oh nevermind
<YellowGTO> Bashing-om Doh, I typed * instead of # in the comment
<YellowGTO> That what was stopping it
<Tom> mnemon: hello
<lickalott> Anyone on here have a galaxy S3 or S4 that transfer files to their internal sd card?
<lickalott> i just installed gmtp but whenever I plug the phone in I get "Error initializing camera: -60: Could not lock the device"
<lickalott> and gmtp doesn't pick it up
<vince_> ince
<vince_> haha
<ckknight> is pptp vpn server can connect to ldap server? To connect to vpn server can i use my account in ldap.
<fumanchu33> hi
<fumanchu33> Q: my brand new ubuntu installation won't boot on my laptop. Xorg.0.log says 'Screens found, but none have a usable configuration'. I've been told it might be a problem with an Intel graphics chipset, but I know of people installing Ubuntu on the exact same laptop. Any ideas?
<Semor> my server's db thread occupy 60% cpu time
<Semor> it makes other thread block for 100ms
<fumanchu33> anyone know how to setup ubuntu just to use the basic default graphics so it won't break X with the ones it installed for me?
<somsip> Semor: you probably need to ask in ##mysql
<somsip> fumanchu33: you can install using the minimal ISO and then install what you want on top of that, but your question is not too clear
<fumanchu33> somsip: the default Ubuntu installation never boots on my machine. It is configuring something that then crashes X with a "Screen configured but none of them have a usable configuration" error. What can I do?
<somsip> !nomodeset | fumanchu33
<ubottu> fumanchu33: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<fumanchu33> I tried using the xorg.conf.failsafe, but even that gives me an error
<fumanchu33> ubottu: I have nomodeset set, x still crashes with an error
<ubottu> fumanchu33: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<makara> hi. I'm trying to RDP into a Windows server using Remmina. I don't know the IP address and nslookup shows nothing, but the PC appears in Nautilus/Samba
<somsip> fumanchu33: explain your installation process, especially with regards to video card drivers
<fumanchu33> Um, I just did everything it asked me? There was never anything regarding video cards.
<Ben64> makara: scan the network with nmap
<fumanchu33> Except I ahd to use nomodeset to even enter the installation
<makara> Ben64, what am I looking for?
<Ben64> makara: you can scan ip ranges and ports to find a computer with the correct port open
<maysara> hi, I recently installed MATLAB. When I start it form the launcher, I get error although it works fine by executing "sudo matlab" in terminel. How can I get the launcher to work as super user?
<makara> Ben64, something like this: "nmap -sV -p 3389 192.168.4.1-254"
<Ben64> makara: could work
<wooddoor-ljf> test irc
<somsip> !test | wooddoor-ljf
<ubottu> wooddoor-ljf: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<fumanchu33> somsip: any ideas?
<somsip> fumanchu33: what is your video card?
<fumanchu33> somsip: i have no idea, how do i find out?
<fumanchu33> somsip: when I do lspci it says under VGA: Intel Haswell ULT Integrated Graphics Controller rev 09
<fumanchu33> Is that the one you're talking about?
<somsip> fumanchu33: sudo lshw -c Video
<somsip> fumanchu33: and what version of ubuntu?
<fumanchu33> the newest one (13.10 i think)
<fumanchu33> somsip: lshw says : display UNCLAIMED, VGA compatible controller, product: Haswell-ULT Integratred Graphics Controller
<somsip> fumanchu33: asus zenbook?
<fumanchu33> somsip: no, NEC LaVie
<makara> Ben64, there too many to look through
<somsip> fumanchu33: then I'd suggest searching for that disply card or that laptop. That's all I'm doing for you, and I have other things to do right now. Read around the subject and see what you can find, and try here later when there are more people on
<fumanchu33> thanks i guess lol
<makara> My colleague simply put in the name of the PC on his Windows machine. So I'm guessing the domain controller is doing some address translation
<makara> i'm just curious that Nautilus can find it
<makara> got it, using nmblookup!
<Ben64> you can sometimes use a local dns server to look it up\
<makara> it's a Netbios name
<Ben64> $ host COMPY 192.168.1.1 \\\\\ COMPY has address 192.168.1.236
<syafiq> anyone here can help me install and configure nagios server?? i tried to install in centos 6.5 but failed so far
<greeter> greetings. i recently did apt-get upgrade and the upgrade seems to have run, but it told me to try running apt-get --fix-missing because some archives couldn't be fetched
<greeter> when i tried that though, it simply provided a list of commands with options. has the option to do that been changed?
<ocx> hello all! i would like to have like a small webserver on my local computer that allowss me to see my local images as thumbail nad allow me to upload my selected images into my cloud server, any full sofware that does it? thank you alot!
<user258467> Hi, how do I disable Super+P, every time I use this sequence it change my screen setup
<ocx> anyone?
<somsip> ocx: you need to explain more. What images? What cloud server?
<aeon-ltd> user258467: have you looked at this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Keybindings
<ocx> somsip: i have some local images, i need to see them in my browser , seelct some of them and send them to a remote server using any kind of segmented filestransfer protocol so that if the line breaks, the transfer restores when the connection is back
<ttal> would there be a specific reason why I'm sporadically getting the "This video is currently unavailable." message in youtube? Is this a flash or codec issue?
<user258467> aeon-ltd, I look every keybindings that are configured but there is no Super+P
<somsip> ocx: Then you need something on your server that can POST the image via an HTTP request to something that can receive the HTTP POST on the server and take some action with it. Sound like you need something built around PHP to me
<ocx> somsip: any software you can point me to? i cant find any..
<somsip> ocx: I'd write my own if I needed to do that. I remember using 'uploadify' as the basis for this last time I needed to use a file upload thingy.
<ocx> somsip: mainly uploadify is accessed via webserver? you select your local files and press upload so they get uploaded on that webserver righT?
<somsip> ocx: basically, yes (from memory)
<ocx> somsip: my case is the webserver will show the pictures in a certain directory as thumbail, so no need to upload the files myself, then i would select the files in that directory and press upload (will take these local files into a remote server)
<changeguy> ok so i have up to date android browsers, and ubuntu jaunty with fire fox 8 as browser choices. firefox has update channels listed in jaunty and flash works. should i use mobile browsers for more security or stick to firefox 8?
<hewomust> why do you have jaunty?
<somsip> ocx: I think you need to be defining your problems clearly, and then looking for solutions that are close to what you want. Depending on what the server is doing with images when it receives them, HTTP might not be the best approach. It is just easy if you have to roll your own though
<changeguy> im on an android phone and it is the OS that came with the webtop
<hewomust> i would just use an android browser
<ocx> somsip: so better write my own thumbnail server ?
<hewomust> it will run quicker on the hardware
<rudjgaard> hi, I need some help with starting gnome after sleep/suspend, I researched but none of the commands i know works
<changeguy> right but firefox is more ergonmical sence it actually uses the full keyboad and is smooth
<somsip> ocx: better for you to have a firm idea of the problem you're trying to solve. Then look at appropriate solutions.
<changeguy> what is an update channel? does the browser get secruity updates still?
<hewomust> changeguy: if youre using a keyboard use firefox
<changeguy> is it secure?
<hewomust> probably not
<changeguy> it says 8.0 you are on the update channel
<changeguy> morotoral
<ocx> somsip: somsip my problem is  i need to secure these images and i need a nice graphical way of selecting these images and uploadingthem to my personal server
<hewomust> changeguy security updates stopped in 2010
<hewomust> for jaunty
<cxvision0001cxvi> ##G3
<cxvision0001cxvi> #$G   0
<cxvision0001cxvi> #$G   1
<somsip> ocx: And you need to break that problem down further. What does 'secure' mean? What is your 'personal server'? These are rhetorical questions of course. Can you use SFTP with a graphical FTP client that shows thumbnails? Is there one? Etc, etc...
<Yerushalmi> whoever, jhutchins: I removed and reinstalled my wifi card.
<Yerushalmi> whoever, jhutchins: I've been roughly handling my computer for the last twenty minutes, including deliberately picking it up when I'm about to cough (I've been sick all week), and it hasn't droplinked even once.
<Yerushalmi> whoever, jhutchins: So thank you so much for all the help! I don't see TJ- in channel right now, but if you could pass my thanks on to him as well that would be awesome.
<navneet> hi
<fumanchu33> exit
<linu1> hi all i bought a new truly camera module CM5326-B500BA-E-V1 DW9712L,when i insert into ubuntu pc it listed in lsusb Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05e0:1900 Symbol Technologies SNAPI Imaging Device,but not in /dev, is there any driver for that device available?
<greeter> linu1: have you tried installing gphoto2? i think it comes with drivers for accessing digital cameras
<ttal> i just installed xubuntu, would I need to install xubuntu extras? Or does xubuntu contain all the goody by default these days?
<ttal> goodies*
<ActionParsnip> ttal: yes xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ttal> would that be why I'm sporadically getting the "This video is currently unavailable." message in youtube? Is this a flash or codec issue?
<ActionParsnip> ttal: try the restricted extras package, see if it helps
<ActionParsnip> ttal: which browser(s) have you tried?
<usr13> ttal: xubuntu-restricted-extras
<usr13> ttal: Maybe the video is just unavailable, (as youtube says).
<Noonethinksofthi> So I've once again deleted a partition of a multi o/s hard drive that also messe dup my grub boot-loader. Can I fix it from within windows at all? I just can't be effed copying another live usb to run boot-repair on.
<ttal> usr13: happens so often though. It's unlike youtube..
<ttal> Just started happening on this box.
<usr13> ttal: Are you using firefox?
<usr13> ttal: Is the date/time correct?
<ttal> chromium.
<ttal> my system date/time is correct.
<tewn> use google hacks
<usr13> ttal: I don't have any problems (with firefox).
<ttal> tewn: Whats that?
<usr13> ttal: But if you are getting "This video is currently unavailable." it sounds like something that is beyond the scope of your system.
<ttal> yeah appears that way. Because sites in general are ok.
<ttal> Maybe a regional thing?..
<usr13> ttal: Could be.
<ttal> Was trying to see a Jimmy Kimmel clip, and im in New Zealand.
<randomclown> hey with upstart scripts you can automatically restart the servicce it dies, can I use it to start more than 3 processes and use upstart to keep watch on all of them?
<usr13> ttal: I think you are just a victum of circumstance.
<randomclown> without need to write 3 next to identitical .conf files that is
<usr13> ttal: sudo apt-get install chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<usr13> ttal: http://askubuntu.com/questions/403363/this-video-is-currently-unavailable-youtube
<usr13> ttal: "clear your cache and cookies"
<ttal> incognito window worked...
<ttal> hmm so what would that mean.
<usr13> i dono
<usr13> I don't use chromium, I use firefox, (and I do not have that problem).
<ttal> maybe suggests the regional thing? incognito meaning hiding my identity / location?
<usr13> I dono
<ttal> ok, ill keep testing, thanks for your help. I appreciate it.
<usr13> Yea, let us know
<usr13> ttal: https://www.google.com/search?q=%22This+video+is+currently+unavailable.%22+youtube&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Arcanis_> Hello. I don't really know what I did but I need help xD.
<greeter> umm, ok... what's the problem you're having Arcanis_?
<usr13> ttal: You might switch to nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Arcanis_> Ubuntu 13.10, just installed it to check it out.  came with xorg nvidia driver.
<ttal> usr13: what do you mean by that?
<Arcanis_> Tried to remove that and install the one from the nvidia website.
<Arcanis_> But the problem is, when I turn it on, it takes me to the terminal and doesn't load the GUI.
<usr13> ttal: Change your dns server(s)
<usr13> ttal: On your router, or on your system.
<Arcanis_> It is either that or because I installed cinnamon.
<Arcanis_> But I uninstalled that.
<linu1> greeter, yes even i tried with gphoto2 but it does not give me any device in  /dev/ directory.
<usr13> Arcanis_: Check the date on /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> Arcanis_: Did you trun off the X server when you installed it?
<greeter> hmm. have you checked your camera settings? sometimes cameras offer multiple connection types
<usr13> ttal: Edit /etc/resolv.conf  and add lines nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Arcanis_> usr13 I'm not entirely sure. I just used sudo apt-get remove xorg-server
<Arcanis_> And then, sudo sh nvidiadriver
<usr13> Arcanis_: You removed xrog-server?
<Arcanis_> Yep
<Arcanis_> The Nvidia driver wouldnt run with it on.
<usr13> Arcanis_: Not sure why you did that....
<Arcanis_> Said it couldn't be installed.
<Arcanis_> Because I'm new at this :D
<Arcanis_> So basically what you are saying is to reinstall it?
<usr13> Arcanis_: It said it couldn't be installed because the X server was running.  reinstall xorg-server
<Arcanis_> Alright be back when that's done. I need help figuring out nvidia..
<Arcanis_> Thanks.
<usr13> Arcanis_: What you should have done is  "service lightdm stop"
<ActionParsnip> Arcanis_: if you want to use the driver from nvidia.com (for whatever reason)
<Arcanis_> ALright.
<ActionParsnip> Arcanis_: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then select root
<ActionParsnip> Arcanis_: there is nvidia-current in the repos which will autoupdate for you as well as complete DKMS on kernel upgrades
<usr13> Arcanis_: Yea or as ActionParsnip suggests, you can reboot into text mode.
<ActionParsnip> Arcanis_: I suggest you use that
<ttal> usr13: Looks like your initial solution of "sudo apt-get install chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra" worked. Thanks!
<linu1> greeter yes it is isi camera but it now it interfaced with usb,i just connected using usb cable only.
<greeter> hmm... i'm not sure what the issue could be. maybe a driver for that particular camera hasn't been released yet. is it a new camera?
<linu1> greeter yes actually i bought it from my friend for r&d,it is new one.
<greeter> then maybe it's just a question of waiting till the driver comes out. i've found gphoto2 is usually very fast at releasing linux drivers for cameras
<greeter> you can try checking their website, see if your camera model is listed there
<greeter> if it is listed and you installed gphoto2 from the repo, you might try compiling from source or using one of their binaries if available, you can sometimes get newer versions of software that way
<lok-jpr-india> how to setup openssl certificates..anyone plz..where to start for them...!
<andreino> ciao a tutti
<linu1> greeter,yes i installed gphoto2 but there is no binaries related to that camera,anyhow thanks,i will try
<andreino> !list
<ubottu> andreino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lschuetze> Anyone familar with suspend and ACPI? Got a problem right here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2203563
<PurplePeople> Hi guys. I can't make screenshots. When I press "Prnt" I cant insert the image into any image editor like GIMP. Why is that?
<PurplePeople> And no "save"-dialog appears
<geirha> PurplePeople: what *does* happen?
<geirha> PurplePeople: Post a screenshot of what happens when you take a screenshot ^^
<PurplePeople> geirha: The images are only stored in $HOME/Pictures. But no save-dialog appears.
<ActionParsnip> PurplePeople: you can install applications like shutter
<PurplePeople> Ok. Problem solved.
<ActionParsnip> :)
<Sven_vB> hi. anyone knows a simple CLI temperature converter? "units" doesn't know °F, deg F, and F seems to be about mass.
<FashionGi> hi
<cfhowlett> FashionGi, greetings
<MickS> Sven_vB: tempF and tempC in units
<Sven_vB> thx
<Sven_vB> MickS, "Error in '10 tempF': Parse error"
<str3ss> et hop re
<shadowphrogg3264> hi guys
<shadowphrogg3264> anyone care to help to solve a strange dhcp error?
<gordonjcp> !ask | shadowphrogg3264
<ubottu> shadowphrogg3264: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shadowphrogg3264> gordonjcp: sorry, so the issue is that I had a blackout 2 days ago, router rebooted, leases ip to all other machines
<shadowphrogg3264> but not for the ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> Sven_vB: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/184539-converting-centigrade-fahrenheit-vice-versa.html
<shadowphrogg3264> dhclient -r; dhclient -v eth0 cannot find a dhcp server
<ActionParsnip> shadowphrogg3264: if you set the IP manually is it ok?
<master_op> hello, i asked here before on how to setup an smtp server, and someone told me that i can use mailgun, after registration i have the following message : Your account is disabled. Business verification is required.
<master_op> !smtp
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<shadowphrogg3264> in network/interfaces?
<master_op> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<ActionParsnip> shadowphrogg3264: however you like, you can even use ifconfig if you like
<ActionParsnip> shadowphrogg3264: is this a wired connection?
<shadowphrogg3264> yep
<ActionParsnip> shadowphrogg3264: tried the wire in a different port on the router?
<ActionParsnip> shadowphrogg3264: or a different cable?
<shadowphrogg3264> different port check
<shadowphrogg3264> different cable check
<ActionParsnip> do the lights flash on the ethernet port itself?
<shadowphrogg3264> static ip fail
<shadowphrogg3264> yes light flashes periodically
<ActionParsnip> shadowphrogg3264: does a known OK system work ok on the same cable in the same port on the router?
<shadowphrogg3264> like there's act on the link
<shadowphrogg3264> not tried yet
<shadowphrogg3264> tried 3 ports, 2 cables
<ActionParsnip> shadowphrogg3264: might be the nic on the system
<shadowphrogg3264> damn, it's onboard
<shadowphrogg3264> ifconfig shows allright though
<shadowphrogg3264> also I can ifup/down without no error
<ActionParsnip> shadowphrogg3264: if you ifup do you get dhcp?
<master_op> can i install postfix to just end email and not receiving ?
<ikonia_> master_op: it's an mta - you can use it for just outgoing mail
<shadowphrogg3264> ActionParsnip: nope, same DHCPDISCOVER shower happens
<master_op> good, can i use it to send from php (for exp), and put smtp : localhost ?
<shadowphrogg3264> and then no servers found
<ikonia_> master_op: yes, sure if you configure it like that
<master_op> is there any tutorial to configure it ? i followed the main tuto on ubuntu website but i cannot send mail
<ikonia_> master_op: many tutorials on the web, however they are all hit/miss, you need to have a bit of knowledge about how mail servers work and work through trouble shooting it
<ikonia_> master_op: eg: is this a home connection or a machine in a data center ?
<master_op> hom connection, but i want to test and  deploy it in a VPS
<hitsujiTMO> master_op: it wont work in a home connection. ISPs block port 25
<ikonia_> master_op: ok, so if you are using a home connection, you should look to relay through your ISP's mail server too, as your home connection will probably be black listed, and some ISP's will block port 25 - although some won't, you need to check
<ikonia_> hitsujiTMO: not all do,
<master_op> ok
<master_op> thank you all
<shadowphrogg3264> damn, there was a short-circuit on the branch the machines are on
<Arcanis_> Alright, I was finally able to get back to my desktop. What is the correct way to install an Nvidia driver without breaking Xorg?
<hitsujiTMO> ikonia_: true i guess, i have just yet to come across a residential ISP that doesn't
<hitsujiTMO> Arcanis_: what gpu do you have, and what version if ubuntu?
<Arcanis_> Ubuntu 13.10, Nvidia GTX 650 TI
<Arcanis_> Already went to the website and downloaded the nvidia driver for linux x64.
<hitsujiTMO> Arcanis_: just: sudo apt-get install nvidia-319
<hitsujiTMO> Arcanis_: don't install from the website, install from the ubuntu repos
<Arcanis_> Will it be the same as that Xorg crap?
<Arcanis_> Or will it actually be the nvidia driver with the nvidia control panel?
<hitsujiTMO> Arcanis_: is the nvidia driver
<Arcanis_> Alright thanks. It's running now.
<hitsujiTMO> Arcanis_: its just packaged specifically to run well with the existing xorg and kernel that you're using
<Arcanis_> So after installing the driver, restart, and it should take effect?
<ARNOLD-TELECOM_> msg acrocity hi don man
<ARNOLD-TELECOM_> usage
<hitsujiTMO> Arcanis_: yup. it should have triggered a generation of the xorg.conf so a restart should all be whats needed
<Arcanis_> Thank you very much hitsujiTMO
<Arcanis_> I think I shall be in here a bit now that I'm playing with Ubuntu :D
<Arcanis_> Be back.
<ARNOLD-TELECOM_> msg Arcanis hi
<Arcanis_> By Nvidia driver, did you mean Nvidia X Server?
<hitsujiTMO> Arcanis_: its the nvidia kernel module and xserver driver
<Arcanis_> It failed to start once. The cursor kept flashing. Then the second time it worked and generated a few errors for xorg.
<Arcanis_> Ahh. Is there any way to get the control panel similar to Windows?
<hitsujiTMO> Arcanis_: can you pastebin the contents of: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Arcanis_> To adjust settings.
<Arcanis_> One second.
<ActionPa1snip> ARNOLD-TELECOM_: you need to prefix commands with slashes
<ActionPa1snip> ARNOLD-TELECOM_: eg:   /msg user hi
<hitsujiTMO> Arcanis_: nvidia-settings-319   is the nvidia control panel
<Arcanis_> Oh thank you!
<hitsujiTMO> ok sorry, have to go, someone else should be able to chime in and help you further with any issues
<Arcanis_> hitsujiTMO, there are two.
<Arcanis_> There is a .old also
<Arcanis_> Oh alright.
<Arcanis_> Thanks for the help.
<Arcanis_> Do you want the paste in here still?
<Arcanis_> Should be fine. It is working now.
<shadowphrogg3264> re
<shadowphrogg3264> I crafted a loopback cable
<shadowphrogg3264> able to ping myself thru that
<shadowphrogg3264> nope, it was thru lo
<svsurvase> i am not able to install update
<ActionPa1snip> svsurvase: can you use http://pastie.org   and give the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<ActionPa1snip> svsurvase: or use a different pastebin if you desire
<svsurvase> how yo get that update
<ActionPa1snip> svsurvase: can you please run the command I gave and pastebin the output. Thanks
<ntz> hello
<ntz> does askbuntu have some moderators ?
<ActionPa1snip> ntz: i'd ask in #askubuntu
<ntz> good point :), thanks .. didn't poll alis
<ActionPa1snip> ntz: seems to be #ubuntu-stack
<Xamus> Hello - ciao :)
<svsurvase> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<svsurvase> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<ActionPa1snip> svsurvase: are updates installing presently?
<ActionPa1snip> svsurvase: or are you installing a package?
<shadowphrogg3264> (1:04:04 PM) svsurvase: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shadowphrogg3264> (1:04:05 PM) svsurvase: E: Unable to lock the list directory
<shadowphrogg3264> do you sudo?
<svsurvase> E: crossplatformui: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Sven_vB> ActionPa1snip, thanks
<svsurvase> this error i am getting while installing an update
<ActionPa1snip> !fixapt | svsurvase
<ubottu> svsurvase: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Rory> svsurvase: Are you making sure to use "sudo apt-get update" so it is running with the necessary privileges?
<svsurvase> yes
<iko1> thanks
<ActionPa1snip> svsurvase: does the command ubottu gave, help?
<svsurvase> no
<ActionPa1snip> svsurvase: can you pastebin the output please??
<ActionPa1snip> svsurvase: how can we possibly advise when we cannot see the results of the commands we give
<ActionPa1snip> svsurvase: we cannot see your screen, and a flat 'no' tells us less than nothing
<ActionPa1snip> svsurvase: think about it.....
<chemist^> !details | svsurvase
<ubottu> svsurvase: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<svsurvase> update getting installed but with error i recenently told
<ActionPa1snip> svsurvase: use http://pastie.org   copy ALL the text from the terminal and make a paastebin of the text so we can see what is happening
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> svsurvase, you could install "pastebinit" ... sudo apt-get install pastebinit ... and then just issue a command and append the pastebinit - it will automatically paste your output to pastebin, and give you an URL.... example: "sudo apt-get update | pastebinit"
<svsurvase> thank you
<shibly> Hi
<ActionPa1snip> hi shibly
<dhenden> Hi all, I am having issues on a 8.0.4 LTS installation where I cannot seem to get new cron jobs to run
<ActionPa1snip> dhenden: does the system have a desktop UI?
<dhenden> in root user, ran crontab -e, added * * * * * /bin/echo "Test" >> /tmp/test123.txt
<dhenden> any ideas?
<ActionPa1snip> dhenden: does the system have a desktop UI?
<dhenden> no only cli
<ActionPa1snip> dhenden: is cron running as a service?
<dhenden> Yea i ran ps aux | cron
<ActionPa1snip> dhenden: what does: service cron status       output?
<dhenden> returns usage, (start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload)
<ActionPa1snip> dhenden: then you didnt run it right.
<dhenden> there are already crons running, checked syslog /USR/SBIN/CRON[21656]:  CMD (/bin/local/qd live >/dev/null 2>&1)
<ActionPa1snip> dhenden: is /tmp writable?
<dhenden> yea checked the permissions
<shadowphrogg3264> yanked in a SMC-made RTL8139 based NIC
<shadowphrogg3264> it works
<dhenden> even tried restarting cron service :S
<ActionPa1snip> dhenden: try every 2 seconds for teh job.
<ActionPa1snip> dhenden: do other cron jobs work ok?
<ActionPa1snip> dhenden: when you made the crontab, did the system report that it was added ok?
<dhenden> yea fine, If I change it I can see "crontab[11209]: (root) LIST (root)
<dhenden> in syslog
<Waraqa> Hi, How can I know which account ubuntuone-client is connected to?
<Nothing_Much> Question, how is a Radeon Xpress 200 on Mir/Xmir?
<Nothing_Much> *XMir
<Waraqa> Where is the file that store account information of u1sdtool?
<fibz_> id expect it to go to unity2d and suck
<LumberJackTeam> how can i change the apps bar to the right side
<dougl> morning
<shadowphrogg3264> thanks all
<shadowphrogg3264> bye
<Nothing_Much> How well does a Radeon Xpress 200 run on Mir/XMir?
<dhenden> sorry got called awau
<dhenden> *away
<fibz_> id expect it to go to unity2d and suck
<dhenden> back now
<fibz_> @ Nothing4You
<fibz_> @ Nothing_Much
<fibz_> your better off with xfce
<Nothing_Much> Darn
<Nothing4You> fibz_: what
<Nothing_Much> I really can't stand XFCE
<somsip> !mir | Nothing4You (it's not in production yet)
<ubottu> Nothing4You (it's not in production yet): Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<LumberJackTeam> how can i change the apps bar to the right side?
<Nothing4You> unity sucksa
<Nothing4You> agreed
<fibz_> Nothing4You, sorry, auto-complete fail
<Nothing_Much> Unity is awesome, I hate xfce
<dhenden> hmmm really at a lost end with this one, even tried editing /etc/crontab and crontab~ but still not run
<Nothing_Much> Nothing4You: Sorry about my username >.>
<Nothing4You> unity sucks
<Nothing4You> fluxbox ftw
<fibz_> then try it out, but i know the xpress200 will lag
<Nothing4You> Nothing_Much: at least you stopped those failcompletes in #defocus :P
<Nothing_Much> lol
<Nothing_Much> Well I need a better graphics chip
<Nothing_Much> A Radeon HD 2000 or 3000 series would do for me :(
<gr33n7007h> dhenden,  try removing file extensions
<Mandlekin> Hello
<Waraqa> I have the token of ubuntuone-client but how can I find the email and password?
<Mandlekin> I have question
<Waraqa> I don't know which account it is connected to
<Mandlekin> If a woman is with a black man, she is soiled beyond any cleansing?
<somsip> !o4o | Mandlekin
<ubottu> Mandlekin: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<Mandlekin> Nice bro
<Mandlekin> I care?
<Mandlekin> bastard
<somsip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Nothing4You> lol
<somsip> Waraqa: what legitimate reason whould you have for wanting to do that?
<Waraqa> somsip: I installed ubuntu one long time ago and forgot my account info
<somsip> Waraqa: but you kept a token? It doesn't sound likely...
<Waraqa> I need to get them again rather than create a new account
<dhenden> hmmm really at a lost end with this one, even tried editing /etc/crontab and crontab~ but still not running
<Waraqa> somsip: I found the token in gnome kerying manager
<Waraqa> somsip: I'm connected to the account now but I don't remember which email I used
<ActionPa1snip> dhenden: if you run:   crontab -l    do you see the job?
<somsip> Waraqa: never used it, so I can't help. I'd imagine there was a 'reminder email' on there somewhere but maybe not
<Hanumaan> how to give permission to specific user after mounting through NFS ? what kind of options should be there in exports and fstab ?
<tux_addict> hello :-) i want to switch the led of my webcam, its fired with a uvcvideo driver. is it the right direction to get the soutcecode of that driver, modify it and recompile it ?
<laze1989> Anyone with some experience with ACPI and sleep? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2203563 The lid open/close ACPI events are recognized but the laptop is not waking up on lid open :(
<ActionPa1snip> Hanumaan: nfs follows normal linux permissions so just set the permissions on the monted data as you expect
<ActionPa1snip> Hanumaan: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-ubuntu-nfs-server-configuration-howto/
<chemist^> laze1989, i personally never use "sleep" or "hibernation" ... it's useless
<tux_addict> agree on chemnist. the re wake ups needs more power then it saves if im not seriously mistaken
<chemist^> laze1989, but, you could try out the "gnome-tweak-tool" or smth like that
<chemist^> yap, the computer on idle, with monitor turned off, doesn't eat up that much power
<chemist^> why would anyone use the "sleep" mode?
<laze1989> tux_addict, I want it to restart faster not to safe power. Sleep sucks a lot more power compared to sleeping under windows.
<tux_addict> laze1989: u wont be faster waking ur machine up from sleepmode, then from idle !
<laze1989> chemist^, I am using a laptop and if you're walking around for quick meetings it's better to just sleep and wakeup. But nvm, I dont want to talk about the pros and cons just get it working ;)
<chemist^> laze1989, it's even better to just have it running and not sleeping
<Hanumaan> ActionPa1snip, I want the same permissions which exist on the nfs server to all the nfs clients
<laze1989> tux_addict, I dont know if we're meaning the same but I mean to suspend the machien.
<chemist^> laze1989, just enable the setting to turn your screen of when you close the lid
<chemist^> off*
<Hanumaan> ActionPa1snip, as of now once it is mounted getting root permissions and only root can write
<tux_addict> laze1989 me too. the suspend mode and its recovery needs lots of time and energy. ull be faster and more efficient just with idle and a disabled screen. the only thing left would be ur harddisks, which u might not want to keep on spinning when carrieng ur book around.
<laze1989> tux_addict, Yea but upon taking the laptop in it's case and put it in my rucksack it'll become hot in there. Just turning off the screen is not my use case. Sorry.
<ActionPa1snip> Hanumaan: then the 2nd link I gave may help, you can give certain access based on system and so forth
<tux_addict> laze1989 ah i think i understand now. for that usage i woul prefer to power it off. the boot process dont take more than a minute anyways
<tux_addict> laze1989 but u may have a look under ur exact notebook type and acpi under ur favourite search engine. it may be others have already solved that.
<laze1989> tux_addict, Nevertheless I would like to fix the laptop is not resuming upon lid open. The event is recognized by acpid/acpi_listen. Calling pm-suspend then will not change anything so I am looking whats responsible for that.
<tux_addict> laze1989 sure, makes sense. what exakt type of notebook u got tzhere ?
<laze1989> tux_addict, Samsung Series 7 Chronos 700Z3A-S02DE :) There are several people with Samsung devices and a similar problem.
<laze1989> tux_addict, /proc/acpi/wakeup does not list LID0 as wakeup device. Changing the OSI to different windows versions doesnt change it either.
<chemist^> laze1989, did you take a look at gnome-tweak-tool?: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gnome-tweak-tool-a-tool-for-changing-specialised-or-advanced-gnome3-settings.html
<tux_addict> laze1989 ah i see... sorry laze, i fear i cant help you on this then. i saw that there brand new forum topics about it which remain unanswered by now. hm, maybe smbdy else here can, or u may file a bugreport. or u could try askubuntu too.
<laze1989> chemist^, I used it in older versions of Ubuntu. But the laptop does to sleep on lid close. Lid open is my problem :)
<||arifaX> laze1989: on my acer lt I have to use the cursor keys once to resume, maybe same at your machine?
<tux_addict> laze1989 u laso may want to test the freshest kernel available, could be a chance too.
<laze1989> ||arifaX, I need to press the power button to resume
<dhenden> really weird, thanks for your help guys. Exited term (working remotely) reconnected and now cron is running fine :|
<laze1989> tux_addict, Since the event is recognized by ACPI I thought it would be a problem in the software stack of Ubuntu.
<Hix> 1
<LumberJackTeam> the brits say that ubuntu is safe for consumption
<LumberJackTeam> how can i change the apps bar to the right side?
<jamie_> is there an apt proxy program that simply acts as a transparent proxy?
<makara> most of my colleagues use Skype. We need a company-wide messenger system. Suggest platform independent, reliable alternative?
<makara> Groupwise messenger was nice back in the day
<jamie_> I'd like to be able to just set a simple config on the clients and then have them download the files from a centralised local location
<jamie_> so my 4 vms aren't repeatedly downloading the same 100M of files with apt-get
<ActionPa1snip> jamie_: like a LAN based repo?
<ActionPa1snip> jamie_: rather than all systems going to the web for packages?
<w0rmie> i'va probelm using tftp server under xinetd to get the boot image from my main machine (server), it gives always the message tftp open timeout
<jamie_> ActionPa1snip: like a LAN based repo crossed with squid
<jamie_> ActionPa1snip: although I am actually using vagrant, all the hosts are local vms
<makara> jamie_, use squi-deb-proxy
<makara> jamie_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/3503/best-way-to-cache-apt-downloads-on-a-lan
<makara> jamie_, squid-deb-proxy
<makara> it's zero-conf based, so the client will scan the LAN for a proxy and use it
<jamie_> makara: thanks, I'd not seen that yet.  I'll check it out
<makara> I've used it. It's great
<ActionPa1snip> jamie_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/170348/how-to-make-my-own-local-repository
<makara> I've tried apt-cache, but it doesn't handle multiple version nicely
<ActionPa1snip> jamie_: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Create-a-LAN-Repository-with-Apt-Cacher-45978.shtml
<jamie_> ActionPa1snip: also thanks
<makara> read my comment at the bottom! :)
<itsprdp> @kreitcher hi !
<bmxscott1993> can some one help me how do i get  AMD Catalyst Control Center and how do i get it to work on my x1550 card i tryed it like 5 time and it go in to low mod but i have unintalled it and tryed othere way on ubuntu 13.10
<Xuisce1> hi all
<Sylario> I'm trying to do a 'sudo apt-get install wkhtmltopdf' and i have a bunch of warning that files ending by "Ubuntu4.4" cannot be found, after looking on the servers, version available ends by "ubuntu4.5" and higher. WHat does that 4.4 means exactly?
<Xuisce1> hi all
<Busybyeski> I have a /movie/ directory, full of many other directories of movie titles.  How can I sort these directories by their recursive size, either in CLI or GUI?
<Boogeyman> anyone familiar with conky?
<ActionPa1snip> Busybyeski: du -sch * | sort
<ActionPa1snip> Busybyeski: or read the sort man page for better options
<Busybyeski> i'll have to look into du as well, thanks ActionPa1snip!
<fidel> Boogeyman: consider #conky
<Boogeyman> ust found it, thanks
<Hanumaan> present configuration of nfs http://paste.ubuntu.com/6909253/ but user or the root unable to write in the client ..
<Boogeyman> +j
<Hanumaan> ActionPa1snip, I have tried the option what you gave but still seems to be not working ..
<Busybyeski> in this case, looks like "du | sort -g | less" is the right way to do it. g flag goes off numeric value.
<cypher-neo> Ugh. I like readable outputs better. Try "du -a -d1 -c -h | sort -h"
<Busybyeski> :O it's beautiful and you tricked me into reading more
<fixmypc956> Can someone assist in getting owncloud for ubuntu server finished or re-direct me to where I can get help with this issue?
<Busybyeski> what's a conventional way to organize tv/movie media in the Videos directory?
<Busybyeski> or a better question.. is "Videos" expected to exist anywhere, or could I just break it down further into different types of media?
<JustSomeGuy> hi i want to add an application to the launcher via the cli. how would i do that?
<xdotcommer> When I put this in "rc.local"  it does not start my script /usr/bin/screen -dm /home/my_bash_script.sh
<xdotcommer> am i doing something wrong
<natural> i just wanted to say thanks. Ubuntu is doing a great job.
<bitspark> hi
<tomixxx3> hi, i have ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS, what package do i need if i want to use "inet dhcp" in "interfaces" file?
<BPSTravis> That's defalt behavior??
<tomixxx3> i have uninstalled the network manager
<BPSTravis> well why did you do that :P
<tomixxx3> long story ;)
<BPSTravis> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=network-manager
<BPSTravis> :)
<ActionPa1snip> tomixxx3: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces    will give write access to the file
<tomixxx3> BPSTravis: ty
<BPSTravis> tomixxx3 NP
<stepjohn> Hi, just wondering if you can help ,me. When i try to install skype or steam (both 32 bit) on my 64 bit system it fails with dep errors. So I tracked down the problem. Basically if I try to install libxcb1:i386 it tries to remove half my system. I'm running 13.10.
<stepjohn> Just wondering if this is just my system being strange or if there is a problem with that package.
<ActionPa1snip> stepjohn: run:  sudo apt-get -f install
<SwedeMike> stepjohn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#How_to_Make_32-bit_Applications_Work_on_a_64-bit_Operating_System   option 1 is probably what you want to do
<stepjohn> ActionPa1snip: my system is in a consistent state so install -f doesn't do anything
<stepjohn> SwedeMike: 13.10 doesn't have the ia32-libs
<SwedeMike> stepjohn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182653 solves your problem?
<ActionPa1snip> stepjohn: then your packages are fine and the deps for skype and steam are satisfied
<bitspark> hi i am using ubuntu 12.04 when i try to install firm ware for linux kernal driver it show error with mismatch drver files exit
<ActionPa1snip> bitspark: how are you trying to install the firmware?
<stepjohn> ActionPa1snip: SwedeMike http://pastebin.com/fJCtkX0H
<bitspark> i just tried from update center
<ActionPa1snip> stepjohn: try grabbing the deb from skype.com
<SwedeMike> stepjohn: did you follow the guides I pasted for you BEFORE you try to install skype?
<stepjohn> ActionPa1snip: Tried the deb from skype, I also have the same problem with steam
<SwedeMike> stepjohn: after adding i386, did you do update/dist-upgrade ? or added the repo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted universe multiverse" as stated in the last guide, and then installed ia32-libs ?
<SwedeMike> I don't have 64bit 13.10 box available, so I can't test myself.
<stepjohn> SwedeMike: yep, did an update and dist-upgrade , adding the last releases repo to get the ia-32 package isn't the correct fix. The problem seems to be that some i32 bit package want to remove 1/2 my system when they are installed
<cypher-neo> stepjohn: ia32-libs? You doing some Google development?
<z1haze> eeek, can someone please help me out, im not so great with linux, etc.. but i think i accidently changed some permissions for the '/' directory by mistake.. i was doing a chown -R for a directory but by mistake i hit enter at / instead of typing in my full directory
<shafox> grunt dist doesnt import css files in EAK.
<stepjohn> z1haze: that's not an easy fix at all
<z1haze> shit, well what do i do
<shafox> reinstall
<z1haze> whatt?
<bitspark> reinstall
<shafox> recover if you can
<stepjohn> z1haze: Have you got a back up of the / filesystem that you can use to compare permissions with
<Pici> z1haze: what exact command did you use?
<z1haze> i typed this
<z1haze> 1 sec
<z1haze> ill pull the history
<z1haze> sudo chown -R minecraft:mcserver /
<Pici> z1haze: In most cases this requires a reinstall, but there are some things that you could have typed that would make it 'somewhat' easy to recover
<z1haze> i caneledd it like immdiately
<Pici> That is not one of those easy commands
<z1haze> itdidnt get that far
<stepjohn> z1haze: that's not that bad
<stepjohn> z1haze: do a ls -lh /
<z1haze> thank u!
<stepjohn> z1haze: is everything owned by minecraft
<z1haze> yep
<z1haze> no
<z1haze> wait
<z1haze> most is
<z1haze> do i just do the same thing and put it back root:root?
<stepjohn> z1haze: noooo
<z1haze> ok
<stepjohn> z1haze: not everything is owned by root
<z1haze> ok ill do whatever it takes
<z1haze> therse not many things on this server
<z1haze> theres a lot of data, but most of it is by 1 user
<stepjohn> z1haze: what you need to do is figure out what dirs got changes
<stepjohn> z1haze: what dirs got changed
<stepjohn> z1haze: hopefully not etc and bin
<z1haze> yea
<z1haze> thats the first one
<bitspark> i have a problem with linux firmware install
<bitspark> using ubuntu 12.04
<z1haze> http://imageshack.com/a/img203/1758/5d7b.png stepjohn
<stepjohn> z1haze: on everything in /bin and the bin dir itself need to be root:root
<z1haze> sudo chown -R root:root /bin ?
<stepjohn> z1haze: eekk you toasted everything
<z1haze> i cancelled it quick
<mocara> z1haze, 1 do not exit that root shell you have
<z1haze> but i guess its faster than my responses
<z1haze> ok i wont
<mocara> z1haze, 2 try to find another box with the same distro.
<mocara> You could record the perms on a directory from it and then apply them on the other box.
<z1haze> i dont really know what im doing :( kinda panicing
<hitsujiTMO> !details | bitspark
<ubottu> bitspark: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mocara> What time of box is it? Where is it hosted? Cloud or physical?
<z1haze> stepjohn should i start first by doing the ownership of /bin
<stepjohn> yep /bin and /root need to be root:root
<z1haze> i dunno
<z1haze> ok let me do that
<z1haze> sudo chown -R root:root /bin ?
<z1haze> i wanna be sure
<stepjohn> z1haze: chown -R root:root  /bin /root
<mocara> And watch out for spaces! :P
 * mocara wonders if it is too soon
<z1haze> im copy and pasing
<z1haze> eh im fk'd
<z1haze> i dont have the root password i only had sudo
<z1haze> and it wont let me sudo now
<mocara> shit bricks.
<stepjohn> z1haze: eeeeek
<mocara> Okay, so where is this machine and what type is it?
<mocara> There are still possible solutions
<z1haze> ok
<stepjohn> z1haze: can you get console access
<z1haze> the machine is from a friend
<z1haze> yea im in ssh right now
<mocara> Do you know where it is hosted?
<tux_fan> hi all. the netiquette of bugreport filing tells me to update my firmware before filling in a bugreport. so how do i update the firmware of my netXtreme card reader ?
<stepjohn> z1haze: I mean can you get access to the actually keyboard and video output. VNC etc
<mocara> If it's a cloud box you could bring another up and move it across.
<z1haze> no
<z1haze> i dont its phsyical
<z1haze> cause its been moved
<z1haze> like we've aded more ram to it, etc
<stepjohn> z1haze: if you give me the ip I can find out who it's hosted wit
<stepjohn> h
<mocara> was about to ask the same thing in private :)
<z1haze> talking to the owner now
<mocara> cool
<stepjohn> z1haze: Id start backing up all the vital data asap. As the easiest solution is to do a reinstall.
<stepjohn> z1haze: Otherwise you need to get root on the machine and chown the dirs and files to the correct permissions
<racer0940> anyone else just get a ping from YoLtA?
<z1haze> ill ask him
<stepjohn> z1haze: Sudo doesn't work as its setuid and the file is now owned by the incorrect user
<z1haze> well im the user
<z1haze> so thats weird
<stepjohn> z1haze: /usr/bin/sudo should be owned by root
<stepjohn> z1haze: I'm guessing it's now owned by minecraft.
<stepjohn> z1haze: That means you can sudo anymore
<stepjohn> z1haze: cant*
<z1haze> yea
<z1haze> makes since
<z1haze> sense*
<z1haze> well talkign to the guy now, gonna try to get root, if he even knows it
<z1haze> if we get root, will that help
<stepjohn> z1haze: sure
<z1haze> i also mentioned to lfind another box with that setup
<somsip> racer0940: this has been happening on and off for a few days. The ops are aware, but you can nudge them in #ubuntu-ops if you want to
<racer0940> that's fine, I was just curious if it was spam to a large amount of people
<z1haze> ok we're in root
<z1haze> i told him chown -R root:root  /bin /root first
<diego_1> hello
<stepjohn> z1haze: then chown root:root /sbin && chown root:shadow /sbin/unix_chkpwd
<z1haze> k relaying the info
<stepjohn> z1haze: then chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo
<stepjohn> z1haze: after that you should be able to sudo
<z1haze> then we try to fix the little issues? lol
<z1haze> or should that do it
<Sara> Hi all, I have a quick question. I have a broadcom wifi card on my desktop and it is the only way I can connect to the internet. I am trying to use b43-cutter to install the wl_prebuilt.o but It prints cannot open input file
<stepjohn> z1haze: that's fixed enough so you can login
<z1haze> well one main thing i noticed
<z1haze> mysql was all messed up it seemed
<z1haze> nothing could connect to the dtabases
<stepjohn> z1haze: yep it needs alot more fixing on it
<trijntje> is it possible to use the software center option 'sync between computers' to restore installed programs after a reinstall?
<z1haze> k ill post once hes changes everything u said
<z1haze> ok all folders changed
<stepjohn> z1haze: can you sudo now?
<z1haze> hmm no do i need to restart?
<stepjohn> z1haze: do not restart that machine
<stepjohn> z1haze: you restart it, it may never reboot
<z1haze> no i meant my console
<stepjohn> z1haze: no it should work
<z1haze> then icant sudo
<Busybyeski> how can i hook-in lightning or some other calendar into the toolbar's calendar?
<z1haze> then chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo
<z1haze> oops my bad
<z1haze> http://pastebin.com/CpthpbXc
<stepjohn> z1haze: chown root:root /etc/sudo* -R
<stepjohn> z1haze: then try to sudo again
<TJ-> I have an upstart job stuck in "stop/killed" state (ureadhead-other), with init (pid 1) still holding an open log-file for the job, which I need closing (the log-file is inside a chroot that needs umount-ing). The job process no longer exists. Any suggestions on how to proceed?
<stepjohn> TJ-: you can do a lsof | grep path to log file to find out what has it open
<z1haze> stepjohn he did that too but i cant sudo
<stepjohn> TJ-: for example lsof | grep /var/log/dmesg
<sarah34> Anybody there ? I mean anybody helpful ?
<sarah34> I have question
<stepjohn> sarah34: sure
<z1haze> oh there is no sudo
<z1haze> sudoers?
<TJ-> stepjohn: That won't help. I need a way to persuade init to close the log-file for a job it has stopped
<stepjohn> TJ-: does init have the log file open
<ActionPa1snip> z1haze: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<stepjohn> TJ-: it will tell you the pid of the process that has it open
<z1haze> can i do that from anywhere?
<sarah34> I'm watching online movies they're free movies serials but no way to download them and I want to ask is there some script I could put link to the video and link to down load would come out ? Or some web that convert links to download link ?
<ActionPa1snip> z1haze: yes
<z1haze> cat /etc/issue
<z1haze> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<sarah34> Any advice ?
<TJ-> stepjohn: I *know* the pid, it's 1! I'm asking how to persuade init to close that file now the upstart job has stopped
<ActionPa1snip> sarah34: do you watch them in a web browser?
<z1haze> ActionPa1snip: cat /etc/issue
<z1haze> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<z1haze> just puts that
<ActionPa1snip> z1haze: i saw
<z1haze> mm
<stepjohn> TJ-: I can't see why upstart would have any log file open
<ActionPa1snip> z1haze: ubuntu uses sudo for admin tasks so if you dont have sudo you are pretty screwed
<ActionPa1snip> z1haze: what is the output of:  which sudo
<z1haze> that's what were trying to fix
<stepjohn> ActionPa1snip: He has messed up file perms on / root
<z1haze> its /usr/bin/sudo
<ActionPa1snip> stepjohn: oh jesus
<stepjohn> ActionPa1snip: yep chown -R
<ActionPa1snip> z1haze: ok and the output of:  echo $PATH
<z1haze> we fixed some of it already
<stepjohn> z1haze: we have fix 1/100
<stepjohn> bin sbin and /root
<z1haze> ./usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<sarah34> ActionPa1snip yes
<sarah34> I watch them in the browseer
<stepjohn> the perms on sudo and /etc/sudo* are correct
<ActionPa1snip> sarah34: there are various downloader addons and extensions for web browsers, try a few
<stepjohn> z1haze: is there anyhing in /var/log/auth about the sudo
<JustSomeGuy> hi can i tell dconf-editor to change another file than ~/.config/dconf/user?
<stepjohn> z1haze: I'm betting that pam is messed up
<ActionPa1snip> z1haze: what is the output of:  ls -la /etc/sudo*
<TJ-> stepjohn: You should try "sudo ls -l /proc/1/fd/" - upstart manages log-files on behalf of some processes
<sarah34> Action ok
<z1haze> no such file or directory
<ActionPa1snip> z1haze: use a pastebin to host the output
<z1haze> i have sudoers
<stepjohn> TJ-: on my system it has two open
<z1haze> ls -la /etc/sudo
<z1haze> ls: cannot access /etc/sudo: No such file or directory
<stepjohn> z1haze: ls -ls /etc/sudoers && ls -ls /etc/sudoers.d/
<ActionPa1snip> z1haze: then you will need to drop to root recovery mode and recreate the file and / or check permissions as root
<stepjohn> ActionPa1snip: He has a friend with a root shell open
<TJ-> stepjohn: Yeah. And it seems like there is no way to make it close even unlinked files, and as init can't be restarted there's no easy way to make it drop the fd
<stepjohn> ActionPa1snip: So we are trying to get enough working to get him sodo
<ActionPa1snip> z1haze: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers#The_Default_Ubuntu_Sudoers_File   is the default ubuntu sudoers file
<ActionPa1snip> stepjohn: ^
<stepjohn> ActionPa1snip: the sudo config was working until he ran the chown
<stepjohn> ActionPa1snip: so it's a file perm issue
<z1haze> i have the auth.log but its too large
<helo_> hello
<z1haze> 4 -r--r----- 1 root root 723 Jan 31  2012 /etc/sudoers
<z1haze> total 4
<z1haze> 4 -r--r----- 1 root root 753 Jan 31  2012 README
<ActionPa1snip> stepjohn: then copy your own to his. I'd just reinstall
<ActionPa1snip> z1haze: why were you chowning this stuff anyway?
<z1haze> i didnt mean to
<stepjohn> ActionPa1snip: he did / instead of /
<stepjohn> ActionPa1snip: he did / instead of ./
<ActionPa1snip> ohhh
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: ls -la /usr/bin/sudo
<stepjohn> hitsujiTMO: its root:root
<z1haze> yes root root
<stepjohn> z1haze: look at the bottom of /var/log/auth.log,
<stepjohn> z1haze: is there an error with something about sudo or pam
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: and its rws on u?
<z1haze> theres a lot o those i think let me upload the whole file
<stepjohn> hitsujiTMO: he only do chown not a chmod
<stepjohn> hitsujiTMO: do / did
<z1haze> http://backconnect.net/auth.log
<Guest4507> Can anyone offer any advice for moving & resizing a partition? I have a 2TiB drive which used to have a Windows boot partition on it, and an existing and in use EXT4 partition after. I deleted the Windows partitions, but can't resize or move the existing EXT4 partition. Here's what I tried: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6909605/
<z1haze> u see the post of the auth.log file
<z1haze> the owner said he'll do whatever
<stepjohn> z1haze: looking now
<z1haze> but i dont wanna reformat if dont have to
<stepjohn> z1haze: to be ownest, to fix this is going to take longer than just to format and reinstall
<z1haze> but what about all of the info
<z1haze> we have tons of info
<stepjohn> z1haze: back it up
<stepjohn> z1haze: df -lh
<compdoc> Guest4507, have you tried booting gparted?
<z1haze> so we cant fix it?
<stepjohn> z1haze: how big is the hd
<JustSomeGuy> is there no way to configure unity via an xml file?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: another thing? have you enabled the root user, and have you got password auth over ssh enabled?
<z1haze> yea root user works
<stepjohn> hitsujiTMO: He has a friend already logged in as root
<stepjohn> hitsujiTMO: using ssh
<stepjohn> z1haze: id just backup everything from the machine
<stepjohn> z1haze: do a reinstall and copy the stuff back
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: ok, someone is trying to brute force your password for that account
<z1haze> what do u mean
<Guest4507> compdoc: I am pretty sure gparted can do it, but I was hoping no to bring down the system, other aspects are currently in use and this process will take hours. Is there no CLI based solution?
<compdoc> Guest4507, I think the words "aspects are currently in use' thats causing the problem
<trijntje> Guest4507: there is no way to modify partitions while they are in use, and its not wise to change partitions without a full backup
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: the ip 114.80.246.146 is trying to gain access to your machine by guessing your root password. so if you get it back up and running, disable your root user and use key auth, and disable password auth
<Guest4507> compdoc: Other drives are in use performing other services, the drive in question is inactive/NOT mounted
<stepjohn> hitsujiTMO: or use fail2ban
<TJ-> z1haze: I've fixed such problems in the past where clients have done similar, by doing a clean install of the exact same version into a virtual machine image, then stopping the VM, loop-mounting it's file-system locally, and then running an iterative script on it that copies the permissions of each directory and file from the loopmount to the corrupted target. That has to have root access of course.
<Guest4507> trijntje: Other drives are in use performing other services, the drive in question is inactive/NOT mounted
<hitsujiTMO> stepjohn: thats not good enough when he's using really bad security practices
<z1haze> tj.. im sory but i dont know anything about that
<wotan147> how to fix virtuoso-t crashing after 15 min session ?
<Guest4507> compdoc: trijntje: a partition move for a 2tb volume can easily take an entire day
<z1haze> how do u know the ip 114.80.246.146 is trying to attack?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: your auth.log
<Guest4507> compdoc: trijntje: the drive referenced is not mounted or in use in any way, but other drives and services on the machine are still running
<compdoc> possibly so, although you could just remove the drive and attach it to a less used system
<TJ-> z1haze: The essence of your issue is to return the permissions to what they should be. Therefore you need a template which you can use to determine the correct permissions. That's one way to do it. Another way is to use a Live ISO image file-system
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: and its not the only one
<Guest4507> compdoc: so there is no way to move/resize ext4 in a non-gui linux? I'm blown away by that...
<trijntje> Guest4507: so nothing on that harddisk is in use?
<z1haze> yea a template
<Guest4507> trijntje: nothing at all
<z1haze> where can i get a template
<compdoc> Guest4507, if it wont let you, it is in use
<trijntje> Guest4507: so all active stuf is running from another physical harddrive?
<compdoc> if it werent in use, it would let you
<TJ-> z1haze: As well as a clean install into a VM, the squashfs file-system of the equivilent Live ISO would do
<andybrine> has anyone had a problem with the keyboard layout on 13.10? Everytime i change it, it goes back to the original
<andybrine> the @ and " symbols are around the wrong way
<stepjohn> z1haze: to find out the number of incorrectly owned file permission run find / -user minecraft | wc -l
<stepjohn> z1haze: there will literally be thousand
<z1haze> hitsujiTMO is that typical?
<Guest4507> trijntje: Correct, I am trying to make changes to /dev/sdl which is not mounted or in use in any way.
<z1haze> ok i hve a list
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: yes, thats why you DO NOT enable the root user, and why you use key auth instead of password auth
<z1haze> bunch of permission denied
<Guest4507> compdoc: it isn't that simple. the drive isn't in use... it is not mounted or a member of any other structure
<Meerkat> where can I download 14.04?
<TJ-> z1haze: what user account name are you logged into that system as? Is it not "minecraft" ?
<z1haze> yes
<z1haze> it is
<trijntje> Guest4507: can't you just install gparted on the running system and use that? I don't have experience with using command line to move partitions, though I'm sure its possible
<hitsujiTMO> Meerkat: #ubuntu+1 for anything trusty related http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<compdoc> Guest4507, sorry, I dont remember, what program are you using to resize?
<Meerkat> thanks.
<andybrine> keyboard layout on 13.10 is really shocking
<Guest4507> trijntje: the running system is Ubuntu Server and doesn't have any of the packages for a GUI or X window system
<Guest4507> compdoc: parted
<andybrine> I thought ubuntu was supposed to get better after each release. I cant see this happening right now.
<z1haze> hey guys is it possible to like reinstall keeping all files and just fixing the permissions?
<Guest4507> compdoc: But I am open to use something else if it is stable and can do move/resize
<ikonia> andybrine: what is the keyboard layout you are setting it to ?
<stepjohn> z1haze: how big is the hd
<stepjohn> z1haze: df -lh
<TJ-> z1haze: Is the machine accessible via a (remote) console, either directly by local keyboard, or over a network KVM ?
<z1haze> yea the owner can do it
<z1haze> its 500gb
<andybrine> I had it set on a UK keyboard which worked fine until I do a reboot, then all the keys are wrong
<stepjohn> z1haze: how much is used
<ikonia> andybrine: ok - so is this a standard UK keyboard ?
<z1haze> 130gb avil
<stepjohn> z1haze: ok you could back it all up somewhere then do a reinstall
<andybrine> its acutally a laptop keyboard
<trijntje> andybrine: how do you set it?
<ikonia> andybrine: ok, but a standard UK layout ?
<andybrine> yeah standard layout
<stepjohn> z1haze: you can do a reinstall without formating but that is risky
<TJ-> z1haze: Well then I'd recommend the owner restarts using a live ISO image from DVD or USB, mounts the affected file-systems, and corrects the permissions using the procedure I outlined earlier. That's the best/safest/most accurate way to fix it
<ikonia> andybrine: ok, so in the top right of the title bar, what does it show your keyboard layout as ?
<andybrine> English (Uk)
<ikonia> andybrine: and is your keyboard as you expect ?
<stepjohn> z1haze: or backup the data you require, reinstall and copy the data back
<andybrine> Well it is now as I have had to reselect that keyboard
<shreezbot> ls
<shreezbot> lol
<TJ-> andybrine: Are there multiple users of the PC using different log-ins, each using different keyboard layouts?
<andybrine> no, its just  me
<z1haze> tj where is the instructions ill copy paste to him
<ikonia> andybrine: if you click on the en uk option on the title bar are there any other seletions available, or just en uk ?
<shreezbot> Is there a better SSH client for debian than Xterm?
<ikonia> sorry English UK
<ikonia> shreezbot: xterm isn't a client
<andybrine> no, its just english uk
<TJ-> andybrine: Have you removed the US English keyboard layout from the available list?
<ikonia> shreezbot: ask in #debian
<ikonia> andybrine: ok, so when it's not using UK - what are the options ?
<andybrine> US Keyboard has completely gone
<shreezbot> ikonia, if it isn't a client, what is it?
<andybrine> only one in the options
<ikonia> shreezbot: a terminal emmulator
<TJ-> z1haze: I don't think copy-paste is going to work with such a case, even for an expert there's a lot to do. He needs an expert with hands-on.
<ikonia> andybrine: when you reboot does it set to UK
<ikonia> or USA ?
<weiss> hello! I have some problem wit wifi on newly installed ubuntu 13.10. It recognizes home network, sometimes it connects, but it disconnects after a few seconds. I must use ethernet cable for net on laptop
<andybrine> It shows that its a UK Keyboard
<ikonia> andybrine: but it's not ?
<z1haze> the kids a brain, hes like 18 and owns 2 companies, hes at the data center now so i think the server is actually with him
<shreezbot> ikonia, How does that make it not a client?  I'm confused?  In the client/server relationship xterm seems like it would certainly be a client...
<andybrine> no its not, the " and the @ signs are round the worng way
<TJ-> andybrine: Are the # and | switched, too?
<andybrine> yeah, they are all switched
<TJ-> andybrine: OK, so that really confirms it is switching to US layout
<andybrine> its strange having removed all the othe keyboads
<andybrine> yeah
<Adminator> just installed ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso in Virtualbox, created a user and pwd during install, and now Update Manager authentication fails using said pwd
<Adminator> any ideas besides memory lapse?
<TJ-> andybrine: Do you switch to another TTY and back to the GUI when this happens? Or can you associate it with running/closing some GUI application?
<weiss> hello! I have some problem wit wifi on newly installed ubuntu 13.10. It recognizes home network, sometimes it connects, but it disconnects after a few seconds. I must use ethernet cable for net on laptop. Any tests I could do?
<DJones> andybrine: A few people have had the same issue, UK keyboard changing to US keyboard in the last month or so, I had to change to US keyboard, then change back to UK keyboard using the keyboard/language selecter, that solved the issue for me
<andybrine> Im not 100% sure when it changes, at times its actually as im working
<z1haze> ok everyone thanks for all ur help and attempts
<andybrine> can be very frustrating at times
<z1haze> he said when he gets back to the office he'll reformat the box :\
<LumberJackTeam> how can i change the apps bar to the right side?
<DJones> andybrine: There a couple of different solutions mentioned here http://askubuntu.com/questions/367209/keyboard-layout-changing-from-uk-to-us-not-showing-as-changed-in-settings
<andybrine> thank, I will have a look
<andybrine> here is a pastebin
<andybrine> http://tinypic.com/r/30a9frp/8
<andybrine> its very simple and doesnt show a lot though
<LumberJackTeam> how can i change the apps bar to the right side of the screen?
<she_dyed> no need to repeat
<LumberJackTeam> i need to repeat since there no anser
<andybrine> so its as simple as restarting lightdm?
<sarah34> I have question is there command or some script I could use I want to use in terminal to convert web address where is online video clip mp4
<andybrine> that does not sound right for some reason :s
<sarah34> I want to paste that link and want that script to convert it to ndownload link
<DJones> andybrine: I just did the switch to US then back to UK, I never tried the restarting lightdm
<sarah34> Is there any thing like that ???
<sarah34> I want to use terminal instead anything else
<andybrine> ok, I will give that a shot
<andybrine> thanks for your help everyone
<sarah34> Is there any kind of script command I could use?
<andybrine> does anyone know when the next release is out?
<LumberJackTeam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<ikonia> andybrine: you still there ?
<sarah34> I use wget to download files and need something else that would yelp nme convert web link to video link
<ActionPa1snip> sarah34: youtube-dl is available
<andybrine> yeah, im still here.
<LumberJackTeam> thank you very much for nothing
<ikonia> shreezbot: it makes it not a client, because it's a terminal emmulator, the client is the openssh client
<sarah34> Nooooooo
<ikonia> andybrine: what's the little red apple on your desktop ?
<sarah34> I want to do it in terminal
<ikonia> andybrine: is that a theme of some sort ?
<ActionPa1snip> sarah34: yes, youtube-dl IS a bash script.
<andybrine> yeah, I use the apple theme
<sarah34> It wil
<hitsujiTMO> ActionPa1snip: python script
<sarah34>  Download only fro. Youtube right ?
<andybrine> im not a fan of apply but like the look of it
<ikonia> andybrine: I'll put money that's causing the problem, the apple theme has caused LOADS of problems with the desktop experience
<Maurice> Hello there, does someone use Claws Mail? I've a basic problem during installation (ppa)
<trijntje> LumberJackTeam: patience. What version of ubuntu are you using?
<FiremanEd> !patience | LumberJackTeam
<ubottu> LumberJackTeam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionPa1snip> hitsujiTMO: ok ok ;P
<ikonia> andybrine: themes like macbuntu for example got zero support for that reason, it's quite common with most of the mac themes.
<hitsujiTMO> ActionPa1snip: :)
<andybrine> ok, thanks ikonia. I will change the theme for a while
<ActionPa1snip> sarah34: no idea, I dont bother downloading videos as I always have a web connection
<aaron_> hi when i try to connect to the internet it says its unreachable ?
<LumberJackTeam> patient ive asked this question 2 hours ago
<ikonia> andybrine: (that doesn't mean it's the theme, fact, it means its a good possibility)
<andybrine> thats a shame. I dont mind removing it though :)
<shreezbot> ikonia, So the terminal emulator is invoking the openssh client in the background?
<andybrine> yeah, i know what you mean
<aaron_> but i can connect to this irc?
<ikonia> shreezbot: not in the background, in the foreground.
<trijntje> LumberJackTeam: the simple answer is that since 12.04, there is no official way to change the position of the bar
<sarah34> Not everyone was born in developed country ActionPa I'm from the UK
<andybrine> Is it prob best removing the whole theme or would you suggest just changing the theme?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Any ideas on how I might persuade upstart's init (pid 1) to close a log-file it has open on a chroot mount file-system that has become inaccessible after a suspend/resume? The upstart job itself has been stopped. I have to avoid a system reboot
<sarah34> Need some script that would convert web address to video download link
<ActionPa1snip> sarah34: I'm in the UK too
<sarah34> You're in some better part or something
<sarah34> Maybe scoytland
<sarah34> I'm from London
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: ooh, soryy no ideas there mate
<LumberJackTeam> so much for user freedom
<shreezbot> ikonia, AHHH!  I think i understand now...  I'm opening up Xterm and issuing the 'ssh' command to connect to another server.  That is the openssh client that I'm invoking to connect to another server...  I'm kinda dense sometimes.  Thanks for helping me understand that...
<ol> anyone has experience with online cfree shell?
<ikonia> andybrine: I'd get rid of it all, the history is it modifies/changes files that it really shouldn't to get some of the visuals to work
<trijntje> LumberJackTeam: yeah, it like communist russia here, sorry about that
<LumberJackTeam> i dont like apple and ubuntu is just an apple wannbe
<ActionPa1snip> LumberJackTeam: not really
<ikonia> LumberJackTeam: enough, ask for help / wait for answer, snide comments are not welcoe or required.
<ikonia> welcome
<andybrine> yeah, i do remember making quite a few changes
<stepjohn> LumberJackTeam: If you don't like unity use Xubuntu that's what I'm using
<andybrine> that may solve other issues as well
<LumberJackTeam> im going to change using that ppa
<LumberJackTeam> so there
<ikonia> andybrine: they are (as a general rule of thumb) a real problem, and cause a lot of problems
<andybrine> thanks really ppreciate it
<ActionPa1snip> LumberJackTeam: what ppa?
<racer0940> is vsftpd pretty much the go to ftp server for linux?
<LumberJackTeam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<ActionPa1snip> LumberJackTeam: it's known to break things
<shreezbot> ikonia, Is there a terminal emulator that you recommend more than Xterm for Ubuntu?  Xterm is kinda a pain...  I haven't learned how to use screen very well yet...
<hitsujiTMO> LumberJackTeam: that only works pre 12.04
<andybrine> ive not been happy with 13.10 sinse release and hopefully this will fix a lot of niggling issues
<she_dyed> but you get to keep the pieces...
<ActionPa1snip> LumberJackTeam: I suggest you install a more customizable dock, then disable the unity plugin in ccsm (or similar)
<ikonia> shreezbot: in what way is it a pain ?
<shreezbot> ikonia, I can't have multiple ssh connections for instance...
<ikonia> shreezbot: ubuntu's default terminal is not xterm.
<ActionPa1snip> shreezbot: sure you can
<ActionPa1snip> ikonia: its default installed
<ikonia> ActionPa1snip: it's not the default terminal though
<ol> what is the difference between UNIX, linux, BSD, ubuntu, fedora ?
<shreezbot> ikonia, Well, I don't like the default terminal either, because you can't scroll
<LumberJackTeam> besides you use the mouse on the lft side of the computer and it just feels closer to the left side of the screen
<ikonia> shreezbot: you can in the default one.
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: gnome-terminal ( the default in ubuntu ) is actually one of the best terminals out there
<LumberJackTeam> i mean right side
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, It would be amazing if I could scroll in it...
<ActionPa1snip> i use guake :)
<LumberJackTeam> if you are left handed you might like the launcher on the left side
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, For some reason it won't allow it...
<Maurice> is it normal to find a "ain" problem in line 3 in claws-mail-ppa-precise-list ?
<ActionPa1snip> Maurice: should read 'main'
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: in the menu -> profile preferences -> scrolling
<TJ-> shreezbot: Use Shift+PageUp, Shift+PageDn
<LumberJackTeam> another nice feature would be the option to autohide the launcher
<ActionPa1snip> Maurice: I'd contact the PPA maintainer to let them know
<ActionPa1snip> LumberJackTeam: it is an option
<LumberJackTeam> for people with small screens
<ActionPa1snip> LumberJackTeam: again, it is an option
<Maurice> yes ActionPa1snip  I agree I removed it and it worked but it's weird that it's from their source server
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: or right click in the terminal -> profile -> profile preferences -> scrolling
<ActionPa1snip> Maurice: its a PPA, maintanined by Joe Somebody on the web. Nothing more
<trijntje> LumberJackTeam: it is possible to auto-hide the launcer, or to modify the size of the icons, via system settings
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: wait you mentioned screen, are you in screen now?
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, That got it!  I can't beliefe I missed that...
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, No, I'm not in screen now
<Maurice> ActionPalsnip don't deny their good work thought ;)
<hitsujiTMO> shreezbot: screen removes the ability to scroll, it has its own internal scrolling functions
<hggdh> I would suggest tmux in lieu of screen, and byobu as the wrapper
<LumberJackTeam> does ubuntu have a netinst iso?
<hitsujiTMO> !Minimal | LumberJackTeam
<ubottu> LumberJackTeam: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<shreezbot> hitsujiTMO, Ah, ok then...  Now that I'm using the default emulator, I can just use multiple sessions...
<zerowaitstate> I have a 3TB external drive that was formatted by Windows, but gdisk is showing the last partition table overlaps the last partition by a huge amount. has anyone seen this before?
<shreezbot> Thanks for the help guys!  Now to go figure out how to disable passwords and allow all my devices to connect via SSH!!!  :D
<hitsujiTMO> zerowaitstate: can you pastebin the output of: sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdX
<ActionPa1snip> shreezbot: not too hard
<shreezbot> ActionPa1snip, Yea, it doesn't look too hard from the tutorials I'm seeing.  I think the hardest part is going to be to get the ssh key to my devices.  :)
<andybrine> now that I have removed the macbuntu theme, can anyone recomend another good looking theme?
<ikonia> andybrine: ahh you where actually using macbuntu
<zerowaitstate> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/pq87JfQD
<ikonia> andybrine: in that case, I'd bet money that was a problem,
<andybrine> lol yeah
<andybrine> its gone forever now
<andybrine> mac seems to cause problems all over the place :
<andybrine> :P
<ActionPa1snip> shreezbot: keep 2 connections to the box, so if the key fails you arent stuck
<ikonia> andybrine: that theme is just a huge problem/mess, there should be more warnings about it
<andybrine> yeah, im glad you told me as I would of kept using it without knowing a thing
<hitsujiTMO> zerowaitstate: can you also pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<andybrine> it does look good though
<andybrine> lol
<shreezbot> ActionPa1snip, That's something I'll have to figure out how to do...  :)
<shreezbot> ActionPa1snip, My security right now consists of forwarding an obsure port number to SSH and having an insanely stupidly long password...  :)
<zerowaitstate> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/d86K8sfQ new stuff appended to bottom
<andybrine> before I install another theme, Are there any other themes with known issues?
<autojav> hello. I installed ubuntu on my laptop and I got a strange bug: on my java ide ctrl + z don't work but in same version on lubuntu works. can you help me? sorry for my bad english
<ActionPa1snip> shreezbot: thats cool
<hitsujiTMO> zerowaitstate: looks like someone dd'd the disk from a 3tb drive to a 750mb drive
<ActionPa1snip> autojav: are there any bugs reported?
<hitsujiTMO> zerowaitstate: looks like someone dd'd the disk from a 3tb drive to a 750gb drive even
<autojav> ActionPa1snip: I don't know, my ide is bluej
<ActionPa1snip> autojav: check on launchpad for bug reports, if you dont find one report one
<weiss> Guys, I would realy like to enable wireless to work on my newly installed ubuntu 13.10. please, help me
<hitsujiTMO> zerowaitstate: so the partition table is that from a much larger hdd. you'll be missing much of the data that was on the original partition. best to wipe the partition table and create a propper one
<bitspark> how to check ubuntu 12.04 is working properly
<ikonia> use it
<bitspark> apps and system
<bitspark> it shows randomly some system error occured msg
<ikonia> note down the errors and people will help fix them
<jhutchins> bitspark: Read the errors and figure out what they're saying.
<DuncanT> Hi. During an ooops, I get a line in the dmesg that says "Modules linked in:" followed by a list of modules. Some of them have (O) after some of the modules. Anybody know what that means? Thanks
<_krux> has anyone been able to get multiseat working with a single dual-head nvidia video card?
<ikonia> DuncanT: need a lot more info
<ometzit> Hello everyone, I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu because of modem issues, I upgraded to 12.04 and the wifi doesnt work, neither the wired connection. I already tried reinstalling the broadcom drivers but is useless, would it be easier just reinstall ubuntu from scratch?
<DuncanT> ikonia: What do you need? I've seen it in at least 4 oops, on several different kernels all on precise. I'm specifically wondering what the (O) means, not necessarily what the ooops itself is (I suspect that is in my code)
<ometzit> Hello everyone, I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu because of modem issues, I upgraded to 12.04 and the wifi doesnt work, neither the wired connection. I already tried reinstalling the broadcom drivers but is useless, would it be easier just reinstall ubuntu from scratch?
<DuncanT> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6909920/ for an example
<ActionPa1snip> ometzit: which broadcom do you have?
<ActionPa1snip> ometzit: sudo lshw -C network    will tell you
<ikonia> DuncanT: you'd need the lines above that
<DuncanT> ikonia: The lines above that are standard dmesg doing it's normal thing... apparmour audit lines in this case
<TJ-> DuncanT: "O" means an out-of-tree module is loaded
<DuncanT> TJ-: That makes perfect sense, thanks
<TJ-> DuncanT: For a fuller explanation of the symbols see the kernel's Documentation/oops-tracing.txt
<aguitel> how install propietaries driver for this :ATI Technologies Inc RV370 secondary [Sapphire X550 Silent] ?
<DuncanT> TJ-: Much appreciated
<ActionPa1snip> aguitel: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<jhutchins> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<aguitel> ActionPa1snip, Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<ometzit> ActionPa1snip: BCM4313
<aguitel> ActionPa1snip, this is old pc
<ActionPa1snip> aguitel: it is no longer supported on the desktop
<aguitel> ActionPa1snip, radeon does not working
<ActionPa1snip> aguitel: I sugget you upgrade to Precise which you can do in one jump (lts to lts is fully supported)
<ActionPa1snip> aguitel: your release is no longer supported on the desktop, only in server where the OS is pure CLI
<ActionPa1snip> aguitel: try Lubuntu 12.04, it is light and airy
<jhutchins> ometzit: Which release was working for you?
<Pinkamena_D> I have a persistant wifi network that ubuntu always attempts to connect to after turning on wifi called 'attwifi'
<ometzit> ActionPa1snip: i don't remember hehehe based on the screenshots of the default wall paper in previous releases I would say it is 10.04
<Pinkamena_D> it is not in the list of known networks, how can I remove it?
<bazu> gwibber on ubuntu 12.04 for facebook not working
<bazu> hot to fix it
<Rory> !details | bazu
<ubottu> bazu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<c2tarun> Hi, is there any application which can backup ubuntu data and can restore on Windows as well as Mac? (cross platform backup tool)
<kkkkk> HI all, I burned a data DVD was having a file greater than 2gb , using K3B and this DVD is working properly in windows but not in Linux,  dvd spins and nothing happens, then i googled a bit and mounted it using sudo mount /dev/sro/ /cdrom and then DVD mounted in /cdrom, but why this is not happening automatically
<kkkkk> for UDF files
<Rory> Pinkamena_D: Can you please run the command "nmcli con"?
<Rory> Pinkamena_D: Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<bazu> ubuntu 12.04.4 x64 and when i start gwibber and go to add account and try to add facebook account the error masage is this: App Not Setup: The developers of this app have not set up this app properly for Facebook Login.
<hitsujiTMO> c2tarun: rsync
<ometzit> how do I send a private message to keep easier track of a support conversation?
<Rory> ometzit: depends on your client, but usually "/msg username some text here"
<Rory> !pm | ometzit however
<ubottu> ometzit however: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Rory> bazu: I googled "Ubuntu 12.04 gwibber facebook not working" and this was the first link http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/fix-facebook-not-working-with-gwibber.html
<Rory> bazu: You're welcome
<bazu> rory i try that and doesnt work for me
<bazu> account page not open when change the code
<ometzit> ok, or if I put the reply of a question here starting with the username will it be highligthed automatically for said user?
<kkkkk> HI all, I burned a data DVD was having a file greater than 2gb , using K3B and this DVD is working properly in windows but not in Linux,  dvd spins and nothing happens, then i googled a bit and mounted it using sudo mount /dev/sro/ /cdrom and then DVD mounted in /cdrom, but why this is not happening automatically
<aguitel> ActionPa1snip, with lubuntu will be support with the vga card Sapphire X550 Silent?
<Rory> bazu: Can you please install the "pastebinit" package using the command: "sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit" - then share the contents of the file in question with the command: "pastebinit /usr/share/gwibber/plugins/facebook/__init__.py"
<Rory> bazu: That will give you a URL, which you should share in this channel
<ometzit> ActionPa1snip my previous version was 10.04
<Rory> kkkkk: Do other CD's/DVD's mount automatically? Or does it affect every disk you try in the drive?
<bazu> rory sorry can you copy becouse i click on clean not ot copy :D
<Rory> bazu: Sorry? Run the following command (the part after the colon) in a terminal:
<Rory> sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; pastebinit /usr/share/gwibber/plugins/facebook/__init__.py
<Rory> err there's no colon, just run that whole line ^
<she_dyed> with the pastbinit, i suppose...
<bazu> rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6910031/
<Rory> bazu: Did you run afterwards: "killall gwibber-service" and then "gwibber-service &"
<bazu> yup
<Rory> bazu: It looks like a bug was filed, and a later version has hit pre-release upgrades
<ometzit> shall I reask my question? I think ActionPa1snip is busy lol
<Rory> bazu: enable the "Pre-releace updates (precise-proposed)" in Software Sources, then install the "gwibber-service-facebook" package, and then disable that repository again
<bazu> ty
<Rory> bazu: Comment #14 on this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/962535
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 962535 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Gwibber in Ubuntu 12.04 will not complete facebook authorisation" [Medium,Triaged]
<share> ikonia: how can I destroy my Ubuntu partition
<bazu> rory you are nice man, thank you
<Rory> No problem, glad I could help :)
<ometzit> I'm having problems with my WiFi after updating to 12.04, I already attempted reinstalling the Broadcom (BCM4313) but it was useless, and after many changes I think it is easier to re install Ubuntu, there is a message saying that a partial installation must be attemped, however the update manager freezes
<ActionPa1snip> ometzit: try upgrading in terminal, bit easier and the output is useful
<ometzit> ActionPa1snip upgrade ubunto from 12.04 to 13.10 you mean?
<ActionPa1snip> ometzit: no, and you'd need to upgrade to 12.10 first
<ActionPa1snip> ometzit: then to 13.04, then to 13.10
<ActionPa1snip> ometzit: in a terminal, run:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade     what is output?
<gravyandfries> hey guys, anyhone willing to assist me with finding info on how to host a server for free from my home computer? I have been looking but i am really new and just trying to find a platform to start on and build off of
<phesco> google
<daftykins> gravyandfries: what do you want to run from home?
<she_dyed> its a bit extensive to cover here in chat
<gravyandfries> just a small website that can transfer files for my family to share family photos
<gravyandfries> just a link would be helpful
<gravyandfries> i can't find anything that is what i want
<ometzit> ActionPa1snip: 227 updated 0 to install 0 to remove and 15 no updated
<she_dyed> would dropbox work
<gravyandfries> everything wants me to register a free hostname. I just want my "ip-address".sitefile.com
<FiremanEd> gravyandfries: This is a little old but it can give you some info. http://linuxhomeserverguide.com/
<gravyandfries> its for one of my college classes. It has to be home made.
<gravyandfries> thank you guys. I appreciate the help :D
<she_dyed> well we'd be helping you cheat
<ometzit> it said impossible to obtain the packages, since i dont have internet working
<daftykins> gravyandfries: you could just setup a dynamic DNS service from no-ip instead of buying a hostname
<daftykins> *buying a domain name
<she_dyed> ok thats a start right there
<ActionPa1snip> ometzit: ok, get the stuff that can be updated, updated
<ometzit> yup but the problem is that neither the wifi or the wired connection works (i'm connected through another computer)
<gravyandfries> am i able to host a website without a dns? by just setting a static ip?
<ometzit> I mean I'm in this IRC through another computer ubuntu is in a dell laptop
<ActionPa1snip> gravyandfries: you can 'get a website' using no-ip.com free account
<daftykins> gravyandfries: your internet connection likely won't have a static IP
<ActionPa1snip> ometzit: get updated and seehow you go
<daftykins> also DNS != domain name
<bitspark> for making home server http://www.server-world.info/en/
<gravyandfries> I am accustom to Visual Studio Programming so I feel like im drowning when im in this class haha thanks guys for the links im sure ill be back :P
<Rory> gravyandfries: Come back and read that line you just said in two years when you're writing makefiles for your makefiles
<ometzit> \
<kerosene413> hello ubuntu room
<leslibotelho> hello
<kerosene413> how are you this monday
<gravyandfries> how do dns companies get the domain names? Why cant i do that as well like them? All the internet is is a Giant WLAN with millions of LANS right?
<Rory> kerosene413: Mind your language in here with the "m word" please
<ometzit> but the problem is how to get updated without internet connection, there are several packages that need an update but neither the wifi or the wired connection are working
<gordonjcp> gravyandfries: kind of, not WLAN as such though
<gordonjcp> gravyandfries: you can look into becoming a domain name reseller
<she_dyed> yes, but to keep things organizedd theres orgs like ICANN
<Rory> gravyandfries: people in ##networking are pretty knowledgeable about networking, although that is somewhat more of a "where to start?" type of question
<gordonjcp> gravyandfries: the actual domain registries ultimately tie back to ICANN
<gordonjcp> gravyandfries: there is nothing to stop you running your own DNS and using whatever you like as a domain name
<Rory> gravyandfries: I could call my street whatever I wanted to my friends, but that wouldn't make letters arrive at my made-up postal address
<daftykins> remember people you're doing someones homework
<daftykins> and not only that, but none of it is ubuntu support
<Rory> Oh gravyandfries is this an assignment? The answers are in your lecture notes
<daftykins> :P
<kerosene413> what m word there fucko
<Rory> "the answers are in your lecture notes" is one of my favourite things to say, along with "no problem, just restore from your most recent backup"
<gravyandfries> actually kind of is, im using ubuntu to do setup a server as our final lol :D our teacher is having us research it cause our class is networking and we are learning about cisco routers and junk
<Rory> kerosene413: It was a joke about "Monday", I apologise
<gordonjcp> !language | Rory
<ubottu> Rory: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<gordonjcp> Rory: :-p
<phesco> gravyandfries: google lamp server..
<Rory> !lamp | gravyandfries
<ubottu> gravyandfries: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<gravyandfries> lol, i saw lamp, combining all those
<gravyandfries> I understand that, im just caught up on the dns
<daftykins> gravyandfries: trust me, don't argue points :)
<phesco> http://www.noip.com/
<daftykins> you're mixing up domain names with DNS - they're not the same thing
<daftykins> i also mentioned noip ages ago, which phesco has kindly linked you to now
<daftykins> you have more than enough to get cracking
<phesco> ah sry I missed some of the thread.. is he just being lazy now?
<she_dyed> he is not aware his instructor logson too
<gravyandfries> haha, I guess I was just lost on it yet. The whole DNS and Domain name and why i need to register a domain. Ill just look through what you guys led me to.
<phesco> Good idea. You have tools to find the answers now.
<c4iff> So just installed AdbeRdr9.5.5-1_i386linux_enu.deb, yet if pdfs still open with the older version and If I try and open Adobe 9 manually nothing happens
<wad> So about a month ago, I installed Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit desktop edition on my HP desktop computer. It has an NVidia video card in it. lspci shows: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [NVS 510] (rev a1)
<wad> It's using the Nouveau drivers.
<wad> It works about 20% of the time.
<wad> When it boots, I can login to X, but it usually locks up at that point.
<wad> Sometimes it doesn't lock up, and I get to my desktop.
<wad> I just keep cycling the power until it works.
<wad> This morning it took be about 15 minutes to get the thing up and running.
<wad> The system generates "Problem detected" dialogs regularly. I always have them send in the bug reports. The issues are always with xorg.
<wad> Any of you guys know of some magic sauce I can pour into the case, that will fix the problem?
<she_dyed> bleach, kills the dna
<phesco> vegetable oil
<phesco> just unplug the fans first
 * wad rushes off to Costco
<phesco> ;)
<ActionPa1snip> wad: have you tried other desktops than Gnome?
<she_dyed> oh
<wad> ActionPa1snip, I'm just using the default one.
<wad> ActionPa1snip, is the default Gnome? I haven't really messed with desktops before.
<she_dyed> ditto, not bad no work scheduled today \o/
<lmat> I've asked about vnc a few times in here. Never got any good answers (because the problems were pretty complex). I just found the good answer to *all* vnc server (vino) questions:
<lmat> use x11vnc
<lmat> Okay, I've only used x11vnc for about 5 minutes, but it is *very* promising!
<ActionPa1snip> wad: yes it's gnome, try installing xfce4 or lxde
<lmat> VERY flexible, runs from cmdline, options out the wazoo, etc, etc, etc.
<wad> ActionPa1snip, okay, I'll give it a try.
<ActionPa1snip> lmat: no sleeker way to achieve your goal?
<Pici> wii lmat
<Pici> oops
<ActionPa1snip> wad: you'll need to log off then log in to the new session to test
<wad> ok
<wad> Ah, you can choose a desktop at login?
<ActionPa1snip> wad: yes
 * wad googles xfce4 and lxde
<ActionPa1snip> wad: they are package names
<lmat> Pici: What's meant by wii ?
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: Sleeker than x11vnc ? There is no sleeker as far as I can tell.
<she_dyed> think thats a tiling window manager
<ActionPa1snip> lmat: what do you do on the remote session when you are connected?
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: view only.
<ActionPa1snip> lmat: bt to do what?
<ActionPa1snip> lmat: to spy on the user?
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: what does bt mean ? I am running a Windows virtual machine so that I can
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: yes.
<Pici> lmat: mistab
<ActionPa1snip> lmat: and that's it?
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: I'm running Lync because everyone at my company does. So, in order to share my screen, I need to set a VNC viewer
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: on the windows machine, and have it view the host, linux machine.
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: Then, lync can share the vnc viewer to the rest of the team.
<ActionPa1snip> lmat: oh like a broadcast system for support?
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: Alternatively, we use Adobe Connect (same problem, although that *might* run on Linux if I really want it to)
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: No. It's for meetings. We're programmers, and sometimes, someone wants to have a meeting and have me show them something, etc.
<ActionPa1snip> lmat: ahhh makes sense
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: But it could be as you say.
<skinux> What do we do with source that has autogen.sh, but not configure script?
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: Right. *Very* basic use of vnc. I was using vino, and one day, the screen stopped updating on client!
<she_dyed> skinux: but no README.1st file
<ActionPa1snip> lmat: you can use tmux, then the person can connect to your tmux session and type in your terminal just like you would
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81318/remote-desktop-view-krfb-vnc-not-updating-on-client
<OerHeks> is there a Flappy-Bird for linux?
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: HAHA!
<ActionPa1snip> lmat: very cool
<wad> ActionPa1snip, what are some other options? XFCE and LXDE appear to be very lightweight. I'll give them a try, but I'm wondering if there are other options too. I don't really need lightweight (8-core i7 3.4 GHz, 16 GB RAM, etc)
<clocknet> ciao
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: The developers here *only* use windows, only want to use windows, only use mouse, etc., etc.
<EugeneBandit> Hello! Is there any problem possible when renaming the original folders in home ? For example : mv Desktop folder00 ?
<Jabo> OerHeks: http://www.helicoptergame.net/
<ActionPa1snip> wad: if the other desktops are without issue, you have isolated the cause of the problem
<ActionPa1snip> lmat: lame
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: So, this was my exact problem. And the solution was to install a new server. I was squeemish at first, but now *very* enthusiastic!
<wad> ActionPa1snip, gotcha.
<Jabo> OerHeks: Flappy Bird is a clone of that game, which is also a clone
<OerHeks> thanks Jabo, i'll have a look
<Jabo> different graphics but same game mechanic
<ActionPa1snip> lmat: tmux is awesome in that way, saves having to get up and point at each others screen as you can typein each others terminals and code
<fred``> is this the right chan for trusty bugs ?
<nikolam> I have only wireless network card working and not UTP LAN. It is Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5721 and is not working now, once I changed motherboard.
<ActionPa1snip> fred``: #ubuntu+1
<fred``> thx
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: I'm very familiar with tmux. In fact, the last few lines of by ~/.bashrc are   if [ -z "$TMUX" ]; then tmux; fi
<OerHeks> Jabo, now i understand why the maker revokes this game, thanks again
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: *very* lame.
<ActionPa1snip> lmat: :(
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: My productivity is x5 I think because I use linux!
<kerosene413> hey anyone heard of Windows Antivirus master malware
<kerosene413> hey anyone heard of Windows Antivirus master malware
<kerosene413> hey anyone heard of Windows Antivirus master malware
<kerosene413> ????
<tyler_d> !spam
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: I have a reasonable OS, but their OS is Eclipse IDE
<lmat> kerosene413: you're a virus.
<ActionPa1snip> lmat: by definition not :)
<OerHeks> kerosene413, wrong irc channel, join ##windows
<kerosene413> nope im a client
<tyler_d> !ask > kermit
<ubottu> kermit, please see my private message
<lmat> kerosene413: Pardon me, you're acting like a virus ^_^ stop it.
<kermit> tyler_d: i think you meant that for someone else
<tyler_d> I did indeed kermit :p
<tyler_d> sorry
<she_dyed> think so too
<tyler_d> kerosene413, is the intended party
<theukdave> Any ubuntu gurus and/or database admins that are UK or London based, please give me a shout, we have some freelance work going to tidy up our installation, and I'm looking for someone who really knows their stuff ... unlike me :)
<ActionPa1snip> theukdave: please spam elsewhere
<theukdave> ActionPa1snip: how's that spam?
<ActionPa1snip> theukdave: this is support only, for people with ubuntu issues.
<lmat> theukdave:  /topic ?
<lmat> theukdave: guru.com, however, might be an excellent place to find your gurus :)
<ActionPa1snip> theukdave: and advertising unwantedly is considered spam
<theukdave> ActionPa1snip: I'm looking for some onsite help, I don't have to pay them if that helps it not be spam
<ActionPa1snip> theukdave: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<wad> ActionPa1snip, maybe you can deconfuse me... is "Gnome" the name of  Ubuntu's default "window manager"? What is "unity" and "compiz" and "lightdm" then?
<ActionPa1snip> wad: Ubuntu's default window manage is Compiz. Unity is a shell and is nothing more than a plugin for compiz
<lmat> wad: You're on a long road. good luck :)
<wad> Oh, and X11, and xorg. All the linux gui thingies are getting muddled in my brain.
<ActionPa1snip> wad: lightdm gives you the graphical login screen
 * wad takes noes
<wad> notes
<ActionPa1snip> wad: the X11 / Xorg is the disaply server that it all sits on
<lmat> wad: I spent some time with wikipedia: lookup Desktop Environment, desktop manager, window manager, x server
<tyler_d> how do I set up a hotkey for enabling/disabling my touchpad?
<ActionPa1snip> wad: lots of people think unity replaces gnome, but it doesnt
<OerHeks> tyler_d, most laptops have such FN key
<tyler_d> OerHeks, Mine does not function :(
<CaptainTacoSauce> Okay hopefully this is an easy one. I install remmina, it works. I install remmina-plugins-nx, it installs, but doesn't show in plugins in remmina, but /usr/lib/remmina/plugins/remmina-plugin-nx.so exists, what do?
<tyler_d> see what I did there
<ActionPa1snip> CaptainTacoSauce: did you compleely close remmina, then reopen it?
<wad> ah
<ActionPa1snip> wad: its all about layers
<Caerdwyn> Anyone happen to know what ntfscluster is used/called for during a shutdown/reboot/halt? I keep getting the command's help output constantly when I turn off my laptop :|
<wad> I need to find the diagram that shows the layers
<Caerdwyn> http://i.imgur.com/9UCBfLG.jpg
<niee> hi folks. sometimes my sound stops. I need to restart my OS ];
<kzetts> Hi, I had to use nomodeset to get the disk to boot, now my gfx resolution isnt listed. How do I set a new mode without using xorg.conf?
<ActionPa1snip> wad: you can perform X forwardikng becuse the Xorg layer can be moved to a remote PC and the OS doesn't care
<CaptainTacoSauce> ActionPa1snip: Haha derp, how did I miss that? I closed it but there was some leftover process running. Thanks.
<ActionPa1snip> CaptainTacoSauce: needs killing and reopening to load the new stuff
<ActionPa1snip> wad: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/95/Schema_of_the_layers_of_the_graphical_user_interface.svg
<OerHeks> tyler_d, this answer might be any help >> http://askubuntu.com/a/182531
<CaptainTacoSauce> Makes sense, just surprised closing it didn't stop the process, either way, solved. :D
<wad> thanks!
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: See if you can find it mentioned in the init scripts, with "sudo grep ntfscluster /etc/init{,.d}/*"
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: no results.
<tyler_d> OerHeks, listed, but no effect on input when doing that
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: OK, so must be some sub-script of those
<wad> ActionPa1snip, that's a great diagram, thanks! Where does lightdm fit in there? I don't think it has anything to do with the display manager, does it replace the graphical interface?
<wad> Just for logging in.
<ActionPa1snip> wad: lightdm loads first, then you login and it loads the desktop things as instructed
<OerHeks> tyler_d, maybe logout/login to activate new keys?
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: I've been digging through the rc6.d and rc0.d folders all day, haven't found a thing yet that it could be... I uninstall ntfs-3g since ntfscluster seems to be some part of that package, and I get http://i.imgur.com/jsiMFLo.jpg
<nikolam> Is BTRFS is or will be supported in next LTS?
<ActionPa1snip> nikolam: yes
<tyler_d> OerHeks, that wouln't much help on the fly though... and the input can be changed from the mouse settings
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: That seems to suggest it is a VirtualBox related issue
<wad> Which one of those boxes does, say, lxde replace? Is it the "graphical interface"?
<ActionPa1snip> wad: it replaces gnome/kde etc
<tyler_d> OerHeks, I was unable however to find what is being run to do that from the settings
<wad> Ah, okay.
<ActionPa1snip> wad: you can run Compiz + Unity in LXDE if you wish :)
<nikolam> ActionPa1snip, with using set-default for volumes before reboot for changing active subvolume, or is there some support for changing GRUB2 items?
<ragnarula> can someone help? How do i get invited to the programming channels like #c++ or #java?
<nikolam> ActionPa1snip, that is good news
<ActionPa1snip> nikolam: no idea, not something I use, try i n#ubuntu+1 when Trusty is discussed and support (til release day)
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: So VirtualBox is messing around with ntfscluster? That's really odd, I've never seen something like that before, though it was only just recently I installed Windows 7 on another harddisk, using a raw .vmdk file (raw access to the hard disk)
<nikolam> ActionPa1snip, ok, thanks
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: No, not necessarily, but VB looks to be the 'thing' that is last done prior to the error report
<wad> Okay, so I  installed lxde, logged out, but didn't see any way to choose which graphical interface I wanted to run on login. I clicked everything I could find to click....
<wad> Did I miss something, or am I looking in the wrong place?
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: is there a way to see what exactly is being done during shutdown, i.e., viewing what exactly is being killed/closed before it turns off? Basically, a verbose shutdown...
<tyler_d> Caerdwyn, enable syslogging
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: not much more than you alreayd have, by its nature, core services are being stopped.
<Caerdwyn> tyler_d: as in, /var/log/syslog? If I remember correctly, syslogd is already active...
<tyler_d> Caerdwyn, you may want to offload the messages to get more logging details from the system though
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: ah, so there isn't really a verbose way of showing each kill command, or what is being done, other then just "*All Processes ended in 1 second"
<ActionPa1snip> wad: its the little logo near your username
<lmat> wad: ActionPa1snip: aye, excellent diagram!
<wad> ActionPa1snip, Ah, okay.
<Caerdwyn> tyler_d: I don't understand what you're asking... offload them how? to what?
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: Here's the thing: If the cause was another Ubuntu package, it would "Depend" on "ntfs-3g", and so removing "ntfs-3g" would cause the other package to be removed as well. Therefore, this suggests whatever is causing the issue is either 1) a user-created configuration option or 2) a non-Ubuntu package installation
 * wad tries again
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: But what's a desktop manager ?
<tyler_d> Caerdwyn, what is it exactly you are looking to discover from the shutdown process? What I am saying is that for finite logging offload the syslogs to a syslog server for viewing afterwards...
<tyler_d> Caerdwyn, but pending what information you are looking for and why we may be able to better help.
<ActionPa1snip> lmat: lmat http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<darren> hey all
<Caerdwyn> tyler_d: http://i.imgur.com/9UCBfLG.jpg <-- "ntfscluster" is being called twice during the shutdown process at the very last moment, spewing out its help information
<Caerdwyn> tyler_d: what I want to know is what process or script is calling it, and how can I stop it?
<darren> Must say, i have experimented with linux for the past year but in the last 2 weeks, i have really started to understand linux a lot more
<tyler_d> Caerdwyn, have you checked running services? searched for reference in your init.d?
<darren> and linux is really great when you take time to learn the new system ><
<lmat> darren: Welcome!
<TJ-> tyler_d: Yes, we've already done that
<Caerdwyn> ^
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: I'm wondering if it is related to a fuser or system un-mount script/operation
<lmat> ActionPa1snip: I see, so it's a particular approach to the "GUI" layer in the diagram.
<skinux> Help with this please: make[2]: *** [examples] Error 255
<skinux> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/skinux/Downloads/gegl/gegl/docs'
<tyler_d> TJ-, Caerdwyn so you did `sudo grep -Rl ntfscluster /etc/*`
<Caerdwyn> tyler_d: grepping for "ntfscluster" in any of the scripts in /etc/init.d has shown 0 results, and there is no other results either from digging in /etc/rc6.d or /etc/rc0.d
<daftykins> darren: that's wonderful, but this is a support channel :)
<lmat> looks like we lost wad ActionPa1snip ^_^
<ActionPa1snip> just making new users at work (zzzzzzzzzzz)
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: I thought the same thing, but I've not been able to find it yet. /etc/rc6.0?/S60unmountfs has many mount commands in it, but nothing that appears to be calling ntfscluster
<darren> I do have some questions :p but i think im in the wrong channell.. I want to look into how to use my programming hobby to do some programming for linux system and for linux OS's ...
<darren> but just realised this is ubuntu server
<bazhang> ##programming darren
<niee> hi folks. sometimes my sound stops. I need to restart my OS ]; any ideas?
<darren> thanks
<tyler_d> Caerdwyn, so you did the recursive grep from /etc/ and came up with nothing?
<Caerdwyn> tyler_d:
<Caerdwyn> edward@ubuntu:~$ sudo grep -Rl ntfscluster /etc/*
<Caerdwyn> grep: /etc/blkid.tab: No such file or directory
<Caerdwyn> That's it.
<tyler_d> Caerdwyn, disable the service, reboot, ensure it's actually running (ps -ef) and shutdown
<tyler_d> pelase
<gravyandfries> Hi guys! Back again :P curious real quick would Bind9 be used in ubuntu 13.10 to setup a hostname to connect from anywhere or would I still need a DomainName Provider like no-ip or dyndns?
<tyler_d> please too :)
<Caerdwyn> tyler_d: what service?
<tyler_d> is it not installed as a service Caerdwyn
 * Caerdwyn is still relatively new to ubuntu
<Caerdwyn> tyler_d: no, ntfscluster is a binary at /bin/ntfscluster
<daftykins> gravyandfries: no you're confusing DNS and domains again, they're not the same thing
<ActionPa1snip> gravyandfries: you would need  a web facing DNS to resolve the name to your IP
<tux_fan> smbdy an idea how to fix this : eth0: Failed to load firmware "tigon/tg357766.bin" ?
<ActionPa1snip> gravyandfries: you need to get a service online which will translate the name to your IP
<tyler_d> Caerdwyn, `service --status-all | grep "ntfscluster"`
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: which Ubuntu version is this?
<tux_fan> eth0 is working though, but not the integrated (broadcom netXtreme) sd card reader chip
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: 13.10
<Caerdwyn> tyler_d: http://i.imgur.com/ysLy0B7.png
<TJ-> tyler_d: Caerdwyn: Something other than the ntfs-3g package is responsible, since there's a ntfs-3g shared-library error after the "ntfs-3g" package is uninstalled
<gravyandfries> Well I have the 13.10 installed and running and i went ahead and installed LAMP and Samba. So ill just have to use my local host and have it connect to the dyndns/no-ip host name? Correct? Just don't wanna ruin the pc I have to test on.
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: That's what I thought too, but /what/ it is though has got me stumped.
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: What, if anything, have you installed or customised that isn't a part of the standard Ubuntu archives?
<tyler_d> Caerdwyn, strange, try that without the quotes around ntfscluster please
<Caerdwyn> I've had VirtualBox on this machine for a while now, and this /just/ started happening recently, within the past few days. Only recently installed packages within the past week have been HexChat, xosview, and MultiBit
<franco014> hola
<franco014> }
<Caerdwyn> tyler_d: same results as the first time
<franco014> :P
<tyler_d> Caerdwyn, those aren't matches though so I'm a tad bit confused
<Caerdwyn> tyler_d: same here...
<franco014> hola ahy alguien ahy
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: Long shot, but look for mentions in the executable paths: "for f in /{s,}bin/* /usr/{s,}bin/* /usr/local/{s,}bin/*; do if file $f | grep -q POSIX ; then grep -l ntfscluster $f; fi; done"
<Luilakde1e> Hi. Am I only missing some logic in this picture and what possibly could be the reason it's doing this? http://ubuntuone.com/11N3Glchi9uaazPEtg02ca
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: anything I've installed, minus Steam and MultiBit, has been from the Ubuntu repo, so I've not made any major changes to the machine, other then my own customization tweaks like backgrounds and transparency of the unity panel
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: 0 results on your command
<tyler_d> TJ-, why would that grep have shown all the unmatched stuff from service --status-all?
<Caerdwyn> Be right back, it appears a breaker blew downstairs, power went out >_<
<daftykins> gravyandfries: ok, wow. a service such as NoIP - all it does is publish to the internet that your home internet-facing IP address (visit whatismyip.com or look on your router webpages to see it) is returned when someone types yourdomainchoice.no-ip.biz - understand?
<lmat> When I sudo apt-get upgrade, gcc is still at 4.6. Is Ubuntu unimpressed with gcc 4.7 or something ?
<daftykins> !latest | lmat
<ubottu> lmat: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: tyler_d: Because service writes to stderr. Do "  service --status-all 2>&1 | grep "ntfscluster"   "
<lmat> daftykins: Gotcha. I'll leave out the, "But we're talking about gcc, here! 4.6.3 is way old!" bit ^_^
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> lmat: just be sure your PPAs are pointing to a good source, for the versions you're being told
<tyler_d> TJ-, ty sir.
<xjkx> I can't take screenshots...I run openbox, and when I run by command line the gnome-screenshot, it says this "** Message: Unable to use GNOME Shell's builtin screenshot interface, resorting to fallback X11." and I tried import -w root picture.jpg but I get an almost all black picture
<gravyandfries> daftykins: Gotcha, gotcha, ok. I apologize. Today is the first time I have EVER used linux/Ubuntu and networking past a LAN. So thank you. I do appreciate the help!
<xjkx> Running 13.10 64 bits
<daftykins> gravyandfries: so once you have a dynamic DNS service running, such as from no-ip, you need to install a client at home to keep that address up to date
<Luilakde1e>  To clarify my earlier picture (http://ubuntuone.com/11N3Glchi9uaazPEtg02ca) I keep running out of diskspace, or so my system wants to make me believe. I've deleted all large files. Checking disk usage, my home folder implies I'm using the full 30 gig. My home folder appears to imply otherwise. Any clues?
<daftykins> gravyandfries: once you've done that - you need a service to actually be running and open externally to the internet, so others can reach it. for example a web server. this will require port forwarding on the router.
<gravyandfries> yup, i already adjusted the ports. I have them forwarding on 8080.
<TJ-> Caerdwyn:  tyler_d: *something* is linked against ntfs-3g that isn't part of the Ubuntu repositories, or a package in the repos doesn't correctly "depends" on ntfs-3g, for this error when "ntfs-3g" package isn't installed http://i.imgur.com/jsiMFLo.jpg
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: Let's pretend we think it is caused by VirtualBox. Look in "/etc/init.d/" and "/etc/init/" for any obvious VB service scripts. If you find one/some, try manually stopping each one in turn and seeing if you get the same error at the console, so "sudo service XXXXX stop"
<xjkx> (13.10, 64 bits) I can't take screenshots, I run openbox, and when I run by command line the gnome-screenshot, it says this "** Message: Unable to use GNOME Shell's builtin screenshot interface, resorting to fallback X11." and I tried import -w root picture.jpg but I get an almost all black picture
<tyler_d> fun stuff.
<tyler_d> xjkx, personally I prefer shutter :p
<xjkx> tyler_d: thanks will give it a try
<niee> ubuntu buged system
<zykotick9> xjkx: scrot is a very minimal screenshot app - you might want to try
<xjkx> zykotick9: didnt know this one either, will try as well thanks
<zykotick9> xjkx: fyi, it's terminal based - if that's an issue for you
<c4iff> Having some issues with libstdc++ and getting adobe reader 9.5 to work
<callemann> Hi, just installed Ubuntu 13.1 on a Macbook Core 2 duo
<xjkx> zykotick9: Ah I dont mind it
<ometzit> Hello everyone, one question: how can I reinstall Ubuntu, from Ubuntu is there a way to open the Ubuntu installer while running it, I want to re install my distribution but I don't have a pen drive or a dvd nearby
<callemann> Everything is good, except my trackpad does not work
<callemann> Not sure how to troubleshoot.
<TJ-> ometzit: You can reinstall one or more packages using "sudo apt-get --reinstall install <packages>" but it's not possible to run the ubiquity installer against the running system
<nikolam> Does removing application removes also packages that were installed as dependencies?
<gravyandfries> Wow, got all that info and everything and my ISP wont support website hosting... guess im just making a normal little file storage with ubuntu. Have a good one guys!
<nikolam> Or separate command is needed to list and remove them
<TJ-> nikolam: If it doesn't "sudo apt-get autoremove" will
<callemann> can anyone helt me with a non-functioning trackpad?
<ometzit> TJ- how do I issue that command for all the packages
<TJ-> ometzit: What are you *really* trying to do/fix ?
<ometzit> on the other hand, I'm without internet
<TJ-> ometzit: "apt-get --reinstall install ..." will work without network access *if* the packages are still in "/var/cache/apt/archives/"
<ometzit> fix the wired-wireless conection. I have a broadcom card and I have made so many changes to the blacklist that I feel it would be easier just to reinstall ubuntu
<zykotick9> TJ-: seems like a waste of time to me...
<ActionPa1snip> gravyandfries: just buy a domain on 123reg then point the IP to your router's wan IP. done
<ometzit> to the blacklist and everything else
<TJ-> ometzit: Without an installer ISO or network access I'd suggest it'd be much easier to clean up the current mess :)
<waigoren> Does ubuntu automatically set sysctl : fs.file-max or /proc/sys/fs/file-max ?
<ometzit> :( okay, the card is a BCM4313, I think the problem is that I used a wrong driver
<lmat> huh-oh...I sudo apt-get purge gcc-4.6   and it removed a lot of stuff...I'm scared to restart now.
<lmat> Apparently unity desktop (or was it gnome desktop) was removed ? and vim ? eek...
<ActionPa1snip> waigoren: if you set things in /etc/sysctl.conf   you can make them be what you wish
<ometzit> the card is actually recognized, but is stuck in asking for the wifi password but it doesnt log in
<ActionPa1snip> ometzit: are there lots of networks on the same channel around you?
<waigoren> ActionPa1snip: what I'm seeing is, file-max is already set to different numbers on different servers in my environment (I'm the only sysadmin, no one else is setting them)
<TJ-> ometzit: Well, that sounds like some kind of success. I'd be looking at the Network-Manager entries in "/var/log/syslog" since they are usually very descriptive of what is going on
<ometzit> yup a hell lot I'm in a student complex
<ActionPa1snip> ometzit: on the same channel?
<ActionPa1snip> ometzit: then thats the issue, switch to a less busy channel
<xdotcommer> does rc.local always run as root
<ActionPa1snip> xdotcommer: yes
<ActionPa1snip> xdotcommer: you can use su to make commands run as a different user
<xdotcommer> I am running: screen /mine/scrip.sh
<ometzit> let me try that in a second, TJ- what info should I look in the syslog
<xdotcommer> but it does not seem like its started by root
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: back, sorry... Power went out -_-
<ometzit> the last entry is NetworkManager 1046 couldn't disconnect supplicsnt interface: this interface is not connected
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: in /etc/init.d, there is vboxautostart-service, vbosballoonctrl-service, vboxdrv, and vboxweb-service.
<TJ-> ometzit: Anything and everything ... ensure for starters it is trying to authorize against the access point you expect it too. In a crowded space their may be identical SSIDs
<ActionPa1snip> xdotcommer: then run:  ps -ef | grep scrip.sh | grep -v grep | awk {'print $1'}
<ActionPa1snip> xdotcommer: what is output?
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: No worries. OK... as I said, try stopping each of those in turn and seeing if you get the same error at the console
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: You've got to narrow down the possibilities since the cause isn't obvious. That will either rule in or out the vbox services
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: stop each one and see if it shows that error immediately? or reboot each time? I only see that error during shutdown/halt/reboot
<ometzit> okay i'm going to copy a few lines to a (how was the name of the page where you can copy the output and it gives you a short url?)
<Caerdwyn> ometzit: pastebin it?
<zykotick9> !paste | ometzit
<ometzit> yup, thnks
<ubottu> ometzit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ometzit> ah much better
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: Just stop each one in turn. You're looking for any service that causes the error. At shutdown all services are called with "stop" - you're simulating that manually.
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: ah, so a "sudo service xxx stop" now would throw that error in the terminal if it was the cause?
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: We hope :)
<Caerdwyn> or in this case, "/etc/init.d/service stop"
<Voyage> how to give full access to everyone for a dir?
<Voyage> by console
<ometzit> okay here is the syslog (a few lines) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6910608/
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: "service" executable will look for both Sys V and Upstart jobs
<zykotick9> Voyage: the the dir in question on an EXT partition?
<zykotick9> s/the the/is the/
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: http://i.imgur.com/dwK83RA.png
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: The other way to do it is "sudo initctl stop <jobname>"
<ometzit> network name is TheWalkingNet (funny name)
<Caerdwyn> Alright, didn't know that one
<Voyage> zykotick9,  yes
<Dbugger> Hey guys. I just apt-get installed phpmyadmin, but in localhost/phpmyadmin appears nothing. Can someone give me a hand?
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: but as you can see, no errors... This is really weird :|
<bazu> i use thunderbird for mail client and irc client on my ubuntu 12.04.4 x64 but when press "x" a.k.a close just kill the service but doest stay in notification area
<zykotick9> Voyage: "chmod 777 /path/to/dir"
<Voyage> zykotick9,  if its an ntfs?
<zykotick9> Voyage: then you CAN'T use gnu/linux tools!  it has everything to do with how it's mounted.
<zykotick9> Voyage: is it ntfs?
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: OK, how about pastebin/screenshot for me "ls -l /etc/rc6.d/"  ?
<Voyage> zykotick9,  yes
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: lets focus on the shutdown scripts themselves
<zykotick9> Voyage: i can't/won't help - good luck.
<Voyage> zykotick9,  thanks
<ometzit> most recent login attempt in line 1000 gives Feb 10 19:38:18 luis-laptop wpa_supplicant[1239]: Association request to the driver failed
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: http://i.imgur.com/DbR35WH.png
<bazu> i use thunderbird for mail client and irc client on my ubuntu 12.04.4 x64 but when press "x" a.k.a close just kill the service but doest stay in notification area
<Jetien> Hi! Just installed 13.10 x64 and something seems to be wrong with policy system. 1) I can't create network connections in nm-applet 2) if i try to start synaptic i'm not asked for a password and nothing happens 3) aplay -l shows me no soundcards, even though as root i can play sound -  I think these are all related. Can you please me find out the source of these errors?
<d4rk4g3s> hello.
<robbiebob> hello
<uporot> hi
<d4rk4g3s> is there a way to boot an ubuntu usb on a mac?
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: Can you pastebinit this output? "ps -efly"  ... I want to investigate the running process list for clues
<d4rk4g3s> just for temporary use, like as a liveusb, not for installations.
<Caerdwyn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Caerdwyn> Hmmm, lemme install that real quick, TJ-
<ometzit> i'm going to try the switching to another band method in the mean time, i'll be back
<bazu> d4rk4g3s: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<robbiebob> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<robbiebob> for bootable usb
<Rallias> Is there something like wireshark but for PCIe instead of network?
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6910647/
<uporot> bazu: cool! i too do usb flash for mac
<xjkx> Gftp doesn't record my password for ftp, does anyone recommend me another ftp client, or how to make it record at least ?
<robbiebob> filezilla perhaps?
<bazu> filezzila
<administrador> a
<administrador> hola
<uporot> heil!
<xjkx> Thanks will try filezilla
<administrador> me voy a windows
<administrador> :P
<zykotick9> ftp must die!  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<tyler_d> zykotick9, bit old don't you think? most have already read everything from wooly
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: Does this happen even if you do not have the two NTFS file-systems (/dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc2) mounted?
<zykotick9> tyler_d: if people are asking about saved ftp passwords - obviously not everyone has read it/or understood it ;)
<tyler_d> fair enough
<Jetien> Okay different question: How do you find out the error of an 'apport' dialog to pop-up?
<Jetien> I get 3 at session start
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: yes. Right now, my laptop is plugged into a hub which has a 2TB external hard disk, a 500gb external (both NTFS, the ones you see), a iPod, and flash drive on it. Whether or not any of that is attached (the laptop is alone, no attached devices), it still throws that error, regardless.
<tyler_d> Jetien, strace? increase logging level of the application directly... run from a terminal....
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: ok, that is helpful since it suggests that it's not a process launched by an un-mount operation
<Jetien> tyler_d, I don't know which applications are crashing - there are just 3 pop-ups saying 'System program problem detected'
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: ok?
<tyler_d> Jetien, there must be more details available either in the dialog or alternately in /var/log/something.....
<Pici> Jetien: there should be files in /var/crash/
<Jetien> tyler_d, already checked. nothing in syslog
<tyler_d> Jetien, what about the other logs
<tyler_d> Jetien, still kern, Xorg, dmesg
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: We know there's a problem even when ntfs-3g package is uninstalled, so something has a link to it that shouldn't have
<Jetien> nothing in lightdm/lightm.log
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: something interesting I tried earlier (while the error was happening), I "sudo mv /bin/ntfscluster /bin/ntfscluster.bak && touch /bin/ntfscluster && chmod +x /bin/ntfscluster" to see if a reboot/halt would ignore that command... Nope. It still somehow called the help of ntfscluster and printed it all over the shutdown "log", as shown in the screenshots.
<Jetien> No (EE) in Xorg.0.log
<Jetien> Nothing ordinary in /var/log/dmesg
<tyler_d> Jetien, the error must be more verbose than simply stating a failure I should think?
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: did it thinking that "well, maybe if it sees an empty executable in /bin, it'll ignore it and shutdown gracefully". Nope, it figured it out and still called the normal /bin/ntfscluster anyway.
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: really? that *is* interesting. Have you looked for other installs of a non-Ubuntu ntfs-3g package?
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: "find /usr/local/ -type f -name '*ntfs*'  "
<Jetien> tyler_d, yes i suspect something like ssh-agent failing
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: no results, went immediately back to the shell.
<Jetien> there are no recently-created files in /var/crash
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: OK, had to be too easy :)
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: ...what?
<Jetien> the three pop-ups only have buttons 'cancel' and 'report problem' - why..
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: I mean, finding the cause is going to be a lot more difficult that a simple search like that :)
<Xuisce_> Hi all
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: Oh, of course... if it were that simple, I wouldn't have had to figure out where this irc channel was, and call for help from people with actual experience xD
<tyler_d> Jetien, that's quite frustrating if it doesn't show you what it is that has pooped.
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: How about "locate ntfscluster"
<Pici> Jetien: iirc, "report problem" gives you a window that lists what would be submitted, and in there you should see more info.
<Caerdwyn> TJ-:
<Caerdwyn> sudo mv /bin/ntfscluster /bin/ntfscluster.bak && touch /bin/ntfscluster && chmod +x /bin/ntfscluster
<Jetien> Pici, nothing happens when i click that button
<Caerdwyn> whoops
<Caerdwyn>  /bin/ntfscluster
<Caerdwyn>  /usr/share/man/man8/ntfscluster.8.gz
<Jetien> that is probably also related to the other problems :)
<Jetien> the most frustrating thing is that it's a fresh 13.10 install
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: I think it's time for brute-force and ignorance... and a little time: "sudo grep -rn ntfscluster /usr/lib/*"
<Jetien> I already tried a different desktop environment. same issues there
<Rory> "I think it's time for brute-force and ignorance" - #ubuntu, feb 2014
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: "brute force and ignorance". I like you.
<Caerdwyn> XD
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: You'll like my big hammer even more, then :)
<Caerdwyn> :o
<Caerdwyn> man, I like you guys already...
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: I've been doing extensive web-searches for any utilities that might make use of ntfscluster. Aside from some ddrescue scripts, I cannot find anything.
<Caerdwyn> Aye, I've had the same luck here as well... Spent about 4 straight hours today so far, researching what in the world could possibly be using this "ntfscluster" program, other then it appears to be a part of the ntfsprogs/ntfs-3g package
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: http://i.imgur.com/aWEmNS1.png
<Caerdwyn> You're not gonna like me very soon, I can tell :P
<Caerdwyn> Nothing you've given me command-wise has turned up any results... ._<
<daftykins> lol posting an image of command line output
<Caerdwyn> >_<*
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: If there were an NTFS mount, then I could understand another ntfs-3g tool calling it... but when you've got no NTFS mounts, that doesn't make sense... and the fact you get the help showing suggests a script is calling ntfscluster with the wrong arguments
<daftykins> Caerdwyn: paste.ubuntu.com :)
<Caerdwyn> daftykins: I did it just to prove there was really nothing, rather then showing an empty pastebin :P
<daftykins> the pastebin wouldn't be empty, it'd show exactly that! with less wasted blackspace i might add...
<Programmer_> anyone run google chrome?
<Caerdwyn> daftykins: yeah, yeah, I know...
<tyler_d> Programmer_, yes
<Programmer_> you having issues with it tyler_d?
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: That's what I would have thought too, but like you've seen so far, nothing either of us has searched for, script-wise, has turned up anything related to ntfscluster, or any type of command that is trying to call it :\
<tyler_d> Programmer_, be more specific please
<Programmer_> getting a "your profile could not be opened correctly" error every time you open chrome
<Jetien> i'm trying to switch lightdm->gdm . If i don't come back that means it fixed my problems
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: which was why I asked earlier, was there a way to have a debug/verbose output on shutdown, showing each command used to kill/unmount/un-whatever the applications that have to shutdown before the machine either turns off, or reboots.
<tyler_d> Programmer_, nope. sounds like you should move your profile and open it again sir.
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: I have an idea... although your previous attempts to replace /bin/ntfscluster suggest it won't help. replace it with a script that simply writes out its command line and parent process id and that process's info too
<Caerdwyn> Seeing "*Asking remaining processes to terminate" tells me practically nothing, other then the fact that is a pre-written statement in one of the shutdown scripts. It doesn't actually /tell/ you what is going on, what applications could be hanging, causing the error, nothing.
<Programmer_> ok
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: The upstart init program handles this and there's no way to ask it to be more verbose, that I am aware of
<tyler_d> Programmer_, something like this I can only assume --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/32706/profile-error-when-launching-google-chrome
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: oh, that just sucks... I would've thought having something blurt out debug messages about the shutdown in the same manner that you can have a verbose boot would be a "thing" :|
<Programmer_> ok
<Guest23348> somebody use lirc on ubuntu
<zykotick9> !anyone | Guest23348
<ubottu> Guest23348: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Guest23348> i need help for configure lirc on ubuntu
<nikolam> I figured out why I was always disgusted when ever starting software center in ubuntu/xubuntu. It is the thing that I can not make it display ONLY Free software applications...
<Rory> Guest23348: You can set a more friendly nickname with the "/nick" command - for example to change my name to Rory I typed "/nick Rory" (without the quotes)
<Rory> Guest23348: You should describe what you're trying to achieve, and what problems you're having when you try to do it
<nikolam> An yes, license: "Open source" is not informative at all.
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: Another try: "   OLDIFS=$IFS; IFS=":"; for d in $PATH; do sudo grep -l ntfscluster $(readlink -e $d)/* 2>/dev/null; done; IFS=$OLDIFS    "
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: The only output I'd expect is "/bin/ntfscluster"
<zykotick9> nikolam: if you want only free software, perhaps you're using the wrong distro...
<nikolam> zykotick9, no. you are wrong
<Caerdwyn> Nope TJ-, there was 4. /sbin/killall5, /bin/ntfscluster, /bin/ntfscluster.bak (my backup), and /bin/pidof
<hochbanane> help
<Rory> nikolam: Does Synaptic provide that functionality? I think you can organise by repository, and Ubuntu's repositories are somewhat organised by licence
<hochbanane> dpkg: Warnung: Parsen der Datei »/var/lib/dpkg/status«, nahe Zeile 10044 Paket »libproxy1-plugin-networkmanager«:
<hochbanane>  Feld »Depends«, Referenz auf »libc6«:
<hochbanane>  implizite exakte Übereinstimmung mit Versionsnummer, vielleicht stattdessen »=« benutzen
<hochbanane> dpkg: Warnung: Parsen der Datei »/var/lib/dpkg/status«, nahe Zeile 10044 Paket »libproxy1-plugin-networkmanager«:
<hochbanane>  Feld »Depends«, Referenz auf »libc6«:
<hochbanane>  Wert für Version beginnt mit nicht-alphanumerischem Zeichen, vielleicht ein Leerzeichen hinzufügen
<hochbanane> dpkg: Fehler: Parsen der Datei »/var/lib/dpkg/status«, nahe Zeile 10044 Paket »libproxy1-plugin-networkmanager«:
<hochbanane>  Feld »Depends«, Referenz auf »libc6«: Version enthält » «
<hochbanane> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<OerHeks> nikolam, i use synaptic to avoid thos paid apps
<Caerdwyn> holy hell o.o
<Caerdwyn> !pastebinit | hochbanane
<ubottu> hochbanane: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Rory> nikolam: Ubuntu includes non-free software. Also you're not really asking a support question, more just joining and ranting, which is highly encouraged in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nikolam> yes, but unfortunately, software center could be something better Rory , but yes, I use synaptic. Software center was disgusting from day1
<Rory> nikolam: Cool, everyone wins =)
<nikolam> Rory, well, it includes non-free if you want to install it. Ubuntu is Not the mix of open source/closed source. people tend to install closed source, but ut is saying more about people then Ubuntu.
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: OK, now I'm suspicious
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: about what?
<nikolam> Also if i want especially to see what I can purchase and select to see just that, I see unhealthy list...
<OerHeks> nikolam, do you have a real support issue?
<nikolam> So it feels unhealthy in general to mix spywar (closed source) apps that you sell, with free software (and not "open source")
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: About why those files mention ntfscluster. Can you "strings /sbin/killall5 /bin/pidof | pastebinit"
<Caerdwyn> TJ-:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6910866/
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: line 132, ntfscluster.c
<Rory> !fud | nikolam #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> nikolam #ubuntu-offtopic: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<Caerdwyn> and 142 it seems
<nikolam> OerHeks, I report general affect to users from the day one of software center. I also report that Program License is NOT displayed in software center, before installing applications and that goes against terms and services of applications.
<Pici> nikolam: then file a bug
<nikolam> I report a bug (RFE) that "open source" is not valid license for displaying apps in software center.
<nikolam> Ok Pici
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: And *there* is the issue!
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: you say that, yet I have no clue what you're talking about... What part of this is the issue?
<Rory> nikolam: That's the sort of thing that it would be good to discuss on this mailing list maybe https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel-discuss
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: Those strings outputs... you've managed to replace "/sbin/killall5" and "/bin/pidof" with (the contents of) "/bin/ntfscluster"
<VlanX> can I read anywhere the logs for my tftp transfers with /etc/xinetd.d/tftp ?
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: I honestly have no clue how, since I've never modified those files, nor even been /in/ the directories those are contained in
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: Let's try a reinstall of those packages: "sudo apt-get --reinstall sysvinit-utils"
<nikolam> ok Rory
<John_John_> how to install mono in ubuntu 13.10 ?
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<OerHeks> nikolam, license, it is displayed > http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-NQwsIQLj.1392060573.png
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: sorry, yes
<Rory> John_John_: Are you wanting to develop Mono applications, or just run an application that needs mono? What application are you trying to run?
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: it's ok, it's reinstalled, saying "ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot". Is this a good thing?
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: That explains why, with ntfs-3g package installed, you saw the ntfscluster help and when the package was uninstalled you got a shared-library missing error
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: That is fine
<John_John_> Rory: first of all thanks for trying to help cause i am very serious about it
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: awesome... Let me reboot and see if this all disappears... brb
<nikolam> OerHeks, NO it is not displayed. "open source" is not the license. You are wrong.
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: Now, when you run "strings /sbin/killal5 /bin/pidof | grep ntfs" you shouldn't get any output
<John_John_> my need is to run asp.net 4.0 applications
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: Now, when you run "strings /sbin/killall5 /bin/pidof | grep ntfs" you shouldn't get any output
<Pici> OerHeks: nikolam means it should display "GPL v2" or "MIT" or whatever
<John_John_> i have no problem to develop in windows(mono) if that's better.
<nikolam> Pici, yes and with link to actually reading license before installing. And that also goes for closed applications.
<John_John_> so to recap: only asp.net. and 4.0 is a must.
<nikolam> but it is best to report bug/rfe and discuss on mailing list, anyways
<John_John_> and to run in linux preferably ubuntu but not a must
<OerHeks> Pici, i see, that may be a valid point to do a bugreport
<OerHeks> nikolam, if you do, i would love to confirm this bug, it will speed up
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: I've got to say, you sir are a life saver. It worked just as expected. Thank you SO much for all your help, I really appreciate it! :)
<John_John_> Rory: are you still there ?
<Caerdwyn> You too, tyler_d :)
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: The question is, how did that happen? The only way I can think...
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: Honestly, I have no clue.
<nikolam> OK OerHeks  but would also generate a lot of work to link it all to present apps et.
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: ... is that there was a file-system error at some point and somehow the same inodes (belonging to "/bin/ntfscluster") were used for "/sbin/killall5" and "/bin/pidof"
<Rory> John_John_: Sorry, yes
<John_John_> Rory: it's ok did you hear what i asked ?
<Rory> John_John_: You should just install the package "mono-complete"
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: If so, that raises the potential that other files are similarly affected but much harder to detect
<OerHeks> nikolam, i think all you need is to mention 3 apps, to prove your point, as what i would do.
<Rory> John_John_: I'm pretty sure that includes Mono 2.10.something
<nikolam> ok OerHeks
<John_John_> Rory: ok but from google i saw that it includes version 2.10.
<John_John_> Rory: that's right. but now there is version 3.2 i think
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: ok, so what should I do about this? Schedule the machine to run an fsck on the next reboot to check and make sure everything is in tact? If not, how would I go about fixing this?
<John_John_> Rory: does 2.10 support asp.net 4.0 ?
<John_John_> Rory: i need that information badly
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: I don't know of a command like windows' "sfc /scannow" that checks and repairs corrupted system files...
<Rory> John_John_: Do you have 64-bit Ubuntu? If so, there's a third-party PPA here which has a number of upvotes on StackOverflow, which provides a version of Mono 3.2. Only Mono 3.0 and up supports asp.net 4.x. The link is here http://stackoverflow.com/a/13384233/736253
<Rory> !ppa | John_John_
<ubottu> John_John_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: Try this, don't worry about "No such ..." messages, but you should only see "/bin/ntfscluster" ... "sudo find / -type f -samefile /bin/ntfscluster"
<fla_> hello. lap_1 connects to ext_display and shows good colors on lap_1_display BUT lacks red color on ext_display. lap_2 shows good colors on both displays (lap_2_display and ext_display). so is it possible that hardware on lap_1 can send color red to lap_1_display but not ext_display? if not, how can i fix software color issue? thanks! :)
<Rory> fla_: Is it possible the port on lap_1 is faulty?
<Rory> fla_: It's more likely than a weird software issue
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: yes, very first line is "/bin/ntfscluster", but now it mounted and is scanning my 2tb and 500gb external hard disks...oh god, this'll take forever
<LumberJackTeam> what fs ?
<genii> fla_: You used the same cable both times on ext_display ?
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: It shouldn't automount anything that isn't already mounted. You can break out (Ctrl+C) and unmount those first
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: errr, not automount, rather, it's scanning all mounted drives (apparently this machine is automounting all connected devices on boot)
<LumberJackTeam> btrf doesn't need fsck
<LumberJackTeam> ntfs?
<rogerio> alguém sabe como fazer funcionar o impressora epson l355 no ubuntu 13.10?
<fla_> Rory: ok, so maybe the VGA port itself isn't working on pin 3 for example?
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: Yes... You can break out (Ctrl+C) and then do "sudo umount /dev/sdc2 /dev/sdb1" and then re-run the command
<genii> !es | rogerio
<ubottu> rogerio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: It finished. Very first result was /bin/ntfscluster, then 5 "No such file or directory" lines, so it appears all is well...
<fla_> i wonder if i can switch VGA port from lap_2 to lap_1?
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: The file-systems are automounted by your log-in process when the USB devices are detected - you can tell by the fact they are mounted to directories under "/media/edward/"
 * Caerdwyn nods
<Caerdwyn> Yep, they're all there.
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: OK, looks like you may be OK. If you get any other unexpected file-system related issues, I'd suggest the cause is previous file-system corruption. Reinstalling affected packages should sort it out.
<LumberJackTeam> me frowns at automount
<Caerdwyn> TJ-: Awesome! Thank you again for everything :)
<TJ-> Caerdwyn: You're welcome; it was a very *interesting* scenario!
<Caerdwyn> ..yes, it was :P
<Rory> fla_: Exactly. If you have another external monitor to try, you could tell straight away
<LumberJackTeam> #ubuntu the land of make belive
<TJ-> !ot | LumberJackTeam
<ubottu> LumberJackTeam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LumberJackTeam> are there any gpt related tools?
<OerHeks> gdisk
<TJ-> LumberJackTeam: "apt-cache search gpt"
<c4iff> Trying to install Adobe via the instructions listed here http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/09/ubuntu-13-10-quick-tip-install-adobe-reader/,  still getting an error regarding libstdc++ being 64 bit though
<LumberJackTeam> who still uses adobe reader?
<LumberJackTeam> ff now supports pdf
<c4iff> LumberJackTeam: I have a specific requirement to use Adobe
<fla_> Rory: sadly i have identical laptops (with different hardware components non-functional on each) but one ext_display. so here's another question, under SystemSettings > Color, is there anything i can do there to diagnose and/or remedy?
<FiremanEd> LumberJackTeam: Be helpful, not critical :)
<Rory> fla_: I wouldn't really know where to start diagnosing a software issue
<davidfetter_disq> hello
<davidfetter_disq> has anybody got tips on how to run multiple slony (logical replication system for PostgreSQL) clusters from one machine?
<davidfetter_disq> there's already some very nice wrappers for multiple instances of PostgreSQL itself. i was wondering whether there's something analogous to this for that replication system
<FiremanEd> c4iff: Did you check to see if it was in the repositories yet, that article was from September of last year
<fla_> Rory: ok, well thanks for VGA port idea and if you know how to patch a BIOS so it accepts a new wireless card on POST, let me know. thanks again
<Pici> davidfetter_disq: You might want to ask in #postgresql as well, if you dont get any answer here.
<davidfetter_disq> Pici, this is a pretty distro-specific thing, and i'm a regular over there :)
<joshtekmobile> Why would screen randomly close out?
<klomp> trying to follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<klomp> my settings don't match the Virtual Hosts section
<klomp> By default, there is one site available called 000-default. FALSE
<vill> bonsoir
<Pici> davidfetter_disq: you might want #ubuntu-server then too :)
<iamgiri>  /msg NickServ identify 986559361
<klomp> the default: sites-available/default
<klomp> the site-enabled are 000-default
<zykotick9> iamgiri: time to change your password
<iamgiri> zykotick9: yes
<genii> iamgiri: and possibly change your phone number
<iamgiri> genii: :(
<iamgiri> Hey guys my ubuntu 12.04 freezes often,  I can move my mouse. My keyboard not working too. I'm having this headache for more than 5 months. Can someone he me to overcome this issue? I have to restart my PC for each freeze
<iamgiri> Typo: I can't move my mouse
<natural> micro emergency, i disabled work spaces in my unity-tweak, and i lost everything on my desktop. can someone please help me out?
<darthanubis> natural, you should not have lost everything from that action alone.
<natural> i was trying to get hotcorners to work, and the last thing i did was disable workspaces then renable it but everything went away, all i have is right click, and termina from cntrl alt 't' thats how i got here.
<natural> do you know how to run ubuntu-tweak from terminal?
<SonikkuAmerica> natural: [ ubuntu-tweak ]
<natural> with the brackets?
<SonikkuAmerica> No
<natural> command not found
<SonikkuAmerica> (The [ ] are just indicative of the fact that it's in terminal)
<SonikkuAmerica> natural: Did you install it?
<Seveas> natural: open /home/YOURLOGIN/Desktop in the file browser. Your files should still be there :)
<natural> thanks
<Seveas> isn't it unity-tweak or unity-tweak-tool?
<Seveas> or just type 'u' (no quotes) and us <tab> to tab complete :)
<natural> when i minimize the terminal window, it disappears, and i dont know how to get it back. my unity bar is gone too.
<roasted_> Question - I removed the icon in my Unity launcher for external drives. How do I get them back?
<natural> no tab complete
<Zooklubba> Ubuntu + Huawei E398 == failure? I cant get network-manager to show me the mobile broadband option
<natural> so no way to just get my desktop back?
<mikehaas763> Hi, this isn't ubuntu or even linux specific but #opensource only has 15 people in it. I figured this is probably a good place. Is there any generic forms out there that can be used in a business to make requests to the business to release a library to open source? We're trying to come up with a standard operating procedure
<chemist^> natural, just get your desktop back?
<chemist^> mikehaas763, ##linux
<mikehaas763> chemist^, good idea
<alexxa20> I need to remove some module. I use this command: sudo modprobe -r rt2x00pci. It wont work. Fatal: Module ... is still in use.
<alexxa20> It's for wifi
<alexxa20> I tried turning off wifi, still cant remove module
<Zooklubba> how the fawk do I get Huawei E398 (usb modem) to work :S
<bekks> alexxa20: lsmod shows you which modules stull use that module in question.
<chemist^> !details | Zooklubba
<ubottu> Zooklubba: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Zooklubba> chemist^: As in, it's not working (not showing, just like I already have written) in network manager. It's visible using lsusb
<Zooklubba> I got usb_modeswitch on the computer, I dont have vwdial tho
<alexxa20> so, when I find which module uses this one, what shall I do?
<natural> chemist^, got it, watched a vid by quidsup, this guy is my fav, and i had to run ccsm and enable unity plugin, thanks
<bekks> alexxa20: unload the modules, then unload the module in question.
<chemist^> Zooklubba, have you tryed "making a new connection" and there choosing mobile broadband?
<Zooklubba> yep
<Zooklubba> so many times
<alexxa20> unloading is done via this command: modprobe -r ?
<chemist^> Zooklubba, is the device working on other machines?
<bekks> alexxa20: or just rmmod
<Zooklubba> yes
<alexxa20> thanks
<alexxa20> done
<chemist^> Zooklubba, you may need to install additional drivers in order to get that device to work in ubuntu, i honestly don't know if it's supported
<alexxa20> I'm following one instruction from launchpad (it's about fixing non-working wifi) :)
<chemist^> you could try installing windows drivers, if you can't find linux
<chemist^> with ndiswrapper or smth like that
<alexxa20> so removing the module is the one middle step
<Zooklubba> chemist^: My googlefu obviously shows that people have managed to do it with just modprobe/usb_modeswitch. so I have no clue
<Zooklubba> I had another ZTE modem which I tried. That randomly came up in nm-applet after like 5-10 kills on modem-manager
<JohnnyL> Lets say I wanted to distribute a linux app but my app is dependent on cgroups, how would I easily enable my user to use my app?
<bekks> JohnnyL: You cant. cgroups depend on kernel support, too.
<chemist^> Zooklubba, these devices can be tricky i know..
<JohnnyL> bekks: i am leaving out <2.6
<chemist^> Zooklubba, have little experience with them...i usually use my cell phone if i want to make a mobile-internet connection on my laptop
<Zooklubba> chemist^: so close to just give up and move to windows. Getting quite mad at all this pieces of...
<bekks> JohnnyL: Even then it may not be enabled in the kernel.
<JohnnyL> og right
<JohnnyL> oh right
<chemist^> Zooklubba, does windows require driver installation?
<chemist^> have you checked rfkill?
<Zooklubba> chemist^: at least they (huawei or my carrier) ship the drivers
<chemist^> maybe it's disabled
<Zooklubba> chemist^: what should I do then. rfkill list doesnt show shit
<JohnnyL> bekks, lets say cgroups can work with the kernel. how do I tell and enable my user to install it?
<bekks> JohnnyL: The user has to have root privileges.
<Zooklubba> chemist^ what should I do/type in w/ rfkill. idfi
<Zooklubba> idgi
<chemist^> Zooklubba, does lshw show the device?
<chemist^> have you checked dmesg when you plugged in the device?
<Xuisce_> hi all
<uporot> Xuisce_: hi
<Xuisce_> hey there
<Zooklubba> chemist^: for instance dmesg says usb 3-13: GSM modem 1-port converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<tyler_d> ohai
<Zooklubba> cdc_ncm 3-13:1.1 wwan0 register blablabla mobile broadband network device
<chemist^> Zooklubba, that means it's there, recognized
<xangua> How can I encrypt my home after installing ubuntu? would encryot my home affects the performance?
<chemist^> xangua, why would encrypted folders affect performance? i don't think so
<Zooklubba> chemist^: running usb modeswitch it says for instance Looking for active driver... No driver found. EIther detached before or never attached.
<Zooklubba> setting up communication with interface 0
<xangua> chemist^: how could I encrypt my home after installing ubuntu if I did not choopse the option during install then¿
<Xuisce_> hm
<Xuisce_> hi
<xangua> chemist^: And I mean performance regarding battery life on a notebook
<chemist^> xangua, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1449168
<bs0d> Hello. I am trying to run a script from the /etc/rc.local, but it does not get started before login.
<bs0d> It does not get started at all
<bs0d> I would appreciate if comeone could point me to what am I missing
<bekks> bs0d: How did you enter it in rc.local?
<bs0d> bekks: it was suggested on a forum http://askubuntu.com/questions/9382/how-can-i-configure-a-service-to-run-at-startup/9384#9384
<TJ-> bs0d: Ensure the command is *before* the final "exit 0" command in "/etc/rc.local"
<Blueer> i've installed the newest amd beta display driver (14.1). the ubuntu loginscreen looks 100% ok, but when i login it shows only the desktop+mouse. it don't shows the taskbar, menus and so on.
<Blueer> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<Blueer> this doesn'T helps. but the unity plugin and all other plugins are not loaded
<Blueer> if i load the unity plugin within the ccsm and all req. plugins it doesn't change anythink.
<bs0d> hmmm same
<compdoc> Blueer, thats usually a sign its broken. can you disable the driver?
<bs0d> may it be because my script contains header #!/bin/bash instead of #!/bin/sh?
<TJ-> bs0d: The header won't matter if you call the script with "sh /path/to/script" *but* if the script uses bash-specific syntax then it will likely fail to work from sh.
<bs0d> TJ-: yes, I am correcting it right now
<Zooklubba> chemist^: syslog shows me failed to organize modem ports (0) Failed to find primary port
<Zooklubba> for modem-manager
<g0twig> hey there
<g0twig> I did read this
<g0twig> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTU5OTQ
<g0twig> What are "ubuntu developers"?
<g0twig> I am/was an Ubuntu developer, I have an official Ubuntu Mail Adress, and I am Ubuntu Member
<Pici> g0twig: reply to the mailing list and ask them.
<bs0d> TJ-: I have corrected the script so that it is run with sh, but it still does not get executed at all. I expect it to run before login actually.
<bekks> bs0d: USe /bin/sh in rc.local, not just sh
<bs0d> bekks: Oh, you forsee my mistakes. Thanks for the hint!
<bs0d> bekks: I was really missing /bin/sh
<bs0d> still no luck :(
<Xuisce_> hi bs0d
<TJ-> bs0d: How do you know the script isn't executed? Is it stamping a file when it runs so you know? e.g. 2nd line "touch /tmp/i-have-run"  ?
<Exp0sure> what the problem?
<lickalott> bs0d, what are you trying to accomplish?
<TJ-> bs0d: most rc.local script issues are caused by expecting certain environment variables to exist, that don't
<bs0d> TJ-: it asks for user input. And I supposed that it should wait for it, but the system boots into graphical interface and I get no script output
<ImTheDoctorWho> o-hai!
<ImTheDoctorWho> i have some problems with ubuntu
<ImTheDoctorWho> can anyone help me?
<bs0d> lickalott: I want to ask the user to provide input once before the login prompt. The script asks for user input but does not get executed by rc.local for some reason
<GivenToCode> hi all i am in unchartered waters, i am trying to remote desktop to an ubuntu 12.04 host running vncserver via remmina
<GivenToCode> I am able to connect but i am not able to start a bash shell
<ImTheDoctorWho> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<GivenToCode> i can start other applications like the clock, but selected bash, dash or sh does nothing
<compdoc> not sure what remmina is, but what about other vnc clients?
<ImTheDoctorWho> J #ubuntu-it
<GivenToCode> compdoc, havent tried any, but itd be surprising if it were the client
<GivenToCode> i can basically run every application except for bash
<ImTheDoctorWho> Why i can't format the removable device?
<compdoc> GivenToCode, the /etc/passwd file defines if a user has bash or just what shell is assigned. but its dangerous to edit
<GivenToCode> compdoc, i am root and shell is defined as /bin/bash
<compdoc> GivenToCode, theres a special vi command to edit the file that helps keep you out of trouble
<iattazza> hello
<Voyage> postgres@sync-pc:/home/syncsys$ psql postgres < '/tmp/crawler-full.sql'
<Voyage> bash: /tmp/crawler-full.sql: Permission denied
<compdoc> you enabled root?
<compdoc> gave it a password, I mean
<Voyage> sory?
<GivenToCode> compdoc, i am root yes
<lickalott> bs0d, so you want it to be a "startup" script?
<lickalott> throw it in /etc/init.d and softlink it (with +x permissions) to /etc/rc2.d
<Xuisce_> hi lickalott
<lickalott> compdoc, remmina is the built-in RDP/SSH/VNC client in ubuntu.
<compdoc> lickalott, ah. I always connect to ubuntu, but rarely connect from it
<Xuisce_> hi
<lickalott> GivenToCode,  explain your issue in greater detail please.  All's I got was that you can successfully log into/onto the ubuntu rig via VNC.  Where is the bash shell not "starting" on your host machine or your VNC machien?
<lickalott> hello Xuisce_
<TJ-> bs0d: You can't take user input from rc.local unless you "plymouth quit" first, as plymouth has the console
<lickalott> I used to be big on putty, but since I found remmina, I've been using that.
<lickalott> whats your "end game" bs0d  maybe we can come up with better options for you
<bootyboots> hi my laptop can connect to my router wirelessly fine, but not to the internet and i'm not sure why
<bootyboots> other devices in my house can connect to internet wirelessly no problem however not this one
<TJ-> GivenToCode: I'd suspect a syntax error in one of the log-in scripts (/etc/profile, ~/.profile, etc.)
<bootyboots> i have a small paste bin of the problem http://pastebin.ca/2638225
<lickalott> bootyboots, take your router of out the mix and see what the result is.
<VampireCat> bootyboots?
<compdoc> bootyboots, make sure you define a gateway and a dns server
<hdon> hi all :) an application changed my video mode and did not change it back when i exited. is there a simple command to adjust my display mode?
<VampireCat> What?
<Ubuntu_User> I am trying to install Ubuntu on Toshiba Satellite laptop. Ubuntu live USB doesn't boot with secure boot disabled but boots when it is enabled.
<Ubuntu_User> Is there any reason why it does that?
<lickalott> hdon,   settings > displays > then change the resolution
<hdon> lickalott, thanks... i wish there were a simpler way though!
<GivenToCode> TJ-, lickalott yea I think it's all new to me. Basically when i connect with remmina i get a gui, if i right click i get a menu, from that menu i can select applications, from that menu i can select shells, with a list of bash, dash or sh
<GivenToCode> if i click on any of them, nothing happens
<bootyboots> compdoc, the router handles dhcp and i think that is supposed to assign the devices it (it must for the working devices)?  would this be a router change or on my laptop
<GivenToCode> and i can see no new processes are started
<TJ-> bootyboots: can you "ping -nc 5 8.8.8.8" ?
<compdoc> bootyboots, yes, it should with dhcp, but it is a setting that can get messed uo
<compdoc> up
<bootyboots> TJ-, yes that works, however i cannot ping other sites like google or anything else
<TJ-> bootyboots: OK, your problem is with the DNS resolver then
<lickalott> that's the google dns servers bootyboots
<compdoc> bootyboots, can you ping 74.125.192.105
<TJ-> bootyboots: "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<bastol> hey gang. - got me a confusion - i am not used to mounting/handingling drives/partitions on linux without gparted.. and want to learn the console commands and understanding what i am looking at.. anyone want to  help me out in a pvt chat ?
<compdoc> 74.125.192.105 is google
<aspire_> bastol: i learned that on the archlinux beginners guide
<bs0d> lickalott: to create a script in init.d is the only option? Why it will not work from rc.local?
<bastol> it looks like i have a lvm but no lvm tools - fresh install of ubuntu server
<lickalott> GivenToCode, try using the actual VNC app for ubuntu and see if anything changes.  I like remmina, but I've had some issues with funtionality in the past.
<aspire_> theres a section where u partitionate the hd
<TJ-> bs0d: You can't take user input from rc.local unless you "plymouth quit" first, as plymouth has the console
<lickalott> not the only option bs0d but one that I can attest to working
<lickalott> bastol, sudo apt-get install lvm2
<bastol> aspire  i just need some confirmations.
<bs0d> let me give it a try
<bastol> i am nervous about messing with partitions on  a running system
<bs0d> could you please provide some good example of a script inside init.d?
<hdon> lickalott, i used xrandr -size 0 and it gave me exactly what i wanted :)
<bastol> lickalot - but i dont think i need lvm i jsut ahve a partition lablelld lvm -  i dont think its being used
<bootyboots> TJ-, you're the man thanks the nameserver line was incorrect (???) so i changed it to my router and it works
<bootyboots> however i'm curious why it wasnt handled at dhcp time
<bootyboots> compdoc, yes it works now
<lickalott> bastol, http://askubuntu.com/questions/3596/what-is-lvm-and-what-is-it-used-for
<lickalott> nice hdon
<bastol> lickalott  yes i have used google .
<lickalott> i don't understand your question/issue.
<TJ-> bootyboots: "/etc/resolv.conf" usually points to "127.0.1.1" which has an instance of dnsmasq running in it. If dnsmasq wasn't running that'd cause a problem :)
<bastol> pm me. and i will give the captures to clarify .. it will be quick i promise
<TJ-> !pm | bastol
<ubottu> bastol: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bastol> $ sudo parted -l Model: ATA ST380815AS (scsi) Disk /dev/sda: 80.0GB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B Partition Table: msdos  Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system     Flags  1      1049kB  256MB   255MB   primary   ext4            boot  2      257MB   80.0GB  79.7GB  extended  5      257MB   46.5GB  46.2GB  logical                   lvm  6      46.5GB  76.8GB  30.3GB  logical   ext4  7      76.8GB  80.0GB  3183
<TJ-> !pastebin | bastol
<ubottu> bastol: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bastol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6911499/
<bgardner> I think bastol is trying to find fdisk or cfdisk, based on the questions asked, although I may be wrong.
<lickalott> bs0d, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6911489
<lickalott> bastol, you want your 46GB back?
<Dream> If I am installing Ubuntu server with a raid controller, should I use lvm as well?
<bootyboots> that is good info TJ- thanks.  I'm not sure how dnsmasq works from there
<bootyboots> though
<bs0d> lickalott: As far as I can see there are services in /etc/init.d which get started and stopped. But I need to run my script unconditionally only once after bootup and the script runs and exists immediately.
<bs0d> lickalott: is this the right place to store my script?
<dveim> can i write in crontab smth like @reboot opera to start it every reboot?
<dveim> somehow it doesn't work
<bastol> lets try that agian  - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6911508/   so i try to use lvm commands and its not installed . so how can i have an lvm  from a clean install of ubuntu 13.10  - my intention is to mount the 3TB as /data  and extend swap to double. - and add the spare  space on sda5 to be used for the web server
<bastol> and i knwo little about mounting but am rusty and dont want to fark it up ..
<lickalott> you can dump it into rc2.d directly.  I usually write in start, stop and restart cases in my scripts so i leave them in init.d
<TJ-> bootyboots: If the interfaces are managed by Network Manager, it has a private instance running that receives the DHCP options when the interface comes up, including the upstream nameserver list
<lickalott> you chose lvm on install bastol
<lickalott> if this is a fresh install and you don't want lvm, the easiest thing to do would be reinstall with "standard partitions"
<bastol> yes . it was a default. - which is why i am confused no lvm tools are installed and  where that space is mounted
<JohnnyL> do many linux users have cgroups support 'baked' in?
<Dream> Could someone help me out please? Just a quick question
<lickalott> LVM is just a large volume manager.  to modify or create other LVM volumes (i.e. you add a new disk) you'll need the lvm2 package
<lickalott> Dream, just ask
<Dream> I did
<Dream> No one noticed
<bootyboots> wow, i'm glad people like you are in here TJ- LOL
<lickalott> lol
<lickalott> where
<bootyboots> thanks again
<lickalott> oh
<Dream> I'm installing on a server with a raid controller
<bootyboots> adding you to my fav list for freenode
<Dream> Trying to figure out if I need lvm or not
<bastol> so its the partition marked LVM actually in use somewhere  ?  i mean this is a sanity check
<lickalott> personal preference imho Dream .  Do you plan on adding more drives later
<TJ-> Dream: If you want flexibility, ability to create snapshots for back-up, need for creating/shrinking/extending file-systems: YES
<Dream> No, its a raid 5 in full use.
<YellowGTO> Hey guys having a little trouble with samba. https://www.dropbox.com/s/ipor3iv6mfwxm6g/Screenshot%202014-02-10%2016.45.38.png
<YellowGTO> Config https://www.dropbox.com/s/xwdif72coy86wrc/Screenshot%202014-02-10%2016.46.01.png
<lickalott> bastol, by "in use" you mean used by the filesystem?
<bastol> lickalott as in space  that is accessable under the current config
<Dream> So essentially it's a LAMP server running server edition ubuntu
<Dream> Does lvm manage virtual file space?
<lickalott> you could use it.  I personally would rather have that 46 GB allocated to a larger chunk for file storage and stuff but that's me
<gordonjcp> Dream: no
<gordonjcp> Dream: you know how you can set up logical partitions to have more than four partitions on a disk?
<bastol> lickalott - so its not actually being used now its more like 'reserved' for a lvm ?
<lickalott> true
<TJ-> bastol: try "sudo pvs /dev/sda5" .. you'd expect something like "  /dev/sda5 <VG_NAME> lvm2 a--  25.29g 16.29g"
<Dream> yeah
<gordonjcp> Dream: LVM is kind of like that, except you can create partitions any time you like, and even resize them
<ice9> Cinnamon desktop always crashes!
<gordonjcp> Dream: you create one hoofing great partition and make that be all LVM
<gordonjcp> Dream: then within that you carve up logical volumes
<bastol> sudo: pvs: command not found
<lickalott> you know how with windows 7 they introduced the new partition magic equivilent? bastol, Dream ?
<TJ-> bastol: you were told earlier, you need to install the package "sudo apt-get install lvm2"
<lickalott> that's basically LVM
<Dream> Ok, that makes sense. Wheras without LVM I would have to use something like g parted on the virtual disk
<gordonjcp> Dream: these then have a path like /dev/bigstackofvolumes/mp3s, /dev/bigstackofvolumes/piratedvideos etc etc
<bastol> tj-  yes but if i odnt need it then why shoudl i install it .
<gordonjcp> whatever you've got in the Volume Group called "bigstackofvolumes"
<bastol> tj - i am tryign to first determin if its neccisary /
<TJ-> bastol: You've got a partition apparently with an LVM structure inside, you need the tools to check that!
<Dream> So when I set up my LAMP stack I would just need to point it to the path /dev/volumex/www
<TJ-> bastol: the partition may just be marked as an LVM type. You could try "sudo blkid /dev/sda5" that should show if an LVM structure is recognised
<bastol> tj - but if its tehre then i would have to have the tools for the os to read it already wouldnt i or it couldnt be mounted/ used.... if it snot used then i can repartition that section and  use it without an lvm ?
<ice9> Cinnamon desktop always crashes on Ubuntu when opening any popup menu like the main menu
<bastol> tj - sudo blkid command nets no results/information
<jhutchins> gordonjcp: Of course, you can create partitions any time you like, and resize them without LVM, it just takes fewer steps.
<bastol> ping/ did my net crap out or did suddenly everyone die ?
<Pici> bastol: the latter
<bastol> ahh  okay so its not jsut me  :P
<Pici> los angeles /70
<Pici> oops
<she_dyed> aHA so you're the guy controlling the weather
<lickalott> bastol, sudo blkid
<lickalott> leave out the /sda
<TJ-> bastol: Then it is likely the partition was simply given the lvm type, but not assigned as a physical volume by lvm
<bastol> sda5 is not listed with sudo blkid
<bastol> so then i dont need lvm and i can jsut reclaim it withotu busting something...
<lickalott> i say gparted that junk and re-assign it to another unused partition.
<lickalott> do it bastol
<fulanito> hi all
<Ubuntu_User> Is there any reason why Ubuntu doesn't boot with secure boot disabled? It boots if secure boot is enabled or if i set BIOS to CSM mode.
<fulanito> I am having troubles adding a certificate to apache
<fulanito> in ubuntu 12.04
<lickalott> Ubuntu_User, newer laptop?
<fulanito> server, ubuntu user
<fulanito> [Mon Feb 10 20:11:13 2014] [warn] Init: Name-based SSL virtual hosts only work for clients with TLS server name indication support (RFC 4366)
<fulanito> [Mon Feb 10 20:11:13 2014] [warn] Init: Name-based SSL virtual hosts only work for clients with TLS server name indication support (RFC 4366)
<fulanito> [Mon Feb 10 20:11:13 2014] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.3.10-1ubuntu3.8 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/1.0.1 configured -- resuming normal operation
<Ubuntu_User> lickalott, Yes. Toshiba Satellite. Has Windows 8 preinstalled.
<hitsujiTMO> !paste | fulanito
<ubottu> fulanito: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lickalott> prob something with UEFI bios
<TJ-> fulanito: what is the problem, exactly?
<bs0d> I guess I have made an init.d script .. hope it is ok to ask for user input from rc2 script
<fulanito> http://pastebin.com/Ewb2S1fE
<fulanito> I added a certificate to apache2
<TJ-> fulanito: I don't see a problem
<bs0d> ah .. its same .. the script didn't work
<Ubuntu_User> lickalott, Ubuntu live cd does boot with secure boot enabled. But when I disable it fails. Which seems weird to me. On CSM mode Windows 8 boot fails.
<fulanito> but the brosers says that no script has been added
<TJ-> Ubuntu_User: How, precisely, does it fail?
<bs0d> lickalott: I have created a script asking for user input in /etc/init.d and created a symlink to it in /etc/rc2.d, but still the script did not work. Any ideas?
<TJ-> fulanito: As the apache warning tells you, name-based TLS/SSL requires browsers with TLS-SNI support
<she_dyed> isnt plymouth running at that point
<Voyage> hi
<Voyage> how to start a screen by giving a custom name  to and and how to resume it after wards?
<kevinb_> Hello, how can I use upstart to ensure a script runs on shutdown that needs to post http requests to a different host runs and finishes before the network is shutdown ?
<fulanito> how to I enable that on browsers?
<TJ-> bs0d: As I said earlier, twice:  You can't take user input from rc.local unless you "plymouth quit" first, as plymouth has the console
<Ubuntu_User> TJ-, I get to initial loader where I can select Try or Install ubuntu. If I select either one of them. It just shows a blank screen.
<TJ-> fulanito: You can't, either they have support, or they don't
<bs0d> TJ-: This time I have put my script it rc2.d, not rc.local
<hitsujiTMO> fulanito: thats just a warning. If a user what has a web client that doesn't support TSL, the web server will end up serving the "default" ssl site. Not much to worry about since there's very very few web browsers that don't support TLS
<TJ-> Ubuntu_User: OK, that could be a video card mode issue. I suspect the "nomodeset" option is required on the kernel start-up line in the CD... I think on the live ISO you can press a key (F6?) to select advanced options, and add that
<TJ-> bs0d: no difference
<TJ-> bs0d: If plymouth has the console you can't use it
<bs0d> TJ-: what would be the proper place for such a script? I need to invoke it before login prompt after boot. Is this at all possible?
<fulanito> hitsujiTMO: can you try www.bluemessaging.com
<TJ-> bs0d: I've told you several times now. "plymouth quit" then do your console input routine.
<Voyage> how to start a GNU screen by giving a custom name  to and and how to resume it after wards?
<bastol> okay one more question  - since google has many conflicting results  stating false positive rootkits and  then not -- whats yoru opinion  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6911649/
<hitsujiTMO> fulanito: the site works. but no response from the https if thats what you want to know. have you opened the port?
<TJ-> fulanito: If you're expecting HTTPS to work, you'll need to open port 443 in the firewall
<Ubuntu_User> TJ-, I only get the GRUB boot loader. It doesn't let me press any function keys. I can do edit the command before booting.
<Beldar> bastol, maverick, realy?
<hitsujiTMO> Voyage: screen -S sessionname                         ctrl + a, d      to detach,     screen -r sessionname    to reattach that session
<Ubuntu_User> TJ-, what is the command line parameter? is it --nomodeset ?
<bastol> whats wrong  with mavericks
<TJ-> Ubuntu_User: I thought the Try/Install option of the Live ISO had a hot-key for setting advanced options
<Beldar> bastol, it is way past end of life, install 12.04 or 13.10.
<TJ-> Ubuntu_User: just "nomodeset"
<bs0d> TJ-: Where should I invoke plymouth quit command? I tried to invoke it in the beginning of the script, but the script still did not work
<Voyage> hitsujiTMO,  thanks!
<TJ-> bs0d: Have you confirmed yet that your script actually gets called? Without that, the rest is pointless
<bastol> mavericks - OSX not maverick linux
<bs0d> TJ-: let me check it out
<Ziber> What is wicd, exactly? All I've found is that it's an "equivalent (sometimes higher regarded) to network-manager".
<Ubuntu_User> TJ-, I get a screen similar to this http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445084.png
<bastol> beldar - used a mac to burn the iso - not a old linux flavor.
<hitsujiTMO> Ziber: its a cli wireless adapter manager
<Ziber> I'm trying to spoof my mac address at bootup. Is there a way I can do that with network-manager, since I'm more familiar with it?
<TJ-> Ubuntu_User: Is that the server install? Which ubuntu release is it?
<romainl> */msg NickServ IDENTIFY romainl pme
<Ubuntu_User> TJ-, Desktop. Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<bs0d> TJ-: yes, it gets invoked. I checked it by creating an empty file from the script
<Ziber> That's like the 10th person I've seen recently fail to privately identify to Nickserv...
<bastol> i did install 13.10 . was that not listed inteh paste ?
<TJ-> Ubuntu_User: Strange, I thought the desktop installer had a more graphical start-up than that! OK, you should be able to press 'e' on one of those options to 'e'dit it, then move the cursor to the end of the line beginning "linux..." and add " nomodeset" then press Ctrl+X (or F10) to execute it
<bs0d> TJ-: so the issue remains that the script gets called, (and maybe it even asks for user input), but does not wait for one
<TJ-> bs0d: OK, so the script runs but your commands fail. I'd bet it is because you're expecting the environment to contain values that it doesn't, such as relying on the PATH to be fully set, instead of calling commands by their absolute path-names
<Ziber> Can I use /etc/network/interfaces to manage my wireless/wired connection, but network-manager to manage my VPN?
<TJ-> Ziber: You could
<Ziber> How might I do that?
<bs0d> TJ-: right! I will correct this. Thanks!
<fulanito> TJ-: many thanks\
<fulanito> I make it works
<TJ-> Ziber: Put the appropriate settings in the appropriate configuration locations. You'd have to manually start the VPN since NM wouldn't be able to do any automatic start based on another interface
<TJ-> fulanito: :)
<TJ-> fulanito: for reference, if you ever need to test TLS/SSL: "openssl s_client -connect bluemessaging.com:443"
<Ziber> TJ-: So I have lines for wlan0 and eth0 in my network interfaces file, nm will know not to touch those?
<Ubuntu_User> TJ-, Still  pretty much the same screen. added it to the end of the line starting with linux.
<bs0d> TJ-: if I am not mistaken, I need to provide full paths for the following commands: cat echo read exit
<TJ-> Ziber: correct, NM will *usually* (subject to its configuration) ignore any interfaces mentioned in "interfaces"
<TJ-> bs0d: "echo read exit" should be shell built-ins
<TJ-> bs0d: If it isn't a PATH issue, then you need to look at what other assumptions your script makes about the environment
<bgardner> /quit/quit
<bgardner> >.< Sorry
<bs0d> TJ-: but a simple script like read -p "Enter something" var should work as it does not make any assumptions at all
<TJ-> Ubuntu_User: Hmm, try editing the line again and also add "debug" and *remove* "quiet" and "splash" ... that should cause the kernel to spew lots of useful messages that indicate where the problem starts
<bastol> so u guys think this is a false postive ? ( note isntalled 13.10 server  and  used a mac osx maverics to burn the iso ) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6911649/
<TJ-> bs0d: Yes, that  should. In the past when I've had issues like this I've added 'debug' echos to the script in between every command, so I can look at a log-file and know for sure where it is stopping
<bs0d> TJ-: even this simple script did not ask for input nor wait for it :(
<bs0d> TJ-: something really weird is going on
<TJ-> bs0d: is that simple script stopping plymouth?
<Ziber> So uh. That was weird. I now have eth0 in my /etc/network/interfaces file, and went to "ifup eth0" and my computer went to fully CLI and couldn't figure out how to get my GUI back. Had to restart.
<TJ-> bs0d: I'd add a debug line immediately before the "read" doing something like "/bin/ps -efly | /bin/grep plymouth >> /tmp/myscript.log"
<Ziber> Anyone have experience with that?
<TJ-> Ziber: I think I have seen/heard of that once before; never happened again so didn't dig into it
<Ziber> Well. Just ran it again, and my GUI didn't go anywhere. That was weird.
<jhutchins> Ziber: So did you somehow kill the DM/DE, or just switch away from it and not switch back?  Were you working in an X terminal or a console?
<Ziber> I'm not sure... I'm currently in the console in my GUI.
<TJ-> Ziber: I assumed it was because X was configured to listen on a TCP port and that was somehow upset by the ifup command
<sandman13> will this theme work on Ubuntu 13.10: http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Elegant+Gnome+Pack?content=127826
<YellowGTO> Hye guys im having samaba issues. Even though it seems to be configured correctly
<YellowGTO> Config https://www.dropbox.com/s/xwdif72coy86wrc/Screenshot%202014-02-10%2016.46.01.png
<YellowGTO> Error https://www.dropbox.com/s/ipor3iv6mfwxm6g/Screenshot%202014-02-10%2016.45.38.png
<sandman13> with xfce desktop environment
<Ziber> I have "inet eth0 inet dhcp" in my interfaces file. If I boot my computer without an ethernet cable plugged in, will it boot without trying to get it? Earlier, it was stuck at "waiting for network configuration..." and wouldn't boot.
<TJ-> Ziber: "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<Ziber> Yes?
<bs0d> TJ-: hmm its weird but the log file is not created at all
<TJ-> Ziber: You wrote "inet ..."
<Ziber> Oh, sorry. yeah. iface.
<TJ-> bs0d: So, script *not* running then.
<Ziber> Of course, without network-manager handling the interface, it won't disconnect when I unplug the cable. So technically it still has an IP.
<TJ-> bs0d: move back one step; add a log line to "/etc/rc.local" just prior to your script call... make sure rc.local is being called!
<bs0d> TJ-: this piece of code is inside /etc/rc.local .. so, rc.local is not invoked?
<Ziber> If I do get back to a pure cli, how can I get my gui back?
<bs0d> TJ-: I have placed this small code directly to rc.local
<TJ-> bs0d: You're checked "/etc/rc.local" is set with eXecutable permissions?
<bs0d> TJ-: no, I guess it should be by default. Let me check it
<Ubuntu_User> TJ-, linux /casper/vmlinuz.efi file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper -- initrd /casper/initrd.lz nomodeset debug             Is that the right syntax?
<TJ-> bs0d: Also ensure that the service is linked in for the runlevel 2 at /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local
<TJ-> Ubuntu_User: Not quite... you need to put "nomodeset debug" before "file=..."
<TJ-> Ubuntu_User: otherwise, those commands are tacked onto the separate "initrd" clause, which means they are discarded
<rburgosnavas> hi there, i'm wifi connection issue and i was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction
<bastol> has no one else verified  if this is a false postive for rootkits ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6911649/
<rburgosnavas> right now i'm connected to the wireless network, strength is good, but dont get internet connection
<Ubuntu_User> TJ-, makes sense. I get the same blank black screen except this time the laptop fan went high for about 30 seconds and went down to normal.
<rburgosnavas> i've looked online but i can't find a suitable answer on most forum posts
<gutHead> on one 13.10 machine I have the pacakge evoluspencil, but ont he other 13.10 machine aptitude cannot find this package and /etc/apt/sources.list seem the same on both machines
<TJ-> Ubuntu_User: Hmmm... but no sign of any text messages at all from the kernel?
<gutHead> can anyone tell me why the packages might appear different ont he two machines?
<chrisbillups> Hi guys! I have a quick question. For Ubuntu Studio 13.10, will I be able to install Google Chrome 64 bit stable w/o any issues?
<TJ-> Ubuntu_User: The only thing I can think of is - aside from linux image corruption - that you're trying to start a 64-bit kernel on a 32-bit only CPU
<Ubuntu_User> TJ-, no :(
<Ubuntu_User> TJ-, If I enable Secure boot, it will boot with no issues.
<TJ-> Ubuntu_User: As Mr Spock might say, "that's illogical, Captn"
<Beldar> chrisbillups, What makes you think there will be a problem, if you are all 64 bit?
<chrisbillups> I'm a 1st timer.
<bs0d> TJ-: it looks like commands are not executed past "plymouth quit" call. "/bin/touch /root/test" before the call runs fine, "/bin/touch /root/test2" after the plymouth call does not create any file.
<TJ-> Ubuntu_User: OK, so SB implies UEFI boot. So do you know if the ISO installer is starting in UEFI or legacy mode ? Do you choose a firmware boot option such as "UEFI: DVD..."
<Beldar> chrisbillups, I have not seen anyone as of now with problems lately.
<Ubuntu_User> TJ-, That's what I don't get either. Doesn't make sense at all. In theory it shouldn't boot with secure boot enabled.
<chrisbillups> Okay, cool. Just wanted to get a 2nd opinion. I appreciate it y'all. Have a Wonderful Day! :)
<TJ-> bs0d: OK, so it looks like plymouth doesn't respond as expected. Let's check if the way to cause it to quit has changed
<DancesWithBeers> a
<iamnotpression> hello, i have got a fast question,.. I want download ubuntu 14.04 alpha to help to develoment, this will be update little to little to the LTS version or I will must download the LTS later in april maybe?
<TJ-> Ubuntu_User: On the contrary, grub has a signed EFI shim loader, so it will SecureBoot
<Beldar> !14.04 | iamnotpression
<ubottu> iamnotpression: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<iamnotpression> and sry for my english, in the spain channel there aren't ppl
<Ubuntu_User> TJ-, As per Ubuntu Wiki (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_the_computer_boots_the_Ubuntu_DVD_in_EFI_mode) If I get the GRUB boot loader, then it does boot in UEFI mode. I can also boot on legacy mode.
<iamnotpression> ey, hi Phantom, nice to see you
<Beldar> iamnotpression, #ubuntu+1 is the 14.04 channel is all.
<iamnotpression> still play AC?
<TJ-> bs0d: According to "man plymouth" it should be "/bin/plymouth --quit"
<Ubuntu_User> TJ-, Windows 8 will fill in legacy mode though :(. I can't get rid of windows any time soon though.
<iamnotpression> thanks
<cody_1> .
<cody_1> hi
<Ubuntu_User> TJ-, I might need to burn a DVD and see if it makes a difference. Currently I am using USB to boot.
<sandman13> can i get ubuntu 10.10 like UI for ubuntu 13.10?
<bs0d> TJ-: I do not have man plymouth even :(
<TJ-> Ubuntu_User: Hang on, if it boots OK we know it isn't a corrupted image issue
<TJ-> bs0d: is "/bin/plymouth" installed?
<TJ-> bs0d: No, plymouth doesn't provide any man-pages... and yes, that's *!%^& annoying
<bs0d> TJ-: 2 of them .. plymouth and plymouth-upstart-bridge
<TJ-> bs0d: OK, so it is there. So try again with "/bin/plymouth --quit"
<bs0d> TJ-: if I try to run this command when logged in just to test, will it do something bad to my system?
<TJ-> bs0d: By that time plymouth will have been stopped anyhow; it only manages the splash screen at boot-time and shutdown
<arcsky> "*** System restart required ***" if  i dont want to reboot, how do i remove the warning when i login to ssh?
<TJ-> bs0d: I thought of a way you can do a boot-test without it... remove "splash" from the kernel command-line and plymouth won't be used
<Ubuntu_User> TJ-, It is getting late for me here. Is it ok If I continue this with you tomorrow? I really appreciate your help.
<TJ-> Ubuntu_User: Try others; My brain isn't connecting the dots for you right now
<bs0d> TJ-: /bin/plymouth --quit does the same .. not a single command run after this invocation
<bs0d> TJ-: I am using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<rburgosnavas> well, i was able to find my answer: sudo dhclient
<TJ-> bs0d: take a look at "plymouth --help" ... I'm wondering if you could piggy-back on the --ask-for-password option to have plymouth get user input
<gutHead> does anyoe know why an identical /etc/apt/sources.list and updated aptitude would not locate a packge on one 64bit 13.10 machine that was installed on another 64bit 13.10 machine?
<gutHead> anyone?
<TJ-> bs0d: Even better, there's a command "ask-question"
<brainwash> gutHead: which package exactly?
<Ubuntu_User> TJ-, Will do. Thank you for your pointers. It atleast it gave me some idea. Thanks a lot.
<hitsujiTMO> arcsky: why do you want to remove it when its required??? sudo rm /var/run/reboot-required
<gutHead> brainwash: evoluspencil, I think its from extras.canonical repo, but apt-cache policy doesn't seem to indicate where it is from :/
<OerHeks> gutHead, maybe one machine has got a ppa extra, see sudo ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<TJ-> gutHead: Are you sure it wasn't installed manually using dpkg -i xxxx.deb ?
<hitsujiTMO> gutHead: whats the output of: apt-cache policy evoluspencil
<gutHead> OerHeks: hm there are quite a few more ppas on this other machine, that might be it
<hitsujiTMO> gutHead: !info evoluspencil
<kostkon> gutHead, you got it from its site not the repos
<gutHead> TJ-: yes, I thought I might've isntalled it from a .deb file, but couldn't find it in ~/Downloads, where I know I would've kept it
<gutHead> kostkon: it appears with 'apt-cache show evoluspencil' though so it must be from one of these extra ppas I have collected on the other machine
<kostkon> gutHead, what apt-cache says exactly
<kostkon> does say*
<gutHead> anyways, thank you guys, I don't see any clearly identifiable ppa yet, but I'm sure it is in here
<TJ-> gutHead: You can find out maybe using "zcat /var/log/apt/history.log.*.gz | grep evoluspencil"
<gutHead> kostkon: http://sprunge.us/HMaY
<bekks> TJ-: zgrep
<gutHead> TJ-: grep didn't find anything :/
<kostkon> gutHead, you got it from here http://pencil.evolus.vn/  trust me
<gutHead> oh, zgrep
<gutHead> nope, zgrep produced nothing either
<TJ-> gutHead: It appears to be in raring/main
<gutHead> kostkon: I know of the website, I was just trying to figure out why aptitude had it one one machine but not another. .deb files don't update aptitude ... do they?
<gutHead> TJ-: I did install it on the other machine during 13.04, so that would make sense
<hitsujiTMO> gutHead: if you installed it from a PPA then you'd have a copy of the deb in your apt-archive (unless you cleaned the cache).
<gutHead> maybe it just cached the show data that way :/
<TJ-> gutHead: That's not from Ubuntu, it's from "Deepin Linux"; it's in their repos
<gutHead> hitsujiTMO: I don't recall cleaning the cache (I tend to let things pile up :( )
<TJ-> gutHead: see http://mirror.metrocast.net/deepin/pool/main/e/evoluspencil/
<hitsujiTMO> gutHead: then have a look for it in /var/cache/apt/archives   if its not there then you installed it with dpkg -i
<saman> salam
<saman> hello
<saman> how are you
<gutHead> hitsujiTMO: either I did and I really don't rmemeber or i cleaned the archives cache and dont remember, because I don't see it in here
<gutHead> thanks again all
<anil> türk varmı bişey sorucam
<k1l_> !tr | anil
<ubottu> anil: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<nikolam> why udisks-daemon is using 100% cpu time (one core) and what it is doing?
<ometzit> hi everyone, I need some help making a reinstallation of ubuntu 12.04 lts, i'm running it from a pen drive but it freezes after the second screen, download updates while installing and install third party software. How can I tell (in top) whether is working or not?
<usr13> ometzit: Your install media is a USB thumb-drive?
<nikolam> ctrl+alt+f1 , f2, f3 gives console
<usr13> nikolam: Yep, that is normal.
<usr13> nikolam: Probably f1-f6  (I just use f6)
<ometzit> no, in the hard drive where I have an installation already but there is a huge mess with the wired and wireless connection so its easier to reinstall and update
<nikolam> ometzit, test RAM. don't let it connect to network while installing. Try using alternate (text) install image
<mmazing> is there a different channel for ubuntu development?
<sprink> ubuntu-dev probably
<sprink> nvm
<ometzit> alternative (text) install image what do you mean?
<sprink> ;)
<mmazing> sprink: yeah that one is pretty empty  :)
<tzs> on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList it says ubuntu-devel
<mmazing> unless ubuntu has been developed single-handedly by a guy named jeff
<mmazing> tzs: thanks
<ometzit> lol
<daniel5940> good afternoon
<nikolam> udisks-daemon is using one core 100% cou time. what can I or we do about it? (13.10 64bit)
<daniel5940> I just found out about ubuntu os and am looking for more specific information regarding installing and using it
<daniel5940> Iam at this point a windows baby only withno other experience lol
<ometzit> nikolam what do you mean by alternative (text) install image?
<nikolam> ubuntu is GNU/Linux distribution.
<usr13> daniel5940: See ubuntu.com
<Paddy_NI>  
<daniel5940> that's how I ended up here usr13
<nikolam> ometzit, welll, up to 12.04, there is .iso and usb image of install media, that does installation not via GUI, but via text interface
<usr13> daniel5940: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<usr13> daniel5940: Ok. Great.  Do you have any specific question(s)?
<nikolam> daniel5940, see distrowatch.com and read wikipedia on linux
<daniel5940> lol a lot, but the main one is what's the difference between ubuntu and windows (or mac, linux, etc)
<MR_Wazzap11> Hey guys
<usr13> daniel5940: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/index.html
<usr13> daniel5940: The difference is BIG
<ometzit> nikolam but running linux from a live usb you mean? what I have now is a bottable usb drive it would be running it there and installing by the terminal
<usr13> daniel5940: Kind of like the difference between night and day, (between MS Windows and Linux) (between mac and linux, not so much, a little closer) (mac uses a form of BSD which is kind of close cousin to linux)
<usr13> daniel5940: From MS Windows to Mac to Linux (to me) is like:  Good->Better->Best :)
<cadot273kelvin> It depends what you want to do with it.
<daniel5940> ok, but I have never used any os (that Iam aware of) other than windows based
<usr13> daniel5940: Well then, you are in for a treat.  :)
<nikolam> ometzit, maybe I didn't understand you . I was thinking you were reinstalling system on HD, using usb drive ad boot media? You should have Linuxc installed on HD , not on USB.
<sprink> I used to say windows for games, macs for design, and linux productivity, but now days linux is almost good for gaming
<cadot273kelvin> daniel5940: What do you use your computer for?
<T1960CT> lol for me its Windows, Ubuntu12.04 then Mac.... goes from (engineer soon) to I love this OS but could do with knowing more, to NEVER TOUCHING THIS EVER
<daniel5940> I use it for everything from gaming, to home office...  homeschooling my kid(s), to eventually installing my own security programs around the house
<usr13> cadot273kelvin: That's kind of like asking; What do you use a car for?    Or what do you use dirt for?
<ometzit> nikolam yes is on usb, but reinstalling from the USB. But wait I passed to the "where do you want to install" screen, I have a partition for windows and one for the previous linux installation, the one I want to reinstall
<daniel5940> right nwo, I have two other computers that I have rebuilt; they currently have winXP on them, and only have 10 and 20gb hd's.  I am thinking of installing onto one of them tog et a feelf or it
<ultrajenn> hi all, is there a way to check when your system shutdown unexpectedly? I had a power failure and wanted to trace back when the machine was working roughy
<usr13> cadot273kelvin: See...  "I use it for everything..."  :)
<usr13> ultrajenn: Could be overheating.
<cadot273kelvin> usr13: kind of, some people do use their car to drive to work, some use it to race.  Some people use dirt for gardening, some use it to build houses.
<ometzit> nikolam but I want to keep the home folder, while reinstalling everything else (hopefully there are no conflicts), what should I do?
<nikolam> is it on btrfs?
<nikolam> Btrfs file system can have subvolumes
<usr13> cadot273kelvin:  Good point(s)...   :)
<cadot273kelvin> daniel5940: that sounds like a good plan to get a feel for what you can do with it.
<nikolam> and why installing 12.04 and not 13.10? ometzit
<ultrajenn> usr13: I think that's the reason
<cadot273kelvin> usr13: likewise, some game, some surf, some work etc...
<daniel5940> will it run on as small a hard drive as 10gb?  I know winxp can install and operate on smaller but it will crash a lot due to lack of hd storage
<usr13> !lts | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<ultrajenn> I wanted to find out which log file I can investigate to find out at what time the machine was running before the crash
<usr13> daniel5940: no
<nikolam> yeah yeah usr13
<ometzit> nikolam dunno, I downloaded that one, i would guess is better because of what ubottu said, or at least safer
<usr13> daniel5940: Not unless you strip it down a LOT
<ometzit> I hope it constains the broadcom drivers which are the source of all the mess
<nikolam> ubottu, is a irc bot, usr13 pointed to it
<ubottu> nikolam: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nikolam> lol
<daniel5940> what would be the minimum size hd you reccomend for ubuntu?
<ometzit> haha
<aberrant> hi all
<usr13> daniel5940: Why would you want to limit a modern OS to 10G?
<aberrant> xen, virtualbox, kvm, vmware, or other?
<usr13> daniel5940: (A full desktop install is more than 10G.)
<daniel5940> in the end, I wouldnt usr13, but right now my spare computers only have 10 and 20gb hd's
<nikolam> ometzit, if it is not for server or you were religiously tight to LTS (like me was), then go for latest supported, 13.10. And install on HD :P
<tonyt> 14.10 now
<daniel5940> and I was wondering if they would work to get a basic feel for the os, to see if it was something Icould work with personally
<usr13> daniel5940: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/memory-disk-requirements.html
<usr13> daniel5940: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/#
<spytr0n> ??
<ometzit> nikolam well it would be supported for 9 months i hope that updating it is not difficult....in 9 months lol
<usr13> daniel5940: Ok, well you can probably fit into a 10G drive, maybe, but yes, for sure on a 20G
#ubuntu 2014-02-11
<ometzit> i only use ubuntu when bioinformatics become overwhelmly tricky for web servers
<daniel5940> ok that sounds good.  i dont think either one of them are pentium4 lvl but they are at least the equivelant to P3
<usr13> !dual-boot | daniel5940
<ubottu> daniel5940: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<usr13> daniel5940: For a low end PC you should consider lubuntu or xubuntu
<usr13> daniel5940: http://xubuntu.org/
<daniel5940> i think lubuntu is what I originally was looking at lol
<usr13> daniel5940: Very good...  (my preference is xubuntu, it's what I use)
<usr13> daniel5940: But, you are on the right track.
<usr13> daniel5940: xubuntu and lubuntu also have smaller footprint
<usr13> daniel5940: lubuntu being slightly smaller of the two...
<daniel5940> adress for it lol?  remember, I may be used to rebuilding computers, but in regards to os I am still a very large and ripe cherry outsid eof windows
<usr13> daniel5940: Can you re-phrase your question?
<usr13> "adress"?
<usr13> "a dress"?  or ___________?
<usr13> daniel5940: Are you asking for a URL?
<daniel5940> do you have a web address for xubutu
<usr13> http://xubuntu.org/
<greeter> well i have an odd question...
<usr13> Then we have an old answer...
<greeter> i have to replace my hard drive because it's dying, and i'm trying to make backups of the important files. i don't have a usb drive, can i use an mp3 player instead?
<usr13> greeter: Is it still in running condition?
<greeter> i'm running off of the drive right now yes, but it's developing an increasing number of bad sectors, so i want to move before something catastrophic happens
<compdoc> if you can mount the mp3 player, maybe
<compdoc> run to the store and get a usb stick
<greeter> yes, mounted it. it seems alright to work with
<daniel5940> usr13...  Thank You for the help.  I think i will try xubuntu out
<greeter> eh... i don't have money for one (pathetic i know). this whole job really is a hack, but i don't want to lose anything important
<usr13> greeter: Basically, if you can mount and write to it, yes.  Something like:  gzip < /dev/sda > /mnt/point/here/backup-image.gz
<usr13> daniel5940: GO for it!  :)
<greeter> ok that's good... i plan to create a backup in the cloud too, but i've had problems in the past doing that, so i want a second backup just in case
<usr13> greeter: Or cp -ar /home/greeter/  /mnt/point/here/
<JohnnyL> is there a way to automagically install dependencies for a dpkg package? the main app my program uses is cgroup.
<usr13> greeter: (You more-than-likely only want what is in /home/greeter/
<greeter> there's a build deps option in apt-get i believe which might work for you JohnnyL
<JohnnyL> greeter: ok
<greeter> hmm my home directory is way to big to put on the mp3 player. but i can afford to be choosy, a lot of my home directory is junk that i never get around to deleting :-S
<JohnnyL> greeter: would you happen to know the percent of apt-get vs rpm and yum and all those others?
<usr13> greeter: Welcome to the cluttered club
<greeter> i'm not sure what you mean JohnnyL
<usr13> greeter: You could also backup to another computer on your LAN.
<greeter> just the one computer right now i'm afraid... i'd love to have a second one lol
<usr13> greeter: Something like:  gzip < /dev/sda | ssh remote-machine "cat >system_drive_backup.img.gz
<greeter> hmm i'll have to remember that one if i can ever get another computer
<greeter> truth be told if that happens i will probably retire this one. it's ancient
<she_dyed> did that ancient one come with windows, what version?
<kzetts_> Hi, is there a way to specify the resolution on the purple screen before booting the livecd? Nomodeset gives me an awful resolution
<she_dyed> this one had win2k
<she_dyed> in grub you can add a line
<BigChestyCheeseM> Oh man, worst day ever
<greeter> she_dyed: windows xp home
<BigChestyCheeseM> our security guy called me a Ubuntard
<greeter> ouch
<she_dyed> still running ona dualboot, greeter?
<kzetts_> Can I just add something to the end of the boot options?
<BigChestyCheeseM> and now I'm moved back down to support queue
<she_dyed> he' won't say that when you show him some bad-ass cli
<greeter> no she_dyed, first thing i did when i got it was take it home and install fedora
<BigChestyCheeseM> they're idiots, they use thos openbsd shit
<BigChestyCheeseM> and it doesn't een have good windows
<she_dyed> lol greeter
<BigChestyCheeseM> ubuntu is way more secure
<BigChestyCheeseM> because it's open source
<bekks> LOL
<bekks> thats nonsense. BSD is opensource, too.
<BigChestyCheeseM> i told them and they just laughed ar me
<she_dyed> openbsd, don't mock them, they're not 100% winzealots
<kzetts> Wait, is this guy thinking that OPENbsd is closed source?
<bekks> kzetts: Yes.
<kzetts> wat.
<she_dyed> seemslike it
<kzetts> Maybe he really is an ubuntard then.
<bekks> BigChestyCheeseM: openvsd is open source, fully.
<greeter> hey, with this new drive, maybe i should dual boot another operating system
<zykotick9> ubuntu is more secure then openbsd... that's a good one!  lol
<bekks> *openbsd
<BigChestyCheeseM> how come it doesn't have Ubuntu on it then?
<jamesd> openbsd are the bastards with neckbeards of the opensource world... and those are the guys they consider noobs.. the gurus have beards to the floor...
<BigChestyCheeseM> you can't even use the windows managers
<kzetts> OpenBSD's kernel is like the only one to lie never have an remote code execution vulns.
<bekks> BigChestyCheeseM: Erm - do you know that openBSD is a UNIX, while Ubuntu is based on Linux?
<kzetts> Hell, even Ubuntu's repo's got backdoored back in like 2009.
<kzetts> The ruby package was rootkited for like 4 months.
<BigChestyCheeseM> but for servers ubuntu us better
<bekks> BigChestyCheeseM: Do you know that Ubuntu is not something like "some app running on whatever"?
<kzetts> BigChestyCheeseM: youre insane.
<bekks> BigChestyCheeseM: Depends on the use case.
<BigChestyCheeseM> ubuntu runs on the linux kernel?
<kzetts> yes.
<kzetts> thats why its called Ubuntu Linux.
<BigChestyCheeseM> so it's an app and it's running on the kernel
<bekks> BigChestyCheeseM: And the "linux kernel" does not run on OpenBSD.
<kzetts> No
<kzetts> Ubuntu is a flavor of Linux.
<bekks> BigChestyCheeseM: You have no clue, honestly.
<kzetts> Dis nigga trollin'?
<BigChestyCheeseM> lol obviously, but ubuntu is better for this
<kzetts> wat.
<jamesd> BigChestyCheeseM: uname -s
<bekks> BigChestyCheeseM: Not a single reason for "better" was given until now.
<BigChestyCheeseM> you can use the windows to configure the servers
<BigChestyCheeseM> like apache
<kzetts> Youc an do that in openbsd as well.
<kzetts> When you say windows, I assume you mean a GUI.
<BigChestyCheeseM> they all use bi
<bekks> BigChestyCheeseM: Using windows for configuring a server justifies you're taken back to support queue.
<BigChestyCheeseM> kzetts: the graphics on the screen
<TJ-> !ot | BigChestyCheeseM
<ubottu> BigChestyCheeseM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kzetts> BigChestyCheeseM: the "windows" are just a window manager running on X server. You can do that in BSD as well.
<kzetts> How the hell do you think mac's work?
<BigChestyCheeseM> It's "Macs" lol
<kzetts> Am I to believe that this dude has a job in IT?
<BigChestyCheeseM> the XNU is the kernel and then the aquaman is on it
<BigChestyCheeseM> with FREEEBSD
<BigChestyCheeseM> in there also
<kzetts> Holy shit this is killing my buzz.
<BigChestyCheeseM> userland
<kzetts> Anyways
<kzetts> Guys.
<BigChestyCheeseM> i'm mad because I know Ubuntu
<bekks> BigChestyCheeseM: Pleaso stop now. You just justfied thaht you really have no clue what you are talking about.
<BigChestyCheeseM> I'm not a ubuntard!
<kzetts> BigChestyCheeseM: You didnt even know Ubuntu was Linux.
<BigChestyCheeseM> I did too
<daftykins> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> move it elsewhere people
<kzetts> Alright
<kzetts> Guys listen.
<kzetts> So
<kzetts> To get the disk to boot on this older laptop with an intel 4500gma card, I'm being forced to set nomodeset. The issue is, its damn near impossible for me to acheive the desired resolution. xrandr errors out, xorg.conf kills itself. Is it possible for me to pass the resolution to KMS pre install time?
<kzetts> disk = CD obv
<l0rd_hex> kzetts: maybe with VESA?
<kzetts> I haven't had any ubuntu version not just work OOB.
<kzetts> l0rd_hex: what would i put in boot options?
<kzetts> also
<kzetts> I dont think 1366x768 is a valid vesa resolution
<l0rd_hex> that I'm not sure, you'd have to Google it for VESA
<l0rd_hex> kzetts: if it's just for the install, can you suffer through the bad res?
<l0rd_hex> ohh, I see X dies
<kzetts> l0rd_hex: the issue is, after install, im stuck with 1024x768 resolution
<l0rd_hex> what kinda errors do you get/
<she_dyed> l0rd_hex: what about vga=ask (old too)
<l0rd_hex> kzetts: ohh, gotcha
<kzetts> When I try to correct with xrandr
<l0rd_hex> she_dyed: I think that's more console size (vs framebuffer)
<kzetts> it errors out and says cannot detect gamma
<kzetts> When i try to write up my own xorg
<kzetts> x dies and says soemthing is wrong with the modeset
<kzetts> but
<kzetts> that is the resolution in windows on this shitty laptop
<she_dyed> whats your graqphics card
<kzetts> intel gma4500
<l0rd_hex> I wonder what drivers X is loading
<kzetts> in my xorg.conf i told it to load intel
<l0rd_hex> that might be part of the issue
<she_dyed> or load vesa
<kzetts> hmm
<l0rd_hex> if it's loading the intel drivers but no seeing modeset
<kzetts> let me boot back into os, 1 sec
<l0rd_hex> what happens if it's booted with modeset?
<l0rd_hex> er, kms
<l0rd_hex> whatever they call it these days
<kzetts> black screen
<kzetts> like
<kzetts> not even backlight
<l0rd_hex> ohh
<sprink> I can't get the menubar to reappear in gnome-terminal. Even if I right click the terminal and check "show menubar" it doesn't work. It also doesn't work if I execute from cmd with "gnome-terminal --show-menubar". Any ideas?
<l0rd_hex> yeah that ain't nice
<kzetts> so you understand my predicament.
<l0rd_hex> kzetts: sorry I can't really help you much without just blindly stabbing at stuff
<kzetts> And unfortunately for this project, I have to use this laptop and male it back to them with the completed product on it.
<l0rd_hex> maybe look for people who have the same model of laptop running Ubuntu
<kzetts> l0rd_hex: i googled, not much out there
<l0rd_hex> what kinda project?
<l0rd_hex> kzetts: try vesa in your Xorg conf
<kzetts> will do
<kzetts> what are the steps to restart x server without rebooting?
<l0rd_hex> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace (maybe?)
<l0rd_hex> or in terminal "sudo pkill -HUP X"
<she_dyed> +1, see if that works
<l0rd_hex> the CAB thing depends on if your config has the noZap option set
<TJ-> kzetts: I think you need to over-ride EDID and set specific refresh rates in a custom xorg.conf
<hipitihop> i'm on 12.04 and a reboot has left me at tty1 and dmesg tail with "failsafe-x termintated with status 1" Can someone help me diagnose
<kzetts> tj
<kzetts> ive done this
<kzetts> got the data from cvt
<krasnozer> where can I put commands I want to run on login? I use ~/.xsessionrc on xubuntu but it appears not to be loader with unity
<l0rd_hex> kzetts: sorry, I gotta run, good luck!
<TJ-> kzetts: As for the kernel boot command-line, you may be able to adapt what I have on my dual-nvidia-GPU based system, to obtain decent high-res ttys: "video=uvesafb:mode_option=1920x1200-32,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"
<TJ-> kzetts: maybe my xorg.conf might help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6912258/
<hipitihop> can anyone help me recover my x session on my other machine, reboot has left me with tty1 login. dmesg tail shows failsafe-x terminated with 1
<kzetts> Hmm
<kzetts> Whenever I try to set a new mode with xrandr
<kzetts> I get xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<hipitihop> very quiet here today, everyone asleep in another timezone
<TJ-> kzetts: what command precisely are you issuing? and what does "xrandr -q" show?
<elianny> hola
<elianny> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas
<Bashing-om> elianny: Hello !
<ometzit> hi everyone! i'm trying to install ubuntu 13.10 on top of a 12.10 but I want to keep the home folder, while removing everything else because there is a problem with the wired and wireless routers in the previous installation. how can i reinstall ubuntu while keeping my documents in the home folder?
<daftykins> ometzit: what is your current partition layout?
<krasnozer> so it's impossible to execute commands at startup in ubuntu?
<sk1special> *dvd decryption software not installed* when trying to play a movie on 12.04
<Bashing-om> krasnozer: Before and operating system is loaded, or something to add to "startup" ?
<daftykins> sk1special: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<krasnozer> after X login
<krasnozer> like .xsessionrc on anything but unity
<sk1special> daftykins, already installed
<OerHeks> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bashing-om> krasnozer: At that point to OS is operational, though GUI apps would not yet be available, what do you want to do at that point ?
<krasnozer> are you for real?
<she_dyed> go on, answer the man
<Bashing-om> krasnozer: nope, just try'n to help, if there is a way to help .
<she_dyed> we're also trying
<ometzit> daftykins okay i don't remember how this works, i have a sda1 of 104.9 mb in fat16, i think that is a dell recovery drive
<krasnozer> so nobody knows? any reason why xsessionrc was disabled?
<OerHeks> on startup or after login ?.xsession4c is an user file, hard to perform that before login
<she_dyed> you havent given all the info yet
<daftykins> ometzit: yeah sounds possible, usually they have a label though
<daftykins> ometzit: can you use paste.ubuntu.com to show your partition setup? mainly you want to have a separate /home of course
<ometzit> daftykins sda2, ntft which is windows loader and sda3 ntfs which is windows partition, sda 5 where is ubuntu 12.04.3 lts the one i want to overwrite and sda6 is swap
<sk1special>  alright there was a fix in there thank ya.
<TJ-> krasnozer: "man Xsession" lists "$HOME/.xsession"
<sk1special> how about does anyone know what i need to do to get that password? when i was installing it asked me to generate a pw..something like right this down and dont loose it if ysstem fails bla bla. but there was a do it later option..how do i do it lol
<daftykins> ometzit: it'd really be a lot easier if you could just...
<krasnozer> does not work either (with ubuntu+unity, but yeah that's how it works on any other distribution)
<daftykins> !pastebin | ometzit
<ubottu> ometzit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> :>
<ometzit> daftykins ahh okay, but do you want the terminal output (which would be the command) or the gui map in the interface
<daftykins> "mount" from terminal might be good
<daftykins> and a pic wouldn't hurt
<ki7rw> how do i make my sound settings permanent? i set them and then they are back to "default" on the next boot up
<TJ-> krasnozer: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession#LightDM_configuration
<sk1special> anyone know what im talking about at least so i can look it up?
<daftykins> sk1special: libdecss i imagine, not sure if that's the right name
<sk1special> was some thing like..generate this password thing now and write it down incase system fails if you choose to not do this now the only wway will be to run this command.. but idk.
<sk1special> daftykins, no i got the dvd thing now. im talking about the command to run to get that password from when i installed
<daftykins> sk1special: you forget the user password from setup?
<nikolam> I was just using youtube and squid3 proxy server, just fine in 12.10 and after updating to 13.10, I can not see not a SINGLE ONE video from youtube, while using squid3 local proxy!
<ometzit> daftykins here is a screenshot http://imagebin.org/292665
<nikolam> (firefox and seamonkey, using flash on demand)
<sk1special> daftykins, no after setting up...once i first logged on. a windows came up and it was some command..said something about generating a special password or something for incase the system fails you would need it..or you clould just close the window and it said if you closed it you would have to run whatever command later to get it.
<nikolam> and you know why, because ALL videos suddenly play in HD...
<daftykins> sk1special: was it perhaps related to your keyring? i can't imagine what that is
<daftykins> ometzit: ah, oh dear no you have a single partition :( you're going to need to backup to external storage ideally first
<sk1special> daftykins, idk maybe? ive seen it everytime ive ever installed ubuntu..keys or hashes or something? it wasnt *password* it was some special term..
<OerHeks> daftykins, maybe sk1special  has an encrypted home?
<daftykins> ah no experience of encryption here
<nikolam> and I seems like can not turn OFF "HD" from all youtube videos!
<ometzit> daftykins is not possible to wipe the entire ubuntu partition and leave only the home folder?
<sk1special> OerHeks, do i? :] i have a cryptswap im pretty sure? is there some command it always makes you run to get a special password with that?
<daftykins> ometzit: not unless you sit there in the live session and 'rm' every other folder
<nikolam> and HTML5 videos are playing ok
<treehouse> sk1special
<ometzit> d'oh thats a shame
<nikolam> so there is a problem with flash player in 13.10 64bit, playing all youtube videos only in HD
<sk1special> treehouse, ?
<TJ-> sk1special: printf "%s" "USER_PASSWORD" | ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<treehouse> sk1special...
<ometzit> well I'll check what should I rescue before going nuclear on 12.04
<ometzit> thanks! :)
<sk1special> TJ-, unwrap failed check the system log
<jacky_> how to merge three line text into one single line using shell command?
<sk1special> treehouse, ... ?
<TJ-> sk1special: so check it, it'll be either /var/log/syslog or /var/log/auth.log
<treehouse> sk1special, what?
<sk1special> treehouse, idk you said my name first?
<treehouse> sk1special: you're highlighting me
<sk1special> treehouse, because you highlighted my name first and just said my name?
<TJ-> jacky_: "sed ':a;N;$!ba;s/\n/ /g' /path/to/file"
<daftykins> you two, stop messaging each other
<treehouse> sk1special: so it's all my fault? You've highligthed me 6 times so far, for no reason at all
<Rallias> Is it possible to force a daemon to start on boot in a specific netns?
<jacky_> well, thanks a lot
<daftykins> jacky_: no need for attitude, try #bash
<sk1special> treehouse, no idea. sorry? moving on.
<treehouse> sk1special: you started it. Moving on.
<sk1special> TJ-, ah..how do i get permission?
<TJ-> sk1special: for what?
<sk1special> TJ-, tried both commands says bash: bla bla permission denied
<ometzit> my previous ubuntu release, 12.04, has some scripts running from start up, one that allows me to automatically mount the windows partition. does someone know how can I check for those scripts so I don't lose them when I wipe the system?
<daftykins> ometzit: you sure it isn't just mounted through that installation's /etc/fstab ?
<TJ-> sk1special: I don't know the command "bla bla" ... you'll need to be specific, we can't read your mind.
<jacky_> TJ-: input from pipe, the result is only the 3rd line
<sk1special> TJ-, haha alright i apologize. idk i tried to look at the system log by typing what you said into the terminal. says permission denied.
<ruben231> hi guys...any idea how to install Ubuntu desktop on 50 desktop unit on one time only..? any idea..?
<TJ-> sk1special: Ahh thank you! you need sudo... e.g.  "sudo tail -n 50 /var/log/auth.log"
<daftykins> ruben231: identical systems?
<ruben231> yes all identicakl
<ruben231> identical
<TJ-> ruben231: puppet or chef or ansible or salt or landscape or...!
<daftykins> ruben231: install to one, then clone the disks
<TJ-> ruben231: or cobbler
<ruben231> TJ-: what is that..?
<daftykins> change the hostname on the others, job done \o/
<TJ-> ruben231: see http://www.cobblerd.org/
<ruben231> how to clone..?
<sk1special> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6912393/
<jKlaus> Is software center working correctly for you guys?
<daftykins> ruben231: dd
<jKlaus> I'm running 14.04 but no one is in +1
<TJ-> sk1special: nothing there, try the same for /var/log/syslog
<sk1special> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6912406/
<TJ-> sk1special: "ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase: Incorrect wrapping key for file [/home/.ecryptfs/sk1special/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase]"
<sk1special> TJ-, what does that mean?
<TJ-> sk1special: Have you changed your user password since the user was first created?
<ruben231> TJ-: cobbler can do ubuntu desktop..?
<sk1special> TJ-, ah no. but i didnt do whatever the thing im trying to do is.. (obviously) and that had something to do with some password
<TJ-> sk1special: The encrypted homes use a machine-generated encryption key. That key is then further encrypted (wrapped) using your user login password. If you later change your user password that doesn't change the wrapper password
<sk1special> TJ-, ah is that what i didnt do? generate the key?
<TJ-> sk1special: Yes, I believe you are referring to the fact that when you choose "encrypted home directory" the tools suggest you unwrap the machine-generated passphrase and keep it safe. They wrap it with the user password you selected at that time
<sk1special> TJ-, is was a gui window after the first time i logged on. said i had to generate something. and i should write it down because i would need it if the system failed. but i just closed the window because it said i could do it later. but only by running some command in terminal
<sk1special> TJ-, yeah sounds like it. so whats the command to do that now?
<ometzit> daftykins it does't seems so, but is easier just to redo the command
<ometzit> finished saving stuff, i'm going to reinstall ubuntu while sleeping. have a good night!
<daftykins> and you \o
<TJ-> sk1special: The message came from "/usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-record-passphrase" in which it says "Otherwise, you will need to run "ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase" from the command
<TJ->  line to retrieve and record your generated passphrase"
<SlicedBread> how do I by pass this ::        The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<SlicedBread>  cndrvcups-common:i386 : Depends: cupsys:i386 but it is not installable or
<SlicedBread>                                   cups:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<SlicedBread> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<SlicedBread> I installed cups with no avail
<TJ-> sk1special: and the command it uses is "  ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase $HOME/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase 2>/dev/null && echo [Enter] && head -n1 && touch $HOME/.ecryptfs/.wrapped-passphrase.recorded  "
<SlicedBread> would like help
<sk1special> TJ-, okay so i got the passphrase now..did that fix the error you saw at first or do i need to do something else too?
<TJ-> If you have the passphrase, put it somewhere safe, there's no way to recover it if things go wrong
<TJ-> sk1special: you should be sorted now, the system has put a marker file in place telling itself you've recorded that passphrase
<SourceSlayer> So, I had applications running as one user and needed to shutdown.
<sk1special> TJ-, mmk. thanks for the help. one more thing and ill be done lol. do you know why i cant scroll in xchat? like the scroll bar is just gone so i cant read older stuff
<she_dyed> not even PgUp pgDn works?
<she_dyed> just to see the history
<sk1special> she_dyed, that switches what..idk what its called. what window i guess in the side bar. what channel window
<TJ-> sk1special: Settings > Preferences > Interface > Text box > "Scrollback lines"
<she_dyed> oh isee, workspaces you mean
<she_dyed> annoying i know
<TJ-> sk1special: Mine is set to 500 line
<SourceSlayer> So I switched to a text session "sudo shutdown now", as it began to shutdown, Ubuntu started listing things it was shutting down, so I began to type random nonsense into the keyboard and this apparently canceled the shutdown, X11 wasn't running but I was suddenly the root user. Is that a security flaw?
<sk1special> TJ-, scroll back lines 500
<Guest3825> list Guest30880
<Guest3825> list Guest30880 Guest30880
<SourceSlayer> Was it root just because I used sudo or because it needs to be root to shutdown?
<greeter> sudo defaults to the root account
<TJ-> sk1special: hang on, are you complaining about not being able to *see* a scroll-bar? If so, it's the Ubuntu Unity style... hover the mouse over the divider on the right and a small scroller will appear
<greeter> you can specify other users on the system with sudo if you need to of course
<TJ-> sk1special: if you look real close you'll see a short blue vertical bar on the right at the bottom of the right side... that's the current scroll location
<sk1special> TJ-, yeah theres just no scroll bar there. well there is for the username list but not the actual chatbox. the username box scroll bar appears. but not the txt box.
<she_dyed> with the cursor inside textbox,see if PgUp or Pg Dn still behaves the same
<sk1special> she_dyed, yeah that worked.. but i still want my scroll bar back :'[ it used to be there
<sk1special> okay hitting page up and down a bunch made the orange line you hover over to get the bar come back. before it would only show the left right arrow to expand the userlist. whatever.. with my graphics this shouldnt be working at all.
<sk1special> thanks everyone. later later.
<indomitus> how is support for ppc holding up?
<lasindi> Hi all, how do I get the "Dash search" (sorry, don't know what it's called) to index my dropbox folder? I'd like to be able to search through all the PDFs in there by their contents quickly
<SourceSlayer> greeter: Thank you.
<SourceSlayer> Sorry for late response.
<greeter> hmm?
<greeter> for what?
<SourceSlayer> Responding to my question. :)
<greeter> oh sorry, i see now, no problem :-)
<greeter> try man sudo for more details about how sudo works and how to effectively use it
<linux_> t
<she_dyed>  for 2
<paul_uk1> hey all.  anyone here with a mac and mavericks?  im unable to connect to a shared linux drive.  i've tried smb://  and cifs://  but cant get past the credentials popup.
<SpudDogg> paul_uk1: have you set up a samba share and user?
<paul_uk1> SpudDogg:  of course.  this was working fine for a year pre mavericks.
<SpudDogg> oic
<SpudDogg> hrm
<paul_uk1> well that is weird.  i've never had to do this.  but i had to do smbpasswd for the main account on linux to access the share.  now i can connect.
<Ephexeve> Hye guys, question, someone accessed my PC through teamviewer, I am using Ubuntu os, is there a way I can check what is the IP that connected?
<Ephexeve> so I can make sure it's a computer I know or now?
<Ephexeve> *not
<SlicedBread> what can I do about this? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/cndrvcups-common-32_2.50-1-2~precise1_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libc3pl.so.0', which is also in package cndrvcups-common 2.60-1
<SlicedBread> anyone know? please help. I've been with this too long ><
<dukeNubem> Hi everyone. How do I find out which applications run on startup and how do I disable some of them?
<SlicedBread> dukeNubem, http://askubuntu.com/questions/405157/some-programs-run-on-startup this might help
<greeter> the last time i installed ubuntu from cd, it asked me if i wanted to install things like mp3 file support. is it possible to skip that and install it later?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: is that a printer driver deb you're trying to install?
<SlicedBread> yeah...
<SlicedBread> having a hard time trying to do this
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: i assume a canon printer looking at the name, do you have specific make or anything?
<SlicedBread> mg2520
<SlicedBread> pixma
<SlicedBread> assumed right
<SlicedBread> whats going wrong here?
<dukeNubem> SlicedBread: Thank you. I'll try it.
<SlicedBread> goodlluck!
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, what do i do?
<Sargun> How did you guys build the S3 mirrors?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: do you have the driver file extracted somewhere? i think you need to install the correct deb files manually for 32bit or 64bit system
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: there should be 2 folders, one for 32bit and one for 64bit ubuntu, do you have those?
<SlicedBread> I installed cndvrcups-common and cndvrcups-capt with ubuntu software center
<sprink> I can't get the menubar to reappear in gnome-terminal. Even if I right click the terminal and check "show menubar" it doesn't work. It also doesn't work if I execute from cmd with "gnome-terminal --show-menubar". Any ideas?
<SlicedBread> yes I have those two debs extrated in my downloads folder
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: the error you get can be fixed, bad packaging i'd guess if it has the same .so file inside both .. if you open a terminal at that location, you can better first purge what you did thru software center, by running "sudo apt-get purge cndvrcups*" ..
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: when that command is finished, run: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i ./*.deb (you need to be in the correct location ofcourse)
<billybobo> when you setup openssh-server with Subsystem sftp internal-sftp Match Group sftp.....can you use scp to transfer files to that home folder?
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, that when great. what next?
<SlicedBread> went*
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: nice, next step would be to add the printer through the CUPS interface, it uses a browser at http://localhost:631 .. take a look at the interface and see if it mentions the canon
<dukeNubem> SlicedBread: Several paths are mentioned and I can't find them. Can you help me with that? e.g. ~/.config/autostart (I was disconnected for a moment)
<mynetdude> trying to install a HighPoint Rocket RAID controller on ubuntu 12.10 I have the drivers for that version from the MFG/OEM when I run install.sh nothing happens it doesn't even ask for my password what gives?
<dukeNubem> I don't know where ~ is.
<ttal> guys how do I save a gnumeric spreadsheet in a format that can be opened on a windows desktop?
<glitsj16> dukeNubem: the ~ means your /home/<username>
<dukeNubem> Oh, thanks.
<treehouse> why -C "lolEMAIL@EMAIL.GOV" when you ssh-keygen?
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, nothing in printers and searching for canon doesn' yield
<zykotick9> SlicedBread: did you restart cups?  might be required?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: the GUI does open in your browser? if so, try the 'Administration' tab and choose 'add printer'
<jshriver> greetings
<jshriver> anyone know where perl install modules when you install frmo cpan instead of apt?
<jshriver> perl -MCPAN -e 'install "Whatever"'
<jshriver> tried searching in /usr/share and /usr/local nothing but says it's installed
<glitsj16> ttal: gnumeric should have an option to export the file as .xls (Excel) .. but .csv is quite universal, that should work pretty much everywhere
<aarmnn> my Ubuntu USB boots half the time with an error of "attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'",  the other half of the time it boots fine
<aarmnn> :/
<boccobrock> jshriver: user perl -V. at the bottom it says INC@: those are the include directories for modules etc
<boccobrock> jshriver: *use
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, no! the model isn't there
<SlicedBread> mg2100 and mg3100 but no mg2520
<PhantomPhreak53> I am configuring a server with 4 nic cards. 1 nic has a dsl connection, 1 has a satelitte connection and I want 1 of the others to be an outbound nic that shares the internet with a switch that has a few computes patched in. I have my dsl and satelittle connection up seperate but can't seem to push them out through the nic. I have found a few to push 1 but not both or depending on which is up.
<PhantomPhreak53> Any recomendations or something I should read up on
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: not uncommon for printers that several models are supported thru one driver, if you didn't find specific drivers for the mg2520 on canons website try with the mg3100 or the mg2100 next if the former doesn't work as expected .. do you have a URL where you got the drivers from so we can have a look?
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<greeter_> wow, this install cd for ubuntu is really impressive :-)
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: are you on 13.10 or did you follow instructions for 12.04?
<greeter_> ext4 is the recommended file system to use, right?
<glitsj16> greeter_: yes, ext4 should be fine
<greeter_> ok perfect
<greeter_> hmm, now i'm having issues setting up the partition table :-S it's not letting me set up three partitions
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, my printer blinks but when I print a page but it doesn't actually print a page. it just blinks once.
<SlicedBread> and it says it completed the job but it hasn't
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: likely it isn't configured correctly, or you need another driver from canon, i'm looking at their support website for more info on the mg2520 .. give me a minute please
<SlicedBread> thanks
<zykotick9> greeter_: fyi, if you are using an MSDOS partition table, you can only have 4 primary partitions...  use extended/logical if possible.  GPT partitions don't have this silly limitation.
<greeter_> well the drive was linux ext3 file system, plus swap
<greeter_> i used gparted and deleted all the partitions, knowing that this would destroy all the data on the drive. i'm hoping it will let me proceed with the installation now
<clouder`grr> I recently upgraded from 13.04 or 13.10 and now my phusion passenger doesn't work. whenever I enable the apache conf for it, no data is sent and error logs give me this "[core:notice] [pid 10568] AH00052: child pid 11080 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
<clouder`grr> "
<greeter_> there, it's working now :-) just have to figure out how big a spaw partition i need
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: not much on the mg2520, but i found http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/canon-drivers-for-ubuntu-and-linux-mint/ .. are you on 13.10?
<mynetdude> so I am trying to run install.sh for a RAID controller driver and nothing happens so I tried preinstall2.sh and ran it through terminal and noticed that its not getting permission for some named file in /boot...
<zykotick9> mynetdude: if you trust it, try running the script with sudo.  "sudo install.sh" type thing.
<mynetdude> zykotick9 I tried that; told me no such command
<mynetdude> I was doing sudo /home/downloads/install folder/install.sh
<zykotick9> mynetdude: sorry, "sudo ./install.sh" assuming you're in the same directory
<zykotick9> mynetdude: the SPACE might be an issue!
<mynetdude> ahh ok I'll just change dirs
<mynetdude> (no space I was just saying... "install folder")
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, 12.04
<mynetdude> zykotick9 but I'll try to change folders; that's a good start
<zykotick9> mynetdude: if it still fails let me know
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: ok, just to give you another (i think better) option: there's a PPA that offers drivers for your printer/scanner with packages for precies 12.04 .. i'd suggest purging what you installed before and we'll get you through the procedure to install from that PPA if you'd like to try that
<mynetdude> zykotick9 I'm having trouble getting into the /downloads folder; but I can get into /home so I assume /download is in /home/downloads
<zykotick9> mynetdude: it's Downloads - notice the captial
<thesisus> how can I make .sh files work again by clicking on them
<mynetdude> I saw that too; didn't make a difference but I'll try again
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: i think right now you only have the generic driver from canon that doesn't support your scanner functionality anyway (if it is one of those integrated printer/scanner machines)
<SlicedBread> yes it is
<mynetdude> zykotick9 cd /home works but not cd /home/downloads not cd /home/Downloads not cd /Downloads not cd /Home/Downloads so what am I doing wrong?
<zykotick9> mynetdude: lol, try "cd ~/Downloads"  it's /home/YOURUSERNAME/Downloads
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: ok, so disconnect the printer for now and open a terminal window, run that former command again: sudo apt-get purge cndvr*
<unitypunk> ughh
<unitypunk> fuck 3.2
<somsip> !language | unitypunk
<ubottu> unitypunk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: sorry, typo --> sudo apt-get purge cndrvcups*
<unitypunk> next time we update, lets not drop legacy devices plz.
<zykotick9> mynetdude: best of luck - sorry, i won't help further.  you obviously don't/can't understand what your about to do with your system.  best of luck, though.
<mynetdude> zykotick9 oh ah its been awhile
<mynetdude> zykotick9 sure I do; I'm installing the RAID controller drivers using elevated permissions but I understand the fanboy attitude like yours just gets welcomed to my ignore list
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, done and updated
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: ok, next step is adding the PPA: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:michael-gruz/canon-stable && sudo apt-get update
<SlicedBread> glebihan, Done
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, Done*
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, next?
<Guest81607> hi, i have a problem, mi hard disk is almoust dead, there is only one partition that is bearly working and i like to make beck up to my other laptop where i am useing windows 7 . I am raning the laptop with dead hard disk by ubuntu live. The problem is that i cant install samba to share the connection true wi-fi.. Can i somehow instal it on the live usb?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: if that command finished without errors: sudo apt-get install cndrvcups-common cndrvcups-common-* cnijfilter-mg3100series cnijfilter-mg3100series-64 scangearmp-common scangearmp-common-* scangearmp-mg3100series scangearmp-mg3100series-*
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: too me a while to put that together sorry, but it should work for both 32bit and 64bit packages
<glitsj16> *took
<Guest81607> i will try , tx
<indomitus> Anyone know why I get "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker." When trying to download ubuntu 12.04 LTS for ppc via torrent?
<SlicedBread> : Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<SlicedBread>  cndrvcups-common:i386 : Depends: cupsys:i386 but it is not installable or
<SlicedBread>                                   cups:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<SlicedBread>  cnijfilter-mg3100series-64 : Depends: cnijfilter-common-64 (>= 3.90) but it is not going to be installed
<SlicedBread> i have 64bit
<zykotick9> !ppc | indomitus it's not really an ubuntu supported architecture
<ubottu> indomitus it's not really an ubuntu supported architecture: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<newbie|3> hello everyone
<greeter_> greetings newbie|3
<indomitus> zykotick9: yup, got that. then why have a torrent listed here ??? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/
<mynetdude> and for your info; zykotick9 its not up to you to decide if I'm a risk to my own PC... I would not care if it messed up; but since you asked it worked pretty simple but your attitude caught you red handed... good day.
<zykotick9> indomitus: i have no clue...  best of luck.
<newbie|3> anyone out there help me with  ubuntu
<carmony> I'm using the normal ubuntu repositories for installing my vagrant environment. It is getting really slow (50 kb/s), is there a better way that I can setup or use a pre-made mirror?
<dhjw> newbie|3: jus ask
<zykotick9> newbie|3: what are you having issues with?  try asking a specific question, with details.
<newbie|3> crowning other browser one ubuntu13.10
<carmony> It is a 12.04 LTS server
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: okay, we'll take out the 32bit ones; sudo apt-get install cndrvcups-common cndrvcups-common-32 cnijfilter-mg3100series cnijfilter-mg3100series-32 cnijfilter-mg3100series-64 scangearmp-common-32 scangearmp-common-64 scangearmp-mg3100series-32 scangearmp-mg3100series-64
<dhjw> newbie|3: what do you mean crowning
<newbie|3> getting all traffic to go through it
<newbie|3> not fire fox
<dhjw> newbie|3: so you want to install another browser like chrome
<kubaa> how can i instal sumba on live ubuntu usb? My hard disk is like dead , and i like to save some stuff by sharing network with my other laptop
<ubuntu13> hey guys, i'm having trouble with the graphivs. Not getting the right resolutions, and the nvidia driver too didn't work
<newbie|3> not chrome but yes
<dhjw> newbie|3: you can find one in the applications > software center or look on the web for a .DEB file ..
<tzs_> kubaa: you mean samba? just try installing it like on as usual
<newbie|3> i have it im just looking for the command line for it
<crankharder> if i'm using shred to clean a whole hard drive is shredding the device sufficient or do i need to remove the partitions first?
<SlicedBread> sudo apt-get install cndrvcups-common cnijfilter-mg3100series cnijfilter-mg3100series-64 scangearmp-common-64 scangearmp-mg3100series-64
<SlicedBread> that gives me
<dhjw> newbie|3: dpkg -i <name> or *.deb
<SlicedBread> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<SlicedBread>  cndrvcups-common:i386 : Depends: cupsys:i386 but it is not installable or
<SlicedBread>                                   cups:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<SlicedBread>  cnijfilter-mg3100series-64 : Depends: cnijfilter-common-64 (>= 3.90) but it is not going to be installed
<dhjw> newbie|3: sudo dpkg -i <name> or *.deb
<newbie|3> im confused
<newbie|3> im new
<tzs_> crankharder: if you shred the device like /dev/sd? be carful not to shred thre wrong device. and dont care about the partitions
<dhjw> newbie|3: you downloaded a .deb file right
<crankharder> tzs_: ty
<newbie|3> anmy browser its all installed i just want all traffic to rout there
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: i probably messed up somewhere obviously, sorry about that .. perhaps it is easier to open software-center and look for  cndrvcups-common, cnijfilter and scangearmp to install
<dhjw> newbie|3: so you want to set default browser
<newbie|3> yes ty
<dhjw> newbie|3: http://google.com/search?q=ubuntu+set+default+browser :)
<ubuntu13> PLease tell me how to fix this monitor driver problem
<Psil0Cybin> blasted account daemon decides to always crash, what is that....sigh :(
<dhjw> newbie|3: i forget where it is exactly...
<newbie|3> im lookin ty
<ubuntu13> Hello hello hello somebody help... :(
<dhjw> newbie|3: System Settings -> Details at the bottom
<dhjw> newbie|3: if from the power button thingy... or Applications > System Settings > Details
<dhjw> newbie|3: then Default Applications in left menu
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<SlicedBread> cndrvcups-common:i386: Depends: libglade2-0 (>= 1:2.6.1) but 1:2.6.4-1ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<SlicedBread>                        Depends: ghostscript (>= 9.00) but 9.05~dfsg-0ubuntu4.2 is to be installed
<newbie|3> found it im trying to get everything to go throu tor
<SlicedBread> I installed both libglade and ghostscript after that but still returns that error
<dhjw> newbie|3: thats not for newbies.  :P
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: do you have any other PPA's installed?
<zykotick9> i use full disk encryption with a small /boot partition - most people don't do thing, so not an issue.
<SlicedBread> how do I check?
<zykotick9> sorry
<newbie|3> i just want my michine secure
<newbie|3> ill figure it out
<dhjw> newbie|3: unless the NSA is after you i wouldnt worry :) besides Tor is incredibly slow
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: run: ls -lh /etc/apt/sources.list.d .. if it outputs libes, please paste those at paste.ubuntu.com and show the URL here
<greeter_> even if you use tor, you still have to work with encrypted data, otherwise someone on the tor exit node could intercept it. tor alone isn't necessarily secure
<dhjw> yeah just use https sites....
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6912927/
<greeter_> all right, just installed lubuntu :-D time to reboot and set everything up so it's just perfect
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: thanks, we'll need to check a few things, run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && apt-cache policy multiarch-support | pastebinit for starters
<SlicedBread> cool done
<dhjw> ubuntu13: whats up
<treehouse> hi, just want to view a simple .tex file as a pdf document. How? :)
<ubuntu13> dhjw, graphics problems :(
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: can you paste the URL you got from that command
<dhjw> ubuntu13: not my forte :/
<dhjw> ubuntu13: maybe if you explain someone can help ya
<ubuntu13> dhjw,  Tried the latest nvidia driver and the problem started. No graphics at all there. Now kinda rolled back and monitor's f*cked
<SlicedBread> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6912943/ glitsj16
<dhjw> ubuntu13: kinda rolled back? :)
<dhjw> ubuntu13: on one comp i have i just run the nvidia install .bin from recovery prompt every time kernel updates and screws things up :/
<ubuntu13> dhjw, yeah, I mean removed the nvidia stuff and un-blacklisted nouveau from modprobe...
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: that looks good, next: apt-cache policy ia32-libs-multiarch | pastebinit @ same deal with the url
<yeyeman> anyone have the bug where vlc player goes 100% cpu?
<dhjw> ubuntu13: but now i think its mostly automatically supported from some Additional Drivers page in System
<dhjw> ubuntu13: ive never blacklisted anything to get nvidia working
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6912947/
<yeyeman> and there is a delay when play/stop via the unity panel
<ubuntu13> dhjw, I think something's wrong with both the latest nvidia and u13.10. The graphics work fine from the live cd...
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: also looking good, next one: apt-cache policy libglade2-0 ghostscript | pastebinit
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6912960/
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: sudo apt-get install cndrvcups-common | pastebinit
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: that might complain if you've got software-center still open, if so, close that for now
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6912978/
<greeter> ubuntu is working flawlessly :-D
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: apt-cache policy cupsys cups | pastebinit
<SlicedBread> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6912992/
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: a bit odd is the error on cupsys, there doesn't seem to be such package so it might be a bad dependency in that PPA, give me a sec to check a few things, i'll report back asap
<dhjw> ubuntu13: http://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely ?
<SlicedBread> thanks
<ubuntu13> dpkg, What's the last known nvidia driver reported to work flawlessly with ubuntu 13.10??
<dhjw> ubuntu13: no clue
<ubuntu13> dpkg, I don't think it's just nvidia problem. The monitor isn't detected correctly
<ubuntu13> It's supposed to be 1920/1080, but I'm getting only lower res
<ubuntu13> and no full screen
<dhjw> ubuntu13: read the page it says remove xorg.conf too
<dhjw> ubuntu13: maybe thats it
<TJ-> ubuntu13: what is "xrandr -q" reporting?
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, I found this http://elementaryforum.org/forum/support-assistance/how-to_aa/2215-install-canon-pixma-mg2520-all-in-one-printer-scanner
<ubuntu13> dpkg, ok, let me see
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: try: apt-cache rdepends cupsys | pastebinit, i'll take a look at that thanks
<TJ-> ubuntu13: I have systems running 1920x1200 with nvidia-331 on 13.10, without issue
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, jose@jose:~/Downloads$ apt-cache rdepends cupsys
<SlicedBread> <cupsys:i386>
<TJ-> ubuntu13: if there is a resolution issue, that suggests an incorrect/invalid EDID is returned from the monitor
<ubuntu13> TJ-, xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<ubuntu13> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1280 x 720, maximum 1280 x 1024
<ubuntu13> default connected primary 1280x720+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<dhjw> ubuntu13: page also tells how to explicitly tell nouveau to load
<ubuntu13> dhjw, will look into that
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: well we'll give the instructions from that page a try, take 3 :) .. so download the driver from the linked page
<SlicedBread> hm that just seems to be a bunch of html files
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: hang on, checking
<TJ-> ubuntu13: OK, use "nvidia-settings" and check what monitors and resolutions it reports
<ubuntu13> TJ-, no nvidia now
<SlicedBread> hm its asking for ubuntu 13.04
<ubuntu13> TJ-, removed/purged that
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: indeed, i saw the referenced driver on another canon page, let me track it down
<ubuntu13> TJ-, checking out that page dhjw mentioned
<TJ-> ubuntu13: OK, so without nouveau loaded, the resolutions you reported would be correct if the VESA driver is in use
<ubuntu13> TJ-, yes, that's what is in use
<chaotix> hey guys...  so i had to reinstall ubuntu, and there is this application i had that i really liked and i can not remember the name to it, but i was hoping someone here knows what i am talking about.  its like alacarte, only newer, less buggy, and currently maintained.  i recomended it in here a while back when i first found it
<ubuntu13> TJ-, so, nouveau isn't being used?
<chaotix> does anyone know what it is called?  it is a menu editor like alacarte that creates .desktop files
<TJ-> ubuntu13: Check; read /var/log/Xorg.0.log ... better still, pastebinit
<ubuntu13> TJ-, I un-blacklisted that. anyway,
<ubuntu13> cat  /var/log/Xorg.0.log  |pastebinit
<ubuntu13> ooops! :P
<ubuntu13> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6913023/
<ol> can anyone explain me how to use this site "http://webscrapemaster.com/try/" ?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/contents/ASIA/EN/0100553202.html .. download the source from that page, but before proceeding we need to remove the PPA: sudo ppa-purge ppa:michael-gruz/canon-stable .. let that finish and tell me when it did
<SlicedBread> jose@jose:~/Downloads$ sudo ppa-purge ppa:michael-gruz/canon-stable
<SlicedBread> [sudo] password for jose:
<SlicedBread> sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<jose> SlicedBread: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: forgot that you might not have that command, see jose^^ and try the purge command again
<ubuntu13> TJ-, u there :)
<shreezbot> Anyone got any tips on troubleshooting issues rebooting in Ubuntu?  When I type "sudo reboot now", the system doesn't reboot.  I tried killing tasks hoping some task was holding it up, but nothing seems to work.  Any ideas on figuring out what is going on to cause it to not reboot normally?
<SlicedBread> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6913035/ gl
<SlicedBread> jose, ^_^
<MackMan> hello, i have ubuntu 13.10. how can install the flash plug in for firefox?
<ubuntu13> is ubuntu-desktop app necessary for both nvidia and nouveau?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: that actually looks good, last line is the important one, and it reports succesfull purging of the PPA
<MackMan> i have the .rpm file downloaded but how can i start it?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: do you have the driver source saved somewhere onto your HDD?
<SlicedBread> driver source?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: the one from http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/contents/ASIA/EN/0100553202.html, the download contains the sources for the canon, we'll need to manually install those
<SlicedBread> yes
<TJ-> ubuntu13: Have you been installing the Nvidia drivers from the Ubuntu archives, or manually from a download
<qin> MackMan: Did you download flash plugin in .rpm fromat?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: okay, extract the tar.gz file and navigate to the scangearmp-source-2.20-1/scripts/install_deb directory in a terminal
<ubuntu13> TJ-, manually from a repository, but I did confirm it was legit
<ubuntu13> TJ-, don't remember the repo
<ubuntu13> TJ-, what would be the best way to go about it?
<ubuntu13> TJ-, and would that fix the monitor res prob?
<MackMan> qin: yes i also download the deb format
<MackMan> how can i run it?
<qin> MackMan: lovely, remove both and open "Software Center", if you want to install deb file: sudo dpkg -i name.deb, for rpm you need alien, ask bot for it.
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, done
<qin> !alien > MackMan
<ubottu> MackMan, please see my private message
<TJ-> ubuntu13: You should use the regular ubuntu packages, that ensures it is tested to work in almost all cases. I use nvidia-331
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, done
<ubuntu13> TJ-, apt-get install nvidia-331 ?
<treehouse> qin
<TJ-> ubuntu13: Until the correct driver (nouveau or nvidia) are up and running the resolution issue is hard to determine
 * viper_67 waves hello
<qin> treehouse: yup?
<treehouse> qin: :3
<viper_67> my function keys don't work on 13.10 saucy , anyone have ideas on how to fix it?
<xjkx> (13.10/64bits) I want to run netflix. UbuntuGeek site said I gotta add this repository sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ehoover/compholio is this safe ?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: ok, so from that install_deb directory, run: sudo ./install.sh (you might get questions)
<TJ-> ubuntu13: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-settings-331"
<somsip> !ppa | xjkx
<ubottu> xjkx: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6913089/
<ubuntu13> TJ-, I'm installing it again, and it's getting it from the repo I added edger. is that good?
<xjkx> somsip: thanks, do you have a safe way to run netflix though ?
<TJ-> ubuntu13: xorg-edgers?
<ubuntu13> TJ-, nvidia-331_331.38-0ubuntu1~xedgers~saucy1_amd64.deb
<ubuntu13> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> ubuntu13: Yes, that's the same PPA I use
<viper_67> anyone know how to fix function keys on 13.10 saucy
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: well that isn't very detailed :) .. let me look at the script and try to see if we can get some more details
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, :)
<xangua> viper_67: please describe your issue
<xangua> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubuntu13> I installed just the nvidia-331 and then tried nvidia-settings-331 which it can't find
<usr13> ubuntu13: maybe it's just nvidia-settings
<somsip> xjkx: I don't even know what netflix really is. I can't help
<viper_67> tosh satellite l305 XXXX 13.10 saucy.  Issue: Function keys to control volume, brightness  don't work. can't figure how to fix it
<ubuntu13> usr13, ok, let's see
<TJ-> ubuntu13: check this: "apt-cache policy nvidia-settings-331"
<ameralrdadi> Hello World !
<ameralrdadi> ^_^
<TJ-> ubuntu13: the version installed using "nvidia-settings" doesn't match, and likely will cause conflicts
<ubuntu13> TJ-, Unable to locate package nvidia-settings-331
<treehouse> hey qin :)
<TJ-> ubuntu13: That is ... weird :)
<xjkx> somsip: oh ok, thanks anyway, fyi, its a paid access site to watch movies, very popular and legal way to see movies
<xangua> viper_67: how about if you press them without holding the function key¿
<usr13> TJ-: It would seem to me that if you have more than one nvidia module installed, there would be problems with that.
<ubuntu13> TJ-, is the package there at all?
<qin> hey, treehouse. ;D let's place all that in #ubuntu-offtopic, please.
<usr13> TJ-: ubuntu13  I find it easier to just download/install from nvidia.com
<viper_67> xangua: F6 f7 , jumps to addresss bar, the function key works to hit say Fn + F8 to kill wifi but not adjust brigthness
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: this is turning into a bit of an odd routine, the install script seems to refer to a dir called packages but i can't see that in the extracted source .. do you see that?
<TJ-> ubuntu13: OK, I've just checked the xorg-edgers PPA. "nvidia-settings" is the correct package-name... they've changed things around and moved the version string out of the package name, and created dummy packages in the old style
<ubuntu13> TJ-, so? what to do?
<TJ-> ubuntu13: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings" will be correct
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, line 421?
<ubuntu13> TJ-, nvidia-settings is already the newest version
<TJ-> ubuntu13: OK, that's good
<ubuntu13> TJ-, now what?
<usr13> ubuntu13: run it?
<ubuntu13> reboot?
<TJ-> ubuntu13: now lets find out if the nvidia module has loaded "lsmod | grep nvidia" ... if there is no output, its not loaded yet
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: yes, that code block indeed
<ubuntu13> TJ-,  nothing
<TJ-> ubuntu13: OK, now you have several steps to do, some with the GUI stopped, so lets go carefully...
<ubuntu13> TJ-, ok man
<whatsyourname> ubuntu is for noobs
<whatsyourname> right?
<shreezbot> So I currently have the alternate-install version of Unity install on my machine.  I really wanted to install Unity Server on my machine, but I could not get a good CD burned.  I have a good CD that I have tested, and I'd like to get server installed on my machine.  Is there any way to replace the current version with the Server version without messing up the applications I have configured already?
<usr13> whatsyourname: It's for anyone that wants a world-class OS.
<usr13> shreezbot: So you have ubuntu-desktop and want to switch to server?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: i found a README file under scangearmp that mentions needed packages, so you need to check if you have those installed .. ubuntu puts those in packages with a -dev suffix, do you see what i'm refering to? i'll put them together in a command but might be good if you check too as i don't run 12.04 here
<TJ-> ubuntu13: First, lets get you logged into a physical console we call a TTY. In a moment, I want you to press Ctrl+Alt+F1. The GUI will disappear and you *should* see a black text screen with "login:" ... if you do, type your username, press Enter. You'll get the "password:" prompt, type it, press Enter... that should log in to a shell. If you don't see the "login", or after you've logged in successfully, press Alt+F7 to return to this GUI and tell us what happened
<viper_67> xangua: any ideas?
<TJ-> ubuntu13: If you're happy with those instructions, go ahead
<ubuntu13> TJ-, I do know a bit about that :P
<whatsyourname> I still have no idea what's the relationship between linux and ubuntu
<TJ-> ubuntu13: Yay! :D saves me some typing
<shreezbot> usr13, Correct, that's exactly what I'd like to do...  :)
<ubuntu13> TJ-,  What do you want me to do on the cli?
<usr13> shreezbot: Well, just dissable the GUI, uninstall packages you don't need anymore, install additional ones as needed.
<kostkon> !ubuntu | whatsyourname
<ubottu> whatsyourname: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> ubuntu13: OK ... so once you've got the TTY logged in, log-out of the GUI so you're back to the GUI login screen, then Ctrl+Alt+F1 and do "sudo service lightdm stop"  then, load the nvidia kernel module "sudo modprobe nvidia" and then restart the GUI "sudo service lightdm start" and come back to us if you can work with the GUI at that point.
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6913144/ this?
<shreezbot> usr13, I tried doing that and I ran into issues.  I removed Unity and it caused all kinds of issues.  I couldn't even get the machine to reboot...
<whatsyourname> So it's created by public rather than a professional company like microsoft
<ubuntu13> TJ-, ok. 1 min
<usr13> shreezbot: You can edit /etc/default/grub and change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" and then run sudo update-grub  Which will do away with GUI.
<ubuntu13> TJ-, let me write this down
<kostkon> whatsyourname: both. company is Canonical ltd
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: exactly, i'm checking here what you need, the names aren't 100% usable in a command directly as ubuntu used other naming system, hang on please
<usr13> shreezbot: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<SlicedBread> yes
<shreezbot> usr13, Sweet!  Thanks!  :)
<shreezbot> usr13, Hot shit!  That worked like a champ!  Thanks man!  :)
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: okay, the install README refers to libcncp*** files, i assume those are in the sources as they don't exist in ubuntu repos, so try: sudo apt-get install build-essential automake autoconf libgtk2.0-dev libgimp2.0-dev libltdl-dev libpng12-dev libusb-1.0-0-dev .. and when that's finished without errors we can try the sudo ./install.sh again and see what it does now
<djapo> hello world what is the correct way of mapping capslock to ctrl, i tried loadkeys and a file with keycode 29 = Control, but instead of ctrl it locks ctrl
<usr13> shreezbot: You don't have to do anything more than install what you want, and uninstall what you no longer need.  Now, not sure, but I suppose you could uninstall a *lot* of stuff by just uninstalling ubuntu-desktop  (Someone else here can confirm or not, but ....)
<shreezbot> usr13, I'm fine as long as the stuff doesn't start up and I can reboot the server when I need to without having to reboot it twice.  Weird shit happened when I attempted to remove Unity....
<usr13> shreezbot: Yea, I think removing ubuntu-desktop would be what you'd need to do.  I'm pretty sure anyway, but check that out and see.
<crankharder> how do I tell what devices are actually mounted and which aren't since /etc/fstab no longer uses devices directly and uses UUIDs instead
<usr13> shreezbot: /join #ubuntu-server
<TJ-> crankharder: "lsblk"
<tzs> crankharder: try mount
<shreezbot> usr13, Sweet!  Doing that now  :)
<romaniac737> crankharder: df might help
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, big download this time :)
<TJ-> ubuntu13: how did it go?
<ubuntu13> TJ-, the nvidia driver didn't work. had to remove all that and revert to the nouveau.
<TJ-> ubuntu13: That's a pain, what exactly went wrong?
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, went smoothly. what next?
<ubuntu13> TJ-, right after starting the gui I got the message that sys running in low res, and that I gotta configure manually, but neither kb nor mouse worked
<TJ-> ubuntu13: OK. Let's see if we can identify why. First, what does "cat /proc/cmdline" show?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: yes the dev packages probably, let's try: sudo ./install.sh .. again from that install_deb dir
<ubuntu13> And even now there's apparently some problem that is detected and I reported it. don't know what :(
<ubuntu13> TJ-, BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-15-generic root=UUID=c4e78afd-fb2f-4840-9e0f-1e64a3c388ee ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<SlicedBread> no! exact error
<Guest16361> Bluetooth To control music play/pause from bluetooth headset in ubuntu, is it done in pulseaudio module or other module, as i can't find any reference to BT AVRCP in pulseaudio
<TJ-> ubuntu13: OK, that's good, no "nomodeset" to upset things, now lets find the log-file that shows the nvidia-attempt. Can you pastebin the output of "ls -latr /var/log/Xorg*"
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: arghh, linux support from canon could be better, but that's not helpfull, realize that .. again that rather cryptic one?
<SlicedBread> yep'
<ubuntu13> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6913183/
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: hmm, i'm going to have a second look at that README, hang on
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, a piece of the installs http://paste.ubuntu.com/6913184/
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: confusing as the wording might be, that actually looks good imo
<SlicedBread> :)
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: up for attempt 4? :)
<SlicedBread> lets ride!
<TJ-> ubuntu13: OK, there are 2 or 3 I might need to look at, let's start with "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: cool, navigate the terminal to the 'scangearmp' dir this time
<ubuntu13> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6913198/
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: and run: ./autogen.sh | pastebinit .. let it finish and post another url if you would
<TJ-> ubuntu13: OK, the X nvidia driver started OK, but the kernel module wasn't there as it expected. So lets investigate that. "sudo tail -n 1000 /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit"
<tgunr> Has anyone here used Clonezilla to restore a partition from an image? I'm having trouble understanding the sequence involved as it doesn't make sense.
<tgunr> I get to the part where my image is mounted from an smb host and is available at /home/partimg, but the next step only hs savedisk and savepartition, there is no restore!
<ubuntu13> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6913203/
<Arcanis_> Anyone know a good place to find a conky script?
<SlicedBread> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6913208/ glitsj16
<Guest16361> Bluetooth To control music play/pause from bluetooth headset in ubuntu, is it done in pulseaudio module or other module, as i can't find any reference to BT AVRCP in pulseaudio
<Arcanis_> Anyone? Conky scripts?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: try: sudo apt-get install libsane-dev && make clean && make
<TJ-> ubuntu13: OK, there is no sign of nvidia even attempting to load. So we need to check it exists. "find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -type f -name 'nvidia*.ko' "
<ubuntu13> TJ-, /lib/modules/3.11.0-15-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6913225/
<xangua> Arcanis_: gnome look, deviantart
<SlicedBread> thanks glitsj16 you have patience of a saint
<TJ-> ubuntu13: OK, there's the problem... that's the frame-buffer driver, but I was expecting to see "updates/dkms/nvidia_331.ko"
<Arcanis_> xangua, that's not a conky script.
<ubuntu13> TJ-, so ?
<TJ-> ubuntu13: this is narrowing things down nicely. So, now we need to ensure the nvidia package is installed and then that it is configured. "ls -ld /usr/src/nvidia*"
<ubuntu13> TJ-, ls: cannot access /usr/src/nvidia*: No such file or directory
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: no trouble, i wish i had the canon linux support phone # .. but i'm afraid it wouldn't be very saint-like what we can report about the state of their stuff :)
<ubuntu13> TJ-, I had purged nvidia*
<TJ-> ubuntu13: That'll be because you've purged :)
<ubuntu13> TJ-, now what?
<TJ-> ubuntu13: but that doesn't explain why the logs don't show the kernel module attempting to load at all
<SlicedBread> Lol
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: so that last error, line 136: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcncpnet might be another roadblock .. diving into that source again, hold on
<ubuntu13> TJ-, could the desktop (window) manager tweaks cause any such problems? I had installed gnome-classis
<ubuntu13> classic
<TJ-> ubuntu13: do you have another (linux) PC you could use to remain on IRC, whilst using ssh to the problem PC to do non-GUI stuff?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: that lcncpnet looks like another canon file, let's see if i can track it down somewhere
<TJ-> ubuntu13: I very much doubt it, the kernel driver not loading at all, that's a non GUI problem
<ubuntu13> TJ-, unfortunately the mobo on the newer pc is going on RMA :(
<ubuntu13> TJ-, I'm trying to set up this ubuntu to replace the other pc  for multimedia stuff temporarily
<TJ-> ubuntu13: OK :) I've used a remote ssh session in the past to fix these kind of tricky issues, but its kind of hard without my own eyes and hands-on to spot what might be glaring clues. What you're experiencing certainly is *not* normal.
<ubuntu13> TJ-, is there no "system restore" equivalent in ubuntu? like instances in solaris etc?
<TJ-> ubuntu13: No
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: think i found a possible fix: you see a dir called 'com/libs_bin64' in the source correct? we'll need to manually put those somewhere the make command will be able to find them .. so stay in the same terminal and try: sudo cp ../com/libs_bin64/* /usr/lib
<ubuntu13> TJ-, So, there's no way to revert back to the bare-bones fresh install state without actually doing  another fresh install?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: if that goes thru ok you can do another: make clean && make
<TJ-> ubuntu13: not without pre-existing snapshots via lvm, or btrfs
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, where's that dir? com/libs_bin64
<ubuntu13> TJ-, For "unattended", "unconfigured" out-of-the-box security, is Centos better or ubuntu?
<TJ-> ubuntu13: That's like asking which is better, ham or bacon, on a pizza
<sprink> obviously bacon
<cfhowlett> bacon all the way
<msgol_> ubuntu :)
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: it's part of the source you extracted from the canon file, something like ~/Downloads/scangearmp-source-2.20-1/com/libsbin_64
<TJ-> ubuntu13: In my experience I've had to do more with CentOS than with Ubuntu servers
<msgol_> agreed TJ currently running one on 6.5
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: typo: libs_bin64
<SlicedBread> hm there's no com
<SlicedBread> wait yes there is
<TJ-> ubuntu13: I tend to think we're spoiled with Debian/Ubuntu archives, compared to others.
<ubuntu13> TJ-, I'm so frustrated right now! Even the security app (comodo) on the 7 install is giving bsod. I just need a nice secure distro to download torrents and watch video in HD
<duelex> anybody can tell me how to use empathy
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, jose@jose:~/Documents/canon/driver/scangearmp-source-2.20-1$ make clean && makemake: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<jose> shouldn't it be make && make install?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: did you change dir for that former command? or a typo perhaps, it should be: make clean && make
<TJ-> ubuntu13: can you show me the output of "lspci -nn | grep VGA"
<glitsj16> jose: correct! .. SlicedBread .. the saint is getting a bit tired heh, thanks jose to keep us on that road
<jose> :)
<ubuntu13> TJ-, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] [10de:0615] (rev a2)
<jose> SlicedBread: make && make install (in case you didn't catch it before)
<whatsyourname> can i run excel on ubuntu?
<SlicedBread> same error
<cfhowlett> whatsyourname, use libreoffice calc
<Psil0Cybin> If I use the command sudo umount /media/usbname would that remove my usb stick via the terminal properly without damaging it? If not, what is the proper way of removing a USB media point from the CLI?
<SlicedBread> tried it in the root dir and in root/com/libs_bin64
<ubuntu13> TJ-, The live cd works fine, and even  solaris 10 and 11 work fine on this gpu/monitor
<jose> SlicedBread: is 'make && make install' giving you an error?
<SlicedBread> yes j
<SlicedBread> yes jose
<jose> SlicedBread: could you please pastebin the error it gives to you?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: can you paste the error please
<Frogg> I have an issue with suspend. I'm running 13.10 on a Toshiba Satellite L505D S5963
<SlicedBread> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<jose> SlicedBread: './configure'
<jose> SlicedBread: let me know if that gives you an error
<glitsj16> jose: SlicedBread ; in what dir did you run that command? we're already passed the configure stage
<SlicedBread> jose, -bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<SlicedBread> scangearmp-source-2.20-1$
<jose> SlicedBread, glitsj16: if you guys don't mind, can I take a peek at the source, in case you have a link?
<TJ-> ubuntu13: I think the live ISO uses nouveau, but not 100% on that
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: cd scangearmp && make clean && make
<jose> glitsj16: maybe it's make --clean
<SlicedBread> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6913312/
<glitsj16> jose: sure: the canon driver SlicedBread is trying to install is from http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/contents/ASIA/EN/0100553202.html
<SlicedBread> :)
<Frogg> I have an issue with suspend. I'm running 13.10 64-bit on a Toshiba Satellite L505D S5963
<jose> SlicedBread: try with make install now?
<jose> 'make install' that it
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: ok the make clean worked, now do: make
<jose> glitsj16: you guys ran autogen.sh, right?
<glitsj16> jose: i was trying to give SlicedBread a nicer removable deb by using checkinstall, but i think slicedbread won't mind at this stage bypassing that .. jose, yes we did
<jose> ok, np then
<jose> Frogg: could you please elaborate a bit more?
<Frogg> Basically, when it goes into sleep mode once, and then resumes, the fan goes on full blast, and it will no longer go into sleep mode
<pp_> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s289/sh/638398e3-836f-42ee-89c2-49c63a7a4344/baff46d1c7ab055c9f21f5674e44c45c/res/6a6a38d8-f252-43d1-92a9-60d88908498a/skitch.png
<pp_> =)
<SlicedBread> make install was cut off. jose here's make glitsj16 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6913326/
<ubuntu13> TJ-, so what do you suggest? reinstall this 13.10, or try an earlier nvidia driver or try some other distro? I currently have 7 and solaris on this hdd in multiboot. can't run too many virtual os in this shitty pc
<jose> SlicedBread: make install was cut off by something about permissions?
<SlicedBread> sorry should have been clearer. it was cut off by line limits of my terminal. everything went smoothly :)
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: looks good this time .. try: sudo apt-get install checkinstall && sudo checkinstall -y --pkgname "scangearmp" --pkgversion "2.20-1" --pkgrelease "0ubuntu0"
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: that should produce a .deb package and install it when nothing goes wrong, keeps us posted :)
<TJ-> ubuntu13: I think to save too much more frustration, do a reinstall and immediately enable the nvidia proprietary driver and ensure it works correctly
<jose> glitsj16: if make install went ok, then the package is already installed
<Frogg> jose Basically, when it goes into sleep mode once, and then resumes, the fan goes on full blast, and it will no longer go into sleep mode
<jose> Frogg: sorry, no idea on what's going on
<SlicedBread> jose, glitsj16 wonderful! http://paste.ubuntu.com/6913353/
<glitsj16> jose: we didn't run the make install i think, not sure though .. in any case doing the checkinstall wouldn't hurt i guess
<jose> SlicedBread: everything's good to go now :)
<geoffrey2> Hey, folks. For some reason, my wlan is only picking up an ipv6 address, and not an ipv4 address
<jose> SlicedBread: if you cannot find scangearmp on the dash, try running 'scangearmp' on the terminal
<SlicedBread> ok it runs going to go connect it now
<SlicedBread> hm
<SlicedBread> printer is connected but it still displays that message of nothing being connected
<nenex> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.
<nenex> He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: did you try adding the printer again throught the CUPS interface at http://localhost:631? might need to remove the older and re-add
<SlicedBread> nenex, I'm so sorry
<nenex> Because he was from Africa.
<cfhowlett> !ops|nenex,
<nenex> And he misses his bongos, which he left at home when he was enslaved.
<ubottu> nenex,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<nenex> is this really an emergency?
<nenex> sheesh I'm leaving.
<nenex> you could have just asked
<nenex> you faggot
<nenex> :D
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: made another typo, but you guessed the ? shouldn't be part of that url..
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, I'm in the Add printer which model do I select?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: not sure, as close as you can get to your mg2520
<SlicedBread> mg2200, mg3100, pixma-mg3100,
<ubuntu13> TJ-, ok man. Will do a reinstall. Do need the grub2 for accessing the solaris bootloader
<SlicedBread> ok
<ubuntu13> TJ-, Thanks for all the help and your time
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: try the pixma-mg3100 first, might have to try all, what isn't working you can remove later on thru the same interface again
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: while you try a printer test, i'm still wondering if you need something else, what we did in the former steps is only make & install a scanner driver, or else i don't understand canon, which is quite possible :) but we'll see how things turn out on your end
<_krux> anyone have a good script to rip cd's from multiple drives?
<SlicedBread> pixma mg3100 didn't work
<geoffrey2> Can anyone tell me how to get an ipv4 address for my wireless lan card? Its only showing an ipv6 address
<SlicedBread> =\ none of these worked mg2100, mg2200, mg3100, pixmamg2100, pixmamg3100
<SlicedBread> is there no way to get it to work programmactically?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: i guess try with the other models you're offered in cups before we try to see what else might be needed, i'm looking at https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon-trunk this time but that doesn't offer an exact mg2520 driver neither .. i'll wait to see what you get before you might try adding that .. does it make sense to you that we only have a scanner driver installed?
<SlicedBread> The only sign of life is a blinking light for mg3100, mg2100
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, yes
<SlicedBread> jose, scangearam isn't in the dash yet it works in the terminal
<jose> SlicedBread: you'll have to start it from the terminal each time, then
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: on the link you gave earlier, http://elementaryforum.org/forum/support-assistance/how-to_aa/2215-install-canon-pixma-mg2520-all-in-one-printer-scanner, it mentions trying the scanner from within gimp .. did you do that yet? just to see if the option is there in gimp and if it works?
<SlicedBread> starting gimp
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: we can make a .desktop file for ease of use, but i'm wondering if you need to add a printer diver next to the scanner driver .. jose, please feel free to add any insights, i'm not at all familiar with canon
<glitsj16> s/diver/driver
<jose> neither do I, but yeah, a .desktop file can be created
<Nucleosynthesis> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble with my cronjobs. I've tried to add as much information as I possible can. Both Cronjobs are failing, and the wget was working before I added the bash script. Nothing shows in the logs and they are not running. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6913421/
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, nothing in gimp going to restart computer brb
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: okay
<SlicedBread> still nothing in gimp
<SlicedBread> no printed jobs too
<SlicedBread> just blinking green from the power button
<morpheus07> Hi guys i am using ubuntu 13.04. I want to see my mozzila browser in the user-agent format i.e similar to 'Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-GB; rv:1.9.0.5) Gecko/2008121622 Ubuntu/8.10 (intrepid) Firefox/3.0.5'. How do i get it ?
<b0x> with a firefox extension.
<somsip> morpheus07: when you say 'mozzila' do you mean Firefox?
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, jose what to do?
<morpheus07> Yes in mean firefox
<morpheus07> @b0x which extension ?
<somsip> morpheus07: http://is.gd/aORMfb or http://is.gd/VLWfTT or loads of others probably
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: i checked the PPA you added before with the canon drivers, trying that is the only thing i can think of right now to get the printer going, but it might overwrite the scangear deb you've installed .. i suggest you put a copy of that on your HDD somewhere, try adding the PPA again and go over the cups routine together ..
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: a longshot i realise, but that's not going to take long if you want to give it a go, although you've been through that routine so i can't say its very logical.. otherwise it might be a good idea to make a forum post about this and see what the ubuntu community comes up with.. don't feel forced into something you're not comfortable with though, only a suggestion
<ignosticdaemon> ?
<ignosticdaemon> hola?
<linuxuz3r> hi ignosticdaemon
<ignosticdaemon> lo
<ignosticdaemon> drinkin?
<somsip> !ot | ignosticdaemon
<ubottu> ignosticdaemon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ignosticdaemon> bot-t-t-tot?
<ignosticdaemon> whois isnt working..
<somsip> ignosticdaemon: how so?
<ignosticdaemon> left click click nothing happens
<somsip> ignosticdaemon: left click what? You need to give more details about what you are trying to do
<ignosticdaemon> Settings to remove logons/logoffs/etc prompts?    keep bans though.
<SlicedBread> jose, glitsj16 going to post on the forums, before doing that, is there no way to override it and do some wishful programming? wishing for the correct data to be passed from the ubuntu box to the printer and back and forth?
<somsip> ignosticdaemon: you mean in your IRC client? What is it?
<ignosticdaemon> left click user drop down menu on user.   ubuntu 13wtvr  laptop
<SlicedBread> create our own PPD maybe
<ignosticdaemon> our?
<ignosticdaemon> dialog privet window working?
<ignosticdaemon> what have they done to my cynthia?
<ignosticdaemon> :D
<ignosticdaemon> privet as in beer
<somsip> ignosticdaemon: still offtopic. Show some respect and stop now, eh?
<ignosticdaemon> ya. ok/what/topic/am/i/on
<cyhunterx> hi
<somsip> ignosticdaemon: type '/topic'
<ignosticdaemon> .no/
<ignosticdaemon> ./i/refuse/too
<somsip> !ops | ignosticdaemon
<ubottu> ignosticdaemon: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: i wish there was, but i can't see it if the driver for the printer/scanner isn't referenced in cups i'm afraid .. no hands-on experience with creating a ppd
<ignosticdaemon> peritusis?
<Nucleosynthesis> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble with my cronjobs. An educated guess and searching tells me that it is likely the path..but I'm not really understanding how to change/use the PATH. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6913499/
<cyhunterx> someone can help me?  i have this loop when i login. I found the bug but i need this for run Ruby. the problem is this line: eval "${rbenv init -)".
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, i wish I understood this http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/doc-1.7/postscript-driver.html
<smak> and i have an issue with libminiupnpc-dev dependency libminiupnpc8
<smak>  (= 1.6-3ubuntu1) but 1.6-precise2 is to be installed
<smak> in the process i have broken other binaries heh
<cyhunterx> someone can help me?  i have this loop when i login. I found the bug but i need this for run Ruby. the problem is this line: eval "${rbenv init -)".
<smak> ey fixed my broken ones.. still cant make though
<somsip> cyhunterx: "you should initialize rbenv before using it." http://is.gd/0T8vMa If stil stuck, try #ruby
<latrolltrolol> hello all
<starkiller> hello
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, jose do you have any idea why mg3100.ppd wouldn't work? I'm looking through it now.
<starkiller> lol i need advice
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: can you post that somewhere? not familiar thoug with ppd files but i can see if i spot something
<catch27> tes
<somsip> !test | catch27
<xiaolu> test
<ubottu> catch27: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<somsip> xiaolu: you too
<catch27> --help
<abc_harold>  /join #test
<somsip> catch27: what is it you're needing?
<Nucleosynthesis> I think I broke my cronjob -.-
<Nucleosynthesis> Damn thing won't even do a wget anymore..
<ubuntu13> TJ-,  Just reinstalled the 13.10 and the display is working gr8! Now should I run update or install the nvidia drivers first?
<TJ-> ubuntu13: Which driver is it using right now? nouveau?
<ubuntu13> TJ-, Gallium 0.4 on NV92
<_krux> ubuntu13, sudo apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade && apt-get install nvidia-current
<xiaolu> exit
<ubuntu13> _krux, I previously did the update first and the nvidia driver then didn't work at all
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, jose http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2204685&highlight=mg2520
<TJ-> ubuntu13: after what you've gone through, maybe enjoy 24 hours with a good display before installing nvidia!
<ttal> anyone have a preference between open office and libre office?
<ubuntu13> LOL, TJ- , But I wanna watch the downloaded videos. The default driver is too slow :(
<_krux> ubuntu13, what video card do you have? lspci
<ubuntu13> _krux, wait man, have to install pastebin stuff and all... 1 min
<ubuntu13> _krux, gts 250 1gb
<_krux> and when you install nvidia drivers what happens?
<ubuntu13> _krux, tons of unreasonable stuff happened. TJ- will know what. Here's your lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6913664/
<_krux> you have tell me exactly what happened
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: bookmarked that, i've been looking at a few other PPA's that offer canon printer drivers for 12.04 but it looks a bit of a mess, they all use different package names, refer to different printer models and/or builds for amd64 debs have failed .. i'll add what i've found to the forum page together with any suggestions i run into
<_krux> ubuntu13, X won't start?
<_krux> ubuntu13, glxgears has low FPS?
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, thanks a lot. you're a champion.
<mtien> hello all. i need some help installing chrome. just downloaded from the website using firefox. what to do next?
<ubuntu13> _krux, sorry for the delay. Well, the gui just wouldn't start and won't even let me configure. The nvidia kernel  was not loading at all
<ubuntu13> _krux, I don't know what glxgears is
<pibby> mtien: what type of file did it download? .deb?
<BiggerMao> Hi there, anyone here familiar with "strace"?  I'm trying to figure out why a program is randomly crashing (maybe once every 100 runs), but strace generates a ton of output that I don't know how to parse through.
<apofis> BiggerMao: check dmesg
<apofis> BiggerMao: when app crashed just call "dmesg" and see what you got in kernel log ;)
<giantfaggot> ubuntu is for niggers
<apofis> BiggerMao: if app is up and running : strace -p <pid>
<ubuntu13> giantfaggot, bad language
<BiggerMao> apofis, thanks. I didn't know app crashes got reported to dmesg
<Nucleosynthesis> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble with my cronjobs. An educated guess and searching tells me that it is likely the path..but I'm not really understanding how to change/use the PATH. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6913499/
<_krux> ubuntu13, could be a problem with dkms. try update-grub after installing the nvidia module?
<apofis> BiggerMao: everything is in the logs :)
<BiggerMao> Not all error messages go there, do they?  The error message I am getting is "cut: command not found", but "cut" is definitely in the PATH.  I imagine it's coming from a script, the program that I'm running has a few layers of scripts
<mtien> pibby, sorry. it downloaded .rpm file.
<ubuntu13> _krux, updated grub after adding solaris menuentry and changing boot order, but not after installing nvidia
<geirha> Nucleosynthesis: Setting PATH like that in the script is good
<mtien> i'm new to this ubuntu. is there something in ubuntu that's similar to .exe?
<Nucleosynthesis> Yeah, but for some ungodly reason, neither the wget nor the bash script are actually running.
<_krux> ubuntu13, what's that about solaris?
<geirha> Nucleosynthesis: Your issue appears to be that your script has windows line endings (did you edit it with a windows editor?). It needs to be UNIX line endings. See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/052
<apofis> mtien: exe is only an extension - true is it does not mean something - it;s a matter of naming convention
<ubuntu13> _krux, I'm on my old pc now, because my new motherboard is en-route to it's maker, and I have 3 OS in multi-boot
<xangua> mtien: download the .deb package from the google chrome site
<pibby> mtien: you want a .deb file, try following this guide and make sure you pick a deb file (32-bit or 64-bit, depending on your setup) http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-linux-12-xx-13-xx/
<Nucleosynthesis> Doh, Yeah I did it on Windows7 w/ Sublime Text. Let me go try that geirha. Thanks!
<geirha> Nucleosynthesis: Or actually, the ^M appears to be in your crontab, though check the script as well
<Guest62960> i keep forgetting how to change nick
<_krux> ubuntu13, installing nvidia needs dkms. If you have the wrong framebuffer device loaded it might interfere with nvidia loading.
<geirha> Nucleosynthesis: the edtior probably has an option somewhere to "save with unix line endings" or something like that
<mtien> hmm. pibby, so it has to be in .deb extension? rpm is useless?
<ttal> when opening a link from terminal, can you specify the window size? ie: "chromium-browser -new-window https://mail.google.com/tasks/canvas?pli=1"
<apofis> Nucleosynthesis: when your script is run bash simple checks where is should search for commands - that's it
<ubuntu13> _krux, I have absolutely no idea about all that. Just what is the right way to do it?
<pibby> mtien: yes, rpm is for redhat, fedora, etc.
<mtien> ok. thanks.
<_krux> ubuntu13, nvidia uses a diff console driver, it doesn't coexist with many others, do you notice a resolution change in the boot process after installing nvidia?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: would you be willing to check if https://launchpad.net/~auanswers/+archive/canon64 offers anything usefull? routine is similar to the other PPA you've tried before: sudo apt-get install libxml2:i386; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:auanswers/canon64; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cndrvcups-common cndrvcups-lipslx cndrvcups-ufr2-us .. forgot whether you still have the other one so if you do purge it with: sudo ppa-purge ppa:m
<_krux> rpm is for people that like headaches
<Nucleosynthesis> It would be sufficient to just remake it in nano/vi/vim correct?
<apofis> BiggerMao: your app is a bash script ?
<mtien> pibby, it seems to be working. thanks.
<apofis> BiggerMao: if yes simple update shebang to '#!/bin/bash -x'
<ubuntu13> _krux, One thing though. I noticed that the BIOS had display adapter set to "auto", and I just changed it to PCI-e manually, before reinstalling ubuntu. Could that be something? The nvidia-driver didn't let me see any screen at all. No gui.
<apofis> BiggerMao: and run it again
<apofis> BiggerMao: it will run bash in a debug/verbose mode
<ubuntu13> _krux, The nouveau driver had problems. Including undetected graphics hw, monitor res etc
<_krux> ubuntu13, that could be it...revert the change in the BIOS unless that change got the system working
<pibby> mtien: you're welcome!
<mtien> btw, anyone here have trouble with hdmi sound not working when connecting a desktop computer to a tv via hdmi?
<_krux> ubuntu13, if it did then you don't want to mess with it...if that change occured before things went haywire then change it back
<mtien> this is one issue that's still vexing me to this day.
<Nucleosynthesis> Thanks apofis and geirha! That was the problem
<ubuntu13> _krux, it's working fine now, so I don't think the BIOS setting is causing any problem. But the question is, will the nvidia driver work?
<starkiller> hello XD
<ubuntu13> _krux,  I changed just right now, before re-installing this one
<starkiller> im looking for someting like filezilla but more user friendly XD
<SlicedBread> libxml2:i386 already installed; auanswers/canon64 went great; next install went great; glitsj16 next?
<linuxlite> hello i have a problem with grub
<mtien> i'm also hoping to make palm m505 work with ubuntu is that's possible.
<linuxlite> help me i installed android on mu ubuntu when i boot into android it says error file not found 2x then error must load the kernel first. what should i do
<ubuntu13> _krux, can I make a "snapshot" now, before trying the nvidia? I don't have any lvm etc?
<_dan_> hi, i have a qq about filesystem mounting
<_dan_> if i mount a filesystem without specifying either sync or async option, what happens?
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: try to add it to cups and do a print test
<gimpygoo> Hello everyone.
<_dan_> cat /proc/mounts shows neither option
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: it *probably* doesn't add a scanner driver but you might be able to get it to print, hope you get further than a blinking led this time :)
<_dan_> does it do some sort of hybrid then?
<morpheus07> Hi guys i want to know my browser's user-agent detail for mozzila firefox. how do u go about ??
<alex88> morpheus07: http://whatsmyuseragent.com/
<gimpygoo> Anyone familiar with wacom tablets available to help me?
<apofis> _dan_: I think async is default for all removable devices
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, hp printer?
<BiggerMao> apofis, thanks, I just saw your message.  There are ~3 layers of scripts, some are bash and some are csh. (I didn't write this program) Should I just modify the shebang for each one, is that the best way?
<BiggerMao> apofis, the other issue is that there are as many as 50 scripts in this directory.  It might take some time to figure out which ones are being called.
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: i would have expected a canon reference, did the HP showed up before in CUPS?
<apofis> BiggerMao: sounds like a messy stuff :) -x will work only for bash scripts of course
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, woops pritner was off. there is 3 canon references....
<ubuntu13> I'd really appreciate some help with setting up a snapshot so I can revert back to this working driver if nvidia screws up again
<apofis> BiggerMao: but it should give you an overview what and where can be broken
<_dan_> apofis: what about non-removable?  ie. the root FS
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: ahh, like before, i'd try anything with a number closest to yout mg2520 but adding/testing one of those 3 might work
<BiggerMao> apofis, thanks.  You are right, it is very messy.  This program is scientific software which tends to be messy :P
<ubuntu13> :(
<apofis> _dan_: async is default - just checked
<apofis> _dan_: defaults: use default options: rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, and async.
<Someduck> 90 btc invested in #duckduckcoin IPO, Premine stolen! launch about to come. join in and pick up a few bits of quack!
<quackgyver> You can't say quack. That's our word
<gimpygoo> I love ubuntu. I really do. I should be able to switch perm if I can get my damn wacom tablet to be recognized. Please help me get outa this windows hell . :)
<BiggerMao> apofis, one moment, i'll pastebin and show you
<_dan_> hrm, ok
<apofis> gimpygoo: which model ?
<gimpygoo> its an intuos pro (small)
<gimpygoo> I have both the required packages installed I believe....
<BiggerMao> http://bpaste.net/show/S1riSL2gfe7PevY0aZ6Q/
<apofis> gimpygoo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/284284/wacom-tablet-support-in-ubuntu
<SlicedBread> so far all blinking. but there is more to test. glebihan
<SlicedBread> glitsj16, *
<BiggerMao> I think "cut" is working 99% of the time, it just gets "command not found" about 1% of the time.
<apofis> BiggerMao: u can always replace cut by /usr/bin/cut :)
<BiggerMao> apofis, good idea :) that just might solve it
<glitsj16> SlicedBread: you're courageous to keep going at this, i have to get some sleep but i'll check the forum page tomorrow if you add your findings, take care & goodluck :)
<apofis> BiggerMao: nice mix - u even got Perl scripts :D
<ruben23> hi guys i have 50 PC and we would liek to install desktop ubuntu on it any solutions to install it on network at the same time..? any idea..?
<BiggerMao> apofis, not my fault! :D
<BiggerMao> the code was written by a mix of grad students (I admit I contributed a bit, but not to the script part.)
<gimpygoo> You buy a bunch at one ruben23 ? lol
<vlt> ruben23: There are several ways. You could install one machine and just duplicate the disks.
<_dan_> how can i know for sure if async option is used?  it doesn't appear in cat /proc/mounts
<ruben23> im planning to do it on network install somehow
<_dan_> - /dev/root / ext3 rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr,acl,barrier=1,data=writeback 0 0
<SlicedBread> thanks glitsj16 you're a champ!
<apofis> ruben23: boot from network (pbx it was called or something lieke this) + kickstart: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<ubuntu13> should I install mplayer before nvidia? would that work?
<vlt> PXE
<apofis> thx :)
<vlt> ruben23: Just in case: Are you aware of ltsp.org?
<dhruvasagar> Hi, is there an alternative to heyfocus.com app for ubuntu ?
<morpheus07> Is there any way to find out an exploit if ports are filtered ?
<TJ-> ruben23: as I said last night, Cobbler is the tool.
<vlt> ruben23: I know this is not what you asked ... but maybe you actually want this ;-)
<dhruvasagar> is it possible to temporarily block certain sites ?
<apofis> morpheus07: read about nmap
<TJ-> ruben23: you can specify the preseed file to configure the hosts exactly as required
<ruben23> TJ-: yes i have checked cobbler its just dont have proper documentation how to implement..having hardtime
<vlt> dhruvasagar: There’s a chromium add-on. Something with procrastinate …
<morpheus07> Yea. I read about it. I treated all the hosts as on line and also didnt use the ping option but still it is being shown that ports are being filtered !
<dhruvasagar> vlt: ok wil check
<apofis> Cobbler seems to be similar to Puppet - but this is my guess
<apofis> am I right ?
<jonoinfrance> Hi guys, I'm getting a weird problem. The sudo command no longer has access to my display. I'm getting "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:" whenever I try to start a text editor or whatever with sudo. Gksudo fails silently
<vlt> dhruvasagar: "StayFocusd"
<TJ-> ruben23: cobbler is one of the better-documented deployment solutions... there's some good user guides too, such as http://www.colinmcnamara.com/setting-up-cobbler-pxe-auto-deployment-for-ubuntu-server-12-04-precise/
<dhruvasagar> vlt: yea just found it
<jonoinfrance> even xhost + doesn't help
<TJ-> apofis: puppet is for maintaining a configuration, cobbler is for deployment
<morpheus07> @apofis: I tried -Pn -sT -sS but still no result
<apofis> TJ-: got it, thx, so it;s closer to capistrano ?
<apofis> morpheus07: 6 months ago somebody kicked my a** because of using @name :D old style
<apofis> morpheus07: nmap -v -sV -P0 -O -A host
<apofis> morpheus07: or u wanna check local ports ?
<morpheus07> Yes
<apofis> morpheus07: use netstat or ss command
<apofis> morpheus07: netstat -apnt - will list open ports on your local machine
<apofis> morpheus07: or ss -aln
<morpheus07> I actually am doing a project for my college and i host a website on a server, inside the college. My college uses A-Class private IP.
<morpheus07> I want to do some test for security.
<morpheus07> *purposes
<apofis> morpheus07: yeah right :P
<morpheus07> I need to use nmap or netstat for this ?
<apofis> morpheus07: nmap is a port scanner (one of many ;) )
<apofis> morpheus07: u can use nmap against any host
<apofis> morpheus07: netstat is only a netstat - just shows you what you got on local machine in terms of open sockets
<dhruvasagar> how can I set a global http proxy programmatically (from shell )?
<jonoinfrance> Anyone want to help a poor noob with some sudo trouble? :)
<apofis> jonoinfrance: hmm will try - I do not play much with gsudo, ksudo and all these funcy thiongs :P
<jonoinfrance> I usually don't but I use them to edit text files that my user account doesn't have the permission to
<somsip> jonoinfrance: which files, and what's the problem?
<apofis> jonoinfrance: I would try with gksu
<jonoinfrance> Now it runs fine with command line stuff, but whenever a display is needed, I get an error message
<apofis> jonoinfrance: sudo apt-get install gksu
<somsip> !gksudo | jonoinfrance
<ubottu> jonoinfrance: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jonoinfrance> Hi guys, I'm getting a weird problem. The sudo command no longer has access to my display. I'm getting "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:" whenever I try to start a text editor or whatever with sudo. Gksudo fails silently
<jonoinfrance> (earlier message)
<somsip> jonoinfrance: so use gksudo. Should be installed by default
<ubuntu13> Hey guys! I need a current codec package for use with mplayer.  Any help?
<jonoinfrance> it is, but doesn't work either, as mentionned above, it just fails silently
<jonoinfrance> Everything worked fine until yesterday
<somsip> jonoinfrance: what are you trying to run? If you used sudo, it could have nasty side effects
<cfhowlett> ubuntu13, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jonoinfrance> Basically sublime text editor
<zykotick9> jonoinfrance: are you in screen/tmux by chance?
<jonoinfrance> Nope, normal terminal
<somsip> jonoinfrance: easy solution to the editing - use 'sudo nano' for an easy command line editor. Otherwise, any errors at all from gksudo sublime?
<jonoinfrance> I tried xhost + to see if it was just a permissions problem but no change
<jonoinfrance> No errors, it just doesn't work
<jonoinfrance> It loads for a few seconds and stops
<TJ-> jonoinfrance: check /var/log/auth.log
<jonoinfrance> ok, looking at it now, I'm looking for some kind of error message right?
<_dan_> ah crap, i added async option to my fstab and now server doesnt boot
<_dan_> :<
<TJ-> jonoinfrance: any auth command should be recorded there, success or failure
<morpheus07> I still am getting ports as filtered
<morpheus07> apofis
<apofis> jonoinfrance: yes ?
<jonoinfrance> http://pastebin.com/F1DJgdep
<jonoinfrance> nothing special
<morpheus07> apofis: I still am getting filtered ports.
<apofis> jonoinfrance: can u paste on pastebin what you do and what result you receive ? probably your firewall is active
<jonoinfrance> I doubt it, I haven't changed any firewall configs. I'll paste that now
<jonoinfrance> http://pastebin.com/JDsc2wef
<apofis> jonoinfrance: u try to run this stuff on local machine ?
<jonoinfrance> yep
<apofis> jonoinfrance: or u call it on some remote machine ?
<jonoinfrance> local
<apofis> jonoinfrance: if local - gksu
<apofis> jonoinfrance: at last works on my pc box
<jonoinfrance> Nothing related to sudo works
<jonoinfrance> gksu dies silently like gksudo
<gimpygoo> When you change your gui from say unity to kde, are you just changing the way ubuntu looks? Or do you change more then that?
<apofis> jonoinfrance: gksudo subl
<somsip> jonoinfrance: I found a stackoverflow suggest to 'gksudo sublime &'. Same with gksu. Worth a try?
<apofis> jonoinfrance: run sublime text as r00t
<fralle> somebody knows howto enabel scroll whell in evince (saucy)
<fralle> ?
<jonoinfrance> @somsip Unfortunately, nothing happens
<TJ-> jonoinfrance: is it just sublime that fails, or do other commands ? If only sublime, I'd 1st check an existing instance is not running, then I'd check for a sublime log, or check any recent changes to its config file
<somsip> jonoinfrance: wortha  suggestion. I does seem that sublime and sudo causes problems. Does it run okay without sudo or does it still crash?
<jonoinfrance> anything that needs a display is failing, gedit, sublime ..
<jonoinfrance> runs fine without sudo
<jonoinfrance> tried sudo su, then running sublime, same error
<TJ-> jonoinfrance: can you do "sudo -i" ? If so, do that, then check in the "/root/" directory for clues, using something like "ls -latr /root/"
<TJ-> jonoinfrance: It sounds as if something set in the root user's profile, is causing the issue
<jonoinfrance> sudo -i worked, I'll check the root folder
<TJ-> jonoinfrance: Then also, as root user, try "strace -o /tmp/sublime.log -f sublime" and then review the log-file for clues
<jonoinfrance> The only thing I remember doing with sudo was changing the config so that it kept user environment variables
<jonoinfrance> Don't suppose that would do any harm would it?
<ruben23> hi guys need help, just freshly install ubuntu server 12.04 LTS ----> http://pastebin.com/T2wbCMyn <--------------i get this error when i update
<TJ-> ruben23: I responded in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> !server|ruben23,
<ubottu> ruben23,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<TJ-> jonoinfrance: Yes, that would be very likely
<morpheus07> Is there any method to exploit filtered ports ?
<jonoinfrance> Hum, okay, I'll go and change that back and see what happens
<jonoinfrance> I only did it so that sudo apt-get install would keep the http_proxy I set
<TJ-> jonoinfrance: You can set a proxy in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<jonoinfrance> Yeah but it is really temporary and I switch it on and off all the time, I thought that my way would be easier but apparently not
<jonoinfrance> Actually, it is only set to keep the proxy variables, so shouldn't be causing any trouble
<TJ-> jonoinfrance: you can pass a proxy to apt-get using the --option parameter
<jonoinfrance> hum, I'll try that in the future
<morpheus07> Hi guys, Is there any method to exploit filtered ports ?
<somsip> morpheus07: what exactly are you asking?
<jonoinfrance> Okay, got it
<jonoinfrance> in visudo instead of typing:
<TJ-> jonoinfrance: e.g. "sudo apt-get -o Acquire::http::Proxy=http://10.254.251.1:3142 install <package>"
<morpheus07> I run a server on a particular ip address and the ports are being shown filtered. Is there any way to exploit those ports ?
<jonoinfrance> "Defaults env_keep +="http_proxy https_proxy"
<jonoinfrance> I put
<jonoinfrance> "Defaults env_keep = "http_proxy https_proxy"
<jonoinfrance> Which explains a lot
<somsip> morpheus07: you mean they're blocked? What are they blocked by?
<TJ-> jonoinfrance: that'd do it :D
<jonoinfrance> Thanks guys ;)
<morpheus07> That's what i want to know. I think there is a firewall somewhere in between.
<somsip> morpheus07: is it your server or hosted?
<morpheus07> I host a website on a server, inside my college where they use A-class IP address.
<somsip> morpheus07: this doesn't appear to be anything to do with ubuntu. Waaaay off topic
<morpheus07> oops i am sorry
<morpheus07> where should i ask this ?
<somsip> morpheus07: your college IT department
<cfhowlett> :)
<yeyeman> why does start/stop vlc player via unity panel have a 1 second delay?
<yeyeman> it's annoying
<Guest7981> use anybody lirc on ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> !anyone|Guest7981,
<ubottu> Guest7981,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> yeyeman: what CPU do you have?
<yeyeman> ActionParsnip, 8 core amd 3.1 ghz
<ActionParsnip> yeyeman: well that's not an issue then :)
<ActionParsnip> yeyeman: tried a different video output metod in settings?
<ActionParsnip> yeyeman: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> yeyeman: does it stop ok if you use VLC itself?
<yeyeman> ActionParsnip, it's when I'm listening to music that it happens
<Guest7981> ok sorry for english
<yeyeman> ActionParsnip, if I stop on vlc itself it's no delay
<Guest7981> dose anyone use lirc on ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> Guest7981, what is your first language?
<ActionParsnip> yeyeman: then it sounds like a bug in Compiz and / or Unity
<Guest7981> i want configure it but i can't .
<yeyeman> right well I guess I have no choice but to install windows 8
<Guest7981> farsi
<ActionParsnip> yeyeman: what? for a 1 second delay? are you serious?
<yeyeman> no I was just kidding
<cfhowlett> clearly no choice
<cfhowlett> !info farsi
<ubottu> Package farsi does not exist in saucy
<ActionParsnip> yeyeman: its a tiny tiny bug...you could report it
<cfhowlett> !persian
<Guest7981> yes
<ActionParsnip> yeyeman: if you run:   ubuntu-bug vlc    it will start the process
<bazhang> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<cfhowlett> bazhang, thanks
<yeyeman> Actually, speaking of little bugs, I switched from debian xfce to ubuntu unity just because there was a delay when switching between workspaces
<ActionParsnip> yeyeman: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<yeyeman> some things just are deal breakers
<yeyeman> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> yeyeman: No Unity2D there (sadly), have you tried Gnome-shell from the Ubuntu repos?
<ActionParsnip> yeyeman: it doesnt use Compiz which may help
<yeyeman> I'm happy with this setup for now
<yeyeman> ubuntu is pretty great once you disable almost everything
<Guest9049> shame you cant get Compiz to work with GNOME 3.10
<ActionParsnip> yeyeman: I find it great if you install minimal then lxde and slim :)
<yeyeman> most important: Disable the amazon botnet
<ActionParsnip> Guest9049: you can, that is default in 14.04
<ActionParsnip> yeyeman: dont even have it installed, I use LXDE
<yeyeman> ActionParsnip, lxde is cool, but a bit extreme for any kind of daily usage
<ActionParsnip> yeyeman: its not a botnet either
<cfhowlett> yeyeman, just use a different desktop environment.  it's easy
<ActionParsnip> yeyeman: daily use? log in, launch browser, look at cat videos. Works well
<ActionParsnip> yeyeman: same in any DE
<yeyeman> ActionParsnip, haha well I guess we have different projects going on
<Guest9049> Oh really? ActionParsnip thats cool - although i'm using 13.10 at the moment
<yeyeman> any KDE users here? I'm interested in that DE, but the default look is very ugly
<cfhowlett> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<yeyeman> it's like the designers are stuck in the awesomeness of windows vista transparency
<yeyeman> and glowing window boarders from hell
<rabbitear_sdf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6tw6QWMneQ
<phuh> i heard 14.04 will be amazing
<phuh> IS THAT TRUE?
<cfhowlett> !trusty|phuh,
<ubottu> phuh,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<phuh> it doesn't say it's amazing
<cfhowlett> phuh, it DOES say that #ubuntu+1 is the place for the discussion though
<phuh> :( :( :(
<yeyeman> phuh: This channel is designated for reading automated messages and strictly discussing the current release only.
 * phuh feels so much hatred in the channel
<Devil_> hi
<cfhowlett> Devil_, greetings
<Devil_> : )
<yeyeman> Welcome
<phuh> yeyeman: hi
<welly> Hello all. I've got an internal dev server which has been set up with public key authentication for ssh and password authentication disabled. I've edited sshd_config to disable public key authentication and enable password authentication but so far, no luck in logging in with a password. Am I missing something?
<cfhowlett> !server|welly, if no answer here, see the other channel
<ubottu> welly, if no answer here, see the other channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<yeyeman> phuh: Hello there.
<phuh> :) :) :)
<welly> Ignore me, it's working now.
<jozefk> test
<cfhowlett> !testing|jozefk,
<ubottu> jozefk,: To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<jozefk> I am testing the IRC client :)
<dusf1_> i am following a guide to recover an encypted home dir but it mentions mounting it through the file system, can you pleae tell me the correct command to mount say /home/dusf through terminal?
<cfhowlett> !mount|dusf1_,
<ubottu> dusf1_,: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<chalcedony> my husband is getting errors in his update of ubuntu 13.04 - where does he need to go?
<dusf1_> cfhowlett: i have done a sudo mkdir /mnt/dusf and sudo mount /home/dusf /mnt/dusf but it gives the error mount: /home/dusf is not a block device?
<Hix> got some weirdness going on with the screen command. Using tab completion seems to hang the process. I can CTRL + C to create a new screen but this seems dead too. Anyone expereienced it? Googling screen just churns up millions of monitor hits
<cfhowlett> dusf1_, my own experience with encrypted filesystems is limited.  sorry. ask again in this channel.
<cfhowlett> chalcedony, 13.04 is out of support/end of life.  time to upgrade
<dusf1_> cfhowlett: np, ty
<chalcedony> cfhowlett, yes how should he do that, is 13.10 enough or does he need to go to 14.04 ?
<dusf1_> i am following a guide to recover an encrypted home dir but it wants me to mount through the Places on ubuntu live but i am logged into the original ubuntu desktop. is there a way to mounthome through the CLI? i have done a sudo mkdir /mnt/dusf and sudo mount /home/dusf /mnt/dusf but it gives the error mount: /home/dusf is not a block device?
<cfhowlett> chalcedony, 14.04 is still in alpha so unless he wants to do some beta testing ...
<Hix> is 13.10 LTS?
<cfhowlett> dusf1_, I'd highly recommend torrenting the LTS release (12.04)  that'll hold him until 14.04 is released in April?
<DJones> Hix: No
<cfhowlett> Hix, it is no
<cfhowlett> not
<cfhowlett> !lts
<DJones> Hix: 12.04 is current LTS release, 14.04 will be LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<chalcedony> this is why i switched to debian. y'all are hyperactive
<Hix> damn, I upgraded from 12.04 to 13.04 recently
<DJones> Hix: Just be aware 13.04 is now EOL so you won't get updates for it
<cfhowlett> Hix, choices to make --- you can run 13.10 as it's supported until April - just in time for 14.04
<cfhowlett> Hix, or drop back to 12.04 and upgrade to 14.04 LTS in April
<Hix> Yup, think that could be the cause of the whole screen weirdmess thing. think I'll live with 13.10>14.04 for the time. It's not such a ballache to upgrade really
<Hix> hmmm. problem is I can now not exit screen and cannot kill the ssh session as IRC uses it as a proxy here at work. any ideas? CTRL C is doing nothing, just three unresponsive screens I can switch between, but do nowt with
<TeraJL> i have a keyboard with a zoom key and shortcuts, but when i use "xev" to see in what they result, i get nothing... all the other keys are fine
<pi___> hello
<oz0ne> .
<shibly> Hi
<Hix> cfhowlett / DJones
<Hix> oops, would you advise upgrading over ssh or not?
<shibly> Is ubuntuforums.org support available here?
<cfhowlett> Hix, yeah?
<Hix> sorry, line after
<cfhowlett> Hix, personally I don't do upgrades - better success with .torrent the iso and clean installations.  YMMV
<Hix> cfhowlett ok, thanks
<Fusssel> hi all
<cfhowlett> Fusssel, greetings
<witheld1> Hix: ignore him, upgrading is fine, he's livig six years in the past
<Fusssel> im on 14.04 and the last update seems to destroyed the german keyboardlayout
<witheld1> Hix: I upgrade from CLI all the time, it's never a big deal, ever
<witheld1> .just run do-release-upgrade and wait for it to finish
<cfhowlett> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Hix> witheld1 I'm SSH'ing remotely into a headless box, still safe?
<witheld1> cfhowlett: that's nice, but can you find me official documentation saying otherwise?
<witheld1> cfhowlett: oh wait, I'M quoting the official documentation
<witheld1> Hix: never had issues, especially with headless boxes
<Fusssel> can i get help here for prereleased versions or is there a other place?
<Hix> ok, what's the worse that could happen :)
<cfhowlett> Fusssel, next version support in #ubuntu+1
<witheld1> could start a war
<witheld1> but that's pretty unlikely
<Fusssel> cfhowlett thx
<rknol> hello there friends
<cfhowlett> rknol, greetings
<rknol> i've come across a very unfortunate issue using APT
<rknol> first off
<chalcedony> http://askubuntu.com/questions/5763/upgrading-from-the-command-line
<rknol> i don't know anything about the history of this server
<rknol> or what has caused this
<rknol> but here's the error message:
<rknol> https://dpaste.de/O26t
<cfhowlett> rknol, server?  maybe better asked in #ubuntu-server ...
<rknol> okay
<witheld1> rknol: did you run apt-get update and the run what it told you to?
<rknol> apt-get update didn't tell me anything
<rknol> no errors or suggestions
<witheld1> no the other thing
<witheld1> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<rknol> well
<rknol> the installed kernel differs from the package apt mentions
<rknol> my uname -a tells
<rknol> Linux london-server 3.5.0-44-generic #67~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 13 16:16:57 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<witheld1> did you try to run what it told you to?
<rknol> so 3.5.0-44 vs 3.5.0-45
<rknol> well witheld1
<rknol> i'm really afraid that it starts installing/updating libs to
<rknol> -55 kernel
<rknol> and completely break my system
<rknol> if i force it
<rknol> can't ahve that as this is a production machine
<witheld1> rknol
<witheld1> that's fix
<witheld1> -f is fix
<shibly> Is ubuntuforums.org login support available here?
<witheld1> not force
<rknol> is it fix?
<cfhowlett> shibly, no
<witheld1> and it will prompt you before it does anything major as usual
<witheld1> rknol: and yes you're likely going to have to reboot or leave the system in an inconsistent state till you do
<shibly> Where can this support be available? Is there any forum support email?
<shibly> cfhowlett: ^
<cfhowlett> shibly, hit the "help" buttons at the top right of the page you cited
<SKyd3R> hi, I can't read any SD Card with my ubuntu
<SKyd3R> hi, I can't read any SD Card with my ubuntu 12.04
<agd> hello, I have discovered a privilege-escalation vulnerability in Ubuntu that varies from 11.x, 12.x, 13.x. How can I report this bug and get it fixed? thanks.
<rknol> thanks witheld1
<rknol> that 'fixed' it partially
<clypso> I have a Radeon 9250 series graphic card (256 memory) installed on this Ubuntu. Well when i check sysinfo it is only showing 128 memory for the graphics card. Because it is saying it is Radeon 9200 . Im wondering why is it doing this?
<rknol> but
<cfhowlett> !bug|agd,
<ubottu> agd,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<rknol> my boot partition is FULL
<agd> thank you, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> agd, no problem
<lesshaste> how do you set a printer to staple?
<lesshaste> I can't see such an option
<cfhowlett> lesshaste, networked printer?
<clypso> I have a Radeon 9250 series graphic card (256 memory) installed on this Ubuntu. Well when i check sysinfo it is only showing 128 memory for the graphics card. Im seeing that it is showing Radeon 9200 instead. I need some help on why its doing this
<usr13_> Does /usr/local/tomcat7/bin/startup.sh  work?
<usr13_> (Lines 18 and 19)
<clypso> YOu talking to me Usr13 ?
<usr13_> I don't know.  I dropped out and re-connected.
<morpheus07> How do i register my nick ?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Magic
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> !info openvpn
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.2-4ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 428 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<clypso> I have a Radeon 9250 series graphic card (256 memory) installed on this Ubuntu. Well when i check sysinfo it is only showing 128 memory for the graphics card. Because it is saying it is Radeon 9200 . Im wondering why is it doing this?
<cfhowlett> !register|morpheus07,
<ubottu> morpheus07,: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Hix> morpheus07 - oh ok ^^
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Ubuntu keeps freezing
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> and making me want windows
<Ben64> clypso: pastebin what you're seeing
<clypso> How do i do this Ben64
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> !info ubuntu
<ubottu> Package ubuntu does not exist in saucy
<Ben64> clypso: go to pastebin.com, enter text, and give the resulting url here in the channel
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu|GuyThatNeedsHelp,
<ubottu> GuyThatNeedsHelp,: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<clypso> http://pastebin.com/1UXtHMji
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> !info ubuntu keeps freezing
<ubottu> 'keeps' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> !info windows
<ubottu> Package windows does not exist in saucy
<cfhowlett> !details|GuyThatNeedsHelp,
<ubottu> GuyThatNeedsHelp,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ben64> clypso: .... thats what you said here. paste whatever relevant information there. such as commands, errors, your "sysinfo" thing, everything
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> 13.10 KEEPS FREEZING
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> It makes me sad inside
<clypso> ok
<Ben64> GuyThatNeedsHelp: give us more information or we can't help you!
<usr13> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Is it a total lockup?
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, and that tells us NOTHING - details or not help
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> No my mouse can move
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> But nothing else
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i can go in the command line CTRL + ALT F1
<usr13> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Mouse gets stuck but keyboard still works?
<usr13> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Yea, ok....
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> no my mouse is the only thing that works
<Ben64> GuyThatNeedsHelp: doesn't sound very frozen
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> CTRL + ALT F7 wont exit the command line when its "frozen"
<clypso> http://pastebin.com/jenghhXW
<clypso> ok Ben64
<usr13> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Fully updated?
<clypso> Thats all the info i got http://pastebin.com/jenghhXW
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Yes
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> update every time
<Ben64> clypso: nothing there says 128MB
<usr13> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Tell us what works and what does not work.
<Ben64> GuyThatNeedsHelp: is there a certain thing that you do to make it freeze? certain program that is always open?
<clypso> A radeon 9200 pro is 128
<clypso> Its a 9250 what i have. Its showing as a 9200 though
<usr13> GuyThatNeedsHelp: I think you need to start over.
<clypso> 9250 Radeon graphics card is 256 graphics card. Its showing something less
<Ben64> clypso: 9250 and 9200 are the same chip
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> The only thing i can do is move my mouse, and go in the command line but when i do i get stuck. even when i kill all the applications running it wont let me exit the command line (CTRL + ALT F7)
<usr13> GuyThatNeedsHelp: How much RAM do you have?
<Tracker> hey anyone to help with ubuntu bind first new real domain .. not working.. do I need more then one bind instances.. currently to dns entryes to one machine and one bind instance running...
<usr13> GuyThatNeedsHelp: free | pastebinit
<clypso> This is a radeon 9200... http://www.cnet.com/graphics-cards/ati-radeon-9200/4507-8902_7-21238661.html
<clypso> This is a radeon 9250 http://www.cnet.com/graphics-cards/ati-radeon-9250-256/4507-8902_7-31139242.html
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> RAM i dont know
<usr13> GuyThatNeedsHelp: And send URL
<Ben64> clypso: thats nice, still the same chip
<clypso> Well ben why is one saying 256 video memory and other 128 video memory. There is a difference.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> what do you mean pastebin free?
<clypso> When what i have is a 256 memory video chip. But its showing 128 video memory instead
<Ben64> clypso: no it isn't
<clypso> Ben64 you must know more then me. What am i missing here ?
<usr13> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Open a terminal, type  free |pastebinit  #Send resulting URL (here) for us to see.
<Ben64> clypso: they're the same chip, theres no difference between them. nothing you pasted shows anything about the memory
<usr13> GuyThatNeedsHelp: In other words, tell us how much RAM you have.
<clypso> Ram on the video card ?
<clypso> oh thats to guythatneedhelp. Nm
<usr13> GuyThatNeedsHelp: After hitting enter, tell us what it says.
<clypso> Ben64 lol i really am lost. Why am i believing that there is a different between 256 video memory and 128 video memory
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Installing pastebinit
<Ben64> clypso: you're interpreting it incorrectly
<clypso> Please enlighten me if you do not mind
<Ben64> i explained it thrice already
<ActionParsnip> clypso: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a     please use http://pastie.org (or similar) to host the output so you don't scroll the channel
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6914551/
<ActionParsnip> GuyThatNeedsHelp: free -m     is easier to read :)
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/check-ram-in-ubuntu/
<usr13> GuyThatNeedsHelp: htop
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> kinda weird because i had that in terminal
<clypso> ActionParsnip@@   http://pastie.org/8722045
<ActionParsnip> GuyThatNeedsHelp: what is the output of:  free -m | pastebinit
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6914575/
<ol_> looking for free linux teacher
<ActionParsnip> clypso: ok, and what is the issue?
<usr13> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Run htop and see what is the biggest hog.  (Watch the top line for a few minutes.)
<clypso> Well i know that i have a Radeon 9250 card. Which is 256 Ram. But when i check sysinfo it is showing 128 ram for a Radeon 9200
<ActionParsnip> memory:d0000000-d7ffffff ioport:de00(size=256)
<clypso> Im confused why i dont have the other 128
<Ben64> clypso: it never says 128!
<ActionParsnip> clypso: Line 24
<ActionParsnip> clypso: in YOUR paste
<ActionParsnip> clypso: too obvious?
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: that's not always right
<cyford> dam i just did some update  and now all my text in terminal is screwd
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: is in this case :)
<clypso> Ok i am a retard. Im sorry. Heh.
<clypso> Thank you for the newb lessons.
<cyford> looks like  this
<Ben64> mine shows 128, but my card is 1GB
<cyford> ����^R.��^D^_b���@vWY�^K��Y^_b,r^U���+���LQ2�w^U����,\X��j��i�W�w^YOyW0��b�dK�^H�������^E^_��jT22�!�'�����(��#!��o��?�T�`�����}F��E^]�g^U�$9C8_H��z����^P{��^]�^
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> htop looks badass
<cfhowlett> cyford, don't know what that is ...
<clypso> *Gives a big thanks to ACtionParsnip and Ben65*
<Ben64> cyford: hit CTRL+C a few times, then type "reset" and press enter
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> 144 Tasks
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> SPAM
<ActionParsnip> GuyThatNeedsHelp: as in processes on the CPU?
<ometzit> Hi everyone! I'm trying to remove my ubuntu installation to put it in virtualbox but I screwed the boot menu, can someone please take a look of http://paste.ubuntu.com/6914401/ boot repair output and point me what to do?
<lesshaste> how do you set a printer to staple?
<lesshaste> I can't see such an option
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: which printer?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, I mean in cups
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: yesm but which printer is it?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> It keeps changing
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Work/Products/Office_Print_Copy_Solutions/Office_Colour_Printers/iR_ADV_C5235i/
<usr13> ometzit: Which OS is booting, and which one isn't booting?
<ometzit> neither of them
<ometzit> the bios says operative system not found
<usr13> ometzit: Is it uefi system?
<ometzit> nope
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> http://postimg.org/image/izi38pebj/
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: they do have a Linux driver. I assume you installed it and it prints ok?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, yes and it works
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, well.. hmm.. let me check exactly which printer I am using
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: when you hit print, go to the print properties, is the option there at all?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, I am using Canon imageRunner C6800 Foomatic/Postscript (recommended)
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, there are options
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, I just don't see stapling
<usr13> ometzit: sdb is just a thumb drive.  Right?
<cfhowlett> lesshaste, could be that it's not supported
<usr13> ometzit: a 16G thumb drive?
<jargon> i keep having to run `exec bash` to get 12.04 to see my /root/.bashrc and .bash_aliases. why is that?
<usr13> ometzit: Look at lines 779 and 781   (Did you try it yet?)
<arjun_> hey, how good is the BTRFS Filesystem for storing data on an external backup drive?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, if I saw c5235i in the list of printers I suppose that would be good
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, did you say there is a specific driveR?
<lesshaste> cfhowlett, could be
<ActionParsnip> arjun_: should be fine
<arjun_> ok, awesome!
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: no idea then, you could contat Canon
<arjun_> and how good is it for using it as the main FS on the computer?
<ActionParsnip> arjun_: i'd research the features in the filesystem, see if they are beneficial to your situation
<arjun_> ok... i'll do that...
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, maybe it is listed in some later version of ubuntu?
<sandman13> nothing is displayed after ubuntu splash
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, hmm. you are right there is a specific driver on the Canon website
<sandman13> can someone help me?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|sandman13,
<ubottu> sandman13,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cyber37> Hi guy's i am programming a app who use a USB HID device, my question is how to set my user group ALLOWED to control USB devices ? Because actually i need to use SUDO for run my app and it's realy borring because i can't run it from the IDE. I'm sure it exist a solution by putting the USB acces for a user group but .. ?
<cyber37> Any one know how to do it ?
<ometzit> usr13 yes i restarted but after the bios screen it shows a message no operative system found
<sandman13> cfhowlett: but it was working fine earlier until i installed and uninstalled xubuntu-desktop
<cyford> what is the benifit of xubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> sandman13, so resetting it should be possible
<ActionParsnip> cyber37: you can use udev rules to set access on usb devices etc
<sandman13> resetting?
<cfhowlett> sandman13, as per the nomodeset thread I sent you
<usr13> ometzit: Which OS?  Win7?
<cyber37>  i'm watching for do the same as that tutorial http://mightyohm.com/blog/2010/03/run-avrdude-without-root-privs-in-ubuntu/ because i know the vendor/product ID of my device, so i will try with that
<sandman13> cfhowlett let's see
<ometzit> usr13 both I assume because there is no grub there is no choose os available menu as before
<ometzit> the os are there because i tried reinstalling ubuntu but it didnt restored the grub menu
<ometzit> although the installer did recognized both windows and ubuntu present
<usr13> ometzit: What version of Ubuntu was it?
<ometzit> 13.10
<usr13> ometzit: So, Ubuntu 13.10 is what you originally installed?
<ometzit> yes, ubuntu 13.10 alongside with windows 7
<cyber37> how to set up a udev rules file ? i need to allow my user to use a hid device
<usr13> ometzit: So what did you do to hose it in up?
<usr13> ometzit: Did you boot to Win7 and delete the partition /dev/sda5?
<ometzit> usr13 no, i have been unable to boot win7, i deleted the swap partition but i think that the error was in expanding the linux partition into the swap space without removing linux first
<hitsujiTMO> cyber37: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/udev is also a good resource for udev
<mammuth> #laquadrature
<usr13> ometzit: So you never were able to boot to Win7
<usr13> ?
<ometzit> well it was working until i do that, i was trying to remove the partitions from the live usb
<usr13> ometzit: Is this a Laptop or Desktop?
<ometzit> laptop
<usr13> ometzit: What is the make and model?
<ometzit> dell N4010
<mammuth> #ubuntu-fr
<hitsujiTMO> mammuth: /join #ubuntu-fr
<cfhowlett> !fr|mammuth,
<ubottu> mammuth,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cyber37> what is wrong with that ? : SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="16C0", ATTR{idProduct}=="05DC", MODE="0666"
<epax> Is it possible to simulate systema failure så that whole system goes into read only mode?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> yeah
<hitsujiTMO> cyber37: ATTRS not ATTR
<ometzit> usr13 wait i finally have the grub menu back i think its working
<usr13> ometzit: May be easier and/or better to just install ubuntu and run Win7 in VirtualBox
<shibly> Hi, is ubuntuforums.org login support available here? Is there any mail support contact for ubuntuforums.org ?
<usr13> ometzit: Yea, you probably just needed to pull the thumb drive out.  Right?
<usr13> ometzit: Which is what I would do, run Win7 in VirtualBox.
<OerHeks> cyber37, you might want to add "GROUP="adm"  >> https://code.google.com/p/eepe/
<ometzit> usr13 sorta, disable network booting even thought it doesnt find OS in the network, I don't know why it didn't continued to grub
<OerHeks> sudo echo 'SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="16c0", ATTR{idProduct}=="05dc", GROUP="adm", MODE="0666"' > /etc/udev/rules.d/10-usbasp.rules
<hitsujiTMO> shibly: may try #ubuntuforums
<cyber37> i go watch your link OerHeks
<ometzit> usr13 I would prefer it the other way, but what do you think is better, use it with the current linux installation or remove it and start all over again
<cyber37> MAMAMIA ! i find the problem ... when you put the vendor/product ID
<cyber37> You must put it in low char
<cyber37> 05dc for exemple and not 05DC
<cyber37> omg
<OerHeks> ah nice
<cyber37> thanks boy's
<ol_> is there any equivalent of this link "http://www.freeshells.info/"in windows/mac system?
<poee> hi.. my windows are grayed out like this : http://i.imgur.com/nULNuXM.jpg. it comes back to normal after a restart. can anyone help?
<hitsujiTMO> ol_: maybe ask in ##windows or ##mac?
<jokeart1> how to acoid laptop for overheating?
<jokeart1> *avoid
<alumno_> how can i use my usb as a vigina?
<hitsujiTMO> alumno_: please troll elsewhere
<elementary-site2> hi there
<elementary-site2> i have a problem with an "elementary os luna" fresh install. when i type sudo pppoeconf I get "sorry, no ethernet card could be found". wireless is not working either. could you please help me?
<hitsujiTMO> !elementart | elementary-site2
<hitsujiTMO> !elementary | elementary-site2
<ubottu> elementary-site2: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<cyber37> !cyber37 | test
<cyber37> !test | cyber37
<ubottu> cyber37, please see my private message
<elementary-site2> sure, but no one's answering there. I thought that someone here could help me, elementary being ubuntu-based...
<DJones> elementary-site2: I'm afraid you'll need to be patient there, this channel only supports the official Ubuntu releases
<hitsujiTMO> elementary-site2: its not supported here. we've no idea how its configured or what tools are available so we cannot help
<elementary-site2> thanks :(
<ometzit> if I want to remove the ubuntu partition what is safer, first fix the mbr using the windows recovery partition or removing linux and later fixing the mbr; i am worried because if I remove linux first, that would remove grub as well and leave my system unbootable, and I don't have a windows cd on  hand, only the recovery partition
<hitsujiTMO> ometzit: fix mbr first then
<ometzit> thnks!
<shafox> js
<ActionParsnip> ometzit: either way is fine
<JustMozzy> hey guys. I have mounted a cifs to a windows network share and I am trying to make a symbolic link to one of the mount's subfolders, however it fails telling me that it is a read-only file system but I can manually add/edit/delete files on the mount
<alumno_> hi
<ActionParsnip> ometzit: you will need a windows CD to reinstate the Windows bootloader
<alumno_> hetfield
<alumno_> gay
<ActionParsnip> JustMozzy: what command are you using to make the link?
<JustMozzy> ActionParsnip: ln -s
<Hetfield> Marica
<doomlord_> can anyone recomend an opensource application for editing graphs (just need text boxes linked with labelled arrows, placed in 2d..)
<alumno_> ñlkjpljsadg
<alumno_> ag
<alumno_> ghjs
<alumno_> hogs
<alumno_> augh
<alumno_> aik
<alumno_> askgdasjghòsjk
<alumno_> gsad
<ActionParsnip> JustMozzy: yes, and the rest....?
<Hetfield> puta
<alumno_> òjg
<she_dyed> alumno stop
<JustMozzy> ln -s /mnt/wwwroot_akm/portal/1310_inn/site/__rawmedia/ __rawmedia
<ometzit> ActionParsnip or the recovery partition right? I don't have the disk, this pc came with a recovery partition
<ActionParsnip> ometzit: no idea there dude, maybe the guys in ##windows can advise
<she_dyed> you need a certain disk to access recovery menu
<she_dyed> iirc
<JustMozzy> Here is also my fstab http://pastebin.ca/2638624 I tried later on to create two more mounts to the places I need them but it fails too
<ometzit> ActionParsnip well i managed the mbr and now there is no grub menu, to remove linux all I have to do is format its partition?
<ometzit> *i managed to restore the mbr
<JustMozzy> oh wait... ok, my case is a bit more complicated. so the folder I want to create the link in is a virtualbox sharing folder. that might be the problem I think
<she_dyed> can it "see " outside?
<JustMozzy> she_dyed: what do you mean?
<she_dyed> is it aware where other dirs are?
<ishwon> hi ... can someone tell what's the channel ubuntu-loco teams? i've tried searching on the ubuntu loco pages, didn't find. though i remember there was a mention of a channel once.
<ometzit> now to install ubuntu in virtual box
<DJones> ishwon: #ubuntu-locoteams I would assume
<she_dyed> ishwon: not on 'Contact us' or "support" page/links?
<ishwon> thanks DJones ... it's correct. i initially tried ubuntu-loco, which was wrong.
<JustMozzy> she_dyed: I am not sure how a shared folder can be aware of anything :s
<DJones> ishwon: Thats a general locoteams channel, although if you're looking for a specific country's loco, they'll have individual channels
<she_dyed> JustMozzy: say you're inside, can you cd  ../../ or something?
<she_dyed> does the command change your pwd
<JustMozzy> she_dyed: ah that's what you mean. yes I can. the shared folder is mounted to my linux box.
<ishwon> actually, i need information about loco teams in general. i started the Mauritius Ubuntu Team years ago. throughout time, it went dormant. i'm trying to revive it as we have several FOSS events planned ahead this year.
<she_dyed> nice linux i won't bother you anymore
<she_dyed> JustMozzy: ^
<she_dyed> :)
<ljunggren> hi, i got a little weird issue, you see my swedish keys wont work, i get english layot althou it worked fine until today. i even deleted the english layot but no
<ishwon> problem is i'm having some kind of "another account under same name" with launchpad, which isn't allowing me log on the loco page.
<DJones> ishwon: If you don't get an answer in that loco teams channel, it may be worth dropping in to #ubuntu-irc there may be somebody there who could help, although probably similar users in both channels
<ljunggren> I only have swedish left but my special characters is just gone
<ishwon> DJones: thank you. i'll try.
<Gnar> hey im trying to install ubuntu for the first time
<Gnar> did it freeze on me? all i see is a blank purplish screen with a blue circle in the top right
<she_dyed> but you got on irc,nice
<Gnar> nah im on my laptop
<she_dyed> and you're watching that circle...
<Gnar> hmm
<Gnar> if i alt tab i can see an install box
<Gnar> i just cant make it maximize
<ishwon> well ... both #ubuntu-locoteams & #ubuntu-irc seem dormant :(
<dave305> how to install g++ compiler for ubuntu..pls help
<aboudreault> ?
<aboudreault> dave305, there are many g++ packages
<ikonia> dave305: what is it you actually want to do
<dave305> i need a package including ncurses library
<ikonia> dave305: that has nothing to do with g++
<dave305> i need to compile normal c++ programs
<ikonia> normal c++ programs ??
<ice9> can bcache used with usb flash memory instead of the SSD?
<ikonia> there is no such things, they are specifc
<tyler_d> weeee
<Gnar> hmm installation seems to have frozen while trying to login to "ubuntu one"
<Gnar> is this going to time out or what?
<tyler_d> or what probably
<tyler_d> Gnar, can you drop to a shell
<she_dyed> time out but maybe 3 or more retries
<bahamas> hello. can anyone give me any tips on how to make my android phone be seen by ubuntu. I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and the android version is 4.2.2
<Nispr0> how can I test and see my nfs speed?
<ActionParsnip> bahamas: what is the reason for the connection?
<ActionParsnip> bahamas: did you set the device to camera mode
<bahamas> ActionParsnip: I want to do remote debugging in chrome inspector
<bahamas> ActionParsnip: the device is detected if I run lsusb
<guibou_> Hello there. I have an error during install, the error message is "??? ???" during the choice of timezone. My google fuu does not help me here, any suggestion ?
<she_dyed> isnt there a map showing you can click
<she_dyed> your timezone
<zecar> anybody know of a program to allow select-to-copy in terminal (WITHOUT MIDDLE MOUSE)? Parcellite no longer works in latest version 13.10
<guibou_> she_dyed: yes, but they I cannot "continue"
<she_dyed> and guibou_ there is no 'previous' or 'back' so it caqn ask once more?
<she_dyed> can*
<guibou_> she_dyed: and when I "accept" the error message, it automatically returns to the first dialog
<she_dyed> first, as in 'pick a timezone'
<guibou_> she_dyed: no, first as in "welcome in the installer, please choose if you want to wip your disk or do something else"
<xcRB> Hello there
<she_dyed> oh, the VERYfirst one
<guibou_> she_dyed: yes
<she_dyed> guibou_: there is a tool to let you set it afterwards so see if you csn skip
<she_dyed> called dpkg-reconfigure tz
<LetsTalkMetaPhys> How would I install a windows .iso on a partition?
<guibou_> she_dyed: ok, how am I supposed to skip this part of the installer (there is no obvious skip button)
<OerHeks> LetsTalkMetaPhys, ask in ##windows perhaps?
<woopstar> hi guyes... i have an application that i run on one server right now. I like to ensure this application always runs, so im about to buy another server. But thing is, it does not support to be running along side on each servers. So i need to make sure if it crashes somehow on one server, and it cannot start at that one. Then the other server starts the application. Could someone point me in a direction?
<DJones> LetsTalkMetaPhys: Probably best asking that in ##windows
<LetsTalkMetaPhys> okay, thanks
<she_dyed> and the error message offers no other button xcept 'ok'
<xcRB> LetsTalkMetaPhys, you can use a virtualization tool
<LetsTalkMetaPhys> To clarify, it's on an ubuntu system
<mouthy9> woopstar: CRON
<guibou_> she_dyed: yes
<xcRB> LetsTalkMetaPhys, Yes you can use a virtualization tool to achieve that
<LetsTalkMetaPhys> xcRB, what's that and how?
<woopstar> mouthy9: cron yes.. but was mere the thing getting the two servers to talk together about it
<xcRB> LetsTalkMetaPhys, Virtualbox
<xcRB> Or VMWare
<xcRB> LetsTalkMetaPhys, I think you better read this http://www.vmware.com/products/player/overview.html
<xcRB> LetsTalkMetaPhys, and this: http://lifehacker.com/5888051/the-best-virtualization-app-for-linux
<callmeDarwin> \
<bahamas> ubuntu is driving me crazy
<LetsTalkMetaPhys> okay, thanks
<xcRB> LetsTalkMetaPhys, BUT, that's only if you want to run it inside Ubuntu
<LetsTalkMetaPhys> I'd do thatif there were no other way
<xcRB> LetsTalkMetaPhys, if you want to install it on a partition aside, then you better install windows first, and then ubuntu, so you have a dual boot system
<LetsTalkMetaPhys> Alright
<xcRB> LetsTalkMetaPhys, ok good luck
<Guest13557> Samsung SCX-4521F scanes very slowly
<Guest13557> Samsung SCX-4521F
<LetsTalkMetaPhys> I'm installing a vm
<LetsTalkMetaPhys> and it says the public key is not available
<LetsTalkMetaPhys> I think I found it but what now?
<Guest13557> Samsung SCX-4521F scan slowly in ubuntu 12.04
<ljunggren> gwagknaelönaö
<Guest13557> anybody please help me Samsung SCX-4521F sanning very slowly even it is 75 dots per inch
<she_dyed> what application initiated the scan?
<bubbafat> On 12.04, I am trying to prevent my external USB drive from going to sleep (I don't care about the heads idling).  I have googled and read the various suggestions using hdparam - however 'sudo apt-get install hdparam' says "Unable to locate package" - suggestions on alternative tools or what I need to do to find the package?
<Slit> Hi! I am having problems installing lubuntu on my mac mini. When I am trying to install it at some point my screen stops to flashing and everything stops working. Of course, installation fails.
<she_dyed> its hdparm bubbafat
<bubbafat> she_dyed, DOH!
 * she_dyed puts the extra in a drawer
<she_dyed> extra 'a'
<bubbafat> Further proving my old manager's beliefe that all bugs are eventually off by one errors.
<mouthy9> bubbafat: tell your manager all software is beta.
<she_dyed> and make him apt get hd param
<coollink> 中文怎么切换？
<bubbafat> Thanks - I appreciate your attention to detail - not my best start to the day.
<somsip> !zh | coollink
<ubottu> coollink: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<she_dyed> no stress bubbafat, the rest of the day should go smoother now that your quota has been met=)
<xcRB> Does anybody now any good linux reader different than liferea or rssowl?
<xcRB> Something that can at least send me an immediate feed alert?
<Lihis> Suggestions about cloning hard drive with LiveCD? I thought "dd" would be good but the destination hdd is smaller than the source it isn't good..
<she_dyed> xcRB: conky has an rss feature
<xcRB> she_dyed, Interesting, but it wont show up a notification, or at least a sound I think?
<she_dyed> right,
<she_dyed> we used to have a bot that would provide a feed in a private chat buffer
<Kriss3d> Hi is there any known issues with huawei e173 not wanting to connect all the sudden ? after reinstall. its a 13.04 based
<she_dyed> Kriss3d: did you neeed to set up a fresh gnome keyring, just a guess...
<Kriss3d> she_dyed:  well its supposed to let anyone connect and its set to not ask for any pin (ive set that using a windows install of the modem.)
<daum_> hey guys - i am running kubuntu but it doesn't seem to find my bluetooth, any ideas on how to troubleshoot that?
<she_dyed> dmesg | grep blue or grep tooth
<daum_> she_dyed, http://pastie.org/8722567
<yusuf_> hi....
<she_dyed> daum seems to be recognized, time to get something like bluez(all aroun BT utils)
<daum_> she_dyed, looks like i have hat already installed
<she_dyed> good, usr/share/doc/bluez will tell you about the daemon, etc
<daum_> ok thanks
<she_dyed> yw daum, you'll be able to pair the BT device and so on
<she_dyed> man i expected the delicious aroma of arabica
<she_dyed> not overpowering bleach bleah
 * she_dyed makes a new pot
<FiremanEd> !ot | she_dyed
<ubottu> she_dyed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<she_dyed> wrong chan sorry folks
<fr1_d0wn> problems whit install the wicd in ubuntu
<fr1_d0wn> help me guys please
<fulanito> hi
<fr1_d0wn> hi fulanito
<OerHeks> fr1_d0wn, just ask your question
<AshvinSTi> hey friends
<fulanito> I am having problems to access my server remotely
<AshvinSTi> any good website for learning how to use linux?
<fr1_d0wn> when is the problem?
<fulanito> It already have an public ip and port 22 is open
<somsip> fulanito: who is the host?
<fr1_d0wn> ftp?
<fulanito> http://pastebin.com/WcV1G1hj
<fulanito> ftp ssh and httpd are running
<she_dyed> you have the ip
<fulanito> none of those answer
<fulanito> 187.177.161.115
<she_dyed> in your browser try ftp://187(complete ip here)
<Ntemis> need some help with raid 5
<Ntemis> hdd faulty
<Ntemis> replaced
<Ntemis> raid ok
<Ntemis> how i add the good one back to the raid?
<fulanito> no answe
<fulanito> r
<somsip> fulanito: what version of ubuntu is the server running?
<noobic1> anyone know what the light blue link is in ubuntu?
<noobic1> symlinks are red
<noobic1> what the light blue links?
<fulanito> ubuntu 12.04
<noobic1> Sorry forgot to mention I'm using putty
<she_dyed> red, maybe a problem with symlink? ltblue could be normal...
<ixio2> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> red = archive, blue is folder
<Gnar> is there a command to delete all ppas at the same time?
<fulanito> somsip: any idea?
<OerHeks> Gnar, maybe  " sudo ppa-purge * " deletes all, not sure, never done that
<noobic1> red is fine
<noobic1> blue seems to be a number
<noobic1> when you use number to create the link
<noobic1> thanks ya'll
<Xuisce1> hi noobic1
<ciprian> hy guys..need a little help
<Xuisce1> hallo
<ActionParsnip> ciprian: wassup?
<noobic1> hi
<ciprian> i havve an asus x54c computer and i;e install ubuntu studio 13.04
<ciprian> i have problems with sound..any help?
<fulanito> any idea we I cant access an ubuntu server 12.04 with a public ip
<nearst> fulanito, firewall ?
<ActionParsnip> cian1500ww: 13.04 is no longer supported in any way
<ActionParsnip> cian1500ww: I suggest you clean install with either Saucy (13.10) or Precise (12.04) both of which will alow you to upgrade to Trusty (14.04) in April 2014 and will give LTS til April 2019
<noobic1> anyone know how I can make a script to remove all contents in a subdirectory?
<lmat_> I have compiz installed, but it doesn't appear to be running. How do I ensure it starts at startup?
<somsip> fulanito: is this a hosted server
<lmat_> oh, and when I   compiz --replace &  , the window decorations go away :(
<noobic1> /directory/subdirectory/* all contents
<lmat_> Oh, one compizy thing seems to work...middle-click the window decoration up top and the window goes to back ^_^
<lmat_> when I run ccsm, I get lots of errors, but when I run  dbus-launch ccsm, the errors seem to go away. Also, ccsm shows all my settings! (negative, desktop cube, opengl, etc.)
<Xuisce1> hm
<Xuisce1> hallo
<lmat_> But they aren't "working". It appears that compiz isn't even running :(
<lmat_> Xuisce1: HI!
<hugh_jorgan> n
<Xuisce1> hi jaakkoh_
<Xuisce1> wrong perosn
<jdl6210> Im not able to install my graphics driver AMD Radeon HD 3200
<jdl6210> i need help
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<jdl6210> iǘe tried
<jdl6210> but doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<jdl6210> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<helmut_> hi
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: ok, what is the output of: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:makson96/fglrx
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: use http://pastie.org (or similar) to host the output
<noobic1> hey anyone know how to remove all files on rm -rf /directory/subdirectory/*contents
<noobic1> for multiple directorys?
<noobic1> in 1 command
<jdl6210> Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~makson96/+archive/fglrx.) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<jdl6210> jediael@jediael-Aspire-5532:~$  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:makson96/fglrx
<jdl6210> You are about to add the following PPA to your system:
<jdl6210>  If there will be no more driver updates made by AMD, than this repository will not support Ubuntu 13.10 and beyond. Use open source drivers instead (installed by default). If for some reason you still need Legacy Catalyst for Ubuntu 13.10, please consider this:
<jdl6210> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181190&p=12823425#post12823425
<jdl6210> This repository provides AMD Catalyst Lagacy 13.1 (fglrx 8.97.100.7) drivers for Radeon HD 2xxx - 4xxx for Ubuntu:
<jdl6210> 12.04 Precise Pangolin
<jdl6210> 12.10 Quantal Quetzal
<jdl6210> 13.04 Raring Ringtail
<jdl6210> If you are using Ubuntu 12.04.2 make sure you got linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal package installed.
<jdl6210> Ubuntu 12.04.3 is not supported.
<jdl6210> If you are using Ubuntu 13.04 the driver might not work very well with Unity. If that the case please consider resetting Unity configuration to default or use other DE.
<jdl6210> The driver might not work very well with KDE. Adding lines:
<jdl6210> "export KWIN_DIRECT_GL=1"
<jdl6210> "export KWIN_COMPOSE=O2"
<jdl6210> in /etc/profile file might help.
<jdl6210> To use Catalyst Legacy 13.1 you need to do following commands:
<jdl6210> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:makson96/fglrx
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: again, use a pastebin as I CLEARLY said..didn't I?
<jdl6210> sudo apt-get update
<jdl6210> sudo apt-get upgrade
<jdl6210> sudo apt-get install fglrx-legacy
<jdl6210> And restart your computer.
<jdl6210> This repository is downgradeing X-Server to 1.12.4 (which is maximum version supported by the drivers).
<jdl6210> Quantal:
 * ActionParsnip sighs
<jdl6210> Driver is patched:
<jdl6210> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/993427
<lmat> Okay, I reinstalled compiz and reboot. No joy :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993427 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu Quantal) "fglrx 2:8.960-0ubuntu1: fglrx kernel module failed to build [error: ‘cpu_possible_map’ undeclared (first use in this function)]" [High,Fix released]
<jdl6210> (comment 14), so it could work on Linux kernel 3.5.
<hitsujiTMO> can anyone +q him>
<jdl6210> Raring:
<hitsujiTMO> ?
<jdl6210> Driver is patched:
<jdl6210> http://ubuntuone.com/7IYHGmdpcH6SbX3l0GaXwa
<jdl6210> , so it could work on Linux kernel 3.8. Patch is taken from Arch:
<jdl6210> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/catalyst-total-hd234k/
<jdl6210> but I needed to add some Ubuntu specyfic changes.
<jdl6210> To remove the repository and its packages from the system do following command:
<jdl6210> sudo ppa-purg
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: again, use a pastebin as I CLEARLY said..didn't I?
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: I said use http://pastie.org   didnt I?
<jdl6210> http://pastebin.com/b5mbT6Vt
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: why did you not do that first time when I TOLD You to use a pastebin?
<fulanito> nearst: posts 22 80 and 443 are open
<jdl6210> sorry didnt read everything
<fulanito> somsip: is a physical server I have at my site
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: always always read everything, then jump
<jdl6210> ok
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get --reinstall install fglrx-legacy
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: USE A PASTEBIN
<DJones> fulanito: Assuming there's a router inbetween the internal & external networks, have you forwarded the port (22) on the router to the internal network ip address of the server
<nearst> yep
<lmat> bekks: yo :)
<lmat> bekks: You don't happen to use compiz, eh ?
<jiffe98> in ubuntu server what would be running apt-check?
<jiffe98> running 12.04 and it seems to kill my webserver from time to time
<tis> quit
<tis> quit
<jdl6210> http://pastebin.com/KEQvYW5Q
<jiffe98> don't seem to have update-notifier on this machine
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: ok, now reboot
<jdl6210> ok
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe98: seems its called by /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available via run-parts --lsbsysinit /etc/update-motd.d
<glenn_> hy
<jdl6210> My computer system crashed!
<Nispr0> how do I see or test my nfs transfer rate in linux terminal?
<mincos> hello everyone, in my previous distro I had a tool to extract audio from downloaded videos. but I forgot its name. it was a very easy tool to use. could you maybe help me?
<lmat> What is the Ubuntu driver manager called ?
<lmat> something like firefly...or bumblebee ?
<jdl6210> Help
<she_dyed> jocky?
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: does the 2D session work ok?
<lmat> she_dyed: yeah, that sounds right ^_^
<jdl6210> No
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: did you try it or did you just log in to the Ubuntu session?
<hitsujiTMO> Nispr0: you could maybe time a dd transfer to the nfs?
<jdl6210>  Its looping through log in and verbose
<jdl6210> But it doenst let me do either
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: then install ppa-purge and remove the PPA, looks like you will be on the open source driver
<lmat> she_dyed: Oh, that just manages proprietary drivers ?
<tyler_d> use the "time" command Nispr0
<jdl6210> How
<jdl6210> ?
<jdl6210> I cant even log in!
<she_dyed> no, lmat, w/e it finds in your system, afaik
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: press CTRL+ALT+F1 on the login screen, you CAN log in there
<jdl6210> Is not allowing me
<jdl6210> Its looping and doesn't stop
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: then boot to root recovery mode and do it there
<jdl6210> Ok idid it !
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: did what?
<jdl6210> Log in
<jdl6210> Whuch ppa do i purge ?
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: graphically, or in CLI only?
<jdl6210> Cli
<she_dyed> boy, that IS an accomplishment
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge; sudo ppa-purge ppa:makson96/fglrx
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: was it CTRL+ALT+F1 on the login scren that got you there by any chance?
<she_dyed> jdl6210: ^
<jdl6210> No
<jdl6210> What do i do after i purge?
<she_dyed> it was flipping back n forth bet. GUIlogon & tty console login
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: reboot
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: if you run:   sudo reboot    it will hapen
<jdl6210> I dont understand i had this installed well in Ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: if you'd READ (again) the PPA page I gave you would see why it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: but you seem to have a severe issue with nopt reading....anything at all
<jdl6210> Ok my computer is not back to normal yet
<jdl6210> True
<jdl6210> It is still not back to normal
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: that command removed the ppa and its changes
<Nispr0> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<JustMozzy> Quick question. is there a log directory where anyone can write to?
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, when removal ppa driver does not reset, should he perform " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " ?
<Touhou11> JustMozzy: /tmp
<lmat> JustMozzy: /tmp ?
<jdl6210> But it didnt work
<lmat> jdl6210: Where are you ?
<JustMozzy> hmm... tmp is not really a good place to put logs
<lmat> JustMozzy: right!
<lmat> JustMozzy: just run your app as root :P
<Touhou11> JustMozzy: It's the only directory guaranteed to be able to write to. If you're in complete control of the system, just make your own directory and set permissions then
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: why not :)
<JustMozzy> Imat: sounds legit
<ActionParsnip> jdl6210: 16:02 < OerHeks> ActionParsnip, when removal ppa driver does not reset, should he perform " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " ?
<she_dyed> gets cleaned every reboot
<TJ-> JustMozzy: For local built packages, the recommended location would be /usr/local/var/log/
<JustMozzy> TJ-: now that is exactly what I was looking for. was hoping that someone already thought of implementing a standard there
<JustMozzy> Just out of curiousity. how come I have to elevate my permissions to write to /usr/local?
<wonderworld> is there any way to make ubuntu redo the detection and configuration of gfx-hardware it does when doing a fresh install?
<TJ-> JustMozzy: If you build a local package, with for example "./configure --prefix=/usr/local" then that package's conventional log-location will var /usr/local/var/log/ as opposed to /var/log/ ... but if it uses the syslog daemon, its up to the syslog configuration
<JustMozzy> I mean, I know technically why. but what is the sense of having the whole /usr/local if I have to sudo everytime I need to do something there
<Pinkamena_D> strange question: a few months ago I used to get a nice sd card icon when I used the sd card slot on my laptop, recently its shown up as a flash drive icon instead, any way to get the sd card icon back?
<fulanito> DJones: nope the Server is connected directly to the ISP gateway
<TJ-> JustMozzy: Because it can contain libraries and exectuables; don't want $RANDOM_USER being able to write those
<hitsujiTMO> JustMozzy: you shouldn't be needing to do anything in that path
<TJ-> JustMozzy: Remember, Linux is a multi-user system, it doesn't assume there's only one operator
<JustMozzy> TJ-: hmm... good reason. so /usr/local is shared among all users on the system?
<TJ-> JustMozzy: I have the /usr/local/ hierachy set to "root:adm" and "g+w" and my user is a member of "adm"
<TJ-> JustMozzy: Yes, you'll find /usr/local/bin in the $PATH before the system locations, too
<TJ-> JustMozzy: The reason is, to allow local-built packages to take preference over distro ones - which might be built/installed to fix bugs
<JustMozzy> TJ-: ahaaaa. makes a lot more sense now to me
<JustMozzy> So where would you recommend to save log fiels from a website to? making /var/log/anywhere writeable seems to me a bad option
<TJ-> JustMozzy: I also keep my vast array of shell scripts and small C programs in /usr/local/bin/ and I have a separate (LVM) file-system mounted at /usr/local/ ... which is reflected over the LAN via NFS, ensuring I have access to all my tools on all machines
<Guest23375> helo people
<hitsujiTMO> JustMozzy: and ~/bin is added to the $PATH if it exists, for an individual users personal scripts and binaries
<TJ-> JustMozzy: If you're using virtual hosts, then the process would be apache, and I'd suggest "/var/log/apache2/<domain>/"
<JustMozzy> TJ-: that's a very interesting setup. do you have that documented somewhere?
<wonderworld> i have my scripts in $HOME/scripts which is an encfs dir in my dropbox
<TJ-> JustMozzy: In my head and in my scripts... don't think I explained the layout on my wiki
<JustMozzy> TJ-: too bad. am still looking for the perfect setup
<instigator> Greetings. I have created a script and want to run it in terminal without typing out whole path i.e. just typing script.sh to run it instead of /home/username/script.sh
<instigator> is it possible, by changing some settings?
<TJ-> JustMozzy: You'll never find it :)
<gordonjcp> instigator: ./script.sh
<Guest23375> how do i install nvidia drivers on a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04?
<wonderworld> instigator: add /home/username to $PATH
<TJ-> instigator: use a first line with a "shebang" as in "#!/bin/bash" ... then the system knows which executable is responsible to launch it
<TJ-> instigator: ahhh, your question was slightly different. I'd suggest putting it in "$HOME/bin" ... that path gets auto-added to the environment if it exists at login
<ActionParsnip> instigator: why do you have the .sh extension?
<instigator> just matter of identifying it
<ActionParsnip> Guest23375: #ubuntu+1 for Trusty support til release day
<ActionParsnip> Guest23375: if you are asking questions like that you probably shouldnt use prerelease
<ActionParsnip> instigator: do you script in other languages?
<instigator> ActionParsnip. just recently started bash
<she_dyed> instigator: export PATH=$PATH:(add your /home/username)
<Xuisce1> bash is fun
<Xuisce1> :P
<she_dyed> instigator: ^ will work on the terminal you run it on
<ActionParsnip> instigator: so why do you need the identifyer? You dont need the extension, this isn't windows
<pp_> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s289/sh/638398e3-836f-42ee-89c2-49c63a7a4344/baff46d1c7ab055c9f21f5674e44c45c/res/6a6a38d8-f252-43d1-92a9-60d88908498a/skitch.png
<pp_> i see this channel in the film
<JustMozzy> TJ-: haha true. optimization processes tend to go forever
<eridu> is there any way to make a unity launcher for a firefox profile such that the launcher can be used to raise the alternate profile window?
<instigator> ActionParnsip: was using cygwin while back, so got use to writing that
<ActionParsnip> eridu: sure, make a copy of the firefox.desktop in /usr/share/applications and change the display name and exec lins
<TJ-> eridu: Here's one I use since I have multiple X screens:  "/bin/sh -c 'firefox -P Research -remote "ping()" || firefox --new-instance -P Research %u && firefox -P Research -remote "openurl(%u,new-window)"'   "
<eridu> ActionParsnip: I've done that, but when I launch the alternate profile, it lights up the normal Firefox launcher, not the alternate profile launcher, so I can't launch the main profile, and when they're both open I can't switch between the windows using the launchers
<Xuisce1> eridu:  hello
<JustMozzy> what would be the chmod for apache-php to get write permissions?
<eridu> TJ-: does that allow you to use the unity bar to switch between two different running firefox instances?
<ActionParsnip> eridu: did you drag the new launcher to the bar?
<TJ-> eridu: Yes, I have that saved as te 'exec' action in the "$HOME/.local/share/applications/firefox-research.desktop" file
<TJ-> eridu: here it is:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6915849/
<Touhou11> JustMozzy: You need to set the owner, then the permissions
<luilakde1e> Anyone happen to have any experience with xboxdrv?
<eridu> ActionParsnip: ...yes, I did. The issue is that after the new launcher can only be used to launch the program, not switch to it at runtime.
<JustMozzy> Touhou11: currently the owner is root:adm on all log files in /var/log/apache2
<eridu> TJ-: so when both of those are running, can you use that launcher to raise just the research profile?
<TJ-> eridu: Yes
<TJ-> JustMozzy: There is an alternative you know. If you're using apache2, you can have a VirtualHost log to syslog... that avoids all the permissions problems
<JustMozzy> TJ-: not if it is a php script doing the logging :/
<eridu> TJ-: even if the default firefox instance is running already? not just LAUNCH the research profile, but SWITCH TO that window after both are launched?
<Hix> quick crontab question - I've added MAILTO=me@mydomain.com but don't get emails when crontab runs. Do i need to set up email somewhere?
<TJ-> JustMozzy: you need something like this in the virtual host definition then "php_value error_log /var/www/domains/example.com/php.error.log"
<TJ-> JustMozzy: this SO question might help you: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/176/error-log-per-virtual-host
<JustMozzy> TJ-: no, what I mean is that it is not an error logging. it is some log for a component written in php. hence the trouble
<eridu> TJ-: the problem I have is that after both are running, the existing firefox unity button will go to the alternate profile, and vice versa, depending on which window last had focus
<hitsujiTMO> Hix cron has no environment so you'd have to setup the MAILTO envvar within the sript
<hitsujiTMO> s/sript/script
<JustMozzy> strangely enough, I have set chmod 77 and chown www-data:www-data on the folder but php still has no permissions to write to that folder :/
<Hix> ok thanks for the pointers hitsujiTMO
<TJ-> JustMozzy: Can't you use/redirect to PHP's syslog() function?
<whoever> hi all I am on 13.04  and i am running dist-upgrade, and have also tried with clean  and i keep getting this error, http://pastebin.com/FPj8nqjD
<JustMozzy> TJ-: I could... but do I want to go through all that code and change it? especially that it is not my code hehe
<whoever> I have also tried to delete the archive it complains about and still get the same error
<TJ-> JustMozzy: Does the vhost run as the www-data user, or as a suexec user?
<ramsub07> Hi guys how do i find the host-name from IP address in a LAN ?
<whoever> can somesone assist
<JustMozzy> TJ-: I think the default is www-data. how can I check for sure?
<whoever> ramsub07: in a gui?
<hitsujiTMO> whoever: you're using a broken ppa, and 13.04 is EOL
<up201307684> lala
<sibok> Hi, does anyone knows how should i proceed in order to solve that upgrade issue? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ac8aaa4f7a3cf27d69d1 thx!
<Ubuntu1> I did not encrypt my home folder upon install, is their a way to encrypt the whole drive with out re installing?  I dont have enough storage space for a full backup.
<ramsub07> No i am in a terminal
<ramsub07> *from a terminal
<whoever> hitsujiTMO: i assume it is a rhythmbox ppa and i have commended them from the list and still get the error
<TJ-> JustMozzy: If you haven't specified an suexec then it will be the default
<OerHeks> whoever, remove that ppa, or do not use dist-upgrade but just sudo apt-get upgrade
<whoever> hitsujiTMO: i have my ver wrong it is 13.10
<eridu> TJ-: I've tried your launcher and I still see the same behavior. launch the default profile; launch the alternate profile; move both to different workspaces; switch to the default profile; switch to the empty workspace, then hit the alternate launcher unity button
<TJ-> JustMozzy: php will be restricted by to directories at or below its base_dir ... so it probably doesn't have permissions to write in /var/log/
<eridu> TJ-: on my system, that switches you back to the default profile window
<hitsujiTMO> whoever: did you sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get clean ... seems the ppa is jacob/media
<TJ-> eridu: Sounds like a unity bug
<JustMozzy> TJ-: oh so the whole chain of folders would have to be set? eek
<hitsujiTMO> whoever: since its in the middle of installing it will still continue to try installing
<eridu> Ubuntu1: I don't think there's a way to do full-disk encryption incrementally, but you should be able to do use ecryptfs to encrypt your home directory
<TJ-> JustMozzy: remember, PHP constrains where scripts can read/write for obvious reasons
<hitsujiTMO> whoever: you would have to contact the ppa maintainer for help
<eridu> TJ-: are you saying the behavior is different on your system? you implied so earlier but I'm not sure you understood me
<Ubuntu1> eridu:  thanks
<TJ-> Ubuntu1: Do you want to encrypt your $HOME now, or really want to encrypt the entire disk?
<ramsub07> whoever: ?
<TJ-> eridu: Yes, behaviour is different, but I operate with multiple X screens over 6 displays and 2 GPUs, so my setup might behave differently
<JustMozzy> TJ-: yupp. I think I'll just simply let it write in the webroot and secure that folder with .htaccess
<eridu> TJ-: even if you launch them both in the same X screen?
<TJ-> eridu: Yes
<Gnar> GOOD MRONING VIETNAM
<ramsub07> Hi guys how do i find the host-name from IP address in a LAN ?
<eridu> TJ-: when did you install your system? I might have old configuration because this one's been upgraded a lot
<whoever> hitsujiTMO: so ater apt-get clean and apt-get upgrade, then do or don't do apt-get dist-upgrade with the ppa's commented
<TJ-> Ubuntu1: To encrypt your home see "man ecryptfs-setup-private"
<TJ-> eridu: years ago :)
<Gnar> what do you guys make of the following error? xbmc : Depends: xbmc-bin (< 2:13.0~git20140210.0206-699163e-0saucy.1~) but 2:13.0~git20140211.0204-82b8c3bc-0saucy is to be installed
<TJ-> Gnar: dependency problem :)  the package to be installed is too new
<hitsujiTMO> whoever: its not going to do anything as its partially installed, so apt/dpkg will want to complete the installation before doing anything else, you you need to fix the broken package as is.
<hitsujiTMO> whoever: fot that you should contact the ppa maintainer for help
<te> How to speed up grub?  (Change timeout.)
<Ubuntu1> TJ: I dont have enough storage for backup of home folder, will this overwrite everything, or will it encrypt while keeping the folders integrity?
<Gnar> TJ: is it because im trying to install on my new intel NUC? or did the people who put the nightly build up screw it up?
<whoever> hitsujiTMO: crap, i has hoping to not have to contack the maintainer
<hitsujiTMO> whoever: this is one reason why using PPAs can be bad
<TJ-> Ubuntu1: The way encrypted homes work is the directory /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/ is created and (if you use the --bootstrap option) everything currently in home is encrypted and written to "/home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.Private/"
<eridu> TJ-: actually, on my system, unity doesn't even show the alternate profile as running after I start it
<Ubuntu1> TJ;  ok
<hitsujiTMO> Gnar: are you using 2 different ppas for that?
<Gnar> hitsuji: no
<TJ-> Gnar:  you could try pinning the versions with something like "apt-get install xmbc-bin=2:13.0~git20140210.0206-699163e-0saucy.1~ xbmc"
<glitsj16> te: you need to edit /etc/default/grub to change timeouts, either from terminal with "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" or using GUI with "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" .. changing GRUB_TIMEOUT=.. to a lower value should do it
<glitsj16> te: also after editing, do a "sudo update-grub" to create fresh grub.cfg
<te> glitsj16: I've just upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 and it seems that the timeout is forever...
<hitsujiTMO> te: can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub
<TJ-> te: Does it eventually boot? It may be waiting for/stuck by some device driver or configuration, or doing that whole "Waiting another 60 seconds for the network" thing
<TJ-> te: in other words, are you 100% sure the delay is in waiting for the grub menu, or is it after grub has loaded and executed the linux kernel?
<te> hitsujiTMO: Ok,
<te> TJ-: It's the grub menu, just sits there forever
<te> I'm booting it now,  will be back as tgm
<TJ-> te: that is expected behaviour if the simple boot flag hasn't been set
<TJ-> te: caused because grub believes the last time the machine started, it didn't successfully start the OS
<Ubuntu1> TJ: INFO:  Once the migration succeeds, you may recover most of this space by deleting the cleartext directory.
<Ubuntu1> ERROR:  Not enough free disk space.
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu1: sudo apt-get clean    may help
<te> Well, it's just booting to black screen.
<ramsub07> Guys how do i resolve host name from IP address in a LAN?
<SpudDogg> ramsub07: reverse dns entries
<ActionParsnip> ramsub07: nslookup ipaddress
<te> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ramsub07> nslookup not working
<SpudDogg> ramsub07: you get an error that it's not found?
<ActionParsnip> ramsub07: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/basic-command-to-resolve-ip-to-hostname-582026/
<Ubuntu1> TJ: du: cannot access `/home/usrname/.gvfs': Permission denied
<ActionParsnip> ramsub07: dig -x ip
<ActionParsnip> ramsub07: went to google, typed 'ip to name linux'  hit ENTER.....
<ActionParsnip> ramsub07: easy peasy, yeah?
<ramsub07> Nope
<ramsub07> the answers for MAC are working but not for host-name
<ActionParsnip> ramsub07: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6916010/
<ActionParsnip> ramsub07: shows 8.8.8.8 = google-public-dns-a.google.com
<SpudDogg> ramsub07: you'll need reverse DNS entries (search around for rDNS) to resolve an IP to a name.
<tgm_> Here is my /etc/default/grub file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6916014/
<tgm_> I don't quite understand how to set nomodeset permanetly
<tgm_> Any help will be most appreciated
<TJ-> tgm  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"  which will apply to multiser and single-user recovery entries in the grub menu
<hitsujiTMO> tgm_: in /etc/default/grub set: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<she_dyed> tgm_: maybe you *know* what resolution works for that screen,
<tgm_> she_dyed: No, I don't know.  But xrandr reports 1600x900       50.0*
<hitsujiTMO> tgm_: do you have anything set in /boot/grub/grubenv ?
<tgm_> hitsujiTMO: I don't know, let me see...
<she_dyed> wheres the rest of grb, tgm_
<tgm_> # GRUB Environment Block and a bunch of #######s
<tgm_> she_dyed: I dono, rest of what?  grb?
<she_dyed> see that GRUB_gfxMODE line tgm_?
<she_dyed> #25
<hitsujiTMO> tgm_: nothing set below that?
<tgm_> hitsujiTMO: My /boot/grub/grubenv file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6916074/
<hitsujiTMO> tgm_: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.conf
<she_dyed> he did
<she_dyed> #11
<she_dyed>  add nomodeset inside the pair of quotes, line 11
<she_dyed> tgm_: ^
<she_dyed> see what TJ recommended too^
<tgm_> # GRUB Environment Block and a bunch of #######s /boot/grub/grub.conf: No such file or directory
<tgm_> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tgm_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6916093/
<tgm_> Here is my /etc/default/grub (so far):  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6916102
<tgm_> hitsujiTMO: I do not have grub.conf
<hitsujiTMO> tgm_: sorry, meant .cfg
<TJ-> tgm_: The grub.cfg looks correct to me, if you're wanting "nomodeset"
<tgm_> So, how about the timeout?  Can we get it to go on with it, (instead of just sitting there)?
<tgm_> ... hate to be such a pest but ...
<she_dyed> it should proceed
<koell> MARK SHUTTLEWORT SHAVE UR BEARD PLS!
<TJ-> tgm_: As I said earlier, that is a protection mechanism. If the OS doesn't set the simple boot flag, then grub assumes the last boot failed, and so waits at the menu for operator assistance
<she_dyed> ah
<tgm_> TJ-: Ok, (sorry I missed that).
<mincos> or could you suggest me a tool for that?
<mincos> hello everyone, in my previous distro I had a tool to extract audio from downloaded videos. but I forgot its name. it was a very easy tool to use. could you maybe help me?
<TJ-> tgm4883_: As Linux boots, one of the entries in dmesg should show that being set
<tgm_> Generating grub.cfg
<TJ-> oops...grrrr tab-completion
<tgm_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6916134/
<TJ-> tgm_: I'll look locally; see if I can find an example from the logs
<tgm_> Does it look ok?  ^^^^  (update-grub)
<BrixSat> hello
<BrixSat> im making a ssh server1 "tail -f /var/log/apache/error.log" >> /tmp/error.log
<BrixSat> but this keeps hanging when network flaps, is there a way to make it die when network flaps, so i can make a watchdog in cron
<tgm_> You guys think it's ok to reboot?
<tgm_> (I'm anxious to tie a ribbon on this thing.)
<tgm_> Well, I guess I'll give it a shot.  ...(reboot)... brb...
<TJ-> BrixSat: You could switch apache to syslog logging, and redirect the apache output over a VPN link to a local syslog daemon
<BrixSat> TJ-:  to much complicated why would i create a vpn just for that? the machines are already in the same intranet :)
<elementz> I am using openVPN and would like to route only certain traffic belonging to some protocol over my vpn connection, while using my normal internet-connection for everything else. Would that be possible somehow?
<te> From tgm_  It's fixed.  Thanks all....
<Xuisce1_> hi
<hony> i got #aircrack-ng Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services    HOW to identify  ????
<Xuisce1_> oh hony  identify with NickServ
<BrixSat> elementz:  yes, you want route to be changed
<Humbedooh> hony: register your nickname first
<Xuisce1_>   /msg NicKServ identify username password
<hony> where ??
<elementz> BrixSat: Ah found it. thx
<Humbedooh> hony:  /msg nickserv help register
<Xuisce1_> hony:  just type it in
<Xuisce1_> :)
<karstenk1977_> hello, it seems that my standard ubuntu 12 lts installation cannot ping with ip4. can only ping with ip6. how to change to only ip4????
<Xuisce1_> in the input box
<elementz> hony: Go read the FAQ https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify Also there is a support channel for network-related questions: #freenode
<xerror> hi all. i can easily have nautilus set a networkfolder SFTP on xx.local which leads  to the /home dir of the server. How could i change the desttination to another folder ?
<xerror> or alternativ said: how could i edit the link adress of that SFTP on xx.local Folder ?
<ocx> hello i have a major problem with my usb sticks, anyone can bring his stick and plug it into my pc, i would like to map the partitions on each usb the same everytime the stick is re-inserted, what is happening now is that sometimes fpartition1 goes into usb1 mountpoint and sometimes into usb2 mountpoint
<xerror> btw, isnt that a disadvantage that the IRC info is showing everyones local username besides his IP ??
<glitsj16> mincos: there's soundconverter or transmageddon that do audio extraction, to name a few
<TJ-> ocx: 'bls' in ##linux has just explained how to do it
<ocx> TJ-: i need a second opinion to understand how it works
<ocx> why is the system mapping to usb1 and sometimes to usb2
<bobptz> system reboots instead of shutdown
<bobptz> clean install of ubuntu 12.04
<mincos> glitsj16, I'd used sound converter earlier, it had a problem, didnt convert. the one I last used was a quite simple one. it might even have been a command line tool. but I cant remember, it's been a while
<bobptz> I tried boot-repair
<TJ-> ocx: where are these mountpoints? what ubuntu release is it?
<bobptz> disconnected netword, nothing helps
<ocx>  3.8.13.4 ubuntut 12.04
<ocx> TJ-: i am using usbmount
<bobptz> I tried with LIVE CD and noticed it would NOT shut down
<bobptz> from boot-repair:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6916026/
<TJ-> bobptz: the shutdown relies upon ACPI services from the motherboard BIOS/firmware... some are known buggy and don't correctly handle the instructions.
<bobptz> TJ, you say I have a buggy bios?
<ocx> TJ-: so my question is why ubuntu is deciding 1 time that partition1 is usb2 and another time that is is mountpoint usb1?
<ocx> i need it to statically map partition1 of any device inserted into usb1
<she_dyed> you could view dmesg | tail
<bobptz> TJ-, you say I have a buggy bios?
<glitsj16> mincos: for cli it could have been mplayer, mencoder, sox .. try searching through the software center to see if you recognise anything familiar .. lots of tools for that
<she_dyed> ocx, you can make entries in /etc/fstab
<ocx> she_dyed: like what
<hitsujiTMO> ocx: what you're describing isn't exactly trivial. how exactly are you mounting the usb devices? are there multipme devices? are they mounted at run time or at boot time?
<whoever> hitsujiTMO: I think i got it figured out , I had to completly remove, not just uncheck the ppa, and  pkg, then clean, then upgrade, and am using a differnt ppa from rhythmbox then the jacob/media one http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-rhythmbox-3-0-on-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-salamander-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-linux-mint-15-olivia-and-pear-os-8/
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | whoever
<ubottu> whoever: Glad you made it! :-)
<whoever> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ocx> hitsujiTMO: they are mounted at runtime
<ocx> using usbmount, everytime a usb is inserted
<hitsujiTMO> ocx: give the file systems a label. then it will be mounted to /media/$USER/<label>
<bobptz> TJ-, I have an ASUS motherboard.  Could you tell me what tests to do?
<whoever> ubottu: i figured as much, that why I will take you out behind the AS-4700 later :-)
<ubottu> whoever: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gotolei> having some problems with keyboard shortcuts
<Gotolei> it's using the terminal shortcuts system-wide
<TJ-> bobptz: It may be, it is one option. It's up to the hardware to do the shutdown/restart so it is not doing as asked
<ocx> hitsujiTMO: i will have random usb inserted
<Gotolei> just reinstalled this morning too
<ocx> different filesystems, different partitions that i cannot predict
<TJ-> ocx: If you want to know how usbmount works, read its script-file, and its config file. That has for instance MOUNTPOINTS="..." with the list of eligible mountpoints
<ocx> i need them to be fixed everytime they are reinserted...
<TJ-> ocx: also read the package's README.gz file that explains how it works
<hitsujiTMO> ocx: have a script watch /media/$USER for changes. then get the mount point from that
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: usbmount is special, it has a preconfigured set of mountpoints /media/usb{0..7} and uses them in order as new devices are hotplugged
<ArthurB> quick poll, as of today, which works best / gives the least headache: nvidia or at ATI? assume no objection to using binary drivers
<TJ-> ocx: 2nd paragraph of the usbmount README.gz starts "If the device plugged provides a model name, a symbolic link at /var/run/usbmount/MODELNAME pointing to the mountpoint is automatically created..."
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: ahh ok... I'm just used to seeing partitions pop up in /media/$USER
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Yeah, that's gvfs
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: noted for future
<Zooklubba> yo, Janhouse are you around?
<TJ-> ocx: hitsujiTMO As usbmount docs say, you can install scripts in "/etc/usbmount/{u,}mount.d/" to do custom jobs such as creating file-system LABEL or UUID based device symlinks, to get constant naming for devices
<Janhouse> ?
<Zooklubba> https://github.com/Janhouse/4g-connect-linux that one. AT^DHCP? Error
<Zooklubba> trying to get a silly huawei modem to work on a computer :(
<Janhouse> oh, ok.
<Janhouse> well.
<Zooklubba> called my carrier and asked for setup guidance. They replied with a question "why dont you install something else, like osx or windows"
<TJ-> Zooklubba: what's the model? what's the USB ID(s) of it? Does it present just pseduo serial ports, or does it present a proper ethernet interface?
<Zooklubba> TJ: Huawei E5776s-32. Using lsusb it says it\s a E398 in the correct mode.
<Zooklubba> But I dont get the alternative when setting up a new connection in nm
<TeraJL> from where does google chrome get my location? and is there any way to access it?
<Maddeth> Hey all, I am having nfs issues when trying to mount a drive, I have tried restarting nfs, but I am not sure what's up
<Zooklubba> TJ-: so in lsusb it says E398 LTE/UMTS/GSM Modem/NetworkCard
<Zooklubba> it's in 12d1:1506
<Zooklubba> but after that. Im just stuck
<Maddeth> mount.nfs: mount to NFS server '' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered. this is on 10.04
<TJ-> Zooklubba: are you using usb_modeswitch with it via a udev rule?
<P0rsche> hi guys, i'm new to ubuntu and linux and I have a noob question regarding file/folder permissions
<Maddeth> P0rsche: go ahead
<P0rsche> I am trying to learn Joomla and have successfully installed LAMP on my VirtualBox under Win7
<P0rsche> so far so god
<P0rsche> now I followed a tutorial how to do that
<Gnar> why is ubuntu such a turd?
<P0rsche> and my Joomla is installed to var/www/
<Zooklubba> TJ-: At the moment no. I tried to mess (make it go to 1506) a bunch but nothing helped. Im not really sure what to do with usb_modeswitch either. But I've set one command and sent a message
<P0rsche> now I want to work on a tutorial on how to make a joomla template from scratch
<P0rsche> and it starts out: "make a new folder in your joomla template directory"
<P0rsche> but I cannot do that
<Maddeth> P0rsche: how are you trying to do it?
<TJ-> Zooklubba: OK, I have a similar device 12d1:14dc. When it mode-switches it presents a cdc_ether device
<SonikkuAmerica> !language | Gnar
<ubottu> Gnar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<P0rsche> I go to the folder var/www/joomla/templates and right click, like i would do it in windows
<P0rsche> should I use the terminal and sudo mkdir?
<Maddeth> P0rsche: that would be the way I would do it :)
<Zooklubba> TJ-: when restarting it it shows itself as 12d1:14fe iirc. When I checked the usb setting when I had it running on my mac it showed 12d1:1506 so I guess that's how it should show itself. I dont know about the cdc stuff :/
<P0rsche> ok cool thanks :)
<P0rsche> so one more question about this..
<Maddeth> P0rsche: yea
<P0rsche> linux as a standard has disabled file permissions on any other than the usr folder
<P0rsche> which is good and I understand that
<P0rsche> to keep the sys clean
<P0rsche> but why would I break from this rule here?
<Zooklubba> TJ-: basically I've been trying to wrap my head around this and get it to work for 2 days. Billions of different tabs and reading forum posts and still clueless.
<Moral_> Hi, I updated my kernel today and now my mousepad doesn't work. How can I downgrade?
<Maddeth> P0rsche: not quite sure what you are asking :)
<TJ-> Zooklubba: does the device currently get listed by "lsusb" as 12d1:1506 ?
<Zooklubba> yes TJ-
<P0rsche> I read in ubuntu forums that as a security feature, ubuntu has disabled file permissions for the non-root-user to keep the system clean
<TJ-> Zooklubba: OK, that tells us usb_modeswitch did its work correctly then
<Zooklubba> dmesg mentions cdc_ncm: wwan0 register blabla mobile broadband network device
<P0rsche> so people cannot mess up files and folders where they're not supposed to
<Zooklubba> gsm modem converter now attatched to ttyUSB0
<TJ-> Zooklubba: I was about to ask that... that is good!
<P0rsche> bascially you're only supposed to work on your /usr folder
<P0rsche> in my understandin
<TJ-> Zooklubba: In Network Manager's nmapplet control panel, have you enabled "Mobile Broadband" ?
<Zooklubba> TJ-: it also mentions scsi cd-rom huawei mass storage and direct access huawei TF card storage. I read that you should ejct the CD mount
<xjkx> (13.10/64 bits) Visudo doesnt show my default user there, but it can sudo, how come ? I am used to make a new user then copy how default user is mentioned there, but default user isnt there, although default user can sudo
<TJ-> Zooklubba: To be clear "wwan0" is the ethernet interface it is presenting
<P0rsche> I just want to understand if there is a particular reason that the "extra road" of manually granting file permissions for creatinga  new folder for a new joomla website or template
<P0rsche> maybe there's no ;)
<Zooklubba> TJ-: I can add a new network in nm-applet. Selecting mobile broadband does NOT show the mobile broadband under "create a connection for this mobile broadband device:"
<Maddeth> P0rsche: not necasarily, it's more a case of locking down everything you might not want to break accidently, you will find yourself using sudo for a lot of things
<P0rsche> oh ok
<TJ-> Zooklubba: Does it show up as a regular *Wired* interface instead?
<P0rsche> well it makes sense, so I will use the terminal to create the directory
<P0rsche> and I guess I will also not be able to create/write new files into the folder without the terminal?
<Zooklubba> TJ-: Not like my android phone using usb tethering did. Nothing automatically and I cant seem to
<Zooklubba> seem to find it anywhere
<TJ-> Zooklubba: If you could pastebin /var/log/syslog that might help me
<Maddeth> P0rsche: I have not used the GUI in a while, try adding your user to the www-data group
<Maddeth> that should give you permissions to do what you need
<Krahazik> Can some one help me with starting the Unity Desktop from command line. Current version is Ubuntu 11.10 server. Planning to upgrade to 12.04 after installing the desktop.
<P0rsche> Maddeth: how do I do that, adding my user to the www-data group?
<unstable> This might be a weird questionn.. I have 3 terminal windows open. I know this because when I hold alt tab, I can see three. Though when I select the third one.. it doesn't appear anywhere. THough the other two appear fine. How can I make this third terminal window show?
<ActionParsnip> Krahazik: unity isnt a desktop, its a shell. a plugin for compiz
<Krahazik> ok that conflicts whith everything els I have read about it?
<Zooklubba> TJ-: sure thing. Latest bit is http://pastebin.com/5ATYs1df
<Krahazik> now im really confused?
<ActionParsnip> Krahazik: if you run ccsm in an installed Ubuntu using Unity, you will see it
<Maddeth> P0rsche: sudo usermod -a -G www-data username
<Zooklubba> TIL: Pastebin has a 500kb limit
<ActionParsnip> Krahazik: you can disable unity if you want, gnome is and always has been the default DE
<Krahazik> ccsm is not currently installed
<Krahazik> I am not trying to dissable unity
<ActionParsnip> Krahazik: if you run it, you will see a tick box for unity. Its a compiz plugin like wobbly windows
<Krahazik> twhen I tried to install Ubunto Desktop version it was trying to use something labeled "Unity Desktop" but the instellation failed so I installed Ubuntu server
<Krahazik> now I am trying to get the "Unity Desktop" installed and running
<P0rsche> Maddeth: thank's a lot!
<TJ-> Zooklubba: That's OK its the USB device entries towards the end of the file that are important
<Maddeth> P0rsche: np's you are welcome
<Krahazik> that same gui that the ubunto desktop version had
<unstable> It doesn't show from super w
<Krahazik> even aptitude labeles it a desktop
<unstable> It only shows on alt tab
<Krahazik> kinda confused here
<TJ-> Zooklubba: OK, what seems to be happening is the Network Manager correctly launches modem manager, which tries to use the serial port presented to discover *other* serial ports on the device, by sending commands to the device. It hits "Failed to organize modem ports: (0) Failed to find primary port." and crashes, is restarted, and is stuck in that loop
<ActionParsnip> Krahazik: why did you not just install the Ubuntu desktop ISO?
<Krahazik> it failed every time I tried to
<ActionParsnip> Krahazik: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    will give you a Gnome DE, Compiz WM and Unity shell
<Krahazik> no such package
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.307 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 59 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-desktop precise
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-desktop saucy
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.267.1 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 57 kB
<ActionParsnip> Krahazik: take your pick
<Zooklubba> TJ- right thanks. Any clues about a workaround? I quickly found this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1093288 and it doesnt look good
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1093288 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "Huawei modem assertion g_variant_is_object_path" [Undecided,Expired]
<Zooklubba> and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2115379 jeez
<TJ-> Zooklubba: which ubuntu release is it?
<Zooklubba> 13.10
<TJ-> Zooklubba: OK, let me pull in the source-code, see what's what
<ActionParsnip> Krahazik: so, you are either not using ubuntu, or have the main repo disabled
<kelw_> hey -- stuck installing postgresql -- some kind of dependency issue.  Please check this output: https://gist.github.com/kelw/8940961
<Krahazik> or I misspelled something the first time I tried the install command
<Krahazik> its installing now
<ivanoats> kelw_: check this answer http://serverfault.com/questions/563073/postgresql-9-3-installation-fails
<ActionParsnip> Krahazik: use TAB to autocomplete package names, lots easier
<Krahazik> I had forgotten about that
<TJ-> Zooklubba: I have some other things to do but I'll dig into this, and send you a memo via memoserv on here if/when I find anything of use to you
<Zooklubba> !g memoserv
<Zooklubba> TJ- is that just like a query or is it something else :S
<TJ-> Zooklubba: It's a stored message in case you're offline, which you can read via memoserv
<TJ-> Zooklubba: /msg memoserv help
<Zooklubba> oh cool. Thanks TJ-
<TJ-> Zooklubba: the Huawei plugin of modem-manager has a debug mode, we should get that enabled so you can gather more useful logs
<Zooklubba> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/avNJKTT2
<WHAT_UP> if i get xubuntu 14.04 alpha 2, will i be able to upgrade it to the release version when that comes out?
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<WHAT_UP> do you recommend i go for 13.whatever or go for 14.04 at this point? i'd like to have it work, but it's not absolutely a mission critical machine
<Pici> WHAT_UP: If you're not sure, go with 13.10 now and you can always choose to upgrade in April to 14.04 if you want.
<WHAT_UP> Pici: i haven't done a clean upgrade in a while (since breezy, i think). do they still blow everything up?
<Pici> WHAT_UP: nope. in my experience, they are rather smooth.
<Xuisce1> hi all
<demophobia> is wine the best method of emulating windows to install windows xp type software?
<Xuisce1> hi all
<Xuisce1> yes demophobia
<Xuisce1> it should work ok
<Xuisce1> :)
<tmmunq> you can also try reactos or dosbox
<xangua> demophobia: also Wine Is Not an Emulator, it depends of the program and you can check that on the wine app database
<rawrmonster> is there not a display server that uses the gpl? I started looking and saw that x11 is under there own license, and wayland is under MIT.
<Xuisce1> hi all
<demophobia> xangua, if it's not, then what is it?
<demophobia> i thought it literally stood for WINdows Emulation
<dimentrius> hi))
<zykotick9> demophobia: they call it a compatibility layer... or something
<toyz123> hi?
<SofS> demophobia: http://www.winehq.org/about/ first sentence
<demophobia> hahaha XD thanks sofs
<nikolam> How do you know if your RAM works as ECC? (Ram is declared ECC Unbuffered and it is IBM server MoBo supporting ECC, it is P4 with memory controller inside Chipset)
<nikolam> Starting Memtest when booting, does not show ECC turned on (displays off) but it could be because memory controller is not in CPU..
<Pici> nikolam: Thats not really on-topic for this channel, please use ##hardware for that
<nikolam> aha Pici ok, I was thinking, how to check it on Ubuntu? Since I am running 13.10 64bit now. So see, it is also OS question, too.
<SofS> is there a way to change between icedtea 6 and 7 on the fly for normal users or only through "update-alternatives --config itweb-settings "?
<nikolam> more precisely, How Linux and Ubuntu report if ECC RAM fails , so there must be a way of System to check and report if ECC is doing it's job.
<TJ-> nikolam: Try "sudo dmidecode | grep -A13 -B1 'Memory Device'  "
<nikolam> uuu nice, TJ- :)
<TJ-> nikolam: Does it confirm ECC RAM modules?
<nikolam> dunno, does not mention it at all. saying, Total Width: 72 bits, Data Width: 64 bits, will pastebin
<she_dyed> most times, its printed on the ram
<TJ-> nikolam: That's ECC ... total width > than data width ... the extra bits are the parities
<nikolam> http://pastebin.com/HEBJXvAj
<TJ-> nikolam: so the next question would be, is there a mobo setup option to enable/disable use of ECC?
<nikolam> yeah, I catched that :P TJ- .:)
<nikolam> TJ-, no. It is some server mobo and controller is obviously not in CPU, I will look again into it, MoBo supports both ecc Unbuffered and non-ecc.
<nikolam> Memtest does not recognize ECC, I suppose because it has nothing to do with CPU.
<TJ-> nikolam: what's the model number of the mobo? ... memetest86+ should recognise ECC based on its SPID
<nikolam> Might then read more docs on hardware and some docs on Ubuntu for it (maybe there are some drivers from manufacturer)
<nikolam> aha just a sec.
<nikolam> TJ-, IBM eServer 206m -[8485Z01]-
<TJ-> nikolam: oh hang on! what verison of memtest is it? "apt-cache policy memtest86+"
<TJ-> nikolam: All ECC support was removed in v4.x ... is slowly being reintroduced in v5.x
<nikolam> Installed: 4.20-1.1ubuntu5
<TJ-> nikolam: That's it them - memtest86+ doesn't have ECC support
<nikolam> oh, so THAt is it :P thanks a lot TJ-
<nikolam> I will also look at to learn how Ubuntu/linux in general recognize ecc events during work
<TJ-> nikolam: see the EDAC info, e.g. https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/edac.txt
<Bermuda> I Installed Ubuntu But There Might Have Been Some Sort Of Leak So The Hardware Appears To Reproduce
<pepijndevos> Im trying to install ubuntu on my 2008 intel imac. After some magic it boots from usb, but the installer crashes on installing grub. Any help?
<Pici> Bermuda: Can you clarify exactly what you mean by that?
<mikedell> Hey guys
<mikedell> Hoping i can get a little help on a pptp setup issue im having
<mikedell> http://askubuntu.com/questions/119534/easiest-way-to-setup-ubuntu-as-a-vpn-server I followed the steps listed
<mikedell> I connect from my android but it isn't working
<mikedell> I am watching my log and i see "Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP"
<daftykins> mikedell: define 'isn't working'
<mikedell> I cant get to google through the vpn by name or ip
<Bermuda> any help?
<daftykins> Bermuda: not until you phrase a question that makes sense, no
<wonderworld> is there any way to make ubuntu redo the automatic detection and configuration of gfx-hardware it does when doing a fresh install?
<Bermuda> :(
<daftykins> wonderworld: why what's happening?
<wonderworld> x doesn't start anymore
<wonderworld> older ubuntu 11.10 i think at a friends house
<daftykins> wonderworld: that'll be unsupported then, can't help you with that.
<wonderworld> ok, what would i do with a current ubuntu?
<daftykins> install it :)
<wonderworld> ...in case that error would happe
<wonderworld> n
<wonderworld>  ;)
<Nothing_Much> h264 won't work on Firefox on 14.04 :(
<daftykins> wonderworld: i'm not going to help you with an outdated release i'm afraid, that's simply how it goes. backup and install newer
<daftykins> Nothing_Much: #ubuntu+1 for future release talk please
<imalivecd> Using xubuntu livecd off a USB stick (pendrivelinux), doing dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda to get rid of everything on the drive... but dd continues to use ram until it locks up the xubuntu image...
<Nothing_Much> Thanks daftykins
<imalivecd> Anyone have any ideas about that?
<mikedell> Any ideas on pptp?
<daftykins> imalivecd: you'd want to specify a blocksize too to speed it up. "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2M"
<imalivecd> Probably a good idea.
<imalivecd> I considered it earlier, didn't decide to do it tho. lol
<daftykins> mikedell: i know there are a lot of bugs with certain implementations of VPN on android, but my guess would be that you've not configured the IP settings the VPN is issuing correctly
<imalivecd> Sector size is 512, that's probably sane, no?
<imalivecd> I don't understand this... the system's ram usage is climbing
<mikedell> daftykins: what should i be setting for my localip and remoteip?
<imalivecd> But no program is using that ram...
<mikedell> daftykins: do I want local to be my public IP?
<daftykins> imalivecd: you're familiar with the way Linux utilises RAM i take it?
<falseroot_> join
<falseroot_> join #aaa
<daftykins> mikedell: well that depends on your setup. the virtual VPN interface on the server side should have an IP of <whatever> which would then also be the gateway IP of your connecting client
<imalivecd> I'm a computer science major, I'd like to assume my graduation says I'm not retarded at things like this...
<falseroot_> join #ubuntu
<imalivecd> But while dd is running, mem usage climbs infinitely (top does NOT show memory usage for dd going up only total used memory)
<imalivecd> When I kill the dd process
<imalivecd> The ram drops back down to sane levels
<mikedell> I have a public ip for my server and a private ip for it
<daftykins> imalivecd: comp sci just means you can add up in binary, not do practical things ;)
<daftykins> imalivecd: well, i can't help - i've never seen that behaviour i'm afraid. consider using a different version on your USB flash drive to run dd from, otherwise there are bootable 'boot and nuke' utilities out there
<falseroot> join
<imalivecd> Well, I'm opened to suggestions of why this is behaving so oddly. All I can think of is the kernel's implementation of the /dev/zero device is beyond stupid.
<daftykins> lol.
<daftykins> imalivecd: that's a very bold claim
<daftykins> falseroot: i would really appreciate it if you'd stop doing that
<imalivecd> Well, top no program climbing in memory points to the kernel being the one using the memory
<Jordan_U> imalivecd: How are you measuring RAM usage?
<daftykins> you can see within the last few messages, Jordan_U
<imalivecd> Just using top.
<Jordan_U> imalivecd: Which column of top?
<imalivecd> I initially checked RES, but I should check VIRT just in case.
<imalivecd> Though the dd process wasn't growing at that time
<ZeloZelos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18F3CZveMwg
<daftykins> no links thanks
<Jordan_U> imalivecd: My guess is that the only RAM increase is in cache, and that that what's causing slowdown is the eviction of other process' cache.
<Jordan_U> imalivecd: That and iowait.
<woopstar> How do i install just one package from trusty while running saucy
<woopstar> :)?
<daftykins> woopstar: you don't.
<woopstar> :(
<woopstar> but i need mysql-utilities from trusty :(
<daftykins> 'need' ? why?
<imalivecd> Jordan_U: It's more than slowdown? It's infinite ram usage (I have 8GB, it starts at less than 1GB used, and exhausts all of it then locks up the livecd image)
<woopstar> because saucy version is 1.1, but i need 1.3 which is in trusty
<imalivecd> Maybe I'll download a different utility instead of dd and try that
<Jordan_U> imalivecd: What is the exact dd command you ran? Please be sure that you are transcribing exactly the command that caused this problem.
<daftykins> woopstar: what are you doing that claims to need this updated version?
<woopstar> daftykins: mysqlfailover has the option to run as a daemon in 1.3, which is missing in 1.1
<daftykins> i already recommended adding blocksize
<daftykins> imalivecd: did you actually re-run with the bs=2M yet?
<imalivecd> Hmm. Jordan_U: I did add a "time" to the front of the command, because I wanted to see how long it ran.
<imalivecd> daftykins: I did bs=512
<imalivecd> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ sudo time dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512
<imalivecd> That's the command Jordan_U
<daftykins> imalivecd: why did you ignore what i said?
<daftykins> block size has nothing to do with the drive's sector size
<Jordan_U> imalivecd: Please pastebin the output of "cat /proc/partitions".
<imalivecd> daftykins: Not like it fixes the problem anyways
<imalivecd> Jordan_U: fdisk -l acceptable?
<Jordan_U> imalivecd: Yes.
<imalivecd> http://pastebin.com/JgAjnYXz
<imalivecd> There you are.
<imalivecd> Included the runs of dd for no reason
<daftykins> imalivecd: i don't think there is a problem. were it me though, i'd be doing it from a TTY after killing X. then i'd see whether the RAM limit hitting corresponds with a drop in dd's write speed, which you can see of course by running "kill -USR1 $PID_of_dd"
<donaire> man
<woopstar> so? :)
<imalivecd> daftykins: The kernel using 8 GB of ram is not a problem? lol
<Jordan_U> imalivecd: I'm not sure what is going on here. Can you please pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts?
<imalivecd> Sure.
<daftykins> imalivecd: well i already told you i think it's your setup and not the OS.
<daftykins> but nm will leave you to jordan now
<imalivecd> OK.
<imalivecd> Thanks anyways
<imalivecd> http://pastebin.com/74par1KD
<imalivecd> Jordan_U: There you are
<elianny> Quiien al chat ;/!!
<daftykins> woopstar: maybe you could remove the packaged version and grab the source of the new to compile, or update the OS if you really need it
<woopstar> i could yes
<Jordan_U> imalivecd: I was thinking it might be the unionfs covering /dev/ somehow, leading to writes going to RAM. But thinking more about it that wouldn't make sense either. Can you please post the output of "free -m" run multiple times as the RAM usage is increasing?
<imalivecd> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/5Dy8xNH0
<imalivecd> Interesting to see buffers climbing.
<pepijndevos> i'll be stuck on mac forever I guess.
<Xuisce1> hi
<imalivecd> Jordan_U: Interestingly enough, buffers is sitting idly at 178 when not using dd
<imalivecd> And climbs seemingly without limits during the dd
<Xuisce1> hi
<SofS> is there a way to change between icedtea 6 and 7 on the fly for normal users or only root through "update-alternatives --config itweb-settings "?
<han`> anyone know a trick to delete a directory of about 20 million, 5kb files?  trying find -delete, and a few others and it's taking hours and hasn't even started deleting yet
<pepijndevos> SofS maybe some path tweaking? No idea
<Zooklubba> TJ- btw, new error message after updating to trusty. Failed to find primary AT port
<pepijndevos> han` rm -rf?
<bekks> han`: find -delete is the slowest approach I do know of.
<Zooklubba> could not grab port (usbmisc/cdc-wdm1): 'Cannot add port 'usbmisc/cdc-wdm1' unspported
<Zooklubba> and then Failed to find primary AT port
<han`> i'm trying an rsync trick which is supposed to be fast, but it's still taking forever
<han`> find -delete is supposedly faster than find -exec rm
<mshaw> why are you using find? just rm -rf the directory
<han`> for speed?
<mshaw> what
<mshaw> are you looking for the slowest method?
<bekks> find call rm once for every file.
<mshaw> rm -rf <the directory>
<han`> will try
<bekks> han`: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/96935/faster-way-to-delete-large-number-of-files
<bekks> that articles explains why find is slow.
<zhangchun> #org-tools
<han`> i guess everything is slow, but rm is the fastest at least
<han`> thanks
<she_dyed> ohnoes you have all been immortalized
<rww> !1984 | she_dyed: well yes, but that's normal
<ubottu> she_dyed: well yes, but that's normal: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<han`> i got off using rm, because i started googling and all the examples were using find, but you're right, that doesn't make sense if i'm not trying to filter out any files
<she_dyed> yes, weren't you going to nuke them anyway. if you weren't 100%, you could just drag it onto a USB thumb drive
<she_dyed> at least it'll sit there until you KNOW you have no need for all of them
<schnitzl> hi huys. i need a pdf tool to highlight text as simpel as possible. just highlighting, and maybe for orientation a sidebar with a preview of the pages or an index overview or something....any suggestions?
<wisler> hi
<sk1special> try this again..does thunderbird and gwibber not work with secondary authentication? fb/gmail both failed
<ulkesh> sk1special: gmail allows you to create a token for an application that doesn't support 2-factor, i don't know about facebook
<fulanito> hi
<fulanito> is there anyway to know since when the disk got full?
<sk1special> ulkesh, yeah used the token.. facebook got all the way to the end then said gwibber hadnt been setup to use fb. but its one of the one in its list..idk. (sorry if wrong channel just thought you all may know)
<chris_> hi, how can i force ssh not to offer public keys? ssh offers all my public keys to a ssh server and i get disconnected for too many authentication failures.
<fulanito> I already freeup space
<fulanito> but I would like to know since when it got full?
<han`> fulanito: you could check /var/log/syslog
<daftykins> chris_: you can edit your config to prioritise a given key for a given server from what i understand
<SofS> fulanito: try "df -h"
<schnitzl> hi huys. i need a pdf tool to highlight text as simpel as possible. just highlighting, and maybe for orientation a sidebar with a preview of the pages or an index overview or something....any suggestions?
<student> Hi everyone - I recently set up ubuntu to dual boot with windows 7. I am using three partitions for it - /boot, /home, and / .. Almost immediately after installing, I am told that / is running out of disk space - how do I get /home to be recognized?
<student> would it be easiest to reinstall with one partition?
<bekks> student: How large did you setup those partitions?
<student> . / is 5.0 GB, /home is 20GB, boot is small
<student> Thanks for the reply by the way
<bekks> student: 5GB should be enough for an installation.
<Gnar> where do i download ubuntu trusty from?
<student> The installation was fine
<student> and it runs well
<student> bekks: however, I installed two or three programs and got a warning message that I am running out of disk space
<student> bekks: which leads me to believe it is not utilizing the /home partition
<she_dyed> dammit
<lz1ppd> #cw
<SofS> student: if by installing you meant "sudo something" then it will use either "/" or "/root"
<bekks> student: /home is not used for installing programs, they are installed in / .
<student> well that explains it I guess
<student> bekks: is there any way to merge my partitions to give me more space without reinstalling?
<bekks> student: you could backup /home, use a gparted live to merge the partitions, and then restore the backup of /home.
<student> hmm
<SofS> student: usually it is possible to install at /home, just not a .deb package, but non root scripts, some standalone or local compilation should be fine
<student> bekks: I'd be concerned about messing up everything I guess. Do you know if I can just create one partition and install ubuntu there and keep the dual boot intact? or is a /boot partition necessary?
<safri4> Hi.  I accidentally my Ubuntu.
<bekks> student: a /boot is not necessary.
<student> SofS: ok, thanks so much for your help!
<OrokuSaki> anyone know how to run "Xmir -mir" properly?
<OrokuSaki> as root
<student> bekks: ok, I guess I'll wipe my ubuntu installation and just make one partition as /
<student> bekks: thanks so much for your help!
<bekks> student: you're welcome.
<Xuisce1> hi drokusaki
<OrokuSaki> sup Xui
<OrokuSaki> I am trying to run Xmir inside Mir
<Busybyeski> howdy! hey my pm-hibernate turns off the display and stops the disk for about 1 second, then everything returns to normal.  i've changed the partition of my linux-swap since installation which i think is causing the problem. how can i reconfigure ubuntu to look at the correct swap partition?
<OrokuSaki> as root from console
<safri4> My desktop  stuck, so I clicked Ctl+Alt+F2 to open a second user terminal.  I then restarted lightdm, but I couldn't successfully log in, and I still can't even after reboot. What's wrong?
<bekks> safri4: Check free disk space using "df -h" and "df -i"
<OrokuSaki> even stranger I am trying to run Xmir in Ubuntu Touch. =)
<OrokuSaki> "[  2929.179] (EE) Failed to connect to Mir: connect: No such file or directory"
<OrokuSaki> Xorg -mir 0
<OrokuSaki> ?
<safri4> bekks: I have enough free space..
<Zooklubba> find_device_support_ready(): Couldn't create modem for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-9': Failed to find primary AT port :(
<safri4> bekks: What can I do to debug it?
<bekks> safri4: Check the logs
<safri4> where are they?
<safri4>  /var/log/
<safri4> that one? /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<John_John_> is anybody here who has actually setup mono in linux with asp.net (apache) support ?
<schnitzl> hi guys. i need a pdf tool to highlight text as simpel as possible. just highlighting, and maybe for orientation a sidebar with a preview of the pages or an index overview or something....any suggestions?
<suraj> Hi Guys! is anyone here with whois experience and its request limitation details? :)
<safri4> Does lightdm load before the log in screen opens?
<she_dyed> it runs that login
<zaxor0> how do you format a folder that has spaces in it in fstab? I am trying to add my "Google Drive" folder on a networked computer and don't know how to format the space correctly, e.g. Google\ Drive
<geirha> zaxor0: spaces have to be written as \040 (as is explained in man fstab)
<xreal> Anyone ever used fuseloop? Can't get it to work...
<zaxor0> geirha, thanks ill look into that!
<sleezio> hello..can someone answer this? i just removed zeitgeist, then tried to run software center, it won't load because it says it can't find: "ImportError: No module named zeitgeist_logger" but when i run "apt-cache depends software-center" it doesn't list zeitgeist as a dependency
<zaxor0> gierha, that worked. thanks a low!
<Jordan_U> xreal: Why do you want to use fuseloop over losetup/kpartx?
<zaxor0> alot*
<zaxor0> a lto**
<zaxor0> a lot***
<xreal> jordan: I'm in a OpenVZ containner and cannot use /dev/loop
<xreal> jordan: fuse-ext2 works, but fuseloop seems to be advanced
<threesome> In /etc/login.defs I have 'UMASK 022' but when I do 'umask' for my non-root user I get 002. When I do 'sudo su' then 'umask' I get 0022. Why this difference? And how do I get Ubuntu to use 022 for my non-root user? (Using Ubuntu 13.10)
<Moondance> Can anyone tell me about their experiences with 13.10 and Cinnamon? I'm just wonder if it's definitely stable enough for general usage or if I shouldn't bother.
<xreal> Jordan_U: this was for you :)
<xreal> Jordan_U: Could not find any loop device, and, according to /proc/devices, this kernel does not know about the loop device. => I'm in a OpenVZ containner and cannot use /dev/loop
<Jordan_U> xreal: What is your end goal?
<xreal> Jordan_U: writing in a filesystem in a file.
<jpbacilio> Hi! This is Jean Pierre from Peru
<xreal> Jordan_U: fuse-ext2 works, but fuseloop seems to be advanced
<jpbacilio> is there someone who speaks spanish?
<Jordan_U> xreal: mkfs.ext4 works directly on files, no loop device needed.
<xreal> Jordan_U: but how do I mount it?
<Jordan_U> !es | jpbacilio
<ubottu> jpbacilio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Jordan_U> xreal: Ahh, I misread "writing in a filesystem" as "writing a filesystem".
<jpbacilio> thanks ubottu
<jpbacilio> so, I need your help
<xreal> Jordan_U: yep :)
<safri4> I still can't log in. I saw in the lightdm log file this:  "Can't launch X server Xephyr not found in path"
<perhaps6900> Hello
<jpbacilio> I received this message (error: Broken count)
<jpbacilio> and Im not able to install any application
<perhaps6900> What is the point of the encrypted home folder in ubuntu if I can just browse to it by entering the user's password?
<safri4> perhaps6900: people who don't have it can't
<Jordan_U> perhaps6900: Because you need to know the users' passsword to access it, especially if the (say laptop) is obtained when not booted.
<hsnmck> Hi, I'm using lubuntu 13.04, my computer keeps on suddenly shutting down when I it's doing a lot of caluclation (eg. compling a big program, or doing complex calculations with matlab). any idea how can I detect what the problem is and how to fix it?
<gordonjcp> hsnmck: smells overheatingy
<safri4> hsnmck: run sensors
<perhaps6900> Sure but the user password is one thing, Jordan_U, and the encrypted passphrase is something else entirely. I encrypted the home folder apparently and now have  a passphrase that looks compliczated but when I browse to the home directory I'm not asked for the passphrase
<gordonjcp> hsnmck: clean the crud out of the cooling fans
<chemist^> hsnmck, probably overheating the CPU
<chemist^> hsnmck, if you are using a laptop, make sure it can breath through it's breathing holes on the bottom (not having it on a bed for example)
<hsnmck> chemist^, it can breath!
<chemist^> hsnmck, what about accumulated dust?
<she_dyed> breath with an e
<chemist^> breathe* sorry
<she_dyed> rhymes with breed
<xreal> Jordan_U: any idea?
<perhaps6900> Jordan_U: Hmm. Do you mean that the contents of the home directory can't be extracted by using the hard drive as a secondary drive because the encryption means it can only be used as a primary OS?
<hsnmck> safri4, how can sensors help me fix that problem?
<Jordan_U> perhaps6900: No, because the directory is automatically "unlocked" when you log in. If you log out of this user, and log in as a different user, you will only see the encrypted files (and a message telling you how to access them).
<safri4> hsnmck: they'll tell you how hot your cpu is
<hsnmck> chemist^, I can't see dust
<Jordan_U> perhaps6900: No, that is not at all what I mean.
<chemist^> hsnmck, you will have to open up your computer box in order to see that....
<perhaps6900> Jordan_U: so each new user on the ubuntu OS has to encrypt their own home folders, correct?
<Jordan_U> perhaps6900: Correct.
<hsnmck> chemist^, ok thanks, I'l try to open it then and use sensors
<chemist^> correct?
<chemist^> He doesn't need to encrypt it if he doesn't want to :P
<gordonjcp> hsnmck: just start by giving the cooling fans and heatsinks a clean
<chemist^> hsnmck, just clean the thing for good ... in any case
<Xuisce1> hm
<Xuisce1> hi
<hsnmck> chemist^, sure thanks
<perhaps6900> Jordan_U: However even if that's not what you mean, it can also happen. I mean, someone can plug in the hard drive containing the Ubuntu OS into their own desktop, use this hard drive as another drive and peek easily into the home folder if it isn't encrypted correct? Or can they also find the encryption passphrase with the same ease?
<glitsj16> safri4: odd that lightdm tries to look for xserver-xephyr, iirc it isn't a dependency of lightdm (it is of gdm, mdm) .. do you use gdm or mdm?
 * gordonjcp removed what was not so much dust bunnies as dust capybaras from a PC at work
<ses1984> i'm trying to install 10.04 to get an old application to work on an old PC. if i use startup disk creator to make a USB key of it, and try to boot, i get an error 'unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot; vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R image'
<ses1984> if i try to boot a virtual machine with the same ISO it works fine
<gordonjcp> perhaps6900: if the homedir is encrypted, you'd need the passphrase to read it at all
<safri4> i only saw lightdm in /init.d/ and i restarted lightdm .  i'm running two screens
<gordonjcp> perhaps6900: they're fine if you don't care about speed
<Jordan_U> perhaps6900: The unencrypted view of the directory is mounted over /home/you/. I highly recommend that you try logging out and logging in as another user, or viewing your home directory from a LiveCD to get a better idea of how this works.
<glitsj16> safri4: have you tried installing xserver-xephyr yet?
<TJ-> Jordan_U: perhaps6900 Or the neat way: "sudo mkdir /target && mount --bind / /target && ls -al /target/home/$USER/ && sudo umount /target"
<sk1special> if your home drive is encrypted Are your files viewable without the pw/passphrase if put in a different box as a secondary?
<safri4> glitsj16: why? everything worked fine until an hour ago when my pointer stuck when dragging a file in nautilus (as it does one in a while) but this time restartnig x locked me out
<Jordan_U> TJ-: I don't think perhaps6900 would understand what they were seeing in that case, but yes.
<TJ-> Jordan_U: true :)
<glitsj16> safri4: i don't know why, but according to what you see in the lightdm log it is looking for it
<Jordan_U> ses1984: 1: 10.04 is no longer supported on the Desktop. Supported versions of Ubuntu will work on old hardware and your old software can probably be made to work on the new Ubuntu (if nothing else, in a chroot) 2: Booting from the iso directly is not the same as using a tool to make a bootable USB from said iso.
<Zooklubba> right, shooting in the dark again. My USB 4G/LTE/GSM modem wont work (I can see it using lsusb but it wont connect as a mobile broadband in nm-applet. It has switched to the correct product/vendor ID). Debug logs in modem manager seems to point towards find_device_support_ready(): Couldn't create modem for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-9': Failed to find primary AT port
<Zooklubba> http://pastebin.com/8mEj05mK pastebin
<TJ-> sk1special: Encrypted homes are stored under /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.Private/ - each file has it's own encrypted version
<Zooklubba> Huawei E5776S-32
<safri4> I also see in another lightdm log: Warninig: getting layout failed: GDBus.Error: Org.freedesktop.dbus.error.unknownmethod: no such interface com.canonical dbusmenu on object at path /com
<TJ-> Zooklubba: Did you get any progress with that 14.04 test that has modem-manager 1.0 ?
<Zooklubba> Nope :(
<Zooklubba> That's the output
<Zooklubba> from syslog
<antonio__> hi
<TJ-> Zooklubba: I've not found anything obvious in the code, so far.
<ses1984> Jordan_U: i'm not talking about desktop versions. i'm aware that there's a difference between the usb key produced by the startup disk tool and the iso...doesn't this mean there's some kind of bug in the startup disk creator?
<xreal> Anyone ever tried fusemount or sthg like that?
<Zooklubba> Im kind of guessing no drivers from huawei TJ- :/
<safri4> And second result in google for that error is about a failure to set a second screen
<ses1984> Jordan_U: i've never really used chroot so i don't know how it would work exactly if the old software i'm trying to run depends on a lot of stuff in 10.04 in a very brittle way, e.g. the specific versions of apache, mysql, php, maybe some other packages
<TJ-> Zooklubba: It shouldn't need them, if wwan0 is up, I am wondering if modem-manager is red-herring since there's an ethernet wwan0 port, and we maybe just need to *teach* NetworkManager to recognise the device so it presents it in the Create Connection dialog?
<BigDick21> hello
<safri4> so how can i turn off the second screen?
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. I'm looking for surveillance cameras compatible with Ubuntu - I'm overwhelmed by there being so many cameras and me knowing so little. Anyone run zoneminder on ubuntu who can reco hardware? thanks.
<gmachine_24> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ses1984> i used unetbootin to create the usb key instead of startup disk creator and it's working fine
<DreadKnight> anyone knowing an app that allows you to add non overlapping watermarks that would scale to full width and be placed bellow the image? want some batch processing
<TJ-> Zooklubba: let me check out how that works, see if we can add something to NM's configuration
<Xuisce1> :hi
<ses1984> nope...nevermind. not working, it broke halfway through
<BigDick21> hi
<she_dyed> ImageMagick+ has sample code online
<she_dyed> watermarking with script
<Zooklubba> right TJ-. Im just lost. A blind man walking in complete darkness. No idea how much I appreciate your help
<BigDick21> Now devs of ubuntu can get games of valve for free nice
<BigDick21> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Pl76R8u4mg
<gmachine_24> ignore BigDick21
<gmachine_24> sorry. forgot the /
<BigDick21> why ignore?
<TJ-> Zooklubba: well, there's 2 kinds of connections for modems, the traditional serial RS232 port, the pseudo-serial port presented by USB, and those that present a 'proper' ethernet network interface. The cellular modem USB-stick makers have been switching to ethernet devices recently, and I think because your device is newish Network Manager doesn't know about it as yet.
<alice3> BONSOIR
<Zooklubba> ah
<alice3> QI ETES VOUS
<gmachine_24> what is the french channel for alice3 please
<saiarcot895> !fr | alice3
<ubottu> alice3: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gmachine_24> ty
<perhaps6900> Where is the users and groups tab in ubuntu 12.04?
<Jordan_U> ses1984: Startup Disk creator uses syslinux, and syslinux doesn't maintain backwards compatability with older syslinux configuration files so the version of syslinux used in the OS you made the USB from is not compatible with the configuration from the iso.
<alice3> BONJOURµ
<yepitsme_> LxdeQT or Unity Next. What better?
<TJ-> Zooklubba: Can you do some tests for me?
<Jordan_U> ses1984: My recommendation of using a chroot was to decrease the attack surface by only using old packages only for the dependencies of the specific app (on the assumption that you will be using this app past the EOL of 10.04), but it sounds like that won't decrease the attack surface much in this case.
<Zooklubba> sure TJ-
<Gnar> where do i find the latest distro of ubuntu minimal?
<Zooklubba> But I might need some guidance
<Jordan_U> !minimal | Gnar
<ubottu> Gnar: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<TJ-> Zooklubba: "nm-tool | grep -A8 wwan"
<TJ-> Zooklubba: if there is output, pastebinit
<ses1984> Jordan_U: so if it's not a bug, isn't it some kind of defect that there is no warning about this apparent to the user? Or that ubuntu 10.04 server is supposed to be supported for another year but the startup disk tool bundled with current versions of ubuntu don't support it?
<Bray90820> is the default ssh client in ubuntu open ssg?
<Bray90820> open ssh
<Jordan_U> ses1984: Indeed, I would call that a bug, and if it hasn't been reported yet you should file one.
<ses1984> Jordan_U: i very much appreciate your help. thanks very much
<Jordan_U> ses1984: You're welcome.
<Zooklubba> TJ-: nothing
<Gnar> hmm no 14.04 minimal
<Gnar> and cant install from usb stick
<TJ-> Zooklubba: the device is plugged in and showing the expected ID according to "lsusb" ?
<Zooklubba> yes
<Baribal> Hi. I just noticed that I'm not using AMDs GFX drivers, and the software... thingie is giving me a choice between fglrx and fglrx-updates. Which one should I choose, and why?
<Jordan_U> ses1984: You can try some of the suggestions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/120295/cannot-boot-ubuntu-10-04-from-usb
<TJ-> Zooklubba: OK: "sudo tail -fn 0 /var/log/kern.log | tee /tmp/modem.log" then unplug and replug the device. Once all the log messages stop press Ctrl+C and then "pastebinit /tmp/modem.log"
<glitsj16> perhaps6900: the 'Users and Groups' setting is part of the gnome-system-tools package and is not the same as 'User Accounts' tab from gnome-control-center (which you should see in System Settings) .. what exactly are you looking for?
<Jordan_U> Gnar: #ubuntu+1 for 14.04
<ses1984> Jordan_U: wow thanks that did actually help. most posts on the topic i read suggested typing live which didn't work, i guess because i was installing the server version which doesn't have a live option
<ses1984> but pressing tab did show a list of things that i was able to try and there was an option listed 'install' that's working so far
<ses1984> seems obvious that i should have tried that before, but usually when you're in really thin pre-boot environments, tab completion isn't available
<Zooklubba> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/y0JSRfXh
<TJ-> Zooklubba: now try again: "nm-tool | grep -A8 wan"
<xreal> Anyone ever tried fusemount or sthg like that?
<Zooklubba> still nothing TJ-
<Dbugger> Hello guys. I just ran "sudo apt-get purge nginx" but the configuration files are still in /etc/nginx. Did I miss a step?
<TJ-> Zooklubba: how about "ifconfig wwan0" ?
<Zooklubba> it's there
<TJ-> Zooklubba: OK, that's good :) The wwan0 device is created by the kernel's drivers/net/usb/huawei_cdc_ncm driver
<Zooklubba> oh cool
<Sargun> Who do I talk to about questions with Ubuntu mirrors?
<daftykins> Sargun: the channel
<Sargun> How do I get / ask for bucket listing to be enabled on the Public S3 mirrors?
<she_dyed> its those folks ovr there
<Jordan_U> ses1984: You're welcome.
<oem> ping SephirothTP
<saturn_usa> exit
<TJ-> Zooklubba: When you were trying Janis' scripts, what ISP name were using?
<Zooklubba> Netcom afaik
<perhaps6900> Jordan_U: What did you mean by users not seeing other people's home folders if they're encrypted? I just created a new user in ubuntu and its home folder is completely isolated, in the GUI, from the other user's GUI.
<Zooklubba> I edited it
<nanuko> so, let me ask.  has anyone ever gotten wireless to work?
<TJ-> Zooklubba: what's the exact APN you used?
<bekks> !anyone | nanuko
<ubottu> nanuko: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Zooklubba> internet.netcom.no
<Jordan_U> perhaps6900: First, did you log out of the user whose home directory is encrypted?
<Baribal> "Derezzed: Verb; Unexpected ejaculation which occurs as a result of musical perfection travelling through the airwaves and into a﻿ persons brain."
<nanuko> i have a dell vostro 1500 and i've tried installing the third party drivers to get the wireless to work
<nanuko> but it just mucks up all networking
<Jordan_U> Baribal: I think you posted to the wrong channel. Please don't post such things in #ubuntu again.
<Baribal> .. Sorry. Wrong channel indeed.
<antonio__> hey, here dont have channel of java?
<antonio__> or c#?
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<antonio__> fuck bot
<hitsujiTMO> !language | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Gnar> can somebody just tell me where to download the install iso for trusty tahrir
<Gnar> nobody is in that other channel
<hitsujiTMO> Gnar: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<Gnar> cool
<Gnar> should i use the daily or the alpha2?
<ikonia> Gnar: if you have to ask - neither
<hewhomust> lol
<Gnar> well 13.10 wouldnt work with xbmc
<ikonia> pretty sure it will
<Gnar> nah
<ikonia> yeah
<hitsujiTMO> Gnar: why would it not, what was going wrong?
<TJ-> Zooklubba: a bit more info for you, just so you know. The APNs are in the package mobile-broadband-provider-info and the actual file is /usr/share/mobile-broadband-provider-info/serviceproviders.xml
<Gnar> i dunno. just a huge clusterfuck
<ikonia> no need for bad language
<ikonia> many people appear to be using xmbc with 13.10
<ikonia> so I suggest using a stable ubuntu version - and before installing walk through the process and then any problems with people in the channel
<hitsujiTMO> Gnar: xbmc is pretty straight forward these days. What gpu do you have?
<Gnar> i have the new intel nuc with integrated hd
<Gnar> intel bay trail nuc
<ikonia> I have no idea what you just said
<Gnar> noob
<ikonia> errr no
<hewhomust> yeah not really a good way of getting help
<Gnar> lol
<hitsujiTMO> Gnar: when you started xbmc what exactly happened?
<ikonia> I'm not laughing
<Gnar> it didnt start
<Gnar> wouldnt even install
<Gnar> they screwed up the saucy build
<hewhomust> dont insult the people who are trying to help you rule number 1 of human communication
<hitsujiTMO> Gnar: how exactly were you trying to install it?
<ikonia> who did ?
<Gnar> some jackass i dunno
<ikonia> ok, this is pathetic
<ikonia> you don't seem to be able to actually communicate what you are saying and just bad mouth people with no idea wha tyou are saying
<ikonia> I suggest you stop asking for help - compose yourself and your problem, and come back with a clear definition of the problem
<Zooklubba> ah k TJ-. I can see internet.netcom.no in there. yay I guess
<Gnar> ikonia i suggest you remove the stick from your ass
<Gnar> ligthen up dude
<ikonia> Gnar: people are tyring to help you, and you are wasting time with just random information that may/may not be true
<hewhomust> Gnar: no ones gonna help you if you keep on insulting them
<Gnar> this information came from the devs in #xbmc
<ikonia> Gnar: it's just not acceptable, then you are rude to people, so PLEASE, stop, take a moment, get the information together, and then ask again
<TJ-> Zooklubba: I'm working through the source-code, trying to figure out why network-manager isn't picking up that wwan interface
<piglit> how can i check the resolutions my videocard supports ?
<Zooklubba> roger
<TJ-> piglit: "xrandr -q"
<tonyt> google would probly be able to tell you piglit
<hitsujiTMO> !google | tonyt
<ubottu> tonyt: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jirido> Results for | tonyt on Google:
<jirido> --
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: can you please disable that script
<TJ-> Zooklubba: daft question maybe, but you've not created a manual node for wwan0 have you? "pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces"
<Zooklubba> TJ-: Im not sure what I screwed around with honestly. What do you want the pastebin of?
<TJ-> Zooklubba: issue that command in the double-quotes
<hitsujiTMO> piglit: some monitors don't correctly report the supported resolutions to xorg, in such cases you can add them https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<TJ-> Zooklubba: The thing is, the system has the wwan0 interface but NM doesn't manage it. Usually that is caused because there's an entry in 'interfaces' for the interface, so NM assumes you're managing it
<neredsenvy> I used Unetbin to make my USB stick bootable with Ubuntu 13 however when I select to boot from it I get grub rescue
<piglit> <hitsujiTMO> I want to know what the videocard can do with a other monitor than i have now
<Zooklubba> TJ-: It might have been me. Im not sure (leaning towards it was probably me). Cant install pastebininit right now
<TJ-> Zooklubba: OK, just copy that file to a pastebin
<TJ-> Zooklubba: I need to know if there is a stanza for "iface wwan...."
<Zooklubba> TJ- auto lo newline iface lo inet loopback
<TJ-> Zooklubba: OK, that's correct. Shame - would have been an easy fix!
<Baribal> I just switched to the proprietary fglrx driver (and then back again). I've got a dual monitor setup (notebook + external monitor), and as far as I could see, fglrx doesn't support that, due to a maximum resolution of 1366x1366. Is that correct/reproducable/known?
<TJ-> Zooklubba: and just to be triple-sure, NM has "mobile broadband" enabled ?
<Baribal> Also, is the situation better with Nvidia cards?
<she_dyed> whats the resolution on one screen
<Baribal> 1024x768 and 1366x768
<she_dyed> you can probably figure out a workable rez for each
<Zooklubba> TJ- how can I see that? I mean, the applet doesnt say anything like that. and trying to add a new one (mobile broadband) it doesnt recongnize the device
<she_dyed> Baribal if xrandr can set it up, they the driver will be able to do th same
<she_dyed> then^
<she_dyed> probably use the GUI arandr or grandr
<TJ-> Zooklubba: In the nm-applet's context menu, towards the bottom, is an "Enable Mobile Broadband" which you select and it should show ticked, its with the "Enable Networking" and "Enable Wireless" I think
<Zooklubba> TJ-: It only has enabled networking checked
<Zooklubba> (computer doesnt have a wifi card)
<TJ-> Zooklubba: here's what I'm referring to: http://i.stack.imgur.com/5WoIw.png
<TJ-> Zooklubba:  so you don't see the "Enable Mobile Broadband" ?
<Zooklubba> TJ- that context menu (enable mobile broadband) has only been visible when I had one active usb modem device
<Zooklubba> No, I dont see it
<TJ-> Zooklubba: OK, that's helpful. Narrows down where I need to look in the source code alot :)
<Zooklubba> ah k
<chemist^> good night everyone
<Dice-Man> hi people
<Dice-Man> i have a problem with my software updater
<Zooklubba> TJ-: earlier with another modem all those context menus regarding mobile that you have, were only visible if one device was attached
<Dice-Man> it crashes
<hitsujiTMO> Dice-Man: which app specifically?
<Baribal> she_dyed, I assume that this is neither? http://imagebin.org/292828
<hitsujiTMO> Dice-Man: update-manager?
<Dice-Man> yes
<Busybyeski> HA! i just found where they hid workspaces. productivity meet your maker.
<hitsujiTMO> Dice-Man: can you run it from the terminal, run: update-manager       it should dump a trace when it crashes
<she_dyed> no you may have to apt-get grandr or arandr
<TJ-> Zooklubba: can you pastebin the output of this command? It's pretty vital. "lsusb -v -d 12d1:1506"
<Dice-Man> hitsujiTMO: ok i'm doing that now
<hitsujiTMO> Dice-Man: can you pastebin the full output of what gets dumped
<Baribal> Okay, thanks, she_dyed.
<she_dyed> yw Baribal
<Baribal> Anybody know how Nvidias driver support is for multiple-monitor setups?
<Zooklubba> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/YJ4a2QFc
<she_dyed> mirror displays probably if you're making presentations on a projector
<she_dyed> thay are good with  duals even more but yit can get tricky
<she_dyed> it^
<she_dyed> if you're familiar with xorg.conf fu
<she_dyed> like i told this goy copy the stanza from the 2nd and get a third display going
<she_dyed> guy*
<she_dyed> his head probably exploded
<she_dyed> i think he got 2 out of 3 going
<she_dyed> pity
<she_dyed> nvidia provides a GUI mockup for layout too
<banzai> Is the oibaf ppa safe to use on a 12.04-based distro?
<k1l> !ppa | banzai
<ubottu> banzai: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l> mind the "unsupported " and "third party" bit
<banzai> Hmm alright k1l. However, do you know if there's a way to safely downgrade if anything goes wrong?
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | banzai
<ubottu> banzai: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<k1l> use ppa-purge to get rid of the ppa and the ppa packages
<Keres> does ubuntu support new touch screen laptops?
<hitsujiTMO> banzai: mind you, ppa-purge isn't 100% perfect either when it comes to configurations
<Gnar> wtf i got banned from #ubuntu+1?
<Gnar> lol
<hitsujiTMO> Keres: yes. but application support is minimal
<k1l> Keres: i would say: in general, yes
<hitsujiTMO> !language | gnar
<ubottu> gnar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Gnar> i didnt use the f word
<banzai> Alright, I think I'll give it a try. Thank you hitsujiTMO and k1l !
<Keres> why do laptops need touch screens now?
<Keres> what software uses it? multitouch?
<hitsujiTMO> Gnar: #ubuntu-ops if you have an issue with the ban
<k1l> Keres: that is not in ubuntus decision :)
<Keres> so basically it would be the mouse
<Keres> right?
<she_dyed> oh if you happened to ge the Win8 touch/tablet
<k1l> Keres: yes
<Keres> what laptop would you recommend ?
<Keres> something cheap
<Keres> with a video out
<k1l> Keres: most desktops are not really made ready yet to get used by touchscreen. that is mostly a work in progress. dont expect too much
<hitsujiTMO> Keres: in general yes. Linux apps seem to be slow at the touch screen uptake unfortunately
<she_dyed> esp. becuase they'd need wider scrollbars, largeish buttons,etc
<k1l> she_dyed: just think about "right mouse click"
<she_dyed> yikes!
<Keres> is there a cheap laptop that you can recommend ?
<she_dyed> i'd get another X412, got a stylus
<she_dyed> x41*
<Keres> ok thanks
<she_dyed> but the next gens have better graphics , not intel
<Mega1> how do i increase the size of the drive
<Ben64> Mega1: need more information
<Mega1> my drive was cloned from a 30gb drive to a 80gb drive
<Mega1> want to expand to use up the rest
<wonderworld> Mega1: you can resize partitions with gparted
<k1l> Mega1:  just open gparted and expand the partition to the whole drive
<Arcanis_> Hello. I installes nvidia-prime and now I can't boot all the way. I can get into recovery mode. How do I remove the package and uninstall it from recovery via root? Ubuntu 13.10
<she_dyed> uninstall?
<Mega1> i got gtk-warning **: cannot open display
<she_dyed> sounds like its not yet 100% done
<she_dyed> you got to make it spit out an xorg.conf
<she_dyed> do it as sudo/root
<hitsujiTMO> Arcanis_: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-prime && sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<she_dyed> tweak it to get what, 2 screens going
<she_dyed> you give up so easily
<k1l> Mega1: what ubuntu excactly? what program? what command?
<Arcanis_> unable to write to /var/cache/apt/ also im on a phone. so im slow to respond.
<she_dyed> ubuntu probably has a wiki page for guys with nvidia HW
<ikonia> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Mega1> i am useing 12.04.1 lts
<Mega1> serveerr
<she_dyed> in one place
<ikonia> ughhh why are you doing this on a server
<she_dyed> nice, thanks ikonia
<ikonia> why not just install the desktop - that has all the X11 stuff setup already
<Mega1> i am useing putty to login
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> you still want X11 - so why not just install the desktop version, it's already done, working and setup for you
<ikonia> you can still login to the desktop with putty
<k1l> Mega1: of course that is not a unimportant info.
<k1l> so cou need a cli tool to extend then partition
<Mega1> hd is full
<ikonia> you're doing this just to extend a partition ?
<Mega1> need to do a update and the hd is full
<ikonia> so either a.) use parted to re-size the disk or b.) even better, boot from a livecd and re-size the partition
<ikonia> why are you messing around trying to setup X
<ikonia> more so if your disk is full
<hitsujiTMO> Mega1: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l && du -h
<k1l> ikonia: we suggested to use gparted not knowing he was on server
<she_dyed> lordy backaswards
<hitsujiTMO> k1l: he'd still need to use gparted from a live cd, not the installed system
<ikonia> so perhaps he should say "I don't have X11 - I'm on a server" rather than trying to install things to a full disk
<Cyrus_Virus> Snap dizzle my nizzle
<ikonia> Cyrus_Virus: no need for pointless comments
<Cyrus_Virus> Yes sir
<ikonia> thanks
<k1l> hitsujiTMO: right. i am even more confused right now what the setup there is
<tophyr> JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/ java -version           -----> java version "1.6.0_27".... 0_o
<ikonia> java_home is not the path to the binary
<Mega1> login as: gordon
<Mega1> gordon@nightserver.no-ip.info's password:
<Mega1> Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-35-generic-pae i686)
<Mega1>  * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Mega1>   System information as of Tue Feb 11 23:21:28 GMT 2014
<hitsujiTMO> tophyr: ls -l `which java`
<hitsujiTMO> !paste | mega1
<ubottu> mega1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mega1> sorry
<T1960CT> Hey hitsujiTMO
<tophyr> ikonia hitsujiTMO aside from re-linking that.. is there a way to make 'java' point to the correct one, on demand? i don't want to change java versions for the entire system (or even for my entire session), i just want to run a particular command on openjdk7 instead of sunjdk 6
<ikonia> tophyr: set JAVA_HOME correctly, or call the correct java binary
<ikonia> tophyr: it's that simple and it's specific to your session
<tophyr> was i not setting the home correctly in the above?
<hitsujiTMO> tophyr: check the update alternatives bit from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<ikonia> that is system wide
<ikonia> which he's just said he didn't want to do
<hitsujiTMO> ikonia: ahh, missed that bit. woops
<lickalott> gents, trying to connect to a samba shared printer off of a windows computer (printer is connected via usb).  I can see it and connect to it but when i try to print it tells me that it's "holding for authentication".  It also says Idle - Tree connect failed (NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED).  I've ensured that it's shared out.  i even went as far as to make an account just for me on the windows box.  Anyone got any advice/assistance for me?
<daftykins> lickalott: shared out via what permissions?
<ikonia> lickalott: I suspect it's going to be the nt account/group's permissions don't allow you to connect/send to the printer
<tophyr> yeah, the machine i'm working on needs specifically the oracle jdk for what its job is.. i'm trying to just get a side project completed on it, and that proj reqs openjdk-7
<lickalott> i have everything checked for me daftykins
<duhj> Could someone help me get grub to recognize windows 8.1 on a second hard drive from the drive I am using ubuntu from.
<daftykins> lickalott: what do you mean?
<daftykins> oh as in permissions, right
<lickalott> printing, manage print jobs, manage printer etc...
<lickalott> ikonia, how do I change that?  gpedit?
<Dark_Arcana> hitsujiTMO, This is Arcanis_
<ikonia> lickalott: you'd need someone who' on top of windows permissions
<lickalott> it works fine from windows btw.  I simply type \\IPaddress then connect to the printer
<hitsujiTMO> duhj: whats the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep grub
<Dark_Arcana> hitsujiTMO, I was able to fix the problem. I installed root-system-bin
<lickalott> my account is an admin account
<Dark_Arcana> hitsujiTMO, then I could remove nvidia-prime and it booted fine. Thanks for the help.
<lickalott> printers are my kryptonite
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | Dark_Arcana
<ubottu> Dark_Arcana: Glad you made it! :-)
<tophyr> ikonia: was i not setting the java_home correctly above? or will that java_home method simply not work in ubuntu? i'm not running java directly, so passing -jamvm won't work either.
<Dark_Arcana> Yay :D
<Dark_Arcana> Everyone in here have a good one! Back to learning more about how linux works. I'm trying to get rid of Windows... this is so much better.
<tophyr> perhaps i made this up but i was under the impression that 'JAVA_HOME=<wherever> <some_command>' would run <some_command> and all its children in whichever JDK was directly specified.
<daftykins> lickalott: under the actual windows printer share, did you explicitly add your user under security? on the ubuntu system, did you install samba and create a password for your user the same as on the windows system via smbpasswd?
<duhj> hitsujiTMO: grub-common					install
<duhj> grub-efi-amd64					install
<duhj> grub-efi-amd64-bin				install
<duhj> grub-efi-amd64-signed				install
<duhj> grub2-common					install
<Guest80941> help add or change from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<TJ-> Zooklubba: Are you still about?
<hitsujiTMO> duhj: can you pastebin the output of: os-prober
<ikonia> tophyr: java_home is just a variable
<Beldar> nineball, You can have bothe desktops installed.
<Beldar> both*
<hitsujiTMO> duhj: sorry, that should be: sudo os-prober
<nineball> no
<funky> hey folks, whats the easy way to enable remove desktop in ubuntu via CLI?
<nineball> just upgrade to 12.4 do not like the set up
<nineball> from an old 9.10
<Beldar> !details | nineball all in one post
<ubottu> nineball all in one post: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nineball> ok sorry need help installing from ubuntu to xubuntu
<duhj> hitsujiTMO: I am getting no output from sudo os-prober
<hitsujiTMO> duhj: ok then. can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l                                   and please use paste.ubuntu.com
<nineball> found it in ubuntu software center sorry and thanks
<nineball> do i need to restart computer ?
<k1l> nineball: just log out
<k1l> and then choose xubuntu on the login screen
<nineball> thank you k11
<phuh> nineball: you're very welcome
<nineball> how do i run a windows only program that is free?
<k1l> !wine | nineball
<ubottu> nineball: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<duhj> hitsujiTMO: ubuntu pastebin doesn't seem to be working but here:http://pastebin.com/vFGVgPq9
<Mega1> the paste.ubuntu.com is not working for me
<hitsujiTMO> duhj: your windows is installed as a bios/legacy install, where you've installed ubuntu in uefi mode. this is why ubuntu can't see windows. you need to install them both as uefi, or both as bias/legacy
<Mega1> the first line is /dev/mapper/Techno-root  33281840 12006372  19584844  39% /
<Mega1> second is udev                      1021228        4   1021224   1% /dev
<hitsujiTMO> Mega1: use pastebin.com or another  alternative then
<nineball> k11 thanks
<Mega1> past bin not working
<duhj> hitsujiTMO: Thankyou. WAsn't even aware that was a thing. I don't remember having any options of installing UEFI when i installed windows what would that look like?
<hitsujiTMO> duhj: did you install windows from usb? you prob had the usb formatted as ntfs which cannot be booted by uefi and therefore forces legacy mode
<hitsujiTMO> duhj: to boot uefi you must boot from fat12/16/32 for non ro-fs
<nineball> help setting up a cannon wifi printer?
#ubuntu 2014-02-12
<nineball> help with a pulse equalizer?
<ikonia> nineball: https://help.ubuntu.com will teach you the basics about all the things you've asked for help with
<ikonia> then you can ask more specific questions and get real help
<SpartanS63> Can anyone help me with the nvidia-prime package and multiple monitors?
<Ubuntu1> question on backup, is there a way to compress my back up into a few separate folders to put on disk? I have limited space to back up too
<tharkun> Ubuntu1: yes depending on how you made your backup or what are you backing up for the matter
<SpartanS63> Can anyone provide some help with Nvidia Optimus laptops and multi-monitor configurations?
<viper_67> Help removing kde plasma from saucy salamander ?
<nineball> ikonia thanks
 * Gaming4JC signed https://thedaywefightback.org/ petition o
<viper_67> I uninstalled kde but kubuntu is splash screen , and kde desktop is still in my log on and still works
<daftykins> viper_67: you removed every package in kubuntu-desktop ?
<nineball> help with this Unable to locate package pulseaudio-equalizer
<viper_67> daftykins, yes, I followed  a guide that removes everything and it's stll there
<viper_67> daftykins, http://installion.co.uk/ubuntu/saucy/universe/k/kde-plasma-desktop/uninstall.html
<daftykins> just a thought here but uh, that guide doesn't sound too good?
<daftykins> viper_67: if you open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" what does it say? don't hit yes just yet.
<jeffrey_f> Ubuntu1: You can script a zip or tar (or any other of your choice) to a destination folder then back up that particular folder ONLY.
<rabbitear_sdf> ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAADAQABAAABAQDRErEj1o+Him9nR+kLHPL7Bhv1IMnvsuLQ0Z2FzXVJb4UjAYzAIxQGfGQc8EWbujoV8KcqT2mUTAXWR7qL1wxM734mwNZBHiCQWr2jNg4m+xrGio/UbC5UEcHs4hLYB3DI7Wxs9TJDpshhnRQiAUepD4qHc93MO2xw1hpn3FKJyoC6/xFjoS6fwJ0RC3IgQn6+M0iukmdvRIYxoxfsPpE+ueb6/nJIPrwB4LIxgByb5mDcsfD97cM1Z9o5ediWDAhVda3ro1kXm3rtVNYJq9HvtcTzoOXQqsBYcy+lxpGe39vGD7rN5h47IAELUqdr70V0BwiRvifgsWQbW8SLnmrl kreator@wumpus
<viper_67> daftykins, http://ur1.ca/gm1ti
<daftykins> viper_67: run "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<viper_67> daftykins, already did
<daftykins> could be worth a restart
<viper_67> ok be right back
<Gaming4JC> rabbitear_sdf: uh bro it's time to change your key now... O_o
<rabbitear_sdf> Gaming4JC: I know, atleast it has a passphrase
<ki7rw> can ubuntu be installed on a tablet?
<hitsujiTMO> Gaming4JC: its a pubkey. perfectly ok to paste here
<Gaming4JC> hmm :/
<hitsujiTMO> !ubuntu-touch | ki7rw
<hitsujiTMO> !touch | ki7rw
<ubottu> ki7rw: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ki7rw> thanks
<viper_67> daftykins, nope it still shows kubuntu when i restart, and the desktop is still availiable
<daftykins> so it's just a session choice at login?
<hitsujiTMO> viper_67: apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop | grep 'Recommends\|Depends'     remove from that list what you don't need
<viper_67> daftykins, yea kde is still there, and i can use it
<daftykins> http://superuser.com/questions/30112/kubuntu-to-ubuntu
<viper_67> hitsujiTMO, that didn't do anything
<viper_67> daftykins, restarting again
<Busybyeski> if i "lock" my session, are currently running processes still active?
<Busybyeski> like something compiling
<TJ-> Busybyeski: yes
<Busybyeski> TJ-: great, thanks!
<nineball> ok found it
<viper_67> daftykins, well i can't figure it out.
<Ubuntu1> how do I add a PDF file to backup?  keep getting error
<viper_67> Ubuntu1, what do you mean add it to backup
<Ubuntu1> viper: putting folders together for backup but having a problem with PDF files and I dont know why
<nineball> like backup.pdf?
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: start by explaining exactly what you are doing, what you are expecting to happen and what actually happens
<viper_67> my thoughts exactly
<Ubuntu1> I dont need a full system backup, I dont have enough storage space so I gathering selective files, like pictures and documents, and some themes, brushes, and fonts........backup will not let me put pdf files in the list, I need these pdf files as they are manuals
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntu1: what exactly are using to backup?
<viper_67> Ubuntu1, I see what your saying.  Could you just put all of your pd'f files together in a folder and use gzip to compress them
<Ubuntu1> the only thing I have is cd/dvd
<viper_67> Ubuntu1, cloud storage or google storage would be a work around for you. Google Drive
<Ubuntu1> viper: I have just about 4 gig  how much will it cost to backup to Ubuntu One?
<nenex> I dated a guy named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<user3214> Hi, I'm trying to test my friend's webcam from a Live USB (13.10), but when I try apt-get install cheese, I get an error "no installation candidate"
<hitsujiTMO> user3214: you need to enable the universe repo, then apt-get update before installing
<duhj> jitsujiTMO: So I reinstalled windows 8.1 with a disk and chose UEFI for the disk drive when i installed it. So now I ended up with the windows boot mgr being in UEFI mode but the normal windows partition is not, is that normal? Also I am still not getting windows as an option in GRUB, but the output of os-prober shows Windows now.
<duhj> hitsujiTMO: ^
<hitsujiTMO> duhj: in ubuntu run: sudo update-grub
<duhj> hitsujiTMO: Somewhat unrelated but why not use update-grub2?
<hitsujiTMO> duhj: ls -l `which update-grub2`        <- running this should explain
<duhj> hitsujiTMO: Thankyou so much for the help! It worked!
<user3214> hi hitsujiTMO, thanks, that worked :)
 * ki7rw dosen't know what's going on but my line input setting keeps changing (sound card) - portaudio
<Dice-Man> hitsujiTMO: i ran the app through the terminal and finally i could update my system
<Dice-Man> the update manager app
<Akiva-Mobile> I am curious whether this should be considered a bug in the ubuntu mono font: ⊃ is not mono
<hitsujiTMO> Akiva-Mobile: depends on if that is a modifying char or not, but confirmed here, so most likely a bug
<Akiva-Mobile> hitsujiTMO: what is a modifying char?
<jake_> how guys been having a few issues with my graphics driver would anyone be able to give me some advise on this?
<hitsujiTMO> Akiva-Mobile: some chars aren't actually used on they're own and are intended to be compounded with another char. these chars typically show up pretty funny
<Akiva-Mobile> hummm, I mean, these are just symbols from symbolic deductive logic... I wonder of other mono languages monotize them
<Akiva-Mobile> what is the most common mono font?
<bricks413> hello!
<hitsujiTMO> Akiva-Mobile: i've tested some other monospace fonts and the char shows up as the correct width there, go ahead and report the bug
<Akiva-Mobile> hitsujiTMO: sure
<hitsujiTMO> !away | LarrySteeze
<ubottu> LarrySteeze: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<LarrySteeze> Excuse me?
<LarrySteeze> I didn't change my nick at all, I got disconnected. ZNC changed my nick automatically.
<she_dyed> its the bot
<LarrySteeze> hitsujitom is a bot?
<LarrySteeze> hitsujitmo that is
<she_dyed> no, ubottu oh now i see my bad Larry
<hitsujiTMO> LarrySteeze: you should configure znc to /away rather than change nick
<LarrySteeze> hitsujitmo: sadly, I don't believe I have that option as I do not manage the znc server.
<LarrySteeze> fortunately, I only get disconnected once every couple weeks or months though, so you should not see it often.
<canthearyou> Can anyone help me with an audio issue I'm having? Pretty new to Ubuntu, running 13.10. It's treating all sound outputs as an input, so I'm getting a really bad feedback loop on any sounds coming from the system.
<Kolol> I know this isn't the exact channel, but #libreoffice is dead. Would someone be willing to take a question regarding Calc on LO?
<tmager> canthearyou: I'm not a particular expert, but if you run alsamixer (in the terminal) and look at the playback and capture pages, do things that look like outputs appear in the capture page?
<she_dyed> if all you get is silence after sprinting the question...
<she_dyed> springing*
<Kolol> s there a way to reduce the cells so that all can be shown on 1 page, (similar to how Excel does "Fit all Columns on Page" or "Fit Entire Sheet on Page")
<Kolol> Is*
<she_dyed> Kolol when you get to page layout or Print setup page, I think you'd find that checkbox there
<canthearyou> tmager: it's just Mic Boost and Capture
<ignacio> ayuda porfavor
<ianorlin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tmager> canthearyou: in the capture? hmm, okay... any odd sound hardware, or just default sound setup?
<canthearyou> tmager: if I go into the sound settings and enable the mic the feedback (even if i turn off the actual physical switch on the mic to ensure there's no sound input) the feedback kicks up and above capture, appears CAPTURE in red
<canthearyou> default sound setup. this is a brand new OS install
<tmager> canthearyou: it sounds almost like you have the audio output tied into the mic input -- you say the feedback occurs without it being enabled, though?
<canthearyou> so I should preface by saying I'm using an external headset, one with separate mic and headphone jacks, also has a mic off switch on the headset itself. when i go into the sound options and disable the microphone inputs, i still get the feedback/echoing
<she_dyed> now go to capture and MM (Mute0 that input
<she_dyed> (Mute)*
<canthearyou> in capture all I have is Mic Boost and Capture
<she_dyed> that CApture, slide down to 0
<z1haze1> hello
<canthearyou> okay
<she_dyed> hey there z1haze1
<skinux> Anyone know a way to get System Monitor to show name of tab/extension instead of a ton of Google Chrome processes?
<z1haze1> is anyone here that was around when i had issues with permissions on my server yesterday or the day before?
<z1haze1> im still inthe same boat and really wanna try to fix it, because i cant get the guy to reformat he keeps blowing me off
<she_dyed> i wasn't here for the whole thing, just the tsil end
<she_dyed> tail*
<MysticalBurrito> Hello
<z1haze1> well basically what i did, i goofed up chowning a directory
<canthearyou> still getting crazy echoing with that turned all the way to 0
<z1haze1> intsead of running ./ i typed /
<z1haze1> and i overwrote the root directory for a lot of stuff
<tmager> canthearyou: would having loopback enabled do that?
<z1haze1> and now of course im having a lot of issues, cant sudo, cant use screen
<z1haze1> but i do have root now, so i can try to fix it anyone could help me who knows a lot
<she_dyed> do you recall who assisted you then
<z1haze1> i cannot remember, there were a number of people
<z1haze1> i think 1 in particular was very helpful but i cannot remember the name
<MysticalBurrito> I was trying to install the Intel Graphics drivers in ubuntu 12.04 LTS and while installing the dependancies, my window borders disapeared so I rebooted, after rebooting I get the bootscreen which then halts and I get the error "Can not write bytes: Broken pipe"
<she_dyed> but he might recognize your issue if you post in the forumsa big "THank you but"
<z1haze1> can you help?
<hewhomust> dude just ask your question
<z1haze1> anyone with knowledge on permissions and linux would be able to help i think
<z1haze1> hewhomust, are you talking to me?
<hewhomust> yes no one can help you if they dont know whats wrong
<canthearyou> tmager: I don't know what loopback is or if it would be enabled
<somsip> z1haze1: if you want to find who they were, look here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/02/ But just clearly state your problem on one line ans someone will help if they can
<z1haze1> i already wrote wat was wrong
<z1haze1> z1haze1> well basically what i did, i goofed up chowning a directory
<she_dyed> only a smidgen
<z1haze1> intsead of running ./ i typed /
<somsip> z1haze1: so you did chown {something somthing} /
<z1haze1> and i overwrote the root directory for a lot of stuff
<z1haze1> and now of course im having a lot of issues, cant sudo, cant use screen
<somsip> z1haze1: so what exactly did you do
<z1haze1> yea
<z1haze1> chown minecraft:mcserver /
<z1haze1> instead of ./
<tmager> canthearyou: alsamixer, all the way to the right under playback, there may be something called "loopback" and either enabled or disabled above it
<she_dyed> with no other flags
<z1haze1> so my root file permissions are all jacked up
<z1haze1> no it was -R
<z1haze1> but icancelled it
<z1haze1> but it still got a lot
<she_dyed> how soon
<MysticalBurrito> Does anyone know how to fix the broken pipes error?
<z1haze1> 5 seconds
<z1haze1> maybe
<somsip> z1haze1: stop with the commentary please.
<she_dyed> Mystic it could be more than that
<z1haze1> what?
<z1haze1> somsip what are you talking about?
<canthearyou> tmager: disabled
<MysticalBurrito> My computer is now giving me a broken pipes error after I tried to install the dependancies for the Intel Graphics Driver
<somsip> z1haze1: stop saying one thing on one line. Give me chance to help you and I will. Be annoying and I go back to doing something else
<z1haze1> ok, mybad she_dyed asked what i wrote and i answered
<she_dyed> no, she was giving more info
<she_dyed> ok
<somsip> z1haze1: looking around, the standard suggestion is to reinstall, eg: http://is.gd/ZuuXTh http://is.gd/jGJMx4 http://is.gd/bq0fED
<z1haze1> yea except
<somsip> z1haze1: searches for 'ubuntu fix standard root permissions' are giving lots of results if you research that yourself. But you will be checking and fixing a lot of directories, which is why reinstalling from a backup is recommended
<z1haze1> i dont have the virtual keyboard access or w/e and the guy is just blowing me off about it
<z1haze1> therse a lot of information that i cannot phsyically download and reupload, its too much so how can i back it up?
<somsip> z1haze1: I don't understand much of what you're saying there. Virtual keyboard? w/e? It sounds like you've messed up a server and the owner/your client is not happy about it?
<z1haze1> no he just doesnt care
<z1haze1> he gave me the server to use, he has a lot of them
<z1haze1> and yesterday morning when i was in here getting help, they asked if i could get access to the virutal keyboard or something to do a clean reinstall or something.. and i cannot do that
<z1haze1> i only have root via ssh
<she_dyed> burn a CD/DVD with the files you cba to put online, etc z1haze1
<somsip> z1haze1: anyway - it;s immaterial. You either reinstall and restore from backup, or you will have to research further to find advice on exactly what folders should have what permissions, and change them back.
<z1haze1> i dont have physical access to the server
<mrmowgli> just rebooted 12.04 lts and now there's no screens
<mrmowgli> Pretty fun
<somsip> z1haze1: I understand what you're saying. So you have to get the provider of the server to reinstall
<mrmowgli> no new kernel updates, but there was an update to primus
<z1haze1> i said hes blowing it off because it means nothing to him
<z1haze1> someone yesyerday was actually helping me redo the files permissions, etc with looking at screen shots of my ls -la
<mrmowgli> Anyone happen to know how to get things back?
<somsip> z1haze1: use the irc logs if you want to find them. See my first response to you
<z1haze1> if you dont care to do that, thats fine, but thats my only option
<z1haze1> yea i opened it up, therse just tons and tons of things inside yesterdays fodler, i dont kno wwhat to check into
<SpartanS63> Does anyone know how to get a second monitor working with nvidia-prime?
<z1haze1> and thats cool, u dont wanna help me. if i knew how to look for the helper i would.. but ive not used irc logs before and the structure is massive and confusing
<somsip> z1haze1: you find the month, and the date, and the #ubuntu channel. Then you search using your browser for your name and look for responses
<z1haze1> theres tons of options
<she_dyed> SpartanS63: you got the nvivia installer?
<she_dyed> nvidia*
<guthead> I'm trying to compile dwm-6.0 with xft patch, but during compile it indicated that I am missing ftheader.h - I tried search apt for a dev packaged containing that header file but I'm having no luck - does anyone know where I can get it for ubuntu?
<SpartanS63> I installed the nvidia-331 drivers via PPA and the nvidia-prime package
<SpartanS63> I'm running on Ubuntu 13.10 kernel 3.11.x
<z1haze1> #ubunt1.html #ubutntu+1.txt ... etc.. theres hundreds of files in here is there are in particular that holds chat logs?
<somsip> z1haze1: link http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/02/ Select the date you had the discussion, lets say 11. Scroll down to #ubuntu.txt. Click link, search
<SpartanS63> she_dyed: sorry, those two above messages should've gone to you.
<she_dyed> thas fine no stress
<she_dyed> you following the guide SpartanS63
<she_dyed> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<z1haze1> it was stepjohn
<z1haze1> very helpful friendly person
<SpartanS63> she_dyed: Yeah, I installed via PPA and the drivers are working fine, but hotplugging into my laptop via HDMI doesn't. It's an Nvidia Optimus laptop and I do understand it's not the best supported yet, but I heard with the nvidia-prime package you could get power management and multi monitor support.
<DaemeonZane> Is anyone here fairly familiar with scripting and willing to check a simple script for me?
<she_dyed> have you ever worked with a different linux
<she_dyed> like a liveCD,
<SpartanS63> I've used a liveCD before, but I never got any life out of an attached monitor.
<she_dyed> attached with what,vga cable or DVI or HDMI
<guthead> DaemeonZane: what language? you should visit an appropriate channel, such as #bash or #python
<MysticalBurrito> Is anyone able to help me?
<DaemeonZane> guthead: I'm setting up a simple sh script, but I'm a n00b with that sort of stuff
<SpartanS63> HDMI, I've tried with mini-DP as well, but still nothing.
<guthead> MysticalBurrito: !ask
<canthearyou> Had a little bit of help before but didn't get very far; can anyone help me figure out why my laptop would be treating all audio outputs as inputs? Loopback is disabled. If I put music on or do anything that would output sound, the bar that shows the mic activity responds to it as if it was next to the speaker - but my microphone is physically switched off
<guthead> !ask > MysticalBurrito
<ubottu> MysticalBurrito, please see my private message
<guthead> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guthead> <_<
<MysticalBurrito> my computer is running 12.04 LTS and I am getting a Could not write bytes: broken pipe error
<MysticalBurrito> I dont see private tabs
<guthead> MysticalBurrito: are you sshing into a box? or are yout alking about the localhost?
<guthead> talking*
<MysticalBurrito_> This booting up from my laptop as the main operating system
<guthead> DaemeonZane: I'm nto familiar of all the exact difference between sh and bash, but I know most people tend to write .sh scripts when in reality they ar writing.bash scripts
<guthead> not*
<guthead> MysticalBurrito: Does 'free -m' and 'df -h /' indicate you have space still available in your memory and in your disk?
<MysticalBurrito_> I do not know how to get into terminal prompy
<MysticalBurrito_> prompt*
<MysticalBurrito_> my computer isn't making it to the login screen even
<she_dyed> what aboutctl-alt f1
<guthead> MysticalBurrito: try hitting ctrl+alt+f2 and it should ask for a user login and password - or just open terminal emulator from unity or whatever fancy bar thing you are using
<DaemeonZane> the burrito left
<MysticalBurrito_> i cannot do anything untill I log in
<MysticalBurrito_> but ctrl alt f2 might work
<guthead> MysticalBurrito_: do you happen to know how much memory and disk space you have available on that machine?
<guthead> MysticalBurrito_: it might not be enough for your system to load, as unlikely as that seems to me
<guthead> MysticalBurrito_: other than that, I'm out of ideas, this isn't my expertise
<MysticalBurrito_> I just installed this yesterday
<MysticalBurrito_> and it was working fine untill I installed dependancies for the Intel driver
<she_dyed> in think he said he aborted an install for the graphics
<guthead> MysticalBurrito_: when it is booting up, do you get the purple ubuntu loading screen?
<MysticalBurrito_> Yes
<she_dyed> MysticalBurrito_: then the pipe error theen nothing right?
<guthead> MysticalBurrito_: you can hit Esc during that time to see all the actually init messages as your system start - it might give you a clue if something halts your system from booting up
<MysticalBurrito_> the screen will show "Could not write bytes: broken pipe"
<guthead> MysticalBurrito_: do you happen to know how big the partition you installed to was? and also how much ram your laptop has?
<MysticalBurrito_> I am also running on 4GB ram and 500GB hard drive
<guthead> MysticalBurrito_: then that is likely not the issue I'm expecting
<MysticalBurrito_> yeah after installing my intel dependancies my graphics went all weird so I had to force a restart
<MysticalBurrito_> and since thne my computer is doing this
<she_dyed> yes, he has plenty of either one
<she_dyed> i am leaning towards finishing up those dependencies from cli
<guthead> all my google results are leaning towards an issue with the login manager, but I shouldn't think that should stop MysticalBurrito_ from being able to use ctrl+alt+f1 to get a runlevel login
<she_dyed> right, i +1 ^
<MysticalBurrito_> I cannot do runlevel login
<MysticalBurrito_> It's not doing anything
<she_dyed> ctl-alt-f2?
<syzo> I screwed up my apache2 install and it won't run php scripts anymore, just show the text. I also can't install libapache2-mod-php5, because "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1". xubuntu 13.10. Anyone have ideas?
<guthead> MysticalBurrito_: did you install ubuntu with grub? I'll assume so: at boot, when it asks you what to boot into, select Ubuntu recovery
<MysticalBurrito_> no I did not install with grub
<MysticalBurrito_> also my laptop is missing it's onboard display so I am forced to use an external monitor
<guthead> MysticalBurrito_: did you instlal a boot manager that offers the recovery option at all? If not, then you will need to resort to loading a liveCD environment and then chrooting into your system, most likely
<guthead> install*
<MysticalBurrito_> it's very difficult to get it to boot to CD
<MysticalBurrito_> I've been trying all day to get it to work
<she_dyed> why, have you a docking station for your laptop
<guthead> MysticalBurrito_: well if you can't select a runlevel and you can't select a recovery mode from boot, you are running out of options, frankly
<MysticalBurrito_> I know
<guthead> MysticalBurrito_: would a usb be better?
<MysticalBurrito> I just found if I press ctrl alt del my computer will restart
<guthead> MysticalBurrito_: another question that might be worth asking, did you install sshd by any chance? if your system is booting up partially and it's only keeping you from runlevel or recovery becaus eof something weird, you might be able to ssh into the laptop - although I wouldn't expect you to have sshd installed on a laptop <_<
<MysticalBurrito> no, a normal HDD
<she_dyed> you never know
<guthead> MysticalBurrito_: erm, I think you might be mistakening sshd with SSD. sshd is the daemon for hosting ssh connections
<guthead> MysticalBurrito_: if you happened to have sshd installed on a laptop (sshd is intended for remote server access) you could use another machine (or putty in windows) to *possibly* access the failing machine by 'ssh user@laptop.ip.address.or.hostname"
<guthead> MysticalBurrito: definitely not intended usage, but I'm just scrapping ideas off the bottom of the barrel since you mentioned booting to livecd was difficult
<syzo> I screwed up my apache2 install and it won't run php scripts anymore, just show the text. I also can't install libapache2-mod-php5, because "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1". xubuntu 13.10. Is there a known fix for this?
<shreezbot> ls
<offthenon> syzo,  Is the php module loaded?
<syzo> I think there is no php module
<guthead> syzo: I don't know about the apache and php ordeal, but for installing new packages, try running 'sudo apt update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5'
<syzo> "sudo a2enmod p<tab>" gives me only proxy stuff
<guthead> command will update apt db, will try to force install missing dependencies, and then lastly try to install your package
<guthead> s/apt /apt-get /g
<syzo> same error, "dpkg: error processing libapache2-mod-php5 (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<junknown> Hellooo. Ubuntu 13.10. Try to install prop drivers with apt-get but when I reboot I get a flashing red green blue black and white screen
<junknown> I use a GTX 780
<offthenon> syzo, will apt install anything at all?
<syzo> I believe
<guthead> syzo: you ran apt-get -f install? if so then try 'sudo dpkg --configure libapache2-mod-php5' and see if dpkg can fix it
<syzo> do you have a random thing I can try installing?
<syzo> guthead: same error
<syzo> and yeah I ran the -f install
<offthenon> sure "git"
<syzo> have it already lol
<offthenon> lol
<guthead> dpkg gaveyou the "...returned error exit status 1" too?
<syzo> ah, installing sl worked
<offthenon> check the /var/lib/dpkg/info/ dir for any scripts
<syzo> yeah guthead :(
<offthenon> syzo: any files starting with libapache2?
<syzo> offthenon: I get a few starting with libapache2-mod-php5
<guthead> syzo: this seems similar to your predicament returned error exit status 1"
<guthead> woops, meant to paste this : https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1-a-171107/
<guthead> coincedentally, same package too
<offthenon> try removing those files and running the set of commands the guthead gave you again
<syzo> the -f install didn't work in my case though, and ok offthenon
<guthead> syzo: in addition, the link I posted above, on post #14 was sugegsting to remove a series of php5 related packages and reinstalling them
<guthead> suggesting*
<syzo> Ok now I'm really confused. "libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.", no php apache module
<syzo> to enable
<offthenon> syzo: try "sudo apt-get purge libapache2-mod-php5"
<offthenon> syzo: then give it another shot
<zsw_> can someone tell me how to make my computer run faster
<guthead> zsw_: give it legs
<zsw_> what
<guthead> zsw_: I kid
<zsw_> ok good
<syzo> offthenon and guthead: yeah I noticed the "dpkg --audit" command that I didn't know about in that one post, ran it, and it told me to reinstall libapache2-mod-php5, so I uninstalled it, purged it, and reinstalled it, and now it works :) Thansk a bunch!!
<guthead> zsw_: in all seriousness, cut back on services and background process (like those little panel applets and things) and also don't run as much software at the same time
<zsw_> but seriously
<offthenon> syzo: Great
<guthead> syzo: reinstalling will often fix packages that faield to install properly but have managed to trick apt-get into thinking it is installed properly
<zsw_> i know that but its always ruuning slow now and i want to know some commands to make ubuntu run faster
<guthead> failed - ANYWAYS glad to hear you eventually fixed it :)
<guthead> zsw_: that's not a thing, sorry
<syzo> guthead: but I uninstalled it and reinstalled it like 10 times haha. don't know why it worked this time. but anyway, thanks! peace :)
<zsw_> but theres a program i can download i just dont know name
<guthead> zsw_: you could look into cpulimit and ulimit and some not so user-friendly things like that to help limit the amount of resources you allow to specific processes
<guthead> zsw_: it won't make your computer faster, just let you manually control who gets to eat all the pie
<zsw_> and i tryed assessing bios and i dont know password for stuff
<guthead> zsw_: things like cleaning up cache and making space can help a lot too
<zsw_> what about bios
<guthead> zsw_: also avoid using swap pagefiles as that can slow down your performance by relying on hdd read/write to act for memory buffering
<zsw_> oh right
<guthead> bios wont make your computer faster unless you are planning on overclocking and your bios supports it and you know what youa re doing
<zsw_> i just want to axsess bios for know reason
<guthead> i wouldnt know how to reset your bios password, sorry - plus that is out of scope for this channel
<zsw_> what  channal would be in scope for stuff like that
<ubuntu13> zsw_, what bios?
<zsw_> can you explain bios to ubuntu 13
<guthead> zsw I'm not sure :x I'd almsot suggest just looking in google how to reset the password for your specific bios
<zsw_> ok thx for help
<pipi> I want to this package --> xcb-util. its not in the rep but I found it here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xcb-util/0.3.8-2build1. Is there a way I can add this to the rep ?
<ubuntu13> zsw_, Turn your pc off and remove the pins from position 1-2 to 2-3 for a few secs and reboot.
<pipi> I want to isntall**
<ubuntu13> Damn, he's gone. His loss
<pipi> Or do I have to build it from source ?
<offthenon> ubuntu13: I was kinda looking forward to you explaining where to find the jumper
<guthead> ubudebnux: you can still /msg him
<guthead> im just, sloppy now
<offthenon> pipi: I'm not an expert, but I assume adding it to the repo would be more involved than building it
<pipi> offthenon: Ok, Noob here. So can't we add it as a ppa ?
<offthenon> pipi: I should probably clarify. If your goal is only to get it up and running then building it is the most straight forward solution.
<offthenon> pipi:unless the developer offers a ppa
<zsw_> firefox is runing like crap and is starting to really piss me off so i want to do somthing obout cpu space but dont know what to do.
<Moorvogi> anyone know java and have a few minutes?
<pipi> offthenon: aha, ya he doesn't offer a ppa. So I guess I'll build it from source then.
<zsw_> hello
<SpartanS63> Anyone able to help out with getting multiple monitors working on an Nvidia Optimus system?
<offthenon> pipi:I wish I could offer some help there. if he has a "make configure" script then it would probably be relatively painless.
<mal10c> Moorvogi: sure, we may have to move to a java channel though
<zsw_> hello
<Moorvogi> k #java ?
<she_dyed> SpartanS63: how many screens?
<mal10c> Moorvogi: yep, see you there
<SpartanS63> she_dyed: Just my laptop display and one external monitor connected via HDMI.
<zsw_> hello? anyone
<Moorvogi> @mal10c - bahh.. aparently #java is invite only
<Moorvogi> @mal10c - how about #javaprogramming
<she_dyed> boot with 2 screens, both working?
<mal10c> Moorvogi: that sounds good too
<she_dyed> see how far you can go on your own with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/363775/what-is-the-use-of-nvidia-prime
<apb1963> Until very recently I was able to take screenshots...  now pressing the printscr key brings up a browsswwer window about ksnapshot... which is already installed.  How to fix?
<SpartanS63> she_dyed: No, there's no output to the second screen.
<ardian_> hi, im new to linux a friend of mine said that your eyes may hurt from linux could that be true ?
<zykotick9> ardian_: FUD for sure...
<she_dyed> SpartanS63: see if you need to sdet itvia BIOS
<SpartanS63> she_dyed: It works fine via Windows and my BIOS is locked down by the vendor, so I can't do anything that will matter in the BIOS.
<she_dyed> ardian_: don't wear the CDs
<ardian_> she_dyed, cds?
<she_dyed> nvm
<offthenon> apb1963: Did you check how the keyboard shortcuts are configured in system settings?
<apb1963> I did not
<CrazyZurfer> hi guys, I've been having trouble with PlayOnLinux and had several error reports from xorg... any idea? here's some info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6917976/
<offthenon> There is a section in there dealing just with screen shots.  Not sure if it will be any help though
<MrJerome> I have an nvidia graphics card and the proprietary drivers suck; but if I don't use them, my GPU fan is blasting on high all the time. Is there a way to chill the fan out with the open source drivers?
<zykotick9> MrJerome: i have heard, but don't know the details, that Nouveau (the free driver) lacks powermanagement support :(  best of luck.
<apb1963> offthenon: The comment on preset actions says : Launches KSnapShot when PrintScrn is pressed.
<apb1963> offthenon: maybe I should try reinstalling ksnapshot... maybe it will fix something.
<apb1963> offthenon: how odd... it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop along with ksnapshot... that seems pretty drastic
<jpds> apb1963: Nope.
<jpds> apb1963: Look at 'apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop'.
<pipi> LoL. I can't even run .configure . What a misreable life :-(
<CrazyZurfer> hi guys, I've been having trouble with PlayOnLinux and had several error reports from xorg... any idea? here's some info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6917976/
<apb1963> jpds: OK, so there is tons of stuff...  what is it that you're telling me?  kubuntu-desktop is not dependent on ksnapshot....
<mitchelwb> I had a run in with HDD partitions this weekend.  I thought that having data stored on the second and third partitions on my HDD would be safe when I overwrote a non-booting 12.04 install with a 13.10 instance.  It merged all three partitions and dumped all my data.  I'd still like to have multiple partitions, but I don't want to deal with this again if I update to 14.04 in a few months.  Is there a way I should be creating the pa
<apb1963> pipi: have you tried ./configure ?
<pipi> apb1963: ya, checked 4 lines and then stopped here. "checking for m4 that supports -I option... configure: error: could not find m4 that supports -I option"
<apb1963> pipi: apt-get install m4 ???
<offthenon>  pipi:it does appear to be a package
<pipi> lol, apb1963 there was a file called m4 inside the package. So I thought ./configure was not able to communicate with it
<apb1963> pipi: it seems odd that whatever packagr e you're installing would include an incompatible m4
<jpds> apb1963: Read the last line of the description.
<apb1963> ugh... what a horrid irc client
<apb1963> yes it's looking for an m4 that supports a particular option
<pipi> yup, now stopped at "configure: error: Package requirements (xcb >= 1.4) were not met:" OK, since its my 1st time compiling advanced package. Is there a trick to automate this instead of searching for the missing package online, Downloading it. Then compiling it from source ?
<apb1963> jpds: wait... which description?  pipi's description?  Or the kubuntu-desktop description?  lost now.
<apb1963> pipi: just a guess but it sounds like whatever you're installing wasn't packaged properly.....  dunno.  I'd just apt-get install m4 and see what happens from there.
<offthenon> apb1963: i guess if all you are doing is a reinstall, you could try to force it to be removed. but it might "make bad things happen"
<apb1963> offthenon: yeah I don't want to uniinstall the desktop
<pipi> apb1963: Well, I am installing bspwm. Here are the dependences. # Dependencies
<pipi> - libxcb
<pipi> - xcb-util
<pipi> and lastly - xcb-util-wm. 3 of them are not in repo
<kat_> Hi, does anyone know how to use AntiX? I know it's late to be asking.
<kat_> There appears to be no one over on that channel.
<ianorlin> AnitX is not ubuntu
<offthenon> apb1963: you can use dpkg to remove it "sudo dpkg -r --force all <package>" also the -P will purge instead of remove.  but you have to promise not to hunt me down when this breaks your system
<apb1963> pipi: no idea what that package is.... I'd suggest getting on their mailing list and asking for help there.  If they don't have a place to ask for help... I'd Iouldn't install it.
<apb1963> offthenon: no promises
<offthenon> apb1963: Then you could just reinstall the package
<pipi> apb1963: Ya, They have it packaged for Arch and gentoo. But not Ubuntu
<apb1963> offthenon: I can't afford to break my system any more than it's already broken
<pipi> basically, its a tiling window manager...
<apb1963> pipi: I'd expect them to have instructions on how to do it... if they don't, and if you don't have the knowledge it itotall it yourself... I wouldn't do it.
<apb1963> I hate this irc client... worst one yhet
<pipi> apb1963: which irc client are you using ?
<Teratogen> I have ubuntu running on a netbook
<ianorlin> apb1963: then isntall another one
<Teratogen> how do I change resolution?
<apb1963> ianorlin: I've already tried two others
<Teratogen> I tried ctrl-alt-+
<Teratogen> no don
<Teratogen> does not work
<apb1963> ianorlin: I don't know of any more.
<apb1963> pipi: KVirc
<qin> apb1963: irssi?
<apb1963> qin: isn't that a non-gui client?
<qin> apb1963: is it a problem?
<MACscr> is there a way to specify a repo when trying to upgrade a package? I see the repo has a new version of a ruby package that i need, but it doesnt seem to find it when i specify the version manually with apt-get
<apb1963> qin: I think it's probably not a prefernence
<apb1963> for the record, I can in fact spell... it's this stupid irc client that keeps messing me up
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat apb1963
<offthenon> MACscr:maybe this will help? http://superuser.com/questions/124174/how-can-i-specify-the-repository-from-which-a-package-will-be-installed-emacs
<apb1963> ianorlin: yeah, I tried alll 3 kubuntu clients
<MACscr> offthenon: nope. As i mentioned, it doesnt seem to find it when i specify the specific version
<Worm_in_a_Box>  Is there a command to make the bars/menus disappear on gnome?
<mitchelwb> sorry to repeat myself.  Is there a way to create a partition so that the data is safe during a reinstall? (similar to the way you can reinstall windows on a C: without destroying other partitions or the data on them?)
<MACscr> mitchelwb: of course. works the same way
<mitchelwb> MACscr, I found out this weekend that it doesn't.
<MACscr> create a separate /home or whatever you want
<MACscr> mitchelwb: it does
<mitchelwb> I thought my data was safe, but when I installed 13.10 over 12.04 it merged and wiped all three of my partitions.
<MACscr> you just dont know what you are doing and you wiped the whole drive instead of just the appropriate partitions
<Ben64> mitchelwb: theres an option when installing called "format", if you format it, everything goes away. the easiest way to allow for reinstalls and things is to make a separate /home partition
<apb1963> mitchelwb: did you perhaps give it ending cylinders that were a bit too large?
<offthenon> ;'
<offthenon> '
<offthenon> ;'
<offthenon> ;'
<offthenon> ;'
<offthenon> ;'
<offthenon> ;'
<MACscr> also, why didnt you just upgrade instead?
<offthenon> sorry
<mitchelwb> I didn't see anything during the reinstall process that led me to believe it was going to mess with my partitions.  It offered to upgrade, set up a dual boot, or overwrite, but never said it was going to destroy my partitions.
<qin> Worm_in_a_Box: there is shell extention "Hide Top bar" installable via ff, and "tweaks"
<mitchelwb> I did the overwrite because the whole reason I was doing it was because my machine locked up and I had to do a hard reboot.  It wouldn't boot.  I saw no sense in upgrading an install that wasn't working.
<MACscr> lol
<Teratogen> I have ubuntu running on a netbook,  How do I change screen resolution?
<Worm_in_a_Box>   Hmm, wont do.
<Teratogen> ubuntu desktop that is
<Worm_in_a_Box>  Everything but the background disappeared on gnome.
<Worm_in_a_Box>  Only on this specific user.
<qin> Exactly will do.
<Worm_in_a_Box>   Any idea of how I can fix it?
<qin> Wait, fix what? Do you want to hide your bar or recover it?
<Worm_in_a_Box>  Recover it.
<mitchelwb> so realizing that I did the overwrite and not an upgrade, is there a way create partitions so that this doesn't happen again?  (don't worry, I learned my lesson anyway, ALMOST everything I was concerned about was already backed up to the NAS, so it wasn't a huge loss... the one file that wasn't backed up took me days to recover though)
<Ben64> mitchelwb: well anytime you tell it to overwrite, it will
<zsw_> im in terminal and im trying to assess the command 'su' and i type my password correct and it says 'Authentication failure' as if i got the pass wrong.
<zsw_> what do i do
<Ben64> !root | zsw_
<ubottu> zsw_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mitchelwb> Ben64, yeah.  And I can't get in to the philosophy of why it shouldn't without upsetting folks here (found that out this weekend as well)
<qin> Worm_in_a_Box: How it happened? http://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults
<zsw_> what is 'root password'
<qin> zsw_: sudo -i; own password & good luck.
<MACscr> im sorry, but overwrite means overwrite. not sure how thats confusing
<Ben64> zsw_: the password that "su" requires
<rww> zsw_: use sudo instead of su
<zsw_> how do i get my root password
<Ben64> zsw_: all you need to do is "sudo <command>" you shouldn't need to be root ever
<mitchelwb> I assume if I had the machine set up to dual boot to windows on a different partition and tried to do what I did, it wouldn't have overwritten my windows partition would it?
<zsw_> but the artical im reading says su
<Ben64> zsw_: well then you might not want to be following that, it likely isn't for ubuntu. what are you trying to do?
<mitchelwb> Ben64, I expected it to overwrite all the data on the primary partition.  overwriting data and merging partitions are different processes and I didn't expect it to do both.
<MACscr> merging partitions? wth are you talking about
<offthenon> I have to agree somewhat with mitchelwb here.  Overwrite and wipe or two different things
<offthenon> *are
<MACscr> there is no such thing afaik as merging partitions
<offthenon> although if I were confronted with the option I would check the doc or ask OR make a backup before jumping in
<mitchelwb> MACscr, I felt the same way.  I had three partitions on the drive.  OS was installed on one.  I cleared data I wanted to save off the primary partitions and stored them on the other partitions.  Then reinstalled the OS telling it to overwrite the old (nonbooting) OS.
<apb1963> Generally "merging partitions" is more commonly referred to as deleting partitions and creating them as a larger size... thereby "merging" them.
<mitchelwb> When it was finished, I had one partition and all my data was gone.  (I've been scouring the free space with photorec for the last 48 hours to find the one file I wanted)
<qin> mitchelwb: What partitioner opyion have you used while installing?
<qin> *option
<MACscr> apb1963: there is no such thing though. what installer or software says such a thing?
<Worm_in_a_Box>  qin , I don't remember ,it was a long time ago. I rarely use gnome, so I was ok with it.
<qin> Worm_in_a_Box: just reset the setting, as shown in the link
<mitchelwb> qin, I have a 1TB drive that was brand new.  I installed Ubuntu on it brand new but only gave it 200G because I didn't know if I wanted to stay with it or spend the money on a win license.,  after about a year, I decided I was apparantly sticking with Ubuntu, so I used gParted to partition the remaining 800G as two partitions.
<Worm_in_a_Box>  I will do it. Thanks.
<offthenon> Partition magic used to be able to merge NTFS
<mitchelwb> I"m not sure what options I used though.
<apb1963> MACscr: Merging?  None that I know of.  Dhowever fdisk will do it if you don't know what you're doing :)
<offthenon> and preserver the data at the same time
<MACscr> offthenon: i dont think so
<offthenon> MACscr: I'm sure. Maybe not partition magic. I've done it with windows partitions
<mitchelwb> I don't really *NEED* to have the partitions, I can and do use my NAS to store most things... but it's very handy for the way I work, and honestly, had some data that wasn't worth backing up, but wasn't stuff I really wanted to lose.  That's why I'd like to figure out how to do it correctly now.
<fibz_> anyone know the location of that xscreensaver test pattern image with the burning screen in the middle?
<offthenon> MACscr: I wish I could remember the name...
<qin> MACscr: If you turn small partition into one larger, regardless how cubersome process is, thats merge...
<offthenon> MACscr: http://www.partitionwizard.com/help/merge-partition.html
<fibz_> i miss partition magic
<offthenon> Still not helpful to mitchelwb though
<MACscr> qin: if you delete a partition in the process, its not a merge
<mitchelwb> offthenon as part of the process I've gone through this weekend, I now have a bootable partitionwizard disc.
<qin> MACscr: I knida agree
<fibz_> i recommend Redo! or systemrescuecd for that
<DenSaakalte> Hey, everyone. I'm having an issue with IRC right now, and xchat... I don't understand why, since it was working fine this morning: Every time I try to connect to ANY server using the 6667 port, it crashes. Some server don't allow any other port aside from 6667, so I can't connect there for the time being.
<offthenon> MACscr: if you WIPE a partion it's not a merge.  I agree with that.  It is possible to delete and restore a partition table without data loss
<mitchelwb> MACscr that's a good point.  I've been saying that my three partitions were merged, but I suppose, in reality, they weren't.  Instead, I should say that all three of my partitions were removed, and one giant partition was inserted in their place.
<apb1963> so as long as we're talking about partitions.... if I want to clone a  partition... should I  create a partition on the new disk before I clone it?  Or will clonezilla just do ithe right thing?  I assume it will do the right thing... but since I've never used it before... I'm asking if anyone knows ofr sure
<mitchelwb> Either way, I lost all the data that was on the two secondary partitions
<Ben64> mitchelwb: you should pay more attention to the installer, it doesn't do anything without notifying you first
<Worm_in_a_Box>  When I make tenderloin steaks with gorgonzola sauce, should I cook the meat with the sauce a bit, or just throw the sauce over the meat?
<apb1963> mitchelwb: should not have happened.... overwrite seems drastic to me... unless it fully explained what it was going to do.
<offthenon> mitchelwb: wait... what were we trying to help with here? a /home partition
<MACscr> offthenon: might want to read that entire article. That merges D and E and puts the data on C
<ablyss> ain't nothing good on chat tonight.  ubuntu entertain me plz
<mitchelwb> Ben64, as a result of all the nonsense I've gone through trying to recover my file, my machine doesn't boot again, so I need to reinstall again.  This time, I plan to read through everything it does with a keen eye to make sure I didn't miss anything.
<qin> mitchelwb: and where the lost data supposed to be? If you overwrited partition tables, use testdisk to see what you acctually can recover.
<offthenon> MACscr: that is clearly a typo
<MACscr> i dont think so
<qin> mitchelwb: instead of reinstalling use live usb, so you will keep some chances of recovery missing files
<mitchelwb> qin, that's what I've been using.  testdisk comes with a utility called photorec that allows you to search and recover files.
<mitchelwb> qin, I've not done it via usb, is there a difference between usb and cd?
<DenSaakalte> See, it happened again :(
<offthenon> MACscr: it says drive F will be stored to c
<offthenon> MACscr: the example is merging E and F
<qin> mitchelwb: yes, you can same some results on usb... has testdisk seen old partition table, before you overwrited them
<mitchelwb> testdisk didn't really return anything, but I wasn't as concerned about restoring the partitions... I just wanted the spreadsheet that I track my bills with.  (don't ask me why I didn't have that on the NAS!)
<qin> offthenon: MACscr is purytan, and merging do not equal copynig deleting and resising and moving.
<mitchelwb> would I be better off to boot to partitionwizard and set up the partitions I want, then boot to the live cd to do a clean install?  I don't intend to often find myself in a position where I need to do more than just upgrade my OS, but if this happened again, it'd be nice to know I could do it easily without this type of issue again.
<fibz_> you dont need to do a clean install. boot a live CD and use gparted
<shardikthebea> whats the best windows app for accessing files on ubuntu partition?
<fibz_> there isnt one really
<mitchelwb> fibz_ my machine doesn't boot now.  I jacked around so much with the hard drive trying to recover my file that it doesn't boot now.
<Gnar> seriously why does ubuntu suck so much ass?
<Gnar> i cant even get this shit to install
<MACscr> lol, its pretty damn easy to install
<Gnar> i just tried installing lubuntu 14.04
<Ben64> Gnar: if you just want to rant, leave. if you want support, lose the foul language and ask an actual support question
<Gnar> and its not even recognizing it as a bootable drive
<MACscr> 14.04 isnt even out
<fibz_> 14.04 isnt even out yet, you expect a perfect polished experience?
<Worm_in_a_Box>  How can you not install ubuntu.
<Ben64> 14.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 until release date
<Gnar> no wonder this garbage is free
<qin> mitchelwb: in that case scalpel or foremost, there is also carver-recovery
<MACscr> eh, put the troll on ignore
<mitchelwb> qin, I tried scalpel but didn't get very far with it.  photorec found my file for me though.  So now I just need to get my machine back to normal again.  I'm done with the file recovery business! :P
<MACscr> hmm, i really wish i could figure out how to upgrade my ruby-sinatra package to a newer edition. Drives me nuts that this other repo has it but i cant seem to upgrade to it. apt-cache doesnt even see it
<Tachyoniz> get the best irc shell http://www.mediafire.com/download/dak4uvbug7yhm6y/kittys.exe
<Tachyoniz> :D
<Tachyoniz> i use it
<Tachyoniz> it's awesome
<DenSaakalte> Would that work in my case?
<han`> an .exe? right
<DenSaakalte> I need to figure out why I cannot connect to any server using ports 6667 to 6669
<Tachyoniz> yeah
<DenSaakalte> At least not using xchat... I checked my computer (using windows) and it worked fine with mirc
<DenSaakalte> I could connect here because it's 8001
<Ben64> Tachyoniz: don't post that kind of stuff here
<Ben64> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Ben64> that's a virus posted above, do not download
<han`> unless you're running ubuntu :)
<han`> but yeah, pretty obvious it was a virus
<DenSaakalte> I won't download it anyway, I want a client, not some shady file
<Ben64> DenSaakalte: you may want to try the xchat support for your issue
<DenSaakalte> They only have one email apparently
<Ben64> what about #xchat
<DenSaakalte> * Cannot join #xchat (You are banned).
<DenSaakalte> That's... weird?
<DenSaakalte> I've never been there
<Ben64> you probably need to register
<DenSaakalte> -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<DenSaakalte> -NickServ- You are now identified for DenSaakalte.
<she_dyed> yes, on freenode
<Worm_in_a_Box>  Are you using xchat ?
<DenSaakalte> Yes
<Worm_in_a_Box>  Are you root?
<fibz_> anyone know the location of that xscreensaver test pattern image with the burning screen in the middle?
<DenSaakalte> I am not root right now
<DenSaakalte> I'll start it using root
<DenSaakalte> Hold on
<Ben64> no
<DenSaakalte> "Running IRC as root is stupid! You should
<DenSaakalte>   create a User Account and use that to login."
<DenSaakalte> Well geez
<safri8> i'm unable to log in into desktop. after rebooting a stuck desktop i get to the log in screen on restart but with only one desktop instead of two, and i'm unable to log in (i'm thrown back into log in screen).  how can i disable in a tty the dual display mode?  i tried an xrander command but it doesn't work and i'm unable to stop lightdm from running.
<Ben64> yeah... some channels ban root, thats why he asked
<DenSaakalte> Oh fuck
<DenSaakalte> I am getting to the bottom of this
<Ben64> watch the language here
<Flat4ForLife> !language | DenSaakalte
<ubottu> DenSaakalte: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DenSaakalte> Sorry, sorry...
<DenSaakalte> I was going to say, I think I figured it out, it must be something with my user account, because I logged in as root, started xchat and could connect to an irc server using 6667 without problems
<fibz_> there is an option to set to force ident on your account so other people cant use the name for more than a few seconds. dont remember how, ask in #freenode
<Flat4ForLife> you register it with nickserv
<fibz_> yup something is wrong. simple fix is to sudo apt-get purge xchat && sudo apt-get install xchat
<fibz_> Flat4ForLife, nope, i never ident and i have not taken the time to set the option to force ident so any one can use my nicks
<DenSaakalte> Good idea... Hopefully my settings will remain there, right?
<fibz_> no they will not. thats what purge does,
<qin> what was the idea..
<DenSaakalte> I'll save them somewhere safe
<Flat4ForLife> i was just saying to do so, you register your nick with nickserv
<DenSaakalte> If that works then something is off with the config
<DenSaakalte> I'll be back in a bit
 * Flat4ForLife walks away
<Ben64> easier option, quit xchat. open terminal. type "mv .xchat2 .xchat2_backup" and open xchat again
<DenSaakalte> Okay
<fibz_> thats a question for #freenode
<DenSaakalte> Alright, that's better, thank you Ben64
<DenSaakalte> be right back
<Flat4ForLife> i know this isnt the grub channel, but is anyone in here good with grub?
<fibz_> just registering your nick on freenode does not stop others from using it. its just a way of getting it back once you log on and some one else is using it. if you dont want others using your nick, thats an option you must specify with nickserv
<Flat4ForLife> really? ok try changing to my nick
<fibz_> you are logged in. i cant. but once you go offline, i can
<fibz_> ask in #freenode they will confirm
<safri8> i'm unable to log in into desktop. after rebooting a stuck desktop i get to the log in screen on restart but with only one desktop instead of two, and i'm unable to log in (i'm thrown back into log in screen).  how can i disable in a tty the dual display mode?  i tried an xrander command but it doesn't work and i'm unable to stop lightdm from running.
<Testnickweifjwie> ok try it now
<fibz_> have you already identified?
<Testnickweifjwie> nope, just disconnected and joined as this nick
<fibz_> k
<qin> safri8: sudo service lightdm stop; will put X down.
<Flat4ForLife> hi
<Testnickweifjwie> now give it a second
<Flat4ForLife> i am me
<Flat4ForLife> NOT!
<Testnickweifjwie> ... i thought that was the whole point in registering with nickserv
<Testnickweifjwie> wtf
<Flat4ForLife> if you change back, you will get your nick back. if you dont want me doing this, you must tell nickserv
<safri8> qin: it worked.  now how do i disable the 2nd display?
<Flat4ForLife> ask in #freenode
<Testnickweifjwie> good to know, i thought it was the other way around
<qin> safri8: http://superuser.com/questions/618127/disable-unplugged-displays-xrandr
<qin> safri8: useful?
<safri8> qin:  i typed  xrandr --auto  but i got can't open display 0
<safri8> qin:  i get it too with just  "xrandr"
<`Fibz`> anyone know the location of that xscreensaver test pattern image with the burning screen in the middle?
<she_dyed> safri8: whats your graphics card, what does srnadr -q show
<she_dyed> (most likely1display recognized)
<Flat4ForLife> so can you register it to where no one can use it even for the 30 second period fibz?
<she_dyed> xrandr, sorry^
<`Fibz`> this is a question for #freenode
<safri8> she_dyed: command not found
<she_dyed> its with an x, pardon the typo
<qin> safri8: DISPLAY=0: xrandr; why do you think that it is a problem? does /var/log/ saying something useful?
<Flat4ForLife> yea well as usual no one responds lol
<safri8> qin: it says something about Can't launch X server Xephyr.notfound in path
<safri8> qin: i thought it'll be a good start to debug it by disabling dual displays
<she_dyed> their homepage Flat4ForLife http://irc.freenode.net has FAQ,explains a lot
<nearst> safri8, locate Xephyr ?
<`Fibz`> i only know i can do that because i troll Flat4ForLife
<qin> that makes sens
<Flat4ForLife> she_dyed, thanks ill check it out
<safri8> nearst: how can i locate it?.
<nearst> safri8, either use whereis or locate command
<she_dyed> i had those same questions bofre ,you're welcome, Flat4ForLife
<she_dyed> before*
<zsw_> how can i get backtrack
<safri8> nearst: couldn't find any xephyr
<Flat4ForLife> zsw_ look up kali linux
<zsw_> i have xubuntu not kali linux
<she_dyed> isnt the command lshw| grep VGA
<Flat4ForLife> 'Fibz' haha uh oh :/
<Ben64> zsw_: why are you asking about backtrack then?
<zsw_> idk got good rivews and i want
<Flat4ForLife> zsw_ you asked about backtrack, not xubuntu. backtrack/kali is its own OS
<Flat4ForLife> its not a program to install
<zsw_> o ok
<she_dyed> safri8: THSTS ^ THE COMMAND TO DETERMINE WHAT YOUR GFX hw IS
<zsw_> can i dualboot
<Ben64> backtrack no longer exists, it is now kali and neither are supported in this channel
<Flat4ForLife> well not its own "OS" but its own linux version
<she_dyed> SORRY ABOUT CAPS
<qin> safri8: cat /etc/X11/Xreset.d/README or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Flat4ForLife> yes zsw_. like Ben64 said, though, its not supported by this channel
<zsw_> ok whats a channal that is
<Ben64> you're in the #ubuntu channel right now
<nearst> zsw_, ever try google that ?
<qin> zsw_: #kali-linux, see ya
<nearst> my unity didnt show a cursor
<Flat4ForLife> anyone in here good with grub? ive tried the grub channel multiple times over the past few weeks and never receive a response
<nearst> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Flat4ForLife> i didnt ask to ask a question, i asked one
<safri8> outpu tof grep is VGA compatible controller
<qin> ubottu should be weaponised with distro channel quick redirection function
<ubottu> qin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<she_dyed> safri8: is it one of these
<she_dyed> !nvidia > safri8
<ubottu> safri8, please see my private message
<lustic> does anyone know how I can add commands to the "command line parameter" in a game installed via wine ?
<safri8> she_dyed: it's not
<Ben64> lustic: wine blah.exe -foo -bar
<she_dyed> not 1 of the 3 mentioned, safri8, matching the grep VGA output?
<DenSaakalte> Fixed the XChat issue... It seemed to be a corrupt notify.conf file, I removed it and it works nicely now
<Flat4ForLife> i will explain then. i have a 13.10 install thats not modified and i cannot boot into ubuntu or mac os from the grub menu. however, using rEFInd, i can boot into both find. any ideas?
<DenSaakalte> Thanks for the suggestion, Ben64
<CrazyZurfer> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<lustic> when I go to the poperties for an .exe installed in wine,  it only presents the .exe as a name, and no target field,  that doesn't matter?
<Ben64> !yay | DenSaakalte
<ubottu> DenSaakalte: Glad you made it! :-)
<DenSaakalte> :D
<CrazyZurfer> !optimus CrazyZurfer
<safri8> she_dyed: what 3 did you mention?
<DenSaakalte> See you all later
<somsip> !optimus | CrazyZurfer
<ubottu> CrazyZurfer: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Ben64> lustic: depends how you're trying to launch it
<safri8> i did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  but command not found
<Flat4ForLife> any recommendations for fan/temp control on a mac using 13.10?
<she_dyed> safri8: maybe no dash after dpkg
<safri8> she_dyed: error: need an action option
<safri8> i don't understand documentation says it was the right way..
<somsip> Flat4ForLife: you could search here http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<she_dyed> safri8: see the reply from ubottu 3 gfx HW 1st line
<Worm_in_a_Box>   Will java autoupdate with apt?
<somsip> Worm_in_a_Box: yes, if you installed from the official repos
<darthanubis> yes
<Worm_in_a_Box>  Firefox keeps talking about an update.
<Worm_in_a_Box>  When I enter this bank site.
<she_dyed> they usually dont recognize *any browser in LInux
<safri8> she_dyed: I remember now! before last reboot I followed installed gminer
<she_dyed> gminer, safri8, does it runinlinux or uses Wine
<safri8> i did sudo X -reconfigure and i got number of detected screens doesn't match number of creater devices
<safri8> she_dyed: it runs natively if you compile it
<safri8> correction X -configure
<safri8> she_dyed: you have to make changes to the graphic drivers to install cgminer
<`Fibz`> she_dyed, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Gw7YPYgMgNNU42skibULbJJUx_suP_CpjSEdSi8_z9U/preview?sle=true
<CHEVAL> HEY!!!
<Neizan> anybody knows any method to show graphical text to user in a hour in concret?
<CHEVAL> Am I alone?
<CHEVAL> Hey, in IRC how to do i change between windows? In the text mode
<nearst> CHEVAL, which client ? irssi ?
<Neizan> what's your client IRC Cheekio ?
<Neizan> CHEVAL*
<CHEVAL> Yes irssi thanks
<Neizan> Alt+nº
<nearst> alt + 1, 2, 3
<CHEVAL> i wanted to learn the hard way :3
<CHEVAL> YES!!
<nearst> learn the hard way = man -k irssi :))
<CHEVAL> Any great sites with commands guys? So im less noob when asking
<CHEVAL> OHhh man lol i forgot
<Neizan> anybody knows a tool to show a message to the user of ubuntu?
<CHEVAL> nearst, after byte matching in wireshark ill pass on man -k irssi lol
<jeffrey_f> CHEVAL: what are you looking for exactly?
<qin> CHEVAL: also arrows (with alt)
<nearst> CHEVAL, u can find out a few wallpaper with the command which u can look it everyday :)))
<jeffrey_f> CHEVAL: Google is your friend.  Before messing with commands, you may want to consider installing Ubuntu in VirtualBox and playing in VirtualBox so you don't do what I have done a few times, Bork your system.  If you break the system in VirtualBox, you can just reinstall.
<CHEVAL> Jeffrey_f, im used to linux, just never found the time to play with the chat, not very popular at uni
 * jeffrey_f understands
<safri8> she_dyed: i think this is the problem i had:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/130153/directed-back-to-login-screen-every-time-after-upgrade-to-12-04-from-11-10
<safri8> she_dyed: I sploe too soon...
<safri8> *spoke
<ttal> Hey all.
<ttal> Anybody know the difference between wine, wine-tricks, play on linux?
<nearst> google ?
<somsip> ttal: AIUI, wine is the main compatibility layer, wine-tricks adds clever stuff to make certain things work, playonlinux is wine optimised for games
<ESL|fzninuse> My Xubuntu 13.10 boots to a blank screen with blinking cursor after grub.. removing quiet splash from the bootoptions shows: "EXT4-fs (sdb1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro" how to fix that?
<cfhowlett> !wine|ttal
<ubottu> ttal: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ttal> somsip: ubottu: I see, thanks for the info. Appreciate it.
<karstenk1977_> please can you help me to setup ping? I cannot ping anything and some servers are not resolved by configured dns
<karstenk1977_> all firewalls are off
<karstenk1977_> so i cannot use SOAP at the moment
<karstenk1977_> plz help
<Tom1> i have a problem with my flash drive, i made 3 partitions with gparted in Ubuntu, now when i connect the pendrive in windows 7 i can see only 1 partition, i can't see the rest  of two partitions.
<b0x> thats because windows doesnt read efs
<b0x> only fat and ntfs
<Beldar> Tom1, windows will only show one partition on a usb without a 3rd party.
<Tom1> beldar: why? in ubuntu i can see all partitions.
<sunshine-api> ^^^^hallo
<cfhowlett> Tom1, ubuntu ain't windows.  different capabilities
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, greetings
<`Fibz`> ms has no interest in being compatible with ubuntu
<she_dyed> tom1 welcome to microsoft, here's your blinders
<Tom1> cfhowlett: can i see all partitions of pendrive in newer windows8? or xp and seven?
<cfhowlett> Tom1, no no and no.  please direct complaints to Microsoft
<Tom1> i use only ubuntu.
<sunshine-api> halllo
<`Fibz`> you need to partition it in formats windows understands, like FAT16, FAT32, exFAT and NTFS
<sunshine-api> einer da
<cfhowlett> Tom1,?  then why do you care what windows is showing
<sunshine-api> rauche hile ŵegen mein ŵlan
<cfhowlett> !de|sunshine-api,
<ubottu> sunshine-api,: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<`Fibz`> anyone know the location of that xscreensaver test pattern image with the burning screen in the middle?
<sunshine-api> de=
<sunshine-api> °?
<sunshine-api> ok thanks
<safri8> I keep getting a can't open display 0 when trying to do Xrandr command. doing an export DISPLAY=:0.0 doesn't help
<Tom1> cfhowlett: actually i have dual boot , most of the time i use ubuntu, but also use 7 sometimes. i have some .exe files on those partitions.
<cfhowlett> `Fibz`, in terminal     whereis xscreensaver    will show you
<cfhowlett> Tom1, you can downgrade your partitions format from ext4 to something windows can read - not recommended IMHO
<sunshine-api> hello
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, greetings
<sunshine-api> i can english a little bit
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, what's your issue?
<Tom1> cfhowlett: windows can't read ext4 partitions.
<she_dyed> safri8: odds are, lxdm or lighdm already grabbed it for logon
<sunshine-api> my friend her linux wlan connectet but no    connect to webside
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, but connected to other sites?
<Tom1> can windows read ext4 partitions?
<cfhowlett> Tom1, no
<safri8> she_dyed: i thoguht so... .so how do i stop it? i tried  service lightdm stop
<safri8> but it keeps reloading..
<sunshine-api> jey
<sunshine-api> jes^ can not on wŵw sidês^
<Kartagis> !find flac123
<sunshine-api> wlan connetctet
<ubottu> File flac123 found in openvas-plugins-dfsg
<sunshine-api> firefox can not find the sides
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, test a different browser and see
<cfhowlett> !browser
<ubottu> Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<she_dyed> safri8: pick the next one
<she_dyed> export DISPLAY=:1.0
<sunshine-api> ja ok
<she_dyed> export DISPLAY=1:.0or something like that
<safri8> she_dyed: i get it with all display
<she_dyed> when you get an xorg,conf xrandr will be able to work
<safri8> ok
<she_dyed> google the arch or gentoo forums, but ubuntu has documented the same info already
<`Fibz`> cfhowlett, the xscreensaver default image is not located in any of the directories specified by whereis xscreensaver
 * artienne looks around
<Oog> my syslog stops logging... it wasnt working for days then the server restarted and it started working
<cfhowlett> `Fibz`, this is the flaming tv, right?
<Oog> now it has stopped working again
<`Fibz`> correct
<ESL|fzninuse> My Xubuntu 13.10 boots to a blank screen with blinking cursor after grub.. removing quiet splash from the bootoptions shows: "EXT4-fs (sdb1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro" how to fix that? Booting to recovery and choosing "resume" boots the system completely.
<Oog> the last thing in syslog.1 is kernel: hrtimer: interrupt took 20529437 ns
<cfhowlett> `Fibz`, do you remember the name of that one?  I can look
<`Fibz`> i wish i knew
<cfhowlett> but I've got about 75 of them
<Flat4ForLife> ESL|fzninuse, have you tried a nomodeset ?
<Oog> ive tried /etc/init.d/rsyslog restart - doesnt do anything.
<`Fibz`> that would make this so much easier
<cfhowlett> `Fibz`, patience
<ESL|fzninuse> Flat4ForLife: yep.. no change
<Flat4ForLife> ESL|fzninuse, which drivers are you using?
<Oog> i commented out the |/dev/xconsole line in /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf  because i read online that causes issues if xconsole isnt installed and its not
<`Fibz`> device timing out. might want to try smartmontools to make sure the device isnt failing
<`Fibz`> @ ESL|fzninuse
<ESL|fzninuse> bumblebee with nvidia-319-updates
<she_dyed> boy,xconcole, that doc you're reading could be *old*
<she_dyed> xconsole^
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys, what if I want to make a short command when i enter a piece of text "xx" it would do cd /bla/bla/bla  run ./app -c ../projects/xx/xx.conf ?
<Wiz_KeeD> how do I go about that?
<ttal> is there a wine-like equivalent for mac apps?
<Flat4ForLife> ESL|fzninuse, did you just install the drivers and it stopped working after reboot? or has it worked with these drivers before?
<safri8> she_dyed: I can't create Xorg.conf because I get a "number of created screens does not match number of detected devices" error
<ESL|fzninuse> worked for ~6 months without any issues...
<ESL|fzninuse> i've installed adb-tools yesterday
<Oog> she_dyed: its in my syslog config file though
<`Fibz`> write the batch script, then go into the settings manager edit keyboard settings, add new mapping to launch that script on desired maped keys Wiz_KeeD
<Oog> do you have other ideas?
<Flat4ForLife> hmm thats odd. maybe try what 'Fibz' said
<svarma_> Hey Everyone
<ESL|fzninuse> ok.. thanks
<svarma_> what is the lync alternative to Ubuntu
<svarma_> ?
<cfhowlett> svarma_, lync????
<Oog> ha
<Oog> sudo restart rsyslog seems to fix it while /etc/init.d/rsyslog restart doesnt
<she_dyed> yeah,safr you need to go through the steps buntu recommends for your HW.
<svarma_> cfhowlett: Microsoft office communicator
<she_dyed> then we can revisit the xrandr safri8
<safri8> ok thanks
<she_dyed> yw
<she_dyed> even those arch guys have hammered it out
<vimbro> test
<`Fibz`> pas
<`Fibz`> +s
<she_dyed> the lync is like our xvnc or xvncserver svarma_ can do apt-cache search vnc
<cfhowlett> `Fibz`, this one:  from cli:   xflame-root
<cfhowlett> `Fibz`, ignore
<`Fibz`> k
<cfhowlett> `Fibz`, XFlame ?
<cfhowlett> `Fibz`, you can specify image grabs in the xscreensaver preferences Advanced tab
<sunshine-api> we can i install  chrome for linux,,  i have  the ordner
<cfhowlett> !chromium|sunshine-api,
<ubottu> sunshine-api,: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<`Fibz`> cfhowlett, yes. my ultimate goal is to figure out where that picture is located however
<cfhowlett> `Fibz`, ask the xscreensaver packager?
<sunshine-api> is that for linux mint KDE?
<`Fibz`> i suppose thats the answer
<sunshine-api> my friend need that
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, chromium *should* run in mint
<sunshine-api> firefox can not open^sites over wlan
<`Fibz`> i found it for Ubuntu Satanic, but their system is toally dirrent and none of the directories exist in Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> `Fibz`, wait the burning pipe guy is from ubuntu SE?
<ESL|fzninuse> `Fibz`: smartmontools shows no errors
<sunshine-api> i need mint channel?
<cfhowlett> !mint|sunshine-api,
<ubottu> sunshine-api,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sunshine-api> have you a name or can i help me for address for download
<sunshine-api> chrominum for mint KDE
<sunshine-api> thanks
<Tom1> sunshine-api:can we use 32bit softwares on 64 bit Ubuntu os?
<Ben64> Tom1: yes, you can
<`Fibz`> YES
<`Fibz`> oops
<Tom1> ok
<sunshine-api> ^^
<Tom1> Ben64: thanks
<Jebus> I am trying to encrypt my flash drive using truecrypt and it when I get to the part about formating it near the end it asks if I want to use linux ext 2,3, or 4 I am using a 16GB flash drive and I am trying to encrypt the entire flash drive
<`Fibz`> EXT2 is faster but has some issues, EXT4 is prefurred
<`Fibz`> neither will be usable on Windows
<Jebus> thank you `Fibz`
<Jebus> because EXT3 was making it crash
<svarma_> \quit
<sunshine-api> i need link
<sunshine-api> ^for  ^32bît   ĉhromium
<sunshine-api> keÅ·board  ^error
<sunshine-api> ŝôrr^<^
<El_Quedro> lol
<helmut_> hi
<`Fibz`> sunshine-api, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser
<`Fibz`> hi
<sunshine-api> hi
<sunshine-api> thx
<sunshine-api> what i need on this site for download
<Ben64> sunshine-api: why not "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<sunshine-api> for^my^    friend ^hêr comp^
<sunshine-api> keyboârd^êrror
<Guest48713> can someone tell me is tor mail gone
<cfhowlett> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<sunshine-api> that^     â commând?=
<Ben64> sunshine-api: your friend can do "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser" too
<ocx> Hi, i have an ubuntu system 12.04 to which students can come and plug in their usb sticks. When the usb stick is plugged for the first time it gets assigned partition 1 on /media/usb1 and partition 2 on /media/usb2, now if the usb is removed and replugged sometimes partition1 goes into /media/usb2 and partition2 goes into /media/usb1. Usb sticks cannot be identified since any kind of usb stick can be brought by any student,we dont have 
<ocx> What we want to achieve is when the usb stick is replugged, the partitions need to be mapped as they were initially mapped on the first initial usb insertion. Thank you
<rethus> I try to install this package in 13.10: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/saucy/kde-telepathy-integration-module
<rethus> but even if universe is in the apt-sources, its not available
<Guest48713> tor-mail anyone help
<cfhowlett> Guest48713, ask the tor suppport channel - this is ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !tor
<sunshine-api> ^^^
<Guest48713> sorry wong place
<sunshine-api> tor ^mâil
<hoijui> i installed the workman and workman-p keyboard layouts
<hoijui> and i can select them with setxkbmap
<hoijui> but not through the GUI
<hoijui> (keyboard layout settings)
<hoijui> any idea? :D
<hoijui> using KDE
<tapout_> when i do;  aptitude search ddrescue, it doesn't find anything... why is that?
<sunshine-api> ĥello mŷ  friend ha^ve  not so good     space for downloading
<sunshine-api> google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<sunshine-api> we  can i install^that
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb will install it
<cfhowlett> !info ddrescue
<ubottu> Package ddrescue does not exist in saucy
<sunshine-api> a ok
<sunshine-api> in terminal?
<sunshine-api> newbee sorry
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, terminal
<ocx> they will bring any usb stick, means you can have any kind of partition on it, but i dont want these partitions to be mapped randomly on /media/usb1 /media/usb2 etc, they need to be statics so that each time they are inserted they map to the same mountpoints iptable keel l
<sunshine-api> thx
<ocx> i need some help please
<cfhowlett> !patience|ocx,
<ubottu> ocx,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<iptable> ocx: you don't need to repeat the same thing on all the channels like that.
<ocx> ok
<cfhowlett> :?
<sunshine-api> ŵhât thaat  i ĉan not find^ terminal on ĥis  computer
<sunshine-api> whŷ?°
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, what ubuntu is he running?
<sunshine-api> ubuntu yes
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, version means number but --- hit the windows key and you should see the dash.  in the dash type "terminal"  and it should display
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, ^^^ this
<sunshine-api> wait im from german
<sunshine-api> i musst translate
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, jah, I understand.
<bazhang> sunshine-api, ctrl alt T
<sunshine-api> in the search  can not find ´terminal´
<bazhang> gnome-terminal
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, bazhang has given you the answer ^^^
<sunshine-api> tahnks
<sunshine-api> thanks
<sunshine-api> why can not see on start
<mikoluntu> hi I'm looking for a way to record sound off a audio input like a cellfone into my ubuntu 12
<bazhang> sunshine-api, you want it to open on start up?
<sunshine-api> ok next probl.
<sunshine-api> î can write   sudo.....deb       ,  than start password
<rethus> I try to install this package in 13.10: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/saucy/kde-telepathy-integration-module
<rethus> but even if universe is in the apt-sources, its not available
<rethus> any idea why?
<sunshine-api> and this can not write    no reaktion from keyboard
<sikor_sxe> hello, i have issues using my bluetooth keyboard. i could pair it correctly, but it does not work (tm)
<sikor_sxe> keypresses are not registered
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/167061/recording-sound-playing-from-an-external-device-and-save-to-my-pc-using-line-i mikoluntu
<sunshine-api> wait
<sunshine-api> its ok
<mikoluntu> right on
<sunshine-api> no
<sikor_sxe> besides, when i remove the keyboard from the settings menu, the settings apps stalls, then gracefully ignores my request to remove the paired device
<mikoluntu> by the way i like icecream
<cfhowlett> mikoluntu, do you have an ubuntu question for this support channel?
<bazhang> so does #ubuntu-offtopic mikoluntu
<mikoluntu> I had earlier
<bazhang> yep
<mikoluntu> am looking into it my goal is to have my voicemails recorded on a usb so I can make other listen
<bazhang> rethus, updated your sources.list? care to show them in a pastebin?
<celroc> mikoluntu: Audacity lets you record from a microphone on your computer (remember to let anyone else you may be talking to on the phone let them know they are being recorded ;-) ) if that helps.  If you want to have it go directly from the phone to the computer.... I'm not sure how to do that.
<mikoluntu> wallmart guy gave me a 2.5mm to 3.5mm audio plug
<rethus> bazhang: :  http://paste.kde.org/plcqwyuav
<mikoluntu> I have 4 voicemails from rebecca she left me when she was begging me to go see her now she wants me far away from her so I'm gonna make jason listen to them
<celroc> mikoluntu: Hmm.... there might be some way to plug it into like a line-in (or maybe microphone?) port on your computer and let it record that way... although I'm not sure how exactly to do that.
<tapout_> why does .. aptitude search ddrescue come up as nothing found, yet http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ddrescue
<cfhowlett> mikoluntu, no shortage of android/ios recorders ... save the file, copy to usb
<mikoluntu> I'm using a samsung can't record video I only use it for voice
<celroc> tapout_: Does "apt-cache search ddrescue" bring up anything helpful for you?  I tried on mint but only got one entry
<tapout_> celroc, 3 items .. not close to ddrescue tho :()
<shadej> hello guys
<bazhang> !info gddrescue
<ubottu> gddrescue (source: gddrescue): GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16-1 (saucy), package size 91 kB, installed size 206 kB
<bazhang> tapout_, ^
<celroc> tapout_: Are you using 13.10?
<shadej> question here: When I create adhoc network using my laptop, other devices are not able to connect to the adhoc even they dont detect its existenece. what is happening?
<tapout_> celroc, using 13.10 yes
<newuser> how to setup printer in ubuntu ?
<celroc> tapout_: You might be able to install it manually from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/gddrescue
<shadej> I am using ubuntu 13.04
<newuser> how to setup printer in ubuntu ?
<celroc> tapout_: Although, I'd try "sudo apt-get install gddrescue" first, apparantly it's part of that package
<cfhowlett> newuser, 13.04 is out of support/end of life ... I use cups to manage my printers
<tapout_> celroc, ahh damn.. i had to enable "universe"
<tapout_> ffs :(
<newuser> cfhowlett: what ? mine is 13.10 saucy and what cups ? !cups
<cfhowlett> !cups|newuser,
<ubottu> newuser,: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<cfhowlett> newuser: go to      http://localhost:631/
<newuser> cfhowlett: my printer is wipro lq1050+ a collaboration of wipro with seiko epson, japan
<bazhang> newuser, so check the linuxprinting.org database for it
<newuser> cfhowlett: its connected via usb adapter
<bazhang> newuser, check that website for what, if any drivers it uses
<newuser> bazhang: when installing from linux inbuilt drivers, this specific printer is not listed, instead epson lq850 with epson dot matirix, epson 24pin printers and a common generic printer driver cfhowlett
<newuser> ok
<newuser> bazhang: linuxprinting.org redirect to http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting and a search with lq1050 in top right hand corner search box yielded no reuslts
<bazhang> newuser, epson lq850?
<newuser> bazhang: well, I downloaded a manual and it listed service manual for lq850/lq1050 so I assumed 1050 is a model for series lq850
<bazhang> https://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-LQ-850  newuser
<newuser> ohh
<bazhang> yeah, that shows the printer driver needed
<newuser> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/search/node/epson%20lq850 bazhang
<bazhang> newuser, check the link I gave you yet?
<newuser> yea
<bazhang> https://www.openprinting.org/ppd-o-matic.php?driver=lq850&printer=Epson-LQ-850&show=0  <-- get the ppd newuser
<newuser> ok
<newuser> bazhang: but is my assumption right for lq1050+ is a model of lq850 series ?
<sunshine-api> sO ok can not open
<bazhang> cannot open what sunshine-api
<brotherBox> Hello people. I am usung Ubuntu 13.10 with gnome-panel, and for some reason the sound widget has disappeared from the top panel. Alt+right click and selecting "Add to Panel" doesnt show a sound applet option. What can I do to restore it?
<zsw_> can someone help me out since knowone on #kali-linux will
<ikonia> zsw_: sorry, #kali-linux is the correct channel
<zsw_> i just wand to dualboot kali-linux and xubuntu/ubuntu
<ikonia> yes I read that, and all the detail that came with it, #kali-linux is the correct channel
<cfhowlett> zsw_, and we don not adn will not support Kali-linux.  Use their channels
<ikonia> they have pointed you at a link, if there is a problem with that link progress it with the kali team
<zsw_> but ive wated over 30 mins without a responce
<newuser> bazhang: while adding a new printer by choosing ppd fiile, forward button is faded but still clickable, means its not correct for lq1050+ ?
<cfhowlett> zsw_, and?
<zsw_> i need help
<ikonia> zsw_: they did respond, they give you a link, ask futher questions to them
<cfhowlett> zsw_, some people would consider that a sure sign that you need to use a distro that is actually supproted
<ikonia> zsw_: you've only said "hello" after they gave you the link
<sunshine-api> google-chrome-stable_current_i386    that for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, it is
<zsw_> yea to download with further instructions
<sunshine-api> mh... can not install
<zsw_> from them
<ikonia> zsw_: so talk to the people in #kali-linux
<zsw_> thay dont respond
<ikonia> give them time
<sunshine-api> the  file is on the stick not on pc
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, so drag and drop the file to the computer
<zsw_> 30 mins is an excessive amount of time
<cfhowlett> zsw_, not out problem.  kali is NOT ubuntu.
<bazhang> newuser, you initially said it was the lq850
<ikonia> zsw_: look, this is not #ubuntu's problem - your patience and choice of distro is your choice, if their support is not what you want, pick a distro with support you do want
<zsw_> i have ubuntu
<bazhang> newuser, so now its the lq1050?
<ikonia> zsw_: please end this now, we've tried to point you at the right place, it's up to you what you do now
<newuser> bazhang: I said "I assumed it to be a model of series lq850"
<bazhang> newuser, not sure about that, sorry.
<zsw_> ]for you to give me instructions on how to dualboot both os is
<newuser> [09:02] <newuser> cfhowlett: my printer is wipro lq1050+ a collaboration of wipro with seiko epson, japan bazhang
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|zsw_,
<ubottu> zsw_,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sunshine-api> drop on desktop?   google-chrome-stable_current_i386
<bazhang> sunshine-api, yes, then double click it
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, yes
<sunshine-api> and than terminal     sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<sunshine-api> that ok?=
<zsw_> im sorry im i was disruptive to your chit chat
<sunshine-api> than open  the appcenter
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, easier maybe to do sudo dpkg -i    THEN drag and drop the file in the terminal.  location should autocomplete.  press enter
<sunshine-api> internal ERROR
<sunshine-api> could not open  °/home/h/arbeitsfläsche
<mega1> how do i delete a user and there files
<cfhowlett> !delete
<sunshine-api> ok is ok
<cfhowlett> !deluser
<sunshine-api> thanks drag from the stik in the terminal
<sunshine-api> he installed
<celroc> mega1: sudo userdel -r UserName
<cfhowlett> celroc, your terminal-fu is impressive
<celroc> cfhowlett: I'm not really that good, to be honest.
<celroc> cfhowlett: But thanks!
<gurudev> i bought this lenovo z580 came with win8
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: you can suggest factoids to ubottu if you like :)
<gurudev> i made a bootable pen drive of ubuntu 13.10 64 bit
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> gurudev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<sunshine-api> ahhh,,, help
<gurudev> but the problem is when i disable uefi in bios then ubuntu installation is stuck at detecting file systems
<gurudev> if i enable uefi then directly win8 starts
<sunshine-api> error its not for U gnome maybee google-chrome-stable_current_i386
<gurudev> ActionParsnip yes i saw that
<gurudev> if i disable uefi then ubuntu installer starts then i make partitions etc and then press install
<OerHeks> gurudev, make sure you disable fast-boot in windows8
<Mikoluntu> I downloaded audacity but when I connect my cellphone to the microfone/headfone port it only records what I talk not the sound going tru the cable HELP!
<Mikoluntu> it turns off speaker output too
<Mikoluntu> oh andI like icecream
<gurudev> OerHeks  and then boit in uefi or legacy?
<cfhowlett> Mikoluntu, stop the silly and you might actually get some help
<Mikoluntu> I had a ligitmate question
<cfhowlett> followed by a dumb comment
<cfhowlett> !audacity
<sunshine-api> înstall startet
<gurudev> i want to keep my win8 also so i boot in legacy or uefi?
<sunshine-api> google-gnome menus are processed ...
<sunshine-api> error occurred while ^ dit of Ĝ C Stable
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, have you updated this machine - ever?
<mega1> i deleted some off server 10.04 but it still says disk is full when i do updates
<Mikoluntu> is google entuained with ubuntu?
<John_John_> does mono support asp.net 4.0 in LINUX ? and what module should i download and from where ? i don't care about distro as long as it works.
<cfhowlett> !mono
<mega1> i deleted some files off server 10.04 but it still says disk is full when i do updates
<OerHeks> gurudev, not sure, all i know is that fast-boot can disrupt booting ubuntu
<celroc> Mikoluntu: Perhaps try changing the input device setting in Audacity.  It should be in the bar along the top of the screen.
<cfhowlett> !server|mega1,
<ubottu> mega1,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<gurudev> haha
<Mikoluntu> hmm
<Peace-> hello i was using android with ftpdomobile i can see my android files with chromium
<Peace-> but i amnot able to connect with dolphin
<Peace-> any idea?
<cfhowlett> Peace-, what is the goal of connecting?
<sunshine-api> no  update
<Peace-> cfhowlett: well get files
<sunshine-api> ûbuntu 12.04.4-desktop
<cfhowlett> Peace-, try airdroid over wifi
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, terminal   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rory> Peace-: I can also vouch for Airdroid; I can't remember the last time I plugged my phone into a PC
<Mikoluntu> celroc: it only records my voice not the sound from the headphone jack on the cell
<Mikoluntu> what can I do is a stupid laptop I know
<Peace-> cfhowlett: well i know that there is airdroid but it's too heavy
<Peace-> ftpdomobile it's withaout ads and it's very light
<celroc> Mikoluntu: Hmm, so none of the input options let you record directly from the phone, I take it?
<Peace-> cfhowlett: btw i cna't undestand why with chromium i can connect and instead with dolphin no :;D
<Peace-> under*
<Mikoluntu> celroc: it might be recording both my voice from the microfone and the sound going tru the microfone port
<Mikoluntu> too tired it's 251am and I have a psychiatric appointment at 10am
<celroc> Mikoluntu: Okay, sorry I wasn't able to help ya
<mega1> when i did df i get /dev/sda1 usage is 100% how do i increase this
<cfhowlett> mega1, kindof hard to increase usage beyond 100%
<mega1> the partiction is 30gb but the hd is 160
<mega1> how can i use the rest of the hd
<mega1> i am using server 12.04
<iceroot> mega1: resize the partition, for that you need a live-system because its not possible to do it when the partition is mounted, there are live-cds with gparted on it for example
<iceroot> mega1: and make a backup first!
<celroc> mega1: Hmm, you could try booting from a LiveCD and using gparted to modify your partition setup (shrink other partitions, and then grow /dev/sda1).  Backup up all important data on all your partitions to a separate disk before you try it, though!
<mega1> where can i download the iso whth gparted on it
<celroc> mega1: Oh, and make sure that whatever backups you have work before doing it.  I admittedly have had a backup fail when I needed it
<cfhowlett> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<celroc> I think most Ubuntu Desktop LiveCDs have it, or can be obtained with "sudo apt-get install gparted" in the livecd
<sunshine-api> updâtte on www.archi.ûbuntu.com be resolved
<mega1> if i boot from a ubuntu usb and install gparted would that work
<adam007> hello i already make some script in PHP, when i run this in hosting it work, but not in server
<hewhomust> good question adam
<adam007> already double check, and i use same script.. any opinion ?
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, no idea what www.archi.ubuntu.com is - not a valid link according to my search
<Humbedooh> adam007: have you considered asking in ##php?
<Humbedooh> cfhowlett: ûbuntu, not ubuntu ;)
<sunshine-api> ok
<duane_> how do i sync my cell phone to my laptop. both samsung.
<cfhowlett> !synch
<adam007> not yet but i think i must ask in here.. my script work in hosting but not in ubuntu server and localhost
<cfhowlett> !sync
<ubottu> Helpful information for filing a sync request can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<sunshine-api> my keyboard have water
<sunshine-api> error
<sunshine-api> sorrÅ·
<adam007> hewhomust can you help me ?
<hewhomust> you havent given any details no one can
<`Fibz`> adam007,  what script is this?
<`Fibz`> have you edited it's config files to reflect the change in location?
<adam007> its just simple script.. well i just new in ubuntu and use it..
<Humbedooh> adam007: I would still recommend you ask in ##php first, and if they say it's a ubuntu related issue, you should ask in here
<`Fibz`> how can some one help you if you dont provide any useful information?
<hewhomust> lol ^
<cfhowlett> adam007, #php are the experts on php - go there
<hewhomust> adam007: you havent described whats wrong entirely\
<adam007> i think i must same configuration php with my server
<TheJoker> Hi, I am using dual boot ubuntu 13.10 and windows. Whenever I update time from windows, ubuntu starts showing wrong time (by substantial margin) though it is set to update time automatically, Is there any solution?
<cfhowlett> TheJoker, quite common dual boots
<TheJoker> cfhowlett thanks for replying but I can't understand you. Can you please elaborate?
<cfhowlett> TheJoker, this occurs quite often with windows/ubuntu dualboots.  I *think* if you set both clocks to update automatically and you've set your reigons correctly, they'll stay proper.  I forget how I fixed it, but it's been working for over a year now
<`Fibz`> any known workaround?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<`Fibz`> you
<`Fibz`> and you answered
<unclesam> italian here?
<TheJoker> cfhowlett Both are set to automatically update but I am still having problems.
<cfhowlett> !it|unclesam,
<ubottu> unclesam,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cfhowlett> TheJoker, sorry, but I don't remember the exact fix I used ... ask at intervals
<unclesam> sorry and thanks
<TheJoker> no problem. Thanks for reply. Anybody else who want to help is quite welcome.
<hewhomust> TheJoker how different are the clocks?
<TheJoker> hewhomust difference is difference between GMT and my local time zone
<cfhowlett> sunshine-api, *always* ask before you transmit files
<Guest433> online IDE/compilers (ideone.com & compilr.com etc..) are available to have a feeling of programming langauges. is there anything equivalent for framework?
<sunshine-api> ok my english is not so good sorry cfh
<`Fibz`> Guest433, ask in #web
<Guest433> `Fibz`: ok
<sunshine-api> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3531/w2o9uma8_png.htm
<hewhomust> TheJoker can you run timedatectl
<marsupapu> Is it possible to set commands to automatically execute when opening terminal window?
<TheJoker> hewhomust yes I can. It is showing Local time wrong but universal time right.
<Zipped> Hey guys. How can I migrate gnome2-settings to mate?
<TheJoker> I think I should try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple_Boot_Systems_Time_Conflicts
<`Fibz`> i'd ask in #mate  Zipped
<OerHeks> marsupapu, gnome-terminal -x /path/to/myscript
<Zipped> `Fibz`
<Zipped> `Fibz`
<Zipped> `Fibz`
<Zipped> `Fibz`
<Zipped> `Fibz`: They unfortunately don't know
<hewhomust> TheJoker run  hwclock --systohc --utc
<marsupapu> OerHeks: thanks, but I don't use gnome terminal, I use both tty1 and tmux.
<`Fibz`> #ubuntu does not provide support for Mate
<faqih_dan_kucing> Wat ? does not provide ?
<zsw_> how do i take a screen shot
<hewhomust> zsw install scrot
<marsupapu> zsw_: With the take screenshot -application provided.
<cfhowlett> !mate|faqih_dan_kucing,
<hewhomust> actually i dont know if you need to do that on ubuntu
<TheJoker> hewhomust i ran the command, still it is the same.
<zsw_> so how
<faqih_dan_kucing> zsw : you can input that command on gnome terminal :D
<TheJoker> I'll restart and see
<`Fibz`> press Print Screen on your keyboard or launch Screenshot from your application launcher ZsoL
<`Fibz`> press Print Screen on your keyboard or launch Screenshot from your application launcher zsw_
<`Fibz`> my bad ZsoL
<JustSomeGuy> hi is there a way to define global nautilus bookarks that will appear for every user on the system?
<`Fibz`> yup
<`Fibz`> i think that was /usr/share/xfce4/panel-plugins   JustSomeGuy
<ricardograca> I have no idea
<JustSomeGuy> `Fibz`, i will look into that thx!
<gogo_> how to update and upgrade aircrack-ng ?? what's the command line ???
<cfhowlett> !aircrack|gogo_,
<cfhowlett> gogo_, not supported here = sorry
<thegravy> i have installed LAMP on ubuntu 13.10. If i go to localhost it say "it works", if i go to phpmyadmin it works perfectly, but when i go to any of my test sites in the www folder, the page title is displayed in the borwser tab, but the page is blank. any idea on this issue?
<gogo_> How to update a specific app in ubuntu ????
<gogo_> How to update a specific app in ubuntu ???? ??
<cfhowlett> !patience|gogo_,
<ubottu> gogo_,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<`Fibz`> thegravy,  are the config files for the scripts set corecctly? hot having trouble locating the database? you have perl and gd and curl extensions installed?
<aeon-ltd> it's been a while but doesn't just specifying the package to install get the latest?
<k1l_> gogo_: first of all: do you really need the newer version? then look out for a PPA. but be aware that ubuntu cant give support for 3rd party packages
<`Fibz`> sudo apt-get install $packagename   gogo_?
<ubuntuexpertise> what is the smallest linux?
<k1l_> aeon-ltd: yes, that takes the latest package in the ubuntu repo
<aeon-ltd> ubuntuexpertise: floppy?
<cfhowlett> !ot|ubuntuexpertise,
<thegravy> `Fibz`: i dont know if i got perl gd and curl
<ubottu> ubuntuexpertise,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> ubuntuexpertise: the minimal install from ubuntu. for other linux distributions please ask in ##linux
<thegravy> what i know is that phpmyadmin runs ok, so theres no reason to show the other www sites
<cfhowlett> k1l_, true. better  answer than mine
<thegravy> *to not show,
<thegravy> `Fibz`: perl and gd and curl where is the settings, in php.ini?
<`Fibz`> sudo apt-get install php5-gd && sudo apt-get install php5-curl  (sudo apt-get install php5 then press ~ to see what else you may need)
<`Fibz`> @ thegravy
<thegravy> `Fibz`: thanks alredy installing...
<tiblock> Hi. I want to see process usage of this memory http://techsdiary.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/ComputerRAM-main_Full.jpg (dont know how to say correctly) and SWAP. And that memory + SWAP. So from "man top" looks like its "RES" and "SWAP". I see RES, but there is no SWAP and google says never will be. So what software i can use for that?
<aeon-ltd> htop?
<tiblock> aeon-ltd, same as top. No "SWAP"
<tiblock> aeon-ltd, won't fix since 2006 https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=365038
<ubottu> Debian bug 365038 in htop "htop: Add swap column for swap usage in MB, like top" [Wishlist,Open]
<tiblock> How you live without knowing how much memory from that picture used and SWAP? =\
<Humbedooh> tiblock: are you saying that you don't see the amount of swap memory used in top/htop?
<tiblock> Humbedooh, yes
<Humbedooh> which version of top/htop?
<Fissillo> ciao
<Fissillo> !list
<ubottu> Fissillo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tiblock> Humbedooh, htop 1.0.1 and here columns http://rghost.ru/52378717/image.png
<Humbedooh> tiblock: uh, there's swap there, isn't there?
<Humbedooh> the Swp column
<Humbedooh> or do you want it for each process?
<tiblock> Humbedooh, in the up? But i want column
<tiblock> Humbedooh, yes. Each process
<tiblock> i thought this is obvious need and everybody using some software for that
<Humbedooh> okay, that I can't help you with
<tiblock> wow
<sunshine-api> i need  pfad for  laptop keyboard disable or who can i find
<tiblock> Humbedooh, uhm... What you do then if something eats up memory? How you can find who do that?
<Humbedooh> tiblock: one sec
<sunshine-api> ŷês
<Humbedooh> tiblock: maybe this will help; https://stackoverflow.com/questions/479953/how-to-find-out-which-processes-are-swapping-in-linux (answer number two)
<schoppenhauer> hello. I am currently trying to install ubuntu on qemu with a virtual braille line. and it always hangs up when it detects hardware.
<tiblock> Humbedooh, cant image that this will be so hard. Thank you.
<schoppenhauer> it seems to be confused by the virtual usb braille
<tiblock> Humbedooh, but "RES" is definitely this memory? http://techsdiary.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/ComputerRAM-main_Full.jpg
<tiblock> Humbedooh, or maybe not?
<Humbedooh> tiblock: let me quote; RES stands for the resident size, which is an accurate representation of how much actual physical memory a process is consuming.
<ademoglu> guys now  i m using ubuntu live 12.04 on my exper netbook, i cant connect wireless  and i take that "wireless is disabled by hardware switch" but f12 button is not working, how can i enable wireless ?
<tiblock> Humbedooh, i not sure what "physical" memory is. In linux everything so hard, "physical" can be videocard memory, and SSD memory, and CPU memory. Any memory can be called "physical"
<Humbedooh> tiblock: it's your RAM :)
<tiblock> Humbedooh, in windows i call RAM that planks from picture. So is it memory from picture in linux?
<tiblock> Humbedooh, well i think yes. Thank you.
<Humbedooh> you can call it whatever you like, it's those sticks of memory yes
<tiblock> great! Thank you
<Humbedooh> happy to help :)
<martita_19> Hi
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | ademoglu start here
<ubottu> ademoglu start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thegravy> the problem persist... my www sites are showing a blank page, i see in the firebug all the structure of the page ok. i think i have installed all the needed things for run it
<martita_19> Hola
<schoppenhauer> is there anything I can do about this? like mounting the CD manually?
<Rula7> hello, is there a log somewhere of all the notifications that appeared on screen in the past?
<Rula7> i mean the little messages that show up to notify on various things (like connection established, updates, torrent completed, ....)
<airtonix> no
<Rula7> airtonix: is that "no" for me?
<airtonix> Rula7: yes, but I think there should be. however i do believe it should be as simple as creating a python dbus service that listens for libNotify events and storing them to disk
<Rula7> so there isn't one by default? i mean if i want to look up past notifications now? is there a way to do it?
<airtonix> i'm not in the habit of repeating my self
<Rula7> airtonix: sorry i am a beginner and dont understand well what you wrote. does it mean i can only set it up for the future to be done or that i can get it to work to see PAST notifications?
<MonkeyDust> Rula7  is this relevant? it seems Canonical devs are working on it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<Rula7> MonkeyDust: thank you.... all i want to do is to see PAST notifications..... thought it would be easy.... but seems very complicated instead....
<Rula7> MonkeyDust: airtonix wrote>> yes, but I think there should be. however i do believe it should be as simple as creating a python dbus service that listens for libNotify events and storing them to disk
<Rula7> Rula7: not sure what it means though....
<Anarhist> hello, the shortcut to change languages (alt+shift) stopped working, how do i restore it?
<Rory> Anarhist: Go to System --> Preferences --> Leopard --> "Layouts" Tab --> Options, and find the option "Key(s) to change layout"
<Rory> Anarhist: Keyboard, not leopard, sorry I copied that off a page, and I have a Chrome extension
<Anarhist> Rory, it is set there, but it doesn't work when i press it
<Rory> Anarhist: It's set as just "shift+alt" ?
<Anarhist> "Alt+Shift L"
<Anarhist> which is what i press
<Anarhist> i've just changed it and changed it back
<Anarhist> just in case
<Rory> Anarhist: Okay, it seems this AskUbuntu answer has worked for other people in the same situation: http://askubuntu.com/a/366864/62969
<Anarhist> rory, i see that it's a bug
<Anarhist> thanks
<denis__> bonjour
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<otak> denis__: mais bonjour quand-meme :D
<ob1wanken00by> anyone here know about compiz?
<slick> ask in more detailed way
<ob1wanken00by> I am trying to configure emerald and compiz, but any setting I apply on compiz dont seem to take effect
<Rory> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Rula7> hello, i would like to see all PAST notifications (not interested in getting future notifications logged).... does anybody know how to do it and is capable of getting a beginner to do it as well? :)
<Rory> Emerald? Now that's a name I've not heard for a long, long time...
<denis__> merci otak
<k1l_> yep, emerald ist gone some time
<denis__> pourrais-je te prendre en pv otak ?
<ob1wanken00by> so its dead?
<luist> hey guys.. is there a way to provide a link to a deb package so the user will install it and get the possible dependencies from his current sources.list repositories?
<Rory> Rula7: You can't magically view notifications that appeared in the past and were never logged
<k1l_> !fr > denis__
<ubottu> denis__, please see my private message
<Rory> Rula7: If you want to log notifications from now on, so you can view notifications log later, there's a solution here http://askubuntu.com/a/290787/62969
<Rula7> Rory: and are you 100% sure they werent logged automatically somewhere?
<Rory> Rula7: Yep
<Rula7> automatically = by default
<slick> btw. I hade Unity and most of you I think also... Gnome 3 is also a crap... on the other way Gnome 2 is unsupported. How to get Gnome 2 look without Mate Deskop?
<slick> *hate
<Rory> Rula7: It's possible that the application which triggered the notification also has its own log-file, which might contain something
<Rory> !pm > ob1wanken00by
<ubottu> ob1wanken00by, please see my private message
<k1l_> !notunity | slick
<ubottu> slick: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<Rula7> what about individual programs? for example transmission?
<Rula7> ahh
<Rory> !compiz | ob1wanken00by
<ubottu> ob1wanken00by: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Rula7> where would i look for transmission's log file?
<Rory> Rula7: Yeah, for example, my Deluge (bittorrent client) pops up a notification when the torrent completes. The notification itsself isn't logged anywhere. However, I have deluge set up to log events to its own file
<slick> yeah... but they still don't look like minimalistic and clean debian 6.0.6 :-)
<Rory> Rula7: I doubt Transmission has its own log file by default. What are you trying to achieve btw, there might be a more elegant solution
<k1l_> slick: please rant to the gnome boys about that. that is in no way ubuntus fault
<slick> I don't judge anybody... no worries
<Rory> slick: Honestly, Mate desktop is Gnome 2. Once you set up the panels on the top and bottom, and put in a more traditional applications-places-system menu, you can get basically a desktop that feels like Ubuntu 10.04 glory days, but with up-to-date programs
<TigerBlood> billy zane! the phantom is the best!
<slick> @Rory, yep
<k1l_> slick: "hate" and "crap" sound quite judging to me. you were given technical solutions but you seem to just make your disappointment clear. that is not handled by the ubuntu support.
<Rula7> Rory: i had recorded a text list of all "worthy" downloads (audio, video,...) from transmission which i dont have anymore..... i dont have the downloads either because of lack of disk space..... i would like to recover the lost info.... this is my problem :)
<k1l_> slick: you could try xubuntu or lubuntu if you want a look alike desktop
<slick> I'm using Xubuntu right now. Nevermind. Thank you mates.
<Rula7> Rory: i had the info in two files within a folder..... i cut and paste the folder in my usb key..... i got an invalid name error..... and after i was left just with an empty folder.... files were lost... not in trash.... nowhere....
<luist> hey guys.. is there a way to provide a link to a deb package so the user will install it and get the possible dependencies from his current sources.list repositories?
<Rula7> Rory: still there? :)
<Rory> luist: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<Rory> luist: the "sudo apt-get -f install" will get dependiencies with apt-get
<Rory> Rula7: Can you still paste it somewhere else?
<Rory> Rula7: Check the files aren't marked as hidden (ie they start with a dot)
<Rula7> Rory: no files are not hidden. thinking about it i should have tried pasting it again on the desktop. you are right.  how stuppid of me not to have thought of that. it happened yesterday. now i cannot do it anymore. :(
<Speedfranca> Bom dia
<Rula7> Rory: any other idea? is it normal that for an invalid name error files would just disappear like that?
<Rula7> strange....
<luist> Rory: thanks.. is there something with a graphic interface?
<deduct_ro> #deducteam
<MonkeyDust> luist  apt-get -f instyall is simpler, faster and more efficient than any GUI could be
<Robot_jaim> cekk
<otak> luist: for it to work like that, you need a personal package archive which the user can add to their sources list with the software gui and receive the relevant warnings
<Rula7> Rory: havent figured it out yet but thanks anyways for your help.... :)
<Night0wl> benis
<CiSense> Hi ... 13.10 with all updates here .. a few mins ago my system "spontaneouly" rebooted, maybe for the second time in two days ... how can I see why it happened?
<somsip> CiSense: maybe /var/log/syslog will have something useful?
<mrs|pickle> #faster
<CiSense> somsip, thanks, ok i think the reboot starts with this message: kernel: imklog 5.8.11, log source = /proc/kmsg started
<yash> guys i needa install a tar.gz file
<ActionParsnip> yash: only stating the file extension tells us nothikng
<ActionParsnip> yash: "guys I want to install a zaip file in Windows"
<ActionParsnip> yash: doenst mean much does it
<somsip> CiSense: local kernel [0.000000] will be the first things to start. So your crash should be the last thing before that
<yash> how else do i specify?
<ActionParsnip> yash: what is the full file name you have and what are you trying to achieve
<yeats> !tar | yash
<ubottu> yash: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<otak> yash: if you click on it in file manager you can open with archive manager, maybe there is a README file inside
<yash> ok here it goes,i downloaded dont starvetar.gz game file
<ActionParsnip> yash: for humble bundle?
<userofgnu21-2> movie player don't work on Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> userofgnu21-2: they do
<yash> nope
<yash> from torrentz
<ActionParsnip> yash: we cannot support piracy here
<faqih_dan_kucing> userofgnu21-2, use VLC :)
<userofgnu21-2> Thank you
<yeats> !details | userofgnu21-2
<ubottu> userofgnu21-2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<CiSense> somsip, these are the five lines before kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
<CiSense> imklog 5.8.11, log source = /proc/kmsg started
<yash> ok consider its a songbird.tar.gz
<CiSense> rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="5.8.11" x-pid="792" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] start
<CiSense> rsyslogd: rsyslogd's groupid changed to 103
<CiSense> rsyslogd's userid changed to 101
<somsip> CiSense:paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<CiSense> k
<faqih_dan_kucing> Who are use old Ubuntu in here ?
<somsip> faqih_dan_kucing: what version?
<userofgnu21-2> sound don't work on the movie player totem in Ubuntu 12.10
<CiSense> somsip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6919817/
<yash> ok action parsnip, dont tell any1 ill find a way
<faqih_dan_kucing> somsip, 9.10 ? :3
<somsip> !9.10 | faqih_dan_kucing
<ubottu> faqih_dan_kucing: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<somsip> faqih_dan_kucing: so it's very, very dead
<yeats> !eol | faqih_dan_kucing
<ubottu> faqih_dan_kucing: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<faqih_dan_kucing> somsip, yes i know that, but i still use that because my netbuk is very cold with that version :v
<somsip> faqih_dan_kucing: It's not supported any more, so there's unlikely to be any help for you here
<somsip> CiSense: nothing scary there. Maybe paste a block going back a bit further? But I need to go so address it to the channel with a summary of the problem again
<faqih_dan_kucing> somsip, oke thanks :)
<userofgnu21-2> i wonder how many back doors Ubuntu 13.10 got
<CiSense> somsip, that's reassuring ... i saw that rsyslogd i was worried it was an attack
<Humbedooh> userofgnu21-2: check the source code?
<hitsujiTMO> faqih_dan_kucing: maybe you should consider migrating to a supported version of lubuntu.
<sikor_sxe> hello, what could be wrong if i can't type from a bluetooth keyboard?
<faqih_dan_kucing> hitsujiTMO, yes, now i want to upgrade to ubuntu 12.04.4 :)
<Rory> sikor_sxe: Have you paired the keyboard with the computer already?
<yeats> faqih_dan_kucing: upgrade will probably not be possible - you'll probably need to back up your data and reinstall
<faqih_dan_kucing> yeats, hah :o , are you sure ?
<userofgnu21-2> my computer was connected to 100 of ip addresses when i was starting it up (Ubuntu 13.10)
<yeats> faqih_dan_kucing: with a release that long dead?  yeah, pretty sure it wouldn't be worth the trouble
<hitsujiTMO> !eolupgrade | faqih_dan_kucing read the upgrade instructions here. backup your data first
<ubottu> faqih_dan_kucing read the upgrade instructions here. backup your data first: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hitsujiTMO> userofgnu21-2: what apps were making the connection?
<faqih_dan_kucing> yeats, hitsujiTMO ubottu okay, now i want to backup my data, bye2 ubuntu 9.10 :(
<userofgnu21-2> maybe when i searched the computer thing,
<hitsujiTMO> userofgnu21-2: can you please be clear so we can help you with the issue. how exactly do you know its making 100s of connections?
<sikor_sxe> Rory: yes
<hitsujiTMO> userofgnu21-2: or are you simply just reffering to the shopping lens in the unity dash?
<conall> Hi,  I downloaded  ubuntu 12.04 64 bit and it automatically downloaded the amd iso file. Will it still work on my computer with an i3? Thanks
<Rory> conall: Yes, amd64 means 64-bit, not a difference between Intel/AMD
<hitsujiTMO> conall: yes. amd64 created the spec for the 64bit processor, intel licence it from amd. hence the name
<userofgnu21-2> ok maybe 30 conditions,but still im not going to install it anyway
<conall> Thanks Rory and hitsujiTMO
<userofgnu21-2> Yeah good day
<howie_>   δεν εχει άλλα να εγκαταστήσεις;?
<yeats> !gr | hitsujiTMO
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<yeats> hitsujiTMO: sorry - tab complete :-/
<hitsujiTMO> :)
<d2_> hey guys, does somebody know a good skype cli client?
<d2_> cant seem to find those
<Rory> d2_: http://www.dlee.org/skype/clisk/
<d2_> Rory: thank you
<Rory> d2_: No problem. I Google searched for "skype cli client linux" and it was the first result; I can't vouch for how good it is. You'll need the Skype programming still to be running, as the daemon itsself is proprietry; clients only communicate with it
<d2_> Rory: it seems that its a gui client
<Rory> d2_: No it doesn't, it looks like a Python script http://www.dlee.org/skype/clisk/man.php#usage
<d2_> Rory: thank you, will take a look in to that
<Rory> d2_: I actually gave up trying to get Skype daemon running on a headless server. So if that is your goal and you do manage it, feel free to write up a blog post or something ;)
<Rory> d2_: If I could have Skype in bitlbee I would be so happy
<Munster> o/
<d2_> Rory: im trying out awesome, i just wanted to get my all daily usage software to be in cli
<Xuisce1> hi all
<d2_> hey there Xuisce1
<Rubas> yeah Hi :)
<Munster> hi Xuisce1
<ramyakesavel> hi
<ramyakesavel> I have creaded two partition and installed ubuntu 64 bit and 32 bit
<ramyakesavel> but 64 is not showing in grup
<Rory> ramyakesavel: It's likely they'll both just be called "Ubuntu"
<ramyakesavel> yes
<ramyakesavel> But there is no two stuff there
<Munster> ramyakesavel, have you done sudo update-grub?
<ramyakesavel> no
<ramyakesavel> Munster: need I do that?
<Munster> yes
<d2_> you shoud try t
<hitsujiTMO> ramyakesavel: change the GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR= in /etc/default/grub then rerun sudo update-grub
<ramyakesavel> tryied it
<ramyakesavel> need I reboot?
<d2_> after update sure you do
<ramyakesavel> ok
<ramyakesavel> i ll be back after reboot
<ramyakesavel> thank you all
<DANtheBEASTman> any ubuntu sdk users around? i'm wondering what the drawbacks might be between making a qt app or an html5 app
<Xuisce1> ya
<Hix> is there some issue with tab complete when using ssh 13.04 seems to keep falling over. No way I'm going to do-release-upgrade if it falls over like this
<ikonia> do-release-upgrade does not use tab complete
<Hix> I'm not talking about using that for the command. I'm talking about it kills the ssh terminal regularly.
<Hix> Hence unwilling to upgrade over ssh as it seems very fragile. Its a headless server
<hitsujiTMO> Hix: use screen or tmux
<DANtheBEASTman> in my experience it's never a painless experience with do-release-upgrade.
<hitsujiTMO> Hix: also backup first
<ikonia> Hix: tab completion failure is often caused by a bad connections/slow connection, if your connection is dropping I suspect you have a bad connection in general
<Hix> screen not solving issues, the individual screens seem to freeze regularly. you can switch but the actual terminals are dead, when you open a new one it is already dead
<Hix> ikonia Ubuntu is on a VM just ssh'd from the box actually running the VM and tab complete made it fall over instantly. Can that be connection?
<jiffe98> the json spirit library in the repos appears to be broken
<jiffe98> it includes a file that doesn't exist
<jiffe98> it does exist in the original source though so I'm thinking it is missing a file
<pg__> Hi, I have a laptop with nvidia+optimus and a displayport and a HDMI port ; I'd like to use the displayport but it is not detected by Ubuntu 13.10 ; any link on the web ? I don't have my laptop with me right now, I'm just looking for a tutorial ; the one i found so far are not helpful; thanks.
<Night0wl> I can help pg__
<Night0wl> You need to install a linux distro which isnt shit, like debian
<Night0wl> or gentoo
<pg__> why not. I'll try gentoo ; I need bumblebee on this laptop and i had not managed to install it with debian (as far as i remember, its a long time ago).
<hitsujiTMO> pg__: never mind the troll
<pg__> ah ok its a troll, so forget my answer :)
<hitsujiTMO> pg__: is xorg detecting the displayport, does it show up in: xrandr
<pg__> no xrandr does not detect the displayport.
<hitsujiTMO> pg__: is there any info on it in your xorg log: please pastebin the content of: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pg__> the reason i'd like to use the displayport is that my monitor can work up to 144Hz ; i use this frequence with another PC on linux connected to the same monitor by dvi-dual. with hdmi, i can't go beyond 60Hz
<pg__> i don't have my laptop with me, i was asking a question just to have a link on the web i would not be aware of; i will re-ask my question later.
<gordonjcp> pg__: HDMI probably won't go beyond 60Hz, since it's used for video
<gordonjcp> pg__: refresh rates are irrelevant for flat panel displays anyway
<daftykins> gordonjcp: you're not familiar with 3D LCDs then i take it?
<gordonjcp> daftykins: don't they run at 30Hz?
<daftykins> 120+
<daftykins> brb
<BPSTravis> Stupid question, but if I just run Ubuntu from a flash driveand install packages and some system tools will they stay installed?
<she_dyed> usually  it's from thumb drive+internet to your hard disk
<DJones> !persistant | BPSTravis See the 2nd link in the bots info,
<ActionParsnip> BPSTravis: if you have a persistance then yes
<ubottu> BPSTravis See the 2nd link in the bots info,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> BPSTravis: or, if you installed to the USB like a conventional drive then it will act like one
<Ubuntu1> installed 7zip, when I try to open it Software
<Ubuntu1> C
<Ubuntu1> software center opens
<clasda> hi, i forwarded port 22222 in my router to a locals ip and port 22, however, i cannot reach the ssh server from the internet (it works from the lan)? anyone knows a reason?
<bs0d> Hello. Please suggest any graphical tool with explorer capabilities similar to WinSCP.
<somsip> clasda: is port 22222 open on the router, really? Use Shields Up on grc.com if you want a clear answer
<KP> morning all  .. have a question with getting an HP photoshop 7250 workin with ubuntu 13.10 over wireless network
<KP> hp-setup doesn't recognize it at all
<she_dyed> is it visible on the wifi network you're on?
<she_dyed> you might have to set th eIP
<she_dyed> the IP*
<she_dyed> to include it in
<KP> it works fine from this same computer when booted into Windows, as well as from my mac and my android phone
<ActionParsnip> KP: what wfi chip does it use?
<KP> my computer or the HP printer?
<ActionParsnip> KP: do you get web access on the Ubuntu system?
<KP> Yes. i'm on the Ubuntu box right now. so it connects to the wireless just fine
<bs0d> Please recommend an scp graphical frontend for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> KP: can you ping the IP of the printer?
<ActionParsnip> bs0d: lxde :)
<KP> not sure. gimme a sec ;)
<bs0d> ActionParsnip: that's lightweight X11 ><
<KP> yes return tim eof 1.93 ms
<ActionParsnip> bs0d: yes, rocks hard
<she_dyed> now THAT'S a graphical front end for everythin lol
<ActionParsnip> bs0d: ok then add a printer and type it's IP in the GUI
<KP> hmmm ... maybe i'm doin something the hard way -- i've been doing "sudo hp-setup -i" how do I get a gui? :)
<k1l_> bs0d: what about nautilus etc?
<ActionParsnip> KP: search for printers in Dash....
<ActionParsnip> bs0d: its a DE which will run on X11, LXDE doesn't replace X11
<k1l_> bs0d: nautilus, konqueror, midnight commander, gftp, secpanel, fuse, ....
<KP> rofl -- 3 mouse clicks and it's installed :)
<ActionParsnip> bs0d: pcmanfm, rox, thunar
<KP> that'll teach me to read the man pages ;)
<n8w|> guys do u know how to overcome the issue with hard links(file is hardlinked 1 time(s), skipping!) while usin srm?
<she_dyed> KP go ahead print something!
<she_dyed> lol
<MonkeyDust> n8w|  please rephrase, what brings you here
<KP> yup printing just fine
<ActionParsnip> KP: no need for extra software too with HP as HPLIP is in a default install. Pretty sweet :)
<bs0d> k1l_: I think I have nautilus installed
<KP> yeah -- that's what confused me ... i was running the command line hp-setup ... but it was failing
<jon__> can some-one help me out
<KP> thanks guys -- knew I could count on you folks! :)
<ActionParsnip> jon__: with details, maybe
<CrazyZurfer> hey guys, please help me with this! i need to keep working :)!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/6917976/
<jon__> i am trying to make some video clips for youtube
<CrazyZurfer> it's related to PlayOnLinux and 32 bits libraries
<bs0d> k1l_: But I cant find it in the menu :(
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: did you try running it with: optirun playonlinux
<jon__> and i am not sure what to use
<k1l_> bs0d: connect to server-ssh
<she_dyed> what kind of clips, screen captures jon__?
<ActionParsnip> bs0d: my 14.04 desktop using LXDE https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/7thJan2014.png
<somsip> jon__: what is your real question?
<CrazyZurfer> ActionParsnip: cool xd, worked, but before I didn't had to do it :)
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: optirun makes it run on the nvidia
<compdoc> ActionParsnip, how did you get the wood to bend like that?!!
<jon__> pm me i talk to any one
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: may want to edit the playonlinux launcher in /usr/share/applications
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: its an image ;)  you want it?
<somsip> jon__: ask in the channel
<compdoc> ActionParsnip, Im jk
<CrazyZurfer> ActionParsnip: just closed PlayOnLinux and now have an error
<CrazyZurfer> "System program problem detected"
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/wood.jpg  thats the wallpaper on it's own :)
<jon__> video makeing  programes for youtube make
<CrazyZurfer> we are sorry but ubuntu 13.10 experienced an internal error
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: no idea there dude, not something I use
<bs0d> k1l_: Oh right. It worked! Thank you.
<MonkeyDust> jon__  looking for a video editing program?
<she_dyed> avidemux is one jon__
<jon__> yes i am looking for a more up to date one
<ActionParsnip> jon__: lightworks has been used on Oscar winning films
<somsip> jon__: lives? cinelerra? More up to date than what?
<ActionParsnip> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/lightworks-video-editor-coming-linux-november
<she_dyed> emacs has a plgin lol
<jon__>  i have tryd openshot but the ppa's seem to be outdate'd
<jon__> and outher s to
<ActionParsnip> jon__: so what? If they givethe functionality you need then 'outdated' is mooted entirely
<she_dyed> true
<jon__> i need one that will work all the way
<ActionParsnip> jon__: try looking at functionality rather than the last update done
<jon__> more date'd one
<ActionParsnip> jon__: if a product does what you need then use it, even if it hasnt been updated in 12 months...
<she_dyed> you usually have to buy them a drink first =)
<ActionParsnip> jon__: so 'outdated' isnt actually a factor, but you seem hung up on it for some reason
<MonkeyDust> jon__  what should the program be able to do?
<she_dyed> is it because of the format, mp4 or what
<jon__> i have to reinstall open shot to miny time and also the ppa's seem to be outdated
<ActionParsnip> jon__: but does the version in the PPAs help you to fully achieve your goals?
<MonkeyDust> jon__  define "outdated"
<jon__> i have doen all the update for the programe
<ActionParsnip> jon__: but does the version in the PPAs help you to fully achieve your goals?
<MonkeyDust> jon__  but where does it go wrong and makes you reinstaal it?
<jon__> the ppa's no
<MonkeyDust> jon__  what do you need, that's not in the programs?
<ActionParsnip> jon__: then you need a different application, or you could even email the PPA maintainer to see if there is scope for updating (assuming the newer version of the same app has what you need)
<ActionParsnip> jon__: am I right in assuming this is the case?
<jon__> version of the program works ok .it is the ppa's that really seem to not work right when i downlound the program
<jon__> update it and so on
<ActionParsnip> jon__: have you reported the bug(s) to the PPA maintainer?
<MonkeyDust> jon__  then don't use the ppa's
<jon__> seeems you need the ppa's
<jon__> to make all of it work
<somsip> !ppa | jon__ (so, end of discussion really)
<ubottu> jon__ (so, end of discussion really): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<MonkeyDust> jon__  for what do you need it? wjat's in them?
<jon__> all the programe i have install do have ppa's
<jon__> come on people
<somsip> jon__: and PPAs are not supported here. If you want advice on something that is supported, we can help.
<ActionParsnip> jon__: come on what?
<she_dyed> he mentioned vid clips
<MonkeyDust> jon__  you want support on software that's not supported here
<jon__> support that is what the linux people like you selfs are for to help us new people
<guill> I have a Dell laptop which isn't able to run properly. I want to fix it and install Ubuntu on it. Is there any IRC channel that can help fix computers/laptops?
<somsip> !attitude | jon__ (we do this because we want to)
<ubottu> jon__ (we do this because we want to): The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jon__> all things linux
<hitsujiTMO> jon__: as has been pointed out, if you want support for a PPA, you need to go to the PPA Maintainer
<MonkeyDust> jon__  try to find out who made the PPA, then contact that person -- in this channel, PPA's are nit supported
<ActionParsnip> jon__: Ubuntu is not a rolling release, so packages will get 'old'
<jon__> yes
<jon__> no luck
<unni> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> jon__: Ubuntu is aimed at new users to Linux wanting a stable OS, so a rolling release which will have bang up to date packages is NOT appropriate
<hitsujiTMO> jon__: then use another PPA or build from source
<unni> i am very new to ubuntu
<unni> i was trying to install udpt in a vps host with
<jon__> i am not a linux hacker
<ActionParsnip> jon__: Ubuntu packages, especially in the LTS releases, are heavily tested so that bugs and issues are avoided because, again, it is aimed at the average Joe like your granny
<unni> ubuntu
<jon__> i do not know code
<ActionParsnip> jon__: you dont need to know how to code
<ActionParsnip> jon__: I don't know how to code
<jon__> i know html
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: My granny isn't called Joe! :)
<jon__> not c
<jon__> or c++
<ActionParsnip> jon__: the thing is that the packages are kept on stable versions unless there is a security bug or significant reason to upgrade it
<jon__> just html css
<ActionParsnip> jon__: if you wnat the latest packages all tyhe time then you will want a rolling release distribution like Debian but it will not be as stable as Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jon__: ok?
<think42> hi all, someone tell me is there any class in gtk to render MathML ? or any other widget to render math equations ?
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: haha cool :)
<vitimiti> how can I make empathy remember the authentication I've done for my google accounts? every time I restart I have to reconfigure them because they're asking for authentication
<jon__> i am on peppermint liux ok
<ActionParsnip> jon__: peppermint is not supported here
<hitsujiTMO> !mint | jon__
<ubottu> jon__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jon__> base on ubuntu linux
<yeats> !derivatives | jon__
<ubottu> jon__: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ActionParsnip> jon__: NONE of the ubuntu based distributions are supported here
<TJ-> jon__: Ubuntu is based on Debian linux, but we don't go to #debian for help
<jon__> not true
<MonkeyDust> jon__  nothing of what you use, is supported here, you're in the wrong channel
<jon__> why dont u google it
<Login2> hello,
<jon__> i have
<ActionParsnip> jon__: similarly, ubuntu is based on debian, but if you ask for ubuntu support in #debian they will pointh you here
<Login2> how set up route to 2 different ip?
<ActionParsnip> jon__: peppermint has its own community and its own support
<ActionParsnip> jon__: just like debian has
<jon__> and so
<ActionParsnip> jon__: and so you arent supported here
<jon__> Peppermint Linux OS is a cloud-centric OS based on Lubuntu, a derivative of the Ubuntu Linux operating system that uses the LXDE desktop environment
<ActionParsnip> jon__: its not supported here, its not an official canonical release, so is not supported here
<somsip> jon__: it's time to accept we can't help you and go find someone who can.
<hitsujiTMO> jon__: and ... isn't supported here. please enough of this, you'll only end up getting yourself banned from this channel
<MonkeyDust> jon__  you're in the wrong channel
<jon__> the4n where do i go
<ActionParsnip> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<exh_> Hi, I'm trying to get the x.org libraries installed, but seem to run into slight trouble with that, can I get help with that in here ?
<ActionParsnip>  /msg alis list pepper
<ActionParsnip> jon__: #peppermint
<hitsujiTMO> exh_: can you better explain what the problem is
<Xuisce1> hi
<cruzer45> Hi
<MonkeyDust> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi
<Seveas> hi
<tachyons> Seveas, ActionParsnip MonkeyDust cruzer45 hi
<Seveas> you forgou Xuisce1
<cruzer45> :-D
<vitimiti> has somebody been able to fix google accounts identification problem?
<Xuisce1> vitimiti:  no thats GOogle's issue
<vitimiti> alright
<elcapo> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/adobe-flashplugin_10.2.p2.092710-1_i386.deb: el subproceso script pre-removal nuevo devolvió el código de salida de error 2
<FiremanEd> !es | elcapo
<ubottu> elcapo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ActionParsnip> elcapo: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<FiremanEd> sorry AP
<ActionParsnip> FiremanEd: no worries, makes sense :)
<eskimio> newbie question
<eskimio> i just finished installing ubuntu 13.10 on my acer c720 chromebook
<eskimio> everything seems to be working smoothly, except the trackpad isn't recognized
<ActionParsnip> eskimio: is the install fully updated?
<hitsujiTMO> eskimio: there's no driver available for it afaik
<eskimio> i found a thread instructing on how to fix this issue (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190187) but i'm not sure how to apply the fix
<eskimio> i'm too new to linux unfortunately...
<eskimio> ActionParsnip/hitsujiTMO - that thread has a fix, i believe
<she_dyed> eskimio: which part's giving you a hrad time
<she_dyed> hard*
<ActionParsnip> eskimio: http://www.reddit.com/r/chrubuntu/comments/1pfqhp/acer_c720_chrubuntu_performance_driver_issues/cd6z8qj
<eskimio> she_dyed - the part where i'm so new to linux i dont know how to execute a script
<ActionParsnip> eskimio: the link I gave is quite concise
<eskimio> the reason i put linux on my chromebook was to both get a more powerful OS than chromeos and to force myself to learn the operating system - i've always meant to learn
<eskimio> ActionParsnip, awesome, i'll check it out
<she_dyed> eskimio: normally a script's just text sitting there till root or the owner changes an attribute to make it executable
<eskimio> she_dyed - okay, makes sense
<she_dyed> maybe thats all that's missing eskimio
<eskimio> well i'm going through the reddit link ActionParsnip sent me ATM, but if I have any more issues i'll attempt using the script from the ubuntuforum link I supplied earlier
<tomwp> Good afternoon! I upgraded my ubuntu to 13:10 along with php 5.5.3, and for some reason I'm not getting "new DateTime ()" Anyone know why?
<giovanni> non riesco ad installare chrome su xbuntu
<lmat> I noticed that when I   service lightdm restart    , after that, the dbus doesn't work well.
<lmat> For instance, I can't start evince unless I run  dbus-launch evince.
<lmat> What's going on? Does dbus need to start but isn't ? Am I restarting the desktop environment incorrectly? Perhaps the old dbus daemon is not exiting properly?
<she_dyed> yeah only start will set it up right
<she_dyed> not restart
<somsip> tomwp: you need to set the default in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<eskimio> not sure who it was who helped me earlier
<lmat> she_dyed: So perhaps I should do   service lightdm stop   then service lightdm start ?
<eskimio> but that reddit link worked
<eskimio> my trackpad is functional now
<eskimio> thanks a ton for the help
<lmat> she_dyed: Call me simple, but I didn't think that would be different from restart ^_^
<somsip> tomwp: http://www.php.net/manual/en/datetime.configuration.php#ini.date.timezone
<meanmeat> "dyed"  lol
<she_dyed> /usr/shfolmat you almost lose that connection anyway
<she_dyed> lmat you almost lose that connection anyway
<lmat> she_dyed: Are you saying I almost lose the connection between dbus daemon (and something?) when I  service lightdm restart?
<she_dyed> thats why you had to add dbus in front
<lmat> she_dyed: Thanks!
<ROP_> will ubuntu run on a rassberry pi
<Pici> no
<she_dyed> i'm not sure if it's got enough smarts to 'fix it n go' but you're welcome
<ROP_> any reson for that not working
<Pici> ROP_: I don't believe  that we support the speicifc arm architecture being used.
<lmat> ROP_: http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5150
<ROP_> thanks you lot have been more helpful than efly and his coucil that cant do much
<bt6> For some reason, some programs such as XChat are crashing randomly. Here is the error I get: http://pastebin.com/7sy8yV4W Can anyone help?
<lmat> ROP_: Where did you talk to efly?
<ROP_> on fourms i made a guild of how to install rappelz in playonlinux under the wine secton and they baned it saying it was spam i can give you the orig chat if you like
<hitsujiTMO> ROP_: ubuntu is only officially supported on a handful of arm devices https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<ROP_> guild=guide
<ROP_> sorry my spelling is bad
<SonikkuAmerica> Also did you mean elfy?
<hitsujiTMO> ROP_: for ubuntu forums related queries you should check out #ubuntuforums
<ROP_> nath they banned me remember
<hitsujiTMO> ROP_: as in they banned you in the irc channel?
<ROP_> yes as i try to argue over that as well
<hitsujiTMO> ROP_: for ban queries visit: #ubuntu-ops
<ROP_> the orignal chat is here http://pastebin.com/W3grzsrt tho if you want to read it
<ROP_> and thanks hitsujiTMo
<exhibiton> Im running VMware workstation to run an appliance and have done that succesfully and vmrun list shows the applicance running... whats the easiest way in ubuntu to find the IP of the appliance so I can ssh onto it and use it?
<hitsujiTMO> exhibiton: if you have console access on the appliance you could run: ifconfig
<cynicist> bt6: I'm curious, did you recently do a large update or upgrade?
<exhibiton> hitsujiTMO: I have tried finding this but embarrasingly enough, I cant figure out how to get console access to it.. Im running a server distro of ubuntu. I tried ifconfig / arp without console access but ofcourse those didnt help me..
<bt6> cynicist: Nope. I've actually had this issue for a long time, I've just never gotten around to fixing it.
<Kartagis> hi
<longviewbits> Awesome. Going to System Settings and clicking on Printers to add a printer... it does nothing.
<exhibiton> hitsujiTMO: ?
<Kartagis> I am on 13.10. at the moment, I've got a resolution of 1280x800 but when I connect it to a TV over HDMI the resolution drops to 1024x768 and the laptop screen is small in the middle on TV screen. any way to prevent that?
<she_dyed> see if lxrandr gives yu better rez
<TJ-> Kartagis: most likely, the TV isn't providing a valid EDID so a default resolution is chosen
<TJ-> Kartagis: or else, 1024x768 is the TV's resolution
<she_dyed> that your lapppy can provide
<she_dyed> minimum
<hitsujiTMO> exhibiton: you could try scan the vmnet with nmap: get the network address from ifconfig on the host, then: nmap -vsP 192.168.93.0/24               replacing the network addrss with the correct network
<TJ-> Kartagis: sounds like you're cloning the output rather than extending the desktop, so the resolution will depend on the lower res screen
<Kartagis> TJ-: how do I check that? I mean, the former. latter is unlikely because it's 1300 something on Windows
<hitsujiTMO> exhibiton: ^^
<hitsujiTMO> Kartagis: sorry, wrong ping
<Kartagis> TJ-: you mean "mirror display"?
<TJ-> Kartagis: mirror, clone, yes
<Kartagis> TJ-: how can I do otherwise?
<exhibiton> hitsujiTMO: sorry for the archaic question but.. how do I scan with nmap ?
<TJ-> Kartagis: checking EDID is received/valid: read "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" to see if and what modes the device reports
<Kartagis> TJ-: when I connect the TV? let me try
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: or:  grep -i edid /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<guillll> I want to run Ubuntu on a comp but the laptop has some errors
<ROP_> unfortantly i cant get unblock ive used all my resources i need help
<guillll> If I post a pastebin of the .txt I got from running GSmartControl, can somebody please identify the problem
<ActionParsnip> ROP_: which resource is exhausted?
<hitsujiTMO> exhibiton: from the host. get the network address for the vmnet the app is on: ifconfig        so if the inet address is: 192.168.93.1 and mask is 255.255.255.0 then the network address is: 192.168.93.0/24... then scan with nmap: nmap -v -sP 192.168.93.0/24                     that will list all ips on the network and if they are up or down
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: when I connect the TV, right?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: sure, or on boot etc
<guillll> Here is a Pastebin C+P if anybody feels generous and wants to look through? http://pastebin.com/1tgxb65z
<ROP_> ubutu fourms coucil conections i used all try to unban my account
<Kartagis> intel(0): EDID vendor "LEN", prod id 16497 <--- I get a bunch of these
<hitsujiTMO> padrinoo: the hard drive is dying. you need a new one
<hitsujiTMO> Kartagis: might be easier is you pastebin the full /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<padrinoo> hitsujiTMO: okay, thanks :-)
<TJ-> Kartagis: And what resolutions are reported as supported?
<daftykins> padrinoo: your disk appears to have many reallocated sectors
<daftykins> padrinoo: oh, what hitsujiTMO said ;)
<daftykins> dead as the dodo.
<Kartagis> TJ-: Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   74.50  1280 1328 1360 1510  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz eP)
<laurentum> hi fellas. Do you know of any os x emulator for ubuntu 13.04?
<CD_wrk> hey guys have a question how can I open up ports for a given app in Ubuntu 12.04 (it's for a bitcoind like app)
<TJ-> Kartagis: That's for the TV? looks like for the LVDS
<hitsujiTMO> laurentum: No there isn't. also 13.04 is EOL
<Kartagis> LVDS?
<padrinoo> so I jjust need a new HDD?
<tdannecy> My system clock is having some issues. It keeps changing each time I reboot and I'm not able to set it from the terminal or from the indicator widget. Can someone help me fix my clock issues?
<padrinoo> and thanks for help daftykins and hitsujiTMO
<daftykins> low voltage differential signalling. they're laptop displays
<daftykins> (LVDS)
<laurentum> I'm trying to install "darling" but I cant satisfy the dependencies on "libgnustep-base" and 2 other such packages
<hitsujiTMO> tdannecy: can you pastebin the output of: date
<siddhartha> Hello
<Kartagis> tdannecy: your BIOS battery might be dead
<laurentum> hitsuji: what do you mean EOL
<siddhartha> EOL?
<hitsujiTMO> laurentum: End Of Life - no longer supported
<k1l_> !eol | laurentum
<ubottu> laurentum: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tdannecy> @hitsujiTMO: date Wed Feb 12 16:47:47 EST 2014
<hitsujiTMO> tdannecy: also the output of: date -u
<tdannecy> hitsujiTMO: Wed Feb 12 21:48:42 UTC 2014
<hitsujiTMO> tdannecy: are you in GMT atm?
<siddhartha> Wed Feb 12 22:19:42 IST 2014
<Kartagis> TJ-: these are the ones I got when I connected the TV
<tdannecy> hitsujiTMO: I'm New York (UTC -5)
<exhibiton> hitsujiTMO: I ran namp for vmnet1 and vmnet8 and it said all hosts down on every single ip..
<hitsujiTMO> exhibiton: does the appliance need to be configured?
<TJ-> Kartagis: As hitsujiTMO said, pastebin the entire Xorg.0.log
<tdannecy> Kartagis: I might check my bios battery, but I haven't received any bios errors. Thanks for the recommendation.
<laurentum> does someone know if the "dolphin" emulator allows me to emulate os x in a linux system?
<tdannecy> laurentum: Nope. It's only for Gamecube and Wii roms.
<hitsujiTMO> tdannecy: whats the output of: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<lift> Can you grow a raid6 mdadm array while it's online?
<exhibiton> hitsujiTMO: I have ran it on OS X and didnt require anything.. just import VM and run
<Kartagis> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6920872/
<tdannecy> hitsujiTMO: 12 Feb 11:51:45 ntpdate[23355]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset -17969.483135 sec
<exhibiton> hitsujiTMO: http://mirror.cs50.net/appliance50/19/i386/appliance50-19-vmware.ova this is the appliance
<siddhartha> Am I existing in this world?
<Kartagis> brb, gotta check the dinner
<hitsujiTMO> tdannecy: now whats the output of: date
<tdannecy> hitsujiTMO: Wed Feb 12 11:52:43 EST 2014
<siddhartha> Wed Feb 12 22:19:42 IST 2014
<tdannecy> hitsujiTMO: Fixed it. My indicator is working.
<tdannecy> hitsujiTMO: Thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> tdannecy: can you reboot and see if the fix persists
<tdannecy> hitsujiTMO: Be right back.
<hitsujiTMO> exhibiton: out of ideas atm. will get back to you if i can think of any
<siddhartha> ANy one using latex on ubuntu 12.04?
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | siddhartha best to state the actual problem
<ubottu> siddhartha best to state the actual problem: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Zooru> Hello, I need help. I-m using a live cd because I can-t acces to my kubuntu installation :( I get this every time I boot  Filesystem check or mount failed. A maintenance shell will now be started. CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and continue booting after re-trying filesystems. Any further errors will be ignored And if I type reboot, poweroff. etc it freezes and I have to switch it off phisically. This happens after a failed upgrade
<siddhartha> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> siddhartha, what is your precise support question please
<hitsujiTMO> Kartagis: that doesn't seem to have detected your tv. was it connected yet in the current session?
<tdannecy> hitsujiTMO: Fixed it! Thanks!
<daftykins> Zooru: you're going to want to run fsck on your / partition
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | tdannecy
<ubottu> tdannecy: Glad you made it! :-)
<Zooru> daftykins: it says there is a problem
<Zooru> well no
<Zooru> it says
<Zooru> cannot continue, aborting
<Zooru> e2fsck or something like that
<daftykins> Zooru: right you're going to need to run it but with a switch to say fix!
<ActionParsnip> Zooru: does the CD pass consistency check?
<hitsujiTMO> Zooru: can you run: sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit && sudo smartctl --all /dev/sdX | pastebinit            where /dev/sdX should be replaced with the devices for your hdd, i.e. /dev/sda
<Kartagis> back
<Kartagis> hitsujiTMO: yes
<Tom1> Kartagis:does a non pae kernel works with both pae and non pae cpu?
<Kartagis> Tom1: it should
<Kartagis> Tom1: no sorry it doesn't
<Tom1> Kartagis:why?
<Kartagis> pae kernel does both
<Tom1> Kartagis: but pae kernel would give kernel panic on a non pae cpu?
<hitsujiTMO> Kartagis: can you pastebin the output of: xrandr
<sunshine-api> we can i find my version on Ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> sunshine-api: cat /etc/issue
<sunshine-api> thx
<hitsujiTMO> sunshine-api: also: lsb_release -a
<Kartagis> version = $(cat /etc/issue | head -n1)
<sunshine-api> install now 13.10   and see for wlan funktion
<Kartagis> hitsujiTMO: any solutions for me?
<sunshine-api> 12.04 can not connected with wlan
<hitsujiTMO> Kartagis: can you pastebin the output of: xrandr
<Kartagis> while TV is connected?
<hitsujiTMO> Kartagis: please, yes
<Kartagis> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6921003/
<hitsujiTMO> Kartagis: have you disabled mirror output?
<Kartagis> hitsujiTMO: atm, it is dc'd
<Kartagis> should I enable it?
<hitsujiTMO> Kartagis: no, mirrored should be disabled. its normally enabled by default
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Kartagis Looks like all that is needed is to change to the preferred resolutions of each monitor
<hitsujiTMO> Kartagis: the behaviour its exibiting is that of "mirror display" ... 1024 X 768 is the highest resolution that "both" displays support.
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: xrandr --output HDMI1 --mode 1920x1080_60.00
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Kartagis But it isn't mirrored, look at the x,y offsets of the two outputs
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: will set the highest res on the TV but it will not be mirrored.
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: possibly
<hitsujiTMO> ahh yes, you're right TJ-
<skinux> Do sub-directory percentages in baobab show percentage of entire disk or only percentage of parent directory?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Kartagis Also, it would be best to keep the LVDS laptop screen as the primary
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: cannot find mode
<Kartagis> yay!
<Kartagis> I've omitted the freq
<bt6> For some reason, some programs such as XChat are crashing randomly. Here is the error I get: http://pastebin.com/7sy8yV4W Can anyone help?
<she_dyed> you can query for modes xrandr -q
<Zooru> daftykins: ActionParsnip hitsujiTMO> please wait a second
<hitsujiTMO> bt6: cat /etc/issue
<sandman13> during reinstallation of ubuntu 13.10 it said some packages cannot be recovered how can i know which packages were not recovered?
<Zooru> daftykins: ActionParsnip hitsujiTMO > this is what I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/6921053/
<skinux> What does "failed to preserve ownership for" ... "Operation not permitted" actually mean?
<Kartagis> why am I limited to the lappy sound?
<skinux> I'm using sudo to move a directory to USB and lots of files are getting that error.
<daftykins> Zooru: try fsck -a <your root partition>
<hitsujiTMO> skinux: the usb is formatted with with a non linux filesystem.
<skinux> Hmm.
<skinux> Why does that matter? I can move between Ubuntu and mounted Windows.
<hitsujiTMO> skinux: so linux permissions and ownerships are not preserved. not a huge issue if you don't need those permissions
<BPSTravis> Me again, does anyone here have experienc with tftp? I'm getting the error connection refused for tftp in the syslog and have no idea where to go from here with testing. Running on Ubuntu 10.04 Server.
<hitsujiTMO> skinux: simply put, you cannot execute files on a fat32/ntfs partition. and you cannot manage permissions. not a big issue of you are just moving files
<daftykins> tftp to achieve what? PXE boot?
<BPSTravis> Yes
<Zooru> daftykins: This is what I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/6921068/
<daftykins> BPSTravis: permissions on your file store i guess
<BPSTravis> I've checked those, none changed :(
<skinux> I'm just using USB as a backup medium.
<daftykins> Zooru: are you sure sda2 is a partition? can you pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<skinux> Maybe I should use Dropbox, instead.
<daftykins> yeah flash drives != bacup
<daftykins> *backup
<skinux> I have a 4G I use exclusively for storing backups. Never made a difference before.
<Zooru> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6921079/
<daftykins> Zooru: run it on sda1
<skinux> I guess I could use a backup directory under /opt, since /opt is actually a seperate partition.
<daftykins> skinux: backups between partitions are useless, only different disks are viable
<skinux> At least, I think it is. /opt and /home should both be on same - seperate - partition.
<Zooru> daftykins: I have to umount it, first?
<daftykins> Zooru: yes
<Zooru> daftykins: done http://paste.ubuntu.com/6921100/
<skinux> Hmm. Well, I guess I'll have to burn all my backup data onto a DVD then.
<daftykins> Zooru: weird, that's with -a ?
<skinux> Dropbox is viable?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: that line worked well, but why am I limited to not being able to mirror and laptop sound?
<Zooru> daftykins: http://i.imgur.com/G9RrFVi.png
<yeats> skinux: anywhere that is not the same physical disk is viable - the main rationale for backup is to mitigate the effects of disk failure
<daftykins> Zooru: i have to run now, consider looking into chroot'ing into your installation and running a "sudo apt-get -f install" to fix the current situation
<daftykins> !chroot | Zooru here's the info
<ubottu> Zooru here's the info: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<skinux> Why is Flash not viable for that??
<anonymous_> Hello World
<yeats> skinux: somewhere outside the machine is better, be that physical (e.g., external HDD) or cloud (e.g., Dropbox, Ubuntu One, etc.)
<daftykins> flash drives are nowhere near as resilient as you may think
<anonymous_> s
<anonymous_> s
<skinux> Hmm.
<anonymous_> s
<anonymous_> s
<anonymous_> s
<anonymous_> s
<anonymous_> s
<anonymous_> s
<anonymous_> s
<daftykins> yay for Pici \o/
<genii> Pici: Beat me to it
<Zooru> I can-t do this..
<Zooru> I don-t have another computer to read how to do it
<skinux> I'm having to compress to move some things to 'backup' because my disk is getting too full.
<Zooru> are there any more ideas? ..
<daftykins> Zooru: just open it in your live session?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<Zooru> daftykins: ah, this is going to work with a live cd?
<skinux> Oh...I've been having issues on boot of Unity where balloons such as 'low space' show in right and left corners, aren't always clickable and don't go away if they have been clicked.
<daftykins> Zooru: of course
<daftykins> have to go now bbl
<Zooklubba> TJ-: alive? I apparently fell asleep yesterday
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: is this to be done with or without the TV connected?
<hateme> people hate me
<skinux> Cool
<fossjon> i hate you hateme !
<Pici> hateme: I don't think thats a support question that we can help you with here.
<fossjon> i guess I hate myself now
<cloudy_nz> People are overrated
<fossjon> yeah dude, normal is weird
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8af13e6dae6b7cc7d70055b5e076c304804e630e
<BPSTravis> Another question, other than google, is there a wayi can search for a package name to install? I want o install fixparts but the package name isnt just "fixparts" or i'm missing a repository or something. How can I back track to what I need to install to get the package?
<irreverant> so is there a simple scripti can just run to move to gnome
<bubbafat> If I want to have an external drive (USB) always mount to the same device (/dev/sdb) - is this something I setup in fstab or with udev?  I know the device UUID and where I want it to mount.  It just keeps getting new device name during power cycles.
<Pici> BPSTravis: apt-cache search fixparts, or install the apt-file package and then you can search inside of packages that you have not yet installed (apt-file search filename)
<philinux> BPSTravis;~ have a look in synaptic
<she_dyed> the debian search page would be a good place, even if its inside a package
<genii> BPSTravis: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=fixparts&mode=exactfilename&suite=saucy&arch=any
<she_dyed> after synaptic,ofc
<BPSTravis> apt-cache didn't return anything.
<cloudy_nz> Bubbafat fstab always works for me
<philinux> BPSTravis;~ aptitude search partpackagename
<she_dyed>  +1 ^
<skinux> What do I do about balloon errors/notices (system) showing up in corners and refusing to go away?
<cloudy_nz> My fileserver = RPI + e
<cloudy_nz> USB hdd
<she_dyed> go to your settings for notifications
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: do you have the command:  alsa-configuration
<Kartagis> nope
<skinux> One will say gnome-settings-daemon crashed, this one is saying low disk space.
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: if you run:  alsamixer   are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: use cursor keys to move and change levels, use M to un/mute and ESC to quit
<BPSTravis> aptitude search returns nothing as well :/
<BPSTravis> that or I don't deserve to use Linux
<bubbafat> cloudy_nz, thanks - I'll give that a try and see.
<ActionParsnip> BPSTravis: why are you using aptitude?
<BPSTravis> It was just suggested
<philinux> BPSTravis;~ what did you search for I'll try it here
<skinux> Also, how do I make sure Ubuntu is making use of SWAP? There is error "not yet ready or present" at boot, but I'm not sure if it's just delayed or not being used at all.
<Kartagis> Mic Boost, S/PDIF, S/PDIF Default, S/PDIF 16 are off
<BPSTravis> fixparts
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: ^
<BPSTravis> Maybe there just isn't a package built?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: scroll past the last channel on the right, does it keep going?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: use F6 and make sure it is on the correct output device?
<she_dyed> it could be part of another .deb
<k1l_> skinux: do you really want to use swap? swapping is slow and will bring you a perfomance decrease
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: are you using hdmi for audio too?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: also, Dock Mic Boost too
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: it would be super if I could
<philinux> BPSTravis;~ righto http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<philinux> BPSTravis;~ whay you trying to fix
<Homely_Girl> Hi, I have a general question: I have a dual boot system on my pc, is there anyway I can remove the other o/s and convert it to an all linux pc without reinstalling ubuntu?
<skinux> Without SWAP my system can freeze after a whle.
<BPSTravis> remove gpt references off a mbr converted disk
<chemist^> Homely_Girl, sure you can
<Homely_Girl> chemist: It's not worth going into the other o/s any more 'cos it's WAY too slow! lol
<she_dyed> don't go hetme
<chemist^> just delete the partition on which windows is on and make new one for linux use, or just extend your linux partition
<Homely_Girl> chemist^: How do I do it plse?
<cloudy_nz> Homelygirl - gparted
<lacrymology> I've been playing with the video drivers, trying to get bumblebee with the nvidia-331 drivers working, and X won't start anymore. ANyways, I've played with /etc/bumblebee too much, and I wanted to just kill everything and restart, but apt-get remove bumblebee doesn't eliminate /etc/bumblebee and if I delete it by hand, apt-get install bumblebee fails, dpkg complains about /etc/bumblebee/... something not existing
<tmmunq> Homely_Girl: delete that partition and extend the ubuntu install over it. might want to use gparted from a live disc for this
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: is this some OPtimus switching GPU garbage?
<chemist^> +1 gparted
<lacrymology> so.. anyone knows what might be going on_
<chemist^> and a live cd
<lacrymology> ?
<philinux> BPSTravis;~ From the link above was a downloads link http://sourceforge.net/projects/gptfdisk/files/gptfdisk/0.8.8/fixparts-binaries/
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: sudo lshw -C display     does it output an Intel and an Nvidia GPU?
<Homely_Girl> chemist^: Now I'm panicking!! lol Is gparted on the live disc?
<Kartagis> no, not Optimus
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: good, makes life a tonne easier, just Intel then ?
<BPSTravis> Yea, I was trying to find a apt-get install format
<philinux> BPSTravis;~ there are deb files for 32 and 64 bit
<BPSTravis> I'm using the weblink now
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: try:  echo "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<philinux> BPSTravis;~ not in ubuntu repos
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: reboot to test
<chemist^> Homely_Girl, i think so yes... look, if you want to extend your linux partition (while working from it), you can't.... you can only delete the windoz partition and make a new one for linux to use as support... you would then have 2 partitions in linux
<chemist^> one for system one for storage i guess...
<cloudy_nz> Boo, time to go to work :-(
<she_dyed> boo indeed
<Homely_Girl> chemist^: Ah right....I'll find live disc now, thanks.
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: vendor: Intel
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: cool, try the command I gave and reboot
<BPSTravis> Ok, it was more of a personal thought to try and find a way to search for packages, now I do know how to do that as well so thank you for the help :)
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: you can also try:  model=lenovo   and: model=thinkpad    you will need to run:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf   to get write access
<chemist^> Homely_Girl, you could delete the win partition now with gparted, no need for live cd ... the live cd is for doing stuff on your linux partition (which is not mounted if you use a live cd)
<chemist^> such as extending it..
<Zooklubba> So. MM or network manager doesnt want to detect my mobile broadband connection. It has the correct state when using lsusb. It also has it's wwan0 interface. but nothing in using mm/nm-applet
<Homely_Girl> chemist^: okay so just run gparted 'n delete the doze partition, yeah?
<chrismamo1> Hello?
<chemist^> Homely_Girl, yea
<Zooklubba> lsusb for the huawei E5776s-32: http://pastebin.com/YJ4a2QFc
<skinux> Hmm, right now Disk Usage Analyzer shows largest space is being taken up by /usr/share/doc
<tmmunq> Homely_Girl: next you need to extend the partitoin, then the filesystem
<Homely_Girl> tmmunq: First I need to figure out where 2 find gparted! lol
<Homely_Girl> tmmunq: I'm a novice, sorry :(
<chemist^> Homely_Girl, sudo apt-get install gparted
<skinux> It should be in repository, just use install command.
<Homely_Girl> chemist^: I know about apt-get installing! lol
<chemist^> Homely_Girl, i don't know how much you know :)
<zykotick9> chemist^: "apt-get install majic-cryptal-ball" ;)
<Homely_Girl> chemist^: you forgot the sudo in front lol I got it installing, thanks.
<chemist^> Homely_Girl, i forgot? :D <chemist^> Homely_Girl, sudo apt-get install gparted
<lonmcgregor> anyone able to help me with a grub problem?
 * skinux hates having to restart Baobab and wait for it to scan to see difference after re/moving stuff.
<chemist^> !details | lonmcgregor
<ubottu> lonmcgregor: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chemist^> don't ask to ask, just ask :P
<Homely_Girl> chemist^: touche'! It's installed....
<chemist^> yeey :)
<lonmcgregor> I have a problem with grub, dual-booting ubuntu 13 and windows 8.1. When I try to select windows on the grub menu it doesn't start windows, it just seems to loop in re-loading the grub menu. Ubuntu loads fine when selected
<chemist^> Homely_Girl, run it, take a look at it a bit and i'm sure you'll figure out what to do and how
<Homely_Girl> chemist^: It won't run, says root priv are needed, I am the boss of this hunk of junk! lol
<chemist^> type sudo gparted in terminal
<twin> hi
<zykotick9> !gksudo | Homely_Girl chemist^
<ubottu> Homely_Girl chemist^: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Homely_Girl> See I tried to run it with Alt F2. :P
<chemist^> sry i forgot :P
<linux|newb> Ubuntu 12.10 server with LVM and NFS. Did a bunch of updates a week or so back and finally rebooted the server. Once complete, noticed that NFS not available from clients on LAN
<chemist^> so gksudo gparted should do it :P
<linux|newb> performed service nfs-kernel-server restart
<linux|newb> and get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6921276/
<twin> wat are u talking abt?
<Ubuntu1> ubuntu one will not let me upload .zip, is there a work around for this
<Pici> twin: This is the official Ubuntu support channel.  If you are looking for a social channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<twin> i want to run whatsapp on xubuntu; how to do?
<twin> ok
<AlexPortable> Hello. How can I make an user not possible to change a folder name
<AlexPortable> but to have full control of what's inside the folder?
<zykotick9> linux|newb: issue with nosuid in your exports file...  not an option i know/use.
<Homely_Girl> chemist^: It's you 'n me pal, my local geek mate is out of comms! I can see 2 blocks is that the 2 partitions?
<chemist^> twin, http://askubuntu.com/questions/333850/how-to-install-whatsapp
<chemist^> in the upper right corner i think there should be a dropdown menu
<chemist^> with partitions listed
<chemist^> or devices
<Zooklubba> [mm-manager.c:145] find_device_support_ready(): Couldn't create modem for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-9': Failed to find primary AT port <--- MM 1.0.3 (or .2 iirc) running 14.04.
<linux|newb> zykotick9: cheers
<Zooklubba> huawei e5776
<chemist^> Homely_Girl,  the linux partition is probably ext4 and the windoz is NTFS - so you should figure out which is which
<Homely_Girl> chemist^: You're a clever one!! So just after the ntfs it says extended, is that my windows swap file?
<andea> ciao
<andea> !list
<ubottu> andea: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sandman13> why the google-chrome interface is not according to the unity theme
<Zooru> daftykins: are you here?
<tmmunq> sandman13: i think chrome defaults to its own theme, but you can change it in the settings
<Zooru> I did the chroot and inside the chroot I did: apt-get -f install
<Zooru> but it says 0 upgraded. 0newly installed etc
<Zooru> [17:36] <daftykins> Zooru: i have to run now, consider looking into chroot'ing into your installation and running a "sudo apt-get -f install" to fix the current situation
<sandman13> tmmunq thanks
<Zooru> anyone knows_
<Ubuntu1> I have a zip folder I would like to add to Ubuntu One but it will not upload, are .zip files not able to be put in cloud?
<Kartagis> thanks ActionParsnip, will try those in a bit
<zykotick9> Ubuntu1: you might want to ask in #ubuntuone
<bazhang> Ubuntu1, perhaps try asking in #ubuntuone
<usr13> Homely_Girl: You are probably seeing sda5 and sda6 (or maybe just sda5), those (or that one) is you linux partition(s), and there will also be a swap partition.
<usr13> Homely_Girl: Right?
<Homely_Girl> usr13: I'm chatting pvtly with chemist, and I'm getting sorted, thanks. :)
<usr13> Homely_Girl: (sda5 and sda6 would be "logical" partitions which are inside the extended partition.)
<usr13> Homely_Girl: Ok, just giving a little extra information, (hopefully it helps some).
<Homely_Girl> usr13: From what I can see 'n that info, sda 1 & 2 are windoze
<usr13> Homely_Girl: Correct, (the MS Windows partitions are going to be "primary" partitions, which are numbered 1-4 (as opposed to logical partitions which are 5, 6, 7, ....etc)
<usr13> Homely_Girl: Actually, the MS Windows partitions will be numbered 1 and 2 and maybe 3, but the extened partition will be ether 3 or 4, (in your case it is probably sda3), Right?
<kingfisher64> i installed quite a few desktop environments when starting out with ubuntu 13.10. I settled on one however I notice that on start up there are a few drop down environment options - one of which is supposed to be completely uninstalled however it appears to be stuck as "default". Can someone point me to how I'd change the default?
<skinux> Baobab still says tons of space is used by /usr/share
<usr13> Homely_Girl: So you have MS Windows partitions sda1 and sda2  and the extended partition is sda3.  Right?
<usr13> Homely_Girl: And within that extended partition, will be your Linux partitions, (numbered 4 and up).
<usr13> Homely_Girl: And within that extended partition, will be your Linux partitions, (numbered 5 and up).
<sandman13> google chrome is not supporting default gtk theme
<usr13>  correction                                                                      ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<AndroidLoverInSF> whats the best laptop for getting the most out of ubuntu. i used thinkpad w520, but its getting old now and not too sure if the w540 is any good.
<usr13> AndroidLoverInSF: The best one is one that works.
<kingfisher64> right, didn't think I'd get this far, but I've found where to change the environment, but i'm unsure of that to enter: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf outputs
<ablyss> sandman13, google: chromium vs google chrome
<kingfisher64> [SeatDefaults]
<kingfisher64> user-session=kde-plasma
<kingfisher64> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<kingfisher64> kde-plasma is not supposed to be installed
<kingfisher64> I settled on ubuntu 13.10 with cinammon2 what do I replace user-session=kde-plasma with? Many thanks
<sandman13> what cinammon works with ubuntu 13.10? mine froze on the first click
<kingfisher64> would it be "unity-greeter" or "cinammon2" ?
<kingfisher64> yeah sandman13 cinammon works fine
<sandman13> but not in mine
<usr13> Homely_Girl: The easies thing to do is just shrink sda1 down to almost 0, do away with sda2 and move the extended partition down next to sda1 and expand sda5 and sda6 to use up the space. That way, none of the configurations will have to be changed, (because the Linux partitions will be numbered same as before, the blkid numbers will be the same). You could just shrink sda1 and sda2 to almost zero and that would be ok too.
<kingfisher64> i got this problem because I installed kde, gnome3.10, cinammon2 to find out preferred environments
<kingfisher64> sandman13, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/11/cinnamon-20-no-longer-breaks-unity-in.html
<sunshine-api> hello... i have install ubuntu 13.10 and my wlan can not connected
<sunshine-api> wtf
<sunshine-api> 32 hours for settings this wlan fuck
<sandman13> ablyss: that does not address my problem
<usr13> sunshine-api: Use wired connection and do  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sunshine-api> ok , i have no wired,, only wlan
<sunshine-api> than i must  install later
<ablyss> sandman13, hmmm thought it would have since its a linux related issue not google chrome
<usr13> sunshine-api: Do you have another computer?
<sunshine-api> yes
<usr13> sunshine-api: (If you have another computer, you can use it to share the connection.)
<TJ-> sunshine-api: what information have you collected about the hardware, what the operating sees, and what you've tried?
<kingfisher64> i've changed "user-session=kde-plasma" > "user-session=ubuntu" Would someone be kind enough to clarify if this is correct for me? I'm just not sure as I'm using cinammon2
<TJ-> s/operating/operating system/
<sandman13> ablyss: my problem is somewhat like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/398010/chrome-ui-styles-are-not-working-under-ubuntu-gtk-theme-is-not-working
<sunshine-api> my lap its over wlan .. 100% top ubuntu
<sunshine-api> my friend have probl.
<usr13> sunshine-api: So, help your friend.
<sunshine-api> jey i need link
<ablyss> sandman13, i would still try out chromium as I believe it uses different system config locations
<TJ-> sunshine-api: connect a cross-over ethernet cable between the two PCs (or if the ethernet port(s) support auto-MDI-X a regular patch cable) and configure IP addresses at each end and routing. Then you can use network from the problem PC to help fix it
<sunshine-api> wait i from germany
<Zooklubba> TJ-: my knight in silver armour
<sunshine-api> i musst translate..
<sunshine-api> i have crossover cable
<DrPc> how to update my dist without reinstall?
<TJ-> Zooklubba: haha! Have you made any progress? I missed an eBay auction for that model this morning, was going to pick one up to work on
<DrPc> 12.04 to 13.10
<sunshine-api> wie can i connect from lap to lap when i use the cable over my wlan
<TJ-> DrPc: "do-release-upgrade" .... 12.04 > 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 ... or wait until April and then do 12.04 > 14.04
<Zooklubba> TJ- nope. unfortunately not. I'm thinking about calling it quits and return the SOAB
<Zooklubba> I was so ready for MM update to do it but no :(
<DrPc> TJ : in 14/04 auto update?
<TJ-> Zooklubba: It seems the issue is that the cdc_nm port is a hybrid, which embeds a serial port. You have to then send a specific AT command down that serial line to reconfigure/bring up the real ethernet port
<TJ-> Zooklubba: this is the problem with lots of Huawei/Qualcomm kit - poor to no support for open source
<TJ-> Zooklubba: however, I *did* want you to try an experiment before we give up
<Zooklubba> TJ-: I wondered if it was just to bridge eth0 and wwan0 or something.
<Zooklubba> TJ-: Im pretty close to allow you to do anything you want, anything :P
<TJ-> Zooklubba: On my device, and from what I've read for your device too, there's an embedded web server. *if* so, if we can get you connected to that, you may be able to reconfigure it to work
<DrPc> in April myDist (12.04) auto update to 14.04 or manual up to date?
<Pici> DrPc: it is not automatic
<Zooklubba> TJ-: I'm able to connect another computer on the device's wifi and play around with it
<DrPc> Pici: thank's
<sunshine-api> hallo
<TJ-> Zooklubba: start off by looking at the screenshot of comment #14 on this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2396752&page=2
<Pici> DrPc: It should prompt you, but the decision is yours.
<TJ-> Zooklubba: cool, the wifi brings up a web-based configuration?
<sunshine-api> we can i connect from crossover cable to other pc over wlan
<Zooklubba> TJ- yeah, it has some kind of router admin panel. I haven't looked at it at all though
<DrPc> Pici: ;-)
<Zooklubba> post #14 screens looks similar
<TJ-> Zooklubba: OK, well first thing I'd like to try is giving your PC's wwan0 an IP address in the same range as the wifi presents, and seeing if you can access the web server directly over wwan0
<TJ-> Zooklubba: What IP address does the wifi-side web server appear on?
<Zooklubba> ifconfig wwan0 randomip? 192.168.1.1 last time I checked.
<TJ-> Zooklubba: that'd be the device's IP... OK try this "sudo ifconfig wwan0 192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<TJ-> Zooklubba:  then try "ping -nc 192.168.1.1"
<TJ-> Zooklubba:  oops! ... "ping -nc 5 192.168.1.1"
<bzitzow> I have installed Postgres 9.2 and it is running on a non-default port of 5433. How can I configure it to run on the default port of 5432?
<DrPc> bzitzow : which programming language>
<DrPc> ?
<Zooklubba> TJ-: destination host unreachable
<TJ-> Zooklubba: oh well :(
<skinux> Good grief. Why does Disk Usage Analyzer take so long to scan.
<ecdhe> Why does GNU documentation quote shell commands with an opening back tick, but a closing single quote?
<ecdhe> `example'
<ecdhe> example, see the title of: https://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html
<ecdhe> One thought I had was that if you copy text to the shell, the backtick not being closed will prevent the text from being executed.
<Zooklubba> TJ-: So you reckon it's time to call it quits? Feels like it. Sorry to pester you so much about it
<TJ-> Zooklubba: not pestering, don't worry. I've been hacking on my own device and its annoyed me, the terrible Huawei support
<skinux> Sorry for asking question and leaving. Anyway, why should /usr/share and /usr/doc be taking up most disk space?
<TJ-> Zooklubba: here's what I've gathered so far http://tjworld.net/wiki/Huawei/E3131UsbHspa
<siddhartha> Does anyone please guide for Hadoop installation on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ??
<Zooklubba> TJ-: I (not sure what I was expecting) phoned the carrier for support. No one knew what linux or ubuntu was and asked me why I didn't install mac or windows
<TJ-> Zooklubba: typical reaction, and very sad
<Zooklubba> My end goal was to connect the 4G puck to a dd-wrt router. But they (phone support) claimed that modem function over usb wasn't a feature
<Zooklubba> And I'm too scared to just tether everything on my phone :P
<skinux> Actually, /usr/share/texlive-doc is taking up a lot of space
<TJ-> Zooklubba: same here... I wonder if you can do like I'm trying to, force it into traditional serial port mode instead?
<tmager> skinux: yea, the texlive documentation in really huge -- if you don't need it, I suppose you can get rid of it, but...
<skinux> I don't even know what texlive is.
<tmager> skinux: you know what LaTeX is?
<skinux> Yes.
<skinux> It's a type of text markup
<bekks> texlive is a LaTeX distribution.
<skinux> Oh.
<siddhartha> I love LaTeX !!
<skinux> I don't know why I have doc on my system.
<tmager> probably included by default
<agsd> hi
<suore> how check that my /home/<name> is catalog is crypted?
<agsd> i wanted to ask if i can add hdds with data on them to LVM
<skinux> I think I'll remove it. I can look it up if I find I need it.
<tmager> yea, I use latex a lot, but I never actually use the documentation, I just look it up on google
<irreverant> does ubuntu work with RPMs?
<Zooklubba> TJ-: even though I consider myself a geek I'm not sure I'm confident enough to start a project like that
<skinux> irreverant: Yes, you use alien I believe.
<irreverant> im tryin to install the linux citrix receiver
<xangua> irreverant: ubuntu uses deb packages
<irreverant> can i install from an rpm?
<skinux> sudo alien -iv name-of-your.rpm I think
 * skinux rememebers the days when he had to ask questions like that. :P
<xangua> irreverant: or you can download the .deb package from the download section
<irreverant> im looking
<skinux> I don't know why some package maintainers don't create deb packages when there is a command to turn RPM into DEB.
<TJ-> Zooklubba: it is simple... it just needs usb_switchmode and the correct alternate device ID
<beingHuman> It took me 1.2GB of supporting files to run latex :(
<bekks> skinux: Which will not produce valid debs. You can install things, but those debs might break your box.
<hitsujiTMO> skinux: because the file system layout and path to libs are fundamentally different between the 2 distros
<beingHuman> Such a big thing to be worried about  !!
<skinux> I figured the command was correcting things like that.
<bekks> skinux: Nope.
<skinux> Well, that is kind of dumb.
<hitsujiTMO> skinux: no, you'd have to recompile the source per distro
<hitsujiTMO> skinux: or at leasts, relink the libs on install
<bekks> skinux: It is kindo of impossible to convert packages between distros in way you magically correct paths, dependencies, requirements, etc.
<hitsujiTMO> least*
<skinux> Oh, because you'd have to change compiled code, right?
<Zooklubba> TJ-: would it be simple to get it working as a device recongnised properly by MM/NM?
<hitsujiTMO> skinux: yes
<Zooklubba> I've seen productID of 14fe once when I rebooted the device. No idea what other modes it has
<Zooklubba> Computer has usb_modeswitch though
<TJ-> Zooklubba: Yes, that's the point ... put it in traditional serial mode and MM will be OK
<hitsujiTMO> skinux: because of such issues, some packages are incompatible even between ubuntu and debian
<skinux> Dynamic path setting would resolve that, but probably more work than any programmer wants to do.
<joni> hallo
<hitsujiTMO> skinux: its not as trivial as you may think
<skinux> That's why I said programmers probably don't want to do it.
<Zooklubba> TJ-: so would it basically be only usb modeswitch 12d1 1506 to 12d1 14fe? Or how can I make sure/investigate which mode it should be in to put it in serial mode
<skinux> I'm a programmer and I don't feel inclined to take on such a task. :P
<joni> i hade a questen i will lern programming and scripting how cann i learn it ?
<hitsujiTMO> joni: thats off topic for this channel. try a channel pertaining to the language you want to learn
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | joni
<ubottu> joni: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<skinux> joni: search for programming language and read.
<appcren> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 64bit server (desktop distribution) and now I have VNC'd to it, but I dont seem to have a dock / any GUI to navigate with.. Terminal app is only open window.. How can I get the dock to show ?
<skinux> Sounds like X isn't setup for remoting.
<appcren> How can I do that ?
<appcren> I managed ot open firefox / some random folders with the GUI though.. but nothing else
<hitsujiTMO> appcren: wait a sec, what did you install?  """Ubuntu 12.04 64bit server (desktop distribution)""" did you install ubuntu server, or ubuntu desktop?
<Cumaxo> Hello guys . I have an MSI GE60 20E ,with windows 8 in Legacy mode . I want to install Linux too but i cant . Blackscreen appear and I cant do nothing . Only , i can install Linux Deepin , but no Ubuntu or mint .
<appcren> ubuntu desktop version on a dedicated server
<appcren> sorry for the confusion
<hitsujiTMO> appcren: ok. what package did you install? ubuntu-desktop?
<appcren> ubuntu-desktop was already installed, I tried installing it again.
<hitsujiTMO> appcren: wait
<appcren> I was going to install ubuntu-desktop but the initial OS installation had installed it (must be a service provider packaging it into the installation of the OS)
<AndroidLoverInSF> i want to remotely edit videos via vnc. only problem now is i need to hear audio from the remote computer to edit properly. vnc works fine for most part. do i need an rdp server and client? anyone able to hear proper audio from ubuntu client and server, over either vnc or rdp?
<hitsujiTMO> appcren: you need to create a .vnc/xstartup file that loads ubuntu-2d instead of the default 3d desktop for it to work
<hitsujiTMO> appcren: the 3d desktop is graphically accellerated and won't display over vnc
<Cumaxo> Hello guys . I have an MSI GE60 20E ,with windows 8 in Legacy mode . I want to install Linux too but i cant . Blackscreen appear and I cant do nothing . Only , i can install Linux Deepin , but no Ubuntu or mint .
<appcren> hitsujiTMO: ok, I am now editing xstartup, what should I add ther e?
<appcren> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/UMEWd3H8 this is what it says now
<skinux> Interesting, texlive-doc can't be removed via apt-get.
<arjunchetna> hey guys
<arjunchetna> Have any of you ever used Sputnik? The RSS Reader?
<Zooklubba> TJ-: how do I know which productID it should have (im guessing that puts it in the correct mode)
<arjunchetna> Just can't get it to work with Xubuntu
<Na3iL> hey all
<arjunchetna> Hello
<hitsujiTMO> appcren: remove x-window-manager... instead try: gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d
<Na3iL> hey @arj
<Cumaxo> can somebody help me with my MSI GE60 20E for install Linux ?? i cant isntall cause a black screen appear
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | Cumaxo
<ubottu> Cumaxo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TJ-> Zooklubba: Trial and error, based on what the device reports initially. Sometimes there's lots of clues in the windows driver .inf file that is stored in the virtual CD-ROM that is presented when the device is plugged in. To keep that, usb_modeswitch needs disabling, or an over-ride adding in /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/ for the device
<Cumaxo> this is my problem then__
<Cumaxo> ??
<TJ-> Zooklubba: I have to go eat, will let you know if I discover anything of use
<hitsujiTMO> Cumaxo: most likely. come back to us if it doesn't help
<JoeSomebody> hello, trying ubuntu 13 on a machine, been a while since i used gnome, gonna give it the ol' college try  (i was big kubuntu fan til canonical dropped it)  Q1 = how do i mark packages for install ?
<JoeSomebody> seems like i have to install one at a time and give password each time
<tmmunq> what package manager?
<Cumaxo> my problem is qhen i want to install Linux Mint or ubuntu in my MSI GE60 . When i select the option DEFAULT or Install Linux Mint , black screen appear andi cant do nothing.
<Zooklubba> Alright TJ-. Would I need to send a message as well? Not really sure what the messages (-M) corresponds to/if its needed
<hitsujiTMO> JoeSomebody: canonical never dropped kubuntu.     to install packages: sudo apt-get install packagename1 packagename2 packagename 3         etc
<JoeSomebody> doesnt matter, i'm open to suggestions:)
<hitsujiTMO> !mint | Cumaxo
<ubottu> Cumaxo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<JoeSomebody> is the a gui where i can check off 500 packages?
<Cumaxo> in Ubuntu the same... blackscreen too
<tmager> yes, run synaptic
<JoeSomebody> and install all at once?
<hitsujiTMO> Cumaxo: add nomodeset to the kernel param in grub for ubuntu
<tmmunq> synaptic...
<JoeSomebody> oh right i remember synaptic , i like it :)
<JoeSomebody> if i can just find it LOL
<skinux> This is rediculous baobab saying my disk is almost full. /home and /opt are different partition from Linux.
<tmager> JoeSomebody: terminal, sudo synpatic
<hitsujiTMO> skinux: whats the output of: df -h && df -i
<Na3iL> <JoeSomebody> INSTALL it first
<JoeSomebody> tmager, OK, can i put terminal icon on the left there? what is that bar called?
<JoeSomebody> ok
<yeats> JoeSomebody: unity launcher
<Na3iL> alt + f2
<tmager> JoeSomebody: I use ctrl+alt+t, but you can put it in the launcher I think -- I don't use unity, ask someone that does for that
<dlam> mm kinda noob,  anyone know how to print out... "iptables statistics"?
<yeats> JoeSomebody: while the program is open, right click on it's icon and select "Lock to Launcher"
<arjunchetna> Have any of you ever used Sputnik? The RSS Reader?
<arjunchetna> Just can't get it to work with Xubuntu
<skinux> Says 88% of / is used
<Cumaxo> hitsujiTMO , the problem is I can go to the instalation screen ...
<skinux> Only 58% of /home is used
<Cumaxo> so i think i cant do de nomodeset....
<JoeSomebody> yeats, thanks
<arjunchetna> my syslog file reads - Feb 13 00:54:34 sparrow whoopsie[1034]: online
<arjunchetna> Feb 13 00:55:42 sparrow whoopsie[1034]: online
<arjunchetna> Feb 13 00:56:47  whoopsie[1034]: last message repeated 2 times
<arjunchetna> Feb 13 00:56:47 sparrow NetworkManager[948]: <warn> nl_recvmsgs() error: (-33) Dump inconsistency detected, interrupted
<arjunchetna> Feb 13 01:00:47 sparrow NetworkManager[948]: <warn> nl_recvmsgs() error: (-33) Dump inconsistency detected, interrupted
<hitsujiTMO> !paste | arjunchetna
<ubottu> arjunchetna: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<luffy> paltalk in Ubuntu Studio?
<appcren> hitsujiTMO: I just lost colors when I did that
<appcren> its like 16 colors now, nothing else changed..
<hitsujiTMO> appcren: check out the config here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/160160/unity-launcher-doesnt-appear-in-vnc-session
<Na3iL> I run aircrack-ng on my ubuntu 13.04 but it shows me a black screen with some details that my kernel  doesn't support this program
<Na3iL> I upgrade the kernel but it still do the same thing any idea ?
<arjunchetna> @hitsujiTMO could you please tell me where I am going wrong?
<hitsujiTMO> Na3iL: we don't support wifi cracking here and 13.04 is EOL
<arjunchetna> @hitsujiTMO How do I debug this?
<Na3iL> okay ..
<hitsujiTMO> arjunchetna: no idea, don't use sputnik
<JoeSomebody> thanks guys, one more thing, is there anything like fedora's rpmfusion i should add for multimedia stuff before i install my favorite apps?
<hitsujiTMO> Cumaxo: what do you mean by "so i think i cant do de nomodeset...." ?
<JoeSomebody> i DID click 3rd party thing on install
<JoeSomebody> so maybe i am good?
<arjunchetna> @hitsujiTMO bummer
<hitsujiTMO> JoeSomebody: ensure ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed
<JoeSomebody> ok thanks
<Cumaxo> because i cant go to the instalation screen in linux ... blackscreen is before installation , is after i select the default or start Linux in grub Unetbootin
<skinux> Baobab isn't completely reliable, is it?
<hitsujiTMO> Cumaxo: when you boot the usb, you first get the grub screen. hit e here to edit the grub options, and add "nomodeset" after "quiet splash"
<hitsujiTMO> skinux: you're using 88% of /    so i'd consider that low disk space
<paolo2> hi someone can help me with photorec
<bekks> paolo2: Depends on your specific issue with it.
<paolo2> i have use photorec but i nt found my file .avi
<paolo2> i have use option for search .avi
<paolo2> but i think that i wrong with block size
<hitsujiTMO> paolo2: what type of drive is it?
<paolo2> i set block size 1024 in photorec but my block size in 512
<hitsujiTMO> paolo2: block size should be 4096
<hitsujiTMO> paolo2: the default blocksize for extX is 4096
<paolo2> why
<sunshine-api> hey ,,, where can find the pfad of downloads from software Center,,i will install  NdisWrapper  on my friends computer
<paolo2> i use ext4
<Cumaxo> hitsujiTMO .... this is my problem >    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193728
<paolo2> ubuntu 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> sunshine-api: /var/cache/apt/archive
<sunshine-api> wlan can not find and in manually  try again connecting
<paolo2> afther photorec ask me offset i not know as set right it
<hitsujiTMO> Cumaxo: use nomodeset
<paolo2> hitsujiTMO
<paolo2> do you know good photorec
<sunshine-api> in terminal  ??
<sunshine-api> /var/cache/apt/archive
<patarr> has anyone ever configured a multiheaded GPU in ubuntu? It's a weird Nvidia card that has 2 special ports that split into 2 individual DVI. So you can connect a total of 4 displays. In the system, it's recognized as two GPUs on two different bus IDs. I'm having trouble getting a monitor recognized on the "second" GPU. The two connected to the first work fine, its the third thats giving me the problem. Do I need to reboot for it to recognize or something? :
<hitsujiTMO> paolo2: no, i've never had the please of being required to use photorec.       can you tell me what type of drive is it? is it a HDD or a SSD ?
<sunshine-api> im a linux neebew
<hitsujiTMO> sunshine-api: thats the folder where the debs get stored
<sunshine-api> No such file or directory
<sunshine-api> when keep enter
<hitsujiTMO> sunshine-api: sorry, /var/cache/apt/archives
<paolo2> hdd
<sunshine-api> /var/cache/apt/archives
<kingfisher64> how do i remove desktop environments from showing up on the boot dropdown list? I thought I'd completely removed unwanted but they are still there.
<sunshine-api> is a directory?
<sunshine-api> bash...
<tmager> kingfisher64: you mean the list when you log in?
<hitsujiTMO> paolo2: maybe try following a guide http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/01/recover-deleted-data-using-photorec-in.html
<sunshine-api> mh..
<kingfisher64> yeah tmager. I've got kde plasma (which I uninstalled) showing up
<hitsujiTMO> kingfisher64: the list is comprised of the .desktop files in /usr/share/xsessions/
<kingfisher64> hmm, so does this mean that the list simply needs to be updated or that there are left over files from the environment? hitsujiTMO
<Cumaxo> hitsujiTMO  ... I have windows intalled in Legacy mode ,,, its better install in UEFI mode ??
<skinux> How do we remove dpkg lock?
<hitsujiTMO> kingfisher64: you may not have removed the exact packages. try running dpkg: -S /usr/share/xsessions/blaaaaarg.desktop       to find the package responsible. replacing blaaaaarg with the correct name of the responsible file
<hitsujiTMO> Cumaxo: if you install windows in legacy, then install ubuntu in legacy. if you installed windows in uefi then install ubuntu in uefi
<hitsujiTMO> skinux: close the app that has locked dpkg
<Cumaxo> can I install Ubuntu in UEFI then ? without blackscreen problem ??
<hitsujiTMO> Cumaxo: the issue has nothing to do with uefi or legacy mode. just use nomodeset
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | Cumaxo read the FULL instructions again
<ubottu> Cumaxo read the FULL instructions again: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bashing-om> skinux: Try: ->sudo fuser -cuk /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock <- .
<Cumaxo> i will try now hitsujiTMO .... thanks a lot... i hope solve this problem
<safri5> Hi.  I accidentally my Ubuntu.
<JoeSomebody> what is the best way (if more than one way) to change my theme / colors?
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: i think you're missing a word there
<safri5> I'm trying to create Xorg.conf which is missing for some reason but i get "number of created screens does not match number of detected devices"
<skinux> I did that a bit ago and system rebooted.
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: xorg.conf isn't needed. why did you create one?
<kingfisher64> as root I type "dpkg /usr/share/xsessions/KDEPlasmaWorkspace.desktop" is this right hitsujiTMO ? I'm getting a pipe notice
<hitsujiTMO> kingfisher64: dpkg -S /usr/share/xsessions/KDEPlasmaWorkspace.desktop
<Bashing-om> skinux:  More than one instance of a package manager open at the same time ?
<hitsujiTMO> skinux: do you have any of the following open: apt, synaptics, software center, update manager ???
<kingfisher64> "no path found matching pattern" - despite the files being in there hitsujiTMO
<schultza> is there a way to get the default apt-get program download two packages at once with default ubuntu repositories?
<bekks> schultza: No, but you can use "apt-fast" which should be in the repos.
<hitsujiTMO> kingfisher64: it was prob not purged correctly then. you can safely remove that file
<tmager> schultza: you mean as in "sudo apt-get install package1 package2..."?
<schultza> does that complete replace apt-get? And is there any issue with it?
<hitsujiTMO> tmager: he means pull the packages simultaneously
<schultza> tmager: no.. during the download process, actually download two at once.
<kingfisher64> ok, many thanks. If you were learning ubuntu hitsujiTMO from scratch where would you go? I need to start my education so issues like this can be understood and fixed
<schultza> Is there any I should know about apt-fast before downloading it?
<sunshine-api> we can i install
<sunshine-api> “ndiswrapper” 1.58-2  on ubuntu 13.10
<peppermint> salut
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: i can't log in to desktop, i enter user and pass but i'm thrown back to log in.  it all started after my mouse pointer froze and i rebooted. i also installed cgminer before the last reboot.
<kingfisher64> thought I'd just hceck in synaptic package manager it's listed as still installed in there hitsujiTMO.
<hitsujiTMO> kingfisher64: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/ <- start with learning bash. learn to use the manpages.    best 2 resources you you can start with
<Guest56169> sunshine-api, what is the problem? Why do you need Ndiswrapper?
<alagie> hi
<schultza> safri5: Can you boot to single user mode and change your password on your userid/username?
<kingfisher64> many many thanks
<alagie> hi
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: what gpu do you have?
<safri5> schultza: i pressed ctlr+alt+f2 and log in works fine
<schultza> oh... is this on a gui login?
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: ati.  I installed cgminer before last reboot...
<schultza> ah... in the other ttys.. check the owner of the ...
<alagie> how is your life?
<Bashing-om> kingfisher64: Here is a great place - a primary motivation of my presence ! Also ubuntuforums.org, hang in there and see the many tutorials and such.
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: do you use fglrx driver or radeon driver?
<schultza> there is an xsession that in your own directory not owned by you.
<hitsujiTMO> !pm | alagie
<ubottu> alagie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<alagie> am having skype
<schultza> GUYS! theres a file X requires him to own, and its not owned by him
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: this is what 'im not quite entirely sure about... i think cgminer requires proprietary drivers which i tried to install prior to last reboot...
<schultza> GUYS! theres a file X requires him to own, and its not owned by him.
<kingfisher64> i'm looking forward to learning as I love the terminal. find linux infinitely better than what I've just come from. I used to use cygwin in win so I could patch, make etc. Bashing-om
<bekks> schultza: And we have to guess it?
<garylabronz> yo
<bekks> schultza: :)
<schultza> um... .Xauthority i think
<garylabronz> im having a problem with godot
<garylabronz> i get ERROR: get_executable_path: Couldn't get executable path from /proc/self/exe, using argv[0]
<garylabronz>    At: drivers/unix/os_unix.cpp:399.
<safri5> schultza: i'm confused. that may be the case.  how can i check it?
<garylabronz> when trying to start a game
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: whats the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep fglrx
<schultza> safri5: log in with the ctrl+alt+f1 and `ls -al .Xauthority` and find out how owns that file.
<Bashing-om> kingfisher64: check out Greg Wooledge's wonder full tutorial on bash scripting - leads to many other things linux.
<schultza> it should be under your user folder.
<garylabronz> yo, so godot. i get ERROR: get_executable_path: Couldn't get executable path from /proc/self/exe, using argv[0]
<kingfisher64> bookmarked http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide Bashing-om
<garylabronz>    At: drivers/unix/os_unix.cpp:399.
<hitsujiTMO> !patience | garylabronz
<ubottu> garylabronz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<garylabronz> i disconnected
<schultza> safri5: /home/user-in-question/.Xauthority
<kingfisher64> it's things like the file system I'm curious with.
<looser13> hello
<JoeSomebody> ok not that it matters (unless someone has a suggestion) but i am installing kubuntu desktop, i know a bunch about that, i guess i'll get back to unity when i get up to speed with the rest
<safri5> schultza: I deleted .Xauthority earlier so it doesn't exist :P
<schultza> oh ouch.
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: there's no output to that command
<Bashing-om> kingfisher64: Great place to start !, you do good. -> NewDocs -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NewDocs <- Great also !
<schultza> safri5: Try instructions at this website to regenerate your .Xauthority file. It's a X client session file with authorization cookies.
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: ok, you should be on the radeon driver then. sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<schultza> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386329
<schultza> hitsujiTMO: He has no .Xauthority.
<hitsujiTMO> schultza: i'm tackling one problem at a time. first gotta fix his xserver
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: yeah, i deleted it earlier :P
<schultza> hitsujiTMO: I've had this issue before. His exact issue.
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: ahh, ok. now: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<schultza> hitsujiTMO: the file doesnt exist. you cant change the owner.
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: then try and log in again
<looser13> Привет Убунчане!!! :)
<schultza> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<hitsujiTMO> !ru | looser13
<ubottu> looser13: please see above
<safri5> ok
<skinux> How do I fix this: E: man-db: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<looser13> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<schultza> ubottu needs language files for "please see above".. lol
<ubottu> schultza: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitsujiTMO> skinux: can you pastebin the full output
<Gallomimia> what does it mean when a directory gives all ??? for it's permissions in command line?  all other attempts to access the dir fail "Invalid Argument"
<looser13> Hello Ubuntu-mans!!! ;)
<falsobuio> hello there, where can i get some assistance for kubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> !details | falsobuio
<ubottu> falsobuio: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<schultza> !kubuntu | falsobuio
<ubottu> falsobuio: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<falsobuio> cheers
<alone> Hello
<safri5> schultza: hitsujiTMO: looks like I do have .Xauthority after all, I just renamed it to .OLD
<schultza> Hello, alone.
<alone> My name is 183.
<skinux> http://pastebin.com/Rav8WNFu
<Gallomimia> cancel my request. remounting the drive fixed it
<schultza> safri5: mv it back.. and check the owner of it.
<safri5> it belongs to my user
<schultza> safri5: unless you know why you renamed/moved it
<alone> I am from 291613
<safri5> schultza: i did and i'm its owner
<safri5> schultza: I don't know why...
<schultza> safri5: are you able to get in now?
<alone> schultza
<alone> schultza, ware are you from?
<gasper> #blener
<gasper> #blender
<hitsujiTMO> skinux: whats the output of: sudo lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<schultza> !blender | gasper
<ubottu> gasper: blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<alone> #156594631
<hitsujiTMO> gasper: /join #blender
<hitsujiTMO> !topic | alone
<ubottu> alone: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<safri5> schultza: hitsujiTMO: holy avocado, it's working, and i don't understand how...
<hitsujiTMO> alone: this is a support channel not a chat channel
<alone> hitsujiTMO ?
<schultza> safri5: the .Xauthority is both a cookies and session file. It contains some keys to your authorization to use X server (GUI).
<skinux> http://pastebin.com/LNx23Xrr
<safri5> schultza: wait, it's not working, only desktop showed
<safri5> schultza: but it has no menus
<rww> !cookies
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: you ran a graphical something with sudo, which caused .Xauthority to become owned by root.
<OerHeks> !cookie | rww
<ubottu> rww: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Jonbo> | isn't here
<schultza> hitsujiTMO: He renamed the file to .OLD.
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: if you want to run a graphical application as root use gksudo.
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: i had a feeling something like that happened while i played with tty trying to restart lightdm... but didn't know about .Xauthority
<schultza> safri5: Neither did I. :)
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: I'm afraid I now don't have menus
<schultza> Now, about the menus.... I dont know how to fix that part.
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: reset unity
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: how?
<schultza> hitsujiTMO: How do you do that
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: did you run: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME                   ???
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: now, should i?
<safri5> *no
<schultza> safri5: I would help.
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: yes. then relog. other files may be owned by root
<schultza> safri5: All files in your home directory should be owned by you.
<schultza> s/I would/It would.
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: so i should ctrl+alt+f2, run the command, then restart lightdm?
<schultza> yes.
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: or ctrl + alt + t
<bekks> No
<schultza> but restart lightdm as you
<bekks> Relog means, log out completely, log back in.
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: no need to restart lightdm. just relog
<schultza> ah
<bekks> schultza: you cannot restart a service as normal user.
<safri5> bekks: how do i relog?
<bekks> safri5: I just told you.
<schultza> bekks: running lightdm as the user should bring up another client. I did that through an ssh session.
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: gnome-session-quit
<bekks> schultza: Another X server is not wanted and not necessary at this point.
<schultza> bekks: ah, ok.
<schultza> Well, off to work to learn more. :)
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: now if you still have the issue, then we'll reset unity
<Dice-Man> hi people i'm experiencing keyboard problem
<xauth> Dice-Man: Your shift key doesn't work?
<mecossalados> metaleer
<mecossalados> i want to jizz in your face
<mecossalados> i want my hot cum to go shooting out
<mecossalados> in thick gooey strands
<mecossalados> slapping you all over your cheeks
<hitsujiTMO> mecossalados: enough of your trolling
<mecossalados> and creating glistening beads
<bekks> Then grow up first. Until then, ignored.
<mecossalados> on his beard
<mecossalados> oh yeah metaleer
<mecossalados> i know you like hard underage cock
<mecossalados> like all muslims do
<mecossalados> it is hairy, uncut, and uncircumcised
<mecossalados> oh yeah
<hitsujiTMO> DJones: Pici, rww
<mecossalados> take that metaleer
<rww> hihi
<rww> Pici: it's a gateway, the x-part is random per-session
<Pici> rww: it was a knee-jerk reaction
<rww> Pici: I know, just checking
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: the desktop kinda fell to terminal, so i ran all the commands in tty2, then did startx, and nothing happens
<Dice-Man> xauth: well problems are a bit bizzare i have an azerty keyboard, and on some touches there are figures in blue like 3 or 2 instead of printing the letters it prints the figures
<bekks> safri5: startx is not expected to start your X server.
<TJ-> Zooklubba: Are you still about?
<bekks> safri5: sudo service lightdm stop; sudo service lightdm start
<safri5> bekks: ok ty
 * xauth ponders.
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: just restart lightdm then
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: sudo service lightdm restart
<Dice-Man> xauth: i'm forced to use the touch fn to print letters
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: I did it and now it doesn't even fall back to the log in screen.
<hitsujiTMO> Dice-Man: try: fn + capslock     or fn + scroll lock
<safri5> I enter my log in and nothing happens.
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: blank screen ?
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: what exactly do you get?
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: does: ctrl + alt + t             bring up the terminal?
<Zooklubba> TJ- yeah, playing dota on another computer now tho
<Dice-Man> and also the caps lock touch doesn't seem to work
<safri5> no, the password is entered, the mouse moves, but the input fields are gone and it doesn't take me back to it as previously
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: no but ctrl+alt+f2 takes me to tty2
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: ok. in tty2: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls -l $HOME | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: sorry that should be: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls -ld $HOME | pastebinit
<TJ-> Zooklubba: OK, well, I've got something you can do for me when you get time. Disable usb_modeswitch so your device stays in virtual CD-ROM mode. Plug the device in, and mount it. You'll find a linux driver install directory. Put it and its contents in an archive file, and send it to me. The info in it will be *very* useful.
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: that should produce a paste.ubuntu.com url at the end. please tell us the url
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: ok
<ogedi> Hello! Was hoping I coulod find some help to my audio problems here.
<TJ-> Zooklubba: on my device the directory is "linux_mbb_install/"
<hitsujiTMO> !sound | ogedi start with this
<ubottu> ogedi start with this: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ogedi> Already tried all of that. Here is my issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/420042/cant-hear-anysound-on-ubuntu-13-10-and-cant-choose-soundblaster-recond3d-as-my
<hitsujiTMO> Dice-Man: did you enable num-lock?
<ogedi> got any ideas?
<Zooklubba> TJ-: No idea how to disable it from going to 1506. I dont have (I think) and rules Ive put in for usb_modeswitch
<hitsujiTMO> ogedi: start with seeing if the hardware is visible: lspci -nn | grep Audio
<Dice-Man> hitsujiTMO: i have a samsung n150, heu maybe by error
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6922052/
<ogedi> hitsujitmo http://gyazo.com/6333e8c6856d03477966523b540ce106
<Dice-Man> hitsujiTMO: how to desactivate it ?
<ogedi> I have a soundblaster recond3d, dont belive its showing up there.
<TJ-> Zooklubba: check /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf and temporarily set "DisableSwitching=1" ... if usb_modeswitch isn't doing it, then the device would be auto-changing, which would defeat the point of the virtual CD image!
<hitsujiTMO> ogedi: is that a usb device?
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: no
<safri5> oops sorry
<ogedi> hitsujiTMO no its a built in dedicated soundcard. And IM trying to get sound to output through my speakers, which are audio jack.
<hitsujiTMO> Dice-Man: do you have a numlock on the keyboard? it may be a fn key in itself
<skinux> So, any answer for solving my error: http://pastebin.com/LNx23Xrr
<hitsujiTMO> ogedi: ogedi can you pastebin the output of: lsusb
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: once again: sudo chown -R timmy:timmy /home/timmy
<a_> Hello. My installation crashed, and when I boot up my PC, it makes some 'beep' sounds and will stop. I am right now running a Live CD (Ubuntu) and I'm trying to move my files to another hard disk, in order to re-install ubuntu afterwards. However, when I try to copy the files, it says that I have no permissions to do this. I can't even access some folders. What should I do? THanks
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: then reboot
<ogedi> http://pastebin.com/cuiJXk4U
<safri5> ok
<ogedi> http://pastebin.com/cuiJXk4U hitsujiTMO
<OerHeks> a_ beep sounds are hardwarefailures, which hardware depends on beeps, see the manual of your pc
<hitsujiTMO> ogedi: the full output of: lscpi -nn
<ogedi> ehm lscpi -nn is not a command :p
<hitsujiTMO> ogedi: sorry: lspci -nn
<OerHeks> a_ if your install crashed, you have no need to backup data, right?
<ianorlin> you should have ideally done it before
<ogedi> hitsujitmo: http://pastebin.com/3FWekgdU
<Guest75414> OerHeks: if it's hardware failures, why does it happen after bios loads and it starts the loading screen? Everything loads perfectly on live cd. I actually need to copy the files in order to re-install.
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: I rebooted. Same happens, I enter pw, a few output lines spewed, then I'm thrown back to log in
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: in the terminal: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<hitsujiTMO> ogedi: according you your hardware list you have no such device.
<Guest75414> I just need to copy the files and reinstall. What stops me is the permission 'errors'
<hitsujiTMO> ogedi: is it seated correctly?
<OerHeks> Guest75414, well, how did you install ? did you choose encrypted /home/ ?
<JamieShepherd> Hi. On Windows with web browsers, if I resize the browser, the content scales as it is resizing. In Ubuntu however, the resize only happens after you've chosen the size that you want. Is there any way to enable live resizing in browsers in Ubuntu?
<ogedi> hitsujuTMO: yeah thats the problem. So i cant use any audio jack inputs. And I also cant output sound through hdmi atm either.
<Guest75414> OerHeks, I didn't encrypt my files
<hitsujiTMO> ogedi: if its not showing up, then its either disabled in the bios, or it is not physically seated correctly in the bus. check that its installed correctly ( with the pc turned off )
<skinux> Error doesn't matter. Synaptic is installing/removing packages anyway.
<ogedi> hitsujiTMO it is, because I can get it working fine on Windows 7
<Zooklubba> TJ-: its trying to mount (some mount failuer) and shows itself as a virtual cd rom all the time
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6922110/
<safri5> I'm using two screens btw
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: do you still have an xorg.conf ???
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: why would i have?
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<safri5> i never created onw
<safri5> ok
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TJ-> Zooklubba: OK, grab the files from it and archive them :)
<Zooklubba> I cant see any linux files there
<AndroidLoverInSF> anyone use nx (no machine)? seems to work fine so far (10 minute test) as a vnc replacement
<TJ-> Zooklubba: archive everything anyway, the Windows stuff is useful too
<TJ-> ogedi: see bug #1166529
<ubottu> bug 1166529 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Creative Recon3d & Sound Blaster Z (CA0132), No Sound At All; Broken Beyond All Repair" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166529
<Dice-Man> hitsujiTMO: it doesn't work :(
<Dice-Man> moreover i have the shift key wich doesn't work too
<hitsujiTMO> Dice-Man: then i'm out of ideas, thats the usual culprit
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: these are my xorgs:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6922132/  and  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6922123/
<Dice-Man> hitsujiTMO: okay thanks anyway
<sobersabre> hi there
<ogedi> tj-: cant find a fix there
<safri5> that's a lot of text...
<ogedi> tj-: The workaround doesnt work :P
<TJ-> ogedi: As hitsujiTMO said, the lsusb and lspci output doesn't appear to list that device. How is it connected? internal PCI? on the motherboard? external USB?
<ogedi> welp its built into the laptop, so Im assuming Mobo or internal pci
<ogedi> tj-: probably the mobo
<hitsujiTMO> ogedi: TJ- i'm wondering if its a softeare implementation
<hitsujiTMO> software*
<ogedi> hitsujiTMO: tj- been looking around and people are saying it works on 32bit, but bugs on 64bit (what im running)
<hitsujiTMO> ogedi: first try updating your bios. seems to be a common issue even in windows.
<ogedi> the grub or bios in general?
<ogedi> @hitsujiTMO
<Ontological> What the heck is 'Network Manager's binary called?  Trying to run it from CLI >_<
<hitsujiTMO> ogedi: the bios itself. you'd have to grab the latest from the dell site. From reading the issues, this sounds like its just a software EQ tho. not actually hardware (just as with the dr dre beats eq)
<ogedi> @hitsujitmo so here? http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/driverdetails?driverid=9X6ND
<hitsujiTMO> ogedi: that looks to be it
<ogedi> @hitsujiTMo alright, kinda old though :P              going to hop over to windows and run that
<ogedi> @hitsujiTMO brb with what I find out.
<Zooklubba> right TJ-. back now. The virtual cdrom that's it's showing is called MobilWifi. It has some autostart stuff for windows. But I cant find anything that's labeled linux drivers
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: the only warnings i see are: Warning, couldn't open module fglrx
<Ontological> 3.1-2) ...
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: can you: sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<TJ-> Zooklubba: archive the lot up and up it somewhere I can grab it from
<Ontological> nm-connection-editor = Network Manager, btw
<safri5> kk
<hitsujiTMO> Ontological: network manager gui tool is a notification area applet
<hitsujiTMO> Ontological: nm-applet
<Ontological> Thanks.  Just wanted to be able to make some network changes
<linuxlite1983> buna este vreun roman pe aici?
<hitsujiTMO> Ontological: you can also try nmcli
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: paste.ubuntu.com/6922199
<safri5> that one looks more relevant
<Xuisce1> ~ubuntu-es
<hitsujiTMO> !ro | linuxlite1983
<ubottu> linuxlite1983: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Xuisce1> linuxlite1983: !ubuntu-es
<Xuisce1> hm
<Xuisce1> hitsujiTMO:  whats the command ?
<Zooklubba> TJ- you should have a query/pm with a link
<hitsujiTMO> Xuisce1: !es for spain... but the user is romanian
<nesk> hi, firt sorry for my horrible english. I have a problem with source code of a experimental protocol. I compilated it but when i execute make install  i dont have any progam in /etc/init.d i cannot start the daemon
<Xuisce1> ah
<Xuisce1> hitsujiTMO: i I thought he was speaking in Spanish
<hitsujiTMO> Xuisce1: /whois the user. then who.is their ip/hostname to get the country they're in :)
<Xuisce1> ok
<Xuisce1> hehe
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: ok. can you check if the guest account is working?
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: what's guest account?
<k1l> safri5: on login screen dont choose your user but the guest mode
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: there's normally a guest account you can access from the login screen
<Zooklubba> TJ-: wondering if http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=706&start=30 last post there would do the trick
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: if thats disabled, try creating an account with: sudo adduser               then log into that
<AngryBeers> metaleer
<AngryBeers> and my cock
<AngryBeers> my semen
<AngryBeers> metaleer's face
<AngryBeers> such creampie
<sobersabre> hi.
<AngryBeers> much cum
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: same happebns with guest
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: did you cange settings in lightdm ... i think you said you were playing with it earlier right?
<ramkam2013> hi there, i'm trying to use hardlinks, have a few questions - when i create a hardlink, does the system keep track of which was the "original" filepath ? how do i get that info ? and, what's the most efficient way of testing/finding the other filepathes that correspond to a given filepath ?
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: i only renamed Xauthority....
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: but before that?
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: also. are you actually using gnome   or was it the default ubuntu?
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: I think I installed amd graphical SDK for cgminer, and maybe the proprietary driver
<ogedi> so
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: i'm using gnome i think..
<ogedi> hitsujitmo i think it just downgraded my drivers LOL! Because I didnt see any bootup screen, just took my to linux after 1 minute of blackscreen
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: can you: cat /etc/lightdm/* /etc/lightdm.conf.d/* | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: can you link me to the article you used to guide you thru the cgminer install?
<ogedi> hitsujiTMO: Is s/pdif suppose to be my external speakers or?
<hitsujiTMO> ogedi: spdif is the optical sound connector
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: i think this is the guide: http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin/comments/1tvmnd/dogecoin_on_linux_the_complete_beginners_guide/
<ogedi> @hitsujitmo: which means? :P
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: maybe the GPU Mining section, but i have no way of being sure
<ogedi> hitsujiTMO: still cant get sound to come out of my external spekaers :/
<hitsujiTMO> ogedi: its not the 3.5mm jack
<nesk> hi i need some help with doxygen
<hitsujiTMO> ogedi: should be listed as analog output
<ogedi> @hitsujiTMO ah ok.
<ogedi> @hitsujitmo not seeing it in my sound options
<ogedi> http://gyazo.com/d768a8a660404d1dae7ec1e152f205bf
<safri5> i don't have a /etc/lightdm.conf.d/ file
<hitsujiTMO> ogedi: i'm out of ideas then. is the device still not showing up with: lspci -nn | grep Audio
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: sorry: cat /etc/lightdm/* /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/* | pastebinit
<ogedi> nope
<ogedi> fuuuuuu
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6922292/
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: ok
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: o.O ... there should be more output than that
<berrando> test
<Zooklubba> I give up TJ- :(
<Zooklubba> at least for today
<tomreyn> hi there
<Zooklubba> give it like an hour or two tomorrow. otherwise I'll call it quit for realsies
<tomreyn> on ubuntu 12.04, when you upgraded glibc but can't immediately reboot, is there some way to reload init?
<tomreyn> i remember you could do init -u or something on debian?
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6922306/
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: hmm.. thats even less outout :P
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: can you try once more, make sure you get the *'s: cat /etc/lightdm/* /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/* | pastebinit
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: oops
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: it's lightdm.conf file
<safri5> not lightdm.conf.d files which doesn't exist
<safri5> ok
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: ls -ld /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: no such file or directory
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: then something is very wrong
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: duh :P
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: which ubuntu is this? ubuntu-gnome or which?
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: or normal ubuntu with gnome
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: it's 12.04  :P
<safri5> maybe it's not unity
<safri5> but it's gnome3 i think...
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: hmm, not 100% sure about 12.04 but i do believe you're missing that directory
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: altho i don't think thats the exact problem here
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: is that direcotry important? :P
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: it can be. but the nexessary settings are still set so it should be ok.
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: i'm wondering if the cgminer guide you used set some envvars thats messing up everything.
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: it had a couple of export display lines i didn't like the look of..
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: normally cgminer is ran on a headless server, and most guides would be written to facilitate this. it could be that the cgminer config has messed up your system
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: I guess it's true what they say "greed kills" :P
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> on ubuntu 12.04, when you upgraded glibc but can't immediately reboot, is there some way to reload init? i seem to remember you could do init -u or something on debian?
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: damn. can't i reinstall everything display related?
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: without knowning the scripts you used did then i can't say for sure if that will fix anything
<kaie> I want to enable the Emulate3Buttons options (for a mouse that doesn't have a middle button). I know that usually one would edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to edit the option. But I don't have that file. Yes, I already heard that it can be automatically generated, by running "X -configure". But that doesn't work equivalently. For example, I'm using Cinnamon, and with an explicit xorg.conf I get software rendering.
<kaie> Which tells me, the generated xorg.conf must be containing different options than what's being used in automatic mode (with xorg.conf absent). Is there a way to enable emulate3buttons, without creating a full xorg.conf file?
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: what can I do then?
<okay34> hello here can someone help me to test a link ?
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: backup your data a reinstall :(
<ikonia> okay34: there are websites that tests links for you
<okay34> I try to do a live streaming I need to know if it work or not
<k1l> !ot | okay34
<ubottu> okay34: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<okay34> oh really which one ?
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: not sure, if anyone else here has any suggestions maybe
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: I have no idea how  to reinstall in an encrypted home, i'm utterly out of backup space :-/
<hitsujiTMO> safri5: no external drive?
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: i have external drive, but it's still not enough :P
<Guest75414> okay34, I think that this is what you're looking for: https://www.virustotal.com/
<okay34> virustotal lol
<okay34> no I'm doing a new experience
<okay34> I try to stream mobile application
<okay34> on my web site
<okay34> but all guys like you can't help me.. to test a link because IT guy never trust someone
<ikonia> okay34: this channel supports ubuntu only, so it's not appropriate for this channel
<hitsujiTMO> okay34: this is ubuntu support. try a more appropriate channel
<kaie> ok, looks like I can use command gpointing-device-settings instead...
<okay34> and you think my website is not on ubuntu ?
<safri5> hitsujiTMO: I guess reinstallation is the only option. +100 internets for you :P
<ikonia> okay34: I think streaming your mobile application is nothing to do with ubuntu.
<okay34> so I can't talk about a link on my server ubuntu ? lol
<ikonia> okay34: correct
<k1l> okay34: stop that. dont make drama out of it. you were given some solutions or places to ask. lets stick to technical ubuntu support in here
<okay34> thx for the help I prefere the russian support...
<hitsujiTMO> okay34: if you wanted help with configuring your server is one thing. but testing non ubuntu code is a different matter. try a programming channel maybe
<fatih> hi all
<fatih> i have a problem
<kingfisher64> is there a ubuntu equilivant of the windows system process manager? Eg, ctrl, alt, delete brings up a list of processes running.
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.  I'm stuck in a grub terminal, how do I get back to the boot selection menu?
<fatih> i have probler xubuntu
<Rory> kingfisher64: The program is called System Monitor
<kingfisher64> thanks hitsujiTMO for advice, I ended up using synaptic package manager to remove left over files of kde plasma
<Rory> !details | fatih
<ubottu> fatih: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rory> kingfisher64: You can set it to ctrl+alt+delete in Keyboard Settings (shortcuts tab)
<hitsujiTMO> kingfisher64: sweet, glad you've it sorted
<pvl1> if i custom compiled a kernel, will ureadhaead still work
<fatih> i have problem i use codeblocks and compiler errror, permissiion denied pls help me
<ikonia> pvl1: if you have to ask - you shouldn't do it
<pvl1> ikonia: its all learning experience. isnt the point of linux to be able to kinda... do what i want
<pvl1> ikonia: i just see that for arch you need a special kernel
<ikonia> pvl1: totally,
<ikonia> for what arch ?
<pvl1> i meant arch linux
<pvl1> but i custom compiled a n ubuntu kernel. the main thing i wanted was intel atom optimizations
<kingfisher64> super thanks Rory
<ikonia> pvl1: basically - a bit of research wouldn't hurt to understand the options you are building into your kernel
<JokesOnYou77> How do I get out of the grub terminal and back to the main grub screen?
<rdesfo> hello, how can I find which script is causing this message on shutdown "Error: Calling a sysvint script on a system using upstart isn't supported..."
<pvl1> ikonia: the config options are massive im trying to learn about em all
<rdesfo>  JokesOnYou77: when your at login screen type 'c'
<ikonia> pvl1: right, so only learn about the ones you want/need
<rdesfo>  JokesOnYou77: then to get back just hit <esc>
<ikonia> that's your starting point
<JokesOnYou77> rdesfo, esc isn't working :/  I managed to get a ubuntu USB to boot on my iMac but now I'm stuck in grub for some reason :/
<irreverant> cf
<irreverant> I missed the answer to my question.
<rdesfo>  JokesOnYou77: oh... Im not sure than.  <esc> works on my asus.  I haven't tried linux on a mac
<irreverant> Has anyone had success installing citrix receiver for ubuntu?
<irreverant> apt-get install icaclient is a no go
<irreverant> yes sudo is there before apt
<irreverant> duh
<JokesOnYou77> rdesfo, I don't recommend it :P
<rdesfo> :)... I've heard good thing about running it in parallel or virtualbox
<irreverant> is there a esx or xen/app? channel?
<Vivekananda> two weird things always happens to my 12.04. One avant windows nav just goes away ( dont know where) but it shows as running in ps ax . Also when I try for any window to say "go to workspace 2/3/4" etc it just disapears
<Vivekananda> can anyone help me with this ?
<eskimio> dumb question
<eskimio> i just installed ubuntu, went to youtube but can't use it because i need adobe flash
<jhutchins> irreverant: Citrix has released linux clients, but I don't know what the current status is, and it depends on whether your hosts support it.
<eskimio> i cant seem to get the supplied options to work, how do i install adobe flash
<jhutchins> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<eskimio> awesome, thanks jhutchins
<jhutchins> eskimio: Good luck!
<hitsujiTMO> irreverant: esx -> #vmware
<nineball> help how to hide the launcher on xubuntu
<rdesfo> nineball: 'setting manager -> panel ' then you can remove or have it autohide
<pvl1> ikonia: would the ubuntu kernel source include the ureadahead path though, how can i confirm it
<ikonia> path ?
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: when you're configuring the kernel. what exactly are you changing and what kernel source are you using?
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: i checked out the ubuntu source from git. i have already compiled it, currently using it. im simply trying to find out if i can use ureadahead
<zaitzev> So I am sharing a directory on my ubuntu (13.10) laptop, but cannot access it from my Windows PC. It asks for username and pass, I fill it in (The password I have for the username on Ubuntu), but no luck. Anyone have a solution?
<pvl1> zaitzev: sharing via what
<ui> Hi,
<pvl1> hello ui
<pvl1> :)
<ui> :)
<ui> i have a question in mind of something i have seen in past concerning linux, but i dont really know what its called? i am new to linux and i would like to make my desktop Hmm like boxes, fixed Boxes - i dont really know what its called though (pasting from #linux chan)
<RayWizard|2> is there some tool to make gui from command line? "guitool create 600,400" "guitool text 'blahblah'"?
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: what did you configure in it? assuming you only changed options related to atom then it should not effect ureadahead at all
<pvl1> ui do you mean compiz-fusion
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: afaik, thats all i changed. im sure if i saw anything ureadahead related idve left it
<hitsujiTMO> ui: or do you mean workspaces
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: ima try it
<k1l> ui: do you mean 3d cube?
<ui> ill show what i mean
<zaitzev> pvl1: Hm? I would guess SMB..?
<ui> 1min
<zaitzev> pvl1: I right clicked the directory I wanted to share, hit Sharing Options, it installed a couple of service things, and it is now shared and visible from my Windows PC.
<zaitzev> But accessing it requires a username and password, which I entered but no luck.
<hitsujiTMO> zaitzev: try the username and password: anonymous
<pvl1> ikonia: hitsujiTMO  XD it was already isntalled
<glitsj16> RayWizard|2: zenity can do that, you might have to install it
<pvl1> zaitzev: might be asking for the samba username/pass
<zaitzev> no luck
<ikonia> pvl1: what was ?
<pvl1> ureadahead
<pvl1> i imagine therefor is working. hrunning with the the verbose flag states its packed some things. but are there any config files or any other optimizations
<ikonia> pvl1: what are you talking about ???
<black0ut> Hi, I have a question regarding file permissions. I installed Joomla on my ubuntu 12.04 running in a VirtualBox VM and after I went through the install tutorial, I want to start the web installer (localhost/joomla/ in the browser) and it shows localhost/joomla index.php but it is not displaying any content
<ikonia> pvl1: you're asking if it has the "kernel path" and now you're saying it's already installed ????
<minimec> zaitzev: have you tried to restart samba after your configuration change? "sudo service samba restart"? Also try to logout/login your user session (on linux) once.
<zaitzev> pvl1: I don't know how relevant it is, but when I have the password dialog open on Windows, it says DOMAIN: <my computer name>
<pvl1> ikonia: i custom compiled a kernel. didnt know if ureadahead needed special kernel configs. turns out its already been instaled on this system and is working
<zaitzev> minimec: Tried them both yeah
<minimec> zaitzev: OK ;)
<black0ut> the folder is owned by www-data
<ikonia> pvl1: you're not making sense
<pvl1> zaitzev: it may be asking for the username password that is configured in samba
<hitsujiTMO> black0ut: ok. lets start from the start. how did you install apache, php5, et al. ?
<black0ut> file permissions for the index.php is -rw-r--r--
<zaitzev> pvl1: and I haven't configured such a thing
<black0ut> sudo apt-get install
<black0ut> it worked before
<ui> im lucky found it fast
<ui> :)
<ui> http://cl.ly/image/1K3H08362t1V
<black0ut> I had joomla 3.1.5 running before
<black0ut> but i deleted it
<zaitzev> pvl1: I would've thought it used a username/password of an existing user on the system.
<black0ut> to install 2.5.x
<ui> a friend sent me this screen in past
<pvl1> ikonia: earlier i asked if i need a special kernel or patch for ureadahead. if i said path, may have been a typo for patch
<ui> i think its this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager#List_of_tiling_window_managers_for_X ill check it out
<pvl1> ui i think thats awesome, i use I3
<ikonia> pvl1: patch makes more sense....
<pvl1> ikonia: my fault in that case, sorry im in a rush at a starbucks
<Gallomimia> have we seriously had a bug in the samba4 install procedure for a month with no fix?
<hitsujiTMO> black0ut: ok. when you say not displaying content. do you mean you are getting a blank html file back from the server when you visit localhost/joomla/index.php ?
<ui> pvl1 is there some special theme or such ?
<ui> coming to these?
<ikonia> pvl1: no problem, just couldn't get my head arond what you where asking, patch makes total sense
<black0ut> yes
<k1l> ui: that is a tiling wm. there are a lot of it.
<pvl1> ui dot files are "themes"
<k1l> ui: try awesome wm
<ui> hm
<black0ut> it is "redirecting" to the index.php when I type localhost/joomla but not showing anything
<hitsujiTMO> ui: thats a tiling window manager
<ui> awesome wm ?
<pvl1> ikonia: well are there any ways to optimize ureadahead? or is it just a daemon
<hitsujiTMO> ui: could be awesome or another. but prob awesome
<ui> is there a website place i can check everything including the awesome wm
<ui> thing
<ikonia> pvl1: you can change it's config sure.
<ikonia> pvl1: but it depends on a few things so it's not "standard changes"
<pvl1> ikonia: alright ill have to look into this more when i am actually able to sit down and read into it
<pvl1> this starbucks internet is terrible
<black0ut> hitsujiTMO: my apache2 server is running fine (localhost in mozilla returns the "it works!" page. mysql is working as well, i created the joomla DB in the terminal
<hitsujiTMO> black0ut: can you pastebin the output of: wget http://localhost/joomla/index.php
<pvl1> zaitzev: i must go, but you should look into samba configuration
<a> sney, I just deleted my partitions accidentally.. does that meant hat I lost all my data? :'(
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: i don't think you're supposed to drink the internet
<black0ut> hitsujiTMO: ERROR 500 internal server error
<black0ut> hmm
<hitsujiTMO> black0ut: so a misconfiguration somewhere it seems
<zaitzev> pvl1: I tried in smb.conf to change it to the setting where you need an account on the computer
<black0ut> HTTP request sent, awaiting response..
<black0ut> hmm ok
<ui> hitsujiTMO i get this thru apt-get install ?
<ui> theres lots of websites not one official for this
<ui> http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<hitsujiTMO> ui: sudo apt-get install awesome               then you need to change your xsession in lightdm to awesome
<black0ut> hitsujiTMO: this is the tutorial i used to install joomla (only the joomla installation apache, mysql and php was already installed using apt-get https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla#Installation
<ui> hitsujiTMO thnks
<hitsujiTMO> black0ut: did the installation/index.php bit complete ?
<black0ut> hitsujiTMO: what do you mean by 'did it complete'?
<zaitzev> pvl1: dunno if you're here, but it's fixed now :)
<zaitzev> now to figure out the other way around..accessing a windows share from ubuntu.
<hitsujiTMO> black0ut: did you complete the installation phase and generate the config, or did that bit even work?
<Guest71807> I need help to partition my hard disks, that contain all my data. I accidentally deleted the partitions. How do I restore them? I am on GParted right now.
<RayWizard|2> is there some common api that applications can use to make notifications, for example if Transmision finishes download a small window near tray appeers to inform about it
<black0ut> hitsujiTMO: I followed all steps in the tutorial to which I posed the link: download the package, unzip it, move the folder to /var/www/joomla/ change permissions for all files in the folder to 644 for all directories to 755, create a database in mysql, joomla, create a new user 'joomla' and grant rights, and change 2 lines of code in the input.php like described in the tutorial using nano.
<black0ut> then i restarted apache and now I am supposed to start the webinstaller by opening localhost/joomla in my browser, which returns a blank page :)
<hitsujiTMO> Guest71807: don't do anything ... how exactl did you delete your partition????
<black0ut> I am pretty much a noob, so I am not sure how to proceed here :)
<minimec> Guest71807: As long as you did not apply the changes, just close gparted and start again.
<Guest71807> No.. I kept a copy of my files on my 2nd hard disk and tried to re-install lubuntu. I didn't notice and the auto installer deleted the partitions. I instantly restarted my computer when noticed (two to five seconds after the partitioning started)
<hitsujiTMO> black0ut: ok. rever the changes you did to the index.php
<hitsujiTMO> black0ut: ok. rever the changes you did to the input.php even
<black0ut> hitsujiTMO ok I'll do that and get back to you
<hitsujiTMO> !photorec | Guest71807 the partition is gone, you may be able to recover the data tho
<Guest71807> Do I choose 'format to ext4'?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest71807: check out photo rec here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<glitsj16> RayWizard|2: you can use the notify-send command (part of the libnotify-bin package) .. transmission already has that functionality (preferences > desktop --> notification)
<Guest71807> hutsujiTMO: what if I choose 'format to etx4' on GParted..
<RayWizard|2> notify-send works awesome
<black0ut> hitsujiTMO: changed everything back, no effect on my index.php
<hitsujiTMO> Guest71807: formatting to ext4 won't get you your files back. use photorec
<hitsujiTMO> black0ut: go thru the error log to see where its all going wrong then
<black0ut> hitsujiTMO: ok, where can I find the error log?
<hitsujiTMO> black0ut: /var/log/apache2/error.log
<black0ut> ok thanks
<creatorb1> morning guys
<aluno> oi
<aluno> oi
<Guest99330> anyone know how to register
<finchd> Guest99330: /msg nickserv register <email@mail.com>
<Guest99330> jim mailto:jdwwatts@aol.coml.com
<laiczny> :p
<laiczny> Siemanko ludzie :D
<k1l> !pl | laiczny
<ubottu> laiczny: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<laiczny> :)
<black0ut> hitsujiTMO: hey, I figured out the error
<hitsujiTMO> black0ut: what was it?
<black0ut> hitsujiTMO: the tutorial is right, there seems to be some stuff going on with PHP, some incompatibility, but I don't understand what exactly
<black0ut> so I need to change in libraries/joomla/filter/input.php
<funky> heya
<black0ut> $source = preg_replace(‘/&#(\d+);/me’, “utf8_encode(chr(\\1))”, $source); // decimal notation
<black0ut> $source = preg_replace(‘/&#x([a-f0-9]+);/mei’, “utf8_encode(chr(0x\\1))”, $source); // hex notation
<black0ut> to
<black0ut> $source = preg_replace_callback(‘/&#x(\d+);/mi’, function($m){return utf8_encode(chr(’0x’.$m[1]));}, $source); // decimal notation
<black0ut> $source = preg_replace_callback(‘/&#x([a-f0-9]+);/mi’, function($m){return utf8_encode(chr(’0x’.$m[1]));}, $source); // hex notation
<black0ut> the thing is that I copy&pasted the text from the tutorial
<hitsujiTMO> black0ut: hmm, always a good sign when you have to modify the source of an app :P
<black0ut> and in the tutorial they used ` and ´ insted of ' and ' :D
<black0ut> i replaced it
<black0ut> and it worked
<hitsujiTMO> black0ut: ahh, ok, so just wrong quotes when you changed it
<black0ut> yep
<black0ut> but thanks for your help anyways
<black0ut> much appreciated
<hitsujiTMO> black0ut: np. i'll fix the wiki entry
<black0ut> thanks!
<black0ut> i recon you're some kinda admin or moderatur on ubuntu.com?
<black0ut> wow :D
<black0ut> *bow*
<funky> hey folks
<Cydrobolt> Hey funky
<Cydrobolt> ubottu, list seen
<funky> whats the easiest way to install desktop on ubuntu server?
<mjuszczak> Curious: does SSSD work well in ubuntu?  IS there another thing similar that works better in ubuntu?
<funky> who  here knows some working and easy to implement howto perhaps?
<Cydrobolt> Download the ISO, then burn it onto usb/dvd and install
<Cydrobolt> funky, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-latest
<funky> Cydrobolt:  its server box
<funky> I got 0 access to its dvd if any
<daftykins> mjuszczak: "SSSD" ?
<Cydrobolt> Use USB
<mjuszczak> daftykins: It's a fedora project
<mjuszczak> to replace pam_ldap and nss_ldap essentially
<funky> https://panel.cinfu.com/knowledgebase/6/GUI-Desktop-XWindows-Gnome-installation-on-Linux-VPS-Server-with-Ubuntu-OS.html ?
<funky> Cydrobolt: its dedi server
<funky> what usb lol
<hitsujiTMO> black0ut: lol no, just a regular volunteer like everyone else here :P
<daftykins> mjuszczak: ah ok, i was expecting a typo of 'SSD' or 'SSHD' in terms of storage :) ignore me
<funky> I got access to it via SSH
<mjuszczak> ahh gotcha :)
<funky> hitsujiTMO:  any super nice guide that u know off to install and access desktop on ubuntu dedi server/
<funky> ?
<hitsujiTMO> funky: what environment do you want, what version of ubuntu, and is it a remove server?
<dgarstang> What's the best way to cache packages? I looked at apt-cache but it seems like a bad port from Debian that isn't quite complete.
<funky> remote yes, Operating System: Ubuntu 13.10, 64 Bit, enviroment suitable for VM workstation
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang: rsync /var/cache/apt/archive ?
<funky> as I plan to install VM workstation on Ubuntu and also enjoy desktop enviroment :)
<hitsujiTMO> funch: you want a non 3d accelerated one, so maybe try installing xfce4 (or xubuntu-desktop )
<hitsujiTMO> funky: ^
<dgarstang> hitsujiTMO: That's one option, but it means I have to copy the entire thing and write scripts to keep it synced
<TJ-> dgarstang: apt-cache-ng
<hitsujiTMO> funky: why not use vmware esxi?
<dgarstang> TJ-: k
<funky> hitsujiTMO: i want something as easy as possible
<funky> install wise
<funky> and use wise
<hitsujiTMO> funky: makes more sense to install a propper hypervisor on a remote server.   but ... xfce4 / xubuntu-desktop will do what you need. you will need to configure it for vnc or whatever remote desktop software you are using
<hitsujiTMO> funky: esxi is actually pretty easy to use if you're used to workstation
<miseria> "la verdadera felicidad de un ser humano, se logra cuando deja de ser esclavo, de la avaricia y la codicia" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<Fr0ntSight> hi all
<hitsujiTMO> o/ Fr0ntSight
<svenn_> Anybody who knows when Ubuntu touch will support Nexus 7 (2013)?
<funky> hitsujiTMO:  I havent used it before, I saw its easy to install it in ubuntu desktop, plus desktop is soo nice
<hitsujiTMO> !touch | svenn_
<ubottu> svenn_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<impossible> is it possible that i may have wifi problems due to the kernel ? I am on 12.04.4
<impossible> i find that 3.12 and up kernels seems to give me no problems
<impossible> with my wireless card
<hitsujiTMO> impossible: kernels contain drivers so upping the kernel could bring a newer driver
<hitsujiTMO> impossible: also could be caused by an ubuntu patch, installing the mainline 3.11 could tell if that is the case
<impossible> hitsujiTMO: I will try upping the kernel lol. I've done it once or twice i think lol
<funky> on installing desktop
<funky> ok
<impossible> hitsujiTMO: mainlline 3.11?what do you mean
<hitsujiTMO> impossible: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<impossible> thank yu hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> impossible: the mainline is the raw kernel from kernel.org without the ubuntu/debian patches
<impossible> sweet
<svenn_> whois ubottu
<hitsujiTMO> svenn_: /whois ubottu
<hitsujiTMO> !brain < svenn_
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<svenn_> hitsujiTMO: thanx
<hitsujiTMO> !brain | svenn_
<ubottu> svenn_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nineball> hi how do i put the time bar back on top?
<funky> can I connect into ubuntu 13.10 unity desktop from WIN7 if I use ppk key to auth/
<funky> there is 0 passwd
<DwarfDefender> is there something like notify-send but for larger messages?
<bekks> DwarfDefender: "Email"? :)
<funky> folks any desktop addicts here/
<funky> lol
<DwarfDefender> notify-send is thingy that displays notifications ( when torrents downloaded ), is there command that whould make big window with text appear
<creatorb1> hi how to install kvm on my backbox, ubuntu os 12.04
<DwarfDefender> im loking for something like 'show_me_big_window "behold before wall of text..."'
<mr-tech-guy> edrive007 hello
<paolav> Hi
<glitsj16> DwarfDefender: a zenity --text-info window can do that
<paolav> How to set time in a console?
<paolav> My timezone is America/Caracas
<hitsujiTMO> paolav: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<bekks> DwarfDefender: I just tested notify-send summary body    -- with a pretty large body. Works for me.
<mr-tech-guy> I just install and mounted a  new 500GB Hard drive in my Ubuntu Server can some tell what program that I need to see it and use it.
<paolav> Ok :D
<svenn_> paolav: I think it has something to do with the bash shell
<hitsujiTMO> paolav: then if your time is still of: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<hitsujiTMO> sof/off
<hitsujiTMO> s/of/off
<paolav> 12 Feb 14:55:00 ntpdate[5156]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<paolav> :S
<bekks> paolav: pool.ntp.org
<paolav> ok
<DwarfDefender> i use librarys for notify-send, neither of them can handle large multiline error message while also having scary error icon, it just appers empty
<hitsujiTMO> paolav: whats the output of: date -u
<paolav> 12 Feb 14:55:00 ntpdate[5156]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<paolav> Ups error
<hitsujiTMO> paolav: do you have an internet connection?
<paolav> mié feb 12 19:26:18 UTC 2014
<paolav> hitsujiTMO: Yep
<funky> VNC does not encrypt traffic/
<funky> ?
<bekks> funky: No.
<funky> so how i can encrypt it?
<funky> any ideas?
<bekks> funky: Tunnel it using ssh.
<willwh>  ^
<paolav> hitsujiTMO: The reply of date -u is != to the showed
<willwh> funky: http://martybugs.net/smoothwall/puttyvnc.cgi
<willwh> that's a decent write up
<funky> bekks:  can I use VNC to connect to Unity?
<funky> cool
<hitsujiTMO> paolav: date -u     is utc format date.     try: sudo ntpdate 91.189.94.4
<willwh> funky you can ssh tunnel to another ubuntu desktop yes
<willwh> if you're talking about the regular "share desktop" stuff
<TJ-> DwarfDefender: Why not embed a mini HTTP service in your application, and embed a link to it in the notify-send message?
<willwh> just forward 5800/5900 on the host system
<paolav> 12 Feb 14:59:31 ntpdate[5360]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<paolav> :/
#ubuntu 2014-02-13
<hitsujiTMO> paolav: something funky going on there. whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<paolav> hitsujiTMO: Trisquel GNU/Linux 6.0 \n \l
<mr-tech-guy> I just install and mounted a  new external 500GB Hard drive in my Ubuntu Server can some tell what program that I need to see it and use it.
<hitsujiTMO> paolav: ahh, there's the problem. you're not using ubuntu
<TJ-> paolav: The stratum of the servers is too high
<funky> lol
<hitsujiTMO> paolav: you'll have to get support from your distro's support. since it has a different set of tools then ubuntu
<paolav> hitsujiTMO: Ok thx :)
<daftykins> mr-tech-guy: are you SSH'd into said server from a GUI OS?
<mr-tech-guy> I just install and mounted a  new external 500GB Hard drive in my Ubuntu Server can some tell what program that I need to see  it and use it
<daftykins> mr-tech-guy: are you SSH'd into said server from a GUI OS?
<willwh> mr-tech-guy: are you trolling? (I have parts/joins/quits/nicks off)
<hitsujiTMO> mr-tech-guy: where did you mount it to?
<daftykins> i already replied but you missed it
<zsw_> what is sudo command to unimnstall
<willwh> zsw_: sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename>
<daftykins> willwh: don't tell someone to purge by default, they may want their configs
<willwh> but, only use purge if you wanto dump configurations files etc
<zsw_> + purge
<daftykins> ;)
<willwh> :P
<daftykins> good man
<zsw_> ?
<willwh> zsw_: let's say you had a bunch of config in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<willwh> if you --purge on remove, it would get rid of them
<willwh> or, any edits to like, apache2.conf
<zsw_> oh ok thx
<willwh> anyone in Victoria, BC? (long shot haha)
<mr-tech-guy> sorry  I am working with a 3 year old
<daftykins> i don't think 3 is old enough to learn command line
<zsw_> E: Invalid operation removie
<daftykins> can you see your typo?
<bekks> zsw_: "remove" not "removie".
<daftykins> i can1
<willwh> zsw_: read it; s/removie/remove
<mr-tech-guy> hell ok
<mr-tech-guy> lol
<zsw_> duh
<mr-tech-guy> ok yes i am SSH
<zsw_> sorry
<mr-tech-guy> in to the Server
<hitsujiTMO> mr-tech-guy: where did you mount it to?
<mr-tech-guy> ok the Server
<willwh> lol
<mr-tech-guy> I can see it
<mr-tech-guy> I just need to use it
<hitsujiTMO> mr-tech-guy: then cd /path/to/mountpoint
<mr-tech-guy> ok
<willwh> what do you mean use it?
<willwh> are you trying to copy data to it?
<mr-tech-guy> yes
<wad> Why, oh why, does Ubuntu have such a hard time with NVidia? I got a new laptop, and a new desktop, and they both have NVidia cards in them. Time spent trying to get Ubuntu working on them is in excess of 40 hours now. And the laptop only BARELY works, it's almost unusable. >_<
<willwh> cp /path/toyourdata/ /path/to/mountpoint
<willwh> don't forget -r if you want dirs
<mr-tech-guy> and I want to store mp3 on it
<willwh> wad: no luck man, I am running happily on my 760gtx
<willwh> playing rust no less :P
<hitsujiTMO> wad: what gpu do you have?
<willwh> wad: where are you submitting bugs?
<willwh> want help troubleshooting?
<willwh> I am about to leave the office but I should be online agian in about 3 hours, once kids in bed
<willwh> :)
<zsw_> zsw@zsw-E-4610D:~$ sudo apt-get remove purge /home/Desktop/Applications/virtualbox
<zsw_> Reading package lists... Done
<zsw_> Building dependency tree
<zsw_> Reading state information... Done
<zsw_> E: Unable to locate package purge
<zsw_> E: Unable to locate package /home/Desktop/Applications
<willwh> zsw_: hhaha, no
<willwh> try this:
<zsw_> that what i got
<willwh> dpkg -l | grep -i virtualbox
<zsw_> ok thx
<willwh> that will give you the actual package name (or you can tab complete it)
<willwh> sudo apt-get remove virtualbox
<willwh> you're not providing a path
<willwh> just the app name
<zsw_> i alredy try cant locate file
<wad> I've received _Much Help_ troubleshooting. See the comment about 40 hours. My question: Why is it such a huge problem? What percentage of questions in #ubuntu are directly related to NVidia?
<willwh> so
<zsw_> i did
<willwh> wad: I don't know, but I only use nvidia kit because it works
<willwh> I've never had problems, and what you describe is the exact OPPOSITE of my experience
<zsw_> [sudo] password for zsw:
<zsw_> E: Invalid operation removie
<zsw_> zsw@zsw-E-4610D:~$ sudo apt-get remove purge virtualbox
<zsw_> Reading package lists... Done
<zsw_> Building dependency tree
<zsw_> Reading state information... Done
<gordonjcp> wad: pretty much none
<zsw_> E: Unable to locate package purge
<hitsujiTMO> wad: what pu do you have and what version of ubuntu?
<zsw_> zsw@zsw-E-4610D:~$ sudo apt-get remove purge /home/Desktop/Applications/virtualbox
<zsw_> Reading package lists... Done
<zsw_> Building dependency tree
<hitsujiTMO> s/pu/gpu
<gordonjcp> wad: NVidia are just about the only graphics cards supported in Linux
<zsw_> Reading state information... Done
<zsw_> E: Unable to locate package purge
<zsw_> E: Unable to locate package /home/Desktop/Applications
<willwh> zsw_: nonono
<willwh> stop pasting direct in to channel
<zsw_> ?
<willwh> I'll pm you
<hitsujiTMO> !paste | zsw_
<ubottu> zsw_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zsw_> oh ok
<wad> My desktop has given me the least hassle. Nouveau seems to be working, somewhat. It locks up the system hard about 75% of the time I try to log in, and I can't lock the console or it crashes, or show videos full screen or it crashes. This one is: Okay, I'll bite. You say you are pro-education, but what do you really mean by that statement? Of course everyone is pro-education.
<wad> What the heck? Wrong paste!
<wad> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [NVS 510] (rev a1)
<wad> ^ That was supposed to me the paste.
<wad> s/me/be/
<hitsujiTMO> wad: so a 640m/650m/660m ?
<hitsujiTMO> wad: what version of ubuntu?
<wad> 13.10
<wad> 64-bit
<hitsujiTMO> wad: what driver did you install?
<wad> In this one, I just let it do the Nouveau drivers.
<wad> I didn't try the proprietary ones, like I did on the laptop.
<hitsujiTMO> wad: ok. on the desktop you should just simply need to install nvidia-319 and you should be up and running. on the laptop its dependent on what exact chipset it has
<wad> That's interesting that my experience is so unique..... I fought with these issues for so long, and read so many pages online, that it seemed like the universe was suffering from this problem.
<wad> Okay, I'll give it a shot. Installing 319 now.
<wad> The laptop is a Lenovo y510p
<hitsujiTMO> wad: most nvidia issues tend to be from people installing the driver from the nvidia website or from a ppa rather than the repo. it does seem very rare for any other issues to be honest
<greystrix> Hey everyone, could anyone help me with an installation query for Ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> wad: you may also need to install nvidia-prime if thats an optimus device
<hitsujiTMO> greystrix: won't know till you ask the question
<wad> I actually couldn't figure out if it was optimus or not.
<wad> It has both Intel and NVidia on it.
<hitsujiTMO> wad: is it a quadro?
<Gallomimia> i'm still reeling from the aftermath of a catostrophic failure to install samba4, and can't uninstall it to get dependencies to match to try installing an older version of samba. what kinds of commands can i use to make an apt-get remove command remove only the package i name and not all of its dependencies (which includes kernel and unity)
<wad> But I could get neither one to work. Finally I got a graphic display by directly specifying ..... uh.... something "fb" ...... in the xorg.conf file.
<wad> Anything else would just crash the system.
<greystrix> In short, I am aware that Ubuntu gives the installation options of sharing a partition with Windows or replacing Windows. I want to do neither of these. I have a notebook with an SSD and two HDDs. The SSD and one of the HDDs is used for Windows OS and file storage respectively. The second HDD is currently empty and unformatted, and I would like to install Ubuntu there. How do I go about this?
<hitsujiTMO> wad: if its not an optimus card then there is still usually no harm in install nvidia-prime. prime just generates an xorg.conf if it believes the card support optimus
<gordonjcp> greystrix: don't you see an option to "do something else"?
<benkillin> lololol : http://imgur.com/8z2gHsz
<wad> I'll have to play with that when I get a minute.
<greystrix> Yes, I see this, but I am not certain I understand the plethora of options that follow.
<greystrix> Also, if I install to that drive, will it be possible to create a choice on boot as would happen if it were installed to share the Windows partition?
<NetCatty> hi
<zsw_> im trying to download kali linux on virtualbox and its freezing every time i almost finish the installation
<NetCatty> 3.11.0-15-generic, x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux, 13.10saucy, heimdall 1.4.0, can someone plz guide me through a flash( recovery.bin to smartphone ). I tried it several times but it wont work The only output I get is: Initialising protocol... ERROR: Protocol initialisation failed! Releasing device interface...
<reazem> My google-fu sucks too much to find a guide with screenshots to connect to a wifi with the gui. Anyone better than me?
<zsw_> qdasfgh
<zsw_> hellllllllllllllloooooooooooooo
<Gallomimia> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zsw_> anyone there
<zsw_> join ops for what
<impossible> dunno
<Gallomimia> dude. this is for ubuntu. kali linux probably has its own channel
<zsw_> but vrtualbox dosent and kali ant awncering right now
<impossible> did you install all VB headers
<black_angel> guys, i've two network  card, one wireless, and one wired, and now, they're in two network
<ikonia> exactly as they should be
<ikonia> they should not be on the same network
<black_angel> ikonia: the question is, when i using wired, i can't access to internet
<Gallomimia> black_angel: what is it you're trying to do with two network cards?
<hitsujiTMO> black_angel: is the wired configured for dhcp or static?
<ikonia> black_angel: using at the same time as wireless ?
<black_angel> ikonia: 'cause the wired is connected to the local working network, it's only a local network.
<hitsujiTMO> black_angel: that statement makes no sense.
<ikonia> black_angel: using at the same time as wireless ?
<Gallomimia> how to change service order in ubuntu then? i know how in macos
<Gallomimia> black_angel: again. what is it you're trying to do with use of 2 nic's?
<black_angel> Gallomimia: if I wanna access internet, i have to using wireless, but coding using local network.
<glitsj16> reazem: the ubuntu manual has a section on getting online --> http://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
<varunendra> black_angel, could you please show us the outputs of "route -n" from when only wifi is connected, and when both wifi and Ethernet are connected? Pastebin link please.
<teward> is there a reason ssh wouldn't try and serve my ssh key to a server automatically, when the filename is a custom filename?
<black_angel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6923156/
<black_angel> it's using wireless.
<ikonia> black_angel: please answer the question are wired and wireless on the same network ?
<NetCatty> no one an idea how to make heimdall work?
<Gallomimia> he's already said they are not ikonia
<Gallomimia> he uses wifi for internet access and has a LAN for some kind of coding
<black_angel> here's the two nic' http://paste.ubuntu.com/6923161/
<black_angel> ikonia: no, they are not in the same network.
<ikonia> black_angel: you don't understand routing, that routing is correct
<Gallomimia> it's interesting. why is there a 169 address in the mix?
<ikonia> black_angel: only your wireless has access to the internet, so the 169 address has to route out of it
<ikonia> zero conf ?
<ikonia> probably a redhat box
<ikonia> black_angel: is this ubuntu ?
<black_angel> ikonia: yep
<Gallomimia> it looks to me like it's trying to route ALL traffic thru his lan and not the wifi
<black_angel> ikonia: ubuntu 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> ... a link local address. looks like somethings not configured or not configured propperly
<ikonia> it's all going out of eth0
<ikonia> I don't know if thats wired or wireless
<Gallomimia> line 4 0.0.0.0 should have the gateway on eth1
<Gallomimia> it's wired. his other pastebin with wireless only has the 192.168.0.0/24 network on it
<Gallomimia> eth1 is his wifi, eth0 is his wired
<ikonia> so swap the default to wifi
<black_angel> Gallomimia: yep, you're right.
<varunendra> black_angel, if you have plenty of time to kill on a confused post (I'm not much knowledgeable on routing tables) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2202515&p=12926987#post12926987
<Gallomimia> i have only 1 nic so i don't know how to set it to default. but i'd suggest as a guess that under ip-4 settings for wired network -> routes there's a checkbox that says "Use this connection only for resources on its network" would apply to your situation
<varunendra> black_angel, basically, set Network Manager to "Ignore automatically obtained routes" and "Use this route for local resources only" for the Ethernet. Rest should be automatically achieved
<varunendra> Gallomimia, exactly :)
 * varunendra goes to reply posts at ubuntuforums..
<zsw_> can someone help me with this problam with virtualbox
<black_angel> Gallomimia: aha, it seems work.
<black_angel> and this time, the route becames like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6923192/
<Gallomimia> great! of course it was ikonia and varunendra that gave the answers. i just helped to clarify
<zsw_> hello
<black_angel> thanks all of you, guys
<Gallomimia> !patience | zsw_
<ubottu> zsw_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<varunendra> black_angel, you're welcome :)
<black_angel> varunendra: lol
<zsw_> i have wated for a very long time in sevral channals
<Gallomimia> i'm still very confused about why there's a 169.254 network in your routing table :/
<zsw_> me?
<Gallomimia> zsw_ there are 1600 people in this channel and you are offtopic. please quiet down and try not to presume that the internet revolves around you
<zsw_> i need help
<Gallomimia> yeah. but i'm not a psychiatrist
<zsw_> very funny
<NetCatty> I'm really getting desperad here. I shouldn't have tried to flash my phone :(
<zsw_> but searsly
<cumaxo_> hello , can someone help me for install nvidia drivers and optimus ?
<varunendra> zsw_, maybe post a thread under "Other OS" or "Virtualisation" section of ubuntuforums.org, and wait for replies. You should be able to get a few there..
<Gallomimia> weren't you already banned for spamming this channel and being offtopic?
<black_angel> Gallomimia: I've no idea. lol
<zsw_> me?
<Gallomimia> NetCatty: bad luck :( here's hoping you can get it fixed. think you can try un-flashing it? restoring to factory, or putting the original software on it?
<NetCatty> Gallomimia: that is the problem, Im stuck in the boot process
<NetCatty> the only thing I can acces is a buggy recovery manager that does not allow to select my data from the external sdcard
<zsw_> 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679821480865132823066470938446095505822317253594081284811174502841027019385211055596446229489549303819644288109756659334461284756482337867831652712019091456485669234603486104543266482133936072602491412737245870066063155881748815209209628292540917153643678925903600113305305488204665213841469519415116094330572703657595919530921861173819326117
<zsw_> i like pi
<Gallomimia> black_angel: that 169 network is the address that self-assigned IP's come from. maybe you should configure your address manually or get the dhcp service working? at any rate it doesn't seem to be interfering with your normal operations
<Gallomimia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<NetCatty> I hoped that heimdall would do the trick but it wont work
<Gallomimia> NetCatty: i wouldn't wish that on anyone :(
<Gallomimia> oh gawd. that's more spam than i'm trying to prevent :( sorry ops
<NetCatty> yeah tell me *sigh* Have u ever used heimdall?
<elky> zsw_: stop that
<Guest14079> hey i was wondering what the best way to install wine on ubuntu 13 was ?
<Gallomimia> Guest14079: apt-get install wine1.7
<hitsujiTMO> elky: ikonia has banned him already on another ip
<Guest14079> i installed thru the ubuntu software center
<elky> Gallomimia: he should be able to find it through the software center then. go newbie friendly before the command line :)
<elky> Guest14079: you ought to be fine then.
<Guest14079> ok im trying to use it to run war thunder and i was wondering the way to do that. im completely new to linux
<Gallomimia> sorry. i have had bad luck with the gui version and avoid it at all costs
<NetCatty> Gallomimia: have u tried playonlinux?
<Guest14079> where can i find that?
<NetCatty> look it up in the software-center
<Guest14079> ok thanks and is it possible to run steam through wine?
<wabash> howdy all.
<wabash> anyone here running Ubu 13.10, would be willing to do a quick favor for me?
<wabash> find out if R and RStudio are in one of the repos, and which repo?
<raj> how can I use adwaita with openbox?
<Guest14079> does steam run thru wine? and how can i do that?
<daftykins> R Studio is pay for so i sincerely doubt it's in the repos
<Gallomimia> NetCatty: actually no. i wouldn't mind more info on it actually. perhaps pm since it's a bit offtopic
<NetCatty> allright
<Guest14079> is it difficult to run steam thru wine?
<Gallomimia> Guest14079: steam does run thru wine. you must install wine1.7 since the 1.6 version in the repo is too old. then it's nearly as simple as downloading the steam installer and running it
<Gallomimia> i won't say it's super easy, but it's not that hard
<daftykins> err, Steam runs native now
<daftykins> for quite a while
<Guest14079> ok will having it installed thru linux affect that?
<Guest14079> and i dont want native. windows games dont run thru native steam
<Gallomimia> um. not really affected. but of course you can only run one client at a time
<Guest14079> well ya
<Gallomimia> well, i haven't yet tried the in-home streaming yet. i think that lets you run more than one
<OerHeks> Guest14079, check the wine database .. last time i looked it was not going to work
<Gallomimia> i got in the beta on that. i should really give it a go some time
<NetCatty> wabash: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<daftykins> !wine | Guest14079
<ubottu> Guest14079: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guest14079> ok i just have been having a hard time deciphering whats what ya know?
<daftykins> sure, the above will help
<Guest14079> cool
<Guest14079> thanks
<wabash> NetCatty: Thanks. Wil that tell me what repo?
<NetCatty> wabash: if its in the repo u will find it there
<wabash> NetCatty: Sure, but does this list only cover one repo? Or does it cover multiverse too?
<wabash> Oh I see.
<wabash> so it lists which repo
<wabash> So can someone explain to me what the repo names mean? Is "universe' the main ubu repo? and multiverse an additional repo?
<Guest17051> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<glitsj16> wabash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<wabash> Guest17051: glitsj16: thank you both!
<cumaxo> can someone help me to install nvidia drivers ( for my gtx765M ) and optimus ?? please?
<hitsujiTMO> cumaxo: what version of ubuntu?
<cumaxo> 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> cumaxo: sudo apt-install nvidia-319 nvidia-prime
<cumaxo> ahh hitsujiTMO !!! im the guy with the problem with blackscreen
<hitsujiTMO> cumaxo: you managed to get nomodeset working then?
<cumaxo> now im solved thanks to you... but unetbootin was bad for me , i need to use LILi usb creator... yes  with nomodeset was solved... i hope n the future install next version of linux with this fix
<cumaxo> but now i need help for install nvidia drivers and optimus aplication ( double graphics Intel and nvidia )
<wabash> Guest17051: glitsj16: perfect
<hitsujiTMO> cumaxo: you should just need to run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-319 nvidia-prime
<cumaxo> but the last drivers are  ( 331.38 )
<hitsujiTMO> !latest | cumaxo     stick with whats in the repo
<ubottu> cumaxo     stick with whats in the repo: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<cumaxo> ok ok thanks  , so , no latest versions are good ok??
<cumaxo> i will install with sudo  apt-get ......
<hitsujiTMO> cumaxo: 319 will do you fine
<cumaxo> ok i will try , i say you in a moment . Thanks hitsujiTMO
<cumaxo> installing...and could I have problems with optimus and double graphics processors?
<hitsujiTMO> cumaxo: there can be some problems. nvidia-prime doesn't always work off the bat and some users need to use bumblebee instead.
<cumaxo> i dont know how to use bumblebee..
<hitsujiTMO> cumaxo: well lets hope nvidia-prime works then
<cumaxo> just installed... any more hitsujiTMO?
<hitsujiTMO> cumaxo: nope, reboot and see if that works
<cumaxo> ok
<cumaxo> i come now and i tel you... thanks
<coventry> Frozen on top of my screen (xfce wm) I have a yellow notification bubble displaying a frozen spinner and "Loading..." Clicking on it doesn't dismiss it.  Is there any way to get rid of it short of logging out?
<coventry> Or at least to find out which process is responsible for it?
<cumaxo> hitsujiTMO ... was broken ..... blackscreen when i enter in Ubuntu ....
<hitsujiTMO> cumaxo: ok. can you get to tty1 with ctrl + alt + f1 ???
<cumaxo> what ?? tty 1?
<cumaxo> ctrl +alt+ f1 when im in the grub? or what
<hitsujiTMO> cumaxo: when you get the black screen
<cumaxo> aha , ctr+alt+f1
<kat_> does anyone know how to "eject" a cd in Gnome Mplayer?
<cumaxo> no more hitsujiTMO?
<kat_> This is Gnome Mplayer in Antix. Nobody is over in that channel right now.
<hitsujiTMO> cumaxo: if you can get into the terminal: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.prime && sudo apt-get purge nvidia-prime
<cumaxo> ok ok thanks , i will try now hitsujiTMO ... thanks
<Macaroni> is it normal to have windows installed on /dev/sdb1?
<Guest57431> ?
<Guest57431> can anyone see what I say?
<Qtosh-z64> Hi guys someone can help me with my external soundcard?
<Qtosh-z64> Hi guys someone can help me with my external soundcard?
<Guest57431> I am trying to figure out how to get wine to work with some of my programs
<daninoz> 4
<Guest8350> Hi all, Chrome browser always have Ubuntu 12.04 hangup. Any help? thanks a lot.
<blueingress> Hi all, Chrome browser always have Ubuntu 12.04 hangup. Any help? thanks a lot.
<kandinski> I"m on 13.10 for amd64, trying to run a game (The Entertainment) that comes with an x86 executable. It fails with: error while loading shared libraries: libXcursor.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kandinski> what should I do to run the code?
<lacrymology> I've been playing with some things to get some power management features rolling and now X doesn't work.. my guess'd be that I messed up with bumblebee, but I uninstalled it and installed nvidia-331 instead, and it's not working. I'm from tty/irssi
<petey> If I call a function .myFunction({ ajax:true}); how can I do a callback?
<petey> oops wrong channel
<somsip> petey: {success: function(json){mycallback(json)}, ajax:true...etc}
<petey> thanks somsip :)
<somsip> petey: actually, that's longwinded. Out of practice... {success: myCallback, ajax:true}, and signature for is myCallback=function(json){//do stuff}
<somsip> !ot | somsip
<ubottu> somsip, please see my private message
<petey> ah ok I see what you are saying. Thanks again somsip!
<lacrymology> can somebody give me a hand? I seem to have killed something in X and can't figure out what
<somsip> lacrymology: explain the problem fully and somone will jump in if the can help
<lacrymology> X won't start. Or rather, it starts, but I get no DM. Just the standard X mouse cursor
<somsip> lacrymology: what DM are you expecting? When did it last work? What did you do recently?
<lacrymology> somsip: gnome? or unity, I think. I have a bunch of them, actually, but I'm pretty sure unity ("ubuntu default" or something) was there by default
<somsip> lacrymology: and...? When did it last work? What have you changed recently?
<lacrymology> somsip: and I played with bumblebee and the nvidia drivers, as far as I can tell, that's all
<lacrymology> somsip: let me check bash_history to see if I forget about something
<somsip> lacrymology: check for errors in ~/.xsession-errors
<lacrymology> somsip: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0"
<lacrymology> openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<somsip> lacrymology: I have no experience of bumblebee/optimus. I'd suggest purging them and reinstalling your video drivers again.
<gnuluddite> where can i find w64codecs for dvd playback?
<lacrymology> somsip: I did that. The funny thing is that /etc/init.d/optimus and /etc/optimus are not removed.
<lacrymology> somsip: I'm running on nvidia-331 now
<somsip> gnuluddite: http://askubuntu.com/questions/359344/any-new-way-to-install-w32codecs-w64codecs-through-apt-get
<somsip> lacrymology: where did you get the nvidia drivers from?
<somsip> gnuluddite: also (more succinct) http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Saucy_Restricted_Extras
<gnuluddite> thanks somsip, i have already done both and cannot find the package in the repositories
<somsip> gnuluddite: what version of ubuntu?
<gnuluddite> 'sudo apt-cache search w64codecs' produces no results in 13.04
<somsip> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras 13.04 | gnuluddite
<ubottu> gnuluddite: '13.04' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<somsip> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras raring | gnuluddite
<ubottu> gnuluddite: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<jrodger> Has anyone done a roll-put of Ubuntu to replace WindowsXP Embedded on a Wyse terminal (for Citrix Access
<somsip> gnuluddite: missing package found after brief search...
<gnuluddite> i have all the repos turned on, have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BentFran`> Sorry I may have lagged.  Did anyone answer BentFranklin regarding the personla dropbox website software?
<somsip> gnuluddite: so where do you see this error?
<lacrymology> somsip: the xorg-edgers ppa
<gnuluddite> the package 'isn't there'
<somsip> BentFran`: if more than 30 mins ago, try the logs (irc.ubuntu.com)
<somsip> !ppa | lacrymology
<ubottu> lacrymology: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<somsip> gnuluddite: what package?
<gnuluddite> if i need to dpkg -i, it.. or if it's in a ppa that would be awesome.  w64codecs
<ianorlin> !info w64codecs
<ubottu> Package w64codecs does not exist in saucy
<somsip> gnuluddite: Read this again: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Raring_Restricted_Extras
<gnuluddite> i got it somsip, thanks for confirming ubottu
<lacrymology> somsip: how can I ask apt what source it'll be getting a package from?
<somsip> lacrymology: not sure. Try a --dry-run ?
<gnuluddite> so where would i get the package... is this something in need to pin from another repository or just download
<redjusti_> anyone around want to talk home server set up?
<somsip> gnuluddite: did you read that link? The one that said that ubuntu-restricted-extras package 'will install...multimedia codecs (w32codecs or w64codecs...' ??
<somsip> redjustice: what's the real question?
<gnuluddite> yes i did this
<redjustice> somsip i'm trying to get ideas/figure out how i want to set things up
<somsip> redjustice: and...details?
<Shyste> gnuluddite i'm pretty sure the ubuntu-restricted-extras package has w32codecs and w64codecs
<redjustice> i have a dell poweredge T110 II
<redjustice> with a xeon e3 in it
<redjustice> i'm thinking about putting ubuntu on a 64gb ssd, and doing software raid 5 across 4 3tb wd reds
<gnuluddite> sorry guys it don't have w64codecs.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<smeg> Can you make an iso backup image of a ubuntu install that keeps settings, installed programs & custom software sources?
<somsip> redjustice: still no question in there that I can see...
<redjustice> is that silly?
<redjustice> i'm running across  a lot of forum shit about scary raid 5 build times
<kostkon> !clone | smeg
<ubottu> smeg: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<kostkon> hmm
<redjustice> it's gonna have a vm or two on it, and serve up media, along with torrenting
<gnuluddite> sooo... where do you all get w32codecs or w64codecs
<redjustice> is there a better way to set this up??
<somsip> !language | redjustice
<ubottu> redjustice: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<gnuluddite> yes in know vlc
<gnuluddite> but, i don't use it. (VLC)
<somsip> gnuluddite: fair enough. Another thread here specific to raring suggests using medibuntu's repo http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-on-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail.html
<gnuluddite> medibuntu is dead
<somsip> redjustice: outside the scope of this channel. Maybe try #ubuntu-server
<somsip> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<somsip> gnuluddite: so is 13.04
<lacrymology> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lacrymology> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<gnuluddite> so let's pretend i'm using 13.10
<smeg> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<smeg> lol
<somsip> gnuluddite: follow the advice here for saucy http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/ubuntu-restricted-extras (this just illustrates how silly your suggestion is)
<somsip> gnuluddite: nah - I shouldn't have posted that. It's no use getting into this sort of talk with you.
<gnuluddite> not sure where your going.  do you have any suggestions on how to get the packages, w32codecs and w64codecs... i can install with dpkg.  just need to find it
<gnuluddite> i'll compile too... i just need a lead and i'm googling for several hours now
<kostkon> gnuluddite, why do you believe that you still need w32codecs
<gnuluddite> dvd playback fail, and in all the online instructions the missing ingredient is w32 or 64codecs
<kostkon> gnuluddite, you know you are wrong, the instructions btw are clear and can be found on the wiki. you only need to run one script
<kostkon> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lacrymology> somsip: ok, so when I kill Xorg I get the login screen, and if I choose another DM (lubuntu's, in this case), THAT runs ok
<somsip> lacrymology: I'm not sure what to suggest. Like I said, I have no experience of bumblebee. It sounds like you're making progress though
<gnuluddite> right.  no sense arguing.  i looked at the metapackage ubuntu-restricted.  w32 and 64 codecs isn't in it
<kostkon> gnuluddite, it isn't and it will never be
<gnuluddite> ok, that's the answer i needed!
<gnuluddite> got it.  will anyone direct me... or should I github and go from there
<n0sq> how secure is TOR?
<sprink> n0sq: about as secure as a cheap bicycle lock
<VoidWhisperer> My ubuntu installation has been stuck here for like 10 minutes
<VoidWhisperer> http://gyazo.com/cb404ac5ce963bad29b2dbb3e61dd1f9
<VoidWhisperer> is that supposed to happen? :/
<Kar> hi i installed ubuntu and removed it
<Kar> because when i tried installing softwares on it
<Kar> the software downlaoded at very slow speeds
<VoidWhisperer> kar: that's not the fault of the os most of the time
<Kar> i rulled out slow internet speed
<Kar> because it opens browser stuff very fast
<sprink> change your mirrors
<VoidWhisperer> sprink: Can you check the link i posted?
<VoidWhisperer> My ubuntu installation has been stuck at the same spot for 15 minutes now
<Kar> how to i change my mirrors
<Kar> all i have is one mirror on there
<Kar> uniersal
<Kar> universal
<sprink> http://askubuntu.com/questions/104695/how-do-i-change-mirrors-in-ubuntu-server-from-regional-to-main
<sprink> VoidWhisperer: not sure,, it could be trying to resolve a address via ipv6.... i had that issue after install
<sprink> i'd try a different mirror in both cases
<VoidWhisperer> sprink: I wasn't given much of a choice
<beingHuman> Hello guys, I have a problem with ubuntu when I update with terminal apt-get update
<beingHuman> GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<VoidWhisperer> and I'm also not sure how to exit the install in the middle
<VoidWhisperer> without breaking something
<beingHuman> Hello guys, I have a problem with ubuntu when I update with terminal apt-get update,
<beingHuman> GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<beingHuman> PLease help!!!
<beingHuman> Can anyone solve this problem with ubuntu when I update with terminal apt-get update GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<somsip> beingHuman: what version of ubuntu
<beingHuman> somsip: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<somsip> beingHuman: ah yes - I see that now
<beingHuman> somsip: I get this constantly even I try to fix with some commands I get in online ubuntu community
<somsip> beingHuman: similar issue marked as solved: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983220
<beingHuman> somsip: Thanks for your help and concern.
<beingHuman> somsip: I have tried this one too, but that solves only for time being.
<somsip> beingHuman: explain 'for the time being'
<Taylor> Would anybody happen to know how I can go about seeing what file minidlna is currently streaming? and who it's streaming to?
<beingHuman> somsip: when I do update with new session login I get the error again.
<somsip> beingHuman: which one of the numerous solutions did you try?
<beingHuman> somsip: Is that a problem with my kernel? 3.5.0-45-generic is the version.
<somsip> beingHuman: where did you get it? (unlikely though)
<beingHuman> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* and sudo apt-get update will solve too.
<reactormonk> How do I list all wifi devices on the machine?
<reactormonk> ... lspci level. iwconfig doesn't show them.
<somsip> beingHuman: I suggest you try other suggestions in that thread.
<somsip> reactormonk: sudo lshw -c Network
<beingHuman> somsip: I guess all of them suggest to build new cache, thats what those commands do.
<reactormonk> somsip, how long does that take approx.?
<beingHuman> somsip: Anyway, thanks for the help. :)
<reactormonk> somsip, done. Looks like the card is somehow disconnected :-(
<somsip> reactormonk: must admit I've never done that with wifi cards, but I would expect them to show
<reactormonk> lshw doens't show it => disconnected I assume? Or might be be a missing module?
<somsip> reactormonk: what adapter is it? Make, etc?
<reactormonk> somsip, internal in an eeepc
<somsip> reactormonk: which model of eeepc?
<reactormonk> somsip, 1005PE
<somsip> reactormonk: Atheros AR9285
<Guest74604> how do I turn of the keyring option that keeps popping up on log in anoying
<reactormonk> somsip, an atheros shows up, but that's the ethernet
<reactormonk> Guest74604, you can make it store your password I believe
<reactormonk> or just connect it to the login somewhere
<somsip> reactormonk: Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (LAN)  AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (wifi)
<somsip> reactormonk: what version of ubuntu?
<reactormonk> somsip, uhm, it was a 3.8.0-35 kernel
<Guest74604> 10.13 ithink
<somsip> reactormonk: is that a standard kernel?
<Guest74604> yes
<somsip> !info linux-generic raring
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.35.53 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<reactormonk> somsip, think so.
<somsip> reactormonk: I get a bundle of search results for 'ubuntu 13.10 Atheros AR9285' with loads of [SOLVED] threads. Short of me copying every link to you, that may be the way to go
<somsip> reactormonk: eeepc fprums are also usually helpful
<somsip> *forums
<Guest74604> NIck
<reactormonk> somsip, hm. rfkill list actually shows asus-wlan
<Jim> guitar
<somsip> reactormonk: that is shown on one of the solutions I saw. Something about removing the module for wl and adding the module for ath9k
<reactormonk> somsip, loading ath9k doesn't help.
<reactormonk> there's a mention where they add a few defines into the ath9k HW detection code
<reactormonk> ... except ath9k is not recommended anymore
<somsip> reactormonk: I don't think I can help more. I've very little experience of wifi under ubuntu. So I was just trying to get you on the right lines with those forum.ubuntu.com posts
<reactormonk> let's see
<Guest86103> wine keeps crashing when i launch steam thru playonlinux
<Guest86103> what can i do to stop wine crashing when i launch steam thru playonlinux
<somsip> Guest86103: do you have the correct video driver installed?
<Guest86103> what can i do to stop wine crashing when i launch steam thru playonlinux
<somsip> !patience | Guest86103
<ubottu> Guest86103: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest86103> not sure how to tell if its installed
<batman___> if I am compiling from source
<batman___> how do I remove it later on?
<somsip> Guest86103: go through this and make sure you have what you need first https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<somsip> batman___: it should explain in the README
<somsip> !compiling | batman___
<ubottu> batman___: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<batman___> somsip, it doesn't. Should I look in make file for a uninstall task or some sort?
<jdwwatts> anyone got ubuntu
<somsip> jdwwatts: this is the ubuntu support channel, Just ask your real question
<somsip> batman___: in the makefile, maybe under uninstall
<jdwwatts> the real question is how to turn of keyring or make it stop popping up for the password every time i log in
<Guest86103> i am not trying to run native steam and i should already have those drivers
<jdwwatts> to my desk top
<somsip> jdwwatts: what version of ubuntu?
<jdwwatts> 10.13
<somsip> Guest86103: 'should' is rarely good enough. Check to see what you have got
<Guest86103> how do i check? im new to linux
<somsip> jdwwatts: see if this helps you http://askubuntu.com/questions/377119/is-there-any-way-to-get-ubuntu-13-10-to-stop-asking-for-my-password
<jdwwatts> on a dell inspiron 15
<Guest86103> it says no addtl drivers.
<somsip> Guest86103: the wiki link I sent earlier should guide you
<jdwwatts> aw that was strange ubuntu one passwords were listed but no passwords were in there
<somsip> jdwwatts: I don't understand what that means. Have you solved your problem?
<zahir> hello
 * g0g0 hi
<zahir> :D
<amirgorji> alan hame matne maro mibinan na?
<Flat4ForLife> what language is that?
<somsip> !farsi | amirgorji
<ubottu> amirgorji: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<Flat4ForLife> how did you know that was farsi?
<somsip> Flat4ForLife: searched and looked for similar words
<somsip> Flat4ForLife: could well be wrong...
<Xuisce> Flat4ForLife: IP
<Fou> what is the best way to setup a vm enviroment ?
<somsip> Fou: what exactly do you mean?
<Flat4ForLife> do you mean what vm software should you use? be a bit more specific
<Fou> well what if i already have an ubuntu server setup but would like to add proxmox but i like to find another solution
<Fou> is there another solition like vmware server or something like that ?
<somsip> !info virtualbox | Fou (and qemu and...something else I forget)
<ubottu> Fou (and qemu and...something else I forget): virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.16-dfsg-3 (saucy), package size 13831 kB, installed size 50333 kB
<Fou> that has a web gui ?
<somsip> Fou: not that I know of. Perhaps if you state exactly what you want, we can suggest something that fits?
<Fou> something like prox mox that has a web gui that i can setup vm server or a vm enviroment
<Flat4ForLife> am i the only one that got a random PM from g0g0 that appears to be spam?
<ZigSphere> Yep
<somsip> Flat4ForLife: to #ubuntu-ops please
<intrader> Hello all, I would like to install the latest eclipse (Eclipse Kepler (4.3.1) SR1); I don't know which version is available from the package manager; I appreciate any help. Thanks
<somsip> intrader: what version of ubuntu?
<intrader> 12.04 - I had serious problems shared in this channel with 13.10
<somsip> !info eclipse precise | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.2-1 (precise), package size 16 kB, installed size 121 kB
<somsip> intrader: to be honest, with IDEs like Eclipse and Netbeans, I'd install from the site. They're pretty much standalone with them running under Java.
<Flat4ForLife> how can you get a list of commands the bot knows?
<somsip> !brain | Flat4ForLife
<ubottu> Flat4ForLife: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<intrader> somsip, thanks I will install Eclipse Kepler (4.3.1) SR1.
<Flat4ForLife> ah, thanks
<somsip> intrader: I have that on 12.04 and it's fine. And I'm on openjdk though I think it recommends Sun JRE.
<bartRaborn> Hi.
<Flat4ForLife> hi
<Flat4ForLife> somsip, i joined that channel but dont appear to be voiced so i dont think they will see my chat...
<somsip> Flat4ForLife: I thought it was an open channel, but maybe it required registration. If the spam continues, tell an op when you see one
<somsip> Fou: This migth help, but would be unsupported http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpvirtualbox/
<Fou> ooow very nice
<somsip> !info remotebox
<ubottu> Package remotebox does not exist in saucy
<somsip> Fou: possibly nicer: http://knobgoblin.org.uk/
<Flat4ForLife> i guess i can chat in there...
<IdleOne> Flannel: nothing yet?
<bartRaborn> phpvirtualbox isn't really bad, used it for a while now.
<r0b-> is there a way to upgrade fomr 12.04 to like 12.04.4?
<Malsasa> Hello, I am using Precise. I forgot what I did with my HUD. But now if I press ALT, no HUD appears but menu of openend application. I can't do ALT+TAB switching because of that, focus stolen by ALT. I have CCSM, MyUnity, and Ubuntu Tweak in here. I have opened them but I can't configure anything. I have turn HUD off on CCSM but the problem is same. Any suggestion? Thank you.
<Flat4ForLife> !upgrade | r0b
<ubottu> r0b: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<somsip> r0b-: HAve a read here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#LTS_Hardware_Enablement_Stack
<r0b-> i guess i would like to rather change the enablement stack
<r0b-> im on that
<Flat4ForLife> can anyone suggest a mac fan control app other than macfanctld? that one kept my fans at max constantly
<r0b-> but i have an older ubuntu
<r0b-> its 12.04.0
<somsip> r0b-: and it explains it in that section I linked to "Anyone wishing to opt into the hardware enablement stack for Precise may do so by running following command "
<r0b-> ok
<r0b-> thanks
<r0b-> this is alot simpler than reloading :)
<r0b-> this will also update my repositories to 13.10?
<somsip> r0b-: AIUI, it will give you the new hardware stack on precise repos
<r0b-> AIUI?
<somsip> r0b-: as i understand it
<r0b-> ah
<r0b-> :)
 * r0b- is not familar with some things man
<r0b-> I normally use Debian. but Ubuntu has just been there.
 * Flat4ForLife is not familiar with what you two are talking about because hes new
<r0b-> thats ok :)
<somsip> Flat4ForLife: the Hardware Enablement Stack offers the newer kernel to LTS users (in a nutshell).
<r0b-> ubuntu is a fine OS :)
<Flat4ForLife> whats LTS?
<somsip> !lts | Flat4ForLife
<rww> Long Term Support
<ubottu> Flat4ForLife: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Flat4ForLife> ah
<r0b-> !Trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<r0b-> :)
<r0b-> cant wait for 14.04.
<somsip> r0b-: ah, the impetuousness of youth...
<r0b-> somsip: im probably older than you think i am.
<somsip> r0b-: An offtopic comment by me deserved to be incorrect :)
<fuzzyghost> Heya
<Flat4ForLife> hi
<Flat4ForLife> i really wish i could get the video drivers working in ubuntu, im curious as to how much quicker it would make it. but no one seems to be able to figure it out
<r0b-> what video card?
<Flat4ForLife> nvidia geforce 8600M GT
<r0b-> the nvidia driver isnt working?
<Flat4ForLife> no, i cant get it to work. im on a macbook pro, tried everything i could find, and had some help in here too
<r0b-> ah
<Flat4ForLife> pretty much ended up being "i dunno" haha
 * r0b- uses ATI.
<Flat4ForLife> was yours a pretty seamless install?
<Flat4ForLife> for the graphics drivers, anyway
<r0b-> yea
<r0b-> what issue are you having?
<Flat4ForLife> after install and reboot, just boots me to black screen with flashing cursor or login prompt
<Flat4ForLife> never boots to the OS
<r0b-> uh are you generating the xorg config?
<Flat4ForLife> yes, nvidia-xconfig does it during install
<r0b-> ok
<r0b-> hmmm
<Flat4ForLife> and i try to startx manually, and it gives me a monitor error
<r0b-> brb
<r0b-> are you using unity?
<Flat4ForLife> yea
<malkauns> how do i get virtualgl to work with xpra?
<r0b-> i did have an issue with my card but it was my xfce config.
<Flat4ForLife> what is that one? i dont think i ever looked at it
<r0b-> what version of ubunyu?
<Flat4ForLife> 13.10
<r0b-> ok
<r0b-> Flat4ForLife: you can try this solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/372594/problem-with-installing-nvidia-display-drivers-on-ubuntu-13-10
<kandid_> fuck freenode
<r0b-> fuck you
<Flat4ForLife> r0b-, ive tried bumblebee before and it didnt work
<r0b-> awww
<r0b-> unless the card is not supported by the newest driver.
<Oog> is there a known bug where rsyslog stops working on probably logrotate is my guess? i dont know i leave the server and rsyslog stops working
<Oog> i have to do sudo restart rsyslog to get it back - until then the syslog file is empty
<Flat4ForLife> it is, but ive even tried a few different versions of the drivers
<r0b-> yea
<Oog> this is the last thing in the syslog.1
<Oog> rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="5.8.11" x-pid="20438" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed
<r0b-> I wish i could be more help Flat4ForLife
<Flat4ForLife> no biggie, doesn't seem that anyone can really help haha
<r0b-> do you absolutely need the nvidia driver?
<Flat4ForLife> the OS runs without it, but it is rather sluggish. and just trying to view a trailer in firefox it lagged and freezes in some spots
<r0b-> interesting
<Flat4ForLife> according to the old Xorg log, towards the end it would error and say Screens found, but none have a usable configuration. then fatal server error: no screens found
<r0b-> thats weird
<kandid_> fuck ubuntu
<Flat4ForLife> !language | kandid_
<ubottu> kandid_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kandid_> but i MEAN my language.  I'm not like the rest of the people here who use language for trivial points
<kandid_> when I say "fuck ubuntu," I *really* mean fuck ubuntu
<kandid_> fuck you all, and fuck ubuntu
<Flat4ForLife> ok
<Flat4ForLife> feel better?
<kandid_> sorta
<kandid_> it should be noted though that I *get* to say these things because I'm intellectually honest and educated
<kandid_> another thing that i need to say is fuck freenode too
<kandid_> fuck everything associated with freenode
<ishanyx> you said that plenty of times in #freenode, do you really need to do it here too?
<Flat4ForLife> oh really? not the fact that you hide behind a computer which enables you to have the choice of free speech?
<kandid_> fuck ubuntu, fuck linux
<kandid_> it just needs to be said that this network deserves no respect at all
<kandid_> fuck freenode
<kandid_> fuck metaleer
<r0b-> ty
<Flat4ForLife> yes, ty
<r0b-> brb
<root___> so boring
<Flat4ForLife> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<r0b-> bbl
<gimpygoo> hello everyone.
<gimpygoo> how are you guys today ?
<Ben_> hi, I am having trouble trying to mount a shared folder on my ubuntu PC (just installed) on my raspberry pi - can someone help a N00b?
<gimpygoo> do you know the local adress?
<Ben_> yes i do
<gimpygoo> Im sorry.. I read your question wrong.
<gimpygoo> I just learned about samba shares and was excited to helpo someone.
<gimpygoo> lol sorry .
<gimpygoo> If you where trying to connect to a windows shared folder i coulda helped you .
<Flat4ForLife> Ben_, is that more of a raspberry pi related question?
<Ben_> I have made changes to the fstab file on my raspberry pi - but can't seem to mount the folder
<Flat4ForLife> again, is this more of a raspberry pi related question?
<gags> hi there?
<Oog> is there anythign wrong with making logrotate do restart instead of reload rsyslog? i suspect reload is causing problems based on some googling
<gags> Oog: hey
<Oog> hi
<ariel__> anybody know why the undinaru font is not installed onubuntu 13.10
<gimpygoo> I am having the hardest time getting a wacom intuos pro to be detected on my comp.
<gimpygoo> Anyone able to lend me a hand?
<gimpygoo> Ive read a ton about it... I followed the directions... I installed all sorts of ppa's and software.. It just wont friggin recognize.. Im sure its me.
<fuzzyghost> I'm sure you tried this gimpygoo, but assuming it uses USB, did you try switching ports?
<gimpygoo> lol no I didnt.
<gimpygoo> .. now i feel moronic.
<Flat4ForLife> ariel__, did you try to install it?
<fuzzyghost> You shouldn't, some times a device just doesn't like a certain USB port.  This might also not work.. :S
<gimpygoo> yeah unfortunately that didnt work.. wish it would of.
<gimpygoo> the crazy thing is , it shows up with a command in the termijnall
<gimpygoo> it just wont show up in the system settings...
<ariel__> flat4forlife:yeah i thought it was with the ubuntu restricted extras
<gimpygoo> So its not recognizing correctly in x I believe is the issue.
<gimpygoo> But hell, what do I know ... Im the guy that didnt think to switch usb ports... lol
<gimpygoo> :)
<gimpygoo> Ubuntu has totally gotten my into linux.. I really need my wacom to switch totally
<gimpygoo> thats me8
<Flat4ForLife> ariel__, i dont see why it would be...
<fuzzyghost> I tend to use Ubuntu, it has helped me out over the years.
<gimpygoo> fuzzyghost, I love it.
<fuzzyghost> I wish I had more advice for you, but I am out of ideas.  I wish you luck though.
<gimpygoo> I like being able to have real control over the pc..
<ariel__> flat4forlife: so where is it do you know?
<Flat4ForLife> ariel__, i believe fonts-unfonts-core will install it
<gimpygoo> hey thanks anyways.
<funky> ;)
<fuzzyghost> You're welcome.
<fuzzyghost> G'Night all.
<gimpygoo> night!
<ariel__> whats the command
<Flat4ForLife> sudo apt-get install fonts-unfonts-core
<gimpygoo> sudo apt-get install for most stuff.
<strowi> hi everyone
<gimpygoo> Hello strowi
<gimpygoo> How are ya ?
<ariel__> flat4forlife:how come verdana isnt there
<strowi> hi gimpygoo, well it's around 08:00 and im tired of configuring evolution :)
<Flat4ForLife> you asked for undinaru and that installs it. other than that, im not sure
<gimpygoo> lol Its easy to get wrapped up huh  ?
<gimpygoo> whats evolution ?
<gimpygoo> Sounds fun.
<Flat4ForLife> is this for korean ariel__?
<strowi> the mail/office suite of gnome?
<ariel__> just for web design
<strowi> i'm trying to preconfigure the suite in a domain for ~50 users, but i'm still not sure gconftool is the way because of many uid in there...
<Flat4ForLife> oh ok. im not sure then, i just know that installs it
<ariel__> flat4forlife:thanks i really appreciated it
<Flat4ForLife> np, sorry i couldnt be more help
<sviesusisalus> hi. how can i check in linux what encoding does it support ? because lithuanian symbols are replaced with "?" in usb drive, but on local disk they are shown as they should be
<sankey> i'm having a problem with my rt3820 wifi chip
<sankey> i'm running ubuntu 12.04, and i have linux-firmware 1.79.9
<sankey> here is the diff that "added support" for my wifi:
<sankey> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/linux-firmware/precise-updates/revision/80/WHENCE
<sankey> see under "Driver: rt2800pci" the text "rt3290.bin is a specific firmware support the RT3290 chip."
<sankey> great!
<sankey> so, i modprobe rt2800pci, no errors
<sankey> but when i type "ip address" there's no wifi device
<sankey> just lo and eth0
<sankey> :(
<Kartagis> I've been getting http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/8663/shrl.png since at least 2 versions ago. what could be wrong?
<Kartagis> it appears all of a sudden
<bonben> =-O
 * beingHuman hello everyone.
<md_nfs> Hello every one
<md_nfs> I was using windows and ubuntu 12.04 in my mini laptop
<md_nfs> but when I reinstall window 7 in my laptop it is not showing grub menu it start directly windows7
<md_nfs> how can i show my old grub menu with ubuntu
<safridzal> md_nfs: thats because win7 installer rewrite thw mbr
<md_nfs> ?
<safridzal> *the mbr
<safridzal> so you just have to reinstall grub on mbr again
<safridzal> you can do that from ubuntu live
<md_nfs> safridzal,  how can i make it like before and how can I change mbr?
<md_nfs> safridzal, means insert ubuntu cd and try to without install ubuntu.
<safridzal> md_nfs: http://pastebin.com/tZfnPdGK
<RexInEffect> hey guys when i try to join #archlinux it says my address is banned, any ideas?
<safridzal> md_nfs: i try to put that as simple as possible (with my not-so-good english) so, how bout it?
<rww> RexInEffect: 08:06:28 -!- Irssi: Ban against *!*@*acsalaska.net matches RexInEffect!RexInEffec@216-67-23-207-rb3.fai.dsl.dynamic.acsalaska.net (Set by eviladmin!~oh@archlinux/op/pdpc.supporter.active.mrelendig)
<rww> RexInEffect: go talk to #archlinux-ops
<RexInEffect>  #archlinux-ops is not responding
<rww> RexInEffect: that's unfortunate, but not something #ubuntu can really help with
<RexInEffect> how do i get ahold of eviladmin!~
<md_nfs> safridzal,  I have ran this command "sudo -i" it successfull.but  next command showing error
<safridzal> md_nfs: what is your ubuntu partition?
<ActionParsnip> md_nfs: what was the next command?
<RexInEffect> can someone go into #archlinux and ask for an admin to message me please i got banned for no reason
<rww> RexInEffect: No. Wait in #archlinux-ops for someone to show up.
<ActionParsnip> Rexineffect: done
<ActionParsnip> Rww: if only to get some peace
<ActionParsnip> md_nfs: you still around dude
<md_nfs> ActionParsnip, yes I am here
<md_nfs> any solution please tell me.
<Packjam> morning
<ActionParsnip> md_nfs: what is the next command that you said failed?
<ActionParsnip> md_nfs: I asked you and you never replied. .....
<ActionParsnip> md_nfs: so how can anyone help if you don't reply?
<md_nfs> sorry next command was "maount /dev/sda7 /mnt"
<md_nfs> ActionParsnip, it show error
<ActionParsnip> md_nfs: do you have an sda7? What is it you are trying to achieve
<md_nfs> mount : you must specity the filesystem type
<md_nfs> yes /dev/sda7 is in my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> md_nfs: are you wanting to chroot from liveCD?
<md_nfs> yes
<ActionParsnip> md_nfs: OmgUbuntu has a guide called 'sticking it to grub ' use that
<anunakki> having an issue with a vm of mine
<anunakki> the password prompt keeps hanging when i go to login
<anunakki> and i've googled, but all the solutions dont seem to be doing the trick for me
<anunakki> any ideas?
<anunakki> i ssh -vv to debug
<RexInEffect> does anyone know of a good tool to create multiboot USB stick with Linux, windows and macosx installs on it?
<anunakki> but i didnt see anything other then it trying to send packets back and they were not being returned
<anunakki> during pam auth
<anunakki> guess not lol
<geirha> anunakki: password prompt hangs? are you sshing *to* the vm guest, or *from* it? what vm-software? what type of networking did you configure for it?
<anunakki> its virtualbox
<anunakki> and i'm ssh from a different host
<anunakki> it actually hangs on itself if i try to ssh to localhost
<anunakki> lol
<anunakki> ok actually it doesnt hang on localhost geirha
<anunakki> so maybe its a known hosts issue or something
<anunakki> i have no clue at this point
<anunakki> tis odd because it also hangs for my rsa key authentication
<anunakki> so i dunno geirha any suggestions at this point would help lol
<geirha> anunakki: I'd start with checking if the network is set up correctly (in the VM settings). #vbox should be able to help more with that bit.
<LongHorn> should i convert all my drives to GPT?
<blueingress> Hi, what swap size is best for 2G running memory? thanks.
<shibly> Is ubuntuforums.org login support available here?
<stepjohn> blueingress: normally swap is 2 x ram size
<stepjohn> blueingress: So roughly 4G
<blueingress> stepjohn, the Chrome always crash the box ... when the memory usage is up to 90%
<blueingress> Seems I have to update this setting ...
<blueingress> Thanks a lot.
<blueingress> stepjohn
<Guest21659>  calibre(for ebooks) & labnol(a blog) is good creations from Indian coders; which are such good examples from the people of your country?
<cangyu> hi
<faqih_dan_kucing> Guest21659, BlankOn Linux from Indonesian :3
<Guest21659> faqih_dan_kucing: thx any other? blank on seems new to me & very good
<faqih_dan_kucing> Guest21659, BAIK Progamming Language :)
<blu3ski3s0> hi could anyone help me my issues installing tomcat? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6924573/ after i start tomcat no process are running
<faqih_dan_kucing> blu3ski3s0, do you try with sudo ?
<blu3ski3s0> no root permissions, besides shouldnt it not run as root?
<blu3ski3s0> and no permission errors i can see
<blueingress> stepjohn,  I changed the swap to 4G size. and bring it on. But the system stuck as usual when Chrome use memory up to 90%, and very quickly when there are more than 5 tabs open.
<faqih_dan_kucing> blu3ski3s0, yes, you must run with sudo :)
<faqih_dan_kucing> blueingress, use firefox :)
<md_nfs> Hello every one  I was using windows/ubuntu 12.04 but after reinstall window 7 grub not showing. windows start directly
<blu3ski3s0> faqih_dan_kucing, hmm ok thanks, i understand its possible to run without some how, do you know how?
<faqih_dan_kucing> md_nfs, reinstall your grub with ubuntu live cd :)
<faqih_dan_kucing> blu3ski3s0, sudo while use root acces :)
<md_nfs> I have tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<md_nfs> but boot repair cant find
<md_nfs> in ubuntu 12.04
<blu3ski3s0> faqih_dan_kucing, i understand what your saying, but i dont have root permission unfortantly (shared hosting)
<blueingress> faqih_dan_kucing, Chrome sucks running on ubuntu. Is this the only problem from me?
<faqih_dan_kucing> md_nfs, manually :) use your terminal :)
<faqih_dan_kucing> blu3ski3s0, owh i see.. :)
<md_nfs> faqih_dan_kucing, by typing command
<md_nfs> faqih_dan_kucing, apt-get install grub
<moises> hi all
<hewomust> hi
<blu3ski3s0> faqih_dan_kucing, yeah :), i saw on tomcat faq somewhere that its possible but im not sure how. ill try to find more info
<moises> i have a problem with the last bind9 update
<moises> 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.8
<hewomust> whats the problem?
<blu3ski3s0> faqih_dan_kucing, http://wiki.apache.org/tomcat/HowTo#How_to_run_Tomcat_without_root_privileges.3F
<md_nfs> faqih_dan_kucing, : sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt. it is not working
<faqih_dan_kucing> md_nfs, grub is available on ubuntu live cd, first you must mount your ubuntu partition with mount command :)
<md_nfs> faqih_dan_kucing, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd#.UvyRMphDt0w
<md_nfs> I have tried but not working showing error
<faqih_dan_kucing> md_nfs, use your blkid command :)
<hewomust> moises: give more details
<md_nfs> faqih_dan_kucing, please give me full command
<moises> hewomust after apt-get upgrade
<md_nfs> faqih_dan_kucing, please give full command
<hewomust> that still doesnt help
<hewomust> what exactly is wrong
<moises> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<hewomust> paste the error
<moises>  * Starting domain name service... bind9                                 [fail]
<moises> invoke-rc.d: initscript bind9, action "start" failed.
<faqih_dan_kucing> md_nfs, "blkid" found your ubuntu partition, then, use "mount" for mount your ubuntu, and the last use "grub-install" for reinstall your grub :)
<moises> the other messages are in spanish
<moises> i have tried to do an apt-get update
<moises> and reinstalling bind9
<md_nfs> faqih_dan_kucing,  i just typed in terminal blkid it show a list
<faqih_dan_kucing> moises, remove your bind9 packet and reinstall it :)
<md_nfs> there is in list /dev/sda1 ,sda5,sda6,sda7,sda8,sdb1.
<moises> in removing and install, the actual configuration is not lost ? (i prefer not to test it :(
<moises> md_nfs and you can mount in whatever directory you want
<faqih_dan_kucing> dont use option --purge :)
<moises> have you tried to create a folder and mount /dev/sdXX there?
<hewomust> moises unless you purge it wont
<moises> faqih_dan_kucing I thought in remove, all the files were removed
<hewomust> remove removes the package but keeps config files
<faqih_dan_kucing> moises, use "sudo apt-get remove" without --purge option :)
<James0r2> can anyone recommend a GTK alternative to Marble?
<md_nfs> moises, mount /dev/sda7 /tmp
<md_nfs> moises, it showing error you must specity the filesystem type
<TJ-> md_nfs: Not a good idea, mounting over /tmp/
<TJ-> md_nfs: Best to use a new sub-dir under /mnt/
<moises> do you know the filesystem?
<md_nfs> TJ-,  ok
<md_nfs> TJ-, it show same error like before
<moises> faqih_dan_kucing, no no :(
<faqih_dan_kucing> moises, why ?
<md_nfs> moises, i know how to create directry
<moises> the same error
<moises> md_nfs I suppose
<moises> md_nfs i asked you, if you know the filesystem of this partition
<md_nfs> moises,  i tried mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/ too.
<moises> faqih_dan_kucing and now I'm searching for plesk-dns-bind-driver package :)
<moises> md_nfs create a subfolder in /mnt
<moises> and try to mount there
<md_nfs> moises, it is not  remember
<faqih_dan_kucing> moises, great *thumb
<hewomust> md_nfs: sudo mkdir /mnt/something
<md_nfs> hewomust,  i got same as before
<hakkster> \leave
<oa> \help
<maveas> oa, just ask your question..
<pepijndevos___> what is a good gtk irc client?
<blu3ski3s0> faqih_dan_kucing, i worked out the tomcat issue, i found the logs (im a idot) lol. i just had to reduce the memory being used. now its running and i just have to workout if my hoster is blocking the port.
<Tausen> Could someone with a context menu button on their keyboard please supply me with the keycode? (run xev and press the button)
<Tausen> I can't seem to find a list anywhere
<moises> md_nfs and you know what filesystem has this partition? if it's ext2, ext3, ext4 the mount should detect it properly
<oa> Tausen http://paste.ubuntu.com/6924702/
<Tausen> oa: Thank you!
<moises> faqih_dan_kucing, http://www.failover.co/blog/plesk-11-bind9-and-ubuntu-12-04-apparmor-problems
<moises> is a plesk problem with apparmor
<oa> Tausen You're welcome :)
<pepijndevos___> what are people in here using for irc?
<cfhowlett> !irc|pepijndevos,
<ubottu> pepijndevos,: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<cfhowlett> pepijndevos, oops.  ignore.
<Tausen> pepijndevos___: xchat is fine
<Tausen> I've heard good things about smuxi, too
<pepijndevos___> they all look like a terminal window.
<Tausen> you're looking for something more like a regular chat client?
<Tausen> in that case, it seems like pidgin as IRC support - never tried it, though
<pepijndevos___> Tausen: something that looks good. I'm now on Empathy, but it's clearly not made for chat rooms
<pepijndevos___> there is no channel list
<nagerst> Is the intel hd4600 not supported in the 12.04.04 release? if not what should i do to remedy this? Reinstall, upgrade or distro swap?
<moises> xchat is a very good program
<nagerst> pepijndevos: /list does not work?
<cfhowlett> !lists
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<pepijndevos___> nagerst: i mean a list of channels im in. it uses tabs, which breaks for more than 3 channels
<oa> !list
<ubottu> oa: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DJones> pepijndevos___: Have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#IRC_Clients There's quite a few listed, xchat is fairly similar to MIRC
<pepijndevos___> DJones: I'm looking at those. Have not seen anything I like yet.
<pepijndevos___> This is what I like http://www.codeux.com/textual/private/images/v410media/v410light.png
<DJones> pepijndevos___: That looks fairly similar to xchat
<treehouse> any vnc client in the repo?
<cfhowlett> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<pepijndevos___> DJones: it does not. I mean, same layout, but plain and blunt.
<treehouse> can I trust realVNC or is it full of profiling bullshing, NSA bullshit etc
<cfhowlett> !language|treehouse,
<ubottu> treehouse,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<treehouse> !wastetime|cfhowlet
<organicanarchy> I need help installing, I created an ext4 partition in windows that was 272gb, when I click "install alongside widnows 7" it doesnt let me to install to that partition, it wants me to repartition my windows partition
<blu3ski3s0> cant cant use install alongside windows 7, you have to use the live installer
<organicanarchy> blu3ski3s0, Im using a livedisk now
<organicanarchy> I want to install to my 272 gb partition
<hewhomust> organicanarchy: just use manual partitioning
<TJ-> organicanarchy: If that 272GB partition is empty, then delete it. The installer looks for un-partitioned space to install into. If it is allocated to a partition, the installer doesn't know what to do
<organicanarchy> hewhomust, im not sure exactly how large to set swap, root, etc
<TJ-> organicanarchy: swap, rule-of-thumb, 110% of RAM
<TJ-> organicanarchy: That reserves some head-room in case it is later used for hibernation
<organicanarchy> TJ-, how do I delete the partiton on a liveUSB?
<TJ-> organicanarchy: Use the installer's Custom/Other partitioning option, then choose the empty partition and delete it. Then, you can quit out the installer and restart it to have it give you the automated choices when it sees the free-space
<pepijndevos___> How can I play ALAC files on Ubuntu?
<pepijndevos___> I installed gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<pepijndevos___> but ffmpeg appears to need some work
<organicanarchy> TJ-, I deleted the partition but im still not seeing the option to install to it :(
<TJ-> organicanarchy: If you deleted it, there's free-space, so the installer should see and offer to use it
<organicanarchy> TJ-, im not sure how to apply changes once I delete the partition, if I exit, it doesnt delete it, if I hit "install now" it gives me shit about not having a root partition specified..
<TJ-> organicanarchy: Ahhh, OK ... quit out of that, and run the partitioner manually from the dash. I *think* you can start it by using the command "gparted"
<TJ-> organicanarchy: It's a long time since I used the GUI installer; I use debootstrap for all my installs
<organicanarchy> TJ-, thanks a million
<_root_> hello all;
<organicanarchy> hello _root_
<SergeyPenkin> Is it a good idea to use Ubuntu as a production server?
<SergeyPenkin> I mean Web server
<_root_> I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix to set up a MTA for myself because I have a CMS which needs to send verification emails to its signed users.
<cfhowlett> SergeyPenkin, ??? only a few hundred thousand ubuntu servers have been deployed.  proceed with caution
<_root_> but i am at lost here. am I ok now? do i need to set SMTP server port and the choice of tls/SSL in my cms or the instalation of postfix is enough? is i have to what are my SMTP server port and ....
<iceroot> SergeyPenkin: i would suggest debian instead of ubuntu when it comes to LAMP. in my opinion debian is more stable and is using better tested software (old software). debian will also only fix security issues and no major changes are expected. but both, ubuntu and debian are fine for that (but i would always suggest debian instead for simething like that)
<SergeyPenkin> iceroot, thanks
<navi_> hello
<navi_> there are 1573 users and no one reply me ):
<cfhowlett> !ask|navi_,
<ubottu> navi_,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> ubuntu support issue navi_ ?
<iceroot> _root_: installation of postfix is enough but!! you should not host a mail-server if you dont know what you are doing. there is a high risk that because of missconfiguration an open-spam-relay will be the result
<iceroot> _root_: specially when it comes to a server where php is allowed to send mails
<navi_> i have a error on my Xubuntu... when i open "software center ubuntu" it frozen and then close, why?
<iceroot> navi_: any error messages when you are starting it from the cli?
<navi_> no
<_root_> iceroot: i trying to educated myself more, but as if now i read the help I posted. it is not enough i know. but if i read you correctly; at this point; my CMS could send its emails without any other configuration on CMS part such as defining the ports of SMTP server on the CMS. and by the way my CMS is in PHP as you infered
<iceroot> _root_: i dont know if your cms needs any config but when installing postfix your system is able to send mails from the cli, apache, php and so on
<beingHuman> navi_: Does it show any error message?
<navi_> beingHuman: no, nothing...
<_root_> iceroot: do i need this extension=php_openssl.dll in php.ini ( i use nginx and php5-fpm )
<beingHuman> Okay, try running these commands. sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf and sudo apt-get update
<beingHuman> navi_: Okay, try running these commands. sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf and sudo apt-get update
<iceroot> _root_: your mailserver is local and the cms is local, i dont see a reason for ssl (smtps) in this case
<navi_> appear this: E: Línea 56 mal formada en la lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list (análisis de dist)
<navi_> E: No se pudieron leer las listas de fuentes.
<iceroot> _root_: and *.dll sounds like windows and not GNU/Linux. Linux is not using dll files
<hewhomust> 999=
<hewhomust> sorry
<Fly80> hello
<she_dyed> ey Fly80
<hewhomust> hi Fly80
<shibly> Is any ubuntuforums admin here?
<cfhowlett> shibly, ?  probably not.  IRC and forums are unconnected services
<bazhang> shibly, try #ubuntuforums
<varunendra> they're already there, but probably no admins at the moment :)
<cfhowlett> !cookie|bazhang, I had NO IDEA that channel existed
<ubottu> bazhang, I had NO IDEA that channel existed: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Fly80> i tried to send mail with mail or mailx command tool, but i got errors like " invalid domain". Does it mean there are problems with the email domain? I tried to ping the mx.DOMAIN_NAME.it, and it's resolved
<badday> Problem: I use ubuntu 13.04 loaded on hard disk but boot from usb pendrive where I also have ubuntu 12.10 installed. After speech/dispatcher error message  on log out, I lost power and now the pendrive is no longer recognized, neither I can boot ubuntu 13.04 or 12.10 What do I do???
<ikonia> Fly80: you don't send to the mx record - you send to the domain and hte mx handles it
<andyfiedish> hello all
<Fly80> ikonia: so what should I verify?
<organicanarchy> My USB soundcard isnt working, any help? in the notification area It shows I have no sound device
<ikonia> Fly80: check the domain name is valid and resolveable
<Fly80> ikonia: the domain name of email address? like user@foo.com, that is "ping foo.com"
<Fly80> ?
<TJ-> organicanarchy: What does "lsusb" report?
<ikonia> ping doesn't test it
<ikonia> check it can be resolved from your host
<ActionParsnip> Fly80: dig mx foo.com     does it give the right address?
<ikonia> it's not even at that stage
<organicanarchy> TJ-,  Bus 001 Device 010: ID 04e8:6860 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd GT-I9100 Phone [Galaxy S II], GT-I9300 Phone [Galaxy S III], GT-P7500 [Galaxy Tab 10.1]
<organicanarchy> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04b4:6560 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. CY7C65640 USB-2.0 "TetraHub"
<organicanarchy> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<organicanarchy> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<organicanarchy> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<organicanarchy> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0d8c:013c C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM108 Audio Controller
<ikonia> it's invalid domain - meaning it can't see a domain record at all, let alone the mx
<organicanarchy> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 05e3:0606 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 Hub / D-Link DUB-H4 USB 2.0 Hub
<organicanarchy> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 05e3:0606 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 Hub / D-Link DUB-H4 USB 2.0 Hub
<organicanarchy> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0d62:001c Darfon Electronics Corp. Benq X120 Internet Keyboard Pro
<organicanarchy> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<TJ-> !pastebin | organicanarchy
<ubottu> organicanarchy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<organicanarchy> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:00cb Microsoft Corp. Basic Optical Mouse v2.0
<organicanarchy> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<organicanarchy> sorry
<ActionParsnip> organicanarchy: use a pastebin please
<Fly80> ikonia: how I should check that  I may resolve the domain?
<ikonia> this sounds like you shouldn't be trying to run a mail server at this time in your understanding
<she_dyed> Fly80: sometimes visit their website for any news about an outage
<organicanarchy> TJ-,  http://pastebin.com/vt3SYiQH
<TJ-> organicanarchy: Is it the only sound device in the system?
<she_dyed> pls ignore^, i misunderstood
<organicanarchy> I probably have an onboard system, but I see it in lsusb
<Fly80> ikonia: the mail address is working
<Fly80> it's my mail address
<ikonia> Fly80: thats not what I asked
<ikonia> and again backs up you should not be trying to run a mail server
<Fly80> i'm just trying to send an email from crontab batch
<ikonia> Fly80: that doesn't change anything, maybe someone else will disagree and walk you through
<TJ-> organicanarchy: You said the audio applet says there is no audio device, that would suggest the motherboard doesn't have one built-in
<organicanarchy> TJ-, yeah, I guess so. I see the USB audio in lsusb, just wondering why it isnt working in Ubuntu, worked in windows and SUSE
<Fly80> using the dig command as ActionParsnip wrote, returned a list of IP address
<TJ-> organicanarchy: I *think* it is because the sound card index is set to -2 since we expect USB devices to be secondary, not primary
<organicanarchy> TJ-, think it matters that its plugged into a USB hub?
<TJ-> organicanarchy: What does this report? "grep snd_usb_audio /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf " - I'd expect the values to be "-2"
<TJ-> organicanarchy: No, I think we just need to change the device's index
<treehouse> is there a text2speech that I just can apt-get?
<organicanarchy> TJ-,  no output
<TJ-> organicanarchy: My mistake - used "_" instead of "-":  "grep snd-usb-audio /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf "
<organicanarchy> TJ-, no such file or directory, but I just opened volume control and I see the USB card in volume control
<organicanarchy> TJ-,  now im getting sound but no volume control
<TJ-> organicanarchy: Did you mistype? That's a standard file in the system
<organicanarchy> TJ-,  I copy/pasted what you typed
<MagePsycho> how to mysqldump with table structure and data only (ignoring views, procedures etc) ?
<geirha> treehouse: espeak and festival
<treehouse> thanks :) Just realized (already had espeak installed)
<geirha> treehouse: Yes, it comes pre-installed
<iceroot> MagePsycho: #mysql
<treehouse> not festival though.. installing it now. Is it about the same thing as espeak?
<TJ-> organicanarchy: Hmmm, try this: "ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf"
<organicanarchy> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6925038/
<TJ-> organicanarchy: OK, so it exists.... pastebin it's contents: "cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf"
<organicanarchy> TJ-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6925048/
<organicanarchy> TJ-,  im getting sound now, but no volume control from the applet
<TJ-> organicanarchy: To have it default, we need to change the device's index from -2 to 0: "sudo sed -i 's/\(snd-usb-audio index=\)-2/\10/' /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf"
<TJ-> organicanarchy: After a reboot it'll be the default device, and therefore the volume control should use it without any reconfiguration
<dragoonis> What apt-get package is 'getcwd' binary located in ? I can't find this, and i can't find it in google either.
<dragoonis> -
<TJ-> dragoonis: "dpkg-query -S getcwd"
<organicanarchy> awesome, I'll reboot now, thanks!
<searching> Openbox and pcmanfm has no icon how to install a theme icon?
<Tarik> gent, I run under a problem with monodevelop when running an asp.net project
<dragoonis> TJ-, i got a list of 4 packages, i tried to apt-get install those and they say "Already at the newest version"
<Tarik> can I post the error here?
<she_dyed> dragoonis does it run, is it in your $PATH?
<Busybyeski> how can i use grep like the searcher in nautilus does? to find a file from a parent directory?
<Busybyeski> or even better, its contents
<danilo> rc.net
<she_dyed> TARIK pastebin if morethan 3 lines
<dragoonis> she_dyed, i accidentally done a kind of mass apt-get purge on a lot of libs, and i've got apache/php back but getcwd doesn't exist and it's required for a proper apache apt-get install
<TJ-> dragoonis: The output of that command tells you the already-installed packages containing files whose name/path matches. The output will show the path, and from the path you should be able to deduce which is the binary executable, since it'll likely be in a path that contains /bin/
<Qtosh-z64> Someone can help me with my external sound card?
<medfly> hello. I tried to resize my ext4 encrypted home directory using resize2fs, then fdisk. now I'm having trouble mounting it. how do I know what command was used before to mount it?
<TJ-> dragoonis: I'm not clear what/why you need getcwd ... it's not a command-line tool
<dragoonis> TJ-, okay, let me log into IRC on the brokern laptop
<Qtosh-z64> Hi guys , i start see errors when my OS is shutdown or starting , with orange colours what is that?
<dragoonis> TJ-, when you do things like apt-get install apache, you get output errors like
<dragoonis> "sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory"
<TJ-> dragoonis: "No such file or directory"
<dragoonis> TJ-, ok yea i see now.
<TJ-> dragoonis: Whatever is running, is looking for a directory or file that doesn't exist
<dragoonis> getcwd is there, it's whatever it's looking for is missing
<dragoonis> yep
<TJ-> dragoonis: "getcwd()" is an internal library function that does the same as "pwd" on the command line
<dragoonis> TJ-, i get it, yep
<Tom1> does ubuntu has c compiler installed by default ?
<geirha> dragoonis: it typically means the directory you're standing in is gone
<Tarik> she_dyed the error is : "Could not launcher web server. The "xsp4' web serve cannot be started"
<Tom1> Tarik:does ubuntu has c compiler installed by default ?
<TJ-> Tom1: Yes, generally it does, gcc
<Tom1> TJ: so that it means it will run any program written in c?
<Tom1> i mean c scripts.
<TJ-> Tom1: Errr, no.
<Tarik> she_dyed Mono JIT compiler version 3.2.1 (Debian 3.2.1+dfsg-1~pre2)
<TJ-> Tom1: You don't "run" a program with gcc, you compile and link it
<Tarik> Tom1 Mono JIT compiler version 3.2.1 (Debian 3.2.1+dfsg-1~pre2)
<organicanarchy> TJ-,  BIG problem. I reboot and now I don't see my USB card at all in Volume Control
<Tom1> TJ: i mean can i make any c program on it  like linked lists, array, stack etc anything with default ubuntu c compiler?
<dragoonis> TJ-, i believe i removed a lot of files i shouldn't have.. is there a way to mass-install things from a basic ubuntu install such as a "distribution" package or something ?
<organicanarchy> TJ-, I no longer have sound
<geirha> gcc is not installed by default though. You generally get it by installing build-essentials
<TJ-> organicanarchy: Really? can you check if the change we made actually 'stuck'? "grep snd-usb-audio /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf"
<geirha> Tom1: of course, it would be a useless C compiler if it couldn't compile C programs
<TJ-> geirha: It is. gcc reverse-depends on ubuntu-desktop and several others
<Tarik> she_dyed, Tom1 I run Monodevelop 4.2.2
<treehouse> Tarik: do you care about me?
<organicanarchy> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6925102/
<Tom1> geirha: so that means i only have to download geany text editors to start programming in c language, and nothing else is needed. right?
<calrf> hola alguien habña español?
<somsip> !es | calrf
<geirha> TJ-: Oh, my bad.
<ubottu> calrf: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TJ-> organicanarchy: OK, well that's worked. You many need to change the default mixer in the audio configuration options from the mixer applet
<Tarik> treehouse I'm new here, what do you mean?
<organicanarchy> TJ-,  I don't even see the card in volume control anymore...
<Busybyeski> Tom1: you don't even need an ide, you can program with the things already on the system
<Tom1> using vi editor?
<TJ-> organicanarchy: Really? Hmmm, then maybe we need to change that back, and you'll have to manually set it as the default
<QuantumRenegade> hi all
<moises> hi QuantumRenegade
<QuantumRenegade> anyone got a quick fix for a headache ?
<TJ-> organicanarchy: "sudo sed -i 's/\(snd-usb-audio index=\)0/\1-2/' /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf"
<ikonia> QuantumRenegade: not really something this channel deals with
<moises> QuantumRenegade go to bed :)
<she_dyed> hey there you're on oyur own QuantumRenegade
<geirha> Tom1: printf '%s\n' '#include <stdio.h>' 'int main() { puts("Hello, World!"); return 0; }' > myprog.c; gcc -o myprog myprog.c && ./myprog
<TJ-> organicanarchy: Did the mixer show other sound devices? That'd explain the problem, if we had 2 devices on the same index
<organicanarchy> TJ-, pulseaudio is still just showing "built in analog" but not showing the USB card, should I reboot?
<Busybyeski> Tom1: or others: nano, gedit, etc..
<Tom1> geirha: do i have to download g++ compiler for c++, or does it is also installed in ubuntu by default?
<QuantumRenegade> know its not the right channel... just though that us "IT" techies knew of a quick fix
<geirha> Tom1: http://xkcd.com/378/
<QuantumRenegade> but yeah sleep sounds good
<geirha> Tom1: sudo apt-get install g++
<QuantumRenegade> just a problem that i am still at work for another 2 hours
<Busybyeski> my ubuntu came with gcc
<Tom1> geirha: thanks for the info.
<caf4926> I just did a ddrescue on a failing hdd and restored it to a new hdd and the system boots up fine. Just wondering if there is any checks I need to make 12.04LTS
<geirha> Tom1: and the command for compiling c++ code is g++ instead of gcc
<organicanarchy> TJ-, im going to reboot, brb
<Tom1> geirha:ok thanks. can i use geany text editor?
<TJ-> caf4926: use smartmontools to monitor disk health
<geirha> Tom1: Sure, if you don't want to go with the butterfly approach, geany is an option
<caf4926> TJ-: di I run that from a terminal or is it the same as the GSmartControl
<Tom1> ok
<TJ-> caf4926: It's the package to install - sounds as if you already have it
<caf4926> TJ-: I guess it got installed when the customers hdd started failing
<caf4926> TJ-: looks like bluetoth and audio might need some attention as they are greyed out in the notification/tray area
<caf4926> TJ-: no they are ok
<organicanarchy> TJ-, I was able to put full volume power to the USB card and now I just control volume via speakers, thanks for the help!
<adac> Ubuntu 12.04 firefox and flash. Are there known problems with this combination? Everytime I want to see a youtube video at some point my whole computer gets unresponsive...
<Rubas> uptime
<Rubas> wc*
<she_dyed> lol got home @ midnight & crashed...woke up,530am, thought it was tomorrow afternoon news program
<she_dyed> 'did I miss a whole day?' racing thru my mind
<treehouse> i like ducks and i like cakes but I dont like horses
<greg__> Hello, I need to install grub on an encrypted system + lvm from the Ubuntu LIVE cd and don't know how to mount and do this . Could somebody please help me ?
<Tom1> can we install ubuntu on a F2fs filesystem?
<ikonia> Tom1: F2fs ?
<Tom1> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> what is that ?
<Tom1> ikonia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F2FS
<TJ-> greg__: how much is encrypted?
<Tom1> ikonia: its  a flash drive freindly filesystem made by samsung for linuxinstallation
<DJones> Tom1: Doesn't look like it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2137837
<ikonia> Tom1: as it's not in the stable kernel - I'd guess "no"
<DJones> Tom1: There's a bug filed about it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1261175 but I guess its not a priority
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1261175 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[wishlist] F2FS missing in Ubiquity "Use as" partition option" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Tom1> ikonia: actually my hdd is not working properly , so i want to install ubuntu permanently on my flashdrive and i don;t want a journaling filesystem for the flashdrive cuz it will damage my flashdrive.
<greg__> TJ-: system is fully encrypted .
<TJ-> greg__: including /boot/
<greg__> TJ-: boot is not encrypted
<TJ-> greg__: in other words, are you using GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK ?
<greg__> TJ-: this is an EFI based system .
<greg__> TJ-: the laptop is a macbook pro
<TJ-> greg__: OK, so just GPT > paritition > LUKS > VG ?
<greg__> TJ-: yes
<Tom1> is ext2 partition good for
<Tom1> ubuntu
<pahaloom> Tom1, journalling filesystem like ext4 will not damage too much, I used this guide to set up 13.10 on my computer with ssd https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<TJ-> greg__: OK, I know the installer can do encrypted, but I'm not sure which way around it does it - e.g. LUKS > VG> LV  or VG > LV > LUKS ... have you seen/tried that?
<greg__> TJ-: i have managed to decrypt the system with this tutorial : http://stephentanner.com/index.php/2011/05/restoring-grub-for-an-encrypted-lvm/
<TJ-> greg__: So you've got a /dev/mapper/ node created by cryptsetup?
<greg__> TJ-: the only difference is that after I decrypt I only have root+swap
<greg__> TJ-: yes , I have a /dev/mapper node
<TJ-> greg__: OK... so /boot/ must be in an unencrypted partition?
<greg__> TJ-: yes boot is /dev/sda1 , /dev/sda3 is the luks encrypted partitiont hat I'm decrypting
<TJ-> greg__: From that tutorial, have you got as far as creating and/or using the chroot?
<jatt> how can I check whether my SSD supports trim?
<ompal> want perticular host not to access through ssh
<greg__> TJ-: this is the tutorial i used to decrypt and chroot into the installed system from the live cd : http://stephentanner.com/index.php/2011/05/restoring-grub-for-an-encrypted-lvm/
<TJ-> greg__: Yes, I've been reading it. I'm trying to establish how far you've got with it
<greg__> I'm going to follow this tutorial again and upload you on pastebin the resuld . ok ?
<whatever13> hi
<TJ-> ompal: set a netfilters block on the source IP "sudo iptables -I INPUT 1 -s $BANNED_HOST -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -j REJECT"
<OerHeks> jatt, All modern SSD's support TRIM, but older SSD's from before 2010 usually not
<whatever13> what can I do if packages are not fully installed and hanging because of some dependency issues? is there a way to purge/reinstall them with -f (orce) ?
<whatever13> aptitude seems not to have the feature
<TJ-> greg__: If you follow all the steps, the key part (for grub) is where you enter into the chroot and them mount the boot partition to /boot/ ... after that, "grub-install /dev/sda" should do it. *HOWEVER* ... ensure you've started the Live ISO in EFI mode!
<greg__> TJ-: doing everything now . will tell you the error as soon as I get to it .
<TJ-> greg__: OK
<siva_> siva
<Guest18496> how to identify myself to take my name
<OerHeks> !register | Guest18496
<ubottu> Guest18496: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify to NickServ automatically when connecting to freenode. See https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify for more information. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<greg__> TJ-: here is what I did and the error I got : http://pastebin.com/6ED0wegP
<TJ-> greg__: couple of things: 1) I've read that using grub/efibootmgr on Macs can brick it, it is recommended to use bless. Not sure how that and grub work together (it implies stopping grub from calling efibootmgr) 2) You're missing parameters from the grub-install command-line 3) You're using mint, not Ubuntu, so you'll need to seek support from the mint channels
<greg__> TJ-: I've done the same process only on a mint non encrypted system and it worked. All that changed now is that I encrypted the system and tryed the same thing .Why wouldn't that work ?
<greg__> TJ: Already asked on the mint channel and nobody helps me
<pradeesh> I found code to connect with amazons3 for joomla
<pradeesh> https://github.com/alexukf/joomla-cms/tree/13e0bda488853af76739dc5a6689ecd1853adab6/libraries/joomla/amazons3
<pradeesh> i dont know how to run this ....anybody help me
<TJ-> greg__: You haven't mounted the /boot/ partition to /boot; you've created /boot/efi/ directly on the rootfs
<TJ-> greg__: You've missed the equivalent step from that tutorial "mount /dev/sda2 /boot"
<greg__> TJ-: just did that and it seemed to work ...
<TJ-> greg__: You need to do that before mount /dev/sda1 to /boot/efi/
<xxavi> hi
<TJ-> greg__: you end up with /boot/ == /dev/sda2 /boot/efi/ == /dev/sda1 (or similar)
<xxavi> can someone help me to configure wireless conncetion ?
<ArkAndrews> 'sup?
<greg__> TJ-: i think it worked !
<greg__> TJ-: yes it worked !!!! thank you so so much ! I umounted /dev/sda1 wich was the /boot partition and mounted /dev/sda2 to /boot and /dev/sda1 to /boot/efi and reinstalled grub and did update-grub and found my kernel and copied the grub64.efi to /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/boot64.efi and now restarted laptop and it boots into the encrypted installation ! thank you so so much for your help !
<TJ-> greg__: well done
<stefg> Hello channel, is anyone in here using a SSD-cache like bcache/flashcache/dmcache/enhanceio and likes to share some experience? I have a spare 40GB SSD partition on my xbmc-box/NAS running 12.04/32bit with a 3TB raid 1 as storage and wonder if it's worth to use that 40GB of SSD as  cache.
<Gnox> Hey guys. Can anyone help? I can't install mysql on Ubuntu. I get the error message: "/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<stefg> Gnox: what happens if you run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Gnox> stefg: The same error occurs
<Gnox> stefg: How can I fix this problem?
<stefg> I'm reading http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-cod/ ATM ... trying to translate that . Have you manually installed a questionable package?
<stefg> Seems that some broken package can't run it's post-install script
<Gnox> stefg: I'm trying to install it via apt. But don't know how to fix this problem
<stefg> Gnox: You'd need to give more info on the context. Apparently the package manger got stuck either on a broken package from a ppa or other 3rd party repo, or there might be some problems with the internal database. SO is this a fresh install, or did you add other repos?
<Gnox> So what should I do?
<Gnox> stefg: It is a fresh install
<MarkDavies> I've downloaded an application from the official Ubuntu repository. Now how can I confirm the authenticity of this application?
<_root_> how could I find out what is my SMTP configurations; I installed postfix MTA
<stefg> Gnox: all graphical package manager (synaptic/software-center) closed? Using 'sudo' ?
<stefg> let's see if ubottu can help...
<stefg> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<stefg> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<lemsx1> hello, I'm trying to install Citrix on 13.10 64-bit and the instructions here do not seem to work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo . they say to install libxml2:i386 and this fails for me... why?
<stefg> Gnox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure ,
<lemsx1> by the way, i already reviewed my repositories and they are fine. I used "synaptic" and enabled the official ones
<expert> I currently have Ubuntu installed on my old computer. I have configured Samba which backs up my Windows files to Ubuntu in a dir /home/user/Backups. I would like to install Mint instead, a clean system install. I don't have any external backup media to copy the Backup folder into (around 250GB). How can I preserve the Backup folder while installing Mint?
<gordonjcp> expert: is your /home directory on a separate partition?
<stefg> expert: depends on your partition layout. If you have a separate /home partition you simply tell the installer to not touch that and deal with it later. If everything is on one big partition i'd rather won't do anything without  having some backup facility
<expert> i only have one HDD, no other partition
<lemsx1> by the way, this is helpful for the 32-bit binaries on 64-bit systems: http://askubuntu.com/questions/359156/how-do-you-run-a-32-bit-program-on-a-64-bit-version-of-ubuntu
<yeats_> lemsx1: what is the output in a terminal of 'sudo apt-get install libxml2:i386'? (use a pastebin)
<expert> only /dev/hda1
<stefg> expert: you culd try to shrink that partitoin to make room for ,say, 10 -20 GB partiton to initiylly installl mint. But everything involving partition table operations is potentailly dangerous and shouldn't be done without a backup
<Guest5360> Installed Nvidia 331.20 (13.10), only 3 screen resolutions offered. Previously had 1440x900, maximum is now 1204x768
<expert> stefg is there a way to convert only that dir '/home/user/backups' to a partition for argument sake?
<yeats_> expert: the best recommendation will be "buy external storage" - any other approach is very risky
<elichai2> hi
<elichai2> i've got a problem
<stefg> expert: no. you could shrink sda1 and delete everything but your /home folder from it.
<nikola> hi
<lemsx1> yeats: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6925494/
<elichai2> after i messed up with my ubuntu my ubuntu now got no GUI until i enter ctrl+alt+F2 and enter "startx"
<nikola> can someone tell me how to install grapich driver on ubuntu i have ATI radeon hd 5450 ?
<philinux> elichai2;~ which version ubuntu?
<elichai2> 13.10
<yeats> !find libxml2
<ubottu> Found: libxml2, libxml2-dbg, libxml2-dev, libxml2-doc, libxml2-utils
<yeats> !info libxml2
<ubottu> libxml2 (source: libxml2): GNOME XML library. In component main, is standard. Version 2.9.1+dfsg1-3ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 656 kB, installed size 1748 kB
<expert> thank you guys
<nikola> any?
<elichai2> any idea?
<stefg> expert: My way to put it is: harddisks are cheap, you could get a small one for 30 $/€ . My time is worth more. If i only waste 15 min. into troubleshooting  a problem b/c i habǘe no backup i alreday made a bad deal
<philinux> elichai2;~ what did you mess with
<elichai2> purged gnome and gdm and unity and installed lxde
<lemsx1> yeats: it should have 32-bit versions for 13.10 see the instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<philinux> elichai2;~ i would install gdm then
<Guest5360> hi
<nikola> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME?
<yeats> lemsx1: does 'apt-cache search libxml2' contain libxml2 for you?
<elichai2> philinux, why? what would it help me?
<yeats> !repeat | nikola
<ubottu> nikola: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<elichai2> philinux, ubuntu dosen't use lightdm instead?
<lemsx1> yeats: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6925509/ yes it does
<philinux> elichai2;~ so you're using lxdm
<nikola> Can some one tell me how to isntall grapish driver on ubuntu i have ATI RADEON HD5450 ?
<yeats> nikola: if that's an older ATI card, there's not a lot you can do.  AMD/ATI don't support legacy cards like nVidia does
<lemsx1> nikola: try sudo synaptic and go to "additional drivers" tab (13.10)
<yeats> lemsx1: what about 'apt-cache showpkg libxml2'?
<nikola> ok tnx to all
<elichai2> philinux, what do you mean? i'm using lxde and i didn't autostart so i searched for the problem and i found out that i have lightdm&gdm both so i tried to purge gdm
<yeats> lemsx1: or 'apt-cache policy libxml2'?
<lemsx1> yeats: "showpkg" gave me a lot of output
<elichai2> philinux, ?
<lemsx1> yeats: this is policy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6925515/
<philinux> elichai2;~ try this in a terminal you'll need to use the up down keys and tab to choose what you want. sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<keksinc_> elichai2: did you try to reconfigure dpkg for lightdm?
<philinux> elichai2;~ try switching display manager
<keksinc_> elichai2: nvm, philinux got it
<elichai2> i already tried this, that how i relaized i have both, lightdm and gdm
<philinux> elichai2;~ try switch to gdm see if it boots correctly
<elichai2> philinux, to what? gdm?
<elichai2> philinux, i will try to install gdm and configure it
<yeats> lemsx1: try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxml2:i386'
<philinux> elichai2;~ if you like lxde why not just clean install lubuntu
<lemsx1> yeats: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6925536/ that's the output
<lemsx1> yeats: i was using "archive.ubuntu.com" before and switched to us.x.x.x to see if that makes any difference, but no...
<elichai2> philinux, i thought about it but i hatoo much to lose
<philinux> elichai2;~ have you got lxdm installed?
<elichai2> *but i have too much
<philinux> elichai2;~ what data/
<elichai2> philinux, just lxde i think... why? lxdm is better?
<elichai2> too much packages i installed over the years...
<philinux> elichai2;~ de = desktop environment dm = display manager
<elichai2> philinux, so what to try? gdm or lxdm?
<philinux> elichai2;~ http://blog.lxde.org/?p=531
<elichai2> philinux, with that theory what is unity?gnome?
<yeats> lemsx1: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?  (you might install pastebinit for ease of pasting)
<philinux> elichai2;~ unity is a compiz plugin ubuntu uses the gnome packages
<elichai2> ok, i will now switch and reboot and i will get right back :)
<lemsx1> yeats: i pastebin my sources in the first paste i did before
<elichai2> philinux, i meant what is unity/gnome/compiz DE or DM
<lemsx1> yeats: this is strace -f apt-get install libxml:i386 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6925550/
<philinux> elichai2;~ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_%28user_interface%29
<lemsx1> yeats: this contains the sources: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6925494/
<karab44> hello
<elichai2> ok i will just reboot now :)
<thebrainless> guys helppp http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2205344&p=12928171#post12928171
<lemsx1> yeats: thanks for the tip on pastebinit
<she_dyed> hey karab44
<karab44> I launch app and set windows on my screen but after restart windows forget their positions
<karab44> is there a way to teach them to be a bit smarter?
<karab44> first of all I have unity bar auto-hide and I don't understand why any new open window is set with this unity bar margin. How to fix that?
<karab44> And my second problem that you can help... I am looking for tested program/tool for fixing broken video/audio files
<user258467> How do I debug autofs?
<silv3r_m00n> i am able to login to a remote server doing ssh username@ip   , it does not ask me for a password, i had probably setup something earlier which i dont remember, is it possible to see what authentication policy it is using for the ip ?
<stefg> karab44: what'S wrong with vlc?
<lemsx1> user258467: you may edit /etc/default/autofs and enable LOGGING="debug"
<karab44> stefg: give me a second, I haven't tried it yet :)
<lemsx1> karab44: did you try audacity?
<karab44> lemsx1: I am thinking more about a tool that could handle av codecs
<lemsx1> silv3r_m00n: ssh -v user@ip # or use more -v -vv -vvv if you want more output
<lemsx1> karab44: like ffmpeg?
<user258467> lemsx1, thanks
<karab44> lemsx1: exactly ffmpeg avconv but I am not sure that they can fix broken files
<lemsx1> karab44: you can always play the file with something like mplayer (still around?) and tell it to convert it to something else... it might skip a few chunks but you might recover most
<stefg> karab44: vlc can play even play broken audio/video files to a certain degree, and you could use vlc to rewrite them. Other options coming to mind are audacity for audio, avidemux and/or openshot for video (these are actually editors)
<silv3r_m00n> lemsx1: thanks
<yeats> lemsx1: I can see that you have (or had) a number of PPAs in place?  that may be part of the problem.  In any case, I'm able to 'sudo apt-get -s install libxml2' without an issue (-s means 'simulate')
<karab44> stefg: that's true because VLC is only tool that can handle this video
<lemsx1> yeats: with libxml2:i386 ?
<yeats> lemsx1: sorry - yeah, that's what I meant
<lemsx1> yeats: i can install the normal 64-bit package
<karab44> lemsx1: stefg I'll try that this is my last chance :)
<lemsx1> yeats: ok.... this is very odd though
<lemsx1> yeats: your sources are similar?
<yeats> lemsx1: sounds like a repo configuration problem, but even with your sources.list in place, I didn't see the problem
<yeats> lemsx1: I put yours in place and tried it
<lemsx1> yeats: I'm looking at other apt.cond.d options to see if anything explicitly turned something off
<lemsx1> yeats: can you give me the link to libxml2:i386 so i can manually download it and try to install it?
<lemsx1> yeats: i wasn't even able to do that :(
<yeats> lemsx1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/libxml2
<yeats> click on the i386 link at the bottom
<she_dyed> thebrainless: tried xrandr -q?
<lemsx1> yeats: got it
<somethingrandom> hello, how can i install just mp3 support, without any flash and browser plugins?
<somethingrandom> tried installing gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3 but that isn't enough for xnoise
<thebrainless> she_dyed: ?
<lemsx1> yeats: now how do i tell dpkg to install 32-bit binaries (without "force")
<yeats> lemsx1: once the package is downloaded, should be just 'sudo dpkg -i <package>'
<thebrainless> it just gives me list of modes available
<she_dyed> thebrainless: sorry, wrong person
<lemsx1> yeats: that yields "package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)"
<lemsx1> yeats: ia32-libs was so convenient :(
<Guest63138> hello. how can i know that my graphics card is supported by ubuntu? I think that it is not supported because my cpu is running on 100%
<lemsx1> yeats: oh my: dpkg --add-architecture ...
<yeats> lemsx1: ah - then there you go
<yeats> lemsx1: I agree about ia32-libs ;-)
<hitsujiTMO> Guest63138: what gpu do you have?
<lemsx1> yeats: that worked!
<lemsx1> yeats: now i see the i386 lists downloaded in my apt-get update output
<lemsx1> yeats: yep. that was it... oh my science... so many days of struggle... i wish i could edit the wiki
<yeats> lemsx1: excellent - I've never seen that problem before, though - interesting
<Guest63138> <hitsujiTMO> I think it's called MSI K9AGM2
<she_dyed> thebrainless: you have 2 screens, no?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest63138: whats the output of: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<thebrainless> she_dyed: one
<lemsx1> yeats: neither have I, but now I'll blog about it so i don't forget
<lemsx1> yeats: lol it's in the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure "step 8"
<Guest63138> hitsujiTMO I am copying my files from another HD and there's an application called evince thumb nailer that may be responsible
<she_dyed> is there another dvi-out or VGA-out on the card?
<she_dyed> thebrainless^
<Guest63138> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS690 [Radeon X1200] [1002:791e]
<she_dyed> tyour xorg.conf seems to think so
<yeats> lemsx1: ha! well hooray for documentation!
<_root_> are postfix and smtp server related entities?
<lemsx1> yeats: it speaks volumes about jumping to conclusions fast and not actually re-reading these docs
<hitsujiTMO> Guest63138: thats gpu is supported by the open radeon driver so i doubt thats the issue. I would assume you are right about evince being the cause. you can use: top                 to discover the exact process using up the gpu
<Guest63138> hitsujiTMO I read that I could stop the evince thumb-nailer application on another application called configuration editor.. but not sure how to do it
<yeats> lemsx1: we've all been there
<Guest63138> Yeah, it seems that it's the evince one
<Guest63138> Do I need it? If not, how to stop it? I kill it and it keeps coming back
<she_dyed> thebrainless: it may be ouputting to that "second" DFP2 and just didn't know where to  put it, resulting in that small window overlay in your 2nd screenshot
<lemsx1> yeats: ok, i edited the CitrixCAClientHowTo wiki page. it should save some time to others. Thanks for your help!
<tbr> I'm having a weird issue (coincidentally related to icaclient): "apt-cache policy libwebkitgtk-1.0-common:i386" returns sensible results on a 32bit machine but finds nothing on a 64bit machine
<hitsujiTMO> Guest63138: evince is the pdf viewer. Are you using nautilus to copy the files over?
<Guest63138> Anyone who knows how to stop evince-thumbnailer?
<tbr> when looking for "libwebkitgtk-1.0-0:i386" it works on both
<thebrainless> she_dyed: yeah but what to do :(
 * tbr is puzzled
<hitsujiTMO> tbr: have you added arch i386?
<she_dyed> thebrainless: here's *A* plan
<Guest63138> hitsujiTMO I'm just copying and pasting on the windows' manager (running lxde)
<hitsujiTMO> tbr: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy libwebkitgtk-1.0-common:i386
<hitsujiTMO> Guest63138: i would assume thats whats calling it
<tbr> hitsujiTMO: yes I did, other 386 packages work fine. else I wouldn't be asking.
<she_dyed> thebrainless: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.confBEFOREEDIT to your $home
<Guest63138> hitsujiTMO, I could copy the directories through the terminal.. but what could I do to stop this?
<she_dyed> so you have a backup thebrainless
<thebrainless> done
<hitsujiTMO> Guest63138: not familiar with that file manager so not sure
<elichai2> whats the best way to encrypt my whole ubuntu partition?
<she_dyed> you will edit xorg in etc/X11 so that there won't be any more DFP2 reference
<hitsujiTMO> tbr: its an architecture independent package
<she_dyed> thebrainless: wait a minute
<elichai2> trucrypt or built in enryption?
<she_dyed> thebrainless: maybe you could pastebin the output of xrandr -q
<Guest63138> hitsujiTMO.. are you familiar with CUPS?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest63138: nope, fraid not
<tbr> hitsujiTMO: still other packages depend on an i386 package of it existing. otherwise I wouldn't be trying. http://pastebin.com/zLAV1bvs
<tbr> as said, I'm a bit confused
<elichai2> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: what about it?
<elichai2> whats the best way to encrypt my whole ubuntu partition?
<hitsujiTMO> tbr: if they are depending on libwebkitgtk-1.0-common:i386 then those packages are broken. see http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/libwebkitgtk-1.0-common
<elichai2> trucrypt or built in enryption?
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: what is 'built in encryption'?
<lemsx1> tbr: confused how/why?
<elichai2> ActionParsnip, http://askubuntu.com/questions/281943/how-do-you-encrypt-the-entire-ubuntu-partition-in-a-dual-boot-system
<thebrainless> she_dyed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6925686/
<lemsx1> tbr: by the way, I'm working with the citrix developers to get icaclient properly working on ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> tbr: no matter the architecture they should just be depending on libwebkitgtk-1.0-common
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: neither is betteroutright, if one was then the other would never be used as one is beter
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: but both exist, one is not better than the other
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: think about it
<tbr> hitsujiTMO: meaning that the package dependencies are broken in libwebkitgtk-1.0-0:i386?
<elichai2> ActionParsnip, so how to decide?
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: look at the features in both, then make an evaluation
<jack_> Hello, i have a question regarding apacheOO when i select a java JRE in its settings it tells me its not a valid jre..  i have installed 4 different ones
<jack_> anyone who can help me please?
<lemsx1> yeats: ok, i had to re-enabled all my PPAs in order for gnome3 and other stuff to work with 32-bit as per the instructions in the wiki for ICA. Great stuff
<elichai2> ActionParsnip, someone even told me to try this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Encrypting_an_Entire_System
<hitsujiTMO> tbr: seems to be the case, just tested. try filing a bug report
<theodorDiaconu> guys, anyone used zpanel before ?
<tbr> hitsujiTMO: ok, thanks. at least I'm not insane then.
<elichai2> ActionParsnip, how the ubuntu build in encryption called? (that i can evulate it)
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto   seems to be dm_crypt
<philinux> elichai2;~ did your machine boot ok ?
<lemsx1> jack_: you might want to make sure you're using the right one update-alternatives --list java
<hitsujiTMO> tbr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit/+bug/1185771
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1185771 in webkit (Ubuntu) "Mark libwebkitgtk-1.0-common as "Multi-Arch: foreign"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elichai2> philinux, ohh yeah :) thanks!
<freman> i have a hard disk in GPT, and i have install windows 7 in /dev/sda3, solaris in /dev/sda4,ubuntu 12.04.4 in /dev/sda5.but i cannot boot ubuntu right now. who can help me.
<elichai2> it's worked both in lxdm and gdm so i chosed lxdm although it's got some big issues....
<philinux> elichai2;~ you can switch between the two and choose the one you like
<tbr> hitsujiTMO: thanks!
<elichai2> philinux, that what i did, and i chose lxdm because it's lighter
<NodeOddie> can somebody help me install a program on linux using the terminal
<maveas> NodeOddie: Which?
<NodeOddie> lmms
<NodeOddie> it tells me to run
<NodeOddie> mkdir build
<NodeOddie> and i guess its saying use the terminal
<DJones> NodeOddie: Is there a reason your not using the packaged version from the repositories
<elichai2> ActionParsnip, i want to access my laptop everyday and it's a personal laptop, so how i chose between dm-crypt and truecrypt?
<NodeOddie> anybody know why my unbunto software center isnt working properly
<anshulk> NodeOddie, run it from the terminal and see the error message
<maveas> NodeOddie: No we don't. In the terminal do: sudo apt-get install lmms
<thebrainless> she_dyed: i solved it...
<anshin> I'm trying to mount an encrypted home from an external device, but ecryptfs-recover-private insists on trying to mount the one that's already encrypted—my existing ~/.Private rather than <mounted>/home/<username>. it may be relevant that the accounts have the same name. am I using the wrong tool or is there something I'm doing wrong? I ecryptfs-recover-private <mounted>/home/<username>/.Private so it
<anshin> doesn't search and does attempt to use that file
<NodeOddie> well if u mean the one from ubunto software center, the software center isnt working, it keeps saying program failed to install for some reason
<NodeOddie> with every program i try to install
<thebrainless> she_dyed: I just changed resolution to 1600x900 then 1920x1080 in Settings Manager > Display not in CCC...
<DJones> NodeOddie: What version of Ubuntu are you using
<NodeOddie> ok
<freman>  i have a hard disk in GPT, and i have install windows 7 in /dev/sda3, solaris in /dev/sda4,ubuntu 12.04.4 in /dev/sda5.but i cannot boot ubuntu right now. who can help me.
<NodeOddie> it might be working
<jack_> Can someone help me? iḿ tyring to set a JRE for aOO but it keeps telling me its nto a valid JRE. ive tried OracleSE6 7 and OpenJDK aswell.
<anshulk> freman, can u see ubuntu in GRUB ?
<NodeOddie> is every app that easy to do with linux?
<philinux> NodeOddie;~ in a terminal sudo apt-get install lmms report back any errors
<maveas> NodeOddie: What ever app is in the repositories, yes. :)
<DJones> NodeOddie: Quite a lot of the appas are that easy to install, if you look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ you can search to see if the app is already available
<maveas> NodeOddie: Not everything is in there, and not everything in there is the latest and greatest but usually.
<NodeOddie> i think it may have worked
<NodeOddie> thanks guys
<freman> <anshulk> I just see Windows boot manager and Oracle Solaris 11.1,
<she_dyed> thebrainless: i think, since you d/loaded the driver, stick to ATi's CCC from this point on,
<Guest8242> hello everybody whats goin on??
<maveas> Guest8242: Compiling.. Cross your fingers for me?
<Ritwik96> Where should i install bootloader for ubuntu 13.10
<NodeOddie> ok one more question, is there a way to make my working directory with lmms another partion? because from the settings menu it doesnt seem like it?
<Guest8242> maveas: yeah sure..
<philinux> NodeOddie;~ is the partition mounted?
<NodeOddie> n/m i figured it out
<NodeOddie> it just is pathed differently then windows
<philinux> NodeOddie;~ certainly is / alo case sensitive
<anshulk> Ritwik96, you mean while installing ubuntu ?
<Ritwik96> @anshulk yes
<NodeOddie> this is a pretty cool os
<anshulk> Ritwik96, the default must be right... what are you getting as default ?
<NodeOddie> its alot smother then windows, i just need to get use to it
<delinquentme> I want to write input into stdin ... in the command line ... but I want to do it on a new line ... how can I jump to the next new line, without having to execute the current command?
<NodeOddie> anybody know any apps that would allow me to make a website with a chatroom?
<Guest8242> All, today i installed Xfce 4.8 in my system and i m using Xchat
<anshulk> delinquentme, use \
<NodeOddie> i know html, well use to, but if i can remember correctly chat rooms are java, usually
<anshulk> delinquentme, just a backslash followed by enter
<anshulk> delinquentme, or newline
<delinquentme> anshulk, perfect!  ... now how about how to make tab indents?
<Ritwik96> @ anshulk its the name of my harddisk
<anshulk> Ritwik96, you have other systems installed on your hdd ?
<delinquentme> I guess I can use \t
<Ritwik96> anshulk, ya i have windows 7 installed
<anshulk> delinquentme, does \t work ?
<anshulk> Ritwik96, it should work fine
<anshulk> Ubuntu will detect your Win 7 and add it to GRUB options
<anshulk> Ritwik96, have you installed Ubuntu before ?
<James0r2> anyone help me out with this pastebinit script? not getting much love on stackoverflow. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21359461/pastebinit-script-will-not-word-wrap
<Ritwik96> anshulk, no 1st time
<jack_> lemsx1: regarding the jre. i have installed both oracles version 6, 7 as the openjdk equivalents. according to the OO website they all have to work.
<delinquentme> anshin, yeah I think so ... but I was hoping for the white space in-terminal
<anshulk> Ritwik96, let it be default then, have fun with Ubuntu
<lemsx1> jack_: did you  the make-jpkg (java-package*deb)?
<Ritwik96> anshulk,it says" the partition /dev/sda6 assigned to / has an off set of 1536 bytes"
<Guest63138> how can i get a log of the applications running with the % of cpu that each one is taking?
<jack_> lemsx1: i installed the oracles one using dpkg
<premorphos> hi i have a XFX HD-685X-ZCFC AMD Radeon™ HD 6850 1GB DDR5 graphics card and the latest lubuntu 64 OS and i want to sqeese the best out of it in gaming graphic, what wuld be the best way to do this?
<anshulk> Ritwik96, can you choose some other partition as / ?
<lemsx1> jack_: oracle provides ubuntu packages now? good to know... i always use their tarball and make .deb using make-jpkg ... what does update-alternatives --list java says?
<Ritwik96> anshulk, why?
<yeats> Guest63138: have you tried 'top'?
<compdoc> premorphos, have you installed the AMD driver?
<anshulk> Ritwik96, your partition is misaligned... Google the error a little.
<jack_> lemsx1: no i made the package using alien from a rpm to a deb package..... update-alternatives --list java returns: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-oracle/jre/bin/java,, <same as previous but 7> ..../java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java and
<Busybyeski> how do you use wildcards in "files"?
<lemsx1> jack_: that's your problem
<Ritwik96> anshulk, how is it misaligned? what happens when a partition is misaligned?
<premorphos> compdoc: no not yet, wasent sure withs way to take
<yeats> Busybyeski: can you explain what you mean by 'in "files"'?
<anshulk> Ritwik96, read this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/196881/12-04-installer-wont-accept-mis-alligned-partition
<Busybyeski> yeats: the default file explorer
<jack_> lemsx1: i select wathever folder in the OO setings menu and they keep telking me there is no valid jre.. i dont understand how having 3 of them results in me not being able to select one can you explain?
<yeats> Busybyeski: what are you trying to accomplish?
<geudrik> I'm having a strange issue - my NFS exports refuse to mount anywhere (when they used to). My ESXi box sees them, but when I try to browse the datastore, it hangs and crashes eventually. When I try to mount from another linux box, it hangs and never completes the mount. The exports definitions aren't the issue, so what else would cause this? :C
<geudrik> (iptables is wide open)
<compdoc> premorphos, Additional Drivers (Jockey-GTK) might be a good way
<lemsx1> jack_: why don't you start from scratch? remove all java packages (even iced tea) and get the tar file from oracle, then do: make-jpkg ~/Downloads/*jre*.tar.gz ...
<Busybyeski> yeats: just trying to compare how i might copy over all .jpg that have a numeric digit from one folder to another but not those without a number, via gui
<jack_> lemsx1: i guess i should also remove OO and install the entire suite aswell? cause im kinda affraid of removing packages that should not be removed.
<Busybyeski> yeats: i see now that it's basically nautilus, why isn't it labelled like that anywhere, like in the "about"? just a huge fork?
<somsip> Busybyeski: cp *{[0-9]
<somsip> Busybyeski: erk...
<yeats> Busybyeski: not a fork - it's nautilus
<lemsx1> jack_: open office you mean? sure, you can re-install that later
<somsip> Busybyeski: cp *{[0-9]*}*.jpg /newfolder/ (untested so check it)
<Busybyeski> somsip: yeah i'm reading about wildcards now, is it possible in nautilus somehow?
<Guest63138> yeats: how do i create a log with it? where can i upload a screenshot to show you?
<somsip> Busybyeski: no idea. I wouldn't use that tool for the task
<premorphos> compdoc, tnx il check it out. do you think its better then the AMD drivers from the website
<yeats> Busybyeski: any particular reason you're not doing this with a script?  it would be far easier than trying to make the GUI do it
<lemsx1> jack_: but you don't actually need to remove it. just use apt-get remove and put the names of packages to remove (the "java" or "jre" ones)
<yeats> s/a script/the CLI/
<compdoc> premorphos, I think its been tested a bit more, and its certainly easier
<jack_> lemsx1: i guess ill make a backup and remove everything related to start over.. thanks!
<yeats> Guest63138: what problem are you trying to solve?
<lemsx1> jack_: no prob
<Busybyeski> yeats: i'm not trying, just comparing tasks. looks like the cli wins this time!
<yeats> Busybyeski: gotcha
<Busybyeski> somsip: what do the curly braces indicate?
<yeats> Busybyeski: the CLI often "wins" ;-)
<Guest63138> yeats: too much cpu was running while doing simple tasks because of evince-thumbnailer. I removed evince but not sure it fixed the problem
<somsip> Busybyeski: a regex. Not sure if it works though. You may need to wrap it in a script. for file in (pattern);  cp file /folder; sort-of-thing
<anshin> resending: I'm trying to mount an encrypted home from an external device with `ecryptfs-recover-private <mnt>/home/<user>`, but it insists on trying to mount the already mounted ~/.Private rather than the target. it may be relevant that the accounts have the same name. am I using the wrong tool or is there something I'm doing wrong?
<VoidWhisperer> Well this is odd. I can't bind basically anything onto my server on either of my blocks of ips :/
<yeats> Guest63138: see this: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/10/how-to-capture-unix-top-command-output-to-a-file-in-readable-format/
<jack_> i have another question. any reason for ubuntu to fill up my memory all the way to 8gb when making a startup usb drive of ubuntu ?
<VoidWhisperer> depsite the fact that I have an interface setup that has the info my host gave me > >
<premorphos> compdoc, tnx that is definetly a pro, what about 3d suport does it come with the pakage or is there some outer prefered way like catalyst or something like it
<premorphos> compdoc, i cant say i fully coprehand the djungle of graphics
<compdoc> its a djungle out there!
<premorphos> yes, you dont say
<natural> hi people, how to i get terminal to show me my video card specs
<geudrik> natural: lspci
<somsip> natural: sudo lshw -c Video
<natural> ok geudrik do i just type lspci in terminal?
<geudrik> natural: somsips suggestion is better
<natural> interesting, it has data
<natural> what does the -c mean?
<somsip> natural: like, section
<geudrik> natural: man lshw
<natural>  found this one
<natural> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<geudrik> anyone have any suggestions for troubleshooting a server that refuses to nfs "gooder"? It used to allow mounts, but no longer does. exports are fine, logs seem fine, but none of my boxes (namely esxi) can mount and browse the shares
<compdoc> geudrik, was there an update? sometimes the .conf file gets over-written
<geudrik> compdoc: not that I'm aware of.. I hadn't updated. I rebooted the server and then everything broke :S
<natural> where do you guys like the paste's to go?
<somsip> !paste | natural
<ubottu> natural: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<premorphos> compdoc, how do i run Jockey-GTK
<premorphos> compdoc, i just got it thru synaptic
<compdoc> premorphos, I thought it came installed with ubuntu. but that works too
<natural> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6925933/
<natural> something is not right, i dont see that i have 1.5 gb vid capability.
<ActionParsnip> natural: sure you didnt chop the bottom off the output?
<natural> should i paste the whole output in there?
<ActionParsnip> yes
<compdoc> premorphos, click the Dash Home button, and type in 'add'
<ActionParsnip> natural: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue    too please
<premorphos> compdoc, right, eh im runnung Lubuntu so i lack dash, but if i run it from terminal it wuld be the same?
<ActionParsnip> premorphos: run:  gksudo jockey-gtk
<xXFalkeXx> i hade a problem wenn i will copy an game folder from the windows partition he says error not enough free space but i have 40 gb free space and the game folder have only 2,2 gb any helP ?
<ActionParsnip> xXFalkeXx: copying game folders from Windows to Ubuntu will not make them work in Wine
<ActionParsnip> xXFalkeXx: is that your goal?
<natural> ActionParsnip, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6925960/  for the whole lshw output, i will run the cat/ ... in a min
<compdoc> premorphos, from the command line, I think its jockey-gtk
<vkkhurava> Hi, recently i moved to ubuntu 13.10 but after many updates, I am getting following error msg: it appears u r currently running a mainline kernel, it would be better report to bug upstream
<xXFalkeXx> yes   the problem is my cd/rom devise is broken ... and its the onlyst way
<premorphos> ActionParsnip: thats it got it running
<she_dyed> or jocky-gtk (try a tab-complete)
<natural> ActionParsnip, from ca /etc/issue : Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<premorphos> ActionParsnip: tnx
<ActionParsnip> xXFalkeXx: it wont work. If what you are doing did work then nobody would buy games and you could just compress the folder and give it to your buddys
<ActionParsnip> xXFalkeXx: do you _seriously_ think this is how games install?
<ActionParsnip> xXFalkeXx: games install numerous registry keys and files within the WINDOWS folder and SYSTEM32 folders
<ActionParsnip> xXFalkeXx: it's not as simple as you think, not by a long long way
<OerHeks> copy-failure-tricks :-D
<ActionParsnip> xXFalkeXx: back in 1990, yes this would have worked for most games, but its not like that anymore
<ActionParsnip> natural: memory:c0000000-cfffffff ioport:5050(size=8)  so 8Mb, I bet the system will assign more as it is needed though
<natural> so any ideas ActionParsnip ? i am supposed to have 2 vid cards, one intel and one nvidia. but for some reason the nvidia isnt showing up anywhere and hasnt for quite a ling time
<xXFalkeXx> ok
<premorphos> compdoc, thanx for the help, im on my way to a neet gaming rigg
<compdoc> heh - good luck!
<natural> he ling time, sory 'long time.
<xXFalkeXx> i try to instal it from cd
<ActionParsnip> natural: is it enabled in BIOS etc?
<natural> the bios doesnt let me change settings other than the sata and things like that, virtual tech, but it wont let me access the real settings. the 'sumary'
<LucidGuy> Troubleshooting an issue with my system (KDE) so I decided to mv/delete my .kde folder (Wanted to start from Scratch) .. after logging back in my dual screen setup was not configured?  I thought all that info was kept withing my xorg.conf (which I used to setup the screens)
<vkkhurava> It appears you are currently running a mainline kernel.  It would be better to report this bug upstream at http://bugzilla.kernel.org/ so that the upstream kernel developers are aware of the issue.  If you'd still like to file a bug against the Ubuntu kernel, please boot with an official Ubuntu kernel and re-file.  Can anyone suggest on this.
<natural> is there somethig hthat might expose a hidden vid card?
<vkkhurava> Can anyone pls help me on my above post.
<ActionParsnip> natural: do you dual boot?
<mital> hi . I am trying to install oracle jdk6 on ubuntu 12.04 .. I was using lucid and hardy ubuntu repos but they no longer exists .. can anybody point me to what are the replacement repos I can use ?
<glitsj16> natural: what does .. lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A 2 .. output? can you paste that at paste.ubuntu.com please? that should confirm if your system sees both cards
<ActionParsnip> mital: webupd8 have a java ppa
<ActionParsnip> vkkhurava: stop adding random kernels you find online and use the official ubuntu kernel from the official repos
<natural> yeah ActionParsnip i have win 8.1 on main ssd and ubuntu 13.10 on hdd through adapted cd drive hdd case.
<mital> ActionParsnip, ok checking that out
<ActionParsnip> natural: did you hibernate the OS last time you shutdown? If you boot to Windows then to Ubuntu, is it ok?
<vkkhurava> Actionparsnip: thx for the response but with default kernel ubuntu 13.10 having issue with wifi... i was not able to connect with my wifi using with default kernel
<natural> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6926000/ glitsj16
<natural> ActionParsnip, yeah the dual booting is going juts fine except for the clock, it gets a bit confused, changes the hour, but keepos the min and the day right
<ActionParsnip> vkkhurava: then we cannot support the kernel here as its not the one from the repos
<natural> it has fixed since i got it corrected it a couple times though ActionParsnip
<philinux> vkkhurava;~ head over to bugzilla and report your bug there
<vkkhurava> ActionParsnip: Is there any issue using this mainline kernel... will effect my machine in near future.....
<ActionParsnip> vkkhurava: yes its not supported here
<vkkhurava> philinux: Thx
<natural> glitsj16, what did you get off the paste?
<glitsj16> natural: the paste confirms your system sees only the integrated intel card .. is the nvidia card seated properly?
<ActionParsnip> vkkhurava: we can only support packages from the ubuntu repos
<philinux> ActionParsnip;~ I've been asked in the past to test the mainline kernel when i reported a bug last year on launchpad
<ActionParsnip> philinux: thats cool, and fine :)
<vkkhurava> ActionParsnip: OK, thx
<hitsujiTMO> glitsj16: newer hybrid cards show up under 3D instead of VGA
<natural> yeah, its fine, wherever it is, i dont know, maybe it isnt nvidia, it might be a generic media card for business graphics, is there any indication that there is a second card? glitsj16
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: ow ok, thanks for that .. natural .. lspci -nnk | grep 3D .. to confirm
<natural> glitsj16,  it diddnt do anything
<hitsujiTMO> natural: then there's no other gpu
<hitsujiTMO> natural: try pastebinning the full output of: lspci -knn
<matttt-> i just updated my thinkpad from 13.4 to 13.10
<matttt-> booting fails due to acpi
<natural> hm. i think it might be possible that it must be a program that exposes and makes use of it through windows 7 and lenovo. it's a prob because i am pretty certain it has 2 cards
<natural> but thanks for all the help guys.
<matttt-> acpi=off makes it boot, but that is not a solution on a battery-powered device
<matttt-> any suggestions?
<matttt-> it is thinkpad x60 (core2duo)
<natural> ok  :) catch you on the flkip side, thanks again ubuntu :)
<glitsj16> natural: do the paste hitsujiTMO asked for, it'ss confirm if ubuntu sees 2 cards or not
<rudolf_> Hi
<rudolf_> Can I create a wifi hotspot by booting into ubuntu using a live cd?
<philinux> natural;~ can you not look inside it
<natural> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6926034/
<rudolf_> I just need to check if my wifi chip is fine. So i need to boot ubuntu using a live cd and create a hotsopt.
<Industrial> Hi.
<Industrial> How do I install libzmqpp-dev on 13.10 ?
<natural> not now philinux but i susp[ect it is beneath a layer of c-board that i dont want to remove due to the fact that it's my only working comp.
<philinux> natural;~ ah ok
<glitsj16> natural: nope, nothing nvidia reported alas
<philinux> natural;~ what about the cards external connections
<natural> this comp was built during the time when energy tech was being developed and they were still figuring out how to use less power so the battery saver mode used a less powerful config using a low power graphics and the high power made use of the intel graphics. either way, i should still be able to locate the cards. but eh. whatever. thanks for trying. :)
<hitsujiTMO> natural: the other thing is that the card may be disabled in the bios
<natural> i have a vga and an hdmi, as well as one port i forgot the name of, but can connect some usb 3.0 adapter thing if i buy it
<natural> exporess port or somehting
<natural> yeah hitsujiTMO i will check it out next time i boot
<valentin> hello
<she_dyed> hey happy
<valentin> here can I find some advices for ubuntu?
<valentin> sorry for my poor english
<valentin> i need some help with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> valentin: yes this is the official ubuntu support channel
<valentin> I have a problem after installing ubuntu gnome
<ActionParsnip> valentin: gnome is default installed in Ubuntu
<Industrial> How do I install libzmqpp ?
<valentin> i don't have a driver for video
<valentin> the screen is kind of broken, I can't read
<Industrial> what ppa/package/repo ? apt-cache search returns nothing
<valentin> the text
<ActionParsnip> !info libzmqpp
<ubottu> Package libzmqpp does not exist in saucy
<valentin> what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> Industrial: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> valentin: does the system have a make and model?
<geudrik> anyone have any suggestions for troubleshooting a server that refuses to nfs "gooder"? It used to allow mounts, but no longer does. exports are fine, logs seem fine, but none of my boxes (namely esxi) can mount and browse the shares. It mounts fine on the loopback, but not from any other box
<Industrial> 13.10b
<valentin> you need the details for video?
<Industrial> -b
<valentin> is 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller (0300): Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. (AMD/ATI) Trinity (Radeon HD 7480D) (1002:9993)
<valentin>     Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device (1849:9901)
<valentin> but I can't reach the Additonal Drivers program
<Guest24872> Good Day
<ActionParsnip> !info libzmqpp-dev | Industrial
<ubottu> Industrial: Package libzmqpp-dev does not exist in saucy
<valentin> that's because all the text on the screen is broken
<Industrial> ActionParsnip: cant find a ppa either
<ActionParsnip> valentin: use the boot option: radeon.blacklist=1
<Industrial> ActionParsnip: its an official zmq package, including a cmdline client, that I darely need to debug some issue
<valentin> and then?
<glitsj16> Industrial: it is a very recent package, currently only in trusty, but there's a PPA https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ppa that offers it for 13.10
<Industrial> thanks a lot!
<ActionParsnip> !find libzmqpp
<ubottu> Package/file libzmqpp does not exist in saucy
<Guest24872> Can't get 1440x900 screen resolution after installing nvidia 331.20, Ubuntu 13.10. Any help??
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.88-0ubuntu8 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<ActionParsnip> Guest24872: how did you install the driver?
<valentin> maybe I can try these on the Live CD
<ActionParsnip> valentin: then you may get a desktop....
<Guest24872> Via synaptic
<valentin> I usualy load the driver in the older versions like 11.10 with the software Additional Drivers
<ActionParsnip> Guest24872: what package did you install?
<valentin> in the older versions like ubuntu 11 I use Additional Drivers software to download the driver
<valentin> but in 12 I cant read the screen!!!! All is broken
<valentin> I mean if I start Additional Drivers I can't read the text
<Guest24872> Invidia 331
<ActionParsnip> valentin: its a newer XOrg, try the boot optin I suggested
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-331
<ubottu> Package nvidia-331 does not exist in saucy
<valentin> but I can do it first in Live CD, to test it?
<Guest24872> sudo apt-get install invidia-331
<valentin> before installing...
<ActionParsnip> Guest24872: from the xorg edgers ppa by any chance?
<Guest24872> nvidia
<Guest24872> yes
<ActionParsnip> Guest24872: so you downloaded the .run file from nvidia.com and installed it that way?
<Guest24872> yes
<adac> Is there a shortcut for the volume?
<ActionParsnip> Guest24872: not sure how supported that is here, can anyone please clarify?
<adac> *audio volume
<Dysleptic> every time i try to open the Additional Drivers tab in softwere sorces the system craches and i get to send a crash report, i cant see no alternative drivers and the system has acted this way since install, any ideas any one?
<ActionParsnip> adac: you can set them as you wish, or use alsamixer in terminal, or the GUI volume app on the top panel
<Guest24872> No way to manually change resolution?
<ActionParsnip> valentin: when the CD starts to boot, you add the option in Grub and it changes how the module loads
<pzn> is there any way to open youtube "videos" like pop-up always-on-top over ubuntu unity desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Guest24872: you can make an Xorg.conf file, then edit it. If you run:    sudo nvidia-xconfig    it will make /etc/X11/xorg.conf   which you can thenedit
<ActionParsnip> pzn: unity isnt a desktop, its a shell. Gnome is still the desktop
<Guest24872> I will try it...Thank You!
<ActionParsnip> Guest24872: can you plase use http://pastie.org (or similar) and give the output of:  apt-cache policy nvidia-331
<pzn> ActionParsnip, sorry for the confusion. you got what I meant? any way to open youtube videos on small windows always-on-top?
<ActionParsnip> pzn: you can use minitube, it may do what you need
<valentin> thanks
<elichai2> the built-in encryption is LUKS or dm-crypt?
<Dysleptic> how can someone manuely add restricted repositorys?
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: as long as it encrypts, it should be fine
<ActionParsnip> Dysleptic: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<elichai2> ActionParsnip, but i need some things that i want that it will support:
<elichai2> 1. boot from that partition (ubuntu)
<pzn> ActionParsnip, exactly! minitube does it. thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: use the installer and tell it to encrypt things, if you need suspend then I believe an encrypted swap causes issues
<elichai2> 2. DualBoot
<elichai2> 3. read that partition from windows (with ext3 reader)
<elichai2> 4. Encrypt an existing OS (ubuntu).
<Dysleptic> ActionParsnip, copy, tnx
<elichai2> ActionParsnip, my swap is on diffrent partition
<elichai2> i can just set to auto rm -rf all the swap partition on shutdown
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: you can't do it that way
<elichai2> (although it can be recovered...)
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: you would need to use dd to zero it out
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: why so very paranoid?
<elichai2> you know what? i don't care about the swap partition
<elichai2> just want to encrypt my OS
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: is it a laptop?
<elichai2> yep
<hitsujiTMO> elichai2: much easier reinstall if you want to encrypt the entire OS
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: gotcha
<elichai2> hitsujiTMO, no it's not, i've got a lot of packages i installed over the years that i need them all...
<elichai2> so?
<pzn> elichai2, I have one full-filesystem encryted notebook.
<elichai2> pzn, with what you enrypted your notebook?
<ArieVe> Hello. I use ubuntu 12.04 as a LAMP server. I want to use the php transliterate class and have therefore installed php5-intl (sudo apt-get install php5-intl). However when I try to use it in my code it says that the class is unkown, still php5-intl is installed succesfully and I have restarted apache. What can this be?
<pzn> elichai2, one alternative (not so high performance, but works) is to use a fileswap, not a partitionswap. and since files are inside the encrypted filesystem, the swap will also be encrypted
<pzn> elichai2, I installed ubuntu with the option to encrypt the full filesystem. easy to do and very efficient.
<elichai2> for now i don't care about the SWAP
<ActionParsnip> ArieVe: i'd ask in #apache as well
<ArieVe> thanks
<black0ut> Hi, does someone know what Java version is installed as standard on Ubuntu 12.04? thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info openjdk
<ubottu> Package openjdk does not exist in saucy
<ActionParsnip> !find openjdk
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-7-dbg, openjdk-7-demo, openjdk-7-doc, openjdk-7-jdk, openjdk-7-jre, openjdk-7-jre-headless, openjdk-7-source, openjdk-6-dbg, openjdk-6-demo, openjdk-6-doc (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<ActionParsnip> !info openjdk-7-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-7-jre (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 7u51-2.4.4-0ubuntu0.13.10.1 (saucy), package size 216 kB, installed size 674 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info openjdk-7-jre precise
<Dysleptic> i have a pretty odd malfunction, my lubuntu is not able to update from all repositories, and thus dont download all  pakages
<ubottu> openjdk-7-jre (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component universe, is optional. Version 7u51-2.4.4-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (precise), package size 220 kB, installed size 685 kB
<gh> according to the release notes, "The default run time for Java is OpenJDK 6b24 (IcedTea 1.11.1)." https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop
<ActionParsnip> Dysleptic: what is the full output of:  sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Dysleptic: please use http://pastie.org (or simlar) to host
<black0ut> ok, cause I want to unstall netbeans and in the wiki I use (German ubuntuusers.de) it says i must ensure that the JavaSDK is installed
<somethingrandom> how can i restore a folder i backed up, that is outside of my home folder. used deja dup
<somethingrandom> deja dup has no nautiljus menus outside ~/
<Dysleptic> it will be in sweadish thou but you will totaly get it anyway
<ActionParsnip> Dysleptic: indeed
<gh> black0ut, netbeans will install on a default 12.04 installation
<black0ut> ok thanks :)
<Dysleptic> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/8730208 i gess this is the link you shuled have,, btw tnx for youre aid
<diecastarts> hello can someone tell me the name of the package that comes pre-installed with ubuntu.. that takes screenshots. but open the small windows for you to save.... I am asking because i am using Lubuntu and I really don;t want to have to open an app to screen
<Joe_knock> Hello. Does anyone know a decent VNC client that I can use to connect to my remote VPS?
<ActionParsnip> Dysleptic: looks fine, no errors at the bottom
<foobar33> Any way to get pycharm ide from repo?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: what are you connecting to do? There may be a sleeker solution
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | foobar33 try searching for a PPA
<ubottu> foobar33 try searching for a PPA: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Joe_knock> ActionParsnip: I am connecting to my VPS.
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: yes, to do what?
<Joe_knock> I tried installing x11VNC Server, but I don't think it works.
<Dysleptic> ActionParsnip, ok the thing is that i cant get any restricted drivers in the additional tab, do you have any clue what might cause this
<Dysleptic> ?
<Joe_knock> ActionParsnip: I need to reconfigure networking.
<ActionParsnip> Dysleptic: what drivers do you need?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: can't do it with the interfaces file, or ifconfig?
<Dysleptic> graphic drivers
<ActionParsnip> Dysleptic: for which graphics chip?
<Joe_knock> ActionParsnip: The web interface on my client control panel is giving me an error when I do it.
<glitsj16> somethingrandom: can't you use the deja-dup GUI to restore?
<somethingrandom> glitsj16, nope, not outside the home folder
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: I hope you are doing it over the web without an SSH tunnel
<Dysleptic> ActionParsnip a XFX HD-685X-ZCFC AMD Radeon™ HD 6850 1GB DDR5
<Joe_knock> ActionParsnip: Yeah, they have a button: Reconfigure networking. The log in the CP says it's complete, but when I actually run it, it gives me an error in the end.
<ActionParsnip> Dysleptic: sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle      should do it
<glitsj16> somethingrandom: you might need gksudo to start the GUI if you saved to a path outside your home folder
<Dysleptic> ActionParsnip, wow no kidding, you rock
<somethingrandom> oh, that would be worth a try, currently doing: sudo duplicity --gio file:///backup /var/lib/plexmedia...
<somethingrandom> it's running, thanks
<somethingrandom> i seriously hate deja dup, it also fails during restore
<glitsj16> somethingrandom: which is a bit odd, check if file permissions are what you expect after restore .. it is not designed to backup stuff outside your home .. did you use it to backup system files?
<somethingrandom> no, plex
<somethingrandom> sadly plex stores it's data in /var/lib
<Guest22729> hello there
<glitsj16> somethingrandom: you might get better results with something like timeshift to backup/restore stuff under / dir .. you can have both deja-dup and timeshift, which is more like a restore point app
<kingfisher64> if a program doesn't show up in the app center (once installed) or in synaptic package manager how do I find out the package name to remove it form the terminal? In this case it's http://sk1project.org/modules.php?name=products&product=sk1&op=download Print design. I installed it from a .deb
<somethingrandom> damnit, now it asks for a gnupg passphrase, i don't have one set for the backup
<somethingrandom> glitsj16
<anth0ny_> Does /etc/init.d and service run the same script?  I have a program that fails to start with 'sudo service FOO start' but succeeds with 'sudo /etc/init.d/FOO start', trying to figure out why...
<Joe_knock> ActionParsnip: I seem to have found a client to use
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: nice
<foobar33> How do I connect to my wired connection?
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: vcis nasty, you can configure networks easily using ifconfig
<Joe_knock> ActionParsnip: it isn't actually a client it seems, as it runs in Terminal
<Guest22729> I  have windows 7 installed on my system. I want to install ubuntu too on the same machine. I made a bootable pendrive the help of a UUI software and copied ubuntu 12.04 on it. But when I try to install ubuntu with this PD , it doesn`t recognize my older boot manager . infact it shows me 500 GB blank drive.
<Guest22729> could someone help me on this
<ActionParsnip> Joe_knock: you could even use wicd curses in CLI too
<glitsj16> somethingrandom: never experienced that so not sure what you can do
<ActionParsnip> Guest22729: have you tried chkdsk on the NTFS
<Joe_knock> Guest22729: What are the specs on your system?
<Joe_knock> ActionParsnip: I suppose this is what I get for $7 per month hosting
<Dysleptic> ActionParsnip, i gotta ask, how did you figure that one out? im amazed
<demophobia> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=JZEFT which installation file do i need for ubuntu 12.04? rpm? tar.gz? YUM?
<Guest22729> ActionParsnip: I have not tried anything except http://pastebin.com/Z6gYScvC
<glitsj16> somethingrandom: is your current plex still in working condition? if so i'd suggest installing timeshift and make a fresh backup with that and use deja-dup only for home (timeshift comes from a PPA --> https://launchpad.net/~teejee2008/+archive/ppa, so you'd need to add that, do a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install timeshift)
<Guest22729> Joe_knock: I did not get specs?? what it means?
<Joe_knock> Guest22729: What is your RAM, HDD, CPU?
<somethingrandom> glitsj16, nah, i want to restore my backup, did a fresh install
<Guest22729> Joe_knock: 2GB RAM, 500HDD, intel -i3
<Joe_knock> Guest22729: That seems reasonable to install Ubuntu. From what I recall, when trying to dual-boot linux with windows, it is better to install linux first.
<moises> Joe_knock, but if you want to use grub you must access with the live to reinstall it, after installing windows
<morsnowski> Joe_knock: actually just the oposite
<somethingrandom> glitsj16, duplicity is quite buggy: python: ERROR: (rs_file_copy_cb) unexpected eof on fd62
<somethingrandom>  that's what i get. how would i launch the deja dup restore interface in gkus?
<somethingrandom> gksu nautilus didn't work
<somethingrandom> i mean it didn't magically offer me the restore menu
<glitsj16> somethingrandom: gksudo deja-dup-preferences .. and try the restore function from there
<foobar33> how do I know if JDK is installed?
<Joe_knock> morsnowski: So I'm wrong then I guess
<morsnowski> Joe_knock: well I suppose you can do it either way but if you install window over ubuntu you have to reinstall grup
<somethingrandom> glitsj16, thanks
<morsnowski> other way around the ubuntu installer is good in picking up windows and putting it into the grub menu
<foobar33> How do I connect to my wired connection? I'm currently on wireless, and I have a cable plugged in.
<Joe_knock> morsnowski: The reason why I recall it being ubuntu first, was because windows installs the system across the HDD (making it harder to partition
<glitsj16> somethingrandom: or use something like .. sudo duplicity verify /path/to/your/backup to let it check the backup
<morsnowski> yes but ubuntu is making space :)
<Joe_knock> gtg bye
<somethingrandom> ok, really weird, that duplicity asks for a gnupg key on this new install
<Busybyeski> if i run only "*" in a command line, will it run every binary in that directory?
<morsnowski> all that needs to happen is that the bootsector points to the boot directory so it doesn't matter how windows is behaving
<funky2> hey folks, I am connectint with putty and it says no route to host?
<funky2> what does it mean?
<glitsj16> somethingrandom: you might have given it a gnupg key when you made the backup on your old install, if you have a backup of your ~/.gnupg you can try putting that back before restore thru deja-dup
<she_dyed>  fix the network so it can "see" or even ping your target or "host"
<she_dyed> funky2: ^
<funky2> she_dyed:  but how I can fix it without ssh access? lol
<funky2> also what part of network?
<she_dyed> you  need a route to it, know its ipaddress?
<funky2> I know IP address yes
<foobar33> How do I connect to my wired connection? I'm currently on wireless, yet I have a cable plugged in.
<funky2> it does work when I use 80
<funky2> but ssh nope
<tonyt> is there a command i can issue in the terminal for distibution upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04 or 13.10 ?
<somethingrandom> glitsj16, i definitely did not, since the drive is already encrypted
<Yogesh> Hello I am trying to make dual boot system. windows 7 is already installed but when I install ubuntu 12.04. It ignores the windows 7 installation and shows all hard disk empty.
<Yogesh> can some one help me on this?
<captain> is mark there?
<ActionParsnip> Yogesh: have you chkdsk'd the NTFS partition ?
<Yogesh> ActionParsnip: no, I haven't
<ActionParsnip> Yogesh: I suggest you do
<Yogesh> could you explain bit more what should I try ?
<ActionParsnip> Yogesh: run a scandisk on the NTFS partition so that you know it is consistant and healthy
<Yogesh> ActionParsnip: Thanks , trying to google what is it.
<elichai2> is there any Advantage to ubuntu or to debian?(ubuntu vs. debian)
<ActionParsnip> Yogesh: so you've never ran a chkdsk before?
<Yogesh> ActionParsnip: never
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: https://www.udemy.com/blog/debian-vs-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> Yogesh: scary
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: lots of pages like taht
<elichai2> i already read this article
<glitsj16> somethingrandom: only thing i can think of is trying to clear ~/.cache/duplicity --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/53980/how-to-delete-all-the-settings-for-deja-dup
<elichai2> ActionParsnip, i meant, if i compare debian+lxde vs. ubuntu+lxde there is any diffrence?
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: on the face of it, no
<foobar33> How can I check if my wired connection is available?
<ActionParsnip> foobar33: how do you mean 'available'?
<elichai2> ActionParsnip, every 0.01PCU and every 1MB of RAM is important, so there is really no difference?
<foobar33> Connected
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: if you want low ram and cpu why use a DE at all?
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: install ubuntu minimal then install openbox or fluxbox. Super lightweight
<Busybyeski> what's the fastest way to do readable math in bash? just open python?
<ActionParsnip> foobar33: ifconfig     will show it with an IP address
<elichai2> ActionParsnip, what openbox give?
<ActionParsnip> Busybyeski: bc
<somethingrandom> glitsj16, thank you, really, for assisting, gotta run, opera :)
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: its the default WM in LXDE, but it can run without LXDE on its own
<somethingrandom> have a good day!
<glitsj16> somethingrandom: no problem, enjoy
<foobar33> ActionParsnip, there is no wired connection :( Which is really weird, because I have the cable plugged in...
<Yogesh> ActionParsnip: I have 5 drives in system . I tried check disk on drive C but I get nothing
<ActionParsnip> foobar33: sudo lshw -C network    will tell you the Ethernet chip, use it to find guides
<elichai2> ActionParsnip, that's interesting... i will run openbox now to check it if i like it
<ActionParsnip> Yogesh: run:  chkdsk /b /f C:
<Sarach34> I want to ask what's better OS Ubuntu or windows ?
<ActionParsnip> Sarach34: both and neither
<Sarach34> People say Ubuntu is good for poor people cuz nothing work in it
<Sarach34> Is that true ?
<ActionParsnip> Sarach34: Wikipedia use it for their servers, any other questions?
<squig> do not feed the troll
<ActionParsnip> squig: just killed it
<Yogesh> ActionParsnip: it syas chkdsk can not run because the volume is in use by another process. I have no idea which process is holding it.
<ActionParsnip> Yogesh: there is a way to make teh OS reboot then check it offline, the guys in ##windows will be able to help
<Yogesh> thanks ActionParsnip
<kdsebastian27_> halo guys
<kdsebastian27_> need help
<kdsebastian27_> anybody can help me
<grrk-bzzt> Hello
<Mat3> hello
<Sarach34> I was here 8 years ago this channel was busy as hell today nobody use Ubuntu anymore
<grrk-bzzt> Can iptables help me to block ANY connection from a specific range of IP addresses?
<fossjon> NOBODY USES UBUNTU!?
<Sarach34> And all choose windows Microsoft and bill gates
<fossjon> i guess we're all on windows here right everyone?
<Sarach34> Over dying ubuntu
<Sarach34> All who can afford windows will use windows
<fossjon> well bill gates is curing the world so I would use his operating system
<Sarach34> Cux in Ubuntu nothing work
<kdsebastian27_> they do used ubuntu but as advetise users friendly thats y maybe less people asking for help
<Sarach34> No drivers always crashing
<kingfisher64> if a program doesn't show up in the app center (once installed) or in synaptic package manager how do I find out the package name to remove it form the terminal? In this case it's http://sk1project.org/modules.php?name=products&product=sk1&op=download Print design. I installed it from a .deb
<fossjon> sounds like the 90s all over again
<Busybyeski> ActionParsnip: thanks! floats are a bit tricky but it's nice
<Sarach34> I was using ubuntu for few months and gave up on it
<Sarach34> Cux didn't work
<kdsebastian27_> how it didnt work? <Sarach34>
<kdsebastian27_> how come im able to do all my job in this OS
<kingfisher64> everything works on ubuntu. That's the reason why people use it. It does the opposite to windows. I've wiped win7 seven times since it's launch, with corrupted registeries, viruses, malware etc etc Sarach34
<alci> hi. There. I'm on trusty, but Firefox is in version 25. On saucy, I had version 26. Any explanation?
<kdsebastian27_> how u install is
<kdsebastian27_> it
<kingfisher64> take one example Sarach34. Try to get a windows machine to recognize a linux machine with networking. Linux finds windows straight away but not the other way around.
<bob_007> ...
<sandman13> while reinstalling ubuntu, at some point it said something like "restoring some packages failed". how can i know which packages failed to restore after installation?
<bob_007> hi, i'm a noob. :(   what id the ubuntu metasploit channel
<compdoc> megaspolied?
<compdoc> spoiled
<hitsujiTMO> bob_007: there is no ubuntu metasploit channel. there is a metasploit channel #metasploit
<ezrafree> hello
<Yogesh> I am trying wubi installer for install ubuntu. In installation size menu 12 GB is selected by default. what does it means? if installation size gets more? Should I change it into any bigger size?
<gordonjcp> Yogesh: don't use wubi
<hitsujiTMO> Yogesh: don't use wubi
<ezrafree> i am trying to reinstall apache2 but when i do "sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2" and then "rm /etc/apache2" and then "sudo apt-get install apache2" it does not create the /etc/apache2 directory, any ideas/
<ezrafree> *?
<hitsujiTMO> ezrafree: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<Sarach34> I will never in my life use ubuntu again
<compdoc> Sarach34, aww, ubuntu is your friend
<kdsebastian27_> well if you dont want to use it den y u r on this channel
<kdsebastian27_> asking for help
<Sarach34> Yes
<kdsebastian27_> what help we can offer you to make u satisfy on using windows
<kdsebastian27_> come on sarach34
<kdsebastian27_> tell me
<ezrafree> hitsujiTMO: thanks i tried it but that's not creating /etc/apache2 either
<Sarach34> I don't like ubuntu
<compdoc> dont tell him - its a trap!
<Sarach34> It doesnt work
<hitsujiTMO> Sarach34: Then this is not the channel for you. this is a support channel, if you choose not to use the OS then you have no business here. If you wish to "discuss" anything there's a place for that: #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordonjcp> 17:37 < Sarach34> I will never in my life use ubuntu again
<gordonjcp> Sarach34: bye, then
<gordonjcp> Sarach34: watch the door doesn't hit you as you leave
<kdsebastian27_> people who doesnt know how to use computer hate our world famous os
<gordonjcp> Sarach34: everyone in the world uses Linux, whether they like it or not.  Even Microsoft uses Linux.
<gordonjcp> you literally cannot connect to the internet without using Linux
<kdsebastian27_> agree 99.9% +1  <gordonjcp>
<kdsebastian27_> if linux didnt work for u then im sure u dont know how to cook popcorn
<tmmunq1> not much science gets done without it either, it powers most of the supercomputers too
<fossjon> i route all my traffic through windows boxs only
<fossjon> i set the tcp window flag to 1
<fossjon> :)
<t4nk406> hallo
<gordonjcp> fossjon: mmm-hmm, and how do you connect to the Internet?
<deben> hallo
<fossjon> dd-wrt
<deben> someone her
<fossjon> :)
<deben> someone here
<gordonjcp> fossjon: that would be Linux.  Along with the firmware in your cable modem or ADSL modem, your headend UBR or DSLAM, and so on...
<gordonjcp> deben: lots of people
<deben> gordonjcp: i have a problem
<gordonjcp> deben: more than any other channel on Freenode, in fact
<deben> no space left on device
<deben> its full
<deben> df -Th | grep -v "fs" | sort /dev/loop1     iso9660   693M  693M     0 100% /tmp/tmpnt9krl /dev/sda2      ext4       72G   72G     0 100% / /dev/sdb1      vfat      1.9G  693M  1.2G  37% /media/UBUNTU Filesystem     Type      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<hitsujiTMO> deben: start with sudo apt-get clean
<deben> hitsujiTMO: doesnt work
<sriprueba> ?
<Zooklubba> TJ- any progress? Saw that my modem is WIP with dd-wrt. Also that 14fe is the default productID. but sudo usb_modeswitch -v 12d1 -p 1506 -V 12d1 -P 14fe doesnt do anything. Im not sure you need the -M flag and some data there as well
<Zooklubba> So close to call it quitsies and buy another modem
<sriprueba> Hola, esto es una prueba para SRI
<she_dyed> !es | sriprueba
<ubottu> sriprueba: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hitsujiTMO> deben: what do you mean by: "doesn't work"?
<tester56> I have set up an encrypted install using luks, as described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/293028/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-encrypted-with-luks-with-dual-boot
<tony_> v
<tester56> However, when I chroot into the install and want to run update grub i get:  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<karmic_koala> Hi all (-: i recently filed a bugreport about an issue which was not based on a crash but a disfunction. so therefor i couldnt implement a crash report. it also seems not to concern a specific package but a Kernel implemented modul. so now the bugteam bot gently asked me to add a relevant package. should i answer the bot now explaining why theres no packages given by me, or just ignore that? or am i missing something ? thank you
<x12> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7hE0c2rD54
<racer0940> with vsftpd, is it possible to set it up so users can upload files from a browser?
<tmmunq1> depends on the browser, i think most would require a plugin. firefox had fireftp, for example
<racer0940> gotcha
<blake_r> @tester56 did you "mount --bind /dev to your chroot environment
<JorgeSRI> Ahora me llamo JorgeSRI
<JorgeSRI> ?
<JorgeSRI> por qué no se me cambia el nombre?
<FiremanEd> !es | JorgeSRI
<ubottu> JorgeSRI: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<elichai2> getting not authorized to perform operation when conneting Flash Drive
<JorgeSRI> ?? stub
<dupingping> hi
<JorgeSRI> stub: ??
<JorgeSRI> stub:??
<dupingping> what is a stealth sms project on ubuntu?
<JorgeSRI> ??
<phunyguy> dupingping: please don't crosspost.
<Zooklubba> Right, what would the reason for my modem (huawei e5776) not switching mode when using usb_modeswitch? wrong message content, do you always need a message content?
<Zooklubba> I know of the default mode and modem mode of the stick. But I cant switch between those
<elichai2> getting "not authorized to perform operation" when conneting Flash Drive
<dupingping> Zooklubba: it's for me?
<Zooklubba> No. that's a question I have
<dupingping> yes
<yash069> theres a variable 'file' which contains a filename, what does ext=${file#.} do ?
<MrJones> hi
<yash069> ^ actually got it, but what is the literal called ${var#.}
<MrJones> I'm trying to use apt-get over tsocks
<MrJones> so I'm doing e.g. "tsocks apt-get update"
<fellipe> hi everyone. Do anyone knows if is there a hardware compatibility list for Debian 7 ? If don't have for debian, have for Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<MrJones> from the output, it seems to attempt to connect to ftp.debian.org with http. if I do "tsocks nc ftp.debian.org 80" it works fine. but "tsocks apt-get update" gives me connection failed with no further hints. what is going wrong?
<elichai2> any idea?
<yash069> fellipe: anything with 850Mhz cpu and 512mb ram, 10GB space
<bekks> MrJones: Why do you use ftp.debian.org when having Ubuntu?
<MrJones> oh damn
<bekks> MrJones: Just a question :)
<MrJones> bekks: I think it's actually a debian machine and I forgot. my main machine is ubuntu xD haha
<MrJones> ok wrong channel then :D sorry
<smallfoot-> hmm
<smallfoot-> Firefox is still at version 26 in 14.04 trusty :(
<fellipe> yash069: hi. I need a HCL because I am going to purchase new production servers, wich are expensive
<elichai2> getting "not authorized to perform operation" when conneting Flash Drive
<VoidWhisperer> Well this is odd.. I'm able to ping an ip from inside of my server, and it shows up in ifconfig, but isn't able to be pinged from the outside
<blake_r> @VoidWhisperer your iptables might be blocking incoming icmp requests
<tmmunq1> pretty common config actually
<VoidWhisperer> blake_r and yet the ip above and below it work fine..
<blake_r> check your iptables
<blake_r> sudo iptables -L
<VoidWhisperer> accept accept accept
<blake_r> you could flush your iptables to check, but I would not recommend leaving it that way
<blake_r> sudo iptables -F
<VoidWhisperer> well
<blake_r> see if you can ping the box after that
<VoidWhisperer> it's empty asis atm
<blake_r> well then it should be able to receive icmp requests
<blake_r> how is your network setup?
<VoidWhisperer> I have a /29, so 3 of them are used for gateway/broadcast/etc
<VoidWhisperer> then one of them is used for ipmi
<VoidWhisperer> and one for the primary ip for the box
<VoidWhisperer> which leaves me with 3
<VoidWhisperer> which the one I'm trying to use -should- be one of those 3
<blake_r> check your routes "route -r"
<blake_r> check your routes "route -n"
<blake_r> sorry should be a -n
<VoidWhisperer> 0.0.0.0 [gateway] 0.0.0 UG 1000 0 0 eth0
<blake_r> actually do an arping, that will tell you if your network setup will allow you to reach the box, but the box is blocking icmp
<VoidWhisperer> [ip] 0.0.0.0 [netmask] U 0 0 0 etho
<VoidWhisperer> eth0*
<blake_r> no gateway?
<VoidWhisperer> sec, I'm going to do a tcpdump on the ip and see if anything is actually getting through to it
<dupingping> No stealth sms on ubuntu?
<VoidWhisperer> blake_r tcpdump didn't pick up anything
<VoidWhisperer> and arping did quite litterally nothing
<fossjon> VoidWhisperer: what are you trying to do again?
<VoidWhisperer> fossjon: actually be able to ping an ip address that is showing up in ifconfig
<fossjon> what are the 2 ips then?
<fossjon> is one a client and another a router or server?
<VoidWhisperer> nvm it's probably being used by something lol
<fossjon> ifconfig -a ; netstat -nr ; arp -an on both ends
<Samopotamus> What's the best way to go about mounting a drive to a directory across the internet?  SSH tunnel? OVPN>
<Samopotamus> >
<Samopotamus> ?
<hitsujiTMO> Samopotamus: vpn
<Rubas> hitsujiTMO: or SFTP? but he said mounting yeah ok
<hitsujiTMO> Samopotamus: well, there is not "best" way, but vpn is prob the most versatile
<Samopotamus> Yeah, so specifically what I want to do is I want a program that deposits converted files in a directory on a server to deposit them into a directory which is actually my local HD.
<Rubas> Dropbox?
<Samopotamus> Dropbox is far too small.
<Samopotamus> And you have to upload and then download.
<Samopotamus> But similar.
<Samopotamus> Just without the middle man.  Previously I've had rsync just mowing through, but that's also slow.
<Ben64> you're still going to be limited by your bandwidth
<Samopotamus> I understand that
<Samopotamus> I meant slow as in rsync's process of examining what has changed and what hasn't is slow
<Samopotamus> I would rather it just get changed in real time
<Rubas> using git maybe? and making a script that pushes / pulls every 5 min or so?
<Rubas> yeah okay that leaves out the realtime show
<ezrafree> hi all, i'm running ubuntu 12.04 with php 5.4.25 and apache 2.2.22 but I am getting this error, .htaccess: Unknown filter provider DEFLATE
<ezrafree> i've tried "sudo a2enmod deflate" but that causes a seg fault
<ezrafree> does anyone have any other ideas?
<Sluimers> Hello, I have a problem with my Unity menu (what's the proper term actually?)
<Sluimers> Unlock from launcher no longer works
<Sluimers> I tried restarting, resetting icons
<Sluimers> retting gnome3
<Sluimers> Didn't solve the problom
<Sluimers> problem
<elichai2> getting "not authorized to perform operation" when conneting Flash Drive
<elichai2> any idea how to fix?
<VoidWhisperer> anyone want to help me with a stupid question? :D I'm trying to set up a second interface for a second block of ips I have
<VoidWhisperer> but I can't figure out what the address/network would be
<VoidWhisperer> apparently they are the same ip (?)?
<Busybyeski> ok so i have a bash script that runs some xinput things to make my mouse bearable, and have that run in "startup applications", but when i switch to and from a virtual terminal, i lose this xinput back to defaults
<bekks> VoidWhisperer: That wont work.
<Busybyeski> is there a better location i could put it?
<VoidWhisperer> bekks: then what should I do?
<VoidWhisperer> I have two blocks that are on different gateways and etfc
<VoidWhisperer> not entirely sure how to set this up
<dupingping> how can i send SMS from ubuntu to the Phone?
<elichai2> getting "not authorized to perform operation" when conneting Flash Drive
<elichai2> any idea how to fix?
<scot3004> elichai2, you recently change your desktop enviroment?
<scot3004> from unity to lxde or xfce
<dupingping> please help me.
<Rubas> dupingping: I don't think you can, unless you use a 3rd part service
<dupingping> Rubas: 3rd part service?
<Rubas> yeah like using a SMS gateway / SMS program
<Rubas> dupingping: I don't think it's free though
<elichai2> scot3004, yep
<scot3004> your problem seems to be related to polkit
<elichai2> scot3004, how can i fix it?
<dupingping> ok
<dupingping> i see
<blake_r> send SMS - http://www.smushmobile.com/#!smushbox-capabilities/ceux
<scot3004> here are a lot of info about how to install lxde in arch (this happens when i used arch, in ubuntu directly i downloaded kubuntu) https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LXDE
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. I'm having networking problems that are all my doing. I give details here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6927222/. Thank you.
<yeats> !spam | blake_r
<ubottu> blake_r: Please don't spam
<blake_r> what did I spam?
<blake_r> guy asked how to send SMS, that is a system that does that
<yeats> blake_r: oh - sorry - didn't see the context - looked like you were trying to sell that service
<blake_r> haha, nope, never used it
<ezrafree> hi all, i'm running ubuntu 12.04 with php 5.4.25 and apache 2.2.22 but I am getting this error, .htaccess: Unknown filter provider DEFLATE
<ezrafree> i've tried "sudo a2enmod deflate" but that causes a seg fault. any ideas at all?
<ubuntuluser> Is the Asus PCE-AC68 wifi adapter supported in Ubuntu?
<ubuntuluser> or whatever kernel Ubuntu is using in 13.10
<blake_r> @gmachine_24 I think you need to install isc-dhcp-client
<gmachine_24> blake_r, from a cd or flash drive, correct?
<blake_r> if you open settings then goto software & updates
<SeaSki> join us on http://cytu.be/r/dongweasel
<blake_r> uncheck all form the internet, then select the cd "should be showing at the bottom"
<Morgan_Freeman> join us on http://cytu.be/r/dongweasel
<diverdude> Hello, if i do ls -lah the filesize is 126460089248 bytes. if i do ls -lah the filesize is 118GB. Why is it not 126GB ? and how big is the file actually? 126 or 118? or something else?
<blake_r> then open terminal and do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install isc-dhcp-client"
<jeffrey_f> gmachine_24: make a LiveCD....Add the CD to the repositories for software so you have a place to get software.....
<blake_r> you should then be able to bring up the eth0 interface, then you can re-enable the internet repositories and remove the cdrom
<blake_r> make sure to update the repositories after with "sudo apt-get update"
<pzn> diverdude, understand the difference between 1 gigabyte and 1 gibibyte, example: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibibyte
<ubuntuluser> Is the Asus PCE-AC68 wifi adapter supported in Ubuntu?
<diverdude> pzn: if you are trying to say that its because i need to divide with 1024 instead of 1000 then no, thats not the reason
<diverdude> pzn: try calculating 126460089248/(1024*1024) and see what you get
<pzn> diverdude, 126460089248 / (1024*1024*1024) = 118GB;  126460089248 / (1000*1000*1000) = 126 GiB
<blake_r> 120601.73916626
<Toener> hallo
<Toener> is there amyone
<pzn> diverdude, time to go out of work. bye
<Toener> ah ein deutscher
<bekks> !de | Toener
<ubottu> Toener: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Toener> ich habe xubuntu und irhr
<Toener> *ihr
<bekks> Toener: This is an english channel.
<Toener> i have xubuntu and you
<Zooklubba> TJ-: won  yet?
<diffra> Having an issue with dual displays with intel graphics -- it's a dell laptop with docking port, but both DVI outputs on the dock appear as one display in xrandr.
<diffra> Does anyone have any idea how to correct this?
<marcel__> ...
<marcel__> hab mal ne frage
<bekks> !de | marcel__
<ubottu> marcel__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<krad> hi.  how to list the current ufw firewall rules
<ubuntuluser> Please recommend a Linux-friendly pci-e wifi adapter
<bekks> !hcl | ubuntuluser
<ubottu> ubuntuluser: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ubuntuluser> bekks: where do I find I list of linux friendly pci-e wifi adapters on that page?
<bekks> ubuntuluser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported ?
<ubuntuluser> thank you
<ubuntuluser> but isn't that under Discontinued Programmes?
<bekks> Does that invalidate all known hardware support? :)
<ubuntuluser> Well, Asus apparently supports k2.6.something, but not later versions...
<ubuntuluser> I hate wifi
<instigator> Hello. Anyone here used x11vnc before? is there a command to restart the vnc server?
<bekks> ubuntuluser: Which "Asus"? Which wifi chipset in particular?
<ubuntuluser> this one for example http://www.asus.com/Networking/PCEN53/
<bekks> ubuntuluser: Which chipset it that device using?
<ubuntuluser> I don't know
<bekks> Then you are missing the important information. :)
<ubuntuluser> yes
<ubuntuluser> the spec page says "Linux Kernel 2.6 (Support Ubuntu only)"
<ubuntuluser> but apparently it wasnt updated since 2008
<bekks> ubuntuluser: The Asus spec page is irrelevant at that point.
<ubuntuluser> I don't know what to do. I'm sorry, but I don't
<bekks> ubuntuluser: Just read this list: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#By_Manufacturer
<Sluimers> Hello, I have a problem with my Unity menu (what's the proper term actually?) Unlock from launchers no longer works
<ubuntuluser> those pages seem to have been last updated in 2011
<bekks> ubuntuluser: And that hardware is still supported.
<bekks> ubuntuluser: WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported (last edited 2013-08-03 06:46:03 by dmitri-internode)
<bekks> ubuntuluser: Last edit about 5 months ago.
<ubuntuluser> Yes, but many of the entries say they were last updated in 2011/2010
<bekks> ubuntuluser: there is not a single "last edit" date for a single entry on that page.
<ubuntuluser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link#PCI
<bekks> ubuntuluser: Then use another vendor rather than TPLink...
<gennaro> salve
<gennaro> list
<Beldar> Sluimers, Not everything will unlock, is this on all icons?
<Sluimers> yes
<Beldar> Sluimers, Have you modified the desktop?
<Sluimers> not that I know of
<Beldar> in compiz, new themes....etc
<Sluimers> no
<Beldar> Sluimers, What release? You may just need to run a reset for unity and compiz make sure it is the command for the release.
<Sluimers> 13.10
<Ubuntu1_> how can I make my own ISO  from my system?
<Beldar> Sluimers, Note this will change any mods,  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<sevv> Howdy
<sevv> Anyone in here use Tomcat 7 ?
<bekks> !anyone | sevv
<ubottu> sevv: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sevv> haha very funny bekks
<sevv> hello bekks
<bekks> sevv: Thsts not funny. Just ask the actual question please :)
<Sluimers> Beldar: no effect
<sevv> where you from?
<Sluimers> Beldar: I did notice an error however
<bazhang> sevv, try #tomcat
<sevv> my question is i'm trying to find the dir for Apache Tomcat to deploy an ap
<sevv> thanks
<Ubuntu1_> can I make an ISO of my own system?
<Beldar> Sluimers, Generally a reboot is needed to see it be fully realized.
<daftykins> sevv: wow, so page 1 of the docs then? ;)
<bazhang> Ubuntu1_, mkisofs? or via a gui
<sevv> i'm an ubuntu noob but am learning a lot. someone please point me in the right direction so i can become an expert with ubuntu
<bazhang> !manual | sevv
<kdsebastian27_> <Ubuntu1 try remastersys i did try and it works
<ubottu> sevv: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Sluimers> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/HRCgSLVs <- the error and I'll reboot right now
<sevv> thanks baz
<Ubuntu1_> baz: I would like to make and ISO of my system ( like a live CD)??? if that makes sense
<genii> Ubuntu1_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<Beldar> kdsebastian27_, http://www.remastersys.com/
<Sluimers> Beldar, still no luck
<sevv> how can i update my bios?
<bekks> sevv: Thats described in the manual of your computer.
<sevv> okay
<sevv> i'll check it out
<sevv> how long have you been an ubuntu user bekks?
<SN3> is it allowed to use numbers in a domain? can a domain start with numbers?
<SN3> like 1233232SN3.com
<sevv> ubuntu-manual.org is for 13.10 - I'm running 12.04
<bekks> sevv: And pretty much most concepts of 12.04 still apply to 13.10
<sevv> alrighty
<bekks> sevv: So the manual is a very good source of information for 12.04, too.
<sevv> bekks are you a bot or a living, breathing, created being?
<sevv> i'm just wondering lol
<k1l_> SN3: what about you ask that non ubuntu related stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Beldar> Sluimers, I see this info. http://askubuntu.com/questions/366129/in-13-10-unlock-from-launcher-option-isnt-working
<sevv> i'm guessing bekks is a bot.
<rww> I rather doubt it.
<sevv> who in here is a hax0r?
<k1l_> !ot | sevv
<ubottu> sevv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> The first doubt is casted. *scnr*
<black0ut> hey, I installed netbeans with apt-get. can someone tell me where I can find the executable, i.e. in which folder does apt-get install packages? -> I'm quite new to Ubuntu
<black0ut> and Linux in general for that matter..
<bekks> black0ut: "which netbeans" in a terminal.
<Matriks404> hello, and idea why flash doesn't recognize microphone in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Matriks404> and how i can set Line as default input device?
<ioanbuby> hi,i'm new on ubuntu,i want to learn,i'we booted in text mode to learn the commands
<ioanbuby> an after startx i have no sound
<gordonjcp> ioanbuby: why bother?  Just use it normally
<ioanbuby> i have ubuntu 12.04 lts 32 bit
<gordonjcp> ioanbuby: if you want to use command-line tools, run it from a terminal
<ioanbuby> on a Dell Vostro 2520
<ioanbuby> ok,i try that
<rww> ioanbuby: startx probably isn't initializing everything needed for policykit, pulseaudio, etc.
<rww> ioanbuby: just use the normal GUI and open a terminal
<ioanbuby> ok
<ioanbuby> ;)
<ioanbuby> thanks
<rww> ioanbuby: the alternative is adding yourself to a bunch of groups, which is annoying
<rww> yw
<ioanbuby> i understand
<ioanbuby> i was curious if i can open a photo or a video whit only text mode
<ioanbuby> with
<Matriks404> i would be suprised if there exist ascii video player, but everythin is possible
<rww> it exists
<rww> mplayer can output using libcaca which is ASCII, for example
<Matriks404> what is difference between mplayer and mplayer2?
<sevv> the difference is one has a 2
<sevv> sorry i couldn't resist
<Matriks404> yeah this ascii mode is cool but it opens separate window so it probably cant be used in text mode only
<sevv> @Matriks404 http://www.mplayer2.org/differences/
<rww> It can.
<Matriks404> how?
<rww> i forget, but I've done it before
<Matriks404> ah, time to read manpages :P
<Matriks404> ah im stupid it runs in text mode fine
<Zengawalt> good night
<Busybyeski> how can i change around scroll bars? i don't like how finnicky they are when appearing
<sevv> anyone use Elementary OS?
<hitsujiTMO> !elementary | sevv
<ubottu> sevv: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<k1l> sevv: they got their own channels. please ask there
<n-iCe> Hello! I moved to Ubuntu!
<Salve> Anyone using the new query params?
<n-iCe> Are there default animations, effects, I should disable after the first boot to make it faster?
<sevv> i was just asking if anyone uses it. that's all.
<hitsujiTMO> n-iCe: you can install unity-tweak-tool and disable background blur under search (for 13.04 ++)
<trism> Busybyeski: you can set: gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode normal; and they won't use the overlay scrollbars at all, there are several other modes but I'm not sure what the differences are
<hitsujiTMO> sevv: this is not a discussion channel. its a support channel, so the only reason to be asking about it is if you are looking for support
<n-iCe> hitsujiTMO: will that make a notable performance change
<Busybyeski> trism: thanks!
<sevv> are there discussion channels for ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> n-iCe: if you're using a low powered gpu, then ye sit will
<hitsujiTMO> sevv: #ubuntu-offtopic
<n-iCe> hitsujiTMO: not really i3 intel
<OptimizedCoder> question: I'll need the 32-bit compiled binary of python 2.6.5 - where can I get this from ?
<hitsujiTMO> n-iCe: may not make a noticable difference then
<n-iCe> thank you so much hitsujiTMO , do you use Unity?
<hitsujiTMO> n-ice yup
<OptimizedCoder> OptimizedCoder, also, can I get a python bin with static libs built in
<OptimizedCoder> ?
<hitsujiTMO> OptimizedCoder: why do you need an old version of python?
<dgarstang2> Anyone tried to install ATI video drivers on Ubuntu 12.04? The kernel module fails to bloody compile!
<OptimizedCoder> hitsujiTMO, it's for a specific app's compile/build
<n-iCe> hitsujiTMO: I kinda like it, I installed the last version.
<hitsujiTMO> OptimizedCoder: for what you're asking you'd need to compile it yourself.
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang2: use the fglrx in the repo
<Dbuggerr> Hi guzs
<dgarstang2> hitsujiTMO: .... which repo?
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang2: the ubuntu repo
<dgarstang2> hitsujiTMO: You mean the open source version?
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang2: no, the ati fglrx driver
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang2: its in the repo
<dgarstang2> hitsujiTMO: not the one on the ATI web site I assume you mean. I'll just apt-cache search for fglrx I guess...?
<Dbuggerr> I just came home and I have been greeted by "Grub-rescue". I have run a Ubuntu pendrive and ran boot-repair, but that didnt help. This is the log that It gave me. Can someone help me please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6927683/
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang2: yes the one on the ati website is in the repo. just an older version that is modified to work with ubuntu and thouroughly tested.
 * knoxy is away: auto-away
<hitsujiTMO> knoxy: disable that away script!
 * knoxy is back (gone 00:00:53)
<hitsujiTMO> !guidelines > knoxy
<ubottu> knoxy, please see my private message
<medfly> hello. I've restarted my computer after making some changes and now it won't start gnome / x / whatever even though it makes no errors
<hitsujiTMO> medfly: what changes did you make?
<dgarstang2> hitsujiTMO: well, the one on the ATI web fails to compile
<medfly> hitsujiTMO: I have, among other things, moved all the contents of my user's home directory to some other directory. I don't think that's very relevant though
<dgarstang2> hitsujiTMO: Does ATI have an apt repo?
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang2: run the --uninstall on the installer before installing fglrx
<medfly> hitsujiTMO: I'm just confused because I'm not seeing any errors yet it won't start the graphical thingie.
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang2: no they don't.
<Guest71460> hi there
<hitsujiTMO> medfly: can you get a terminal up?
<dgarstang2> hitsujiTMO: I was going to http://support.amd.com/en-us/download and filling in the blanks. No?
<medfly> nothing yes, I am using that computer. I could even start X using xinit and openbox, but not a terminal (odd enough).
<medfly> hitsujiTMO: err, yes, I can get it up
<dgarstang2> hitsujiTMO: which was getting me 'AMD Catalyst™ 13.12 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver'
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang2: no. sudo apt-get install fglrx      <- installs the ati driver
<medfly> hitsujiTMO: where can I look for errors besides dmesg?
<dgarstang2> hitsujiTMO: hm, ok. I'll give that a try later, thanks
<hitsujiTMO> medfly: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<hitsujiTMO> medfly: that should generate a link. can you paste the link here
<foul_owl> How do I automatically trim leading and trailing whitespace from the copy/paste buffer when issuing a "copy" command (ctrl+c) ?
<medfly> oh... ugh, I think I know what changes I made that fucked shit up.
<hitsujiTMO> !language | medfly
<ubottu> medfly: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Magiobiwan> Is there any way to make the netinstall download packages using HTTPS rather than HTTP?
<checkthis> Hi, I have problem with some application(ex: firefox, sublime text) with scroll when im scrolling  it's dont do it smooth
<hitsujiTMO> Dbuggerr: on the livecd, sudo apt-get install pastebinit gdisk && dmesg | pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit && sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> Dbuggerr: you should get 3 links at the end of that command, please copy all 3 links here
<black0ut> hi, I was looking for the directory that apt-get installs the executable of my netbeans installation to.. using > which netbeans shows /usr/bin/netbeans yet if i try to cd to that directory by using the terminal it says that the directory doesn't exist
<wrongplace> hi
<wrongplace> I just filled an error regarding ubuntuone (I cannot sync anymore). Before I leave, id like to ask here if somebody can help. I tried uninstalling, reinstalling and getting new certificates, but nothing changed
<black0ut> same if I browse through the folders using the GUI
<black0ut> so where can I find my netbeans (other then by calling it using the terminal) -> I'm quite new to linux..
<Dbuggerr> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6927822/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6927823/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6927824/
<bekks> black0ut: Run "which netbeans" in a terminal.
<hitsujiTMO> black0ut: dpkg -S <packagename>
<gennaro> list
<hitsujiTMO> Dbuggerr: is there a second hard drive missing?
<Dbuggerr> hitsujiTMO, I have a SSD of 250 MB, and a HD of 2TB
<black0ut> which netbeans shows /usr/bin/netbeans -> I tried that, but this directory doesn't exist
<black0ut> at least I cannot cd to it in the terminal
<streulma> behh netbeans... use Eclipse or InteliJ instead...
<black0ut> :D
<hitsujiTMO> Dbuggerr: your ssd is missing. i see ata4.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x2) in the logs.   check the cable is connected correctly
<hitsujiTMO> Dbuggerr: lets hope its not dead
<Dbuggerr> hitsujiTMO, The SSD is totally new
<Dbuggerr> hitsujiTMO, if it is dead, Ill be very sad :(
<Dbuggerr> I will be right back
<hitsujiTMO> Dbuggerr: shut down the pc and check the connections, could be loose
<medfly> so, I have installed some bad packages, I think. now everything gnome doesn't work. that's annoying, I'm trying to install another OS anyway, but I'd like to be able to run a few things before that.
<medfly> oh well
<black0ut> hitsujiTMO: dpkg -S netbeans shows many files in usr/share/netbeans -> but where is the "executable" netbeans file, the actual program?
<bekks> black0ut: Again: "which netbeans"
<black0ut> bekks: it returns /usr/bin/netbeans yet the netbeans folder in /usr/bin does not exist
<black0ut> if i start netbeans using the terminal or search function in the dash it starts the application
<hitsujiTMO> black0ut: /usr/bin/netbeans is an executable not a folder
<jhutchins> black0ut: updatedb &
<bekks> black0ut: There is no /usr/bin/netbeans/ folder. /usr/bin/netbeans is the executable.
<black0ut> ahhhh.. ok :D
<black0ut> sorry guys, I'm new to this
<streulma> black0ut: do ./usr/bin/netbeans
<hitsujiTMO> streulma: that wont work
<faryshta> hi, having trouble to set a virtual host on apache2.4. i created the .conf file and did the a2ensite but can't see the virtualhost yet
<hitsujiTMO> streulma: its just ...    /usr/bin/netbeans            ./usr/bin/netbeans is akin to `pwd`/usr/bin/netbeans
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: sudo service apache2 reload
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO, Forbidden, You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<black0ut> ok, so there is a netbeans file but it is some kind of script
<Dbugger> hitsujiTMO, I am back
<black0ut> not the ide
<Dbugger> hitsujiTMO, You were right. I resecured the cables and it came back to life
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: sounds like a misconfigured virtualhost then
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | Dbugger
<ubottu> Dbugger: Glad you made it! :-)
<Dbugger> hitsujiTMO, The weird thing is that the cables "felt" properly secured. Im glad that I disconnected them and reconnected them either way
<minas> Sometimes when I boot into ubuntu (13.10), bluetooth is not working and cannot be activated. Other times it is activated since boot and is working fine. Is there a way to fix this?
<hitsujiTMO> Dbugger: if it happens again consider replacing the sata cable. could be faulty in itself
<Dbugger> ubottu, hitsujiTMO, you have saved my day
<ubottu> Dbugger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gennaro> LIST
<Dbugger> hitsujiTMO, What I should do is not have my SSD drive "hanging" inside my PC. I should really buy a bay
<hitsujiTMO> !list > gennaro
<ubottu> gennaro, please see my private message
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/00whQdUm
<hitsujiTMO> Dbugger: lol yup
<Dbugger> hitsujiTMO, anyway, you save the day once more. THank you so much
<Dbugger> hitsujiTMO++
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: you need to give permissions for apache to read the document root directory, by default everything in / on your filesystem is not allowed to be read
<hitsujiTMO> Dbugger: you're welcome
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: you need to use the Directory directive to add allow permissions to access your documentroot
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO, thanks. how do i do it on apache2.4?
<belkinsa> Is there a way to reschedule the backup to another day and keep it like that with the pre-installed backup program?
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/core.html#directory    you'll want to set: Require all granted
<fabio_> hello guys, my ubuntu doesn't detect my optical drive. I can't use to burn an iso
<rabbitear_sdf> my new hangout is ##archlinux-botabuse
<jhutchins> fabio_: Doesn't detect it or doesn't give you write permissions?
<jhutchins> fabio_: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<black0ut> hitsujiTMO: the file I found in /usr/bin is a script not the netbeans binary
<fabio_> jhutchins, that's my doubt. how to check that?
<CAM``> hello
<CAM``> is there a specific channel for new users... needing help with some shell scripting?
<fabio_> jhutchins, ive tryed with xfburn and furious iso burn
<CAM``> or can i ask here
<hitsujiTMO> black0ut: read the script, it calls the binary
<phunyguy> CAM``: maybe #bash would be mroe appropriate
<phunyguy> more*
<CAM``> thank you
<fabio_> jhutchins, what i expect to happen is burn an iso to a dvd disc :)
<jhutchins> fabio_: The problem is that with negative information like "it doesn't work", we don't have any basis to troubleshoot with.  If you were to tell us there were no devices selectable, or that when you selected a device it gave an error, or that the "go" button was greyed out, we wouldn't have to be looking over your shoulder to help you.
<fabio_> jhutchins, ok if you know how to debug let me know and i will try to give you feedback...
<sevv> is there a web development channel for ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> sevv: no
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | sevv you can serch for a dev channel
<ubottu> sevv you can serch for a dev channel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<triole> Hi guys! I am currently on a 14.04 live session and want to look at unity8. However, I cannot install it! Apt says: E: Unable to locate package unity8
<Cmpax> ?
<Beldar> !14.04 | triole
<ubottu> triole: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<k1l> triole: please see #ubuntu+1 for dev release ubuntus
<triole> @kll: thanks!
<footshot> hello   could  anyone  help  me  please ?
<footshot> hello   could  anyone  help  me  please ?
<bekks> !ask | footshot
<ubottu> footshot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<footshot> :) ok  ,...  i have installed  xdiagnose repair   facility  but ubunto   wont  open it  , what am i doing  wrong ?
<streulma> how to upgrade ubuntu (server) from 12.04 to 14.04 if it is time? sudo do-release-upgrade -d ?
<hitsujiTMO> streulma: without the -d
<streulma> hitsujiTMO: -d is development I think
<k1l> streulma: -d is for development. so that is not what you want
<k1l> streulma: the LTS 12.04 to LTS 14.04 will be opened when the 14.04.1 is released.
<footshot> :) ok  ,...  i have installed  xdiagnose repair   facility  but ubunto   wont  open it  , what am i doing  wrong ?
<bonjour123123> ha
<footshot> its very quiet in here
<footshot> ok i getting bored  of  watching  a   chat screen   of quitters and  joiners . Is  there a   help  site   on the   internet  ?
<Oog> im having rsyslog issues...[origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="5.8.11" x-pid="31042" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed
<motaka2> is there a keyboard shortcut  for pasting in terminal ?
<Oog> anyideas? it happens regularly
<Oog> some googling says perhaps this is related to logrotate?
<RexInEffect> after i unmount my usb stick fdisk -l does not show it again, how can i find it again to mount it?
<k1l> motaka2: ctrl+shift+v
<motaka2> k1l: thx, you saved my ass
<kostkon> Oog, it means that it works.. fine?
<Oog> kostkon: every day it crashes
<Oog> i login to the server syslog.1 exists
<Busybyeski> k1l: thanks also. i should have asked that long ago
<Oog> at the end is HUP
<Oog> syslog file is empty
<motaka2> k1l: What about copying from terminal ? selecting and copying text
<k1l> motaka2: same but with c instead of v
<motaka2> k1l: What about selecting text, should I always use mouse to select text in terminal ?
<n-iCe> hi
<k1l> motaka2: for most users its the fastest way
<Oog> ok so i just did reload manually and i see HUP in the log...
<RexInEffect> anyone help with the usb mounting?
<motaka2> k1l: thank you very much
<Oog> status says rsyslog is running
<Oog> but nothing is going to the log now
<Oog> i dont get it
<willwh> motaka2: you can use xclip
<motaka2> willwh: What's that?
<willwh> apt-cache show xclip
<willwh> but the mouse is probably fastest, depends on you ;)
<willwh> I am a long time vim user, and I don't like touching mice at all :P
<motaka2> willwh: may I ask if you are a programmer?
<willwh> motaka2: I sure am
<rypervenche> I use xclip for large copies.
<motaka2> willwh: in what languages ?   I always have trouble with vim 1. it shows persian characters in a strange way. may be this problem comes from the terminal cause the terminal show the characters the same 2.I dont know how people use vim as an IDE, I always need autoformat autocomplete and filenavigator
<rypervenche> motaka2: Try opening vim with "vim -A" it has Arabic support.
<motaka2> rypervenche: let's see
<treats> Anyone aware of a web browser that supports SOCKS5 proxy with auth?
<wrongplace> how do I purge an application via terminal? not a ppa
<bekks> firefox, chrome, chromium, ...
<wrongplace> owncloud is givin me problems
<treats> none of them do..
<bekks> wrongplace: apt-get purge
<bekks> treats: All of them do for me.
<Magiobiwan> treats, firefox, Chrome, Chromium
<Magiobiwan> Opera...
<rypervenche> motaka2: And for the autoformat and autocomplete, vim has some things for that. I personally always use vim for programming. It has syntax coloring and I feel that a lot of the auto-complete stuff is unnecessary for a good programmer, but there are plugins for vim that you can use I believe.
<treats> socks5, with authentication?
<Magiobiwan> Heck, even Internet Explorer
<bekks> treats: Yes.
<wrongplace> bekks, that packages doesnt exist
<treats> with a particular add-on?
<bekks> wrongplace: Which package?
<wrongplace> purge
<rypervenche> treats: Do you mean setting up an SSH tunnel automatically then using the SOCKS5 proxy or something?
<bekks> wrongplace: apt-get purge thepackageyouwanttopurge
<treats> in browser settings there are socksv5 proxy settings, but no auth options
<motaka2> rypervenche: no still the letters are strange
<wrongplace> thanks bekks
<Left_Turn> hey are ps, ps ax, and ps aux all the same
<bekks> No?
<Left_Turn> i dunno
<bekks> I do. No. :)
<Left_Turn> oh
<Left_Turn> thanks:)
<genii> BSD syntax
<willwh> motaka2: sorry was afk
<willwh> motaka2: well, C, py, js, php
<willwh> not sure on your persian characters, we should be able to figure it out though ;)
<motaka2> willwh: this is how it look likes:   http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-02-14_02_03_04-b2Q7MXb4.png
<no_name> any idea why the first time I forward some programs over X11/ssh the widgets are all corrupted, but all subsequent calls until reboot are fine?
<Oog> rsyslog hates me
<bekks> rsyslog hates everyone, since it has no buffer in case the receiving server cant be reached. :)
<gboudreau> hi guys. I'd need to report an issue with ubuntu 14.04 Trusty. where would I do that?
<Oog> bekks: it just randomly stops working and then i like restart it 5 times and it finally starts
<Oog> where do i log for rsyslog errors when rsyslog doesnt work....
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | gboudreau
<ubottu> gboudreau: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<mr-rich-76> ubuntu 13.10 & skype .... once I launch slype, when I close the main window (with my contacts list, etc) I'm left with only the taskbar icon. I can not find any way to bring the main window back.Any ideas?
<LumberJackTeam> so many quits and join
<LumberJackTeam> must all be British civil servents
<willwh> LumberJackTeam: turn them off? ;)
<willwh> I don't know how anyone could visit this channels without all the client garbage off :)
<willwh> you'd go insane
<lickalott> gents, best DVD ripper for Ubuntu?  I've used dd (didn't like it), Acidrip (meh), and brasero (TOOO long)
<daftykins> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<daftykins> mmk that's not it
<bprompt> LumberJackTeam:    your irc client would have the option to "show quits/joins" in settings
<Beldar> lickalott, brasero is fast if you turn off the right plugins
<willwh> umm, dvdrip?
<willwh> lickalott: I don't ever need to do that, so I can't help
<willwh> :/
<LumberJackTeam> i dont care
<bprompt> hehe, ok then :P
<LumberJackTeam> im mining ips
<LumberJackTeam> :P
<lickalott> acidrip is taking about 33mins for a 6gb dvd
<willwh> what does that even mean
<ubuntu_n00b> Hello, I have an ubuntu wifi issue and was hoping to get some feedback on the issue
<willwh> mining ips
<ubuntu_n00b> Ubuntu's Network manager drops my wifi after a few mins. I've tried two different USB adapters. If I stop the NetworkManager service and start wpa_supplicant and dhclient manually, the connection works and won't drop
<willwh> LumberJackTeam: ^
<willwh> what are you are talking about
<LumberJackTeam> nuthin
<LumberJackTeam> j/k
<willwh> you're in portugal?
<ubuntu_n00b> I can add wpa_supplicant and dhclient to start at boot, but it feels like  a hack
<willwh> I guess that explains your comment re: british civil servants
<LumberJackTeam> why does it explain it?
<willwh> you may want to get a hostmask
<willwh> lickalott: have you tried handbrake? (http://handbrake.fr)
<lickalott> si
<willwh> didn't like it?
<lickalott> still kind of long
<willwh> what are you basing the time on
<willwh> you think it's taking too long?
<LumberJackTeam> why didnt freenode assigned me one?
<willwh> LumberJackTeam: go read the FAQ
 * LumberJackTeam yawns
<willwh> "spoon feed me"
<LumberJackTeam> fak you too
<lickalott> 35 - 40 mins a disc.  I mean if I have to deal with it I will, but I'm trying to find the fatest way.  these movies will be watched on my phone so I don't need as much quality
<LumberJackTeam> :P
<LumberJackTeam> im going to bed
<k1l> LumberJackTeam: willwh please re read the !guidelines and watch the topic and language in here, please.
<lickalott> handbrake wanted 55 mins
<willwh> lickalott: try this: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/10731/dvd-ripping-with-ffmpeg ?
 * LumberJackTeam goes out on a limb to read the FAQ
<willwh> I think you can assign X cores
<willwh> but not sure, been a while since I touched it
<bprompt> lickalott:    the fatest way?   :P  hhehe,    Ripping a disc, depending on the size of the material, say 2hrs or so, may take about 25mins, depending on hardware as well, it takes me 25mins on a dual-cpu anyhow...  now Encoding it, can take around 1hr 30mins or 2hrs or even more, so is really the encoding part that takes that long
<mr-rich-76> Hello. ubuntu 13.10 & skype .... once I launch slype, when I close the main window (with my contacts list, etc) I'm left with only the taskbar icon. I can not find any way to bring the main window back.Any ideas?
<LumberJackTeam> i need to rip a blueray
<willwh> mr-rich-76: honestly, skype has become fairly terrible, I'd do this: ps aux | grep skype, use it's PID to "kill -15 <skype's PID>
<willwh> then restart it
<willwh> open options, and set it to start in sys tray
<SAT_> hie i need a firewall for ubuntu server 12.04 that works like a fortinet or fortigate. Any suggestions?
<willwh> iptables is all you need SAT_ - I don't know what fortinet or fortigate do
<SAT_> its a gateway
<willwh> tried pfsense?
<Pricey> SAT_: fortigates do *LOTS*. You're probably better off asking which specific bit you want to replicate?
<LumberJackTeam> what other protocols can be used over the internet?
<LumberJackTeam> there is tcp/ip udp
<LumberJackTeam> and thats all?
<kostkon> mr-rich-76, install skype-wrapper https://launchpad.net/~skype-wrapper/+archive/ppa
<willwh> kostkon: nice
<kostkon> willwh, ;)
<wrongplace> can anyone here help with mysql and owncloud?
<SAT_> <Pricey> SAT_: fortigates do *LOTS*. You're probably better off asking which specific bit you want to replicate?      <Pricey> fortigate has policies and can block any page on the LAN
<vixi> exit
<vixi> exit
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> I have a password protected PDF that I have the password to. When I open it in evince (Document Viewer), I put in the password, and it opens - but it's 100% blank. Ehh? Does Document Viewer not support this?
<SAT_> hie i need a firewall for ubuntu server 12.04 that works like a fortinet or fortigate, fortinet works like a router it can block any page on the LAN of any user  . Any suggestions?
<z1haze> could anyone help me out? i just want to know how to go about backing up a very large  source of information on my server before it goes to reformat, i couldnt possibly download it and reupload it
<Arceye> can anyone tell me the minimum required spec for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<tmager> z1haze: I trust that this is a remote server somewhere so you can't just plug a USB hard drive into it?
<gordonjcp> z1haze: buy a cheap VPS for a month
<z1haze> yes its remote
<z1haze> and the dude is being a douche about backing up my info
<z1haze> so im on my own
<z1haze> "he doesnt have time to back it up"
<willwh> SAT_: if you just want to block based on page URLs, dd-wrt on your router would do the job
<Raghh> Hey guys and girls, i have an issue with my new laptop! I installed W7 Ulitmate(well yea, thats an issue itself). Anyhow! When trying to install Ubuntu, the installer cant seem to detect the SSD i want to install on... :( any suggestions?
<Raghh> i dont have Secure or UEFI boot on
<willwh> z1haze: use rsync to an s3 bucket?
<z1haze> im not.. very experienced with this tuff
<z1haze> stuff*
<tmager> then gordon probably has the best solution, just buy some service to transfer all the data to while you format the server -- may not be fast, but it'll work
<willwh> Well, I'd suggest you hire someone, if it;s important and time sensitive
<willwh> other than that, google "rsync s3"
<willwh> that is just one way to skin that cat
<willwh> z1haze: basically, scp is your friend ;)
<willwh> if you don't want to use rsync
<z1haze> im looing up rsync right now
<willwh> you may not need it
<willwh> what does your data look like?
<willwh> is it all compressed?
<willwh> i.e. are you chucking around some huge archive
<willwh> or lots of itty bitty pieces
<z1haze> its server data for 2 game servers
<z1haze> that have been up for a long time
<z1haze> so everyones information, paid plans, etc
<willwh> ok, yeah, rysnc probably the best
<willwh> and I'd look for another host immediately
<z1haze> well i get a killer deal lol
<willwh> you pay money to this guy who hosts the server, and says he doesn't have time to back things up for you?
<z1haze> only reason im here
<willwh> hmm
<z1haze> yea hes kinda a douche
<z1haze> i wouldnt recommend it to anyone thats for sure
<z1haze> but its really cheap i know him
<roasted> hi
<genious> you cant get the best service for the lowest price....its a law of economics
<z1haze> so this rsync is just a online storage with really fast transfer or what?
<roasted> is evince not capable of opening encrypted pdf's?
<bekks> rsync is a cli tool which transfer data.
<roasted> z1haze: rsync is a command you can use in terminal to synchronize files
<roasted> z1haze: whether local or online to another server, like through ssh etc
<z1haze> where will it be stored
<z1haze> its like 10gb
<z1haze> roughly
<z1haze> maybe more than that
<bekks> z1haze: It works like "cp" - copy.
<z1haze> actualy i know its more than that, its just 1 server
<bekks> z1haze: It has nothing to do with "online storage".
<z1haze> then what do i need that for; sorry im not trying to be a pain but i came here asking how/where i can backup a ton of information so i dont have to download it and reupload it
<bekks> z1haze: Get some online storage somewhere then.
<z1haze> do you have any recommendations
<bekks> Nope, I dont use online storage providers.
<z1haze> cool
<willwh> z1haze: amazon s3 bucket
<willwh> dropbox
<willwh> google drive
<willwh> ;x
<z1haze> thats like 125 a month i just looked
<willwh> what is?
<bekks> z1haze: online storage is expensive.
<willwh> Google Drive gives you 15Gb free
<gordonjcp> z1haze: how much storage are you talking about?
<z1haze> i dunno maybe 20gb
<z1haze> not sure tbh
<willwh> z1haze: go and find out
<willwh> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/grive <- you could use that to sync to google drive from a shell
<z1haze> i dunno if i can install anything, this server is all fkd up
<willwh> it sounds like you are way out of your depth
<willwh> and you have private / sensitive data on your hands
<wasutton3> is there any way to give the "btrfs balance" process more IO? It seems like it is running rather slowly
<willwh> hire some help man, before you go crying a river, or end up getting sued
<willwh> not that I am giving legal advice
<z1haze> nothing to get sued for.
<z1haze> i possess no financial data
<RexInEffect> when i apt-add-repos it goes to /etc/apt/sources.list, but i added a ppa and it didn't get added to that file, where did the ppa go??
<bekks> RexInEffect: ls -lha /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<willwh> RexInEffect: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<willwh> bah bekks :P
<willwh> nerf
<bekks> willwh: \o/ :P
<RexInEffect> bekks, willwh thanks
<lickalott> I got one for the big brains....  Does anyone know of a software/app that can map or compare two pictures based on facial features?
<FirstOnes> show me some of that 'tolerance' that you push so forcefully on others for regarding your deviant sexual beliefs, elky. +b me and show everyone exactly how if you don't believe in the gay lifestyle you're not allowed an opinion.
<Raghh> I have any issue with installing Ubuntu on a SSD, anyone able to help? it cant seem to detect the SSD in my PC
#ubuntu 2014-02-14
<RexInEffect> how can i search a info output in terminal
<lickalott> Raghh, does another OS detect it?  sounds like a hardware thing, not a software thing
<Worm_in_a_Box>  Is there  any good application for learning english on the reps ?
<Raghh> Lickalott yea, i already installed W7 Ult on it earlier today, and wanted to install Ubuntu on it now, since ubuntu is my main choice
<lickalott> what steps are you taking?  what selections did you make?
<Raghh> im giving the "choice" to install alongside W7, but whenever i proceed in the installation process, i can only chose to install on my 1TB HDD
<Jordan_U> Raghh: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<daftykins> i smell UEFI
<Arceye> Is there any reason why installing 10.04 desktop would be a bad idea ?
<daftykins> it's eol
<daftykins> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<holstein> Arceye: its not supported
<daftykins> so don't do it. if you had any questions we'd have to refuse to help
<holstein> and the repos are dead
<Arceye> I have a choice 10.04   or back to winXP   which is also EOL soon
<daftykins> why, are you dealing with a very old slow system?
<Arceye> AMD64 3700+   2 Gb ram
<holstein> Arceye: you should be able to use 12.04 on anything 10.04 would run.. but, you should elaborate, or, you are welcom to support 10.04 on your own
<daftykins> wow that's nowhere near as bad as i was expecting
<daftykins> Arceye: or consider running a derivative such as xubuntu/lubuntu
<Arceye> holstein  , Sorry I tried 12.04 runs like crap  even using gnome classic
<gordonjcp> Arceye: why are you trying to run a four-year-old distro on a fast machine like that?
<holstein> Arceye: use xubuntu.. xfce or lxde
<gordonjcp> Arceye: that'll run normal Ubuntu just fine, at least with 12.04
<holstein> Arceye: also look at the graphics drivers
<daftykins> i'd imagine it's graphics letting it down
<gskellig> so when i have a startup command it doesn't seem to work but when i run exactly the same command from a terminal it does work
<gskellig> any ideas?
<gskellig> its not run as root
<gordonjcp> Arceye: I'm running normal Ubuntu on a 1.6GHz Pentium M with 2GB
<holstein> gskellig: how are you implementing it in startup? id say that is done incorrectly
<Arceye> what is letting me down is just running the system monitor  ( nothing else )   and I am using 20% cpu
<gskellig> holstein, the "startup applications preferences" application
<holstein> Arceye: 10.04 is eol.. you are welcome to support it and use it on your own, or get with troubleshooting 12.04.. are you running xfce on 12.04?
<Arceye> <gordonjcp>  I in no way wish to be rude here, but the default install of 12.04 will not run on my system
<holstein> Arceye: sure.. run xubuntu.. or lubuntu.. though, as said above, its likely the graphics driver/hardware, and not the 12.04 that is the issue..
<Arceye> then can I get real gfx drivers   for ATI radeon
<RexInEffect> i opened a .sh file in terminal and it started download a bunch of stuff is that normal? it is installing an app right?
<holstein> !ati | Arceye
<ubottu> Arceye: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> Arceye: nothing about ubuntu is preventing that
<holstein> Arceye: but, if you cant, xfce or lxde, as suggested, would be a "better" fit..
<Arceye> which is lowest resource use ?
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<holstein> Arceye: if it were me, i would try them both and see..
<holstein> Arceye: xfce is not "heavy" and is much like gnome in 10.04 in look and feel
<Arceye> downloading now
<daftykins> Arceye: if it's really running badly, you may want to tell us what graphics hardware it's running, plus identify whether the disks are old / damaged to be letting it down
<gskellig> is something wrong with the startup applications program? Should I use something else?
<Jordan_U> RexInEffect: An executable file can do essentially whatever it wants, which is why you should be very careful when running executable files (and it's usually possible to install software from trusted repositories instead, where someone has checked that the package is not mallicious). Where did you get this file from and what is your end goal?
<Arceye> current pc spec is   AMD athlon64 3700+ 2Gb ram
<Jordan_U> gskellig: What command? What is your end goal?
<gordonjcp> Arceye: that's more than enough to run Unity
<gskellig> launch synergy server with "synergys -c ~/.synergy.conf
<Arceye> all I want is something to run as well as XP does
<RexInEffect> Jordan_U, it just finished, it took forever tho, it was to install multisystem
<xangua> gskellig: wrong with what?
<gordonjcp> Arceye: what kind of gaphics card does it have?
<gordonjcp> *graphics
<Arceye> ati3600 HD
<holstein> Arceye: have you tried the ati driver?
<gskellig> "startup applications preferences" window xangua is not working for me. If I run the exact same command in terminal it works fine
<Arceye> no I installed the OS    saw how pathetic it was running then decided my pc wasn't good enough
<holstein> Arceye: i would run lubuntu 13.10 on that hardware.. and have installed it on much less this week
<Arceye> Lubuntu is downloading right now
<Arceye> 1 min left
<hewhomust>  hilight_nick_matches = ON
<mmhun> I have two computers on the same network and one of them can ssh to a remote server but the other one can't and I can't figure out why. Can anyone help me/point me to where to look?
<holstein> mmhun: firewall? i usually just drop them all and test if its not a security issue
<Arceye> writing lubuntu cd
<mmhun> well I'm at a dorm and so I can't really drop any firewalls. but both my laptop (ssh works) and the other box (ssh connection times out) are on the same network so I think it would be surprisingly if it were a firewall issue..?
<mmhun> it would be surprising*
<gskellig> hello? is there something else i should be using for startup commands
<Raghh> i got my problem solved, thx Holstein
<holstein> Raghh: cheers!
<Jordan_U> gskellig: Commands entered in the startup manager are not interpreted by a shell, and thus '~/' is not expanded to /home/you/.
<mmhun> holstein: running nmap on the machine for which ssh doesn't work shows port 22 as filtered.
<gskellig> Jordan_U, thank you
<Jordan_U> gskellig: You're welcome.
<gskellig> aanndd that worked
<gskellig> =D
<Arceye> I just had a look at that link for the gfx card how to,    it looks to be a lot of hassle :(
<holstein> Arceye: the driver is in the repos
<holstein> Arceye: its a matter of looking and seeing what package supports your device
<Arceye> i'll give it a go ...    expect lots of questions :)
<Raghh> What is the command to change swappiness again?
<Raghh> and the lowest value ? :)
<bekks> vi /etc/sysctl.conf
<bekks> sysctl -p
<bekks> sysctl -a
<Arceye> lubuntu install has begun
<unitypunk> can anyone help me build a custom live disc?
<holstein> unitypunk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization is where i would start
<c2tarun> Hi friends, can anyone please look at this script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6928605/ and please tell me that why am I getting this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6928611/
<c2tarun> its a very small if statement. ^^
<wrongplace> how do I reset a mysql password?
<wrongplace> In order to log into MySQL to secure it, we'll need the current
<wrongplace> password for the root user.  If you've just installed MySQL, and
<wrongplace> you haven't set the root password yet, the password will be blank,
<wrongplace> so you should just press enter here.
<holstein> wrongplace: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<wrongplace> apparently I entered a password sometime in the last 3 years...
<unitypunk> holstein, it fails, theres a bug with uck and 12.04.
<holstein> unitypunk: ok
<Arceye> Ext4 or Ext3 for /
<unitypunk> basicly im trying to create my own personal headless mining live disc
<holstein> Arceye: i let th installer do it automatically.. which is ext4
<Arceye> I can't let the installer do it auto   , the drive has other partitions which I need to keep
<Arceye> but if it's auto ext4 then I will do ext4
<hewhomust> i want to use mupdf as my default pdf viewer, however when i go into properties there is no entry is there another way to do it?
<RexInEffect> i need some help with partitioning guys, i have 100 gigs left on my drive but gparted only lets me make a primary with it
<Jordan_U> RexInEffect: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<RexInEffect> o cool ok ill do it
<nvrpunk> whats the channel for tahr?
<Jordan_U> RexInEffect: There are fundamental (and annoying) limitations to msdos partition tables, for example you can only have one extended partition within which logical partitions can be made. You're probably up against such a limitation, and your options for working around it depend on your exact configuration.
<hewhomust> #ubuntu-devel
<RexInEffect> yea i messed it up
<RexInEffect> here is the pastebin for anyone who wantrs to he;[p
<RexInEffect> http://pastebin.com/r2AR5JpE
<psusi> hewhomust, nvrpunk, no that would be #ubuntu+1
<psusi> ack... that was meant for hewhomust
<psusi> bah.. now I just can't read...
<RexInEffect> so there you will see 1 -100mb windows crap, 2 429 gig windows install, 3 is ubuntu with 2 logicals in it and number 7 is what i want for another linux install
<RexInEffect> i can use the same swap for both linux install right?
<hewhomust> yeah
<RexInEffect> so then my last, number 7 partition has to be my / and /home both on one i guess....right?
<RexInEffect> as a primary
<Jordan_U> RexInEffect: Yes, though you can't hibernate one then use the same swap for the other.
<RexInEffect> o yea i heard about that ill just turn it off on both
<psusi> you must never hibernate one OS then boot into the other
<psusi> RexInEffect, looks like you have some unused space at the end of the drive you can expand the extended partition into
<RexInEffect> psusi, see thats what i thought too, but i click on my extended part and it wont give option to resize
<RexInEffect> but that is because its mounted and im using it right now with this linux on it right?
<RexInEffect> so if i boot to gparted maybe?
<psusi> RexInEffect, is there a lock icon next to it?  You have to unmount all logical partitions
<RexInEffect> a lock? where would that be? gparted...
<psusi> yea... in the gparted display right next to the partition
<psusi> actually the icon is a key, rather than a lock
<RexInEffect> oh yea
<RexInEffect> they locked
<RexInEffect> but i cant unmount if im using them with this ubuntu im on can i?
<z1haze> will someone please be willing to help me fix the ownership of my root folder, as i messed it all up
<psusi> RexInEffect, correct... you will need to boot from the livecd
<RexInEffect> so yea, ill just extend my extended partition to create more logical partitions
<psusi> z1haze, define "messed it all up"
<z1haze> i did a chown -R / instead of ./ and it messed up ownerships
<RexInEffect> how many logicals can i have in an extended?
<psusi> z1haze, time to reinstall...
<z1haze> i cant
<z1haze> its not local and i dont have anyway to get ahold of anyone to do it
<psusi> z1haze, restore from backup
<Arceye> install complete first reboot happening
<z1haze> where are backups?
<psusi> hah, wherever you put them when you made them..
<senthilkumar> any one to help me with debian screen resolution? - installed twice with in today :-( some one could help with their knowledge
<z1haze> lol i hadnt done any of that man :(
<psusi> then you're screwed...
<z1haze> why cant it be fixed? :(
<z1haze> can't just go back and redo the chown -R for the right folders
<z1haze> i just dont know what goes where
<RexInEffect> is there a way to pull gparted off my ubuntu to stick it onto bootable usb or do i have to download the 150gb gparted live cd iso?
<phoenixyz> 150gb?
<RexInEffect> mb
<RexInEffect> *
<psusi> z1haze, and that's the problem... there's a million files that need their ownership changed to various things, and some of them will also need chmoded too
<psusi> RexInEffect, you can use the cd you installed Ubuntu from
<z1haze> but arent most files within the folder the same owners?
<z1haze> i can show u what my ls -ls looks like if that would help
<z1haze> it didnt go fully
<z1haze> it only ran for a few seconds before i stopped it
<psusi> z1haze, most are... some aren't... some are suid, which got reset when you chowned...
<z1haze> i stoppe it almost instantly
<z1haze> i can sudo tho
<psusi> ohh, if you didn't sudo, then nothing happened
<z1haze> i was root
<z1haze> i just want someone to please look and try to help thats all im asking
<psusi> there's too much to look at... like I said, there's a million files on the system
<z1haze> even if i cancelled it immediately
<z1haze> no way it did a million files in 2 seconds
<psusi> well if you were quick enough, then maybe no harm done
<z1haze> can u try? if u dont care i would really really appreciate it.. i dont have a way to reformat
<psusi> everything actually in the root directory itself should be owned by root..  so chown that back and hope it didn't get any further
<z1haze> in /root?
<psusi> no, in /
<z1haze> ok yea some of them have gotten changed
<z1haze> can i show u
<psusi> no
<z1haze> ok cool
<psusi> just sudo chown root.root /*
<z1haze> root.root?
<psusi> user.group
<z1haze> i thought it was root:root
<z1haze> same thing?
<psusi> chown uses a dot
<z1haze> oh
<z1haze> ok ill do that
<phoenixyz> afaik it uses a :
<psusi> ohh, actually I guess it does say it takes  a colon
<phoenixyz> chown [OPTION]... [OWNER][:[GROUP]] FILE...
<psusi> I've always used a dot... mabye they changed it at some point
<z1haze> ok now what
<psusi> and kept the old behavior for backward compatibility for us old fogies
<psusi> hope that's all that got changed
<RexInEffect> do you guys know how to disable hibernation ubuntu 13.10 so i can share swap partition?
<wrongplace> service2 apache restart returns fail, what do I do?
<z1haze> hope? how can i check
<wrongplace> im installing owncloud
<xangua> RexInEffect: Hibernation is disabled in ubuntu by default
<wrongplace> ignore the questin+
<RexInEffect> xangua, is there a way to double check u know of?
<z1haze> well i just cd into another directory just to see; i went into /tmp and its still owned by the user i chdowned too
<RexInEffect> xangua, top right of screen, i can click on suspend
<RexInEffect> i dotn think its off man
<z1haze> if i chown everything root:root what happens
<xangua> RexInEffect: suspend is not hibernate
<RexInEffect> hmm
<z1haze> cause more got changed the files within this main folder still have the stuff i had done
<psusi> z1haze, if you try to chown root:root -R /, you will break your system
<z1haze> ok
<Jordan_U> z1haze: What is the exact command that you ran?
<z1haze> chown -R user:group /
<z1haze> instead of ./
<z1haze> it only ran for a limited time, i know computers are fast but its not like it was doing it for 20 minutes or aynthing
<RexInEffect> k thanks guys im gonna try this new install be baack later
<z1haze> i dont have a way to reinstall, i just need some friendly help :(
<Jordan_U> z1haze: OK, then we can search for files with that user and group, and if there are few enough of them we may be able to figure out the right ownership for those files and restore it. But I wouldn't get your hopes up. It will likely be a lot of work, and your system may crash before you're finished.
<psusi> z1haze, there isn't really any help for it; you just have to poke around and see what you changed, and change it back
<z1haze> ok jordan! ill do it
<z1haze> i did this 3 days ago and theres 2 game servers running on it, it hasnt crashed yet
<z1haze> just have some issues with mysql
<phoenixyz> always use -v when using chown with -R
<z1haze> oh ok what does that do
<phoenixyz> that way you can reverse what happened
<phoenixyz> it prints what is changed
<z1haze> ah
<sakter12> where can i get the default .bashrc for ubuntu 13.10?
<unitypunk> anyone got a second to help me build a custom live distro?
<z1haze> jordan i will definitely try to do what u said, how can i lookup the files owned by the user:group i chowned?! im optimistic now
<z1haze> also, would there be a log of all the files that changed? even if i didnt do -v
<phoenixyz> you could try installing a fresh ubuntu in a vm
<phoenixyz> and then doing chown -Rv /
<phoenixyz> and look at what is changed
<Arceye> ok first problem I have a 4 channel sound card and only getting sound from 2 channels
<z1haze> phoenixyz, i really dont know the first thing you just mentioned, is it difficult?
<Jordan_U> z1haze: sudo find / -user foo -group bar > file_list.txt
<phoenixyz> well, install the same version of ubuntu you currently have for example in vmware player or virtualbox
<z1haze> doing that now Jordan_U
<sakter12> or restore default bashrc
<DANtheBEASTman> sakter12: defaults are almost always in /etc bashrc should be /etc/bash.bashrc or similar
<z1haze> Jordan_U it said a bunch of no such file or directory
<Jordan_U> z1haze: Please post an example error message (no more than one line).
<slin> Just if its not to much off topic can i ask a native english speeker to just take a look to my homework? its very short but importent and my english is ma mix of israeli english, indian english, and german english,... this it is would be great http://pastebin.com/MeA9iFYz
<z1haze> it created the file and oh my.
<Jordan_U> slin: Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<z1haze> the last line in notepad is 27255 :(
<Tuck_C_Dough> d-link router. linksys - Dir-615 - even on ethernet cable, internet connection drops, UNABLE TO CONNECT TO 192.168.0.1
<z1haze> i dont see how tho i cancelled it fast
<slin> thanks Jordan_U
<Tuck_C_Dough> router KEEPS dropping connection for no reason even now
<Jordan_U> slin: You're welcome.
<z1haze> they are all from the /usr directory tho and a couple from /tmp
<Tuck_C_Dough> terminal says  bash: http://192.168.0.1 No such file or directory
<z1haze> holy cow, it was only a piece
<Arceye> how do I change screen resolution and make second monitor not be a duplicate of the first ?
<holstein> Arceye:  use arandr
<holstein> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (saucy), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<Jordan_U> Tuck_C_Dough: What are you trying to do, and what command did you run?
<holstein> Arceye: that should read "i use arandr"..
<Tuck_C_Dough> @jordan_U fuck man just connect to the damn router so i can set the connect to always on instead of on demand
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<deitarion> gdebi-gtk only takes local package names and apt-url expects a URI. Does anyone know how to get a package installation GUI with plain old package names?
<z1haze> Jordan_U i think it generated like a 400mb text file
<psusi> Tuck_C_Dough, ffs man, that's a URL... you put it in your web browser...
<deitarion> s/local package names/local package filenames/
<Tuck_C_Dough> zackly
<Tuck_C_Dough> and IT DOES NOT WORK
<Arceye> installing arndr  whatever that is
<psusi> Tuck_C_Dough, no... you said you put it in the terminal
<holstein> Tuck_C_Dough: sounds like a hardware issue..
<Tuck_C_Dough> ffs yes i know its a url. ffs yes. in terminal i typed $epiphany http://192.168.0.1
<Tuck_C_Dough> how can i be talking to irc on the modem, connected to the internet, and I am unable in firefox, in chromium, and in epiphany, TOTALLY unable to connect to the router
<holstein> Tuck_C_Dough: you should try pinging.. "ping 192.168.0.1"
<psusi> Tuck_C_Dough, why in gods green earth would you try to give a url to a game on the command line?  open firefox, and paste it there...
<Jordan_U> z1haze: 400 MiB sounds far too large to be a result of that command. What is the exact command you ran, and how are you trying to determine the size of the file?
<Tuck_C_Dough> you aren't helping psusi
<psusi> ohh wait... not that epiphany...
<Tuck_C_Dough> see above psusi
<Tuck_C_Dough> no luck in firefox
<holstein> Tuck_C_Dough: whats the error in ff?
<z1haze> i ran the command that u told me to 1 sec let me pull the history
<Tuck_C_Dough> no luck in chromium
<Tuck_C_Dough> yet i am talking to you on it
<psusi> Tuck_C_Dough, well if the router has crapped out, you will need to go reboot it
<z1haze> Jordan_U find / -user minecraft -group mcserver > file_list.txt
<holstein> Tuck_C_Dough: stop trying browers... can you ping the gateway?
<Tuck_C_Dough> it has NOT crapped. out
<z1haze> Jordan_U heres the file http://backconnect.net/file_list.txt
<psusi> you said it dropped connection and now you can't connect to it.... that sure sounds crapped out
<Tuck_C_Dough> 192.168.0.1 yeah? thats should be the ip for the router yah? ping sent.
<Tuck_C_Dough> no i did not say that psusi
<z1haze> it looks like it just pasted every single file in the whole server
<holstein> Tuck_C_Dough: what are you tring to do? open the admin page? and its not opening? thats the only issue?
<Jordan_U> Tuck_C_Dough: did you literally enter '$epiphany http://192.168.0.1' or did you enter 'epiphany http://192.168.0.1'?
<Tuck_C_Dough> ping did not respond
<Tuck_C_Dough> 100% packet loss to the ip
<holstein> Tuck_C_Dough: could be as simple as your dns settings
<holstein> Tuck_C_Dough: could be anything.. what have you changed recently? is this a new problem?
<psusi> Tuck_C_Dough, then it's crapped out, go reboot it...
<holstein> i would restart my router, if it werent responding..
<Tuck_C_Dough> alls i want to do is sign into the routers page
<psusi> or you have the wrong address....
<Tuck_C_Dough> i'm talking to you people using the same damn router
<Tuck_C_Dough> so i am obviously connected
<holstein> Tuck_C_Dough: if you cant ping it, you wont get the page to laod
<psusi> then you are using the wrong address
<holstein> load*
<holstein> Tuck_C_Dough: what is your ip? 192.168.0.* ? could it be the router is actuallly 192.168.1.1 ?
<medfly> hello I have libpng but this thing says libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Tuck_C_Dough> i want to sign into the router to change the default linksys setting from "on demand" to "always on"
<holstein> Tuck_C_Dough: what is your ip?
<z1haze> Jordan_U is it a lost cause i guess?
<linux_dr> Has anyone here death with using C++11 and helgrind together?
<somsip> linux_dr: a C channel might be better for you (see !alis)
<linux_dr> somsip: I think this question might be more distro-relevant...
<linux_dr> basically I need a special build of libstd++.so for debugging, and am not sure an ubuntu friendly way of having it coexist with the system-wide libstd++.so
<somsip> linux_dr: fair enough. Never seen it discussed here before, but there is a chance of other users of the same being here
<EricBlade> hey guys. i just recently upgraded 11.10 -> 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.10 (over the last few months, not all at once) ... and i'm having some issues.  the really big nasty one, is that all my USB ports shut off after about 20 minutes, and nothing seems to turn them back on.  any ideas?
<EricBlade> it worked fine in 12.10
<linux_dr> somsip: There is a more general question, that is definitely distro related: how do you manage having multiple builds of the same .so interoperate properly on an Ubuntu system?
<EricBlade> device is a laptop, and the usb ports are attached to a docking station. my guess is that it's auto-suspending usb after some length of idle time, but googling doesn't seem to be giving me any answers that look like they relate entirely.
<linux_dr> ok... interoperate is probably the wrong word... I need some binaries to use one, and others to use the other.
<EricBlade> linux_dr: library versioning?
<linux_dr> In this case, they are the same version with different build flags.
<EricBlade> that's probably not so good. you'll probably need to dlopen the specific one you want
<z1haze> is the /usr directory all owned by root:root?
<Jordan_U> z1haze: Seems so. You should back up the important files on that server as soon as possible, it could go down at any minute, and likely won't boot successfully.
<EricBlade> and that's about as much help as i'm good for, because i've never actually used dlopen on it's own
<z1haze> i dont have a way to back up that much information
<linux_dr> lol... and did I mention, main() is generated by a 3rd party program. :(
<EricBlade> or make them static libraries, and build them statically.
<psusi> linux_dr, keep it in some non standard directory that you only add to the LD_SEARCH_PATH of the program you want to debug
<sakter12> i accidentally deleted/lost my /etc/bash.bashrc ...
<EricBlade> that would also be a way. i tend to deal with things at a system level, so i'm not thinking in terms of LD_env vars, because those are very bad to use at the system level, but probably perfect for user level
<linux_dr> EricBlade: Static isn't such a bad idea... but I'm trying to orchestrate all this from within puppet... starting to sound tricky.
<linux_dr> psusi: still not sure how to tell puppet to BUILD the non-standard version... :{
<olif> Linux_dr : can i join
<linux_dr> olif: of course
<Jordan_U> z1haze: I have many files in my /usr/ with a group different than root.
<z1haze> figures, well i dunno what im going to do :(
<z1haze> im screwed
<linux_dr> psusi: LD_SEARCH_PATH sounds like a good idea too...
<linux_dr> ... I'm just not relishing making a custom build of libstd++.so I suppose...
<olif> thank you. i want to wear ccsm in my ubuntu but my laptop don't support driver vag
<Tuck_C_Dough> Linksys dir-615... router. connected on ethernet cable. i want to sign into the router's admin page. standard ip for router 192.168.0.1 does not connect. tried installing UPnP Router Control and EVEN THOUGH i am connected to internet, and chatting on IRC, UPnP Router Control tells me it cannot see the router, and I have already rebooted the router
<Jordan_U> z1haze: Again, make backups. Be careful when making the backups, and do so as soon as possible.
<olif> thank you. i want to wear ccsm in my ubuntu but my laptop don't support VGA driver
<z1haze> i have no way to store than much information
<z1haze> its over 20gb
<blueingress> Hi all, can I use btsync filtered by some filetype? thanks
<olif> Linux_dr:thank you. i want to wear ccsm in my ubuntu but my laptop don't support VGA driver
<psusi> z1haze, in the future, make backups of your server so you can restore when something goes wrong
<EricBlade> oh, hey, it's not all USB ports. It's just the ones attached to the docking station, apparently
<z1haze> i will i didnt even know that was possible
<linux_dr> olif: English isn't your first language? I think "wear" is the wrong word... and I have no idea what ccsm is.
<psusi> linux_dr, why do you need a custom build again?
<EricBlade> which are probably the ones that i would -never- want powered down.. grr.
<Jordan_U> Tuck_C_Dough: Please pastebin the output of "route -n".
<xxavi> hi
<xxavi> Can't change root password in Ubuntu, can someone help me ?
<psusi> z1haze, 20gb?  that's nothing...
<olif> Linux_dr:thank you. i want to use ccsm in my ubuntu but my laptop don't support VGA driver
<linux_dr> psusi: C++11 includes std::thread for multi-threading...
<Jordan_U> xxavi: You shouldn't have a root password set in the first place.
<linux_dr> halgrind detects multi-threading issues...
<genious> xxavi
<z1haze> sure let me download 20gb and reupload 20gb of information
<z1haze> on my 10mb internet connection
<psusi> linux_dr, it shouldn't need you to replace the system libc for that
<z1haze> .5mb upload
<z1haze> at best
<genious> <xxavi>  what is our distro?
<linux_dr> the custom build of libstd++.so prevents helgrind from reporting C++11 thread creation/destruction as false positives.
<xxavi> Jordan_U: when I type 'passwd' i get: "passwd: Authentication token manipulation error"
<psusi> linux_dr, it should be able to overload whatever it needs to for the program under debug using ld mechanisms
<xxavi> genious: tell me
<Jordan_U> !pm | Tuck_C_Dough
<ubottu> Tuck_C_Dough: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<linux_dr> psusi: Yes... that would be nice...
<genious> xxavi you need to log into ttyl
<Tuck_C_Dough> pastebin the output of "route -n":
<psusi> z1haze, who said anything about downloading?  back it up to another drive/partition on the same system
<Tuck_C_Dough> Kernel IP routing table
<Tuck_C_Dough> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Tuck_C_Dough> 0.0.0.0         216.211.65.249  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
<Tuck_C_Dough> 216.211.65.249  0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<linux_dr> psusi: Go here: http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/libstdc++/manual/debug.html look for Data Race Hunting and read the second paragraph
<xxavi> genious: done
<z1haze> psusi im not sure there even is one, can u help with that, because if not i dont know the experience
<psusi> z1haze, and realy if you do need to download it, just let it go over night and forget about it... only need the full backup once
<z1haze> there are 2 24/7 gaming servers currently running on it
<z1haze> info is constantly being saved
<genious> xxavi then  sudo gpasswd USER
<olif> Linux_dr: i can't to active  visual effects in my computer (axioo)
<Jordan_U> Tuck_C_Dough: Next time please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com. You're apparently not using NAT, and your router's ip address is 216.211.65.249.
<xxavi> genious: I get passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<genious> xxavi it will ask you to enter a new password
<linux_dr> olif: you are providing no information to troubleshoot your problem
<Jordan_U> Tuck_C_Dough: Certainly an odd configuration.
<psusi> z1haze, well, if you don't actually care about that data in the event of a crash you can just not back that part up...
<genious> xxavi have you tried going trhough the system settings?
<olif> thank you
<sakter12> how do i find the /etc/bash.bashrc file for ubuntu?
<Tuck_C_Dough> i guess. i just installed ubuntu 13.10 and it just picked up the internet and worked. but it drops the signal at odd times. I wanted to get into the admin page to see if i could change it from on demand to always on. when i tried to open the ip 216.211.65.249 the page would not open.
<xxavi> genious: no
<Jordan_U> Tuck_C_Dough: Are you sure that what you're connected to is a router and not just a modem?
<Tuck_C_Dough> no. not sure.
<linux_dr> psusi: does that help at all?
<Tuck_C_Dough> i mean, there is a box. it says linksys dir-615 on it. there are antennas for wifi. i have it plugged into the modem
<psusi> Jordan_U, looks like he's using PPPoE so that was the information for that iface rather than eth0
<Jordan_U> Tuck_C_Dough: It seems like what you're connected to is just a modem. If that's the case, I highly recommend that you get a router and only ever have the router connected directly to the modem, with any other machine connected through the router (using NAT).
<Tuck_C_Dough> you say i should get a router and i am telling you i bought and paid for a Linksys d-link dir-615 router
<genious> xxavi yu know how to do it?
<Tuck_C_Dough> my phone connects to the wifi no problem
<xxavi> genious: what exactly ?
<genious> xxavi changing the password through systems settings
<Tuck_C_Dough> the ps3 in the other room is connected to the internet using a ethernet cable, and netflix is on it.
<xxavi> genious: I can't login
<Tuck_C_Dough> is it possible my linksys is acting as a switch and not as a router?
<Jordan_U> Tuck_C_Dough: Please pastebin (do *NOT* just paste into the channel) the output of "ifconfig".
<genious> xxavi if that fails you could restart the machine into recovery mode, drop the root and try upgrading
<psusi> z1haze, it sounds like helgrind should have its own library and inject it to override those few functions in libc without needing to replace the system libc
<Arceye> ok...  so where is the system administration hiding ?
<xxavi> genious: upgrading what ?
<psusi> Tuck_C_Dough, what is your IP address and default route for eth0?
<z1haze> psusi, what?
<genious> xxavi upgrading the distro
<psusi> Tuck_C_Dough, yes.. do you have the modem plugged into the WAN port on the router?
<wrongplace> how do I get my mysql username?
<wrongplace> or name?
<xxavi> genious: I have 13.10
<genious> xxavi alternatively try gpasswd -d USER nopasswd login
<Arceye> holy crap I log out and no way back in except reset pc :(
<psusi> z1haze, basically helgrind should already have those functions built into a separate library and when you run it on a program to debug it, it uses LD_PRELOAD to force that library to be loaded first, thus replacing the non debug versions in the standard libc
<xxavi> genious: don't work
<genious> xxavi: wha is the error though? are you locked out?
<Tuck_C_Dough> back. pasted to pastebin
<z1haze> psusi are u sure ur talking to me.. i havent mentioned anything about helgrind
<z1haze> or said anything in the last 20 minutes
<xxavi> genious: help of gpasswd
<psusi> z1haze, oops, that was for linux_dr
<genious> xxavi can you login though?
<psusi> Tuck_C_Dough, if you don't have the modem plugged into the WAN port of the router, then you are only using it as a switch
<xxavi> genious: no, only single user
<genious> xxavi if yes, go to system settings, accounts, and change it from there
<xxavi> genious: no, only single user
<psusi> Tuck_C_Dough, and after pasting something to pastebin, it gives you a url to paste here so we can look at it
<Tuck_C_Dough> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6928901/
<EricBlade> ok, once i discover that it's just the docking station ports, nothing is making sense all the way.. grr.  all usb ports on my laptop docking station go dead after a period of idle time, ubuntu 13.10. did not have problem with 11 or 12
<genious> xxavi try chown username:usernam .Xauthority
<linux_dr> psusi: sounds good on paper
<genious> xxavi in ttyl
<daftykins> Tuck_C_Dough: ppp0 - yep that is not a router ;)
<xxavi> genious: yes ?
<xxavi> genious: in single user mode ?
<psusi> linux_dr, yea... you are using it only as switch... plug the modem into the WAN port, then get rid of the PPPoE settings on your computer and set up the router to handle that
<psusi> damnit
<genious> press ctrl + Alt + F1
<psusi> that was meant for Tuck_C_Dough
<xxavi> genious: don't work chown
<genious> xxavi it has to be executed in command line
<xxavi> genious: yes, but don't work in single user mode
<genious> xxavi you have to have administrative privileges to change root password buddy
<xxavi> genious: I don't knnow
<genious> xxavi ask KeithLG
<KeithLG_> ?
<xxavi> KeithLG_: I can't login with any user, can help me ?
<hewhomust> xxavi what do you mean?
<KeithLG_> What do you mean you can't login with any user?
<Arceye> Lubuntu where do I find system adminstration ?
<xxavi> hewhomust: I can not login with any user
<KeithLG_> That isn't explaining much
<hewhomust> that doesnt help
<genious> xxavi yeh what do u mean?
<wrongplace> i need help with mysql
<somsip> wrongplace: what is the problem?
<hewhomust> #mysql
<xxavi> KeithLG: I need reset root password
<wrongplace> somsip, how did I end having so many users? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6928967/
<wrongplace> 3 roots??
<hewhomust> xxavi: got a livecd?
<somsip> wrongplace: they each have one domain, eg root@localhost, root@anydomain. So you've done a setup, added phpmyadmin and owncloud. So it's right
<wrongplace> somsip, how do you kno the ones I have added?
<KeithLG> If I remember correctly, ubuntu has a "recovery/repair" built into it, and you need a livecd to access it *shrugs* it's been too long lol
<xxavi> hewhomust: yes
<somsip> wrongplace: because I know which ones are added as part of standard install
<hewhomust> boot into it chroot into the partition then change the passwords
<KeithLG> ^
<xxavi> hewhomust: ok, I try
<sv503> español?????????
<somsip> !es | sv503
<ubottu> sv503: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wrongplace> well, I cannot log in with any of those into my owncloud
<wrongplace> help please... somsip ?
<somsip> wrongplace: read owncloud's documentation
<Draconicus> So
<Draconicus> I accidentally removed all forms of menu support in an attempt to remove global menu stuff in 13.10. Bit of a pickle I'm in now, since most GTK applications lack a menu (X-Chat, gnome-terminal, you name it)
<Draconicus> I'm used to having a modified xfce4 session, but since Ubuntu's default session is a bit more workable, I thought I'd try using it directly. Not sure what's missing, but those windows are lacking menus.
<Draconicus> Looks like I need to get "Exec=env UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=" to be  default for launching applications...
<Arceye> Sorry guys but I am at a loss with this install ati drivers, it states I need to go to system administration , but I can't see it in the menu's
<hewhomust> what?
<hewhomust> can you paste the link?
<Yash_> Hi
<Yash_> anyone here can help me with X forwarding?
<Arceye> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<Devastator> Does anybody know if Stephane Graber idles here?
<hewhomust> what card do you have?
<Arceye> Radeon HD 3200 Graphics RS780M
<Yash_> Please help
<Yash_> x 11 forwarding over ssh?
<somsip> Yash_: just say what the problem is on onel ine and someone will offer advice if they can
<Yash_> I am using Xming..to get remote display ..but when i use echo $DISPLAY it does not give me anything
<Draconicus> Hmm... I tried putting "UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0" into ~/.profile with no luck
<Yash_>  I am using Xming..to get remote display ..but when i use echo $DISPLAY it does not give me anything..any help?
<somsip> !patience | Yash_
<ubottu> Yash_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Yash_> sorry guys....just a bit irritated with this problem..
<EricBlade> Yash_: are you positive you've got X forwarding enabled?  ssh -X -C (host) always works for me
<EricBlade> but i am using MobaXTerm as both my Xserver and ssh
<Yash_> eric, I use putty..and i enable X11 forwarding
<Draconicus> Getting "UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=1" with "env" command\
<EricBlade> Yash_: I also use winswitch, which has a built in Xming and ssh tool.. so maybe that's why.  *goes and looks at putty*
<Yash_> i connect to access server(centos) and then i connect to rackserver(ubuntu)...i get display variable in access server..but not on rackserver
<EricBlade> X11 forwarding on on that second connection also?
<Yash_> yes
<Draconicus> I think I have it figured out
<Yash_> it used to work fine earlier..today the system got restarted..and then i deleted .Xuthority file..
<EricBlade> can you manually set DISPLAY to the right thing, and have it work?
<Draconicus> I am mistaken
<Yash_> i did set the Display manually...i set it to localhost:10.0   but it says cannot open display...have you set the display correctly?
<Guest11249> Hi =;O)
<EricBlade> Yash_: i'm kind of clueless, because it "just works" any time i've done it.. and i hate to recommend changing softwares, but you may want to give MobaXTerm a quick look, it actually has this functionality all built in (connect to a destination server, via an intermediate server, using X11 forwarding)
<wrongplace> is "rmdir" the oppositve of "mkdir"?
<EricBlade> "mkdir" makes a directory, "rmdir" removes a directory. i guess that'd be opposite.
<Yash_> <EricBlade>, its not free
<Yash_> :(
<wrongplace> sudo rmdir zzz <<< zzz is not empty, how do I bypass that?
<wrongplace> circumvent
<Tuck_C_Dough> ubuntu not recognizing my router - now this is odd - D-Link Dir-615 wireless N router - i cannot log into the Admin page, the router is not being recognized by ubuntu... here is where it gets odd - my blackberry is using the WiFi on the router right now, and I *AM* able to log into 192.168.0.1 through the blackberry, and i *AM* able to see all the settings and make changes and reboot the router from the blackberry, but Ubuntu does no
<Tuck_C_Dough> t see the router and appears to be using the router as a switch to access the modem... i did change the router from "on demand" to "always on" from the blackberry so that's fixed. but its perplexing why ubuntu does not see the d-link router
<EricBlade> Yash_: there's a free edition that can save 12 session bookmarks, and has a few other limits
<EricBlade> even if you don't like it, or have reasons to use xming instead, maybe it might help locate the error
<daftykins> Tuck_C_Dough: so this ubuntu system is a desktop PC plugged in via wired ethernet, into this D-Link?
<Tuck_C_Dough> yes. ubuntu 13.10... on a dell optiplex desktop workstation... dsl "bridge" modem model speedtouch... dsl connected to speedtouch modem. Ethernet cable from speedtouch into the "INTERNET" port on the rear of the d-link router. Ethernet cable from port 2 into computer. This setup is recognized by Windows xp - can log into the router's admin page no probelm in winxp using these cable connections.
<Arceye> I've come to the conclusion I need something like an i7 before I can use ubuntu properley , :(
<hewhomust> lol wuts properly?
<Tuck_C_Dough> internet currently connected,  but ifconfig does not show any IP addresses in eth0
<Arceye> the same as yours but spelled wrong
<hewhomust> no what do you mean it doesnt run well?
<ulkesh> Tuck_C_Dough: is your router set up as being a DHCP server?
<Tuck_C_Dough> dhcp is enabled as far as i can read from the blackberry
<Arceye> I tried ubuntu 12.04 .. it runs like crap  , I have no tried lubuntu and I can't get it to do the most basic of things correctly
<Tuck_C_Dough> but... "set up as being a dhcp server"???? durr.... what?
<psusi> Tuck_C_Dough, go into your network settings and check your configuration for eth0
<Arceye> no = now
<Tuck_C_Dough> check... you mean ifconfig?
<ulkesh> Tuck_C_Dough: I mean is DHCP turned on in the router, if you say it is, then good :)
<psusi> Tuck_C_Dough, no.. the network gui settings... top right of screen
<flan_suse> In Fedora, there is a package named "kmod-staging". Is there something similar in Ubuntu? I woud like to install staging drivers not included by default in Ubuntu.
<psusi> flan_suse, no.. all modules are enabled and built into the main kernel package
<flan_suse> psusi: But what about the staging ones?
<flan_suse> psusi: They are available as well, out of the box?
<Tuck_C_Dough> eth0 under general says i have a hardware address, a driver, and speed... then it says IPv4 and has info there. what info?
<psusi> flan_suse, yep
<holstein> Tuck_C_Dough: i would try a networking channel..
<psusi> Tuck_C_Dough, what is under the IP4 tab?
<flan_suse> psusi: When I tried to use an ASUS USB AC51 wireless adapater, it did not work out of the box. I had to download, compile, and install mt7650u_sta ("sta" as in "staging")
<psusi> Tuck_C_Dough, is it disabled?  you want it set for automatic ( dhcp )
<Devastator> is there a ubuntu-devel channel or something?
<ulkesh> Devastator: #ubuntu-devel
<wrongplace> http://imagebin.org/293216 , do I need to edit the account or the database fields?
<Tuck_C_Dough> under IPv4 it gives an address for IP Address, same one for Broadcast address, subnetmask is 255.255.255.255 gives a default rout and primary dns and secondary dns
<psusi> flan_suse, I don't see a driver by that name in the staging directory... so either it was never there, got dropped, or moved out of staging
<psusi> Tuck_C_Dough, I think yuo are looking at the ppp0 interface, not eth0
<wrongplace> the password, is it my regular password or the mysql password?
<MASbro> durin the log in screen my trackpad works but once logged in it freezes
<flan_suse> psusi: I might have wrote it wrong.
<mansoor> Hello friends
<mansoor> Does anyone use Kexi (http://www.kde.org/applications/office/kexi/) in production environment?
<ulkesh> Tuck_C_Dough: set the "Method" to "Automatic (DHCP)" if it isn't, assuming you are editing your Ethernet (eth0) device
<Arceye> why won't my desktop resolution stay at what I set it to after logging out then back in ?
<flan_suse> psusi: Where is the official listing of staging tree?
<flan_suse> psusi: It's not this, is it? http://linux.f-seidel.de/linux-next/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Linux-next.IncludedTrees
<psusi> flan_suse, I just look in the drivers/staging directory of the kernel source
<Tuck_C_Dough> psusi - http://imagebin.org/293217
<Tuck_C_Dough> you tell me if i am looking in eth0
<ulkesh> Tuck_C_Dough: You need to edit the connection, not just look at its info.
<Tuck_C_Dough> ulkesh - i was looking at the info because of what psusi said earlier
<ulkesh> Tuck_C_Dough: yes, but that won't tell you if you're DHCP or manually setting an IP...if you can't get to the internet, then you're simply not set up to route to it usually by some manual IP settings that are misconfigured (assuming you want to be DHCPed via the connected router)
<Tuck_C_Dough> ulkesh - http://imagebin.org/293218
<ulkesh> Tuck_C_Dough: look under the IPv4 tab
<psusi> Tuck_C_Dough, that is weird... how did you originally set this up?  I'd say you need to undo however you set up that pppoe crap in the first place
<Tuck_C_Dough> psusi - i installed ubuntu 13.10 and the internet just worked. i did not need to set a damn thing up at all.
<flan_suse> psusi: I looked too, and it's not there...
<flan_suse> psusi: I'm confused. There's a song and dance about how much they love Linux...
<psusi> Tuck_C_Dough, under the general tab so you have the automatically connect to vpn set?
<ulkesh> Tuck_C_Dough: Maybe i'm leading you astray, as psusi is saying, it looks as if the eth0 thinks it needs to be set up as pppoe...which means you have the computer directly connecting to the DSL device, I believe.  I was under the impression you have a router in the middle.  The only reason for the eth0 to try to get configured via pppoe is if it's directly connected to the modem
<ulkesh> Tuck_C_Dough: I'll bow out.  Good luck!  Sorry to be in the way, psusi.
<Tuck_C_Dough> dammit i DO have a router in the middle
<ulkesh> Tuck_C_Dough: you should calm down, people are trying to help you.
<flan_suse> psusi: "MediaTek is very active in the Linux community, and provides source code for many of its client drivers to developers."
<flan_suse> psusi: http://www.mediatek.com/_en/07_downloads/01_windows.php?sn=501
<flan_suse> (The URL says "windows" but it's a Linux page.)
<psusi> Tuck_C_Dough, the problem is that you originally were using a direct connection to the modem and your bloody ISP uses PPPoE, so your computer is set up to still use PPPoE and not get a real address on the local lan
<Tuck_C_Dough> ulkesh... i know i should. i'm sorry. i'm frustrated. i just wanted to change my router to be set to always on so it did not drop connection. i did that now on the blackberry. HOWEVER i don't know why ubuntu isn't recognizing my router when the ps3 and the blackberry see it just fine
<ulkesh> Tuck_C_Dough: I think psusi is right.  I apologize for being in the way.
<Tuck_C_Dough> ok. so i have the internet. and i'm talking to you kind folks. i don't really need ubuntu to see the router if i have the internet, but its turned into a problem that needs solving... under the general tab it says to automatically connect to this netowrk when it is available, and all users may connect. i have no VPN set up.
<psusi> flan_suse, and it doesn't just work out of the box?
<Tuck_C_Dough> under ethernet i see the mac address and i see MTU is set to automatic
<wakkaLex10> oh wow just set up irssi using macport and that proved to be a pain
<holstein> Tuck_C_Dough: that has nothing to do with VPN's.. thats just that wifi access point
<holstein> Tuck_C_Dough: automatically connect to that wifi access point
<Tuck_C_Dough> under ppp settings it says allowed methods are eap paop chap mschapv2 and mschap
<Tuck_C_Dough> compression has checks in allow bsd, allo deflate data and use tcp hearder compression
<Tuck_C_Dough> under IPv4 settings the method is automatic pppoE,
<Tuck_C_Dough> i can change that to manual
<daftykins> change it to DHCP!
<daftykins> DHCP Auto
<psusi> Tuck_C_Dough, I've never had to use pppoe so I'm not sure how to undo it... I thought it should leave your eth0 interface alone and just add ppp0 as a second interface, but somehow it seems to have taken over eth0
<daftykins> for the love of... this should've been solved hours ago XD
<ulkesh> Tuck_C_Dough: One last thing, maybe take a look at http://ubuntuincident.wordpress.com/2011/08/31/remove-pppoe-settings/
<Tuck_C_Dough> dhcp is not an option
<psusi> Tuck_C_Dough, ohh, can you change it to automatic dhcp?
<holstein> Tuck_C_Dough: DHCP is the correct configuration
<Tuck_C_Dough> if i do not see dhcp in the drop down... but i see manual... you are suggesting i manually somehow set something to dhcp someplace?
<gr33n7007h> Tuck_C_Dough, can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces file
<chris_is_me> follow instructions on the link
<Tuck_C_Dough> greentooth... not sure what you mean
<ulkesh> Tuck_C_Dough: I know you have a lot of people saying this and that, but please take a look at http://ubuntuincident.wordpress.com/2011/08/31/remove-pppoe-settings/  it may be all you need...I truly hope so, I totally understand your frustration
<psusi> ulkesh, that sounds promising
<psusi> all ISPs that use PPPoE should be castrated...
<Tuck_C_Dough> before following the instructions, is there a way i can save my current working configuration in case i need to back out?
<daftykins> psusi: what, then go back to PPPoA? :P
<ulkesh> Tuck_C_Dough: make a backup of each of the files it states to modify
<gr33n7007h> type cat /etc/network/interfaces copy the output and pastebin it and give us a link
<Tuck_C_Dough> in dos and win i know how to do this... in ubuntu...mmmm not so much
<psusi> daftykins, no, just use a *real* network instead of a virtual network encapsulated in a real one
<daftykins> heh, i think there are reasons
<daftykins> but nm, this isn't the place for that discussion :)
<flan_suse> psusi: Sorry, just read your reply.
<Tuck_C_Dough> greentooth - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6929172/
<Brett_> Hello, I am having trouble with installing packages
<flan_suse> "flan_suse, and it doesn't just work out of the box?"
<flan_suse> No, it does not.
<Brett_> When I open Ubuntu Software Center, it says it needs to fix my package catalog
<Brett_> When I press OK to fix it, it gives me a DPKG error
<daftykins> Brett_: can you pastebin said error to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Brett_> If I try to install a package using apt-get, it says it cannot locate it
<Brett_> yes
<bhalash> f
<Brett_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6929176/
<psusi> flan_suse, doesn't look like they ever actually got it in the kernel
<daftykins> Brett_: does it also fail to run "sudo apt-get update" ? (you can pastebin the whole output of that command in a terminal if possible)
<Brett_> Everything seems to work fine with sudo apt-get update
<flan_suse> psusi: Dang.
<flan_suse> psusi: It's such a pain to have to compile it and install it after each kernel update.
<Brett_> daftykins: I get an error when I try to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<daftykins> oh?
<daftykins> Brett_: which version are you on by the way? have you tried to upgrade recently?
<Brett_> I am on 12.04
<Brett_> I have not tried to upgrade
<Brett_> I am trying to install gparted
<daftykins> Brett_: do you have a config with mixed architecture apps installed? i.e. 64 and 32-bit
<Brett_> I do not know
<daftykins> Brett_: ok well run this in a terminal: "sudo mv /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch ~"
<daftykins> so now that file is backed up in your home
<daftykins> now try running things again
<Brett_> ok
<ekodauhm> hi, i have a little problem when a try to make anope on ubuntu, i want to use mysql and the file .so for mysql is not created on compilation
<ekodauhm> with anope 2.0
<Brett_> dpkg: error: the file triggers record mentions illegal package name 'libgdk-pixbuff-2.0-0' (for interest in file /usr/lib/gdk-pixbuff-2.0/2.10.0/loaders): ambiguous package name 'libgdk-pixbuff2.0-0' with more than one installed instance
<Brett_> daftykins: that is what I get
<ekodauhm> some people can help me please ?
<daftykins> ekodauhm: never heard of anope
<daftykins> i suggest you talk to whoever makes that, whatever it is
<daftykins> Brett_: ok looks like that last command made it worse =/
<Brett_> oh ok
<ekodauhm> daftykins it's for service on unrealicd , a server irc
<daftykins> i imagine the above pixbuff package is installed in both 32-bit and 64-bit versions on your system
<Brett_> daftykins: Is there some kind of restore I can do?
<daftykins> Brett_: so first off run "sudo mv ~/multiarch /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/" to restore that file
<Brett_> daftykins: I have done that
<daftykins> Brett_: ok one sec just reading up
<daftykins> Brett_: can you pastebin that dpkg: error: the file triggers record mentions illegal package name 'libgdk-pixbuff-2.0-0'
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> ignore, accidental paste
<Brett_> yes
<daftykins> Brett_: can you pastebin that /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch file?
<Brett_> I do not get the pixbuff error any more now that I have replaced the mulltiarch file
<daftykins> no, but you'll likely be back to the first issue
<Brett_> and the only contents of the multiarch file are: "foreign-architecture i396"
<Brett_> daftykins: sorry, i386
<duoi> hi guys
<duoi> why doesn't Ubuntu support different video formats OOTB?
<daftykins> duoi: due to regional restrictions and alws
<daftykins> *laws
<duoi> daftykins, continue..
<daftykins> no that's about all i've got to say there, you could find more online i'm sure if you search for 'ubuntu restricted extras'
<daftykins> Brett_: this one definitely seems too advanced for me :S
<Brett_> Okay, daftykins is there some way to restore everything?
<daftykins> depends, have you had that installation going a long time?
<Brett_> yes
<daftykins> hrmm, well from reading online it looks like removing all your i386 packages will help but i'm concerned that you might actually use some and perhaps don't know about it
<daftykins> so it may leave something not working
<presonic> anyone know how to tell if you've been hit by 'themoon' ?
<Brett_> Okay
<Brett_> Well, if this will not work, is there another way to install gparted?
<daftykins> Brett_: i take it you just get errors trying the command line package installation?
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<Brett_> yes
<Brett_> It says it cannot locate the package
<jaymartinez> does anyone know why google still wont ship an official google drive for linux?
<daftykins> sadly my Google mindreading device is at the shop
<daftykins> Brett_: hmm i think it's a no-go until that's solved =/ what were you wanting to do? repartition?
<daftykins> using a LiveCD might be best
<Brett_> I have a micro sd card that is not being detected by any computers
<Brett_> I was told to try to fix it with gparted
<daftykins> well that might not be too hard
<daftykins> is it plugged in right now?
<daftykins> "sudo fdisk -l" should show it up
<duoi> jaymartinez, google doesn't give a shit about what isn't popular
<duoi> jaymartinez, consider using a Linux-friendly cloud storage and bridge them using IFTTT.com
<jaymartinez> duoi i was just wondering i keep my stuff moving with btsync anyway
<Brett_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6929259/
<daftykins> Brett_: wow that entire install doesn't look happy at all :O - so no SD card is showing up, is it definitely in a reader?
<Brett_> yes
<daftykins> Brett_: hrmm nothing is showing up at all then so maybe the card's just dead
<Brett_> Okay
<Brett_> so is there nothing I can do?
<agredy> hey guys im new to ubuntu
<agredy> what are my must have apps and etc
<agredy> msg me
<kornflake-k9> vlc
<agredy> got that
<daftykins> Brett_: assuming the card reader is ok, it doesn't look good. i'd want to confirm elsewhere though
<agredy> anything that i can emulate windows office
<Brett_> ok
<Brett_> I think the aprt where I messed up is when I tried to copy an iso to it using dd
<daftykins> Brett_: was that really the full output of sudo fdisk -l btw? it looks kinda odd stopping at sda3
<Brett_> daftykins: yes, that was everything
<agredy> thanks
<agredy> will try the sudo fdisk thing
<agredy> let you know how i work out there
<Brett_> well daftykins, I guess i give up then
<Brett_> thanks so much for your time
<daftykins> agredy: err, what? you realise i wasn't talking to you there?
<daftykins> Brett_: np, sorry i was no use
<Brett_> Thanks
<wakkaLex0> is there a way to filter away all the connects/disconnect
<wakkaLex0> ?
<Flat4ForLife> for the chat room?
<wakkaLex0> using irssi commands? yeah
<z1haze> would someone please help me fix my server? i accidentally chown -R the root directory and i dont have access to reinstall
<z1haze> i have a list of directories that were changed
<Flat4ForLife> try /ignore #ubuntu MODES JOINS PARTS QUITS
<Flat4ForLife> wakkaLex0,
<wakkaLex0> will try, thank you
<somsip> wakkaLex0: amend your ~/.irssi/config so it has a similar entry to http://paste.ubuntu.com/6929319/
<Flat4ForLife> or try that, he knows more than I do haha
<Flat4ForLife> how would i go about setting my startup sound/keyboard brightness/screen brightness levels?
<Akiva-Mobile> Does Ubuntu and canonical have any standards in regards to syntax highlighting?
<Akiva-Mobile> or perhaps gnome?
<somsip> Akiva-Mobile: in what app?
<Akiva-Mobile> somsip: heh, I suppose in this case, it would be APL family of programming languages
<somsip> Akiva-Mobile: no, in what app do you want the syntax to be shown. Not which language will you use
<Akiva-Mobile> somsip: but in general I am speaking. I know ubuntu sets their own style standards, and I was wondering if they had one.
<Akiva-Mobile> somsip: This is documentation, so google docs
<Akiva-Mobile> somsip: as in, I am implimenting the syntax highlighting
<somsip> Akiva-Mobile: no idea, and you'd probably need to ask developers who use APL
<Flat4ForLife> i would imagine its close to any others... class/method declarations, loop beginning and end, variable names
<Flat4ForLife> etc etc
<Akiva-Mobile> Ah sorry. One other thing; does anyone else keep having constant crashes when you use the top screen edge for maximizing windows?
<Flat4ForLife> as in dragging the window to the top for auto resize?
<Akiva-Mobile> yah
<Flat4ForLife> i haven't myself
<Akiva-Mobile> Flat4ForLife: try doing this. Hot edge a window to the right side, and then try to hot edge it to the top
<sabir> privet, kak dela?
<Flat4ForLife> i think its pretty obvious what just happened...
<somsip> !ru | sabir
<ubottu> sabir: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Flat4ForLife> somsip give it a shot
<somsip> Flat4ForLife: "ho do you do"
<somsip> *how
<sabir> join #ubuntu-ru
<Akiva-Mobile> Flat4ForLife: Lol really?
<Flat4ForLife>  try doing this. Hot edge a window to the right side, and then try to hot edge it to the top
<Flat4ForLife>  
<Flat4ForLife> Akiva-Mobile, yes really
<Akiva-Mobile> Flat4ForLife: ha ha ha, sorry, but it feels so good to be vindicated
<Flat4ForLife> no biggie. might want to report that one
 * Akiva-Mobile checks launchpad
<Flat4ForLife> so any ideas on how to set startup audio/keyboard brightness/screen brightness?
<Flat4ForLife> im waiting to see somsip drop out haha
<Akiva-Mobile> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1244754
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1244754 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[regression] compiz freezes when dragging a window to the top bar after being semi-maximized" [High,In progress]
<z1haze> can someone please help me fix the permissions on my server? i've narrowed down the list of files/directories that need to be changed, i just dont know what owners go to which directories?
<somsip> Flat4ForLife: heh? If this is the window hot-edge thing, I don't use the same WM as you two
<Flat4ForLife> ah, already on there
<Flat4ForLife> ah man, what do you use then?
<z1haze> anyone?
 * Flat4ForLife is a newbie and doesnt know whats out there
<somsip> Flat4ForLife: awesome WM, but OT
<Akiva-Mobile> z1haze: sounds like you have a big task ahead of you
<Akiva-Mobile> z1haze: how many users are effected?
<z1haze> i do and i dont have the experience to go with it
<somsip> Akiva-Mobile: he has already been recommended to reinstall
<z1haze> im the only one who uses the box
<z1haze> mostly
<Akiva-Mobile> z1haze: are you familiar with chmod and command line utilities?
<z1haze> i cancelled the command almost immediately after it happened
<z1haze> i didnt chmod anything just ch the owner
<z1haze> i did chown -R / instead of ./ i messed itup but i cancelled almost immediately
<Akiva-Mobile> O_O!!!
<z1haze> yea :( ive searched all files and found a list
<z1haze> of all files and directories that were changed
<Akiva-Mobile> z1haze: ... Well, if you have all the files, perhaps you can make a python script
<z1haze> i can still use ssh, sudo, and my game servers are both still running
<z1haze> well i dont know what they should be
<z1haze> and i dont even know what a python script is, will you PLEASE help me
<Akiva-Mobile> z1haze: I have to eat dinner, but I don't mind helping you after
<Flat4ForLife> how many directories were affected?
<z1haze> ok great! ive been at this for days but i just finally figured out the files
<Akiva-Mobile> z1haze: python, or we could do bash for that matter, is just a programming language
<Flat4ForLife> Akiva-Mobile, what languages do you know?
<somsip> !ot | Flat4ForLife
<ubottu> Flat4ForLife: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Flat4ForLife> :|
<z1haze> ./tmp, /usr, /proc
<z1haze> those are the directories affecte
<Akiva-Mobile> z1haze: What I am thinking is that you can take your list of files, change them into strings, and put it into a list, and then feed them to a for loop implimenting a chmod command.
<Akiva-Mobile> z1haze: anyways, dinner,
<z1haze> that would work but arent some files have different owners within a folder
<z1haze> ok ill be here
<z1haze> oh and /var
<z1haze> Flat4ForLife; do you know what permissions go to with directories
<somsip> Flat4ForLife: feel free to have that discussion in PM, but I will do my best to encourage people to keep OT chat out of here. Thanks
<Flat4ForLife> i know somsip, its my bad
<somsip> Flat4ForLife: cool
<somsip> Flat4ForLife: or #ubuntu.-offtopic of course...
<Flat4ForLife> z1haze, it could be figured out, yes. however, to get a list of every single file in those directories would be rather extensive
<z1haze> so all files withint like -R /var are not the same owner
<Flat4ForLife> not necessarily, no
<z1haze> dang
<somsip> z1haze: as we discussed the other day, you can fix all of these by hand, but it is a long and laborious proces.s I know you have difficulties with reinstalling, but essentially you have b0rked the server in terms of functionality and security. If you do find someone who will walk you through this step by step, I'd encourage you to do this in private messaging.
<z1haze> no one has offered, except the person who just left to eat dinner
<z1haze> and yea, i know it may be labor intensive, but my server is no good until then.
<somsip> z1haze: personally, I know a hopeless case when I see one. That's not a personal attack, just the magnitude of what you want to do and how much hand-holding you will need to achieve it. Sorry
<z1haze> even when i know the files
<somsip> z1haze: install a VM locally, check the permissions on that, and mirror them ofn the server. You'll soon see how long it wil take
<Barrin6> if I get a new computer, could I use my old hardrive and keep my old (ubuntu os) and put it in new computer setup (new motherboard cpu etc)?
<Barrin6> and use it as the  main hard drive?
<z1haze> im not familiar with how to do that; and if you had no choice to reinstall, what would you do?
<Flat4ForLife> z1haze, just to give you an idea, here is a listing of my ./tmp directory, which is very small compared to /var or /usr http://paste.ubuntu.com/6929375/
<somsip> Barrin6: yes. Usually ubuntu is very good at recognising new hardware and being able to cope. Caveats apply if you have non-standard packages installed
<z1haze> what route should i take
<somsip> z1haze: I would do what I hjust suggested to you. I would figure out how to fix it myself and learn something in the process
<z1haze> i read something about a .acl restore
<Barrin6> thanks somsip . Would you recommend just reinstalling the OS? Or would it be safe to use the old hard drive?
<Flat4ForLife> Barrin6, yes you can do that. may i ask why you would not want to reinstall onto a new HD such as a SSD for better performance since it is a new computer?
<Barrin6> I guess I could just copy the stuff from the HD into the SSD? Would that work?
<somsip> Barrin6: I'd go with it. I have moved harddrives to new mobo/CPU combinations before with no problems. And had an external HD installtion which worked on more than one different PC. If it fails, nothing lost if reinstalling is an option you are happy to take. Reinstall may be cleaner, admittedly
<Barrin6> okay thanks
<Flat4ForLife> Barrin6, if you cloned the drives, that should work yes. im not saying to do that, just curious about the situation
<Flat4ForLife> z1haze, did you look at that very small listing?
<z1haze> yea i did
<Flat4ForLife> now imagine doing that for thousands of files
<z1haze> well i was hoping that the majority of them i could do with single commands then go back and change the few files that are different
<cpudanyus> hola soy nuevo usuario
<z1haze> i mean i dont have an option
<somsip> !es | cpudanyus
<ubottu> cpudanyus: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Flat4ForLife> dangit somsip, you beat me to it
<somsip> Flat4ForLife: :)
<Flat4ForLife> z1haze, how do you not have an option to reinstall?
<z1haze> because i dont have that access
<z1haze> and no one to get ahold of who does
<Flat4ForLife> oh this isnt on a personal PC?
<z1haze> no of course not
<z1haze> its a dedicated server but its not local
<somsip> z1haze: Here is a non-supported, safety-unknown possible solution for you. I'd be *very* careful with this: http://hyperlogos.org/page/Restoring-Permissions-Debian-System
<Flat4ForLife> so you are saying you dont have the physical access to reinstall?
<somsip> z1haze: essentially this will focrcibly reinstall every packaghe installed on the system, overwritting those messed up permissions. But it will not fix any changed files, or user data. NOT GUARARANTEED
<z1haze> any changed files as far as what
<somsip> z1haze: a config you edited
<nylar> so should i bother updating from qq to ss? or just wait for 14.10?
<z1haze> that would at least narrow it down further thing?
<Flat4ForLife> nylar, thats a personal preference, really
<somsip> nylar: personal preference. I'm on precise because I need stability and common base with servers I admin. If you just use desktop, it might be an easy safe upgrade
<somsip> z1haze: it's also risking messing up the system even more. You need to research it more yourself
<Flat4ForLife> z1haze, can you do a network/remote install?
<nylar> yeah i don't require anything in ss, just noticed that the support is being dropped for qq soon, but it seems to be around the same time 14.10 comes out
<z1haze> possibly i dont know what that is.. i have root
<z1haze> thats all i have
<somsip> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Flat4ForLife> nylar, just keep in mind that 14.10 might not be as stable as pp right off the bat
<nylar> right, but it's a long term support release so i think i'll move towards it
<somsip> Flat4ForLife: 14.04 will be LTS so should be solid. I see you refer to 14.10 but giess that's a typo
<nylar> i thought 14.10 was the lts?
<Flat4ForLife> z1haze, so you don't have the physical access that would allow you to reinstall
<somsip> nylar: 14.04
<Flat4ForLife> somsip, you are correct. just going off his post, whoops
<nylar> ehhh correct you are, so it was more of a mental typo :$
<nylar> faulty human peripheral
<z1haze> yes, i cant physically access the box, i only have root ssh
<z1haze> not sure if its capable that way or not
<nylar> i'm really more of a bsd guy but for a desktop os ubuntu is nice
<Flat4ForLife> can you at some point in time contact the company hosting it to have them reinstall it?
<z1haze> somisip. im reading this page, but understanding what it may do is a loss for me, i dont understand what its really saying..
<CapitalSigma> hi all. i'm having trouble getting ubuntu to pair with my bluetooth speakers. blueman and bluez-simple-agent tell me that authentication failed. i'm somewhat puzzled because they worked fine up until a few days ago. any ideas?
<nylar> appreciate the feedback :) thanks folks
<Akiva-Mobile> z1haze: have you been helped yet?
<z1haze> :(
<z1haze> no one dares
<Flat4ForLife> while this would not be the correct way by any means and could essentially lead to other problems/security issues, could he essentially just put all files in those directories to a default of read/write for everyone?
<z1haze> lol
<Akiva-Mobile> sec, pm
<somsip> Akiva-Mobile: if you have history in your IRC client, please scropll back as a lot has been discussed. If not, I can paste for you to avoid repitition here
<Akiva-Mobile> somsip: isnt the issue easy?
<somsip> Flat4ForLife: yes, but then security will be comprimised as you say
<Flat4ForLife> CapitalSigma, have you updated/changed anything recently?
<Akiva-Mobile> somsip: Doesnt he just need to reset all all the permissions of the files he changed?
<Flat4ForLife> Akiva-Mobile, no because each file has different permissions
<somsip> Akiva-Mobile: easy, but laborious by hand. Automated is possible but possible risky. Maybe you know a cool fix
<nylar> very refreshing to see an irc channel full of helpful people
<CapitalSigma> Flat4ForLife: no, except for the updates ubuntu asks me to do. it cut out in them midst of playing something the other night
<Flat4ForLife> CapitalSigma, so it wasnt after a reboot following an update or something like that, just out of the blue cut out?
<Akiva-Mobile> somsip: well automated is what I was going for... but is it the case that every file needs a very specific permission set?
<CapitalSigma> Flat4ForLife: yes
<Flat4ForLife> Akiva-Mobile, yes, pretty much
<somsip> Akiva-Mobile: they possibly have to be checked rather than that being assumed. /var is affected, for instance...
<CapitalSigma> i thought it might be a hardware issue but hcitool etc can scan fine and find the speakers
<Akiva-Mobile> Flat4ForLife: and does he know which files need which?
<CapitalSigma> so i figure the dongle itself hasn't started to have any issues
<Akiva-Mobile> somsip: ... wow
<Flat4ForLife> Akiva-Mobile, no. however, it could be bounced back with another system. but again, changing thousands of files can be tedious
<Akiva-Mobile> Flat4ForLife: if he does not know which ones though need changing to which set of instructions, I dare say he is fit for a reinstall
<somsip> Akiva-Mobile: that's the point. He needs a clean system to compare against. Which will be laborious. I've suggested he install a VM clean, then check them off himself against that, or that interesting apt-get --reinstall install < dpkg --get-selections link I posted earlier
<Flat4ForLife> CapitalSigma, have you tried to reinstall those tools by chance?
<Flat4ForLife> im not too familiar with them so i cant be specific help on it
<CapitalSigma> Flat4ForLife: no, i'll give it a shot
<Akiva-Mobile> somsip: ah yes, that would be a way
<Akiva-Mobile> somsip: he could print out a ls list
<Akiva-Mobile> which has the permissions
<Flat4ForLife> Akiva-Mobile, exactly. i have a fairly clean install myself and could give him a list. but walking him through that would take forever
<Akiva-Mobile> then parse the data
<somsip> Akiva-Mobile: indeed. And so would you. And you'd share it on paste.ubutnu.com and he'd fix them. Then you'd do the next directory, and...ad infinitum
<Akiva-Mobile> somsip: No, just do a permission set for all files,
<somsip> Akiva-Mobile: it's whether this is the best help and advice to give him. I don't think it is and don't have time for that level of hand holding. And if you know an easy fix, go for it :)
<Flat4ForLife> Akiva-Mobile, unless you want to write him a script/small program to parse out permissions and filenames, then have it pull out which ones need which and set them automatically
<Flat4ForLife> from the ls list
<Akiva-Mobile> somsip: Yep, I will have to hold his hand for this
<somsip> Akiva-Mobile: Ok. Can I ask you to do this out of channel, maybe in PM?
<Akiva-Mobile> well i'm bored, so i'll see if he is up for it.
<Akiva-Mobile> yah, already have
<Akiva-Mobile> thanks for giving me the rundown
<somsip> Akiva-Mobile: then I'll shut up :)
<Flat4ForLife> Akiva-Mobile, no offense but you're a better man than I
<Akiva-Mobile> Flat4ForLife: I enjoy python
<Akiva-Mobile> its like a puzzle
<Akiva-Mobile> :P
<Flat4ForLife> haha true. but we better not talk about languages, its OT
<somsip> Flat4ForLife: unless you crack the python joke, which always makes me laugh :)
<Flat4ForLife> which would be what?
<somsip> Flat4ForLife: http://bash.org/?400459 (and that is OT)
<Flat4ForLife> hahahaha i never thought of that
<Flat4ForLife> gotta keep that one in the back of my head.....anyways, back to ubuntu :)
<Flat4ForLife> somsip, do you know much about nvidia drivers?
<somsip> Flat4ForLife:  I installed them, they worked. That was as far as my experience went.
<Flat4ForLife> awesome!
<Flat4ForLife> nevermind then
<Flat4ForLife> wheres a good source to learn a bit more about linux/ubuntu? i know basics of commands and such, but not much about where files are or how to fix things
<somsip> !manual | Flat4ForLife (maybe a bit basic for you though)
<ubottu> Flat4ForLife (maybe a bit basic for you though): The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<yogesh> hello is it okey to install ubuntu using WUBI installer to install ubuntu:
<Psil0Cybin> yogesh, yes, the only difference is it may be slower, as it is running within the windows partition.
<somsip> yogesh: it can be done, but most ubuntu users will say wubi is bad. I'd suggest it's okay to use for a short time until you decide to install properly and dual boot
<Psil0Cybin> somsip, explained it much better than I did, but I agree with him completely.
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: cygwin, wubi, dual-boot, ubuntu only. Natural progression I think...
<Psil0Cybin> somsip, yup. It is an easy comfortable progression at best.
<Psil0Cybin> Just a quick question if I use guides such as these (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys) in order to create my SSH Key would the steps I take be up to date? Does Ubuntu update manuals and pages like this?
<Psil0Cybin> or is it recommended regardless because it is an official guide?
<yogesh> Psil0Cybin: well it is not running on windows partition, I installed it on a different partition which I am not able to do with bootable pendrive because I am having http://askubuntu.com/questions/162631/ubuntu-12-04-installer-does-not-recognize-drive-partitions issue
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: I find some get out of date, but some contain information that never seems to change.
<SonikkuAmerica> Psil0Cybin, somsip: I wouldn't recommend that progression anymore. I recommend VBox > dual-boot > Ubuntu only
<Psil0Cybin> thank you somsip, very helpful. I was just confused for the small aspect of chmodding ~/.ssh to 700, I am just confused and want to make sure those are proper permissions.
<SonikkuAmerica> (because Wubi is dead)
<Psil0Cybin> SonikkuAmerica, that is also a good, approach the thing is that before I had only 2 GB Ram, so a VM machine was out of the question.
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: that still applies. You will get SSH throwing an error if the perms aren't right
<Psil0Cybin> somsip, thank you :D for clarifying this, so security wise though those permissions should be fine?
<somsip> SonikkuAmerica: wubi has definitely gone? Then I agree with you
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: yep
<Psil0Cybin> thanks you alot.\
<SonikkuAmerica> somsip: The EXE still exists, but it's not compatible with anything beyond 13.04
<yogesh> som
<SonikkuAmerica> Psil0Cybin: That would be a bit tough IMO too, maybe directly going to dual-boot
<somsip> SonikkuAmerica: okeydokey
<nylar> does ubuntu have any magical properties that can save me money on my electric bill, perhaps a perpetual motion algorithm or something?
<yogesh> somsip, Psil0Cybin : what you guys would suggest me now:
<Psil0Cybin> nylar, yes Ubuntu does, it is called stand by. or sudo shutdown -h now
<nylar> lol
<somsip> yogesh: what is your aim? What are you wanting?
<Psil0Cybin> one sec let me take a look at the link
<nylar> man my bill was a lot this month
<Psil0Cybin> yogesh, Are you trying to manually partition? in the sense you want to dual boot?
<Psil0Cybin> or are you replacing windows 7 with ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<yogesh> somsip: In case of I want remove WUBI installation I am having an issue  http://askubuntu.com/questions/162631/ubuntu-12-04-installer-does-not-recognize-drive-partitions with installation from Pen Drive
<Psil0Cybin> nylar, Where do you live that you cannot keep a computer plugged in without being beaten for it?
<somsip> yogesh: no sorry, no idea
<nylar> california and it's not that bad, it's just that i run too many workstations
<nylar> my kw/hr is pretty cheap
<yogesh> Psil0Cybin: partitions are already there , I just want to install on one of them. here is result of bootinfoscript http://pastebin.com/M8dZnt25
<Psil0Cybin> nylar, join #ubuntu-offtopic, i will help you there..brainstorm of ways to get you free electricity
<nylar> haha sounds brilliant
<yogesh> somsip: no problem thank you
<Psil0Cybin> yogesh, I am not going to lie I had similar problems with my laptop I just got a Lenovo but I ended up nuking the hard drive and installing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS fully
<yogesh> nuking means
<Psil0Cybin> yogesh, formatting my hard drive completely, removing any kind of windows partitions.
<yogesh> Psil0Cybin: well I purchased laptop with windows 8 and formatted it to install windows 7 but it said drive is of GTP type windows cant be installed. So turned disk into MBR type. can it be issue
<Psil0Cybin> Yes, that could be an issue, but I am not sure...I never did anything you specified, I mostly remove windows right away. and change bios settings away from UEFI as that did not work for me.
<Psil0Cybin> I am confused why they are grayed out usually you can still remove them!
<yogesh> Psil0Cybin: yes I tried with BIOS but unfortunately my BIOS was without UEFI option. So I had left this way only .
<yogesh> Psil0Cybin: one more question please, As I used WUBI installer for install ubuntu but it is installed on a separate drive . will it be slower than normal, should I run with this installation or I should find a way normal installation.
<dad06> ping
<yogesh> sorry my keyboard settings are not configured, can't type question mark. please bear with me
<dad06> ping
<cfhowlett> dad06, pong
<dad06> lol
<Psil0Cybin> From what it seems, I would find a way to normal the installation, partition it properly you will see a great tremendous improvement.
<xangua> yogesh: you should avoid wubi install unless your own purpose is to only try Ubuntu
<Flat4ForLife> anyone in here really good with nvidia drivers?
<yogesh> xangua: this answer is killing me :(
<cfhowlett> yogesh, wubi is no longer supported and should be your LAST option.  It was only ever designed for testing.  If you're testing and NOT installing for the long term, use virtualbox
<yogesh> I have no idea how to solve issue without WUBI :(
<lotuspsychje> !info unetbootin | yogesh
<ubottu> yogesh: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 575-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 284 kB, installed size 830 kB
<cfhowlett> yogesh, wait, virtualbox is NOT an option?!
<lotuspsychje> Flat4ForLife: best is shoot your nvidia issue mate
<yogesh> cfhowlett: I am not aware of virtualbox.
<yogesh> cfhowlett: do you use virtualbox
<Flat4ForLife> im on a macbook pro and dual boot 13.10. i have a nvidia GeForce 8600M GT card which is supported by the latest drivers. i have tried a few different versions of it, however whenever i reboot it boots me to grub (or rEFInd if i choose) and after that, it goes to a black screen with either the login prompt or just a flashing cursor. i have tried to startx manually, gives me a screen error saying screens found but no suitable
<Flat4ForLife>  configuration or something like that. the xorg.conf should be reconfigured during install, and i have even removed it to have it generate a basic one. i have tried everything i can find and cannot get it to work, always revert to nouveau
<cfhowlett> yogesh, all the time.  what is your exact issue
<jeffrey_f> yogesh: VirtualBox is a system emulator.  Allows you to run most any OS almost like you run any other application.  It is slower because it is sharing resources of your system.  It is similar to VMWare
<lotuspsychje> Flat4ForLife: 13.10 got many screen issues for users, same behavior on other ubuntu versions?
<Flat4ForLife> lotuspsychje, not sure, this is the only version i have used on here
<Flat4ForLife> which was a PITA to even get on here
<lotuspsychje> Flat4ForLife: i would experiment with lts
<yogesh> cfhowlett: I want a dual boot system with windows and ubuntu. windows is already installed when I try to install ubuntu it ignores windows installations and all the partition on the disk. shows a single partitioned disk with all empty space
<cfhowlett> yogesh, this is a new computer?  windows 8?
<lotuspsychje> Flat4ForLife: you can also try recoverymode/failsafeX from grub and fix broken packages
<Flat4ForLife> lotuspsychje, i guess i could try that, i just had such a hard time to get it installed on here. i have tried that as well
<yogesh> cfhowlett: yes is new came with win 8 with GTP disk mapping. I formatted it completely changed disk mapping to MBR and installed windows 7 on it
<lotuspsychje> Flat4ForLife: i would surely try 12.04 just to make sure
<cfhowlett> yogesh, i've had issues with gpt and installing win7/ubuntu.  the fix was conversion to MB$
<Flat4ForLife> lotuspsychje, yarg... ok ill have to try it one of these days
<yogesh> cfhowlett: so I converted to MBR now the next issue I see on installing ubuntu which is exatly similar of http://askubuntu.com/questions/162631/ubuntu-12-04-installer-does-not-recognize-drive-partitions
<Flat4ForLife> on newer computers, they have a security boot type thing which restricts new hardware from being added. im not too familiar with it, but could that be causing problems with a OS/CD trying to manipulate partitions?
<cfhowlett> yogesh, the 3rd entry, sudo dmraid -rE didn't fix it
<cfhowlett> ?
<yogesh> cfhowlett: no
<Beldar> yogesh, The bootscript does say guid=gpt detected, check this link on removing those remnants. http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<cfhowlett> yogesh, ^^^ See this.  doubt I can offer anything more useful.
<yogesh> cfhowlett: bootscript says http://pastebin.com/jnSHuest
<yogesh> sorry it was for Beldar
<jaime_lion> question i have an old x32 computer with floppy drive and cd drive and it does not register usb if i created a live cd of ubuntu would it work on the computer?
<Flat4ForLife> jaime_lion, i dont see why it wouldnt...
<cfhowlett> jaime_lion, for old tech, try lubuntu or xubuntu.  a live cd should work
<jaime_lion> ok cool thanks
<Flat4ForLife> yogesh, just curious, why do you have so many partitions?
<Guest69706> Hello had a power outage and now I can't boot. Also, full disclosure, I'm running Linux Mint but those guys are all asleep. Basically it started with xorg errors so I thought corrupt video driver and uninstalled the proprietary amd drivers. That got to me to a point where I can boot to a black screen with a spinning mouse cursor. If I switch over to terminal 7 it just says " Restoring resolver state"
<cfhowlett> !mint|Guest69706, so sorry Mint isn't supporting you.  sadly, neither can we.
<ubottu> Guest69706, so sorry Mint isn't supporting you.  sadly, neither can we.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest69706> Any ideas what I should check next?
<clouder|grr> when I use putty to ssh into my box and use screen, it says aborted because of window size change. It's doesn't affect functionality but it does make my putty smaller
<clouder|grr> any way to stop that?
<somsip> clouder|grr: not a very helpful answer maybe, but tmux show multiple connections in the smallest screen size rather than kicking you. Maybe time to change?
<yogesh> Flat4ForLife: 1. windows, 2. for software setups, 3. for another user ( my girl), 4. for some entertainment stuff  and other stuff, 5. for linux haha. well I know it is not a good practice  :P
<cfhowlett> yogesh, remember MBR is limited to 4 primary partitions
<Flat4ForLife> this is true...
<yogesh> cfhowlett: It is limited to primary partitions.two partitions are logical
<yogesh> is there anything wrong:
<Flat4ForLife> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<Flat4ForLife> thats for my own info, btw
<clouder|grr> somsip, hmm tmux looks interesting thanks
<somsip> clouder|grr: np. I believe it's more featured than screen, but see what you think.
<Flat4ForLife> yogesh, did you say your computer is UEFI?
<nelseal> hi, I can't see any wireless networks and I should be able to. fresh install of 12.04.4 with a Broadcom 4312 LP wireless card
<Flat4ForLife> nelseal, do you show the interface?
<yogesh> Flat4ForLife: I did not find UEFI in boot menu thats why I had to converted from GPT to MBR for install windows 7.
<nelseal> Flat4ForLife,  yes, the interface shows in ifconfig
<Flat4ForLife> yogesh, UEFI vs BIOS. do you have a windows 8 logo sticker?
<Psil0Cybin> What is the command to view all SSH keys on my computer that I have generated using the terminal?
<Flat4ForLife> nelseal, can you see networks through terminal?
<yogesh> Flat4ForLife: no sticker of windows  I think vendor would have installed windows 8 on it.
<nelseal> Flat4ForLife,  it just returns "no scan results" when i run iwlist
<Flat4ForLife> i thought you said it came with windows 8 and you installed windows 7...
<yogesh> Flat4ForLife: yes you are correct but the installation of windows 8 might have done by the vendor.
<Flat4ForLife> yogesh, yes i know that. but, if it came with windows 8, it probably uses UEFI
<yogesh> Flat4ForLife: there is no logo of windows on it and there is BIOS without UEFI option in it
<Flat4ForLife> yogesh, ok just wanting to make sure on that part
<Flat4ForLife> nelseal, are you using the proprietary drivers?
<nelseal> no, they didn't seem to work, so I went with b43-firmware-installer option
<yogesh> Flat4ForLife: btw, I am not aware of what the UEFI is, I will google it. thanks for point it out.
<nelseal> Flat4ForLife: got the device working and all that, but I don't see any wireless networks and I definitely should
<nelseal> Flat4ForLife: actually, I had to end up using this: firmware-b43-lpphy-installer  because of the hardware being what it is
<Flat4ForLife> nelseal, ok so it is the phy one
<nelseal> yes
<Flat4ForLife> dumb thought, but if you do a "rfkill list all" it doesnt say that its blocked does it?
<nelseal> no, nothing is blocked.
<Flat4ForLife> did you remove the STA driver/config files?
<nelseal> Flat4ForLife: No, haven't removed those, should I? Like the old network config files? I'm not certain what you're talking about.
<cylonfrack> hello all
<Flat4ForLife> nelseal, do you have pastebinit installed?
<Flat4ForLife> hi cylonfrack
<Flat4ForLife> nelseal, and are you on that computer with ubuntu ATM? or a different one?
<nelseal> Flat4ForLife: No, I can drop whatever you want into a pastebin and drop the link here.
<Flat4ForLife> as in is it hooked to the internet through ethernet or some other means
<cylonfrack> I have a quick question. I installed Ubuntu 13whatever a few days ago but I'd really love the long term support that comes with 12. Is it possible to downgrade or will I have to wipe and reinstall?
<nelseal> Flat4ForLife, Yes, I'm on the machine with the problem now, connected through ethernet.
<rww> cylonfrack: wipe and reinstall
<Flat4ForLife> cylonfrack, downgrade and reinstall
<Flat4ForLife> err wipe, is what i meant
<cylonfrack> okay thought so. good thing I have all my important stuff on an external
<Flat4ForLife> nelseal, do a "dmesg | grep b43" and paste it
<Flat4ForLife> cylonfrack, thats what they are for!
<cylonfrack> yep hence the 2TB external
<cylonfrack> my internal is just for OS
<nelseal> Flat4ForLife, Ok, doing that now. Also, lsmod shows mac80211  being used by b43
<cylonfrack> but thanks all!
<cylonfrack> bye bye!
<nelseal> Flat4ForLife: http://pastebin.com/qM034spU
<Flat4ForLife> ok so it does show it installed. im thinking you need to remove the STA driver
<Flat4ForLife> do a sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<nelseal> already done, it's not installed
<nelseal> Flat4ForLife: Although! There is another module loaded that belongs to b43 when I do lsmod
<Flat4ForLife> ok, go under /etc/modprobe.d/ and see if there is a blacklist-bcm43.conf, broadcam-sta-common.conf, or a boradcom-sta-dkms.conf
<Seagull> can anybody help me? my ubuntu 12.10 box is unable to detect my video card ( r9 270x )
<_root_> could anyone tell me what does it mean?  qshape outgoing active deferred ==> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6929639/
<nelseal> Flat4ForLife: No, none of those are listed.
<Flat4ForLife> Seagull, what do you mean by "unable to detect" what error are you getting?
<Flat4ForLife> nelseal, post your lsmod output please
<Seagull> when i run lspci, it doesnt see my device
<Seagull> 1 sec
<nelseal> Flat4ForLife, http://pastebin.com/jFrPSZvb
<Flat4ForLife> nelseal, are you talking about the mac80211?
<Seagull> Flat4ForLife: lspci only shows my onboard graphics is detected, while i have my 270x sitting and running on my x16 slot
<nelseal> Flat4ForLife, I think maybe I need to get rid of that ssb that relates to b43 at the very bottom?
<Seagull> i know the card works because i tested it on another pc
<Seagull> i cant disable my onboard graphics from BIOS either
<nelseal> Flat4ForLife, I just see two listings that "belong to" b43, the mac80211 and then that SSB one down there at the bottom
<komputerkid> I am having laptop overheating issues on Ubuntu 13.10. I have updated the Linux Kernel to version 3.13 and I have installed laptop-mode-tools and cpufrequtils which helped a lot but it still sometimes overheats when I play a game. Any other packages I could install?
<nelseal> komputer x-sensors
<komputerkid> so sudo apt-get install x-sensors?
<komputerkid> nelseal?
<nelseal> komputerkid, sorry, I think it's actually lm-sensors
<komputerkid> Thank you nelseal
<Seagull> does anybody know how to disable onboard graphics
<Seagull> without using BIOS
<komputerkid> you mean like intel graphics cards?
<komputerkid> Seagull?
<nelseal> komputerkid, http://lm-sensors.org/
<Seagull> nvidia integrated
<nelseal> yw
<komputerkid> hmmm
<komputerkid> I don't have an Nvidia card on my computer so I can't be of assistance. Sorry.
<nelseal> hehe, nvidia and linux don't always play nice.
<Flat4ForLife> nelseal, from reading the broadcom linux install instructions, it says "before" you do a fresh install, to remove b43, brcmscma, ssb, bcma, and wl from lsmod
<Seagull> i have an asustek m2n68-la, doesn't allow me to disable graphics from BIOS
<Seagull> :|
<Flat4ForLife> Seagull, does this current box only have ubuntu installed?
<nelseal> Flat4ForLife, It's been a long day : ) So, how would I remove that ssb thing? I don't have much experience with modules and all that.
<Seagull> Flat4ForLife: yes
<Seagull> 12.10
<Seagull> i know it has to be the OS because the same card worked on this mobo before
<Seagull> i only changed the HDD
<Flat4ForLife> nelseal, try "sudo modprobe -r ssb
<Flat4ForLife> without the quote, obviously
<Flat4ForLife> Seagull, ok just making sure its the same hardware setup
<nelseal> Flat4ForLife, it says it can't because it's in use
<Flat4ForLife> Seagull, just to make sure, there is no setting in your BIOS that would be blocking it is there? (im assuming no because you used the mobo before)
<Seagull> correct
<Seagull> it only allows me to change the "primary video card"
<Seagull> its already set on x16
<Flat4ForLife> nelseal, have you installed linux-firmware-nonfree ?
<nelseal> Flat4ForLife, thanks for the help, I am too tired to keep troubleshooting this stuff tonight
<nelseal> will check that out
<nelseal> peace
<Flat4ForLife> nelseal, ok sorry i couldnt get it fixed. night
<Flat4ForLife> Seagull, hmmm thats odd. do you possibly have a live windows cd or another linux distro live cd that you can see if its recognizing it?
<Seagull> nope, i'm going to try that right now tho
<SourceSlayer> If I were to get an Ubuntu Touch tablet, would there be a "desktop mode" I could use on it for desktop applications?
<somsip> !touch | SourceSlayer
<ubottu> SourceSlayer: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<hewomust> hi I made a cronjob to update and upgrade the packages after rebooting, I want to know if there is a way to check the output
<Flat4ForLife> you just enjoy using that bot dont ou?
<Flat4ForLife> you*
<somsip> Flat4ForLife: it's there to help with common questions, that's all
<somsip> hewomust: check if it's run in /var/log/syslog, but if you want to see exactly what it does, pipe the output to a file
<Flat4ForLife> i know, just giving you a hard time. seems like you pop in first on those
<hewomust> ok thanks somsip
<somsip> Flat4ForLife: it all depends how busy I am and what else I'm doing
<SourceSlayer> Thanks
<onaxis> how do i register a nickname?
<somsip> !register | onaxis
<ubottu> onaxis: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
 * Flat4ForLife rests his case
<Seagull> Flat4ForLife
<Seagull> still same thing
<Flat4ForLife> which OS did you try?
<Seagull> with live cd running
<Seagull> 12.04
<Seagull> lspci again only detects the onboard
<kdsebastian27_> wazzuppp dudes
<nijo> hi
<kdsebastian27_> watz d hot topic 2day
<somsip> kdsebastian27_: spelling and grammar.
<kdsebastian27_> by d way happy valentines to all
<nijo> will ubuntu touch be supported on nexus5??
<somsip> kdsebastian27_: do you have a support issue we can help with?
<somsip> !touch | nijo
<ubottu> nijo: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<nijo> yeah i saw  that
<Flat4ForLife> Seagull, so all you did was put a new hd in this computer? or did you physically move the video card from one device to another?
<somsip> nijo: k
<nijo> but nexus 5 is not in the list
<cfhowlett> nijo, which means ... no
<somsip> nijo: And support for touch is still not here...
<Seagull> all i did was use a new hd
<kdsebastian27_> somsip nope
<nijo> yeah but i am asking will they provide  support in the near future
<somsip> kdsebastian27_: okay - then thanks for the valentine'
<Flat4ForLife> nijo, we dont know
<cfhowlett> nijo, when they do, it will be announced.
<Seagull> Flat4ForLife: the card only moved once to check whether or not it died
<somsip> kdsebastian27_: ...s wish, and offtopic chat can be continued in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seagull> other than that, its been used on this mobo befor
<kdsebastian27_> the only issue i had is you are questioning my gramar
<nijo> so you guys suggents i wait before taking a nexus 5
<somsip> kdsebastian27_: yeah. Petulant joke. Take it for what it was, eh
<nijo> so you guys suggents i wait before buying a nexus 5
<kdsebastian27_> sure
<cfhowlett> nijo, nobody suggested that.  if you want to *buntu you nexus, use the list on the #touch page for reference
<kdsebastian27_> agree somsip
<somsip> kdsebastian27_: all cool.
<Seagull> Flat4ForLife: not sure if it matters, but i also updated the RAM as well
<nenex> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.
<cfhowlett> nenex, stop now.
<somsip> !ignore {nenex does this daily - he will soon go away)
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flat4ForLife> Seagull, shouldnt matter, no. can you put that video card in the other computer, run the ubuntu live cd, and see if the output is the same?
<nenex> he used to "play the bongos" on my ass.
<somsip> !ignore (nenex does this daily - he will soon go away)
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nenex> how do you like that cfhowlett ?
<Seagull> Flat4ForLife: it works fine as-is on the other computer
<kdsebastian27_> well well well
<Flat4ForLife> under what OS though?
<Seagull> once plugged in, its detected
<Seagull> 12.04
<Seagull> it makes no sense
<Flat4ForLife> maybe someone else can help you a bit more, but im in the same boat. makes no sense. almost seems to be a hardware issue, but theres a lot to that stuff that i dont know either
<Flat4ForLife> but if it works on one computer with the same OS, plug and play, and not on this one. either another setting is blocking it from being read, or a hardware issue IMO
<Flat4ForLife> sorry i cant be of more help
<Seagull> thanks Flat4ForLife
<Seagull> ill see if someone will want to take a stab @ it
<Seagull> so ill ask my question again
<TraderJoes> Do any of you run Cisco Connect (admin program for Cisco/Linksys routers)?   I wondered if it works in wine or if I'll have to use the web based administration.
<cfhowlett> !cisco
<Flat4ForLife> this is ubuntu support TraderJoes
<cfhowlett> TraderJoes, might be better asked in #ubuntu-server
<kdsebastian27> i config mine on web base admin traderjoes
<TraderJoes> ty kdsebastian27
<kdsebastian27> agree to <cfhowlett>
<Seagull> can anyone help me? my ubuntu 12.10 box/12.04 (live cd) won't detect my pci x16 graphics card
<kdsebastian27> are u using intel graphics?
<Seagull> nvidia integrated
<kdsebastian27> go to check additional drivers it download the proper driver for u
<Seagull> it wont install if it doesnt detect it...
<Seagull> the adapter isnt recognized
<kdsebastian27> come again didn't got your point
<Seagull> the card itself isnt detected, so it doesnt know what drivers to install
<kdsebastian27> well on this case brother i think u had to install 1st in order to get driver works
<kdsebastian27> im not saying it wont work maybe other fella can guide u on that matter
<kdsebastian27> but as far as i knew drivers works after reboot so if you reboot you had to run live cd again..and im not sure if you can save the state of os while runnin live
<UnixLinux101> I have searched on how to configure traditional run levels, eg 5 is graphical, but no luck
<somsip> UnixLinux101: what do you want to achieve?
<UnixLinux101> sorry?
<somsip> UnixLinux101: there was no question in what you said.
<UnixLinux101> i want to use traditional runlevels rather than 2-5 are the same
<_root_> whic one is better is handling and prevention in general what I am asking is which one works better ???  a)Postfix + Amavis-new + Spamassassin + Clamav  OR  PostfixGreylisting????
<cfhowlett> !poll|_root_,
<ubottu> _root_,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<somsip> !upstart | UnixLinux101 (maybe this will help, but I'm still not sure what you want)
<ubottu> UnixLinux101 (maybe this will help, but I'm still not sure what you want): Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<_root_> *in handling
<_root_> cfhowlett, clever; but in this case it is one of the two; and someone with background in email servers would now what happens if ones go into wrong path. the consequence varies from getting spam; become spammer to IP black list
<cfhowlett> _root_, perhaps better asked of the sysadmins who usually hang out in #ubuntu-server?  I believe most of us here are desktop users ...
<_root_> cfhowlett, yes generally you are right but lately the talents hang there are pretty dried up; also today is Friday. (go figure... I am toast) :-)
<cfhowlett> :)  I understand.  wish I had the background to actually advise but ...
<_root_> cfhowlett, NP; the way I see you know more than I do; thanks mate
<HolyQuacomole> Why does my ubuntu wifi drop out so often?
<mjayk> HolyQuacomole: bad signal / drivers?
<HolyQuacomole> mjayk: Same wifi antenna/usb I use in windows stays connected constantly. How would I update the drivers? I have the driver files I'm pretty sure.
<mjayk> HolyQuacomole: So its probably not a signal issue I dont know how you update you drivers depends what card you have and what system you are running
<hewomust_> thanks somsip
<somsip> hewomust_: np. Er...what for?
<hewomust_> you helped me with a startup script
<somsip> hewomust_: oh, ok :)
<HolyQuacomole> mjayk: It has an install.sh script in the drivers folder but it's self unticking the run as executable option everytime I try & tick it.
<mjayk> HolyQuacomole: sudo chmod +x installlscript.sh
<mjayk> try that
<HolyQuacomole> mjayk: erm, so am I meant to link to the files directory? Surely I don't just type that exact to word?
<leeyaa> hello
<cfhowlett> leeyaa, greetings
<leeyaa> how to check the current PostgreSQL version for ubuntu precise ?
<mjayk> HolyQuacomole: go to the folder that the install script is in then type sudo chmod +x nameofscript.sh
<ttal> does wine lag when playing games like starcraft 2 for example?
<leeyaa> i need 8.4
<shafox> Hi anybody having issue on package update ?? I am getting this error messages http://pastie.org/8732446 I am on 12.04
<cfhowlett> ttal, compared to native OS?  yes, it will
<mjayk> ttlal I play sc2 via wine on linux and it depends very much upon your system
<leeyaa> is 8.4 default for precise ?
<mjayk> graphics card drivers wine version etc ttal
<cfhowlett> leeyaa, 8.4 - what?
<leeyaa> chxane: PostgreSQL
<leeyaa> sorry  i mean cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> leeyaa, :)  sorry, but I know nothing of postgreSQL
<jpds> leeyaa: Yep.
<ttal> mjayk: cfhowlett: yeah trying to play sc2 and its lagging a bit, and a bit of an issue that sucks ass is I have no sound at the moment.
<leeyaa> thanks jpds
<cfhowlett> ttal, ram upgrade ...
<leeyaa> and 12.04 is precise, yes? :D
<jpds> leeyaa: Yep.
<mjayk> ttal no sound is a known issue
<mjayk> ttal: could be due to two things depending on your wine install
<mjayk> ttal: it could either be because you need the 32 bit libs of the alsa and pulse etc
<mjayk> ttal: or it could be an mslib over ride in wine
<shafox> Hi anybody having issue on package update ?? I am getting this error messages http://pastie.org/8732446
<z1haze> how can i move storage from 1 hard drive to what i think is another hard driveon my server? i dont really know much about linux
<mjayk> shafox:  try sudo apt-get clean
<mjayk> shafox: and are you using any proxy severs
<shafox> mjayk, no i am not using an proxy servers.
<jpds> shafox: Those are your PPAs complaining.
<shafox> i am behind a firewall thats it
<z1haze> can someone help me? if i do df -h it shows like 5 different storages.. are those different hard drives?
<jpds> shafox: And we don't support PPAs.
<shafox> jpds, yeah but its not finding the gpg sig
<shafox> jpds, oh come on its just apt-get update error message ... not asking for debug the PPAs
<ttal> cfhowlett: Yeah im pretty maxed out on ram here. Ran a hackintosh on this same system and was running fine.
<cfhowlett> ttal, laptop hacky?
<ttal> no way, desktop i7.
<ttal> mjayk: ok i will check those things out and see if it makes a diff.
<jpds> shafox: Remove the PPAs. :P
<ttal> furk i wish good games were just ported and sold to linux users.
<mjayk> ttal:  same
<ttal> ...or in this case, given free to play. :)
<ttal> this is the only reason i would go back to osx at this stage.
<ttal> everything else is mint in linux these days.
<ttal> word processing, excel, photoshop equivalent in gimp, blender 3d..
<ttal> its quick as a whip, so customizable..
<mjayk> preaching to the chior ttl-
<DeadEnd> hello friends
<ttal> the linux user market probably just has to reach a tipping point for it to be viable to port these games over, and it has not been reached yet..
<ttal> I wonder if it hasn't been reached yet, how close it is..
<mjayk> people have been saying htat for years
<mjayk> i just think it will be slow progression
<ttal> I think its a big ask when you think about it.
<ttal> The big players being osx and windows, then a much much smaller percentage of linux users. Then of that small percentage of linux users, the small amount on that platform that would be interested in say, starcraft 2. Having to pay to have that ported over for that fraction of the market.
<onaxis> when i download something with firefox and do right click on top right arrow  where download progress is, if i choose "open containing folder" it opens audacious!
<ttal> I wonder how different the porting would be from osx to linux though, being nix based?
<ttal> onaxis: that is audacious..
<Hecter> hi guys
<Hecter> libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<Hecter> : Package 'libapache2-mod-auth-mysql' has no installation candidate on ubuntu 13
<mjayk> onaxis: thats a firefox setting you need to change the default program cant remeber the page but its on google
<mjayk> Hecter: know bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mod-auth-mysql/+bug/1243076
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1243076 in mod-auth-mysql (Ubuntu Trusty) "libapache2-mod-auth-mysql is missing in 13.10 amd64" [High,Won't fix]
<Hecter> shoot! still no soln up to now i guess?
<z1haze> is it possible to reisntall ubuntu on a server via ssh
<mjayk> Hecter: yea strange its been around for ages now
<Hecter> mjayk: rolling back to 12.04 iguess
<mjayk> Hecter: anyway you can run lamp in docker ?
<mjayk> might help
<mjayk> ( I make the assumption you are trying to run a lamp server )
<Hecter> nah, im just gonna go to 12.04, my 13 just a minutes of work
<mjayk> :)
<fris> anyone know of a working ppa for perl 5.18.x
<liuxu> .
<BHat_> hello everyone
<BHat_> It's anybody here ?
<somsip> !anyone | BHat_
<ubottu> BHat_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<phuh> no
<BHat_> phuh no ?:))
<BHat_> It's anybody interested to parteners with IT domain?
<sandman13> i installed cinnamon 2.0 via ppa now unity behaves strange
<sandman13> no wallpaper
<somsip> !ppa | sandman13
<ubottu> sandman13: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<BHat_> It's anybody interested to parteners with IT domain?
<rww> BHat_: no, this is an Ubuntu support channel.
<somsip> !ot | BHat_
<ubottu> BHat_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rww> it's not on-topic for #ubuntu-offtopic either.
<BHat_> It's anybody interested to parteners with IT domain?
<BHat_> It's anybody interested to parteners with IT domain?
<rww> BHat_: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<mjayk> BHat_: even less interested in people who cannot read
<sandman13> somsip, i downloaded cinnamon from the repos of Ubuntu, that froze too often
<BHat_> sandman need help?
<somsip> sandman13: you said you used a PPA? As the factoid says, they are used at your own risk. We can't support them
<cfhowlett> BHat_, no spam please
<BHat_> sandman need help?
<somsip> sandman13: if you want to get rid of it, you can use !ppa-purge
<mjayk> sandman13: best to look at ppa purge to remove the ppa
<BHat_> somsip
<BHat_> ?
<sandman13> somsip the package from repo don't work either
<sandman13> official ubuntu repo
<sandman13> so i had to install from ppa
<somsip> sandman13: install that again then, and come back and maybe you can get some help to get it working.
<BHat_> sandman you see my text ?
<sandman13> three times is not enough
<somsip> sandman13: and the ppa doesn't work. So it was a moot move perhaps
<BHat_> sandman you see my text ?
<mjayk> sandman13: purge the ppa go back to default and fix the original problem
<sandman13> let's try again
<BHat_> sandman i want help you ! you see my text ?
<BHat_> sandman i want help you ! you see my text ?
<z1haze> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu via ssh
<BHat_> yes
<somsip> z1haze: potentially, but there are a number of preconditions
<z1haze> well somsip u know my situation
<somsip> z1haze: yes.
<z1haze> can i do it?
<BHat_> yes
<BHat_> it's possible
<BHat_> need help?
<z1haze> yea but its a slippery slope haha
<wget> Hi guys. I just realized that Unity refuses to launch several instances of itself when connecting to an Ubuntu server using xrdp :-/ I had to install another DE like xfce proposed in this tuto http://goo.gl/rnNXab or use gnome-fallback instead.
<wget> Is it really the only solution?
<BHat_> you use linux right now?
<somsip> z1haze: I doubt it. You need a recover system to already be in place, or you need the assistance of your server provider. You suggest you don't have any support. So maybe not
<BHat_> you use linux right now?
<BHat_> you use linux right now?
<z1haze> on my server
<BHat_> zlhaze you use linux now ?
<z1haze> my server runs linux
<cfhowlett> z1haze, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server - pretty sure someone there has done this
<z1haze> oh alright
<BHat_> zlhaze i help you free !
<jsteunou> hi
<BHat_> hi
<z1haze> lol if u can help me, sure
<BHat_> lol :| send me private message
<BHat_> i'm from romania sorry for my bad english
<somsip> !debootstrap | z1haze
<ubottu> z1haze: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<BHat_> goodbye all
<sandman13> the ppa was of mint's launchpad
<sandman13> gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<somsip> sandman13: so you're using a mint PPA on an ubuntu installation?
<chare> fuck ubuntu spyware I'm switching to mint
<mjayk> sandman13: might want to try the mint channel then
<mjayk> chare be better switching to arch
<sandman13> just for cinnamon somsip
<chare> why arch
<somsip> sandman13: still a bad idea.
<somsip> !adlens | chare (the solution to that is simple)
<ubottu> chare (the solution to that is simple): If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<z1haze> somsip: how can i move the important data to another part of the server than may not be messed up when i reinstall?
<mjayk> upstream packages, better package management and I find it more fun. But really if you have 5 mins you can fix ubuntu's "spy ware" problem
<lingooo> hi all ACTION=="add",KERNEL=="sd*", SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{product}=="Mass Storage", RUN+="/tmp/test" is not being triggered when a new mass storage is being inserted any idea? /etc/udev/rules.d/99-usbhook.rules
<chare> Mark Shuttleworth is a dick who wants to spy on you
<sandman13> somsip i want cinnamon as desktop environment and ubuntu as OS
<somsip> z1haze: it depends on the installtion process.
<chare> arch uses a totally different package manager right mjayk?
<c2tarun> Hi, can anyone please tell me the difference between recursive and non recursive option of rsync? I tried to sync two folders with and without recursive option, and I am getting the same result. Both the folders have directories inside.
<lingooo> anyone?
<mjayk> chare thats correct
<somsip> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-2ubuntu4.1 (saucy), package size 607 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<Hecter> i added my user as "demo    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL"
<Hecter> still cant mkdir
<z1haze> somsip: that was well i do df -h and i ge this http://pastebin.com/F7WAAgSQ
<somsip> sandman13: so there's your official package. If you use a PPA, it will not be supported here
<Hecter> permission denied, where will I start?
<z1haze> but i dont know what that stuff is
<chare> !mate
<mjayk> Hecter: where are you trying to make the directory ?
<chare> !info mate
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in saucy
<sandman13> somsip tried that but once i click anywhere on the DE, cinnamon freezes
<z1haze> i think this might work tho if i can get it to reinstall over ssh
<sandman13> *desktop
<Hecter> mjakay: yes, visudo is different from permission?
<somsip> sandman13: reinstall a suported version, then come back here for help on it
<mjayk> Hecter: sorry i dont know what visudo is
<z1haze> somsip: did u see what i showed? can i maybe move it into one of those ?
<Hecter> mjayk: how do i permit my new user? git clone cant make a directory too
<sandman13> somsip, how do you view the installation errors after installing ubuntu
<somsip> z1haze: if you don't delete a partition when you install, it should still be there after you install.
<mjayk> Hecter: I dont know what you are trying to do sorry
<lingooo> i need help!!!
<somsip> sandman13: I don't know
<cfhowlett> !ask|lingooo,
<chare> is anyone going to stop ubunt spying and tell the team to STOP BUNDLING IT
<ubottu> lingooo,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Hecter> mjayk: ok :/
<z1haze> how can i move my important stuff to 1 of those other areas?
<cfhowlett> !fud|chare,
<ubottu> chare,: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<lingooo> !!!patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<somsip> chare: you've been told how to do this already. Please don't use this channel just for ranting
<Hecter> i have setup a new server, they recomment i create a new user and install stuffs not with "root"
<sandman13> somsip, it said some packages failed to restore while reinstalling the OS
<z1haze> repeating cause of the spam; how can i move my important stuff to 1 of those other areas?
<somsip> sandman13: try /var/log/apt/history (or similar)
<Hecter> well my main problem is getting my newuser permission to do stuffs :/
<pahaloom> c2tarun, did the folders have any subdirectories?
<z1haze> m ok
<z1haze> thanks
<helmut_> hi
<teju> hi all.. i have an ubuntu host server...i created 2 bridges br0 and br1 on my host server.... can I configure a VM to use both the bridges??
<cfhowlett> !server|teju,
<ubottu> teju,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<teju> ubottu: i went through many online manuals...but,no help
<ubottu> teju: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mregg> Hi - I have some questions on Samba config please
<cfhowlett> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<cfhowlett> mregg, ask away
<mregg> Ok, but I need some further help
<mregg> So, what I'd like to know is what permissions I must give my ubuntu shared folders
<mregg> Need help with linux permissions on samba shared folders
<cfhowlett> mregg, might be better asked in #ubuntu-server
<mregg> cfhowlett: ok, I'll try that, thanks for the tip
<nikolam> I would like to run application under wine (game) But I would like to isolate it from the rest of the system. (and file system). Can i use openvz or something similar, to isolate everything under wine, not to be able to read/write everywhere?
<jpds> nikolam: Use AppArmor.
<nikolam> aha, jpds it can isolate programs, so I set rules for them, right
<jpds> If you're going to do virt, you might as well virtualize Windows in a VM and run the game in that.
<nikolam> jpds, yeah, but don't know what would be faster. I suspect virtualizing whole OS would be slower
<ifireball> hi there, I'm trying to upgrade 13.4 to 13.10, getting "Your Ubuntu release is not supported anymore" from update-manager -c instead of the update window
<chinhnv> hello
<ifireball> hi
<chinhnv> how are u today?
<cfhowlett_> ifireball, 13.04 has reached end of life
<ifireball> cfhowlett_, I know that is why I want to upgrade
<cfhowlett_> chinhnv, what is your ubuntu support question?
<cfhowlett_> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ckknight> what is the cause of read only file system in ubuntu?
<zgsppdale> Can I train dragons like I can with dragonfly BSD?
<cfhowlett_> ifireball, see the ^^^
<zgsppdale> Just kiddding
<zgsppdale> X3
<cfhowlett_> !behelpful|zgsppdale,
<ubottu> zgsppdale,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<somsip> ckknight: deliberately mounted as RO, remounted RO after errors experienced, media not rewriteable, media damaged...
<somsip> s/rewriteable/writeable
<zgsppdale> mv ~/ /dev/null
<zgsppdale> Oops
<chinhnv> I want to installing skype
<cfhowlett_> chinhnv, and?
<cfhowlett_> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<nikolam> cfhowlett_, while also encrypting communication with SIP and ekiga is also an issue....
<kibibyte> hi im trying to kill remote process in my script but when im trying: ssh test@localhost "pkill -f myprocces" im getting "Operation not permitted error"
<somsip> kibibyte: ssh to the server and run that command. Is there any output?
<ifireball> cfhowlett_, this guide doesn't seem to say how to actually do the upgrade, just list preperations, and talk about way older releases
<kibibyte> when i login manually and execute this command it works ok
<Atw> can you send 'sudo' as part of the ssh one liner? I don't know but maybe that would do it.
<kibibyte> ?
<kibibyte> hm
<cfhowlett_> ifireball, the update methods described work - ignore the "way older" releases and do the process
<kibibyte> somsip, any sugestions
<kibibyte> ?
<nikolam> jpds, thanks ;p
<somsip> kibibyte: do you ssh in as the same user that's in the command you posted before?
<kibibyte> yes
<cfhowlett_> ifireball, all that said, you might find it easier to just .torrent the current release (or 12.04 for Long Term Support) and do a clean install
<dwarder> The following packages have unmet dependencies: pinba-engine-mysql-5.5 : Depends: mysql-server-core-5.5 (< 5.5.33) but 5.5.35-0ubuntu0.13.10.2 is to be installed
<somsip> kibibyte: and the process is definitely running?
<dwarder> do i need to upgrade my mysql
<dwarder> ?
<dwarder> or do i need i higher version of the pinba
<ifireball> cfhowlett_, no way, I've beed dist upgrading for more then 10 years, I don't have all say to rebuild everything
<cfhowlett_> ifireball, OK then -
<xyzwhatever> how can I find out whether other computers can access a port that I specified in iptables?
<ifireball> cfhowlett_, I'n'm just annoyed at the baring dead canonical decision to not show the dist upgrade GUI after a certain date, I'd expect that from Apple or Microsoft, not them
<kibibyte> somsip, not it does not run it tries to kill some other proceses
<cfhowlett_> ifireball, switch to LTS for a more extended support calendar
<ifireball> cfhowlett_, That being said, the page you gave me talks endlessly about dependencies, but doesn't stat what the command for upgrade is
<somsip> kibibyte: you've lost me there...
<kibibyte> pkill: killing pid 19390 failed: Operation not permitted
<kibibyte> pkill: killing pid 19391 failed: Operation not permitted
<kibibyte> somsip, but i dont know why it tries to kill it
<kibibyte> since if i execute it by hand there no such result
<somsip> kibibyte: and are those processes running when the pkill command is issued?>
<kibibyte> maybe
<ifireball> cfhowlett_, I don't to switch to anything just want to upgrade from before-latest to latest a couple of days after it was EOLes it doens't seem to much to ask
<cfhowlett_> ifireball, see the 8.10 to 9.04 page   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Intrepid
<somsip> kibibyte: I think 'definitely' is the answer needed to make sure that command does not fail
<kibibyte> i want kill old process if its running and start it again
<somsip> kibibyte: then you need a script to do that, the ssh in to run the script
<somsip> *then ssh in...
<kibibyte> somsip but im executing sequence of commands over ssh
<kibibyte> to kill and start it
<somsip> kibibyte: if it is not running when you pkill it, you will get an error won't you?
<kibibyte> somsip, no
<kibibyte> test@b-desk:~$ pkill -f foo
<kibibyte> test@b-desk:~$
<kibibyte> see
<somsip> kibibyte: ok - so you don't
<kibibyte> no error
<chinhnv> I want to know my ubuntu of 32-bit or 64-bit?
<xyzwhatever> chinhnv: type "uname -a"
<G|ass> are all windows 8 version able to change language and locals?
<chinhnv> where?
<somsip> G|ass: this is the ubuntu support channel. You need ##windows
<xyzwhatever> in terminal of course
<cfhowlett_> G|ass, ask in #windows
<G|ass> sorry wrong window
<xyzwhatever> helps i cant get vnc server working on centOS :/
<somsip> xyzwhatever: how does ubuntu support relate to that problem?
<cfhowlett_> xyzwhatever, take it up with the centOS channel - this is ubuntu
<xyzwhatever> cant enter the cenos channel :(
<somsip> xyzwhatever: it's still not an ubuntu support issue
<cfhowlett_> xyzwhatever, so - not our issue.
<somsip> cfhowlett_: who's lagging who here? ;)
<DJones> xyzwhatever: If you join #freenode, there should be somebody that can help you get into the centos channel, from memory, that channel may need a registered nick before you can join
<cfhowlett_> somsip, usually I give cookies.  you're going to force me to take yours
<cfhowlett_> :0
<somsip> cfhowlett_: gah! Sshh now. Ops are here...
<Kartagis> xyzwhatever: register yout nick
<chinhnv> Does means i686?
<somsip> chinhnv: 64 bit
<chinhnv> thank you
<Kartagis> isn't i686 32 and x86_64 64?
<cfhowlett_> Kartagis, yep
<somsip> chinhnv: looks like I'm wrong on that one. I defer.
<Atw> Question, I'm running a 12.04 server and when I change users while ssh'd in my Ruby version changes, even after going back to the first user? ie "ssh deploy@1111 , ruby -v = 2.0 , su user  , ruby -v = 1.9.1 , su deploy , ruby -v = 1.9.1 (not back to 2.0? why?)" Is this a Path issue, or what is going on here?
<sazawal> I am using Ubuntu 13.04 64 bit with gnome-shell. My screen suddenly turns fuzzy with yellow-blue color and freezes. Keyboard-mouse stops working, even Ctrl Alt F1 doesnt work. Here is a video of the screen I shot with a camera https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1K0QYjon9I. I have looked at the system logs but couldnt find anything. Also before the crash I can see display tearing up with a flash in blue color 4-5 times. Please help.
<zgsppdale> Back
<cfhowlett_> sazawal, 13.04 has reached end of life and is no longer supported
<zgsppdale> :3
<cfhowlett_> !server|Atw,
<ubottu> Atw,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<sazawal> cfhowlett_, yes but its been few days only. I need some more time to upgrade it. The problem was already there and I am facing this for like one month.
<somsip> Atw: I understand rbenv can be run in .bashrc or similar. Is there any way this is causing a different version to be recognised?
<somsip> Atw: not run, but initialilsed...whatever
<cfhowlett_> sazawal, could be that upgrading will fix it.  anyway - end of life = end of support.
<jatt> what does the 't' mean in the following permissions?:
<jatt> drwxrwxr-t
<sazawal> cfhowlett_, I know upgrading will fix it. But I am not in a position to upgrade it at this moment. Anyways, thanks for the suggestion.
<Atw> somsip I do have rbenv installed, but can you explain why is would change? are programs installed per user by default?
<somsip> Atw: I have no idea about ruby itself, but I suppose that is possible. deploy has a different version installed locally than root. Dunno to be sure though
<Atw> somsip I guess really I'm just trying to understand 'local' vs 'root' vs 'user' etc, ruby I don't really care about, I just want to know a little about what the OS might be doing.
<somsip> Atw: I can only give you a python analogy, with virtualenv. When virtualenv is activated, it adds PATH for a version of python installed in the project files so that is version accessible to the user. If another user does not activate virtualenv, the systemwide version will be the one they use. Not sure if that helps, or if it is the same in ruby/rbenv
<ifireball> Atw, I don't know about rbenv , but RVM simply adds settings to your shell dotfiles that makes it change PATH to poing to the proper ruby release accordign to where you are
<vorticesoft> anyone knows an alternative to teamviewer? as easy to setup as teamviewer
<Robuk> <fireball> Try Robomon
<Robuk> <fireball> it uses VPN , and vnc for screen shareing.
<Robuk> <fireball> and its free
<ifireball> Robuk, I think you should say that to vorticesoft
<vorticesoft> :)
<vorticesoft> yes :)
<Robuk> <fireball> yes sorry for that , double vision first thing in morning.
<Robuk> <vorticesoft> that last chat was for you , but you worked that out :-)
<dwarder> guys what shoudl i do with this ? http://pastebin.com/kiABYLPA
<dwarder> upgrading mysql-server and mysql-client packages didn't help
<vorticesoft> jeje yes, but robomon is windows only??
<vorticesoft> google doesn't give me much information
<Robuk> <vorticesoft> sorry its remobo .. http://www.remobo.com/download
<vorticesoft> thank you robuk
<vorticesoft> i'm going to test it
<alumno> hi
<sazawal> I am using Ubuntu 13.04 64 bit with gnome-shell. My screen suddenly turns fuzzy with yellow-blue color and freezes. Keyboard-mouse stops working, even Ctrl Alt F1 doesnt work. Here is a video of the screen I shot with a camera https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1K0QYjon9I. I have looked at the system logs but couldnt find anything. Also before the crash I can see display tearing up with a flash in blue color 4-5 times. Please help.
<vorticesoft> hi alumno
<Robuk> <vorticesoft> you get your clients to install this , and then on your screen you can see your clients and can then remote scrren on to them in a vpn tunnel.
<Robuk> <sazawal> you have a nvidia card ?
<sazawal> Robuk, No, I dont think so. My System Settings>Details>Graphics says Intel® Ivybridge Desktop
<vorticesoft> Robuk, I need to setup for them teamviewer too, so it's similar in this
<Atw> sazawal I would try two things, booting from a Live CD OS (to test if its your install), try another monitor/TV (that might be the issue), if that isn't it look to the GPU, maybe try on board/CPU if you have a new intel one.
<Rache> привет
<Rory> !ru | Rache
<ubottu> Rache: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sazawal> Atw, But the screen freeze happens all of a sudden. I am not sure when it is going to happen. Otherwise, the system is working fine.
<Huike> I'm installing ubuntu 12.04.4 on a new pc with Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 M/B, AMD Athlon II X2 250 CPU, Sapphire HD7950 MAC edition vga card, OCZ DDR3 2x2GB RAM. the problem is the USB 3.0 with VIA VL805 chipset is not working in ubuntu. insert anything there is no response in ubuntu. any idea?
<sazawal> Atw, I am sure it is not a monitor issue, it switched my monitor off and on and it still displays the same
<sazawal> I switched*
<Atw> sazawal maybe look into Heat or driver issues. Also running a Live OS for a day or two if that is an option would let you see if it happens there, meaning hardware vs install issue.
<Robuk> <sazwal> I do beleive that intel have created new linux drivers now. tat should fix your problem https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<sazawal> Atw, right I can do that. Is there something you can say looking at the system logs just before the crash?
<sazawal> Robuk, It is for Ubuntu 13.10. I have downloaded it but it says dependency is not satisfiable libglib2.0-0 (>=2.37.3)
<hsync> leace
<weini> hy :)
<weini> sb is here who work with the btrfs filesystem?
<ryan___> hello
<weini> hy
<ryan___> i have an error installing ubuntu
<weini> which?
<Huike> I'm installing ubuntu 12.04.4 on a new pc with Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 M/B, AMD Athlon II X2 250 CPU, Sapphire HD7950 MAC edition vga card, OCZ DDR3 2x2GB RAM. the problem is the USB 3.0 with VIA VL805 chipset is not working in ubuntu. insert anything there is no response in ubuntu. any idea?
<ryan___> i want to dual boot, i loaded ubuntu onto a usb stick and pressed F12 to start the boot manager. I select the language, join wifi. and then it says your computer has no detected operating systems, which i know is not true
<Robuk> <sazawal> run sudo apt-get update
<ryan___> im not linux
<sazawal> Robuk, I do that everyday. The problem persists.
<marz> I can no longer connect to WiFi. No wlan0 appears when i type in "ifconfig".
<ryan___> i want to dual boot. but the install says i have no OS on my computer
<Robuk> <sazawal> Then install sudo apt-get install -f libglib2.0-0 [or better]
<ryan___> i am not linux
<ryan___> can anyone help me please?
<ryan___> hello anyone
<Waynes> What does it mean if the gateway is '*' when using "route" command? I read the man pages and it says in this case, gateway is not set, but where do my packets go then?
<Ben64> ryan___: you're going to need to give a lot more information if you want help here
<ryan___> i cannot say it simpler, i went to install UBUNTU and it says i have no detected OS on my pc
<Ben64> what is "it"
<Waynes> E.g. I have "Destination: 192.168.0.0 Gateway: * Genmask: 255.255.0.0", will all my packets to 192.168.something.something be discarded?
<Atw> Ben64 I think 'it' is his ubuntu-loaded usb stick, during the install it tells him that.
<ryan___> yes ben
<Robuk> <Waynes> * the packets will default to 0.0.0.0 as no gateway is currently set . 0.0.0.0 is the internet or your routers wan in most cases.
<Ben64> ryan___: post a screenshot of it
<Waynes> Robuk: So * is another name for default gateway?
<ryan___> i cant do that
<Ben64> why not
<ryan___> it is exactly the same as this
<ryan___> http://i.imgur.com/okaqb.png
<madzik> hello is anyone here familiar with python
<madzik> ?
<sazawal> Robuk, Are you sure this is a graphics driver issue? I don't want things to mess up more.
<Waynes> madzik: #python
<Ben64> ryan___: ok, and what's the other operating system on the drive right now
<ryan___> windows 8.1
<Ben64> ryan___: there you go, now we have enough information. the problem is probably due to efi and/or gpt
<ryan___> and what is that?
<Hecter2> how do i list exact service name
<Robuk> <sazawal>  Going by my expirence , shering of the screen , pixels everywhaere and just a mess for a screen have always been driver issues for me . All mine have nenn on nvida.
<Hecter2> i need to restart mysql
<Hecter2> sudo: unable to resolve host terran
<Hecter2> start: unrecognized service
<Robuk> <sazwal> I herd that Intel have now released much better and stable drivers now for linux
<Hecter2> - /etc/phpmyadmin$ sudo service start mysql
<Hecter2> sudo: unable to resolve host terran
<Hecter2> start: unrecognized service
<ryan___> ben
<sazawal> Robuk, Okay, then I can try this.
<Robuk> <sazawal> you can do what you feel is right for your self, just giving you some idea. Please dont follow if you think its no right or your unsure.
<marz> I can no longer connect to WiFI, no wlan0 appears when i type in "ifconfig"
<Ben64> !efi | ryan___
<ubottu> ryan___: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sazawal> Robuk, I have filed a bug on launchpad. Let's see if someone fixes it then I am alright, otherwise I will try your solution.
<Hecter> got it sudo service mysql restart
<ryan___> makes no sense
<marz> I'm having problems connecting to WiFi
<ActionParsnip> marz: what wifi chip?
<Robuk> <Sazawal> i had dreadful issue with my GFX when i was on beta ubuntu13 only to find out that nvidia drive for my card only goes upto 304 .
<marz> ActionParsnip: I can see it in "AdditionalDrivers" It says that it is activated and currently in use. It's a Broadcom STA wireless driver
<Robuk> <Waynes> if you run mrt www. google.com do you get replies back ?
<sazawal> Robuk, Ok. There was something strange with my graphics card. I did not see anything appearing in Software Properties > Additional Drivers and it said "No proprietary drivers in use". I searched more and I found that this is some hi-performance graphics card newly launched by intel.
<marz> there is no wlan0 when i type in "ifconfig"
<Robuk> <sazawal> i believe the ivy sandybridge graphics cards also had a windows updates as weall.
<marz> ifconfig doesn't show wlan0
<sazawal> Robuk, every card in the world supports windows.
<safrir> Hi.  I'm trying to mount a FS and I get JBD2: recovery failed , EXT4-fs (dm-1): error loading journal
<safrir> what shall i do?
<Seagull> yay
<Seagull> i figured it out
<Seagull> w0w
<Seagull> thanks 2 everyone who helped
<Robuk> <safrir> make sure its not mounted at all find out what device its on , then run fschk.ext4 /dev/<name> ....http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/repairing-linux-ext2-or-ext3-file-system.html
<safrir> Robuk: how can i know it's not mounted?
<dwarder> is there a way i can isntall mysql version 5.5.33 instead of 5.5.34 that is the version installed in ubunt 13.10?
<Robuk> <safrir> the comamnd is just mount
<safrir> ok ty
<safrir> all the partitions  suddenly disappeared except the live cd
<safrir> i can't see the HD
<Robuk> <safrir> most prob nothing is mounted
<safrir> Robuk: i get fsck.ext4: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/.....   Could this be a zero-length partition?
<thegravy> hi ubuntu users :) anybody know about a radio for linux with option to delay the audio? to fit what i hear in the radio with what i see in the tv (sports).
<safrir> thegravy: maybe vlc has it
<thegravy> safrir: vlc got this option?
<safrir> thegravy: at least with video
<thegravy> ok safrir will see if i can do that with vlc... i use in windows clacradio, but i cant use it with wine
<dwarder> is there a way i can isntall mysql version 5.5.33 instead of 5.5.34 that is the version installed in ubunt 13.10?
<Robuk> <safrir> What message was dissplayed ?
<ohmy> hi
<ohmy> my ubuntu server crashes (power cut) recently, everything looks fine except apache2 that refuses to start (service apache2 start or /etc/init.d/apache2 start)
<ohmy> the commands does not output anything
<ohmy> Bonjour
<Rory> ohmy: Can you put the contents of the "/var/log/apache2/error.log" file on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Rory> ohmy: sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; sudo pastebinit /var/log/apache2/error.log
<jfer> I was wondering if Ubuntu will run on a Dell Inspiron Oak 15 Main HS 5537?
<gordonjcp> jfer: probably, try it and see
<Rory> jfer: Almost certainly yes, just try a live USB and find out
<jfer> I was looking to buy one
<Rory> jfer: It's rare that it won't just flat-out "not work", these days
<Rory> jfer: If you have any issues, they'll tend to be specific ones like "wireless doesn't work out of the box", with specific fixes
<jfer> I see.
<jfer> Any good forums to look for these specific issues?
<dwarder> how to donwgrade mysql 5.5.34 to 5.5.32 on ubuntu 13.10?
<dwarder> downgrade
<ohmy> Rory: all the log is before the crash http://paste.ubuntu.com/6930473/
<Rory> jfer: The best thing would be to look at the specific hardware it uses, most importantly the wireless chipset and graphics card
<Rory> jfer: And then look for Ubuntu support of those components
<jfer> Rory: Thanks for your help. I will do that.
<chare> omg what is this upper left corner workspace switcher shit in linux mint
<gordonjcp> !mint | chare
<ubottu> chare: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<chare> god damn it linux mint is almost as bad as ubuntu
<gordonjcp> :-D
<gordonjcp> Mint will be good when it ships with Unity as the default desktop
<chare> unity is EVEN WORSE
<gordonjcp> unity is about the best DE out there
<bazhang> no cursing here chare
<gordonjcp> everything else flat out sucks
<Rory> !nounity | Oh boy, are we discussing whether or not Unity is good?
<ubottu> Oh boy, are we discussing whether or not Unity is good?: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? Se
<chare> stop supporting unity
<chare> you're just making ubuntu worse
<bazhang> !ot | chare
<ubottu> chare: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ben64> if you don't like it, don't use it. rant somewhere else
<pipegeek> hi, folks.  I'm trying to rebundle one of the AMIs from https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/ (the precise amd64 s3-backed one), and I can't figure out why connections to the newly-minted AMI on port 22 are timing out
<pipegeek> any idea what I might be missing here?  I see sshd starting, and I see it configuring itself with the correct private IP.  Is there a particular trick to rebundling the ubuntu AMIs?
<Rory> pipegeek: If you're bringing it up on AWS, make sure the security groups are configured correctly to allow inbound TCP/22 from your network
<joshu_> is it possible to install ubuntu on a hard drive using squashfs so that there are two ubuntu installs?
<pipegeek> Rory, they are.
<Rory> joshu_: Do you need squashfs specifically? Because you can install Ubuntu as many times as you like on one machine, all in different partitions
<pipegeek> from 0.0.0.0/0 in fact
<Rory> pipegeek: When you say you "see sshd starting" where do you see this?
<pipegeek> Rory, in the console output in the aws console
<Rory> Does that give you an interactive shell?
<pipegeek> Rory, actually, no.  I see the ssh host keys being generated
<pipegeek> Rory, no, it does not.
<dupingping> Hi
<dupingping> I had registered my app at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps
<dupingping> How can I distribute myapp in the world?
<bazhang> !ppa | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Rory> pipegeek: Can you reach any other services on that instance, such as HTTP?
<Scroff> What happens if you telnet to port 22 on the server?
<joshu_> Rory I would like to have it so that there are two Ubuntu installs on the hard drive as in active image and old image. I've seen this done with some ISO distributions based on debian and would like to do the same if possible.
<pipegeek> Rory, there are no other services on the instance
<Scroff> Does that time out too?
<Rory> pipegeek: Can you pastebin the output of "ssh -vv username@machine-address" - feel free to scrub IPs if you prefer.
<Rory> pipegeek: `paste`
<Rory> pipegeek: Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<ActionParsnip> chare: you don't have to use Unity, so no it's fine as it is
<pipegeek> Rory, there's only six lines of output, the last of which is, connection timed out
<Rory> pipegeek: Okay can you do "telnet hostname 22"
<Rory> pipegeek: And see if it says "connected to..."
<dupingping> Yesterday I removed some two tiny partions from the disk,
<pipegeek> Rory, also timing out
<dupingping> Today it won't boot. I opened my computer from USB now,
<dupingping> but I can not install grub from chroot.
<ActionParsnip> pipegeek: have you tried to SSH using the -v option for (v)erbose output?
<dupingping> I run sudo blkid I noticed that my ubuntu installed partition moved from sda6 to sda5.
<dupingping> First I run sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt then sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda5 but I get following error.
<pipegeek> ActionParsnip, yes.  It is timing out trying to connect to the port.  There are only six lines of output.
<dupingping> following error is shown:
<Rory> pipegeek: Okay, so that means either nothing is listening on port 22, or that there's some firewall between you and the instance
<ActionParsnip> dupingping: isnt sda5 always the extended partition?
<pipegeek> Rory, so, if it's a firewall problem, it's not the security group.  Could it be UFW interfering with things?
<dupingping> sda5 is extended partition.
<bazhang> !enter | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Rory> pipegeek: Out of interest, what's the IP you're trying to connect to? Is it like "ip-10-86..." or is it like "ec2-54-229..."
<dupingping> sorry, bazhang
<ActionParsnip> dupingping: then it will be on sda6 which is the first logical partition in the extended partition
<pipegeek> Rory, well, neither, since I'm connecting to the IP directly.  But it's the latter
<pipegeek> ie, the public ip
<Rory> pipegeek: Yeah sure that's what iw as getting at
<dupingping> ActionParsnip: yes.
<dupingping> ActionParsnip: then now what do i do.
<pipegeek> Rory, also, the instance I created the ami from was configured identically, and worked fine
<ActionParsnip> dupingping: so explains the error.....
<Scroff> What's the status of the 2 health checks in AWS?
<pipegeek> Rory, so, either ufw or sshd seems at fault.  I'm not sure why it would be either
<Scroff> Does it say 2/2 passed (after you refresh a few times)
<dupingping> following messages are shown:
<Rory> pipegeek: Could you try to build a new AMI with apache2 or something listening? If that works, but sshd doesn't it'll help narrow down your search
<ActionParsnip> pipegeek: public IP? as in over WWW?
<pipegeek> ActionParsnip, huh?
<Rory> ActionParsnip: Presumably an elastic IP, yes they're globally routable, "real" addresses
<pipegeek> And Rory , sure
<dupingping> "/usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding."
<dupingping> "/usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be"
<ActionParsnip> pipegeek: you cannot install grub to sda5 as its not a real partition per-se
<dupingping> "installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their   "
<Scroff> Is the instance in a VPC?
<dupingping> "use is discouraged..
<ActionParsnip> Rory: can you ping the IP?
<Scroff> And the other one you can connect to, is it in the same subnet?
<Rory> ActionParsnip: It's not me it's pipegeek. And by default, you can't ping instances
<dupingping> ActionParsnip: what?
<nikolam> for some reason, I can not use Broadcom NeXteme BCM5721 os Ubuntu 13.10 (and 12.10 previously). It is displayed as Disabled in lshw and does not come up, whatever I put in /etc/network/interfaces (ifconfic does not affect it). Worked on 12.04 32bit.
<nikolam> and for 12.10/13.10 motherboard is changed and same install used
<dupingping> ActionParsnip: detail about it?
<pipegeek> Rory, that's a really good point though
<pipegeek> I'll open up ICMP to it and see if it's pingable
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: do you dual boot?
<Rory> Yeah basically you just need to see if it's a networking problem between you and the instance, or if it's a systems problem with some configuration on the instance
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: try:  sudo rfkill unblock all
<thegravy> finally i found a radiodelay application, read me file explain the use of it, but theres no info on where in need to put the file. http://sourceforge.net/projects/delayradio/ this is the file. any help on where i need to put hte file?
<nikolam> mm ActionParsnip I think it recognized some xp during install , so yes. I could be able to verify it working, yes
<Rory> pipegeek: It might be useful if you screenshotted the instance information panel on the EC" console
<Rory> pipegeek: EC2*
<pipegeek> Rory, will do.  Also, the instance *is* pingable, which suggests a problem with sshd
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, it is ethernet LAN card, i did tha
<Rory> pipegeek: Okay so it's likely the service simply isn't running. Not sure how the manual AMI build-process works, as we have a set of build-scripts with Salt and some automatic buildslaves at work, but the command you want is: sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults
<pipegeek> Rory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6930548/
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: did it bring the interface up?
<dupingping> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Rory> pipegeek: What's this?
<pipegeek> console output.
<pipegeek> the "screenshot" you wanted ;)
<dupingping> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, no it did not
<pipegeek> Rory, and, I know the instance itself is reboot-safe.  I've rebooted it.  So presumably ssh is enabled in init.
<dupingping> and.
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: try unloading and reloading the kernel module driving it
<nikolam> neither ifconfig up does it, even if fixed settings are in /etc/network/interfaces. I have wilreless up.
<safrir> hi
<Busybyeski> if i'm interested in running couchpotato, what would be a good working directory, since it's sortof "software" through scripts but i'll also want to git into it every once in a while? is there a good spot in the filesystem for that kind of idea?
<pipegeek> Rory, interesting.  Comparing it to the instance it was based on... there's a lot that's meant to happen after that point, and isn't happening
<pipegeek> so, okay.  The instance isn't booting all the way
<pipegeek> it's blocking for some reason
<ActionParsnip> Busybyeski: http://www.linuxplained.com/install-couchpotato-v2-on-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> Busybyeski: http://www.gizmojunkee.com/2013/10/setup-couchpotato-on-ubuntu-12-04-server/
<safrir> How can I run fsck.ext4 on a logical volume?  i get a fsck.ext4: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/dm-0
<ActionParsnip> safrir: is the partition unmounted?
<Busybyeski> ActionParsnip: are hidden directories often used for that kind of thing?
<ActionParsnip> Busybyeski: why does it matter?
<Busybyeski> ActionParsnip: i just don't want to have a cluttered system, if that makes sense
<ActionParsnip> Busybyeski: as long as the folders are referenced correctly you can have them unhidden or hidden
<Busybyeski> but there's no convention for software built from source?
<Robuk> <safrir> try running sudo lvdisplay
<safrir> ActionParsnip: i typed mount and i don't see it
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, no effect, unloading/loading kernel module tg3 for Broadcom NeXteme BCM5721
<pipegeek> Rory, hey.  So, when I rebooted the instance in question, it spit out something potentially relevant: "Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket"
<pipegeek> "No such file or directory"
<nikolam> it shows on ifconfig -a but does not come online
<pipegeek> could that cause the init system to block indefinitely?
<safrir> Robuk: How can I know it's mounted?
<Robuk> <safrir> the dev/dm-0 is not a normal drive dev name . also sun sudo fdisk -l dose your drive show up in the list. if so what device name is it given.
<pipegeek> man, I haven't had to do this in years
<pipegeek> I didn't miss it :P
<nikolam> Ethernet network is geyed out in network manager
<safrir> Robuk: maybe there's an lvm partition inside the LV, i'm not sure
<Robuk> What was originaly on this drive . OS wise
<noiano> hello
<chinhnv> Error: Brokencount >0.
<chinhnv> help me
<safrir> Robuk: i think it was lvm inside LV, or the other way around... ext4
<safrir> no fs
<safrir> err, no OS
<noiano> I was asked the meaning of this command "$ sh << exit " ... I was unable to answer ... help ? :)
<safrir> Robuk: in fdisk it says the partition doesn't contain a valid partition table
<pipegeek> Rory, THAT WAS IT
<pipegeek> it was dbus
<pipegeek> *damn* it
<joshu_> Rory Is what I wrote possible?
<noiano> anyone ? :)
<pipegeek> I miss sysvinit
<fabioleitenunes> hallo
<dupingping> hallo?
<fabioleitenunes> haha
<Rory> joshu_: Honestly, I am not sure. I think rather than thinking about how to do the implementaion you picked, you ought to explain to the channel what you want to achieve
<Rory> joshu_: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#goal
<Rory> joshu_: Apologies for that page's use of "stupid" and "smart" questions
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, 'ifup eth2' had affect on bringing it up of eth2, instead of ifconfig eth2 up
<joshu_> Rory Well to elaborate on what I've already said. Can I install Ubuntu in such a way that there are two "images" of Ubuntu on the hard drive. You boot into the active image and work as normal. You can update the non-active image of Ubuntu without effecting the active one. When you reboot the non-active, updated image is set as active.
<pipegeek> Rory, well, I thought I had it, but I haven't reproduced my succes.
<pipegeek> I'm giving up for the night
<Rory> joshu_: That sounds interesting, but I'm not sure what the best way to do it is. What use-case do you have for such a situation? have you considered maybe putting using a Virtualbox instead, allowing you to take snapshots in time and go back to the, etc?
<Rory> pipegeek: Sorry I couldn#t be more help, I'm sure you'll get it sorted in the morning
<pipegeek> thanks for your help :)
<gopi> Hi any one can help me
<OerHeks> gopi, maybe, just ask your question and find out
<gopi> ok ... i recently installed umbrello. But it won't starts
<gopi> i searched on net also. I dont know what to do?
<gopi> can you help me?
<Rory> gopi: If you open a Terminal and run the "umbrello" command, do you see an error output?
<Rory> gopi: Also, what Ubuntu version are you using, and how did you install Umbrello?
<gopi> i tried.... no error but still no response
<gopi> 13.10
<Rory> gopi: You get no output at all, when you type umbrello on the shell and press Return?
<Rory> gopi: Could you please show me the full output? Ctrl-Shift-C to copy from a terminal
<Rory> gopi: Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<gopi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6930750/
<gopi> Please check it
<Rory> gopi: How did you install it?
<gopi> that is the output when i type umbrello in terminal
<gopi> installed via software center
<Rory> gopi: Can you run the following command to delete your user's umbrello configs? Take care to type it exactly: rm ~/.kde4/share/config/umbrellorc
<Rory> gopi: After that, try running it again and see if it opens
<gopi> rm: cannot remove ‘/home/gopi/.kde4/share/config/umbrellorc’: No such file or directory
<gopi> it says no such file
<gopi> what to do?
<md_nfs> Hello every one my grub menu not showing when i reinstall window 7. what can i do for this?
<Rory> gopi: OK. Are there any other users on your machine you can try launching it from? Or the Guest user? Could you see if it works from another user?
<Rory> gopi: That way I know if it's a problem with your user configuraqtion, or a problem with the whole program
<Rory> !grub | md_nfs
<ubottu> md_nfs: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<gopi> ok... i'll try it from guest user and tell you
<gopi>  umbrello    --geometry 600x400+0+0
<gopi> this solves my problem now
<gopi> thank you
<jotanpls> So I've installed Awesome WM but can't figure out how to change background yet
<jotanpls> how do I go about
<Rory> jotanpls: I searched on Google for "awesomewm change desktop background" and found this page http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/My_first_awesome#Change_the_background_image
<Rory> jotanpls: You edit the theme.lua config file in the directory for your chosen theme, and add/edit a line like:  theme.wallpaper_cmd = { "awsetbg /usr/share/awesome/themes/default/background.png" }
<kaifat> Hi everybody
<mariappp> #perl
<mariappp> hi
<mariappp> someone know about perl?
<kaifat> I don't know #perl channel?
<she_dyed> j #perl put a slash in front mariappp
<SteveBell> hi all. any idea how to fix those permission issues? line 18-22 http://pastebin.com/EM9rhetZ
<Segfault_> Hello. Is there any good graphical software to create custom keyboard layouts? I have tried using xkbmap but that is not good enough. I want a graphical representation of the layout
<jotanpls> Segfault_: define " not good enough "
<jotanpls> Segfault_: just run $ set xkbmap [keymap of choice]
<Segfault_> jotanpls: I found it had a steep learning curve and it was difficult to see the exact result after defining the files.
<jotanpls> Segfault_:  what are you running if I may ask :) ?
<Segfault_> jotanpls: My goal is to start with a standard english colemak layout and customize it to make norwegian characters easier to type
<Segfault_> jotanpls: What I am running? Ubuntu Gnome 13.10
<Segfault_> Gnome 2.x had a graphical utility for this, but since Unity/Gnome Shell there is no tool for this
<SteveBell> anybody an idea?
<Segfault_> SteveBell: The user that is running the program does not have access to those folders. You can try "chmod o+rx" but that will give everyone with access to the system read access to those folders
<OerHeks> SteveBell, sounds like this issue, http://askubuntu.com/questions/150909/plex-wont-enter-my-home-directory-or-other-partitions
<OerHeks> add plex to your usersgroup
<trekkme> anyone familiar with deadbeef 0.6.1? I dont get filebrowser plugin running, in 0.5.6 it works fine
<SteveBell> OerHeks: exactly. I just stumbled upon this as well
<Arceye> lo
<Arceye> I need help, I am trying to get ubuntu 12.04 running but it is running like a bag of crap on a AMD ahtlon64 3700+ with 2Gb Ram and ati 3600HD gfx card
<OerHeks> Segfault_, this gui tool looks like what you need > http://simos.info/blog/archives/747/comment-page-1
<dwarder> Arceye: why so old version
<dwarder> Arceye: what exactly doesn
<dwarder> work
<OerHeks> Arceye, i can imagine that, ati 2xxx/3xxx/4xxx are no longer supported by the ati closed source driver
<Arceye> my understanding is that 12.04 is LTS which means its not experimental like newer versions
<bitness64> Arceye: HDD issue? maybe bad sectors are making it hard to read.
<Segfault_> OerHeks: Thanks, I have already tried that one, but I will try again. Had a problem with some dependecies, specifically "Antlr 3.1.2 Runtime environment for Python"
<Arceye> I am looking to replace winXP, but I want ubuntu to just be able to run smooth
<Arceye> the same hardware fly's along running XP
<bitness64> Arceye: are you duel booting on the same drive?
<Arceye> no
<Arceye> not dual booting at all
<Arceye> it just feels like I need an i7 just to run ubuntu
<wheatthin> Arceye, have you got a decent graphics card installed?
<Arceye> I have ati 3600HD
<wheatthin> what's your other hardware specifications?
<Arceye> amd64 3700+ 2Gb ram
<wheatthin> ok that should run fine with ubuntu actually
<wheatthin> which version of ubuntu are you using?
<jozefk> I did a fresh install on HDD, Ubuntu 12.0 LTS 64bit. Installed nVidia drivers. Rebooted. Had some problem with starting X after that but I fixed that. Now I attached the external monitor through HDMI and I see the desktop background image on it and I can move the cursor to it. Cursor becomes big, black X. And that's all what happens there. What am I missing?
<Arceye> wheatthin i'm afraid it doesn't, I am trying to run 12.04
<OerHeks> single core, and ati3xxxx which is unsupported by the ati driver ?
<Arceye> so my options are buy a better PC ? to run an OS which claims to run well on older hardware ?
<wheatthin> no.. buy an updated graphics card, or switch to xubuntu
<kostkon> Arceye: it doesn't claim that. it's just a graphics driver problem
<OerHeks> Arceye, you could run xubuntu, which is a light desktop, but don't expect Youtube to run flawlessly on a single core
<kostkon> Arceye: your cpu and gpu are fine for ubuntu in general
<Arceye> sorry for the negative mind.   but I tried Lubuntu and it was almost useless even the most basic things were almost impossible for me to do...    is xubuntu better ?
<ActionParsnip> Arceye: what were you having issue with in Lubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Arceye: Xubuntu has slightly more functionality, does more hand holding than Lubuntu
<HdJ-> bonjour :)
<Arceye> silly things like, I run dual monitor 2 monitors each with different resolution  , I managed to get it to work but the desktop background would not stretch correcltey
<Arceye> I couldnt get to system adminsitration , the option wasn't in menu's
<ActionParsnip> Arceye: its under preferences or system tools, its all there
<Arceye> give me a minute to boot into it and i'll look again
<Arceye> oh another hardware issue I have which wasn't supported in lubuntu was 4 channel sound :(
<ddssc> anyone knows how exactly I'm supposed to use this? http://datatables.net/plug-ins/api#fnColumnIndexToVisible
<Androo> I'd like to have one of my Upstart services start after an init.d script (basically, it depends on redis-server, and redis-server on 12.04 uses an init.d script).  Obviously the init.d script doesn't emit signals, and I'd rather not modify it.  Is there any good solution, short of writing my own Upstart script for redis?
<lucasredsn0w> hdon: :)
<Jpmh> I have a process, happens to be perl, that forked and then backticked to /usr/sbin/tor, this process is 2125, it created an sh as 2126 and this created 2127 running tor.  I want to kill the whole group.  I thought kill INT,-2125 would do it but I get the message no such job -2125
<biella> Most writers manage to get by because, as the deadline creeps closer, their fears of turning in nothing eventually surpasses their fears of turning in something terrible. But I’ve watched a surprising number of young journalists wreck, or nearly wreck, their careers by simply failing to hand in articles. These are all college graduates who can write in complete sentences, so it is not that they are lazy incompetents. Rather, they seem to be paralyzed by
<biella> the prospect of writing something that isn’t very good.
<biella> oppps
<lucasredsn0w> Jpmh: pkill <process-name>
<GPHemsley> Is there a way to move all windows of an application to another workspace at the same time?
<Jpmh> lucasredsn0w: do not want to do that - can't kill the perl process because there may be other processes
<lucasredsn0w> Oh
<lucasredsn0w> kill <PID>
<lucasredsn0w> kill 2125
<Jpmh> lucasredsn0w:  no - killing 2125 will kill it and make it defunct but it will not take the group with it.  this is the whole reason I did the minus sign to get the grouo
<lucasredsn0w> Disgusting..
<lucasredsn0w> Can you open the "System Monitor" and find out the process?
<Jpmh> lucasredsn0w: what?
<lucasredsn0w> the gnome system monitor
<Jpmh> lucasredsn0w: I tell you what there proesses are - see my initial questiom, they are 2125..2127
<wheatthin> he needs to SIGHUP instead of just killing
<Jpmh> wheatthin: let me try that - standby
<lucasredsn0w> yeah
<Jpmh> wheatthin: NO - if I do that with the postive pirocess ID it is like the INT, I just loose the ONE bot the group
<Jpmh> the problem seems to be that I don't understand the man page that says - sign will kill the group - but when I do it, it objects
<wheatthin> does it object cause you're not owner of the process?
<wheatthin> if so, then use sudo with the command
<Jpmh> I am the owner - that's why I can kill them individually
<wheatthin> Jpmh, try this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/392022/best-way-to-kill-all-child-processes
<OerHeks> Jpmh, maybe this answer is any help killing tor without losing other processes http://askubuntu.com/questions/355959/killing-tor-causes-all-the-present-and-future-windows-to-loose-the-frames
<safrir> how can i know what's mounted or located in a /dev/johnny/00 ?  i'm having troubles finding the fs i need to fsck
<Rory> safrir: you can type "mount" to see what's mounted
<hitsujiTMO> safrir: mount
<Yokobr> hi guys, i have a "broken" laptop, and i'm trying to use it as a torrent server. I had 100% system resources gone with Window$ and i'm wondering if linux would make any difference, since i guess that the main problem is on HDD I/O...
<safrir> hitsujiTMO:  i type mount and I dont see any of the /dev/file i'm dealing with
<wheatthin> Yokobr, you can try making a bootable liveusb
<hitsujiTMO> safrir: if its a /dev then just run the fsck directly on that
<hitsujiTMO> safrir: running: sudo blkid                   could help identify the right one
<wheatthin> But i'd suggest replacing the hard drive.. cause you'll burn out your usb drive
<wheatthin> torrenting*
<Jpmh> wheatthin: the page you refered me to says to do EXACTLY what I am doing, negative process ID, and this is what gives me the error
<wheatthin> are you sure you're using the right process id?
<wheatthin> :)
<Jpmh> OerHeks: this is not tor specific - I have tested.  It is true ALWAYS, I need a way to kill the process AND its children as the kill with neagive process ID is documented as doing
<Jpmh> wheatthin: yes - beacuase if I do the same process ID without the negative sign sure enough it kills it
<Jpmh> whea
<Yokobr> wheatthin, i'm trying to do not waste any money on this. I'm just wondering if linux could do a better job.
<Jpmh> wheatthin: I also tried - - (that is two minuesses) in case the shell was taking the first as meaning it was a command option
<yeats> safrir: if you're using lvs, you need to fsck the logical volume
<hitsujiTMO> Jpmh: have you run kill on the same process without the negative sign already?
<Jpmh> hitsujiTMO: yes - and it works - I do BTW keep bringing this all back up of course when I have killed parts of it in this testing
<Jpmh> the problem seems to be that I am noit understanding the man page for kill
<yeats> s/lvs/lvm/ - but looks like safrir has left :-/
<safrir> hitsujiTMO: i did a fsck on it, now i get  fsck.ext4: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to re-open  /dev/...
<hitsujiTMO> Jpmh: so if you kill the process, then its already dead ... running kill on non existing process will give you that error
<yeats> safrir: are you using lvm?
<safrir> yeats: yea
<yeats> safrir: then you need to fsck the logical volume itself
<safrir> yeats: i think i did, in blkid it says that dev/mapper is TYPE="ext4"
<yeats> oh - ok
<safrir> what shall i do? it's a 2TB drive with many files i didn't backup yet
<hitsujiTMO> safrir: can you: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<Jpmh> hitsujiTMO: correct - that's why after doing a test with a positive signal I restart the things so that it is alive and I get a new group of three to kill - I DO check that tge process is there with a PS first too
<safrir> yea
<Jpmh> hitsujiTMO: for example, right now I have 2340, 2341 and 2342 as the group, 2340 having created 41 etc.  If I kill 2340, it will become a zombie becasase 2341 is still alive, if I kill -2340 I get the error message
<hitsujiTMO> safrir: that should return 2 urls. can you copy the urls here please
<Jpmh> wheatthin: OerHeks and hitsujiTMO  - I thank you all for your attempts to help.  I will come back later and see if anyone else understands kill better than we all apparently do.  Thank You all
<safrir> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/QxdbSVT0  http://pastebin.com/mQNz5HNi
<hitsujiTMO> safrir: the hard drive is dead
<hitsujiTMO> safrir: lots of IO errors
<hitsujiTMO> safrir:  end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 468274680
<safrir> hitsujiTMO: but i don't see it in smart
<hitsujiTMO> safrir: its in your dmesg
<safrir> hitsujiTMO: is it possible to test it?
<gordonjcp> safrir: smart is not useful
<safrir> hitsujiTMO: what can i do to some something?
<gordonjcp> safrir: the line that hitsujiTMO pointed out means absolutely that the drive has failed
<hitsujiTMO> safrir: from the errors it doesn't even seem possible to ddrescue. You've lost your data i'm afraid
<safrir> can i dd the drive ?
<gordonjcp> safrir: is it an external drive?
<gordonjcp> safrir: maybe try replacing the cable
<safrir> gordonjcp: internal
<safrir> gordonjcp: ok
<gordonjcp> safrir: think it's a lost cause then
<safrir> gordonjcp: it died so suddenly without a warning, i had two OS problems i had to solve, and suddenly this
<gordonjcp> safrir: yup, that's what happens
<safrir> gordonjcp: but the timing is so odd, i installed some gpu drivers i totally should have had, then mouse froze on a drag and drop as it occassionaly happens, i switched to another tty and tried to restart x, then rebooted, and the hd is dead!?
<safrir> can i save any data?
<safrir> rescue
<hitsujiTMO> safrir: unlikely. as gordonjcp said, try another another sata cable in case that is faulty. Not much you can do beyond that
<batfastad> Hi everyone. Trying to create a RAID array of mixed drives, 2x 512B and 2x 4096B. Do I need to worry about partition alignment, RAID superblock alignment, then LVM alignment on top as these links suggest... http://askubuntu.com/a/19572 and http://tytso.livejournal.com/2009/02/20/
<dupingping> happy Valentine's Day!
<OerHeks> uh oh, is that today?
<dupingping> yes it is.
<hitsujiTMO> batfastad: aligning is pretty much redundant these days. It would be an optional choice and would removed some of the nag messages from partition tools
<dfrank> hi guys. Assume I have some gui application running: how can I get actual path to the file that is running?
<batfastad> hitsujiTMO: yeah was wondering if mdadm/lvm would just handle that for me these days
<dfrank> it is useful when some application is called by another gui application, and I want to know how can I actually run this (second) application without first one
<dupingping> dfrank: what? detail, and I think that you may use <xwininfo>
<hitsujiTMO> batfastad: main thing to worry about is the raid block size, which the defaults are usually suitable for everything anyway
<dfrank> dupingping: it actually shows some geometry stuff, but doesn't show the command
<tyler_d> happy friday all
<dupingping> dfrank: you may get it's process id?
<batfastad> hitsujiTMO: I was going for RAID 10 and I believe the default stripe is 64k, which mathmatically works for 4k drives and 512B. But this link http://askubuntu.com/a/19572 suggests that you need to take into account eh RAID superblock which can push the alignment off
<dfrank> dupingping: probably there is some log where I can see all the events, then running new application should be logged too
<dfrank> dupingping: process id... let me think
<dupingping> all window have it's process id, and you can get a filename about process id.
<hitsujiTMO> batfastad: if you're not running on SSDs then its not going to make a difference, if your running on SSDs then it will make a non noticable difference
<hitsujiTMO> dfrank: assuming the app is xchat: ps axe | grep xchat
<dfrank> hitsujiTMO: unfortunately I don't know the process title. Everything I see is some "user" title that is shown in the window title
<dfrank> hitsujiTMO: this title isn't returned by ps axe
<dfrank> hitsujiTMO: even GUI system monitor doesn't show these titles, unfortunately
<batfastad> hitsujiTMO: ok great, thanks for that
<dfrank> hitsujiTMO: yes, I got PID by xprop!
<dfrank> dupingping: ^
<hitsujiTMO> dfrank: sweet, now try: ps axe | grep <pid>             and see if you get anything interesting
<sandman13> does mint shares ubuntu's repos?
<sandman13> *share
<hitsujiTMO> sandman13: no
<hitsujiTMO> !mint | sandman13
<ubottu> sandman13: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionPa1snip> sandman13: it uses some ubuntu repos
<hitsujiTMO> o.O it does?
<ActionPa1snip> hitsujiTMO: sure, look at people's sudo apt-get update outputs on Mint forums
<cantstanya> you guys are quitters
<ActionPa1snip> still not supported here
<compdoc> I havent quit, yet
<cantstanya> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<cantstanya> seriously
<ActionPa1snip> cantstanya: quitters of what?
<cantstanya> how could you give in
<DJones> cantstanya: Thats a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<cantstanya> to poettering.
<hitsujiTMO> i see it does. interesting
<sandman13> that means installing packages in mint will take me forever if i install it
<cantstanya> DJones: where I was banned by IdleOne because he's jealous of my beauty
<ActionPa1snip> cantstanya: is this about pulseaudio?
<cantstanya> ActionPa1snip: no?
<cantstanya> I was already like "wow, how did upstart lose, you had it in the bag" and now this
<ActionPa1snip> cantstanya: im sure there was a rationale
<hitsujiTMO> !OT | cantstanya
<ubottu> cantstanya: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cantstanya> hitsujiTMO: again, I'm banned from there because IdleOne is jealous of my beauty
<Pici> cantstanya: Just because you are banned from our offtopic channel does not mean that you have a free pass to be offtopic in our other channels. How about trying to resolve your ban instead.
<ActionPa1snip> cantstanya: you are also forgetting that we are users, just like you so your rants are directed at the wrong people, so are worthless
<hitsujiTMO> cantstanya: still no reason to discuss it here. this is a support channel
<DJones> cantstanya: As I said earlier, its not a topic for discussion in #ubuntu, this channel is only for support issues
<cantstanya> ActionPa1snip: but the users should stand up
<dupingping> dfrank: what about?
<gordonjcp> oh, systemd
<gordonjcp> so is there going to be a fork of Ubuntu without a backdoor?
<dfrank> hitsujiTMO: thanks!
<jpds> gordonjcp: wut.
<DJones> gordonjcp: #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion
<dfrank> dupingping: thanks!
<dfrank> dupingping: actually command with params was returned by this command:    xprop | awk '($1=="_NET_WM_PID(CARDINAL)") {print $3}' | xargs ps h -o pid,cmd
<gordonjcp> DJones: also, how is the decision to turn Ubuntu into an unsupportable mess not a support issue?
<DJones> gordonjcp: Its been announced, but its not an imediate support issue, which is why its being pointed to -offtopic or -discuss
<Itherian> hi
<Itherian> anyone here?
<gordonjcp> DJones: fair enough
<gordonjcp> Itherian: lots of people
<Itherian> good I have a question
<Itherian> please
<Itherian> How do I get to Global compiler settings?
<Itherian> I been searching online and unable to find out hoe
<tomreyn> Itherian: global compiler settings? global to what, and which compiler?
<Itherian> gcc
<Itherian> I need to change a directory that it searches in
<tomreyn> hmm i'm not sure this channel provides support with C development and building software.
<bviktor> any reason for ubuntu 13.10 amd64 not showing windows when i select 'something else' during partitioning? how do i fix this?
<Itherian> ok what channel I need I am new to this
<bviktor> even though it's clearly visible under 'Disks"
<tomreyn> Itherian: #c sounds like a good choice
<Itherian> awesome thanx
<bviktor> i can even browse the windows partition, but the installer's only offer is to erase the whole disk because it's empty
<MrElendig> #!/usr/bin/env python2
<MrElendig> bha failpaste
<ActionPa1snip> cantstanya: what I have works, so i'm happy
<MrElendig> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316  there we go
<diecastarts> heyhey, asked this on other channels but still waiting for answer. but any I need help safely symlink steam to my other steam libraries .. like on my Windows Partition, or the one on my external hard-drive
<hitsujiTMO> bviktor: you've either installed ubuntu as legacy/bios and booted ubuntu in uefi, or installed windows in uefi and booted ubuntu in legacy/bios
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | MrElendig
<ubottu> MrElendig: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Maurice_la_sauci> Hello, does someone know that when I usb transfer certain file (like a movie of 1GB+) it goes fast but other files like a small video of 200MB it goes damn slow?
<nikolam> Maurice_la_sauci, same like in floppy days. large files saving was fast,, many small files took forever.
<nikolam> solution is to ZIP files
<MrElendig> 200mb is large enough that caching and seek time is non-relevant
<odroid> Hi guyz, I'm testing my new U3 board
<diecastarts> Has anyone here been playing around with steam??. because i need help to symlink steam to my other steam libraries
<ikonia> you don't symlink steam binaries to libraries
<MrElendig> diecastarts: you mean you want to use the steam library you eg have on windows under ubuntu?
<diecastarts> meaning folders where the games are
<MrElendig> if so, no, you can not do that
<diecastarts> yes MrElendig
<MrElendig> you have to link the actual appfolder inside the library instead
<diecastarts> yeah thats what i need help with.. not sure what folder and actually help with the command
<diecastarts> i been reading up on it.. but everyone says different things
<bviktor> hitsujiTMO, wrong bet, it won't show the windows partition neither in legacy nor uefi
<diecastarts> and i was worried because one person did say if done wrong it can break the steam games
<bviktor> is there no alternate installer for 13.10?
<Maurice_la_sauci> nikolam: should I compress files inside my external drive?
<trijntje> Maurice_la_sauci: 200 MB is a big file, so that can't be it. Are you trying to copy from ntfs, thats always slow
<trijntje> or maybe you are using a usb-3 port one time, and usb-2 when its slow?
<MrElendig> diecastarts: link the steamApps folder
<hitsujiTMO> bviktor: no, the alt installer has been merged into the desktop iso
<Maurice_la_sauci> trijntje: yes the external drive is NTFS formated, is it because of that ?
<nikolam> Maurice_la_sauci, best solution is to check how it goes with another usb drive. (is it flash spindles). Also different file systems bihave differently with small files. But as someone said, 200MB are not so small files, so. something else could be checked too
<OerHeks> bviktor, i assume when no partition is showed, you have 4 primairy partitions
<MrElendig> diecastarts: ~/.steam/steam/SteamApps on gnu/linux
<nikolam> Maurice_la_sauci, implamentation on Linux uses NTFS via FUSE userspace driver, and FUSE IS slow.
<nikolam> Better use EXT3, par example and File system driver on Windows side.
<bviktor> OerHeks, nope
<bviktor> a single ntfs partition using half of disk space
<MrElendig> I would hook the disk up to the network as a nas instead if possible
<OerHeks> bviktor, how big is this single ntfs ? >1024 mb?
<glambert> is there a way to grant executable permissions to a file in /root to a non-root user without giving access to everything?
<MrElendig> glambert: man 5 ACL
<MrElendig> glambert: but really, don't do this
<MrElendig> glambert: put the file somewhere else instead
<diecastarts> MrElendig, I am still a newbie with command line
<MrElendig> glambert: probably better to put it in /sbin, and give the user access trough sudo to run it
<MrElendig> asuming this is a tool that requires root power to urn
<MrElendig> run*
<diecastarts> you mean  ~/.steam/steam/SteamApps on gnu/linux <<--replace that with folder where the games areor steamapps folder is
<genii> Or /usr/local/bin
<bviktor> oh great, gparted says:
<glambert> MrElendig, doesn't require root, it's just in there as part of a repository of scripts, this one in particular I want to run as part of an Icinga check
<Maurice_la_sauci> thank you guys, going to format that into EXT3 so
<bviktor> /dev/sda contains GPT signatures indicating that it has a GPT table. However, it has a fake msdos partition table as it should
<glambert> hence the preference to keep it where it is
<nikolam> I have a situation where NetworkManager on 13.10 64bit can not control LAN card, after changing motherboard (I can set it up now as eth2 in /etc/network/interfaces) and bring it up by issuing sudo ifup eth2, but it does not bring it up after reboot and Network manager does not see eth2. (saying disabled even if set up in it)
<blackduck> buona sera a tutti
<bviktor> OerHeks, of course it's bigger than 1024MB, windows doesn't really fit in 1024MB
<Pici> !it | blackduck
<ubottu> blackduck: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bviktor> it's a 512GB SSD, 256GB being allocated to windows
<OerHeks> bviktor, sorry 1024 gb or 1 tb
<MrElendig> glambert: if it doesn't require root then don't keep it in /root to begin with
<OerHeks> that would explain gpt
<Maurice_la_sauci> still don't really get why is some folders transfer fast and other damn slow when they are both same size approx. :/
<andybrine> afternoon guys
<genii> Maurice_la_sauci: When a file is stored in many different parts of the disk instead of a consecutive part, the seek times to find all the parts of it can really add up.
<Maurice_la_sauci> genii: can we "correct" that so it goes fast for all files?
<andybrine> I have been checking my cpu usage and it shows that gnome-settings-dameon is consistently running a about 50% does anyone know aht could cause this?
<genii> Maurice_la_sauci: Not really. A file is just stored on the first unused part of the disk, if the unused parts are not sequential, it just puts them there anyhow
<nikolam> Maurice_la_sauci, depending on usb disk used (HD or flash) it could be seek times and more files need more operations
<Maurice_la_sauci> alright, thank you for you explanations
<gr33n7007h> what is :+ (1..10).map {|n| n**3}.inject(:+)
<nikolam> genial, where Linux file systems are better to windows/ntfs, linux choose to put files in whole in part of the space where they can fit as whole and windows put files chunks in order, therefore, fragmenting files. As long as Linux partitions and disks are not filled up over 87% or so, Linux FSs are imune to fragmentation of files.
<gr33n7007h> oops wrong channel
<andybrine> gnome-setting-daemon takes up all my cpu usage, does any know why?
<nikolam> but the same, files could be on opposite sides of spindle disks etc
<diecastarts> NM
<nikolam> Maurice_la_sauci, operating speed on many small files versus smaller number of large files, also depend on file system and implementation and FS options used, whatever hardware disk is.
<Maurice_la_sauci> "FS" options?
<researcher123>  after installing buntu 12.04 how to install windows on the remaining partition?
<nikolam> yes, does one uses journaling (ext3) or not (ext2) , transparent compression (Btrfs and ZFS) or not (XFS) etc
<andybrine> Can anyone here be of assistance
<andybrine> ?
<genii> researcher123: Normally it's done in the other order so that GRUB sees Windows is installed and makes a boot entry for it. But what you can do is boot the livecd after installing Windows and re-install GRUB to the MBR
<researcher123> genii: ok.thanks
<nikolam> researcher123, you could do it smarter way, like first installing windows and then adding ubuntu. but nevermind, you can re-install grub2 after booting from live cd. see ubuntu wiki for instructions.
<davividal> hi. I'm using 12.04. Is it possible to update Gtk from 3.4.2 to 3.10.x? Is it safe to update?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's not a safe update
<davividal> ikonia: it's not possible and it's not safe?
<ikonia> davividal: little bit of both,
<ActionPa1snip> davividal: there is a PPA, it's not safe and the packages are not the official ones from the Ubuntu repos
<davividal> ActionPa1snip: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 ?
<jpds> davividal: Basically, you're breaking your warranty seal.
<nikolam> davividal, it just is not worth it. I used to do that with LTS before, compiling even my packages up to extent, and it is just better to update whole distro.
<ikonia> it's more than that because of the depends on gtk
<ActionPa1snip> davividal: exactly but we canot support packages from that PPA (or ANY PPA) in here
<ActionPa1snip> davividal: Trusty uses Gnome 3.10, you could just upgrade to Trusty in April and get that (or use the pre-release Trusty now).
<davividal> hm... OK, let me explain my 'problem': I'm doing a little learning-project in Gtk3 (+ Python, FWIW), and I want to use some components from 3.10. Apart from VirtualBox, is there any alternative?
<nikolam> that is because Linux does not give you binary compatibility. When kernel changes, everything needs to be recompiled. Therefore, using newer packages on old distro needs them recompiled for older release, it is called Backporting and is done by support contract.
<jpds> When the kernel changes, not much needs to be recompiled.
<nikolam> (endless chain of depending libraries that needs to be recompiled for new version of apps, too)
<jpds> And no, backports are not done by support contract.
<nikolam> jpds, well, it is mostly not true for important applications. jpds . It goes for kernel of the release. Not new fresh kernel. (like from 2.8 to 3.11)
<mads-> I have just removed Ubuntu from my brothers laptop and now I can't boot into Windows. Can I with a Ubuntu live CD somehow fix the laptops MBR to use the Windows MBR thingy again and make it works as normal?
<ikonia> davividal: what's the issue with using gtk from the distro you are using ?
<ikonia> mads-: should fix it with the windows cd
<MrElendig> davividal: you could use lxc, which is much cheaper, or just build gnome 3.10 or 3.12(devel) in $HOME
<ActionPa1snip> mads-: you will need a WIndows CD to reinstate the Windows boot loader, the guys in ##Windows will be able to advise
<Aleksei__> nikolam: Actually, new kernel doesn't mean that you need to recompile everything. In fact, you only have to recompile kernel modules. The Linux kernel has a very stable userspace ABI.
<jpds> nikolam: You can install newer kernels from newer releases on 12.04.
<jhutchins> mads-: You could re-install grub to let it boot windows, but probably best to do a windows mbr fix.
<nikolam> jpds, well backports are mostly done by people being paid to support and do security updates, Backporting is hard, that is why you mostly get just bugfixes and security updates in long term releases)
<jhutchins> mads-: You could probably ask in #windows if you need a source.
<andybrine> does anyone know if it is wise to uninstall gnome-settings-deamon?
<jpds> nikolam: No, it is not.
<yeats> andybrine: why do you want to?
<jpds> nikolam: Read your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<jpds> nikolam: Read the -backports section.
<davividal> ikonia: the component I'm trying to use is not shipped with 3.4.2
<jpds> nikolam: "Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security team."
<nikolam> Aleksei__, yeah, right, and that is why Companies that offer long time support on Linux, does not change kernel relese during lifetime. It goes only for kernel subversion. For new version,. you get new distributioin release..
<yeats> davividal: I would use virtualbox if it were me
<jpds> nikolam: Dude.
<masajjad> guys I'm trying to use Ububtu server on my latop as the access server for my cisco rotuers and swtiches
<jpds> nikolam: NOTHING you're saying is true.
<masajjad> can acces the devices using minicom program
<andybrine> yeats it was taking up 50% cpu usage all the time
<masajjad> want to do ser2net
<andybrine> slowing down my computer
<jpds> nikolam: Go and read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support
<davividal> yeats: why not lxc?
<nikolam> jpds, and yet, Everything is. Try running binaries compiled for Kernel 2.8 on kernel 3.11. Will NOT work.!
<davividal> MrElendig: lxc looks interesting
<ikonia> davividal: you'd be better doing it from 13.10 then
<yeats> davividal: lxc?
<masajjad> telnet 127.0.0.1 to_a_port not taking but telnet 127.0.0.1 working
<davividal> yeats: MrElendig suggested it: http://linuxcontainers.org/
<masajjad> iptables rules empty
<Aleksei__> nikolam: you can easily install a new kernel from, say, Debian unstable to Debian stable.
<yeats> davividal: oh - yeah - what I mean is I would use a virtual machine - for most(?) that means virtualbox, but whatever works ;-)
<masajjad> connection being refused ... looks like no port is open when i did netstat
<MrElendig> "soon" you can use systemd-nspawn instead of lxc, which arguably is even better for simple tasks
<jpds> nikolam: So, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support#A12.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support - explain how we're going to have kernels 3.2 - 3.13 in 12.04 without recompiling everything?
<nikolam> jpds, I had graphics also with binary drivers from ATI/AMD that worked only up to Ubuntu 8.04. So I could not use hardware on 10.04. Believe me, that why.. Linux kernel does not let you use pld binaries.
<MrElendig> but building gnome in $HOME is pretty easy
<Aleksei__> nikolam: companies you are talking about don't change any software, because new versions can have regressions and new bugs.
<jpds> nikolam: Yes, that's kernel *modules*, not applications.
<nikolam> jpds, it is important to run something that is supportable, not just "any kernel you want". If it is suported, then go for it,
<hydra7> why ppa is frowned upon?
<yeats> andybrine: I would try and discover *why* that's happening.  I would assume that attempts to uninstall it would result in apt dependency hell
<jpds> hydra7: Because there's no way of controlling what changes on the system.
<nikolam> jpds, and it also goes for applications. Just grab some old binaries and try them...
<andybrine> lol, yeah. ubuntu needs it
<davividal> ikonia: if I upgrade for anything but LTS, I will "lose the warranty" from the IT guy. I don't see how an upgrade like that could cause me problems, but better safe than sorry.
<yeats> andybrine: meaning that APT would probably uninstall GNOME altogether
<ikonia> hydra7: because people don't know how to build and maintain software safely against the core OS - there are some that are good, but very very few
<ikonia> davividal: use a VM
<andybrine> also whats strage is pulseaudio runs a 50% cpu usage at times
<Aleksei__> nikolam: binaries from older distribution versions may not work, because some libraries are missing, but not because the kernel is newer. (To a certain extent, of course.)
<andybrine> yeats, thats why I was worries about uninstalling it
<andybrine> lol
<hydra7> ikonia: i want to install Cinnamon 2.0 but it uses Mint's repositories
<xp1990> andybrine pulse audio has a terrible "nice" value
<masajjad> configured ser2net.conf not opening ports for telnet, can telnet 127.0.0.1 localhost or by IP from abother computer on the LAN. But, telnet localhost 2525 (eg) not working  ... iptables rules empty ... any advise what to check?
<ikonia> hydra7: don't do it
<yeats> andybrine: yeah - you should look into what those processes are doing when they're running so hot
<ikonia> hydra7: use mint
<nikolam> Well, it is firstly because kernel is newer. one can always recompile older binaries. But if you also do not recompile application, regarding new kernel, it WONT work!
<hydra7> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> hydra7: for the reasons I just stated
<nikolam> Like so, VmWare for linux recompiles parts of it after kernel update, Why? Because kernel changed.
<ikonia> nikolam: the kernel has no relevence to binaries
<andybrine> yeats: yeah I will look into that
<ikonia> nikolam: it's a kernel module interface
<ikonia> nikolam: not an application
<jpds> nikolam: Because VMware uses kernel modules.
<nikolam> ikonia, ok, just as you think when i would be surprised...
<masajjad> configured ser2net.conf not opening ports for telnet, can telnet 127.0.0.1 localhost or by IP from abother computer on the LAN. But, telnet localhost 2525 (eg) not working  ... iptables rules empty ... any advise what to check?
<xp1990> andybrine there is literally a program called `renice`
<ikonia> nikolam: what ?
<hydra7> ikonia: i would have installed mint but no local repos
<andybrine> is it possible to remove pulseaudio and replace with another sound system?
<nikolam> jpds, and will older vmware even work on fresh new ubuntu? I don't think so.
<xp1990> andybrine if you provide it with the PID of pulseaudio you can stop it from eating cpu
<ikonia> nikolam: please stop
<andybrine> xp1990: excellent, thanks
<ikonia> nikolam: it's clear you really don't know what you are saying, if you want to learn, we can talk in #ubuntu-offtopic, if but please stop giving out wrong information
<hippyman> just installed Ubuntu  12.04  and have missing icons, example  my terminal icon is blank white
<nikolam> Linux does not give you binary compatibility assurances on any level. also ikonia, differentiat between binaries and apps
<andybrine> will i need to run that all the time after a reboot?
<nikolam> ikonia, i can only say, you do not look things right.
<ikonia> nikolam: you are wrong and don't understand what you are saying about ABI and API
<masajjad> configured ser2net.conf not opening ports for telnet, can telnet 127.0.0.1 localhost or by IP from abother computer on the LAN. But, telnet localhost 2525 (eg) not working  ... iptables rules empty ... any advise what to check? what's the best channel otherwise... pls advise
<nikolam> ikonia, no I am right .
<ikonia> nikolam: ok, if you think you are right, thats fine, but please stop saying it to people in this channel as it is wrong and wrong information is not acceptable
<Chedors_> c'est trop top aussi ><
<nikolam> I had recently one instalaltion that I upgraded and leaved sshd ununpgraded. And sshd stopped working after kernel update. (opensuse) So you bet I am right.
<ikonia> nikolam: so please stop, this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> nikolam: wrong
<nikolam> ikonia, please stop mentioning me then
<ikonia> nikolam: no problem, please stop talking about it, and there will be no more need for reference to you
<Socolin> Hello, I have a strange result when displaying content of /sys/class/dmi/id/board_serial and this "lock" all apt-get command due to a script that is using this content http://pastebin.com/zMZ21QJ8
<hippyman> why do I have missing icons? Ubuntu 12.04, fresh install and  dist upgrade
<Aleksei__> nikolam: Please go read Documentation/ABI/stable/syscalls file in the Linux source tree.
<ikonia> Aleksei__: best drop it, he doesn't want to know he's wrong and it's not really a problem for this channel
<hippyman> guess no one wants to help me
<Aleksei__> ikonia: OK. Sorry for the noise.
<lorenzo_> Irc.explosionirc.net
<ikonia> Aleksei__: not a problem
<ikonia> lorenzo_: please don't advertise in here.
<trijntje> !patience | hippyman
<ubottu> hippyman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<trijntje> can you be a bit more specific about whats wrong?
<lorenzo_> sorry
<ikonia> lorenzo_: no problem
<hippyman> fresh install of uuntu 12.04 and I have missing icons
<ikonia> missing from where ?
<ikonia> what icons ?
<trijntje> thats not more specific, which icons, where, etc
<ghoti> I need a software recommendation.  I've got a PDF of an architectural floorplan, on which I need to place locations for Ethernet and electrical wiring.  Should I convert the PDF to some other format and do this in Dia?  Or Inkscape?  Or use something like xournal to annotate the original PDF?
<hippyman> dash
<hippyman> terminal icon is a blank square
<hippyman> in the dash I have missing program icons and this is a fresh install
<trijntje> hippyman: fresh install or did you upgrade?
<hippyman> trij: fresh install with update
<trijntje> update to what?
<TJ-> hippyman: Have you logged out/logged in again and it still happens?
<suudy> I'm not sure if this is the right spot, but had a problem come up with regard to a USB CDC ethernet device no longer working.  We see the connection in syslog when the USB device is attached, but the usual bringup of the usb0 device no longer happens.  I can manually configure it.
<hippyman> TJ: yes
<suudy> This is on a 12.04.4 server install (clean install).
<suudy> Works fine on my 12.04.4 desktop.
<TJ-> hippyman: Icons are often cached for faster access, and sometimes the cache can be incomplete for some reason.
<hippyman> TJ : had to shut down to complete updates
<hippyman> TJ: should I do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to fix?
<TJ-> hippyman: No, the program responsible - as far as I recall - is gtk-update-icon-cache, but I'm not familiar with how to launch it manually to fix the issue. The man-page is online at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/gtk-update-icon-cache.1.html
<sandman13> if there is no local repos of ubuntu, then is it a good idea to install?
<trijntje> hippyman: what is the output of lsb_release -a
<TJ-> suudy: Does it need usb_modeswitch ?
<hitsujiTMO> sandman13: what do you mean? no country level repo?
<suudy> TJ-:  Hmmm...
<sandman13> right hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> sandman13: what country are you in?
<sandman13> Nepal
<sandman13> oh we have one
<sandman13> i remember now
<hitsujiTMO> sandman13: 2 repos listed under https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<TJ-> hippyman: package installers simply do "/usr/bin/gtk-update-icon-cache" (with no parameters), so you might be able to fix it by doing "sudo /usr/bin/gtk-update-icon-cache"
<fudge2> hello
<fudge2> i am learning to program
<fudge2> should i oracle or a mono
<suudy> TJ-: I don't know about usb_modeswitch.  But I didn't do anything special.  Is there a difference between server and desktop with that regard?
<hitsujiTMO> sandman13: might be worth testing the neighbouring countries repos too if your countries repos is too slow
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | fudge2 try a prgramming channel for sucha  question
<ubottu> fudge2 try a prgramming channel for sucha  question: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<suudy> TJ-: And it appears that usb_modeswitch is for multiple device USB, this is a single device.
<suudy> Is dhclient automatically started on attached devices in server?  Perhaps that is the problem?
<TJ-> suudy: OK, then maybe the device isn't supported on the older kernels used by 12.04; have you installed the LTS hardware enablement pack that has the latest kernels?
<TJ-> suudy: No, not unless you've installed and configured Network Manager. You'll need entries in "/etc/network/interfaces"
<TJ-> suudy: You can try it manually "sudo dhclient  $IFNAME&"
<interweb> zsh autocorrection doesn't work on ubuntu . How do I can fix it ?
<ActionPa1snip> interweb: do you mean autocomplete?
<ActionPa1snip> interweb: when you press TAB etc
<suudy> TJ-: Well, like I mentioned, it works fine on a 12.04 desktop device.
<ActionPa1snip> interweb: https://scottlinux.com/2011/08/19/quick-intro-to-zsh-auto-complete/
<TJ-> suudy: Desktop installs Network Manager, which by default will manage all interfaces
<interweb> ActionPa1snip, No , I mean something like this :  mak install ==> make install
<suudy> TJ-: So on server, without network manager, no inteface are managed?
<TJ-> suudy: Server's mostly have static interfaces so the sysadmin is expected to configure it
<interweb> ActionPa1snip, It suggested the right thing and we could use Y or N after it
<TJ-> suudy: see https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<suudy> TJ-: If a device is not configured in /etc/network/interfaces, it will be ignored?
<interweb> ActionPa1snip, Did you get what do I mean ?
<ActionPa1snip> interweb: funky feature
<ActionPa1snip> interweb: yeah, i see what it does, pretty cool
<TJ-> suudy: Indeed, it is the responsibility of the sysadmin to configure it
<interweb> ActionPa1snip, It doesn't work for me . I've used archlinux before and It worked correctly on there but it doesn't work on my ubuntu .
<SopaXorzTaker> hi?
<interweb> ActionPa1snip, Could you help me ?
<Anonymous> Hey
<TJ-> interweb: If you want the zsh auto-correct feature in bash, do "shopt -s cdspell" and/or add it to the .bashrc
<SopaXorzTaker> is this joke cool:  on a new bare linux system:  sudo apt-get install apt aptitude
<Anonymous> Ha
<Anonymous> I am on Anonymous OS
<interweb> TJ-, I'm using zsh but it doesn't work for me :/
<TJ-> interweb: Have you tried "setopt correct"
<ActionPa1snip> interweb: not something I use dude, is there not a channel for it here on freenode
<dabauer> need to install kompozer
<interweb> ActionPa1snip, There is #zsh but nobody answered there
<ActionPa1snip> dabauer: its not supported on newer distros
<dabauer> I have to .tar.gz file
<interweb> TJ-, I should use that command right ?
<dabauer> I have it gunzipped and  I untared it, it just created a directory with a bunch of file
<ActionPa1snip> dabauer: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kompozer/+question/243900
<interweb> TJ-, It worked :) thanks
<dabauer> but I don't know what to do after that
<Anonymous> Hey any one would like to make a donation tell me because Anonymous is collapsing and we need your help. One donation = big help and strength to us
<Pici> Anonymous: please don't solicit in this channel.
<ActionPa1snip> dabauer: it wont work, you have been told on the forum
<ActionPa1snip> dabauer: "Warning: this version does NOT work with recent GNU/Linux distros."  source: http://www.kompozer.net/download.php
<ActionPa1snip> dabauer: KompoZer 0.7 is not compatible with GTK . 2.14 . expect crashes. If you.re using a Linux distro that ships
<TJ-> interweb: See "man zshcomsys"
<TJ-> interweb: Ooops, see "man zshcompsys"
<interweb> TJ-, That "setopt correct" worked for me
<interweb> TJ-, thx
<TJ-> interweb: You might want to correct the default config though, and that man-page shows how
<interweb> TJ-, there where not that man for me
<interweb> TJ-, Could I just add "setopt correct" to my .zshrc ?
<suudy> TJ-: Ok.  Adding usb0 to /etc/network/interfaces seems to have worked (along with the attendant dhcp entry).
<suudy> TJ-: But it doesn't seem to detect the disconnect cleanly.  I guess some udev rules are in order?
<conall> Hi, I have an old laptop with a 1.66Ghz cpu. When I run the cat /proc/cpuinfo command it shows this but under "cpu_MHz" it shows 1000. Should it not show 1600? thanks
<TJ-> suudy: That would probably do it
<ActionPa1snip> conall: your CPU will clock up and down as needed, this saves power
<ActionPa1snip> conall: your CPU does not always run at full speed unless needed
<conall> ActionPa1snip: sorta like intel boost? Whats so special with intel boost so? Thanks
<ActionPa1snip> conall: its been like that for ages, long before Intel boost
<ActionPa1snip> conall: if the CPU is idle, it will clock down to a low speed and churn
<conall> ActionPa1snip: What is so special about intel boost? As far as I know it is a new thing
<ActionPa1snip> conall: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-technology/turbo-boost/turbo-boost-technology.html
<conall> ty
<PengouinPdt> bonsoir
<she_dyed> hi PengouinPdt
<conall> Thanks ActionPa1snip
<dabauer> OK got the .zip for jxhtml and unzipped it, now what???
<ActionPa1snip> !find jxhtml
<she_dyed> unzip -l will view content
<ubottu> Package/file jxhtml does not exist in saucy
<PengouinPdt> hello, someone to confirm-me rights system as '-rwsr-sr-x' eguals 6755 ...?
<frog_> hi. is there an programm where i can say that only the internet traffic for specific sites goes trough a proxy?
<Zooklubba> TJ-: It's official. It's returned
<TJ-> Zooklubba: what has?
<Zooklubba> my huawei modem
<Zooklubba> Thinking about clicking home another one (probably E398) on ebay
<Zooklubba> But the 5776 is gone.
<TJ-> Zooklubba: oh! as in it's gone, you mean
<Zooklubba> Couldnt break the bastard yesterday
<Zooklubba> oh yes
<Zooklubba> haha
<Zooklubba> I meant returned to the carrier :P
<hitsujiTMO> frog_: whether your app goes thru a proxy or not is determined by the app not anything else.
<hitsujiTMO> frog_: you'd have to configure that within the app if that sort of config is supported
<frog_> hitsujiTMO: im using chromium and set in the settings under network the proxy... do u know a way?
<hitsujiTMO> frog_: its not possible. chromium/chrome can only use the system proxy, or no proxy at all
<Guest5867> hy
<frog_> hitsujiTMO: ok...
<frog_> thanks for helping
<suudy> TJ-:  That seems to work...sorta.  The problem is that the device takes too long to get the dhcp server on it up and running so dhclient times out.  Is there a way to make a per-device timeout for dhclient?
<onefstprld> anyone run into an issue with volume control panel not working on 12.04 when home is mounted on NFS
<TJ-> suudy: If you've configured the system correctly, dhclient will only run after the interface has been brought up
<hank6262> hello i have an older laptop i am trying to install ubuntu to as it still works just won't boot from cd or usb i installed ubuntu using the windows ubuntu install program from the windows xp that is on the laptop but how do i rerun setup from the new install of linux on the dualboot and format th the hard drive and just put linux on it and remove the windows
<hitsujiTMO> frog_:you can override the proxy config for a given session at least.maybe that will help you; check out: http://www.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/network-stack/debugging-net-proxy
<hank6262> i can ceess a usb thumb drive jsut not boot form it
<suudy> TJ-: And it does.  The problem is that the dhclient timesout before the dhcp server on teh remote end is ready.
<TJ-> suudy: dhclient does DHCPREQUEST for 3 minutes or more, if that is timing out, then there's a bigger problem
<hitsujiTMO> frog_: actually, it seems chromium does support PAC, so you might be able to get exactly what you want with that: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_auto-config
<suudy> TJ-:  Well, I know the problem.  The problem is that the remote device brings up the USB CDC device well before it startes dhcpd.
<dabauer> I have jxhtmledit, but I don't see how to run it
<TJ-> suudy: So the USB device is an embedded router?
<cumana> hello, how to share files between ubuntu and ubuntu via ethernet cable?
<cyfuser> can anyone point me to a good irc channel related to testdisk and photorec file recovery?
<jpds> cumana: rsync, scp, NFS, ...
<suudy> TJ-: No.  It's our device.  It is has an embedded web server.  But the kernel brings up the device at boot, but we don't start dhcpd for a few minutes after boot.
<jpds> cumana: Ubuntu One, Dropbox.
<TJ-> suudy: You've lost me, I'm now confused.
<Rubas> cumana: sftp
<cyfuser> does anyone have experence with testdisk?
<impossible> how do i turn off the snap on windows in 12.4.4
<cumana> and is there any amongst these with doesn't need painful configuration? I have bad memories connected with samba ;x
<jpds> cumana: Dropbox? :)
<jpds> cumana: Ubuntu One is installed on Ubuntu by default.
<dabauer> I have jxhtmledit, but I don't know how to run it.
<z1haze> im trying to backup information on my server and reformat it via ssh, but can someone please explain how df -h works and what are these other things it shows me? is it posible to back up inportant data onto one of those places so it isnt deleted during the format?
<cumana> jpds, but Dropbox and cable ethernet connection? I'm surprised. :) I will google it.
<jpds> cumana: Well, the easier will be to set up ssh on one of the machines and manual sync files across with rsync.
<z1haze> can someone show me how i can move something to another filesystem thts showing when i do the df-h command that wont be deleted with i reinstlal ubuntu?
<daftykins> z1haze: was it you last night that said you had 20GB of stuff so it wasn't practical to download it?
<daftykins> z1haze: i've got to question how successful you're going to be in trying to reinstall an OS on an active system
<jhutchins> z1haze: Safest is to put it on a separate physical device.
<jhutchins> z1haze: If it's on the same device, you just have to make sure to avoid formatting that device during the install process.
<daftykins> jhutchins: he's dealing with a remote server so it's kind of a funny situation =/
<hank6262> is there a way to start a usb flashdrive isntall of ubuntu from inside ubuntu
<frog_> hank6262: yes. but i dont know how
<daftykins> hank6262: what situation are you in where this would be useful?
<hank6262> no cd drive working on the laptop and no usb boot available
<hank6262> installed ubuntu using the windows isntaller but it kept my windows which i did not want
<hank6262> the laptop is showing its age in windows but figured it might still run a basic linus well
<hank6262> the laptop is showing its age in windows but figured it might still run a basic linux well
<daftykins> wait - as in WUBI?
<daftykins> hank6262: are you sure USB boot is a no go?
<daftykins> might just be a trick to it
<hank6262> yes tried booting a coupel flashdrives with linux on ti and it did nothign but booted the dual boto screen
<hank6262> yes tried booting a coupel flashdrives with linux on ti and it did nothign but booted the dual boot screen
<z1haze> daftykins, i got it down to just under 10gb of info
<frog_> hank6262: ure posting doubeld
<kdsebastian27> haloha
<hank6262> oops sorry
<z1haze> I dont have another phsyical device, i mean i zipped it up and downloaded it to my physical computer as a just in case method.. but it would take ages to upload 10gb's to the server from my house
<daftykins> hank6262: so you installed ubuntu using WUBI?
<kdsebastian27> happy valentines
<levo> i'm looking for a piece of software with the same syntax of "Maple" is there any?
<hank6262> yes i did
<hank6262> but i don't the windows on the pc at all
<kdsebastian27> finally i got a gift from my sweetheart ubuntu touch phones
<hank6262> the lnux wubi installed runs good
<daftykins> hank6262: you can't have a WUBI install without
<she_dyed> win
<daftykins> (kind of)
<daftykins> hank6262: check the system BIOS for USB legacy options, i'd be willing to bet it is capable of USB boot but might just be a bit quirky to get going
<hank6262> i know that i can't have wubi without win but i figured if i installed wubi linux i could start a real linux install from inside the wubi linux and put real linux on
<she_dyed> oh no
<daftykins> z1haze: can you explain what type of system it is?
<she_dyed> jump thru hoops tiem
<z1haze> \
<daftykins> z1haze: is it a VPS?
<z1haze> no
<kdsebastian27> am im so happy for our filipino bradah 1 of the largest network on phils has join the developers to bring the ubuntu touch to philippines
<daftykins> she_dyed: take your offtopic talk to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<z1haze> its a dedicated physical server
<daftykins> !touch | kdsebastian27
<ubottu> kdsebastian27: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<she_dyed> sorry
<kdsebastian27> oh ryt
<daftykins> z1haze: and so your only typical way to reinstall it would be to visit the data centre is it?
<kdsebastian27> fine
<z1haze> correct
<hank6262> the usb legacy is enab led in the bios
<z1haze> i saw a video its possible using unbootstrap or something? over ssh
<Jpmh> I have a script that forks a child script using /bin/sh -c secondScript.  They of course are separate processes.  Lets say the parent is process 1000, I want to kill them both - per man page I tried kill INT -1000 - I get an error message - how do I kill the group rather than one process?
<daftykins> z1haze: what's causing it to need a reinstall again?
<z1haze> chwon the root directory
<daftykins> z1haze: oh yeah - nasty.
<z1haze> ive went thru and narrowed down all the files that need changed back, but its still like 5 recursive directoires
<daftykins> hank6262: and when your flash drive is in, does the BIOS show it as a choice of alternative hard disk / boot device to change the boot order?
<daftykins> z1haze: can you still get a root (user) prompt?
<z1haze> yea
<prp-e> Guys, is there Muslim Edition of Ubuntu yet?
<z1haze> the server still functions
<hank6262> no it does not show as a choice it does list it as a drive found when it first boots and shows the bios screen
<daftykins> z1haze: why not chown -r those paths back?
<z1haze> so an extent, still have root, sudo, can still use screen and run my game servers from it
<z1haze> because i dont know who owns them
<daftykins> hank6262: does that laptop have a one-time boot menu key, like F10, F11 or F12?
<hank6262> yes it does its f12 and it lists removable drive cd rom drive hard drive and network boot
<z1haze> i mean, i dont know who is supposed to own them: heres the list http://backconnect.net/files.txt
<daftykins> z1haze: so you just need to know the defaults - why not install that same version of ubuntu under virtualbox on your home system then compare?
<z1haze> couple reasons, i coudlnt get ubuntu to even install.. kept getting a ton of errors on boot up.. and a black and white glitchy screen.. like when ur graphics card goes bag
<z1haze> bad*
<impossible> how can i get my adnroid device to work on 12.04.4
<impossible> gmtp wont do it
<z1haze> messed with it for hours last night, burnt like 4 different dvd's all did the same
<daftykins> z1haze: in virtualbox?
<z1haze> i dont know what that is daftykins; thats why im having such a hard time, i just dont know the things needed to get this fixed alone
<TJ-> z1haze: Did you run memtest on the system?
<gordonjcp> z1haze: stop using DVDs and use USB instead
<daftykins> TJ-: it's a dedi server in a data centre
<z1haze> my usb does not work
<TJ-> daftykins: So?
<daftykins> if you guys are going to help, at least scroll up and understand the situation before rehashing everything
<lustic> hi there, when i when to install updates through the update manager, it failed to do so,  it said this in the details http://paste.ubuntu.com/6932345/
<hank6262> iwas to access the usb thumb drive from grub and boot the linux loive cd iso that was on it but it didn't give me and install option when i accessed the command prompt when bootign the wqubi linux
<daftykins> TJ-: well you're assuming he has some kind of management access to do that :P
<z1haze> Only access I have to the system is root ssh
<TJ-> daftykins: What kind of "dedicated server" doesn't provide remote KVM?!
<daftykins> TJ-: this one potentially :D
<z1haze> he could do it, hes just lazy and wont. he just blows me off
<Rory> Hey lustic it looks like there may be some issues writing to your hard drive. Can you please run this command, which will reboot your computer and make it check the drive for errors on reboot? "sudo shutdown -rF now"
<z1haze> so im on my own to figure a way
<daftykins> z1haze: he?
<lustic> Kk thanks brb
<z1haze> yes, the owner if the servers
<anaifhhf> w
<anaifhhf> www
<daftykins> hank6262: so 'removable drive' just thinks for a moment then passes over to the multiboot menu again?
<kermyt> z1haze, normally I will setup my sshd so as to not llow root access. then I will force users to login as a user first then upgrade privlidges to root. thes is more secure and keeps a better record of who did what where.
<z1haze> i am really hoping today i can get some help to reinstall ubuntu from here via ssh and be able to keep this information that ive zipped up
<tmmunq> http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-performance-counter-monitor-a-better-way-to-measure-cpu-utilization
<tmmunq> in case anyone wants to take a closer look at their rubo boost
<tmmunq> *turbo
<hank6262> well it does think it just lists my drive when it boots it lists th samsung hd the lexar jd necury memory stic kad  then it boots to windows dual boot screen unless i press f12 to brng to bring up the boot menu but the boot menu has no usb boot option just removable drive, cd, hd, and network and when i try removable it jsut boots to windows dual boot screen
<daftykins> hank6262: how did you make up the flash drive with ubuntu?
<z1haze> so can anyone help me out
<hank6262> i made the flash drive with windows i used pendrive lniux
<daftykins> z1haze: are you the only owner of that system?
<hank6262> then i found instruction on google on how to use grub to manually boot from cd or flash a live cd of ubuntu from the grub command prompt when your computer won't boot form cd or flash
<z1haze> yea
<z1haze> basically
<lustic> it still does not install the updates : /
<roasted> I cannot wait until ubuntu gets its new file manager. Nautilus sure likes crashing. all. the. time.
<skinkitten> hello, anyone, would like help, how do I install the src of this http://gimp-print.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/gimp-print/
<compdoc> roasted, Ive never seen it crash
<jhutchins> roasted: Why not just run a different file manager?
<skinkitten> don't know how to install this...http://gimp-print.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/gimp-print/ can anyone help?
<roasted> compdoc: I just tried to rename a folder on a samba share. Crashing each time. 8 crashes later it succeeded.
<z1haze> daftykins: im pretty much the only 1 who uses this
<roasted> compdoc: I saw a bug report existent for it though, so at least it's on the radar (or maybe not if the new file manager comes soonish)
<daftykins> z1haze: i don't think the reinstall over a single SSH session is really that practical a solution
<roasted> jhutchins: I'm about to.
<skinkitten> I've been working on this printer for a week :'(
<z1haze> daftykins: is there another option
<compdoc> roasted, will there be a new one in 14.04?
<roasted> compdoc: if I understand right it'll be available, but not default in 14.04. Then likely default on 14.10
<pietro10> hm
<mdw_> #sourceforge
<pietro10> so I've been asking a few times last week about gettting GTK+ programs to use the correct font kerning, letter spacing, etc. in KDE
<daftykins> z1haze: not beyond sorting it out in person no - assuming your provider definitely doesn't have any mechanisms for alternative access / reinstallation
<pietro10> I thought that FIrefox was somehow doing it right - turns out the GKT+ dialogs are still using the icnorrect kerning
<pietro10> so is there a way to fix this? I did try installing gnome-settings-daemon to no avail
<TJ-> z1haze: Is this the same system I saw earlier this week, where someone had done "sudo chown -R minecraft:minecraft /" ?
<z1haze> yes
<pahaloom> skinkitten, why specifically this source - you would have to compile it and look for the makefile to install it into /usr/local and you would need to know what you are doning. Why not to try someting simpler first - like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<z1haze> and ok daftykins; which is exactly why im saying althought it may not be practical its the only option i have; so why not help me try
<suudy> TJ-: Sorry for the delay.  Got pulled away.  The CDC device is our own device (also running Ubuntu 12.04 on a custom PPC platform).  When the box boot, it does some startup work before it starts dhcpd on the CDC ethernet device.  In certain cases (such as the state this unit is in), this can take about 5 minutes.
<daftykins> z1haze: because it's such a bad idea :)
<jhutchins> skinkitten: Try gimp-gutenprint
<skinkitten> pahaloom, i've been at this for a week on this chan and the forums, it has led me to this as the solution...hopefully...I'll send you a link of the thread
<z1haze> daftykins, theres no other option.. so its either try and fail, and dont try, and fail
<z1haze> but possibly succeed
<daftykins> i disagree.
<pahaloom> skinkitten, if you need to get a printer working, also mark and model would help
<skinkitten> pahaloom, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2204685&page=2&p=12929239#post12929239
<suudy> On the client side, a PC running 12.04 server, it sees the CDC device at boot, but since dhdpd takes 5+ min to start, the client times out.
<TJ-> z1haze: Well, I could build a new corrected install alongside over ssh and reboot into it - done that before for a server 5,000 miles away - but it needs *a lot* of expertise and hands-on terminal access. You've got your work cut out.
<z1haze> well please, what can be done.
<z1haze> would you help tj
<z1haze> all i keep hearing this whole weeks is "it cant be done, sorry" no one wants to try
<z1haze> the server is as good as useless as of now anyway
<z1haze> what difference would it make
<daftykins> does a lot of people agreeing not give you a hint? :)
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: what exactly are you trying to do?
<z1haze> daftykins, what dont u see if i cant use it now; and theres no other options to fix it; WHY WOULDNTI TRY
<skinkitten> how do I compile this?
<z1haze> fix my server any way possible.
<Spec> daftykins: yeah, hater.
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: what's wrong with it?
<jhutchins> z1haze: Is there an option to have the ISP reinstall it?
<z1haze> performed chown -R /
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: ahh you did that? ok. reinstall then
<daftykins> Spec: ;)
<z1haze> lol..
<daftykins> hitsujiTMO: he's in this funny situation with a dedicated server in a data centre, with no physical access ;)
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: who's your provider?
<TJ-> z1haze: It's an expensive job in terms of time. If you really need to recover that, you'll have to pay an expert for that kind of fix-up.
<ActionPa1snip> z1haze: id reinstall, the permissions on folders in any OS is very specific
<z1haze> just some person i know
<skinkitten> pahaloom, ? jhutchins ?
<z1haze> i need help to reinstall then because i dont have the normal way of using the disc drive image or w/e
<jhutchins> TJ-: Y'know, a reinstall is like 30 minutes and doesn't require an expert.
<z1haze> i only have shh access
<kpop722> Is it okay if I ask for help?  Hi. I have a MFC-7840 printer and I'm trying to figure out how to scan with it.  I am using Ubuntu 12.04.3. I'm not very good with computers, so thorough help would be great. Thanks
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: and you don't have a control panel?
<jhutchins> z1haze: So, again, with the provider reinstall for you?
<z1haze> i do not have a control panel
<ActionPa1snip> kpop722: did you download the 2 debs from the Brother site for the device
<z1haze> NO they will not
<daftykins> kpop722: what make is it? have you googled "ubuntu 12.04 <printer>" ?
<z1haze> thats my isse
<jhutchins> z1haze: So cancell it and get a new one from a better provider.
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: in that case go with a different provider
<ActionPa1snip> kpop722: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<z1haze> i have pay much for this machine
<z1haze> dont*
<z1haze> and its a good deal
<z1haze> i cant afford to switch
<kpop722> I really don't know how to open that? I'm terrible with computers
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: not a good deal if you can't even use it
<jhutchins> z1haze: Not a good deal if you can't use it.
<z1haze> well, it was my fault its messed up
<z1haze> it was fine before i messed up
<z1haze> and 25/mo for an e3 with 32gb of ram is not something im going to throw away
<pietro10> if you can figure out what hte correct permissions for each and every subdirectory of / are then go ahead and try to repair, otherwise you should backup and reinstall, yes
<z1haze> bes a dick, but its cheap
<pietro10> depends on how complex the server setup was
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: is this an ovh server?
<TJ-> z1haze: Good way to force yourself to learn how to do recovery! mess up a system in a local virtual machine, figure out how to recover it, then apply those lessons to your remote server
<z1haze> no its not
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: whats the ip of the server?
<skinkitten> pahaloom, is it the autogen.sh
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: i bet its from an ovh reseller
<pahaloom> sorry skinkitten - the forum answers say's it all. Start with readme file of the source, get dependencies installed, run the make command and then once make finished something like make install and pray - or alternatively find a specialist who can do it all for you. This channel is not for providing help on compiling a package.
<ActionPa1snip> kpop722: copy the command and press CTRL + ALT  + T
<z1haze> i just want someone to try to fix it with me
<kpop722> Oh, into terminal? Thanks
<z1haze> i saw its possible over ssh with unbootstrap or something
<ActionPa1snip> kpop722: paste the command to the terminal and hit ENTER, copy the output and paste here as. It is one line so is ok
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: not seeing much from that, whats the name of the company that is hosting?
<kpop722> I got this "Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l"
<z1haze> im not even sure
<z1haze> frag ready
<z1haze> i dont pay officially thru a company
<z1haze> i just pay him
<jhutchins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jhutchins> z1haze: Paste the output of fdisk -l and df -h please
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: then that person has access to the control panel. you'll have to contact them
<z1haze> :( i dont undestsand why i have to say this a thousand times
<ActionPa1snip> kpop722: http://pastie.org/8733979
<z1haze> he wont do it
<ActionPa1snip> kpop722: run those lines in that same terminal, one by one
<kpop722> ok
<ActionPa1snip> kpop722: it wil install the driver you need
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: can you pastebin the output of: free -m
<jhutchins> hitsujiTMO: WTF?
<z1haze> 17gv
<z1haze> gb*
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: can you pastebin the full output
<hitsujiTMO> jhutchins: i think hes not on the actual server but a LXC or KVM
<z1haze> http://pastebin.com/J2d20Nge
<z1haze> its the actual server
<gr33n7007h> is 13.04 not supported?
<Yash_> Hi...can anyone help me with xauth installation? I do sudo apt-get install xauth...then it says xauth is already the newest version..but when i type xauth..it says program is not installed
<daftykins> gr33n7007h: nope, eol
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: thats 23gb of ram not 32 tho :P
<kpop722> Apparently I'm not a sudo user though..
<gr33n7007h> daftykins, ok just looking at currently supported versions
<z1haze> yea i know
<z1haze> the machine was moved t colo a week or 2 ago and a stick went bad
<z1haze> its being replaced
<Yash_>  Hi...can anyone help me with xauth installation? I do sudo apt-get install xauth...then it says xauth is already the newest version..but when i type xauth..it says program is not installed
<z1haze> what relevance does that have to anything
<gordonjcp> Yash_: xauth is installed by default
<daftykins> Yash_: please don't repeat so often. perhaps you're not meant to run it as you're trying
<kpop722> @ActionPalsnip  I'm not a sudo user though?
<Yash_> gordonjcp: but when i type xauth in terminal..it says please install it
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: can you pastebin the info jhutchins asked for: sudo fdisk -l      and: df -h
<daftykins> Yash_: what are you *actually* trying to do?
<gordonjcp> Yash_: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Yash_> X11 forwarding
<Walex> Yash_: try 'dpkg -S bin/xauth'
<BaconMilk> Could any of the gurus guide me in the right direction here?
<Yash_> let me try that
<Magiobiwan> Whats the command to reconfigure a package again?
<Magiobiwan> dpkg --something
<Magiobiwan> Right?
<Magiobiwan> I can't remember the flag...
<hitsujiTMO> Magiobiwan: dpkg-reconfigure
<TJ-> z1haze: I'll refer you to what I told you on February 10th:
<TJ-> Feb 10 15:21:42 <TJ->   z1haze: I've fixed such problems in the past where clients have done similar, by doing a clean install of the exact same version into a virtual machine image, then stopping the VM, loop-mounting it's file-system locally, and then running an iterative script on it that copies the permissions of each directory and file from the loopmount to the corrupted target. That has to have root access of course.
<Yash_> it gave me the path... /usr/bin/xauth
<Magiobiwan> Well, that helps
<Walex> Yash_: so it is installed... Try the full path
<Magiobiwan> Ty hitsujiTMO
<z1haze> http://pastebin.com/r6qhDWBt
<Walex> Yash_: or it was installed and it disappeared
<BaconMilk> im running ubuntu server with 3,4v I really would like to update my awesome to 3.52 could somebody guide me on how to do it ? as  its the only vm that im running dont seem to understand how this works now.
<Yash_> sorry..i didnt get you guys
<Yash_> what should i actually do?
<ActionPa1snip> kpop722: you will need to be able to use sudo (or be root) to do this
<Walex> Yash_: try: ls -ld /usr/bin/xauth; debsums xauth
<z1haze> TJ i read that last time
<Walex> Yash_: try: ls -ld /usr/bin/xauth; debsums -c xauth
<Yash_> Walex: it says the program debsums is not installed
<z1haze> like talking calculus to a 1st grader.. it means nothing to me
<TJ-> z1haze: So do it :) Practice at home in virtual machines until you're confident
<Walex> Yash_: does it list '/usr/bin/xauth'?
<daftykins> i've a feeling z1haze is after a solution sooner than that ;)
<z1haze> ding ding
<Walex> Yash_: if  it is listed, try to run '/usr/bin/xauth list'
<z1haze> first common sense thing ive heard
<Maurice_la_sauci> Does someone know how to activate all systray icons? (I currently only have Dropbox,
<Maurice_la_sauci> oops
<jnor> Question: as root I do: "passwd user1", then as user1 I do: "sudo touch test" and it tells me the password is wrong??
<Yash_> Wales: it says missing file /usr/binxauth
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: so you don't have access even to a rescue cd?
<gordonjcp> Yash_: which version of Ubuntu is this?
<tingtongdevil> @yash you miss / after bin
<z1haze> not that im aware of
<Yash_> no no..i did use /
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: No remote hands, no remote KVM
<tingtongdevil> ls -lrt /usr/bin/xauth
<Yash_> its ubuntu 12.04.4
<gordonjcp> Yash_: desktop?
<Yash_> terminal
<S-USA|Nexus> Maurice_la_Saudi: It's not officially supported in Unity as of 13.04
<kpop722> Thank you though. I'll save the info and try again later
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: i think you're out of luck then. you have no partitions to play with that you could create a debootstrap environment from
<Yash_> tingtongdevil: no such file or directory
<tingtongdevil> @yash: run this sudo find / -name "xauth" -print
<ActionPa1snip> !find binxauth
<ubottu> Package/file binxauth does not exist in saucy
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: There's 120G available in sda1 for a loop mount
<ActionPa1snip> tingtongdevil: I don't have that file on my desktop Ubuntu....
<Yash_> i got the path /usr/share/doc/xauth
<she_dyed> thats the manual
<DrShoggoth> is zfs my best bet for a versioning filesystem?
<Yash_> guys???? any solution to fix the xauth
<Yash_> ?
<Maurice_la_sauci> S-USA|Nexus: I'm under Ubuntu 12.04 (gnome classic)
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: i was thinking along the lines of installing a debootstrap env, booting to that, then creating a fresh working system from there
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: if he had a decent size swap he could have used that partition but its too small
<Walex> DrShoggoth: ZFS is not quite a versioning filesystem, but there are also NILFS2 and BTRFS and arguably the COW versions of ext3 and ext4
<tingtongdevil> @yash: have u run sudo dpkg -a --configure
<tingtongdevil> ?
<Yash_> gordonjcp: ???
<Walex> Yash_: the path is /usr/bin/xauth
<Yash_> tingtongdevil: let me try that
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: I don't think it needs that; like I recommended on the 10th, install an identical OS in a VM, then copy the permissions to the target
<jtld> I have taken over a server running cyrus and need to handle an overfull non deleting messages mailbox -- no one responding on cyrus channel
<z1haze> tj how can that be done
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Then, from that, there will be sufficient to run the native tools reliably
<Yash_> tingtongdevil: did that
<jtld> 	telnet dele command issued but doesn't actually result in message deleted
<Walex> DrShoggoth: NILFS2 is pretty well tested, and BTRFS as well, except for the RAID-like bits.
<kroghet> I just updated ubuntu from 12.04 LTS to I guess it was 12.10 with the updater in Ubuntu. Then first it freeze when starting up and say it can't mount /tmp, then after that it just get stuck on the purple screen. I have found out how to find the Grub menu, and removed some "quiet splash" to "text" and I can see that it keeps saying Feature buffer full Feature buffer full a lot of times, and then it says "Starting AppArmor profiles" fai
<Yash_> itype xauth and it still says xauth is not installed
<jtld> 	I can pull up email lists etc. though on mail2web -- squirell mail errors out with no mail listed
<tingtongdevil> @yash : you run sudo apt-get remove xauth
<gordonjcp> Yash_: I don't know what you're trying to do, or why?
<S-USA|Nexus> Maurice_la_sauci: Have you started the programs for which tray icons exist, and have you enabled their icons where applicable?
<Yash_> gordonjcp: i am trying to run xauth
<pietro10> Hi. GTK+ programs running in KDE do not use the proper kerning, letter spacing, etc. as evidenced by other KDE programs. Oddly, Firefox looks right, but the GTK+ standard dialogue boxes it uses don't. I have gtk*-engines-oxygen installed; this appears to happen regardless of engine. I tried installing gnom,e-settings-daemon, but that dind't work. What can I do? Thanks.
<tingtongdevil> @yash then u can install
<jtld> kroghet: I would boot from the cd and choose rescue system
<gordonjcp> Yash_: why?
<Yash_> xauth
<hitsujiTMO> Yash_: whats the output of: echo $PATH
<z1haze> TJ- can you help doing what your suggesting
<Yash_> hitsujiTMO: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin:/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/db/bin:/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin
<kroghet> ok, i only have a usb, but i guess that will do the job. I will try that. Thx
<tingtongdevil> @yash: wat i wanted you to do is , remove the package and install again
<Yash_> tingtongdevil: done
<Walex> Yash_: please type the full path /usr/bin/xauth
<hitsujiTMO> Yash_: ls -l /usr/bin/xauth
<TJ-> z1haze: I've already helped by explaining how to do it, what you've got is way beyond the community support you can expect here
<|PiP|> is doing sudo -s vs logging in as root the exact same thing?
<ffwacom> So is Ubuntu moving away from upstart?
<z1haze> but you said you know how?
<daftykins> z1haze: he's saying it's too much work
<bekks> ffwacom: No, but the result is the same.
<Yash_> tingtongdevil: just a sec..let me try out
<Walex> pietro10: kerning etc. is not a Gtk issue, it is a text renderer one, for example Cairo.
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: its not a trivial task. you need to recreate your system in a vm, then mirror the file permissions
<TJ-> z1haze: If you want someone else to do that for you, you'll need to hire a professional
<ffwacom> Bekks: should I stop writing upstart scripts?
<pietro10> Walex: hm
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: that can be over 100000 files to do
<bekks> ffwacom: Why?
<Walex> pietro10: the Gtk engines are about theming, not text rendering.
<z1haze> i have the files list
<ffwacom> Well will upstart be in future versions of ubuntu
<bekks> ffwacom: Yes.
<Rory> !ot | ffwacom Yes
<ubottu> ffwacom Yes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zykotick9> bekks: not sure where you're getting that?  seems Mark's blog post would suggest they are?
<ffwacom> Ok cheers
<hitsujiTMO> zykotick9: don't expect it to change immediately. will be 14.10 at least
<bekks> zykotick9: At least in 14.04 there is no systemd default. And thats "a future version".
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: oh i know.
<z1haze> so if i have the list of files, it still makes it 'impossible'?
<pietro10> ok let's see if there's a missing cairo package then
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: not impossible. just really really tedious and difficult. as TJ- suggested. start testing with some vms
<Arceye> Is it possible to uninstall unity ?
<krabador> Arceye, to use what?
<pietro10> doesn't seem to be one
<pietro10> hm
<hitsujiTMO> Arceye: you can swith to a different destop environment pretty easily. no need to uninstall. just install an alternative like: sudo apt get install xubuntu-desktop
<Arceye> krabador:   gnome
<ffwacom> Many other desktop environments
<krabador> Arceye, i suggest you to install directly ubuntu-gnome
<ffwacom> Xmonad
<Arceye> krabador: I was going to install gnome then if possible remove unity as it seems to use too many resources
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ffwacom> !Classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<krabador> Arceye, if you install ubuntu-gnome-desktop, and you run it, unity don't use resources
<ffwacom> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<ffwacom> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hitsujiTMO> ffwacom: enough. thats not being helpful
<Arceye> krabador: ok
<ffwacom> Haha soz
<tingtongdevil> which release unity was introduced?
<chris_is_me> 12.04
<DrShoggoth> I really like the look of btrfs,  any horror stories?
<Arceye> tingtongdevil  I believe 11.04 which was the time ubuntu started to require high end hardware
<tingtongdevil> okay
<zykotick9> tingtongdevil: 11.04 it became default.  but i think it was the netbook release (discontinued, where it was first released)
<Arceye> 10.04 rocked , then 11.04 ran terrible by comparison
<tingtongdevil> i run 11.04 currently in my dell inspiron 1012 min with 1gb ram .. I m very happy that it boots in  seconds and os is so light weight..It still gives battery backup of 3 hours after 2 years of hardcore use
<bekks> And it's EOL. :)
<tingtongdevil> my roommates uses 8gb ram with windows ..it takes more that thrice time to boot than my syste
<bekks> Once a day at most. :)
<Arceye> tingtongdevil then I must have a big issue then 11.04 on my system ran worse then windows 7 on a P3 400 with 512MB ram would
<tingtongdevil> Arceye: is it?
<varius> привет кто есть?
<tingtongdevil> Acreye : then i cant tell people that ubuntu is faster..:P
<Arceye> tingtongdevil I am just trying to have something to replace winXP as winXP is EOL soon , but it must run as fast as winXP on the same hardware
<Arceye> tingtongdevil that's corrrect you can't in any way
<ActionPa1snip> tingtongdevil: 11.04 is no longer supported in any way
<varius> wat???
<Arceye> I am installing 12.04  again for the 3rd time in 24 hours
<tingtongdevil> @arceye: but i can say in my system it works pretty much faster
<ActionPa1snip> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases  11.04 was EOL and no longer supported as of 28th October 2012
<ActionPa1snip> dead and gone, good riddence
<Arceye> tingtongdevil I can't deny that at all, however it isn't a typical example
<tingtongdevil> Arceye: yeah true:
<ActionPa1snip> tingtongdevil: I'd hang til April then install Lubuntu 14.04 which is LTS and supported til April 2019
<LittleMachine> hi guys I just made a mistake at work and I think I am toast :(   I was instructed to chmod 777 into each subfolder (test site) and I accidently did something like CHMOD 777 -r /website/
<tingtongdevil> @arceeye: i like this 11.04,pretty much.. Not wanting to upgrade
<Arceye> I don't want to be negative about it, but I am constantly hitting brick walls with it
<jnor> WTF. I just changed my user passwd, user is in sudo group. Still I get "sudo: pam_unix(sudo:auth): auth could not identify password for" What the f
<LittleMachine> ls: cannot open directory .: Permission denied
<ActionPa1snip> tingtongdevil: the community will not support it, its dead. The OS will run but dont expect any updates or community support
<LittleMachine> anyone know how to fix it?
<ActionPa1snip> LittleMachine: is it executable by your user?
<jnor> LittleMachine read about unix permissions
<LittleMachine> jnor, which one exactly
<LittleMachine> the other directories work, just the / doesn't work unless I sudo
<tingtongdevil> Actionpalsnip:i know about it: Waiting for my exam to finish , i ll update it with newest version
<Arceye> install 12.04 done, now to download gnome and other DE's
<ActionPa1snip> Arceye: 12.04 comes with Gnome....
<Arceye> ActionPa1snip   it's not an option on log in
<ActionPa1snip> Arceye: its the DE when you use Unity
<Arceye> ActionPa1snip then I need the gnome other bits :)
<ActionPa1snip> Arceye: what other bits exactly?
<Arceye> ActionPa1snip the actual desktop  to remove the stupid launcher and put the task bar where it belongs :)
<ActionPa1snip> Arceye: so gnome-panel
<Arceye> ActionPa1snip that would be it
<ActionPa1snip> Arceye: I'd just use xfce if you like the 2 panel session
<Arceye> ActionPa1snip I am grabbing LXDE, Cinnamon, XFCE4.x
<ActionPa1snip> <3 LXDE
<Arceye> ActionPa1snip goint to try them all and see which kills the pc least
<Arceye> not touching KDE though , far too much plastic for me
<ActionPa1snip> Arceye: wise move, like your mindset
<Arceye> ActionPa1snip  it wasn't like that a few hours ago,    linux sucked in every way :)
<ActionPa1snip> Arceye: probably something you changed
<suudy> Ok.  I'm still stumped on the CDC ethernet problem with ubuntu server.  I see dhclient fail to get a DHCPOFFER, but it reverts to the last recorded lease.  But it doesn't bring up the interface.  If I do 'ifconfig usb0 up', it comes up correctly.
<suudy> I added 'auto usb0' and 'iface usb0 inet dhcp' to my /etc/network/interfaces
<suudy> I'm not getting why this interface refuses to come up.
<Arceye> ActionPa1snip , it was different things on different distro's ubuntu was running slower than a slow thing, lubuntu wouldn't let me run dual monitor the way I want it to, debian also suffered with dual monitor
<suudy> er, come up automatically.
<OerHeks> suudy, try ' sudo ifconfig usb0 up && sudo dhcpcd usb0 '
<ActionPa1snip> Arceye: tried a non-debian based distro?
<morsnowski> !die
<morsnowski> apologies
<Arceye> ActionPa1snip many years ago I used mandrake / mandriva  but I thought they were becoming bloated
<suudy> OerHeks: That works.  The manual configuration works.
<suudy> OerHeks: But I'm trying to get the automatic configuration to work.
<LittleMachine> anyway to fix $ sudo chmod -R /
<stmiller> :)
<LittleMachine> made a rookie move with   $ sudo chmod -R /     hoping i can fix it
<KP> anyone know who to set focus-follow-mouse in 13?
<pietro10> oh here's some fun
<pietro10> the KDE session locker is ALSO using the wrong font kerning!
<TJ-> Two in one day! LittleMachine Best way to fix is to recreate an identical install in a virtual machine, and then use a script to apply the correct permissions from the 'good' to the 'bad'
<Arceye> ActionPa1snip all panels /dte's installed now reboot
<Atoj> hi, there is some way to install the "recommended" option of proprietary drivers from terminal?
<yash_> Hi...I got x11 port forwarding done but i get this error when i try to run xclock: "MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 data did not matchError: Can't open display: a4:10.0"
<Arceye> ok, so how do I change screen resolution with LXDE ?
<yash_> MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 data did not matchError: Can't open display: a4:10.0
<yash_> Hi...I got x11 port forwarding done but i get this error when i try to run xclock: "MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 data did not matchError: Can't open display: a4:10.0"
<yash_> any help?
<Guest45025> I have problem with terminal can anyone help me for sec pls !
<yash_> xauth: can you help me
<yash_> ?
<Guest45025> I wasn`t enable to go on top of alot of lines. I have script which one return alot of lines and i can`t go and see the ones of top.Any help is priceless!!!
<yash_> xauth: Hi...I got x11 port forwarding done but i get this error when i try to run xclock: "MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 data did not matchError: Can't open display: a4:10.0"
 * xauth ponders
<yash_> any help for x11 forwarding?
<xauth> yash_: can you telnet to a4 port 6010?
<yash_> xauth: connection refusd
<xauth> yash_: Then your X server is probably only listening on the localhost interface. Most are configured that way these days.
<yash_> xauth: i dunno why my $DISPLAy is set to a4:10.0...earlier it was localhost:10.0
<yash_> xauth: i am using xming for xforwarding
<xauth> yash_: Can you telnet to localhost port 6010 then?
<tyler_d> Guest45025: can you be a bit more specific, possibly an example please
<yash_> xauth: unable to connect to loalhost
<yash_> localhost*
<yash_> cd ..
<Guest45025> I can`t go on top of alot of lines in terminal. I have script which one return alot of lines and i can`t go and see the ones of top.Any help is priceless!!!
<xauth> hmm
<yash_> Xming help anyone?
<xauth> Guest45025: pipe output through less.
<MonkeyDust> Guest45025  use   your_script > output    then use     less output
<xauth> yash_: How did you set up your port forwarding?
<yash_> xauth: i selected x11 forwarding in putty and then im using Xming
<Guest45025> It is possible to run it like this : ./scropt.py | less ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest45025  try to find out
<SafariMonkey> So... I'm having a hard time getting recording to work through pavucontrol. I've tried VSXu (the one I'm trying to get working), audacity, sound recorder... recording doesn't work. Changing playback settings works though.
<Guest45025> ty for help it`s a slow script i will run it now
<xauth> yash_: What kind of system did you forward the X11 port to?
<pietro10> My laptop is picking up network printers from school and what not; how do I disable that? Thanks.
<MonkeyDust> SafariMonkey  if you don't get an answer here... #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated...
<SafariMonkey> MonkeyDust, I'm currently not running the Studio distro. Will I be able to get help there?
<SafariMonkey> MonkeyDust, thanks in any case, I'll ask
<MonkeyDust> SafariMonkey  it's a tip, I hope it's useful
<SafariMonkey> MonkeyDust, Thanks. I've asked.
<Arceye> xrandr
<JaredTemple> Can someone help me out?
<SafariMonkey> JaredTemple, ask the question. No-one knows if they can unless you ask.
<JaredTemple> I need to reinstall Ubuntu from a fresh start. Basically like a system restore in windows. However, I dont have the install disk or drive nor can I create one.
<JaredTemple> Is there anyway to do this from Ubuntu or maybe another computer?
<Beldar> JaredTemple, there is no restore, however a separate home is often used.
<JaredTemple> What is a serperate home?
<Beldar> JaredTemple, In ubuntu you have a root and home, they can be separated so that home is the same on a upgrade, or install.
<jhutchins> Could somebody paste or point to a standard sources.list?
<Beldar> jhutchins, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<JaredTemple> Well, I am giving this computer to a friend as a gift because he wanted to try Linux. So I was going to give him this but I wanted to get rid of all my stuff and have him start from scratch to get the full experience for himself
<jhutchins> Beldar: thx.
<Beldar> JaredTemple, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Beldar> jhutchins, no prob.
<Beldar> JaredTemple, Your friend with or without you needs to do a fresh install basically.
<JaredTemple> Exactly.
<JaredTemple> So this process will do this for me?
<JaredTemple> I want him to be at the setup screen when he turns it on.
<Beldar> JaredTemple, A separate home would be for you if you were upgrading the release and wanted to save stuff.
<JaredTemple> Okay. So what do I need to do for him so he can have a fresh install?
<Beldar> JaredTemple, They need a disk or usb with the ubuntu iso loaded, how did you install?
<Arceye> how do I run randr from LXDE ?
<JaredTemple> USB that a friend let me use.
<JaredTemple> I guess I'll have to get in contact with him or make my own.
<JaredTemple> I was just wondering if there was a setting in Ubuntu
<JaredTemple> Thank you Beldar
<Beldar> JaredTemple, So your friends install would be the same, from a disk or usb, seems like you can instruct them, or they could come here.
<SafariMonkey> (repeating question if hat's OK): So... I'm having a hard time getting recording to work through pavucontrol. I've tried VSXu (the one I'm trying to get working), audacity, sound recorder... recording doesn't work. Changing playback settings works though.
<Beldar> Arceye, Might help to give the channel some context with that query.
<Ryan___> hello, i get the error message: no detected operating systems when i am trying to install
<ikonia> your hard disk is missing a valid boot sector
<ikonia> (your booting hard disk)
<Ryan___> ?
<Beldar> Ryan___, can you pastebin    sudo parted -l
<Ryan___> i am not linux
<ikonia> then why are you asking in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> as this channel is for ubuntu help
<Ryan___> i am trying to dual boot with windows 8.1
<Beldar> Ryan___, You were on yesterday, you have a W8.1 install correct?
<Ryan___> yes
<BenCoinanke> is "raring" and "raring ringtail" the same version?
<Beldar> Ryan___, have you read the uefi wiki, you were not aware of uefi?
<Ryan___> i done the press F12 to boot from USB, i chose the language, joined my wifi but then it said no operating systems detected
<Ryan___> no i have not read
<hitsujiTMO> BenCoinanke: yes, and they are both unsupported and End of Life
<Beldar> !uefi | Ryan___
<ubottu> Ryan___: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BenCoinanke> are they the same exact version though?
<hitsujiTMO> BenCoinanke: yes
<BenCoinanke> so both are exactly 13.04 , different names for the exact same version?
<hitsujiTMO> BenCoinanke: yes
<BenCoinanke> ok thx
<BenCoinanke> I've always hated the naming schemes
<SafariMonkey> BenCoinanke, Raring is short for Raring Ringtail like "8.1" can be short for "Windows 8.1"
<Beldar> Ryan___, This thread is helpful in showing different possibilities on installing on hardware from different vendors. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<[Ethos]> Hi, I installed Linux and Windows 8 on diff partitions, and it only loads Windows 8
<ROPA> I have a usb drive with thousands of folders on it, each folder and subfolder says "The folder permissions are inconsistent, you may not be able to work with files in this folder". I can't access any of the files in these folders. My permissions appear correct and I am listed as the 'owner'. How do I fix this problem without manually going to each folder and subfolder to click on the 'correct this problem' button???
<unsecur3d> [Ethos], which one did you installed first ?
<[Ethos]> chmod -R 777 *.*
<[Ethos]> chown username:username -R *.*
<[Ethos]> unsecur3d: Windows 8, then Linux
<hitsujiTMO> [Ethos]: uefi or bios?
<[Ethos]> uefi
<unsecur3d> did u installed the boot loader when installing linux ?
<[Ethos]> no
<[Ethos]> if it did it by default I dunno
<unsecur3d> u might need to retry to install it and make sure you install the boot loader grub2 when asked and that you enable the windows parition as well during installation
<Neyzan>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<hitsujiTMO> [Ethos]: use the efi boot menu to select ubuntu then. Unfortunately, updates to windows BCD can trigger the BCD into becoming the default OS
<Neyzan> uooops sorry!!!
<ROPA> [Ethos] I had preffered to use 666 and have done a chmod -R 666 previously, with using '666' instead of '777' create any problems??? All the files are data file, nothing that needs to be executable.
<[Ethos]> use 666 then
<[Ethos]> hitsujiTMO: link me plz
<ROPA> [Ethos] ok, ty, will try it. Have a great day.
<hitsujiTMO> [Ethos]: link what exactly?
<[Ethos]> hitsujiTMO: so how do I get it to load now
<[Ethos]> both
<hitsujiTMO> [Ethos]: use the efi boot menu on your machine
<unsecur3d> boot from cd to rescue mode
<unsecur3d> that will give u a shell and look up how to manually setup grub2 in google
<[Ethos]> ok
<[Ethos]> brb
<Sluimers> Hello there, I have a problem with my Unity Menu, the "Unlock from launcher" option no longer works
<TJ-> [Ethos] hitsujiTMO: The firmware might be configured for FastBoot, in which case it will start into Windows immediately without considering the boot menu
<paulschreiber> I'm running 12.04 LTS, and installed the apache2.2-common package. It claims to install (confirmed via dpkg -L) /etc/apache2/mods-available/proxy_http.load, but that file's not on my system.
<jhutchins> If a package in a list passed to aptitude is unavailable, is there a way to tell aptitude to go ahead anyway instead of erroring out?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: since he said he's already installed ubuntu then i'd presume this has already been disable
<hitsujiTMO> d
<Guest81313> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Seveas> paulschreiber: apt-get install --reinstall apache2.2-common should bring it back
<ypaq> hey
<Seveas> though that may need a --force-confmiss
<paulschreiber> Seveas: tried that. no luck.
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Yeah, I thought that, but the symptoms sound like FastBoot - I got caught by it once :)
<Seveas> paulschreiber: with the --force-confmiss as well?
<ypaq> is there a way during installation of 12.04 to force the creation of the first user with a reservered username, e.g., admin?
<ryanmoon> hello
<paulschreiber> Seveas: what's the syntax for using that flag?
<ryanmoon> when i try installing ubuntu from USB it says no detected OS's, i have WIndows 8.1
<p3rsist> Hi guys. I want to run a command with user B env variables but with root permissions from a user A shell. How can I do it?
<Beldar> ypaq, admin as the user name a role? have you tried that user name?
<Beldar> a=and
<paulschreiber> aha!
<paulschreiber> apt-get -o DPkg::options::=--force-confmiss --reinstall install apache2.2-common worked
<ryanmoon> beldar
<Seveas> paulschreiber: I was perusing the manpage and about to suggest dpkg -i --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/archives/apache2.2-common*deb :)
<ypaq> Beldar: i just want the username, don't care about the group
<Sluimers> Beldar, I still have the same problem
<gnuts> hi
<ryanmoon> It says no detected OS when i try to install ubuntu
<Beldar> ryanmoon, Have you looked at and have a basic understanding of the uefi conundrum. This is not the best place for a complete explanation of a uefi install, just a heads up, you have to have some understanding.
<ryanmoon> i tried what it said
<gnuts> ryanmoon unlucky to have uefi
<gnuts> lol
<ryanmoon> how do i get uefi?
<gnuts> sucks
<Seveas> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Beldar> ypaq, And did you try the the user name? the first user is a super user with a password automatically.
<[Ethos]> here's the thing, if he learns how to turn it on and off it would be wise
<[Ethos]> press f12 on startup
<gnuts> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<[Ethos]> go to bios
<gnuts> lol
<gnuts> love openbox
<[Ethos]> 13.10 supports uefi
<[Ethos]> download 13.10
<gnuts> im on 12.04
<gnuts> just switched from manjaro
<gnuts> manjaro was nice
<Beldar> ryanmoon, You have uefi already. Did you see the ubuntu forums link I posted to you on these installs?
<gnuts> but too unstable
<ryanmoon> yes
<gnuts> inherits it from arch
<gnuts> uefi replaces biome
<gnuts> tbios
<gnuts> it is a bugger
<gnuts> anyone need help?
<Beldar> ryanmoon, Be sure to use nicks here you can tab complete them. In that UF link besides the install instructions is a comment on being sure to have your windows imaged/cloned and a backup disk made, do you have this done?
<ryanmoon> no, i am trying to install ubuntu 13.10, is that the problem?
<SafariMonkey> gnuts, you offering?
<Mohi> ryanmoon, hope you switched off fast boot and secure boot
<Beldar> ryanmoon, Any OS can be wiped at any time easily, this install being that you seem to have no real knowledge of, no biggie has a danger of loosing the windows install, so image it and have a recovery disk to cover your booty.
<ryanmoon> i switched off fast boot but dont know how to secure boot
<SafariMonkey> gnuts, in case that was an offer to help: I'm having a hard time getting recording to work through pavucontrol. I've tried VSXu (the one I'm trying to get working), audacity, sound recorder... recording doesn't work. Changing playback settings works though.
<Beldar> just a suggestion, it would be a bummer to see you with a bricked computer and no backups is all
<ryanmoon> how do i turn off secure boot?
<gnuts> hi soz i was away
<Mohi> Hope you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gnuts> who needed help?
<SafariMonkey> gnuts, see my response above
<gnuts> i cant my irc client doesnt support that
<gnuts> it was something about pulse audio
<SafariMonkey> gnuts, in case that was an offer to help: I'm having a hard time getting recording to work through pavucontrol. I've tried VSXu (the one I'm trying to get working), audacity, sound recorder... recording doesn't work. Changing playback settings works though.
<SafariMonkey> reposted
<gnuts> what os ya use?
<Mohi> ryanmoon, Goto bios -> boot and you will find the option of secure boot as enabled. You can disable that. Please read the above link too
<SafariMonkey> 12.04
<gnuts> me too
<gnuts> madbox 12.04
<ryanmoon> i cannot find
<gnuts> ok
<gnuts> send me a screenshot of the pavucontrol window please
<SafariMonkey> sorry, straight ubuntu 12.04, gnuts
<gnuts> what?
<Mohi> ryanmoon, your laptop model?
<gnuts> i just said im using adbox
<gnuts> madbx
<ryanmoon> Fujitsu Lifebook AH512
<gnuts> screenshot?
<eflynn> does anyone have advice on installing ubuntu on a mac?
<thico> tem alguém que fala português?
<gnuts> use bootcamp
<eflynn> gnuts: bootcamp assistant?
<TJ-> !pt  | thico
<ubottu> thico: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<SafariMonkey> gnuts, http://i.imgur.com/x2Xr5fy.png?1
<thico> !pt
<Mohi> ryanmoon, gimme a minute.. I might reply late
<ryanmoon> ok
<Beldar> !mac | eflynn
<ubottu> eflynn: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<thico> thanks ubottu
<Beldar> !pt | thico
<ubottu> thico: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ROPA> [Ethos] No good.......the chown and chmod commands run without errors, but only on the root folder, the command does not change any of the subfolders.......it's as though the '-R' is being ignored.
<SafariMonkey> Beldar, por favor, check if it's been posted already.
<gnuts> so?
<SafariMonkey> gnuts, http://i.imgur.com/x2Xr5fy.png?1
<SafariMonkey> I sent it earlier
<gnuts> thanks
<ryanmoon> Mohi
<Mohi> ryanmoon, please find the thread 2171114 in Ubuntu forums
<gnuts> i dont know to be honest
<Fnet> 100 per cent = 140 per cent?
<gnuts> need someone more knowledgable on sound in linux
<Mohi> Old Fred suggested to do the boot repair.. Sorry i couldn't post the complete url
<ryanmoon> how do i do that?
<CrazyZurfer> Need some help... When going to an specific folder with nemo it crashes... when I go with terminal to parent folder, in 'ls' the folder appears in blue but with green background, what's going on?
<Beldar> Mohi, There is no install yet bootrepair would only be used than if needed
<TJ-> ROPA: what are you trying to do? directories will need +x permission in order to descend into them
<ryanmoon> Mohi
<Mohi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2171114
<TJ-> ROPA: e.g. "sudo find /media/MyUSB -type d -exec chmod a+x {} \; "
<ROPA> TJ- ok, I have some folders (actaully all the folders) on a usb drive that can't be accessed.............
<Mohi> Beldar, yes.. Old Fred's signature had a link having tips.. I was reading and replying
<ROPA> I changed the chmod and chown (with the -R), but the commands seem to be working only on the root directory of the drive.....none of the sub folders have chown and chmod changes.
<Mohi>  ryanmoon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2171114 and also read the thread in old fred's signature
<ROPA> TJ- you lost me......
<fatBuddha> Ubuntu lost its edge
<Beldar> Mohi, Yeah an excellent link, I gave it to them earlier directly. This user seems willing to try anything without having any backups....so I'm a bit concerned is all. ;)
<TJ-> ROPA: That command will find all directories (type -d) below /media/MyUSB and execute the command "chmod a+x " on each directory, making it navigable
<ypaq> Beldar: yes, i did try admin as username for the first user. the installation won't let me proceed unless i choose a different name
<Arceye> help me with dual monitor setup, Ubuntu option allows multi monitor with desktop spread over 2 monitors, Gnome , KDE, XFCE and xubuntu don't , they are all on the same box so why does one work and the others not ?
<ROPA> my drive is labelled 'Slave', the did the following commands.....  sudo chown ofourdaily:ofourdaily -R Slave and sudo chmod -R 666 Slave....but the sub folders of the root directory are unchanged.
<Mohi> Awww.. ryanmoon, please do take backups. A single mistake might make you lose all your data. Beldar is correct..!! Never instal before creating a backup
<Beldar> ypaq, Ah, not sure why exactly, I have to assume you are doing it correctly, it may just not be possible to use that name.
<ROPA> TJ- ok, that sounds like it might be my issue.....I ASSUMED the -R would automatically find and change all folders!!!!
<ROPA> TJ- TY TJ, I'll have a crack at it.
<TJ-> ROPA: But '666' is a+rw ... not 'x'
<ypaq> Beldar: the reason is this: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=450954
<ubottu> Debian bug 450954 in user-setup "Username 'admin' is reserved" [Minor,Open]
<TJ-> ROPA:  and you want +x on directories only, +rw on other files
<ypaq> Beldar: i'm wondering if there is a way around it :)
<genii> I'm not sure that could be considered as a bug
<TJ-> ROPA: Once you'd corrected the directories, you can then do the same on the files since find can navigate: "sudo find /media/MyUSB -type f -exec chmod a+rw {} \; "
<Beldar> ypaq, Seems from that bug report on etch at least you can change it after install, however changing a user name would be the last thing I would do. Getting around it never seen that here, the web is probably your best bet.
<ROPA> TJ- ok, I think the files are ok....if I select the 'correct this problem' button, the files in that particular folder are readable.....
<belkinsa> How to install locales back onto Ubuntu 13.10?
<ROPA> TJ- ty again TJ-much appreciated.
<ypaq> Beldar: yeah.. web didn't help much which is why i came here. but thanks for looking into this
<fatBuddha> ypaq: You Montrose
<ypaq> fatBuddha: wat?
<Beldar> ypaq, seems like a mess really, you could do a variation maybe like admin1?
<TJ-> ypaq: If you want to remove "admin" from the reserved names, you can do it manually whilst the installer is running from another terminal by editing, in the target chroot, "/usr/lib/user-setup/reserved-usernames"
<Beldar> or admeeeen hehe many options
<fatBuddha> TJ-: bad idea
<Maurice_la_sauci> Hello, I would like my Claws Mail launching at startup, what's the command I have to put?
<davyde> hi guys! how can i know if someone has used my pc with guest session?
<fatBuddha> davyde: yes
<davyde> fatBuddha, how? can i know also how long he used it?
<skinux> Ubuntu has been saying SWAP disk (partition) is not yet ready or present. How exactly do I fix this
<hitsujiTMO> davyde: auth.log would prob have an entry for it (guessing hereO
<xauth> davyde: last
<fatBuddha> davyde: check th dict log
<Magiobiwan> What's the linux device name for a tuner card's audio component?
<Magiobiwan> I know the video is /dev/video#
<Magiobiwan> But I'm trying to find the audio too
<ssl_> i've installed ubuntu on my beaglebone black and want to get a graphical desktop (currently only terminal and ssh). i've issued apt-get install lxde-core, but it doesn't seem to auto-start on boot. do i have to install some other package? i've read about lightdm, but don't know how they all work together.
<witheld1> ssl_: you can probably just install lightdm
<fatBuddha> witheld1: Not good idea
<ypaq> fatBuddha: just called the n-word in private chat
<witheld1> fatBuddha: ?
<ssl_> fatBuddha: why?
<ypaq> anyway... i'm out of here..
<fatBuddha> ypaq: what's a n word.
<ikonia> fatBuddha: could you please join #ubuntu-ops
<witheld1> There's no reason, I've dealt with lightdm before, you just install it
<fatBuddha> ikonia: what
<ssl_> witheld1: ok ill just try
<ikonia> fatBuddha: could you please join the channel #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> (for a moment)
<fatBuddha> ikonia: You have no right
<mkander> Hi, anyone knows a way to move directories between servers automatically from cron? I know rsync can delete source files, but not directories, and that creates a mess..
<jhutchins> mkander: If our rsync returns success, run another script that deletes things.
<ROPA> TJ- that did it, there were hundreds of folders on the drive and all of them have files that can be accessed now!!!!!!! AGAIN, MANY MANY THANKS!!!!
<ssl_> witheld1: wtf, it wants to install 558 new packages! i thought it was _light_dm!
<TJ-> ROPA: :)
<mkander> jhutchins: Hmm just not sure how to do that =P
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: what wants to install 558 packages?
<ssl_> apt-get install lightdm
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: sudo apt-get install lightdm --no-install-recommends
<ssl_> hitsujiTMO: thanks ill try this
<ssl_> ha, now it's 3 packages, thanks!
<mkander> jhutchins: Maybe I can just run this in cron: find source/ -d -type d -exec rmdir {} \;
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: you'll prob have to install a greeter theme too, but thats enough to get you startd
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: unless you're doing auto login that is
<natural> hi, why does my desktop env go black for a few secs every once in a while? the mounse stays on screen and i can interface, but the DE goes black. any clues?
<ssl_> hitsujiTMO: well, i actually need auto-login
<ssl_> hitsujiTMO: but after reboot, i still have no desktop :(
<davyde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6933428/
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: what xsession are you isng?
<hitsujiTMO> using*
<davyde> only reboot ........ how can i read this?
<davyde> xauth, do you know?
<xauth> davyde: Nope, I expected login sessions to show up in there.
<ggreer> I have a lenovo x140e. I made a usb installer for 13.04. I can boot off it and verify the image. I can boot the installer. but if I select "try ubuntu" in the boot menu, X segfaults :(
<ssl_> hitsujiTMO: i dont know. how can i find out?
<ggreer> and I'd really like to run the try ubuntu thing so I can use gparted to resize some partitions
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: have you installed a desktop environent?
<Beldar> ggreer, 13.04 is eol use 13.10 or 12.04.4
<ggreer> because the partitioning tool in the installer won't do that
<ssl_> yes, lxde
<ggreer> err sorry I meant 13.10
<ggreer> the latest
<davyde> xauth, maybe because i use fingerprint to log in instead of password?
<Beldar> ggreer, Cool, have you checked the sum of the iso download?
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: whats the output of: ls -l /usr/share/xsessions/
<xauth> Not knowing about fingerprints, I say it shouldn't make a difference.
<ggreer> I did. the first time it didn't verify and I had to re-download
<ggreer> apparently my wifi on windows died in the middle and the download aborted
<tr3y> I have kind of a noob question for you guys. I'm just now starting to use ubuntu and it seems awesome, but I'm confused as to how an open source operating system can be secure. Couldn't a good programmer look at the code and find the vulnerabilities and easily attack the users?
<ggreer> anyway the second time the md5sum verified
<ssl_> LXDE.desktop  openbox.desktop  openbox-gnome.desktop  openbox-kde.desktop
<bekks> tr3y: Other programmers would look on the same code and make it even more secure.
<ggreer> the most annoying bit is that I can switch to a terminal in the installer and execute gparted, but it complains that there's no X display available
<Beldar> ggreer, This computer is certified, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201309-14195/
<xauth> tr3y: thus improving the program. The closed source program keeps its bugs.
<ggreer> Beldar: yeah. that's why I bought it
<ggreer> to replace my aging netbook from 2008
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: ok so: sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf                    under [SeatDefaults]       add the line: user-session=LXDE
<tr3y> I see... so basically since it's open source it's also easier for the "good hackers" to keep it safe
<ggreer> if I could tell gparted to target the currently open display on /dev/ttys7 or whatever, I'd be set
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: if [SeatDefaults] doesn't exist, just add it in
 * xauth nods.
<ssl_> the file lightdm.conf does not exist
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: then just create it
<ggreer> btw the x140e came with windows 8. that was my first experience with windows since XP. holy cow is it bad
<ssl_> ok
<EsoRotica> Hello, I'm trying to change out the Firmware on a Dell XPS L501X and I'm running out of things to try. Anyone think they can point me in the right direction?
<Beldar> ggreer, So this is a dualboot with W8?
<ggreer> Beldar: that's the plan. I do need windows to test some stuff for customers. I've resized the windows partitions and everything. I just wanted to move the recovery partition to the beginning of the free space
<ggreer> IIRC, gparted will let me do that. the existing partition tool only lets me create/delete partitions
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: should have those 2 files... you also just add: autologin-user=ssl_                to auto login the user ssl_
<Beldar> ggreer, Just for a test have you tried a nomodeset boot?
<hitsujiTMO> s/files/lines
<ggreer> I have not. just a sec
<ssl_> hitsujiTMO: may i convo you?
<Magiobiwan> So, I'm trying to use ffmpeg/avconv to transcode video from a TV tuner card into an rtmp stream. The video device is /dev/video0 for input, but I need to know the audio input device to use for the stream as well. On "arecord -l" the tuner card is Card 1
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: just keep it to the main chat. i have pms disabled
<Magiobiwan> What would the device name be for it?
<ssl_> ok then. i added that user-session line to lightdm.conf (which i created myself) but still no desktop
<AmbiguousOutlier> COMRESET failed (errno=16)
<Pici> Magiobiwan: take a look at the output of sudo lshw | less, it should help you identify the device name(s)
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: can you pastebin the contents of ~/.xsession-errors
<ssl_> hitsujiTMO: there is no such file
<EsoRotica> Does anyone have experience with updating Dell BIOS firmware? I've followed almost every instruction within https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DellBIOS but still cant get this thing going. Any pointers? Model Dell XPS L501X
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: should be there. its a hidden file
<AmbiguousOutlier> i think my hdd is bad, what command line tools are there to test?
<ssl_> hitsujiTMO: sorry, it's not there. i used ls -la
<TJ-> ssl_: hitsujiTMO There might be something in "/var/log/lightdm/"
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: what about: ~/.dmrc
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: i presume you restarted lightdm after editing lightdm.conf right?
<Magiobiwan> Pici, I don't see the device name in there. avconv takes the device input as -i /dev/device
<ssl_> hitsujiTMO: i rebooted
<Magiobiwan> So, /dev/video0 for video. I need to find the audio device too... It does not appear to come with /dev/video0
<ggreer> Beldar: different error. I get the normal splash screen, then a black screen forever. dmesg shows failsafe-x terminated with status 1 :(
<ggreer> I don't see anything in /var/log/syslog though
<ggreer> hmm
<ggreer> black screen with no mouse cursor or anything
<ssl_> TJ-: there is a log file with errors, ill paste-bin them
<Beldar> ggreer, How did you load the usb?
<ggreer> uunetbootin
<ggreer> or did you mean how did I boot it?
<ggreer> (f12, select usb drive and hit enter)
<ssl_> TJ-, hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6933487/
<ggreer> and the usb installer self-verifies just fine
<ggreer> such a weird error
<Beldar> ggreer, I'm not sure what is going on, sidnce you have resized windows I can assume you are on the right track. If it were me I would try another installer, but I have several at hand. Maybe look on askubuntu.
<Beldar> since*
<ggreer> ok. thank you for your help
<ggreer> it was a noble effort
<Beldar> ggreer, I rather not waste your time. ;)
<ggreer> oh. if I run startx, it says, "drm report modesetting isn't supported" a bunch
<ggreer> hmm
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: can you pastebin /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<ssl_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6933500/
<ggreer> yesss google shows people with similar errors on AMD/ATI cards
<daftykins> ggreer: someone's told you to try nomodeset already i take it?
<ggreer> yep
<daftykins> good stuff
<ggreer> weird that this laptop can be bought with ubuntu preinstalled, but installing ubuntu is no simple task
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: remove the whitespace before user-session-...
<ggreer> well, lenovo has a press release saying it can have ubuntu preinstalled, but I couldn't actually find any place where I could order it with ubuntu. my only choices were windows 8 or... windows 8
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: is it that you are not getting a login prompt, or no DE?
<TJ-> ggreer: Any chance you can capture the segfault as a photo?
<daftykins> ggreer: i suspect you're running into some UEFI fun there
<genii> !oh > genii
<ubottu> genii, please see my private message
<ssl_> hitsujiTMO: still no desktop. yes i see a login promt on the screen, but only text-mode
<TJ-> ssl_: You do have lightdm configured to start by upstart (/etc/init/lightdm.conf) ?
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: ok. add the line: autologin-user=<insert username here>                    to lightdm.conf
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: i think its just that there's no greeter so it's dying
<ssl_> TJ-: not intentionally. just installed it with apt-get. i just pasted my lightdm.conf above
<mojtaba> I have Thunderbird 24.2.0 and it just suddenly closed without any errors. Does anybody know what should I do?
<Matriks404> run from terminal
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_:also add your user to the group nopasswdlogin
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: then restart lightdm again, if it still doesn't work we'll install a greeter
<EsoRotica> Does anyone have experience with updating Dell BIOS firmware? I've followed almost every instruction within https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DellBIOS but still cant get this thing going. Any pointers? Model Dell XPS L501X
<Medo> Hello
<ssl_> hitsujiTMO: nothing. lightdm.log has the same contents as i pasted before.
<Medo> hi
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: sudo apt-get install lightdm-gtk-greeter
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: then reboot once more
<Bashing-om> Medo: Hello .
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: ssl_ "sudo apt-get install lightdm --no-install-recommends" ... infers that this didn't happen: "Recommends: xserver-xorg, unity-greeter | lightdm-greeter | lightdm-kde-greeter"
<Medo> hi Bashing :)
<Medo> i wanna ask someone about my ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Medo: Ask !
<ssl_> TJ-, hitsujiTMO: ok, installing the lightdm-gtk-greeter
<Medo> my ubuntu its 9.10
<hitsujiTMO> Medo: you need to upgrade
<Medo> and i got many errors and i think the default file manager is killed
<Matriks404> Medo: Your ubuntu is End Of Life (EOL)
<LeMike> Hm. Did anyone notice a speed increase after installing the microcode via synaptics? it just enabled PEBS but I don't know what it's good for :/
<hitsujiTMO> !eol | Medo
<ubottu> Medo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Medo> i know that
<Bashing-om> Medo: 1st, way past End Of Life, and no longer enjoys support !
<ggreer> daftykins: that is a possibility. I disabled secureboot but there's no bios emulation mode
<Medo> i know that
<Medo> now i cannot login my ubuntu
<ggreer> TJ-: let me play around with some other settings. I'll take a picture eventually
<LeMike> neither via another pts Medo ?
<Medo> what is pts ??
<Bashing-om> Medo: To upgrade from release 9.10 -- the recommended thing is a clean install of a current version.
<Beldar> Medo, Can you backup what is important from a live cd and reinstall, do you have a separate home?
<LeMike> ctrl+alt+f4 - there is one Medo  ;)
<Medo> no i cant
<Medo> no i dont
<Medo> i search for something about that
<Beldar> !who | med_
<ubottu> med_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Medo> and i found somehow to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04
<Beldar> !who | Medo
<ubottu> Medo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Medo> <Beldar>
<Beldar> Medo, Theoretically you could upgrade to 10.04 to 12.04 if done correctly, however no backups is problematic.
<mojtaba> I have Thunderbird 24.2.0 and it just suddenly closed without any errors. Does anybody know what should I do?
<Medo> how to send to private name :\
<Beldar> mojtaba, One time? does it work now?
<Matriks404> mojtaba: have you tried to run it from terminal and see if it produce any errors?
<Beldar> Medo, you can tab complete nicks, most do not like pm's better to keep things in the channel.
<mojtaba> Beldar: No, more than once
<mojtaba> Matriks404: I will check that
<Beldar> mojtaba, running from the terminal as suggested is a good start for errors.
<Medo> feeling like and idiot :\
<mojtaba> Beldar: I will do that for sure
<Medo> i couldnt send to someone as ubottu said
<TJ-> mojtaba: "thunderbird -safe-mode" if it still has issues, that will disable extensions that may be causing issues
<mojtaba> TJ-: ok, thanks
<Medo> @Beldar test
<Medo> wrong :\
<ssl_> TJ-, hitsujiTMO: looks like i need to install xserver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6933612/
<Beldar> Medo, type beld than hit the tab key to complete
<Medo> beld test
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: ahh, you don't even have that installed? ok. sudo apt-get install xorg
<Medo> nothing happened
<Beldar> some nicks more or less letters to start the tab complete Medo
<Medo> Beldar Medo  test
<Beldar> Medo, that looks good.
<Medo> Beldar i think it works
<TJ-> ssl_: :D That's what happens when you ignore recommends
<ggreer> heh
<ssl_> TJ-: yes :)
<ggreer> haha, I booted the installer, then ran sudo DISPLAY=':0' gparted
<ggreer> and that opened gparted in the working X session
<ssl_> TJ-, hitsujiTMO: ok it's working now. i can see a graphical login promt. now i want to auto-login the user "ubuntu"
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_:add ubuntu to the group nopasswdlogin
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: and in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf add the line: autologin-user=ubuntu
<ssl_> ok
<Kalendoros>  /server irc.abjects.net
<ssl_> hitsujiTMO: guess what: didn't work :D
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: o.O   pastebin the contents of /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log again please
<beingHuman> Can anyone suggest for my kernel upgrade on Ubuntu 12.04?
<ssl_> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6933698/
<hitsujiTMO> beingHuman: why do you need a kernel upgrade?
<daftykins> ggreer: for what it's worth you can't really do anything with the recovery partitions at the end of a GPT drive, that's part of the spec to work with EFI
<beingHuman> hitsujiTMO: Is it not preferable ?? I have no reason, I just gave it a thought.
<LeMike> Can someone help Medo with logging in? Seems like his lightdm crashes and restarts every time after login. but I am not sure and it's out of my skills. Please show him where to find the error-log to it (because this shouldn't be encrypted like the home folder :P )
<ggreer> daftykins: well... my plan is to move this whole mess onto a 160GB SSD eventually
<LeMike> In particular i am hoping for Beldar again ;)
<hitsujiTMO> beingHuman: you should only need to upgrade the kernel if you need it for hardware support or something else it may support. if you don't need anything then there's absolutely no need to upgrade
<ggreer> it's a 500GB HDD and that's no fun
<beingHuman> hitsujiTMO: OKay, thanks for the help :)
<Beldar> LeMike, I have no idea on the login problem.
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: can you once again pastebin your /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<daftykins> ggreer: was it a Lenovo did you say?
<ggreer> yeah. x140e
<daftykins> ggreer: one i dealt with a bit ago had a field called "Boot Mode" which could be changed from UEFI -> Legacy
<ssl_> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6933716/
<LeMike> It's not bad credentials Beldar . It's like lightdm crashing or a startup application coming in and logout again. As I don't know where to find the error.log for that I hope you or someone else here would.
<ggreer> won't that break the windows partition?
 * ggreer checks again in bios settings
<ssl_> hitsujiTMO: oh wait! i rebooted again and it's working now!
<Medo> that is why i think about offline upgrade using cd Beldar
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: ahh lol
<ssl_> hitsujiTMO: thank you!
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: np
<daftykins> ggreer: oh yeah, just making you aware
<ggreer> ah
<Beldar> Medo, My recommendation so just we are clear would be a backup of important stuff than a fresh install, I was only supporting other theoretical options.
<daftykins> ggreer: a new ubuntu like 13.10 should boot in UEFI mode properly on something like that and install beside 8 :)
<Medo> Beldar my home folder in encrypted  ;\
<Beldar> Medo, Ah, not a clue here than.
<grimeton> looks like ubuntu is now in the soda business too http://imgur.com/yEvxRPB
<Medo> and that mean ??
<daftykins> grimeton: nothing new.
<Medo> Beldar : look at that topic https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<Beldar> Medo, I only have one recommendation, however in your situation (having no login) I'm not sure of an answer to get there in a eol with a encrypted home, a bit of a conundrum to be honest, at least for me. ;)
<Medo> Beldar OMG :D :D
<Medo> Beldar i made an cd with 11.04 and when i try to install it it says install it side by side with 9.10 and that is wrong cause its not solution
<Medo> Beldar i wana reach my files there
<Beldar> Medo, I have never encrypted so I have no answer for that.
<hitsujiTMO> Medo: burn a 12.04 cd, boot that to "try ubuntu" and you'll be able to get your files with that
<dlam> hmm when i do `iptables -L -v`   the second column indicates 'bytes':  when does that value start at? or get reset?
<dlam> (presumably bytes from that host/ip address i think)
<EsoRotica> Does anyone have experience with updating Dell BIOS firmware? I've followed almost every instruction within https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DellBIOS but still cant get this thing going. Any pointers? Model Dell XPS L501X
<Jordan_U> Medo: Boot from an Ubuntu 12.04 or newer LiveCD and use http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html to access and backup your files.
<Beldar> EsoRotica, Do you have a windows install?
<EsoRotica> Nope
<Medo> hitsujiTMO i try but i couldnt
<Beldar> EsoRotica, Have you checked if the bios upgrade is available with a boot iso?
<EsoRotica> Beldar: I tried using Hirens to get Mini XP running, but after disabling HAL it wont boot
<EsoRotica> Beldar: They are not offering it on the Dell website, if thats the question. I've been looking for some time now.
<Beldar> EsoRotica, What makes you need this upgrade, just curious.
<TJ-> Es0teric: I've used that procedure for updating XPSes
<Es0teric> TJ- say what?
<Medo> Jordan_u failed to copy my home folder its encrypted
<EsoRotica> Beldar: I'm attempting to do a few things #1 ACPI problems relating to Brightness, etc #2: Install a scansnap printer.  Most of the help docs I have seen mentioned the a08 firmware
<TJ-> Es0teric: Creating the FreeDos disk with the update BIOS, booting it, upgrading, etc
<EsoRotica> TJ -> This program can not be run from the DOS environment :(
<TJ-> EsoRotica: What is "this" ?
<EsoRotica> L501X_a08.exe   the download package
<EsoRotica> http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/driverdetails?driverid=R309739
<Jordan_U> Medo: Did you follow the instructions at the page I linked to?
<Medo> Jordan_u nautilus is dead at my installed ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Medo: I gave you specific directions, please try to follow them. Do you want me to repeat the directions I gave?
<EsoRotica> TJ-:  I would like to Edify that that is the error DOS returns.
<Jordan_U> Medo: Or was there anything about my directions that you didn't understand?
<Medo> Jordan_u i already have ubuntu 9.10 on usb and 11.04 on cd i boot to my broken ubuntu and i failed to reach my home and when i try to remove protection i couldnt
<TJ-> Es0teric: It looks like Dell have messed up. That file, despite what they say, is a Windows portable executable, not a combined DOS/PE file
<EsoRotica> TJ-:  Thanks for that. I will attempt to use A07
<Es0teric> TJ- i dont think its me that was talking to you about that… it was probably EsoRotica lol
<Jordan_U> Medo: Download Ubuntu 12.04 or newer, burn the image to a DVD or use a tool to make a bootable USB from it. You need to use Ubuntu 12.04 or newer. Once you're booted into the Ubuntu 12.04 or newer CD/USB, follow http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html . Do you understand?
<Medo> Jordan_u yes i will give it try
<TJ-> Es0teric: OK, I've extracted it using WINE ... got the BIOS file. It is using Winphlash to install it, there's a DOS alternative to that (Phoenix Flash)
<EsoRotica> TJ-:  do you mean the A08 or 07 version?
<TJ-> EsoRotica: A08
<EsoRotica> What wine command are you using please?
<EsoRotica> TJ-:  I'm seeing it at the bottom of the page. Thanks
<TJ-> EsoRotica: "wine ~/Downloads/L501X_A08.exe" ... then when it pops up a crash dialog, switch to another terminal and you can do "ls -l ~/.wine/drive_c/users/$USER/Temp//WinPhlash/*" and you'll see BIOS1.WPH which is the BIOS image file
<jNNs> Hi i installed ubuntu but i can't choose to boot win 7 or ubuntu. It instantly starts win 7
<unsecur3d> which one did you installed first ?
<jNNs> win 7
<unsecur3d> did you installed the linux bootloader when asked if you wanted to do so ?
<Garry0io> gfghfg
<Garry0io> hjghjg
<jNNs> i installed ofc
<unsecur3d> whats that
<jNNs> of course
<jNNs> xD
<jNNs> i installed the bootloader
<adah> What's the other Ubuntu channel?
<unsecur3d> doesnt seem like you did, its still using the windows loader to locate the OS which only obviously picks up Windows versions
<jNNs> and now?
<unsecur3d> u might need to re-boot from the install cd and go into rescue mode and reinstall the boot loader
<adah> Can anyone tell me what the other Ubuntu channels are?
<EsoRotica> adah: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MonkeyDust> adah  type /msg alis list *ubuntu*   <-- woth the asterisks
<MonkeyDust> with*
<adah> yesh *with
<adah> oops *yes
<EsoRotica> TJ-: I'm still working on getting winphlash, but do I need to change the extension from rom to WPH or make another conversion?
<jNNs> @unsecur3d i wrote a pm to you.
<TJ-> EsoRotica: The extension might be forced, I can't remember now.
<unsecur3d> jNNs, only refer to me in the channel please
<unsecur3d> :P
<EsoRotica> Thanks, Almost there TJ-
<jNNs> <jNNs> i've done sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<jNNs> <jNNs> sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<jNNs> <jNNs> sudo mount - o bind /sys /mnt/sys
<jNNs> <jNNs> sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc
<jNNs> <jNNs> and
<jNNs> <jNNs> sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<jNNs> <jNNs> grub-install /dev/sda
<jNNs> <jNNs> update-grub
<jNNs> <jNNs> exit
<jNNs> <jNNs> restarting
<jNNs> <jNNs> still win
<jNNs> this is what i wrote
<rsyring> I want to install saucy on a macbook pro with btrfs and full encryption.  I don't get the option in the installer b/c of the installer detects the Mac partition.  Can someone point me to a guide on how to do this manually?
<rsyring> I'm comfortable setting up the partitions, but not sure how encryption fits into things when doing it manually.
<Arcanis_> Hello. Got a weird issue. Running Ubuntu 13.10. Wanted to try out gnome. Installed it and then on the login screen, my mouse cursor is invisible. I googled all over and there was a "fix" using: gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.cursor active false, but that didn't do anything for me.
<EsoRotica> TJ there appears to be a winphlash.exe in the extraced folder, think its the winphlash16.exe I'm looking for then?
<TJ-> EsoRotica: I think the "win" prefix infers those are the Windows utils, they won't run from DOS
<TJ-> EsoRotica: If you can hang on a few minutes, I can see if I can slipstream your BIOS into the DOS installer I used for mine
<jNNs> you read it unsecur3d?
<EsoRotica> I'll hold, looking for an alternative as well. Thanks Boss.
<jNNs> Hi i installed ubuntu but i can't choose to boot win 7 or ubuntu. It instantly starts win 7
<Arcanis_> jNNs, do you have several HDD's? Did you choose to install grub on a different one? What is your bios boot option?
<awwyissssss> @jNNs http://askubuntu.com/questions/87409/i-cant-get-grub-menu-to-show-up-during-boot
<jNNs> I only have one hdd
<TJ-> EsoRotica: No, that won't work. The DOS installer is hard-coded for the BIOS/machine version. I also just looked at your A07, and it also only a Windows executable. Let me look in my Phoenix BIOS tools projects
<jNNs> my boot option is the one hdd i go
<jNNs> t
<EsoRotica> TJ-: I was just going in that direction (a07).
<TJ-> Eso, OK, I see the DOS-based version in my files, let me zip it up and put it where you can get it
<jNNs> So @Arcanis_ what should i do now?
<Arcanis_> @jNNS: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87409/i-cant-get-grub-menu-to-show-up-during-boot
<jNNs> where i have to write GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10 ?
<ph8> hey all, i just wiped out my ubuntu partition from windows disk management - i've now realised the scope of my error, is this going to cause horrible issues with no GRUB during boot? Does anyone know how i can flash the windows bootloader while i'm still in Windows (i haven't restarted yet)
<jNNs> i'm a fully newbie
<ph8> I've seen lots of stuff about windows install CDs but if i can avoid it that would be cool
<EsoRotica> TJ-: This is my first attempt to get a windows user to convert by just sticking it to them. Unfortunately he is having other problems he blames on buntu, but the machine screams otherwise.
<Arcanis_> @jNNS, uhhh I'm only kind of experienced myself. You need to access the partition you installed ubuntu on. Navigate to the directory: /etc/default/grub/ and open grub.cfg in a text editor.
<skinkitten> glitsj16, \o
<Arcanis_> Well in any case... can anyone help me with my issue?
<TJ-> EsoRotica: :) If you follow most of the guide at [1] and then use [2] to create the bootable image instead of Dell's biosdisk, you'll be ready to download the file I'm preparing. [1] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DellBIOS [2] http://www.freedos.org/
<glitsj16> skinkitten: o/ .. forgive my bad memory, who's greeting?
<TJ-> EsoRotica: Here it is: http://iam.tj/projects/misc/phlash.tar.gz
<TJ-> EsoRotica: If you combine those, with the BIOS image snatched from the wine extraction I showed earlier, you'll have everything you need.
<skinkitten> canon pixma mg2520 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2204685&page=2&p=12929239#post12929239
<glitsj16> skinkitten: hello :)
<glitsj16> skinkitten: i saw the post about the gutenprint, let me refresh what else is on the post
<pipegeek> Rory: hiya :)  just fyi, it was an fstab issue.  Though when it was solved there was another issue: ec2-bundle-vol excludes all .pem files throughout the filesystem, as well as all .gpg files.  Which is asinine.  You can reinclude them individually but reincluding everything in /etc/ssl/certs overflows the maximum command line length.  So, I patched ec2-bundle-vol :P
<ssl_> i got an display issue with my lxde, but i think its root is much deeper, like in the X server. the colors are strangely inverted (blue looks yellowish) and also some pixels are shifted one to the right, depending on the color they show. any ideas whats wrong here?
<aPpYe> I am running KDE, built from ubuntu mini.  It is connected to a TV via HDMI.  Whenever the TV is turned off, it ceases all communication with the computer, so the computer seems to think the "monitor" has been unplugged.
<aPpYe> This causes some programs to behave badly, since (i am guessing) there are no longer any X screens to output to.  For example, transmission-qt segfaults once the tv is powered off.  This only happens with this specific TV … Anyone know a workaround?
<adah> Can someone say in three words or less why Debian is better than any other *nix distro?
<aPpYe> debian has apt
<EsoRotica> OKay looking now TJ- Thanks for the support, Had to take a call.
<skinkitten> glitsj16, going down a trail of extracting the driver from a windows driver file, hopefully this has been done before and I don't hit a dead end
<adah> sorry i meant to say why Ubuntu is better than any other *nix distro
<glitsj16> skinkitten: what are you trying to install now exactly?
<Arcanis_> adah: Ease of use.
<adah> Arcanis best answer I've seen all day
<Arcanis_> adah: Glad to help.
<bekks> adah: Ubuntu is Linux, *NIX is not Linux.
<EsoRotica> Arcanis_, adah   : I'd go with pick your package manager and forget about "best"
<adah> So what is the best package manager?
<EsoRotica> I prefer apt :D
<hitsujiTMO> !best | adah
<ubottu> adah: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<glitsj16> skinkitten: you are on ubuntu 12.04 yes? if you want the gutenprint 5.2.9 there's an easier and probably more reliable way .. the forum thread also mentions gutenprint 5.2.10 so not sure..
<Arcanis_> I;ve only used apt.
<adah> Okay what I'm trying to do is find out which package manager would work best for me
<Arcanis_> hitsujiTMO, you've always helped me before! Can you figure something out for me?
<Arcanis_> adah, apt is super simple.
<hitsujiTMO> Arcanis_: what is it?
<adah> yeah i like it so far
<Arcanis_> hitsujiTMO, I wanted to try out gnome and it broke something. At the login screen, the mouse cursor is invisible. The fix for this is supposed to be checking this: gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.cursor active false, however that did not fix it. I removed gnome and the problem still persists.
<Arcanis_> Without the mouse cursor at login, I cannot switch between desktop environments.
<Che-Anarch> Hey guys I need an Ubuntu distro with python3.3 & gcc as well as other build-essentials on there... is there such iso already done / ready for me to DL use live? -
<Che-Anarch> I need Ubuntu latest enviroment for doing some hardware firmware update... would rather not have to install whole OS
<hitsujiTMO> Arcanis_: it could be that you have no x cursor theme active. try installing gnome-tweak-tool and change the cursor theme
<EsoRotica> TJ-: I'm getting an error booting the img fine with linux16 now. Its saying too many configs. SHould I remove Config, or kernel .sys
<Che-Anarch> Normally I use debian but I can not get GLIBC_2.14
<hitsujiTMO> Arcanis_: can you not tab to the xsession chooser?
<Arcanis_> hitsujiTMO, I am so new at this that I don't know what xsession chooser is.
<Arcanis_> Gnome tweaker tool cursor theme is set to DMZ-White
<hitsujiTMO> Arcanis_: the thing to choose the desktop environment :P
<zgsppdale> How do I use dd to zero the / directory?
<hitsujiTMO> Arcanis_: that does seem right but try change it anyway. it may at least refresh a cache of there's one involved
<Arcanis_> hitsujiTMO, I set it to Adwaita (default)
<Arcanis_> Maybe that will get it.
<EsoRotica> TJ-: I was using the wrong command. Booted and into the phlasher now
<hitsujiTMO> zgsppdale: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Arcanis_> hitsujiTMO, I think I also made a mistake when installing gnome-desktop. It asked me about switching from lightdm to gdk or something. I opted to stay with lightdm.
<Arcanis_> However, I did remove gnome-desktop.
<zgsppdale> hitsujTMO: I want to see the errors.
<Arcanis_> hitsujiTMO, After setting this, I will go test. Be right back.
<HolyQuacomole> How would I find out what drivers my ubuntu is using for my wireless stick?
<EsoRotica> TJ-:  are you still here?
<hitsujiTMO> HolyQuacomole: usb or pci?
<TJ-> EsoRotica: Yes
<HolyQuacomole> hitsujiTMO: usb
<EsoRotica> TJ-: I got into the Phlasher, I selected the first option and it appears to have locked up.
<hitsujiTMO> HolyQuacomole: lsusb -t
<TJ-> EsoRotica: what was the first option?
<Arcanis_> hitsujiTMO, the problem is still there. More details: No matter where I press the mouse, it focuses on the password text box. So at least I can still enter my password. But it's like there isn't even a mouse cursor on the screen.
<EsoRotica> TJ-: At the bottom, it says Identifying flash memory part type
<EsoRotica> TJ-: Load image file
<TJ-> EsoRotica: Ahhh... OK, my archive version of the program may not know about the Flash chip in your system
<zgsppdale> Could anyone recommend a site were I can buy old computers from?
<hitsujiTMO> Arcanis_: can you: sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/* | pastebinit
<EsoRotica> TJ-: Okay, I think I found a post with some gentlemen who are overriding the bios for this laptop specifically.  https://bitly.com/shorten/
<EsoRotica> TJ-: http://bit.ly/NMffLy
<Arcanis_> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/uptsAs5q
<HolyQuacomole> hitsujiTMO: Found it, trying to work out if I can update it, usually the wifi connection drops in & out a lot. But the same usb wifi on windows works flawlessly
<EsoRotica> TJ the mediafire link appears ro have a much more recent version of Phlash, Its doing its business now :D Thanks again!
<hitsujiTMO> Arcanis_: not seeing anythere other than it saying its loaded a cursor. You do seem to have some memory issues tho, might be a good idea to run memtest
<EsoRotica> TJ-:  Thanks!
<Arcanis_> hitsujiTMO, I just installed a new stick of ram. WHat issues does it say?
<hitsujiTMO> HolyQuacomole: what driver is it and whats the output of: uname -r
<TJ-> EsoRotica: Good... very **£"%^ annoying that Dell force the Windows tools like this; they should do it the same way they provide server updates. Those, you get Linux update utils too
<DrChill> Is there a reason my script plays well with service, but doesn't start at startup? (service x start works)
<Arcanis_> hitsujiTMO,  I can probably get by without a cursor if there is a shortcut to switch sessions.
<DrChill> http://pastebin.com/GwYsdFVq
<PiNinja> My terminal has no color and I am unable to edit my .bashrc. When I open it it shows a blank file. Any idea what is going on?
<Arcanis_> hitsujiTMO, sessions managers*, like between cinnamon/xfce/unity/etc
<TJ-> DrChill: have you sym-linked it using "update-rc.d enable ...." ?
<EsoRotica> TJ-: The most frustrating thing is their on again off again "support" for linux
<TJ-> EsoRotica: *nods*
<EsoRotica> TJ-: I was considering a Sputnik V3... but after this... I think I'll pass.
<TJ-> EsoRotica: I think it's called 'marketing support' or to me, dominant supplier bribery
<hitsujiTMO> Arcanis_: out of memory when trying to load font configs(that could just be a misconfiguration tho). There's also 2 segmentation faults from malloc returning null
<EsoRotica> TJ-: We all know it to be the case. I recently started searching for laptops preinstalled with linux again. Same suppliers still exist, nothing from the big guys
<Arcanis_> Ok thank you hitsujiTMO, I will definitely run a memtest to check the new stick. Don't want any faults on something I just bought.
<EsoRotica> TJ-: After several hours of my own time and your help included I'm happy to wrap this one up. I think I will make a writeup to post somewhere.
<TJ-> EsoRotica: I settled on buying identical easily-expandables for our fleet, that way we can hot-swap around and makes them easy to service. Settled on XPS m1530s with 1920x1200, 3x mini-PCIe, and Expresscard... allows me to run with a ViDock for 2 GPUs and 6 screens
<HolyQuacomole> hitsujiTMO, Driver=rtl8192cu
<EsoRotica> TJ-: I'm in the market for a laptop now actually. I cant believe you found such a nice screen. Mi largest complaint is the lack of screen options with decent *nix keybaords.
<HolyQuacomole> hitsujiTMO, uname = 3.8.0-35-generic
<EsoRotica> TJ-: you guys had the screens custom installed?
<hitsujiTMO> HolyQuacomole: is this ubuntu 12.04 ?
<HolyQuacomole> hitsujiTMO, Yes
<ubuntu-studio> 12.04 ... what im 12.10
<hitsujiTMO> HolyQuacomole: ok, you can try installing the saucy hardware enablement stack, this may bring you up to a newer driver if 3.11 comes with one. other than that you can try compiling the one from the realtek website, altho when ti comes to realtek its prob going to be the same case with that driver
<TJ-> Eso, no thats the top res for the m1530... I pick up additional PCs off ebay as and when I spot them with the top spec screen
<ubuntu-studio> i have old drivers i dn tink it work
<TJ-> EsoRotica: I ask for the Dell service tag, and look up the build specification on the Dell support site... the LCD for 1920x1200 is WUXGA
<ubuntu-studio> .. amilo sucks
<hitsujiTMO> HolyQuacomole: just looked at the realtek site, the latest kernel they support is 3.9, so more than likely an update has been shipped with kernel 3.11
<HolyQuacomole> hitsujiTMO, Okay thanks, how does one go about the saucy stack? Had a look in the software centre & couldn't see anything there about it. I'm guessing I need to do it from terminal?
<TJ-> EsoRotica: With the A12 BIOS they support 8GB RAM, and the 3x mini-PCIe mean dual-band Wifi, 3G cellular+GPS module, and an SSD
<ubuntu-studio> amilo pro driverssome one.???
<hitsujiTMO> HolyQuacomole: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> EsoRotica: m1530 has a SIM card slot built-in, so they are great for go-anywhere work
<TJ-> ubuntu-studio: If it has the VIA UniChrome GPU there isn't much support for it, as I recall
<HolyQuacomole> hitsujiTMO, Cheers for the help, I don't think I can do that stuff because I'm on 64-bit ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> HolyQuacomole: thats not an issue. its just this 1 line: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-saucy xserver-xorg-lts-saucy libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-saucy
<HolyQuacomole> hitsujiTMO, I get this though. The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<HolyQuacomole>  libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-saucy : Depends: libglapi-mesa-lts-saucy (= 9.2.1-1ubuntu3~precise1) but it is not going to be installed
<HolyQuacomole>                              Recommends: libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-saucy (>= 7.2) but it is not going to be installed
<HolyQuacomole>  xserver-xorg-lts-saucy : Depends: xserver-xorg-core-lts-saucy (>= 2:1.11) but it is not going to be installed
<HolyQuacomole>                           Depends: xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-saucy but it is not going to be installed or
<HolyQuacomole>                                    xorg-driver-input
<HolyQuacomole>                           Depends: xserver-xorg-input-evdev-lts-saucy but it is not going to be installed
<HolyQuacomole>                           Recommends: libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-saucy but it is not going to be installed
<HolyQuacomole>                           Recommends: xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-saucy but it is not going to be installed
<HolyQuacomole>                           Recommends: xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-saucy but it is not going to be installed
<suudy> quit
<HolyQuacomole>                           Recommends: x11-xserver-utils-lts-saucy but it is not going to be installed
<HolyQuacomole>                           Conflicts: libglapi-mesa:i386 (>= 0~)
<HolyQuacomole>                           Conflicts: xserver-xorg-core (>= 0~)
<HolyQuacomole> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<TJ-> !pastebin | HolyQuacomole
<ubottu> HolyQuacomole: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hitsujiTMO> HolyQuacomole: have you installed xorg-edgers or some similar ppa?
<HolyQuacomole> hitsujiTMO, I have no idea, I've installed a few custom ppa's. Would the Ubuntu extras have anything to do with it?
<hitsujiTMO> HolyQuacomole: not exatras, but most likely its an xorg ppa preventing. you might try installing from source instead: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8192CU
<ssl_> ok i just realized that i can run the chromium-browser in the X server alone, without a desktop environment. two questions: 1) how can i remove the LXDE with all the packages it installed along with it and the gtk-greeter? 2) how can i autorun the command sudo Xorg & DISPLAY=:0 chromium-browser at boottime?
<utusan> how did you run it w/o desktop?
<ssl_> ssh shell
<bekks> Then starting a X server with chromium is nonsense.
<bekks> Just run: ssh -CX and strt chromium
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: no need to uninstall lxde(can be handy to have) ... just copy the chromium.desktop file to /usr/share/xsessions/    from /usr/share/applications/  and then in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf set your user-session=chromium
<MG_> Hello, error in usr/lib/apt/Http could not be found. How can I fix it?
<bekks> MG_: Pastebin the full command that produces that error as well as the full output please.
<bekks> !pastebin | MG_
<ubottu> MG_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ssl_> bekks, hitsujiTMO: oh i forgot to mention that this is not a workstation but an embedded device which will only display a webpage on a screen. thats why it has to load it up on start (in case of AC loss)
<MG_> E:The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/Http could not be found.
<bekks> MG_: Thats ONE line, and not the information requested.
<hitsujiTMO> MG_: do you have an entry in /etc/apt/sources.list  that starts with Http:// instead of http:// ?
<TJ-> MG_: please pastebin "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<vamadir> have problem with freeadius. freeradius+ubuntu 12.04+pptp+mysql. freeradius -X is ok. clients nannot connect, error Peer user failed CHAP authentication
<nathanel1itane> hello, i would like to modify gdm gsettings via a bash script and all i'M getting is that it cannot create the directory
<nathanel1itane> entering a subshell manually works
<usr13> nathanel1itane: gdmsetup  is  a  graphical tool for easily changing the most commonly used options.
<nathanel1itane> but not through the script
<nathanel1itane> usr13: i would like to make the settings portable for deployment
<nathanel1itane> it has to be scripted
<nomine>  Hello. I'm trying to find out my gateway's MAC address. I'm using a PPP connection. arp -a doesen't output a thing. Do you have a solution, please? Thanks.
#ubuntu 2014-02-15
<MG_> Thanks hitsujiTMO. That was the right hint thanks a lot
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys
<totesmuhgoats> i don't seem to see prime95 in the ubuntu repos even though it clearly has a linux version
<nathanel1itane> doing it manually via sudo su gdm -s /bin/bash works
<totesmuhgoats> is there an equivalent tool in the repos that you guys like?
<totesmuhgoats> I want to stress test a new build
<daftykins> i've used cpuburn in the past
<totesmuhgoats> daftykins: thanks, i'll give it a try
<totesmuhgoats> is it as effective?
<daftykins> you need to run one instance per core, also you need to match the edition
<daftykins> so for example, modern intel = "burnP6"
<totesmuhgoats> edition?
<totesmuhgoats> oh i see
<daftykins> it's all in the man page
<usr13> nathanel1itane: So you are editing /etc/init/gdm.conf, right?
<totesmuhgoats> thanks my friend
<pauljw> nomine, system settings; network
<daftykins> so basically i'd have a terminal open per core, then another one with 'top' to watch it max load it :>
<daftykins> hard to say if it's as good as prime95 though, not sure :)
<DrChill> TJ-: It seems that the problem is within my script, any ideas? http://pastebin.com/KEpZyrjs
<totesmuhgoats> does it also make heavy use of ram like prime95 does?
<DrChill> TJ-: miner_running is present in /tmp
<totesmuhgoats> because I have been able to find memory issues in the past with prime95 when even memtest didn't find them
<daftykins> totesmuhgoats: i tend to fall back on memtest for RAM in new builds
<daftykins> hmm i don't think that's likely at all :)
<daftykins> depends how many passes you let memtest go for
<daftykins> anywho back shortly, changing room
<nomine> pauljw: i've used pon for connecting to my provider. there's no information there. thanks
<hitsujiTMO>  totesmuhgoats does running the following explain to you why it doesn't work in a subhell?:    sudo whoami && sudo echo `whoami`
<totesmuhgoats> daftykins: well what happened in the past was that I had memory that wasn't defective, it just didn't play well with a particular motherboard and I had all sorts of stability issues
<hitsujiTMO>  totesmuhgoats does running the following explain to you why it doesn't work in a subshell?: sorry:     echo whoami && sudo echo `whoami`
<psusi> totesmuhgoats, that's generally due to overheating caused by having both the cpu and ram stressed, and poor ventilation
<ssl_> hitsujiTMO: i've edited the lightdm.conf file, but the lxde desktop keeps loading up :/ how can i disable it? thats why i wanted to uninstall it. also, storage space is very limited, so if it's possible i'd like to get rid of it
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: try rm ~/.dmrc
<Uncancelled> fuck you :) Use MacOS
<totesmuhgoats> psusi: yea that is what I thought but it wasn't the case, the ram was fine, cpu was fine, just the combination of ram + motherboard didn't work. memtest didn't yield anything but after a while of doing the most intensive prime95 testing it would find that the numbers didn't match what was expected
<totesmuhgoats> switched that same ram out in a different system and put different sticks in that one
<totesmuhgoats> prime95 ran fine and both PCs were stable afterward
<psusi> totesmuhgoats, right... after a while the heat built up enough to screw it up
<totesmuhgoats> no, not the heat
<totesmuhgoats> the same cpu with cooler was used with different memory sticks
<totesmuhgoats> and perfectly stable
<totesmuhgoats> it was that particular stick and board not working well together
<ryorky1> whenever I try to run a mysql outfile command, it keeps giving me a Can't create/write to file (Errorcode: 13 ) error msg
<psusi> different memory sticks generate less heat, and are less susceptible to heat messing them up
<totesmuhgoats> psusi: is that the case? i assumed maybe it was that the voltage was not exactly 1.5v as the manufacturer claimed
<ryorky1> I can write to temp, but just not any other location
<psusi> totesmuhgoats, it is possible that 1.5v wasn't quite enough for that ram once it got hot... and bumping it up a bit could have made it work
<pauljw> nomine, how about sudo lshw ?
<nomine> pauljw: it only outputs PCI (sysfs)
<ssl_> hitsujiTMO: didn't work, but i see there are other conf files in /etc/lightdm/
<psusi> totesmuhgoats, there's basically a tradeoff between voltage, temperature, and refresh rate... the higher the temperature and lower the voltage, the faster the data decays.. so they may test it and say it's good at 1.5v, but in your system with that load it gets 2-3 degrees warmer and falls short
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: lightdm.conf overrides the others so shouldn't be an issue. can you again pastebin /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<ssl_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6934313/
<totesmuhgoats> psusi: so do you think cpuburn would help me to find instability in such a case?
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: Running command /usr/sbin/lightdm-session /usr/bin/startlxde seems to be doing it.  can you pastebin /usr/share/xsessions/LXDE.desktop      and the configs in: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/
<ssl_> yes
<ssl_> LXDE.desktop contains: Exec=/usr/bin/startlxde
<ssl_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6934325/
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: and: cat /etc/lightdm/* | pastebinit
<ssl_> thats a nice little command! http://paste.ubuntu.com/6934339/
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: hmm, try this: sudo dbus-send --system --type=method_call --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User`id -u ubuntu` org.freedesktop.Accounts.User.SetXSession string:chromium
<ssl_> dont know what that is, but it returns: Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.Accounts was not provided by any .service files
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: ls -l /etc/x-session-manager
<ssl_> lol i did apt-get autoremove lxde and it still boots up into lxde!
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: lol yup. some packages kinda do that. sudo apt-get autoremove
<ssl_> no such directory
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: soory, i'm tired:P     ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager
<ssl_> sudo find / | grep x-session-manager       nothing
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: ok, disable the autologin, and select the chromium xsession in lightdm
<raj> did anyone hear about this website where you can enter linux commands (with their switches) and it'll tell you what each switch/argument does
<raj> so you don't have to hunt through man pages for each option
<raj> it was mentioned on lifehacker or something a few months back
<pibby> raj: was it "term" something? I think I just saw a link recently, let me see what I can dig up
<Rallias> Is there something like veth that doesn't involve the ethernet header implemented in ubuntu?
<bekks> raj: google "man page the commandiaminterestedin"
<bekks> Rallias: Whats "veth"?
<Rallias> bekks, ip link veth0 type veth
<pibby> raj: was it this? http://playterm.org/
<bekks> Rallias: Is it something like a vnic?
<hitsujiTMO> raj: i;m sure they';; know in #bash
<HolyQuacomole> hitsujiTMO, Yeah I had a bit of trouble trying to install from one of those downloads before. I'll download this version & try it
<raj> pibby, no
<Jordan_U> Rallias: What is your end goal?
<Jordan_U> Rallias: If you want a point to point connection between host and container at layer 3 only, there is: http://openvz.org/Venet .
<Rallias> Jordan_U, I want to seperate my client VPN users into separate network namespaces (ip netns) without having to have the local overhead of ethernet headers.
<bekks> Rallias: Describe that "overhead" in terms like "count of packets, bandwidth, etc." please.
<Rallias> Jordan_U, The overhead of an archaic kernel such as OpenVZ is well in excess of the overhead of routing by ethernet header.
<eda_> asdasd
<Rallias> bekks, Ethernet packets are bigger, causing unnecessary overhead that I feel should be handled at the gateway as opposed to at the vm.
<Rallias> Well... not VM... the only separation is in the network layer.
<Jordan_U> Rallias: What type of containers are these?
<bekks> "feelings" are something that can be safely ignored in terms of "IT".
<Rallias> jordan, Network namespace.
<hitsujiTMO> Rallias: are you saying you want to use ethernet without the overhead of ethernet?
<Rallias> hitsujiTMO, No. I'm saying I want to use ethernet without the overhead of a local bridge.
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: Actually, yes.
<bekks> Rallias: Describe the "overhead" of a local bridge in terms of "packet size overhead in bytes" and in terms of "amount of packets" please.
<bekks> Rallias: you meay use "MTU" in your description as well. :)
<Rallias> bekks, More CPU cycles.
<bekks> Rallias: LOl
<Jordan_U> bekks: Please be respectful to all users of this channel.
<Rallias> It is a potential option which I wish to entertain in developing the most efficient setup possible.
<bekks> Jordan_U: I will.
<hitsujiTMO> Rallias: what layer encapsulation are you reffering to?
<Rallias> hitsujiTMO, 3 mostly.
<TJ-> Rallias: If I understand correctly, you've got multiple layer-3 (TCP/UDP) VPNs you wish to segregate, and are doing so using containers/network namespaces, and are looking for a way to connect the layer-3 VPNs to the host without having to put them through the layer-2 Ethernet veth interface to a bridge on the host?
<Rallias> TJ-, yes.
<TJ-> Rallias: Knowing how the kernel passes things around internally, I don't think you need to be too concerned about ethernet headers for those.
<ggreer> ok sweet. got dual-booting windows 8 and ubuntu in uefi with secureboot on. now just gotta fix the X segfault :x
<ggreer> http://abughrai.be/Xorg.0.log
<ggreer> ^^ log from crash
<hitsujiTMO> Rallias: if you're talking about a vpn then you need that overhead. it's minimal but necessary. the only thing you could try and do is up the MTU but every device in that network would need to have the same oversized MTU
<ggreer> TJ-: you asked for a picture. tada there's the log
<Beldar> ggreer, I would pastebin that text
<hitsujiTMO> ggreer: radeon driver crashing. maybe try fglrx
<ggreer> what's wrong with my personal server?
<hitsujiTMO> Rallias: network segment i should say
<daftykins> ggreer: had you already tried to install the AMD proprietary driver 'fglrx' on that install?
<ggreer> daftykins: nope
<daftykins> ggreer: ah, it's just trying to look for it a few times :)
<ggreer> or at least, not intentionally. I did check the "install 3rd party proprietary stuff" in the installer
<daftykins> oh right
<daftykins> that might be it
<ggreer> but I figured that was just mp3 decoding or whatever
<daftykins> mmm.
<ggreer> no fglrxinfo
<daftykins> ggreer: looks like you have the quite new AMD Kabini platform there
<ggreer> yeah, I guess
<ggreer> lenovo x140e, which is certified with 12.04: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201309-14195/
<daftykins> ggreer: i suspect then that you might need to install the latest AMD driver to get that running nicely
<ggreer> probably. I'm following the manual instructions now
<daftykins> ggreer: that refers to an AMD A4, is yours not an A6? can you check in /proc/cpuinfo ?
<ggreer> amd a4-5000
<daftykins> oh ok
<ggreer> yeah I tried to order the model that was the same as the certified model
<ggreer> I'm impressed with the setup process. it was a little tricky to set up encryption for the whole ubuntu partition, but besides that it worked quite well
<ssl_> hitsujiTMO: i've completly removed lxde and added user-session=chromium-browser to my lightdm.conf, but the lightdm.log says "Failed to find session configuration default" and doesn't seem to try loading my chromium-browser.desktop
<ggreer> even secureboot and dual-booting are fine
<daftykins> ggreer: how did you get around your earlier troubles? alternate install disc instead?
<ssl_> perhaps "user-session" is wrong?
<ggreer> graphics worked in the installer
<ggreer> so I hit alt + f1 and ran sudo DISPLAY=':0' gparted
<TJ-> ggreer: see bug #1253974
<ggreer> and got gparted in the installer GUI
<ubottu> bug 1253974 in glamor-egl (Ubuntu) "glamor-egl 0.5.1-0ubuntu6 crashes when running autopilot tests" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253974
<ggreer> TJ-: thanks
<Jordan_U> ggreer: Next time use gksudo.
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: very strange. i've managed such before tirh other software my self
<ggreer> is that even on the install disc?
<Jordan_U> ggreer: Yes.
<ggreer> neat
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: have you tried disabling the auto login temporarily and setting the xsession in lightdm yet?
<MichaelTunnell> what is the channel for ubuntu package management?
<[x]> :)
<Jordan_U> MichaelTunnell: Package management in what sense?
<ssl_> hitsujiTMO: autologin is disabled. what you mean by setting xsession in lightdm?
<MichaelTunnell> someone I could point to a bug in my package that is in the repo, I have already submitted the bug but no one is looking at it and it is a Ubuntu specific thing so the Debian maintainer has nothing to do with it
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: in light dm, you can choose your session from the available sessions (top right corner iirc)
<ssl_> oh
<[x]> ssL
<[x]> ssl_, hi
<daftykins> MichaelTunnell: something like #ubuntu-packaging
<ssl_> well i removed the greeter, so there is no gui left :D
<MichaelTunnell> daftykins:  thanks
<[x]> wow
<ssl_> [x]: hi
<hitsujiTMO> ssl_: ahh, add in the greeter again and have a test :)
<TJ-> MichaelTunnell: #ubuntu-bugs
<designbybeck> Awhile back I backed up my system (at least I thought it was all of it) but now I was going to try to move the Steam/Valve back over to the new install so I could play my saved games. How do I find that file and how to I restore it? Do I have to install Steam again? I was hoping since I already downloaded everything I wouldn't have to do it again. Any ideas!?
<[x]> [x]
<MichaelTunnell> TJ-: thank you as well
<hitsujiTMO> [x]: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<[x]> hitsujiTMO  no
<hitsujiTMO> [x]: this is the ubuntu support channel, not a chat channel
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | [x] maybe this can help you find a channel
<ubottu> [x] maybe this can help you find a channel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<daftykins> designbybeck: #ubuntu-steam
<[x]> hitsujiTMO know just trying to get ideas from others broblem
<designbybeck> just found it thanks daftykins
<designbybeck> I'm there now
<[x]> problem *
<Hades666> hello
<[x]> hitsujiTMO one help how to coonect to ubuntu vm using putty via ssh in host only n/w
<HolyQuacomole> ubottu, how's it going bot, want to help me install stuff?
<ubottu> HolyQuacomole: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[x]> from windows
<HolyQuacomole> ubottu, how do I install a package from source?
<ubottu> HolyQuacomole: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> [x]: find out the VMs IP address, enter that into putty - connect!
<[x]> in back track its easy sshd-geneate
<daftykins> HolyQuacomole: if you think you need a package from source, likely you're doing something wrong
<[x]> thanks daftykins
<daftykins> [x]: of course the VM needs openssh-server installed
<[x]> daftykins 1st we have to config ssh server in ubuntu ??
<daftykins> [x]: depends what you installed
<HolyQuacomole> daftykins, trying to update/fresh install wifi software/drivers. Currently I've had ubuntu on the same machine about 4 times & it sometimes has trouble connecting to the wifi, but I can boot into windows & connect straight away no problems. I'm using a usb wifi
<[x]> as like in backtrack how to connect to ssh in ubuntu using ssh keys
<daftykins> [x]: you'll have to read up on how to reconfigure SSH
<daftykins> HolyQuacomole: which chipset does it use? are you in windows right now?
<[x]> daftykins any FM for ssh configuration ??
<daftykins> you're on your own there i'm afraid
<HolyQuacomole> No, today it's working okay for some reason. But usually I'll be on windows all day fine perfect, then I come on ubuntu & it will connect for 5 minutes then not really connect again. Yesterday it was playing up so I custom added the wifi with it's mac address off of the router, it connects to that then makes another edited connection.
<HolyQuacomole> daftykins, No, today it's working okay for some reason. But usually I'll be on windows all day fine perfect, then I come on ubuntu & it will connect for 5 minutes then not really connect again. Yesterday it was playing up so I custom added the wifi with it's mac address off of the router, it connects to that then makes another edited connection.
<HolyQuacomole> daftykins, so yeah I'm on ubuntu right now not windows.
<daftykins> HolyQuacomole: ok, if you run "lsusb" in a terminal, it should show what chipset your wireless device is using
<HolyQuacomole> daftykins, Yeah sorry forgot to tell you the chipset it's rlt 8192CU, I have been through this with "hitsujiTMO". I got this file to install http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8192CU
<daftykins> ah you're in good hands there :)
<HolyQuacomole> daftykins, I just haven't installed that crap yet, I'm still noob at installing from them kinds of files, I tried checkinstall (that I downloaded to use instead of make install) but it just fails, I'm obviously missing some command lines I'm supposed to add in
<[x]> daftykins by default open-ssh is not installed in Ubuntu ?
<ggreer> installing amd drivers is quite the rabbit hole
<ggreer> https://gist.github.com/moldcraft/8116528
<daftykins> [x]: for desktop, no - 'openssh-server' will need to be installed
<crash_focus> installing drivers in general is a rabbit hole
<daftykins> HolyQuacomole: sure, hang on just having a look at the .zip myself - i'm already seeing an install script in the root
<ggreer> I mean these ones don't compile
<ggreer> so I have to patch them
<nohave> i
<HolyQuacomole> daftykins, Yeah I can't tick the box in its properties to allow to execute it, it unticks itself.
<daftykins> HolyQuacomole: i wouldn't do things graphically anyway, hang on
<[x]> daftykins is desktop version is also for laptop ??
<[x]> what is the difference between a desktop version and server ??
<daftykins> [x]: it's the one with a GUI, as opposed to the one for servers
<[x]> ohhh desktop version only have GUI !
<LarryWessels> is KIM KARDASHIAN the BREAD that CAME DOWN FROM HEAVEN
<LarryWessels> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<HolyQuacomole> daftykins, should I try installing from terminal again?
<LarryWessels> !ops
<LarryWessels> !ops | is KIM KARDASHIAN the BREAD that CAME DOWN FROM HEAVEN
<ubottu> is KIM KARDASHIAN the BREAD that CAME DOWN FROM HEAVEN: please see above
<[x]> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<daftykins> HolyQuacomole: have you read document/Quick_Start_Guide_for_Driver_Compilation_and_Installation.pdf ?
 * Beldar mutters all bread has a shelf life
<daftykins> :D
<HolyQuacomole> ubottu, are the people who regularly come on here to help people employed by canonical or something?
<ubottu> HolyQuacomole: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> HolyQuacomole: most of them aren't :)
<daftykins> HolyQuacomole: lol, that's a bot - no, everyone's a volunteer
<daftykins> HolyQuacomole: ok so no, that script file isn't for Ubuntu
<arun> guys, why BURG is slow than GRUB /
<daftykins> HolyQuacomole: anywho that download appears to come with instructions, so give the PDFs a read if you're sure you want to update ;)
<usr13> arun: try again...
<Beldar> arun, burg is ajuat a earlier release of grub with the burg bling, where is it slow exactly?
<Beldar> just*
<arun> Beldar: while booting
<HolyQuacomole> daftykins, I'll see how this connection keeps going for a few days. What's his face suggested I install the saucy package of some sort (something to do with xorg) into my precise but it wouldn't install.
<arun> Beldar: after the selection of the options ... while the initialization of initram
<daftykins> HolyQuacomole: you might want to give him whatever errors you encountered there then
<daftykins> HolyQuacomole: or maybe just wait for April's new release of trusty and upgrade? :)
<RexInEffect> can someone explain this hibernatuion problem with sharing swap space
<Beldar> arun, I would ask them if you are sure of this, however I don't think it is actually being supported. It's 3rd party status cuts down the support, not sure many use it.
<HolyQuacomole> daftykins, yeah I think it came to not knowing what was making it not install. Yeah I'm already holding out for then, but 2 months is still a longish time to wait. Another question, how would one go from precise to trusty? Can I upgrade without losing my files & having to reinstall apps?
<arun> Beldar: ok dude thanks and is it possible to install ubuntu 32 bit in Windows 8 64 bit (dual boot) ?
<rww> yes
<ggreer> yessss that guide worked. I have graphics
<ggreer> thanks to everyone who gave me hints and suggestions
<Beldar> arun, 32 bit on a 64 bit yes, not sure of the access to windows though from ubuntu
<daftykins> HolyQuacomole: might be easier to approach that topic at the time. i'm sure someone here would help as and when
<daftykins> ggreer: :) glad it worked out
<ggreer> everything else worked out of the box
<ggreer> wireless, bluetooth, sound, camera, etc
<ggreer> although now I can't boot into windows. I get some error about acpi path not found :/
<HolyQuacomole> daftykins, Okay, Cheers pal.
<ggreer> not sure when that started
<ggreer> looks like a grub issue. will troubleshoot myself before asking specifics
<HolyQuacomole> ggreer, from my noob experience if you're stuffing around with ubuntu dual boots & ubuntu in general for the first time, unplug other hard drives that the o/s isn't on so that you don't accidentally delete stuff.
<daftykins> it's a laptop ;)
<ggreer> HolyQuacomole: it's almost certainly a uefi issue
<ggreer> I'm trying to dual-boot windows 8.1 and ubuntu 13.10
<daftykins> i might power cycle myself to see if it's a quirk
<daftykins> but anywho :)
<ggreer> yeah I'm about to do that. gotta finish setting up some stuff in ubuntu
<ggreer> get my ~/.zprofile over and all that
<HolyQuacomole> ggreer, struth. I've had Windows 8.1 & Ubuntu 12.04 lts (I seem to prefer the long term support releases) & I nearly cried when to get rid of ubuntu I deleted its partition & had no bootloaders, had to do some windows recovery command crap to reinstall windows mbr
<ggreer> brutal
<diegoviola> hi
<diegoviola> ubuntu will switch to systemd? wow
<ggreer> makes me sad. I worry that software will depend on systemd and then never get ported to freebsd or os x :/
<ggreer> I hope that isn't the case. systemd by itself has a lot of neat new things, I just don't want it to cause breakage on other OSes
<diegoviola> ggreer: there's lots of software that already depend on systemd, no? like gnome and other DEs
<ggreer> they depend on parts of systemd. systemd isn't just a one monolithic program
<ggreer> only certain bits are totally un-portable
<diegoviola> i'm not worried about that at all
<pero> will it be possible to update a server from 12.10 to 14.04?
<diegoviola> i'm happy that systemd is actually advancing things
<diegoviola> moving things forward
<rww> pero: The supported upgrade path would be 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 > 14.04. I'd probably just reinstall, personally.
<ggreer> in my ideal world, systemd and launchd would have a common subset of API bits. then people who want to write interesting portable software could do so
<rww> pero: you can only do LTS to LTS directly, so e.g. 12.04 to 14.04 would be direct
<ggreer> and then freebsd would ditch svinit for launchd
<diegoviola> if other systems want a specific software they could do the work to bring those software into their platforms
<ggreer> and we would all hold hands and sing kumbaya
<tux_1> Question, how would I install win xp, and 2 other Linux operating systems with the Linux systems using LVM ?
<pero> rww: and not possible to downgrade 12.10 to 12.04?
<rww> pero: Ubuntu doesn't support downgrading, correct
<pero> rww: and 'do-release-upgrade' is the best practice?
<rww> pero: on command-line, yes
<pero> sudo: do-release-upgrade: command not found
<hewhomust> hi would this cron time work for an hourly job * */1 * * *
<Guest83946> i tried loading path of exile through playonlinux and it gives me the error failed resetting direct3d device objects. how can i fix that?
<rww> pero: I think it's in update-notifier-common package
<rww> hewhomust: yes, or just @hourly commandhere
<hewhomust> ok thanks
<rww> hewhomust: or or some particular minute of the hour, e.g. 7 * * * *
<rww> or for **
<hewhomust> ok thanks
<GreenMuon> how get packa ge with virus inside?
<pero> rww: fyi, update-manager-core
<pero> rww: thx
<GreenMuon> sorry,
<GreenMuon> my friend typed that
<rww> pero: ah, there we go. thanks for the correction :)
<MichaelTunnell> GreenMuon: tell your friend it is called Windows
<Bray90820> Not really an ubuntu question but is mpeg2 support built into debian
<rww> Bray90820: ask #debian
<GreenMuon> haha
<MichaelTunnell> Bray90820: media support is different from codec support and basically no distros except mint comes with codecs by default...for legal reasons
<MichaelTunnell> but yea ask in #debian for debian questions
<Bray90820> But if i were to install the codec on ubuntu does that automatically mean my device can support it or not
<Guest83946>  i tried loading path of exile through playonlinux and it gives me the error failed resetting direct3d device objects. how can i fix that?
<MichaelTunnell> Bray90820: search the Software Center for Restricted Extras
<MichaelTunnell> that will install codecs and more good stuff
<MichaelTunnell> but depends on what you mean by your device so hard to say without more info
<Guest83946> thats the error so idk
<pero> rww: what if i have 3rd party repos still set for 12.10
<pero> should i change them to saucy?
<MichaelTunnell> Guest83946: you need to ask the playonlinux guys as I am not familiar with it...so join #playonlinux
<Bray90820> I am not talking about any devices specifically just generally if the hardware is good enough to playback mpeg 2 content would installing the codec automatically assure that you can play the files or not
<Guest83946> how do i do that?
<rww> pero: the upgrade process with comment them out in sources.list. after the upgrade, you can uncomment and change the version on them
<rww> will comment **
<Bray90820> MichaelTunnell: I am not talking about any devices specifically just generally if the hardware is good enough to playback mpeg 2 content would installing the codec automatically assure that you can play the files or not
<rawrmonster> I heard that running a bind server can help get you to new web pages faster but is it smart to run on on a laptop or does it open to many vulnerability unless you know exactly what your doing?
<MichaelTunnell> Bray90820: I can't guarantee that...it depends on whether or not the file was encoded correctly...but if the video was made properly then yes installing the extras for the codecs would make them work just fine in Totem or in VLC
<Bray90820> Alright
<rawrmonster> I was only planning on having the dns sever responding to what ever my ip address is and no other
<Bray90820> So it's OS specific not hardware specific
<adah> how can i upgrade my bios?
<rww> rawrmonster: running a bind server won't help you get to new web pages faster.
<rww> rawrmonster: apart from anything else, network-manager in Ubuntu already uses dnsmasq to do what you want bind to do, out of the box. Your home network's router probably does too.
<fathin> anyone tried tahr?
<rww> fathin: #ubuntu+1 for unreleased Ubuntu, thanks :)
<rawrmonster> rww: but wont it stop you from having to go to a public dns and all the way back to you from the internet and you can just ask the dns on your computer for the info
<bazhang> fathin, #ubuntu+1 for that
<fathin> oh okok
<rawrmonster> rww: because my dns at the moment is 4.2.2.2
<rww> rawrmonster: no, you'll still have to do that the first time you do a lookup, it'll just cache it. which again, firefox, dnsmasq, and (probably) your router already do
<rawrmonster> rww: because it is only the first time i go to a webpage that is sometimes really slow
<rww> rawrmonster: bind won't help with that
<hitsujiTMO> rawrmonster: your local dns needs to get its info from ... the internet. your just adding 1 more layer. not doing you any good
<rww> ^
<rawrmonster> hitsujiTMO: ahh that makes since
<MichaelTunnell> adah: contact your computer manufacturer to see if they have a new bios or not
<hitsujiTMO> rawrmonster: that has nothing to do with your dns
<pero> rww: worked np
<rww> pero: great :)
<pero> 3.5 isn't 13.10's kernel though is it?
<ianorlin> no it is not
<pero> that would be digitalocean holding it back
<pero> yea i thought so
<rww> pero: VPSes tend to supply their own kernel indeed
<hitsujiTMO> rawrmonster: slow loading pages is just down to a slow connection ... either at your end or the servers
<rww> e.g. the version on my Debian Linode VPS is 3.12.6-x86-linode55
<rawrmonster> thank you a lot guys hope i was not to much trouble with my noob question :D
<rww> :)
<hewhomust> can someone recommend a panel that has autohide
<fathin> @hew panel?
<ianorlin> lxpanel has autohide as well
<rww> doesn't Unity's have it in a settings program somewhere
<hewhomust> yeah i hate the default one
<raj> pibby, hitsujiTMO the website is explainshell.com
<raj> btw, is there a usual place to keep tarballs in your home directory?
<hypercube32> raj, no, thats all up to you
<hitsujiTMO> raj: thats purely personal preference
<hypercube32> raj, if they are important to you, put them somewhere that is being backed up and you know it
<rawrmonster> Not trying to bog you guys down with to many questions so this will be my last for a while. If i am am trying to learn iptables does anyone know a good tutorial that would not require me to spend a lot on a book, but something that is pretty current. I just don't have a lot of money to be spending on expensive books at the moment
<raj> I understand it's purely preference, but I wanna know what're some usual directory names
<presonic> anyone know why i'd have problems killing a rhythmbox process using kill -9 or killall
<raj> it's currently in ~/downloads, where it doesn't belong
<rawrmonster> because most of the tutorials that i have found are really really old
<raj> ~/tarballs ?
<raj> ~/non_repo_packages ? eww ugly
<raj> ~/tarballs is too general, I just wanna put tarballs that are installed
<hitsujiTMO> raj: theres no set place, just puth them in a directory you're comfortable with
<TJ-> rawrmonster: "man iptables" ?
<presonic> raj: mkdir put_tarballs_in_this_directory
<TJ-> rawrite: the iptables packages installs HTML docs to "/usr/share/doc/iptables/html/"
<presonic> this process wont die
<TJ-> grrr, tab-completion gremlins
<TJ-> rawrmonster:  the iptables packages installs HTML docs to "/usr/share/doc/iptables/html/"
<genious> presonic whih one?
<rawrmonster> TJ-: I have tried reading it but it just seems pretty cryptic to me being a noob i am looking for something that will explain from the ground up so i can learn how it all works at the same time. I do not mind it being long because it bet there is tons of stuff iptables can do.
<daftykins> rawrmonster: your best bet is to google for peoples scripts and learn from them, it's not tooooo bad to pick up when you piece together examples
<presonic> <presonic> anyone know why i'd have problems killing a rhythmbox process using kill -9 or killall
<raj> hitsujiTMO, presonic where do you keep yours?
<presonic> raj: atm im not that organized
<genious> presonic go to terminal and sudo top
<rawrmonster> TJ-: ook let me check out the html one then
<raj> presonic, daemon?
<presonic> i typically delete if i dont need them
<presonic> otherwise i use ~/ARCHIVE
<presonic> raj: idk
<hitsujiTMO> raj: don't. grab them frsh off the net each time. some things get updated too often for me to bother archiving
<presonic> i cant run it because the process is there
<presonic> but i cant kill it
<TJ-> rawrmonster: little tip for you, each package *may* install some docs and they'll always be under /usr/share/doc/>package-name>/
<genious> presonic enter "u" then type in username
<rawrmonster> TJ-: You have been so insightful and very much a help. Just wanted to say thank you!
<genious> presonic then enter "k"
<presonic> genious: in a terminal?
<rawrmonster> TJ-: because i know you all don't get paid to help us :D
<genious> presonic yes in the terminal
<ggreer> uh. I went to settings -> software & updates and it said my packages were out of date or something. I clicked update and now my mouse cursor moves at 1fps and my keyboard is unresponsive
<presonic> type the letter u in the terminal?
<ggreer> and the hard drive activity is going crazy
<presonic> ?
<ggreer> oh sure. it goes on for 20 minutes but fixes itself immediately as soon as I complain about it on IRC
<genious> once in terminal enter ' sudo top '
<eskrima> hi im having a problem with the process of installing the windows drivers and some other components to make my wireless card work with ubuntu 12.04 so the first thing i was suggested to do its not working... .will copy and paste. please mind that i have already ndiswrapper and the nisgkt
<genious> presoni it will show you all running processes
<TJ-> rawrmonster: the best thing to do is create a virtual machine from an ubuntu server iso, and play about inside it
<presonic> genious: i used 'ps uax | grep rhy' and it'll list the process
<presonic> then i use kill -9 but it wont die
<raj> hitsujiTMO, not a bad idea
<genious> presonic dont use that... use the terminal
<rawrmonster> TJ-: yea i was going to do that then mess up may computer and not get internet lol
<ggreer> it's responsive again. hooray. load average spiked to 10
<eskrima> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6934842/
<eskrima> and
<AKILES> hi people
<TJ-> rawrmonster: playing inside the virtual machine won't affect your bare-metal install
<eskrima> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6934851/
<ggreer> is it normal for X to use 200MB of memory and compiz to use 128MB? (that's RSS, not virtual or anything)
<rawrmonster> TJ- thank you again, and have a great day I'm going to log off
<ianorlin> eskrima do you ahve software center open or synaptic package manager?
<eskrima> ianorlin i think so
<eskrima> let me see
<eskrima> actualy what would the name be? ianorlin
<eskrima> ianorlin i had problems since i bought this laptop with win 8 and the bios was messing up for me to install the ubuntu cd, so finally i fixed that and the wifi key doesnt work as well as the wifi connection is not being detected. sometimes it will work fine, but mostly not
<eskrima> i installed the ndiswrapper and the nisgtk
<eskrima> but i need to wrapp the windows network card to that so im stuck
<eskrima> ianorlin im stuck now and dont know how to find the wireless card on ubuntu 12.04 lte and installit with ndiswrapper
<ianorlin> if you have software center or synaptic open close it as apt-get won't work with those installed
<ianorlin> the command should work then
<eskrima> ianorlin what is the name of the software you
<eskrima> i have a software center yes
<eskrima> ianorlin but right now some updates are downloading.
<ianorlin> you need to have it closed as apt-get doesn't work with both open
<eskrima> ianorlin ooooh ok
<ianorlin> ah wait for that to be done first then enter the command
<eskrima> ianorlin so didyou saw my two links what i posted earlier? one of the are instructions on how to intall and wrapp the wireless forlinux. is that good for me to follow?
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys
<totesmuhgoats> is there a command for apt to have it reinstall every single installed package on the system?
<presonic> had to log out to kill the process, doesn't make sense
<presonic> can another process protect another process?  it was tied in to the gui?
<totesmuhgoats> i have a pc where i found that my dimm slots were not working properly and i'm concerned about data corruption
<presonic> kill -9 should be unstoppable, even if another process was protecting it it would end up with a pid
<totesmuhgoats> now that i've replaced it i'd like to fetch a good copy of everything installed
<ResidentBiscuit> totesmuhgoats: aptitude? This is a situation where backups are very important
<bazhang> !clone | totesmuhgoats
<ubottu> totesmuhgoats: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<ianorlin> I haven't personally followed it but it makes sense
<eskrima> ianorlin i haven tried so many wasy (im still a linux beginner) but i dont kmnow any other way
<eskrima> ianorlin its really p*******ing me off, that my new laptop cant work on wifi that i have at home...
<ResidentBiscuit> How do I change the name of stuff in the Unity launcher?
<ResidentBiscuit> For example, gedit shows up as "Text editor" when moused over. I want to change to say "gedit"
<eskrima> ianorlin i meant i had tried so many ways, none it works
<totesmuhgoats> ResidentBiscuit: i have backups of the user files, i just need a reinstall of all the installed packages, should be very doable
<Bashing-om> totesmuhgoats: apt-get --reinstall `dpkg --get-selections | grep install | grep -v deinstall | cut -d' ' f1`
<totesmuhgoats> Bashing-om: thanks, i'll try it out
<eskrima> ianorlin be back, need to restart the pc
<Bashing-om> Supposedly, it should reinstall every package installed on the system.
<pac1> How do you copy an associative array?
<mdh> pac1: which language
<totesmuhgoats> Bashing-om: thanks, i'll look into the clone thing first and failing that i'll give that a try
<Bashing-om> totesmuhgoats:  ;D
<totesmuhgoats> i am not sure apt-clone is what i'm looking for
<root___> what is apt-clone?
<bluefox83> i need help sharing a printer to my network
<bluefox83> it prints fine from the host machine running 12.04 but i don't know how to share it properly
<SpartanS63> Anyone have experience with Nvidia Optimus laptops and multiple monitors?
<totesmuhgoats> Bashing-om: would you mind explaining what the f1 does for cut?
<totesmuhgoats> also my apt-get does not seem to accept the --reinstall argument
<totesmuhgoats> i am on 12.04 so maybe it was added more recently?
<kostkon> totesmuhgoats, apt-get install pckg_name --reinstall should work
<Rallias> Is there a way to su to a user using a separate pty?
<totesmuhgoats> kostkon: thanks
<Bashing-om> totesmuhgoats: I do not recall off the top of my head, give me a bit to hunt up the info.
<totesmuhgoats> Bashing-om: well the command doesn't seem to work for me, i think the arguments for cut are wrong
<blenderman> .
<jmad980> totesmuhgoats: what are you trying to do?
<\x00> Sucks how Netflix does not work with Ubuntu.
<eskrima> ianorlin what means this/??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6934976/
<kostkon> \x00, tried with pipelight?
<\x00> pipelight?
<hitsujiTMO> pipelight
<\x00> apt-get pipelight?
<hitsujiTMO> \x00: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<eskrima> ianorlin i was doing this syntax here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6934988/
<\x00> Oh I see, ok thanks!
<eskrima> hi hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> o/
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO are you able to help me something please?
<hitsujiTMO> eskrima: whats the problem?
<hitsujiTMO> oh, wireless issues
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO thankyou :) ok im installing the problem of the wireless (maybe you remember some time ago you helped me) so anyway i couldnt solve nothing and now im again doing,. i found a website that is following me through the wireless install. i laready installed ndiswrapper and ndisgkt. now im doing this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6934988/
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO oh wow thankyou you remember!!!!!
<bluefox83> exit
<ianorlin> are you trying to open that file part of it?
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO now im following this webstite
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2104690
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO and i got this in the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/6935002/
<hitsujiTMO> eskrima: thats a config not an executable. from the looks of it, its already configured like that so you can go ahead to the next step
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO ok thanks will be doing now. lets see
<ggreer> the brighten/dim buttons on my laptop aren't doing anything. in ubuntu, my laptop's screen stays at maximum brightness no matter what I do :(
<ggreer> even if I go to settings -> power manager and try to mess with the brightness
<ggreer> any idea on how to troubleshoot? it's a lenovo x140e
<ggreer> oh, and if I press the brightness buttons, ubuntu's OSD shows up and moves the brightness indicator up and down
<ggreer> but the actual backlight brightness stays the same
<hitsujiTMO> ggreer: check the backlight kernel params here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/backlight#ACPI ... if none of em work then you'll have to script the acpi events
<darthanubis> vdpau+nvidia+recorded mpeg2= artifacts
<ggreer> k
<totesmuhgoats> jmad980: what are you doing here?
<darthanubis> anyone have information related, or experiencing the same issues. I've seen it discussed briefly on the web, but nothing works for me except turning vdpau off.
<totesmuhgoats> jmad980: i have an ubuntu system that I discovered had a bad motherboard (bad DIMM slots), so I replaced the board and now want to reinstall every single package on the system to make sure that I don't have corrupted binaries
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO i saved some of your indications last time. unfortunatelly somehow i managed to save pieces and bits.. so i couldnt do anything or understand what was the process.  i was even lookin for you a couple of time for you here, but i guess the time difference from eu and pacific it was hard to find you haha!
<hitsujiTMO> lol, you. btw, chat logs are online: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/02/15/%23ubuntu.txt
<hitsujiTMO> s/you/yup
<pac1> mdh, better question: which open freenode channel... It was meant for #bash....
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO did i did something wrong here ?
<hitsujiTMO> eskrima: ?
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO i was letting it run from the previous input, which i noticed it put me in the root
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO sorry forgot to paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/6935030/
<hitsujiTMO> eskrima: just a bad guide. start again: make clean. then exit the root
<hitsujiTMO> eskrima: then when in non root, run make
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO hmm ok i didnt know that its bad. how to exit root? and you mean start from the 1st  input?
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO your explanation seemed faster and easier but ok.
<hitsujiTMO> eskrima: before you exit, type: make clean                     then to exit: exit
<hitsujiTMO> eskrima: after that run: make
<eskrima> okk
<hitsujiTMO> eskrima: pastebin the output of make please. it does look like its not compiling
<eskrima> ok
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO here u go http://paste.ubuntu.com/6935047/
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO I just did make make clean
<eskrima> and exit
<eskrima> and input again
<hitsujiTMO> eskrima: yup failing to compile :(
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO hmm do u think is because its missing something? python:i386? or something else
<hitsujiTMO> eskrima: no, prob kernel version or gcc version
<hitsujiTMO> eskrima: is this 12.04?
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO yes 12.04 lte
<hitsujiTMO> eskrima: you could try installing a 3.2 kernel and building it with that
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO so that means install 3.2 kernel and restart the procedure over again? where do i fid 3.2 kernel?
<osmodivs> Hello, whe I try to record a video from Youtube with RECORMYDESKTOP GTK, all I see is a green screen, how do I fix it?
<bazhang> osmodivs, just download the youtube video insteas
<Stainedhat> osmodivs: Youtube-dl
<bazhang> firefox video download helper does it as well
<Stainedhat> osmodivs: apt-cache search youtube-dl
<osmodivs> Well, I am not trying to download videos, just record stuff, like when playing an emulator or other thing, and then record it
<bazhang> osmodivs, then check out kazam
<Bashing-om> totesmuhgoats: I have not been ignoring your request, still pursuing a solution.
<bazhang> why not aptoncd totesmuhgoats
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<bazhang> or clonezilla if you want to go that route
<hitsujiTMO> eskrima: linux-image-3.2.0-58-generic is the lastest 3.2 kernel. install that from the repo... as well as the headers linux-headers-3.2.0-58-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-58             then boot to it and test to make sure everything works. then restart the process for building the wifi module
<hitsujiTMO> eskrima: i'm afraid i have to head to bed, so good luck. i should be back on tomorrow at some stage anyhow
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO excuse my ignorance, but before u go whrere are the repo?
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO thanks a lot will try ti\o work with it. good night!!
<hitsujiTMO> eskrima: repos = what you install stuff from when you go: sudo apt-get install blaaaarg    so just sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-58-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-58-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-58                                       you can then boot to that specific kernel from the grub boot menu
<osmodivs> Kazam just wont open...
<arashb> ive got ubuntu installed on a sd card for my raspberry pi. if ive lost my password, how can i reset it? I can modify files on the sd card directly through my pc
<eskrima> hitsujiTMO okk will try to do it. thanks againnn!take care good night!
<hitsujiTMO> eskrima: gnight!
<kostkon> osmodivs, try vokoscreen. are you trying to record your desktop ?
<osmodivs> kostkon, Yes, but while opening youtube videos and other websites
<kostkon> osmodivs, ok. try with vokoscreen then
<osmodivs> kostkon, So far Recordmydesktop GTK and Kazam have failed at this
<osmodivs> kostkon, Have you tried that one before? because I just cant keep downloading stuff randomly
<kostkon> osmodivs, yes, i've used it a couple of times
<osmodivs> kostkon, Is not even in Synaptic...
<fathin> eskrima can u boot up to grub?
<kostkon> osmodivs, i know
<eericu> hola
<kostkon> osmodivs, http://iloveubuntu.net/how-install-vokoscreen-18-ubuntu-1204-lts-ubuntu-1210-ubuntu-1304-and-ubuntu-1310
<SonikkuAmerica> eericu: Hola, si hablas español /join #ubuntu-es para recibir ayuda. ¡Gracias!
<fathin> arashb can u boot up to grub?
<osmodivs> kostkon, Tampoco funciona, pantalla verde
<osmodivs> parece que nada funciona
<mojtaba> Hi, I am running three instances of an application, how can I find which PID is related to which one?
<kostkon> osmodivs, is that spanish? can't read it
<osmodivs> RECORDMYDESKTOPgtk, Kazam, Vokosscreen no funcionan
<osmodivs> kostkon, Oh, yeah. sorry :P
<osmodivs> they just dont work
<osmodivs> All I get is a green screen
<osmodivs> Green screen of death I call it
<kostkon> osmodivs, it could be a graphics card driver problem. btw what desktop environment are you using
<osmodivs> kostkon,  LXDE
<totesmuhgoats> bazhang: i don't think you understand what i'm asking
<totesmuhgoats> Bashing-om: i found something that is helpful, aptitude reinstall '~i'
<totesmuhgoats> it's not going well though, for some reason it reports a bunch of packages aren't installed that very obviously are
<MACscr> if i installed something with apt-get and then later added another repo that had newer version of that application, why would apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade omd, not upgrade it? apt-get install omd shows the newer version
<totesmuhgoats> so I am just going to blow away the install and start over
<totesmuhgoats> Bashing-om: thanks for helping me look for a solution though
<Bashing-om>  totesmuhgoats; still , we need to operate on all installed packages, I have yet to find the fallacy in the code I gave, ( cut is a POSIX inbuilt function).
<kostkon> osmodivs, last but not least simple screen recorder. im recommending you this because it can record opengl windows, if you select opengl as the video input. why not give it a try.
<kostkon> osmodivs, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/simple-screen-recorder-linux
<totesmuhgoats> Bashing-om: would you like to see the output I get when i run it?
<cashnguns> I recently updated 12.04 and also firefox.  Firefox locks up every time i open it and open more than 1 window.  tried reinstalling Firefox and also turning off hardware acceleration ...what else should I try? going down to a older version?
<\x00> I installed some kali repositorys to ubuntu
<\x00> I do not have all the pen testing tools, but I guess I am ok with this distro for now
<totesmuhgoats> Bashing-om: it says cut: you must specify a list of bytes, characters, or fields
<totesmuhgoats> maybe you can't pipe output to cut?
<Stainedhat> What are you missing \x00?
<kostkon> cashnguns, does it lock up when you start it in safe mode? help -> restart with addons disabled
<eskrima> fathin what do you mean i dont know how to du
<eskrima> do
<fathin> no, wrong person sry
<eskrima> fathin im more of a beginner linux and i woldnt know how to do it
<eskrima> i actually bought a new laptop with the win 8 preinstalled
<MACscr> sorry to hear that
<eskrima> fathin the bios were totaly different and i had a really really hard time installin ubuntu on with the original ubuntu 12.10 cd. it didnt want to boot, delet win or install ubuntu. really a disaster. than somehow i figured how to disable secure boot and thats how i downloaded the 12.04 because my ubuntu 12.10 cd doesnt work. i dont know if its even good cd. so i downloaded 12.04 and since then my wireless adaptor (internal) doesnt 
<lotuspsychje> eskrima: wifi adapter chipset?
<eskrima> fathin even the button doesnt work . the wifi its seems to be disconnected by the hardware switch. so so far i have installed ndsiwrapper and ndisgkt
<eskrima> yeah lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> eskrima: did you connect internet during setup and install updates?
<eskrima> lotuspsychje i was now at the point where i was following this instrucitons http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2104690
<Bashing-om> totesmuhgoats: Think I got it, ->-f1 Using (-f) option, you are specifying the extraction field number. (In this example its 1 i.e. first field). so -> make "cut -d' ' f1` to be ->"cut -d' '-f1`" Place the '-' before 'f1' ....
<eskrima> and i got this.... .paste.ubuntu.com/6935047/
<eskrima> lotuspsychje and supposedly is compaling to file
<lotuspsychje> eskrima: do you have a ralink chipset?
<lotuspsychje> eskrima: can you plugin an internet cable to do updates?
<lotuspsychje> !details | eskrima
<ubottu> eskrima: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<totesmuhgoats> maybe you can't pipe output to cut?
<totesmuhgoats> ignore that
<totesmuhgoats> Bashing-om: i am getting invalid operation somepackagename
<eskrima> lotuspsychje hmm i think it came with the laptop (internal) the wifi was working fine with the win 8. also i dont remember if i connected to the internet during setup
<totesmuhgoats> i don't believe my apt-get takes an argument --reinstall
<eskrima> lotuspsychje yeah i can connect lan, and usb thet
<lotuspsychje> eskrima: try an internet cable right now and update, might get your latest wifi drivers
<SonikkuAmerica> totesmuhgoats: It doesn't hurt to try: [ sudo apt-get install --reinstall $PACKAGE ]
<eskrima> also sometims the wifi magically works
<totesmuhgoats> SonikkuAmerica: thanks
<Bashing-om> totesmuhgoats: I am sure it does, let me go back and RE-examine, It should work, (should!!).
<totesmuhgoats> Bashing-om: now we have a new problem
<totesmuhgoats> so cut now is syntactically correct
<eskrima> lotuspsychje did already,
<totesmuhgoats> but doesn't remove the stuff after the delimeter specified
<totesmuhgoats> so it thinks the "install" on every line is a pakage
<totesmuhgoats> and i get a ton of lines that say unable to locate package install
<lotuspsychje> eskrima: pastebin output of lshw -C network please
<eskrima> im about to get kernel 3.2 and go follow again from start the link i gavbe u
<eskrima> lotuspsychje http://paste.ubuntu.com/6935233/
<eskrima> lotuspsychje what is thge command to get out of root in terminal?
<potatoe> where is efivars?
<potatoe> i cant find it
<potatoe> modprobe efivars doesnt do anything
<potatoe> even when i do  lsmod
<lotuspsychje> eskrima: did you type something wrong? lshw -C network
<totesmuhgoats> Bashing-om: here's what works aptitude reinstall '~i'
<totesmuhgoats> it selects all the packages and tries to reinstall
<eskrima> loyuspsychje im in the root currently.. how do i get back
<totesmuhgoats> but it ails because "I wasn't able to locate a file for the ____ package. This might mean you need to manually fix the package."
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | eskrima
<totesmuhgoats> if I manually reinstall then it gives the that error for a different package
<ubottu> eskrima: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Stainedhat> eskrima: if you did su or sudo -I or sudo -s just type exit.. if you're in the /root directory just type cd to change to your home directory.. if you just used sudo for a single command you don't need to do anything. I'm not sure exactly what you're asking
<eskrima> lotuspsychje
<eskrima> me neither :)
<eskrima> ok got it
<Stainedhat> Haha well, that makes two of us.. cheers
<eskrima> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6935243/
<eskrima> stainedhat i do but at the same time dont know hpo\ow to explain
<Stainedhat> eskrima: no worries.. as long as one of the answers worked you're good to go
<eskrima> actually we are still figuring out stainedhat
<eskrima> stainedhat let me tell you
<Stainedhat> eskrima: sure, I'll try to help.. explain your problem again please
<eskrima> another user that just left 30 min ago told me to install 3.2 kernel and than start from the beginning the process i was working on. the thing is that my wifi is not wrking since i installed ubuntu 12.04. i wrote more details just l ittle bit above here if you want you can see so its more easy to understand
<eskrima> stainedhat this is the process i was working on earlier when i got a problem on my laptop that the command doesnt work so hitsujiTMO recommended to install 3.2 kernel and start over. link here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2104690
<Stainedhat> Are you using network manager or another 3rd party app such as wicd?
<Stainedhat> eskrima: ahh gotcha Ok, so where in the process are you getting errors or having problems?
<eskrima> stainedhat both haha
<eskrima> the terminal is giving me erros i willpaste for you
<Stainedhat> Ok, lemme take a look at the errors and we'll go from there
<eskrima> stainedhat here the errors when i went to do this cd ~/DPO_RT3290_LinuxSTA_V2600_20120508... it gave me this report paste.ubuntu.com/6935047/
<eskrima> paste.ubuntu.com/6935047/
<eskrima> stainedhat here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6935286/
<eskrima> stainedhat someone here earlier said that is failing to compile...
<eskrima> stainedhat thats why i was suggested to get the 3.2 kernel and go from there
<eskrima> stainedhat sorry my ignorance but im a begginer in linux
<Stainedhat> Yes, it appears to be due to the headers you have installed.. run sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) then try and make it again
<Stainedhat> This should install the 3.2 headers
<Stainedhat> Tell me what the output of "sudo uname -r" is please
<lotuspsychje> eskrima: your driver looks good, but your network says: disabled
<lotuspsychje> eskrima: you sure your network isnt disabled in bios or hardware switch?
<chikis> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | chikis
<ubottu> chikis: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<eskrima> stainedhat yeah ok so to get out of root and to go to sudo i just type sudo?
<eskrima> lotuspsychje yeah already checked
<chikis> ubuntu-es
<eskrima> its the laptop tripping out.
<chikis> #ubuntu-es
<eskrima> its disabled by the hardware switch. not even the wifi button doesnt work on the keyboard
<eskrima> stainedhat so how do i get to sudo// my terminal is currently in root
<Stainedhat> If you're in root just run the commands without sudo.
<eskrima> i used to have sudo before this problem im working on now
<lotuspsychje> eskrima: try the ##hardware channel to troubleshoot bios wifi options for your machine
<eskrima> stainedhat but will that prevent me to be better installation as with sudo
<eskrima> lotuspsychje will try thanks
<Stainedhat> Wait what? Sudo is just "superuser do".. root is the superuser in Linux. If you run something with sudo you are basically just telling the system to run it as root. If you're already at a root prompt (#) then sudo is irrelevant
<eskrima> stainedhat hold on im doing the command as you said with the sudo uname -r ... so i type sudo uname -r exactly like that or my name?? :)
<Stainedhat> Type exactly "sudo uname -r"
<eskrima> stainedhat ooooohhh T.T
<eskrima> stainedhat ok hold on now will try what you said
<Stainedhat> Or uname -r if you're already at a root prompt
<Stainedhat> K
<Bashing-om> totesmuhgoats: see:http://hyperlogos.org/page/Restoring-Permissions-Debian-System ; http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-40573.html <-confirms we are on the right track.
<eskrima> stainedhad http://paste.ubuntu.com/6935321/
<eskrima> ##hardware
<nathaneltitane> hello,
<nathaneltitane> i would like to open a subshell as gdm in a bash script to automate gdm modifications
<Stainedhat> You're still on the 3.8 kernel. I don't know why the other person had you downgrade to 3.2 but maybe there is something I don't know. And you're sure you followed all the directions in that post and didn't miss any steps?
<eskrima> one step i couldn do was     cd ~
<totesmuhgoats> Bashing-om: well the system is a living room system that is fairly static, i'll probably just blow the install away and reinstall since it wouldn't be very much work
<eskrima> stainedhat that step it didnt allow me to do, it just skipped
<eskrima> stainedhat do u suggest that i start over from begining
<Stainedhat> That just changes directory to your home dir.. are you using Kali Linux?
<eskrima> no
<eskrima> stainedhat ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Stainedhat> Ok, I noticed Kali in the hostname and wondered.. I would start over from the very beginning and make sure you have all dependencies installed
<eskrima> stainedhat as you previously saw since i bought a new laptop it came with windows 8 and i very different bios. not gui
<Stainedhat> Yeah uefi right?
<eskrima> stainedhat kali is a hindu goddes and a martial art. but i also learned that is something with thelinux to do
<eskrima> stainedhat so when i tried all the possible ways to understand the new bios and run as usually everyone is used to run programms and softwares, especially os cd via cd
<Stainedhat> Well, there is a security based distro names kali which is what I thought you may be running. It's not super stable which is why I was asking
<n^izzo> hey all, I have an alias that reloads the bashrc (source ~/.bashrc) is there any way to stop it printing to the terminal?
<madoka> join #linuxbar
<eskrima> stainedhat mine wasnt even being recognized. the bios that i got is really poor and only little options
<eskrima> stainedhat yes
<rogi1> any idea how to fix this(from boot.log)? start-stop-daemon: unable to chdir() to /home/igor/.couchpotato (No such fil    e or directory)
<Stainedhat> n^izzo: You could echo the output to /dev/null
<eskrima> stainedhat are you able to remote and check what is wrong?
<n^izzo> Stainedhat: at the moment I have it going to /dev/null - 'echo "1" > .bashrcpl & source ~/.bashrc 2>/dev/null'
<dalit> hi guys
<n^izzo> hey
<dalit> im having trouble with magnet links in transmission , when ever i open a magnet link from my browser it pops up an "LAUNCH APPLICATION WINDOW" where i have to select an application
<dalit> but what to select , i dont know
<Stainedhat> eskrima: I'm on my phone right now but I could probably switch to my desktop in a bit. Try running through the instructions fresh one more time and if it doesn't work I'll try and take a look for you. You'd have to run team viewer or open ssh or something for me to connect though
<bazhang> dalit, the transmission binary
<Stainedhat> dalit: maybe run "which transmission" w
<Stainedhat> dalit: sorry hit enter too soon.. run that command then browse to the location it outputs and select the transmission binary
<eskrima> stainedhat i think i have teamviewr but never used on linux, just windows i know how. ok let me know will wait and try again from the beginning
<n^izzo> dalit: the binary is in /usr/bin/
<dalit> Stainedhat : can u repeat the command clearly in "  "
<Stainedhat> Yeah team viewer has a .deb for Linux. If you download from their site go to previous versions and get version 8.x for either 32bit or 64bit. Don't download 9 cause my corporate license is only good for 8
<Bashing-om> totesmuhgoats: still an interesting situation to resolve, but not tonight, My brain is turning mushy and I am done for this session.
<n^izzo> dalit: its called transmitssion-gtk
<dalit> n^izzo : there is nothing named transmission in my usr/bin
<Stainedhat> dalit: run "which transmission" from a terminal and it will tell you where the binary is
<Stainedhat> eskrima: which command?;
<eskrima> stainedhat teamviewer im gettin now?
<dalit> Stainedhat : it dosnt returns anything...
<eskrima> im on their website
<dalit> n^izzo : i went ti fileSystem/bin and could'nt find transmission
<Stainedhat> dalit: how did you install transmission?
<n^izzo> dalit: make sure transmission is installed
<dalit> n^izzo : of course it is. I have used it multiple times to downlaod .torrent files in past
<n^izzo> dalit: ok but I dont know that
<dalit> Stainedhat : apt-get install transmission
<Stainedhat> eskrima: just hover over download and select previous version.. then 8.x on the right hand side.. then choose your .deb package and download it.. from the terminal run "dpkg -i <name of team viewer .deb package>"
<eskrima> ok hold on because im slow here haha
<Stainedhat> dalit: open a terminal and type transmiss then hit tab.. whatever that tab completetion produces is the name of the binary.. type "which <whatever tranmiss+tab reported>"
<eskrima> stainedhat can i hover over v9 first or i should find v8?
<Stainedhat> Actually hang on lemme remote to my desktop then I'll find out what the name is
<will_b> hi guys, was wondering if you could help me on installing some opengl libs...
<n^izzo> dalit: another option is to do "find / -name transmission-gtk 2>/dev/null"
<eskrima> kul thanks
<Stainedhat> eskrima: hover over the download option at the top of the page.. it should produce another menu that has download "previous versions"
<eskrima> ok
<Stainedhat> dalit: type "which transmission-gtk" that will tell you where the bin is
<dalit> n^izzo : it gave http://paste.ubuntu.com/6935392/plain/
<dalit> Stainedhat : refer http://paste.ubuntu.com/6935392/plain/ ,something i found
<eskrima> stainedhat ok im downloading/saving it now. so next is the command i give to terminal as you said???
<angelllls> 大家好
<Stainedhat> eskrima: "sudo dpkg -i <name of deb file>" from the directory where you save the deb file.
<Stainedhat> Obviously substitute <name of deb file> with the name of the downloaded team viewer .deb file
<dalit> Stainedhat : n^izzo : if that link dosnt work http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Fg7rUgeW
<eskrima> stainedhat sorry i have problems with this. i actually didnt saved it yet nowhere. it usually downloads to the "downloads folder" by itself. so now i have to copy paste and go to /etc and create a file to save it there or???
<bazhang> !cn | apple
<ubottu> apple: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<n^izzo> dalit: read the second to last entry
<black_angel> apple: u r joking?
<n^izzo> dalit: as I said it is in /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<Stainedhat> dalit: it's /user/bin/transmission-gtk
<Stainedhat> No just run the dpkg command from downloads where the file is
<dalit> Stainedhat : ok wait iwill get u something
<n^izzo> shortp
<Stainedhat> dalit: when the window pops up in Firefox just browse to File System>/usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<osmar> oi
<n^izzo> how do I suppress all output of a command, I have tried "2>/dev/null" but I still get output
<wazyl> Windows - Just installed Ubuntu 13.10 64 bit, dual booting - every once in awhile when booting into Windows, USB mouse and keyboard won't work - what's the deal ?
<eskrima> stainedhat it says that dpkg: error processing teamviewer (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory dpkg: error processing 8.x.deb (--install):
 * Guest97141 <love>
<eskrima> stainedhat i typed this sudo dpkg -i teamviewer 8.x.deb file
<dalit> Stainedhat : n^izzo :  got it well and clean , thanks a lot !
<will_b> xubuntu - trying to install freeglut3-dev, libsdl1.2-dev, and getting a message to remove  libgl1-mesa-dev:i386, libx11-xcb-dev:i386, mesa-common-dev:i386 and I was wondering if that was safe
<Stainedhat> n^izzo: command 2>&1 /dev/null
<Stainedhat> eskrima: what is the exact name of the .deb file?
<eskrima> stainedhat teamviewer 8.x?
<eskrima> stainedhat this download from the website went to the folder "downloads" automaticly
<Stainedhat> In downloads type "ls teamview*" and tell me what it outputs
<Stainedhat> Make sure you type the *
<eskrima> stainedhat idont know what is .deb file ... :(
<eskrima> ok
<n^izzo> Stainedhat: that made it worse :P
<n^izzo> Stainedhat: now I get 2 lines of text
<eskrima> stainedhat i went to the folder downloads and doesnt find nothing..
<eskrima> stainedhat as well as in the terminal
<eskrima> stainedhat but i noticed if i type ssh into the terminal it gives me out some data.. you need that ?
<Stainedhat> n^izzo: damn sorry man, didn't mean to make it worse.. are you in a bash shell?
<Stainedhat> One sec eskrima
<n^izzo> Stainedhat: its all good
<eskrima> stainedhad i didnt told you yet that i didnt set up the teamviewer yet ... uff
<eskrima> okk
<n^izzo> Stainedhat: I'm writing a bash script (.bashrc)
<eskrima> stainedhat.. ohhh sorry i downloaded the windowns verision... ok will hold
<Stainedhat> n^izzo: try this.. "command &> /dev/null" that should work
<n^izzo> Stainedhat: the line in question is alias longp='echo "0" > .bashrcpl & source ~/.bashrc 2>/dev/null'
<wazyl> Windows 7 - Just installed Ubuntu 13.10 64 bit, dual booting - every once in awhile when booting into Windows, USB mouse and keyboard won't work - what's the deal ?
<daftykins> i'd blame your system not Ubuntu
<daftykins> :)
<Stainedhat> eskrima: is your system 64bit or 32 bit?
<daftykins> do they work after replugging?
<n^izzo> wazyl: I have had the same issue, I just turn it off and on again or unplug the mouse and kb and plug them back in
<wazyl> n^izzo: fuck that shit.
<eskrima> 64bit stainedhat.. sorry i messed up i m downloading and setting up the llinux version. i did download the windows by accident
<n^izzo> wazyl: LOL
<mojtaba> Hi, I am running three instances of an application, how can I find which PID is related to which one?
<Stainedhat> n^izzo: I think there may be issues with that command.. what is it outputting?
<eskrima> stainedhat now its installed let me run that again what you asked before with ....somehign's
<eskrima> something
<n^izzo> Stainedhat: mine is outputing "[1] 6057"
<wazyl> Ubuntu is about to get the uninstall and Slackware is about to get the install.
<wazyl> http://askubuntu.com/questions/320065/all-usb-ports-stop-working-when-booting-windows-after-using-ubuntu
<n^izzo> Stainedhat: your dose the same "[1] 6201"
<Stainedhat> eskrima: let me know one you have run "dpkg -i team viewer_Linux_x64.deb"
<`Tbird`> enjoy
<Stainedhat> Hold on guys lemme switch to my desktop.. too much multitasking for the phone right now haha.. brb
<eskrima> stainedhat it says not such file in directory
<n^izzo> mojtaba: you can do "top -A"
<Stainedhat> ok, back
<Stainedhat> n^izzo: can you repeat that command please? sorry to make you type it so manyt imes but now I'm on a different system
<Stainedhat> eskrima: did you get it installed?
<eskrima> stainedhat yes haha i feel so dumb
<n^izzo> mojtaba: "top -A" it will sort by age then you can kill the oldest middle youngest... depending on what one you want to kill
<eskrima> i have a code for
<eskrima> you
<wazyl> n^izzo: will_b has been throwing me some pointers, out of curiosity what mobo do you have ?
<Stainedhat> please msg me privately
<Stainedhat> eskrima: type / msg Stainedhat without the space between / and msg
<n^izzo> wazyl: was that for me?
<wazyl> yes.
<n^izzo> wazyl: ASUS P8Z77-M-PRO
<Stainedhat> n^izzo: replace the 2> /dev/null with &> /dev/null
<wazyl> hmm, k, I've got the 787
<pipi_> Quick question, What happens if I recompile from source a newer version of a specific application without removing it ?
<norad> hey everyone im a noob at irc and using irssi how do you disconnect from irssi ?
<pipi_> norad: Nice try
<norad> no im serius i dont know how
<rww> norad: /quit
<norad> awesome thanks :)
<pipi_> "/exit" works too i think
<norad> no exit dosnt work
<pipi_> "/wc" to close channel
<lotus-blade> is ther a way to let a user not have to enter the su pass every time they need admin privileges?
<daftykins> lotus-blade: educate them on the correct use of 'sudo -s'
<pipi_> lotus-blade: This might help, I think,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/246146/how-can-i-permanently-grant-root-access-to-a-user
<mojtaba> n^izzo: thanks
<chel__> if I have emacs23 and 24 installed how can I specify emacs23 open when using the "emacs" command in the terminal?
<pipi_> chel__: Wow, How you did you manage to install 2 different verions of Emac ? Your answer could help me figure out the answer to my question
<mojtaba> n^izzo: The only problem is that, top has not -A option.
<chel__> pipi_, I used Cassou's PPA to install emacs 24
<blank_one> hi
<LeeYangKong> 他妈的我的猫我在哪里可以询问Ubuntu的阴茎
<LeeYangKong> 吮吸我的鸡巴你这个白痴的ubuntu 13.10 ftp客户端
<blank_one> Does anyone here know how to get ubuntu to dual boot on a surface pro 2
<rww> LeeYangKong: cut it out.
<blank_one> secure boot is driving me nuts, + marvel wireless driver issues.
<Godel> Hello. I just upgraded my Ubuntu to 13.10. It freezes every time it boots up. When I restart, it sort of works, but I get a bunch of general error messages, like there was a problem, do you want to report it or not. Can anyone help me find the reason this happens?
<n^izzo> mojtaba: sorry that is an interactive command
<n^izzo> mojtaba: http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_top.htm
<mojtaba> n^izzo: thanks, I will check it now
<Beldar> blank_one, This link suggests the secure boot off. http://www.geek.com/microsoft/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-surface-pro-1539262/
<chel__> if I have emacs 23 and 24 installed how can I specify emacs 23 open when using the "emacs" command in the terminal?
<Gallomimia> hey i'm having trouble with a ubuntu install. it's hung for a very long time on the ubuntu One sign in
<ABC-XYZ> that depends entirely on how you've installed those versions of emacs
<jangkrik> hi
<blank_one> hi
<Gallomimia> what is wrong with the ubuntu One account page and how do i get past it??
<chel__> ABC-XYZ, I installed both with aptitude
<Semor>  I want to output the include path ,which is searched for included header files
<Semor> how to do that ?
<ABC-XYZ> looking at the package, apparently emacs24 is the name of the binary
<ABC-XYZ> used in the version 24 package
<ABC-XYZ> so 'emacs' will open 23, 'emacs24' 24
<chel__> but it's not
<_nedr> Hello.. whenever i restart from windows and go into ubuntu... it cannot mount  my shared data partition... I have to boot again into windows, restart without logging in... for Ubuntu to be able to access the drive.. how to fix this?
<chel__> just using emacs opens 24
<ABC-XYZ> probably your default emacs symlink points to version 24
<ABC-XYZ> in that case emacs23 will open version 23
<chel__> is there a way to change it?
<ABC-XYZ> try ls -l `which emacs`
<ABC-XYZ> to change it, try man update-alternatives
<Whizkid> Hey Guys!
<SonikkuAmerica> Uh-oh -- uh, er, Hi!
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<Whizkid> I love ubuntu :)
<blackboxcoder> yeah, with xfce ;)
<Whizkid> u mean xubuntu??
<blackboxcoder> yip ;)
<_nedr> Hello.. whenever i restart from windows and go into ubuntu... it cannot mount  my shared data partition... I have to boot again into windows, restart without logging in... for Ubuntu to be able to access the drive.. how to fix this?
<Whizkid> Yeah! me too. i love the plymouth/splash screen. <3
<Whizkid> Are u using Win 8??
<ABC-XYZ> "update-alternatives --config emacs" will do
<SonikkuAmerica> _nedr: What file system type is your shared partition?
<chel__> ABC-XYZ, awesome, ty!
<_nedr> SonikkuAmerica,  thanks for reply ... NTFS
<SonikkuAmerica> _nedr: You're trying to mount your NTFS partition?
<hrolf> Hi #ubuntu, is there any way I can prevent my files/folders from being deleted accidentally?
<Whizkid> Back it up. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> hrolf: Don't use Shift+Delete? ... other than that what Whizkid said.
<hrolf> Sometimes you're supposed to be deleting just one single file and by chance you delete a folder (which may have thousands of file in it.)
<_nedr> SonikkuAmerica, yes... i have set it up to automount the Data partition... when i boot from windows to ubuntu... it gets stuck at boot asking to Skip mounting or attempt Manual recovery
<SonikkuAmerica> _nedr: What Windows version are you using?
<_nedr> Windows 8
<Whizkid> Thats the problem. Same thing here.
<hrolf> Whizkid: The data is just too much to backup, but not important enough to buy any backup solution (another disk etc.)
<SonikkuAmerica> _nedr: Did you turn off Fast Startup, Intel Smart Response Technology, and hibernation?
<_nedr> SonikkuAmerica, err no i didn't no idea  what half of those things are
<SonikkuAmerica> _nedr: (Being a Windows 8.1 user I can relate to the heinous process)
<hrolf> Something like it asks your password for deletion (for a specific folder etc) ?
<_nedr> I don't use hibernate i just shutdown and restart
<SonikkuAmerica> _nedr: I'll walk you through it. First, boot into Windows if you haven't already. (Then rejoin the channel.)
<_nedr> hrolf, save the important folders as root?
<BentFranklin> What's a good file hosting website software package, a la the Gallery photo sharing softare, but for file hosting?
<_nedr> BentFranklin, UbuntuOne?
<hrolf> _nedr: Okay. I have a folder which I want to protect, now how do I make it such that no deletion/cut occurs (without asking for password) ?
<BentFranklin> _nedr: I want the softare to run on my server.
<hrolf> But new files may be written.
<SonikkuAmerica> _nedr: Are you in Windows now?
<Godel> Hello. I just upgraded my Ubuntu to 13.10. It freezes every time it boots up. When I restart, it sort of works, but I get a bunch of general error messages, like there was a problem, do you want to report it or not. Can anyone help me find the reason this happens?
<Gallomimia> seriously now. this installer has been hung for 20+ minutes. how can i bypass the ubuntu One screen??
<SonikkuAmerica> Godel: Who knows. Just make sure you run [ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ] to make sure everything is up to date on your system. If they show up again, just hit Cancel.
<_nedr> SonikkuAmerica, yeah sorry.. but my windows is messed up can't access net
<_nedr> hrolf : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/869536/linux-directory-permissions-read-write-but-not-delete
<_nedr> SonikkuAmerica, if you can links to page of instructions that would be fine.. or ill google disabling Fast Startup and Intel smart response
<Godel> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> _nedr: http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/6320-fast-startup-turn-off-windows-8-a.html is a good place to start. Also, in an elevated command prompt, run > powercfg -h off
<_nedr> SonikkuAmerica, Is hibernation an issue when i shut down windows too?
<pipi_> Quick question, What happens if I recompile an application from source without removing it ?
<pipi_> wihtout removing the old application*
<SonikkuAmerica> _nedr: If you turn off Fast Startup and Ubuntu yells at you about the drive not being ready or present, ping me again.
<_nedr> SonikkuAmerica, ok thanks for help will do....
<_nedr> hrolf, can you understand it?
<hrolf> _nedr: Yes, got a gist of it. Will do the reading required.
<hrolf> _nedr: Thanks.
<hrolf> _nedr: I really don't know about the rights/permissions thing, so reading them too.
<Thete> video drivers borked my ubuntu install, is there a way to boot to console mode?
<Thete> if I can change the grub cfg to text, how do I do update-grub if I'm not booted into it?
<_nedr> hrolf, reading your requirements again i am not sure that the solution i provided can easily help you...
<_nedr> oh he is gone
<_nedr> hrolf, you want a confirmation before deleting a file/folder?
<hrolf> _nedr: Yes for a specific set of folders.
<hrolf> _nedr: and files.
<_nedr> but if you do normal delete (without shift) you can recover those from the trash, right?
<hrolf> _nedr: Like it asks you when you are installing something, a window pop ups and asks you your password.
<hrolf> _nedr: Yes.
<_nedr> so you are talking about preventing ctrl+ shift delete?
<_nedr> sorry shitft+ delete
<hrolf> _nedr: no preventing, just that it asks for confirmation (like password) before doing so
<hrolf> _nedr: to prevent accidental deletes
<_nedr> hrolf you can change the owner to root.. but this will ask you password when you try to write to the file also.. is that a problem?
<gordonjcp> hrolf: what's the problem you're actually trying to solve?
<hrolf> _nedr: What would happen if I'm downloading a file into that folder from Firefox (DownThemAll) ?
<Guest10457> hello
<hrolf> gordonjcp: Recently, some files were deleted, which I wasn't supposed to delete. I was just typing very fast.
<_nedr> hrolf .. if you set to root that would be a problem.. it can't write to that folder unless firefox is running as root.. but you DO NOT want firefox to run as root
<hrolf> _nedr: Exactly.
<guest-7yE424> Hola
<gordonjcp> hrolf: you could alias rm to rm -i
<guest-7yE424> Im not speaking english
<guest-7yE424> Know speak spanish?
<hrolf> gordonjcp: It happened in nautilius, not cmd.
<gordonjcp> !es | guest-7yE424
<ubottu> guest-7yE424: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest10457> i have migrated from windows 8. which distro is better to use, mint or ubuntu?
<_nedr> gordonjcp, that would only work when running rm command.. not when deleting from say nautilus would it?
<gordonjcp> hrolf: you could set the sticky bit, but that only prevents users that aren't you from deleting them
<gordonjcp> _nedr: yup
<Whizkid> Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> so aliasing rm doesn't really help
<Whizkid> Mint is more like windows.
<Guest10457> Ubuntu is better than windows? does it looks like windows 7 or morelike windows 8? can i use it easily?
<gordonjcp> hrolf: the problem with asking for confirmation is that Nautilus already does this
<gordonjcp> hrolf: you've just muscle-memoried your way past it
<gordonjcp> hrolf: if these are text files, keep them in some sort of version control system like git ;-)
<Whizkid> Well! everyone have there own choice.
<gordonjcp> Guest10457: try it and see
<Whizkid> but for u i will prefer mint. :)
<hrolf> gordonjcp: They are books, pdfs.
<gordonjcp> Guest10457: I've never used Windows so I can't really make a comparison
<gordonjcp> hrolf: keep backups ;-)
<_nedr> hrolf, then you might want to try ACL which is specified in link i posted earlier : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/869536/linux-directory-permissions-read-write-but-not-delete
<Guest10457> then i will use mint.
<_nedr> but i am not very familiar with it
<gordonjcp> ooooh
<hrolf> _nedr: Yes, guess I need to read that up then.
<gordonjcp> I know what you can do
<Whizkid> go to linuxmint.com now. And enjoy the rollercoaster. ;)))
<gordonjcp> hrolf: you want to download the files, then make them never change or be deleted?
<Guest10457> from where can i download antivirus for linux? in windows 7 i have avast and avira.
<tc_> hey I want to install GNU radio
<gordonjcp> Guest10457: you don't need one, unless you're running a server and want to clean stuff up for Windows userrs
<hrolf> gordonjcp: yes, deleted, changed only when you provide the password. Just like before installing/updating any software it asks for password.
<Whizkid> U dont dont need one. Windows viruses dont work on linux. :))))
<tc_> in mac book pro.. I dont have dvd
<gordonjcp> tc_: good luck, GNU Radio is so horrible to install and use that I ended up writing my own SDR
<gordonjcp> hrolf: set it immutable with chattr
<tc_> so WAnna use my USB drive to boot it.. Need help..please me out
<gordonjcp> hrolf: how often do you change them?
<tc_> i have to do assignments and submit monday morning
<Whizkid> Anti-virus companies still offer a linux version.
<gordonjcp> tc_: depends a bit on the age of your Mac
<gordonjcp> tc_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<Guest10457> alright, i will use mint. then. i have never used linux, this is the first time i have been using it, because windows 8 is very confusing.
<gordonjcp> Guest10457: you will need to ask for help in the Mint IRC channel, it cannot be supported here
<gordonjcp> Guest10457: I recommend you use Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Whizkid> Listen one thing. dont apply the rules of windows on linux.
<hrolf> gordonjcp: Not frequently. They are like download, need rename? then do else no need to change.
<gordonjcp> hrolf: okay, then set them immutable
<tc_> please tell me whats the procedure to install
<Guest10457> can i double click on a program to install it , like windows?
<gordonjcp> tc_: I just gave you a link to full instructions
<gordonjcp> Guest10457: use the Ubuntu Software Centre
<cfhowlett> Guest10457, the sooner you forget the "windows" way, the easier your ubuntu life will be
<Guest10457> i am very new to linux. i now nothing about it,
<Whizkid> Nope! u have to use the software center.
<tc_> it is installation of ubuntu right
<tc_> not gnu radio
<tc_> I want gnu radio..
<mendax> ayy
<gordonjcp> tc_: I thought you said you wanted to install Ubuntu, first?
<gordonjcp> tc_: do you have Ubuntu installed already?
<mendax> guys i have a little problem
<tc_> no..
<cfhowlett> !details|mendax,
<ubottu> mendax,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tc_> I havent installed ubuntu
<Guest10457> no.
<mendax> i want to install kali on my netbook
<gordonjcp> mendax: you'd need to ask in the Kali channel
<gordonjcp> mendax: Kali cannot be supported here
<cfhowlett> !kali|mendax,
<ubottu> mendax,: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<gordonjcp> tc_: so what exactly are you trying to do?
<mendax> omg are u the moderator or some shit
<tc_> as my prof has given some intructions, I did like this
<cfhowlett> !language|mendax,
<ubottu> mendax,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hrolf> gordonjcp: "chattr: Operation not permitted while setting flags on ... "
<mendax> word. lol
<hrolf> I did chattr +i <filename>
<tc_> first took the iso image http://gnuradio.org/redmine/projects/gnuradio/wiki/GNURadioLiveDVD/1
<gordonjcp> hrolf: might need sudo for that
<gordonjcp> hrolf: have you got permissions to write to that directory?
<gordonjcp> tc_: have's not supported here
<gordonjcp> tc_: you'd need to ask in #gnuradio or something
<tc_> then I converted this iso image to
<tc_> img file
<Guest10457> anyways thanks everybody for helping.
<cfhowlett> tc_, READ - not supported here.  ask in #gnuradio
<mendax> Goodafternoon every i really fancy the chatrooms and the fine pupils which inhabit them----is that better Gordon>
<Guest10457> i will try both
<tc_> then moved it to usb flash drive and tried to boot it from there
<tc_> u mean.. #gnuradio channek
<tc_> channel*
<cfhowlett> tc_, go back to the download page and look for support options. you should find a forum or irc channel there
<hrolf> gordonjcp: Okay done. Now what to do when you need to delete or rename? -i ?
<AussieDownUnder> What's this about cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> AussieDownUnder, what's what about?
<gordonjcp> hrolf: yup
<gordonjcp> hrolf: try it with something you don't much care about
<AussieDownUnder> nm
<gordonjcp> hrolf: writes will work, but not actually change the file
<gordonjcp> hrolf: as in, the call to whatever writes will return successfully, but not actually do anything
<tc_> can anyone gimme the channel for gnuradio?
<Vivekananda> I have xdebug installed but how do I find the settings file for it ?
<cfhowlett> tc_, as stated on the download page: #gnuradio
<tc_> how to go to doanload page?
<tc_> link please?
<cfhowlett> tc_, same page you posted earlier.
<cihhan> Hi all! I have two computers and their dates are not the same even though I am trying to use ntp. "ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<cihhan> " returns "15 Feb 01:08:49 ntpdate[3594]: no server suitable for synchronization found". Any suggestions? My router's firewall is disabled, btw.
<tc_> I went to that page
<tc_> posted my query.. no on replied yet.. so thought.. i went to a wrong page
<necros2> re all
<tc_> I m not getting any reply in that gnuradio page
<tc_> i badly need help..
<cfhowlett> tc_, nothing we can do ... sorry
<tc_> oh oh!
<necros2> have a prob >
<tc_> cfhowlett..
<cfhowlett> !details|necros2,
<ubottu> necros2,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tc_> can u gimme anyone's email who can help me
<cfhowlett> tc_, no I cannot.  go to the download page and read.  all the information is there.
<BentFranklin> Running vsftpd... Where does it save the uploaded files to?
<necros2> making sudo eciadsl-config-tk , gives me no such file or directory, but ls shows me it is there
<Thete> Any you guys installed Gnome 13.10 on 13.10?
<Thete> 3.10 I mean
<Thete> or 3.12
<necros2> i`m trying to setup dlink dsl-200 b1 pppoe connection on 13.10 x32
<Thete> get a modem with pppoe built in
<tc_> please give me the download page link
<tc_> i m confused totally'
<cfhowlett> tc_, you already have the download page as you're the one who posted it originally.
<Thete> what the
<Thete> necros2: That thing's like a thousand years old
<necros2> i know but no other in near proximity
<necros2> 8-))
<Thete> it still works?
<tc_> is this the one ??Webchat.freenode.net
<clypso> I am having problems seeing my new wifi card come up on the top right network list. I cannot see any connections or anything for wireless at all. http://pastebin.com/9R8xLwKk
<clypso> I am having problems seeing my new wifi card come up on the top right network list. I cannot see any connections or anything for wireless at all. http://pastebin.com/9R8xLwKk
<cfhowlett> !patience|clypso,
<ubottu> clypso,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<clypso> ok sorry ><
<tc_> i have another question here..
<lucasredsn0w> tell us
<puff> I have a pair of Logictech H800 bluetooth headphones.  They work fine with my android phone, their paired fine with my laptop running raringing, but the sound is coming out of the speakers, not the headphones.  When I run pavucontrol and select the headphones as output, I get no sound on either headphones or speaker.ss
<cfhowlett> tc_, ubuntu questions are welcome
<tc_> if I boot ubuntu OS via USB
<tc_> and then can I install gnu radio in that OS??
<tc_> with ease ?
<cfhowlett> tc_, with ease?  no.  with persistence?  maybe
<cfhowlett> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<lucasredsn0w> You can, but once you reboot, the changes will be lost
<tc_> oh oh
<lucasredsn0w> tc_: Live OS or Installed OS?
<cfhowlett> lucasredsn0w, so *for my clarification* persistence does NOT allow adding programs to the OS?
<tc_> live OS
<lucasredsn0w> Then you may not do that.
<tc_> oh
<lucasredsn0w> cfhowlett: I'm not quite sure about what "perisistence storage" can do.
<tc_> so only way to do is get a ISO file of GNU radio
<lucasredsn0w> I didn't use it
<tc_> and then convert it to img
<cfhowlett> tc_, IMG?  are you on a mac?
<tc_> then boot it from usb drive?
<tc_> Yes
<tc_> I use mac
<cfhowlett> tc_, see - little details matter --- use virtualbox.  create box, install to it
<tc_> wats that virtual box?
<lucasredsn0w> cfhowlett: I prefer VMWare
<cfhowlett> tc_, https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<tc_> oh! virtual machine
<lucasredsn0w> tc_: Virtual Box is a virtual machine software
<lucasredsn0w> cfhowlett: VMware is faster on my PC
<tc_> for Vmware we need to pay some money right?
<lucasredsn0w> And finally I replace gcc with clang+llvm as my system's default complier.
<cfhowlett> lucasredsn0w, I've no experience with VMWare.  if you can provide guidance ...
<lucasredsn0w> tc_: Right
<Ravi1> .
<lucasredsn0w> cfhowlett: In most cases it's like VirtualBox
<krishnaa>  hi.everyone i wanted to know when qemu is running a virtual machine what all functions are called in what sequence...
<lucasredsn0w> But we have to pay some money for it
<lucasredsn0w> Maybe a lot of money, who knows.
<tc_> oh oh
<lucasredsn0w> I once experienced it, but now I no longer use it
<lucasredsn0w> Ubuntu is good enough
<clypso> admin should i not post my question on here again?
<tc_> anyother way to install this gnuradio
<tc_> its kiling my time
<cfhowlett> clypso, every 10 minutes or so seems reasonable
<lucasredsn0w> I will google it
<clypso> ok. im currently going thru the forums you put on here. thank you
<cfhowlett> tc_, try virtualbox.  free
<puff> Now this is weird... trying the non-bluetooth USb dongle with my H800.  Now I get an extra "analog output" entry in pavucontrol, but I can't figure out how to turn it on.
<clypso> lol this thing is driving me crazy trying to figure it out ;(
<cfhowlett> tc_, https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<puff> Ah.... got it.
<lucasredsn0w> cfhowlett: I see, you use XChat
<cfhowlett> lucasredsn0w, indeed
<lucasredsn0w> Just a CTCP-VERSION
<lucasredsn0w> cfhowlett: I use quassel, compiled by my clang compiler
<clypso> I am having problems seeing my new wifi card come up on the top right network list. I cannot see any connections or anything for wireless at all. http://pastebin.com/9R8xLwKk
<tester56> I have a usb device where hdparm suggests trim is possible: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdb1 | grep TRIM outputs:
<tester56>           *    Data Set Management TRIM supported (limit 8 blocks)
<tester56>            *    Deterministic read data after TRIM
<lucasredsn0w> cfhowlett: PM
<Devil> hi
<tester56> however fstrim does not work: fstrim: ./: FITRIM ioctl failed: Operation not supported
<cfhowlett> Guest99812, greetings
<tester56> I have an ext4 parition though on that device, so it should work ...
<tester56> So two questions: Could a usb flash device really support trim?
<tester56> or is hdparm simply mistaken?
<mendax> nighty night
<mendax> ff7 in the building
<tester56> sudo  hdparm -I /dev/sdb | grep 'Model\|TRIM' gives me: Model Number:       SanDisk SSD CZ80 32GB
<clypso> i will try rebooting
<simpleuser> Hi there. My left speaker is dead. Is there a way to tell (x)Ubuntu to put all sounds in the right one ? Like switching to mono instead of stereo ?
<mendax> type in sound
<mendax> in the ubuntu search
<simpleuser> mendax, you mean in the doc ?
<Red-XIII> hi guys, i've installed Ubuntu 13.10 on my Asus s56c notebook, but need some help in driver installation for nvidia gt 740M ... :S
<cfhowlett> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<tester56> simpleuser: it is plain simple: you open your sound control, usually named sound, and move the balance to right:  http://voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/files/2012/04/sound-settings-ui2.png
<Red-XIII> thnaks cfhowlett, hoping that this time i will no have black screen .... :S
<cfhowlett> Red-XIII, think good thoughts ...
<tester56> simpleuser: don't know about xubuntu though ... better ask in #xubuntu
<simpleuser> ok thanks tester56 :)
<clypso> I am having problems seeing my new wifi card come up on the top right network list. I cannot see any connections or anything for wireless at all. http://pastebin.com/9R8xLwKk
<tester56> simpleuser: or you simply install pavucontrol: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<clypso> rfkill list is saying hard blocked yes. soft blocked no. Not sure why hard blocked is on >< arghhh
<cfhowlett> clypso, dual booting, yes?
<simpleuser> tester56, I already have pavucontrol. It seems that's the one Xubuntu uses
<tester56> simpleuser: then open and go to "output-devices" tab and there you see front left and front right
<simpleuser> tester56, but there's no option like that
<simpleuser> i'll take a picture and show you
<clypso> no cfhowlett only ubuntu on here
<tester56> simpleuser: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-xibS0_Hhld4/T6-yuPSfyGI/AAAAAAAAA2M/ewzkG8cDwuo/s450/xfce-volume-control.png
<simpleuser> tester56, yes, i've got that.
<simpleuser> But i already tested it. It seems it doesn't change the balance
<tester56> simpleuser: do you see "Front Left" and "Front Right"
<simpleuser> yes
<cfhowlett> clypso, on my Dell, F2 is the hardware switch - in windows.  F2 will kill wifi under ubuntu.  F2 again should turn it on again but (discovered by accident after 5 years of rebooting/resetting) ALT F2 will do the job.
<simpleuser> tester56, but wheni put to 0 the left one, it doesn't change anything
<simpleuser> it doesn't change the balance
<tester56> simpleuser: try to change the Port
<clypso> well this is a sony laptop. I installed this dell wireless card on here because my sony wireless card was dieing out
<tester56> simpleuser: maybe you are changing the hdmi port, but are not using hdmi
<cfhowlett> clypso, so what IS your hardware switch?
<simpleuser> tester56, no, you don't understand :). It works, but not as we want
<mmf> I'm having trouble logging in ubuntuforums.org
<clypso> its a physical switch on the front
<cfhowlett> !forums|mmf,
<ubottu> mmf,: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<simpleuser> tester56, it's just it doesn't change the balance
<mmf> I registered an account in ubuntu-one
<cfhowlett> mmf, wrong channel
<simpleuser> tester56, when my left speaker was not dead yet, i tried this option
<mmf> What's the correct channel cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> mmf, goto #ubuntuforums
<mmf> oh, ok, thanks
<tester56> simpleuser: and it worked?
<simpleuser> tester56, and it doesn't affect the balance. If you put left speaker to 0, it doesn't change anything for the right one. It just shuts down the left one
<clypso> And before i have never had problems with the switch. It has worked like a charm
<simpleuser> and you don't hear the sounds that are coming to the left one
<simpleuser> it doesnt't change the balance, so it doesn't put it on mono. It stays in stereo, it's just you don't hear the left sounds
<tester56> simpleuser: oh okay, simply forgot about that
<simpleuser> yeah, no prob
<clypso> @CFhowlett - It has a switch on the bottom right of laptop. For on and off. Its on "on". I have tried rebooting and playing with switch as well. I am currently using model laptop PCG-7113L
<FeriKe> Hi, can you recommend a good book or a godd webpage where i can find all the linux commands and how to use them?
<nishee> unlock the file
<cfhowlett> clypso, try switch combinations: ctrl + switch, alt + switch
<cfhowlett> clypso, possibly even super/windows key + switch
<tester56> simpleuser: in ubuntu it is easy, do not know about xfce, sry
<tester56> simpleuser: i have to go off now, sry
<clypso> @CFhowlett - heh i love u for this. I did control switch. And now "rfkill list" shows hard blocked off. And my switch actually lit up. Thats never happened before haha. Yet no wifi signal
<nishee> anyone knows how to unlock files
<cfhowlett> clypso, one step closer
<clypso> yet it says wireless disconnected
<clypso> not switch :D. Yay
<clypso> haha cfhowlett you need a metal or something for ubuntu pro of the year
<cfhowlett> clypso, disable the hardwire/ethernet connection and see if the wifi will connect
<clypso> ok i will get disconnected brb
<cfhowlett> nishee, "lock"?
<nishee> yes
<cfhowlett> nishee, password lock?  encryption?
<nishee> not password lock
<nishee> actuaaly i hav recovered the files from my old hard disk
<nishee> n know they cant be deleted
<cfhowlett> nishee, how were they "locked"?
<justaguy> Is it really needed to install those drivers for my GPU @ my laptop
<cfhowlett> justaguy, gpu support out of the box varies widely.  some OEM's have decent support.  most don't.  depends what your needs are.
<clypso_> Hey ok . No go. Nothing is coming up on wireless network. I did a reboot. Wireless networks is enabled. But showing wireless disconnected because im not connected to any wifi signals. Its not showing any wifi singals either
<nishee> cfhowlett did u get what i said?
<justaguy> clypso_: Which brand of wifi connector do you have
<clypso_> my connector? MY wireless card?
<cfhowlett> nishee, I asked you how they were "locked"?
<clypso_> I am not sure what you mean @Justaguy
<justaguy> clypso_: do lscpi and see which one you have
<nishee> i have recovered them from my old hard disk n they were locked while recovering
<cfhowlett> nishee, your old system was ubuntu?
<justaguy> like i have this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6936111/
<nishee> they can be accessed but not deletes
<clypso_> Command not found @justaguy
<justaguy> clypso_: run it and paste the output in here please
<justaguy> clypso_: woops, it's lspci
<nishee> i m using 12.10 ...today is the  4th day
<cfhowlett> nishee, the HDD you're recovering from - was it ubuntu?
<nishee> no it was  windows 7
<clypso_> http://pastebin.com/i75H1seG
<niko__> yeah! got it! Black screen! :D
<cfhowlett> nishee, permissions issue.  I take it you're going to format the drive?
<res> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 13.10 and I have problem with my wifi. I can connect to the wireless router but i cannot ping the default gateway or connect to any websites. The router is working since others can connect to it without any troubles and I can also use it form my cellphone
<justaguy> clypso_: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<justaguy> that will install the stuff needed for 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<Red-XIII> cfhowlett, i've to unistall all... :S i'm scared to say that was bad ... :(
<justaguy> I had the same problem too when installing ubuntu ages ago :p
<clypso_> @Justaguy Installed successfully . What now? Reboot computer?
<clypso_> My wireless connection at top right also disappeared after this installation
<justaguy> clypso_: well , my laptop has a LED that says "now you have wifi on!" and that turned on after i installed
<justaguy> clypso_: so no idea what happend @ you
<nisheee> yes permissions issue
<clypso_> justaguy right before i did this installation it was at least showing my wifi. Now its not. Let me reboot computer. Maybe wrong driver ?
<cfhowlett> nisheee, format the drive.  problem fixed
<clypso_> i will be right back
<nisheee> no i want filter the files
<res> anybody? my ifconfic and route -n out is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6936144/
<res> ifconfig*
<cfhowlett> nisheee, changing permissions should be possible as the system administrator
<nisheee> it sys that u r not the owner so you cant delete files
<Red-XIII> maybe i got to reconfigure x-server?
<clypso> Woot! Thank you. After reboot of computer. It works perfectly
<clypso> :)
<clypso> *Gives a metal to you*
<cfhowlett> nisheee, I said COPY the files and format the HDD
<clypso> Who was it that helped me again ?
<cfhowlett> clypso, looks like justaguy
<nisheee> oh thankyou got it
<clypso> Ok thank you cfhowlett for the beginning help. And thank you justaguy for finishing it off. Thank you =D
<cfhowlett> clypso, glad to help out.  enjoy your *buntu
<cfhowlett> !cookie|justaguy,
<ubottu> justaguy,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Gaurav_> Hello
<clypso> yeah alot better then shity windows
<nisheee> thankyou cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Gaurav_, greetings
<cfhowlett> nisheee, have fun, be safe
<Gaurav_> Is there any students program in Ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> Gaurav_, not sure what you mean ...
<Gaurav_> cfhowlett I am asking Is there any students program , where students across the world can involve in Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !contribute|Gaurav_,
<ubottu> Gaurav_,: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Gaurav_> +1 @ubottu
<joel135> Hello! My old computer crashed and I need to copy 60 GB of data from an old PATA hard drive. Is there a risk that the hard drive will break if I copy everything at once? I have measured the speed and it seems that it will take roughly an hour. The hard drive lies in a rack from the old computer. There is no active cooling.
<bekks> joel135: Just copy the data, you dont have any other chance.
<cfhowlett> joel135, yep.  copy soon as possible.
<joel135> thanks
<mmf> Ubuntuforums irc seems to be dead
<mmf> Do you guys know any e-mail address to get in contact with ubuntuforums.org?
<cfhowlett> mmf, contact/support details will be listed on the forum page
<mmf> There aren't any cfhowlett
<bekks> mmf: whats the actual issue behind that?
<cfhowlett> mmf, read more: forums>forum community
<mmf> bekks, I'm trying to log in ubuntuforums.org
<mmf> I created an ubuntu one account, but when logging in ubuntuforums, it says "invalid email address"
<bekks> mmf: so did you enter a valid email address?
<mmf> What do you mean cfhowlett ?
<mmf> Well, I would say yes
<mmf> it's the same as the one in SSO
<cfhowlett> mmf, moderator names and addresses are there
<bekks> mmf: Well, I would say you didnt :)
<mmf> but I did, unless, for some reason, they're rejecting my email address
<mmf> cfhowlett: you mean, the moderators name at the end of the page?
<mmf> if so, I can't contact them, as I don't have a forum account
<cfhowlett> mmf, EMAIL!
<mmf> I can't find any email address
<sweb> is this problem for firewall or not http://pastebin.mozilla.org/4297122
<sweb> my bind response from 127.0.0.1 but not response from 4.2.2.4 .... is this for firewall ?
<cfhowlett> mmf, choose one person.  look at "about me".  search for their wiki page and you'll find an email address - probably on their ubuntu membership wiki
<cfhowlett> mmf, for example  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Caboose885
<gino_> cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<cfhowlett> gino_, ???? this ain't your terminal ...
<Wug> lol
<Bardamu> Hi
<Bardamu> I have a lenovo yoga 2 pro but I can't boot to my liveusb
<Bardamu> nothing happens
<cfhowlett> !uefi|Bardamu,
<ubottu> Bardamu,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bardamu> I already disabled fast startup
<gino_> cd $ home/ load .xchat2/budus.so
<cfhowlett> gino_, STOP!
<cfhowlett> gino_, this is chat - not terminal.  check your frequency
<Wug> judging by that thing, I don't think he has any idea what he's doing
<jgrep> i have a package versioned as           1:1.584
<jgrep> but when i try to install a 2.101 package it says "packages will be DOWNGRADED:"
<jgrep> any idea what the issue
<jgrep> also what is 1:1.584 .. ":" ??
<WhoD> can anyone recremmend a good dreamweaver alternative?
<cfhowlett> WhoD, kompozer, geany, bluegriffon leap to mind
<cfhowlett> WhoD, see www.linuxalt.com for others
<WhoD> cheers cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> http://www.onextrapixel.com/2013/06/18/10-best-alternatives-to-adobe-dreamweaver/
<gino_> cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<max_> sconnect
<belgianguy> is there a setting to enable bleeding-edge updates in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> belgianguy, the proposed repositories
<belgianguy> cfhowlett: ah, that's in Synaptic, right?
<cfhowlett> belgianguy, settings - software sources IIRC
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  if you want something beyond the repos, you need a ppa or so, but that's not supported here, you'd be on your own if something goes wrong
<gino_> cd $HOME/load .xchat2/budus.so
<belgianguy> MonkeyDust: I take full responsibility
<belgianguy> cruising in a 3.13 with fglrx beta, so yeah, I too like to live dangerously ;)
<Wug> gino_: this still isn't a terminal
<belgianguy> it hit me when I saw my GIMP was still 2.7
<belgianguy> and there's apparently a 2.10 beta available
<belgianguy> and I love new stuff more than stability anyway :p
<belgianguy> (I'm setting myself up for a world of hurt, I know)
<belgianguy> but after residing in root shell for the better half of a day, and getting compiz back up and behaving, I'm feeling rather triumphant
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  then your gimp is even more recent than mine
<MonkeyDust> (12.04)
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, 2.6.12 here on ubuntustudio LTS
<justaguy> fail2ban <3 , who else has it?
<belgianguy> justaguy: I do
<bekks> justaguy: does that matter?
<belgianguy> on my CentOS server
<justaguy> bekks: it's a program, that monitors your /var/log/auth.log, so if someone is attacking your ssh , they end up getting blocked
<belgianguy> it adds people to the firewall for a set amount of time
<belgianguy> eg after x failed attempts at SSH,
<justaguy> exactly
<bekks> justaguy: I know what it is for years - but how does it matter if someone in here uses it or not?
<belgianguy> but I'm sure bekks knew what it is :)
<bekks> justaguy: ;)
<justaguy> bekks: ow, i was just wondering :p
<belgianguy> justaguy: SELinux was a different story
<belgianguy> much hair pulling
 * justaguy has no idea what that is
<belgianguy> and much digging through the audit logs
<belgianguy> it adds extra policies to Linux
<justaguy> For very paranoid people
<belgianguy> so certain apps can only do certain actions
<necros2> returning to my q - making sudo eciadsl-config-tk , gives me no such file or directory, but ls shows me it is there (i`m trying to setup dsl modem connection on 13.10)
<belgianguy> justaguy: or people who like secure servers :)
<justaguy> belgianguy: yep
<necros2> what i made wrong?
<belgianguy> eg if someone would try to get a shell, they wouldn't be able to get around so easily
<justaguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6936491/
<justaguy> That's nice @ fail2ban :p
<belgianguy> my machine mails me if someone gets blocked
<belgianguy> oddly satisfying to see pop up
<belgianguy> mostly SSH nowadays, but they used to attack SASL as well
<belgianguy> now I don't know if they gave up or if they got in :/
<belgianguy> (it's both a web and mail server)
<Wug> chances are they gave up
<Wug> i mean, as long as your password's longer than like 6 characters
<Wug> doesnt sound like they were trying for that long
<belgianguy> Wug: it's extremely long, complicated, I _am_ paranoid about my server :)
<belgianguy> it's my first VPS, so I'm sure I do have stuff to learn
<Wug> I use 30 and 40 character passwords, random mixed case alpha numeric symbolic
<Wug> they are hard to remember.
<Wug> :(
<belgianguy> Wug: mine's 28 chars long, all mixed (alphanum + symbols) and up and lowercase
<tunage> Wug use a brain wallet hash
<belgianguy> I can't remember it, have KeePass for that
<Maximvm> hello there
<Wug> I have thought about storing hints and hashes so I could remember them
<cfhowlett> Maximvm, greetings
<belgianguy> Wug: KeePass allows you to store passwords safely
<starnix> Hello Everyone
<belgianguy> hi :)
<Wug> first+last digit and hash would be good probably
<Wug> I won't use keepass
<Wug> I didn't write it.
<Maximvm> do you know some ubuntu software to study and test electric engineering?
<Wug> even I don't know some of my longer passwords.  I remember them by muscle memory and can't spell them or type them without a qwerty keyboard
<dakotawulfy> have you used the software center
<cfhowlett> Maximvm, ^^^^ this
<dakotawulfy>  has a section on that
<cfhowlett> starnix, greetings
<Maximvm> thx a lot
<Wug> watching me try to type the password for my bouncer on my phone is hilarious
<belgianguy> you have a bouncer?
<Maximvm> i wonder if there is a irc channel too where i can find some help during the study
<Wug> it's even more hilarious when 500 lines of scrollback in 80 channels crashes my phone's irc client
<Wug> of course I have a bouncer
<belgianguy> Wug: I don't think I know what bouncer means
<belgianguy> or at least not what I thought it meant
<Wug> google znc (or join #znc)
<dakotawulfy>  Maximvm on circuits ??
<belgianguy> Wug: so an IRC proxy, right?
<Wug> it's only a proxy by really vague definitions
<Wug> its almost more of a standalone client that just happens to let clients connect to it
<MrElendig> znc is a bouncer, not a proxy, there are some subtle differences there
<MrElendig> it acts as a irc clint and will keep the session open
<Wug> it's transparent (sort of anyway) both to the client and the server, but also stateful
<Wug> it hides the one-to-many relationship of multiple clients from the server (or the one-to-zero of no clients)
<AussieDownUnder> What channel would be the best place to talk about creating custom stripped down ubuntu live usb images. I want to make a legal tech tool with a bootable o/s of ubuntu on it so that I have an alternative to hirens boot cd.
<Wug> AussieDownUnder: here is probably ok
<MertenNor> hi
<AussieDownUnder> wug, Alright sweet.
<Wug> I've done something like that before. I don't remember the procedure, but google is very informative and has lots of tutorials
<Wug> I suggest finding a tutorial that's reasonably up to date, and following it as closely as possible, and asking if you run into trouble
<MrElendig> AussieDownUnder: protip: use gummiboot/grub or similar for the bootloader, make it into a hybrid image that will work both on a cd and on a usb (and both on uefi and legacy)
<AussieDownUnder> So far I'm pretty content on having wine in the image & portable apps installed as well.
<AussieDownUnder> MrElendig, I'll record that info somewhere if I can.
<MrElendig> AussieDownUnder: the "ubuntu" way of burning image to cd, booting the image, then making a new image using unetbootin then putting that on a usb stick is just *double facepalm*
<AussieDownUnder> mrelendig, I had this ubuntu customisation thing for making custom boot cd's
<AussieDownUnder> mrelendig, Ubuntu customization kit it is called, not sure how good it is but I'm pretty sure it let you use an iso from your hard drive of the ubuntu version you wanted rather than having it on a cd.
<MertenNor> I just installed Ubunto Server ubuntu 12.04.4 server Iand I get this when it boots up: http://i.imgur.com/p4IjLaj.jpg?1
<MrElendig> AussieDownUnder: iirc it creates a cd only image by default
<MrElendig> though that might have changed, been a while since I looked at it
<MrElendig> MertenNor: I suggest installing a more up to date version
<AussieDownUnder> mrelendig, okay.
<Matriks404> MrElending: 12.04.4 is up to date, it uses 13.10 kernel and x, so it shouldn't be difference in booting
<kouakou> i want to join french channel
<MertenNor> MrElendig em do you have a link ? I thught that was the latest one..
<Matriks404> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cfhowlett> !server|MertenNor,
<ubottu> MertenNor,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<MertenNor> ok
<gnuts> anyone need help?
<kgalahassa> Hi i need to lock access to a website on my ubuntu 12.10 how can I do it?
<MrElendig> kgalahassa: the naive way is to dns block it
<MrElendig> kgalahassa: the correct way is to DPI
<MrElendig> semi-naive way is to set up a iptables rule
<kgalahassa> MrElendig, I'am just a novice, can you guide me with some commands?
<MrElendig> echo "somedomain.com 127.0.0.1" >> /etc/hosts   for the naive way
<MrElendig> er.. other way around
<MrElendig> 127.0.0.1 somedomain.com
<MrElendig> but then they can just enter the ip instead of the hostname and get around it that way
<MrElendig> blocking using iptables is somewhat more reliable, since then you would block access to the IP instead, but ofcourse that can be circumvented by using a proxy/vpn
<AussieDownUnder> I need the dalek channel for ubuntu
<cfhowlett> daleks don't get a channel
<MrElendig> EXTERMINATE!
<AussieDownUnder> This is discrimination
<AussieDownUnder> We will travel back in time & prevent all irc from even existing.
<Matriks404> what is that program called which displays some stuff in terminal when started up, like kernel, distro name etc ??
<Wug> uname?
<Matriks404> um no, more like big distro logo, and stuff on the right side
<Hebbel> Hey there. quick question. whats the best partition type for a hard drive under linux t keep large files ?
<cfhowlett> Hebbel, "large"???  anyway, the default is ext4
<Hebbel> cfhowlett: 45 gb files
<Matriks404> Wug: like here http://i.imgur.com/cl4jzni.jpg
<Wug> ext4 will handle those fine
<cfhowlett> Hebbel, a single file of 45G size?!  time to filter your collection!
<Wug> but, you may have issues copying them to NTFS partitions from linux (ntfs drivers perform very poorly)
<Matriks404> ah nope im probably idiot
<MonkeyDust> Hebbel  what happens if you use the default ext4 ?
<Hebbel> Wug: i don't use ntfs so its no iddue
<Hebbel> issue*
<Hebbel> Im just trying to avoid formatting twice
<Matriks404> if i copy binary file to /usr/bin it will be normally working?
<cfhowlett> Matriks404, that is not the way files are installed -
<Matriks404> cfhowlett: i have just downloaded screenfetch because it doesnt appear in repos and its only 1 binary file
<cfhowlett> !binary|Matriks404,
<MonkeyDust> Matriks404  there's also dependencies
<Matriks404> MonkeyDust: I downloaded binary file and it's working but i must run it from folder in home dir, and i want it to run without going to path
<Matriks404> nvm i tried it and its working
<MonkeyDust> Matriks404  then put it in /usr/bin and try to execute it from another dir
<MonkeyDust> ok
<cfhowlett> Matriks404, the download page specifies you can save it anywhere.
<RayWizard|2> how to add button, to notify-send? i see transmission does that
<MonkeyDust> RayWizard|2  i guess you want zenity
<MrElendig> RayWizard|2: having a button in a notification popup is a really bad design
<RayWizard|2> in transmission this button allows me to quickly open relewant download
<RayWizard|2> in my application i want to be able to see some info i i desire so
<RayWizard|2> but i want it to be popup so it dosent bother me
 * MrElendig suggests a tray icon
<RayWizard|2> is there command line command that can create tray icon?
<Matriks404> nothing interesting in /var/log :(
<MonkeyDust> RayWizard|2  there's alltray, not sure if you can use it in a script
<Matriks404> why grep is blocked to search in logs, wtf
<bekks> Matriks404: That sentence doesnt make any sense, sorry. Which problem do you experience using grep?
<Matriks404> I am using grep to scan /var/log/* and it produces error permission denied
<Matriks404> search*
<bekks> Matriks404: Then you dont have permission to do so, which isnt a grep problem - but a problem of insufficient privileges.
<Matriks404> but i can open files in this directory
<bekks> But not all :)
<Matriks404> for example i can open file dpkg.log but i cant use grep to search in it
<bekks> Why not?
<bekks> And how do you "open" it?
<Matriks404> by double clicking on it in file manager
<bekks> Matriks404: Then look at the permissions of that file: ls -lha dpkg.log
<Matriks404> ah seems that i can use grep "text" /path/to/file, but not grep "text" | /path/to/file. can anyone explain this?
<bekks> Matriks404: The second one is an invalid syntax example.
<bekks> Thats why it doesnt work.
<Matriks404> bekks: i am pretty sure i saw it somewhere :P
<bekks> Matriks404: As an exmaple on how to not do it.
<Matriks404> bekks: ok, thanks anyway
<rushboy> any idea on how how to install jetty 8 on ubuntu 12.04
<rushboy> ?
<rushboy> any help is appreciated
<p3rror> hello
<p3rror> please I need to launch a X application remotely
<bekks> p3rror: ssh -CX remoteserver
<p3rror> bekks, ok
<p3rror> I dont need to run display
<Matriks404> wtf is this and why it is so many times in kernel logs: /var/log/kern.log.1:Feb  8 20:22:23 marcin-COMPAQ-MINI kernel: [ 2230.006102] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Wrong Mac address
<MonkeyDust> !wtf | Matriks404
<ubottu> Matriks404: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Wug> MonkeyDust: does anyone else find it extremely, deliciously ironic that you just yelled at him for saying "wtf" by calling a factoid called "wtf"
<Wug> who named that
<charl> besides, it's not like wtf is that uncommon on irc channels
<charl> or online in general, it's not like full out foul language
<humbag> also wtf is part of package bsdgames
<cfhowlett> nonetheless: family friendly channel, follow the rules or seek support elsewhere.  please and thank you.
<Wug> I'm pretty sure most people find out about the word wtf when they're like 13
<Wug> humbag: help, my wtf is broken
<bekks> Wug: Yeah, but thats no reason for using it when talking with other people.
<Matriks404> ah just buggy broadcom driver
<Tom1> which is the best windows antivirus scanner for ubuntu?
<bekks> Matriks404: Looks like a buggy wifi AP.
<Matriks404> bekks: what is AP?
<alumnoeps> Hello
<cfhowlett> !best|Tom1, wait, what?
<ubottu> Tom1, wait, what?: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bekks> Matriks404: access point.
<cfhowlett> alumnoeps, greetings
<Tom1> cfhowlett:which is the best windows antivirus scanner for ubuntu?
<Matriks404> bekks: maybe
<cfhowlett> Tom1, there is no "best" ...
<alumnoeps> lst
<alumnoeps> list
<cfhowlett> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<alumnoeps> \list
<bekks> !list | alumnoeps
<ubottu> alumnoeps: bekks: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<alumnoeps> \quit
<justaguy> lol
<Matriks404> should wifi connection be labeled eth2?
<Guest3131> salut
<Tom1> what is clamav?
<cfhowlett> Guest3131, greetings
<cfhowlett> !clamav|Tom1,
<cfhowlett> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97.8+dfsg-1ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 124 kB, installed size 564 kB
<schoppenhauer> hello. (where) can I get Ubuntu 14.04? I know it is not released yet, but I want to test it. And I cannot find it on the Website. Are there CDs already?
<cfhowlett> !trusty|schoppenhauer,
<ubottu> schoppenhauer,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<omg_scout> Matriks404: I would say should not, but I have seen it few times.
<Matriks404> and i searched on internet and it looks like Ubuntu is using wrong driver
<Tom1> can we use clamav in ubuntu to scan windows partitions?
<linXea> schoppenhauer, you can easily upgrade to it from 13.10
<bekks> Tom1: Yes.
<Tom1> bekks: will it detect latest  windows viruses?
<bekks> Tom1: Possibly. This question cannot be answered for any AV solution, as you know.
<Tom1> bekks: would it detect both windows and linux viruses?
<bekks> Tom1: If you actually manage to get a linux virus - maybe. There are no linux viruses in the wild, until yet.
<schoppenhauer> linXea: I would like to test the installers.
<Tom1> bekks:  how big is the clamav software? 50 mb or a lot bigger?
<yeats> package size 124 kB, installed size 564 kB
<yash> hey guys, i wanna set steam as startup application. HOW??
<Tom1> its only 124 ? how would it detect so many windows viruses?
<interweb> How do I can install lib32asound2
<Matriks404> yash: in startup applications
<Matriks404> yash: if you're using unity i belive you can search program in dash
<schoppenhauer> the installers are my main interest currently.
<yeats> Tom1: it pulls down virus definitions after it's installed - I have no idea how big that file is.  I would suggest trying it out.
<yash> heres the thing, steam (somewhat) boosts my pc speed
<yash> i dont want to open it each time
<schoppenhauer> ok, duckduckgo found http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<yash> i want to be on the toolbar always (like ubuntu one)
<omg_scout> yash: how can that be? It is pretty resource demanding.
<LeMike> damn it. i wanted to write a script that reads the history but when i do `history` within the script it just shows nothing. `id` shows me that we both run as root...
<yash069> yash: maybe it was/is coincidence :/
<interweb> Could anyone help?
<LeMike> how can I read the history in a bash script?
<cfhowlett> !info lib32asound2
<ubottu> Package lib32asound2 does not exist in saucy
<yash> ok which yash are we talkin about?
<yash069> interweb: apt-cache lib32asound2
<interweb> Invalid operation lib32asound2
<yash> is it impossible to open steam automatically on startup?
<kouakou> how we use fast-track
<cfhowlett> interweb, what is your ubuntu version?
<interweb> cfhowlett, 13.10
<yash069> interweb: theres a libasound2 package
<yash069> there no lib32asound2
<cfhowlett> interweb, not in saucy
<cfhowlett> interweb, double check the file name and that you need THAT file
<yash069> interweb: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libasound2
<interweb2> I wanted to install TeamViewer and it got me that error
<interweb2> that I don't have that file
<interweb2> Hello
<schoppenhauer> is there a CD for the alternate installer, too? I just find server and desktop for 14.04
<yash069> interweb: sudo apt-get install libasound2:i386 is what u searching for
<cfhowlett> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<yash069> and then install that shitty teamviewer :|
 * yeats misses the alternate installer
<bekks> There is a server installer.
<bekks> Which is basically the same.
<cfhowlett> !mini|schoppenhauer,
<ubottu> schoppenhauer,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<schoppenhauer> cfhowlett: and where do I get minimal CDs for 14.04?
<interweb2> yash069, There were not that package you said
<yeats> bekks: yeah - I know ;-) I just liked being able to suggest it to people as a solution to problems due to the graphical installer
<cfhowlett> schoppenhauer, daily images
<bekks> yeats: Then suggest the server installer.
<yeats> bekks: ok gotcha
<yeats> interweb2: install the 32-bit version of TeamViewer and you won't have that issue
<schoppenhauer> can I use the server installer to set up a desktop system, or is there any "low-level"-stuff different on ubuntu server vs desktop?
<schoppenhauer> that is, if I install the desktop-packages, etc.
<cfhowlett> schoppenhauer, you can install the desktop packages on server
<yeats> schoppenhauer: yes you can, just select your preferred desktop during the software selection section
<schoppenhauer> ok thx.
<schoppenhauer> so the server installer is just a better installer without all the graphical mess.
<yeats> schoppenhauer: it's the debian installer, modified for ubuntu
<cfhowlett> schoppenhauer, "better"?  says who?
<schoppenhauer> cfhowlett: I like the debian installer. so ... I say it.
<schoppenhauer> but of course, thats arguable.
<cfhowlett> schoppenhauer, okay then.  works for you, and that's great.  :)
<schoppenhauer> well, lets hope.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<justaguy> hi
<ShapeShifter499> is it possible to tell my system to output more amps on a usb port?
<ShapeShifter499> I could really use 5v at 2amps for charging one of my devices
<Ben9898> Just installed a hd7770 in my machine then booted into ubuntu and it started to lag a bit the mouse pointer would move but a image of it would stay behind in the place it was in and most of the visual effects lagged and were juttery
<Ben9898> Any fixes?
<belgianguy> Shapeshifter: I doubt it, there's a good reason why amps are that low on USB ports :)
<belgianguy> outlet charger (some of those have USB ports as well) might give more though
<ShapeShifter499> belgianguy, I have a pogoplug (it's like a raspberry pi) and I wanted to keep it powered during power outages long enough to have it properly shut down. To do this I would need to use a battery or since I already have a netbook also acting as a server, plug into that. Sadly it is just short of the 2amps my pogo would need to stay powered
<bekks> ShapeShifter499: Then you need a small UPS.
<ShapeShifter499> bekks, I only need something for 5v at 2-3amps of power
<ShapeShifter499> all of my devices either already have a battery or are not critical during a power outage
<ShapeShifter499> just that pogoplug
<ShapeShifter499> :/
<newuser> how to setup "Wipro-Seiko Epson LQ1050+ 24pin dot-matrix printer" in ubuntu 13.10 ?
<Deep> Hi, i need some help with c++ . can you help me ?
<Deep> Hi, i need some help with c++ . can you help me ?
<humbag> ShapeShifter499: as far as understand, usb is only required to provide 100mA, the device may request more current from the port via USB, but the response is limited by hardware
<hitsujiTMO> Deep: try a c channel
<hitsujiTMO> Deep: ##c++
<hitsujiTMO> humbag: usb1 is 100mA, usb2 is 500mA
<ShapeShifter499> humbag, oh
<ShapeShifter499> alright I'll get that flipping ups
<ShapeShifter499> next month
<humbag> oh thanks hitsujiTMO , I forget how old all my kit is,
<newuser> how to setup "Wipro-Seiko Epson LQ1050+ 24pin dot-matrix printer" in ubuntu 13.10 ?
<alumnoeps> jajaja
<alumnoeps> Thats difficult
<alumnoeps> I had some troubles with mine
<hitsujiTMO> alumnoeps: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<newuser> alumnoeps: are you talking to me ?
<RayWizard|2> is there a way to somehow make a directory point to a directory on other drive?
<RayWizard|2> how to make files in /home/qq/.PlayOnLinux/wineprefix physicaly be in /media/qq/Elements ?
<LeMike> what? is it legit to do a `vi /etc/crontab` ? isn't it crontab -e ?
<hitsujiTMO> RayWizard|2: soft link it: ln -s /media/qq/Elements /home/qq/.PlayOnLinux/wineprefix
<MarkDavies> Hi
<MarkDavies> /usr/bin/sudo apt-get-install sysstat gives me the information that some packages couldn't be verified. What's going on?
<alumnoeps> Hi
<MarkDavies> I'm using the official Ubuntu repository
<alumnoeps> What?
<MarkDavies> what I wrote
<alumnoeps> There is no official repo
<alumnoeps> If there is, please give me a link
<alumnoeps> .)
<alumnoeps> :)
<hitsujiTMO> LeMike: if you mess up with a crontab then you can break your system. thats why you use crontab -e. it sanitises your changes in case you made a mistake
<hitsujiTMO> alumnoeps: enough of your trolling
<MarkDavies> Ubuntu doesn't have the official repository? How would it be possible
<MarkDavies> But please, can somebody tell me why I am given that information?
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavies: hes a troll
<DJones> MarkDavies: Ignore the troll, it is in the repo's
<alumnoeps> I'm just trying IRC, because I have to implement a server in C
<LeMike> thanks hitsujiTMO . someone used it on our system -.- just wanted to know so I can slap him with a large trout
<alumnoeps> Sorry for those little trolls
<MarkDavies> hitsujiTMO DJones: OK, but why can't these packages be verified? I think it shouldn't happen
<hitsujiTMO> LeMike: as long as he doesn't make a mistake then it will work, its just bad practice to modify it directly
<LeMike> jep. that's what I'm about to say him ;) thanks
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavies: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update
<DJones> MarkDavies: It could be a problem with server that those repo's are in, it might be worth running "sudp apt-get update" first, then retrying to install, if that doesn't work, it might be worth changing to a different server
<DJones> s/sudp/sudo/
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavies: are you getting something along the lines of: W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com saucy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192     with sudo apt-get update???
<alumnoeps> WHOIS hitsujiTMO
<alumnoeps> ups
<MarkDavies> hitsujiTMO, DJones: thank you for your help. Simple update worked.
<LeMike> o,O What is it that HISTTIMEFORMAT doesn't work showing the correct date? every command is shown as today...
<newuser> how to setup "Wipro-Seiko Epson LQ1050+ 24pin dot-matrix printer" in ubuntu 13.10 ?
<hitsujiTMO> LeMike: whats the output of: echo $HISTTIMEFORMAT
<Hebbel> Hey there. Trying mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sda1 and still get : too big for a filesystem with 0 nodes. any solution around that ?
<alumnoeps> PART
<LeMike> hitsujiTMO: it's the correct one. just found out that the time is correct, but the date is always today because it's not in .bash_profile -.- sorry. need coffee
<hitsujiTMO> LeMike: :)
<irishboydu03> Hi everyone :)
<TJ-> Hebbel: "man mkfs" - you haven't specified [size]
<Hebbel> TJ-: I am doing it to the entire drive
<TJ-> Hebbel: What are the extends of sda1 according to the kernel ("cat /proc/partitions | grep sda1") ?
<hitsujiTMO> Hebbel: whats the output of: cat /sys/block/sda/sda1/size
<hitsujiTMO> or, wait. TJ- already asked for that info
<TJ-> afternoon hitsujiTMO :)
<hitsujiTMO> hello
<D3llTr33> hello
<HuchMan> hello
<Hebbel> hitsujiTMO:  output is 2
<hitsujiTMO> Hebbel: thats a 1 kb partition
<AmbiguousOutlier> hello, I've just installed 13.10 and my graphics and very slow and flickering
<Hebbel> hitsujiTMO: its a 2TB hd. i think the partition is now sda5
<eintw1ck> Hi is there any way to sync an iPod nano 6G with ubuntu 12.04?
<hitsujiTMO> Hebbel: then mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda5
<hitsujiTMO> Hebbel: sda1 must be an extended partition, and sda5 is the logical partition in that
<Hebbel> hitsujiTMO: did mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sda5 then mkdir /disk1 then mount /dev/sdb1 /disk1 ... still cant see  the disk  in my computer
<TJ-> Hebbel: If you're not sure, be cautious! Check. Check. and check again!
<m> frenchy here
<Hebbel> TJ its a new drive ... and the workstation has no data I could lose ...
<Hebbel> m: cool
<hitsujiTMO> Hebbel: that sould be mount /dev/sda5 /disk1               then cd /disk1; ls
<m> :-)
<TJ-> Hebbel: sda5 then sdb1?
<m> i am a newbie just doawnload xubuntu
<Hebbel> hitsujiTMO: sorry yes type it was sda5 not sdb ... I can ls, and i get : lost+found
<hitsujiTMO> Hebbel: thats the drive then
<Hebbel> hitsujiTMO: how come i cant see it in my computer ?
<hitsujiTMO> Hebbel: you can, open nautilus. go to /disk1
<hitsujiTMO> Hebbel: its not showing as a "seperate drive" in nautilus as it is a native filesystem.
<newuser> how to setup "Wipro-Seiko Epson LQ1050+ 24pin dot-matrix printer" in ubuntu 13.10 ?
<Hebbel> hitsujiTMO: Thanks !!!! working like a charm
<Blueer> hi, my "export" values are not working since i've done a update of ubuntu 13.10 desktop x64
<Blueer> can't understand why
<bekks> Which "export" values and where?
<hitsujiTMO> Blueer: as in envars??? /etc/exports ?? which, where and how are they defined
<funky> can I easily RDP
<funky> in Ubuntu desktop
<funky> like Unity
<funky> wake up!
<funky> :D
<jpds> funky: You can.
<eintw1ck> Is there any way to sync an iPod nano 6G with ubuntu 12.04?
<cuddylier> How do I download a file to nothing, the null thing? I forgot the command.
<liubuntu> hello everyone
<AussieDownUnder> Is there such things as linux/debian/ubuntu courses?
<newuser> how to setup "Wipro-Seiko Epson LQ1050+ 24pin dot-matrix printer" in ubuntu 13.10 ?
<jozefk> anybody got nvidia optimus working with ubuntu?
<bekks> cuddylier: Downloading a file to "nothing" is pretty nonsense, isnt it?
<CarlFK> AussieDownUnder: yes
<cuddylier> bekks Not if I want to test my download speed
<CarlFK> AussieDownUnder: you must missed a great event: http://linux.conf.au
<AussieDownUnder> carlfk, are they more likely to be online? I wonder if I could do it at uni/tafe here in Australia
<TJ-> cuddylier: "wget -O - <url> >/dev/null"
<cuddylier> T3 Thanks, exactly what I was looking for.
<AussieDownUnder> That's in Western Australia, way way way way away from me. I'm in QLD, opposite side to WA
<TJ-> AussieDownUnder: If you want online course, I'd highly recommend spending time in this channel, #ubuntu-server, and ##linux ... and maybe experimenting with the problems and solutions (and the commands) you see
<AussieDownUnder> carlfk^
<CarlFK> AussieDownUnder: your best bet is to find a local group who you can chat with to get a feel for what you are looking for.  "I want to surf the web" is a very different goal from "I want to write a device driver to interface to this high end"
<AussieDownUnder> carlfk, lol yeah I don't need web surf help haha, I was thinking more a long the line of o/s support & running ubuntu servers.
<CarlFK> AussieDownUnder: lca moves around each year, and there are smaller events everywhere. hanging out here is good.  having projects you are interested in and trying to do it is good
<CarlFK> AussieDownUnder: running a server is easy: install, disconnect from the internet, make sure the power light is on. :p
<AussieDownUnder> carlfk, lol. Does Ubuntu Server Support running steam game servers & other game servers?
<mojtaba> Hi, I am running thunderbird, but it suddenly closes without any warning! I run it via cmd, and this time it gerentated some errors. Does anybody know what should I do? (It is 24.2.0)
<bekks> mojtaba: Pastebin the errors :)
<CarlFK> AussieDownUnder: Ubuntu Server is really just Ubuntu without anything other than what you need to install other packages.  so it has the disk/file stuff, users, networking and the  apt package system.  no clue what it takes to install steam or such
<TJ-> mojtaba: Do the same errors occur if you do "thunderbird -safe-mode"
<AussieDownUnder> Restarted your pc lately?
<mojtaba> bekks: ok
<mojtaba> TJ-: I have not tested safe-mod
<mojtaba> e
<newuser> how to setup "Wipro-Seiko Epson LQ1050+ 24pin dot-matrix printer" in ubuntu 13.10 ?
<mojtaba> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6937500/
<Red-XIII> hi guys, it's me again with my notebook and my nvidia gt 740m card which, w/o driver, warn up my notebook until 65/70°C
<chrislu5tic> Ubuntu 12.04.4 freezes at login screen : / I have no idea why
<TJ-> mojtaba: Re-run thunderbird under the debugger, by prefixing the command-line with "gdb --args thunderbird ..." ... at the gdb prompt, do "run". When it seg-faults do "bt" (backtrace) and pastebin the output. Do "quit" to close the debug session.
<sarthor> HI, I have USB 4 channel DVR, Easycapture, Is it possible to use that dvr with linux machine, Is there any application in linux that can show that 4 cameras connected to that usb dvr?
<Maurice_la_sauci> Hello
<Maurice_la_sauci> I'm a bit confused, I'm actually removing "vim-tiny" as I want full version of vim. But what should I get? "vim" only or "vim-gnome"? What's the difference?
<somsip> Maurice_la_sauci: I use vim-nox but can't remember why...
<Anton_> where does ubuntu(linux in common) get dns setting if there's no resolv.conf file?
<Anton_> it's docker image, inside there's no resolv.conf
<Anton_> so how does it know where to look?
<somsip> Maurice_la_sauci: this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/281886/what-is-the-difference-between-the-different-vim-packages-available-in-ubuntu
<compdoc> Anton_, might be added to /etc/network/interfaces
<Maurice_la_sauci> thank you somsip, I'm under gnome classic so I guess I'll go with vim-gnome so. Therefore "vim" only is more for "Unity"? :/
<somsip> Maurice_la_sauci: not really sure. I got the advice for vim-nox from somewhere I forget. There will be more comparison charts out there like that link I sent if you research more
<TJ-> Maurice_la_sauci: "vim" is the standard terminal version (doesn't require an X server)
<Maurice_la_sauci> TJ-: I don't get it, so what should I get?
<hitsujiTMO> Maurice_la_sauci: are you looking for a graphical editor, or a terminal editor/
<TJ-> Maurice_la_sauci: most vim users will work at the terminal, that's vim's strength. In GUIs there are other options, besides the vim variations
<Maurice_la_sauci> I don't need graphical interface, just terminal
<Maurice_la_sauci> oh so "vim-gnome" is a graphical interface like "GVim" is?
<TJ-> Maurice_la_sauci: To see the full range of options listed, do "apt-cache search ^vim" ... to check out each one do "apt-cache show <package-name>"
<hitsujiTMO> Maurice_la_sauci: also if you're looking for an advanced editor, there's always emacs
<Maurice_la_sauci> hitsujiTMO: no thank you, I used to use Vim on macosx so I'll stick with it, just don't know if "vim-gnome" is a graphical interface or just a compatibility with my "gnome classic"
<hitsujiTMO> Maurice_la_sauci: thats a graphical interface.
<mojtaba> TJ-: after running gdb --args thunderbird, and run in gdb cmd prompt: it gaves: (gdb) run
<mojtaba> Starting program:  No executable file specified. Use the "file" or "exec-file" command.
<TJ-> mojtaba: ahhh, is "file $(which thunderbird)" a POSIX shell file?
<mojtaba> TJ-: I don't know!
<TJ-> mojtaba: Use the command and see what it tells you!
<TJ-> mojtaba: If so, the thunderbird script takes the "-g" argument to run under the debugger
<AKILES> good morning ubuntu's people
<TJ-> mojtaba: So, you can do it by simply "thunderbird -g"
<mojtaba> TJ-: /usr/bin/thunderbird: symbolic link to `../lib/thunderbird/thunderbird.sh'
<mojtaba> TJ-: should I still use gdb?
<TJ-> mojtaba: So, you can do it by simply "thunderbird -g"
<mojtaba> TJ-: man thunderbird does not have this switch?
<mojtaba> TJ-: how can I exit gdb command prompt?
<TJ-> mojtaba: scroll back, I gave you instructions on how to use it
<mojtaba> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6937722/
<mojtaba> TJ-: this is the result of thunderbird -g and then run
<TJ-> mojtaba: That is weird "[Inferior 1 (process 14258) exited normally]" ... it closed immediately. Are you sure you don't have another instance already running?
<mojtaba> TJ-: I am running thunderbird and chatting with you with another instance.
<mojtaba> TJ-: I mean chatting using thunderbird
<TJ-> mojtaba: Well that explains it, if you try to run it a 2nd time it won't happen, otherwise one instance would overwrite data of the other
<TJ-> mojtaba: This is what you'd expect to see as thunderbird starts using gdb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6937741/
<ajoul> What is the ACK flag bit in the TCP/IPv4 header for?
<mojtaba> TJ-: I will exit this instance of thunderbird and then come back again with new one.
<TJ-> mojtaba: You need to quit thunderbird entirely, then restart it using "thunderbird -g" then telling gdb to "run" ... then use Thunderbird until it seg-faults, at which time return to the terminal and do "bt" to grab the backtrace
<mojtaba> TJ-: ok, thanks
<mojtaba> TJ-: I am now running it. when thunderbird stopped working, I should type bt in gdb cmd, yes?
<demas> hello guys!
<demas> I have  a small question to ask you...
<TJ-> mojtaba: yes. If that doesn't reveal enough, we'd then install the debug symbols packages for thunderbird and its libraries, and do it all over again. The -dbgsym packages reveal every function and argument name, and is very useful for developers trying to fix bugs
<mojtaba> TJ-: Thank you very much for your help
<pietro10> well I now have more data on my fonts issue: if there's a fonts.conf file in my .config/fontconfig, then all programs display fonts incorrectly, not just GTK+ programs - this happened in the past, but at least now deleting fonts.conf fixes the KDE programs (which didn't happen before) - lack of fonts.conf, however, does not fix the GTK+ programs from rendering fonts incorrectly... Does KDE not use fontconfig by default or something?
<hitsujiTMO> pietro10: in what way are the fonts rendering incorrectly.can you provide a screenshot?
<ubuntu13> Is it normal that the grub2 screen on ubuntu shouldn't "fill" the screen?
<hitsujiTMO> pietro10: there's also ~/.fonts/ which is deprecated. KDE may still be using the old config folder
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu13: depends on the gpu and if grub can detect its capabilities
<pietro10> hitsujiTMO: there is no ~/.fonts/; this is a fresh install
<ubuntu13> hitsujiTMO, Ubuntu has finally properly detected the gpu and the monitor. But I don't know how to "make" grub do that.
<pietro10> and sure I can provide a screenshot in a bit
<pietro10> http://imgur.com/dyfjNcz left: GTK; right: KDE - I'm considering the GTK+ ones wrong
<myculo> hello
<myculo> hello
<ubuntu13> hitsujiTMO, Is there any way I can "tell" grub to use a specific refresh rate like we do about resolutions etc?
<pietro10> hi; we are here
<myculo> hey
<myculo> I also develop for FOS
<firefoxos> ey guys, where is located the wpa_config.conf file? It's not in /etc/
<myculo> Are you from mozilla?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu13: i think you do it in /etc/default/grub
<firefoxos> yes myculo
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu13: you can specify the resolution in /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> firefoxos: sudo updatedb; locate wpa_config
<myculo> I received my geeksphone on october
<myculo> I love it!
<Rex_In_Effect> will someone type my name plz im testing
<firefoxos> nice to read it myculo
<firefoxos> Rex_In_Effect,
<myculo> Really looking forward for a new phone for FOS
<Rex_In_Effect> ty
<ubuntu13> ActionParsnip, There isn't any such line afaik. Do I have to enter something "new"? What would that format be like? I can't find any docs hitsujiTMO , I know about the res, I'm only interested in the rr
<firefoxos> myculo, the next Geeksphone device is quite similar to the Peak+
<myculo> It's the blackphone, isn't it?
<firefoxos> no, it is grey
<myculo> ajam
<firefoxos> Geekpshone Revolution
<myculo> O yes, I heard about it
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu13: try GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x800-24             .... or whatever resolution you want
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu13: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103516/grub2-use-maximum-detected-resolution
<myculo> You gave me a phone to publish an implementation of the game of life
<firefoxos> I hope to get the Sony device
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu13: you will need to find the res you can use in text mode
<myculo> Which one?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu13: its not always the same as in xorg
<firefoxos> there are two games of life
<DJones> !ot | myculo firefoxos
<ubottu> myculo firefoxos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntu13> hitsujiTMO, Not the resolution - the REFRESH RATE is what I wanna specify
<myculo> yes
<myculo> the one i developed is the one in orange
<firefoxos> ey myculo, lets go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<myculo> great!
<myculo> I'm there
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu13: GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x800-24@60
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu13: sudo apt-get install v86d hwinfo; sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu13: will tell the resolutions you can use
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu13: rather than try to guess
<zacktu> how can i start skype from the command line and not use the default browser?
<ActionParsnip> zacktu: skype &
<shwouchk> Hello
<ubuntu13> ActionParsnip, I KNOW what my monitor/gpu is capable of. I just want grub to use it.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu13: its what it can do under framebuffer. Its not always the same
<ubuntu13> hitsujiTMO, will try that. But why 24? Can't it do 32bit? vbeinfo says it does
<ubuntu13> ActionParsnip, I see
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu13: 24bit in Linux is equivelant to Windows 32bit
<mojtaba> TJ-: It is not working now, but it did not exit
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu13: grub colours dont use an alpha channel
<bekks> ubuntu13: Your eyes cant distinguish between 24 and 32 bit anyways.
<sabestion> hi all
<shwouchk> I have a twofold problem: 1. I cannot log in to my user - after I try to login the screen goes black for a second and then I'm thrown out back to the login screen. I created a second user and I can log in with it, so this is something with my session: how to debug? 2. When I press A+C+F1, the screen goes black for a second and then I'm back to the gdm screen. What can cause this?
<ubuntu13> bekks, It can, as far as transperancy is concerned ;)
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu13: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/color-why-is-32bit-windows-%3D-24bit-linux-124772/
<mojtaba> TJ-: All the thunderbird screen is gray.
<ubuntu13> ActionParsnip, Thanks, will read that
<sabestion> i got this error opening cache
<mojtaba> TJ-: Are you there?
<TJ-> mojtaba: did you type "run" at the gdb prompt?
<ActionParsnip> Shwouchk: can you log in to a different session as the same user?
<cumaxo> hola , cuando formatee e hice una tabla de particiones nueva con Gparted , lo hice en msdos creo que era.... eso es MBR o GPT ?? com odeberia hacerlo para GPT?
<DJones> !es | cumaxo
<ubottu> cumaxo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mojtaba> TJ-: Yes I did
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 on the login screen and login there, then run: df -h ,do you have free space on your partitions?
<sabestion> "encountered a section with no package header" what does this mean?
<ActionParsnip> sabestion: how are you generating the error?
<sabestion> i saw this stop symbol so i click on it
<sabestion> and it prompt me to run package manager
<mojtaba> TJ-: Was it bk? sorry my thunderbird is now hanged and I can not check what you said there.
<ActionParsnip> sabestion: can you use http://pastie.org and give the full output of: sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a
<sabestion> my ubuntu software manager cannot run as well
<TJ-> mojtaba: Does gdb show its prompt? if not, thunderbird is still running. If you see the gdb prompt, do "bt" to get the backtrace
<mojtaba> TJ-: I can see the prompt, let me do that.
<ActionParsnip> sabestion: or a different pastebin if you like
<shwouchk> ActionParsnip: I can ssh as the user for instance
<shwouchk> ActionParsnip: and when I manage to get to a tty, I can login from tty
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: ok, doesnt answer my wuesrions though....
<shwouchk> ActionParsnip: ah, different X session? no
<mojtaba> TJ-: I send them for you privately
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: free space ok? Can you log in to another GUI session as the same user?
<sabestion> ok i'll use that bin u provide
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: df -h ,is there free space on the partitions?
<shwouchk> ActionParsnip: I do have free space, but as per the description to problem #2, Pressing A+C+F1 gets me nowhere, just throws me out of my session if i am logged in with another user
<ubuntu13> will test the new settings now... see ya"ll
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: do you run commands like "sudongedit" and / or "sudo nautilus"
<shwouchk> ActionParsnip: I can only login through another user and then su - to my user
<sabestion> actionparsnip, i've pasted it
<Dbugger> I am trying to go to "/var/log/apache2" to read the logs, but whenever I try to "cd apache2", it tells me "Permission denied". What is happening??
<shwouchk> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure I understand your question
<ActionParsnip> sabestion: copy the address bar of the browser and paste in here
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: do you use sudo for GUI apps
<sabestion> http://pastie.org/8736544
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: in your system use...like "sudo nautilus"
<shwouchk> ActionParsnip: not that I recall, though it might have happened. P.S., I'm fairly versed so you can ask your questions directly.
<ActionParsnip> sabestion: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<solsTiCe> hi. when I run iw reg get i got a country 00 whereas I am in France. And I get  see from ubuntu a channel 13 Hotspot. Isn't that related ? Why ubuntu do not set that crda to france ?
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: my questions are direct. When have they been indirect?
<sabestion> ActionParsnip: done
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: su to your user, then run: sudo chown -r $USER:$USER $HOME
<shwouchk> ActionParsnip: I mean like it was clearer when you just asked whether I used GUI programs via sudo rather than giving an example of a command (i.e. sudo nautilus)
<ActionParsnip> sabestion: itbwill take a while to run
<sabestion> ok
<sabestion> so it will autorun later?
<shwouchk> ActionParsnip: ~ contains two files owned by root: .ICEAuthority and .XAuthority. Could they have been the culprits?
<ActionParsnip> sabestion: no, the command will clear package knowledge from the OS then redownload fresh from the web
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: YES
<sabestion> OMG it's running now!! sorry, i'm new here... it looks amazing
<TJ-> mojtaba: see, for background on the cause, bug #1039916
<ubottu> bug 1039916 in nvclock (Ubuntu) "Nvidia driver causing SIGSEGV in nvclock and smartdimmer" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039916
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: you are running GUI apps using sudo and breaking your OS
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: use gksudo for GUI apps, or kdesu in KDE
<TJ-> mojtaba: Is the system using the nvidia proprietary driver?
<sabestion> erm.. it's asking me if i want to continue as it will use additional disk space.
<mojtaba> TJ-: Yes
<ActionParsnip> sabestion: say yes if asked
<zacktu> ActionParsnip: I asked about skype command line -- skype wants to use firefox -- i want to have it use chrome without changing my system default browser
<shwouchk> ActionParsnip: 0. Thanks! 1. You're being overly dramatic (I'm not breaking the "OS"). 2. nvidia-settings instructed me to run a command as root...
<shwouchk> ActionParsnip: you are right, thanks!
<shwouchk> brb
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: if itnwasnt broken you wouldnt be asking for help and your user would be able to log in.
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: its why you use gksudo for GUI apps and the OS doesnt break
<shwouchk> ActionParsnip: my OS isn't broken, I have a problem with my session. You are being dramatic again
<shwouchk> had
<shwouchk> I'm back in, thanks again ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: not working equals broken
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: no worries, glad you got the gold
<shwouchk> ActionParsnip: if the OS wasn't working we wouldn't be speaking, as I have 1 computer only
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: ok not working fully.
<shwouchk> ActionParsnip: Do you happen to know why Alt+Ctrl+F1 doesn't work as intended?
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: not sure, its a default thing in all Linuxes to switch TTY
<TJ-> mojtaba: That bug was one I worked on ages ago, and eventually figured out the root cause. At that time we (Ubuntu devs) thought it was only affecting that obscure package, but searching the bug reports shows a lot of applications affected, now including Thunderbird. As far as I can tell, it seems the issue happens when you have a lot of (large) GUI objects allocated in memory, and there is no longer a large enough block available to do vector processing on.
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: if you have only one computer how can you SSH to it?
<shwouchk> ActionParsnip: ssh user@localhost from the guest account
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: ahh makes sense
<ubuntu13> Didn't work. No matter what res, even 1280x720@60 gives the black bars on the grub2 menus :(
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu13: did hwinfo show you can do 1280x720@60 in framebuffer?
<ubuntu13> ActionParsnip, "couldn't find package" Got the res fro vbeinfo
<ActionParsnip> !info hwinfo
<maddeth> Have an interesting issue, anyone care to help? I have acquired a Microsoft Surface 1.0 (now called a PixelSense) and I would like to get the touch screen working with Ubuntu
<ubottu> Package hwinfo does not exist in saucy
<ActionParsnip> Hmmm
<fudge2> good day
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu13: try something lower, like 1024x768
<mojtaba> TJ-: what should I do now?
<ubuntu13> ActionParsnip, 'Package hwinfo is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source'
<fudge2> did anybody watch
<ubuntu13> ActionParsnip, May be have to add some repo first?
<fudge2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrGKov8Ac08
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu13: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<fudge2> it's a show
<fudge2> about a french dog cat & frog
<ubuntu13> ActionParsnip, Those black bars are there even at the default 640x480
<shwouchk> Alt+Ctrl+F1 does not give me a tty, Instead I am thrown back to gdm. What could cause this?
<ActionParsnip> fudge2: this is support only
<DJones> fudge2: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? Thats what this channel is for
<fudge2> oh
<ubuntu13> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<maddeth> no-one have anu idea's?
<fudge2> is correctness more important than good manners sir!?
<TJ-> mojtaba: Try to reduce the number of intensive graphical windows in use
<DJones> ActionParsnip: hwinfo doesn't exist in 13.10
<maddeth> s/anu/any/
<shwouchk> Does anyone know how to get a laptop with switchable graphics utilize the nvidia card?
<fudge2> you goddamn autistic fosstards
<OerHeks> Fudge, read the topic before entering an supportchannel, thanks
<fudge2> learn 2 manners
<sabestion> restart nautilus actionparsnip?
<mojtaba> TJ-: no other solution
<mojtaba> ?
<jozefk> I installed 12.04.4 64bit and without doing anything at all, I can see my nvidia optimus is working, even the external monitor on HDMI! but when I try to turn it on and turn off the screen on laptop, ubuntu is loggin off by itself and when I log back in the settings are back to default. Then I also tried to turn both screens on and it works but I can't move the cursor to the external monitor. Anybody with idea what am I suppose to do? Maybe install ad
<jozefk> ditional drivers?
<ActionParsnip> sabestion: what for?
<ActionParsnip> jozefk: did you install bumblebee?
<jozefk> ActionParsnip, no. nothing
<ActionParsnip> shwouchk: you'll need bumblebeebto support that Oprimus mess
<sabestion> it says dropbox requires nautilus to be restarted to function properly
<ActionParsnip> Djones: yeah it depends on hal. Booo
<ActionParsnip> jozefk: you'll need it
<ActionParsnip> sabestion: yes then restartbitbusing the button
<ActionParsnip> Restart it using
<jozefk> ActionParsnip, how does it work right now then?
<shwouchk> ActionParsnip: It isn't primus, this is with an actual hardware switch
<maddeth> is there a development channel?
<maveas> Anyone using nginx 1.5.x and ngx_purge_cache? I need feedback on the stability of the module..
<ActionParsnip> jozefk: no idea. Im avoiding Optimus like Paris Hilton avoids talent
<sabestion> ActionParsnip: it's not responding?
<jozefk> ActionParsnip, I have no choice. That's what I got so that's what I have to use
<ActionParsnip> sabestion: it has restarted, just keep going :-)
<sabestion> oh ok thanks a lot ActionParsnip
<chrillster> running lighthttpd on ubuntu server 12.04. Anyone know about any web gui? I do prefer the command line, but would like to check it out.
<maddeth> chrillster, webmin?
<ActionParsnip> Chrillster: phpmyadmin maybe....
<bekks> !webmin | maddeth
<ubottu> maddeth: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<shwouchk> jozefk: do you have a hardware button to switch between nvidia and intel, or is it all software?
<chrillster> oh, sorry maddeth forgot to say, not webmin.
<chrillster> ActionParsnip will check it out.
<shwouchk> maddeth: what do you see in lspci?
<chrillster> Thanks
<jozefk> shwouchk, no hardware button. and I can't disable optimus in BIOS
<maddeth> bekks, thanks, didn't know that,
<shwouchk> jozefk: damn (I was hoping we have similar systems)
<jozefk> :)
<maddeth> shwouchk, want a pastebin?
<jozefk> I am at least happy I see the HDMi in xrandr
<shwouchk> maddeth: yes
<maddeth> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> chrillster: how are you wanting the web ui to manage the service? Its very simple....
<jozefk> all other distros are still miles away from what I got with 12.04.4
<ActionParsnip> jozefk: miles away in what sense?
<jozefk> ActionParsnip, I can't even come close to get the HDMI working
<maddeth> shwouchk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6938096/
<ActionParsnip> Jozefk: ive heard folks have good Optimus support in Suse and Fedora.
<jozefk> I tried fedora. I installed it too. was not able to get it working at all
<ubuntu13> ActionParsnip, hwinfo is removed from ubuntu. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/amd64/hwinfo :(
<jozefk> opensuse haven't even try.
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu13: yeah it depends on hal
<ubuntu13> ActionParsnip, hmmmph.
<jozefk> shwouchk, do you think I have to install additional, proprietary drivers?
<Fnet> !seen thomas
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<soahccc> Is it recommended to install ubuntu 11 if 12 is not working on my old notebook? I'm not sure if 11 will work either, all I know is that Windows XP has worked.
<Fnet> lates new breivik joins debian devs to play fps for free
<Fnet> OMFG
<bekks> soahccc: 11 is unsupported. Install 10.04, install a non-PAE kernel, and upgrade to 12.04 then.
<shwouchk> jozefk: optimus/primus/switchable is not very worked on afaik, I try to set it up here from time to time w/o much success. You might want to search for bumblebee and/or vga_switcheroo
<ActionParsnip> Bekks: if you use 12.04 minimal you can install on Non PAE CPU
<bekks> ActionParsnip: Ah, googd to know.
<soahccc> bekks: PAE was one issue but I also had problems with the video card. I tried some fork (xubuntu) which does not need PAE but the monitor wasn't detected correctly as I had a soup of pixels
<ActionParsnip> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<shwouchk> maddeth: doesn't seem like it is listed. How about lsusb?
<bekks> soahccc: Then you have to install the graphics drivevr correctly instead of using an unsupported release :)
<hitsujiTMO> soahccc: grab the 12.04.0/1 iso then
<ActionParsnip> Soahccc: install minimal iso then the ubuntu-desktop package on there, or install lxde and lightdm for a super light desktop
<soahccc> bekks: Well I would try if I could see a thing but there is just random pixels :)
<bekks> soahccc: you could start in textmode, e.g.
<maddeth> shwouchk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6938162/ there you go :) thanks
<maddeth> shwouchk, I think it is bound to be the MS Corp ones, but no idea which one or how to test it
<TJ-> jozefk: Can you pastebin "xrandr -q"
<shwouchk> maddeth: it appears that it is the 045e:xxxx devices (as those are listed on windows touch devices here: https://wiki.debian.org/DeviceDatabase/USB)
<jozefk> TJ-, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/4300648
<shwouchk> maddeth: and I also have a wireless usb keyboard/mouse combo that starts with 045e
<TJ-> jozefk: So you've got a desktop across the LVDS and a VGA monitor?
<jozefk> I got a red icon on top right corner and it says "Restart to complete updates..." What kind of updates? I haven't update anything if I remember good
<jozefk> TJ-, what is LVDS? I don't use VGA I need only HDMI
<bekks> jozefk: Automatically installed updates.
<TJ-> jozefk: "LVDS1 connected primary 1366x768+0+0" and "VGA-2 connected 1024x768+1366+0"
<maddeth> shwouchk, 046d:c517 Logitech is my keyboard/mouse :)
<jozefk> TJ-, there is nothing connected on VGA. I have only 1 external monitor connected to HDMI
<shwouchk> maddeth: I don't really know what to do further, but I suspect that this device communicates similarly to a mouse, and would therefore look for info on how to write something to interface a mouse. If you are in luck it might be as simple as telling HAL/udev that this device is a mouse (but I'm out of my depth here). Good luck!
<jozefk> LVDS1 must be then the LCD on laptop
<TJ-> jozefk: Correct, LVDS = Low Voltage Differential Signalling
<TJ-> jozefk: But that output shows there is a VGA output and it is being used.
<jozefk> I have VGA right but nothing is attached to it
<su_awesome> hi, there's this Java console I want to access on my VPS control panel. What should I install for that? Simply java-common ?
<TJ-> jozefk: I'm not sure how your particular chipset works but most single/multiplexed GPU systems will only support *two* simultaneous outputs at once, which is what you have got.
<TJ-> jozefk: maybe it is something to do with the optimus chipset?
<TJ-> jozefk: however, you could try using xrandr to disable VGA-2, then try enabling HDMI-1
<jozefk> TJ-, can I disable/turn off the VGA and turn on the HDMI?
<jozefk> how?
<TJ-> jozefk: "xrandr --output VGA-2 --off" then "xrandr --output HDMI-1 --auto"
<Vivekananda> I loaded ccsm and then on propmting loaded open gl and now everything is gone . how do I get back unity ?
<Vivekananda> ubuntu 12.04
<jozefk> TJ-, it's working now. but the graphics on HDMI are not good and there is a delay. it's slow. if I move the window around or the cursor I see like a tail on the screens
<TJ-> jozefk: That's probably the whole Optimus issue, can't help you there
<TJ-> jozefk: I'd guess it is using the low-power GPU right now and it is struggling
<maddeth> shwouchk, thanks, it's not going to be easy! it's not really "touch" screen as it can read the depth too
<ice9> what is the filesystem type of the boot.img and system.img?
<ice9> when I try to mount it on linux as: mount -o loop boot.img /mnt  is say you must specify the filesystem type
<jozefk> TJ-, maybe I have to install nvidia drivers?
<jozefk> TJ-, can I turn off LVDS1 with xrandr and to have only HDMI working?
<jozefk> I turned off LVDS1 but the HDMI is still not good enough
<daftykins> if you install nvidia drivers the whole thing will break
<daftykins> you'll need to follow an optimus guide
<jozefk> optimus guide? where can I find that?
<Vivekananda> hello eveyrone
<Vivekananda> in very bad
<Vivekananda> lost unity and now the launcer is gone and none of the shortcuts work
<Vivekananda> the stupid ccsm botched everything
<jozefk> better if I reboot first coz of updates
<Vivekananda> what should I do
<CountryfiedLinux> Will Unity 8 be released before Ubuntu 14.10?
<CountryfiedLinux> And if so, will it be available for other distros?
<soahccc> Someone knows what the problem is here? I read "res not present on the CPU"… http://files.sven.bmonkeys.net/images/Foto6.JPG_20140215_181254.png
<soahccc> Minimal 12.04 this is
<Tom1> is it necessary to install updates after installing linux mint?
<RexInEffect> does anyone know about sharing partitions with multiple linux distros?
<SpaghettiCat> Tom1:  You're in the wrong channel. This is the place for ubuntu
<RexInEffect> its a good idea tom u dont have to tho
<TJ-> soahccc: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<bekks> RexInEffect: Just mount them. There is nothing more needed to know.
<TJ-> RexInEffect: Depends on what's in the file-systems - if its configuration files or executables (such as a file-system for /usr/ or /var/) then 'sharing' them for OS use is not a good idea. Sharing them as 'data' file-systems is fine
<Rion1337> Can anyone link me to somewhere usefull for dual booting ubuntu onto a macbook air?
<soahccc> TJ-: Thanks, I try lubuntu-non-pae then. The font was a bit cryptic, couldn't read the PAE part :)
<TJ-> soahccc: The PAE was the middle line on its own
<wrongplace> nobodz in owncloud helps me, nobody answer, can I paste a question here?
<wrongplace> its permissions related
<wrongplace> in linux and owncloud
<user___> How do i create a symlink?
<impossible> if i load ubuntu in gnome classic am I still using compiz?
<impossible> i dont like unity w/ compiz
<cornfeedhobo> teward: ping!!!
<soahccc> TJ-: Hmm now I'm there where I stopped last time I think. Something with "undefined video bla bla: 314" I can read… http://files.sven.bmonkeys.net/images/Foto7.JPG_20140215_183139.png
<glitsj16> Rion1337: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir might help
<soahccc> That's the model so I don't understand why I have such big problems with installing linux :( http://www.linlap.com/dell_latitude_d505
<TJ-> soahccc: "Undefined video mode: 314" "Press <SPACE> to continue or wait 30 seconds"
<mangavalk> hello
<soahccc> TJ-: If I press space or wait it won't do a thing, just remove the warning and stick on the menu
<mangavalk> can someone give me some advice?
<TJ-> soahccc: The linux command-line, from the boot-loader, is probably set to try selecting a video mode that system can't do
<TJ-> soahccc: Does it keep returning to that boot menu then?
<TJ-> soahccc: Try Advanced Options, and edit the linux boot command line to remove any mention of video modes
<cornfeedhobo> this needs to be built in ubuntu post haste https://code.google.com/p/dvorak-qwerty/
<Hxxx> Any ideas to: dpkg status is brokw, dpkg -i , dpkg -l throw errors in relation to status. apt-get is broken and complain about libapt 4.12, aptitude wont work same error, and ssh is broken since it crash, right now, with only local console access
<Hxxx> Any suggestions ^ ^
<soahccc> TJ-: After showing me this message it removes the green text, stays in the boot menu and doesn't respond anymore.
<TJ-> soahccc: If you reboot to that menu, then do Advanced, and change the boot options, will it proceed/
<soahccc> I'll try that
<mangavalk> can someone give me adivie on mdadm? is it smart to use multiple sata controllers?
<TJ-> mangavalk: explain some more, the question seems incomplete, what would/could be "un"smart?
<mangavalk> what if 1 controller would fail? would i loose the entire array?
<TJ-> mangavalk: Depends on the array type
<bekks> mangavalk: And depends on the error type.
<mangavalk> say i use a raid 5, with 5 sata controllers and 20 drives.
<bekks> mangavalk: Having a backup, the array may fail.
<foofoobar> Hi. Does someone know if there is a tool like http://www.cockos.com/licecap/ for ubuntu/linux ?
<soahccc> TJ-: When I go into advanced options I only have "Back…", "Expert Install", "Command-Line expert install" and "rescue mode"… No settings for my understanding
<TJ-> RAID6 would be better, with that number of drives, or RAID4 (dedicated parity drives(s))
<bekks> mangavalk: Thats pretty unsmart, due to the massive traffic on the PCI bus.
<mangavalk> im just overthinking my server upgrade. is the chance that a sata controller fails large? im going to upgrade to raid 6 then btw.
<TJ-> soahccc: You'll have to explore the options, I've not touched that in years. I think there's a key you can press (F6?) that allows editing the kernel command-line options
<impossible> if i load ubuntu in gnome classic am I still using compiz? i dont like unity w/ compiz
<mangavalk> im not using the pci for anything else
<bekks> mangavalk: Better think of having backups, instead of controllers.
<glitsj16> impossible: you might have 2 additional login options for gnome classic, the one mentioning 'no effects' is without compiz
<bekks> mangavalk: And a raid striped over 5 controllers will max out the pci bus.
<soahccc> TJ-: Okay thanks. I choose expert install and I had a readable selection for the video mode. I choose 800x640 resolution for now and see the installation screen. I hope I can have a better resolution after the installation :<
<impossible> glitsj16, thanks a lot
<mangavalk> 1 controller is on the mobo the other 4 will be on pcie 2 4x
<bekks> mangavalk: Then its nonsense.
<bekks> mangavalk: Better get ar real HW controller.
<mangavalk> i dislike hardware raid controllers. i prefer mdadm
<n-st> hi, does anyone else have heat problems with the 3.13.2 kernel on precise? psensor reports an idle cpu temperature around 50 °C with the 3.11.0 kernel, but around 70 °C with the 3.13.2 kernel.
<bekks> mangavalk: Well, your choice then. I consider your setup to be failing by design.
<tharkun> mangavalk: Why do you dislike hardware raid controllers?
<mangavalk> because if a hardware raid controller fails you need to find a new one of the same type. and mdadm isnt dependable on the controller type.
<TJ-> If the hardware controller dies, it is more difficult and expensive to recover quickly especially if budget is an issue
<bekks> mangavalk: Have a backup. Then the outage of the controller is irrelevant.
<mangavalk> okay. can we talk a little about the backup then? advice for a home user to backup 60 tb of data? (home user / home programmer)
<tharkun> Harware has no word. It will eventually fail it is a matter of redundancy that will keep your system (as in full information system) from comming to a stand still.
<bekks> !backup | mangavalk
<ubottu> mangavalk: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bekks> mangavalk: Unless you have a backup, you dont need mdadm, whatever at all - without a backup your data can be safely considered to be not worth to be kept.
<mangavalk> thanks. i will take a look at them. for 60 tb tape drive is the only way to backup right?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> There are no tapes that size.
<mangavalk> i have seen tape drives that store ~23 tb, so if i use multiple it would be fine right?
<MeepDude> hi
<MeepDude> Hi I have been following this guide for the past hour http://www.hypexr.org/linux_scp_help.php and am still not able to copy from my schools remote server to my local.
<bekks> mangavalk: There are no such tapes.
<bekks> mangavalk: Even LTO6 is about 2.5TB only.
<mangavalk> okay, i dont have much expirience on tape drive backup and large system backups. what would be a good way to backup 60tb?
<maveas> MeepDude: Need help?
<MeepDude> yes
<MeepDude>  scp your_username@remotehost.edu:foobar.txt /some/local/directory
<tharkun> mangavalk: how do you store 60tb of data today?
<MeepDude> i am following that command inserting my own stuff but it says my local directory doesn't exist
<bekks> mangavalk: A full blown backup solution, capable of different staging areas and a tape library with at least 4 drives. Calculate with about 30k$ for the hardware only.
<maveas> MeepDude: You need username@host.tld:/path/to/file
<mangavalk> i dont store it now, its a upgrade plan. at the moment i store ~20 tb on raid 5, will move soon to raid 6
<tharkun> MeepDude: ls /some/local/directory
<compdoc> mangavalk, cheapest way is backup to anther 60TB array. Tape is cool, but too small and expensive for that
<MeepDude> okay let me try it
<bekks> mangavalk: That doesnt affect the above.
<MeepDude> scp vum646@elk01.cs.utsa.edu:foobar.txt /home
<MeepDude> no such file exists
<MeepDude> on the remote i created foobar.txt but it will not copy over
<mangavalk> 30k$ wouldnt be affordable for me. side note: arround 1tb must have daily backup. the other can have a backup one a month.
<maveas> MeepDude: vum646@elk01.cs.utsa.edu:/home/vum646/foobar.txt .
<bekks> MeepDude: scp user@remoteserver:/full/path/to/your/file.txt /home/localuser/
<maveas> MeepDude: You need to specify the entire path on the remote server
<whoever> MeepDude: what about file/folder permissions
<tharkun> MeepDude: your line forces foobar.txt to be on the users home directory to be able to copy it. and unless you are root you will not be able to write it to /home
<bekks> mangavalk: If you cant afford 30k$ for those tapes, just forget about them. And since you want up to 60tb to be backuped, you need at least 60tb backup space.
<tharkun> try to copy it to ./
<MeepDude>  scp vum646@elk01.cs.utsa.edu:/home/vum646/foobar.txt /home vum646@elk01.cs.utsa.edu's password:  /home/foobar.txt: No such file or directory
<mangavalk> would a second raid 6 array (duplicate) be a good backup place?
<bekks> MeepDude: That error message cant be produced by the command given.
<MeepDude> ugh
<tharkun> MeepDude: try vum646@elk01.cs.utsa.edu:foobar.txt ./
<whoever> MeepDude: onec again you need to be root to do it , or be the owner of that directory
<TLF> hello
<Gnarl> yo
<Gnarl> why is ubunut so awful?
<bekks> MeepDude: you need a second computer, second array, etc.
<whoever> Gnarl: how is it
<TLF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6938560/
<mangavalk> gnarl: ubuntu isnt awfull....
<bekks> MeepDude: that was for mangavalk
<TLF> problem is output file is empty :( what to do?
<bekks> mangavalk: you need a second computer, second array, etc.
<MeepDude> okay now it says it copied foobar but where?
<mangavalk> bekks: so a duplicate system + array would be a good backup? (rsync)
<maveas> MeepDude: So.. you need to specify the entire path, where your user have access to. If in home folder that is /home/username/foobar.txt
<tharkun> MeepDude: type pwd
<gcleric> @Gnarl... try Windows 8.1 for awhile... that's an awful OS.
<MeepDude> it is /home/vum646
<maveas> gcleric: :D ^
<tharkun> that will tell you your present working directory that is where that line copied it.
<bekks> mangavalk: It would be a usable backup space - it's quality depends on your backup strategy. And for 60tb, thats nothing that can be discussed in a few minutes.
<TLF> please can anyone help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6938560/
<tharkun> MeepDude: ls will show the list of all the files on your machine
<MeepDude> so in full what should i type, on my local i have a folder /FORTRAN inside /home/wesley/Home/
<bekks> MeepDude: I gave you an example.
<tharkun> TLF /tmp/fmtutil.ajbje5zN pon lo en un pastebin. Desconozco más de ese programa
<mangavalk> bekks: thanks. one last question, what is the change a sata controller will fail?
<MeepDude> no i get that but look what happened
<MeepDude> scp vum646@elk01.cs.utsa.edu:foobar.txt ./home/wesley/Home/FORTRAN vum646@elk01.cs.utsa.edu's password:  ./home/wesley/Home/FORTRAN: Not a directory
<bekks> mangavalk: Depends on your hardware, etc.
<TLF> tharkun: el problema es que ese fichero, está vacío :(
<n-st> maveas: what makes you think you need an absolute path to scp from your remote home directory?
<Tailkinker> Got a sound card issue:  Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio (CA0110-IBG) not working.
<bekks> MeepDude: Thats not even near the example I gave you.
<maveas> n-st: makes it easier for the noob.. it thought..
<maveas> s/it/I
<mangavalk> bekks: highpoint rocketraid. i think it is a good brand.
<whoever> MeepDude:  sudo scp <username:password@ipaddress/path/tofile>  /pathe to where you want to store it
<tharkun> TLF: empieza de cero otra vez
<n-st> maveas: err... nope.
<maveas> n-st: whatever
<bekks> mangavalk: Highpoint are the worst controllers ever. ever ever ever.
<TLF> tharkun: como?
<RPTN> mangavalk,  for the risk of getting rocks thrown at me, google freenas, build your own, duplicate the drives, backup via the lan. The drives will cost you the most.
<n-st> maveas: his home dir might not even be in /home, depending on what wicked config the school uses
<tharkun> TLF: Repite el proceso desde cero
<mangavalk> bekks: oh really?! :(
<TLF> tharkun: ok
<bekks> mangavalk: Get hardware raid controllers.
<MeepDude> bekks i tried that and it didn't work
<bugtraq> MOTHERFUCKERS
<bugtraq> I WILL SUCK MY DICK IN YOUR ASS
<mangavalk> what is a good brand for sata controllers?
<bekks> MeepDude: You did not, at least you didnt post it in here.
<bugtraq> YOU ALL WILL BE HACKED  NOW
<bekks> MeepDude: LSI e.g.
<maveas> n-st: You don't need to tell me.. I was just guessing which might have been a lot easier to help him..
<kongthap> what is this error about??? http://i.cubeupload.com/yZRSpy.png, i keep seeing it for a few days (13.04)
<bekks> kongthap: 13.04 is EOL.
<whoever> bekks: where is MeepDude getting stuck on this
<bekks> whoever: On the correct syntax for scp.
<whoever> MeepDude:  can you ssh to the box
<bekks> whoever: Yes.
<MeepDude> i am sshed in
<mangavalk> bekks: so highpoint sucks, which brand should be userd? lsi/3ware?
<MeepDude> bekks scp vum646@elk01.cs.utsa.edu:foobar.txt /home/wesley vum646@elk01.cs.utsa.edu's password:  /home/wesley: No such file or directory
<bennypr0fane> Hello, I need some help mounting my Windows partition under Linux.
<bennypr0fane> here's my /etc/fstab and blkid: http://pastie.org/8736684
<bennypr0fane> line 13 is the same I use to mount this partition under LMDE on the same laptop, except the LMDE one has UUID instead of the LABEL. I also tried that first in Petra, but it didn't work so now I replaced it with LABEL, which isn't working either. I must have gone through those man pages like a dozen times now, but values for options, dump and pass are just different each time, I can't figure out which ones I need.
<bekks> mangavalk: I just told you.
<MeepDude> so again i ran the thing but nope
<kongthap> bekks, what is EOL? :(
<bekks> MeepDude: Thats not even near the example I gave you.
<bekks> kongthap: 13.04
<maveas> MeepDude: do locate foobar.txt on the remote box (or if you are in the current directory where the file is located do a pwd)
<maveas> MeepDude: Then use that path to the remote server on scp
<mangavalk> bekks: thanks. didnt see it. so much messages here. il look at them
<tharkun> MeepDude: You will eventually need to read the man page of scp with man scp that will give you all the possibilities to play with it
<maveas> MeepDude: Make sure you are in a directory with write access on your local computer/terminal and then do the scp there. (scp username@remote:/path/foobar.txt .)
<MeepDude>  scp vum646@elk01.cs.utsa.edu:/home/vum646/foobar.txt /home/wesley
<maveas> MeepDude: The . (dot) means current directory
<MeepDude> and i tried the locate and nothing came up
<bekks> MeepDude: Do that from your local computer.
<kongthap> bekks, i must upgrade or what?
<bekks> kongthap: Yes.
<Gnarl> Where's you learn your trade you stupid fucking cunt? Who ever told you you could work with men?
<maveas> MeepDude: Did you want to download a remote file or upload a local file?
<kongthap> bekks, this is normal for version which isn't LTS right?
<bekks> Gnarl: Can you please watch your language?
<MeepDude> so download from remote to local
<bekks> kongthap: Thats notmal for 13.04, which is end of life meanwhile, yes.
<maveas> MeepDude: Does the file exist on the remote host?
<MeepDude> and again nothing is working
<AmbiguousOutlier> how do I check what graphics I'm using?
<bekks> MeepDude: No. scp from remote to local.
<MeepDude> yes i checked the file dose
<bekks> MeepDude: Define "nothing is working".
<maveas> MeepDude: Do you have read access to the remote file?
<kongthap> bekks, i meant if i upgrade to 13.10 one day it will be EOL too right?
<bekks> kongthap: 13.10 isnt EOL yet.
<MeepDude> i don;t know whether i have read access
<whoever> MeepDude: is there a max num of concurrent log on-s allowed for that account on the server
<bekks> MeepDude: then ssh into the remote server and check that.
<MeepDude> still everything i amtrying is not coppying it over to my local
<MeepDude> i am sshed in
<whoever> MeepDude: what is the ipaddress and directory of the remote box
<bekks> MeepDude: From where did you try to scp?
<bekks> whoever: It doesnt matter which IP it is.
<MeepDude> my virtual machine
<zerooneone> i changed the timezone with `dpkg-reconfigure tzdata` and the time and date was fine until i rebooted. how do i keep the timezone over reboots?
<whoever> bekks: it does if it is a school server he is tring to hit and he is at home
<zerooneone> i'm usinging ubuntu precise btw
<MeepDude> i am at home
<whoever> bekks: i was gonna give him the entire line - user and pass
<bekks> whoever: HE got that several times now.
<whoever> ah
<MeepDude> yes and each time it didn't  work bekks
<MeepDude> it is probably the schools doing
<bekks> MeepDude: because you used the wrong syntax all the time - as had been said all the time.
<MeepDude> where did my syntax go wrong
<MeepDude> i used it exactly like you showed me
<bekks> MeepDude: Until the last command, it was all wrong all the time.
<whoever> MeepDude: if you can ssh then you can set up filezilla and just use a gui
<MeepDude> scp vum646@elk01.cs.utsa.edu:/home/vum646/foobar.txt /home/wesley this is right?
<bekks> MeepDude: Yes.
<bekks> MeepDude: IF that file exists on the remote server and IF you have access to it.
<MeepDude> thanks whoever
<MeepDude> bye
<AmbiguousOutlier> hello, how do i detect what graphics i'm using
<AmbiguousOutlier> Mine, says driver unknown
<bennypr0fane> nobody savvy with /etc/fstab here?
<bekks> bennypr0fane: Just ask your question :)
<chro> I was upgrading a server and something happened and the connection went down. I started a new session and tried to perform an update and I got the following message: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<chro> is there something I can do about it ?
<SchrodingersScat> bekks: bennypr0fane did a while back.
<SchrodingersScat> chro: sounds like the old one is still going
<chro> SchrodingersScat: I think it is stuck... It has passed almost an hour
<SchrodingersScat> chro: were you running it in screen?
<tica> alguém brasileiro?
<chro> SchrodingersScat: what do you mean? I was running it through putty, but I already reset the connection
<demophobia> Does gedit have a keyboard shortcut to view next and previous tab, like firefox?
<tica> someone from BRASIL?
<tica> I  need help :(
<morsnowski> tica: we're from planet python :)
<morsnowski> just ask in english
<ruben23> hi there guys i have ubuntu desktop when i plug in the headset the mic have very load echo sound very bad quality audio any idea how to correct this..?
<humbag> bennypr0fane: your fstab looks good and dump and pass don't seem to matter, what is output of sudo mount -a
<Mad-Professor> hi guys
<bennypr0fane> humbag, sudo mount -a? returns nothing
<n-st> chro: i assume you were using apt-get to upgrade, right? if so, run pgrep apt-get -- if it doesn't produce any output, apt-get terminated when the connection was lost and you'll have to clean up the lockfile and try again
<chro> n-st: yes, with the --y option.
<FuuqUmiist> how do you extract a rar file
<chro> ok
<n-st> FuuqUmiist: man unrar
<bekks> bennypr0fane: mount -a is not supposed to return something
<SchrodingersScat> !rar | FuuqUmiist
<ubottu> FuuqUmiist: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bennypr0fane> bekks well humbag asked for it, I don't know why
<Mad-Professor> i have uploaded my kern.log
<humbag> it should return an error if something is wrong in /etc/fstab, are you still trying to mount Acer?
<Mad-Professor> i am not sure but it may look not right - i have been playing around with ubuntu
<bennypr0fane> humbag: yes. no error returned
<chro> n-st: I get 9817 as output
<Mad-Professor> i need my laptop to be cleaned up
<n-st> chro: ok, looks like your upgrade is still runnning
<Mad-Professor> any suggestions please?
<humbag> bennypr0fane: sounds like it is mounted, mount | grep Acer
<ruben23> hi there guys i have ubuntu desktop when i plug in the headset the mic have very load echo sound very bad quality audio any idea how to correct this..?
<Mad-Professor> any other logs to be uploaded??
<chro> n-st: it is stuck I want to kill it and restart everything
<n-st> chro: alright, then pkill -x apt-get
<chro> n-st: is it safe to do it?
<ErekJ> !pastebin
<n-st> that will send it SIGTERM, so it will have a chance to clean up its lockgile
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bennypr0fane> humbag, yes, it's there
<bennypr0fane> it's jsut that some applications can't access it
<chro> n-st: is it safe?
<greedo> hi Gnar
<chro> to kill the process
<bennypr0fane> specifically, I have my Dropbox folder on it and music files. Dropbox can't find it though, and Banshee doesn't see the music files
<n-st> chro: pkill should be alright, just don't pkill -9 it
<bennypr0fane> I have to point both there again after each reboot
<chro> ok I think it worked
<chro> I will try to sudo apt-get upgrade again
<ice9> how  to unpack .img file, its Android boot.img?
<chro> I'm getting the same error: "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<chro>  pgrep apt-get -- does not return anythong as output
<n-st> ice9: .img files are usually not packed, they're just bitwise copies of a filesystem
<pc_magas> Hello I have a vps with 2 interfaces 1 having an ipv4 and one having an ipv6
<pc_magas> but I cannot connect to ipv6 addresses
<ice9> n-st: I need to edit its content
<n-st> ice9: you should be able to mount it to access the files within
<chro> n-st: any suggestion?
<n-st> chro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/how-do-i-fix-a-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-problem
<ice9> n-st: mount needs the file system type which I don't know!
<pc_magas> pinging ipv6.google.com leads to nowhere but pinging to google.com works
<chro> thanks
<humbag> bennypr0fane: getting out of my experience, sounds like a problem with those applications, or symlinks handled differently, or they come up before the mount? sorry i'm out of ideas
<AmbiguousOutlier> what integrated graphics does xeon e3 1230v2 have?
<n-st> ice9: android usually uses yaffs
<ice9> n-st: yeah but its not supported by Ubuntu
<bennypr0fane> humbag thanks anyway
<chro> n-st: is it safe to reboot the system if an upgrade has not been completed?
<n-st> ice9: google "ubuntu mount yaffs", first result: http://askubuntu.com/questions/234258/how-to-mount-a-yaffs2-filesystem
<ruben23> hi there guys i have ubuntu desktop when i plug in the headset the mic have very load echo sound very bad quality audio any idea how to correct this..?
<ruben23> any idea guys..please
<n-st> chro: what did you (try to) upgrade?
<chro> n-st: not sure. just performed sudo apt-get upgrade --y
<n-st> chro: take a look in /var/log/apt/history.lo
<chro> ok
<n-st> s/\.lo$/.log/
<chro> http://pastebin.com/reaCvFyg
<AmbiguousOutlier> how do i find hd p4000 drivers?
<n-st> chro: looks like you haven't upgraded that system for a while...
<chro> yes. I think I will just remove the lock
<chro> and try to upgrade again
<navi_> hello
<navi_> i have a problem whit my network connection, does anyone can help me?
<n-st> chro: yes, try that. do not reboot the system, it appears you tried to update apt, so that might break things
<n-st> navi_: _what_ problem do you have?
<tux_> navi, hi
<ice9> how to know the filesystem type of in .img file?
<Prest0> hi
<Prest0> how its called the package manager in ubuntu?
<navi_> my Internet connection is too slow
<bekks> ice9: you have to know how that .img is actually structured before.
<AmbiguousOutlier> does anyone else use a xeon cpu? Integrated graphics don't seem to be working
<ice9> bekks: I didn't make it, can I still able to know now?
<navi_> i trying disable ipv6, but it doesn't disable for some reason...
<bekks> ice9: You have to know more about the content, so you have to ask the one who created it how it was created.
<navi_> how do i can disable my ipv6 in Xubuntu?
<Prest0> anyone can tell where is the package manager of ubuntu?
<Prest0> this shit is so frustratin
<OerHeks> Prest0, you want softwarecenter?
<schoppenhauer> Ok. I found (probably) a bug in the alternate installer for 12.04. When using a braille line, the hardware detection crashes. This works reproducably with the virtual USB braille line from QEMU, and when I tested it with a real braille line (unfortunately I do not know the actual type of it).
<schoppenhauer> Is it worthwile to file a report?
<schoppenhauer> I mean it is 12.04 ... still supported, but old.
<DJones> schoppenhauer: Yes, always worth filing a bug
<bekks> schoppenhauer: Regurlarly updated, etc - it isnt old.
<chro> after removing the lock I still get "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/)"
<chro> damn it
<DJones> schoppenhauer: Although its 12.04, it may be carried forward into 14.04 so definatly worth reporting
<n-st> chro: are you executing apt-get with root privileges?
<n-st> ice9: you can try fdisk -l image.img
<FuuqUmiist> how do i make a shortcut to open a file on the panel? thanks
<n-st> if the .img is an image of the entire drive (not just a single partition), you might find a mbr with partition information
<chro> n-st: yes
<chro> I performed " sudo apt-get update"
<Prest0> this is a shit
<Prest0> why everything is so complicated in linux
<chro> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it
<uporot> zlatko, hi
<n-st> chro: that's odd... did you do sudo fuser -cuk /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock as per the askubuntu question i linked?
<uporot> zlatko, hi
<Hans-Martin> I'm looking for a display manager that can do autologin with timeout every time (not just on the first start, but also after a session has been ended)  and with a fixed session (not remembering the previous session). lightdm does not do the things in parentheses as far as I have found out.. Any idea?
<chro> no. I did "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock" and "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock" as the link you mentioned
<MonkeyDust> chro  make sure no other apt manager is open, and/or use    sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Prest0> anyone know how to install a shit called "nodejs" ¿? its not in the package manager and i just dont know how to install shits aside of "one click"
<MonkeyDust> Prest0  mind your language
<Prest0> i am a bit frustrated
<Prest0> sorry
<MonkeyDust> what's nodejs?
<MonkeyDust> and why do you want to install it?
<chro> ok I will try
<chro> thanks
<Prest0> need it to run a script
<Hans-Martin> Prest0: sometimes google helps: https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/Installing-Node.js-via-package-manager
<Prest0> that uses it
<Prest0> Hans-Martin i already read this web and it does not work
<TJ-> Prest0: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nodejs
<Medo> Hello
<MonkeyDust> !info nodejs
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.15~dfsg1-4 (saucy), package size 928 kB, installed size 3049 kB
<MonkeyDust> Prest0  what happens when you try to install it?
<Prest0> i cant coppy the full error,
<Prest0> let me try
<Prest0> well, i put:
<chro> n-st: thanks. Now I got "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<Prest0> sudo apt-get install nodejs
<Medo> Jordan_u are you here ?
<Prest0> then:
<n-st> chro: go ahead then :)
<Prest0> "reading package lists... done, building dependency tre... reading state information...
<chro> :) ty
<Medo> just thinking you may be here :\
<Prest0> E: Unable to locate pacakge nodejs
<MonkeyDust> Prest0  what's the output of     cat /etc/issue
<Hans-Martin> Prest0: I've installed nodejs from Chris Lea's PPA, so I know it works. If it doesn't work for you it's a PIFOC
<Medo> can someone help me to solve that error ?
<n-st> Medo: what error?
<Prest0> ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<Prest0> MonkeyDust
<TJ-> Prest0: Have you enabled the "universe" pocket in Software Sources? The archives are split into main, universe, and multiverse, plus partners and a few others, and not all are enabled at install time
<blueskies> hello  i just merged 2 partitions into one with gparted and forgot that this made one of my Ubuntu OS root partition # change from  hd1,7 to hd1,6
<Prest0> no
<MonkeyDust> Prest0  sudo apt-get update, then try again
<Medo> n-st: i cannot login to my ubuntu using my username and password and its correct but ubuntu logme out immediatly
<blueskies> now when i try to boot i get grub rescue
<n-st> Medo: have you tried pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 and logging in at the console?
<Prest0> done it
<Prest0> still same errors
<blueskies> and i have tried some online suggestions on how to boot but no luck   i get unkown file system
<Medo> i'm not that professional
<Prest0> TJ- when i try apt-get install universe
<Prest0> i get
<Prest0> E: unable to locate package universe
<Medo> n-st: i'm not that professional
<Medo> n-st: what can i do using console ?
<MonkeyDust> Prest0  is the universe repo active?
<Prest0> i dont know what i am doing
<Prest0> thats so frustrating
<Prest0> windows = click click click
<TJ-> Prest0: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<n-st> Medo: don't worry, it will do no harm. if you can log in at the console, there's a problem with your desktop environment. if you can't there's something else.
<MonkeyDust> Prest0  click click click makes it vulnerble to malware
<TJ-> Prest0: yeah, I've seen that frequently... click, click, click... bang! Reinstall!
<blueskies> i am hesitant to use a live cd because i have a multiboot setup and multidrive and i dont want to install grub to the wrong place via live cd   i prefer knowing how to boot from grub rescue which already is at the right drive's mbr
<Medo> n-st: actualy it login for seconds then logme out
<jozefk> I have nouvea driver and nvidia optimus is working but not good enough, because I see a trail when I am moving the cursor around or anything. do I need the nvidia driver or bumblebee to get this working? or both?
<Medo> n-st:  i mean my desktop not console
<lukemorrison> Prest0: you need to go into the dash and search for Software & Updates
<gulle> #linux
<blueskies> any one knows what is the right commands from grub rescue to temporarily boot into my system?
<Prest0> wth
<lukemorrison> Prest0: On the Ubuntu Software tab, make sure the one related to universe is checked
<n-st> Medo: that's odd...
<Medo> n-st:  can i upgrade my ubuntu to another version using live cd without internet connection ?
<blueskies> i managed to correct my grub.cfg file from another linux OS
<Prest0> let me check lukemorrison if i find that
<Prest0> i dont see it
<Prest0> where is this option?
<Prest0> i just see 3 big buttons, "all software, installed, history"
<TJ-> blueskies: if you want to reach the grub menu: "insmod normal" "normal"
<obje> hi there.. I suspect that my boss is spying the traffic from my laptop and smartphone.. Im concerned about the laptop more ... I use the firms wifi, and I would like to know is there a way to check if someone is spying my traffic
<obje> also I would like to know if its possible
<Medo> n-st: what is it ? and i was here tonight searching and someone give me url to apply some commands using live cd and it didnt work at all
<obje> they to get access
<lukemorrison> Prest0: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<obje> to my personal files
<obje> via wifi
<SchrodingersScat> !enter | obje
<ubottu> obje: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Prest0> 12.04
<obje> sorry
<MonkeyDust> obje  how legal is it to obstruct your boss?
<Medo> n-st: you still here ?
<n-st> Medo: yes
<weems> ubuntu is slow grabbing headers
<weems> how do I fix it
<Medo> n-st: any suggestions ?
<obje> I do not obstruct anybody... I just want to know Im safe
<n-st> Medo: that should be possible; you should see an upgrade option when booting from the live cd and starting the installation wizard
<lukemorrison> Prest0: I'm using 13.10, so it looks like it's a bit different
<weems> ubottu, apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<weems> ubottu, headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<MonkeyDust> weems  use /msg ubottu if you want to try factoids
<weems> MonkeyDust, having trouble with apt and headers
<Medo> n-st:  i couldnt find that in 11.04 cd it says installing ubuntu 11.04 side by side not upgrade
<weems> slows apt installs
<SchrodingersScat> obje: they could monitor the network if they want, I'm not sure how they could get to your files unless you have them shared via samba, etc. You could use a vpn if you are worried about your traffic being monitored.
<n-st> 11.04 is end-of-life, as far as i know
<Medo> n-st:  btw my ubuntu is 9.10 and i know its EOL
<n-st> 9.10?! ouch...
<Medo> n-st:  lol even my 9.10 :D
<Medo> n-st:  sorry i didnt mention that at the begining :\
<lukemorrison> Prest0: it looks like you are in the Software Center.  Click on Edit and select Software Sources
<obje> SchrodingersScat: is it possible they to monitor the traffic from specific software .. or the specific urls I entered?
<n-st> Medo: 9.10 has been EOL for almost three years! anyway, you can usually upgrade one version at a time and from one lts release to the next
<SchrodingersScat> obje: Yes, not sure why that would be hard.
<\x00> Can anyone recommend me a stable working Gpart for my USB?
<n-st> Medo: so you could try 9.10 -> 10.04 LTS -> 12.04 LTS
<\x00> All the gparts keep freezing or staying stuck on a black screen
<Medo> n-st: if i upgraded my 9.10 to 10.04 can that fix my login issue ?
<obje> SchrodingersScat is there a way to check if the traffic is spied, and if Im once spied, could the continue to spy me on my home network for example or elsewhere
<obje> ?
<MonkeyDust> \x00  what have you used so far?
<\x00> Hold on let me check the history clicks
<n-st> Medo: it could, possibly, but i don't even have a clue where that could come from...
<\x00> i went here and tried three different gparts
<\x00> http://gparted.org/download.php
<Medo> n-st: maybe the natilus has been killed or something
<n-st> Medo: you might actually be better off reinstalling the whole thing if you don't have all that much config on there
<trickyhero> sorry about that, shoddy internet
<OerHeks> obje your boss should spy on you as you are not productive on his wifi
<\x00> i486.iso
<Medo> n-st:  i just wanna my files insde my home directory :\
<\x00> i686
<n-st> Medo: you need nautilus for the desktop icons, but it won't log you out when killed. i can only image your window manager is crashing for some reason...
<obje> actually im freelanced but I suspect illegal issue... I'm concerned they are stealing my software product and conversations
<Medo> n-st:  can that fixed with upgrade ?
<SchrodingersScat> obje: I was just talking about their network, anything sent unencrypted via their network could be observed if they want, and can see what connections are made.  For them to monitor you at home they would probably need access to your computer. right?
<n-st> Medo: keeping the files in your ~ is easy. install a recent ubuntu alongside the old one and copy everything you need.
<TJ-> obje: Use an encrypted VPN from your PC to a server you own, such as with openvpn
<obje> So I should not be concerned about using home wife
<Medo> n-st:  current now im using the live cd 9.10 :p and i cannot copy or decrypt the home folder :\
<MonkeyDust> \x00  start from the beginning, what brings you here, what are you trying to do
<n-st> Medo: again, an upgrade might or might not fix the issue. with such an old system, i'd rather go with a clean install. it's quicker and safer than screwing around trying to get the old one back up
<n-st> Medo: oh, encrypted?
<Medo> n-st:  yes its
<n-st> i give up, i have no experience whatsoever with fs-level encryption...
<Medo> n-st:  :O
<\x00> i am trying to edit the partition to get rid of ubuntu
<mojtaba> Hi, does anybody know how can I move certain files based on modification time?
<\x00> I know there are other ways like wipe clean ur hd using the terminal
<\x00> but that takes time
<Medo> n-st:  i dont have any experience at all even after 3 years using ubuntu :\
<MonkeyDust> \x00  boot from the live cd or usb, then use gparted to erase the partition
<\x00> I did, im using a usb, tried two different unetbootins and pendrive usb installer
<\x00> everytime i go to the boot screen i either get stuck on the menu frozen
<MonkeyDust> \x00  how did you install ubuntu the first time?
<\x00> or with other gparts i experienced black screens
<\x00> I used a usb to install ubuntu
<\x00> side by windows 7
<obje> SchrodingersScat if they stole my e-mail passwords than... there is no way to check connection right?
<MonkeyDust> \x00  boot from the medium you used the first time
<TJ-> mojtaba: "man find"
<n-st> Medo: does this help in any way? http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<mojtaba> TJ-: Thanks
<\x00> Im using the same USB, but... I remember using a Gpart that worked and the gui looked different, I cannot seem to find that specific type
<impossible> hi
<MonkeyDust> \x00  are you in a live session now? if yes, use gparted
<Jordan_U> Medo: Did you ever boot from an Ubuntu *12.04* CD/USB?
<impossible> i put two files in ubuntu one, and they both have a refresh button on them. are they done syncing?
<impossible> refresh icon* similar
<\x00> u mean like apt-get gpart?
<MonkeyDust> \x00  no, in the menu, choose gparted
<TJ-> mojtaba: "-mtime ..." might be what you need as the test, then followed by a move, e.g: "find /path/to/source -mtime 3 -exec mv {} /path/to/destination/ \;"
<petzup> hello, i want to use on my asus ul30vt only intel graphic card, soo dont want to use nvidia, is there any way to disable it? in versions like 10.10 i have used vgaswitchhero what about in newest version 13.10?
<SchrodingersScat> obje: no idea
<Medo> Jordan_U: just 11.04
<MonkeyDust> \x00  are you now in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Medo: I'm sorry then, I can't help you if you refuse to follow the advice I've given. Good luck.
<\x00> yes i am in ubuntu
<mojtaba> TJ-: Thanks, I will check that
<MonkeyDust> \x00  and did you install it inside windows (wubi) ?
<\x00> no, I did not use wubi
<Medo> Jordan_U: u mean that url u send me yesterday ?
<\x00> It has its own partition
<MonkeyDust> \x00  then why don't you simply boot into a live session? what goes wrong?
<\x00> I get to choose to use either windows 7 or ubuntu
<\x00> Live session?
<MonkeyDust> \x00  yes, the live dvd or usb
<MonkeyDust> \x00  what you used to install ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Medo: I mean that I told you no less than three times, in no  uncertain terms that you *need* to use *12.04 or newer*. You seem unwilling to even try Ubuntu 12.04 or newer and haven't explained why.
<\x00> yea I used an ubuntu.iso type of file that converted to usb
<MonkeyDust> \x00  ok, then boor from that usb
<MonkeyDust> boot*
<\x00> That has gparted in there or something?
<crf> I am frequently getting disk reading errors when resuming from suspend or hibernate. Any advice?
<MonkeyDust> \x00  yes, the live session has gparted
<\x00> oo
<Medo> Jordan_U: you mean using it as live cd ?
<\x00> Ok, I will try that, thanks.
<Jordan_U> Medo: Yes.
<petzup> anyone, have some idea?
<MonkeyDust> petzup  about what?
<petzup> i want to use on my asus ul30vt only intel graphic card, soo dont want to use nvidia, is there any way to disable it? in versions like 10.10 i have used vgaswitchhero what about in newest version 13.10?
<Medo> Jordan_U: i downloaded that version yesterday after burning it i was shocked because it was server version not i386
<petzup> i have 15-20w per hour what is really too much in older ubuntu i have about 7-10w per hour
<lukemorrison> petzup: Have you tried disabling it in the BIOS?
<petzup> i cant
<bekks> Medo: there are different architectures: i686 / amd64, and there are different flavors: server / desktop.
<Jordan_U> Medo: Then you downloaded the wrong version. Download the correct version from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop .
<dwayne> I had an issue on an old Ubuntu 10.04 install where I can no longer access the UI.  So, I'm installing a fresh 12.04 on the system using a different hard disk.  Does anyone know where Network Manager stores VPN settings on the hard disk so I can find the settings I was using on my old system and configure them on the new one using Network Manager ?
<Medo> Jordan U: then i got my older version 11.04 on usb i got no init error and i couldnt load it then i returned to 9.10
<Jordan_U> Medo: I don't care about anything you do with anything other than Ubuntu 12.04 or newer.
<Medo> bekks: i know i noticed it after boot :\
<bekks> Medo: No, you just mixed up architectures and flavors.
<Medo> Jordan_U: and what can i do after download it and burn it
<bekks> Medo: the server version is either i686 or amd64 - just as the desktop version.
<Medo> bekks: exactly :\
<Medo> Jordan_U: what should i do after that ? download the burn to usb ,,, and ?
<bekks> Medo: ...boot it?
<Jordan_U> Medo: Boot from it and follow http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html to gain access to and backup your existing files, then use it to install.
<Medo> bekks: can i make direct update from 9.10 or that is just for getting my files ?
<keksinc> Hello all. I have a problem with my raspi; i cant connect to it from WAN using ssh altough the port forwarding of my router works. I installed openvpn lately and messed around with the iptables a bit, dunno if that might have something to do with the issue. Does anyone have an idea what might cause these problems? I can access other machines in the network from wAN with no problem
<bekks> Medo: It is pretty irrelevant for your issue - but you cannot directly update.
<petzup> how can i get rid of email icon in taskbar on ubuntu 13.10?
<petzup> its between network and battery icon
<Medo> bekks: so im gonna lose my old ubuntu ?
<bekks> Medo: As has been pointed out, the 12.04 is just for recovering your files.
<bekks> Medo: You lost it years ago by not updating it regularly.
<Xuisce1> hi all
<Medo> bekks: all of that time i was far of my computer :\
<bekks> Medo: 5 years?
<Medo> bekks: almost 4.5
<codeHammer> quit
<MonkeyDust> Medo  http://ubuntuone.com/434GupdpZzDds9LCEcPyH5
<MonkeyDust> Medo  9.10 isnt even in that list anymore
<Xuisce1> hello
<Medo> MonkeyDust: Mon 28 Dec 2009
<Medo> MonkeyDust: the day i downloaded my ubuntu
<geirha> Medo: You can do an eol upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04, then 10.04 to 12.04
<Xuisce1> hi Medo
<MonkeyDust> Medo  if you wanted 12 year support, you could've installed win xp   (joke)
<Medo> geirha: can u give the 10.04 url please
<Medo> Xuisce1: hi
<Medo> Xuisce1:  :)
<geirha> !eol | Medo
<ubottu> Medo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Medo> MonkeyDust: dud $#@$ windows
<bumbar> to repair 64 bit ubuntu, i need 64 bit live cd?
<bekks> bumbar: yes.
<Medo> geirha: yea i know that yesterday :P
<lukemorrison> Medo: before upgrading (no matter what method you use), you will need to use the 12.04 or later liveCD to decrypt and back up your data
<Medo> ubottu: thanks im gonna see it right now
<ubottu> Medo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Medo> ubottu: looooooool
<Medo> lukemorrison: so i have t use the LTS version
<lukemorrison> Medo: That is correct.  Please read the link that has been provided for you
<hoodedice> hello dear friends
<Xuisce1> hi hoodedice
<Xuisce1> welcome to #ubuntu
<Medo> lukemorrison: can i have the 9.10 user interface on 12 LTS ?
<hoodedice> As  it so happens, Xorg crashed the system, and I had to reinstall
<hoodedice> However the installer assumed everything, and formatted the entire harddriv
<hoodedice> I'm coming from windows 8.1
<hoodedice> I hear there's a partition that cannot be over written and can reset the PC
<lukemorrison> Medo: There are fallback versions, but Gnome 2 is no longer being developed
<Jordan_U> Medo: You can use Xubuntu 12.04, which provides an interface very similar to Ubuntu 9.10.
<lukemorrison> Medo: You can also try Lubuntu
<TJ-> hoodedice: some hard drives can have 'hidden' sectors at the end of the drive, and some pre-installed Windows systems will have the recovery image in it
<Gallomimia> hi. i had to do an offline installation from a 13.10 live image last night because the online one kept failing. what can i do to install all the updates that should have gone in during an online install?
<TJ-> hoodedice: It's more formally known as the Host Protected Area
<Vivekananda> hey everyoen
<hoodedice> Is it possible to access and use it on the state I am in?
<Jordan_U> hoodedice: There is nothing you can do to a hard drive that will "reset the PC". On UEFI Systems you need to have an EFI System Partition to boot from a drive, but you can delete and remake that partition at any time, or not have one for a drive you don't need to boot from.
<hoodedice> In other words?
<Prest0> linux suxs
<Jordan_U> hoodedice: Are you just trying to get more usable space out of your hard drive?
<hoodedice> No
<dfcnvt> Any of you know better 'two-factor authentication' for ubuntu?
<Xuisce1> Prest0:  Thats not needed for this cahnnel
<hoodedice> lol
<Vivekananda> in very bad shape I lost unity and now everything is screwed up on 12.04. I stupidly tried to try some ccsm tricks and then said 'ok'  to open gl and after that everything got screwedup. Now I am trying to restart/ setsid unity / unity --replace and what not and nothing works !!
<hoodedice> I'm trying to get Windows 8 back
<Xuisce1> Vivekananda:  heya
<Prest0> i i am frustrated with linux sorry
<Xuisce1> Prest0:  no problem
<MonkeyDust> Prest0  learnig something new can be frustrating
<Jordan_U> Prest0: OK. If you have a specific problem with Ubuntu, feel free to ask about it here.
<hoodedice> Prest0: Learn from the idiots like me. After I get my Windows 8 installation back, or get a new one, I'll install Ubuntu again lol
<Prest0> i dont success nstalling nodejs
<Vivekananda> anyone care to respond
<hoodedice> So, is there a way for me to access and use that little EFI partition?
<Gallomimia> hoodedice: it sounds to me like you have erased your win8 install. you'll need to reinstall using a disk, the way you installed ubuntu but with that software
<Jordan_U> hoodedice: So you're trying to re-install Windows 8?
<Medo_> i have one more thing :)
<Gallomimia> maybe you should open the disks program and look at your hd to see if there's any partitions with win8 on it?
<hoodedice> Jordan_U, yes
<hoodedice> Gallomimia, It's not there in Thunar
<Jordan_U> hoodedice: You will probably need the Windows 8 DVD to do that then. Just to confirm that you don't have a recovery partition, please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<Gallomimia> well, to me that's mission successful. i just erased a win8 install because its owner was complaining about the thing being too slow while it's brand spankin' new. "i got a solution for that and it's called ubuntu"
<hoodedice> I see a 511 MB fat32
<lukemorrison> Prest0: In newer versions, it's already available in the main repository, but for 12.04, you will need to add it.
<Gallomimia> could be a recovery partition!
<lukemorrison> Prest0: http://askubuntu.com/questions/49390/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-node-js
<hoodedice> 495 GB ext4, and a 4 GB Swap
<hoodedice> That's what Im thinking too!
<psei> Hello, I am installing 13.10 on a raw partition and since I want it to be bootable, obviously I set the mount point as /boot, yes? (Win7 is bootable from a separate hdd, if relevant)
<TJ-> hoodedice: 511MB, first partition, that'll be the EFI System Partition
<hoodedice> Yes.
<hoodedice> So what do I do now?
<Beldar> hoodedice, pastebin the output of that command
<Gallomimia> hm. i see one of those too hoodedice. and i know i nuked everything
<hoodedice> Here you go: http://pastebin.com/NeiDKQWC
<Beldar> hoodedice, If it is gone and you have no reinstall media the vendor probably will sell you a oem disk set cheap.
<chro> can anyone tell me what's the last version of open jdk?
<chro> I mean is 1.6.0_31 version available?
<MoPac> psei: My setup could be slightly different, but I believe in general youo use one partition for the boot/grub files mounted at /boot, and the rest of Ubuntu is in a separate partition mounted at /
<hoodedice> Won't it work with any crappy repair disks or something?
<hoodedice> Nuked forever?
<Medo_> why i got that error when i try to boot from my usb : no init found try passing init = bootarg
<Gallomimia> hoodedice: do you HAVE a repair disk?
<hoodedice> Should have made one when it was working. DAMN
<Beldar> hoodedice, A recovery disk would reload a backup or work on windows still there. You seem to have neither am I correct?
<TJ-> hoodedice: It looks like you over-write the entire disk (if it's a 500GB disk), which will have over-written the Windows file-systems
<hoodedice> Yes. I am indeed screwed here
<jozefk> How do I do this? "Enable the Universe and Multiverse repositories (for bumblebee and nvidia packages respectively)."
<Gallomimia> also, the installer didn't assume everything. you clicked erase which was the default. read everything bud
<hoodedice> I mean, lol " NO, I do not have a repair disk"
<psei> MoPac, so I have to setup the boot, swap, etc partitions myself?
<hoodedice> I clicked "Delete unknown Linux partition" which was what I assumed to be my broken xubuntu partition
<TJ-> hoodedice: The "testdisk" tool might be able to do partition table recovery, but no guarantee that the Linux install didn't destroy key parts of the Windows file-systems
<hoodedice> How do I get that?
<Vivekananda> can anyone comnet on my situation ?
<MoPac> psei: What is the install method you are using?
<Vivekananda> even alt tab does not work :(
<TJ-> hoodedice: see for example http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<hoodedice> I
<TJ-> hoodedice: testdisk is available from the Ubuntu archives
<psei> MoPac, booting from LiveUSB
<hoodedice> ll try that out. For now, I
<hoodedice> ll boot from a USB just so that I don't overwrite anything
<hoodedice> brb
<Gallomimia> Vivekananda: i have no ideas for you to fix your problem. but i'm going to suggest immediately backing up any critical documents you have because my idea is for you to reinstall ubuntu
<Obiwantje> Question: I installed an application (Double commander, daily build and I-Nex), they both show up on the left hand side on the "quick launch" however both lack an ICON and show a "?" instead - how can I easily change these please?
<Gallomimia> Obiwantje: it doesn't fix when you launch the apps?
<Obiwantje> Gallomimia, thanks for responding - no it doesn't unfortunately
<TJ-> Vivekananda: Create a new user profile, log into that, if that works you know you've got a user-configuration issue on your regular profile, but at least you can work to repair it from a clean stable profile
<Gallomimia> try unpinning them and then launching them and then re-pinning?
<Obiwantje> (correction I-NEX *did*, but Double commander did *not*)
<MoPac> psei: I'm not sure if the newer install steps are different, but I think that the Ubuntu install setup prompts you to make a boot partition and a root partition
<MoPac> (as well as swap space)
<ice9> how to edit the conetent of zImage file?
<psei> MoPac, I see
<hoodedice> Whoever gave me that testimage link, could you please give it again?
<Obiwantje> Gallomimia, WOW that did the trick! so simple!
<Jordan_U> MoPac: psei: Ubuntu has never defaulted to having a separate /boot/ partition, and it rarely makes sense to have one.
<bugtraq> n
<Obiwantje> thank you so much - I only moved to Ubuntu a month ago from windows, but I am getting so much joy learning out of it already !
<Gallomimia> i'm still looking for tips on installing all the 3rd party software and updates that were missed from doing an offline installation
<bugtraq> me cuelgan los huevos pa riba
<Jordan_U> psei: The mountpoint for you root partition should be '/'.
<MoPac> Jordan_U: psei: Ah; my apologies then...I have a dual-boot setup and have always had a separate boot partition, probably because I always ended up using the advanced install disk
<Gallomimia> !es |bugtraq
<ubottu> bugtraq: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hoodedice> TJ-
<Obiwantje> Gallomimia, this may not answer your question - but I was looing at this yesterday: http://www.noobslab.com/2014/01/new-application-aptik-to-backuprestore.html
<psei> Jordan_U, gotcha
<|PiP|`> is it possible to edit /etc/shadow directly? ive lost my linux password but have access to the /etc/shadow file. im using ubuntu on a raspberry pi and trying to ssh into it and when i clear out the password in /etc/shadow, ssh login still doesn't work
<Gallomimia> Obiwantje: no i don't think it does but it might be useful for my own system which will be getting a fresh install today
<Obiwantje> let me know how it works for you
<cloneG> hello I would like to achieve this desktop : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftIHTgCuEhs
<Obiwantje> I will install as well
<Jordan_U> |PiP|`: How are you accessing the /etc/shadow?
<Gallomimia> i'm a little skeptical because my current install has a lot of broken packages in it. one of the reasons i'm doing a clean install instead of copying the install over to the new drive setup
<|PiP|`> Jordan_U: sorry, im using a beaglebone black, not raspberry pi. its on an sdcard
<Gallomimia> but it also has lots of ppa's and extra installs. like a newer kernel and some ati graphics drivers
<cloneG> It is not hard to get the sphere and the world images the problem comes when trying to make the sphere smaller and to keep all the opened windows on to it
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  not everyone runs a gui with mediaplayer, what's in the video?
<|PiP|`> Jordan_U: im mounting the sdcard
<cloneG> MonkeyDust compiz
<Vivekananda> Iam getting this https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/9024736
<humbag> |PiP|`: is this to do with the vnc / ssh issue?
<n-iCe> anyone using hdmi with ubuntu? I get no sound in my tv
<Vivekananda> TJ how do I create a new profile ?
<cloneG> MonkeyDust compiz with wallpaper cube desktop and reflection plugins
<TJ-> |PiP|`: when you connect the SD-card to the PC, you can mount the rootfs and chroot into it, and then use "passwd" to reset the password the 'proper' way
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  look for ccsm
<chro> I installed this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/default-jdk but when I do "java -version" I still get version 1.6.0_27 ?
<|PiP|`> humbag: no i've just lost my password that i set
<humbag> oh sorry wrong person
<chro> am I doing something wrong?
<MonkeyDust> !ccsm > cloneG
<ubottu> cloneG, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> TJ-: |PiP|`: Some interesting qemu-foo would be required to chroot into an ARM system from an x86 one.
<TJ-> Vivekananda: restart in Recovery single-user mode, then create a new user "adduser <newuser>"
<bekks> chro: you have to set your desired jdk as default afterwards, too.
<chro> bekks: where was this package installed?
<TJ-> |PiP|`: See for example http://tinkering-is-fun.blogspot.co.uk/2009/12/running-arm-linux-on-your-desktop-pc_12.html
<geirha> chro: that's jdk, not jre, so javac -version
<bekks> chro: You said you installed it.
<hoodedice> Trying out testdisk now
<chro> geirha: right, but it says also the same version for javac
<MoPac> Jordan_U: re: boot partitions, are they still required when you have LUKS full-disk encryption for the root partition, though?
<geirha> chro: Hm. Ok.  What does   update-java-alternatives --list   output?
<chro> I'm not sure if it is the /usr/lib/jvm/defaulf-java
<chro> java-1.6.0-openjdk-amd64 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk-amd64
<chro> java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64 1051 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64
<Jordan_U> MoPac: Not strictly required, grub supports LUKS, but yes it's recommended then.
<geirha> chro: And what version did you expect to see?
<hoodedice> What partition table type do I select in testdisk?
<chro> 1.6.0_43
<Vivekananda> everyhing is screwed up :(
<cloneG> another thing I ve been thinking is there a program similar to keepassx for ubuntu but with a 3d interface instead of key password to lock in? I mean some kind of 3d lock to play with?
<bekks> chro: .43 is outdated, too.
<Vivekananda> even in new user which I could create from here I got ubuntu 2D but not unity
<Vivekananda> :(
<geirha> chro: Ah, well precise is sticking with b27 http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/openjdk-6-jdk
<cloneG> a sort of puzzle perhaps
<Vivekananda> seems like  I need a reinstall
<hoodedice> ok people
<hoodedice> I have three partitions listed here saying MS Data
<hoodedice> Lemme take a screenie...
<geirha> chro: Any particular reason for not going 1.7?
<Vivekananda> there is no way to recover settings?
<Vivekananda> reinstall unity maybe?
<chro> geirha: this package shows .43 http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/default-jdk
<chro> right, I will try with 1.7
<Vivekananda> how can I reinstall unity ?
<cloneG> is there some locking device like that one on smart phones where you draw a figure for ubuntu?
<hoodedice> http://pastebin.com/vraehhxF
<hoodedice> Any luck for me?
<geirha> chro: Oh, didn't notice that at first. Interesting, though that package doesn't really contain any (java) files, it just depends on the "real" package, which is at b27
<chro> you're right :\
<cloneG> lockscreen it is called for ubuntu
<cloneG> but it is possible to use it on desktop pc?
<TJ-> hoodedice: That looks promising, although my guess would be that the 3rd partition originally encompassed the space assigned to the last partition (which is now designated swap). But it being a very large FS, you may be lucky if you recover the MS DATA partitions as it stands. My bet would be the first MS DATA file-system will have been corrupted by Linux, and possibly early parts of the 2nd too. It depends how far the install went and how much was installed.
<hoodedice> I am thinking in that direction too. But still hoping for the best
<|PiP|`> i cant chroot my ubuntu image since raspbx uses ARM
<bekks> |PiP|`: Ubuntu isnt actively developed for ARM anymore.
<TJ-> hoodedice: how far did the Ubuntu install run?
<hoodedice> Complete
<TJ-> hoodedice: Desktop?
<hoodedice> I noticed the bloop after the reboot
<hoodedice> Yes
<hoodedice> 1 GB
<hoodedice> I think
<TJ-> hoodedice: OK... well if you let testdisk rewrite the partition table you at least have a possibility that Windows *might* start.
<hoodedice> Uhumm
<hoodedice> As far as it can just reinstall 8 or something - I'm happy
<TJ-> hoodedice: If not, you can at least use photorec (another part of the testdisk suite) to recover files from the damaged file-systems to another drive
<silenz> hi, im trying to install ubuntu on a acer s7-392 while keeping UEFI on. I can only get my usb stick to show up with the 64-bit iso and not the 32-bit
<hoodedice> Thank you very much, TJ. I'll try it out and get back
<silenz> for some reason ubuntu recommends if i dont ahve a 64-bit amd cpu to use the 32-bit
<TJ-> hoodedice: If your supplier doesn't provide a bullet-proof Windows-recovery via a DVD or downloaded ISO, you're out of luck
<silenz> but then when i go to ubuntu.com, it defaults to 64-bit installation?
<hoodedice> Toshiba. I AM out of luck
<silenz> so im assuming 64-bit installation is ok for non-amd cpus?
<bekks> silenz: As long as your CPU is 64bit, yes.
<rww> silenz: erm, no it doesn't. amd64 is the name of the 64-bit architecture you have. amd invented it.
<silenz> oooh
<silenz> ok duh sorry im a total newbie
<silenz> i thought i had to have an AMD chipset
<silenz> thanks
<Jordan_U> hoodedice: https://support.toshiba.com/repair has a form for requesting recovery media.
<silenz> im really psyched to learn how to use ubuntu and linux
<silenz> especially on nice hardware like the acer s7
<silenz> only thing is they dont have dedicated F keys wtf
<hoodedice> F keys?
<silenz> yeh function keys. the ultrabook doesnt have dedicated function keys
<silenz> F1-F12
<silenz> its funky you have hit a dedicated "Fn" key PLUS F* to get teh function keys
<hoodedice> Hmm, same in my laptop when I'm on Windows
<hoodedice> I like it better without it.
<silenz> oh really?
<silenz> i thought it was a new thing acer decided to do
<TJ-> hoodedice: If you work with Linux terminals, those functions keys are essential! Horrible having to FN+F? to switch
<Fudge> OerHeks
<hoodedice> I said I like it without having to Fn to F1
<Fudge> oh fudge2 was not me, had to read logs to see what the hilights were about
<TJ-> hoodedice: I was agreeing with you :)
<Vivekananda> unity --reset started it for me
<silenz> do i still need a /boot partition if im dualbooting from windows 8?
<silenz> im reading this guide but its not too clear
<mega1> is it possable to use ubuntu server 12.04 as a live streaming server
<Jordan_U> silenz: You don't need a separate /boot/ partition, but if you are using UEFI then any bootable disk needs to have an EFI System Partition.
<silenz> ah ok
<Jordan_U> mega1: Yes.
<silenz> thanks jordan_U im sure that saved me an hour of "why isnt this working" lol
<hoodedice> TJ- Just found this:
<hoodedice> https://support.toshiba.com/support/viewContentDetail?contentId=2737864&pf=true
<mega1> how
<DeusDeceit> Hello everybody, I just installed windows 7 and now i want to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit as well, but when the partitioning program starts... it doesn't show any already created partition (win7 partitions). Anyone knows what to do?
<Jordan_U> DeusDeceit: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<mega1> i want to be able stream from three sorces at the same time
<DeusDeceit> that will take a bit, I have to start the installation again. (I'm in windows now) brb
<Gallomimia> i'm going to ask this again: how can i get my now-working install of ubuntu 13.10 to fetch and update all of the 3rd party installs that would have happened if i had done an online install from my live-image? i had to do offline because the online style kept hanging and freezing
<TJ-> Gallomimia: Are you referring to the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" package and its dependencies?
<Gallomimia> i'm not even sure which packages
<Gallomimia> but i'll install that with apt-get and it probably will do what i want
<Jordan_U> Gallomimia: An "online" upgrade is simply downloading the needed packages then installing them (the installation itself is "offline", it no longer requires and internet connection) so I don't see any reason to expect that downloading the packages manually first (as opposed to automatically as part of the "online" upgrade) would change the outcome of an upgrade. Please describe how you tried to upgrade and what problems you ...
<Jordan_U> ... encountered.
<TJ-> Gallomimia: Do "apt-cache depends ubuntu-restricted-extras" to see the list of packages
<John_John_> since i am new to linux what flavor of ubuntu or distro do you suggest to me ? my primary concern is to use linux for learn linux and also for web development.
<Gallomimia> i haven't updated anything yet. just the language support that popped up
<nikolam> My 13.10 64-bit won't bring up eth2 device (changed motherboard for install) even if parameters are set in /etc/network/interfaces to static.  And network manager applet is working with wireless network on boot and parameters are set,  it is saying "device is not managed"
<nikolam> I can bring it up only manually with sudo ifup eth2 , after interfaces is set. but no go on reboot unless manual start
<Jordan_U> nikolam: Network-manager is saying that the device is not managed because you have an entry for the device in /etc/network/interfaces. Please pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces .
<TJ-> nikolam: Probably because you've got a static interface name set in "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" and the new mobo interfaces have alternate names. Try "ifconfig -a" to see which interfaces look active (by their TX/RX counts)
<nikolam> jordan, it was saying that even before I put it there. ok.
<mega1> i want to be able stream from three sorces at the same time
<nikolam> aha TJ-
<Gallomimia> John_John_: my suggestion is ubuntu 13.10
<John_John_> Gallomimia: should i prefer mint linux instead ?
<Gallomimia> i've no experience with mint. it's a fork of ubuntu however
<bekks> John_John_: If you like to get support from the Mint community... ;)
<Gallomimia> better support here. that's for sure
<silenz> ...goddamit
<John_John_> ohh i see....
<silenz> i got an error message that says... ??? ??? ??? ??? lol
<silenz> wtf
<Gallomimia> the only times i've ever had a problem getting an answer for my questions were like... after midnight on a friday valentines day :P and new year's eve
<John_John_> also i know that 20 million people worldwide use ubuntu anyways
<DeusDeceit> I'm back... sudo parted -l asks a question and i don't know the answer. here's the question http://pastebin.com/AzK2GMLe
<Gallomimia> yes it's pretty durn good
<Gallomimia> then you can get familiar with it, and in 6 months maybe you might like to try a new flavor
<silenz> what do i do now
<Gallomimia> also i noticed today there's a web builder program in the software center
<nikolam> TJ-, it's the only one (eth2). should I just delete old card from /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and leave new one or remove both?
<TJ-> nikolam: If you delete both, next time the system starts the correct rule with be re-written
<John_John_> Gallomimia: if its not rude to ask here, my other thought was also fedora. can i have your opinion please ? does it have a good community ?
<nikolam> that's it TJ- , you are very much great here, you know. :P
<Beldar> DeusDeceit, be sure to direct a request to the user that asked by starting with their nick.
<Gallomimia> Jordan_U: TJ- thanks for the detailed infos. i think i'm much better off with a manual update here because i preselected a closer mirror. 10 minute download instead of an hour :) i'll install the restricted package next
<DeusDeceit> Beldar, I would, but i can't remember who it was :/ and this client doesn't show nicknames that are in the room.
<Beldar> DeusDeceit, Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/AzK2GMLe
<silenz> is it better to install ubuntu first and then install windows 8 in UEFI mode?
<DeusDeceit> Beldar, Thank you
<Gallomimia> tab completion?
<Beldar> DeusDeceit, No prob a mixed up partition table scenario, no biggie, they are your best help here.
<DeusDeceit> Beldar, seems big to me, I have no clue what needs to be done. But if you say it's no biggie, I believe you.
<Jordan_U> Beldar: You can use fixparts to remove the stale GPT signatures from that disk, then Ubuntu's installer should handle it properly.
<Gallomimia> John_John_: i know little about fedora unfortunately. i've heard they have a decent community too. keep in mind that your decision is not a decision that needs a lot of thought. it *IS* one you can take lightly. it's easy to change between the distros, and it's easy to just install both. also ubuntu has a good way to let you try it out before installing. possibly fedora does as well? give it a whirl and see what you think
<Beldar> Jordan_U, That was my thought. DeusDeceit You are removing the gpt remnants still there with this app. http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<John_John_> Gallomimia: thanks :)
<silenz> has there been any progress on a linux netflix?
<silenz> when are they going to get with the program and shed silverlight
<DeusDeceit> Beldar, Jordan_U I'll try that.
<xenos_> hello all. i broke xserver when changing display drivers and thought it would be good to delete xorg.conf.d and xorg.conf  and now i cant use mouse or keyboard to log in. can someone help me repair xorg?
<silenz> come on baby... please work...
<xenos_> all i can do is log in as root on recovery mode but i still cant run Xorg -configure
<bekks> xenos_: Why cant you un that?
<xenos_> saysit cant lock a file
<darth> Has anyone here used cairo-docks?
<xenos_> bekks it says cant lock file in /tmp/.tX0_lock
<darth> Anyone used cairo-docks with 12.04 here?
<Dmole> anyone have a STUN server recommendation?
<Dbugger> guys, I just installed a fresh version of Apache in my Ubuntu Desktop, so when I go to "http://localhost", I get the default "It works" page, but I was looking at the "sites-enabled" folder, and I couldnt see any symbolic link there. Where is that default vhost defined?
<Gallomimia> is there a place i can go to read about kernel version 3.12 getting placed in official repos. timeline and such?
<darth> I am getting problems using alt-tab on unity vs cairo.
<Gallomimia> usually /etc/httpd/confsgohere
<bekks> xenos_: Do you have permissions to do so in /tmp/ ?
<Jordan_U> DeusDeceit: Are you still booted to the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<bekks> Gallomimia: It will never be officially placed into repos.
<Gallomimia> never?
<bekks> Gallomimia: Never.
<Gallomimia> are we just allergic to 3.12 then?
<darth> Any cairo-docs ppl here?
<xenos_> bekks when i am in tmp dir it gives same error
<DeusDeceit> Jordan_U, yes, and i cleaned up the GTP data (I think LOL) and now it shows some messages about partition 0xEE not starting on sector 1? here's another pastebin. I hope i didn't screw up http://pastebin.com/L217JRDx
<bekks> Gallomimia: No. It just will never be placed into repos.
<bekks> xenos_: That doesnt answer my question.
<darth> cairo-docks alt-tab problems anyone?
<darth> Something to do with compiz?
<Gallomimia> maybe i don't understand what i'm asking about... i run 3.12 on my system at home. i'm interested to know when it becomes part of the official release. and if never, why not?
<bekks> Gallomimia: Because kernels will not updated whenever they are released. For one Ubuntu release, there is one kernel version. The only "official" chance to get a newer kernel is using an lts enablement stack kernel.
<Tex_Nick> darth : have you asked in #cairo ? ... channel is not as active as here, however it might be good to post there as well
<xenos_> bekks what exactly are you asking me to do in /tmp?
<darth> Ok, I will try, thanks.
<bekks> xenos_: Checking the permissions of /tmp/ and checking wether you have free disk space in /tmp/
<xenos_> i dont know how to find out
<Gallomimia> ls -ld /tmp
<Gallomimia> df -h
<Jordan_U> DeusDeceit: OK. It looks like at some point you had a hybrid MBR. These are ugly things which are generally only found on Macs where you're trying to dual boot OSX and Windows. Does any of that sound familiar to you?
<Gallomimia> xenos_: enter those commands. first tells you permission, second tells you free space
<DeusDeceit> Jordan_U,  nope, could windows windows 8 installation have something to do with it? I had them installed before this setup.
<xenos_> bekks i have free space and ls -ld /tmp gives: drwxrwxrwt 5 root root 45956
<xenos_> 45056
<bekks> xenos_: Wher do you have free space?
<Jordan_U> DeusDeceit: A normal Windows installation should never create a hybrid MBR. Please pastebin the current output of "sudo parted -l".
<xenos_> bekks sda1 where tmp is located
<Gallomimia> xenos_: that says everyone has permisssions in /tmp that's good. are you sure you have free space? use df -h to show it
<darth> Tex_Nick: No one is replying there either.
<Gallomimia> a fair amount? or just a small bit
<darth> Tex_Nick: How does it work? are all those users online?
<DeusDeceit> Jordan_U,  http://pastebin.com/gzyUBNZS
<silenz> YES
<silenz> it woooooksss
<silenz> holy shit this is so cool
<hoodedice> All methods of recovering system image for Win8 have failed. I'm thinking of grabbing an iso from the interwebz. Since my key is hard coded within the bios, I dont think I should have any problems
<silenz> i feel smarter already :D
<Jordan_U> DeusDeceit: OK, and the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<bekks> silenz: No. Obviously, your keyboard does not work correctly. ;)
<silenz> lol
<xenos_> Gallomimia it says that each filesystem has over 1g of free space
<TJ-> hoodedice: Did pressing '0' not work?
<hoodedice> It did not lol.
<silenz> oh man ubuntu looks so nice
<hoodedice> Neither did testdisk, or whatever
<TJ-> hoodedice: Nothing at all different happened during boot?
<Tex_Nick> darth : yes, but it might take a while for an answer in #cairo ... I understand you want a fast answer ... sometimes it takes a while ... be patient ;0
<hoodedice> It tried to load media, but failed
<silenz> dual-booting this thing is so intimdating
<silenz> im just happy it worked
<TJ-> hoodedice: A long shot, but have you explored the UEFI setup for any options that might 'reveal' the recovery partition in the HPA?
<Gallomimia> xenos_: maybe the file you're looking at has wrong permissions? run a ls -l on that
<hoodedice> I think Ubuntu did overwrite Windy after all
<xenos_> bekks it says i cant mkdir in tmp because it is read only
<TJ-> hoodedice: It did? OK, that suggests the recovery partition/HPA had been blown away at some point
<darth> Tex_Nick: I understand. It's just that I never use cahts of this sort, so I don't know how this works rly.
<hoodedice> Testdisk did note a recovery partition that was intact
<bekks> xenos_: Then look at dmesg to see why.
<DeusDeceit> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/A9fMEu1w
<xenos_> bekks dmesg fills my sceen with content i dont understand
<bekks> xenos_: Then pastebin that content please.
<bekks> !pastebin | xenos_
<ubottu> xenos_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> DeusDeceit: OK, oddly enough both of those show that you don't have *any* 0xEE partition, so I don't know what fixparts is complaining about.
<hoodedice> TJ-, you think any iso will work it out?
<TJ-> hoodedice: I think you have to do a clean reinstall of Windows
<xenos_> bekks how do i  use pastebin on a computer i cant even connect to xserver on?
<hoodedice> Or do you recommend an OEM? This is a laptop with Win8 pre-installed.
<DeusDeceit> Jordan_U, So should i try the setup again now?
<Jordan_U> DeusDeceit: Out of an ubundance of caution, please confirm that you can still boot into Windows, then reboot back into the Ubuntu installer and you should be able to install normally.
<kgalahassa> hi, is there an application on ubuntu to lock acess to some undesired website?
<Gallomimia> xenos_: pipe the output into pastebinit
<hoodedice> You have leechlock on firefox.
<CyberJacob> Zeelot: W3M?
<CyberJacob> Zeelot: sorry, meant xenos_
<DeusDeceit> Jordan_U, okay, brb again then.
<hoodedice> kgalahassa, Sorry, leechblock https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/leechblock/
<TJ-> hoodedice: I'd try to get the Toshiba installation/recovery media
<hoodedice> Ok. Thanks a lot Tj.
<hoodedice> I'll mess around a bit more, and then see how much I have to cash out
<TJ-> hoodedice: If you could locate someone else with the same PC, and Linux, they could copy their HPA recovery partition for you to write to your drive... but probably more long-winded than just getting the recovery media properly
<xenos_> Gallomimia i cant install pastebinit because i  cant lock //lib/dpkg/lock
<Gallomimia> well. that's horrible
<xenos_> tell me about it
<Gallomimia> try redirecting it to a file and reading that file into... somewhere?
<Gallomimia> an email. posting it to a webserver
<bekks> Gallomimia: read only filesystem.
<Gallomimia> yeah it sounds that way bekks
<bekks> Gallomimia: No file to be created somewhere, etc.
<xenos_> i cant read or write anyrhing anywhere it seems
<Gallomimia> what's the command to list mounts
<rww> mount
<bekks> xenos_: you can read everything, but not write.
<Gallomimia> no options?
<Gallomimia> cool
<Gallomimia> yep. read what it says when you run mount
<xenos_> time to reformat
<bekks> xenos_: Why? Is it Windows?
<Gallomimia> well. no it should be fixable
<Ademan> Anyone know if there's a windows .lnk file parser in the repositories similar to https://tzworks.net/prototype_page.php?proto_id=11 ? (I'd rather use something from the repos over a random utility from the internet if I can avoid it)
<Gallomimia> why is your drive mounted r/o
<Gallomimia> sure you're not booted from a cd or something?
<xenos_> bekks off topic. why does recovery mode boot to read only?
<bekks> xenos_: For safety reasons.
<Gallomimia> oooh
<Gallomimia> recovery mode yes
<xenos_> i booted via recovery mode and logged in as root
<Gallomimia> you should try booting normally and use ctrl-alt-F4
<bekks> xenos_: Why do you have a root password set?
<DeusDeceit> Jordan_U, Back agian and thank you very much for your help. I tried the setup before restarting, and it did find the windows 7 partitions then closed it and logged into windows. Everything went fine. Now Going back to installing ubuntu. Thanks agian :)
<silenz> wahts the best way to learn my around ubuntu? read the user guide?
<Gallomimia> gives you a command prompt with no X
<silenz> im soooo excited
<xenos_> i dont know how else to gegt to command line
<silenz> it looks soooo good on this laptop
<Jordan_U> DeusDeceit: You're welcome :)
<Gallomimia> silenz i'm happy for you :)
<DeusDeceit> Jordan_U, laterz :)
<bekks> xenos_: So mount your / readwrite. sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<silenz> thx :D
<silenz> wheres the button to hack the nsa
<silenz> is that like a command or what
<Ben64> xenos_: log in as your own user, you shouldn't be logging in as root ever, or even have a root password
<bekks> Ben64: The recovery mode throws you into the root account.
<Ben64> he said "logged in as root" : /
<bekks> Ben64: In the recovery mode.
<Ben64> starting a root shell from recovery mode isn't the same as logging in as root
<bekks> Ben64: He doesnt know how to check free disk space - do you expect him to know the difference between a root shell and the recovery mode? :)
<xenos_> bekks ok now i can write. when i run xorg -configure it says number of sceens does not match number of detected devices
<Bardamu> Hello Someone managed to install ubuntu in lenovo yoga 2 pro ?
<phuh> Question: I'm symlinking a file using `cp -frs` (with -f flag) but it still prompts for overwrite. What should i do?
<xenos_> thanks for antagonizing me
<bekks> xenos_: I dont want to be unfriendly, I just stated the facts.
<bekks> xenos_: Or do you actually know the difference between the recovery mode and a root shell login?
<xenos_> well obiously root shell should have rw permissions everywhere
<bekks> xenos_: Which is not right.
<Bardamu> I have this message when I try to install ubuntu with live usb: (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Ben64> how is any of this helping xenos_ ?
<xenos_> do you know the issue with xorg configure?
<xenos_> it isnt
<kgalahassa> thks
<xenos_> number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
<Jordan_U> Bardamu: That most likely means that for some reason the kernel can't access your USB drive, for whatever that knowledge is worth.
<bekks> xenos_: Actually you dont even need a xorg.conf when using Ubuntu.
<silenz> minor issue, i dont see a boot option menu when starting the laptop, why is that
<silenz> shouldnt it ask me what i want to boot?
<bekks> silenz: No. You have to configure your bootloader (grub) for asking you.
<silenz> oh ok
<bekks> silenz: The default is: "Be quiet, dont ask, just boot."
<silenz> ok thanks
<Blanco__> Re
<chrillster> Jag har en vps. Rent hypotetiskt. Om jag kör ett skript som heter flizbox, som kanske någon känner till. När detta är installerat, försvinner tydligen möjligheterna att lägga till ytterligare en user som har access till min eventuella lösenordsskyddade https-sida.
<chrillster> Någon som vet något?
<Lloople> hi guys, I created a file with wrong content and I need to start my Xubuntu without GUI, how can I do that?
<generus> Can anyone help me figure out how to accomplish the hal-* commands in these instructions? I'm on 13.10 and there is no hal-find-by-capability even after install hal/hal-info using apt-get: http://roshansingh.in/blog/2012/12/14/getting-middle-button-of-3m-ergonomic-mouse-towork/
<Lloople> I mean, I need to start in command line from GRUB
<generus> ..or another way to determine my mouse device name as shown
<t4nk295> im having problems with installing Ubuntu in virtualBox..
<t4nk295> someone who can help?
<glitsj16> generus: have you tried the lsusb command yet to see what that reports?
<\x00> i am having problems with connecting my android with usb cord in Ubuntu
<smallfoot-> o
<darryl> hi all.  I'm running the ext4 file system, but I need to make an image of my hdd for backup.  PartImage doesn't support ext4, so how best can I do this?  I'm a bit of a noob
<LeMike> hey there. I took the /etc/init.d/skeleton and like to have selenium running. It was easy to configure but doesn't work. There is nothing running on port 4443 and if I execute "java -jar ..." it runs. but not the service script. why? https://gist.github.com/sourcerer-mike/9025864
<\x00> Hey there, I have eclipse with ADT installed to develop android apps, my concern is debugging my created apps on my phone from ubuntu
<bekks> !backup | darryl
<ubottu> darryl: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<\x00> Using the android emulator is very slow.
<GH0> I have been trying to configure 802.1x on my ubuntu laptop, however, after supplying the CORRECT credentials in the GUI via Network Manager, and via trying to do it via CLI using wpa_supplicant, both tend to fail. When running through the wpa_supplicant method and going through this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Network802.1xAuthentication (removing the commented fields) I get errors on Line 1 and Line 11 and it failed to read or parse configuration
<GH0>  of the conf file.
<GH0> I was wondering if anyone could help me out with connecting to my network. The IT staff only tells me that Linux is a usable OS for this operating system, but has no formal documentation on how to connect, so I am pretty much left on my own accord. :(
<darryl> thanks BEKKS and UBOTTU
<gordonjcp> GH0: pastebin the errors *verbatim*
<TJ-> GH0: Seeing Network-Manager's reports in "/var/log/syslog" when it tries to connect would be very helpful
<drax> hi
<drax> i am using poisedon linux distro
<drax> i have insyalled the most recent nvidea drivers
<drax> is working almost all right
<OerHeks> drax, what is poseidon linux?
<drax> the only problemn is, when i put in the max resolution, the bars keep out of screen (in other words, it's no fit the screen
<rww> drax: #ubuntu supports Ubuntu, not unofficial derivatives. Ask the Poseidon Linux folks for help :)
<drax> poisedon linux is a distro of linux
<\x00> awesome, i found out how to mount my android phone on ubuntu and debug apps from eclipse adt to android
<\x00> all i had to do was sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb
<u-foka> Hy, does anyone know how to enable the tray icon of skype on trusty amd64?
<Beldar> u-foka, trusty is on #ubuntu+1
<Akiva-Mobile> im trying to browse code on launchpad. Whenever I go here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~akiva/postgreshell/trunk/files it takes me to the front page
<drax> is there a irc channel for general ubuntu quesions? they don't have a irc hannel
<Akiva-Mobile> can anyone test this, to see if its just me
<u-foka> Beldar, tx
<kostkon> drax, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<GH0> gordonjcp, TJ- : http://pastebin.com/CE9hyqL3 I have removed the identify and the password from the wpa_supplicant.conf file
<drax> ty
<GH0> Mainly for security reasons
<Beldar> drax, that release #4 is based on a eol, ##linux ix a general channel.
<Beldar> is*
<GH0> Well, I see what I did wrong with line 1 though, so discount that.
<GH0> Even if I remove the ] the errors still exist, so that isn't the problem
<rww> kostkon: #ubuntu-offtopic is not a support channel. Please do not direct users of Ubuntu derivatives to it for support.
<kostkon> rww, that's true
<drax> i know that is a unofficial distro, but someone is having issues with the most recent official n vidia drivers?
<rww> drax: If you want support from #ubuntu, please use Ubuntu. If you are not using Ubuntu, do not ask support questions here, as this is against our channel policy.
<drax> a ok
<humbag> Akiva-Mobile: i get the front page too,
<Akiva-Mobile> humbag: i just checked
<Akiva-Mobile> they are doing maintenance
<fdel> I'm upgrading from 13.04 (raring) to 13.10 (saucy) and the distribution upgrade hands during the "Installing the upgrades" phases ("setting up cups-bsd"). Is there an easy way to fix that?
<fdel> (I haven't rebooted)
<TJ-> GH0: I'd stick with NM since it at least ensures the wpa configuration is correct, and monitor the syslog as you make changes to the connection configuration. Without seeing the networks' config it's hard to suggest anything concrete
<silenz> it so crazy
<silenz> everybody works better in linux
<silenz> the mousepad works like a champ
<silenz> wifi is super stable
<silenz> omg <3 linux :D
<RayWizard|2> i try to install steam game to ntfs drive, i get, "New Steam library folder must be on a filesystem mounted with execute permissions", i tried to cheat and symlinking stean folder to folder in ntfs drive but that didnt work
<GH0> TJ- I just refreshed the syslog, and now it is stating that the association took too long, and then tells me it ias asking for new Secrets. Finally it makrs the connection invalid, and then deactivates the device.
<GH0> If I leave 802.1x off, I can at least get an IP address, and then get to the splash page that tells me that I need to enable 802.1x.
<RayWizard|3> i try to install steam game to ntfs drive, i get, "New Steam library folder must be on a filesystem mounted with execute permissions", i tried to cheat and symlinking stean folder to folder in ntfs drive but that didnt work
<TJ-> GH0: check the certs and the cert password
<GH0> But, I will write up another e-mail to the IT staff I guess going over the situation.
<SchrodingersScat> RayWizard|3: I don't think NTFS can execute regardless of what you do, try a better FS
<kernel312> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu server and I have problem with the naming of the partitions. I have /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda7 which are both 20 GB. During the installation they are identified as #7 and #8. How can I understand which one is #7 and which one is #8?
<glitsj16> Akiva-Mobile: i could reach it via https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/postgreshell/trunk ..
<Akiva-Mobile> thanks
<Akiva-Mobile> glitsj16: ... nope
<Akiva-Mobile> anyways its not important
<Akiva-Mobile> ill just wait until launchpad is back online
<GH0> Actually, I wonder if it is because I have a " in my password.
<\x00> I am getting two root canals.
<glitsj16> Akiva-Mobile: ahh, i only got the code page, browsing bazaar looks offline indeed, sorry for the confusion
<Akiva-Mobile> glitsj16: np
<abackstrom> I'm attempting to build my first checkinstall package (nginx, specifically). Does anyone know how I can package additional files into the .deb, that aren't part of the normal make install?
<bekks> abackstrom: Build a full blown .deb, without using checkinstall.
<ruben23> hi there guys i have ubuntu desktop when i plug in the headset the mic have very load echo sound very bad quality audio any idea how to correct this..?
<SchrodingersScat> ruben23: turn down the mic?
<ruben23> what you mean turn down the mic..?
<ruben23> i lower the mic volume but the oen im calling cant hear me anymore..
<TJ-> ruben23: when you connect the headset, are you certain it cuts off audio output to the PC speakers? echo feedback is usually caused by your microphone picking up the speaker output
<abackstrom> bekks: Can you suggest a guide? Many of the Ubuntu wiki pages suggest using checkinstall.
<abackstrom> It looks like nginx releases their build files on their site. http://nginx.org/packages/mainline/ubuntu/pool/nginx/n/nginx/
<bekks> abackstrom: checkinstall is for packaging the "output" of make install - nothing else. If you want to have more file to be packaged, you cant use checkinstal..
<TJ-> abackstrom: Use the ubuntu nginx packaging as a template and add to it
<bekks> abackstrom: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<ruben23>  TJ-: are there any ehanceer or detail se the audio setting and mic for the  ubuntu desktop..or maybe update the driver..? or beter hardware to setup..?
<glitsj16> ruben23: have you looked at mic-boost, internal mic (boost) yet?
<Scubar> does anyone know where I could possible download the latest kernel bzimage format ?
<TJ-> ruben23: If you can record the echo so we can hear it, we may be able to help a little better. There are many reasons for feedback
<TJ-> Scubar: Have you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<abackstrom> Thanks bekks, TJ-
<black0ut> Hi, I have a question about links in ubuntu. when I have a folder (e.g. /var/www/wordpress) and I put a link to another folder (e.g. /usr/share/wordpress) when the server wants to write data into the folder where (here) wordpress is running.. does ubuntu redirect to /usr/share/wordpress to write the data there or how is that working?
<ikonia> black0ut: not re-direct, just accesses files via the link
<ikonia> black0ut: think of it as a pointer
<black0ut> ikonia: ok, so how do I change permissions so that wordpress can write files (-> I am trying to install a new theme)
<black0ut> ikonia: cause /var/www/wordpress is owned by root
<bekks> black0ut: sudo cp ...
<ikonia> black0ut: chown it
<ikonia> black0ut: be VERY careful with permissions and wordpress, a very big and common exploit is theme permissions
<black0ut> right now it is running on my localhost in a VirtualBox, but thanks for the heads up
<marshall> hey ubuntu
<black0ut> ikonia: ..for my understanding: if the link is a pointer, then why would I need to change the rights in /var/www/wordpress instead of changing it in /usr/share/wordpress?
<ikonia> black0ut: you change the target, not the link
<marshall> I want to forward traffic on my localhost through port 4567 to the same port on a remote host through ssh. what would that ssh command look like? I feel like I'm supposed to use `ssh -L` but I don't think I'm using it correctly
<black0ut> ikonia: and shouln't I chown the wordpress directory and all subdirectories to www-data like I have it with my joomla installation?
<black0ut> ikonia: ok that makes sense, thanks
<ikonia> black0ut: if you want it to be secure, no
<black0ut> ikonia: but right now root is the owner, is that fine?
<marshall> nevermind! I got it
<ikonia> black0ut: root is fine
<black0ut> ikonia: ok thanks :)
<impossible> what is the difference between the xubuntu session and xfce session after installing apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<LeMike> how do I see what my current inotify is?
<LeMike> got it. nvm
<FuuqUmiist> so how do i make a shortcut to a file on the panel?
<FuuqUmiist> impossible probably the design and layout
<impossible> probably, Im scared to look because i chose xxfce session and fixed to my likeing
<gabriel> hi
<gabriel> hello?
<yair> whois yair
<gabriel> can anyone see my text?
<impossible> yes
<impossible> gabriel,
<gabriel> I'm kinda new o ubuntu, just got ubuntu GNOME on m external hard drive yesterday
<gabriel> my*
<impossible> pretty awesome! gabriel
<gabriel> I've got a question though
<impossible> ask away and if i cant help, someone might know the answer here
<impossible> ask again later if there is no response
<gabriel> If I set up persistence on a usb flash drive with ubuntu gnome, could i edit that flash drive the way I want and then take the files off of it, then make an iso in windows of a customized ubuntu distro with it?
<jupiterwalker> hi, I need to update to ubuntu 13.10 x64. I am using ubuntu 13.04 and since I am only have 5gb data plan I would like to know if you may know an estimate of how many GB are required to be downloaded
<gabriel> its about 1 jupiterwalker, ~900 mb
<gabriel> if i am correct
<bekks> jupiterwalker: Depends on how much packages are currently installed.
<jupiterwalker> so worst case 3gb
<jupiterwalker> I am cool with that
<jupiterwalker> I have multiple stuff
<jupiterwalker> thx guys
<gabriel> If I set up persistence on a usb flash drive with ubuntu gnome, could i edit that flash drive the way I want and then take the files off of it, then make an iso in windows of a customized ubuntu distro with it?
<Beldar> gabriel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Beldar> gabriel, might be easier to just make the setup do a dpkg install list any repos....etc and use it on installs
<NetCatty> hi
<SchrodingersScat> NetCatty: hello
<NetCatty> Is there a tool to convert .img to .win? I tried google several times but I cant find anything.
<etrope> hi
<ice9> how to extract data from file using hex offsets?
<bekks> NetCatty: File extensions mean nothing in non-Windows. Whatsthe content of those files?
<NetCatty> bekks: its a backupfile from twrp
<bekks> NetCatty: Whats "twrp"?
<TJ-> NetCatty: "rename '\.img' '.win' *.img"
<NetCatty> bekks: recovery backup like clockworkmod
<MonkeyDust> what's clockworkmod?
<bekks> NetCatty: Then you have to write some code that will convert it.
<Beldar> NetCatty, You might ask in #android this is ubuntu supprt
<NetCatty> bekks: I have my backup files in img from my cockwrokmod backup but I only have twrp on my phone so I need to convert them to .win
<bekks> NetCatty: Then write an application that will convert your backups from one software to a totally different one.
<NetCatty> Beldar: I'm currently working with buntu so no its not a android problem. My android wont start, the only backup I have is cwm and my only recovery tool wont accept anything else than .win
<NetCatty> bekks: is there no converter for image files? iso to img and backwards works. there has to be a img to win
<Beldar> NetCatty, You just need the right tool, in general the android users are using sdk
<Beldar> I assume, ;)
<bekks> NetCatty: Again: File extensions mean nothing in Linux.
<bekks> NetCatty: you need to convert the content, not the file extension.
<NetCatty> bekks: alright but with what tool?
<TJ-> NetCatty: Ask the clockworkmod and TWRP devs
<bekks> NetCatty: With the tool you have to code first. There is no such tool that converts between two so specific backup solutions.
<NetCatty> hm
#ubuntu 2014-02-16
<Beldar> NetCatty, Why not load an image/release to the phone that will run the backup as an option.
<Beldar> cwm is a free download, just need root is all I believe
<nathaneltitane> hello! i would like to become a maintainer for an application that hasn'T been updated for a while as a deb package. I have created my ppa, generated the project, described the branch and asked for a pull (CVS), the first build attempt returned this: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/166382622/buildlog.txt.gz
<nathaneltitane> i am not really experienced with any of this.. could someone help me please?
<harsesus> this isn
<harsesus> t the dev channel
<rww> nathaneltitane: have you set up bzr launchpad-login yet?
<harsesus> that would be #ubuntu_devel i believe
<rww> #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-packaging
<nathaneltitane> rww: i've done it all through the launchpad web platform
<nathaneltitane> and no, i do not think i have
<nathaneltitane> harsesus: thanks
<rww> nathaneltitane: probably want to ask one of those channels, I don't do packaging work so they probably have better instructions than me :)
<fredlllll> hello. i have a problem using my Avertv A800 in ubuntu 13.10. it doesnt show a frontend0. when booting it says "no frontend attached by ...."
<fredlllll>  hello. i have a problem using my Avertv A800 in ubuntu 13.10. it doesnt show a frontend0. when booting it says "no frontend attached by ...." any idea?
<pietiebrein> Hi all, does anyone know how to do a frugal install of a 13.10 iso from 12.04 (meaning no external media)?
<LeMike> where to ask questions about makefile ? i wonder if I can have a group that is "invisible" to the make command
<TJ-> LeMike: You could do it using ACLs
<TJ-> LeMike: see for example https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<LeMike> Hm. Well I just learn makefiles, I call those "foo:" groups. Currently I like to include another group "install:" but want to avoid that `make install` can be run. In addition it seems like variables can't be defined in that "group"
<LeMike> But thanks TJ- . got to google a lot
<TJ-> LeMike: You're lost me!
<LeMike> Line https://gist.github.com/sourcerer-mike/f6516962d7d0e752bf69#file-makefile-L13 is my current problem. After that I try to "include" another "group"
<silenz> hey how can i check if the latest graphics drivers have been installed?
<z1haze> anyone have experience battling an ntp attack?
<LeMike> silenz: lshw -c video
<Beldar> silenz, The updates give you the latest in the repos for your release.
<silenz> ah ok
<z1haze> just nulled my box and was good up to 20gbps
<silenz> the gui seems a little laggy in ubuntu
<silenz> like slightly laggy i dunno if thats just ubuntu or what
<LeMike> can a makefile group call another group but with using the local variables TJ- ?
<Beldar> pietiebrein, you could do a netboot (mini) as a frugal, and use grub to boot the iso. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<pietiebrein> I've tried using Unetbootin, but GRUB complained about a kernel needing to be loaded. I think Unetbootin might be obsolete.
<Beldar> pietiebrein, handfulls of usb loaders, make sure the sum on the iso is correct and if needed reformat the usb or try another.
<impossible> what can i use to download audio from youtube videos into OGG format
<impossible> i dont wanna use media human, any open source apps?
<pietiebrein> thanks for the help
<yeiner> hola
<jatt> I installed the saucy hardware enablement package on 12.04 and after that there is no /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<jatt> everything works but the xorg log file is not there
<jatt> is this a known problem?
<ldiamond_> I can't seem to find moonlight on ubuntu. I installed mono but I still can't run silverlight websites. Trying to install moonlight takes me to dead pages on the mono project. Anyone know how to get moonlight?
<rww> ldiamond_: you don't, because it's discontinued
<tgp1994> Hi everyone, I'm trying to setup nxserver, although when I connect with the client, it says that an unknown command was issued and it drops the connection. nxserver.log is not being written to despite me setting it to 5 in the config and rebooting the server, can someone help explain why logging is not working?
<ldiamond_> rww what's the alternative?
<rww> ldiamond_: no idea, sorry
<lukemorrison> ldiamond_:  Which websites are you trying to access?
<ldiamond_> Funny thing the Microsoft website forwards to Mono's website for installing silverlight.
<ldiamond_> DrTax ufile t2
<rww> because silverlight is also discontinued
<ldiamond_> some crappy software really.
<ldiamond_> Oh really?
<ldiamond_> Wow, I always wondered why people wrote silverlight software
<rww> yep, as of 2012
<rww> erm, wrong date. but it is
<krille> zup
<n^izzo> ldiamond_: I had the same problem, I ended up making a vertual box
<lukemorrison> ldiamond_:http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<ldiamond_> yea I usually run it in a VM
<ldiamond_> but I thought I'd give it a try on mono
<krille> any1 got RUST working on any linux dist?
<apb1963> Is there any reason I should not change my display manager from kdm to something else?
<krille> Why do you want to change?
<apb1963> krille: Too many problems and I want to rule it out as the source
<canaima> xd
<krille> what kind of problems, also how to reply?
<canaima> aalguien habla español
<TJ-> !es | canaima
<ubottu> canaima: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<krille> But yeah, i switched from kdm to lightdm
<krille> solved some problems, generated others :)
<apb1963> krille: This link is essentially a pretty good description of my problem..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335101
<apb1963> krille: Are there any gotchas I should be aware of before I make the switch?
<krille> Not that i am aware of, that problem you were having was kinda large. so do the switch and hope it works
<krille> I have to go now, hope someone here can help you!
<OerHeks> apb1963, so how urgent is that issue from 2009 today?
<apb1963> OerHeks: I don't understand your question
<OerHeks> apb1963, that post,it does not show what hardware, so it is a wild guess what your issue will be
<OerHeks> * with your hardware
<apb1963> OerHeks: It's hard to imagine it would be the hardware - which in turn implies it would be driver specific, when in fact there are a   variety of people reporiting similar problems
<apb1963> sorry for the typos... the repos have an old version of KVirc and it also has a bug
<robodude> hello
<apb1963> OerHeks: The bug I'm having is with a trapped mouse
<robodude> where is the mouse trapped?
<apb1963> OerHeks: Fortunately it seems to be limited to s aingle app.
<tgp1994> I'm trying to setup nxserver, although when I connect with the client, it says that an unknown command was issued and it drops the connection. nxserver.log is not being written to despite me setting it to 5 in the config and rebooting the server, can someone help explain why logging is not working?
<apb1963> robodude: It seems to get trapped inside nixnotes
<apb1963> -s
<apb1963> robodude: if I rightclick - no matter what desktop I'm in or what other window... I get the nixnote menu
<apb1963> robodude: if I show/hide nixnote, that seems to fix it.
<at54tl> hello
<robodude> apb1963: ok, is nixnote up to date?
<apb1963> robodude: yes
<robodude> ok
<robodude> apb1963: what version ubuntu you running?
<apb1963> 12.04
<at54tl> i need help in changing the font color for when I type message in xchat please..
<at54tl> 13.10 x64
<robodude> apb1963: Are you using a desktop system other than the default?
<apb1963> kde-desktop
<TJ-> apb1963: You're very much *not* alone, there are widespread reports of the issue and it affected me for a time when I was using 9.x through 12.04, I used to Ctrl+Alt+F1 then Alt+F7 back to X to workaround it. I spent a lot of time trying to diagnose it but never could get to the root cause.
<OerHeks> nixnote from ppa?
<at54tl> i need help in changing the font color for when I type message in xchat please..
<TJ-> apb1963: Also, if you have a terminal session running, try doing "xdotool key XF86Ungrab"
<Brett_> Hello, I have just installed Ubuntu minimal on my computer. Is there a way to upgrade everything to normal Ubuntu from here?
<TJ-> Brett_: normal? You mean Desktop?
<Brett_> Yes
<TJ-> Brett_: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Brett_> Okay, I will try that
<apb1963> tj- what's that do?
<lukemorrison> at54tl: Look at the Preferences menu under Settings
<TJ-> apb1963: what it says! ungrabs the pointer
<at54tl> .
<jjholt> I have a laptop with a Mini-PCIE/MSATA SSD what filesystem should I use? I've been told that using a journaling FS is bad for ssd's
<bernardoct> Hi y'all! I'm trying to run a java swing application on Ubuntu 13.10 but the GUI is not showing. It's a code from my class and I've seen it woring, so I'm sure the code is not the problem. Any ideas?
<Guest16085> hi everybody i have a problem with my external hard disk...look like ubuntu don't recognize
<at54tl> i click on a color and it wont apply it
<lukemorrison> Test
<Guest16085> someone can help me?
<lukemorrison> Guest16085: Does Windows see the drive?
<herpderphurr> Guest16085: What sort of external HDD is it?
<Guest16085> is a wb essential
<Guest16085> usb to mini usb
<at54tl> so what do i to change font color?
<TJ-> Guest16085: In what circumstance does Ubuntu no 'see' the drive? From a Live ISO try session, during installation, after installation in a regular session?
<herpderphurr> When I look in htop, the memory is separated into 3 sections: used, buffers, and cache. What do buffers and cache mean?
<at54tl> .
<JordanJ2> Does Ubuntu support booting with secure boot and UEFI enabled?
<Guest16085> now i am in live...i have w7 and also ther not show me hard disk external
<bazhang> at54tl, try in #xchat
<Guest16085> hard disk make sound start and stop
<TJ-> herpderphurr: See "man 8 vmstat" and the section on Memory
<herpderphurr> Thanks TJ-
<TJ-> JordanJ2: Yes
<barry_> hi was looking for some advice on installing flash players any resources ?
<barry_> thanks in advance
<rww> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<barry_> tyvm
<JordanJ2> TJ-, So I should be fine dualbooting with Windows 8?
<blx32> Boa noite
<TJ-> JordanJ2: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<blx32> Algum brasileiro?
<ggreer> JordanJ2: it took some effort, but I managed to get dual-booting working. make absolutely sure you have a separate restore disk
<ggreer> you can create one in windows 8
<rww> !br | blx32
<ubottu> blx32: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<clypso> Hey. I cannot get my microphone to work. I check sound settings and it shows for my webcam that its there. Mute is not on. Alsamixer is all setup high and nothing is muted. I have no idea why it wont play any sound ><
<clypso> Record any sound****
<blx32> Obrigado
<JordanJ2> ggreer, I believe I have one
<ggreer> ok, cool
<JordanJ2> I made one with acer
<ggreer> don't want to lose your windows 8 install completely :)
<JordanJ2> The acer one should be good right?
<clypso> I cannot get my microphone to work. I have checked alsamixer and seen that all volume is up. I have checked "Sound Settings" and it also shows my webcam (which is the microphone) and shows that its working properly. Yet it does not make any sounds at all. I also made sure mute was not selected.
<ggreer> I don't know. probably
<christian__> Hello, Cant download the GPU Drivers i need for Linux Zorin8. I have the .run file but it wont install.
<hitsujiTMO> christian__: zorin8 is not supported here
<TJ-> clypso: If the camera has a microphone, is it connected via a USB audio device, or by analog connection to the default sound device's input port?
<christian__> Well I think they are similar in how they run a .run file. What do I open it with?
<Smurfier> Anyone feel like helping with a network issue?
<Stainedhat> christian__: you would just "chmod +x file.run" to make sure it's executable then run it with "./file.run"
<clypso> It is connected via USB @TJ
<Stainedhat> christian__: if it doesn't install the drivers correctly it probably needs to be patched.. amd is notorius for having limited support. I think only 12.04 is supported right now
<Dbugger> hey guys. Is there a command in the Terminal I can use to get the IP address to where a URL resolves?
<Stainedhat> whats the problem Smurfier?
<Stainedhat> Dbugger: dig url.com
<Smurfier> Stainedhat: I'm trying to get my Ubuntu machine and my windows network to get along.
<Dbugger> Stainedhat, thabks!
<Stainedhat> or dig +short url.com for just the ip
<Dbugger> *Thanks
<lukemorrison> christian__: You can also try #ZorinOS
<Stainedhat> no prob
<Stainedhat> Smurfier: why aren't they playing nice?
<TJ-> clypso: you probably have to select the usb audio device as the default input device, usually the alsa config sets it to -2 priority
<clypso> Creative Live Cam Optia Pro VF0380 Web Cam. That is my webcam brand. It connects via USB @Tj
<clypso> How do i do this TJ
<Stainedhat> Smurfier: or maybe I should ask what are your trying to do between them
<Smurfier> Don't know. Never had this happen before. All of the computers can ping each other, but the ubuntu one doesn't show up on the network or sees the windows machines.
<Smurfier> Just trying to share files.
<Stainedhat> Smurfier: have you setup samba?
<Smurfier> Yes.
<Stainedhat> Smurfier: is the share on the windows machine or the ubuntu machine?
<Smurfier> Both.
<Stainedhat> are you running windows 7 or 8?
<Smurfier> 8 on my laptop, 7 on my desktop
<clypso> HEY TJ. It shows "Front Mic" under Realtek ALC7888 chip. Instead of my webcam. How do i switch this ?
<Stainedhat> i think in 8 you need to turn on network discovery and file sharing.. search for network and sharing center the change advanced sharing settings.. turn on both then check for the other shares on your ubuntu machine
<Smurfier> Did that about a month ago.
<cuddylier> To use a SSD as cache on ubuntu do I need a hardware RAID card?
<TJ-> clypso: From what I can see, the Linux kernel mainline doesn't have support for that device
<Stainedhat> Smurfier: have you tried mounting it with mount.cifs on the ubuntu machine?? and you've edited your smb.conf with your linux share?
<mguy> cuddylier: RAID has nothing to do with SSD caching
<clypso> Well i have had this webcam microphone working before. But ok =/... It was working on ubuntu too
<cuddylier> Okay,  my knowledge is more lacking than I thought
<Smurfier> Stainedhat: Don't know how to mount that. I added the share via the gui and checked the file to make sure it was there. If I use the ip address through windows I can get to the share.
<cuddylier> mguy Am I able to use a SSD as cache with no extra hardware then?
<Smurfier> Just can't get ubuntu to see the windows network.
<mguy> cuddylier: You need software support
<cuddylier> mguy Is that in ubuntu by default? I couldn't find a lot on Google about it.
<TJ-> clypso: OK, maybe it is recognised automatically by the driver but the config has problems, but I see bug reports for other distros about it, and don't see any quirks handling for its ID in the kernel driver
<clypso> yea . Very depressing haha
<clypso> So maybe just throw webcam in a big bond fire with my windows cd's ?
<Stainedhat> Smurfier: Ok, so it works from the windows side to linux which is good. for the windows share to mount in linux you may need to type the following: "sudo mount.cifs //windowsIP/sharename /home/user/mountpoint -o user=username"
<Stainedhat> make sure the directory /home/user/mountpoint exists and is empty
<mguy> cuddylier: no it is not
<TJ-> clypso: does it show up in the log files when it's connected? unplug, do "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" then plug-in, wait until the messages stop, then Ctrl+C to stop the tail. Then !pastebinit the output so I can look
<cuddylier> Do you happen to know where I can find documentation on it? I'm a complete noob.
<cuddylier> mguy
<TJ-> cuddylier: To use an SSD as a cache, you would use "bcache" - block cache
<derek> Can someone help me with audio on 13.10? Fresh install.
<mguy> cuddylier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/252140/how-do-i-install-and-use-flashcache-bcache-to-cache-hdd-to-ssd
<Smurfier> Stainedhat: command not found
<Guest62820> does anyone know an easy method for software overclocking my arm enabled ubuntu device?
<cuddylier> hmm.. SSD cache seems quite complicated to setup
<Stainedhat> Smurfier: ok just try: "sudo mount -t cifs -o username=username,password=yourpass //windowsIP/sharename /home/user/mountpoint"
<Xuisce1> hi all
<lucasredsn0w> hi
<Guest62820> hola
<Guest62820> does anyone know an easy method for software overclocking my arm enabled ubuntu device?
<irssi-mike> i've used setfsb but not from linux and not with arm
<hitsujiTMO> Guest62820: that would be a hardware dependent thing. you'd have to ask peeps who use the same processor
<RedLance> Greetings.  My Ubuntu 12.04 LTS box is saturating my internet connection.  How can I figure out what it's running that would do that?
<Smurfier> Stainedhat: Success! (until my laptop's ip address changes)
<lucasredsn0w> Is it ok to replace gcc with llvm as the system's default compiler?
<Stainedhat> Smurfier: cool, just set your laptop up with a static ip and you're good to go
<TJ-> RedLance: "iftop"
<Stainedhat> RedLance: Wireshark
<lucasredsn0w> Oh I love WireShark
<RedLance> Wireshark looked good, until it said I had no adapters capable of capturing...Will iftop have the same requirment?
<FuuqUmiist> so how do i make a shortcut to a file on the panel?
<lucasredsn0w> I will now compile it
<lucasredsn0w> RedLance: run it as root
<lucasredsn0w> iftop works for me
<RedLance> lucasredsn0w: Ahhh, ok, thanks
<Stainedhat> ahh yes, iftop would be good to isolate the traffic to a particular process.. no no problems with iftop
<Stainedhat> and yes, sudo wireshark then ignor the warning
<TJ-> RedLance: iftop is the utility to use. "sudo apt-get install iftop" then  "sudo iftop -i <interface-name>" e.g. "sudo iftop -i eth0"
<RedLance> Will either one of them work if I have the network cable disconnected?
<derek> I just installed 13.10 and my audio isn't working. I've checked alsa mixer and nothing is muted; speakers are known good (work on my win 7 machine), and I've selected the correct output (HDA Intel PCH). Can someone give me a hand?>
<lucasredsn0w>  Ahh... I'm not quite sure
<Stainedhat> RedLance: yes, just choose your wireless adapter as the capture interface
<TJ-> RedLance: The interfaces don't go away, so yes, of course.
<RedLance> Stainedhat: No wireless in this box
<TJ-> RedLance: obviously, nothing will be happening so you'll not see any data
<mguy> RedLance: Does your firewall/gateway show traffic stats at all?
<TJ-> RedLance: also, learn how to use it: "man iftop"
<RedLance> Alright, I'll have to make the rest of the family "suffer" while I get some traffic
<RedLance> mguy: Sadly no...
<Stainedhat> RedLance: my bad i misread your question.. yes but i don't think you'll see much traffic with the interface disconnected
<lucasredsn0w> RedLance: Yesterday I've attacked my home router with my computer
<RedLance> Ok, thanks everybody.  I'll go give it a whirl.
<Stainedhat> RedLance: you can also try lsof -i
<lucasredsn0w> And my home's network shut down
<lucasredsn0w> For.. nearly an hour
<lucasredsn0w> I've sent 100GB of traffic to the router
<irssi-mike> RedLance: if you're wireless and connecting from an old machine a mixed mode router would drop when you connect to it overall
<Stainedhat> lol lucasredsn0w that sucks.. same thing happened to me when I was testing zmap.. started vthe scan and within 10 second the entire network ground to a halt
<RedLance> irssi-mike: Nope, not wireless.
<AmbiguousOutlier> where do i put the iso on host for kvm?
<RedLance> When I hook mine back up, my ping times to my ISP nameserver go from 6ms to 4000ms
<lucasredsn0w> AmbiguousOutlier: Anywhere you want
<lucasredsn0w> And edit the settings
<AmbiguousOutlier> lucasredsn0w: i can't navigate to it?!
<derek> I just installed 13.10 and my audio isn't working. I've checked alsa mixer and nothing is muted; speakers are known good (work on my win 7 machine), and I've selected the correct output (HDA Intel PCH). Can someone give me a hand?
<lucasredsn0w> AmbiguousOutlier: ah....
<AmbiguousOutlier> Checking installer location failed: Could not find media '/mnt/afs/documents/Virtual Machine/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso'.
<RedLance> Thanks again everybody!
<Xuisce1> np RedLance
<lucasredsn0w> AmbiguousOutlier: Recheck your path again
<lucasredsn0w> And make sure your kvm have the +r access
<skraito-0x71> hi all
<skraito-0x71> :)
<irssi-mike> derek: could be hardware failure, if not that i suspect it really is muted, try installing gnome-alsamixer and confirm it twice that is not muted also make sure you are in the audio group
<Xuisce1> hi skraito-0x71
<Xuisce1> welcome to #ubuntu
<irssi-mike> derek: pulseaudio has config files you can alter to unmute at system level
<skraito-0x71> hey guys
<skraito-0x71> :) nah i don't want to say this
<skraito-0x71> but Our os is really good guys
<skraito-0x71> we are sorry ubuntu
<skraito-0x71> thx Xuiscel
<skraito-0x71> is linux
<lucasredsn0w> skraito-0x71: Tell us the reason
<lucasredsn0w> Why "your os" is better than ours
<skraito-0x71> is coded from scracth
<pietro10> Is there a way I can find out what a  GTK+ and a KDE program see as the fontconfig? so I can figure out why my GTK+ programs use different font rendering in the absence of fonts.conf - http://imgur.com/dyfjNcz (GTK left, KDE right) - Thanks.
<kloeri> skraito-0x71: no more spam please
<lucasredsn0w> skraito-0x71: A lot of os is coded from scratch
<Stainedhat> skraito-0x71: what exactly is your os?
<lucasredsn0w> skraito-0x71: And there is Ubuntu channel so other topic are not so welcomed
<lucasredsn0w> this is
<derek> irssi-mike: just checked in gnome-alsamixer... nothing is muted. it's not a hardware failure either. Sound worked an hour ago when this machine ran Windows.
<skraito-0x71> http://astaraos.0x71.org
<skraito-0x71> take alook you'r self
<skraito-0x71> i upload kde version soon
<chare> I am liking linux mint
<chare> going to completely abandon ubuntu
<Stainedhat> skraito-0x71: no, but thanks for the offer haha
<chare> and yo guys can't stop me
<Xuisce1> nice
<Xuisce1> umm ok chare  whawtever you want
<Xuisce1> :)
<chare> we both know that ubuntu has become crap
<derek> maybe a permissions issue.
<derek> let me try something
<Xuisce1> chare:  ok
<Plasmastar> His site misidentied me as a proxy.
<Plasmastar> misidentified*
<IdleOne> back to your regularly scheduled support :)
<roadrunner> h,i everyone
<roadrunner> is there anybody?
<jonbryan> nope :x
<roadrunner> guys I wanna ask question about Perl
<AmbiguousOutlier> lucasredsn0w: hi, I triple checked iso location and tried via local and network install, not sure what you meant by +r access
<irssi-mike> derek: the pulseaudio conf i metioned is in /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output-speaker.conf
<lucasredsn0w> AmbiguousOutlier: chmod
<Bashing-om> !ask roadrunner
<Stainedhat> Plasmastar: that site was a trap
<roadrunner> is it possible programming TCP with Perl?
<Plasmastar> Stainedhat: How so?
<AmbiguousOutlier> lucasredsn0w: I have permission, virsh -c qemu:///system list, returns what wiki said it should
<roadrunner> I develop multiplayer game. I need to learn how to Socket Programming
<lucasredsn0w> Strange..
<roadrunner> where can I learn this topic with usage Java or Perl
<Stainedhat> Plasmastar: The site redirected to 0x71.org which is full of stuff like this: "0x71 (xc) Our True Jesus Church Hacker 0day xExploit"
<irssi-mike> roadrunner: isn't there a perl channel
<AmbiguousOutlier> rmmod kvm
<AmbiguousOutlier> Error: Module kvm is in use by: kvm_intel
<Plasmastar> Stainedhat: Ssshhh, not so loud. xD
<rww> Stainedhat: it isn't a trap, it's just a highly delusional person. let's move on
<Plasmastar> But yeah, I've seen the crap on the original site.
<Stainedhat> propaganda mostly but if you look at the source code it's sketchy at best
<Stainedhat> moving on...
<confusedmarsupia> Hi there, is there an alternative to samba which actually works out of the box when sharing with 7?
<Xuisce> hi all
<liuxu> hi
<irssi-mike> confusedmarsupia: i've read that nfs is faster but less secure
<tharkun> confusedmarsupia: nope unless you mess with Windows to accept ssh conections which is not particularly easy
<confusedmarsupia> security is of zero concern,  my aunt just wants  it to work and she will not touch a config file or terminal
<tharkun> irssi-mike: nfs and windows don't exactly mix nicely
<irssi-mike> tharkun: good to know
<confusedmarsupia> I want the equivalent of "turn off all security and share everything with everyone"
<irssi-mike> confusedmarsupia: well seems like you could map a network drive, would be the easiest thing for her
<tharkun> confusedmarsupia: the last time i messed with mandriva they had a nice kde interface to configure samba. Actually gnome also has one I'm just not familiar with it
<confusedmarsupia> It seems strange that sharing is not a default part of ubuntu, is there a reason for that?
<\x00> NetFlix Desktop Icon is not OPENING.
<confusedmarsupia> eh, screw it, I think I'll tell her to use thumb drives.
<\x00> How about her index drivers
<\x00> drives*
<AmbiguousOutlier> does anyone know what this means? rmmod kvm
<AmbiguousOutlier> Error: Module kvm is in use by: kvm_intel
<AmbiguousOutlier> ~$ rmmod kvm
<AmbiguousOutlier> Error: Module kvm is in use by: kvm_intel
<irssi-mike> confusedmarsupia: if you're sharing a folder in windows then linux file manager or nautilus (not sure which one is default) will display it under networks
<daftykins> AmbiguousOutlier: it means the module is active. what are you REALLY trying to do?
<confusedmarsupia> it doesn't irssi-mike, the windows computer shows up but it wont open
<confusedmarsupia> similarly, the windows pc sees ubuntu but wont open the shared folders
<irssi-mike> confusedmarsupia: if you want to share linux files with windows then of course samba, once you map the drive windows will retian the login information.
<AmbiguousOutlier> daftykins: following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation, but my virt-manager on the guest is throwing up an error stating it can't find the iso
<irssi-mike> confusedmarsupia: meaning your linux will be drive L:\ in win 7, for example
<daftykins> AmbiguousOutlier: so you put it in the path it expects?
<AmbiguousOutlier> daftykins: Checking installer location failed: Could not find media '/home/rhys/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso'.
<AmbiguousOutlier> rhys@banana:~$ ls
<AmbiguousOutlier> ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<daftykins> AmbiguousOutlier: are you committed to KVM? virtualbox no good?
<AmbiguousOutlier> KVM was supposed to be the official supported VM?!
<daftykins> AmbiguousOutlier: regardless of whether it is i don't have any experience with it, so i'm just asking
<hesiodo> hola
<AmbiguousOutlier> daftykins: cool, i'll google virtualbox, know any good how to's?
<daftykins> AmbiguousOutlier: nothing off hand i'm afraid. just be sure to use the non-open one if you want things like USB support
<confusedmarsupia> yeah, no the ubuntu machine still can't see any of the win shares and trying to map a drive just says windows can't access the ubuntu machine
<\x00> g
<\x00> l
<confusedmarsupia> this is a pretty crappy user experience and I am getting raged at here.  I searched in the software centre, but i am not seeing any samba gui options
<confusedmarsupia> or more acurately, it says samba has a gui, but there is no reference to it anywhere and running "samba" just starts the service.
<herpderphurr> I'm thinking about converting one of my partitions to a btrfs partition. Would anyone recommend (or recommend against) doing this?
<SchrodingersScat> !info gadmin-samba | confusedmarsupia
<ubottu> confusedmarsupia: gadmin-samba (source: gadmin-samba): GTK+ configuration tool for samba. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 129 kB, installed size 434 kB
<felix__> hola
<SchrodingersScat> confusedmarsupia: I found that with 'apt-cache search samba'
<irssi-mike> confusedmarsupia: add her username to group sambashare and edit one config file, should be all that need to do with samba. ubuntu should see the share whether you have network discovery on or not so that's a mystery ( i would try rebooting ubuntu)
<confusedmarsupia> we've decided to just use google drive, its much easier than all this palaver. Thanks anyway.  In future i don't think I'll be recommending ubuntu for my family
<irssi-mike> confusedmarsupia: dropbox is actually a great thing too
<confusedmarsupia> indeed, anything that just works is better than things which don't
<SchrodingersScat> ssh/rsync is better anyway
<fishcooker> i have server that doesn't install xorg.. i want to disable input devices; mouse and keyboard.. what should i do?
<\x00> ?
<AmbiguousOutlier> what package needs to be installed virtualbox guest
<Xuisce> hey all
<AaronB> My Ubuntu gives me a letterbox every time I try to change the resolution to 1600x900, anyone have any suggestions?
<antrueya> why isn't ubuntu one working???
<antrueya> I GET AUTH_FAILED ALL THE TIME
<irssi-mike> fishcooker: what have you tried to get to "doesn't install xorg" and i'm not sure about the disabling inputs, i supose you could modprobe -r or something
<irssi-mike> AaronB: i use scaling with the comman xrandr, man xrandr is all i can think of
<antrueya> really.. why the #¤%&#¤/ cant ubuntu one file storage just use the same password as the web page
<antrueya> now it isnt even working.. fuck ubuntu
<AmbiguousOutlier> antrueya: chill out and try again tomorrow, it'll all be fine in the morning
<AmbiguousOutlier> :)
<antrueya> why does it say AUTH_FAILED when I use correct password
<irssi-mike> antrueya: try using caps, maybe you had cap lock on when you set it up
<Kekai> Hello
<irssi-mike> Kekai: you got a question?
<Kekai> I run A lenovo Ideapad model s10 Netbook. I have 200GB of Hard dis space and 512mb of Ram. I want to upgrade to 13.10. I currently use 12.04 LTS. Is it a good Idea to upgrade to a non LTS version to prepare for 14.04 LTS?
<Kekai> Will my Hardware support anything higher than 12.04 LTS?
<Beldar> Kekai, wait till 14.04 is released and upgrade to it, both are lts
<Kekai> I heard of new features in anything past 12.04 LTS and I didnt know if I should upgrade.
<rww> Kekai: there are two supported versions to upgrade to directly from 12.04: 12.10, and 14.04 (when it's released). If you upgrade to 12.10, you will then have to go 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 > 14.04, which will suck
<rww> Kekai: download a 13.10 live CD and boot from the CD (without installing) to try it out?
<aaron_> Does anyone have any idea how I can get rid of the letterboxes on my screen when I am in 1600 x 900 reso?
<Kekai> so I cant download the ISO and do a Hard drive?
<Kekai> *Hard drive wipe?
<rww> Kekai: that would work too, yes
<Kekai> okay I am backing up my data.
<irssi-mike> your netbook isn't a server so i would toss the latest stable software on it and if your hardware isn't brand spanking new you shouldn't have any problem with either
<Kekai> well its old
<Kekai> from 2009
<Kekai> my first PC to have ubuntu
<Kekai> previous had Windows Vista on it
<wheatthin> :) my computer is from 2008.. runs great on ubuntu
<Kekai> which version?
<wheatthin> 13.10
<Kekai> oh good
<bblinder> lubuntu for those older ones, works brilliantly.
<wheatthin> but then again... it's a server 0.o
<Kekai> oh no
<XUisce1> hi all
<wheatthin> xubuntu would be my next install if my graphics card wasn't capable
<irssi-mike> Kekai: vista was complete disaster
<Kekai> irssi-mike: I agree
<Kekai> it RSOD on me
<Kekai> not even 6 months after I bought it
<XUisce1> hi Kekai
<XUisce1> and irssi-mike
<Kekai> I am losing faith in MS
<wheatthin> <-- dual quad core xeons, so just cause it's old doesn't make it utterly useless :P
<XUisce1> haha
<bblinder> wheatthin: out of curiosity, why xubuntu over lubuntu?
<Kekai> Vista was a disaster, 7 is okay unless you got a bug in it that makes it look pirated.
<irssi-mike> Kekai: I liked 3.1, xp and then 7.. 8 made me crazy until 8.1 came out
<wheatthin> bblinder, just cause you get more graphical functionality.. and it's rounder I guess, so more appealing
<Kekai> 8 is a disaster
<XUisce1> thats true i hate Vista as much as the next persoon
<Kekai> my Xbox caught fire
<Kekai> the 360 died of RROD a week after purchase
<irssi-mike> Kekai: 8.1 lets me obviate that awful "blitz screen"
<Kekai> so I am losing faith int he company
<wheatthin> 8.1 just takes some getting used to, as long as you don't have the rt version lol.. but that's for another channel
<Kekai> Now lets talk programs
<Kekai> In 12.04 LTS I run Google chrome, Skype, Quassel/KVirc, Spotify, and Nightingale
<Kekai> These are my main staples on All the ubuntus I had
<Foxhoundz> How can I create a network folder from a PC running Windows 8.1
<Kekai> Do any of these have compatability issues.
<Foxhoundz> I've established a direct PC-to-PC connection using an ethernet and assigned them both static IPs
<irssi-mike> Kekai: spotify, what for, win's got hostednetwork built in
<Foxhoundz> both are pinging each other correctly
<irssi-mike> Kekai: never mind i thought you meant conectify
<Xuisce> test test
<aliendude5300> how can i delete every file that my user has access to, excluding the home directory on a live system (not using root user)? I want to prepare for a reinstall and clear out any garbage.
<Kekai> I meant for Ubuntu 13.10
<Kekai> If there was any issues I should be aware of with the aforementioned programs
<Kekai> I have 12.04.03 on a USB key
<Foxhoundz> Someone must know!
<Kekai> and now I have 13.10 on a USB key
<Kekai> many USB keys
<pietro10> Is there any other place (or another network?) where I can go to get help with my gtk+ apps on kde font problem if no one here knows?
<eflynn> do you have any suggestions for setting up a pressed? i have vmware fusion and the ubuntu iso
<Kekai> http://askubuntu.com/questions/421493/is-it-a-good-idea-to-upgade-from-12-04-lts-to-13-10
<Kekai> I thought I would ask the AskuUbuntu community
<Ademan_> anyone know where evince stores its bookmarks?
<desti_T2> upgrade ram
<eflynn> 512mb? ew
<desti_T2> (even if you don't update)
<Kekai> I tried
<Kekai> I get black screens and it wont start up
<Kekai> tried a 2GB
<Kekai> but what worries me is that he tried to deteriate me from upgrading
<Kekai> any reason why?
<ggreer> how can I disable that drum sound on startup in 13.10?
<ggreer> all the guides seem to be for older versions of ubuntu that don't use unity
<apb1963> OerHeks: yes, nixnote from ppa.... sorry for late reply.. I got pulled away
<Kekai> Maybe I might switch to persay a lighter *buntu
<hewhomust_> xfces nice
<Kekai> Xubuntu?
<hewhomust_> yeah
<Kekai> Ahh
<Kekai> Voyger
<Kekai> the other Linux I had was based of Xubuntu
<hewhomust_> xfce i think you mean not xubuntu
<Kekai> no
<Kekai> it said at the startup and download screen "Based off Xubuntu 12.10"
<hewhomust_> hmm whats it called?
<Kekai> any problems I had they sent me to Xubuntu sites to fix them
<hewhomust_> ozo?
<hewhomust_> ozos
<Kekai> Voyager Linux
<hewhomust_> ok
<Kekai> what about using Gnome?
<Kekai> is that lighter?
<hewhomust_> kekai how much ram do you have?
<Kekai> 512mb
<Kekai> This thing came out in 2009
<jasef> That seems a little low even for 2009 o-o.
<hewhomust_> i would recommend xfce
<Kekai> its a netbook
<jasef> Ahh, that explains it I guess.
<Kekai> it came with windows XP on it
<jasef> Eww
<hewhomust_> openbox is my favourite light alternative
<Kekai> orignally I was gonna upgrade to ubuntu 13.10
<Kekai> i currently run 12.04 LTS
<hewhomust_> Kekai:  if its fast enough just use it
<Kekai> it used to be fast
<Kekai> but lately its running slow
<Kekai> so i was gonna do a wipe and start fresh with 13.10
<hewhomust_> Kekai: mostly full?
<Kekai> out of 200 I am using 10 GB
<hewhomust_> wow so 190 free thats weird
<Kekai> it started when I download the google hangout plugin
<Kekai> but thats been gone for sometime now
<redlance> Okay...using Wireshark, I determined that my computer was participating in the DDoS thru the NTP monlist exploit.  However, I see no evidence that my computer is running the NTP daemon...So now I'm more confused...
<Kekai> So I looked up the requirements for 13.10
<Kekai> Saucy Salamander (13.10 32-bit)
<Kekai> 384 MB of RAM
<Kekai> 700 MHz processor (about Intel Celeron or better)
<Kekai> 5 GB of hard-drive space
<Kekai> VGA capable of 1024x768 screen resolution
<Kekai> Either a CD/DVD drive or a USB port for the installer media
<Kekai> sory for the spam
<hewhomust_> wow pastebin much
<Kekai> I have 512mb of ram and 5GB HDD space
<redlance> Why would my computer be responding to an NTP request when it is not running the NTP daemon?
<nishee> when i try to install app using terminal ..an error occurs .could nt open lock file var/lib/dokg/lock
<hewhomust_> nishee ps -ef | grep apt
<Bashing-om> nishee: Have you more than one instance of the package manager(s) open at same time ? apt, software center or synaptic ?
<nishee> i dont understand wat u said
<nishee> i am new to this opearating sys
<daftykins> nishee: check the software centre / update manager isn't open
<nishee> yes it is open
<jozefk> how do I activate nvidia driver and use it instead of nouveau?
<b0x> with great pain
<obsidian> Recently, my Mozilla applications stopped working, well, actually they stopped starting i.e., whenever I clicked on 'Firefox' or 'Thunderbird' in my application launcher, nothing happened. I tried launching my applications from the command line to see what the heck was up and for whatever reason I get this error "Could not create gnome accelerators directory '~/.gnome2/accels': Permission denied." I found a temporary work-around at
<obsidian> the command line with 'sudo' but do I really have to give Firefox and Thunderbird super user privileges whenever I want to use them?
<somsip> sounds like at some point in the past you've run something as sudo when it wasn't needed, and that has incorrectly changed permissions on some directories, so now you need to use sudo again just to make them work
<obsidian> somsip, interesting. Thanks, so ..do you know (off the top of your head) if there's any quick fix?
<Kekai> Does 13.10 come with Wifi drivers?
<somsip> obsidian: run it in terminal, and look for which directories are 'permission denied'. IF these are in home, you should be safe to chwon obsidian:obsidian -R {directory}, or whatever your user name is
<rww> or just do that with directory set to /home/obsidian/
<somsip> rww: make sense
<somsip> *makes
<obsidian> Awesome! Ok, ..thank you. I'm gonna give it shot ..
<Bashing-om> nishee: You get it figured out ? All good now ?
<daftykins> nishee: you can't install via terminal when either are open
<Tom1> how to install puppy linux with ubuntu using grub?
<aidalgol> Is configuring grub2 any different, from the user's perspective, when using EFI?
<BlueProtoman> How come certain packages are kept back when I try to run sudo apt-get upgrade?  And how can I update said kept-back packages?
<rww> BlueProtoman: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TLF> hello
<James0r2> trying to revert to xfce 4.10 from 4.11. removed the xubuntu ppas after using ppa-purge but i'm still on 4.11
<Beldar> aidalgol, to broad a question really, can you define the configuring you mean?
<BlueProtoman> rww: What's the difference between that and regular upgrade?
<aidalgol> Beldar: Is the process still 1) update-grub 2) install-grub ?
<TLF> it's there an explanation for apt-cache to work like charm as a regular user, and to take more than 10 minutes for a single search as a root user?
<obsidian> somsip, here's the verdict: I changed the permission of the folder in question with chmod and now my Mozilla apps are working just fine from the app launcher! THANKS A TON!!
<James0r2> here is my apt-cache policy for xfwm4 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6941286/
<aidalgol> *after installing a secondary OS
<Beldar> aidalgol, Grub has a boot partition in a efi is all update is the same
<Tom1>  aidalgol: i mean i have installed ubuntu and puppy linux on same hdd, but when grub appears i can only see the ubuntu os, it doesn;t shows me the puppy linux os .
<TLF> +
<aidalgol> Beldar: Great, thanks!
<Tom1> Beldar:i have installed ubuntu and puppy linux on same hdd, but when grub appears i can only see the ubuntu os, it doesn;t shows me the puppy linux os .
<aidalgol> Tom1: Sounds like you just need to run update-grub, then install-grub (with the appropriate arguments, so read the man pages first).
<James0r2> anyone help me out?
<irssi-mike> aidalgol: 90 percent positive it's grub-install and not install-grub
<aidalgol> irssi-mike: Oh, right.  It *used* to be the other way 'round.
<aaron_> Anyone able to help me with some screen resolution issues?
<somsip> obsidian: cool
<Diplomatico> Hello I need help with non detected pen drive...
<James0r2> trying to revert to xfce 4.10 from 4.11. removed the xubuntu ppas after using ppa-purge but i'm still on 4.11
<Ben64> Diplomatico: unplug it, wait 10 seconds, plug it back in, wait 10 seconds, then pastebin the output of "dmesg"
<Diplomatico> Ok.
<Diplomatico> Ben64, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6941337/
<Ben64> Diplomatico: not seeing anything being plugged in. are you sure the drive works? does the usb port work for other devices?
<Diplomatico> The usb port does work.
<Diplomatico> This pen drive is not working since I formatted it.
<Diplomatico> It's not recognized by any OS.
<Diplomatico> I even opened it, and tested the continuity with a multitester...
<Diplomatico> And it read ok.
<Ben64> uh... you shouldn't be attaching a multimeter to a flash drive. if its not working on any computer, it's likely busted
<Flat4ForLife> this ^^
<Flat4ForLife> your pen drive worked before you formatted it?
<Diplomatico> Oh...
<Diplomatico> It worked.
<Diplomatico> Yes, it was recognized.
<Flat4ForLife> what did you format it to? and what did you use?
<Diplomatico> So far I formatted it with gparted I think, in Puppy.
<Diplomatico> And then, boom, not recognized.
<Flat4ForLife> so even gparted doesnt recognize it?
<Diplomatico> Not Gparted, nothing...
<Flat4ForLife> have you tried it in another computer? not just another OS?
<Diplomatico> Yes I tried different computers.
<Flat4ForLife> as Ben64 said, if no computer recognizes it, then it probably died
<Diplomatico> It's so unlikely to be dead, because it's just after formatting, it's suspicious.
<Diplomatico> I think I formatted it to ext3.
<Diplomatico> Can't remember for sure.
<Flat4ForLife> well, gparted would recognize that. however, it could have been that something was not recognizing it after you formatted it and just needed to be done another way, but when you put the multimeter on it then it fried it
<Flat4ForLife> "could" have, not saying it did
<Diplomatico> The multimeter was one of the last actions.It didn't work way before testing it.
<Flat4ForLife> any indicator light or anything on the pen drive?
<Ben64> even if the format failed hard, it'd still show up in dmesg
<Ben64> its not sending any information at all
<Diplomatico> no ligths...
<Diplomatico> Ok, so no hope.
<Diplomatico> Not even a clue to what to do with the hardware??
<Flat4ForLife> its a flash drive, just toss it and get a new one
<Diplomatico> That would be the easy/capitalist way.
<Diplomatico> Haha.
<DrManhattan> no no no
<DrManhattan> Diplomatico, do you have a windows VM?
<DrManhattan> let me see if bootice has a linux version
<Diplomatico> No, DrManhattan.
<Diplomatico> What is that>?
<Diplomatico> Is it the virtual thing for windows?
<DrManhattan> Diplomatico, a program called bootice is what I use to restore flash drives to their original state when i format them strangely
<Diplomatico> Ok, let me try it!
<Diplomatico> Do I google it?
<DrManhattan> it is a program for windows, so you'd need a windows VM or a windows box
<DrManhattan> Hold on I'll get you the directions too
<Diplomatico> Ok, ty...
<DrManhattan> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/restoring-your-usb-key-partition/   and go down to where it says "Or alternately, Windows users could use BOOTICE"
<Diplomatico> I'm starting a Windows pc...I'll download it there...
<Flat4ForLife> would ubuntu run very well on a older laptop? pentium 4, 650ish mb ram, 128mb video card?
<ianorlin> I don't think with unity
<ianorlin> it could run lubuntu
<Flat4ForLife> ok ill look at it. any other suggestions for a linux laptop?
<Ansem> Hey, I'm having weird permissions issues on a CIFS share I'm mounting from a NAS
<Ansem> Specifically, I can't alter permissions on all sorts of files, and I don't even seem to own directories I create
<Diplomatico> Flat4ForLife, I downloaded bootice...
<Diplomatico> Now>>
<Flat4ForLife> I think you were meaning DrManhattan
<Diplomatico> Oh...
<Diplomatico> Yeah.
<DrManhattan> :) all good
<Diplomatico> DrManhattan
<Diplomatico> Sorry
<Flat4ForLife> No biggie
<Diplomatico> I got bootice.
<Diplomatico> Now?What to do?
<Diplomatico> Call Batman...
<Diplomatico> Hahaa
<DrManhattan> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/restoring-your-usb-key-partition/   and go down to where it says "Or alternately, Windows users could use BOOTICE"
<DrManhattan> then follow those directions
<Diplomatico> Ok...
<DrManhattan> and I want to openly apologize to the channel for doing windows stuff here but it is a very special case and this is a solution I know works, at least for me
<Diplomatico> Bad luck,
<Diplomatico> It doesn't show in the destination disk...
<Diplomatico> Not recognized.
<DrManhattan> Hmm what does disk management show
<Diplomatico> Where is disk management??
<Diplomatico> You mean device manager?
<Flat4ForLife> control panel > admin tools > device manager
<Diplomatico> Ok...
<DrManhattan> NO
<DrManhattan> not device manager
<DrManhattan> DISK management
<Flat4ForLife> isnt disk management in device manager?
<DrManhattan> right click my computer, select Manage, go down to disk management
<cuddylier> Why is this cronjob going every minute instead of hour?
<cuddylier> * */5 * * * screen -S creative -s bash -p 0 -X stuff "`printf "\015plotme resetexpired plotworld\r"`"
<cuddylier> I mean every 5 minutes
<DrManhattan> its under computer management
<ianorlin> cuddylier: do you have an * in minutes
<Diplomatico> Got it.It shows only the HDD.
<DrManhattan> Diplomatico, the drive is hosed
<Diplomatico> So, yeah...
<cuddylier> ianorlin Yes
<Diplomatico> Hosed???
<ianorlin> that does it every minute
<Flat4ForLife> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand back to square one
<Diplomatico> What's that?? Dead?
<cuddylier> What do I put instead if I want it to be just every 5 hours?
<DrManhattan> Diplomatico, ruined
<Diplomatico> Alrighty then!!!
<DrManhattan> sorry
<Diplomatico> Thank you so much even for a lost cause!!!
<Diplomatico> Haha
<Diplomatico> Thank you again!
<Diplomatico> I shall use it as a key holder!!
<ianorlin> put sometihng different in minutes as that does it every minute as * means any time in that range
<mogey> Need help setting up xfx Radeon HD 6670 GPU for Ubuntu please. No idea what to do
<Flat4ForLife> what version of ubuntu?
<jozefk> how can I get nvidia drivers working?
<Flat4ForLife> jozefk, what version of ubuntu? what card do you have? what have you tried?
<mogey> ubuntu 13.10
<Flat4ForLife> mogey, have you used the "Software and Updates" option in system settings?
<jozefk> Flat4ForLife, 12.04.4 64bit. nvidia optimus, which is supported now natively by latest nvidia drivers I read on the internet. so far what I tried is this: first it was working with nouveau drivers but the external monitor on HDMI didn't work good. graphics were delaying and so on. so I tried bumblebee, that one messed up the whole thing. now I want to just install nvidia drivers and use those and see if it will work
<Flat4ForLife> jozefk, same with mogey, did you try the "Software and Updates" option in system settings to install the proprietary drivers that way?
<Flat4ForLife> im unsure if thats in 12.04 though
<Flat4ForLife> just asking
<mogey> ive done the software and updates, but when i click details it doesnt show my gpu under graphics
<Flat4ForLife> under "Additional Drivers" it doesnt list your card?
<jozefk> Flat4ForLife, I installed the drivers from Additional software but they are not in use
<mogey> ya and underneath it says this device is using and alternative driver
<Flat4ForLife> jozefk, what happened exactly after you installed the nvidia drivers through there?
<Flat4ForLife> mogey, have you followed a guide such as this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Guest4194> what is *nix
<Guest4194> & posix environment?
<Flat4ForLife> based on unix
<jozefk> Flat4ForLife, it happens nothing. intel is working only
<Flat4ForLife> jozefk, did you run the xconfig during/after install?
<jozefk> sudo modprobe nvidia
<jozefk> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<jozefk> xconfig? no
<jozefk> I actually tried to run X -configure
<jozefk> still don't see anything happened
<Flat4ForLife> after you install the nvidia drivers, you need to run nvidia-xconfig to redo your xconf file, and blacklist the stock drivers
<jozefk> stock driver? nouveu?
<Flat4ForLife> yes
<jozefk> I blacklisted that already
<Flat4ForLife> ok, did you create aliases in your blacklist file for nvidia drivers?
<Flat4ForLife> reconfigure your xconf file?
<Flat4ForLife> xorg.conf*
<[[LEONN]]> hello
<Flat4ForLife> have you followed a guide such as this jozefk https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Flat4ForLife> hi [[LEONN]]
<jozefk> I haven't created aliases
<jozefk> yet
<jozefk> let me try now fist the nvidia-xconfig
<jozefk> nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<[[LEONN]]> I made some
<jozefk> I don't have xorg.conf file
<Flat4ForLife> jozefk, are you back on nouveau? did you remove the nvidia drivers?
<[[LEONN]]> with bans y everthing
<jozefk> no I am not back on nouveau and I haven't removed nvidia drivers.
<ItsMeLenny> i have a program that wants to access /dev/tts/USB0 which doesnt exist, is there a way to temporary link usb to that location
<grendal_prime> has anyone got netflix-desktop to work?
<mogey> still trying to get the latest drivers for xfx Radeon HD 6670 on Ubuntu 13.10 saucy. any idea whta i need to do?
<jozefk> this looks like many people have problems with graphic cards in linux. what a hell
<jozefk> will buy computers with intel graphics only in the future
<Flat4ForLife> mogey, did you see my post from a little bit ago?
<Ben64> jozefk: the problem is optimus for you, my nvidia cards work fine
<q0> Is modern compiler implementation a good book to get into comp design and things like superscalar and the alternatives ?
<jozefk> what is the problem with AMD then?
<Flat4ForLife> jozefk, some people do some people dont...cant throw it all out just because some have issues
<Flat4ForLife> i have a nvidia card that no one can get to work either. but im still dinking around with it
<Ben64> jozefk: amd has never been great on linux
<jozefk> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<Flat4ForLife> ItsMeLenny, have you looked at symbolic links?
<Flat4ForLife> oh nvm, h quit
<Ben64> Flat4ForLife: what nvidia card can you not get working?
<Flat4ForLife> GeForce 8600M GT on my macbook
<jozefk> I need HDMI to work or my main OS can't be Linux
<Ben64> Flat4ForLife: should work with latest driver
<Flat4ForLife> Ben64, it doesnt. i have tried 3 different versions
<Ben64> you may be doing something wrong, nvidia is pretty painless to get going
<Flat4ForLife> jozefk, if you are not on nouveau and have not uninstalled nvidia drivers, what are you currently using to boot?
<jozefk> Flat4ForLife, intel
<Flat4ForLife> Ben64, i very well could be, yes. i have tried many different resolutions online and had some help in here. couldnt get it working
<Ben64> Flat4ForLife: are you sure its a video card problem and not a screen problem
<Flat4ForLife> Ben64, how would it be a screen problem?
<Ben64> Flat4ForLife: not giving correct edid so it can't tell what res to run at
<Flat4ForLife> i tried setting the res manually, still wouldnt work
<Flat4ForLife> jozefk, did you install the latest linux headers before installing bumblebee/bbswitch?
<Flat4ForLife> Ben64, it could be a screen config problem, but i still haven't been able to get it to work
<bioman> Morning
<Flat4ForLife> hi
<bioman> Please have a look at this shot : http://postimg.org/image/76ckwuisn/
<bioman> I've tried Ubnuntu 12.04-4 lts, but dont' like like. Back to my distro, some foler icons in Xfce are the ubuntu ones, not my theme.
<bioman> Can anyone help me please ?
<Ben64> bioman: i'm not sure what you're asking
<bioman> Ben64: look at the shot : the "Musique", "Images", "Téléchargemnts" icons are not the right ones
<jozefk> Flat4ForLife, I installed the headers together with bumblebee
<jozefk> and bumblebee worked but not on HDMI
<jozefk> I was not able to get HDMI working
<Ben64> bioman: what distro are you running?
<bioman> Ben64: I think I've found how to get my icons back : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xdg_user_directories I use Arch
<Ben64> then why are you in ubuntu support?
<Flat4ForLife> !arch | bioman
<Flat4ForLife> yarg
<bioman> Ben64: because that's ubuntu related
<Ben64> bioman: i don't see how it's ubuntu related when you're in arch
<arceye> is it possible to write a little batch file kind of thing to open a terminal with a specific command ? I know a batch file is a windows thing but it was the best way I could describe what I want to do
<iceroot> arceye: gnome-terminal -e your-command
<Ben64> arceye: yes, but it's usually a bash script, not batch in linux
<arceye> iceroot, Ben64 thanks
<ainx> hello need help here
<ainx> i got some trouble with installation flashplayer and i need to abort and stop the installation because i was install it manually
<ainx> anyone here?
<irssi-mike> ainx grab the gz from adobe then cp the .so to /usr/share/mozilla/plugins
<ainx> no, i mean
<ainx> i mean i need to abort ll the proccess installation flash
<ainx> *all
<irssi-mike> or is it /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<irssi-mike> ainx: you mean you want to stop apt-get
<ainx> yes
<irssi-mike> ainx: not sure i've ever had to do that but if you abort with ctrl+c i think it would leave apt-get hanging
<irssi-mike> so dont do that
<ainx> stop forever and never to do this "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem"
<helmut_> hi
<ainx> because it's can be
<ainx> can't*
<Gregted> Anyone online know how to edit text in Scribus?
<BlitzHere> Hi all
<BlitzHere> Quck question
<ianorlin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mogey> atest version of amd drivers acceptable for ubuntu 13.10?
<BlitzHere> Can I install an EFI enabled sustem through the mini ISO?
<BlitzHere> My system boots in legacy mode jsut fine
<BlitzHere> But jsut want to know
<mogey> does anyone know the latest version of amd drivers that are acceptable on ubuntu 13.10
<BlitzHere> I suppose I could create a ~100MB and mount it at /boot/efi during installation but would that even work?
<psykid> ....
<Ansem> Hey, weird issues
<Ansem> I have a CIFs share from a NAS
<Ansem> I can create files, but I'm still getting back permission errors
<Ansem> as in, I do 'touch blah', get a permissions error, but then blah is there
<BlitzHere> Sigh, I should read mote
<BlitzHere> Does boot-repair work off live boot USBs?
<Busybyeski> how can i make ls recursive?
<Busybyeski> oh.. i'm an idiot
<l0o0> I waa confused about the output when i used vgaswitcheroo to switch bwtweent IGD and DIS. The output is 0:DIS: :DynPwr:0000:01:00.0 1:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0 2:DIS-Audio: :Pwr:0000:01:00.1
<l0o0> Both IGD and DIS are powered
<thurstylark> I need some help mounting an smb share hosted by a ubuntu server and mounted by a second smb server. I keep getting cifs error 13 and I have no idea how to fix it.
<thurstylark> sorry. second ubuntu server.
<l0o0> I have Ubuntu14.04 on my laptop
<MaximumTimbo> Hello, I have two users on the same machine and I want them to have access to the same folders. Some of the folder that I want to share are hidden, like wine. I want to avoid installing the same applications for two users. How?
<ainx> help please ;(
<jozefk> is there anybody with optimus nvidia and ubuntu 12.04.4?
<Prest0> is ther any linux terminal that shows the promp line in bold, then all the results parsed? something like a chat...it will be much more easy to read
<Prest0> than everything in same color and joined
<Gnea> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<whizkid> What do we hav here?/
<whizkid> elementary os is awesome. :))
<Gnea> whizkid: is that an app available in ubuntu?
<whizkid> Nope! its an ubuntu based distro.
<rww> (see #elementary for discussion and support)
<Gnea> ah
<Gnea> UEFI baffles me. I transferred my HDD to a new system and it doesn't seem to like booting into an X environment.
<Gnea> and it won't say why, either.
<Gnea> I guess ubuntu needs to know how to handle uefi... perhaps grub is what I need to look at
<jjavaholic> where can I find an app for bulk xmp tag-value adding
<jozefk> Does it makes sense to install lxde on Ubuntu 12.04 and use it instead of unity? Would it work and how long?
<keplr> Why not use Lubuntu?
<rww> because they already have Ubuntu installed, I expect
<jozefk> Is lubuntu LTS?
<rww> jozefk: Lubuntu 10.04 was unofficially, I think 12.04 isn't, and 14.04 will be.
<jozefk> That's why I would like to install lxde on Ubuntu if possible and if it is supported
<irssi-mike> jozefk: i'd compare your choice in GUI to which brand of tires to use will void my warranty
<jozefk> Don't know if it will work and be supported or not
<Wug> when it comes to "officially supported", most things are supported via trial and error
<Wug> only a few simple sets of things are easily and uniquely reproducible, and have a subject matter expert here to help with
<Wug> it might be that what you want is impossible, or it might be easy, but chances are only one or two of us here has ever done it, and they're probably afk.  you won't know until you try
<Wug> if you run into issues along the way, post about them and those of us who have run into similar problems in the past will chime in as they notice
<Wug> you can do too many things with ubuntu to document or support all of them.  sometimes you're on your own
<jozefk> So you are saying most of you are just using unity?
<Wug> I was irritated by unity at first but it has grown on me
<Wug> and gotten better
<jozefk> Then I have to get used to it too
<Wug> well, you certainly don't have to
<Wug> but experimenting with your graphical environment is a fairly in-depth undertaking
<Wug> it will require lots of time, work, and experience to get anything done.
<Wug> and also research
<Wug> but if you have no shortage of those things, you can change it to be however you want
<irssi-mike> jozefk: i like unity and gnome but on a machine with less resources lxde all the way
<jozefk> Don't have time
<dzhus> My Postgres won't start, does anyone have ideas why? http://dpaste.com/1624758/
<hewhomust> sudo
<rww> hewhomust: they're running as root in the first line
<rww> so not that
<hewhomust> yeah just noticed it after i said that
<MaximumTimbo> I was messing users and groups trying to make sharing of folder between two users on the same computer a little more seamless. Both of my users are now "standard" and my root password no longer works. How can I fix this?
<Anden> anyone good at xbindkeys syntax? i'd like to make my Mouse button 5 (supposedly called b:9) to become my left shift
<Anden> i can kinda get it to work but not completely, i want it to simulate keydown when pressing b:9 and keyup when releasing b:9 but the following doesn't work:
<hewhomust>  MaximumTimbo: what do you mean your root password doesnt work?
<MaximumTimbo> hewhomust, just what I said....
<Anden> "xte 'keydown Shift_L'"
<Anden> b:9
<Anden> "xte 'keyup Shift_L'"
<Anden> b:9 + release
<hewhomust> MaximumTimbo: tried using passwd?
<Anden> all that happens is that nothing happens when i press down on the mouse button and when i release it it constantly holds down shift >_<
<MaximumTimbo> hewhomust, passwd doesn't work
<hewhomust> MaximumTimbo: tried booting into a live cd chrooting into the partition and changing the password?
<MaximumTimbo> hewhomust, I've never done that before. Docs?
<irssi-mike> i think all u gotta do is mount /dev/sdaX /mnt then chroot /mnt but i could be wrong
<hewhomust> irssi-mike:  your right
<hewhomust> thats it
<hewhomust> then just run passwd user
<irssi-mike> sudo fdisk -l to find X
<hewhomust> MaximumTimbo: how did you add them to the groups too? you might have just removed them the other groups
<humbag> MaximumTimbo: as each user, enter 'groups' in terminal, if you do not see the word sudo you must enter the filesystem from a live cd or usb
<humbag> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot   and  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2135146
<hewhomust> humbag: he gone
<jozefk> which release of Ubuntu most of the people here use? latest or LTS?
<rww> jozefk: latest
<hewhomust> lts cant be bothered upgrading every 6 months
<cloudy_nz> I'm using 13.04 and grumpy now updates have been cut off
<Ruda> hi
<Actionparsnip> Hi ruda
<hewhomust> hi Ruda
<jozefk> I kind of like LTS too
<Ruda> do U speak polish ?
<Actionparsnip> !polish
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<LeFluff> g'mornin'!!
<Actionparsnip> Hi lefluff
<hewhomust> hi LeFluff
<LeFluff> I have no idea what to talk about, I just miss Ubuntu.
<hewhomust> lol what do you use?
<LeFluff> mac.
<LeFluff> Not quite Ubuntu
<hewhomust> i hate macs
<hewhomust> but thats just an economic position
<LeFluff> The economic thing got me actually. Spent money on OS X apps..but I so want Ubuntu
<Actionparsnip> Lefluff: there are mac channels here on freenode
<Actionparsnip> Lefluff: ubuntu also runs on mac
<LeFluff> I miss Ubuntu, not OS X
<geirha> LeFluff: Install VirtualBox, then install Ubuntu in a VM
<hewhomust> gods i hate os x even more than the price of macs
<LeFluff> better than windows, but its no Ubuntu.
<LeFluff> I just need to tighten the belt, wipe a cheap netbook...
<Actionparsnip> Hewhomust: and "build quality" they always shout about. Funny things are macs
<LeFluff> VM idea was good btw
<LeFluff> just didnt want to put a 6yo mac through that. HDD is.......shaky.
<LeFluff> I dont want to tear down a mini for the third time.
<LeFluff> Thumb drives are fast on read, painful on write
<hewhomust> the thing i hate the most about macs is the proprietary hardware crap
<hewhomust> os x
<LeFluff> Driver hell
<LeFluff> Not like its helped them in sales either
<hewhomust> i actually think the os looks pretty cool might run it in a virtual machine
<hewhomust> further problems though
<LeFluff> Not as cool as Ubuntu. I'm just tempted to go buy a dang external
<LeFluff> my wallet hurt
<LeFluff> ow
<LeFluff> I really just need something that will run a minecraft server in runlevel 3
<LeFluff> Maybe I'll just install server on the mac
<wonderworld> hi how would i reinitialize an USB device on a remote machine? can't go there and plug it in and out. have ssh access.
<LeFluff> what device
<LeFluff> if u have ssh, reboot
<LeFluff> ok  well later
<wonderworld> cant reboot the machine. must run
<LeFluff> servet eh?
<LeFluff> does it show in lsusb?
<LeFluff> love 2 all
<wonderworld> yes sure
<wonderworld> i need to reinitialize it with the kernel
<pietro10> well I built a fonts.conf that caused fc-match to produce the same output as it did before; now I just have to make sure KDE programs stay the same... next time I reboot
<pietro10> until then, thanks anyway
<jotanpls> I need help setting up PHP, more precisely I have a couple of questions regarding the difference of folders between windows php and linux php. E.g. I can't reach index.php with apache2 running and everything, not even via /index.php
<c2tarun> jotanpls, did you enable site from apache
<jotanpls> c2tarun: elaborate, I get the ' Sight works ! ' message when I type in localhost
<ikonia> jotanpls: that's not really "php"
<ikonia> jotanpls: thats just index file extensions in apache
<jotanpls> ikonia: glorious exposition comrade
<ikonia> jotanpls: and that's exactly the same in windows as it is in apache
<ikonia> jotanpls: what ?
<c2tarun> jotanpls, can you please share the output of "ls /etc/apache2/sites-available"
<jotanpls> sure thing c2tarun
 * c2tarun just wondering if anyone still use jEdit. (I like it very much)
<ikonia> jotanpls: are you using ubuntu or crunchband ?
<ikonia> crunchbang ?
<jotanpls> I'm using crunchbang
<ikonia> jotanpls: ok, I see you asking in #crunchbang, please keep it in there, not this channel
<ikonia> jotanpls: this channel only deals with ubuntu.
<jotanpls> ikonia: Well it is built on both, and this channel has a way bigger supportcommunity
<ikonia> jotanpls: it's different though, hence why we don't support crunchbang
<ikonia> jotanpls: crunchbang has some good members, I see you asking in #crunchbang, so please keep it there
<c2tarun> jotanpls, also it is not advisable to ask same questions at two different channels. You might waste someones time.
<c2tarun> ask on anyone channel and be patient. Also try #PHP channel.
<ikonia> c2tarun: it's not a php problem
<ikonia> it's apache index page extensions
<IOerror> Hi all.  I just installed 13.10 server x32 on my netbook with a pendrive and now all it does is blink _ instead of booting into the OS.  I've tried reinstalling a few times and get the same issue.  Halp?
<sevenup> http://54.245.29.83:1337/public/index.html
<sevenup>    rules:   http://jumbastic.com/magegorules.html
<ikonia> sevenup: why are you pasting that here ?
<hewhomust> lol wtf
<ikonia> hewhomust: no-need for that comment or language
<jonas_> hi
<hewhomust> hi jonas_
<IOerror> Oh wow.. when I boot into rescue mode and get to a shell, if I type "ls" I get "Floating point exception"
<h2o> hi
<jumpin> hi
<hewhomust> hi jumpin
<jumpin> wie gehts?
<hewhomust> not bad
<IOerror> is there a reason LVM would not work?
<IOerror> I think that's what my problem is
<Micki> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Web+TV Stick von Pro7. Wenn ich den in den USB Port stecke stürzt der Rechner ab. Der Screen geht  weg und ich kann nix mehr machen.
<aeon-ltd> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<aeon-ltd> Micki: gehe zu #ubuntu-de
<Micki> Sry, wusste ich nicht. Danke für die Info.
<aeon-ltd> kein problem
<OsBinAs> das is gut :)
<IOerror> Ok, LVM wasn't the problem.  Is there a way to see why this machine won't boot into Ubuntu Server?  This blinking "_" isn't helpful.
<ikonia> looking at the step before the failure would be a start
<IOerror> POST
<IOerror> Going to try manually creating partitions :/
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> what makes you think that is a problem
<IOerror> Because that was the only way to get Ubuntu desktop to install/boot
<ikonia> sounds a weak approach
<IOerror> But desktop cripples my poor little netbook
<IOerror> agreed, but I don't know how to see what the issue is
<ikonia> narroing it down
<ikonia> eg: does it hit grub, does the kernel start to boot, what point in the boot process does it hit, you see the partitions from live media,
<IOerror> Ok, if I boot into a Live CD, I can see the partitions just fine, I try reinstalling GRUB and it still won't boot.  Install LILO and I get the same problem.
<IOerror> I don't know if it even hits the bootloader, it just does to a blinking _
<ikonia> re-installing grub, installing lilo - it's just random
<ikonia> ok - I can't help you as you are just doing random things
<ikonia> proceed as you feel best, good luck
<Prest0> what does happend when you break the bandwith limit of your vpn? you can't connect to it ?
<ikonia> depends on how you set up the vpn
<ikonia> it's your vpn, you set the policy
<Prest0> i dont get it
<ikonia> what don't you get ?
<Prest0> isnt the bandwith limit the limit of gb the vpn can move in/out
<Prest0> not?
<Prest0> its says 500 gb bandwith in the shop, so i can move 500 gb of data each month
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<ikonia> right yes, how is that anything to do with your vpn - thats a limit from your ISP
<Prest0> 500 gb of bandwidth = the data you can move, or the speed limit you can move your data
<Prest0> ¿?
<hewhomust> data
<Guest4538> I have a question : there is a message on my desktop: sofware index is broken: how can I fix it?
<Guest4538> I have a question : there is a message on my desktop: sofware index is broken: how can I fix it? I'm on ubuntu 12.10
<Prest0> the data you can move, okey so lets say i connect to my vpn 24h/day using remote desktop, and in 2 days i already trasnfered 500 gb of data
<Prest0> what happends the rest of 28 days
<Prest0> i cannot connect to it ?
<ikonia> ask your ISP
<Prest0> my isp? or the isp of the vpn provider?
<Rubas> Prest0: if it is a good ISP, they will limit your connection (with a lower coonection)
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with VPN - that is a network limit from your ISP
<ikonia> Prest0: whoever set the 500GB limit
<Rubas> Prest0: where do you see 500gb limit?
<Prest0> my isp? or the isp of the vpn proider?
<Prest0> here:
<ikonia> this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> talk to your ISP/VPN provider
<Prest0> https://www.budgetvm.com/
<ikonia> talk to them then
<ikonia> this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Prest0> https://www.budgetvm.com/linux-vps.php
<ikonia> yeah, we saw the first time
<Prest0> 500 gb Bandwidth says
<ikonia> talk to them
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with this channel
<Prest0> yes but as anyone was talking and linux people usually know a bit more than others...
<Prest0> i was asking
<Guest4538> ikonia, please can you afford this: sofware index is broken on my ubuntu 12.10, how can I fix it?
<ikonia> Prest0: talk to the provider
<ikonia> Prest0: they will tell you for certain
<ikonia> Guest4538: delete the index ? let it re-load it ?
<ikonia> Guest4538: depends what you've done to break it
<Prest0> my ISP provider? or the one of the VPN?
<ikonia> the person who imposed the limit
<Prest0> must be the shop where they sell the vpns then
<ikonia> right, then talk to them
<Prest0> ok
<Prest0> is Cpanel needed for anything?
<Rubas> what are you using the vps for?
<hewhomust> Prest0: cpanel isnt even supported on ubuntu
<Guest4538> ikonia, I know nothing about this, I'm about to install R packages and then it shows something: I've no right to write on my library system file, and overthere it appears this message: sofware index is broken
<Prest0> i was talking about VPS not VPN
<Prest0> shit
<humbag> Guest4538: you need to update and remove obsolete repositories and upgrade before installing new things
<yellabs-r2> hello all..
<yellabs-r2> i see iso builds of ubuntu that say's its build for 64-bit Mac ( AMD64) , what does that mean ?
<yellabs-r2> they run on mac hardware ?
<aeon-ltd> yellabs-r2: yes, the amd name is not a processor specification here
<yellabs-r2> i see
<yellabs-r2> thanks for the info , downloading daily build right now ..
<yellabs-r2> have a nice day ,,
<aeon-ltd> you too
<ShadowStrider> hello can somebody help me with dual boot problem?
<ShadowStrider> So I have two SSD. The other has windows 7 and the other xubuntu. When I try to boot from xubuntu, I can't see windows 7 on the list
<ShadowStrider> this is in the grub list
<John_John_> is this the chat for the other flavors of ubuntu like kubuntu for example ?
<humbag> ShadowStrider: first things first, have you run sudo update-grub
<humbag> John_John_: you can msg the bot alis to find other channels
<John_John_> humbag: whats the command for that please ?
<humbag>  /msg alis list *ubuntu* -min 20
<John_John_> thanks
<ShadowStrider> http://pastebin.com/0AqumCpb
<ShadowStrider> ok there's the output
<ShadowStrider> So if I reboot, I should see windows 7 on the list?
<humbag> ShadowStrider: looks like it :)
<ShadowStrider> Ok great! Be back soon
<Galick> Hello
<ShadowStrider> Just great, I was able to have windows 7 on the boot list and w7 fired up!
<AmbiguousOutlier> I'm trying to configure KVM the next step on the wiki requires this file /sys/hypervisor/properties/capabilities which is missing? Do i need to install hypervisor
<MasterOfDisaster> AmbiguousOutlier: check if all necessary kernel modules are loaded with lsmod.
<Galick> #exit
<Galick> #leave
<AmbiguousOutlier> MasterOfDisaster: What am I looking for kvm_intel is there, can't see anything to do with hypervisor or xen
<bekks> AmbiguousOutlier: kvm is the hypervisor.
<AmbiguousOutlier> I'm having trouble with this step; By default, if you booted into XEN kernel it will not display svm or vmx flag using the grep command. To see if it is enabled or not from xen, enter:
<AmbiguousOutlier> cat /sys/hypervisor/properties/capabilities
<AmbiguousOutlier> You must see hvm flags in the output.
<vmuser> anyone has experience with dual gpu's ?
<bekks> !anyone | vmuser
<ubottu> vmuser: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<AmbiguousOutlier> Is this an issue for setting up kvm on my server >> rhys@banana:~$ rmmod kvm
<AmbiguousOutlier> Error: Module kvm is in use by: kvm_intel
<bekks> AmbiguousOutlier: rmmod kvm_intel
<AmbiguousOutlier> bekks: rhys@banana:~$ rmmod kvm_intel
<AmbiguousOutlier> libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:753 kmod_module_remove_module: could not remove 'kvm_intel': Operation not permitted
<AmbiguousOutlier> Error: could not remove module kvm_intel: Operation not permitted
<bekks> sudo ...
<AmbiguousOutlier> bekks: thanks
<vmuser> How to set up dual GPUs on Ubuntu 13.10
<vmuser> the displays panel isn't working
<AmbiguousOutlier> KVM is installed on my host/server, I then have virt-manager installed on client.  Where should my iso be stored, i can't seem to select them when I browse local or network install
<Guest89508> hi. unity is not working in normal mode but working fine in 2d in ubuntu12.04. this problem is comign after installing fglrx drivers
<Mocque> what is sudo stand for? and why sudo?
<TJ-> Mocque: Super User DO
<bekks> !sudo | Mocque
<ubottu> Mocque: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Mocque> i see.. hanks
<Mocque> thanks*
<TJ-> you're welcome... Tom
<Mocque> and ls stand for? > fedora
<MasterOfDisaster> Mocque: list
<Mocque> tqq
<MasterOfDisaster> Mocque: usually, manpages answer these question
<Mocque> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<AmbiguousOutlier> I've added a connection to virt-manager, if i create new VM, I get a;
<AmbiguousOutlier> Warning: KVM is not available. This may mean the KVM package is not installed or the KVM modules are not loaded. Your virtual machines may perform poorly.
<m> تحذير
<m>              warning          you may be  watched
<linuxearth> when did ubuntu came into existence?
<cfhowlett> linuxearth, see the wikipedia entry
<linuxearth> oh
<linuxearth> i just wanted to know the date
<cfhowlett> linuxearth, stay in main channel for ubuntu support.  Ubuntu is one of the most popular distros for linux newcomers
<Maurice_la_sauci> hi, I got some problem with the firewall, even if I allow IN & OUT the HTTP & HTTPS service, it doesn't work. Somebody knows why?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> is ubuntu basically debian sid/unstable with canonical patches?
<cfhowlett> Shapeshifter, neither debian nor canonical would describe it so
<ShapeShifter499> cfhowlett, two people in #debian-next on OFTC just agreed with me
<cfhowlett> ShapeShifter499, oh, well then ...
<Bardamu> Hi
<cfhowlett> Bardamu, greetings
<hewhomust> hi Bardamu
<bugs_bugger> hi there. anybody here savvy with logical volume management? i upgraded my system and used an existing lvm setup. now, when i extend a partition with lvextend, it displays as being bigger with lvdisplay, but the filesystem itself(nemo) shows it in its old size. do i need to apply the new lv-size to the filesystem somehow?
<cfhowlett> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Bardamu> I have an error when I'm trying to install ubuntu: (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<bekks> bugs_bugger: you need to resize the filesystem, too.
<TJ-> bugs_bugger: lvresize doesn't automatically extend the contained file-system; depends on the FS type
<Bardamu> My iso is good I checked with md5sum
<bugs_bugger> bekks, TJ-: i know i did that once but forgot. since i use lvm i can't use gparted or the like to resize the filesystem of the partition. is that correct?
<TJ-> bugs_bugger: When using lvextend/lvresize, both have a --resizefs option
<Bardamu> I tried to make bootable my usb with dd_rescue, lili usb creator...
<TJ-> bugs_bugger: If it's an ext file-system, just do "resize2fs /dev/mapper/VG-LV" ... that will usually do an online resize
<bugs_bugger> TJ-: thanks! that switch i did not find in the documentation
<bugs_bugger> TJ-: resize2fs...im gonna write that down for the next time. thank you. do i need to do that on swap as well?
<bekks> bugs_bugger: If you resized swap - yes.
<TJ-> bugs_bugger: No, for swap you'd "swapoff /dev/..." then "mkswap /dev/...." then "swapon /dev/..."
<bugs_bugger> thanks guys. finally i got space to breathe again ;)
<jonathan_b> test
<cfhowlett> !test|jonathan_b,
<ubottu> jonathan_b,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<bugs_bugger> TJ-, bekks: have a nice sunday ;) (assuming respective gmt). bugs out.
<jonathan_b> test
<cfhowlett> jonathan_b, again - yes we see you.
<jonathan_b> :)
<jonathan_b> just testing 2 xchats the gnome xchat and the X Xchat
<christophe_> Salut il y a des personnes qui parle le Francais  ici ??
<irssi-mike> desole, je ne parle pas francais
<cfhowlett> !fr|christophe_,
<ubottu> christophe_,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cfhowlett> jonathan_b, please use the testing channel for that
<christophe_> oki merci
<uporot> christophe, hi! u speak russian?
<John_John_> lets say that after a few months the new version comes out. am i forced to reinstall my system from scratch ? or there is a command to auto upgrade my entire system to the latest version ? for example from 13.10 to 14.
<cfhowlett> uporot, pretty sure that's grench
<cfhowlett> John_John_, in a perfect world, you can just upgrade to the new version.
<TJ-> John_John_: We have the "do-release-upgrade" tool for that, and the GUI has it's own front-end. You'll get a popup notice when a 'distribution upgrade' is available
<irssi-mike> Bardamu: i'm not sure but sometimes them usb creators suck, try a different one
<John_John_> TJ-: is it a tool that is already built in and activated in ubuntu by default ?
<TJ-> John_John_: Yes
<John_John_> thank you:)
<_TWS> if 12.04 LTS is supposed to be supported until 2018, how horrible will it be by then if it's already horribly out of date now?
<gordonjcp> _TWS: it won't be horrible at all
<gordonjcp> _TWS: everything will be patched up to date
<gordonjcp> _TWS: if you want the latest and greatest use 13.10, and if you want to live on the bleeding edge 14.04
<_TWS> no, I want stable and up to date
<cfhowlett> _TWS, gee I don't know - let me jump in my time machine and see
<_TWS> not bleeding edge
<cfhowlett> _TWS, so then install the latest release and enjoyu
<_TWS> but 12.04 is already way behind on updates in the dev system
<gordonjcp> _TWS: no
<cfhowlett> !lts|_TWS,
<ubottu> _TWS,: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<gordonjcp> _TWS: 12.04 is always absolutely bang up to date
<ActionParsnip> Tws, LTS is 5 years not 6
<Ben64> if you want up to date and stable, use 14.04 when it comes out
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: lts packages have more scruitinized so will be updated less frequently
<pulsar78> for a filesystem expert: formatting an efi partition fat32 (32mb min size) gives error:not enough clusters. But 512*65536=32mb
<_TWS> when it comes out... maybe
<_TWS> for now, so many hoops to get gcc and other stuff updated
<Ben64> pulsar78: 32MB and 32MiB aren't the same
<ActionParsnip> _tws: precise is supported til April 2017
<_TWS> heck, I was actually surprised a fresh install didn't have gcc
<gordonjcp> _TWS: why would it have gcc?
<ActionParsnip> _tws: why, not everyone wants to compile
<gordonjcp> _TWS: normal people never need to compile
<_TWS> normal people?
<ActionParsnip> _tws: yes. Regular users wanting to web browse and chat will probably never need gcc
<gordonjcp> _TWS: do you understand the point of Long Term Support releases?
<_TWS> and to think people getting pissy about FreeBSD changing the toolchain from gcc to clang
<_TWS> web browse = firefox on windows
<TJ-> gcc is installed by default by ubuntu-desktop in order to support DKMS builds of out-of-tree kernel modules, such as nvidia and fglx, virtualbox, etc., in later releases
<cfhowlett> _TWS, ???
<_TWS> server = Freebsd and/or linux when necessary
<gordonjcp> _TWS: this discussion is better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<pulsar78> Ben64: sorry, i meant 32 MiB
<MonkeyDust> _TWS  sure you're in the right channel?
<_TWS> yeah, thsi is ubuntu, right
<Tom1> gordonjcp: i want to add puppy linux to grub2 menu, in ubuntu , how to do it?
<_TWS> I was wondering why the LTS version was so far behind
<gordonjcp> Tom1: why are you asking me?
<gordonjcp> !grub | Tom1
<ubottu> Tom1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MonkeyDust> _TWS  tell that in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<pulsar78> Ben64: weird is when i use +33M it works ..
<gordonjcp> _TWS: it's not
<gordonjcp> _TWS: it's always absolutely patched up to date, with the latest updates
<ActionParsnip> Tj-: i dont have it installed here. It will be pulled in as a dep of nvidia-current but its not default
<_TWS> how is talking about the ubuntu toolchain off topic/
<MonkeyDust> _TWS  this channel is for support
<_TWS> that's why I had to add a custom ppa to get gcc 4.8?
<ActionParsnip> _tws: LTS release concentrate on being rock solid, so packages are scruitinized and tested more
<gordonjcp> _TWS: why would you install a different version?
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: It's in the suggests stanza for the -desktop packages ("apt-cache rdepends gcc | grep desktop | wc -l" = 5)
<gordonjcp> _TWS: that's stupid
<ActionParsnip> _tws: the inbetween releases are not so concerned with stability as the LTS releases so packages are more frequently ugraded
<_TWS> because I'm working with bleeding edge software.  I just don't want a bleeding edge OS too
<TJ-> _TWS: that's what chroot's are useful for
<the_joker_> _TWS, sorry me not getting it either .... you work with bleeding edge ... software but refuse a bleeding edge system ?
<TJ-> the_joker_: Very sensible; the last thing you want is your own system being unpredictable
<_TWS> joker: if you're hunting for pigeons, do you really want to do that from the back of a speeding truck?
<the_joker_> @TJ- yes, or any other ... container / chroot like solution ...
<cfhowlett> ??? What the hey?
<_TWS> bleeding edge software does not require bleeding edge platform
<MonkeyDust> _TWS  did you have support question, too?
<ActionParsnip> Tj-: ahh http://paste.ubuntu.com/6943153/ not in Lubuntu then :-)
<Ben64> _TWS: yet you're cool with using PPAs to get bleeding edge stuff.... anyway, this still isn't on topic here, you can continue pondering the meaning of LTS in #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> this is going nowhere
<ActionParsnip> _tws: if you compile using bleeding edge libs then you will need those in the OS to make them run as deps
<_TWS> ok, I'll go there and let you go back to talking about the best way to dumb down server-class OS to desktop browsing
<ActionParsnip> _tws: so ipso-facto you will need a bleeding edge platform to run it on, due to deps
<TJ-> _TWS: with the 12.04 LTS Enablement Stack  you can keep with the up-to-date kernels and X stack, and then use LXC or chroot for your development stack
<cfhowlett> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<adqwd> تحذير
<adqwd>              warning          you may be  watched
<adqwd>   do   usa & israel   use  the internet ( youtube, facebook, twitter, chat rooms,ect...)to collect informations,,,,can we call that spying ?
<adqwd> do they record&analyse everything you type????
<adqwd> why they ask for ur name,age,gender,occupation,place of work,ur mobile number.............ect, can they use these informations harming you?!!
<adqwd>                                        warning          you may be  watched
<adqwd>   do   usa & israel   use  the internet ( youtube, facebook, twitter, chat rooms,ect...)to collect informations,,,,can we call that spying ?
<adqwd> do they record&analyse everything you type????
<adqwd> why they ask for ur name,age,gender,occupation,place of work,ur mobile number.............ect, can they use these informations harming you?!
<adqwd>                                      warning          you may be  watched !
<adqwd>   do   usa & israel   use  the internet ( youtube, facebook, twitter, chat rooms,ect...)to collect informations,,,,do they record&analyse everything you type????can we call that spying ?
<adqwd> why they ask for ur name,age,gender,occupation,place of work,ur mobile number.............ect, can they use these informations harming you?!!
<adqwd>                             warning          you may be  watched
<adqwd>   do   usa & israel   use  the internet ( youtube, facebook, twitter, chat rooms,ect...)to collect informations,,,,can we call that spying ?
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<adqwd> تحذير
 * TJ- darns his socks
<adqwd>              warning          you may be  watched
<adqwd>   do   usa & israel   use  the internet ( youtube, facebook, twitter, chat rooms,ect...)to collect informations,,,,can we call that spying ?
 * cfhowlett waits patiently for the !ops to smit
<cfhowlett> *smite*
<ActionParsnip> Doesnt seem to be happening but its stopped so is fine
<TJ-> "Excess Flood" ... quite appropriate for southern England right now :)
<ActionParsnip> Tj-: yeah its crazy down there. Fine up here in Yorkshire :)
<Ben64> 14 lines in 5 seconds... where were the floodbots?
<Ben64> oh, they are all gone :S
<TJ-> Ben64: They've been permanently withdrawn
<ActionParsnip> Tj-: or was thatba bit 'cold'....like 'murrica
<cfhowlett> Ben64, wait, what?  no floodbots anymore?
<ActionParsnip> F
<ActionParsnip> F
<ActionParsnip> F
<ActionParsnip> F
<ActionParsnip> D
<ActionParsnip> F
<ActionParsnip> Seems not
<Ben64> look at the user list, no floodbots... thats not helpful ActionParsnip
<TJ-> The owner of the Floodbot Copyright revoked permissions (see the discussion on the ubuntu-irc mailing list)
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: i cant see the user list on my client
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: well i can its just not overly useful
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  type /names
<jasef> Ugh.
<jasef> I should NOT have typed /names.
<pulsar78> Ben64: it seems to work at exactly 32.5MiB, which i find to be strange.
<jasef> Client froze for a few seconds and the darned thing printed all the names in the server status window
<Ben64> pulsar78: 32.512207031 by my count
<pulsar78> Ben64: any idea why that is ? 66584 sectors instead of the 65536
<cyruseck> When I try to run steam I get this error: "You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run:
<cyruseck> libc.so.6" How can I go about adding this dependency?
<Ben64> pulsar78: nope, i'm no expert on fat32
<pulsar78> Ben64: same problem here :/
<ActionParsnip> cyruseck: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<user__> Is wireshark terminal-based?
<jasef> I beleive it can be.
<cyruseck> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<TJ-> user: No, it's a GUI front-end to libpcap; tcpdump is the CLI front-end
<jasef> Ah. I forgot that. It's been a long time.
<chrillster> Dagens!
<ActionParsnip> !info libc6:i386
<ubottu> Package libc6i386 does not exist in saucy
<user__> TJ-: what's a CLI front-end?
<ActionParsnip> Hmm
<ActionParsnip> cyruseck: seems to be libc6 but you'll want the 32bit one
<jasef> user__: Command Line Interface
<ActionParsnip> cyruseck: could ask in #ubuntu-steam
<user__> jasef: do you know how to install tcpdump?
<ActionParsnip> User__: be sure to add your user to the wireshark group amd log off and on
<cyruseck> ActionParsnip: Ok, Sorry didn't think of asking there
<jasef> user__: not offhand, but my assumption would be 'sudo apt-get install tcpdump'
<ActionParsnip> User__: according to what I am seeing online, wireshark has a GUI
<user__> ActionParsnip: yeah the default is GUI
<ActionParsnip> User__: dont see what cli cant be an option though. Useful on servers.
<user__> just how to figure out the configuration options I guess
<user__> have&
<user__> *
<ActionParsnip> User__: man pages and examples online are great starts
<macpool> could some one suggest if there is an issue with the kernel. here are the contents of /boot http://cl.ly/image/1F1i2U2U1W1Z
<BlackFlag> Good morning! I am having difficult to set the monitor resolution of a philco notebook, l41si. Can someone help me? Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Macpool: looks fine, you have 2 kernels installed
<cfhowlett> macpool, yep - 2 kernels it is
<ActionParsnip> Blackflag: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Macpool: what issue are you seeing?
<ActionParsnip> Blackflag: its a single line so no need to pastebin
<BlackFlag> ActionParsnip, wait a second. I will reenter the chanel from the notebook
<macpool> ActionParsnip: *** System restart required *** even after rebooting. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b04a2488ac3ba84e47dd
<ActionParsnip> Macpool: ive seen this. Gimme a sec
<ActionParsnip> Macpool: sudo rm /var/run/reboot-required
<jasef> Don't really want to install ubuntu again to be able to do troubleshooting, but I'm curious: has anyone else ever had the issue where their wireless card is constantly RF_KILL'd as long as NetworkManager has started?
<ActionParsnip> Macpool: then reboot
<kry> Hallo
<kry> error: Failed dependencies:
<kry> 	glibc >= 2.4 is needed by flash-plugin-11.2.202.336-release.x86_64
<kry> 	/bin/sh is needed by flash-plugin-11.2.202.336-release.x86_64
<kry> Encountering this error when trying to install Adobe Flash with RPM
<BlackFlag> The output of cat /etc/issue : Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<OerHeks> kry, why RPM ?
<cfhowlett> kry, ?  rpm flash?  why?
<ActionParsnip> Kry: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<kry> I don't know, I just read it I need rpm to read .rpm files
<ActionParsnip> Kry: see my command above, what is the output please?
<cfhowlett> kry, output of cat /etc/issue
<macpool> ActionParsnip: trying
<kry> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<BlackFlag> ActionParsnip,  the output of cat /etc/issue : Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Kry: not only does Ubuntu use deb files and NOT rpms, you also have flash in the offical ubuntu repos
<kry> Actually I'm using Lubuntu, but the channel is nearly empty
<cfhowlett> kry, same process in lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Kry: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> Kry: then use lubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> Blackflag: run: sudo lshw -C display ,what is the product line?
<BlitzHere> Can someone help my system boot in EFI mode?
<BlitzHere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6943345/
<ActionParsnip> !efi | BlitzHere
<ubottu> BlitzHere: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BlitzHere> ActionParsnip: I read that. I tried using boot-repair
<BlitzHere> I installed using mini.iso
<BlitzHere> Boot repair keeps thinking I don't have EFI partition
<BlackFlag> ActionParsnip, does it need pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> BlitzHere: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting is another good link
<ActionParsnip> BlackFlag: just need the product line, you can pastebin the entire output if you like
<kry> Now I got a Microsoft EULA I can't ok down
<cfhowlett> kry, tab and space bar to OK that one
<OerHeks> kry, use tab to select and hit enter
<ActionParsnip> Kry: use TAB then ENTER
<cfhowlett> d'oh
<kry> Got it
<BlackFlag> product: 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<OerHeks> BlackFlag, sounds like SIS?
<ActionParsnip> Blackflag: oh, those can be a massive headache. Ive only see those things work with an xorg.conf file. You will not get 3D acelleration on that GPU under Linux
<kry> Do I have to use lubuntu-restricted too, or that's not needed anymore?
<BlitzHere> ActionParsnip: http://imgur.com/kJcpIR8
<BlackFlag> Yes, SIS... =/
<BlitzHere> That's my config right now
<ActionParsnip> Kry: younwill want the lubuntu one to accommodate the subsystems in Lubuntu
<BlitzHere> I'm on a live system
<BlackFlag> I tried to creat a xorg.conf, but i not had success, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> BlitzHere: ive not used uefi. Im avoiding it as much as possible
<newuser> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<wheatthin> BlackFlag, use sudo or gksuo
<BlitzHere> I'm going to try and see if my computer boots in non UEFI mode
<ActionParsnip> Blackflag: i can give you mine and you can set the resolution as you need and the driver will be sis and not nvidia
<kry> Now it works, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Blackflag: you will need gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,to get write access
<ActionParsnip> Kry: why did you think you needed the RPM, when Ubuntu uses DEB files?
<kry> I don't know, Adobe page gave me a choice of .YUM, .tar.gz or .rpm
<ActionParsnip> Blackflag: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ybhfiwvuh2zcbii/xorg.conf
<cfhowlett> kry, next time use the software center to install
<kry> .rpm looked the shortest
<BlackFlag> wheatthin, i did 1) sudo stop lightdm 2) loged in tty1 3)sudo X -configure 4) copy and past xorg.conf to /etc/X11 and edited it 5) sudo start lightdm...
<ActionParsnip> Kry: if you had done some research instead of running to the Adobe website you would have seen how it is installed
<BlackFlag> Thank you ActionParsnip ! I will try it
<wheatthin> BlackFlag, did you copy it over with sudo too?
<ActionParsnip> Blackflag: you'll need to tweak it.
<BlackFlag> wheatthin, yes I did it with sudo
<kry> What if I want to install something that is not in the Software centre?
<cfhowlett> kry, doable
<ActionParsnip> Kry: then you will need source or a deb file
<ActionParsnip> !away > hdevalence|away
<ubottu> hdevalence|away, please see my private message
<demian> heyguys
<kry> What is the reason for .rpm then?
<ActionParsnip> Hi demian
<demian> can someone help me with installing something
<ActionParsnip> Kry: for rpm based distros like Suse, Mandriva etc
<cfhowlett> kry, RPM is for redhat linux distros  - different flavor of OS
<ActionParsnip> demian: install what?
<demian> its backup software for android.. the download is a .tgz file -- and I dont know how to take it from there.
<demian> (http://www.clockworkmod.com/carbon)
<jozefk> Why LTS releases are every two years and then they are supported for 5 years? What's the reason for over lapping?
<kry> Does Lubuntu have gnome-system-monitor or something like that?
<demian> The archive has files such as run.sh and adb
<BlackFlag> ActionParsnip, do i need to change something more or only the driver?
<jasef> jozefk: a lot of corporate entities are very slow upgrading their systems.
<ActionParsnip> Blackflag: what is the highest res you can run?
<jasef> jozefk: Usually, if there's not a good reason to, people will avoid upgrading critical systems full stop.
<BlackFlag> ActionParsnip, 1280x800
<cfhowlett> jasef, as demonstrated by people STILL running XP ...
<jasef> cfhowlett: that fact makes me cry.
<ActionParsnip> jozefk: give people chance to plan for upgrades, comlanies will do years of testing etc for when they upgrade a production server
<jozefk> How about users here in the channel? What do you do when new LTS is out? Waiting till 2017 or install the new one?
<cfhowlett> jasef, that fact makes me laugh.  I'm in China looking at so many XP cash registers and Point Of Sale systems ...
<ActionParsnip> BlackFlag: then change the res in the xorg.conf file ifnit is differnt
<kry> Hey, I'm still running XP too
<cfhowlett> jozefk, different users, different needs.  ME: LTS only
<jasef> cfhowlett: What.... why the hell would they use XP? Wouldn't you want Windows Embedded on them if they're running Windows?
<ActionParsnip> jozefk: i reinstall each new LTS then it bakes til the next one is out
<cfhowlett> jasef, *china* does things - different.
<ActionParsnip> Jasef: if they arent on the web and the shoe fits, why not?
<jozefk> That means most of you do reinstall every two years. Makes sense
<kry> Can you upgrade between LTS versions?
<OerHeks> jozefk, or any 6 months
<jasef> I, unfortunately, don't have a computer that I can run Ubuntu on consistently right now.
<ActionParsnip> jozefk: i do, but some just leave it til its dead. Some reinstall every new release
<kry> Without having to delete the previous system?
<cfhowlett> kry, you can upgrade directly from LTS to LTS so - 12.04 to 14.04
<jasef> Laptop wireless doesn't work with Network Manager, use my desktop for Windows games, except the CPU is burning up and overheating constantly right now
<OerHeks> kry, sure you can
<BlackFlag> there is difference in the frequency, but i dont know how to write it... te output of hwinfo --monitor is here, ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/EFuzPNBZ
<ActionParsnip> Kry: if you like. I like a fresh install without fluff from the old install around
<kry> How do I run a .run file?
<ActionParsnip> Blackflag: i though my file had that...
<qengho> Hi all.  I'm trying to boot a CD for the first time in ages.  I find I'm dumped into a initramfs shell, but it's not clear why -- no messages or anything.  A strange thing, I think, is that after the shell prompt, the kernel displays the device-discovery lines for the CD device.  So, I suspect that it's trying to rotate root, hasn't settled USB, aborts silently. Advice?
<jozefk> Best distro :)
<ActionParsnip> Kry: are you wanting to install Nvidia drivers per chance?
<ActionParsnip> jozefk: in some cases
<kry> Nope, VBox guest additions
<kry> It worked for Autorun under Ubuntu, but it has some problem here
<ActionParsnip> Kry: the guest additions are installed using virtualbox itself
<jasef> Just type sudo ./blahblah.Run
<ActionParsnip> Kry: the app will download an iso you can mount
<jasef> I don't know why I capitalised the R.
<kry> It's been already done
<jasef> ActionParsnip: the iso file has a VBoxAdditions.run file on it.
<ActionParsnip> Jasef: ah
<kry> It's mounted, but that one doesn't want to run
<kry> -r-xr-xr-x 1 kry kry  9665995 nov   29 18:47 VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<jasef> kry: try sudo sh ./VBoxAdditions.run
<ActionParsnip> Kry: sudo bash filename ,should do it
<demian> So when I try to install it, I get this in Terminal:
<demian> sudo ./run.sh
<demian> ./run.sh: 2: ./run.sh: ./adb: not found
<demian> ./run.sh: 7: ./run.sh: ./adb: not found
<jasef> Well, with the correct filename; it's beea  long time since I've used VBox additions.
<ActionParsnip> Demian: id contact the author, the email address is on that page. Is the extracted file from the archive not a scrip of some kind?
<demian> Yes, run.sh is a script I believe. The adb file is in that archive too
<demian> The script is 8 lines long
<kry> Building the main Guest Additions module ...fail!
<kry> (Look at /var/log/vboxadd-install.log to find out what went wrong)
<BlackFlag> ActionParsnip, doesn't work =/
<kry> /opt/VBoxGuestAdditions-4.3.4/src/vboxguest-4.3.4/build_in_tmp: 62: /opt/VBoxGuestAdditions-4.3.4/src/vboxguest-4.3.4/build_in_tmp: make: not found
<kry> Creating user for the Guest Additions.
<kry> Creating udev rule for the Guest Additions kernel module.
<kry> /opt/VBoxGuestAdditions-4.3.4/src/vboxguest-4.3.4/build_in_tmp: 62: /opt/VBoxGuestAdditions-4.3.4/src/vboxguest-4.3.4/build_in_tmp: make: not found
<kry> Creating user for the Guest Additions.
<kry> Creating udev rule for the Guest Additions kernel module.
<kry> /opt/VBoxGuestAdditions-4.3.4/src/vboxguest-4.3.4/build_in_tmp: 62: /opt/VBoxGuestAdditions-4.3.4/src/vboxguest-4.3.4/build_in_tmp: make: not found
<kry> Creating user for the Guest Additions.
<kry> Creating udev rule for the Guest Additions kernel module.
<jasef> kry: from memory, it needs build-essential and the kernel headers
<jasef> Kry: please paste long things in a pastebin instead of putting them all in the chat
<jasef> kry: to fix the make errors, run 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Guest12111> What exactly does ubuntu do, when it says 'install alongside (my other distro)'?
<jasef> Guest12111: gives you an option on startup to choose which to load.
<kry> I will just buy a goddamn Mac....
<Guest12111> jasef, I mean, what drive does it pick to install into?
<cfhowlett> Guest12111, new partition, install ubuntu, setup grub to boot multiple OS's
<macpool> ActionParsnip: there is no such thing now.
<jasef> Guest12111: I believe it will choose free space if it's there, otherwise resize the largest partition.
<demian> kry, why?
<macpool> what was that command about, that you sugggested?
<Guest12111> jasef, cfhowlett thanks
<visualrealityink> I am using linux and am trying to develop on a USB thumb drive. All of my libraries are linked and fine. However when I try to compile the Debug folder returns permission denied. I checked the status of CHMOD and they are 777 and owned by my user. Any ideas why Ubuntu is keeping me from compiling from the drive.
<kry> What does this sh command do?
<kry> !sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cfhowlett> visualreality develop on a USB thumb drive?   sounds painful - and silly
<visualrealityink> cfhowlett, it is for portability not silly at all. Very valid question in fact.
<cfhowlett> visualrealityink, fair enough
<ActionParsnip> Macpool: no such thing as what?
<kry> Header files are missing, but it's doing something
<visualrealityink> ccfhowlett I just assumed that it was a ubuntu permission issue and not a GCC issue as I do not have the problem on Mac or Win although they are "child proofed" ;)
<ActionParsnip> BlackFlag: you will be fighting that file til it does. SiS are far from friendly
<BlackFlag> ActionParsnip, I know it =/ Thank you
<ActionParsnip> Kry: is the OS not working fully as it was, before you started addig the additions
<tolland_> I have a peculiar crashing issue, that might be hardware. but it's reliably triggerable, so I would be interested if anyone could suggest a debugging method
<kry> What do you mean by not working fully?
<kry> I can't put it for the correct resolution, mouse wheel does not work
<kry> But these are more likely the problems with VBox, and additions should fix them
<ActionParsnip> Kry: ahh makes sense. The additions arent always needed, seems they are in your case.
<kry> Like they did with Ubuntu
<tolland_> If I move my laptop from the docking station to the wall power, (so on battery for say 30 secs), the machine stays on fine. However when I maximise firefox and click on change tab. the whole machine freezes
<tolland_> I thinkk that changing the firefox tab is probably exercising some virtual memory feature that allows firefox to put the tabs to sleep for resources
<tolland_> it doesn't happen also in chrome.
<tolland_> however the machine is hung, so there is no option to check the dmesg or /var/log/syslog
<TJ-> tolland_: does the docking station contain a separate GPU?
<tolland_> TJ-: yeah, it appears to have DVI output which is not on the laptop
<kry> Now both work
<TJ-> tolland_: I'd take a bet that the X server is freezing when the GPU is ripped out from underneath it
<TJ-> tolland_: open a terminal whilst connected to the docking station, run "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" and then undock and do whatever you do... see what the kernel is saying/complaining about. If nothing there, do the same again but "tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<tolland_> TJ-: ah. well it wasn't using the docking station Video out, just has it available
<tolland_> TJ-: hehe. perfect. didn't think of soomething like that.
<tunage> isn't your kernel header version supposed to match your kernel source version?  http://sprunge.us/IieX
<TJ-> tunage: No... The headers are used for building object code against the kernel, the kernel source is more like the GPLv2 requirement to provide source code
<newuser> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<newuser> !sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<newuser> !clockworksmod
<newuser> !cwm
<newuser> !clockworkmod
<tunage> isn't this the ubuntu kernel source path?  -? /lib/modules/3.11.0-15-generic/
<tunage> TJ- thank you!
<TJ-> tunage: no, that's the binary modules and module symbols path
<kry> Bye
<D3llTr33> br?
<D3llTr33> Inform anyone know if there is any certification accompanying proof 199 of Ubuntu?
<TJ-> !br | D3llTr33
<ubottu> D3llTr33: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<f4rm0r> hey all, I need help upgrading from 12.4.4
<macpool> ActionParsnip: The command you suggested "sudo rm /var/run/reboot-required"
<macpool> what that command means?
<pyb0k3h> hi, i am learning latin for school, my keyboard is currently setup for US/English keyboard layout, i want to change keyboard layout for latin, but I don't see latin listed, is it because it is too similar to English?  I just need to be able to enter vowels with macron symbol
<f4rm0r> it says that no upgrade is available to me
<SuperEngineer> f4rm0r: maybe because that *is* the latest
<pyb0k3h> i know i can use character map, but maybe i can create a hotkey for the vowels with macron symbol?  what is best way?
<f4rm0r> is not that 13-ish?
<SuperEngineer> 12.04.5 is still just a thought
<D3llTr33> vlw
<Kekai> Hello again
<D3llTr33> msg #ubuntu-br
<SuperEngineer> f4rm0r:  [better option than 13.10 imho is to wait for 14.4 - much better option]
<f4rm0r> how so, if I might ask? (my usb pendrive is gone, o cant download live cd and I am sitting without cd-reader)
<Kekai> I run Ubuntu 13.10 on a lenovo ideapad netbook and I am having troule with my wifi drivers. I went to the site and downloaded the correct broadcom packages. and installed it but nothing is happening.
<SuperEngineer> f4rm0r: what does it say in upgrade manager [settings tab under the "notify" option... you might want to set that to something other than "..for LTS releases only" & take it from there
<f4rm0r> I have it set to "every release"
<f4rm0r> and I have tried on every server in mny
<f4rm0r> in my country including Main Server
<f4rm0r> nothing
<gnuts> hi guys
<f4rm0r> SuperEngineer: it stands on "every release" not LTS so nothing wrong there, and I have tried main servers and other servers as well, but nothing >..<
<Traintop> Hi Folks; I have a question concerning ubuntu 12.04 and thinkpads; before I upgraded to 12.04 I used a script ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/6943706/ ) to rotate the screen according to the tablet-orientation, but in 12.04 it doesn't work anymore... -any suggestions or should I try a fresh install?
<SuperEngineer> f4rm0r: I am now at a loss - it really should tell you/notify you - dunno if a restart would help to make the setting "stick" but otherwise I am at the end my knowlege on that one - maybe someone else could jummp in here to help?
<f4rm0r> SuperEngineer: Let us hope that old google will help me solve the problem as it helped me upgrading from 10.04 to where I am now ;3
<visva_12> Hi. I have changed my themes for icons with Faenza. But, the text highlight background under folder icon did not change, how do I please help me to change the color?
<Guest88778> I am trying to dual boot my ubuntu 13.10 with another distro. But all of them strike out at their respective grub installs (tried Mint, Elementary, Ubuntu Studio). Thoughts?
<AmbiguousOutlier> hello, virt-manager browse local is greyed out so i can't select an iso to build a vm
<TJ-> Guest88778: Are you configuring them to use a separate /boot/ partition/file-system, or does each contain /boot/ in its respective rootfs?
<Seveas> AmbiguousOutlier: you probably need to install the relevant KVM tools locally. Or worse: you rcpu doesn't support kvm.
<f4rm0r> superEngineer: could it be because I run xubuntu-dektop instead of ubuntu-desktop?
<TJ-> AmbiguousOutlier: Have you selected the "ISO" radio-button above the Browse button?
<Guest88778> TJ-, I was trying for all partitions to have their own, but I read somewhere that things have changed with UEFI, and there should be a dedicated /boot
<visva_12> How do I change the text highlight color of folder icons? Please help,
<AmbiguousOutlier> Seveas: yes remote cpu supports VM it's a xeon
<MonkeyDust> visva_12  it's a !themes issue, i guess
<TJ-> Guest88778: If you're installing on a UEFI system, it will have a GPT partitioning scheme, with the EFI System Partition as the first partition of the boot drive, containing a vfat file-system. Within that, each boot-loader will install its own EFI loader under /EFI/<os-or-loader-name>/
<AmbiguousOutlier> TJ-: Yes, then when i select browse a pop up appears and the browse local button is greyed out
<Titanium> is there any problems to expect if i do not configure a partition for swap?
<SuperEngineer> f4rm0r: dunno off hand - hang on a mo, I have a 12.04 netbook using Xubuntu - I'll see what changing the setting does on that
<TJ-> AmbiguousOutlier: is the user a member of libvirtd group ("getent group libvirtd") ?
<SuperEngineer> f4rm0r: {p.s. why run the Xubuntu desktop? Why not just install Xubuntu?
<Guest88778> TJ-, I do have that. /boot/efi is the first segment of the drive. But new installs failing at their bootloader installations.
<_2_Aurora98> ciao
<f4rm0r> well, I do have xubuntu installed
<TJ-> Guest88778: maybe they're not starting in EFI mode? And therefore can't do a legacy MBR install since the system is configured for EFI
 * SuperEngineer starts up netbook
<visva_12> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<f4rm0r> SuperEngineer: even tho I have xubuntu installed, I am thinking of going over to ubuntu, but since I do not have a pen-drive, nor the space on my HDD... I cant do a fresh install :b
<visva_12> MonkeyDust: Yes, I have successfuly installed faezna themes, but the text highlight color of folder names won't change, can yo please tell me how to?
<Guest88778> TJ-, so how do I get them to start in EFI mode?
<AmbiguousOutlier> TJ-: rhys@banana:~$ getent group libvirtd
<AmbiguousOutlier> libvirtd:x:115:rhys
<AmbiguousOutlier> rhys@banana:~$ sudo adduser `id -un` libvirtd
<AmbiguousOutlier> The user `rhys' is already a member of `libvirtd'.
<TJ-> Guest88778: ensure the installers can boot in EFI mode (that their media has an EFI simple-boot layout)
<TJ-> AmbiguousOutlier: OK, so not the obvious issue. I'm assuming you've completely logged-out and back in so that membership is in effect?
<AmbiguousOutlier> TJ-: remote server has rebooted, yes
<SuperEngineer> f4rm0r: lol - I changed update manager to "for any", restarted it & it told me 12.10 was available [+ option to upgrade]
<f4rm0r> SuperEngineer: then I have to use my knowledge in google, and hope that changing desktop env will help
<SuperEngineer> f4rm0r: good luck
<TJ-> AmbiguousOutlier: Hang on... you're running  virt-manager locally, managing a remote instance? In that case that is expectd behaviour, you can't mount a local resource that way, it has to come from a storage pool on the server itself
<f4rm0r> SuperEngineer: Thank you :3
<Guest88778> TJ-, I checked, the installers can boot in EFI. What now?
<badcom> Does anyone know of a good Linux troubleshooting training?
<MonkeyDust> badcom  trial and error
<badcom> MonkeyDust I want an easier one
<MonkeyDust> badcom  that's the easiest way, learning from your own mistakes
<MonkeyDust> like we all did
<badcom> MonkeyDust I'm afraid of breaking the company's server =/
<f4rm0r> well, time to relog and see if it works :b
<MonkeyDust> badcom  then stay away from it
<TJ-> Guest88778: Not sure, my guess would be that the grub 0xEF02 boot-loader partition is being re-written by each distro's grub-install, which will only point to that distro's /boot/grub/ where the grub.cfg menu file is
<badcom> lol
<AmbiguousOutlier> TJ-:  Unable to complete install: 'Invalid install location: Mounting location '/var/lib/libvirt/images/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso' failed'
<Guest88778> TJ-, that's what I figured. So I am now trying to let the default settings have at it. I selected the 'install alongside' option, and nothing changes.
<AmbiguousOutlier> TJ-: now worries, I've got to the next step, thanks for your help.
<TJ-> Guest88778: My guess is you need to do a hybrid install. Single manual install of grub to a separate GPT linux partition, don't allow the installers of the distros to auto-install grub, and then run efibootmgr manually if needed to add grub to the EFI boot menu
<Guest88778> "Failed to install grub-efi to /target/", and then it crashes. Every time.
<TJ-> Guest88778: Sounds about right, it's a complex scenario when you require grub to be shared amongst installations that all want to manage it
<Guest19883> ciao
<Guest88778> TJ-, yeah. Would that mean having to reinstall my current ubuntu install?
<TJ-> Guest88778: No; but it'd need some thinking about to design the implementation to avoid issues. You'd ideally want a single distro to manage grub, but be aware of the other installs so it can correctly rebuild the grub config when doing "grub-install" or "update-grub"
<Guest88778> TJ-, and how do I stop the other distros from trying to install grub on their own?
<TJ-> Guest88778: most installers have an (advanced) option to choose whether to install a boot-loader.
<Guest88778> TJ- so elementary apparently lacks that ability to skip bootloader installation.
<Guest88778> I tried to have it install its own loader into its separate partition, but that won't fly either.
<mrguser> hay
<mrguser> Hi
<mrguser> woy
<mrguser> Ada org indonesia ngak?
<MonkeyDust> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<phidah> I have a new ubuntu server installation that accepts ssh connections, but it rejects my password which works fine if I log in to the terminal directly. There is just a ssh_config in /etc/ssh - could it be that sshd is not installed?
<mrguser> Mana sieh nie org nya?
<Titanium> is here any guide to setting up the open source ATI drivers on ubuntu?
<Samopotamus> I have mounted my DD-WRT NAS to a remote machine (Ubuntu Server) through OpenVPN.  I can create directories in it, but I cannot actually create or edit files.  I thought just having authenticated when I mounted the drive was enough, is this not the case?
<mrguser> Ngak ada org indonesia nieh?
<keksinc> phidah: try installing it and it'll tell you
<dwarder> how to mv file.jpg file_epoch_date_here.jpg
<dwarder> ?
<Seveas> dwarder: mv file.jpg file_$(date +%s).jpg
<TeraJL_> i know how to limit my cpu speed, but is there any way to limit my disk speed?
<dre_> hey guys
<odra> Hey
<odra> Can someone help me, I have an audio problem.
<Seveas> !someone | odra
<ubottu> odra: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bekks> TeraJL_: I dont think so - but why are you trying to?
<odra> For some reason when the volume is too high the audio "disappears"
<f4rm0r> SuperEngineer: it works now, to be able to upgrade to 12.10 tho, it only works in the terminal o.O
<dwarder> Seveas: thank you
<dre_> i have this url that works in my browser but when i try to run it with wget it gives syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Seveas> TeraJL_: interesting question. You could run some heavy I/O in the background, but other than that, I think modifying the disk driver is the "easiest" option
<Seveas> dre_: quote the url
<Seveas> so, wget "http//the.url.here"
<TeraJL_> but it's an ssd.. running some heavy IO don't seem very god
<odra> Like, if my volume is on 100% and I'm listening to something that's even a little loud, the speakers disappear from the sound settings and the audio skips
<cormo> hi
<odra> But if the volume is around 66% that doesn't happen
<odra> I think I have some sort of driver problem :S
<cormo> i ned help ....
<cormo> need
<TJ-> dre_: You probably need to quite the URL because it contains shell expansion characters
<Seveas> odra: that's a new one... anything in dmesg?
<f4rm0r> does anyone know why I cant upgrade through the update manager, but only through the terminal with do-release-upgrade? o.O
<odra> I don't think it's a problem with the hardware because on my windows boot I can play audio louder than the 66% volume in ubuntu without any problems
<bekks> TeraJL_: Thats not true. A SSD is built for high I/O.
<Seveas> cormo: and we may be able to help you, but not if you don't tell us what the problem is :)
<cormo> ubuntu 12.04 .... xbmc .... plugin XVDR-UPDATE
<dre_> how do i do that
<bekks> TeraJL_: If you limit it, I may send you an old hdd, and you send me the SSD in return :)
<tunage> f4rm0r apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<cormo> don't work
<Seveas> dre_, wget "http//the.url.here"
<dre_> ok let me try that
<f4rm0r> tunage: thank you, will try that :3
<TeraJL_> bekks: but it has a limited use... my intention to limit it is just so i can go to the bathroom while league of legends is loading .. i know it's a stupid reason, but i got curios if it's possible :)
<odra> Seveas: no
<bekks> TeraJL_: It has no limited use.
<odra> Seveas: at least I don't think so
<bekks> TeraJL_: Unless it is an 10y old SSD, it has not limited use.
<tunage> f4rm0r  opps  ->   apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> TeraJL_: haha, excellent purpose :)
<odra> Seveas: Is dmesg some sort of system log? Are the last lines the newest?
<crankharder> any ideas why ubuntu would hang on the GRUB screen?  loads up, shows me what kernels i can select and is immediately unresponsive
<f4rm0r> tunage oh, I can do that dist-upgrade with do-release-upgrade but thank you anyway, and now I know a way to upgrade with apt-get as well x')
<TJ-> TeraJL_: Try the "ionice" command
<Seveas> odra: the 'dmesg' command displays the content of the kernel logging buffer, it contains the most recent messages from the kernel. And yes, the last lines are the newest
<tajamul> can anybody develop multiloader a  flashing software for bada phones(samsung wave phones) for linux
<f4rm0r> ya learn something new veryday ;3
<tunage> crankharder borked kernel
<dre_> thanks guys
<Seveas> tajamul: probably someone can, but that's rather offtopic in here I'm afraid
<odra> Seveas: Either there is nothing or the pattern is just really big, I can't tell. I see something about IPV6. :|
<dre_> it worked
<TJ-> crankharder: Freezes whilst just displaying the grub menu, or is it going on to load the default kernel and freezing at that point?
<mrguser> hay
<Seveas> hello mrguser
<dre_> any have experience with asterisk
<f4rm0r> *drags a magnet over another hdd
<f4rm0r> will it still work?
<mrguser> hello :)
<odra> Seveas: This had happened before, after a system update, I think I was able to solve it then by reinstalling the audio base. This time, however, that didn't work :/
<tajamul> ok i modify my question can someone develop it for ubuntu so that it can be used for porting ubuntu to samsung wave phones
<crankharder> TJ-: on the menu
<bekks> tajamul: Can someone develop ehat exactly?
<bekks> *what
<tajamul> it is a little piece of sofware 149 kb
<mrguser> Can you help me?
<dinesh21> guys
<bekks> tajamul: What is "it"?
<odra> Seveas: On an unrelated note it seems to be recognizing a microphone even though my microphone isn't in. I think my audio is just messed up :S
<tajamul> i have completely shunned windows but this softare makes me to go back to windows
<Seveas> mrguser: you haven't told us what you need help with yet :)
<dinesh21> Can someone tell me how to solve wubildr.mr error?
<bekks> tajamul: _which_ software?
<f4rm0r> tajamul: what is it named?
<Seveas> odra: it's probably detecting that you have a microphone *input*, not necessarily a microphone plugged in to it
<tajamul> multiloader is a flashing software for bada phones(samsung wave series phones)
<mrguser> please answer
<tajamul> it will help us to port ubuntu to these phones
<bekks> mrguser: First state your problem please.
<dinesh21> me?
<bekks> tajamul: So port it. :)
<arceye> need help with wired network problem. I boot pc network is fine , use the pc for a short while and network speeds grinds to a halt
<odra> Seveas: Either way this sucks. If I put it on 100% it breaks, but 66% is not loud enough :(
<tajamul> as bada os was shunned by samsung and users are left in wilderness thety have ported android to it now it is ubuntus turn
<MonkeyDust> mrguser  start with a question
<odra> Seveas: And on sound settings 100% isn't even the highest volume
<Seveas> odra: I agree. Maybe file a bug report on launchpad?
<dinesh21> wubildr.mbr error while booting
<bekks> tajamul: Personally, I dont see any responsibility of Ubuntu at that point. It is not Ubuntu who needs that software.
<mrguser> Sevcas
<Seveas> dinesh21: try installing Ubuntu properly, not using wubi
<tajamul> but it will provide ubuntu a great platform
<f4rm0r> tajamul: you could ask in the ubuntu forum if anyone wants to help ya with it, tho it is not ubuntus responibilty to port it to linux
<dinesh21> thanks
<omgwtf> anyone wants to try to troubleshoot my openvpn server with me ? :D
<bekks> tajamul: Ubuntu has nothing to do with Android. No Ubuntu platform at all.
<Seveas> !anyone | omgwtf
<ubottu> omgwtf: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tajamul> it is small bit of software that will be helpful in porting ubuntu to wave phones so kindly  create a version of it for ubuntu
<TJ-> bekks: tajamul http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/12/announcing-ubuntu-and-android-dual-boot-developer-preview/
<f4rm0r> I find it fun that my small acer aspire one 10" does not restart when over 90% nor does it even throttle x'D
<tajamul> for flashing we have to go back to windows which is hectic
<f4rm0r> PS: sorry for off-topic, but I am being alone and I am bored more or less, and flash wont work, reinstalled it several times, so I cant watch anime nor any more nor Youtube
<arceye> what would cause mu xubuntu to slow to a crawl after approx 1 hour
<tajamul> i tried to make it work on wine but it doesnt
<Seveas> !ot | f4rm0r
<ubottu> f4rm0r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> tajamul >>> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/12/announcing-ubuntu-and-android-dual-boot-developer-preview/
<Seveas> tajamul: as you can see, nobody in this channel seems interested. Maybe ask on the forums or contact canonical?
<f4rm0r> ubottu: thank you, somewhere where I can spend my spare time :3
<ubottu> f4rm0r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FiremanEd> !bug 1232816 > FiremanEd
<ubottu> bug 1232816 in Gwibber "Gwibber 3.4.2 in 12.04.4 does not allow the adding of Twitter accounts, blank dialog box" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232816
<Samopotamus> Phone Ubunu is going to be more Linux-y than Android, right?
<jasef> msg NickServ identify Monz200492
<jasef> er
<jasef> ... that worked terribly
<kyle__> jasef: TIme to change that password buddy....
<TJ-> jasef: time to change you password... and your DOB!
<Seveas> FiremanEd: the > and | features are only supported by the encyclopedia plugin (the one with all the factoids), not the bugtracker plugin
<jasef> Not my DOB :p
 * Samopotamus googling any other uses of name "jasef"
<FiremanEd> thanks Seveas
<mrguser> hi
<tajamul> doest it make a great newspaper headline shunned by samsung helped by canonical
<kyle__> On my 13.10 boxes, alt-tab stopps working.  SO does the windows key to bring up the exposay type thing.
<TJ-> jasef: good job, I can cross you off the birthday card list :)
<Seveas> kyle__: install ccsm and bring them back :)
<kyle__> It works for a while, then it stopps working altogeather.
<kyle__> ccsm?
<mrguser> can you help me?
<Seveas> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | kyle__
<ubottu> kyle__: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.10+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1080 kB, installed size 4491 kB
<Seveas> mrguser: no.
<Luyin> mrguser: not if you don'T say what your problem is... :P
<Seveas> Luyin: he's been told that several times :)
<kyle__> The other (obvious?) question is, if this is a known enough issue that people can respond so quickly, how come it hasn't been fixed?
<jasef> Well.. 11.04 is installed, now just to upgrade step by step until network manager breaks to determine where the problem started
<mrguser> what this?
<jasef> *cry*
<Seveas> kyle__: I don't think it's a well-known issue, in fact you're the first one I know of that has it. But with ccsm you can set many hotkeys quickly, so that's an easy fix
<Seveas> jasef: hah, that's going to suck, doing 5 dist-upgrades in a row.
<kyle__> Seveas: Ahh.  I'm trying to figure out WTF it works, then dies.  Even the shortcuts in the keyboard control panel are set to none when this happens.
<jasef> Yeah well... recent versions break my wifi the second NetworkManager starts.
<Seveas> jasef: maybe try just recompiling the 11.10 and newer NetworkManager packages on 11.04? Should be a lot quicker.
<mrguser> im using nokia e63
<jasef> Dependencies could be a b**** though
<dpy> hi guys
<mrguser> please speek indonesia
<Seveas> kyle__: o...k... any files in your homedir owned by root? (I had something similar when I accidently broke ~/.gnome or something)
<Seveas> !id | mrguser
<ubottu> mrguser: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<dpy> does anyone know if there is a pulseaudio package for ubuntu somewhere that has the equalizer-sink module?  And why isn't this compiled be default?
<mrguser> thx
<kyle__> Err.  I don't think so.
<Seveas> jasef: true, but I think you'll be alright there, what's the NetworkManager version in 11.04?
<dpy> do I now really have to compile my own pulseaudio to get that module?
<TJ-> kyle__: Have you tested whether the same thing occurs in a new user's clean profile? That'd help indicate if it is system-wide, or related to your user's configuration
<jasef> Seveas: How do I find out again?
<Seveas> dpy: the normal pulseaudio package has that, at least on 13.10
<Seveas> jasef: apt-cache policy network-manager
<Seveas> dpy: dennis@spirit:~$ apt-file search equalizer-sink
<Seveas> pulseaudio: /usr/lib/pulse-4.0/modules/module-equalizer-sink.so
<TJ-> jasef: Did you capture kern.log and/or syslog when it failed? That can be very useful in determining what's broken
<kyle__> TJ-: THere's only one user, so I could add a new one..but if the behavior repeats, it may be a week or two on a new profile before it happens.
<jasef> seveas: 0.8.4
<Seveas> oof...
<jasef> TJ-, no, I didn't; it was ages ago and I needed my laptop up and running quickly.
<bluebasher> why can't I play movies on my laptop? I upgraded to the latest distro...
<tajamul> please please develop multiloader for ubuntu
<TJ-> kyle__: If the settings are being removed, as the config utility seems to show, either the config is being corrupted or some background process is changing things
<Seveas> jasef: that's going to give you problems, dist-upgrade until you hit an 0.9 version, after that the recompile trick should work
<TJ-> jasef: shame. It might be worth striking out to test the 14.04 live daily ISO
<tajamul> all developers please develop multiloader for ubuntu
<dpy> Seveas: This is 12.04LTS
<Seveas> tajamul: you're being annoying now. Please stop.
<TJ-> !ot | tajamul
<ubottu> tajamul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dpy> I've tried apt-file, no hits
<Seveas> dpy: so you need to upgrade :)
<jasef> Might be, but I'd have to install it; I think the live one worked
<dpy> Seveas: can't, company laptop
<jasef> Seveas, downloading all the natty updates!
<TJ-> dpy: "dpkg-query -S 'module-equalizer-sink.so'  "
<dpy> TJ-: No I don't have the file
<dpy> and no package accessible through my sources has it either
<bluebasher> i tried to install the restricted updates to play my movies...  it won't do it! :-(
<dpy> my pulseaudio is the kxstudio one btw, but I can switch to anything I want, except that I don't know where to get the right package
<Seveas> dpy: a quick google only showed one for 9.10 - looks like you need to do some recompiling with equalizer-sink enabled
<dpy> yeah that sucks
<TJ-> dpy: It wasn't added to the pulseaudio package until 13.04
<dpy> but the module has been there for ages
<dpy> why not compile everything when you create a package I wonder
<Seveas> dpy: maybe it was of very low quality (a common reason to exclude some optional extras)
<TJ-> dpy: looking in the source's commit history
<dpy> Seveas: just don't enable it, would have been my choice
<dpy> I think I'm also going to ask in kxstudio..
<dpy> is there a way to see which ppa is providing a package?
<TJ-> dpy: module-equalizer-sink was added in bzr revision 180, ubuntu version 1.3.0-0ubuntu1, 2013-02-14, see bug #1078543
<ubottu> bug 1078543 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Raring) "[raring] Pulse audio fails to start with error 'Failed to open module "module-esound-protocol-unix": file not found'" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1078543
<jasef> !away>geudrik
<whoever> hi all,  i am adding programs to alacarte, and the entry is not showing in alacarte after I create it, but it is there, how can I fix this?  the multiple entries do show in dasher when I type the program name though
<ubottu> geudrik, please see my private message
<AKILES> hi people
<AKILES> !
<compdoc> ?
<nomine> Is anyone here GPEN certified?
<whoever> AKILES: hi
<MonkeyDust> nomine  what is your actual issue?
<SupaYoshi> anyone here has a tutorial on how to delete an ssl certificate (self-signed) and recreate a new one?
<nomine> MonkeyDust: I would like to get GPEN certified, but the course it just too expensive ~5000$. The certification exam is around 600$. I'm already OSCP certified, and I would like to know if I should go ahead for GPEN.
<bcgrown> On the CBC olympics flash player,  it just shows a black box instead of playing anything.  If I right-click I can see all the Flash menu stuff.  Anyone know the fix?
<whoever> hi all,  i am adding programs to alacarte, and the entry is not showing in alacarte after I create it, but it is there, how can I fix this?  the multiple entries do show in dasher when I type the program name though. I am on 13.10
<Seveas> nomine: try asking on security.stackexchange.com - that's a much better audience for your question
<nomine> Seveas: thank you very much!
<SupaYoshi> thnx
<AmbiguousOutlier> hello, I'm trying to improve the graphics on my KVM via virt-manager. I want to use spice, but it says no module name spiceclientgtk
<AmbiguousOutlier> i've installed spice-client-gtk
<ajoul> is there an easy way to uninstall grub other than using the installation disk?
<ajoul> is there an easy way to uninstall grub other than using the installation disk?
<MonkeyDust> ajoul  "easy" depends on how skilled you are
<petr33> is there any person who can help me with pure-ftpd?
<Seveas> !anyone | petr33
<ubottu> petr33: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ajoul> <MonkeyDust easy means easy as in less work
<Seveas> ajoul: not even the Ubuntu installation disk uninstalls grub afaik, you'll need the repair disk for whatever other OS you have
<Kang-anan> how to download ububtu
<Seveas> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Saucy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ajoul> Seveas assuming I have access to my windows machine and can boot to it, then is it possible?
<pinarello> !ububtu
<MonkeyDust> Kang-anan  ubuntu.com
<ajoul> !download
<Seveas> ajoul: most likely. If it's not UEFI and not using some weird encryption software that mucks about with the windows bootloader, an fisk /fixmbr should get rid of grub
<Seveas> ajoul: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/69013
<Seveas> it talks about dos, but applies to non-uefi windows too
<envolt> Irc works fine on windows phone too
<jasef> envolt, I'm curious, what IRC client do you use for Windows Phone.
<dpy> ok
<dpy> the equalizer-sink module apparently adds a lot of gnome dependencies, which the kde purists don't like...
<dpy> I personally don't care
<dpy> HDD is dirt cheap
<dpy> time is priceless
<dpy> I just want things to work
<Seveas> purists, schmurists :)
<someone755> hi! i have a problem with setting up nginx's virtual host. everytime when i open up the page it's not available. what could be wrong?
<indn1234> .bang
<Seveas> someone755: you probably made a mistake somewhere :) Tell us the hostname and pastebin the conifg
<someone755> @Sev
<someone755> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/G1W083au
<dpy> Seveas: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/pulseaudio-eq?field.series_filter=precise
<dpy> this ppa has the pulseaudio with equalizer
<dpy> The tricky bit was to force-downgrade from the kxstudio packages
<TJ-> someone235: have you correctly sym-linked the config to the sites-enabled/ directory?
<dpy> now I have to pin these
<someone755> TJ-: yes, with sudo ln -s sites-av..../domain.tld sites-en..../domain.tld
<dpy> holding is the correct term here
<TJ-> dpy: You could have fetched the source for the current package, modified it to install the module, incremented the version, and built it as a matching deb, then there wouldn't be the same downgrade issues
<TJ-> someone755: anything in the error log?
<Seveas> someone755: well, that may have created a broken symlink, pastebin the output of ls -la /etc/nginx/sites-enabled
<someone755> TJ-: nothing
<Seveas> someone755: also, don't redact domain names if you want us to check things...
<someone755> Seveas: the symbolic link is in red color, is this good or not?
<Seveas> someone755: no.
<Seveas> someone755: pastebin the output...
<someone755> Seveas: i think that I figured out what's wrong
<dpy> TJ-: It's not a real downgrade, it's from 1.1 to 1.1, except that in order to upgrade, these PPA's add release suffixes
<someone755> Seveas: I didn't write the whole path to the file
<bish0p_> I'm trying to install a file, but it's telling me I'm missing python2.6
<GRILLIT> How can I install all dependencies of a dpkg?
<bish0p_> Does anyone know what package I need to get?
<dpy> TJ-: this solution is must more efficient
<dpy> TJ-: apt-get install pulseaudio=version
<dpy> you can't beat that
<TJ-> I do, frequently ;p
<GRILLIT> bish0p_: just type sudo apt-get install python2.6
<TJ-> but it still doesn't do what I ask it to :D
<Seveas> bish0p_: none. You can't install what you're trying to install. Don't just install random .deb's as that won't work.
<bish0p_> I tried that, it threw a bunch of errors.
<Seveas> bish0p_: what are you trying to install?
<Seveas> GRILLIT: Ubuntu switched to 2.7 quite a while ago, 2.6 is no longer available.
<bish0p_> Uh, pesterchum. http://www.mspaforums.com/showthread.php?37333-PESTERCHUM-3-14-1-New-Pesterchum-%286-26-3-41-8eta-pg54%29
<GRILLIT> Seveas: oh right
<GRILLIT> How can I install all dependencies of a dpkg?
<Seveas> bish0p_: http://www.mspaforums.com/showthread.php?43922-PESTERCHUM-3.41-Updated-Pesterchum!-New-Thread has new instructions
<bish0p_> Augh, I missed that. Thanks.
<someone755> Seveas: it is possible to run more diffrent domains and pages on port 80 on nginx?
<Seveas> GRILLIT: open it with software-center, it'll do that. alternatively, just install it with dpkg -i (which will error out) and then run apt-get -f install (which will fix the errors by installing dependencies)
<Seveas> someone755: yes
<GRILLIT> Seveas: cheers
<chrillster> Hi,  just wonder, is it possible to set up webdav server using webmin? Server 12.04. (yes im a newbie)
<TJ-> someone755: Most web-servers can do named virtual hosts, if the browser supports HTTP v1.1
<Seveas> someone755: for example, kaarsemaker.net and seveas.net (and some more...) run on the same IP with nginx
<Seveas> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jhutchins> chrillster: webmin is a bad idea in general.
<Seveas> wow, that factoid got mellowed down a bit
<Seveas> don't use webmin. Ever. Same for cpanel.
<chrillster> jhutchins I realize that. I set up my https  server for streaming media from command line. Then i noticed i couldnt mount https as a windows network location.
<chicobcn> holaa
<chicobcn> tengo el ubuntu instalado
<chicobcn> y estoy utulizando ahora
<Seveas> !es | chicobcn
<ubottu> chicobcn: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chicobcn> como se instalan las cosas?
<chrillster> So im not sure, ill probably try webdav, unless anyone know any better alternatives?
<someone755> thank you for help!!!! :)
<jhutchins> chrillster: You have to know how to fix things manually when webmin breaks, but it can cause more breakage than if you just did them manually to begin with.
<someone755> bye
<chrillster> jhutchins ill stay away from wbmin
<chrillster> I heard of owncloud, but im not sure you can stream from that clouddrive.
<dragonslay> how about virtualmin chrillster ?
<jhutchins> chrillster: FOSS Web Hosting Control Panels include: <DTC>, <GNUPanel>, <ISPConfig> and <ispCP> Omega.  Don't use <Webmin>.   http://wiki.debian.org/HostingControlPanels
<skinkitten> glitsj16, \o, hey friend in the ubuntu&&canon trenches
<skinkitten> glitsj16, look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6944450/
<HelloWorld321> I'm having trouble with gparted.  I have an ext4 partition named sda1 with 9gb; I have an "extended" partition named sda2 with 1MB, that houses a linux swap partition named sda5; then finally I have 30gb unallocated.  How do I move the sda2-extened/sda5-swap so that I can expand sda1 to include the unpartitioned space?
<Xuisce> hi HelloWorld321
<bekks> HelloWorld321: No.
<jasef> HelloWorld321, you can technically delete your swap partition and recreate it after expanding.
<HelloWorld321> Hi Xuisce.  Thanks for taking a look.  I'm pulling things around, and it seems that the only things it will let me do are: shrink sda1, expand sda2.  I can't seem to touch sda5 nor expand sda1
<Xuisce> HelloWorld321:  as bekks said no
<HelloWorld321> Thanks jasef.  Is that safe?  Is ...
<Xuisce> hm
<HelloWorld321> so no?  don't do it?
<Xuisce> nope
<Halloguys> Hey, has anyone every heard of the term "junk utility"?
<HelloWorld321> but what I could do is mount a new partition?
<bekks> HelloWorld321: Shrink sda2 to exclude the unpartitioned space, move it, so you have sda1, unpartitioned space, sda2. Then merge the unpartitioned space into sda1.
<Halloguys> I need to know for school...
<dragonslay> Halloguys, bleachbit?
<bekks> Halloguys: You need to know "Anyone ever heard of a utility XYZ"?
<HelloWorld321> tx bekks.  I'll poke a bit at sda2.
<Halloguys> Uhhh...
<jhutchins> HelloWorld321: Are you trying to do this from the system you're altering, or did you boot from a gparted disk?
<Halloguys> "junk utility" is not a name or something, it is a real term, as far as I know
<Seveas> never heard of it
<bekks> Halloguys: A real term describing what?
<glitsj16> skinkitten: hi o/ .. was doing a household job .. having a look at that link
<jasef> I would assume it to be utility apps that serve no real purpose, like registry cleaners on Windows.
<HelloWorld321> jhutchins: Ubuntu Live Cd.  I have gparted iso also.  For more technical details, it's actually a vbox vdi that's just been resized, because I originally allocated just a tiny bit of space, and now I'm starting to use it.
<Halloguys> A replacing command for a thing such as te commanong like thatmething like that
<OerHeks> Halloguys, you might want apt-get, it can  remove junk utilities
<Halloguys> and it's supposed to be self-made
<bekks> Halloguys: Can you please rephrase?
<jhutchins> HelloWorld321: You do have a backup of any important data on the system?
<Seveas> Halloguys: you mean an alias?
<HelloWorld321> yup
<Seveas> then say that :)
<kabel_zz> help
<MonkeyDust> kabel_zz  with pleasure, when we know what's wrong
<Halloguys> No it's not an alias
<dpy> great
<dpy> I'm all up and running again
<dpy> PPAs are great
<bekks> Halloguys: So what is it then?
<kabel_zz> please learning to hack ubuntu
<glitsj16> skinkitten: the make errored out, probably you need to install another dependency, let me have a look at it and i'll report back .. also, the make step never needs sudo, only the make install step, but we can give it another try when i've tracked down the possible dependency .. refresh the old memeory cell here would you: using ubuntu 12.04 yes?
<MonkeyDust> kabel_zz  define "hack"?
<kabel_zz> hack creditcart with ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> kabel_zz  wrong channel
<Halloguys> bekks, It is supposed to be a replacing command for such a command such as 'rm', or something like that
<Seveas> kabel_zz: I suggest you get the hell out of here.
<kabel_zz> hahahha
<jasef> kabel_zz, you'll receive no help doing that here.
<DJones> !illegal | kabel_zz
<ubottu> kabel_zz: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Xuisce> kabel_zz: nope
<kabel_zz> :x
<sasa84> hello
<Xuisce> kabel_zz: please ask a question or get out
<Xuisce> :)
<kabel_zz> :(
<Xuisce> hey sasa84
<kabel_zz> kidding me
<sasa84> how to reset password for lists.ubuntu.com? i forgot it and i'm the admin :\
<jasef> kabel_zz, nothing illegal will be supported here.
<bekks> Halloguys: Actually never heard of something like that in the past 20 years.
<sasa84> hello Xuisce
<Xuisce> hello
<jasef> Halloguys, do you mean if someone makes a script/utility that replaces the original 'rm' command with something else?
<aaronr_> Hi everyone. Trying to backport a package from trusty to precise with backportpackage, but i'm getting a Dependency Wait on launchpad because one of the packages depends on a -dev package that's in trusty's universe repo
<aaronr_> how do I tell backportpackage to look in universe?
<Halloguys> jassf, Yes
<Xuisce> welcome to #ubtu aaronr_
<Xuisce> #Ubuntu
<aaronr_> thanks Xuisce
<skinkitten> glitsj16, correct! ubuntu 12.04
<HelloWorld321> bekks: I think you misspoke.  You said to shrink sda2 to exclude the unpartitioned space.  That was already the case, but I wasn't able to move it.  What seems to be working is I expanded sda2 to include the unpartitioned space, moved sda5 to the end of sda2, and then shrunk sda2 back down.  Now I have: sda1, unpartitioned spade, sda2 and am merging the unpartitioned space indto sda1
<glitsj16> skinkitten: thanks, let's run: sudo apt-get install libgutenprint-dev libgimp2.0-dev libijs-dev libgs-dev foomatic-db-gutenprint | pastebinit .. to see were you stand and paste the link here please
<HelloWorld321> I haven't committed the changes yet.  It gave me a warning about grub and moving boot partitions, when I moved the sda5 swap partition.  I'm a little fuzzy about grub, though.  I do this move, then I boot, then grubloader complains and then I tell it where I moved sda5?
<aaronr_> hmm, seems my question is wrong. the original package is in universe and it can see that
<aaronr_> but it can't see a -dev package it depends on
<skinkitten> glitsj16, hm, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<aaronr_> i just get backportpackage: Error: The package 'libdvbcsa-dev' does not exist in the Ubuntu primary archive in trusty, trusty-security, trusty-updates or trusty-proposed
<aaronr_> but this would imply otherwise: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libdevel/libdvbcsa-dev
<OerHeks> !find libdvbcsa-dev trusty
<ubottu> Found: libdvbcsa-dev
<bekks> HelloWorld321: Are you doing all that from a livecd?
<OerHeks> !info libdvbcsa-dev trusty
<ubottu> libdvbcsa-dev (source: libdvbcsa): free implementation of the DVB/CSA (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-2 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 45 kB
<HelloWorld321> bekks: yes, tx.  So far.  I'm running gparted from a livecd.
<aaronr_> launchpad build log is here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/166447926/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.opencaster_3.2.2%2Bdfsg-1~precise1~ppa1_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<aaronr_> trying a local build
<HelloWorld321> bekks: I'm about to commit those changes, once I figure out what to do about the grub
<bekks> HelloWorld321: Without the exact warning you get we cant help you.
<HelloWorld321> ah
<teward> aaronr_: I'm not sure whether or not this matters, but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdvbcsa/1.1.0-2 is relevant...
<glitsj16> skinkitten: that's to be expected if you did the step earlier, i'm rdownloading the gutenprint source from cvs to get on the same page .. give it a minute
<skinkitten> glitsj16, yes sir, :)
<teward> aaronr_: according to the Launchpad page for it, for Trusty, it only has arm64 and ppc64el builds
<teward> aaronr_: if your package is building for some other architecture, it might run into this problem because the software doesn't have i386/amd64/etc. builds
<aaronr_> teward: Oh. Well that'd explain it for sure.
<aaronr_> looks like i should backport that from quantal then
<teward> aaronr_: or rather, port it from Quantal to Trusty
<teward> aaronr_: mind waiting a bit first?
 * teward wants to check the publication history on the package
<learner> My touchpad is not working after installing ubuntu 13.10 .
<Sot> hi
<HelloWorld321> bekks: "You have queued an operation to move the start sector of partition /dev/sda2.  Failure to boot is most likely to occur if you move the GNU/Linux partition containin/boot"
<Sot> [ user ]
<bekks> HelloWorld321: Yeah, you may have to reinstall grub afterwards.
<HelloWorld321> bekk: I'm not sure if /boot is in the sda1 or sda2
<Sot> Meta-1
<HelloWorld321> and that's a pretty simple operation?
<aaronr_> teward: my target platform is (eventually) precise
<bekks> HelloWorld321: It cant be in sda2, since thats an extended partition.
<bekks> !grub2 | HelloWorld321
<ubottu> HelloWorld321: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<aaronr_> or do i need it working on trusty to then backport it?
<teward> aaronr_: for a PPA you shouldn't need it on Trusty, I thought you were doing the opposite
<teward> aaronr_: it doesn't exist in Precise, that's the problem.
<aaronr_> backportpackage: Error: The package 'libdvbcsa-dev' does not exist in the Ubuntu primary archive in quantal, quantal-security, quantal-updates or quantal-proposed
<aaronr_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdvbcsa/1.1.0-2/+build/3451818 seems to disagree
<glitsj16> skinkitten: what exactly did you download from the gutenprint CVS? i used the bottom link 'download GNU tarball' from http://gimp-print.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/gimp-print/print/
<teward> aaronr_: i think your backportpackage is broken
<HelloWorld321> okay.  could it be in sda5?  (to me, they're practically synonymous sda2 & sda5, since sda2 looks like some kind of wrapper for sda5)
<bekks> HelloWorld321: No.
<bekks> HelloWorld321: sda2 is a container, containing swap, e.g., and it might contain more partitions.
<HelloWorld321> Then I prolly won't even need to reinstall grub, since /boot isn't in sda2 or sda5, the partitions getting moved.
<teward> aaronr_: oh, try just using `libdvbcsa`
<ghs> CD stays in blank same after burning. How to fix it ? I tried with k3b and brasero.
<teward> aaronr_: rather than the binary name
<aaronr_> oh, omit the -dev?
<teward> aaronr_: the source package is called `libdvbcsa`
<aaronr_> ah, yes of course.
<teward> aaronr_: if you look at the packages.u.c page (http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libdevel/libdvbcsa-dev) you'll see it says "Source package libdvbcsa"
<aaronr_> thanks :)
<HelloWorld321> So I'ma commit.  Do I reboot next?
<teward> aaronr_: if that doesn't work, i can backport the package in a PPA and you can just copy it out to your PPAs or something.
<HotSwap> Hey, does anyone know if i can install the modern and legacy nvidia drivers at the same time?  I have an old geforce card i want to use as an extra monitor on a separate x screen
<ghs> CD stays in blank same after burning. How to fix it ? I tried with k3b and brasero. Can someone me help ?
<HelloWorld321> If I have trouble on reboot, the grub docs say: "sudo grub-install /dev/XXX"   ... where XXX will be sda5 ?
<asyoulikeit> hey, is anyone able to help me encrypting the hd before installing xubuntu?
<pfifo> HotSwap: no
<HotSwap> pfifo, both modules cant be loaded at once eh?
<HotSwap> i figured that would be the case
<skinkitten> glitsj16, http://sourceforge.net/projects/gimp-print/files/gutenprint-5.2/5.2.10-pre1/
<HelloWorld321> I've committed.  I think my next step is reboot from sda1.  If I have any trouble, then I'll get to the bash prompt and type "sudo grub-install /dev/sda5"
<pfifo> HotSwap: use HW acceleration for the good one, and use standard vesa driver for the crap one
<bekks> HelloWorld321: No.
<HotSwap> pfifo, yeah that just hit me after I responded to you.
<HotSwap> that'll work great
<HotSwap> thanks
<bekks> HelloWorld321: Installing grub ito swap makes perfectly no sense.
<aaronr_> strangely the trusty build of libdvbcsa compiled okay on launchpad.
<aaronr_> not sure how i made that happen
<teward> aaronr_: i made a fib btw...
<teward> aaronr_: i misread the builds page, since that package hasn't been updated in version number since, like, Quantal, the packagesa re just copied and not rebuilt
<HelloWorld321> So I'm likely to have no trouble, since grub is certainly pointing to sda1.  But if I do have trouble, then I'll type "sudo grub-install /dev/sda1"
<teward> aaronr_: so it has i386, amd64, etc.
<teward> but the "builds" list doesn't state them because it's just copied
<SupaYoshi> Anyone knows, I want to serve a different website for when people come to my domain and when you go to the local hostname?
<SupaYoshi> I tried doing Virtuelhost: hostname:80
<aaronr_> ahh okay
<SupaYoshi> but that didnt work well
<bekks> HelloWorld321: /boot is on sda1  and grub points to sda.
<glitsj16> skinkitten: thanks, let me download that and see if i can get it to build here without errors, i'll keep u posted
<aaronr_> yeah i'm probably making this more difficult than it needs to be by trying to backport a package from an unreleased version of ubuntu :)
<aaronr_> unfortunately opencaster doesn't exist before trusty it seems
<HelloWorld321> bekks: tx.
<Electra101> hey
<PMtoCoins> facing mailing issues with nginx on Ubuntu server 12.04
<PMtoCoins> anyone who can help
<TJ-> HelloWorld321: when using "grub-install" you point it to the device to receive the master boot record, not a partition/file-system on that device (unless doing something very unusual)
<PMtoCoins> when I am sending mail using php script it delivers in the spam box and shows return path as www@info@mydomain.com
<aaronr_> right, requeued the build. thanks for the help teward
 * aaronr_ crosses his fingers
<HelloWorld321> tx TJ-.  I'm rebooting now.
<teward> aaronr_: you're welcome.  note you'll have to backport the dependency in your PPA first, and upload it there before it builds.
<aaronr_> yeah i think i've done that
<teward> aaronr_: then the newly uploaded dep has to build first, before it can be used by your other depwait-ed package
<aaronr_> https://launchpad.net/~aaronr/+archive/opencaster shows libdvbcsa in there now
<zatan> hi how can i stop certain packages from being updated?
<PMtoCoins> anyone who can help me with linux server running postfix
<PMtoCoins> ?
<teward> aaronr_: no it doesn't.
<teward> aaronr_: https://launchpad.net/~aaronr/+archive/opencaster/+sourcepub/3917649/+listing-archive-extra
<teward> aaronr_: i don't think it's started a rebuild on libdvbcsa yet
<Tarax> Need help to find my Wifi with Xubuntu, find neighbours nets but not my own
<teward> aaronr_: because the build was cancelled
<skinkitten> glitsj16, thanks
<aaronr_> gah, yeah.
<aaronr_> haha
<teward> aaronr_: so you're still in square one
<aaronr_> okay
<aaronr_> i thought that build was very fast!
<aaronr_> now i know why
<teward> aaronr_: you didn't hit "cancel build" did you?
<teward> aaronr_: also, I suggest you prepend my nick to your messages, if you want to direct them to me, otherwise they could get lost in the channel activity on my client
<aaronr_> teward: yeah i did, i cancelled the build of the libdvbcsa from trusty becuase of the arm issue
<teward> aaronr_: okay, that's the problem then
<teward> aaronr_: you should rerun the build or reupload the software (with a slightly higher version number)
<aaronr_> teward: what i did wrong was not deleting it and resubmitting the version from quantal (which is high enough to satisfy the build dep)
<HelloWorld321> Yup, yup.  That warning scared the spit out of me, but it rebooted just fine with nothing to do about the grub loader.  Tx: bekks, Tj-, Xuisce, jasef, jhutchins, and even ubottu, but especially bekks.  Thanks guys.  Scarey warning, simple operation.
<teward> aaronr_: aaah, okay, but you'll have a new issue there, you'll need to up the version number on your upload to the PPA.
<teward> aaronr_: just because how the system works.
<perlite11> hey how can I force apt-get to install a package? I was configuring nagios and removed the directory /etc/nagios and now I can't remove or install the nagios3 package
<aaronr_> ah ok
<aaronr_> seems sensible
<glitsj16> skinkitten: make went cleanly :) .. suggestion: start afresh by removing the extracted source tree and extract the gutenprint-5.2.10-pre1.tar.bz2 again, cd into it and run: ./configure --disable-test --enable-maintainer-mode --without-doc | pastebinit if you would and show the link
<Xuisce> no problem  HelloWorld321
<teward> aaronr_: just make it ~ppa2 insteadl
<teward> aaronr_: with the rest of the version string being identical to what yo uused before.
<aaronr_> k, reuploaded with the suffix incremented
<glitsj16> perlite11: the postinstall or preremove scripts probably are looking for that dir, try to make it again, even when empty
<perlite11> glitsj16: It's complaining about particular files in that directory missing; I'll try restoring those
<smaragd> Hello have anybody of you problem with mint 16 eth0 statistics? wlan tx / rx in ifconfig for wireless works good but not for ethernet.. :/
<wheatthin> smaragd, maybe should try mint channel
<OerHeks> smaragd, better use ubuntu, as mint is unsupported here
<skinkitten> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6944728/ ^^
<streulma> hello, I have 2 SSD drives, which one should I place in my PC? OCZ 240GB with 1 reallocated sector (so Ubuntu disk utility says), or 128GB Sandisk which is OK?
<glitsj16> perlite11: yup, or remove the nagios3 related files in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<smaragd> thanks for point
<leemerriman> Many years ago I had an option to install Ubuntu as a Windows program or something similar, is that still a thing?
<bekks> leemerriman: No.
<wheatthin> leemerriman, you're talking about the wubi installer?
<leemerriman> bekks: Is there any way to install Ubuntu (or really any other Debian-based distro) without some sort of CD or USB stick.
<leemerriman> wheatthin: That sounds right, yes
<glitsj16> skinkitten: looking good, proceed with: make clean && make .. and let it run, can take a while but i've got the rest of the evening so no worries there
<wheatthin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360583/is-there-wubi-for-ubuntu-13-10
<OerHeks> leemerriman, there is a WUBI installer, but not for win8
<skinkitten> glitsj16, wow thank you so much
<perlite11> glitsj16: thanks. that totally worked
<skinkitten> glitsj16, how do I repay you?
<wheatthin> yeah it's unsupported, but there is a wubi installer
<glitsj16> streulma: perlite11, welcome
<wheatthin> anybody know how to get opencl working with ati and ubuntu 13.x?
<glitsj16> skinkitten: you just did, and i got a few extra beans on the forum by posting :p
<glitsj16> streulma: sorry, wanted to say i'd go for the OCZ and then i added to it sorry
<HelloWorld321> glitsj16: how does that work?  beans on forum?
<stephen__> Hi
<skinkitten> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6944763/
<stephen__> Does anyone know of pinguyOS?
<glitsj16> HelloWorld321: not sure exactly, but i think each time you post to a thread you get a 'bean', apparently you need a minimum of 10 beans to make edits to your profile etc
<bekks> stephen__: We heard of it, but we dont support it in here.
<stephen__> Ahl I made the switch from Ubuntu to pinguyOS earlier this week. I think you should give it a try
<OerHeks> stephen__, sure, they have their own channel http://pinguyos.com/irc-chat/
<stephen__> oh ok. Thanks for the help
<glitsj16> skinkitten: same error as before, i suspect i've got something installed that you're missing, having a look at that
<yidaki> i need a terminal command to kill pulseaudio
<user___> pkill -9 pulseaudio
<user___> or whatever the process name is, try pulse if that doesn't work
<glitsj16> skinkitten: can you run: dpkg --get-selections | pastebinit please?
<smaragd> Hello have anybody of you problem with mint 16 eth0 statistics? wlan tx / rx in ifconfig for wireless works good but not for ethernet.. :/
<daftykins> mint != ubuntu, we cannot support that here
<daftykins> you'll need to look elsewhere
<OerHeks> !mint | smaragd
<ubottu> smaragd: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<smaragd> omg srry wrong forum....
<skinkitten> glitsj16, not all of it appears? I only get from man-db ... z
<skinkitten> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6944791/
<yidaki> user: i type in exactly "pkill -9 pulseaudio" and push enter in terminal?
<user___> yidaki: yeah
<yidaki> nothinghappens
<user___> try pulse then
<yidaki> ok
<user___> ps aux | grep audio
<glitsj16> skinkitten: we'll try it again with: dpkg --get-selections > /tmp/skinkitten-gutenprint && pastebinit /tmp/skinkitten-gutenprint
<Medo> Hello
<yidaki> still nothing
<yidaki> i am getting choppy delayed audio out of vlc player
<yidaki> killing pulse audio fixed it in mint
<yidaki> any other ideas on how to kill pulse audio?
<skinkitten> glitsj16, where's the tmp folder?
<skinkitten> TheDrums, what a great name.
<lickalott> guys, I'm trying to launch a non-installed windows app (via wine) from within a .desktop file.  I've gotten it to work before but can't seem to get it this time.  Can someone tell me what I might be doing wrong?  http://pastebin.com/MtgYFGnC
<glitsj16> skinkitten: under /tmp, so out of your home dir
<lickalott> it's a stand alone executable
<user___> yiadki: yiadki: if that didn't work, most likely pulseaudio isn't the problem
<yidaki> how do i know if i have a compatible sound drier?
<yidaki> driver?
<glitsj16> skinkitten: you can exchange /tmp with anything you want in your home/<user> dir, it's just an intermediary file you can remove if the pastebin showed full output this time
<user___> yidaki: above my head
<manornk> clear
<manornk> Hey guys, When i try to connect via ssh on my ubuntu, i am not able, however, i am able to connect to other computer via my ubuntu
<glitsj16> yidaki: pulseaudio -k should kill it
<Medo> Busybox  v1.18.5 (ubuntu.1:1.18.5)
<Medo> what cause that error
<Medo> ?
<lickalott> manornk,  is ssh enabled on your ubuntu machine?
<lickalott> medo ???
<manornk> lickalott: Yes, I get error  attempting method password failed, but i am able to connect to other computers
<Medo> lickalott: what ?
<lickalott> what are you using manornk ?  command line ssh, remmina, putty?
<lickalott> what error medo?
<lickalott> all I see is a version message
<manornk> lickalott: command line ssh
<lickalott> default port manornk
<lickalott> ?
<manornk> lickalott: 22
<SupaYoshi> Hai
<glitsj16> lickalott: there looks to be a line feed between line 6 and 7 in your paste, the Exec=... needs to be all on one line
<lickalott> manornk, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-840280.html
<SupaYoshi> I want to make apache have 2 websites, 1 for the intranet on port 80, and one on public on port 80
<lickalott> it is glitsj16  it just copied to pastebin that way
<SupaYoshi> Now i tried doing this with virtualhost, and then the internal IP and the external IP
<SupaYoshi> but that doesnt work.
<manornk> lickalott: Thank you.
<lickalott> lemme know if that works
<SupaYoshi> So I am wondering, do I need to add a interface for the external IP?
<SupaYoshi> because adding the xternal IP to ports.conf doesnt work
<manornk> I have one more question, about Ubuntu touch, i want to port it on my device Geeksphone Peak, how hard is it
<SupaYoshi> I basically get the same website as the internal site.
<lickalott> SupaYoshi, you need to open the public side on your router/firewall
<SupaYoshi> lickalott hehe i done that sorry
<SupaYoshi> I get the website on the public address
 * lickalott bows out on the ubuntu touch thing
<SupaYoshi> I just set a different enabled-site for the external address
<glitsj16> lickalott: ow ok, is the wineprefix and the path to virtualdub.exe correct?
<SupaYoshi> but still it gets served the same website as interal.
<lickalott> true glitsj16
<SupaYoshi> i have VirtualHost 77.165.xxx.xx:80 for external.
<lickalott> SupaYoshi, same folder just accessed differently or do you have to folder with the same sites (i.e. two different paths)
<SupaYoshi> And VirtualHost 10.15.1.100:80 for external;.
<lickalott> sorry, that was a question
<SupaYoshi> Lickallot
<lickalott> sir
<SupaYoshi> Another folder, and another path :)
<SupaYoshi> first site, /var/www/homesrv second (external /var/www/public
<SupaYoshi> Now however, when you go to the public site you get /var/www/homesrv
<lickalott> and that's all pointed to correctly in the .conf?
<SupaYoshi> Which conf? :P
<lickalott> apache (i forget which one specifically)
<SupaYoshi> ports.conf?
<lickalott> brb
<SupaYoshi> I tried this but it didnt work
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6944893/
<SupaYoshi> that gives an error, that it cant bind because the port is in use already :3
<glitsj16> lickalott: only other thing i see is that you used .. StartupWMClass=VirutalDub.exe .. mind the spelling of VirutalDub.exe, also you don't need the .exe part in that StartupWMClass
<Medo> can someone help me with that error ?
<manornk> Can anyone help me with porting ubuntu touch?
<bekks> manornk: Porting it to what/where?
<daftykins> !touch | manornk
<ubottu> manornk: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<manornk> bekks: On Geeksphone Peak. ubottu, thank you.
<OerHeks> Medo, what error? you only gave "Busybox  v1.18.5 (ubuntu.1:1.18.5)"
<Medo> OerHeks: yes followed with built in shell and initramfs
<Medo> OerHeks:
<Medo> OerHeks: and another error message with an older ubuntu version
<OerHeks> Medo, use paste.ubuntu.com for the complete error and let us see
<Medo> OerHeks: that error appear when i try to login using my usb to live ubuntu
<skinkitten> glitsj16, http://bpaste.net/show/eMPsMOf0riZfuJBhlULK/
<Medo> OerHeks: not my installed system and current now im using windows X(
<wernerHerzog> hi guys, a friend of mine wants to replace windwos xp with linux; he wants to use wubi; what is new with wubi, is it even on the ubuntu iso anymore?
<Daekdroom> wernerHerzog, If he wants to replace XP (i.e. erase it), he definitely shouldn`t use Wubi
<wernerHerzog> Daekdroom, that's what I'm telling him, but he is scared :D
<wernerHerzog> first time intalling ubuntu for him
<wernerHerzog> I just want to make it easy form him
<bekks> wernerHerzog: Winn XP will be EOL in a few months, and Wubi is unsupported, and will not work on Win8.
<yidaki> how do i uninstall programs i dont want?
<wernerHerzog> oh shit
<bekks> wernerHerzog: If you want to make it easy, install him a virtual machine.
<Medo> OerHeks: ???
<MonkeyDust> yidaki  sudo apt-get purge [package], or use the software center, or synaptic
<wernerHerzog> he wants to dual boot xp and ubuntu for the two month xp is supported
<bekks> wernerHerzog: Then set it up as he wants it.
<yidaki> where do i find synaptic?
<bekks> yidaki: You have to install it.
<MonkeyDust> yidaki  in the software center
<wernerHerzog> bekks: yeah, I guess I'll have to do it, he wanted to do it himself though
<OsBinAs> <yidaki> in meniu
<wernerHerzog> which is a good thing, he'll learn more
<bekks> OsBinAs: Only after he installs it, since it isnt installed by default.
<OsBinAs> <yidaki> so in home folder somewhere
<OsBinAs> <bekks> :)
<MonkeyDust> OsBinAs  type yi [tab], see what happens
<bekks> OsBinAs: Nope, not in the home folder.
<Medo> ??
<OsBinAs> <MonkeyDust> lad nothing hapends :D
<jhutchins> wernerHerzog: Dual booting is different from wubi.
<jhutchins> wernerHerzog: Linux installers have been setting up dual-boot systems for more than a decade.
<jhutchins> ...more than two I think.
<jhutchins> wernerHerzog: wubi installed to the Windows filesystem, which was not really a good way to do Linux.  Cygwin is better if you need linux-on-windows.
<glitsj16> skinkitten: connection dropped here, so i missed your paste if you posted that .. can you provide the link again please?
<skinkitten> glitsj16, sure, http://bpaste.net/show/eMPsMOf0riZfuJBhlULK/
<OsBinAs> got problems with metaspolit framework any on good to give a hand?
<apb1963> jhutchins: I put 8 distributions on 1 hard drive once
<apb1963> ocio-boot
<apb1963> octo-boot
<apb1963> using lilo
<skinkitten> glitsj16, ?
<TJ-> skinkitten: what are you (trying) to build, and on what ubuntu release?
<glitsj16> skinkitten: took a bit long, can you: sudo apt-get install libcupsmime1-dev libcupsppdc1-dev and start the build again with: make clean && make?
<skinkitten> canon pixma mg2520 driver from gutenprint pre-5.2.10 TJ-
<TJ-> Ahhh, the build log looked sort-of familiar
<_1_yerson> hola
<glitsj16> TJ-: i was just diffing skinkitten's package list to determine what he might be missing, builds fine here but i'm not on 12.04
<_1_yerson> alguien habla espanol
<_1_yerson> quien habla espanish
<manornk> Can't connect on my ubuntu with ssh, but i can from my ubuntu onto other computer. It says that password is incorect
<TJ-> glitsj16: I thought it might be a missing headers issue, looks like you've got it covered :)
<glitsj16> TJ-: not sure :) first time i build gutenprint from CVS, so feel free to drop in
<dougl> my 13.10 install hangs looking for some efi crap on a drive that has since been removed can someone help me? I am checking fstab for efi stuff
<bekks> manornk: are you trying to ssh in as root?
<TJ-> glitsj16: do you have a 12.04 chroot?
<manornk> bekks: I am trying from my Android. I can connect on my brothers computer, but on mine cant.. p.s. My brother is using arch linux
<glitsj16> TJ-: nope, i was looking into that
<bekks> manornk: That doesnt answer my question.
<glitsj16> TJ-: but i'm kinda low on disk space here .. any idea how much space that would take?
<manornk> bekks: PermitRootLogin yes
<bekks> !root | manornk
<ubottu> manornk: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bekks> manornk: Log in as user, not as root.
<manornk> bekks: My mistake, I am trying to connect as user, manornk.. sorry
<RonniS> Hey, where can I find information about when php will be updated on 12.04 LTS?
<glitsj16> skinkitten: sorry for the confusion while talking to TJ-, do keep us informed on where you're at ok :)
<TJ-> glitsj16: probably about 200MB for a buildd
<RonniS> it is dangerously close to end of life
<glitsj16> TJ-: ow i should manage that, thanks
<TJ-> glitsj16: I've got one here ... what's the CVS repo source reference (web page) so I can compare that version with what's in our repos
<skinkitten> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6945137/
<manornk> bekks: My mistake, I am trying to connect as user, manornk@ip
<glitsj16> TJ-: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gimp-print/files/gutenprint-5.2/5.2.10-pre1/ .. the .tar.bz2
<bekks> manornk: If you are trying to connect as your user, and you get the message that your password is incorect - then it is incorrect.
<manornk> bekks: I know it isn't, i am using it every day.
<glitsj16> skinkitten: TJ- .. we're always erroring on the same backend_common.c:633:3 as skinkitten's paste shows, not sure where that resides
<TJ-> glitsj16: yeah, I think it is relying on a MACRO that is missing
<manornk> beeks, any suggestions?
<manornk> bekks, any suggestions
<TJ-> glitsj16: skinkitten I'm looking at overlaying the trusty debian packaging to that gutenprint source, so we can build it using the standard Debian/Ubuntu packaging toolset
<glitsj16> TJ-: makes sense, skinkitten has been trying to get the canon printer going for days now, and missing MACRO isn't something i'm good with, really appreciate your input
<jhutchins> manornk: ssh is rather limited in it's error messages on purpose.
<jhutchins> manornk: Do you have an AllowGroups statement?
<skinkitten> ^^ thanks TJ- glitsj16
<jhutchins> mantovani: What does /var/log/auth.log say?
<glitsj16> skinkitten: i'l keep following the thread, but TJ-'s much more experienced with this :)
<jhutchins> Sheesh.  Sorry mantovani
<skinkitten> with the deepest of gratitude, thanks glitsj16
<TJ-> skinkitten: Give me 10 minutes to get myself up to speed, then I'll be back with you
<skinkitten> thanks TJ- :)
<RonniS> Hey, where can I find information about when php version will be updated on 12.04 LTS?
<glitsj16> skinkitten: if we get it working we'll make a new forum post, there were other people wanting the same pixma mg2520 to work .. we'll let TJ- do his magic and cross fingers heh
<XHEART24> hi everyone.
<XHEART24> is there an antivirus for ubuntu 12.04 lts? i find my computer running too slow while surfing the web
<cvtsx> clam av as one i think
<cvtsx> but its all command line
<Ben64> XHEART24: antivirus isn't necessary on linux, and it wouldn't help your web browsing speed
<bekks> !clamav | XHEART24
<bekks> !antivirus | XHEART24
<ubottu> XHEART24: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<XHEART24> ok great.
<joshu> does the lived load into RAM, so I can safely eject the CD and attach a different one?
<XHEART24> other than that i like this ubuntu.
<cvtsx> ubuntu is nice
<humbag> XHEART24: i think noscript plugin speeds up browsing, but you have to train it
<XHEART24> train it?
<XHEART24> sorry for the question. just do not know, still learning
<AKILES> it's ok XHEAR...
<AKILES> XHEART24,
<XHEART24> yes
<AKILES> really almost(all) virus, are make for windows
<XHEART24> humbag - how i train the noscript?
<glitsj16> lickalott: did you get the desktop file working? just noticed that you could have made a typo in the Exec line --> /home/weed/Downloads/APPZ/Nandub_1.10.4/VirutalDub.exe .. which should be ../VirtualDub.exe
<MonkeyDust> AKILES  linux virusses hzve been made too, but they have no effect
<teward> AKILES: only partly true, a super large majority target windows, more are targetting macs, and Linux is in its little niche where there's very few viruses.  It's not virus proof though.
<XHEART24> akiles, that is good no know.
<humbag> XHEART24: it operates as a whitelist, so you have to allow useful javascripts as you browse, but suspicious or slow javascripts will not be run
<XHEART24> hmmm ok
<AKILES> yes it is, I say again "almost"
<AKILES> :D
<AKILES> thks for your attention!
<gupta_dishant> i am new to ubuntu
<gupta_dishant> any help will be appreciated
<gupta_dishant> :)
<AKILES> about what ?
<gupta_dishant> i am looking forward to do android app development and c++ programming
<ice9> how to change file's UID?
<felipesierra> HI everybody
<felipesierra> I am new in ubuntu, i have a problem
<gupta_dishant> basically i am using ubuntu for  almost first time
<gupta_dishant> so can you help me with a link to some guide or
<gupta_dishant> features
<gupta_dishant> or stuff
<gupta_dishant> to browse through
<felipesierra> the sistem does not reconigze my usb
<OerHeks> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dishant> thanks :)
<OerHeks> gupta_dishant, else there are lots of wiki pages, and free fullcirclemagazine
<dishant> i am fine with the GUI part..need to get into terminal commands :)
<dishant> will go to wiki pages if needed..thanks anyways :)
<Samopotamus> Ubuntu needs to clean up their goddamn documentation regarding Samba.  I just spent about fifteen minutes following a guide, only to find a note at the bottom: "Note: This method no longer works"
<felipesierra> my friends, my system does not reconigze my usb media...can you help me please?
<bekks> Samopotamus: It is a wiki, you may update it too.
<streulma> good evening
<streulma> for an SSD, should I use 8GB swap ?
<Samopotamus> bekks, would that I had the know-how.
<glitsj16> gupta_dishant: : you can also install the abs-guide package, which offers an introduction to bash shell scripting
<bekks> streulma: Use as much swap as your RAM, for being able to suspend to disk.
<Ben64> streulma: how much ram do you have
<skinkitten> glitsj16, :)
<streulma> Ben64: 8
<Samopotamus> I'm just trying to mount a CIFS drive.  I don't understand why this is so hard to find reliable documentation for.
<Samopotamus> This is a routine task.
<Ben64> streulma: if you don't need a hibernate, then you don't really even need a swap partition, and i'd recommend against having one on an ssd anyway
<glitsj16> skinkitten: also into shell scripting? the guide's a nice introduction if you haven't seen it yet
<streulma> Samopotamus: Ctrl+L in Nautilus, smb://user@host/share
<DavyH> Hi.  Following problem under Unity/Compiz on 13.10: Ctrl-Q isn't received by my X clients.  xev trace shows Control_L being pressed and released, but when I hit 'q' in between, I get focus-related events instead.  Probably something I did, but I don't know what.
<DavyH> Things I've tried: bind Ctrl-Q in Keyboard->Settings to clear other bindings, then unbind it again.  That didn't change anything.
<Samopotamus> I'm using the command line
<DavyH> Haven't found anything on Google -- search-term suggestions welcome.
<DavyH> (or rather: sufficiently non-generic search terms :))
<streulma> Samopotamus: sudo mount -t cifs -o user=foobar,password=foobar,rw,hard,nosetuids,noperm,sec=ntlm //192.168.1.2/Drive ~/mnt/mount_point
<Samopotamus> doing sudo mount -t cifs -o username=[user], password=[pass] //remote/path /home/me/local/path doesn't allow write access
<skinkitten> glitsj16, I'm interested :)
<streulma> like this
<Samopotamus> I'll try yours streulma
<Ben64> Samopotamus: you might want to set your uid in the mounting options
<Samopotamus> I have tried that Ben64
<koell> omg jono bacon is using a thinkpad <3
<DavyH> So if anyone can tell me how to find out where keypresses are intercepted in Compiz, that'd help me a lot.
<streulma> Ben64: what do you recommend? having swap or not to swap? I don't need hibernate
<Samopotamus> I've tried so many iterations of sudo mount -t- cifs...
<glitsj16> skinkitten: cool, installing the abs-guide together with experimenting and the #bash channel should make a good start :)
<Ben64> streulma: you probably won't need one under normal circumstances
<TJ-> skinkitten: glitsj16: gutenprint 5.2.10 has introduced a new common backend code which requires libusb and some 'interesting' integration with cups. All existing Ubuntu Ubuntu printer-driver-gutenprint packages do not contain libusb support. The build error is because the headers from "libusb-1.0-0-dev" package aren't installed. I'm not sure if installing that will be enough, but give it a try. I'm investigating what is needed to package 5.2.10 to include libusb,
<TJ-> based on the 14.04 packaging, and then backported to 12.04!
<streulma> Ben64: ok, if I need one, I can make this with /dev/zero and /swapfile
<DavyH> Samopotamus: does this help?  //server/Software       /server/rw/Software     cifs    rw,uid=username,iocharset=utf8,credentials=/root/server.creds,noauto    0 0
<Samopotamus> streulma, it looks like you have given me in thirty seconds what DAYS of Googling have not
<Ben64> streulma: yep
<DavyH> (line from my fstab)
<Samopotamus> I'm going to dissect your line of code and figure out the difference between what several messageboard posts and wikis have told me and yours.
<Samopotamus> Davy, I'll try that in my fstab
<Samopotamus> DavyH, I've also been running into an issue where the VPN is possibly not up yet so fstab doesn't mount it until I run mount -a
<glitsj16> TJ-: wonderfull! odd that it didn't complain here about it.. i don't even have libusb-1.0-0-dev installed
<Samopotamus> I don't understand why so many guides from stackexchange and ubuntu forums are so error-ridden
<bekks> Samopotamus: Then you caant automatically mount, but you have to ensure the vpn is up.
<skinkitten> TJ-, :( libusb-1.0-0-dev is already the newest version.
<skinkitten> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Samopotamus> Isn't there an option for fstab to wait until the network is up?
<MrZone> Hello
<bekks> Samopotamus: The network is not enough. The VPN will start after the network is up, and you have to wait until the VPN is up.
<TJ-> skinkitten: That tells us that "./configure" didn't locate those headers and therefore didn't add the correct "-I..." include path
<TJ-> skinkitten: I'm almost ready to do a test-build here
<Samopotamus> So basically it has to be done through cronjobs or some other method than fstab, right bekks?
<bekks> Samopotamus: Cronjobs wont help you at all at that point.
<Samopotamus> What do you recommend bekks ?
<bekks> Samopotamus: The most convinient method is to run "mount -a" manually.
<MrZone> Annyone know if there is a Ubuntu Touch for Xperia Z1?
<Samopotamus> :\
<DavyH> Samopotamus: non-authoritative answer: Init scripts typically mount local filesystem types (ext4, btrfs, ...) early in the boot, and network filesystems (cifs, nfs, ...) later.  There's a sigil you can use for network-dependent filesystems (e.g. ext4 on iSCSI).  But that won't help you here.
<Samopotamus> I don't believe in doing things manually.  There has to be a way
<bekks> Samopotamus: Then good luck in finding it.
<Samopotamus> There's got to be a way to tell crontab to run this command like ten minutes after startup or something.  It's a 99% solution
<ViaJulia30VERS> alguien habla español?
<ioanbuby> hi,i have written a python script and i want to give this script to my friends but they are using windows
<bekks> Samopotamus: Crontab is a 1% solution. Crontab does not check wether the network is up, it osnt even interested wether the VPN is actually running, etc.
<skinkitten> TJ-, hm how do I tell ./configure to include it?
<ioanbuby> how can i make a executable from this script?
<Samopotamus> Yeah, bekks , but it would just give time and assume that the VPN is up.
<bekks> ioanbuby: You cant, basically.
<skinkitten> glitsj16, abs-guide? where can I get that?
<bekks> Samopotamus: Which is the most unreliable approach possible.
<Samopotamus> Better than the "no approach" approach
<ioanbuby> why not?
<bekks> Samopotamus: You have been given a 100% approach.
<Seveas> ioanbuby: google for pyfreeze or cx-freeze
<Samopotamus> lol, manually?  I can run that anyway if it fails
<glitsj16> skinkitten: it's a package that is in the regumar ubuntu repos, sudo apt-get install abs-guide
<ioanbuby> ok
<glitsj16> *regular
<Seveas> ioanbuby: but that's so far off-topic in here, it's not even funny :)
<bekks> ioanbuby: Because you cannot make a crossplatform python binary out of some code you have.
<bekks> Samopotamus: You will have to run it manually, cause your approach will fail. Anyways, good luck.
<ioanbuby> ok i understand
<Samopotamus> Thanks bekks
<glitsj16> skinkitten: if you have it installed, point your browser at file:///usr/share/doc/abs-guide/html/index.html and you're good to dive in
<skinkitten> E: Unable to locate package abs-guide
<ioanbuby> my friends must have python installed and run this script from command line
<ioanbuby> in windows
<bekks> ioanbuby: Yes.
<ioanbuby> i don't use windows anymore
<Seveas> Samopotamus: if you want to run things after the network is up, add scripts to /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d
<ioanbuby> ;)
<DavyH> Samopotamus: there HAS to be a hook that allows you to run arbitrary commands dependent on your VPN.  Like the 'post-up' directive in /etc/network/interfaces.
<Seveas> Samopotamus: this is woefully underdocumented though :)
<DavyH> Seveas++
<Samopotamus> Thanks Seveas and DavyH
<TJ-> skinkitten: are you using amd64 or i686/i386?
<bekks> DavyH: No there is no requirement to implement such a hook. It strongly depends on the VPN.
<Seveas> Samopotamus: of course that assumes you run the vpn via networkmanager.
<Ampelbein> skinkitten: You have to have the "multiverse" repository enabled.
<DavyH> bekks: agreed, there's no standard, but I'd expect it of any reasonable implementation.
<glitsj16> skinkitten: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/abs-guide .. so it should be installable in 12.04 .. what does apt-cache policy abs-guide do?
<Samopotamus> Seveas, I am embarassingly new to VPNs.  I just followed the guide for installing OpenVPN.
<bekks> DavyH: Even if it exists, the vpn administrator most likely disabled hooks for clients for safety reasons.
<Samopotamus> The server is mounting a drive from a client
 * Samopotamus is the VPN administrator
<Seveas> Samopotamus: ah, ok, that's slightly different
<Seveas> you want the server to mount an nfs share from the client after it connected?
<DavyH> Anyway.  Last appeal for help with my problem? -- Ctrl-Q not being passed to my X clients under Unity/Compiz?
<skinkitten> TJ-, x86_64
<Samopotamus> It's SMB/CIFS not NFS because the drive is physically mounted to a DD-WRT device.
<Seveas> DavyH: search for that keycombo with ccsm to see if it's assigned to something?
<TJ-> skinkitten: thanks, I'll build that
<Samopotamus> DD-WRT doesn't have out-of-the-box NFS
<Seveas> Samopotamus: but the server is mounting from the client after the client connects, right?
<Samopotamus> Yes
<DavyH> Seveas: I thought ccsm was deprecated?  But I have no better ideas.  Trying now...
<Rarrikins> Does anyone know how to add tracks to a playlist in Rhythmbox?
<Ampelbein> skinkitten: Follow http://askubuntu.com/questions/89096/how-do-i-enable-the-multiverse-repository and you will most likely be able to install abs-guide. Multiverse isn't enabled by default.
<Seveas> Samopotamus: hmm, you can do something with openvpn's --up, but I'd probably abuse fail2ban for this
<skinkitten> thanks Ampelbein
<impossible> i am on ubuntu 12.04.4 but my mouse only moves up and down, it works fine in 13.10 and 14.04
<Seveas> fail2ban is in essence a "watch log and do things" daemon, I'd make it watch the openvpn log and mount things when the client connects
<impossible> anything i should update? kernel or driver?
<Seveas> Samopotamus: scratch that
<Samopotamus> hmm, I know only a little about fail2ban
<Samopotamus> k
<Seveas> Samopotamus: openvpn's server mode has a --client-connect option, which you can use
<DavyH> Seveas: no luck so far with ccsm.  But when I try to bind arbitrary keys (e.g. Ctrl-Alt-f), ccsm shows the key as <Primary>, e.g. <Primary><Alt>f.  NO idea what that means.  Researching, but suggestions welcome!
<Samopotamus> Ok, I'll check it out.
<Seveas> DavyH: ah! your ctrl key got remapped
<Seveas> DavyH: check the keyboard settings, it can be done there
<Seveas> DavyH: or else gnome-tweak-tool
<kristenbb> My ubuntu computer doesn't start anymore, the screen remains purple, I don't know what's wrong. Can someone please help ?
<streulma> kristenbb: that seems like a graphical problem
<DavyH> Seveas: I'm uncertain.  `xev` shows the key returning the keysym Control_L, and `xmodmap` shows Control_L as the Control modifier.  But I'm checking as you say.  (And VERY grateful!)
<Beldar> So I installed grml-rescueboot this is iso booting with grub 2 yourun this command to load a grml folder in boot,  sudo mv ~/ISO/some release.iso /boot/grml/ MY question how do I clean that grml folder in boot with the cli
<kristenbb> streulma: what can I do to solve it?
<Seveas> kristenbb: kristenbb do you see the ubuntu logo at all during boot, or is the screen just purple? What happens if you hit <alt><f1>?
<DavyH> Seveas: also all other Control-[x] keys work normally, and 'q' does too.
<skinux> What command will tell used/free RAM (Physical)?
<TJ-> Samopotamus: I'd add the script "/etc/network/if-up.d/openvpn-localmounts" (which should be called by runparts after "/etc/network/if-up.d/openvpn", and in your script simply do  "[ -n "$IF_OPENVPN" ] && sleep 10 && mount -a"
<streulma> skinux: free -m
<kristenbb> Seveas: It happened multiple times, and it was hanging, so I tried pressing reset a couple times. Now it doesn't show the logo anymore. Nothing happens with alt f1
<streulma> kristenbb: ctrl + alt + f1
<kristenbb> streulma: nothing either
<streulma> kristenbb: do you have installed now a new video driver like nvidia ?
<kristenbb> streulma: no I have not, but it could have been updated, I don't know
<Paddy_NI> Does anyone know the name of the tool (I think it's CLI only) that was developed specifically for keeping daily ISOs for *buntu up-to-date ?
<skinux> Cached doesn't necessarily mean used, right?
<Paddy_NI> I'm fairly certain that it is not zsync
<manornk> How can i start song from another computer on my computer via ssh
<bekks> skinux: ram used for cached is considered to be usable by an application when the application needs it.
<Seveas> kristenbb: and <alt><f7> (try <f1> through <f8>, one of them should show some text)
<skinux> I see 117 free, 517 Cached, 14 Buffers
<bekks> skinux: You see more when running "free -m". Pastebin it please.
<kristenbb> Seveas: I tried all from f1 to f12, none do, the screen remains purple
<Seveas> manornk: ssh other.computer.name mplayer /path/to/file
<streulma> skinux: look at - + buffers cache
<skinux> Used: 3172 Free: 650
<bekks> skinux: So you have 650 free.
<skinux> MB?
<Seveas> kristenbb: unfortunately that leaves very few avenues for troubleshooting. Best suggestion I can give you is to boot from a live cd, backup your /home folder and reinstall.
<bekks> skinux: Yes.
<skinux> That's not much out of 2-3G
<bekks> skinux: Unused RAM is wasted RAM. Be happy much of your RAM is used as cache.
<kristenbb> Seveas: I can reset and start in recovery mode ? that's the only thing I can do, basically, but i don't know what to do with it
<Aleksei__> skinux: Are you sure that you are watching the -/+ buffers/cache line?
<skinux> Yes, that was the last set of numbers I gave.
<bekks> skinux: And can you please pastebin "free -m", still?
<skinkitten> Ampelbein, sudo apt-get update says to run sudo apt-get update....http://paste.ubuntu.com/6945461/
<manornk> Seveas: no, no.. I want it to open on the computer that I am holding, to use data on computer via ssh
<bekks> skinux: Please pastebin it, since free -m gives 11 numbers, not 5 as you pasted.
<Seveas> manornk: ah, mount the remote computer via sshfs then :)
<manornk> Seveas: Thanks
<manornk> :D
<TJ-> skinkitten: glitsj16: progress update... building for precise x86_64 in a buildd... its not completed yet
<Seveas> I had that for a long time until I bought a nas that supprted NFS properly :)
<skinkitten> go TJ- !
<filosofixit> I have a bind9 caching nameserver installed, but now it just stopped working. When I "dig google.com" I get this message : ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 43182
<streulma> so  easy, save packages in synaptic for use on another PC, system got installed in few minutes
<kristenbb> so what Can I do to troubleshoot my computer that is not booting ?
<Seveas> filosofixit: check the bind logs, if it returns SERVFAIL, it'll have logged what failed
<hewhomust> kristenbb what exactly did you do?
<filosofixit> Seveas : will do... :)
<irssi-mike> kristenbb: unplug it and hold down the power for 30-60 seconds
<kristenbb> hewhomust: not much, I rebooted the computer, as I do many times, but this one time it didn't start, so I tried to hit the reset button  a couple times, and since it still stay hung, I came here for help
<kristenbb> irssi-mike: what's that supposed to do ?
<botsis> hello
<irssi-mike> remove any battery except of course the cmos battery which this should reset
<hewhomust> hi botsis
<botsis> i want to transfer a file from an ubuntu laptop to a debian desktop, and i'd like to do it via an ehternet cable... how should i connect both computers ?
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: As you can boot in rescue mode, install pastebinit via sudo apt-get install pastebinit and run pastebinit < /var/log/Xorg.0.log, then paste its output here.
<glitsj16> TJ-: was on the phone .. the support you provide is just amazing and generous :)
<kristenbb> irssi-mike: i doubt this is a battery problem, the computer does start, it's just ubuntu that doesn't start.
<hewhomust> botsis can you ping the debian desktop?
<filosofixit> Seveas : Lots of errormessages like this : error (no valid KEY) resolving './DNSKEY/IN': 192.228.79.201#53
<irssi-mike> kristenbb: oh, purple screen, you need to blackout nouveau
<botsis> dont know, i am a networking noob
<kristenbb> irssi-mike: come again?
<mogey> anywhere i can download wins 7 for free
<hewhomust> go into the debian and type ifconfig in the terminal
<hewhomust> mogey nowhere
<irssi-mike> kristenbb: in grub, hit e
<mogey> i remember there use to be a site like piratebay
<hewhomust> mogey why are you here
<mogey> cause i cant get my games to work on linux
<mini_iso> i am installing 12.04 using the latest (2014) mini.iso. The PC has less than 512MB RAM. Shall i install Lubuntu Minimal install or Ubuntu LXDE Desktop? Which is one is lighter?
<kristenbb> irssi-mike: okay, done, what then?
<hewhomust> lubuntu should work nicer better integration
<TJ-> skinkitten: glitsj16: slight delay; managed to issue the command the recreates the build environment, instead of the command to build the source inside it... snakes and ladders :)
<mini_iso> hewhomust, what is the difference between the 2 aforementioned choices?
<skinkitten> TJ-, snakes & ladders :)
<kristenbb> irssi-mike: I hit 'e'.
<irssi-mike> kristenbb: add this nouveau.modeset=0
<kristenbb> irssi-mike: where? anywhere?
<skinux> Here is free -m: http://pastebin.com/n9zGYfmk
<TJ-> skinkitten: Time for a strong coffee methinks!
<hewhomust> mini_iso: lxde on ubuntu you just install the lxde desktop environment on the top of ubuntu while still having unity, the other you just get lxde with ubuntu packages
<skinkitten> TJ-, ^^
<glitsj16> TJ-: :p strong as in an irish one, great idea
<irssi-mike> kristenbb: before the word splash
<TJ-> glitsj16: Hmmm, I'm not building the kernel too :p
<Aleksei__> skinux: you have 2090 MB of used RAM, 1732 free.
<kristenbb> irssi-mike: you mean in the /boot/vmlinuz line ?
<streulma> irssi-mike before the words quiet splash // kristenbb
<skinux> I do now. The set of two numbers I gave you before were before my computer froze and I had to restart
<streulma> kristenbb: /etc/default/grub
<hewhomust> mogey found your free windows 7 yet lol
<kristenbb> streulma: what? i'm a bit lost
<streulma> kristenbb: after placing and saving the file, do sudo update-grub
<gastrula> hello everyone, I'd used an audio converter a while ago. it was very handy and well-functioning. I however forgot its name as I didnt install it again on my new distro. it was the one I found after leaving sound converter, which for some reason didnt work anymore. can you help me know the name of the audio converter again?
<mogey> LOL! nop
<streulma> kristenbb: you must edit /etc/default/grub
<kristenbb> streulma: I have no idea what you're talking about, so far I hit 'e' in the grub menu, I have no prompt where I can edit the file you're talking about
<irssi-mike> kristenbb: blah blah blackout quiet splash, i think he means to set it permanently but first you must get in
<Aleksei__> streulma: what you said is how to make it permanent (though there is a better way). It's a different story.
<gastrula> ..it was somehow like audio-video download-convert combined.
<glitsj16> skinkitten: that paste suggests double entrees for http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/multiverse, you can use # in front of one to comment it out or simply remove one of them in your /etc/apt/sources.list .. after that you should be able to install abs-guide
<kristenbb> irssi-mike: I don't see the word blackout. There is indeed a line mentioning quiet splash though
<kristenbb> irssi-mike: do you want me to reproduce this line here?
<irssi-mike> kristenbb: okay
<Aleksei__> skinux: use top to check what processes consume most of RAM.
<kristenbb> irssi-mike: linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-33-generic root=UUIDDD=878839...789 ro quiet splash $vt_handoff
<skinkitten> thanks glitsj16 :)
<streulma> kristenbb: before quiet splash like I said // irssi-mike
<Paddy_NI> Ah I got it, it was zsync. I had confused it with testdrive :-)
<kristenbb> streulma: so it becomes linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-33-generic root=UUIDDD=878839...789 ro nouveau.modeset=0 quiet splash $vt_handoff ?
<streulma> kristenbb: yes
<kristenbb> irssi-mike: do you confirm?
<irssi-mike> kristenbb: okay do you have nvidia or radon or any kind of graphics on board
<kristenbb> irssi-mike: yes I do have nvidia
<gastrula> I think I found it
<glitsj16> gastrula: winff perhaps? if you didn't install it thru a PPA you could try a search in the software center if you haven't already
<gastrula> glitsj16, exactly!
<gastrula> I just found it at askubuntu
<glitsj16> :)
<kristenbb> irssi-mike: do you confirm I am supposed to add 'nouveau.modeset=0' between 'ro' and 'quiet splash' ?
<irssi-mike> kristenbb: if you do then put nouveau.modeset=0 before the words quiet splash at grub after striking e
<gastrula> glitsj16, it is really the handiest I had so far
<irssi-mike> it's not a permanent thing, you wont make any mistake
<irssi-mike> just something to try
<kristenbb> irssi-mike: ok, then what?
<glitsj16> gastrula: indeed a very nice tool
<irssi-mike> hit enter
<kristenbb> irssi-mike: enter just adds a newline
<Aleksei__> irssi-mike: you mean Ctrl-X?
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: am I to hit ctrl X?
<irssi-mike> kristenbb: then don't hit enter, read the screen and determine what you need select to proceed
<kristenbb> it says ctrl x or F10 to boot. But I don't know if 'booting' is what i need to do to proceed. Is it?
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: there is a help text at the bottom of the screen. Press the key combo to boot, but delete the inserted line.
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: yes, just boot.
<kristenbb> ctrl x just adds a x, that's weird
<kristenbb> i'm trying F10
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: virtualbox?
<irssi-mike> kristenbb: yes you need to boot, your box isn't showing anything but a purple screen, usually this fixes a black screen
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: no it's a real computer
<kristenbb> irssi-mike: ok I hit F10, and this made me quit grub, but I'm back to the purple screen.
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: strange. Try F10 then.
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: ^
<kristenbb> am I supposed to hit reset and try something else now ?
<irssi-mike> kristenbb: i don't know grub that intimately, maybe make your edits and then tab and select boot
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: If I remember correctly, boot in rescue mode succeeded?
<TJ-> skinkitten: glitsj16: Just hit the same issue as you *with* libusb-1.0-dev installed... investigating
 * cvvmaster  376030169333021 	09/16 	3723 	Michele hoff 	PO BOX 393 	qld 	qld 	Australia Australia
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: errh I'm not sure what you mean by succeeded, but yes I do have a recovery entry in grub, do you want me to try that?
<Aleksei__> Yes.
<glitsj16> TJ-: probably not related but i configured using the  --disable-test --enable-maintainer-mode --without-doc switches
<DavyH> Seveas: update: I gave up.  Logged out, nuked ~/.config/{compiz-1,dconf,gtk-2.0,gtk-3.0,nautilus,session-state,unity-tweak-tool}.  And the problem went away (along with most of my configuration).
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: there'll be sort of a menu there. At least if it does boot to it :).
<DavyH> So it was something in my config.  No idea what though.
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: so in grub, I have 2 choices : 'ubuntu' or 'advanced options for ubuntu' (there's also 'e' to edit commands or 'c' for a command line). I'm choosing 'advanced'. Now there's 2  choices (apart from 'c' and 'e', still available): ubuntu with 3.8.0-33 generic or the same one in recovery mode.
<changeguy> is there a guide to installing microsoft true type fonts or whatever they are called?
<kristenbb> Aleksei__:  i'm choosing recovery mode.
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: yes.
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: some white lines appeared on the screen. Now I have a menu that offers some choices (resume, clean, dpkg, failsafeX, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary) along with their description. Which one should I choose ?
<OerHeks> changeguy, they are part of the meta package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: failsafeX
<irssi-mike> kristenbb: maybe nouveau.blacklist=1 is the tag you need to pass at boot
<changeguy> OerHeks: will that fix some fonts showing up really bad looking
<changeguy> OerHeks: its an internet math book that pops up, and the font is all messed up looking
<OerHeks> changeguy, sure, it is the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package
<MonkeyDust> changeguy  best way to find oud, would be by trying
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: it now asks 'continuing will remount your / filesystem in read/write mode and mount any other fs defined in /etc/fstab. Do you wish to continue ?'. Should I say 'yes' ?
<TJ-> skinkitten: glitsj16: OK, we have an explanation. The line that fails to compile calls the function "libusb_get_version()". That function wasn't added to libusb until 2012-04-19 ... way after precise features were frozen
<irssi-mike> kristenbb: add it after "quiet splash"
<glitsj16> TJ-: great detective work
<ajoul> Why I can't access the ubuntu hard drive from my windows
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: yes, that's what is being done during normal startup.
<ajoul> how to do that?
<changeguy> OerHeks: anything pactuliar I need to do after installing that package?
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: okay, now a few white lines appeared (not much), and it's hanging. The first ones mention fsck.
<OerHeks> changeguy, nope, when you install restricted-extra's, an popup will apear to accept the UELA, thats all
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: can you make a photo or at least type it briefly?
<ajoul> HOW DO I ACCESS THE UBUNTU HARDDRIVE FROM WINDOWS IF ITS NOT VISIBLE OR ACCESSIBLE? K,THX
<gastrula> glitsj16, thank you for your help, good night!
<ramsub07> Hi guys ports 3000 and 3001 are open for me, which run ppp and nessus respectively. How do I stop it ?
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: maybe consecutive resets damaged your filesystem.
<k1l_> ajoul: no need for caps. thanks
<glitsj16> gastrula: welcome, have a good one too
<gastrula> thanks :)
<changeguy> OerHeks: was it restricted extras or ttf-mscorefonts-installer that I should have installed?
<michagogo|cloud> ajoul: You'll need ext4 drivers
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: there are 7  lines, the first 3 mention fsck, the 4th mentions dosfsck, the 5th mentions /dev/sda2 clean, the 6th says '/dev/sda3 contains a file system with errors, check forced'. And then it's hanging at the next line (7th), which is '/dev/sda1: 3 files, 252/189768 clusters'.
<ajoul> michagogo|cloud how do you suggest I get them?
<MonkeyDust> ajoul  have you asked in ##windows how windpows works?
<ramsub07> Hi guys ports 3000 and 3001 are open for me, which run ppp and nessus respectively. How do I stop it ?
<ajoul> MonkeyDust how about you keep your opinion for your self? I am simply asking how to support Ubuntu with Windows which is under the topic
<OerHeks> changeguy, ubuntu-restricted-extras, and  ttf-mscorefonts-installer is part of that
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: maybe it would be wise to let it think for a while, maybe it's trying to repair the filesystem? I think this operation can sometimes be quite long. But there is no output mentioning what's it's doing, it's just hanging
<TJ-> skinkitten: glitsj16: It seems it was only being used to print a version report locally. I've simply #ifdef-ed it out... build continuing
<TJ-> skinkitten: glitsj16: build complete... trying to make the debian binary package now
<MonkeyDust> ajoul  are you in windows now?
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: Yes, wait for a few minutes. Do you have a LED indicator showing hard drive activity?
<ajoul> MonkeyDust no
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: no sorry I do not.
<ccReynolds> I have a question about setting the desktop when starting over vnc.  It is using unity, but I want to use gnome-fallback.  Is this the correct spot for that?
<ajoul> MonkeyDust I am in Mac Os, should I join MacOSx rather?
<MonkeyDust> ajoul  guess so, yes
<compdoc> ccReynolds, which version of ubuntu?
<skinkitten> TJ-, you're something!
<ajoul> MonkeyDust are you in ubuntu now?
<ccReynolds> 12.04
<k1l_> ajoul: you need ext4 drivers. how to do that in windows ask in ##windows
<compdoc> ccReynolds, shouldnt be a problem to install
<irssi-mike> kristenbb: one thing is the splash screen in the boot parameter is that purple screen, remove it and you should see where a list of "going ons" which might yield more info on why it's not getting over the hump
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: by the way this time ctrl alt F2 works (but shows a black screen). only F1 and F7 offer something else than a black screen. F1 is where I was, and F7 shows some white text, (around 15 lines), the last one being 'udev start/running'
<skinkitten> glitsj16, looked through this example file:///usr/share/doc/abs-guide/html/arrays.html#EX68 interesting, can you give me some motivation to run with on learning bash? What can I do with it? what do you do with it?
<ajoul> MonkeyDust pick another fight than redirecting people through channels. It is not Samsung customer care, that is the positive of getting HUMAN help. If you know you answer if you don't you shut up
<glitsj16> TJ-: looking good .. together with skinkitten we should be able to update the forum post later on
<k1l_> ajoul: stop that drama now! ask in ##windows how to install ext4 drivers in windows
<MonkeyDust> ajoul  please try to behave, join the windows channel if you want advice on how windows os works
<ajoul> ok k1l_ appreciate your help
<Ouyes> anyone use cloud to backup your data?
<ccReynolds> @compdoc i have it installed.  I can't figure out where to set it to default so when i log in w/ a vnc client it comes up.
<k1l_> !guidelines > ajoul
<changeguy> OerHeks: OK so if I don't want all that extra stuff, just stick to the microsfot packages right
<ubottu> ajoul, please see my private message
<TJ-> skinkitten: glitsj16: If this builds I'll push it to my PPA so it's widely available
<compdoc> ccReynolds, mine just works. Have you tried selecting 2d when logging into the console? maybe that sets the default
<aandre> Hello everyone!
<compdoc> ccReynolds, you can set the 2d session in .vnc/xstart
<OerHeks> changeguy, not sure if that is an option
<glitsj16> skinkitten: bash scripts are very powerfull tools, to give an example, i use a few to automate things like backups, cron jobs, setting a manual volume for certain mail/notification tools, etc .. and also a few to regularly build from git sources
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: If the bootup doesn't continue even after a few minutes, then reboot the system by pressing Alt-SysRq-U, Alt-SysRq-B (better than reset), then press e in GRUB, then delete quiet and splash parameters and add nouveau.modeset=0, then press F10 to boot. It should give you a lot more verbose output, so we can determine what's wrong.
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: what is sysrq?
<aandre> Trying to install xubuntu 12.04.4 on a HP ProBook 4540s with Win7 pro already present,  the Win partition is not displayed on the ubuntu partition manager. Would you know why?
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: it's a key, same as Prt Scr. May require Fn on notebooks.
<glitsj16> skinkitten: whatever you feel could use some extra kick for making your ubuntu life more enjoyable i'd say, depends on what you do .. you can also understand the system scripts better if you know a bit of bash (logic) so basically it is something that is usefull throught all linux distros
<aandre> The whole hard drive is annotated as free space...
<skinkitten> glitsj16, diving in :)!
<lolihunter__> hello i have a problem with xwinwrap unde ubuntu 13.10 and gnome 3. It work all fine but after under 1 second the video is gone and the normal background is shown or a black background
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: I did all that and pressed F10, I still have a purple screen.
<MonkeyDust> !info xwinwrap
<ubottu> Package xwinwrap does not exist in saucy
<MonkeyDust> lolihunter__  what's xwinwrap?
<lolihunter__> xwinwrap is to set video loops as background
<lolihunter__> i have few nice ubuntu styled animated background loops that i want use
<lolihunter__> but when i start it, the video is gone after 0.1-0.2 seconds and the normal background is back
<MonkeyDust> lolihunter__  maybe contact the guy who created it http://linux.softpedia.com/developer/Shantanu-Goel-26331.html
<TJ-> skinkitten: glitsj16: I've modified the debianised source package, and it's currently build-testing in my buildd. I have to drive over to the uni now but should be back in an hour, if all has gone well, I'll push the source up to launchpad for a PPA build
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: now that's strange. OK, let's try another thing. Do you know which partitions mount where? What is sda1, sda3?
<lolihunter__> i have think maybe any here knows a little about xwinwrap and maybe know a solution
<kristenbb> Aleksei__:  I'm not sure, sorry, this is not something I do very often. But if I am able to see what's inside, I could tell you which is which.
<MonkeyDust> lolihunter__  and tip: don't just install anything you wfind on the net
<MonkeyDust> find*
<lolihunter__> yes i know that butxwinwrap is the most used one for videos as background
<streulma> I have to go, goodnight
<lolihunter__> its a little older but sstill work, i only dont know why it wont on my
<lolihunter__> or maybe anybody know a other methode to use videos as background?
<TJ-> exit
<glitsj16> TJ-: no rush, drive safe
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: what do you want to know?
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: Do you have a Live CD/USB? It will be much easier to repair the system from it.
<JuJuBee> I have to reinstall grub2 after a windows install.  If Linux is on sdb5, when I execute the grub-install command, shouldn't it be sda?
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: ok I'm launching one right now.
<usr13> aandre: Did you find it yet?
<MonkeyDust> lolihunter__  http://www.unixmen.com/use-a-dream-video-as-animated-background-in-ubuntu/
<JuJuBee> My windows partition is sda2 I should add
<aandre> usr13: still not
<MonkeyDust> lolihunter__  now i see, it mention xwinwrap, too
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: ok, I just launched a live cd, what now?
<lolihunter__> yes
<usr13> aandre: There is no reason why it should be there, (unless you've deleted it).
<lolihunter__> and i dont know why the video is only shown under 1 sec
<ajoul> How to remove GRUB, after uninstalling ubuntu
<lolihunter__> i use also gnome 3.8
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: run `sudo fdisk -l' to determine Linux partitions, then run fsck on them.
<usr13> ajoul: If you rumove grub, how will you boot your computer?
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: what does run fsck on them mean? what command am I to use ?
<k1l_> ajoul: run a windows cd and install the windows bootloader. how to do that ask the windows guys in ##windows
<aandre> usr13: i'll reboot and see, but i'm sure Win is still there
<usr13> ajoul: Oh, you removed Ubuntu... ok.
<ajoul> k1l_ I tried but that didn't work is there another way to remove it?
<usr13> ajoul: Boot to the other OS and restore it's own boot loader.
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: `sudo fsck device_path'
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: as in sudo fsck /dev/sda1 ?
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: yes.
<k1l_> ajoul: you will need a bootloader anyway to boot something. so either use grub or install the windows one. but again: ask the windows guys how the want their bootloader to be installed
<CrazyZurfer> Hi guys... I've got a samsung laptop with JBL sound system and it has a subwoofer under the laptop, and for no reason it stops working after like 30 seconds of no use.. so I have to turn the audio off and on again to make it work.. and it's pretty anoying turning that off and on all the time.. any clue what could be wrong
<CrazyZurfer> ?
<aandre> usr13: Windows still boots
<usr13> kristenbb: But do it on unmounted partitions only.
<usr13> aandre: Try again.
<kristenbb> usr13: what does that mean?
<usr13> aandre: (Pretty sure you'll find it next time.
<kristenbb> usr13: all of them are unmounted, since i'm on a live cd, no ?
<usr13> kristenbb: Good
<usr13> kristenbb: Make sure they are not monted before doing filesystem check on them.
<usr13> kristenbb: Check and see.  Use command   mount
<usr13> kristenbb: (You could have all of them mounted for all we know.)
<Aleksei__> usr13: I don't know of any Live CD, which automatically mounts all partitions, but you are right to be careful.
<hil>  hi guys, a little help here. Using wifi and an ethernet cable i get speeds of 50kbps on a 2mb link. But when i tether from my phone i'm able to use all the bandwidth provided by the phone's connection.What's wrong?
<usr13> hil: How are you doing the speed test?
<aandre> usr13: It'll be the thrird time. But let's see ;)
<hil> <usr13> i use the resources option on the network monitor app
<lolihunter__> i testet it again and it only works withut the fillscreen mode
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: so I have 3 partitions, sda1, sda2 and sda3. sda1 is very small and flagged as 'boot'. The output of fsck sda1 didn't seem worrysome. sda2 also checked clean. Now fsck sda3 is more problematic: '/dev/sda3 contains a file system with errors, check forced. pass1 : checking inodes, blocks, and sizes. pass 2: checking directory structure. Directory inode 7241755, block 0, offset 0, directory correcupted. salvage<y> ?    What should I do ?
<usr13> aandre: I really do not have an explanation for not seeing partitions in the partition manager.  Ive done a lot of installs, never had that happen before.
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: say y.
<usr13> kristenbb: What type of filesystem is on sda3?
<kristenbb> ext4
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: it now says 'missing . in directory inode 7241755, fix<y> ? Yes again?
<usr13> kristenbb: As Aleksei__ suggests,  y   (repair it)
<Aleksei__> confirm
<hil>  hi guys, a little help here. Using wifi and an ethernet cable i get speeds of 50kbps on a 2mb link. But when i tether from my phone i'm able to use all the bandwidth provided by the phone's connection.What's wrong?
<usr13> kristenbb: I usually run fsck with the -y option in the first place, (that way I don't have to do it again and again...)
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: it now says 'setting filetype for entry '.' in ??? (7241755) to 2. Missing '..' in directory inode 7241755. Fix<y> ?
<usr13> hil: What part of the world do you live in?
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: press y every time it asks to fix things.
<usr13> hil: I think you need to use some sort of online speed test.
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: If there are too many and you are tired, relaunch with -y option, as usr13 suggested.
<usr13> hil: Like http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<usr13> kristenbb: just keep hitting y
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: ok, it finished, if i rerun it, it now says clean. What now ?
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: should I try to reboot without the live cd ?
<aandre> usr13: Nothing changed... Uh, it might be an naive question, but, in a LiveCD session, would an apt-get upgrade change something? Before launching the installation wizzard again.
<Bren> Hello can someone help me with a question I have about whether a driver exists or not for a wireless adapter I'm using?
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: Now reboot. Add nouveau.modeset=0 to the kernel cmdline. If it doesn't boot correctly, press Alt-SysRq-S, wait a bit, Alt-SysRq-U, wait a bit, Alt-SysRq-B, then boot into Live CD again.
<skinkitten> glitsj16, is there a shorthand way of saying $. I'm seeing it a lot in bash scripts, and wondering if there's a single syllable word for it :)
<Bren> Can someone tell me if my wireless adapter will work with ubuntu?
<aandre> usr13: This problem might come from UEFI, it's the first time i use a computer featuring this technology. And i'm not at ease with it. Apparently this mode isn't set. The Windows install doesn't use it. But we never know...
<usr13> Bren: Probably will.
<hil> thanks usr13. Speed is normal for downloads and stuff . the real problem is in updating .It's just so slow even after choosing the best server but is fast only when i'm tethering from my phone
<Kicksledkid> Bren: It's pretty universal
<Bren> Can someone check? I have a Netgear WNA3100 wireless adapter for my desktop
<Bren> or at least link me to where I can check
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: sorry I misread your instructions, and rebooted normally without the kernel cmdline. It is booting fine ! Am I to assume my problem is fixed  ?
<skinkitten> glitsj16, just learned its called expand!
<SpartanS63> Does anyone here have an Nvidia Optimus laptop with multiple monitors connected?
<Kicksledkid> Bren: whats the problem? is it not working or do you just want to be sure
<Bren> well I want to be sure before I install ubuntu
<hil> usr13: Speed is normal for downloads and stuff . the real problem is in updating .It's just so slow even after choosing the best server but is fast only when i'm tethering from my phone
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: Ah, that's great. If it is stable to boot fine, then your problem is fixed.
<Kicksledkid> oh ok.
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: or, as you said, hitting 'reset' multiple times is what caused the file system being corrupted, but the underlying problem as to why the computer didn't start in the first time still is there?
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: Yes, but now at least you can check the logs next time.
<Kicksledkid> Bren: is it a fairly standard adaptor?
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: so as a general rule, it's better to hit the power button just once or the shortcuts you mentioned, rather than hitting reset ?
<Bren> Kicksledkid: last time I installed ubuntu, it wasn't working properly.. I had to install something that would emulat windows drivers and when I did a system update for ubuntu it wiped it or something.. basically my wireless wasn't working after then. I'm trying to see if there's a native driver for it.
<Beldar> Bren, when I google 'WNA3100 ubuntu' I see pages of info, I would look there, it may be some work is all.
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: The shortcuts I mentioned sync the remaining data, remount the filesystems read-only and only then reboot. It prevents filesystem corruption.
<ice9> how to run Gnome 3 with Wayland?
<Bren> Beldar: there's no driver index I can search to see if the driver exists or not? I'm looking for something native :P
<Kicksledkid> Bren: oh ok I see now... thats weird..
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: what is the difference between s,u, b ?
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: Sync, remoUnt, reBoot.
<Beldar> Bren, Not that I know of, if it were me I would get a card or usb that plugs and works. I see nothing but windows emulations as you described.
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: I see. Well thank you very much for your help.
<Bren> Beldar: does eyefinity or something similiar work for ubuntu? I'm using windows at the moment and I've got an ati radeon 6850 graphics card.
<petzup> hello, i have problem with ubuntu hibernation, isnt it working good on 13.10?
<usr13> petzup: Try suspend
<petzup> suspend works
<Beldar> Bren, I have no idea what eyefinity is.
<Aleksei__> kristenbb: you are welcome. Hopefully the issue doesn't happen again.
<petzup> yep, suspend works pefrect
<kristenbb> Aleksei__: if it does i'll be sure to come back here again, and hopefully i'll find you :). Thanks, i'm logging out now.
<Bren> eyefinity basically forces the 2 screens to act as 1 so essentially my start bar for windows spans across the entirety of the two monitors. I hoped that's explained well enough
<Bren> Beldar: basically does ubuntu support multi monitor setup?
<Beldar> Bren, generally yes.
<Beldar> Bren, I assuming you are looking to dual boot?
<Beldar> I'm*
<gh0st> centuary?
<Bren> Beldar: actually I'm on windows and all the computers are infected. I doubt the virus will run on ubuntu... trust me I've reformatted many times and can't get rid of the virus
<petzup> okey hibernation is bug
<petzup> what about disabling bluetooth on startup?
<glitsj16> skinkitten: sorry, my head was caught in the fridge .. :) you're diving in allright, enjoy
<centaury> ghost?
<gh0st> ey
<gh0st> HEY!  U GOT IT!
<find-help> hi how can i use the 'find' command to list all files starting with either 0 or 1 character  at the begining of the filename. e.g find 1.jpg 11.jpg but not 30-1.jpg
<centaury> Great thanks
<gh0st> yo centuary
<centaury> Haha im still nobb with irc
<find-help> ive being trying find . -name 0* -o -name 1* -ls but that doesnt shwo all the files as expected
<centaury> so you from usa?
<gh0st> well using pidgin's wierd interface defs does not help if ur a noob
<hil_> I'm having very slow update speeds even  after choosing the best server both on ethernet and on wifi. The speed only picks up when i tether from my phone.I'm a newbie and now getting the hang of commands around here.
<Bren> find-help: type 1*.jpg and 0*.jpg I believe
<gh0st> but i'm glad we were able to work thru it
<centaury> what other chat clients do you suggest/
<Bren> find-help: in most respects, an asterisk is a wildcard so yeah you can try that
<gh0st> well for windows, mirc
<centaury> yes me too. how do you know so much about chattin etc?
<Bren> find-help: if that doesn't work then you'll need to use some regex
<gh0st> for linux i would go with xchat
<gh0st> i been on irc since like 2001
<centaury> are you a programmer?
<gh0st> eehhh... more of a.. hacker
<find-help> Bren: tried that doesnt work
<gh0st> ish
<gh0st> person
<gh0st> but i can program
<centaury> Nice! I want to learn. Do you use Metasploit?
<Bren> find-help: your only option is to used regex to match the files you're looking for
<gh0st> i mainly find exploits via google but unless u wanna pay for a license to metasploit, u should get kali linux
<gh0st> also comes with most tools u would be using
<gh0st> i think tho we should switch to a private channel b4 we piss of these people
<centaury> and open source i presume?
<centaury> okay are you on google talk?
<gh0st> i don't know about that.  i got a google acct
<gh0st> anyway u should log out and log back in but in #gh0standcentuary
<jrtappers> Kali is quite good from a live USB for playing with
<centaury> okay
<CrazyZurfer> Hi guys... I've got a samsung laptop with JBL sound system and it has a subwoofer under the laptop, and for no reason it stops working after like 30 seconds of no use.. so I have to turn the audio off and on again to make it work.. and it's pretty anoying turning that off and on all the time.. any clue what could be wrong?
<ice9> how to change file's uid?
<Bren> find-help: you still there?
<find-help> Bren: Thansk for the advice my solution was to use find \( -name "1*" -o -name "0*" \) -print
<find-help> Bren: might not be technically classed as a regex but it works for me :-)
<Bren> find-help: so you got it working?
<find-help> yes
<red_> hiiiiiii
<red_> i m
<ulkesh> In running lscpu (or cat /proc/cpuinfo), I see my "cpu MHz" is 1600.00, however I have a core i7 quad that is supposed to run at 3.4GHz. Anyone know why this would be and/or how to fix it?
<ianorlin> it is saving power by not running as fast
<ulkesh> ianorlin: potentially, I suppose I'm just wondering if what it says is the min, the max, or the "active"
<toobluesc> Does anyone know how to install grub without writing the modules to /boot/grub ?
<ulkesh> ianorlin: nevermind, it's "active"...i just revved the CPU and saw that it did indeed change.  Thanks for the help
<elvis> hola
<loa> what can be wrong if my hotkey don't work&
<loa> ?
<Baudrate> maybe its cold
<CrazyZurfer> elvis: hola?
<aaronr_> teward: wandered off for a bit, but when I came back it'd compiled. will see if it works tomorrow. thanks for your help!
<elvis> CrazyZurfer: necesito ayuda
<CrazyZurfer> elvis: no puedes hablar inglés?
<CrazyZurfer> elvis: trata #ubuntu-es
<elvis> CrazyZurfer:ok
<hony> is there any way to convert videos to flv formats using terminal
<hony> ??
<hony> is there any way to convert videos to flv formats using the terminal ???
<loa> hony, try google ffmpeg flv convert
<Lasivian> debating going with a linux softraid box (home setup, simple mirroring) or sticking with my old Highpoint 2224 card in a Windows machine. My "moderate" level of linux knowledge concerns me. Is this a bad idea? thanks
<CarlFK> hony: I was just trying that a few weeks ago - I had a problem: the flv claimed it was 1000fps, which caused ffmpeg to error.  do I gave up.
<loa> flv with 1000 fps O_O
<loa> what was that? slowmo porn?
<CarlFK> loa: bad bytes in the header.  guessing there was some sort of timing data on each frame that is what the player used
<loa> ah
<loa> i think you could split it into png
<loa> and implode them after that
<FuuqUmiist> hello anyone here install goldendict and is able to get databases working properly?
<shahan> hello
<hony> ???
<hony> is there any way to convert videos to flv format fast using the terminal
<irssi-mike> hony: i think ffmpg was mentioned
<hony> thanks bro
<epsilonorion> I am trying to run Ubuntu Server but have an issue.  If I attempted to setup eth or wlan, but there is nothing for them to connect to, the OS hangs for anywhere from 30second to multiple minutes.  If I disable all network connections, it boots immediately.  I know that there is a standard timeout, but I feel this is too extreme.
<epsilonorion> Is there a place to check timeouts or any other places to find what this problem may be?
<aandre> On the live session desktop, i see 3 devices: "File system" (containing the virtual / ), "File system" (the whole hard drive, containing classical windows files: Program Files, Users, etc.) and "System reserved" (containing files i don't know, like BOOT/, BOOTSECT.BAK...). But GParted sees the main drive as empty.
<FuuqUmiist> why do some apps on the ubuntu repos not work?
<shahan> what's something really important to know for ubuntu/general linux use that most people don't know?
<daftykins> epsilonorion: servers should have a static IP anyway. NEVER a wireless interface, too
<aandre> I don't want to corrupt the Windows install...
<irssi-mike> shahan: swappiness
<daftykins> aandre: i don't see a question
<aandre> hony: an example you can customize: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/1594/convert-.flv-to-.3gp
<OerHeks> FuuqUmiist, why do you not tell which apps?
<irssi-mike> aandre: try sudo fdisk -l
<aandre> daftykins: Why do GParted does see my HD as empty? How can i install Ubuntu being sure not to alter the Win install.
<epsilonorion> daftykins: I would agree with you if I were using this for a server, however, I am using it for a robot system
<irssi-mike> epsilonorion: how new is your hardware
<epsilonorion> daftykins: but my assumption is setting up a network shouldn't matter
<daftykins> aandre: maybe you selected the wrong disk
<epsilonorion> irssi-mike: I am putting it on an Embedded Odroid U3 system that uses similar hardware to the previous model which is over a year old
<daftykins> epsilonorion: so is the timeout DHCP or what?
<epsilonorion> daftykins: I am not sure.  One of my questions was to see how to find out if it was
<aandre> irssi-mike: thank you, fdisk warns me about a GPT it doesn't manage
<shahan> uh oh might be having issues with irssi in tmux... chat not scrolling..
<impossible> my mouse only has up and down, whats up with that
<impossible> goes*
<aandre> daftykins: There's only one. GParted sees it as free space, that's the problem...
<aandre> daftykins: Only /dev/sda :/
<daftykins> aandre: so, sudo fdisk -l ?
<OerHeks> aandre try gdisk for gtp
<irssi-mike> impossible: sudo modprobe -r psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse
<irssi-mike> shot in dark
<aandre> daftykins: fdisk (Complains about GPT first and then) sees /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<epsilonorion> any ideas on the hanging problem for the network
<irssi-mike> epsilonorion: when it boots can you ifconfig
<epsilonorion> yes
<irssi-mike> what about iwlist scanning
<epsilonorion> however, I will admit there was an occasional point where it froze, but we will ignore that for a moment
<daftykins> aandre: pastebin it please
<epsilonorion> and yes, I can iwlist scan
<cgj> Hi, I have a MacBookPro1,1 (from 2006 and is 32 bit) I've tried to make a booting usb installer with no success. Any hints?
<irssi-mike> and that shows networks in area?
<aandre> daftykins: brb on the other computer
<daftykins> ¬_¬
<epsilonorion> yes. And I do get a connection to the router that I am attempting occasionally.  Basically, it hangs when I am having a hard time getting a connection to the router or if there is no router.
<epsilonorion> Originally it seemed like a timeout on DHCP to me, however, when it started going on for over 30 seconds I started assuming a problem
<irssi-mike> epsilonorion: something must be autoconfiged, maybe remove it.. /etc/NetworkManager/ connections rm them
<epsilonorion> irssi-mike: no networkmanager.  I am using server, so I am setting up my own wpa_supplicant
<impossible> irssi-mike, restart after?
<irssi-mike> epsilonorion: i notive static ip is pretty instant, maybe can set one
<TJ-> skinkitten: glitsj16: back on the job. build failure - minor issue (installing usb blacklist file) but brain-twisting to figure out the correction to Makefile.am
<epsilonorion> on my personal router I can, but not the business router (which is the main one I have a problem with)
<irssi-mike> impossible: maybe just gdm
<aandre> http://pastebin.com/3aWTDdTz
<irssi-mike> sudo service lightgdm restart something like that
<aandre> fdisk: http://pastebin.com/YeyjJNcB
<epsilonorion> The current test I am running is with just setting up eth0 to auto, but not connecting it to anything.  I am currently +1min with system hang and counting
<irssi-mike> aandre: looks like sda1 is boot for win and sda2 is win, i would resize sda2 and install there
<epsilonorion> irssi-mike: okay, was between 1 to 1.5 minutes before finishing boot
<callipygous> Anybody able to help me with my issue?  I'm trying to connect Tuner Studio to my cars ECU, but there is a problem with it creating /var/lock/ files...
<callipygous> ...I've tried changing the permission of /var/lock and also adding my user to group root, but no change
<epsilonorion> irssi-mike: okay, simply changing the dhcp timeout seems to be it.  So for some reason the default timeout is huge
<Baudrate> I got ubuntu 13.10 and I must have messed up the installation of 14.1 beta drivers for my AMD card, I also have a Nvidia card in it as well, now it doesn't boot, tried failsafeX no go any suggestions?
<irssi-mike> epsilonorion: what about previous versions of kernel on this hardware, same thing?
<epsilonorion> irssi-mike: I believe so
<aandre> irssi-mike: Here is what gparted displays: http://imagebin.org/293753
<epsilonorion> irssi-mike: though I am not sure how to fix the problem if attempting to make a static ip address.
<hatim> DAsEi: hello
<MacGuges> Hello, I'm troubleshooting my dad's Ubuntu installation, described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2204900  Ubuntu does not boot from the grub menu.  Can someone advise me?
<hatim> hatim
<hatim> q
<hatim> :wq
<cgj> not vi
<cgj>  /quite
<k1l> hatim: /quit to exit irc program
<hatim> for what
<callipygous> anybody able to tell me my /var/lock is causing me problems?
<OerHeks> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<k1l> callipygous: dont open several programs that work with the package system at the same time
<irssi-mike> aandre: here's what you want to do, crank up windows and right click my computer, click manage, resize your NTFS to whatever you want to leave for linux then go back to gparted and slap ext4 on it or just use the install disk
<epsilonorion> irssi-mike: problem is that now that I have the timeout lower, I never connect to the business router.  I will have to look into my method of connection.  I must be doing something wrong
<callipygous> thanks OerHeks, but it's got nothing to do with the package system
<callipygous> I'm trying to get TunerStudio to detect my usb to serial
<callipygous> but it runs in to problems with /var/lock/USB...
<TJ-> epsilonorion: During the boot process, the 'networking' upstart job runs... if an interface is defined as auto dhcp, there can be a long wait for it if the DHCP server isn't available for any reason,
<aandre> irssi-mike: Thank you very much! I'm really not at ease with those "partition" things... :)
<MacGuges> I need help troubleshooting the boot up of my Dad's pc.  I only have a few hours tonight to work on this.  grub appears to be ok, but the system logger isn't starting.  What can I do to restore his system?
<irssi-mike> aandre: if you're okay with a somewhat gimped version of ubuntu, ubuntu offers wubi. it's neat but much less invasive and won't touch your partitions
<rww> iirc Wubi isn't supported these days
<irssi-mike> rww: good to know
<rww> also, doesn't work with UEFI, which kind of puts a damper on things
<aandre> irssi-mike: Yeah, i know Wubi, but think i've read it was deprecated or unmaintained, isn't it?
<callipygous> hmm
 * dramas looks lecherously at callipygous 
<dramas> <3 your nick
<skinkitten> TJ-, what happened? =[
<glitsj16> TJ-: welcome back, it sure isn't the simplest of tasks .. do as you see fit, i've already made a short addition to the forum post on the possible libusb error, looks like quite a few people are looking for the 5.2.10-pre1 gutenprint (no pressure in these lines :) )
<irssi-mike> aandre: well then the live cd can be customized and if even setup with space to make changes, if you have a spare USB drive and want to tinker with it without changing your system
<epsilonorion> TJ-: So in comparison to NetworkManager, how does it handle the DHCP connection.  I never seem to have the problem with Desktop hanging while waiting for DHCP, but with something that I setup network myself and rely on dhcp, it hangs
<sakter12> is there a way to make the cursor blink rate faster in gnome terminal?
<Arceye> wow,    look at me learning , I just installed gparted using a terminal :D
<foobar45> What distros handle the win key similar to unity ubuntu?
<irssi-mike> Arceye: ^5
<junknown> Hello! I just installed ubuntu 13.10 on my new PC with an GTX 780 inside it. The nouveau driver works with my 1440p resolution out of the box. When I try installing proprietary drivers with the software settings, or with the apt-get... i restart and get a flashign red/blue/green screen. I just now installed the latest drivers using the edgers:ppa repository. Upon restart my system goes into low graphics mode siting an error with detecting
<junknown>  settings correctly
<demophobia> How do I quickly bring up chat windows in Empathy after seeing a notice of an incoming IM?
<epsilonorion> To add to my problems, if I do something like "service networking stop" it also hangs
<skinkitten> brb keep me updated
<irssi-mike> junknown: well you should have been asked to remove nouveau somewhere in the nvidia driver setup, i have 580m but on another machine but it's possible. find a good how to and put cuda on it too
<Feebz> Hello, newbew to 12.04.  Want to upgrade my video card.  Anything I should do before pulling out the old one? Going from ATI > Nvidiea
<no_name> I'm running 12.04 w/ NVIDIA drivers and when I run chrome X11 tunnelled via SSH, the first time I run it on my remote machine, the local widgets are all just clips of local video memory garbage.  Later times I run it, it is fine.  If I try it from a windows machine with xming, I don't have this problem.  If I run firefox first I don't have the problem. any ideas?
<epsilonorion> but I can cancel it and it will show that networking stopped
<ericmuyser> having a slight problem when I `sudo su myuser` and it's going to /home/ubuntu, not the home dir set in /usr/passwd (echo $HOME is correct)
<TJ-> epsilonorion: Sorry, was focused on something else.
<k1l> Feebz: remove the ati/amd driver (if you installed the flgrx one) then reboot and install the nvidia-current after the new card is in
<TJ-> epsilonorion: When using manual network configuration, the networking scripts will call "ifup <iface>" for each interface defined in "/etc/network/interfaces"
#ubuntu 2015-02-09
<gubers> but the sources are exsist in the ubuntu site unter http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<gubers> i just need to set it in the installetion.
<bekks> gubers: 6.06 is EOL.
<bekks> gubers: No chance to install it.
<bekks> gubers: Did you try installing 12.04?
<gubers> i tried 10.04 - to new for me.
<ikonia> "too new"
<ikonia> in what way ?
<ikonia> (10.04 is also EOL)
<bekks> gubers: Why? Which exact error messages did you get?
<gubers> ollllld computer.
<ikonia> stop saying that
<ikonia> answer the questions
<ikonia> "what was the problem with 10.04"
<daftykins> 10.04 server is good for 2 more months :D
<gubers> it's stay and wait....
<ikonia> I've just lost interest in pulling information
<daftykins> gubers: either offer a system specification or you are unlikely to get help
<bekks> Me too.
<gubers> i dont need security support it is a locale system.
<ubuntulivesorrow> been trying for the last hour to mount a hard drive in Ubuntu 14.04 live via USB drive booting, my paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10133617/
<ubuntulivesorrow> does not mount with read/write access, only read-only
<daftykins> ubuntulivesorrow: "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda5"
<daftykins> you probably need to fsck it
<gubers> i can't install it without the internet??
<ubuntulivesorrow> daftykins, that worked with no errors, but what is the default mount path?
<daftykins> ubuntulivesorrow: you must have already mounted it, since it was complaining. the error you pastebin'd was saying *exactly* what was wrong. "df -h" to confirm what is where, or "mount"
<ubuntulivesorrow> yea, I have succeeded in mounting it many times, just with no r/w
<daftykins> ubuntulivesorrow: yep so you didn't need to tell it where to mount to anymore, just that you wanted that mount point "-o remount,rw"
<marsje> editing my fstab gave me a "no space left on device" and my fstab is 0 bytes now :(
<daftykins> marsje: impressive, are you still booted in?
<marsje> daftykins: no...
<daftykins> so your installation is lost to you, right now?
<ubuntulivesorrow> daftykins, brb, I messed up something now I cannot umount, restarting this liveCD session
<daftykins> marsje: boot a live session and you can recover it by checking free space, then writing a new fstab if it really is gone
<marsje> daftykins: I guess it won't boot with a zeroed fstab, right?
<marsje> daftykins: I put the drive in my desktop system now, so I can access the drive
<daftykins> marsje: hmm, ok - you can write a new fstab by using "sudo blkid" to view the UUIDs of each partition, then recreating them in a custom fstab if you can work out which is which
<marsje> daftykins: uuids suck when you are in a console where you cannot use a mouse...
<daftykins> hahaha
<daftykins> true, although if you were to write out blkid into a text file, you could edit them in-place without too much trouble
<marsje> daftykins: I made a screenshot (with my camera), so I have all the info
<marsje> but I'm thinking about reinstalling the whole system as it was old
<marsje> the only problem was that it was a carefully configured xbmc to work with my not so well supported ati video card
<ubuntulivesorrow> daftykins, I am back, so... I am in a freshly booted liveCD session, have not attempted any mount commands... what did you say is the best way to mount my /dev/sda5 ('/home' parition FYI) with write permission?
<marsje> that only seemed to work well with an older ubuntu
<daftykins> ubuntulivesorrow: well lets start from the beginning, why are you doing this?
<daftykins> marsje: eww, old AMD card huh? also now it's Kodi :(
<marsje> daftykins: yeah, so I'd like to install a afresh kodi, but I doubt my video card will work well
<daftykins> marsje: which is it?
<ubuntulivesorrow> daftykins,  I am about to install ubuntu to the HDD, I do not want to have the overwrite/format my home partition, I want to delete the .config folder and other folders with settings that will interfere with the new install, and I wanted to remove them with a LiveCD while the OS is not running
<marsje> daftykins: I forgot... one that doesn't have support anymore in the latest radeon drivers
<marsje> daftykins: and I doubt the new open source drivers will support it, but haven't checked
<daftykins> ubuntulivesorrow: rename of /home/username to /home/usernameold would make far more sense. so yeah, "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda5 /mnt" assuming it's sda5
<marsje> "working" meaning having hardware accelerated video
<daftykins> marsje: actually when it comes to XBMC/Kodi - radeon the open source driver is the best choice. anything 4xxx or older is unsupported by fglrx, yes
<marsje> daftykins: maybe I should give it a try... tomorrow :)
<lasagn4> do any of you know how I grep so I get only the second word of each line and to skip the rest of the words on each line?
<marsje> too bad I'm still completely in the dark why my ubuntu insists my drive is full while it doesn't look at all full
<daftykins> lasagn4: nope, but if nobody gives a clue here, #bash might be helpful
<stairway> Hello
<ubuntulivesorrow> daftykins, tried the line, results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10133926/
<ubuntulivesorrow> daftykins, still no r/w access : /
 * marsje is going to get some sleep
<stairway> new ubuntu user here.
<daftykins> ubuntulivesorrow: no you've got that all wrong.
<ubuntulivesorrow> ?
<daftykins> ubuntulivesorrow: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "ls -al /mnt | pastebinit"
<ubuntulivesorrow> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10133988/
<daftykins> ubuntulivesorrow: yeah, see right now it doesn't recognise the user that was from that install, because it's a live session. from inside /mnt/user/, try "sudo mv .config .configold"
<daftykins> never delete, rename is far more safe
<ubuntulivesorrow> daftykins, ok cool, brb
<incognito2> Hi, Can someone help me find the solution to my problem? I got the big red dot in my gnome panel and I got this error message in synaptic and/or apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10133475/
<incognito2> Red dot with a minus sign in it
<ubuntulivesorrow> daftykins, nope, still receive a "permission denied"
<ubuntulivesorrow> daftykins, do I have to run a 'chown'?
<daftykins> ubuntulivesorrow: i wouldn't think so, but you could try.
<ubuntulivesorrow> daftykins, I cannot create directories either in that path: '/mnt/user'
<ubuntulivesorrow> daftykins, is there an argument for the mount command to r/w the device I am mounting?
<EriC^^> ubuntulivesorrow: mount -o remount,rw <mountpoint>
<daftykins> ubuntulivesorrow: you don't even KNOW that it's read only right now. "mount | pastebinit" before running anything further
<TheNet> does dropping all ports that aren't in use in iptables offer any protection?
<ubuntulivesorrow> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10134144/
<daftykins> ubuntulivesorrow: yeah see, it's already rw
<ubuntulivesorrow> daftykins, son of a gun...
<ubuntulivesorrow> daftykins, well now I am growing gray hair over the fact I cannot actually 'write' or remove a few files
<EriC^^> ubuntulivesorrow: it looks like a permissions problem? i've not read what you were writing before though..
<MortezaE>  hi, i want to set such a wifi connection on my computer, that i can connect to it and transfer some files to it trought FTP. I have nothing to do with internet. What should i search in google? AP Hotspot?
<ubuntulivesorrow> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10133988/
<MortezaE> (I wanna connect to my pc by mobile and sent files to it)
<daftykins> ubuntulivesorrow: sudo chown -R root: /mnt/
<EriC^^> ubuntulivesorrow: that's ls -l /mnt ?
<ubuntulivesorrow> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> ubuntulivesorrow: what are you doing to get the permissions error?
<ubuntulivesorrow> daftykins, going to try and run that command
<daftykins> i suggested ubuntulivesorrow run "sudo mv" on some file or folder, i forget which
<daftykins> EriC^^: ^
<daftykins> be right back
<ubuntulivesorrow> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10133926/ I ran 'rm -rf <file>'
<EriC^^> daftykins: ok
<ubuntulivesorrow> daftykins, ok
<EriC^^> ubuntulivesorrow: type sudo rm -rf <file>
<incognito2> Hi, Can someone help me find the solution to my problem? I got the big red dot with a big white minus sign in it in my gnome panel and I got this error message in synaptic and/or apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10133475/
<ubuntulivesorrow> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10134214/   to my surprise, that did not work either
<daftykins> incognito2: whilst i'm gone, have a look if that file exists.
<k1l_> incognito2: open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". the error sign just says it had a problem with the updates from the ubuntu servers
<incognito2> Thanks guys
<EriC^^> ubuntulivesorrow: type chmod u+x /mnt/user/.xsel.log
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> ubuntulivesorrow: wait, you didn't do sudo rm -rf
<ubuntulivesorrow> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10134245/
<incognito2> kll I don't think I can upgrade because it's 12.04. I will try sudo apt-get update, but I don't know if I can run dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> ubuntulivesorrow: type sudo rm -rf /mnt/user/.xsel.log
<EriC^^> ubuntulivesorrow: add sudo to the start of the command
<k1l_> incognito2: the 2nd command will not upgrade the ubuntu release. its need to ship all package updates for 12.04 like new kernels etc.
<k1l_> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<EriC^^> ubuntulivesorrow: actually just type sudo rm /mnt/user/.xsel.log
<ubuntulivesorrow> EriC^^, finally!! after like two hours, I can now delete, thank you and daftykins thank you also
<ubuntulivesorrow> the sudo worked
<EriC^^> ubuntulivesorrow: is that your home directory?
<ubuntulivesorrow> so after I reinstall, chown those files back?
<EriC^^> yes
<ubuntulivesorrow> EriC^^, yes, that is my /home I mounted
<esantos3> hello. i am  new here i have a question
<ardan_>  /join #nomads
<daftykins> ubuntulivesorrow: my pleasure!
<daftykins> EriC^^: ^5 go team :D
<EriC^^> daftykins: ^5 :D
<incognito2> kll thanks, okay. Yeah I did google the problem and found that solution before I came to the chat room, but I was afraid to run it, so now I am confident to run it at your recommendation
<Audio> what can I do with the foloing error? how to repair my sound?
<Audio> # amixer -D pulse sset Master 50%
<Audio> ALSA lib control.c:953:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL pulse
<Audio> amixer: Mixer attach pulse error: No such file or directory
<ubuntulivesorrow> EriC^^, daftykins I will be sure to come back after I am fully re-installed but under my regular IRC name of "JargonNode" ...working on my Linux LPIC-1 certification, so I will be able to be of help too one day soon, you guys rock
<incognito2> daftykins yes that file exists. I will go ahead and run the command kll suggested and will report back.
<daftykins> sounds good
<incognito2> kll after running those commands ( I did it all in one line just like you wrote it ) I get the same error message.
<k1l_> can you pastebin?
<incognito2> kll this is the error I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/10133475/
<k1l_> incognito2: and its possible the mirror server you get connected to just hangs in between a update and that will be fixed after some time. or you switch mirrors if you want it asap or the issue is there on next day
<incognito2> kll okay, so if I google "how to switch mirror server for ubuntu updates," then I can find what you are talking about. Right?
<EriC^^> incognito2: open the dash and type software & updates, change the mirror
<k1l_> incognito2: on system settings .> updates and software and then there
<incognito2> EriC^^ Thanks. I use gnome, but you have given me enough info to find it
<incognito2> kll thanks for your help
<k1l_> should be the same on gnome.
<failfarm> hello, is it feasable to get a debloated version of ubuntu? IE: minus all laptop & wireless packages, printers, bluetooth, amazon, ect/
<somsip> !minimal | failfarm
<ubottu> failfarm: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<k1l_> failfarm: start from the minimal and install what you need. yes
<k1l_> failfarm: with some more research and effort you could even remove there more stuff you dont want
<kaleo_> hello
<MortezaE> how to find my wireless driver address?
<incognito2> kll actually it's not the same on gnome, but when I switched to unity it wasn't there either. So I realized that it's probly because it 12.04. I wondering if I can get that file with wget?
<daftykins> MortezaE: 'address' of a driver? what do you mean? :)
<MortezaE> i mean it's /dev/ address daftykins :)
<EriC^^> incognito2: it should be in settings in 12.04 as well
<daftykins> hmm, can't say i've ever considered such a thing.
<EriC^^> incognito2: if you type software-properties-gtk in the terminal does it open?
<takkun> hi could someone help me install Ubuntu on windows 8
<daftykins> takkun: 'on' - you mean beside? dualboot?
<incognito2> Eric^^ yes thanks.
<takkun> daftykins: yes dafty. my teacher would like me to dual boot
<takkun> daftykins: I remember attempting to install it a few months back, and things went horribly wrong D:
<daftykins> ...teacher?
<daftykins> takkun: so what has happened since then? has this system been reinstalled, or is there a mess to deal with?
<takkun> daftykins: yes, I am a Comp Sci Major and taking a Linux Programming class. Um Since then I have gotten the system factory restored. So its like brand new.
<daftykins> takkun: alright, where are you now? in Windows?
<takkun> daftykins: yes, i currently have windows 8.1 installed. and I have 2 partitions. My main partition which contains the OS, and a 2nd one which holds the system recovery for my laptop.
<daftykins> takkun: yep, so you need to resize the Windows C: to leave enough space for an Ubuntu partition(s) after it
<daftykins> takkun: run diskmgmt.msc and share a screenshot of what you see
<daftykins> !paste | takkun
<ubottu> takkun: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sp3ck> hi, is there a way to create a software RAID 0, with one disk and add the second disk later?
<larry_1975> New to Ubuntu 14.04 - Does anyone know if Cedega will work on this? Mine is x64. I tried to install earlier today and it corrupted my Software Center.
<daftykins> !pm | kaleo_
<ubottu> kaleo_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<daftykins> sp3ck: nope, do it propery first time.
<daftykins> *properly too
<takkun> daftykins: hey dafty, here is a screen shot. http://imgur.com/f8DsUZK
<daftykins> sp3ck: also, RAID 0 is striping - maybe you meant RAID 1
<sp3ck> daftykins, yeap sry i meant 1
<xangua> takkun: you can use your tab key to autocomplete names
<incognito2> EriC^^ is there a way to revert back to the default mirror after I change it. I cannot tell which mirror it is using. None of the mirrors are selected when I view the select list.
<xangua> ooh i ready just dafy :P going for my glasses
<EriC^^> takkun: wow, those are a lot of partitions O.o
<daftykins> takkun: ideally, if the Windows install has it, you want to create some ISOs and burn off discs for that Lenovo recovery partition
<EriC^^> incognito2: the mirror is in /etc/apt/sources.list , default is archive.ubuntu.com
<sp3ck> daftykins, thnx. I was hopping on this wild guess...
<takkun> daftykins: how would i do that?
<EriC^^> takkun: search in windows for recovery disks
<daftykins> takkun: there might be some kind of Lenovo program installed for recovery disc creation, does this laptop/desktop have a DVD drive? usually they can create DVDs or ISOs for it
<takkun> daftykins: Oh i know what you're talking about. Unfortunately Lenovo does not provide such a program. I have called them and asked for some Cd. But they were charging 70 dollars. So I didn't get them.
<EriC^^> takkun: they don't give dvd's anymore, but you can make your own
<EriC^^> it's that last 20gb partition
<daftykins> takkun: ah ok, hmm it's quite annoying when dealing with a system like that - there are so many messy partitions there
<takkun> EriC^^: The program that daftykins is talking about is unfortunately not available for my laptop.
<EriC^^> takkun: open the search in windows and type recovery , you should get recovery usb and recovery dvd and other apps
<daftykins> EriC^^: were it me i'd be tempted to delete the D:, then the two 450MB chunks then resize C: - but we don't know what they might do :( so perhaps resizing C: is the only idea
<takkun> daftykins: Yeah, im not sure why so many partitions exist to be honest. But it is the default setting.
<daftykins> i know, OEM windows 8 is messy
<EriC^^> daftykins: if he can make the recovery dvd's that'd be great, otherwise he can still manually recovery later using the .wim file in the recovery partition
<daftykins> EriC^^: mmm, to be honest i'd sooner link to the Microsoft page that allows download of a Windows 8 image
<EriC^^> ( which he might have to do cause as you know the recovery program is going to get picky about the partition table getting modified )
<daftykins> takkun: so what will you be doing with Ubuntu? development you said? we need to estimate what kind of disk space you'll want with it before resizing
<daftykins> takkun: maybe try making yourself up a Windows reinstall disc before proceeding - http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media
<EriC^^> daftykins: those iso's are pretty hard, i tried a dozen and ended up using my wim file, but i guess it's cause my windows edition is rarer than US versions etc.
<takkun> daftykins: Couldn't i pick the install along side windows 8 option? As for what I'll be doing. Tbh I think I might need a fair bit of space. The professor actually recommended we install fedora. Because he said it comes prepackaged with a lot of useful things that we will need for class.
<daftykins> ah, obscure language? :)
<EriC^^> daftykins: nah it's in english but it's just called differently for developing countries, core single lang or something , so none of the isos online would work
<daftykins> takkun: well, it depends if you want to keep making use of that recovery partition then. personally, i'd nuke it since i'm comfortable with obtaining (well i already have) working windows 8 media
<stairway> I need some help adding a server
<daftykins> "adding a server" is a very broad statement
<stairway> I'm using x chat gnome
<takkun> daftykins: What exactly does the program you linked do? Create an ISo of my C drive or give me a plain old windows 8.1 iso
<daftykins> stairway: #freenode would be better for IRC client support
<daftykins> takkun: well i actually haven't used this one, but a friend recommended it :) i figured it downloads it, not sure
<daftykins> takkun: you can't just install beside no, you need to at the very least resize C: first
<daftykins> Windows 8 gets very angry if you resize its' drive and you haven't safely rebooted out of Windows 8 first
<takkun> daftykins: One of the core problems I was having when i first attempted this is that, I could only boot into Ubuntu if i turned off UEFI mode, and used Legacy, but this would make it so i could no longer boot into Windows. So i would constantly have to switch back and forth.
<EriC^^> takkun: why couldn't you boot ubuntu with uefi?
<daftykins> takkun: sounds like you need to resolve UEFI booting a flash drive of 14.04 first, then
<Diana> hii
<takkun> every time i attempted to install Ubuntu with UEFI the Usb or Cd would boot, but then remain at a black screen forever.
<Guest85448> mi first time in Ubuntu
<daftykins> takkun: sounds like your graphics hardware requires...
<daftykins> !nomodeset | takkun
<ubottu> takkun: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> Guest85448: neat, this is an OS support channel only - #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat :)
<daftykins> ugh.
<bennypr0fane> Hey guys, if I wanna remove all files with the ending .v1 from the curretn directory and its subdirs, will this command work:  rm -r *.v1
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> find . -iname "*.v1" -exec rm '{}' \;
<bennypr0fane> EriC^^: why not?
<bennypr0fane> ugh, what's that
<bennypr0fane> will it also work for sub-subdirectories?
<somsip> bennypr0fane: find all files recursively from the current dir and whith each path execute rm on it
<bennypr0fane> wow, so the find command can call other commands itself?
<somsip> bennypr0fane: the -exec bit
<bennypr0fane> what's the '{}'\; seems like specifying a lot
<somsip> bennypr0fane: refers to the 'with the path of the found item' bit
<bennypr0fane> I'm just asking bcs I'f like to try and understand the command a bit before I run it
<somsip> bennypr0fane: run with ls instead of rm first to see the effect
<failfarm> what version is the current nvida driver ubuntu uses? could i install a newer version say like 346.35
<daftykins> failfarm: only from manual download or a PPA
<bennypr0fane> somsip: great idea, will do
<daftykins> i believe 331 is the latest nvidia driver in-repos
<daftykins> !find nvidia-
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-prime, nvidia-settings, nvidia-settings-304, nvidia-settings-304-updates, nvidia-settings-310, nvidia-settings-310-updates, nvidia-settings-313-updates, nvidia-settings-319, nvidia-settings-319-updates, nvidia-settings-experimental-304 (and 54 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia-&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<somsip> bennypr0fane: other options than ls, but that's usually good enough for a sanity check
<failfarm> daftykins: does that install along side the additional drivers or no?
<daftykins> failfarm: does what?
<failfarm> excuse me let me word that better
<daftykins> failfarm: what card do you have, why are you after 346?
<DerekBerchtold> dsfasdrvxc
<failfarm> 346 for opengl 4.5support and a 6804gig
<daftykins> failfarm: 6804gig? what?
<failfarm> daftykins: i wanted to know if i install a newer driver would it show up in the additional drivers apt or no
<bennypr0fane> OMG that took only like 2 seconds!
<failfarm> msi gtx 680 4gig edition
<bennypr0fane> even though it was A LOT of files...
<bennypr0fane> Thanks, EriC^^!
<EriC^^> np
<DerekBerchtold> Does anyone how to connect this client with Twitch TV?
<daftykins> failfarm: waste of time trying to get a newer driver than 331 for that. so you want to know if manually installing a driver will allow it to appear in the options window offering drivers? that's a bit of an egg and chicken situation no? :)
<daftykins> DerekBerchtold: "this client" ?
<daftykins> DerekBerchtold: IRC has nothing to do with twitch
<DerekBerchtold> yep
<daftykins> define "this client"
<DerekBerchtold> Uhhhh
<DerekBerchtold> XChat - GNOME
<daftykins> yeah, xchat has nothing to do with twitch.tv
<daftykins> unless you're asking if they have a chat channel
<somsip> DerekBerchtold: http://teamfortress.tv/thread/719/tutorial-connecting-to-twitch-tv-via-xchat-mirc/?page=1#10
<somsip> daftykins: apparently there is some bridge. ^^^
<DerekBerchtold> I need to get a IRC client that can connect to a Twitch channel on Lenix
<somsip> DerekBerchtold: I've given you a link, but that's all the help you'll get here. Ask in the twitchtv support channel
<DerekBerchtold> okay
<DerekBerchtold> thank you
<failfarm> daftykins: I was just wondering. I was thinking of switching from fedora to ubuntu mate. I currently have driver 346.35 which gives me access to opengl 4.5, 4.5 has some newer tools that make my life easier
<DarwinSurvivor> I'm trying to PXE install ubuntu 14.10 (amd64) but can't get the installer to connect to the network
<daftykins> failfarm: then with ubuntu you would install the driver manually from nvidia's website, or you would add a PPA that provides it such as xorg-edgers :) all of this would be manual though
<DarwinSurvivor> The PXE part works fine, but I get a "network autoconfiguration failed". I've tried bringing the interface up manually and even setting static ip/dns to no avail
<daftykins> DarwinSurvivor: sounds like you're not running a DHCP server
<DarwinSurvivor> daftykins: PXE (which requires both DHCP and TFTP) work fine and all my others devices connect to my dhcp server
<DarwinSurvivor> daftykins: also, even setting static IP does not work (cannot ping *anything*)
<incognito2> EriC^^ kll thanks guys, problem solved. Will document the problem so I don't have to come back here and ask.
<nicomachus> When I'm configuring SSH, do I set the "listen address" to the source PC or target PC?
<daftykins> DarwinSurvivor: oh well, no experience of that
<DarwinSurvivor> michael_mbp: the IP address of the SSH server you are configuring
<DarwinSurvivor> michael_mbp: you can also tell it to listen to an interface instead of an IP (which helps if your IP might change)
<azizLIGHT> how can i measure my logged in time?
<nicomachus> why are you typing michael_mbp?
<Fuwie> Hi guys, I need some help. In Ubuntu 12 my bluetooth worked fine, I upgraded to 14.04 now and it isn't working anymore. Any help?
<MortezaE> Hi, how to find my wireless card's driver name?
<DarwinSurvivor> daftykins: I found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/459721/14-04-server-pxe-installation-fails-at-configure-the-network-page but neither the biosdevname nor /etc/network/interfaces edits helped
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: get used to writing it down :P
<Fuwie> Anyone???
<nicomachus> DarwinSurvivor: MAC address too?
<Fuwie> Hi guys, I need some help. In Ubuntu 12 my bluetooth worked fine, I upgraded to 14.04 now and it isn't working anymore. Any help?
<somsip> !patience | Fuwie
<ubottu> Fuwie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<daftykins> yeah we saw the first time, Fuwie :)
<DarwinSurvivor> nicomachus: what about the MAC address?
<nicomachus> There are two lines for "ListenAddress" in the config file, one was pre-filled with 0.0.0.0, so I know that's where the IP goes. The other is pre-filled with ::
<daftykins> nicomachus: no, 0's mean listen to all
<DarwinSurvivor> nicomachus: if you leave those as they are, it will always listen no matter what its ip address is
<nicomachus> ah, ok then.
<DarwinSurvivor> nicomachus: the ssh server should work with all default settings, though you may want to make some changes to increase security (different port, only specific users can connect, key-auth only, etc)
<nicomachus> DarwinSurvivor: I set it to key-auth only. Thought there was something else I needed to do in the config file to get it working.
<DarwinSurvivor> nicomachus: nope, just make sure you start it :)
<DarwinSurvivor> nicomachus: also, you'll need to generate some keys to use
<nicomachus> I just ran "ssh nicomachus@hostname" and all I get is cursor blinking.
<daftykins> try IP
<daftykins> assuming you're going internally on a LAN
<nicomachus> authenticity can't be established
<nicomachus> when using the IP
<nicomachus> Laptop on wi-fi, pc on ethernet, going through the router.
<nicomachus> I got a crossover, but I'd rather get the SSH figured out because that'll be good for me to know.
<DarwinSurvivor> nicomachus: did you test it before dissabling password authentication?
<LeonsDen> Hi room
<DarwinSurvivor> nicomachus: also, try ssh'ing to localhost from the same machine
<Blaster> what's the best way to stream X11 from my Ubuntu machine to my OSX box.
<DarwinSurvivor> Blaster: could you be more specific?
<nicomachus> oh, wow, i didn't even realize it was asking me if I wanted to continue. I hit yes and it add it to the list of known hosts
<Blaster> The OSX is just a small 13" laptop and the Ubuntu machine has like 3 monitors, I just want a way to see those screens from my laptop.
<LeonsDen> Whats the best way to load balance internet connection
<DarwinSurvivor> Blaster: what do you want to show up where (entire ubuntu desktop on mac, single application, etc)
<Diana_> >;D
<DarwinSurvivor> Blaster: sounds like you want something like vnc
<Blaster> Entire desktop.
<Blaster> And a way to display only one of the screens at a time.
<Blaster> Since the client would be a laptop and the host would be the desktop that has 3 screens.
<Blaster> And I want it to just run in the background like sshd.
<DarwinSurvivor> !give vnc | blaster
<EriC^^> !vnc | Blaster
<ubottu> Blaster: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Fuwie> is it safe to remove gnome-bluetooth?
<DarwinSurvivor> thanks EriC^^ been a while since I used ubottu
<EriC^^> np
<DarwinSurvivor> Fuwie: if you don't use bluetooth, but make sure you check what else it will remove before hitting "yes"
<Fuwie> DarwinSurvivor I just read that bluez and gnome-bluetooth don't play well together, so I have to remove one or the other I guess for my bluetooth to work?
<Blaster> Which port do I need to forward for VNC using Gnome's desktop sharing?
<Blaster> I want to connect remotely from outside of the network.
<DarwinSurvivor> Blaster: 5900 I believe
<DarwinSurvivor> Blaster: oh, in that case do NOT open port 5900
<Blaster> Whynot?
<DarwinSurvivor> Blaster: you'll want to tunnel it over SSH if you are going over the internet, which should be explained in the link from EriC^^/ubottu
<Blaster> Oho k.
<DarwinSurvivor> Blaster: because VNC is EXTREMELY insecure and other than the password itself has absolutely no encryption
<DarwinSurvivor> Blaster: it is a VERY fast way to get you machine hacked
<DarwinSurvivor> Blaster: instead you'll want to set up SSH (preferrably with key-only authentication or a high port number), then connect to that and create an SSH tunnel to port 5900 for your VNC connection
<DarwinSurvivor> Blaster: See the "SSH Port Forwarding" section of the link you were given
<Blaster> Yeah my box has an sshd already.
<Blaster> Just need to figure out the port forwarding stuff.
<Blaster> That's pretty cool, didn't know you could do that.
<Blaster> So SSH is completely encrypted, when you're using it on a public wifi there's no way to sniff the packets?
<daftykins> of course there is, there's always the potential for man in the middle attacks :)
<DarwinSurvivor> Blaster: yes it is encrypted. To be really secure though, you'll want to connect from a trusted source and get the server's public key into your .known_hosts file.
<Blaster> So this SSH forwarding for VNC should work out of the box then if I'm running remote desktop, just need the right arguments for the forwarding on the client?
<DarwinSurvivor> Blaster: that makes it much harder for someone to Man-In-The-Middle you
<DarwinSurvivor> Blaster: yes
<DarwinSurvivor> Blaster: also, you'll probably want to restrict your vnc server (vino is the default in gnome) to localhost only, so that you can only connect to it remotely via ssh
<trn450> Hello - for whatever reason I only get 100Mbps on my Gigabit network on my Ubuntu install. Would anybody be able to help me troubleshoot? thx
<studio__> how groovy, i am banned from ubuntu-touch *lol*
<trn450> Oh, and ethtool says gigabit is supported.
<studio__> they don't like questions about ubuntu and ubuntu-touch with its security :)
<studio__> so i can still use android?
<daftykins> trn450: using an inferior cable?
<argenis> lp
<trn450> daftykins: no the cable is satisfactory. gigabit in windows on same machine.
<trn450> daftykins: broadcom chip, defaulted to tg3 module by install
<nicomachus> how do I set the password for the remote host?
<trn450> nicomachus: in what context? how are you connecting?
<nicomachus> ssh
<daftykins> i don't think you're using the right terms
<daftykins> in the context of an SSH connection, the remote host is the one you're logging into - therefore the password is the one you set the system up with, for the given user
<daftykins> e.g. i SSH to 'computername', i login with 'username' and 'password' because it's my system
<nicomachus> yea, that's not working...
<daftykins> more details, where are you connecting to, from where?
<trn450> nicomachus: if the user exists on your system already and you cannot connect: 1 ensure sshd is installed, 2 make sure port 22 is open in your firwall
<nicomachus> i just don't even know anymore...
<trn450> nicomachus: have you installed the openssh package?
<nicomachus> yes.
<nicomachus> on both machines.
<trn450> okay. so do this:
<trn450> ps aux | grep sshd
<trn450> Tell me if you see the following in there: root ... ... ... ... /usr/sbin/sshd -D
<nicomachus> yep.
<trn450> okay, now: sudo ufw status
<trn450> does it show port 22 enabled?
<nicomachus> Status: inactive
<trn450> :)
<trn450> sudo ufw enable
<trn450> sudo ufw allow 22
<trn450> then retry: ssh user@ip
<trn450> obviously for the remote host
<nicomachus> well ok then.
<trn450> ufw is the "uncomplicated firewall"
<trn450> great tool, learn to use it before moving on to understanding iptables.
<trn450> nicomachus: did it work?
<nicomachus> Just an FYI: I've been trying to do that since 10:00am this morning.
<nicomachus> Yes, it worked.
<trn450> haha. we've all been there! ^_^
<trn450> you can always check which ports are open with nmap
<trn450> that'll tell you if you've got the correct ports open
<trn450> it's not installed by default, but you can apt-get nmap
<nicomachus> wow. that was entirely too easy, thank you trn450
<daftykins> what time is it now, nicomachus? ;)
<nicomachus> 8:48 pm
<trn450> nicomachus: absolutely. Now that you're in the IRC channel, you'll find that answers come sooner. lol
<nicomachus> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQX727zIrZFPAThyczCDaIM_zKSCt7niM2vVtCedFx0zgJC96JeTSr79Q
<nicomachus> trn450: I've been in the IRC channel all weekend...
<nicomachus> I've had hardware issues, kernel issues, live disc issues, usb boot issues, PLoP issues, installation issues, stability issues, and ssh issues.
<trn450> nicomachus: lol @ pic
<trn450> nicomachus: why so many issues? :/ i've not had that many issues on any of my ubuntu installs.
<nicomachus> thrift store PC. 7-8 year old mobo. replaced the CPU and GPU to get up to video streaming capable.
<nicomachus> but the PSU wasn't strong enough, so the CPU kept failing.
<nicomachus> replaced that. got a new HDD to replace the 80gb. then had to reinstall with a shitty DVD drive and a BIOS that wouldn't boot from USB.
<Raziel> Hello. i have fucked up and need help
<xangua> !language | Raziel
<ubottu> Raziel: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Raziel> i apologize
<xangua> ok ;()
<xangua> ;)
<Raziel> my desktop is MIA. but it pops up when i click the trash icon
<Raziel> and when i try to access my Files launcher, it appears for about 5 seconds then goes away
<Raziel> Any idea?
<xangua> "MIA" ?
<Raziel> also, i can't click any icons on the background desktop when trash opens.
<Raziel> Missing in action
<Raziel> the background picture is there, but i can't click anything and all icons on it are gone.
<Raziel> i can't even make the squares by dragging and moving.
<Raziel> i have no idea how to fix this
<Mr_Sheesh> Alt-Tab work? Just in case. No expert on Linux atm
<craigbass1976> I ran into this last night ans don't remember how I got around it.  Box1 has a directrory called remote.  Box2 runs sshfs user@box2:/home/user/remote/ mount-point/  Then does sudo touch mount-point/1.txt  and gets a permission denied error.  I've chowned (on box 1) the remote dir to root, but still no love
<raziel> sorry about that
<raziel> anyway. Any idea?
<[1]MN> 22:04] <[1]MN> Team any one has a solution of implementing my personal search engine
<[1]MN> [22:04] <[1]MN> which searches exactly as google does from online
<studio__> so, is it "worth" to change to ubuntu-touch without the security i know from ubuntu?
<R0bbie> nickserv wasnt happy with my last name
<daftykins> R0bbie: test the guest session, if that works fine, we know it's your account
<GraemeLion> studio__: Worth it to change what to Ubuntu touch?
<R0bbie> ill try
<R0bbie> guest session has no issue
<R0bbie> so its my account. i think i deleted something important but i restored it from the bin
<R0bbie> but my problem persisted
<craigbass1976> I've also got the directory in question chmodded to 777
<R0bbie> when i try to access any folder (pictures/videos/home/whatever) it disappears in like 5 seconds
<daftykins> R0bbie: hit ctrl+alt+F1, log in, type "mv ~/.config ~/.configold" then "sudo shutdown -r 0" and see if it's fixed
<R0bbie> can you copy/paste that last response?
<R0bbie> having issues lol.
<R0bbie> oh nvm
<R0bbie> i can scroll
<R0bbie> thx
<bruxC> how would I go about adding a group to a directory without affecting the pre-existing permissions
<bruxC> is that chmod +R 775 groupname /etc/filepath
<bruxC> (new to linux/ubuntu)
<R0bbie> it's asking for a login. i don't remember making a password for my disc on this. i think i only made one login for this account..
<R0bbie> and its not working. is there a default password?
<trn450> sorry, i missed first part
<trn450> for root?
<R0bbie> yeah
<daftykins> bruxC: chown -R user:group /path
<trn450> by default you do not make a root password. your primary login is the admin with sudo priveleges.
<trn450> So, you can do:
<R0bbie> is there any way i can do that through terminal Dafty? i have access to that?
<trn450> sudo passwd root
<trn450> and then give root a password
<bruxC> the user:group part... my username is "user" and my group is "sonarr" so would that be user:sonarr?
<daftykins> R0bbie: that's what the whole "ctrl+alt+F1" pressing is about.
<trn450> in Ubuntu, by default users are given a primary group of t heir own name. So, if sonarr was your username your default group would be sonarr as well.
<R0bbie> trn450, the issue im having is my desktop has disappeared along with all icons. and when i click files it shows up for 5 seconds and disappears. sorry dafty im bad at this lol
<R0bbie> ctrl alt f1 just took up my whole screen. did not know it was term
<trn450> R0bbie: what happened prior to this? did you make ssytem settings changes?
<daftykins> trn450: we do not advise people to ruin the entire design principles behind ubuntu in here, you should not be telling them to set a password for root.
<daftykins> R0bbie: you do not log in as root. you log in as your username.
<trn450> daftykins: I understand. However, it was my understanding he asked and there is nothing wrong with that knowledge. By design GNU/Linux was made to be hacked.
<daftykins> there is nothing 'hacking' about trashing their install's security
<daftykins> :)
<trn450> daftykins: IMO all discovery counts :)
<R0bbie> that did not work at all
<daftykins> you might want to narrow down what you mean?
<R0bbie> it changed my background back to original and readded the side icons but it didnt fix my problem
<R0bbie> the side icons i deleted*
<daftykins> so what, clicking the trash?
<daftykins> you're gonna have to describe
<R0bbie> also, when i click on trash, my desktop icons return but it closes in 5 seconds and nothing stays
<bruxC> so my issue is sonarr, I've been trying to get this damn thing to auto-start but no luck. Can someone help me. I'm pretty positive it's permissions based i'm just really struggling with all things linux/ubuntu.
<R0bbie> also i know what root is and how it's really easy to demolish your system with it so i never use it
<R0bbie> i just have an issue and really have no idea how to fix it
<R0bbie> i deleted the folder Templates because i thought it was useless prior to this issue if that helps
<R0bbie> im guessing i effed up big time if that is the cause of this
<daftykins> no idea, i don't even use desktop so my experience here is limited
<R0bbie> you don't use your desktop?
<R0bbie> also, your config thing made my browser lose all of its bookmarks
<daftykins> i don't use Ubuntu desktop.
<daftykins> yeah you can get that back easy enough
<R0bbie> this is killing me
<omgz00r> guys
<omgz00r> i installed ubuntu
<omgz00r> and now my system boots straight into ubuntu instead of giving me an option between windows and ubuntu
<omgz00r> like, why won't it dual boot
<omgz00r> the windows installation is still there
<omgz00r> it hasn't been deleted
<omgz00r> hello?
<omgz00r> is everyone in here an irc bot or something
<omgz00r> why no tlak
<Bashing-om> omgz00r: Try: -> sudo update-grub <- .
<EriC^^> omgz00r: were you here earlier?
<Guest40252> hello all ...
<Guest40252> I have a quick question - how do we communicate issues to the developers ?
<somsip> !bug | Guest40252
<ubottu> Guest40252: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Guest40252> err ... apologies ... my channel didn't join
<Guest40252> please ignore
<TiK> HIGH!
<gunarm_> I notice that kodi (previously) xbmc can't remove addons, and I look in the logs and it says it can't delete the files which apparently are in /usr/share/kodi/addons/
<gunarm_> i don't get how that's even *supposed* to work... am I supposed to be running kodi with sudo?
<EriC^^> gunarm_: i doubt
<daftykins> gunarm_: not relevant here, just 'cause nobody is replying in #kodi ;)
<iqbalkhan> Hello All
<gunarm_> daftykins, well, it kinda is!
<iqbalkhan> I have installed the ubuntu variant
<iqbalkhan> it is Cylon OS
<iqbalkhan> It based on 12.04 ubuntu
<rww> iqbalkhan: We don't supported "based on ubuntu" here, just Ubuntu itself.
<gunarm_> daftykins, and maybe I don't understand I don't understand how linux works like I thought I did if kodi is trying to write to /usr/share
<rww> (and official derivatives, which that isn't)
<gunarm_> daftykins, isn't everything in /usr supposed to be off limits to non admin processes?
<daftykins> please stop highlighting me
<iqbalkhan> rww, ok. I thought i can get help here
<gunarm_> daftykins, oh ok, well please do not speak to me if you don't wish to be spoken back to
<daftykins> that's a really stupid statement :)
<gunarm_> no, it isn't
<nuget102> Ello
<Dylan_> Hi guys. I'm unfortunately dealing with an Excel sheet for my work that has embedded macros that won't translate properly to LibreOffice. Short of simply installing Excel in a dualboot with Windows, does anyone have a better idea how I can access these macros in my spreadsheet?
<Dylan_> Hi nuget.
<nuget102> Anyone able to help me? It appears Ubuntu is unable to find my bluetooth adapter, and all the fixes I've seen don't work...
<OerHeks> Dylan_, online office?
<Dylan_> OerHeks: What's that?
<OerHeks> Dylan_, the free online version of office/excel, see https://office.live.com/start/Excel.aspx?omkt=en-US
<Dylan_> Just found it.
<OerHeks> nuget102, is this a bt usb adapter connected by usb3 by any chance?
<nuget102> Nope.
<jamie_> okay, yet again i am running into a problem... i go to install ubuntu via live usb and it keeps returning an error
<nuget102> It worked fine, until I upgraded from ubuntu 12.
<dcope> hey all. i just took a logrotate config down from keeping 52 to 14. i wanted to test this so i ran logrotate with -d but it looks like it wont automatically delete the old logs that exceed 14
<jamie_> failed to load com32file gfxboot.c32
<dcope> is this the case?
<x41> what is the correct way to add a compressor or limiter to a source (input) device threw PA?
<OerHeks> nuget102, Use rfkill to ensure there isn't any hard/soft block on your bluetooth deivce. open terminal:  rfkill list
<somsip> dcope: that is the case. It only looks at the 'rotate' number of files and you need to manually delete the others
<nuget102> OerHeks I only see Wireless LAN connections, nothing about my bluetooth.
<jamie_> this is the second time I have ran into this problem, I searched it up and it says that it is a bug in unetbootin, but i have tried both startup disk creators, and also unetbootin and dd
<dcope> somsip: oh ok, thank you
<Dylan_> OerHeks: do you know how to upload a local spreadsheet to Online Office?
<somsip> dcope: np. did the same thing myself last week :)
<OerHeks> Dylan_, nope, i used powerpoint only, isn't there an option to upload? maybe you need skydrive for that ..
<Dylan_> I'm looking for an upload option but I'm not finding one...
<nuget102> OerHeks but if I do sudo lsmod |grep blue I get sudo lsmod |grep blue as a result. But if I didn't have bluetooth I shouldn't be doing that? So I think it's software, not hardware. And my laptop DOES have bluetooth...
<nuget102> So frustrating.
<Dylan_> "Open" only seems to access the cloud itself.
<Dylan_> Googlin' it now...
<OerHeks> nuget102, BT works fine here, but it was a fresh install, one guy wrote "I got it fixed via Ubuntu software center.... I had every bluetooth software (blue icon) installed except the manager. I just had to install Bluetooth Manager from the Ubuntu Software Center. " http://askubuntu.com/questions/490346/bluetooth-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<jamie_> any ideas on how to solve this problem
<Dylan_> Oi. Figure it out and "The file can't be edited using Online Office."
<Dylan_> Back to my original question then:
<Dylan_> I'm unfortunately dealing with an Excel sheet for my work that has embedded macros that won't translate properly to LibreOffice. Short of simply installing Excel in a dualboot with Windows, does anyone have a better idea how I can access these macros in my spreadsheet?
<nuget102> OerHeks I have literally every bluetooth icon installed as well, still not working. The Bluetooth Manager comes up with "Bluetooth needs to be turned on for the device manager to function" and I click "enable bluetooth" but it doesn't work.
<nuget102> And this is a fresh install as well I do bleieve.
<jamie_> nuget102: are you on a laptop
<nuget102> jamie_ yes.
<nuget102> No it's not the switch thing that turns of bluetooth
<jamie_> nuget102: you may need the drivers
<OerHeks> nuget102, is the BT service running ? sudo service bluetooth start
<blib> lookiing for a good quality compact+light,  mic+speaker combo that will work on arm + ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<nuget102> OerHeks it says it's already running
<nuget102> jamie_ where can I find the drivers? I mean they should already be installed, I think? But it's worth a shot.
<OerHeks> nuget102, then i am out of ideas
<nuget102> Thanks anyway OerHeks
<jamie_> nuget102: what type of laptop
<nuget102> I've literally spend two days trying to fix this crap
<nuget102> jamie_ Dell Inspiron n4030
<jamie_> nuget102: one sec
<nuget102> Thanks. :_
<nuget102> :)
<OerHeks> nuget102,try:  dmesg | grep -i blue   # is there a line that says  Bluetooth: Firmware file "your number" not found
<nuget102> OerHeks I can paste what all it says?
<nuget102> But, not that I see.
<jamie_> nuget102: http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=TTW58&fileId=3176083194&osCode=W764&productCode=inspiron-14-n4030&languageCode=EN&categoryId=NI
<OerHeks> nuget102,  sure, use paste.ubuntu.com please
<nuget102> jamie_ wait, do I have to have windows to install those drivers? If so I can't install them. No Windows...
<jamie_> nuget102: you should, let me doubble check real fast
<nuget102> OerHeks http://paste.ubuntu.com/10136708/
<jamie_> nuget102: i mean you should be able to not on windows, but im checking right now
<OerHeks> no windows drivers needed, maybe linux-firmware-nonfree
<nuget102> Thanks
<nuget102> OerHeks ??
<OerHeks> looks like it should work..
<agent_white> Evenin
<nuget102> Good evening agent_white
<jamie_> nuget102: im still checking sorry
<OerHeks> nuget102, this solution is worth a try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1283003/comments/15
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1283003 in Ubuntu "[Bluetooth + 14.04] Bluetooth headsets are not working after last couple of updates" [High,Confirmed]
<nuget102> It's okay jamie_
<nuget102> And thanks OerHeks
<nicomachus> if my home folder is encrypted, can I still use rsync to send a folder via ssh
<nicomachus> ?
<daftykins> yes
<nuget102> Guess I have to restart?
<daftykins> services running atop the host are on the other 'side' of the encryption
<nuget102> So uh, brb guys. :p
<OerHeks> nuget102, no, restart bluetooth service
<TiK> reboots what are you using windows? :)
<nuget102> How do I do that? :/
<nuget102> Not great with linux, sorry.. It's more my girlfriends thing.
<OerHeks> nuget102, sudo service bluetooth restart
<nicomachus> I'm trying to send my entire /home/username/music/ folder over to another pc via ssh and rsync, but I keep getting a "failed: No such file or directory"
<TiK> yeah
<nuget102> Aaand nope.
<nuget102> I still can't turn on bluetooth, and still no adapter found
<TiK> just cp -a it are you running samba?
<TiK> nicomachus: run samba and cp =a it
<nicomachus> TiK: no, I was going to use rsync because it's a rather large folder.
<TiK> cp -a
<TiK> well you are having problems that way so setup a network and cp it
<TiK> that is what I would do...
<nicomachus> cp or scp?
<TiK> cp after you get the network set up
<agent_white> nicomachus: It's good to use rsync, actually. Just due to featurs it has like recovering disconnected tranfer and stuff.
<nicomachus> that's why I was using that instead of scp.
<jamie_> nuget102: are you on 14.04
<nuget102> jamie_ Yes.
<nicomachus> even with scp I get "no such file or directory"
<nuget102> We upgraded to 14.04 because the latest version of Google Chrome lets us watch Netflix without any stupid workarounds. :p
<jamie_> nuget102: http://askubuntu.com/questions/490346/bluetooth-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<nuget102> Which, afaik, is only available on 14.04
<nicomachus> I'm just directing it to /home/nicomachus/music it shouldn't be that hard, right?
<jamie_> take a look at that
<agent_white> nicomachus: What is the exact command you are typing in?
<nicomachus> agent_white: scp -r /home/nicomachus/Music xenophilius@10.0.0.8:/home/xenophilius/Music
<nicomachus> oh. my. god.
<nicomachus> you have GOT to be kidding.
<daftykins> yeah you need to type path.../.
<nicomachus> It's because I didn't have the M in Music capitalized.
<nicomachus> CAPITALIZATION
<daftykins> haha
<nicomachus> MATTERS
<daftykins> yep welcome to Linux
<agent_white> nicomachus: Use dat auto-complete ;)
<daftykins> you can't autocomplete a remote path
<nuget102> I think I found it, thanks so much.
<nuget102> jamie_ thanks so yea
<jamie_> also people does anyone know what the cause of this error     failed to load com32 file gfxboot.c32
<agent_white> True. I assumed he was mispelling it locally.
<jamie_> nuget102: did that work for you
<nuget102> Nope. xD
<nuget102> Still trying though.
<jamie_> dam..... :\
<nuget102> Give me another few minutes.
<nicomachus> And of course rsync works fine now, too, with the capitalization...
<nicomachus> well, time to go to bed and let those 150gb transfer.
<nicomachus> night all, thanks for the help and for pointing out my stupidity.
<jamie_> nuget102: lol im still searching for a solution
<fry__> When I try to install ubuntu, like click 'try ubuntu before install' or 'install' the screen flashes, then comes back to grub and freezes. Does anyone know what's going on?
<nuget102> thanks jamie_ , I've been looking for 2 days. About to give up...
<jamie_> nuget102: NEVER!!!!
<nuget102> jamie_ how do I install that dell driver btw. I'm going to go ahead and try that maybe?
<jamie_> i dont know if that will work due to its a .exe file
<daftykins> this is Linux, you don't install drivers like in Windows land
<xangua> you don't install windows driver even...
<OerHeks> daftykins +1 no windows drivers needed, maybe linux-firmware-nonfree
<nuget102> Yea....
<new0theruser> anyone familiar with mutt here?
<jamie_> Im looking for the linux drivers because i know there are some
<nuget102> Thanks
<nicomachus> fry__: are you using a cd or usb?
<new0theruser> mutt keeps attaching my message versus inlining it--is this desired or a result of gpg?
<fry__> nicomachus: usb
<jamie_> i am also have a problem with install, but totally different
<jamie_> I have tried to get help with the problem before on here but we came to no resolution to the problem
<RahulAN> citroniks, Hii
<jamie_> nvm people ill try again later I guess
<TiK> hi
<Lope> Hi, my encrypted home dir got a little bit corrupt. It still works, but I've had some errors. How can I run fsck on it?
<bmelcher84> hey everyone
<lotuspsychje> bmelcher84: welcome mate
<bmelcher84> lotuspsychje: whats up buddy
<bmelcher84> where abouts are you from?
<lotuspsychje> bmelcher84: this channel is used for ubuntu support only, not regular chat
<bmelcher84> lotuspsychje: i understand, but we are human after all, not robots
<bmelcher84> so i am looking into installing ubuntu on my raspberry pi
<bmelcher84> know much about this, or should i look for a raspberry pi channel?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | bmelcher84
<ubottu> bmelcher84: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lotuspsychje> bmelcher84: maybe this can help mate: http://askubuntu.com/questions/212346/can-a-raspberry-pi-run-ubuntu
<dingus1> I like it. I need to get a raspberry Pi 2.
<dingus1> It is faster than my old dell desktop 866. And it is quad core at 900 Mhz
<JargonNode> daftykins:  I am back up and running, we chatted earlier with my nick being "ubuntulivesorrow"
<bmelcher84> dingus1: i agree
<bmelcher84> JargonNode: I was not here, but whats up buddy
<dingus1> $35 USD, not bad for a toy.
<JargonNode> bmelcher84:  was just thanking daftykins and EriC^^  ... I was using hexchat via a Ubuntu LiveCD, they helped out with the mystery of not being able to remove files from a mounted volume that I was needing to do prior to a reinstall
<bmelcher84> JargonNode: Ah, okay, well glad you got everything working
<JargonNode> bmelcher84:  all is better now, my script to reinstall all my packages worked like a charm, got all my profiles/settings copied back to save time
<bmelcher84> nice
<JargonNode> bmelcher84:  it was good experience, trying to get LPIC-1 certified soon
<JargonNode> bmelcher84:  you have certs?
<bmelcher84> never needed them, if you know it you know it, and i have always been hired
<bmelcher84> so i guess no need
<JargonNode> bmelcher84:  what's your current title/duties if you don't mind me asking
<bmelcher84> JargonNode: director of IT
<TiK> certs are the way to go if you know it get a piece of paper sayting you do :P
<TiK> people lie all the time
<dingus1> Dumb question: "Is there a ubuntu channel for support of the rasperry Pi 2?" I am kinda of a unix guy. mostly engineering systems Sun, SGI.
<somsip> dingus1: #raspberrypi
<dingus1> And I have no certs. :(
<bmelcher84> TiK: i agree, and i may go that way now since i can have it paid for, but before I never had the funds to keep them up
<bmelcher84> dingus1: pm me
<fishcooker> i have itegno modem on /dev/ttyUSB0  i want to link it to something eg: /dev/modem
<fishcooker> how to do it?
<eiqui> is it possible to use Timeshift to restore ubuntu after re-partitioning the drive?
<trn450> So, i compiled a new driver for my ethernet card and installed it. I created the deps with depmod, and the used modload to load it. I confirmed that the new version was running. On reboot, everything was broken :/ So, I removed the new driver and confirmed loading the old one in recovery mode. But, still no dice. Any recommendations? thx
<Goose_> hey
<bmelcher84> trn450: sounds like my every day with linux :/ lol
<lotuspsychje> trn450: did you blacklist the old driver
<lotuspsychje> !blacklist | trn450
<ubottu> trn450: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<lotuspsychje> trn450: maybe fix broken packages from grub recoverymode can also help you
<trn450> bmelcher84: lol, I feel ya.
<trn450> lotuspsychje: I did not blacklist, no.
<trn450> ubottu: Thanks, I'l give that a try.
<ubottu> trn450: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trn450> ubottu: I could make an argument that's all we truly are :)
<ubottu> trn450: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> trn450: how come your ethernet driver isnt recognized on ubuntu setup in the first place?
<trn450> lotuspsychje: it was recognized. But I was only getting 100Mbps and I thought it might be a driver issue. (Windows on same machien gets full gigabit)
<lotuspsychje> trn450: with what did you test the speed?
<trn450> i was transferring a 20gb file and it was painful to watch it.
<trn450> nload
<lotuspsychje> trn450: maybe try other transfer ways to test
<trn450> The math also worked in terms of time it took to transfer.
<lotuspsychje> trn450: the ##networking guys might be able to help speed issues
<trn450> thanks! I'll give them a try. For now, I'm going to attempt one last ditch effort to salvage the install. So easy to clean install I can't bring myself to do too much work to fix a broken os. lol
<trn450> lotuspsychje: thanks for your help.
<trn450> It's working now :) Thx again for your help. Blacklisting didn't resolve it for whatever reason, but just doing apt-get update && upgrade worked
<lotuspsychje> !yay | trn450
<ubottu> trn450: Glad you made it! :-)
<trn450> ty ty
<lotuspsychje> trn450: did you enable internet + updates during ubuntu setup?
<trn450> lotuspsychje: this is a relatively old install. but yes, those things were enabled at that time. I broke it, Ubuntu did a fine job providing me with something working. I just didnt' like seeing the limited bandwidth.
<lotuspsychje> trn450: ah maybe some old leftovers brought driver problems
<trn450> lotuspsychje: definitely some driver problems. I'm now running at just over 10 Mbps :/
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | trn450 can i recommend you this:
<trn450> That's worse than how I started.
<trn450> ugh
<ubottu> trn450 can i recommend you this:: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (utopic), package size 249 kB, installed size 1930 kB
<lotuspsychje> trn450: wich ubuntu version is this?
<trn450> 12.04 (Elementary OS)
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> trn450: maybe its time for a 14.04 LTS fresh install
<lotuspsychje> !elementary | trn450
<ubottu> trn450: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<trn450> Their IRC channel is dead :/ lol
<trn450> lotuspsychje: perhaps. I just enjoy the elementary os altogether and theri 14.04 is still beta
<lotuspsychje> trn450: im sure a 14.04 ubuntu fresh install could fix all your driver issues
<lotuspsychje> so its up to you :p
<OerHeks> trn450, elementary has its own issues
<trn450> except for nvidia drivers :/ elementary os has a very good solution for nvidia proprietary drivers. on 14.04 lts that was definitely a challenge for me
<OerHeks> good luck
<trn450> OerHeks: I can see you're correct :) lol. Maybe i'll run their beta.
<trn450> This is intolerable though. Uploading at 1.6MB/s to my server is terrible.
<ce_Nakal> join
<ce_Nakal> join #banjarmasin
<fpghost84> Hi, I seem to be having issues connecting to my VPN. Looking at the logs shows http://paste.ofcode.org/caT65XPtVKDEeaWS2FTmMF  ....If I logout/login it does work however. Anyone got any ideas how to fix this?
<fpghost84> I'm on 14.04
<NEI4U2K> hi, i did erase disk and install ubuntu, but when i start the computer, there's a windows 7 option
<dannyalt> No matter what i do, i cant get rid of the Lubuntu splash screen. the options to boot are also still lxde lubuntu openbox or ubuntu.
<NEI4U2K> and I can choose it, and it will show some errormessage. How do I fix this? Thanks
<lotuspsychje> dannymic_: you can try edit grub erase "quiet splash" to ""
<lotuspsychje> NEI4U2K: try sudo update-grub
<NEI4U2K> lotuspsychje: it says command not found
<lotuspsychje> NEI4U2K: from terminal: sudo update-grub should do the trick
<NEI4U2K> sorry, typo,
<ame> somebody please help my clients are not booting and saying update initramfs
<NEI4U2K> lotuspsychje: it didn't work.
<NEI4U2K> i just restarted. windows 7 is still there
<lotuspsychje> NEI4U2K: can you check your fstab
<lotuspsychje> !blkid | NEI4U2K
<ubottu> NEI4U2K: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DamienM> hi
<NEI4U2K> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/83548
<DamienM> anyone wants to chat?
<DamienM> pm me
<OerHeks> !ot | DamienM
<ubottu> DamienM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> NEI4U2K, seems like you didn't fully wipe the drive
<NEI4U2K> different drives.
<NEI4U2K> is it because it's NTFS? I can't install android studio.
<OerHeks> NEI4U2K, do you want to keep win7 ?
<NEI4U2K> nope
<NEI4U2K> already did erase disk and install ubuntu. should I reinstall ?
<OerHeks> NEI4U2K, oh i see now, you installed ubuntu on the 2nd hdd sdb
<OerHeks> no wonder win7 appears ..
<Frostsongr> ^_^
<NEI4U2K> i thought I chose the smaller drive? the ssd?
<NEI4U2K> ya. what did i do wrong?
<OerHeks> NEI4U2K, hard to say which one is the ssd
<NEI4U2K> OerHeks: sdb is correct.
<NEI4U2K> Oerheks : except when i check it on system monitor, it only has 23 gb, it's supposed to have 32 gb T_T. nvm that. ummm... Thanks?
<NEI4U2K> it says found windows 7 on sda3.
<NEI4U2K> system reserved.
<cfhowlett> NEI4U2K, that would be the win7 restore partition
<NEI4U2K> 100mb?
<NEI4U2K> should i just delete the partition?
<cfhowlett> NEI4U2K, sorry, that's windows boot partition.
<NEI4U2K> yes, i dont think i have windows anymore. Is it ok to delete the partition?
<NEI4U2K> nvm I deleted and resized the partition already, see how it goes :D
<svetlana> Hi all. do-release-upgrade does not pick up 14.10 for some reason. I am on 14.04.
<cfhowlett> svetlana, *sudo* do-release-upgrade
<auronandace> svetlana: check your settings, it may be set to detect lts releases only
<svetlana> cfhowlett: that's what I did.
<Crom_> anyone get picoLCD running on a mini-box.com 20x2 display?
<cfhowlett> svetlana, and your settings?  as aurondance suggested
<Crom_> lucid 10.04 here
<svetlana> I'm looking -- not sure where these settings are. (I have no gui stuff on this despite using it as a desktop.)
<cfhowlett> Crom_, lucid desktop?  completely end of life and non-supported
<cfhowlett> svetlana, understood.  wait 1
<cfhowlett> svetlana, actually, ask #ubuntu-server      about this.  t'is a simple command which I've completely forgotten
<inerkick> I have flash installed in my ubuntu 14.04 but still I get "A plugin is needed to display this content" this. What to do
<hateball> inerkick: What browser are you using? Make sure it hasnt disabled Flash
<studentttu> hello, can I run ubuntu on macbook air and if yes, will I have compatibility issues?
<studentttu> I heard using OSX and windows identically reduced battery life by 50% on windows due to stuff not being optimizied
<cfhowlett> !mac | studentttu, long answer short = "it depends".  see the !mac resources
<ubottu> studentttu, long answer short = "it depends".  see the !mac resources: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<nabn> I installed solarized colorscheme in gnome terminal. doing an 'ls' shows a funny character at the begining. What's going wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10138824/
<nabn> P.S. I am using zsh with antigen
<studentttu> cfhowlett: the link you provided refers to 13.10 ubuntu, so I assume everything should work as good on the new version of ubuntu, 14 ?
<cfhowlett> studentttu, as I understand it, yes.  I've tested 14.04 on mac air at the apples store.  use the standard 64 bit .iso boots without issue.  the broadcom chip for wifi required about 30 seconds of work in the terminal to enable.
<studentttu> ookay
<OerHeks> Crom_, maybe this page is any help, http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=79433
<Crom_> lucid since I'm trying to run LinuxCNC
<OerHeks> ?
<Crom_> well finally got picoLCD running... now trying to figure remote code..
<Crom_> OerHeks, earlier someone said lucid was EOL
<OerHeks> Crom_,  yes, lucid desktop is EOL.
<xangua> desktop is is and server soon will join
<OerHeks> server is supported for another few months
<Crom_> for picoLCD I needed to add an enviroment var for lib dir
<Crom_> I need 10.04 for linuxcnc
<trn450> OerHeks: I think you were here earlier wheN I was complaining about my xfer speeds. This getting very interesting. lol
<trn450> Anybody have any idea why through nautilus i get a fraction fo the smb transfer speeds I get when I go through the smblclient in the CLI?
<OerHeks> trn450, wrong channel dude, join #elementary to complain
<trn450> Yeah, sorry, that place is empty. And, this is a Ubuntu based OS. Not so much complaining as inquiring, but thx anyway.
<anumpatel> How can I share my wifi Network with WIFI hotspot?
<aeon-ltd> anumpatel: you want to use your laptop (i assume?) as a wifi hotspot?
<Difianz> hi
<alessandroalb> @all : buongiorno a tutti
<niko> .
<niko> .
<lonix> i have a apache web server hosting a blog, in addition i have a few raw text files with a version number in it (for updates check). Webalizer works well in informing on my blog's stats and whatnot, but it does not care about my "version" file being curled, anyone have any ideas ?
<vahid2> test
<Guest88920> umadam
<Guest88920> vahid
<vahid2> Amir
<vahid2> Anybody knows about Ubuntu phone ?
<Guest88920> ina hamashoon kharejian kos khola?
<vahid2> ها
<Guest88920> Yes I know about it
<popey> vahid2: specifically?
<cfhowlett> vahid2, read the news.   many announcements available
<vahid2> popey, rlease date ?
<Guest88920> Noooooooooooo
<popey> vahid2: first device, this week.
<vahid2> or Is it runable on LG G2 or Samsung S4 ?
<aeon-ltd> first release phone is a little weak on specs, even compared to midrange android phones
<cfhowlett> !english | Guest88920,
<ubottu> Guest88920,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cfhowlett> !touch | vahid2, you're asking a question about ubuntu !touch not !ubuntuphone
<ubottu> vahid2, you're asking a question about ubuntu !touch not !ubuntuphone: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<vahid2> OK, tnx
<NEI4U2K> hi, i was editing this .bashrc file and it seems that I made errors. it's saying the command could not be located because /usr/bin is not included in the path environment variable.
<NEI4U2K> and gedit: command not found.
<NEI4U2K> how do i repair this?
<popey> cfhowlett: same thing.
<aeon-ltd> NEI4U2K: post your bashrc to pastebin
<NEI4U2K> i can't open it
<cfhowlett> popey, question was about running the OS on alternate platforms ...
<popey> NEI4U2K: /usr/bin/gedit ~/.bashrc
<NEI4U2K> i dont know how. terminal is saying gedit: command not found
<popey> cfhowlett: I saw the question. I'm saying "ubuntu touch" and "Ubuntu phone" are the same thing.
<cfhowlett> NEI4U2K, run this:   dpgk -l | grep gedit
<cfhowlett> popey, k
<NEI4U2K> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/83550
<NEI4U2K> cfhowlett, http://www.pasteall.org/pic/83550 the same message
<cfhowlett> NEI4U2K, dpkg -l | grep        will tell you if gedit is even installed.  I suspect it's not.
<cfhowlett> NEI4U2K, also: WHY are you in root?!
<NEI4U2K> no need to type sudo all the time :D
<cfhowlett> NEI4U2K, sudo -i         NOT ROOT!!!
<NEI4U2K> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/83551
<aeon-ltd> NEI4U2K: type /usr/bin/nameofapplication instead for now until we fix the path problem
<NEI4U2K> aeon-ltd: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=83553
<jle`> hi all. i think i had an upgrade fail or something and now whenever i try to sudo apt-get install anything, it appears to try to update ubuntu and fail again
<jle`> instead of letting me install the package i wanted
<NEI4U2K> /usr/bin/gedit ~/.bashrc is what I did.
<Ben64> jle`: pastebin what you see
<jle`> ok
<aeon-ltd> NEI4U2K: space after gedit, what you are doing is calling the program with the complete path instead of bash doing it for you
<aeon-ltd> NEI4U2K: oh wait, bad formatting i misread
<NEI4U2K> there is a space.
<aeon-ltd> ^ :)
 * aeon-ltd should probably change font settings
<NEI4U2K> i can open gedit though dash. but i doubt it can open ~/.bashrc
<aeon-ltd> have you tried?
<NEI4U2K> is there a way to browse to ~/.bashrc?
<NEI4U2K> gedit is open now.
<NEI4U2K> but not root mode
<NEI4U2K> oh
<NEI4U2K> it works
<NEI4U2K> type a file name. just typed. and it works
<jle`> oh it looks like it was cause i was passing in -y implicitly all the time
<NEI4U2K> it has a different bashrc file
<NEI4U2K> only root .bashrc is affected.
<NEI4U2K> fixed it. installed gksu and opened gedit through that
<NEI4U2K> thanks for the help.
 * hd1 is trying to figure out how to see a partition on ec2 that's supposed to be available at /dev/sdf
<hd1> any ideas?
<NEI4U2K> hd1 gparted
<NEI4U2K> hd1, try gparted *
<dibblego> I saw a forum post that emulationstation is in the "Ubuntu Software Center" and yet when I search for it, I do not see that — any reason why?
<Ben64> dibblego: doesn't seem like it is there
<dibblego> Ben64: I agree!
<QueensMelons> i officially switched over to ubuntu on my laptop :D
<aLeSD> hi all
<ablest1980> hi
<QueensMelons> how do i join the ubuntu club?
<aLeSD> my harddrive goes very slow some times
<aLeSD> I am using 14.04
<ablest1980> me too
<jatt> do you have SSD
<QueensMelons> aLeSD: you sure it is your HDD?
<ablest1980> 14.04 lts
<QueensMelons> because slowdowns are mostly caused my lack of ram or CPU working too hard.
<ppf> define slow
<ppf> it might be because your drive goes to sleep when you're not using it for a while, and to access it again requires it to spin up beforehand
<QueensMelons> wow
<jatt> install SSD->problem solved
<QueensMelons> unity is NICE!
<QueensMelons> it is really snappy on my laptop
<QueensMelons> which is nice
<QueensMelons> considering GNOME 3 lagged
<aLeSD> QueensMelons: dunno
<aLeSD> I have 16 GB
<QueensMelons> i dont like the interface that much
<QueensMelons> i think ill switch to using bspwm
<aeon-ltd> QueensMelons: did you ever get bar working?
<QueensMelons> aeon-ltd: yes
<aLeSD> I mean all the accessed to my disjk drive are slow
<aeon-ltd> nice to hear
<aLeSD> and top does not show heavy usage of CPYU
<aLeSD> maybe it's a bug in the kernel
<ppf> possible, but not probable
<allen-lt> hi
<QueensMelons> nevermind my comment about snappiness :P
<QueensMelons> it slowed down again
<QueensMelons> looks like ill be using a window manager
<QueensMelons> or perhaps cinnamon
<ppf> QueensMelons: mayne try something lightweight, like xfce?
<QueensMelons> ppf: tried xfce once. didn't like it.
<QueensMelons> if i plan on going lightweight, ill go i3 or bspwm
<QueensMelons> or openbox
<QueensMelons> hmm, perhaps LXDE?
<ppf> just one or two more, and you'll have enumerated all major available window managers :)
<catphish> what is the correct way to install the kernel headers 1) for the currently running kernel and 2) for the current kernel branch so that all future kernel upgrades also  have headers
<QueensMelons> ppf: haha i know, im very indecisive :P
<ppf> catphish: install linux-headers-generic
<QueensMelons> im using bspwm on desktop with arch, but im not sure if i want tiling on laptop
<catphish> ppf: will that work if the system isn't running -generic?
<catphish> ppf: for example the system i'm testing on is running -virtual
<catphish> but i'd like a catch-all approach
<catphish> given that this command is run before every compile of the drivers, i might just stick with "linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<catphish> sadly i dont think having the headers auto-updated is any advantage when the drivers are not
<catphish> actually, dahdi is in the repos now, i'll just use that!
<catphish> well the dahdi in the repos doesn't work :( it requires the kernel headers but doesn't depend on them :(
<k1l> catphish: dont you have the linux-generic metpackage installed?
<catphish> no
<k1l> that should be on a regular ubuntu install
<catphish> in fact i don't have linux-virtual installed either, i wonder what the installer did
<catphish> this test machine was created with vmbuilder
<k1l> because that meta package linux-generic will deoend on the latest kernel and latest headers.
<catphish> ah, i do have "linux-image-virtual"
<k1l> so its a special setup and its not a regular ubuntu install
<catphish> its a virtual install made by vmbuilder, i wouldn't call it special
<catphish> but not standard from disk
<catphish> anyway, it seems that vmbuilder installs linux-image-virtual but not the linux-virtual metapackage
<catphish> anyway, i'm not sure if this matters any more
<w_a> with the command taskset you can lock a prosess to a core/tread but it is posible to use that command when starting a program so you lock it to a cpu from start of program ?  i have 4 game servers i want to use treads 4 to 8. each time i start them up. (sorry for bad english)
<ame> hi i have wrongly saved a directory in /tmp but unfortunately my computer gets restarted and i lost the folder....How to recover the folder??
<ame> Its nearly 12 GB
<jatt> ame: recover the file from your backup
<ame> jatt:I dont backup the server at the time
<jatt> ame: if you had no backup for that file then the file was not important
<jatt> ame: as far as I know there is no other way to recover the file
<ame> jatt:i have searched my backup but i cannot find the directory
<ame> jatt:okay
<ame> I have installed an application name freecad in chroot...If i run that from client its start running and gone away..
<w_a> look at http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/ mihgt help you
<MOUD> Hey all
<breadmonster> Umm, so I installed GNOME on my PC and I use it instead of Ubuntu.
<breadmonster> *instead of unity.
<breadmonster> Is there a way to make the log in screen use my current GNOME wallpaper?
<breadmonster> Not the default Ubuntu 14.04 wallpaper?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<sebsebseb> hi
<circ-user-DpTJK> hello
<sebsebseb> circ-user-DpTJK: hi
<dmtarmey> hi iv been though sound card troubleshooting still not work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<x0s> Yo!
<ubuntubozo> WOAH
<ubuntubozo> people use this
<ubuntubozo> LOL
<cfhowlett> ubuntubozo, this channel is for support.  for chit-chat = #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bluewolf> Hi all, anyone know how I can set my Libre Office and Gimp to using the Adwaita Dark Theme as everything else. GnomishDark is the only other theme I know of which does it, yet I do not prefer it?
<cursera> my ubuntu precise all updated but my mouse gets stuck from time to time   i get this type info on dmesg . atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xbe on isa0060/serio0).
<ubuntubozo> install windows
<ubuntubozo> goto run
<ubuntubozo> type cmd
<jpds> ubuntubozo: Hi.
<dmtarmey> anyone fancy running me though troubleshooting my sound card pls?
<ubuntubozo> then when that launches, type format C:
<cfhowlett> !ops | ubuntubozo, ban request: malicious commands
<ubottu> ubuntubozo, ban request: malicious commands: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ubuntubozo> ubottu is a bozo
<ubottu> ubuntubozo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> UBUNTUBOZO IS TROLLING.  DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND.
<jpds> That quickly got boring.
<BluesKaj> dmtarmey, in the terminal, cat /proc/asound/cards ..what is the output?
<cfhowlett> jpds, moving on
<dmtarmey>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<dmtarmey>                       HDA Intel at 0xf0000000 irq 43
<dmtarmey> BluesKaj !!!
<BluesKaj> dmtarmey, in the terminal, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, there will be no output if the driver loads properly, then reboot
<circ-user-DpTJK> want to install mod-evasive for apache2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10141528/ is process right?
<dmtarmey> BlueKaj no output
<dmtarmey> BluesKaj no output
<BluesKaj> dmtarmey, ok good , now reboot then check your audio
<dmtarmey> BluesKaj cheers will do
<circ-user-DpTJK> is SecRequestBodyLimit related to php-ini upload limit?
<dmtarmey> BluesKaj im back and still no sound
<BluesKaj> dmtarmey, ok, now opem a terminal and type alsamixer,  navugate with the arrow keys and make sure automute is disabled
<buye> #opcharliehebdo
 * BluesKaj puts on his glasses
<dmtarmey> it is enabled BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> dmtarmey, then use up or down arrow key to disable it
<dmtarmey> done that
<BluesKaj> of course turn youe master volume up ro at least 80%
<dmtarmey> BluesKaj done that
<dmtarmey> done
<dmtarmey> BluesKaj done that
<dmtarmey> BluesKaj ????
<BluesKaj> dmtarmey, install pavucontrol , then set up your outputs in it
<heidelberg> Hi all, I'm running ubuntu 12.04 and I get signing errors while updating:  "BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key" and http://pastebin.com/Xh8xpGFW
<heidelberg> any clues on how to fix this?
<heidelberg> I've already rebooted and changed to the main mirror, with no effect
<dmtarmey> BluesKaj iv got pavecontrol installed and it seems to be showing sound in coming into the system but no sound out of the speakers
<parth__>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER parth__ edwijbqoiiuh
<Fuchs> parth__: no spaces in front of the /
<BluesKaj> dmtarmey, maybe a bad speaker connection...did your audio work previous to an upgrade for example?
<kestasjk>  /msg nickserv help ghost parth__ edwijbqoiiuh
<kestasjk> :x
<BluesKaj> kestasjk, do that in the server textbox
<kestasjk> BluesKaj, naw Im not 13 any more
<Fuchs> kestasjk: that wasn't his password
<Fuchs> kestasjk: and if you actually do this if it was, rest assured that you will get thwacked by staff, because you're an arse.
<kestasjk> too many hypotheticals there
<BluesKaj> kestasjk, did I say you were? just a freindly reminder for your security's sake
<undernet> brasilian server webmaster
<dmtarmey> BlueKaj yes worked before updating
<BluesKaj> dmtarmey, have you checked your sound settings in whatever desktop you're using ?
<dannymichel> I purchased an SSD mainly to improve performance in games on Windows, but i use Ubuntu as a secondary OS for work etc. It's only 250GBs and I was wondering if I would get close to the same performance if I were to run the / partition on the SSD and run /home on the old hard drive.
<kestasjk> dannymichel, sounds reasonable, but you might want to have /var and /usr on the ssd too really, and it depends what you do with /home
<dannymichel> Gotcha
<dannymichel> so 3 partitions - /var /usr and / on SSD and /home on old HDD
<dannymichel> How big should those 3 partitions be if i plan on having the install for a while and install a decent amount of things on Ubuntu?
<kestasjk> dannymichel, if youre running a massive mysql database the answer will be different than if youll be installing hundreds of large apps
<dannymichel> i won't be running huge databases, and maybe mid-size applications
<kestasjk> dannymichel, I dont know, these days if youre short on space you might as well use a single / partition and just have seperate partitions for your large high-latency/stream files
<dannymichel> gotcha
<dannymichel> i think ill make /var /usr and /home combined 60GBs and /home like 100gbs on the old HDD
<ukernyanz> Hi, I have a problem with my power management settings in Cinnamon desktop. All settings (timer, sleep, screen power off) that I have done are ignored
<ukernyanz> Nothing happens after idle
<kestasjk> makes sense
<dmtarmey> BlueKaj what do you mean, im trying to play yourtube and it sound level is on mAXIMUM
<dannymichel> kestasjk quick question. Which partitions generally get bigger in size order for /var /usr and /
<dannymichel> is / the largest?
<sdefresne> #touch
<OpenTokix>  /usr is usually bigger then /
<dannymichel> thanks
<OpenTokix> ie. - if you divide / and  /usr - /usr will be the bigger of the two
<kestasjk> on a linux desktop
<dannymichel> so ill do 20GB for /usr/ 20 for / and 10gb for /var
<kestasjk> is there any reason these days to split partitions by the way?
<kestasjk> (when theyre on the same disk?)
<OpenTokix> yes, esp. /var - since if you fill up / and /var is there - your machine can be.... weird
<Pici> IMO, split off /home/ leave the rest on /
<yorwos> <yorwos> in my power options , sleep is greyed out i cant select it , any ideas ? i just enabled all power savings options in bios. using ubuntu studio 14.04
<dannymichel> my main thing is i want to keep performance from my new SSD but also have space Pici  so i wanted to run some on the sad and /home on the old HDD
<kestasjk> whats weird is I didnt notice much of a performance gain from my ssd I have to say
<dannymichel> would / on the SSD and /home on the old HDD give me performance close to what i would have if it was all SSD Pici ?
<kestasjk> it depends what you are accessing on the /home drive -_- if is a huge number of tiny / random access files then no it won't perform as well, if it's a bunch of movies and music it will
<dannymichel> maybe ill leave everything on the SSD and just put the 16gb swap on the old HDD
<k1l> dannymichel: do plan to use swap for swapping?
<dannymichel> uh yeha i guess
<k1l> because swap is really really slow in comparison to todays ram.
<dannymichel> yeah*
<k1l> so headless compiling etc is fine. but on gui programs you will see slowing down with swap used.
<kestasjk> dannymichel, since youre using the hdd for swap space perhaps you could use the ssd for .tar archival?
<circ-user-DpTJK> I want to use logrotate and mysqldump simultaneously but in vain.
<circ-user-DpTJK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10142305/
<ichilton_> Hi
<circ-user-DpTJK> but shows only this results. any idea?
<ichilton_> I installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop on an ubuntu-14.10 install (think I could switch between standard ubuntu desktop and gnome) and it's messed up ubuntu desktop - it's now half unity (panel, background, title bars etc) and half gnome (the system panel/tray, the system theme terminal is using etc).
<ichilton_> How do I fix unity, and can I have both unity and gnome co-exist independantly so I can switch at login?
<asdpew> Hi, how to set mask for folder ?
<lotuspsychje> ichilton: you could try the fix broken packages from grub recoverymode
<lotuspsychje> ichilton: to make ubuntu desktop work properly again
<zmbmartin> Are many problems encountered when upgrading from release to release? I have always used a rolling release linux like gentoo or arch.
<lotuspsychje> !release | zmbmartin
<ubottu> zmbmartin: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<lotuspsychje> zmbmartin: wich release to wich do you want to do?
<ichilton> lotuspsychje: I can boot/use the system fine - it's just the desktop is half-half
<lotuspsychje> ichilton: you want to use both?
<ichilton> lotuspsychje: I wanted to switch between them (at login)
<lotuspsychje> ichilton: can you try to create a new user, to test if that also corrupts unity ?
<kc4zvw> How does one change the init runlevel in the boot process?
<ikonia> you should always boot to 2
<ikonia> there shoulnd't be a need to change it
<ikonia> (using ubuntu's model)
<ichilton> lotuspsychje: Created a new user and it's messed up there too.
<circ-user-DpTJK> does logrotate don't run in group writabe directories?
<circ-user-DpTJK> I saw mailing lists " This is not true. It would appear that files are also ignored because of  some unspecified "bad" file modes, which include being group writeable. "
<OpenTokix> I usually have everything on the ssd, then I make a partition mounted in my home as /home/user/dump where I symlink things like a tmp, Download etc.
<Musse> Hey, i wonder if i can install an ubuntu os on my ready installed windows 8 machine and have both on them on my pc and use them in UEFI mode with downloading  from internet?
<ikonia> ubuntu can dual boot just fine
<Musse> Hey! anyone can help me?
<Musse> I wonder if i can install an ubuntu os on my ready installed windows 8 machine and have both on them on my pc and use them in UEFI mode with downloading  from internet?
<ikonia> Musse: you've just asked, ubuntu can dual boot just fine
<moe_> !help
<frobar> Usage: !help <command>. Use !commands to list commands.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zmbmartin> lotuspsychje: I mean latest to latest? Are many problems encountered when doing that?
<valanti> W: Failed to fetch http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/ubuntu/archive/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<valanti> W: Failed to fetch http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/ubuntu/archive/dists/trusty-updates/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<valanti> W: Failed to fetch http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/ubuntu/archive/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<valanti> W: Failed to fetch http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/ubuntu/archive/dists/trusty-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<valanti> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<kc4zvw> I have built a virtualbox image using Vagrant and updated to 14.04.1 LTS and add gdm and gnome-panel packages
<lotuspsychje> zmbmartin: should work fine, but upgrades can always hold risks...
<kc4zvw> an X-windows session does get start but with a blank bg and a cursor and nothing else ... what's missing?
<zmbmartin> lotuspsychje: OK thanks!
<somsip> kc4zvw: no WM specified in .xinitrc IIRC
<kc4zvw> somsip:  What utility or package missing will make a valid .xinitrc?
<somsip> kc4zvw: a WM
<kc4zvw> somsip: like metacity?
<krux> fluxbox / openbox / pekwm
<somsip> kc4zvw: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_window_managers But it might be helpful to describe what you've done to get to this point
<undecim> does apt-p2p search LAN? i.e if no internet connection is available, will it still find local peers?
<benibadboy> How can I find out what the GID of a certain group is?
<somsip> benibadboy: cat /etc/group perhaps?
<Pici> benibadboy: also: getent group somegroupname
<benibadboy> thnx
<kc4zvw> somsip:  The goal is/was to build a vbox image with Drupal dev tools (running desktop other than Unity)
<El-Osmodivs> Hello. Where can I find a list of all user permissions, I want to add them all in my user account. Currently this is the ones I have> groups administrador
<El-Osmodivs> administrador : administrador adm lp cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare vboxusers
<El-Osmodivs> I want them all
<Pricey> El-Osmodivs: That's a bad idea. Why do you think you want to do that?
<lduros> hi, I have an ext4 formatted external hard drive which is connected to a laptop in my private network. I would like to set up a file server so that I can access the external drive from elsewhere on the network. What package would be best to use for this?
<jatt> nfs⁻common
<El-Osmodivs> Pricey, yesterday I was trying to find my printers ink level, but could not because I was in the printers group, I dont want to have that issue again with other hardware or whatever
<jatt> !nfs-common
<jatt> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<lduros> alright, thanks
<jatt> yw
<Pricey> El-Osmodivs: That's probably the correct way to go about it. Don't just blindly give yourself e.g. the disk group as that will cause demons to appear and eat your kittens.
<hariom> Hi, I am using virtualbox for running Ubuntu 12.04 server edition. The command line screen is very small despite install guest addition. How to increase size of the command line screen?
<El-Osmodivs> Pricey, Is that a RAM issue_
<El-Osmodivs> _
<El-Osmodivs> ?
<Pricey> El-Osmodivs: Quite probably.
<kernik> !ubuntu-hardening
<lotuspsychje> kernik: you want !security ?
<kernik> much disappointments, very bot :(
<kernik> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<kernik> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<kc4zvw> hariom:  In the view menu make the virtualbox full screen
<kernik> I'm looking for debsecan alternative
<lotuspsychje> kernik: what is debsecan exactly?
<jatt> apt-cache show debsecan
<netzhaut> hey there. Quick question: has anyone else here the problem that the CPU *regularly* clocks down to 200-300 MHZ ?
<hariom> kc4zvm: Already in full screen mode. I have installed downloaded VirtualGuestAddition.iso and ran the file. Do I need to install anything else? I have dkms, build-essential etc installed.
<rafaelcpalmeida> Can anyone help me with reverse proxy and virtual hosts using apache?
<netzhaut> I've explicitly turned off speed step in the BIOS so I can get the default speeds always
<hariom> kc4zvm: Note that I don't have gui. Its all command line Ubuntu.
<netzhaut> but cpufreq-info regularly reports that my CPUs run at 200-300 MHZ instead of 1.9 GHZ
<jatt> cpu scaling
<netzhaut> jatt, see above. I turned speed stepp off in the bios
<VRocker> hi all :)
<netzhaut> jatt, and even if it were on... 200 MHZ?! Come one...
<netzhaut> *Come on
<VRocker> wondering if someone could help me... anyone good with serial ports?
<jatt> netzhaut: that looks fishy indeed
<netzhaut> maybe I'll turn speed step back on and see how it behaves then
<hariom> kc4zvm: Virtualbox guest addition only works for graphics environment and not text environment?
<VRocker> so, anyone know why internal serial ports dont work unless they're set to use irq 0 using setserial?
<Guest27374> Hello. Ubuntu website says "The world’s first Ubuntu phone is now available for sale all over Europe, direct from the manufacturer, BQ" but I cannot find it. Can somebody give me the link from where I can purchase it?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | Guest27374
<ubottu> Guest27374: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Guest27374> Thanks
<abaday> hi, how do I check what interface a packet with a specifik destination address will go through?
<SAKUJ0> udisks, it can only mount after logging in and starting a session, correct?
<SAKUJ0> (usb pen drives, external hard drives etc.)
<abaday> I remembewr there was some command like "route 192.168.1.254", but this one doesnt work
<lotuspsychje> abaday: you mean traceroute?
<abaday> lotuspsychje: no, some other
<Pici> abaday: 'route' and 'ip route' will both show how your routes are setup.
<BluesKaj>  abaday  sudo netstat -tapen, maybe?
<BluesKaj> abaday, if you know the IP
<tmkt> I've got 2 drives, pvscan shows the volume groups, but no matter what I try I can't get LV's to show up
<abaday> even if there was no cable connected to the interface, the output would show ethe interface the packet would go out from
<Cheaterman> Hello buddies, hope you're doing good today :-)
<Cheaterman> I'm about to use the boot-repair utility to repair a Win7 MBR from Ubuntu Live, and noticed there's no IRC channel specific to it
<hariom> kc4zvm: http://www.mikeplate.com/2011/11/08/change-virtual-console-resolution-on-ubuntu/
<Cheaterman> As it seems to be a Ubuntu-specific tool, I figured I could come here :-)
<EriC^^> abaday: routel ?
<k1l> Cheaterman: so you want grub or the windows boot thingy?
<EriC^^> Cheaterman: boot-repair can fix windows mbr?
<Cheaterman> EriC^^: Well :/ according to some forum entries, yes, but it does it by using the good ole SysLinux :-)
<Cheaterman> k1l: Windows thingy - I don't have any partition to install GRUB's stage2
<k1l> Cheaterman: if you want to repait the windows thingy you will need windows support. grab a cd or usb from them and run their repair tool
<Cheaterman> k1l: That's correct, however my download speed is horrible :-) I'm currently downloading something that could help, but in the meantime, I figured I could try some hacks
<EriC^^> Cheaterman: wait a second
<EriC^^> what are you trying to do here, get a boot loader or you want to restore the windows mbr?
<Cheaterman> Well, we borked the stage2 of Windows' bootloader, so I'm merely trying to get the OS to boot :-)
<Cheaterman> (we had a partition to format, unfortunately there was a leftover bootsect there, and even more unfortunate - it was being used hehe.)
<EriC^^> oh ok
<Cheaterman> Wow that boot-repair utility is very good, it saved all relevant data inside the partition
<Cheaterman> I have logs of what happened, backups of the old mbr, etc etc
<alipoor90> How I can change "foo="some stuff here"" to "foo="bar"" with sed?
<Cheaterman> alipoor90: sed 's/foo="some stuff here"/foo="bar"/g'
<Cheaterman> alipoor90: that would do it multiple times per line if it encounters foo="some stuff here" more than once per line :-) hence the g
<alipoor90> Thanks
<Cheaterman> NP
<Cheaterman> Hmm... I can't find the syslinux config
<Segfault_> Hi. I'm upgrading some desktops running Xubuntu remotely. Is there a way for me to trigger a reboot prompt? I don't want to force a reboot, just politely ask the user to reboot their desktop. Most update managers have this feature, I just don't know how to trigger it manually. Can anyone here help me?
<Cheaterman> Segfault_: xmessage? ^^"
<jatt> Segfault_: wall
<kanuku> How can I add an existing user to a group? When I do : [useradd -G docker jenkins] I gent an error [useradd: user 'jenkins' already exists]
<Cheaterman> kanuku: Oho.
<Cheaterman> Two techniques
<VRocker> kanuku: usermod -a -G docker jenkins iirc
<Cheaterman> the most common is gpasswd -a GROUP USER
<VRocker> somethign along those lines anyway
<Cheaterman> kanuku: But like VRocker said, I usually do usermod -aG GROUP USER
<kanuku> Cheaterman: Usermod, that is what I was looking for!! Thnx 2 both
<Cheaterman> No problems - it has to be noted the two solutions we gave you are _strictly_ equivalent, with gpasswd being the most commonly used nowadays :-)
<Cheaterman> MUAHAHHAHAA ALMOST TOO EASY
<Cheaterman> That boot-repair thing is just AWESOME
<Cheaterman> SysLinux used to be a PITA to configure, without a nice GUI like that
<Cheaterman> Now time to fix the BIOS to set the proper boot device, should be painless enough
<Cheaterman> I was laughing hard when I told him "worst case scenario, we'll use GRUB to load your Windows"
<kanuku> Cheaterman: it is the other way around -> gpasswd -a USER GROUP. Thnx again :D
<Cheaterman> But actually, I'm now using syslinux xD
<Cheaterman> kanuku: OH sorry! you're correct!!!
<Cheaterman> Since gpasswd by definition operates on the group, the "last" argument is the group :-) makes sense
<Cheaterman> anyways you're very welcome kanuku, glad I could help ^__^
<machty> i'm a devops noob trying to do things manually for the time being
<machty> wondering where should i put my server code?
<machty> i figure i will pull periodically from a git repo
<machty> and have some upstart scripts monitoring the server
<machty> but i don't actually know where i should put this server code that's "idiomatic"
<machty> perhaps in /opt/appcode ? somewhere else?
<somsip> !fhs | machty
<ubottu> machty: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<saleem> hi, how to play a mkv file in ubuntu? i tried vlc, mplayer,umplayer but none seems to be able to play it
<Safa_[A_boy]> Hello. How can I reload the joystick configurations?
<auronandace> saleem: if i recall correctly mkv is a container format, it could be any codec that made the video
<auronandace> saleem: all the mkv files i got play with vlc fine on ubuntu
<krux> same here
<saleem> auronandace, ok i will look for codecs format on synaptic but im sure i have installed all the possible codecs already
<krux> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc
<saleem> thanks krux will try this as well
<Cheaterman> Hahaha /me parted #windows with « Linux is easier than Windows nowadays »
<krux> or try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Netham45> Cheaterman, You're special.
<Cheaterman> So yeah, just letting y'all know, syslinux can boot a Windows stage2, and "boot-repair" utility does it nicely
<Cheaterman> Netham45: Am I though :P
<saleem> vlc-plugin-esd isnt available
<saleem> im on ubuntu precise
<Cheaterman> So gratz to Ubuntu for having that utility ^__^ really helped me today!
<DrFoo> Is there a way I can see what a previous DNS lookup resolved to?
<Cheaterman> DrFoo: Simply ping it, if it's still cached :-)
<Cheaterman> Goodbye #ubuntu and see you later for more adventures ^__^
<DrFoo> cheaterman: Thank you!
<Cheaterman> You're welcome :-)
<abaday> is this a broken disk? smartctl -A /dev/sda http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=p3viwaWz
<bill_> Hi guys! I have connected an Intel Edison with my ubuntu 14.04 32bits machine, but i think it is not mounted properly! I can see its contents through terminal but there is no edison device in my devices! Any help? iI need to copy some files into Edison's directory
<auronandace> abaday: from that table looks like an old disk close to failing
<abaday> auronandace: what in the table is showing this?
<DrFoo> If I update  /etc/hosts, do I have to reload it somehow?
<auronandace> abaday: the type column
<auronandace> !hosts | DrFoo
<auronandace> !hostname | DrFoo
<ubottu> DrFoo: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<abaday> smartd[6729]: Device: /dev/sda [SAT], SMART Usage Attribute: 194 Temperature_Celsius changed from
<abaday> 104 to 110
<chp> hello here
<chp> I have asked help on three chans so far, and nobody is there. can someone help me with my sound card(s)  please?
<xangua> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chp> I have installed ubuntu studio 14.04 and I have no sound so far.. :/
<chp> thanks xangua
<auronandace> chp: have you checked alsamixer to see if any channels are muted?
<chp> yes, all checked, and removed pulse-audio too, so it does not interfere
<chp> still no sound
<chp> thinking ; should I force reload?
<chp> auronandace, here outputs of lspci and lsmod (filtered) http://pastebin.com/0rMbzu7r
<chp> there are two sound cards, and two graphic cards, intricated it seems. how do I deal with that ? (under w7 sound works... :/ )
<auronandace> chp: that is useful information but i'm afraid my sound expertise is somewhat lacking, sorry I can't help
<chp> thanks anyway
<chp> auronandace, is this chan logged? I'm not home right now, I'll have to leave soon...
<k1l> !irclogs | chp
<ubottu> chp: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<auronandace> !cookie | k1l
<ubottu> k1l: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<chp> k1l, thank you
<chp> bye
<fengshaun_> can I get glibc 2.17 on 14.04 or not?
<fengshaun_> how would I be able to get it?
<matthew> What is that menu that pops up, showing all my active windows, and how can I access it, rather than it randomly popping up?
<b3h3m0th> unable to check apt-cache : http://pastebin.com/0mbGkMNL
<EriC^^> b3h3m0th: sudo rm E: Problem opening /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<EriC^^> b3h3m0th: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<EriC^^> then sudo apt-get update
<HoloPed> hi all, how do I see all the ports in the system? I'm trying to find the serial port on a MinnowBoard Max
<HoloPed> <-- linux noob
<cfhowlett> !ports | HoloPed
<ubottu> HoloPed: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<VRocker> HoloPed: tried dmesg | grep tty?
<jason^^> i've been noticing that my notifications are coming in as a colored banner on the very top left of my screen. Is there a way to switch that back to normal one
<HoloPed> VRocker, that did nothing
<VRocker> :/
<HoloPed> that means the port is not .. installed ?
<HoloPed> or something ?
<zezinho> sdfsdf
<VRocker> sounds like it isn't detecting it, or it's named differently but i'm pretty sure serial ports always start with tty
<icloud> hi all i used usermod to change my username
<icloud> but lightdm is caching the old login name, i can't get rid of it
<ikonia> usermod won't change the username
<RLGyde> Hello, when I run do-release-upgrade -d on a Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS I get "No new release found", both when I have normal and lsb in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, any sugestions?
<ikonia> RLGyde: because there is no development release for you
<ikonia> RLGyde: a.) 10.04 is EOL b.) there are no development releases for you
<RLGyde> ikonia: 10.04.4 LTS have EOL April 2015 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases)
<auronandace> RLGyde: that applies to servers
<ikonia> RLGyde: yes ?
<RLGyde> witch I am running...
<icloud> ikonia: usermod -l will change username
<icloud> that part is working fine, i just have issue with lightdm
<RLGyde> ikonia auronandace: I am runing server
<b3h3m0th> EriC^^: will apt-get update skip to the later repos if one of them is down ?
<ikonia> icloud: fair point
<ikonia> RLGyde: ok - then "there is no development release available"
<EriC^^> b3h3m0th: i dont think so
<RLGyde> ikonia: I get the same error if I do it without -d
<cfhowlett> b3h3m0th, "later" repos?
<EriC^^> b3h3m0th: it will complain they aren't there and stop i guess
<ikonia> RLGyde: what error ?
<cfhowlett> b3h3m0th, "can't retrieve, ignoring for now"
<RLGyde> ikonia: No new release found
<b3h3m0th> In the sense I have 5 repos in /etc/apt/sources.list and the 3rd one is blocked in my college firewall (say tor repo). Then will apt-get update run for 4th and 5th ?
<auronandace> RLGyde: have you refreshed the repos?
<ikonia> RLGyde: are you marking LTS-> LTS, or LTS->non-lts ?
<Goose_> yo
<VRocker> so, now the channel seems a bit more active i shall bring my question up again. anyone know what would cause internal serial ports to not work when using their default IRQ but work fine (i use the word 'fine' loosely) when they're set to IRQ 0?
<Goose_> So, everytime I go into suspend on my laptop, or just close the lid, my VPN diconnectes, anyone know how to fix?
<RLGyde> ikonia: LTS->LTS preferably
<Goose_> Or just make my VPN automatically connect when I go online
<b3h3m0th> I dont know how but my sources.list is now empty
<b3h3m0th> how do I retrieve it ?
<ikonia> RLGyde: what is it set to - not what are you trying to do
<RLGyde> ikonia: I have tryed both
<ikonia> RLGyde: how are you setting it
<cfhowlett> b3h3m0th, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit         and paste the url
<RLGyde> ikonia: in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ikonia> RLGyde: if you do sudo apt-get update what do you get
<b3h3m0th> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/311MZ6Xb
<cmullinax> Good morning! I was wondering if I could get some assistance with how to update bios on a dell xps 13 (9333) under 14.10?
<cmullinax> New-ish to Ubuntu
<RLGyde> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/j1MbFmgX
<ikonia> cmullinax: the dell does not have bios tools for ubuntu
<ikonia> cmullinax: you need a windows/dos boot media
<cfhowlett> b3h3m0th, ah, you've got your pastebin set to default ... not to paste.ubuntu.com.  strangely/sadly default pastebin is blocked here in china.   copy and paste your output to fpaste.org
<RLGyde> auronandace: with apt-get update yes
<ikonia> RLGyde: looks solid, and if you do an "apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<b3h3m0th> http://fpaste.org/183359/
<RLGyde> ikonia: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ikonia> RLGyde: so it's current too
<ikonia> RLGyde: most odd
<ikonia> it should offer 12.04
<RLGyde> ikonia: yes... that where what I where hoping for...
<[1]MN> Hey all Gru Rocks
<RLGyde> ikonia: It did start out with this error in do-release-upgrade: proxy 'false' looks invalid
<cfhowlett> b3h3m0th, ok, yeah your sources list seems to be gone.  best to check in with the mint channels for support.  can't support mint in ubuntu
<ikonia> RLGyde: what do you mean it did start out ?
<rayyan> hello friends, pls can anyone tell me how to install cobaltsrike on backbox?
<bazhang> ask backbox support rayyan
<RLGyde> ikonia: I did get rid of that error by removing Acquire::http::Proxy "false"; from /etc/apt/apt.conf
<ikonia> RLGyde: why did you remove that
<ikonia> RLGyde: proxy:false tells it to not use a proxy
<RLGyde> ikonia: and yet, when I run do-release-upgrade with that one on it says: proxy 'false' looks invalid
<cfhowlett> rayyan, backbox linux is not supported here in ubuntu.  contact backbox for support of their distro.
<bazhang> !alis | rayyan
<ubottu> rayyan: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<RLGyde> ikonia: so I have tryed both
<ikonia> RLGyde: what happens if you run it without that line
<rprakash_> rakash
<rayyan> hello room is anyone here, pls i need help
<cfhowlett> rayyan, the answer to your question was ask backbox for help.  not supported here.
<rayyan> okay
<rayyan> is backbox not ubuntu based
<RLGyde> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/UmFPN9CX
<ikonia> rayyan: it's not ubuntu - they have their own channel on a different IRC network
<auronandace> rayyan: ubuntu is based on debian but you can't get ubuntu support in debian
<rayyan> alright ikonia, thanks a lot
<ikonia> RLGyde: can I see the output of uname -a please
<RLGyde> ikonia: 2.6.32-32-server #62-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 20 22:07:43 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<RLGyde> ikonia: ahhh mabey reboot, first?
<ikonia> RLGyde: you can try, don't see why that would have an impact thoug
<teward> nm-applet just crashed on my 14.04, any way to get it back?
<RLGyde> ikonia: I am trying ... I don't see why ither... but hey
<teward> ... nevermind
<azizLIGHT> do people get paid to support here
<VRocker> getting paid to idle on irc would be awesome
<BluesKaj> !volunteers | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cfhowlett> canonical offers paid support.  irc --- no.  but feel free to buy me a cuppa.
<BluesKaj> hmm the bot info is different for the volunteer prompt that was used a while back
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, yeah, they changed quite a few of more useful factoids
<BluesKaj> !paid
<BluesKaj> nope
<auronandace> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<RLGyde> ikonia: didn't help
 * givemefive911 waves holoped
<RLGyde> ikonia: any sugestions ?
<c4pt> selling computers and a monitor
<c4pt> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181659123965?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
<c4pt> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181659133348?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
<c4pt> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181659139523?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
<ikonia> RLGyde: sorry was just away from desk
<ikonia> RLGyde: what's the current status ?
<cfhowlett> c4pt  no spam please.
<auronandace> RLGyde: could you pastebin: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<cinimoon1> Trusty. GeForce 8400 GS. seconds after GUI loads horizontal squiggly lines pixels to 3 centimeters long appears and computer freezes. There is enough time to login and load the desktop sometimes. Freeze can be avoided by switching to virtual terminal.
<RLGyde> auronandace: http://pastebin.com/fSNchyt0
<RLGyde> ikonia: I get "No new release found" when I try and do a LTS-LTS on a Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS Server
<ikonia> RLGyde: if you do an lsb_release -a what do you get (pastebin pleasE)
<iii> hi
<RLGyde> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/2aSGBRWf
<ikonia> RLGyde: annoying so it even knows it's at 10.04.04  "current"
<RLGyde> ikonia: ya... and I have been searching abit arround before comming asking here...
<EriC^^> RLGyde: maybe try to set Prompt to lts in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<EriC^^> not sure if that'd help, it's worth a shot i guess
<auronandace> EriC^^: he already has
<EriC^^> oh, ok
<ikonia> RLGyde: just thinking - not forgotton you
<RLGyde> ikonia: thanks... :-)  I am just googeling some more...
<jroes> is there a magical flag I can pass to apt-get to not install X dependencies for a package?
<auronandace> RLGyde: you posted the output of apt-get update earlier, have you tried removing the ppas before doing do-release-upgrade? probably a long-shot
<EriC^^> RLGyde: did you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade earlier?
<EriC^^> RLGyde: type apt-cache policy update-manager-core
<EriC^^> !info update-manager lucid
<ubottu> update-manager (source: update-manager): GNOME application that manages apt updates. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.134.12.1 (lucid), package size 782 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<EriC^^> !info update-manager-core lucid
<ubottu> update-manager-core (source: update-manager): manage release upgrades. In component main, is standard. Version 1:0.134.12.1 (lucid), package size 194 kB, installed size 5540 kB
<RLGyde> auronandace: No I have not tryed that....
<RLGyde> EriC^^: yes I did and also dist-upgrade
<RLGyde> EriC^^: output of apt-cache policy update-manager-core: http://pastebin.com/fyFtZL3d
<rpp601> hey guys, isn't there an easy way to make 'ls' do 'ls -l' every time i run it?
<auronandace> !alias | rpp601
<EriC^^> rpp601: type ll
<ikonia> alias ls
<rpp601> so alias ls "ls -l"?
<EriC^^> rpp601: just use ll
<rpp601> woah
<rpp601> ll wth lol
<EriC^^> it's already aliased, type alias to see aliases
<rpp601> i had no idea that was there
<rpp601> EriC^^: thanks!
<EriC^^> np
<auronandace> EriC^^: RLGyde> EriC^^: output of apt-cache policy update-manager-core: http://pastebin.com/fyFtZL3d
<EriC^^> auronandace: thanks
<auronandace> EriC^^: i noticed you exited
<EriC^^> yeah laptop's battery
 * RLGyde give's EriC^^ more juice :-)
<EriC^^> :)
<rpp601> long ago i had an app i ran on my server, where i could ssh and join a running session. i could leave my irc client running, etc.
<rpp601> it had multiple 'windows' or sorts you could swap between
<EriC^^> rpp601: tmux? screen?
<rpp601> EriC^^: screen, that was it
<rpp601> thanks again. +2 for EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<arjun_> I have upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and I feel that my system is now slower,  could you please suggest some ways to improve the speed , other than hardware upgrade :)
<rpp601> arjun_: where does it feel slower?
<arjun_> Will installing xubuntu-desktop help?
<anonymous_> aew
<anonymous_> alguem de  brasil
<k1l_> !br | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<arjun_> The launch of applications, like if I ctrl + Alt+t
<paws> does anyone know of any cloud storage that has file retention ? i am using ownCloud but it does not have retention (ie. if i delete a file off the cloud i still want to able to go back and see it)
<arjun_> It is slower to launch terminal
<anonymous_> join
<anonymous_> kk
<arjun_> Also If I launch lens and type, say firefox, it takes a long time to find it
<RLGyde> EriC^^ ikonia auronandace: now I did try with another mirror... no luck there...
<k1l_> arjun_, what hardware?
<ikonia> RLGyde: can't see it being a mirror as it confirms you are "up to date"
<SAKUJ0> hey, does udisks mount after logging in via display manager and starting a session?
<SAKUJ0> or does it already mount when fstab drives are being mounted?
<RLGyde> ikonia: I can't ither... but I don't mind trying stuff out ;-)
<arjun_> Intel® Core™ i3-2330M CPU @ 2.20GHz × 4
<arjun_> 4 gb ram
<anonymous_> aew
<anonymous_> nao consegui botar pra  falar  portugeus
<anonymous_> portugues
<k1l_> !pt | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<k1l_> arjun_, well that should not be slow at all. not super highend but ok for modern desktops
<anonymous_> #ubuntu-pt
<nuget102> Hey guys, I need help fixing my bluetooth in ubuntu?
<anonymous_> #ubuntu-br
<arjun_> yeah it is not that lagging but there is a noticeable difference from 12.04 to 14.04
<arjun_> The slowest is to search something in lens
<BluesKaj> anonymous_, /j #ubuntu-pt
<auronandace> arjun_: you could go into settings, security and privacy and turn off the online search results (unless you want them on)
<nuget102> Hey guys, my bluetooth adapter isn't being found by ubuntu. It worked in 12 but now it's not working in 14.04, I upgraded recently. Really thinking about downgrading again... So can anyone help?
<arjun_> Thanks k1l_  and auronandace
<arjun_> I will try that
<CatRol> Bonjour,j'suis nouveau sur ubuntu :D <3
<rand000> Hey - just wondering if it is bad practice to make a new 'solved' thread on Ubuntuforums.org, posting a better solution to an earlier problem posted in the forum?
<rand000> ... the earlier problem could not be posted to because it was 'solved'
<xangua> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<rand000> ah will have a look there
<Daniel_Olivares> hi... i have a little problem... i'm trying to instal ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 2012 but isn't working
<Daniel_Olivares> some one can help me?
<Marcello-MiX> Daniel_Olivares, try #ubuntu-touch
<Daniel_Olivares> thx
<OerHeks> Daniel nexus 7 2012 or 2013 ?? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<OerHeks> oh
<DocTrax> hello
<DocTrax> works the amd64 version also with intel 64?
<bazhang> yes
<DocTrax> ok ill try
<OerHeks> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. Consider using 64-bit if your memory ussage exceeds 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<DocTrax> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DocTrax> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<DocTrax> hm
<DocTrax> why is this?
<bazhang> why is what
<DocTrax> when i do a dist-upgrade the whole system is upgraded
<DocTrax> isnt it?
<bazhang> no it's not
<Pici> No.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | DocTrax
<ubottu> DocTrax: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<DocTrax> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DocTrax> is ubuntu for smartphones also virus endangered like googles android
<Riply> It seems to have worked nice - but now, when I place the HDD into the box, it tries to boot, gets to some of the services, but gives me the following error: fsck.ext4 unable to resolve 'UUID......"
<cmullinax> woot! solved my bios issue
<DocTrax> Riply: do cat /etc/fstab and ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/ and compare them
<pratik> What is WRONG with this UBANTU ??????? It just hanged when I just pressed Windows Key to open Dash screen , then it got hanged. I had to reboot my lappie. What kind of Operating system you have made ??? Are you really proud of your work ????? I am pissed off bcoz of the hanged Operating system!
<Riply> righ, I have done that - what am I looking for? :)
<OerHeks> pratik, does winkey work now?
<pratik> I think its Ok right now , but it hanged PC last time !
<pratik> What if i am on skype and such thing happens ?
<EriC^^> Riply: compare the numbers from UUID= in fstab to the respective partitions in /dev/disk/..
<pratik> on skype with my client
<DocTrax> Riply: look if there are wrong uuids in fstab
<OerHeks> pratik, i guess you come here and complain again.
<Riply> EriC^^, I understand the instruction, I am just not sure what I am meant to do with the information :) I have never had to use UUIDs before - I don't even know what they are..
<[RO]Daniel> it's verry strange pratik, it's a thousand things that could trigger that, not necesary ubuntu's fault
<EriC^^> Riply: it's just an id that identifies a partition
<pratik> See it is your fault that you have made Issues in O.S. Not my fault.
<pbx> pratik, this is a peer support channel, not a corporate customer complaint line
<GraemeLion> pratik: It is not our fault if you don't file bug reports, though.
<EriC^^> Riply: instead of using /dev/sdxY in fstab ( which is arbitrarily assigned depending on the disks plugged in ) uuid's provide a more constant way to mount partitions
<[RO]Daniel> anyway you should thank this guys for theyre VOLUNTARY hard work, and ask for help/clues/trac problem resolve not to come and say those things
<pratik> ok please tell me how to file the case ?
<OerHeks> pratik, if it did occured again now, i would advise to file a bug, what do you want us to do now?
<Riply> EriC^^ & DocTrax, thanks for the explination :)
<nithin> hello
<DJones> !bug | pratik
<ubottu> pratik: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nithin> I have an issue with my desktop
<pratik> Ok sorry i would contact software engineer thanks
<[RO]Daniel> in order to do that you must know what did you do when that happend...nevermind guess youre too turn on against everything now :)
<nithin> I got an update for flash player recently.. I have updated it and restarted the computer. After that when I switch the online flash media to full screen, my computer screen goes black and I can't do anything. I have to hard reset the laptop to regain the access.. Anyone faced the same issue or is there any solution available for this issue?
<[RO]Daniel> im curious how many times did u complain to microsoft about all the problems they have (and they have a lot, and you pay for that software) pratik
<Riply> alright, so I have the 2 'command's details open here.. on the fdisk, there are 3 UUIDs, however on the /by-uuid there are only 2?
<pratik> @[RO]Daniel Sorry dude , I just forgot that
<nithin> anybody there to help me out?
<DocTrax> Riply: usally this means that u removed a hdd - an external one maybe?
<BluesKaj> nithin, which browser?
<nithin> its chromium.
<nithin> it happens in chromium..
<[RO]Daniel> for chromium you better use pepperflash plugin
<BluesKaj> try chrome instead, it has builtin flash that actually works
<Riply> DocTrax, nope, there's only one HDD in it now.
<jhutchins> !chrome
<azus> Hi everybody
<nithin> so I should disable the flash player from chromium and have to use pepper flash instead. am I correct?
<BluesKaj> bbl
<nithin> but it is a work around right.. not a fix.. the funny thing is that how could a flash player block the access to my computer..
<DocTrax> Riply: so do sudo fdisk -l , are there 3 partitions?
<nithin> the screen went black and I could not do anything
<EriC^^> Riply: what's the mountpoint of the missing uuid? ( second column )
<nithin> had to hard reboot the laptop..
<azus> i want to uninstall opera which i have installed with the debian paquage . How can i do ?
<Riply> DocTrax, there is a sda1 sda2 and sda3
<utopia> hello dear people....
<assemblyx> who here has a virus protection installed for linux?
<daftykins> azus: installed with what?
<daftykins> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<daftykins> assemblyx: ^
<Riply> EriC^^ is is the /boot mount point
<assemblyx> I KNOW RIGHT!!!!
<[RO]Daniel> sometimes happends on some hardware with the flash plugin, maybe because conflicting with something on clean install should work fine, but anyway on chromium pepper flash works best
<EriC^^> Riply: ok, and if you type sudo blkid , the UUID doesn't show up?
<azus> daftykins, with the debian paquets
<utopia> i have a question.... Every time my computer got sleep or i reboot it, i need to reset my router, cause the internet connection, wi fi, does not work anymore...after reinitiating my router, yand my notebook, then works perfectly
<assemblyx> so the company im working for is telling me i have no choice but to install END POINT protection or i cant use the network with my development laptop
<nithin> Thank you Daniel...
<daftykins> azus: yeah what is that? you can't use the same words as the first time and expect it to provide more understanding :)
<Riply> EriC^^correct! Does that mean it's not mounted?
<[RO]Daniel> you welcome
<EriC^^> Riply: are you in the installation right now?
<nithin> I will try the pepper flash...
<assemblyx> these guys have people convinced linux needs virus protection
<assemblyx> http://www.symantec.com/docs/TECH101598
<EriC^^> Riply: type mount or df to see what's mounted
<nithin> bye...
<assemblyx> and now im going to have to downgrade my ubuntu cause they dont support 14.10
<[RO]Daniel> bye
<nithin> one more question?
<[RO]Daniel> yes
<assemblyx> pure jokes do you agree?
<nithin> is pepper flash a good software.. I mean it won't steal any personal information like credit card information. Right?
<daftykins> assemblyx: yeah, installing non-LTS was a mistake
<[RO]Daniel> nithin
<assemblyx> im a noob though
<nithin> Tell me Daniel..
<assemblyx> it was the default installation on ubuntu page
<[RO]Daniel> pepperflashplugin-nonfree is from UBUNTU Software Center
<assemblyx> like i know way more now
<assemblyx> what does LTS stand for?
<[RO]Daniel> so...anything is from ubuntu software center its safe
<Pici> !lts | assemblyx
<ubottu> assemblyx: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<[RO]Daniel> it's by default, it's there after ubuntu check it and so on
<nithin> alright.. thank you so much Daniel.. take care..
<[RO]Daniel> about ppa's you should be carefoul/suspicious, but software center no problem
<assemblyx> ok, but they are not supporting 14.04 and that is LTS
<[RO]Daniel> you welcome
<nithin> thank you Daniel....you were very helpful.. have a great day... Take care.. bye
<assemblyx> and i am 14.04 my bad
<OEP> So in automount from 12.04 to 14.04, I used to be able to leave off the map-type and it would guess (correctly) that my map type is LDAP. Has something changed? It doesn't do that any more.
<assemblyx> just checked the stats
<assemblyx> phew, had me freaked out for a second
<[RO]Daniel> im glad i was able to help, u 2 bye
<hio> hi i installed the nvidia binary driver but when i log in it shows no side bars and no top bar
<assemblyx> k, so if a company claims to support software for Ubuntu wouldnt it mean they should be supporting Trusty Tahr 14.04?
<Riply> EriC^^ sorry was afk - I am not in the installation, no. But I have it running next to me, in a shell.. so I can run commands.
<OerHeks> assemblyx, ask them?
<hio> do i absolutely need to install ccsm to enable the unity plugin?
<Riply> EriC^^ "mount doesn't work - it says that /etc/mtab isn't accessible however 'df" works and says that /dev/sda2 is mounted (that's all)
<assemblyx> ask them what? im talking about ethics, if you say you are going to support Ubuntu and they come out with a new LTS wouldnt ethics say you need to support it?
<netzhaut> hey. has anyone an idea why my fans never change speed? I've tracked my issue with the CPU slowing down to 200-300 MHz to intel_pstate
<netzhaut> basically, it's slowing down the CPU when it gets hot
<netzhaut> I suspect that happens in conjunction with thermald
<OEP> assemblyx: 12.04 is still supported by Canonical too; it just isn't the latest.
<netzhaut> the weird thing is, my fans *never* change speed, as I would expect them to
<OEP> latest LTS*
<netzhaut> this is on ubuntu 14.10
<OerHeks> assemblyx, this is not the channel for other company's ethics. ask them, okey ?
<assemblyx> what am i asking htem though?
<OerHeks> assemblyx, by the way, clam-av is pretty up2date.
<assemblyx> guess i need to install 12x
<assemblyx> so silly
<kokut1> Hello, anyone knows how to add network applet to cairo dock?
<assemblyx> forgive my ignorance ok, i know very little about anti virus stuff, my client tells me in order to connect to their network I need end point technology, ClamAV offers End Point?
<rdfile> assemblyx - they're likely referring to symantec endpoint protection
<rdfile> That's a specific product offered by symantec
<assemblyx> right
<Riply> assemblyx it really depends what they understand by 'end-point' security
<rdfile> It's available for linux it appears
<assemblyx> rdfile ya, but i have to downgrade ubuntu
<Riply> assemblyx they are more than likely asking you: can your CLAM AV be deployed from a server onto the clients / make sure that it has it installed before allowing it on to the LAN
<assemblyx> im running 14.04 they only support 12
<assemblyx> Riply, ya you are right, some type of server communication that tells the server i have updated virus protection
<Riply> assemblyx, so what kind of OS are they running on the LAN (on the client side ie desktops)?
<assemblyx> all i know is they are running windows something
<rdfile> You should tell them to switch to ubuntu :)
<assemblyx> LOL
<assemblyx> centos, red hat, anything but windows
<rdfile> Recuce their OS costs and AV.
<utopia> hello....dear people
<utopia> my ask something again
<utopia> i need some help
<utopia> will be grateful and wonderful
<Exagone313> hello, i've a problem with apt-get update, i'm blocked with 100% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::18)]
<Exagone313> should I try to use ipv4 dns ?
<utopia> i have a question.... Every time my computer got sleep or i reboot it, i need to reset my router, cause the internet connection, wi fi, does not work anymore...after reinitiating my router, yand my notebook, then works perfectly
<DJones> utopia: No need to ask, as long as its an Ubunto support question, it'll be fine in the channel
<assemblyx> well thanks for letting me rant, was just frustrated and wanted to know if i had a logic argument in regards to supporting an operating system
<rdfile> utopia - what is the output of your ifconfig after you reboot?
<daftykins> assemblyx: might wanna get a full set of requirements from your employer before setting up a machine in future :)
<assemblyx> daftykins, no kidding, lesson well learned
<daftykins> ubottu: wb!
<assemblyx> im their first linux developer though so odds are they would nto have foreseen this endpoint issue either
<assemblyx> btw, clamav does support end point security
<daftykins> assemblyx: might be best you allow the channel to return to support only with the more general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<assemblyx> oh k, sorry, thanks
<assemblyx> this entire conversation should have been in that channel, thanks for pointing that out
<daftykins> no problemo :)
<lotuspsychje> im looking to change the boot text color to green, where can i edit this?
<lotuspsychje> im booting with "quiet splash" off by the way
<NEI4U2K> playonlinux wont start. help
<lotuspsychje> NEI4U2K: you have an error?
<NEI4U2K> i tried running through terminal. it goes import error no module named wxversion
<NEI4U2K> endlessly
<lotuspsychje> NEI4U2K: you got python installed?
<NEI4U2K> i believe so . 2.7.9 to be exact
<lotuspsychje> NEI4U2K: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1658489
<lotuspsychje> !find wxgtk
<ubottu> Found: libwxgtk-media2.8-0, libwxgtk-media2.8-dbg, libwxgtk-media2.8-dev, libwxgtk-media3.0-0, libwxgtk-media3.0-0-dbg, libwxgtk-media3.0-dev, libwxgtk-webview3.0-0, libwxgtk-webview3.0-0-dbg, libwxgtk-webview3.0-dev, libwxgtk2.8-0 (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wxgtk&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<dinosaur> OK. I've basically broken my Ubuntu from top to the bottom. Can I automatically repair it without reinstalling?
<daftykins> can you be a little more specific?
<SAKUJ0> dinosaur, would you even want to if you broke it down *from top to bottom*?
<lotuspsychje> dinosaur: try grub recoverymode then fix broken packages
<lotuspsychje> !info python-wxgtk2.8 | NEI4U2K can you try installing this
<ubottu> NEI4U2K can you try installing this: python-wxgtk2.8 (source: wxwidgets2.8): wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (wxPython binding). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.12.1+dfsg2-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 3480 kB, installed size 21370 kB
<dinosaur> lotuspsychje: I can log into it and work into graphical environment, but packages are broken, sound does not work, package manager is partially broken, compilers are broken
<dood> OS:Ubuntu 14.10 64 bit.I have a slow internet connection.(Webpages loading slowly).No problem at Windows 8.What can be the issue?
<dinosaur> SAKUJ0: don't get you at all
<dinosaur> SAKUJ0: did you correct my English or what?
<SAKUJ0> no
<dinosaur> SAKUJ0: so don't get you
<lotuspsychje> dinosaur: can you detail out, ubuntu version, clean install, upgrade..
<SAKUJ0> i was suggesting you do a clean install
<SAKUJ0> if your system is *that* broken
<NEI4U2K> lotuspsychje: it says python-wxgtk2.8 is already the latest version.
<lotuspsychje> NEI4U2K: ok mate, then im out of ideas on this...maybe reinstall python/playonlinux/wine?
<dinosaur> lotuspsychje: it's possible to do upgrade so it would clean *everything* ?
<dinosaur> lotuspsychje: without reinstalling?
<NEI4U2K> i purged play on linux just now.
<NEI4U2K> and reinstalled
<lotuspsychje> dinosaur: can you please give us more details about what you did exactly?
<lotuspsychje> dinosaur: did you upgrade, wich ubuntu version do you have
<dinosaur> lotuspsychje: I could if I only knew
<SAKUJ0> dinosaur, without more details the clear answer is: don't bother attempting to upgrade a broken system. do a clean install
<dinosaur> dammit. not good
<SAKUJ0> dinosaur, the upgrade procedure to a new release is pretty good if you don't change too much
<lotuspsychje> dinosaur: you dont know wich ubuntu you installed?
<dood> OS:Ubuntu 14.10 64 bit.I have a slow internet connection.(Webpages loading slowly).No problem at Windows 8.What can be the issue?(Changed router recently)
<SAKUJ0> dinosaur, if you gave us more info (as many people requested) we might be of further help
<harsh_coder> Guys this is our university's annual CTF contest. $700 cash prizes to be won!
<harsh_coder> http://www.pragyan.org/15/home/events/code_it/pragyan_ctf/
<harsh_coder> https://ctf.pragyan.org/home
<lotuspsychje> dood: maybe ethernet card drivers
<dinosaur> lotuspsychje: I know which I've installed but right now it's irrelevant, so broken it is. It is Ubuntu 12.04, but don't believe it.
<dood> lotuspsychje, it acts the same(wifi and ethernet)
<dood> lotuspsychje, can you help me?
<lotuspsychje> dinosaur: try what SAKUJ0 suggests, fresh install, maybe 14.04
<dinosaur> well
<dinosaur> thank you
<SAKUJ0> dinosaur, you can read up about keeping most your settings etc
<SAKUJ0> it could be as easy as to keep your home folder
<SAKUJ0> but again we don't know what you messed up
<dinosaur> SAKUJ0: basically make depend gcc
<SAKUJ0> well then you should be able to keep your home dir for instance
<dood> OS:Ubuntu 14.10 64 bit.I have a slow internet connection.(Webpages loading slowly).No problem at Windows 8.What can be the issue?
<dinosaur> SAKUJ0: is it possible to recover without reinstalling?
<SAKUJ0> that part i don't know maybe the other people know more
<daftykins> hmm dinosaur was patient
<dood> OS:Ubuntu 14.10 64 bit.I have a slow internet connection.(xchat,firefox,update manager).All of them respond very slowly in matter of internet.For example i download something from ubuntu software center and i wait far too long at 0%,then loads normally.Sorry but i could not explain it better
<g105b> test
<daftykins> dood: where in the world are you?
<dood> daftykins, you mean country?
<daftykins> dood: yep
<dood> daftykins, greece
<daftykins> dood: so i take it you run another OS that works fine with your router?
<daftykins> and you don't share this connection with many more devices that would affect it?
<dood> yes
<dood> daftykins, in windows 8 has no problem
<dood> daftykins, no i don't share it
<daftykins> are you using wireless from a laptop or wired from a laptop/desktop?
<dood> daftykins, tried both,same result
<rdfile> dood what are you using for DNS? telco? google? other?
<dood> rdfile, idk
<rdfile> what's the output of your /etc/resolv.conf file?
<dood> daftykins, the funny thing is that firefox has problem in matter of internet responsivness while google chrome works fine
<daftykins> rdfile: that hasn't been used in ubuntu for a while now :)
<rdfile> I
<rdfile> I
<daftykins> you, you
<rdfile> I'm out of date I guess
<rdfile> :)
<rdfile> Also can't type.
<teward> daftykins: it can still give an idea to what dns nameservers are set... no?
<daftykins> teward: nope, it points to localhost for dnsmasq
<teward> bleh
<rdfile> Where can you pull it from?
<dood> daftykins, rdfile to our point guys if you can help me please. :D
<daftykins> i genuinely don't know, i don't use desktop with all this automagic confuse-me-please nonsense
<daftykins> also a mix of browsers operating differently is a bit suspect
<rdfile> dood: you can find the info in the network manager
<kokut1> Hello, I need to add text and change some titles to a couple of PDF files, are there any good editors for ubuntu?
<daftykins> dood: tried setting the firefox proxy setting to definitely off, instead of auto?
<dood> daftykins, yes nothing
<daftykins> dood: then i'd go down the route of manually specifying IP settings and use custom DNS to see if it affects it
<daftykins> use network manager to set this
<daftykins> and test with the wired interface, to rule out wireless woes
<dood> daftykins, well i don't know how can i do that
<rdfile> dood google set DNS manually ubnutu
<daftykins> dood: is this standard ubuntu with unity?
<dood> daftykins, yes
<rdfile> And use google DNS server 8.8.8.8
<daftykins> dood: so click on the little network icon top right and use it to edit the settings :)
<dood> daftykins, rdfile here? http://s30.postimg.org/rcmu621o1/cyta.png
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> change method to static and enter the details
<dood> daftykins, in what tab?
<daftykins> as an example, (but this will be different for your network) 192.168.0.100, netmask 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.0.1, DNS 8.8.8.8 and DNS2 8.8.4.4
<daftykins> the one you're on :)
<sudoBacon> hello
<dood> daftykins, there is no static lol :]
<daftykins> well, it should be pretty obvious something other than auto
<m3n3chm0> hello guys, why is so slow Firefox in UBuntu ¿? anybody knows if i need to disable Pango library export MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 in my .bashrc ¿?
<dood> daftykins, manual?
<daftykins> dood: correct
<dood> daftykins, then?
<daftykins> dood: i already told you
<dood> daftykins, i don't know what these settings are.I am blind now :]
<daftykins> dood: depends what you have set right now, run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "ip a | pastebinit" in a terminal.
<dood> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10146870/
<dinosaur> but we should have command repair-ubuntu internet which should assume that it's possible to download packages from the Internet, then go download the ones which are necessary to recover the system to the original state and just do it
<daftykins> dinosaur: it's all well and good to talk how you want it now, but it's better if you just deal with it based on what *is* possible
<daftykins> dood: so click "Add" beside the 'Addresses' area, then enter 192.168.0.2 for address, 255.255.255.0 for netmask and 192.168.0.1 for gateway
<daftykins> dood: then for DNS, put in 8.8.8.8
<daftykins> dood: that should be enough, then click save and do a restart - but by the looks of it you're editing the wireless connection which isn't what i said to do
<dood> daftykins, yeah my mistake on that
<dood> daftykins, should i change it to ethernet,i don't believe it affects it
<dinosaur> daftykins: quite true. For the time being I'm trying things like apt-get --force, remove --force to get things better
<daftykins> dood: try either, up to you. don't set the same settings as above on wired though
<daftykins> dinosaur: you still haven't told us what you did or what's going on :)
<dood> daftykins, rr
<bud> Hey guys. Just installed 14.10 desktop. Install went fine. It boots to a desktop with a mouse cursor. No icons or anything else. Where should I go from here?
<dinosaur> daftykins: I said that. make depend gcc has screwed up the system.
<dood> daftykins, brb
<daftykins> bud: what graphics hardware?
<dinosaur> daftykins: as to what is going on, I wish I could tell you, but I have no idea
<daftykins> dinosaur: backup and reinstall then
<bud> Stock for this dell dimension 9600
<daftykins> bud: which is?
<bud> 9200 rather
<bud> Hang on I'll have to find out.
<daftykins> bud: ctrl+alt+F1 and "lspci" after logging in would give the game away
<dood> daftykins, no luck
<daftykins> was that after a restart?
<dood> daftykins, yes
<bud> Daftykins
<daftykins> bud
<dood> lol
<daftykins> dood: does the guest account suffer from the same slowdown?
<dood> daftykins, before that i want to tell you that in google chrome i have no problem
<daftykins> you said that already, yes
<dood> daftykins, i changed the router recently and ISP
<dood> daftykins, the ISP forced me to use a specific router
<dood> daftykins, so i am stuck with it
<daftykins> alright, well as long as it has up to date firmware
<daftykins> had a nice factory reset and is setup well
<bud> Daftykins, my bad lol control shift f1 is giving me lots of these (xxx.xxxxx) nouveau e(xorg) failed to idle channel.  The video hardware is a radeon x1300
<daftykins> but since the browsers play differently, none of this can probably be relevant
<daftykins> bud: hmm i don't think so, since nouveau is the open source nvidia driver. can you boot the live session from your install media again and come on here from it? would rather see a proper lspci output
<dood> daftykins, i can't understand how google chrome has no problems,it bugs me
<teward> dood: any plugins in firefox or anything?
<daftykins> dood: yeah, i don't know what to say to that
<teward> (that might impact performance)
<dood> teward, i tried with fresh install no plugins nothing,same result.
<daftykins> that's why i suggested trying the guest session, as it'd rule out any /home backups
<bud> Daftykins let me see, the live boot didn't work so I rebooted and installed it.
<dood> daftykins, i can't understand how this can happen.
<daftykins> bud: it was able to run 'install' but not 'try' ? very weird
<dood> daftykins, i am trying the guest session
<bud> What can I do from the grub menu to get it to boot to command line?
<dood> daftykins, brb
<daftykins> bud: you could boot a recovery mode entry instead, get a root shell, then run "lspci" from there
<dinosaur_> OK. How can I reduce the system to the bare minimum?
<daftykins> really need to confirm that graphics card before trying anything.
<dood> daftykins, nothing
<daftykins> dinosaur_: install from mini.iso
<bud> Daftykins k doing that now
<daftykins> dood: k well i give up
<daftykins> dood: what version is it?
<dinosaur_> daftykins: it's going upwards, while I was thinking in the terms of going backwards, but thanks for the suggestion anyway
<dood> tried both 14.10 + 14.04
<dood> daftykins, no don't give up :\
<dood> lol
<bud> Daftykins OK, lspci says nvidia geforce 7300 le
<daftykins> dinosaur_: 'going upwards' ? what?
<daftykins> bud: yay, ok are you still at the root prompt?
<bud> Yes
<daftykins> bud: got a working network connection from there?
<bud> Yes
<daftykins> you're gonna wanna run "mount -o remount,rw /"
<daftykins> then "apt-get update && apt-get install nvidia-304"
<dinosaur_> daftykins: I understand that you suggest I go remove the whole system and reinstall it from mini ISO CD whatever it is. But if I'm gonne remove the system completely, I can as well make complete reinstallation.
<bud> Daftykins done
<daftykins> bud: installed the package fine?
<dinosaur_> gonna
<daftykins> dinosaur_: well yeah i figured that was your intention anyway, so correct. there is no shortcut.
<bud> Oh sorry didn't see the second command there daftykins 1 sec
<dinosaur_> daftykins: perhaps there is, I'm seeking for that
<daftykins> dinosaur_: also, if this is a hassle, make a separate /home partition so that this is always easier in future
<bud> Daftykins turns out I don't have network connection. It's a USB adapter that worked during install but not from shell I suppose
<puta> hi guys
<daftykins> bud: dooooooh
<bud> Yeah...
<puta> is it possible to install the ib32stdc++6 on ubuntu 64bits?
<daftykins> bud: well if you repeatedly try to boot and try to get to a console with ctrl+alt+F1 through F6 you might get lucky eventually
<puta> *32bit libs on 64bit ubuntu
<bud> Daftykins k I'll try
<daftykins> bud: actually since you've not successfully logged in once, it won't be connected to the wifi at all will it =|
<puta> on new ubuntu you removed the lib32 compat :/
<daftykins> new ubuntu is multiarch
<OerHeks> "puta" you might want to change your nick, if you want people take you seriously.
<puta> ok, it was my lack of imagination
<ioria> uahuahauhauhauahuahauhauahauah
<noimagination> re
<noimagination> andorid development kit, requires the 32bit libs
<koding123> !spam | ioria
<ubottu> ioria: Please don't spam
<BluesKaj> !multiarch |puta
<BluesKaj> weird
<noimagination> !multiarch noimagination
<ioria> ok sorry !
<auronandace> BluesKaj: i checked in pm with ubottu, i thought that used to be a valid factoid too
<bud> (daftykins) done, installing package
<noimagination> OerHeks: now I'm serious
<BluesKaj> auronandace, it's multiarch-support in the repos
<BluesKaj> dunno about the bot info tho :)
<bud> (daftykins) success
<noimagination> i should use archlinux
<daftykins> bud: boots in fine now huh?
<noimagination> arch comunity are more helpful
<daftykins> noimagination: cya then
<noimagination> ok
<bud> Daftykins just installed the package. Wasn't sure if rebooting was the next step
<daftykins> bud: sure is, should boot normally now
<BluesKaj> daftykins, he'll be back once he finds out what a dog's breakfast installing arch can be :)
<bud> Daftykins brilliant thank you so
<daftykins> BluesKaj: ^_^
<daftykins> bud: no problemo!
<bud> Daftykins do you use unity?
<daftykins> bud: nah
<bud> I don't figure. On my old pc it was xfce but this one is more powerful. Any suggestions? I've heard unity is a little heavy.
<daftykins> bud: what's the rest of the system spec?
<bud> 2ghz core 2 duo with one gig of memory
<daftykins> bud: ouch, yeah i would've gone with xubuntu on that
<daftykins> though i wouldn't force my worst enemies to run on 1GB RAM
<bud> I still can
<bud> Thanks again! I'll tinker with it and see
<FastElbow> My first computer was running on 640KB without pain. having said that nowadays it would be  a little bit  on the low side
<koding123> what?
<koding123> 640kb?
<FastElbow> Yup
<FastElbow> And my first pc update was an astonishing 1MB (But you only could use the first 640 KB)
<daftykins> please, computer nostalgia conversations are better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> support only in here :)
<FastElbow> true but sometimes  it is good to put things in perspective
<daftykins> FastElbow: give the next person a gift card for more RAM ;)
<krooyh> hi, can't boot live cd, getting black screen, nomodeset don't help. can anyone give a hint? i switched graphic card to gtx 960, live cd is ubuntu 14.10
<daftykins> krooyh: if it's an intel setup with onboard graphics, install with that then put the card in after perhaps
<krooyh> i had installation wich i deleted becouse of same problem
<daftykins> krooyh: how does that affect my above reply?
<krooyh> that my installation won't boot anyway I think
<krooyh> after install without card
<arquimides> hola
<FastElbow> Is the live cd working correct in another computer?
<gauthier> yeah
<Bashing-om> krooyh: Nvidia suggest the 346 driver for that card : http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us . That driver is not available in the software repo. But sad for me that if you can not boot the system I do not know of a means to install the driver .
<gauthier> have you a pb?
<krooyh> pb?
<krooyh> i have ubuntu live cd, kubuntu, etc, open suse don't work either
<daftykins> how are you making them, from what OS?
<krooyh> those I have from linux magazine
<krooyh> can check for other wich i burned ofc
<teward> gauthier: do you have a support questoin?
<daftykins> krooyh: so you're not using flash drives?
<krooyh> no
<krooyh> should I?
<daftykins> oh, nasty.
<teward> gauthier: do you have a support questoin?  (test)
<teward> hmm
<daftykins> krooyh: absolutely, it's roughly 100x better
<gauthier> teward: no I don't have support question
<krooyh> ok I'll try
<Goose_> hey
<Goose_> so, everytime i go into suspend my VPN disconnects. Anyway to fix that?
<gauthier> teward, why?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: krooyh :: Used to be that we could force vesa as the driver. Now vesa has been depreciated, is there another means to get the fall back video driver to load from grub ?
<teward> gauthier: you joined and asked this but it didn't sound like a support questoin: [2015-02-09 15:25:12] <gauthier> have you a pb?   (this channel is for Ubuntu support, not general chat)
<teward> !offtopic > gauthier
<ubottu> gauthier, please see my private message
<krooyh> so I got back old card and installer started
<krooyh> but graphics are bad and something is not right, looks like it have low refreshing lateency
<gauthier> teward, yes but FastElbow say "Is the live cd working correct in another computer?"
<krooyh> I'll be right back than
<krooyh> I'll check it
<teward> gauthier: ahhh, okay.
<Bashing-om> krooyh: What card -> lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA <- ? Did a driver load -> sudo lshw -C display <- .
<Exagone313> hello, i've a problem with my server, resolving no mroe works
<Exagone313> more*
<Exagone313> i don't know what to do
<Exagone313> seriously i am stuck
<jhutchins> Exagone313: No DNS?
<Exagone313> hmm
<Exagone313> i edited resolv.conf and it does not work
<Exagone313> i tried to edit this file to solve this problem
<jhutchins> Exagone313: What error do you get?
<Exagone313> where?
<Exagone313> oh i know
<jhutchins> Exagone313: How do you know it's not working?
<Exagone313> dig: long wait
<jhutchins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Exagone313> znc: unable to resolv (something like this)
<Exogar> hey guys, good evening
<anonymous_AttaCK> hello
<jhutchins> Exagone313: Can you paste your resolv.conf?
<Exagone313> i have nothing to paste
<Exagone313> ok
<Exagone313> it's not the problem
<Exagone313> i removed dnsmasq
<alket> hi, can someone help me with this https://paste.kde.org/pjkbna22n
<Exogar> can somebody help me with getting java-jdk working on ubuntu 14.04 ? I cannot use 'javac' but for some reason my eclipse is running fine
<Exagone313> because it does not fix my resolv.conf like I want
<jhutchins> Exagone313: That's not what dnsmasq does.
<Exagone313> i just want to fix my namesrevers with 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<anonymous_AttaCK> clear
<anonymous_AttaCK> hallo
<anonymous_AttaCK> was geht ab
<jhutchins> alket: WHat filesystem is it?
<krooyh> both cds work fine
<alket> jhutchins: ext4
<Exagone313> since i removed dnsmasq, dns resolving does not work, same if i've just nameserver 8.8.8.8
<anonymous_AttaCK> DEUTSCH
<jhutchins> Exagone313: You can ping those, right?
<Ben64> !de | anonymous_AttaCK
<ubottu> anonymous_AttaCK: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Exagone313> yes i access to the server with ssh so internet works
<Exagone313> yes i can ping 8...
<Exagone313> should I reinstall dnsmasq?
<jhutchins> Exagone313: No.
<Nikesh> Is Ubuntu capable of utilising the touchscreen on a laptop?
<jhutchins> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Exogar> hey guys, can someone help me getting 'javac' to work? I have a running eclipse and it works fine, however i cannot use 'javac' or 'java' from terminal
<Exagone313> i try this just to see if dns works
<jhutchins> Nikesh: SOmetimes.  There are a lot of touchscreen standards to choose from.
<Nikesh> jhutchins: Well, not with a tablet or phone, but I mean the kind of laptops that come with touchscreen
<gauthier> ok guys, I have a problem with the flashplayer in my Ubuntu 14.10
<Exagone313> ok it does not work
<gauthier> When I read stream video on youtube, vimeo,... and put the fullscreen, the video bug and freeze in black. the sound it's ok, but not the video, and I can't close the fullscreen, and I must restart...
<gauthier> someone for help me?
<jhutchins> Exagone313: so in your resolv.conf you have nameserver 8.8.8.8\nnameserver 8.8.4.4
<jhutchins> Exagone313: can you use dig and specify the nameserver?
<jhutchins> Exagone313: dig @8.8.8.8 google.com
<Exagone313> no I can't O_o
<jhutchins> Exagone313: Why not?
<Exagone313> long wait
<Exagone313> no reply
<jhutchins> Exagone313: Sounds like something else is wrong then.
<Exagone313> i restart the server to try
<jhutchins> gauthier: Can you switch to a console (Ctrl-Alt-F1)?
<Exagone313> ok now it works
<Exagone313> strange
<Exagone313> thanks for help jhutchins now i can launch znc :)
<jhutchins> Exogar: Good luck, glad it works!
<jhutchins> gauthier: Do you have another system you can try to connect with via ssh?
<jhutchins> gauthier: Which web browser, which flashplayer?
<Exogar> jhutchins: Did you mean Exagone313 ?
<jhutchins> Exogar: Yes, but random good luck to you as well.
<Exagone313> ?
<Exagone313> he replied to my "thanks"?
<Exagone313> lol
<Generator_> hello people, http://ur1.ca/jos39 any idea what is happening ?
<bud> daftykins, good call on xubuntu. i'm running that now.
<Exogar> hey guys, can someone help me getting 'javac' to work? I have a running eclipse and it works fine, however i cannot use 'javac' or 'java' from terminal
<daftykins> bud: \o/
<daftykins> Exogar: which java did you install?
<Exogar> java jdk 7
<bud> daftykins, going from 12.04 to 14.10 via 'upgrade'... should i do this?
<daftykins> Exogar: as in, oracle?
<Exogar> from sudo aptitude
<daftykins> bud: nope, hang on you just installed 12.04? wat
<bud> daftykins, i installed xubuntu 12.04 because i had the disk handy. didn't know if upgrading to 14 was worth it or if i should just run what i got
<Exogar> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre and sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<daftykins> bud: you can dist-upgrade to 14.04.1 which is also LTS, if you run the appropriate upgrade. i'd do that
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows a good PDF editor i can use to edit some text in a couple of PDF files?
<bud> there's a little button in the software update that says 'upgrade'... is that what you're talking about? lol
<jhutchins> kokut: You're aware that the whole idea of PDF is that you can't edit the text?
<daftykins> Exogar: sudo update-alternatives --config javac
<redemptionsong> Is there a way to take a copy pasted list from a web page and format it so all the words are single space separated and on one line? I have a list of probly 50 words I got from an internet glossary that I want to use as tags for something.
<daftykins> redemptionsong: ask in #bash
<redemptionsong> daftykins: thx daftykins
<Exogar> tim@tim-V5-131:~$ sudo update-alternatives --config javac
<Exogar> [sudo] password for tim:
<Exogar> There is only one alternative in link group javac (providing /usr/bin/javac): /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/bin/javac
<Exogar> Nothing to configure.
<kokut> jhutchins: oh well, i didn't know that, is it funny that an employer just send me a PDF i have to fill?
<daftykins> Exogar: have you logged out and back in since installing openjdk?
<daftykins> Exogar: or re-opened the terminal
<daftykins> kokut: those ones with editable fields typically only work well in Adobe
<kokut> daftykins: well I don't even know if it has editable fields, should check in windows then
<daftykins> Exogar: btw it was from the first google result - http://askubuntu.com/questions/117189/apt-get-install-openjdk-7-jdk-doesnt-install-javac-why
<Exogar> i relogged twice since installing the alternatives, I used sudo update-java-alternatives -a
<jhutchins> kokut: With that understanding, there are a number of editors that might work in linux.  OpenOffice might be able to handle it, and a search of "linux pdf editor" should turn up the others.
<jhutchins> kokut: I think scribus works with some of them.
<Exogar> yeah i got mine from google aswell, but it didnt help x.x however eclipse is running fine which i cannot understand tbh
<daftykins> probably because it's hard linked in some way
<daftykins> Exogar: well there are other ideas on that page, so go nuts! :D
<Exogar> guessed so aswell even crazier is that only one of my eclipse distros is running...
<Exogar> yeah looked up the links at /etc/ and wherever else they are placed in this dynamic linked jungle
<kokut> jhutchins: dude i cant even open pdf files with open office?
<Steve_Jobs> I got a message I got kicked from the channel.. but I'm still here
<Steve_Jobs> anyone else got that?
<Exogar> Steve_Jobs: thats what you get from stealing a whole company ._.
<daftykins> no.
<kokut> jhutchins: nvm i managed to open it with libre office draw and it looks like its going to work. Thank you.
<jhutchins> kokut: xlnt.
<Theta> didn't mean to, I thought I hit "/"
<blizzow> I wanted to display the output from my machine on my coworkers' box.  So I did an xhost + on his machine and then went to mine and did export DISPLAY=10.1.10.19:0  then tried to run xclock.  I get error: Can't open display:  10.1.10.19:0   Anyone know how to get X tunneling re-enabled?
<icloud> i am getting SRST error 16 on boot.
<icloud> i can load grub but doesn't load lightdm
<icloud> i am still able to load windows
<daftykins> icloud: bad disk?
<daftykins> use Windows to run crystaldiskinfo and see what it says
<ablest1980> hi
<icloud> daftykins: yeah somehow seem to be a disk issue but the raid setup report it to be healthy
<daftykins> oh RAID you say... provided by what?
<daftykins> intel chipset?
<FastElbow> blizzow: I use ssh -XC name@machine
<icloud> daftykins: fakeraid via dmraid
<daftykins> check the SMART info from a live session of each disk maybe
<daftykins> i have no experience with such RAID though
<icloud> daftykins: yeah dmraid is not even being maintained anymore, but its a old box with windows on another partition...maybe i just need to redo everything with software raid
<Bashing-om> icloud: Often a hardware issue, but ... I multi boot and I had that error, when I finally got my grub configured correctly the error went away .
<icloud> Bashing-om: what flag did you use in grub?
<blizzow> FastElbow: that would require me logging into my machine over SSH from his.
<daftykins> icloud: there's always checking older kernels as well i suppose if it started after an update
<Bashing-om> icloud: Like I say, I multi boot on this box, my solution - for my use case - is not conventional .
<wldcordeiro> Is there a way to update Guake to 0.5.2 instead of the 0.4.4 from the software center without building from source?
<wldcordeiro> Like a 3rd party ppa?
<daftykins> if you can find one, maybe
<daftykins> what ubuntu version?
<icloud> daftykins: yeah maybe i try another kernel, this started after i got lazy and powered off my box by holding down power button
<Bashing-om> icloud: What you might so, is make sure Windows boot code is good, and also (re-)install grub ... just to make sure grub's configs are not at fault .
<daftykins> icloud: oh dear.
<icloud> daftykins: maybe i can boot into livecd and force a diskcheck..not sure if that does anything.
<Bashing-om> icloud: ^^^, yeah, we also talking doing a file system check. files systems left open when forcing a power off, not a good thing !
<daftykins> present icloud is probably quite angry with past icloud for that laziness :>
<daftykins> present icloud might have to have words
<Bashing-om> daftykins: icloud's back side might be somewhat lighter afterward .
<FastElbow> blizzow: Sorry than I have not enough background to help you
<blizzow> No problem.  I just want to pop the same window across all my NOC/company displays.
<Nikesh> What should I look for in a Chromebook if I want to run Ubuntu on it? I like the hardware appeal of the lightweight design, but I really prefer Ubuntu
<ikonia> Nikesh: nothing
<ikonia> Nikesh: the chromebook doesn't run ubuntu
<ikonia> it runs it's own os
<Nikesh> ikonia: i know. but it is possible to put ubuntu on a chromebook, and it seems easier to put it on some than others
<ikonia> no it's not ubuntu
<ikonia> it's still the core OS with ubuntu parts wrapped around it
<ikonia> and it's not supported
<Nikesh> ok
<Daghdha> Hi, how can i change the account a daemon runs under?
<Daghdha> 1st install it asked me. So i uninstalled and wanted to reinstall under new role. But it doesn't ask me anymore
<ikonia> Daghdha: it will depend on the daemon
<Daghdha> btsync daemon
<ikonia> isn't that just a line in the config file which user it uses
<daftykins> Bashing-om: hehehe :)
<Daghdha> config file is empty
<Daghdha> at least the one i am looking in is
<Daghdha> cd etc
<Daghdha> ls
<ikonia> ?
<Daghdha> Yes, thisis not a shell. apparently
<Daghdha> cd /
<Daghdha> sigh
<EriC^^> Daghdha: you could try to purge the package and then reinstall, i guess
<sweettea> rm -rf
<Bashing-om> sweettea: UNfunny, execise greater care, please.
<sweettea> RM DASH RF OMG
<icloud> daftykins: haha yeah, super lazy, but will probably do it agian.  yep fsck too
<ikonia> it loks like btsync is in the users home dir
<ikonia> looks like
<ikonia> Daghdha: look in ~/.config/btsync
<Daghdha> nah it is installed as a daemon
<FastElbow> blizzow: btw should not be export DISPLAY=10.1.10.19:0.0  (note the extra 0)
<ikonia> Daghdha: which user runs the daemon
<Daghdha> eric: purge also kills config?
<Daghdha> the btsync:btsync user
<Daghdha> cd
<EriC^^> Daghdha: yeah
<Daghdha> purging
 * Daghdha hugs EriC
 * EriC^^ hugs Daghdha 
<blizzow> FastElbow: That last zero is not extra.  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/16815/what-does-display-0-0-actually-mean
<blizzow> Granted.  Not too many people are using multiple "screens", but adding the zero helps alleviate any ambiguity.
<Buntnu> moin
<bizancio> Hello. Does anyone experienced an issue with PulseAudio, mono mic and google hangouts? I'm unable to make it work, because Google Hangouts restart my Pulse Audio configuration and mess all.
<bizancio> The thing is, I don't know why, PulseAudio shows stereo in the internal mic of my netbook, which brokes the behavior unless I put the sound down of one of the channels.
<andreas_> Hello, my computer has been running very slow today (Internet), and I'm not torrenting, video etc is also lagging.
<andreas_> so I downloaded an app called EtherApe to monitor my network
<andreas_> and I wondered, could any one help me tell me if I am in a botnet?
<andreas_> http://bildr.no/view/QmFRcS9W
<daftykins> that's a bit of a leap, don't you think?
<andreas_> my computer seems to be connect to hundreds of other computers
<andreas_> and I can't see why it should be doing that
<OerHeks> andreas_, could be, do you have ssh installed with passwords instead of keys ?
<jhutchins> andreas_: Nothing readable on my display at that link.
<jhutchins> andreas_: netstat -an is probably more realistic.
<jhutchins> andreas_: ps ax and research what every running program is supposed to do.
<jhutchins> andreas_: It's a great way to learn about linux.
<andreas_> OreHeks I have an FTP server without password that I set up yesterday. vsftpd, but I did not configure it beyong sending some stuff over lan
<DocTrax__> andreas_: do u have a router with firewall?
<andreas_> it has a default firewall, I think.
<DocTrax__> so then it cant be accessed unless you set up your router
<andreas_> http://pastebin.no/350a netstat
<DocTrax__> andreas_: sudo netstat -nlp
<DocTrax__> paste this pls
<jhutchins> andreas_: nmap shows you have 554 and 7070 open and 998 filtered ports (that looks like a router).
<OerHeks> lots of :443 and :80
<andreas_> just a second
<jhutchins> andreas_: 90% chance it's a Linksys running their Linux code.
<andreas_> http://pastebin.no/350c
<sweettea> rm -rf
<andreas_> I have an asus rt-n556u
<sweettea> ls -lrta
<gr33n7007h> ,
<sweettea> cd ~
<sweettea> ps aux | grep windows
<andreas_> I connect to my schools ssh and ftp. secure. I set up the ftp yesterday but did not think I connected it to the internet.
<OerHeks> sweettea, do you have an ubuntu support question ?
<DocTrax__> andreas_: whats that Plex Plug-in
<sweettea> apt-get install centos7
<andreas_> plex is my media server, I use it to stream movies to my chromecast
<OerHeks> andreas_, and plex is getting those movies from the internet, no ?
<andreas_> no
<andreas_> they are streamed locally
<andreas_> but plex has an option to send movies out 'into the world', I never use that though so I can block it
<DocTrax__> hm
<andreas_> my computer has been blazing fast for mounths
<DocTrax__> why do you run ntpd?
<andreas_> now it's slow, internet is very slow and something is ..of
<gr33n7007h> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<gr33n7007h> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,]
<andreas_> doesn't the OS?
<EriC^^> gr33n7007h: falling asleep on the keyboard?
<DocTrax__> not by default
<DocTrax__> it makes no sense
<andreas_> |I can stop it with ps x, how do I 'perm' stop it ?
<andreas_> kill -9 ID would just kill it now, I think. still slightly new at this.
<DocTrax__> this is network time protocol daemon, so that other computer can sync the time with yours
<andreas_> yeah, reading a wiki on it now.
<DocTrax__> makes no sense
<cheapie> So *this* is the channel that's making my client play those "another user opped/deopped" notifications. I should probably turn those off.
<andreas_> but it needs to run to sync the time, and thus needs an open port?
<DocTrax__> no
<DocTrax__> you only need a client
<DocTrax__> ntpdate
<andreas_> right, any hints on how to stop it now and to stop it from re-starting?
<DocTrax__> uninstall
<andreas_> ntpd?
<DocTrax__> yea
<andreas_> sudo apt-get purge ntpd
<DocTrax__> no risk
<daftykins> andreas_: you might want to look up instructions for your IRC client, which we don't know what is without running some impolite commands :)
<andreas_> I just wondered if I should purge or remove : )
<andreas_> Maybe I'll just re-install on sunday and borrow a nice book on iptables
<OerHeks> Just got an update for ntp, coincidense?
<gr33n7007h> EriC^^, you got it :/
<EriC^^> gr33n7007h: happens to me sometimes ;)
<EriC^^> i chat from bed most of the time
<gr33n7007h> :)
<Bray90820> When was rhythmbox 3 released
<xangua> Probably when gnome 3 was
<OerHeks> Bray90820, 25-May-2014 08:24	
<freeroute> EriC^^: oh man the number of times I've woken up staring at documentation I was reading... of which 80% forgotten :p
<Bray90820> DerHeks Thnks
<spl0it> How do I share an image of an error?
<EriC^^> freeroute: :D
<Buntnu> ^^
<xangua> spl0it: upload it, share the link
<spl0it> imgur or something i guess
<freeroute> spl0it: you mean screenshot? If you just push the PrtSc button on your keyboard it should make a screenshot.
<freeroute> yeah imgur is good for this purpose
<k1l_> !paste | spl0it
<ubottu> spl0it: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<spl0it> I have an issue when I put a TV tuner card in my desktop. I want to be able to boot and use it. I have an nvidia card in my pci-e slot and I'm putting the tv tuner card in the PCI slot. When I boot and it gets detected ubuntu tries to use it to display video I believe and my system halts.  See output when system freezes here: http://imgur.com/DGw9RE3  Any suggestions?
<k1l_> spl0it, if you can copy the text its best to use a pasteservice
<spl0it> I can't
<spl0it> system dies
<gbls> hi all. I have a question about nfs mounts - I am having trouble setting it up
<Bashing-om> spl0it: Bios setting. I know some bios have the ability to prioritise the graphics display contoller "megatrend' for 1 . might take a look in bios ans see what ya can find.
<spl0it> Bashing-om: I did set it to use pci-e.  That crash happens half way through boot. Ubuntu says [using] ... and dies
<spl0it> Bashing-om: Figured I need to somehow tell ubuntu to prioritize pci-e as video? or something like that...
<OerHeks> spl0it, that should be set in you Bios
<gbls> when I try to mount the nfs drive I get access denied by server while mounting server:/directoryt
<spl0it> OerHeks: maybe there's another issue because I already set it in BIOS. Can't boot with the card in - freezes everytime with that text (recovery boot)...otherwise I see nothing and it just dies...
<gbls> spl0it have you tried running from a live disk?
<spl0it> nope; I could grab a new one and try
<OerHeks> spl0it, sure that card works oke?
<spl0it> OerHeks: nope - think its bad?
<gbls> spl0it might be an idea - if the latest live disk works then it is a problem with software - otherwise it is hardware
<OerHeks> spl0it, and check your IRQ settings in the Bios ? set to auto ?
<spl0it> OerHeks: I'll check that - thanks
<spl0it> glbs: thanks
<gbls> np
<spl0it> time to reboot - thanks
<gbls> OerHeks - do you klnow anything about nfs ?
<MACscr> lol, what am i doing wrong here? cant seem to ping a particular host on my network from a new system i just setup: http://pastie.org/pastes/9932476/text?key=64zwgd2c8ok1qd1ydgpa
<MACscr> er, ping it by hostname that is
<muiijna> Hi guys, little question: I did a big mistake with a command "sudo chown -R pi:pi /" , Now my whole system is corrupt, can I do something to fix or should I work with new image?
<gbls> muijna - it is probably best to start again it would be impossible to set ut up so that it was secure again
<muiijna> @ gbls, okay thank you. I had a samba server for /home/user , but I want to edit all files like /var/www via my computer (per samba), how I can open the whole raspberry for samba?
<muiijna> I thought I could do it with chown -R, but that was a fault :P
<gbls> Macscr - you will have to be more specific
<MACscr> gbls: did you look at my pastebin?
<gbls> muijna is your other computer a windows or linux box
<muiijna> windows
<getway> spanish
<OerHeks> ¡es
<OerHeks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gbls> muijna changing permissions wont help you - you do not want others to get access to your account from your html - so leave the /var/www directory as is and try to make samba work in that directory
<getway> may undermine quarkcoin with VPS? I have 52 VPS to undermine
<MACscr> lol
<MACscr> google translator fail?
<getway> yes
<getway> xD
<getway> D:
<getway> have 52vps
<getway> have mining vps?
<k1l_> no
<getway> wat criptomoneda ?
<getway> mining vps?
<gbls> sorry macscr I cant help you
<Furai> hmm
<MACscr> gbls: just not sure of whats wrong or there is missing info that I am not providing or what?
<gbls> macscr - I am not sure what is wrong and I think your skills are better than mine in that areaa
<MACscr> no problem. Thanks for looking into it anyway
<MACscr> weird. it just magically started working again. lol
<gbls> macscr - you wouldnt happen to know about nfs
<MACscr> that to many people use it in the wrong way?
<MACscr> i dont have to much experience with it. Whats your issue?
<MACscr> i can scroll up if you recently explained it
<gbls> ok - so I am trying to connect and I get an error message access denied by server while mounting server:/dir
<MACscr> ok, so what do the logs on the destination server say?
<MACscr> syslog and auth
<gbls> I am going through a fire wall
<gbls> I cant find a log with an error
<MACscr> can you access the ports?
<gbls> yes the nfs and the mountd d are fine
<gbls> i can showmount it but i cant mount
<gbls> where do i look in the log
<MACscr> does it work from other systems?
<gbls> MACscr it works from inside the firewall
<MACscr> this is all on a lan though, right?
<gbls> no over remote
<MACscr> uh, why the F would you do that?
<gbls> or shhould I be using sshfs
<MACscr> yes
<MACscr> which still isnt that great, but one of your few options
<gbls> what others are there?
<MACscr> whats the ms between the two locations?
<svetlana> erm
<gbls> lots 1000+
<svetlana> gbls, what server is this specifically - I lack context.
<MACscr> its over 1000ms ?
<MACscr> you have to be joking
<ki7rw> ubuntu 14.04 64 bit nvidia-331 driver - mouse randomly stops responding - ctrl-alt-f1 then ctrl-alt-f7 restores mouse operation - nvidia driver bug?
#ubuntu 2015-02-10
<svetlana> I would use the free version of nvidia driver, and ask at its channel if it has issues, ki7rw . (nouveau)
<svetlana> otherwise you have to ask nvidia folks for help probably.
<gbls> Australia has a shitty network
<svetlana> it's closed source and impossible to debug.
<ki7rw> svetlana, the nouveau driver is doing it also
<svetlana> ki7rw: ok then I would ask #nouveau
<svetlana> while also idle here
<MACscr> gbls: i know NZ isnt more than 250ms to most of the world
<MACscr> you must be on some sort of wireless or sat
<gbls> Macscr - alright maybe it is less but it is crap and I'll be going through a hotel network so I am expecting epic lag
<MACscr> its not going to work
<MACscr> you are going to get FS corruption like mad
<MACscr> why the heck do you want do do it?
<gbls> damn - was looking for easy way to deploy to website
<MACscr> uh, sftp
<k1l_> gbls, us ssh. like scp or sftp
<k1l_> *use
<gbls> ok thanks MAc and k1
<bud> hey there, can anyone help me fix my sound?
<FergusL> anybody fighting this as well ? updatedb.mlocate causing full IO load https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mlocate/+bug/1190696
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1190696 in mlocate (Ubuntu) "updatedb.mlocate uses 100% of the hdd IO. The OS is completely unusable." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> FergusL, seems like a common linux issue, make a cronjob for it?
<FergusL> it *is* a cronjob!
<FergusL> just trying to look for "nice" solutions, not just disabling it !
<jmauro> BOa noite
<jmauro> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda?
<OerHeks> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<jmauro> instalei um programa no ubuntu 14.04 até já achei onde estão as linhas de comando parar executar este programa mas naõ sei como criar um lançador para executá-lo.
<daftykins> !english | jmauro
<ubottu> jmauro: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jmauro> ok
<jmauro> I had installed a new program in ubuntu 14.04. I found the comand lines to execute it, but I dont know how to create a launcher to execute it
<krtek> Hello! I wonder if anyone from the Ubuntu team is online?
<Bashing-om> krtek: Which team ?
<krtek> I do not know. That depends whether the thing I deal with is a bug or if I am missing anything...
<krtek> I purchased an application called Filebot through Ubuntu Software Centre, but it does not install. USC is stuck on installing...
<daftykins> krtek: tried via command line?
<krtek> Synaptic does not even start and the command line does not work either
<daftykins> we tend to like output logs here, as fun as "it dun work" is to diagnose :)
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<krtek> command line states [working 0%] and gets stuck there
<Bashing-om> krtek: A 1st poke: sysop@1404mini:~$ apt-cache show Filebot >> N: Unable to locate package Filebot >> E: No packages found .
<krtek> It is not in repositories, it is paid and costs some $9. I found out that it gives the URL from where it tries to download the package https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/filebot/ubuntu/pool/main/f/filebot/filebot_4.5.6-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<daftykins> krtek: my browser offers a user+pass dialogue for that, can't you enter that and download it that way?
<krtek> However when trying to access the website from browser it wants credentials. I put there the ones I used when logging into Ubuntu One when purchasing application, but it does not work
<daftykins> ah well
<trism> krtek: I've had issues where an app in usc gets stuck but succeeds in adding the creds to a file in /etc/apt/ and then you could just try: sudo apt-get install filebot;
<kostkon> krtek, you could clear your cache first,   sudo apt-get clean
<krtek> trism: could you please write me how to add credentials into /etc/apt ?
<trism> krtek: no USC adds the creds when you buy the app (and adds the ppa), but sometimes it fails to install. if that happened, you could just try the command: sudo apt-get install filebot; and see if it works
<krtek> I already cleared the cache. command line states [working 0%] and is stuck there, probably has the same problem with authentisation
<kostkon> krtek, update your sources   sudo apt-get update    then try again
<krtek> btw. I don't believe it is important, though it could be... it asks me to install package without verification, I have to answer Y to proceed...
<krtek> kostkon: I have done that already, no success
<krtek> Could you maybe please tell me how to update /etc/apt/sources.list or another file so the PPA is like a repository with authentification? trism ?
<dani> hello
<krtek> hello dani
<TheOne> hi, I need some help to find correct unity component for a bug report
<trism> krtek: it probably already added the ppa to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and the creds to /etc/apt/auth.conf
<TheOne> the launcher has a feature in right click menu with "Keep in launcher"
<trism> krtek: I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pay/FAQs/USC_Resolve_Failed_Purchase
<TheOne> this will generate a *.desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications
<TheOne> today I used that to create a sticky panel item for eclipse
<Und> Hi, i install ubuntu on my pc, with the same version i try to install it also on my laptop but somethings wrong with instalation when i should choose partiotion, instalator crash, when i try to use this ubuntu without instalation its work fine, gparted see my disk and i  cann make partition, but when i run installation i cannt add mount point, anyone know is it fault of sdd disk or maybe something with EFI ?
<TheOne> but the generated *.desktop file is full of crap
<TheOne> so can anybody tell me what component of unity is responsible for the generation of such a *.desktop file?
<Snickz> und if you're not dual booting, you should use gparted to format the drive and let the ubuntu installer create and manage the partitions
<krtek> trism I checked and it added authentisation to /etc/apt/auth.conf, but there is no file for PPA itself inside /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder or /etc/apt/sources.list
<trism> krtek: what is: apt-cache policy filebot;
<Und> Snikz yes i dont want to dual boot on that laptop, so i i dont need to make ex4, swap etc. just make one partition ?
<krtek> trism oh sorry I just found the file withing sources.list.d/ I am blind
<krtek> Thank you all for your help! I managed to install it finally. It seems there was problem with authentication so I had to log into Ubuntu One in the browser and installation went ok after that.
<krtek> trism special thanks to you!
<Und> its really strange gparted see and cann do anything with partitions but installer had problems (crash internal error)
<Bashing-om> !yay | trism
<ubottu> trism: Glad you made it! :-)
<rpp601> hay guys. can someone help me with my sound?
<krtek> Und I found the problem with EFI is sometimes that grub does not have enough space. Gparted by defaults starts first partition /dev/hda1 or /dev/sda1 after 1Mb of free space for MBR, but I usually leave 2 or 3Mb before the start of the first partition.
<Und> krtek ty i try it
<krtek> und good luck!
<NEI4U2K> hi, i can't import scipy and numpy after installation.
<NEI4U2K> how do i fix this?
<Und> krtek that didnt help, whatever i do ('press +'.. ) instalator crash "the installer enoutered unrecoverable error..."
<Horge> Hi All! I have a quick question. I am fairly new to ubuntu and am running unity. I set up zfs and samba shares and I thought I had everything dialed. I made a group for the users and created a few users. One of the users created a folder and now I, the admin, cannot write to it, but I can copy from it just fine. Is there a way to have a user create folders with write permissions granted to all
<Horge> registered users?
<Stanley00> Horge: you can use group permission or using acl if your filesystem support it (ext4 will, don't know about others)
<rpp601> i need to set up some shared folders on a server, they are already shared with samba but nothing appears when i 'browse network' accept 'windows network'
<Horge> okay I thought already used group permission, how do I go about doing that or making sure such is set up correctly?
<Stanley00> Horge: well, let assume you grant write permission to group G, just add all registered user to group G. There's groupmems command, or so...
<krtek> rpp601 are all the machines that will access the shares linux?
<rpp601> krtek: only one. thats why the folders i'm sharing on it already are shared with samba
<rpp601> so, ubuntu server sharing folders with samba, it's clients are all windows accept this one machine i'm on.
<Horge> Stanley00: I've done that already to the main folder and added the users to the group. If a user creates a folder, I can read but not write unless I'm that user. If I (admin) create, it works fine, and all users can write to it
<daftykins> rpp601: map drives by IP and share, not GUI browsing
<Horge> what is groupmems? I'm like SUPER green behind the ears man. linux is a completely different beast for me and I'm working through it
<Stanley00> Horge: ah, I see, for creating new folder, you need acl then. group permission can not be inherited by child folders, acl can.
<krtek> rpp601 well, in that case the best thing to do is to configure the samba properly, which is **pain** I am afraid... The problem is that every distro and desktop seem to have different ways how to set it up :-(
<daftykins> samba is easy
<Stanley00> Horge: here's where you should start, http://linux.die.net/man/5/acl , and also manpage of getfacl and setfacl too
<Und> I solved the problem in gparted i create partition table "gpt" and now instalator see that disk :D
<Kion> can somebody explain to me, why do we still have a little cloud icon on the task bar with a link to ubuntu one that is no longer working?
<krtek> rpp601 maybe try to add users to group samba, chmod and chown everything in shared directories reclusively so you get the correct privileges and manually check smb.conf to make sure everything is as it should. It may take you some time though
<krtek> Und Thanks for saying. I will remember that one!
<Und> ty for helping and thats why i share it
<krtek> Kion you can remove it if you don't like it ;-) Ubuntu One is dead but you still need an account in order to purchase software from Software Centre.
<beast101> hey guys ..Do any one of you know how to fix this continuous "beep-beep" sound on system start-up ?
<Horge> Thanks Stanley! I'll check it out
<beast101> hey guys ..Do any one of you know how to fix this continuous "beep-beep" sound on system start-up ?
<Kion> krtek: why is it there?  with all the ubuntu one file related menus
<Stanley00> beast101: mostly bios/hardware problem, you should check your bios' homepage to decode what that beep is
<beast101> okay Thanks mate
<canaima_> buenas noches
<canaima_> hola ruben
<Prometheian> I installed the guest services after installing them once and now when I try to boot my ubuntu vm it just crashes.
<plasmasnake> does anybody know why installing the xserver-xorg-lts-utopic package in 14.04 removes the ubuntu-desktop package? is it no longer needed?
<plasmasnake> maybe #ubuntu-desktop is a better place to ask that...
<Prometheian> me?
<plasmasnake> no sorry, i was referring to my own question
<Prometheian> oh lol
<EriC^^> plasmasnake: it shouldn't remove it
<bazhang> plasmasnake, never mix version repo packages
<plasmasnake> i'm installing it from the trusty repo
<plasmasnake> it's the backport
<bazhang> plasmasnake, you said utopic
<plasmasnake> ya
<plasmasnake> linux-generic-lts-utopic and xserver-xorg-lts-utopic
<plasmasnake> every time a new version gets released, it gets backported to the LTS
<plasmasnake> they're in the trusty repo
<bazhang> ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package there is no harm in having it removed
<plasmasnake> it removes a couple of other things too like cheese and indicator-bluetooth.. weird
<daftykins> i think we should address the more major issue...
<EriC^^> what do you need it for anyways?
<daftykins> plasmasnake: why are you polluting a lovely LTS distro with utopic packages? :P
<plasmasnake> because Xorg 1.15 has horrible glamor performance lol
<daftykins> sounds like a reality TV show
<plasmasnake> oh glamor is the opengl-based 2d-acceleration used for desktop animations and so on
<plasmasnake> it's used on newer cards
<plasmasnake> so when you're moving around windows, resizing, etc.
<daftykins> in unity?
<plasmasnake> in any desktop environment that uses GPU acceleration
<plasmasnake> AMD's GCN-based cards all use glamor
<plasmasnake> so really crappy performance in XOrg 1.15
<plasmasnake> it's improved like 200-300% or something in Xorg 1.16
<EriC^^> did they change it's name?
<EriC^^> :P
<daftykins> sounds to me like an optional thing, not the standard
<plasmasnake> i think before glamor there was exa or something, if i remember right
<plasmasnake> GPUs used to have dedicated 2D hardware
<plasmasnake> but now they cut that out
<rpp601> my sound isn't working :(
<plasmasnake> and just use OpenGL to render 2D using 3D hardware
<plasmasnake> so that's where glamor comes in
<daftykins> that doesn't make much sense, but nevermind i'm off
<daftykins> if you want to fiddle with such things maybe you should commit to a full upgrade
<plasmasnake> here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X.Org_Server
<plasmasnake> "Glamor is a generic 2D acceleration driver for the X server that works translating the X render primitives to OpenGL operations, taking advantage of any existing 3D OpenGL drivers, proprietary and open-source."
<Und> wow linux is so batter now, boot in less than 1sec
<NEI4U2K> hi, i have this problem with scipy installation
<NEI4U2K> export PYTHONPATH=/home/dev/python-files
<NEI4U2K> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/83597
<plasmasnake> NEI4U2K: are you sure that's the directory it goes in?
<rpp601> ok if you just want to share folders form one ubuntu machine to another, how do you do that...
<plasmasnake> seems unlikely that installing a package via apt-get would use your /home directory
<plasmasnake> rpp601: if you're using unity, right-click on the folder and click "local network share"
<rpp601> plasmasnake, using xfce - any idea how to do it with that?
<plasmasnake> rpp601: no idea... there is a command-line way to do it as well but i don't know it off the top of my head
<Bashing-om> rpp601: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two 'ubuntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1).
<rpp601> Bashing-om: thx
<plasmasnake> here's the command-line way to create a samba share: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20%28Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal%29%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way!
<EriC^^> Holy%20Cow!
<plasmasnake> haha
<EriC^^> :D
<rpp601> sigh... that would work but i'm looking for a permanent share. i can't believe it's easier on windows.
<plasmasnake> rpp601: you can do that with the link i shared
<plasmasnake> via command-line
<EriC^^> rpp601: maybe sshfs ? add it to fstab or something
<rpp601> looking at that link.
<plasmasnake> samba will be accessible by linux/windows/mac machines
<NEI4U2K> plasmasnake please check the photo. I have no idea what I am doing.
<plasmasnake> you can use nfs as well
<NEI4U2K> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/83597
<Und> is it sens to use c# inder linux?
<plasmasnake> but nfs is only *nix (and some pro versions of windows)
<EriC^^> NEI4U2K: what are you trying to do?
<NEI4U2K> learn scipy. I can't even import it after installing.
<NEI4U2K> T_T
<plasmasnake> hmm
<plasmasnake> i've got scipy installed too, and it seems to work for me
<plasmasnake> NEI4U2K: what version of ubuntu?
<Kira9204> rpp601: if you want to share folders between tho Linux boxes why not use SSH?
<Kira9204> just add something similar to your fstab sshfs#<username>@<server>:<remote path>/        /mnt/<local dir>   fuse    noauto,reconnect,workaround=all,uid=erik,allow_other,users,defaults,transform_symlinks 0 0
<NEI4U2K> 14.04 . yes, there was some problems with python yesterday, some programs wont start and after googling some sites say its due to python different version or some sort. I think i purged python. booted with no desktop and somehow got lucky and using it. but still no luck with scipy
<plasmasnake> NEI4U2K: oh i see, my python version is 2.7.6, yours is 2.7.9, so maybe configured differently
<rpp601> Kira9204: if that seems easier, i just want to be able to browse all my files on this ubuntu box on my network. also change the files.
<Kira9204> rpp601: all files owned by your user on the remote box will work just fine
<plasmasnake> rpp601: it's probably easier, but sshfs is slower than samba or nfs... could be ok for casual use, no harm in trying i guess
<Kira9204> just user :/home/<username>
<rpp601> plasmasnake: i'll just use samba
<rpp601> if i can figure it out
<plasmasnake> if you only have linux machines though, nfs or sshfs would be easier to set up
<rpp601> when i go to 'network' in my file manager right now nothing shows up. i'm vnc'ing to the server now to try and set up the shares
<plasmasnake> rpp601: do you have any windows or mac machines at all?
<rpp601> plasmasnake: there are windows machines that currently use samba to do business with the server yes
<Kira9204> sshfs is just like sitting at the other computer with that user... But if you really need samba use something like this at the bottom of oyur /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Kira9204> [Downloads]
<Kira9204> writable = yes
<Kira9204> read only = no
<Kira9204> path = /home/erik/Downloads/
<Kira9204> public = yes
<teward> !pastebin > Kira9204
<ubottu> Kira9204, please see my private message
<DalekSec> teward: Bot already PM'd.
<Kira9204> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10152064/
<Kira9204> i think that all it takes on standard samba cfg
<Kira9204> oh, and service smbd restart
<chavez> buntu studio splash screen size is incorrect, i did try with grub file
<Kira9204> if you want to automatically mount the share at startup, or just simplify it use fstab
<chavez> i want to change the resolution of my splash screen
<chavez> How i can do it?
<rpp601> ok i fixed it
<rpp601> thanks all, anyone care to take a stab at my sound not working?
<rdfile> @rpp601 which sound card are you working with?
<rpp601> lemme look rdfile
<rpp601> Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<rdfile> @rpp601 do you ever get sound out of it?
<rpp601> never
<rdfile> What kind of outputs are you working with?
<rpp601> just the ones on the pc, let me try the back output instead of the front
<rpp601> nah still nothing
<rdfile> Is this a custom build or a manufactured PC?
<rpp601> stock dell
<rpp601> demension 9600
<stone_64> hi
<rpp601> hi
<stone_64> whats up
<rpp601> trying to fix broken things
<stone_64> like ?
<buddd> virtual machine question: there are errors in the configuration of this machine. please fix the following errors and try again: vm: *the box 'ubuntu/trusty32 could not be found
<rpp601> stone_64: my sound isn't working.
<rdfile> which ubuntu versopm are you running?
<rpp601> stone_64: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) on a stock dell demension 9600
<rpp601> me rdfile?
<rdfile> yes
<rpp601> 14.10
<stone_64> i dont have that problem
<rdfile> rpp601: can you dump lsmod | grep snd plz?
<rpp601> 1 sec
<rpp601> http://pastebin.com/9V85TZV6
<rpp601> rdfile: http://pastebin.com/9V85TZV6
<[Ex0r]> Anyone here have a galaxy s5 ?
<rpp601> s4 here
<buddd> i have galaxy s5
<[Ex0r]> buddd- Do you have 4g ?
<[Ex0r]> and who is your carrier ?
<buddd> wait no i have 4s
<buddd> last model
<[Ex0r]> oh, err
<[Ex0r]> ok
<auzty> can we renice a daemon and their subprocess?
<auzty> i try renice -g pid , but the child of child process didn't get effect
<lahwran> I just switched to xfce, and now my computer is disconnecting from wifi regularly
<Banano> that's not really a question
<Loshki> auzty: did you use the correct process group id (not the process id)
<auzty> Loshki : yes, all of their child got renice, but if their child run other daemon, the process didn't follow their grandparent :D
<Loshki> auzty: I think that is by design. I seem to recall daemon code that would deliberately fork twice on startup, so that the resulting grandchild isn't affected if the parent dies. I suppose you have to chase those pids down some other way, and kill them.
<Loshki> s/parent/grandparent/
<vcoinminer> hi. guys. may I ask? what is the easiest way to backup mounted disk. I need to move whole from vps A to vps B
<krabador> vcoinminer, dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1
<vcoinminer> I need to backup and transfer it as tar, iso, or whatever to vps B. so dd might now work?
<SchrodingersScat> !info rsync | vcoinminer
<ubottu> vcoinminer: rsync (source: rsync): fast, versatile, remote (and local) file-copying tool. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.1-2 (utopic), package size 331 kB, installed size 786 kB
<vcoinminer> ubottu does it works on mounted disk?
<ubottu> vcoinminer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<live_> Is there a way to check a burned DVD to see if it has burned properly?
<live_> Not sure how to look it up in Google searches.
<live_> PC rebooted just after the DVD was made.
<Bashing-om> The 'buntu liveDVD has "check disk for defects" in the boot options screen .
<live_> Okay.
<Bashing-om> live_: Boot options screen: soon as bios screen clears depress the right shit key -> language screen, escape key to accept default -> boot options screen .
<Bashing-om> shift*
<live_> Okay I wil try that.
<live_> Thank you.
<Loshki> live_: or you can do the same thing manually. If it's a ubuntu image, it will have a published md5sum. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Bashing-om> Loshki: Uhmmm . no, not the same. the md5sum verifies the .iso .."check disk for defects" verifies the burn .
<live_> I wanna verify it made the DVD properly before it poofed on me.
<live_> Waiting for the copy I am doin to complete.  About 5 minutes
<Loshki> Bashing-om: you can generate an md5sum from a burned disk. It should match the iso, which should in turn, match the official md5sum.
<Bashing-om> live_: as Loshki advised, 1st check the md5sum of the downloaded .iso file .
<live_> Okay I will do that.
<Bashing-om> Loshki: Well ! As I live and learn.. thanks .. will give that a test drive !
<Loshki> Bashing-om: I learned it the hard way, burning bad disks!
<u-max> What's that about ruining DVD-R disks with broken ISOs?
<Loshki> u-max: we're just espousing the conventional wisdom: md5sum check your isos, and then md5sum check your burned disk also.
<auzty> ohhh thx Loshki :) that's clear everything :D i will look into code :D
<Bashing-om> Loshki: reading is good !
<somsip> django debug shell
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello1
<Emmanuel_Chanel> With what command can I upgrade spamassassin manually on Ubuntu's?
<tester> dsjfkasjkl
<tester> dsafsadf
<Guest91054> hello
<tester> ubutu !!!
<tester> ubuntu !!!
<somsip> !test | tekk
<ubottu> tekk: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<TrivialGravitas> http://pastebin.com/98MnjBki I can't figure out what is using 3 gigabyes worth of memory here.
<TrivialGravitas> is the memory in use not what's under 'res'?
<MDTech-us--> hello
<TrivialGravitas> oh
<TrivialGravitas> RES is onyl the non swap
<MDTech-us--> an hour after boot I start getting strange messages on my console
<MDTech-us--> like Journal has aborted
<TrivialGravitas> that's a file system error
<TrivialGravitas> what exactly does it say
<MDTech-us--> end_request: IO_error
<Ben64> sounds like a dead/dying drive
<MDTech-us--> also, just to note, its a VM on Xen
<TrivialGravitas> I've also seen a similar errors when somebodies root partition was full
<MDTech-us--> http://pbrd.co/1vBlGFX
<MDTech-us--> roop partition is only 15% full
<MDTech-us--> *root
<TrivialGravitas> Yeah tht's a corrupt filesystem
<Ben64> io error usually points to hardware problem
<TrivialGravitas> fsck *might* fix it, but it's been a dead drive every time I've seen a corrupt filesystem that wasn't NTFS
<TrivialGravitas> no wait, once it was a dying motherboard
<StarOnD> how can i install the pickle module for python in ubuntu 14
<MDTech-us--> well, let me try fsck
<MDTech-us--> I would need a live cd to boot into, woun't II?
<MDTech-us--> I
<TrivialGravitas> MDTech-us--, no
<MDTech-us--> TrivialGravitas: how then?
<TrivialGravitas> you can flag it to run on next boot
<MDTech-us--> how?
<TrivialGravitas> looking through man
<MDTech-us--> ok
<TrivialGravitas> shutdown -rF now
<MDTech-us--> ok
<TrivialGravitas> warning: in case of failing harddrives sometimes a filesystem check works, then the drive fails anyway, back up after this runs
<MDTech-us--> hmm
<MDTech-us--> I got this pretty picture for a sec then black screen http://pbrd.co/1vBmpqx
<MDTech-us--> still have the screen of black nothingness
<TrivialGravitas> I've never seen anything like that
<MDTech-us--> I think it died
<Loshki> MDTech-us--: sounds like it. In your place, I would boot a live cd, and see if you can prod the disk back into life. If so, backup anything valuable immediately. If not, you lose, sorry...
<MDTech-us--> as I said before, its a xen vm hosted on nfs
<MDTech-us--> is seems the nfs is going haywire
<Loshki> MDTech-us--: ah, didn't read that bit. Anything *unusual* about your nfs protocol/server/client? Where's the disk behind it all?
<MDTech-us--> the server is running ubuntu (too)
<MDTech-us--> nfs is working from nfs-kernel-server
<MDTech-us--> strange that it would just stop working
<Loshki> MDTech-us--: anything in the server logs (like a dying disk drive?) Also, you can check nfs statistics, but I'm not sure how to interpret them.
<MDTech-us--> where are theses staticstics?
<MDTech-us--> *these
<MDTech-us--> I don't see anything noteworthy in dmesg
<junbuntu> Hello
<junbuntu> I'm following some instructions on how to install oracle and in those instructions its says to "export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle' ...what does this do?
<lotuspsychje> !java | junbuntu
<ubottu> junbuntu: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<MDTech-us--> junbuntu: it sets an environment variable
<MDTech-us--> Loshki: ?
<Loshki> MDTech-us--: On the server, nfsstat, on the client nfsiostat. I think it's a red herring though.
<MDTech-us--> red herring?
<rdfile> MDTech: something that looks like it's the cause of the problem but is not
<Loshki> MDTech-us--: A 'red herring' is a false lead, that sets you off in the wrong direction and wastes lots of your time..
<Loshki> Must be British...
<rdfile> lol
<lotuspsychje> im trying to change boot test color here:
<lotuspsychje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootText
<junbuntu> MDTech-us--: thanks boss :)
<lotuspsychje> but i cant find the [OK] in my file
<NEI4U2K> hi, the disable touchpad while typing is not really working for me. Is there a way to improve the results?
<Jasonrj> Newbie question. I see all these tutorials that say to install stuff using apt-get install [program name]... How do you know what you're going to get with that program name, is there like a list of those somewhere?
<rdfile> jasonjr: apt-cache search "name" shows the packages.
<Ben64> Jasonrj: the software center is a friendlier way of finding stuff
<Jasonrj> I will look at those, thanks.
<awawawa> I'm trying to run "sudo apt-get install fail2ban" on my VPS machine as root and I'm getting this message: http://i.imgur.com/TNPwE6j.png
<awawawa> Any ideas?
<Jasonrj> awawawa: Blind leading the blind here as I'm a newbie, but I've had that when I forgot to put sudo before the command.
<Ben64> awawawa: partition mounted read only, some weird quota thing or acls or something, out of space
<awawawa> Jasonrj: I've remembered to put sudo before the command
<awawawa> Ben64: How can I check if the partition is mounted read only? And what about the acl?
<Ben64> awawawa: hopefully you'd know if you had acl's. what is the output from "mount" ... pastebin it
<awawawa> Ben64: I can't paste it from this SSH client :/ Give me a minute, sorry
<vp18> hello. can zorin os 9 work on a touchscreen laptop?
<newb> Hello
<jamil> Hi all, some time when I switch to a window via alt-tab, windows is black: http://imgur.com/jJaWKUW
<jamil> I have seen this happening in nautilus and evince
<newb> I am trying to upgrade a teamspeak3 server and i need to over write all files in the old dir with the new versions i use this command tar -zxvf  teamspeak3-server_linux-x86-3.0.11.2.tar.gz --overwrite -C /opt/ts3
<newb> but it don't work
<newb> any ideas ? am i using tar the wrong way ?
<jamil> newb: you are the owner of /opt
<jamil> ?
<newb> Should be i run that command as root
<jamil> newb: run ls -l /opt to see if root owns it
<jamil> newb: if yes, use sudo
<newb> the owner
<newb> is a user that is called
<newb> teamspeak
<newb> is that why it won't work ?
<jamil> newb: what does the permissions look like ?
<somsip> newb: if you just untar the new archive, you may find you have an installer or setup program. What does TS website say about this?
<newb> I have tired to find it, but all the documents for upgrading is windows speak
<newb> all the say is that i should just overwrite with the new files
<newb> and run it again
<newb> In my ts3 install i have made it so the user teamspeak owns it
<newb> so it don't run under root
<Th34rchitekt> useradd -G teamspeak yourusername
<xspyderx> Ive got a ubuntu box with a boned kernel, its headless and i can get to a usb port. whats a good thumbdrive distro that'll boot up with sshd enabled from the get go so i can chroot in and fix this???
<newb> Th34rchitekt: the user is already in the system it was made using
<newb> adduser --disabled-login teamspeak
<Th34rchitekt> newb: this command adds your user to group teamspeak
<newb> so root is part of the teamspeak group ?
<Th34rchitekt> will be if you run useradd -G teamspeak root
<newb> is that a good idea to do ?
<newb> do you think i can overwrite the files then ?
<newb> =)
<Th34rchitekt> you can try
<Ben64> newb: no way for us to know, that software is manually installed, do what you did last time
<newb> Okay
<newb> yeah i didn't get it from a .deb
<newb> as it don't seem like they are kept up2date
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> how to install nis server on ubuntu 14.04 lts ?
<leeyaa> cant find it via apt
<Th34rchitekt> leeyaa: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/nis You can download .deb package (matching your architecture) and install it manually
<leeyaa> Th34rchitekt: i prefer if i dont install it manually. why use package manager other wise
<leeyaa> otherwise*
<leeyaa> nvm i figured it
<Crazydrift> i've got sound problems, while switching the current played song in vlc, the audio output resets to default (2.0 instead of my intended 5.1). (i'm on mint)
<Crazydrift> help?
<Loshki> xspyderx: Seen this: http://serverfault.com/questions/263577/livecd-with-running-ssh-server
<leeyaa> where is //etc/init.d/nis on 14.04 ?
<leeyaa> how to restart nis if it is missing
<jamil> any fontconfig guru around
<jamil> ?
<jamil> How can I make fontconfig use a particular font a particular charset ?
<cfhowlett> !fonts | jamil
<ubottu> jamil: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<jamil> cfhowlett: Well issue not installation font but making sure it is picked up by application
<jamil> cfhowlett: I have an font for arabic script that I want to use but fontconfig always picks up helvetica font font for arabic script
<jamil> s/an/a
<cfhowlett> jamil, over my head, sorry
<jamil> cfhowlett: np
<svetlana`> Hi all.
<m1dnight_> Hi, is there anyone here who has issues with the FN keys in ubuntu 14.01? they all work for me, except the disable touchpad button, the one I use the most :p
<m1dnight_> ive googled around but not much helped
<m1dnight_> since it's not an actualy device either
<m1dnight_> im thinking about building a bash script to do it, unless there is a fix
<svetlana`> They are called keys. Buttons are software buttons, keys are keyboard keys.  -- Probably the existing driver does not detect that key then.
<svetlana`> You may map by hand, probably, yeah.
<svetlana`> I mean if it detects but doesn't know what to do with it.
<|--|> Can anyone help me access a Windows Share from Ubuntu ?
<svetlana`> I can try. What is the problem?
<svetlana`> |--|?
<|--|> svetlana, I want to access a Windows shared folder on Ubuntu
<|--|> I was working smb://<address>
<|--|> but when I tried to share a Ubuntu folder it asked to install something I did that after which it is not working at all
<svetlana`> Yeah, |--|? That sounds okay.
<|--|> svetlana`, but it is not working anymore
<|--|> I would not list the files
<svetlana`> Details??
<|--|> PM ?
<m1dnight_> PNP0C14:01 000000ff 00000000 this is what acpi listen gives me
<svetlana`> No, let's do it in here.
<m1dnight_> not sure if it it's a proper output
<|--|> Ok
<svetlana`> Thank you.
<|--|> svetlana`, what do you want ?
<svetlana`> Everything.
<|--|> Like?
<|--|> I don't know what to tell you unless you help me
<svetlana`> Error message text, for example.
<svetlana`> I am assuming it does not just show the Windows share as empty with 0 errors.
<|--|> svetlana`, ya but it use to show before I actually tried sharing an Ubuntu folder
<|--|> it asked me to install some service and thereafter it is not working
<svetlana`> I would try to stop that service and see if it works then possibly.
<|--|> svetlana, it was samba probably
<|--|> bbl
<svetlana`> Ok.
<x_> list
<svetlana`> x_, yes?
<svetlana`> oi. oi.
<m1dnight_> hmm, i tried creating a new binding to PNP0C14:01 000000ff but that doesnt seem to be recognized
<m1dnight_> anyone have an idea?
<fsdasd> I can't install anything because I don't have permission to do anything in /usr/bin, while using sudo. I don't know how the permissions got changed, but how can I fix this? I'm not good with this stuff at all.
<EriC^^> fsdasd: type sudo -l
<svetlana`> m1dnight_: there is a program which tell you whih key you are pressing. but I do not remember its name. would take some time to find it.
<EriC^^> svetlana`: xev
<antoniut> hi guys
<svetlana`> m1dnight_: xev.
<svetlana`> antoniut: hi.
<antoniut> do you know whet the bq phone with ubuntu will be put to sail?
<fsdasd> EriC^^: Do you want me to put the output on pastebin?
<svetlana`> antoniut: ask #ubuntu-touch .
<EriC^^> fsdasd: yes
<vlt> Hello. On my Ubuntu machine I have a problem with chromium. It's the only program where I can't input some characters (like umlauts, most AltGr chars or numbers from the num block). Firefox, editors, office, even terminal work just fine. Any idea what to check first here?
<m1dnight_> svetlana`: yeah i tried that but it isnt giving me much to go on
<antoniut> svetlana': thanks
<m1dnight_> so i tried acpi_listen and that gives me that funky output
<m1dnight_> so i tried to add a functino for it in /etc/acpi/events but it doesnt get triggered
<svetlana`> antoniut: it's ok
<fsdasd> EriC^^: Ok, just a minute
<fsdasd> EriC^^: Okay here. http://pastebin.com/aEDVj4CW The reason I logged in as root is because I have to use VNC to copy and paste from my VPS and it's not working on my regular user for some reason but I'm more concerned about not being able to install anything right now
<fsdasd> EriC^^: But it says the same when I run the command under my normal user under remote desktop SSH console thingy
<EriC^^> fsdasd: if you try installing as root, you get the same error msg?
<fsdasd> EriC^^: Yes
<EriC^^> what's the error msg?
<fsdasd> EriC^^: You want me to put that on pastebin as well?
<fsdasd> sec
<fsdasd> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/4wYSvqTc
<sky_flyer> greetings to all computer technicians and superuser of ubuntu ...... I need help to solve a little problem happened last night with ubuntu 14.04
<svetlana`> m1dnight_: you  were chasing a key? you went too fast, I do not know what these things do.
<svetlana`> m1dnight_: there is a program which shows what key you're pressing, does it figure out the weird key?
<sky_flyer> thank you in advance
<fsdasd> EriC^^: I'm pretty sure it's an issue with permissions but I've got no idea how to fix those and I never messed with them
<somsip> svetlana`: xev
<svetlana`> sky_flyer: hi! ask
<somsip> !ask | sky_flyer
<ubottu> sky_flyer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sky_flyer> ok
<EriC^^> fsdasd: type ls -l /usr/bin/start-pulseaudio-x11
<fsdasd> EriC^^: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1222 Apr  4  2014 /usr/bin/start-pulseaudio-x11
<EriC^^> looks fine
<EriC^^> try touch /usr/bin/blabla
<EriC^^> then rm /usr/bin/blabla
<fsdasd> touch: cannot touch '/usr/bin/blabla': Permission denied
<EriC^^> fsdasd: type ls -ld /usr/bin
<fsdasd> EriC^^: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 45056 Feb  9 21:55 /usr/bin
<EriC^^> fsdasd: you ran the touch command as root right?
<sschueller> ~
<fsdasd> EriC^^: ye
<svetlana`> m1dnight_: do you see that key in xev?
<svetlana`> EriC^^: maybe you can help m1dnight_? he mentioned some command with underscore but I crashed a bit and I neither remember nor know it.
<akis> hi all. my modem-router has enabled an ftp usb storage facility. is it possible to use this port for printing too?
<EriC^^> svetlana`: sorry, no idea about his problem
<netzhaut> hi there. has anyone else found intel_pstate + thermald to be unusable on laptops?
<EriC^^> maybe try xinput to get more info?
<EriC^^> fsdasd: that's pretty odd O.o
<netzhaut> performance degrades *very* quickly as soon as I start doing any work really, e.g. coding
<EriC^^> fsdasd: try touch /blabla; rm /blabla
<fsdasd> EriC^^: It's on a VPS and I was emailed a few hours ago that it was bruteforced (due to lack of security). They said they removed the infection and such but do you think maybe the malware messed up something and now I can't do anything in /usr/bin/? If that's the case do I just have to ask them to roll it back or what
<fsdasd> EriC^^: That worked just fine
<netzhaut> i.e I've got an XPS 13 which is on the "warm" side of laptops anyway, and as soon as I start compiling and the temperature hits 80 degrees, thermald throttles the CPU to 200-300 MHz without spinning up the fans. Which is ... counterintuitive. Had to remove thermald from 14.10 and set `intel_pstate=disable` in grub to get back pre-14 performance
<netzhaut> is this worth reporting somewhere?
<sveinse> On 14.04, how can I enable symlinks across filesystems in samba? I've tried "follow symlinks = yes", "wide links = yes" and "unix extensions = no", but without any resolution
<EriC^^> fsdasd: is /usr on a separate partition?
<EriC^^> fsdasd: type df
<EriC^^> or mount, check whether it's mounted ro
<fsdasd> EriC^^: I'll do both and put it on pastebin
<Guest30296> hello i need some help connecting to webdav... i cant find connect to server in ubuntu 14.04
<fsdasd> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/UeQnkF0z
<fsdasd> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/gqXurHbi
<Guest30296> http://pastebin.com/DWztR6AV
<Guest30296> i cant connect to webdav server it doesnt appear .. any ideas ''
<mindbender1> How can I enable sending files via bluetooth from the file manager?
<EriC^^> fsdasd: type lsattr /usr
<mindbender1> I have gnome-bluetooth installed but right clicking on a file does not present the send via bluetooth option.
<fsdasd> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/wYA7hBCj
<EriC^^> fsdasd: the "i" attribute is set for /usr/bin , this is usually set if a machine has been compromised i guess that they've set it so
<fsdasd> EriC^^: So the people I rent the VPS from set that? Should I take it off, if so how? Once this is done I'll be setting security things for SURE
<EriC^^> fsdasd: you could remove it with chattr -i /usr/bin
<vlt> Hello. On my Ubuntu machine I have a problem with chromium. It's the only program where I can't input some characters (like umlauts, most AltGr chars or numbers from the num block). Firefox, editors, office, even terminal work just fine. Any idea what to check first here?
<fsdasd> EriC^^: Okay, I'll do that since I need it to be "unlocked" so I can install security things. Thank you so much for the help
<EriC^^> fsdasd: no problem
<johelish> Greetings. I've just realized that my Ubuntu server stored the key like this "/root/.ssh".. the problem is now that I've created a new user named "apa" the same key isn't stored at "/apa/.ssh"
<fsdasd> EriC^^: I also get the same error for /etc/. Do I just do the same? =)
<vlt> johelish: The home directories of all non-root users are in /home by default.
<johelish> vlt: alright.. adduser didn't add a home directory tho
<johelish> vlt: but I guess I can add that after
<Guest30296> any ideas about webdav ''
<Guest30296> ??
<Guest30296> anyone there ? i need some help...
<hateball> !ask | Guest30296
<ubottu> Guest30296: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest30296> http://pastebin.com/DWztR6AV
<EriC^^> fsdasd: yeah, check with lsattr
<Guest30296> in my university i had to download different documents... they told me to connect to webdav
<Guest30296> but i cant find it in 14.04... connect to server but it doesnt appear the option of Webdav
<fsdasd> EriC^^: I have but I'm having an issue when trying to install fail2ban, I don't know what I'm meant to change. It doesn't give me any path to remove -i from. http://pastebin.com/VHTWiL5n
<EriC^^> fsdasd: you can use lsattr -d /etc just like ls,
<EriC^^> this is mine ----------I--e-- /etc
<Guest30296> its in catalan but easy to understand...in file server connecto to server.. and then configure Webdav service with the data...
<EriC^^> fsdasd: probably /etc/rcX.d
<EriC^^> fsdasd: type lsattr -d /etc/rc?.d
<akis> hi all. my modem-router has enabled an ftp usb storage facility. is it possible to use this port for printing too?
<fsdasd> EriC^^: They all have i. Do I just do chattr -i /etc/rc?.d
<EriC^^> fsdasd: you could do that yes
<Guest30296> hateball uboutto
<EriC^^> fsdasd: i wonder if they recursively set +i to all dirs though
<EriC^^> fsdasd: you could chattr -R -i /etc if you want
<fsdasd> EriC^^: it spammed with operation not supported while reading flags
<EriC^^> yeah it does that on some files
<fsdasd> EriC^^: so with that command ran on usr and etc I should be all good?
<EriC^^> yeah
<fsdasd> EriC^^: those commands*
<fsdasd> Thank you!
<fsdasd> :>
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<fsdasd> I'm very new to this especially with VPS so thanks for being so patient
<aaron_> hi
<aaron_> hi
<EriC^^> np at all
<zerOnepal> hi there all, what is the best way to completely remove a installed packaged on ubuntu ?? Eg: # apt-get remove --purge nginx doesn't remove nginx-core and nginx-common installed before by # apt-get install nginx , Also the nginx process keeps running even after removal.
<EriC^^> zerOnepal: hmm try sudo apt-get autoremove
<zerOnepal> Eric^^ what if I installed nginx as: # dpkg -i nginx.deb
<Swinc> join ##crawl
<balareth>  #sexo
<EriC^^> zerOnepal: it's the same i guess, if the packages aren't needed it might say so
<zerOnepal> EriC^^ shouldn't  apt-get or dpkg responsible for complete removal of pkg: Eg nginx, and its dependencies {nginx-core, nginx-common}
<zerOnepal> EriC^^ I mean with apt-get remove
<EriC^^> zerOnepal: *shrug*
<EriC^^> zerOnepal: apt-get needs a remove all dependencies recursively feature, like pacman has, maybe some day i guess..
<vlt> vlt: Goto chrome://settings/fonts and change from ISO-8859-1 to UTF-8.
<dreamcat4> EriC^^: use defoster to keep track of your packages, and use 'apt-get autoremove' to uninstall orphaned dependencies
<zerOnepal> EriC^^ are you arch user too ??
<rajnish> guys anyone know open source vxml browser
<rajnish> plz help me
<dreamcat4> sudo apt-get install debfoster deborphan ; man debfoster
<EriC^^> zerOnepal: have it in a vm
<rajnish> debfoster ?
<EriC^^> dreamcat4: thanks i'll check that out
<dreamcat4> it's the best way i've found, trust me
<zerOnepal> EriC^^ thanks dude
<rajnish> plz guys i need to install open vxml browser and want to play vxml file plz help
<mcphail> Doesn't aptitude solve this problem automatically?
<svetlana> rajnish: hi.
<svetlana> rajnish: it does not appear to be packaged for Ubuntu, does it?
<svetlana> rajnish: vxml, if I interpreted correctly, is a voicexml thing -- a spec, not software. If not, please clarify what you're referring to.
<rajnish> ok .. i want to run vxml file and i am looking for vxml browser which is to be install in any linux machine currently vxml file is running in cisco ios browser and i am looking for free open source solution for vxml
<rajnish> svetlana
<rajnish> hi svetlana plz help me
<jazon> Hello, I come here for some help with bind9 on Ubuntu12.04 LTS, since I upgrade bind9 start failing, I search on google some help but all I found don't work.
<jazon> My paste of apt-get install -f : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-140648
<cfhowlett> !in | rajnish
<ubottu> rajnish: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<jazon> I want to do dist-upgrade but I don't know if what I had to do before, I fear about lost data
<k1l> jazon: apt-get dist-upgrade will not upgrade to the new ubuntu release
<jazon> k1l, I read (I don't remember where) that upgrade Ubuntu in 14.04 LTS
<k1l> jazon: what is your goal? what is your actual ubuntu?
<jazon> 12.04 LTS
<k1l> and you want to upgrade to 14.04?
<jazon> my goal : first fix bind9, second why not upgrade to the last LTS. It's my web server so I thing it can be good to upgrade
<jazon> (Sorry if my english isn't very good, I'm French and not very good in English
<cfhowlett> jazon, 12.04 is still supported.  if it works for you, keep it.  if you choose to upgrade, sudo do-release-upgrade will bring you to 14.04.1.  BUT 12.04 is supported until 2017.  choose wisely.
<cfhowlett> !fr | jazon
<ubottu> jazon: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<k1l> yes, sudo do-release-upgrade is th command to do a cli upgrade
<jazon> cfhowlett, I don't know 12.04 is supported until 2017, I think it's no more supprted since 14.04
<cfhowlett> jazon, LTS is supported for 5 years  :)
<jazon> so, I just want to fix bind9 if 12.04 is supported :)
<k1l> jazon: better ask in the french channel. i dont speak french. but the error message from bind9 is important to fix the issue
<JumpY> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<stevenm> If I have an app that'll open PNG... is the process of associating that app with Mime Type image/png just a case of adding MimeType=image/png; to the desktop launcher?
<svetlana> !mime
<svetlana> sorry, ignore that
<cfhowlett> svetlana, /msg ubottu !triggergoeshere     will trigger ubottu to you privately
<evgeniy> Hello, guys help me install driver wi-fi rtl8723be thanks
<ceka> hi, do i need this program running on my vps box? /usr/sbin/saslauthd
<ceka> is it somehow related to sshd service?
<svetlana> evgeniy: hi.
<svetlana> evgeniy: a few minutes please.
<svetlana> evgeniy: this driver is included in the linux-firmware package starting from 1.127.4. Check your version using this command: «sudo dpkg -s linux-firmware | grep -i version».
<nbedi> HIII
<nbedi> ubuntu is my fav os
<nbedi> why everyone is sleeping?
<nbedi> :""""""
<cfhowlett> nbedi, this is a support channel, not chat
<cfhowlett> !ot | nbedi
<ubottu> nbedi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<svetlana> people don't ask questions, must be having a nice day :)
<svetlana> i.e. nothing broken, no need to pull hair, etc
<nbedi> thanks for telling but i am having a problem in ubuntu video
<cfhowlett> !details | nbedi
<ubottu> nbedi: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<nbedi> nobody is chatting so how i know
<mcphail> nbedi: ask your question. If someone knows they will answer
<nbedi> i am trying to play vlc video and its generating error
<nbedi> input output
<cfhowlett> nbedi, bad video.  try a different one
<nbedi> i have installed ubuntu restricted
<svetlana> nbedi: what if you open terminal and type "file /path/to/the/video_file" replacing it with a real path?
<nbedi> yeah i have used pre installed video player but not working
<nbedi> i am sure my video file is ok
<nrdb> I have a several VMs on a remote computer, when I connect with libvirt -- how do I increase the resolution when I connect with VNC?
<cfhowlett> nbedi, try a different video
 * svetlana sighs
<svetlana> nrdb: I suspect whatever server the VMs run needs to specify the resolution.
<nbedi> is there any new files for playing mp4
<nbedi> i am downloading dagon player
<nrdb> svetlana, ok -- I have been looking (on google) for how, I have yet to find where this is done.
<nbedi> i wanna tell you guys ubuntu have best support
<uovobw> hi *, i am looking for it everywhere but i cannot find it, where is the XDG_RUNTIME_DIR env variable set? tia
<svetlana> nrdb: what gui server are the VMs running, -- vnc?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<svetlana> if so: which vnc server software specifically?
<nrdb> svetlana, it seems so.
<nrdb> svetlana, yes
<svetlana> nrdb: right, a lot depends on which vnc server it is :)
<nrdb> svetlana, I managing (on the server) with virsh.
<svetlana> nrdb: virsh is a virtualisation platform... what software are the vms themselves running?
<svetlana> nrdb: what virsh does is mentioned at http://linux.die.net/man/1/virsh briefly, it does not do remote desktop :)
<nrdb> svetlana, ubuntu 14.04 server
<svetlana> nrdb: okay, I would check the process list on one of the VMs and look for a vnc server there -- then figure out which vnc server it is, specifically
<nrdb> svetlana, ok
<ceka> do i need this program running? /usr/sbin/saslauthd
<agent_white> Ohno
<ceka> ?
<svetlana> ceka: hi. «sudo dpkg -S /usr/sbin/saslauthd» will tell you which package it belongs to.
<Vinnie24> Jordan_U: hey man you on ?
<svetlana> ceka: then «apt-cache show package_name» will give you information (including a description, and whether the package is optional or not).
<k1l> ceka: its used for mail encyryption etc.
<svetlana> k1l: I am trying to give people fishing rods. :)
<k1l> ceka: well, not encryption of the mail, but encrypted transport and auth methods
<ceka> hmm so if i dont use email outside world i dont need this
<k1l> ceka: there might be other services you run that need this. i dont know what you run on your system etc
<nrdb> svetlana, the VMs are not running a vnc server at all.  I thought it was something to do with the virtual graphics card being accessed though the vnc protocol.
<svetlana> hmm, vnc protocol involves a server running somewhere tho
<ceka> sshd & fossil-scm
<ceka> oh and pptpd
<svetlana> nrdb: maybe ask your host for more help?
<svetlana> ceka: fossil-scm isn't builtin, it being there means that someone is running a small website or a repo -- and it is optional :)
<agent_white> k1l: To further that note -- would is there ways to see all the services using that package?
<svetlana> ceka: http://fossil-scm.org/index.html/doc/trunk/www/index.wiki
<ceka> Package: sasl2-bin
<svetlana> ceka: (and I came to that page by typing 'fossil scm' at a web search engine, duckduckgo.com)
<nrdb> svetlana, unfortunately I am it.
<k1l> ceka: i bet pptpd is using that. but svetlana gave you some commands to lookm after that
<llutz> agent_white: "aptitude why sasl2-bin"
<ceka> svetlana: yes, i comiled it from source (fossil)
<k1l> ceka: and pptpd is not secure anymore.
<ceka> compiled*
<svetlana> nini all, I will come back next evening
<agent_white> llutz: Ooo nice! Thank you.
<k1l> ceka: http://poptop.sourceforge.net/dox/protocol-security.phtml  i really would change to another vpn protocol
<llutz> agent_white: that won't tell you what service needs it, but at least what packages. finding out the rest is homework :)
<ceka> k1l: what happened?
<ceka> with pptpd?
<ceka> nvmd
<k1l> ceka: its from 2005. so i doubt you ever had a secure vpn running the last 10 years.
<Vinnie24> can someone please help in installing printer drivers ?
<Vinnie24> its a canon
<ceka> k1l: hah, glad i never had pptpd installed only once this time
<Vinnie24> downloaded the driver files but got no idea what to do wit them
<OpenTokix> Vinnie24: I doubt you need drivers for a canon printer.
<OpenTokix> Vinnie24: Just go in to printer configuration and add printer, - all modern printers can talk CPL
<Vinnie24> well i want to connect to it wirelessly
<OpenTokix> Vinnie24: it is still CPL, and you search for a network printer.
<Vinnie24> did that
<Vinnie24> it didnt find it
<OpenTokix> Add ip of the printer
<Vinnie24> how do i know it
<OpenTokix> Have you connected the printer to the wireless network?
<Vinnie24> yes
<OpenTokix> Vinnie24: I would use nmap and just can your network. - Is this your homenetwork?
<Vinnie24> yep
<cfhowlett> !patience | Vinnie24
<ubottu> Vinnie24: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Vinnie24> cfhowlett: ?
<ceka> thanks, pptpd removed.
<Vinnie24> OpenTokix: and how do i access nmap after installing it
<OpenTokix> Vinnie24: terminal
<Vinnie24> and whats the command ?
<OpenTokix> cfhowlett: I am currently helping him
<agent_white> Vinnie24: Zenmap is the GUI frontend to nmap.
<OpenTokix> Vinnie24: if you home network is 192.168.1.X  -you write: nmap 192.168.1.0/24
<agent_white> If you prefer.
<cocoa117> anyone know any cli program that generate ubuntu system information, such as hardware and kernel version, disk partition, ip address etc...
<OpenTokix> Vinnie24: will take a while, but then in the list you look for your canon printer
<hateball> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.2ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 210 kB, installed size 486 kB
<Ben64> cocoa117: depends exactly what you want. lshw, uname, parted -l, ifconfig
<cocoa117> Ben64, would there be one can generate all, lshw is only hardware related, but i need more software level
<Vinnie24> weird
<llutz> OpenTokix:faster is " nmap -sP... "     no need for portscanning
<Vinnie24> some of the smart phones and TV showed in the house, not my iphone and printer though
<Ben64> cocoa117: what do you mean more software level
<OpenTokix> llutz: yes
<OpenTokix> llutz: I was thinking of minimizing typo-issues
<cocoa117> Ben64, more OS level, how much swap is set, disk partitions, ip address, routing tables
<hateball> cocoa117: inxi is nice
<hateball> !info inxi
<ubottu> inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.28-1 (utopic), package size 108 kB, installed size 496 kB
<Ben64> cocoa117: again, if you ask exactly what you want you'll get a better answer. free, parted, ifconfig, route
<cocoa117> hateball, thanks i google it
<hateball> cocoa117: no need to google, apt-get install inxi && man inxi
<elm669> exit
<OpenTokix> Vinnie24: I am guessing your printer is not on the wifi yet. - And your phone is often "hidden" - ie. dont answer on ping
<Vinnie24> OpenTokix: well it already is because when i first configured it a spent a while trying to connect it, and when i had window sinstalled i had to do was install the drivers and everyting would work fine, so it already is connected to the network
<OpenTokix> Vinnie24: ok, and you dont know the ip of the printer- If the printer have a display, you can probablyu navigate thru the printer menu t see it
<Vinnie24> tried that
<OpenTokix> And?
<Vinnie24> idk man
<Vinnie24> cant find it
<Vinnie24> im going into options
<Vinnie24> think i got it
<Vinnie24> its ipv4 address right ?
<footer> Hi all. I build emacs using dmg package
<footer> Can anyone please tell me how can I wipe all the data it set?
<footer> and remove it completely
<fr0ggie> I need a kernel from 25 nov or newer, what are my options? I'm needing a working tw68 driver
<Vinnie24> OpenTokix: its the ipv4 right ?
<choki> I dont know, but my ubuntu is slow. I have lots of files on my desktop. May this be the problem?
<Vinnie24> should it be something like this 192.168.1.16 ?
<OpenTokix> Vinnie24: yes
<OpenTokix> Vinnie24: yes
<Vinnie24> yeah well when i click on find
<Vinnie24> nothing shows up
<k1l> fr0ggie: what specifically do you need?
<hikenboot> hi, let me start by saying this is in no way bashing linux...I love it. However I have always had one major complaint. I always thought the windows file manager (as it is in server 2012r2 is significantly better. I have tried nautilus and dolphine and the one with xfce...is there anything better in the way of installable file managers?
<choki> hikenboot: i use pcmanfm all the time and im really happy with
<LigH> Hello. Can you suggest me any public FTP archive with really a lot of files and subdirectories? I need to test a crash in a tool and can't publish a corporate's FTP access details...
<fr0ggie> k1l: tw68 driver, as i said above.
<k1l> fr0ggie: the latest build on 14.04 is from 15.12.2014. http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-meta_3.13.0.44.51/changelog
<fr0ggie> Because on upgrading to 14.04 the tw68v2 driver no longer builds
<k1l> fr0ggie: so you might be more specific than just "i need a kernel newer than 15.11.2014"
<fr0ggie> k1l: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commits/master/drivers/media/pci/tw68/tw68-video.c
<fr0ggie> [media] vb2-dma-sg: move dma_(un)map_sg here …
<fr0ggie> Hans Verkuil authored on Nov 24, 2014  mchehab committed on Nov 25, 2014
<k1l> fr0ggie: yes, but which kernel?
<fr0ggie> No clue.
<hikenboot> thanks for that info choki
<k1l> fr0ggie: did you file a bug for ubuntu for that?
<mcphail> fr0ggie: you can install a kernel from the mainline repo or build from scratch
<k1l> fr0ggie: maybe they can ship that i patch in the regular kernels
<fr0ggie> k1l: In newer kernels the driver is in the mainline kernel
<mcphail> fr0ggie: only security fixes are likely to be backported to the stock kernel
<k1l> fr0ggie: yes but what kernels exactly?
<fr0ggie> No idea. Not sure where to find what version it went mainline, sir.
<k1l> fr0ggie: you know the kernels are numbered, right? so which kernel do you need?
<kulwantSingh> hello
<kulwantSingh> wanted help
<kulwantSingh> ?
<fr0ggie> k1l: Dont know and i'm not really feeling the whole download random kernel source tarballs and look for drivers/media/pci/tw68/ ;)
<k1l> fr0ggie: i strongly suggest you file a bug so the kernel team know that and can ship the patch with the regular kernels.
<kulwantSingh> how to change the brightness on ubuntu 13.10 machine ?
<k1l> fr0ggie: in the meantime you can use a most recent mainline kernel
<k1l> !mainline | fr0ggie
<ubottu> fr0ggie: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<fr0ggie> There is not a patch.
<k1l> ...
<mcphail> fr0ggie: if there is a git commit there is a patch ;)
<kulwantSingh> hello everyone new to channel need help!
<kulwantSingh> not able to change the brightness in ubuntu 13.10
<kulwantSingh> ?
<k1l> fr0ggie: either you ask for help or you tell me what to do. but both at the same time doesnt work :)
<k1l> kulwantSingh: upgrade to 14.04. 13.10 is not supported any more. so i dont think anyone will fix something on software that is dead anyway
<kulwantSingh> thanks @k1l
<Fib0112358132134> Greetings.
<LigH> Hello. Can you suggest me any public FTP archive with really a lot of files and subdirectories? I need to test a crash in a tool and can't publish a corporate's FTP access details...
<archer__> uit
<archer__> quit
<archer__> clear
<archer__> exit
<OpenTokix> LigH: ftp.sunet.se
<OpenTokix> archer__: /quit
<footer> Hi I installed emacs with dpkg how can I remove that?
<LigH> OpenTokix: Thanks ... now looking for a directory with ~1000 entries ...
<k1l> footer: you did install from a .deb package?
<footer> k1l: yes
<k1l> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<footer> k1l: package 'emacs' is not installed
<footer> k1l: but emacs is installed
<k1l> footer: search dpkg for what its called: dpkg -l | grep emacs
<k1l> or grep -i emacs if its written with some capital letters
<footer> hmm, don't see it
<footer> strange
<footer> no output
<k1l> dpkg -l | grep -i emacs
<footer> k1l: oho wait I built it
<footer> with make and make install
<k1l> make uninstall?
<OpenTokix> LigH: ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/Internet-documents/internet-drafts/
<footer> aha done, k1l
<footer> that's it?
<k1l> footer: depends on what the dev put into the uninstall script.
<JovanJ> Hello, does any one knows why my localhost redirects to mt-example.com ?
<footer> k1l: i see thanks :)
<JovanJ> I havent changed anything except I runned command sudo a2enmod rewrite
<moppers_> Hello. I've messed up really badly and zeroed the superblock on both drives of a raid mirror. Nothing else was changed. I can't figure out how to get the data back.
<k1l> JovanJ: seems you ran a howto and did blindly copy the commands?
<JovanJ> k1l , I've found that command here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48362/how-to-enable-mod-rewrite-in-apache
<k1l> JovanJ: no, before that
<LigH> OpenTokix: Thank you, that may have helped.
<JovanJ> k1l , no I haven't added anything really.
<OpenTokix> LigH: yw
<k1l> JovanJ: come on. how did you setup the whole system?
<JovanJ> k1l I've this apache on my linux for few years. And today I tried to enable mod-rewrite so I can use it for clients site, nothing else.
<k1l> JovanJ: so you did set it up some years ago using a howto and didnt change the example adress to your real adress.
<k1l> JovanJ: see this tip: https://kb.mediatemple.net/questions/2010/How+do+I+install+a+LAMP+stack+to+my+server%3F#dv_developer/Overview
<JovanJ> No. I've used localhost as adress for a long time, and now I am stuck with that redirect.
<Annabel_> Does anyone know of an alternative to "onboard" (on screen keyboard) please? :)
<moppers_> Hello. I've messed up really badly and zeroed the superblock on both drives of a raid mirror. Nothing else was changed. I can't figure out how to get the data back.
<lathiat> moppers_: have you saved the output of proc/mdstat or mdadm --examine anywhere?
<moppers_> lathiat: Not from before the superblock was wiped
<lathiat> moppers_: ohac tually being a raid mirror, thats not so bad
<lathiat> moppers_: its worse with a raid5
<lathiat> moppers_: basically, in theory, if you re-create the array with the same parameters, you should still be able to read it
<moppers_> lathiat: Yes that is my thought.
<JovanJ> Why my localhost redirects to mt-example.com ?
<moppers_> lathiat: Thew last time i did this, we had the older mdadm and you could just remove the superblock and mount the disk. I didnt know it had changed and now i cant mount it
<fr0ggie> k1l: looks like 3.19 is needed for this, since it came somewhere between 3.17.1 and 3.19 *and* isnt enabled as a module by default, even thought dang near every other driver in drivers/media/pci is... so i get to build a kernel and have everything get screwed up when apt-get decides "Oh hey there's a newer kernel not containing all the drivers you need" and updates me. Smh.
<lathiat> moppers_: http://linux.die.net/man/8/mdadm
<fr0ggie> Also -- Linux camserv 3.14.4-031404-generic #201405130853 SMP Tue May 13 12:54:33 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lathiat> moppers_: Build Mode
<fr0ggie> #201405130853 *raised eyebrow*
<JovanJ> Please someone help me how I can fix my problem.
<tau> hello. which packages do i have to install on linux to have wireless working? i have the wicd-gtk but the wi-fi isn't being listed when i scan.
<lathiat> moppers_: also check  /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf it may have the raid config
<lauksas> Hello all. Can someone give some information of how do I suggest a feature on Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !contribute | lauksas
<ubottu> lauksas: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<cfhowlett> !wireless | tau
<ubottu> tau: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<moppers_> lathiat: yes it has the old config info in mdadm.conf but it's just the uuid of the raid and confirmation of 1.2 superblock
<lauksas> Thanks @ubottu
<moppers_> lauksas: Oh, and the array name as well
<hazarda> wtf
<moppers_> so if i build with the same name and superblock format, it should be ok?
<lathiat> moppers_: yeah so basically use that info to recreate it and you should be OK, I would use  --assume-clean to stop it syncing in case you get somethign wrong
<hazarda> teach me a zenmap
<cfhowlett> hazarda, check your channel.  this isn't a teaching channel
<lauksas> moppers_ didn't get it.
<moppers_> Didn't get what?
<lauksas> What does an array has to be with contribution?
<moppers_> lauksas: Oh that wasn't meant for you. Please ignore it.
<lauksas> No problem moppers_
<vishnu> how can i install hadoop in ubuntu 14.04\
<Guest16607> please help me
<cfhowlett> !ask | Guest16607
<ubottu> Guest16607: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest16607> any one here
<Guest16607> please help
<cfhowlett> Guest16607, ASK - YOUR - QUESTION
<bruxC> Hello, needing help with what I believe to be permission based issues with sabnzb attempting to making (writing) files in a directory. I'm extremely new to linux and I've tried a few things but to no avail.
<Guest39241> hello
<Guest39241> i need some help with configuring access to webdav
<cmt29> In the wicd wireless_settings.conf file, the manpage says that use_settings_globally should be 0|1. The KDE WICD gui automatically configures this as False|True. Does this matter?
<saleem> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<saleem> hi, how can i properly install nvidia driver on precise? sudo apt-get install nvidia-current installs the driver but im not getting a proper display , im on nvidia NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [GeForce GT 520] (rev a1) GPU
<annabel_> Go to settings -> additional drivers
<annabel_> http://i.stack.imgur.com/QyzAp.png
<k1l> on newer ubuntus its called: systemsettings -> software and updates -> last tab
<saleem> annabel_, i tried that at first but it failed to install the driver for me so i installed it manually
<annabel_> i don't know then sorry, i have a 760 on my hac, but i never put linux on that and a 210 on my media server that works great with settings -> additional drivers
<k1l> saleem: what error?
<k1l> and what did you install manually then?
<hateball> saleem: if you dont use the GUI it wont (I think) blacklist the nouveau driver if you install binary packages
<hateball> lsmod will reveal the truth
<backbox> hi
<saleem> hateball, here is lsmod paste http://pastie.org/9934975
<saleem> i will blacklist nouveau myself if that is must
<k1l> saleem: honestly i would try to get the ubuntu driver to work. so you get updates and dont need to reinstall every time a kernel upgrade comes in
<hateball> k1l: if I understood it right he didnt use a ppa, rather apt-get official repo
<saleem> k1l, yes thats what i want myself not messing with graphics drivers everytime
<k1l> hateball: i think he installed the driver from nvidia website
<saleem> no i used ppa
<hateball> at any rate, neither nvidia nor noeveau driver appears loaded
<k1l> what ppa?
<moppers_> lathiat: couldnt get the raid to work. just going to restore from backup :(
<saleem> this one http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu
<k1l> and what ubuntu is it?
<saleem> precise
<k1l> ah well, 12.04 is pretty old with kernel and drivers for recent video cards
<moppers_> think  i will lose 6 months worth of torrents (yea right, like i care) and about 2 weeks worth of code i wrote
<saleem> i have multiple precise and trusty installations , this is new openbox installation that started giving me display issue , never faced it previously
<williamrocker> where can i get support for program written in c?
<williamrocker> where can i get support for program written in c?
<k1l> saleem: well, the reports i see tell that this card should run with the standard nvidia driver shipped by ubuntu 12.04
<williamrocker> where can i get support for program written in c???
<cfhowlett> williamrocker, ##c  iirc
<k1l> williamrocker: dont spam
<williamrocker> okay sorry
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<williamrocker> but no one answers in ##c
<williamrocker> :
<williamrocker> :(
<k1l> williamrocker: this is absolutely no reason to spam this channel which is not related to ##c
<cfhowlett> williamrocker, not an ubuntu issue
<Pici> williamrocker: Perhaps because they have a quiet on unidentified users... so they can't see your questions.  Register and identify first.
<williamrocker> Okay thanks Pici :) to others im sorry if I upset you
<williamrocker> oh how can i register myself in #ubuntu channel?
<williamrocker> so no one uses my users name
<hateball> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<williamrocker> thx
<Bombo> hi
<backbox> hiii
<jamil> hi all, some times windows refuse to render as in: http://imgur.com/gteDTXd,S7FipJz
<k1l> saleem: so i would start with using ppa-purge to get rid of that ppa and install the ubuntu original nvidia-current with "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" and see what errors pop up there. so we can dig to the issue behind that
<saleem> k1l, yes i will give this try as well
<natuzi> I changed my dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf. If I use a VPN, the dns connection is between my vpn connection and my isp or my real connection adn my isp?
<OpenTokix> natuzi: Depends on your routing table
<ceka> thanks for help & info.
<Bombo> i changed the alternative for gl from mesa to nvidia with this command: 'update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf' to '/usr/lib/nvidia-331/ld.so.conf              8604      Auto-Modus' but after reboot it's again set to '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf   500       manueller Modus' and the nvidia driver is not used. how can i fix this?
<Bombo> (using ubuntu 14.04)
<Bombo> i don't see where it is changed at boot
<natuzi> OpenTokix: Thanks I'll look closer and try to learn this routing table thing
<OpenTokix> natuzi: what do you want to do?
<natuzi> OpenTokix: I just want to know if the dns connection is taken by my vpn or not. I heard that you can have a vpn connection but if your dns is set up by your isp, they can know your web history.
<OpenTokix> natuzi: yes, but it might be hard to connect to your vpn-provider if you dont have any dns-records.
<natuzi> OpenTokix: If I just change it to opendns (change the permissions of resolv.conf to read only) and set up a vpn connection, is it ok?
<OpenTokix> natuzi: why read only?
<OpenTokix> natuzi: configure your network correctlyu instead. - opendns is ok, but not optimal
<JovanJ> Does anyone knows why localhost works for me, and when I add folder and file to var/www for example localhost/clients does not works?
<vatrinux>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER vatrinux gmgofvczjvha
<natuzi> OpenTokix: I said "read only" because in the resolv.conf file I can read (noobly): "YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN".  Do you know better dns servers instead of opendns?
<MonkeyDust> vatrinux  change your password!
<MonkeyDust> vatrinux  and make sure you enter you credentials in a safe irc windows
<niee> how to export ssl sertificate from google chrom in my Ubuntu?
<niee> any one to help me please?
<MasterOfDisaster> niee: uhm... a trusted CA cert? a personal cert?
<realBigfoot> Guys, is there a way to black list packages that ubuntu suggest to update ?
<genii> !pinning | realBigfoot
<ubottu> realBigfoot: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<realBigfoot> genii: thanks... there is an update do xorg server for intel... which I have intel/nvidia. last time i have updated this... i could not use more nvidia....
<realBigfoot> genii: do you know how safe it is to update it ?
<genii> realBigfoot: No idea, sorry. A lot I think would depend on specific video cards and so on.
<realBigfoot> genii: I see... i should blacklist this one :) thanks...
<SonikkuAmerica> Sometimes I walk in here and think all the Ubuntu users bought a machine that utilizes NVIDIA Optimus
<realBigfoot> SonikkuAmerica: lol
<realBigfoot> Nvidia optimus and ubuntu, doesn't combine...
<SonikkuAmerica> If you use Bumblebee, it should
<realBigfoot> it just gave me headaches :P
<realBigfoot> SonikkuAmerica: bad call.. i have already tried this one... and ok... it worked
<boodllebat> i need little bit of help with sockets
<realBigfoot> but i lost support to display driver
<realBigfoot> s/display driver/display port
<realBigfoot> and i use display port on my monitor... if I use vga I can't reach max resolution...
<imbezol> is it possible to create additional ecryptfs mountpoints that will automount on login?
<JovanJ> Why var/www/html file is locked?
<realBigfoot> JovanJ: because you need to be root or have permission to read/write/execute.. on /var/*
<boodllebat> JovanJ: chmod it to whatever you want
<MonkeyDust> imbezol  yes, you can create mountable partitions, as separate files
<MonkeyDust> imbezol  what do you want to do with it?
<imbezol> MonkeyDust: i want to create a new directory on a sata drive to move a lot of longer term storage type stuff into
<imbezol> MonkeyDust: thus freeing up more ssd for higher performance stuff
<niee> MasterOfDisaster yes. this is the text http://pastebin.com/7qarFzmc
<MonkeyDust> imbezol  all right, moment, here's what you do (looking it up)
<imbezol> MonkeyDust: but i'd like both my existing homedir and the new one to automount on login
<niee> MasterOfDisaster i try to export, but not undarstand how to export, and import after that.
<MonkeyDust> imbezol  in a terminal window: dd if=/dev/zero of=mydisk count=2048000    <-- creates a partition of 1GB, change the size as needed
<imbezol> MonkeyDust: rather than create a loopback, can I just use a directory like a standard ecryptfs setup?
<MonkeyDust> imbezol  then: mkfs -t ext4 mydesk; mkdir ~/mount_point; sudo mount -o loop mydisk ~/mount_point
<MonkeyDust> imbezol  i'm not familiar with encryption, explore the options to find out
<Whitor> Hi all. I'm on 14.04  using Firefox 35.01 on two different computers. I'm trying to sync open tabs... but everything -but- open tabs is syncing. I have verified that tabs is checked on the source side... and even enabled it on the other side as well. no go. any ideas?
<cfhowlett> Whitor, ask mozilla
<Whitor> I tried over in #firefox, but no response yet
<Whitor> I'll try mozilla, thx
<Whitor> #mozilla is invite only  :(
<Whitor> over to the googles
<Whitor> :)
<HoloPed> Hey all, I need to use TTYS0 serial port, how do I disabled the serial console so it's not locked anymore ?
<realBigfoot> genii: Instead of pinning i got using apt-mark hold... :) and worked smoothly .. thanks helping me out
<horaciosmitch> hey
<horaciosmitch> that's it
<Whitor> figgured it out. ... common issue / question.    tabs dont sync, they simply appear in a menu list called 'Tabs from other devices'
<steel767> hi
<philip> hello pls i installed wireshark but when i try using it i get this message:The capture session could not be initiated on interface 'wlan0
<mlindner> Whoever designed how alt + ~ works in Ubuntu deserves to be shot....
<mlindner> Don't throw random number generators into user interfaces
<steel767> I installed havp and clamav. I want to see how much RAM havp process is using. So, I type in terminal ps -u havp -ly --sort rss. And then I sum all values of RSS and it turns out that sum of all theese values is about 20 GB, but I have only 4 GB RAM. Please answer, how is that possible?
<steel767> p.s. sorry for my english
<imbezol> mlindner: i haven't used unity in some time but there used to be a trick to disable it completely
<imbezol> mlindner: it would allow alt-tab to scroll through everything normally rather than group
<auronandace> steel767: try looking at top or htop
<imbezol> mlindner: i think it was a unity plugin
<steel767> auronandace: the same situation with "top" :(
<philip> hello pls i installed wireshark but when i try using it i get this message:The capture session could not be initiated on interface 'wlan0
<auronandace> steel767: are you sure these separate processes are not just sharing the same memory between em?
<HoloPed> Hey all, I need to use TTYS0 serial port, how do I disabled the serial console so it's not locked anymore ?
<natuzi> I'm doing a symbolic link every reboot to use a function of mplayer, how can I do a permanent symbolic link?
<guywhoneedshelp> Hi. My laptop's hard disk crashed and I was thinking of using an ubuntu LiveUSB to create a disk image before attempting repair. However, being an windows user, I'm not sure if I've gotten the commands right. Can someone please tell me if the steps at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Reference_desk/Computing#Using_Ubuntu.3F seem right? Thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> guywhoneedshelp  better ask in #bash, i guess
<WangWL> hello eveyone, I am on ubuntu-mate 14.10, and trying to add a windows 8 local printer, i installed samba packages, but no way, Any idea?
<Whitor> WangWL, are you sure the printer is shared on the w8 machine?
<WangWL> Whitor, i went to that comp, and selected share it
<|--|> file sharing using nautilus don't work, it says No Permission on other Ubuntu Systems and on Windows
<|--|> What could be the problem ?
<mathias____> Hey
<WangWL> I am on ubuntu-mate using caja, should be a ubu common problem
<mathias____> Is it possible to get help here with a wifi trouble?
<MonkeyDust> is mate in the repos, in 14.10?
<auronandace> mathias____: if your wifi trouble is on ubuntu then sure
<bazhang> !find mate-desktop
<ubottu> Found: libmate-desktop-2-17, libmate-desktop-2-17-dbg, libmate-desktop-dev, libmate-desktop-doc, mate-desktop, mate-desktop-common, mate-desktop-dbg, mate-desktop-environment, mate-desktop-environment-core, mate-desktop-environment-extra (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mate-desktop&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, ^
<WangWL> MonkeyDust time ago.
<WangWL> https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<mathias____> Yea it is. I am sometimes gaming and i have noticed like every minute the player on the game starts lagging like micro. I have tried with a wired connection and this doesnt appear then. I have had the same problems on windows but solved it by installing this program: http://www.martin-majowski.de/wlanoptimizer/
<mathias____> How can i solve this on ubuntu?
<curlyears> help, please?
<auronandace> curlyears: you'll need to explain the issue before people can help
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  start with a question
<sauraedron> i have a xml based file with different extension, earlier it used to open in my browser, now when i double clic to open it, it downloads it. i want to view that file in browser rather than downloading it.. not sure how to do that.. need help
<FBI> right click -> open with
<sauraedron> FBI, it opens with firefox but does not display it.. it again asks me " What should firefox do with this file"
<curlyears> help, please?
<curlyears> I just got out of a long hospitaliztion, and I can't remember how to find out which version of Ubuntu I am using
<cfhowlett> curlyears, open a terminal and do this command: lsb_release -a
<Ryukia> hola
<Ryukia> dd
<mathias____> Yea it is. I am sometimes gaming and i have noticed like every minute the player on the game starts lagging like micro. I have tried with a wired connection and this doesnt appear then. I have had the same problems on windows but solved it by installing this program: http://www.martin-majowski.de/wlanoptimizer/.   How can i solve this on ubuntu?
<Ryukia> hola
<Ryukia> hablan español
<Ryukia> ??
<somsip> !es | Ryukia
<cfhowlett> !es | ryu91835
<ubottu> ryu91835: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ryukia> spanish?
<ubottu> Ryukia: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> !es
<ibe> ibi
<ibe_> boone
<ibe_> boone
<ibe_> boon
<MonkeyDust> ibe_  it works, we see you
<k1l> ibe_: ibe please stop that. there is #test for testing with irc.
<ibe_> midgygjhtjiutrohrigrf!!(h'yuegergyujutgnbetufr§d!tgru!gyrtguh!rdhç!trghrtgythf§h!u(§yuçr(y  iohniftri jfe n jlscdbb;hc jbc  jmb, v;fhj, dd buvfngggggggg               sùfjgmburpzurptu'iàar((tèt((t(((t(rehygcnfjhhjv fnnnfgk hugiygityugthfjfd
<ibe_> aithpmog(tptyk
<aarobc> Just got my system76 machine. it's a beast.
<|--|> aarobc, do you know how to share a folder in Ubuntu ?
<aarobc> |--|: depends what you mean by share. Are you talking about over a local network?
<aarobc> like with a windows machine?
<aarobc> Or are you talking about permissions between two users?
<hardtail> does anyone have experience installing the native linux package of autodesk maya?
<omid> hi
<nitish> hi
<MonkeyDust> hardtail  i read here, autodesk maya is supported by red hat and fedora
<nitish> i am new
<cfhowlett> nitish, ask your support question
<omid> welcom nitish
<MonkeyDust> hardtail  "On Linux, the supported distributions are Red Hat Enterprise Linux and Fedora, 64-bit.[19] While Autodesk acknowledges that the application may run on other distributions, it does not support them. "
<hardtail> monkeydust thanks, I saw on the AUtodesk forums some users have it up and running. was just curious if anybody here has done the same
<hos> hi
<mathias____> Hey guys
<hos> i'm using apache server status for Virtualhosts
<mathias____> Can anyone private msg me for help with wifi. I have found a guide but i dont really understand it. I need guidance. Here is the guide: http://audal.nial.se/networkmanager
<hos> but it display all requests for other Vhosts
<bazhang> !wifi | mathias____ have a read
<ubottu> mathias____ have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mofi> hi
<mofi> hi can anybody help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask | mofi,
<ubottu> mofi,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<genii> mofi: Details firs of your problem does help :)
<mofi> gmail is available for ubuntu 14.04 says package missing
<mofi> sorry not avai;able
<cfhowlett> mofi, gmail isn't an app ...
<nitish> i want to know protocol
<mofi> sorry im new in linux
<nitish> mee to
<cfhowlett> nitish, protocol for WHAT?
<mathias____> I still dont find the solution to my problem :/
<nitish> i want to know how it work cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> nitish, IT?  no idea what you're talking about
<pbx> mathias____, give a detailed description of your problem, including what you have tried and what happened when you did. include pastebin links to error messages and other relevant terminal data. tell us what hardware you are using. tell us if you have successfully used the hardware with another OS.  look to get help from the room, not private chat
<mofi> does anybody here make apps using wpf for windows?
<nitish> cfhowlett, i want to know what is protocol
<somsip> mofi: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<somsip> nitish: start here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protocol
<cfhowlett> !details | nitish, before you ask anymore questions READ THIS
<ubottu> nitish, before you ask anymore questions READ THIS: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mofi> ok for ubuntu i want to use macbuntu,can u help me how to do this??
<somsip> !mac | mofi
<ubottu> mofi: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<cfhowlett> !mac | mofi READ this link
<ubottu> mofi READ this link: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<mofi> thnx guys
<mofi> guys can i ask a question regarding to some programming language?
<cfhowlett> mofi, ask in the language channel, e.g. #python
<somsip> mofi: there are dedicated channels for most languages. Ask here, but you may be told to go elsewhere
<mofi> ok i can't see the channels how to find it?
<somsip> !alis | mofi
<ubottu> mofi: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<sauraedron> mofi google them
<bazhang> sauraedron, that wont help here, alis is the way to go, and saying google it is not welcome here at any rate
<dmtarmey> hello i went through troublshooting my sound, but it still dosnt work, it was working before i updated any suggestions as i cant watch youtube or any videos or music
<bazhang> dmtarmey, with pavucontrol and padevchooser?
<bazhang> sauraedron, for example /msg alis list python will show the python channels here on freenode network
<MonkeyDust> *python* would, with the asterisks
<sauraedron> bazhang, sorry
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, no more wildcards needed, it has changed
<ecdhe> a coworker updated Trusty on his lenovo last night and all his USB3 ports stopped working.  Booting a previous kernel from GRUB solves the issue.
<ecdhe> Where should I send the USB3 root hub model number and the version of the broken kernel?
<bazhang> !bug | ecdhe
<ubottu> ecdhe: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ecdhe> bazhang, what's the package for the kernel?
<redhot_> Hi there! How can I build dependency on service startup if service1 needs service2 running before start? But if service2 is not present on system, then service1 runs anyway
<bazhang> ecdhe, linux-image-generic-versionhere? like that?
<ecdhe> bazhang, thanks!
<dmtarmey> hello i went through troublshooting my sound, but it still dosnt work, it was working before i updated any suggestions as i cant watch youtube or any videos or music
<bazhang> dmtarmey, with pavucontrol and padevchooser?
<dmtarmey> bazhang  pavucontrol and padevchoosergot them cant see the problem with them
<dmtarmey> bazhang ???
<dmtarmey> ubuntu isnt for newbies is it ?
<OerHeks> dmtarmey, i don't see why not
<Vge> it's the hardest of win/mac/linux, it's easiest of linuxes
<dmtarmey> i think you need to be a little more advanced because every time you make a little change to your system it seem to break somethink else, and i try for days to fix it and seem to end the day with no result,
<bazhang> dmtarmey, tried a guest user yet
<dmtarmey> who is guest user?
<bazhang> dmtarmey, are you using wine as well as youtube skype and the like as well
<bazhang> dmtarmey, its a guest user account you create
<dmtarmey> i have got wine on my system and skype yes
<dmtarmey> no didnt know about guest user account i will find out about it cheers
<mofi_> hiii
<dmtarmey> iv also changed to xubuntu as my system slowed down
<dmtarmey> bazhang how do i re load unity to see if this is part of the problem
<bazhang> dmtarmey, I am not on unity currently, sorry
<dmtarmey> bazhang what u using
<bazhang> dmtarmey, gnome-shell
<OerHeks> dmtarmey, how about logout, change dm to unity and login ?
<felino> jo
<daftykins> greetings
<Learner> How do I find the C Shell Linux source command syntax,source <file name> argument please?
<kjantin1> Can you recommend a way to record one's desktop on Linux Mint?
<bazhang> ask mintsupport kjantin1
<bazhang> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<daftykins> Learner: you can disguise yourself with a different nickname, but this is still _off topic_ and i bet you're still using 13.04, too.
<daftykins> Learner: please take it elsewhere as you were told last time.
<OerHeks> man csh
<daftykins> (it's that user from intel again)
<divBy0> hey anybody know about using the 'Theme Configuration' app from software center? I don't understand what the names correspond to and I can't find documentation for it
<divBy0> Custom highlight colors, custom panel colors, custom menu colors
<EriC^^> does anybody know how i can get wma files to play?
<divBy0> vlc media player
<EriC^^> i tried that, no dice divBy0
<EriC^^> let me try again
<divBy0> EriC^^: error message? do you have all the gstreamer updates
<Exogar> hey guys, got a problem getting eclipse luna to work with ubuntu. Is this the right place to ask for help? Terminal output here: http://pastebin.com/CsS9MKZa
<daftykins> WMA would play fine if they don't contain DRM
<kjantin1> ubottu: ok thanks. I thought Ubuntu and Mint were related. Yes I am in that room, it's just very small and quiet. :)
<ubottu> kjantin1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> EriC^^: ^
<daftykins> kjantin1: it's on a different network, are you sure you're connected to the other server?
<ikonia> `/window 26
<ikonia> oops
<EriC^^> divBy0: daftykins yeah i downloaded all the gstreamer stuff and restricted-extras
<divBy0> its gtk-theme-config
<kjantin1> daftykins: you mean, i can't access #linuxmint-help via irc.freenode server?
<EriC^^> vlc just keeps starting in a loop, no error msgs or anything
<daftykins> kjantin1: correct. if you read ubottu's factoid, it states irc.spotchat.org
<LabCoatNomad> hey guys, two questions. One how do I downgrade VituralBox 4.3 to 4.2? ive done some google searches but nothing easy seems to come up. can i apt-get install a specific version?
<jhutchins> EriC^^: You can launch vlc in a console window so you can see error messages.
<kjantin1> daftykins: I just tried that it told me that my account name is rejected.
<some-ubuntu-user> ok, so... ubuntu 14.10... no changes to anything with the system for like over a week. no recent updates to anything driver or kernel related, mainly just git and image magick. not been having any issues at all in the past. went afk for like 5 minutes, came back and the monitor was in sleep mode and i couldn't get it out.
<jhutchins> EriC^^: Sounds like it might be a bad file.
<divBy0> EriC^^: run vlc from a terminal and look at the output
<EriC^^> jhutchins: just tried that, nothing, i tried a bunch of files, ill try more
<some-ubuntu-user> i had to REISUB to restart. when i restarted it went into sleep mode again right after the grub screen
<yalchin-38> всем привет !!
<some-ubuntu-user> anybody have any ideas?
<daftykins> kjantin1: i think you need to look up some info on how to connect to another server with your chosen IRC client. this isn't on topic here, you might ask #freenode for some help
<kjantin1> daftykins: Right. Will try to find support on how to find support. This stuff is so easy. :(
<daftykins> some-ubuntu-user: boot recovery and pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if X even gets as far as starting
<daftykins> kjantin1: welcome to running Mint instead of Ubuntu. your choice ;)
<EriC^^> divBy0: it doesn't mention anything except that it can't find the artist name at last.fm
<EriC^^> vlc shoots up to 100+% in top
<divBy0> EriC^^: how big is this file?
<divBy0> anyone know how to use gtk-theme-config? I don't know what the different settings change : https://lowtechlinux.wordpress.com/2014/05/01/customize-gtk3-gtk2-theme-colours-ubuntu/
<daftykins> EriC^^: would another sample be of any use to you? :)
<EriC^^> divBy0: jhutchins daftykins nevermind it was a bad file :D thanks!
<Exogar> hey guys, got a problem getting eclipse luna to work with ubuntu. Is this the right place to ask for help? Terminal output here: http://pastebin.com/CsS9MKZa
<daftykins> Exogar: so i guess it's not working as well as you claimed recently, eh? :)
<daftykins> Exogar: someone might reply, but java dev channels would probably be more useful since people have probably dealt with that before
<abd> ciao
<abd> !list
<tubbo> is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to ubuntu 14.10 without needing to use the GUI?
<ubottu> abd: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tubbo> i have a server and i'd rather not take it down since i can't repeat its configuration, that i wish to upgrade to ubu 14
<abd> !list
<daftykins> tubbo: you can't go direct. you have to go to 14.04 first, then to 14.10 - but why leave LTS?
<abd> !list
<daftykins> abd: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<abd> !list
<abd> !list
<OerHeks> abd, all torrents are here friend http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<tubbo> daftykins: that's ok, i can deal with 14.04...i just want the apt repos to have up-to-date versions of my software...
<daftykins> tubbo: well you should make a backup regardless of your plan, it's not guaranteed to be flawless
<tubbo> daftykins: yeah i definitely wil
<tubbo> will*
<some-ubuntu-user> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/JYx578mA
<Exogar> daftykins, well i got one problem solved recently but they keep stacking up x.x
<some-ubuntu-user> my guess is it's something to do with: radeon_dri2_flip_event_handler: Pageflip completion event has impossible msc.. as those are the last lines
<tubbo> daftykins: it's just an IRC bouncer so no biggie if i lose data...i just don't have a chef cookbook for the box so i can't simply kill the old one and rebuild it as 14
<daftykins> some-ubuntu-user: if you have multiple kernels try booting an older one *just to see*
<divBy0> anyone here good with editing gtk?
<MortezaE> Hi. wanna buy a USB Dial-up modem. Which Chip has Ubuntu better support for?
<divBy0> gtk theming
<some-ubuntu-user> daftykins: i'll see if it's listed in grub, thanks
<evilrob> I'm trying to create an unattended install iso for 14.04, but I've not found a working example.
<evilrob> does anyone have some pointers to working examples or troubleshooting for such things?
<divBy0> if someone could help me just find the documentation for it i just cant figure out what these lines are referring to and what i'm editing without trial and error 		/* Default color scheme */
<divBy0> @define-color bg_color #202020;
<divBy0> @define-color fg_color #bbbbbb;
<ki7rw> my mouse randomly stops responding but if i do this key sequence the mouse starts responding again: ctrl-alt-f1 then ctrl-alt-f7 - ubuntu 14.04 64 bit currently using nvidia-331 driver (the nouveau driver does the same thing)
<ki7rw>   after the key sequence the desktop sometimes comes back quickly and sometimes very slowly
<ki7rw> http://pastebin.com/eykV5VcS
<pyoor> Hi all.  I'm having an issue importing a certificate.  When I try to import the cert, I get an alert to enter in my password for the gnome2 key storage.  I apparently lost this so I deleted my keyring but after setting a new password, it still won't let me unlock this keyring
<MrSassyPants> I may have shot up my networking configuration, NetworkManager no longer seems to work properly. Is there some procedure to restore it to working order?
<pyoor> I've deleted the ~/.local/share/keyrings/login.keyring to no avail
<pyoor> any ideas?
<m3n3chm0> anybody here is using Firefox on Ubuntu, Xubuntu in my case or any other derivate Ubuntu distribution ¿???
<m3n3chm0> please confirm in that case :)
 * ki7rw uses firefox
<ki7rw> and chrome
<OerHeks> m3n3chm0, so what is your real question ?
<teward> m3n3chm0: that's not really a support question, what specifically is your question?
<m3n3chm0>  my problem is just inmy Xubuntu laptop Toshiba a660 13T with 4GB and Nvidia dedicated 1GB ram my Firefox is a holy crap about the speed or charge... I've tested all tips found on the NET without success.. pipelining, deactivating all addons (i only use ublock, and two or three more of them..))
<m3n3chm0> so i'm findind out what exactly the problem is...
<m3n3chm0>  i'm in a laptop xubuntu 63 bits and also firefox 64 i guess... i tried to install firefox 32 bits but the results were the same :S
<m3n3chm0> it's lagging a bit time.. about 3-4 seconds charging the webs it's strange...
<m3n3chm0> as you know in windows Firefox is working like a charm , in this same machine
<m3n3chm0> i tested more distros... but Xubuntu is very light i think about the XFCE no problems... so why is Firefox having this bad performance ??¿¿
<m3n3chm0> OerHeks teward  ?=
<OerHeks> m3n3chm0, yes, FF is awefully slow.
<OerHeks> crap imho
<teward> m3n3chm0: that's not new.  you could go and install chrome or something, which does run faster
<m3n3chm0> yes but my question is why in windows is running well in linux FF not ?¿
<m3n3chm0> very anoyed
<teward> m3n3chm0: FYI you didn't actually *ask* that question, and you're comparing apples and oranges
<m3n3chm0> so anybody is using Firefox here ? a faster firefox i guess in order to know what exactly the configuration of that person is ? :)
<jhutchins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OerHeks> m3n3chm0, don't compare win & linux. totally different OS and FF build.
<jhutchins> m3n3chm0: It's probably your network configuration.
<MonkeyDust> m3n3chm0  try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10162010/
<prpl> hi, I installed xubuntu 14.04 to usb using unetbootin and am having a hard time with password at localhost:631
<jhutchins> m3n3chm0: How much ram do you have?
<OerHeks> jhutchins, happens here also, ff takes a lot of time to open a simple webpage.
<m3n3chm0> jhutchins no way... i just tried pipelining ipv6 diasbled and a hundred and 50 more tips from the interent forums etc...
<m3n3chm0> jhutchins  4GB intel i5
<m3n3chm0> 1gb nvidia with propietary driver..
<m3n3chm0> MonkeyDust ok, i'm going to see that post thanks for the help
<jhutchins> m3n3chm0: Maybe it's vodaphone.
<Kanerix> on 14.10, where is PATH= declared? It's not in .bashrc and I can't find it.
<jhutchins> ipv6 DNS can be a problem.
<m3n3chm0> jhutchins vodafone ? mmmm maybe
<jhutchins> m3n3chm0: There are other browsers.
<m3n3chm0> but in chrome chromium going well FF not...
<m3n3chm0> i Know but i would like to continue using firefox jeje
<m3n3chm0> jhutchins how much MB do you have with google fiber ¿?
<jhutchins> m3n3chm0: I have 1Gb.
<m3n3chm0> :O wow :)
<jhutchins> m3n3chm0: On a fairly new system with ssd I get pretty close to that up & down, on older systems with real hard drives I get about 500M down, 750M up.
<WangWL> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jhutchins> m3n3chm0: In practice I rarely get over 400M down limited by the remote and the net.
<WangWL> XD
<Kanerix> jhutchins, that's the problem I have with just 125 megabit. I'm almost always limited by the remote server
<evgeniy> guys can someone faced with the problem of network driver rtl8723be
<evgeniy> need ur help
<pureshors> hello i serach a french canal
<daftykins> evgeniy: ask a full question with detail to start with, please. (on one line)
<daftykins> #ubuntu-fr - pureshors
<pureshors> ok thank you
<Kanerix> Where is $PATH initialized? My .bashrc files do not have it.
<OerHeks> Kanerix, Global environment variables of your system are stored in /etc/environment.
<OerHeks> Any changes here will get reflected throughout the system and will affect all users of the system. Also, you need a Reboot, for any changes made here to take effect.
<OerHeks> User level Environment variables are mostly stored in .bashrc and .profile
<Kanerix> Thank you!
<OerHeks> have fun
<KlausedSource> is there any good texteditor for X that has syntax highlightning the way vim has (syntax for config files, etc...)?
<Kanerix> OerHeks, that has been pissing me off for the past hour and I haven't been finding the solution anywhere
<prpl> hi, I installed xubuntu 14.04 to usb using unetbootin and am having a hard time with password at localhost:631
<maesrin> my favourite non-vi editor is sublime , but is not free
<OerHeks> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<daftykins> prpl: you mean you're in a booted live session?
<prpl> yes
<OerHeks> KlausedSource, Netbeans and Eclipse are oke, AFAIK
<prpl> with persistence
<daftykins> prpl: tried "ubuntu" for user and blank pass?
<daftykins> oh.
<prpl> nope...
<daftykins> ah well, good luck with that :)
<prpl> ty
<intute> Y ubuntu is slow in my pc
<daftykins> intute: give us some hardware specifications to answer that, our crystal balls are still on back order sadly.
<OerHeks> intute, hard to say out of the blue, what are the specs of your machine?
<usr0> What is better: Squid or 3proxy?
<daftykins> the better one is the one you get working first.
<intute> gb ram intel i5 processor
<intute> 3gb ram
<prpl> daftykins....ubuntu as user, no password doesn't seem to work at "CUPS login"
<intute> If i open any ide then i cant even use any other prgms
<daftykins> prpl: yeah i got that from when you said 'nope' before
<Kanerix> intute, top
<OerHeks> prpl, on your machine or remote?
<prpl> no...I mean ..I went at tried at your suggestion
<intute> I tried all ways to speed it up but no use
<prpl> local network printer
<daftykins> prpl: create a new user that does have a password
<MrAlex> hey
<prpl> never thought of that...i will give that a whirl daftykins....tanks
<daftykins> prpl: said new user would have to be a member of identical groups though
<intute> Any one has Solution to speed up ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> intute: not until you respond to the people helping you
<OerHeks> intute, and what videocard? onboard intel ?
<intute> Yes onboard intel  oerheks
<MonkeyDust> intute  try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10162328/
<intute> Thanks MonkeyDust ill try that..
<intute> Any one got hands on to BQ New Ubuntu phone ...??
<_Trullo> not me
<OerHeks> intute, this channel is for support only, no polls please.
<intute> Ok sry
<prpl> so I add new user to the group of printer and window washer, I believe
<Haswell> anyone knows if "Ubuntu 14.04 32 bits" OS  can read  GPT NTFS partitions ?
<OerHeks> Haswell, sure ubuntu can
<Haswell> ok OerHeks
<Voyage> Hi, I have added this in the crontab -e :   * * * * * curl http://google.com &>/home/ubuntu/test.txt           But I dont see anything the test.txt
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  * * * * * won't work
<Voyage> MonkeyDust why?
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  because the first * * is too short a delay, i guess... i tried it too
<Voyage> MonkeyDust its every minut
<Voyage> no?
<Pici> yes.
<Pici> Voyage: You're right, it should be every minute
<EriC^^> Voyage: ^^ it's cause you added & after curl i guess
<Voyage> Pici EriC^^  & is for run it in background. so the url stil pings?  dont i need to put and ' ' ?
<Voyage> Pici EriC^^  & is for run it in background. so the url stil pings?  dont i need to put any ' ' ?
<Pici> Voyage: pings?
<EriC^^> Voyage: just curl google.com > ~/test
<Voyage> ping = hit
<Voyage> k
<Someguy123> hey guys, how can I get overscan/underscan without installing anything?
<Someguy123> trying to use the ubuntu live cd to do some maintenance, but half of my screen is outside of the area
<Someguy123> can't install AMD drivers because this is the live cd (on a USB)
<daftykins> is this a TV?
<Someguy123> yes, and every other OS has native overscan settings
<Someguy123> my windows and mac deal with this overscan fine, ubutnu seemingly has no settings for it unless I install AMD drivers
<daftykins> 9 times out of 10, it can be corrected by very hidden TV settings. whilst overscan options exist, it's often unnecessary
<Someguy123> daftykins: I checked, this is a tesco value TV
<daftykins> yes because you install proprietary drivers on Windows and Macs ship with them
<daftykins> you'll need to install fglrx
<Someguy123> it has basically no options, and struggles with any resolution that isn't 1080p
<Someguy123> but it works really well as long as I keep it on 1080p, and have overscan settings
<daftykins> ouch, supermarket TVs heh
<Someguy123> daftykins: Technika, tesco's own brand of electronics :P
<daftykins> yeah i'm ok without that info (:
<Someguy123> but yes there's no overscan settings, there's vertical and horizontal alignment, but that doesn't even go far enough to make the sidebar or top menu visible
<Someguy123> it also means the bottom right gets cut off instead
<daftykins> ok, i get it - how about installing fglrx then? :)
<Someguy123> daftykins: this is a live USB, I'm not installing it
<Someguy123> there's also no persistence
<daftykins> ah right, yeah unless you can find anything online you're SOL.
<Someguy123> using it for maintenance tasks, rather than installing it
<daftykins> presumably 'radeon' is in use then
<Someguy123> daftykins: lsmod confirms that
<Someguy123> ubuntu is seemingly the first to overflow the screen however
<tvoss_> gs
<Someguy123> windows and mac simply just don't fill the screen
<Someguy123> while ubuntu floods the screen, leaving the sidebar and menu non-visible
<daftykins> Someguy123: honestly, stating the issue 5 times in a row won't really get us anywhere nearer to a result
<daftykins> have you played with xrandr as per http://askubuntu.com/questions/526836/how-to-set-screen-borders-for-hdmi-output ?
<Someguy123> daftykins: he doesn't list how to fix overscan
<Someguy123> only the resolution, which isn't the problem
<daftykins> i'm suggesting to try it regardless, actually
<daftykins> also what version is this?
<Someguy123> daftykins: I just did
<Someguy123> 14.04
<daftykins> .1 ?
<Someguy123> daftykins: where can I check on ubuntu?
<daftykins> cat /etc/issue
<daftykins> or lsb_release -a
<Someguy123> yes .1
<daftykins> or look at the original ISO you downloaded
<Someguy123> 14.04.1
<daftykins> consider booting with nomodeset then, that might give a workable screen
<daftykins> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<htrmeira> Hey guys, does anyone knows the irc channel of simplestreams?
<daftykins> or just xrandr other resolutions
<Someguy123> other resolutions just make the issue worse
<daftykins> !alis | htrmeira this channel is not a freenode directory
<ubottu> htrmeira this channel is not a freenode directory: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Someguy123> daftykins: I'm using unetbootin, am I still able to change that parameter?
<daftykins> Someguy123: don't know, i avoid that.
<daftykins> with good reason (:
<htrmeira> daftykins: i think they does not have one... thanks.
<eldwin> Can any compsci whizzes explain to me how the bash parameter -r/R is recursive? What is it about searching through subdirectories and their own subdirectories that is "recursive"?
<Someguy123> daftykins: well, that worked, but my screen is now 800x600 and I'm unable to change it
<Jamie_1> eek kernal panic!
<daftykins> *kernel
<Jamie_1> still... ahhh
<daftykins> Someguy123: yep, well either make a drive with persistence to install drivers, or cope as-is :)
<daftykins> Jamie_1: support only in here please, no death screams
<Jamie_1> Lil sorry
<Jamie_1> lol stupid auto correct
<daftykins> eldwin: entering a directory, then entering another... then another...
<Jamie_1> I am on my phone..... but what info do you need to help
<Jamie_1> I have never had a kernel panic till now
<eldwin> daftykins: So, what you mean is, if I were to run grep -R <whatever> /home/<me>/*, the program would execute like grepCode(<whatever> /home/me/), then grepCode(<whatever> /home/me/<some subdirectory>), and so on?
<daftykins> eldwin: dunno, look at it's source to be 100% :)
<daftykins> *its
<eldwin> daftykins: Where can I find the source code for grep and other bash commands?
<daftykins> pass.
<WangWL> Someguy123 i had being some problems with current unetbootin version on uvbu, try to download last one from unetbootin web
<Whitor> eldwin, I've heard that the internet has these documents   *sorry* :)
<daftykins> better yet, don't use unetbootin at all
<WangWL> your choce Someguy123
<eldwin> Whitor: I looked on Stack Overflow and apparently grep uses automata theory, which is a third year course where I'm going to college
<Jamie_1> someguy123: trying to do a new inttall and runnubg into faild to load file com32
<Whitor> eldwin, cool.   grep is Open source, so I'm sure you can find it.
<tortho> Hi, Can anyone please have a look why the following rc.local does not work in ubuntu 14.10. The fing command works in terminal.. http://pastebin.com/8YgWCuyG
<Jamie_1> does any one know what to do with a kernel panic?
<Jamie_1> the only thing I know to do is do a fresh install.... but I would loose everything
<Whitor> Jamie_1, talk to it softly in a low calm manner
<Whitor> what caused the panic?
<Whitor> any thing change right before?
<Whitor> Jamie_1, what version are you running?
<Jamie_1> 14
<genii> com32 does not sound like linux
<Jamie_1> 14.10
<Jamie_1> it shut down earlier in had assumed due to heat from sitting on a couch.. so I went to bed and got up and booted into a kernal panic  pd
<Jamie_1> pd not meant
<milamber> tortho: is the file marked executable?
<Whitor> Jamie_1, Have you tried a hard (full) poweroff?  followed by a power on?  does the issue persist?
<Jamie_1> Whitor: yes
<tortho> @milambert yes it is..
<milamber> tortho: how are you trying to execute it and what is the output?
<Whitor> Channel... Does anyone know how to force the grub menu offering "safe mode" or equivilent for 14.10 ?     ^ Jamie_1
<tortho> @milamber yes it is
<milamber> tortho: what are you typing into the terminal and what is the output?
<Jamie_1> last line on screen is [ 1.234029] ---[ end of kernel panic - not syncing: VSF: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Jamie_1> if that helps
<milamber> Whitor: i believe it is the right shift button
<Whitor> milamber, will try thank you..
<daftykins> left shift
<Jamie_1> one sec
<Jamie_1>   think my computer took a dump
<Someguy123> so can anyone here tell me what this metadata on Win8 drives is? supposedly I can use ntfsfix to allow me to edit the drive, but what are the dangers of that?
<daftykins> Jamie_1: that isn't appropriate talk here
<Whitor> daftykins / milamber  ... neither shift worked... when do I press it? and do I hold it down or tap repeatedly?
<daftykins> Someguy123: what are you trying to achieve?
<Someguy123> my windows 8 system is infected, and I want to backup my drives, but every single drive has the so called "unclean state" from windows 8 fast boot
<tortho> @milamber the whole sudo fing line and it logs it output to the html file in var/www.....
<daftykins> Someguy123: you'd be better off booting windows media and chkdsk'ing the volumes first.
<Someguy123> daftykins: it's not corrupted, it's unclean from fast boot
<daftykins> Someguy123: they'll help you with that in ##windows - it is unadvisable to carry on with Ubuntu
<Jamie_1> when I hit the power button and now my charging light is just flashing... I think in gonna cry...
<daftykins> Someguy123: yes i know what it means, can you please stop second guessing my replies :P
<milamber> tortho: what happens when you do sudo /etc/rc.local
<milamber> ??
<jento> Hello i have a Canon MG5250 Printer and i try to use it in the Wlan
<jento> but CUP dont find the printer
<jento> http://192.168.178.82 i see ist run the wlan
<jento> dies is the adress from the printer
<jento> how i can install on CUP
<Jamie_1> okay made it to recovery menu
<Jamie_1> I don't know what i did but its now working!!!
<tortho> @milamber it then asks for password, when I enter that it runs the fing command as it should... seems like rc.local is not started at boot....
<milamber> tortho: have you restarted?
<Jamie_1> and it started right, it all of a sudden a few days ago started up saying kubuntu instead of Ubuntu studio
<Jamie_1> and now says Ubuntu studio again :)
<Jamie_1> sorry for the panic
<treck471_> h
<tortho> @milaber yes, several times, still no joy..
<rat_tar> hi
<rat_tar> yo i just got ubuntu like a week ago what are cool things to do
<phaidros> hideho, I upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 now my postfix-sasl setup broke, anyone familiar with upgrade issues there?
<milamber> tortho: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7783341/run-script-with-rc-local-script-works-but-not-at-boot
<tortho> @milamber thanks a lot for your help, will see if I can figure out the upstart thing or any other way to get this started at boot.
<tortho> or use th eother rc.local :-)
<milamber> tortho: the part towards the end is probably closer to what you want. it looks like ubuntu systems may need the script in /etc/init.d (make backups of all original files) (really do that) (always!)
<jarvis_> gsoc
<spacekookie> Question. I'm trying to install a package (libclutter-gtk-1.0-dev). but it's telling me: "The following packages have unmet dependencies: libclutter-gtk-1.0-dev : Depends: libclutter-1.0-dev (>= 1.13.10) but it is not going to be installed" Can anyone maybe help me with this? :( (RUnning Kubuntu 14.10)
<Jordan_U> spacekookie: What is your end goal?
<spacekookie> install https://github.com/Valama/valama
<Jordan_U> spacekookie: Any reason you're not using the ppa?
<spacekookie> Well...I'm trying to use the PPA but adding that doesn't seem to work. Or I'm not using the right link/ syntax
<spacekookie> add-apt-repository ppa:valama-daily
<beakus> Hello, I am trying to get dual screen monitor set up
<beakus> I no longer have the option it seems
<Jordan_U> spacekookie: Did that command give any error message?
<cmullinax> Hi, has the keyboard unresponsive on suspend been addressed in 14.10 for laptop users?
<spacekookie> Yea, it made it crash with lots of python stack traces
<Jordan_U> spacekookie: Please pastebin the complete output of "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:valama-dev/valama-daily".
<cmullinax> This has been an issue for 14.04.1 and trying to see if moving to 14.10 with kernel 3.16
<spacekookie> Jorgan_U http://pastebin.com/EY3mi3Wb
<Jordan_U> !tab | spacekookie
<ubottu> spacekookie: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jordan_U> spacekookie: That's not the command that I asked you to run.
<spacekookie> Jordan_U, sorry, what command was that?
<Jordan_U> spacekookie: Please pastebin the complete output of "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:valama-dev/valama-daily".
<spacekookie> (I'm currently at a hackerspace and am trying to do 3 things at once
<spacekookie> Thanks
<Jordan_U> spacekookie: You're welcome.
<spacekookie> Jordan_U, ah thanks, that worked
<Jordan_U> spacekookie: Note that I used the exact name listed at https://launchpad.net/~valama-dev/+archive/ubuntu/valama-daily , "You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:valama-dev/valama-daily to your system's Software Sources."
<spacekookie> The c-base says "thank you" :
<spacekookie> * :p
<Jordan_U> spacekookie: You're welcome :)
<dmtarmey> can someone tell me how i can restore my copy of abuntu back to factory setting iv so messed it up
<Jordan_U> dmtarmey: Re-install?
<dmtarmey> my hole system if messed up
<dmtarmey> Jordan_U starting to think my system will never run well under ubuntu
<dmtarmey> ubuntu reporting intenal errors
<freonyfreet> Hi there ,  I have a question and i hope someone help me with ! I want to  make a URL that can redirect visitors to two websites one after an other , is there any way i can do that  or any tool that will generate such a URL  ??
<dmtarmey> Hi Jordan_U !!
<ikonia> freonyfreet: url re-write, round robin dns anything
<freonyfreet> ikonia : sorry , can you explain more ??
<ikonia> freonyfreet: what part is not clear ?
<freonyfreet> <ikonia> whats the name of a tool if there is one ?? that can do url rewrite thing ??
<ikonia> it's not a "tool"
<ikonia> its configured within the web server
<ikonia> or infront of the web server
<ikonia> or a form of load balancing
<ikonia> you can do it any of those 3 ways
<genii> freonyfreet: Probably want to look up how to use mod_rewrite for apache webserver
<luis_> lol
<luis_> ¿Y esto qué es? xD
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<luis_> pero qué locura más grande
<luis_> HI?
<luis_> there's anyone there
<genii> luis_: Hello. If you can ask your question in english, this channel is probably best.
<luis_> oh
<luis_> ok
<luis_> may you tell me what is this?
<genii> luis_: This channel is for the support of Ubuntu Linux
<luis_> oh right
<OerHeks> luis_, time to read topics before enter an irc channel
<luis_> but I don't even know what's this xD
<luis_> I could not read nothing because I didn't know that this chat existed
<luis_> how cool
<daftykins> luis_: so yeah, support - not a chat channel. chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<luis_> ok
<genii> luis_: When you enter an area or channel in IRC, some of the text that shows when you enter is the topic of the channel
<luis_> thanks so much
<Rick-BA> Hi im currently having some issue with fail2ban, im getting the following in my logfile fail2ban.filter : WARNING Unable to find a corresponding IP address for #
<Rick-BA> i have followed the guidelines on this site here > http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/Fail2ban:Community_Portal
<Rick-BA> without any success though
<Rick-BA> most probably its related with reverse dns lookup for the actual banned hosts
<Unicum> hello
<svetlana> hi Unicum
<masakoo> Hello
<masakoo> How are you today?
<svetlana> hi masakoo :)
<svetlana> Rick-BA: hi! can you ask at #netfilter, please?
<Rick-BA> svetlana: okay ?
<Rick-BA> svetlana: okay will do, thanks
<Rick-BA> :)
<masakoo> I like to install ubuntu to my galaxy trend plus but I can't find solution how to restore back to android
<masakoo> Anyway I like ubuntu because it works!!
<acidrain> guys i need some serious help.
<acidrain> there is a single directory on my computer, that just happens to be the most used, that SOMETIMES throughout the day sudo cannot access. only a restart seems to fix the issue
<acidrain> this directory is critical to me. i need help determining if this is a harddrive failure, or if something else is involved
<EriC^> acidrain: what do you mean can't access?
<masakoo> Is it windows or linux directory?
<Myrkur> Hi, computer won't shutdown using suhtdown now
<EriC^> Myrkur: it's shutdown -h now
<hexch> Myrkur, use halt -p
<Myrkur> oh cool thanks a lot
<acidrain> EriC^: i mean i can see the contents of every directory under that one directory. but i cannot read/write to them
<EriC^> acidrain: is it on a different partition?
<masakoo> Do somebody have ubuntu on samsung android phone? Is it working good?
<acidrain> EriC^: no
<EriC^> acidrain: wait, you said you can't read?
<acidrain> EriC^: actually yes. its on a different drive
<OerHeks> masakoo, join #ubuntu-touch for phone things
<acidrain> fak
<masakoo> Thank you
<KGemini22> Hello.
<acidrain> EriC^: any ideas?
<KGemini22> Does anyone have any documentation on deploying ubuntu using a Raid System Configuration for the OS, and then a secondary raid/storage volume for lamp stacks data storage?
<acidrain> im actually backing everything up right now while i can
<Apachez> backup is for chickens
<Apachez> real men pay IBAS to get data back if needed ;)
<RAKNUS> ciao...ci sono italiani qui?
<ole_> test
<EriC^> acidrain: no idea man
<OerHeks> !it | RAKNUS
<ubottu> RAKNUS: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<EriC^> acidrain: if it was only write i'd say maybe it's getting remounted ro somehow
<EriC^> acidrain: next time it happens check mount and dmesg
<secr3ts> heyyy
<secr3ts> my niggas wassup
<EriC^> acidrain: and backup is a good idea
<acidrain> EriC^: how can i check this mount and dmsg?
<acidrain> to check mount its just 'mount' right?
<EriC^> acidrain: open a terminal and type mount, look for the mountpoint and it should say if it's rw or ro, also type dmesg in a terminal to view the log
<EriC^> yeah
<KGemini22> Wassup
<acidrain> k, EriC^ so if the drive mysteriously is ro, we can assume hdd failure
<acidrain> right?
<acidrain> EriC^: no. it wont even let me read
<OerHeks> acidrain, not always failure, you might need to check the filesystem
<acidrain> i can see with my own eyes, the contents of each directory. but even as sudo, cannot open these directoies
<acidrain> i mean
<acidrain> shit
<EriC^> acidrain: try a fsck on it
<acidrain> i can see the contents of the directories. i cannot read the files in these directoies
<EriC^> ( while it's unmounted )
<NegativeFlare> acidrain: also, watch the language.
<acidrain> sry
<acidrain> under critical stress
<masakoo> If it is windows partition. You umount it from graphic environment. And then mount by ntfs-3g by console. Have you tried?
<acidrain> EriC^: im getting alot of these errors: rsync: read errors mapping "/var/www/jkdf2/JKBot/JKArchive/JKDF2/Game Files/jkmp/amplitheater.zip": Input/output error (5) rsync: read errors mapping "/var/www/jkdf2/JKBot/JKArchive/JKDF2/Game Files/jkmp/ancient_arena.zip": Input/output error (5)
<acidrain> thats an example
<masakoo> acidrain: if there was not partitions you can try recover by testdisk. But read instructions. I have recovered lot of data by that software.
<acidrain> "testdisk"?
<acidrain> ill cehck it out
<EriC^> acidrain: smartctl can probably tell you if the disk is going bad, sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<masakoo> Yeah. But if there is partitions it may mean so.ething else
<acidrain> k, thanks guys
<OerHeks> EriC^, smart is buildin in 'disks'now, isn't it?
<EriC^> i've seen it there, now that you mention it, yeah
<PSGroup13> How can I mail a file to an email address on the Ubuntu command line please?
<jatt> mailx
<ikonia> mail $user@domain < file
<ikonia> or mailx
<jatt> mailx -s 'This is a file' email@address.com < file
<secr3ts> hey guys :)
<tim> ikonia, I just happened to see this conversation and I'm curious. Are there options for creating a subject line and some text content with that command?
<masakoo> mkdir /mnt/temp if it is ntfs then: mount --force -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdxy /mnt/temp. X is disk letter and y is partition number
<secr3ts> Does the irc actually show the real ip? lol
<jatt> yes
<secr3ts> whats my ip then
<EriC^> secr3ts: you're using kali, right?
<secr3ts> yeah eric
<EriC^> that's a sane assumption based on your identd
<EriC^> and the fact that you're in this channel :P
<secr3ts> oh
<secr3ts> u use kali too?
<EriC^> no
<secr3ts> oh ok lol
<secr3ts> I wanna use Parrot OS
<secr3ts> but my god dam windows got corrupted ugh
<neems> 14:03:07 oOo bmacnaughton ~bmacnaugh@c-98-210-123-78.hsd1.ca.comcast.net has quit Ping timeout: 246 seconds
<k1l_> secr3ts: this is ubuntu support. for kali support see their channels
<k1l_> !kali | secr3ts
<ubottu> secr3ts: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<secr3ts> i see
<secr3ts> thanks
<EriC^> secr3ts: anyways it's really bad practice to login to root and use irc
<nrml1> so I'm running Server Version: Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu), what kind of problems you think I'll have if I upgrade to the current stable?
<secr3ts> thanks guys
<k1l_> nrml1: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<nrml1>  Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<EriC^> :D
<nrml1> yeah I know :/
<k1l_> nrml1: oh, you are really late then. 10.04 looses support in a few months, too. you need to makt eh 8.04 -> 10.04 and then 10.04 -> 12.04 update at least.
<OerHeks> nrml1, i think you want a fresh install, as there is an grub update after that version
<Pantsu> probably less work to backup and reinstall
<k1l_> nrml1: and i think you will be better of with a clean install of 14.04 and set that to the needed configs.
<nrml1> well its in the works, I just want to upgrade apache for the vulns
<OerHeks> no heartbleed fix and such ..
<Pantsu> nrml1: you can roll your own apache package, but there is a lot of other open exploits...
<Baribal__> Hi. I'm drowning in (scientific) papers. Is there a good self-hosted system to manage them by adding tags?
<nrml1> damn
<Baribal__> A feature for scanning PDFs for tags/keywords would be a big plus.
<Pantsu> kolab, exo and a bunch of others
<PSGroup13> The command, mail $user@domain < file, does not work. I did the command, man mail, it says 'No manual entry for mail'. How do I mail a file on the command line on Ubuntu please?
<Pantsu> most are sadly java and/or php though
<trism> Baribal__: http://mathoverflow.net/questions/2939/tools-for-organizing-papers
<EriC^> PSGroup13: install mail
<nrml1> so I can't upgrade apache then huh
<k1l_> nrml1: well, that will be manual work
<nrml1> you mean using the tarball?
<k1l_> nrml1: i doubt there is a PPA for 8.04 since 8.04 is dead along time.
<k1l_> and mixing the repos will obviously not work because that will be depency hell
<nrml1> damn true
<PSGroup13> EriC^: I got the output file of "man csh | less -p 'source name'". Can I see the file on the website?
<k1l_> PSGroup13: ubuntu manpages are online, yes
<k1l_> PSGroup13: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<EriC^> PSGroup13: not sure what you mean, but http://linux.die.net/man/1/csh
<Criten> Can anyone help me get my g700 logetech mouse working? Seems to have a window focusing issue?
<Criten> I can only click on unity elements (the app bar in unity)
<Criten> and i cant click within any windows
<Criten> moving the cursor works fine
<PSGroup13> EriC^: After entering the command, man csh | less -p 'source name', I see the output. I can save the output to a file. I would like to see the same contend on a website.
<EriC^> PSGroup13: ok, but dont you want to show that source can't be used on ubuntu using source script.sh argv1 ?
<EriC^> PSGroup13: i think you want something related to what Jordan_U spoke of the other day, that there are 2 versions of csh etc. etc. let me grab that for you
<EriC^> <Jordan_U> There are two common implementations of "csh", berkely-csh (Ubuntu grabs the source for this from OpenBSD) and tcsh. tcsh supports positional arguments to source, historical and current OpenBSD csh does not.
<EriC^> PSGroup13: ^^
<PSGroup13> EriC^++: Thanks! Now, I would like to have the output file from the command, man csh | less -p 'source name'. Is it on the website?
<Zerock> What's the future of legacy MySQL in Ubuntu? MariaDB has made some decisions in their packaging that cause my build scripts to fail, so I'm considering dropping support for it.
<ikonia> Zerock: I wouldn't expect it to go away, even if it moved away from being the default choice
<Zerock> Basically, MariaDB no longer serves as a drop-in replacement. It's going its own way, and the change is already breaking in Debian.
<ikonia> Zerock: still serves as a drop in replacement as of the current maria/mysql version
<Zerock> Not in Debian Sid.
<Zerock> Which will eventually affect Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Zerock: worth following percona too
<ikonia> as they seem to be along with maria feeding up stream into mysql
<ikonia> Zerock: I'd discuss with the debian teams why this is the case
<ikonia> Zerock: is it their packaging, their choices,
<Zerock> MariaDB implements the same functions, but they have changed library names and include paths, so my build scripts have to accommodate it.
<PSGroup13> EriC^: I apologize that I was disconnected. If you you replied my question, would you please send it to me again. "EriC^++: Thanks! Now, I would like to have the output file from the command, man csh | less -p 'source name'. Is it on the website?"
<jayjo> How can I give permissions to a group that I'm not a part of, namely www-data (the apache user)
<ikonia> jayjo: use sudo
<EriC^> jayjo: permissions to what?
<jayjo> I want www-data to have the permssions of a directory, the way I know to do it is using chmod and the -g flag but it gives my user group the persmissions, right?
<jayjo> I want to give the www-data group the permissions, along with myself
<ikonia> jayjo: chmod won't change the group
<ikonia> chmod changes the access permissions, not the owner
<EriC^> jayjo: you can add it as a acl, setfacl -m g:www-data:rwx <directory>
<testar12345> join #nas
<bennypr0fane> hello, I have files in my trash tha tI can't delete for some reason.  I would try to remove them in the command line with sudo, but I actually don't know what the path to the trash folder is...
<ikonia> !trash | bennypr0fane
<ubottu> bennypr0fane: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<bennypr0fane> ikonia, thanks, but what does  .../.Trash-userid/ mean?
<ikonia> bennypr0fane: your userid
<ikonia> bennypr0fane: if you look on the file system - you'll see it
<xcyclist> Is there an ftp client that can be used like scp, so that you can program with a script rather than having to do stuff interactively?
<bennypr0fane> no, i mean the three dots before /. where is that?
<bennypr0fane> .../ doesn't ring a bell
<EriC^> it's like /media/user/hdd/ or whereever it's mounted
<ikonia> bennypr0fane: one layer up from the old location
<Wug> I don
<Wug> I don't suppose anyone has gotten a recent gparted iso to live boot? (without burning to a CD first)
<davidmaness> can anybody help me with lmms?
<Wug> The instructions for configuring grub2 to boot it on the gparted website produce a non-bootable configuration
<bennypr0fane> anyway, my ~/.local/share/Trash/ is empty
<EriC^> bennypr0fane: there should be a files dir there with the files
<bennypr0fane> EriC^: um, sorry, yes, there is, but that one'S emtpy. My trash folder in the GUI file manger is not though
<bennypr0fane> so how can I find out where those are stored?
<EriC^> bennypr0fane: how did you access the dir?
<Ben64> ubottu told you where they are...
<ubottu> Ben64: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^> bennypr0fane: type ls -al ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<bennypr0fane> is it ok to paste three lines here?
<EriC^> use paste.ubuntu.com
<jayjo> If I run ls -l on a file and the output is "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root" and that's the only user listed, does that mean 'www-data' does not have access to execute the file?
<bennypr0fane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10164973/
<EriC^> jayjo: he does
<Kira9204> jayjo: sudo chown -R <user>:<group> <directory/file> (R for recursive)
<Kira9204> sudo can do anything
<EriC^> bennypr0fane: can you take a screenshot of the Trash in nautilus?
<bennypr0fane> EriC^: I don't get what this means with regard to my problem
<bennypr0fane> EriC^: yes. will you look at it even though it's Dolphin? I'm actually on Kubuntu, but no one answering over there
<EriC^> yeah
<Mtik1> i have very old laptop DELL d600
<Mtik1> with intel 1.4 1mb cash
<xcyclist> I'd like an ftp client that would take u/p from switches, like ftp -u myusername -p mypassword myfiledirectory myhostname:
<Mtik1> what is good version Ubuntu for my laptop?
<Mtik1> who version i can install?
<k1l_> Mtik1: grab Lubuntu
<xcyclist> I use just plain 14.04.1 on my Thinkpad T410.
<Mtik1> k1l grab Lubuntu support my WFI card
<Mtik1> intel 2200bg
<Mtik1> ?
<xcyclist> It's been fine for years.  I suspect I started it with 12 something.
<k1l_> Mtik1: its the same as ubuntu just with a lightweight desktop and some parameters for old hardware
<Mtik1> i want create router of my DELL D600
<k1l_> !lubuntu | Mtik1
<ubottu> Mtik1: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Mtik1> i have 1GB ram
<pbx> sometimes when i unplug from my external monitor, the Terminal app gets "lost in space" -- new windows don't appear on the laptop screen. i have to force-quit it from the launcher and relaunch. just one of those things?
<Mtik1> on this laptop
<Mtik1> some live UBUNTU for me
<Mtik1> ?
<bennypr0fane> EriC^: here: http://imgur.com/f22m9KL
<k1l_> Mtik1: http://lubuntu.net/
<Mtik1> I have an old Dell Latitude D600 using USB boot Ubuntu 12.10. When booting, it said that I have the wrong kernal for my CPU
<Mtik1> why?
<Mtik1> k1l give me good kernel
<k1l_> Mtik1: 12.10 is dead anyway
<pbx> i concur. run the System Monitor app to see what memory consumption is like (because if you hit swap, things will start to get sloow)
<Mtik1> for this laptop
<k1l_> Mtik1: do you even read?
 * pbx was concurring with lubuntu suggestion
<pbx> Mtik1, ^^
<Mtik1> k1l_ lubuntu have live version
<Mtik1> ?
<k1l_> pbx: that machine is that old. you dont want to run anything that is no labled lightweight
<k1l_> Mtik1: yes
<k1l_> Mtik1: did you even look at the link i gave you=
<Mtik1> give me link for download please
<Mtik1> usb live version
<k1l_> Mtik1: read! i already gave you a link
<Mtik1> OK.
<OerHeks> Mtik1,  just scroll back
<k1l_> dont press enter that much and read what you get as answers. that would make you come faster to your goal
<Mtik1> i found lubuntu 14.10 i386
<Mtik1> does this version work on dell d600?
<k1l_> i dont have a dell d600. so try it
<Mtik1> for my cpu i need i386 version?
<k1l_> yes
<Mtik1> k1l, before install i can try live version?
<k1l_> yes
<Mtik1> about 700mb is file
<Mtik1> OK.
<EriC^> bennypr0fane: that's pretty odd, try find ~ -iname "*one of the file names here*"
<Mtik1> i'm goind to download
<SG-PXE> would anyone be able to help me with a PXE question? i want to install ubuntu via PXE using a downloaded local CD, currently the PXE goes out on the internet and pulls from the archive site
<ikonia> !trash | bennypr0fane
<ubottu> bennypr0fane: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<Mtik1> k1l_ can I share wifi internet over LAN with Lubuntu?
<k1l_> Mtik1: yes.
<Mtik1> And if lubuntu not detected my wifi card
<Mtik1> can i manual download driver
<Mtik1> for
<Mtik1> Intel 2200BG?
<k1l_> Mtik1: stop using that much lines
<kshah> A process (gem binary) on my VPS is dying, and before I wrap it with process supervision I’d like to know the exact reason why. I’m assuming the VPS is occasionally running out of memory (possibly during backups) and it’s getting kernel killed. What low level tools exist (that I’m as of yet unaware of) will help me determine this? Trying to avoid external services and things like nagios.
<Mtik1> OK.
<k1l_> Mtik1: yes. if its not working from the beginning you come back here and we see to get it working.
<EriC^> bennypr0fane: ah, i think you should check any other mounted file systems for the .../.Trash-userid dir
<k1l_> Mtik1: just download the iso, put it on a usb and boot it.
<Mtik1> oh, k1l_ you are great man
<Spec> kshah: the logs, like /var/log/kern.log or dmesg will typically show if the kernel's oom-killer was active
<Mtik1> i can't wait 19minuts :)
<Mtik1> remaining
<kshah> Spec: perfect
<EriC^> bennypr0fane: do you have any external media connected?
<bennypr0fane> EriC^: yes, a usb stick
<bennypr0fane> do non-system HDDs count as external?
<bennypr0fane> I mean I have 2 harddrives internal to the pc, but with no OS on them
<EriC^> bennypr0fane: those count as well
<EriC^> bennypr0fane: check ../.Trash-userid on those
<koding123> is there any point in using Ubuntu Make over a PPA?
<ikonia> make over ?
<bennypr0fane> EriC^: ok, so from their mountpoint, one layer up, then .trash
<EriC^> bennypr0fane: no, directly where they are mounted
<koding123> O.o
<EriC^> it's case sensitive, .Trash-userid , if it's 1000 then it'll be .Trash-1000
<koding123> why would one prefer Ubuntu Make instead of the PPA for a package?
<bennypr0fane> this one has two trash folders: .trash -0 and .trash-1000
<EriC^> koding123: are you referring to building from source ? ./configure make make install ?
<OerHeks> koding123, updates maybe?
<koding123> no I am referring to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<EriC^> bennypr0fane: ok, they're probably in .Trash-0
<bennypr0fane> in .trash-1000/files, there are these folders I can't delete
<koding123> OerHeks, don't PPAs do the same thing?
<EriC^> hmm, ok, if you don't want them anymore, use sudo to remove them
<bennypr0fane> EriC^: what's the rm option for removing everything in a folder?
<bennypr0fane> sorta can't find it in the man page
<EriC^> rm -r <dir> will remove the dir and all its contents
<EriC^> including other dirs
<koding123> bennypr0fane, you can remove a file with rm command, rmdir for a empty folder, and to remove a folder with files use rm -r /folder
<OerHeks> koding123, i just noticed your make url, didn't know you were talking about android stuff .. you should have mentioned that.
<bennypr0fane> but I can't remove the /files folder, can I ? I gues it's still needed
<koding123> OerHeks, ok
<bennypr0fane> that's why I don't want to remove just the contents, not the folder itself
<k1l_> koding123: maybe the guys from #ubuntu-touch have more experience with that
<kshah> Spec: I can’t see anything in my dmesg log that points to the process in question, and my kern.log is straight up blank (Ubuntu)
<EriC^> bennypr0fane: just cd to the dir and type rm -r *
<bennypr0fane> ah, right
<koding123> BTW it is not "Android Stuff" as AFAIK with Ubuntu MAke we can install things like Go, Stencyl, eclipse etc as well
<k1l_> koding123: yes, like i said, the #ubuntu-touch guys will have more experience with that.
<bennypr0fane> EriC^: thanks, I think that was it
<koding123> bennypr0fane, then do this, rm /folder/*
<koding123> bennypr0fane, add a /* after the folder to delete only contents
<OerHeks> koding, yes it is for android .. and read on, you need to add that ppa .. so your question is not valid.
<EriC^> bennypr0fane: np
<koding123> OerHeks, no not really, in 15.04 you don't need to add PPA
<bennypr0fane> koding123: that's kinda not working
<bennypr0fane> it says dir not found
<crundar> I used to have a guest account that could get in without password. When I upgraded to 14.04, now when the guest locks the screen or it locks from a timeout, when you come back it prompts for a password
<bennypr0fane> aahhh, but now the trash is aactually empty! what a releif!
<crundar> that user doesnt' have a password. My current walkaround is to tell users to select a different user, and then to re-select guest, and it allows them to login
<crundar> I've checked the user settings, and Guest is set to no password.
<crundar> What else could be wrong?
<koding123> bennypr0fane, that is because the I meant the folder's name there e.g. rm Downloads/*
<mannyg> exit
<koding123> k1l_, ok I thinki ill ask in there as well
<K4k> Hi, I accidentally blew away my /boot partition. I've gotten grub installed again but I blew away my kernel images as well so I've got nothing to boot from once I get to the grub2 screen. What needs to be re-installed once I'm booted to a live disk in a chroot of the installed system to fix this?
<EriC^> crundar: seems to be a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1022858
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1022858 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Guest session asks for password when switch back to it" [Low,Confirmed]
<EriC^> K4k: update-initramfs -c -k all
<K4k> EriC^: Thanks
<EriC^> K4k: wait,
<EriC^> you should sudo apt-get install --reinstall <linux-image-here>
<EriC^> it should reinstall the kernels and everything
<crundar> Thanks EriC^. Well, at least they're aware of it. Dangit.
<K4k> EriC^: Yes, I'm looking for the name of the package in Ubuntu, though. I'm not familiar with the naming scheme of packages on here yet
<EriC^> K4k: check which one you were using with dpkg -l | grep linux-image , or /vmlinuz if the link still works
<EriC^> crundar: np, you could disable the "ask password after screen turns off" option
<EriC^> it would be for all the users though
<Codmadnesspro> Uh A script i'm installing is telling me to do application/config/database.php file is not writable. Please chomod 777 before to continue. Should I do this?
<crundar> Mrm... Yeah, EriC^, that's not gonna be a solution here. I might just have to keep telling them how to do this, or create a new user called 'Guest' w/no pass. See if it's something special about that account, or if it's on accounts generally.
<Ben64> Codmadnesspro: sure
<pbx> Codmadnesspro, sounds like it wants to write database config info to that file.  not really an ubuntu question but as a web dev i'd say, go for it
<Codmadnesspro> Ben64, won't people be able to read it in plain text though?
<crundar> Codmadnesspro: if you're really worried, back it up
<Ben64> Codmadnesspro: everyone will be able to read it
<crundar> cp database.php database.php.bak
<budgie^smore> Anyone seen where java will not load cause it cannot open a shared library object?
<EriC^> crundar: that sounds like a good idea, the guest account is more locked down though
<Codmadnesspro> So should I chmod it 660 when it's done installing?
<Ben64> Codmadnesspro: we have no way of knowing
<EriC^> crundar: if you wanted to get hacky, you could check which scripts run when the guest account logs in, like to create the temporary guest home dir and whatnot and add the line that disables the ask for pass on screen lock for the guest each time
<crundar> HHmmm... That's an interesting thought.
<Mtik1> k1l_
<K4k> OK, I'm trying to reinstall the linux-image I had installed before but I'm getting a dpkg error "cannot copy extracted data" ... "unexpected end of file"
<K4k> It's trying to copy the /boot/vmlinuz-3.16.* somewhere but that file doesn't exist because the partition was destroyed on accident
<koding123> so what is the point/pros/benefit of using Ubuntu Make( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make ) instead of a package specific PPA?
<koding123> Ubuntu Make http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/ubuntu-make
#ubuntu 2015-02-11
<budgie^smore> figured it out, somehow I had a binary in /usr/bin/java instead of a symlink
<Mtik1> ERROR: PAE is disabled on this Pentium M (PAE can potentially be enabled with Kernel parameter "forcepae" - this is unsupported
<Mtik1> some version for my laptop dell
<Mtik1> d600
<Mtik1> please
<Mtik1> 14.10 lubuntu not working
<jayjo> what does it mean to be "compiled against" something?
<Mtik1> how can i enable pae?
<Bashing-om> Mtik1: info:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211590 <- Now 14.04 Lubuntu has support for non-pae:
<Mtik1> what is pae?
<Mtik1> on boot I add --forcepae
<Mtik1> and work
<Mtik1> :)
<Mtik1> can i damage my CPU?
<Bashing-om> Mtik1: Physical Address Extension see also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE/PentiumM .
<Mtik1> I wanna use lubuntu live version and I want set Wifi parameters and safe setting on USB
<Mtik1> how?
<daftykins> !persistence | Mtik1
<ubottu> Mtik1: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<K4k> I'm trying to re-install my kernel after having deleted /boot. I'm unable to apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-/kernel_version/ due to dpkg failing on missing files it's trying to move from the previous installation. apt-get purge and install -f fail for similar reasons
<K4k> any suggestions on how to force it to install the package or somehow convince it that the package is not installed so I can install it from scratch?
<daftykins> try installing an older kernel
<jishjish> Hi all having troubvle installing adb and fastboot on ubuntu using this tutorial http://lifehacker.com/the-easiest-way-to-install-androids-adb-and-fastboot-to-1586992378 and the following command. I get the error "has no installation candidate" sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
<daftykins> K4k: one you would have had and perhaps autoremoved, you could pop it back in
<daftykins> *on
<K4k> daftykins: I've got the deb packages in the apt archive in /var/cache. Is that what you mean?
<daftykins> K4k: well no, it'd need to be one that's not marked as "ii" from "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<nicomachus> hi, does anyone here know much about Clementine? I'm trying to connect the Remote Android App and keep getting "Could not reach host"
<K4k> daftykins: Yeah, I have 3.16.0.30-generic showing as ii
<jayjo> What does it mean to "compile against" vs just "compile"
<daftykins> K4k: so pick the first older version that isn't ii, then install that :) e.g. sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.16.0-##-generic"
<daftykins> -"
<Jordan_U> jayjo: What is the context, and what is your end goal?
<K4k> daftykins: that's what I was trying to say before, though. I've tried that and I get dpkg errors about gzip not being able to unpack because there is no space left on device. But I have 500GB free on the disk mounted that I'm chroot'd in to.
<daftykins> K4k: can you pastebin a "df -h" ?
<jishjish> anyone know how to remove error "no installation candidate when installing adb and fastboot for android?
<Jordan_U> K4k: Also "df -i".
<daftykins> jishjish: it's an error because those packages do not exist. you're using the wrong name
<jishjish> daftykins: ok, do you know the name I am supposed to use for the application name and or ppa so I can install them?
<K4k> daftykins: I can but I'll just tell you. It looks weird, says Filesystem "none" followed by /dev/shm, "none" /dev and /dev/sda1 as /boot/efi
<K4k> For some reason (and I'm not all that familiar with how things /should/ look in a chroot environment) there is no / mounted
<daftykins> i would prefer seeing it first hand to be honest
<K4k> k, give me a minute, I'll have to transcribe the pastebin url from the other computer. What's the preferred pastebin for this channel?
<Loshki> jayjo: usually it means it requires a *specific* version of a compiler, tool, or library, which you need to compile successfully.
<K4k> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> K4k: install pastebinit then you can just "df -h | pastebinit"
<dunpeal> How do I debug a new Ubuntu desktop that (apparently) crashes while X is loading?
<dunpeal> (during the boot process)
<K4k> daftykins: except I can't install packages in the chroot where I'm running the df commands from >_<
<daftykins> dunpeal: try seeing if there are any issues in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<daftykins> K4k: really 0o
<K4k> yes, that's what I'm saying in all this, apt-get and dpkg don't work in the chroot for some odd reason.. here's the pastebin...
<K4k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10165868/
<daftykins> K4k: heh, you haven't mounted all your file systems properly
<daftykins> whilst your issue does relate to /boot, you can't just transplant it like that
<jayjo> Loshki: I'm trying to install an apache module (mod_wsgi) that says in troubleshooting that the module is probably no 'compiled against' the correct language versions
<daftykins> anyway if Jordan_U is up for it, he's the boot expert :>
<nicomachus> !list
<ubottu> nicomachus: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daftykins> K4k: hmm yeah it also looks like your /boot/efi is 1MB O_O
<K4k> daftykins: so, the deletion of /boot wasn't entirely by accident
<nicomachus> ah, cool, there's a clementine channel.
<K4k> I was trying to do the efi fix for macbook
<nicomachus> props on your great bot, btw
<K4k> and didn't even think about the fact that my kernels were in there
<jishjish> correct ppa for installing android adb and fastboot anyone?
<daftykins> K4k: how does this relate to a mac? :S
<daftykins> jishjish: we don't support PPAs, there's a package i think for android dev tools - i don't remember the name though
<K4k> daftykins: I have Ubuntu installed on my mac. Mac does not like vfat formatted /boot partitions so there is a way you can reformat it as hfs and "trick" the mac firmware in to thinking it's a proper boot partition so you don't have to press option every time you boot up to load Ubuntu
<K4k> long story short, I did that but forgot to backup /boot before re-formatting it to hfs
<jishjish> i'm not asking if anyone supports it, I'm asking if anyone knows of a way of installing android  adb and fastboot. My isue with ubuntu is I keep running into tutorials saying use this ppa, but the files are never found.
<Jordan_U> K4k: You don't want /boot/ formatted as fat or hfs or hfsplus. If anything, it should be your EFI System Partition that is one of those filesystems.
<Loshki> jayjo: it sounds like the module is out of date. Is this a standard apache installation from the repos?
<K4k> Jordan_U: I think that was what the walkthrough was trying to have me do... one sec, let me try to dig the URL back up...
<Jordan_U> K4k: Please pastebin your /etc/fstab and the contents of /proc/mounts.
<daftykins> jishjish: you misunderstand, what ubuntu version is this?
<jishjish> daftykins: I am using 14.10 - the latest
<daftykins> jishjish: so, here's what i did... i went to google... i typed in "android tools ubuntu 14.10" - first result, "android-tools-adb" and "android-tools-fastboot" second result.
<K4k> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10165957 and http://paste.ubuntu.com/10165962
<koding123> so what is the point/pros/benefit of using Ubuntu Make( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make ) instead of a package specific PPA? http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/ubuntu-make
<OerHeks> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<rpp601> hey guys, can anyone recommend a php (or similar) server monitor i can install to watch my home server?
<Jordan_U> K4k: You have a comment reffering to /boot/ in your /etc/fstab, but no entry for it. Do you know why that is?
<OerHeks> koding123, Vivid isn't out yet, join #ubuntu+1
<K4k> Jordan_U: The walkthrough had me remove /boot and replace it with /boot/EFI
<Jordan_U> K4k: Please link to this walkthrough (though it sounds like it's fairly flawed).
<koding123> OerHeks, so where am I supposed to ask that question?
<OerHeks> #ubuntu+1 for vivid 15.04
<K4k> Jordan_U: https://medium.com/@PhilPlckthun/ubuntu-14-10-running-on-my-macbook-18991a697ae0
<K4k> Starting with the "Fixing Ubuntu" section
<Cyral> I'm having difficulties installing Ubuntu to a USB drive, could anyone help? I have 1 USB drive with a live install on it (Where I can try/install ubuntu), but when I try to install Ubuntu to another USB drive (So I can carry around a full permanent install), the installer hangs at "Preparing to Install Ubuntu", done plenty of research online and no solutions have fixed it. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> K4k: Re-read those instructions. You'll see that it never asks you to remove your /boot/ partition.
<K4k> oh... is the efi partition seperately mounted? @_@ I didn't have /boot/efi so I /assumed/ (what's that saying again?) that they were having me delete /boot and re-create it.
<jishjish> daftykins: after doing what you suggested and gooogling, and going to those results I can't find a ppa or deb package to install?
<K4k> So, to install with the EFI partition, is it just that I need to boot from the live CD using the EFI option or is there something special to get that?
<Jordan_U> K4k: Normally if you boot the Ubuntu LiveDVD/USB via EFI the installer will create or use an existing EFI System Partition, which it will mount at /boot/efi/. And yes, it's completely different from /boot/.
<K4k> DOH! I guess I installed from the non-EFI boot. I'll re-install and try this again. Thanks for working with me on it.
<Jordan_U> K4k: You're welcome.
<daftykins> jishjish: *facepalm* no you run "sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot"
<daftykins> !info android-tools-adb
<ubottu> android-tools-adb (source: android-tools): Android Debug Bridge CLI tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu36 (utopic), package size 67 kB, installed size 241 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<daftykins> they are available from the default repos
<koding123> OerHeks, so according to you we can't ask Ubuntu specific features in here?
<koding123> considering it is in https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-make
<OerHeks> koding sure, but not about vivid.
<koding123> it seems like a shame it this so called "Ubuntu Member" s don't know what is ubunt-make (no offense)
<koding123> *ubuntu-make
<fred_> ola
<Guest30223> ola
<OerHeks> koding123, good luck. i answered as best as i can.
<koding123> OerHeks, sorry :) no offense over there I know the rules and stuff, posting it every 30 mins
<jishjish> daftykins: I'm not sure you understood my original question. I tried that exact command and get the error "android-tools-adb and -fastboot "have no installation candidate". I was looking for a ppa or any method of installing the tools which doesn't fail and give me an error like this.
<koding123> OerHeks, is it against the topic?
<rpp601> has anyone ever installed cacti
<daftykins> jishjish: maybe you didn't run "sudo apt-get update" first, or haven't got the universe repo enabled.
<bazhang> !info cacti
<ubottu> cacti (source: cacti): web interface for graphing of monitoring systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.8b+dfsg-8 (utopic), package size 1623 kB, installed size 4929 kB
<bazhang> whats the real question rpp601
<rpp601> bazhang: i goofed on the installation and picked the wrong option for my server. uninstalling the packages and running the install again starts me off half way through it, picking up where i left off. how do i totally remove the installation of the packages, rather than use apt-get remove
<jishjish> daftykins: I ran the update command, how do I know if universe repo is enabled? and or how do I enable it?
<Pici> koding123: Try #ubuntu-app-devel perhaps.  #ubuntu is for support with the desktop suite (mostly), not really really for development discussion,
<EriC^> jishjish: do you have a gui?
<rpp601> bazhang: i'm gonna google it and try and get this one myself
<rpp601> don't wanna use my #ubuntu help card for the night on something stupid
<rpp601> thx tho )
<rpp601> :)
<koding123> Pici, getting help in #ubuntu-touch as well, thanks!
<koding123> OerHeks, and sorry :) no offense.
<daftykins> jishjish: well first try "apt-cache search android-tools" and see if it spits out their names
<jishjish> daftykins: I get this "android-tools-fsutils - Android ext4 utilities with sparse support"
<daftykins> jishjish: you might need to check what repos are enabled then, system settings button on the left if this is unity, then go to software and sources
<Steve_Jobs> Anyone know if the Dell XPS 13 is shipping with Ubuntu yet?
<jishjish> daftykins: thanks I'll check there
<daftykins> Steve_Jobs: we are not Dell. call them :)
<Steve_Jobs> daftykins: haha :)
<nicomachus> Steve_Jobs: http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd
<beni85> how 2 instal virtualbox?
<Steve_Jobs> that's not the new one with the infinity screen, nicomachus
<nicomachus> well you didn't say that...
<Steve_Jobs> http://www.dell.com/ca/business/p/xps-13-9343-laptop/pd
<Steve_Jobs> that's all the rage these days
<EriC^> beni85: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<daftykins> that is why this is not a Dell sales channel )
<daftykins> * :)
<beni85> ok, thx
<EriC^> np
<Steve_Jobs> daftykins: I know, but we have on the horizon a MacBook beater that ships with Ubuntu. Hence, Ubuntu channel.
<nicomachus> "Ship dates for the XPS 13 are 22nd Jan (Core i3) and 28th Jan (Core i7.)"
<nicomachus> http://ultrabooknews.com/2015/01/07/gorgeous-featureful-dell-xps-13-starts-at-799-could-be-the-one-details-here/
<nicomachus> I'll happily talk about Clementine instead. :)
<Steve_Jobs> nicomachus: but there is an upcoming version that ships with Ubuntu out of the box
<Baribal_> Steve_Jobs, you don't install your OS yourself?
<Steve_Jobs> Baribal_: correct. Ships with Ubuntu
<Steve_Jobs> It's called the dev edition
<daftykins> there always has been one, but it came with 12.04 last i saw
<Baribal_> Yeah, not what I meant, but not really relevant to the channel anyways.
<Steve_Jobs> daftykins: this is supposed to be 14.04
<daftykins> glad to hear they've finally updated
<yoda> is linux-headers-3.13.0-32 the kernel source because the only difference i see is linux-headers-3.13.0-32-generic is symbolic links to linux-headers-3.13.0-32 why the two
<jishjish> hi all is there a tool built into ubuntu which burns images on dvd/cd. I want to install minimal ubuntu on an old laptop
<daftykins> Steve_Jobs: but you're probably talking about the US right? which isn't the centre of the world :)
<nicomachus> jishjish: startup disc creator
<nicomachus> or just right click on the .iso file and select "write to disc"
<Jordan_U> jishjish: Yes. You can just right click the iso and select "burn to disk" (or similar). You can also open Brasero and work from there.
<jishjish> thanks Jordan_U
<daftykins> jishjish: if it's too old it might not have the RAM to boot, i guess you might be referring to mini.iso though
<nicomachus> if you right click and select "write to disc" you can hit the properties button and select lower speeds.
<nicomachus> I'd recommend it, really. 4x
<Jordan_U> jishjish: You're welcome.
<javelinanddart> Hi, I've tried to install SELinux on my computer and if I set it to enforcing, on reboot, it says the system is running in low graphics mode and It won't let me configure X11 manually either
<alchemist_ryu12> hey
<javelinanddart> I think it might have something to do with the fact that the selinux policy hasn't authenticated my user to be allowed
<Jordan_U> javelinanddart: Why are you trying to use SELinux rather than apparmor?
<javelinanddart> I prefer using it over AppArmor
 * daftykins chuckles
<javelinanddart> Jordan_U: Call me crazy but if the NSA developed SELinux for the Department of Defense, and open-sourced it, and it's maintained well, I would think it would be more secure
<rpp601> is there an easy way to set or find my mysql root pw?
<daftykins> this is not really a channel for your soap box to be brought out :)
<yoda> what is the purpose of linux-headers-3.13.0-32-generic which is a sym links to linux-headers-3.13.0-32 and correct me if i am wrong this is still what the kernel is named/source files for the kernel
<daftykins> rpp601: dpkg-reconfigure <mysql package> lets you reset it afaiui
<yoda> though uname -r says linux-headers-3.13.0-32-generic
<rpp601> daftykins: dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server doesn't return anything
<yoda> i mean 3.13.0-32-generic
<yoda> but confused because that is symbolic link
<daftykins> rpp601: well it needs to be the right package
<daftykins> yoda: yeah there are multiple variants other than -generic, so it symlinks to the non-variant headers
<rpp601> daftykins: i'm trying to install cacti, i'm having trouble with mysql's 'root' password - i never set it.
<daftykins> maybe you never installed mysql server then
<rpp601> it's installed
<Jordan_U> javelinanddart: Frankly, if you want to use SELinux you might want to use a distribution that uses SELinux by default. That said, what is the output of "check-selinux-installation"?
<daftykins> i know for sure it always prompts with the text style blue window and asks for a root password to be defined
<daftykins> dunno then.
<rpp601> you useless ass
<Jordan_U> rpp601: Please watch your attitude and language in this channel.
<daftykins> rpp601: i'd recommend you don't make a comment like that again :)
<rpp601> Jordan_U: daftykins has helped me before, i was joking :-) sorry tho
<daftykins> i am not laughing :)
<koding123> rpp601, try this http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<rpp601> sorry guys :(
<Plomos> hoping someone can help me here, as i seem to have messed some things up
<koding123> !ask | Plomos
<ubottu> Plomos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Plomos> i had windows 8.1 and ubuntu 14.04 dual booted on my laptop. got tired of ubuntu for the time being, so while in windows i deleted the linux partitions like a noob and reallocated the space for windows, but now the laptop boots into a limited version of grub and nothing else
<Plomos> i tried setting it to boot from usb, but it won't do it
<ryu13212> Do you have windows install cd?
<Jordan_U> Plomos: Is this a UEFI or BIOS based machine?
<Plomos> i have a bootable windows usb, but the laptop doesn't have a cd drive
<Plomos> uefi
<ryu13212> Try UEFI boot from usb
<Jordan_U> Plomos: If you run "ls" from the grub rescue shell, is your USB drive listed?
<Plomos> is there a command for that?
<Plomos> hold on
<Plomos> it sees an hd0.msdos1
<Plomos> and then other partitions that it thinks are linux
<Bashing-om> yoda: " uname -r says linux-headers-3.13.0-32-generic " says you do have a serious problem. Instead of beating around the bush, what is the real question ? (out of disk space ?) .
<Plomos> is there a way to force it to boot windows from grub?
<Jordan_U> Plomos: Does it list any (hd1)?
<titou_> greetings everyone
<titou_> mes respects
<SG-PXE> would anyone be able to help me with a PXE question? i want to install ubuntu via PXE using a downloaded local CD, currently the PXE goes out on the internet and pulls from the archive site
<Plomos> jordan it lists hd1,gpt4 hd1,gpt3 hd1,gpt2 and hd1,gpt1 in that order
 * titou_ never used pxe sorry
<Plomos> after the hd0
<Jordan_U> SG-PXE: Local as in connected to the machine being net-booted, or local as in hosted on a TFTP server within your LAN?
<Jordan_U> Plomos: Good. Are you at a "grub>" prompt, or a "rescue>" prompt?
<Plomos> grub
<SG-PXE> Jordan_U: stored on the server running TFTP and Apache since i am currently using apache to serve up the filesystem.squashfs for gparted, and clonezilla
<Hodgeka> quit
<Jordan_U> Plomos: OK. What is the output of "echo $root"?
<Plomos> hd1,gpt2
<giuseppe_> salve
<Jordan_U> Plomos: OK. If you run "ls -l" you should see two partitions (one on each drive) with a FAT filesystem. Which two are they?
<Plomos> says can't find command ls -1
<Plomos> oh thats an L oops hold on
<Plomos> still says can't find command
<Bashing-om> yoda: ^^, still with us ?
<Jordan_U> Plomos: OK. Let's guess that your internal drive's EFI System Partition is (hd0,gpt1). Run "root=(hd0,gpt1)" then "ls /".
<koding123> Plomos, ofcourse there is
<koding123> Plomos, youll need a Ubuntu live USB to fix it
<Plomos> says disk hd0,gpt1 not found Jordan
<Plomos> koding i have a live usb
<Plomos> and it has ubuntu
<Plomos> but i can't get the system to boot from it
<Jordan_U> Plomos: OK. "root=(hd1,gpt1)" then "ls /".
<koding123> Plomos, here is the instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader
<Plomos> Jordan: unknown  filesystem
<koding123> Plomos, already told you the link to fix
<Jordan_U> koding123: Those instructions are for BIOS rather than UEFI, and depend on Plomos being able to boot from USB, which they can't currenty do (for some reason).
<koding123> Jordan_U, ok
<Jordan_U> Plomos: root=(hd0,msdos1); ls
<Jordan_U> Plomos: Make that second part "ls /" again :)
<Plomos> ya one sec
<HoloPed> does anyone know how to disable the serial console? I need to free up ttyS0. Distro is Ubunbu 14.10
<Plomos> ubnkern ubninit .disk/efi/boot/casper/dists/install/isolinux/pics/pool/pressed /ubnpath.txt readme.diskdefines autorun.inf md5sum.txt wubi.exe ubnfilel.txt ldlinux.sys syslinux.cfg menu.c32 Jordan
<Jordan_U> Plomos: configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<beni85> hw get virtualbox on linux backbox???
<KILLAKAT> HI
<Jordan_U> Plomos: That should bring you to the boot menu for the Ubuntu LiveUSB you have connected.
<beni85> hi all
<Plomos> it did
<Plomos> so hit try?
<KILLAKAT> HELLO
<Jordan_U> Plomos: Yes.
<Plomos> k loading
<KILLAKAT> this is the first time i used this chatroom
<KILLAKAT> anyone play freedroid rpg?
<OerHeks> beni85, ask in a backbox support room, we support ubuntu only
<Plomos> ok it loaded into the live environment
<Jordan_U> KILLAKAT: Welcome to #ubuntu! If you have a support question please ask. For other offtopic discussion please join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<beni85> oooo...
<Jordan_U> Plomos: Great. Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<Plomos> says command not found
<Jordan_U> Plomos: Are you sure that you spelled it correctly?
<Plomos> ya i put it in terminal without the quotes right?
<Jordan_U> Plomos: Correct. What version of Ubuntu is on this LiveUSB?
<Plomos> 14.04.1
<Jordan_U> Plomos: 64 bit or 32 bit?
<Plomos> 64
<Jordan_U> Plomos: What is the output of just "efibootmgr"?
<Plomos> no command efi found, did you mean:
<spacekookie> Question: I'm trying to install ZFS on my Ubuntu Server this way: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem#step-1-prepare-the-install-environment
<Jordan_U> Plomos: Please run the exact command, and copy and paste the full output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com , then post a link to the output here.
<spacekookie> However aptitude can't find any of the packages that should be added via the ppa...any idea what I could try to fix that?
<EriC^> spacekookie: which ubuntu are you using?
<OerHeks> spacekookie, are you on 64 bit ubuntu ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Jordan_U> Plomos: I need to leave soon.
<spacekookie> Should be Ubuntu Server 14.10 64 bit
<Plomos> says it is currently not installed, you can install it by typing sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<OerHeks> spacekookie, after adding that ppa, reload: sudo apt-get update
<Jordan_U> Plomos: OK. Please do so then.
<Plomos> done
<Jordan_U> Plomos: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr" now.
<spacekookie> OerHeks, I already do that. And it doesn't tell me about any errors
<EriC^> spacekookie: type cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*zfs*
<spacekookie> EriC^, http://pastebin.com/x1vm2mwA
<Plomos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10167139/
<EriC^> spacekookie: can you type cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ?
<EriC^> spacekookie: i wonder why it says saucy there
<spacekookie> EriC^, There you go: http://pastebin.com/gp6YcSZ9
<EriC^> thx
<Plomos> part of paste was missing, here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10167167/
<EriC^> spacekookie: what's cat /etc/issue say?
<nickels> know what it was I couldn't figure out with with MonoDevelop that deb line.... SEARCH in the software center, pulls up a MonoDevelop icon to install it... but if you go to development from the first window and hit Mono / CLI there isn't.
<spacekookie> EriC^, ==> "Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l"
<Jordan_U> Plomos: You don't have a Windows boot entry in your firmware, which makes me sceptical that you have a valid Windows installation at all.
<Plomos> i just used it last night, i know it's there
<nickels> happy happy happy to be xubuntu nappy.. I tried out ubuntu also
<Jordan_U> Plomos: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<EriC^> Plomos: maybe you're using legacy?
<Plomos> dev/sda2@/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmfgw.efi:Windows Boot Manager:Windows:efi
<EriC^> Plomos: are you in the installation right now or a live usb?
<Plomos> live usb
<EriC^> what's the output of sudo parted -l ?
<Plomos> model: ATA Toshiba MQ01ABD0 (scsi)
<EriC^> Plomos: paste the whole thing in paste.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> Plomos: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/
<Jordan_U> Plomos: If that completes without any error then run "sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/mnt/ --boot-directory=/mnt/".
<Jordan_U> Plomos: I'm leaving very soon. If you can reply more promptly, it's in your best interest to do so.
<Plomos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10167318/
<EriC^> um, is it just me or is there no ubuntu installation?
<Jordan_U> EriC^: Plomos has no Ubuntu installation, they accidentally deleted it without realizing that doing so would affect their ability to boot Windows.
<EriC^> Plomos: sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\Microsoft\\Boot\\bootmgfw.efi -L "Windows" -p 2 -d /dev/sda
<Plomos> trying to type these and read at same time
<EriC^> Plomos: type the above then type sudo efibootmgr -v and paste it please
<Plomos> Joran yours says modinfo.sh doesn't exist
<koding123> EriC^, have you seen his question? he removed the Ubuntu partition, and now unable to boot into Wind0ws basically helping him is offtopic for this channel foreword him to #windows ;)
<Jordan_U> Plomos: Ignore my grub-install advice for now, EriC^'s solution is cleaner.
<Plomos> ok
<akkad> is an upgrade to libc6 safe?
<Jordan_U> akkad: How and why are you trying to upgrade libc6?
<akkad> apt-get -f install
<akkad> as a result of apt-get install python-pycurl -> a ton of {package} : Depends: libc6
<akkad> nvm. will remove the bogus apt-repo entry
<koding123> akkad, run a, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Jordan_U> koding123: Helping people get Windows booting again after (improperly) removing Ubuntu is most definitely on topic for this channel, especially when we are doing so entirely using Ubuntu. We aren't just going to leave users stranded without their OS of choice because they made a mistake while trying to remove Ubuntu.
<Plomos> connected to irc via a seperate computer so will have to type this output out real quick in pastebin
<herent> Good morning - wondering if anyone knows how to change the 'master' os for controlling the boot? I have 3 installs, on 2 drives. Two are on a regular 2.5", another one on a mSATA. That's mostly fresh, and is the one I want to use from now on so I can wipe the old ones on the 2.5. But the boot drive and grub are managed by an OS that will be removed when I replace the 2.5
<NegativeFlare> herent: you mean GRUB?
<EriC^> Plomos: just type out the boot order, and the Windows entry
<NegativeFlare> I'm confused xD
<herent> NegativeFlare, It's using uefi, but the os that rebuilds that with sudo update-grub and the boot partition are on a drive I want to replace
<EriC^> Plomos: just check that it says File(\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi)
<herent> I have a new OS ready to go on a different drive, and can boot into it
<herent> Not sure how to do that if I remove the other drive first
<NegativeFlare> Well, honestly. I hate uEFI. So I honestly don't have a clue.
<herent> Yeah, I kind of hate it, too, but didn't have a lot of choice when first installing
<Plomos> Eric, its not listing the microsoft one
<EriC^> what's the boot order?
<herent> And can't take the downtime to totally wipe everything and build it with classic boot
<Plomos> BootOrder 0008,0003,0006,0007
<EriC^> ok 0008 is new i think
<EriC^> it must be there i guess
<EriC^> you could take a leap of faith and try to restart i guess
<Plomos> oh 8 says windows on the end
<EriC^> does it say \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi ?
<Plomos> no
<orbisvicis> the ubuntu 8.04 dvd has no md5sum ?
<lasagn4> hi. i installed a virtualbox.deb file manually instead of the mainted apt-get packages, now , how do i uninstall it?
<xangua> why would you use 8.04 to beggin with¿
<EriC^> Plomos: i'd try to restart
<Plomos> ok
<Ben64> orbisvicis: 8.04 is EOL, don't use it
<Plomos> here goes
<orbisvicis> Ben64: need to
<Ben64> lasagn4: dpkg -r <package>
<Ben64> orbisvicis: no you don't
<Plomos> booted to the minimal grub
<orbisvicis> Ben64: I need to evaluate a gtk1 program, see if its worth porting
<lasagn4> thanks
<lasagn4> how do i search what packages are installed?
<EriC^> Plomos: if you press esc while it boots, can you get a boot options menu?
<Ben64> lasagn4: dpkg -l
<Plomos> no
<EriC^> Plomos: ok, type ls -l in grub
<Plomos> -l not found
<Jordan_U> EriC^: Ubuntu's minimal UEFI secure boot doesn't have the modules needed for the "-l" switch to grub's ls :(
<EriC^> oh
<Jordan_U> EriC^: Were you here for how we got booted into the Ubuntu LiveUSB from the grub shell?
<EriC^> nope
<Jordan_U> EriC^: root=(hd0,msdos1); configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Plomos> you want me to run that again?
<EriC^> can we try to boot the microsoft efi file?
<Jordan_U> EriC^: Now that we know that Windows is on sda2, we can try "root=(hd1,gpt2)" though.
<Plomos> which do you want me to try?
<Jordan_U> EriC^: So: root=(hd1,gpt2); chainloader /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi # I think will boot Windows.
<EriC^> ok, cool, Plomos please type those commands
<Plomos> the chainloader?
<Jordan_U> EriC^: Plomos: I'm off for now, good luck!
<Plomos> ok thanks
<EriC^> Jordan_U: thanks for the help
<UnrealXero> question, I am currently using this command to output the total amount of RAM in bytes "free -b | grep -i Mem | awk '{print $2}'"
<Jordan_U> EriC^: You're welcome.
<Plomos> is the # included in the command?
<Ben64> UnrealXero: wheres the question
<EriC^> Plomos: no, type root=(hd1,gpt2)
<Plomos> done
<EriC^> Plomos: ok, type chainloader /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<Plomos> and typing chainloader /Efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi gives a file path for it
<Plomos> but doesn't seem to do anything else
<EriC^> Plomos: type ls /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/
<Jordan_U_phone> Plomos: "boot"
<Plomos> boot for which part?
<EriC^> Plomos: type boot
<Plomos> unknown error
<Plomos> ls /efi/microsoft/boot lists a bunch of files eric
<EriC^> Plomos: that's good
<Plomos> part of it says Resources/ BCD.Log1 BCD.log2 boot.stl bootmgfw.efi bootmgr.efi memtest.efi
<Plomos> most of the output is language files
<Plomos> what about bootmgr.efi?
<EriC^> Plomos: i wonder if there's a way to get the uuid of the efi partition from grub, maybe that'd work, type edit (hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^> Plomos: nevermind i guess that won't work
<Plomos> ok
<EriC^> Plomos: i dont think bootmgr.efi works
<Plomos> k
<EriC^> there's another file in /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi that might though
<EriC^> Plomos: type chainloader /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<HelloSquared> Hello, im a bit of a bind. I lost power briefly earlier today, and i cannot boot my ubuntu install. It loads into grub, i select ubuntu and it stays on a purple acreen
<Plomos> k hold on
<Plomos> comes back with /EndEntire and a file path
<EriC^> Plomos: hmm, try boot
<scott> after a recent update on ubuntu 14.04 I no longer have a clang binary (I have clang-3.5 installed). it has a binary named clang-3.5, but is there an explanation why the `clang` symlink was removed?
<HelloSquared> When i try to boot into recovery mode, it asks for the encryption key which i an 100% sure is correct but it says it is wrong
<Plomos> its trying
<Plomos> awesome
<Plomos> it worked
<Plomos> THANK YOU
<Plomos> how do i make sure it keeps booting into windows?
<Bashing-om> HelloSquared: Run a file system check from the liveDVD ?
<EriC^> Plomos: cool, np, you need to boot the ubuntu live usb again and add that instead of /Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<Plomos> oh, crap, ok, so i have to go back to grub and then boot into live usb?
<EriC^> yeah
<scott> is there a way to get an up to date changelog for a package? the most recent change shown for clang-3.5 is Sun, 23 Mar 2014 (at http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/clang-3.5)
<Plomos> alright, gotta find the command for booting the live usb
<HelloSquared> Bashing-om ok let me get the live cd out....
<Plomos> EriC^ what is the first part of the command i need before Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi?
<Bashing-om> HelloSquared: K, same same release as the install .
<HelloSquared> Yep
<HelloSquared> Do drives get locked when mounted?
<EriC^> Plomos: sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\Boot\\bootx64.efi -L "windows" -p 2 -d /dev/sda
<Bashing-om> HelloSquared: If the system detects a problem then the files system is put into a read only mode, to protect it's self from further damage .
<HelloSquared> While in setting this up. I get bio: create slab (bio-1) at 1
<Plomos> ok, working on it
<EriC^> Plomos: there's no Microsoft
<HelloSquared> Whenever i try to get into recovery mode and it says cryptsetup failed bad password or options
<Plomos> oh ok
<Bashing-om> HelloSquared: Never encounted such before, I do not know .
<HelloSquared> I am in a pretty serious pickle then
<Bashing-om> HelloSquared: We can hope that the file system check/repair will correct the corrupted 'password-encrpytion' file . We can hope .
<farva> I have some one actively ddosing one of the IPs on my server and I can't track the IP, can some one help me find them? I don't know much about networking and only have one command I know to see ips connected, but am not sure which it is, or what it is connected to
<farva> this is all I know: netstat -ntu | awk '{print $5}' | cut -d: -f1 | sort | uniq -c | sort -n
<farva> and I for some reason cannot -drop ips on my IP tables, even though they are installed
<HelloSquared> Wow
<farva> so I kind of have a slew of issues here and really would like to get proper protection setup
<HelloSquared> I restarted and it worked
<HelloSquared> Three hours of it not working and suddenly its fine
<HelloSquared> Well that was scary. Would have lost a day of work. Always back up! Thanks for the help, no idea what that was about
<farva> can some one please help with this, I really need to get these things figured out
<farva> I have tried setting up UHC and ended up locking myself out of the server...I can't be trusted to do these things lol
<Bashing-om> HelloSquared: Great ! I still would -> sudo touch /forcefsck , sudo shutdown -r now <- ( sets up to do a file system check on next boot, and then reboot to do it )
<Plomos> Eric, since its the live usb it doesn't think it has efibootmgr installed
<farva> my biggest question is how do I locate the IP of the person ddosing
<farva> and then how do I ban that IP if IP tables are not allowing me to -drop
<EriC^> Plomos: no problem, type sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<Plomos> k
<Plomos> got that, now to put in new command
<nabn> anybody use synapse here?
<Plomos> hey hey hey, says bootorder now starts with 0005 and 0005 is listed as windows
<Plomos> here goes
<farva> I know there is a specific program I can also run to track connections even if I cannot connect to the server machine itself, does anyone know the name of it though?
<EriC^> nice
<farva> I have to be able to do something to deter ddos on this server
<Plomos> i see the spinning dots
<Plomos> booted to my windows login screen
<EriC^> nice
<Plomos> is it safe to remove the ubuntu stuff left over or?
<EriC^> like what
<Plomos> seems like it had some partition left over
<EriC^> ok you mean the stuff in the efi partition?
<EriC^> *oh
<Plomos> ya
<farva> surely some one can at least point me in the right direction please?
<EriC^> yeah you can remove it if you want, but it doesn't take up any space anyways like 1mb or so
<Plomos> good point
<Plomos> I'd buy you and Jordan a beer, but we don't live next to each other
<Plomos> farva, do you have a firewall of some sort?
<Plomos> or surely a router that can block ports?
<farva> I only have iptables
<farva> it is a server machine at a datacenter
<farva> I tried installing UHC but it locked me and everyone else out of the machine
<orbisvicis> why isn't libgtk1.2 available for hardy ?
<farva> I know absolutely nothing about networking unfortunately
<orbisvicis> I've updated the sources.list for old-releases, and according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/libgtk1.2 there should be packages
<farva> so setting up IP tables and firewalls is like....what to do..
<EriC^> !info libgtk1.2 hardy
<ubottu> 'hardy' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<farva> hell, I hardly know jack about linux, I am only 4 months in on all this
<farva> right now the guy is actively dosing the server as we speak
<farva> I rerouted the IP and put our programs on another, updated dns etc so he is hitting a dead end atm
<farva> but I would like to track his IP so I know who it is and I can deal with him more quickly (as well as actively ban him) in the future
<Plomos> thanks for the help guys, have a good one
<EriC^> you too
<farva> I just don't know how to find the IP that is connecting to that specific IP on the server
<EriC^> nothing showed up when you ran netstat -tun on it?
<farva> let me see, idk that command-do I just run that righ there?
<Natsuki> hi
<EriC^> farva: you pasted it earlier
<Natsuki> ubottu
<farva> oh that
<orbisvicis> oh, I forgot to uncomment universe, heh
<Natsuki> ubottu
<Natsuki> jejeje
<farva> well, I had a suspicious IP with 10 connections
<Natsuki> no?
<farva> we ran it against a list of known ddosers and it was on there
<Natsuki> Toll?
<Natsuki> Troll Detected
<farva> so I tried to add him to the -DROP list on our IP tables and it denied me the command
<Natsuki> español?
<Natsuki> spanish?
<farva> this is the error it gives me when I tried to block the IP in question: http://gyazo.com/f715b2ed76ed2448a489de6b988e5f77
<farva> so I checked that IP tables was up to date and it was
<Natsuki> farva
<farva> yea
<cfhowlett> farva, much easier to use ufw command
<Natsuki> farva join my chanel
<farva> I have tried installing it, (sorry I called it uhc earlier) but it locked me out of the machine entirely and my datacenter had to disable it to get us back in
<farva> I would prefer to talk about it in open chat so that I have other sets of eyes that can warn me if I am doing something I shouldn't. No offense I really do appreciate the offer, I am just especially cautious
<farva> I know I have ufw installed but I don't know how to undo what was done that locked us out of the network to begin with
<SG-PXE> would anyone be able to help me with a PXE question? i want to install ubuntu via PXE using a downloaded local CD imagestored on the server running TFTP & Apache, currently the PXE goes out on the internet and pulls from the archive site. Apache is serving up the filesystem.squashfs for gparted
<cfhowlett> farva, man ufw         in a terminal will inform you of usage
<Natsuki> farva bot created
<eviltwinzzz> greetings, anyone here real ubuntu experts?
<jishjish> hi - can someone reply to test if this is working?....
<cfhowlett> !test | jishjish
<ubottu> jishjish: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<eviltwinzzz> I can see you jish
<Natsuki> 2 farva
<Natsuki> farva bot
<svetlana> farva: upon seeing the error I would include the kernel and iptables version in the question. oh, and run that iptables command as sudo, perhaps?
<svetlana> jishjish: works
<Natsuki> farva friend?
<svetlana> can we please stop asking 'friend?' in here. it's not productive.
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | Natsuki,
<ubottu> Natsuki,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Natsuki> ok sorry
<farva> I did actually run as sudo, and it gave me no output, also, when I ran as sudo the IP in question was still connected
<jishjish> thanks svetlana
<bodhi_zazen> eviltwinzzz, no, just fedora and arch experts here , that's why the channel is called #ubuntu =)
<eviltwinzzz> does anyone know if it is possible for 'CTB-LOCKER' to infect Ubuntu?
<Natsuki> |
<Natsuki> @
<svetlana> farva: 'no output' means the iptables command worked then -- check the list with 'iptables -L' as root
<svetlana> farva: (already established connections may still survive newly added rules, but I personally have no idea to what extent or how to handle them)
<farva> there is literally nothing on that list svetlana
<svetlana> odd
<farva> can we back up just a sec, perhaps configuring ufw would be the way to go? it is my understanding it is more powerful anyway
<cfhowlett> farva, I tend to agree
<svetlana> you run that command, it gives no output, then you immediately check the list and it's empty?  I run out of brains here. (there also is the #netfilter channel which might give more ideas)
<farva> svetlana: http://gyazo.com/9bcea08b4378fbd9ef8d2da0df384968
<svetlana> ufw, iirc, still uses iptables as backend
<farva> cfhowlett:  in ufw, it shows options to set for default? will this reset all ufw commands to default or...I am very new to linux and really have no idea about 99% of these things
<farva> cfhowlett: am I misunderstang this: http://gyazo.com/4a53550f36fbcf4a6b146f8b67e10835
<cfhowlett> farva, man ufw is pretty informative and yes you can set defaults.  settings will remain until you change them.
<farva> becuase if I re-enable it, it will lock us out of our network entirely
<farva> so I need to set it back to its full default settings before I try and config it agin
<farva> again*
<eviltwinzzz> does anyone know if it is possible for 'CTB-LOCKER' to infect Ubuntu?
<UnrealXero> CS1.6 ANYONE?!
<cfhowlett> UnrealXero, wwrong channel.
<farva> cfhowlett: so I should first run 'ufw reset --force'?
<farva> before I enable it
<cfhowlett> farva, yes that will reset to ufw defaults
<azjo> does anyone know how to make hola work on chromecast?
<UnrealXero> sorry, in all seriousness, I do have a serious question
<cfhowlett> UnrealXero, ubuntu questions are welcomed
<farva> is there a way for me to mute him from my chat here?
<UnrealXero> I am currently using the command "free -b | grep -i Mem | awk '{print $2}'
<UnrealXero> "
<UnrealXero> to give me the total RAM on a device in bytes
<eviltwinzzz> does anyone know if it is possible for 'CTB-LOCKER' to infect Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> farva, "him"?  in hexchat, click on the nick and ignore
<UnrealXero> I want to take that output and divide it by 4
<farva> ty
<Natsuki> hola
<cfhowlett> UnrealXero, ask in ##bash
<Natsuki> english?
<UnrealXero> the fact that theres a bash channel makes me a happy camper
<UnrealXero> Cheers
<cfhowlett> Natsuki, stay on topic or play somewhere else.  being rude and disruptive violates channel guidelines
<farva> cfhowlett: so now that I have ufw rest to defaults
<cfhowlett> farva, sudo ufw status verbose         will tell you
<farva> how do I proceed with setting this up so I can auto drop ips that spam connections or try to mass connect etc
<farva> kk
<eviltwinzzz> I guess noone has heard of this
<cfhowlett> farva, YMMV but I enabled to default deny.
<cfhowlett> farva, sorry, but I don't know ufw in sufficient to do what you suggested.  perhaps the #ubuntu-server channel?
<farva> sounds good cfhowlett I will check with them
<cfhowlett> farva, best of luck
<yoda> curious is there no ubuntu kernel source package downloadable thru the software center gui or in any repo that i can apt-get source for the kernel source
<eviltwinzzz> can anyone answer my question?
<farva> ty =]
<cfhowlett> eviltwinzzz, silence was the answer.  in other words: no one has encountered it.
<yoda> or by default ubuntu already have the source on it that can be used/modified
<cfhowlett> yoda, enable source in your repos and download
<Natsuki> I have saved a cat in my refrigerator, this re cold hard cat
<farva> cfhowlett: I reset the settings for ufw, enabled it, and it is timing out my console immediatly....I can't log in now =[
<cfhowlett> farva, sudo ufw disable
<farva> however we are still connected to our server machine apps
<mofi> can i replace php with python??
<cfhowlett> mofi, yes
<farva> I can't connect to the console at all
<farva> I can't log in
<cfhowlett> farva, alt-ctrl-f6         should kick you to a console
<farva> from putty?
<cfhowlett> alt-ctrl-f7 will bring you back
<cfhowlett> farva, wait, putty?!  I missed that VERY IMPORTANT bit of news
<zerowaitstate> LOL
<farva> yea lol, I was talking earlier about how it is a server at a datacenter lol
<farva> ez to over look I guess hgaha
<cfhowlett> farva, OK, ignore me.  go to #ubuntu-server    for expert advice
<farva> ticket time!
<farva> gotcha, thanks so far for the advice though, I picked up a few new things =]
<yoda> ya there is nothing when i do a search for kernel in the repo deb packages or anything even with the sources repo check on
<cfhowlett> !kernel | yoda
<ubottu> yoda: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<mutual> yoda what are you trying to do?
<yoda> not talking about linux kernel.org  site i am talking about the ubuntu kernel sources and weather there still have .deb package for it in the repo for ubuntu
<somsip> yoda: apt-cache search linux- gives loads of results. And ubuntu does not use deb packages directly
<yoda> compare the ubuntu kerenl against the kerenl.org linux kerenls
<somsip> yoda: easier if you just explain what the issue is for you
<yoda> the same thing that you can do with apt-get should be viewable in software gui center but i will try that to
<svetlana> evilnickveitch: erm. no. ctb-locker doesn't look like  a linux thing.
<joltman> i've got 14.04x64 and a Lenovo T440s.  I want to install the latest kernel, but there are warnings on the ubuntu kernel site saying that I need an "image" file
<joltman> what does that means?
<cfhowlett> joltman, paste the error
<joltman> there is no error, i'm just trying to figure out which kernel i should use
<joltman> i'm looking for somethign in the 3.17 or .18 kernel
<joltman> they all appear to be labeled for vivid
<joltman> and i've got trusty
<cfhowlett> joltman, is there something wrong with your default kernel?
<joltman> it doesn't have the correct drivers for DisplayPort1.2 as well as it lacks the latest updates for my Synaptics mouse pad
<joltman> (touchpad)
<somsip> joltman: some other fixes for the rouchpad not requiring a new kernel may be useful http://stephen.rees-carter.net/geek/thinkpad-t440s-ubuntu
<somsip> *touchpad
<joltman> i'll check it out
<joltman> but regardless, i do want to use DP 1.2 (as my monitors are set to daisy-chain DP)
<joltman> Dell U2414H displayport daisy chaining
<somsip> joltman: the only references I find for that are that a new kernel and video driver are required.
<joltman> I think this updated driver works better
<joltman> but, still need the DP driver
<joltman> so do i only need to download the 3.18 deb files?
<joltman> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.18-vivid/
<joltman> or, because it's for vivid, will it just jack up my ubuntu 14.04?
<somsip> !mainline | joltman (but I know nothing else about this)
<ubottu> joltman (but I know nothing else about this): The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<joltman> ok, i guess i'll give this a try
<joltman> ok, rebooting.
<joltman> well, i'm on 3.18
<joltman> now to install the latest xorg intel crap
<FireSpill> hi
<fernando__> hola
<JCM83> My audio just failed completely. Services brings up pulseaudio as negative. When I try >service pulseaudio start, it returns start: Unknown job: pulseaudio
<jishjish> hi all, what tools does ubuntu 14.10 have installed so that when I plug my nexus 5 in it shows up as a device with internal storage? (I need to place some files on my device) and I am curious what package enables this.
<JCM83> jishjish I think you just need to mount the new drive.
<JCM83> Which should be doable through the command line or through nautilus.
<jishjish> thanks JCM83 I was able to mount it with pcmanfs and  go-mtpfs-git
<JCM83> badass hi 5
<JCM83> I'm still trying to restart my audio process or whatever.
<dannymichel> I'm stopping X to install nvidia driver with sudo service lighted stop but when i run the .run file it still says i appear to be running V
<dannymichel> i mean running X*
<usr0> dannymichel: try CTRL+ALT+F1, then login and then "sudo service lightdm stop"
<dannymichel> thats what i did usr0
<Ben64> dannymichel: you shouldn't install nvidia drivers that method
<dannymichel> how should i Ben64 ? sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ?
<dannymichel> i have a gtx 960 and am having issues Ben64
<Ben64> dannymichel: well it depends what card you have
<dannymichel> I'm following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2263316 Ben64
<Ben64> i'd suggest using this ppa https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<dannymichel> use that ppa somehow then do sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ? Ben64 ?
<JCM83> Ben64: My audio just failed completely. Services brings up pulseaudio as negative. When I try >service pulseaudio start, it returns start: Unknown job: pulseaudio
<Ben64> dannymichel: the link i gave you shows how to add it, there are multiple nvidia versions to choose from
<dannymichel> ok cool
<dannymichel> thanks
<dannymichel> one last thing. i see you have to add the number for which OS you want to be default in default/grub, but i don't have a numbered list to go by anywhere
<dannymichel> i did grub-update and counted down, and it seems its 10th down so i did 10 but doesn't work
<jozefk> where do I place the command which I want to have executed every time before system goes off?
<Ben64> dannymichel: what i do, is modify it to boot the last OS I booted
<footer> Hi when I do hcitool scan I see "Device is not available"
<footer> :No such device
<footer> how do I get my bluetooth headset working
<footer> hciconfig -a outputs nothing as well
<Ben64> footer: what is the output of "hcitool dev"
<footer> Ben64: devices: that's it
<footer> nothing in devices
<Ben64> then you need a device]
<footer> Ben64: but I already have the bluetooth in my laptop
<dannymichel> yeah installing with the PPA gave me black screen again Ben64
<Ben64> footer: it may need to be turned on physically, or you might not have the driver required
<Ben64> dannymichel: which one did you install
<footer> Ben64: okay, so how do I get it working
<dannymichel> nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<footer> I don't have button for it but it's supposed to be turned on by pressing led button sort of
<Ben64> footer: pastebin the output of "lspci;lsusb"
<Ben64> dannymichel: you didn't see the part where i told you it had different versions?
<thomad16> hello
<dannymichel> i don't see where there are different versions Ben64
<Ben64> dannymichel: on the link i gave you, i only gave you the one link. did you read it at all?
<footer> Ben64: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/505de8ae5125b73831dd
<dannymichel> yes i did
<Ben64> footer: i'm not seeing any bluetooth devices there
<footer> Ben64: strange I have used it before in windows
<Ben64> footer: you might need to enable it using the button in windows first
<dmarr> trying to figure out why a rsync would start off quick (30MB/s) and taper off on a direct filesystem copy (external to external)
<Ben64> dmarr: caching
<footer> Ben64: http://demo.idg.com.au/pcw/dellvostro3700shortcutbuttons.jpg
<dmarr> it also ends up just dying eventually after an hour or so
<dmarr> can i run a health check on an ext4 fs?
<footer> Ben64: the third button on top is for bluetooth near that wifi led
<Ben64> dmarr: well that's not good. anything in dmesg, like IO errors or anything?
<Ben64> footer: ok
<Ben64> dmarr: fsck would check the filesystem, smartctl can check the smart data, which isn't super reliable
<dmarr> Ben64: hmm dmesg is showing me: usb 1-1: reset high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci
<thomad16__> So a strange thing happened and after rebooting 5 times it fixed itself somehow. The standard themes broke the font used by the terminal and default icons used by some applications however the issue randomly stops and starts on reboot any ideas
<footer> Ben64: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/943f2e803af6596e5d2e
<Ben64> footer: ok, what is the output of "rfkill list"
<bojan> i have more images on my boot partition how to identify the working images only and how to remove that
<footer> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<footer> Ben64: ^
<bojan> means how to remove the corrupted images
<thomad16__> ben64: are you having issues with your bluetooth device?
<Ben64> thomad16__: nope
<Ben64> footer: still looks like you don't have a bluetooth device
<bojan> #ubuntu-touch
<footer> Ben64: hmm
<thomad16__> oh sorry its footer
<footer> thomad16__: yep
<thomad16__> footer: I had a similar issue this morning i went into /etc/bluetooth/main.conf and set RememberPowerd to false. Also you may want to try `sudo apt-get install --reinstall bluez`
<footer> okay let me see
<footer> thomad16__: do I need a re-boot?
<dannymichel> it looks like X server keeps restarting when i kill it in cntrl alt f1. how do i kill it it keep it dead
<footer> thomad16__: still I don't see it in lsusb
<thomad16__> Yes you will need to reboot.
<footer> okay brb
<footer> thomad16__: still no luch
<footer> *luck
<footer> don't see in the in lsusb
<Ben64> did you try my suggestion
<dannymichel> Ben64 how do i find out the version to install foe nvidia card and?
<dannymichel> i don't see versions on that link you gave me
<dannymichel> i installed the papa and now i don't know what nvidia-something to install Ben64
<footer> Ben64: going to windows and start the bluetooth?
<footer> Ben64: nope, let me try
<Ben64> dannymichel: are you serious? you don't see  nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 nvidia-graphics-drivers-331  nvidia-graphics-drivers-340  nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 ??
<dannymichel> nowhere on that page Ben64
<Ben64> its there
<dannymichel> maybe you thought you gave me a different link Ben64 ?
<Ben64> nope i gave you the right one, it does require scrolling down though
<dannymichel> how do i know which one is right for me Ben64 ?
<dannymichel> nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 Ben64 ?
<Ben64> dannymichel: you probably want 346
<dannymichel> just sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 and I'm done?
<Ben64> possibly, might need to install other stuff too
<dannymichel> no sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 nvidia-settings or anything resembling nvidia-org or xorg-conf
<Ben64> it should pull in what it needs
<dannymichel> ok
<dannymichel> gonna try again
<dannymichel> its not finding it when i try it Ben64 . i added the PPA.
<dannymichel> any way to get a list like sudo apt-get list nvidia?
<Ben64> dannymichel: how did you add the ppa
<OerHeks> dannymichel, after adding a ppa, did you run: sudo apt-get update ?
<dannymichel> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<OerHeks> after that, you would have a new list with that drivers
<dannymichel> sudo apt-get update
<dannymichel> ok it worked when i did nvidia-347
<dannymichel> 346
<DaveQB> Trying to apt-get upgrade a 14.04 systems kernel, I am seeing all 3.13 and 3.16 kernels are missing the /lib/modules/<kernel>/kernel/fs/ext2/ext2.ko module and thus make a initramfs that can't boot.
<DaveQB> Does anyone know about this?
<Ben64> DaveQB: what are you trying to accomplish
<DaveQB> Ben64: Upgrade from what looks like a no longer support kernel 3.2.0-29 to a 3.13.* or 3.16.* kernel
<DaveQB> Ben64: The main reason was the 3.2 kernel it is on doesn't have any linux-headers packages, so can't install anything that needs to make a module, eg nvidia driver
<Ben64> DaveQB: 14.04 comes with a 3.13 kernel
<dannyalt> ok so Ben42 thanks for that help. all works now. How were you saying to get grub to boot to the last listed again?
<DaveQB> Ben64: This system has been upgraded fom 9.10 or so. So I am on the 13.10 kernel or so.
<Ben64> dannyalt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148662/how-to-get-grub2-to-remember-last-choice
<Ben64> DaveQB: you started off saying 14.04, if you were on 14.04 you'd already have 3.13
<DaveQB> Ben64: Anyway, the issue is the ext2.ko module doesn't exist in the linux-image package (I have even unpacked it to check). I am trying to avoid making my own kernel (it's been a few years).
<DaveQB> Ben64: Yes, it is on 14.04
<DaveQB> Ben64: kernel 3.13 won't boot, it can't find the disk as the initramfs doesn't have the ext2 module to read the disk.
<Ben64> you're not really getting to the main issue
<DaveQB> Ben64: listing modules at the initramfs prompt doesn't list the ext2 module.
<Ben64> somehow you're on a 3.2 kernel on 14.04, which shouldn't be possible
<DaveQB> Ben64: The grub conf does try to load it though
<bulletpete> hi guys how do i install superbeam in my ubuntu desktop
<Ben64> DaveQB: you need to explain what exactly is going on or i can't help
<DaveQB> Ben64: Yes, so trying to get onto the Trusty-generic kernel
<Ben64> DaveQB: why aren't you already?
<DaveQB> Ben64: All the 3.13 and 3.16 kernels won't boot. ext2 module is missing fro mthe initramfs
<DaveQB> Ben64: I can't recall how it happened exactly, it was upgraded to 14.04 about 6 months ago.
<DaveQB> Ben64: Running the 3.2.0-29 kernel hasn't been a problem, but I have been wanting to solve this. It is my in-laws computer
<Ben64> running an outdated kernel is very much a problem
<DaveQB> Ben64:  Yes
<DaveQB> Ben64: But it has limped along and it being used as we speak
<DaveQB> Ben64: The system was installed about 5-7 years ago and has been upgraded over the versions.
<Ben64> pastebin the outputs of these commands "lsb_release -a" "uname -a" "cat /etc/issue" "dpkg -l | grep linux" "sudo apt-get update"
<Ben64> upgrading doesn't keep a kernel from 3 years ago running
<DaveQB> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10169280 no 3.13 or 3.16 kernel listed as I think I purged them
<rypervenche> What is the ubottu command to find out more information about a package and what version is on a specific version of Ubuntu?
<steven_ste> !info
<Ben64> rypervenche: pm ubottu if you're just doing it for yourself
<rypervenche> Thanks. Don't worry, I have been.
<zoyer> Hola
<xtalmath> sudo apt-get source es2gears does not work? which package do I need to get eglut.h?
<OerHeks> !find es2gears
<ubottu> File es2gears found in mesa-utils-extra
<OerHeks> xtalmath, it is part of mesa-demos 8.1.0-2 >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/mesa-utils-extra
<OerHeks> for trusty that is.
<xtalmath> so if I want to recompile es2gears, how should I proceed? with apt-get source mesa-utils-extra?
<OerHeks> xtalmath, i think so yes, but why build it yourself?
<xtalmath> I want to develop a few egl / gles examples, and would like to see a working compilable example (I can find es2gears code on google, but it requires eglut.h, which is nowhere to be found?)
<xtalmath> oh there it is!
<xtalmath> is there a -dev package I am supposed to select to get eglut header without having to download es2gears source?
<OerHeks> !find eglut.h
<ubottu> Found: E:, W:
<xtalmath> ubottu says no?
<ubottu> xtalmath: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xtalmath> OerHeks: is it intentional to leave out eglut ? I'd expected lib-mesa-dev or smth to contain it
<GuestR> is there a master list of phones compatible with ubuntu/touch ?
<OerHeks> xtalmath, i tried to find it, but i am stuck.
<Marcoklunder> hi
<Marcoklunder> ow
<Marcoklunder> :)
<Stanley00> GuestR: no, but there's a list of ported/porting phones here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<OerHeks> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Marcoklunder> d
<impromptu> I cannot share a folder using ubuntu with another ubuntu machine
<impromptu> it says Permission denied
<DaveQB> Does anyone know if 14.04 is using an initramfs? If so, how it is accessing ext4 root partitions when ext2 support looks to be moved from a module to compiled into the kernel.
<nu600> I need to change my Ubuntu 32bit server to 64bit.I have two servers,both server in two location and need to install Ubuntu 64bit using SSH.I'm longing into Linux server and then longing to Ubuntu 34bit server I need to now install Ubuntu 64bit to second server (Ubuntu 32bit server). Is this is possible? If it is possible what are the step to do this?
<DaveQB> nu600: You need console access to do that easily.
<nu600> yes i have console access
<DaveQB> nu600: Only other way is if you have a spare partition to setup, but lot of manual steps and one mistake....
<DaveQB> nu600: Oh, well load the 64bit iso into the virtual DVD drive and install away
<hateball> nu600: you cant change architecture over ssh, you need to re-install. in case that was not clear as per above
<nu600> i have a problem when Ubuntu 32bit deleted what happens to the virtual DVD?
<DaveQB> hateball: If he had a spare partition he could using a chroot and laying out the files manually.
<DaveQB> hateball: Be like a stage 1 gentoo install
<DaveQB> hateball:  minus the great documentation :)
<kali__> hola
<kali__> :)
<DaveQB> nu600: Are you dealing with a virtual server or a container server, like OPenVZ?
<kali__> no
<kali__> hola alguien que use backbox?
<Restart_pro> Anyone knows a way to generate a truth table ... there are 8 bits of input and need 5 bit results from it
<kali__> table  piryt  usa el power de la gpu :)
<kali__> hola -.-
<footer> Hi Ben64
<footer> I got the bluetooth detected with lsusb
<footer> Ben64: now when I do hcitool scan I don't see my headset though
<kali__> help open .locky ????
<kryptonradon> I made a new partition for swap how do I get udev to make it's device file?
<rocketeer> Are there any feature wishlists for ubuntu?
<rocketeer> I have a few things that I think would be cool to add
<rocketeer> convergence seems like it would work better if it behaved differently based on configuration
<rocketeer> Like if a screen was below a certain size, global menus, othersiwe, a menu a window
<nu600> DaveQB: I'm dealing with a container server
<DaveQB> nu600: And you can't just wipe it out/reinstall the OS?
<nu600> i'm not near the server and i'm login in remotly
<Ben64> you can't go from 32 to 64 bit except by reinstalling
<DaveQB> nu600: How did you first install this OS on this server? There should be a web interface that allows you to reinstall.
<DaveQB> nu600: Backup any important files to your other server (this should already be happening in an automated way) and reinstall
<tonny> Hi, i recently got "could not resolve http://...." error when im using sudo apt-get update command, Ubuntu 14.10, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10170021/  it used to work fine just a few days ago
<glick> hi whats the name of the German off topic ubuntu channel?
<nu600> DaveQB: only we have console login
<DaveQB> tonny: Can you resolve other domains?
<MatthewsFace> tonny: looks like a DNS issue
<DaveQB> nu600: Then you're up the creek, unless you want to do a chroot install
<DaveQB> nu600:  And have a spare partition...
<tonny> DaveQB, may i know how to test it
<MatthewsFace> tonny: dig, nslookup etc
<nu600> nu600: yes i have
<tonny> MatthewsFace, ok thanks ill check
<DaveQB> tonny:  or host command
<nu600> DaveQB: yes, i have
<DaveQB> nu600: Then you can try something like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<DaveQB> nu600: But then make sure you have a kernel, bootloader and fstab all setup on top of that article. Check the gentoo docs for an idea. It will be a hard task.
<nu600> ok
<DaveQB> nu600: Set a fail timeout value for grub, so if you install fails to boot it will reboot into a known good kernel.
<DaveQB> nu600: Actually, how do you have a spare partition if you have a container type VM?
<tonny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10170084/ is this the problem?
<glick> is there a german offtopic ubuntu channel?
<glick> i want to talk about Emmanual Kant
<tonny> DaveQB, MatthewsFace please see ^
<impromptu> who is using local network share option from nautilus here ?
<MatthewsFace> remove the http headers
 * marinade- slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!  CHOLBY RULES!
 * marinade- slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!  CHOLBY RULES!
 * marinade- slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!  CHOLBY RULES!
<tonny> MatthewsFace, again servfail with using "host ir.archive.ubuntu.com" and "dig ir.archive.ubuntu.com"
<MatthewsFace> ndlookup?
<MatthewsFace> nslookup?
<MatthewsFace> I have no issues resolving that hostname
<MatthewsFace> DNS settings?
<tonny> MatthewsFace, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10170148/
<DaveQB> tonny:  What does cat /etc/resolv.conf give us?
<DaveQB> tonny:  Oh I see from your paste
<tonny> DaveQB, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10170148/
<tonny> DaveQB, :), should it be 8.8.8.8?
<DaveQB> tonny:  just to make sure your network is ok, try using a diff DNS server. "dig google.com @4.2.2.1"
<tonny> DaveQB, sorry im very new, but i know i didnt change anything
<tonny> DaveQB, right away
<DaveQB> tonny:  That's ok. Seems like this 192.168.1.1 server is not cooperating
<DaveQB> tonny:  Is that your router?
<tonny> DaveQB, yes, home  use
<DaveQB> tonny:  Is ok to give it a kick?
<DaveQB> tonny:  Seems like it playing silly buggers with us
<tonny> <DaveQB>, "dig google.com @4.2.2.1"   >   http://paste.ubuntu.com/10170193/
<tonny> <DaveQB>, like the sound of kicking it
<DaveQB> tonny:  Yeah right, you can look up ok. The problem is with your router.
<tonny> <DaveQB>, but how ma i do it ?
<DaveQB> tonny:  need to fix that.
<DaveQB> tonny:  Reboot it
<tonny> <DaveQB>, reset all, oh ok
<tonny> <DaveQB>, thanks, ill come back
<nu600> DaveQB: i'm sorry,i don't know what is container type VM,Is it a VM or else
<nu600> DaveQB: I'm sorry i don't know what is container type VM.Is it a VM or else?
<DaveQB> nu600:  Not a full virtual machine, but a container, like OpenVZ or docker.
<DaveQB> nu600: What company is hosting your server in question?
<nu600> DaveQB: those severs are not hosting by any company
<Ben64> nu600: then walk over to it, pop in a 64bit ubuntu dvd and install it?
<nu600> DaveQB: i don't have more hosting details about those servers
<DaveQB> nu600: Where are they?
<ikonia> trying to do an install with no inforamtion is unwise
<nu600> DaveQB:  i don't have no idea,but i can tell you one thing i'm not near those servers
<nu600> :P
<nu600> thanx for your time DaveQB.i will try using DebootstrapChroot
<footer> Hi anybody uses hcitool?
<footer> or bluez?
<footer> I am unable to  get to connected with my headset
<dekoding> hello the buy is buggi or ?
<jeremysays> hello
<dekoding> i can not ubuntu phon buy ..
<cfhowlett> !touch | dekoding
<ubottu> dekoding: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> dekoding, nothing to do with this channel.
<DaveQB> nu600:  No worries
<kietdlam> hi, how can I downgrade my Ubuntu 14.04 kernel from 3.13 to 2.6?
<DaveQB> kietdlam: I don't think 2.6 is available in the repo, so you will have to add a repo that would include it
<DaveQB> kietdlam: Then apt-get install it
<kietdlam> DaveQB: how do I do that? Which repo has 2.6 kernel for Ubuntu 14.04?
<DaveQB> kietdlam: No idea which repo. A PPA maybe?
<kietdlam> DaveQB: I googled but I can't find a repo that has linux kernel 2.6 for Ubuntu 14.04
<Ben64> 2.6 is way way outdated and not supported and a terrible idea. don't do it
<kietdlam> DaveQB: I didn't find any PPA either w/ google
<kietdlam> Ben64: I need it because I need to use Softing can-ac2-pci adapter, which apparently only supports 2.6x kernel
<Ben64> very unlikely
<kietdlam> Ben64: ?
<Ben64> i seriously doubt something "only supports 2.6" and doesn't support higher
<kietdlam> Ben64: I get this error: #error "This kernel is too recent: not supported by this file" when I try to compile their driver
<Ben64> tell them to fix their script then
<Guest56559> Hey I've been using a java app, and after closing it, my computer is now laggy.
<kietdlam> Ben64: do you have any experience with Softing CAN-AC2-PCI interface? Do you think there is any way to do it?
<kietdlam> Ben64: uhh I don't think that's an option, our lab needs to connect to the CAN bus to test our cars
<Ben64> kietdlam: you'd be best to contact the manufacturer
<kietdlam> Ben64: is there anyway to downgrade the kernel to 2.6 for Ubuntu 14.04?
<DaveQB> kietdlam: Got a 12.04 DVD handy? That might be your solution.
<Ben64> kietdlam: nope
<DaveQB> kietdlam: alternatively, get it from kernel.org
<Ben64> bad idea
<kietdlam> DaveQB: compile it manually?
<DaveQB> kietdlam:  it = kernel 2.6
<DaveQB> kietdlam:  yes
<Ben64> very bad idea
<kietdlam> DaveQB: what risks am I taking compiling it manually?
<kietdlam> DaveQB: if I just leave everything default
<Ben64> likely to break many things in ubuntu by doing that
<DaveQB> kietdlam: Risk spending a lot of time.
<kietdlam> Ben64: what things will break?
<DaveQB> kietdlam: Make sure you have a working kernel, so when boots fail you can boot back into it.
<kietdlam> our lab can't wait for manufacturer to respond -_-
<DaveQB> Ben64:  rubbish, it just takes some work.
<Ben64> DaveQB: its a terrible idea
<Guest56559> nvm
<DaveQB> Ben64: We built a custom kernel to render Happy Feet 2 faster
<kietdlam> DaveQB: do you know anything that will break with a downgraded kernel?
<Guest56559> just restarted compiz
<DaveQB> kietdlam:  Booting. Hence why have a known good kernel
<DaveQB> kietdlam:  Grab the config from a running kernel on ubuntu and work from that
<Ben64> kietdlam: you're going to create so many more problems by solving this one by that method
<kietdlam> Ben64: what do you suggest I do?
<Ben64> work on the problem you actually have, instead of making more
<kietdlam> DaveQB: what do you mean by grab the config from a running kernel on ubuntu?
<DaveQB> kietdlam: You just need a box to do this one job (work with this hardware)?
<DaveQB> kietdlam:  look in /proc/config (from memory)
<kietdlam> Ben64: uh but my problem is I can't install the CAN-AC2-PCI interface driver
<Ben64> right, so work on that problem
<kietdlam> DaveQB: Uh this box is running ROS and doing MPC work on Julia also
<Ben64> kietdlam: you're on mint?
<kietdlam> Ben64: Uh I can't work on it because the driver doesn't support 3.x kernel?
<kietdlam> Ben64: no, Ubuntu 14.04
<Ben64> you said Julia
<DaveQB> kietdlam: Time for a dedicated machine I think
<kietdlam> Ben64: I meant this Julia http://julialang.org/
<DaveQB> kietdlam:  /boot/config-<kernel name> is where the config is in ubuntu
<Ben64> kietdlam: where is the driver
<kietdlam> Ben64: http://automotive.softing.com/en/products/communication-interfaces-can.html
<kietdlam> DaveQB: would downgrading Ubuntu to a previous version that uses 2.6 kernel be less of a risk?
<Ben64> no
<DaveQB> kietdlam: I think so. If you have the install media handy
<Ben64> DaveQB: can you stop giving horrible advice
<DaveQB> kietdlam:  Would be a faster method than building a custom kernel
<kietdlam> DaveQB: problem is I am ssh'ed into the machine through an SSH tunnel
<kietdlam> Ben64: what do you suggest I do?
<DaveQB> kietdlam: Right. So you can't install an OS easily over ssh
<Ben64> i've told you many times, i'm pretty close to giving up
<DaveQB> kietdlam: Is giving up an option? I am suspecting it is not
<kietdlam> I have autossh attempt to reconnect the tunnel in /etc/rc.local, would that be enough?
<kietdlam> DaveQB: uh not really
<DaveQB> kietdlam:  Sorry? Where?
<svetlana`> i don't think the advice (which was mentioned many times) contained a "give up" thought. it contained something useful. it is just that repeating it over and over is a tiring activity and he is about to stop repeating it.
<kietdlam> DaveQB: /etc/rc.local, doesn't it get executed whenever the machine boots up?
<DaveQB> kietdlam:  There is always a way, part of being a Linux engineer is being creative to find a solution
<DaveQB> kietdlam:  Yes
<DaveQB> kietdlam:  As root
<Ben64> DaveQB: being creative got you in here with a broken ubuntu system, on 14.04 with a super outdated kernel. i wouldn't follow any advice you're handing out
<kietdlam> yes, so shouldn't autossh reconstruct the SSH tunnel if I have the command in /etc/rc.local?
<svetlana`> autossh is a bit evil i recall. it does not restore the current working directory.
<DaveQB> Ben64: I wasn't being creative, but not related to that problem.
<kietdlam> Ben64: what do you suggest I should do?
<Ben64> for like the 10th time, focus on the actual problem
<aeon-ltd> partially offtopic, i think people would prefer elegant solutions rather than creative(most of the time hack-ey) fixes
<kietdlam> svetlana`: I'm not sure what you're saying, it does not restore the current working directory?
<DaveQB> Ben64: How many years experience in the Linux industry do you have?
<cfhowlett> DaveQB, we're not here to compare CV's ...
<kietdlam> Ben64: the problem is the driver doesn't support 3.x kernel, what do you suggest I do?
<DaveQB> kietdlam:  And yes, it should recreate that tunnel, but it will run as root though, so be careful with that.
<Ben64> kietdlam: can you give a link to the driver
<kietdlam> DaveQB: that's fine for me
<kietdlam> Ben64: http://donsohamn.se/wp-includes/softing-can-ac2-pci-driver-download.php
<DaveQB> kietdlam: You can launch it as another user too. It = command.
<DaveQB> kietdlam: But how does this relate to your issue?
<kietdlam> DaveQB: it's not, you were asking me why autossh /etc/rc.local
<kietdlam> *autossh in /etc/rc.local
<DaveQB> kietdlam:  Looks like 12.04 has the 2.6 kernel > http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<DaveQB> kietdlam:  Did I?
<svetlana`> kietdlam: i apologize, i think i was referring to an entirely different program (or at least an entirely different use-case).
<kietdlam> DaveQB: maybe I misunderstood your question, sorry
<Ben64> kietdlam: how about this http://industrial.softing.com/uploads/softing_downloads/CAN-AC-PCIV5.18.tar.gz
<kietdlam> DaveQB: so I can safely downgrade to Ubuntu 12.04?
<DaveQB> kietdlam:  I wouldn't "downgrade" but rather setup another box for this purpose if you can't get it running on 14.04
<DaveQB> kietdlam:  Downgrading would bring a world of hurt
<svetlana`> thank you DaveQB.
<DaveQB> svetlana`: No worries. But what did I do? lol
<dns53> kietdlam can you install an older vm in ubuntu and route the hardware to the vm?
<kietdlam> DaveQB: uh our lab doesn't have a budget for another
<DaveQB> dns53: Good idea
<kietdlam> at least not at the moment
<svetlana`> DaveQB: i am watching you answer a question. it is helping me to learn some new things.
<svetlana`> some learn, and some re-learn.
<DaveQB> svetlana`: Oh ok. Cool. Always like to help
<dns53> i would buy a new hard disk (or create a new partition if you have space) and install an older version of linux that works
<Ben64> kietdlam: did you get the link
<kietdlam> Ben64: yes
<DaveQB> svetlana`: Yes, it annoys me when I learn something I forgot I knew years before haha
<svetlana`> i like to do that though i think.
<kietdlam> Ben64: same problem
<Ben64> those drivers are for 3.x
<kietdlam> Ben64: where did you see that? in the readme?
<Ben64> from their website
<DaveQB> Ben64: A kernel 3.x version for his driver? Good find
<kietdlam> Ben64: can you send me the specific URL?
<kietdlam> Ben64: that would help out a lot
<Ben64> its a dumb url, dumb site, dumb drivers
<kietdlam> Ben64: ?
<Ben64> you could probably install 12.04 and have those drivers work though, thats what it says on the page
<kietdlam> Ben64: what page?
<Ben64> apparently they target a very narrow range of kernels
<Ben64> which is dumb, because kernel stuff really doesn't break often
<kietdlam> Ben64: can you send me the URL of the page you're referring ot?
<Ben64> can't, its specific to my computer
<Ben64> had to fill out a form to get to it
<kietdlam> Ben64: oh I see what you're referring to
<jozefk> I placed this file: http://pastie.org/9938869 in /etc/init.d/ and created the links with update-rc.d but nothing happens on reboot. Why?
<Ben64> kietdlam: 12.04 still has 2 more years of support, and a 3.2 kernel, should work
<Ben64> or you can contact the manufacturer, or both
<kietdlam> Ben64: so if I downgrade, I should theoretically be able to install it based on their info?
<Ben64> yep
<Ben64> well, not downgrade though
<cragdor> Hi All, I have a reproducable issue with LightDM where is the best place to talk about it
<dns53> jozefk space between #! and /bin/sh ?
<cragdor> Does the LightDM team have their own IRC channel?
<jozefk> dns53, there is a space yes. Or it should be without space?
<dns53> jozefk there should not be a space i think
<svetlana`> cragdor: no, only their own mailing list, from what I can see. ( http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/LightDM/#questions )
<cragdor> Thanks svetlana`
<svetlana`> welcome
<impromptu> does anyone know to fix restart samba ?
<svetlana`> maybe someone does. what is the problem exactly?
<impromptu> svetlana`, 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running.
<kietdlam> is it possible to downgrade Ubuntu 14.04 to Ubuntu 12.04 through an SSH tunnel?
<impromptu> I am trying to share a Public Folder on my laptop with all the users on the network
<jozefk> dns53, I think there should be a space :)
<Ben64> kietdlam: not at all
<svetlana`> impromptu: why are you trying to do "net usershare", what is it supposed to do?
<impromptu> svetlana, I am trying share a local folder in the networking
<impromptu> svetlana`, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/02/share-a-folder-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<svetlana`> impromptu: presumably you would right-click it and share from there?
<impromptu> ya
<impromptu> it is giving me this error
<svetlana`> impromptu: ok, give me a few minutes.
<impromptu> :)
<svetlana`> impromptu: do you want client machines to access this share with a username and a password, or should I skip reading that step?
<impromptu> svetlana`, no pass/authentication at all, it would direct access if they are in the network
<Guest960> hello i dont know how to connect to a webdav service
<Guest960> http://pastebin.com/ALXHnFZS
<Guest960> this example is in spanish but very short and easy to understand... in 14.04 i cant do it
<Guest960> i need to download files from my university...
<aeon-ltd> Guest960: what part can't you do?
<svetlana`> impromptu: okay, thank you. type «sudo service smbd start» in Terminal and try sharing the directory again.
<impromptu> svetlana`, I tried all those
<impromptu> stop/start
<impromptu> but stop gives me stop: Unknown instance:
<svetlana`> impromptu: okay. let me see.
<impromptu> start does says smbd start/running, process xxxx
<impromptu> but when you check the status
<dubbear> Can ou run ubuntu on a macbook air
<dubbear> ?
<impromptu> smbd stop/waiting
<impromptu> dubbear, just dont' do it, return it or sell it and buy a Asus
<dubbear> which Asus?
<dubbear> impromptu:  which Asus?
<svetlana`> impromptu: okay, thanks, I'll find how to check smbd status in a few.
<Guest960> aeon-ltd i cant do anything...
<swiezapietrucha> hello!!
<aeon-ltd> Guest960: well are you on gnome?
<impromptu> svetlana`, ya, I think I need to disable it on boot
<Guest960> i connect to sever from nautilus... and i cant select Webdav Service and put the address
<Guest960> aeon-ltd yes
<yoda> does anybody know what perfmon is
<aeon-ltd> Guest960: can you get to places?
<Guest960> aeon-ltd  http://imagebin.ca/v/1rGoI8pmHXYl
<Guest960> is in spanish but suppose its easy to understand
<aeon-ltd> Guest960: then connect to server with cv.udl.cat i assume?
<fishcooker> i've followed this https://wiki.debian.org/udev .. but no luck .. i want to make persistent usb device
<Ben64> fishcooker: for debian?
<Guest960> aeon-ltd conectar ( connect) is in grey and i had to chosse webdav and http protocol as said in the instructions
<fishcooker> Ben64: Linux Null 3.13.0-45-lowlatency #74-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Jan 13 19:55:31 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<aeon-ltd> Guest960: after the address put :443
<svetlana`> impromptu: I found this suggestion, please try it - comment 2 at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1061996
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061996 in samba (Ubuntu) "Can Not Create Samba Share" [Medium,Expired]
<Ben64> fishcooker: you could have just said, "no, it is ubuntu"  check here.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<svetlana`> impromptu: (before you do that check that «ps aux|grep smbd» returns a line about running smbd process -- I expect it would)
<fishcooker> on other channel i have to show output `uname -a`, Ben64
<fishcooker> thankyou
<Guest960> aeon-ltd still in grey ... cv.udl.cat:443
<Guest960> it only is enabled when i select network:///
<impromptu> svetlana`, there is a line :)
<fishcooker> no i mean persistent udev rule, Ben64
<Ben64> fishcooker: ooh, i saw "persistent usb" and thought you meant that. what do you mean exactly then?
<svetlana`> impromptu: okay, good, let's try the stuff in comment 2 then :)
<Guest960> aeon-ltd http://imagebin.ca/v/1rGqKtzEza1Y
<impromptu> svetlana`, is cifs-utils installed by default on your machine ?
<aeon-ltd> Guest960: try this 'http://cv.udl.cat/dav/103050-1415:443'
<Guest960> aeon-ltd the same still grey
<Guest960> perhaps i need an special package ?
<aeon-ltd> Guest960: i just tried that, and i got a prompt for authentication username +pw
<aeon-ltd> Guest960: try that in firefox
<Guest960> from connect to sever ??
<aeon-ltd> Guest960: no just staight up url into firefox
<aeon-ltd> *straight
<fishcooker> Ben64: i have usb modem that always attach to /dev/ttyUSB* .. i want to make sure wherever the modem attach it will attach to ie: /dev/modem
<Guest960> aeon-ltd ok i can access i got the prompt also...
<Guest960> so no cv.udl.cat related problem i guess
<impromptu> svetlana`, commend 2 ?
<Guest960> but having http error once i login.... http://imagebin.ca/v/1rGrvYxkV5MO
<aeon-ltd> Guest960: the requested resource... well i'm guessing the url is not correct somewhere
<aeon-ltd> even just dav doesn't work
<Guest960> cv.udl.cat is the address to a login page it works ok
<aeon-ltd> Guest960: have you tried this in places?
<Guest960> aeon-ltd i suppose i had put some pics before
<aeon-ltd> i think getting the actual client working is much more worth whlle
<aeon-ltd> Guest960: https://cv.udl.cat/dav:443 get this working with places
<impromptu> svetlana`, http://pastie.org/9938982
<aeon-ltd> Guest960: you probably won't need the port (443) stuff
<Guest960> how can i add it to places ??
<Guest960> aeon-ltd
<aeon-ltd> Guest960: you brought up that window earlier, the go to thing
<farva> can some one tell me where I can find a log of IPs that have connected to my machine and the number of connections such as 'netstat -ntu'?
<Guest960>  aeon-ltd still doesnt work... it seems like is missing an add button, to add the address to the second textbox... i can only get conectar enabled when i select the red network from second editbox
<aeon-ltd> Guest960: in your browser have you tried reducing it down to 'https://cv.udl.cat/access/content/group' getting rid of the group number? since i can't access it you can try reducing the url part by part to see if other parts can be accessed
<Loshki> farva: well, what kind of services have you been supplying?
<Guest960> Site Unavailable ￼ ￼ The site you requested is not available.
<Guest960> aeon-ltd
<farva> its on a dedicated server, we were dos'd and I am trying to file the report-I caught the IP in question but need to supply the log of the attack
<farva> unfortunately I am trash with networking so this is all dark area to me
<svetlana`> impromptu: ok checking
<Guest960> aeon-ltd the first problem i can see is that i cant select webdav type of service.. thats the first step
<Guest960> aeon-ltd this is done to download folders and files with documents like ftp ... and download easily many documents without enterthe browser and web...
<Loshki> farva: I suppose you can look through files in /var/log, but depending on the nature of how the DOS was executed, it might not have logged anything.
<aeon-ltd> Guest960: in the conectar con el servidor window did you try this https://cv.udl.cat/dav/103050-1415 ? then did you try https://cv.udl.cat/dav/ both with and without the port numbers
<farva> worth a shot though, if you can think of any other logs I can look through I will gladly do it
<kblin> hi folks
<svetlana`> hi
<kblin> I seem to have a broken 14.04 install all of a sudden, and I'm currently trying to figure out what happens
<kblin> I have the hunch that something
<kblin> 's wrong with the btrfs root filesystem
<kblin> but if I boot in rescue mode, I don't seem to have an option to run btrfsck
<kblin> I can open a shell in rescue mode, but I get a ton of "stale file handle" issues
<kblin> the system seems to be in a pretty unhealthy state, as it e.g. fails to run "ls" and claims that "coreutils" isn't installed
<svetlana`> impromptu: there is one more thing to try, «cat /var/log/boot.log|grep smb». If that does not bring up useful information then I suspect I do not understand the root of the problem...
<OerHeks> kblin, btrfs is currently marked as experimental, i hope you have backup of your data.
<impromptu> svetlana`, Is ftp a better option to share your files ?
<farva> Loshki:  which of these logs could give me a hint of the ddos?
<svetlana`> impromptu: I share files over ssh.  set up a directory with correct permissions, and people use ssh and sftp from there.
<kblin> OerHeks: it's an install that's about a week old, I don't have any important data on this
<kblin> OerHeks: I have however had multiple systems running with btrfs for quite some time without any issues
<svetlana`> impromptu: in such case each person will need to have a user account on the computer the share is on.
<impromptu> svetlana`, samba don't work well, error 255 is all over the forums and no one seem to get it fixed yet
<impromptu> smbd is not running ever
<kblin> I mainly would like to avoid reinstalling from scratch, as
<svetlana`> Guest960: did you figure out webdav?
<kblin> I've set up LVM-crypt on this laptop, and that's always very painful to do via the ubuntu installer
<svetlana`> impromptu: okay... one of the forums suggested it might be apparmor fault, but i am yet to figure out how to turn that off. give me a few minutes.
<OerHeks> kblin, i have no experience with btrfs, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs isn't helpfull with issues
<farva> how do I even open these logs in the console? Since it isn't on a home machine I am having a bit of a trouble finding the right command for it
<svetlana`> impromptu: does /var/log/samba/ exist?
<farva> ./var/log...
<impromptu> svetlana`, turn what off ? I can do most of the stuff
<svetlana`> farva: I use «less /var/log/filename.log» (or tail) to read log files.
<farva> I will give that a shot ty
<impromptu> svetlana, Can you help me share a printer using cups ? or does it require Samba too ?
<lulu> what
<kblin> OerHeks: oh well, I guess I just need to get a proper live system and try to recover from that
<svetlana`> lulu, hi.
<lulu> hi
<kblin> but what's the recommended FS for SSDs then? my experience with ext4 on flash storage is that the flash storage doesn't really last as long as I'd like
<footer> Hi. when trying to do 'audio sync' with bluetooth headset I get this fail (DBusException(dbus.String(u'Stream setup failed'),),)
<footer> I tried the solutions on internet but none tends to work
<footer> I created asoundrc file and added my device there as well
<Guest960> svetlana no we are working at this but no luck
<impromptu> svetlana`, http://www.howtogeek.com/116309/use-ubuntus-public-folder-to-easily-share-files-between-computers/
<footer> but still I am unable to hear the voice
<Guest960> seems that i cant connect from "connect to server"
<badak> hello
<OerHeks> kblin, ext4 is fine, ssd's nowadays have a long lifetime.
<mnms_> I need to change IP of my dns server, I understand that this change can take 24h because of propagation ?
<badak> im wanna ask
<mnms_> if I change domain delegation to another IP
<badak> can i run ubuntu faster and light on my acer aspire one 722?
<Ben64> mnms_: you probably want ##networking
<mnms_> Ben64: thanks and sorry
<badak> please
<impromptu> svetlana`, no logs exist
<cfhowlett> !ask | BaD_CrC
<ubottu> BaD_CrC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> !ask | badak
<ubottu> badak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<svetlana`> impromptu, I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSamba#Samba_as_a_server, maybe find all that information and 1) pastebin, ask around on this channel a few times and see if anyone knows; 2) ask at the ubuntu mailing list or forums as a lot of people would see your message there (although they may take a couple hours to respond).
<badak> how to run very faster ubuntu?
<badak> please
<cfhowlett> badak, add more ram
<Ben64> badak: try lubuntu
<svetlana`> impromptu: including, yeah, the log about 'terminated with status 1' and 'spawning too fast', it looks relevant. you could also try disabling apparmor, but that's a beast I did not learn to use.
<badak> lubuntu is lagy on my acer aspire one 722, ram 2gb
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | badak or install lubuntu with a terminal command: sudo apt-get install lxde              then logout/login
<ubottu> badak or install lubuntu with a terminal command: sudo apt-get install lxde              then logout/login: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<kblin> OerHeks: fair enough. I've tried to stay away form ext4 recently after running into some trouble with it at work. but arguably that was on quite large filesystems
<cfhowlett> badak, if lubuntu lags, then ubuntu is not going to be any better
<svetlana`> badak, I would check what processes consume the memory in your task manager then.
<kblin> e.g. I couldn't resize it > 16 TB, not a problem I have on a laptop
<footer> anyone exprenced with blueman?
<svetlana`> footer: just ask with all the details, people would figure something out.
<impromptu> svetlana`, I would disable it but I believe it is not required, something else is bugging smbd
<svetlana`> impromptu: you could disable it temporarily just to test.
<impromptu> svetlana`, ok I would test right now
<svetlana`> Guest960: ok. what error message are you getting?
<kblin> isn't that ubottu answer outdated a bit? Ubuntu isn't shipping Gnome as default desktop anymore, is it?
<svetlana`> kblin: no idea.
<footer> svetlana`: already asked nobody replied
<mysupper> hello
<svetlana`> footer: okay, I scrolled up a fair bit and I see it now.
<badak> any body one from indonesian?
<footer> aha
<kblin> impromptu: I missed the start of your question, what samba problem did you have?
<cfhowlett> !id | badak
<ubottu> badak: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<badak> alone =)) no one online in ubuntu id =))
<farva> is there a way for me to read a .gz file in /var/log/syslog?
<farva> in consloe
<farva> console*
<kblin> farva: zless
<farva> ty
<mysupper> should I install chromium-brower as window chrome browser?
<kblin> you can also use zgrep to search for things
<cfhowlett> mysupper, nothing wrong with firefox browser
<mysupper> I just like chromium :)
<badak> wow chromium os?
<cfhowlett> mysupper, so install it
<Loshki> farva: well, what was the nature of the DOS?
<Guest960> svetlana thanks i got it with help of aeon-ltd
<impromptu> svetlana`, I did man! it ain't apparmor issue like I guessed
<Guest960> i had to put the address: davs://cv.udl.cat/dav/103050-1415
<farva> I am not savvy with how they use them, I just know it shut down our game server and pissed me off enough to hunt them down lol
<mysupper> wow..I should install 210M more..heh.
<impromptu> svetlana`, now the rest of the fight is on
<svetlana`> impromptu: okay, thanks. once the forums or mailing list resolve it, let me know.
<farva> we found their location, broke their proxy, all that good stuff, I just need to find the proof to turn them in
<farva> all I had to go on was a netstat command that sorted active connections
<Ben64> farva: not really relevant here
<impromptu> svetlana`, I did resolve it myself, just purge samba
<farva> Ben64: does it hurt to ask?
<impromptu> svetlana`, and reinstall samba-common nautilus-share cifs-utils
<Ben64> farva: you asked about reading gz files, you got the answer
<farva> if people are happy to answer questions why raise a fuss?
<svetlana`> impromptu: oh, interesting. presumably the stuff broke after upgrading, then?
<farva> and am I asking you for anything or are people volunteering information
<farva> why be rude Ben64
<cfhowlett> farva, please stay on topic.
<impromptu> svetlana`, smbd is running fully, but the shared Public folder would show Failed to mount Windows share: Permission denied, on the same machine in the Networks
<svetlana`> farva: sorry, i think you midunderstood. he is not complaining about your questions -- he is complaining about the bits of context which you shared.
<farva> oh I see
<svetlana`> farva: :)
<svetlana`> impromptu: i see -- would try adding the user to 'samba' group or some similar.
<farva> I was just trying to put it into context why I was asking, to help better get the commands and such I need
<svetlana`> impromptu: if there is a gui thingy for editing user rights, maybe it has a tick box for sharing files.
<farva> my apologies Ben64
<impromptu> svetlana`, i did tick both
<impromptu> Ben64, you are the one from Samba right ?
<kblin> impromptu: are you trying to share files from your machine or access files shared elsewhere?
<impromptu> svetlana`, allow read and write, allow guests ( for users without account )
<svetlana`> impromptu: i suspect you have to log in to the remote computer first.
<Ben64> impromptu: no?
<svetlana`> impromptu: but i am misreading that error message, give me a bit.
<impromptu> kblin, ya, I am trying to share my Public Folder from the ~ with all the users on the network
<impromptu> with any passwords or authentications
<svetlana`> impromptu: i was thinking you are trying to share your own directory, but now you are showing me an error message about mounting a share. i do not understand where it's coming from.
<impromptu> but I am getting an error message on the same machine ( as well as on other machines ) in the Networks
<impromptu> svetlana`, when you share a directory using it is shown like this on the same computer and others as well
<impromptu> http://cdn3.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/image152.png
<impromptu> svetlana`, you are making a Windows share using Samba, Samba is windows thingy for unix-like system
<impromptu> get it ?
<kblin> impromptu: with or without?
<impromptu> svetlana`, I cannot open my own shared folder in my own machine in the networks or even other clients
<impromptu> kblin, without*
<kblin> impromptu: also, quick and dirty and for one user only, or properly, in a way that works for all users?
<svetlana`> impromptu: okay about the screenshot. (although this is not a windows share but i guess i should blame the translator.). ah i see where the error is coming from now.
<impromptu> svetlana`, ok
<impromptu> kblin, svetlana` http://www.howtogeek.com/116309/use-ubuntus-public-folder-to-easily-share-files-between-computers/
<svetlana`> impromptu: i would type «id» on the commandline to check which groups the user is in.
<impromptu> see this link again guys
<impromptu> to understand
<impromptu> svetlana`, uid=1000(xena) gid=1000(xena) groups=1000(xena),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),27(sudo),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),100(users),108(lpadmin),120(sambashare)
<impromptu> my username is xena
<kblin> impromptu: can you put the output of "testparm" on a pastebin?
<svetlana`> impromptu: okay, see this one : http://baltar.blog.com/2014/05/11/ubuntu-failed-to-mount-windows-share-permission-denied/
<svetlana`> impromptu: or, err, let kblin help you first, his approach looks more systematic.
<kblin> impromptu: I haven't used the usershare options of samba so far, but there's a pretty straightforward way to do password-less sharing of folders
<svetlana`> kblin: thank you
<impromptu> svetlana`, I don't have any [share-name] section in the smb.conf
<impromptu> kblin, wait a minute
<jozefk> Sneg je opet Snezana :)
<impromptu> svetlana`, force user thing makes some sense to me now
<kblin> impromptu: so basically what I'm interested in is your [global] section in smb.conf, but testparm should give that
<impromptu> kblin, http://pastie.org/9939138
<kblin> impromptu: ok, so both a 'usershare allow guest' and a 'map to guest = Bad User' option are there
<impromptu> kblin, which is nonsense
<impromptu> I know but GUI has to change it for us
<impromptu> I did tick all the options
<impromptu> What should I do ?
<impromptu> kblin, like svetlana` suggested [share] with force user is a fine idea too
<kblin> but I'm not sure if that works with usershares
<kblin> basically the "traditional" way of sharing folders with samba is to put them all into smb.conf
<kblin> but only root can do that
<impromptu> kblin, I am the root
<impromptu> I mean I can be
<impromptu> :)
<impromptu> I don't understand you fully maybe
<kblin> so in order to allow people to share their own files, we added the usershare stuff, and that's what the GUI uses
<impromptu> I am sure you mean the GUI don't have root access
<kblin> samba was built for corporate file servers, not for systems where there's a single user who also happens to know the root password ;)
<impromptu> but I have like 10 users on this desktop
<kblin> anyway, let me read up on usershares a bit more
<impromptu> svetlana`, I am trying your suggestion
<kblin> I think there's some sort of permission issue indeed
<kblin> impromptu: so something like https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samba/Tips_and_tricks#Sample_Passwordless_Configuration certainly will work
<kblin> impromptu: ah, hang on
<kblin> impromptu: what does running "net help usershare" in a terminal say?
<kblin> impromptu: or even net usershare list
<impromptu> kblin, wait
<impromptu> kblin, it says Public
<impromptu> which is the folder I shared
<impromptu> Wtf does the GUI do then ?
<kblin> impromptu: no idea
<kblin> impromptu: never used the GUI :)
<kblin> impromptu: bbiab, off to lunch
<impromptu> kblin, Should I add [share] manually ?
<impromptu> svetlana`, What do you suggest ?
<svetlana`> impromptu: wait for kblin to return, i think you'll fix it by editing the file
<svetlana`> my memory is a bit off, i don't think i'll be able to consume enough reading material to help you right now
<mk10> hello all
<impromptu> svetlana`, no problem, thanks for all you did :)
<mk10> just installed ubuntu how come i cant see my ohter drivers
<mk10> just installed ubuntu how come i cant see my other drives
<svetlana`> mk10: which drives, and where are you looking for them?
<k1l> mk10: what is on that other drives? can you open a terminal and put a "sudo fdisk -l" (small L at the end) and post the output into a pastbin and show the link here?
<mk10> ok doing it now
<impromptu> svetlana`, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=187221
<impromptu> this dude edited it perfectly
<impromptu> but still gets an error
<impromptu> :)
<svetlana`> i leave it to kblin -- that's too much information to consume and systemize in my head at this time of day
<mk10> svetlana, here it is http://pastebin.com/7Lu678Nc
<mk10> k1l, here it is http://pastebin.com/7Lu678Nc
<davidlee> Hi
<mk10> hi
<svetlana`> mk10: ok. i do not know what sda2 or what gpt is at this point, but the software suggests looking at these in gparted. presumably your file manager would also pick them up, but i do not know what gpt is, so i am not yet sure how to do that.
<svetlana`> mk10: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table#UNIX_and_Unix-like_operating_systems suggests gparted can read these partitions, for example,as does fdisk. for some reason none of the article suggests reading these partitions with a file manager.
<svetlana`> gpt looks like metadata, i.e. a place where a computer stores data about partitions -- why it would occupy 1TB like in that pastebin is beyond my understanding.
<k1l> mk10: what is on that other disks?
<mk10> i got one main disk..the ssd...and other disk i was keep storage on
<Hix> any of you guys wise in the way of Tar?
<DaveQB> Hix: Maybe. What's the issue?
<k1l> mk10: and what is the issue with that disks? what filesystem is on them? you cant mount them in the filemanager?
<Guest43916> im using 14.04 with last updates.. how can i have the latest kernel ? i also want to have more than one kernel just in case
<mk10> no filesystem dont c them
<k1l> mk10: if there is data on them there needs to be a filesystem on that disks
<Guest43916> now i have 3.13.0-24 generic on a desktop pc with 64bits
<Hix> DaveQB I was using dd to create disc images for backups, but it is slow and completely writes the disc. I was advised that tar czpf would be more suited. Problem is I wish to do two partitions
<Guest43916> in synaptic ive seen some 3.16 kernel....
<k1l> Guest43916: run in terminal "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<DaveQB> Guest43916: I believe "linux-image-generic-lts-trusty"
<k1l> Guest46552: when 14.04 will get the .2 point release (like the servicepack on windows) you will get offered a backport kernel from 14.10
<DaveQB> Hix: 2 files into one tarball?
<k1l> DaveQB: nope
<DaveQB> Hix: I would suggest getting a better backup tool, though, for that.
<Hix> DaveQB yes, so: I tried tar czpf backupmedia.tar.gz /media/partition1 /media/partition2
<DaveQB> Hix: Like zbackup, rdiff-backup, boxbackup etc
<Guest43916> k1l  i dont want to upgrade to 14.10 as its not lts... and for what ive read it has any important new f3eature
<adison> iii
<adison> comedme el cipote
<Hix> I was told that tar was more than adequate for the task, trying to do linux purely from terminal so I learn the intricacies better
<k1l> Guest43916: this will not bring you to 14.10. i know the command is confusing but its due to the old way of upgrading.
<DaveQB> Hix: Tar can do it, but not the best tool for backups. zbackup is CLI. Have a look anyway, you might like it. But you command looks sound to it. Should create backupmedia.tar.gz with a media folder in it with partition1 and partition2 inside that
<Guest43916> k1l would i have more than one kernel ? i dont want to loose my actual kernel as it works well... i want in grub to choose what kernel to  use... so could i use 3.16 ???
<Guest43916> Linux kernel image for version 3.16.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP is for me ?
<kblin> impromptu: sorry, back now
<k1l> Guest43916: you will always have 2 kernels wehn you run the regular updates. 2 build of one kernel, 3.13 in your case since 14.04 got the 3.13 kernel. and there will be no updates to "the latest" kernel. but as i explained above you will get LTS backport kernel to choose with the hardware enablement stack. but you need to wait for 14.04.2 pointrelease
<impromptu> kblin, no problem
<impromptu> I am still messing
<Guest43916> thanks
<kblin> impromptu: basically the question is if you need this to work for all 10 users on your system
<kblin> impromptu: because that determines if we can futz around a bit or if we need to fix this properly
<impromptu> kblin, I want it to work on all user system
<impromptu> on the network
<kblin> ok :)
<impromptu> kblin, there are like 35 clients on the networks
<impromptu> they might be having 10 users each
<impromptu> 350 users would access this Public folder
<impromptu> it is serious shit
<impromptu> you know I mean ?
<impromptu> of course only 35 would be accessing at one time
<kblin> impromptu: sure
<impromptu> kblin, I am doing it all manually now with nautilus-share thing
<impromptu> or I would use Samba's own GUI
<kblin> samba has a GUI?
<kblin> hmm
<impromptu> kblin, yep
<ifohancroft> Does anyone know if there is a PHP ppa that is compiled/build with thread_safety and pthreads
<kblin> let me try this on my own system
<kblin> impromptu: what's the GUI called?
<impromptu> kblin, system-config-samba
<kblin> impromptu: ah, pretty sure that's not from samba, just for samba :
<kblin> :)
<kblin> but it should work nontheless
<kblin> impromptu: ok, so just to continue: "net usershare list Public", can you pastebin the output of that?
<abator> what alternate to ultraiso is there for linux?
<boodllebat> I need help with finite automata Thanks
<impromptu> kblin, Its maintained by Ubuntu MOTU developers, wait I would pastebin that
<impromptu> kblin, it gives me Public
<impromptu> name of the folder I am sharing
<kblin> ah, sorry
<kblin> impromptu: I meant net usershare info Public
<kblin> my bad
<jhsuh> join #chat
<impromptu> kblin, [Public]
<impromptu> path=/home/libre/Public
<impromptu> comment=
<impromptu> usershare_acl=Everyone:F,
<impromptu> guest_ok=y
<impromptu> my username is changed there
<impromptu> everything else is same
<rzeka> Is it possible to change name of dir on the fly with "tar czf"? I'd like to archive "thename/" but I'd like it to have different name in archive
<kblin> impromptu: ok, that looks reasonable
<impromptu> kblin, I think we better stop Because It ain't going to be ok ever, internet is full of SMB permission bugs
<kblin> impromptu: ok, other question. how many folders do you want to share with your 350 users?
<kblin> impromptu: I haven't used this usershare stuff before, but I do have samba installs that work just fine, for > 10 years now
<bahamas> hello. I rm -r /dev/md0 which was created by mdadm. how can I recreate it?
<impromptu> kblin, PM ?
<kblin> impromptu: sure
<vandemar> rzeka: create a symlink?  there's --strip-components but that's for decompression only, I think, and I don't know how to prepend
<CassioAlmeidas> how to list services that are consuming the internet ?
<hateball> !info nethogs | CassioAlmeidas
<ubottu> CassioAlmeidas: nethogs (source: nethogs): Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (utopic), package size 26 kB, installed size 98 kB
<CassioAlmeidas> hateball: thanks
<Ziktofel> hi there, is there any expert of combo jacks?
<Ziktofel> as I can't get the external mic working
<bahamas> anyone have any idea how to fix my issue?
<Ben64> bahamas: you'd probably have to explain it first
<bahamas> Ben42: I did above, but I'll do it again. I deleted a device rm -r /dev/md0 which I had created with mdadm. how can I recreate it?
<bahamas> the array is still active. I can see it with cat /proc/mdstat
<ubuntu-studio> marcos
<ubuntu-studio> hi all
<ubuntu-studio> how do i have to install gnome
<ubuntu-studio> any cmd term
<k1l> ubuntu-studio: which gnome exactly? the gnome-shell?
<ubuntu-studio> right
<k1l> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Ziktofel> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<ubuntu-studio> amazing!
<ubuntu-studio> Brian come back, what about filmon free!?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<nessessary129> not morning here
<ubuntu-studio> hey brilliants, help me with free ubuntu tv
<Ziktofel> lunchtime here
<cfhowlett> nessessary129,:) nor here.
<ubuntu-studio> enjoy your meal
<freeroute> hi, I'm trying to run the live 14.04 from USB stick on a computer with BIOS version P4i65G P1.10 (Celeron 2.4GHz). MD5 sum checked out and afterwards I ran the following command from another machine - 'dcfldd if=lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb'. That was successful as well, however when I try to boot from the USB on the target machine it says "isolinux.bin missing or corrupt".
<cfhowlett> freeroute, celeron?  might need 32 bit not 64 bit ubuntu
<freeroute> cfhowlett: lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<freeroute> in the BIOS of the target machine, the Legacy USB Support is set to [Auto]
<annabel_> Legacy USB Support is typically for input devices not storage devices
<freeroute> annabel_: so it's fine to set it to auto?
<annabel_> Have it enabled
<freeroute> ok, I'll try that.
<annabel_> i don't think that will fix your issue though
<annabel_> i would try creating the bootable USB using a different tool on a different USB using the same iso downloaded from another source
<annabel_> i run yosemite on my main computer and have a Win7 virtual box instance to use Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.9.exe
<freeroute> annabel_: hmm, people have advised me against using tools other than dd to make bootable USB sticks but that was more in regards to UEFI, so I suppose I'll try and use a tool. I downloaded the image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ and I'm not sure what a more 'official' source would be. Do you have any recommendations on a tool to use which works on Linux? I don't have access to
<freeroute> a Windows machine atm.
<Ben64> freeroute: unetbootin
<bacon|> freeroute: unetbootin works on linux
<bacon|> freeroute: but dd is best, why do you not want to use it?
<jatt> hi, I want that a remote ssh host asks me for a password even when I have password-less login setup, how can this be done. I want to do this to reset my password
<freeroute> bacon|: read my previous comment, I did, but it resulted in an error.
<freeroute> *comments
<Ben64> freeroute: you said you used dcfldd
<Ben64> freeroute: also, verify the md5sum of the iso
<freeroute> Ben64: AFAIK dcfldd either uses dd as well or works on the same principle. Also I did verify the md5sum ^
<OerHeks> Ben64, i just learned dcfldd can verify that a target drive is a bit-for-bit match of the specified input file or pattern, awesome !
<freeroute> but I can try dd, not sure if this is the culprit though (since dcfldd is used in forensic applications, which is why it has those features that OerHeks is talking about)
<gerep> Hello all. I just made the net install and installed DWM. I have no sound right now. I used the command aplay -l to list my sound devices and I have this: card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: CX20590 Analog [CX20590 Analog]
<gerep> I also have alsa and pulseaudio installed but still no results
<freeroute> gerep: not sure if this helps, but can you run alsamixer on it? What does it tell you?
<gerep> I have checked the alsamixer and the sounds are ok
<gerep> freeroute: yes
<freeroute> ah
<gerep> freeroute: one thing I think is wierd is that I need to run it as sudo
<gerep> is that correct?
<gerep> Shouldn't I be able to run is without sudo?
<freeroute> is the volume knob dialed the right way? :p
<freeroute> you should afaik
<gerep> freeroute: yes :)
<gerep> Simple mixer control 'Master',0
<gerep>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined
<gerep>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<gerep>   Limits: Playback 0 - 65536
<gerep>   Mono:
<gerep>   Front Left: Playback 65536 [100%] [on]
<gerep>   Front Right: Playback 65536 [100%] [on]
<tunafish_> a guide suggest this command "ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096 -f ssh_host_rsa_key < /dev/null" I can't understand the point of dev/null here, wouldn't it make a less random key? Maybe I should use use dev/random or nothing while generating keys? guide is: https://stribika.github.io/2015/01/04/secure-secure-shell.html
<freeroute> alsamixer runs without sudo just fine here
<OerHeks> no need to run alsamixer with sudo. that might be your issue
<gerep> any ideas on how to solve that?
<gerep> I'm not root, I'm a sudo user
<gerep> And I installed it as usual, sudo apt-get install ...
<gerep> Any ideas?
<freeroute> http://askubuntu.com/questions/54741/only-root-can-play-sounds
<gerep> thanks, I'll check that link
<freeroute> the query I used - https://startpage.com/do/search?query=alsamixer+needs+sudo&cat=web&pl=chrome&language=english
<gerep> freeroute: I'll logout to try that change, thanks for your help :)
<Peanuts> Hi, can someone tell me whats the difference between "/etc/apt/sources.list" and what is in "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/"?
<OpenTokix> Peanuts: The idea is to keep system standard in sources.list untouched, and keep any additional sources as individual configfiles in sources.list.d
<OpenTokix> Peanuts: But nothing prevents you from adding sources in sources.list, but to keep em tidy is a good best practise
<saleem> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<saleem> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Peanuts> OpenTokix: Thank you :) that's what I wanted
<jatt> on my server if I type
<jatt> sudo foo
<jatt> my password is asked, but if I type
<jatt> sudo -u foo bash
<jatt> it doesn't. how can I configure it so the former starts bash without asking for password?
<jatt>  
<nessessary129> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Hix> right. Created a backup tarball of a drive with two partitons on it. when I open the tarball i see /media and then /long-garbled-partiition-id-1 and long-garbled-partition-2. Question is; how Do i extract that tarball to another drive as the root of the tar is /media. I know how to use dd but am trying a similar thing to try and improve my tar and overall linux knowledge.
<tunafish_> fount it, it is used to suppress ssh-keygen about passphrese, since that command used for server root key creation.
<Ben64> Hix: using tar on a whole drive is not an easy or effective way to backup, i wouldn't recommend it
<Hix> I've been advised that it is equally as capable as dd, if used correctly.
<Hix> therein lies the problem [me - the user :) ]
<Ben64> i wouldn't use dd either
<freeroute> Ben64: booting from a USB made with unetbootin just says "Boot error".
<freeroute> not sure what to try next
<Ben64> freeroute: a different usb drive
<xubuntu> ok
<freeroute> Ben64: tried using a different USB stick (16gb instead of 8gb) and still no luck.
<freeroute> should I still try using dd using that new drive instead of unetbootin?
<OpenTokix> freeroute: Are you using a modern computer? Try switching from or to UEFI
<freeroute> OpenTokix: BIOS version P4i65G P1.10 (Celeron 2.4GHz) - not exactly modern no :p
<OpenTokix> freeroute: usually you can select BIOS or UEFI, - And some bioses does not allow usbbooting from one or the other.
<freeroute> ah damnit, I don't think I can try new things. It's my grandma's computer and people are laughing at me and telling me to just install winXP -___-
<OpenTokix> freeroute: evil
<freeroute> ikr, I'll try to pull some more time though
<OpenTokix> freeroute: try the dd suggestion
<annabel_> freeroute if they are suggesting XP the joke is entirely on them
<freeroute> I know, but then again win7 isn't the right answer either since it has only 512mb of RAM
<Ben64> burn a cd?
<freeroute> Don't have a CD drive on this computer :D
<freeroute> and no burner on the other :(
<OpenTokix> freeroute: pxeboot =)
<annabel_> try xubuntu or lubuntu
<OpenTokix> annabel_: how on earth will that solve his/her issue?
<Ben64> how does a computer not have a cd drive
<freeroute> annabel_: dcfldd if=lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb
<freeroute> Ben64: Lenovo x230
<OpenTokix> dcfldd ?
<annabel_> OpenTokix: do you know what is the cause of their issue?
<Hix> I have two laptops X201 thinkpad and MBP neither have an optical drive
<OpenTokix> annabel_: yes, cant boot =)
<annabel_> No that's the symptom
<Ben64> oh laptop
<annabel_> Do you know what is the cause of their issue?
<popey> my desktop has no optical drive :)
<OpenTokix> annabel_: and a drifferent issue is the cause?
<annabel_> That question doesn't make sense OpenTokix
<That30guy> hi
<OpenTokix> Nevermind
<Ben64> freeroute: take the drive out, put it in your computer and install
<EriC^> freeroute: did you try to use dd?
<annabel_> When you know for certain the cause of their issue you can categorically claim lubuntu or xubuntu won't fix it, until then...
<freeroute> EriC^: not on the new USB stick, but I'll try
<Ben64> annabel_: its not booting, doesn't matter if its ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu lubuntu or whatever
<annabel_> It is booting, but it's failing to read a file
<OpenTokix> annabel_: My experience with knowledge of the difference between ubuntu, lubuntu and xbunutu tells me this.
<annabel_> It forces them to try another iso if nothing else
<OpenTokix> However, I just realized I will switch to lbunutu for my pxe live cd
<freeroute> annabel_: I also have sysrescueCD on a USB stick, I'll try that
<OpenTokix> annabel_: so thanks for that =)
<freeroute> annabel_: well I'll be damned... SystemRescueCD works.
<freeroute> if anything I suppose I have to take this to #lubuntu then
<annabel_> That channel is dead
<freeroute> :(
<freeroute> another method would be to install ubuntu-minimal (or netinstall?) and then just install the lubuntu-desktop?
<OpenTokix> freeroute: yes
<linuxthefish> how do i fix "checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path."
<Chibbity> Can anyone help me interpret what this error message is trying to tell me?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10173321/  Is it that I have no sshd config file and need one?
<guest-8UUngS> does anyone know how i can upgarde my system to VividVervet/Alpha1/UbuntuGNOME
<hateball> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<guest-8UUngS> hi does anyone know the code to upgrade to 15.04
<k1l> guest-8UUngS: did you see the user direct you to the alpha/beta/unstable channel #ubuntu+1 ?
<cfhowlett> guest-8UUngS, upgrade to a non-released version?  doesn't seem wise.  as noted above; #ubunt+1
<guest-8UUngS> cheers
<guest-8UUngS> so one around on #ubunt+1
<Pici> its #ubuntu+1
<Ziktofel> eny expert with combo jacks?
<cfhowlett> !vivid | guest-8UUngS
<ubottu> guest-8UUngS: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<Pici> z/70
<Pici> Ziktofel: What are those?
<Ziktofel> 4-pin jack for both microphone and heaphones
<Ziktofel> used for headsets
<idocgreen> whois idocgreen
<gerep> freeroute: hey, it worked =)
<gerep> Now I have a nother issue related to DWM, I have the .xinitrc file just this: https://gist.github.com/gerep/082c46bb6adf7a440b4f The xsetroot is not working, any ideas?
<gerep> Redshift, xbindkeys and dwm are working but the dmenu doesn't show what xsetroot tells to
<gerep> I just notice I don't have x11-xserver-utils installed :)
<zetheroo> I am trying to get a VNC connection working from an Ubuntu machine to another Ubuntu machine without any luck
<zetheroo> On the machine that I want to remotely connect to I only have cli
<tomodachi> zetheroo: does it have a running x server or is it a virtual X server you want?
<zetheroo> I have installed xubuntu-desktop, xfce4, xfce4-goodies and tightvncserver
<zetheroo> tomodachi: this is what I have been following: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-14-04
<zetheroo> the machine I want to remotely control is a OpenVZ container running on Proxmox - the container is created from an Ubuntu 14.04 template.
<mregg> Hi all, I'm trying to set acl on a directory. I have done it before, and this time it doesn't work... I don't know why. What I want to do : allow group1 as ro on dir1. What I do : setfacl -m d:g:group1:r-x dir1
<zetheroo> I just cannot get anything like Remmina or vinagre to connect to the machine
<Sc0tty-> how do I search for a file from the terminal? what command?
<zetheroo> How do I check if VNC is running on the machine I am trying to connect to?
<somsip> Sc0tty-: what are you trying to find? the 'find' commmand does lots of clever filtering
<tomodachi> zetheroo: so where do you get stuck?
<zetheroo> tomodachi:  cannot get anything like Remmina or vinagre to connect to the machine
<Sc0tty-> I am trying to find a config file on my filesystem, I can't remember where it is saved @somsip
<Sc0tty-> the name is inetconfig.sh
<somsip> Sc0tty-: find {starting path} -type f -name 'inetconfig.sh'
<somsip> Sc0tty-: where starting path should be as low as you can get. Doing it from / will take ages. Doing it from ~/ might not
<kokut> Hello, i just moved hundreds of file from one folder to another and now i came back to the folder and accidentaly pressed control Z instead of control C and the files came back, tried pressing control Y but they dont go away, what do i do?
<zetheroo> tomodachi: I open the SSH tunnel on my local machine, and that seem to work. But then when i try to connect to the remote machine using a VNC viewer connecting to "localhost:5901" the connection fails.
<tomodachi> zetheroo: do you see that the machine is listening on the port?
<tomodachi> zetheroo:  do a netstat -taupen |pastebinit
<tomodachi> and link it here
<zetheroo> tomodachi: no
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10173845/
<tomodachi> zetheroo: your vnc isnt running
<tomodachi> so there is nothing to connect to
<zetheroo> :P
<Ziktofel> any expert with combo jacks?
<g3ky> Hey Guys, How ya all doing? =)
<zetheroo> tomodachi: how about now? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10173860/
<tomodachi> zetheroo: yes you see the first entry Xtightvnc on port 5901
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> I still cannot connect to it from my local machine
<zetheroo> vinagre gives me "Error creating the SSH tunnel. Connection refused by server"
<tomodachi> zetheroo: firewall?
<tomodachi> ah you are tunneling
<zetheroo> both my local machine and the remote machine are in the same network and domain
<zetheroo> well ... I wish I didn't have to tunnel ... :)
<zetheroo> If I don't use the SSH tunnel option in vinagre I get: Connection closed. Connection to host 192.168.81.66 was closed."
<kdu> hi all, does anybody have any clue why squid3 is not loading all images ?(its transparent and not caching anything)
<tomodachi> zetheroo: well your problem seems to be the ssh tunnel so far
<tomodachi> now that the vnc server is running
<zetheroo> I have used remote desktop many times on Ubuntu machines without issues ... do they all do SSH tunneling by default?
<zetheroo> If not how can I just get a simple remote desktop connection going?
<jzp113> someone know the hack channel ?
<ikonia> the hack channe ?
<ikonia> channel
<NikolaiToryzin> You.
<ikonia> not here.....
<ikonia> ubuntu support here
<NikolaiToryzin> You're the hack channel.
<g3ky> lol
<cfhowlett> NikolaiToryzin, not true, not helpful.  stop.
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | NikolaiToryzin
<ubottu> NikolaiToryzin: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<BluesKaj> jzp113, what makes you trhink there's a hack channel
<choki> Can someone tell me a cheap graphics card to use with ubuntu to run 3 x 1440x900 displays (DVI) with?
<zetheroo> Is there a way to enable the regular Ubuntu Desktop Sharing options via cli?
<jzp113> BluesKaj, no I just ask
<g3ky> zetheroo, Check out teamviewer.
<cfhowlett> choki, ask the ##hardware channel
<choki> cfhowlett: doesnt work i need to register tehre
<zetheroo>  g3ky: really!? :P
<g3ky> zetheroo, Sorry, If I misunderstood your question.
<BlauskaerM> zetheroo: How did you set up the ssh tunnel?
<zetheroo> BlauskaerM: I just dumbly followed this https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-14-04
<BlauskaerM> zetheroo: Are you using putty to set up the tunnel or a linux terminal?
<zetheroo> to connect?
<zetheroo> I am entering in that "ssh -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5901 -N -f -l user server_ip_address" line in the terminal on my local machine
<zetheroo> and then I am trying to use Remmina or Vinagre to open the remote desktop
<BlauskaerM> Hmmm
<BlauskaerM> seems right
<Guest20057> hello
<zetheroo> but I would rather just be able to get vino working ... as it seems to be much simpler
<BlauskaerM> Should be the same principle
<zetheroo> BlauskaerM: I was able to get Desktop Sharing enabled on the remote machine ... but I don't know how to get vino started
<zetheroo> is vino a sevice?
<zetheroo> service*
<BlauskaerM> zetheroo: Havent tried vino =/
<zetheroo> ok
<BlauskaerM> But as I said, the principle should be the same
<tomodachi> zetheroo: skip ssh forwarding through the gui ap for now , try it from terminal
<zetheroo> tomodachi: I thought that is what I was doing ...
<tomodachi> zetheroo: ssh -L:8082:localhost:5901 yourusername@yourhostname.com
<Pici> zetheroo: what address/port are you trying to connect to with your vnc client?
<tomodachi> zetheroo: run the command on your client machine ssh:ing into the remote server
<tomodachi> then you can run your vnc client on your client machine with localhost as ip
<cartwright> Pici: ban me please
<tomodachi> and port 8082 as port
<cfhowlett> cartwright, no need for that ... just leave
<cartwright> cfhowlett: huh
<zetheroo> tomodachi: ok I ran the command and am ssh'ed in
<jb> I'm trying to determine if freeipa-client v4 will be in any future versions of ubuntu.  It looks like 15.03 will still include 3?  where can I confirm this?
<cartwright> cfhowlett: am I talking to YOU?
<cartwright> no.
<cartwright> myob
<zetheroo> tomodachi: trying to connect to the desktop with Remmina - asks for a VNC password  ...
<tomodachi> zetheroo: good so you are there, the password I presume would be the one of the user you have on that machine
<zetheroo> Vinagre also asks for a VNC password
<zetheroo> ok, but that password isn't working
<Whitor> vnc uses it's own password... it is set upon install, usually.
<tomodachi> zetheroo: i think there is a vncpasswd command or something similair
<zetheroo> Whitor: right, I remember that ... is there a way to reset that password?
<Whitor> zetheroo, I believe there is a registry key you need to remove
<Whitor> zetheroo, the other option would be to uninstall, then reinstall.
<Whitor> that /could/ retain settings... depending on how through the uninstall is... though
<zetheroo> :-/
<Whitor> ^thorough
<Whitor> zetheroo, do you have physical access to the computer?
<tomodachi> Whitor: no its some vm someplace else
<zetheroo> ok, I reset it using vncpasswd
<tomodachi> zetheroo: so does it work?
<zetheroo> but the new password doesn't work either ...
<zetheroo> or do I need to restart some service ?
<tomodachi> zetheroo: i think its read on startup so yes kill the service and start it again
<zetheroo> hmm ... on restarting the vncserver service I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/10174233/
<tomodachi> you should already know from our conversation how to verify that its upp and runing
<tomodachi> zetheroo: and?
<zetheroo> authentication failure :(
<zetheroo> can't I just disable the whole authentication part? we really dont need it
<tomodachi> zetheroo: well you are close, perhaps you can try to read the logs and try to draw some conclusions on your own? i feel that we have a lot of hand holding here
<tomodachi> and im running out of patience / time
<zetheroo>  tomodachi: well thanks for your help - I have been reading dozens of online sources for this all day ... so I am not just sitting here waiting to be spoon-fed either ;)
<zetheroo> But I have found it's a good idea to consult all available sources for input, and this channel is one of them :)
<bruxC> will this add an existing user to an existing group without wiping the other groups that it is a part of? [#usermod -a -G existinggroup username]
<linux> ciao a tutti
<Fuchs> inb4list
<Ziktofel> any expert with combo jacks?
<basichash> pastebinit -b http://www.gist.github.com doesn't work
<basichash> unknown website apparently
<realBigfoot> !info
<zer0h> I am unable to login via gnome
<bruxC> will this add an existing user to an existing group without wiping the other groups that it is a part of? [#usermod -a -G existinggroup username]
<DolphinDreamm> howdy
<DolphinDreamm> i have ubuntu 14.04 64 bit installed.. and i'm trying to install a java program but it tells me Error unpacking jar files. The architecture or bitness (32/64)
<DolphinDreamm> of the bundled JVM might not match your machine.  any ideas how to fix this ?
<test_> hello
<test_> wow..ubuntu desktop is beauful!
<test_> I should prepare a machine for ubuntu desktop.
<test_> anyone using amd8300 cpu? I wonder it will work great in ubuntu.
<teward> test_: spin it up with a Live Image.  No way to get an idea without a LiveUSB / LiveCD test
<Snickerz> live can't always be the best decision maker, you are limited to the read of the disk drive or usb slot
<test_> I hav e a 250G ssd working on stupid cpu. heh.
<test_> I'm thinking of amdfx8300 for new system with this ssd.
<Snickerz> hopefully things will be optimized for those 8 core cpus that have been coming out
<zer0h> I am unable to get past my gnome log in screen
<K4k> zer0h: if you press Ctrl-Alt-F2, can you log in to a console?
<zer0h> Think so
<zer0h> I can login through lxde
<K4k> Has anything changed recently on your system?
<K4k> zer0h: oh, wait, you mean you can login if you choose the lxde session but not if you choose the gnome session?
<zer0h> yes k4k
<salvo> ciao a tutti
<K4k> OK, just so I make sure I've got the picture of what's going on in my mind. You log in to your gnome session, it accepts your credentials and then what does it do? Does it just go blank and kick you back to the login screen or does it do something else?
<zer0h> K4k, yes it takes in the password goes black and am back to login screen again
<zetheroo> does Ubuntu 14.04 no longer have/use an xorg.conf file?
<K4k> zetheroo: please paste the contents of your /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log. You'll probably have to log in to LXDE to do this.
<Snickerz> hidelevels.set set activity_hide_level joins quits
<K4k> zetheroo: !paste
<zetheroo> !?
<zetheroo> me/
<zetheroo> ?
<K4k> wrong person...
<K4k> >_<
<zetheroo> ok
<realBigfoot> hhahahah
<realBigfoot> ubottu: is down?
<ubottu> realBigfoot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<realBigfoot> lold
<K4k> !paste zer0h
<K4k> No, I just evidently don't know how to use it...
<zer0h> ok
<zer0h> K4k, http://pastebin.com/kzTtaWMv
<realBigfoot> -> For those who does not know how to use pastebin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit <-
<K4k> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zer0h> brb
<K4k> zer0h: hmmm, that only shows your most recently login... I'm looking now to see what log has your previous attempts.
<daftykins> K4k: i think session error files within ~ being owned by root instead of the user sometimes has something to do with that
<daftykins> user left, though
<K4k> daftykins: Yeah, I was thinking permissions on ~/* files but wanted to check the log first before blindly assuming :) As we saw last night, I've got a bad habit of that...
<zer0h> K4k,
<zer0h> My splash screen is broken too
<zer0h> it is not being displayed properly
<K4k> zer0h: That sounds like a seperate issue
<K4k> Check the permission of all the files in your home directory, including the dot files. Are they all owned by you?
<zer0h> Is there anyway I can just change them all in one go?
<daftykins> zer0h: "ls -al ~/ | pastebinit"
<daftykins> the idea of running a single command to shotgun a problem you're not even sure is true or not, is extremely bad logic
<zer0h> yes I agree
<K4k> zer0h: technically, yes, find can do that, but I'd like to do it manually for the reason daftykins said....
<K4k> you can use find to quickly show you, though
<K4k> find ~ ! -user $YOUR_USERNAME -o ! -group $YOUR_USERNAME -print
<K4k> (I think OR is -o...)
<daftykins> only the ones in the immediate root of ~ matter, so just run the above command i shared :>
<K4k> awwww
<zer0h> http://pastebin.com/u9FwpT88
<K4k> daftykins: is .Xauthority supposed to be 777?
<k1l> nope
<daftykins> sounds like someone has been firing all kindsa commands already ;)
<daftykins> there are 4 files in there owned by root, i don't think they're related though
<zer0h> I just changed .Xauthority
<zer0h> I was in between some urgent work and was trying a quick resolution
<zer0h> which obviously failed
<zer0h> any idea guys/ daftykins K4k
<daftykins> so you have a backlight script that's root owned, probably not a problem - then the folder ".face" is root owned - no idea what that is
<K4k> Well, the .Xauthority file should be 600 not 777, but I don't think that's your issue. Also, .face should probably be manu:manu, not root:root
<k1l> at last try one could reste the gnome desktop settings. but at last resort
<daftykins> and .rpmdb
<k1l> zer0h: see what ".xsession-errors" says about the last login that didnt work
<daftykins> zer0h: "pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors"
<zer0h> http://pastebin.com/LWwkEwUM
<zer0h> daftykins, k4k
<zer0h> pasted
<k1l> so you did change the fonts?
<daftykins> that's one unhappy looking file :P
<zer0h> No I did not change the fonts
<zer0h> :S
<daftykins> tested the guest account?
<zer0h> yes
<zer0h> gnome doesnt work
<daftykins> alright, so sounds like system wide breakage
<daftykins> what were you up to last? it can't have spontaneously done it
<zer0h> I was installing wireshark
<zer0h> I started it up
<zer0h> then thought of a restart
<daftykins> via what method?
<zer0h> sudo apt-get
<zer0h> can a system update be able to solve it?
<zer0h> so that all broken things would be fixed?
<K4k> This is the line that is most interesting to me from the logs: Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/65-khmer.conf", line 14: out of memory
<Snickerz> what about (polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1:2169): polkit-gnome-1-WARNING **: Failed to register client: ?
<Snickerz> or the line above that
<K4k> Snickerz: hadn't seen that, I was reading bottom to top
<K4k> Oh my, yes I see that now...
<Snickerz> GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<Snickerz> zer0h: try reinstalling the gnome desktop?
<zer0h> is there anyway to reset it first?
<daftykins> i would've been tempted to suggest renaming all your .gnome folders, but it looks like it's not relevant to your own /home settings but something system wide
<K4k> sounds like a policykit issue. Re-installing gnome would install any missing files...
<Snickerz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults
<zer0h> ok so i reinstall gdm is it?
<daftykins> gdm is just a login manager
<Snickerz> i think its gnome-desktop>
<Snickerz> ?
<K4k> ^^
<K4k> apt-get install --reinstall gnome-desktop
<bazhang> !info gnome-desktop
<ubottu> Package gnome-desktop does not exist in utopic
<bazhang> ubuntu-desktop is what you mean
<K4k> bazhang: was it just in precise?
<zer0h> So am gonna do -> apt-get install --reinstall gnome-desktop
<bazhang> !info gnome-desktop precise
<ubottu> Package gnome-desktop does not exist in precise
<bazhang> K4k, no
<K4k> zer0h: no, apparently it's ubuntu-desktop, not gnome-desktop
<zer0h> ok
<daftykins> but ubuntu-desktop wouldn't provide a gnome session, it'd only be unity, no?
<bazhang> is he on unity or gnome-shell
<zer0h> I am in lxde now
<bazhang> so lubuntu-desktop
<rubiksmomo> Hey. I'm gonna upgrade my GPU from GTX 570 to GTX 960 soon. How should I do it? Should I (un)install some drivers before switching the iron?
<K4k> bazhang: no, the issue is not lxde, he said he can't log in to the gnome session from lightdm
<Snickerz> he wants to fix his gnome login though
<daftykins> rubiksmomo: what driver do you have on right now? you'll need nvidia 340+
<rubiksmomo> I have Nvidia binary driver v331.113 installed/loaded now. Where do I get a newer one?
<daftykins> rubiksmomo: you'll have to remove that, then add xorg-edgers PPA maybe and install their latestr
<tomodachi> rubiksmomo: check what versions your current driver support, usually each driver supports a wide range of cards so you probably dont need to
<daftykins> tomodachi: wrong in this case unfortunately, 331 doesn't cover the 9xx series
<rubiksmomo> Should I download from Nvidia website?
<daftykins> rubiksmomo: nope
<Snickerz> would installing the card and then running update with apt-get automatically download the need drivers?
<Snickerz> needed""
<rubiksmomo> OK, I'll try to install this PPA thing
<daftykins> Snickerz: not even vaguely. newer drivers are not available in the default repos, nor would they be updated since the installed package is nvidia-331.
<lukeyboy9559> hello
<rubiksmomo> OK, so I do: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<daftykins> correct
<rubiksmomo> awesome :)
<daftykins> ^5 for being able to read instructions \o/ so many aren't
<lukeyboy9559> can i run Ubuntu on normal built in system graphics ?
<daftykins> from online - "For those planning to pick up a GeForce GTX 960, they'll work fine on the Linux distribution of your choice if using the NVIDIA 346.35 Linux driver released last week"
<daftykins> lukeyboy9559: yes, what kind? intel on-die? AMD APU?
<K4k> lukeyboy9559: do you know what graphics you have onboard or what processor your computer has (if you don't know the graphics info).
<lukeyboy9559> i dont know of the top of my head :/
<rubiksmomo> Thanks. I'll select 340.76 driver now.
<daftykins> lukeyboy9559: are you on the system in question?
<lukeyboy9559> no
<daftykins> rubiksmomo: as my paste above suggests, you might need even newer
<rubiksmomo> Umm, it's not listed
<rubiksmomo> I'm at Software & Updates > Additional Drivers
<steel767> what means command "shopt -s dotglob" ?
<rubiksmomo> But they are under GTX 570 Rev.2
<lukeyboy9559> how would i find out ?
<daftykins> rubiksmomo: i don't think the edgers PPA is meant to affect that at all - you have presumably updated your package lists since though?
<rubiksmomo> I did sudo apt-get update
<daftykins> lukeyboy9559: just make up a flash drive of ubuntu 14.04.1 and boot it, that'd be the easiest way :>
<lukeyboy9559> okay ill try that
<daftykins> rubiksmomo: are you on trusty or utopic?
<rubiksmomo> Trusty I think. 14.04
<daftykins> rubiksmomo: ok so step one, remove the one via the additional drivers area
<lukeyboy9559> ill do that and come back later :)
<rubiksmomo> By choosing xorg driver?
<daftykins> yeah just - none of the nvidia options
<rubiksmomo> OK
<rubiksmomo> Done. No proprietary drivers in use.
<jin_baba> any place for newbies here?
<daftykins> might need to reboot to go back to nouveau
<daftykins> jin_baba: what are you after? this is the support channel for question asking.
<rubiksmomo> I'll install updates and reboot
<jin_baba> I am a windows user trying out linux for a change. Need to know if it supports any good games like AC3 etc
<Snickerz> jin_baba: you can install steam
<daftykins> jin_baba: yeah see Steam for an answer to that.
<daftykins> quite honestly your idea of switching OS should not be about games :P
<Snickerz> jin_baba: not all games are supported but they are supporting more games everyday because valve wants to base their steamOS on linux
<jin_baba> lol yeah but I want a complete transition, don't want  going back to windows to play games :)
<kavan> Guys I screwed up my /etc/apt/source.list, could one of you be so kind and upload a standard one?
<rubiksmomo> daftykins: OK, X.org driver selected and rebooted. Newest Nvidia in "additional drivers" is 340.76. Could you please explain how to update to a newer one?
<daftykins> rubiksmomo: install the package 'pastebinit' then run "apt-cache search nvidia- | pastebinit"
<maps_> hello. I'm having trouble with RAID/LVM while installing ubuntu (server) in a HP N54L machine (server)… What do I do to wipe all drives and install only with partitioned drives instead of RAID or LVM?
<rubiksmomo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10175687/
<maps_> hello. I'm having trouble with RAID/LVM while installing ubuntu (server) in a HP N54L machine (server)… What do I do to wipe all drives and install only with partitioned drives instead of RAID or LVM?
<Snickerz> maps_: you can use the drive manager that comes on the install disk
<maps_> Snickerz: for? to delete all content on the drives before a new install?
<daftykins> rubiksmomo: apt-get install nvidia-346
<Snickerz> maps_: Yes, you can format the drives and partition them the wa you want
<rubiksmomo> Installing. For some reason I lost audio. No sounds anymore. :o
<daftykins> rubiksmomo: HDMI display with speakers or something?
<rubiksmomo> No, 3.5mm connector on motherboard
<daftykins> pass, i don't know audio
<rubiksmomo> OK, that nvidia is installed. "Additional drivers" still shows X.org selected.
<rubiksmomo> So am I using a new driver that supports GTX 960 now?
<daftykins> did it pull in nvidia-settings as well?
<daftykins> you're gonna want to stop paying attention to additional drivers ;)
<maps_> Snickerz: my N54L has 3 HDDs, 250GB + 1TB + 1TB… I want 250GB for OS, 1TB for file sharing (Samba) and 1TB for postgresql databases… would you agree that I have no need for RAID/LVM with this setup?
<daftykins> give it a restart, see if nvidia-settings is available to confirm it's active
<ubuntu> Hello?
<ubuntu> Is anyone there>
<daftykins> Guest64153: yes, tonnes of people.
<Guest64153> Hello!
<daftykins> can we help you with something?
<rubiksmomo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10175785/
<Guest64153> I guess I didn't identify myself.
<Guest64153> LOL
<teward> Guest64153: if you have a support question and need help, you can ask your actual question.  That will allow us to try and assist, and ask for clarificatoin or additional questions if we have them.
<Guest64153> But, I am brand NEW TO LINUX , and Ubuntu, specifically.
<rubiksmomo> search finds "NVIDIA X Server Settings"
<Guest64153> I didn't even know how to install Xchat, until just now; I was able to do it using the termjnal.
<svetlana> Guest64153: welcome. use '/nick newnick' to pick a new nickname.
<Guest64153> OK, teward.
<steel767> what makes command "shopt -s dotglobe"?
<daftykins> rubiksmomo: "apt-cache showpkg nvidia-settings" ?
<t-dubs> awesome, swetlana!
<jin_baba> do you use the same command to install each new software through command line?
<t-dubs> Thanks bunches!
<daftykins> jin_baba: apt-get install <packagename> yes
<jin_baba> are package names unique?
<rubiksmomo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10175789/
<daftykins> jin_baba: of course, how else would you instal one thing instead of everything ever? :)
<t-dubs> I was wondering if you guys could help me with using Startup Disk Creator..
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/397651/fish-shell-shopt-s-dotglob-analog steel767
<Snickerz> maps_: As long as the drives are connected, you can access them within the filesystem and use them for whatever you need
<daftykins> rubiksmomo: yep install nvidia-settings, then reboot into that new driver and run nvidia-settings to check out the driver status
<t-dubs> I keep getting this error: first argument must be the method signature string: GLib.Variant('a{sv}', {})
<jin_baba> I know that was a stupid question, sorry. What I should have asked is is there any resource that lists down all package names at one place?
<daftykins> t-dubs: what OS are you on and what are you trying to do? put a newer ubuntu on a flash drive?
<t-dubs> And, I googled it, but, I guess I'm just retarded, like the people over at puppy linux told me :(
<rubiksmomo> nvidia-settings is already the newest version. Rebooting.
<daftykins> jin_baba: apt-get update (updates your systems list of available packages from online) then apt-cache search x (searches for x)
<t-dubs> I am running ubuntu, 12.4, I think.
<steel767> bazhang: thanks
<daftykins> t-dubs: so what are you trying to do? :)
<t-dubs> No problem bazhang.
<bazhang> steel767, more info try #bash
<jin_baba> thanks @daftykins, you are very helpful
<t-dubs> I am trying to make a bootable usb drive, as a back up; cause the one I'm currently yusing is getting beat up!
<t-dubs> And, if it fails on me, I'd be SOL, atm.
<daftykins> !manual | jin_baba as a new user you might want to have a read of this
<ubottu> jin_baba as a new user you might want to have a read of this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gp5st> I have an empty partition before my boot partition.  Will it be a huge PITA to merge them (delete the one, move the boot partition down, and then resize the boot partition) or should I just format it and use it as a separate volume
<maps_> Snickerz: thanks… I will give it another shot at this. I've been trying to get this up and running for the past month and half, and haven't had much success… getting tired of trying soon… but not giving up yet...
<daftykins> gp5st: how big is it? share a screenshot on imgur.com maybe
<bazhang> gp5st, no, use gparted
<rubiksmomo> Rebooted. Audio is back! NVIDIA X Server Settings shows: driver version 346.35
<daftykins> t-dubs: using 'dd' via the command line is a lot easier than messing around with these little GUI helper programs
<gp5st> bazhang: I don't know why you said that because 1) I am 2) that's what gparted will do
<daftykins> rubiksmomo: excellent, when the day comes you can just transplant card, boot up and it'll be as if nothing ever happened
<gp5st> daftykins: the boot partition is ~170gb the unused is 30gb
<daftykins> gp5st: ouch, that's quite wasteful. how'd you manage that? :)
<gp5st> 40*
<maps_> Snickerz: Can I format the 2x1TB drives without reinstalling Ubuntu Server? And 'remove/delete' LVM?
<rubiksmomo> Thanks! Minor problem though. For some reason the last line started to flicker on XChat sometimes after updating the driver.
<t-dubs> ok, datykins
<bazhang> gp5st, you mean root I hope
<t-dubs> SO, what do I do
<t-dubs> Next
<t-dubs> ??
<daftykins> rubiksmomo: *shrug*
<daftykins> t-dubs: given a downloaded ISO in your Downloads folder, pop the flash drive in and run "sudo parted -l" to show which device is your flash drive.
<gp5st> bazhang: yes, thanks for the correction
<t-dubs> I'm sorry, Im having trouble keeping up!
<daftykins> t-dubs: (in the terminal application)
<daftykins> t-dubs: it'll have a name like /dev/sdb
<gp5st> daftykins: originally came with windows and wanted to keep it to play around if need be, it wouldn't boot for some reason and I couldn't fix it and kind of forgot ti was there until I started running low on space
<daftykins> gp5st: ah then you're in for a hell of a time. i'd backup and reinstall personally
<t-dubs> OK, will do now, daftykins!
<gp5st> daftykins: http://i.imgur.com/TBpECGe.png
<t-dubs> ok, daftykins  JUST ran udo parted -l in terminal
<Snickerz> maps_: There is a disk utility that you can use to format the disk and yes you can remove lvm from my understanding of documentation
<t-dubs> SO what am I looking for?
<rubiksmomo> OK, good enough. I'll reboot to Windows and check Nvidia driver there. Thanks for the help!
<daftykins> t-dubs: each device shows what size it is, hopefully you know how many GB your flash drive is
<t-dubs> I'mreally sorry, I sufer from brain damage, due to an anoxicv brain injury
<t-dubs> Yes, I know it's an 8 Gb drive
<daftykins> so you should see a device called e.g. /dev/sdb with a size of 8xxxMB
<daftykins> correct?
<gp5st> daftykins: hmm, I don't really have the time to reinstall (always ends up being longer than I want because of this little weak I did and want back :-\) I might just format that partition and use it as a volume for some of the bulk data I'm toting around
<t-dubs> OK, so, I have located the 8 Gb drive, daftykins, now what?
<daftykins> t-dubs: so what's it called?
<t-dubs> It is called USB 2.0 (SCSI)
<t-dubs> Problem is,  I have TWO of them
<daftykins> t-dubs: what you need to do, is run this lovely long command: "sudo dd if=/path/to/your/downloaded/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx bs=2M" but obviously point if= to your downloaded file and of= to the device name of your flash drive (e.g. /dev/sdb)
<t-dubs> GThe one I'm running ubuntu off of right now, AND the new one
<daftykins> oh i see.
<daftykins> i don't think you have enough space to download the ISO to put it on the other drive, then
<t-dubs> Yeah, dude, It's complicated.
<t-dubs> LOL like my relatonship status
<t-dubs> LOL
<daftykins> i suppose you were just hoping to clone it
<t-dubs> It's complicated.
<daftykins> ;]
<t-dubs> I don't know, whatever's easier
<Fernandooo> hi
<daftykins> t-dubs: can you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" ?
<t-dubs> daftykins, is there a way i could just talk to YOU?
<Fernandooo> to make all users in the system can access my oracle client installation the next line is ok ??:
<t-dubs> Without evreryone else?
<Fernandooo> chmod -R 775 /export/home/user/app/user/product/11.2.0/client_1
<daftykins> t-dubs: not really, this allows everyone to see
<t-dubs> LOL, I can run anything..
<t-dubs> I am able to type into the terminal, aferall
<t-dubs> ;)
<daftykins> t-dubs: ok fire away with those two, it'll give a link to paste back to me
<t-dubs> ok, dude, awesome, just give me asecond or two, ok?
<daftykins> mmhmm
<daftykins> at this point i'm pondering whether a live USB can be dd'd to another whilst it's booted :S
<t-dubs> ok, dude, it's running
<t-dubs> something or other
<t-dubs> llool
<t-dubs> ok, it's done
<t-dubs> Both of them
<daftykins> did it give you an address to paste here?
<xchatter> Why is it that I have a different keyboard layout when logging into KDE than in a terminal or shell? Drives me nuts. I am on Kubuntu 14.10
<t-dubs> So, what did oy want?
<t-dubs> hmm..
<t-dubs> let me see
<daftykins> t-dubs: like http://paste...
<xchatter> y and z are reversed
<t-dubs> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main pastebinit?
<t-dubs> Is that what you wanted?
<daftykins> t-dubs: nah should've been after the second command,  "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<Snickerz> exit
<tunafish_> I can't add ed25519 keys to ssh-agent, anybody know a workaround?
<sebsebseb> hi
<daftykins> back in a few mins
<t-dubs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10175992/
<daftykins> ah there you are
<t-dubs> Yup, so, what is that a link to?
<t-dubs> My Info?
<daftykins> t-dubs: the command output showing your disks :)
<daftykins> t-dubs: now i can see your two flash drives are /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc
<t-dubs> lol
<t-dubs> Awesome
<daftykins> t-dubs: try this: "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sdc bs=2M" it'll take a fair while, so leave it run
<daftykins> back in a few, i need to step away
<t-dubs> OK, I pasted that into the terminal
<t-dubs> But, only one of the usb drives is flashing.
<t-dubs> Is that what you expected to see>
<t-dubs> ?
<t-dubs> OK, daftykins
<t-dubs> Thanks bunches for your help so far!
<Guest77916> hello
<t-dubs> Soo
<t-dubs> What's up, cfellas?
<t-dubs> I guess the assholes over there at puppy_linux were wrong..
<t-dubs> Soo, amn Ithe onouy one here?
<t-dubs> The only*
<teward> t-dubs: patience helps
<K4k> No, please be patient, he will answer
<bazhang> t-dubs, did you have a support issue
<tunafish_> anyone using gnome-keyring alternative? like keychain? I need it since gnome-keyring doesn't support ed25519
<t-dubs> Yes, I did, but, daftykins is currently helping me wiht it!
<t-dubs> I think..
<t-dubs> He said he had to leave for a fewminutes, bvut that the last thing he t9ld me to run o9n terminawould take a while to complete..
<t-dubs> And, he was't kidding one bit!
<t-dubs> LOL
<t-dubs> Soo, how is everyone doing right now?
<igor_> i
<Guest45519> What's the nickserv command to recover a registered nickname
<pratik_> Please give me link to Off topic , thanks
<K4k> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> t-dubs: how's it getting along?
<pratik_> Please give me link to Off topic , thanks
<K4k> pratik_: see my last message
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic pratik_
<pratik_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<pratik_> ok thanks
<mauro_> troble
<SuperMarioo> Using Xchat, if I set preferences to sound alert me when private or channel message for me.  It just keeps making the sound over and over and over  -  ?
<t-dubs> Hey there, everyone?
<steel767> ?
<gla> hi
<t-dubs> I think that operation that daftykins had me do is complete.
<nrml1> anyone here use puppet?
<BluesKaj> did dd return to the prompt ?
<BluesKaj> t-dubs,^
<t-dubs> Yes?
<gla> i am facing dependency problems installing wine-staging from a ppa on ubuntu vivid, does someone can help me, i am not very good to solve these problems with ubuntu
<BluesKaj> read above
<t-dubs> I don't understand the question.
<t-dubs> What is dd?
<t-dubs> ??
<daftykins> t-dubs: neat, time to shutdown and see if both boot fine
<t-dubs> Oh, ok, then daftykins!
<gla> and i really need latest wine to test some stuff
<BluesKaj> t-dubs, what you pasted in thge terminal
<t-dubs> Did you get my other messages, daftykins?
<gla> any apt dependencies guru out there? :)
<ObrienDave> gla, vivid support in #ubuntu+1
<azzurra> hi, i've a problem to connecting my iPhone to ubuntu. i have bluetooth. Can you help me?
<gla> ObrienDave: thank you!
<t-dubs> Is that a question, Daftylns?
<daftykins> t-dubs: yep i just got back to my computer now
<t-dubs> Daftykins*
<t-dubs> ?
<daftykins> t-dubs: nah just a suggestion, go give them both a try :)
<t-dubs> OK, Will do!
<t-dubs> So, just to be clear, here, what I (hopefully) just did was create a mirror image of one stick to the other, right?
<t-dubs>  daftykins?
<t-dubs> you still there?
<daftykins> t-dubs: cloned it, yes
<Siente> Hello guys, why when I install ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS I can't connect to the inet?
<K4k> Siente: Are you trying to use wireless or a wired network connection?
<Siente> K4k, wired but dhcp it should be running automatically
<Siente> I've never had to configure my inet before
<K4k> Unless the installer does not see your network device. Can you connect to the network if you boot in to the live CD?
<Siente> not sure
<Siente> I have asus maximus vi hero mobo
<gla> is there any way to apt show deep dependency tree for a package?
<Pici> gla: not out the box. You can install the apt-redepends package to do that though.
<daftykins> gla: as it what it depends on? apt-cache showpkg <package> or apt-cache policy <package>
<Pici> gla: sorry, apt-rdepends
<K4k> Siente: I believe that's one of the ones I had the same issue with. The driver for the network card on that motherboard is not in the original 14.04 ISO. Are you using 14.04 or 14.04.1?
<daftykins> Siente: that uses the intel I217V gigabit LAN, should work just fine. check you have an interface beyond 'lo' from "ip a" in terminal
<gla> daftykins: the first
<K4k> Siente: oh, nevermind, don't listen to me... must have been using 12.04, not 14.04 when I had the issue :). See if it shows up under `ip a` in the live environment as daftykins suggested.
<t-dubs> Hey, is daftykins here?
<daftykins> yes
<t-dubs> Hey there, dude!
<t-dubs> It worked!
<t-dubs> Thanks a lot, daftykins!
<t-dubs> You have a bitcoin address, or anything like that?
<t-dubs> I'd be happy t5o sends you some!
<t-dubs> to send**
<daftykins> t-dubs: nah we do this for free :) if you feel like donating to a project though, feel free to donate to www.kodi.tv on my behalf :)
<t-dubs> aww, maan!!
<t-dubs> OK..
<Siente> K4k, daftykins and what if it shows up under ip a ?
<t-dubs> Maybe nI will.. do they take bitcoiun?
<daftykins> Siente: well i was hoping for an answer of yes or no.
<Rapture> is it possible to have apt-get use a different port?
<t-dubs> I have about 7 TH worth of min ing power humming away in the basement, daftykins!!
<doubleaj> help
<Siente> daftykins, what If I just install ubuntu 14.10 ?
<t-dubs> Oh, yeah, dafty, i have another question
<Siente> and what is the difference should I use 14.10 or 14.04.1 LTS?
<t-dubs> If your up to helpiung me out, that is..
<daftykins> t-dubs: crikey. looks like they only accept paypal
<t-dubs> Yeah, that seems to be the goiung standard lol
<daftykins> Siente: i wouldn't personally advise non-LTS. is there an interface or not? :P
<t-dubs> Even tho one bitcoin is worth > $200
<Siente> daftykins, I have to reboot my pc to check out
<Siente> daftykins, one moment
<Shoe14> Guys, i installed Lubuntu-desktop package group, and then i uninstalled it, but my lightdm greeter and splash screen didnt go away
<Shoe14> do i just change the greeter?
<Hardtail> how similar are unix based systems in terms of running commands and scripts, i.e., ubuntu and os x?
<daftykins> Hardtail: is this for your homework? :) general chat in #linux please, only Ubuntu support here.
<Shoe14> Hardtail: ery
<bazhang> Hardtail, try in #bash
<Shoe14> very
<Shoe14> as long as they use the same shell, they are practically the same
<Hardtail> no it's not daftykins but thanks I was going to ask about security and maintenance scripts but I will go there thx
<Hardtail> thanks shoe14
<daftykins> !info testdisk precise
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (precise), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<Siente> daftykins, there?
<daftykins> yep
<Siente> daftykins, http://codepad.org/D9XTt2LN
<daftykins> ok so eth0 might be the one, but it has no IP address. so either you're not plugged into the right thing at the other end - or it's not giving an IP by DHCP :)
<Siente> daftykins, I have inet on my windows
<daftykins> oh ok
<Siente> and I only don't have inet on the ubuntu
<daftykins> tried running "dhclient eth0" ?
<Siente> no matter if it's 14.10 or 14.04
<Siente> yes I tried it
<daftykins> or generally playing around with network manager?
<Siente> I am not sure how exactly to configure it was googling and trying several stuffs, but nothing happened
<daftykins> Siente: you would select the wired connection, change the 'method' from DHCP to manual, then enter IP addressing info as per your home connection. you can get a copy of this from "ipconfig /all" in "cmd" on Windows
<kanha> Hi
<Siente> daftykins, okay, but why it's not configuring my network automatically?
<daftykins> pass. bad driver maybe
<vov_> hello everyone i have issue on aria2c but i can't find any channel for it . can you help me ?
<daftykins> !alis | vov_ i have no idea what that is, but #ubuntu is not the freenode personal directory service
<ubottu> vov_ i have no idea what that is, but #ubuntu is not the freenode personal directory service: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Siente> daftykins, okay thanks
<saq> what is the go to 802.11ac wireless card for support under ubuntu? intel?
<ZapMagnet> Good day, All.  This is my 1st use of IRCChat.  Pls forgive any initial edicate breaches.  Quick question on UbuntuStudio 14.04:  Switch User option greyed out.  Why, or where can I fix that?
<bazhang> !studio | ZapMagnet
<ubottu> ZapMagnet: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<ZapMagnet> Thx.  I didn't see #ubuntustudio listed in the available nodes at left (I'm using (XChat).
<kakashiAL> hello guys, I have an extern HD that has the ntfs format. I can add file in it in windows with no problems, but since a week I cant add files to that ntfs disk in ubuntu. If I put something in it finish 100% and says something like "input output error" or "loosed connection". I have to restart my disk
<Shoe14> guys
<daftykins> saq: best to look online
<bazhang> just as an aside ZapMagnet you should consider hexchat, the maintained and still developed version of xchat
<Shoe14> how can i strip down my ubuntu install?
<kakashiAL> after that I can read it, but still cant save on it, because after 100% it aborts
<saq> daftykins: i have been, what i find is people lamenting the fact that such and such isnt supported
<saq> and then that it is
<bekks> Shoe14: In what way?
<saq> and then that it isnt
<daftykins> kakashiAL: give it a chkdsk on Windows to make sure it's happy
<saq> snapshots in time
<kakashiAL> daftykins: I did it
<bazhang> shoe14 use the mini iso and build up instead
<daftykins> saq: yeah, i would doubt you'd see a -ac adapter working full speed right now
<bazhang> !mini | Shoe14
<ubottu> Shoe14: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kakashiAL> daftykins: no errors, and in windows it works like a rocket, very fast, very responsive
<kakashiAL> in ubuntu it take some time until it mounts
<daftykins> kakashiAL: are you relying on auto mounts, or manual?
<kakashiAL> daftykins: auto
<daftykins> USB 3 port or 2?
<daftykins> or internal
<kakashiAL> usb 2 (but it worked)
<daftykins> alright, run "dmesg | tail" before plugging it in, then run it again after and share the output with us via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Shoe14> bekks, bazhang : i want my installation to be like ubuntu server/mini, but i have already installed ubuntu and i cant install another OS, because my laptop doesnt support USB booting and i have to manually install it by connecting my laptop hdd to desktop
<Shoe14> so i want to strip it down
<Shoe14> i made the mistake of installing ubuntu instead of ubunt server
<ZapMagnet> ThkU bazhang, I'll add to my list of Things to do relating Ubuntu.
<Shoe14> and being used to using arch on desktop, i dont like it.
<dreamcat4> Shoe14: you could fire up gparted and re-partition your existing HDD drive
<ZapMagnet> XChat was part of the UbuntuStudio distro.
<dreamcat4> Shoe14: or you can re-install another linux over the existing ubuntu-desktop partitions
<dragonmantank> I have a AMD A10-7700K with the built-in APU, but I use an nVidia GTX750 as my actual display. Is there a way I can boot the live CD/USB and direct it to use the nVidia card instead? Currently when it boots it goes to the onboard video which doesn't have anything plugged into it.
<daftykins> dreamcat4: what does repartitioning have to do with installing the wrong image? :)
<Shoe14> dreamcat4: thats the thing: i cant install. USB booting isnt supported.
<Shoe14> and i would chroot and install, but i dont know how to fdo so fo ubuntu
<Shoe14> s/fo/for
<daftykins> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<daftykins> now you do :)
<kakashiAL> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10177074/
<Shoe14> ubottu: i can chroot haha, i just dont know how to install ubuntu using the command line
<ubottu> Shoe14: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dreamcat4> Shoe14: if you installed grub2, you can put the server .iso file on your HDD somewhere, and create an ISO boot entry in grub2 boot menu file
<daftykins> kakashiAL: hmm, i don't have a clue what any of that relates to. so now that it's mounted, how does it operate? can't even paste on a small file?
<Shoe14> dreamcat4: hmm, that sounds good. cheers :D
<dreamcat4> Shoe14: np. BTW you can install and run gparted from ubuntu destop too (you just need to apt-get install gparted first)
<Shoe14> i can partition haha, both from shell and gui
<kakashiAL> daftykins: I am trying to put a folder that is 300mb big to that ntfs disk, after I finish the copy process this windows appears
<kakashiAL> https://paste.xinu.at/o4B0/
<kakashiAL> I will translate
<daftykins> kakashiAL: that's ok i read a little German
<kakashiAL> "error while creating the folder. the programm caused the disconnect. do you want to skip?"
<daftykins> hmm, tell you what unmount the disk but leave it plugged in - then mount it manually via terminal and see if it works ok
<kakashiAL> tried it in windows again, it works like a champ!
<kakashiAL> daftykins: could you help me?
<daftykins> kakashiAL: sure, first "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" and "mount | pastebinit"
<kakashiAL> thanks bro
<daftykins> that'll give me the info on where to start
<kakashiAL> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10177146/
<kakashiAL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10177160/
<daftykins> oh, it's not showing up the other disk anymore
<daftykins> did it spin down after unmounting?
<kakashiAL> daftykins: yep, nothing is mounted yet
<daftykins> yeah but parted shows even unmounted disks
<kakashiAL> wait
<kakashiAL> now its unmounted but I can mount it via desktop, I wont do that I rewrite the commands daftykins
<kakashiAL> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10177179/
<daftykins> aaah there it is
<kakashiAL> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10177180/
<daftykins> kakashiAL: try "sudo mkdir /media/disk && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/disk"
<daftykins> should complete with no error
<kakashiAL> yes, no error
<daftykins> kakashiAL: "ls -al /media/disk | pastebinit"
<kakashiAL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10177201/
<daftykins> ok that's root owned, bleh
<EriC^^> use sudo to copy the files
<daftykins> i was gonna remount with -o thing_i_can't_remember :D
<daftykins> but yeah that'd work
<EriC^^> remount,uid=1000,gid=1000 ?
<kakashiAL> daftykins: so I cant copy and it aborts because I copy files as a normal user and not as a root?
<daftykins> kakashiAL: yeah, permissions issue right now
<EriC^^> it's worth a shot if you want
<shdwsincmmxii> hello everybody :)
<kakashiAL> how can I change it, I mean to give all users access?
<EriC^^> kakashiAL: i guess all users can, it's mounted rwx for others
<daftykins> kakashiAL: "sudo mount -o remount,uid=1000,gid=1000 /media/disk" if i read EriC^^ correctly
<daftykins> but i'm not sure
<EriC^^> me neither
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> i'd have said unmount then rerun as i'm not too hot on that syntax
<kakashiAL> hmm...
<EriC^^> kakashiAL: it won't harm anything, if you want to try it out give it a shot
<EriC^^> kakashiAL: just out of curiosity, otherwise you can go ahead and copy everything or modify whatever if you want, it's mounted rwx anyways
<kakashiAL> EriC^^, daftykins: I have an idea and I try something out
<EriC^^> kakashiAL: what's the idea?
<delt> Hello
<kakashiAL> I am using thunar, and I saw the rights of each folder (right click on the folder, rights) there I can read: "owner: root(root), Group: root"   I change that to my user name, not my disk is working
<delt> where can i get the manpages for Xrender functions, is there a package i can install for that?
<delt> manpages-dev is already the newest version.
<EriC^^> kakashiAL: you can't change it from there, you'd need to open thunar with elevated privileges
<EriC^^> kakashiAL: if you want you can type sudo chown -R <youruser>: /media/disk
<OmegaOne> what are the benefits of being drunk?
<bekks> OmegaOne: How is that related to Ubuntu? :)
<EriC^^> kakashiAL: again, it's not needed, everybody has rwx on the files
<kakashiAL> EriC^^: did that via "gksu thunar" :)
<daftykins> kakashiAL: sounds good \o/
<daftykins> kakashiAL: let us know if the copy works out any better, now
<EriC^^> kakashiAL: ok :)
<OmegaOne> ubuntu = puke after hangover
<bekks> OmegaOne: Do you have a Ubuntu related support question?
<kakashiAL> EriC^^: its okay if anyone have the rights
<kakashiAL> daftykins: I will thanks daftykins and EriC^^
<EriC^^> OmegaOne: obviously you've never been drunk, nobody pukes after a hangover
<OmegaOne> EriC^^, well on my birthday i got drunk and had a bad hangover and puked
<kakashiAL> EriC^^, daftykins: thats harddisk belongs to a friend, he uses ntfs but what is the best partition for sharing cross platforms?
<daftykins> kakashiAL: depends how they're accessed really, i'd probably say NTFS is the easiest - maybe exFAT depending on the device type
<kakashiAL> lets hope microsoft will support btrfs
<bekks> kakashiAL: They never will.
<bekks> kakashiAL: They havent supported opensource filesystems for three decades, they wont start now :)
<kakashiAL> bekks: they will support docker, since I know that I have hope
<bekks> kakashiAL: You've misread that. They support docker containers in their Azure cloud.
<afroman> hello. I tried to decrypt my home folder, now I can't login again to my username. help plz
<kakashiAL> bekks: wow, imagination destroyed
<kakashiAL> btw: will the new LTS have mir?
<blib> any ideas on how to fix this apt-get dist-upgrade problem -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10177464/
<daftykins> new LTS is in 2016, so that'll take some time :)
<daftykins> blib: that is not an officially supported device since that is an ARM thing, try #ubuntu-arm
<daftykins> those are not official repos though
<daftykins> so can't really help here.
<afroman> hello. I tried to decrypt my home folder, now I can't login again to my username. I even tried to del the user so that I create it again, but I keep getting a message saying that it is in user. help plz
<alessio1> ciao
<EriC^^> afroman: why are you manually decrypting the home dir?
<ljunggren> Hi, i have got Windows8 installed on my pc right now abut want ubuntu instead. Right now i have an SSD /dev/sdb and a regular hdd /dev/sda, windows is installed on my ssd /dev/sdb but there is a windows 8 loader installed on a partiotion on /dev/sda. Can i safely chose the option "replace windows 8 with ubuntu" ? I just want ubuntu installed on my SDB and leave my SDA alone
<EriC^^> ljunggren: yeah, and choose the bootloader to be installed on SDB, and choose it in the bios to be booted
<daftykins> ljunggren: easiest way? remove the HDD and install to the SSD alone first, right now installing is going to affect sda
<daftykins> or do as EriC^^ said ^
<daftykins> i prefer pulling drives to be 100% safe 8D
<afroman> EriC^^: during the installation, ubuntu asks if U want to encrypt your home folder. which in return disable the auto log in
<ljunggren> Oh but EriC^^ will i have the option to install the loader on sdb if i chose "Replace Windows 8 with Ubuntu" or must i chose "something else" and set up my partitions myself?
<EriC^^> ljunggren: you'd have to choose something else, i'd do what daftykins suggested
<gurris> Hi, just did a simulated install of  xserver-xorg-lts-utopic on trusty, however it removes a lot of fundamental packages I need, gnome-shell included. Is the LTS update also delayed?
<ljunggren> :(
<EriC^^> ljunggren: is it hard to remove it?
<ljunggren> EriC^^: well yes, i have my pc in a cabine with lock so my kids wont destroy it lol. They are asleep so i figured this would be my time to install ubuntu..
<EriC^^> ljunggren: before you choose to install ubuntu, open a terminal and type udisksctl power-off -b /dev/sda
<ljunggren> Guess i just do it some other time
<EriC^^> then type sudo parted -l and make sure it's not listed
<ljunggren> EriC^^: oh and i cant acess my disks, since windows locks them somehow
<ljunggren> windows has this "fastboot" stuff
<EriC^^> hmm?
<ljunggren> ill try
<daftykins> you can turn off fastboot, but if you're just nuking the disk it really doesn't matter
<EriC^^> ljunggren: log into windows and restart instead of shutting down, that will not get it to hibernate
<ljunggren> Ah okey
<ljunggren> EriC^^: what will happen  to the "windows 8 loader" partition that is on my sda? nothing right? Wont my bios try to load windows but fail ?
<EriC^^> ljunggren: if you have uefi, then it's probably an efi partition, ubuntu will create a new entry in the efibootmgr and it's own efi partition in sdb
<ljunggren> daftykins: how do i know if they are hypernated?
<ljunggren> EriC^^: i don't think i have efi
<ata_> Hello, is this channel just for technical support? Who do I need to talk to about Ubuntu sdk
<Pici> ata_: #ubuntu-app-devel would be a good place to start.
<EriC^^> ljunggren: if the disk is turned off during the installation, then the installer will install grub to sdb, your bios will have to be set to boot sdb first
<ata_> Okey thank you
<ljunggren> EriC^^: well that sounds good enough!
<ljunggren> EriC^^: will ubuntu be bothered by my sda being a ntfs drive?
<EriC^^> is there data on sda?
<ljunggren> I don't really care if that disk is blasted EriC^^
<EriC^^> ok cool
<EriC^^> no, it wont
<ljunggren> I just dont want ubuntu installed on it, i want it installed on SSD for speed
<EriC^^> you can store media and other stuff and use it in ubuntu
<ljunggren> Nice
<ljunggren> Then off i go
<nrml1> any of you ever done automated linux vm installs?
<ljunggren> hey EriC^^  just one more question.. i only got a 64gb SSD.. will every app i install like steam etc take up place on my sdb?
<nrml1> Got several hundred servers I gotta rip and replace lol
<ljunggren> Because somehow i don't think my 64gb will last long
<diphtherial> hey, so i have a folder that i currently own and i'd like another user on the same machine to be able to access/edit it
<daftykins> ljunggren: you would want to resize NTFS on your mechanical disk, make an EXT4 partition and mount the steam storage path there, if you intend to play games
<diphtherial> what's the easiest way to do that? should i create a group that contains us both and then change the group ownership of the directory to that?
<EriC^^> ljunggren: what daftykins said
<daftykins> diphtherial: yep
<diphtherial> daftykins: ah, heh. thanks for the sanity check :)
<ljunggren> daftykins: i didnt really follow
<daftykins> diphtherial: obviously the group permissions as well as ownership, if you want the other to read or write
<diphtherial> daftykins: right
<daftykins> ljunggren: lets say Steam saves to /home/username/steam/gameshere - i would mount that path to a partition on the mechanical disk off-SSD to save space
<ljunggren> EriC^^: your command to power off the drive failed "no usb device"
<ljunggren> daftykins: how is that possible?
<EriC^^> ljunggren: ubuntu works well with 20gb as a root partition, apps and such will be installed there, as for your personal files i guess it's up to your usage, using the hdd as a separate /home partition or an extra ext4 partition for other files is a good idea
<daftykins> ljunggren: maybe you should start with getting ubuntu on first ;)
<ljunggren> daftykins: oh i tought i had to do this during the install
<diphtherial> is there a similar situation with adding groups like there is with adduser vs. useradd?
<ljunggren> nvm then
<EriC^^> ljunggren: ah, my bad, i guess you can only power off ext usb drives
<diphtherial> i'm looking at the groupadd command, not sure if that's the "high-level" one
<daftykins> EriC^^: you might still be able to via hdparm, dunno
<ljunggren> IS there  a way to know which drive ubuntu will be installed on when chosing "replace" ?
<EriC^^> daftykins: oh ok
<daftykins> ljunggren: just don't, use manual partitioning to avoid trouble
<ljunggren> daftykins: figured as much, ive never done a sucessfull install while doing my own partitioning thou
<daftykins> ljunggren: well, coupled with a live session and imgur.com to share screenshots - all is safe \o/
<ljunggren> daftykins: hah :)
<ljunggren> im in live session now daftykins
<daftykins> ljunggren: well, prior to running the installer i would dd zero the first 100MB of the SSD so it's free of windows 8 traces
<daftykins> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=2M count=50
<ljunggren> I will have to guess thou, the install will throw me an error
<ljunggren> because of what you said earlier with the hypernated drives
<daftykins> not if you nuke it first as i say ^
<ljunggren> daftykins: there i done it
<daftykins> you might want to quit and re-open the installer at this point
<ljunggren> daftykins: yeah okey
<ljunggren> daftykins: a shame i can't resize installer windows and get my whole scheme in one screenshot
<daftykins> ljunggren: if you choose 'something else' in the installer you should get a screen like this where at the bottom, you get to choose /dev/sdb for the bootloader (GRUB) - http://s2.postimg.org/ririvoxhi/Screenshot_Install.png
<ljunggren> daftykins: http://imgur.com/RKRiJzr
<diphtherial> ok, so when i create new files it seems that i'm both the owner and group for that file
<diphtherial> there isn't some way to specify for a directory that all subdirs/files belong to some group, is there?
<EriC^^> diphtherial: chmod g+s
<EriC^^> set the dir's group to whatever you want the files to have
<ljunggren> daftykins: should i do something with ethe 100mb windows loader partition on sda? or just leave it?
<daftykins> ljunggren: leave it for now, so you need to select partitions on sdb and change that bottom dropdown to sdb too
<ljunggren> daftykins: the only thing i have dont right now is select sdb in the dropdown right now. can i click next?
<ljunggren> done*
<daftykins> ljunggren: no... you need to create some partitions on /dev/sdb :)
<ljunggren> daftykins: i thought that was the next step lol
<daftykins> ljunggren: click on /dev/sdb in the white box, then select to create a new partition table
<ljunggren> daftykins: yeah ok done
<ljunggren> daftykins: should i select "format" also perhaps?
<daftykins> ljunggren: now you need to create a root partition (mount point: /) of type EXT4 with enough space left over for a swap partition after it. ideally that'll be exactly the size of your RAM
<daftykins> you haven't got any partitions to format yet :)
<ljunggren> lol
<ljunggren> ok
<afroman> EriC^^: sorry lost connection. Did U reply?
<ljunggren> daftykins: so i got 64gb ssd, how should i place it? 8gb swap since my ram is 8gb?
<ljunggren> Root something like 20gb?
<EriC^^> afroman: sorry can you remind me
<EriC^^> afroman: nevermind saw what you said
<daftykins> ljunggren: personally, i would only put / and swap on that SSD, 64GB is tiny. i suppose you could make a /home too, but it might cause trouble in the future
<EriC^^> afroman: during the installation you didnt choose to encrypt your home dir?
<afroman> EriC^^: ok
<daftykins> ljunggren: the best way i've seen to handle systems with SSDs and HDDs, is to symlink ~/Media folders onto the hard disk, so that /home with all the .config folders stay on the fast SSD
<ljunggren> so i would take 8gb swap and the rest to / ?
<daftykins> ljunggren: yep
<afroman> EriC^^: no I choose to encrypt
<jayjo> I'm working on a remote server, is there a way to enable git to have sudo power so I don't have to sudo every git command I run?
<EriC^^> afroman: ok, why did you manually decrypt it? it's supposed to decrypt when you login i think
<daftykins> jayjo: sudo -i first, just don't do anything stupid whilst root ;)
<daftykins> jayjo: or -s, see "man sudo" for more
<jayjo> daftykins: ok, thanks
<EriC^^> afroman: dont tell me you want it encrypted with autologin? :P
<ljunggren> daftykins: 56gb / and 8gb swap. Can i press next?
<daftykins> ljunggren: give me a screenshot to confirm, with the white box scrolled to the bottom. use alt+print-screen to take just the installer window :)
<afroman> EriC^^: no :). I wanted to be able to auto login. so I had to remove the encryption
<ljunggren> daftykins: swap is "logic" ?
<EriC^^> afroman: oh ok :)
<daftykins> ljunggren: i don't really understand the question
<daftykins> logical drive?
<EriC^^> afroman: so you decrypted the dir, did you make another user and copy the files there?
<ljunggren> daftykins: when i shall create the swap, it have a choice "primary" or "logical"
<daftykins> ljunggren: ah i see, primary is fine for both swap and /
<afroman> EriC^^: http://www.howtogeek.com/116179/how-to-disable-home-folder-encryption-after-installing-ubuntu/
<afroman> EriC^^: I used this method
<ljunggren> daftykins:  http://imgur.com/TlXE6Fk
<ljunggren> daftykins: this is the newest http://imgur.com/7B3BZEj
<daftykins> ljunggren: looks good to me, just remember you'll need to change your boot order in BIOS/EFI after
<ljunggren> daftykins: i will try to remember that
<ljunggren> i just click next now
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> ljunggren: what langauge is that by the way? :)
<ljunggren> daftykins: swedish
<rus> quit
<afroman> EriC^^: still there?
<ReinH> What would be the best way to run a script at some fixed time after a system boots? Upstart task that uses at?
<daftykins> ah-ha :)
<ReinH> But then I have to wait for at to be started, right?
<EriC^^> afroman: ok, did you do the sudo rm -rf ...../.ecryptfs command?
<afroman> EriC^^: yep
<EriC^^> ok, when you login what happens
<rus> wassup everybody!
<ljunggren> daftykins: hey, i planned on doing a little gaming. Does 14.10 comes with newer fglxr drivers than 14.01 ? because i chose LTS because stability
<rus> dont think so, not sure though
<afroman> EriC^^: nothing... I see the splash for a sec, then returns to the login screen
<ljunggren> hey rus
<rus> Hey man
<daftykins> !info fglrx trusty
<daftykins> !info fglrx-updates trusty
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 34744 kB, installed size 147097 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<EriC^^> afroman: ok, login using the other account you created, open a terminal and type ls -ld /home/<your user>/.Xauthority
<ubottu> fglrx-updates (source: fglrx-installer-updates): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 34747 kB, installed size 147110 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<afroman> EriC^^: however the tempuser works fine
<ljunggren> Ah it's the same packages, i planned on installing from website anyhow thanks EriC^^
<daftykins> ljunggren: ^ not sure if those version numbers seem accurate, if you wanted newer you could go to AMD direct. depends on the card
<ljunggren> daftykins: yeah that is what im planning. Another headache heh
<daftykins> good ol' AMD :)
<afroman> EriC^^: root????
<ljunggren> I chose the wrong card...
<ljunggren> daftykins: planning on buying a 770 or a 970 thou. Hope its good enough for Linux  in some 1080p gaming
<EriC^^> afroman: type ls -l /home/user/ , are other files owned by root too or tempuser?
<lnxuser> hi all!
<mas886> Hi
<daftykins> ljunggren: depends on the game i guess, no idea here
<afroman> EriC^^: all root
<EriC^^> afroman: i think you missed the -p in the first sudo cp -rp /home/user /home/user.backup
<lnxuser> steam on ubuntu 14.04 64bit work?
<ljunggren> daftykins: yeah nothing fancy. is there a wiki on the ssd symlink stuff you talked about earlier? would be nice to set it up
<EriC^^> afroman: or you did a sudo cp later instead of moving them
<ljunggren> lnxuser: sure hope, instlaling 14.04 right now
<EriC^^> ( moving them keeps the permissions )
<mas886> One question, could someone say me a good electronical circuit simulator for ubuntu?
<EriC^^> afroman: anyways type sudo chown -R <youruser>: /home/user ( note the : is important )
<daftykins> ljunggren: not that i know of. symlinks are pretty basic, but you'll need to look at resizing your NTFS partitions on the other disk first
<ReinH> I guess I can sleep in a @reboot in a crontab
<ReinH> That seems simplest.
<daftykins> ljunggren: i think booting and fully updating this clean install will be step #1 :)
<lnxuser> steam not working since yesterday
<ljunggren> daftykins: yes indeed
<mas886> One question, could some one say me a good electronical circuit simulator for ubuntu? I tried ubuntu but alot of components are missing.
<ljunggren> daftykins:  i chose update during install so lets just make it bootin
<mas886> I tried oregano*
<mas886> sorry
<afroman> EriC^^: awesome
<daftykins> ljunggren: ;) that was brave
<afroman> EriC^^: let me give it a try, brb
<EriC^^> ok
<ljunggren> daftykins: i always check that box.. is it known for causing trouble?
<daftykins> i've seen a lot of drama yeah
<ljunggren> wops
<daftykins> no matter though, we'll see what happens
<ljunggren> yeah haha
<Mtik1> hello
<ljunggren> daftykins: time for reboot, cya on the flipside
<Mtik1> i share my Wifi internet throught ethernet with this methode
<Mtik1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/359856/share-wireless-internet-connection-through-ethernet
<Mtik1> How can i enable DHCP server on Ethernet?
<szlobizoli> Hi! Is hier somebody, who would help me to choose the right distrib?
<daftykins> Mtik1: it should be auto already
<Mtik1> daftykins after sharing internet throught
<daftykins> szlobizoli: this channel is for Ubuntu support, you can chat in #linux to pick a distribution
<Mtik1> on etrhernet is IP: 10.42.0.1
<daftykins> Mtik1: correct
<Mtik1> broadcast address: 10.42.0.255
<rus> me &2
<Mtik1> but on clients
 * rus &2
<Mtik1> i need manual set iP
<szlobizoli> Thanks! All good!)
<Mtik1> i want enable dhcp on ethernet ubuntu
<Mtik1> daftykins how?
<ljunggren> daftykins: up and running :)
<daftykins> \o/
<ljunggren> daftykins: :D:D
<daftykins> that was painless, good job
<ljunggren> daftykins: it booted so fast i didnt even got a chance to get worried
<ljunggren> daftykins: i had to chose ubuntu in the grubmenu thou.. can that menu be disabled since i wont have any use for it?
<daftykins> ljunggren: might be worth checking if it has a timeout in seconds it reaches before it boots auto
<EriC^^> ljunggren: type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<ljunggren> daftykins: so, now to my other issue... my sda is still "hypernated" or something because i dont have permission to access it
<daftykins> Mtik1: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/dhcp.html
<EriC^^> ljunggren: add a # before GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT , then save with ctrl+o and sudo update-grub
<afroman> EriC^^: thx a lot, U r awesome. it works fine, even the auto login :)
<afroman> how did I miss that?
<ljunggren> EriC^^: it says 0 in hidden timeout
<EriC^^> afroman: great :)
<ljunggren> but 10 in actual timeout
<ljunggren> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<EriC^^> ljunggren: add a # before GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<ljunggren> oh ok
<ljunggren> EriC^^: there already is a # there
<ljunggren> what about the GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<EriC^^> ljunggren: ah, try removing it
<lnxuser> hi all
<ljunggren> EriC^^: try remove what? the # before GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT? or the GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 ?
<EriC^^> the # before GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<lnxuser> you working steam?
<ljunggren> ok
<ljunggren> How can i access my sda now? it says i don't have permission do acess it
<EriC^^> ljunggren: you can't mount it in nautilus?
<ljunggren> EriC^^: no
<ljunggren> there is a long error message
<cmullinax> Any here able to walk through advantages to having TRIM run at boot for a laptop vs. a cron job?
<ljunggren> "The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shtdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting) or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option" daftykins , EriC^^
<EriC^^> ljunggren: nuke the partition table like earlier and make new ntfs or ext4 partitions
<ljunggren> EriC^^: heh, just nuke sda from gparted then? will i have permission to do it?
<EriC^^> yeah
<daftykins> is it really still called sda even now 0o
<daftykins> cmullinax: waste of time, anything else? :)
<ljunggren> daftykins: yes
<ubuntunewb> Hello, is this the right channel if I have a question regarding Ubuntu?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> ubuntunewb: ask away, with detail, on one line
<ljunggren> snap, to nuke my 500gb disk takes 2HOURS?!
<n1cky> hey i just converted my arch linux install to ubuntu, everything went very smoothly
<daftykins> ljunggren: er, how are you doing it?
<EriC^^> ljunggren: noo, delete the partition table and create a new one
<realBigfoot> does anyone know how to install gnome-shell ?
<ljunggren> EriC^^: i was trying in the "disk" app?
<ubuntunewb> I want to setup KVM on Trusty Thar 14.04 and I don`t find any good / complete guide online. I have single IPs on different networks (different broadcast, gateway) and I don`t get how to build that "bridge" network interface, do I need an own bridge for each IP of each subnet?
<n1cky> anyone know how I can fix the keyboard layout? i accidently selected US interenational when i installed
<n1cky> i don´t have a gui.
<EriC^^> ljunggren: no, use gparted, sudo apt-get install gparted
<ljunggren> lol thanks
<mas886> 3
<EriC^^> realBigfoot: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell or ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<realBigfoot> Thanks ;)
<svetlana> n1cky: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data"
<mas886> I don't know why do I even ask anything here, if you just ignore the questions, then you will know why isn't your system more extended.
<EriC^^> np
<svetlana> n1cky: i suspect, i'm not sure
<ljunggren> WOHO
<ljunggren> its done
<hexafluoride> A. L'mao
<n1cky> thank you svetlana, installing that package fixed it.
<ljunggren> now gotta reboot again, cya
<svetlana> n1cky: you're welcome.
<NikolaiToryzin> hexafluoride: Please don't troll.
<hexafluoride> fag
<ubuntunewb> anyone? basically I already know the CPU supports vmx and its enabled in the BIOS, so it should work. Basically my question is about "network configuration". Can I add IPs from different subnets to one network interface?
<daftykins> ubuntunewb: well, they wouldn't be able to get online if you mix subnets on one interface
<daftykins> ubuntunewb: this is more networking theory than OS support
<ljunggren> there EriC^^ and daftykins . I now got a clean ubuntu install with everything working! thank you both for your support
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<daftykins> ljunggren: ^ :)
<ljunggren> lnxuser: hi, are you having trouble with steam?
<lnxuser> <ljunggren> Yes not started
<Justin__> Is okay that I tar gunzip a group of files that includes an already tar.gz file? Am I causing harm in this sitation?
<bipul> Hello anyone around?
<KLVTZ> bipul: hello
<daftykins> !ask | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<KLVTZ> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<captaincool> using 14.10 is there a way to see the full path of a smb share so that I can add that to /etc/fstab to have it mount permanently?  I'm using an asus router to share two usb hdd's and I'm trying to have those permanently mounted so that universtal media server can see my files all the time.  Any help would be appreciated.
<captaincool> all I see when using ctrl+L is smb://sharename
<captaincool> in nautilus
<daftykins> captaincool: what? smb://IP address/sharename
<daftykins> captaincool: but you'd need to be on a static IP.
<captaincool> I am
<bipul> Could anyone please tell me the back end process  of this command "sudo ee site create example.com --wp"  here ee is a bash script
<NegativeFlare> !samba | captaincool
<ubottu> captaincool: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Loshki> KLVTZ: yes, it's ok to have a tar.gz inside a tar file, though it's not particularly efficient.
<daftykins> bipul: read the script and see, doesn't seem to be anything to do with Ubuntu
<captaincool> i get Mounting cifs URL not implemented yet. Attempt to mount smb://mediashare/wd_hdd/
<captaincool> when doing mount -a
<KLVTZ> Loshki: will it hurt the process of un-compressing it? Or is it more effecient to keep those separated?
<bipul> daftykins, https://raw.githubusercontent.com/vipullinux/easyengine/master/bin/install
<Loshki> KLVTZ: the important bit is that it will work and you will get all your files back. The only real cost is that you are recompressing an already compressed file and decompressing it again later, which is a waste of cpu time and disk space, but otherwise harmless.
<daftykins> bipul: so it's some third party program on github, go check them out - but it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<yoda> stupid general question ion linux i know the kerenl is gnu licensed but for all the other programs ,utils,grub,compilers,...etc for linux systems for the most part gnu software
<bipul> daftykins, I am trying to install on a ubuntu.
<yoda> ion = on
<daftykins> bipul: so contact them for how :)
<yoda> or do they fall under a differentnongnu licenses
<daftykins> bipul: just so you know though, the best way to learn website administration is to do it manually - not learn all these little "helper" programs
<sudormrf> question for you ladies and gents.  which mail client do you prefer for your linux desktop?
<daftykins> yoda: as your questions are general, take them to #linux
<yoda> and can i say ubuntu linux uses for the most part gnu based software for everything
<daftykins> yoda: this for your homework huh?
<hamedshahien> hello every body
<yoda> sort of just curious if every thing for the most part on linux is under a gnu software
<KLVTZ> Loshki: thanks for taking the time to explain this.
<daftykins> yoda: #linux then
<sudormrf> captaincool, I think the syntax of the message you posted explains the issue. unless you have verification that this works for others?
<k1l_> yoda: see this list what is gnu software: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_GNU_packages
<yoda> as well ubuntu being one great flavor
<sudormrf> I like cookies n' cream myself
<k1l_> yoda: that is kind of some basis, but for daily use you use a lot of programs that are not gnu.
<Loshki> KLVTZ: you're most welcome...
<daftykins> sudormrf: webmail. :)
<hamedshahien> I need to connect external monitor to my laptop but the resolution is very low . any idea ?
<sudormrf> daftykins, always swimming upstream :P
<daftykins> sudormrf: not sure what you mean by that
<hamedshahien> have you any idea about solving resolution
<sudormrf> daftykins, do you use roundcube?
<daftykins> never heard of it
<Loshki> sudormrf: gmail :-)
<daftykins> ^
<sudormrf> daftykins, it's a web frontend for things like postfix
<sudormrf> ah, you guys use gmail
<sudormrf> ic :)
<daftykins> yeah, hosting yourself is just an unnecessary headache
<sudormrf> heh, agree :D
<daftykins> i put gapps out for most.
<palecrow> #openstack-horizon
<sudormrf> #sudormrf
<captaincool> sudormrf, I guess I don't know what I should be using instead of that path
<sudormrf> captaincool, I didn't follow your whole issue, just caught the tail end
<captaincool> is it okay to repaste my question in here?
<sudormrf> hold
<sudormrf> I will scroll up
<Loshki> sudormrf: well, for work, I used mh-e, because mail volumes were astronomical, and someone else took care of backups etc., and you don't want your corporate email being read by google, but for casual email, why bother with anything more complex?
<sudormrf> capri, in summation, you have 2 USB drives attached to your computer that you want to share over the network and have them mounted permanently in your router, is that correct?
<sudormrf> Loshki, ic
<captaincool> me? yes
<svetlana> yoda: the bash you're using is gnu bash. the desktop you're using, if gnome, is a gnu desktop. some bash utils also come from gnu.
<captaincool> um no
<captaincool> I have an asus router
<captaincool> which is sharing two usb drives
<captaincool> already
<captaincool> I just want to mount them in ubuntu permanently so Universal media server has access to them
<svetlana> yoda: gnu is not as much about doing all the things as about establishing ethical freedom of software, and launching new projects to fill the proprietary gaps. www.gnu.org homepage, and http://www.gnu.org/distros/common-distros.html, may be relevant.
<captaincool> but I can't see the correct full network path anywhere
<bipul> !libexpat1-dev
<captaincool> so that I can add it to /etc/fstab
<frenchpress> So, I'm getting an error every time I install something with apt-get : common-update-notifer \ E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkh returned an error code (1)
<yoda> so would it be safe to say the majority of software or programs running on a linux or linux based os mostly like 90% gnu based software
<frenchpress> Someone ran into the same problem back in 2008, or so it seems, and resolved this by `sudo dpkh --remove --force-remove-reinstreq common-update-notifier`
<frenchpress> dpkg**
<k1l_> frenchpress: can you paste the whole output into a pastebin and show the link here?
<frenchpress> k1l_: You know what, I'll do that. one moment please
<k1l_> yoda: the more "philosophical" talk about what gnu is or not would better suit into #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ljunggre1> Hi, someone has noticed when using fglrx and resizing windows lags a lot and eventually just crash your desktop? it freezes for me constantly
<frenchpress> http://sprunge.us/SSaF
<jhutchins> ljunggre1: Not generally.
<jhutchins> ljunggre1: 14.10/Unity?
<ljunggre1> jhutchins: hmm
<frenchpress> sorry, it was update-notifier-common (I am on a different computer now)
<ljunggre1> jhutchins: 14.04.1 Unity
<ljunggre1> fglrx-updates
<yoda> on last gnu question is the fsf.org sites software hosted equivalently on gnu ftp site or do the fsf.org have software they host the gnu ftp mirrors don't have?
<daftykins> yoda: how many times do i need to tell you to ask in #linux before you take the hint? :)
<jhutchins> ljunggre1: Reports of flash blanking/crashing, but not window resize.
<k1l_> frenchpress: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<frenchpress> k1l_: Excellent question: 14.04
<k1l_> frenchpress: some changes made to the system? like to python?
<frenchpress> k1l_: I use virtualenvs regularly
<frenchpress> k1l_: I may have sudo pip installed matplotlib in the past though
<frenchpress> k1l_: Because matplotlib doesn't care about non-anaconda users. It's most hateful discrimination there is
<Pici> frenchpress: Are you sure you aren't in an activated virtualenv?
<frenchpress> Pici: I am inside an activated virtualenv, but the same problem happens when I use Synaptic
<frenchpress> Same exact error outside of virtualenv as well
<k1l_> frenchpress: scroll down to the "my solution" answer:http://askubuntu.com/questions/246970/apt-get-broken-no-module-named-debian-deb822  it talks about reinstalling python-chardet
<frenchpress> k1l_: Nice find, I'll follow closely, but what the hell is python-chardet?
<k1l_> frenchpress: i have never seen this issue or that package before, too :)
<OerHeks> i find this interesting for frenchpress > " ls /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/chardet " to see if there is an problem >>> http://askubuntu.com/a/548773
<OerHeks> ah k1l_ found that too
<frenchpress> OerHeks: Great minds think alike
<frenchpress> OerHeks: (you and k1l_, not me)
<k1l_> :) very charming
<OerHeks> i did learned something from him, true
<frenchpress> I am not experiencing the same symptoms as the poster, I have no issues running chardet, and have all of those files in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/chardet
<frenchpress> Should I just reinstall it anyway?
<OerHeks> You could reinstall python, that should not hurt.
<frenchpress> That won't remove site-packages will it?
<OerHeks> It will give you a warning if some packages are removed, i guess
<chebit> hello, I have a problem with ubuntu 14.04, the system setting disappeared, I reinstalled but not install everything,
<chebit> I reinstalled but not install everything, everything is weird.
<captaincool> Okay I'm still trying to figure this share path out for a smb share, How do I tell what the path for smb://mediashare/100gb/  I need the full path for /etc/fstab so I can mount this permanently.
<captaincool> for example smb://mediashare/100gb/ would be //192.168.1.1/???/mediashare/100gb
<OerHeks> captaincool, there is a nice wiki for that > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<captaincool> OerHeks, I've been looking at that and some other pages for a few hours now, my problem comes when I hit this step >
<captaincool> Then edit your /etc/fstab file (with root privileges) to add this line:
<captaincool> /servername/sharename  /media/windowsshare  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8  0  0
<captaincool> I don't know what to put for the /servername/sharename
<daftykins> captaincool: router IP
<captaincool> because the path only comes up as smb://sharename
<ilyas> Hi
<ilyas> I don't have the sound in my ubuntu. I just installed it
<captaincool> daftykins, no such device or address
<daftykins> captaincool: you are talking about mounting this share on your router, yes?
<captaincool> yes I have a usb hdd which is shared as a smb share by my asus router.  I just want to mount that permanently in my fstab
<sliddjur> is it possible to change song in spotify app via cli?
<captaincool> no the share is already good to go
<captaincool> I can access it on windows and ubuntu if I go to browse network on ubuntu
<captaincool> I want it mounted permanently on ubuntu so my media server can share the usb drive
<OerHeks> !sound | sliddjur
<ubottu> sliddjur: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<captaincool> the problem is that /etc/fstab can't use smb://sharename as a path
<daftykins> captaincool: yeah that's what i mean, it tells you the path on the page i bet.
<daftykins> captaincool: yeah, it uses //IP address/share
<OerHeks> or sliddjur, what device is your output? hdmi/monitor?
<sliddjur> OerHeks: hdmi output
<Fex> hello
<daftykins> captaincool: first off unmount it from any graphical mounting you've done in nautilus, then do a test mount with "sudo mkdir /mnt/share && sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.1/share /mnt/share -o user=guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8"
<OerHeks> sliddjur, known issue on ALL linux versions, this page might be your help too http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1404/
<jimmy51v_> i have some custom html files with a non standard extension.  *.cfml   how do i set my mime types such that the system treats them as html files?
<jimmy51v_> i've edited /etc/mime.types and also edited /usr/share/mime/text/html.xml
<jimmy51v_> neither seems to have mad a difference
<captaincool> daftykins, here is the command I used after creating the dir
<captaincool> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.1/mediashare/wd_hd /mnt/share -o user=guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8
<captaincool> those are what should be the parts of  the path
<captaincool> but I think there may be a directory missing
<captaincool> but of course the only path I can nail down with nautilus is smb://mediashare/wd_hdd/
<captaincool> is there no way to see the whole network path?
<Ben64> if you use smb://mediashare then you dont use that in //IP/sharename
<daftykins> captaincool: what does "df -h" show?
<captaincool> Ben64, that would work but /etc/fstab will not allow smb://path
<Ben64> captaincool: yes, we're well aware. and you've been told the correct syntax quite a few times already
<ejuan> daftykins,  disk free human readable
<daftykins> ejuan: well done. i did not need to be told that, however.
<captaincool> Ben64, Sorry but I haven't.  it's not working.  I can browse to the share with network browser, I need that path.
<captaincool> Ben64, I'm not saying it's not my fault mind you
<Ben64> captaincool: you need to listen. in fstab you do //IP/sharename
<captaincool> Ben64, I've tried that yes that's not working
<Ben64> what exactly did you put in there
<captaincool> daftykins, can I paste 5 lines here?
<Ben64> no, use a pastebin
<ejuan> mah b
<captaincool> okay
<OerHeks> jimmy51v_, just rightclick in filebrowser: open with > firefox/chrome/any browser ?
<captaincool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10178993/
<jimmy51v_> OerHeks: eh... got a CLI method?
<Ben64> captaincool: what is that for
<daftykins> i asked
<captaincool> daftykins, asked for it
<Ben64> oh
<Ben64> didn't see that
<daftykins> captaincool: nm, it isn't mounted so useless
<Ben64> captaincool: paste the line you added to fstab here
<captaincool> /192.168.1.1/MEDIASHARE/WD_HD/ /media/wdhd cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8  0  0
<daftykins> its //192
<Ben64> right, like you've been told, its //IP/share, not //IP/machine_name/share
<Ben64> make sure "Mediashare"'s IP is 192.168.1.1
<captaincool> Ben64, It is, I just tried //192.168.1.1/WD_HD/ /media/wdhd cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8  0  0
<captaincool> still no device or address
<Ben64> captaincool: pastebin the output of this command... "smbclient -L 192.168.1.1"
<captaincool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10179056/
<Ben64> then you need additional authentication
<jarvis_> hey
<captaincool> that's what I thought too but there is no password on that share at all.  It's open to anyone on the lan side
<daftykins> captaincool: "smbclient -L 192.168.1.1 -U username" - use the admin login details
<captaincool> god dammit, blank password works?
<captaincool> why would it require the pw at all?
<daftykins> captaincool: ask Asus
<captaincool> I'm sorry for being such a pain in the ass guys
<MrJerome> Does anyone have experience with spanning 3 monitors using ATI Eyefinity or Nvidia SLI? I'm building a gaming computer and am wondering which video card will work better for spanning 3 screens for gameplay.
<captaincool> I should have thought of that before
<daftykins> MrJerome: i would think game support on Linux would be your biggest enemy, not hardware - done some research online?
<natewalck> So this is interesting: http://146.137.96.7/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/
<daftykins> natewalck: support questions only, thanks
<natewalck> daftykins: np!
<natewalck> daftykins: is there a casual ubuntu chat channel anywhere?
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<natewalck> perfect, thanks!
<MrJerome> daftykins: Steam is working nicely for me, and the main game I will be playing is iRacing which is available on linux. My only concern is the eyefinity/sli 3-monitor support, and which vendor has better support for linux.
<daftykins> MrJerome: ok, sounds good
<captaincool> Ben64 and daftykins thanks to both of you for your help, I just got it working.
<daftykins> great
<captaincool> ended up just creating a username/pw for the share on the router
<daftykins> yeah guest never works well
<captaincool> works great now.  And that was the last hurdle for me dumping windows completely!
<OerHeks> nice captaincool, have fun !
<rotten777> hey guys I'm running into a weird issue where my when I try to launch gedit from the launcher (unity) it doesn't launch
<rotten777> but I can launch it from the terminal
<rotten777> no error messages or anything
<captaincool> as well it wouldn't mount the whole drive as a share, I had to mount a directory on the drive instead
<Bray90820> I'm trying to install teamviewer on Ubuntu 14.10  X64 but lib32asound2 dependency isn't met
<daftykins> Bray90820: tried the 32-bit instead?
<Bray90820> daftykins: The 32bit of teamviewer or the 32bit ubuntu?
<daftykins> teamviewer
<daftykins> i would welcome a good slap across the face for the latter
<svetlana> Bray90820: i wouldn't use teamviewer, it's proprietary - there are better alternatives (vnc or xrdp as a server; vnc or a standard something thing included with gnome as a client)
<daftykins> those are not alternatives given the typical use-case behind teamviewer
<svetlana> interesting, new to me
<svetlana> i was assuming it's remote desktop access tool
<daftykins> remote support mainly :)
<daftykins> in which case you don't have access permanently setup for the other ends, necessarily
<Bray90820> svetlana: thank you the 32bit worked and I don't have the password error anymore
<daftykins> gah, taking the credit for my idea :(
<daftykins> ;)
<Bray90820> Sorry XD
<daftykins> hehe np, glad it worked
<yguyut7> what is a ubuntu image viewer that has good slideshow transitions and effects like the ones on Windows and Apple?
<jcser001> Ciao a tutti...
<azizLIGHT> teamviewer should put a message on their download page for ubuntu people that only 32bit works
<daftykins> that's not fact
<azizLIGHT> i got that same dependecny error a while back when i upgraded, and when i originally installed teamviewr
<NegativeFlare> I prefer VNC over Teamviewer, but it requires Port Forwarding
<azizLIGHT> and i hope ssh tunnel
<daftykins> NegativeFlare: they're not even vaguely the same product, but ok
<daftykins> now lets return to topic
<NegativeFlare> daftykins: Excuse me xD
<hamedshahien> I need to connect external monitor to my laptop but the resolution is very low .have you any idea ?
<daftykins> hamedshahien: did you plug it in after boot, or boot up with it?
<Criten> Hey guys, multiple monitor question. Is there a way to have a seperate group of screens per monitor (be able to swap desktops independently per monitor)
<hamedshahien> before i open the my laptop
<hamedshahien> maximum res 1920*1080 / 60hz but i can't work in this resolution . it's not in the menu
<daftykins> hamedshahien: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hamedshahien> i installed it but it's still 1024 768
<daftykins> hamedshahien: there were two commands, the second pastebins a log file
<daftykins> i want to read it :)
<Qwertie> Does anyone here know how to use xsetwacom?
<Qwertie> The line "xsetwacom set $pad Button 9 "key +"" maps the button to = and not +
<yguyut7> does anyone here even help?
<daftykins> pretty constantly for many years, yes.
<daftykins> but shockingly enough - not everyone knows about every single topic
<daftykins> yguyut7: take comments like that elsewhere please.
#ubuntu 2015-02-12
<OerHeks> yguyut7, do you need help then?
<hamedshahien> http://pastebin.com/0gqSEWLL
<daftykins> hamedshahien: your system is out of date
<daftykins> you're using an old kernel
<charlesay> hi, the gnome display manager on my ubuntu system fails to start - what could be reasons for this?
<daftykins> hamedshahien: is this a netbook?
<bekks> daftykins: line 6 of the paste.
<hamedshahien> ok.if i will update it and this will fix this problem. how can I update ?
<daftykins> bekks: oh a misread, heh - i was reading 24 as the ver
<hamedshahien> no it's dell inspiron 6400
<daftykins> hamedshahien: nevermind, i was misreading. as long as you run a good "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" you should be fine. i see nothing else of use, so i don't think you'll get anywhere with that unless you try using xrandr
<hamedshahien> do you need me to try xrandr or dist-upgrade
<daftykins> hamedshahien: nothing wrong with running dist-upgrade any time
<daftykins> hamedshahien: try a "xrandr | pastebinit"
<hamedshahien> http://pastebin.com/QUHV1Unk
<hydrajump> hi I'm trying to install a smartcard driver on 14.04 and it says "depends on pcscd (>= 1.3.2"
<hydrajump> when I run `sudo apt-get -f install` it doesn't resolve that dependency.
<hydrajump> I've installed pcscd
<daftykins> hamedshahien: yep i have no idea if you can do anything with that. it simply doesn't see the VGA display as capable of higher - does this machine not have any digital connections? or can you try connecting it after boot?
<hamedshahien> I will try reboot
<charlesay> hydrajump: what version of pcscd do you have installed? (dpkg -l pcscd)
<hydrajump> ^^ 1.8.6-3ubuntu1b1 pcscd
<Guest3308> hi
<hydrajump> that should meet `depends on pcscd (>= 1.3.2` no?
<Basketball> so you know how in chrome you can go to your apps page right click and save the app as a shortcut so if I do that with like google docs how can i set double click to open on a docx or whatever to open with google docs
<OerHeks> Basketball, there is no paste option in chrome/right click etc
<Rapture> is it possible to change the port apt-get uses? Would like to close down port 80
<Basketball> OerHeks, ??
<OerHeks> zarpes, please don't spam in PM, thanks
<daftykins> i've reported zarpes (:
<rww> i really need to get around to parking a couple of honeypot clients in here...
<OerHeks> Basketball, google chrome is protected, you need to download the docx first, i cannot open it instantly without saving first.
<Basketball> OerHeks, no
<Basketball> let me explain step by step
<daftykins> i think Basketball wants local .docx files to open in google docs?
<Basketball> yes daftykins !!
<daftykins> for which, go ask google :)
<Basketball> there isnt a way?
<daftykins> i would imagine it requires some kind of x-mime handling in chrome
<daftykins> no idea
<charlesay> hi, gdm fails to load during boot leaving me without a desktop, how can this possibly be fixed?
<charlesay> also, what is the quickest way to dpkg --purge all packages marked rc (ie previously 'removed' not purged)?
<Bashing-om> charlesay: I do: -> dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge <- .
<hydrajump> charlesay: hi don't know if you saw my msg as you disconnected.
<hydrajump> "^^ 1.8.6-3ubuntu1b1 pcscd "
<charlesay> hydrajump: sorry i didn't, i tried to see if something i did fixed it
<patrick__> help please
<patrick__> i have tring to enable wifi
<patrick__> no result
<patrick__> i plug all sort of usb wireless and all dont start
<patrick__> i have change of distro ubuntu linuxmint i have the same prob
<patrick__> i have try all tutorial in ubuntu , no result
<daftykins> patrick__: are you saying you are using Mint?
<patrick__> lol
<patrick__>  so im on ubuntu 14 LTS
<charlesay> patrick__: what kind of wifi card do you have?
<patrick__> but i have try other distro for the test, same prob
<OerHeks> patrick__, did you check additional drivers menu with each adaper?
<k1l_> patrick__: what gives you "lspci" or "lsusb" for that wifi card?
<patrick__> i want activate wifi*
<charlesay> patrick__: if you don't know, open a terminal and enter "lspci  | grep Network "
<patrick__> same
<k1l_> patrick__: you might need to install the drivers first. but that depends on the actual hardware in use. so stop with telling nice stories and focus on exact info for finding a exact working solution
<patrick__> great im ready
<k1l_> patrick__: that are no commands to enable wifi. that are commands to get to know what wifi hardware you use
<k1l_> we dont know what hardware you use and what of the million solutions you need now
<SchrodingersScat> is there a dpi setting for lp? or that may be tied to cups somewhere?
<bazhang> which version of MINT is this patrick__
<patrick__> ok i have unplug the fake wifi hardware inside the netbook,
<liuyu> ..
<patrick__> no yet i have on ubuntu LTS
<patrick__> and after i have plug 2 sort of usbwifi
<bazhang> patrick__, what does lsb_release -a say when typed in the terminal
<liuyu> is this a chatroom?
<korrigan1> hey guys, I'm unable to get wireless working on my HP G7000 laptop
<k1l_> liuyu: its a support channel for ubuntu. you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> liuyu, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat here for support
<k1l_> korrigan1: what wifi is it? lsusb or lspci might tell you
<netameta> ubuntu is debian right ?
<patrick__> 	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<patrick__> Release:	14.04
<patrick__> Codename:	trusty
<k1l_> netameta: no.
<patrick__> sorry
<netameta> ubuntu does have same or close to same commands as debian?
<netameta> doesnt*
<k1l_> netameta: depends on the program used.
<korrigan1> k1l_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/10179683/
<netameta> k2, i mean like opt get etc
<k1l_> !apt-get | netameta
<ubottu> netameta: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<korrigan1> k1l_ tell me if you need any more info other than the one in the link
<netameta> I know its a package, but when you install ubunto it comes with it
<k1l_> netameta: yes, ubuntu uses apt-get. but for upgrades it uses a different solution.
<delta6> JumpNetwork SellerLabs
<Basketball> so you know how in chrome you can go to your apps page right click and save the app as a shortcut so if I do that with like google docs how can i set double click to open on a docx or whatever (saved on pc)to open with google docs
<k1l_> korrigan1: for the BCM4311 you might need to change something. but i dont know if that is still the same on 15.04. the support for 15.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<patrick__> i have try to install the RT2790 or RT2680 with a ubuntu tutorial, al links was fake. so i have today try to find another way to use wifi with another card
<korrigan1> ok k1l_ thanks
<k1l_> korrigan1: see if that helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<anica> test :-)
<korrigan1> already browsed through it k1l_ :-(
<daftykins> anica: got a support question?
<patrick__> what ever i made its turn over the same result, "when i switch on wireless on the top right is shut down the windows and do nothing"
<DrkShadow> What's a supported/best way to clone Ubuntu taking into account things like hostname changes, static IP changes, and SSH host key changes?
<patrick__> the only solution is eth@ and link a phone to make a "jump to my home wifi"
<anica> daftykins: sorry, no setting up thos one for my wife, i may have later question, just checking if is everything ok, sorry and thank you
<patrick__> when a want connect a simply wifi its disable
<patrick__> what can i do ?
<djr013> I've been having kernel panic and screen corruption issues with the atl1c gigabit ethernet driver for a few years now, wondering how I might submit a bug report and helpful data for this. Currently affects my local "trusty" install as well as LiveCD "utopic". Logs seem useless.
<patrick__> silence ?
<OerHeks> patrick__,  what you can do, is tell us what lsusb says about your wifi device....
<patrick__> yes http://justpaste.it/jdau
<cuddylier> Anyone any idea why some of my boxes suddenly after a few months, start having increased load? E.g. the box would be at 5 load average for 2 months then suddenly start rapidly rising and reach over 100 load in a few days and keep rising and rising until I reboot it? The processes in use rises from around 250 to over 1000 over this time period. How can I check what those processes are? htop does not work when this happens,
<cuddylier> just a black screen and 'top' only shows very limited processes.
<cuddylier> And would it have anything to do with no available swap but 12gb RAM free?
<cuddylier> It seems the swap going to 0 is almost a side affect as I have other boxes under the same load using no swap at all.
<djr013> cuddylier: You mean the machine has swap but it's fully used?
<cuddylier> Yes
<cuddylier> I only have 1gb swap assigned to pretty much all my boxes
<djr013> Not sure if this will help but you might try checking out "swappiness"
<ryanprior> Whenever I connect to my phone over bluetooth, Ubuntu automatically disconnects about 10 seconds later. How can I stop that?
<k1l_> patrick__: does this mentioned stick you pasted us the lsusb work? i find only people saying it works in 14.04 since its in the kernel now
<cuddylier> djr013: Strange thing is, I have another box with an uptime of 267 days, with 90MB swap and 9gb free RAM under the same load as this other box and it has never ever had this load issue, all my boxes are the same exact config but slightly different hardware but same processors.
<yguyut7> what is a ubuntu image viewer that has good slideshow transitions and effects like the ones on Windows and Apple?
<patrick__> K1l_ so ?
<patrick__> http://justpaste.it/jdau
<k1l_> patrick__: what is the exact issue with that usb wifi ?
<djr013> cuddylier: I've never had luck with swap, myself. If my systems ever try to use it, it grinds to a standstill, even when I crank the swappiness config to prefer RAM. Since then I usually go without it if I have enough RAM to be confortable with my workloads.
<cuddylier> djr013: So vm.swappiness = 0 should be good then yeah?
<Number2> I installed Gnome3, but lightdm isn't showing an option to log into Unity anymore, even when I restart it. Does Gnome3 just take over for Unity, or how can I choose between both?
<patrick__> i dont arrived to modify this command sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<djr013> cuddylier: Can't remember for sure, haven't touched it in years.
<k1l_> patrick__: why that?
<patrick__> to add this auto wlan1
<patrick__> iface wlan1 inet dhcp
<Basketball> so you know how in chrome you can go to your apps page right click and save the app as a shortcut so if I do that with like google docs how can i set double click to open on a docx or whatever (saved on pc)to open with google docs
<patrick__> a way http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2194689
<djr013> cuddylier: If setting swappiness doesn't help, you might try disabling swap and seeing if it reoccurs.
<k1l_> patrick__: if you use a desktop, why dont you use the network manager?
<patrick__> because its dont work "that because im here
<k1l_> patrick__: yes. and i still think there can be a issue on the hardware layer. but its difficult to get the info from you. did you try #ubuntu-fr maybe its easier to communicate there
<k1l_> patrick__: in fact: see if the right module is loaded. and what issues there are. does it scan at all?
<patrick__> ^^
<patrick__> how ?
<k1l_> lsmod and iwlist scan
<NEI4U2K> hi, i installed ubuntu unity last night and switched to xfce. but after suspend and login, it goes into a black screen.
<NEI4U2K> not installed ubuntu unity * purged
<NEI4U2K> sorry. for the typo.
<djr013> Basketball: It seems like it would require uploading the file, so you would have to associate the filetype with a program (or at least, some command a browser will understand) which will cause the file to be uploaded to the website and the website to be opened in a browser.
<patrick__> the iwlist scan look good
<k1l_> patrick__: can you pastebin that?
<patrick__> http://justpaste.it/jdb3
<k1l_> ok, so the interface is wlan1. that might be named wlan1 because you tried several other wifi hardware. now please "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<patrick__> auto lo
<patrick__> iface lo inet loopback
<k1l_> ok, that is right. the network-manager indicator should use that wifi card
<rpp601> hello all
<rpp601> i have a server without a job, anyone know a neat/fun thing i could have it do?
<patrick__> so k1L what can i do ?
<OerHeks> rpp601, install a desktop package?
<k1l_> patrick__: did you try several wifi afapters on this boot?
<patrick__> yes  and no result on install
<patrick__> why its scanning and i dont connect
<k1l_> patrick__: unload the cfg80211 module
<j_t> How can I find out where a package was installed from? what repo
<k1l_> j_t: apt-cache policy packagename
<patrick__> how unloading cf80211 ?
<j_t> k1l_: Thanks!
<k1l_> patrick__: there are sevarel different wifi moduls loaded. that makes it a bit difficult to get to know why the netowrk-manager doesnt work with that wifi card
<k1l_> patrick__: sudo modprobe -r modulename
<patrick__> i can just find wireless-regdb
<patrick__> sudo modprobe -r cfg80211
<patrick__> modprobe: FATAL: Module cfg80211 is in use.
<k1l_> -rf
<patrick__> is it the good type
<black> Saludos
<black> saludos
<mysupper> hello
<aeon-ltd> ah my supper's here
<j_t>  nscd : Depends: libc6 (> 2.15) but it is not going to be installed
<j_t>         Depends: libc6 (< 2.16) but it is not going to be installed
<j_t> hmm, the latest version of libc6 is 2.19 on precise. Is nscd broken in precise right now?
<j_t> I looked for a bug, but I couldn't find one.
<[Ex0r]> Is there somebody here, who would be willing to walk me through setting up mail servers on my local machine ? I tried using the docs, but it appears that somebody tried doing it once before and stuff is already in place.
<j_t> Is this a legitimate bug to file? or am I pebkac'ing?
<krypt0h_> hi. looking for some help getting linux on a c720. I can boot into dev mode, but ctrl-d does not give me a terminal
<daftykins> chromebooks are only supported via hack methods
<daftykins> just find a guide online, but any problems doing it are really your own for having bought a device that's not meant to run it
<lezed1> I was wondering if anyone could help me fix a Unity problem?
<lezed1> I've tried all the things that fixed it in the past and some stuff I found from Googling
<krypt0h_> daftykins: k, that's an excellent attitude. it's well documented and well supported. I have found a guide online. The guide is not working.
<lezed1> but I'm not sure what else to try
<daftykins> just because something is hacked onto a device doesn't make it golden :)
<krypt0h_> never said it was golden, thanks for the sage words though
<daftykins> no problem :) good luck operating google to find an install guide
<krypt0h_> daftykins: good luck being a snarky cunt on IR
<krypt0h_> C
<patrick__> ?ubuntu FR
<patrick__> #ubuntu-fr
<jeevan_ullas> hi all
<jeevan_ullas> can someone point me at documentation that shows how i can install ubuntu 14.04 server on a remote host that is already running centos 6.6?
<jeevan_ullas> i found out https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/i386/ch04s04.html#files-lilo
<jeevan_ullas> but is there a way to pass vnc parameters to kernel and networking ?
<kietdlam> hi, how do I install kde4 libs and devel packages?
<kietdlam> *on Ubuntu 14.04
<orlock> hah
<orlock> moparsthbest: mopar or nocar!
<badak> hello
<badak> how to view task on terminal ?
<lezed1> @badak, what do you mean?
<mikey_> hello all
<ekey755_> hallo
<mikey_> whats up
<badak> lazed1,i want view running app and usage memory?
<badak> lazed1,i want view running app and usage memory on terminal... how it?
<lezed1> @badak, try running "top"
<lezed1> @badak, also, an improved version of the program is called "htop"
<lezed1> @badak it's just called "htop" in the repos
<ekey755_> sudo ps aux
<lezed1> @badak, is this what you want? or do you want something that will list all programs
<badak> ok thanks lazed1, can i run fast linux backbox on amdc60 1ghz and ram2gb?
<lezed1> @badak ^^^ "sudo ps aux" will give you a list of current programs that you can log or pipe to another program
<daftykins> badak: there is no 'backbox' support here.
<zorg_> I was trying to run boot-repair (I did the automatic) and it gave me this error I'd appreciate any help http://paste.ubuntu.com/10181952/
<daftykins> official ubuntu and supported derivatives only
<badak> ok sorry :3 its based ubuntu
<zorg_> Oh and I'm on a live USB right now
<badak> #backbox
<daftykins> badak: yeah, distros based on ubuntu still aren't supported here
<badak> ok thanks, im sorry daftykins
<Player_> Hi, can someone tell me if it's possible to install 3d video drivers on a LiveUSB?
<Player_>   Specifically need to know if you can install fglrx without causing problems if the LiveUSB is booted on a machine w/ NVidia graphics.
<computerquip> Permissions seem a little off. Trying to set a auto-mounted hard-drive as a location for torrents and it seems to fail due to permissions.
<computerquip> Users have write access... am I missing something?
<daftykins> Player_: no they don't coexist well
<Player_> daftykins, but otherwise it's possible to install Catalyst on a LiveUSB?
<daftykins> computerquip: share your fstab entry and ls -al in the mountpoint
<daftykins> Player_: only if it's persistent
<daftykins> depends if you want repo based or manual download
<Loshki> computerquip: also, can you do a little testing e.g. can you "touch" files in the target directory as that user (which user, btw?)
<Player_> daftykins, manual
<daftykins> Player_: yeah you're going to have fun there :) i think it needs dkms and build-essential installing to install the manual one. so persistent is the only way
<computerquip> daftykins, there's no explicit fstab entry, it's auto mounted. Looking at ls output, it appears I was wrong: http://codepad.org/CdzJWiGe
<Player_> daftykins, alright, if I installed RadeonDriver would it fallback to MESA?
<daftykins> Player_: don't know what you mean
<daftykins> 'RadeonDriver' 0o
<Player_> daftykins, the open-sourced MESA driver for AMD cards
<Player_> daftykins, comes w/ Ubuntu, at least it does on a fresh install on here (RadeonHD6670)
<daftykins> Player_: so 'radeon' -
<daftykins> call it by its' name then i know what you mean :)
<daftykins> only i don't understand the desktop enough to know all that mesa nonsense, so dunno
<Player_> daftykins, I'm refering to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<daftykins> Player_: yes, its' name is 'radeon'
<Player_> daftykins, ah, in any case, thanks for the help!
<computerquip> Ah, disk management tool is *way* more useful than in previous versions of Ubuntu. Nice.
<The_Fire>  "/server irc.shazbat.tv"
<OerHeks> The_Fire, no
<The_Fire> whoops
<daftykins> i seem to recall Robin Williams saying that
<OerHeks> about diskmanagment ?
<daftykins> haha
<yguyut7> so does anyone know of a good image viewer for Ubuntu that has nice transitions and effects during slideshow mode that those on Windows and Apple?
<Basketball> so you know how in chrome you can go to your apps page right click and save the app as a shortcut so if I do that with like google docs how can i set double click to open on a docx or whatever (saved on pc)to open with google docs
<cricketfart> hey everyone
<daftykins> Basketball: better wording; "Anyone know if it's possible to make Google Docs open inside Chrome, the default app for .docx files?"
<yguyut7> Basketball, are you on ##basketball ?? heh
<Basketball> "Anyone know if it's possible to make Google Docs open inside Chrome, the default app for .docx files?"
<Basketball> yguyut7, ##basketball ##gaming :Forwarding to another channel
<yguyut7> ok
<yguyut7> daftykins, why aren't you helping me with an image viewer :(
<daftykins> yguyut7: i'll give you one guess.
<yguyut7> hmm do you hate me?
<daftykins> nope, that's you out of guesses. i _don't know any_
<Basketball> yguyut7, what do u need
<OerHeks> yguyut7, imagination in our repos, or nomacs , http://www.nomacs.org/screenshots/ from ppa
<Basketball> OerHeks, do you know "Anyone know if it's possible to make Google Docs open inside Chrome, the default app for .docx files?"
<cricketfart> Does anyone have time to help me with a question regarding my display?
<yguyut7> Basketball, a good image viewer for Ubuntu that has nice transitions and effects during slideshow mode that those on Windows and Apple
<OerHeks> try both
<Basketball> yguyut7, picasa
<daftykins> cricketfart: you have to ask it first
<OerHeks> Basketball, picasa has no 64 bit version anymore
<cricketfart> My mouse cursor is flickering profusely.  I searched for the problem online and the only information I was able to find was to disable the unknown display in the system settings.  I did that, and I still have the same issue.  I know it isn't my laptop, since I had it previously on Windows and didn't have the issue, as well as on Kali Linux.  I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 at present
<Brady4MVP>  cricketfart  ram and cpu and gpu ?
<cricketfart> , has anyone else encountered this and found a fix aside from the obvious one to disable the unknown display?
<cricketfart> I'm running a Lenovo Ideapad P580, 8GB RAM, I7 processor..  just gimme a sec I'll get the graphics info
<OerHeks> Basketball, no, you asked that before, there was a plugin back in 2009
<yguyut7> OerHeks, why isn't nomacs in repos? just wondering
<cricketfart> i7 - 3520
<OerHeks> yguyut7, good question, i don't know, found it @ http://www.maketecheasier.com/lightweight-qt-image-viewers-for-linux/
<Brady4MVP> cricketfart, what is the DE ?
<cricketfart> Nvidia GT630M for graphics
<cricketfart> Apologies Brady4MVP, what do you mean by DE?
<Brady4MVP> cricketfart, unity ,gnome , kde ..
<cricketfart> Gnome
<daftykins> cricketfart: nvidia optimus setup eh, sounds like a bumblbee vs. nvidia prime issue
<daftykins> which of the two are you using?
<cricketfart> I'm using the open graphics
<daftykins> that's not gonna work well on optimus hardware
<Brady4MVP> cricketfart, no xcrack ?
<daftykins> i'd bet that's why
<daftykins> cricketfart: use additional drivers to install the nvidia proprietary and see if it goes away
<cricketfart> Err..  I should point out that I am primarily a Windows user, I'm relatively new to Ubuntu/Linux and I refuse to return to Windows for personal reasons.. I'm faring quite well thus far, but it's quite a lot different
<cricketfart> So I'm not certain as to what a lot of what you guys are referring to...
<daftykins> well that's fine, but you need to ask when you don't know, otherwise we won't know
<cricketfart> Certainly.  Well, what does bumblbee vs. nvidia prime even mean?
<daftykins> cricketfart: click dash top left, then type in 'additional drivers' and see what it offers you
<cricketfart> Kk just a moment daftykins
<cricketfart> I have 5 other options to choose from
<chadmandoo> how does one set up a bash profile in ubuntu (the prefered way)
<daftykins> cricketfart: ok well optimus is nvidia's joint GPU setup where the intel on-die graphics is doing the actual picture output, whilst the nvidia chip just jumps in when it's needed. bumblebee is the old and nvidia prime is the new way of providing support for that
<daftykins> cricketfart: one should read nvidia-331 with prime, possibly?
<Brady4MVP> cricketfart,  https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa would be a ok thing to look at
<cricketfart> Ohhh okay, that's kind of funny.  Clever programers hah
<cricketfart> Brady4MVP - bookmarked, will read
<daftykins> Brady4MVP: no it wouldn't, very bad move
<daftykins> we don't force PPAs onto people that don't need them, here
<daftykins> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cricketfart> daftykins, why bad move?  I'm not bullheaded here, I'm already using SSH and rdesktop into Windows machines and I've configured .xsession files to use RDP from Windows..  Not a stranger
<cricketfart> Just new
<daftykins> cricketfart: anyway bed for me, give that a whirl - should change something hopefully.
<daftykins> cricketfart: as above PPAs are unsupported and are used at ones own risk
<daftykins> hassle doesn't need to be added when it may not bring gains :)
<cricketfart> Thanks daftykins, take er easy
<daftykins> i don't believe your sisue is related
<daftykins> issue too
<daftykins> no problemo, nn
<cricketfart> Perhaps not, but it's difficult to state exactly where ones skill lies in a something that's so broad
<cricketfart> I think I'm actually going to go to bed.  Maybe tomorrow I'll come on and have another go at this, thanks for the bit of help and the guides guys
<djr013> I've been having kernel panic and screen corruption issues with the atl1c gigabit ethernet driver for a few years now, wondering how I might submit a bug report and helpful data for this. Currently affects my local "trusty" install as well as LiveCD "utopic". Logs seem useless.
<arooni-mobile> hey folks ; i have ubuntu 14.10;  on a t420 with brand new mobo; when I plug in headphones; i continue to hear the sound through the speakers ( I can also hear it from the headphones ) ... what to do?
<lucas> ...not sure
<xtalmath> can I find out the compilation flags for a package from the package manager? do I need to apt-get source?
<loadedanvils> I'm pretty new to desktop environments other than Unity. Unity is giving me problems though so I want to change to something else, but how do I make it look pleasing to the eyes?
<KGemini22> Anyone have any experience setting up a Ubuntu Cloud running MAAS or any other?
<LoonyCan> hi
<KGemini22> Hello
<LoonyCan> how's everything going?
 * NegativeFlare steps up to help people
<arooni-mobile> hey folks ; i have ubuntu 14.10;  on a t420 with brand new mobo; when I plug in headphones; i continue to hear the sound through the speakers ( I can also hear it from the headphones ) ... what to do?
<KGemini22> arooni-mobile
<NegativeFlare> arooni-mobile: Get pavucontrol. With it you can switch the outputs of the music/sounds
<KGemini22> Did you check your audio output settings?
<LoonyCan> sorry, i forgot i needed to be on offtopic, my bad
<arooni-mobile> NegativeFlare, on pauvcontrol i can switch from output devices speakers => headphones (unplugged) but then i only get audio when the headphoens are in
<arooni-mobile> and nothing when headphones are unplugged
<NegativeFlare> hmph, that's odd.
<OerHeks> arooni-mobile, check alsamixer > F3 playback, do you see seperate headphone/speakers settings ?
<OerHeks> oh pavu is more advanced ..
<arooni-mobile> OerHeks, yes i see separate settings
<arooni-mobile> i can manually move the speaker volume => 0
<arooni-mobile> then it works but that seems like a stupid fix
<arooni-mobile> i have to adjust the volume via alasamixer everytime?
<NegativeFlare> arooni-mobile: You shouldn't have to. Pulse should be able to detect the headphones
<OerHeks> arooni-mobile, does M not work, mute?
<arooni-mobile> OerHeks, it sdoes but it mutes all output channels
<djr013> I remember when changing settings like that required you to open up the machine and adjust one of those tiny bridge pieces between pins...I'm not sure where that type of persistent config for audio plugging is these days.
<arooni-mobile> i mean it did work fine on my old motherboard
<arooni-mobile> but then my computer stopped booting and lenovo replaced the mobo
<OerHeks> arooni-mobile, just found this old bug / 2011 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/905022
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 905022 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "No sounds from headphones on ThinkPad T420" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> that t420 is Lenovo now ?
<OerHeks> maybe there is an option model=lenovo ?
<arooni-mobile> lenovo yes
<arooni-mobile> but i never had this problem before
<arooni-mobile> and i have ben running ubuntu years on this machine
<djr013> is there a better channel for kernel/networking driver module crashing questions?
<TheWeeve> d
<kelvin> good evening from houston texas
<kelvin> just reporting that ubuntu works great with hp ProBook 6565b
<kelvin> the latest version of ubuntu 14.10 i believe
<OerHeks> !jay
<OerHeks> kelvin, nice, have fun !
<kelvin> last  @OerHeks  was 8.0 version ....has come a looooong way
<kelvin> <OerHeks> was version 8.0
<newbiepig> :)
<OerHeks> kelvin, i loved that artwork then
<OerHeks> bbb big brown bird
<kelvin> <OerHeks> had pizzaz
<kelvin> was worried i would have driver issues <OerHeks>
<kelvin> there is a learning curve i must agree explains the whole adoption
<kelvin> so i heard the Ubuntu Phone was being released for euro 169.00
<kelvin> <jzpI113>
<kelvin> <newbiepig> hi
<cricketfart> Hey guys, I got Fallout New Vegas installed in Ubuntu 14.04 using PlayonLinux, and it works perfectly except for one small issue.  Unity displays while FalloutNV is open and it's not on top of game, but it forces the game window partially out of the displayable area, any help?
<kelvin> i am a newbie here as well
<OerHeks> cricketfart, systemsettings > appearance > behavior > autohide set to on?
<cricketfart> Yeah, its set that way already.  FalloutNV is the only application I've had the problem..
<OerHeks> no full screen option in that game?
<cricketfart> I just noticed another issue.  I have FalloutNV open in the background, but I can't switch back to it.  IE: when I press alt+Tab FalloutNV doesn't show up in the list, nor does a terminal window or a PlayonLinux window that has FalloutNV in it.
<cricketfart> Fullscreen is already on, it makes a full screen, but it populates the area inside of the launcher
<danny__> Hey, a friend of mine told me there is all this extra stuff I need to do if Ubuntu is installed on an SSD so i dont damage it. Any idea what he's talking about?
<cricketfart> Only the desktop is the fullscreen area, the launcher and taskbar still appears at the top
<OerHeks> well, wine/playonlinux issues are not my favorite to be honest
<cricketfart> I don't blame you lol
<cricketfart> It took me quite a long time to get it to install haha
<OerHeks> danny__, nope, trim is standard, and wear and tear is no longer an issue.
<cricketfart> I had to figure out how to get an iso of the dvd on my machine and then mount it through the terminal...  Coming from Windows, such a different and intimidating environment haha
<danny__> So no enabling TRIM etc OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> danny__, i didn't and have no issues, i fill my SSD up to 95% too
<Daisyab__> Every time I delete a file, it is transferred to the rubbish bin, however when I do an ls, I still see the file with a ~ extension,  Why this extension and how can I remove it?
<NikolaiToryzin> Empty the recycling bin
<OerHeks> you can run ' sudo fstrim -v /  " manually, but i don't need that
<danny__> cool. thanks OerHeks
<Daisyab__> NikolaiToryzin, I've emptied it already. I still see it
<OerHeks> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<OerHeks> Daisyab__, what file exactly ? might be a backup from a file what was still open
<ananda> i have issue when trying to update arduino ide using ubuntu
<Daisyab__> OerHeks, no just any time of file.
<Blue11> i am having trouble setting the monitor resolution for 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650] --- the maximum is 1024x768
<Daisyab__> OerHeks, I've got 14.04 so trim's already enabled
<OerHeks> Daisyab__, were those files owned by root or other application than a user ?
<OerHeks> no idea where to look for actually
<Daisyab__> OerHeks, no, they were owned by user.  When I noticed it, I created other types of files both manually and using the command line.  Then I tried to delete them both manually and using the command line but still the same result
<Daisyab__> The files go into the rubbish bin but when I ls in that directory, I see the deleted files with the
<Daisyab__> ~ added
<OerHeks> tru comandline should not appear in trash, AFAIK
<Daisyab__> OerHeks, I don't understand
<OerHeks> rm /path/to/file/file should be gone, removal in a gui like nautilus should be in  ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<OerHeks> i just wonder about the ~ ( tilde)
<Daisyab__> ~/.local/share/Trash/files is empty but I just noticed that when I do rm file~, then the file is deleted
<Daisyab__> but why is it there in the first place after the first delelte?
<OerHeks> good question, can you try to remove something again and regenerate this issue ? file a bugreport then
<JCM83> I'm getting no sound output. Any advice where to start?
<Guest62965> Hey guys, looking for the best method to create a cutom (backgrounds, apps, etc) bootable non-persistance distro.  What can I use to edit before writing to USB?
<Guest62965> *custom
<JCM83> Guest62965, Write the distro to USB, boot from the USB, edit the environment within the boot and save changes to disk.
<JCM83> It'll boot with your changes wherever you go.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Guest62965> It's not keeping changes
<Guest62965> I changed the background in usr/share/background and when I reboot, all files revert to original
<OerHeks> but carefull, it is a complicated job
<Guest62965> So I want non-persistance for future use to remove all files etc after reboot, but want to customize prior
<Guest62965> Is it squashfs that linux looks to when booting to load all defaults?
<OerHeks> JCM83,  good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Guest62965> I am trying to understand how the non-persistance works and what actually needs to be manipulated to keep changes
<OerHeks> Guest62965, sorry, can't help you with this, besides i think it is not an ubuntu support question.
<Guest62965> Alright, thanks I will try and follow the livecd link above and see if that works
<Daisyab__> OerHeks, regenerated it and will file the report
<Flugz> hmm.. after about 10 days uptime, Xorg is using 31% of my ram. I think I might have a tiny memory leak
<JCM83> OerHeks, thanks
<JCM83> it worked
<OerHeks> !bug | Daisyab__
<ubottu> Daisyab__: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<OerHeks> JCM83, nice :-) have fun
<OerHeks> Daisyab__, i think 'ubuntu-bug trash
<Daisyab__> OerHeks, thanks
<pegasus500> hey everyone
<pegasus500> how come i cannot write or paste stuff on my hard drives
<pegasus500> i have 3x1 terrabyte drives.
<knightsword> Hello, anyone awake?
<pegasus500> there sleeping i think
<knightsword> They usually are.
<knightsword> Well, I'm going to put it out there.
<pegasus500> hey guys i have 3x1 terrabyte drives how come i cant copy anything onto them
<Gegenrung> did you format them using gparted using ext3/4?
<pavlos> are they mounted read only?
<pegasus500> yes ext 4
<pegasus500> yes used gparted
<pegasus500> read only ? how
<ubuntu056> hello
<ubuntu056> i search help
<Gegenrung> ok o you will need to mount them using "sudo mount /dev/sd*(device/partition number) /path/to/mount/point"
<knightsword> I'm having an issue with a second DVD drive on this linux box. When I drop a disk into /dev/sr1, no software will read the data on the medium. Handbrake won't load the data, k3b won't identify the disk, nothing will load the data on the medium. I've tried everything. Moved the drive cables to different ports, changed the BIOS settings. The closest I got, was moving the cables onto the main SATA ports (0-3) and setting the ports to
<knightsword> AHCI. And that got the drives working for a while, but now, /dev/sr1 will not recognize anything placed on the drive again. I have independently verified that the drives are functional.
<Gegenrung> then sudo chown -R username /path/to/mount/point
<pegasus500> aha ok ill try that
<Gegenrung> when you create a new file system it defaults to root
<knightsword> And you'll need eventually to modify your fstab to add the mount points so that when you reboot, they'll automatically mount.
<pavlos> pastebin the output of mount
<knightsword> Who me?
<pavlos> sorry ... pegasus500 pastebin the output of mount
<knightsword> No worries.:)
<pegasus500> sudo fdisk -l?
<pegasus500> like that
<knightsword> My problem is hard.
<pavlos> pegasus500, install pastebinit then run the command mount | pastebinit and post the link
<knightsword> I'm going to repost my question:
<knightsword> I'm having an issue with a second DVD drive on this linux box. When I drop a disk into /dev/sr1, no software will read the data on the medium. Handbrake won't load the data, k3b won't identify the disk, nothing will load the data on the medium. I've tried everything. Moved the drive cables to different ports, changed the BIOS settings. The closest I got, was moving the cables onto the main SATA ports (0-3) and setting the ports to
<knightsword> AHCI. And that got the drives working for a while, but now, /dev/sr1 will not recognize anything placed on the drive again. I have independently verified that the drives are functional.
<pegasus500> pavlos, http://pastebin.com/ZuyCv5VG
<pegasus500> sorry this one
<pegasus500> pavlos, this one..
<pegasus500> http://pastebin.com/VH3rsKek
<cluster> How does one cp the current kernel whilst avoiding the <current kernel type> is not a file or directory?
<pavlos> pegasus500, all appear rw so no idea why you cant write to the disk
<knightsword> Could it be permissions?
<pegasus500> i try draggin stuff onto those drives and i cant
<pegasus500> permissions?
<knightsword> When you format a disk, the permissions are set to root.
<Gegenrung> well after you format them using gparted its a matter of making the owner your user otherwise you need to be root
<knightsword> Yup.
<pegasus500> aha saing your arer not the owner
<pegasus500> how to i change that
<knightsword> chown <user> <path>
<knightsword> or chown <path> <user>
<Gegenrung> make a folder in you home folder named what ever you want
<knightsword> I never remember which it is.:)
<cluster> Any idea how to cp the current kernel to test a diskless-boot system? Or just how to avoid the bash: no such file or directory return?
<Gegenrung> then mount the drive to that folder useing "sudo mount /dev/sda1(change to device and partition) /home/username/folderyoucreated"
<Gegenrung> then "sudo chown -R yourusername /home/username/folderyoucreated" which will make you owner
<knightsword> You are a better soul than I am Gegenrung
<knightsword> :)
<Gegenrung> and then you can unmount the drive "sudo umount /dev/sda(once again change to the device your changing owner on)"
<Gegenrung> and repeat for the various drives you need to make you owner on
<cluster> again does anyone know about copying the kernel to test diskless-boot systems?
<Gegenrung> and then you may delete the folder you originaly created in your home folder
<knightsword> Sorry cluster, I have no idea.
<cluster> knightsword, neither do I!
<knightsword> Heeh
<knightsword> Heeh
<knightsword> HE he
<knightsword> Good grief,all thumbs.
<Gegenrung> knightsword: why am i a better soul
<knightsword> Your explainations are better.:)
<knightsword> I have a tendancy to brush over details I take for granted.:)
<Gegenrung> lol
<Gegenrung> lol then he leaves
 * Gegenrung cries
<knightsword> He's either confused, looking for better info, or trying it out.
<knightsword> The dead silence regarding my issue is frightening.
<knightsword> I would think this would be a well healed issue at this point.
<Gegenrung> well i just thought of something if he uses "Disks" to format the drive i do believe it will automatically set the current user as the owner aswell
<knightsword> But you need root level access to format the disk.
<knightsword> So it amounts to the same thing. Root does the work.
<Gegenrung> yes but i think it might because a few years ago that what i use to do and it worked fine
<knightsword> Usually, I mount disks off /
<Gegenrung> so looking back it must have preset the permissions
<knightsword> And when I format them, they are usually set to root.
<knightsword> Which drives me nuts the first few times, when I'm setting up a new install.
<knightsword> Then you set it right, get everything working, and forget all about it.:)
<pegasus500> hey pavlos still wont work
<pegasus500> knightsword,  still wont work
<pegasus500> tried chown command like u said
<knightsword> do an ls -l
<knightsword> It will show who is the owner, which group it belongs to, and its read/write permissions.
<pegasus500> drwxrwxr-x 2
<Gegenrung> pegasus500: so can you open the drive inside your file manager
<knightsword> ??
<pegasus500> yeah so i can copy stuff onto the drives
<Gegenrung> so what cant you do
<pegasus500> wont let me do it..saying i have to be owner
<pegasus500> cant copy anything onto them
<knightsword> Wait, which is it?
<Gegenrung> ok so open all the drives in file manager and then run "ls /media/pegasus500/
<Gegenrung> and pastebin output and post link
<pegasus500> http://pastebin.com/5Vv62Qys
<pegasus500> http://pastebin.com/5Vv62Qys
<newbiepig> :)
<Gegenrung> ok so do a "sudo chown -R pegasus500 /media/pegasus500/*"
<Gegenrung> and then see if you can write to those drives
<knightsword> Oh that is clever.
<pegasus500> ok i can write to one of those drives thanks but there is drives
<knightsword> ?
<knightsword> You need to do the same for each drive you mount.
<pegasus500> how?
<knightsword> Same steps, one for each drive you mount.
<knightsword> Basically, each drive is mapped to a folder.
<Gegenrung> mount them all in your file manager then run previous command
<Gegenrung> ALL of them
<Gegenrung> just by clicking on the drive under devices
<Gegenrung> make sure all of them have a eject icon to the right of them
<pegasus500> worked thanks so much
<pegasus500> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Gegenrung> your welcome
<knightsword> Well done.
<knightsword> When you reboot, you'll need to do it again.:)
<pegasus500> no i can tranfer my movies onto them
<Gegenrung> nope change should be persistent
<pegasus500> ??
<knightsword> Oh/
<knightsword> ?
<knightsword> Well, that's handy. It will modify the fstab too?
<Gegenrung> fstab has nothing to do with permissions
<pegasus500> ok let me try it brb
<knightsword> No, but it has everything to do with mounting the disks.
<Gegenrung> yes but if he has fstab setup it will remain the same
<knightsword> Right.
<knightsword> But I don't think he does.:)
<knightsword> I think he's mounting through the UI.
<knightsword> But I don't know if his changes will update his fstab.
<Gegenrung> no they wont he will have to use another tool or do it manually
<pegasus500> hey back
<pegasus500> it worked
<knightsword> Awesome.
<Gegenrung> awesome congratz
<knightsword> I stand corrected.:)
<pegasus500> dont have to write anything
<pegasus500> i like how quick ubuntu is tranfering files
<Gegenrung> knightsword: pysdm is a nice tool to manage fstab for newbies its in the repos
<sachinaddy> Hi.. I just installed vsftpd but i m not able to login through FTP
<pegasus500> pysdm where do i find that
<Gegenrung> sudo apt-get install pysdm
<pegasus500> wow this is something new
<opengyan> Hello all, I am using ubuntu 14.04 on Virtual box. my problem is after login nothing comes up on the ubuntu desktop.
<opengyan> I guess x11  is not working properly ?
<opengyan> I can see command line window in ctrl+alt+f1 etc ...
<ame> By mistake i have removed the software centre from my ubuntu 12.04...Can anyone please tell how to install that gain??
<yuitimothy> open terminal and type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-software-center
<baus> how come my crontab won't work? I am using the line "@reboot .~/Downloads/toggle-shadows
<baus> usually i can browse to Downloads then just type ./toggle-shadows and it works. but i want it to run everytime i reboot my computer
<yuitimothy> ame: sorry , open the terminal and type this: sudo apt-get install software-center
<yuitimothy> opengyan: what host os are you useing and what virtualisation software are you useing?
<ame> Do we have any monitoring tool that is very easy to configure and monitor also
<yuitimothy> ame: to monitor what?
<sachinaddy> Hi.. Please help me with setting up vsftpd
<ame> Network
<sachinaddy> I m unable to login with anyuser
<ame> yuitimothi:Like nagios??
<yuitimothy> ame: I recomend gnome-system-monitor
<ame> yuitimothy:how to install that??
<yuitimothy> ame: sudo apt-get install gnome-system-monitor
<yuitimothy> ame: then do a search for 'System Monitor'
<ame> yutimothy:Where to search??
<yuitimothy> sachinaddy: Have you configured vsftpd?
<yuitimothy> ame: did you say ubuntu 12.04?
<awpti> Howdy folks -- on Ubuntu Server 14.04. How do I install PHP 5.4? The few docs out there for it point to dotdeb, but the repo doesn't work. I cannot use php 5.5 with this old app.
<ame> We are using samba for accessing linux files from windows but what is the service to access the files from ubuntu to ubuntu...??
<ame> yutimothy:yes its 12.04
<sachinaddy> yuitimothy: I followed all steps in here - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-12-04
<Config2> Lol
<Config2> Who sent me the kvirc thing?
<sachinaddy> yuitimothy: I also created two news users... But I m unable to login as FTP ...
<yuitimothy> ame: top left corner of the screen if I remomber corectly
<Config2> That's wierd
<ame> yutimothy:okay
<Config2> It auto-acccepted this file transfer for my irc client..
<yuitimothy> sachinaddy: Have you restarted the ftp service?
<yuitimothy> sachinaddy: eg something like sudo service vsftpd restart?
<Config2> Oh it's just some image
<Config2> I guess it wasn't a real file transfer, confusing..
<Config2> I use KVirc on Win8.1
<jayjo> can I just run some md5 hashes from the command line?
<sachinaddy> yuitimothy: yes I did that part too... ftp service is running .
<jayjo> or some preinstalled language like python?
<Ben64> sachinaddy: did you notice the top of that page you just linked to? why do you need ftp?
<sachinaddy> But i m unable to login...
<opengyan> yuitimothy, : Host - Win7.  Virtualization using Oracle Virtualbox 4.3
<sachinaddy> Ben64: Its just for local use ... no problem in that .
<ame> what is the service to access the files from ubuntu to ubuntu...??eg:samba for accessing files from windows
<yuitimothy> ame: I think sftp would work well for you
<Ben64> sachinaddy: vsftpd should make a log somewhere you should be looking at
<ame> yutimothy:then wat is this NIS??
<sachinaddy> SFTP is working for me.. But again chroot for SFTP is not working
<ame> yuitimothy:then wat is NIS??\
<yuitimothy> ame: you talking about 'Network Information Service'
<imitrex> hey guys
<sachinaddy> how to enable chroot for sftp
<yuitimothy> sachinaddy: sorry, was talking to ame
<jayjo> How can I get a hash of anything, like hash(5) instead of hash <filename>
<ame> yuitimothy:Then what is it use for??
<Ben64> jayjo: not sure what you're asking
<yuitimothy> ame: I dont think NIS is what you're looking for
<yuitimothy> ame: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Information_Service
<yuitimothy> ame: do you want help useing sftp?
<jayjo> Ben64: is there a command line utility to hash an input. Eg. md5sum will run on a file, but is there access in ubuntu to the md5 or sha-1 algorithms?
<imitrex> hey guys is it possible to get a text installer like the one from ubuntu installer on a normal ubuntu 14.04.01 client install media?
<yuitimothy> ame: you are you looking for an alternative?
<ame> yuitimothy:I want to make users to access the file from ubuntu to ubuntu like shared folder with permission but withou using samba
<Ben64> jayjo: you can use md5sum to md5 anything
<jayjo> for example, the number 2
<yuitimothy> ame: Then I would recomend sftp. you can even mount a remote share as a folder useing sshfs if you want
<Ben64> jayjo: echo "2" | md5sum
<imitrex> whoops i wordered that incorrectly
<ame> yuitimothy:CAn u please tell me how to configure that with good documentation??
<yuitimothy> ame: firts install an ssh server with 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server'
<imitrex> is there a way to use the text based installer in ubuntu server on ubuntu client install?
<yuitimothy> ame: that will install it with the default configs which are fine if its just for a LAN
<imitrex> from what i gathered maybe its some sort of boot parameter i set?
<yuitimothy> ame: but, if you want to port forwd I would recomend you harden the security with some config changes and a prigram like fail2ban
<ame> yuitimothy:How to check whether i have already installed that service on my server?/
<sachinaddy> yuitimothy: please tell how to chroot using sftp in ubuntu
<imitrex> ame and or setup some ssh keys
<yuitimothy> ame: do you have 2 ubuntu computers on the same network there?
<ame> yuitimothy:yes
<yuitimothy> sachinaddy: I recomend http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/03/chroot-sftp-setup/
<ame> yuitimothy:I have configured LTSP here...So all my user computers are connected through my server....That is not a problem...But i want to make security tight for the people who are coming from outside with ubuntu
<yuitimothy> ame: to harden an ssh server this is a good guide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2271/how-to-harden-an-ssh-server
<imitrex> ps -A | grep sshd to check if its running
<yuitimothy> ame: you can also install fail2ban which will firewall anyone who tries to brute force a password
<ame> Okay
<yuitimothy> ame: I also recomend that you make a group called sshusers or something like that and add everyone that you want to use ssh to that group then, white list that group in the sshd config files
<Vasco> #ubuntu
<knightsword> Excellent! More people!
<knightsword> I'm having an issue with a second DVD drive on this linux box. When I drop a disk into /dev/sr1, no software will read the data on the medium. Handbrake won't load the data, k3b won't identify the disk, nothing will load the data on the medium. I've tried everything. Moved the drive cables to different ports, changed the BIOS settings. The closest I got, was moving the cables onto the main SATA ports (0-3) and setting the ports to
<knightsword> AHCI. And that got the drives working for a while, but now, /dev/sr1 will not recognize anything placed on the drive again. I have independently verified that the drives are functional.
<imitrex> anyone know if i can use the text installer on ubuntu server on my client computer install?
<imitrex> the gui's are all pixilated and unreadable
<opengyan> yuitimothy, : Whad do you recomand for solving the display problem with WIN7-Virtualbox-Ubuntu
<yuitimothy> opengyan: If I hadn't done any work int the VM I'd just remove the VM and start from scratch to see if it happend again.
<NEI4U2K> hi, disable touchpad while typing doesn't work. it keeps deleting stuff while i type and i have to keep pressing ctrl + z
<NEI4U2K> dell inspiron 14 5423, xfce desktop.
<yuitimothy> opengyan: so do you see the desktop or do you just get a tty?
<knightsword> The touchpad is deleting stuff??
<opengyan> yuitimothy, I see a blank desktop
<NEI4U2K> while I type it secttes, palm is not rejected. it makes mistakes like that scetts infromnt
<NEI4U2K> it just jumps around.
<knightsword> Have you updated the drivers for it?
<yuitimothy> opengyan: does ctrl+alt+t open the terminal?
<NEI4U2K> which drivers?
<NEI4U2K> x11?
<knightsword> Probably.
<opengyan> yuitimothy, let me check
<knightsword> You could try the x11 settings for mice, see what happens.
<NEI4U2K> i did the synclient set-prop "Synaptics Palm Detection"=1
<NEI4U2K> dint help much
<NEI4U2K> how do i change x11 settgs?
<opengyan> yuitimothy, it won't open anything
<knightsword> Crap,it's been too long since I've had to do it.:)
<yuitimothy> opengyan: Does ctrl+alt+F1 work?
<opengyan> yuitimothy, yes it open command line login shell
<yuitimothy> opengyan: can you login and type sudo service lightdm restart
<yuitimothy> opengyan: and tell me what happens
<opengyan> yuitimothy, sure thx
<opengyan> yuitimothy, the login page appeard,upon login same old plain desktop without any icons/actions
<yuitimothy> opengyan: sorry opengyan, Im no Linux display server expert and I think I just exhausted knowlege
<yuitimothy> opengyan: I know that wasnt much
<opengyan> yuitimothy, no problem at all.
<yuitimothy> opengyan: if I were you I would verify the md5 of the ISO and install it again to see if it perciests
<imitrex> i think entering unity in the terminal has a similar effect of the service restart
<yuitimothy> imitrex: Well it sounds like unity is alredy running so IDK
<knightsword> I'm having an issue with a second DVD drive on this linux box. When I drop a disk into /dev/sr1, no software will read the data on the medium. Handbrake won't load the data, k3b won't identify the disk, nothing will load the data on the medium. I've tried everything. Moved the drive cables to different ports, changed the BIOS settings. The closest I got, was moving the cables onto the main SATA ports (0-3) and setting the ports to
<knightsword> AHCI. And that got the drives working for a while, but now, /dev/sr1 will not recognize anything placed on the drive again. I have independently verified that the drives are functional.
<opengyan> yuitimothy, ok will check thx
<yuitimothy> opengyan: oh, last question: are you useing the opensource version of virtualbox or the closed source version?
<opengyan> yuitimothy, : freeware :)
<yuitimothy> opengyan: strange. Sorry I couldn't be of more help :D
<lotuspsychje> !dvd | knightsword
<ubottu> knightsword: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yuitimothy> opengyan: seya!
<imitrex> wth, what is running the ubuntu installation in non-interactive mode like?
<opengyan> yuitimothy, no problem funny thing is even google is not helping. If you were there how do you search for this problem ?
<knightsword> Its not the playback that is the issue.
<knightsword> And those repos are already added.
<knightsword> When the disk is in the drive, data doesn't load at all.
<knightsword> And only sr1
<knightsword> The other drive is fine.
<lotuspsychje> knightsword: you sure its not a sata issue with cables/bios?
<knightsword> When I fixed all the sata and bios issues, I had both drives working perfectly.
<yuitimothy> opengyan: Ill admit I just spam keyword of the problem to google but, in the last 10 years that has never failed me! If you cant find help with google you know something is going down
<knightsword> And they stayed working for a few hours.
<knightsword> And then it happened again.
<knightsword> And again, only sr1
<yuitimothy> opengyan: Id suggest its probably not the fault of virtual box but something 14.04 related but, I could be wrong.
<lotuspsychje> knightsword: i know some mobos dont like sata/dvd too much depending layout
<yuitimothy> opengyan: anyways, GTG
<knightsword> So do you recommend I do more shuffling?
<yuitimothy> opengyan: I'll be back in a couple hours
<lotuspsychje> knightsword: check your syslog and dmesg for dvd usefull errors maybe
<opengyan> yuitimothy,somone saying to use sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<knightsword> Well it's a place to look.
<opengyan> let me try
<yuitimothy> opengyan: Could try that but, I'll admit I dont use unity so I wouldnt know
<lotuspsychje> knightsword: or check in realtime with tail -f /var/log/syslog and fool around with dvd a bit
<knightsword> That's a good idea.
<NEI4U2K> ok so i found this palm detection dimensions: but I am not sure what numbers I should set.
<knightsword> lotuspsychje: reviewing syslog tail now.
<knightsword> lotuspsychje: just loaded a disk into the drive.
<lotuspsychje> knightsword: ok good luck
<knightsword> I have a blinky drive.
<knightsword> And nothing hit the syslog.
<knightsword> I'm going to try the dmesg
<lotuspsychje> kk
<knightsword> lotuspsychje: I'm loading the same disk to sr0.
<knightsword> And seeing what it should log onto syslog
<knightsword> lotuspsychje: Okay, the syslog shows the mounting.
<knightsword> Okay, let me check dmesg
<knightsword> sr1 doesn't appear in the dmesg log at all.
<knightsword> So I have a blinky drive, but there is no mount.
<knightsword> But the weird thing, it worked for a while, and then suddenly it just stopped.
<NegativeFlare> knightsword: the drive might have started to die.
<knightsword> I thought about that. If I swap the cables though, I suspect the drive will work though.
<knightsword> Because it's always sr1 that doesn't work.
<knightsword> No matter which port I stick it on.
<knightsword> Well, let me try it.
<knightsword> bbl
<ame> please anybody help me i cant able to login my server
<ame> when i rebooted now the total desktop means login page is showing different but i can work with terminal
<ame> Its showing only two option like user defined and recovery console.If i login with user defined i cant able to login but recovery console opening with terminal
<fritzroy15> hello, i'm trying to capture emails sent locally to root@localhost.com with my postfix, but so far I havent managed to do it, i\ve set the hostname to localhost.com and restarted, in /etc/hosts i've set 127.0.0.1 localhost.com but trying echo hello| mail -s test root@localhost.com doesnt return anything, any ideas what i'm doing wrong?
<NEI4U2K> help me find out palm detection values thanks.
<NEI4U2K> the cursor keeps
<NEI4U2K> siwthcin
<fritzroy15> figured it out, it was the mydestination variable
<mysupper> hello
<miklcct> hello
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> Hello
<mysupper> I want to make a local streaming server in my box and stream out to web page in it using iframe.
<mysupper> Anybody has ideas?
<mysupper> or Any premade packages ?
<somsip> mysupper: look up flwplayer or flowplayer, which should work with streams that can be provided by VLC and similar. But I can't offer anything else on this.
<mysupper> ok thx.
<mysupper> I already tried minidlna and plex but they didn't worked using interface php.
<mysupper> And I saw red5 ..and tried a little only to fail install on my box, 14.02.
<mysupper> Looking http://flash.flowplayer.org/documentation/installation/ this page , I'm a little bit encouraged. heh.
<mysupper> wow..
<svetlana> ?
<umahbumah> ?
<mysupper>  /ignore -channels #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS doesn't work at all.
<Beamboom> ?
<svetlana> mysupper: irssi?
<mysupper> yes
<mysupper> screen and irssi
<DemonK> Des Francais ?
<cfhowlett> !fr | DemonK
<ubottu> DemonK: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<svetlana> mysupper: remove the "-channels" word, try again.
<mysupper> ok.
<svetlana> mysupper: "/ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS".
<umahbumah> "/ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS"
<umahbumah> :| doesn't work
<mysupper>  /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<mysupper> this I guess working..hureehhh..
<svetlana> umahbumah: um, not for you, unless you also have irssi.   do not use the quotation marks though.
<umahbumah> i have kiwi irc
<svetlana> umahbumah: okay, then it won't work for you - ask #kiwiirc about that (or look for an options button; I don't know how kiwiirc works.).
<umahbumah> https://kiwiirc.com/
<mysupper> Anyway I bit disappointed that owncloud is obsoleted due to security issue.
<svetlana> mysupper: I left and rejoined the channel - if you didn't notice, then it worked.
<umahbumah> thanks
<lllshamanlll> are there any way to remove menu&launcher blinking, when switch to workspace with fullscreen app?
<mysupper> svetlana: yes..great!! working.!
<cfhowlett> mysupper, wait, what?  got a source for that?
<svetlana> mysupper: I am glad that you switched from a proprietary irc website to kiwiirc. kiwiirc is free/libre software.
<svetlana> err, s/kiwiirc/irssi/ there.
<mysupper> cfhowlett: yea..I saw some pages dealing with suse source and install on 14.02
<mysupper> svetlana: heh.
<mysupper> cfhowlett: apparentley...I just installed it and working. I could made a user and webdav was working..confirmed.
<mysupper> But!
<cfhowlett> mysupper, ? but ...
<mysupper> ubuntu team removed owncloud still , for security issue.
<mysupper> I'm trembling now..hehe.
<cfhowlett> mysupper, dang.  will research.  thanks for the update.
<umahbumah> i'm sad :(
<mysupper> but you can still install and use it.
<mysupper> https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-owncloud-7-on-ubuntu-14.04
<mysupper> follow this manual and that' all.
<mysupper> I've got to care my empty stomach..hehe
<umahbumah> sudo apt-get install food
<Koolaids> hi
<Koolaids> hey um
<Koolaids> Ever since i installed ubuntu (dual boot with win7) i've been having an issue where my computer's clock loses time whenever i boot windows
<Koolaids> The time is always fine in Ubuntu
<Koolaids> But in windows the time is wrong.
<Koolaids> myehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Koolaids> hewlllllllllppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<cfhowlett> !ops | Koolaids channel spamm
<ubottu> Koolaids channel spamm: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Ben64> Koolaids: thats the exact way to not get any help
<Koolaids> ok
<satheesh_> hi
<Koolaids> but seriously does anyone know answer to my problem?
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | Koolaids,
<ubottu> Koolaids,: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Tm_T> Koolaids: patience please
<cfhowlett> satheesh_, greetings.  ask ubuntu questions.
<Koolaids> yeah...patience... not my strong point
<Koolaids> aight...
<satheesh_> how to enable root accesss
<satheesh_> ?
<satheesh_> '
<bazhang> sudo -i for a root shell satheesh_
<bazhang> satheesh_, dont enable the root account
<Ben64> a root shell is almost never necessary, just "sudo <command>" works pretty much of the time
<cfhowlett> satheesh_, what makes you think you need root?
<satheesh_> why?
<bazhang> indeed thats true
<cfhowlett> !root | satheesh_, READ
<ubottu> satheesh_, READ: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<satheesh_> to install softwares
<cfhowlett> satheesh_, you DO NOT need root to install software
<satheesh_> oh ok
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install <software>
<satheesh_> let me try
<neure> hi
<neure> i cant get shared clipboard to work with fresh 14.10 install in virtualbox (windows host)
<neure> any suggestions?
<somsip> neure: have you installed guest additions?
<neure> i have
<somsip> neure: ah. no idea then
<neure> can i somehow verify that?
<jk> Does anyone know a lightweight ubuntu 14.04 lts version?
<neure> resizing the window(desktop) started working after i installed the guest additions
<neure> so i thought it should work now
<cfhowlett> jk, lubuntu or xubuntu
<somsip> !flavors | jk (xubuntu and lubuntu, and minimal)
<ubottu> jk (xubuntu and lubuntu, and minimal): !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<jk> well i tried xubuntu, but even with 1.6Ghz celeron m and 1Gb ram it runs horribly slow
<cfhowlett> jk, lubuntu is optimized for older/slower hardware
<kraM> Hey folks. Short question: Any apt option is configured in /etc/apt.conf.d/20whatever.conf. If I add /etc/apt.conf.d/21whatever.conf, will 21 configuration override 20 configuration?
<jk> well, im not sure if it might have a hw problem, is it usually that xubuntu need 100% cpu with a 1.6ghz single core permanently?
<somsip> kraM: no, one will run before the other
<kraM> somsip: Thank you.
<lardo> hello
<cfhowlett> jk, 100% cpu is a concern whether it's hardware or software focused.
<jk> cfhowlett: well the system monitor showed 100%
<Frostsongr> jk been using xubuntu for server years myself and like cfhowlett said it could be either.
<Frostsongr> *several
<cfhowlett> jk, do this: sudo apt-get install lxde             logout/choose "lubuntu" or "lxde" session, login.  test the performance.
<Frostsongr> You may have a process stuck check your top etc etc
<jk> i'll try lubuntu
<lardo> I may have a question
<Frostsongr> you don't have to chance distros just check whats running now
<Frostsongr> see if anything is going crazy in top
<jk> and the oem install option seems not to be avaiable for i386 installs
<Frostsongr> open a terminal and type top
<jk> Frostsongr: thx
<Frostsongr> np dude
<lardo> I am trying to login as "su" and have an authentication fail, what does that means ?
<cfhowlett> lardo, unless "su" is a user, you cannot do that.
<tomodachi> lardo: you cannot login as su , since su is not a use r
<jk> root has no password set
<Frostsongr> have you tried sudo *command*
<cfhowlett> !root | lardo
<ubottu> lardo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jk> type sudo su and enter your user password
<lardo> sudo works
<somsip> lardo: what are you actually trying to achieve?
<tomodachi> lardo: use sudo -s  , not sudo su
<tomodachi> jk: read abowe
<lardo> ok ill try
<jk> tomodachi: there's a difference?
<tomodachi> jk: yup , you are not getting the proper enviroment variables set wich can mess with things
<Frostsongr> sudo is just the way its usually done now
<Frostsongr> most of the time...
<ljunggren> Hi, since i never get an answer in #ati i figured i would try here as well. Using any fglrx drivers for my system makes it jerky. When resizing a window it "freezes" i get terrible performance overall. Is there a common BIOS setting or avarage setting i have missed? Im using a i7 870 , radeon 7950, 8gb ram. I can notice CPU goes up when trying to resize a window
<ljunggren> Ubuntu 14.04.1 Unity
<lotuspsychje> ljunggren: did you install ubuntu with internet/updates enabled?
<ljunggren> lotuspsychje: yes
<jk> tomodacho are in this case the proper variables those root uses or your user?
<lardo> ok fine thanks I have root access
<ljunggren> lotuspsychje: how so?
<lardo> another question: what are "." and ".." directories
<lotuspsychje> ljunggren: well mostly that will let ubuntu choose best driver for your ati
<Frostsongr> if you are using a *buntu just sudo a command with your own password to login and you are ready to to go
<jk> lardo: . is the directory you are in and .. is the above directory
<lotuspsychje> ljunggren: other drivers show up your additional driver list?
<somsip> lardo: eg ls ./ will list this dir, and ls ../ will list the directory above it
<ljunggren> lotuspsychje: yes, open source drivers are fine for just unity but i can't get any perfomance in game at all. But using FGLRX i would assume that my card would at least be able to run Unity at decent speed.
<lardo> ok fine thanks
<ljunggren> lotuspsychje: i have tried fglrx and fglxr-updates from there. No difference, and im currently using newest catalyst 14.12 from amd website
<lotuspsychje> ljunggren: dont think that this catalyst on their site is reccomended
<ljunggren> lotuspsychje: doesnt matter its the same with regular fglrx from repos as well
<lotuspsychje> ljunggren: i would focus with fglrx and your logs to see whats happening
<ljunggren> lotuspsychje: what logs would that be? care to help?
<ljunggren> lotuspsychje: i even get lag wile typing here...lol
<lotuspsychje> ljunggren: dmesg, syslog, worg can be usefull
<lotuspsychje> xorg
<ljunggren> ok
<ljunggren> 'i have no idea what to even look for so i don't know if looking at them will do any good
<lardo> How can I write in /opt ?
<neure> fyi, turns out i had to install guest additions twice to fresh ubuntu install before clipboard started working
<neure> strange
<lotuspsychje> ljunggren: try to roll back to fxlrx and check latest logs to see
<lotuspsychje> ljunggren: then pastebin those in channel, perhaps someone can help you out
<lardo> cp can copy directories too ?
<lichtist> yes with -r
<lardo> ah thanks
<lichtist> does anybody having trouble with wifi reconnects on thinkpad x220?
<bulw> I changed my file browser using “Default applications for LXSession” in Lubuntu 14.04. Unfortunately, I did domething wrong as now after login I see only a blank grey screen. How can I reset this settings? I already tried restoring ~/.config, ~/.local and /usr/share/lxsession from backup and it failed to fix problem.
<lardo> Well I guess the way I was trying doesnt work... Is there a command-line way to set a different language for firefox ?
<lardo> nvm its ok I found the way
<ash`> Does anyone know how to create an image of a disk via a live CD using dd?
<Ben64> ash`: same way as normal. dd if=<disk> of=<image>
<cfhowlett> ash`, open a terminal.  man dd        will guide you.
<ash`> mk, i'll give it a go cheers.
<bulw> How can I reset syem setting in Lubuntu? I did something wrong and I am unable to do anything after login (a gray screen with mouse, not respsnding to anything). I already tried restoring ~/.config, ~/.local and /usr/share/lxsession from backup and it failed to fix problem.
<ljunggre1> somone experienced with fglrx here?
<alexisss> yo
<alexisss> Beankylla:
<ppf> is there a way to tell which module defines a certain function?
<uovobw> ljunggre1: explain "experienced" ?
<ljunggre1> uovobw: like, using it
<ljunggre1> uovobw: i need someone that can help. I never get an answer from #ati and i can't find my issue while googling
<bulw> Is there some way to reset system settings, except reinstalling system?
<ppf> ljunggre1: then state your problem already :)
<ljunggre1> Sorry
<ljunggre1> Im running a freshly installed ubuntu 14.04 with radeon 7950 i7 870 and 8gb ram. Open source amd drivers runs fine in unity but crap in games. Installing fglrx from either repo or amd website results in the same : Unity have very low performance. Resizing windows even freezes the windows etc. Have i missed something?
<ljunggre1> I know fglrx is bad but i figured it would at least be able to run Unity with a radeon 7950 without issues
<ljunggre1> I can see my CPU jump up while trying to resize windows (when it freezes) something tells me that something is wrong
<danners> hey i am running ubuntu on an arm machine that doesnt have a hwclock. to get the correct time i have to run ntpudate on every boot. is there a package that saves the time to a file on shutdown and restores it on reboot?
<Ben64> danners: try asking #ubuntu-arm
<OpenTokix> ljunggre1: do what everyone else is, remove the shit unity
<ljunggre1> OpenTokix: i don't think that would be a solution? I think my system is capable of running Unity?
<lardo> Is someone *experienced" with grub and multiboot ?
<lardo> I would like to try chainload solaris 11.2
<robopetr> uh ...
<Ben64> lardo: try #grub
<lardo> eh thanks
<pentarex> guys do you know if i upgrade my kernel to 3.16 from 3.13 would i have problems with my encrypted / directory
<genewitch> what's a good default ntp client? it appears that ntp isn't on ubuntu server by default (no /etc/ntp.conf; no service ntp)
<genewitch> pentarex: no problem
<pentarex> genewitch can u tell me how :D
<pentarex> ive watched yesterday one tutorial, ive install it
<genewitch> pentarex: to upgrade a kernel?
<pentarex> but its not booting with the new one it says / bla bla encryption not found
<pentarex> i have to choose my old kernel everytime now when i have to boot
<genewitch> pentarex: ooo. file a bug
<genewitch> pentarex: that's like severe
<pentarex> genewitch ok maybe i have installed it wrong. can you tell me how i can do it
<pentarex> to upgrade it. or to give me some tutorial from internet which you found useful
<genewitch> pentarex: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is how i'd do a kernel upgrade
<pentarex> dist upgrade?
<genewitch> dist-upgrade
<pentarex> isnt that going to install a newer version of my distro?
<pentarex> i am 14.04
<genewitch> yeah...
<genewitch> you asked how i'd do it
<cfhowlett> pentarex, no sudo apt-get dist-upgrade does NOT change your version
<pentarex> ok i am doing it
<pentarex> screw it
<pentarex> i dont have anything important
<pentarex> i can play with it
<pentarex> its fun
<pentarex> !
<yguyut7> what is the command to reinstall an app and all its dependencies?
<genewitch> pentarex: it's ubuntu. a dist-upgrade isn't gunna break it
<genewitch> there's a seperate program and command for upgrading to a newer release number
<pentarex> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found O.o
<Ben64> pentarex: talk to the ppa maintainer for that
<pentarex> Ben64 really? pffff
<Ben64> anyone can make a ppa, we can't support everything
<bulw> I changed my file browser using “Default applications for LXSession” in Lubuntu 14.04. Unfortunately, I did domething wrong as now after login I see only a blank grey screen. How can I reset this settings? I already tried restoring ~/.config, ~/.local and /usr/share/lxsession from backup and it failed to fix problem.
<Guest25980> hello i have a problem : i want to execute a perl module installed from cpan but i don't know how to do it. i open a terminal, i type : "cpan", then "install My::MODULE". now how can i execute the installed module please?
<pentarex> Ben64 what is the official one?
<Ben64> pentarex: there is no official ppa, this channel only supports packages from the ubuntu repositories
<pentarex> Ben64 ok how to upgrade my kernel then this are my official ones from ubuntu i think
<Ben64> pentarex: you don't, until february 19th
<ikonia> they are not official ones
<pentarex> ok do you know other ppa where i can dist-upgrade?
<pentarex> my kernel
<Ben64> you don't need any ppa
<cfhowlett> pentarex, wait, you can't wait until next week?
<Ben64> they aren't supported. why do you need a new kernel?
<pentarex> i am missing a driver for DVB-T tuner
<Guest25980> do anybody know how to run a perl module installed with cpan in the terminal?
<sahar> hello
<Guest25980> i just have a .pm file
<Guest25980> after the installation
<Guest25980> how to run this .pm
<Guest25980> ?
<LTS14N00b> Hi Everyone, I have a HP Scanjet 5370c Flatbed Scanner that is supposed to work going by the Sane website but it doesn't.
<sahar> have you try the common way?
<jargon> i want to install xfce desktop on my ubunt 14.04 box. it has no GUI and i want to install xfce. so i ran `aptitude install xfce` and when it was done i rebooted, but was still presented with the terminal screen, not a GUI login. how do i achieve this?
<sahar> with chmod +x *.pm
<sahar> then ./[your source file name].pm
<cfhowlett> jargon, wrong.  sudo apt-get install xfce4          and select "xubuntu" session at the login screen
<jargon> cfhowlett: sorry, i meant i did `aptitude install xfce4`
<Guest25980> i will try this sahar thank you
<jargon> then i rebooted and no login screen other than the usual terminal login
<cfhowlett> jargon, logout.  choose xubuntu session.  login
<mysupper> jargon: did you install xrdp?
<jargon> mysupper: no i didn't. what is xrdp
<cfhowlett> xrdp is NOT part of xubuntu.
<Guest25980> doesn't work
<Guest25980> .pm is not an execuable
<mysupper> jargon: do you want to just use it on your desktop preinstalled ubuntu?
<jargon> mysupper: i want to use the XFCE desktop environment on my ubuntu
<jargon> not sure what xrdp has to do with that
<jk> does anyone know how to build base images for ubuntu snappy or where i can find a documentation for that?
<cfhowlett> jargon, exactly NOTHING
<mysupper> jargon: sorry. no idea at all...cause I don't use ubuntu Desktop.
<mysupper> jargon: forget what I said to you.
<jargon> ...
<jk> jargon: install tasksel and then run tasksel install xubuntu-desktop
<jargon> jk: let me try that
<jk> jargon: run tasksel --help first, i might have misremembered the package name
<lardo> grub channel is pretty quiet...
<bulwersator> I used lxsession-default-apps to modify my file menager on lubuntu 14.04. Now after login I have a blank grey screen, though start menu is accessible by right-clicking on it. My system is now referred to as debian, and running lxsession-default-apps is impossible as it crashes immediately. How can I reset settings changed by lxsession-default-apps?
<jeevan_ullas> hi guys does ubuntu support vnc headless install ?
<cfhowlett> !vnc | jeevan_ullas
<ubottu> jeevan_ullas: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<cfhowlett> !install | jeevan_ullas, YES it does.
<ubottu> jeevan_ullas, YES it does.: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jeevan_ullas> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<yguyut7> Canonical Ltd makes $100 million per year, i'm sure they can afford to pay for 2 dedicated support staff to work here on the channel giving Ubuntu better reputation as a Windows replacement
<ikonia> what are you on about
<svetlana> yguyut7: i think the 'lets do a windows replacement' goal had been set aside recently.
<ikonia> I'm not sure how this channel has anything to do with that either
<svetlana> about support-- i am moderately pleased with it, there are places to put meta issues to get them solved.
<svetlana> like the mailing list, if the issue is too narrow to get sorted here.
<cfhowlett> official, dedicated support is offered from canonical.
<svetlana> oh yes, i should check it out. i am out of the loop.
<svetlana> thanks.
<ScioMin> what is Ubuntu 14.04 default remote desktop tool called? i want to fire it from terminal.
<yguyut7> it just seems as if about half of the questions asked on here don't get resolved and just ignored
<k1l> yguyut7: then invest the time you need for ranting now into answering those questions. problem solved :)
<yguyut7> is it Canonical Ltd goal to make Ubuntu a buggy product just so they can make money through their paid support?
<cfhowlett> yguyut7, again: if you need dedicated support, go to canonical.com
<ikonia> yguyut7: you're just being silly now - please stop
<cfhowlett> this ^^^^
<leeyaa> hello
<tomodachi> yguyut7: this is a channel supported by volonteers, helping when and if they can , if you dont like it pay for support or go someplace else. No point in 500 people responding "i dont know the answer to your problem" if they dont.
<leeyaa> how to fix dbd::mysql it seems it has wrong api version install_driver(mysql) failed: Perl API version v5.14.0 of DBD::mysql does not match v5.18.0 at /usr/lib/perl/5.18/DynaLoader.pm line 207.
<ikonia> leeyaa: check the min/max version of mysql that module is expecting
<k1l> leeyaa: is this a PPA or a 3rd party install?
<leeyaa> k1l: ppa
<leeyaa> ikonia: how to do that ?
<ikonia> read the documentation on it ?
<leeyaa> i think it happened after upgrade from 12.04
<k1l> leeyaa: so the ppa ships mysql that is not setup properly?
<leeyaa> k1l: it is working fine, not sure what you mean by that
<MegaMann> Hi
<MegaMann> Um
<leeyaa> mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.5.41, for debian-linux-gnu (x86_64) using readline 6.3
<MegaMann> I need a PDF Editor for ubuntu
<MegaMann> Is there a free one that exists?
<MegaMann> Cause I looked through the software center and only found pdf READERS
<MegaMann> I need something like Foxit
<MegaMann> Which lets you actually make shapes and stuff
<MegaMann> and then save
<cfhowlett> MegaMann, full menu editor?  no.  gimp is the closest
<MegaMann> That's shit as
<tomodachi>  MegaMann: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162037/how-to-edit-pdfs
<cfhowlett> MegaMann, profanity?  no.
<MegaMann> it's just a word take the stick out of your arse
<Arse_> :>
<cfhowlett> :)
<impromptu> cfhowlett, What's up mate ?
<impromptu> Oai!
<cfhowlett> impromptu, greetings
<wiff> Hello, how can I change the desktop from unity to mate ?
<cfhowlett> wiff, install mate.  logout.  select mate session.  login.
<yguyut7> wiff just installing Linux Mint would probably be better
<k1l> wiff: what ubuntu is it? (lsb_release -d)
<k1l> yguyut7: enough of that now!
<wiff> k1l: 14.04 at home
<k1l> wiff: its in the ubuntu repos since 14.10. for 14.04 you need a ppa for that
<k1l> wiff: that are the commands for 14.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10186466/
<wiff> k1l: thank you, will try this
<yguyut7> does Ubuntu officially support PPAs?
<ikonia> ubuntu is a distro
<ikonia> yguyut7: could you clarify what you mean
<ikonia> by "ubuntu" and "support"
<ppf> my question from earlier is still open: how do i see which kernel module defines a certain function?
<ikonia> ppf: can you give an example ?
<ppf> sure, bottom line: ibp_server: disagrees about version of symbol ib_unregister_client
<ppf> that's the error i'm trying to fix, which occurs when i try to insert the ibp_server module
<ikonia> where is the ibp module coming from
<ikonia> it sounds like it's an external module
<ppf> (that's infiniband stuff)
<ikonia> is it the stock one part of the default kernel ?
<ppf> no
<ikonia> ok - so then it sounds like it's expecting a different kernel base as a starting point
<ikonia> hence the symbol miss-match
<ikonia> talking to the person who wrote the module to get it's dependencies/requirements or documentation on it would be a good starting poipnt
<ppf> could be, that's what i'm trying to test
<ikonia> it's a common error when someone write a module for the 3.3 kernel generic (for example) and it works up to say 3.3.14 - but then 3.3.15 breaks it
<ikonia> because the kernel is changing the module provider is not keeping up
<ikonia> (just an example
<ppf> i'm hoping, though, that it's a mismatch between two modules, because that's easier to fix
<ikonia> are both modules 3rd party ?
<ikonia> I thought one of those looked stock
<ppf> no, most of the ib modules are part of the kernel or the package repositories
<ikonia> right so the ones that are part of the kernel are you baseline - they are not going to change
<ikonia> the 3rd party modules need to work with them
<ppf> that's why i'm trying to figure out which module is providing the conflicting symbols, so that maybe i can swap it out
<ikonia> you can't just swap out a module
<ikonia> are you the maintainer of any of these modules ?
<ppf> no :)
<ikonia> so what are you trying to swap out then ?
<ikonia> the logical step would be to log a bug against the 3rd party module failing providing details of the failure
<ikonia> then the maintainers can fix that or build a compatible version for your current kernel
<ppf> i'm afraid i have to leave for lunch, but i'll get back to you once i get back!
<ppf> thank you, so far
<lionevi> hi
<moldovan> # python
<moldovan> #ubuntu
<moldovan> # ubuntu
<hs366> how can i copy file to other user home directory , even i log as root i get permission denied
<k1l> hs366: what ubuntu version?
<hs366> real 7
<hs366> rehl
<k1l> hs366: so ask rhel support and not the ubuntu support please
<hs366> k1l, ths for support
<hs366> it's linux command
<hs366> not related to any distro
<k1l> hs366: on ubuntu that "just works" so that is not an ubuntu issue. ask rhel, redhat or ##linux, thanks
<ChristW> I would like to use faac to create m4a files, but the version installed by apt-get doesn't support it, and building from source gives me errors: "main.c:(.text.startup+0x1620): undefined reference to `MP4TagsSetEncodingTool'" (and others...) Any pointers?
<ChristW> I did install libmp4v2-dev
<SupaYoshi> How do I restart rsync?
<k1l> SupaYoshi: run the rsync command again? :)
<SupaYoshi> i changed the config
<SupaYoshi> I want to restart the server to change settings.
<SupaYoshi> (port number)
<k1l> SupaYoshi: do you mean ssh and not rsync?
<SupaYoshi> kil, no I read that you can specifiy a port rsync uses
<SupaYoshi> I want to keep the ssh port 22.
<SupaYoshi> But I want rsync to sync over another port ;)
<k1l> ah, you mean running rsync as a daemon
<SupaYoshi> rsync -avz -e ssh -p PORT  /source/dir/here rsync_webdata@ipaddress.here:/target/dir/here/
<SupaYoshi> oh wait.
<k1l> well that uses ssh
<SupaYoshi> oh okay, so I need ssh always open to use rsync?
<SupaYoshi> i changed the config file but idk where it is anymore
<SupaYoshi> wth
<SupaYoshi> oh here, i changed this /etc/default/rsync
<SupaYoshi> So hey, in case I want to use a remote backup server, I need both SSH and RSYNC port to be open?
<sadgit_> what would I have to mess with in order to change ubuntu's behaviour when mounting the root partition at boot time?
<SupaYoshi> oh wait, there is a RSYNC_ENABLE=false, i change that to true
<rudolf_> Hi
<hateball> sadgit_: what are you looking to do?
<anderson__> Boom.......
<rudolf_> Is there any improvement in display quality if I use the graphics drivers provided by AMD instead of using the inbuilt drivers?
<anderson__> Sure.
<hs366> hey k1l, it was just a short answer not related to any distro , maybe next time you could help some one instead of audit him !
<k1l> hs366: maybe next time you ask the right support in the first place to stop this drama to happen and spoil others support. thanks!
<rudolf_> Can anyone please answer my question?
<hateball> rudolf_: There's better performance in games and such
<k1l> rudolf_: depends on the exact card but the performance is better on newer cards. but older cards get dropped from amd and you need to use the open driver anyway
<rudolf_> ok...thanks
<hs366> k1l, no thx to you that i learn something but its just a simple global command
<k1l> rudolf_: but ubuntu ships amd drivers too, first try them
<rudolf_> ok
<k1l> hs366: its rude of you still making drama while you were wrong in the first place. now you are muted since you still carry on. ask the right guys for your distro. if you want ubuntu support use ubuntu. if you have general linux questions ask ##linux
<rudolf_> And on thing more...Everytime I restart the laptop, the brightness changes to full by itself. Is it normal ? How do I fix it to a certain level?
<jin_baba> Hi! How can I pause the package downloading in terminal?
<rudolf_> And why is my ubuntu giving this result "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)" when I use "lspci | grep VGA" command?
<rudolf_> Why is it not using the radeon card?
<k1l> rudolf_: seems like you have 2 video cards. the intel on inside the cpu and the amd one
<k1l> rudolf_: install the fglrx from the ubuntu repo and then you can use both
<rudolf_> okies
<k1l> jin_baba: which package downloading? apt-get?
<jin_baba> im downloading eclipse via apt-get command
<k1l> jin_baba: you can only stop it.
<k1l> crtl+c
<jin_baba> i want to pause it and use apt-get to install a different library
<jin_baba> it might kill the entire downloading right?
<k1l> yes it will kill all
<jin_baba> no way to pause?
<k1l> not that i am aware of
<jin_baba> or run another instance of apt-get
<jin_baba> alright thanks
<k1l> no, you cant run another instance of apt-get. that will break your package system
<alexisss> test
<dubbear> alexisss: test
<alexisss> :o
<elmagio> Hi, would this be a good place to ask for support about a problem on my main system?
<Beankylla> elmagio: yes
<bwen> i'm trying to use "chpasswd -encrypted" but I fail to find what type of encyption I must provide for the passwords?
<k1l> elmagio: what system is your main system?
<elmagio> Well, my issue is that my laptop doesn't boot anymore, I can get into grub just fine but it will get stuck on the splash screen afterwards
<elmagio> k1l: Ubuntu 14.10 on an Asus UX301
<Beankylla> what you can do
<Beankylla> is do a boot
<Beankylla> normal one
<rudolf_> k1l: I installed fglrx through synaptic package manager but still it gives the same result "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)"
<Beankylla> and press eccape when splash screen comes on
<elmagio> I have booted into a live session and ran boot-repair,  but it hasn't fixed the issue
<elmagio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10179017/
<k1l> rudolf_: please put a whole "lspci" into a pastebin
<Beankylla> elmagio: have you tried to boot in recovery mode?
<elmagio> Beankylla: I will try and do that now, however I have tried recovery mode already, to no avail
<k1l> elmagio: what did you do before it broke?
<tsunamie> hey guys. when I perform "apt-cache policy docker" I can see a version 1.5.1. It states that I have installed 1.5-1 However when I fo a docker -version it says it's client version is 1.0.1
<tsunamie> why is that?
<rudolf_> k1l: Here http://paste.ubuntu.com/10187580/
<elmagio> k1l: Nothing in particular, just force shutdown'd it after it didn't want to wake up from suspend. Then it just didn't boot
<k1l> rudolf_: see the last line
<elmagio> I have detailed my issue a bit more on this thread on the ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2265008
<k1l> rudolf_: like i said: dual grafix
<pretodor> guys, i messed up. i have reverse-tethered my phone with my laptop but i accidentally deleted the wired connection. now my laptop can't connect to my phone properly. any idea how i can fix this?
<pretodor> *the wired connection between the two devices. it used to be under 'Wired connection 2'
<rudolf_> k1l: So the last line says the current graphics controller.
<elmagio> Beankylla: I pressed escape and now I have text, the last line is "Stopping userspace bootsplash"
<k1l> rudolf_: yes. its a dual card setup. like i told you now 5 times.
<rudolf_> And what does lspci | grep VGA tells?
<kern_v_> elmagio: it seems your MBR is corrupted. I would try burning an PartedMagic bootable tool cd and then rewrite your MBR to boot the right device
<k1l> rudolf_: you know what that comand does at all?
<jin_baba> how can i put application shortcuts on the desktop like in windows?
<rudolf_> k1l: No :| I saw it on askubuntu.com with the title "Find Graphics Card/Driver Details"
<k1l> rudolf_: it shows "lspci" and then reduces it to the line containing "VGA". just dont get distracted because its not labled VGA on your amd card
<elmagio> kern_v_:  Should I backup my root partition before or is the risk minimal? Also could you link me to a page with the process described for someone not too knowledgeable? (I can burn the iso just fine, it's what comes afterwards I may screw up.)
<k1l> rudolf_: i explained now several times now that you have a intel video card (build into the cpu) and a amd video card.
<rudolf_> Ah...got it. Grep shows the results containing the matches VGA.
<rudolf_> Thanks a lot k1l
<elmagio> kern_v_: Also isn't the MBR partition something boot repair can fix?
<jin_baba> how can i place application shortcuts on the desktop like in windows?
<nessessary129> jin_baba, just drag the shortcuts from menu and drop them on the desktop
<albercuba> hello everyone. this is a general question. I have a folder in computer1 and i mount it in /mnt/ in computer2, and i need to change the owner group for that folder in computer2 but i get an message saying that i have no permission
<albercuba> how can i fix that
<jin_baba> it wont stay on the desktop
<jin_baba> lol
<jin_baba> sorry for being noob
<nessessary129> jin_baba, explain
<jin_baba> i just need to place icons of most used apps on the desktop screen
<kern_v_> elmagio: the risk exists but is not that of such concern. PLease read this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB
<jin_baba> my sidebar is cluttered
<elmagio> kern_v_: Will do. Thanks for your help already !
<kern_v_> elmagio: It's the most complete resource I found on the matter. Also LPI book should give you a nice insight of how devices are mapped under the MBR and GRUB
<elmagio> kern_v_: OK, i'll try and make sense of it !
<kern_v_> elmagio: In a nutshell your MBR must contain very technical data on your disks mapping and then point one to be booted. I remember just using partedmagic to select one disk and rewritting it very very easily.
<kern_v_> elmagio: good luck mate ;)
<elmagio> Thanks !
<nessessary129> jin_baba, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/450266/an-easy-way-to-create-a-desktop-shortcut
<kern_v_> elmagio: last thing, I also used TestDisk with awesome results, its easier in my opinion. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TestDisk
<kern_v_> elmagio: you can just apt-get install this guy on ubuntu live disk ;)
<elmagio> OK, if it's easier I'll check it out ! :P Hugely thankful for your help, man !
<kern_v_> jin_baba: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67925/how-to-create-a-desktop-shortcut-in-unity
<s1991> Hello, while installing new ubuntu  version over old one, I accidentally deleted all partition forming a single ext partition. How can I recover my files from that partition
<elmagio> I'll come bac
<hateball> !recover | s1991
<ubottu> s1991: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<kern_v_> elmagio: =D
<elmagio> kern_v_: I'll come back to you with results, thanks !
<backbox> hey
<kern_v_> elmagio: hope it works man!
<backbox> http://btc-flow.com/r/150821de25  new btc faucet
<Ben64> backbox: don't spam that here
<ChristW> Did anyone manage to compile faac with m4a support lately?
<s1991> hateball: generally methods are there to recover lost partitions but now what I have a I single partition. Can those be helpful for this also?
<Ben64> s1991: if you read the link it shows a few methods
<s1991> Ben42: I tried for example testdisk, but what it does is create a partition if it is deleted. But mine is deleted and and now I have is single partition
<Ben64> s1991: right, that is one of the recovery methods on that page
<s1991> Ben42: ya, but didn't work
<s1991> I even tried videos
<Ben64> ok, but there is more than one method on the page.....
<SupaYoshi> Hey
<SupaYoshi> OPTIONS="-e ssh -p xxxx --delete --progress -azvhHS --numeric-ids --delete-excluded"
<SupaYoshi> How do I put ssh -p xxxx between "   "
<SupaYoshi> without breaking the line?
<SupaYoshi> because I already have " at the start, and end. It breaks.
<SupaYoshi> Is there anything I can do to fix that use bracelets ( )  or { }  or ' '
<SupaYoshi> beacuse without quotes it tries to use port 22.
<symptom> hello, my laptops onboard webcam does not work .  Not recognized at all.  no /dev/videoxxx entry, and the uvc driver is not loaded (verified with lsmod)
<symptom> where can is start troubleshooting?
<symptom> cheese says no device found
<kern_v_> s1991: Basically man, you digged a grave for your files when you rewrote the partition table. Either way its possible to try Undelete and https://www.piriform.com/recuva/download
<kern_v_> s1991: REcuva is really good, saved me a couple of times.
<kern_v_> s1991: Kudos to Piriform
<BluesKaj> Greetings from the Great White North
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, greetings back from the Middle Kingdom
<BluesKaj> Hi cfhowlett
<jin_baba> @kern_v thank you :)
<mysupper> hello
<mysupper> I'm really screwed up , I think I lost money to crash plan central. only one thing left for me to do.
<zomGreg-m> Earn more money?
<chica_ahora> hi
<mysupper> heh..
<chica_ahora> New pornsite amateur to have FREE SEX! http://www.beatrixxx.com
<chica_ahora> New pornsite amateur to have FREE SEX! http://www.beatrixxx.com
<chica_ahora> New pornsite amateur to have FREE SEX! http://www.beatrixxx.com
<chica_ahora> New pornsite amateur to have FREE SEX! http://www.beatrixxx.com
<chica_ahora> New pornsite amateur to have FREE SEX! http://www.beatrixxx.com
<mysupper> no more boring sex please.
<davis_> Hi
<somsip> mysupper: please dont feed the trolls
<cfhowlett> !ops | porn spammer = please ban this idiot.  PLEASE.
<ubottu> porn spammer = please ban this idiot.  PLEASE.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<mysupper> somsip: ok.
<davis_> I installed ubuntu 14.04 yesterday. Everything is fine but I am not getting any audio
<mysupper> I installed crash plan, headless backup.
<davis_> I have tried everything but it does not work :(
<mysupper> but I can't connect to my server now,,last chance is that my ISP blocked incoming packets communicationg my machine and server.
<mysupper> davis_: plug in speaker first heh...maybe you should install drivers for them.
<zomGreg-m> mysupper: that's unlikely but not impossible I guess
<davis_> mysupper: Speakers are plugged in and I even see the speaker icon in the top right corner.
<mysupper> zomGreg-m: yea..right. that's the last thing left..I wondered all around but setting was queorrect.
<mysupper> davis_: check your mixer is working then.
<mysupper> davis_: there should be pumping graphics if you installed driver.
<davis_> In sound settings, the output device is shown as "Dummy Output"
<mysupper> davis_: that's you didn't set up sound machine on your machine.
<mysupper> davis_: check dmesg whether ubuntu gets sound device.
<mysupper> davis_: if not you didn't installed driver or driver is not working.
<albercuba> hello everyone. this is a general question. I have a folder in computer1 and i mount it in /mnt/ in computer2, and i need to change the owner group for that folder in computer2 so users in computer2 who belong to that group can modify that folder, but i get an message saying that i have no permission. does anyone knows if i can do that???
<davis_> mysupper: Will dmesg | grep sound work?
<mysupper> davis_: and 1 more thing you should know is I'm not desktop user. heh..
<davis_> Then?
<davis_> Even I have a laptop
<SupaYoshi> Hi my crontab -e gives me permission denied :S
<SupaYoshi> on my user.
<mysupper> davis_ use pastbin if you can.
<SupaYoshi> I don't think I even touched it yet, (edited)
<SupaYoshi> What can I do to resolve this, the user is root and the owner is crontab i checked another box
<SupaYoshi> and it was the same and same permissions
<mysupper> SupaYoshi: check you used su first.
<SupaYoshi> I don't know why Its giving me persmission denied now
<SupaYoshi> what do you mean?
<mysupper> I mean sudo crontab -e is working
<davis_> mysupper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10188367/
<SupaYoshi> sudo crontab -e works
<SupaYoshi> But crontab -e gives me permission denied
<mysupper> SupaYoshi: which means your ID is not permitted to use crontab.
<SupaYoshi> but my user can have its own crontab right?
<somsip> SupaYoshi: or your cronfile is messed up in something like /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<SupaYoshi> oh there is a file in that folder yeah called www-data
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: `chattr -i /usr/bin/crontab`
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: Then do `crontab -l`
<SupaYoshi> chattr: Permission denied while setting flags on /usr/bin/crontab
<SupaYoshi> when i do this as user
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: Re-run that command as root.
<SupaYoshi> when i do it as root, it works, then i go back to user
<SupaYoshi> and still permission denied
<agent_white> `sudo chattr -i /usr/bin/crontab`
<davis_> mysupper: What's the problem in it?
<agent_white> Then as user
<agent_white> `crontab -l`
<SupaYoshi> crontabs/sup4y0sh1/: fopen: Permission denied
<Pantsu> suid crontab is a horrible idea
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: Permissions are messed up on that.
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: `sudo chmod 4755 /usr/bin/crontab`
<SupaYoshi> okay....
<SupaYoshi> okay thanks!
<agent_white> `sudo chmod 0755 crond`
<agent_white> Then try `crontab -l` once again.
<SupaYoshi> thanks!
<SupaYoshi> That works, the file is empty though but I guess that is okay
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: When you see an issue with "denied permissions", run `stat /path/to/file`. Then look at the _first_ line that says "Access".
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: That's fine. Just do your `crontab -e` and whatnot to go from there.
<agent_white> :)
<SupaYoshi> Okay :O
<SupaYoshi> Thanks! :D
<agent_white> Cheers! :)
<SupaYoshi> Btw, I got this from the net, is this a good way to run a bash script?
<SupaYoshi> @daily bash /var/script/backup.sh
<SupaYoshi> :D tyvm agent_white
<newuser> how to completely save this page locally ? ----> http://www.spmcil.com/SPMCIL/UploadDocument/O-Book/MumbaiMintBook.html
<mysupper> davis_: I can't find any sound machine detected by unbuntu in you dmesg. sorry.
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: Good deal! Just ensure you have access to execute that script, and the path to it!
<SupaYoshi> ehhh....
<agent_white> newuser: `wget http://yourpage`
<SupaYoshi> I can now open the crontab but I cannot save it
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: Error message?
<davis_> mysupper: Any idea what should I do?
<SupaYoshi>         [ Error writing /tmp/crontab.JvsTDD/crontab: Permission denied ]
<mysupper> davis_: nope. if I were you, I should check system bios whether sound options enabled.
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: Copy that script to your home folder... and re-add it as a cronjob
<newuser> agent_white: no use, the page contains swf and its not getting saved locally, I also tried maff and unmht plugins of firefox but to no avail
<SupaYoshi> agent_white i cannot write at all to the crontab
<SupaYoshi> I can open it now though
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: Does /etc/cron.allow exist?
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10188546/
<somsip> SupaYoshi: so you're on a VPS which you do not have admin rights for?
<SupaYoshi> agent_white no
<SupaYoshi> somsip, it is my vps
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: how about /etc/cron.deny?
<somsip> SupaYoshi: provided by 3rd party, or yours?
<SupaYoshi> agent_white, no not that either
<agent_white> newuser: So your goal is to save an swf on the page?
<SupaYoshi> somsip, i can make crontab jobs as root.
<SupaYoshi> i just want to run the script as user not as root
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: If there's an error reading files in your home folder... something is up.
<SupaYoshi> nah i edited some files with nano as root
<SupaYoshi> now the .nano_hstory doesnt work
<newuser> agent_white: to save the whole page locally including its swf as an html file
<SupaYoshi> thats okay its owned by root.
<agent_white> Eh, it shouldn't do that.
<SupaYoshi> I have had it on different systems
<SupaYoshi> I dont know what i exactly do io get it :P
<SupaYoshi> But when i delte the history the error goes away and it re-creates the nano history correctly
<belfor> hi
<belfor> iam belfor
<belfor> iam from chile
<belfor> any people speak spanish
<belfor> ??
<cfhowlett> !es | belfor
<ubottu> belfor: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<belfor> thanks
<belfor> sya!
<elmagio> kern_v_: Hey, thanks to your advice earlier I managed to fix the MbR, so thanks for that ! However my system is a bit messed up -though it boots- so I'm gonna back up what I can and reinstall. But thanks a lot for your help earlier anyway !
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: Just to test it out...
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: `echo "echo 'TESTING' > ~/test.sh"`
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: Then add that to the cronjob.
<SupaYoshi> agent_white I have a sentora panel running that uses crontabs aswell
<SupaYoshi> it might be that they did something.
<mysupper> how about /etc/shadow
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: Just check to see if you can add scripts in your home folder to a cronjob.
<mysupper> is there you ID?
<mysupper> I'm watching doc. says " Note, userids on your system which do not appear in /etc/shadow will NOT have operational crontabs, if you desire to enter a user in /etc/passwd, but NOT /etc/shadow that user's crontab will never run. Place an entry in /etc/shadow for the user with a * for the password crypt,ie: "
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10188627/
<kern_v_> elmagio: My pleasure!
<kern_v_> elmagio: Backing up your whole /home /usr/local usr/share and /opt
<kern_v_> elmagio: Always saves me lots of trouble
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: Check out what mysupper said, real quickly.
<kern_v_> elmagio: Gluck ;)
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: Then instead of the command I said, just make any old script... `touch ~/blank.sh && chmod u+x ~/blank.sh`
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: And add that to your crontab
<SupaYoshi> Okay thanks
<SupaYoshi> but listen for a second
<kern_v_> elmagio: from my xp either u experienced a virus/hack attack or powerline peak
<SupaYoshi> I cant even save the crontab right now
<SupaYoshi> I ahvent tried runnign it yet...
<SupaYoshi> I can open the crontab -e
<SupaYoshi> But when i do CTRL + X and save it...
<SupaYoshi> It says permission denied to save!
<SupaYoshi> So the question if I can run it is out of the question so far right?
<kern_v_> elmagio: wich might have damaged your harddisk during its normal ops
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: What did you enter in the crontab?
<SupaYoshi> just nada
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: `crontab -e` ... and when you enter it in, do `* * * * * /path/to/your/script`
<SupaYoshi> okay
<t-dubs> hey there, everyone!
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-add-jobs-to-cron-under-linux-or-unix-oses/
<SupaYoshi> Here a screenshot
<SupaYoshi> http://prntscr.com/646d3j
<SupaYoshi> I cant even save that file man
<SupaYoshi> :/
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: Scroll down there and look at "Syntax of"... I keep that little char in my crontab :)
<SupaYoshi> http://prntscr.com/646d3j
<elmagio> kern_v_: Do you think the drive's performance will be affected in the future?
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: Nonono
<SupaYoshi> if my crontab -e is faulty it should give me an error normally that cron is incorrect right
<SupaYoshi> it dooesnt do that.
<SupaYoshi> :/
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: Remember, use that "fake" script in your home directory.
<SupaYoshi> okay fine
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: Not in /etc/ or elsewhere, just in home!
<agent_white> SupaYoshi:  :) Gotta test that first! I have a feeling your trying to add a script you don't have permission to... and if you don't have permission to /etc/path/to/whereever, it won't let you add it.
<t-dubs> So, iI had a question..
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: try stat /var/spool/cron/crontabs | grep Access
<SupaYoshi> http://prntscr.com/646e1g
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10188773/
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: `stat -c "%a %n %U" /path/to/file`
<loadedanvils> hello. I'm having some trouble with the Jayatana plugin for Unity in Ubuntu 14.10. Netbeans works but Matlab doesn't after installing it.
<loadedanvils> how do I enable it for IntelliJ and Netbeans only? Or disable it for Matlab?
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: `sudo chmod 1777 /tmp`
<agent_white> Then again
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: type sudo chmod 1730 /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<agent_white> Or just see what happens if you try to make a random new file in /tmp. If it fails, do the cmd above.
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10188792/
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: also type sudo chmod 2755 /usr/bin/crontab , how did all your permissions get changed?
<SupaYoshi> im going to do this, chmod 1730 /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<SupaYoshi> Eric i installed sentora panel i think they did it.
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: So you can't write to /tmp ?
<SupaYoshi> I can
<SupaYoshi> look i touched lol
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10188792/
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: are you on ubuntu?
<mysupper> hmm..I should try install gnome on my server ubuntu.
<SupaYoshi> chmod 2755 /usr/bin/crontab - this fixed it
<SupaYoshi> Eric Yes
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: everything is screwed up.
<SupaYoshi> Eric what do you mean?
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: Yeah you touched it, but when you did `ls -l` we should see "lol" in there.
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: type sudo chown root:crontab /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<SupaYoshi> Ehhhh?
<SupaYoshi> I see lol there?
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: the permissions are different and so are the owners, it's www-data in your paste
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: You do?  In your paste, it says "Total 0".
<EriC^^> it should be root and crontab
<agent_white> EriC^^: I did fix his permissions with the binary a bit ago.
<SupaYoshi> yah it is Eric
<agent_white> I agree... there's lots of permission issues going on.
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10188817/
<SupaYoshi> total 0 = empty file i guess cs I only did touch lol
<SupaYoshi> and ditn put any info in the file
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: Hm. Well `echo "hello" > lol`
<agent_white> Regarless though, should say "Total 1"
<SupaYoshi> Okay :P
<SupaYoshi> the cron works now :D
<SupaYoshi> any command to run the cron right away?
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: Minimum is every minute
<OpenTokix> Anyone know if you can disable in the installer renaming of interfaces to p1p1 etc?
<OpenTokix> preferably in preseed
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: still getting errors when trying to add that script that's in your home folder?
<bipul> I would like to know, how to know the dependencies packages of a main packages.  Suppose i have to install php5 for LAMP, but i have to also install dependencies packages such as ,libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mcrypt.
<agent_white> bipul: `dpkg -I php5`
<somsip> bipul: apt-cache depends php5
<agent_white> && apt-cache showpkg
<SupaYoshi> Thanks I think everythign works great now
<SupaYoshi> The script works :P
<bipul> agent_white, ?
<SupaYoshi> agent-White no i am all good now
<agent_white> SupaYoshi: What'd you need to do? :)
<leeyaa> can you use comments in /etc/logrotate.d/files ?
<leeyaa> and if yes, what kind, using # comment ?
<Pantsu> leeyaa: funnily the man page actually tells you
<Pantsu> "Note that comments may appear anywhere in the config file as long as the first non-whitespace character on the line is a #." -- THe fine manual
<leeyaa> Pantsu: yeah but i have to install it ;p
<leeyaa> thanks though
<Pantsu> also available online
<leeyaa> didnt know that
<EriC^^> agent_white: it's cause 4755 is the setgid bit, and the group for the binary is crontab
<leeyaa> Pantsu: wait, so comment can be only t the beginning of a line ?
<leeyaa> and without whitespace in front ?
<Pantsu> no, the oposite
<agent_white> EriC^^: Ahhh I see.
<Pantsu> "     # foo" == first non-whitespace is #
<agent_white> Nice catch :)
<leeyaa> oh so it can be some configuration # < this is a comment
<leeyaa> ok thats great, thanks a lot
<EriC^^> :)
<jango42> hello everyone just installed backbox seems ok
<Pantsu> leeyaa: no
<Pantsu> leeyaa: the comment must be on a line of its own
<Pantsu> leeyaa: "   # comment" == ok
<Pantsu> " foobar  # comment" == not ok
<Pantsu> acording to the manual
<Pantsu> you can always just try it and see(tm) though :)
<leeyaa> Pantsu: weird, i just tried " foobar  # comment" and logrotate didnt complain
<Pantsu> man pages are not always kept up to date
<Pantsu> sadly
<leeyaa> well i just need to put "marks" so some script can update logrotate config files without overwritting the whole file
<leeyaa> at least thats my goal
<leeyaa> comments above or bellow is also ok i guess
<Pantsu> you could use schemas for that
<leeyaa> does this require any extra software ?
<Pantsu> asuming the configs are identical across the systems
<leeyaa> i cant install anything extra
<leeyaa> well i can but i am not supposed to
<leeyaa> they are identical but they could differ in theory
<dtcrshr> is there any good parent / content control for ubuntu?
<zerowaitstate> dtcrshr: my advice is do that at the router, not in the OS. OS security is easy to bypass if you have physical access.
<dtcrshr> i bet zerowaitstate , but its for very young children
<leeyaa> dtcrshr: you can use some proxy too - allow internet access only through the proxy
<zerowaitstate> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls
<dtcrshr> my tplink router dont have many options
<leeyaa> and do the parental control there
<N3w_Com3r> hello
<N3w_Com3r> anyybody can help me,plsssssss
<zerowaitstate> dtcrshr: alternatively, you can use OpenDNS
<dtcrshr> thanks zerowaitstate ill dig up this link
<dtcrshr> opendns is a good point also... im considering creating an ubuntu limited user that wont change network configs
<dtcrshr> even with physical access they wont setup an usb stick themselfs
<zerowaitstate> leeyaa: problem with proxies is https
<mbruzek> Good morning #ubuntu.
<mbruzek> I got an email from someone who works at Nagios that wants to update the version of Nagios in the Ubuntu packages.  He wants some help/guideance at where to start.
<kern_v_> elmagio: by power surge that could occur.
<cfhowlett> mbruzek, he works at nagios but doesn't know how to update his upstream packages?  call me suspicious but, no that doesn't sound right.
<mbruzek> I found this group in launchpad, https://launchpad.net/nagios but I was wondering if you guys had any more information on how to do or update packaing?
<mysupper> ooooops, I finally installed gnome and started to restoring from stupid crash plan server.
<cfhowlett> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Pici> mbruzek: It gets synced from debian, but is also in main, so #ubuntu-devel might be able to help as well.
<Lixumux> hi all, which file to look at in order to determine which Linux OS version is installed on a USB stick, without having to boot it? (just when browsing the USB file system)
<mbruzek> cfhowlett He is a Nagios employee that wants to update the packages for Ubuntu.  Just trying to get him with the right information.  Thanks obottu
<Pici> Lixumux: /etc/issue or /etc/lsb-release
<cfhowlett> Lixumux, wait 1, there's an easier file
<jnhghy> I've just chmod -R /. instead of ./ now my /etc/ is 777 anybody any idea what I can do without reinstalling?
<jnhghy> I can't login as root
<jpds> jnhghy: Restore from backup.
<Lixumux> Pici, thanks for the quick answer, both of them are ok
<cfhowlett> Lixumux, on the usb: README.diskdefines   is a text file
<kern_v_> jnhghy: boot a live cd
<jnhghy> kern_v_: I'm listening, then?
<kern_v_> jnhghy: hold on i'm looking for a weblink ;)
<jnhghy> :)
<mysupper> amazing, I should wait 7 days to restore from crash plan.
<mysupper> I wonder why I paid for this ridiculous money consuming vendor.
<jpds> mbruzek: #ubuntu-motu.
<Lixumux> cfhowlett, both /etc/issue and /etc/lsb-release containst that info, but curious as to where that README.diskdefines is located? Which folder?
<mbruzek> jpds motu?
<jpds> mbruzek: Nevermind, you're in -devel.
<kern_v_> jnhghy: Yes found it! http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_reset_a_root_password
<kern_v_> ON Reset Password Using a Fedora CD/DVD
<jirido> I seting up postfix on ubuntu server and wonder whats good or nessesary with running postfix in chroot?
<kern_v_> jnhghy: you will use the same idea
<kern_v_> jnhghy: you will mount your / partiton
<ikonia> jirido: it depends on your needs
<kern_v_> jnhghy: and then you chroot to it
<jnhghy> kern_v_: thanks
<N3w_Com3r> some1 help me
<kern_v_> jnhghy: and then you can do whatever you want with your permissions
<kern_v_> jnhghy: =D hope it works
<jnhghy> kern_v_: got it, thanks a lot!
<ikonia> jirido: posfix has a chroot function, so you don't actually have to setup a chroot
<jirido> Well i would like to have mail and get logwatch to send me mails .. What do that say about my needs?
<ikonia> there is a jail function for it out of the box
<N3w_Com3r> kern_v
<N3w_Com3r> can i ask somthin
<maybefbi> WTF is this:
<maybefbi> -A ufw-before-input -d 224.0.0.251/32 -p udp -m udp --dport 5353 -j ACCEPT
<maybefbi> -A ufw-before-input -d 239.255.255.250/32 -p udp -m udp --dport 1900 -j ACCEPT
<jirido> yes but then i have to set saslauth to that chrooted directory
<cfhowlett> Lixumux, http://oi57.tinypic.com/2w53cxj.jpg
<jirido> And how then when iset up xmpp
<kern_v_> N3w_Com3r: sure
<ikonia> jirido: try to use lamp instead
<ikonia> jirido: xmpp is self contained and thus not really anything to do with ubuntu
<jirido> Instead of what?
<ikonia> xmpp
<ikonia> use lamp instead of xmmp
<jirido> well i thought xmmp used saslauth
<ikonia> sorry - misis-read
<ikonia> read it as xampp
<ikonia> sorry
<jirido> and how can i use lamp for sip or jabber?
<ikonia> my fault
<jirido> ahh
<jirido> Ok
<jirido> Is it for security postfix is run in their jail?
<ikonia> jirido: its an option to use it for security
<ikonia> doesn't always make it more secure
<ikonia> got to work out what is best for your needs
<jirido> In #postfix they mentioned using Dovecot SASL ( I have not looked in to it yet) to not have to change saslauths default pasword dir to live in postfix chroot.. do you also se this as the way to go?
<ikonia> dovecot is seperate to postfix though
<ikonia> thats a seperate function
<ikonia> need to seperate out your MTA and then $other functions
<N3w_Com3r> what is the use of iwconfig
<N3w_Com3r> what is the use of iwconfig
<somsip> N3w_Com3r: configure wireless connections
<N3w_Com3r> how
<genii> N3w_Com3r: Whenever you are unsure what a command does, you can do: man command-name
<somsip> N3w_Com3r: man iwconfig
<momomomomo> Morning all, I’ve got some weird issues with dependency management on ubuntu / mariadb - can’t upgrade the client and can’t upgrade the server. Can’t also upgrade the client-core. Not sure what to do - ideas? https://gist.github.com/momer/8d89ca7853b66a942d88
<N3w_Com3r> lo no wireless extension
<N3w_Com3r> etho no wireless extension
<somsip> !info mariadb
<ubottu> Package mariadb does not exist in utopic
<somsip> momomomomo: so where did you get it from?
<N3w_Com3r> what does it mean
<N3w_Com3r> iwconfig
<genii> !info mariadb-common
<ubottu> mariadb-common (source: mariadb-5.5): MariaDB common metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.41-1ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 13 kB, installed size 65 kB
<N3w_Com3r> what to do w/ that
<genii> somsip: The packages are like mariadb-client and mariadb-server
<somsip> momomomomo: genii: ah - so it is an official package then?
<kern_v_> N3w_Com3r: it is a programm used only for configuring wireless connections
<momomomomo> one sec :O
<N3w_Com3r> yeah right
<Reventlov> Hello.
<kern_v_> N3w_Com3r: that's that no more no less
<kern_v_> N3w_Com3r: it is a command line program
<N3w_Com3r> but i dont know how configure
<somsip> momomomomo: so surely, you just apt-get install mariadb-common and it will pull the others in? Or do you ahve a reason to only upgrade -server?
<N3w_Com3r> cause my 1st time
<kern_v_> N3w_Com3r: ok but you are connected to the internet otherwise you wouldnt be talking here right
<N3w_Com3r> yup
<N3w_Com3r> so
<kern_v_> N3w_Com3r: so whtas your purpose
<N3w_Com3r> what is the 1st move to navigate a wifi
<Reventlov> Let's say I installed ubuntu 14.04 alongside with windows 8, in uefi mode. My computer still boot on windows because of the uefi, or I don't know why. I can launch grub after a  cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<momomomomo> somsip: mariadb common is installed
<momomomomo> but apt-get upgrade (no package) tosses up an error about the client
<genii> momomomomo: Did you install package for each just called mariadb-client and mariadb-server or did you install the specific version like mariadb-server-5.5 or mariadb-client-5.5  ? If you used specific version then it will just stick at that one. If you have mariadb-client and mariadb-server those will always be later versions
<N3w_Com3r> kern_v
<Reventlov> Still, with grub, I cannot boot with windows, no message is shown
<jirido> ikonia: Thank you
<momomomomo> genii: I believe it’s just a mariadb-common install
<Reventlov> I get back to the grub menu
<N3w_Com3r> that is a project
<kern_v_> N3w_Com3r: unfortunatly there is no easy answer to your question
<somsip> momomomomo: yes, but you're doing an upgrade on -server only. Does -common need updating to bring in the dependencies for the new version of -server?
<kern_v_> N3w_Com3r: you can read further here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_network_configuration
<Reventlov> what can I do ?
<genii> momomomomo: May want to do like sudo apt-get install --reinstall mariadb-client
<N3w_Com3r> no shortcut at all
<momomomomo> somsip: eh I was trying those because the upgrade with no package specified failed;
<momomomomo> mariadb common throws an error about the client as well - genii will try
<N3w_Com3r> cause tommorow it will pass it
<somsip> momomomomo: apt-get install mariadb-common, I would think
<momomomomo> somsip: I already have mariadb-common.
 * genii wanders back to work for a bit
<momomomomo> https://gist.github.com/momer/8d89ca7853b66a942d88 updated
<momomomomo> no dice on the mariadb-client reinstall; one sec I’ll post dpkg -s for each
<somsip> momomomomo: apt-get install will install any updates
<momomomomo> somsip: breaks - one sec I’ll gist the recent attempts
<NWA> hey what's up my meh
<Rory> Hi Rory_ could you please check your IRC client to make sure it isn't trying to authenticate repeatedly to my Freenode account? Many thanks.
<kern_v_> N3w_Com3r: in case u already have an configuration file u can type 'nmcli con up uuid' where uuid you substitute for the wireless connection uuid
<momomomomo> somsip: updated :https://gist.github.com/momer/8d89ca7853b66a942d88
<kern_v_> N3w_Com3r: a tip for the future maybe ;)
<N3w_Com3r> thank a lot kern,i awe u lot
<kern_v_> N3w_Com3r: that might also help you http://askubuntu.com/questions/294257/connect-to-wifi-network-through-ubuntu-terminal
<momomomomo> Guess I’ll give the -f a shot… seems quite wack though
<kern_v_> N3w_Com3r: happy to help =)
<herrkin> hello community, I have been having problems doing postgresql backups with crontab in ubuntu
<herrkin> can anybody help me find out my problem?
<somsip> !details | herrkin
<ubottu> herrkin: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mysupper> :)
<herrkin> I have a file which does the backup part
<herrkin> if I call it directly it runs and works fine
<somsip> herrkin: does it use environmental variables?
<herrkin> if I do crontab it seems to work while I am in session
<herrkin> if i leave it it doesnt work
<herrkin> let me check the file
<somsip> momomomomo: sorry, can't find much. My experience to fixing things like that is to force it, but that's not always the best recommendation
<mysupper> herrkin: you remind me of my fault backing up sql using logrotate on group writable directory.
<momomomomo> somsip: force seemed to work, I’ll know in a little bit here :/
<somsip> k
<herrkin> I use this export PGUSER=postgres export PGPASSWORD
<MortezaE> Hi, how read package description via apt-get or dpkg ?
<somsip> !paste | herrkin (lets see it, remove passwords first)
<ubottu> herrkin (lets see it, remove passwords first): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<herrkin> somsip, I dont understand
<herrkin> you need a gist?
<herrkin> or pastebin?
<somsip> herrkin: paste it somewhere.
<herrkin> ok
<herrkin> somsip, this is whats in the file
<herrkin> http://pastebin.com/hk9tQiWM
<somsip> herrkin: I'd put a full path on pg_dump (like you did with /bin/date) and check the writability of paths to /home/backup.log and /location* as unusual to use these
<somsip> herrkin: but I have no idea if just exporting user/pass will be picked up by pg_dump. So maybe there is a way to specify these on the command line, or in a config file
<herrkin> as I mentioned it works when I just run the file
<somsip> herrkin: as mentioned, crontab doesn't use the login environment in the same way
<herrkin> and if I do a crontab it also works
<somsip> herrkin: so in what way is it failing?
<herrkin> but.. if I am logged out some times it wont work
<herrkin> I have no way to figure out whats going on
<mysupper> curious, I wonder the crontab contents of him.
<mysupper> maybe hibernated?
<herrkin> its a server, it has to remain running
<herrkin> Ill paste my crontab line now
<mysupper> if hyper-loaded can show that kind of behaviour.
<mysupper> and also check cron logs.
<herrkin> how do I see those logs?
<mysupper> var/log/syslog
<herrkin> I just tried the cron to see if I logged out it worked
<herrkin> it didnt
<mysupper> tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep CRON
<herrkin> Feb 12 11:23:01 saecoserver CRON[16454]: (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<herrkin> right after the call to the file
<bipul> !package mysql
<bipul> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<realBigfoot> alright gentleman... what graphical shell, do you guys use ?
<bipul> !apt-cache mysql
<herrkin> whats that bipul ?
<somsip> bipul: use !info and !find
<Rory> !ot | realBigfoot
<ubottu> realBigfoot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bipul> !info mysql
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in utopic
<realBigfoot> Rory: is this offtopic ?
<realBigfoot> I was reading this -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-kinds-of-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available
<bipul> !find mysql
<ubottu> Found: bacula-common-mysql, bacula-common-mysql-dbg, bacula-director-mysql, bacula-director-mysql-dbg, bacula-sd-mysql, bacula-sd-mysql-dbg, libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libdatetime-format-mysql-perl, libdbd-mysql, libdbd-mysql-perl (and 160 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mysql&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<Rory> realBigfoot: If everybody replied to your question then support queries would be drowned out. It's also bait for a flameware.
<herrkin> mysupper, somsip any idea?
<Rory> flamewar*
<realBigfoot> Rory: i was wondering if there are more people who do not use unity or else... but ok then... thanks
<Rory> realBigfoot: I wasn't trying to be mean, I really did mean to ask it in #ubuntu-offtopic, you will get the discussion you want
<herrkin> somsip, mysupper , this is the line I am unsing in my crontab : 23 11 * * *   /usr/local/bin/backup
<realBigfoot> Rory: ;) ok thanks ....
<andril> hello
<andril> just did an update to nvidia drivers and had to revert back to default drivers now grub is gone and i get a orange screen
<andril> any help?
<realBigfoot> Rory: I sent there the msg... and you were right.. now it became a war
<Rory> called it
<farzeen> Hi, in gtk 3, the comboboxes dropdown icons are missing and an invalid icon shown. How to get rid of this? See screenshot of gtk3-demo
<farzeen> http://pbrd.co/1E4vs2F
<ahmed__> sd
<ahmed__> efgrg
<farzeen> what?
<newuser> how to completely save this page locally ? ----> http://www.spmcil.com/SPMCIL/UploadDocument/O-Book/MumbaiMintBook.html
<ahmed__> asmaa
<sergio__> hello all
<farzeen> hi sergio
<farzeen> can u help me?
<dupingping> hi everybody
<farzeen> hi dupingping, could you pls help me?
<dupingping> please explain me your problem.
<sergio__> know of any distribution that Panasonic Toughbook work me
<farzeen> In gtk 3, the comboboxes dropdown icons are missing and an invalid icon shown. How to get rid of this? See screenshot of gtk3-demo
<farzeen> http://pbrd.co/1E4vs2F
<farzeen> See this too : http://pbrd.co/1E4wETr
<dupingping> it's ubuntu?
<farzeen> yes. Ubuntu Gnome 14.10
<farzeen> upgraded to Gnome 3.14 and gtk 3.14
<dupingping> i think that it's normal.
<farzeen> normal?
<dupingping> yes
<valleydaddy78> hello
<valleydaddy78> i need some one to go in and fix my wifi for me please ive been to the forums and i just cant do it please no hassle just help please
<farzeen> See this:http://pbrd.co/1E4xAYa and this too:http://pbrd.co/1E4xMGH
<OerHeks> farzeen, if you use a PPA for Gnome 3.14 , contact the PPA owner?
<ObrienDave> valleydaddy78, and what EXACTLY does the wi-fi do or not do?
<farzeen> so, won't you guys be able to help?
<valleydaddy78> it doesnt register on my list of networking
<OerHeks> sergio__, which toughbook? cf18/cf19/ .. cf28 ?
<farzeen> dupingping, did you say that the black rectangle with a red circle meaning invalid is normal?
<valleydaddy78> the hard and soft are both unblocked
<ObrienDave> valleydaddy78, is the router broadcasting the SSID?
<valleydaddy78> the propriataries and not listed
<erichf> HEllo, what is the best way to go about installing tmux 1.9 on ubuntu 14.04?
<dupingping> farzeen, i could not found any problem as you.
<erichf> I came across this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tmux/1.9-6ubuntu1
<valleydaddy78> no its not fuctioning at all
<farzeen> let me highlight.. pls hold on
<ObrienDave> valleydaddy78, can any other device connect to the router?
<erichf> Also, https://gist.github.com/shime/5706655
<valleydaddy78> yes my android and iphone are connected just fine
<valleydaddy78> and my winblows pc connected fine
<iCHAIT> hello all
<iCHAIT> I am using a MacBook Air(early 2014 model) having 4 GB of RAM and 256 GB SSD running OS X Yosemite 10.10.1
<iCHAIT> I want to install Ubuntu on it and compile a version of Ubuntu kernel as a part of my college assignment,I also want to disable some pre installed modules and make some small modules like multiplication,addition,subtraction of two numbers and insert this module into the kernel and subsequently be able to remove it!!
<iCHAIT> What would be best suited for me, dual booting Ubuntu or installing Ubuntu via virtual box ??
<ObrienDave> valleydaddy78, are you having trouble with a laptop?
<valleydaddy78> pavilion g6
<valleydaddy78> hp
<farzeen> dupingping: here it is:http://pbrd.co/1E4yK5Z
<NikolaiToryzin> iCHAIT: Use a tool like vmware or parallels
<ObrienDave> valleydaddy78, what is the internal wi-fi adapter model?
<valleydaddy78> r8169
<NikolaiToryzin> iCHAIT: Dual-booting can ruin both installs if you don't know what you're doing and Ubuntu doesn't support all the hardware on the latest MBA ootb
<NikolaiToryzin> Read: The Linux kernel doesn't yet
<valleydaddy78> mii                    13934  1 r8169
<iCHAIT> @NIkolaiToryzin: By vmware you mean virtual box??RIGHT??
<ObrienDave> valleydaddy78, http://askubuntu.com/questions/501550/driver-r8169-of-realtek
<farzeen> dupingping: see this too http://pbrd.co/1E4zoQZ
<NikolaiToryzin> iCHAIT: Personally, virtualbox sucks.
<NikolaiToryzin> But whatever you want to use
<NikolaiToryzin> I meant vmware player though
<iCHAIT> NikolaiToryzin,
<NikolaiToryzin> Yes?
<iCHAIT> have u played around with the module??
<iCHAIT> through vmware
<iCHAIT> coz thats my main concern
<agent_white> iCHAIT: Virtualbox/VMware until you find a nice OS you enjoy,then dual boot. Don't listen to nitpicks on vbox/vmware at this point, as they won't matter to you.
<NikolaiToryzin> Module?
<valleydaddy78> i ran the command what do i do now
<NikolaiToryzin> iCHAIT: I'd play with the parallels trial for a bit personally.
<iCHAIT> the different ubuntu modules..
<NikolaiToryzin> agent_white: On his MBA I wouldn't risk trying to dual-boot
<NikolaiToryzin> Ubuntu will try to shove grub or so
<agent_white> For an MBA? I would expect dual-booting would be a piece of cake.
<NikolaiToryzin> Something on and it won't boot either OS so he'd need to install refind
<agent_white> Both, rather.
<NikolaiToryzin> And I've heard mixed things about getting refind on 10.10
<agent_white> But I was saying dual-booting for just his own purposes. For testing, easily use a VM.
<valleydaddy78> i ran the command what do i do now
<NikolaiToryzin> iCHAIT: VMs are great for that
<jin_baba> can you save the session in xchat?
<NikolaiToryzin> On the plus side you can't break your system by installing a broken kernel you compiled
<jin_baba> like you can save the open tabs in the browser
<agent_white> jin_baba: As in you would like to re-connect to the same server and channels each time you open xchat?
<jin_baba> exactly
<krux> jin_baba: you would have to autoconnect each server your wanting to connect to.. and set the channels to autojoin
<iCHAIT> In terms of working around with pre installed modules and with my own modules VM would be a better option?? @Nikolai@agent_white ??
<jin_baba> alright thanks
<agent_white> jin_baba: Check out the "edit" pane in the network list.
<agent_white> There should be a checkbox for autoconnect, as well as an "autojoin channels" tab.
<agent_white> iCHAIT: Correct. Simply, a VM is good for experimentation. That's what you need.
<patricelafrance> p.lafrance.plancher.professionnel@hotmail.com
<andril> any help with grub?
<jin_baba> @agent_white I have checked auto connect in edit server screen but i dont see autojoin channels. What am I missing?
<rodrigograca31> I have a .img file with 8GBs... but I want to write it to a 4GB sdcard... It has 8GB because was created using "dd" and copied the blank space... so, how can I remove this blank space?
<agent_white> jin_baba: http://xchat.org/faq/#q22
<iCHAIT>  And by using VM there will be no need to install refind @agent_white??
<agent_white> iCHAIT: I don't know what refind is.
<agent_white> iCHAIT: I suggest you look into: booting a VM from an image, and customizing an image.
<NikolaiToryzin> iCHAIT: with a vm you don't need refind
<Guest57050> всем привет)
<krux> agent_white: you gotta add each channel you want to autojoin Network list then select server then edit then on the top right corner i believe you should see a Add remove edit
<krux> opps i meant jin_baba
<krux> :)
<krux> click on the autojoin channels tab.. and click add..
<designbybeck_> When you are using a dialog box, is there a way to Show/Sort by Type? I only see Name, Size, Modified ???
<D0C-saintly> W: GPG error: https://download.01.org trusty InRelease: The following signatures <- is this a known issue?
<iCHAIT> agent_white, NikolaiToryzin
<iCHAIT> Thanks
<NikolaiToryzin> agent_white: It's a special bootloader for EFI systems (mostly just Macs) that let's you boot multiple OSes correctly, bios emulation, etc
<NikolaiToryzin> By the way
<jin_baba> I think I understand now
<N3w_Com3r> how do i configure my wireless pci card and my rtl8187b card in terminal
<jin_baba> Let me try this out
<agent_white> NikolaiToryzin: Ahhh! Never heard of it.
<N3w_Com3r> how do i configure my wireless pci card and my rtl8187b card in terminal
<N3w_Com3r> how do i configure my wireless pci card and my rtl8187b card in terminal
<jin_baba> Its working wohoo! :P
<jin_baba> Thanks guys, you are always helpful.
<OerHeks> D0C-saintly, please don't use those intel drivers, it will wreck your system
<agent_white> jin_baba: \o/
<N3w_Com3r> which 1
<N3w_Com3r> my wireless pci card u mean
<studentttu> hey
<molgrum> how do i know if mono (for wine) is installed on my system?
<studentttu> I was installing silverlight mod to my ubuntu, and i fced something up and i cant get update anymore apt-get update E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 5 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list E: The list of sources could not be read.
<studentttu> How can i fix it?
<ObrienDave> OerHeks, ummm, what's wrong with the Intel drivers?
<D0C-saintly> OerHeks: well, once there are AC capable drivers outside of Intel i'll be happy to not use them :)
<Bashing-om> studentttu: open the file with admin privivilegs :  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list ; and fix that line . If not apparent, post to pastebin and we see what we can do .
<D0C-saintly> and aside from that, my apt-get upgrade is still flagging a bunch of packages saying they can't be verified
<dupingping> ubuntu is maintaining compiz now?
<ObrienDave> D0C-saintly, you need to update the GPG keys
<OerHeks> ObrienDave, intel drivers from that site are bad.
<D0C-saintly> ObrienDave: how do I do that?
<Bashing-om> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<studentttu> Bashing-om:  can you paste your sources.list.d somewhere? for some reason i have "deb http://.." stuff there
<OerHeks> D0C-saintly, ObrienDave if you really want newer drivers, use https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Bashing-om> studentttu: Sure I will... be aware tht firectory will only contain 3rd party source fetches,. stand by .
<Bashing-om> studentttu: My 3rd party directory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10190859/ .
<ObrienDave> D0C-saintly, you need to get the signing key from each ppa and import from the keyserver
<studentttu> Bashing-om:  aa okay thanks. These deb stuff must be some useless debian stuff. i deleted it and it works now
<p3rror> hello
<p3rror> I run virtualbox on my ubuntu box
<p3rror> I need to configure ip forwarding using ufw
<p3rror> how can I do that
<ObrienDave> D0C-saintly, check into Y PPA Manager
<Bashing-om> studentttu: :) ... not a good idea to mix distro sources . Always, always check the ubuntu software repository for anything you want/need .
<pagios_> how can i force all connections stuck in netstat -an to die
<D0C-saintly> @.@ wis this because of the heatbleed nonsense?
<D0C-saintly> Seems it will be easier to just re-install Ubuntu than deal with that.
<ObrienDave> Y PPA Manager can import all of the keys you need at once
<chebit> hi guys, I want install slowmovideo, but I can't
<chebit> some idea?
<chebit> E: Unable to locate package slowmovideo
<chebit> I add PPA
<chebit> but not work
<ObrienDave> did you "update" after adding the PPA?
<Nixus> have you done "sudo apt-get update"?
<chebit> yes
<Nixus> does it say that here is an error with your ppa?
<chebit> I update, I think that PPA is incorrect, but I have not been able to laceae another
<BluesKaj> chebit, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:brousselle/slowmovideo ?
<chebit> BluesKaj: yes I have ubuntu 14.04
<chebit> Ok, I found this "The latest supported ppa is for 13.10."
<chebit> plot
<D0C-saintly> is there an apt-get for Y PPA?
<ObrienDave> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/y-ppa-manager
<D0C-saintly> ObrienDave: found that page, but it's not i nthe package manager?
<k1l_> D0C-saintly: y ppa manager is a 3rd party tool. its not from ubuntu
<k1l_> D0C-saintly: or what do you want/have an issue with?
<D0C-saintly> Can I ask y does it have a silly name? (pun intended)
<k1l_> no need for puns.
<D0C-saintly> k1l_: apt-get update/upgrade are complaining about signatures.
<k1l_> please pastebin the whole command and output and show the link here
<D0C-saintly> mm, I appreciate the help, but this is already more time than I intended to spend onthis.
<D0C-saintly> I'll google this later, or just wipe the machine and start fresh with something else. thanks.
<newuser> how to completely save this page locally ? ----> http://www.spmcil.com/SPMCIL/UploadDocument/O-Book/MumbaiMintBook.html
<k1l_> ok, then start a blog for your ranting bevause this is not the place for it if you dont seek support anyway, thanks
<D0C-saintly> That wasn't a rant :)
<ObrienDave> *rolls eyes, throws up hands and walks away*
<sebalicious> Has anyone had any success building fglrx 14.12 on the 14.9 kernel?
<newuser_> how to completely save this page locally ?? ----
<newuser_> how to completely save this page locally ?? ----> http://www.spmcil.com/SPMCIL/UploadDocument/P-Book/MumbaiMintBook.html
<NegativeFlare> newuser_: wget it?
<k1l_> newuser_: use wget? or any browser plugin you like. or use the browser "save site"
<newuser_> NegativeFlare: yes, no use
<newuser_> k1l_: wget did not save the page content plus I also tried maff and unmht plugins for firefox but to no avail
<OerHeks> newuser_, it is a flash thing, hard to wget
<OerHeks> newuser_, you can print it
<newuser_> OerHeks: I dont wanna print it, saving it as html is what I wanna do
<OerHeks> newuser_, no go, goodluck.
<nessessary129> newuser_, Ctrl+S will save a page on your system if you are using firefox or chrome etc.
<newuser_> nessessary129: ctrl+s is not working on the page, but doing save as...from file menu of the toolbar is also of no help
<nessessary129> oh
<Guest50405> hi there
<newuser_> plz open the page and suggest something
<nessessary129> newuser_, save its source
<newuser_> nessessary129: how ?
<sebalicious> newuser... can you not just print to PDF ??
<newuser_> sebalicious: I have other uses for its html file, printing is not needed
<sebalicious> Oh sorry, just read up. You need to save the .SWF
<nessessary129> right click then view page source
<newuser_> ok, now
<nessessary129> then Ctrl+A copy to text editor
<sebalicious> http://pastebin.com/96vmmV1a
<sebalicious> I just did that lol
<treker> hello, how do I specify the location I want my tar ball to be created?
<sebalicious> I was slightly too slow I see ;)
<nessessary129> newuser_, works?
<agent_white> treker: `tar --create --file foo.tar /path/to/location`
<agent_white> treker: See `man tar` and search for "create" via `/create`
<treker> agent_white: thank you
<cabel> I'm hoping someone could help me. I have a Windows uefi and gpt system with Android-x86 installed. I would like to install grub2 bootloader from ubuntu. How can I do this using the live cd?
<EriC^^> !lostgrub | cabel
<EriC^^> !grub | cabel
<ubottu> cabel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Sivik> has anyone ever seen where you have ati drives with ubuntu 14.04 and using multiple monitors, that your mouse cursor would show up on some monitors but not all
<cabel> I never had grub. I do not want to install ubuntu, I just want to use it's grub bootloader
<EriC^^> cabel: it should apply the same as reinstalling grub from a live usb after windows demolishes it
<EriC^^> ( i guess )
<treker> agent_white:  tar cvpzf backup`date +"%m_%d_%Y"`.tgz /backups --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /               the c flag is just for create an archive? I want with this command add so the tar ball places on another location
<cabel> Unfortunately, it doesn't look like that's the case "this only works to reinstall to MBR of a working system"
<cabel> I don't have an mbr or a working ubuntu system
<treker> agent_white: I run the script in a directory and wants it to be in /backups
<Paddy_NI> I have ssh access to my tower pc which is upstairs sitting at the login screen (Ubuntu 14.10).  As I am being lazy is there any way I can have it login so that I done have to go upstairs?
<EriC^^> cabel: of course it assumes you're booting something with grub..
<Paddy_NI> VNC used to be an option before it got b0rked on Ubuntu 14.04
<Pantsu> Paddy_NI: uhm, ssh does log in
<Pantsu> that is the whole point of it
<EriC^^> cabel: in your case it would be Android_x86 , assuming the same procedure of installing grub can be applied ( mounting the filesystems, virtual fs, chrooting and installing grub )
<Pantsu> don't have to be logged locally on the remote machine before you ssh in
<genii> cabel: You probably want instead something like the Super Grub Disk
<EriC^^> cabel: dont know dude, give it a shot, you're talking about installing grub to a phone or what here?
<Paddy_NI> Pantsu, Oh yes I know but it does not allow you to initiate vpn connections or start Transmission on the remote comp so that I can use "transmission remote" on this laptop to access it
<agent_white> treker: Yes, -c creates. Why don't you try it out and see what happens?
<Paddy_NI> Pantsu, Well aware of that
<Pantsu> uhm wrong?
<Pantsu> you can start transmission just fine on the remote
<Paddy_NI> Pantsu, Yes but not the vpn
<Pantsu> same with openvpn and whatever
<OerHeks> Paddy_NI, let that tower autologin? so you have to go upstairs one time
<cabel> I'm just trying to dual boot a 2 in 1 PC that came pre-loaded with windows 8 and I installed android-x86 to it
<treker> agent_white: but I already have the cvpzf switches :/
<Paddy_NI> OerHeks, The keyring still needs manual input
<agent_white> Paddy_NI: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<agent_white> Paddy_NI: You need to remove the password from the keyring.
<Pantsu> Paddy_NI: 2 factor
<EriC^^> cabel: i think it should work then, if you can chroot into the installation, then install grub there using it's package manager or ..
<agent_white> treker: Correct!
<siente> Hello guys, how to install gnome on ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<Pantsu> Paddy_NI: then you can safely unlock it over the network
<treker> agent_white: kk :(
<agent_white> treker: That is fine! :) It looks OK to me. What happens when you run it?
<Pantsu> Paddy_NI: or you can do fun things with pam
<Paddy_NI> Pantsu, The keyring storing the VPN credentials unlocks when you graphically login
<Pantsu> Paddy_NI: you can change that to do it when you do a cli login too
<Paddy_NI> Pantsu, really?
<Paddy_NI> brb.. oven is beeping at me
<Pantsu> sure, unless the vpn client is insane
<OerHeks> ssh into your oven :-D
<Pantsu> what keyring is it using?
<Pantsu> or does it have it's own?
<OerHeks> lazyness-fix is in progress
<Paddy_NI> OerHeks, lol
<Paddy_NI> Pantsu, Which ever Ubuntu uses by default
<Paddy_NI> seahorse I think
<treker> agent_white: the command works fine I am wondering if there is a way to specifu in tar where I want the tar ball to be saved. Right now it is saved in the same driectory where I have the script
<Paddy_NI> Pantsu, And is your method for starting transmission remotely involving "export DISPLAY:0" by chance?
<Pantsu> you can use pam to unlock/start the gnome keyring
<Pantsu> Paddy_NI: no
<Paddy_NI> Pantsu, Cool
<Pantsu> Paddy_NI: transmission have a server/client architecture
<Paddy_NI> Pantsu, I have the cli client installed also
<Pantsu> you just run the deamon on the remote and controll it using transmission-cli or transmission-web
<Paddy_NI> Pantsu, I like this :-)
<newuser_> saving page source is not working
<Paddy_NI> Pantsu, I now need to figure out this pam thing
<agent_white> treker: Is it saved in "
<agent_white> treker: "/backups" ?
<Pantsu> Paddy_NI: https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeKeyring/Pam/Manual
<agent_white> Paddy_NI: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME_Keyring#PAM_method  -- as well.
<Paddy_NI> agent_white, Pantsu thank you, I have some reading to do
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<siente> Hello guys, If I have installed Ubuntu 14.04.01 LTS and I want to change my graphic environment to gnome how can I do it?
<Pantsu> siente: aptitude install gnome-desktop or whtever  and select it at the login screen?
<ObrienDave> ^^^
<treker> agent_white: no it is saved in the directory I run the script which is not /backups
<agent_white> treker: Which directory is that?
<treker> agent_white: ~/scripts
<agent_white> treker: Hm.
<agent_white> treker: Try adding `-C /path/to/dir`
<siente> Pantsu, gnome-desktop-environment?
<siente> Pantsu, apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment?
<Pantsu> whatever the group is named this week
<Pantsu> group/metapackage
<agent_white> treker: Or, ensure the VERY last argument in that command is the path to where you want it saved.
<agent_white> `tar -cvf foo.tar /path/to/directory/`
<agent_white> erm
<agent_white> Rather!
<agent_white> I take that back, just use -C
<agent_white> :)
<quackgyver> Can someone explain why so-called "Chrome apps" end up in the Ubuntu launcher bar? I thought Chrome apps were supposed to run from within Chrome, but they seem to behave like native apps?
<quackgyver> I'm not big on Chrome
<quackgyver> so this confuses me
<quackgyver> can someone explain?
<treker> agent_white: didn't work  | tar cvpzf backup`date +"%m_%d_%Y"`.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /home -C /backups |
<treker> agent_white: just dont want to use the mv command all the time, never understand how to save the tar ball in another directory
<newuser_> EriC^^: you there ?
<pbx> how can i see what passwords have been stored for the wifi routers i use? i can't find them in Password & Keys...  running 14.04 FWIW
<agent_white> treker: `tar cvpzf /path/to/backup`date...`.tgz
<agent_white> treker: Include the full path in the name of the tarball.
<Bashing-om> pbx: I look in the router's set up page to find what I have set for a password .
<agent_white> quackgyver: `~/.local/share/applications/` -- in that folder, shortcuts should be labeled "chrome-*.desktop"
<quackgyver> agent_white: well why do they appear as desktop apps at all?
<quackgyver> is this a standard thing with chrome or what
<agent_white> quackgyver: Check out /usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop,  there should be settings in there like "desktop entry", etc... just commend them out.
<agent_white> quackgyver: As to why? God knows. ;)  It's annoying though.
<quackgyver> well i like it
<quackgyver> im just trying to understand it
<quackgyver> exactly what chrome apps are
<agent_white> quackgyver: Oh! Well then nice! :)
<k1l_> quackgyver: its called "webapps". you can shut them down in the systemsettings or unity-tweak-tool
<quackgyver> and whether it happens on other systems
<quackgyver> k1l_: okay
<quackgyver> so where else are they supposed to show up
<quackgyver> by default
<quackgyver> in most systems
<quackgyver> inside chrome?
<agent_white> quackgyver: Chrome isn't always fully killed  when you close it, so the icons can lingeras well.
<quackgyver> also, is "webapps" some kind of standards thing
<ObrienDave> good question. seems they open chrome to run anyway
<agent_white> quackgyver: Yes.
<quackgyver> or just a chrome thing
<quackgyver> ah ok
<treker> agent_white: It worked =) thank you sir
<agent_white> Cheers!
<jin_baba> jinHi! I need help decoding a base64 php file. Can anybody help? Sorry if its irrelevant.
<pbx> jin_baba, my guess is that stack overflow will have some good tips for you
<mbcx2> Hello, I installed Ubuntu and the internet is too slow on it. I tried almost every tutorial out there but it doesn't help. I should be getting 30 mbps but I am getting just 0.5  mbps. I am using firefox, disabled ipv6 everywhere and a ton of things, didn't help me. Here is my ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/JmdT6Ct1 My lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net: http://pastebin.com/MtfxXmdH My lsmod: http://pastebin.com/acLVKAi6. I appreciate your hel
<agent_white> jin_baba: "adsljkadsf"
<agent_white> jin_baba: "adsljkadsf" | base64 --decode
<OEP> mbcx2: how are you testing throughput?
<mbcx2> I use speedtest, do you mean?
<OEP> mbcx2: ok
<mbcx2> what do you mean*
<OEP> mbcx2: does "dig +short example.com" take a long time to run?
<Pantsu> wifi?
<mbcx2> ok :)
<mbcx2> no, quick
<mbcx2> almost instant
<Pantsu> mbcx2: btw http://inai.de/2008/02/19
<OEP> mbcx2: ok, just making sure DNS is not the problem
<mbcx2> Using opendns which is setup on the router
<mbcx2> all other computers are working fine and fast
<pbx> Bashing-om, it's not my router.  example scenario: i am at a cafe and the guy next to me wants to know the password and i don't remember it
<OEP> mbcx2: They are all wireless clients too?
<agent_white> So you go up and ask the person at the counter.
<mbcx2> yes, I am using WRT1900AC, which is a beast wifi too
<winterchillz> lol @ agent_white
<pbx> agent_white, obviously the system is storing it. i'm looking for an answer from someone who knows where.
<OerHeks> pbx check your keys & passwords then
<Thhunder> hi guys, someone can help me out to update an old 6.06 release ? i followed the guide and if i "do-release-upgrade" it fails with some errors
<mbcx2> still having problems on this specific computer, when I had windows 8 I had no problems. this might not be a driver error
<jin_baba> Here is the file if you want to have a look: (dont worry its tinypaste link) http://tny.cz/ae90d311
<pbx> OerHeks, as i said, i did, and i don't see it there.  typing the ssid in the search box returns nothing
<agent_white> pbx: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<pbx> i may be Doing It Wrong
<agent_white> Check there
 * pbx checks there
<OEP> mbcx2: if you can use iperf to test how your local net performs that might be helpful to diagnose
<agent_white> Though, it should not be storing it in cleartext... that is a GOOD thing it does not.
<pbx> agent_white, ha, yes, it's there in cleartext, though only rw by root. thanks much
<agent_white> pbx: Cheers. Make sure if you want it hidden, to uncheck "all users can connect to this network" in the wifi channel's options.
<mbcx2> I have no idea how to use iperf, this is the only computer I have installed linux currently working too.
<agent_white> pbx: It IS a security flaw... at least, ensure your  home wifi isn't in there ;)
<mbcx2> my other windows computer which is connected over wifi is working fast, OEP.
<Paddy_NI> agent_white, Pantsu No harm to you guys but thus far I am still correct and you are wrong. This has me exactly back where I left of
<Pantsu> Paddy_NI: ?
<Paddy_NI> I should have perhaps explained with more detail
<agent_white> Paddy_NI: You want, when the computer starts up, to bypass the login splash screen and auto-login to a user, as well as bypass your SSH key, correct?
<agent_white> I suggest, removing the SSH key/keyring key, and enabling auto-login.
<OEP> mbcx2: not sure, are things besides speedtest slow as well?
<Paddy_NI> agent_white, Wrong
<mbcx2> yes, web browsing is killing me
<agent_white> mbcx2: Are you sure your driver is the most recent?
<agent_white> Paddy_NI: Alrighty, re-explain then. Not sure how we got it off by THAT far. ;)
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<plop_> plop
<agent_white> polp
<plop_> hello guys
<agent_white> \o
<mbcx2> not sure, on software & updates I don't see it on "Aditional drivers"
<Paddy_NI> The Wife has just come home, I shall serve the dinner :-)
<Paddy_NI> rb
<Paddy_NI> brb
<plop_> have a good diner paddy
<siente> Hello guys, how to configure web server on ubuntu 14.04.01 LTS?
<agent_white> mbcx2: What is the output of `readlink /sys/class/net/wlan0/device/driver` ?
<plop_> salut
<plop_> des français y en a
<plop_> ??????????????
<mbcx2> ../../../../bus/pci/drivers/rt2800pci
<OerHeks> !fr | plop
<ubottu> plop: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<agent_white> siente: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-14-04
<OEP> mbcx2: you aren't the only one it seems https://www.google.com/search?q=rt2800pci+slow
<agent_white> mbcx2: Alrighty, so the driver is rt2800pci driver is installed.
<OerHeks> mbcx2, i blame it on wireless N, trottle back to B/G
<mbcx2> So I replace the wireless drive on my computer?
<OerHeks> mbcx2, no, just use the setting in networkmanager
<mbcx2> ah ok :)
<Bashing-om> Thhunder: Upgrade from 6.06 ! Verry long hard road,  most likely not to succeed. To much has changed from then. Highly recommneded to do a clean fresh install of 14.04 .
<krom3> Hello! I got a new cheap keyboard and everything works fine in windows, but when Im in ubuntu the Ctrl and Alt keys register as L_SHIFT.
<krom3> I was going to try editing it with xmodmap, but when I used xev I realized all the keys were registering exactly the same.
<thllht> Hello, can someone tell me, which tool is better able to find defect sectors, "badblocks" or "fsck" ?
<Pantsu> thllht: fsck will call badblocks
<Pantsu> but you can also run it standalone
<siente> agent_white, thank you
<hydn> if i mv to the wrong destination name, is there any way to recover the overwritten file?
<thllht> the problem is, that probably my external hard drive is broken. badblocks is already working for 36 hours, i started it with -vs and -w.
<agent_white> krom3: What kind of keyboard?
<OerHeks> thllht, what format, ext4 or ntfs/fat32
<vicius> hola
<thllht> before there was ntfs. I reformatted with ext4 until the end. But then i couldnt mount it anymore, the message was about some "defect superblock".
<krom3> agent_white: It's a Qisan gaming keyboard. I have the link to the amazon page, i that'd help?
<agent_white> krom3: Sure!
<krom3> http://www.amazon.com/Qisan-USB-Wired-Gaming-Keyboard/dp/B00KQFWTVC
<kokut> Hello, I just installed cairo dock and now every time i close the lid it suspends my machine and i can't afford to log out pidgin
<kokut> is there anything i can do? I have to close the lid because i dont live alone and people might wanna touch my computer
<kokut> and i cannot afford that either
<OerHeks> kokut don't close the lid then, or enable screensaver with pass
<kokut> sounds good
<kokut> OerHeks: how do i enable the screensaver with pass?
<OerHeks> kokut, systemsettings > bightness & lock
<kokut> OerHeks: thats not a screensaver
<OerHeks> yes it is, it goes black
<kokut> ok
<kokut> thank you
<lacrymology> I need to install libtbb-dev and whatnot, but the scripts that are set up on my server try to source a script (/opt/tbb/tbbvars.sh) that doesn't exist
<agent_white> krom3: `setxkbmap`
<agent_white> krom3: Run that, let me know what happens.
<agent_white> krom3: If not, paste the output of `setxkbmap -query`
<krom3> agent_white: Nothing happened. The -query returned this: http://piratepad.net/wq9LB66u18
<agent_white> krom3: `setxkbmap -layout us`
<krom3> agent_white: still no change.
<agent_white> krom3: `setxkbmap -layout us -option''`
<krom3> agent_white: still nothing.
<ioria> krom3: maybe you needto modify your xmodmap
<krom3> ioria: I thought about that, but all the keys register the same. Here's what xev looks like pressing shift, then ctrl, then alt. http://pastebin.com/WfBJPGii
<OEP> For PAM, pam-auth-update generates a common-auth file which tries to short circuit pam_cap.so (and whatever is added by the service afterward). Is there a reason for the short circuit?
<jwash> hi everyone, i've got my laptop with ubuntu 14.10 on it hooked to my network via wireless, it works great. I have a network printer upstairs away from any wired network. is there a way that i can get the unused ethernet port on my laptop to function as a switch?
<ioria> krom3: in Gnome tweak tool under keyboard & Mouse try "show location of pointer" disabled
<jwash> I'd like to plug in my switch for the room and attach the printer and a couple of other computers via ethernet
<agent_white> krom3: Hmmm...  `xmodmap -pke | grep -E 'Control|Shift|Alt'`
<vikas> hi 1080p videos not running in vlc
<jirido> Hi guys here i come with a question again.
<krom3> agent_white: http://piratepad.net/wq9LB66u18
<jirido> When using sshfs to mount a remote / as a remote nonadmin user on the server but with sudo rights, (it's ubuntu so i cant do it as root and dont want to) is there a way to get a password promt to pop up asking for my remote users password(sudo) when i try to save an root owned file i have modified in a local editor or if i want to upload a file as root to a root owned directory?
<agent_white> krom3: Use ubuntu paste when you can :)
<krom3> agent_white: Oh I didn't know about that, sorry!
<vikas> need help cant play blueray videos
<agent_white> krom3: And it's the left alt and control keys that are bound to shift?
<agent_white> krom3: Oh no worry! I just had to investigate "piratepaste" before even clicking on it.
<agent_white> **piratepad :P
<jatt> jirido: you can easily do that with tramp (emacs), you can save directly the file on the server as root
<krom3> agent_white: Both Left and Right Control/Alt are recognized as Left Shift.
<agent_white> krom3: And in what application are you testing them out in?
<krom3> agent_white: Terminal, and browser. Im looking up the keycodes with xev.
<jirido> jatt: yes but i like to edit with leafpad or sublime and brows with my filemanager
<agent_white> krom3: So in the browser urlbar, holding ctrl or alt gives you that same capslock ability as shift?
<krom3> agent_white: Correct, and in terminal as well.
<jirido> Is there way to get a popup when im saving and "it" needs authorisation?
<agent_white> krom3: Alrighty. Have you checked settings inside System-Preferences-Keyboard-Layouts-Layout Options ?
<krom3> agent_white: Yeah, I've tried messing with a few but I couldn't find anything that helped.
<jirido> jatt: if i want to use promt i could open with sudo via ssh
<Bashing-om> vikas: All bluerays, or just "some" do not play ?
<vikas> all 1080p
<vikas> and 720p runs with broken graphics
<agent_white> krom3: Since plugging in the keyboard, have you rebooted?
<krom3> agent_white: Yeah, plenty of times.
<DjSams> t
<agent_white> krom3: Hm... `loadkeys -d` ?
<cjbirk> hi. is there a way to lock the background so that users can not change it?
<krom3> agent_white: "Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console"
<Bashing-om> vikas: Have you installed -> ubuntu-restricted-extras , sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 <- execute -> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh ?
<vikas> restricted extras i have installed
<agent_white> krom3: Hm... might need to get some more hardware info on that keyboard.
<agent_white> krom3: dmesg output,  `lsusb -tv` output, lspci... etc.
<OerHeks> vikas, checked the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD page ?
<yorwos> irc.gr
<vikas> second one---sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh------ i installed just now
<vikas> @<OerHeks> checked it
<vikas> i wat to know do open source graphic drivers play bluray seamlessly or i have to installed amd drivers
<krom3> agent_white: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10192634/
<vikas> @<Bashing-om> done it but still problem persists
<agent_white> krom3: Alrighty... `xmodmap`
<krom3> agent_white: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10192708/
<agent_white> krom3: Also... `xev | grep -B 4 -C 4 KeyPress` helps with xev so it's not spamming your window with info.
<agent_white> krom3: Though when I saw the log it looked like it was registering the keypresses all as shift_l
<krom3> agent_white: Yeah, it's registering them all as 0xffe1, Shift_L
<sha1sum> Hey all... I just got a laptop shipped to me and the primary drive is an SSD. Upon completely redoing the partition table and installing on a ext4 filesystem, the drive seems to be "disappearing", telling me "/bin/ls" does not exist, applications fail to start...
<agent_white> krom3: I think we might've found it...
<agent_white> krom3: in "xmodmap"
<agent_white> krom3: "ISO_Level3_Shift"
<sha1sum> When I boot from the live CD and try to do fsck's, occasionally the drive just disappears. Not sure if this is a configuration issue or a hardware issue. Anyone have this happen?
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: Sounds much more like a hardware issue.
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg" around the time this happens.
<vikas> which driver should i use --open source or propriety in ubuntu 14.04
<sha1sum> Jordan_U: Like just now I started typing my password after a reboot and X went bye-bye and I have "EXT4-fs error (device sda2): ext4_find_entry:1302: inode #blahlblah....
<sha1sum> "
<sha1sum> a lot of these just continuing
<agent_white> krom3: Only for the ISO_Level3_Shifton mod1, we need to change that.
<agent_white> Mod5 is fine.
<krom3> agent_white: Alright, sounds good. Im pretty confused about what that all means haha.
<agent_white> krom3: Me too, but I just  compared my xmodmap to yours and looked up wtf ISO_Level3 meant ;))
<ioria> krom3: try add 'clear Control ' and 'add Control = Control_L Control_R' in xmodmap
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: Please pastebin the output of "sudo smartctl --xall /dev/sda" (at a time when /dev/sda exists).
<krom3> agent_white: to the top of the .Xmodmap file?
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: Also, if you don't already have backups of all of the important data on this drive then make them *now*.
<sha1sum> Jordan_U: it's brand new so nothing to back up
<sha1sum> (actually, refurbished "brand new" which kind of has me worried lol)
<agent_white> krom3: `xmodmap -e clear mod1``
<sha1sum> Jordan_U: Is there something I can use from the live cd? The main system won't stay booted long enough for me to do anything.
<sha1sum> I'm getting smartctl not found from the livecd
<agent_white> krom3: `xmodmap -e add mod1 = Alt_L Alt_R Meta_L
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: My guess would be a loose wire getting intermittently disconnected. Hopefully the smart status will keep a history of that type of problem but I'm not sure it would.
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: That exact command will work fine from a LiveCD.
<daftykins> sha1sum: i think surgery to check the drive connection is a better bet before messing with live sessions and SMART data
<sha1sum> Jordan_U: actually, this is a *kubuntu* USB image, but I don't think that should matter right?
<agent_white> krom3: Did we win? :D
<sha1sum> daftykins, Jordan_U: OK, I'll go ahead and open it up :)
<krom3> agent_white: It let me clear mod1 but it says BadValue for adding Alt_L Alt_R Meta_L
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: Don't void your warranty though.
<daftykins> sha1sum: don't forget to pull the mains power + battery!
<sha1sum> "Warranty Sticker Void if tampered"... dammit.
<agent_white> krom3: And you were doing this all in terminal, right?
<krom3> agent_white: Yeah haha
<agent_white> krom3: Mmm try it in terminal instead.
<agent_white> ";" being a newline... `clear mod1; add mod1 = Alt_L  Alt_R Meta_L`
<agent_white> in .Xmodmap***
<krom3> agent_white: Oh just at the end after all the keycode declarations?
<daftykins> sha1sum: damn. back to the live session it is
<agent_white> krom3: Try at the start instead
<agent_white> krom3: Both, actually ;)
<krom3> agent_white: It's spitting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10192924/
<krom3> agent_white: even in .Xmodmap
<I-am-Groot> Hello
<I-am-Groot> I am having some problems with my ubuntu 14.04 installation
<krom3> agent_white: But xmodmap outputs "mod1        Alt_L (0x40),  Alt_L (0xcc)"
<agent_white> krom3: Check that opcode in .Xmodmap... number 118.
<I-am-Groot> Before tuesday, i had ubuntu 14.04 running on a 19gb partition on my HDD
<I-am-Groot> But it got filled up and i wanted more space but didnt want to loose my apps and settings
<krom3> agent_white: It's Insert NoSymbol Insert
<agent_white> krom3: Yeah that's wrong, two keys assigned to Alt_L
<agent_white> krom3: `xmodmap -e clear mod1`
<I-am-Groot> so i did some digging and found out that i could backup anything in my "/" folder by using a rar command
<sha1sum> daftykins: this MSI support rep just said "as long as you don't do any physical damage it won't void your warranty"... Not sure if I should trust him or the sticker more lol
<krom3> agent_white: alright, it's cleared again.
<daftykins> sha1sum: never go by spoken word, you need something official in writing to go against things like that
<I-am-Groot> Is anyone following??
<tonio> I am trying to download virtualbox for windows (I want to install linux within it) from the official site but it says that the link is either outdated or my computer is blocked... can anyone try it for me?
<daftykins> sha1sum: but honestly with something new... i'd just send it back i think.
<agent_white> krom3: `clear mod1; add mod1 = Alt_L Meta_L` to .Xmodmap at the bottom. Then run `xmodmap modmap`
<daftykins> tonio: they'll help you in #vbox - this has nothing to do with Ubuntu, sorry.
<tonio> in #vbox there is nobody
<daftykins> maybe it's ##
<sha1sum> daftykins: good point. I may just do an exchange. They don't support Linux though so I'd have to throw windows back on it.
<I-am-Groot> Of course not
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: do not use rar.
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: if you want responses in future, phrase an actual question :)
<krom3> agent_white: It didnt complain that time, but it still added Alt_L(0x40) and Alt_L(0xcc)
<tonio> please tell me if this link works for you:  http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.22/VirtualBox-4.3.22-96997-Win.exe
<m0x> Not Found
<m0x> The requested object does not exist on this server. The link you followed is either outdated, inaccurate, or the server has been instructed not to let you have it.
<I-am-Groot> daftykins: What do u mean by "actual question"
<m0x> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<krom3> agent_white: And all the keys are still working as a Shift_L
<k1l_> tonio: no need to install a windows version at all
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: it means write up your query on a single line, on http://paste.ubuntu.com then link to it - we don't follow lengthy spammy stories written across multiple lines in here, the channel is too busy
<tonio> thank you .. so I cannot download virtualbox... I wanted to install Linux in it
<I-am-Groot> Hmmmm okay
<k1l_> tonio: go to their webpage and get the latest version?
<tonio> kil_   this is what I am trying to do ... their download link is not working
<Jordan_U> I-am-Groot: You've so far phrased two sentences in the form of a questions "Is anyone following??" and "What do u mean by "actual question"". Neither of those questions relate to the actuall (as yet unstated) problem you'd like help with.
<k1l_> tonio: well yes, you are right.
<daftykins> tonio: when the file isn't there, you backspace the filename to the previous / and you get a listing of every file in that path... http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.22/
<OerHeks> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.22/VirtualBox-4.3.22-98236-Win.exe
<OerHeks> the only exe on that page
<k1l_> tonio: might want to report in #vbox
<daftykins> tonio: yep just as OerHeks says.
<I-am-Groot> But the thing is that, after my backing up and restore and reinstalation of grub, Ubuntu boots and seems to be working properly except for my internet has become really slow and sometimes ubuntu fails to shutdown after asking it to shutdown
<OerHeks> tonio,  i would look for http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.8/
<OerHeks> newer is better
<tonio> yes .. it works now as Oerheks suggested  ... I am downloading now  .. thank you very much ... still I dont understand why they deactivated the original link
<I-am-Groot> Jordan_U daftykins, was that okay
<OerHeks> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.8/VirtualBox-4.3.8-92456-Win.exe
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: i don't see a link no.
<I-am-Groot> daftykins: i am unable to open pages without them failing or without them opening without thier css and java scripts
<I-am-Groot> the only thing that seems to work is my irc client
<daftykins> To all - just had the link on the virtualbox site resolved.
<sha1sum> daftykins: god bless Amazon's return policy :P
<Jordan_U> I-am-Groot: I wouldn't trust any backup and restore of system files done with rar. Rar is not a tool whose intended use is to reliably preserve things like *NIX permissions and attributes. If you really used rar to restore all of the files in '/'. then I would say that your only sane solution for getting a system I would trust is to re-install. For future reference, "tar" is the canonical command to use for such backup ...
<Jordan_U> ... and restore purposes.
<sha1sum> You know what sucks? When you wait 6 days for your new box to be shipped, then you just have to turn around and ship it back to the reseller for repair and then wait for the repair and wait for it to be shipped back. I NEED A DRINK
<I-am-Groot> jordan_U: this is the name of the backup file... backup.tgz
<I-am-Groot> i am beginning to think its not rar
<Jordan_U> I-am-Groot: Then you didn't use rar, you used tar. What is the exact command you used to make your backup? What is the exact command you used to restore?
<I-am-Groot> Backup command: tar cvpzf "/media/mickey/New Volume/Ubuntu-setups/bk/backup.tgz" --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/media --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<control_> hello
<I-am-Groot> restore command:: tar xvpfz backup.tgz -C /
<control_> alguien sabe como instalar kali linux
<control_> no tengo red cableada
<bparker> I-am-Groot: protip: use --one-file-system
<control_> nunca conecta
<bparker> so you don't have to exclude all that
<tonio> THANK YOU ALL    problem solved
<DJones> control_: We don't support kali linux, its not an official ubuntu release, you'll need to find their own support channel
<I-am-Groot> bparker: Am i supposed to use that in the command??
<bparker> yes
<control_> me pueden ayudar online a configurar mi red cableada
<k1l_> control_: no kali linux support here. ask in #kali-linux
<I-am-Groot> Okay, but the problem is i have already done the backup and restored it
<I-am-Groot> And now my internet is as slow as hell
<control_> mi user es control y contraseña michael
<OerHeks> !english | control_
<ubottu> control_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<k1l_> !kali | control_
<ubottu> control_: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<control_> need hel please , i have no wired network
<I-am-Groot> Jordan_U & bparker: I dont know why ubuntu is behaving in this way but in android, when there are permissioan problems, we normally use fix permissions option in recovery or via terminal emulator and i was wondering if there was something like that in Ubuntu??
<control_> i have ubuntu 14.04
<control_> my user is control
<control_> password michael
<Jordan_U> I-am-Groot: If you boot from an Ubuntu LiveDVD/USB of the same version as what you have installed, do you have the same problems?
<I-am-Groot> I havent tried that
<DJones> control_: Why did you ask on how to install kali linux, we have no idea about that, Ubuntu installation instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<I-am-Groot> But i have a windows 8 installation and it works perfectly
<Jordan_U> I-am-Groot: Please try that. There is no simple way to "restore" permissions and attributes of all system files in Ubuntu, and it's not clear that that is the problem anyway.
<I-am-Groot> To add to my list of problems, when booting up ubuntu, right after the ubuntu boot boot animation and before the lock screen , an error flashes
<I-am-Groot> I am unable to make out what it says, the flash takes less than a second
<bparker> record it with a camera?
<I-am-Groot> Okay
<I-am-Groot> let me reboot and try to see if i am able to catch it
<I-am-Groot> Okay am back
<I-am-Groot> The flash is so quick that i am unable to read it after recording
<I-am-Groot> But i saw something like the UID=(then some numbers)
<OerHeks> I-am-Groot, sounds like a partitionerror
<I-am-Groot> Ookay
<I-am-Groot> So how do i fix it
<adminus> asf7
<I-am-Groot> It only seems to show up when i do a complete shutdown and turn the pc back on by pressing the power button
<I-am-Groot> The error doesnt show up when when i do a reboot
<OerHeks> I-am-Groot, that would be fixed then
<I-am-Groot> OerHeks: Sorry i didnt get you
<studentttu> Guys, any idea if Ubuntu works well with mac book air yet? I read in 2014 that it had some big battery life issues - was running hot all the time and also some wifi and cam problems
<OerHeks> I-am-Groot, if you shutdown like that, no filesystem likes that. so if you have rebooted, and that error does not come back, what can we do? seems like it is fixed.
<OerHeks> I-am-Groot, but you started with an other issue, 19gb and no space left, shouldn't you focus on that
<I-am-Groot> OerHeks: By full reboot i didnt mean long pressing the power button, i meant using the shutdown option
<I-am-Groot> OerHeks: with my 19gb problem, i made a backup with tar using the comand::"tar cvpzf "/media/mickey/New Volume/Ubuntu-setups/bk/backup.tgz" --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/media --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /" for backing up and the command::"tar xvpfz backup.tgz -C /" for restore. After restoring i lost grub so i used a certain grub fixing program to fix by booting up ubuntu using a live cd. But now my internet speed has gotten real
<I-am-Groot>  slow and that error keeps popping up at boot.
<Jordan_U> studentttu: Try it from a LiveUSB and see how well it works for your specific machine.
<solar_sea> I screwed up my boot partition. It was only 128mb and an aptitude upgrade failed leaving it full. I cleaned it all and tried to remove all linux-image-* packages - with the idea to reinstall the kernel after that
<solar_sea> however I'm stuck with linux-image-extra-3.13.0-40|43|45-generic that won't apt-get remove cleanly because their scripts expect to read content from boot that is already gone
<solar_sea> how can I force-remove them from dpkg tracking ?
<studentttu> Jordan_U:  im getting a MBA from work tomorrow, and last fall I had one I had all those problems. So maybe ill just run ubuntu in a virtual machine if the issues still remain
<Jordan_U> studentttu: Please pastebin the complete output from the apt-get commands you're running.
<studentttu> I think he means you solar_sea
<Jordan_U> solar_sea: Please pastebin the complete output from the apt-get commands you're running.
<solar_sea> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/WvutHQhy
<daftykins> studentttu: yeah i wouldn't recommend Linux on an MBA - you've read the mac page presumably? assuming it goes up to your model
<daftykins> !mac | studentttu
<ubottu> studentttu: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<daftykins> ah yeah it's ancient.
<diuqil> WOOHOO finally got X11 forwarding setup!!! =DDDD
<Jordan_U> solar_sea: Do you have lilo installed? If so, why?
<diuqil> Is it possible to use X11 forwarding without having a GUI installed on the host?
<solar_sea> Jordan_U,  iirc something failed during the install a while ago when I did it so I switched to lilo from grub. working fine :)
<daftykins> diuqil: you mean can you SSH into a headless box and run GUI apps?
<studentttu> daftykins:  ive read those yeah, but I wonder if they are even being updated/maintained
<solar_sea> Jordan_U, still, I'm just asking how to force dpkg to remove those packaging even though their uninstall scripts are failing.
<daftykins> studentttu: it's a wiki, you and me are responsible for keeping it up to date - i added a page just the other day :)
<genii> diuqil: You can install for instance xvfb and forward that
<genii> !info xvfb
<ubottu> xvfb (source: xorg-server): Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.16.0-1ubuntu1.2 (utopic), package size 793 kB, installed size 2371 kB
<Jordan_U> solar_sea: I wouldn't touch lilo with a ten foot pole.
<hardtail> !tablet
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<solar_sea> Jordan_U, nice offtopic ;)
<diuqil> daftykins yes, headless box and GUI apps is what I mean
<Jordan_U> solar_sea: It's not really though. You want /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-runlilo to exit cleanly, while not leaving your system unbootable, but that's as far as I'm willing to help you unless you switch to grub.
<diuqil> !info X11
<ubottu> Package X11 does not exist in utopic
<valleydaddy78> please help me fix my wireless
<tekfacer> hola
<solar_sea> Jordan_U, i found the postrm scripts at /var/lib/dpkg/info. Let's see if I get the kernel reinstalled and booting using that age-old, untouchable bootloader :D
<daftykins> !details | valleydaddy78
<valleydaddy78> can someone please help me fix my wireless
<ubottu> valleydaddy78: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<valleydaddy78> ive been in and out of here done a bunch of terminal
<hotLady> http://VisitsToMoney.com/index.php?refId=644538
<hotLady> see me naked here
<hotLady> :D
<hotLady> http://VisitsToMoney.com/index.php?refId=644538
<valleydaddy78> i just want someone to link in and do it please
<daftykins> valleydaddy78: ok, but that's not enough detail.
<hotLady> just 0.12
<hotLady> just 0.12
<hotLady> see me naked here
<hotLady> http://VisitsToMoney.com/index.php?refId=644538
<hotLady> just 0.12
<OerHeks> hotLady, go away boy
<daftykins> valleydaddy78: over what, a working wired connection?
<valleydaddy78> yes
<daftykins> can you even say what the wireless model is?
<valleydaddy78> r8162 i think
<daftykins> run "lspci" and confirm it
<valleydaddy78> r8164 maybe
<stevenjc> hey wats the other server
<daftykins> other server? for what?
<stevenjc> well i have programming questions that dont belong here
<daftykins> stevenjc: this isn't freenode's personal directory for finding channels
<jayjo> to stack grep -v commands do I have to pipe it twice or can i seperate query by comma or space?
<daftykins> !alis | stevenjc use this
<ubottu> stevenjc use this: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jayjo> don't see it in docs
<stevenjc> lol still a ubuntu channel
<valleydaddy78> 06:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01
<daftykins> valleydaddy78: that's a card reader
<I-am-Groot> Jordan_U i have finnally been able to catch the error.
<I-am-Groot> Its "The disk drive for UUID=(numbers and figures with hiphens) is not ready yet or not present"
<valleydaddy78> it didnt show up
<valleydaddy78> i scraped everything i did cause it didnt work
<Jordan_U> I-am-Groot: I'm still waiting for you to try booting from a LiveCD/USB and see if you can reproduce your problems there.
<daftykins> valleydaddy78: is it a USB device plugged in, or internal card? look for something called network / ethernet
<valleydaddy78> internal for a hp pavilion g6
<daftykins> valleydaddy78: that is not sufficient detail
<radiance_> Hello
<valleydaddy78> if connected you would be able to access all info you need
<valleydaddy78> its a fresh install so theres nothing on here
<daftykins> valleydaddy78: if you answer the question i can look up whether it's even possible. if you're unwilling to lift a finger to help yourself, then there is no point.
<HelpLessY> hey
<jayjo> Is it possible to stack grep queries? Otherwise it looks like the limit is piping it twice?
<radiance_> I googled about the problem of ubuntu forgetting the brightness value after a restart but could not find any solution. Everyone is talking about fixing the brightness at a certain level after restart.
<valleydaddy78> ok how do i find it
<valleydaddy78> that command you gave didnt work
<HelpLessY> guys my sister is in hotspital
<radiance_> Is there any workaround for remembering the brightness value after restart?
<daftykins> HelpLessY: sorry to hear that, but how does this relate to an OS support channel?
<hardtail> ^ lol
<HelpLessY> my sister in i need $1000 for her oprations , please send me just $1 each of them
<daftykins> valleydaddy78: read my earlier messages. you are not paying attention
<HelpLessY> please help me out
<soee> bye bye
<daftykins> wow that story really cuts close to my penguin heart
<daftykins> anyway back to support
<valleydaddy78> ok ls what?
<daftykins> 21:20 < daftykins> valleydaddy78: is it a USB device plugged in, or internal card? look for something called network / ethernet
<valleydaddy78> its internal
<hardtail> dafty you are too funny man  anyways back to helping people
<valleydaddy78> i dont have a usb device
<radiance_> Or can I write a script to store the actual brightness value in a file at shutdown and execute another script at startup that will read the last written value of actual brightness and set the brightness to that value?
<daftykins> valleydaddy78: ok, so run "lspci" again because there is a device there with 'network' or 'ethernet' beside it and you missed it first time.
<valleydaddy78> i switched from windows it wored then
<radiance_> Anyone?
<valleydaddy78> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
<valleydaddy78> 06:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01
<daftykins> valleydaddy78: nope neither of those, something else
<valleydaddy78> nothing else with those words
<I-am-Groot> Jordan_U: I tried the ubuntu live cd and my internet is fine there, and there are no startup errors
<Steky> Buonasera
<valleydaddy78> r8169
<I-am-Groot> One problem i forgot to add was after the restore, whenever i try to to boot ubuntu with either a pendrive or a wifi dongle inserted, it gets stuck in a blackscreen.
<valleydaddy78> a forum is saying r8168 works
<valleydaddy78> @daftykins a forum is saying r8168 works
<t-dubs> Hello@
<daftykins> valleydaddy78: right but you're just throwing me a string and can't prove what the hardware really is.
<t-dubs> How are ya dafty?
<daftykins> valleydaddy78: run this "sudo apt-get update && install pastebinit" *THEN* "lspci | pastebinit"
<t-dubs> Nice to see ya!
<daftykins> t-dubs: all good here ty, hope you are well too. unfortunately general chat is off policy for here, support only :)
<t-dubs> And, I need your expertise, once more :)
<Jordan_U> How can I best mount a samba share at login, without requiring that the password for that share be stored in plain text?
<t-dubs> Well, I guess I'm in luck, as I need support!
<t-dubs> LOL
<idowo> Hi, how can I download deb packages through the internet browser from launchpad for offline use on other PCs?
<daftykins> Jordan_U: never seen that there's ever a way around that one unfortunately
<t-dubs> So, I can't get the software center to stay open
<t-dubs> I type tbe name in the "start window" (or whatever its' called here, the "dash"?)
<t-dubs>  And, it opens for a few seconds, and then, *poof* it's gone!
<t-dubs> And, it's definitetly closed, too, alt+tab doesn't show it.
<sudormrf> I did a google search, couldn't find an answer, looking to you ladies and gents now.  anyone in here know where I can find support for ibus-mozc?
<valleydaddy78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10194051/
<t-dubs> So.. what gives, my policy following friend?
<daftykins> valleydaddy78: and "lsusb | pastebinit"
<Jordan_U> daftykins: I was expecting to find a good form of PAM / Gnome-keyring integration. I have an ugly hack setup currently with gvfs-mount, with uglyness mostly due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1235034 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1235034 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "gvfs-mount doesn't accept creds from keyring" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<daftykins> Jordan_U: yeah, just confirms it's a topic beyond me then i guess :)
<daftykins> valleydaddy78: and "lsusb | pastebinit"
<valleydaddy78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10194067/
<daftykins> valleydaddy78: yeah nothing of that is even a wireless device, maybe try a fresh boot. it's not showing up
<valleydaddy78> ill find someone willing to connect ive been working this all day im just tired
<valleydaddy78> stuck on this damn cord
<daftykins> valleydaddy78: right, but until a wireless device shows up - nobody can help you
<valleydaddy78> but cant someone go in and find that
<ilyas> Hi
<IronicBadger> is there anyone here that knows where i can find some docs on aufs for ubuntu?
<ilyas> I don't have sound in my laptop with ubuntu
<daftykins> valleydaddy78: i just asked you to run the commands that someone connected in remotely would, so unless you reboot and those commands show something new - there are no options, no
<Jordan_U> IronicBadger: What is your end goal?
<IronicBadger> mount 5 drives under one mount point. i have mhddfs installed atm but its buggy. and ive been told tha aufs is the answer
<t-dubs> Soo,canan yone help me out?
<t-dubs> Or, no?
<t-dubs> lol
<IronicBadger> heh - nvm. i had a type in my fstab. i'll write a blog post so hopefully that helps someone else out
<crapsul> hi all , do you know command for extract all url/links from website ?
<t-dubs> Anyone?
<t-dubs> I need help with the software center
<BlueProtoman> Where are the .desktop files that represent programs in the launcher stored?
<t-dubs> The window won't stay open.
<genii> daftykins: That USB ID 1004:625f is intriguing. Can't find any documentation whatsoever about it. Might be some OEM wifi rebranded to LG
<t-dubs> Anyone?
<trism> BlueProtoman: /usr/share/applications/ or ~/.local/share/applications/
<BlueProtoman> trism: Thanks!
<daftykins> genii: what did you google? i got nothing. don't really see there being any options sadly
 * crapsul googling
<genii> daftykins: I checked the linux-usb site, and went through several pages on searching just for 1004:625f
<t-dubs> @daftykins: Hey there, dude, I know you don't use desktop, but, maybe you know of someplace that does
<t-dubs> ??
<t-dubs> Ypu know what I mean?
<daftykins> t-dubs: just rephrase your question saying what's happening
<t-dubs> OK
<t-dubs> So.. everytime I either click on  the software center icon or attempt to run it via terminal, it starts, and then, a few seconds later, closes
<t-dubs> Without me ever being able to search it.
<t-dubs> And, I can't find a tge program name, so using apt-get install "program" wont worj
<t-dubs> work*
<daftykins> apt-cache search <thing to search for>
<daftykins> that's the CLI way.
<t-dubs> ok
<t-dubs> w/ or w/o the carrats, dafty?
<daftykins> t-dubs: without
<daftykins> e.g. "apt-cache search irc" might show IRC clients
<t-dubs> ok
<t-dubs> Nothing happns when I do that, daftykins
<t-dubs> It just goes righ tback tosaying ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<daftykins> t-dubs: did you "sudo apt-get update" first ?
<t-dubs> no..
<daftykins> if it gives you none, it means your search was too specific
<t-dubs> OK, I didn't know I had to do that
<t-dubs> lol
<t-dubs> whoah!!
<t-dubs> OK, so my search now yields something@
<t-dubs> So, what does tha tmean/
<t-dubs> If I now type apt-get install <thing I searhced for > it'll now instaqll it?
<t-dubs> Hey, there, daftykins?
<t-dubs> Is that what it means?
<daftykins> the output would've been "packagename - text talking about what packagename is"
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install packagename
<t-dubs> Right, just found that out
<t-dubs> ,
<t-dubs> <~~ smarter than your average bear\
<t-dubs> lol
<kibibyte> wheres channel for ubuntu phone
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-touch kibibyte
<t-dubs> So, how do I run a package that I just installed via termnal?
<OerHeks> t-dubs, if it has a gui, use the launcher in your panel
<jhutchins> t-dubs: If not, execute the binary it installed.  dpkg -L <package> will show you what was installed if you're not sure.
<jhutchins> t-dubs: On the other hand, if you were to tell us what you installed one of us probably knows how to run it.
<t-dubs> @jhutchins thanks so much!
<t-dubs> Do you have a bitcoin address?
<t-dubs> i guess that's a "no"?
<OerHeks> t-dubs,  we don't take money, type !cookie | jhutchins
<OerHeks> :-D
<Ben64> i bet some people take money
<daveomcd> if i have an existing table i want to create a model of do i need to do anything other than creating a model file for it?
<daveomcd> err sorry wrong chan
<Apachez> damn right
<t-dubs> !cookie | jhutchins
<ubottu> jhutchins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<t-dubs> !cookie | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Tausen> Hello! I recently got myself a hdd in my laptop for storage alongside my ssd and mount it whenever I need to use it. When it is unmounted, it seems to randomly spin up every now and then for no reason which really bugs me - is there some way I can figure out what is spinning up my drive?
<OerHeks> thanks :-)
<t-dubs> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<t-dubs> So, what does that do for yoyu guys?
<daftykins> makes me salivate for virtual chocolate
<t-dubs> So.. nothing.
<OerHeks> it is just a way to show apreciation
<OerHeks> We are all volunteers, you know
<t-dubs> Oh yeah, I hd another question!
<t-dubs> @OerHeks: I know that!
<Jordan_U> Tausen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25543/unmounted-disk-still-spins-up-regularly
<t-dubs> Which I find to be truly awesome!
<t-dubs> So, here's my question:  can I remove the USB drive that I've used to boot ubuntu from to insert another one to save thhings on?
<Tausen> Jordan_U, oooh, I've been spamming -Y this whole time. Thanks a bunch!
<Jordan_U> Tausen: You're welcome :)
<t-dubs> And, of so, is it a bad idea?
<OerHeks> t-dubs, no, you need to shutdown first.
<t-dubs> Oh, ok.
<t-dubs> Maan.
<t-dubs> That sucks!
<Jordan_U> t-dubs: Does the USB drive contain a Live install of Ubuntu, or a standard installation?
<t-dubs> I wanted to save things to another usb drive
<t-dubs> Heym do you guys know if google drive has support for ubuntu
<t-dubs> ??
<t-dubs> @Jordan_U: I think it's live
<t-dubs> It6's a ;ive session..
<Jordan_U> t-dubs: Add the kernel parameter "toram" at boot to load the entire contents of the squashfs into ram, which will allow you to remove the media you booted from.
<t-dubs> OK Jordan, I don't know how to do that.
<t-dubs> @Jordan_U: I just recently began using ubuntu. and ,getting windows 8.1 to load at a;l was quite an accomploshment!!
<k1l_> t-dubs: seems like grive and grive-tools can do that
<Jordan_U> t-dubs: Do you know if your computer uses UEFI or BIOS?
<t-dubs> It u8ses UEFI
<t-dubs> Why?
<Jordan_U> t-dubs: Are you currently booted into the Live session?
<t-dubs> Yes, I am.
<Jordan_U> t-dubs: Because for live systems a different bootloader is used depending on if you're booted via UEFI or via BIOS.
<t-dubs> I only could use UEFI, cause it's windows 8
<t-dubs> I do0n;'t know why, just that it's true lol
<Jordan_U> t-dubs: OK, then let me walk you through adding an option to the boot menu that will allow you to load everything into RAM and remove the USB drive.
<t-dubs> Does anyone know of a good burning program?
<t-dubs> OK, jordan
<t-dubs> !!!!!!!
<t-dubs> Thanks!
<Jordan_U> t-dubs: Ubuntu comes with Brasero, which I find quite good.
<k1l_> brasero works
<t-dubs> OH,ok, than ks a lot guys :)
<Jordan_U> t-dubs: This will be a little technical. Please start by running "mount" and pastebining the output.
<t-dubs> I just didn' kn ow
<t-dubs> ok
<t-dubs> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount
<t-dubs> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<t-dubs> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<t-dubs> udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<t-dubs> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<t-dubs> tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
<bodhi_zazen> t-dubs, use pastebinit
<bodhi_zazen> t-dubs, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<deshymers> so I've got the intel 64 bit video drivers installed using their tool, is it possible to install the 32bit drivers as well?
<crazyhead42> Can someone please tell me what a "line editor" is?
<k1l_> deshymers: install the drivers for your system. dont mix 32bit and 64bit
<bodhi_zazen> crazyhead42, sed
<Jordan_U> t-dubs: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com is a site where you can post things that are multiple lines long, then you give us just the URL of the post.
<deshymers> k1l_: I have an app that is running as 32bit that cant use the 64bit drivers, which is why I am asking
<k1l_> deshymers: no. there is more wrong with that app.
<t-dubs> Yeah, I know what it's for, Jordan!
<deshymers> k
<k1l_> deshymers: that should not even care about drivers.
<t-dubs> Hold on guys, I'm still loading the software center to install it
<bodhi_zazen> t-dubs, sudo apt=get install pastebinit
<crazyhead42> I don't think more examples are going to help me unless I get some kind of explanation. I've always just used Nano, but my assignment requires me to talk about something called a "line editor", but does not go into explination of what it is. When I ran the example, I found myself unable to give it any commands, and the help file did not exist.
<bodhi_zazen> crazyhead42, echo line | sed -e 's/line/line editior/`
<k1l_> crazyhead42: sed. its a editor which edits without showing you. it works with regular expressions
<AlecTaylor> hi
<crapsul> hi
<AlecTaylor> What should I use to load all my SSH keys to memory on Ubuntu 14.10, at login? - ssh-agent or is there something "fancier"?
<Cezikos> Hi
<crapsul> Hi Cezikos
<t-dubs> ok, guys, i can't get pastebitnit to load!?/
<t-dubs> wtf?4
<teward> t-dubs: it's not supposed to load?
<teward> t-dubs: you pass data to it, it gives you a link once its done the pasting
<bodhi_zazen> t-dubs, mount | pastebinit
<teward> unless you mean something else?
<t-dubs> OH ,ok
<t-dubs> How do I use it?
<teward> t-dubs: command | pastebinit
<t-dubs> I dont; know the parameters
<teward> t-dubs: where command does some output
<t-dubs> OK, so, I wanted to type mount | pastebitnit?
<antonio_> I'm trying to access my Samsung Note 4 with Ubuntu.  Can't see the contents of the phone.  Just says "These files are on a digital audio player"
<Jordan_U> t-dubs: Correct, just run "mount | pastebinit".
<Lazuratus> Anyone know any sftp client for windows (preferably) that allows the creation of symlinks using drag-n-drop on ubuntu server?
<t-dubs> wtf? guys, i keep getting the following message:
<t-dubs> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<t-dubs> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<t-dubs> but, when I DO
<t-dubs> i get this:
<bodhi_zazen> antonio_, my note 4 works best with Thunar, it is an XFCE app, but works better then dolphin or nautilus
<Pantsu> t-dubs: all you need is curl
<t-dubs> Reading package lists... Done
<t-dubs> Building dependency tree
<t-dubs> Reading state information... Done
<t-dubs> pastebinit is already the newest version.
<t-dubs> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 354 not upgraded.
<t-dubs> So, what gives>
<nch> hello, do you know any solution for setting up ah dns name based ftp reverse proxy?
<antonio_> Another question...I downloaded this app called mindroid...Where are most apps from the google play store located on the phone?
<Ben64> t-dubs: you gotta stop pasting so many lines in here
<k1l_> t-dubs: just use paste.ubuntu.com website.
<Ben64> antonio_: #android
<antonio_> haha..whoops
<Pantsu> nch: /q phrik ftpmustdie
<k1l_> t-dubs: that is the most easiest way now to get a working solution
<nch> Pantsu, ???
<t-dubs> ok, sorry
<bynarie> anyone got any suggestions for a proxy server other than squid3?
<t-dubs> ok, guyys
<t-dubs> here is my "mount" output:
<t-dubs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10194842/
<t-dubs> thanks a lot, guys, for your patience :)
<t-dubs> Seriously.
<nch> t-dubs: whats your issue?
<t-dubs> The a$$holes over there at puppy were totally wrong about you all!!
<nch> what?
<Jordan_U> t-dubs: pastebinit /cdrom/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<arooni-mobile> hey folks ; i have ubuntu 14.10;  on a t420 with brand new mobo; when I plug in headphones; i continue to hear the sound through the speakers ( I can also hear it from the headphones ) ... what to do?
<Cezikos> how can I configure background to slideshow?
<t-dubs> ok, brb
<cjenkin1> arooni-mobile, Ubuntu on a phone, eh? Can you get to the audio manager and see what devices are available?
<cjenkin1> Specifically output devices
<vagsev> всем привет
<genii> !ru | vagsev
<ubottu> vagsev: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<arooni-mobile> cjenkin1, actually im on my laptop now
<arooni-mobile> cjenkin1, where do i see audio manager
<cjenkin1> arooni-mobile, If you have a toolbar with a sound manager, click it and then go to "Sound Settings"
<arooni-mobile> cjenkin1, i have headphones [plugged in now and i just see speakers as an output option
<cjenkin1> I think. I'm using Xubuntu, it should be mostly similar though (the sound system is Pulseaudio)
<cjenkin1> Hmm, interesting
<NetworkingPro> hey everyone
<cjenkin1> arooni-mobile, Maybe one of these will help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132440/headphone-jack-not-working
<NetworkingPro> wantong to check my work..  i want to issue a command to add a host file entry, it would be   "echo '172.42.47.75 whatever.mydomain.com' >> /etc/hosts"?
<sloth> you kwon is there is a new lib called lirc ??
<Jordan_U> t-dubs: I'm going to be away for about an hour.
<yoda> I know most ide's can compare whole directories but not sure about comparing contents of an archive without having a person extract it first... this makes it in the cases for me to have to search for differences in archvied
<jhutchins> yoda: Was that a question?
<sloth> you kwon is there is a new lib called lirc ??
<jhutchins> bynarie: apache and nginx can both proxy.
<t-dubs> thaqt;s cool, jordan
<t-dubs> So, can anyone help me out?
<k1l_> sloth: this is technical ubuntu support. do you have a specific ubuntu issue?
<t-dubs> Actually, I'll just wait for Jordan_U
<t-dubs> lol
<sloth> k1l_: yes, a personal lib with the same name
<yoda> is there any good GUI diff programs that can analysis not only between contents of 2 folders but contents of to archived/compressed folders one for linux and one for windows (possible also for mac though not to concerned about it now) something as good as IDE have or winmerge/diff programs do for binary or text files/folders
<k1l_> sloth: can you rephrase?
<yoda> but for compressed formats like
<k1l_> !details | sloth
<ubottu> sloth: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<yoda> tar , tar.gz,bz,xz or zip,rar,cab file format
<yoda> need all of these format support or at least the linux/unix ones
<yoda> anybody know of any tool that supports this
<yoda> i don't have a problem unziping/decompressing a few and comparing but i am comparing a ton of archives i have
<yoda> that is why the question
<cjenkin1> yoda, I'm not aware of any software that does that without decompressing the contents in the first place
<yoda> well i don't care if it is an automated process in the application that creates tmp spaces and uses the tmp spaces then destroies it i just didn\t want to be unzipping these manual with tar ,gz , and rm all the time something that the software would take care of the extracting/clean up
<yoda> though i am sure if it comes down to it onxes i get all these archives where i want them i can write a simple atomization script
<yoda> sorry for the spelling though it would have been nice if an application did this
<cjenkin1> yoda, There's this proprietary software. I've never used it, and I'm not vouching for it, but it looks like it might do what you want: http://www.scootersoftware.com/features.php?zz=features_focused
<yoda> itself  .. maybe if i get around to it i will add the function into one of my local copies of a gui difference program winmerge is GLP so maybe i could get the sources for that
<yoda> is it free
<cjenkin1> yoda, Nope
<yoda> to download and not a trial expiration version
<cjenkin1> yoda, Ah, there's a pro and standard
<yoda> then i rather write it my self
<cjenkin1> yoda, That's the spirit
<cjenkin1> yoda, Oh, the download page "beyond compare" seems to have a free download
<t-dubs> OK, can anyone help me load all of ubuntu into ram?
<t-dubs> At startup??
<cjenkin1> t-dubs, Sure - use a live image all the time :)
<cjenkin1> There's probably a way to have it be persistent
<kastan> does anyone now of a good channel to help with rooting an android device?
<yoda> first learn how to debug,analysis , add code/program/software engineering skills, then know how everbody wrote there programs ,  then do what ever you want with any software as long as you don't harm other people stuff you have complete control of everything locally
<yoda> and thats what i am after complete knowledge understanding and ability to do anything i want with a computer mostly for either good, or for fun locally
<t-dubs> OK, ut Jordan wasgoing to walkj me through something "fairly technical",n and now, he's gone..
<t-dubs> but* Jordan
<kastan> i forgot my su password or root access password does anyone know how i might go about recovering it
<k1l_> kastan: you dont have a root password on ubuntu. you use sudo with your users password
<k1l_> kastan: ah wait, if its about android then better ask in ##android
<kastan> at the moment im trying to get java 7 installed and running on firefox
<zege> kastan did u try sudo passwd ?
<k1l_> zege: dont do this
<zege> k1l_: when he really lost his _root_ password, he definitly should do that.
<kastan> zege: thank you
<k1l_> zege: he didnt lost his root pw. ubuntu doesnt have a root pw as standard.
<zege> k1l_: I know. What did not stop me from giving my system a root pass.
<k1l_> this is the ubuntu channel so we stick to the ubuntu way
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kastan> i changed the root password now my new password gives me root access
<k1l_> and i know there are lots of linux gurus who know how to master root. but its ubuntu and this is a beginners channel: ubuntu way
<OerHeks> you didn't change the root password :-)
<zege> k1l_: I know.
<k1l_> zege: so you made a user setup a root password.....
<zege> kastan: but you _should_ use sudo to perfom root tasks.
<k1l_> *sigh*
<kastan> zege: ok thank you again
<zege> k1l_: He sayed hed lost his _root_ passwd. When he can perform sudo he clearly did not lose his user passwd.
<zege> and btw you can just google how to set up a root pass on ubuntu, so i'm not trying to stop people from creating a root pass.
<k1l_> zege: that is a known issue when people read howtos from other distris or come from other distris. like we explained you now several times: ubuntu doesnt have a root password.
<OerHeks> zege, you should, whenhelping in this channel.
<k1l_> because its setup to use sudo instead. if you dont want to do that: ok. but dont tell beginners in here to setup a rootpassword.
<zege> No more discussion on that. Bye
<kastan> k1l: i apologize again when i was reading a how to install java script
<kastan> in said i needed root access
<k1l_> kastan: that is why we told you to use sudo. we know there are a lot of bad howtos. but its your responibility now.
<kastan> k1l_: Ok thank you again
<computerquip> Hi... Trying to install WinUSB from a package for Saucy... apparently, the package manager GUI is stuck at "Applying changes"
<computerquip> Has been doing this for nearly 10 minutes now...
<computerquip> Not even sure what to do. Seems a tad broken.
<kastan> computerquip: maybe end the task and try again?
<computerquip> Will that screw up my filesystem or confuse the package manager?
<kastan> computerquip: it shouldn't
<computerquip> Also, why can the GUI not handle this?
<OerHeks> aborting packagemanager should not bork your system. happend to me sometimes, after aborting, the package was installed anyway.
<kastan> computerquip: my best guess is that its either an outdated package manager
<computerquip> No... 14.10 fully updated and fresh install...
<kastan> computerquip: hmm could be a flook try again and let us no what happened
<computerquip> Okay, apparently closing and starting the package manager results in the same thing.
<computerquip> This time at least it's responding and not declared frozen.
<OerHeks> err winusb for saucy on 14.10 utopic ?
<computerquip> Yes. PM should be able to handle it correct?
<OerHeks> it is not in the repo's so how do we tell?
<computerquip> I don't get your point.
<OerHeks> packages outside the repos are not supported here.
<computerquip> Okay, so freezing and segfaulting package manager is okay?
<computerquip> Even with an older package, that's not acceptable.
<computerquip> I'm not asking about the package, I'm asking as to why I'm getting the behavior with the package manager.
<OerHeks> That is your opinion, we do not know what is going on, haven't tested it.
<computerquip> You cannot be serious OerHeks. Should I consider you a troll?
<computerquip> If a package isn't supported, the package manager should be able to simply reject the package.
<computerquip> Not give ridiculously obscured behavior that confuses anyone who would use it.
<OerHeks> If you open a downloaded .deb, it will open in softwarecenter, and ask you if you trust it from unknown source, right?
<computerquip> Correct. It assumes that you trust that the package won't place files that you don't want.
<EriC^^> computerquip: use dpkg -i to install it in the terminal and you might see the error
<daftykins> computerquip: OerHeks is one of the channels well trusted regular volunteers, i suggest you show some respect here.
<EriC^^> ^+1
<computerquip> Right, so your long time trusted volunteer apparently tells users instability is normal and okay.
<OerHeks> if the install gives errors, use: sudo apt-get -f install >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/489546/installing-winusb-on-ubuntu-14-04
<computerquip> Then refutes any reasoning against it with "that's your opinion".
<OerHeks> its a saucy package, not updated since 2013 ...
<daftykins> computerquip: you appear to be the one that is trying to use EOL and thus unsupported software. The fault here lies with your choices.
<computerquip> Then why doesn't the package manager just tell me that it won't accept it?
<computerquip> Do you not see the problem? Really?
#ubuntu 2015-02-13
<k1l_> the package manager accepts any .deb package you install. a computer is a dumb machine. you still need to think yourself
<OerHeks> As the packagemanager cannot confirm it will install, it asks you that question.
<EriC^^> do you think we are ubuntu developers and in particular the software manager department?
<computerquip> EriC^^, I never even claimed as such.
<EriC^^> computerquip: you're questions wrap around that
<EriC^^> *your
<computerquip> No it doesn't.
<computerquip> My question was basic and wondering if there was reasoning for the behavior.
<daftykins> computerquip: i do see the problem - and it's with you and your plans
<daftykins> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<daftykins> been dead a long time, saucy.
<EriC^^> computerquip: we can't troubleshoot unsupported/frankenstein setups, it's a journey you'll have to partake in yourself, but don't go on about not getting a direct answer to your questions here
<EriC^^> computerquip: you've been given 2 commands and a link, apt-get -f install , dpkg -i <package>, and a link above to a thread
<Jordan_U> t-dubs:
<Jordan_U> t-dubs: Please run "pastebinit /cdrom/boot/grub/grub.cfg" and post the URL that it outputs.
<JustNeedHelp> I need help. Can someone give me a link to downloading ubuntu
<k1l_> !downloads | JustNeedHelp
<k1l_> !download | JustNeedHelp
<ubottu> JustNeedHelp: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Utopic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<JustNeedHelp> thx
<OerHeks> JustNeedHelp, or use torrents ? http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<JustNeedHelp> brb in a hour or so
<rpp601> hey guys what command will tell me what kind of processor i have
<Jordan_U> rpp601: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<montetobuso> can anyone point me to a good channel to get some help with mint?
<EriC^^> !mint  | montetobuso
<ubottu> montetobuso: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<montetobuso> thank you very much!
<EriC^^> no problem
<cluelessperson> I'm very suddenly having a problem with ubuntu for apparently no reason.  It was stuck at GRUB, no countdown, and now I have a blinking cursor
<cluelessperson> won't bootup
<rpp601> what would be better? An intel core2 duo @ 1.86ghz or a pentium 4 @ 3.2ghz?
<daftykins> cluelessperson: reset, hold down left shift, try picking an older kernel
<daftykins> rpp601: c2d
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: you don't get grub anymore?
<rpp601> daftykins: for gaming as well?
<daftykins> rpp601: yep
<OerHeks> p4 is single core.
<rpp601> daftykins: i thought so, thx
<genii> Check to see that there are not stray USB sticks or other possible boot things attached
<cluelessperson> EriC^^: I did, but I had to hit enter, it's supposed to boot auto  . wtf is it suddenly screwing up for
<k1l_> rpp601: dont think of gaming with that old cpus :)
<rpp601> OerHeks: i know but i had to ask because 1.86 vs 3.2ghz was such a big differenc34
<cluelessperson> daftykins:   I did, now it said  "busybox" ubuntu built in shell (initramfs)
<rpp601> k1l_: i'm poor :) i'm talking older games here
<cluelessperson> blinking cursor
<OerHeks> rpp601, multimedia wants a 2nd core ..
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: check what genii said
<daftykins> ^
<cluelessperson> genii: There are none
<daftykins> rpp601: yeah, clock speed is a measure of opportunity - not guaranteed action :) so very far apart hardware timewise there, they cannot be compared by clock speed
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: did you try a different kernel maybe?
<cluelessperson> EriC^^: No, I was running some production stuff off this and at the very least need to retrieve the database off it
<cluelessperson> This has been running for weeks, I don't understand why it just fucks up now for no reason
<EriC^^> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rpp601> daftykins, OerHeks, i'm going get this up to 3gb ram and try and run an older call of duty. it has an nvidia card in it.
<daftykins> rpp601: which nvidia card? i don't know about games such as COD under Linux, so not sure how wise that is
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: try an older kernel
<cluelessperson> EriC^^: I don't know how.  I'm not a sysadmin
<EriC^^> it could be a newer kernel was installed, which caused update-grub to update and revert any manual changes that were made
<kastan> how would i go about updateing wine
<cluelessperson> Why would this one just break
<daftykins> kastan: what is "dpkg -l | grep wine" ?
<rpp601> daftykins: i was going to put xp on it for the games, the card is a GeForce 7300, LE. So i'd be the C2Duo, 3gb, and the 128mb 7300. I'm hoping for like call of duty 2 or 3 ish.
<nicomachus> kastan: should update with the rest of your software in the update manager.
<cluelessperson> EriC^^: I don't know how to revert
<daftykins> rpp601: is there a reason you're dealing with museum pieces? :)
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: i dont know, it might be it, when grub comes, go to advanced and pick an older kernel
<kastan> ok thank you
<kastan> whats wines limitations
<rpp601> daftykins: yes lol. i have no cash to spend on PC's so i deal in donations only. :-/
<rpp601> daftykins: it's sad i know.
<daftykins> kastan: no you have to run the above command as a step in finding out if your wine is out of date.
<kastan> im having trouble opening the most basic exe packages
<genii> cluelessperson: There might be something attached which is causing the issue. If I leave an sdcard in the reader of my laptop for instance, I get the identical behaviour you described
<kastan> so after i run the command how would i update it to the newest version?
<cluelessperson> genii:   Nothing is attached except network cable.  It sits in my cubicle cabinet
<nicomachus> kastan: if you run the command that daftykins gave you, it will tell the current version.
<nicomachus> kastan: then you can see if you need to update or if it's something else.
<daftykins> kastan: one step at a time. show me the answer than we can proceed
<genii> cluelessperson: Were the drives recently moved around in the computer?
<kastan> im running 1.6.2 and that is not the current version
<cluelessperson> genii:   No, this has been sitting in there for weeks untouched, I just came in today and its down
<daftykins> kastan: which ubuntu are you on? "cat /etc/issue"
<genii> cluelessperson: iT IS BEGINNING TO SOUND LIKE HARDWARE FAILURE OF THE DRIVE
<rpp601> daftykins: my tablet is faster than my pc's lol.
<genii> oops capslock
<daftykins> genii: my ears! :)
<genii> heh
<nicomachus> rpp601: my phone has more HDD space than my PC. :(
<kastan> daftykin: is says no such file or directory
<designbybeck_> Could it be the case that some laptops, 6-8 years old are to old for 14.04? and need 12.04 instead???
<cluelessperson> genii: Highly doubt that.
<daftykins> kastan: what about "lsb_release -a" ?
<rpp601> nicomachus: lol i know the feeling.
<k1l_> designbybeck_: no
<genii> cluelessperson: Are you able to get into the BIOS ? It might be good to enable in there SMART monitoring and then see if during boot it reports that the drive is beginning to fail
<nicomachus> rpp601: 1TB HDD is on the way, though!
<k1l_> designbybeck_: you might want to look at Lubuntu for old and low hardware
<rpp601> nicomachus: me too actually! just ordered one
<nicomachus> trying to decide the best way to destroy the worthless 80gb
<cluelessperson> genii: Drive beginning to fail wouldn't cause it to just not boot like this
<genii> cluelessperson: Regardless of your belief or doubt, the symptoms fit
<nicomachus> got mine at micro center for $49.99
<rpp601> designbybeck: xubuntu 12.04 is good on my (extra old) old pc
<designbybeck_> k1l_, I have two dell laptops I am having fits with! they will not turn on if they've gone to sleep, even after enabling their propreitary broadcom drivers they will not show network
<cluelessperson> genii:   ..?
<daftykins> rpp601: nicholasalipaz general chat in PM or #ubuntu-offtopic please. support only in here :)
<genii> cluelessperson: If bad sectors are where it's supposed to begin the loading the OS, yes
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: maybe somebody had manually edited grub to boot a certain disk, and when the kernel updated that caused grub to revert the changes, so now the timeout is set and it can't find the disks either
<EriC^^> </plot>
<rpp601> daftykins: sorry boss
<designbybeck_> I've been trying Xubuntu 14.04 with these k1l_
<daftykins> nicomachus: sorry that was meant to be you in my last line
<daftykins> nicholasalipaz: bad highlight, sorry
<kastan> daftykin: ubuntu 14.04.1 codename trusty
<nicomachus> i got the message anyway. just waiting for the messages to slow down a bit before I ask a couple questions.
<daftykins> !info wine trusty
<genii> cluelessperson: Does this thing have a DVD or CD drive it can boot from? Might want to boot to a livecd and investigate from there
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<daftykins> kastan: that is the correct version.
<cluelessperson> genii:    .. I'm at a facility that repairs 44,000 machines a month.  this isn't hardware.  This is software.
<daftykins> kastan: go chat with the team over in #winehq for why your programs might not be working
<kastan> dafykins: ok thank you
<user> does anyone know about networking
<nicomachus> user: be more specific
<daftykins> user: they love it in ##networking
<genii> cluelessperson: At any rate, whether the drive is bad or still good, booting to a livecd allows investigating the problem further to narrow down the exact issue
<genii> cluelessperson: Additionally, GRUB can be reinstalled from there
<user> why do i need to unplug router every day to get net back
<daftykins> cluelessperson: 30 seconds to boot a live session and pastebin smartctl's output to check the disk, then you can resume your original idea :)
<designbybeck_> I'm downloading Xubuntu12.04.5 and going to try that
<genii> user: That might be a better question for the ##hardware channel
<user> ok thanks didnt know there was one
<nicomachus> user: that is definitely a ##networking or ##hardware question. but it sounds like you have too many devices on one router. They'll be happy to help in ##networking or ##hardware
<user> can u have to many
<nicomachus> Yes.
<nicomachus> daftykins: didn't I get some help from you once with AMD drivers in 14.04?
<user> i have same on it for few years. cant work out why need unplug every day
<nicomachus> user: ask ##networking or ##hardware
<user> how i get that room mate
<nicomachus> type /join ##networking or /join ##hardware
<genii> user: I used to have a D-Link with same problem. Had to install openwrt on it eventually, it's own firmware had problems
<genii> user: But regardless, since it is not an Ubuntu support question, you will get help better suited to your problem in the channels that have been mentioned to you
<user> i have netgear running dgteam firmware or is official firmware better
<nicomachus> Ok, things have slowed down. I'm can't get the display to scale in the AMD Catalyst Controls. The option is just completely grayed out.
<nicomachus> I've tried a few different things, but no luck.
<nicomachus> I found a couple support articles, etc but they were for Windows.
<daftykins> nicomachus: possibly, there are so many helpees per day i forget though :)
<nicomachus> haha, I gotcha.
<daftykins> user: other channels please
<daftykins> nicomachus: never actually used one directly myself, so no ideas on the CCC i'm afraid
<user> ok ok daft
<nicomachus> I just need scaling to work. I've spent ~3 weeks setting up this PC to be a home media center, and scaling is the last problem I need to tackle (for now)
<daftykins> genii: Sierra asks to send you a coffee btw ;)
<nicomachus> VGA works fine (blegh), but HDMI either cuts off part of the screen, or leaves a black edge around it.
 * genii sips
<daftykins> nicomachus: oh was it you with this tesco screen?
<nicomachus> tesco......?
<nicomachus> no.
<nicomachus> haha. It's a 1080p 32-inch Sony LCD TV hanging on the way
<nicomachus> wall not way
<daftykins> nicomachus: ah ok, had someone with said hardware the other day. now i was convinced my TV wasn't to blame for overscan issues too, but i dug through the menus deep enough one day to find it
<daftykins> nicomachus: although black bars around all 4 sides sounds like underscan :D so just the opposite almost
<nicomachus> There's only one option to correct overscan, and it gives 4 different menu options. none resolve.
<daftykins> nicomachus: fglrx or fglrx-updates ? repo or manual download?
<nicomachus> and it's either overscan or underscan, depending on the settings. I just want to be able to use the scaling option so that I can scale it correct for the settings I want.
<daftykins> yeah most TVs just have a 1:1 setting though, then it's done
<nicomachus> it's on 1:1.
<nicomachus> driver is fglrx-updates
<nicomachus> If i use just fglrx, CCC won't even open.
<daftykins> weird
<Kickasses> Is it worth learning Ubuntu to learn red hat?
<nicomachus> tell me about it....
<daftykins> does it want to be run with gksu or something? maybe it wants to be so it can manipulate xorg.conf directly
<daftykins> Kickasses: nope, you'd learn too much that'd be irrelevant
<EriC^^> Kickasses: what's the end goal?
<nicomachus> nope, tried that the other night.
<Kickasses> Thanks guys
<nicomachus> someone on here came to the conclusion that alternatives weren't installed correctly with fglrx
<Kickasses> Erm...end goal...to administer red hat networks
<daftykins> nicomachus: no ideas then, if it's a new enough card it might want manual downloads - but i'd pick through the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if there's a reason for it
<EriC^^> Kickasses: centos and fedora are basically red hat
<nicomachus> Kickasses: just go straight to redhat.
<Kickasses> Thanks Eric
<Kickasses> Thought it was debian
<Kickasses> Mixed up debian and fedora
<Kickasses> Red hat costs tho
<nicomachus> what, really?
<Kickasses> Doesn't it?
<Goose_> YO guys
<k1l_> Kickasses: if you ask in here use ubuntu :)  for other comparisons ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or in ##linux
<EriC^^> fedora is the same they test stuff in it, centos is a really really stable version
<Goose_> Anyone wanna help me out? Everytime I close my laptop, or go into suspend at all, my VPN disconnects. Anyone know how to fix that?
<Kickasses> Had trouble in linux
<nicomachus> Goose_ no way to fix that, sorry bro
<Goose_> Well that's lame.
<nicomachus> agreed.
<Goose_> I'LL FIND A WAY
<nicomachus> unless someone else tells me I'm wrong.
<k1l_> Goose_: you cant stay connected whe you go in suspend or standby. you will need to reconnect afterwards.
<nicomachus> there's an "autoconnect" option in the network manager, but it doesn't work.
<rpp601> what about a cmd to show ram?
<Goose_> Isn't there a 3rd party VPN autoconnect?
<k1l_> rpp601: "free -m"
<nicomachus> I remember there being a bug report about it soon after 14.04 came out.
<Goose_> try glances, it shows everything
<daftykins> rpp601: cat /proc/meminfo or what k1l_ said
<Goose_> weird. I'll look into it and try to find a fix or make one myself
<nicomachus> If you find one, Goose_, let me know!
<Goose_> Will do man!
<Goose_> I'll be back with info! hopefully...
<craigbass76> Trying to start a samba fileserver.  /etc/init.d/smbd ?  I start that and see nothing samba related with netstat.
<Goose_> I may just try to write a python script to make the network autoconnect to a specific VPN connection
<Goose_> Before sending any information it could just connect to the VPN
<Kickasses> Groovy goose
<Goose_> be back
<Kickasses> Showing off python skills
<daftykins> craigbass76: sudo service samba start ?
<Goose_> emphasis on try
<craigbass76> daftykins, nope
<Kickasses> Hehe goose, nicely camouflaged
<daftykins> craigbass76: what are you 'proving' this via?
<ivan_on_trac> I want to use ubuntu server. Database server. Application server.
<ivan_on_trac> Others want CentOS, they think it is better, it is a Red Hat for free. However they never used RedHat or CentOS
<ivan_on_trac> Any hint or idea. How to maintain that Ubuntu is better.
<nicomachus> Goose_: I had a bash on Windows that would disallow any network traffic until I connected the VPN, but it wouldn't autoconnect.
<daftykins> ivan_on_trac: there is no 'better'
<ivan_on_trac> daftykins: It's true. But between CentOS or Ubuntu. The company does not want to pay subscription.
<genii> ivan_on_trac: The Ubuntu documentation and community support. Like we're here now assisting users.
<ivan_on_trac> The company never used RedHat or CentOS. I have no experience with them.
<Pantsu> ivan_on_trac: hire someone who know what they are doing
<phix> hi
<Pantsu> that is the best way to maintain it better
<phix> can i unlock two encrypted drives at boot time?
<Pantsu> phix: depends on the encryption
<Pantsu> generally yes
<daftykins> ivan_on_trac: CentOS doesn't have a sub to my knowledge, however this topic is irrelevant in here. ask in #linux - this channel is *ubuntu* support only
<ivan_on_trac> We use Slackware. And other minor things have utlilizam Ubuntu in the Company. We want to Slackware. And choose from CentOS or Ubuntu.
<daftykins> ivan_on_trac: please stop with the off topic chat, i have directed you to join #linux
<ivan_on_trac> daftykins: I'm not wondering subscription. I did not say that.
<daftykins> ivan_on_trac: you're off topic. please move to #linux or #ubuntu-offtopic - thanks
<t-dubs> Hey there, Daftykins, I need some more help..
<ivan_on_trac> daftykins: I'm asking only if someone has been there. In having to state a choice.
<t-dubs> I feel like a complete dick head for using yopu guys like this..
<genii> t-dubs: Language, language, please
<t-dubs> OOPs, sorry guys
<daftykins> t-dubs: please address the channel in the first instance, sadly i do not know all
<daftykins> ivan_on_trac: like i said. off topic. take it to one of those two other channels now please, i will be ignoring you from now on.
<nicomachus> daftykins trying to be humble
<daftykins> ;)
<t-dubs> I know you don't,  daftykins,  but you're still three for three as far as I'm concerned ;)
<phix> Pantsu: luks
<t-dubs> Anyway, everyone:
<t-dubs> I neded help playing video files.
<phix> t-dubs: install vlc, done
<daftykins> ^
<nicomachus> lol
<nicomachus> think this would help with my over/underscan? http://askubuntu.com/questions/463406/smaller-screen-after-installing-radeon-driver-from-amds-site
<Pantsu> phix: just set up crypttab then
<nicomachus> the second answer, not the first.
<t-dubs> OK, so, Daftyknis: sudo apt-get install <vlc>?
<daftykins> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0~pre2-4build1 (utopic), package size 1313 kB, installed size 4170 kB
<daftykins> sure is
<nicomachus> don't know exactly what this command does: "sudo aticonfig --set-pcs-val=MCIL,DigitalHDTVDefaultUnderscan,0"
<t-dubs> Wait a second..
<t-dubs> What??
<t-dubs> !info vlc?
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0~pre2-4build1 (utopic), package size 1313 kB, installed size 4170 kB
<daftykins> t-dubs: i used it to confirm the package name
<t-dubs> I don;t know what that is, or how to use it.
<nicomachus> lol t-dubs having an ephiphany
<daftykins> it's a bot command
<daftykins> t-dubs: install as you said.
<t-dubs> OH ok
<t-dubs> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0~pre2-4build1 (utopic), package size 1313 kB, installed size 4170 kB
<t-dubs> Awesome@
<nrml1> you guys have experience with netapp?
<t-dubs> That's SO cool!
<daftykins> nicomachus: probably modifies xorg.conf - but you're using repo fglrx not downloaded from AMD's site, so i don't know on that one. make a backup of xorg.conf if it exists, then give it a go
<daftykins> t-dubs: yeah, you can PM the bot too - helps reduce the spam for us ;)
<daftykins> nrml1: can you phrase that so it sounds like an Ubuntu support question?
<nrml1> yes
<t-dubs> SPAM>
<nrml1> does anyone know how to access netapp from ubuntu 14.04?
<t-dubs> Excuse me, but, my questions are NOT spam!
<t-dubs> lol
<daftykins> t-dubs: right but if you started playing with ubottu in channel, we'd get very very angry. so just letting you know you can PM her (the bot) to your hearts content ;)
<phix> Pantsu: i have, it doesnt prompt at boot time
<phix> Pantsu: well i lie, it prompts for one, not both
<OerHeks> nrml1, netapp isn't in the repos, and converting rpm to deb is a bad idea.
<nrml1> :)
<nrml1> A sense of humor is very important in life.
<t-dubs> ok
<t-dubs> Thanks a lot
<phix> Pantsu: do i need to set another option in cryptab? or modify initram disc somehow?
<t-dubs> So.. I have anb opinion question
<phix> t-dubs: shoot
<t-dubs> What do you guys prefer to burn dvds?
<phix> dd
<t-dubs> I know that ubuntu comes with a stock burner
<daftykins> the time machine that takes me to the time DVDs were used
<t-dubs> I hear ya ,sdafty\
<t-dubs> lol
<agent_white> t-dubs: Like phix said, dd. Learning it will pay off in more ways than one.
<OerHeks> t-dubs, please easy on the enter, thanks.
<phix> dd < dvd.iso > /dev/dvdrw
<taplaptap> is there a way to get winkey+left, and winkey+right to do the same as windows?   also, is there a way to split vertically as well?
<t-dubs> OK, sorry about that, guys, so, what is DD, and, why should i use it?
<phix> taplaptap: what does superkey left and superkey right do?
<taplaptap> what is superkey? winkey
<phix> taplaptap: yes
<Jordan_U> taplaptap: The key that's wearing a cape.
<t-dubs> taplaptap, yeah it is
<phix> taplaptap: but generic, non ms naming convention
<daftykins> t-dubs: just run brasero, it's a GUI optical media writing program. dd is a bad suggestion
<taplaptap> winkey left+right, will open the taskbar and put numbers on the taskbar
<phix> taplaptap: wht?
<phix> why?
<taplaptap> i dunno, default ?
<phix> what's the use case?
<taplaptap> i want winkey+left to put 1 terminal 50% on the left, superkey+right, 50% on the right
<t-dubs> brasero will allow me to burn dvds, right? as opposed to data discs?
<OerHeks> t-dubs, open brasero, you will see it imediatly. pretty straight forward.
<genii> t-dubs: Whatever you have to codecs installed for
<phix> taplaptap: ok
<emanuel_> Hello. I have a problem, I'm using a laptop with a damaged screen as a print sever. I'm using Ubuntu as the OS. Today the laptop was hung at  a screen about moutnting problems and fter choosing F to fix it was able to boot.I assume this is because the system was not shut down properly before. Is there a guide on how to make the system read only so a poor shutdown won't cause file system corruption?
<t-dubs> OK, thsnkd a lot, OerHeks!!
<t-dubs> Thanks to everyone currently in the room, too, for putting up with me, and all of my noob qhuestions and habits.
<phix> emanuel_: it's a setting in /etc/fstab
<genii> emanuel_: I think the main problem would be if it can run CUPS or whatever you're using without using swap
<genii> or /tmp
<emanuel_> genii I'm using CUPS and some HP non Opensource driver.
<genii> emanuel_: You could test by temporarily mounting readonly, see if it makes problems or is fine. If fine, then do the fstab edit
<t-dubs> So.. i had to install a ton of stuff to brasero
<genii> emanuel_: eg: sudo mount -a -o remount,ro      ...then see if it complains. If not, then you're good to do it permanently in the fstab
<t-dubs> and, it still won'y work
<t-dubs> I can't burn the dvd.. it won't accept .mp4
<emanuel_> It looks like no error after entering the command,. Now to try and print
<t-dubs> so.. can anyone help me with this?
<EriC^^> t-dubs: did you try k3b
<t-dubs> no..
<t-dubs> i don't even know what that is.
<daftykins> pretty sure t-dubs is after having this mp4 turned into a playable DVD film playable in players
<t-dubs> yeah
<daftykins> that's blatantly unlawful so i'm not gonna have a hand in that.
<t-dubs> what Daftykins said
<OerHeks> install ubuntu-restricted-extras for all codecs and webplugins and you are fine
<daftykins> t-dubs: please see freenode's policy on discussing unlawful actions and requests on this network
<kostkon> t-dubs, open the software centre, search for devede, create the iso then burn it on a dvd using your default burner app brasero
<t-dubs> ok, how does that work, or how do i do that?
<t-dubs> i'm not doing anything unlawful, dafty!!
<t-dubs> i own legit copies of these
<kostkon> t-dubs, forgot the "install devede" part
<daftykins> haven't heard that one before.
<EriC^^> t-dubs: pu-lease
<t-dubs> eric
<t-dubs> i do.
<t-dubs> i have the dvds
<t-dubs> bought and paid for
<daftykins> seriously, we are not 12, drop this now.
<genii> emanuel_: Were you able to print successfully with the print server mounts all in read-only?
<t-dubs> fine
<emanuel_> genii I sent a print job and it printed
<emanuel_> I had to go to the other room
<omosoj> hi, i'm trying to set up my ubuntu vps to host a rails api
<omosoj> i don't know much about it. i followed a few tutorials and failed a lot...
<genii> emanuel_: If all went well then you are good to edit the /etc/fstab file and change them here to make it permanent
<omosoj> how can i learn to do this well?
<Jordan_U> t-dubs: You will get better quality, along with getting all of the original DVD menus and options, if you simply copy your existing DVDs rather than re-making a DVD from a rip that has be recompressed (and will need to be recompressed a second time back to mpeg 2).
 * daftykins facepalms
<nicomachus> ^lol
<t-dubs> how do i do that, jordan?
<emanuel_> genii will you help me edit the /etc/fstab?
<t-dubs> I have the DVDs sitting right here
<Jordan_U> t-dubs: Brasero has an option to make a disk image from a disk, which you can then burn. Another option is to copy the VIDEO_TS directory and burn it to another data DVD.
<t-dubs> OK..
<t-dubs> Let me see.. if i run into problems, i'll let you know, okm?
<genii> emanuel_: I am leaving shortly.  Basically, I would say: sudo nano /etc/fstab     ...for the / mount, go to after it says errors=remount-ro   and put a comma, then ro so it looks like: errors=remount-ro,ro    ... for any other mounts, where it says defaults change that to ro
<daftykins> Jordan_U: may i PM?
<genii> emanuel_: To exit, ctrl-x , choose to save with same name by hitting enter key and it's done
<Jordan_U> daftykins: Yes.
<emanuel_> genii, thank you. the only other mount is swap. I don't think (but don't know) if a poor shutdown will affect swap
<genii> emanuel_: emanuel_ You could also test running it without swap by issuing sudo swapoff       doing another print, etc. If it runs OK again you comment out the swap mount line in the fstab. If it gives errors then to leave it and do sudo swapon
<Piccolo> Hello all, can anyone help with extracting a tar ball?
<Piccolo> please
<nicomachus> piccolo: right click, select "extract"
<OerHeks> Piccolo, double-click on it in filemanager, and it opens in fileroller, easy to unpack.
<emanuel_> genii thanks. will try that
<Piccolo> command line?
<nicomachus> oh
<genii> Piccolo: Depends on the extension if bzr or tar.gz or such
<Piccolo> I have tried tar -xz but it hangs
<Piccolo> tar.gz
<Piccolo> how do you check the integrity?
<daftykins> Piccolo: tar xvf file.tar
<genii> Piccolo: tar -xvzf tarname.tar.gz
<Piccolo> thanks
<Piccolo> coolbeans, worked, thanks guys!
<Piccolo> and girls!
<cluelessperson> uh uh
<FredTom> hey, i can't open google chrome under 12.04
<cluelessperson> I'm getting an "Unable to access "246 GB Volume"  on the server
<FredTom> how can i debug?
<cluelessperson> from the livecd
<daftykins> cluelessperson: do you feel like sharing some SMART output with us so we can see if there's any damage?
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit" then "sudo smartmontools -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit"
<OerHeks> FredTom, When google-chrome starts a session it creates some files under ~/.config/google-chrome ,  delete "SingletonLock", "SingletonCookie" and "SingletonSocket", and run google-chrome again.
<OerHeks> FredTom, other cause: maybe there is an update too, run updatemanager
<cluelessperson> genjix:  Sigh, ass, you were right
<cluelessperson> daftykins:   Looks like a Read Error rate of 191
<daftykins> cluelessperson: easy now, pastebin it - if it's seagate the read error rate value actually doesn't matter.
<OerHeks> daftykins, smart is part of 'disks' now :-)
<daftykins> OerHeks: it doesn't show the relevant data sadly
<OerHeks> oh i c
<daftykins> just a kinda generic "yay this is healthy" and often it claims that when a disk is toast
<cluelessperson> SELF TEST FAILED, DUN DUN DUN
<t-dubs> lol
<daftykins> cluelessperson: seriously, there is no personally identifiable information within that command, sharing it is no biggy
<t-dubs> that's funny, cluelessperson
<cluelessperson> daftykins: I don't know what the command is and I'm on a liveboot
<daftykins> cluelessperson: as above, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit" then "sudo smartmontools -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit"
<daftykins> cluelessperson: where obviously sdX is the actual letter of your drive
<cluelessperson> daftykins: That's amazing. pastebinit. :)
<daftykins> yep, so useful
<FredTom> OerHerks: awesome
<FredTom> that worked
<OerHeks> FredTom, have fun
<cluelessperson> daftykins: You are trying to send an empty document, exitting
<FredTom> http://imgur.com/Q21vfAw
<FredTom> ok so .. in 1... you can see the list item starting to be obscured by the top of the list
<FredTom> the problem is that if i absolutly position the elements relative to their parent list.. then i can't drag them between list A and list B
 * cluelessperson sometimes shuts servers off so people will talk to him. xD
<daftykins> cluelessperson: "sudo parted -l" to confirm what drive you're going to check, probably /dev/sda ? then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" should work fine *if* those two packages were installed first as per my commands
<FredTom> ah wrong channel
<daftykins> FredTom: i was going to say :/
<cluelessperson> daftykins:   I love you for showing me pastebinit.    http://paste.ubuntu.com/10197070
<daftykins> cluelessperson: can you refresh my memory? this was a system that spontaneously stopped booting, yeah?
<cluelessperson> daftykins:  >.> yes.
<cluelessperson> daftykins:  during the night.  booted it, got stuck at grub, I had a previous install issue I thought it was the same.
<daftykins> cluelessperson: yep, see line 72 - there are 27 pending sectors awaiting remap right now on that disk. it's about to fail big time, you need to backup and replace it immediately
<cluelessperson> daftykins:  I can't even mount it to backup just the database on it. >.<
<cluelessperson> it's a month's worth of data
<daftykins> cluelessperson: does it have multiple partitions? "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<cluelessperson> daftykins:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/10197107
<daftykins> cluelessperson: ah single partition. so "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /mnt" does that give errors?
<cluelessperson> daftykins:   and...
<daftykins> huh?
<cluelessperson> daftykins: yes.
<daftykins> what was the complaint?
<cluelessperson> daftykins:    mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or helper program, or other erorr.
<daftykins> cluelessperson: "dmesg | tail" suggest anything more detailed about what's wrong?
<cluelessperson> daftykins: 0e 45 e9 48
<cluelessperson> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10197141
<emanuel_> Help, I edited fstab to make my system read only and now Ican't reverse it. I'm trying sudo mount -o rw,remount / and sudo is failiong
<daftykins> cluelessperson: hmm that's not good. so, if this data is seriously important, you're going to want to take it to another system for data recovery now. you would ideally image it up to another drive, or try and mount it using a backup superblock
<daftykins> emanuel_: is this from a live session?
<emanuel_> daftykins: no from the os running on hard drive
<cluelessperson> daftykins: backup superblock?
<daftykins> emanuel_: why?
<cluelessperson> daftykins:   I just need the mysql files
<daftykins> cluelessperson: yeah, but these methods risk the data you've got on the drive, so it depends how badly you want it
<emanuel_> daftykins: long situation let me type...
<cluelessperson> daftykins:   My last backup was a month ago, let's ty
<daftykins> cluelessperson: i found this - http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/recover-bad-superblock-from-corrupted-partition/
<cluelessperson> daftykins: let's try then, I'm eager to see what you're capable of pulling
<daftykins> cluelessperson: it's really about the disk and not me, so i'm not responsible from here on out :D
<cluelessperson> daftykins: I fully understand.  Like I said, it's a month's worth of data, and two columns in mysql I'll have to readd
<cluelessperson> daftykins: daftykins Actually, I have a bunch of random CSVs saved that may make up for it
<daftykins> cluelessperson: ah ok so no biggy? good stuff :>
<emanuel_> daftykins: I have a laptop with a bad screen. I am using it as a print server. Due to impropper shutdowns the systen hunbg on bootup because it needed a disk check. I asked here about making it read only and after some testing it seemed to work so edited fstab. I rebooted and now printing didn't work. I googled how to mouint it read only and it failed but dmesg shows it did remount. I now was able to edit fstab and am rebooting the s
<cluelessperson> daftykins: yeah, have at it
<emanuel_> daftykins: if /swap is not read only... I'm trying to girlfriend proof the system.
<daftykins> cluelessperson: it's all in the above link then :)
<cluelessperson> daftykins: You say it may risk the data, will mounting via another superblock overwrite the data, or just damage the corruption further?
<cluelessperson> like if it's a bad head, it'll get worse real quick
<PsychicVampire> Hey all
<PsychicVampire> I was just at my psychiatrits office tonight.. and he had some awful virus
<daftykins> cluelessperson: that's the risk you take ultimately yeah, even using the disk might just be damaging it further
<PsychicVampire> on his win8.1 pc system.. it appears to be a network with only one server and he's got these host pcs
<PsychicVampire> which do have physical hdds, but still rely on the server
<PsychicVampire> anyway i cant recall the practice management software he uses exactly, i doubt it's natively released for linux
<cluelessperson> daftykins:  I get the error  "Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock" right off
<cluelessperson> first command
<PsychicVampire> but should i try to convince him to use Ubuntu and either run a VM or use WINE
<kxtwo> Hey guys, I just picked up an hp i3 laptop.  Wanted to throw ubuntu on there, just go with the most recent LTS as usual?
<Jordan_U> PsychicVampire: Please gather all of the information relevant to your question and post it all as one message, on one line.
<PsychicVampire> and if so, since the psychiatry managment software he uses relies on remote assistance for networking, can linux use that protocol or is it going to end up being a VM inside ubunut
<PsychicVampire> well that's everything, sorry i use a lot of lines.
<daftykins> emanuel_: what does "mount" report? file system / is read only?
<PsychicVampire> kxtwo: Yes.
<PsychicVampire> kxtwo: it's AMD 64 or Intel?
<kxtwo> i3, intel
<kxtwo> with windows 8
<PsychicVampire> Ok, well the 64 bit build should work fine
<PsychicVampire> You should be able to dual-boot if you want.. boot from a live cd?
<kxtwo> def as it has 6GB ram
<PsychicVampire> As long as your laptop came with an optical drive
<daftykins> cluelessperson:  "sudo e2fsck -f /dev/sda1" ?
<emanuel_> daftykins: it doesn't matter now I fixed it and am rebooting
<PsychicVampire> Ok nice kxtwo, it'll work just fine.. use the 64 bit one of course.
<kxtwo> I also picked up an external drive, I am hoping I can partition this with a live cd but not sure
<kxtwo> might have to just grab a flash drive
<PsychicVampire> kxtwo: some still prefer to use older versions of Ubuntu, but the repositories aren't supported anymore just so you know
<cluelessperson> daftykins: command not found
<daftykins> PsychicVampire: with my respect, the fact that you are here to confirm whether it's a wise idea to move someone from Windows to Linux shows that you're not the right person for the job.
<PsychicVampire> Aye I'm jealous, my Toshiba C-55 has no optical drive and I have no USB stick so I've been using Win 8.1.. it's not terrible really, but a resoource hog, and I am paranoid about security.
<emanuel_> Ugh why isn't sudo shutdown -r now rebooting the systen?
<PsychicVampire> daftykins: No offence taken.
<kxtwo> psychic is there any reason I couldn't partition my external 1tb drive with a live cd image?
<PsychicVampire> psychic perhaps it was NTFS?
<PsychicVampire> did you try using gparted?
<kxtwo> no I haven't tried anything yet, since it is usb I am thinking I can use the live cd creator app
<Jordan_U> PsychicVampire: Honestly that doesn't sound like a good fit for Ubuntu to me. The normal advantage of malware being less common for Linux doesn't really apply once you install wine, especially when I would guess that the way they got malware on the machine in the first place was by being duped into running a trojan, which can be just as easily done via wine.
<daftykins> cluelessperson: hmm hang on
<Jordan_U> PsychicVampire: And the primary purpose of the machine seems to be to run a piece of Windows only software.
<PsychicVampire> Jordan_U: that's good to know, I didn't know WINE came with windows security risks as well, nevermind running a VM. is a VM actually more secure or less, or the same?
<daftykins> cluelessperson: try this one - https://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/ but again, much risk
<PsychicVampire> True Jordan_U, I really never liked setting up Linux systems just to get them to do what you want with Windows, with the same software ..
<emanuel_> daftykins: how  can I force a reboot when shutdown -r now won't reboot it
<stef1a> i just got a 2015 carbon x1 and am trying to install ubuntu. i'm on the UEFI page and UEFI/legacy boot - csm support says "UEFI only * Unselectable for Secure Boot". does this mean my computer does not have secureboot and so i don't need to disable it, or something else?
<PsychicVampire> kxtwo:  try a gparted livecd if you can do a USB live that'd be fine too
<daftykins> emanuel_: if the file system is read only, who cares? reset that sucker
<cluelessperson> PsychicVampire:  what do you mean?
<PsychicVampire> gparted is the boot-to program you wanna use for partitioning :)
<OerHeks> sudo reboot
<daftykins> stef1a: something else
<cluelessperson> PsychicVampire:   I like that linux can handle some things much more smoothly than windows
<emanuel_> daftykins: because I was able as I said before to get it mounted rw after my initial post
<daftykins> stef1a: are you having trouble booting a flash drive?
<PsychicVampire> daftykins: you can also create a partition within win 8.1, right click the start menu and go to disk manager
<PsychicVampire> management*
<stef1a> daftykins: i haven't tried yet. should i just try that first? (i've shrank my partition and disabled fastboot)
<daftykins> PsychicVampire: i am not talking about that topic. bad highlight.
<PsychicVampire> Oh sorry dafty
<Jordan_U> PsychicVampire: Having a VM doesn't make anything inherently more secure. One nice advantage of a VM is that it's easier to take a snapshot and revert back to it after the user installs malware.
<daftykins> stef1a: you want to dualboot 8 and ubuntu?
<stef1a> daftykins: for the moment, although i'll ultimately end up removing 8 entirely if possible
<PsychicVampire> Jordan_U: I suppose so long as I'm not his official IT guy, and just a patietn who helped him with windows - I'm not going to try to convince him to use Linux.. especially when he's paying for this Windows software.
<PsychicVampire> I knwo there's psychiatry practice manamgent software for Linux, but to switch when he's late into his career would be pointless.. it's all integrated with his smartphone etc..
<cluelessperson> daftykins:  Attempting now.    but error  Error reading block ####number ### (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) Ignore error?
<daftykins> stef1a: you'll probably have a harder time establishing a dualboot, than clean installing - but yeah a nice 14.04.1 64-bit flash drive made up should boot fine, after having already made space for the installation via a Windows resize from within Windows
<cluelessperson> Yes?
<cluelessperson> daftykins: force rewrite? lol
<daftykins> cluelessperson: sounds like it's game over then to me
<PsychicVampire> is it 8 or 8.1, daftykins?
<daftykins> PsychicVampire: please either learn how to use tab complete, or stop :)
<PsychicVampire> erm, I thought I just did.
<cluelessperson> daftykins: Well, I continued and I'm getting a list of "FIXED" "FIXED" etc 10 times
<cluelessperson> daftykins: you quit too soon my friend. :P
<kxtwo> crap I didn't realize 14.04 is still the most recent lts I thought something newer would have come out by now.  uess it hasn't been a year and a half yet.  I didn't care so much for 14.04 on my dell
<daftykins> cluelessperson: maybe, but doing this via someone else is as fun as pulling my own hair out - so just follow the link and see how you get on.
<PsychicVampire> daftykins: using tab-complete to put your nick at the end of a question is using it wrong?
<PsychicVampire> :|
<PsychicVampire> I thought it was 14.11...
<daftykins> PsychicVampire: asking me about what OS the person i'm helping is running, is the mistake :)
<daftykins> PsychicVampire: i appreciate you trying, but if you can't follow there's probably no reason to try and offer help in here
<cluelessperson> daftykins: MOUNTED, HA
<PsychicVampire> daftykins: my apologies: i thought you were the one needing help.. sorry
<PsychicVampire> i see you're helping clueless
<cluelessperson> daftykins:  TAKE THAT
<cluelessperson> now where are those MYSQL files, ASAP
<stef1a> daftykins: seems to be working okay so far...
<daftykins> cluelessperson: since i've been helping you this entire time and you're now trying to throw it back in my face like i've done something wrong, i suggest you check your attitude.
<PsychicVampire> You are all very polite, I apologize for over-stepping.
<cluelessperson> daftykins: NO, I did something, you saved me!
<cluelessperson> daftykins: I'm just giving you a hard time. :D
<daftykins> cluelessperson: i will ignore you if you carry on acting like an ungrateful.
<lasagn4> hi
<PsychicVampire> My mistake 14.10 appears to be the latest stable version
<emanuel_> daftykins: I did manually reboot the system by turning the power off waiting to see if it comes back
<daftykins> latest stable non-LTS (long term support) version, yes
<lasagn4> with linux you can replace and install a bin over another program evecn though that other program is running? how is that possible
<PsychicVampire> But just so everyone knows in Win 8.1 you can partition drives by going to disk managment, right click the start button
<jamie_> is there a place or way other than flash drive to transfer data between two hard drives, i just need 7 gb
<PsychicVampire> lasagn4: it doesn't work with permissions the way windows does
<daftykins> PsychicVampire: i'm a Windows admin too, Windows talk is off topic here. thanks but no thanks :)
<cluelessperson> darkbasic: .... I cant believe I just typoed that.   "NO, I did something wrong, and you saved me!" xD
<kxtwo> 14.10 isn't lts and supposedly doesn't have much ot offer so was just going to stick with 14.04 and hope the problems I had were hardware not software
<PsychicVampire> Oh daftykins, it is? Ok.
<cluelessperson> daftykins:  ^  seriously, thank you
<PsychicVampire> I would advocate gparted over that, though.. ok
<cluelessperson> daftykins:  I'm totally giving you a hard time.  You've saved me a lot of work. :D
<lasagn4> PsychicVampire, but replacing it doesn't close the running program, it stays running
<OerHeks> jamie_, dropbox, google drive .. dl-dvd
<daftykins> cluelessperson: yeah, stop that thanks
<lasagn4> PsychicVampire, is the running program now the old version or the new version?
<PsychicVampire> lasagn4: through your RAM perhaps.. try restarting the program
<cluelessperson> daftykins: I'm confused.
<cluelessperson> so serious
<cluelessperson> daftykins:   Seriously though.  You've run into this before?
<daftykins> many times.
<PsychicVampire> daftykins: sorry I somehow got you confused with kxtwo :|
<daftykins> i'm like the dead disk sniffer, in here
<PsychicVampire> i have learning disabilities
<OerHeks> !cookie | daftykins
<PsychicVampire> lol.
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jamie_> OerHeks: they only let 1-2 gb of data
<PsychicVampire> that he is
<daftykins> OerHeks: 8D
<OerHeks> jamie_, google drive then .. or if you are handy, remove the hdd from the other machine, and hang it in your current
<daftykins> cluelessperson: i've probably seen 20-30 failed disks in here since September
<jamie_> OerHeks: sadly i already had that idea... but my ram is only 4gb
<PsychicVampire> lasagn4: I really do not know. If it has not change, I'd assume the old version.. I'm sure others know.
<kxtwo> PsychicVampire, what is the best  utility to  create live cds these days?  I had a windows program called  linux cd creator or something like  that before
<PsychicVampire> magiciso works just fine
<Sunson> hi all
<jamie_> OerHeks: i was gonna hand it in the ram and then swap hdd but i dont have enough ram
<Sunson> anyone familar with virtualbox?
<daftykins> PsychicVampire: honestly talking about Windows software in an Ubuntu support channel is not going to help anyone out ;)
<OerHeks> jamie_, ehh don't swap hdd on a running machine
<PsychicVampire> Well, kxtwowanted to know
<PsychicVampire> It's for the purpose of migrating to Linux, so isn't hat for the betterment of civilization?
<emanuel_> daftykins: Will you help me fix the problem I made. I rebooted the system and now I can't print / seems read only still
<kxtwo> PsychicVampire, off the top of your head do you know if it will allow me to create a section out of my external usb drive and make it persistent?  if so I can use this not only to installbut also to carry with me needed
<jamie_> OerHeks: i was gonna do a live boot pull up the home dir then hang it in ram then pull hdd and push to new hdd
<Sunson> anyone know about installing Mac os on Ubuntu host virtualbox?
<PsychicVampire> kxtwo: is your external USB drive solid state per chance?
<daftykins> emanuel_: sorry, printing isn't my strong suit. just address the channel with what you're after
<PsychicVampire> Mac OS X in a VM is a *beyotch*
<kxtwo> PsychicVampire, no
<PsychicVampire> Ok
<kxtwo> does that matter?
<daftykins> kxtwo: that's a really bad idea.
<PsychicVampire> kxtwo: are you asking if gparted will do that?
<emanuel_> daftykins: Understood. I think my issue is the drive is still Read Only and I need it writable to store the data to print
<Sunson> ok...thought it was just me...you think it would be easier if i had a cd/dvd vs .iso/.dmg?
<PsychicVampire> not sure what you're trying to burn here kxtwo
<kxtwo> why is it a bad idea?  it's usb 3
<kxtwo> I can grab a traditional flash drive if  necessary
<emanuel_> My file system is now read only how do I get it back to read write?
<OerHeks> kxtwo, gparted can handle up to 2 Tb.
<PsychicVampire> notice kxtwo kxtwo believe i've used this app to burn in windows 8 too and it's fine http://download.cnet.com/Active-ISO-Burner/3000-2646_4-10602452.html
<daftykins> kxtwo: what are you trying to achieve? just make a flash drive bootable if you need a live session
<jamie_> OerHeks: i thought it might work... but i I think i really just need to get some money for new equiptment....
<daftykins> putting an ISO onto a flash drive is *NOT* burning.
<kxtwo> PsychicVampire, I have to units now so dont "need" to use windows
<PsychicVampire> kxtwo: are you trying to get your BIOS to boot an ISO?
<OerHeks> jamie_, turn both machines off, and then move the hdd.
<PsychicVampire> from an external USB drive?
<kxtwo> ok this is becoming gmore complicated  than I thought
<PsychicVampire> the BIOS looks for the master boot record on any partition and it won't see it there if it's just an ISO
<kxtwo> I will simply grab a flash drive
<PsychicVampire> yeah you're better off just using the flash drive or CD/DVD :)
 * daftykins chuckles
<PsychicVampire> i envy you, my toshiba has no optical drive.. and it's new.
<PsychicVampire> guy at staples tells my mother they're 'obsolete now'
<fry__> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my asus t100. I managed to get it to boot to grub but every time I try to select any option, install, try live, etc.
<kxtwo> I was going to partition a sedtion out of my external, make it bootable, extract iso, same as flash drive, It might be a little slower as a live cd but I figured for install it would be fine
<daftykins> damn right they are, it's 2015.
<fry__> grub flashes to a black screen, then back to grub and then freezes
<fry__> can anyone help me figure out what is going on?
<daftykins> !nomodeset | fry__
<ubottu> fry__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<PsychicVampire> fry__: please condense your question into as few lines as possible.
<jamie_> OerHeks: this was more of a hope then having to re github it and take about 1 hr to get all the code... its on one machine and i swap hdd constantly depending on what im doing due to only having a 70gb hdd and a 250 gb hdd
<fry__> PsychicVampire: How can I get ubuntu to boot from grub? Currently it doesn't work
<PsychicVampire> fry__: it is not an option in grub?
<PsychicVampire> fry__: I believe it matters whether you install grub before or after putting linux on the partition/drive you're using. Someone else will know more, though.
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | fry__
<fry__> PsychicVampire: it is. grub flashes to a black screen, then back to grub. then the screen freezes
<ubottu> fry__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<PsychicVampire> OerHeks has your answer, fry__
<cricketfart> Hey everyone
<jamie_> OerHeks: thanks anyway though... I was hoping to be able to some how transfer some weird way... darn
<PsychicVampire> I think I'll get my knowledge a little past the old days of Red Hat 6 and Mandrake before offering any more help..
<cricketfart> I just installed Bumblebee, but in my additional drivers, I don't see any reference to Bumblebee in the list of the drivers that are selectable.  I've restarted the machine after installing bumblebee and I had to run apt-get -f install to install missing dependencies and still nothing.  Does this mean that something is wrong with the installation?
<emanuel_> PsychicVampire: can you tell me how to remount my file system as read writer?
<PsychicVampire> That about GRUB in the past was true, though, that the order of installation matters OS -> bootloader /vice versa
<PsychicVampire> emanuel_: sorry no :(
<cluelessperson> daftykins: I managed to get the files on usb
<daftykins> cricketfart: bumblebee itself isn't a driver, it's a way to let the nvidia driver work with the intel driver. it's also the old one, nvidia-prime is what should be in use
<emanuel_> When I do mount I get back mount: warning: /etc/mtab is not writable (e.g. read-only filesystem).        It's possible that information reported by mount(8) is not        up to date. For actual information about system mount points        check the /proc/mounts file.
<daftykins> cluelessperson: nice
<cricketfart> so daftykins, do I then just sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime  ?
<cricketfart> and if so, should I sudo apt-get remove bumblebee ?
<daftykins> cricketfart: not since you've tried bumblebee no, they're incompatible
<daftykins> cricketfart: was this the flashing cursor problem? how far did you get with that?
<PsychicVampire> is it Nvidia or ATI who release native linux drivers?
<cricketfart> about this far haha, I couldn't remember who was helping me lol
<cricketfart> PsychicVampire I'm pretty sure it was Nvidia
<PsychicVampire> Yeah, thought maybe
<cricketfart> I had Nvidia propietary options out of the box with my Ubuntu 14.04
<cricketfart> "out of the box" *
<daftykins> PsychicVampire: both of them do... wow.
<cricketfart> Linux is taking over the world =D
<PsychicVampire> Oh now they both do, nice
<cricketfart> Lol
<daftykins> cricketfart: i figured i left you installing an nvidia driver from the 'additional drivers' last night
<daftykins> PsychicVampire: no you didn't, you just asked.
<PsychicVampire> Yeah there are official ones in 'additional drivers'
<PsychicVampire> That's right I wasn't sure, but figured that was the case from poor memory
<emanuel_> I need to remount uuid/7925a9cd-f8cc-492b-83cc-5a5a82dda879 as RW would someone explain to me how to do this
<daftykins> some of my pet peeves are someone who ask something, then claim to have known all along.
<cricketfart> daftykins: I think that's correct, but someone mentioned bumblebee and nvidia-prime, I was just acting to the best of my memory on what to do.  Sorry for the misunderstanding.
<daftykins> cricketfart: yeah i was talking about them both at the same time, i said how bumblebee was the old way of doing things and nvidia-prime the new
<cricketfart> When I say they mentioned the two, I'm not meaning in conjunction.
<cricketfart> Ah, so is it possible to sudo apt-get remove bumblebee and then install nvidia-prime instead?
<daftykins> cricketfart: find a guide for one or the other, then just follow it to completion - might as well see if it works better one way or the other if you're already partway down one rabbit hole
<emanuel_> I tried sudo mount -o remount,rw / but then after entering my password I get sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/emanuel/2: No such file or directory
<cricketfart> I actually did finish the installation of Bumblebee...
<cricketfart> Like I said, I wasn't sure if I should see a bumblebee reference in my drivers list.
<stef1a> daftykins: *thumbs up* it works!
<daftykins> stef1a: that the live session or the install?
<stef1a> install
<daftykins> cricketfart: nope, just try running 'nvidia-settings'
<stef1a> no problems at all
<stef1a> took less than 10 min
<daftykins> stef1a: excellent :)
<stef1a> huh, my wifi is a bit wonky though
<cricketfart> nvidia-settings opens just fine.  Anything in specific I'm looking for?
<emanuel_> daftykins: i do apoligize for not accepting your help when I thought I had my issue resolved. I was wrong my partions are still read only
<cricketfart> This came up actually:** (nvidia-settings:3830): WARNING **: PRIME: Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/prime-supported" (No such file or directory)
<cricketfart> ** Message: PRIME: is it supported? no
<daftykins> cricketfart: see whether each page looks ok and whether it refers to anything optimus related, has the flashing cursor thing gone away too?
<daftykins> cricketfart: that'll probably be from using bumblebee instead
<daftykins> emanuel_: i take it you can only access this machine over SSH?
<cricketfart> It hasn't gone away, but it has "improved" in a way...  Its still flashing, but it doesn't fully disappear when I click on different programs in the launcher
<emanuel_> daftykins: technically I can access it locally but the screen is cracked and I can only view a small portion of it so I am using SSH and before I messed up remote desktops
<daftykins> cricketfart: hang on let me fetch a link
<daftykins> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: Why not just edit your /etc/fstab from a LiveDVD/USB?
<cricketfart> On a slightly off-topic note, how do you get your writing to appear in red when you speak to me?
<cricketfart> And thanks, I'm reading these pages.
<bazhang> cricketfart, tab complete a nick
<daftykins> cricketfart: not sure if this'll be handy for you, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<Jordan_U> cricketfart: By including your nick at the beginning of our messages.
<bazhang> anywhere in the posting will do it
<emanuel_> Jordan_U: because it's a pain to use a live image on it because only the top right quarter of the screen is readable. I'd prefer to fix it over SSH if I can posttibly do it
<bazhang> provided the client has that feature
<bazhang> cricketfart, you see it as red, for your nick, we dont
<cricketfart> Okay, gotcha thanks
<cricketfart> Or apparently I don't...  Wtf did I just do?
<bryn> quit
<bazhang> cricketfart, cri <tab> adds your nick to my post
<cricketfart> Ohhhh I get it haha.  Thanks lol omg
<bazhang> cricketfart, so baz <tab> does the same for me
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: If you can't get sudo working then I can't see any way to fix this without rebooting into something else, or with other kernel parameters.
<LMNOP_> why would anyone want to talke to u
<cricketfart> daftykins, The hybridgraphics link was more useful than the one from ubottu
<daftykins> cricketfart: yeah i used that for me to find the hybrid one
<daftykins> i bet it was...
<daftykins> !hybrid
<daftykins> nope.
<cricketfart> I really appreciate the help by the way.  Have you got a "donate" link?
<elky> LMNOP_: please don't be hostile to people here.
<stef1a> hm, yeah, i have a problem. it looks like have 802.11 wifi with the iwlwifi driver. even though it looks like i'm connected, i can't actually send or receive any packets... help?
<daftykins> cricketfart: nah we volunteer for free, however if you feel rich - feel free to donate to http://www.kodi.tv/ for me ;D
<cricketfart> Hah, it's not that I feel rich per se..  I just work in the IT industry, but on Windows Machines.  I always appreciate someone at the very least even offering a donation.
<daftykins> cricketfart: :) well thanks for the thought
<cricketfart> daftykins, Not a problem, I'm just trying to find the donate spot on the website, it doesn't appear to be obvious?
<cricketfart> Pfft
<cricketfart> UNSAY, UNSAY
<LMNOP_> elky, sure thing champ
<cricketfart> LOL
<daftykins> cricketfart: :D top line ja? :)
<LMNOP_> elky, anything else?
<cricketfart> daftykins, I found it, hence the unsay hahahaha
<daftykins> cricketfart: cool :)
<daftykins> LMNOP_: drop it please
<elky> LMNOP_: do you have an actual support question?
<emanuel_> Jordan_U: and daftykins I dont'w know what i did but I was able to remount as RW and got SUDO working. I reset my fstab back to how it was and I can print again. I appreciate the assistance you both offered
<cricketfart> daftykins, I made a $10 donation to that site.  Its through as anonymous though, I'm not a forum member.
<daftykins> cricketfart: that's great, much appreciated thanks :)
<cricketfart> daftykins, no problem my friend!
<LMNOP_> elky, i do not but if you would like assistance feel free to ask your question
<elky> LMNOP_: I'm aware you're trying to drag drama across channels, please stop baiting here.
<cricketfart> rebooting, brb
<LMNOP_> elky, i wasnt aware that you were aware or that you thought that
<emanuel_> Everyone back to my original "problem" My girlfriend believes in just killing the power to the room when she is done (by throwing a light swich) my ubuntu laptop does not shutdown properly in this case and sometimes corrupts the file system. When this happens we can't print until she mentions a problem and I tell the system to check the file system. Other than changing her habits how can i make the laptop more apt to survive a power 
<elky> LMNOP_: well now that you're aware that I'm aware, you should stop it. final warning.
<daftykins> emanuel_: reinstall, work out where print jobs are stored (/tmp maybe?) then mounting only that folder as a separate read/write partition and the rest of the system read/write
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: Does your laptop's battery not work? (At least well enough for it to complete a normal shutdown)
<cricketfart> daftykins, So now that I installed nvidia-prime, this comes up when I run nvidia-settings:
<cricketfart> ** Message: PRIME: No offloading required. Abort
<cricketfart> ** Message: PRIME: is it supported? no
<Bashing-om> emanuel_: Loss of power can always be a problem, and loosing power is a problem, . Address loosing power by a UPS unit . more bucks the better.
<daftykins> cricketfart: was that after purging bumblebee packages?
<cricketfart> When you say purge...  You mean sudo apt-get remove  right?
<emanuel_> daftykins: Thank you for that advise. I would prefer not to have to reinstall everything because of the screen issue, Jordan_U the battery does work but there is no way for the windows system she uses to tell the ubuntu syustem  to power off
<daftykins> cricketfart: if you have pastebinit installed, can you show "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit" ?
<daftykins> cricketfart: also same command but replace 'nvidia' for 'bumble'
<cricketfart> I don't have pastebinit installed, and I didn't use dpkg..  I actually just used sudo apt-get remove ...
<daftykins> cricketfart: nah i'm asking you to run the dpkg command - "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then first
<cricketfart> I actually haven't really used dpkg much except when following guides, I know nothing about it.  I'm just getting my head around apt-get
<stef1a> also, i installed ubuntu 14.10. help?
<cricketfart> Kk I'll do that
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: Why does the Windows system need to tell the Ubuntu laptop anything? Just configure the Ubuntu laptop to turn off when it detects that it's running on battery power (which it should actually be doing by default, at least once the battery charge gets low enough).
<daftykins> stef1a: boot the flash drive again and compare the loaded modules from that to your install, with "lsmod" - maybe the driver is different between (installing whilst allowing it to update online can result in an installation that has a different config to the live session)
<emanuel_> Jordan_U: Your suggestion makes sense but I'm not sure how to do that. Can you suggest a guide?
<cricketfart> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10197865/
<stef1a> daftykins: i didn't allow it to install while online, though
<daftykins> stef1a: oh
<daftykins> stef1a: still worth comparing
<daftykins> cricketfart: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-304
<cricketfart> Haha I get it..  Theres bumblebee and nvidia-prime stuff in that list from dpkg
<stef1a> it's not a liveusb though
<daftykins> cricketfart: so the 304 driver doesn't work with prime so has to be purged
<cricketfart> daftykins, Okay, done
<cricketfart> Well, processing..
<daftykins> stef1a: oh so you didn't see working wifi from the 'try' live session to start with?
<daftykins> cricketfart: clean reboot after that
<cricketfart> Pastebin after reboot?
<stef1a> i didn't even go through the try session
<stef1a> i didn't try to connect
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: I'm currently using XFCE and don't have a GNOME box on hand to check with, but with XFCE their is an option to change what action to perform when battery is critical (with "shutdown" being the default) and another option to set at what percentage the battery level should be considered "critical".
<emanuel_> Jordan_U: thank you let me see what window manager I'm using over remote desktopo
<cricketfart> daftykins, back now.  Heres the pastebin after reboot http://paste.ubuntu.com/10197917/
<daftykins> cricketfart: go back to whatever was confirming your prime status
<cricketfart> I'm sorry I don't know what you mean by that?
<daftykins> sec
<daftykins> cricketfart: oh it's the errors when you run nvidia-settings
<daftykins> see if they remain
<cricketfart> Gotcha
<cricketfart> cricketfart@cricketfart-Lenovo-IdeaPad-P580:~$ nvidia-settings
<cricketfart> ** Message: PRIME: No offloading required. Abort
<cricketfart> ** Message: PRIME: is it supported? no
<cricketfart> That's what comes up
<emanuel_> Jordan_U: I don't know the window manager I'm using but I don't see any options to control the power on any menus
<cricketfart> daftykins, when you grep and you put | pastebinit  does that mean that you're piping the command grep to pastebinit?
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: Does running "gnome-control-center" bring up a settings windows with a power management option?
<daftykins> cricketfart: yep, result gets passed over
<kxtwo> Should I "install third part software" when installing ubuntu?
<emanuel_> Jordan_U: negative says no file or directory
<intelikey> kxtwo depends on whom the third party is.
<cricketfart> Hah!  I really like Linux, I wish it was an easy task to get more people onto it.  It's intimidating/daunting at first, and there really is a LOT to learn, but it makes so much sense when you start understanding it
<kxtwo> fluendo mp3 plugin
<kxtwo> cricket far more people are into it now than just a few years ago, the movement is strong.
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cricketfart> kxtwo, Yeah I know, I work in the IT industry as a Windows Network Admin..  I'm encountering Linux OSes more and more in the workplace which is really cool.
<kxtwo> intelikey, I am taking I SHOULDN"T install it then
<kxtwo> from a naive perspective that link didn't answer my question
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: Please post a screenshot of your Desktop Environment.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | emanuel_
<ubottu> emanuel_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<intelikey> kxtwo linux is cool <<< what is the flavour of the month ?    it was ubuntu seven years ago.   but i have been busy  and not on the net much for a while.
<cricketfart> daftykins, I'm not sure if you seen it, but I am getting the same errors: "Is prime supported? No"
<redemptionsong> I have 8 G of RAM on this new lappy, on ly a few apps open now (definitely should not be a problem at all) and I can hardly type text into this field bc bogged down. free -m shows 321 mb free only. It's as if the memory is not being freed? I don't want to restart bc I have work open. What do I do ?
<intelikey> kxtwo that link was inteneded to point out that you don't need too    not that you shouldn't
<redemptionsong> I just held the backspace key down and counted to thee before the cursor moved to delet the chars
<redemptionsong> three
<daftykins> cricketfart: hmm, can you refresh my memory with a "lspci | pastebinit" ?
<OerHeks> redemptionsong, does 'top' show processes with high cpu or zombies ?
<cricketfart> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10198036/
<intelikey> redemptionsong "top"  would / might show what is eating cpu time....    but it could be an  io  issue.
<redemptionsong> OerHeks: I can try past results (does top keep running or I have to stop it to paste?). It may take me a min. I don't know what I'm looking at.
<cricketfart> daftykins, was that command broken down saying ls = list, pci = pci devices?
<Jordan_U> !ram | redemptionsong
<ubottu> redemptionsong: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<daftykins> cricketfart: yep
<kxtwo> holy crap my partition table looks screwy
<cricketfart> =D
<kxtwo> sooo many partitions!
<cricketfart> kxtwo, LOL
<redemptionsong> OerHeks: Yeah, it's moving/dynamic
<OerHeks> redemptionsong, after'Q' quit the data will stay in terminal.
<emanuel_> Jordan_U: http://imgur.com/hrZOSAj  please remember this is using a remote desktop app and logged in as a normal user
<intelikey> kxtwo  hehhe i don't use partitions anymore...  totally partitionless disks
<kxtwo> this has an efi type bios
<kxtwo> no clue how this is going to work
<redemptionsong> Jordan_U: Yeah but the behavior tells it all ( I can't even type text hardly)
<daftykins> cricketfart: hrmm ok well you definitely have an optimus setup to my mind, as in that output i see the intel adapter and the nvidia - i can't say i've seen nvidia-settings output directly on an optimus setup so i can't confirm if that's normal. just see how you get on with the flashing cursor and graphics support i guess?
<emanuel_> Jordan_U: I did an sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center and it seems to have installed it now.
<redemptionsong> ahh
<cricketfart> daftykins, Okay, it's the only complaint I have tbh.  If that's all that I have to deal with on Ubuntu, I'm still going to use it.
<daftykins> :>
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: I'm not sure that settings configured in gnome-control-center will have any effect if you're not using a gnome session.
<emanuel_> Jordan_U: it could be the local desktop is using gnome. i remember I had to install a second window manager to get remote desktop to work
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: If it were using GNOME then it would have had gnome-control-center installed.
<cricketfart> daftykins, If I may, I have one other question.  If this will take us on another long trial and you'd rather not spend the time on it, then by all means let me know and I'll continue exploring other avenues..  But, I can't use ALT and CTRL in fullscreen applications, they think I'm using ALT to bring up the dash and CTRL does nothing.
<cricketfart> Not just fullscreen actually, anything in WINE that requires the use of ALT or CTRL
<redemptionsong> OerHeks: this what I have : http://pastebin.com/cz5WRkwZ
<emanuel_> Jordan_U: then I fear I am without a solution,. She turns everything off at the outlets because she has fear of a fire. The batter in the laptop runs down then it crashes
<daftykins> cricketfart: that one is beyond me i'm afraid, i don't actually use desktop at all. if you address the channel someone who knows should reply :)
<OerHeks> redemptionsong, that 'plugin-containe" takes 72% cpu
<redemptionsong> OerHeks: I wonder what it's connected to - clementine maybe?
<cricketfart> daftykins, No problem, but thanks for the help before.  Btw, I just got the flashing to stop completely.
<daftykins> cricketfart: ooh neat, what was it down to?
<protolinux> hi
<OerHeks> redemptionsong, no, firefox i think
<protolinux> farts
<cricketfart> daftykins, After going through the steps to get Nvidia-prime or Bumblebee or w/e is working correctly atm on here, I noticed that "Unknown display" was enabled in the display.  I just deactivated it again and the flashing stopped altogether
<cricketfart> =D
<protolinux> fartsssssssssssssss
<daftykins> cricketfart: aww yis \o/
<protolinux> i have 3 os
<krushia> what buttons do i smash to stop ubuntu from loading x11 on boot?
<cricketfart> daftykins: chyeaaah
<cricketfart> \m/
<daftykins> protolinux: form a support question on a *single* line please
<protolinux> WHY NO PEOPLE LISIN?
<protolinux> ok
<redemptionsong> OerHeks: no kidding. I had like 5 firefox windows open a for like a day (well built up to 5 by then) and I killed em all but this chat window and one other firefox window. Behavior did not change as I expected it would.
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: Do you mind having it shut down the second power is lost? That should be pretty easy to reliably configure with a pm hook.
<emanuel_> Jordan_U I'd prefer it waiting 60 seconds incase she turns the power off while I'm using a laptop in another room but I can deal with turning it back on in that situation
<cricketfart> Does anyone know why I can't use ALT and CTRL in WINE applications?  Most of them think I'm using ALT to bring up the dash and CTRL does nothing at all.
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: Ok, that should be doable. I'll just have to think a little bit more about what happens if the hook gets run a second time while the first time through is still waiting to shutdown.
<redemptionsong> well a restart it is I guess. gonna lose my work I got open but whatever
<emanuel_> Jordan_U: I do appreciate this help
<charlesay> on my ubuntu installation I am unable to get my gnome session to run
<cricketfart> redemptionsong, can't you just save the open work?
<charlesay> after first gdm failed to start I replaced it with lightdm, which does present a login prompt but fails to start a session
<charlesay> I'll post my session log in a moment...
<charlesay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10196761/
<redemptionsong> I use this computer with 5 or6 firefox windows open all the time as well as clementine, maybe opera if I'm making phone callse, and one or two other application. With all that free -m rarely repors more than half the ram being use. Now, atm, I have much less open. makes no sense at all
<bongma> im not using samba but i still keep getting updates for it., how could that be??
<kxtwo> holy crap a few things have changed I had no idea what I was doing lol
<kxtwo> I hope ubuntu can handle this efi bs
<kxtwo> it let me create two new partitions which I was  surprised about I must say
<OerHeks> redemptionsong, pkkill firefox (should do the trick) or killall firefox
<redemptionsong> And now, suddenly, everything is flowing fine again - hmm...
<cricketfart> redemptionsong, you can add session manager to firefox and save the open sessions if that's the problem?
<daftykins> bongma: packages must be installed. "dpkg -l | grep samba"
<kastan> why is it telling me permission denied when i do /etc/apt/sources.list or
<krusz> hey guys! could anybody help me with managing more than 4 partitions in linux? im newbie with that system but last time i happened to mount one more partition in "/home/partition_name/". if you can help me please whisper me. thanks
<EriC^^> kastan: you can't execute it
<redemptionsong> cricketfart: right on
<redemptionsong> :)
<cricketfart> redemptionsong, Right on to what?
<OerHeks> redemptionsong, great, have fun
<kastan> EriC^^: yes but i would like to execute it
<cricketfart> redemptionsong, session manager?
<EriC^^> kastan: what do you mean by execute it? edit it?
<redemptionsong> cricketfart: to -->  "redemptionsong, you can add session manager to firefox and save the open sessions if that's the problem?"
<cricketfart> =D
<kastan> im trying to ad a new entry
<EriC^^> kastan: type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<cricketfart> Is it possible to SSH into a liveboot of Ubuntu 14.04?
<bongma> daftykins: what do these commands do?
<krushia> what buttons do i smash to stop ubuntu from loading x11 on boot?
<EriC^^> cricketfart: if openssh-server is installed, sure
<redemptionsong> peace out I'mna restart (I know with like 99% certainty thatthis is not normal)
<xangua> !nox | krushia
<ubottu> krushia: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<EriC^^> krushia: add "text" to the default kernel line in /etc/default/grub and update-grub
<krushia> ty
<EriC^^> if you want a permanent thing
<RonWhoCares> I am trying to install Brother MFC-J435W.  Brother has the options "Linux (rpm)" and "Linux (deb)"   What should I used
<daftykins> bongma: "dpkg -l" list the packages installed - |, pipe the output to... "grep" search the following text, "samba" for the word samba.
<kastan> EriC^^: thank you
<charlesay> RonWhoCares: ubuntu uses deb(ian packages), the other is for red hat bases
<EriC^^> kastan: no problem
<emanuel_> Jordan_U: will you be on tomorrow? My girlfriend is asking me to come to bed.
<RonWhoCares> charlesay: Whatdo I select  http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=mfcj435w_us&os=128
<kastan> EriC^^: just curious is there a way to do the same command but with root?
<cricketfart> EriC^^, I have OpenSSH-server installed on my liveboot Ubuntu, but I'm not able to SSH into it...
<cricketfart> cricketfart@cricketfart-Lenovo-IdeaPad-P580:~$ sudo ssh 192.168.0.22
<cricketfart> ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.22 port 22: Connection refused
<cricketfart> On the liveboot I ran sudo ufw allow 22 already
<EriC^^> kastan: with root you just type nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<kastan> EriC^^: ok sweet
<Bashing-om> krusz: What is your end goal ?
<krusz> to make more space
<krusz> i've got terrible mess with my drive and lot of non-used free spaces
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2212086 RonWhoCares
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: Yes I will, though I'm almost done writing the script.
<Bashing-om> !gparted | krusz
<ubottu> krusz: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<emanuel_> Jordan_U: I'll delay her then.
<krusz> got some win7 partitions and one small for linux, i need more space for linux but i already have 4 partitions and cannot make more. gparted is not working, other gui partitions tools also
<Bashing-om> krusz: Gprated is included on the liveDVD(USB).
<charlesay> RonWhoCares: I don't understand your question
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10198310/
<kxtwo> damn it this isn't working
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: Create the file /etc/pm/power.d/99_auto_shutdown with those contents, then "sudo chmod +x /etc/pm/power.d/99_auto_shutdown".
<kxtwo> Are there special instructions I need to follow for an efi install?
<kxtwo> the install seemed to go fine but it went right back into windows 8
<bongma> daftykins:  ok  i now have the list. can i paste it here for you to see?
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: If you keep a terminal open after adding that script, you will see broadcast messages about the shutdown being triggered or disabled based on the AC power being lost and regained respectively.
<emanuel_> Jordan_U: thanks let me try it
<Bashing-om> krusz: In the legacy partitioning scheme there is a max of 4 'primary' partitions. What one does is take one of those primary partitions, and make an 'extended' partition. In this 'extended' container one can make up additional 'logical' partitions.
<charlesay> kxtwo: what do you mean by going back to windows?
<daftykins> bongma: ultimately if you see samba is installed, that's why it's keeping it updated.
<kxtwo> im not getting the grub menu, it has to do with UEFI I think I found documentation
<EriC^^> kxtwo: hp, toshiba laptop?
<kxtwo> hp
<EriC^^> ohhh
<edson> hardware
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: This version has a slight change to use the syntax documented in the shutdown man page (though the syntax I used in the other version appears to also work on my machine): http://paste.ubuntu.com/10198352/
<kxtwo> new, just bought it today, forgot about the newer bios' having issues with ubuntu
<EriC^^> kxtwo: ok press esc when it boots then press f9
<EriC^^> to get the boot options, then select ubuntu
<kxtwo> wtf
<computerquip> Would anyone be able to present ideas as to why Unity is slow when using the "Present All Windows" hot corner?
<kxtwo> I was about to start playing around lol
<kxtwo> there is a built in boot manager on the newer machines?
<kxtwo> this makes me feel old :(
<EriC^^> kxtwo: i reinstalled ubuntu twice before finding that out
<kxtwo> is there a way to make it bring up the boot menu every boot?
<emanuel_> Jordan_U: I can't get cut and paste to work in the remote desktop I will have to type it
<kxtwo> I was going into the bios to see if there was an option
<cricketfart> computerquip, System specs?
<EriC^^> kxtwo: yeah, you'll have to rename some efi files cause you have a hard wired bios that will only boot windows efi files
<bongma> daftykins:  but i dont use samba at all. is samba a requirement in ubuntu or lubuntu in my case??
<kxtwo> is it simple enough to do or better off sticking with esc f9 and where the freak did you find this?
<computerquip> cricketfart.. overkill of a computer. I'm also using the nvidia driver for what it's worth (although I don't think nouveau should even be this slow).
<EriC^^> kxtwo: the f9 by mistake i think, somebody mentioned something about boot options and i pressed f9 and it came up, something like that i forgot
<computerquip> Trying to animate all the windows, with say a movie playing, can take several seconds.
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: wget http://paste.debian.net/plain/146848
<pudgalvin> Hi guys/gals.  Can someone explain to me the basics of why hud-service gobbles all the memories from time to time (I'm on 14.04)?
<cricketfart> computerquip, Yeah, my only ammo for that was a lack of memory.  Sorry pal
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: That will download the script for you, then you just need to copy it into place and make it executable.
<EriC^^> kxtwo: it's pretty easy, did you boot into ubuntu now?
<computerquip> cricketfart, ?
<kxtwo> might be moot, ubuntu is running like butt on this machine
<cricketfart> computerquip, If you're running an overkill of a computer, then ram isn't the issue..  That's all
<kxtwo> EriC^^, yes but it is taking forever, not running verl well
<computerquip> Yeah, 32gB of high performance RAM... def not the issue.
<cricketfart> computerquip, just saying that I don't have any other info, I was just goign to suggest that haha.  Sorry man
<emanuel_> Jordan_U: wget done as su now to do the chmod
<RonWhoCares> I am receiving the message "Processing - Not connected"
<EriC^^> kxtwo: that's odd ubuntu runs really well here
<RonWhoCares> I am unsure of what setting my printer needs
<kxtwo> EriC^^, im hoping because it is a fresh install it just needs some updates
<EriC^^> hmm
<kxtwo> I mean this isn't a top of the line LT but it is an i3 with 6gb of ram.  Much better than what I'm on now
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: I assume that you added "-O /etc/pm/power.d/99_auto_shutdown" to your wget command to have it save it to the correct path?
<computerquip> I suppose I should just... not use Unity.
<EriC^^> type top in the terminal and see if anything is eating the cpu up
<charlesay> RonWhoCares: did you download and install the deb file from Brother?
<RonWhoCares> charlesay: Yes I have.
<daftykins> bongma: nope, you can try removing it - but i'm pretty sure it's not taking your family hostage or drinking your beer ;)
<OY1R_> can ubuntu 14.04 window menus be sticky/always showing instead of fading away ?
<kxtwo> also we need to get that f9 trick into documentation somewhere for other people dealing with that lol
<emanuel_> Jordan_U: No I changed to the dir then used sudo wget to get it and then sudo cp top copy it to the right name then the chmod and deleted the old one
<kxtwo> EriC^^, I plan on it just waiting for updates
<krusz> Bashing-om: http://ctrlv.in/501839
<krusz> hope you can view it
<RonWhoCares> charlesay: within "Printers" I see "MFCJ435W"   That is my printer.  But there is an "i"
<xangua> OY1R_: on 15.04, they will
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: OK.
<OY1R_> xangua, so not in 14.04 lts ?
<cricketfart> computerquip, what version of Ubuntu are you operating under?
<computerquip> 14.10
<cricketfart> computerquip, 14.04?
<kxtwo> EriC^^, What was the ESC for, it seems like f9 by itself  would bring up that menu?
<grazfather> hey guys, what's the package name i need to install gcc linux eabi for armv4t?
<emanuel_> Jordan_U: And it gave me the message in terminial so it looks like we are good. Thank you very much
<EriC^^> kxtwo: yeah that's true
<xangua> OY1R_: you can disable or uninstall global menus as a workaround (menus will be displayed in menubar, not in decoration window)
<OY1R_> xangua, i have local menus enabled
<cricketfart> computerquip,  maybe try 14.04 unless there are reasons why not?
<computerquip> Probably not a bad idea... I've had kind of a poor experience with 14.10 unfortunately.
<OY1R_> men they fade away once the cursor moves of the menu field, kinda annoying
<EriC^^> kxtwo: i usually have my iphone on the laptop so it takes a while to hit that button
<Jordan_U> emanuel_: You're welcome. Please do read the script and comments, try it out with a real shutdown and tell me how it went tomorrow :)
<Bashing-om> krusz: Look'n at http://ctrlv.in/501839 .
<emanuel_> Will do Jordan_U
<cricketfart> computerquip, as have I, the same problem I had in 14.10 was in 14.04 but in 14.04 I was actually able to fix it with some help.  I bet 14.10 is just a tad too new and not all the bugs are worked out yet perhaps
<charlesay> RonWhoCares: i think that should be fine, check the connection to your printer and that cups (the printer-managing system) is running
<EriC^^> kxtwo: also wasnt sure it's also f9 there
<RonWhoCares> oh
<RonWhoCares> mzh hz dig
<edson> hardware
<OY1R_> i want gnome 2 back....
<edson> hardware hardware
<cricketfart> edson: bad command or filename
<Bashing-om> krusz: You should be able to 'move' sda6 ( ubuntu operating sysem partition) to the left into that 75.24 Gib unallocated space. Working from a liveDVD - such that the partitions are not in use. I do note that there is no swap swap space provided . How much ram do you have installed ?
<kxtwo> my god how does windows 8.1 boot so fast
<EriC^^> kxtwo: cause you're ubuntu isn't right
<cricketfart> kxtwo,  Many, many, many reasons
<krusz> Bashing-om: i've recently deleted swap space when i was trying to find a way for building this partition working. i;ve got 6gb's of RAM. you may have a point, that i can manage those partitions from live-cd
<EriC^^> ( if you have fastboot/hibernate turned off )
<cricketfart> kxtwo, but my Ubuntu boots way faster than 8.1
<kxtwo> EriC^^, it is a fresh install, windows 8 is virtually instantaneous
<EriC^^> kxtwo: did you turn fastboot off?
<kxtwo> less than 8 seconds
<kxtwo> no I was about to when you told me about f9
<EriC^^> kxtwo: windows 8 uses something called fastboot, which basically is hibernate
<daftykins> kxtwo: it's a dirty cheat.
<EriC^^> yup
<kxtwo> that exdplains why after ubuntu install it took longer
<kxtwo> too bad you can't use it with ubuntu!
<yukitaio> hola
<yukitaio> hola
<cricketfart> Windows 8/8.1 is one of the reasons I've abandoned Microsoft on a personal level...
<yukitaio> what
<yukitaio> ??
<kxtwo> I don't really even u se windows
<cricketfart> Just trash
<kxtwo> but I have 0 experience with windows 8 and its good to at least keep it on hand if needed
<yukitaio> where u from???
<kxtwo> but people seem to like 8.1 a lot
<somsip> !ot | yukitaio
<ubottu> yukitaio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kxtwo> what is so bad about this fast boot?  Does it have any negative impact on my ubuntu boot?
<cricketfart> kxtwo,  Are you kidding me?!!!  I've met like.. 3 people for every 1000 that enjoy Windows 8/8.1
<yukitaio> sad
<yukitaio> asd
<yukitaio> as
<yukitaio> a
<yukitaio> sda
<yukitaio> sa
<kxtwo> Cricket then you are meeting the wrong people?
<kxtwo> Not saying I don't personally agree with you, but 8.1 is more popular than 8 and has grown in popularity a bit
<EriC^^> kxtwo: the partition will be in an unstable state and you can't use the windows partition in ubuntu
<kxtwo> I don't really care too much to be honest, I am only keeping it so if I need windows for something.
<cricketfart> If that's what you mean exclusively then yes, I'd agree.  However, I have found that Windows 8/8.1 have been all-around poorly received by all walks of life when compared to previous Windows OS releases
<kxtwo> EriC^^, just to clarify, you are saying if I DONT turn off fastboot the only negative impact is that I won't be able to mount the windows partition from ubuntu?
<kxtwo> clearly my knowledge is a bit outdated so anything else you guys feel I should know please spit it out lol
<cricketfart> About your fast boot though kxtwo,  it's so bad because your Windows 8/8.1 is not actually in a legitimate "off" state.  It's technically hibernating, and is "in-use" which is why you can't mount the windows partition
<cricketfart> If you turn fast boot off though, it will be powered off and it won't be in-use and you will be able to mount
<kxtwo> is fast boot in the bios?
<Bashing-om> krusz: With 6 gigs of tam it is possiblke that you will nit need a swap space. A good guide to partitioning: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html .
<cricketfart> Umm, I can't remember off the top of my head.  I dont' think so, I'll double check give me a minute
<charlesay> anyone any ideas why my graphical desktop broke? am close to installing a new os instead of troubleshooting
<cricketfart> kxtwo, http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-disable-or-enable-fast-startup-in-windows-8-1/
<cricketfart> This should help you out
<kxtwo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kxtwo> that says it is in the bios too but I have no option
<EriC^^> kxtwo: nah it's in the control panel, power
<kxtwo> ok this might be a stupid question
<cricketfart> kxtwo, that link I posted has the information you need.  In your charms bar type po bu in the search
<EriC^^> edit power plan or something, then change options that aren't shown, and it'll pop up below
<kxtwo> if this wasn't at the bios level, and winblows was sleeping, how did I get to the boot menu to mount linux?
<cricketfart> They're mounted at different points...
<cricketfart> Your system is off = Everything off,  Your system is on = Linux mounted, Windows "IN use"  for example
<kxtwo> cricket, what I mean is if windows is just sleeping the bios shouldn't even be triggered when I hit the power button... unless that is the whol point of this new quick start
<cricketfart> That is the whole point
<daftykins> kxtwo: it's a suspend to disk, not suspend to RAM
<kxtwo> daftykins, I love simple answers :)
<kxtwo> I honestly don't care about fast boot being on if the only issues is the inability to see my windows partition.  Any other tips and tricks you guys want to share, first new laptop in a few years so some things have changed
<cricketfart> kxtwo, I think we've lost the original problem here, refresher maybe?
<EriC^^> last it was ubuntu was running poorly
<cricketfart> And didn't you agree that you were going to try out 14.04 because of poor experience with 14.10?
<EriC^^> another concern is renaming the efi files so the boot manager boots ubuntu instead of windows
<kxtwo> EriC^^, I mentioned that one time like 20 minutes ago
<kxtwo> you guys are correct the topics have become broad
<cricketfart> Lol the joys of text communication :D
<kxtwo> ok let me log into windows and turn off fastboot then go from there
<EriC^^> kxtwo: i'm laying out the issues
<kxtwo> EriC^^, maybe I misunderstood, I didn't think that the windows fast boot was relevant to the stability of ubuntu beyond mounting those partitions
<kxtwo> if I wwere actually running windows I would love this fast boot but for now I shall disable
<kxtwo> logging in still takes a while on windows anyway so it probaly evens out
<EriC^^> kxtwo: im confused, are you saying ubuntu is running properly now?
<cricketfart> He hasn't logged out yet to switch to Ubuntu...
<cricketfart> or to Windows I mean
<EriC^^> i thought he was going to try updating stuff and maybe stuff would work properly
<cricketfart> Yeah, but we'd see him log out and back on if he's switching
<EriC^^> nah he came on here and was asking how to boot and immediately booted in
<cricketfart> I guess lol sorry mate
<bmelcher84> sup home slices
<kxtwo> no I am on another laptop
<daftykins> bmelcher84: not a place for street talk.
<kxtwo> before while we were talking, most of tha ttime I was waiting for updates
 * Symmetria celebrates
<kxtwo> so everything was must gabbing and you guys educating me on fast startup
<bmelcher84> just saying hi lol
<Symmetria> my raid 5 array finally finished its init
<Symmetria> took 5 days!
<bmelcher84> whats up? or should i say what is going on good sir?
<cfhowlett> bmelcher84 ask your ubuntu question
<bmelcher84> cfhowlett: who said i had a question?
<Symmetria> my question, does anyone know if there is any planned support for adding highpoint rocketraid controllers into the default install of ubuntu to avoid having to download third party drivers?
<EriC^^> bmelcher84: head on to #ubuntu-offtopic then
<Symmetria> (or apt packaging them)
<bmelcher84> EriC^^: Oh, so this room is only for asking questions? Is there a form of of some type to fill out to help others?
<EriC^^> bmelcher84: you mean you want to help? no just go ahead
<bmelcher84> EriC^^: usually thats the only reason I come here but seems this time its not welcome
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | bmelcher84
<ubottu> bmelcher84: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<kxtwo> ok booting into ubuntu
<bmelcher84> ubottu: all I said was hi, none of what your guidelines comment says was done here.
<ubottu> bmelcher84: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kxtwo> this is so convoluted, I hit f9 then can choose between os manager(which boots windows) and ubuntu(which boots grub and gives me a choice to actually boot ubuntu or boot windows again) lol
<bmelcher84> well only a bot would say that :p
<bynarie> kxtwo, have u set which partition to boot from in bios?
<bmelcher84> kxtwo: I may be coming into this a bit late, but what boot loader are you using?
<kxtwo> bynarie, I do not believe there is an option in this bios but could be missing it
<bynarie> kxtwo, reason why i ask is because mine WAS the same way until i changed boot order... boot from harddrive has a sub-section that asks me what harddrive/partition to boot from
<kxtwo> bmelcher84, I just did a fresh install so I believe that boot loader will be grub, but I have an EFI laptop which is completely new to me and that was the issue, thankfully another user here told me about just using f9 to "change devices" to boot
<bmelcher84> kxtwo: http://bit.ly/1FFCsnK
<EriC^^> bmelcher84: bynarie he's using uefi, and an hp laptop, which most often has a hard wired bios that will only boot windows efi files, so he'll need to trick the bios by renaming the grub efi file as the windows one and he might have to delete the entry in the efibootmgr ( just maybe )
<kxtwo> bynarie, I will double check that
<cricketfart> kxtwo windows 8 uses GPT
<bmelcher84> I believe that link should solve things right up for you
<kxtwo> I do not know what GPT is
<cricketfart> !GPT
<kxtwo> There was absolutely no fucking need for that
<cfhowlett> kxtwo, nor is there a need for such profanity.  stop
<EriC^^> kxtwo: ?
<cricketfart> kxtwo I was just trying to pull up info for gpt for you.....?
<bmelcher84> whoa kxtwo, what is the issue here?
<bynarie> LOL that was pretty funny
<kxtwo> Not you cricketfart
<EriC^^> me?
<kxtwo> no
<bynarie> kxtwo, i can take a screenshot for you if it could help u figure out what to look for
<EriC^^> kxtwo: then who?
<kxtwo> just moving on past the smugness of another user
<kxtwo> Anyway updates seem to have fixed initial slowness, ubuntu partition is running smooth now
<EriC^^> which user?
<EriC^^> literally just me and cricketfart spoke to you
<EriC^^> and bmelcher84
<kxtwo> I think you missed something because that is not exactly true... none the less it's ok
<EriC^^> oh ok
<kxtwo> as for the EFI stuff, unless there are other reasons to do it, I am ok with having to f9 it to boot into ubuntu
<EriC^^> just checked the link
<EriC^^> !googleit | bmelcher84
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: back me up?
<EriC^^> !google | bmelcher84
<ubottu> bmelcher84: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jirido> Results for | bmelcher84 on Google:
<jirido> --
<cricketfart> Oh man...  bmelcher...  wtf...  wtf
<daftykins> kxtwo: do try and keep the language friendly please :)
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, doing my best to stay out of this mess ...
<cricketfart> ahahahaah omg
<cricketfart> This was great, sorry it's at your expense kxtwo..  From my perspective, this is funny as hell
<bynarie> hey kxtwo which device did u install bootloader on? maybe that has somethin to do with it
<kxtwo> EriC^^, you see why I was highly annoyed, where I come from you only do that to insult peoples intelligence whilst being smug
<EriC^^> did anybody notice there's a google bot in the channel?
<kxtwo> bynarie, I did not pick a different partition for the grub so it would have gone on the main ext4 partition by default I assume(full disclosure I am a little rusty and things have changed a bit since my last escapade)
<kxtwo> There is an efi partition but I was not messing with that
<EriC^^> jirido:
<kxtwo> Basically what happens is if I boot it goes right into windows, a simply hit of f9 gives me the ubuntu option, its really not a big deal just new to me.  EriC^^ says there are ways to change files to make that not happen but if there are no other benefits I am thinking for now it is best to leave it alone
<bynarie> i believe this is where bios comes into play.. if u have a way of selecting which partition to boot from, its prolly labeled "ubuntu"
<bynarie> thats what i had to do kxtwo because i know exactly what u are talking about
<kxtwo> btw I am really glad you guys actually acknowledge the whole google thing.  I remember back in the day that was the default answer... google it.... google it.... google it.  Used to drive me nuts.
<EriC^^> kxtwo: it's really simple and can be undone easily
<kxtwo> bynarie I am going to reboot and check that but from what EriC^^ has said about the tpical HP bios Im suspecting it wont work
<bmelcher84> kxtwo: I think we got off on the wrong foot. Is your legacy and secure boot disabled?
<bynarie> there should be a HDD Priorities in bios which asks which partition to boot from when booting hard disk
<bynarie> bmelcher84, i dont think secure boot really matters in this case
<bynarie> kxtwo, maybe not but worth a look at best
<kxtwo> bynarie, agreed and bmelcher84 I will check momentarily
<bmelcher84> kxtwo: you can try running sudo efibootmgr -v
<EriC^^> kxtwo: i've gotten mine to work to help another user here, i leave it with the f9 though cause whenever i leave home i hibernate, and home it's on all the time, unless i decide to venture into youtube with firefox, the f9 is more like in case the laptop gets stolen or something they will boot to windows i guess, and my stuff will go unnoticed maybe
<kxtwo> EriC^^, ohh that is a good thought process right there
<bynarie> EriC^^, good call
<daftykins> little bit like security through obscurity to me ;)
<daftykins> anybody with any clue would see right past it :>
<kxtwo> legacy is disabled
<kxtwo> secure is enabled
<cricketfart> How do I see my default gateway in terminal?
<bmelcher84> kxtwo: look ^ at the command to run
<daftykins> cricketfart: ip route
<cricketfart> thanks
<kxtwo> wow if I read this correctly enabled legacy would solve all of this
<kxtwo> im in bios now, will do so when I get back into ubuntu
<daftykins> legacy solves nothing
<bmelcher84> kxtwo: what is the output of the command you ran above?
<kxtwo> legacy won't boot into UEFI, doesn't that solve the problem?
<kxtwo> I'm not there yet hold on
<bmelcher84> holding
<kxtwo> well it loks like I picked a good time to buy a new laptop I think there is something wrong with this one it keeps going into sleep mode
<bynarie> kxtwo, check hdd priorities on bios... later good luck
<EriC^^> kxtwo: it's remarkably easy to fix the issue
<kxtwo> bynarie, I am there now
<bmelcher84> kxtwo: maybe it's tired
<EriC^^> you just need to rename 2 files
<kxtwo> There is no HDD just OS boot manager
<EriC^^> ( most likely )
<kxtwo> EriC^^, I am actually not worried about it at this moment to be honest, I was more so just curiosu and enjoying playing with some new stuff.  I think I will keep f9 for the reasons you said.  Will make it harder for them to get into my primary system lol
<bmelcher84> kxtwo: for everyone other than who is in this room ;)
<kxtwo> but yah without legacy mode there is no HD option just that boot manager and there appears to be no further o ptions beyond that
<EriC^^> *dum* *dum* *dum*
<kxtwo> ok let me try the eficonfig thing now
<loadedanvils> hello
<loadedanvils> what's the default cursor theme in unity?
<kxtwo> damn it, ok maybe f9 will be annoying.  didn't hit it quickly enough lol
<bmelcher84> kxtwo: ctrl, alt, and del will become your best friends
<EriC^^> yeah, i'd rename the files
<EriC^^> i literally type uptime sometimes and get shocked
<EriC^^> ubuntu goes for weeks at time running here
<bmelcher84> kxtwo: are you running 32 or 64
<kxtwo> 64
<kxtwo> ok and got the output from the efibootmgr
<EriC^^> if you're going to be rebooting or using windows often definitely rename the files
<kxtwo> I shutdown a lot
<kxtwo> I probably wont use windows a lot
<kxtwo> but it will be nice to know how to do this anyway
<bmelcher84> kxtwo: what was the output?
<kxtwo> um
<kxtwo> there is a lot here, how ab out you tell me what you ar elooking for lol
<cfhowlett> !paste | kxtwo, is your friend
<ubottu> kxtwo, is your friend: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kxtwo> machine is not on the network
<bmelcher84> kxtwo: dont be scared http://goo.gl/yoJHq4
<kxtwo> this is interesting
<kxtwo> only difference is that my EFI has it's own partition
<EriC^^> kxtwo: it's mounted at /boot/efi
<EriC^^> kxtwo: that's literally what i was telling you you could do
<EriC^^> except i'd back it up as bootmgfw.efi.backup in the same dir
<kxtwo> its not giving me the full path it started at \EFI
<EriC^^> kxtwo: also i just remembered you will have to fix grub cause grub wont be able to boot windows for you anymore, cause it's os prober won't find the bootmgfw.efi file anymore
<kxtwo> but ya
<EriC^^> kxtwo: that's the efibootmgr entry
<kxtwo> ah
<EriC^^> shows the list that you see when you press f9
<kxtwo> well my output is partially gobbly gook
<EriC^^> with a certain boot order
<kxtwo> anyway I am going to change the *.efi file to efi.backup
<kxtwo> and copy the ubuntu one over
<EriC^^> hold on
<EriC^^> copy shimx64.efi instead of grubx64.efi
<kxtwo> can I ask why?
<EriC^^> btw on my laptop that wasn't enough, i had to also switch /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<EriC^^> and completely annihilate the windows entry in efibootmgr
<EriC^^> the thing kept spawning itself again
<kxtwo> oh boy now im getting concerned
<Scooty-loo> hello, anyone here know about clamav?
<EriC^^> kxtwo: you shouldn't be yet, it worked for me, but the guy i was helping worked, except every time he booted into windows it would spawn it again
<cricketfart> does anyone know why netflix is so quiet in Ubuntu?  Apparently Chrome browser is the only way to watch Netflix, so I installed it and I'm able to perfectly view it but the volume is so low that I can't hear it.  I turned the volume to max on my laptop and in the browser.  Everything else on my PC is so loud it's distorted over the speakers but I still can't hear Netflix
<kxtwo> EriC^^,  you kind of lost me though
<kxtwo> what is the difference between shimx and grubx?
<kxtwo> lets start there
<EriC^^> shimx is for secure boot
<Scooty-loo> cricketfart: check your mixer, look at both output volume and application dependent volume
<cricketfart> Kk
<kxtwo> ok what is the difference?
<EriC^^> it's a signed efi file that the uefi will boot
<kxtwo> ok im still not understaind the difference between the two but moving on
<EriC^^> kxtwo: secure boot only allows you to boot certain stuff, so that nobody boots a virus or malicious os or something, so if the efi file isn't signed and in the list of efi files in the uefi ( bios ) it wont boot it
<EriC^^> grubx64.efi is a normal efi file, shimx64.efi is a signed efi file that will work with secure boot
<cricketfart> Omfg help!  I just fresh installed ubuntu 14.04 and I forgot what I put the password to as soon as I booted LOL
<EriC^^> boot into recovery mode and reset it
<kxtwo> ugh I keep tying my commands wrong hold on
<daftykins> that's when you know it's bed time
<daftykins> ;)
<jishjish> HI All, I am looking to migrate from windows family tree maker to ubuntu. However I am struggling with the idea of exporting my data from FamilyTreeMaker 2006 to the widely supported gedcom format (given I have no idea what will happen to all the images I have attached to each person in my family, and or how that data will get migrated).
<cricketfart> Ok I'm in recovery mode, what do I do next?
<daftykins> follow the steps to boot to a root shell
<cricketfart> I got to the point where I type mount -o remount,rw /
<daftykins> then run "sudo mount -o remount,rw /"
<daftykins> yep
<cricketfart> Nothing happened after that
<kxtwo> holy shit I am too tired to do this I keep typing the damn file names wrong
<daftykins> then "passwd username"
<daftykins> kxtwo: stop swearing in here please, two of us warned you already
<cricketfart> done thanks daftykins
<daftykins> cricketfart: "umount /" then reboot
<cricketfart> Done lol thanks
<EriC^^> umount / ? seriously?
<cricketfart> ?
<OerHeks> !info gramps
<ubottu> gramps (source: gramps): Genealogical research program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.4+dfsg-2 (utopic), package size 5648 kB, installed size 34150 kB
<OerHeks> it supports gedcom format
<EriC^^> that works?
<daftykins> EriC^^: well i dunno, might be safer in recovery :D
<daftykins> i'm rather tipsy at this point :>
<cricketfart> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<cricketfart> Me too daftykins
<EriC^^> hehe :D
<daftykins> my brain says "unmount all the things"
<kxtwo> EriC^^, might have to do this tomorrow, hopefully you are on again
<OerHeks> jishjish, http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-genealogy-family-tree-software.htm
<daftykins> EriC^^: were you thinking it was overkill to bother?
<kxtwo> just making sure everything boots properly first lol
<EriC^^> i was thinking is that possible?
<EriC^^> does it work?
<daftykins> ah right
<daftykins> yeah, pass :D
<EriC^^> i guess it could work? just sounded so weird at first
<cricketfart> It all worked haha thanks guys
<EriC^^> like somebody said throw the baby out of the window or something like that
<EriC^^> ( something like that )
<jishjish> thanks OerHeks I was more looking for what happens to my data when I export (my trees of people and associated images) to gedcom, given it's a text based format isn't it. How do my images get migrated? I already have a list of applicable linux software.
<cricketfart> You know, I've actually reinstalled Linux OSes several times in the past due to forgotten passwords...
<daftykins> well, now you know :>
<jishjish> cricketfart: me too, such a pain
<cricketfart> I'm sooo happy that I can fix that now :D
<cricketfart> People talk about this bash script to automate user adds, where can I find reliable information on this short of jfgi?
<daftykins> anything that holds your hand stops you learning and remembering the proper way, really
<kxtwo> im such an idiot I have that on the network now and could have just logge dinto xchat from there
<kxtwo> I've been  using psensor for my temp monitoring, do you guys recommend an alternative or stick with it?
<daftykins> lmsensors also exists
<EriC^^> kxtwo: i'm using it
<kxtwo> isn't psensors a wrapper for that?
<AlonzoTG> =\
<daftykins> pass
<daftykins> oh dear, AlonzoTG doesn't seem to be happy today
<cricketfart> daftykins I'm not sure what you mean.  I already know how to use add user and visudo to add users to certain groups...  I'm practicing admin tasks in a linux environment, and I know theres a way to automate, which will help me lol
<AlonzoTG> Steam has made it clear that it will, going forward, only install and run on a 32 bit install of 12.04.0.0.32.184.3409575.548.3[21
<OerHeks> jishjish, no idea, try it out ?
<daftykins> AlonzoTG: what are you running?
<AlonzoTG> Steam.
<AlonzoTG> I used to run steam.
<daftykins> AlonzoTG: no, ubuntu version
<AlonzoTG> I want to run steam.
 * daftykins facepalms
<AlonzoTG> That's the rub of it.
<daftykins> you make zero sense
<cricketfart> AlonzoTG install Wine from software center, download a windows version of steam and install it with wine
<OerHeks> cricketfart, wrong, wine only do 32 bit :-D
<cricketfart> OerHeks, I have Wine running on an x64
<AlonzoTG> I don't use ubuntu. I have it on my laptop but that install has fallen apart due to a version conflict between the updates it insists on installing at a rate of 5 times per second...
<daftykins> AlonzoTG: so why are you in here? what of your 'problem' is an ubuntu problem?
<OerHeks> cricketfart, 64 bit app in wine ? come on ..
<AlonzoTG> No, linux has deteriorated (or rather my previous motherboard had...) to the point that I actually built my first windows machine in 23 years and have it on HT duty.
<cricketfart> Oerheks Maybe I'm misunderstanding you
<AlonzoTG> So what I did was I got me debootstrap,
<cricketfart> I have a 64 bit installation of Ubuntu and I'm using Wine in it
<AlonzoTG> and installed the PRECISE version that Steam needed...
<EriC^^> daftykins: :D
<daftykins> AlonzoTG: is there any chance you can skip to the *executive summary* that cuts this life story short?
<EriC^^> :D
<OerHeks> cricketfart, so what is the use of 32 bit wine, as ubuntu has native steam ..
<cricketfart> LOLLLL
<daftykins> AlonzoTG: i see what you did there, 12.04 - precise
<OerHeks> cricketfart, stop trolling please
<AlonzoTG> So I am wandering around this 32 bit chrooted environment that is supposed to be running ubuntu.
<cricketfart> OerHeks, In my case, it was to be able to run AoE2 which doesn't run in the native Ubuntu Steam
<cricketfart> OerHeks I'm definitely not trolling...
<AlonzoTG> Lemme pastebin the error.
<daftykins> AlonzoTG: that's not a real install then, not supported
<AlonzoTG> But what about all those great linux compatible games I paid Real Money for? =(
<cricketfart> If you check into it, a lot of games on the Steam version for Ubuntu will not work on the native steam version and you have to install it with Wine.  Afterwards it requires modding a few registry keys to display the text on Steam properly and then you can easily install Windows Games through Steam
<AlonzoTG> https://bpaste.net/show/e4d42337553f
<AlonzoTG> Yeah, I've been through all that, now I have a windows machine hooked up to a 46" HDTV, so I'm definitely not in the market for fake-'doze steam right now. =|
<fabio> heloo
<AlonzoTG> See, my new video card is better than yours and it's aching to be let loose on something AWESOME.
<daftykins> how rather trolltastic
<OerHeks> just a locales issue ..
<OerHeks> AlonzoTG, how did you instal steam, from their website or softwarecenter?
<AlonzoTG> ugh...
<AlonzoTG> I don't remember how I did it several years ago,
<AlonzoTG> been running this machine for longer than I can remember,
<AlonzoTG> you may count the new mobo+ video card a new machine or an upgrade at your discretion.
<AlonzoTG> Right now I have steam_latest.deb
<AlonzoTG> and am trying to install that...
<cricketfart> right click and open with software center
<AlonzoTG> didn't realize that apt-get install with no other parametrs actually did something...
<daftykins> ^this guy spouts uninteresting trollworthy remarks in and amongst half assed attempts at asking for support for a non-ubuntu system
<AlonzoTG> I don't have gui working in the chrooted environment yet.
<cricketfart> *suicide*
<AlonzoTG> anyway, I know what to google now.
<AlonzoTG> average xterms open at any given time: 8.
<AlonzoTG> look, I've been using Gentoo for 11 years,
<daftykins> average bs per line typed: 100%
<AlonzoTG> I'm not going to switch distros just because of Steam.
<somsip> !ignore | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<daftykins> g'night my fellow helpers
<somsip> daftykins: bye :)
<EriC^^> daftykins: nighty night
<AlonzoTG> I do have ubuntu on my laptop but it's a crappy eeepc that doesn't even support PAE so I can't do jack with it these days.
<cricketfart> OerHeks I thought you might know a bit about Wine from your response..  I wondered if you might know why I can't use ALT or CTRL in Wine programs?  ALT opens up the Unity Dash and CTRL has no effects
<AlonzoTG> It's great as a little helper device to ssh into the back end of my main pc and kick it when X freezes up.
<cricketfart> daftykins night
<OerHeks> cricketfart, i don't use wine.
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<xangua> cricketfart: what opens with Alt it's actually called HUD, did you try to keep alt pressed for more than half a second¿
<bmelcher84> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/50
<cricketfart> xangua Yes I did.  It caused the HUD to rapidly open and close
<bmelcher84> xangua: ^^
<Scooty-loo> don't think about wine and games unless games uses opengl
<Scooty-loo> use*
<Scooty-loo> there's still no way to do directx as efficient as on windows
<charlesay> how can I go about fixing my display manager/DE, which at the moment doesn't start?
<cricketfart> Ugghhhh  I'm trying to print the specs about my Nvidia driver..  Earlier daftykins told me how to do it, something along the lines of grep nvidia..  does anyone know what I'm even talking about?4
<daftykins> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<cricketfart> daftykins man you sleep fast, thanks hah
<daftykins> only just got in bed \o/
<daftykins> o/
<cricketfart> haha
<kalia> b
<kalia> hi
<bmelcher84> i got one for you guys. Installed the gnome shell without thinking so i uninstalled it and installed the gnome session fallback. Now when starting the Xserver, i get a black screen. I feel its still trying to run the ubuntu desktop. I should restart and see what happens, but I figured as lazy as I am that I would type all of this first
<bmelcher84> i got one for you guys. Installed the gnome shell without thinking so i uninstalled it and installed the gnome session fallback. Now when starting the Xserver, i get a black screen.
<bmelcher84> are my messsages going through? it keeps saying flood protection
<linuxuz3r> yes i can read your message
<bmelcher84> ah
<cricketfart> I can't get ALT or CTRL to work in Wine applications.  ALT makes the Ubuntu Dash open up and CTRL literally does nothing.  Does anyone know what I can do to fix this? Lenovo Ideapad P580  Intel I7 - 3520, Nvidia GT630M NVIDIA binary driver version 331.113 from nvidia-331 (Proprietary, Tested) http://paste.ubuntu.com/10199729/
<jayjo> I'm having a problem with python on my machine- I can access system variables that I put into /etc/profile.d/myvar.sh so they are there even on reboot. If I run echo $MY_VAR it prints it out, but when python is run from www-data it shows up as nothing. ]
<cricketfart> AlonzoTG, Hey can you explain this to me
<cricketfart> * cricketfart sets mode +i cricketfart
<cricketfart> * [AlonzoTG] (~atg@pool-72-66-104-220.washdc.fios.verizon.net): Alan Grimes
<cricketfart> * [AlonzoTG] #ubuntu
<cricketfart> * [AlonzoTG] rajaniemi.freenode.net :Helsinki, FI, EU
<cricketfart> * [AlonzoTG] idle 00:00:01, signon: Thu Feb 12 17:57:54
<cricketfart> * [AlonzoTG] is logged in as AlonzoTG
<articulas> to many system msgs
<articulas> Hello
<SamHyde> hah can't believe my psychiatrist pays for this software on win http://i.imgur.com/WXDW1QF.png
<SamHyde> it's just your run of the mill daatabase.. even left filemaker pro in the app title..
<SamHyde> im sure i can get something just as good natively on linux, and make it free and open source, esp since i studied psychiatry
<SamHyde> just need to learn database now..
<cricketfart> SamHyde what's this have to do with Ubuntu help?
<SamHyde> Is this only a help channel? No chatting?
<cricketfart> That is correct
<SamHyde> That is correct, sigmund! Alright, SS.
<cricketfart> Oh clever lol
<SamHyde> Hey, no commentary.
<SamHyde> Does anyone have a question regarding Ubuntu?
<jishjish> hi all, do ubuntu offer a i386 version of a minimal ubuntu installation for 32bit?
<charlesay> how would one put a linux iso on a dvd from the command line?
<OerHeks> jishjish, sure, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jishjish> OerHeks:yes, I've been there, hence I am here asking "is there a i386 supported version of the minimal download?
<OerHeks> charlesay, sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX ( where sdX is your usb device sda/sdb/sdc ..)
<charlesay> OerHeks: thanks, wasn't sure dd worked with optical media (not sure why I thought so, though.)
<OerHeks> jishjish, yes, 12.04 or 14.04 or 14.10 are supported
<cricketfart> jishjish Yes there is
<OerHeks> charlesay, sorry, dvd should not be dd'd.
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/174626/how-do-i-burn-a-dvd-iso-using-the-terminal
<jishjish> OerHeks: cricketfart can you point me to an exact link, I can't find it?
<jishjish> please*
<ctrl-all> can someone tell me why i cant to enter BIOS on mu new samsung np300e5a
<OerHeks> jishjish, you have been there .. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<cricketfart> Hey how do I use X11 forwarding from one ubuntu machine to another over SSH
<aeon-ltd> cricketfart: iirc isn't it -X , imma google to check now
<aeon-ltd> cricketfart: it is but some work is needed apparently http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12755/how-to-forward-x-over-ssh-from-ubuntu-machine
<cricketfart> aeon-ltd, Firefox -X outputs Error: No display specified
<phix> ok i fixes it, the correct answer was sudo dpkg-reconfigure initramfs-tools
<aeon-ltd> cricketfart: did you read the top answer in the link?
<phix> thnx for the attempt though
<jishjish> thanks OerHeks are there system requirements for the minimalist distros?
<OerHeks> jishjish, no, you can install any desktop
<jishjish> so they are designed to support as many low powered desktop as possible.
<cricketfart> Yes the steps have been followed now, I get the same error.  X11 forwarding = yes
<OerHeks> jishjish, that would be Lubuntu lxde i guess
<OerHeks> i386/256 mb/6gb hdd
<charlesay> and how would I pass the content of a file as an argument for i.e. wget?
<cricketfart> aeon-ltd, I followed the instructions in that link.  It still tells me that "no display specified"
<charlesay> never mind, figured it out (probably not most straightforward way)
<anon> HI
<Guest18403> How to install flash player
<Guest18403> ???
<ubik_> Which browser, anon?
<Guest18403> blackubuntu
<cricketfart> !gpt
<nolics> so
<cricketfart> Is it possible to open a terminal from firefox browser bar?
<cricketfart> or could I run ifconfig right in the browser bar in firefox on Ubuntu?
<NikolaiToryzin> Nope
<NikolaiToryzin> That would be insecure
<cricketfart> Yeah I guess it would be lol.
<amitprakash> How do I list all the libraries available to link for a gcc program ?
<adangladman> you can use ld
<aeon-ltd>  /j windows
<larsmw> Hi, I have a hp z-book with a FireGL graphics card. Now when I have installed the properitaery fglrx-updates driver, the external monitor is "gone". If I run with the xserver-xorg-video-ati driver, I can use the external monitor, but the screen is not refreshed properly there!? What to do? :)
<g3ky> amitprakash, ldd
<larsmw> (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section. ??
<amitprakash> g3ky, ldd just throws me back to usage
<g3ky> ldd <program name>
<amitprakash> g3ky, um.. I am trying to figure out the command I need to pass to -lLIBNAME
<svetlana> "write a proper makefile"
<amitprakash> for example, if I want to link against libboost_iostreams.so.1.54.0
<svetlana> just -llibboost ?
<amitprakash>  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -llibboost
<ikonia> ld is taking the name as "-llibbost"
<ikonia> that is not the name
<svetlana> odd
<obidum> ciao
<g3ky> amitprakash, where is libboost_iostreams.so.1.54.0 located?
<g3ky> Also, paste here the command you use that gives you that error.
<amitprakash> ikonia, svetlana  g++ ../lr.cpp -I/usr/include/boost/ -llibboost_iostreams
<obidum> amit
<ikonia> that is not a make file
<amitprakash> also /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libboost_iostreams.so
<ikonia> he's trying to write a makefile
<amitprakash> ikonia, no. I am trying to write one
<ikonia> I suggest reading some tutorials
<amitprakash> more importanly, I want to compile the program and see if it works at all
<amitprakash> that lib is extra!  g++ ../lr.cpp -I/usr/include/boost/ -lboost_iostreams works !
<bazhang> amitprakash, compile what? pandora?
<amitprakash> bazhang, no, a hello world app
<alexisss> guten morgen
<g3ky> Replace I with L and try.
<g3ky> -I to -L
<amitprakash> g3ky, already resolved, removed the lib from -llibboost_iostreams
<Rubass> Hello all! I was wondering if it is possible to insert json data into a shell command, example: node app.js -data={jsondata}
<svartes> hi
<Rubass> Wow this channel is quite, hi svartes
<somsip> !quiet
<Rubass> quiet*
<somsip> !night
<ubottu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<somsip> Rubass: not a correction - trying to trigger the bot
<Rubass> somsip: but I corrected myself :) But yeah it is true :p I normally join this channel in the night in my country :)
<Rubass> but now it is kinda morning :)
<life> hi
<user_> hi
<Rubass> hi
<svetlana> hi
<life> rgsg
<life> af
<life> sf
<life> sf
<life> sef
<life> f
<life> sef
<svetlana> life, hi.
<svetlana> life, wait a minute and then ask your question.
<life> (>.<)
<svetlana> life, yeah, works now.
<h0use> #hacking
<svetlana> Rubass: hi.
<arquimides> hi
<svetlana> Rubass: how are you obtaining the json data and where are you putting it?
<svetlana> hi, arquimides.
<Rubass> svetlana: I am obtaning it through a POST request as raw jsondata
<utopia> hello dear people....
<utopia> someone could help me with a wifi Issue in Ubuntu 14.10????????????????????
<Rubass> svetlana: My app.js gets data points (to make a plot-graph) which looks like this: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/de18c5b938745a6a88ce this data supposed be generated through a post request, but currently I am making a file.json but would like to be parse it directly instead. :)
<cfhowlett> !ask | utopia
<ubottu> utopia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Rubass> directly into a argument
<lost_and_unfound> Greetings, I am running Ubuntu 14.04, I recently purchased a TPLINK (TL-WM823N) USB WiFi dongle. The device is working and I can see various wifi networks and connect to them. However, some of the wifi networks I need to connect to does not show up in Network Manager or even "iwlist wlan0 scanning". Any suggestions? Thanks
<utopia> ok... thanks
<somsip> Rubass: call the API directly. JS handles json as objects so you're just making it difficult for yourself. And this question belongs in a JS channel, so I won't help any more
<svetlana> Rubass: yeah, I think shell script can receive data only from a file (a regular file, stdin, or a named pipe). I may be missing something though.
<ekarlso> so what, ubuntu has switched to selinux vs apparmor ?
<Rubass> Hi lost_and_unfound, it might be because the wifi dongle only accepts some WiFi Protocols, and those networks you are trying to connect uses a newer protocol / or older.
<utopia> when i restar my notebook or after got sleep, and functioning again, i loose my wifi connection, that means internet connection is no more availaible, i always need to restart my Router and also my computer everytime... someone knows what happen.
<Rubass> somsip: thanks for your help :) I'll ask in a JS channel instead.
<lost_and_unfound> Rubass: would the WiFI protocols be software or firmware related?
<Rubass> lost_and_unfound: I think it is more hardware related, but most routers (or WiFi networks) have the the functionality to use a older protocol - this ofc, have its disadvantages.
<Rubass> s/ofc/ of course*
<Rubass> lost_and_unfound: software related*
<damian_> potrzebuje pomocy w konfiguracji tabletu wacom bamboo na ubuntu studio
<Rubass> !polish | damian_
<ubottu> damian_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<svetlana> damian_: hi.
<svetlana> damian_: try #ubuntu-ru .
<Rubass> sorry :p
<damian_> ok
<svetlana> spasibo :)
<damian_> wybaczone
<Rubass> lost_and_unfound: older protocols, might be slower
<lost_and_unfound> Rubass: I just checked, the device supports b/g/n protocols and confirmed with IT the AP's have support for said protocols. Will dig around a bit more. Thanks
<Rubass> svetlana: thank you, I will take my problem in a js channel :)
<svetlana> gl
<Rubass> ty
<hamed>  i installed ubuntu accidentally on my ntfs partition (2 ntfs + 1 ext4 partition which ubuntu installation showed all as one ntfs partition) after installation (which ended up in grub-installer error) , i saw those three partition are shown as one ext4 which ubuntu files were  partially on it. i used testdisk to recover lost ntfs partitions using "deeper search" option, here's the result after deep search: http://pastebin.com/cTAmn8Vw  is there any hope
<hamed> ?
<cfhowlett> hamed, you installed over the partition, i.e. the info on that partition is now overwritten.
<hamed> cfhowlett: so no way at all?
<cfhowlett> hamed, you WROTE OVER IT = gone.  reinstall windows
<hamed> cfhowlett: photorec could spot files but the problem with that is that it can't recover directory list so i'll only have files all in one directory
<cfhowlett> hamed, try it then.
<gvijai> can someone help me on this ?
<gvijai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10201835/
<endios> \connect
<theptr> gvijai, when dit the error start ? because i had that error years ago and i didnt know what it was i did a clean install
<endios> #rrr
<OpenSorce> 14.04 fresh install running lxde from the repos. On restart I have to log out and back in twice to get fonts and mouse cursor back to the right sizes. Any help?
<gvijai> well, this happend after I did dist-upgrade from 14.x to 14.10
<gvijai> theptr,  well, this happend after I did dist-upgrade from 14.x to 14.10
<paperoga> ciao
<paperoga> !list
<ubottu> paperoga: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gvijai> theptr, I don't want to reinstall the os
<theptr> gvijai, could it be that you interupted the process
<gvijai> nope
<theptr> gvijai, mmmm strange
<gvijai> theptr, I didn't interupt the process .
<gvijai> theptr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10201897/
<theptr> gvijai, i really dont have a clue how to fix that error i fix sometimes packages with dpkg ... dont think i can help you ... to be onnest
<gvijai> you can see just the udev package is not fully instaled .
<cfhowlett> gvijai, no one WANTS to reinstall, but if that's the only fix ... deal with it.
<gvijai> theptr, not a problem .
<theptr> cfhowlett, +1
<gvijai> cfhowlett, sure. but I want to check this can be fixed or not. if not I will reinstall :-)
<cfhowlett> gvijai, try this: purge the broken package then reinstall it
<gvijai> cfhowlett, sure. I will try now.
<theptr> gvijai, or you kan try dpkg-reconfigure maybe
<gvijai> root@RaGhar:/var/cache/apt/archives# dpkg-reconfigure udev
<gvijai> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: udev is broken or not fully installed
<gvijai> theptr, I tried that, but showing udev is broken
<theptr> gvijai, mmm reconfigure is not an option then
<theptr> gvijai, what says google ?
<gvijai> I tried all the options in google .
<gvijai> theptr, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2187724&page=8
<gvijai> theptr, the link is near to my issue ,but for older version.
<gvijai> I tried that but still having issue.
<theptr> gvijai, try sudo apt-get install -f
<gvijai> theptr, still same issue on pre and post install issue
<pauled> hi what is the "official" recommended hardware to run ubuntu? (ram)
<gvijai> theptr, and dpkg-reconfigure errors .
<theptr> gvijai, then i think clean install would be the best idea
<gvijai> theptr, sure, I have posted in ubuntu forums , I will wait for 1 -2 days before re-install 14.10
<gvijai> theptr, thanks a lot .
<theptr> gvijai, ok i hope someone can help you
<theptr> gvijai, no problem
<pokiwo> hello there, is there a key combination (shortcut) to copy hyperlinks in a selection, too?
<hamed> pokiwo: what do you mean?
<pokiwo> hamed, I mean that i.e. you have to copy-paste a text with hyperlinks in it. you want that these links would be preserved in the pasted text. however with (ctrl+c and ctrl+v) you dont get the links but just the text pasted. Is there a key combination that retains the links in the text while copy-pasting?
<svetlana> pokiwo: there is no single standard format for rich text with hyperlinks. when you copy from a browser into a word processor, it usually pastes with hyperlinks, for example.
<svetlana> pokiwo: in your case, where are you copying from, and where are you pasting to?
<DReynolds> Hey all, hoping someone can help. Ive installed Mono through the official mono repo (http://www.mono-project.com/docs/getting-started/install/linux/#debian-ubuntu-and-derivatives) and am trying to use a program called spacedock. I'm getting the error /usr/local/bin/mono not found because mono is installed in /usr/bin/mono ... is there an easy way to fix this?
<svetlana> i would ask the spacedock maintainers about it.
<pokiwo> svetlana, the text in question is meant to be shared, i.e. in social nets. I am not sure what is good practice for sharing, some (or maybe most) such environments may not offer links to be clickable. or on the other side, I dont know how often they are responsive to pasting code version of the text.
<pokiwo> svetlana, as for your question, it will be pasted from a website to wherever on the net
<svetlana> pokiwo: with most social sites you can't do a thing because the website operators hardcoded a plain text box there.
<svetlana> pokiwo: ask gnu social project to start supporting rich text box, maybe they will do it.
<lucido> hi, I have a matrox p69 pcie card that doesn't show up in lspci but the bios detects it, how is that possible?
<aeon-ltd> lucido: does anyhing show up but unidentified?
<pokiwo> svetlana, yes, I can do that..so in that case html code wouldnt work, either..why then does everyone add codes for people to share by copy-pasting?
<guite> hi everyone, I was wondering if there is a way to run an app with optirun (bumblebee) without opening a shell and entering “optirun my_app”
<guite> In fact I’d like optirun to be used for everything… and no, prime-select does not work so far, nvidia drivers seem a big issue for the moment…
<aeon-ltd> guite: if you can modify the launcher to include optirun as a prefix that would kinda work
<guite> aeon-ltd: OK, but I don’t know how to do so…
<aeon-ltd> guite: depends what you normally use to launch stuff
<guite> aeon-ltd: I kept unity
<guite> aeon-ltd: so I use the unity launcher
<aeon-ltd> yeahh i don't use that, right click on a dock item can you alter it?
<guite> aeon-ltd: no, it doesn’t look like I can do so…
<guite> this thing might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/160374/how-do-i-change-the-launcher-commands but I don’t get it at the moment…
<aeon-ltd> well..... anyone here know how to edit the application path in unity
<svetlana> pokiwo: I don't know. web browsers support copying rich text, but when you share a pile of text on a social network it's usually plain text and you're expected to paste raw links (which would then become clickable).  -- stackoverflow is a social site which is an exception; you can type out markup in comments and messages and make links there. but I've rarely seen such markup being possible...
<svetlana> ...to *copy* from one message there to another one just by making a selection.  browsers only see html and only copy that, and oddly most websites don't rely on browser html editing features.
<svetlana> pokiwo: a part of it is that relying on such features, while conceptually attractive, would make webmasters deal with inconsistent behaviour of different browsers.
<aeon-ltd> guite: what part don't you get?
<guite> aeon-ltd: in fact, there’s a way to edit shortcuts in /usr/share/applications, looks it does the work :)
<guite> aeon-ltd: the first part was not clear, the “alacarte” stuff…
<guite> aeon-ltd: but modifying shortcuts is fine :)
<aeon-ltd> ok
<guite> aeon-ltd: thanks
<aeon-ltd> no problem, though i didn't do much
<guite> well, if there is a way to add the prefix for all application without changing the shortcut for each, it would be great… but I think I’m dreaming :)
<pokiwo> svetlana, thank you for this detailed information, I think then I'd be better off just pasting the raw link
<aeon-ltd> guite: i imagine there are things you wouldn't need or want to optirun to run with
<lucido> aeon-ltd, lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10202738/
<nik08_> Hi! I am facing some problem with apt-get file and could not download system dependencies for the required module
<nik08_> sorry!!! i will repeat
<nik08_> having some problem with apt-get
<nik08_> couldnot install system dependencies
<nik08_> could somebody help?
<gvijai> nik08_, can you paste the output in pastebin please .
<Luckycat> hi
<moppers_> Hi! i've backup up abn ubuntu OS with rsync. How do I make it bootable?
<bd_> 1
<fellipe> hi. I am trying hard to install google earth in xubuntu 14.04 bu it depends on ia32-libs and I've googled a lot but I couldn't make it.  Please, help
<moppers_> fellipe: Use the 32 bit google earth package instead?
<bd_> hello everyone, i have a problem here to resolve, and i will need help, I will copy the error below
<bd_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<bd_>   File "/usr/local/bin/ryu", line 5, in <module>
<bd_>     from pkg_resources import load_entry_point
<bd_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pkg_resources.py", line 2749, in <module>
<bd_>     working_set = WorkingSet._build_master()
<fellipe> moppers_:  hi. I tried it too
<moppers_> bd_: Can you use a pastebin?
<fellipe> moppers_:  when I tried it, I get "package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)"
<bd_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10203109/plain/
<moppers_> fellipe: Looking @ google earth's docs, they say it needs the 32bit package and multiarch
<moppers_> bd_: it wants me to login to read that. No idea why.
<fellipe> moppers_:  sure, but I cannot find the multiarch download
<fellipe> moppers_:  oh, I've just ran dpkg --add-architecture i386 and it worked
<bd_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10203109/plain/
<bd_> pls i need help in resolving this problem
<bd_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10203109/plain/
<moppers_> bd_: I cant read your paste as it needs a login for ubuntu one
<svetlana> i run an xrdp server. what client may i use?
<tomodachi> svetlana: any client that uses the remote desktop protocol
<tomodachi> such as rdesktop remmina
<tomodachi> etc
<svetlana> ok
<cplll> hi all - im running squid3 but still can't seem to get it working. Squid3 wont start now, ive refined the config file and can't seem to figure out why it wont start.. heres the config - http://pastebin.com/mGKJgunk
<mtreanor> hi all, i'm wondering if someone can help out, ive got a lacie nas drive thats about 10 years, I was 90% sure i backed it up as it was failing and becoming loose, its in ext2 linux format and manage to mount it in a virtual os of ubuntu but to use meld diff to compare volumes of data I get permission issues, the backup volume is a hfs journaled drive, but if I "Sudo Nautilus" I can view the data but meld diff app won't. any sug
<tomodachi> cplll: what error message do you get?
<cplll> tomodachi: 'Job failed to start' after service squid3 restart
<cplll> tomodachi: found a small typo in the config, corrected but still same.
<tomodachi> cplll: you checked your syslog as well?
<gvijai> tail -f /var/log/syslog please cplll
<mtreanor> is it worth putting the data onto a linux drive once readable to simply use meld diff to see differences?
<gvijai> or grep "squid" /var/log/syslog .
<cplll> gvijai: stby
<beedee> pls can someone pls help
<beedee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10203109/plain/
<royalaxe> hello all :)
<pwnor> hello all :)
<gvijai> cplll, please use "squid -k parse" to verify your config file first .
<beedee> @gvijai is that for me
<k1l> beedee: did you change anything on python?
<gvijai> beedee, I didn't check your pastebin yet .
<beedee> ok
<beedee> no
<OerHeks> beedee, what is your question? that pastebin is just an error, from what?
<gvijai> beedee, what your were running ?
<beedee> ubuntu 14.04
<mtreanor> anyone offer insight with running diff on a hfs to ext2 file system?
<beedee> its complaning about package
<beedee>  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pkg_resources.py", line 2749, in <module>
<beedee> that is just one line from the error
<cfhowlett> mtreanor, ext2?  current default is ext4.  ext2 was deprecated quite some time ago.
<beedee> also on line 446, 459 and 628
<beedee> hello
<beedee> am waiting
<mtreanor>  @cfhowlett its actually an xfs file system from a mini lacie nas drive, when I was looking at this drive in encase forensic software it was saying it was ext2 sorry, in ubuntu its saying its xfs
<gvijai> beedee,  https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCMQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fbeeyeas.blogspot.com%2F2014%2F07%2Fryu-sdn-framework-installation.html&ei=kuPdVIPCL8SLuASb74D4Ag&usg=AFQjCNExH--lkbcDjQASkAez8rGw7TEqeg
<OerHeks> beedee, we too, what are you running when you get those errors?
<cfhowlett> mtreanor, ... OK, I understood ... a few words of that.
<OerHeks> !details | beedee
<ubottu> beedee: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cfhowlett> www.tinyurl.com      gvijai please.
<gvijai> cfhowlett, sorry.
<cfhowlett> gvijai, not to worry.
<mtreanor> @cfhowlett I can read the data on the xfs system and I could manually compare data but wanted to use a diff command between volumes to see what was missing, but naturally the hfs file system won't have permission to read data unless in sudo
<gvijai> beedee, http://tinyurl.com/n94ht5v
<beedee> @gvijai, let use the solution you post now
<bb> squid3 now starts but still getting access denied from an IP on 172.27.232.0/21 subnet -- my squid config is here; http://pastebin.com/mGKJgunk
<Mishari> Hello everyone.
<gvijai> bb, did you allow the subnet ?
<gvijai> bb, in the config file ?
<moppers_> looking at beedee's pastebin, why is paste.ubuntu com asking me to login to ubunutone? Is something broken at my side?
<bb> gvijai: acl vpn src 172.27.232.0/21
<OerHeks> moppers_, no, happened here too
<bb> gvijai: and http_access allow vpn
<bb> all before 'http_access deny all'
<gvijai> bb, let me see
<moppers_> OerHeks: Thanks
<bb> gvijai: thanks for your help
<gvijai> bb, what's your ip ?
<OerHeks> moppers_, i think it is a protection against pastebin harvest bots, in /plain/ text it is easy to copy
<bb> gvijai: on the vpn - 172.272.232.4
<Mishari> sorry guys but, excuse me if my question is silly lol, but how to connect my work PC to home PC, while the work pc is windows and I'm using ubuntu at home.
<moppers_> Mishari: Define connect
<Mishari> But the work PC has no server, also here.
<gvijai> bb, have you set your browse proxy to squid ip and 3128 port ?
<bb> gvijai: browser is set, yes and 3128
<Mishari> moppers_,  how to define ?
<bb> gvijai: i'm getting the squid 'access denied page'
<moppers_> Mishari: 'connect' what? share files? stream video?
<bb> gvijai: so there must be some sort of connection..
<Mishari> well, do all things.
<gvijai> bb, can you do "nc -zv squid-ip 3128"
<bb> gvijai: from the client
<bb> ?
<gvijai> bb, yes
<bb> gvijai,ill get dc'd as i have to connect to vpn brb
<moppers_> Mishari: You'll need some kind of internet connection between them, do you know if it will be OK'ed by your office IT dept? You'll need to go through their firewall likely
<Mishari> aha.
<Mishari> Thanks moppers_ :D
<moppers_> Mishari: If you just want to share files you could put them on dropbox
<k1l> Mishari: do you know what program you would use on windows to windows?
<Mishari> exactly.
<Mishari> like teamviewer k1l.
<beedee> my problem is not yet solved
<moppers_> Mishari: This is why I still need you to define 'connect' :)
<k1l> Mishari: so use teamviewer on ubuntu
<Mishari> I thought that only in windows.
<beedee> hello
<bb> gvijai: yeah all good
<bb> gvijai: http_access allow vpn
<beedee> still encounter the same problem
<bb> gvijai: oops, connection succeeded
<moppers_> Why do i bother? howe does "do everything?" become "I only need ot use teamviewer"? :-)
<beedee> pls i really need help on this error on python
<gvijai> bb, it looks like the order in the config file .
<moppers_> It#s probably me, I am probably not asking the right questions.
<gvijai> bb, we may need to check the config file once again.
<Mishari> moppers_,  because sometimes I have to go there to finish tasks, while I have a solution to finish it at home. :D
<tomodachi> moppers_: what was the question?
<k1l> beedee: did you read http://beeyeas.blogspot.de/2014/07/ryu-sdn-framework-installation.html
<bb> gvijai: how do I change the config to only listen on a particular interface rather than its public IP?
<k1l> beedee: make sure you have all the stuff installed ryu wants to use
<beedee> k1l yes
<Mishari> moppers_, k1l  I appreciate your help, thanks.
<bb> gvijai: like its listening on interface venet0:0 which is a public IP, i want squid3 to listen only on as0t1-00 (VPN interface)
<beedee> i have all
<gvijai> bb, http://www.squid-cache.org/Doc/config/http_port/
<bb> gvijai: heres the config file... http://pastebin.com/mGKJgunk
<k1l> beedee: what command does give the error?
<bb> gvijai: thats for the port? not interface?
<beedee> k1l ryu
<bb> gvijai: ahh http_port IP PORT ?
<beedee> whn i run what is on the link posted above , it says i have the same version of the easy pip
<gvijai> bb, http_port 1.2.3.4:3128
<bb>  http_port IP:PORT yep
<k1l> then ask the ryu people
<k1l> this is clearly a ryu issue
<gvijai> bb, put your internal ip in it and restart
<moppers_> looks like it or the user are mixing pip with easyinstall
<bb> gvijai: looks like can't do it with icp_port IP:PORT ?
<bb> gvijai: 'invalid value, is supposed to be a number'
<Mishari> moppers_, excuse me sir, but what is your interests in the computing life ?
<gvijai> bb, that's only for http_port, I didn't provide for icp
<gvijai> let me check .
<bb> gvijai: squid3 -k parse doesnt seem to agree with it eh..
<k1l> imho that link provided will solve the issue. but i cant see if its a user failure or a program failure. so the ryu guys should look into this
<gvijai> bb, icp is for peer cache .
<bb> gvijai: roger.. ok so changed the config and that looks ok, should i try see if im still getting denied?
<gvijai> bb, can you paste squid log file tail please .
<gvijai> bb, I want see the log file for which access denied happening and it's ip address .
<geirha> ivan_on_trac doesn't seem all that on track. Maybe someone should gently guide him over to ##fix_your_connection ...
<mysupper> hello
<mysupper> http://ubuntu.aspcode.net/view/635400140124705175445566/sudo-service-lightdm-stop-will-go-into-a-blank-screen
<mysupper> I have this phenomeno too. :(
<OerHeks> mysupper, sure that normal, go to ctrl alt F2, login, then stop lightdm, and do what you need to do.
<mysupper> k.
<OerHeks> mysupper, after that, start lightdm and ctrl alt F7 to return to gui,
<mysupper> still blank screen after ctrl-alt-f1!6
<pauled> Hi guys, want to benchmark apt-get update: sudo echo "Start bench" && time (sudo apt-get update && yes n | sudo apt-get upgrade)
<beedee> hello
<beedee> ntw was off before
<mysupper> I guess this is a bug. ;(
<OerHeks> mysupper, F1 ???
<mysupper> I should upgrade system and check this again.
<mysupper> yes this is just bug.
<OerHeks> mysupper, if you press ctrl alt f1 - f6 in 2 seconds, tty has no time to react, i said ctrl alt f2
<mysupper> that too..just blank screen.
<mysupper> I'm building nvidia driver now.
<mysupper> dep mod now..hehe
<mysupper> DKMS: install completed.
<mysupper> this is so simple and easy.
<beedee> having problem with this
<beedee>  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pkg_resources.py", line 2749, in <module>
<beedee> <beedee> also line 446, 459, 628
<k1l> beedee: that is not a single problem. see the link you were given now 2 times already
<Seveas> beedee: pastebin the command you ran and its  full output please.
<k1l> beedee: make sure you got the requirements installed
<Seveas> ah, found the pastebin link. You installed this 'ryu' thing the wrong wy. Remove it and use pip to install it
<mysupper> hello gain.
<beedee> k1l i just run ryu
<mysupper> around Nvidia driver , I wonder why ubuntu distributors not fixing major bugs.
<beedee> i think its the ubuntu python error or something bcos i saw another complain on net about the same error with someone running anoda application using virtually
<OerHeks> mysupper, ubuntu does not fix nvidia drivers, nvidia does.
<beedee> @k1l hope you get my response
<mysupper> ubunt latest release , I'm using 14.02) still don't fixing no terminal screen after killing lightdm.
<mysupper> No. this is definitely ubuntu bug.
<mysupper> after kernel booted, if there's no supportable plain screen driver, if some one kill lightdm, there should be no screen outpu.
<OerHeks> mysupper, no, why? if lightdm stops, nvidia driver stops, you had to go into ctrl alt f2 first.
<mysupper> output.
<mysupper> So, unbuntu distributors should prepare for that.
<mysupper> But they are definitively not fixing.
<OerHeks> mysupper, sorry to tell you, there is nothing to fix, it is user error.
<mysupper> Anyway , I fixed on my own, using rebuilding driver. and my screen is flying now.
<mysupper> never.
<mysupper> It's distributor's error.
<mysupper> and it's basically ridiculous.
<mysupper> Now, I should try multilanguage settings.
<cfhowlett> PEBKAS
 * OerHeks wonders am i missing something?
<geirha> problem exists between keyboard and sofa?
<mysupper> nope
<cfhowlett> screen?  did I misstate?
<mysupper> I can exactly explained already. ubuntu distributor's error. that's all.
<cfhowlett> mysupper, time to move on.
<mysupper> k
<k1l> beedee: please show the whole command you use with output in a pastebin. and how did you install ryu?
<beedee> ok
<beedee> k1l, i first used pip and i also used github later when its giving me error, but i need to remove the ryu now and reinstall
<k1l> beedee: yes, you mixed a lot of things there
<beedee> ok
<beedee> but its not removing now, saying Unable to locate package ryu
<beedee> and its located in the directory when i issue "ls"
<DrFoo> the launcher doesn't appear anymore... how do I get it back?
<k1l> beedee: i dont know how you installed. what commands you uses etc.
<beedee> k1l i use pip install ryu
<k1l> and then?
<beedee> after i encounter error, i then use git clone git://github.com/osrg/ryu.git
<beedee> and then issue the setup
<k1l> sudo pip uninstall ryu
<beedee> k1l thanks
<tolga> hello i am installing but it still says "verifying installation confuguration" since 2 hour
<tolga> ubuntu 13.4
<moppers_> I'm not a sysadmin. Do they include python tuition in modern sysadmin classes? Seems it's everywhere now
<Guest37474> Can somebody please advise and help. I run Ubuntu 14.04 as a dual-boot with Win XP Pro. Last night I installed Virtualbox into Ubuntu, but did not install any OS in it yet. then an auto system update on the Ubuntu followed. I then shut down the PC for the night. this morning when in logged into Ubuntu, all I get is a blank screen with the default Ubuntu wallpaper. I cannt even access command line, as Cntrol+Alt+T doesn't respond. 
<OpenTokix> moppers_: it comes by itself.
<k1l> tolga: installing ubuntu or installing a package?
<tolga> installing ubuntu by wubi OpenTokix
<tolga> k11
<thgh> Hello does 15.04 include MIR and systemd?
<OerHeks> tolga ubuntu 13.04 ??
<k1l> tolga: ok stop there
<moppers_> OpenTokix: You mean self-taught?
<tolga> yes k11
<k1l> tolga: dont use wubi, and dont install a ubuntu version that is already dead
<tolga> k11 icant boot via usb stick
<k1l> tolga: you dont go and install windows 95, right? get a 14.04 ubuntu and install that onto real partitions
<tolga> k11 but i cant boot
<k1l> tolga: 1. 13.04 is already dead. 2. you can use a dvd if you cant boot from usb
<OpenTokix> moppers_: Most sysadmintraits is self-tought, not many sysadmin classes worth a damn actually.
<tolga> ok thx k11
<OpenTokix> moppers_: there is a few conferances, but that it more large scale and enterprise-level
<k1l> tolga: wubi is for testing purposes. it will break you ubuntu and possibly your windows, too. so make a real install
<moppers_> OpenTokix: I see. If I could ask how much is python needed in linux sysadmin?
<commodore100> hi
<OpenTokix> moppers_: from nothing to a lot. I have written some pyton stuff, backupscripts and such.
<OpenTokix> moppers_: You get very far by writing bash scripts. -  But if you want threading you need python or other threadable language
<moppers_> OpenTokix: I teach python and i was just wondering if we need make special lessons that are specific to sysadmin. Deployment and stuff
<OpenTokix> moppers_: Threading example is, I want to ask theese 200 machines for some data. -  Doing it sequentially will take a long time.
<beedee> k1l i uninstall it and reinstall using pip and then i followed the procedure in the link being sent before but its still giving the same error
<OpenTokix> moppers_: look up ansible
<moppers_> OpenTokix: Yea our devops use it
<k1l> beedee: i bet the old git files are still on your machine. remove them.
<beedee> but how will i do that
<OpenTokix> moppers_: its python based, so it would be a nice fit - and modern
<moppers_> OpenTokix: thanks
<k1l> beedee: and i really think you need to ask the ryu guys what is wrong with their program.
<beedee> which command am i to use
<OpenTokix> moppers_: many places use ansible or orchestration, and then puppet,cfengine,chef for CM
<beedee> yea, though still waiting for their reply yet
<beedee> which command am i to use to remove
<k1l> beedee: see if that setup script got a uninstall command. if not look what it installed and remove that
<moppers_> ryu works beter with qcf+punch. they'll probably tell you to practise that. I'll be afk for a logn itme now. Thanks to OpenTokix
<thgh> does current daily build of 15.04 include MIR/systemd?
<beedee> moppers_ what is qcf+punch
<OpenTokix> moppers_: I personally use cfengin3
<beedee> how can i try that
<OpenTokix> cfengine3
<OpenTokix> moppers_: Never heard of qcf+ṕuinch, what is that?
<k1l> thgh: unstable support in #ubuntu+1
<moppers_> beedee: Just a joke, feel free to ignore. Ryu is a famous character from streetfighter game and that is how to do his fireball move
<beedee> yea, i play the street fighter then some long years ago
<beedee> ok
<cfhowlett> !vivid | thgh,
<ubottu> thgh,: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<moppers_> qcf = quarter circle forward
<beedee> k1l still waiting for you on how to remove it
<k1l> <k1l> beedee: see if that setup script got a uninstall command. if not look what it installed and remove that
<realityphantom> #infonomicon
<k1l> beedee: ubuntu cant know what your software installed where. so ask the software or go on the hunt yourself.
<beedee> ok
<Vikfig> Can I interupt, and ask for her Please? Or is there another forum for help?
<cfhowlett> Vikfig, "her"  ?
<Vikfig> Sorry, that should read:ask for help
<realityphantom> Holy poop ubuntu help 24/7 by real ppl!
<cfhowlett> !behelpul | realityphantom,
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | realityphantom,
<ubottu> realityphantom,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Vikfig> [15:11] <Guest37474> Can somebody please advise and help. I run Ubuntu 14.04 as a dual-boot with Win XP Pro. Last night I installed Virtualbox into Ubuntu, but did not install any OS in it yet. then an auto system update on the Ubuntu followed. I then shut down the PC for the night. this morning when in logged into Ubuntu, all I get is a blank screen with the default Ubuntu wallpaper. I cannt even access command line, as Cntrol+Alt+T 
<realityphantom> Oh it isn't general conversation, I apologize I was just hoping to chat 'about' ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> realityphantom, chat is welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic    thanks.
<cfhowlett> Vikfig, I'm guessing you interrupted an update.  boot into recovery mode and run sudo apt-get install -f
<moppers_> Is clonezilla the recommended way to backup the OS onto a new drive?
<cfhowlett> moppers_, it's A recommended way
<Vikfig> <chowlett> Thanks for your reply. The auto update was completed......  How do I boot into recovery mode .... Using install disk?
<cfhowlett> Vikfig, that's one option.  wait 1
<moppers_> cfhowlett: If i need to resize the partition before hand, i can do this from an ubuntu live CD?
<cfhowlett> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Vikfig> Ok
<cfhowlett> moppers_, yes
<cfhowlett> Vikfig, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Vikfig> Thanks, I appreciate your advice, I'll give it a try
<moppers_> cfhowlett: And before I resize the partition are there any disk checks I should run?
<cfhowlett> moppers_, I wasn't following your thread so missed your specific issues/goals
<Iceman_> Hey! Can someone help me with my Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Iceman_
<ubottu> Iceman_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<moppers_> cfhowlett: The OS is booting from a hard drive that's beginning to fail. I need to clone it to a smaller replacement drive.
<cfhowlett> moppers_, got it.  I THINK cloning requires exact matches on the HDD size ... or was the a dd command issue only?
<moppers_> cfhowlett: Currently it works fine. The drive is beginning to develop bad sectors and i think it best to replace it bfore they become a problem
<cfhowlett> moppers_, you are wise :)
<moppers_> cfhowlett: Yes this is why i want to resize the partition first.
<Iceman_> So I've partitioned my hard drive with Windows 8 and now Ubuntu. However I'd like to know how to boot into Windows 8- no grub comes up when I boot from the hard drive. Are there some commands I can input to the terminal to force up a grub, or what? I'm kind of new to Ubuntu, so yeah... help is greatly appreciated!
<He4dShOt> hey guys
<cfhowlett> moppers_, the clone away, verify the good copy before you destroy the old copy
<moppers_> cfhowlett: thanks.
<He4dShOt> I have a popup from "Backup" every time I log in saying that ubuntu one has shut down...I don't know where this is coming, I never used ubuntu one
<cfhowlett> moppers_, happy2help!
<He4dShOt> if I try to remove "ubuntuone-client-data" it want to remove also "ubuntu-desktop"
<Iceman_> Basically I have Ubuntu and Windows 8 on the same HDD, and Ubuntu comes up ands boots without a grub so I can't access my windows. Any suggestions?
<k1l> Iceman_: run "sudo update-grub"
<Iceman_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Vikfig> <cfhowlett>  I booted into recovery mode,, dropped to root shell  prompt, then ran sudo apt-get install -f
<mernilio> Hi all!
<cfhowlett> Vikfig, any return messages ?
<Vikfig> Yes, it'll take me a while to type them out
<Guest97958> I'll decide
<Vikfig> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /car/Lin/dig/lock
<Iceman_> So I tried to run sudo update-grub, and it asked for my user's password. But when I try and type it in, nothing happens, no letters appear
<k1l> Iceman_: just blindly type the users password.
<Vikfig> E: unable to write to /var/cache//apt/
<k1l> there is no **** or letters. then hit enter
<cfhowlett> k1l, ? /var/cache//apt/       is wrong directory
<Vikfig> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<cfhowlett> Vikfig, well now THAT is ... bad.
<cfhowlett> Vikfig, everything was working fine before this?
<Vikfig> <cfhowlett> those are all the messages
<cfhowlett> Vikfig, everything was working fine before this?
<Vikfig> Yes, thanks, was working perfectly
<Iceman_> I ran the update-grub. Do I just reboot now?
<cfhowlett> Vikfig, so far as I can guess: you've fatally scrambled something critical.  backup your data, reinstall.
<k1l> Iceman_: please show the output in a pastebin
<johndave> :)
<Vikfig> Yes everything was working perfectly fine before this
<cmullinax> Q: Best practice to have TRIM run on startup or leave as cron job (default)? Computer is Dell XPS 13 (9333) with 256gb SSD.
<Vikfig> Okay... Thanks can I use safe mode to backup my datat?
<moppers_> cmullinax: As long as it runs. But from a user impact point of view, isnt on boot going to be frustrating? You kind of want your machine to come on and wake up fast?
<Iceman_> Oh I'm on a different computer but here I'll type it word-for-word http://pastebin.com/U5bWa9Fn
<cmullinax> moppers_: Would the impact to boot time be significant?
<cfhowlett> Vikfig, sure.  navigate to your /home, backup to a USB or something
<cmullinax> cron jobs usually depend on the machine be on
<moppers_> cmullinax: The other issue is how often you actually boot it up. usualyl my laptop is asleep and i wake it up, which is different from a boot
<cmullinax> Is there way to have TRIM run unscheduled but when the machine is in an on state?
<Vikfig> <cfhowlett> thanks for your input and efforts to help me. I log out just now, unless you have any further suggestions ...
<cfhowlett> Vikfig, happy2help!
<moppers_> cmullinax: for those reasons i think cron is better (impact on boot, and the fact that you cant predict how often it boots as opposed to wakes)
<cmullinax> moppers_: Well, my machine suffers from the suspend/wake issues that seemingly haven't been solved yet
<mysupper> hello
<cmullinax> moppers_: Was hoping that the latest kernel would solve for this but still seeing it
<Vikfig> <cfhowlett> thank!! Bye
<mysupper> wow..hangul input is quite good in ubuntu.
<Iceman_> Hm... It works! Thanks guys!
<Iceman_> Uh oh... Whenever I try to select Windows in the grub, it just exits the grub and then goes right back... What now?
<bruxC> how would I go about putty'ing into an ubuntu server with ssh enabled outside of my network?
<yvan> bonjour
<bruxC> hola
<gvijai> bruxC, connect via putty and input ip address and username passwd
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Rubass> Hi
 * gvijai EOD
<bruxC> gvijai, The thing is I have many lan devices on my network. so I know typically it would be externalip but how is it to distinguish which linux machine to putty into?
<k1l> bruxC: it cant. you need to forward that port to the specific machine in the router
<bruxC> oh... perhaps I can port forward 22
<bruxC> haha. duh.
<bruxC> thanks.
<Iceman_> Anyone know how to use a Linksys mini-usb wireless adapter with Linux?
<Iceman_> *ubuntu
<teward> Iceman_: depends on the adapter model - a lot of Linksys wireless adapters in USB don't like to operate in Linux (becaues no drivers)
<Iceman_> Yeah... That's what I was thinking might happen due to the lack of .exe compatibility... So as of right now, most things I try on that computer due to not having internet access
<teward> Iceman_: you might want a different adapter.
<Iceman_> Wait, nevermind. Is there a Boot Repair download someone can link me to?
<teward> Iceman_: having said this, it's not a lack of EXE compatibility, its Windows/Mac drivers vs. Linux - they're not compatible with each other in most cases
<k1l> Iceman_: get the usb id from "lsusb" and search for if someone got that working on ubuntu
<bruxC> k1l, worked like a charm. sometimes I just need to talk things out. thanks for listening.
<Iceman_> I have to go, thanks for the help! My windows 8 still won't boot from the grub though... Any thoughts?
<g3ky> Iceman_, Have a look at ndiswrapper too.
<k1l> Iceman_: see if grub directs to the right windows partition
<mysupper> wow tilda is beautiful!
<Iceman_> So how do I do that?
<Iceman_> How do I direct it to the right windows partition?
<k1l> now he is gone :/
<mysupper> k1l, grup itself is easy. you should go completely with grub manual.
<k1l> mysupper: i dont have a problem with grub
<mysupper> then you still can't boot window partition?
<bynarie> hello fellers
<bynarie> teward, i see u in every channel i goto lol
<dario_> .xchat2/budus.so
<dario_> .xchat2/budus.so
<neure> in 14.10 how do i change font size for windows?
<neure> or for my qt theme?
<mysupper> hello
<Ackis> I'm trying to play around with a few bash scripts to start/stop services (in this example, updating a starbound server via steamcmd).  I'm having trouble figuring out how to get a proper exit value from the service command and from steamcmd.sh to see if it was successful or if it failed - are there any examples that someone could point me at?
<Ackis> I'm not even sure what to google for =/
<ryl> hi
<green-big-frog> I installed the nvidia drivers (Version: 331.113) out of the package manager; but now I want to switch to the drivers (346.35) from the website
<green-big-frog> What do I have to do, before downloading and running the driver from the website?
<green-big-frog> I installed the nvidia drivers (Version: 331.113) out of the package manager; but now I want to switch to the drivers (346.35) from the website
<green-big-frog> What do I have to do, before downloading and running the driver from the website?
<green-big-frog> A link to a article disussing this problem would help also...
<OerHeks> green-big-frog, don't use the .run from the website, if you persist on 346, use the xorg edgers ppa
<green-big-frog> OerHeks: ok
<green-big-frog> thanks for answering
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<racsox> hey people I need to compress an archive with tar . I did "tar -cvvf foo.tar foo/" and it works, but I don't want to see the files in the screen, I mean I need compressing without tar show me the files that it is compressing
<bmelcher84> racsox: man tar
<Myrtti> leave the -v's out then
<racsox> thanks Myrtti
<racsox> :D
<siente> Hello guys, why when I try to open http://78.83.27.76/aq/ it's giving me Forbidden
<siente> You don't have permission to access /aq/index.html on this server. ?
<k1l> siente: yes
<siente> k1l, how to fix it?
<k1l> is it your server?
<siente> k1l, yes
<k1l> is there a .htaccess?
<siente> no
<bb> hi all - trying to sort an issue out with squid, port 80 sites all are ok, but can't acces ssl sites like gmail etc. i have modified squid.conf - http_access allow !Safe_ports, http_access allow CONNECT !SSL_ports
<bb> still no good..
<k1l> siente: what gives you "ls -al /var/www/"
<k1l> siente: please in a pastebin
<siente> k1l, http://pastebin.com/AMceT98d
<k1l> siente: well, there is no subdirectory?
<siente> hmm
<maszlo> I am looking for advice on how to find info on changing the resolution / font size when booting kernel in verbose mode.  running nvidia drivers breaks my plymouth startup, so would just like to get the text alot smaller so can be seen before flys off the screen.
<siente> k1l, when the index.html which is opened from http://78.83.27.76/ is in /var/www/html/
<k1l> so what is in that folder?
<siente> k1l, http://pastebin.com/iUzHTx5b
<bb> hi all - trying to sort an issue out with squid, port 80 sites all are ok, but can't acces ssl sites like gmail etc. i have modified squid.conf - http_access allow !Safe_ports, http_access allow CONNECT !SSL_ports
<k1l> siente: give the ownerchip of the aq folder to www-data
<siente> k1l, and then how to edit my files?
<k1l> siente: should work with group permissions
<siente> k1l, how to configure it?
<k1l> siente: set it to the www-data to see if that is the issue. if its not you need to find the real issue anyways.
<bb> hi all - trying to sort an issue out with squid, port 80 sites all are ok, but can't acces ssl sites like gmail etc. i have modified squid.conf - http_access allow !Safe_ports, http_access allow CONNECT !SSL_ports
<siente> k1l, yes that's the issue
<siente> k1l, but how to create a group now?
<k1l> "chgrp"
<siente> k1l, but how to check out existing groups and so on?
<siente> k1l, I am newbie
<k1l> type groups
<siente> k1l, there's only 1 group root
<k1l> but you need to group that files and folders to www-data if you want the webserver to be able to read them
<siente> k1l, okay, but then how to give myself perms over those files?
<k1l> do you know about user and groups on linux?
<siente> k1l, not much or at least I don't remember anything I haven't used linux for years
<siente> k1l, I haven't used linux for long period of time anyway I am a beginner
<k1l> hasnt changed since ages.
<k1l> so like i said: group those files and directories to www-data
<Kroupouk> Hello , is there someone to advise me a good UML soft on Ubuntu? I found Umbrello...just want to know if there is a top app...Thx..
<siente> k1l, yes I know it hasnt changed, but actually I don't remember anything
<bb> how can I access ssl sites through squid
<sudormrf> have any of you guys ever encountered an issue with hexchat where it doesn't save your settings?
<EriC^^> sudormrf: check ~/.hexchat
<mregg> Bonjour :) J'essaie d'installer owncloud depuis le dépôt officiel (opensuse, comme indiqué sur ubuntu-fr.org) sur un serveur OVH, j'obtiens une erreur "broken packages" et rien ne s'installe. J'ai pourtant déjà installé owncloud et je n'avais jamais eu cette erreur. Une idée ?
<sudormrf> EriC^^, thanks.  will do :)
<EriC^^> !fr | mregg
<ubottu> mregg: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<k1l> sudormrf: did you ruin the file permissions with running with sudo?
<sudormrf> k1l, haven't made any changes to any config files since installing it.
<siente> k1l, where to read about groups and so on?
<sudormrf> EriC^^, have no .hexchat directory or file
<sudormrf> in that location anyway
<mregg> Hi all :) I'm trying to install owncloud from the official repo (opensuse) on Ubuntu 12.04, and I'm getting a Broken packages error. I have previously installed owncloud on ubuntu and never got any such error. Any suggestion?
<k1l> sudormrf: its in .config
<sudormrf> k1l, ah.  sec
<k1l> siente: see the manpages or other documentations to "chown" "chgrp" ""groups" etc
<green-big-frog> I installed the nvidia drivers a few days ago
<green-big-frog> but nvidia-detector is always saying none; I am 90% sure I'm running the nvidia drivers, because I can use nvidia-settings
<green-big-frog> Also my nvidia-smi isn't showing everything... http://hastebin.com/carukamayo.vhdl
<green-big-frog> How do I have to fix this? I have googled but couldn't find anything... maybee I'm blind
<EriC^^> sudormrf: type find ~ ! -user <your user>
<sudormrf> k1l, interesting.  all of the files in there are -rw-------
<siente> k1l, thank you
<green-big-frog> currently installed nvidia stuff: http://hastebin.com/mekexiviru.hs
<sudormrf> perhaps because the program is open
<EriC^^> sudormrf: do you own the file?
<dupingping> hi
<nwni> hey
<dupingping> how can register my debian package in to my ppa in launchpad.net?
<EriC^^> !debian | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<EriC^^> dupingping: ask in #debian
<sudormrf> EriC^^, my user owns the file.  sudormrf:sudormrf
<EriC^^> sudormrf: ok, did you run the find ~ command?
<sudormrf> EriC^^, yeah...it never finished.
<sudormrf> oh weait
<sudormrf> this time it finished quick
<sudormrf> .Certs
<sudormrf> er...what is that find command looking for exactly
<dupingping> how can register my debian package in to my ppa in launchpad.net?
<k1l> dupingping: you want to upload it to launchpad?
<dupingping> sure.
<k1l> dupingping: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<dupingping> oh, thanks.
<llutz> sudormrf: find files _not_ (!) owned by -user _user_
<sudormrf> llutz, thanks
<sudormrf> :)
<green-big-frog> I installed the nvidia drivers a few days ago
<green-big-frog> but nvidia-detector is always saying none; I am 90% sure I'm running the nvidia drivers, because I can use nvidia-settings
<green-big-frog> Also my nvidia-smi isn't showing everything... http://hastebin.com/carukamayo.vhdl
<green-big-frog> How do I have to fix this? I have googled but couldn't find anything... maybee I'm blind
<green-big-frog> currently installed drivers: http://hastebin.com/mekexiviru.hs
<OerHeks> green-big-frog, that nvidia 750 needs the 346 driver, did you add the ppa ?
<sudormrf> going to check in with the guys in #hexchat
<EriC^^> sudormrf: i guess it could be the permissions are off
<green-big-frog> OerHeks: no
<green-big-frog> I'm using the standard package
<green-big-frog> Should I try that? and when should I first remove the other nvidia-*?
<EriC^^> i can't get find -perm / to work to look for files that dont have read write for user
<k1l> yep. /me votes for permissions too
<bb> d
<sudormrf> EriC^^, that is what I am thinking.
<EriC^^> anybody know how find -perm works?
<cn28h> On 14.10, ctrl+alt+t works for me, but sometimes there is a ~10s pause before a terminal appears. Any idea how to fix that? My system isn't under any sort of load that would explain that
<k1l> sudormrf: well, than look at the permissions fomr .config, the hexchat folder inside .config and then the files in hexchat folder
<green-big-frog> OerHeks: you read that?
<cpt_yossarian> cn28h: do you have anything in your .bashrc/profiles that would cause shell loading to take a long time?
<cn28h> cpt_yossarian: hadn't considered that, that's a great point. I'll have to look
<OerHeks> green-big-frog, some time ago i gave you https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<cn28h> I do put lots of random stuff there :x
<EriC^^> sudormrf: try ls -Rl | grep "^\-\-\-"
<green-big-frog> OerHeks: should I try that?
<EriC^^> it's really ugly, you do what you can with what you have though :>
<sudormrf> k1l, the hexchat and config folder is dwrx------ (sorry I don't know the number designation :().  the files in the hexchat folder are -rw------
<sudormrf> EriC^^, checking
<Diranged> Hey .. any ubuntu.com mirror owners here? The ubuntu.com 'updates' mirror is pointing to invalid and un-available vesions of Postgres. Both 9.1 and 9.3 are broken.
<sudormrf> EriC^^, that returned nothing
<k1l> sudormrf: and all from that specific user?
<EriC^^> sudormrf: try ls -Rl | grep "^\-\r\-"
<EriC^^> maybe it's read but no write
<k1l> sudormrf: and all owned by that specific user?
<EriC^^> sudormrf: wait try ls -Rl | grep "^\-\-\w"
<green-big-frog> OerHeks: should I try that? and which packages should I remove before using edgers ppa?
<sudormrf> k1l, correct
<sudormrf> EriC^^, trying
<OerHeks> i think you can just add the ppa, update, and install the nvidia-346
<llutz> EriC^^: find path/ -uid 'uid' -perm -u+rw
<sudormrf> EriC^^, same thing
<EriC^^> llutz: keeps saying invalid argument to -perm
<EriC^^> it's odd, the manpage says -perm -u for the exact match and -perm / for any that, doesn't work though
<llutz> EriC^^: works here, find (GNU findutils) 4.4.2
<EriC^^> same version here
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<[[thufir]]> I'm using pc named "dur"; dur has regular Ubuntu (desktop, GUI, etc).  Second pc, same network, named "tleilax" is just CLI -- no desktop, no gui.  How I setup tleilax as an ssh server?  I want to be able to login to tleilax with ssh.  However, I don't see an easy way of copying keys from one the other...because there's no ssh.  chicken or egg problem...
<EriC^^> llutz: which ubuntu version?
<llutz> EriC^^: none :)
<EriC^^> oh that'd be it i guess :)
<azi`> i have just recived a certificate that got installed into firefox. I am asked to obtain a p12 file out of it
<EriC^^> compiled with different features
<azi`> anyone happens to know how this is done? i don't seem to be able to export into that format from firefox
<llutz> EriC^^: debian sid, i doubt its built different
<EriC^^> oh
<OerHeks> [[thufir]], after installing ssh on the machine without gui,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring and then from the machine with gui, make ssh keys and copy them  " ssh-copy-id tleilax@<ip> " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<[[thufir]]> OerHeks: thanks, I was reading that.  so, you can transfer keys even without access?
<OerHeks> no, you need to login with ssh password
<OerHeks> after that, you can change the config and disable password.
<Diranged> Just curious, is there process to make a machine automatically run an apt-get update the first time someone calls apt? Ie .. remove /var/lib/apt (obviously tried this .. didn't work).. Anything like that?
<[[thufir]]> OerHeks: when I setup SSH on the server, I make a password like "this_strong_pw"?
<OerHeks> [[thufir]], that will do sure
<OerHeks> most hacked machines that are reachable trough internet, used standard port and use password.
<llutz> OerHeks: where "use password" is the real problem
<OerHeks> llutz, indeed, but locally during setup should be oke
<llutz> running sshd on non-standard port just reduces noise in the logs, it won't really increase security
<pedrodias> Good afternoon everyone
<pedrodias> Can i get some assistence, please ?
<pedrodias> assistance*
<jhutchins> pedrodias: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<pedrodias> i am trying to share my internet connection through wifi
<basichash> How do I set the default profile of terminal?
<green-big-frog> OerHeks: i just updated to 346.35 out of the edgers ppa
<pedrodias> i have the desktop connected to a wired connection, on a non-wifi capable modem
<pedrodias> how do i share my internet connection, though wifi ?
<k1l> pedrodias: the networkmanager in the systray should provide an easy solution
<jhutchins> [[thufir]]: There is an ssh-copy-id command that will implement the key for you if you have a password-enabled connection.
<pedrodias> i can find the other way around .. but not like this
<pedrodias> say waht KLl ?
<bodhi_zazen> jhenke, ssh-cpoy-id just transfers the key
<pedrodias> can someone help me out ?
<jhutchins> pedrodias: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60980/how-to-share-a-wired-internet-connection-via-wifi or https://nims11.wordpress.com/2012/04/27/hostapd-the-linux-way-to-create-virtual-wifi-access-point/
<k1l> pedrodias: what ubuntu and desktop are you running?
<bodhi_zazen> you then disable password authentication once you verify the key works
<pedrodias> Xubuntu 14.04
<pedrodias> i think
<jhenke> bodhi_zazen did you really mean me?
<OerHeks> bodhi_zazen, thanks for repeating, told [[thufir]] already
<bodhi_zazen> jhutchins, ^^
<k1l> pedrodias: click on the networksymbol and choose "make hotspot" in the menu
<pedrodias> no hotspot option there
<k1l> pedrodias: if you need extended explanaition see the links from jhutchins
<pedrodias> and btw, it cannot be Ad-Hoc
<pedrodias> i guess i will try hostapd
<pedrodias> thx anyway ... have fun and stay legit ;)
<DrGrov> Hi, can I install KDE on top of Xubuntu 14.04 without "breaking" any dependencies?
<[[thufir]]1> pardon, coming back to ssh.
<[[thufir]]1> when I install the ssh server software on the server, I just create normal keys?  private and public?  and then these keys have passphrases?
<llutz> [[thufir]]1: create the key on the client, transfer to server then
<basichash> How do I set the default profile of terminal?
<[[thufir]]1> llutz: that's the chicken/egg problem.  how do I do that?  there's some sort of work-around?  I don't quite understand the work-around.
<llutz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<llutz> [[thufir]]1: ^^
<OerHeks> basichash, Under Edit → Profiles set the "Profile used when opening a new terminal" to the profile you want.
<JuJuBee> I am having trouble with codeblocks install.  Something is preventing it from installing do when I tried -f install to fix deps it fails...  http://pastebin.com/1YuiZH8s
<JuJuBee> I want to remove it altogether as it prevents me from installing other software
<basichash> OerHeks: thanks
<baako> hi guys just install ubuntu 14.04 LTS on my VM looks good from a small screen BUT how do I make it full screen on Oracle VM? thanks
<llutz> [[thufir]]1: what is your problem with that?
<JuJuBee> baako: install guest additions
<SchrodingersScat> JuJuBee: oracle vm has those?
<baako> JuJuBee: any trusted link?
<nicomachus> baako: see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22743/how-do-i-install-guest-additions-in-a-virtualbox-vm
<JuJuBee> sorry, thinking about virtualbox
<JuJuBee> They must have something similar
<JuJuBee> http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E35328_01/E35333/html/vmutl-guestadd.html
<Lucazz> hi guys
<SchrodingersScat> hello
<nicomachus> baako: See second answer down on this post for Oracle tips: http://askubuntu.com/questions/459472/ubuntu-under-virtualbox-in-windows-7-how-to-set-bigger-screen-resolution
<Lucazz> where do I find more docs about preseeding?
<Lucazz> im looking up Packer and am building a preseed file
<Lucazz> where do I find more infos about it?
<nicomachus> Lucazz: is that an Ubuntu support question?
<Freetekton> here you can find info http://i.imgur.com/XtqC4eI.gifv
<Lucazz> nicomachus: I guess not
<nicomachus> baako: step-by-step on installing guest additions in Oracle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2247660
<Lucazz> im looking for some documentation about it
<SchrodingersScat> !ops | Freetekton
<ubottu> Freetekton: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Freetekton> http://i.imgur.com/XtqC4eI.gifv
<Lucazz> all I found is this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html
<bekks> baako: Install the guest additions as described in te vbox manual.
<Lucazz> and its kinda old
<nicomachus> !ops | Freetekton
<ubottu> Freetekton: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<kline> hi, whats the best way to debug a command failure with su? if i have exec su - pacs -c '/opt/dcm4chee-2.18.0-psql/bin/run.sh -c default' in an upstart job, the job fails with su returning 127 - unable to execute command. when logging in as pacs i can run this internal command, likewise sudo su into root and i can run the full thing
<rww> nicomachus: They already got kickbanned almost a minute ago.
<k1l_> nicomachus: he is already gone
<nicomachus> ah, whoops, have join/part messages hidden
<bekks> Lucazz: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/amd64/apb.html
<rww> and ban messages? :P
<nicomachus> haha, guess so. it didn't show
<Lucazz> where do I find a list of all keyboard-configuration layoutcodes?
<Lucazz> does it follow the same naming patterns used in loadkeys?
<baako> lol SO MANY LINKS
<OerHeks> Lucazz, 2 examples https://gist.github.com/moonwitch/11100762 https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<Lucazz> OerHeks: tyvm
<baako> so link should i use
<mernilio> Hi all! :-)
<mernilio> It seems my allways nice distros have abanoed me, and now im here on the open sea sailing in deep water :-/
<OerHeks> baako,  see the url from nicomachus
<mernilio> abanoned == banned :-P
<k1l_> baako: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/GuestAdditions
<k1l_> mernilio: this is the technical ubuntu support :) for chitchat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<JuJuBee> Any help on apt-get -f install not working?  http://pastebin.com/1YuiZH8s
<mernilio> I reach a hand of christian love to you all! For better luck in the future! Thanks k11
<mernilio> :-)
<mernilio> k11 Im banned from that channes as it seems. can you talk to the captain? I really want to talk about how that dog ate my penis
<cinimoon> utopic, 8400gs, nvidia 331.113, xrandr will not change to modes but gives no error message (screen blinks and stays the same)
<Thor> Hi, I've done something pretty stupid… I removed NetworkManager(in the process of removing dnsmasq), I'm trying to get it either back online without NM, or back online with NM, so far nither way has worked, without nm I've tried specifying my interface in /etc/network/interfaces, and with nm I've tried mounting a 14.04 install disk and using that as a repository to install NM again, but software & update
<Thor> doesn't let me select the disk, either mounted from a hdd emulating a cdrom, or as iso. Any ideas how I can get NM installed again?
<gryphon> Thor, you can try to copy nm package and install it using dpkg
<bekks> Thor: Even more easy: manuall configure an IP address using ifconfig, and then just reinstall NM.
<Thor> gryphon: where would I find it? I have tried using find on the iso itself and in the squashfs image inside casper on the iso
<jaycedars> allegedly, nginx-extras includes the chunkin module, but the output of nginx -V doesn't list it, and specifying `chunkin on;` results in an error.
<kmyst> ok does anybody happen to know the command to retrigger a usb drive to mount under the name of it's label in /media ???
<Thor> bekks: when I try ifconfig eth0 up, I get Cannot find device eth0, lshw -c Network shows that it's disabled
<bekks> Thor: "ifconfig eth0" will not comfigure an interface. Take a look at "sudo ifconfig -a" to see which interfaces you have.
<kmyst> i.e. i don't want to unplug/replug the device
<Thor> bekks: ah, thanks
<Thor> thanks bekks, got it online now
<kmyst> ah! udisks command :)
<dbarros> how to keep uninstalling a whole set of packages if there are 'missing packages installed' in your command line?
<abishek> how do I pass a bash script variable on curl HTTP POST payload? I have a variable GITOUT=`git log ORIG_HEAD..HEAD` and want to send it on curl
<llutz> abishek: http://stackoverflow.com/a/17032673
<Paradisee> is there a way to stream on twitch with ubuntu?
<Paradisee> i know there are few programs allowed to do it
<abishek> llutz: I need to concatnate that variable with the string. This is what I am currently doing, am not sure what is the mistake
<abishek> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10207915/
<Jammerx2> My Bluetooth headphones have a play/pause button on it, but it only seems to pause media when used on Ubuntu (works with my phone). Any suggestions?
<Jammerx2> abishek, don't use single quotes
<abishek> Jammerx2, can you give me an example?
<teward> Jammerx2: not all bluetooth headphones work with all models for all functions
<teward> Jammerx2: case in point, my BlueBuds bluetooth earbuds don't work with media except volume up/down on Ubuntu, but work flawlessly with all the advanced options as well on my phone
<Jammerx2> teward, it does pause though, so it is definitely sending some signal and is possible to make it toggle play/pause
<teward> Jammerx2: not saying it isn't, the point is the computer and/or device has to know how to process those signals
<sudormrf> I have a language that is stuck in the language selector that needs removing.  I have uninstalled all the packages for the language, removed it from the text entry options, restarted and it still shows up.
<teward> Jammerx2: those signals for one device might not be the same on another
<sudormrf> where would the configuration file for this live?
<teward> Jammerx2: the same earbuds work for play/pause but not volume on my android tablet, so it's less a problem on ubuntu and a question about the compatibility of the earbuds and the device
<teward> which is not the scope of this channel.
<Jammerx2> abishek, "payload={\"text\": \"Application Deployed to Staging with Latest Changes \n  $GITOUT\"}" (replaced single quotes with double quotes and escaped)
<teward> Jammerx2: (the 'same earbuds' being the ones i just mentioned are mine)
<abishek> k, let me give that a try
<Jammerx2> abishek, you could also probably just replace the $GITOUT with '+$GITOUT+' so it's outside of the quotes
<barballs> hi folks!
<barballs> I've got a full disk boot question for folks smarter than I
<teward> barballs: just ask the question
<sudormrf> or is there some other way to remove the language from the list?
<OpenSorce> 14.04 fresh install running lxde from the repos. On restart I have to log out and back in twice to get fonts and mouse cursor back to the right sizes. Any help?
<barballs> I'm using 14.04 Ubuntu Gnome and have Hole Disk encryption.  Is there a limit to the number of times you can enter the wrong password?
<Jammerx2> teward, xbindkeys seems to detect the keypress. I guess I'll just look into sending play/pause signals with the command line
<barballs> I entered the wrong one for that particular machine and now I can't get the prompt to come back up on reboot.
<tim> hey all
<barballs> In grub I only get *ubuntu or Advanced options.  Ubuntu presents me with empty screen and advacned options get stuck on "Loading initial ramDisk".
<barballs> hi tim
<sudormrf> I think this is a bug
<Jammerx2> It's weird, it detects it as XF86AudioPlay and XF86AudioPause (the button seems to alternate the signal each press), don't know why only the pause works
<Jammerx2> teward, I managed to get it working with xbindkeys running the command "xdotool key XF86AudioPlay" when I press it, might fix your situation as well.
<teward> Jammerx2: not important for me, all my stuff's on my phone anyways :)
<FreeNet[node]> me too i dont even carry a wallet anymore
<FreeNet[node]> i gota loooove technologie
<FreeNet[node]> just havent fund the right spot to stach the comdomns
<EriC^^> nuter yourself, doh.
<abishek> Jammerx2, the replacing of single quotes with double quotes and escaping them doesn't work
<abishek> I also tried the 2nd option
<FreeNet[node]> at least you can check for STDS in 5 m using a mobile phone
<abishek> dones seem to work
<eggbeater> eriC^^: please be kind
<Jammerx2> abishek, does it still just have $GITOUT in the string?
<EriC^^> eggbeater: you're out of context, sir.
<rww> FreeNet[node]: #ubuntu is a technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux, not for random chat. Is there something we can help you with?
<abishek> Jammerx2, I get the response as "Payload was not valid JSON"
<eggbeater> EriC^^: sorry, I just came in D:
<eggbeater> :D
<EriC^^> :D
<FreeNet[node]> how wrong channel
<tim> damn... can't believe how many geeks are out there...
<rww> !ot | FreeNet[node]
<ubottu> FreeNet[node]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FreeNet[node]> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Jammerx2> abishek, remove the + from the second way I mentioned, I can't recall whether or not they're necessary. Also check the value of $GITOUT, it might have something that's causing problems
<FreeNet[node]> i tought i was on windowsphone
<rww> Nope, you're in #ubuntu. So yeah, Ubuntu support questions only, thanks.
<FreeNet[node]> i have no questions ATM
<FreeNet[node]> thank YOU
<eggbeater> FreeNet[node]: feel free to upgrade to an ubuntu phone :P
<nicomachus> FreeNet[node]: feel free to wait for a better ubuntu phone :P
<FreeNet[node]> i got android
<eggbeater> nicomachus: that too...
<FreeNet[node]> proven technologies
<rww> again, tech support here, discussion elsewhere
<ioria> advice for a phone for putting ubuntu on  ?
<FreeNet[node]> is ubuntu phone compatible with kali linux?
<rww> FreeNet[node]: no
<eggbeater> ioria: I'm pretty sure the Nexus is supported
<ioria> thanx
<Jammerx2> Nexus 4 is the main phone that supports Ubuntu
<rww> ioria: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/devices/
<k1l_> ioria: see #ubuntu-touch and the device list on their wiki pages
<ioria> thanx
<Jammerx2> I wish Nexus 5 worked well with Ubuntu Touch, no Bluetooth (and poor power management)
<k1l_> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<FreeNet[node]> are you sure have you tyed it?
<rww> Support and discussion for Ubuntu Phone goes in #ubuntu-touch. It does not go in here. I am getting a bit bored of pointing out that non-support discussion does not go in here.
<FreeNet[node]> let me toutch your ubuntu
<nicomachus> rww what is this channel for again? I forgot.
<nicomachus> :P
<k1l_> nicomachus: i think you need to re-read the channel guidelines.
<sudormrf> is there a way to reset the language indicator menu?
<EriC^^> reset?
<sudormrf> EriC^^, yes.  I had mozc installed.  I removed it and all of its related packages.  restarted the computer, mozc still shows in the list.  it is not in the text entry settings list as a keyboard.
<OpenSorce> 14.04 fresh install running lxde from the repos. On restart I have to log out and back in twice to get fonts and mouse cursor back to the right sizes. Any help?
<lazlofalconi> Hey guys I just had a quick question, what's the actual name of the wifi manager in Ubuntu?
<rww> lazlofalconi: NetworkManager
<lazlofalconi> Oh cool, thanks, rww!
<OpenSorce> I'm assuming it's some other settings outside of LXDE (I blame unity) but I can't find it.
<antonio_> ciao
<antonio_> 	/msg SKIPP3r|CiNe|10 xdcc send #159
<rww> antonio_: No warez on this network.
<nicomachus> OpenSorce: did you purge unity?
<antonio_> 	/msg SKIPP3r|CiNe|10 xdcc send #154
<solsTiCe> hi. I was doing a tutorial and I activated ip foward with sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/piv4/ip_forward. But forwarding didn't work. I even brought down the interface with network manager and reenabled (via nm-applet) but still nothing. what's wrong ?
<OpenSorce> nicomachus, no we use Unity on another account.
<nicomachus> ouch, that's tricky.
<OpenSorce> It seems like Unity settings wouldn't affect an account that doesn't use it :-)
<dhishinuevhe> hi world of geniuses..:))
<bodhi_zazen> solsTiCe, YOU NEED TO ALLOW in iptables
<OpenSorce> We are not geniuses. Our use of Unity on it's own should attest to that fact :-)
<BluesKaj> dsfrank, flattery might get you some attention , but unless you state your issue these geniuses can't all be mind readers too :)
<BluesKaj> err dh
<dhishinuevhe> humble man.. but i agree..^^
<sudormrf> EriC^^, suggestions?
<solsTiCe> bodhi_zazen: I tried in an archlinux, and it works without any other settings that /p/s/n/i/ip_forward
<solsTiCe> bodhi_zazen: iptables tables default policy are ACCEPT with no chain
<bodhi_zazen> solsTiCe, http://askubuntu.com/questions/227369/how-can-i-set-my-linux-box-as-a-router-to-forward-ip-packets
<bodhi_zazen> the iptables rules are there
<bodhi_zazen> ubuntu != arch
<racsox> how can i see command output by parts in terminal?
<SchrodingersScat> racsox: can try piping into more or less, often less is more, command | less
<solsTiCe> ubuntu = linux = arch
<Jammerx2> sudormrf, you could try reinstalling the keyboard indicator (sudo apt-get install --reinstall indicator-keyboard) if that's where it's still showing
<sudormrf> Jammerx2, thanks.  indicator-keyboard is the item that shows in the top panel near the clock/sound indicator, correct?
<racsox> SchrodingersScat: thankssss
<Jammerx2> sudormrf, yeah
<sudormrf> trying that now
<sudormrf> Jammerx2, would I need to restart anything after reinstalling?
<Jammerx2> sudormrf, maybe, not sure. You can try running killall indicator-keyboard-service.
<sudormrf> Jammerx2, thanks.
<sudormrf> hmm.  didn't kill anything.  will restart the computer.
<vey> I have: Mint 17 + Xonar Essence STX sound card. Anyone know how to control the soundcard's impedance setting in pulseaudio?
<k1l_> !mint | vey
<ubottu> vey: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sudormrf> Jammerx2, didn't work
<Jammerx2> What shows up under text entry in your settings?
<sudormrf> Jammerx2, took some screenshots, sec.
<dbarros> how to keep uninstalling a whole set of packages if there are 'missing packages installed' in your command line?
<t-dubs> Hey, I am having trouble with the software center, I keep getting this message: Failed to download package files, check your  Internet connection, when trying to download a game..
<barballs> So i used a live cd to get a critial file off the HD. Can I use the CD to recover the install? (it's the full disk encrypted with the password prompt not showing up, 14.04)
<t-dubs> I'm obviously connected to the internet..
<t-dubs> And, I am also having trouble updating, too.. I keep getting a "waiting for headers" message
<t-dubs> Any idea what gives?
<t-dubs> Thanks in advance, guys!!
<Marvin> .
<Micek> .
<geitda> t-dubs: Do you have IPv6 configured, but your IPv6 connectivity is down? I've experienced that first-hand
<meganerd> geitda: t-dubs +1 for checking IPv6, I have also experienced this first hand
<meganerd> t-dubs: if you are not intentionally making use of IPv6, "sudo ip -6 route del default" should clear up this issue.
<meganerd> t-dubs: google is probably also slow since they offer IPv6 for most of their services (and your system will try IPv6 first)
<sudormrf> Jammerx2, sorry, took a sec
<sudormrf> uploading to imgur
<sudormrf> Jammerx2, http://i.imgur.com/PHgySaM.png mozc-jp should not be there
<sudormrf> the packages have all been removed
<adrian__> Some commands?
<trism> sudormrf: dconf-editor org/gnome/desktop/input-sources/sources is mozc-jp listed?
<sudormrf> trism, let me check
<t-dubs> geitda, sorr4y for the delay, had to let the dog out!
<t-dubs> let me read backoverr what youy said lol
<sudormrf> trism, yes.
<johnzb> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu Server. During installation, it detected my usb wifi card and connected to my network via wlan0. After installation, when I logged into the server and ran ifconfig, it did not show wlan0. It only shows lo. When I try to ping, it says network unreachable. lsusb shows the usb wifi card. Any idea what I should do?
<trism> sudormrf: probably got messed up somehow if you removed the packages before removing the method, you can probably just delete the tuple ('ibus','mozc-jp') and it will disappear
<sudormrf> trism, trying that now :)
<trism> sudormrf: might need to: restart unity-panel-service; afterwards
<OpenSorce> Where Unity hide it's font and mouse pointer settings?
<sudormrf> trism, hmm. running dconf-editor as root, removed the line.  don't see a way to save it.  clicked off of it, clicked back and it is back in there
<t-dubs> OK, geitda, i tried entering your terminal command, but,  I get the following output: RTNETLINK answers: No such fikle or directitry..
<sudormrf> oh
<sudormrf> derp
<t-dubs> Is that what you were expecting?
<Shoe14> guys, /etc/grub.conf or /boot/grub/menu.lst isnt on my system
<Shoe14> where do i add entries?
<johnzb> My etc/network/interfaces only lists auto lo, iface, lo, inet, loopback, so I guess that's a problem.
<sudormrf> trism, hmm.
<ataalik> Hello, we are looking to hold a conference on mobile technologies and development and want to possibly invite someone from canonical to talk about Ubuntu Phone. Do you have any idea who should I contact
<sudormrf> there we go
<popey> ataalik: hey, what country and when?
<trism> sudormrf: why are you running it as root?
<trism> sudormrf: it is a user-setting
<sudormrf> trism, thought I had to.
<popey> ataalik: better off talking in #ubuntu-touch - want to join me there?
<sudormrf> trism, it's all working now
<sudormrf> :D
<sudormrf> thank you!
<trism> sudormrf: np, glad it's fixed
<t-dubs> Or meganerd
<t-dubs> Either one of you guys still there?
<MonkeyDust> ataalik  scroll down http://www.canonical.com/about
<geitda> t-dubs: I personally tend to bring up Wireshark and watch for what's going on right at the network level to troubleshoot something as generic as "Check your internet connection"
<Bashing-om> Shoe14: You must be looking at old docs, 'buntu now uses grub2.
<Bashing-om> !grub | Shoe14
<ubottu> Shoe14: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MonkeyDust> Shoe14  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<t-dubs> OK, so,, how do i do that?
<Bashing-om> johnzb: Do you have accrss to a wired connection ? then see what "Additional Drivers" offers for wireless drivers .
<t-dubs> oh yeah, and geitda, were you expecting this to be my terminal output to the that command: RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory
<geitda> t-dubs: If you're not already familiar with Wireshark then it's overkill for your situation. I'd say reset network devices like any modems or routers if you haven't already.
<t-dubs> I have, and, like I said, my internet is obviously working, geitda
<t-dubs> Geitda: I'll brb in about 2 minutes
<t-dubs> geitda: I have returned... duh duh daahhh
<geitda> t-dubs: try sudo netstat -rn6 and look for the line that says ::/0
<t-dubs> ok..
<geitda> t-dubs: the last part of that line should say lo (for loopback)
<t-dubs> OK.. I found it..
<t-dubs> geitda, I found it, that is..
<geitda> t-dubs: if you see Ifs (interfaces) other than lo for the other lines let me know what the first part of the line says
<t-dubs> If i see interlaces?
<geitda> t-dubs: e.g. my only other interface is eth0 and I have two lines that end in eth0
<t-dubs> I'm ohh
<t-dubs> ok
<t-dubs> Yeah. Inhave 0n wlan 0, three "lo"'s, another wlan0, and one more lo
<t-dubs> Or, is thawt not what you're loking for
<rhapsody> hello is this where i can ask a ? regarding my ubuntu system?
<MonkeyDust> rhapsody  let's hear it, in one line
<geitda> t-dubs: That's correct. Is the first part of those two lines "fe80::/64" and "ff00::/8"?
<rhapsody> attempting to do an apt-get on 14.04 system and I get 403  Forbidden [IP: 146.137.96.7 80]
<Bashing-om> rhapsody: Yes, ask your question .
<rhapsody> I have tried nearly everything
<MonkeyDust> rhapsody  also changed the apt mirror?
<rhapsody> several times, no good
<t-dubs> The first part is right.. the second part IS there, but, not untilthe second wlan0
<MonkeyDust> rhapsody  what was the exact command?
<rhapsody> "sudo apt-get update"
<geitda> t-dubs: OK, then it's not IPv6 messing you up. I'm afraid I don't have any additional insight. You should reiterate your problem if any one else can assist.
<MonkeyDust> rhapsody  is that the same pc you are using for this irc?
<t-dubs> OK, thanks a lot, geitda!!
<rhapsody> monkeydust yes it is, but I have restarted
<t-dubs> Thanks for trying!!
<MonkeyDust> rhapsody  and you can't apt-get update at all? or do you see it somewhere in the list?
<geitda> rhapsody: it's the specific mirror; 146.137.96.7 is mirror.anl.gov which stopped service February 1
<rhapsody> monkeydust  i get hits, but the errors begin at Err http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty/main amd64 Packages 403  Forbidden [IP: 146.137.96.7 80]
<geitda> rhapsody: check http://mirror.anl.gov/ for details
<MonkeyDust> rhapsody  what geitda says: http://146.137.96.7/
<rhapsody> geitda and monkeydust, how can i point to something different?  it seems to be resolving on the backend so i am unsure how to do this
<victor__> do any of you have experience with i3?
<victor__> whenever i try to add in a font color in the bar {} i get a syntax error
<MonkeyDust> rhapsody  define "something different"?
<rhapsody> monkeydust  how can i use a different mirror?  when i change the software source, the error persists
<MonkeyDust> rhapsody  system settings > Software & Updates > Download from
<BluesKaj> rhapsody, after changing the repos mirror did you apt-get update?
<rhapsody> monkeydust i mean where do i go to actually tell it to 'stop using the  146.137.96.7 is mirror.anl.gov?'
<rhapsody> monkeydust and blueskaj i have changed it and the update fails on the same line, with the same message
<rhapsody> monkeydust and blueskaj i just set it back to the main server && reran the update and same thing
<MonkeyDust> rhapsody  i guess you have to remove the source frmm the "othersoftware" tab
<falcon_> ffff
<rhapsody> monkeydust  i removed all sources there already...the list is empty
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: what happens you do this from the command line: nslookup archive.ubuntu.com?
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: or "dig archive.ubuntu.com" if you have that
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate the first command resolves archive.ubuntu.com to  91.189.91.15
<mbffff> hello! I am running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64bit server and Samba 4 is causing 100% cpu usage
<mbffff> Anyone else having this issue or an idea for a fix
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate the second  command also returns
<MonkeyDust> mbffff  there's also #ubuntu-server
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate the dig returns an answer with a few diff ip addresses
<BluesKaj> rhapsody, do you still have the "extras" repos enabled, if so uncheckeck it
<mbffff> Corey84: Thanks. Just asked there too
<rhapsody> blueskaj when you say "extras" which tab are you referring?
<mbffff> MonkeyDust:  Thanks. Just asked there too  ... haha wrong name
<Corey84> tab complete fail?
<rhapsody> blueskaj under software sources, i have canonical main, community universe, and the multiverse selected
<mbffff> something like that....
<rhapsody> blueskaj the other software tab is empty
<BluesKaj> the extras repos is no longer active afaik this one, deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu utopic main , rhapsody
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: sorry, I am new to this convo so I apologize if I'm asking redundant stuff. Can you pastebin your /var/log/apt/term.log?
<rhapsody> blueskaj, should i look in the sources.list for that repo?  it is not under software sources
<BluesKaj> rhapsody, yes
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, i can do that in one min
<rhapsody> blueskaj, i will do that now
<rhapsody> blueskaj, that line does not exist
<BluesKaj> rhapsody, it will have your OS version if you're not on 14.10 utopic
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, the url for the /var/log/apt/termlog is here:  http://pastebin.com/Gb8Gch7V
<rhapsody> BluesKaj, I searched the sources.list for any lines containing extras.ubuntu.com and nothing came back
<rhapsody> i am on trust tahir
<mfaroukg> does network-manager overwrite /etc/network/interfaces ?
<BluesKaj> mfaroukg, yes it does thru resolv.conf
<mfaroukg> BluesKaj, what happens if I remove network-manager? there is nothing to manager the interfaces?
<mfaroukg> I lost connection with remote ubuntu server
<mfaroukg> my server located in far end of Cairo and I need to go there :(
<rhapsody> BluesKaj, zerowaitstate, MonkeyDust  i have also pasted my attempts at performing an apt-get update   http://pastebin.com/ySncq0Rr
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: are you behind a proxy?
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, nah
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, just a router to the internet
<BluesKaj> mfaroukg, you can setup /etc/network/interfaces to run an ethernet connection, but connecting to a remote location with network manager is much easier, depending on the tunneling app you use
<BluesKaj> rhapsody, are you on workplace WAN ?
<rhapsody> BluesKaj, not at all, I am at my place of residence
<MonkeyDust> mfaroukg  is this useful https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/howto-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu/
<lesshaste> kile crashes every time at startup but says there are no debug symbols installed. This is on ubuntu 14.04 . What can I do?
<cluelessperson> I'm having a problem trying to install ubuntu server 14.04  It won't detect the hard drive
<cluelessperson> Why is my life so much suck righ tnow
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: was it gpt and now msdos?
<DrGrov> Can I install the full KDE on top of Xubuntu 14.04 LTS without breaking dependencies or interfering with installation?
<BluesKaj> rhapsody, is there college or university repos near you that does ubuntu repos hosting
<cluelessperson> EriC^^: no  I JUST installed ubuntu-server on it, now I'm reinstalling, and it won't detect it
<cluelessperson> EriC^^:   I take out the install cd and it boots fine
 * cluelessperson is freaking out
<MonkeyDust> DrGrov  yes, install kubuntu-desktop
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: check /var/log/kern.log
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: sudo parted -l doesn't detect it?
<cluelessperson> EriC^^: I don't know how  I'm  at the server install gui
<rhapsody> BluesKaj, there is a public university around but I doubt that it hosts.  Is there a quick way for me to check aside from google searching?
<cluelessperson> I'm not a sysadmin
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: press ctrl+alt+f1 or something
<cluelessperson> EriC^^: okay, in console
<cluelessperson> EriC^^: says parted not found
<EriC^^> the command?
<EriC^^> try sudo lsblk -f
<lesshaste> is there any way for me to at least submit a useful bug report?
<EriC^^> or cat /proc/partitions
<rhapsody> BluesKaj, MonkeyDust zerowaitstate   I should mention that this problem likely occured after I mistakenly accepted the Ubuntu updates when prompted and restarted my computer....
<EriC^^> !bug | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MonkeyDust> !bug | lesshaste
<lesshaste> EriC^^,  the point is that there are no debug symbols
<MonkeyDust> oops, EriC^^ was faster
<BluesKaj> rhapsody, check in the package manager software sources/server for XXXX, choose other to see what's listed
<BluesKaj> rhapsody, then click the "choose best server" button if there is one
<mfaroukg> BluesKaj, once I apt-get remove network-manager I lost connection with the server ssh user@publicIP , the link is very good and I did the following http://pastebin.com/718yDVqu but it disconnected
<lesshaste> is there an ubuntu kde channel?
<BluesKaj> rhapsody, accepting ubuntu updates shouldn't have broken your sources.list
<EriC^^> lesshaste: #kubuntu
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: I can't install kde-full just in case?
<jack__> ciao
<rhapsody> BluesKaj, okay just checking.  It is selecting a best server as we speak
<lesshaste> EriC^^,  ok thanks. it is completely dead
<jack__> ahì na mà
<MonkeyDust> DrGrov  not sure, but also try plasma
<glitchd> can anyone here help me with writing a script?
<EriC^^> glitchd: most likely yes, it'd be better to ask in the script's specific channel
<dixie___> what do you need help with?
<rhapsody> BluesKaj, I now have  a new server that I am pointing to, but I am still getting the same message when attempting to update
<glitchd> EriC^^, been there, done that. now im here.
<MonkeyDust> glitchd  what coding language?
<BluesKaj> mfaroukg, I use a vpn , but not with the interfaces file, network manager works 99% of the time for me.  Maybe your remote target isn't available
<EriC^^> glitchd: hmm, #bash is friendly
<glitchd> MonkeyDust, im assuming bash, or maybe python, either of which im not familiar with..
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: wow; is it the same IP address as well?
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: But kubuntu-desktop will be a safe bet in this case? The reason I ask is since now it seems like my composite in Xubuntu 14.04 is working as intended and the nVidia card, due to the latest update a while back of the nVidia drivers, seems to be working well so I could switch up to something more of an eyecandy-based desktop environment
<glitchd> let me explain a little further..
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, yes it is Forbidden [IP: 146.137.96.7 80]
<mfaroukg> BluesKaj, I will go there in the morning :( and I will post here the update
<svetlana> DrGrov: try it -- never too late to uninstall kubuntu-desktop if you dislike it.
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: what is the DNS name on that line that it is going to?
<glitchd> im trying to write a script that will 1) start my minecraft server in a terminal window 2)keep the terminal window open but minimize it, and when i close the window it saves and kills the server.
<Bashing-om> rhapsody: BluesKaj :: iptables blocking ?
<DrGrov> svetlana: True that. The reason I asked since I do not want to have too much interference with Xubuntu by running KDE
<glitchd> is that possible?
<dixie___> DrGrov: dump your gui all together!
<DrGrov> dixie___: Never!
<mfaroukg> BluesKaj, but the ip is bingable
<svetlana> DrGrov: XFCE and KDE work okay when installed together, in my experience.
<MonkeyDust> dixie___  that's no advice
<mfaroukg> I am getting crazy
<glitchd> EriC^^,  MonkeyDust  im trying to write a script that will 1) start my minecraft server in a terminal window 2)keep the terminal window open but minimize it, and when i close the window it saves and kills the server.
<DrGrov> svetlana: Ok, that settles it then. Kubuntu-desktop I will try and see what happens. Uninstalling is always a possibility anyhow as you said.
<glitchd> EriC^^,  MonkeyDust * im trying to write a script that will 1) start my minecraft server in a terminal window 2)keep the terminal window open but minimize it, and 3)when i close the window it saves and kills the server.
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, it reflects the new server:  Err http://mirrors.liquidweb.com trusty/main amd64 Packages  403  Forbidden [IP: 146.137.96.7 80]
<mfaroukg> other servers are working fine, I am worried maybe more apps need to be installed aside of network-manager
<glitchd> sry for the double post..
<BluesKaj> rhapsody, check this out http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<rhapsody> Bashing-om, It could be, but I do not know how to check
<dixie___> getting rid of your gui is great advice.  nothing on eath better to get to know how everything really works than to see it.
<MonkeyDust> glitchd  with 'screen' command, you can close you terminal window, without killing the running process
<cluelessperson> I'm installing ubuntu-server 14.04 LTS, and it will not detect the hard drive to install on.  I'm feraking out
<ubuntu-studio> help
<EriC^^> glitchd: i assume this is supposed to start by itself when the pc starts?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-studio  start with a question
<ubuntu-studio> am booting from usb cant get persistent?
<cluelessperson> my boss is breathing down my neck
<MonkeyDust> !persistent | ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<artisanIndia> I dont have a domain name assinged to my ubuntu server I am testing a node.js app which need https://myip
<Bashing-om> rhapsody: BluesKaj :: Have you set up any rules (udw) from that of default ?
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: Before I install kubuntu-desktop, can you verify it works to just remove the metapackage kubuntu-desktop or should I have to write down all the packages it will install?
<rhapsody> BluesKaj, this looks interesting, too bad there is not a button to set the default values!  I will select what I think best fits
<artisanIndia> how do I achieve ?
<artisanIndia>  I dont have a domain name assinged to my ubuntu server I am testing a node.js app which need https://myip
<svetlana> artisanIndia: supply it with an ip, or get a free domain nameat freedns.
<ubuntu-studio> can i enable persistent without creating a new usb stick?
<svetlana> artisanIndia: I suspect supplying it with an ip might work though.
<rhapsody> Bashing-om, I do not believe I have but how can I test?  I do not even have the udw command installed...if there is one
<artisanIndia> any quick tutorial ?
<artisanIndia> http://qugstart.com/blog/linux/quickest-way-to-create-a-self-signed-ssl-certificate-in-ubuntu/
<MonkeyDust> DrGrov  i'm not following
<glitchd> EriC^^, not specifically, ideally i would like to have menu entries to start,stop, and restart the server.
<artisanIndia> is ^^ sufficient ?
<dixie___> glitchd: I don't play minecraft, but what you're looking for is something akin to minecraft & minecraft=$!; function clean() { cp minecraft_file minecraft_file_backup && kill -9 $minecraft }
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: Well, let's say I am not too fond of KDE and want to revert to the current state I am in with XFCE.
<mfaroukg>  cluelessperson, what is the fdisk -l says ?
<lesshaste> is there a SE where one can report crashes in installed linux software?
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: Then it is enough to simply remove the kubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<ubuntu-studio> is it possible to enable persistent without reinstalling ubuntu to my usb stick
<glitchd> dixie___, that lost me..
<dixie___> glitchd: obviously there's a bit more to it than that, but that should get you started
<glitchd> dixie___, is that python scripting?
<dixie___> bash
<cluelessperson> mfaroukg: I don't know, I don't know how to get where I can enter that, I'm not a sysadmin
<glitchd> dixie___, hardcord noob here, trying to learn as i go along..
<Jammerx2> glitch, if you want a console window open and save on close the minecraft server gui would work.
<cluelessperson> mfaroukg: I'm at the ubuntu installation gui and it just says it can't detect the isk
<MonkeyDust> DrGrov  why remove it, if you want to install it?
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: Well I just mean that I want to save up some extra space
<mfaroukg> ctrl+alt F1
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: try this: change the targets in your sources.list to us.archive.ubuntu.com.  In your /etc/hosts file, set the IP for us.archive.ubuntu.com to one of the ones in this query: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10209968/
<dixie___> basically, you're starting minecraft, storing it's pid, then waiting for it to exit, and calling a cleanup function that stores your file, and kills minecraft.
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, standby
<dixie___> oh, add trap cleanup EXIT to the end
<Bashing-om> rhapsody: Typo - udw/ufw* .. anyway, one can disable the firewall and see then if you can get out. For now, another test that you do get out -> ping -c3 ubuntu.com <- .
<glitchd> Jammerx2, yes but when i run the gui my system slows so i prefer to have it either run in the background and have an icon to stop it. or alternativily, have it start in a terminal window that i can close to kill the server.
<mfaroukg>  cluelessperson, try to go to tty1
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: But it is no worries, I have enough space hopefully for the install. Just wanted to revert back to the current Xubuntu without KDE elements if I am not thrilled about KDE.
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: But nevermind, it is okay. I will test it out and see what happens and how I like it.
<MonkeyDust> DrGrov  then try it first, with a live usb
<zerowaitstate> Bashing-om: I'm not sure why his DNS queries are resolving to that IPO anyway
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: So I can not try it and remove all packages or?
<MonkeyDust> DrGrov  it's faster easier and more efficient to use a live usb stick
<Bashing-om> zerowaitstate: I too am curious as to what is taking place .. Right now I do not know ..
<mfaroukg> BluesKaj, what is the average time for ubuntu to reset ?
<buddd> i used the ubuntu software downloader to install postgres but i can't find the program anywhere and it didn't ask me for any details
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: So, what you are saying is that I can not remove the kubuntu-desktop if I install it?
<ubuntu-studio> the forum on usb pen making is convoluted and indirect, I had a persistent usb then i updatewd my usb drive to ubuntu studio and lost the ability to save applications there must be a way to do this
<cluelessperson> mfaroukg: The ubuntu server boots up fine, but doesn't detect disks when I try to reinstall it
<MonkeyDust> DrGrov  remove the meta package, then apt-get autoremove
<realityphantom> oin #infonomicon
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: Great, that is what I want to know. So it works :) Thank you.
<cluelessperson> mfaroukg:   I just want to reset mysql installation, but apparently everything is difficult in linux. >.<
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, do i need to run an update command after doing this?
<realityphantom> woops!
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: yeah, let me know what you get
<rhapsody> Bashing-om, 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: are you on satellite?
<rhapsody> no
<realityphantom> screw this, I'm reinstalling XP
<zerowaitstate> darn
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, hell no
<bynarie> XP?
<bynarie> are u kidding me
<bekks> bynarie: He's gone.
<MonkeyDust> bynarie  i have XP in vbox, it's the online windows i can love
<MonkeyDust> online = only
<EriC^^> win98se ftw
<Bashing-om> rhapsody: k, still scrathing my head on this not able to see update servers !
<glitchd> welp, thx anyways everyone.
<bynarie> winblows != good... ubuntu/linux == awesome
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, i saved the file and attempted to do an apt-get update and i have the same thing error 403
<ubuntu-studio> went to the link for usb penmaking can i recreate my pendrive from a live environment
<zerowaitstate> same IP address?
<ubuntu-studio> ?
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, the ip is unchanged.  maybe i should copy my host file to verify
<MonkeyDust> !persistent | ubuntu-studio
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: in the time you've been asking this question, you could have recreated the installation about 20 times
<mfaroukg>  cluelessperson, I am confused a bit, are you able to shell from your installation usb ?
<ubuntu-studio> from a live session?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: no just use unetbootin to make the live usb and give it a size for persistence at the bottom
<cluelessperson> mfaroukg: yes
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, my /etc/hosts  http://pastebin.com/pgv4r37F
<cluelessperson> mfaroukg:   It boots up fine into ubuntu server, but the livecd install doesn't detect the hard drive?
<rhapsody> Bashing-om, I appreciate it
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: you dont have an os on your pc?
<ubuntu-studio> unetbootin works from linux?
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: if you do nslookup us.archive.ubuntu.com, what do you get?
<EriC^^> ( or any other pc )
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: it is for linux
<mfaroukg>  cluelessperson, can you pastebin sudo lsblk -o NAME,FSTYPE,SIZE,MOUNTPOINT,LABEL
<ubuntu-studio> i dont have an os while i was installing ubuntu studio the installation failed to install on my harddrive
<Bashing-om> rhapsody: zerowaitstate :: take a look at the sources.list file(s) see if we can spot an annomoly ?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: why?
<ubuntu-studio> now i only have an os on a 4gb pendrive
<EriC^^> why'd it fail?
<MonkeyDust> mfaroukg  lsblk dosnt require sudo, blkid does
<ubuntu-studio> the hard drive has bad sectors
<tumbl3r> rhapsody: does it hang at 0%?
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: also pastebin the output of your last apt-get update run
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, nslookup http://pastebin.com/JEJPhP94
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: did you try to get them with badblocks and fsck it again ?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: just until you get a new drive
<rhapsody> tumbl3r, please explain?
<dixie___> ubuntu-studio: you can also use dd to write .iso images to usb sticks.  dd if=/your/image.iso of=/dev/sdb where sdb is your usb stick.  It works in a pinch, but it can't handle anything fancy like multiboot usb sticks or persistence.  but it does work, and it can get a system up and running for you pretty quickly.  I use ubuntu mini.isos like this.  works great
<rhapsody> Bashing-om, I will paste my sources.list in one min
<jhutchins> ubuntu-studio: Are you thinking of pendrivelinux.com?
<cluelessperson> mfaroukg:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/10210137/
<tumbl3r> rhapsody: sry i came in half way into the conversation was just wondering if your problem was apt-get hanging at 0% connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<jhutchins> ubuntu-studio: They have some images that are optimized for USB.
<zerowaitstate> tumbl3r: he is getting a 403
<cluelessperson> mfaroukg: That disk is 32 GB
<tumbl3r> ah
<zerowaitstate> his apt-get is going to a weird IP for some reason
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, Bashing-om tumbl3r  my sources.list http://pastebin.com/eVwQMFJa
<mfaroukg>  cluelessperson, did you try to format the hdd ? it shows only 8G
<Bashing-om> zerowaitstate: rhapsody why the local loop back in 'nsloolup' rather then the DNS nameserver ?
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, Bashing-om tumbl3r  my apt-get update http://pastebin.com/pEP9HNY4
<dixie___> ubuntu-studio: there are images optimized to be run from usb sticks, but in my expirience you're better off using live images in emergency/recovery situations and using a native install for everyday use.  you're going to take a pretty signifigant performance hit with a live system, and they're notious for just not working quite right.
<rhapsody> Bashing-om, which line?
<tumbl3r> rhapsody: have you checked your hosts file
<Bashing-om> rhapsody: lookin at your sources.list.
<zerowaitstate> tumbl3r: yeah
<zerowaitstate> tumbl3r: we actually edited it, but it is being ignored
<rhapsody> Bashing-om, what was the ufw command you wanted me to try?
<Bashing-om> rhapsody: MY 'nslookup' -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10210178/ see the top 2 lines .
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: for grins, do this: ps aux | grep dnsmasq
<tumbl3r> have you already checked the nsswitch file (/etc/nsswitch.conf)?
<cluelessperson> mfaroukg:   No, I told the previous instalation to just use the entire drive
<cluelessperson> mfaroukg: my guess is it doesn't recognzie the SSD correctly
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: or alternatively, pgrep -a dnsmasq
<Mony> hey guys i have some weird problem with 14.04lts update... after the update non irc related stuff works. irssi times out. znc timesout. but if i try to telnet the server it connects....
<rhapsody> zero I ran the ps aux | grep dnsmasq command http://pastebin.com/dS65bSs4
<tumbl3r> rhapsody: can you pastebin your /etc/nsswitch.conf file as well
<rhapsody> Bashing-om, my nslookup DEF does not look like yours...it isn't going anywhere
<dixie___> Mony: why are you connecting to a machine over telnet?
<Mony> dixie___, i'm trying to connect to irc server over telnet :) u missunderstood me
<zerowaitstate> tumbl3r: I haven't thought of that
<rhapsody> tumbl3r, Bashing-om zerowaitstate  my /etc/nsswitch.conf http://pastebin.com/793tDc7r
<dixie___> Mony: ahhh got it.
<mbff> I have this Samba log that I can't figure out
<mbff> http://pastebin.com/WR0iAFA5
<mbff> Anyone know what the actual error I should worry about
<mbff> ?
<mbff> I am still getting 1 core 100% usage while copying one file
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: is this on a vm?
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, i wish it were but no
<dixie___> Mony: that can certainly be done.  sounds more like you're having trouble with irssi and znc than anything.  have you tried other irc clients?  i'm quite fond of erc.  it's part of emacs, and it's never failed to work on a machine that emacs will run on and I can establish a network connection with.  Another favorite which is actually extremely system resouce efficient is called ii.  you should try them both.
<mfaroukg>  cluelessperson, http://www.binarytides.com/linux-command-check-disk-partitions/  then try to format and mount the disk http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-disk-format/
<dixie___> Mony: is irssi giving you any useful debugging output?
<tumbl3r> rhapsody: and I assume internet is working on this PC?
<rhapsody> tumbl3r, you assume correct
<Mony> dixie___, well it was working like that for months. few days after the update the connection dropped and it cant reconnect. the strange thing is that irssi works over root, but not any user. iptables is not the issue (no owner rules and nothing edited for months)
<tumbl3r> what does /etc/resolv.conf say for nameserver?
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: do the following: sudo netstat -l --numeric-ports -p
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: i'm curious which dnsmasq process is listening on 127.0.0.1
<rhapsody> tumbl3r, nameserver 127.0.1.1
<Mony> dixie___, no output just timeout. another strange thing is that i tried to run tcpdump. there is outgoing syn but no replay whatsoever
<tumbl3r> that shouldn't be your nameserver unless you intended it that way
<dixie___> Mony: that might be the server.
<zerowaitstate> tumbl3r: that's normal on ubuntu
<zerowaitstate> tumbl3r: ubuntu uses dnsmasq on the loopback interface for forwarding dns queries
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, standby
<BlackVenom> Evening folks
<Mony> tried like 5-6 freenode ones. if i try telnet blabla 6667 it connects
<tumbl3r> zerowaitstate: ah, sry more of a RH/CentOS guy
<BlackVenom> Anyone have any experience of setting up Deluge on Ubuntu Server?
<zerowaitstate> tumbl3r: np, they are different a bit at the network tooling level
<Mony> its blowing my mind
<dixie___> Mony: I know a lot of irc server are now strictly enforcing sasl authentication now, and That would generate your problem.  But I would still think irssi should give you some useful output.
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, the netstat command results http://pastebin.com/5QfaCdxa
<Mony> dixie___, not sasl problem. i will pastebin output in a sec
<dixie___> Mony: you should google irccat really quick.  it's a bash script that will connect to an irc server with netcat.  That should atleast let you see what's happening behind the scenes.
<bjensen82> I have 12.04LTS and I need to get mdbtools version 0.7.1, but its only located in the repo for 14.04lts, not 12.04lts. What can I do?
<dixie___> bjensen82: see if you can find a git repo and build it from source
<Mony> dixie___, will try. http://pastebin.com/jEb4k5Q7 over irssi i just get connecting and after some time timeout
<MonkeyDust> bjensen82  maybe it's in the !backports
<bynarie> i need help with oidentd and znc.. installed them, configed them, and no matter what user connects, the irc identd always shows "znc-admin@host", which znc-admin is a user on my server(ubuntu 14.04.1)
<bynarie> any ideas how to set this up properly?
<dixie___> Mony: that looks like a sasl error.
<tumbl3r> openvpn script uses /lib/lsb/init-functions but only some functions work like log_action_msg works but not log_action_begin_msg.  If I rename log_action_begin_msg and add a letter to the end of it and call the new name it works.
<Mony> dixie___, well it cant connect even to networks that dont support sasl
<dixie___> Mony: what ircd are you using?
<Mony> dixie___, not my network. some old ratbox version is on the other network.
<Mony> dixie___, i'm suspecting that the problem lyes on some libs that both znc and irssi use. it can happen from nowhere
<Mony> cant*
<dixie___> Mony: ratbox and hybrid both enforce sasl now.  talk to the admin.  I've had very good results with ngircd
<svetlana> Mony, that paste waits for you to send USER and NICK -- it is not indicative of SASL problems.
<barballs> so long thanks for fish
<Mony> svetlana, thats what i'm saying
<svetlana> Mony: it's normal for an irc server to wait for you to send USER and NICK. IRC clients do that for you automatically.
<Bashing-om> rhapsody: Question; is this a server with 'Network Manager'installed ? zerowaitstate ::( server blocking update ports ?)
<Mony> svetlana, no no. the problem is that it doesnt connect at all over irssi or znc. it just timeouts. i'm showing that it WORKS over telnet.
<dixie___> svetlana: that's the telnet output.  or course it's waiting for user and nick.  that's why I suggested irccat to debug the problem.
<Mony> Irssi: Looking up 64.32.24.176
<Mony> 23:18 -!- Irssi: Connecting to 64.32.24.176 [64.32.24.176] port 6667
<Mony> -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server 64.32.24.176 port 6667 [Connection timed out]
<dixie___> one sec.  I'm going to try to connect myself and see what happens.
<Mony> dixie___, for some reason it works over root.
<Mony> and nothing has been changed over the system for quite some time before the problem
<dixie___> worked just fine for me.
<dixie___> Mony: I'm still thinking sasl.
<Mony> it doesnt get to the point to ask for sasl
<dixie___> Mony: try another client.
<dixie___> sasl's got to be pre-defined.
<svetlana> Mony, dixie__: SASL and timeout are unrelated.
<svetlana> Mony, dixie__: you will also get a timeout if you do not send user and nick.
<k1l_> try another ip, or better the general freenode adress
<Bashing-om> Mony: dixie___ :: /sasl set Freenode <primary-nick> <password> PLAIN <- ??
<svetlana> Mony, dixie__: when irssi or znc timeout, like you pasted, it specifically indicates that the client did not receive a "looking up your hostname" line -- implying a networking issue, not a sasl issue and not a nick issue etc (NOT at the irc protocol level).
<k1l_> and if it works for root its a user settings issue.
<svetlana> Bashing-om: no.
<svetlana> Mony, dixie__: the correct course of action in this case is trying to ping the server from the commandline on the same computer irssi is running on.
<Ladon> I have 4 hard drives with media set up like /mnt/X/TV. I do not want to pool them as I want to keep things separate. How do I create symlinks for all of the content of /mnt/X/TV/* into a symlink-only folder /mnt/TV/?
<Mony> svetlana, i have. and the telnet connects to the server under the same user
<svetlana> Mony, dixie__: in addition to that, I would like to ask whether the ircd is running on the same box as ratbox or not.
<Ladon> And is it possible to have that symlink update to always show the content of /mnt/X/TV if new subfolders are added?
<svetlana> Mony, dixie__: *whether the irssi is running on the same box as ratbox or not.
<Mony> svetlana, there is no ircd on this machine i cant connect to freenode or any other network
<svetlana> Mony: telnet and irssi on the same computer, telnet works ok but irssi times out?
<Mony> svetlana, yes
<Mony> svetlana, and the same user
<bekks> Ladon: sudo ln -s /mnt/X/TV /mnt/TV
<svetlana> Mony: that's -highly- odd. I would ask #irssi for help.
<dixie___> svetlana: I just connected to the server in question with 0 trouble with two different clients, both of which support sasl.  we know the server's visible from the connecting computer because of the nmap output, and we know it's reachable because of the telnet output.  what we don't know is what's happening behind the scenes.  and there's really only a few ways to find that out.  the easiest of which is to connect to the server with
<dixie___> netcat.
<svetlana> dixie__: it's a networking issue, the client does not even start talking irc.
<Mony> svetlana, i agree but its not only irssi. znc also stopped connecting. there are few eggs on the same server. they cant connect either
<Ladon> bekks, that just puts a TV folder in /mnt/TV
<bekks> Ladon: Thats what you asked for,
<Ladon> bekks, I want the subfolders to symlink in the /mnt/TV directory. I apologize for not being clear.
<bekks> Ladon: you asked for a way to create /mnt/TV which points to /mnt/X/TV
<Mony> tcpdump sees the outgoing syn but doesnt see any responce
<CropsTafite> hi
<bekks> Ladon: For subfolders, you need to do that manually, unfortunately.
<dixie___> svetlana: seems like telnet does a fine job of resolving the server, but there's a reason we're not seeing that keeps irssi from doing the same.
<CropsTafite> !list
<ubottu> CropsTafite: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<svetlana> Mony: the computer with irssi and telnet on it is running ubuntu?
<Ladon> oh damn. so what's the best way to sync the content of /mnt/X/TV/* to another folder? I want to pool access to the information without having all of my drives exposed.
<svetlana> CropsTafite: hi! welcome to the ubuntu world domination project
<dixie___> Mony: irccat.  it's going to show you everything, and it's a handy script to have around anyways.
<CropsTafite> !akis
<CropsTafite> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Mony> 04 tls. it was working fine for months. the thing happened few days after update
<rm200910> Ladon: you could script something if inclined. It might be fun
<Mony> dixie___, i will try in few mins
<bekks> Ladon: unionfs or aufs :)
<NymeriaFR> Hello
<NymeriaFR> http://hmarco.org/bugs/linux-ASLR-integer-overflow.html
<imbezol> Ladon: no warranty on this but...
<NymeriaFR> I'm on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<NymeriaFR> And i'm vulnerable
<dixie___> Mony: svetlana: I know I had a few sasl issues when I upgraded some 14.04 installations a few months back.  I'm guessing it's the same issue.
<imbezol> Ladon: find /mnt/TV -maxdepth 1 -mindepth 1 -type d -not -name TV | while read D ; do find "$D" -type f | while read F ; do ln -sf "$F" /mnt/TV ; done ; done
<svetlana> dixie___: what were the symptoms? did you also not get a "looking up your hostname" message from server?
<bekks> NymeriaFR: So wait for bugfix then.
<imbezol> Ladon: that will not remove links for files that have disappeared, tho that should be easy to add to it
<Ladon> thank you imbezol, I will try that out. bekks I will look into unionfs or aufs also!
<jhutchins> Ladon: Or there's rsync.
<Ladon> jhutchins, wouldn't that copy the files over?
<Mony> dixie___, the old irccat on sf?
<dixie___> svetlana: well I wasn't using telnet to try to connect, but I got the erc verion of the same errors.  my solution was to append my .authinfo file.  worked like a charm, however irssi is a different beast altogether.
<imbezol> Ladon: actually you could probably do it a lot easier
<svetlana> dixie___: did erc show an '*** looking up your hostname' etc lines when it wasn't working?
<imbezol> Ladon: find /mnt/TV -type l -exec rm {} \; ; find /mnt/ -type f -exec ln -sf {} /mnt/TV \;
<NymeriaFR> bekks, I'm just surprised ! It's a security issue and 1 month after it still not patched
<imbezol> lots of ways to do it
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: what is the version of apt that you have?  command is dpkg-query -s apt
<dixie___> Mony: I think I found it on github gist, but it's not really very complicated.  you're basically just piping user/nick/join stuff through an outbound nc connection.  You could probably just re-write it from scratch if you were so inclined.
<bekks> NymeriaFR: Because kernel 3.19 isnt released yet. And the fix is in 3.19-rc3 as stated ion the link you posted.
<BoyDark> hello
<BoyDark> I can't find a guide to install cinelerra on my Ubuntu 64bit
<BoyDark> Can you help me please?
<NymeriaFR> I'm on "3.13.0-39-generic" and I am vulnerable
<k1l_> NymeriaFR: vulnerable for what?
<NymeriaFR> k1l_ : http://hmarco.org/bugs/linux-ASLR-integer-overflow.html
<dixie___> Mony: but if it is a sasl issue, you'll see the server complain about lack of ident, and then kick you out the same way as telnet is, but you'll see an error specifically about sasl.  I think it gave me an error code, but same thing
<Ladon> oh, guys, lndir!
<k1l_> NymeriaFR: is there a cve?
<Ladon> lndir worked!
<bekks> NymeriaFR: And the fix is in 3.19-rc3 and above.
<k1l_> !linux-image trusty | NymeriaFR
<k1l_> !info linux-image trusty | NymeriaFR
<ubottu> NymeriaFR: Package linux-image does not exist in trusty
<k1l_> !info linux-image-generic trusty | NymeriaFR
<ubottu> NymeriaFR: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.45.52 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<NymeriaFR> CVE-2015-1593
<k1l_> NymeriaFR: so if you dont update, you dont get security updates....
<imbezol> Ladon: neat.. didn't know about lndir
<ment0s_> Hi, i have a nmcli profile with specified network with bssid. I have two ssids with the same name in roaming . for some reson network manager still connects to the wrong ap . any suggestions why would that happen. ?
<NymeriaFR> I am already up to date
<NymeriaFR> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<NymeriaFR> "
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, sorry about that standby
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, Architecture: amd64 Version: 1.0.1ubuntu2.6
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate,  is that what you meant
<k1l_> NymeriaFR: so did you file a bug? did you inform about the patch? what was the answer of the kernel team?
<bjensen82> MonkeyDust: what do you mean by mdbtools might be in the backports?
<NymeriaFR> I am not an expert, I have just found that and I wonder if it's "normal"
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: okay, i looked at the source code for apt. For http requests, it uses get getaddrinfo() function to resolve DNS names. If it gets several IP addresses back for the same name it will store all of them and rotate through them as errors are encountered while trying to retrieve a file. getaddrinfo() is part of the native network library on linux
<k1l_> NymeriaFR: so only track i find for that CVE-2015-1593 is redhat and they didnt even patch that too
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: it is not using a secondary library to do the http. They wrote the http code directly into apt so it would not have that dependency
<k1l_> !bug | NymeriaFR
<ubottu> NymeriaFR: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, ok....
<bekks> NymeriaFR: "The number of possible places to allocate the stack due to integer overflow is approximately 268 millions instead of 1 billion. Maybe for this reason this bug has remained hidden for so long. " :)
<MonkeyDust> !backports | bjensen82
<ubottu> bjensen82: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, the command mentions some conflicts and listed a few packages that are broken.  but you do not think that this is a major problem
<BoyDark> I can't find a guide to install cinelerra on my Ubuntu 64bit
<BoyDark> Can you help me please?
<jhutchins> BoyDark: aptitude install cinelerra?
<bekks> BoyDark: Which Ubuntu do you have?
<BoyDark> 14.04
<BoyDark> 64bit
<bekks> 7JTACBT4Q: !info cinelerra
<bekks> sorry.
<Mony> dixie___, svetlana .... well i found the problem and i'm mental. the server has multiple ip addresses on the internet interface. all my irc clients were configured to use the second one (not default). my braindead isp blocked my ip for some reason
<bekks> !info cinelerra
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: what packages are broken?
<ubottu> Package cinelerra does not exist in utopic
<svetlana> Mony: contragulations!! :-)
<jhutchins> BoyDark: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZMo433LhVQ
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, http://pastebin.com/N40u2H4N
<Mony> svetlana, thx. the usual stuff.. few hours of debugging for someone elses fault.... lol
<Mony> thx for the help tho
<svetlana> no problem. I'm glad we stopped looking into sasl.
<Mony> :)
<glighta> hi guys, does anyone familiar with apt-cache here. I jsut have trouble dl oracle.tar.gz (403)
<bjensen82> MonkeyDust: so it wasnt in the backports. How can I figure out which configure flags a package has? without installing it. So I can build from source..
<dixie___> Mony: that'll do it too.  glad you found it.
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: those are not actual conflicts on your system. those are potential conflicts with known packages that are out there
<Jordan_U> BoyDark: If you're looking for a proffessional quality video editor for Ubuntu, Blender might be a better choice as it's in the default repositories.
<MonkeyDust> bjensen82  try apt-cache show [package]
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: you are just viewing the dpkg metadata for apt
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, okay even though it mentions breaks and lists a few things?
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: no
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, ok
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: my system lists the same thing
<bjensen82> MonkeyDust: it doesnt show the configure nor compile flags
<rhapsody> gotcha
<bekks> glighta: can you pastebin the full command and the full output of what you are trying? Provide the pastebin URL please.
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: those are conflict records in the metadata, not detected conflicts
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: that is something apt-get will check for before installing a package
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, ah
<glighta> bekks, I can give you a vagrant file if you wish
<MonkeyDust> bjensen82  man apt-cache may be useful
<bekks> glighta: Thats not helping in solving your issue at all.
<glighta> else you won't show much on 1 paste, the apt-cache is set on another node. alright let me try to paste it somewhere
<Scrivener> Well I regret many things in my life, and pressing Super + P out of curiosity is one of them.
<bekks> glighta: apt-cache is not downloading anything - so what are you actually trying?
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: what does your /etc/apt/apt-file.conf show?
<Scrivener> So I used Super + P. It changed my resolution in a multi-display (3 display) setup, and also screwed up just about everything else with the displays.
<Scrivener> Rotation, position.
<Scrivener> And when I got the position and rotation back, I try to reset the resolution to its proper state and get this error
<Scrivener> "GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._gnome_2drr_2derror_2dquark.Code2: could not set the configuration for CRTC 63"
<Scrivener> After selecting the option through the standard Ubuntu displays menu
<Scrivener> My 3rd display now draws half of its content onto the main laptop display
<Scrivener> How can I undo whatever I just did?
<glighta> well I,m storing file on nodeA=apt-cache server; on nodeB and nodeC, it use nodeA as apt-get proxy. (so I don't dl packge twice..)
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, there is no apt-file.conf, do you mean apt.conf?
<glighta> in very short
<Scrivener> Draws it over and flickers whenever any actions are taking, so my main display is completely unusable right now.
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: look in /etc/apt
<bekks> glighta: And HTTP 403 tells you the file isnt there.
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, i did a ls /etc/apt/*.conf and there is not apt-file.conf
<glighta> ye well he said the file pattern is forbiden mostly
<bekks> glighta: So we need the full commands, full output and all details about what you did there - in a pastebin :)
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, all i have is /etc/apt/apt.conf
<bjensen82> MonkeyDust: ok i just read the docs for apt-cache and tried showpkg, showsrc, show neither of which showed me the configure options
<glighta> but I didn't saw anywhere where to change that. the regex I saw had tar.gz allowed so it seem all fine
<Scrivener> I'm in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<MonkeyDust> bjensen82  then i don't know, i'm sure someone else can help better
<Scrivener> I've handily screwed up any chances of getting anything done at my desk anymore. Thank you in advance.
<bjensen82> ok thanks
<Scrivener> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, Thinkpad T430, Intel-only video drivers
<dlam> is there a command that'll show me stats of a request to a URL?   like how much time did DNS take, how much time did downloading the HTML take etc etc
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: what does your apt.conf say?
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, Acquire::http::Proxy "http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/";
<glighta> bekks http://pastebin.com/jjGfndcZ
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: there you go
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: remove that line
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, hmm, why would it say that
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: that is an excellent question
<userghost> hi
<rhapsody> zero, it is actually updating now
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, it is actually updating now
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: yup
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, do you think a program added that line there?
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: that config directive was overriding the normal DNS resolution process inside apt
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: very likely
<Jordan_U> dlam: What is your end goal? You could use tcpdump to log packets during a request and determine these things yourself by looking at the dump (possibly with the help of wireshark).
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: I tend to be a suspicious type. When I see stuff like that it worries me
<bekks> glighta: Both regexps dont allow that filename. So the message is correct so far.
<chalupa_batman>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER chalupa_batman libznbfzpmlu
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: normally, installed debian software that modifies your apt config will put their stuff in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<MonkeyDust> chalupa_batman  change your password!
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, wow that is unreal.  thank you very much for your help.  thanks to tumbl3r, Bashing-om, MonkeyDust also
<bekks> glighta: Could you please pastebin your entire apt-cacher (which is totally different from apt-cache as ou mentioned it earlier) configuration file?
<Bashing-om> rhapsody: :) Glad zerowaitstate had the witts to find it ! .. I live and learn .
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, ok that is good to know in general
<glighta> this one bekks ? /etc/apt-cacher/apt-cacher.conf
<rhapsody> Bashing-om, i agree.  this channel is teaching me lots, I must stick around
<bekks> glighta: yeah
<glighta> oh you right , I tought there was a direct |tar.gz| without prefix, let me give a little try. actually I had one edit for index_files_regexp
<Bashing-om> rhapsody: Do hang about, some great minds glow brightly here .
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: I would strongly recommend doing a dpkg verify of installed files after you are done updating.
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, I will do that
<glighta> http://pastebin.com/DtjWLFxj
<zerowaitstate> rhapsody: I would also compare your GPG key to the repository to make sure it hasn't been tampered with
<FRISI95> ciao
<FRISI95> !list
<ubottu> FRISI95: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<NegativeFlare> !english | FRISI95
<ubottu> FRISI95: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rhapsody> zerowaitstate, ok I will have to look up how to do both of those things
<Basketball>  "Anyone know if it's possible to make Google Docs open inside Chrome, the default app for .docx files?"
<glighta> k guess I'll just do that for this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/551474/java-installation-error-using-apt-cacher
<glighta> even if that sucks =(
<glighta> ye working =(
<JEEBsv> hmm, anyone interested in looking into a drm/intel failure with a first-gen macbook on 14.10?
<JEEBsv> http://up-cat.net/p/ab549095
<sparr> I'm getting stuck at a grub rescue prompt. I'm trying to follow various online information about fixing the problem. I've found my root partition, and I can see that /boot/grub exists with files in it, and /boot/grub/i386-pc/ has many .mod files. However, there is no "linux.mod", and everyone seems to want me to have that file. Can anyone suggest what might have gone wrong?
<JEEBsv> it seems to happen every time I boot, but it only leads to non-bootableness about half the time
<jk> when i try to add my ppa i get the following error: Error: signing key fingerprint does not exist
<Jordan_U> JEEBsv: Have you filed a bug report as the error message suggest you should do?
<JEEBsv> Jordan_U: it's against a kernel that is only supported by canonical at this point so I wasn't sure
<JEEBsv> 3.16 is not a long-term supported kernel
<JEEBsv> so I wasn't sure
<k1l_> NymeriaFR: just for your interest: the founder of this issue asked for a cve just today, some hours ago. so there cant be a update if its not known.
<JEEBsv> of course it gets even better if you try to boot with 3.19
<JEEBsv> because that never succeeds
<JEEBsv> :V
<JEEBsv> 3.18 is similar to 3.16
<JEEBsv> the mainline kernel builds available at 'buntu at least make testing kind of simple
<jk> when i try to add my ppa i get the following error: Error: signing key fingerprint does not exist
<ziikutv> Hello
<Jordan_U> sparr: You can run "set" to view the currently set environment variables. What is the value of $prefix and $root?
<ziikutv> I have a dual-booted windows with ubuntu
<Bashing-om> sparr: Mine: ls -al /boot/grub/i386-pc/linux* >> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13076 Oct 14 16:18 /boot/grub/i386-pc/linux.mod . Have you tried (RE-)installing grub from the liveDVD ( CHRoot ?) .
<ziikutv> Unfortunately its not even starting, and I would appreciate if someone can help me remove it?
<dixie__> ziikutv: what are you trying to remove?
<ziikutv> The ubuntu
<sparr> Bashing-om: I can see now that I have /boot/grub/i386-pc/linux.mod so my problem is how to get insmod to see it at the grub rescue prompt
<ziikutv> Its on the same harddrive too. And I am pretty sure, simply removing the patition is not okay.
<Jordan_U> ziikutv: What happens when you try to boot Ubuntu? What happens when you try to boot Windows?
<sparr> Jordan_U: prefix=(boot-root)/boot/grub and root=boot-root
<ziikutv> When I select windows, it goes to another "os selection screen" windows 7 or windows 8 (its left behind from the time I had windows 8)
<ziikutv> when I select windows 7, I am able to get in.. when I seelct ubuntu, black screen sometimes it starts and sometimes nothing.
<Jordan_U> sparr: "insmod linux" (which will probably result in an error message about missing symbols, or you wouldn't be at a grub rescue shell in the first place).
<sparr> Jordan_U: when I do "ls (boot-root)/boot/grub/i386-pc/" i can see linux.mod. when I do "insmod linux" i get "error: file not found"
<sparr> Jordan_U: ok, changed my prefix to (boot-root)/boot/grub/i386-pc/ and now when I do "insmod linux" I get a symbol not found error
<sparr> error: symbol not found: `grub_realidt'.
<Jordan_U> sparr: You have a *really* old verson of grub installed in your mbr/embedded area, and a current version in /boot/grub/.
<sparr> it has likely been more than a year since this machine was rebooted
<Jordan_U> sparr: You can boot from a LiveCD and re-install grub to fix this, and if you have more than one hard drive it's likely that just changing the boot order in your BIOS will allow you to boot (because you have a proper grub installation on the MBR of your other drive).
<dixie__> ziikutv: the easiest way to get rid of an ubuntu installation is to just get rid of it's partition, but I'd be willing to bet that there was probably an issue when you installed ubuntu and for one of 1000 reasons it won't boot.  If you want to keep the ubuntu installation, you can just reinstall formatting the existing ubuntu partition and it should work.  The other option would be to boot a live cd and run grub-install to fix the
<dixie__> bootloader.  good luck.
<sparr> Jordan_U: I cannot immediately boot from other media.
<JEEBsv> Jordan_U: do you know how well those freedesktop folks take reports on kernels that are only supported by canonical?
<JEEBsv> for DRM/Intel
<Jordan_U> ziikutv: Removing Ubunut will not help your problem with not being able to boot Windows, as evidenced by the fact that grub is properly loading Windows' bootloader and at that point if anything fails its due to a problem with your Windows installation.
<JEEBsv> of course, I guess mentioning that it also fails with 3.18 would help with that :V
<Jordan_U> dixie__: You can *not* just remove Ubuntu's partition to uninstall Ubuntu, that will leave you with a broken grub installation meaning you won't be able to boot into Windows either. Please be more careful about giving advice in the future.
<JEEBsv> ugh, freedesktop bug tracker needs a registration :|
<Jordan_U> JEEBsv: I expect that they would appreciate the bug report, especially since as you already said you're testing newer mainline kernels as well.
<Jordan_U> ziikutv: Removing Ubunut will not help your problem with not being able to boot Windows, as evidenced by the fact that grub is properly loading Windows' bootloader and at that point if anything fails its due to a problem with your Windows installation.
<ziikutv> uh
<Jordan_U> ziikutv: You should *not* just remove Ubuntu's partition either way, as that will just make the situation worse. If you'd like me to walk you through properly uninstalling Ubuntu I will, but again it won't get you any closer to booting Windows.
<winterchillz> hey guys
<JEEBsv> Jordan_U: yeah - I guess I'll bite the bullet after I grab some sleep. I guess I'm always hoping to catch some 'buntu kernel/i915 person or someone with a 1st gen intel macbook to either be able to do some live debugging, or at least learn if it's just my laptop or not
<JEEBsv> I only have one of these on hand, after all :D
<winterchillz> can anyone recommend a good package of irc server and services for ubuntu server? I've been struggling with ircd-hybrid 8 for a while now and I just can't get the services to connect to it
<ziikutv1> Jordan_U: Hello, i got disconnected.
<winterchillz> currently trying out Anope but the compile process is taking a while so I decided to hop on and quickly ask around
<ziikutv1> Well no I think the problem is with my ubuntu install
<ziikutv1> my windows is fine from before.
<ziikutv1> I am still able to get in and use windows but when I select ubuntu from the grub menu it either doesnt do anything or it logs me in automatically (i checked automatically signin option if that makes a difference)
<Jordan_U> ziikutv1: I don't understand. Can you successfully boot Windows currently or not?
<ziikutv1> yes
<ziikutv1> but not ubuntu
<ziikutv1> So I want it off from my harddrive
<Bam_> yus
<dixie__> ziikutv1: the bootloader loads the kernel into memory and starts the init process.  if ubuntu won't start, your problem is more than likely in your bootloader.  re-installing grub would fix this.
<Jordan_U> ziikutv1: Ahh, OK. I misunderstood your situation then. Is this a BIOS or UEFI based system?
<ziikutv1> UEFI
<EriC^^> ziikutv1: you can have both if you want..
<dixie__> Jordan_U: good question!
<ziikutv1> No I cannot
<EriC^^> ziikutv1: yes you can
<Jordan_U> dixie__: I highly doubt that this is a grub problem, as the grub menu is being shown without problem.
<ziikutv1> unfortunately I do not think I am clear, the ubuntu does not login or start all ALL!
<EriC^^> ziikutv1: why do you say that?
<ziikutv1> at all*!
<EriC^^> ziikutv1: do you get a grub menu?
<Jordan_U> ziikutv1: OK. Can you boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB?
<EriC^^> ziikutv1: do you get a purple screen to select windows or ubuntu?
<ziikutv1> EriC^^: Yes from the grub menu if i pick ubuntu, nothing happens (or sometimes it logs me in to ubuntu but most of the time black screen, nothign!)
<EriC^^> ziikutv1: ok well that's unrelated to windows completely
<ziikutv1> Exactly.
<EriC^^> i mean removing windows wont help
<ziikutv1> Its my ubuntu, i managed to F it up.
<winterchillz> maybe the boot loader is failing to communicate with the kernel and initramfs
<EriC^^> ziikutv1: did you try running an older kernel?
<winterchillz> EriC^^, I believe he wants to rm Ubuntu instead
<Jordan_U> ziikutv1: If so, please do so and then run "sudo efibootmgr" and post the output it gives to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com then post a link to the output here. We will use efibootmgr to make Windows' bootloader default again, after which we can safely remove Ubuntu.
<ziikutv1> yes I want to simply remove ubuntu partition and get rid of grub
<dixie__> Jordan_U: if the grub.cfg isn't correct, ubuntu won't load.  I run into this mostly when building os images. grub won't find what it needs, and best case senario you get dropped to a grub prompt.  worst case, you get a funny error about inability initramfs.
<EriC^^> ziikutv1: did you try booting with nomodeset ?
<EriC^^> winterchillz: oh ok
<ziikutv1> EriC^^: No, I recall several months ago that UEFI had to do smth like that.
<ziikutv1> Jordan_U: Okay
<EriC^^> ziikutv1: it could be a bad kernel, or bad graphics driver
<ziikutv1> most likely graphics
<ziikutv1> i was playing with that at the time
<EriC^^> ziikutv1: try an older kernel, go to advanced in grub, and choose an older one
<ziikutv1> I will try that later
<ziikutv1> right now i just want to get rid of this
<ziikutv1> Jordan_U: I will go offline and comeback
<EriC^^> ziikutv1: ok, try to boot with nomodeset then or boot normally press ctrl+alt+f1 , and install the proper drivers
<ziikutv1> Nah, just going to remove the ubuntu for now as I do not need it.
<ziikutv1> thanks tho! :)
<EriC^^> ok np
<dixie__> good luck
<winterchillz> so, guys, any suggestions for irc server with services for ubuntu? As I said, I've been playing around with ircd-hybrid and different services packages for hours now
<winterchillz> but I can't get the services like NickServ and ChanServ to connect to the network
<winterchillz> currently trying out Anope but the compile takes a while so I thought it might be a good idea to ask around
<dixie__> winterchillz: there used to be a package in ubuntu's repositories called hybserv that provides services for ircd-hybrid, I think it's depreciated in favor of anope services. Last time I checked, there was no package for it, but it installs from source pretty well.
<winterchillz> yep, tried hybserv with download from github but it's failing to compile
<dixie__> winterchillz: seems like you're on the right track
<winterchillz> so that's why I'm currently trying out Anope
<dixie__> what's failing?
<back-ziikutv> Jordan_U: I am in "Try Ubuntu"
<genii> winterchillz: There's also inspircd
<dixie__> yeah, just compile anope services.
<back-ziikutv> sudo: efibootmgr: command not found
<winterchillz> eh, something with the conf file, for some reason it doesn't pick the 'define' function
<winterchillz> anope is going good so far
<winterchillz> genii, thanks for the advice, noted
<Jordan_U> back-ziikutv: sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<back-ziikutv> Jordan_U: http://privatepaste.com/7025d8dd3f
<dlam> @Jordan_U:  thanks for the tcpdump tip!  (an hour ago)   ...just wanna see why/how   http://foobar.com/important-script.js is taking so long
<back-ziikutv> Jordan_U: That paste contains the response
<back-ziikutv> Jordan_U: If you prefer pastebin, http://pastebin.com/77AMfu0J
<back-ziikutv> can anyone else assist?
<back-ziikutv> seems like jordan is gone
<winterchillz> hmm, wondering why does it say 'BootCurrent: 0007'
<winterchillz> does it mean it's booting the USB drive?
<back-ziikutv> winterchillz: well i was told to use the "Live CD" which I have on my USB
<Jordan_U> back-ziikutv: Interesting. This is not what I would normally expect.
<back-ziikutv> Jordan_U: Why not?
<back-ziikutv> This is just boot order why does this affect the ubuntu partion or grub or any other bootstrapper
<Jordan_U> back-ziikutv: You don't have any UEFI entries for Ubuntu *or* Windows, only a generic entry to boot from the hard drive.
<back-ziikutv> i see, tbh I have had many trouble with this UEFI shit
<back-ziikutv> I dont know WHY the MOBO manufacts made such a shit, i mean yey I have a mouseis bois.. but shit!
<back-ziikutv> (excuse language)
<winterchillz> off-topic, I've clashed with UEFI only once so far, using old rig here, had to help a friend and that UEFI crap totally wasted my time
<winterchillz> hate it ever since
<dixie__> uefi is both awesome and awful all at the same time for me
 * TJ- prefers UEFI 
<Jordan_U> back-ziikutv: Did you at any point use boot repair or any other tools to try to get the grub menu to show up in the first place?
<TJ-> BIOS and UEFI implementations both, can contain bugs though, and right now we're experiencing with UEFI the same issues we did with PC-BIOS in the late '90s and early 00's
<back-ziikutv> Jordan_U: Nope
<back-ziikutv> Followed the steps of some guide exactly to tee
<back-ziikutv> i think
<Basketball> how do I use update-alternatives to open a file in google docs
<TJ-> back-ziikutv: If you're using the Live Ubuntu, have you used gparted or some other tool to check the partition layout on the disk(s) ?
<dixie__> Basketball: good question!  although I have no idea how to do it.
<Jordan_U> back-ziikutv: Please post a link to the guide you followed. From what I'm seeing, you must have copied shim.efi to BOOTX64.efi, which Ubuntu does not do automatically, to get grub to load without an explicit UEFI boot entry.
<sheena1> i'm trying to use a liveusb to get an ibm thinkpad to run and it claims "missing operating system" when i boot it from the usb. i've never had this issue before.
<Jordan_U> sheena1: How did you prepare the LiveUSB?
<back-ziikutv> Ill try to find it
<sheena1> Jordan_U: with the usb creator.. it's not recent. but it works great in my gateway, and i've used it on a couple friends' laptops.. this laptop is quite old and im wondering if thats the issue, but i have no idea how to tell?
<TJ-> sheena1: Are you 100% sure the PC is actually trying to boot from the USB? If so, have you checked the USB is bootable/readable on another PC?
<sheena1> TJ-: I'm as sure as i can be. it displays the brand name of the usb stick inthe boot menu. and yes, i did check, it works great on mygateway
<TJ-> sheena1: You may need to enter the PC's BIOS settings, find the boot order options, and ensure that the USB device is set to be tried as a boot device
<back-ziikutv> Jordan_U: Cant I just remove the parittion and fix MBR from windows disk
<sheena1> TJ-: already done that. have set it and made sure it's enabled
<Jordan_U> sheena1: What version of Ubuntu did you put on the USB? What version of Ubuntu did you run startup disk creator from?
<winterchillz> TJ-, sheena1, I had someone having issues with booting from USB due to non-UEFI creation in the past. Maybe you misclicked and selected UEFI boot system?
<sheena1> im pretty sure its trusty, from trusty. would that affect whether it would work in some computers but not others?
<back-ziikutv> Jordan_U: Dont think I remember what key words i used :(
<Jordan_U> back-ziikutv: No, that would be what you would do for a BIOS based installation, and if you had just used Ubuntu's installer and done nothing else then just removing Ubuntu would be fine. But it looks like you've done more than what Ubuntu's installer does, which is why I'd like to see the guide you followed.
<TJ-> sheena1: OK ... there are some weird PC BIOSes that have buggy boot-strap code that reports the wrong boot device number to the boot loader; but usually that'll pass by the "Missing OS" stage. It sound to me like a BIOS that looks for at least one MBR partition being marked as Active/bootable
<buddd> preference for white or black terminal background?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | back-ziikutv
<ubottu> back-ziikutv: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<winterchillz> buddd, black text on white background personally
<sheena1> TJ-: if so, how can I make that work?.. or can i?
<TJ-> sheena1: In another PC, use "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdX" to check that one of the partitions on the USB is marked as bootable/active (usually by means of an "*").
<Jordan_U> sparr: Try running "exit".
<TJ-> sheena1: If not, use 'fdisk' to mark one, and try again on the Thinkpad.
<sheena1> TJ-: stand by :)
<back-ziikutv> Jordan_U: I remember vaugle that I had to make two parittions, one that was twice the size of my ram in GB for "swap" and one for installing ubuntu which i did
<back-ziikutv> Jordan_U: Here are the results of the BootScript http://pastebin.com/nFLd8vFE
<buddd> is there a way to update vagrant fro the command line
<sheena1> TJ-: fdisk gives me a notice that "this doesn't look like a partition table"
<TJ-> sheena1: Urghh!
<sheena1> nothing says bootable, active or has an asterisk
<back-ziikutv> buddd: Join #Vagrant for that.
<sheena1> ... but this usb boot from other computers. is that expected?
<TJ-> sheena1: what was the command line you used?
<sheena1> home@home:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb1
<TJ-> sheena1: Lose the "1"
<sheena1> Disk /dev/sdb1: 16.0 GB ... thats the right size etc
<sheena1> ah
<sheena1> yes, asterisk under Boot
<TJ-> sheena1: partition table lives on the device, not in partition #1 :)
<sheena1> got it :)
<sheena1> /dev/sdb1   *          32    31266815    15633392    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<sheena1> thats the asterisk you wanted, riht?
<TJ-> sheena1: OK, so that test rules out my 2nd hypothesis
<sheena1> ok
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | sheena1
<ubottu> sheena1: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<TJ-> Jordan_U: I doubt that's going to help in this case; the USB not booting is the issue, on 1 PC
<Jordan_U> TJ-: I'm honestly pretty baffled as to what could be happening, and I don't know what to be looking for at the moment. Somethimes when I have no idea what to look for, looking at the boot info script still allows me to find something odd that leads to a solution.
<back-ziikutv> Jordan_U: I think I am just going to do a full wipe and install windows 8.1
<TJ-> Jordan_U: yeah I know :) but my point is as the Thinkpad fails at the BIOS stage, there is no opportunity to run bootinfo
<Jordan_U> back-ziikutv: Wait, it actually all makes sense now. You have a UEFI based system, but your have both Ubuntu and Windows installed for BIOS.
<felice> lol
<dixie__> well there's your problem right there
<sheena1> Syslinux looks at sector 1454688 of /dev/sdb1 for  second stage. SYSLINUX is installed in the  The integrity check of the ADV area failed. to the info in the boot sector, sdb1 starts at 0. But according to the info from fdisk, sdb1 at sector 32.
<Jordan_U> back-ziikutv: sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe && sudo apt-get install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sda
<sheena1> TJ-:  I can pastebin the whole thing, but that might be the relevant bit?
<Jordan_U> back-ziikutv: Running that command will install an MS style MBR, and when you reboot you should therefore be taken directly to Windows. After that you can safely remove your Ubuntu partitions.
<sheena1> oh Jordan_U not TJ-
<sheena1> sorry
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Please pastebin the whole thing.
<sheena1> http://pastebin.com/QXJ0EcAW Jordan_U
<back-ziikutv> Okay lets try that
<back-ziikutv> Jordan_U: Universe repo does not work for me
<Jordan_U> back-ziikutv: Please pastebin the output of the command I gave.
<back-ziikutv> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/RCmyL0p8
<sheena1> TJ-: Jordan_U any ideas?
<Jordan_U> sheena1: sudo add-apt-repository multiverse && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sda
<back-ziikutv> Jordan_U: I think the first command is deprecated
<back-ziikutv> Yup fixed it already :)
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Ignore that last comment please :)
<back-ziikutv> Its updating now.
<sheena1> Jordan_U:  installing the mbr is not useful?
<wilornel_> Hey guys! Why does ubuntu not let me update cmake to 2.8.9 ?
<Jordan_U> sheena1: That message was intended for back-ziikutv.
<wilornel_> Hey guys! Why does ubuntu not let me update cmake to 2.8.9 ?
<back-ziikutv> Jordan_U: The second command errors out, soemthing about process. the third worked by itself
<Bashing-om> !info cmake | wilornel_
<wilornel_> I've read that I need to update ubuntu to 12.10.. but why is that?
<ubottu> wilornel_: cmake (source: cmake): cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.12.2-0ubuntu6 (utopic), package size 2660 kB, installed size 13520 kB
<sheena1> Jordan_U: got it.
<k1l_> wilornel_: what ubuntu are you on?
<k1l_> wilornel_: "lsb_release -d"
<wilornel_> 12.04
<Jordan_U> wilornel_: Do *not* upgrade to Ubuntu 12.10, 12.10 is EOL.
<back-ziikutv> Jordan_U: Paste of the new error http://pastebin.com/2zzcVGML
<wilornel_> 12.04.4 LTS
<k1l_> wilornel_: the only upgrade you *could* do is to 14.04.
<wilornel_> I'm not planning to either
<k1l_> wilornel_: but why do you need cmake 2.8.9?
<back-ziikutv> Jordan_U: Nevermind, fixed it.
<wilornel_> Well, why can't I just update the cmake command?
<k1l_> wilornel_: there are depencies and that will cause problems?
<back-ziikutv> Jordan_U: Should I reboot now?
<wilornel_> When I try to compile the glfw library, I receive an error telling me "Cmake 2.8.9 or higher is required"
<wilornel_> k1l_: I see
<Jordan_U> back-ziikutv: If install-mbr ran without error, then yes.
<k1l_> wilornel_: well, see if a PPA solved that issue already
<wilornel_> So I guess the only solution is to upgrade to 14.04
<wilornel_> alright, let's see
<k1l_> wilornel_: like this: https://launchpad.net/~kalakris/+archive/ubuntu/cmake
<wilornel_> Er, what should I be looking for exactly on PPA?
<wilornel_> Oh, nice
<k1l_> or see here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=cmake
<Jordan_U> sheena1: It might be worth trying grub instead of syslinux, though I don't know why that *should* make a difference.
<k1l_> but its yours and the PPA maintainers responsibility then to have a watch on bugs and security
<jonz> so anyonne know anything about problems with th authenication service?
<wilornel_> How did you find Mrinal's cmake 2.8.11 so quickly?
<wilornel_> k1l_: I understand
<sheena1> Jordan_U: i have no idea how to even approach/try that.. any info?
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Please pastebin the output of "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ && find /mnt/".
<wilornel_> Is there a sort of reputation system so I could know which repositories have less bugs or security issues?
<jonz> I updated from 14.04 to 14.10 and now the shutdown and restart buttons dont work, I cant access my windows partitions in a file browser and software center cant install or remove anything
<jonz> I've been googling and trying a lot of things
<sheena1> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/mqwAYzbi
<buddd> no one'sanswering questions in the vagrant channel, so trying my luck here: http://pastebin.com/0B1qEaiY
<EriC^^> jonz: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get -f install
<EriC^^> jonz: and sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> paste here
<EriC^^> i mean paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> sheena1: :( It's a 32 bit Ubuntu liveUSB, which means that it doesn't include a /boot/grub/grub.cfg already.
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Is the computer you're installing to 32 bit only?
<sheena1> i cant imagine its not a 32 bit computer?? its from 2003 or something
<TJ-> sheena1: Back to basics... If the Thinkpad reports "Missing OS" but we know its there and does boot on other PCs, then the issue is definitely with the boot mechanism of the Thinkpad.
<jonz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10212182/
<sheena1> TJ- and Jordan_U.. real life calls and I must leave the keyboard for a bit. I will return !
<TJ-> sheena1: Can you/have you tried to boot it from a CD/DVD?
<TJ-> sheena1: Also, have you tried other USB ports on the Thinkpad?
<TJ-> sheena1: On old hardware some ports might only be active on a USB v1.1 controller, rather than the USB2.0 controller
<jonz> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10212182/
<sheena1> cannot dvd, did try other usbs.
<EriC^^> jonz: type udisksctl mount -b /dev/sda2
<TJ-> sheena1: Have you tried a *smaller* capacity flash device? Is the USB device a complete storage device, or an adapter with an SD card in?
#ubuntu 2015-02-14
<TJ-> sheena1: Older systems never expected capacities above 2GB for the device, or partition/file-systems
<jonz> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10212233/
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Have you ever successfully booted from USB on this machine? Why can't you boot from CD?
<TJ-> Darkover: I'd suggest saving/closing any running applications and reboot, to begin with. Then investigate the log files
<BoyDark> hello
<Bashing-om> BoyDark: Hi ! ubuntu support question ?
<mrkirby153> Okay. so I have an issue where my nginx installtion is not forwarding my files to php-fpm
<jonz> EriC^^: Any ideas? I have this problem prettymuch across the board
<BoyDark> Ubuntu recognizes my headphone with bluetooth, but I don't see in audio the option for my headphones
<BoyDark> please help me
<jonz> BoyDark: I like using Blueman for bluetooth stuff
<BoyDark> So I can't use the headphones with bluetooth
<jonz> sudo apt-get install blueman
<BoyDark> also with blueman
<EriC^^> jonz: try to install something using apt-get
<jonz> oh
<TJ-> BoyDark: The Bluetooth control applet should give options to connect the audio sinks
<jonz> I can do anything with sudo pretty much
<jonz> just gui and user auth isnt working for some reason
<EriC^^> yeah
<jonz> sudo works fine
<Bashing-om> jonz: EriC^^ :: "remove and 219 not upgraded" to be adressed soonest .
<EriC^^> !find pkexec
<jonz> EriC^^: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<ubottu> File pkexec found in ettercap-graphical, fglrx-amdcccle, fglrx-amdcccle-updates, gnome-system-log, gparted, gufw, plainbox-insecure-policy, plainbox-secure-policy, policykit-1, policykit-1-doc (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=pkexec&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<jonz> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: ah good catch
<EriC^^> jonz: type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: I perceived you were looking the other way :)
<Basketball> hi
<EriC^^> :)
<jonz__> woops
<jonz__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10212432/ :EriC^^
<jonz__> EriC^^: E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Bashing-om> jonz: EriC^^ :: Bumblebee does not look to be supported in utopic .
<user> how i get in that networking lobby cant find it
<jonz__> :o
<jonz__> :(
<jonz__> but if I dont have bumblebee my videocard crashes my system
<user> its ok found it
<EriC^^> jonz__: i guess it's still installed right now
<Bashing-om> jonz__:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/bumblebee/stable/ubuntu/dists/, no entry for utopic. For optimus, the new kid on the block is 'nvidia-prime' for Intel/Nvidia graphics.
<EriC^^> jonz__: you could remove the ppa and keep it, or change the ppa to look for trusty's package in case it gets updates, at your own risk though
<jonz__> Bashing-om: so should I switch to that?
<EriC^^> see what Bashing-om said
<jonz__> would that fix the authentication issues I'm having?
<Bashing-om> jonz__: IF your hybrid graphics is Intel/Nvidia. then, yes,. nvidia-prime is what is now recommended .
<EriC^^> jonz__: type ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<jonz> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jonz> woops
<jonz> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10212540/
<jonz> Bashing-om: My laptop has dedicated NVIDIA and integrated Intel so I'm thinking yes.
<jonz> and its already installed...
<jonz> i'm trying to avoid usig my graphics card ecause its borked
<EriC^^> jonz: type sudo sed -i 's/^deb/#deb/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/bumble*
<jonz> done
<EriC^^> jonz: type sudo apt-get update
<jonz> one
<jonz> done*
<jonz> no errors
<EriC^^> jonz: type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jonz> here we go
<Basketball> how do I get avast security
<jhutchins> Basketball: I believe you buy it.  Have you checked Google?
<jhutchins> Basketball: https://www.avast.com/en-us/download-software
<Jordan_U> !antivirus | Basketball
<ubottu> Basketball: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<buddd> is there a good video tutorial of ubuntu?
<Basketball> Jordan_U, more and more viruses are being made for linux
<Darkover> I have kernel error, how report it correctly? I'm over ssh and trying to "apport-cli -p linux /var/crash/linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic.240080.crash", but it tell me nothing after I select "send report".
<Jordan_U> Basketball: We're not at a point where it makes any sense to have an antivirus installed, except to check for Windows viruses that might be passed on.
<Jordan_U> Darkover: That's the point at which it opens a web browser to continue filing your report...
<Darkover> Jordan_U: So what I have to do over ssh?
<Jordan_U> Darkover: Possibly file a bug report first via a local web browser, then use "apport-collect existing_bug_number".
<Jordan_U> Darkover: Or connect via "ssh -X" if you have firefox installed on the remote machine, and can bear the slowness that is X forwarding.
<Darkover> Jordan_U: Thanks
<TeraJL> hi there guys, can anyone using an updated ubuntu with unity desktop tell me if the bug with the hotkey to "move window to workspace #" is working?, i usually set it to alt+shift+#(1-4) but it's not working for about a year, i have a problem with my left arm so i have trouble moving it from the mouse to the keyboard, so i try to set most hotkeys to left hand only
<Jordan_U> Darkover: Wait, I didn't notice that you were using apport-cli (which I was not previously aware of).
<jonz> EriC^^ thank you!
<jonz> EriC^^: Anything I should know for the future with what we did?
<Darkover> Jordan_U: apport-cli warn "After the problem report has been sent, please fill out the form in the automatically opened web browser", but nothing happen
<Jordan_U> Darkover: That is indeed odd, as the stated purpose of apport-cli is to be used on servers. Maybe it used to work and nobody has noticed its broken now?
<Mr_B> Hey everyone! :) I'm wondering what the best cloud backup service would be. Sorry, its a bit out of subject I guess! Backblaze looks pretty cool but they don't support linux with their "client" ... Ive about 2tb of personal data I don't want to lose. If anyone could suggest a good online backup service, I'd appreciate it! Thanks in advance!
<TeraJL> can some one do a fast check so i don't download ubuntu again just to test it ?
<OerHeks> !md5sum | TeraJL
<ubottu> TeraJL: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TeraJL> no, OerHeks i'm talking about what i said before, "hi there guys, can anyone using an updated ubuntu with unity desktop tell me if the bug with the hotkey to "move window to workspace #" is working?, i usually set it to alt+shift+#(1-4) but it's not working for about a year, i have a problem with my left arm so i have trouble moving it from the mouse to the keyboard, so i try to set most hotkeys to left hand only"
<OerHeks> TeraJL, those hotkeys do not exist standard.
<OerHeks> i always rightclick on the panel from the window > move to workspace X
<TeraJL> OerHeks: http://i.stack.imgur.com/EClB0.png it's the ones there on top
<buddd> how do I get out of root (master)
<OerHeks> TeraJL, those standard shift/ctrl/ up down left right work
<OerHeks> i never set those 'disabled'ones.
<ItsMeLenny> is there any kind of printout that i can look at to see what keeps freezing and rebooting my computer?
<buddd> how do i tell whats going on on port 8000, and stop it? http://pastebin.com/UYsB8eQe
<OerHeks> TeraJL, confirmed, setting shift ctrl alt !  does not work
<hikenboot> hi can someone tell me what the ubuntu equivalent to the package pam:i386 pam-devel and pam-devel:i386? there has got to be about 500 pam packages..
<vee-trev> Hi guys , how can I get mouse click sounds on ubuntu? I am using 14.04
<OerHeks> TeraJL, now i know why, thos useless key wreck my system
<trism> hikenboot: libpam0g-dev I would guess
<Cinco5> buddd, try `sudo netstat -tulpn | grep :8000`
<sgo11> which screencast program works and do you suggest? thanks.
<Cinco5> sgo11, gtk-recordmydesktop
<Cinco5> sgo11, ffmpeg
<sgo11> Cinco5, can ffmpeg do screencast? I thought that was just a lib. I will check gtk-recordmydesktop
<sgo11> Cinco5, the last update of gtk-recordmydesktop is 2008. are you serious this is what you recommend? thanks.
<hikenboot> trism that replaces all 3 packages/
<hikenboot> ?
<Cinco5> sgo11, yes, ffmpeg can do a screencast, and even stream to services like twitch.tv. You have to learn the command line interface though 8) http://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/StreamingGuide
<trism> hikenboot: no, there would be the libpam0g-dev:i386 variant, the lib would be in libpam0g but the dev packages dep on them
<vee-trev> no click sounds for me?
<Cinco5> sgo11, my real reccomendation is ffmpeg. it'll do everything you want and more. The easy way is gtk-recordmydesktop.
<sgo11> Cinco5, gtk-recordmydesktop is too old. last update is at 2008. I would like to have a gui program handles such job. googling.
<vee-trev> sgo11: try SSR
<hikenboot> thanks trism, would love to know how you figured that out
<trism> hikenboot: apt-cache search -n pam dev; almost all development packages end with -dev
<sgo11> vee-trev, https://github.com/MaartenBaert/ssr ? I am checking it. thanks.
<vee-trev> sgo11: yes that ,you welcome
<hikenboot> thaks trism
<jakesyl_> hello, my unity desktop is not showing up and it does not work when i use gnome either.  Once I login I see a blank screen
<TiK> ey
<k998in> Good evening guys - trying to enable swap file and having some troubles..
<TiK> jakesyl_: did you install anything lately?
<jakesyl_> I just purged nvidia* and bumblebee*
<jakesyl_> and yeah actually a bunch of stuff
<TiK> video wise
<EriC^^> jakesyl_: before it started?
<jakesyl_> no just now while trying to fix it
<jakesyl_> actually it's still removing
<EriC^^> ok
<Jordan_U> !details | k998in
<ubottu> k998in: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<TiK> what did you do when it was working?
<EriC^^> did you try the guest account before doing so jakesyl_ ?
<k998in> stab looks like this:
<k998in> fstab
<k998in> UUID=586a68ec-bdbe-4608-9127-bf26b1f679e2   /   swap   defaults 0 0
<jakesyl_> no actually i didn't
<jakesyl_> alright so I just installed nvidia-prime
<EriC^^> jakesyl_: ok
<k998in> rbfstab looks like this:
<k998in> ## disable swap (remove for installed OS if desired) swapoff -a
<daftykins> k998in: that is wrong. you do not mount swap to /, put "none" where the / is
<k998in> I tried removing those 2 lines - didnt work..  tried changing to swapon -a
<jakesyl_> alright going to restart now I'll be on from jakesyl_mobile
<trend> ciao
<EriC^^> ok
<Robertino> ciao
<OerHeks> k998in, my fstab>   UUID=<number> none            swap    sw              0       0
<k998in> what should rbfstab look like
<k998in> this is default:
<k998in> https://github.com/kamwoods/bitcurator-fim/blob/master/fmount/rbfstab
<OerHeks> k998in, ubuntu does not use rbfstab AFAIK
<k998in> Caine
<k998in> maybe wrong channel...
<jakesyl_mobile> Alright guest session doesnt work
<OerHeks> caine?
<daftykins> jakesyl_mobile: sounds like a graphics driver issue
<jakesyl_mobile> Oh wait it just took a while to load
<Jordan_U> k998in: This is #ubuntu . We only support Ubuntu.
<jakesyl_mobile> Alright I guess I'll try the normal one
<k998in> based on it so thought I'd try
<k998in> sorry guys
<jakesyl_mobile> Alright just got an error on login ubuntu-release-upgrader-core crash  crashed with system error in open
<dewp> hey guys. my display is not recognized and there are no drivers for it (some low budget 4k display)
<dewp> using it via DP1.2 with a GTX970
<daftykins> with what graphics driver?
<Luigi> ciao
<Luigi> hi
<daftykins> dewp: ^
<Guest19796> I have a problem with Ubuntu
<Guest19796> somebody can help me?
<daftykins> not until you describe it
<dewp> added the nvidia repository
<dewp> and installed it via apt-get install nvidia-current
<dewp> (or something similar ;-)
<daftykins> dewp: that was wrong
<daftykins> there's also no nvidia repo
<Nikesh> Anyone know of any touch tablets that Ubuntu runs well on?
<OerHeks> !ask | Guest19796 333
<ubottu> Guest19796 333: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<svetlana> Nikesh ask #ubuntu-touch
<Nikesh> svetlana: ahh dobro, thank you!
<svetlana> you're welcome
<dewp> i read it somewhere :) b/c there are not propriety drivers found
<daftykins> dewp: so when you say "not recognised" - what does this mean? wrong resolution? no picture at all? a solid image of nothing but penguins?
<dewp> something between 2 and 3
<dewp> :-)
<dewp> no, its just 1024x768
<dewp> and in display settings it is just called "display"
<dewp> i'm running osx (hackintosh) and windows parallel and want to use ubuntu for x-plane
<dewp> in the other OSes the display has its correct name
<dewp> well, not running windows in a serious way but for some games :)
<daftykins> dewp: so is Ubuntu installed natively or not?
<dewp> what do you mean by "natively"?
<daftykins> on bare metal
<Guest79465> quit
<daftykins> physical disk, as a host OS
<daftykins> not a virtual machine
<dewp> ah, yeah
<dewp> its on its own hdd
<dewp> booting via efi
<daftykins> alright "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<daftykins> also, "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<dewp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10213615/
<dewp> http://pastebin.com/4rUyE7jw the dpkg -l output
<daftykins> dewp: yep you're using the wrong driver
<dewp> ah.. err... ... cool? :)
<daftykins> dewp: can you confirm if you added the xorg-edgers repo, or something else?
<dewp> good to know
<dewp> not sure which additional repo I added
<dewp> need to find out, brb
<ubuntuuser123> Is there a known issue with Unity and the Catalyst driver that Full Screen games freeze when you alt tab?
<daftykins> dewp: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<ubuntuuser123> It is the only bug stopping me from switching to Linux full time
<dewp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10213682/
<daftykins> dewp: x-swat repo, ok one more...
<daftykins> dewp: "apt-cache search nvidia- | pastebinit"
<ubuntu999> hello guys
<daftykins> hi
<ubuntu999> hi
<dewp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10213708/ :-)
<ubuntu999> hi dafty
<daftykins> ubuntu999: seen that mentioned in here before, don't know for sure.
<daftykins> ubuntu999: yes, three hellos are enough. now either ask a question or leave, thanks.
<ubuntuuser123> Is there a known issue with Unity and the Catalyst driver that Full Screen games freeze when you alt tab?
<ubuntuuser123> It is the only bug stopping me from switching to Linux full time
<jakesyl_mobile> Thanks
<daftykins> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (utopic), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<daftykins> dewp: "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge" then "sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates"
<daftykins> dewp: then "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa" and "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install nvidia-346 nvidia-settings" then "sudo shutdown -r 0" to reboot
<OerHeks> ubuntuuser123, happens on windows, too,When a game runs in full-screen mode, it can gain exclusive access to your graphics hardware — this is known as running in “Exclusive Mode.”  http://www.howtogeek.com/181761/why-pc-games-struggle-with-alttab-and-how-to-fix-it/
<dewp> some kind-of-error: http://pastebin.com/bcHj8nFn
<dewp> ignore?
<ubuntuuser123> I can alt tab out of games in windows without a problem.  In Ubuntu it doesn't alt tab out and usually freezes my desktop
<ubuntu999> yes, i have a problem, or rather two. I speak english only a lot, and i have a problem with Ubuntu and two derivatives (Forks), and i asked for help to configure moonlight, but a chat moderator banned me unfairly for this and i can get not in the irc ubuntu support in italian
<daftykins> dewp: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<SchrodingersScat> !it | ubuntu999
<ubottu> ubuntu999: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<daftykins> ubuntu999: sorry ubuntu derivatives are not supported here.
<OerHeks> ubuntu999, moonlight is depreciated, use chrome to get that build-in support ( netflix)
<ubuntu999> yes bu t i have banned  unfairly, and i can not get into ubuntu-it
<ubuntu999> how do it?
<ubuntu999> i know that
<OerHeks> ubuntu999, for ban issues, join #ubuntu-ops, not here
<svetlana> ta
<ubuntu999> ok
<dewp> rebooting :-) Hopefully brb
<ubuntu999> with what i can replace moonlight in ubuntu, possibly with firefox browser?
<daftykins> ubuntu999: what are you running? "cat /etc/issue"
<OerHeks> ubuntu999, answered that, scroll back please
<DrdIesel> ubuntu999, take a look at pipelight
<ubuntu999> i run three OS, Ubuntu 14.04, Mint Mate, and Zorin OS
<daftykins> ubuntu999: and which are you booted into?
<ubuntu999> i installed also pipelight, don't work with rai's site
<DrdIesel> ubuntu999, http://pipelight.net/cms/about.html
<DrdIesel> ubuntu999, rai.it?
<ubuntuuser123> Is it possible to replace compiz with something else in Unity?  I think Compiz is the issue with the AMD driver and alt tabbing
<ubuntu999> yes Drd
<ubuntu999> Rai.it
<ubuntu999> it's works only with Silverlight, but i use linux
<Jordan_U> ubuntu999: No; Unity is a compiz plugin.
<DrdIesel> it uses silverlight, yep?
<daftykins> yeah good luck with that.
<dewp> daftykins, thanks for your very quick and precise replies!
<dewp> everything perfect now
<daftykins> dewp: no problem :) enjoy
<dewp> i will -- but first enjoying my sleep (let steam download 60gb of x-plane over night:)
<ubuntu999> yes, it use silverlight, but s.l. is abandonware by microsoft, and moonlight deprecated
<dewp> bye and thanks
<daftykins> :D cya
<ubuntu999> pipelight don't work... :-(
<OerHeks> silverlight/pipelight/moonlight, just use chrome, that works.
<DrdIesel> ubuntu999, have you tried to switch to silver5.0? http://pipelight.net/cms/about.html
<DrdIesel> ubuntu999, sorry wrong url
<DrdIesel> ubuntu999, http://pipelight.net/cms/plugin-silverlight.html
<ubuntu999> no, i tried not, i have only installed some scripts, old moonlight and pipelight
<ubuntu999> thank u DrdIesel and Daftykins
<ubuntu999> now i try again
<ubuntu999> the strangest thing's that video of the advertising work properly, but only those and after freezes everything
<daftykins> no that's common
<daftykins> you should contact them and say HTML5 would be better.
<ubuntu999> i use firefox 35
<ubuntu999> i know mozilla support also html 5...
<krabador> rai.tv , live, and on demand , works with pure flash
<daftykins> ubuntu999: yeah we don't need general discussion thanks
<daftykins> you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu999> flash is also installed
<ubuntu999> krabador why you banned me on ubuntu-it?
<daftykins> this is not the place for a ban discussion.
<ubuntu999> ok
<ubuntu999> flash is also installed in here
<ubuntu999> pure flash, but with silverlight technology
<ubuntu999> without silverlight don't works
<OerHeks> ubuntu999, so you tries everyting, but not my advise ?
<OerHeks> *tried
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install chromium, and all will works without silverlight
<OerHeks> after that > sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree # else pepperflash still does not work
<ubuntu999> OerHeks, your advise is for using chrome?
<OerHeks> yes, that would be my 1st choise
<ubuntu999> i can use chromium, but i need some plugins in firefox
<krabador> OerHeks, ubuntu 14.10 , pepperflashplugin works without sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubuntu999> i have many useful functions on firefox
<ubuntu999> and i need (these) 4 work
<ubuntu999> and i need (these) to work
<OerHeks> krabador, oh, all guides say you need 32 steps.
<OerHeks> 32 steps*
<OerHeks> grr keyboard
<OerHeks> 2 steps
<Voltron> jdbfg
<ubuntu999> now i can install chromium-browser
<ubuntu999> :-(
<krabador> OerHeks, yes, i look , the second it's properly if the light install dont' worked, or to update it
<ubuntu999> error: "E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto chromium,E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto all
<ubuntu999> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto will
<ubuntu999> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto worksE: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto withoutE: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto silverlight"
<cinimoon> after a time in GUI, I get squiggly lines and checkers patterns on my display and it freezes under Linux. (Under Windows, it crashes immediatly, but I don't care to run Windows).
<ubuntu999> bash shell output with errors
<yguyut7> so when is Lightworks coming to Linux?
<daftykins> cinimoon: could be a hardware problem.
<OerHeks> cinimoon, sounds like a broken videocard, or overheating due to 33333dust in the fan when in high use
<krabador> yguyut7, it's available.
<yguyut7> krabador, PPA?
<OerHeks> yguyut7, TODAY !!!! http://www.lwks.com/index.php?option=com_lwks&view=download&Itemid=206
<OerHeks> released 13-2-2015
<ubuntu999> OerHerks, chromium works properly with pipelight
<krabador> yguyut7, you asked "Linux"
<yguyut7> oh nice i'm psychic lol
<ubuntu999> good, thanks oer
<cinimoon> OerHeks: dust in fan, that's the only thing that's actually made sense thus far. thanks. I'll check that
<ubuntu999> but why it don't works with firefox?
<daftykins> firefox is not this channels responsibility
<svetlana> ubuntu999: browser plugins are one of the more difficult things. plugin maintainers may be best aware about the specifics.
<svetlana> ubuntu999: did you try asking the plugin folks about it? and what is your issue brief summary again?
<ubuntu999> no svetlana, because some technology as in rai.it/rai.tv is a group of technologies that works together
<ubuntu999> every 2-3 months i have to change or update firefox plugins to see rai tv
<ubuntu999> and now it don't works
<daftykins> remember what i said about general chat?
<daftykins> not ubuntu's problem sadly.
<cricketfart> daftykins, Hey I got the ALT + CTRL thing worked out in my Wine applications
<daftykins> nice
<cricketfart> Yeah, it turned out that the applications in question needed to be reinstalled.  Once I reinstalled them I was able to select my Nvidia Graphics Adapter in the settings and it just worked after that.  It doesn't work if the application is windowed though
<Leoncio> Hi, i have a web load problem in my ubuntu 14.04, the internet is connectet propely to my laptop with an access point, but i cant load any webpage, i think that is a ip or proxy problem but don know how diagnosticate it : (
<daftykins> Leoncio: does "ping 8.8.8.8" respond ok? ctrl+C to stop
<aeoril> irqbalance crashed with a sigsegv a few hours ago, but I cannot apport-retrace the .crash file because it does not contain the Package field.  Is there any other way to debug this crash locally?  Should I even worry about it?  What might cause that to crash?
<CrossFire> Hi
<aeoril> aeoril@trustyx64dev01:~/apport-retrace$ uname -a
<aeoril> Linux trustyx64dev01 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CrossFire> Guys please help me :c
<daftykins> !ask | CrossFire
<ubottu> CrossFire: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CrossFire> I already posted my question in askubuntu but no body saw it. http://askubuntu.com/questions/585295/errors-were-encountered-while-processing-var-cache-apt-archives-ubuntu-release  Would you guys check it out if you can ?
<daftykins> CrossFire: your first command should've been "sudo apt-get clean"
<daftykins> CrossFire: which ubuntu is this? "lsb-release -d"
<daftykins> sorry "lsb_release -d"
<Jilune> Hi there, does anyone have an account on forums.kali.org ? The registration seems to be broken and I need badly a file from there
<CrossFire> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<bazhang> Jilune, contact kali support
<daftykins> Jilune: #kali-linux
<fspkwon91> Okay guys quick question in /usr/local/lib and /usr/local/bin i have irecovery and idevicerestore both depend on libirecovery which is 2.0.1 symlinked to itself as so.2 in the same /usr/local/lib folder now the applications in /bin are unaware of libirecovery for some reason how do i fix this? could the problem stem from the source code? or the symlink?
<OerHeks> Jilune, that is their first noob-wall, you need to hack it, i heard
<Jilune> I've tried already, nobody with an account replied. Somebody tried to register on the forum to get me the file but got the same error than me
<daftykins> OerHeks: :D
<Jilune> OerHeks, Seriously ?
<daftykins> Jilune: _doesn't_ make it an ubuntu issue. take it elsewhere to the channel linked above please.
<OerHeks> Jilune, no, just joking
<CrossFire> And I did the "sudo apt-get clean"
<CrossFire> Its ubuntu server tho
<daftykins> CrossFire: so what? if you're logging in as root then you're a bit daft
<DarkAceZ> my soundcard just goof'd or something, is there a modprobe I should try?
<CrossFire> Does that really make a diference? Because I was logged in the user account and still gave me the same problem
<DarkAceZ> I'm sure rebooting would fix it, but I'm not really into windows-style fixes
<bazhang> DarkAceZ, first step : check in alsamixer that nothing is muted and pcm is set to less than 100
<daftykins> CrossFire: if you know a password for root, you're doing Ubuntu completely wrong.
<DarkAceZ> bazhang: just did in puavcontrol
<CrossFire> Do I dont know the root password I just used "sudo su -l"
<fspkwon91> easy tip on how to get ubuntu server on desktop : make lightdm manual, and tweak startups and bam you have a gui and cmd, or just alt f#
<daftykins> pretty sure that's wrong
<bazhang> CrossFire, sudo only, sudo -i for a root shell
<bazhang> CrossFire, sudo -i is rarely needed
<daftykins> fspkwon91: err no :P
<fspkwon91> hey thats what i do =p
<CrossFire> I just logged into the root to do an apt-get update upgrade and thats all really nothing complicated I think
<bazhang> CrossFire, never enable the root account; sudo is all you need there
<fspkwon91> complicated is managing ppas accross an LTS upgrade, and upgrading the kernel to mainline without screwing up unity
<fspkwon91> gotta love patched software
<CrossFire> Actually I used sudo when that problem ocured and I logged to root hoping that would fix that but it didnt
<OerHeks> CrossFire, i think you have a problem beyond repair, if you enabled root.
<CrossFire> But is not enabled I doesnt have a password or anything the only way to acess it is from the user
<CrossFire> So there is no way to fix that problem ?
<snapsdat> CrossFire: Mayne.
<buddd> I downloaded pycharm and its a .tar.gz, so I used tar -zxvf to install it, but i don't know how to open it, it's just a folder of files
<daftykins> that doesn't install, it extracts an archive
<daftykins> like 'extracting'
<buddd> oh
<daftykins> look in the folder for files related
<CrossFire> please help me I googled for 2 hours and no solution found
<buddd> where do they usually hide the installer info
<daftykins> there is likely no installer
<daftykins> there is no 'usually'
<OerHeks> CrossFire, why do you want to install ubuntu-release-upgrader-core? what is your goal?
<daftykins> it is a tar you got from an obscure website, there is no 'standard'
<buddd> so i need to rummage through this file for something?
<daftykins> buddd: yes. or read the website where you got it.
<CrossFire> I dont want to install it It just there stuck forcing me to install it everytime I do an apt-get upgrade or install anything
<daftykins> OerHeks: may i PM?
<OerHeks> daftykins, allways
<Ben64> CrossFire: looks like you tried upgrading to 14.10
<buddd> their installation instructions sucked, the .sh doesn't run
<daftykins> buddd: game over then.
<OerHeks> buddd, is it executable ?
<buddd> oerheks: no idea what this means: http://pastebin.com/cUP0aqdP
<OerHeks> buddd, see this page, you need oracle java, not openJDK http://askubuntu.com/questions/473671/pycharm-pro-and-ubuntu
<buddd> thx
<OerHeks> have fun
<CrossFire> Guess im going to have to move to centOS you guys think thats good idea?
<daftykins> do whatever you want
<big_bad_wolf> its up to u
<daftykins> but running from one distro to another is just quitting, really
<OerHeks> CrossFire, "forcing me to install it everytime I do an apt-get upgrade or install anything" and ubuntu-release-upgrader-core makes no sense to me.
<CrossFire> sx@proyectosx:~$ sudo apt-get install dstat
<CrossFire> Reading package lists... Done
<CrossFire> Building dependency tree
<CrossFire> Reading state information... Done
<CrossFire> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<CrossFire> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<CrossFire>  ubuntu-release-upgrader-core : Depends: python3-distupgrade (= 1:0.220.6) but 1:0.220.7 is to be installed
<daftykins> do not paste.
<OerHeks> remove ubuntu-release-upgrader-core, and try again ?
<CrossFire> update-manager-core : Depends: ubuntu-release-upgrader-core but it is not going to be installed   still sending me to apt-get -f install and there it gives me the same error
<OerHeks> Yeah, keep installing something, ubuntu-release-upgrader-core broke it.
<OerHeks> CrossFire, where did you read to install ubuntu-release-upgrader-core?
<CrossFire> I didnt installed it installed by itself and now it stuck in there
<OerHeks> CrossFire, can you paste in paste.ubuntu.com the full output of: sudo apt-get update
<CrossFire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10215287/
<OerHeks> oke, now try again: sudo apt-get upgrade
<OerHeks> ( i wonder if backports causes this )
<CrossFire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10215307/
<ablest1980> anyway to improve my wireless internet connection on ubuntu?
<daftykins> ablest1980: use a cable
<OerHeks> CrossFire, oke, found it, i think the update from 14-2-2015 (today) caused this.
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/i386/python3-distupgrade
<OerHeks> please file a bug-report.
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<CrossFire> So It would be ubuntu-bug python3-distupgrade
<OerHeks> Yes.
<OerHeks> and CrossFire, sorry i got on the wrong path, i understood you installed that core yourself :-)
<CrossFire> Probably it wasnt intencionally tho Is there a way to force remove it?
<OerHeks> CrossFire, according to that launchpad page, the old version is removed from disk.
<OerHeks> so you get stuck there, i think.
<CrossFire> Maybe it could my sources?
<CrossFire> The sources list
<hikenboot> hi anyone know is there a way to search for a path I know on my system I have a chroot with the path "/home/user" but cant find it in my 10TB of used space any way to search for a subpath?
<daftykins> i can't follow your question
<daftykins> can you try again?
<hikenboot> yes somewhere on my hard drive i have a chroot folder no clue where it is or what its called but there is a path in that chroot  of "/home/user" or "/home/users"
<hikenboot> is there a way to search for the existance of that subpath?
<daftykins> find / -name "user"
<hikenboot> that would turn up thousands of hits can i search for find / -iname "/home/users"
<daftykins> i don't think you really get what chroots are, all it is is a path under / that you make look like /
<daftykins> you can search for whatever you like, go nuts!
<hikenboot> trust me I know what a chroot is...but I cant search for /path/somesubpath/ with the find command
<hikenboot> it errors out
<daftykins> it'll error on some paths the user can't read, sure
<solsTiCe> hi. I restarted unity (unity --replace) because it was frozen (because of intel driver). so now I have lost the global menu bar with app indicator. how do I bring it back ?
<daftykins> why not just restart?
<solsTiCe> because this is not windows. this is linux
<solsTiCe> in fact, the bar is there but not the indicators
<xangua> solsTiCe: did you try compiz --replace ¿
<solsTiCe> xangua: ok. that worked
<Kuwanger> How do I add exfat as an automounted filesystem for Ubuntu 12.04?
<daftykins> Kuwanger: as in you already have the two packages installed?
<stef1a> i installed ubuntu 14.10 on a thinkpad and it seems like there are some minor graphical problems, including characters sporadically not appearing in the terminal. help?
<daftykins> sporadically not 0o
<stef1a> ?
<daftykins> nevermind
<stef1a> in konsole it's okay, but there are still some occasional issues with the ubuntu ui
<stef1a> the native terminal app just doesn't print one character every other line or so
<Kuwanger> daftykins: Sorry.  To be more clear, it's an exfat microsd card and I'd like to show up in /media/usb?/
<Kuwanger> daftykins: And I have fuse exfat and the exfat utils installed.  The auto mount for vfat already works.  I presume the issue has something to do with fuse as the fstype is listed as fuseblk.
<Guest7811> I am having a issue with trying to fix the error after I run apt-get install mysql-workbench. Error message http://pastebin.com/MxpJMyLM
<Guest7811> Take a look at my repo http://pastebin.com/A1fBRC8f
<Guest7811> Does anyone have any recommendations please?
<Flannel> Guest7811: Please pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy mysql-workbench mysql-client mysql-client-5.5`
<Guest7811> Hold on
<Flannel> Guest7811: Take your time
<Flannel> Guest7811: I guess, while you're at it, `dpkg -l | grep mysql` in case you have one of the other mysql-client-* packages
<Guest7811> I typed this apt-get purge mysql-client-5.6 then this http://pastebin.com/8sjEqpgb
<Flannel> Guest7811: That's not what I asked for, and where did you think about purging?  Were the before pastebins before or after the purge?
<Guest7811> Hold on. I may fixed the issue.
<Flannel> Guest7811: Glad to hear it.
<Guest7811> Should I install mysql-common-5.6 or or this mysql-server-core-5.6
<Guest7811> Shoot
<stef1a> my network manager keeps popping up a password prompt on my login screen. how can i disable this?.. also, it keeps warning me about not having a valid CA certificate, even though i tell it not to warn me again
<Guest7811> Should I install mysql-common-5.6 or or this mysql-server-5.6
<Jasonrj> I followed a tutorial to setup fail2ban and one of the first steps was cp jail.conf jail.local but now I'm not so sure fail2ban is using the .local. Is there a way to see what .conf it is using? Sorry if this sounds totally like a newbie question because I am a newbie for sure.
<Guest7811> Which one should I install?
<Guest7811> apt-get install mysql-server-5.6 mysql-server-5.6 : Depends: mysql-client-5.6 (>= 5.6.19-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Guest7811> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nicomachus> hey guys, are there any programs to automatically organize music files? aka add artist, album, track title tags?
<nicomachus> would have to work for MP3 and FLAC
<Guest7811> flammel?
<nicomachus> !flammel
<Guest7811> It looks like mysql-workbench and mysql-client is causing a issue
<Guest7811> Fannel?
<mofi> hi
<nicomachus> Guest7811: are you recommending a program to me? or something else?
<mofi> hi
<Guest7811> I am trying to fix a conflict that is going on between trying to install mysql-server, mysql-client and mysql-workbench.
<nicomachus> hi mofi
<mofi> hi im trying to install aircrack but there is an error showing in terminal
<nicomachus> what is the error
<Flannel> Guest7811: Hi.  Since I'm not sure what your situation is anymore, please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get upgrade` and `dpkg -l | grep mysql` thanks.
<mofi> ok im repying
<mofi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mofi>  hspa-modem-dkms
<Guest7811> http://pastebin.com/cCpfQ5bK
<Guest7811> I am trying to install mysql-server, mysql-client and mysql-workbench.
<Flannel> Guest7811: 5.5 or 5.6?
<cfhowlett> mofi, aircrack was removed from ubuntu repos for good reason.  suggest you get support directly from the aircrack team
<bluesnow> Hi, I'm getting an odd error where sudo apt-get -f install is not working
<bluesnow> It says errors were encountered while processing: ...
<yguyut7> cfhowlett, why was it removed?
<bluesnow> the problematic packages are related to postgres the database
<bluesnow> I was trying to install postgres a while ago, but was unable to
<bluesnow> and now it's causing me problems when I try to install other things
<newbooter> Just had a system unable to boot after applying updates via software updater... yikes. Was able to recover, but what is the best strategy/app to implement backup/restore for Ubuntu?
<Guest7811> How do I find out what version?\
<Guest7811> How do I find out what version?
<Lisa1> fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/mmcblk0
<Lisa1>  However I can mount the SD Card and browse through the directories and partitions
<newbooter> Use the application Sytem Profiler and Benchmark
<Guest7811> The apt-get -f install is not fixing the issue
<mofi> hi friends can inform me how to restore the backup files of a mysql database?
<cfhowlett> mofi, yguyut7 it appears that aircrack-ng IS in the repos though.  ng is a fork of aircrack as aircrack development has been stopped by the upstream maintainer
<Flannel> Guest7811: I'm just asking you, would you rather have 5.5 or 5.6?
<newbooter> Menu -> System Tools -> System Profiler. That will tell you the version.
<Guest7811> 5.5
<Flannel> Guest7811: Alright.  Please stop trying extra commands, it's just making this more difficult to keep track of.
<Guest7811> Ok
<Guest7811> Flannel would like to take this to a private channel and it make it easer?
<Flannel> Guest7811: `sudo apt-get purge mysql-server-core-5.6` then `sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client mysql-workbench`
<Flannel> Guest7811: No, that's fine.  Just stop trying to purge things or install things, because it has the potential to invalidate the past pastebins you've given.
<Guest7811> I am awaiting for instructions.
<Flannel> Guest7811: `sudo apt-get purge mysql-server-core-5.6` and then `sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client mysql-workbench`
<Flannel> Guest7811: If you'd like, do the first one, pastebin it, I'll check, then we can do the second one after that.
<Flannel> Or you can just do them both, if the first doesn't error on you.
<dmigod> I'm having trouble installing drivers for my nvidea graphics card, It shows an integrted Intel graphics controller and an nvidea GF117M, Instructions on the internet doesn't seem to help, anyone knows how to do this?
<Guest7811> Hold on
<Guest7811> Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.5_5.5.41-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Flannel> Guest7811: Alright.  Do an `sudo apt-get clean` and then try the second one again.
<Guest7811> This command apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client mysql-workbench
<Flannel> Guest7811: Correct, after sudo apt-get clean
<Guest7811> Its telling me that its already installed.
<Guest7811> I could try apt-get -f install
<Guest7811> It's telling me that I could try apt-get -f install
<Flannel> Guest7811: Pastebin the output of the command (the second time)
<Guest7811> http://pastebin.com/UZR7HrHV
<ctrl-all> hey can someone help me whit one problem, i bought samsung np300e5a laptop last night, by default entering bios should be on f2 but i cant access anyway... no f2 no f10 f12 esc del :/ can someone help whit that?
<Flannel> Guest7811: Please pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.5 mysql-server`
<lotuspsychje> ctrl-all: try the ##hardware guys
<ctrl-all> lotuspsychje: ty. i will
<Guest7811> http://pastebin.com/f79xQEdK
<Flannel> Guest7811: alright, yeah, go ahead and do the -f install command.  It should fix it.
<Guest7811> Damn
<Guest7811> http://pastebin.com/yHd705L5
<Guest7811> More errors
<Guest7811> I have plenty of disk space available on the hd.
<Flannel> Huh.  That's strange.  You need to remove the config files from the -5.6 version.
<Guest7811> What command do you want me to type?
<Flannel> Guest7811: apt-get purge mysql-common-5.6
<Flannel> Guest7811: then try the install again
<Guest7811> I typed apt-get purge mysql-common-5.6 The following packages have unmet dependencies: mysql-server : Depends: mysql-server-5.5 but it is not going to be installe
<Guest7811> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)
<felice> E: Unable to locate package apt-get
<felice> E: Unable to locate package install
<PSGroup44> In the C Shell environment, I would like to source file1 parameter. How can I make files1 take the parameter?
<Guest7811> Flannel what do you want to next?
<lotuspsychje> felice: what are you trying to do exactly?
<felice> hehe, nothing , sry my mistake im trying to install apache2
<lotuspsychje> PSGroup44: maybe the ##programming guys can help you with that?
<Lisa1> Anyone who has encountered "Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/mmcblk0" ??
<lotuspsychje> Lisa1: wich device are you trying to open?
<Guest7811> Flannel?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Guest7811
<ubottu> Guest7811: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> !mysql | Guest7811 read also this maybe
<Lisa1> lotuspsychje, Its the Raspberry Pi :)
<Lisa1> OpenElec
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | Guest7811
<ubottu> Guest7811: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Guest7811> I already tried using gooegle for the past 90 mins.
<lotuspsychje> Guest7811: did you try the mysql channel?
<dmigod> I'm having trouble installing drivers for my nvidea graphics card, It shows an integrted Intel graphics controller and an nvidea GF117M, Instructions on the internet doesn't seem to help, anyone knows how to do this?
<Guest7811> They are going to refer me back to this channel since it may be a problem within ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> dmigod: what is your exact issue exactly?
<Lisa1> lotuspsychje, Any idea what Bad magic number means since I can browse into the partions and wade through directories otherwise ..
<dmigod> My resolution is low, 1300 x .. , and I suppose its because I haven't installed the drivers, and software centre shows no additional drivers either
<cfhowlett> dmigod, you checked the nvidia site??
<lotuspsychje> Lisa1: not sure sorry, any system logs show anything usefull?
<felice> hey guys, know any cisco or any chnl for networking people?
<yguyut7> Guest7811, are you trying to setup a website or something?
<lotuspsychje> dmigod: does your card have optimus?
<yguyut7> webserver
<dmigod> I did, and from what I understand I need nvidia 319 to be installed, I tried installing from the repos, but theres lots of stuff about bumblebee too, so I'm confused about it and doesnt really knwo how to check it either
<lotuspsychje> !alis | felice
<ubottu> felice: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<felice> errr still dun get it , sorry
<felice> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dmigod> lotuspsychje: its a dell inspiron 15 and the internet doesnt say anything about it supporting optimus and there arent any options on the bios either, when I try lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA     it doesnt list nvidea though
<felice> wait i got it
<felice> found cisco thx
<lotuspsychje> dmigod: doublecheck the website of your card, if it has optimus technology
<dmigod> lotuspsychje: ah will try again
<lotuspsychje> dmigod: if your card has optimus, you need nvidia-prime package
<dmigod> lotuspsychje: is there any way to check by installing bumblebee?
<cfhowlett> dmigod, it doesn't list nvidia?  then why are you trying to install nvidia driver?
<lotuspsychje> dmigod: bumblebee isnt good anymore, you need nvidia-prime (if your card has optimus)
<dmigod> cfhowlett:  lspci -v   lists nvidia though
<dmigod> lotuspsychje: ohh, thank you, that gives me one less thing to look into
<semitones> Why is Ubuntu mounting my USB drive read only?
<lotuspsychje> semitones: are you logged in as another user?
<semitones> not that i know of lotuspsychje
<semitones> I have an external hdd that ubuntu mounts correctly
<lotuspsychje> semitones: try gksudo nautilus to see if you can read/write
<semitones> and I have another laptop that mounts this usb drive correctly
<semitones> lotuspsychje, it says "file system is read only"
<lotuspsychje> semitones: what format is the drive in?
<semitones> fat32
<Guest7811> I removed all the mysql packages and deleted the /etc/mysql directory and I typed this apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client mysql-workbench
<lotuspsychje> semitones: it has not read/write protection button?
<semitones> no such button. I literally just plugged it into another laptop, wrote a new folder, and plugged it in here, where it mounts read only
<Guest7811> Errors were encountered while processing  /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.5_5.5.41-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lotuspsychje> semitones: did you try reformat the drive and test write?
<semitones> yes. gparted writes a new partition over it, but ubuntu still mounts read only
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> semitones: syslog or dmesg show drive errors maybe?
<semitones> not that i'm noticing. Maybe I should try mounting/umounting while watching syslog
<lotuspsychje> semitones: yes try a tail -f /var/log/syslog
<lotuspsychje> or dmesg realtime
<semitones> Feb 14 01:35:39 ma udisksd[2465]: Mounted /dev/sdd1 at /media/patrick/C6AD-5126 on behalf of uid 1000
<semitones> but it's still read only :/
<dmigod> I checked and my card is geforce 820M. and the nvidia site says its optimus enabled, and checking the nvidia site, it says my linux driver is 346 but I cant find one in the repos, is there something else I should use?
<semitones> can I try to force it to mount rw?
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | dmigod this one mate
<ubottu> dmigod this one mate: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | semitones
<ubottu> semitones: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<lotuspsychje> semitones: or check blkid or fstab
<dmigod> saw that, but I was thinking I had to install the 346 before installing prime
<lotuspsychje> dmigod: try prime first
<mbff> Hello! I just installed SerNet's samba4 and I am wondering how I configure init.d correctly
<dmigod> lotuspsychje: ok will do that, thank you
<semitones> lotuspsychje, i'm not seeing /dev/sdd1 in either blkid or fstab
<lotuspsychje> semitones: you could also test making a new user, see if you can mount write there
<lotuspsychje> semitones: other laptop is also ubuntu?
<semitones> lotuspsychje, why do you think the user is the problem? I am mounting another usb drive fine
<semitones> lotuspsychje, the other laptop is mac
<lotuspsychje> semitones: well thats the weird thing, your mac does read/write the drive
<lotuspsychje> semitones: after gparted format, your drive should show write anywhere
<Alpha-Omega> What's the difference between the Virtualbox package and the Virtualbox-4.3 package?
<Alpha-Omega> I'm I'm looking to install Virtualbox...
<Alpha-Omega> If*
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox | Alpha-Omega
<ubottu> Alpha-Omega: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.18-dfsg-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 15722 kB, installed size 59932 kB
<semitones> lotuspsychje, this is what happens when I plug it in: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10216923/
<semitones> this is what mount says: /dev/sdd1 on /media/patrick/C6AD-5126 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<doninferno> Can someone help me? I would like to build a media center with a Core2Duo E7400 is it possible?
<semitones> lotuspsychje, it looks like I can mkdir on it, as a normal user. I just can't make changes to it in nautilus???
<lotuspsychje> semitones: did you try gksudo nautilus
<lotuspsychje> !mythbuntu | doninferno
<ubottu> doninferno: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<semitones> semitones, haven't tried that yet. So confused about why nautilus thinks it's read only...
<plt> This is the entire output of all the errors http://pastebin.com/HaZ8jASh
<Alpha-Omega> !info virtualbox-4.3
<ubottu> Package virtualbox-4.3 does not exist in utopic
<Alpha-Omega> !info virtualbox-4.3 | Alpha-Omega
<ubottu> Alpha-Omega: please see above
<Alpha-Omega> ubottu: What is that telling me?
 * phunyguy looks up
<lotuspsychje> Alpha-Omega: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<phunyguy> Alpha-Omega: it means the specific package atom you are searching for doesn't exist.
<phunyguy> (not sure how it can be more specific)
<Alpha-Omega> Ok, haha.
<Bray90820> So I don't seem to have permissions to write files to my logical volume
<Bray90820> chmod777 doesn't even work
<doninferno> can anyone help me?
<k1l> see  dmesg if its mounted "read only" because of errors
<Bray90820> k1l: were you talking to me
<k1l> Bray90820: yes
<Bray90820> ok
<semitones> is it possible to ask cp how much has copied?
<Bray90820> k1l: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=L6CvKU1Z
<lotuspsychje> semitones: maybe try --verbose
<lotuspsychje> semitones: or -v
<coolstar> I just ordered a 128 GB SSD for my Linux laptop to replace my 16 GB SSD, which gives me space to install some more apps/games
<coolstar> any suggestions for good games/apps I should try out when it arrives?
<cfhowlett> coolstar, look in the software center.
<coolstar> wow, so many games... o.O
<cfhowlett> coolstar, chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<plt> I think the problem is unubtu broken package bug with Mysql-server and Mysql-workbench.
<plt> I fixed it
<sheena1> TJ- and Jordan_U: I don't have a CD, so cannot boot from CD. Not sure I even have a boot drive 2GB or smaller, I have an 8 gig, but that's it. IT's a complete usb, not with an sd card in it.
<Bray90820> what would be better for me to use for a drive that is gonna be used with samba jbod raid0 or logical volumes
<retro_laptop> Ay~
<retro_laptop> Whoops, wrong channel >.>
<ricardas2> haha
<retro_laptop> Would I need to use #lubuntu for support even if I've instaled the Ubuntu Unity desktop?
<retro_laptop> The Lubuntu wiki says there is no difference between Ubuntu and Lubuntu except the DE and it's apps
<cfhowlett> retro_laptop, true
<cfhowlett> retro_laptop, mostly true ...
<crocket> Mouse cursor jumps to a specific point very often.
<crocket> It started doing so minutes ago
<crocket> How can I fix it?
<crocket> Is it a software problem?
<crocket> Is it a hardware issue?
<crocket> It seems to be a hardware issue.
<ablest1980> anyone play cs on ubuntu
<Kuwanger> Hmm..figured it out.  Just had to add exfat to usbmount.conf.
<crocket> No...
<crocket> It's a software issue..!!!
<crocket> Damn it
<ablest1980> does adding more ram to my computer increase fps in video games?
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, more ram usually improves performance
<crocket> How can I debug the mouse cursor issue?
<ablest1980> ok
<zgorbyo> hi all
<zgorbyo> how can i make flash player appear in jack-patchage in order to real time process youtube audio?
<bazhang> zgorbyo, how is this related to ubuntu
<zgorbyo> sorry for poor ubuntu relation
<zgorbyo> i know here are lots of experts
<bosyi> how to rm result of 'ls | grep something' ?
<jamesd> bosyi: rm $( ls
<jamesd>  | grep something)
<jamesd> add -i  to rm for safety
<bosyi> thanks. now i will try it
<jamesd> bosyi: rm -i $( ls  | grep something)
<EriC^^> bosyi: what are you trying to do?
<EriC^^> ls | grep something is always a O.o
<bosyi> thnaks. all done right now
<bosyi> the mos interesting was key ' -i ' for rm
<EriC^^> yeah i use it with rm *~ -i
<EriC^^> incase i miss the ~ i dont wipe out the dir contents
<bosyi> do someone here use remmina for rdp connections? i have problem with buffer clipboard
<bosyi> psometimes it works, sometimes not
<bosyi> somitimes program fails so only ctrl+alt+f1 can help
<bosyi> afret ctrc+c
<bosyi> *after
<hhgeh> ...
<dmigod> I tried manualy instaling the nvidia drivers from the nvidia site and now I'm left with a blank screen, where do I start fixing it
<dmigod> *manually installing
<EriC^^> purge them
<EriC^^> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<EriC^^> dmigod: i mean uninstall them as per instructions provided by nvidia
<EriC^^> i think it's ./installer.sh --uninstall or something
<dmigod> I purged all my nvidia package and installed them as per the nvidia instructions
<dmigod> yes sh Nvidia... .run
<dmigod> now dpkg -l | grep nvidia shows nothing either
<dmigod> so how do I fix this or atleast get back to my previous state
<EriC^^> dmigod: is there a read me with the nvidia driver?
<EriC^^> cat the .run file and look for uninstall
<dmigod> ah I'll check if there is an uninstall
<ItsMeLenny> some recent update to do with X constantly freezes and/or reboots my computer, seems to happen when opengl stuff is running (3d games and youtube), and its not my graphics driver as i've tried multiple versions out
<ItsMeLenny> it's driving me insane, my computer has rebooted or needed to be rebooted more than 20 times today
<retro_laptop> AltGr+Sys Rq+K
<retro_laptop> Try that next time it happens
<ItsMeLenny> no key combo works
<ItsMeLenny> the keyboard stops responding
<retro_laptop> o-o
<ItsMeLenny> and that key combo wouldnt stop the reboot
<llutz> even if keyboard would work, altgr-sysrq-k will kill X but not fix the issue
<ItsMeLenny> i think xorg just updated, and now has no downgrade
<ItsMeLenny> i'll see whats available for prerelease, but that stuff is usually even more buggy
<kervala> hi there :)
<retro_laptop> hi :3
<retro_laptop> for general chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ItsMeLenny> rebooting
<kervala> I'm maintainer of a package published in USC but since some months the Canonical employee responsible of publishing the package on USC doesn't reply to my emails or feedbacks on my application feedback page :(
<kervala> so my customers are angry because there is a huge bug I fixed but the package is not updated :(
<kervala> please someone knows who I should contact ?
<kervala> I'm the maintainer of this package : https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/ryzom/
<ItsMeLenny> well the xorg update didnt at all fix the problem
<ItsMeLenny> any suggestions?
<ItsMeLenny> if not i'll just upgrade everything to prerelease
<sjamaan> Hi, I'm running Precise and just performed a simple "apt-get update; apt-get upgrade", and something broke
<sjamaan> Setting up procps (1:3.2.8-11ubuntu6.4) ...
<sjamaan> start: Job failed to start
<sjamaan> invoke-rc.d: initscript procps, action "start" failed.
<sjamaan> dpkg: error processing procps (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<littlebit> hi people, I'm trying to setup run a git cloned odoo7 on my Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS on a virtualenv. And when I try to run: python setup.py develop I get this as a result: https://bpaste.net/show/2eadf15b4af9
<sjamaan> It also complains about udev in the same manner, and running service udev start or service procps start both says the other isn't running
<littlebit> any ideas y, I get this error?
<sjamaan> dpkg-reconfigure says about both packages "is broken or not fully installed"
<sjamaan> How can this situation occur?  It's a clean server with no strange configuration
<sjamaan> littlebit: You probably need a development package like libsasl-dev
<littlebit> sjamaan: you probably mean "libsasl2-dev"
<sjamaan> Quite possible
<nessessary129> how to use root file manager?
<nessessary129> lucid
<nico__> ciao
<bibi-23> hello, I'm trying to make a special alias with arguments like "devbox project_name ssh" => "vagrant /home/user/projects/project_name ssh", how can I do that?
<cfhowlett> nessessary129, root file manager?
<nessessary129> got it
<nessessary129> sudo nautilus isn't it?
<cfhowlett> nessessary129, there is no "ROOT" file manager.  gksudo nautilus will grant superuser privilege ... "with great power ..."
<nessessary129> thanks
<cfhowlett> nessessary129, happy2help!
<sjamaan> error: "Invalid argument" setting key "kernel.kptr_restrict"
<sjamaan> aha, something broke
<sjamaan> This is in /etc/sysctl.d/10-kernel-hardening.conf, but not accepted by the kernel
<sjamaan> gtg
<xl3p04y> hi
<xl3p04y> what you are doing?
<madebymarkca> partying
<madebymarkca> what about you?
 * madebymarkca zzz
<cfhowlett> madebymarkca, stay on topic please.  chitchat = #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere
<madebymarkca> sorry, ok
<madebymarkca> was just replying to xl3 though :(
<cfhowlett> madebymarkca, noted   :)
<SamsaraSoup> I've get a fresh install of 14.10 on macbook pro and I'm experiencing regular crashes. Not sure how to go about fixing this? Any ideas welcome.
<madebymarkca> joined offtopic as well though
<cfhowlett> !mac | SamsaraSoup
<ubottu> SamsaraSoup: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<SamsaraSoup> cfhowlett, yep :)
<SamsaraSoup> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<SamsaraSoup> ubottu, yes your name kind of gave that away.
<ubottu> SamsaraSoup: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<madebymarkca> samsara, what do your logs say?
<madebymarkca> you getting full lock ups?
<SamsaraSoup> madebymarkca, yes full lock ups. Where can I see the logs?
<madebymarkca>  /var/log
<madebymarkca> is it a fresh install?
<hadifarnoud> what does the load average number mean? it's something between 0-1? sometimes is more than 1
<kjm> HI all
<madebymarkca> if it is a fresh install you might need to go into ubuntu software center > software sources > additional drivers
<madebymarkca> sometimes misses video depending on card
<kjm> bluetooth not working in ubuntu mate how to fix !!!
<SamsaraSoup> madebymarkca, yes it's a fresh install
<madebymarkca> Does work though, I have 14.04.1 on my imac :)
<SamsaraSoup> madebymarkca, I found this in the logs not sure if it's relevant? Feb 14 10:35:17 Patan kernel: [   21.080992] nouveau 0000:03:00.0: registered panic notifier
<madebymarkca> also have a copy on xubuntu on ppc
<Daghdha> How can i tell if a program on my system is from ubuntu repository? I have a program called transmission but i don't remember  if i installe dit myself or used a repository for the install. (Not on myself)
<madebymarkca> think the best thing to do would be to update things till next crash and then look at logs
<ikonia> Daghdha: apt-cache policy
<ikonia> Daghdha: it will show you the repo the package came from
<SamsaraSoup> madebymarkca, Ok, I'll keep an eye on the logs straight after next crash
<Daghdha> ok it's not in there
<madebymarkca> use software updater, sudo apt-get upgrade
<SamsaraSoup> madebymarkca, thanks for your input
<madebymarkca> no problem
<ikonia> Daghdha: "it's not in there" ? what do you mean
<Daghdha> SO i maybe just manually installed it.. somewhere in 2010
<madebymarkca> once you have it narrowed down you can probably punch in the error to google and get an answer or report it as a bug
<ikonia> Daghdha: apt-file search /path/to/binary
<SamsaraSoup> madebymarkca, good thinking
<ikonia> Daghdha: then veriyf that package with apt-cache policy
<paulpaul1076> hello, how do i make a bootable usb stick for windows on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> paulpaul1076, use windows tools to create windows stuff
<paulpaul1076> windows tools on ubuntu?
<paulpaul1076> what kind of windows tools does ubuntu have?
<cfhowlett> paulpaul1076, exactly.
<paulpaul1076> so there's no way to burn any iso to a usb on ubuntu if it's not ubuntu?
<madebymarkca> you can make iso's of all kinds paul
<tumbler_> hi guys ... what module should i buy to increase actual RAM on this MB
<tumbler_> http://support.hp.com/it-it/document/c00223155#AbT0
<cfhowlett> tumbler_, come on, man!  read the specs for yourself!
<winterchillz> DDR?
<winterchillz> Supports DIMM types: 184-pin DDR
<cfhowlett> tumbler_, better yet: ask HP for support.  it's
<tumbler_> winterchillz: DDR is DDR! or DDR"
<tumbler_> DDR2
<llorephie> paulpaul1076: dd if=/input/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M
<winterchillz> I assume it'd say 'DDR2' if it was ddr2
<winterchillz> as cfhowlett, best shot would be to ask HP support
<AlexPortable> When I put in a live usb with ubuntu, all I get is a blinking _ in the left bottom corner. Why is this?
<winterchillz> as * said*
<AlexPortable> 14.04 LTS
<winterchillz> AlexPortable, at which stage exactly are you getting this?
<AlexPortable> After pressing f8 and selecting live usb
<AlexPortable> I mean selecting usb as boot device
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, could be many things. EZ way to check: 1. md5sum the .iso      2. md5sum the usb
<AlexPortable> and if that's all fine? (I'm not at the pc atm)
<tumbler_> ok but what do i have to looks for?
<winterchillz> sounds like you're not getting to the grub screen at all, maybe try to re-make the USB
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, then the bios settings are suspect.  I'd guess a legacy/uefi issue
<tumbler_> *look
<AlexPortable> it's bios
<AlexPortable> E7400 processor or something
<winterchillz> something might have gone wrong during the creation
<AlexPortable> winterchillz: should the usb stick be fat or ntfs?
<anonymous_> hello
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, fat32
<anonymous_> can someone help me _
<winterchillz> anonymous_, shoot
<cfhowlett> !ask | anonymous_,
<ubottu> anonymous_,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anonymous_> i need nice tools to hack word press or some one who can help
<winterchillz> ehh.. lol
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, we're not helping you hack wordpress.  ask someone who does that kind of stuff
<madebymarkca> http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-PC3200-UNBUFFERED-NON-ECC-184-PIN/dp/B0009PAYY8/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt you want something like this
<madebymarkca> you might be able to find bigger sticks though
<madebymarkca> with the same specs
<madebymarkca> ddr, ddr2, and dd3 / sodimm are not the same to answer your question
<sennn> let's welcome linux 4.x
<winterchillz> they decided it will be 4.x?
<sennn> i guess
<winterchillz> or is the poll going that way?
<cfhowlett> !ot | please.  thanks.
<ubottu> please.  thanks.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sennn> and hope
 * winterchillz goes back to his corner
<AlexPortable> winterchillz: thanks
<newuser> how to save this page completely as it is ? http://www.spmcil.com/SPMCIL/UploadDocument/e-Book/MumbaiMintBook.html ---saving page source is of no help, also printing is not printing to pdf
<cfhowlett> newuser, file > save as > web page, complete
<newuser> cfhowlett: already tried it, not helping
<newuser> cfhowlett: ??
<cfhowlett> newuser, silence = I don't know.  sorry
<newuser> :(
<madebymarkca> you could try wget
<ikonia> newuser: what is the actual prooblem ?
<madebymarkca> or
<ikonia> saying "not working" doesn't help
<madebymarkca> if you just need a refrence
<madebymarkca> use a screenshot extension
<ikonia> it's a flash application
<madebymarkca> most of them scroll so you can get the whole page
<madebymarkca> oh wow
<ikonia> it's not a web page
<madebymarkca> thought it was just html5
<madebymarkca> probably can just save the swf
<madebymarkca> file
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> because the web page is wrapping the flash
<ikonia> it's not designed to be offline content
<newuser> ikonia: yes, its a flash, a document and I wana save it but its not getting saved anyhow, tried complete webpage save, including printing to pdf, also maff and unmht plugins for frefox but to no avail
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ikonia> newuser: you can't do it
<ikonia> it won't work
<newuser> alo tried wget, no use
<ikonia> it's designed as online content it's web wrapping flash
<madebymarkca> yes it is
<ikonia> they need to interact to get what you see on the page
<madebymarkca> but if you use view source
<madebymarkca> you should be able to get the path to the swf
<ikonia> it's not just the flash file
<madebymarkca> flash file
<madebymarkca> is .swf
<ikonia> so just getting the flash won't help
<newuser> so what to do ?
<ikonia> use it online
<madebymarkca> yes it well
<newuser> I tried downloading swf from source but its also not playing
<madebymarkca> if it's embedded in the swf you can dl the swf and run it
<newuser> anyway to save whole page as it is....like offline viewing it as if its playing online
<madebymarkca> if you do curl -s http://www.spmcil.com/SPMCIL/UploadDocument/e-Book/MumbaiMintBook.html
<cfhowlett> yep.  firefox > right click on the page, view page source, media
<madebymarkca> you can find the path to the swf that way
<cfhowlett> *** page info ***
<onla> the swf is /e-Book-files/FlipBook3DMain.swf
<newuser> but that swf is not playing or downloading
<newuser> I mean actual swf with content
<arash> hi
<arash> arash
<cfhowlett> newuser, true.  sorry.  wrong idea.
<arash> hi
<madebymarkca> then the swf is loading external content
<cfhowlett> arash, ask your ubuntu question
<madebymarkca> which means you are out of luck
<onla> you downloaded that FlipBook3DMain.swf and tried it with an external swf player?
<arash> why?
<arash> hello
<newuser> onla: no
<onla> http://www.spmcil.com/SPMCIL/UploadDocument/e-Book/files/FlipBook3DMain.swf
<arash> how are you?
<ikonia> arash: hello there, this channel is an ubuntu techncial support channel
<onla> wget that file
<cfhowlett> arash, this is ubuntu support as clearly stated in the channel topic.  if that's not your interest, please find a different channel.
<newuser> onla: it gets a swf in KB's which is not playable
<newuser> any more idea's/workarounds ?
<onla> whats KB's? I dont have a swf compatible player installed so I can't test
<ikonia> contact the site owner and explain you'd like an offline version
<arash> how to change Desktop environment?
<AlexPortable> arash: on the login screen click the thing behind your name
<newuser> any external swf player ?
<ikonia> flash is dead on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> newuser, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1701440&p=10529658#post10529658
<onla> gnash
<poee> hi I am trying to install last.fm scrobbler and getting this error lastfm-scrobbler : Depends: libavcodec53 (>= 6:0.8.3-1~) but it is not installable or libavcodec-extra-53 (>= 6:0.8.5) but it is not installable
<arash> most  the time my ubuntu cant open ntfs partition,thats accesible nicely from win8
<ikonia> poee: what happens if you try to install libavcodec53 directly
<newuser> what flash is dead on ubuntu ?? WHAT...
<onla> ok I try that with gnash.. I have just really slow internet so will take awhile
<ikonia> newuser: flash is dead on all linux
<newuser> alternatives ?
<cfhowlett> !flash | newuser
<ubottu> newuser: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<arash> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<arash> Failed to mount '/dev/sda6': Operation not permitted
<arash> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<arash> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<arash> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<poee> ikonia, no installation candidate
<ikonia> poee: so thats why it can't install it
<ikonia> it depends on package that is not available in the repos you are using
<amr> so this is a new problem, i just did an upgrade and my touchpad is now being detected as a keyboard...
<amr> even in dmesg
<poee> ikonia, it came from the medibuntu repos, but now thats unavailable. does anyone know an alternate
<ikonia> nope
<cfhowlett> medibuntu!?!  dead for quite some time now.
<arash> how can i solve this problem?
<cfhowlett> poee, ubuntu-restricted-extras might help
<onla> newuser: ok I get just white screen with gnash on that. Maybe it didnt work after all
<cfhowlett> arash, reboot to windows.  shut it down properly.
<amr> downgrade my kernel seemed to do the trick
<gaussblurinc_> hi... I would like to know something about hp pavilion dv4 1125nr, does anyone have experience with it?
<poee> cfhowlett, will try, thanks
<ikonia> gaussblurinc_: just ask the question
<antonio_> ciao
<newuser> onla: yes, only white screen
<newuser> using unmht plugin on firefox, I'm able to download the page but its again loading the flash online
<onla> maybe it is a wrong swf. Not sure how I could get the url to the right swf
<poee> cfhowlett, the packages are not in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<onla> newuser: maybe this flipbook3dmain is just the main cover page as it is also white
<newuser> no
<gaussblurinc_> is laptop hp pavilion dv4 1125nr reliable? is it really worth 200$ (one person sell it with this price)?
<cfhowlett> gaussblurinc_, ask ##hardware
<dsfdsdf> i'd rather probably go with used thinkpad myself than with that pavilion
<gaussblurinc_> dsfdsdf: which one thinkpad model you advise?
<onla> newuser: I got that url to that swf by trying to open that page with links2 text based browser which allows to save it file
<onla> so it is giving me the front page swf
<gaussblurinc_> cfhowlett: thanks!
<cfhowlett> gaussblurinc_, happy2help!
<newuser> onla: generally, flash or swf contains all the data in single file, if you have downloaded it then it must contain all the pages and not just the front page
<dsfdsdf> gaussblurinc_: if you want just a typical but reliable laptop get a t series, and if you want smaller one get x series, just look for them and try to get the best one you can find with good price
<dsfdsdf> i myself use a t60 and t420s
<gaussblurinc_> dsfdsdf: thanks!
<newuser> is this the cause ? http://www.3dpageflip.com/pageflip-3d-reader/ for swf not being playable
<newuser> anyone ?
<ablest1980> you need flashplayer
<newuser> hmm
<newuser> any good android emulator for ubuntu ?
<ablest1980> im not good at this i dont know
<newuser> I'm gonna try android 3dflip reader with swf
<newuser> on ubuntu
<ablest1980> swf is flash or shockwave
<ablest1980> http://get.adobe.com/shockwave/otherversions/
<koleoptero> swf is the acronym for shock wave flash
<ablest1980> yes
<newuser> link says for windows and mac only
<mysupper> hello
<ablest1980> hello
<mysupper> Today, I tried to install korean language pack and it worked greatly at default installation.
<BluesKaj> I thought flashplugin-installer would cover the flash file extensions like flv and swf
<ablest1980> get lightspark an alternitive flash player for linux from ubuntu software center
<mysupper> But, I wonder why unbuntu desktop distro obsoleted shift-space language transition key.
<newuser> I already have the flash tarball with me and installed it for mozilla
<MonkeyDust> newuser  you mean firefox
<newuser> yes
<ablest1980> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/ flashplayer for linux also
<MonkeyDust> mozilla is a company
<newuser> MonkeyDust: yes, for firefox
<ablest1980> maybe you need to restart your after installation
<ablest1980> browser^
<newuser> ablest1980: already restarted it several times, that swf is opening fine when opening it online but not when offline or from its saved version
<ablest1980> ubuntu software center has adobe flash player
<ablest1980> oh
<ablest1980> did you save swf to ubuntu
<ablest1980> are you able to download it?
<newuser> ablest1980: I don't know if its correct swf but http://www.spmcil.com/SPMCIL/UploadDocument/e-Book/files/FlipBook3DMain.swf
<felice> hey guys help me, my drive failed to mount
<felice> :(
<newuser> felice: its in working condition or dead ?
<felice> wat u mean? my drive just works fine on others computer (which is windows)
<swiftkey> Hello there
<felice> hey swift
<ablest1980> it because the swf is being streamed from a website
<swiftkey> I got connection refused on my ssh
<swiftkey> but I'm able to do outgoing ssh
<swiftkey> not incoming
<newuser> ablest1980: whats that site ? I can capture that stream ( if its possible)
<llutz> swiftkey: any sshd running/listening at all?
<swiftkey> using ubuntu 14.04 flashdrive
<swiftkey> http://pastie.org/private/klx7fulzoidkg3ekotbew
<swiftkey> according to that yeah
<ablest1980> i able to view the website but unable to download the swf
<felice> brb
<newuser> whats the link ? ablest1980
<TJ-> swiftkey: *incoming* SSH requires a running SSH daemon listening on port 22, and suitable firewall allow rules, and possibly port forwarding config on any external routers
<ablest1980> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<MonkeyDust> swiftkey  don't hit the enter key too often, it's getting a headache
<llutz> swiftkey: its bound to localhost, check sshd_config
<ikonia> I think we've taken this website/flash thing far enough
<ikonia> talk to the site owner if you want an offline version
<ikonia> we are moving beyond the scope of ubuntu
<newuser> ablest1980: not adobe but that flipbook3dmain swf
<ablest1980> http://www.spmcil.com/SPMCIL/UploadDocument/e-Book/files/FlipBook3DMain.swf
<newuser> ikonia: hmm,  its sad, getting the job not done that too with advance users like you all
<swiftkey> http://pastie.org/private/wr07l49dedoea985ryn0q
<swiftkey> Which should I edit here? I'm sorry I'm not really into this
<m1dnight_> guys, i'm having an issue with my display. Whenever it goes into sleep mode ubuntu disconnects it (as if I were to actualyl disconnect it), so when i wake up my pc frmo screensaver I have to manually re-attach it
<llutz> swiftkey: make it #ListenAddress *
<llutz> swiftkey: that will bind it to all available ifaces
<swiftkey> Okay hold on
<ablest1980> newuser sorry i cant help you but stick maybe someone else may be able too
<llutz> swiftkey: restart ssh after that
<ablest1980> stick around*
<newuser> ablest1980: :(
<swiftkey> Still the same
<swiftkey> cannot ssh
<Xinos> Hello everyone!
<Xinos> ░░░░░░░░▄▀▀████████▀██████▄▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░░
<Xinos> ░░░░░░▄▀░▄▀░░▄▄▄▄▄░▀▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▄▄░▀▄░░░░
<Xinos> ░░░░▄▀░░▀░▄▄▀░░░░░▀█▄░░░▄▀▀▀▀▄▀▀░░█░░░
<Xinos> ░░░▄▀░░░░▄▀░▄███▀▀▄░▀░░█░▄▄▄▄▄░░▄▄█▄░░
<Xinos> ░▄▀░░▄▀▀▄░░▀▀░▄▀▀▀██░░░██▀▀▀░▀▀░▀▀▀██▄
<cfhowlett> Xinos, find somewhere else to play
<Xinos> No!
<Xinos> Fuck you
<Xinos> :]
<cfhowlett> ikonia, :)
<felice> back
<amr> anyone here have any luck getting fan control working with an hp laptop? specifically i have a spectre 13-3010-ea
<cartwright> cfhowlett: kick rocks
<pauled> Hi, anyone know a good alternative to the good ShareX ? to upload file or video in different host?
<worldweb> hey guys
<worldweb> how are ya
<worldweb> add me up at http://twitter.com/l33t_hacker
<worldweb> :)
<cfhowlett> worldweb, no spam please
<worldweb> Follow Us ubuntu fan http://twitter.com/l33t_hacker
<cfhowlett> !spam | worldweb, stop.
<ubottu> worldweb, stop.: Please don't spam
<MonkeyDust> worldweb  wrong channel
 * worldweb brb
 * worldweb follow me at http://twitter.com/l33t_hacker 
 * worldweb just need some friend follower
<cfhowlett> worldweb, stop trolling this channel.  stop violating the rules.  "friends" don't do that..
<Guest85515> Hello! I have asked this question on the Ubuntu forums, but nobody answered so far, so I'll try here. Here is it: "Yesterday I wanted to add an app to the startup menu, and I noticed that there are two instances that weren't there before: GPG Password Agent and SSH Key Agent.  I didn't install those, and I read it has something to do with passwords. Is that part of the Ubuntu system, that installed with some update and is it safe
<mario__> ciao
<schoppenhauer> hello. do the "generic" x86 kernels of ubuntu have PAE support?
<mario__> hello
<mario__> hello
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<MonkeyDust> mario__  it works, we see you
<no_gravity> Hello! A friend of mine has a problem: after starting her laptop from hybernation this morning, it said her password is wrong. then it did not let her enter a new password. then she shut it off. now when booting it comes up with "operating system not found". Any ideas how she can go about this?
<MonkeyDust> no_gravity  using a live dvd or usb, do you have access to desk with ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> disk*
<no_gravity> MonkeyDust: im on the phone with her. she has no cd.
<MonkeyDust> no_gravity  so it's indirect support?
<no_gravity> MonkeyDust: yup
<wiehan> how to I mount a single RAID partition (only one hard drive survived), I want to access the data on there
<no_gravity> MonkeyDust: guess she has to find a linux cd or there is no way to go about this.
<ObrienDave> or a live USB
<no_gravity> yes
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, I have at least one UbuntuSB within arms reach at all time and usually carry two.
<ObrienDave> only two? ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, 11 more in a drawer, but I'd have to cross the room ...
<ObrienDave> LOL
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, "be prepared"
<ObrienDave> yea, that reminds me I need to make a current USB stick. "Sir, YES Sir" ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, get on it!
<dubbear> Is there a way to fool the "who" command ?
<ObrienDave> you mean "whois"?
<MonkeyDust> dubbear  define "fool"
<dubbear> when i type who on my ubuntu server
<dubbear> i get a list of users
<ThePendulum> I accidentally full-screened my console, what was the command for that again? :P
<ThePendulum> luckily I full-screened IRC
<MonkeyDust> ThePendulum  F11
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: I don't know what I was doing wrong the last 5 times I tried that
<ObrienDave> dubbear, that would be better answered in #ubuntu-server
<ThePendulum> OH
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: I had a plate holding down the ctrl key, didn't notice
<dubbear> ObrienDave: ok thanks =)
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, picture!
<ThePendulum> cfhowlett: of the plate on my control key?
<MonkeyDust> ThePendulum  normal screen again?
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, also... food near the keyboard ... BAD
<ObrienDave> liquid is MUCH worse, trust me ;P
<ThePendulum> cfhowlett: It does get nasty, but I have more dust and hairs in my keyboard than food in particular
<MonkeyDust> not to mention unskilled users
<ThePendulum> might as well throw food in
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, ewwwwwwwwwwwwww ...
<ThePendulum> cfhowlett: I had this exact keyboard that I threw candle wax over :(
<ThePendulum> It still worked, but it felt like I was typing on rubber
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, I believe you just earned the "TMI" award; Too Much Info
<ThePendulum> cfhowlett: I thought I kept the contents of my keyboard quite limited in regards to TMI
<ObrienDave> tortilla soup does wonders for a laptop keyboard. still picking pieces out 2 years later LOL
<ThePendulum> I can barely keep the same keyboard for years
<ThePendulum> They usually work, but I just feel like getting another one
<ThePendulum> I recently got one I once had before though, those Rapoo Blades are just too good
<ThePendulum> They're half the size of any other keyboard yet the keys are some 1.5 times as big
<ThePendulum> It's just very efficient at being what it is
<ObrienDave> you can send unneeded keyboards my direction ;P
<wiehan> how can I recover data from a broken down RAID1
<neure> hi
<neure> which ubuntu packages i need to fix these: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL -lfreetype -ljpeg -lpng -lz
<ObrienDave> wiehan, seems to me you can get a single drive docking station and read the drive directly
<wiehan> ObrienDave, I have booted in a live system rescue environment.
<wiehan> ObrienDave, the problem is with mounting it
<ObrienDave> ok, beyond my knowledge
<netcrash> Hello, how can I control volume in openbox, volumeicon is only allowing me to mute/unmute laptop keys aren't helping increasing the base volume, only works in vlc, any ideas?
<no_gravity> The computer of a friend of mine has Ubuntu and boots with "operating system not found". Now she booted into an Ubuntu CD. How can she get into a terminal? Im with her on the phone. But Im not familiar with Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> no_gravity, have her get her ubuntu USB, boot it up and backup her data.
<no_gravity> She managed to get into a terminal!
<ObrienDave> \o/
<no_gravity> How can she check if her hard disk is still alive?
<cfhowlett> no_gravity, nope.  FIRST PRIORITY is backup the data.
<BluesKaj> no_gravity, if she has terminal the hdd is still alive
<no_gravity> BluesKaj: she booted from a cd
<no_gravity> ill tell her to try "fdisk -l"
<BluesKaj> no_gravity, ok tell her to run fdisk -l
<BluesKaj> hehe
<no_gravity> BluesKaj: hmmm.. fdisk -l came back empty.
<no_gravity> strange
<no_gravity> shouldnt it at least show the cd drive?
<BluesKaj> no_gravity, df -h /
<BluesKaj> ?
<MonkeyDust> it's sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l
<no_gravity> jester-: oh! get it. damn ubuntu :)
<ObrienDave> *bites tongue*
<MonkeyDust> no_gravity  the reason why you say "d**", is why linux is so safe
<eni> hello i used once a graphical tool for setting multiple desktops easily.. any idea what that tool's name is?
<BluesKaj> no_gravity, it still should given permission denied without sudo
<MonkeyDust> eni  arandr?
<ObrienDave> eni workspace-switcher?
<eni> MonkeyDust, yes. thanks.
<eni> ObrienDave, arandr. :)
<no_gravity> "sudo fdisk -l" came back empty too.
<MonkeyDust> no idea why i know that... never needed/used it myself
<no_gravity> she is not sure she gets the right "-" though because keyboard layout is not in her language.
<jirido> Hi. Is guake it's own terminal
<jirido> If i may ask :)
<ObrienDave> you may ask :P
<no_gravity> how can she change her keyboard layout to german in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> no_gravity, try,  df
<no_gravity> BluesKaj: ok
<jirido> I would like to figure out a way to open links in guake..
<no_gravity> BluesKaj: hmm... cow,udef,tmpfs,dev/sr0,dev/loop0,tmpfs,none,none.
<no_gravity> is the hd one of those?
<no_gravity> but df probably shows the mounted devices right? the hd is probably not mounted.
<jirido> So if someone whome knows something knows something.. Im intrested on this fine valentines day :)
<no_gravity> why on earth does fdisk -l come back empty?
<cfhowlett> no_gravity, because it needs SUDO
<felice> jirido: u got gf?
<cfhowlett> felice, jirido #ubuntu-offtopic
<jirido> Girlfriend.. ?
<no_gravity> cfhowlett: she did "sudo su" meanwhile.
<felice> errr sry "(
<felice> :(
<no_gravity> cfhowlett: "sudo fdisk -l" came back empty too.
<BluesKaj> no_gravity, df should show the hdd partitions like /dev/sda1
<cfhowlett> no_gravity, ah.  missed it.
 * worldweb back http://twitter.com/l33t_hacker , is sad no one following my twitter
<no_gravity> BluesKaj: yeah. but there is none. hd gone?
<jirido> felice: Dont be sad .. Give me a hug sweet girl :)
<no_gravity> still confused about fdisk -l showing nothing.
<cfhowlett> worldweb, you've been warned repeatedly: stop spamming this channel
<felice> but im guy -_-
<BluesKaj> no_gravity,  can't be sure
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jirido> felice: Ahh but it' dosn't matter i wount get a boner i promise
<cfhowlett> jirido, stop it immediately
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | jirido
<ubottu> jirido: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<felice> yea stop it
<theptr> hi is it possible to have a external desktop from an ubuntu so i want to get my ubuntu desktop on my windows computer . because i use a ubuntu desktop @ home and windows @ work
<jirido> Stoped it!
<jirido> Happy valentine anyway
<felice> can i know why i must be root to copy n paste files into my htdocs xampp?
<cfhowlett> theptr, you want to connect to ubuntu @home from windows @work?
<theptr> cfhowlett, yes
<no_gravity> "lsblk" gives sr0 and loop0. guess that is the cdrom?
<ObrienDave> sr0 is cdrom
<no_gravity> ok
<theptr> cfhowlett, its a ubuntu desktop 14.04lts
<cfhowlett> theptr, ssh would be the ubuntu tool, not sure what the windows tool would be
<no_gravity> so i guess her hd is dead or disconnected.
<ObrienDave> most likely disconnected
<MonkeyDust> theptr  is this useful http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Remote_Access_to_the_Ubuntu_Linux_Desktop#Accessing_a_Remote_Ubuntu_Linux_Desktop_using_Vinagre
<theptr> cfhowlett, normally when i want to go on the windows @ work i use a rdp session on my ubuntu Desktop
<no_gravity> ok thanks everybody!
<cfhowlett> theptr, so .. problem solved?
<theptr> MonkeyDust, thats a linux package but the client is a windows 8
<theptr> cfhowlett, not really no
<MonkeyDust> theptr  better ask in ##windows, then, i guess
<theptr> MonkeyDust, i already did few days ago they say beter ask in #ubuntu but im gonna give it a try again
<theptr> MonkeyDust, anyway thanks for the help and your time :)
<theptr> cfhowlett, thanks for the help and time :)
<MonkeyDust> theptr  on the ubuntu side, "allow remote connection" must be enabled
<cfhowlett> theptr, happy2help!
<theptr> MonkeyDust, okay gonna check that
<felice> how chown command works?
<MonkeyDust> felice  chown user:group
<felice> aww ok thx
<k9ss> Can anyone tell me what the background/wallpaper that is loaded AFTER the grub but BEFORE the login screen?
<felice> u mean the purple 1?
<k9ss> Well, maybe.  I'm running a flavor of Ubuntu
<k9ss> I get the grub, then a splash screen, then the login screen
<k9ss> I cannot find that splash screen anywhere to make a change
<OerHeks> k9ss, how do we tell, what flavor?
<k9ss> caine.  I asked a similar question last night.  I can't find an IRC for Caine and can't find the answer anywhere.
<Y8K> check his breath
<MonkeyDust> k9ss  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<OerHeks> k9ss, we don't know. we only support ubuntu.
<k9ss> ubuntu 14
<k9ss> .04.1
<Y8K> move along citizen
<OerHeks> no Cain.
<MonkeyDust> k9ss  paste the outcome here
<OerHeks> We can say something, but it is not going to work, you see.
<k9ss> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<k9ss> I can't be that hard my mind hurts.
<k9ss> *It
<cfhowlett> k9ss, no paste = no help
<OerHeks> good luck k9ss
<k9ss> I just pasted..
<Y8K> thats a PITA
<OerHeks> CAINE (Computer Aided INvestigative Environment) is an Italian GNU/Linux live distribution, not ubuntu, so our answer does NOT match.
<ObrienDave> !helpful | Y8K
<k9ss> DOes ubuntu boot similarly?
<cfhowlett> k9ss, caine is not supported here.  you need to seek support from them.  not an ubuntu problem
<k9ss> okie dokie
<Y8K> :)
<ObrienDave> !behelpful | Y8K
<ubottu> Y8K: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<pentarex> hey guys  i have a question... why my newly installed ubuntu cannot get na ipv4 address i disabled ipv6 but now when i type ifconfig i cannot see any ip address
<SamsaraSoup> !mac | SamsaraSoup
<ubottu> SamsaraSoup, please see my private message
<ObrienDave> anyone know the easy fix for XFCE booting to blank screen? not nomodeset ;P
<jatt> xfce doesn't boot to a blank screen per default did you change something?
<OerHeks> pentarex, SamsaraSoup typed mac, that gives me the idea too, does your router have a MAC filter?
<ObrienDave> someone else did. he's in #xubuntu
<pentarex> OerHeks i have fixed it... in /etc/network/interface eth0 was missing
<OerHeks> is it in the list or does it need approval?
<OerHeks> oh oke
<SamsaraSoup> I want to clone the hard drive using Ubuntu but the only software I can find is clonezilla which seems to be command line only. Any other recommendations?
<ObrienDave> clonezilla live
<marcel__> does ubuntu 14 have WUBi for windows?
<ObrienDave> yes it does, NO we won't support WUBI here
<MonkeyDust> marcel__  wubi is for windows, but it's no real installation
<marcel__> thank you
<ObrienDave> WUBI needs to die a slow, painful death ;P
<cfhowlett> marcel__, wubi *will* break ubuntu 14.*
<SamsaraSoup> ObrienDave, thanks :)
<ObrienDave> SamsaraSoup, welcome
<DrGrov> Installed KDE yesterday on 14.04 LTS. Have gotten this error now and wonder how to update the locale? Or any thoughts on what might be the issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10223062/
<Cezikos> How can I change dns cache lifetime to permament?(bind dns)
<felice> su and sudo diff pass?
<MonkeyDust> felice  su means switch user, sudo gives root permissions
<fizlik> hello
<fizlik> someone to help me something about ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ask | fizlik,
<ubottu> fizlik,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> fizlik  let's hear it
<fizlik> i have prob with connecting to my coduo server
<fizlik> EXE_TIMEOUT error message
<MonkeyDust> what's coduo?
<fizlik> call of duty united offensive game
<MonkeyDust> charming name
<cfhowlett> fizlik, exe is windows stuff - not ubuntu
<fizlik> no
<fizlik> i have linux dedicated on ubuntu
<felice> MonkeyDust, Yes
<fizlik> game installed on widows
<fizlik> server is ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> fizlik  start from the beginning, what brings you here, what have you tried and what goes wrong
<cfhowlett> !steam | fizlik
<ubottu> fizlik: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<fizlik> i installed coduo_lnxded on my ubuntu
<fizlik> and started all perfectly
<c3mm> hi guys
<c3mm> i get an error . it says " Ops something went wrong about extensions" it keeps happening even if i deleted all of extensions of gnome. What should i do ?
<fizlik> but when i want to connect on that server from another comp i get error EXE_TIMEOUT
<fizlik> i i get disconnected from server
<MonkeyDust> c3mm  when you are doing what, exactly?
<felice> is it possible to check how many time system call generated?
<c3mm> i was on firefox and i would be downloading a video with video downloadhelper , then suddenly that happened
<fizlik> no steam game
<c3mm> i deleted all extensions of gnome and also firefox
<ObrienDave> purge firefox and reinstall
<c3mm> is it about firefox or gnome ?
<c3mm> i couldnt get it yet
<MonkeyDust> c3mm  depends on what causes the messages
<c3mm> the error only says that , there is an error about extensions but belongs to what ?
 * worldweb need follower at http://twitter.com/l33t_hacker . add me up guys
<MonkeyDust> !spam | worldweb
<ubottu> worldweb: Please don't spam
<worldweb> i told u
<fizlik> i think this prob is about ssh_config but i dont know how to configure
<worldweb> see you'r ubuntu ceo
<worldweb> wait i paste what he said
<worldweb> he move to redhat
<worldweb> which mean AstaraOS
<worldweb> wait don't ban me
<worldweb> let him explain himself
<worldweb> i am searching my video archive
<s1991> Hello, I installed ubuntu alongside windows 8, but whenever I start pc windows 8 automatically starts without show dual screen
<worldweb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj4uYEUq9Vs
<worldweb> there
<worldweb> play this video
<BluesKaj> s1991, most likely uefi correct ? so where did ubiquity install grub ?
<worldweb> there i hired ubuntu to redhat
<worldweb> play it
<s1991> BluesKaj: I didn't get what your saying
<BluesKaj> !uefi | s1991
<maps_> Hello. I've just installed Ubuntu Server and then installed Ubuntu-Desktop but my resolution is set to 640x480 and I can't change it. xrandr tells me that that resolution is minimum, current and maximum. How can I fix this?
<ubottu> s1991: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
 * worldweb are u stupid fuck , i paste that twitter because there is alot of free cookies , have u heard AstaraOS open to public and xWindow Microsoft 10 and xWindow 2012 Server r2 is free , the license is there man , this moron don't even want to see
<MonkeyDust> worldweb  are you a bot?
<dupingping> hi
<maps_> Hello. I've just installed Ubuntu Server and then installed Ubuntu-Desktop but my resolution is set to 640x480 and I can't change it. xrandr says that is the maximum resolution. xrandr also states FAILED TO GET SIZE OF GAMMA. How can I fix this?
<worldweb> no i am not
<s1991> BluesKaj: now, I have installed, is there any way to put show dual screen now
<MonkeyDust> worldweb  then stop
<worldweb> i am owner of redhat
<worldweb> yohanes patra
<worldweb> ure all should using AstaraOS instead of backdoored kernel
<worldweb> and app stupid
<worldweb> man ure really moron
<worldweb> you didn't get that message from you'r ceo
<worldweb> is me that hired ubuntu to redhat
<fizlik> anyone
<maps_> Hello. I've just installed Ubuntu Server and then installed Ubuntu-Desktop but my resolution is set to 640x480 and I can't change it. xrandr says that is the maximum resolution. xrandr also states FAILED TO GET SIZE OF GAMMA. How can I fix this?
<fizlik> somebody check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2265272&p=13228198#post13228198
<SchrodingersScat> fizlik: did you install openssh-server ?
<maps_> Hello. I've just installed Ubuntu Server and then installed Ubuntu-Desktop but my resolution is set to 640x480 and I can't change it. xrandr says that is the maximum resolution. xrandr also states FAILED TO GET SIZE OF GAMMA. How can I fix this?
<fizlik> no
<fizlik> apt-get install openssh
<fizlik> ?
<SchrodingersScat> !info openssh-server | fizlik: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ubottu> fizlik: sudo apt-get install openssh-server: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6p1-8 (utopic), package size 356 kB, installed size 1099 kB
<fizlik> thx
<OerHeks> maybe a good start to read fizlik https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/initial-server-setup-with-ubuntu-14-04
<SchrodingersScat> fizlik: I'm not familiar with exe_timeout though, is that an error from your game server or your ssh?
<tonikt> Hi. How do I make my laptop with 14.04.1 LTS to not go into a sleep mode after I close the lid at the login screen?
<kk0710> Hey guys.  I have a desktop I built last year for school, that I never used.  I graduated and have decided I want to use it as a media server and possibly gaming machine.  It has a phenom II quad core processor.  My first question is, should I stick with the class ubuntu server with PLEX?  Also, if I decide to make it a gaming PC as well I will need to upgrade the video card, any links to info on great midrange video cards that work well wi
<kk0710> th ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> kk0710  most nvidias will run on well on ubuntu, for further info ask in #hardware
<pavlos> tonikt, you could go to system settings | power and change the behavior when lid is closed
<BluesKaj> err scuse the reptition
<kk0710> Anyone know how well Steam is progressing on ubuntu?  I mean if I'm never going to game on ubuntu it might be moot
<SchrodingersScat> kk0710: they have a selection of games, can browse them and see how well you'd like living in ubuntu-steam world
<kk0710> SchrodingersScat, is there any indication of it progressively getting better?
<maps_> Hello. I've just installed Ubuntu Server and then installed Ubuntu-Desktop but my resolution is set to 640x480 and I can't change it. xrandr says that is the maximum resolution. xrandr also states FAILED TO GET SIZE OF GAMMA. How can I fix this?
<SchrodingersScat> kk0710: what problems are you concerned with?  Most issues would be game to game, the steam client is about as steam as on windows.
<johnson5> I have encountered a very severe problem.
<johnson5> I am extremely depressed.
<johnson5> Is there anybody whose depressed here?
<OerHeks> tonikt, this looks promissing, install dconf , and see dconf read /org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/power/lid-close-battery-action 'nothing' dconf read /org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/power/lid-close-ac-action 'nothing' dconf read /org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/power/idle-dim false
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/473037/how-to-permanently-disable-sleep-suspend
<kk0710> SchrodingersScat, I apologize, I am a little outdated.  I was under the impression steam on linux was an experimental thing and the games were limited?
<johnson5> is there any channel made and fine-tuned for those who suffer from depression?
<BluesKaj> johnson5, just state your issue with ubuntu, if you have one
<OerHeks> tonikt, to be exactly http://askubuntu.com/a/473104
<johnson5> BluesKaj; when will systemd be infused into ubuntu?
<OerHeks> 16.04 maybe.
<BluesKaj> it's already default on 15.04 if you want it to be
<OerHeks> we confused him BluesKaj
<SchrodingersScat> kk0710: well, sure there's less games ported, if they're missing one you need then you probably won't be happy with a transition to buntu.  Otherwise there's an ok handful of games, and they seemed relatively hopeful about future advancements (last I heard)
<ObrienDave> i'm easily confused;P
<chrisss123456> hey guys anyone have experience installing MS office on wine?
<chrisss123456> i've tried several versions, and it always cuts midway through the installation with "encountered an error during setup"
<ObrienDave> chrisss123456, ask in #winehq
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, I'm running systemd on 15.04 on my laptop
<kk0710> SchrodingersScat, hmm maybe I'll just pick up a gtx 960 or 970 they should be more than enough for gaming and should work well with ubuntu
<chrisss123456> ObrienDave: alright, ill go there. thanks!
<OerHeks> Did you check the winehq database or the playonlinux scripts?
<OerHeks> chrisss123456 ^
<chrisss123456> OerHeks: not sure about that, but the only solution ive found on places is to delete everything and start over. what do you mean by the wine databse?
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jhutchins> chrisss123456: The same group also produces crossover office, which is a commercial product specifically aimed at running Office on Linux.
<jhutchins> chrisss123456: Most people find libre/openoffice to be a better solution.
<chrisss123456> jhutchins: that is a possibility but i was just trying to do it via wine. getting help on #winehq now though :)
<dc_> hi guys i keep getting this error . why ?   i.imgur.com/goF3JV5.jpg?1
<fizlik> SchrodingersScat same problem cant connect
<SchrodingersScat> !details | fizlik
<ubottu> fizlik: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<dc_> hi guys i keep getting this error . why ?   i.imgur.com/goF3JV5.jpg?1
<fizlik> cant connect to the call of duty united offensive linux dedicated server
<fizlik> EXE_TIMEOUT Error
<fizlik> server working a can see it on the master list
<sruz25> heyo, so apparently parted is in some old version that can't even into creating ntfs partitions? How so? (I was trying mkpartfs, and it said it's not yet supported). And how come gparted can do it?
<teward> fizlik: is that error server side or is that error at the endpoint game clients
<tonikt> OerHeks: thx, I have dconf, but none of the commands you mentioned returns anything
<fizlik> game client
<teward> fizlik: also, that suggests that you're needing an executable that doesn't exist, or such, and unless this 'server' is designed to run on LInux you're going to have problems
<dc_> hi guys i keep getting this error . why ?   i.imgur.com/goF3JV5.jpg?1
<fizlik> game is installed on windows platform server is on ubuntu
<teward> fizlik: ah, okay, that's not an Ubuntu problem, then, you have to reach out to support staff for that game (probably a forum)
<sruz25> 'apt-cache show parted' gives version 2.319-ubuntu1
<fizlik> server is runned
<fizlik> working fine
<fizlik> no i think this is about sshd_config
<tonikt> pavlos: but this works only when a user is logged in. I need to set it for the login screen
<fizlik> if i install openssh-server do i need to install openssh-client?
<Jardayn> yo guys
<Jardayn> i deleted my SSL private key
<Jardayn> I'm trying to restore it with foremost, but dont understand how to edit the foremost.conf to add the .key file extension
<Jardayn> can anyone assist please/
<satana> hallo
<fizlik> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Jardayn> fizlik, what else do i need to say?
<fizlik> listen server work fine
<Jardayn> o_O
<Jardayn> #	gif	y	155000000	\x47\x49\x46\x38\x37\x61	\x00\x3b
<fizlik> i just cant connect to the machine
<Jardayn> i dont understand wtf is this
<Jardayn> ah okay
<Jardayn> i thought you wanted to help me
<fizlik> :)
<ObrienDave> Jardayn, usually comments directed to you begin with your nick
<Jardayn> yeah
<Jardayn> sometimes they dont
<Jardayn> and i couldn't miss my chance
<ObrienDave> this is true
<Jardayn> maybe you can help me?
<ObrienDave> i know nothing about SSL keys, sorry
<fizlik> someone please tell me or sent me the best way to configure sshd_config
<Jardayn> it's about ubuntu
<Jardayn> and file restoration
<Jardayn> not SSL keys
<MonkeyDust> Jardayn  try to put your question in 1 line, it's easier to read and repeat
<Jardayn> Deleted .key file, want to restore it. But don't know how. Help me please
<ObrienDave> *bites tongue*
<Jardayn> Yes i am an idiot. I know
<Jardayn> i thought the CSR was the private key, so i kept it
<backbox> ol[a
<ObrienDave> backbox, Greetings & Welcome
<backbox> oi
<kk0710> anyone here picked up a gtx 970?
<backbox> joiner #unbuntu
<fizlik> check this with image of problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2265272&p=13228198#post13228198
<MSA_> help me please
<SchrodingersScat> fizlik: one suggestion online points to editing your config_mp.cfg to have a longer timeout
<MSA_> i have elementary os
<MSA_> right mouse dont work
<SchrodingersScat> !elementary | MSA_
<ubottu> MSA_: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<MSA_> they dont answer
<MSA_> ((
<MSA_> how to i fix it ??
<fizlik> client side
<fizlik> SchrodingersScat timeout "9999999999"
<ObrienDave> that's like 100 years LOL
<ObrienDave> 317 years is closer ;P
<SchrodingersScat> at least we won't see anymore timeouts
<ObrienDave> this is true
<frib> i have an ubuntu usb made with unetbootin that boots fine on my old laptop but seems ignored on my new laptop, why might that be happening?
<frib> i think the new one uses some new uefi technology thing but it's just an idea, im not sure if that's the problem
<ObrienDave> will the new one boot from another USB?
<Tomato_> hey guys
<ObrienDave> frib, probably a UEFI setting you need to set
<frib> i found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/257479/ubuntu-wont-boot-from-a-usb-on-my-windows-8-laptop
<Tomato_> how do I make a desktop shortcut for something? Everytime I try to gives me an error
<Tomato_> Are you trying to boot a live cd?
<frib> I'm trying to boot a persistent ubuntu usb
<frib> i think the important thing really is that it's unetbootin
<Tomato_> Oh well it's most likely either the wrong file type, or the UEFI setting like ObrienDave said.
<frib> ill check bios then thx
<Tomato_> file system type I mean. May be wrong though
<ObrienDave> frib UEFI is NOT bios
<frib> that link I foudn said to disable smart technology or something
<ObrienDave> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ObrienDave> frib, try "fast boot"
<frib> where is that
<fizlik> SchrodingersScat: same error NICKNAME EXE_TIMEOUT
<ObrienDave> in UEFI
<frib> ok where is uefi?
<ObrienDave> you know it as bios
<frib> ok
<frib> brb
<ObrienDave> *rolls eyes, shakes head, and mumbles profanities*
<SchrodingersScat> fizlik: not sure, can maybe take it up with activision? do they have any support?
<fizlik> SchrodingersScat: i can join to other servers
<fizlik> SchrodingersScat: do you know how to configure sshd_config there is some thinhgs about forwarding,connections etc.
<SchrodingersScat> fizlik: right, but that should have nothing to do with this, that would be if you were connecting via ssh.
<el3> Hi. Just installed ubuntu on my machine. I experience some freezes. And if I open a text file with gedit All the letters almost dissapear. see half letters, and it affects terminal too. Reboot is needed. Could someone help me debug this
<jatt> which video driver
<frib> ObrienDave, there is no fast boot option in the UEFI.  legacy support didn't work. and disabling intel smart technology didn't work.
<fizlik> SchrodingersScat: or maybe couse my wireless router
<fizlik> SchrodingersScat: this is an local machine
<SchrodingersScat> fizlik: could be a networking issue, idk that software so I have no further info :/
<fizlik> SchrodingersScat: k thx
<EriC^^> frib: do you have a boot options menu?
<obidum> no
<frib> EriC^^, yea
<frib> i also found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228688
<EriC^^> ok did you try selecting the usb?
<frib> EriC^^, i set the usb as top priority in boot order
<frib> EriC^^, i just found out that there might be a "direct" device list by pressing f9 but haven't tried it yet
<frib> (this new laptop doesn't tell you f key options at boot)
<EriC^^> yeah that's true
<EriC^^> frib: try a different usb port
<EriC^^> i bet that will work
<frib> ok brb
<kkrauss1> Anyone know why firefox is taking up so much of my CPU% and slowing my system down with just basic web browsing?  I had this happen on my old machine too
<EriC^^> on second thought i think it's due to unetbootin
<frib> EriC^^, i tried different usb port and hit f9 it offered me my HD installation and to select another EFI file
<frib> but unetbootin i guess is not efi
<EriC^^> frib: it has efi too
<EriC^^> sometimes the usb it makes dont boot though, you could try dd to see if it will boot
<EriC^^> but you wont have persistence
<frib> try dd how
<pavlos> kkrauss1, which ff version?
<Y8K> try dd and FUBAR your pen
<EriC^^> type sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX
<pavlos> kkrauss1, mine is 35.0.1
<frib> EriC^^, no i already have important info on the pen
<EriC^^> frib: get the usb's designation with lsblk
<EriC^^> sda sdb etc.
<frib> i need to fix the computer not the drive
<EriC^^> frib: oh
<EriC^^> what do you mean
<kkrauss1> pavlos, mine too, default install with .04lts I just installed
<frib> i need tomake the computer boot the pen which works on non uefi laptop already
<EriC^^> oh ok
<frib> its this UEFI thing that *seems to be the problem
<pavlos> kkrauss1, my firefox takes about 200 MB in the process list
<EriC^^> thought it never booted
<EriC^^> frib: open the usb and see if it has the necessary efi files
<frib> EriC^^, where would they be?
<Y8K> dont you think that the thing keeping users from using linux is the community
<EriC^^> frib: why dont you just turn legacy on in the uefi?
<frib> Y8K, the thing keeping people from using linux is a lack of marketing
<frib> because it is OSS
<pavlos> kkrauss1, with tmore tabs it goes to 300MB and up
<EriC^^> frib: btw is secure boot still on?
<frib> EriC^^, i tried that
<frib> EriC^^, secure boot is off and greyed out, not sure how to modify it
<frib> EriC^^, i could try legacy and then go back to f9 and see if something appears
<Guest94714> "System Testing" says my memory is only being 48% accessed; however, booting into grub and doing memory test says memory is 100% good.  Perhaps bios update would solve this problem ?
<kkrauss1> pavlos, I have 6gb of memoryand only have a half a dozen tabs open
<EriC^^> frib: it should work i guess
<frib> ok il try brb
<EriC^^> frib: press esc
<kkrauss1> fireox and the plugin-con are what is eating up the most
<Y8K> firefox is dead google has its own browser now
<pavlos> kkrauss1, maybe clean up the add-ons and plugins
<mickeyjoep> Is Flashing the Rom the same as flashing or updating bios file ?
<kkrauss1> fresh install but ok
<pavlos> kkrauss1, I have 4GB on my laptop and it works well
<Y8K> you flash rom to play Ms packman
<dkdlsd9> I only have 2GB on my notebook and ff works well
<frib> Eric^^ legacy and f9 worked.
<frib> Thanks
<mickeyjoep> y8k nice joke
<EriC^^> no problem
<kostkon> Y8K is a bot
<dkdlsd9> disable flash_plugin in ff because it eats RAM
<Y8K> a friend of mine as thinking of making a distro so he could deploy payloads on bios rom
<Y8K> he was making vPro to connect to his how server
<Y8K> own
<Y8K> how cool is that
<Y8K> i bet not even NSA tought ao that
<Y8K> of
<ObrienDave> Y8K, do you have an actual ubuntu SUPPORT question?
<stef1a> when i boot up and hit the login screen, my network manager pops up a password prompt for the wifi, even though i've told the manager to remember my password. how can i prevent it from prompting me at the login screen?
<Y8K> are you irish?
<tobyj> hello
<winterchillz> heya
<tobyj> I have a rather annoying issue with my ssh daemon
<yun> hello
<tobyj> I just created a user, nullinput, but I can't connect with it
<saihbur> hello
<tobyj> I get the error "Write error: broken pipe"
<tobyj> but only with this user
<tobyj> with root it works just fine
<tobyj> what should I do?
<tobyj> it works if I remove the sftp jail
<tobyj> but I kinda need thta
<tobyj> that*
<tobyj> the user's intended purpose is uploading to webspace, I don't want them accessing / :p
<yun> comment fonctionne xchat svp
<cage> is there any android phones shooting 720p @240fps?
<cage> 720p@240fps = 221184000 pixels/s
<cage> 3840x2160@30fps = 248832000 pixels/s
<cage> so 4k@30 is more demanding in this regard
<cage> yet, in opo you can do the latter but not the former
<cage> *with opo
<slimjimflim> hi guys, i don't care enough to make an account and submit an official bug report, but there's a typo in 14.04 (maybe only xfce) when you plug in your power cable.  "X hour X minutes until is fully charged."  I know this isn't earth-shattering, but i'm feeling a little OCD grammar-nazish today.
<jatt> use ubuntu-bug to briefly report it
<slimjimflim> oh cool
<wiehan> how do I make a shared folder writable via CLI with samba?
<slimjimflim> chmod, chown?
<slimjimflim> jatt: that's useless.   there's no text field for a problem description.
 * slimjimflim resolves to forget about the grammar fail and let the irc gods do what they will with it
<ObrienDave> submit to #xubuntu-devel
<slimjimflim> sound advice
<slimjimflim> good day sirs
<cage> sorry I wrote on the wrong channel :P
<bipul> I need to know what's wrong with http://sprunge.us/AcUZ code
<ikonia> bipul: in what way "wrong" ?
<bipul> I am not able to create a database and user in my Mysql SERVER.
<ikonia> mysql is a diffeerent shell
<ikonia> "I am not able" isn't really an error or description
<jatt> which error do you get what do the database logs say
<ikonia> your missing loads of variables too
<ikonia> and you're trying to use shell variables in mysql shell
<jatt> and #mysql exists
<Kream> i'm using xubuntu 14.04 and for the life of me I've not been able to figure out how to disable lightdm from starting - tried using bun from the GUI (did'nt work) and # update-rc.d -f lightdm (didn't work either)
<Kream> echo manual >> /etc/init/lightdm.override does the trick
<bodie_> is there a smaller package which offers the hg executable than "mercurial"? I'm on a server and I don't need the full desktop package.
<bodie_> or, as a more general question: how do I see what packages offer an executable?
<ioria> bodie_  you can put lxde
<bodie_> ioria, I'm running a server.  I don't *want* lxde or any desktop environment.
<bodie_> I want a lightweight install of mercurial.
<ioria> bodie_  sorry
<bodie_> :P
<bodie_> thanks ...
<Y8K> you could use wayland on your server its safe
<Y8K> you can use it thru vpn
<ioria> bodie_  hg status --all
<ioria> bodie_  or http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23315490/how-do-i-install-mercurial-on-ubuntu-without-x
<Guest83816> hello
<b1n0ry> Hello people, I am having an issue with usb thumb drives and sd cards. Is there someone who can help me maybe? thx in advance
<bekks> b1n0ry: That strongly depends on the actual issue.
<LFW_Component> hi, I can't find under what Component the package "linux-firmware" belongs
<LFW_Component> apt-cache show linux-firmware does not reveal it
<MonkeyDust> LFW_Component  use this, first   apt-cache search firmware|grep firmware
<b1n0ry> hey bekks, i just send you private messages. dont know if you noticed
<bodie_> thanks ioria, good find :)
<SchrodingersScat> !pm | b1n0ry
<ubottu> b1n0ry: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<SchrodingersScat> even though I'm sure he would give best advice he can
<b1n0ry> ok thank you ubottu, i will copy the message into the channel
<b1n0ry> i noticed, that every thumb drives and sd cards i connect to my laptop are read only.
<b1n0ry> i can not copy any files. so i tried a $ ls -la /media/username and noticed, that the permissions for these drives are like this: drwx------
<b1n0ry> with sudo nautilus i can copy these files. but not as the actual user
<b1n0ry> i think these drives are mounted automatically with insufficient rights
<b1n0ry> does anyone have an idea for my problem? :D
<LFW_Component> hey MonkeyDust I don't have a problem listing the package, I know it's name is linux-firmware . I just need to know in which component it resides. e.g. main/universe/multiverse
<LFW_Component> usually http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-firmware shows it but not for this specific package
<Blue11> I am having trouble geting a microphone to work on an acer aspire running kubuntu 14.04 -- sound works fine -- it seems to NOT find the microphone
<BluesKaj> Blue11, check for a mic input in alsamixer with F5
<Shoe14> guys, where do i edit my grub entries in ubuntu?
<Blue11> BluesKaj: ok
<LFW_Component> I randomly decided to download the restricted list and found it in there (on a very limited internet connection, every MB matters), thanks for the help MonkeyDust
<b1n0ry> Shoe14 /etc/default/grub
<ObrienDave> !info linux-firmware
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.138.1 (utopic), package size 20915 kB, installed size 67852 kB
<Blue11> !paste   | blue11
<ubottu> Blue11, please see my private message
<b1n0ry> i think nobody has an idea for my problem. thank you anyway. testing ubuntu was  a bad idea maybe, i will go back to arch. bye
<sanji> salut !! est ce qu'il y a des francophone ?
<bekks> !fr | sanji
<ubottu> sanji: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Blue11> BluesKaj: this is what I am seeing:  http://imgur.com/yOMBVzT
<BluesKaj> not the gui , try alsamixer on it's own in the terminal, Blue11
<Blue11> BluesKaj: there is no such file or directory and an apt-cache search can't find it either.    It there a special package I need to install to get that?
<BillyBob_> Please direct me to the correct channel if this is not it, I need help restoring my system after a system update clobbered my grub
<BluesKaj> Blue11, install alsa-base and alsa-utils ..they're usually default on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> BillyBob_, what are you using to chat with us ?
<BillyBob_> currently just a web browser ... but I can go get a client if thats preferred
<Blue11> BluesKaj: yup....both of those packages are installed.
<BillyBob_> Blueskaj, using chrome browser
<BluesKaj> BillyBob_, so yo'
<BluesKaj> not on the affected pc/laptop so you can run commands
<aeyesi> hum any doomer here?
<BillyBob_> Blueskaj, yes I'm on a different pc (windoz 8) ... I have a boot-repair- URL
<BluesKaj> Blue11, can you opena terminal and type alsamixer ?
<Blue11> BluesKaj: it's gnome-alsamixer -- who knew?
<BluesKaj> ok Blue11
<BillyBob_> BluesKay,  I'm at both terminals
<Blue11> BluesKaj: let me try that
<fastputty> hello guys, i have a GRE tunnel, when i try to conect to it, it detect it as a martian packet
<fastputty> is there a way to allow them?
<BluesKaj> BillyBob_, ok run sudo update-grub ...I have to make sure
<BillyBob_> BluesKaj,  My system now only boots to the grub2 prompt (I have a software raid10 System),   I installed and booted "Boot-Repair-Disk"
<BluesKaj> ok , not familiar with raid10
<t-dubs> Hello, everyone!
<sgibbs> hi t-dubs!
<Blue11> BluesKaj: i can change the microphone settings in gnome-alsamixer - but it is showing just one card -- a realtek alc272x.  gnome-sound-recorder only allows input from master -- that will never work
<BillyBob_> BluesKaj, would it help to look at the boot info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10225951/
<t-dubs> I have a question about installing ubuntu vs running it off of a live session usb..
<fastputty> someone could help me, i have a GRE tunnel and all packet coming are martian
<fastputty> i need to allow those packet,, how to do it?
<BillyBob_> BluesKaj, Moving to mIRC Client as BillyBob2
<BluesKaj> BillyBob_, that makes no difference
<t-dubs> I want to make sure that I install it properly on my laptop, which was originally designed for windows 8 (therefore, from what I understand; it has ASICs inside of it to allow it to run faster, and, among other concerns, which I have not yet addressed, but will soon, is the concern of whether or not Ubuntu can take advantage of these circuits, and be eficinet, or not); and I also need to make sure that my hard drive is appropriately part
<t-dubs> itioned for this, etc, and, above all, will it STOP LAGGING all the time if it is installed on the hard disk, and therefore, it would not need to access the usb drive constantly oto read and write data, which, I am assuming (hoping, actually) is the reason it lags so much. ANY HELP WHATSOEVER WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED! If you took the time out of your day to even read this, I thank you. and doubly so if you actually respond.''
<BillyBob2> Changed to Client, a little easier to see ... can anyone help with fixing grub on a ubunto software raid10 setup?
<Blue11> t-dubs: you should be able to install ubuntu alongside of win 8.  ubuntu is uefi compatible
<Blue11> t-dubs: I am not sure where the usb drive enters the picture
<t-dubs> Blue11: I thought so too but, the last time I attempted to insatall ubuntu, it not only didnt insall properly , but, it also wiped out windows, so that now, if the usb is NOT in the drive, there is NOTHING when I power on my computer..!!
<t-dubs> Blue11: I thought so too but, the last time I attempted to insatall ubuntu, it not only didnt insall properly , but, it also wiped out windows, so that now, if the usb is NOT in the drive, there is NOTHING when I power on my computer..!!
<aeyesi> aw crap xD
<t-dubs> Which scares the living day lights out of me!
<Blue11> t-dubs: did you do a manual partiioning?
<t-dubs> I think so, Blue11
<retro_laptop> Manual partitioning always installs grub to the first hard disk
<retro_laptop> *Automatic
<t-dubs> I am not sure, but, I do believe  I did; I am very sorry, I know that I'm not giving you much to work with, ehre lol
<Blue11> t-dubs: then you should have been able to tell ubuntu use this partition, set this as swap, and install linux to this partition.  is that what you did?
<t-dubs> I don't remember, Blue11 That;s the problem! I have brain damage, and it makes it difficult for me to remember things I JUST did; like, not even a week ago...
<t-dubs> I AM really sorry about this.
<t-dubs> Is there any way for me to tell how the drive is partitioned rght now?
<Blue11> t-dubs: private message ok?
<t-dubs> y=Yes,  it is?!
<t-dubs> IT Is**!!
<retro_laptop> When it has the screen with an icon in the bottom middle, press Esc
<retro_laptop> After booting the LiveUSB/DVD
<retro_laptop> Choose Use Ubuntu without installing
<retro_laptop> Once it's up, go into the dash and search gparted
<t-dubs> rertro_laptop: That's what I've BEEN doing; which is exactly why I'm even able to get onlinne right now!
<Blue11> t-dubs: okay see me private message
<retro_laptop> Oh lol
<mike802> hey jerks
<mike802> http://mike802.blogspot.com/2015/01/being-profitable.html
<tomaw> Could you not?
<DJones> mike802: ok, but whats your on topic ubuntu support question
<mike802> sorry, i was just trying to be entertaining
<DJones> mike802: Well No
<mike802> so, is it just a rumor or is ubuntu the only variety of linux that supports steam?
<GraemeLion> mike802, Nope, you can use steam on various other linux distros.
<mike802> that's pretty cool
<mike802> i think i'm most excited about the steam console though
<retro_laptop> Like Puppy Linux! :3
<mike802> really?
<mike802> what's it based on?
<t-dubs> So, what's up, everyone?
<t-dubs> so..
<retro_laptop> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<retro_laptop> I won't go anymore in depth
<hellowo_> hello
<hellowo_> can anyone please help me to configure dhcpd.conf? i really need help
<Josu_> Hello everybody. Does someone know Hiawatha webserver? Any experiences - what do you think about the source code?
<hellowo_> please if someone can help me
<guntbert> hellowo_: state your real question, all in one line - if anybody knows an answer they will reply
<hellowo_> I need help to configure dhcpd.conf
<bekks> hellowo_: Which kind of help?
<guntbert> hellowo_: in what way? this is not a place for complete tutorials
<hellowo_> i dont know how to fix the bad rande, adress not in subnet
<guntbert> hellowo_: !pastebin your current   /etc/dhcpd.conf and tell us the URL
<guntbert> !pastebin | hellowo_
<ubottu> hellowo_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hellowo_> <guntber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10227232/  i edited from line 50 -55
<soee> is it possible to set global default page zoom in Firefox ?
<BluesKaj> soee, maybe in about:config
<hellowo_> guntber: http://imgur.com/tkg1k9Z  this is the error
<soee> BluesKaj: dont see such option
<BluesKaj> soee, type about:config in the ff addressbar then in the search that results type zoom, but which one to use and how to configure it is a mystery to me
<Barados100> Hey, i need help
<BluesKaj> Barados100, what's your issue?
<sameer-isa> Is it possible to migrate from Debian to Ubuntu in-place?
<bekks> sameer-isa: "no."
<sameer-isa> bekks, okay
<sameer-isa> thanks anyway
<Barados100> i accessed a pc by telnet
<Barados100> and idk how or what program to use
<Barados100> to see the desktop
<bekks> Barados100: use SSH instead.
<bekks> Barados100: telnet isnt capable of that, at all.
<BluesKaj> telnet is insecure as well
<Barados100> anyone can tell me a program or something?
<jatt> exit
<Barados100> I need something to access that pc :)
<Barados100> i need to see his desktop
<MonkeyDust> Barados100  use vinagre
<remline> Per the Ubuntu Software Center, "Canonical does not provide updates for VLC media player. Some updates may be provided by the Ubuntu community." Why is this? Should we expect that a package for VLC 2.1.5 will become available?
<MonkeyDust> remline  updates do come regularly, yes
<remline> MonkeyDust, 2.1.5 was released six months ago. I'm not complaining, I'm just curious about the process.
<kostkon> !updates
<Flannel> remline: VLC is in the "universe" component, things in universe are community maintained.  Canonical provides maintenance for things in the "main" component.  That's why it's "community maintained".
<k1l_> remline: updates come for bugs or security reasons. but they are just gonna patch and not increase the version number. new versionnumbers come with new ubuntu releases
<Flannel> remline: As far as 2.1.5, it may not ever be available.  Package versions are, in general, frozen during releases.  After release, updates and patches will be applied as necessary for bugs, but in general, no new features.  For instance, Utopic (already) has 2.2.0
<cartwright> Flannel: ban me please
<remline> Thanks Flannel, so the idea is that some community member will eventually create a Debian package for VLC 2.1.5 and upload it to http://packages.ubuntu.com?
<remline> Per videolan.org "2.1.5 fixes a few bugs, and important security issues", so it seems appropriate to update it as part of a supported release.
<k1l_> remline: that is what is called PPA
<k1l_> remline: and again: if there are known security patches ubuntu will add them to (backport them) to the existing version
<Flannel> remline: That's how it would work, if 2.1.5 were ever going to be in Trusty.  If its a bugfix release, then yeah, it might happen (Although the version will stay 2.1.4, with some extra stuff), then it could happen.  The easiest way to poke it along is to file a bug in launchpad about that version.
<remline> k1l_, gotcha, so 2.1.4-0ubuntu14.04.1 may include some of the security fixes from upstream 2.1.5?
<k1l_> remline: if the security issues and patches are made available, yes most probably
<MonkeyDust> !latest | remline
<ubottu> remline: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Flannel> remline: It could, but I don't believe it does (but 2.1.4-0ubuntu$FOO may).  You can check the changelog on the right side here:
<cartwright> k1l_: ban me please
<Flannel> remline: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/vlc
<k1l_> cartwright: go and play somewhere else. thanks
<cartwright> MonkeyDust: L M A O what happened with owncloud then
<cartwright> where they at though
<remline> What is the difference between 'trusty' and 'trusty-updates'?
<niley> #quit
<mhg> hello
<mhg> Dose anybody here knows, how can i solve suspend problem of my macbook?
<mhg> i installed ubuntu 14.04 on macbook pro with refind
<mhg> but it dose not suspend correctly
<mhg> anybody
<mhg> any idea
<MonkeyDust> mhg  sudo pm-suspend   should do it
<mhg> wait i will test that
<retro_laptop> Yoloswag
<retro_laptop> Whups, wrong channel >.>
<mhg> hey MonkeyDust
<mhg> its working
<mhg> but after 3,4 second
<mhg> it gets up again
<mhg> :D
<MonkeyDust> mhg  that's 5 lines for 1 comment, keep them in 1 line, please... your issue must be mac related
<mhg> ok. what do you mean by mac related? so what should i do, now?
<MinusLibre> Hello
<mhg> hello
<NymeriaFR> Hello guys
<MinusLibre> is here somebody who can help me with libreoffice BASIC?
<MinusLibre> I can not get an answer from #libreoffice
<MinusLibre> channel
<NymeriaFR> What is your problem ?
<mhg> which channel should i go for mac related problems?
<NymeriaFR> not on ubuntu :-P
<MinusLibre> I want to know how to get SELECTED chart object to script and modify tthem
<jatt> apple
<mhg> oh thanks
<NymeriaFR> Sorry I don't understand your problem
<mhg> how can i join apple or mac channel, it say you must be invited,
<MinusLibre> NymeriaFR: I would try to write script who formats chart element. Behavior : User creates in Calc a chart. User selects this chart. User press button. My script runs and formats selected chart object.
<NymeriaFR> Too complex for me
<NymeriaFR> sorry
<Prezident> mhg: try #macosx
<MonkeyDust> NymeriaFR  #Openoffice may be the closest to libre office, some 20 peoplare there
<bipul> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.41-0ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 126 kB
<bipul> !info mysql-server-5.5
<ubottu> mysql-server-5.5 (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server binaries and system database setup. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.41-0ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 2009 kB, installed size 31599 kB
<vincent_> y a t'il du monde?
<eder> hai
<NymeriaFR> ouais, mais si tu parle français il faut aller sur #ubuntu-fr
<vincent_> je ne le trouve pas
<vincent_> je ne le trouve pas
<NymeriaFR>  il faut que tu tape : /join #ubuntu-fr
<bprompt> !fr | vincent_
<ubottu> vincent_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<vincent_> ok
<vincent_> join #ubuntu-fr
<NymeriaFR> Thanks, I did know the command
<NymeriaFR> Il faut mettre le slash avant
<bipul> what does it mean sudo apt-get install -qqy ?? what does qqy stands here?
<Apachez> man apt-get install
<remline> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jatt> man apt-get
<bipul> Yeah going on man, but i thought , anyone can tell me fastly
<remline> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<soee> any idea why when trying to install nvidia drivers, a lo of gnome related packages are going to be installed to?
<Loshki> bipul: once you get used to it, checking the man page is faster than IRC...
<soee> *or unity
<soee> (im on KDE)
<bipul> Loshki, I need to see the version of Mysql inside 14.04 repository.
<jatt> apt-cache policy mysql-server
<bipul> jatt, Thanks
<Loshki> soee: dunno, but it only takes a single gnome app to then require massive amounts of gnome infrastructure to be installed to support it.
<soee> :/
<mirtx2500> anyone going to SCALE
<k1l_> soee: can you pastebin the output from the install?
<k1l_> mirtx2500: better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic since its not technical support related :)
<soee> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10228484/
<newbooter> If the system reports at boot that there is a problem with a partition, and I can choose F to fix it, what command does that execute? Is it fsck?
<k1l_> soee: so that is from a ppa? maybe that got awkward depencies there
<soee> k1l_: from xorg-edgers
<k1l_> there are some updates pending. type no. then run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first
<cluelessperson> Question, why don't 127.0.0.1  and localhost mean the same thing?
<jatt> localhost can resolve to 127.0.0.1
<t-dubs> Hello, everyone, I have a question, and I am going to enter the entire question, being as specific as possible, so, it it appears that I am gone, I assure you, I am not!
<cluelessperson> jatt: ah, so I should just do 127.0.0.1 in genearl
<jatt> no localhost, less typing
<cluelessperson> jatt: why if that's dynamic?
<fry__> I'm trying to install ffpmeg so I can stream onto twitch. But it's not in the repository. Is there some kind of alternative?
<platz> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kirillshkrogalev/ffmpeg-next
<platz> sudo apt-get update
<platz> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<jatt> libav
<bipul> http://pastebin.com/u6AMPgt5  I want to fix this code in debconf-set-selection. But this method is not working to me.
<fry__> tgabjs
<fry__> thanks*
<n1cky> just did a ubuntu minimal install, how does ubuntu do proprietary nvidia drivers?
<Apachez> by the way, how do I alter so dmesg doesnt show time since reboot but rather some iso date/time ?
<Apachez> or even better, shows both?
<n1cky> dmesg --ctime
<n1cky> man dmesg next time.
<k1l_> n1cky: install nvidia-current or other nvidia driver form the repo if you need one specific
<molly86> eyz
<molly86> heyz
<bruxC> new to linux, have an ntfs-3g fstabbed in my ubuntu server. I'd like to transfer the data onto a linux file system but I'm not sure how to do this. I was told ext4 would be the best format to plop my media onto.
<molly86> can someone help me out pls? im trying to burn linuxmint.iso with unetbootin to usb but its not copying all the folders to the usb its saying its done it but it hasnt....any ideas?
<bruxC> how would i go about formatting unallocated space in ubuntu?
<n1cky> k1l_: thank you. The ubuntu wiki was telling me to do some sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<n1cky> didn't seem right to me.
<mirtx2500> k1l_, wouldnt it be better to get the nvidia run file from nvidia and install the driver from that?
<k1l_> n1cky: what?
<molly86> bruxC: Gparted  download it
<k1l_> mirtx2500: no.
<n1cky> `sudo ubuntu-drivers devices`
<molly86> in software manager
<mirtx2500> why not?
<n1cky> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<k1l_> mirtx2500: the ubuntu driver is already made working with ubuntu. the nvidid.run file doesnt get updates and gets lost on every new kernel
<n1cky> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<molly86> m trying to burn linuxmint.iso with unetbootin to usb but its not copying all the folders to the usb its saying its done it but it hasnt....any ideas?
<molly86> im using linux mint 17.1
<k1l_> !mint | molly86
<ubottu> molly86: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<NymeriaFr>  If I use docker for one of my ubuntu phone application, is install docker image each time I lunch the application or just once ?
<mirtx2500> k1l_, the nvidia run does get updates because it has a nvidia-update program included
<n1cky> !mint | !mint
<ubottu> !mint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<n1cky> !mint |
<n1cky> huh... wierd bot.
<k1l_> NymeriaFr: please dont crosspost. #ubuntu-touch is already the right channel for that question. but the channel is slow on weekend nights.
<https-webby> any ubuntu gamer channel
<https-webby> let's play one of the game in https://worldhacker.org
<mirtx2500> k1l_, http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/346.35/README/installdriver.html  <--  doing the --update on the run file will upgrade the driver
<jatt> XFree86?
<bekks> mirtx2500: And it will break upon every kernel update.
<inex> ubuntu vs kubuntu?
<j_t>  nscd : Depends: libc6 (> 2.15) but it is not going to be installed
<j_t>         Depends: libc6 (< 2.16) but it is not going to be installed
<j_t> I can't install nscd on my precise box, I'm getting this error. nscd broken in precise? or is something wrong with my box?
<j_t> I'm unsure of how to diagnose this.
<j_t> The latest precise libc6 is 2.19, and it wants a version that isn't the latest from precise.
<j_t> When I do apt-cache policy on libc6 or nscd, it shows as from ubuntu sources.
<k1l_> mirtx2500: ok, but not with the build in ubuntu update tools. so it needs special user action
<kostkon> j_t, latest version should be 2.15-0ubuntu10.10 0 500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/universe i386 Packages  is that the case?
<k1l_> inex: its your choice. we cant decide that for you
<k1l_> jatt: anything we can help you with?
<j_t> kostkon: I'm using 64bit stuff, but yes it says   Candidate: 2.15-0ubuntu10.10
<k1l_> j_t: apt-cache policy nscd
<j_t> k1l_: yea, that's where I got the candidate info from
<k1l_> can you pastebin it?
<Loshki> inex: doesn't really matter. Unless you're tight on disk space, install and try both. IIRC, it's trivial to go between them.
<sheena1> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-xBGKG9AMuko/VN6HF91JEPI/AAAAAAAAcUM/vDntreGaezI/w711-h533-no/IMG_20150213_152149.jpg  This is my bios ID screen for the computer that will not boot from my USB stick. It seems to recognize the USB and knows it's present, but says "Missing operating system". the usb stick boots fine in my (recent) laptop, so it's a good stick. we tried some troubleshooting work yesterday but I had to go before we resolved 
<j_t> k1l_ / kostkon https://gist.github.com/JohnTheodore/49d23ff57a4a7574720b
<t-dubs> So, I am concerned about installing Ubuntu on my computer, because, I am using  a Windows 8 computer, and I don't know if Ubuntu can take advantage of the ASICS that make windows 8.1 run so quickly,  and, what format to set the hard drive to (NTFS , fat32, fat16, linux-swap, etc.), and if installing Ubuntu on the HDD will stop it from lagging all of the time, because I currently am using a USB live session disc, or if that has nothing to
<t-dubs>  do with why my  computer is always hanging or not.  I have 8 Gb memory, so, I am hoping that that is the issue.. So, IF you can help me with that, I'd greatly appreciate it!
<bekks> t-dubs: There are no "ASICS that make Win 8.1 run so fast", and installing Ubuntu on your HDD will make it run faster, yes.
<kostkon> j_t, what about your libc6
<beard_s_brush> can i use an wifi hotspot as an usb dongle?
<k1l_> t-dubs: yes, a real install is faster than th live system. and you should use ext4 for the ubuntu partitions. and there is no secret that makes windows 8 faster
<bekks> !dualboot | t-dubs
<ubottu> t-dubs: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<j_t> kostkon / k1l_ https://gist.github.com/JohnTheodore/023e06a1bb55efb1c0c9
<k1l_> j_t: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/nscd  it looks like the same depencies on here. i dont know if that is intended
<k1l_> j_t: wait. you installed libc6 manually to 2.19?
<kostkon> j_t, nope that's not the standard libc6 version in precise.
<j_t> k1l_: Is it broken upstream?
<j_t> kostkon: o interesting, really?
<kostkon> !info libc6 precise
<k1l_> j_t: no. your manual install breaks the package system depencies
<t-dubs> I don'tr want to dual boot
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.15-0ubuntu10.10 (precise), package size 3852 kB, installed size 9135 kB
<kostkon> j_t, you've manually installed it from a deb
<j_t> hmm, where did this 2.19 come from
<kostkon> file*
<k1l_> j_t: you did install that manually
<kostkon> j_t, it clearly says that:  2.19-0ubuntu6 0 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<t-dubs> I can't boot into windows any more
<k1l_> j_t: looks like your installed the trusty packages
<inex> thank you k1l_ && Loshki
<j_t> k1l_ / kostkon I think someone added 2.19 to the repo without me realizing it.
<t-dubs> So I JUST want to boo into ubuntu now!
<k1l_> t-dubs: then install ubuntu over windows. choose "use whole disk" in the installer
<t-dubs> OK, and then I won't have to name partitions or anything like that?
<t-dubs> Right?
<k1l_> t-dubs: yes
<t-dubs> k1l, thanks a lot@!
<markdubuntu> Does anyone know the safest way to update all of the software in Ubuntu 14.04?
<k1l_> markdubuntu: "all of the software?
<k1l_> "
<j_t> k1l_ / kostkon how can I downgrade the fix it?
<t-dubs> K1l_, is this text bright red to you, now?
<t-dubs> Or, is it just me that that happens to?
<kostkon> j_t, check the first line:  2.19-0ubuntu6 0 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status    it means your version of libc6 was installed from a deb file.
<k1l_> j_t: install the original precise package with dpkg
<t-dubs> Or, do I have to do something special to make the text appear red to you?
<t-dubs> LOL?
<Bashing-om> markdubuntu: Terminal command: -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- . the system will report any errors .
<Loshki> t-dubs: so your *real* problem is intermittent hangs?
<k1l_> t-dubs: its called "highlight" most irc clients do that if the own name is at the beginning
<markdubuntu> Thank you!
<t-dubs> Loshki, Yes, I would say so.
<Loshki> t-dubs: ok, so first, run memtest overnight & come back tomorrow and tell us if there were any errors.
<t-dubs> If Ubuntu would run faster from the live-user(?) system, and boot as fast as windows did, I woudl be fine with leaving it on the USB
<k1l_> t-dubs: just install it.
<t-dubs> OK, Loshki, where do I get that from?
<t-dubs> Can I install it via the terminal?
<t-dubs> And, run it from there, too/
<t-dubs> ??**
<Bashing-om> t-dubs: nope, USB speed is not nearly as fast as HD, and SSD is even faster .
<j_t> kostkon / k1l_ Can I specify the version with apt-get install?
<inex> YAY i've got ubuntu
<t-dubs> Oh, ok, Bashing-om, so, even IF memtest reveals some errors, it won't run as quickly as it would if it was on the hard drive?
<sheena1> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-xBGKG9AMuko/VN6HF91JEPI/AAAAAAAAcUM/vDntreGaezI/w711-h533-no/IMG_20150213_152149.jpg  This is my bios ID screen for the computer that will not boot from my USB stick. It seems to recognize the USB and knows it's present, but says "Missing operating system". the usb stick boots fine in my (recent) laptop, so it's a good stick. we tried some troubleshooting work yesterday but I had to go before we resolved 
<Loshki> t-dubs: it used to be an option during boot-up of the live cd. But before we get carried away, talk more about the hangs. Is it with both OSes, or just one?
<t-dubs> SSD= Solid Sate Drive?
<Ben_g> Hi
<Loshki> t-dubs: yes, fastest thing around. Tout la rage...
<Ben_g> I'm using ubuntu on my laptop, and lately, the battery doesn't seem to fully charge anymore.
<Bashing-om> t-dubs: The 'mem test' test ram chips. has nothig do do with how fast usb/HD compares. Loshki wants to get that possible hardware issue out of the way .
<k1l_> Ben_g: that could be hardware failure. batteries loose the full charge state over time
<bekks> Ben_g: Which is expected to happen. No battery has an unlimited life.
<Ben_g> It just stops after a while, and it seems to think the battery is full then, but when I remove the charger, the battery indicates something low like 60%
<Ben_g> This laptop is 1.5 years old. Isn't that a bit soon for hardware failures?
<kostkon> j_t, you could try sudo apt-get install libc6 --reinstall
<bekks> Ben_g: Hardware failures can happen on the same day when bying hardware. Age is no criteria:)
<t-dubs> Just Ubuntu, and, for the record, Ubuntu is the ONLY OS available to me any,ore, as, I once attempted to install Ubuntu (about 10 days ago), and, even tho it didnt' successfully install, it wiped out the "boot sector" (? is that right(I don't know)), so, now, if the USB isn't in the port when I start up windows,  it doesn't do ANYTHING at all, EVEN BIOS isn't there!
<t-dubs> OK, so, even tho my HD isn't a solid state drive, it will still boot (and run, hopefully), faster than the USB>?
<bekks> t-dubs: The BIOS is unaffected by Ubuntu. And apparently you installed grub onto your USB.
<t-dubs> ??*
<Ben_g> Well, unplugging the charger and plugging it back in does make my laptop continue the charging process
<k1l_> t-dubs: really, just use the "use whole disk to install".
<ben__755> WHAT
<t-dubs> OK, so, that will be an option, right?
<ben__755> WELL WELL SKYLANDERS
<Ben_g> so the hardware didn't suddenly become unable to charge my battery.
<k1l_> !install | t-dubs
<ubottu> t-dubs: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Ben_g> If windows always charges the battery correctly, can I then assume it isn't a hardware failure?
<k1l_> Ben_g: well yes. or the windows driver has other settings.
<Ben_g> I'll try that over the next few days then.
<t-dubs> OK, guys, SO, If I install Ubuntu, instead of selecting "try Ubuntu before you install it", I'll get an option to unstall it over the entire drive, and I won't have to manually select any partitions?
<t-dubs> AM I understanding that correctly?
<k1l_> t-dubs: yes. but you can start the installer from the live-OS too
<t-dubs> oh, So you're saying that I can start it right now?
<t-dubs> Without restarting?
<k1l_> yes.
<k1l_> look at the desktop. there should be a "install ubuntu" icon
<t-dubs> OK
<t-dubs> I will try it now!
<luis_> hola
<t-dubs> Thank you so much for your help!!
<sheena1> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-xBGKG9AMuko/VN6HF91JEPI/AAAAAAAAcUM/vDntreGaezI/w711-h533-no/IMG_20150213_152149.jpg  This is my bios ID screen for the computer that will not boot from my USB stick. It seems to recognize the USB and knows it's present, but says "Missing operating system". the usb stick boots fine in my (recent) laptop, so it's a good stick. we tried some troubleshooting work yesterday but I had to go before we resolved 
<Prezident> So whats the problem, it seems its booting from the harddrive instead, just add bios as boot prio nr1.
<Prezident> if the usb works on other computers then its for sure a bios fail.
<sheena1> its attempting to boot from the usb stick, when i have usb set as first. the message I get is "Missing Operating System"
<inex> guys help :c ubuntu says windows doesnt exist, but i just used it. will this format my hdd?
<Prezident> inex: your bootloader aint working proper then, no its still there you just need fifx your bootloader
<Prezident> dual bot?
<Prezident> boot
<Prezident> Wich bootloader you using inex ?
<inex> yeh i want to dualboot
<inex> i dunno, windows magic bootloader?
<Prezident> wich is your priotary os?
<inex> microsoft windows 7 ultimate
<inex> wat do
<skinofstars> hey all. when i installed ubuntu, i used lvm/lucks. i don't really know lvm, but would it be possible to lvm resize and add xubuntu? like, dual boot?
<Prezident> You need give more information inex, what happening when you booting your computer?
<inex> i restarted from windows, went into the bios, selected to boot from cd (ubuntu 14,04) and then waited until installatin wizard appeared
<Prezident> ok
<inex> i can see my partitions, should i resize and install? will that dualboot?
<dixie__> hey guys.  back again.
<Prezident> Wich ubuntu version you downloaded, if you downloaded latest you should get a gui installation view and "install ubuntu beside windows"
<Prezident> do not play with your partitions if windows is main os then u will destroy it i belive
<dixie__> just curious, any OS builders around today?
<inex> oh
<inex> so, just run the wizard from inside windows?
<Prezident> yes dixie__, whats up? Im not using ubuntu as main distro but im like to help, whats up?
<Prezident> inex: wubi isnt supported anymore i belive
<Prezident> but still works, wubi.exe
<inex> ill do it then... see if it works
<inex> thanks :)
<Prezident> Googling on "wubi.exe ubuntu 14" and you got nice guides, yw
<dixie__> Prezident: no help necessary.  just looking for compatriots to talk shop with
<bekks> Dont use wubi for anything else but just testing, especially dont use it for production usage.
<k1l_> wubi :(
<dixie__> when did wubi go away?? not that I liked or used it, but it was handy to show people
<dixie__> Prezident: what sorts of things are you building these days?
<Prezident> Not supported means no more devoloping but still works, since 13.04 it seems.
<bekks> Prezident: Not supported means "dont use it anymore" :)
<Prezident> bekks: why?
<Prezident> For tests its fine.
<bekks> Prezident: Because of the "not supported anymore".
<k1l_> dixie__: wubi is not meant to be a long time install. its too fragile. either ubuntu, or windows or both will break
<Angeles4four> if i add the gnome 3 staging repos, will that install the gnome 3 development version nightly builds? iif i just wanted to install the latest stable release of gnome 3 (like 3.12 or 3.14) should i be searching for a differnt ppa to add?
<dixie__> it's older than dirt, but if you absolutely must have a usable distro from within windows, checkout damn small linux embedded.  it runs dsl from within qemu.
<Prezident> bekks: the argument is pretty bad, "do not drive older cars since they arent supported anymore"
<Prezident> For tests its pretty good.
<k1l_> Angeles4four: see what is in that ppa you got there
<bekks> Prezident: "drive that old car if you want, but on you own risk."
<k1l_> Prezident: wubi can ruin the windows install. so i dont think your car metaphor works here
<inex> Prezident: wubi.exe just says restart for live or install...
<inex> fuk
<dixie__> I can't say I even recommend dual booting.  just install linux.  it'll fix your life.
<dixie__> inex: wubi uses a two stage installation process.  you have to reboot to actually install it.
<Angeles4four> k1l_, i see mostly 3.12 and 3.14, but i do see some packages with 3.15 (like the icons and gdm) which indicates that there could be some experimental packages
<dixie__> I remember that much atleast
<inex> built a whole gamibg computer to install a os that cant run aaa games? no thx
<k1l_> Angeles4four: yes. that sounds like a mix
<Angeles4four> k1l_, so shouldi  be looking elsewhere on launchpad for 3.12 and 3.14 stable packages?
<inex> habks dixie__
<inex> thx*
<dixie__> inex: what game?
<t-dubs> Helo, I am having trouble installing Ubuntu fromn US, It is the computer I am on right now, and, everytime I click "install Ubuntu 12.4 (or whatever the newest stable version is) I get the following error message:
<Prezident> inex: whats wrong? steamos is builded on debian, thats wrong what you saying here
<t-dubs> ubi-partman crashed
<Prezident> But i wouldnt recomend a gamer linux, thats for sure !:)
<dixie__> Prezident: I was just thinking the same thing.
<Prezident> Yep, people just havent understood it yet :p
<dixie__> Prezident: I haven't tried steamos yet, but I've heard good things from friends about it.
<t-dubs> ubi-partman failed with exit code 10. Further information may be found in /var/log/syslong Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely, or may be brojken...
<t-dubs> So what gives?
<Prezident> Ok, neither did i! But i know some games giving better FPS in linux.
<Prezident> I using gentoo myself, and im not a gamer.
<Prezident> Games is for console imo.
<t-dubs> So. whenever I click on "Try again", I get the same exact error message, so, I really don't know what to do here! Can anyone here, help me?
<dixie__> I havn't played a video game is years.  I'm certainly not an expert on gaming linux, games, or anything of the sort.  but I'm very excited that steam went through the process of developing a linux os for their games.  Not my cup of tea, but it seems like a great idea for gamers.
<dixie__> t-dubs: sounds like a partitioning error.  did you let the installer create your partitions automatically or did you do it by hand?
<Enders_Game> i have an upstart script that says its started on boot (checked with initctl list) but actually isn't. if I do a stop (service) then start (service) then it starts working
<Enders_Game> any idea hwere i could start to find out whats wrong?
<inex> are the ender games good?
<t-dubs> I previously attempted to manually partition it, but, I am totally fine with allowing it to do it automatically for me, but, I can't even get to that option yet
<dixie__> Enders_Game: what's your upstart script doing?
<dixie__> Enders_Game: and did you write in any logging into your script?
<t-dubs> !YET; ANYMORE**
<Enders_Game> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10229544/
<dixie__> t-dubs: live linux boots okay on the machine though?
<t-dubs> iIT is error code 10, if that matters!
<t-dubs> Yeah, that'as what I'M on right now@
<t-dubs> now!*
<dixie__> t-dubs: matters, but doesn't at the same time.  have you tried the live installer?
<t-dubs> That's the one that's on the desktop, right?
<inex> okay, wubi.exe booted from ubuntu cd...
<Enders_Game> maybe it fails silently because it needs another service that isn't started? whats the highest runlevel before it gets to user?
<dixie__> inex: sounds about right
<t-dubs> Rather than th e one that it asks me to use at the beginning when I start up the computer?
<Enders_Game> fails and doesnt exit*
<inex> i can hear the cd doing stuff. ubuntu logo now
<dixie__> Enders_Game: try just starting your script as an @reboot cron job.  That's how I'm handling all of my startup stuff these days.
<Enders_Game> dixie__: alright thanks
<t-dubs> So... Can anyone help me out?
<dixie__> Enders_Game: that's basically what you're asking upstart to do anyways.
<inex> OH NOES black screen
<inex> oh wait. ubuntu top bar thing now. with background
<dixie__> t-dubs: I'm going to suggest re-downloading the iso and verifying the md5 before you create the dvd/usb.  something's fishy.
<inex> yay, installation wizard THANKS EVERYONE
<dixie__> inex: good job!
<inex> should i connect to wifi?
<Prezident> Why not?
<t-dubs> OK, so, I need to download the ubuntu startup file on the usb again?
<inex> download third party apps for flash and mp3... sure why not
<Prezident> Correct! =)
<Prezident> adobe-flash is thirdpart
<Prezident> its not devoloped for linux anymore, i recomend chromium-browser
<dixie__> t-dubs: that's my suggestion.  from what you're telling us, it sounds like a media error
<Prezident> Wich has built in inex
<inex> ik, pepper
<Prezident> =)
<Prezident> Wich version you running now 14.04 LTS?
<t-dubs> Oh, ok<
<inex> oh shit, ther is a massive filesystem list
<inex> what to choose...?
<t-dubs> SO, I need to download the Official ISO from ubuntu.com, right?
<dixie__> t-dubs: yes.  I recommend 14.04lts.
<t-dubs> 14.04 LTS,huh?
<t-dubs> OK, thanks a lot
<dixie__> t-dubs: good luck
<Prezident> inex: huh?
<Prezident> you installed ubuntu with wubi then it should be installed under C: in windows, and when you reboot you should be able to choose ubuntu ..
<Prezident>  dont understnad
<t-dubs> You wouldn't happen to have the file or the download link you could send me, wouldja?
<dixie__> t-dubs: better to just google it.
<t-dubs> OK, dude, thanks a lot
<dixie__> t-dubs: if you have any more issues, just stop in and ask
<inex> http://imgur.com/a/gtuYN
<inex> :D
<OERIAS> Hi I have a problem with a VM disconnecting and reconnecting randomly, nyone care to help?
<t-dubs> dixie: Thank you so much!
<t-dubs> I really appreciate it!
<dixie__> t-dubs: no problem
<user> can anyone help im trying to get full router stats but on windows i could type telnet routers ip to get full stats on linux this dont work why
<OERIAS> anyone?
<dixie__> OERIAS: I think we're gonna need a bit more info than that.
<inex> Prezident, dixie__ pls
<OERIAS> dixie__, I can't provide more info because every so often it disconnects
<dixie__> user: what kind of router?
<OERIAS> and it randomly reconnects
<user> netgear
#ubuntu 2015-02-15
<Prezident> I dont know what that is inex
<dixie__> user: dd-wrt/open-wrt?
<user> not using that 3rd party firmware
<dixie__> inex: your link isn't coming up for me.
<inex> http://imgur.com/a/gtuYN
<cqx> hi all
<dixie__> user: you may want to.  dd-wrt provides a sshd which would let you do what you're trying to do.
<dixie__> inex: yeah, link's still not working.
<OERIAS> dixie__, I might be able to provide you with more info if you tell what I can pull up
<user> i would love to get that firmware router dont support it
<t-dubs> Dixie, I just downloaded the .iso from Ubuntu.com, and I downloaded it to the USB, so, what do I do now?  Should I restart and just leave that USB In, and go from there, or, can I just navigate to the file right now, and, open it from within Ubuntu now?
<dixie__> OERIAS: okay, what kind of vm?  what's it running?  what's it supposed to be doing? is there any useful output?
<t-dubs> Oh yeah, and Dixie?>
<OERIAS> Virtualbox with 14.04
<inex> wait. i went to another computer and when i come back im running ubuntu. wat.
<t-dubs> Thanks a lot for all of your help, I REALLY DO appreciate all of your help!
<dixie__> user_: what version router?
<t-dubs> cookie| dixie
<OERIAS>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-45-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 3 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.55GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7.8GB, 87.5% free ** Disk: Total: 420.5GB, 93.3% free ** VGA: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter ** Sound: ICH - Intel 82801AA-ICH ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller ** Up
<OERIAS> time: 40m 27s **
<t-dubs> AWW mann
<OERIAS> sorry
<OERIAS> I pressed the wrong menu
<t-dubs> That's not how you do it, is it?
<dixie__> t-dubs: yup.  just boot from the usb stick, and we'll go from there.
<user> netgear dg
<t-dubs> OH ok/
<inex> FINALLY i can get on irc through a computer.
<dixie__> user: dg?
<user> u ever heard of dg team firmware
<t-dubs> How do I show my gratitude with a cookie?
<t-dubs> lol, I know it's possible!
<OERIAS> dixie__, what should I do?
<dixie__> OERIAS: does the vm boot at all?
<t-dubs> !Cookie | dixie_
<ubottu> dixie_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<OERIAS>  Yes the Vm boots properly
<OERIAS> this has been an issue for the past day or two
<dixie__> that was cool.  I need to add cookies to my channel's bot.
<t-dubs> Wait did I just do it properly?!
<OERIAS> my problem is that it is connects, disconnects, and reconnects.
<t-dubs> !Cookie | dixie_
<OERIAS> I have installed the VM additions
<dixie__> OERIAS: what connects, disconnects, and reconnects?
<OERIAS> dixie__, my connection.
<dixie__> OERIAS: what kind of connection?
<OERIAS> my network
<OERIAS> I mentioned this before
<t-dubs> !Cookie | dixie_
 * noname prova provina
<dixie__> OERIAS: okay! now we'r getting somewhere.  so you're having an intermitent network failure with a vm.  that's extremely common.  what are you trying to use this vm for?
<OERIAS> dixie__, mostly because I am using the VM because of work and school work
<dixie__> OERIAS: good, because you can't rely on a virtualbox vm for anything important.
<OERIAS> Well you can't rely on a working machine either
<OERIAS> it just so happens that these issues are pretty new
<dixie__> OERIAS: my suggestion is to either natively install linux on your computer, or invest in a cloud vm.  they're totally worth it.
<OERIAS> Besides those two
<OERIAS> I have decent hardware to run the VM
<dixie__> OERIAS: linux is so reliable that we don't even need to think about it.  virtual box on the other hand, is a cluster fuck.
<OERIAS> It is and sadly I am using the latest version
<dixie__> OERIAS: you might have better luck with qemu.  That's my prefered vm solution.  But no vm will ever be as reliable as a native install.
<dixie__> anyone else have any feeling on VMs?
<OERIAS> Like I have said before, I can't use a native install because of work
<dixie__> OERIAS: cloud vm dude.  that way you get your linux and don't have to pay the light bill.
<inex> but you have to pay the vm itself
<dixie__> inex: still way better than the electric bill
<paigeinpink78MN> i need help with ATI Pc Tv Wonder Digital Cable Tuner
<dixie__> OERIAS: try qemu.  I've found it to be much easier to work with, and it doesn't have the memory footprint of virtualbox
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: ouch.
<paigeinpink78MN> anyone can help me?
<dixie__> anyone have expirence with cable tuners?  I had one a few years back, and beat my head against the wall for a month before trading it
<inex> dixie__ yeah, you don't pay internet, light or any bills :D
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: my advice is to google exerything you can about the specific card you have.  the trouble I ran into was that the variation between cards makes them all different to get working.
<inex> guys can i ask something stupid
<OERIAS> Damn
<dixie__> inex: nope.  none.
<OERIAS> I got disconnectev again
<paigeinpink78MN> its comcast xfinity
<dixie__> OERIAS: happens.  did you get my message about qemu?  you should definately check that out.
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: that's your cable provider.
<paigeinpink78MN> right
<inex> #ignored
<paigeinpink78MN> they provided the card
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: look up the specific model tuner card.
<dixie__> inex: it's better to ask forgivness than permission.
<paigeinpink78MN> oh soo look on the card it self
<cqx> lol
<inex> how to minimize or go to desktop?
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: and of course, they told you it works with linux, but they don't support it, right?
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: yup ;-)
<paigeinpink78MN> comcast wanted Host name...when i tried to activate it
<dixie__> inex: press Alt+Tab and select the desktop.
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: your host name? what host name?
<inex> i am an idiot.
<paigeinpink78MN> i tried installing mythtv...do i need that?
<dixie__> inex: we all are.
<paigeinpink78MN> exactly lol
<inex> lel
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: okay, let's start from the beginning.  are you running ubuntu?
<paigeinpink78MN> yes
<paigeinpink78MN> 14
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: great! 14 what?  should be either .04, .04.0x, or 10
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: or something similar.
<paigeinpink78MN> 14.04 lts
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: awesome.  now what's the model number for the tuner card?
<paigeinpink78MN> 1 min
<paigeinpink78MN> model # or serial
<viavai25> italia
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: hell, both.
<paigeinpink78MN> serial MA0810CAC878
<paigeinpink78MN> give sec 4 model #
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: do your thing
<inex> hey guys
<inex> i'll restart my computer
<inex> to see if i actually installed something
<inex> thanks for everyone's help
<dixie__> inex: good luck!
<inex> :D
<paigeinpink78MN> It has on it SN #   UA #   & a MAC #
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: what did the box say?
<paigeinpink78MN> thats itno box
<paigeinpink78MN> its a motorola
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: okay.  let's see what we can do with what we have.  (I did mention I gave up on my attempts to get a cable tuner working, right?)
<paigeinpink78MN> it says Mediacipher on it
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: tell you what, I'm running in a terminal.  I'll bet you've got a browser, right?
<paigeinpink78MN> maybe together we can
<paigeinpink78MN> yes google & firefox
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: google "ubuntu mediacipher cable tuner" and see if anything of use comes up.
<dixie__> I'm gonna go smoke a cigarette.  be back shortly.
<paigeinpink78MN> ok looked it up
<paigeinpink78MN> ohhh i found a pdf for my card
<inex> i fucked up
<Prezident> Whats up now inex!??!?!
<Prezident> <You are expert, its kinda impossible to fuckup a wine.exe setup! :p
<inex> i never installed ubuntu :D
<Prezident> Aha, so what you fucked up, let me guess......
<Prezident> you cant boot shitty m$ ?
<inex> no, i'm on weendows
<inex> but
<inex> AGH
<Prezident> okayt
<Prezident> okay, so whats the prob?
<dixie__> back!
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: what'd you find?
<paigeinpink78MN> nothing useful
<dixie__> inex: what the fuck dude?
<inex> dixie__: what happened?
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: I was afraid you were going to say that.
<paigeinpink78MN> lol
<dixie__> inex: no idea.
<dixie__> inex: do it better.
<inex> i'll just install ubuntu 14 like i installed ubuntu 10.
<dixie__> inex: good call.
<inex> chrome updated deleted all my extensions...
<paigeinpink78MN> is it maybe me not knowing how to configure mythtv?
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: okay, so let's try googling "ubuntu comcast cable tuner"
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: let's get the tuner recognised first, then we'll worry about making it pretty.
<paigeinpink78MN> ok
<paigeinpink78MN> nothing
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: okay, try "ubuntu cable tuner <that serial number>"
<dixie__> Prezident: you got any expirence with cable tuners?
<t-dubs> Hey there! I was wondering: could anyone help me with switching the startup mode BACK ot the hard drive after I've successfully installed Ubuntu?
<t-dubs> I can't seem to figure it out..
<t-dubs> So.. I was wondering if anyone could help..
<dixie__> t-dubs: are you trying to change the default bootloader selection?
<t-dubs> dixie__ I guess..
<LtHummus> how can i backport a package to an older version of Ubuntu?  I'm on Ubuntu Server 14.04, and python 2.7.6 is the latest in the repo.  I really need 2.7.9.
<t-dubs> I can't seem to get the option back up, by hitting f8 when I turn the computer on anymore
<t-dubs> IF that even applies anymore and I doubt that it does
<t-dubs> I am very sorry about all the newb questions, everyone.
<dixie__> t-dubs: get ubuntu installed first, then I can point you where you need to go to get that changed.  it's not overly difficult, but the fix will be specific to your machine.
<dixie__> t-dubs: nothing wrong with asking questions
<t-dubs> It is installed, dixie__!!
<ObrienDave> t-dubs, newb questions are easier to deal with than newb mistakes and crashes ;P
<t-dubs> My machine is a Toshiba Satellite C65
<t-dubs> LOL, well, YEAH, I would imagine that!
<dixie__> t-dubs: wonderful! okay.  google "ubuntu grub2 configuration", and you should find something about updating your grub config.  I promise, it's not as complicated as it sounds.
<dixie__> LtHummus: can you compile it from source?
<paigeinpink78MN> not a thing
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: this isn't encouraging.
<t-dubs> Ok,  dixie__!
<t-dubs> I am not afraid  of complicated things.
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: try "linux mediacipher"
<dixie__> t-dubs: well grub can fuck you pretty hard.  you might want to be a little affraid of it.
<inex> wat
<dixie__> inex: get it working?
<ubuntunewb> Hello, is there any way to show System Monitor application in Full Screen on Ubuntu 14.04 TT LTS
<paigeinpink78MN> just stuff 4 jobs
<t-dubs> LOL, I think that any newb, who manages to even get ubuntu to boot on a windows 8 machine, all by themselves has demonstrated that
<t-dubs> DOn't you?\
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: okay, you've officially reached the limits of my expertise with cable tuners.  might want to try forums.
<inex> dixie__: no, i'm kinda giving up
<dixie__> inex: never surrender!
<paigeinpink78MN> ugh
<ObrienDave> t-dubs, even a blind squirrel finds an acorn once in a while ;P
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: sorry
<ubuntunewb> I don't get the window large as a browser window with F11 ...
<dixie__> t-dubs: I'm proud of you.
<inex> OH SHIT
<paigeinpink78MN> i emailed AMD
<inex> I ACCIDENTALLY PR
<inex> AH
<inex> SFUKC
<inex> FUCK
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: good!  those bastards should support their cards better
<t-dubs> dixie__ thanks a lot
<t-dubs> That means a lot to me, actually
<paigeinpink78MN> i messaged Ubuntuhelpguy on youtube too
<paigeinpink78MN> and a ubuntu facebook group also
<dixie__> t-dubs: if people can't get through their first install it'll be impossible to retain them as linux users.
<t-dubs> OK, so, I have googled "ubuntu grub2 configuration"
<paigeinpink78MN> i give up 4 today
<dixie__> ubuntunewb: I got you. switch to a terminal with Ctrl+Alt+2, login, and type 'top' and press enter.  that's as full screen as you can get.
<paigeinpink78MN> thanx dixie
<t-dubs> dixie__: That makes a lot of sense
<owen1>  i am trying to test the logger client - logger -n 192.168.1.121 -p 514 "Test message"  but see logger: unknown priority name: 514    i am clearly clueless (:  any ideas?
<dixie__> paigeinpink78MN: sorry I couldn't be more help
<ubuntunewb> so you suggest better software
<t-dubs> Especially since, aside from chromium, no computer system (that I'm aware of) comes with linyx preinstalled, that is ESPECIALLY true!!
<dixie__> ubuntunewb: I suggest using a terminal.
<t-dubs> So.dixie__I googled it, so, which result do I want to click on?
<t-dubs> The first one>
<dixie__> t-dubs: linux dominates the server and handheld markets.  the only place it doesn't win 100% of the time is on the desktop.  The only way that will change is if we get folks through installations.
<t-dubs> The one from community help wiki - official ubuntu documentation?
<dixie__> t-dubs: keep clicking until you find something useful.  community wiki is a great place to start.
<t-dubs> Yeah I heard that, dixie__!!
<t-dubs> OK
<ubuntunewb> Yes, I get it, I can just press 1
<ubuntunewb> 2 etc in top
<dixie__> yup
<t-dubs> OK, SO, should I also google grub2 configuration "toshiba satellite"?
<ubuntunewb> can I assign 4 terminal windows in a set on windows
<t-dubs> Or, is that a non-issue?
<dixie__> you're basically just switching from tty6/7 where your gui lives to a boring ass extremely useful terminal.
<dixie__> t-dubs: that *should* be a non-issue these days.
<ubuntunewb> it does less traffic
<ubuntunewb> System Monitor on 0,25s rate on VNC is 10 Mbit/s transfer
<dixie__> ubuntunewb: it doesn't waste your system resources making your text pretty.
<dixie__> ubuntunewb: and it's always full screen.
<ubuntunewb> I don't like top cause free gives better info on memory
<ubuntunewb> maybe there is a nice system monitor out there I don't know of
<ubuntunewb> for live statistics
<aeon-ltd> htop?
<gsilvapt> good evening all o/
<aeon-ltd> ubuntunewb: htop? i'm not sure of all your requirements though
<dixie__> ubuntunewb: htop.  it's basically a friendlier top.
<t-dubs> OK, so, guys, who can help me with the whole "ubuntu grub2 configuration" tihng?
<ubuntunewb> http://fs2.directupload.net/images/150215/ldji2dvy.jpg
<dixie__> t-dubs: the wiki not helpul?
<dixie__> ubuntunewb: what are you trying to show us?
<t-dubs> Well, I'M readng it now, but ,I don't want to screw up./
<t-dubs> Ya know what I mean?
<dixie__> t-dubs: all too well.
<dixie__> t-dubs: what specifically you're looking for is changing the default selection.
<t-dubs> So,  if I type grub-install in terminal, it'll just tell me the version I hae, right>?
<t-dubs> It won't change anything?
<inex> sorry for saying FUCK.
<inex> ubuntu was installed, but it doesn't run
<inex> it says / is damaged or some shit
<inex> how to uninstall? :D
<dixie__> t-dubs: check the man.  if memory serves, you need to supply an argument.  -v or some such.  if you're running ubuntu 14.xx, you have grub2.
<dixie__> inex: wubi installs are just a directory in your C drive.  the big issue is getting rid of the bootloader.
<t-dubs> OK, well, wnen I search for "default selection" in the wiki page, the only result is a paragraph about changing the timer option on the countdown to the default os when booting up.
<inex> there is no bootloader (?) windows asks for what OS to use
<dixie__> inex: google knows all about it.
<inex> yep, will google thx
<hdtune2k> hi
<t-dubs> Yeah, I am running the latest build
<t-dubs> So, there is no easy way to do this, is there?
<hdtune2k> i wanted to know how can i compile a shell script into binary...
<t-dubs> LOL, iI guess not
<t-dubs> \Haha..
<t-dubs> Teamviewer an opton?
<t-dubs> Or, is that frowned upon here?
<dixie__> t-dubs: there used to be a pretty grub config tool that made this click easy, but that went away.  off the top of my head, I can't remember how to do it, but I know it involves just changing a line in the grub config and running grub-install /dev/sdx
<dixie__> t-dubs: not an option for me, but others may be able to use it.
<dixie__> hdtune2k: shell scripts don't work like that.
<t-dubs> dixie__ why not? Is that a personal choice, or you literally can't use it?
<ObrienDave> t-dubs, grub-customizer
<t-dubs> OvrienDave: What? Is that a terminal command?>
<t-dubs> ObrienDave**
<dixie__> t-dubs: i run command line only.
<dixie__> ObrienDave: nice call.  grub-customizer.
<t-dubs> dixie__ Why on Earth would you ever want to do that?
<t-dubs> And ,NO, I'm not being smart, I'm really asking.
<dixie__> t-dubs: efficiency.
<t-dubs> ObrienDave: So?
<dixie__> t-dubs: 0 distractions.
<t-dubs> dixie__: WOW.
<t-dubs> ^^Impressed
<dixie__> t-dubs: it's soooooooooo much better.
<t-dubs> So.. what is that even like?
<t-dubs> Do you have a mouse?
<t-dubs> Or no?
<t-dubs> Again, I am literally asking you a question,  not being a smartass..
<dixie__> t-dubs: no mouse.  I'll take a picture for you.  one sec.
<t-dubs> Aww snap! A screen shot,? JUst for me?? Awesme!
<dixie__> t-dubs: http://imgur.com/ofo3U0r
<t-dubs> So.. Can anyone walk me through getting this grub2 thing set up?
<t-dubs> WHat??
<t-dubs> That;a pretty awesome1
<t-dubs> So, your phone is online then?
<dixie__> t-dubs: that's my 7" netbook running a highly modified version of debian with erc running inside of emacs inside of screen.
<dixie__> t-dubs: you can figure out the grub2 situation.  promise.
<t-dubs> OK, that made about as much sense to me as a chinese kitchen worker screaming  healthy deepfrying instructions to me!
<t-dubs> LOL
<t-dubs> okm
<dixie__> t-dubs: okay, from the top.  the netbook is a wm8505.  it's tiny, and damn near fits in my pocket.  erc is the emacs irc client.  it ships with emacs.  emacs is a text editor that can basically run the world, and screen is a terminal multiplexer.  it lets you run multiple terminal applications from a single terminal.  great stuff.
<Apachez> do there exist a gui based tftp server for ubuntu?
<dixie__> Apachez: are you setting up a netboot server?
<Apachez> im setting up a device to fetch router firmwares from
<Apachez> but I only want it to run on demand
<Apachez> a gui based tftp would be nice for that purpose
<Apachez> tftp server that is
<dixie__> Apachez: do you need to host the images or are you just periodically downloading them?
<Apachez> this ubuntu box will be hosting them
<Apachez> currently converting away from a windows box that did that previously
<Apachez> but I fail to locate any tftp server with a gui for ubuntu
<Apachez> I guess im stuck with atftpd or such then?
<dixie__> Apachez: well I'm going to suggest that unless you're physically sitting down in front of the ubuntu server that you should probably run it headless (without gui).  tftp will just make the files available from a configured directory.  the documentation should get you through that part.  all a gui is going to do is slow you down.
<Apachez> well thats the thing, I am physically sitting in front of the box
<t-dubs> thta's truly amazing, dixie__
<t-dubs> How old are you, if you don't mind me asking??
<compdoc> Apachez, do you have a desktop installed?
<Apachez> yes? thats why I asked for a gui based tftp server - but given the lack of response I guess there is no such thing in the world of ubuntu?
<dixie__> Apachez: got it.  tftpgui. ;-)
<dixie__> t-dubs: in human years or linux years?
<SchrodingersScat> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<compdoc> Apachez, what desktop did you install?
<t-dubs> stick to the inherited language, dixie__
<t-dubs> So, therefore, human years
<dixie__> 32.  14 in linux years.
<Apachez> compdoc: ubuntu
<phix> how do I change nautalus configuration?  in particular, I won't to disable automount of filesystems and get rid of drives in the unity panel
<phix> want even
<MartialLaw> my farts smell like death
<MartialLaw> i farted on my gf's face
<SchrodingersScat> !ops | MartialLaw
<ubottu> MartialLaw: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Basketball> multimonitors: how do i have window open on monitor where the mouse is
<elky> MartialLaw: do you have an ubuntu technical issue?
<NotANick> lmao
<Basketball> this is why I hate irc
<apparle> Hi. I'm trying to build a kernel module, and when it tries to compile the kernel headers, I'm getting this erorr "*** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-45/arch/x86/syscalls/syscall_32.tbl'". Any ideas ?
<NotANick> apparle: perhaps ##linux?
<apparle> NotANick: I'm on ubuntu 14.04 with the src downloaded from official repo, so I though maybe someone here could help
<MartialLaw> !ops SchrodingersScat
<MartialLaw> !ops | SchrodingersScat
<ubottu> SchrodingersScat: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ItsMeLenny> now i'm onto another day of my computer constantly freezing
<ItsMeLenny> i've downgraded the kernel, still no help
<EriC^^> ItsMeLenny: check dmesg
<ItsMeLenny> the caps lock and scroll lock lights are flashing now on freezeups
<ItsMeLenny> EriC^^, what am i looking for
<EriC^^> ItsMeLenny: anything that seems related
<ItsMeLenny> how would i find anything, the computer completely freezes then has to be rebooted, doesnt that clear dmesg
<MartialLaw> wtf?
<scornflakes> hello is there any program i could use to delete files in one folder that are duplicates of those in another?
<MartialLaw> !ops | Drone`
<ubottu> Drone`: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<scornflakes> the director structure may not be the same
<EriC^^> ItsMeLenny: check /var/log/syslog
<elky> MartialLaw: please stop this nonsense
<inex> MartialLaw what do you need!?
<inex> yes^
<SchrodingersScat> !info fdupes | scornflakes
<ubottu> scornflakes: fdupes (source: fdupes): identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component main, is optional. Version 1.51-1 (utopic), package size 16 kB, installed size 67 kB
<ItsMeLenny> EriC^^, this is my dmesg http://paste.debian.net/hidden/81e8eb0a/
<scornflakes> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<scornflakes> SchrodingersScat: thank you
<SchrodingersScat> scornflakes: there's probably a few options, but that's worth a look
<ItsMeLenny> the last lines in syslog are about: [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SR
<ItsMeLenny> if it freezes how would it dump anything
<ItsMeLenny> although theres a mass line of invalid characters
<ItsMeLenny> i cant figure out what update started causing all this
<ItsMeLenny> yesterday I clocked up 50+ reboots
<ItsMeLenny> might do a dist upgrade, but i dont think my computer would be able to remain on long enough to do it
<nduy> have nice day all
<nduy> i want ask. sory cause newbi here
<ItsMeLenny> EriC^^, at any section where my computer wouldve frozen all the output is corrupt in syslog
<nduy> how to learn ubuntu for newbi?
<Zach443> That probably depends on what you would like to learn :)
<bazhang> !manual | nduy
<ubottu> nduy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | and this nduy
<ubottu> and this nduy: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<bazhang> start by reading through  those nduy
<t-dubs> so..
<nduy> if indonesian language for ubuntu manual book?
<nduy> i am not good for speak english well
<bazhang> nduy, not that I know of, contact your local linux group or try in the ubuntu indonesain channel
<bazhang> !id | nduy
<ubottu> nduy: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<blackyboy> Which video editor software we can use in Linux debian and i need to Blur some area in my video which editor will help me to do this ?
<owen1> i am changes rsyslog to listen to udp 514 but   logger -n 192.168.1.121 --port 514 "hello"   show me no output. any ideas?
<bazhang> blackyboy, ask in #debian about that
<blackyboy> bazhang: if you can't just keep quit i know you there in debian too watch you own d___k
<bazhang> blackyboy, thats not appropriate or called for, we have no idea about debian tools this is ubuntu support only
<blackyboy> Which video editor software we can use in Linux Ubuntu and i need to Blur some area in my video which editor will help me to do this ?
<bazhang> ask in ##linux or #debian blackyboy
<church_> try openshot
<church_> it has a blur feature but for the whole screen, maybe there is some prefrences
<church_> i have a question. i am running lxle and thinking about that ubuntu partial update
<inex> Hello! i come to bitch
<blackyboy> yes i have openshot there is no option to blur particular area in video
<inex> http://puu.sh/fVNER.png getting tired of this installation thing
<inex> Prezident :D?
<RamchandraApte> hi, where are the packages used in the installation located on the live usb?
<piccolo> Greetings
<Prezident> inex: sup? :D
<Bashing-om> inex: Seen this one ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/449486/windows-installer-for-ubuntu-14-04-lts-onwards <-Windows installer for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS onwards
<Prezident> I dont know that language inex
<inex> oh.
<Prezident> i dont belive to install operating system in any language then english since they are devoloping in .en/.us
<Prezident> and should stay there.
<piccolo> Having trouble with aplay for some reason its returning with 0 channels not valid, after using --channels=2 option, any ideas what may be happening here?
<Basketball> multimonitors: how do i have window open on monitor where the mouse is
<Prezident> im swede myself but still would never install swedish as language ;p
<inex> Prezident: translated http://puu.sh/fVOkd.png
<Prezident> Have you checked the .log file? :P
<inex> Bashing-om: "If one copies the wubi.exe off the cd, it will launch and offer Wubi based installation.  If one downloads wubi.exe off official release mirrors or releases.ubuntu.com, it also works."
<inex> i did this. neither works
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, if one uses wubi on 14.+, it WILL break the ubuntu.
<inex> yes Prezident, but i don't know what a missing filesystem means
<inex> http://puu.sh/fVOsX.log
<inex> oh, permission denied
<inex> "Error: C:\ubuntu\install\ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process."
<piccolo> aha, got it fixed using -f cdr, thanks all
<inex> well its open by the wizard how am i supossed to deal with that
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: I will take your word for it .. ( I do try and avoid the subject !) .
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, wubi is dead, unsupported, best not mentioned in polite company.  :)
<inex> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<piccolo> audacity is complaining 'Unknown PCM cards.pcm.{rear|center_lfe|side} I have not asked it to start in surround sound, and my card doesn't have the capability. Audacity opens and returns with the error cannot open ALSA.
<Qwertie> Why do I see this with texture paint? https://i.imgur.com/rbdtTVE.png
<Qwertie> nvm fixed it
<cfhowlett> Qwertie, in what program?
<Qwertie> Oh, I ment to post this on #blender :P
<mneuro> My computer has seperate outputs for speakers from the back and front of the tower.  Is there a way for Ubuntu to send seperate sound to each output like windows does?
<Basketball> hey IdleOne remeber me
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacity/+bug/1223549 piccolo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1223549 in audacity (Ubuntu) "No sound playback" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bazhang> check the fix there piccolo
<mneuro> My computer has seperate outputs for speakers from the back and front of the tower. Is there a way for Ubuntu to send seperate sound to each output like windows does?
<bazhang> mneuro, using pavulcontrol padevchooser or the like?
<stef1a> the Ubuntu UI is missing characters: http://i.imgur.com/m923oDi.png help? I'm using 14.10 on a 64-bit machine
<bazhang> !info paprefs | mneuro
<piccolo> thanks BAZHANG
<ubottu> mneuro: paprefs (source: paprefs): PulseAudio Preferences. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1 (utopic), package size 60 kB, installed size 541 kB
<mneuro> paprefs is newest version
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/78174/play-sound-through-two-or-more-outputs-devices mneuro from this
<t-dubs> Hey everyone, could somebody please walk me through the process of configuring grub2 please?
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | t-dubs
<ubottu> t-dubs: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<WHAT_UP> I recently put a new hard drive in my desktop  with windows on it (making this a second copy of win8 on this machine in addition to the 14.04 i'm typing from), so now the old /dev/sdc became /dev/sdd and the new drive is /dev/sdc. However, update-grub is only recognizing windows on /dev/sdd. What gives?
<mneuro> The problem is that it is tieing my speaker input on the back with the headphone input on the front of my tower
<mneuro> when i plus my headphones in it automatically plays audio through them
<mneuro> in pavucontrol the only output option is built-in audio analog stereo
<EriC^^> WHAT_UP: type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> WHAT_UP: paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<Juon> Fala galera tudo bom ? Hi guys, You fine ?
<WHAT_UP> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10232082/
<WHAT_UP> EriC^^: looks like it's missing the 368mb boot partition?
<Skymont> how do you merge hdd partitions?
<inex> gparted?
<t-dubs> !Cookie | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<EriC^^> WHAT_UP: yeah it looks like it
<WHAT_UP> EriC^^: any advice?
<cfhowlett> t-dubs, :_
<EriC^^> WHAT_UP: does it boot if it's the only disk?
<WHAT_UP> EriC^^:  i don't think so.  i haven't tried unpowering all others, but having it the default boot option just leads to a blank screen
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> WHAT_UP: i think you should ask in ##windows , they'd know better
<cfhowlett> !english | Juon,
<ubottu> Juon,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mrkirby153> Okay, how do I get nginx to forward http://mrkirby153.tk/phpmyadmin to phpmyadmin?
<mrkirby153> Its forwarding to nginx and 404ing
<Skymont> inex, it won't let me merge
<inex> wut
<inex> then i don't know
<inex> i have enough with ubuntu
<Skymont> brb
<mneuro> Ubuntu is apparently unable to seperate speakers from headphones
<mneuro> chalk one up for windows.
<t-dubs> cfHowlett: I don't understand the last line you just typed, boss: the one where you just typed my name, followed by a ":__"
<t-dubs> OOPs, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> t-dubs, = "thanks for the cookie" crumbs
<dixie__> he was wrong, alsa will handle as many sounds devices as you want, you just have to ask it nicely.  I have a bluetooth earpiece that runs on a completely seperate audio channel than my speakers.
<t-dubs> I don't know if it still highlights your name if I scfrew up the capitalization, does it?
<t-dubs> Oh, ok!
<cfhowlett> t-dubs, just use autcomplete
<t-dubs> Thanks again, cfhowllett
<cfhowlett> t-dubs, happy2help!
<dixie__> autocomplete is always your friend.  always.
<intelikey> out of curiocity does mark shuttelsworth   still come in here from time to time  ?
<dixie__> intelikey: no clue, but he apparantly goes to space.
<dixie__> like to meet him either way.
<intelikey> would like to ask him if ubuntu is fulfilling his intent ?
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<intelikey> cfhowlett was i interrupting ?
<cfhowlett> intelikey, gentle reminder that this is the support channel so please ... chit chat away in #ubuntu-offtopic
<intelikey> never mind .
<dixie__> I thought that was a pretty worth while question.  canonical should set us an "ask mark" button somewhere.  I'd like to know the answer myself.
<phix> Where did /etc/init.d/lxc goto?  it was in 12.04 but not in 14.04
<dixie__> phix: do you have lxc installed?
<EriC^^> phix: you could try find /etc -type f -iname "*lxc*"
<phix> dixie__: yes
<dixie__> phix: listen to EriC^^
<phix> EriC^^: ok I found it, it is in /etc/init, I am guessing this is new systemd stuff that 12.04 didn't use?
<phix> ok well my LXC guests nolonger work since the upgrade
<EriC^^> i have no idea
<t-dubs> Hey there, I was wondering, when I'm using bootrepair, and after I click on "standard repair" and it says: "Please install the [pastebinit ] packages.  Then try again. Alternatively, you can use Boot-Repair-Disk which contains last version of this software.", is that an expected outcome?
<t-dubs> Or, does that mean that it didn't work?
<t-dubs> Anyone?
<Skymont> so can someone tell me if it is possible to merge hdd partitions with gparted?
<EriC^^> t-dubs: i think it means it didn't work, you need to sudo apt-get install pastebinit or remove the check from uploading the log
<t-dubs> Oh, ok@!
<chump> hi
<t-dubs> !Cookie | Eric^^
<ubottu> Eric^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<EriC^^> thanks :D
<sgerbino> hello all, i just put PCE-N15 Wireless N PCIE Adapter in my desktop... its using the rtl8192ce driver. It shows that its connected to my AP, and I get an ip address. But I can't ping my AP, or any external IPs. Does anyone know how I can resolve this? I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.1 64bit
<cjeon> ada
<t-dubs> OK guys! It said that the boot was successfully repaired!!
<t-dubs> I'm gonna try to reboot now
<t-dubs> Wish me luck!!
<t-dubs> ^^
<cjeon> h
<cjeon> Hi!
<phix> EriC^^: ok I fixed it, when I updated from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 apparmour became a bit more anal towards LXC, I have added in a fix and it is working now :D
<peacefulman> I'm forgetting something right now. what's the terminal command that displays computer specs and people take pictures of?
<EriC^^> phix: great@
<peacefulman> it's a package you can install
<EriC^^> *!
<cfhowlett> !paste | peacefulman,
<ubottu> peacefulman,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> peacefulman: lshw ? lspci?
<peacefulman> mm no you can see it on /r/unixporn
<peacefulman> sorry I'm so unclear. I can't even describe it properly
<elky> cfhowlett: could you please read questions before answering with irrelevent factoids
<peacefulman> cfhowlett: sorry
<Bashing-om> peacefulman: "displays computer specs" -> dmidecode <- ?
<cfhowlett> peacefulman, ?EH?
<cfhowlett> peacefulman, oh, right.  not to worry, no apology needed.
<EriC^^> peacefulman: any screenshot?
<themilkboy> EriC^^: he means this type of thing, I suppose: http://i.imgur.com/iXII0TZ.png
<Skymont> so can someone here help me with merging 2 hdd partitions into one
<EriC^^> themilkboy: oh ok
<EriC^^> peacefulman: you want it in the terminal only?
<peacefulman> EriC^^:  yeah, I will link an image in just a minute
<peacefulman> so you can understand
<peacefulman> http://imgur.com/Fg5xKVs
<peacefulman> the images on the left with the terminal display of logo and specs
<themilkboy> peacefulman: here is a github page for a tool that can do this: https://github.com/KittyKatt/screenFetch
<colleteur> on a scale of 1-10 how dead is this irc
<peacefulman> yeah this is it!!
<colleteur> wownevermindahh ;-;
<peacefulman> thank you friends!
<themilkboy> peacefulman: You're welcome. :)
<sgerbino> anyone have weird issue where ur wifi pce says your connected and have good signal but you can't ping internal/external at all?
<EriC^^> "'
<Skymont> so does anyone here know?
<Spiderman_> how do i get to another network
<Skymont> Spiderman_, which network
<Ben64> Skymont: know what?
<Spiderman_> tryin to get to Criten
<Skymont> Ben42, can you help me with merging 2 hdd partitions into one
<Skymont> Spiderman_, try /server irc.criten.net
<Ben64> Skymont: 1. move stuff from partition b to partition a 2. delete partition b 3. extend partition a 4. done
<Spiderman_> ty
<Skymont> Ben42, it won't let me delete a partition it says "Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5"
<Skymont> but partition 8 is my ubuntu hdd
<Skymont> Ben42, i want to merge sda5 and sda7
<Skymont> can you only merge sequentially ordered hdd partitions?
<Skymont> Spiderman_, try ##superman :P
<cfhowlett> Skymont, pretty sure the parts must be touching so, yes
<rao> plz helpme out for how to configuration cisco switch 2950 in ubuntu ??
<cfhowlett> rao, ##hardware or maybe #ubuntu-server
<rao> ubuntu server
<svetlana> hi all
<Skymont> cfhowlett, sda6 is my swap, which i can delete, but sda8 is my ubuntu hdd, will it still let me merge sda5 + sda6 + sda7 even if sda8 is ubuntu home drive?
 * Skymont licks svetlana's nose :P
<rao> any graphical  software accept minicom ??
<cfhowlett> Skymont, as the parts will not be mounted, you can mix, match, combine willynilly, but so far as combining, they must be sequential
<Skymont> cfhowlett, the drives i want to merge are sequential, but they are sandwiched between windows and ubuntu home drives
<cfhowlett> Skymont, confused.  they're sequential or they aren't.  e.g. sda5 + sda6 + sda7 = sequential
<Skymont> cfhowlett, yeah they are, but there is also an sda 8 which is ubuntu home drive and gparted is telling me i can't delete the partitions unless i unmount sda 8
<cfhowlett> Skymont, right, so unmount sda8 (temporarily) ... wait.  you ARE booted from a USB at present, right?  bcz your /home drive should NOT be mounted AT ALL while you're in gparted
<Skymont> cfhowlett, i'm not on usb, i'm on ubuntu heh
<cfhowlett> Skymont, stop stop stop STOP!!!!
<cfhowlett> Skymont, quick way to frag your system is doing it like that
<cfhowlett> Skymont, Thou shall not edit the partitions of a currently booted filesystem
<Skymont> so if i use the ubuntu liveUSB i should be able to merge sda5 sda6 and sda7, without messing up sda 8?
<cfhowlett> Skymont, yes
<Skymont> okay, i'll try that thanks
<cfhowlett> Skymont, happy2help
<rao> how to configuration cisco switch 2950 in ubuntu ??
<rao> how to configuration cisco switch 2950 in ubuntu ??
<Glamdring> I'm trying to /.configure something, and it checks to see if I have SDL version >= 1.2.0. It comes up a negative, but all the advice I find online just says I need to install a package I've not only already got installed, but have reinstalled. What's going on/how do I fix this?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<wiehan> anyone know how to let ubuntu server log in automatically?
<r4yck0n> '-'
<lotuspsychje> wiehan: try the #ubuntu-server guys
<lotuspsychje> !server | wiehan
<ubottu> wiehan: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<jotunes00002> a
<svetlana> lotuspsychje: good morning.
<lotuspsychje> svetlana: hello :p
<svetlana> jotunes00002: hi.
<Sacred-Shadows> whats good people
<Atheos> Hi everyone.
<Atheos> Curious, has anyone here had any trouble with installing netflix-desktop for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS by chance?
<svetlana> maybe! did you?
<Atheos> Yes.
<svetlana> explain
<lotuspsychje> !netflix | Atheos
<ubottu> Atheos: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<Atheos> When attempting to install, and then run the application I noticed some odd runtime errors where it would just crash
<svetlana> ah, unofficial. I see.
<Atheos> That is the one I have used
<svetlana> yeah -- use that URL to get support then.
<Atheos> apparently Compholio has a broken package for Wine somewhere
<svetlana> and do tell them the error message at once without being prompted ...
<Atheos> Agreed.
<sgerbino> hello, can anyone help me out with a PCIe Wifi problem? I get an IP, it says im connected, signal is strong, can't ping anything... not sure how to troubleshoot it further
<Atheos> But yeah, just wanted to make sure I wasn't the only one
<svetlana> sgerbino: hi. what happens when you try to ping.
<Sacred-Shadows> anyone know how to setup the openvpn im having some trouble
<svetlana> ask
<sgerbino> svetlana: it hangs
<svetlana> sgerbino: ah.
<Atheos> Hey Sacred give me a sec I will shoot you a how-to
<sgerbino> svetlana: no response at all
<Sacred-Shadows> word thanks Atheos
<svetlana> sgerbino: then you ^C it and see high percentage of packet loss?
<sgerbino> svetlana: 100%
<sgerbino> svetlana: and im pinging my AP
<sgerbino> svetlana: ifconfig says i have an inet addr though...
<svetlana> sgerbino: you  mean also 100% packet loss when pinging your modem, as well?
<Atheos> Sacred-Shadows, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-openvpn-access-server-on-ubuntu-12-04
<Atheos> Let me know if this helps
<sgerbino> svetlana: my router, yes
<Sacred-Shadows> thanks bro i will
<svetlana> sgerbino: what ip do you use to ping the router?
<sgerbino> svetlana: 192.168.1.1
<svetlana> ok ok cool
<sgerbino> svetlana: network-manager thinks im connected too
<sgerbino> svetlana: ifconfig says my inet addr is 192.168.1.13
<sgerbino> svetlana: everything i know to check looks like i should have internet, so i'm kind of puzzled atm
<svetlana> sgerbino: ok.
<Atheos> oh svetlana here is that error I ran into before... fixme:winediag:start_process Please report bugs at http://bugs.wine-staging.com (instead of winehq.org).
<svetlana> sgerbino: run "dhclient wlan0" in terminal and check then.
<Atheos> I will forward it to them
<sgerbino> svetlana: RTNETLINK answers: File exists, still 100% packet loss
<w55ka> ummmm!  im here because i hate windows and i need to use some of there software but dont want to use the os,,LOL
<svetlana> w55ka: what do you need software for
<w55ka> i want to root my android
<svetlana> sgerbino: "rtnetlink answers file exists" is output of the  dhclient command right?
<svetlana> w55ka: okay, #android can show you how to connect to your phone over linux
<sgerbino> svetlana: yeah
<w55ka> I think you answer my question??
<svetlana> sgerbino: ok. "sudo ifdown wlan0", "sudo ifup wlan0", check.
<sgerbino> svetlana: says ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<sgerbino> its not ifconfig wlan0 down?
<sgerbino> or am i deprecated :D
<svetlana> sgerbino: ignore that and then try the second command. networking has changed a lot since 2010, I will take quite a while to understand what it's on about...
<phix> can I run my own landscape server?  or do I need to use canoniacls??
<sgerbino> svetlana: sudo ifup wlan0 -> "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0."
<phix> sgerbino: don
<phix> 't you use network manager for that?
<sgerbino> svetlana: i just did sudo ifconfig wlan0 down && sudo ifconfig wlan0, same thing 100% packet losss
<svetlana> sgerbino: ok. and presumably you already tried to disconnect and re-connect using the gui? what wifi hardware is this? ("lsmod" could help me to figure out what wifi kernel module you're using)
<svetlana> phix: I was doing that as a troubleshooting step.
<svetlana> phix: in some old times, it used to be moderately reasonable about being ...the same thing as what nm does.
<sgerbino> svetlana: rtl_pci rtl8192ce driver
<svetlana> that's not a wifi thing
<sgerbino> @me?
<svetlana> ya
<svetlana> wait no, you're right it is correct
<sgerbino> are you sure? i think it is
<szx> hello, I installed ubuntu 15.04 a couple of days ago but it's not booting, how do I find out why? it just reboots itself after a few seconds
<sgerbino> its an ASUS PCE-N15 PCI-E Adapter Wireless N
<svetlana> sgerbino: check "dmesg" and "syslog" output for more info related to wifi please
<sgerbino> it says "Linux Compatible" lol
<sgerbino> i get wlan0 messages, saying that it's associated
<sgerbino> disabling HT/VHT due to WEP/TKIP use, disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP, disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
<phix> svetlana: ah, ok well I didn't know the network interface file could do WPA/WPA2
<svetlana> interesting messages there
<sgerbino> IPv6 wlan0 link becomes ready
<sgerbino> here's something interesting maybe...
<phix> svetlana: Or do you still use open or WEP?
<sgerbino> Limiting TX power to 27 (27 - ) dBm as advertised by (MAC ADDR HERE)
<svetlana> wep probably, but my wifi is okay, it's sgerbino who is looking for help with "I got an ip from the thing but I can't ping my ap and I can't ping the outside, it freezes, 100% packet loss" issue
<phix> svetlana: ah ok
<svetlana> I would suggest to pastebin the stuff together with those ugly unreadable timestamps
<svetlana> but it's probably hard, it's a computer which is offline so..
<sgerbino> i can get it online for like 5 seconds at a time with a crappy USB dongle
<sgerbino> you want my whole dmesg?
<Atheos> Hey svetlana?
<svetlana> yes, try to pastebin the whole thing
<svetlana> hey Atheos
<Atheos> I solved that netflix-desktop issue
<svetlana> oh that's wonderful, how did you do that?
<Atheos> it basically boiled down to a corrupted config for wine-browser
 * svetlana trouble following the dmesg wifi messages, none look fatal
<svetlana> ah! okay.
<Atheos> yeah I was thinking : "What the hell?" then I wiped all configs, and installs of it
<Atheos> re-ran it.. and presto it worked
<svetlana> okay, congratulations
<Atheos> thanks
<svetlana> glad you narrowed it down
<sgerbino> svetlana: http://pastebin.com/QZEHiE8b
<svetlana> looking
<Atheos> yeah me too.. at first I was being lazy about it
<sgerbino> svetlana: wlan0 is the PCIe im trying to get working, wlan1 is the crappy dongle USB that is intermittent :D
<Atheos> I need to update more of my how-tos
<svetlana> sgerbino: okay, does the pcie ever work? maybe it does not support some things required by the AP?
<svetlana> like did it work before?
<sgerbino> no i just bought it for this desktop only tried on this AP
<svetlana> ok. give me a few minutes, I'm doing a web search for that error message.
<Sacred-Shadows> yo Atheos im at the part where i gotta set up my administration and client software setup but the links in terminal send me to a page thats all white and just says forbidden
<sgerbino> svetlana: I just turned WiFi hotspot on my phone, I was able to connect and ping my phone
<svetlana> can you access the rest of the Internet now, then?
<sgerbino> svetlana: through my phone AP, it has poor reception, but im able to ping the outside world with poor reception
<zz> svetlana: hi
<sgerbino> svetlana: which error message were you looking at? i didn't see any
<svetlana> sgerbino: try "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off" and check. I am interpreting line 898 and the next 2 lines as the error message.
<sgerbino> svetlana: SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<sgerbino> svetlana: my landlords AP (which im trying to connect to) uses WEP
<sgerbino> so im not sure thats an error?
<sgerbino> sounds like its just recognizing the AP is using WEP
<svetlana> okay, I give up. may you please ask at #linux-wireless, give them the last pastebin and output of commands listed here http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=kVSMKdpi ?
<svetlana> I do not know the technologies involved, what they mean.
<sgerbino> svetlana: ok thanks for lookin
<svetlana> if possible, once they figure it out, share the solution.
<sgerbino> ok
<Atheos> Here is a fun riddle: A man is trapped in a room with four walls with no doors, not windows, a table, and a mirror. How does he get out?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Atheos
<ubottu> Atheos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Blue11> Yea I was trying to figure out the ubuntu connection there.  thanks
<Atheos> ubottu, Apologies in advance. it was just an ice breaker :)
<ubottu> Atheos: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Atheos> lol
<Atheos> good times
<Atheos> Three laws safe? Just kidding. back to linux stuff.
<blackghost> hi
<blackghost> necesito ayuda
<yguyut7> what do you type to make sure the encrypted swap is actually working?
<allstarsnorks2> Hi there! How do I keep my GNOME Extension settings after remastering my current setup via Remastersys
<Sasasu> 1/wc
<WHAT_DOWN> I accidentally overwrote the first 512KB of my hard disk... any ideas how I can restore the partition table?
<yguyut7> WHAT_DOWN, maybe try testdisk
<devh> hi
<devh> guys i have problem after updating my ubuntu 14.10 today, it is about the nvidia-331 driver
<devh> when i try to remove it by using apt-get purge nvidia-331 i get this output http://pastebin.com/KuZyApts
<devh> can any one help plz
<cfhowlett> !patience | devh
<ubottu> devh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<devh> ok ok thank you guys
<Exploit> is it possible to specify in /etc/hosts that any host with an extension as .app should use a specific ip address instead of having to type out each domain that i want to use?
<jpds> Exploit: I think you need an actual DNS server for that.
<gh0sT> hello to all, im looking for a lightweight facebook chat package for ubuntu, any hints?
<gh0sT> i see empathy has facebook chat also, but not sure if this is the lightest way?
<gh0sT> whats the lightest facebook chat package for ubuntu?
<technikfreak> good day, is there a possibility to turn of the auto hide of unity menu? in the nromal config i can only configure a delay fo 10 seconds
<gh0sT> !info unity-tweak-tool | technikfreak
<ubottu> technikfreak: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 325 kB, installed size 2550 kB
<technikfreak> gh0sT : thanks!
<gh0sT> someone knows a lightweight facebook chat package for ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> gh0sT: i really think google would be better for that, asking here might just result in people saying what works for them or what they consider lightweight. googling then trying them out might be more beneficial to you
<gh0sT> aeon-ltd: well thats my problem, there are so many just wanted to know wich one would not freeze this (older) laptop
<gh0sT> aeon-ltd: regular facebook chat on firefox lags a lot
<aeon-ltd> gh0sT: is this because your system is low on ram availability or the cpu maxing out?
<NEI4U2K> hi, how do i install software from git? git clone then what do i need to type?
<gebjgd> NEI4U2K: git clone is just to get the source code
<gebjgd> NEI4U2K: you have to compile it
<wiesel_> Hi, I am looking for a tool that lets me load several images on a digital 2d canvas. I want to transform them non destructivly into a wall of reference images to support my creative process. What kind of software is already out there?
<NEI4U2K> and the compiling process is?
<gebjgd> NEI4U2K: make make install
<NEI4U2K> i will try. Thanks
<inex> i was born at an incredible young age
<sparr> I have one hard drive, one partition, one LVM VG, one LVM PV, five LVM LVs. I need to shrink the partition and the first LV so grub2 has room for an LVM-compatible core.img. How can I identify which LV is first, and how can I shrink it from the front?
<genera_> hello
<cfhowlett> wiesel_, sounds like gimp
<wiesel_> cfhowlett, is there a way to arrange images in gimp without rasterizing each transformation? so that I can scale one image down and later scale it up again without losing data?
<cfhowlett> wiesel_, gotta punt here: ask #gimp
<Tuplad> Is it normal for browser to be extremely slow in Xubuntu ? Firefox can lag up to 5 seconds before scrolling down, same with Chrome and other browser. Any process that would require some disk activity or graphical stuff will take FOREVER.
<cfhowlett> wiesel_, hey, see #ubuntustudio http://www.rileybrandt.com/2012/07/31/linux-photo-1/    http://www.reddit.com/r/FOSSPhotography
<jatt> not normal
<Tuplad> I played with swappiness, no effect
<Tuplad> I had a bloated ubuntu 14 system with lenses and everything you'd like. I thought it was time to refresh my system and put xubuntu, which should be lighter, but it's slower overall and laggy. Could it be video drivers ? I have a built in VGA card, nothing special.
<cfhowlett> Tuplad, could be.  might I suggest you test lxde?  sudp apt-get install lxde                logout/choose lubuntu/lxde session/login
<wiesel_> cfhowlett, thanks for the suggestion, but I want to arrange multiple images at once. Basically like this app http://www.pureref.com/
<cfhowlett> wiesel_, there probably is one, but I don't know what it would be in F/Loss.  osrry.
<cfhowlett> *sorry*
<wiesel_> no problem, if there isn't one I'll make one
<Tuplad> cfhowlett, going from ubuntu unity to xfce was worse, what could lxde change ?
<Tuplad> cfhowlett, I'll try it, no problem. but it seems weird that unity is faster than xfce
<cfhowlett> Tuplad, lubuntu is optimized for older/slower machines.
<jatt> xfce is faster than unity
<Tuplad> cfhowlett, I don't necessarily have an old machine. 	2x Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E6700 @ 3.20GHz + 4gig ram OpenGL Renderer	Mesa DRI Intel(R) G41 x86/MMX/SSE2
<locsmif> Hi all. I'm trying to log messages containing "iptables: " to a different file, but these messages, while containing "iptables: " are still logged to dmesg and nowhere else. What could be the problem? Short overview here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10236373/
<xubuntu> je découvre le tchat
<jatt> you are using 14.10?
<locsmif> jatt: me?
<sparr> I'm trying to downgrade my grub-* and grub2-common packages and I'm hitting an error in configuring the grub-pc package. how can I get more info about what part of the post-installation script is failing? "dpkg: error processing grub-pc (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<Tuplad> jatt, yes
<jatt> could be you are hitting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1386721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1386721 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Graphics Slow After Upgrade 14.04 - 14.10" [High,Confirmed]
<jatt> you have intel graphics right?
<Tuplad> jatt, yes built in VGA card, nothing fancy.Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<John_John_> i am kinda new to the linux world and i like to know which one is the most common/stable/featured c++ ide. I am using linux mint 17.1 mate 64 bit.
<locsmif> John_John_: that's going to elicit many different responses, I think, everybody has their own taste
<jatt> emacs
<locsmif> vi
<locsmif> ;-)
<John_John_> i am looking something that is a lot featured like visual studio.
<John_John_> ok i know that doesnt exist
<locsmif> John_John_: have you considered: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_integrated_development_environments#C.2FC.2B.2B
<jatt> eclipse
<John_John_> at least do you know if eclipse or netbeans is a good choice ?
<newuser> how to save this page completely ? --> http://www.spmcil.com/SPMCIL/UploadDocument/e-Book/MumbaiMintBook.html
<newuser> saving complete webpage including saving its source or wget is not working
<locsmif> John_John_: both are good choices
<Tuplad> jatt, so if I understand correctly, need update drivers
<jatt> newuser: what you mean "is not working"
<jatt> Tuplad: is a possibility is not 100% sure that's the bug you are hitting, but I would try to do that first, in any case is not normal that chrome is sluggish in xfce with the hardware you have
<newuser> jatt: the link contains a document in flash, and when saving the page locally, its showing a white page and not the document flash...suggest something
<locsmif> eclipse has been described as a bit slow. The thing is, I use different IDEs for different languages, and I hardly code C or C++ at the moment. I tend to use Padre for Perl, Vi for PHP, PyScripter for Python, Vi for shell scripts again, SciTE for AutoIt, etc.
<locsmif> John_John_: ^^
<John_John_> thanks :)
<locsmif> John_John_: I also like Sublime, worth looking at at least.
<Tuplad> jatt, the descriptions people wrote are spot on, that's what I'm experiencing!
<Tuplad> just to make sure, I need xorg-edgers ppa ?
<locsmif> John_John_: I'd bet most people use Eclipse, so you won't be suffering from lack of information or support online.
<locsmif> John_John_: you probably want to know how good VCS-integration is, too.
<John_John_> i guess i m gonna start with eclipse and see how it goes.
<jatt> I see, yes you should follow the bugs advice. from my experience installing the edgers ppa is quite easy but you already on utopic so not sure you will get a newer version, try first whatever is easier for you would say (drivers/ppa)
<genera_> Hey i have a question is there a port of UbuntuTV for the unity3d?
<ikonia> a port of it ?
<Tuplad> jatt, I just did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa  and I have a bunch of upgrades. I'm not sure of some though, do I need them or can I safely remove them ? they came with the system I think: xserver-xorg-video-ati/cirrus/fbdev/mach64/mga/neomagic/nouveau/radeon/savage/vmware etc. etc.
<lonejack> does somebody knows if it is possible  to connect a keyboard+ mouse on an usb hub?
<ikonia> it is
<lonejack> not sure it is working
<lonejack> ikonia, are you answering me?
<ikonia> yes
<jatt> yes, I guess it install of drivers for hardware you don't necessary have,e but it doesn't harm to install them
<Tuplad> jatt, ok! installing and rebooting.
<lonejack> I would like to buy an "Intel Nuc DE3815TYKHE" but it has only 3 usb ports
<ikonia> lonejack: how is that an ubuntu problem ?
<rootcube315> clear
<rootcube315> ops sorry
<lonejack> ikonia, I've to make a new system. I'm here because don't wan't make mistakes.
<lonejack> want to mount ubuntu on that
<newuser> jatt: any ideas ?
<ikonia> lonejack: what is your actual question ?
<ikonia> newuser: you've been told what do to
<ikonia> newuser: contaact the site owner and ask for an offline version
<newuser> ok, will try that also
<lonejack> two years ago I tried to connect keyboard and mouse to an usb hub
<newuser> any flash channel ? ikonia
<lonejack> ikonia, but it didn't work
<ikonia> newuser: what part of this is not clear
<ikonia> newuser: it DEPENDS on online content
<ikonia> newuser: so asking the site owner is the only option
<newuser> how to deregister/close/delete my IRC freenode account ?
<ikonia> newuser: ask in #freenode
<newuser> ikonia: you are of no help today :(
<ikonia> newuser: I am - I'm directing you to the correct channel to get the correct information
<locsmif> So, is there anybody here who understand rsyslogd configuration files who could help me out?
<ikonia> just ask the question
<locsmif> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10236373/
<newuser> !ask | locsmif
<ubottu> locsmif: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<locsmif> Getting output in dmesg when it should be going to a separate file
<locsmif> newuser: thanks, I asked the question before.
<ikonia> locsmif: can rsyslog log iptables ?
<ikonia> I thought you needed to use something like ulog
<ikonia> and then pipe that into syslog
<locsmif> ikonia: I can add a prefix to output logged
<ikonia> but does the syslog pick that ?
<ikonia> i still thought you needed something like ulog
<locsmif> rsyslogd can match that prefix by rule
<locsmif> http://blog.shadypixel.com/log-iptables-messages-to-a-separate-file-with-rsyslog/
<llutz> locsmif: seen this? http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/157031
<locsmif> llutz: perhaps I should do that
<locsmif> that's RainerScript syntax, is it not?
<locsmif> Perhaps the syntax I'm using just won't work.
<llutz> locsmif: yes it is rainer, not sure if it fixes your issue though
<mario__> hola
<bjensen82> Im trying to keep more space on /boot by removing old unused kernels, however whenever I try to apt-get remove an old one, apt-get tries to install a new one, thus stops by removal because it runs out of space. How can I tell apt-get to a specific function (remove the package i ask it to)
<llutz> bjensen82: use dpkg, not apt-get: sudo dpkg -P <packagename>
<bjensen82> ok thanks
<bjensen82> llutz: does that also update grub though?
<llutz> bjensen82: it should, yes
<bjensen82> ok thanks
<estefano> Hi! I was using arch for some time and when setting virtual hosts in apache I could add "ServerName site.localhost ServerAlias site" without adding "127.0.0.1 site.localhost site" to /etc/hosts. Now, using Ubuntu, I can't make this same config working. Can anyone help me a lil' bit?
<ikonia> estefano: what is your actual config (use a pastebin if you need to)
<svetlana> a website asks to install silverlight. what can i do -- i can not find anything definite on the web.
<ikonia> moonlight
<ikonia> but it won't work probably
<ikonia> on linux = llittle options
<jatt> nothing
<estefano> ikonia: this is my apache2.conf and vhost config at the bottom: --> http://pastebin.com/c3UYzGKN
<ikonia> estefano: you've not read the ubuntu info have you
<ikonia> virtual hosts are defined in sites-available and then linked to site-enabled
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<estefano> i know
<ikonia> look at the include lines above it
<estefano> i put all my vhosts in sites-available
<estefano> and then enabled it with a2ensite
<ikonia> then why are you putting a virtual host in here ?
<estefano> just to show you my config in one pastebin link ;p
<estefano> apache config and vhost config are in two separate files
<svetlana> I don't understand the difference between pipelight and moonlight.
<ikonia> svetlana: moonlight project is dead
<ikonia> pipelight tried to pick it up, but different (I think ?)
<estefano> ikonia: Everything works all right when I add site.localhost to /etc/hosts, but I just want to know why it worked in arch without extra lines in hosts file. Maybe some module I forgot to enable...
<estefano> or some version specific feature
<ikonia> because arch probably had a wildcard entry
<ikonia> this is working on namebased hosts, so there has to be a tcp header
<ikonia> so you need something to act as a dns resolver
<estefano> ikonia: Thank you, I'll try to find solution. I know it probably makes me look lazy, after all it's is only one extra line to add :P
<NymeriaFR> Huy
<NymeriaFR> Why emacs is not supported by ubuntu ?
<ikonia> it is supported ?
<ikonia> in what way is it not supported
<NymeriaFR> In french documentation it's write
<NymeriaFR> emcas snapshot version is not longer supported
<ikonia> I don't know what they mean by snapshot version
<ikonia> however ubuntu has emacs packages in main
<NymeriaFR> okay thank you ikonia
<Rene__> hi everybody, my etc/init.d/apparmor file was somehow removed, reinstalling apparmor doesn't make me get the file back, is there a way to extrack the file from the package with dpkg ?
<Rene__>  i dont realy get it anyway that reinstalling a package that presumably contains the file, doesn't write it
<ikonia> find out what packages provides it first
<Rene__> apparmor
<Rene__> i looked with synaptic
<ikonia> don't assume anything
<ikonia> Rene__: do you know for a fact ?
<Rene__> its in the list
<ikonia> purge the package
<ikonia> then re-install it
<Rene__> k will try
<Rene__> yeh that work , now it was replaced again thanks , i only did remove
<Rene__> before
<Rene__> so i need to try purge next time
<Deithrian> Any guides for installing Ubuntu on SSD?
<Rene__> i have made some directories tmpfs iaw ramdrives and linked some used cahce dirs to my hd
<Rene__> to save my ssd
<Rene__> there will always be hidden cahce dirs to look out for regardless of what help page u google up
<yuu> Hi
<Rene__> like ur browsers
<ikonia> Rene__: why are you talling us this ?
<Rene__> <Deithrian> Any guides for installing Ubuntu on SSD?
<ikonia> how does anything you are saying have anything to do with an SSD ?
<Rene__> because that was said :D
<cfhowlett>   Rene__ same as install to hdd
<Rene__> yeh if u dont care to run ur ssd down then its the same
<Rene__> if ur rich
<ikonia> run it down ?
<Rene__> kill it faster
<cfhowlett> rene INSTALL is the same.  there are a couple of tweaks.
<ikonia> it won't kill it faster
<Rene__> lol
<cfhowlett> Rene__, you're trolling?  not funny.  not welcome.
<ikonia> the have almost the same lifespan as spinning platter if you set them up correctly
<Rene__> im trying to prevent all caching to the ssd where ever i find it
<Deithrian> Em... Is there something special I need to do for 14.04 if I'm installing it on an SSD please?
<Rene__> and no they dont have the same lifetime
<Rene__> specialy if u install gigs of games like i do
<ikonia> Deithrian: not really, the installer does most of the leg work for you
<Rene__> and keep patching them
<cfhowlett> Deithrian, normal install same as if going to HDD
<ikonia> Deithrian: few checks after the install that are worth doing
<Deithrian> Can I use "Guided" partitioning?
<cfhowlett> Deithrian, yes.
<Deithrian> sweet :)
<ikonia> Deithrian: sure thing
<Deithrian> thanks for the help!
<Guest40553> how do you install whatapp on ubuntu 14.04
<Rene__> https://samtinkers.wordpress.com/2014/01/11/install-whatsapp-on-ubuntu-12-04-12-10-13-04-13-10-mint-13141516/ was the first google awnser if it helps
<Rene__> ow waiat there is no 14 in there
<Rene__> ah no there is
<ikonia> Rene__: there is no whatsapp for linux
<ikonia> Rene__: the web interface via chrome is the only option
<Rene__> they recoment to use viber, yeh sorry i was just pretending to be a search engine :'D
<ikonia> please don't
<ikonia> offer real help
<Rene__> oh nvm they say its broken halve on the end of the page :'(
<DocPlatypus> anyone using Banshee 2.6.2 on 14.04 LTS? I just had a strange problem surface and the official #banshee channel on GimpNet is dead right now
<Rene__> \o/ apparmor is working normal again and loads on start pfew, thanks for the help
<webcreazy>  /join #ownlinux
<Rene__> only me there o.O
<ikonia> webcreazy: why ?
<webcreazy> a typo
<irc7656120020934> 0:A70000000101100001860E2B01000001E0000673746174757300094D61696E206D656E75
<irc7656120020934> 0:A8000000020FDAE490
<irc7656120020934> 0:A70000000101100001860E2B01000001E0000673746174757300104372656174696E672061206C6F626279
<irc7656120020934> 0:A8000000020FDAE490
<irc7656120020934> 0:A8000000200000000000000000018FFFFFBF59FFFF000000000000000000000000000001E0
<irc7656120020934> 0:A70000000201100001860E2B01000001E00007636F6E6E65637400212B636F6E6E6563745F6C6F62627920313132353839393839353939363431353939000673746174757300104372656174696E672061206C6F626279
<irc7656120020934> 0:A8000000020FDAE490
<umoukun> heh
<Seveas> I see, that was very clear
<Seveas> Have you tried turning it off and on again?
<alessandro> hello
<alessandro> hei
<winterchillz> hi
<winterchillz> bye I guess
<Guest82808> hello, i need some help with data recovery. I added a file to a folder, conected the drive to another computer. now i can't acces the folder any more. (I know the name of the folder)
<winterchillz> permission rights are maybe not set correctly?
<me942> Guest82808: Does pressing Ctrl + H show the folder?
<Guest82808> with a new xubuntu version i can't even open the folder above, but with one old ubuntu version i can and only the one folder is invisible
<Guest82808> me942: no, doesn work
<me942> hm, Ctrl + H is a toggle to show hidden folders, then it isn't hidden
<me942> have you tried to use a recovery software?
<ikonia> define "can't open the foldeR"
<Guest82808> me942: it seams that the folder is somehow damaged. was thinking about ":"in a file name, but that is not the case
<ikonia> you need to be specific with your problem if you want help - or you'll get bad advice
<Guest82808> me942: no recoivery tool jet
<Bob`> server irc.freenode.net
<guite> hi everyone, I’m looking for the ffmpeg on ubuntu 14.04
<guite> it seems like it doesn’t exist anymore
<cfhowlett> guite, nope.  14.04 ffmpeg is deprecated.  use avconv.  ffmpeg returns to ubuntu in 15.04 possibly
<guite> avconv, thanks :)
<guite> I knew I read this somewhere but couldn’t find it anymore :)
<me942> Anybody knows how to get a broadcom 802.11ac driver working on ubuntu 14.10?
<Guest82808> ikonia: I have a folder called "opruimen". in this folder are some documents and folder. one of the folders is called "kijken". I added two files to the folder "kijken". I conected the drive to an older ubuntu. with the older ubuntu I can open the folder "opruimen" and se everything except "kijken" If i use a new xubuntu version I have trouble opening "opruimen" already and see non of the content
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | me942
<ubottu> me942: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ikonia> Guest82808: connected a drive ?
<ikonia> Guest82808: is this an external drive, what file system is on it ?
<Guest82808> ikonia: external, think its NTFS
<Guest82808> ikonia: (Works with windowas as well and is more than 1 TB)
<ikonia> Guest82808: the first thing I would verify then is that the drive is sane - plug it into a windows computer, run chkdsk on it
<ikonia> Guest82808: also make sure the file system can be read on the windows computer
<me942> mine is bcm4352
<Guest82808> ikonia: tryed that already. folder "kijken" is there invesible too
<me942> My Chip ID isn't listed, should I use ndiswrapper?
<ikonia> Guest82808: what do you mean by "invsible" ?
<Guest82808> ikonia: If I look in the folder "opruimen", I can't see the folder "kijken" it just doesn't apear.
<cfhowlett> me942, ndiswrapper is an option
<ikonia> Guest82808: ok - so I would fix this in windows
<ikonia> Guest82808: this is the native file system - and get it working there before messing around on linux with it
<Guest82808> ikonia: okee and how? will try chkdsk, any other options? (moer used to total distruction and testdisc and photorec). Right now I'm copping the files from "opruimen" to another folder to back them up
<ikonia> Guest82808: the guys in ##windows can advice
<ikonia> Guest82808: get it working and stable in windows
<me942> cfhowlett: But yesterday my wifi driver worked suddenly then after restart it stopped working, is there anything I can do to get it permenantly working?
<svetlana> check dmesg and syslog ?
<me942> I am not sure what I did
<Guest82808> ikonia: okee
<cfhowlett> me942, ah, different!  you DID have correct drivers but something changed ...
<me942> how did that happen from just a single restart?
<cfhowlett> me942, shouldn't, that's for sure.
<cfhowlett> me942, can you get a hard wire internet connection?
<me942> I am currently using a wifi extender which is connected over ethernet
<me942> I am chatting from this computer
<cfhowlett> me942, run the additional drivers utility
<me942> ok there
<me942> I see broadcom
<cfhowlett> me942, and is it active?
<me942> "Using broadcom 802.11 linux sta..... from bcmwl-kernel.."
<me942> looks like it, but the wifi option isn't appearing on the task bar
<me942> Oh I see.. It says I need to restart
<cfhowlett> me942, :)  go for it.
<me942> ok, I appreciate your help everyone supporting Ubuntu. Without you all Ubuntu is nothing! :)
<cfhowlett> me942, happy2help!
<coffee-> hi :) i have trusty tahr on dual boot and was wondering how to make it really secure
<guite> me942: /wc
<guite> woops
<guite> :)
<guite> sorry
<mofi_> hi
<winterchillz> heya
<mofi_> hi have a problem in ubuntu 14.04 lts
<mofi> hi
<hardtail> hmm, anyone have any good recommendations for chrome books to run ubuntu? if this is too subjective for this chat should I move it to off topic?
<cfhowlett> mofi, that resounding silence is the sound of people waiting for you to actually describe the problem.  no telepaths on duty.
<winterchillz> mofi_, just ask
<ikonia> hardtail: ubuntu is not available for chromebook
<cfhowlett> hardtail, ubuntu + chromebook is a bit hacky.  best to ask a chromebook channel/forum
<hardtail> ikonia I was reading that intel based ones it is possible, ahh ok thank you cfhowlett
<ikonia> hardtail: sadly not
<hardtail> Ok thanks.
<hardtail> I'm just trying to find a slim ubuntu portable really
<cfhowlett> hardtail, chromebook is optimized and pretty much locked to a single OS ... quite similar to Apple products in that regard.  Yes it's POSSIBLE to hack in a different OS but the final result will likely be less than optimal.
<XxxMLGxxX> yo
<hardtail> ^ understood, thanks for the explanation. I was thinking I could just purchase it and then simply reformat. np
<mofi_> i find a error on installing any app like - hspa modem dkms
<XxxMLGxxX> anyone here using lxle?
<XxxMLGxxX> i accidentaly removed the panel
<XxxMLGxxX> and i reset it
<XxxMLGxxX> but now its different
<XxxMLGxxX> and ugly
<coffee-> is there really any point to using a firewall app in ubuntu, it's secure right out of the box?
<mofi> i find error installing any app - hspa-modem-dkmp pls can body help?
<ItsMeLenny> i think i've finally fixed my ubuntu locking up problem, which i had to do a whole upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, so theres something seriously wrong with one of the latest 14.04 updates
<cfhowlett> coffee-, depends on your level of paranoia.
<coffee-> high paranoia
<cfhowlett> !ufw | coffee-,
<ubottu> coffee-,: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<coffee-> ty
<MrElendig> coffee-: it is a good idea to have some basic iptables/nftables rules set up
<MrElendig> specially if you are using random wifi networks and the like
<immortalsatyr> What channel discass about nVidia cards, tech issues?
<immortalsatyr> What channel discuss about nVidia cards, tech issues?
<winterchillz> immortalsatyr, /j nvidia
<bekks> immortalsatyr: ##hardware most likely - do you run Ubuntu, and try to get your Nvidia to work?
<bibi-23> what happens if I disable root login for ssh on a remote server and I don't have any other user? Will the server be "lost"?
<NEI4U2K> hi, i installed gnome ubuntu and the theme is making me crazy
<NEI4U2K> i can't see the words
<cfhowlett> NEI4U2K, so don't use it?
<NEI4U2K> in ubuntu software center
<immortalsatyr> bekks: running on mint 17 qiana cinnamon, the nvidia card works but with visual bugs
<cfhowlett> !mint | immortalsatyr, sorry, but mint support is not here.
<ubottu> immortalsatyr, sorry, but mint support is not here.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bekks> immortalsatyr: So you might ask the mint support then.
<immortalsatyr> right. thanx a lot.
<NEI4U2K> I just need to change the theme. any guide?
<bekks> bibi-23: By default, the root login is disabled on Ubuntu. And if you dont have any other user, yes, you will be unable to log in again.
<bibi-23> bekks: ok I see, thx
<cfhowlett> bibi-23, you should have a *very* good reason to use or disable the root account.
<bazhang> gone
<AlexPortable> How can I get my touchpad and subwoofer to work on my laptop?
<Prezident> elantech?
<ksbalaji> Isn't it possible to have dual boot with Windows 8, when having ubuntu. 14.10 already installed
<cfhowlett> ksbalaji, of course.
<svetlana> it is easier if you install windows first, but if you don't then you'll have to add it to grub in an intricate way
<ksbalaji> cfhowlett,  how please?
<cfhowlett> ksbalaji, as svetlana said: install windows first, then install ubuntu      is the sanest method ...
<ksbalaji> Svetlana,  I have grub. How to get to it and Install w8?
<Guest77648> hey
<ksbalaji> cfhowlett, I informed about it. But I wish not to disturb my ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> ksbalaji  if you install windows after ubuntu, you'll have to repair grub
<ksbalaji> If possible I would rather have the intricate thing.
<MonkeyDust> ksbalaji  what's 'the intricate thing"?
<ksbalaji> MonkeyDust, can you guide/ give. An idea please?
<MonkeyDust> ksbalaji  about what?
<cfhowlett> ksbalaji, not to be rude, but have ask: what is your first language?  perhaps we can find better support
<ksbalaji> Intricate - that which svetlana said.
<MonkeyDust> ksbalaji  i wasnt here when she said it
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, need the grub tutorial for the ubuntu + windows 8 + grub configuration
<MonkeyDust> what's wrong with !grub factoid?
<ksbalaji> MonkeyDust, I too don't know much about the intricate way svetlana was referring about!
<cjeon> hello!
<cjeon> f
<cjeon> H
<cjeon> f
<cfhowlett> cjeon, stop it
<MonkeyDust> cjeon  it works, we see you
<ksbalaji> Cfhowlett, I can manage here if people like you would help.
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | ksbalaji,
<ubottu> ksbalaji,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cfhowlett> ksbalaji, as svetlana stated, after installing windows, you'll need to run grub repair
<cjeon> I am sorry
<gama> I'm trying for days to install ubuntu and I can not? VirtualBox' The installation after a while it says error?
<cfhowlett> !vbox | gama
<ubottu> gama: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ksbalaji> Cfhowlett, thanks. I feel that I would be needing some help with repairing my grub after installing w8 in my laptop.!
<bekks> gama: And which error exactly? :)
 * gama Some new strange ubuntu 14.04 14.10?
<cfhowlett> ksbalaji, irc will be here
<cfhowlett> !details | gama, that doesn't even begin to make sense.
<ubottu> gama, that doesn't even begin to make sense.: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ksbalaji> Yes. I have trust in the channel and take on the challenge.
<gama> Installation failed bla bla...efter 80%?;(
<cfhowlett> gama,  ask the #vbox channel for support with vbox issues
<bekks> gama: That "bla bla" is the important part ;)
<gama> haaha
<gama> vb works fine
<gama> vbox'
<cfhowlett> gama, 1. md5sum the .iso
<gama> mini.iso  14.04.1.. iso 14.10-...
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | gama,
<ubottu> gama,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<r0b0r> sorry son i left my m5ds somewhere i can't remember
<gama> Ubuntu 10.10 works perfect
 * gama I go on to play so if it does not work you might take this.;)
<Diplomat> Hey guys, I made a simple upstart conf file, but for some reason it tells me "unrecognized service". Any ideas what might be wrong?
<Diplomat> That's the contents of my conf file: http://pastebin.com/y1JHY3yY
<newuser> do people see and read me ?
<locsmif> I can see you.
<newuser> ok
<tsoutseki_> i like ubuntu
<tsoutseki_> ubuntu is the best
<tsoutseki_> so, i am curious: i am using xchat. is it possible to have the client stop showing up who disconnects and who connects on every main channel?
<tsoutseki_> i need to decrease the bandwidth. i don't need it, anyway.
<Prezident> dunno how solve that on xchat, but weechat hash that..
<DJones> !quietxchat | tsoutseki_
<ubottu> tsoutseki_: To disable joins and parts from being displayed in all future channels you join, type /set irc_conf_mode 1 . To apply this setting to all current channels, type /gui apply. To disable the prints for only certain channels, right click on the channel tab and click Settings -> Hide Join/Part Messages
<Prezident> Wow nice bot
<Prezident> ubuntu is the best
<tsoutseki_> DJones, thanks a lot :)
<Loqq> I'm having some trouble with XMPP, namely I can't connect to any server. I've tried it on the same machine under Windows 7 (tested 2 IM Clients here and there) and it worked just fine, so it must be OS-specific somehow. Any clue what may be happening?
<riverloop> I don't know if this is the right place to ask this, sorry if not.
<riverloop> LLDB doesn't work for me in ubuntu 14.04
<Loqq> Could try on #xmpp as well I guess, but as I said it's clearly OS-specific
<riverloop> I installed lldb from software center.
<Loqq> Hence I thought I could ask here as well
<Loqq> I've tested it with Pidgin and Jitsi
<riverloop> Compiled a hello world program using clang, loaded the executable to lldb.
<Loqq> Both connect to the server under Windows just fine
<riverloop> The following error occurred.
<riverloop>  lldb-3.5 something
<riverloop> error: '/home/seedo/Desktop/something' doesn't contain the architecture x86_64
<riverloop> bind: Invalid command `rl_complete'.
<Rene__> ports & apparmor is not blocking it in anyway ?
<riverloop> What may be the reason?
<Rene__> firewall*
<Loqq> Dunno.
<Loqq> Jitsi just didn't connect, Pidgin mentioned some SSL error, maybe I could test it out with a client that gives more detailed error logs if there is one
<Rene__> i don't use any of the programs, it was the only thing i could come up with, sometimes also some setting changes in the prgram can fix stuff
<Rene__> normaly any net bound prg works out of the box for me
<Loqq> I'm kinda new to Jabber, but as I said, I can try installing any other IM program that could be more informative if that helps
<Loqq> For testing purpouses
<Rene__> i dont know if you start the program from a console, that might also give more info
<giaco> hello
<Rene__> o/
<giaco> I'm facing a bluetooth problem on 14.04. Here's the short question: no bluetooth agent available on restart, I temporary have to solve the issue by running and operating with bluez-simple-agent on the command line. Here's a similar issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/453655/ubuntu-14-04-bluetooth-magic-mouse-doesnt-pair-no-agent-available/453656#453656
<backbox> Hey
<Loqq> OK
<Loqq> I'll dump the log shortly
<giaco> When first installed the UI agent was working correctly, then suddenly it stopped working
<Rene__> no idea how to fi it, but if u want to make some prog/commands start on boot up, put it in etc/rc.local
<Rene__> that way u can start the agent u now start by hand
<ikonia> dumping stuff blindly into rc.local is not a good way to do things
<Rene__> i chown & chmod my fstmp var/log dir that way, as ubuntu sets it to root, and it needs to be syslog
<backbox> Yeah of course.
<magic_ninja> whats the deal with getting sli working? I have edited my xconfig but I only see one gpu still
<giaco> Rene__: the problem is that bluez-simple-agent is an interactive agent, where you have to accept connection requests and prompt PINs manually. So putting it in background is not a solution
<ikonia> /var/log should be set to root
<ikonia> it does not need to be syslog
<Rene__> mm it was not logging then
<ikonia> Rene__: please stop giving poor advice
<ikonia> you are putting peoples system in a bad configuraiton
<Rene__> maybe it was connected then also to me having a problem with apparmor before
<Rene__> idk online people said  in posts it should be syslog
<Rene__> when i turned it to that it started to log again when where it stopped before
<Loqq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10239625/ here's what Jitsi threw up upon start + connection failure
<Loqq> Apparently something about SSL handshakes, but not sure
<giaco> I just want to restore the default ubuntu bluetooth UI agent that was available on 14.04 first install
<ikonia> Loqq: 15:52:49.702 SEVERE: [50] impl.protocol.jabber.ProtocolProviderServiceJabberImpl.connectUsingSRVRecords().904 No SRV addresses found for _xmpp-client._tcp.jabber.bundes.it
<ikonia> that is the key line
<Loqq> The server is legit, I've checked it 5 minutes ago under Win7
<Loqq> Using the same software
<Loqq> So I don't really know
<ikonia> Loqq: no server address "FOUND"
<Rene__> sounds like some dns problem
<Rene__> what happens if u type in an IP to connect ?
<Fohlen> hey guys. I am running into the following problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/462381/cant-mount-ntfs-drive-the-disk-contains-an-unclean-file-system
<Fohlen> the windows is corrupted/killed and I want to install ubuntu on the whole drive
<Rene__> u want to format ur whole disk ?
<Loqq> DNS is, or at least in theory should be the same on both OSes, as I've set OpenDNS as default on my router's page
<ikonia> Fohlen: if you want to install ubuntu, just delete the windows diisk
<Fohlen> ikonia: how would I do that
<Fohlen> I can't even load the live diso, it returns in this screen
<ikonia> Fohlen: open it up in the disk manager application (gparted)
<Rene__> Loqq it was just an idea, to check if it's just dns or some other problem
<Rene__> Loq: if the ip will connect it's some dns thingy
<Fohlen> ikonia: I can't open a gparted because I can't load an OS (not even live-stick)
<Fohlen> it loads the welcome screen and returns in failor. That's it.
<ikonia> Fohlen: what happens when you try to boot the livecd
<Fohlen> ikonia: It loads the bootloader, than the ubuntu loading screen and then it's infinite
<Fohlen> when switiching to the console output you can see the message
<ikonia> Fohlen: unplug the windows disk and see if it boots
<Fohlen> alright
<Fohlen> ikonia: If I'd manage to get it working unplugged, what would I do?
<Fohlen> plug it in externally to another computer and format?
<Fohlen> *plug the drive in externally
<ikonia> test it boots first
<ikonia> then it can be moved forwar
<ikonia> forward
<Fohlen> alright
<bruxC> hello building a new media server, in the early stages, trying to ssh into it via domain name. not a critical issue at all but for convenience sakes I would enjoy ssh'ing by domain name rather than IP address. I have the server statically assigned to an IP and the IP reservation setup in gateway. is there something missing?
<ikonia> bruxC: dns
<ikonia> or a host file entry on the client
<bruxC> when attempting to ssh into my new server with its domain name the error message i receive is... Unable to open connection to "Name" Host does not exist.
<NegativeFlare> ^
<bruxC> Aw.
<bruxC> Gotcha, where do I nano into to make that change?
<NegativeFlare> Also, some routers don't support internet DNS xD
<NegativeFlare> For example, NetGear
<bruxC> I can confirm mine does.
<NegativeFlare> Asus and Linksys, do.
<NegativeFlare> (Sadly, I have a NetGear, but I'm really happy with how well it handles how many computers I have)
<Rene__> :D
<bruxC> would it be best for me to make a manual change in /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1      NAMEOFSERVER ?
<NegativeFlare> bruxC: no, ~/.ssh/config
<bruxC> There are two entries: 127.0.0.1 localhost and 127.0.0.1 NAMEOFSERVER
<bruxC> kk.
<NegativeFlare> there's a man page for it.
<bruxC> what keyword?
<NegativeFlare> hmm
<bruxC> dns?
<NegativeFlare> bruxC: man ssh_config
<bruxC> perfect.
<bruxC> Thank you very much for helping.
<NegativeFlare> No problem. That's why we're here.
<Loqq> Hm
<Loqq> Clients I'm using don't seem to support domain names only
<Loqq> Or maybe I'm doing it wrong
<Rene__> ip addresses work ?
<Loqq> *seem to support domain names only
<syeekick> can you get the terminal from ubuntu in other distros? i love the look of it
<Rene__> ow
<NegativeFlare> syeekick: Pretty sure you can :P Look into the config files for the terminal emulator your using
<ikonia> syeekick: it's just gnome-terminal I believe
<NegativeFlare> If you're using gnome-terminal, check out its folder in either /usr/share/ or /usr/lib/
<syeekick> yeah im using gnome terminal
<Rene__> Loqq better ask the pro's/boffins here again, im just a noob :'D cya laters all o/
<ikonia> gnome terminal is available in any distro that packages gnome
<NegativeFlare> syeekick: Then check out the folders that I suggested.
<NegativeFlare> ikonia: He's wanting the style though ;)
<NegativeFlare> I'm not sure if Ubuntu has the same default style as other distro's
<NegativeFlare> I maybe wrong though.
<ikonia> just a dark theme
<Loqq> Well, guess I could try to ask around #xmpp, but I have a feeling I'll be sent back here
<syeekick> i've checked /usr/share its named gnome-terminal which confirms i have it. but probing about the settings i can't get it to look like ubuntus default terminal
<NegativeFlare> Loqq: Probably #httpd ;)
<firefox> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<firefox> Version 3.7.86
<firefox> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<ikonia> please don't spam
<ikonia> disable that script please.
<syeekick> cant find anything in making it look that way :(
<OerHeks> syeekick, most likely it is a them thing
<OerHeks> *theme
<syeekick> that never occurred to me
<cjeon> g
<AlexPortable> I want a bare Ubuntu install with Webmin on top of it to manage things, and a GUI with one program, how can I achieve this?
<BluesKaj> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<BluesKaj> AlexPortable, ^
<AlexPortable> It's not webmin it's some other program
<AlexPortable> but if I say webmin everyone understands what I mean
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, you can try " sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop " for minimal install.
<AlexPortable> When? On a live cd session?
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, no, it is webmin that can break, BluesKaj is right
<OerHeks> mini iso i guess.
<BluesKaj> AlexPortable, sorry i don't understand
<Loqq> Well, #xmpp doesn't look like the most alive channel ever, it seems I'm probably not getting any help there
<magic_ninja> I'm only detecting one GPU with the nvidia drivers, anyone have an idea what is going on?
<firefox> Ciao a tutti
<NGC3982> Does anyone of you have any tip on CLI based applications that help me map my filesystem? I need to sort out why my hard drives are full, and where the biggest amounts of single-file data is located.
<ikonia> du and df
<ikonia> that's all you need
<NGC3982> I see.
<Loqq> I've tried at #jitsi now, with no anwser either. Well, damn.
<ikonia> don't need a comentary on other channels
<lrs> How do I write down pre-requisites when i launch an icon in ubuntu
<ikonia> Loqq: have you done the basic tests, can you resolve the hostname your trying to connect to on your ubuntu host ?
<lrs> I want steam to do "optirun steam"
<lrs> before launch
<Loqq> ikonia: Instructions would be appreciated.
<lrs> But now I have to write optirun steam in the term, but i want it to do optirun steam as soon as i click the icon. Anyone know
<ikonia> Loqq: what is the name of the server you are trying to connect to ?
<ikonia> lrs: write a shell script, point the icon at the shell script
<lrs> ikonia, How do you do that
<ikonia> do what
<lrs> A shell script
<Loqq> ikonia: jabber.bundes.it
<lrs> And how do i point it there
<ikonia> there are guides on the internet
<Loqq> As I said, the server definitely works
<ikonia> Loqq: if you do "nslookup jabber.bundes.it" on your ubuntu host from the terminal - what do you get (put the output in a pastebin please)
<Loqq> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10240473/
<MajorGrub> Hi all, I’m trying to boot on a Xubuntu USB install key from Coreboot / SeaBios running on a HP Chromebox… SeaBios detects my USB device but then when I select it, it just won’t boot
<ikonia> Loqq: superb, so that looks like you can resolve it just fine
<MajorGrub> I put the Xubuntu LTS install ISO on a USB key with UnetBootin
<remline> Does 'apt-get upgrade' do something different than the 'Software Updater' GUI tool?
<ikonia> remline: same thing really
<OerHeks> MajorGrub, a chromebook need some special steps to let it install ubuntu, AFAIK
<ikonia> it's not an ubuntu install
<MajorGrub> It’s a Xubuntu install…
<ikonia> it's still the core OS - with some ubuntu/gnu binaries wrapped around it
<ikonia> it is not an xubuntu install
<MajorGrub> OerHeks: I flashed the PROM with a special version of Coreboot with a SeaBios payload
<MajorGrub> OerHeks: I removed the read-only screw inside the box...
<MajorGrub> So I guess I did everything properly…
<MajorGrub> Maybe it’s just a problem coming from my USB key
<Loqq> ikonia: Not sure what to do next then. Errors briefly hinted it may be something about SSL authentication failure, but apart from that I'm completely clueless.
<ikonia> Loqq: what client are you using to connect to this host ?
<Loqq> ikonia: Tested Jitsi and Pidgin so far. The log I've sent you was Jitsi's output.
<ikonia> Loqq: what port are you trying to connect on ?
<MajorGrub> :/
<MajorGrub> Maybe I shouldn’t use UNetBootin
<Loqq> ikonia: 5222
<OerHeks> MajorGrub, what hp chromebook exactly ?
<ikonia> Loqq: so if you do telnet jabber.bundes.it 5222 do you get a connection ?
<MajorGrub> OerHeks: It’s a HP ChromeBOX, not ChromeBook
<MajorGrub> OerHeks: With Celeron 2955U, 2GB Ram, 16GB SSD
<Loqq> ikonia: Yes.
<ikonia> Loqq: so looking at the output of that - it's an XML response, it's not expecting to use ssl
<OerHeks> MajorGrub, seen this page, you need a step to boot from usb http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/developer-information-for-chrome-os-devices/hp-chromebox
<MajorGrub> OerHeks: I’ve just read the UNetBooting is somehow editing the syslinux.cfg file in a wrong way...
<MajorGrub> that*
<Loqq> Well, I can't comprehend what's going on then.
<MajorGrub> OerHeks: Ok I’m reading this. The only problem is that I erased the original firmware lol… I followed some steps from an OpenElec install guide
<ikonia> Loqq: is your client set to "require encryption" or "use encyption if available"
<MajorGrub> OerHeks: http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=194362
<MajorGrub> OerHeks: I have a backup of the original firmware though, so maybe I’ll just flash it back and begin again
<Loqq> ikonia: I can try with non-secure connections enabled
<Salvatore> !CIAO
<Loqq> ikonia: Doesn't seem to work either
<Salvatore> !LIST
<ubottu> Salvatore: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mircx1> Hello please i want to know how i can install libpq++
<llutz> mircx1: its libpqxx
<ikonia> Loqq: seems odd, I'm getting a connection, but I don't have an account so can't auth (in pidgin)
<Loqq> ikonia: I could auth under Win on the same machine, so you can assume you could auth on yours as well.
<ikonia> Loqq: it seems likley I could auth, as I get a valid "invalid username/password" error
<ikonia> suggesting it did the handshake, but rightly failed the auth
<the_tricky> hello there, guys
<the_tricky> i was playing around with xset
<Loqq> ikonia: In before the only course of action left is "reinstall Ubuntu"... But it seems this issue is heading that way.
<the_tricky> and now my numpad is in mouse emulation mode
<the_tricky> how do i disable it?
<the_tricky> and revert everything back?
<ikonia> Loqq: that seems an extreme solution
<Loqq> ikonia: Obviously. Hence I'm trying to find a less invasive way.
<mircx1> llutz how i install this from Terminal?
<llutz> mircx1: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<mircx1> thanks
<tyler_> How do I play back my recorded videos in cheese? I tried double-clicking the videos on the bottom but they don't do anything...
<daemon_erebus> I'm using the netinstall on ubuntu 14.10 and for whatever reason when I try to do a minimal install i.e, no de/wm by selecting no additional packages the system refuses to boot to a login screen. Can anyone explain why this is happening?
<tyler_> daemon_erebus: Do you mean it boots to commandline?
<mircx1> llutz
<mircx1> E: Unable to locate package libpqxx
<llutz> !find libpqxx
<ubottu> Found: libpqxx-3.1, libpqxx-3.1-dbg, libpqxx-4.0, libpqxx-dbg, libpqxx-dev
<daemon_erebus> doesn't even get to that. if it was a command prompt or the log in screen I could work on getting what I wanted installed.
<mircx1> thanks
<tyler_> daemon_erebus: have you tried ctrl+alt+f2(or 1,3,etc)?
<daemon_erebus> Didn't cross my mind to do that actually
<tyler_> daemon_erebus: It shouldn't work that way, but maybe? I haven't done a netinst with ubuntu in a while.
<mircx1> !find libpq++.h
<ubottu> Package/file libpq++.h does not exist in utopic
<daemon_erebus> I don't seem to have this problem with a debian netinstall cd, just thought it odd that in the past it would work but as of 14.10 it's not working.
<mircx1> llutz
<mircx1> how can fix problem with this?
<mircx1> libpq++.h
<Wuerfel95> Is here an Experte for Ubuntu phone /touch??
<popey> Wuerfel95: yes, in #ubuntu-touch
<OerHeks> Wuerfel95, join #ubuntu-touch
<Wuerfel95> Thank you
<bruxC> hello, I have a working plex server that shows its device name in my wireless gateway. I am creating a new linux server (same OS) but it's not showing its domain name. Both are statically assigned IPs with DHCP reservation in the wireless gateway. I want to say that I made a manual change to make this happen with my first one but I can't remember what the change was. Anyone have any recommendations on how I can get the device name to
<bruxC> show up for my new linux server in the wireless gateway?
<stangeland> hi, i need fftw3 and dev headers on my ubuntu 14.04, but seems ubuntu repos only have fftw2 and fftw-dev, so i found this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fftw3/3.3.4-2ubuntu1   How can i install from that instead?
<AlexPortable> I want a bare Ubuntu install with a web based interface on top of it to manage things, and a GUI with one program, how can I achieve this?
<Apachez> use minimal install
<Apachez> and then install just the packages you want
<tyler_> alexportable: use a netinst and then install xorg, openbox (or some other window manager), and any additional programs.
<AlexPortable> tyler_: how can i find out which extra libraries i need?
<tyler_> AlexPortable: Extra libraries? Please explain what you mean because I think you may be using an incorrect term.
<AlexPortable> Well when I want to install a browser i need other things
<AlexPortable> which are missing like .so files
<tyler_> If you use apt-get they will get pulled in automatically.
<tyler_> AlexPortable: There is a package for mostly everything.
<AlexPortable> ah
<tyler_> AlexPortable: Does that make sense?
<stangeland> How do i add a new directoy to the system wide path where various build systems can look for more headers?
<sparr> I have one hard drive, one partition, one LVM VG, one LVM PV, five LVM LVs. I want to shrink the partition from the front, making more space for the grub core.img. How can I find out which LV is the first one, and how can I shrink it a specific amount from the front?
<ikonia> sparr: you're not going to do that
<ikonia> changing a PV when it's part of a volume group will end in failure
<sparr> what's the recommended approach?
<newbooter> I would like to run benchmark on my disks, but there is a bug that prevents benchmark functionality in Disks from running on 32-bit systems: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1081019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1081019 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "Benchmark for disks always fails on 32 bit systems" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<newbooter> Is there an alternative out there?
<mihmih1406> HI, any IRC channel for TightVNC?
<ikonia> sparr: migrate the data to a different diisk, remove the disk from LVM control, resize, and do as you see best
<ikonia> mihmih1406: the guys in #freenode can teach you how to search for channels
<ikonia> we are not a yellow page directory service
<mihmih1406> ikonia: they already taught me how.
<ikonia> great, so you don't need to ask in here
<mihmih1406> ikonia: I am just trying one of their searching tricks and techniques.
<sparr> ikonia: are you familiar with the lvreduce and pvresize tools?
<MrPytanie> Hi I'm pretty new into linux (I used fedora for one year, nearly 2 years ago) Now I decided to install ubuntu.I hadn't did it yet. If I wanna to use desktop like xfce or at leat lxde should I choose normal ubuntu or maybe lubuntu or something like that?
<EriC^^> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<DJones> MrPytanie: If you want lxde I'd use lubuntu, xubuntu if you want xfce
<OerHeks> MrPytanie, Xubuntu
<ikonia> sparr: yes
<MrPytanie> Diones, OerHeks: thanks
<Loqq> ikonia: Since none of us seem to be able to solve this XMPP problem atm, I guess I'll get going. If you think you know where else I could ask about it, I'd be grateful for some directions, but ultimately, backup + reinstall usually works if there's nothing left. Well, thanks for your time anyway.
<ikonia> Loqq: best of luck
<hero7772> can anyone help me with this error ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10241710/
<Joshun> hi
<Joshun> how can I find out what hostname my pc has actually been given?
<Joshun> as opposed to the hostname I request
<Joshun> the hostname command only shows the one I request
<Joshun> but the network assigns me a dynamic noe
<Joshun> *one
<hero7772> Joshun: ping -a [ip]
<hero7772> Joshun: from a windows machine
<Joshun> hero7772: that lists the ip, also, why would I have to use a windows machine?
<Myrtti> ping -a in ubuntu  just creates an audible ping
<Joshun> does ubuntu not have the equivalent of what the windows ping was trying to do?
<mircx1> how can fix problem with this libpq++.h?
<newbooter> Just noticed I have a scary warning in Synaptic: Broken depencency: linux-generic Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers3.16.0.30.31. What would be the best way to fix this?
<newbooter> Is this really the actual kernel file? I presume removing it via Synaptic is not an option? Or will there be a fallback to a previous version if I do that?
<MonkeyDust> newbooter  what's the outcome of   uname -r
<mircx1> someone?
<hero7772> can anyone help me with this error ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10241710/ ?
<hero7772> mircx1: what problem
<Joshun> hero7772: looks like the mirror your using is down
<sparr> ikonia: what is lvreduce for if not the situation I'm in?
<hero7772> Joshun: how can i find the replacement
<mircx1> this my problem
<mguy> hero7772: have you done apt-get update
<mircx1>  libpq++.h?
<mircx1> what i need install for this?
<Joshun> hero7772: are you using server or desktop?
<hero7772> mguy: lol, it fixed it
<ikonia> sparr: I find it is not a safe option if you only have 1 disk in the volume group
<mircx1> ?
<mircx1> someone in here to know what i need install for this?
<ikonia> for what  ?
<mircx1>  libpq++.h?
<ikonia> mircx1: what exactly are you trying to do
<mircx1> something about g++
<mircx1> i think
<ikonia> mircx1: what exactly are you trying to do
<mircx1> i told to you
<mircx1> install something with c++
<ikonia> mircx1: what exaclty are you trying to install and how
<ikonia> "something with c++" is not really an answer
<newbooter> MonkeyDust: uname -r says: 3.16.0-23-generic
<magic_ninja> my kernel is only loading one of my graphics cards, but it is saying that bridge control is possible, do you guys have any ideas?
<newbooter> If uname -4 says 3.16.0-23-generic, does that mean I can safely remove the package from Synaptic?
<ben-e> hey i forgot my username, i've gotten shell access, how do i determine what it is? it seems to be different from the name of my /home/* folder
<ikonia> if you have shell access you know your username
<ikonia> as you're logged in
<Bashing-om> newbooter: (uname -r) That is the kernel you are presently booting. Nope, do not remove it .
<ben-e> that's not true, as i'm not logged it, i just hacked around the login and have root access by adding init=/bin/bash to my raspberry pi file
<BluesKaj> magic_ninja, 2 pcie cards or one pcie and one onboard gpu?
<ikonia> ben-e: you're not using ubuntu then
<ikonia> ben-e: ubuntu isn't running on the pi
<magic_ninja> BluesKaj: two pci-e cards with a bridge
<ben-e> ikonia that's an assumption you're welcome to make
<ikonia> ben-e: how are you running ubuntu on the pi then ?
<BluesKaj> magic_ninja, are they identical cards?
<ben-e> that's beyond the scope of the question i'm asking... i'm just interested in knowing what the command is to find out what other users are in existence but not logged in
<llutz> ikonia: snappy ubuntu core (runs on rpi2)
<ikonia> ben-e: no it's not
<magic_ninja> BluesKaj: yea, they were working fine in windows and both detected, no hardware or bios changes, my onboard is disabled and I'm only detecting GPU0
<ikonia> llutz: I'm not asking you
<ikonia> llutz: I know the ansnwer
<ikonia> ben-e: how are you running ubuntu on pi
<llutz> ben-e: getent passwd
<ben-e> thanks llutz
<ben-e> getent passwd
<bruxC> been trying to configure a 777 samba shared empty folder for the past hour. it continues to ask for network credentials. What exactly am I missing?
<ben-e> sorry, wrong keyboard
<ben-e> so ikonia, now that my problem is solved i'd be happy to tell you why i needed to know the information i did
<BluesKaj> magic_ninja, wouldn't bridging make both cards gpu0
<ikonia> I'm not interested
<ben-e> i was given an ubuntu image for the pi to test out, but the username had been forgotten by the image creator, so i added init to the end of my boot file and gained shell access
<ikonia> I'm not interested
<ben-e> oh, any reason?
<ikonia> I don't care
<ben-e> you seemed pretty interested a bit ago
<ikonia> no, I was interested that you where running ubuntu
<ben-e> you had specifically asked how i was using ubuntu
<ben-e> on a pi
<ikonia> yes, as it's not available on the pi
<ben-e> and then you turned around and said you knew that you could with a particular version of it when someone suggested it was possible...?
<ikonia> thats something quite different
<ikonia> you have your info now - so I suggest you carry on using it
<OerHeks> !rootirc | Guest59757
<ubottu> Guest59757: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ben-e> ikonia: i've already used my info, but i've got free time now and want to point out that you were unnecessarily rude about your attempt at answering my question. for instance, you started off by saying i already knew my username because if had shell access i must be logged in, which is not true in a number of cases
<ikonia> ben-e: thans
<ikonia> thanks
<ben-e> you're welcome...?
<pentarex> guys does anyone of you has experience with dvb-t configuration and streaming
<bekks> pentarex: What if someone does?
<pentarex> well i would like some help
<pentarex> i cannot configure mumudvb to work with unicast
<bekks> pentarex: But DVBT works fine for you?
<pentarex> bekks well with dvblast yes but i think my network doesnt support multicast and its broadcasting
<bekks> pentarex: Why do you suspect IP doesnt support multicast?
<pentarex> bekks because my internet connection dies everytime i turn on dvblast and the picture is static most of the time
<bekks> pentarex: Which is a good sign that it has nothing to do with multicast, but with a misconfiguration of dvblast.
<bekks> pentarex: How are you connected to the internet?
<pentarex> bekks well my outside connection is ADSL my internal one for the server where is the dvblat is connected with LAN cable
<pentarex> and my laptop where i want to watch the client is via wifi
<bekks> pentarex: "I am using a wifi capable router" - that correct?
<pentarex> yes
<bekks> And did you try using DVBT without dvblast?
<pentarex> bekks i dont know how to be honest
<bekks> pentarex: By using kaffeine or mplayer, e.g.
<pentarex> no i have server without gui and the client machine is mac
<pentarex> and its missing some drivers for that device
<pentarex> but i had another one which ive tried on the mac and it was working perfectly well
<bekks> So your DVBT never worked, actually, until now?
<enoeht> help
<enoeht> @help
<enoeht> #help
<ben-e> looking for a /
<pentarex> also this is my 3rd dvb-t tuner which i am using
<pentarex> all the others had this static picture
<enoeht> forgot the irc commands
<pentarex> except this which was designed for mac specially without linux support
<bekks> pentarex: I asked a "yes/no" question...
<pentarex> and i dont think that the signal is bad becuase i am living in the city
<pentarex> bekks sorry... yes
<pentarex> i mean no it was working
<bekks> pentarex: So what did you do before it stopped working then?
<enoeht> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pentarex> i always had static picture and network problems with dvblast
<pentarex> but with different device which was specially for MAC and i tried immidiately with VLC i didnt had problems
<bekks> pentarex: Forget that dvblast for a second. Did DVBT ever work for you? If yes, then how did you test?
<vadimkolchev> hi all. is it possible to shrink active partition or do I have to use live media to do this?
<aaa801> is it possible to view whats happening in aconnected ssh session to a box ?
<aaa801> like a ssh spy ?
<ikonia> vadimkolchev: are you running the OS from it ?
<vadimkolchev> ikonia, yes, that's the point
<ikonia> vadimkolchev: then you need to use live media
<vadimkolchev> ikonia, ok, thanks, thought the same, but it is always good to ask)
<Bashing-om> vadimkolchev: Live media, never work on a partition ( filesystem ) while in use !
<vadimkolchev> Bashing-om, thanks
<MahdiPOnline> Is there anyway to transfer data between Ubuntu and iPhone or iPad?
<ikonia> MahdiPOnline: no
<pentarex> yes it was working ive tested with eyetv go tuner which was for mac and windows but no linux support. with their original software i didnt had problems. The stations were working everything was fine. Then i've changed the tuner with one other PCTV 292e and i tried to stream the channels in my home network while using ubuntu server for os and some old machine. But i have never managed to get working dvb-t server
<blu3ski3s> MahdiPOnline what kind of data
<MahdiPOnline> pdf documents, videos, audios
<bekks> pentarex: So you never got DVBT working with Ubuntu until now, correct?
<pentarex> bekks yes
<bekks> pentarex: Why do I need to ask that three times...?
<pentarex> sorry
<bekks> pentarex: Start with one device, find out the chipset, check wether the correct driver is loaded, test it kaffeine, mplayer or vlc.
<pentarex> bekks how to test?
<pentarex> i dont have gui
<bekks> pentarex: you dont need a GUI.
<blu3ski3s> MahdiPOnline: not sure at the moment i dont think you can, but if its Jailbroken it is.
<bekks> pentarex: You can use ssh to forward X applications to your desktop.
<pentarex> really? can u explain more
<MahdiPOnline> blu3ski3s: No it's not. Thanks anyways
<bekks> pentarex: Like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding#Forwarding_GUI_Programs
<blu3ski3s> MahdiPOnline: no problem
<pentarex> bekks ok i will give it a try thansk
<pentarex> i will write in 10 minutes
<blu3ski3s> MahdiPOnline: with libmobiledevice it is currently possible. thought it was lagging behind but its not
<blu3ski3s> http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<MahdiPOnline> blu3ski3s: I'll check it out. Thanks a lot!
<kujim> Hey guys, my built-in laptop does not work on skype after the installation. Any ideas why ? It works perfect fine on cheese
<pentarex> bekks if i install vlc on my server and it asks me to install x11 what should i do? should i install it?
<bekks> pentarex: If you want to use it, yes.
<jiffe> so I have an application I can run from the terminal simply by issuing the same of the command with no arguments.  I locked its icon to the launcher but when I click on the launcher icon it does nothing
<jiffe> any idea why that might be?
<pentarex> bekks ok
<pentarex> then i install x11 because of vlc then
<prefix> Anyone here is Client at BT @ UK ?
<OerHeks> pentarex, you can install vlc-nox, for streaming without x
<kujim> Hey
<OerHeks> !info vlc-nox
<ubottu> vlc-nox (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer (without X support). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0~pre2-4build1 (utopic), package size 2182 kB, installed size 8890 kB
<pentarex> OerHeks yeah but i want to forward this gui vlc so i can test it. i have vlc-nox but...
<kujim> anyone has any idea why skype would not recognize a build-in camera ?
<kujim> It works fine in cheese after the installation but not on skype
<SchrodingersScat> not sure, I have a quirk with my built-in as well, skype flips the picture so its upside down, my solution was get a better webcam :/
<SchrodingersScat> kujim: video4linux control panel is worth checking out though.
<SchrodingersScat> skype didn't like anything I did with it, but you never know.
<kujim> thx for the reply
<kujim> it is driving me crazy today, I tried few things but did not work
<kujim> i will check that out now *Scat, thank you
<dupingping> https://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntu-dock/files/?source=navbar
<dupingping> i have done to develop Dock project in precise.
<dupingping> https://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntu-dock/files/?source=navbar
<NymeriaFR> Hi guys
<NymeriaFR> I need your help for write a shell command
<pentarex> bekks man everytime i want to use my /dev/dvb/adapter/0 it requires sudo how i can disable this so i can run it with my normal user
<pentarex> chown ?
<bekks> pentarex: How do you try to "use" it?
<NymeriaFR> In my home folder I have a files named "xxxx  - s01e01.avi" and another files named "xxx - s01x01 - zzzz.str"
<NymeriaFR> I would like rename all .str with the same name than .avi
<pentarex> well from vlc it says Your input can't be opened: and i think its because of sudo
<ObrienDave> highlight all .str and rename at once
<bekks> pentarex: So did you check that /dev/dvb/adapter/0 exists?
<NymeriaFR> ObrienDave, How I do that ?
<ObrienDave> highlight all .str and rename at once
<NymeriaFR> How can I highlight them ?
<pentarex> bekks yes its there
<ObrienDave> by clicking each one holding ctrl
<bekks> pentarex: Which permissions does it have?
<Lorcatar> Is there any way I can stop the delay when I drag stuff using unity?
<seyyed> hi
<NymeriaFR> rename option is in grey
<pentarex> bekks drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 120 Feb 15 18:57 adapter0
<bekks> pentarex: Thats clearly not /dev/dvb/adapter/0 but adapter0.
<pentarex> yeah sorry
<ObrienDave> NymeriaFR, don't know what to tell ya then
<seyyed> hi
<dinosaur> Hi. Ubuntu Server 12.04 - tried to install (apt-get install ) a variety of applications and seems that files which are shipped to users' directories have always set root ownership. Examples: apt-get install firefox, apt-get install fluxbox. It seems that it is not the case for Kubuntu. Can you explain it?
<NymeriaFR> I'm looking for a command (or a tool) for rename all .str file
<NymeriaFR> like this one : https://code.google.com/p/renamesubtitles/
<NymeriaFR> (unfortunaly, it's for windows)
<dupingping> Hi ubuntu guys.
<dinosaur> NymeriaFR: for rename to what?
<dupingping> who like MacOSX?
<NymeriaFR> Look the google page, it's give an example
<pentarex> dupingping shoot :D
<ObrienDave> NymeriaFR, there are several bulk renamers in the repos
<dupingping> pentarex, what?
<NymeriaFR> any name ?
<dinosaur> NymeriaFR: I don't want to click there
<pentarex> bekks this is in the terminal [0xb3b032f0] dtv access error: cannot access DVR: Permission denied
<ObrienDave> NymeriaFR, SEARCH
<pentarex> dupingping you said who like macosx
<dupingping> okay, who like to use macosx
<dinosaur> can somebody confirm the problem I described?
<bekks> pentarex: and still adapter/0 and adapter0 are different things.
<pentarex> i understood now
<DJones> !ot | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dupingping> DJones, yes, it's about ubuntu. Now ubuntu have Dock as MacOSX
<dupingping> https://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntu-dock/files/?source=navbar
<Shoe14> guys, is it possible to boot into the ubuntu mini iso from grub?
<Shoe14> like, without USB
<Shoe14> my laptop cant usb boot
<Shoe14> it has ubuntu on it atm
<ObrienDave> ok, set bios to boot CDROM first
<bagginsDK> Hello guys! I am thniking of moving to ubuntu from Fedora. I have 2 questions. Until when is 14.01 LTS supported and are any major differences between Xubuntu and Ubuntu excpet from desktop?
<Shoe14> mhm, then? ObrienDave
<Bashing-om> Shoe14: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <-Ubuntu ISOs are designed to allow booting directly from the hard drive using GRUB 2 and eliminates the need for burning a CD/DVD.
<ObrienDave> OMG
<Shoe14> Bashing-om: does this work for the mini ISO too? because iirc the mini ISO doesnt even support UEFI
<Bashing-om> Shoe14: Can not really say, as I have not booted the minimial .iso in this manner. I have the desk top, It workie for desk top, I must assume will boot the minimal also .
<Lorcatar> Hi, there is a tooltip delay, and when I drag things it doesn't feel responsive in unity. It seems like it is considered a feature but I find it annoying. Does anyone know how to make unity more responsive?
<DJones> bagginsDK: 14.04 will be supported until April 2019 (5 Years) and apart from desktop, xubuntu & ubuntu are the same and share the same app's & repositories
<ObrienDave> bagginsDK, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<pentarex> bekks [0x98d80d8] main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `telx'. VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
<pentarex> [0x828e980] ts demux error: libdvbpsi (misc PSI): Bad CRC_32 table 0x73 !!!
<pentarex> sorry for the paste
<basichash> I'm trying to make my topbar transparent, by adding a background: rgba(0,0,0,0) in my gnome-shell.css file, but nothing's changed
<Lestat151> Hottest Teens On The Web! Free To Join http://po.st/IxdT3P
<col7> Hello!
<mariaG> hey dudes
<mariaG> !
<SchrodingersScat> hello
<mariaG> ive just installed a ubunto distro , and i cant login into it
<mariaG> why ?
<mariaG> how should i guess the root password and username ?
<bekks> !root | mariaG
<ubottu> mariaG: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bekks> mariaG: Use the username you create during installation.
<mariaG> man, ive just booted
<mariaG> it askes username and password
<mariaG> cant even install it
<mariaG> its www.play-linux.com
<bekks> mariaG: you said you've just installed Ubuntu.
<ObrienDave> yes and you created one during installation
<mariaG> NO!
<mariaG> listen to me
<mariaG> ffs
<SchrodingersScat> mariaG: you should check their support then
<bekks> 0215 204753 < mariaG> ive just installed a ubunto distro , and i cant login into it
<SchrodingersScat> !patience | mariaG
<ubottu> mariaG: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bekks> You did say that, actually.
<ObrienDave> [11:47:53] <mariaG> ive just installed a ubunto distro , and i cant login into it
<SchrodingersScat> should really be !language
<SchrodingersScat> !flavors
<mariaG> not installed booted soz
<profall> Hello
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<mariaG> does ubunto has any default password ?
<ObrienDave> NO!
<SchrodingersScat> mariaG: you're not using ubuntu, we don't know what play-linux does. this is ubuntu support
<profall> I made a new user, and when I su into it or ssh into it there's no hostname displaying. Just a $ symbol and I can type, it's just bothering the hell out of me. If I su root I see my root@hostname though. http://prntscr.com/65j183
<bekks> profall: depending on how you created the new user, the user doesnt have a default environment, especially not PS1 variable set for a beautiful prompt.
<profall> hmm
<SchrodingersScat> mariaG: their website seems to say it might be 'play' good luck :0)
<profall> bekks how do I create that environment? I just have the user in sudo group right now.
<bekks> How did you create the user?
<profall> webmin, but I can just create it on shell. That's not a problem.
<bekks> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<profall> Interesting.
<bekks> Drop webmin and use adduser instead.
<cgt> I am trying to make an apparmor profile for Transmission using aa-genprof, but I can't seem to make it work. I run aa-genprof with "transmission-gtk" as the argument and then it tells me to start "exercising" the program. I do, but it shows any apparmor events. "Scanning for apparmor events" doesn't help.
<cgt> I'm on 14.10.
<profall> ok
<abudhabi> Hi. Is Mint considered ubuntu-enough for this channel?
<cgt> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bekks> abudhabi: No.
<abudhabi> OK, thanks!
<dae-> !dae-
<col7> I have a question in my ubuntu linux... What is the menu that pops up every now and again, it's purple, and it shows opened applications, and it switches from my current open application at times.
<OerHeks> col7, sounds like notifications, right top corner?
<ObrienDave> col7, notifications?
<col7> No.
<col7> It is in the center of the screen, and pops up at times
<col7> It could be because of my trackpad.
<col7> I'm on mac hardware, and so the trackpad has a bit of a multi-touch capability, I would say.
<OerHeks> middle .. alt-tab give a view in the middle.
<col7> OerHeks, yes, it's that menu, except it doesn't show the current workspace opened up... how can I disable this on the trackpad?
<OerHeks> col7, try to make a screenshot, when it happens again
<col7> OerHeks, it is that menu... the first time I did alt+tab it showed the current window in the center of it all.
<OerHeks> col7, no idea really
<col7> OerHeks, see, this menu pops up at times with my given track pad...
<ObrienDave> seeing a screenshot would be very helpful
<theRealGent>  Anyone know how to restart xfce without loggin out and losing all my applications?
<jatt> what for
<OerHeks> tgldr0511, can you do something about your connection?
<col7> ObrienDave, Okay, I have a screenshot, how do I upload it?
<kostkon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dixie__> hey everyone!  because of a very negative expirence in #ubuntu-offtopic last night I started a new social channel at #ubuntu-notopic.  stop in.  feel free to express yourself in any way you'd like, without catching hell from the politeness police or microsoft fanboys!
<OerHeks> dixie__, blup
<dixie__> OerHeks: okay.
<col7> ObrienDave, OerHeks https://imgur.com/lG9n4mF
<mrx-c0d3r> Hey
<ObrienDave> col7, OH! the alt-tab switcher lol
<OerHeks> ObrienDave, , maybe it is a hot corner gesture ?
<col7> ObrienDave, Yes, but it sometimes pops up with my trackpad.
<ObrienDave> could be
<Mardoxx> Hi, I'm trying to enable numlock at startup; following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Mardoxx> Where's the System Settings > Keyboard Layout > Options > Miscellaneous compatibility options  menu gone? Is this guide not up to date?
<mdoge> hi, I have a HFS+ external disk and I cannot write to it. I mounted it with 'sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sdd1 /media/Sanne2' but it still says its mounted as read-only. Any clue?
<pavlos> col7, you're running 3 apps, term, skype and xchat. xchat is on focus. Repeated alt+tab rotates apps
<bekks> mdoge: HFS+ write support isnt implemented, as fair as I know.
<col7> pavlos, right, but how can I remove it from a gesture, so it doesn't pop up?
<mdoge> bekks: out of the box it is not
<mdoge> bekks: but perhaps you know of another way from ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> col7, something is triggering alt-tab
<col7> ObrienDave, hm.
<OerHeks> col7, i cannot find that gesture/trackpad movement, install unity-tweak and see if it is available in there ?
<pavlos> col7, you can use ccsm to configure alt+tab behaviour ...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211863
<col7> OerHeks, alright, thanks.
<col7> Another question: Do you recommend Antivirus software, on Ubuntu?
<col7> Some say "better safe than sorry."
<OerHeks> clam-av is pretty up2date
<col7> I don't really use it.
<col7> but.
<col7> Just for conversation.
<OerHeks> col7, easy on the enter, please
<col7> OerHeks,  sorry.
<col7> I'm signing off xchat for now... but are there any other ubuntu-related channels?
<OerHeks> !alis | col7
<ubottu> col7: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<col7> Thanks.
<Bashing-om> mdoge: Have you seen : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus ?
<t-Dubs> Hello, fellas. I wanted to take a second to thank everyone on here for helping me get up and running the other day;  Ubuntu is now the default OS on my machine, so I am very happy about that. So, now that it's time for me to get settled in, I need a little bit of help getting my bluetooth speaker-ball up and running!  Can anyone help me with that?
<t-Dubs> I can't seem t9o get it to connect.
<t-Dubs> l:/
<t-Dubs> Anyone?
<t-Dubs> My problem is that I can't even get it to show up in the devices list..
<t-Dubs> I don't knpw what to do.
<ObrienDave> does your computer actually have bluetooth capability? most don't
<t-Dubs> So, any help would be appreciated, thanks1
<t-Dubs> !
<t-Dubs> Yes, it does, I used it all the time back when I was running windows.
<ObrienDave> internal or adapter?
<t-Dubs> Internal.
<ObrienDave> i would suggest looking for a linux driver for your internal device
<t-Dubs> OK, so, is there an easy way to do that?
<ObrienDave> google?
<t-Dubs> Or, should  I just google it?
<t-Dubs> LOL, ok, thought so.
<ObrienDave> without knowing your exact model, not really ;P
<t-Dubs> That sucks!
<t-Dubs> MAAAN ,and you call yourself helpful!
<t-Dubs> J/K
<ObrienDave> never said i was helpful ;P
<t-Dubs> For real for real, I was just kidding with you :P
<t-Dubs> lol
<t-Dubs> Here.. It's a little turtle...
<usr0> Hello guys
<usr0> I've tried "sudo apt-cache show openssl" in terminal and got in respond that it's version is openssl_0.9.8o. On the official site here: http://www.openssl.org/source/old/0.9.x/ I found that this version is dated by 1-Jun-2010. So, it must definitely have that "heartbleed" voulnerability, right?
<usr0> The question is why do we have so old packages in APT?
<OerHeks> Ubuntu uses different number/letters, it is patched
<OerHeks> !heartbleed
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<shadaloo> can someone help me retattach a screen session
<jatt> usr0: wrong, old version are kept for lts releases and they are security patched
<shadaloo> There is a screen on: 23640.pts-34
<shadaloo> I deattached from that screen and now I can't screen -dr
<shadaloo> i know its not an ubuntu question but just wondering if someone could help
<bekks> shadaloo: whats the message when using screen -dr ?
<julio> Hola
<andrewjs18> hi folks, how do you turn on auto complete and show the directory path by default in the command line?
<andrewjs18> ubuntu 14.04
<Ben64> andrewjs18: what do you mean exactly
<hellpe> hello everyone
<julio> only speaks spanish not english!!!!
<andrewjs18> Ben64, so when I'm signed in with a regular user (not root), this is all I see:
<andrewjs18> $
<andrewjs18> if I switch to say /home/me, I have to type out pwd to see the path I'm in
<ObrienDave> !es | julio
<ubottu> julio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ben64> andrewjs18: that is not default behavior, what did you do
<andrewjs18> Ben64, I didn't do anything..I added a user and that's how it's showing up as
<julio> Gracias ubottu
<Ben64> andrewjs18: ah ok, you must have used useradd instead of adduser
<andrewjs18> Ben64, I think I did use useradd, actually.
<Ben64> andrewjs18: cp /etc/skel/.* ~/
<Ben64> then re log in
<andrewjs18> Ben64, I'm getting this after running the command:
<andrewjs18> $ cp /etc/skel/.* ~/
<andrewjs18> cp: omitting directory â/etc/skel/.â
<andrewjs18> cp: omitting directory â/etc/skel/..â
<Ben64> thats fine
<andrewjs18> closed ssh, opened it back up and it's still back at just the $
<hellpe> i'm having a weird issue with two laptops: i can't connect to any wi-fi network in both of them
<Ben64> andrewjs18: maybe restart
<hellpe> one is an Eee PC with Xubuntu 14.10, the other is my roommate's Acer with ubuntu 14.10 recently installed
<andrewjs18> let's give it a whirl
<andrewjs18> 1min
<shadaloo> bekks: it returns me to a blank screen
<hellpe> both were working correctly until today
<shadaloo> bekks: I was only running irssi inside this screen, is there someway to reattach to irssi?
<bekks> shadaloo: Try screen -DR
<hellpe> I didn't do anything in particular, they just can't connect to either our own wi-fi router, or to my smartphone or even the neighbors' wifi
<hellpe> ethernet seems to work fine (I'm using it right now to talk to you)
<shadaloo> bekks: returns me to blank shell
<shadaloo> bekks: can't get to my irssi session
<bekks> shadaloo: so check wether irssi is still running
<shadaloo> bekks: it is
<shadaloo> bekks: i just don't know how to get to it
<bekks> shadaloo: So whats the output of "screen -list"?
<MajorGrub> Hi all
<shadaloo> bekks: here is a screen on: 23640.pts-34.host	(07/01/2014 02:08:22 PM)	(Detached)
<shadaloo> 1 Socket in /var/run/screen/S-shadaloo.
<bekks> shadaloo: so just use "screen -r 23640.pts-34.host"
<MajorGrub> I’m installing xubuntu on a hp chromebox and in the list of partitions I see many different sda partitions… I don’t know if these were created by chromeos and if I can just remove all of them and create a single partition for xubuntu
<shadaloo> bekks: it enters that sreen but the irssi is still silent
<shadaloo> bekks: I mean, it is just a blank shell
<bekks> shadaloo: Whats the output of "ps -ef | grep irssi"?
<shadaloo> bekks: shadaloo 10933 10451  0 21:22 pts/45   00:00:00 grep --color=auto irssi
<bekks> shadaloo: so there is no irssi running anymore.
<shadaloo> bekks: it's still running I can see my other connection in IRC
<bekks> shadaloo: ps -ef clearly tells us that there is no irssi running.
<pmax> hello to all...
<bekks> shadaloo: Wait - do you use different users for running screen?
<EriC^^> shadaloo: type exit a couple times
<EriC^^> shadaloo: you're probably in another screen session or something
<shadaloo> EriC^^: THERE IT IS
<shadaloo> I was embedded in many screens
<shadaloo> holy shit man
<EriC^^> hehe
<shadaloo> thx
<EriC^^> np
<redemptionsong> I made a mistake when trying to take a screenshot. Used ctrl_prsc (rather than only prsc). I heard the sound of the shot being taken but don't see it in /home/me/Pictures/*     at all nor anywhere else via search in nautilus. Don't know how to search for stuff very well (eg: command line or nautilus) and I reeeeaaallly don't want any junk on this computer (not one 'bit' - sqeaky clean she...
<redemptionsong> ...is). Can anyone help me figure out if there is some fantom screenshot somewhere that I certainly wantto delete?
<redemptionsong> whoa
<Dinosaurio> I think mohammed is gay
<shadaloo> EriC^^: very large sir
<redemptionsong> * ctrl+prsc*
<MajorGrub> Any idea guys ?
<OerHeks> !ot | Dinosaurio
<ubottu> Dinosaurio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> redemptionsong, if you didn't hit save, then it is not saved
<redemptionsong> OerHeks: Perfect!  Thanks man  :>
<bruxC> Hello, new to linux. learning a lot. currently have a ntfs-3g drive I"d like to get into a linux based format. It has a bunch of media on it for plex. What would be the best file system for my situation?
<bruxC> and by linux based format I do mean linux-based file system.
<naryfa> hi, does anyone know what governs the brightness hotkeys in ubuntu? I have an issue when I press FN and Arrow Up or Down, the screen adjusts in double steps.
<OerHeks> bruxC, you cannot change it to ext4 without loss of data, afaik.
<redemptionsong> btw, is there a simple way to set the default location for screenshot to where I want them (not where it is by default)?
<Bashing-om> bruxC: The "all around' default file system for ubuntu is "ext4" .
<bruxC> OerHeks,  I figured. I have a bare metal that I'll be partitioning and then will be transferring the data from ntfs-3g to the new one.
<OerHeks> redemptionsong, sure, see this answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/114429/default-save-directory-for-gnome-screenshot
<redemptionsong> sweet
<naryfa> I guess not
<JamieDimon> Ubuntu Server 14.04 Trust wants to install Postgresql 9.3.6. How do I force Postgresql 9.3.5?
<newbooter> I have a scary warning in Synaptic: Broken depencency: linux-generic Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers3.16.0.30.31. What would be the best way to fix this?
<newbooter> If uname -4 says 3.16.0-23-generic, does that mean I can safely remove the package from Synaptic?
<Bashing-om> newbooter: I say again (uname -r) result is the kernel you are booting. Do not remove this kernel .
<mr_george> I wish lxpanelctl run could run my .bashrc first and make expand shell variables like $THIS. Does anyone know an alternative program with similar functionality and those kinds of features? (lxpanelctl run is a simply one-line entry presumably sent to shell to launch an application.)
<MonkeyDust> newbooter  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<newbooter> MonkeyDust, in terminal this command does not give a response
<newbooter> Opened new terminal, response: Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> newbooter  try   sudo apr-get autoremove
<MonkeyDust> newbooter  try   sudo apt-get autoremove
<newbooter> Ok thank you for your help, will try that
<andrewjs18> heh, reboot my ubuntu box, now I cannot ping, ssh and reach it from the console.
<stephen> #channels
<DexterF> hi
<jhutchins> andrewjs18: Not much you can do without physical or oob access.
<andrewjs18> jhutchins, yeah, it sucks.
<andrewjs18> I have a ticket in with the DC
<DexterF> bootet live 14.04, installed openssh-server, set passwd for user and via sudo for root, still cannot login from remote, get "access denied" what am I missing?
<andrewjs18> it's just a cheap VPS through cloud at cost..I think I paid a one-time fee of $35.
<andrewjs18> I guess I'm getting my money's worth.  heh
<Guest10831> Hello, I need some help. I had a open office writer document. somhow it got damaged. it says that another user is using it and if i open a copy i see a damaged file - no nromal content. how can i get it back? It's important
<Guest10831> The file is only 1 kb now
<jhutchins> andrewjs18: For future reference: a lot of virtual hosters use special kernels/drivers and you have to use their sources if you update.
<billharrison> I am seeing WRITE SAME failed, Manually zeroing occasionally in my console. What is this, and should I be worried about data loss (I have production user data that cannot be lost).
<billharrison> This is Ubuntu Trusty 14.04.
<andrewjs18> jhutchins, thanks.
<jhutchins> billharrison: What kind of storage is it?
<billharrison> jhutchins: VMware. SCSI LSI Logic Parallel (device name is sda1)
<jhutchins> billharrison: So does the VM see a virtual disk or a physical disk?
<billharrison> jhutchins: A virtual disc.
<jhutchins> billharrison: In that case I wouldn't worry too much (beyond routine backups).  It's probably just lag on the host.
<jhutchins> billharrison: What filesystem?
<Tyler> I need  help
<billharrison> jhutchins: ext4
<MonkeyDust> Tyler  let's hear it
<Tyler> My ubuntu installed and with out a login
<Tyler> So I can not install any programs at a all
<billharrison> jhutchins: Hmm, I haven't seen this error before, until doing a new instal of Ubuntu Server.
<MonkeyDust> Tyler  the name you entered during installtion, that's your login
<Guest10831> can anyone help me? need the file back!
<MonkeyDust> Tyler  in a terminal, type   whoami
<Tyler> It always says password is incorrect
<Tyler> And I can only use gest
<billharrison> jhutchins: Should I reinstall everything again?
<MonkeyDust> Tyler  make sure the keyboard layout is correct and caps lock is off
<Tyler> I have reinstalled it about 10 times already same thing every time
<Tyler> Ask for a user name then password
<jatt> boot in single mode and change the password
<jhutchins> billharrison: I doubt that would do anything different.
<Tyler> No like off the bat it wants me to put in a user name
<jhutchins> billharrison: Any monitoring at the guest level would be pointless, you're not looking at the real hardware.
<parsnip> Hi, I'm finding `ranger' ships with a non-standard config file.
<jhutchins> billharrison: You should probably enable whatever disk monitoring ESXi offers and watch that.
<Tyler> I have to use the windows installer because my laptop ignores the disc
<jhutchins> billharrison: http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=2040405
<jatt> if you forgot the password boot in single user mode and reset it
<Guest10831> Hello, I have a big problem and need some help. I had a open office writer document. somehow it got damaged. it says that another user is using it and if i open a copy i see a damaged file - no nromal content. how can i get it back? It's important
<parsnip> Any ranger users here? I expected 1? to show me bindings, but doesn't seem to be the case for ubuntu's distribution of ranger.
<Tyler___> That link wasn't what I am using
<billharrison>  jhutchins: If everything looks fine according to ESXi's disc monitor, is it possible there's still a problem? Could this be related to the fact I elected not to use LVM partitioning?
<MonkeyDust> Tyler  is this useful http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<jhutchins> billharrison: No, I prefer not to use lvm, both of the datacenters at my current and past jobs were completely lvm free.
<jhutchins> billharrison: Are you using encryption?
<selsper> ff
<OerHeks> Guest10831, go into the folder where that file is stored, enable hidden files ctrl + h, and see if there is a .lock file >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/183024/why-libreoffice-keeps-saying-the-document-is-locked-for-editing
<Tyler___> Because I dual booted my laptop for it so maybr
<Tyler___> But I have Toshiba so that won't work
<Tyler___> I g2g be back tomorrow
<technikfreak> hey guys how and is it possible to disable the auto hide of unity launcher in ubuntu 14?
<billharrison> jhutchins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10245835/
<billharrison> jhutchins: How do I find out?
<OerHeks> technikfreak, go into systemsettings > appearance > behavior
<technikfreak> not possible in 14.0x
<OerHeks> what is not possible?
<technikfreak> i can just set this with 10 seconds
<OerHeks> technikfreak, look again, right hand side, you can turn it off
<technikfreak> OerHeks : let me check
 * h4x0r-w0rld http://twitter.com/l33t_hacker  and https://worldhacker.org  , Join Us :) and subscribe ... .just accept the ssl certificate as it is 4098 bit ... . We never backdoor it ... .
 * h4x0r-w0rld http://twitter.com/l33t_hacker  and https://worldhacker.org  , Join Us :) and subscribe ... .just accept the ssl certificate as it is 4098 bit ... . We never backdoor it ... .
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Guest10831> OerHeks: there is one file ending with doc# of 0 byte
<OerHeks> Guest10831, sorry to hear that :-(
<Guest10831> OerHeks: just running photorec, but affraid that it will not work in this case, but realy need it back
<newbooter> Fixed my broken package issue on Synaptic... using Menu -> Package -> Force Version to install earlier version.
<bagginsDK> Hello to all. How can i do a search in apt-get? for example: sudo apt-cache search vim?
<OerHeks> bagginsDK, apt-cache search vim
<bagginsDK> OerHeks, thank you!
<OerHeks> no need for sudo
<ysangkok> how do i look up hostnames like mymachine.local? nslookup or dig doesn't work
<jhutchins> billharrison: You can run smart tests on the host and see if you're getting actual failures.  The numbers look suspicious to me, but the real question is are they stable (good) or increasing (bad).
<billharrison> jhutchins: I'm not seing the error anywhere else, I am going to have to reinstall
<ysangkok> i can do dig mymachine.local @224.0.0.251 -p 5353
<jhutchins> billharrison: That's not going to change anything.  This isn't windows.
<ysangkok> but that doesn't work with internet hostnames
<ysangkok> i'm looking for a command that can do both
<billharrison> Run smartd?
<jhutchins> billharrison: How is the drive provisioned?  Thin, thick, lazy?
<billharrison> jhutchins: Thick Provision Lazy Zeroed
<OerHeks> ysangkok, nmap -sP 192.168.0.*
<ysangkok> OerHeks: that's a port scan, right? i just wanna look up a single avahi or public dns hostname.. i don't see how this is related
<lathiat> ysangkok: getent hosts hostname
<lathiat> ysangkok: will do both
<jhutchins> billharrison: esxi, not player, right?
<billharrison> jhutchins: Right.
<lathiat> ysangkok: or more specifically, will use nsswitch and use whatever nss hostname plugins are enabled ,such as nss-mdns,
<billharrison> ESXi 5.5.0
<ysangkok> lathiat: oooh great, thanks!
<ysangkok> lathiat: my browser does that too?
<lathiat> most system programs use the same method
<lathiat> though not all, for example, host does dns diretly
<lathiat> beause host is part of bind9, it has its own dns resolver code
<ysangkok> it makes hostnames a leaky abstraction, i don't like that
<lathiat> well its more host isn't quite the right otol for the job
<lathiat> host is specifically a DNS lookup tool
<lathiat> that just happens to get your list of nameservers out of resolv.conf
<lathiat> 99% of programs use the system APIs like gethostbyname, etc.. and will use avahi etc
<Mortix> hi everyone, i'm having annoying trouble, my main screen is HIDPI(4k) and when i connect another screen and scale it to 1.5x1.5, the mouse is very limited on the 2nd screen
<ysangkok> yeah ok
<lathiat> a common confusion point never the less
<lathiat> leaky abstraction lol, are you a ruby programmer :P
<jhutchins> billharrison: Are you running smartmontools on the VM?
<billharrison> jhutchins: No.
<jhutchins> billharrison: vmtools installed and current?
<billharrison> jhutchins: vmtools are not installed.
<Pinkamena_D> how to you 'undock and leave' a laptop? Say you are working on your laptop and you would like to place it on standby and take it with you. The docking station wante you to press a button to stop the station before physical removal, but if you put the laptop to sleep first, this button will wakt it up.
<ysangkok> lathiat: no. but i know a nice ruby programmer joke. this ruby programmer went to a conference with a t-shirt saying ":sex". everyone thought he was cool, his t-shirt said "sex symbol". but what he didn't realize that everyone else read it as "colon sex" :D:D:D
<lathiat> ysangkok: bahaha that is actually hilarious and i've never heard it.
<jhutchins> billharrison: Definitely install them; then reboot.  If you continue to see the errors don't worry, they're informational not any indication of data loss.
<Pinkamena_D> the only way I can actually find that works is to press the button at the same time as suspending.
<jhutchins> billharrison: WRITE SAME is a scsi command that's not always available, this is just the kernel telling you it tried it and had to do manual writes of repeated zeros instead of the write same command.
<ysangkok> not sure if sarcastic
<jhutchins> billharrison: There might be a slight performance hit, but it will probably be fixed in the next kernel update.
<billharrison> Why would the absense of the vmware cause this?
<jhutchins> billharrison: The tools include drivers optimized for the virtual VMWare hardware.
<Guest10831> OerHeks: there must be a way. I know the name and some words within the document
<shadaloo> are there any packages that implement AES
<shadaloo> ?
<jhutchins> billharrison: It's not clear whether they eliminate the problem in all cases, but you do want to use the ones that are current with your version of esxi.
<owen1> i want to see all the services that are available on my machine, which one are currently running and which are starting on boot. i know there are 3 services system in ubuntu: system v init, upstart and systemd. i also know the command 'service --status-all' is doing what i want but only for system v init. am i accurate with my assumptions and what are the other 2 commands i need to know?
<billharrison> Okay, will try installing the tools!
<billharrison> And I will notice this when I'm installing things because of the writing,r ight?
<jhutchins> billharrison: Possibly.
<toan_> glish
<parsnip> Dang it, in ranger, `:dump_keybindings' etc does nothing.
<parsnip> Supposed to be bound to 2?
<jhutchins> billharrison: Here's one method of eliminating the messages: http://www.it3.be/2013/10/16/write-same-failed/
<jhutchins> billharrison: From the looks of things a current kernel and the tools should fix it though.  Patch was in the kernel tree in 2013.
<shadaloo> are there any packages that implement AES ?
<billharrison> jhutchins: Hmm, I am running kernel 3.13.0-32
<OerHeks> !find aes
<ubottu> Found: aes2501-wy, aesfix, aeskeyfind, aeskulap, aeson-pretty, aespipe, libghc-aeson-dev, libghc-aeson-doc, libghc-aeson-pretty-dev, libghc-aeson-pretty-doc (and 13 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=aes&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<billharrison> jhutchins: Use this? apt-get install open-vm-tools
<jhutchins> billharrison: That will work, or you can use the install process on the host (untar, run installer with the -d for defaults).
<billharrison> jhutchins: Thank you. I've installed open-vm-tools, so now I will be watching syslog. We all have our fingers crossed.
<bagginsDK> Hello again. How can i check if a daemon service is running?
<jhutchins> billharrison: Again, it's an informational message, not an actal error, so no danger to your data.
<bagginsDK> Specific for ssh
<jhutchins> bagginsDK: Service sshd status
<jhutchins> bagginsDK: ps ax | grep ssh
<jhutchins> bagginsDK: netstat to see if the port is active.
<jhutchins> telnet, nmap, or ssh from a remote to see if it's open
<daftykins> netstat -tuln
<bagginsDK> jhutchins, service sshd status returns unrecognized servivice sshd
<m0h4wk> Does anyone have any expertise with the Tor browser?
<jhutchins> bagginsDK: Sorry, it's just ssh
<bagginsDK> jhutchins, this is what returns: ssh: unrecognized service
<jhutchins> bagginsDK: Did you install it?
<jhutchins> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<bagginsDK> I come from Fedora and there it was preinstalled. Best way from sudo apt-get install ssh_
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<daftykins> !info ssh
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6p1-8 (utopic), package size 6 kB, installed size 107 kB
<daftykins> ah, does both, ok
<jhutchins> bagginsDK: ubuntu's a bit more desktop oriented, so not everybody runs it.
<billharrison> jhutchins: Thanks so much, it looks to be fine.
<somekool> hey there... my onboard sound stopped working after system update running 15.04, any one got similar issue ?
<remline> I don't understand why both 'apt' and 'apt-get' commands exist. Evidently 'apt-get' is preferable?
<daftykins> somekool: #ubuntu+1 for unfinished releases.
<somekool> thanks daftykins
<rww> remline: apt is brand new, I'd expect it to replace apt-get at some point, but we generally go with apt-get for now
<rww> it's just Yet Another Frontend to APT. same as aptitude, etc.
<remline> rww, thanks, for a while I was thinking apt-get used apt, but reading the man page dispelled that notion.
<rww> yeah, there's apt the command and APT the library
<rww> apt-get uses APT, not apt
<rww> it's a bit silly
#ubuntu 2016-02-15
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Sheessshhh . I do not know now what else to do .
<barnito> nice, I got trillian working in wine
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Nah, I think you've done lots. Just my luck I guess. Perhaps tomorrow it might decide to work, who knows. *fingers crossed*
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Anyway it's 5:30 AM here, so I should get a couple hours rest at least. Thanks for all your help. Appreciate it a lot. Have a good day/night. :)
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: And perhaps if it works, I might be back to pick your brain again, who knows! :D
<Bashing-om> JimmyP: Regret no restoration to this time . Now is to the hardware point . Voltae merter, see that you have voltage to the drive, and spare that drive off .
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: I don't know how to do that?
<Bashing-om> Well, an investment in learning . Get the manual, see what it is going to take to remove the hard drive .
<ubonzo> used dd to send ubuntu server ISO to USB boot disk. During install, I received this message: please insert the disc labeled: UBUNTU-SERVER 14.04.3 lts _trusy tahr_ - beta amd64 (20150808) in the drive /media/cdrom
<ubonzo> Any idea why? There's no way to get around this, so I have to reboot.
<JimmyP> Bashing-om: Alright, will do, thanks once again. :)
<k1l> ubonzo: that just happens when the usb/iso is not correct.
<ubonzo> k1l: strange. I wonder how an error could have occurred. All I did was download the ISO, dd it to USB, then boot from it.
<OerHeks> trusy tahr ? also beta ?
<OerHeks> what a typo
<procyon_ember> Are there any working (non-adobe) flashplayer alternatives?
<k1l> ubonzo: possible errors: download, burning to usb, usb hardware
<OerHeks> procyon_ember, enable html5 in the youtube page, also chrome uses html5 by default
<k1l> procyon_ember: pepperflash that is used in chrome
<procyon_ember> OerHeks: That'
<procyon_ember> OerHeks: That's not a flashplayer alternative.
<OerHeks> procyon_ember, it is, at least for youtube.
<procyon_ember> k1l: Is pepperflash a Firefox add-on?
<k1l> procyon_ember: no. its the chrome flash lib
<procyon_ember> I suppose I should have specified, Firefox.
<ubonzo> k1l: does the name of the ISO matter prior to dd? I changed it from the default ubuntu name to simply 'ubuntu-server.iso'
<k1l> ubonzo: no
<procyon_ember> So there is no working flashplayer alternative then?
<k1l> procyon_ember: there used to be gnash and such. but they hardly work (thanks to adobe).
<squinty> procyon_ember,  http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html    works in ff here
<procyon_ember> I see.
<procyon_ember> squinty: That's not a non-adobe alternative
<k1l> procyon_ember: what is the issue?
<procyon_ember> k1l: The real issue is, Adobe Flashplayer still exists, and many applications are designed for it.
<squinty> procyon_ember, why don't you take the time to read rather than two seconds and then saying  won't work.
<k1l> procyon_ember: yes, flash needs to die.
<procyon_ember> squinty: Sorry if that seemed too dismissive. I'll read it now.
<procyon_ember> Thanks for the responses everyone.
<squinty> procyon_ember,  fwiw, the only way I could view bbc, and canadian news sites (still stuck using flash rather than html5) was to use chrome (which i hate).  after installing pepperflash and freshplayer....no more problems
<procyon_ember> squinty:  The thing is, flashplayer is required for other applications besides streaming video sites. For example http://www.armorgames.com
<procyon_ember> This freshplayer wrapper may be just the trick though.
<squinty> procyon_ember, clicked on the game url and started a game ok
<k1l> procyon_ember: what ubuntu are you on?
<idkwft> Hi, someone joined my laptop through ssh with my user, I saw it in the logs. Is there any way to get his identity or public key? I'm using 14.04
<k1l> idkwft: look into the auth.log
<idkwft> lets see
<idkwft> it only shows the ip
<idkwft> and the password attempt
<uups> hello frien
<uups> does any one know the my databases for brute force
<uups> ?
<uups> ok
<CuriousErnestBri> Hi i screwed up
<CuriousErnestBri> how do I get internet? Im on ubuntu MATE
<CuriousErnestBri> ##linux
<compdoc> CuriousErnestBri, what did you screw up?
<CuriousErnestBri> I have no internet so I can fix everyhing that looks tiny on my2k screen
<CuriousErnestBri> im on irc in phone
<Solarlux> I have 2 network adapters where i can change netywork?
<CuriousErnestBri> my panels are messed up as well
<Solarlux> I know where in windows i need to know where in ubuntu i can off one adapter of netwpork
<CuriousErnestBri> I am dualbootingwith win1 btw
<CuriousErnestBri> 10
<CuriousErnestBri> Hi
<CuriousErnestBri> got dc
<CuriousErnestBri> on phone
<CuriousErnestBri> How do i get wifi?
<procyon_ember> k1l: lubuntu 15.10
<procyon_ember> squinty: awesome  :)
<squinty> procyon_ember,  :-)
<k1l> procyon_ember: adobe-flashplugin  doesnt work?
<CuriousErnestBri> No suitable device
<NginUS> I have a laptop which is unable to boot from any external device, ie. USB CDROM, Thumbdrive, etc.
<NginUS> I see wubi is no longer supported so I can't install from inside Windows 10
<NginUS> I can't use Unetbootin b/c I can't boot from anything except the hard drive.
<NginUS> And it creates an external boot device
<NginUS> But I can't boot from anything other than the internal hdd.
<NginUS> How can I get Ubuntu (or any other linux distro) to install from within Windows?
<tomreyn> NginUS: doesd the laptop support PXE (network) booting?
<tomreyn> which model is it?
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | NginUS
<ubottu> NginUS: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<NginUS> No- the BIOS is bare of any boot sequence section.
<NginUS> tomreyn: Its a Lenovo Ideapad S100 R802
<squinty> NginUS, if your unit can boot from cd/dvd, you can use plop boot manger to boot your system and then use a usb based iso from there on     https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<Bashing-om> !uefi | NginUS
<ubottu> NginUS: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<NginUS> squinty: That's the problem- can't change boot to anything other than hdd
<NginUS> The physical drive is behind this plate inside it that can't be removed, thus I can't do it from another box either
<k1l> NginUS:i dont think it cant boot from usb
<NginUS> There's a 'boot device' menu from pressing F12 during boot, but it doesn't allow to choose anything but the Win hdd
<NginUS> k1l: Believe me I've tried everything to get it to boot from the USB CDROM I have
<k1l> the arrow keys dont work there? or is the usb just not listed?
<k1l> NginUS: try a usb-pendrive
<NginUS> k1l: Not listed, thus nowhere to select from the arrow keys
<NginUS> Tried a USB thumbdrive, but it wasn't selectable
<k1l> can you disable the boot from hdd in bios?
<NginUS> k1l: No, there's no menu with which to do so.
<k1l> press x there
<NginUS> Its the cheapest laptop Ive ever seen. BIOS only has a 'Disable UEFI' section, and 'Set Clock'. Literally barren of any useful options
<squinty> NginUS,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2285585
<Bashing-om> NginUS: What brand of laptop ? Some have the UEFI settings password locked .
<NginUS> No passwords here
<NginUS> Whatever, it's my roommate's laptop. I just showed him how to restore Windows to factory- the only recovery option that actually works.
<NginUS> ty all nevertheless
<tomreyn> NginUS: hold down shift then select to power down windows, then investigate the options presented
<tomreyn> one of them should be to disable UEFI in case its enabled.
<tomreyn> NginUS: another option you have, but not a safe one, is to run the installer from within virtualbox. this bears a good chance to brick the device in terms of making it unbootable, though
<NginUS> Yeah, that gives like you said an option to disable UEFI at reboot, & presents a few menu entries that say they enable external device boot, but when it tries it  says 'no bootable device found' then 'Do you want to restore windows' or 'do you want to start system recovery', or something like that
<tomreyn> no bootable device is because windows may fail to boot with uefi disabled. once uefi + secureboot is off you should be able to boot off external media,though
<NginUS> tomreyn: I tried that, no change
<NginUS> ty anyway. A fresh Win restore will remove all the p2p warez he has messing stuff up atm
<NginUS> I hate that he does that shit on my internet connection... :-(
<procyon_ember> k1l: I want a divorce from Adobe. The love is long gone, and they're like creepy uncle ernie now.They've
<Solarlux> Where i can see my network adapters?
<squinty> ifconfig
<Solarlux> where
<squinty> type ifconfig in a terminal
<Solarlux> i typed but i cant see my network adapters
<Solarlux> I have 2 one built in wifi
<Solarlux> and second one is USB wifi stick
<Solarlux> I want disable intel and enable my usb wifi only
<texla> Ubuntu-14.04.3>this in stalled on a pc and a laptop>I used an empty partition on the pc and installed another o/s>I then install it to a partition on a usb pen drive> I then deleted the o/s from the partition>I can run the pendrive in the pc>It mounts on the laptop but will not open!!
<squinty> Solarlux,  ifconfig should show at least your internal wifi adaptor (might be labled as lxcbr0 or similar)  might want to check out the ubuntu wireless docs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<stonedbird> squinty, sounds a good doc..
<squinty> Solarlux,  sorry typo  not lxcbr0 but rather wlan1 or similar
<squinty> Solarlux,  might also want to check your puter's docs to see if your unit has a key to just turn off the internal.  you can disable it too by System Settings -> Network -> Wireless  (though that may disable your usb wifi dongle too, not sure to be honest)
<squinty> Solarlux, ....and if you are feeling really adventuresome then you may want to just consider internally disconecting the internal wireless by unhooking the two wires that connect it to the main board
<tripkin> You might also be able to turn it off in the BIOS if that has not been mentioned already.
<Solarlux> installer needs to be run as root wtf
<truexfan81> ok still working on this webapp thing, trying to fix some NPEs i got to looking around, and the default tomcat install on ubuntu 12.04 has soo many things symlinked to so many different locations there is no possible way for me to make it match the working setup i have in a vm
<NginUS> Can someone help me with apt-get errors? http://is.gd/huL2my
<wiltors42> where do I find an ubuntu server iso that I can install without network connection
<wiltors42> is it possible to install ubuntu server without internet connection?
<OerHeks> any iso will do, wiltors42, but does not contain allsoftware
<waters33637> wiltors42: yes
<wiltors42> well I downloaded the ubuntu server and I try to do minimal install but it won't work without internet
<wiltors42> im trying to install it on a tower with a wifi card and it won't conncet to my WPA2 network
<waters33637> installer should ... after install .. you have to use cli ... to setup wifi card
<guest-jSUEE6> alright, I know don't ask the question question, but my case is just really sad a dumb, I locked myself out of ubuntu, I'm in guest mode now, and I cannot switch off since in my main user that is video being rendered... duh
<guest-jSUEE6> there never was a login
<guest-jSUEE6> my system went into screensave
<guest-jSUEE6> v
<guest-jSUEE6> and then a user login / pw was prompted
<guest-jSUEE6> I don't have one
<guest-jSUEE6> at least I never provided one
<wiltors42> waters33637: it always fails to connect. i was hoping to find an installer that did the base system offline then i will connect after install
<guest-jSUEE6> any chance of moving back to the other account w/o pw? is there a default su pw?
<waters33637> wiltors: in you dont select do updates, download 3rd party, and the other option (forgot what it was) .. it should work fine ..
<wiltors42> i'll try again and look for those options...
<guest-jSUEE6> oh well I'll just press reset. Thanks anyways, have a great day...
<ZoderUch2> hello, could i shrink a partion with gparted on a running /, i mean gparted will reboot and script the resizing at reboot?
<Jordan_U> ZoderUch2: No. Boot from a LiveCD/USB
<PestBuda> whats the simplest way of making xset settings permanent ??
<ZoderUch2> Jordan_U it is a remote server on ubuigity
<Jordan_U> ZoderUch2: ubuigity?
<Jordan_U> ZoderUch2: What is your end goal?
<PestBuda> Whats the simplest way to make XSET settings permanent ???
<annihilator> anyone think im crazy testing out vmware for gaming
<ross>  back to lubuntu desktop
<Guest69181> stuck in openbox plz help
<LambdaComplex> Guest69181: what do you mean by "stuck?"
<Guest69181> plz help me get back to lxde from openbox
<Guest69181> the exit button in openbox not working
<Guest69181> hi lambda
<Guest69181> cant get back to desktop chooser
<Guest69181> anyone?
<Guest69181> plz?
<Guest69181> trapped in openbox
<Guest69181> how do i get back to lightdm screen?
<Guest69181> plz help
<Guest69181> any help?
<Guest69181> cant exit openbox
<Guest69181> lz help me get back to session chooser
<Guest69181> anyone?
<Guest69181> plz help stuck in openbox
<Guest69181> exit button not working
<invapid2> you can get Xenial Xerus images at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ - which are "daily builds"
<LambdaComplex> Guest69181: repeating yourself is annoying, not helpful
<invapid2> if you were to use this, would they stop updating this when it hits LTS?
<Guest69181> ok lambda thx but any ideas?
<invapid2> or would it always be bleeding, and it would always update to the latest stuff they're working on?
<LambdaComplex> Guest69181: what happens when you press the exit button?
<Guest69181> nothing
<Guest69181> i right click hit exit in menu nothing
<LambdaComplex> ...shouldn't you be left clicking it?
<Guest69181> i can get to tty3 console
<waters33637> crtl-alt-backspace
<Guest69181> i right click to open menu
<Guest69181> then left click on exit
<Guest69181> nothing happens
<Guest69181> waters was that meant for me?
<Guest69181> thx for help laambda
<Guest69181> any ideas lambda
<Guest69181> ?
<Guest69181> actually it's "log out" button
<annihilator> is xen passthrough really worth the effort with linux?  i have an intel graphics card and a nvidia graphics card  im testing using vmware workstation 12 but not sure if that would work for a few games. other than that i would be streaming my games from a windows pc through steam
<k1l> invapid2: on the day of release it becomes a regular ubuntu release. its not rolling to the next dev release
<invapid2> awesome
<Guest69181> can someone please help me?
<Guest69181> i am stuck in openbox and the log out button in right-click menu does not work
<annihilator> have you just rebooted/crash the computer and see if you get the login screen
<annihilator> when it powers back up
<Guest69181> i need to get back to the lighdm screen
<Guest69181> i don't thx annihilator
<r4z3r> https://daveden.wordpress.com/2012/09/21/lubuntu-keyboard-shortcuts-cheat-sheet/
<k1l> Guest69181: start a terminal: lxsession-logout
<r4z3r> I'd probably check the keyboard shortcuts first
<Guest69181> still come back to openbox
<Guest69181> thx i'll try both r4 and kll
<annihilator> if kil does not work you would need to push and the hold the power button for 5-10 seconds for the computer to crash
<Guest69181>  lxsession-logout told me "cannot open display"
<Guest69181> i can shut down with poower button but restart takes me back to openbox
<Guest69181> tried keyboard shortcutrs but they dont work
<k1l> Guest69181: so what ubuntu is this exactly? and what did you do before that issue happened?
<Guest69181> lubuntu 14.04
<Guest69181> logged out of lbuntu into openbox
<Guest69181> thx kll
<pwdwd> some binaries triggering some logic gates in order
<k1l> Guest69181: sudo service lightdm restart
<Guest69181> that took me back to openbox
<Guest69181> thx k1l but didnt work
<k1l> ok, you need to have done something real wired there
<k1l> not just logging into openbox.
<Guest69181> no fluxbox worked just fine
<Guest69181> but openbox has no menu bottons that work
<Guest69181> i just wanted to try it
<Guest69181> so i hit openbox from the lightdm panel
<Guest69181> entered my password
<k1l> that all should not do anything when entering lightdm
<Guest69181> got to openbox but can't get back to lightdm
<Guest69181> the lightdm panel gives a choice of 5 desktop enviros
<Guest69181> i picked openbox and typed password and enetered
<k1l> sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confnew" install --reinstall lightdm
<k1l> then sudo service lightdm restart
<Guest69181> ok ill try thx
<pwdwd> aarch64
<Guest69181> did all that back to openbox again
<annihilator> is xen passthrough worth the hassle?
<Guest69181> why is my openbox menu not working?
<Guest69181> it opens but buttons not working
<Guest69181> only system>openbox config opens
<k1l> you would have need to do some changes to get that autologin loop. that is not the standard setting.
<pwdwd> samuel jkson kills it son
<annihilator> i had that happen to me once i had to clean install linux
<Guest69181> really? annihilator no hope?
<k1l> Guest69181: all your setup doesnt make any sense. so i think you should recall what changes you made and see if undoing them helps.
<Guest69181> i didn't do any changes
<Guest69181> just logged into openbox
<Guest69181> i am using greenie linux based on lubuntu 14.04
<k1l> m(
<k1l> ok, so ask the greenie guys what they messed with so that happens
<Guest69181> well it's lubuntu
<mices> k1l: it was a bad display cable connection
<Guest69181> lubuntu login screen
<k1l> Guest69181: no its not. lubuntu doesnt do such a misstake. so ask them what they broke
<dax> Guest69181: no, it's an unofficial derivative of lubuntu with changes that we don't know about and thus can't support. talk to your distro's support people.
<k1l> mices: did i ask if all hardware is fine? :)
<Guest69181> yes all hardware ok
<Guest69181> i have autologin set up
<Guest69181> can i disable autologin from tty?
<dax> talk to your distro's support people
<k1l> Guest69181: enough now. ask the greenie guys how to solve that.
<PestBuda> is there a way to Watch Netflix on ubuntu?
<k1l> PestBuda: works with chrome browser i heard
<PestBuda> k1l: really?  I thought you need to have Silverlight?
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/a/637092/31260
<PestBuda> k1l: Thanks I'll try it ...   One more question, what the simplest way to make "xset" settings permanent?
<barnito> I love ubuntu
<barnito> got my fav IRC client goiing in wine and znc going on the same machine
<k1l> PestBuda: sorry, i am not familiar with xset
<lesik> anybody using XMPP: can you please check whether you can join this groupchat (not buddy!) ubuntu@conference.ubuntu-jabber.de
<lesik> I can't join and I wonder if it is a problem with my client
<k1l> lesik: it works on pidgin for me if i put roomname and servername manually
<k1l> lesik_afk: sorry, empathy not pidgin
<Love_Lain> Hello?
<LambdaComplex> Hi?
<Love_Lain> Lol, sorry. It always seemed like nobody are in these things. I was just checking
<A0D> lol I was just thinking the same thing
<A0D> so many people here but no one says anything
<xangua> ! Ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> Love_Lain: A0D a silent support channel is a good sign = everything is running, nobody needs help :)  we have #ubuntu-offtopic for some chatter
<Love_Lain> Ah, sorry. Anyways, my question was that I seem to have an issue with booting into a usb in live windows. When I enter the boot menu and select my USB, it doesn't boot into the live ISO and just boots into Ubuntu 14.04. I've tried completely zeroing out my entire hard drive and when I enter my live ISO it immiedetly prompts my to Grub rescuse. My objective here is to install windows over ubuntu, not because
<Love_Lain> Ubuntu is bad at all.
<k1l> Love_Lain: that sounds like the windows-usb is not setup properly.
<k1l> Love_Lain: or that windows requires like secureboot or such in bios settings. but that would be a task for ##windows to verify both
<Love_Lain> Well, it's not very hard to burn a .iso onto a usb, and Ubuntu doesn't seem to acknowlege that I have windows on the USB
<k1l> Love_Lain: ubuntu doesnt make sense in here at all.
<Love_Lain> Yeah, I've been into my Bios setting and it doesn't appear that Ubuntu has a higher boot priorty.
<k1l> Love_Lain: and windows wants some special treatment to be put on a usb drive. its not as easy as ubuntu.isos.
<k1l> best is to have a windows on some other machine make that windows-usb.
<Jason_> I got lucky recently and was able to find Wubi for Wily. No real issues so far.
<Jason_> and Hi all
<k1l> but you have a non-working windows usb. if it boots to ubuntu that windows usb is failing. there is nothing ubuntu can do. so sort out that windows and bios issue
<Love_Lain> Yeah, I used a Windows OS to write the .iso to my USB
<Jason_> Just my $.02 I don't think Windows plays nice as #2 OS
<Jason_> I have Win 7 Ultimate as dual boot, still need to figure out how to clean up my grub menu.
<Love_Lain> Huh, not sure how'd I'd even start with that because I've seen people simply burn it to a .iso and put it into the PC and they just boot into it, just like that. I'll do some snooping on some forums to see what I cant find though. But I just want to completely remove grub and anything to do with Ubuntu right now.
<k1l> Love_Lain: windows got a own tool to make a windows bootable usb. please ask in ##windows
<Love_Lain> Ah, yeah I just realized that. I'm so stupid, but thanks for your time guys! Really appreciate it!
<obonzo> HI, I'm getting the following error when I run aptitude upgrade: dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  files list file for package file is missing final newline
<obonzo> I can't find anything via web search on package 'file'
<k1l> obonzo: can you run a "sudo apt update"
<obonzo> k1l: running it now
<obonzo> k1l: should I try upgrading again after update?
<obonzo> k1l: update completely successfully, but running upgrade after results in the same error.
<k1l> obonzo: can you put all output and error into paste.ubuntu.com?
<obonzo> k1l: one moment, typing it now
<obonzo> k1l: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15072214/
<k1l> obonzo: does it say "file" as packagename?
<obonzo> k1l: yes
<k1l> obonzo: was there some hardware issue? or is there some hardware issue? like with ram or hdd?
<obonzo> k1l: not that I'm aware of. I'm using a USB stick as the hard drive.
<k1l> uh yeah. usb sticks can wear off due to too many write cycles.
<obonzo> k1l: it's brand new
<k1l> but that issue should be fixable with that package, i am looking at how
<k1l> obonzo: try a "apt-get clean" and then run again
<obonzo> k1l: ran apt-get clean. aptitude upgrade is currently downloading files, should be a few minutes before I'll know if the error comes up or not. I should say, I've already had to reinstall Ubuntu Server 3 times tonight due to errors I couldn't resolve. The machine I'm using is old and beat up, so perhaps there is a hardware issue I'm unaware of.
<obonzo> k1l: same error
<obonzo> clean allowed it to fetch the 113megs of files. It extracted templates from packages, then tried to preconfigure packages ... and then the error in the pastebin begins
<axp> hi to everyone here !
<k1l_> obonzo: ok. i suggest you put that code into a script and run that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1319791
<axp> I would post a solution to a problem found in Ubuntu after Lxde installation. How can I do ?
<buttercup>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER buttercup vzbtduvcotre
<k1l_> seems to be this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/108189
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 108189 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "files list file for package `*' is missing final newline" [High,Invalid]
<k1l_> axp: file a bug
<k1l_> !bug | axp
<ubottu> axp: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<obonzo> k1l: ok thx
<axp> I've found also the solution... but there isn't a interesting log file... simply need to add a modify in a installation script... but i don't which on
<axp> one
<Bray90820> How would I click and drag on a macbook pro
<Bray90820> never mind it started working randomly now
<nareshnk> Hi
<nareshnk> i want to change permission for my /var/www/html/ all folder becuase i am not able to run these all in browser . 404 error coming. wht are corect permission and can you please guide me
<nareshnk> ?
<jnaneswar> hi
<Jason_> hello
<jnaneswar> I am having a problem with my wifi driver
<jnaneswar> I am using Acer Aspire E15 Laptop
<jnaneswar> But I am not able to connect through wifi
<jnaneswar> Can any one help me in this regard?
<Jason_> I used to have issues with wifi on earlier versions of ubuntu.
<Jason_> It works out of the box with 14.04 and higher.
<Jason_> Do you know the manufacturer of your wireless card?
<jnaneswar> yes it is Qualcomm Atheros
<Jason_> can you see any wifi at all?
<jnaneswar> no I cant see any wifi
<Jason_> I can enable/disable wifi on mine
<Jason_> do you have any options if you right click on your network icon?
<jnaneswar> I couldn't see any wifi options
<linuxlove> hello
<linuxlove> can someone put this link in another location for me please http://files2.genymotion.com/dists/4.2.2/ova/genymotion_vbox86p_4.2.2_151117_140247.ova
<Jason_> askubuntu shows nothing yet, but I only found old posts so far
<linuxlove> hello Jason_
<linuxlove> could you help please?
<linuxlove> i cant download http://files2.genymotion.com/dists/4.2.2/ova/genymotion_vbox86p_4.2.2_151117_140247.ova
<linuxlove> i need some one to put it in another location for me please
<Jason_> @ jnaneswar maybe try this ... askubuntu.com/questions/708061/qualcomm-atheros-device-168c0042-rev-30-wi-fi-driver-installation
<Jason_> skip down past the ndis wrapper stuff
<qu4nt1n> hey linux dove are you there?
<qu4nt1n> linuxdove, hey  are you there?
<qu4nt1n> linuxlove, hey  are you there?
<Jason_> or this @ jnaneswar  http://askubuntu.com/questions/731367/wifi-auto-detection-in-window-10-ok-but-not-in-ubuntu-14-04
<Jason_> I can't even figure out how to change an icon on my desktop lol
<nareshnk> Jason_, hi i wht is correct permission for www/html/ all projects so and wht are the steps ?
<Jason_> not sure what you're asking
<nareshnk> i want to make permission for all my project inside the www/html folder so that i can run these projects in brower.. this time i am getting 404 when m trying to run any project from www/html folder
<nareshnk> Jason_, my any is above
<nareshnk> Jason_, is these are good steps ?http://serverfault.com/questions/124800/how-to-setup-linux-permissions-for-the-www-folder#answer-431462
<Jason_> double check the path maybe ... should be c:/folder/page.html probably instead of http://
<Jason_> or try that, not sure really
<markwalt> hello
<owen1> i am trying to use udiskie for automount. i have 'pip install udiskie' but i don't believe it's running. is there a way to make it run in the background?
<linuxlove> qu4nt1n, hello
<qu4nt1n> high i have the file on my computer
<qu4nt1n> do you want me to send it tou you i have an 100ko/s upload though
<qu4nt1n> and the file weighs like 157 MB
<linuxlove> qu4nt1n, yes
<qu4nt1n> ok
<linuxlove> how could you do this?
<linuxlove> please upload and send me a link for this
<qu4nt1n> linuxlove, just accept the upload
<linuxlove> qu4nt1n, i cant
<qu4nt1n> otherwise, i could put it in my google drive and send you the link in one hour when it's finished uploading
<linuxlove> qu4nt1n, that way is better
<qu4nt1n> ok so where do  you wnat it, onedrive, google dirve or mega
<qu4nt1n> ?
<linuxlove> qu4nt1n, mega
<qu4nt1n> ok sending it now
<linuxlove> qu4nt1n, really thanks
<littlebear> qu4nt1n, what files that he wants, maybe I can upload it for him
<qu4nt1n> littlebear, here is the link http://files2.genymotion.com/dists/4.2.2/ova/genymotion_vbox86p_4.2.2_151117_140247.ova
<qu4nt1n> but my upload is crappy
<qu4nt1n> 1MB/s
<minas114> i havve updated /etc/fstab so that my pc boots from a different partition. I rebooted and still got the old one. Isn't editing /etc/fstab enough?
<minas114> I also ran update-grub just to be sure...
<littlebear> qu4nt1n, give me a sec, I have a 1Gbit uplink and i'll send him the link in a few
<qu4nt1n> the pb is that for whatever reason he can only download it from mega
<littlebear> qu4nt1n, can he use ftp?
<linuxlove> how can i use from ftp?
<qu4nt1n> i tried to directly upload the file to him but he said he coud not download it from me directly
<qu4nt1n> i don't know he might live in one of those weird countries blocking the internet
<littlebear> linuxlove, try this ftp://107.161.127.149/genymotion_vbox86p_4.2.2_151117_140247.ova
<littlebear> linuxlove, let me know if it doesn't work
<qu4nt1n> do you have a mega account?
<linuxlove> littlebear, i got it
<linuxlove> it is downloading
<littlebear> linuxlove, um. use multithreads
<littlebear> linuxlove, i've noticed that u're downloading single thread, next time use connection concurrency to be like 100 so u can download at max speed
<linuxlove> my download speed is 30KB/s
<qu4nt1n> linuxlove, 157MB at 140ko/s i will be able to post the link back here in around 20 minutes
<linuxlove> qu4nt1n, i am downloading
<linuxlove> with link that littlebear sent
<linuxlove> littlebear, what do you mean from multithread
<qu4nt1n> ah ok what you can do to prop up your download speed, is using firefox with the downthemall extension, since it  opens multiple connection to server
<qu4nt1n> littlebear, I can't compete with fiber  ;(
<littlebear> linuxlove, u're not doing segmented download, hence one thread is like you have a big cake and you eat a spoon at a time, segmented is like 1000 spoon eating at the same time
<linuxlove> and how can i use multi thread?
<littlebear> linuxlove, u have filefox?
<linuxlove> yes
<littlebear> linuxlove, do u have downthemall extension?
<linuxlove> no
<linuxlove> do i add it in addones
<littlebear> linuxlove, yup
<qu4nt1n> just install the downthemall extension linuxdove it takes seconds to install
<qu4nt1n> you reload firefox and will see it will take less time to download the file
<littlebear> qu4nt1n, the uplink on the ftp i have sent is 2Gbit up from US atlanta
<qu4nt1n> ok I :)
<linuxlove> i see 2
<linuxlove> downthemall
<linuxlove> and downthemall!anticontainer
<linuxlove> which do i install?
<littlebear> first one
<linuxlove> i get error downloading
<linuxlove> littlebear, i get this error there was an error downloading downthemall
<nopbat> Hello all
<linuxlove> littlebear, what is problem here that i cant download extention
<littlebear> linuxlove, copy paste
<littlebear> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/downthemall/
<turbo64> rekt
<nopbat> wow!
<nopbat> What is this net split?
<zaggynl> nopbat: it's when IRC servers get out of sync
<nopbat> I guess that's not good hehe
<dax> nopbat: eh, it happens sometimes. not a huge issue
<nopbat> cool
<markwalt> Le Sigh.  DeCrapifying my girlfriend's Windows 7 laptop.  I can't convince her to switch to Linux. :-/
<nopbat> I think my vsync is not working like it should. I see little tears in the screen. What's a quick way to fix this?
<npm> what is "Google swanky" ?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1543401
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1543401 in linux (Ubuntu) "[GOOGLE Swanky] suspend/resume failure" [Medium,Incomplete]
<nopbat> Yes, I would like to use Ubuntu instead of Windows. I'm trying everything out right now.
<linuxlove> littlebear, http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2016-02-15_02-07-26-6TC8odvS.png
<dax> npm: model of chromebook, I think
<npm> ah
<linuxlove> littlebear, http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2016-02-15_02-11-00-Uvgz7THy.png
<npm> thanks dax
<linuxlove> i cant open https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/downloads/latest/201/addon-201-latest.xpi?src=dp-btn-primary
<littlebear> linuxlove, use https://code.downthemall.net/releases/downthemall-3.0b6.xpi
<linuxlove> littlebear, i see this "the addson downloaded from this site could not be installed because it appears to be corrupt"
<linuxlove> littlebear, what should i do?
<littlebear> linuxlove, you can either click on the previous ftp link and download at 32KB/s or get a FTP client that support segmentation
<linuxlove> littlebear, i am downloading but what is problem that i cant get this extension
<littlebear> linuxlove, I got to go, ask someone if they can help you with the ftp segmentation or any sort of download accelerator
<zaggynl> linuxlove: what happens if you try to download/install it from the firefox addon site?
<linuxlove> zaggynl, i get this error
<linuxlove> zaggynl, there was an error downloading downthemall
<linuxlove> zaggynl, i just see this
<zaggynl> hrm, that's not much to work with
<linuxlove> zaggynl, how can i know problem
<dialglex> Trying to connect to a cups print server from an ubuntu client, I go to the printer settings and attempt to add the printer but it asks for a driver? Shouldnt the print server be responsible for that? I dont have those drivers installed on the ubuntu machine. What can I do?
<linuxlove> zaggynl, i cant install any extension
<linuxlove> zaggynl, i tried for other extensions
<linuxlove> i am on ubuntu 15.10
<zaggynl> seems to be a larger issue with either your connection or firefox
<zaggynl> is your ubuntu up to date?
<linuxlove> zaggynl, yes
<zaggynl> if you try to download the ova link from a terminal with wget link, does it work then?
<linuxlove> zaggynl, i tried
<linuxlove> no result
<zaggynl> what's the error you get with wget?
<zaggynl> should be more descriptive than firefox
<linuxlove> it is just awaiting for response
<zaggynl> I just tried the link for myself and it seems to work
<zaggynl> and from your previous responses I can see you can browse just fine
<zaggynl> are you on filtered internet or something?
<linuxlove> i live at iran
<zaggynl> I wonder if you can download it through a vpn
<linuxlove> i have no vpn
<zaggynl> there are some free ones
<zaggynl> limited bandwidth though
<dialglex> No worries I selected a general driver and it worked.
<linuxlove> zaggynl, do you know how can i find them?
<zaggynl> see if this works for your: https://cryptostorm.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=8725&sid=d570cbe2f2ea687aabb28381e7953a53
<Mamiko> hi  guys, xrand is not working, the screen is not refreshing automatically and i can't read clearly
<Mamiko> any help?
<linuxlove> who knows about lantern here?
<zaggynl> no luck with cryptofree?
<dialglex> exit
<dialglex> oops
<Mamiko> hi  guys, xrand -r 60 is not working, the screen is not refreshing automatically and i can't read clearly. any help?
<Guest61792> Hi i just installed a new php project .but i am not able to create a new file or folder in this folder ..
<Mamiko> leave
<Guest27322> hello
<KyleSmith> Hi, I've a crontab running everyday at 23:50 with the CMD: 50 23 * * * /usr/bin/php -f /var/www/html/cnrbackup.php >> /var/www/html/backuplogs/cronlogs/info.log 2>&1
<KyleSmith> I've checked filezilla and the file was modified at 04:50
<KyleSmith> I've outputted the time and it says: 08:17:58 15/02/16
<KyleSmith> Which, right now, it is.
<paolo234> hi
<Koyaanis> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRWrmT0ovPE
<paolo234> anyone can help me
<Brew> hi i have an old server running ubuntu 10.04 that is over due an upgrade. What would be the best practise? upgrade to 12.04 and then 14.04 or just a complete fresh install?
<paolo234> how i can delete words example if i have more string on file .txt home1,dfvfgv home2,vrfgbvfgb home3,vfgdvfgbgh i would like delete  everything before the ","
<markwalt> Brew, I recommend fresh install
<Brew> its on a vps so i figured maybe just clone it and upgrade it and see how it goes but fresh install is better?
<markwalt> Anytime you do anything, something can go wrong.  So, for me, that means you eliminate as many steps as possible to simplify the operation, and reduce the chance that something will go wrong.
<Brew> figured i would save alot fo config time
<Mamiko> how can i downgrade from 4.2.0-27 to 2.1 kernel?
<Brew> or should i wai5t until april when 16.04 lts is comming?
<mohsen-rashidi> Hi. How can I enable tor daemon while there is no tor.conf
<mohsen-rashidi> ?
<jatt> go away
<mathisen> hello, is there any GUI file recovery software for ubuntu ? that is decent.. or is there any gui for testdisk ?
<_3by8> Is putting an executable script into my daily.cron folder enough to get it to run daily or do I need to do something else? I don't know how to tell if my script has been working or not...
<llutz> _3by8: check systemlogs, cronjobs should be shown there
<Bessy> Hello, I'm looking for an andriod notetaking app. Something exactly like window's notepad. I want to save locally to the harddrive. It is because I'm rarely around wifi when taking notes.
<Bray90820> Is this an ok  channel to talk around general partitining?
<Bray90820> Partitioning
<Bessy> Hello, I'm looking for an andriod notetaking app. Something exactly like window's notepad. I want to save locally to the harddrive. It is because I'm rarely around wifi when taking notes.
<newbsduser> hello, guys I cannot change system's date time. I tried to use hwclock --set --date="..." or date -s ... but after for a while  it goes back again... it is not vm. prolliant DL580.. how can i solve it?
<newbsduser> ntpd is stopped
<out_ofthe_box> hi
<mr> hi
<out_ofthe_box> anyone have ethical issues with the spyware on ubuntu?
<baizon> out_ofthe_box: ethical?
<llutz> out_ofthe_box: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<out_ofthe_box> hello?
<out_ofthe_box> llutz? please? please what?
<cfhowlett> out_ofthe_box, this is the ubuntu support channel.  offtopic discussion go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<baizon> !offtopic | out_ofthe_box
<ubottu> out_ofthe_box: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<out_ofthe_box> i know
<out_ofthe_box> but im in a dilema
<out_ofthe_box> if i want to keep using ubuntu
<baizon> out_ofthe_box: what dilemma?
<cfhowlett> no you are just in the wrong channel.  go to #off-topic to debate
<out_ofthe_box> about the spyware on ubuntu
<out_ofthe_box> please dont bully me away
<somsip> !adlens | out_ofthe_box
<ubottu> out_ofthe_box: To hide online search results in Ubuntu Unity, go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Search and toggle the option off.
<out_ofthe_box> this is a valid concern
<baizon> out_ofthe_box: there is no spyware, also you can deactivate it
<out_ofthe_box> but its default on
<out_ofthe_box> thats my moral objection
<baizon> out_ofthe_box: ubottu posted the solution
<cfhowlett> out_ofthe_box, no one is bullying you .  we ask - politely - that you go to the appropriate channel
<out_ofthe_box> ?
<somsip> out_ofthe_box: it's disabled by default in the new version
<baizon> out_ofthe_box: also what somsip wrote
<out_ofthe_box> why was it not default off origionally?
<cfhowlett> why not just choose a different OS.  problem solved
<out_ofthe_box> wow
<Jordan_U> out_ofthe_box: You have been given instructions on how to disable adlense, that is the best that this *technical support* channel can give you.
<out_ofthe_box> there still seem to be issues here
<cfhowlett> again --- wrong channel for that discussion
<out_ofthe_box> scary really...
<Jordan_U> out_ofthe_box: Not issues that this channel can help you with. This is your last warning before you are quieted. If you wish to discuss #ubuntu's policies on being tech support only then please join #ubuntu-ops.
<cfhowlett> or do you believe continued discourtesy is going to convince anyone to join your caus
<out_ofthe_box> i'm publishing an article on this matter you see - all this will be published
<out_ofthe_box> and im streaming this live
<Aaran> Hi, having a bit of trouble whenever I open my terminal window its fully transparent you can see the drawn box for the window but nothing inside
<baizon> Aaran: can you post a screenshot of it please
<Aaran> sure 1 sec
<Aaran> Ok strange, I took a screenshot and tried to open it from within the Pictures folder, it says its opening it but nothing happens
<Aaran> I have also lost the desktop in that its not drawing the files I had saved there
<Aaran> but if I go into the desktop folder they are visible
<Bray90820> is 200mb a good size for /boot
<Brew> do u guys use a virus software on ur linux desktops?
<cfhowlett> Jordan_U, out_ofthe_box has self-initiated a PM and continued his threats of publicity.  I have /ignored.
<Bray90820> Brew: I don't
<baizon> Brew: no
<cfhowlett> Brew, antivirus: no.  rootkit hunter and firewall, yes
<cfhowlett> also I added the noscript plugin to firefox to manage java
<Brew> cfhowlett, is it this u run? https://rootkit.nl/projects/rootkit_hunter.html
<baizon> Brew: yes
<cfhowlett> brew, rkhunter.  never detected one yet, fwiw
<Brew> hehe well as long as people dont click anything they not sure of everything is all good :-)
<Bray90820> Should the boot loader be installed on /boot
<cfhowlett> Bray90820, depends
<Bray90820> cfhowlett: On what?
<baizon> Bray90820: well i got only 2 partitions, / and /home
<cfhowlett> uefi or non-uefi
<Bray90820> It's efi it's on a macbook
<cfhowlett> bootloader usually goes to the top level device, e.g. sda
<cfhowlett> Bray90820, ah, MAC>  best ask the mac experts.  rarely seen in this channel
<cfhowlett> !mac | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<NeoFrontier> Ok is there a quicker way that using top to see the command line command for a running program ?
<NeoFrontier> I use top then make it do a lot of stuf to go to the top.
<Bray90820> cfhowlett: I know if i ask in #mac there gonna give me a reticules story about how Linux on a mac will destroy the processor and that there is very little information about it
<NeoFrontier> Ok is there a quicker way than* using top to see the command line command for a running program ?
<somsip> NeoFrontier: ps aux | grep {name}
<cfhowlett> Bray90820, eh?  I did not say ask #mac
<cfhowlett> see the wiki for the links
<NeoFrontier> if you don't know the command line name
<Bray90820> cfhowlett: I know just daying
<somsip> NeoFrontier: define your problem clearly
<Bray90820> *Saying
<NeoFrontier> Like if you have some program running. But you want to find out its actual command line call.
<NeoFrontier> I use top. And make the program in question do a lot of work so it goes to the top or move up.
<Triffid_Hunter> NeoFrontier: check /proc/<pid>/cmdline
<leuda> uuu
<leuda> drone.......
<cfhowlett> leuda, this is ubuntu support.  ask your questions.
<ghostknife> Aaugh. after all these years of patience, upstart remains disgusting
<ghostknife> "networking is simply not meant to be restarted or stopped on Ubuntu. The functionality simply isn't supported". meh.
<AstroBoy> Anyone knows why Ubuntu wouldn't boot on an old x64 computer? (Instead, it shows "GRUB_" screen and beeps, not able to input anything  as it's not a command line)
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | AstroBoy
<ubottu> AstroBoy: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<m1dnight_> test
<cfhowlett> m1dnight_, passed
<m1dnight_> thnx, and sorry for spam :)
<cfhowlett> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<zerty> hi there
<zerty> how to reset the root password ?
<cfhowlett> !root | zerty
<ubottu> zerty: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jman> hmm
<halabund> How can I compile some simple C++11 code (uses only the standard library) on Ubuntu 15.10 so the binary will work on Ubuntu 14.04 as well?  What do I need to pay attention to?
<jman> when i watch a video on youtube, it takes a lot of time for it to maximize and minimize. can anyone help?
<jman> i mean go fullscreen and come out
<cfhowlett> jman, "long time" =????
<jman> seconds
<Triffid_Hunter> jman: go to youtube.com/html5 and enable it
<cfhowlett> jman, this ^^^
<jman> The HTML5 player is currently used when possible.
<zerty> when i reboot i can't see single mode
<ck_mfc> does anyone know a alternate for gpg-agent?
<Triffid_Hunter> jman: "when possible" was basically never last time I checked, I had to force it to always
<linuxlove> hello guys
<linuxlove> who has experienced for music instrument here?
<mikeoz> i do
<mikeoz> piano?
<somsip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<linuxlove> i am going to remove voice from music
<mikeoz> relax ubottu! its hardly busy here!
<somsip> mikeoz: we discourage offtopic chat - take it to pm if you want to discuss
<mikeoz> wow
<linuxlove> has ubuntu this tool
<linuxlove> ?
<jubo2> mikeoz: #ubuntu-offtopic exists for a reason
<mikeoz> zzzz
<linuxlove> hey guys
<Jordan_U> linuxlove: Which tool?
<linuxlove> Jordan_U, i want to remove voice from a mp3
<mikeoz> what song linuxlove? im curious
<somsip> linuxlove: like, to make it into a karaoke track?
<linuxlove> somsip, yes
<rogogogo> Hey guys, is it safe to use Ubuntu yet or is it still spyware?
<mikeoz> rogo its still not safe
<mikeoz> im my opinion
<Jordan_U> linuxlove: *If* the voice is completely centered in a sterio recording, and the rest of the instruments are not centered, then you can achieve that by a 180 degree phase shift of one of the audio channels. Audacity can do this.
<mikeoz> what they did is a disgrace
<somsip> !fud | mikeoz (be helpful please)
<ubottu> mikeoz (be helpful please): Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<mikeoz> what?
<OpenSorce> linuxlove, the guys in #audacity might be able to help you.
<linuxlove> Jordan_U, how?
<mikeoz> somsip and ubottu they left it opt out
<Jordan_U> !adlens | rogogogo
<mikeoz> you know what they did - im not falling prey to ANYTHING. canonical fell prey to greed
<ubottu> rogogogo: To hide online search results in Ubuntu Unity, go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Search and toggle the option off.
<rogogogo> mikeoz, so it's still like that? Okay, thanks.
<mikeoz> if a company will stoop so low to install spyware, you can never full trust them
<linuxlove> no one is not respond in audacity channel
<rogogogo> Jordan_U, I shouldn't have to do that.
<Brew> is there a point in upgradeing a server to 14.04 today when 16.04 is out in 2 months?
<somsip> linuxlove: might help - have a read http://www.howtogeek.com/56335/how-to-remove-vocals-from-music-tracks-using-audacity/
<OpenSorce> linuxlove, http://lifehacker.com/296121/remove-vocals-from-mp3s-with-audacity
<mikeoz> check the copyright
<rekols> hello
<mikeoz> you might not be allowed to remove the vocals
<mahesh_>  hai anyone can help me please ..i lost my photos on my sd card ..it is deleted automatically..so i want to recover the images using testdesk..please help me am not able to do that
<rogogogo> I heard Ubuntu is not even doing their own package management anymore, is that true?
<linuxlove> mikoez with no copyright
<mikeoz> i believe it is rogo
<Triffid_Hunter> linuxlove: voice removal will never be perfect, but a good start is full cut around 500Hz-1.5KHz
<mikeoz> people need to be made aware of the terrible thing ubuntu did
<somsip> rogogogo: no
<Jordan_U> mikeoz: rogogogo: This channel is for Ubuntu technical support only. Please take other discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<mikeoz> jordan this is relevant
<rogogogo> somsip, I just read that Ubuntu is taking out their pacakge manager and using Gnome's!
<Jordan_U> mikeoz: It is not tech support. This channel is for tech support only.
<somsip> rogogogo: continue in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<linuxlove> links are not useful
<mikeoz> and spyware and malware fall under tech support
<mikeoz> spyware and malware cause tech issues
<Jordan_U> rogogogo: Gnome Software Center is not a package manager, it's a frontend for apt.
<rogogogo> Jordan_U, it is tech related man! Just because we're talking about ugly parts you don't want to be reminded of doesn't mean it's OT or not relevant.
<Jordan_U> mikeoz: You and others have been provided with the technical solution for disabling the ad lense. That is all that this channel can help with.
<mikeoz> eaxctly rogogo
<popey> It's discussion, which is OT here
<somsip> rogogogo: are you haveing a technical issue with the software centre? If not, offtopic.
<popey> This is not a discussion channel, it's a support channel.
<mikeoz> i agree popey
<linuxlove> who knows about sox?
<popey> mikeoz: so take it elsewhere and stop trolling our support channel.
<linuxlove> sox input.wav output.wav oops
<mikeoz> popey tech issues due to spyware issues caused by the greed and immoral behaviour of canonical are tech issues
<rogogogo> somsip, nope. I'm just asking a technical question about an Ubuntu feature. TOTALLY topical.
<somsip> rogogogo: no you're not. EOT for me
<linuxlove> omg
<mahesh_> jordan_u sorry to ping u ,,pls can u help me
<Jordan_U> mikeoz: rogogogo: This is your last warning. Your next offtopic comment will lead to a ban. Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss channel policy.
<ck_mfc> Does anyone know why gpg-agent would not use the pgp passphrase stored in the gnome-keyring? Happens since the upgrade to 15.10
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | rogogogo mikeoz
<ubottu> rogogogo mikeoz: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rogogogo> What is the deal with you guys? You want to silence everyone that tells the truth about Ubuntu. Jordan_U fuck your ban! I'm on a Tor node and I'll be right back on a different one in five seconds.
<jman> youtube in my ubuntu on firefox takes a long time to maximize and minimize, I added an addon to use only html5 it seems to be taking the same time:/
<mikeoz> scary huh rogogo
<mikeoz> :) The moderator Jordan_U is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator Jordan_U is a C UNT :)  :)
<mikeoz> _:) The moderator Jordan_U is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator Jordan_U is a C UNT :)  :)
<mikeoz> ,.:) The moderator Jordan_U is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator Jordan_U is a C UNT :)  :)
<mikeoz> _:) The moderator Jordan_U is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator Jordan_U is a C UNT :)  :)
<mikeoz> .,:) The moderator Jordan_U is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator Jordan_U is a C UNT :)  :)
<jman> lmao
<ck_mfc> wtf
<mahesh_> any one can help to recover deleted files on sd card?
<jman> wow what did jordan do
<Jordan_U> jman: Please just ignore the trolls.
<popey> mahesh_: photorec is good for that
<somsip> !undelete | mahesh_ (no idea if this works on SD card though)
<ubottu> mahesh_ (no idea if this works on SD card though): Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<mahesh_> popey am sorry iam unable to do that..can  u please explain me
<popey> mahesh_: what exactly are you unable to do?
<mahesh_> popey i connected usb to my port ..so i want to recover the deleted files
<popey> mahesh_: yes, photorec is a tool which can do that
<mahesh_> popey iam new to linux thats y am not able to move forward
<linuxlove> lantern works yet?
<mahesh_> even by searching in google also
<popey> mahesh_: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step is a step by step guide
<popey> with lots of pictures :)
<jman> youtube in my ubuntu on firefox takes a long time to maximize and minimize, I added an addon to use only html5 it seems to be taking the same time:/
<jman> anyone?
<linuxlove> TH
<linuxlove> Triffid_Hunter, are you there?
<linuxlove> some one please help
<Triffid_Hunter> linuxlove: man sox tells me plenty about how to use it
<cfhowlett> !patience | linuxlove
<ubottu> linuxlove: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mahesh_> popey ..according to that ..i used this commond  "sudo testdisk-6.13/photorec_static" but it is showing commond not found
<popey> mahesh_: did you download photorec and unpack it?
<popey> linuxlove: what's your specific question?
<linuxlove> Triffid_Hunter, is this true sox input output oops?
<linuxlove> popey, i want remove voice from a music
<popey> sox can do that!?
<linuxlove> popey, i get error from sox
<popey> linuxlove: are you following some guide to do this?
<Brew> hi i have a server running 10.04 ubuntu server and should i wait for 16.04 in 2 months or do the upgrade to 14.04 now. i run a lamp server on it
<linuxlove>  sox llll.wav out.wav oops
<linuxlove> sox FAIL formats: can't open input file `llll.wav': WAVE: RIFF header not found
<ikonia> Brew: I'd say back up your data an clean install when 16.04 is out
<linuxlove> popey, i did all no result
<cfhowlett> Brew, clean install amigo
<Jordan_U> Brew: Either way you will need to upgrade to 14.04 before you can upgrade to 16.04.
<Frantic> Hi guys, I'm on 14.04 and trying to get reverse (osx style) scrolling. I've swapped 4/5 in my ~/.Xmodmap, however some apps are ignoring that (e.g. nautilus) and after a recent upgrade important ones too (e.g. chromium)
<Frantic> Could someone tell me how to reverse the scrolling direction?
<Brew> but it seems like a clean install is the way to go though
<popey> linuxlove: are you following some guide to tell you how to use sox?
<mahesh_> popey yes i  did..but still it is showing same
<linuxlove> popey, i found a structure in google
<linuxlove> popey, but no result
<mahesh_> popey if i use sudo photorec it is configuring ..but in that only harddisk information showing ..it is not showing usb connected device
<linuxlove> popey, it was sox input.wav output.wav oops
<popey> mahesh_: the directory name is probably different, where you typed testdisk-6.13 it's probably testdisk-7.0 or similar
<Emersont1> hi. I'm VERY new to Ubuntu, how do i installl openGL so i can build OGL apps with CMake?
<linuxlove> hello its me
<llutz> mahesh_: sudo apt-get install testdisk             then you call sudo photorec ....    without path
<mahesh_> llutz i did exactlu same ..but after that?
<popey> Emersont1: you probably need libgl-dev files like libgl1-mesa-dev
<linuxlove> it is pleasure to get a result from this channel
<Brew> Jordan_U, yea i would have to do it step by step but most people say clean install. Has alot changed so it motivates a clean install?
<llutz> linuxlove:  ... `llll.wav': WAVE: RIFF header not found       you have to specify the fileformat
<Emersont1> popey: so i sudo "apt-get install libgl-dev" ?
<linuxlove> but llutz what do you mean?
<popey> Brew: you're on an unsupport release so an upgrade that far will be "fun" - I agree with ikonia, might need to clean install
<linuxlove> llutz, i just found this structure
<cfhowlett> popey, unsupported including no security.  install a supported version ASAP.  14.04.3 now
<linuxlove> llutz, do you know what should i do now>
<linuxlove> ?
<rcj_> Hi, just encountered an issues with isc-dhcp-server. Was able to stop the service using the init script but the server still gives out ip's to new hosts in the network. I was also able to find that the process was listening on udp ports even after stopping. Can anybody give me an insight into this ? is this a bug on isc-dhcp-server version "isc-dhcp-server   4.2.4-7ubuntu" ??
<ikonia> I'd say just sit back for the 40 days
<ikonia> take the 40-ish days to backup and prep for a clean intsall to 16.04
<ikonia> manage the risk
<popey> gosh is it that soon!?
<ikonia> popey: "ish"
<popey> :)
<linuxlove> How To Remove Vocals From Music Tracks
<Jordan_U> cfhowlett: 10.04 server packages are supported until April 30.
<mahesh_> popey pls help me
<llutz> linuxlove:   specify the input fileformat (-t format), its not a WAV-ifle as sox expects. consult the sox-documentation for further help
<mahesh_> i need that files those are important
<ikonia> it's just over a month - so just manage the risk, rather than risk a 14.04 upgrade / clean install and double your work
<Brew> ikonia, thanks i think i will go with your suggestion. Feels better to start fresh
<cfhowlett> Jordan_U, !!! good to know.   sorry for the misinformation.
<popey> mahesh_: as I said, if you download photorec, then you can run it by changing the directory name from the instructions to the one you uncompressed
<rcj_> @ikonia so you think that this is a bug in isc-dhcp-server ??
<ikonia> rcj_: what ?
<linuxlove> sox FAIL sox: Not enough input filenames specified
<rcj_> Not able to stop isc-dhcp-server
<Brew> ahhh the server version is still supported until 30/4 thats great
<ikonia> rcj_: you can't stop it ?
<rcj_> Hi, just encountered an issues with isc-dhcp-server. Was able to stop the service using the init script but the server still gives out ip's to new hosts in the network. I was also able to find that the process was listening on udp ports even after stopping. Can anybody give me an insight into this ? is this a bug on isc-dhcp-server version "isc-dhcp-server   4.2.4-7ubuntu" ??
<ikonia> rcj_: sorry - this is the first time I've seen you speak
<ikonia> rcj_: is the dhcp process still running
<rcj_> no but there is no pid but it is listening on udp ports
<Brew> Jordan_U, on the wikipedia it says 10.04 is only supported until 2015-04-30
<ikonia> rcj_: it can't be - it has to be something else
<ikonia> rcj_: eg: libvirt using dnsmasq
<mahesh_> popey i installed sucessfully..now it is showing harddisk
<mahesh_> popey so do i need to enter in to that?
<rcj_> this is a plain server running dhcp. I want to stop this service temporarily, even if I stop the server, the init script shows it stopped successfully , but still provides ip
<ikonia> rcj_: is the dhcp process still running
<jgcampbell300> I have 1000's of numbers formated ##-###-#### and im trying to find a way to get a list of all of these numbers into a txt file from a pdf can anyone suggest a way to do this
<popey> mahesh_: it's hard to understand exactly what you're doing here.
<rcj_> Yes the process is still running
<ikonia> rcj_: how can you see that ?
<rcj_> ps -aux | grep dhcp root     19578  0.0  0.0   4944  1980 pts/4    S+   20:19   0:00 grep --color=auto dhcp dhcpd    20963  0.0  0.0  14848  8932 ?        Ss   19:13   0:00 dhcpd -user dhcpd -group dhc d -f -q -4 -pf /run/dhcp-server/dhcpd.pid -cf /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<rcj_> I kill the pid and another one starts instantly
<mahesh_> popey i used first command ..so now i entered to photorec tool
<ikonia> rcj_: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<rcj_> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<popey> mahesh_: so you see this? http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/File:PhotoRec_startup.png (or something like it)
<ikonia> rcj_: ok, so how are you killing it
<Jordan_U> Brew: cfhowlett: Indeed, I looked at ubottu's !10.04 and misread 2015 as 2016. 10.04 is in fact EOL even for server packages.
<ikonia> rcj_: and how are you stopping it
<mahesh_> popey yes i see the same
<cfhowlett> Jordan_U, sounds legit
<popey> mahesh_: what are you trying to recover from? SD card, USB stick?
<mahesh_> popey sd card
<mahesh_> popey i inserted my sd card in cardreader and connected to port
<popey> mahesh_: is this running an ubuntu desktop?
<rcj_> I stop it using the init script
<popey> mahesh_: what happend to the SD card that makes you want to recover from it?
<ikonia> rcj_: exact command please
<mahesh_> popey yes ubuntu 14.0
<rcj_> #/etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server stop
<ikonia> rcj_: use the service command (it shouldn't matter - but run it, lets see if there is a difference)
<rcj_> Okay, let me just try that out
<popey> mahesh_: were files deleted, or did the sd card fail in some other way?
<rcj_> Wow, that is great. It worked :) , seems like there is some issue with the init script then ?
<ikonia> rcj_: not really
<ikonia> rcj_: it's how you're supposed to use it - due to upstart, rather than calling sysV init style
<jgcampbell300> is it possable to use grep to take ##-###-#### numbers from one file full of junk and put them into a diffrent file like txt or something
<rcj_> I see. Thank you for your time ikonia
<mahesh_> popey files deleted
<rcj_> :)
<popey> mahesh_: okay. strange your card doesn't show up, close photorec, unplug USB, plug back in, wait a few seconds and re-start photorec
<popey> mahesh_: in a terminal you can also run 'tail -f /var/log/kern.log' and see if any messages appear during you plugging the USB in.
<popey> mahesh_: typically you'd see stuff in there which indicates the usb device has been found
<mahesh_> popey it is showing removable disk attached ..after typing that command
<Jordan_U> jgcampbell300: grep -o -P '\d{2}-\d{3}-\d{4}' input.txt > output.txt
<jgcampbell300> Jordan_U: cool thanks ... will look that up so i understand it better
<popey> mahesh_: okay, that's good, does it show a device name like /dev/sdc or /dev/sdd or something?
<tomreyn> jgcampbell300: same as: grep -oE '[0-9]{2}-[0-9]{3}-[0-9]{4}' input.txt > output.txt
<mahesh_> popey yes it is showing
<ertyu> hi there
<ertyu> i got a service called assp on ubuntu
<ertyu> server
<popey> mahesh_: so you see it in photorec now?
<ertyu> but i can't understand why the service is suddenly stopped how to identify that ?
<jgcampbell300> you guys think that would work with pdf file
<mahesh_> popey might that sd card is fault it is not showing
<popey> could be
<mahesh_> i will through it outside
<mahesh_> but thanks alot for this help
<popey> np
<mahesh_> and same i connected usb pendrive the info is showing in photorec
<popey> ahhh
<popey> maybe the card reader is broken?
<Jordan_U> jgcampbell300: It will probably be more reliable if you use pdftotext first so that grep is working with text rather than a binary format.
<mahesh_> no .i able to open memory card details normlly
<popey> ah
<mahesh_> or else suppose if i want to recover files from this pendrive .what should i do?
<jgcampbell300> Jordan_U: kk thanks
<popey> mahesh_: oh, hang on
<mahesh_> it is showing in photorec also
<Jordan_U> jgcampbell300: You're welcome.
<popey> mahesh_: did you run photorec with sudo?
<mahesh_> yes sudo only
<popey> aw
<popey> mahesh_: sorry, I don't know why it's not finding the card then.
<Guiprobs> :) The moderator Jordan_U is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator Jordan_U is a C UNT :)  :)Ubuntu utilizes spyware - Canonical and Shuttleworth are bullies.... the amazon
<Guiprobs> search lens was OPT IN... they left it this way to spy on you and make money
<Guiprobs> _:) The moderator Jordan_U is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator Jordan_U is a C UNT :)  :)Ubuntu utilizes spyware - Canonical and Shuttleworth are bullies.... the amazon
<Guiprobs>  search lens was OPT IN... they left it this way to spy on you and make money
<Guiprobs> .,:) The moderator Jordan_U is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator Jordan_U is a C UNT :)  :)Ubuntu utilizes spyware - Canonical and Shuttleworth are bullies.... the amazo
<Guiprobs> n search lens was OPT IN... they left it this way to spy on you and make money
<mahesh_> popey ya leave about sd card .. i will destroy it..but same files are as well in pendrive also ..and that were deleted
<mahesh_> so what should i do?
<mahesh_> popey but u really helped me alot...thanks for that
<popey> no problem
<mahesh_> for pendrive..
<mahesh_> after finding that.
<mahesh_> what should i select
<jgcampbell300> Jordan_U: holy crap ... so many birds in one package ... thank you again Jordan
<popey> mahesh_: the step by step guide to photorec should help
<mahesh_> popey thanks alot
<jarnos> I have set an update command for google-chrome-stable by crontab -u root. I use @reboot directive. The apt-get install command is called, but it fails due to it can not download. This is even if I reboot, so network should be available. Why does it fail?
<jarnos> I mean a command to update Chrome.
<A5977-Guest> jarnos - have you tried praying during the reboot? this worked for me when i was doing my update
<Emersont1> Hi, just fired up Ubuntu 15-10 and have "fsck from util-linux 2.26.2" followed by "/dev/sda8: recovering journal" "/dev/sda8: clean, 241558/29327360 files, 3366379/127306112 blocks"
<jarnos> A5977-Guest what? praying?
<k1l_> jarnos: dont mind the troll
<Artemis3> good advise tho. Do not upgrade chrome that way.
<jarnos> Artemis3, why not?
<popey> jarnos: seems a bit of a brutal way to update the machine. Why not just do the regular updates as and when they come?
<jarnos> popey, Well, I would like to have Chrome updated, when I start working.
<Artemis3> ubuntu automated updates too
<jarnos> popey, and I want it happen automatically as I have with (other) security updates.
<popey> jarnos: yeah, there's an unattended-upgrades option
<Alberto_35> Hello everyone
<Alberto_35> I'm having a problem with Youtube videos... I'm on Xubuntu 14.04 and Mozilla Firefox.
<Alberto_35> The image and sound don't synchronize properly
<Alberto_35> And also, the image stands still very often.
<ertyu> hi there on demsg
<ertyu> i got a various line like that : 7.823353
<Alberto_35> I've heard Linux isn't supporting flash anymore, is it true? Might this be the reason why videos aren't working properly in Firefox?
<ertyu> what that it means ?
<pesari> Alberto_35: try with google chrome. it has the latest flash builtin
<cfhowlett> Alberto_35, flash is dying technology but that isn't your problem.  suggest you enable html5 in youtube
<Alberto_35> cfhowlett Thank you very much :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Alberto_35
<Artemis3> Alberto_35, youtube switched to html5 by default but you can still switch back to flash. Your problem is probably gpu or slow cpu and you might be better served by smtube
<popey> jarnos: I'd be inclined to look at the unattended-upgrades package which is configurable in what it updates, and can do the reboot too
<popey> jarnos: I use it on all my machines to automagically install updates during the night
<Alberto_35> Do you know how I can enable html5 in YouTube?
<popey> Alberto_35: youtube.com/html5
<virtualmachineis> anyone has issues with dynamic ip's?
<Alberto_35> popey Thank you
<Artemis3> Alberto_35, thats the page where you can enable back flash.
<popey> virtualmachineis: that's a vague question, can you be more specific?
<Alberto_35> Artemis3 Thank you
<virtualmachineis> well i wans to be assigned to a range of ips
<virtualmachineis> want
<llutz> ertyu: timestamps , use dmesg -T
<virtualmachineis> and i often have connectivity issues
<virtualmachineis> btw whoever just booted that person... that was not very gracious. nothing wrong with prayer
<Artemis3> Alberto_35, it is not universal and some videos will want to use html5 anyway, they are phasing flash out
<jarnos> popey, well I usually shut computers down for night.
<Alberto_35> All the media types are verified on this page.
<popey> jarnos: it'll run when you wake the machine up I believe
<Alberto_35> It tells me they're all compatible.
<Alberto_35> HTML.VideoElement
<Alberto_35> Checked
<Alberto_35> H.264 Checked
<Alberto_35> WebM VP8 Checked
<Alberto_35> Media Source Extensions Checked
<Alberto_35> MSE & H.264 Checked
<Alberto_35>  MSE & WebM VP9 Checked
<Alberto_35> Currently using HTML5 player when possible: Checked
<Alberto_35> I could switch to Google Chrome, however, I need a working parental control add-on... Does Chrome have one?
<bazhang> check a chrome support forum Alberto_35
<Alberto_35> The thing is... I thought Firefox was the  web browser which best satisfied my needs
<Alberto_35> But I will give Chrome a try
<Alberto_35> :)
<Alberto_35> Thank you all
<Zemeio> Anyone have a recommendation for a program like gyazo or sharex for ubuntu? That lets you take screenshots and upload to servers, copying the link to clipboard.
<haasn> How does Ubuntu generate its routing table? In particular, how does it order interfaces? My default routes appear in the “wrong” order
<popey> haasn: network manager does it, I believe
<haasn> I should have specified - Ubuntu 14.04. I don't think it's using NM in my setup
<ioria> haasn, ps -A | grep NetworkManager
<popey> haasn: server or desktop?
<haasn> ioria: Ah, NetworkManager is running, yes. popey: server
<derbie> Hi! Windows 8.1 64bit, Virtualbox -> 12.04 Displays shows me unknown display and my resolution is set to 25##X#### pretty big. It was working fine yesterday, now that i booted i no longer have my 1680X1050 display
<haasn> sorry, I did the grep on the wrong machine
<popey> hehe
<haasn> NetworkManager is *not* running :)
<derbie> How do i get ubuntu to detect the display or set it to 1680X1050 ?
<ioria> haasn, you can also check the command  'route' and its man page
<popey> derbie: you could run the display thing in system settings and choose from the list?
<derbie> 1680X1050 is not in the list
<haasn> ioria: I can configure the routing table with `route` just fine, but that 1. doesn't persist across reboots, 2. isn't easily rolled out as a configuration template. I sort of want to configure the machine so that it automatically sets up the correct routes
<popey> derbie: are the virtualbox extensions installed? Maybe they need rebuilding after a kernel update?
<popey> derbie: perhaps re-install them to be sure?
<derbie> popey: afaik yes. How can i verify if everything is fine?
<haasn> It's registering the default route obtained statically on eth1 (via /etc/network/interfaces) with metric 0
<haasn> And registering the default route obtained via DHCP on eth0 with metric 1
<haasn> I want it to be exactly the other way around, because eth1 is just for fallback routing (and is slower!)
<popey> derbie: I'd just do the reinstall by inserting the vbox additions iso from the menu
<ioria> haasn,  or you use NM or you use manual config in /etc/network/interfaces
<haasn> ioria: You mean manual config for both interfaces?
<derbie> I did sh ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run and restarted earlier
<haasn> (rather than DHCP)?
<derbie> to no effect
<popey> :(
<popey> derbie: in the past I have forced a resolution with xrandr on the command line - that worked for me in a vm
<haasn> Also, what if eth1 happens to be the “right” interface and eth0 should be the fallback (this is the case on some machines)
<popey> derbie: there's a command line option in xrandr to "add" a resolution and then set it
<gnome> hi can someone help me? Software-Properties-Gtk doesn't work
<gnome> thanks
<popey> it's software-properties-gtk - no capital letters
<ioria> haasn,  if you want to use the interfaces file, disable NM
<haasn> Ah, I can set the routing metric when using static config as option “metric”
<haasn> ioria: NM is disabled
<gnome> popey tried that  - its not there
<popey> gnome: what version of ubuntu?
<gnome> 14.04.3
<popey> gnome: is it ubuntu or some other flavour?
<gnome> ubuntu
<gnome> real mccoy
<popey> gnome: please pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy software-properties-gtk"
<derbie> popey: it worked
<gnome> pastebin where?
<derbie> popey: i followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution
<popey> derbie: xrandr?
<derbie> Yes
<popey> sweet!
<popey> that knowledge from 6 years ago has been useful ㋛
<derbie> something just crashed the display
<popey> hah
<gnome> popey?
<gnome> do you have a communal pastebin?
<popey> paste.ubuntu.com
<haasn> Okay, well; I've solved my problem: Just adding ‘metric 100’ in the static route section inside /etc/network/interfaces gives it a higher metric
<popey> haasn: nice one.
<derbie> Ah it might have been the 30 seconds timer...
<derbie> I hope :D
<derbie> Thank you popey <3
<popey> np
<gnome> did that popey
<Kartagis> how do I find out why proftpd dies?
<Kartagis> nothing in logs, just ProFTPD killed (signal 15)
<gnome> popey?
<gnome> hello ?
<popey> gnome: what url?
<popey> gnome: you need to tell me where you pasted it
<gnome> oh sorry
<gnome> i just pasted it to paste.ubuntu.com
<gnome> i had it under my name
<popey> and it should have given you a url to give me
<gnome> gnome
<popey> with numbers on the end
<popey> give me that url
<gnome> ahh
<gnome> is this it?
<gnome> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15073853/
<popey> gnome: gnome that doesn't look like 14.04.3
<gnome> ok
<gnome> it is
<popey> gnome: what's the history of this install?
<gnome> I installed it last week
<gnome> no issues
<popey> I don't believe you.
<gnome> until the weekend
<AstroBoy> Anyone knows why Ubuntu wouldn't boot on an old x64 computer? (Instead, it shows "GRUB_" screen and beeps, not able to input anything  as it's not a command line)
<gnome> ok - anyone else there?
<popey> The command I asked you to run would not have produced that output on 14.04
<gnome> ok - well it did
<cfhowlett> intrepid?!?!?
<popey> Exactly.
<gnome> exactly ... what?
<popey> The output is from a machine from years ago
<popey> Which makes it implausible it came from a 14.04 machine
<cfhowlett> popey, you are mistaken about what you have or you're lying. intrepid has been dead.  for years.
<gnome> it is a 14.04 machine
<gnome> believe me or not
<popey> cfhowlett: check who you're talking to
<cfhowlett> gnome, got it.
<popey> gnome: ok, pastebin the output of this:- "dpkg -l"
<cfhowlett> popey, ^^^
<gnome> that ok popey
<gnome> is there any one else who can assist me
<AstroBoy> Can anyone try guessing what causes that issue I'm experiencing? ;/
<cfhowlett> AstroBoy, did it ever boot?
<gnome> I heard this place was serious and troll free
<AstroBoy> cfhowlett: Thanks for replying, the machine boots to Windows 7 just fine, and the specific drive with the linux installation boots fine on newer computers
<gnome> guess it was too good to be true
<popey> It is serious, give us the output of "dpkg -l"
<cfhowlett> AstroBoy, wait so you moved the drive between machines??
<AstroBoy> cfhowlett: Yep
<AstroBoy> cfhowlett: My intention was to make a portable workspace
<cfhowlett> AstroBoy, same architecture?  i.e. both 64 bit machines?? and other specs match?
<gnome> popey i dont appreciate being called a liar
<AstroBoy> cfhowlett: They're both 64 bit, one is around 8 years old though.
<popey> Okay. see if someone else will believe you then.
<gnome> you are still calling me a liar
<gnome> ok - is this popey the only one here?
<Myrtti> gnome: nobody's going to assist you before we find out what version you're running, for certain. so what does dpkg -l output?
<AstroBoy> cfhowlett: Both intels, one is i7 4790k and the other is core 2 quad q6600
<AstroBoy> cfhowlett: Gefroce gpus
<Myrtti> gnome: this isn't about if you're lying or not, but if your system is borked in a way that makes it untenable to try to fix. It's nothing personal, really
<AstroBoy> cfhowlett: I thought it might be related to something such as BIOS / UEFI, is that possible?
<cfhowlett> AstroBoy, well your idea *should* work but I suggest on your offending machine, boot the nomodeset option.  could be as simple as a fragged display setting
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | AstroBoy
<ubottu> AstroBoy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ioria> gnome, install pastebinit it's easier
<cfhowlett> AstroBoy, we were not using uefi 8 years ago so if your drive is set to uefi, expect issues
<AstroBoy> cfhowlett: I'm not really sure, I just installed it normally without modifying any settings - I'll try to use a nomodeset parameter, however it might be impossible as it immediately starts beeping after POST
<cfhowlett> AstroBoy, I think there might also be substantial differences in drive technology which might cause issue between machines if not addressed
<gnome> ok against my better judgement im posting an expert of the output from the  dpkg -l command
<gnome> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15073982/
<popey> that isn't the full output
<bazhang> gnome, lets see a pastebin of the sources.list
<Pod15> Dansguardian running on my laptop with privoxy but DG listening non external as well as internal interface, anyway I can prevent this?
<gnome> as i said
<gnome> and EXERPT popey
<cfhowlett> gnome the full list: more /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<bazhang> gnome, the full sources.list please
<AstroBoy> cfhowlett: you think there could be an issue even if it's a USB external drive?
<ioria> w32codecs is dead
<cfhowlett> AstroBoy, possible.
<cfhowlett> more info needed
<AstroBoy> Ah
<AstroBoy> cfhowlett:  how can i try setting nomodeset if it immediately beeps? is there a button I can press to force it letting me the option to change the script?
<cfhowlett> AstroBoy, ah, I thought you got farther into the process.  if it's beeping immediately that suggests hardware issue.  beeping before / after POST??
<AstroBoy> after POST
<bazhang> gnome is this linux mint
<cfhowlett> but before ubuntu boot splash?
<AstroBoy> Again, Windows 7 boots jsut fine
<AstroBoy> Before splash, yes
<cfhowlett> AstroBoy, as win7 flys even when switching machines?
<AstroBoy> cfhowlett: I mentioned win 7 booting fine to rule out a hardware issue
<cfhowlett> agreed.
<cfhowlett> sorry, you did backup your data, correct?
<AstroBoy> cfhowlett: yep
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<cfhowlett> AstroBoy, OK, suggestion: reinstall [I know ...] ubuntu while connected to the problem box.  get it set up, then transport it between machines.
<AstroBoy> cfhowlett: Yeah maybe it'll be better doing that.. if it will solve the issue - what would you guess the problem was?
<Brew> anyone have had a problem that when u ssh the terminal windows doesnt update what happends...only after i click enter
<cfhowlett> AstroBoy, with the problem matrix you described, I wouldn't know what to guess.  got to be some kind of obscure setting on the box that rejects the others is the best I can do.
<AstroBoy> cfhowlett: Gotcha, alright well I'll try doing that and see what happens.. I'll post back later if you'll be around :)
<cfhowlett> best of luck, AstroBoy !
<AstroBoy> cfhowlett: Thanks for your help mate
<AstroBoy> Thanks!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<glumgold> yeah. irc is live
<rdlf1024> Could anyone please help me? My SSD won't let windows 7 create partitions after I've chown'd it using Ubuntu. I run out of ideas on how I can fix it.
<mgolisch> i doubt there is any relation
<gnome> hi again
<rdlf1024> mgolisch I beg your pardon?
<mgolisch> rdlf1024: setting permissions on a filesystem on that has nothing to do with the ability to create partitions on it, especialy not when booted into another os
<mgolisch> what exactly did you do?
<mgolisch> and whats the error message in windows?
<Knard> hello
<Knard> i've a problem but i speack french... someone to help me?
<mgolisch> #ubuntu-fr ?
<Knard> thanks mgolish ;)
<cfhowlett> !fr | Knard
<ubottu> Knard: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Knard> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help! knard
<Knard> thank u too ubottu
<derbie> given i have multiple terminals open how to i evenly distribute them on the screen?
<popey> derbie: there's a neat app called "xtile" which can do that
<derbie> thank you popey <3
<popey> sorry, x-tile
<derbie> popey: it's in the launch menu, i click it and get the loading icon indefinetely
<derbie> :S
<popey> derbie: last time i ran it from ALT+F2 and it added to the indicator area
<derbie> "indicator area" ?
<zaggynl> So Sophos AV is free for Linux, is this even useful?
<k1l_> zaggynl: to scan windows partitions? :)
<cfhowlett> !malware | zaggynl
<popey> derbie: top right, where the date is
<cfhowlett> zaggynl, can't hurt I suppose
<derbie> Nope...
<popey> odd
<yeats> !av | zaggynl
<ubottu> zaggynl: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<derbie> popey: shouldn't this me an OS native functionality...??
<derbie> be*
<popey> well, it isn't :)
<k1l_> derbie: which desktop is in use?
<ioria> !info python-appindicator
<ubottu> python-appindicator (source: libappindicator): Python bindings for libappindicator. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.10.1+15.04.20141110-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 7 kB, installed size 87 kB
<zaggynl> well yeah, small chance to get malware if you only use official repos
<zaggynl> I tend to use a couple of PPAs though
<Kartagis> derbie: there's also this neat app called terminator
<derbie> Kartagis: :-D
<derbie> Kartagis: thank you
<Kartagis> sure thing
<KeyboardNotFound> Can someone do MITM while downloading software from ubuntu repository? Is it encrypted ?
<zaggynl> KeyboardNotFound: being curious too I googled that: https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/10106/how-secure-is-the-apt-get-install-command-against-man-in-the-middle-attacks
<cooper> looking for a compatible flash player for facebook  games
<zaggynl> isn't flash going to the way of the dodo?
<cooper> possibly but its not for me
<cooper> ive tried gnash but it doesnt seem to work too well
<k1l_> cooper: use the adobe flashplugin installer
<zaggynl> or use chrome, has flash build in
<tiphra> cooper: have you tried Pepper Flash?
<yed> can my computer run ubuntu https://i.imgsafe.org/86172e5.png
<zaggynl> probably, boot from an ubuntu cd to test
<cooper> tiphra: not yet
<wuji2016> i use firefox ,i copy libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<k1l_> yed: why not?
<cooper> k1l_: yes i did but it doesnt seem to work either by what i understand adobe is no longer supporting linux
<k1l_> cooper: they somehow still keep one version going. but dont ship updates to new versions
<yed> Is 6 core i7 good enough  for ubuntu
<k1l_> yed: easily
<zaggynl> why wouldn't it be?
<wuji2016> yes
<telboon> a cmd line question -- how do i pipe output as a input to another process (not pipe to file)?
<telboon> eg. i want to pipe result of find to ls
<wuji2016> find | ls
<wuji2016> or
<akik> telboon: find has an -exec option which you can use
<telboon> wuji2016: that doesn't work -- ls don't work on files, only on cmd line input
<akik> telboon: or you can use "find ... | xargs ..."
<ganzeinfach> I have a prob to install ubuntu 12.04 on my Dell Latitude ST 10.1 Tab. Keyboard is freezing. Installer crashes. Is there anyone who know how to get 12.04alpha2 iso? Because I have tried 12.04.5 desktop and it was not possible.
<telboon> akik: thanks! just want i'm looking for! xargs would be useful for other applications too
<k1l_> ganzeinfach: try the 12.04 without .5 at the end
<k1l_> ganzeinfach: because with each pointrelease (like servicepack on windows) they ship a new kernel
<ganzeinfach> k1l_ You mean this is working?
<Gambit15> Hey guys
<Gambit15> I want to add a DPkg::Pre-Invoke command to the apt conf, although I see apt now only uses files under apt.conf.d
<Gambit15> Where should I add it in this case?
<Pici> Gambit15: create a file in apt.conf.d with that in it
<ganzeinfach> hm, where can i get it. on ubuntu.com it says 12.04 and if I switch to the folder it comes 12.04.5
<Gambit15> Pici, so it'll read any file in that dir? Just confirming...
<Pici> Gambit15: yes.
<Gambit15> Cool, cheers!
<jophish> Hi, my keyboard doesn't have multimedia keys, I'm hoping to be able to use xkb to remap MENU+F4 to X86AudioMute for example. Would someone be able to take a look at a xkb configuration for me, because something's not quite right: https://gist.github.com/1bd6e4455c570b9d9328
<k1l_> ganzeinfach: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.0/
<ex_> hi
<jophish> Or direct me to a channel a little more focused on xkb usage
<ex_> i'm facing a problem with installing nvidia drivers on an old laptop in ubuntu 14
<ganzeinfach> thx
<ganzeinfach> I hope its working well
<__doc__> @ ubuntu 14.04 LTS, dpkg --get-selections | grep -i graphite -> libgraphite2-3:amd64				install
<ex_> i have this problem on boot ACPI PCC probe failed. i tried to boot with nomodeset but didnt work
<__doc__> dpkg -s libgraphite2-3:amd64 -> Version: 1.2.4-1ubuntu1
<ex_> so i had to purge nvidia drivers, but graphic performances are bad
<k1l_> ganzeinfach: its going to be a lot of work to get everything running. i saw a lot of people giving up from a quick research.
<__doc__> ldd /opt/google/chrome/chrome | grep -i graphite
<__doc__> 	libgraphite2.so.3 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgraphite2.so.3 (0x00007f097345b000)
<__doc__> so....
<__doc__> everybody on ubuntu can now be hit by a remote execution bug trough chrome and firefox?
<ganzeinfach> yeha, but windows is not for the internet and if i can dualboot to use the connection in ubuntu it will be great for me. And this is a good adress to bring to work I thing. http://www.mogilowski.net/lang/en-us/2012/02/15/install-ubuntu-on-dell-latitude-st-tablet/
<k1l_> __doc__: you got a cve for that?
<__doc__> k1l_: http://www.talosintel.com/reports/TALOS-2016-0058/
<k1l_> __doc__: down
<Pici> __doc__: it is being worked on, see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-1521.html
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-1521)
<ganzeinfach> so, I create an USB-Stik.
<__doc__> ubottu: https://github.com/silnrsi/graphite/blob/master/ChangeLog
<__doc__> you can work your way trough the changes applied to figure that one out, the details of the CVE are probably largely superfluous at this point
<Pici> __doc__: ubottu is a bot, but thanks for the info.
<_banana> Regarding MongoDB install on Wily: is it a straightforward Operation? (not officially supported). Anyone share experience?
<ganzeinfach> remaining 4min
<ganzeinfach> well keyboard not working in general on the bootmenu dell latitude ST 128GB SSD
<_banana> OK, I guess not.
<terminal_i> hi
<homa> hi my friends
<mr> Hello guys, even if is not related to ubuntu I will try ask anyway. I did a dd command to put the windows 10 on the usb stick. Now I tried to format the stick with gparted but I cannot do it.
<ganzeinfach> hm, have to bootimage with other tool. With Yumi I cant go automaticly to live-cd modus. Cause Keyboard stuck in dosmode
<homa> are there channel for programmers
<sumBTC> exit
<sumBTC> exit
<bazhang> ##programming homa
<terminal_i> who else is using ubuntu 15.10 here?
<xangua> ! Ask | terminal_i
<ubottu> terminal_i: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mikesd> :) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<mikesd> :):) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<mikesd> ,:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<mikesd> _:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<mikesd> :) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<baizon> heh :/
<diamondsword> hello ubuntu :)
<Ashtasu> Hello :)
<biobuntu> o/
<diamondsword> I've just installed ubuntu 14 lts, when I write to terminal java -version it doesn't say much. isn't java pre-installed on ubuntu 14?
<homa> bazhang, thank you
<diamondsword> or how can I know if java installed and which version?
<g105b> diamondsword: no
<g105b> diamondsword: which java
<diamondsword> g105b: do I have java installed on ubuntu 14?
<biobuntu> diamondsword: java -version
<g105b> diamondsword: no
<diamondsword> biobuntu: The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:  * default-jre  * gcj-4.8-jre-headless  * openjdk-7-jre-headless  * gcj-4.6-jre-headless  * openjdk-6-jre-headless
<diamondsword> ok
<diamondsword> is this enough to get the latest java to install, then? >> http://www.liquidweb.com/kb/how-to-install-oracle-java-8-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<g105b> diamondsword: depends on whether you want oracle's closed source implementation or openjdk?
<popey> openjdk-7-jre-headless is good enough for minecraft ㋛
<diamondsword> g105b: what differ between them? I just want to run some programs on Java.
<baizon> diamondsword: then openjdk is fin
<baizon> *fine
<g105b> diamondsword: nothing major different
<baizon> diamondsword: https://askubuntu.com/questions/437752/openjdk-oracle-is-better
<popey> diamondsword: I am using java 1.7.0_95 here on my laptop to play Minecraft and other Java nonsese, works fine.
<biobuntu> openjdk for me
<guest-p2rWdS> ?
<ganzeinfach> pixelterror in 12.04, but maybe its possible
<diamondsword> when I su and password it fails to auth but when I sudo apt-dosomething and password it goes well. why is that? there is no su command?
<k1l_> diamondsword: dont use su to get root on ubuntu. we have sudo for that.
<popey> diamondsword: sudo is asking for _your_ password, su is asking for the root user password. On Ubuntu by default we don't have root account enabled.
<k1l_> !sudo | diamondsword
<ubottu> diamondsword: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<OerHeks> ganzeinfach, why 12.04? try the latest 14.04 LTS
<diamondsword> hmh.
<diamondsword> ok :)
<diamondsword> I'm new to linux/ubuntu.
<popey> diamondsword: welcome :)
<ganzeinfach> 14.04 work not well for me in general. 12.04 is supported to 2017?
<ganzeinfach> its the only old buntu thats supported
<ganzeinfach> And why all people need always something new.
<shlant> morning all. Cron question: if I am receiving an email from cron, should I assume that it's because it failed or does cron send emails on success as well?
<ganzeinfach> but yeah 12.04 is not working on my tab. maybe I have really get to 14.04.
<popey> ganzeinfach: what make and model of tab is it?
<ganzeinfach> its a not supported one
<popey> that wasn't exactly what I asked :(
<asaj3> ping admin
<ganzeinfach> dell latitude ST 128GB 4GM ram
<popey> thanks
<ganzeinfach> 4GB*
<ganzeinfach> do you have an idea?
<asaj3> what?
<popey> what gpu is in it?
<ganzeinfach> which is the most well know touch unix
<popey> asaj3: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ganzeinfach> Atom
<ganzeinfach> ^^
<popey> ganzeinfach: oh, that's promising.
<popey> not a powervr gpu then?
<asaj3> quit
<popey> ganzeinfach: did you get it installed?
<guest-p2rWdS> hey
<ganzeinfach> nope
<ganzeinfach> thing its Intel Atom Z670
<popey> aw, this guy did http://www.mogilowski.net/lang/en-us/2012/02/15/install-ubuntu-on-dell-latitude-st-tablet/
<popey> looks neat
<ganzeinfach> keyboard bugs me in Dosmode. And 12.04 graphic is crashing and other probs#
<popey> :(
<ganzeinfach> i know. i got this tut from mogil too
<ganzeinfach> but isn´t working on this..
<ganzeinfach> dont know why
<turbo64> i noticed if you go to the main page of the ubuntu website or the debian website, you wont find the word "linux" on there
<N3sh108> hello, I am trying to use upstart for my nodejs server but I just get 'stop/waiting'
<N3sh108> how comes? The upstart script should be correct.
<ganzeinfach> A bios Downgrade is not possible from Dell. Not supported. Have A09 and thought maybe the keyboard is working better with an old bios, but cant downgrade anymore :(
<Jaiswal> i am unable to activate the webcam on my laptop; model sony vgn cr353_l
<ganzeinfach> got the Tab today and i am not sure, how to get linux working beside win7
<ganzeinfach> What is better Ubuntu Touch 14.09 RTM or Ubuntu Touch 16.04 (Xenial Xerus)
<spm_draget> I am installing redmine via the remind package on ubuntu 14.04. Everything works so far, but when starting it, passenger is missing 'bundler' http://dpaste.com/0KHG1SR
<popey> There are no x86 Ubuntu Touch images available ganzeinfach
<spm_draget> Is the redmine package broken?
<ganzeinfach> no? oh
<k1l_> popey: he wants a standard desktop, not ubuntu-touch
<ganzeinfach> no
<popey> k1l_: not if you re-read what he literally _just_ typed
<ganzeinfach> k1l i wont touch
<ganzeinfach> you missunderstood
<ganzeinfach> I will*
<popey> It might be possible to make an image
<popey> But we don't have any tested ones
<k1l_> ganzeinfach: you said you hate unity. ubuntu touch is unity. are you aware of that?
<popey> heh
<popey> Got bad new for ya bro ㋛
<ganzeinfach> yeah, but unity i fix after installing
<ganzeinfach> if its possible on touchversion
<MonkeyDust> ganzeinfach  that's why the unity launch bar is on the left, because it's like that with ubuntu touch
<popey> I think you need to find someone else with that hardware, or itemise the specific things that aren't working.
<ganzeinfach> ah okay. thought xfce is working too
<ganzeinfach> well, i am glad if i have an ubuntu with unity at first
<ganzeinfach> but atm i have only a win7 on it and its not, what i prefer
<ganzeinfach> allright. try 14.04 and then i have to look
<ganzeinfach> ubuntu with unity is better than no buntu
<spm_draget> Could it be that the redmine package is broken?
<MonkeyDust> spm_draget  try and reinstall it
<javascrpts> hi
<javascrpts> I already have a testing installation.
<javascrpts> Do I have to reinstall the latest alpha/beta when it comes out?
<xangua> javascrpts: why you wanna install the latest alpha/beta?
<MonkeyDust> javascrpts  what are you talking about
<bazhang> !final | javascrpts
<ubottu> javascrpts: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<javascrpts> thanks
<bazhang> np
<javascrpts> :) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<javascrpts> _:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<javascrpts> .,:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<javascrpts> :)
<javascrpts> bbl
<MonkeyDust> oh her again
<[Onion> hey
<[Onion> any1 on?
<MonkeyDust> [Onion  type /names
<[Onion> k soz
<Pici> [Onion: no need to apoligize :)
<[Onion> ok
<[Onion> im a leader of a squad any1 wanna join?
<JerryS> Anyone on familiar with compiling modules?
<[Onion> yeah me
<MonkeyDust> [Onion  wrong channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<yed> Is bash the default shell in ubuntu
<Pici> yed: yes.
<mr> Hello guys, even if is not related to ubuntu I will try ask anyway. I did a dd command to put the windows 10 on the usb stick. Now I tried to format the stick with gparted but I cannot do it.
<ganzeinfach> is the touch image 16.04 only possible to install with network? I used the 112mb image for x86.
<xangua> The touch image ?
<ramsgate> hi
<ramsgate> I haven't been getting updates for a while
<MonkeyDust> ramsgate  ubuntu version?
<ramsgate> do you think my archive mirror is lagging behind
<ramsgate> 14 4 3
<ganzeinfach> xenial-preinstalled-system-i386+generic_x86.img
<ramsgate> brb
<MonkeyDust> ganzeinfach  xenial support in #ubuntu+1
<Pod15> Ufw not enabled on reboot despite ufw.conf enabled=yes and gufw rules setup etc.  Any pointers?
<MonkeyDust> Pod15  sudo ufw enable
<Pod15> Monkeydust, that works fine but I want it to start automatically without user having to type that in
<Pod15> For all users tc
<MonkeyDust> Pod15  once enabled, it stays that way until you disable it$µ
<Pod15> Yeah that's what it should do but not needs turning on manually after every reboot!?
<MonkeyDust> Pod15  no
<Pod15> It does, every time I reboot sudo ufw status gives  inactive!
<MonkeyDust> Pod15  ok, do it now, enable, then reboot, then verify and come back here
<NginUS> Could someone help me script audio file alterations? http://v.ht/YLwe
<MonkeyDust> NginUS  that looks very specific... there's also #bash and #ubuntustudio
<jgcampbell300> So I am trying to find a solution to my time issue. I have a list of roughly 16,000 addresses from the same site. each one has info I need on it like id number address etc ... I am trying to find a way to get all of this data into say a calc spreadsheet or maybe a sql database ... does anyone know where I could start. I have tried a few but nothing is clicking to me
<NginUS> MonkeyDust: thx- just joined #bash a sec ago- will try #ubuntustudio
<Mark____> Looking for help with Ubuntu.
<Pod15> Monkeydust, did as asked and sudo ufw status still giving inactive.
<MonkeyDust> Pod15  that's odd
<Pod15> Tell me about it!  Been driving me nuts for a few days now!!
<Mark____> My problem is this: I've installed Ubuntu on a W7 laptop with the intention operate as a dual boot. However, upon a restart it goes directly into W7 never having offered a choice to OS's. I've gone online for advice but I find the suggestions VERY confusing, owing to my complete lack of experience with Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> Pod15  scroll down to the last entry http://askubuntu.com/questions/474216/14-04-missing-etc-init-d-ufw-my-firewall-never-auto-starts
<Pod15> Monkeydust, cheers I have no file named ufw.conf in /etc/init.d
<MonkeyDust> Pod15  let me know if it works, for future reference
<Pod15> Monkeydust, didn't work
<MonkeyDust> auch
<seso> hi
<Pod15> Monkeydust, added ufw enable to /etc/rc.local and now enabled on reboot
<perry_torry> seriously you guys have to join #wrongplanet right now, it's crazy in there.
<Strife89> Hello, folks. I'm about to *re*install Ubuntu on a friend's laptop. Early on, the installer complained that a FAT32 partition had uncorrected errors - and it turns out that that's the EFI partition. I have no intention of putting Windows on this machine again, so can that partition safely be removed?
<Pici> perry_torry: I don't see how that is at all relevant to #ubuntu, so please don't advertise  here.
<BluesKaj> Strife89, format that partition to fat32 and mount it as uefi-boot in the partitioner then ubiquity will install grub there, or at leas it should
<Strife89> BluesKaj: The partitioner has already assigned it the mount point of /boot/efi, so should that be used instead?
<BluesKaj> Strife89, yes
<Strife89> BluesKaj: All righty. Thanks!
<Strife89> BluesKaj: Hmmm. The format button is actually greyed out.
<BluesKaj> Strife89, ckick change
<Strife89> BluesKaj: I did; greyed out there, too.
<Strife89> BluesKaj: Seems I can up and remove it, though.
<ganzeinfach> okay, some is writing:  I decided to try to install Lubuntu and It works really pretty good. I can not use rotation but everything else is working (wifi, sound, usb, Bluetooth) and also graphic acceleration is not working.
<ganzeinfach> someone else Trying to install xubuntu 13.04 but having trouble with setup, ie. no keyboard. tried going from live using the setup in order to use accessibility option of onscreen keybd but cannot get it to display.
<WeRMo> Would like to start a desktop application via a .desktop file. Unfortunately, if I click on the desktop file, just the terminal is opening. But the terminal program isn't executed.
<WeRMo> Can someone help me?
<Hrki> hi, which is the best best browser for ubuntu? chrome or firefox ?
<OerHeks> ganzeinfach, don't try unsupported 13.04
<ganzeinfach> no, but lubuntu
<BluesKaj> Strife89, since you're using windows then if you run into problems you can always use legacy mode in the uefi/bios and install ubuntu
<Myrtti> Send a message
<Myrtti> oof.
<ganzeinfach> maybe 14.04 lubuntu?
<Myrtti> mispaste, sorry
<BluesKaj> not using windows rather, Strife89
<OerHeks> ganzeinfach, that graphic acceleration is not working is not surprising with poulsbo gma500
<ganzeinfach> what is poulsbo gma500
<OerHeks> ganzeinfach, your videocard
<Strife89> BluesKaj: Ahh, I forgot about that. I'll try that if this fails. Thanks again.
<ganzeinfach> it sucks probably?
<ganzeinfach> :)
<BluesKaj> Strife89, it worked for me, and also disable secure and fast boot if they are options
<arnoud> Can anybody suggest a GUI for MySql that is not MySql Workbench?
<ganzeinfach> make it sense to use lubuntu 14.04 desktopversion or better alternative version for the Tablet?
<popey> ganzeinfach: I did ask you previously if you had the powervr gpu - this is why.
<popey> ganzeinfach: powervr == poulsbo.
<popey> ganzeinfach: they are horrid to get working
<procyon_ember> squinty: I compiled the wrapper from source, and extracted the plugin from the google deb. It works, but maybe next time I'll PPA it.
<ganzeinfach> ah ok. was taking the tab today
<ganzeinfach> so dont know all infos
<Strife89> BluesKaj: Don't know about fast boot, but I know Secure Boot can be disabled.
<Strife89> BluesKaj: New partition scheme: https://goo.gl/photos/1xuQjpdvZtdxgbXv6
<BluesKaj> Strife89, ok ,some machines don't have fast boot , it's windows thing anyway , afaik
<ganzeinfach> I have my first personal hater. He like me..
<ganzeinfach> take keyboard out of you faggot lovers ass. [17:59] <ertcvb> You queer [17:59] <ganzeinfach> why [17:59] <ganzeinfach> and no, i dont be queer [17:59] <ertcvb> You son of a bitch [18:01] <ganzeinfach> ya [18:01] <ganzeinfach> Give me more. [18:01] <ganzeinfach> Hanging on your balls dude
<ganzeinfach> [18:03] <ertcvb> You a fucking dumb piece of shit
<nullbyte_> how can i hide an OS update from update-grub command?
<auronandace2> ganzeinfach: no need to quote such stuff here
<nullbyte_> e.g. Windows
<mcphail> ganzeinfach: not in here, please
<BluesKaj> !ops | ganzeinfach
<ubottu> ganzeinfach: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<popey> uh
<popey> he was pasting a pm
<Strife89> ganzeinfach: I get the feeling ertcvb has been going around insulting everyone in PMs.
<ganzeinfach> right. was pasting pm
<Strife89> Just noticed one from him to me.
<ganzeinfach> mayb he is from microschrott
<ganzeinfach> :)
<popey> moving on
<KronoX>  ___  __                           _             _
<KronoX> |_ _|/ _|  _   _  ___  _   _    __| | ___  _ __ | |_   _ __   __ _ _   _
<KronoX>  | || |_  | | | |/ _ \| | | |  / _` |/ _ \| '_ \| __| | '_ \ / _` | | | |
<KronoX>  | ||  _| | |_| | (_) | |_| | | (_| | (_) | | | | |_  | |_) | (_| | |_| |
<KronoX> |___|_|    \__, |\___/ \__,_|  \__,_|\___/|_| |_|\__| | .__/ \__,_|\__, |
<jeasss> :) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<jeasss> _:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<KronoX>            |___/                                      |_|          |___/
<jeasss> ,.:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<jeasss> ....:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)
<jeasss> :) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<BluesKaj> wonder if that will get some ops response :-)
<BluesKaj> thanks k1l_
<Mate0010> hope lubuntu works
<SonikkuAmerica> ((... wow. I haven't seen anything like that since the HFSPLUS days O_o))
<Myrtti> SonikkuAmerica: don't jinx it
<SonikkuAmerica> ((wasn't trying :
<SonikkuAmerica> * :\))
<Strife89> One more question: can a terminal window be opened while the Live CD is in installation-only mode? (I don't want to drop to a console.)
<OerHeks> Strife89, nope
<Strife89> OerHeks: Oh, okay.
<OerHeks> stgrife, only in live mode, start the install from there
<Strife89> Okay. It's not critically important.
<e8newallm_> When trying to make a fresh install of 15.10, I get "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<Strife89> Just me hoping to save a little time. :)
<popey> pretty sure you can switch to a TTY when on the live iso
<e8newallm_> It's an error that seems to come from initramfs-tools
<Strife89> popey: Right, although I'd prefer to avoid that to be on the safe side.
<popey> wise :)
<Strife89> I'll just do what I need to do after the install finishes and I reboot
<Strife89> Gotta get the owner's personal data back into /home
<OerHeks> Strife89, update,  and restore the data?
<Strife89> OerHeks: Basically the plan now, yeah
<Strife89> Although I may restore first (using the Live USB stick) so that config files are back in place
<Strife89> When I first did the install I was foolish enough to put everything into one partition. This time, /home is separate.
<OerHeks> maybe restricted-extras, gufw, synaptic, a clipboard, vlc, and run sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg on 15.10
<OerHeks> ( for dvd playback)
<Strife89> Ah, good idea
<OerHeks> and a decent browser, imho
<Strife89> I found a DVD in their optical drive, funnily enough
<rdlf1024> Could anyone please shed some light on this: "I installed windows AFTER Ubuntu on a separate drive. I have 3 disks, all labeled 'boot' from GParted. What do I need to do so that GRUB boots both systems?"
<ikonia> grub should detect both OS's
<ikonia> grub sould be installed on the booting component of the primary disk
<rdlf1024> ikonia: And how do I make grub detect it? boot from a live usb and run sudo update-grub?
<ikonia> rdlf1024: what do you currently have ?
<rdlf1024> ikonia: I have 2 SATA HDDs - 1 for Ubuntu and 1 for x-plat data and 1SSD with windows installed on it
<rdlf1024> ikonia: I don't know whether I need to install grub on my windows partition or leave it alone.
<rdlf1024> ikonia: according to this, the former is recommended: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6317/how-can-i-install-windows-after-ive-installed-ubuntu
<LambdaComplex> "install grub on my windows partition"
<LambdaComplex> what....does that mean?
<LambdaComplex> if we're doing BIOS booting then grub doesn't get installed to a partition, it gets installed to a drive
<LambdaComplex> and...well, if we're doing UEFI booting....that still doesn't make sense
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex it's EFI. By 'partition', I mean the drive (disk) with windows in it.
<LambdaComplex> rdlf1024: okay, don't say partition if you mean drive
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex I take that back. Deal?
<LambdaComplex> rdlf1024: Deal!
<LambdaComplex> Anyways, since you're doing UEFI, that (should) make things a bit simpler
<LambdaComplex> The problem with BIOS booting was Windows would just overwrite the bootloader in the disk's MBR
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex It's not unified, dude. It's just EFI.
<LambdaComplex> ....Are you on a Mac?
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex I'm on a PC.
<LambdaComplex> What's the difference between UEFI and EFI?
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex I guess.. the firmware interface is not unified, hance the lack of 'U'?
<LambdaComplex> I think UEFI is just the latest implementation of the EFI specs. No idea how important this distinction is
<LambdaComplex> ANYWAYS, the motherboard _should_ support having multiple entries in EFI mode
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex It does. But instead of going EFI or Non-EFI, I chose AUTO.
<Strife89> BluesKaj: It boots!
<LambdaComplex> So, here's what should happen: You currently have an entry pointing to grub's .efi file. After installing Windows, you should get another entry pointing to Windows' .efi file (bootmgr.efi or some such)
<LambdaComplex> And you should just be able to tell the motherboard to use grub instead of Windows
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex I'm afraid I don't follow
<LambdaComplex> rdlf1024: Which part(s) don't you follow?
<LambdaComplex> Also, I'm still on what should happen. I haven't gotten to the "What happens if your motherboard has a crappy EFI implementation" part :P
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex The part I need to tell the mobo to go with Grub. Do I need to write that down and insert into grub.cfg or /etc/grub.d/40_custom?
<LambdaComplex> rdlf1024: Telling the motherboard to use grub would be somewhere in the boot order options in your BIOS
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex: OK, so you mean my primary disk defined by BIOS.
<LambdaComplex> .....No
<LambdaComplex> With EFI booting, the motherboard has a list of .efi files contained on the EFI System Partition
<LambdaComplex> And you pick which one of those you boot to
<LambdaComplex> rdlf1024: http://sprunge.us/aPbE
<LambdaComplex> There's an example
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex: could you give me some more in-depth info regarding this?
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex: a website for reference.
<LambdaComplex> rdlf1024: I honestly can't think of any off the top of my head
<rdlf1024> I'm looking for a solution here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6317/how-can-i-install-windows-after-ive-installed-ubuntu  and here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#Dual-booting which one would you rather pick if you were in my shoes?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | rdlf1024
<ubottu> rdlf1024: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Jakey3> i'm running the android emulator in ubuntu 14.04
<Jakey3> it takes ages loading but doesnt seem to load up ever
<LambdaComplex> rdlf1024: Really, I think the most important thing here is how good your motherboard's EFI implementation is--does it have a list, or will it only boot bootx64.efi?
<Jakey3> any ideas
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex: Can't tell.
<LambdaComplex> Hm.
<LambdaComplex> rdlf1024: efibootmgr -v | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<LambdaComplex> Run that and give me the output
<mosstech> hello
<zmax> Helenilson
<mosstech> any body here?
<dhino> hello all
<mosstech> hi dhino
<dhino> hi
<LambdaComplex> ...isn't this one of the most populated channels on freenode?
<mosstech> whats going on in there?
<mosstech> anybody here working in US?
<lotuspsychje> guys keep it ontopic please
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mosstech> I'm using Ubuntu-Mate and it's pretty cool
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | mosstech
<ubottu> mosstech: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<mosstech> oki
<mosstech> bye!
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex: Terminal outputs: Fatal: Couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing EFI variables.
<LambdaComplex> rdlf1024: ...Are you sure you're doing EFI booting?
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex: I set it to Auto. It could go both ways. I'll get back here with EFI ON.
<LambdaComplex> "It could go both ways"
<LambdaComplex> I highly doubt he has both a UEFI _and_ a BIOS bootloader installed....
<tux_rulez> If I installed one printer to Ubuntu then change to a printer that uses a different driver, do I have to uninstall the first printer?
<debug0x1> @nyc
<debug0x1> Wrong room :P
<OerHeks> tux_rulez, no, as you can hook up to 127 printer on 1 usb port ( with usbhub ofcourse)
<LordSesshomaru> so, I recently migrated my home folder to a separate drive on my storage server, everything works except that I can no longer login to gnome..
<OerHeks> i have 2, canon and samsung, it will be auto detected.
<pbx> LordSesshomaru, how did you perform this "migration"?
<LordSesshomaru> pbx: tranferred the data over to an EXT4 partition I created, and set it to mount as /home in the fstab
<LordSesshomaru> pbx: and chowned everybody's stuff just to be sure
<LambdaComplex> LordSesshomaru: In the future, consider using `rsync -a` to preserve everything
<LambdaComplex> Also, something something jewel shards
<bjornar_> any special 16.04 channel?
<chubijs> Hello guys. I have a question about customizing terminal. So i'm using guake and tmux and I was wondering is there a way to use my guake theme when I run tmux in it?
<LordSesshomaru> LambdaComplex: ran fresh out of Shikon Shards earlier
<OerHeks> !16.04 | bjornar_
<ubottu> bjornar_: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<gca> Hey all. I'm working with syntax highlighting in nanorc files. For start/end type highlighting, is there anyway to highlight everything found /after/ the start character ( and not the start character itself ) and found /before/ the end character ( and not the end character itself )?
<bjornar_> thanks
<LambdaComplex> LordSesshomaru: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Full_system_backup_with_rsync
<LambdaComplex> LordSesshomaru: Anyways, what happens when you try to log into gnome?
<LordSesshomaru> LambdaComplex: it acts like its logging in, the screen flashes and then it goes right back to the login screen
<LambdaComplex> Hm
<LambdaComplex> LordSesshomaru: Can you log into a tty?
<LordSesshomaru> LambdaComplex: yes, everything else is fine, I'm in an ssh connection right now
<LordSesshomaru> LambdaComplex: and ttys work as well
<cooper> im looking for a plug in for firefox that will run the latest version of shockwave
<LambdaComplex> LordSesshomaru: And lsblk reports the new partition is mounted correctly?
<LordSesshomaru> LambdaComplex: yes
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex, I'm afraid I was wrong about it. The only thing my motherboard has EFI-related in BIOS options is "EFI CD/DVD Boot Option"
<tux_rulez> OerHeks, I guess I am bit frustrated, when I first installed Ubuntu on my friend's computer his cannon 25xx was was auto detected. That printer was broken and now he has a 2922 printer. I hooked up the 2922 but it was not auto detected.
<LambdaComplex> rdlf1024: Does it have a EFI/Legacy boot option?
<squinty> cooper,  might want to check out the following (works well here)  http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex, No it doesn't.
<LambdaComplex> Interesting....
<LambdaComplex> rdlf1024: I'm thinking you might have Ubuntu installed in BIOS mode then
<LambdaComplex> Although I'm kinda confused by it having an EFI DVD boot option O.o
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex, If that's the case
<LambdaComplex> rdlf1024: Do you have an EFI system partition?
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex, give me that command again, I'll see if I can tell.
<LordSesshomaru> LambdaComplex: I did rename the old home to /oldhome for safe keeping, should I tryy rsync as root and reboot?
<LambdaComplex> rdlf1024: Fastest way I can think of checking is `lsblk -f`. It'll be a FAT partition, mounted on....either /boot or /boot/efi, I think
<LambdaComplex> LordSesshomaru: What did you use before? cp?
<LordSesshomaru> LambdaComplex: yes
<LordSesshomaru> LambdaComplex: the backup was done just by "mv"ing the old home
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15080030/
<LambdaComplex> LordSesshomaru: Yeah, I'd try that rsync command on the page I linked. with the -aAX options (-v is just verbose).
<LambdaComplex> LordSesshomaru: And excluding the cache stuff like it mentions might be a good idea
<LordSesshomaru> LambdaComplex: sorry to bug, but that link is long gone from the buffer right now
<LambdaComplex> rdlf1024: Are you on a live cd right now?
<LambdaComplex> LordSesshomaru: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Full_system_backup_with_rsync
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex, Yes.
<LambdaComplex> rdlf1024: ...Have you actually installed Ubuntu yet?
<jitendra> chcb
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex, It's on sda
<LambdaComplex> Alright, for some reason lsblk isn't actually showing the fs types. Weird
<LambdaComplex> rdlf1024: Can I see the output of `fdisk -l`?
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex, sdb is a disk for x-platform data and sdc is where windows is installed.
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex, fdisk -l returns nothing.
<LambdaComplex> rdlf1024: Looks like you didn't install in UEFI mode
<ioria> rdlf1024, try  sudo parted -l
<LambdaComplex> Also looks like the system is having trouble reading disk info. Weird O.o
<LordSesshomaru> LambdaComplex: ok, currently nuking the new home
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex, ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15080214/
<OerHeks> tux_rulez, looks like that canon 2922 needs the driver from the canonsite, always check openprinting.org if it is supported.
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/544915/canon-mg2922-cannot-get-to-work
<ioria> rdlf1024, not efi , msdos
<ioria> rdlf1024,  if you boot the machine, what happens  ? do you see grub ?
<LordSesshomaru> LambdaComplex: rsyncing now
<rdlf1024> LambdaComplex: not efi, msdos. Ok you probably got that.
<rdlf1024> ioria: I've been through some troubles ever since I updated to Grub2
<ioria> rdlf1024,  if you boot the machine, what happens  ? do you see grub ?
<rdlf1024> ioria: I did not boot the machine with one of my disks yet. I decided to go with the live usb to avoid more trouble.
<ioria> rdlf1024,  i see, weel, one day or another you'll have to
<rdlf1024> ioria: I've been investigating the causes since last thursday. I tried booting the machine with all disks last Saturday
<ioria> rdlf1024,  what causes , sorry ?
<rdlf1024> ioria: for my pc to not boot into Windows.
<rdlf1024> ioria: I tried messing with grub, then boot-repair, to no avail.
<ioria> rdlf1024,  and ubuntu boots ?  did you run sudo update-grub ?
<rdlf1024> ioria: Yes, I did.
<rdlf1024> ioria: And it did generate the kernel and OS list, only that windows was not listed.
<rdlf1024> ioria: I did not see any problem with that for personal use, but my job now requires me to be able to boot into Windows since last week.
<rdlf1024> ioria: i couldn't come around it so this is what I did, I disconnected all disks (Data and Ubuntu) and left only the one which I needed to install windows on it (My Kingston SSD)
<ioria> rdlf1024,  you probably need to reinstall grub... , have you tried to change the boot order from bios to the 2° hd ... it should boot into windows
<cooper> i need some help with a shockwave plugin for firefox
<rdlf1024> ioria: let me get this right, so I *need* grub installed on my windows partition/device?
<ioria> rdlf1024,  nope
<rdlf1024> ioria: seriously?
<ioria> rdlf1024,  your grub is on sda , your ubuntu disk
<rdlf1024> ioria: Ok, so since GRUB will be able to detect my windows partition and ubuntu
<ioria> rdlf1024,  and should be able to recognize windows on sdb
<ioria> yes
<ioria> rdlf1024,  what you have on the sdc ?
<ioria> rdlf1024,  data storage ?
<rdlf1024> ioria: sdc is my windows drive
<rdlf1024> ioria: sdb is my data one
<rdlf1024> ioria: I made it NTFS just so I can make data come and go through both OS'es.
<ioria> rdlf1024,  i'd change the order, then ... but if it' s a storage,  why is labeled as 'boot' ?
<rdlf1024> ioria: NOW we're talking.
<ioria> rdlf1024,  you cannot boot 'data'
<rdlf1024> ioria: so my point is, I have three disks sitting here, ready to boot. Problem is, all of them are flagged as BOOT (according to GParted).
<ioria> rdlf1024,  i don't know why your storage is bootable, but i'd switch the cables
<rdlf1024> ioria: Believe it or not, I was following the instructions from one askubuntu's best answer, and I ended up with boot error "multiple active partitions".
<ioria> rdlf1024,  i see, switch,  boot ubuntu, run sudo update-grub ... if no avail reinstall grub on sda
<rdlf1024> ioria: Ubuntu only flagged as boot?
<ioria> rdlf1024,  let the win disk as it is ....
<jophish> Ubuntu isn't recognizing XF86Audio* keypresses
<jophish> How can I go about debugging this?
<jophish> When I'm prompted for a keybinding to "Volume up", for example, I can press the key and see 'AudioVolumeUp' be assigned for that mapping, but if I then later go and press that key nothing happens...
<MonkeyDust> jophish  scroll down. mind, this is a slackware solution, hope it's useful http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/xf86audio-key's-not-working-in-gnome-829194/
<rdlf1024> ioria: I'll go to my BIOS boot priority, set Ubuntu as the primary disk, boot into it, run sudo aupdate-grub, and then that's it?
<ioria> rdlf1024,  yes, but you already have done that ... or not ?
<jophish> MonkeyDust: I'll try, thanks
<Chermiina> Does anyone know what is the right channel for Finnish discussion?
<MonkeyDust> jophish  more people have asked the same question
<MonkeyDust> sf
<jophish> MonkeyDust: volti doesn't seem to help
<rdlf1024> ioria: I'll go take a look at the boot priority and see if anything pops up. I'll let you know what happens then.
<ioria> rdlf1024,  ok... but if your pc boots ubuntu , sda is at top
<MonkeyDust> jophish  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2225880
<jophish> MonkeyDust: hmm, that seems to be an xubuntu specific solution
<MonkeyDust> jophish  last hint: https://www.ecosia.org/search?q=XF86Audio+ubuntu&region=&lang=&f=false
<jophish> thanks for trying MonkeyDust, but I feel as though I've exhausted google myself, hence asking in the channel
<cooper> ive been trying different plug ins for shockwave such as gnash, and the older shockwave version, but it doesnt seem to be enough
<shantorn> i am using the default caja in ubuntu-mate and was wondering if there is a tool to encrypt folders and or flash drives that is a default tool i can install form the repo?
<cooper> i need some help with shockwave
<rdlf1024> ioria: Yeah. You were right. All this time and I was just one "sudo update-grub" command away from the end of this nightmare. I feel so dumb right now.
<ioria> rdlf1024,  it's ok
<ioria> shantorn, for flashdrives i use Disks (gnome-disk-utility)
<rdlf1024> ioria: Thanks for the help and to the other guy I forgot his nick. You guys rock.
<LambdaComplex> i think it was LambdaComplex or something like that
<ioria> shantorn, no problem, have fun
<shantorn> iooner, ok one down thank you
<shantorn> ioria, ^
<ioria> shantorn, np
<rdlf1024> ioria, LambdaComplex: that's right :P
<ioria> yeah
<dotpixis> gotta love them logs
<shantorn> hmm i dont see that option, i'll look more
<rdlf1024> ioria, LambdaComplex: : One last thing, is it okay to tell fstab to auto-mount my Windows Parti...err drive or is it not a good idea?
<LambdaComplex> rdlf1024: you mount partitions, not drives
<rdlf1024> ioria, LambdaComplex: : ...
<shantorn> it seems edit encyption options is greyed out, does it require a format first?
<LambdaComplex> (well technically you mount filesystems that are on partitions but whatever)
<ioria> rdlf1024,  does not show in nautilus ?
<LambdaComplex> rdlf1024: Should be safe
<ioria> shantorn, yes... a moment ...
<rdlf1024> ioria, LambdaComplex: : it does, I have some apps that start up with ubuntu and need direct access to the PARTITION.
<shantorn> thank you
<rdlf1024> Okay good to know. Thanks. have a nice day.
<jophish> MonkeyDust: I think that the problem is actually that I'm unable to use Hyper-F4 for Mute (for example)
<jophish> The Hyper key doesn't seem to work with Unity's keybindings
<ioria> shantorn,  ecryptfs-utils
<ioria> !info  ecryptfs-utils
<ubottu> ecryptfs-utils (source: ecryptfs-utils): ecryptfs cryptographic filesystem (utilities). In component main, is optional. Version 108-0ubuntu1.1 (wily), package size 99 kB, installed size 532 kB
<ioria> shantorn,  if i'm not wrong... idr
<vooze> During boot (i have disabling plymouth) I can see one error/fail in RED. But Its so fast I cant see what message it displays. How can I see it after bot?
<ioria> shantorn,  then try again Disks
<vooze> disabled*
<MonkeyDust> vooze  try  dmesg|grep error
<diegoaguilar> Hello, I'm trying to install docker at a ubuntu 12.04 (I know there's already 14.04 but that is what I got, reseller server) and trying to install requirements
<diegoaguilar> like the new kernel and headers
<diegoaguilar> get this issue https://gist.github.com/diegoaguilar/5aa66a0f40671664499e
<diegoaguilar> any suggestions?
<procyon_ember> I got a weird PM from this channel: <ertcvb> you miserable bastard
<procyon_ember> What?
<Pici> procyon_ember: from a few hours ago?
<procyon_ember> Yes
<MonkeyDust> procyon_ember  keep that for yourself and use /ignore
<Pici> procyon_ember: They were taken care of around then
<procyon_ember> <- /ignore ertcvb
<procyon_ember> whatever, i suppose  :-/
<k1l_> if you get insulting pms please report to the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<procyon_ember> k1l_: ok. why a separate channel?
<vooze> MonkeyDust, nothing alarming in there I think. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15081999/
<k1l_> procyon_ember: to keep this channel going with support.. it can be too busy and distracting with 1900 users.
<Razva> does Ubuntu Server has any netinstall, like CentOS, so I can boot the machine from a virtual ISO then continue install from the net?
<ioria> !!mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<k1l_> !netinstall | Razva
<ubottu> Razva: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Razva> thanks!
<Guest87028> sudo mount -av
<Guest87028> [mntent]: Warnung: Am Ende der Datei /etc/fstab fehlt ein abschließender Zeilenvorschub.
<Guest87028> mount: UUID=d7ff303e-945f-4abf-aefe-226bc6c2d253 ist bereits auf /boot eingehängt
<Guest87028> mount: UUID=7ECA-699C ist bereits auf /boot/efi eingehängt
<Guest87028> mount: //192.168.202.46/jento ist bereits auf /home/don/Vorlage eingehängt
<Guest87028> nichts wurde eingehängt
<Razva> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apb.html - See also !cloning
<EriC^^> Guest87028: type LANG=C sudo mount -av and paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<Forbidd3n> Hello everyone. I am trying to create an SSH user and only allow them to the /var/www/domain.com directory. I setup the user account based on this directory, but don't want to change the directory user/group to the group name I created for jail rooting the user. Any suggestions? https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/tools/limiting-access-with-sftp-jails-on-debian-and-ubuntu
<Guest87028> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15082147/
<cooper> hello. im looking for help with shockwave
<dotpixis> !ssh | Forbidd3n
<ubottu> Forbidd3n: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<EriC^^> Guest87028: add LANG=C before sudo mount so it comes out in english
<MonkeyDust> cooper  let's hear it, in one line
<Forbidd3n> dotpixis: I know what SSH is, but having trouble chroot jail the user to the domain's root directory
<cooper> ok i need to run the latest shockwave version in firefox
<ioria> cooper, you eman flash player ?
<dotpixis> cooper: as far as i know that's not supported
<ioria> *mean
<dotpixis> Forbidd3n: can you add the user to a different ssh group and then just add specific files to that group?
<cooper> ioria: yes, but for facebook games so i think its shockwave
<ikonia> adobe is dead
<ikonia> quicker you accept that and move on, the happier you'll be
<dotpixis> flash needs to die
<Forbidd3n> I have a group setup called jailed and locking them to directory in sshd_config. I just want to lock them to /var/www/public_html
<ioria> cooper,  there is a ppa freshplugin or something like that ... but it's not working very well, for me ... if you need updated flash, see chromium or install chrome
<cooper> iknoia: i know but this isnt for me
<ikonia> you want/need full flash support, forget linux
<shantorn> ioria, that process works if you are encrypting an ext4 flash drive, i need it readable in windows as well since i frequent places wit windows computers, any other ideas?
<ikonia> seriously
<Forbidd3n> dotpixis: the user can login, but they can go outside the directory
<cooper> ioria: ive been trying to avoid chrome because in windows it has some security issues how does linux do with it
<ioria> shantorn,  i see... never did a cross-compatible encrypted pendrive
<shantorn> ok well thanks for trying
<squinty> copper: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<shantorn> does anyone know a process to do a cross platform compatible encryption of a flash drive?
<ioria> cooper, a lot of people use chrome on linux
<ioria> cooper, i don't
<ioria> shantorn,  explore truecrypt
<cooper> ioria, neither do i but do you know anyone who has had security issues with chrome
<ioria> cooper, no, sorry
<cooper> ioria, thanks anyway i guess i'll have to try it myself. i am suspicious of everything
<ioria> cooper, hehe... ok
<ioria> cooper,  but point is that flash player is really dead (for now)
<cooper> ioria, working on end user stuff all the time its disturbing whats out there, i know but its for someone who wants to play facebook games
<LordSesshomaru> LambdaComplex: The rsync is finally done, should I reboot?
<squinty> ioria: is there any particular site that you were having using the pepperflash/freshplayer combo?  fwiw, i haven't had any problems since installing
<LambdaComplex> LordSesshomaru: Worth a shot!
<ioria> cooper, i see
<LordSesshomaru> LambdaComplex: OK, here we go
<LordSesshomaru> .exit
<ioria> squinty, on  vimeo (but with an old nc600 hp)
<ioria> squinty, controls disappeared
<squinty> ioria,  ok thanks.  haven't tried that site yet so will mosey on over and test.
<ioria> squinty, and you ... any issues ?
<OerHeks> uh oh, if i perform "clamscan -r --bell -i / " it will scan my 2 x 1tb hdd too ?
<iono> How to clear Gedit find text history?
<k1l_> OerHeks: it will scan everything it can read
<squinty> ioria,  haven't seen any yet.  been mainly accessing bbc and canadian news site still using flash. Went briefly to a gaming site and started a game without problems so far
<ioria> squinty, good... i'll test it again ... thanx
<cooper> ioria, thanks for the help
<ioria> cooper, no problem
<chemik_> hello
<willi_> Hello
<chemik_> when i use cp -preserve-all, owner permission arn't preserved, do you anybody know why?
<iono> Hello. How to clear Gedit find text history?
<EriC^^> chemik_: are you using sudo?
<chemik_> EriC^^: yes, but folders are created with root ownership
<NginUS> Anyone know if its safe to add 'autodefrag' & 'compress' mount options to a btrfs partition after it's already been running with 'defaults' & 'relatime' for some time?
<chemik_> EriC^^: do you know how can i solve this problem?
<EriC^^> chemik_: try --preserve=all
<squinty> ioria:  hmmmm......can't seem to get anything to play on vimeo when using firefox (but chrome runs them fine) so I guess there are some limitations even when using the pepperflash/freshplayer combo.  I noticed there was a freshplayer update today so it must still be beening worked on.  have to wait and see if anything new transpires down the line I guess.
<chemik_> EriC^^: i use: -bash-3.2# sudo cp -vr --preserve=all /hana/data/* .
<chemik_> EriC^^: but not work
<jophish> I want to run some xkb commands when I start ubuntu, where should I put
<jophish> these
<LordSesshomaru> LambdaComplex: We have success, thanks a ton!! I've bookmarked the rsync page on ly auxilliary workstation and will do well to remember it for future storage expansions!
<jophish> neither xsession not xsessionrc seem to work
<LordSesshomaru> on my*
<LambdaComplex> LordSesshomaru: so, it was probably an ownership/permission error. somewhere
<LambdaComplex> LordSesshomaru: seriously though, check out `man rsync` and just skim through the list of options. it's insanely powerful
<LambdaComplex> basically "cp on steroids"
<LordSesshomaru> LambdaComplex: Most definitely, what I was thinking.
<LordSesshomaru> LambdaComplex: will do!, might use its automation capabilities for backups
<LordSesshomaru> LambdaComplex: back to torrenting on the file server ;)
<akik> jophish: i've put xrandr command into /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/40-lightdm-kde-greeter.conf (display-setup-script=)
<bst1> I just downloaded xampp linux 5.6 14 from the website but I'm unable to install it on ubuntu 15.10. it returns no response at all after i run the ./ code
<EriC^^> chemik_: are you sure it's owned correctly in the /hana/data dir?
<LambdaComplex> LordSesshomaru: Oh, and you can also use rsync over ssh with `rsync -e ssh`
<admin0> how do I pass the location of the squashfs during virt-install argument ?
<EriC^^> i tried it here from a ntfs to home dir and it keeps them
<LambdaComplex> Oh, he left. Darn
<LambdaComplex> owell
<Pici> !xampp | bst1
<ubottu> bst1: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<k1l_> bst1: i told you yesterday already, that ubuntu ships apache, mysql, php and all in the repos. you dont need to use xamp
<jophish> akik: it seems pretty odd to have to put that in /usr/
<bst1> thanks
<bst1> guys
<akik> jophish: couldn't find any other way to move the login manager to my primary display (from tv to lcd)
<B1ON1Ctuga> hello all... hoping I could get some help with something
<MonkeyDust> B1ON1Ctuga  let's hear it, in one line
<B1ON1Ctuga> installed vanilla version of 14.04 LTS. Should I install compiz or compton for screen tearing issues?
<hespe> hello everyone, has anyone had success with upgrading ubuntu 14.04 to 14.10?  I have been having issues trying to upgrade
<bekks> !eolupgrade | hespe
<ubottu> hespe: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^^> hespe: why dont you just frsh install 15.10 ?
<bekks> hespe: 14.10 is EOL.
<ioria> hespe, 14.10 is dead
<hespe> can you do a straight upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10?
<chemik_> EriC^^: it is problem when i copied directory to /mnt/tmp directory?
<k1l_> hespe: no in one step
<EriC^^> it'll break most likely
<ioria> hespe, it's probably not a good idea
<The_Woodsman> does anyone know a way to see the RAID type of an unmounted drive?
<k1l_> hespe: you nee to go 14.04 -> 14.10 > 15.04 >15.10
<EriC^^> backup and fresh install i'd say
<flaviu> salutare
<bekks> The_Woodsman: Is it a local drive?
<The_Woodsman> bekks: yes, it's in my desktop but unmounted
<EriC^^> chemik_: same thing happened when you copied to /mnt/tmp?
<momobi> yes
<hespe> ok.  I tried to install 14.10 but i either get a black screen and nothing happens, or some blinking text and nothing happens
<bekks> The_Woodsman: Is it a software raid?
<k1l_> hespe: why do you want to uprade to 15.10 now?
<B1ON1Ctuga> Does compton even work in 14.04? I'm reluctant about compiz cause I'm sure it will be resource heavy
<The_Woodsman> bekks: no, i don't think so (i could be wrong, so let me explain a bit). There are 2 drives in a computer, I want all of the data on both of them, and they appear to be in a raid but I'm not sure which version
<The_Woodsman> bekks: i figure that because there are 2 identical drives it's probably not a software RAID, right?
<bekks> The_Woodsman: Why do you think they "appear to be in raid"?
<hespe> looking to get tails 2.0 working on this laptop.  doing some research if I am running 15.10 seems like an easier install.
<bekks> The_Woodsman: Do you have a hardware raid controller?
<The_Woodsman> bekks: when I ran lsblk -f I saw the filesystem type as "linux_raid_member"
<k1l_> B1ON1Ctuga: unity needs compiz. you cant exchange compiz. you can run another desktop environment if you dont want compiz
<bekks> The_Woodsman: that indicates a software raid.
<B1ON1Ctuga> don't have unity installed. I did a base install with gdm and gnome
<The_Woodsman> bekks: okay, my bad. I don't really know much about the difference between software and hardware RAID
<The_Woodsman> bekks: so I guess a hardware RAID controller won't enter the equation, then?
<k1l_> B1ON1Ctuga: gnome uses mutter
<ioria> hespe, as far as i know, it's a different os
<MonkeyDust> B1ON1Ctuga  stick to 14.04, 16.04 will soon be released ... as of 16.04.1 you can upgrade directly lts > lts
<bekks> The_Woodsman: If you've spent 300$+ for a hardware raid controller, you would still remember it :)
<The_Woodsman> bekks: haha I'm sure I would
<k1l_> hespe: well, for tails support ask the tails guys :)
<The_Woodsman> bekks: So, you've helped me figure out now that it's a software RAID. Does that make it any easier / harder to discover the RAID type while it's still not mounted?
<B1ON1Ctuga> so, I guess I will have to live with the minor video tearing till then?
<bekks> The_Woodsman: was that driver ever mounted on that computer?
<k1l_> B1ON1Ctuga: what video card? what driver installed?
<B1ON1Ctuga> intel onboard graphics   i95 mesa driver
<The_Woodsman> bekks: no, this is the first time the drive has ever been mounted on the computer
<The_Woodsman> bekks: or rather, it hasn't been mounted yet on this computer, but (hopefully) will be soon
<bekks> The_Woodsman: then you will need the configuration of raid array where it was mounted before.
<bekks> you could try to autodetect it, but at least you need to know which facility was used to create it.
<The_Woodsman> bekks: can you elaborate a little more on what you mean by "facility"?
<The_Woodsman> bekks: not really familiar with the term in this context
<bekks> The_Woodsman: there have been two frameworks for software raids, dm-raid and mdraid.
<TheEagerPadawan> for some reason mpv (a media player) decides out of it's own to play a lot quieter with not particular reason, i already killed pulseaudio with no avail
<nullx002> hi, is it possible to hibernate with multiple users?
<bekks> The_Woodsman: maybe this aricle can help you further: http://askubuntu.com/questions/247981/software-raid-mdadm-re-find-my-array
<MonkeyDust> nullx002  on the same machine?
<nullx002> using Xubuntu 15.10 with 2 users 1 sudo and 1 desktop user
<Bray90820> is reserved bios boot area the same thing as /boot ?
<MonkeyDust> nullx002  what happens when you try?
<nullx002> yes MonkeyDust
<EriC^^> nullx002: i dont see why not, never tried it though
<nullx002> it doesn't resume when another user shuts down the system otherwise it does
<nullx002> only sudo user hibernates
<EriC^^> Bray90820: no
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Thanks
<nullx002> what if i disable swap for desktop user will it be able to resume for sudo user even if desktop user shuts down the machine?
<haasn> So apparently gravitational waves were discovered with the help of ubuntu
<B1ON1Ctuga> I guess I'm stuck till the next lts upgrade. thanks for the replies though
<Bray90820> so you don't overwrite your current boot loader would you recommend installing the boot loader to /boot
<MonkeyDust> haasn  yes, but that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ioria> B1ON1Ctuga, you can try  xcompmgr
<B1ON1Ctuga> isn't that one for xfce?
<nullx002> anyone have done that before?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: are you talking about legacy booting?
<The_Woodsman> bekks: great, i'm reading that right now
<ioria> B1ON1Ctuga, oh, yes
<Bray90820> EriC^^: I am using a mac and I am talking about not destroying the EFI currently installed on it
<B1ON1Ctuga> I was just scared to install compiz on a pure gnome machine. I think I'll just live with the problem and maybe future updates will fix it
<ioria> B1ON1Ctuga, but seems you can use it on gnome
<B1ON1Ctuga> really?  Maybe I will try it...if anything I could just uninstall right?
<nullx002> anyone?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: the bootloader is in the efi partition then
<nullx002> can't i hibernate on a multiuser system??
<ioria> B1ON1Ctuga, http://askubuntu.com/questions/266533/gnome-terminal-transparency-with-gnome-classic-no-effects/266539
<EriC^^> and ubuntu will write its bootloader to /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<The_Woodsman> bekks: If I were to use mdadm --assemble --scan, my understanding right now is that it would try to mount that single device, regardless of whether or not it can be mounted standalone. Is my understanding so far correct?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Yes but grub will override the EFI won't it?
<EriC^^> no
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Thanks
<EriC^^> you mean you'll get grub instead of mac osx's thing?
<B1ON1Ctuga> thanks for the suggestion, ioria
<ioria> B1ON1Ctuga,  np
<bekks> The_Woodsman: It will not try to mount anything, it will try to assemble the RAID array.
<B1ON1Ctuga> going to try it now... have a good night
<nullx002> no one?
<EriC^^> the files will both stay there, mac and grub stuff and the efi will boot grub, you might need to "bless" the file for mac to boot it though or use refind instead to manage grub and mac
<nexayq1> Is it possible to lock 2,3,... same applications in Unity launcher? For example to lock "gnome-terminal" in launcher positions 2 and 3, so I can switch between them with "Win + 2" and "Win + 3"?
<The_Woodsman> bekks: and am I correct to assume that if an attempt to assemble the RAID array is unsuccessful, no data or anything is lost on the disk?
<nullx002> i want to successfully hibernate and resume on a multiuser system. only one user (sudo) hibernates. is is possible?
<bekks> The_Woodsman: Yeah, that sounds correct. :)
<nullx002> xubuntu 15.10
<MonkeyDust> nullx002  what can do, is save the session ... install dconf-editor, open it and go to org.gnome.SessionManager
<EriC^^> nexayq1: nope
<nullx002> yes.. then?
<nexayq1> thanks for quick answer, too bad :(
<EriC^^> nexayq1: maybe if they have separate .desktop files
<EriC^^> not sure
<The_Woodsman> bekks: cool, thanks. one last question before I go forth into the unknown - if I plug both drives from the old computer into my desktop and run mdadm --assemble --scan, will it know that those 2 drives once existed in a raid and be able to "stitch them together"?
<EriC^^> or if you cp the bin and make a file for it
<nexayq1> EriC^^: tried some things with .desktop but no sucess
<Bray90820> EriC^^: I did me grub instead of the OS X thing
<bekks> The_Woodsman: Yes, thats what "--assemble --scan" tries to do.
<MonkeyDust> nullx002  check auto-save-session
<The_Woodsman> bekks: awesome, thanks so much for all your help
<nullx002> there is no sessionsManager there
<Bray90820> EriC^^: But that doesn't actually happen so were all good
<bekks> The_Woodsman: happy2help :)
<nexayq1> Eric^^: thanks i'll try now with different bin files
<nullx002> gnome-session is there
<EriC^^> nexayq1: 1 sec
<Silverhoof> Evening
<nullx002> and most of all i dont want to save-session but want to hibernate and resume
<INeedWifi> Cannot get wifi.
<nullx002> any ideas Monkeydust
<INeedWifi> christine@phoenix:~$ nmcli dev wifi connect Phoenix password tolkien1966
<INeedWifi> Error: No Wi-Fi device found.
<MonkeyDust> nullx002  hibernate is save session to disk
<INeedWifi> Something I can do to fix this?
<EriC^^> nexayq1: what a .. wouldn't even work with separate bins and files
<EriC^^> give it a shot i guess
<INeedWifi> Uhhh....
<nullx002> yes bus auto save session doesn't resume in previous state  but just reopens the apps that were there
<nexayq1> EriC^^: really strange, had high hopes for bins, thanks alot
<EriC^^> ah wait
<EriC^^> it actually does work
<Silverhoof> May anyone plese suggest me a cheap wifi dongle that works out of the box in Ubuntu/Mint? Panda is out of the questions because I'm in EU and shipping kills me
<EriC^^> oh no, spoke too soon
<nexayq1> :)
<EriC^^> if you close them all it opens a new icon on the launcher, but if you open the regular terminal they end up in the new icon
<EriC^^> heh
<EriC^^> nexayq1: what are you trying to do anyways?
<nullx002> hai MonkeyDust, can i disable swap for desktop user?
<nullx002> so that hibernate always resumes for sudo user
<nullx002> it is even possible?>
<nexayq1> EriC^^: :) really wierd, ill try it out. To have vim in one terminal, ssh_vim in another, ranger file manager in another terminal, ...
<MonkeyDust> nullx002  you can do   swapoff -a   but i'm not sure if that's what you mean
<nexayq1> EriC^^: terminal addicted :)
<nullx002> no i mean disable swap for desktop user entirely
<nullx002> only on for sudo user
<bekks> nullx002: Thats not possible.
<bekks> nullx002: swap is enabled for the entire system.
<EriC^^> nexayq1: i see, i wonder why they all end up in the same icon
<nullx002> so when desktop users logins in it doesn't mess with the sudo user's files in swap parition
<bekks> nullx002: There are no files in the swap partition.
<nullx002> hi bekks, how do i do that
<EriC^^> nexayq1: you know about alt + ~ right?
<bekks> nullx002: You CANNOT. It is NOT possible.
<nullx002> i mean resume session
<nullx002> i am sudo, another user is desktop user
<bekks> nullx002: By leaving swap enabled. If you disable swap, you cannot resume a session at all.
<nullx002> when i hibernate it does resume if i logged in first
<lerner> how do I delete old headers? /usr/src lists some
<nexayq1> EriC^^: yeah i know, but if i have 5 terminals than I need to press ~ 5 times. "Win+number" is really great in Ubuntu
<bekks> nullx002: Thats expected.
<nullx002> bekks i mean for one user only
<EriC^^> nexayq1: yeah i know
<nullx002> so how to make it work beeks?>
<nullx002> that sudo user always resume for a previous hibernated state
<nullx002> whatever desktop user does
<bekks> nullx002: Sounds like you need to "clean" your swap once. Like disabling and recreating it.
<nullx002> here is the scenario: sudo logs in - hibernates - desktop user logs in - always shutdown - sudo resumes hibernate
<bekks> nullx002: Sounds like you need to "clean" your swap once. Like disabling and recreating it.
<EriC^^> nexayq1: might be a fix online, checking
<nullx002> bekks, is it even possible?
<bekks> nullx002: Sure.
<nullx002> bekks, how do i do that?
<bekks> nullx002: can you pastebin "cat /proc/swaps" please and provide the URL?
<nexayq1> EriC^^: did you create symbolic link in /bin or hard copy?
<nullx002> just a min
<EriC^^> i made a cp
<nullx002> it says /dev/sda% my root parition]
<nullx002> that is
<bekks> nullx002: can you pastebin "cat /proc/swaps" please and provide the URL?
<EriC^^> nexayq1: it still somehow tells unity about it when ever it launches, there looks like there's a --disable-factory thing
<nullx002> bekks, what url?
<bekks> nullx002: OF your pastebin.
<nullx002> there is only one line in there
<bekks> nullx002: Can you PLEASE pastebin the output? Thank you.
<nullx002> ok
<nexayq1> EriC^^: just tried "cp /bin/gnome-terminal /bin/gnome-try", no luck. Unity is too smart :). Thanks appreciate your help and suggestions
<nullx002> here it is bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15084325/
<EriC^^> nexayq1: yeah, there is a --disable-factory feature but i tried it and it isn't working either, there's more info here about it and a fix i guess involving mate-terminal and --disable-factory http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2311359
<bekks> nullx002: then you can just run: "sudo swapoff /dev/sda4; sudo mkswap /dev/sda4; sudo swapon /dev/sda4"
<nexayq1> EriC^^: Thanks for the link
<nullx002> it is already workjing
<nullx002> why recreate it
<bekks> nullx002: I told you.
<Solarlux> ubuntu need antivirus?
<nullx002> i successfully hinermate and resume
<bekks> nullx002: With only ONE user.
<Solarlux> Ubuntu have inside some security not need antiviruss to isntall?
<EriC^^> nexayq1: sure
<MonkeyDust> nullx002  you ask how to do it and when you get an answer, you ask 'why'
<Solarlux> Ubuntu need antivirus?
<EriC^^> !antivirus | Solarlux
<ubottu> Solarlux: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<MonkeyDust> Solarlux  only if you work with windows shares or file transfers
<nullx002> ok bekks, will it resume even if another user logged in after sudo hibernates?
<k1l_> Solarlux: if you stop loading stuff from websites and install that, then ubuntu is quite safe
<bekks> nullx002: Thats the next task for, to find out after running the commands I told you.
<nullx002> ok, let me check
<nullx002> thanks bekks, i will be back if there are any problems
<nullx002> thanks for the help
<bekks> nullx002: you're welcome
<naxo> Hey there
<naxo> somebody here?
<gabmus> hey people. do you know any graphical temperature monitor software for linux? i tried psensors but the graphic looks weird, there are probably some problems rendering it
<popey> naxo: always
<skbly7> Hi, is there any limit of max files inside a folder?
<skbly7> I am currently working on a program which is expected to make 561646 files.
<gabmus> skbly7: dont think so
<naxo> Cool i need some help :/ its something really short
<tripkin> gabmus, try lmsensors.
<skbly7> gabmus: ok, thanks. :)
<skbly7> lets hope nothing breaks..
<MonkeyDust> gabmus  psensors works nice here... describe 'weird'
<gabmus> MonkeyDust: lemme grab a screenshot
<EriC^^> skbly7: depends on number of inodes, but you're probably fine
<EriC^^> type df -i to see the free remaining
<naxo> popey: i need help with the "red" folder (im spanish)
<skbly7> EriC^^: thanks alot :D
<skbly7> now instead of hope, i am sure it will be safe..
<skbly7> Inodes        Iused     IFree           IUse%
<skbly7> 11583488  158924 11424564    2%
<EriC^^> btw files not subdirs
<skbly7> meaning ?
<naxo> Somebody can help me please :c
<EriC^^> skbly7: not sub directories, just files
<gabmus> MonkeyDust: there are unexplained spikes like going all the way up or all the way down, even if the values change slightly over time. basically the graphic is unreadable
<skbly7> oh ok..
<skbly7> I am adding files in a sub-directory.
<gabmus> MonkeyDust: http://i.imgur.com/DQhJMhi.png
<EriC^^> ok, should be fine
<skbly7> thanks again. :)
<EriC^^> no problem
<naxo> somebody can help me in thunar "red" folder
<naxo> I guess in english is web folder
<MonkeyDust> gabmus  that's because it's full screen, it's not supposed to be full screen
<popey> naxo: never seen that, sorry
<gabmus> MonkeyDust: it's not :0
<gabmus> it's just that I have a 2k monitor, and the graphic doesn't even take half of it
<naxo> popey: :/ well thanks
<MonkeyDust> gabmus  F11
<EriC^^> nooo
<gabmus> MonkeyDust: this app doesn't even support fullscreen, nothing even happens when I press f11
<MonkeyDust> gabmus  odd
<MonkeyDust> gabmus  supports full screen here and looks funny in full screen
<gabmus> MonkeyDust: dunno man, this app isn't in fullscreen and I don't even seem to be able to switch to fullscreen
<freeb>  /nicklist screen
<freeb> lol
<gabmus> Just realized it's probably a scale problem in the graphic, it would be great if I could change the scale range of the temps (Y axis)
<alazare619> is 14.04 going to be upgradeable to 16.04?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> when 16.04.1 comes out
<k1l_> alazare619: yes. officially when 16.04.1 is released
<MonkeyDust> alazare619  yes, as of 16.04.1
<MonkeyDust> k1l_  was fatser
<ravenabove> hi
<k1l_> so was EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> :)
<ravenabove> how do i remove unwanted ubuntu studio meta packages completely?
<EriC^^> ravenabove: that's a tough one
<ravenabove> is there a way to bulk remove in the same you can bulk install?
<OerHeks> ravenabove, something like this? sudo apt-get remove --purge <package1> <package2> <package*>
<ravenabove> i wish there was a way to select all programs you want to remove the way you can choose to install
<ravenabove> that would work i think
<OerHeks> also synaptic can do that, = detailed softwarecenter
<ravenabove> i tried using synaptic but it does not remove the programs it just says there not installed but they still appear in ubuntu studio
<son4> deleted linux partition tried to reinstall ubuntu getting grub rescue mode
<ravenabove> what would be the method to purge?
<ravenabove> hiding programs would work equally as well
<ravenabove> im gonna google that how to hide programs from xfce
<MonkeyDust> ravenabove  try this   sudo aptitude purge ~c   <-- that's a tilde
<son4> can someone tell how to recover a deleted linux partition?
<MonkeyDust> !recover | son4
<ubottu> son4: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ravenabove> i also have a couple other problems 1 ubuntu 15.10 freezes often 2 probe failed
<ravenabove> i get probe failed in both ubuntu 14.04 and mint 17.3
<bekks> ravenabove: you get that where when doing what?
<ravenabove> booting from an iso
<ravenabove> acpi pcc probe failed
<lerner> how do I delete old headers? /usr/src lists some
<ravenabove> ubuntu xfce 15.10 does not give me an error
<ikonia> lerner: remove the packages that installed them
<lerner> ikonia, how do I list those?
<ikonia> you'll see them in software center, or any of the package managers you can use
<lerner> ikonia, why are old headers not removed when new ones are installed?
<ikonia> because you didn't remove the old packages
<cooper> i need help freeing up space on my boot partition
<Shark> cooper: hello
<cooper> ive used autoclean autoremove and purge
<cooper> shark: how goes it
<bureau> i speak french
<cooper> shark: got any advice on how to clear up some space on boot partition
<OerHeks> cooper, autoremove should remove unused kernels, so what is going on?
<cooper> oerHeks: im trying to install updates and the standard fixes dont seem to be freeing up space
<OerHeks> can you pastebin the output when you run apt-get autoremove?
<cooper> one min
<cooper> cooper@cooper-HP-Pavilion-dv6700-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get autoremover
<cooper> [sudo] password for cooper:
<cooper> E: Invalid operation autoremover
<cooper> cooper@cooper-HP-Pavilion-dv6700-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove
<cooper> Reading package lists... Done
<cooper> Building dependency tree
<popey> no here :0
<popey> *not
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<popey> cooper: also, "dpkg -l linux-image*" - see how many you have, and "uname -a" to see what kernel you're currently on - probably need to manually remove some old unused ones :(
<cooper> oerheks:
<cooper> oerheks:http://paste.ubuntu.com/15085930/
<xan_IT> hi need help. i use ubuntu from many months on this pc. a day stop to play sound from speakers. only headphones
<xan_IT> need help
<xan_IT> ??
<MonkeyDust> xan_IT  in a terminal, type   alsamixer ... if you see mm go there and hit m to unmute
<xan_IT> i try live CD and seams SAME
<DaveWM> When I close my laptop lid the screen turns off,  but if the connected mouse gets moved it turns back on..  any idea on how I might fix that?
<OerHeks> cooper, you forget the * >>> dpkg -l linux-image*
<cake2> hi
<cooper> oerheks its on pastebin
<mgolisch> DaveWM: dont move the mouse?
<cooper> OerHeks: its on pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/15085930/
<OerHeks> cooper, you forget the * >>> dpkg -l linux-image*
<ubuntu032> Is it possible to reboot a liveCD without reloading the RAM? Say if I want to install GPU drivers and need to restart.
<DaveWM> mgolisch: that's a genius solution!
<mgolisch> DaveWM: i know
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu032  rthe idea of a live session, is that it loads into ram... all change is lost at reboot
<xan_IT> MonkeyDust try that but all seams normal. another strange things is if headphone is unpluged i listen a little beep each second from right speaker.
<cooper> OerHeks: so what do i do now?
<DaveWM> My mouse is really sensitive... so it kinda activates  on it's own
<xan_IT> with headphone all works fine
<ubuntu032> Does anyone know if an Ubuntu liveCD can be rebooted without rebooting the whole PC?
<mgolisch> DaveWM: dont use a mouse? or maybe have the computer go into suspend/hibernate when the lid is closed, that would require pressing the powerbutton to turn it back on
<mgolisch> ubuntu032: why?
<ubuntu032> I want to install some drivers that require a reboot.
<squinty> DaveWM,  might be a switch on the bottom of the mouse you can toggle off before shutting the lid
<mgolisch> no driver install requires a reboot
<ubuntu032> Including GPU drivers mgolisch?
<DaveWM> mgolisch: I've specifically set it to not suspend or hibernate.  I just want the screen to stay off while the lid is closed as one might expect
<DaveWM> squinty: it's a usb mouse...  I realize there's ways around this like unplugging the mouse or something.. but it just seems hacky if you can't get the screen to stay off with the lid shut
<cooper> OerHeks: gotta go for a bit ill be back on in about an hour or so
<ubuntu032> Mgolisch: if nvidia proprietary drivers don't need a reboot it is great.
<catbeard> is there a way to switch to bfq in wily?
<catbeard> the io scheduler
<mgolisch> if its included in the kernel iam sure there is
<catbeard> $ cat /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<catbeard> noop [deadline] cfq
<kandam9> Hi peaople
<kandam9> peaople
<kandam9> peaple
<kandam9> people
<hp61> peeps xD
<kandam9> hahaaa
<hp61> holla
<kandam9> Anything useful to speak about ?
<naxo> I have a problem
<naxo> with the web folder thunar
<mgolisch> naxo: what is a web folder thunar?
<MonkeyDust> !info thunar
<ubottu> thunar (source: thunar): File Manager for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.10-1 (wily), package size 302 kB, installed size 1090 kB
<naxo> Well in thunar there is a folder with web connections, i dont know the name in english but in spanish is red and that mean web
<MonkeyDust> naxo  ok, and what about it
<naxo> I wanna know how that folder works cause i have 2 pcs there and i dont know how they get there and i dont know if that pcs can see something in my pc
<naxo> i really apologise about my english
<ddybing> naxo: Are you able to post a screenshot of that?
<MonkeyDust> naxo  is it similar to dropbox?
<naxo> i dont know how :/ is the first time i use xchat
<MonkeyDust> naxo  right click on the files, properties, what does it say
<naxo> the conected pcs files?
<MonkeyDust> naxo  rrrrrrthe files you ae worried about
<naxo> One is
<naxo> Name: JACC-PC  Type:Unknow Modified:Unknow Acces:unknow 0 bytes propietary Root
<naxo> they are with a folder named Red the windows or window web i guess
<MonkeyDust> naxo  make a screenshot, upload here and show us the link   http://imgur.com/
<AliAlmoullim> Hello
<AliAlmoullim> I changed my linux config to boot into cli
<diamondsword> hello .. I just wanted to try xfce on ubuntu, just fresh installation of ubuntu 14.04.3 lts. I was following this http://askubuntu.com/questions/223536/how-can-i-install-xfce-along-side-unity so I run the cmd: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<AliAlmoullim> And now when ever i type something it always start with ^[ for example asdf become ^[a^[s^[d^[f
<diamondsword> it's ok, installed but now everything turned to xubuntu look.
<diamondsword> I want unity as orange back
<diamondsword> how can I do this? pfff
<xangua> Change the theme back then
<ddybing> diamondsword: You can change the desktop environment at the login screen
<MonkeyDust> diamondsword  logout, switch to ubuntu, login
<xangua> Right clic, appearance
<diamondsword> ddybing: I did, but unity looks like xubuntu now :S
<ddybing> diamondsword: Have you tried removing the xubuntu-packages?
<ddybing> sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop ?
<naxo> http://imgur.com/dQkCuoL
<naxo> There it is
<diamondsword> ddybing: no, why? can I have xfce and unity at the same time?
<ddybing> Having XFCE and Unity installed at the same time should work just fine. Do you have a screenshot of your problem?
<MonkeyDust> naxo  is this a second hand pc?
<naxo> I dont know what you mean with second hand pc :/
<ddybing> naxo: Did you buy it from a store, or from some guy?
<naxo> Ahh, no i build it
<OerHeks> naxo,  those names are machines in your network, don't worry, but they can see your too
<soso> bonsoir
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ddybing> naxo: I'm not that good in Spanish, but it sure looks like a mapping of your local network. Does any of the names on those folders make sense for you?
<naxo> There is one name i know its of a friend
<ddybing> naxo: Is his computer connected to your network?
<naxo> He is in another city, we connect with hamachi i use haguichi we use it to play in the same web
<naxo> In LAN
<diamondsword> ddybing: here http://imgur.com/tdDWqcm
<MonkeyDust> interesting, it's new to me http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Networking/Haguichi-57033.shtml
<diamondsword> ddybing: why unity look blue now like xubuntu, it was orange the original, I want it back.
<naxo> But the computer names JACC-PC i dont know it
<Bray90820> If you all want a good laugh have a look at this
<Bray90820> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/Mac.png
<MonkeyDust> naxo  the jacc pc, right click... can you disconnect or delete it
<naxo> I cant
<MonkeyDust> cant what
<naxo> Disconect it
<squinty> diamondsword,  right click on your desktop -> change desktop background
<naxo> http://imgur.com/cxgN2Tp
<naxo> They are at Root name
<naxo> And if i start thunar in root i cant see that folder
<ddybing> diamondsword: Ah, I see. That's just your background image. Right click on your desktop, and you will be able to switch back to the default Ubuntu image.
<MonkeyDust> naxo  proprties... where does it point to
<diamondsword> ddybing: look at here please http://i.hizliresim.com/orb4X7.png
<naxo> I cant edit proprties im not root
<diamondsword> why the folders are blue also?
<naxo> And i dont know that folder path
<diamondsword> what I need is when I select ubuntu session at login then it is completely unity desktop, when I select xubuntu session then all goes blue skin, ok. is this possible?
<MonkeyDust> naxo  is jacc still there after reboot?
<naxo> I dont know let me see
<naxo> I saw it today
<naxo> let me see ill be right back in a bit
<diamondsword> ddybing: xfce mixed up things :S
<squinty> diamondsword,  install  unity-tweak    you can tweak themes etc with it
<diamondsword> squinty: bleh. I just installed xfce desktop not too much but it mixed unity and xfce together.
<aarobc> any ideas why internal DNS wouldn't work on a vpn?
<diamondsword> I think I'll remove xfce desktop now
<aarobc> with openvpn
<aarobc> but all other devices the internal DNS works just perfectly
<aarobc> so now I have to add a bunch of entries to my hosts file
<nalum> hello all, I was having a bit of trouble with uwsgi and my searching lead me to the setting vm.overcommit_memory reading up on this I decided to test it out and ran the command to update it to 2 from the default 0. As soon as I did bash was unable to allocate memory and kicked me out of my ssh session. I can no longer ssh in, is my only course of action to destroy the machine and recreate it?
<naxo> Im back
<naxo> there is nobody connected right now
<naxo> MonkeyDust: Nobody conected right now
<MonkeyDust> naxo  jacc icon is gone?
<naxo> MonkeyDust: yes he's gone :DD
<MonkeyDust> naxo  i'll admit, it was me, i'm jacc
<naxo> MonkeyDust: WTF! sjkasjkaj
<MonkeyDust> naxo  not true, that was a joke... problem solved?
<naxo> MonkeyDust: i know haha yes, but, just one more question, here that connections come from?
<naxo> MonkeyDust: why they appear there?
<MonkeyDust> naxo  not sure
<naxo> MonkeyDust: hmmm somewhere can i read about it?
<naxo> well thanks for help
<naxo> see you soon
<naxo> bye c:
<sergio> jnpjpojio
<sergio> hey yo
<Guest51420> h8h9h
<Guest51420> fuck off
<iulianbarbu2> hi, is anyone seeing what i'm writing?
<Artemis3> no, but this is the #ubuntu channel, technical questions only :)
<squinty> no but we see what you are typing
<iulianbarbu2> yea. that's what i want to say.
<iulianbarbu2> thanks. no more chat. sorry for disturbing
<annihilator> for linux gaming, coding and running in vmware would debian or ubuntu variant be better?
<OerHeks> annihilator, test it yourself,depends on your system specs, and ask about debian in #debian
<OerHeks> i would say none of them both, 3d in vmware is slow
<annihilator> im not talking about 3d gaming
<annihilator> im talking about games like tux racer and freedroid rpg
<xangua> annihilator: what answer do you expect in the Ubuntu channel?
<OerHeks> that is 3d
<annihilator> not what i consider 3d
<annihilator> and freedroid rpg works in vmware with ubuntu and saybayon
<OerHeks> well, test it yourself, with your point of view
<annihilator> i have
<nic3a> Does anyone know how to set a key to be a toggle version of its self?
<annihilator> and it works but im not sure if debian or ubuntu has the better coding for what i want
<annihilator> ubuntu was better gaming but not sure if its still the case
<OerHeks> nic3a, "set a key to be a toggle version of its self" can you collaborate what you want that key to do?
<OerHeks> oh
<LazyBones_> hi all, i was on last night moaning my passwd was lost and i got help to re-set? just to let you guys know, thats it done now, seems to have worked a treat. thanky
<swengin> Hi I just cloned my disk to a bigger one using dd in that process next step is to resize the new disk partition with gparted but the partition is already the whole space of the disk when both disks are attached the machine boots fine and only from the new disk (by default) but if I remove the old disk the disk is not bootable anymore
<OerHeks> !password | spacecub ( good to change your name after asking, really good )
<ubottu> spacecub ( good to change your name after asking, really good ): Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<swengin> btw the new disk uses swap of the old disk could that be the problem?
<swengin> how can I edit fstab in that disk from the live cd?
<Coop34> looking for some help expanding my boot drive to allow for more updates
<spacecub> ubottu a bot?
<ubottu> spacecub: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> swengin: swap won't be the issue preventing it to boot. lack of a boot load may well be. so, while you have both diskls attached, run "sudo update-grub && sudo grub-install /dev/NEWDISK" (replace NEWDISK but the device name of the new disk)
<swengin> tomreyn ok thanks
<tomreyn> swengin: to edit fstab (be careful about this! make backups for sure!) you need to mount the new disks's root file system (partition) and then run a text editor as root against the then accessible file
<swengin> tomreyn thanks alot
<tomreyn> swengin: welcome. i'd very much recommend to try the former before you start editing fstab
<swengin> ok I will
<Jordan_U> Coop34: Why do you have a separate /boot/ partition?
<Coop34> Jordan_U: yeah its been that way since i installed
<Coop34> Jordan_U: and i cant resize with GParted
<tomreyn> Coop34: please show the output of "sudo parted -ls" and "df -h"
<tomreyn> !paste | Coop34
<ubottu> Coop34: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<luchi666> a
<luchi666> ola
<xangua> ! Es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Drunken_Dwarf> Hi all. Im trying to work on making .deb packages of a project. I have it working fine with dpkg-deb but I need slightly different versions for architectures, basically everything stays the same except for the dependancies, it has one dependancy on armhf and another on i386/amd64 ... is there a way of specifying seperate versions in the same DEBIAN/control file, or just multiple control files without duplicating
<Drunken_Dwarf> the entire build directory?
<Coop34> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15087515/
<k1l_> Drunken_Dwarf: maybe you get more infos on #ubuntu-packaging
<Drunken_Dwarf> k1l_, thanks, didnt realise that was a channel
<Coop34> tomreyn:http://paste.ubuntu.com/15087527/
<k1l_> Drunken_Dwarf: no problem. but i dont know how active that channel is at this time of day.
<Jordan_U> Coop34: I would recommend simply not using a separate /boot/ partition.
<Coop34> Jordan_U: what would happen if i move the flag and delete that partition
<Jordan_U> Coop34: Very bad things. The "boot flag" is irrelevant and you need to copy your kernels into your root filesystem and re-install grub first.
<Coop34> Jordan_U: so how can i do that with as little damage as possible
<cruisibesares> hey anyone ever seen this before running 12.04 and i have an upstart job that says start on ( filesystem and starting other-job ) it just hangs when i try to start other-job if i take out the filesystem it works but then it doesn't work on boot
<Jordan_U> Coop34: sudo mkdir /tmp/temporary_boot_mountpoint && sudo umount /boot/ && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/temporary_boot_mountpoint && sudo cp -a /tmp/temporary_boot_mountpoint/* /boot/ && sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<Jordan_U> Coop34: Then edit /etc/fstab to comment out the line for /boot/.
#ubuntu 2016-02-16
<Coop34> Jordan_U: terminal says /dev/sdal doesnt exist
<Jordan_U> Coop34: I highly recommend copying and pasting commands so that you don't accidentally make typos.
<Coop34> Jordan_U: thats what i did
<Jordan_U> Coop34: Then please also copy and paste the exact error message.
<Shai-Tan> has anybody installed php7 successfully?
<Coop34> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15087617/
<Jordan_U> Coop34: What those commands are doing is 1: Making a mountpoint that we later use for mounting your /boot/ partition somewhere else. 2: Unmounting /boot/, as we don't want /boot/ to be a mountpoint any longer, we just want it to be a normal directory within your root fileystem. 3: Mounting your /boot/ partition to the temp mountpoint so that we can copy files from it to your /boot/ directory. 4: Actually
<Jordan_U> doing the copying (so that your /boot/ directory will actually have your kernel images, rather than just being empty. 5: Re-installs grub, this time grub-install will make an installation that looks on your root fs for /boot/grub/ rather than using your separate /boot/ partition 6: Updates /boot/grub/grub.cfg to also look in your root fs for /boot/.
<mediachicken> is it possible to check what keyboard drivers are currently connected/being used? I connected one of the new apple magic keyboards and it's not using the hid_apple drivers
<Jordan_U> Coop34: I never used /dev/sdal in my comment, so you clearly didn't copy and paste the commands from my comment. Please try again using copy and paste.
<mediachicken> the keyboard is working fine, but the fn keys aren't working and changing the fnmode on the hid_driver only modifies the built in macbook keyboard
<Coop34>  sudo mkdir /tmp/temporary_boot_mountpoint && sudo umount /boot/ && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/temporary_boot_mountpoint && sudo cp -a /tmp/temporary_boot_mountpoint/* /boot/ && sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<Coop34> Jordan_U: i just copied and pasted your exact comment
<Jordan_U> Coop34: Ok. And did you try running it in a terminal yet?
<Coop34> Jordan_U: yes and it says mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/tmp/temporary_boot_mountpoint’: File exists
<zvive> is it possible to install a package to my main ubuntu from a live disk... my livedisk is 14.04 lubuntu, I want to install wicd-kde to kde-plasma desktop on ubuntu 15.10...
<zvive> for some reason kde's network manager won't work w/ android tethered - it doesn't see the USB connection when I try to connect it, and our internet is having an outage.
<Jordan_U> Coop34: Great. That is just the result of running the mkdir command multiple times. So now you should just run the commands that haven't already been run. Since you mentioned an error at the mount command before, that's probably where you should start:
<Jordan_U> Coop34: Please pastebin the output of "mount".
<cruisibesares> anyone have any words of wisdom for that upstart issue
<Solarlux> Is it possible to ijnstall team viewer on ubuntu?
<thepengwin> Solarlux: yes, teamviewer has an ubuntu installer
<Bashing-om> zvive: Doubtful, but one can look. comapare ' apt-cache dependeds wicd-kde ; apt-cache rdepends wicd-kde ' on 14.04 and that of 15.10 .
<Solarlux> I dont know how to install sh s ?
<Jordan_U> Coop34: I am asking for the output of "mount" to confirm that /boot/ has already been unmounted before we continue with the rest of the commands.
<OerHeks> zvive, i wonder if lubuntu packages contain wicd-kde... it is kubuntu specific. and i would not mix versions, wicd-kde is available for 15.10
<Coop34> Jordan_U: ok it ran sorry about earlier i must have bumped somehting
<zvive> yeah I'm wanting to just maybe get the deb files then install those offline by logging back into my kubuntu desktop.. but need to get them while I have internet
<Bashing-om> !aptoncd | zvi Maybe consider:
<ubottu> zvi Maybe consider:: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Jordan_U> Coop34: The mistake you made was misreading the number '1' as the letter 'l' (lowercase 'L') and thus mistyping the command. That isn't a mistake that would happen if you copied and pasted.
<Lunastyx> Ok guys. I've installed ubuntu on a USB key (as if it was an external hard drive) from a live USB. I've installed GRUB on that USB key too. However, it messed up my main harddrive. So much that I can't even boot an liveusb now. I always end up on a grub shell. What can I do?
<mgolisch> you probably installed grub on your hardisk
<Jordan_U> Coop34: And if you can't or don't want to copy and paste for some reason, that's not so much a problem but claiming that you did one thing when you in fact did another makes it hard to give you reliable support.
<Lunastyx> mgolisch, I already had one there
<Coop34> Jordan_U: got it, my bad i was copying a line at a time and messed up
<Lunastyx> and it's obviously not working anymore
<Jordan_U> Coop34: Got it, so you missed a sinbgle character and just typed it instead of re copying the whole thing. That's a pretty reasonable mistake to make, and you were in fact copying and pasting for the most part.
<thepengwin> Lunastyx: can you get to a livecd boot? if so you should be able to just reinstall grub along these lines - http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Lunastyx> thepengwin, no CDROM reader on my laptop
<Coop34> Jordan_U: Yeah that was my bad, i should have said
<thepengwin> livecd/usb, whatever you can boot to.
<Jordan_U> Coop34: Did all of the commands finish successfully? If so, have you edited your /etc/fstab to comment out the line for /boot/?
<Lunastyx> thepengwin, I CAN'T, that's the issue.
<Lunastyx> " So much that I can't even boot an liveusb now."
<axscode> hi guys, i have a quick Q on W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  403  Forbidden
<Coop34> Jordan_U: yep but...http://paste.ubuntu.com/15087748/
<Jordan_U> Lunastyx: Can you be at the grub shell and on IRC at the same time?
<axscode> anyone happen to know how to fix this...
<Bashing-om> zvive: How about dounloading the .deb : http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/wicd-kde ?
<Lunastyx> Jordan_U, unfortunately no, but I can do trips
<tomreyn> Jordan_U: /root is a dm mapped device on Coop34's. have you checked he's not using FDE, where /boot must reside outside of if to boot it (unless a somewhat complex non-standard configuration is applied)
<Lunastyx> Jordan_U, I've tried : linux(hd0,msdos1)/casper/vmlinuz then initrd(hd0,msdos1)/casper/initrd.lz then boot : it almost looked like it worked then I end up on a n initframs shell
<tomreyn> Coop34: sorry for not responding earlier, i was called off
<Jordan_U> Coop34: That was an English sentence, it wasn't inteded to be entered into the terminal directly. To edit your /etc/fstab run "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" or if you're comfortable with using the terminal based nano text editor then run "sudo nano /etc/fstab" instead.
<Jordan_U> tomreyn: "FDE"?
<tomreyn> full disk encryption
<tomreyn> i.e. dmsetup + LUKS
<Coop34> tomreyn: no problem Jordan_U has been helping
<tomreyn> dmcrypt + LUKs even
<Jordan_U> tomreyn: Indeed that would be a problem, and no I didn't check that.
<Jordan_U> Coop34: Are you using LUKS encryption or only LVM?
<tomreyn> Coop34: so you use full disk encryption, do you need to enter a password or passphrase while ubuntu is booting up and before you get to the login screen?
<skj> I'm stupid and need help, whenever I try to install through uefi I get to the grub menu but on boot of the live disk/install it hangs and freezes up, and it's the dell xps 15 9550
<skj> going through legacy boot doesnt do anything either
<tomreyn> Jordan_U: also md RAID might be an issue for booting depending on the metadata format version used
<Jordan_U> tomreyn: Grub2 has supported all mdraid metadata formats for a while now.
<Coop34> Jordan_U: Only LVM
<tomreyn> Jordan_U: oh wanst aware of this, that's good to know
<Jordan_U> Coop34: Great.
<Coop34> tomreyn: i enter at the login screen
<Jordan_U> Coop34: Do you know what I mean when I ask you to "comment out the line relating to /boot/ in your /etc/fstab"?
<tomreyn> okay, go on then
<Coop34> Jordan_U: no i dont sorry im pretty new to linux troubleshooting
<kevin___-___> Plop
<kevin___-___> i have an SSD and an HDD, will my comp' be faster if i put my /home on the SSD, or it will be the same as /home on HDD?
<skj> can anyone help?
<k1l_> kevin___-___: i would put / and /home on ssd. and use the hdd for data like musik, photos, isos,....
<kevin___-___> k1l_: i thought about it.
<Jordan_U> Coop34: That's OK. I'll walk you through it. First, lets get the exact contents of your /etc/fstab. Please run "pastebinit /etc/fstab". That command will create a pastebin with the contents of your /etc/fstab then spit out a link for you to post here for us to look at it.
<Sachiru> k1l_, may I ask why putting /home on ssd would make the PC faster? Since /home usually does not contain binaries.
<k1l_> Sachiru: read/write speed is way faster on the ssd. and that is what you do with stuff in /home. program confics and data.
<Sachiru> Yes, but program configs are what, less than half an MB at most.
<Coop34> Jordan_U: you still here?
<Sachiru> And if you're reading/writing multimedia data on /home (for general use, like playing back movies/seeking to certain times on movies and such), there's minimal difference between 100 IOPS and 1000 IOPS.
<Jordan_U> Sachiru: It doesn't matter much how large they are if it takes spinning up the drive and seeking to read them. Especially if there are a lot of such files.
<Jordan_U> Coop34: Yes.
<thepengwin> i tend to leave /home on an ssd, it makes it easier to access a faster part of userspace
<Sachiru> I would argue that /var, /bin, /boot and /sbin on SSD make sense, but putting "Grandma's Oatmeal Cookie Recipies.odt" on SSD to make loading it faster? Not really perceptible.
<k1l_> Sachiru: yeah, they are not big, but the speed is the issue. if it takes 5 times longer to access a 2kb file to while starting $program, that is what you really feel using the desktop
<enyc> bug in ubuntu website -> 14.10 directory entry incorrectly labelled, in  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<k1l_> best would be to put everything on ssd :)
<kevin___-___> if i put /home on my SSD, all of my personnal datas will be on my HDD. Like Documents/Pictures/Music/Videos
<Coop34> Jordan_U: i did the pastebinit command you sent
<thepengwin> it would be nice to magically symlink specific folders in your /home to HDD and then default the rest to ssd
<thepengwin> in fact, i might do that for my server...
<WinterGuardian> Hi, where can I find the content of my usb stick if I have no dev/sda ?
<Jordan_U> Coop34: Ok. It should have output a URL. Please post that URL to the channel.
<Coop34> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15087843/
<WinterGuardian> Nvm
<thepengwin> WinterGuardian: i normally look at the /dev/disk/by-uuid folder
<Sachiru> Although I agree that the best thing to do is everything on SSD, in cases where space is scarce, one can forego /home on SSD since the impact of that is minimal compared to, say, /bin, /var or /boot on SSD
<k1l_> Sachiru: imho you do underestimate the impact of the access times for those files and configs you use on daily basis
<thepengwin> i feel like its a bit of a waste to give an ssd to / and not use even a little of it for your /home :P
<WinterGuardian> it was just media
<kevin___-___> i should put Docs Pics and Music on my SSD and my Videos on HDD
<Sachiru> k1l_, I use ZFS. Files are loaded once and cached in ARC. Never need to hit disk again for them, as long as I have enough RAM.
<Sachiru> Only thing that matters is streaming reads of any data larger than 128kb.
<Sachiru> Which a HDD can easily do.
<k1l_> kevin___-___: for a full desktop ubuntu needs ~10GB for /. the rest is userdata in /home. i would put as much "heavy stuff you dont need often anyway" like videos, music etc on the hdd then.
<skj> you know what I'm just gonna install fedora instead
<skj> at least that one worked
<kevin___-___> k1l_: well, i think i will do that.
<Jordan_U> Coop34: Great, please run the following, which will comment out the /boot/ line:
<Jordan_U> Coop34: sudo sed -i 's/UUID=a78e3d3b/#UUID=a78e3d3b/' /etc/fstab
<Jordan_U> Coop34: Once that command has been run you should be done, but before you reboot I'd like you to run a script called "boot info script" which will help us get information about your configuration so that we can be sure that everything looks correct now.
<Coop34> Jordan_U: ok is that the command or english
<Solarlux> hello all where can i see all my network adapters in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Coop34: That is english.
<k1l_> Solarlux: "lshw"
<Coop34> Jordan_U: send it when you're ready
<tannerstirrat> 'evening. is anyone on?
<tannerstirrat> specifically, someone who can help me understand networking?
<Jordan_U> Coop34: sudo apt install boot-info-script && sudo bootinfoscript && pastebinit RESULTS.txt
<Jordan_U> tannerstirrat: Just ask your actual question and if anyone can help they will.
<tannerstirrat> kk, thank you
<erick_itgeek> tannerstirrat what part of networking?
<Solarlux> Where can i switch off one newtork adapter and switch on another?
<erick_itgeek> thank you jordan_u
<Coop34> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15087934/
<erick_itgeek> solarlux terminal is the best place
<tannerstirrat> i'm running a local development server, which ideally i'd like to have visible on my vm's outward-facing IP address. when I nmap localhost, I can see the port and it's listening, but when I nmap the external-facing IP, the port isn't there.
<tannerstirrat> what would be causing this?
<tannerstirrat> could*
<tannerstirrat> it's not firewall, as far as i know, because I've got rules explicitly set up to allow connections on the port in question
<erick_itgeek> tannerstirrat it could be bug related, someone else asked about this a few days ago in regards to ubuntu and the VM, they were able to ping from within the VM but it could not connect with anything else like the host for example
<Jordan_U> Coop34: That didn't work terribly well due to bugs in that version of boot info script. Let's try a newer version. Please run "cd /tmp/ && wget https://raw.githubusercontent.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript/master/bootinfoscript && chmod +x bootinfoscript && sudo ./bootinfoscript && pastebinit RESULTS.txt" .
<tannerstirrat> hmm... it's not that i'm unable to access the host
<tannerstirrat> i've still got ssh access, for example
<Coop34> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15087954/
<erick_itgeek> tannerstirrat somewhere along the line of connection there is an error causing the port to close or switch on or off
<tannerstirrat> it's almost like there's some disconnect between my ens192 interface and my localhost interface
<tannerstirrat> huh... but i've also been able to get a webpack server listening on the external IP by explicitly designating the external IP
<tannerstirrat> would that still be related?
<Jordan_U> Coop34: It looks like you didn't run the sed command I gave you earlier, is that correct?
<erick_itgeek> what i mean is, if your VM is using the port at the same time your host is, that can cause the port to switch between each other, they connect to each other yes, but they cant connect separately at the same time.
<web2003> GCC isn't linking against fs/ext4.h.  Not developing a module, just a normal program that tries to access the filesystem.
<tannerstirrat> oh! sorry. this is a company VM, so this isn't a conflict with my personal computer. the VM is on the company network, and set up with a static IP
<Coop34> Jordan_U: it looks like i missed that one
<Jordan_U> Coop34: sudo sed -i 's/UUID=a78e3d3b/#UUID=a78e3d3b/' /etc/fstab
<erick_itgeek> tannerstirrat oh ok that is starting to make more sense, the old xy conflict
<tannerstirrat> xy conflict?
<Coop34> Jordan_U: i tried again http://paste.ubuntu.com/15087976/
<erick_itgeek> !xy | tannerstirrat
<ubottu> tannerstirrat: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<tannerstirrat> haha i like that
<SchrodingersScat> erick_itgeek: thanks for that one
<tannerstirrat> it's mostly a question of still being ignorant enough about networking to not know what's relevant
<Jordan_U> web2003: "Accessing an ext4 filesystem" without mounting it with the linux kernel involves *much* more than "linking against fs/ext4.h". What is your end goal? Why not just mount the fileysystem and access the files that way (which doesn't require linking to any special libraries)?
<maynix> fnlgnlgn
<Jordan_U> Coop34: To get the new output you need to "pastebinit RESULTS1.txt".
<erick_itgeek> its ok, i fall into this same problem, i cannot see what you see and therefore it is harder to know what is happening. so getting back to it. The VM is running on ubuntu correct?
<Coop34> Jordan_U: will just that line do or do i need all of it?
<tannerstirrat> yes
<web2003> Trying to maintain inode integrity, don't know if any program currently handles that.
<Jordan_U> Coop34: Just that line.
<tannerstirrat> i've got ubuntu server 15.10 running
<Jordan_U> web2003: What do you mean by "maintain inode integrity"?
<erick_itgeek> tannerstirrat what is the output of nmap to the external IP? is it blank or is there an error etc
<tannerstirrat> no, there's ports on both. hold up...
<web2003> The filesystem specification allows for links to links of inodes.  A malicious process might potentially alter a small file's last inodes to set up a hidden filesystem.
<Coop34> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15088013/
<tannerstirrat> https://gist.github.com/tstirrat15/3281107243ab6a1ddbc2
<tannerstirrat> waiiiiit....
<tannerstirrat> goddamn, it might have been firewall rules
<tannerstirrat> hold up
<Jordan_U> Coop34: That looks great. You should be ready to reboot, and everything *should* go fine, but you should have a LiveCD/USB on hand in case it doesn't.
<web2003> Can a process alter the triple-indirect inode of a small file but maintain the "size"?
<erick_itgeek> reviewing the link, also language is not appropriate just fyi, dont want you to get banned etc
<web2003> triple-indirect link in the file's inode*
<tannerstirrat> ah, kk. thank you for the heads-up
<Jordan_U> web2003: Only processes running as root can modify the block device directly.
<Coop34> Jordan_U: thank you so much for the help, this was really getting on my nerves
<Jordan_U> Coop34: You're welcome.
<Coop34> Jordan_U: one more question is there anyway to get firefox to run the latest flash player?
<tannerstirrat> earlier, 443 wasn't showing externally. I made a ufw rule for https just for fun, and it seems to have resolved that issue. now I'm getting a 400, but that's probably an issue with the server i'm running
<web2003> Jordan_U: I would imagine that anyone who would go to the trouble to make something like this could easily get root
<tannerstirrat> i'll keep poking at it
<tannerstirrat> thank you, erick_itgeek
<Jordan_U> web2003: So are you trying to exploit a percieved vulnerability or prevent it?
<web2003> Prevent it.
<Jordan_U> web2003: How exactly do you plan to prevent root from doing whatever they want?
<web2003> Not clear on what you mean.
<squinty> Coop34,  might want to look into installing pepperflash and freshplayer for flash in firefox
<Jordan_U> web2003: What would your program do to prevent this vulnerability from being exploited?
<erick_itgeek> tannerstirrat nmap by default wont scan all ports, if you want to see if the ports are open or close you can run a command to check, in the terminal run the following without quotes " nmap -sT -Su -p 127.0.0.1 "
<web2003> Iterate over every inode, flattening indirect links and checking the integrity of the inode's listed size
<Jordan_U> web2003: Matthew Gerret's "secure level" patches would prevent this because (when securelevel is 1 or greater) it prevents writing to mounted block devices by userland processes.
<Jordan_U> web2003: Does fsck not do this already?
<Coop34> Squinty: ive done pepperflash and freshplayer im guessing its just not gonna happen
<erick_itgeek> tannerstirrat you can remove the -sU if you dont want to scan UDP ports, it will take a while but you will see all ports
<web2003> Free blocks are stored in the cylinder group block maps. fsck checks that all the blocks marked as free are not claimed by any files. When all the blocks have been accounted for, fsck checks to see if the number of free blocks plus the number of blocks claimed by the inodes equal the total number of blocks in the file system. If anything is wrong with the block allocation maps, fsck rebuilds them, leaving out blocks already allocated.
<tannerstirrat> erick_itgeek: this is weird. I just verified that i can telnet to the port that I just opened up (https 443), but I can't telnet to port 3000, which is theoretically open according to my iptables -L output
<web2003> Each inode contains a count of the number of data blocks that it references. The number of actual data blocks is the sum of the allocated data blocks and the indirect blocks. fsck computes the number of data blocks and compares that block count against the number of blocks the inode claims. If an inode contains an incorrect count, fsck prompts you to fix it.
<web2003> I guess it does.
<erick_itgeek> tannerstirrat check if it is blocked, nmap -v -p 3000 127.0.0.1
<io> harry potter
<erick_itgeek> tannerstirrat of instead of 127.0.0.1 you can use the VM IP instead, nmap wont show it, nmap shows only the popular ports, are you having problems connecting?
<WinterGuardian> Why are fonts in ubuntu so much ... raw ? No antialiasing ?
<ShutemDown> fonts should look the same
<ShutemDown> as on windows or mac
<WinterGuardian> Not really for me
<thepengwin> its dependant on the desktop environment and antialiasing settings aswell
<WinterGuardian> I will look for this
<WinterGuardian> It depends of the program
<thepengwin> if on unity/gnome you can change the settings using gnome-tweak-tool unity-tweak-tool or ubunt-tweak
<WinterGuardian> I'm using kde
<WinterGuardian> Web pages are okay, hexchat is okay, intelliJ is really bad, web tabs are really bad, windows header bad too
<ShutemDown> I'm guessing it's the theme you are using.
<ShutemDown> pretty sure actually
<thepengwin> https://www.maketecheasier.com/get-great-looking-fonts-in-kde/
<thepengwin> oh, java based apps
<ShutemDown> he said window headers too
<WinterGuardian> It's mostly windows headrs
<thepengwin> yeah, just  java based applications dont configure fonts properly, im not sure how to fix it but it has something to do with the java widget library it uses
<WinterGuardian> headers *
<thepengwin> as for window headers, there should be settings to make them look better in kde's control panel
<WinterGuardian> Oh yes thanks a lot
<WinterGuardian> Antialiasing was disabled
<thepengwin> how odd
<somsip> !find openssl
<ubottu> Found: libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl, libcrypt-openssl-random-perl, libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl, libcurl4-openssl-dev, libevent-openssl-2.0-5, libgnutls-dev, libgnutls-openssl27, libxmlsec1-openssl, openssl, python-openssl (and 35 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openssl&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<Afteraffekt> Hey all. I'm trying to see if Ubuntu can save a drive that died while formating. Fdisk -l and gparted neither see the drive what more can I do?
<ubuntu_> hello, i have 14.04 installed on my lenovo yoga 13 laptop and everything was working perfectly!  all of a sudden it won't boot.  can anyone help?  I am logged in using a usb stick, same computer.
<naxo> somebody can explain me how to do a chat server here with LAN?
<ubuntu_> can anyone help with an installation that suddenly will not boot?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: What happens when you try to boot?
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U, thank you.  i get the screen with the dots, then it goes to a black screen
<naxo> /exit
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U, this was a perfectly fine install until suddenly not booting.  i am on the same computer, using ubuntu on a stick, so i can access the HD
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Are you using any proprietary graphics drivers? Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log from your installed system?
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U, no i am not using any such things.  yes i will pastebin.  only two conditions that i can think of changed before this reboot problem.  1. I installed skype.  2. i let the battery drain completely by accident.  hang on for pastebin
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U, still working on paste
<ubuntu-mate> hey hey peeps, anyone know how i can make a persistent usb of the alpha 2 iso? i think i just add persisent --- at the end when i boot and then i make a new user on the live cd and it should auto create a casper-rw or do i need to make that before i guess
<somsip> !persistent | ubuntu-mate (and see !16.04)
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate (and see !16.04): For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/BPJ0wWnG
<swengin> Hi I mounted a disk using this udo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt && sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc && sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys  && sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts && sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<swengin> so I can chroot it
<swengin> but now I want to unmount the disk
<swengin> no matter what I try the device is always busy
<swengin> I tried fuser -k and umount -f
<swengin> fuser -k /mnt and umount -f /mnt
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U, any ideas?
<Bashing-om> swengin: Don't know, but the way you set up networking is depreciated .. ...Taking a poke at it -  what results ' sudo umount /mnt/run ' ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Please pastebin your installation's /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf .
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/96A1d0Jp
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Have you modified this file at all?
<malwarez> =]
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U, yes, i added the lines:  	Option "FingerLow" "40"
<ubuntu_>         Option "FingerHigh"40"
<ubuntu_>  toward the beginning
<hotvilla> what?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: I don't know how those lines should look but your Xorg.0.log is complaining about them. Try reverting them back to their original state and see if X starts then.
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U, ok.  i will work on that and come back.  thanks for having a peek.  fingers crossed.
<alexandru> please help how to set  a bluetooth handset on may xubuntu 14.4
<alexandru> please help how to set  a bluetooth handset on may xubuntu 14.04
<alexandru> please help how to set  a bluetooth handset on may xubuntu 14.4 , on chat please
<krycek> !patience | alexandru
<ubottu> alexandru: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kinnu323> #videolan
<absk007> how do i clear Ubuntu cache. I only have 12 MB out of 16 GB left in my ubuntu partition and I don't have any useless software. And I've already cleared apt cache.
<absk007> What else do I need to clean?
<squinty> absk007,  install bleachbit   use with caution
<squinty> qmx5599
<absk007> squinty, install bleachbit in 12 MB space left? :/ OK. I'll find a way. Thanks
<Bashing-om> absk007: Old kernels ? ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .. only need 2 kernels .
<squinty> 3,751 kB of additional disk space will be used. after installing bleachbit
<absk007> squinty, using bleachbit, it shows ' Delete 4.1kB /usr/share/help/my/ubuntu-help/*.page '
<absk007> squinty, ain't they required?
<absk007> squinty, why does it show all kinds of help files for deletion?
<squinty> absk007, no idea   never noticed or used those files before to be honest
<absk007> squinty, well, i ran bleachbit using sudo :P
<absk007> squinty, prolly, i should run normally
<squinty> absk007,  you can run both   system files (logs etc) need admin
<absk007> squinty, though cleaning up all those help files would free atleast 300mb
<squinty> absk007,  when running in normal user mode you probably will see a bunch of files that it doesn't have permissions to delete therefore root bleachbit is required
<WhitePelican> #firefox
<absk007> squinty, ah! ok. So i headed in right direction :)
<absk007> WhitePelican, #Chrome
<squinty> yep
<WhitePelican> can't use chrome
<absk007> WhitePelican, #chromium :P
<absk007> squinty, hey! wrong direction
<squinty> absk007, ??
<absk007> squinty, when i ran it in normal mode, it shows different options
<squinty> yep
<absk007> squinty, now it shows my browsers too
<squinty> yep  and there caches are usually full to the brim of un-needed crap
<squinty> just ran mine after a couple of weeks of use and got nearly 2 gig back :P
<absk007> squinty, well, i <3 love my browser cache. I use devdocs :)
<Bray90820> Any mac people in here?
<squinty> Bray90820,  better to just state your problem rather than "any....."
<absk007> Mac = $$$, Ubuntu = Free! ($$$ != Free) :P
 * squinty is off to watch some telly with "she who must be obeyed"
<Bray90820> Well I have ubuntu installed on a Macbook pro the one with the super drive and everything works ok but there is a red light on on the headphone port
<luckyuser> who's using Lubuntu
<xangua> ! Ask | luckyuser
<ubottu> luckyuser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<absk007> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hfp> Hi, how can I scp a file from a host to another when I need to be root to access said file but can't ssh in as root? The two machines can't scp directly to one another because they dont have each other's keys and ssh with password is disabled.
<somsip> hfp: long way - copy it locally, change perms, scp it, change perms back
<jonny5000> Jordan_U, THANK YOU!!
<Jordan_U> hfp: That is not a problem that can be solved with scp alone.
<jonny5000> Jordan_U, this is the guy who messed up his X synaptics.conf.  fixed it and we are back in business
<Jordan_U> jonny5000: You're welcome, glad you're able to start X normally again :)
<jonny5000> Jordan_U, how did you know it was me thanking you before i identified myself?
<Jordan_U> jonny5000: Your ip address :)
<AlienDave> I am unable to get my sound working on an Alienware M7700 (Clevo D900T); it shows an Intel HDA unclaimed in lshw. What should I do next?
<AlienDave> I've tried re-installing (aptitude purge install) to no avail.
<AlienDave> re-onstalling alsa*
<boot1> good day may i ask a help here
<boot1> about gnu grub 2.02 boot menu
<jonny5000> Jordan_U, thanks again.  peace.
<Bashing-om> boot1: We have not had good luck mending broken hearts, but you can ask about ubuntu .
<boot1> how to disable the pause so that it will boot immediately to the default item without pause
<boot1> i'm using ubunt 14.04 gnu grub 2.02
<Bashing-om> !grub | boot1
<ubottu> boot1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<absk007> squinty, 800 MB freed :D Thanks - 884M free space available now
<Behi> Hi all, if Chrome freezes your system entirely from time to time, could you please do me a favor and upvote this bug report: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=586926
<boot1> sir Bashing-om may i ask your help
<Behi> I have spent a week or so on this bug report. I have also reported it to freedesktop.org: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94109
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 94109 in intel "Sometimes, when taking Chrome out of full-screen mode, the whole system freezes and needs a cold reboot" [Critical,Assigned]
<boot1> i tried edit the /etc/default/grub GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 but still it pause
<Bashing-om> boot1: Sire . but the instructions to change the boot time delay is in the guide .
<absk007> Behi, chromium does freezes sometimes for me but doesn't freeze my whole system
<Behi> absk007 if you could vote for this bug report on Google's bug tracker it will be highly appreciated
<Behi> Google usually tends to ignore bug reports unless lots of people upvote (star) them
<absk007> Behi, i thought Google doesn't listen at all. Moreover, isn't Chromium community driven?
<Bashing-om> boot1: edit as " #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 ; GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false ; GRUB_TIMEOUT=1 " . See if tht works for you . not recommended to set the GRUB_TIMEOUT to zero .
<Behi> absk007 Actually it is the Chromium bug tracker. But I think most of the people working on the project are Google employees. I am afraid I am a Java developer so I can't help with fixing the bug. But I have done everything from reporting it to Intel to freedesktop to Chromium's bug tracker hoping they are gonna fix it sooner rather than later
<rypervenche> Behi: I had issues with that very recently when watching HTML5 videos on Youtube, but it was with Firefox. The solution for me was to compile it without gstreamer support. Maybe something kind of related?
<absk007> Behi, hmmm... OK. cool. done :)
<Behi> rypervenche could be. But for some reason Firefox works fine for me. My system uses an Intel iGPU.
<Behi> absk007 Thanks a lot! >:D<
<Behi> rypervenche would you be kind enough to upvote it too?
<Behi> I just noticed that Google has a custom implementation of OpenGL ES 2.0 and that could be the culprit: https://code.google.com/p/gles2-bc/
<rypervenche> Behi: Nope. This could very easyily be an issue on your machine that you just need to troubleshoot further. You should attach your kernel version as well.
<Behi> As in the error logs I see errors like this: [6427:6427:0216/005403:ERROR:gles2_cmd_decoder.cc(4577)] [GroupMarkerNotSet(crbug.com/242999)!:C8E010ACA0030000]cmd: SetBucketSize
<rypervenche> Behi: And what you are doing when the crash occurs.
<boot1> sir Bashing-om still it pause
<Behi> I have reported everything to Intel, FreeDesktop, as well as Chrome's bug tracker
<Behi> And looks like I am not the only person affected by this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2113179 and http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/91912/chrome-freezes-ubuntu-13-04
<Behi> See this for example: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94109
<Behi> I have added this link to Chromium's bug report too
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 94109 in intel "Sometimes, when taking Chrome out of full-screen mode, the whole system freezes and needs a cold reboot" [Critical,Assigned]
<Bashing-om> boot1: Did you save the file, and then run terminal command 'sudo update-grub ' to propgate the change ?
<swengin> Hi I want to install grub on a disk from live cd the whole disk is formatted as ext4 so it's complaining because I don't have enough space at the beginning of the disk I want to shrink the partition so I get the required space to install grub how can I knowing that I only have shell access
<boot1> Bashing-om yes sir i save the file and run update-grub
<rypervenche> Behi: You should also look into seeing if the magic sysrq key (REISUB) will work for you when it freezes, so you don't have to hard reboot.
<boot1> Bashing-om; yes sir i save the file and run update-grub still it pause 10 seconds
<Jordan_U> boot1: Please pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<Bashing-om> boot1: Right off hand, I do not know other, the above should give ya a menu in dual/multi-boot environment for 1 second .
<Jordan_U> swengin: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<Behi> rypervenche let me see if I can unfreeze the system using that. brb
<rypervenche> Behi: It's not for unfreezing it, it's for properly shutting down.
<swengin> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/1cuB05Lq
<cfoch> hello, folks. I want to add Ubuntu to my grub in ArchLinux
<Behi> rypervenche oh, I see. Yes, that's what just happened :)
<cfoch> this configuration file 40_custom http://fpaste.org/323302/45559653/ is not working properly
<cfoch> what did I do wrong?
<Jordan_U> swengin: That looks fine. What grub-install command are you running? Please pastebin its complete output.
<rypervenche> Behi: By the way, did you try this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2113179&page=5&p=12965219#post12965219
<swengin> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/FZSYBVnS
<cfoch> help me with my grub configuration please
<rypervenche> cfoch: Why do you want to manually add your configuration? GRUB2 should be able to detect it when you run update-grub.
<Jordan_U> cfoch: Please be patient, you haven't even waited 5 minutes for anyone to respond.
<cfoch> rypervenche: because I am using ArchLinux
<cfoch> but I suppose that this configuration goes according Ubuntu, so I ask here
<rypervenche> cfoch: Arch uses GRUB2 these days too.
<cfoch> specififly this part of "linux /boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-27-generic" andinitrd /boot/initrd.img-4.2.0-27-generic"
<Jordan_U> cfoch: Three things 1: You forgot a root= kernel parameter 2: You made an entry that will need to be updated manually whenever you get a kernel upgrade 3: re-running "grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grubgrub.cfg" will get you an entry that will work automatically.
<cfoch> rypervenche: yes, I know, why do you say that?
<Jordan_U> cfoch: And 4: Custom entries are better added to /boot/grub/custom.cfg (creating the file if it doesn't already exist) than /etc/grub.d/40_custom .
<boot1> Bashing-om; Jordan_U; grub.cfg http://pastebin.com/ydjtmi8J
<Jordan_U> boot1: That is not your /boot/grub/grub.cfg, that is your /etc/default/grub.
<cfoch> Jordan_U: should it be just "linux /boot/vmlinuz" ?
<Jordan_U> cfoch: No, I didn't say anything like that. If you didn't understand any part of my answer, please say which part and ask for specific clarification.
<Behi> rypervenche no, I didn't. I used a couple of flags but not all of them. Let me try them now. Thanks. :)
<rypervenche> cfoch: Is there any reason you are wanting to write this out manually each time or is it just because you are used to doing it this way?
<cfoch> rypervenche: no, If it could be updated automatically I would be happy man :)
<swengin> Jordan_U: any idea
<rypervenche> cfoch: Do you have any special things with your installation? LVM? LUKS?
<Jordan_U> swengin: Grub's boot sector should be installed to the MBR, /dev/sdb, not to a partition boot record like /dev/sdb1.
<swengin> hmm ok thank you
<rypervenche> cfoch: Oh, I just realized I misread your problem. You want to add Ubuntu to your Arch's GRUB menu.
<cfoch> yes
<Bashing-om> boot1: Looks fair . but do you really want "
<Bashing-om> GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480" such a low resolution ?
<rypervenche> cfoch: Yeah, ok. Listen to what Jordan_U said then.
<Jordan_U> cfoch: It can be updated automatically. The standard solution is to ensure that you have os-prober installed and re-run grub-mkconfig. The non standard (and IMHO superior) solution is to add a /boot/grub/custom.cfg entry that uses configfile to load Ubuntu's grub.cfg from Arch's.
<boot1> Bashing-om; sir sorry for the delay but copy paste from other computer not directly connected to net
<cfoch> sorry, I closed my #ubuntu tab, did I lose any message?
<Jordan_U> cfoch: It can be updated automatically. The standard solution is to ensure that you have os-prober installed and re-run grub-mkconfig. The non standard (and IMHO superior) solution is to add a /boot/grub/custom.cfg entry that uses configfile to load Ubuntu's grub.cfg from Arch's.
<Bashing-om> boot1: Any errors reported from ' sudo update-grub ' ?
<boot1> Bashing-om; Jordan_U; http://pastebin.com/XisGCed4
<boot1> Bashing-om sir no errors display
<Jordan_U> boot1: That grub.cfg looks like the result of /etc/default/grub containing GRUB_TIMEOUT=0, not GRUB_TIMEOUT=1.
<Total_Eclipse> I just did a command line ubuntu install but when I try to boot all I get is a black screen with a flashing dash. Can someone help me?
<Behi> rypervenche Now, it doesn't freeze anymore, but it also doesn't render anything :) http://imgur.com/ZkPHQ85
<Behi> I tried YouTube, Google.com, DuckDuckGo, etc. all render a white page
<swengin> Jordan_U: thanks so much that worked
<Jordan_U> swengin: You're welcome.
<cfoch> Jordan_U: how do I add a menuentry containing the /boot/grub/custom.cfg of the Ubuntu partition? (did I understood properly?)
<Jordan_U> Total_Eclipse: Please run boot info script: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<Bashing-om> cfoch: Good instructions : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaintenanceFreeCustomGrub2Screen for adding menu entries manually .
<boot1> .. Bashing-om; Jordan_U; thank you very very much sir for your great help; my mistake; was not able to update again after i edit
<Total_Eclipse> Its not loading any sort of terminal
<boot1> Bashing-om; Jordan_U; now it only pauses 1 second;
<Jordan_U> cfoch: Create a /boot/grub/custom.cfg in your Archlinux partition containing the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15088799/ note that you will need to replace UUID_OF_UBUNTU_PARTITION with the actual UUID.
<Bashing-om> boot1: Good now ? want to change that grub resolutiuon ? // Great  from that last .
<boot1> Bashing-om; wanted if it is not difficult for a newbie like in ubuntu configuration
<boot1> Jordan_U; i remove that 1 second display; so that it will straight?
<Jordan_U> boot1: Ubuntu's patches on top of upstream grub make it difficult to configure no timeout, and it is indeed good to be able to access the grub menu if you need to. Why do you insist on 0 timeout?
<Bashing-om> boot1: Not at all diffucult  to set a grub resolution . But it has to be acceptable . see the advisory in the grub config file.
<Jordan_U> Total_Eclipse: Please boot from a LiveCD/USB and run boot info script, then pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<boot1> Jordan_U; is it possible to hide the gnu grub display of the menu during that 1 second pause?
<Bashing-om> boot1: Do you want to change that grub resolution ? another reason why you do not set TIME_OUT to zero  - .
<Jordan_U> boot1: Yes. GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden in /etc/default/grub.
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> how to draw signature in ubuntu?
<boot1> Bashing-om; wanted to display in simple resolution; but wanted to know also if i could hide so that i can hide it if needed
<linocisco> not digital signature
<linocisco> which program I should use and how?
<linocisco> how to draw signature in ubuntu?
<linocisco> not digital signature
<Bashing-om> boot1:
<Jordan_U> linocisco: Please don't simply repeat your question, wait at least 10 minutes before repeating.
<Bashing-om> boot1: " 640x480 " Is the default fall back resolution . Higher can be set .
<boot1> Jordan_U; thank you very much for your help
<linocisco> ok
<boot1> Bashing-om; thank you very much for your help
<Jordan_U> boot1: You're welcome.
<Bashing-om> boot1: :)
<linocisco> I am in the process of apt-get dist-upgrade. It is now 50% and connection is so slow. I want to cancel with Ctrl+C and downloaded upgrade should be applied. how could I do?
<linocisco> I dont want to restart computer
<k1l_> linocisco: dont stop it. let it run
<linocisco> k1l_, so slow like 5 kb/s
<linocisco> k1l_, okok
<Jordan_U> k1l_: As long as it's still downloading, what issues would stopping it cause?
<k1l_> Jordan_U: while its only downloading, not much. just apt wanting to start again or request a -f install or such. but i saw too often users thinking its stll loading while i did install already.
<Jordan_U> linocisco: Please pastebin the current output from apt-get.
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> Jordan_U, apt-get dist-upgrade is done. thanks
<linocisco> hi all, how to draw signature manually using mouse on ubuntu?
<linocisco> which software is available like Microsoft Paint?
<linocisco> the thing is I can't draw directly on Libre Office writer using mouse . There is no signature line. I need to create png or jpg signature file and upload to LibreOffice writer
<k1l_> !pinta | linocisco
<xangua> GNU paint? Pinta?
<k1l_> !info pinta | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: pinta (source: pinta): Simple drawing/painting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (wily), package size 672 kB, installed size 3200 kB
<Kool-AD> im a piss
<quesker> should I be able to do apt-get install foo from ubuntu running in "try it out" mode from a usb stick?  I get errors
<quesker> openssh-server depnds openssh-client (= 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu1) but 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu2 is to be installed
<k1l_> quesker: run sudo apt update
<quesker> k
<quesker> working.  thanks
<Dro> is it impossible to add space to /dev/sda3 in this case http://i.imgur.com/nrdw1ee.png ?
<Jordan_U> Dro: Yes, just move sda4 to the end of the drive first.
<holler> hello, on ubuntu 14.04, when I get to login screen I am seeing "Guest Session" and "SunShineDay", however when I mount in recovery mode and do e.g. less /etc/passwd, I am not seeing user "SunShineDay", but I do see the original username I created on the laptop "eyesuck", where is SunShineDay coming from?
<holler> I just got my laptop back from my sister who had it forever
<holler> basically im wondering if she changed my "eyesuck" to "SunShineDay" or if that is a guest account? im basically locked out of my laptop
<Ashtasu> I'm drawing a blank if you can change the pass without accessing, doubti t though.
<Ashtasu> doubt it*
<holler> Ashtasu: I am able to log into recovery mode -> root and then mount the filesystem and issues commands
<Dro> Jordan_U, how can i move it please?
<holler> like I think i actually changed the password but now im getting an issue where it logs in and then out immediately
<holler> not sure wtf is going on
<houqi> xzhang1
<someone235> Hi, How can I add this via PPA? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnugo
<_banana> MongoDB required upstart install, which removed systemd. Proper shutdown is no longer possible (fails on stopping encrypted disk). Any fixes?
<baizon> someone235: this is no ppa, thats the repo for ubuntu
<xangua> someone235: you don't
<someone235> baizon, So I need to manually download the .deb?
<baizon> someone235: well that would be one solution
<hateball> someone235: You just install it using the software centre
<hateball> or sudo apt-get install gnugo
<someone235> hateball, this is what I thought, but it didn't work
<someone235> hateball, but apparently it's already installed, so this is answering the question :)
<Helladen> Anyone know how to get ALSA working with Sound Blaster Z?
<Helladen> I read that the kernel is fine, it is just something to do with the way ALSA is configured.
<lotuspsychje> Helladen: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Helladen> I have tried 15.10 and 16.04.
<Helladen> But it doesn't work on ether. I also have used Fedora and many different flavours.
<lotuspsychje> Helladen: logs show anything usefull?
<lotuspsychje> Helladen: how about latest alsa download manually?
<Helladen> Well running 16.04 - ALSA should of been latest.
<lotuspsychje> ah ok
<Helladen> Maybe not though
<Helladen> To update ALSA
<lotuspsychje> Helladen: also restart doesnt fix it neither?
<lotuspsychje> alsa
<Helladen> I don't know how to compile in Linux.
<linocisco> hi all
<Helladen> To make my own packages.
<gshmu> [VPN l2tp Pre-shared Key]I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 x64, try xl2tpd openswan and strongswan etc, but which the best way to using l2tp Pre-shared Key VPN?
<lotuspsychje> !compile | Helladen
<ubottu> Helladen: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<lotuspsychje> Helladen: maybe file a new bug in #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 devs might get attention on it?
<linocisco> i am downloading something scribus using software center. and then I downloaded pinta as second one. Can I pause download of scribus and start downloading pinta which i need to use first?
<linocisco> but pause and resume is not supported in software center
<Helladen> There's a bug
<Helladen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147443
<lotuspsychje> Helladen: did you update it, to 'im affected' also?
<Helladen> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109191
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 109191 in Sound(ALSA) "No sound with Creative Labs SB Recon3D (rev 01), Sound Blaster Z, PCI SSID 1102:0010" [High,New]
<Helladen> There's a bug on the Kernel.
<Helladen> I don't know if it is Kernel or Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> Helladen: i would also file a new one for 16.04 as its almost final
<Helladen> I think they fixed it in the Kernel.
<Helladen> Ubuntu just hasn't patched it in right.
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | Helladen maybe test around here?
<ubottu> Helladen maybe test around here?: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Helladen> Thanks.
<Helladen> I didn't realize they modified the Kernel.
<lotuspsychje> Helladen: well you can test higher versions like this
<diamond_sword> hello
<diamond_sword> I'm having this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1476044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1407757 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1476044 multi-arch packages cannot be installed due to dpkg wrongly detecting them as already installed" [Critical,Incomplete]
<diamond_sword> and I couldn't find a fix about it.
<diamond_sword> what is it about?
<_banana> Hello again. Does replacing systemd with upstart in 15.10 will in fact affect the ability to shutdown properly? Thank you.
<Jordan_U> _banana: Yes, there is a long known yet unfixed bug in upstart that can lead to the root fs not being unmounted properly on shutdown and upstart is essentially no longer maintained outside 12.04 and 14.04. Why do you want to use upstart in 15.10?
<diamond_sword> anyone knows about this bug? please
<Jordan_U> diamond_sword: Are you trying to install this package via apt-get?
<holler> hello, how can i recover an ecryptfs passphrase and log into my computer? i accidently changed the main users password using passwd and now i get booted out right when i log in
<holler> i didnt know it was encrypted or that was a bad idea
<ck_mfc> Heyho!! Does anyone of you is able to save his PGP Passphrase? I am using Enigmal + Thunderbird to encrypt and decrypt my mails. But everytime I have to paste my pgp passphrase :(((
<diamond_sword> Jordan_U, I installed it now via Synaptic
<Jordan_U> holler: Boot into single user mode and change the password back.
<Helladen> How come FFmeg library has to be removed installing Restricted Extras?
<Helladen> Is this package not necessary anymore?
<holler> Jordan_U: i dont know what the old password was
<holler> my ex gf changed it
<Jordan_U> diamond_sword: Try installing via apt-get instead.
<Jordan_U> holler: Then unless you can get the password from her, your data is gone.
<diamond_sword> I'm using ubuntu with unity. I tried to install xfce desktop but it conflicts with unity and doesn't work well. this is ubuntu version 14.04 lts. I want to install xubuntu look as my desktop environment and easily I can change it to unity or to xfce at login page.
<diamond_sword> but I want them completely seperate from each other.
<holler> Jordan_U: fuckkk really?
<holler> we broke up she'll never give that to me
<holler> fcking a
<diamond_sword> last try it was half xfce and half unity when I login as unity.
<Jordan_U> holler: Please watch your language.
<holler> sorr
<holler> you sure there are no options?
<diamond_sword> Jordan_U, I didn't know the package name, I found it on Synaptic.
<Jordan_U> holler: The purpose of encryption is to prevent access by those that don't have the credentials.
<Jordan_U> diamond_sword: Do you know the package name now? What are you trying to install?
<holler> Jordan_U: im locked out of my own computer... :/ but even mounting via live cd or via grub/root there is nothing?
<holler> i set this up so long ago and i dont remember the darn passphrase
<holler> ugh
<Jordan_U> holler: Not for your encrypted files, no. You can create a new user and do whatever you want with the machine, but you'll need the password to access the encrypted files.
<holler> unreal
<Jordan_U> holler: The documentation recommends backing up the key file, but hardly anyone actually does. If you did do that, then just use your backup of the key file to decrypt the files.
<holler> do you know where that backup would live by default?
<Jordan_U> holler: I don't think there is any default location, and keeping it on the same machine would defeat the purpose (the intention for the backup is that it be on physically secured removable media, like a flash drive in a safe).
<holler> Jordan_U: as root I can see home/<user>/.ecryptfs/<user>/.Private
<holler> that wouldnt be it would it?
<Jordan_U> holler: Look at the files there. They are all encrypted.
<holler> Jordan_U:
<holler> er
<Jordan_U> holler: That is where the encrypted files are stored, so no that is not where a backup of the keyfile would be. You almost certainly don't have such a backup.
<holler> Jordan_U: what is /home/user/.ecryptfs/user/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<holler> if i do "cat file" i see some type of hash
<Jordan_U> holler: That is a file that is encrypted with your login passphrase and contains the ecryptfs passphrase which actually allows you to decrypt the files.
<holler> Jordan_U: ok but there is no way to use it to get the passphrase back? i guess not if its encrypted itself
<holler> darn
<holler> :/
<fullstack> When I try to install Jenkins, it wants 'daemons'? Huh? 14.04. The following packages have unmet dependencies: jenkins : Depends: daemon but it is not installable
<fullstack> via apt-get install jenkins after adding their repo
<tester> hi master
<fullstack> Can somebody show me their 14.04.3 LTS /etc/apt/sources.list?
<fullstack> Mine must be broken
<e8newallm> I have two SSDs in my PC, one has Ubuntu on, and one has just data on it. I've tried to mount the data one to a folder, but Ubuntu still writes to the OS SSD instead of the Data one, even though Ubuntu says the Data SSD is mounted to that folder. Did I not setup /etc/fstab right?
<craysiii> o.O
<e8newallm> When I type umount for it, it says that it isn't mounted, but typing mount says it's mounted too :P
<e8newallm> I should also add that these SSDs were in a two disk RAID 0 before this, and they've seemed to be playing up since then
<e8newallm> Oh wait, that's not 100% true actually
<aaas> is there any way to see the response from the server when try and do public key auth using ssh.  I use -vvv and it says 'we setna public key packet, wait for reply' but I don't see any ifno about the reply.  I don't ahve access to the server logs or config files permississons on sshd_config and /var/log stuff is locked down just want to know why i cant do pub key auth
<zzarr> hello! does Ubuntu handle Thunderbolt 3?
<tachibana> im a mandingo warrior
<Bitnova> hi, is it possible to encrypt home directory EXCEPT one folder of your choice within it?
<BlackDex> tachibana: What i now is that much just works out of the box. And with each kernel it has better support or atleast some bugs fixed
<tachibana> wat
<BlackDex> Does someone knows a way to block specific OSD Notifications?
<jon21> Hi, Will Someone tell me how linux handles paging in the absence of swap?
<Jordan_U> e8newallm: Please pastebin the error message from umount, the output of "sudo blkid" and the contents of /proc/mounts .
<Jordan_U> jon21: In the absence of swap no memory gets paged out.
<e8newallm> Jordan_U: Oh sorry, I got it working, thanks though :P
<Jordan_U> jon21: When memory gets exhausted the kernel's OOM killer is triggered which then tries (using imperfext heuristics) to kill a process that is "unimportant" and using a lot of RAM.
<jon21> Jordan_U: so not major page faults?
<jon21> Jordan_U: so not major page faults?
<Jordan_U> jon21: Correct. Why do you ask?
<Mathisen> hello, how can i use higher resolusion then 1024 * 768 ? cant set it higher then that in X
<jon21> Jordan_U: But in the output "ps -eo maj_flt | sort -nk1" I see processes with number more than zero?
<Jordan_U> Mathisen: What graphics card? Being stuck in a low resolution generally means that you're not using the proper video drivers for your card.
<jon21> Jordan_U: maj_flt should be 0.
<Mathisen> Jordan_U, im not 100% on what is in this machine.. how do i check it ?
<jon21> Jordan_U: FYI i don't have swap activated.
<jon21> Mathisen: try lspci or lsusb or lscpu
<Jordan_U> jon21: Possibly mmaped files.
<tachibana> with friends this summer
<borixon> hello
<buben> halo
<buben> wrt utwregbadsfg]sfd
<buben> afh\dfhafd
<buben> shdfh
<buben> DZIAŁA
<buben> XDDDD
<Mathisen> Jordan_U, 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6530D]
<frengo> http://pastebin.com/tjhfSikZ
<frengo> http://pastebin.com/0Apa3D3W
<jon21> Jordan_U: Ah ok.
<jon21> Jordan_U: Thank you
<Bitnova> hi, is it possible to encrypt home directory EXCEPT one folder of your choice within it?
<jon21> Jordan_U: That explains a lot.
<Mathisen> Bitnova, why do that ? why not just make a folder outside the /home
<Bitnova> well, Mathisen thats what im also trying to find out. But i still want to know if its possible.
<Mathisen> Bitnova, i would say no, i think you need to copy /home somewhere else remove encryption then move back
<Bitnova> yea.. but its not really good to remove encryption is it.
<Bitnova> Mathisen
<Mathisen> Bitnova, thats up to you :)
<Kove> failed to parse apk error.
<Kove> anyone help?
<shahbaz17> Ubuntu 14.04 always shows an error when system starts. Unexpected error
<Mathisen> anyone that can help me with my resolusion problem ? card is " Radeon HD 6530D " ubuntu 15.10 ..
<hateball> Mathisen: have you installed the proper driver using the additional drivers dialogue?
<Mathisen> hateball, no im using the drivers the installer got me
<Mathisen> i seen online alot of guides, but i dont want to reboot into a black sceen, so thats why im asking for some help
<hateball> Mathisen: I see. Well I sadly know nothing about AMD gpu, perhaps someone else will tho if you stick around
<hateball> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mcphail> Mathisen: have you been doing anything odd, like booting with "nomodeset"?
<_banana> Jordan_U: sorry for delay in response. Because when I tried installing MongoDB on 15.10, which is not officially supported, I got a message that essentialy said I had to use upstart, which I installed (and it automatically uninstalled systemd).
<sjoshi> _banana: this will help : http://tecadmin.net/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu/
<_banana> Incidentally, the two LTS versions u mention are the only two Ubuntu versions supported by MongoDB
<_banana> sjoshi: thank u
<sjoshi> _banana: just follow the steps, it should work..
<_banana> sjoshi: but I run 15.10. SHould I use the Debian install procedure?
<_banana> i.e., completely uninstall my current MOngoDB install, remove upstart and replace with systemd and start anew?
<pnwise> Does anyone knows why xset doesn't work in any kind of script?
<pnwise> Only from a terminal
<_banana> gotta go. thanks for all your help. over & out.
<popey> pnwise: probably your environment and DISPLAY variables aren't set
<hateball> ^
<p4trix> I want to buy the Dell XPS 15 with the 4K screen. How do I know if everyhthing goes well with Ubuntu?
<p4trix> Is there some recommended laptop to use Ubuntu with. I need it as workstation for web development.
<p4trix> ?
<popey> Thinkpads always fare well for me
<p4trix> Sounds good.
<popey> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/ is a good place to start, maybe
<p4trix> Nice, thank you
<invano> p4trix: 4K screens are not 100% supported yet. I have an XPS 15 with Ubuntu Gnome and I still have some issues.. first of all with external monitors
<Mathisen> mcphail, no i have not done anything odd
<pnwise> popey do you know what other variables I should look for besides DISPLAY?
<Mathisen> mcphail, still a basic install with only cinnamon installed after
<p4trix> invano, thats a shame. I was really interested in that one. I kinda envy you. But not for the problems xD.
<mcphail> Mathisen: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution , especially the bit about using "cvt" to add new modelines
<guest70193> is the idea of using dm crypt + luks that you first encrypt the partition then install OS later on it?
<invano> p4trix: well, except for the 4K screen it works flawlessly eh
<p4trix> invano, There is a version of the XPS without 4k. Maybe I just get that one?
<madhumper69> configuring remote desktop with ubuntu has been uterly a nightmare! i have remote working from android by using bVNC however using any other vnc application in windows does not work. after lots of reading and searching apperently an issue with ssl? apperently i can disable the encryption but the command is not working... thanks
<invano> p4trix, wait. With issues I mean that 1. some apps may result really tiny if they don't have 4k support 2. you need to play manually with external monitors. At least in my case, forget automatic recognition of external monitors and optimal resolutions. And I still have problems with some projectors I tried over HDMI (not recognized at all)
<popey> pnwise: sorry, i don't know
<p4trix> invano, that doesnt sound that bad. I have to think it through well. Thank you for your feedback.
<madhumper69> how to disable 18 TLS security for remote desktop? i keep getting errors when trying to disable
<invano> p4trix: you're welcome!
<nareshnk> Hi
<nareshnk> Its a CakePHP based application.
<nareshnk> PFA http://imgur.com/a/4Ky3G
<nareshnk> i am sharing some screen shot which i have taken from my WebMin which is showing Apache creating lot of process which are eating too much memory and CPU utilization.
<rilleh> nareshnk: Maybe try httpd worker?
<nareshnk> rilleh, sorry ?
<nareshnk> can you please elaborate.
<rilleh> https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/worker.html
<rilleh> It spawns threads instead of processes
<rilleh> Depending on application, it can do alot in terms of performance
<nareshnk> ok. So that could solve my problem .. but could we dont know why the lot of process are creating ?
<rilleh> Poor tweaking I would presume?
<rilleh> Read up on how to properly tune your apache settings nareshnk
<madhumper69> wow im a genius figured out how to disable 18 TLS security so that remote desktop works without encryption i guess now i need to set it up to ssh to have some form of security :D
<madhumper69> after many hours of pain and suffering lol
<xan_IT> hi to all, need help with audio. i can listen from headphone but not with speakers. i don't know if is hardware problem or software
<rilleh> nareshnk: I found this: https://www.linode.com/docs/websites/apache-tips-and-tricks/tuning-your-apache-server
<rilleh> Also the apache documentation is very good
<nareshnk> rilleh, yes.. thats why they are not providing me solutiopn .
<nareshnk> very poor servide.
<nareshnk> very poor service.
<nareshnk> They are only stealing money from pocket..
<fll> hello all
<fll> i have a quick question, but i don't know if it is here to ask something about a little problem ?
<mcphail> !ask | fll
<ubottu> fll: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fll> wokay :)
<reloaded> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fll> herewith my distro, and a i have a probleme with audio, it cut all the time "Linux Mint174 3.19.0-32-generic #37~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 22 09:41:40 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fll> " no message, just no sound.
<reloaded> Q: do I need a program to run a shell script such as a .SH file or can I do it from the command line on terminal?
<mcphail> fll: unfortunately, Mint is not supported here
<fll> i have already search everywhere i can, of course
<mcphail> !mint | fll
<ubottu> fll: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<fll> ok thx :)
<fll> bye
<mcphail> fll: good luck
<pesari> reloaded: run like "sh file.sh", or  chmod +x file.sh && ./file.sh
<reloaded> thanks pesari
<spm_draget> If someone compiled mesa from GIT and used 'make install', how do I recover from that? Simply 'apt-get install --reinstall <package>'? Will this also take care of the dependencies.
<popey> spm_draget: maybe it has a make uninstall? Check the Makefile
<spm_draget> popey: I will check, thanks.
<spm_draget> Can I force apt to reinstall a package with all its dependencies?
<popey> sure
<DiamondSword> how to change brightness with xfce desktop? percentage value at power options / monitor not seems to work.
<DiamondSword> also my fn keys for brightness not working..
<reisio> xbacklight -set 50% work?
<cfhowlett> spm_draget, sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<spm_draget> okay, thanks
<BlackDalek> I have a USB soundcard device which is identified as C-Media Electronics, Inc. Storm HP-USB500 5.1 Headset. It shows up in alsamixer and pavucontrol, but will not show up in the unity control center/sound settings so I cannot select it as the output device for audio. Why?
<popey> BlackDalek: that's odd, if it shows up in pavucontrol, it certainly should show up in the unity control panel sound applet thing
<popey> BlackDalek: maybe bounce pluseaudio with "pulseaudio -k" and see if it appears?
<BlackDalek> popey, it doesn't. Or rather it does - but ONLY as an input device, NOT output device.
<popey> odd
<popey> sorry, dunno why that would be
<BlackDalek> popey, it shows up as output devices in alsamixer AND pavucontrol
<BlackDalek> popey, pulseaudio -k show nothing.
<popey> seeing bugs in launchpad about the device, so seems some people get it working, but use alsamixer to adjust volume
<popey> that just restarts pulse
<popey> thats all
<BlackDalek> oh ok
<BlackDalek> popey, ok, restarting pulse has made the device magically appear as a selectable output device now.
<popey> woot
<popey> magic
<BlackDalek> popey, yep. I wonder why it needs pulse audio reset to show up?
<g105b> How come my Unity Launcher icons have cached titles? For example, after installing Sublime Text and entering a licence key, the unity launcher still displays "Sublime Text (UNREGISTERED)"
<popey> BlackDalek: no idea
<oplo> How to make wget the default downlooad manager rather than the firefox downloader?
<popey> g105b: because the license key install doesn't change the desktop file
<popey> g105b: you can manually fudge that away if you want.
<g105b> popey: the desktop file is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15090271/
<g105b> popey: double clicking on that still displays the unregistered message.
<popey> g105b: the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications ?
<g105b> popey: yes
<popey> you can force it to update... http://askubuntu.com/a/447703/612
<popey> that au answer says how
<g105b> popey: hmm, no luck still. I created the .desktop file outside of /usr/share/applciations and ran the command, still shows the wrong title.
<g105b> also tried killall unity-scope-home
<oplo> Hello!
<oplo> How to make wget the default downlooad manager rather than the firefox downloader?
<g105b> oplo: I think that's more of a Firefox question, because FF will want to handle that for security reasons.
<g105b> oplo: So to answer, probably with a Firefox extension.
<Mathisen> oplo, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/cliget/
<homa> hi my friends
<amyemleo_> hello
<reisio> hi
<cody__> sup
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> tagging MP3s
<reisio> for someone who uses MP3s
<reisio> gotta do it manually, because apparently flac2mp3 isn't good at its _only_ job
<reisio> s/manually/with my own script I just crapped out/
<C2CNL> my desktop (which was a server first) sometimes kills my whole network... any clues what might be going on?
<C2CNL> It was a dhcp server and dns server befor
<C2CNL> but i've disabled that, a reboot of the desktop fixes it
<jushur> C2CNL: you have a new dhcp/dns server on the network?
<C2CNL> the router, yes
<jushur> C2CNL: sounds more like the router dies from time to time.
<amyemleo_> +r
<C2CNL> then why does rebooting the desktop fix it?
<jushur> C2CNL: the router has caching dns server? and its not enabled on the wan side?
<C2CNL> it's set up properly
<C2CNL> DNS isn't the problem
<jushur> C2CNL: what router exactly?
<C2CNL> Asus RT-AC66U
<jushur> C2CNL: I think you should try with another router.
<llutz> C2CNL: next time your network was "killed" check all running services/tasks on your desktop, if you suspect it to be the cause of the trouble
<jushur> C2CNL: you have some cron setup for the dhcp/dns services on the desktop that you forgot to disable?
<oplo> Mathisen: Thanks!
<Mathisen> oplo, np
<Mathisen> anyone else have like a 3 sec delay when clicking links in hexchat until they open in browser ?
<[[thufir]]> I'm having trouble installing packages:  http://pastebin.com/AYgZeadJ   I can't install pastebinit because mail-stack-delivery is screwed up.  I tried purge, I tried --configure, I removed /etc/postfix/ and /etc/dovecot/ but no luck.   how do I fix apt?
<popey> Mathisen: yes!
<popey> Mathisen: no idea why, and it was annoying enough that was one reason I switched from it
<Mathisen> popey, okej i guess thats way it should work then
<Pantsu> [[thufir]]: pastebinit sucks anyway
<Mathisen> yeah it is kinda anoying but i like hexchat
<Pantsu> [[thufir]]: https://ptpb.pw/  (it also has a cli client)
<[[thufir]]> Pantsu: perhaps so, but I'd still like to be able to install packages.  It's a fairly new install, just a few days old.  removing /etc/postfix/ and /etc/dovecot/ seem to have really caused some sort of system problem.
<llutz> (quit
<sadmin> hyy
<HakkaH> Q: I upgrade to mysql 5.6 yesterday but the client still says I use 5.5.47 instead of 5.6.28 although I installed mysql-client-5.6 mysql-client-core-5.6 and mysql-server-5.6
<DiamondSword> how to remove a program installed from a .deb file?
<DiamondSword> I can't see it on Software Center.
<cfhowlett> DiamondSword, sudo dpkg -r foo.deb and stop installing random .debs. use the software center.
<ioria> HakkaH, are you on trusty ?
<HakkaH> yes 14.04
<ioria> !info mysql-server trusty
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.47-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 11 kB, installed size 129 kB
<DiamondSword> cfhowlett, dpkg: error: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<DiamondSword> sorry, I'm new to Linux
<ioria> HakkaH, so you should have  5.5.47
<cfhowlett> DiamondSword, what is the package name
<DiamondSword> cfhowlett, touchpad indicator
<DiamondSword> I guess
<HakkaH> I know I upgraded to 5.6 only the server is 5.6.28 but the client seems to still be on 5.5.47
<cfhowlett> do not guess!  paste the package label
<DiamondSword> cfhowlett, touchpad-indicator_1.0.4-0extras14.04.1_all.deb
<DiamondSword> cfhowlett, I don't know package label.
<HakkaH> ubuntu does give a 5.6 package for both server and client it's just not the default one that gets installed
<cfhowlett> DiamondSword, sudo dpkg -r touchpad-indicator
<DiamondSword> cfhowlett, what differs dpkg and apt-get ?
<HakkaH> the server updated nicely to 5.6 however libmysql give me 5.5.47 which should as well be updated to 5.6 when I did "sudo apt-get install mysql-client-5.6 mysql-client-core-5.6"
<cfhowlett> DiamondSword, dpkg doesn't address dependencies.
<ioria> HakkaH,  maybe you have to remove the old version, first
<HakkaH> I did that
<HakkaH> but aparently somewhere it still has something running
<HakkaH> purge mysql-client and mysql-client-core gave not installed
<HakkaH> also specifically a 5.5 gave not installed
<ioria> HakkaH,  find out with dpkg -l | grep mysql-client*
<gerritjan> hello i try to install a theme but i cant see anyway to install it with tweak tool or somting @all because it doesnt show up in the list
<ioria> HakkaH,  and did you run autoremove after the purge ?
<gerritjan> im using gnome 3.16
<HakkaH> yes
<ioria> HakkaH, apt-cache policy mysql-client* | pastebinit
<Razva> is there any way for me to see what commands is executing a user via bash, real-time
<Razva> ?>
<HakkaH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15090958/
<AtuM> Razva, you can try "w"
<Neofrontier> Good Day, How can I record whatever my soundcard is outputting ?
<Neofrontier> ( I have jack running )
<gerritjan> can sombody help me with that
<Razva> AtuM yeah but that will only show what users are logged in, not what they are "typing"
<ioria> HakkaH, looks ok
<AtuM> Razva, so you want a keyboard logger... I have not used one yet..
<HakkaH> yes but phpmyadmin and info.php keeps giving me 5.5.47
<Mathisen> Razva, http://sniffy.sourceforge.net/
<HakkaH> Your PHP MySQL library version 5.5.47 differs from your MySQL server version 5.6.28. This may cause unpredictable behavior.
<gerritjan> i did install it in /usr/share/themes and ~/.themes but tweak util doesnt show it up in the list
<ioria> HakkaH,    apt-cache policy libmysqlclient18 | pastebinit
<HakkaH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15091020/
<HakkaH> there we have it
<EriC^^> Razva: with their knowledge?
<HakkaH> hmm strange it is the latest version they have for trusty there is no 5.6 version of it
<ioria> HakkaH,    right
<HakkaH> so that shouldn't matter then
<ioria> HakkaH,    right
<HakkaH> thanks for helping me out ioria
<ioria> HakkaH,    no problem
<ioria> HakkaH,    mysql-common  is 5.6   or 5.5 ?
<HakkaH> also 5.5.47
<[[thufir]]> I can't open mail, permission denied?  http://pastebin.com/qgKeGurD
<ioria> !info mysql-common-5.6 trusty
<ubottu> mysql-common-5.6 (source: mysql-5.6): MySQL 5.6 specific common files, e.g. /etc/mysql/conf.d/my-5.6.cnf. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.6.28-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 13 kB, installed size 146 kB
<ioria> HakkaH,   this is available
<HakkaH> hmm it seems both are installed
<ioria> HakkaH,   ok
<llutz> [[thufir]]: ls -ld /var/mail
<HakkaH> both common and common5.6 are installed but that shouldn't be a problem
<ioria> HakkaH,   did you reboot after the upgrade ?
<[[thufir]]> llutz: drwxrwsr-x 2 root mail 4096 Oct 21 08:49 /var/mail    chown that directory to mail:mail ?
<llutz> [[thufir]]:nope, its correct
<HakkaH> no I restarted the services
<[[thufir]]> llutz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/735337/   might be related to dovecot or postfix
<ioria> HakkaH,   you got this error ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/443572/how-to-upgrade-phpmyadmin-after-installing-mysql-5-6
<IsPrime> hey guys,I'm trying to install cvs on ubuntu 13.04 and I got stuck on the first step.Can someone help?
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<llutz> [[thufir]]: just re-create the mailbox-file and watch if it will be deleted/changed again later: sudo touch /var/mail/$USER && sudo chown $USER:mail /var/mail/$USER && sudo chmod 660 /var/mail/$USER
<IsPrime> I run sudo apt-get install cvs and it gave the info below
<IsPrime> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/main cvs amd64 2:1.12.13+real-9   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80] Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cvs/cvs_1.12.13+real-9_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80] E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<MonkeyDust> IsPrime  13.04 is dead. or was that a typo and do you mean 14.04
<MonkeyDust> IsPrime  what is the output of   cat /etc/issue
<IsPrime> I see. Thanks a millian
<Jakey3> has anyone installed papyrus for ecplipse on ubuntu 14.04
<Jakey3> i get dependency errors
<Jakey3> http://imagebin.ca/v/2XAZke9qvUYY
<IsPrime> MonkeyDust  a moment please.Let me check
<IsPrime> MonkeyDust Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<PCatinean> Hey guys, is it possible to have from a notebook in ubuntu 14.04 LTS a extra monitor and another on hdmi?
<HakkaH> ioria yes but that doesn't solve it and frankly I do not care about a wrning that much it's just that I thought it would just say 5.6.28
<IsPrime> that was the iso offered by parallel desktop and I wasn't aware of it.
<PCatinean> And have them work in paralel? I'm trying to do that with a dell monitor and samsung TV but when I plug in the tv it gives an error and will not switch on
<MonkeyDust> IsPrime  ok, my advice, backup and install 14.04 ... during install, create a separate /home partition, so you your personal documents and settings are safe
<ioria> HakkaH,   yes, php involved rather than mysql
<llutz> [[thufir]]: if you configure postfix to use dovecot for delivery, you need to setup dovecot as well
<PCatinean> anyone?
<IsPrime> MonkeyDust I'd start now.Actually I'm a newbie,so nothing much on this os.
<IsPrime> MonkeyDust but backup is always a good idea.
<MonkeyDust> IsPrime  partitioning is the hardest part for beginners ... come here for advice
<IsPrime> MonkeyDust that's what I need indeed
<maxvi> anybody know how I can read html (jira report) emails in claws-mail?
<llutz> !info claws-mail-html2-viewer
<ubottu> Package claws-mail-html2-viewer does not exist in wily
<mcphail> MonkeyDust: no need to keep a separate /home partition for these purposes. Just adds needless complexity
<IsPrime> MonkeyDust what's the relatively good version of Ubuntu?
<IsPrime> MonkeyDust I'm doing some exercise on it ...
<MonkeyDust> IsPrime  14.04 if you want long support, 15.10 if you want the latest
<Cem_Nome5> hello
<Cem_Nome5> can anyone help me with an ePSXe problem?
<IsPrime> MonkeyDust thanks for the advice:)
<MonkeyDust> IsPrime  good luck
<EriC^^> Cem_Nome5: what's the problem?
<EriC^^> that's the PS2 emulator right?
<Cem_Nome5> ps1 actually
<Cem_Nome5> everything works just fine
<Cem_Nome5> but the "configure" button for plugins doesnt do anything at all
<EriC^^> how did you install it?
<Cem_Nome5> downloaded it
<Cem_Nome5> I can't find anyone in the web with the same problem as me lol
<EriC^^> did you try the emulator in the repos?
<EriC^^> pcsxr ?
<Cem_Nome5> no
<EriC^^> Cem_Nome5: give it a shot maybe
<Cem_Nome5> I'll try it out
<Cem_Nome5> Im also downloading another ISO
<Cem_Nome5> because the one Im trying to run needs special fix
<Cem_Nome5> that's why I needed to config video plugin
<EriC^^> ah
<Cem_Nome5> Ty EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> np :)
<werner_> hallo an alle
<deem> hi. I'm setting "d-i passwd/make-user boolean false" in my preseed file, but if i boot the installation images it still want's to set up a normal user account. did anything changed in the newer versions of the ubuntu installer?
<NooBuntu> Hi guys
<NooBuntu> I got some issue and I'm looking for some haxors to help me
<MonkeyDust> NooBuntu  this is ubuntu support
<NooBuntu> So I guess I'm in a right place?
<MonkeyDust> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<NooBuntu> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<col> I need some advice. I'm on 10.4. Should I upgrade to 10.10, or wait for 11.4?
<MonkeyDust> col  upgréade to 14.04 or 15.10, the rest of what you say is !eol
<kltrg> Has anyone had an experience with running Adobe Digital Editions under Linux? Or how to work around using it?
<ikonia> kltrg: waste of time even trying
<ikonia> you want adobe, use windows or a mac
<NooBuntu> k, thanks. My problem is that I've mistakenly installed Ubuntu on a C/ alongside with Win7. I made a smaller partition (20gb) first but it has been installed n C and now I cannot use almost 80% of my hard disk space. Question is: Is there a painless way to "save" my OS, clean the mess with the partitions with e.g. format and then put again my ubuntu on a clean pc?
<NooBuntu> as You may guess I am new to linux systems so.. ;/
<hateball> NooBuntu: you can use gparted-live to resize/move your partitions without having to reinstall
<hateball> NooBuntu: That is, run gparted from for instance the Ubuntu install media
<llutz> NooBuntu: make sure to have actual backups before
<ralpheeee> looking to try ubbuntu (15.10)...my question is if i install with luks and lvm can i upg to 16.04 ...
<Nukien> How would one use parted in a script to create a partition of a given size at the *end* of the disk ?  Not knowing the actual size of the disk ...
<Nukien> I want the equivalent of "mkpart -256MiB -1" to make a 256M partition at the *end*
<NooBuntu> I've tried to resize the partition with gpartd but it cannot be done ;(
<hateball> NooBuntu: How so? You cannot do it from your installed OS, it must be done when it is unmounted (hence live media)
<NooBuntu> IC, thanks a lot! :)
<Guest44221> can i get ebook backbox?
<hateball> NooBuntu: but as llutz said, be careful and take backups in case you have valuable data
<NooBuntu> Roger! :) Good day everyone!
<Nukien> Any ideas on creating a partition of a given size at the *end* of a disk ?
<hateball> Nukien: suppose it could be done by parsing fdisk output
<Nukien> Yeah - I'm about to script up a hack using blockdev --getsz or similar
<gmbs> What does this mean?  W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/pub/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Nukien> Was hoping parted was smart enough - it knows about -1 and 100% to mean end of disk ...
<MonkeyDust> !hash
<MonkeyDust> what's the factoid for hash sum?
<sina> hello there
<popey> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sina> anybody there ?
<Guest17268> anybody there ?
<MonkeyDust> gmbs  ^^^
<popey> yes
<Guest17268> dear friends we are sending several emails to ubuntu canonical but they wont answer
<gmbs> Do I need to change mirrors or just wait?
<Guest17268> do you know why ? :(
<popey> Guest17268: about what?
<popey> Guest17268: and to whom
<col> sorry, i meant im on 15.04. Should I upgrade to 15.10  or wait for 16.04?
<popey> col: i would upgrade to 15.10
<popey> (then 16.04 in april)
<col> ok
<MonkeyDust> gmbs  the link is dead
<col> how do i see what video driver im using?
<col> I installed nvidias driver
<col> i need to remove it
<popey> col: glxinfo usually provides copious detail
<col> thank you
<gmbs> MonkeyDust, Ok. Change mirrors. Thanks
<DJones> col: You'd have to upgrade to 15.10 before you can upgrade to 16.04 when that gets released anyway, you can't go directly from 15.04 to 16.04
<popey> well, you can, but we don't recommend it usually  😃
<popey> Guest17268: feel free to pm me about the mails you're sending
<col> and theres no problem with encrypted disks?
<ralpheeee> col: thxs...thats what i was asking...
 * donangello i sell root rdp host domain
<newsrelay> so apearently, most of the worlds goat farmers own ak assult rifles, and aren't terrorists or murderers, but every time they show you a photo of goat farmers, your going to war to further economic slavery for the brittish empire (most of which is despised by most englelanders). What's jeb bush gonna do different? and why are all our presidents CIA\brittishintelligence? How did all the nations of the world all wind up with rectangle flags and brittish pol
<MonkeyDust> newsrelay  wrong channel
<DJones> newsrelay: This is Ubuntu support
<Kartagis> can I upgrade to 16.04 64 bit from 14.10 32 bit?
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  fresh install ... 16.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<Kartagis> :S
<kevc> Is there any news on CVE-2015-7547? Seems nothing on ubuntu security
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-7547)
<Pici> kevc: not yet.
<hateball> Kartagis: You can't (easily) switch architecture regardless of release. And 14.10 is EOL as well
<DJones> Kartagis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6176/how-do-i-upgrade-from-x86-to-x64-without-losing-settings  Basically just suggests backing up, getting a list of packages already installed, then doing a fresh install with same users
<Kartagis> hateball: 14.04, not 14.10
<Kartagis> sorry, I mistyped
<levister> ciao
<hateball> Kartagis: Right. Still, it's backup and clean install you're in for
<levister> !list
<ubottu> levister: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fatal4> Hi
<fatal4> This many users and no action so to speak.
<BluesKaj> fatal4, ask your question to see some action :-)
<fatal4> Lol
<fatal4> Like I said no action here.
<MonkeyDust> fatal4  this is a support channel, not an action channel
<fatal4> Dead
<fatal4> Action as in what ?
<fatal4> I meant no muchnyraffic
 * donangello irc.darkirc.net
<SchrodingersScat> my laptop nic seems to be having errors, but nothing identified by ifconfig as an error, yet my connection to other machines will 'drop' if I'm not actively using it.  Ie, sshfs mount will fail if I mount it then don't traverse in it, or copy files.  If I let it sit for 15 minutes it's dead.  How troubleshoot?
<ikonia> what does the syslog show
<ikonia> are you sure it's at your end - and not the remote end
<ikonia> are you sure it's not power saving kickig in on either side
<MonkeyDust> SchrodingersScat  that's called 'keep-alive'
<ikonia> is it a firewall hitting an idle time out
<SchrodingersScat> ikonia: pretty sure it's not the server side, a remote machine can connect to the same machine indefinitely so long as they're powered on.
<SchrodingersScat> MonkeyDust: K, so I guess my question is why does my laptop not keep alive.  Is this maybe something in ssh_config or sshd_config?
<ikonia> ssh_config is a client connection, -o keepalive
<SchrodingersScat> and the connection fails both ways, a reverse tunnel back to the laptop is also erratic.  k, I'll check for that.
<ikonia> I'd also be looking at any firewalls it passes through
<SchrodingersScat> k, added a keepalive.
<raksh93> hi does anyone here have experience installing gnome on ubuntu using jhbuild?
<fatal4> Whats jbuild ?
<raksh93> its a tool for installing apps
<Xero0042> To setup an SFTP server, all I have to do is install openssh-server, correct?
<fatal4> God you ppl
<fatal4> Answer a damn question.
<raksh93> can anyone help me on this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15092361/
<MonkeyDust> fatal4  sure you want to be here?
<fatal4> Just use apt-get from the terminal
<mark28> :) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<mark28> _:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<mark28> .,:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<mark28> ,:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<mark28> bbl
<fatal4> Wow
<fatal4> That guy was mouthy.
<fatal4> What not to do.
<MonkeyDust> fatal4  ignore him, he's been attacking the channel since he's got a new boyfriend
<deem> hi. I'm setting "d-i passwd/make-user boolean false" in my preseed file, but if i boot the installation images it still want's to set up a normal user account. did anything changed in the newer versions of the ubuntu installer?
<fatal4> Sexy
<fatal4> Hes gay then ?
<fatal4> No answer .....shocker
<Pici> lets move on
<deem> oh. nvm... seems like the installer ignores the whole preseed file oO
<andybrine> Hey Everyone
<andybrine> Quick question, im using gnome calendar and I cant see the settings option. Does anyone know where I can add calendars?
<deem> any idea where the installer caches/saves the preseed file after it got retrieved?
<thresh> Any idea when the updated libc6 packages will land for trusty?
<Pici> thresh: unknown as of yet.
<thresh> Pici: thanks.
<kz_i20me0> Hi all
<user> hey
<fatal4> Trolls in slackware just a heads up
<BalTun>  Hello! I very much need to make SKYPE work to share my desktop environment during the call. Please help!!!
<batnix> Yo dawgs
<batnix> Whays up dawgs ?
<andybrine> Is there any way to delete the default calendar in evolution?
<xangua> BalTun: contact Microsoft to let them know your issue
<Rush2112> Hi guys, I'm running Ubuntu on a laptop that I've repeatedly fucked up. Originally it had Windows 8, then I installed Ubuntu with issues, then tried to wipe and go back to Windows, which failed miserably. I have Ubuntu running now, but it's required for me to plug a thumb drive into my computer and mash Esc when the computer boots up, and then boot from the USB (I can remove the USB afterwards and it works fine). I was hoping someone 
<Rush2112> me figure out why my laptop is so fucky, and if there's a way to restore it to 100% optimization
<teward> Rush2112: not swearing is a good start
<teward> !language | Rush2112
<ubottu> Rush2112: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Rush2112> My bad, I'm used to other channels where that's the norm, I'll try not to be profane.
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: how about you explain whats wrong with your ubuntu
<Rush2112> The thing is that I'm not really sure what's wrong with it, I just know it's not working as well as it could be. Having to boot from USB is a problem, as well as the fact that I get error messages that are seemingly for nothing when I start up. Internet connections may or may not work (I have to just close the laptop lid and open it and hope it fixes itself) as well as things just being weird, I don't know what other way to put it.
<Rush2112> Is there some kind of diagnostic I can run?
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: ubuntu version? is it installed already or are you trying to install?
<jak2000> hi all
<Rush2112> It's installed already, I believe, I just have to boot from USB. I have 14.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: booting from usb is not an ubuntu problem right, but your bios key
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: check the ##hardware channel to enter boot sequence or bios
<Rush2112> I guess so? I don't know much about BIOS, but my version of Ubuntu still doesn't feel right, certain things don't work (I can never install Flash), sometimes downloads don't work through the Ubuntu Software Center, network connections randomly pop in and out. My computer is slow and sluggish ever since I moved to Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: try chromium-browser to play flash
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: wifi or cable?
<Rush2112> wifi
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: wifi chipset?
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: did you check additional drivers section also, if you have best drivers for your system?
<Rush2112> I don't know, my point is that my computer has been performing a lot worse ever since I switched from Windows, and I know Ubuntu itsef isn't a bad platform, so I know there's something wrong with my distribution or installation. Is there a diagnostic I can run to see what's wrong with it?
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: i advise taking one problem at the time to solve
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: sluggish feeling can get caused by several things, so we need to investigate first
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: pastebin sudo lshw -C network and sudo lshw -C video would be a good start
<Rush2112> right, so that's why i was hoping there's a diagnostic I can run to see what's wrong with the system in general
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: you can diagnose in the syslog or dmesg
<Rush2112> Ok, I'm pastebin'ing the results from those sudo commands now.
<Rush2112> http://hastebin.com/agatemonum.sm here is the results for network
<Rush2112> http://hastebin.com/vufikidida.sm and video
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: are you up to date also?
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: try a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Rush2112> ok, doing that now
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: let me know if it upgrades?
<Rush2112> oh, eah it's currently upgrading
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: ok good, please always keep your system up to date as possible
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: after the upgrade: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser preload
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: and reboot
<Rush2112> will do
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: after the reboot, come back and try to detail one problem at time, to solve ok
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: and try your flash sites with chromium
<Rush2112> alright, i'll be sure to do that
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: your getting system errors at boot also?
<Rush2112> i think so but i'll make a note if it happens again when i restart
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: ok good luck
<bingessd> how to use apparmor and enable it??
<lotuspsychje> bingessd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor
<MonkeyDust> bingessd  sudo service apparmor start
<lotuspsychje> bingessd: man apparmor from terminal is usefull also
<bingessd> how to see it's status
<jak2000> hi all how to use, ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096   ?
<MonkeyDust> bingessd  service --status-all
<jak2000> i want use scp command without ask me a password, thanks
<cpaelzer> jak2000: answer already in #ubuntu-server
<guite> Hi everyone, I’d like to install perf, which is supposed to be in package linux-tools-common, but my ubuntu doesn’t want me to install it. It says `linux-lts-utopic-tools-3.16.0-34 : Depends: linux-lts-utopic-tools-common but it is not going to be installed`
<guite> Have you got a quick workaround ? :)
<guite> install -f didn’t do better
<Rush2112> lotuspsychje: I'm at this weird window (my terminal), there's a box that says "Configuring grub-pc", with "GRUB install devices:" underneath. Underneath that are two lines, one of which is "/dev/sda (500107 MB; Hitachi_HTS545050A7E380)", and the other being "- /dev/sda1 (496393 MB /)
<bingessd> is apparmor enabled by default in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !utopic | guite
<ubottu> guite: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: are you still upgrading, or what are you doing now?
<ScMnDak> anyone have MRTG insight?
<jak2000> cpaelzer thanks
<MonkeyDust> guite  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<guite> oh god >_M
<guite> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<guite> >_<
<bingessd> how to use rkhunter to delete suspect files after scan
<Rush2112> lotuspsychje: I was upgrading, and I alt tabbed and did some other stuff. When I came back to check on it, the terminal changed to the box I just told you about
<guite> MonkeyDust: do-release-upgrade tells me there aren’t any upgrade available
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: let it run the upgrade whatever it shows
<MonkeyDust> guite  14.04.3 is ok
<guite> phew \o/
<bingessd> does anyone know of rkhunter
<guite> so now, what should I do
<guite> ?
<Rush2112> ok but its asking me to install GRUB to devices, should i do that?
<MonkeyDust> guite  sudo apt install linux-tools-common   does that give the error?
<guite> yes
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: what does it ask exactly? you had grub running fine before right?
<guite> I don’t remember the command for sending messages to ubuntu-paste
<MonkeyDust> guite  pastebinit
<guite> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15093835/
<Braybaut> guite, use pasterbin
<Rush2112> ok, it says "The GRUB boot loader was previously installed to a disk that is no longer present, or whose unique identifier has changed for some reason. It is important to make usre that the installed GRUB core stays the same..."
<guite> MonkeyDust: thanks :)
<guite> OK in french :(
<MonkeyDust> guite  first: sudo apt update
<guite> and no, there is no error
<guite> I did that already
<MonkeyDust> guite  i speak and read french ok
<guite> good :D
<Rush2112> ok, i ended up telling it to install to whatever, which its doing so now
<lotuspsychje> Rush2112: ok
<guite> MonkeyDust: so, first I have this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15093859/ , then this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15093863/
<guite> MonkeyDust: I did apt-get update before all that
<lilvim> Is Ubuntu 14.04 affected by CVE-2015-7547?
<ubuntugeek9> anyone having issue with installing chrome stable on Ubuntu 15.10
<lotuspsychje> !usn | lilvim
<ubottu> lilvim: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<ubuntugeek9> unable to start gogle chrome
<lotuspsychje> ubuntugeek9: use chromium-browser on ubuntu instead
<ubuntugeek9> chromium works well
<k1l> ubuntugeek9: what exact error?
<lilvim> I have, and it's not listed
<ubuntugeek9> no error
<ubuntugeek9> nothing in syslog
<ubuntugeek9> the icon keeps blinking
<ubuntugeek9> and after 10 seconds stops blinking
<k1l> ubuntugeek9: does it work in guest mode?
<ubuntugeek9> nope
<xangua> ubuntugeek9: did you try a fresh profile?
<ubuntugeek9> i just moved to 15.10 from 15.04
<OerHeks> lilvim, no info on that, seems a redhat/opensuse issue
<ubuntugeek9> it was a fresh install
<k1l> does it work in guest account on your pc?
<lilvim> OerHeks: they mention glibc since 2.9 affected
<ubuntugeek9> no ot does not ork in guest account
<Pici> lilvim: the fix is in-progress currently.
<k1l> ubuntugeek9: remove the " /home/USERNAME/.config/google-chrome/" folder
<lilvim> ok, thanks
<ubuntugeek9> ok
<ubuntugeek9> let me try
<Pici> lilvim: being tested by the developer.  http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-7547.html
<lilvim> Thanks again!
<ScMnDak> if I updated my MRTG config file, how do I stop and restart MRTG to incorporate new changes?
<Pici> OerHeks: see above as well.
<ubuntugeek9> do i remove the folder and re-install chrome
<Guest48968> Hi
<Guest48968> Hello
<Braybaut> hello
<Guest48968> do you know how to install kali on ununtu?
<Guest48968> unbuntu*
<Braybaut> not possible, kali linux is distributions based in Debian
<Braybaut> you can install packages of kali linux in Ubuntu
<Guest48968> can you help me on that?
<Tobias92> I have a deployment of Ubuntu on several machines. Home directories are mounted over NFS. About 3-4 times a week a machine completely locks up and only rebooting will make it responsive. The syslog says "VFS: file-max limit 317907 reached" (or thereabout). I have not been able to identify a single process that uses too many file handles. Does anybody have a suggestion?
<Guest48968> you can install packages of kali linux in Ubuntu can you help me on that?
<k1l> Guest48968: what program do you need?
<Guest48968> really i need them all.
<k1l> ok, that sounds like you will want to use kali anyway, and not ubuntu.
<Myrtti> Braybaut, Guest48968: installing kali apps into ubuntu is calling for trouble, it's not only once I've seen people just end up in an irredeemable mess that can't be fixed
<MarderIII> Tobias: Checked with lsof I presume?
<Myrtti> if you need kali apps, install kali
<k1l> and if you dont know which apps you need, you dont want to mess with an ubuntu install anyway
<Guest48968> about that. when i try to making it into dual boot my usb dont pop up
<Braybaut> Myrtti, if use repository of Kalinux for install packages in ubuntu, it present problems
<lotuspsychje> Guest48968: or install available pentesting apps from ubuntu repos
<Myrtti> Braybaut: yes. I don't understand why you suggested it
<Braybaut> Guest48968, the best is install kali linux in other partitions or use in liveCD
<k1l> Braybaut: stop! dont do that
<k1l> Braybaut: it will mix debian packages with ubuntu ones and will change the lsb_release to kali which breaks ubuntu updates.
<Guest48968> @k1l Unbuntu good in all but im not a fan of it
<Braybaut> Myrtti, ok :)
<Myrtti> Guest48968: then install kali - end of troubles and you get what you want.
<Guest48968> :)
<Braybaut> k1l, I 'm not saying that, the best is install kali linux (distro) not packages of kali linux from repository in ubuntu
<Braybaut> k1l, the best is install Kali linux or use liveCD
<fission6> whats a recommended process manager tool? upstart?
<coffeemug> hi is there an issue with gtx 960 and installation?
<k1l> Braybaut: sorry, missread one word and it looked to me you were suggesting. sorry.
<lotuspsychje> coffeemug: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Braybaut> k1l, although is posible install these packages from repository the ubuntu, example emmmm nmap
<k1l> fission6: upstart for 14.04. since 15.04 its systemd
<coffeemug> oh sorry, um 14.04.3
<Tobias92> MarderIII, sorry I missed your message there. Yes, I did. I even had a script log the top 10 in lsof to a file every minute, that didn't get me any spike. I also found an old post on Stack Overflow which suggested it had something to do with NFSv4, but switching back to NFSv3 didn't make a difference.
<fission6> k1l: whats sudo service nginx stop, is that upscript?
<fission6> that pattern
<lotuspsychje> coffeemug: as your card is pretty new, you could try 15.10 perhaps
<Braybaut> k1l, jejej ok :)
<coffeemug> aah okies thanks lotuspsychje
<Guest48968> Thanks guys just got my other pc going to install kali on it :) Thanks
<k1l> fission6: that is upstart
<Braybaut> Guest48968, excelent =D
<lotuspsychje> coffeemug: or try the daily image from 16.04 see #ubuntu+1
<fission6> thanks k1l
<MarderIII> Tobias92 My bad,didnt type your handle correctly
<thms> Hi. I am using ubuntu server 15, and when installing nginx I get this: http://pastebin.com/raw/GcB3i8Wk
<coffeemug> ok thanks lotuspsychje
<thms> The server is a brand new install, what's wrong with it ?
<k1l> thms: what does systemctl status nginx.service bring you?
<thms> k1l: ho it ails to bind on port 80
<thms> due to apache2 I guess
<thms> Alright
<lokien> hello. how can I get my wacom tablet's led displays to work?
<MarderIII> Tobias92 more likely to be a kernel/module problem. Im not on a linux machine right now, but have seen that error before
<lokien> wacom intuos 4 wl.
<A7681-uest> :) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<lotuspsychje> lokien: can this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom/LatestDriver
<bithon> hello.
<A7681-uest> ..:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<A7681-uest> .,:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<ubuntugeek9> no joy @k1l
<A7681-uest> hi
<A7681-uest> :) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<A7681-uest> .,:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<bithon> i'm trying to compile 4.4.1 on ubuntu and I get ‘-fstack-protector-strong’, and I have all of the required dependacies install
<bithon> it's an error from gcc
<MarderIII> lovely 😕
<lokien> lotuspsychje: thanks, I will try that :)
<Braybaut> bithon, show in pastebin please
<bithon> sure, one second.
<lilvim> Tobias92: You have to reboot the NFS server or the clients? You might have a leak. Since you mentioned home directories. If they're workstations, maybe a browser and it's cache, etc, is opening all those files.
<MoPac> Hello. I'm wondering if there is a way to put some dead space to the left of the launcher icons in Unity7 (whether actual extra pixels or just area on the icons where a click/touch would be ignored?)  With my touchscreen and desktop wall, it's a bit irritating at the moment where the UI doesn't know whether it wants to edge  flip or pick up and move a launcher icon
<Tobias92> MarderIII,　that sounds plausible too. I wish I had a way to diagnose it properly though! I'm not running any special modules (besides maybe a radeon driver?)
<Tobias92> lilvim, it's the clients I have to reboot; the server appears to be doing just fine. Also, we *do* have a local override that limits the amount of filesystem cache available to Chrome, but my first guess is that that could only limit the number of files open, right?
<lilvim> What is output of cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max on the clients?
<Tobias92> lilvim, it's at 317907
<bithon> Braybaut: http://termbin.com/wayt
<lokien> lotuspsychje: it has crashed :(
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: did you try making the icons bigger?
<Tobias92> lilvim, also, "sudo lsof | wc -l" gives me 74744 on a running system, so it's still a ways to go I'd say?
<lotuspsychje> lokien: tryed a reboot?
<angrywombat> is there a decent command line virus scanner i can use? need to scan a windows drive i popped in
<lokien> lotuspsychje: I'll purge it, reinstall, and reboot
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav | angrywombat
<ubottu> angrywombat: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu4 (wily), package size 96 kB, installed size 718 kB
<angrywombat> thanks
<Braybaut> bithon, is error of gcc, it is based in some tuto ?
<lokien> lotuspsychje: still, error. fingers crossed and reboot
<MoPac> lotuspsychje: They're already at 40 or so. The issue isn't their absolute size -- it's that they fill the space all the way to the left of the screen (more or less). So they butt into the edge area that is used for edge flipping to the workspace to the left
<lilvim> Tobias92: can't confirm lsof output will match exactly the numbe you're worried about that
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: not sure then, perhaps play with ccsm and unity tweaking?
<bithon> Braybaut: what do you mean ? yeah the error is coming from gcc obviously
<lilvim> Tobias92: cat /proc/sys/fs/file-nr
<lilvim> The first number in that output is the number of open file handles, the third number is the max
<Tobias92> lilvim, ah, of course; that one's even lower: 36352
<lilvim> Tobias92: https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/5/html/Tuning_and_Optimizing_Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux_for_Oracle_9i_and_10g_Databases/chap-Oracle_9i_and_10g_Tuning_Guide-Setting_File_Handles.html
<bithon> Braybaut: I'm trying to compile kernel on my ubuntu server for my arch linux laptopt
<lilvim> That's a redhat link, but has info that would apply to kernel parameter
<bithon> it compiles fine on laptop but it's too slow
<lokien> lotuspsychje: only two kernel panics! displays still not working.
<lilvim> Tobias92: I would watch that first number and see how it increases, and where it is when you start to see the VFS messages. You can then try killing some processes to see if they clear up?
<bithon> so.. does anyone know why gcc is being a derp
<Tobias92> lilvim, thanks, I'll try that; going to try and get munin on these machines as well so I can automate this
<lotuspsychje> lokien: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<bithon> I installed the latest version from the ubuntu's offical repo
<bithon> or rather the latest one provided by the cannonical
<lotuspsychje> !latest | bithon
<ubottu> bithon: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<MarderIII> lilvim thanks for that link. that knowledge has sunk to far away 😕
<lilvim> Tobias92: you probably read this link too already, but here it is: https://serverfault.com/questions/235059/vfs-file-max-limit-1231582-reached
<lokien> lotuspsychje: I mean.. it is  working properly, besides these displays. and there is no info about them on that page
<lilvim> Tobias92: like you said, could be an NFS locking bug.
<lotuspsychje> lokien: not sure then mate
<Tobias92> lilvim, indeed, I found that one too. Since switching to NFSv3 didn't make a difference, maybe I'll try disable locking (although that sounds like something I don't want to do)
<lokien> lotuspsychje: found something here - http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Wacom_Tablet_Set_Up , I'll try that.
<jgornick> Hey folks, inside an interfaces pre-start stanza, is there a way that I could have a command wait for a particular command to return with an exit code of 0? For example: pre-up for i in {1..60}; do sudo mmcli -m 0 && break || sleep 1; done; Essentially, I want to run the following stanzas until this returns with a status code of 0.
<lokien> lotuspsychje: erm.. it should be in the kernel. from 3.2. eh.
<MonkeyDust> jgornick  better ask in #bash
<bithon> lotuspsychje: sure but that doesn't solve my problem
<jgornick> MonkeyDust: Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> bithon: re-ask your issue here once in a while all in one line, to get it solved
<bithon> sure. i get odd error from gcc when I attempt to compile 4.4.1 from source. i am running ubuntu 14.04 with latest build-essential and all dependancies installed. This is the error I get: termbin.com/wayt
<bithon> what am I doing wrong ?
<lotuspsychje> bithon: whats the reason you dont use gcc version for 14.04?
<bithon> lotuspsychje: I do use the one from build-essential.
<chelo> hi guys, someone who is good on LibreOffice?
<lotuspsychje> chelo: #libreoffice
<chelo> tnx
<musicgeek> Hi, I need assistance installing Ubuntu on a boot drive and using a separate internal drive as storage. I have no idea what do do in terms of partitions, mount points or file systems. I have a 120GB SSD for my boot drive and 1TB hard drive as my storage drive.
<lotuspsychje> musicgeek: use the ubuntu auto partitioning
<lotuspsychje> musicgeek: i would auto partition the ssd for ubuntu, after install you can format your external hd, to whatever you like
<musicgeek> lotuspsychje: is that the option that says install Ubuntu over the existing operating system?
<lotuspsychje> musicgeek: that depends, what you want to do? singleboot? dualboot?
<musicgeek> SIngle boot, I just want to boot Ubuntu off the SSD and use the other internal HDD for mass storage.
<chelo> winblow on same HD?
<lotuspsychje> musicgeek: ok then install ubuntu yes, over the previous Os
<lotuspsychje> musicgeek: and make sure you select your ssd drive as target
<musicgeek> Thanks, will do. Then do i just format the other drive in gparted once the installation is finished?
<lotuspsychje> musicgeek: yes
<musicgeek> Thank you!
<lotuspsychje> musicgeek: wich ssd brand is this?
<musicgeek> Sandisk SSD plus.
<lotuspsychje> musicgeek: ok, before install make sure you have latest firmware on it
<musicgeek> I've already checked with Sandisk SSD dashboard and it has the latest firmware
<lotuspsychje> musicgeek: ok mate, all good and welcome to the ubuntu community
<lotuspsychje> musicgeek: for more boost, install preload also after install
<musicgeek> Thank you again, I will go ahead and install now
<nullx002> hai
<jgcampbell300> anyone around here use scrapy
<MonkeyDust> jgcampbell300  ask your question and wait
<jmg8766> join #physics
<jgcampbell300> I need help with a xpath I cant get right ... /html/body/div[2]/table/tbody/tr[4]/td[2]/table/tbody/tr[1]/td[2]/font[1] Im pretty sure its a problem with tbody but I cant find a refrence to help
<MonkeyDust> jgcampbell300  is that python?
<chelo> yep it is
<MonkeyDust> there's also #python
<jgcampbell300> ahh good thinking
<jgcampbell300> ill ask over there
<manox> why the f**k the greatest linux distro has repository least updated packages???insane ......
<MonkeyDust> manox  language
<MonkeyDust> !latest | manox here's why
<ubottu> manox here's why: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<cortexman> i have a fatal conflict between kde-config-telepathy-accounts and accounts-plugin-google after installing kubuntu
<ricard> Needless clean printer cartridges after filling?
<MonkeyDust> ricard  that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<jgcampbell300>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER jgcampbell300 qheecezrbwjm
<raksh93> hi i am trying to install gnome-calendar on ubutnu 15.10  using jhbuild and it says libsystemd-journal is missing
<raksh93> does anyone know what package this corresponds to in 15.10?
<ioria> !info libsystemd-journal0
<ubottu> Package libsystemd-journal0 does not exist in wily
<ioria> !info libsystemd-journal0 trusty
<ubottu> libsystemd-journal0 (source: systemd): systemd journal utility library. In component main, is extra. Version 204-5ubuntu20.18 (trusty), package size 52 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<xfceone> Auto Ethernet not working how to fix?
<reisio> xfceone: using an ordinary ethernet connection?
<xfceone> pppoe
<xfceone> now
<xfceone> but I tried to connect a wifi router
<xfceone> auto ethernet not connecting
<ioria> raksh93, maybe you need the -dev package
<ioria> !info libsystemd-journal-dev
<ubottu> Package libsystemd-journal-dev does not exist in wily
<ioria> raksh93, nope, sorry
<raksh93> ubottu i couldn't follow. what package am i supposed to install exactly?
<ubottu> raksh93: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raksh93> ioria tried that already doesnt work
<ioria> raksh93, yep
<honigkuchen> I have a fw script in /etc/init.d/firewall.sh and when I edit it and then do service firewall.sh restart it tells me I shall do systemctl daemon-reload but it only works with /etc/init.d/firewall.sh restart and not with service firewall.sh restart
<honigkuchen> what am I doing wrong?
<ioria> !info libsystemd-dev
<ubottu> libsystemd-dev (source: systemd): systemd utility library - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 225-1ubuntu9 (wily), package size 124 kB, installed size 520 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ioria> raksh93, i think has been replaced by libsystemd-dev  , but not sure
<raksh93> ioria i have that installed
<raksh93> this is what i am getting
<raksh93>  libsystemd-journal (libsystemd-journal.pc, required=201)
<Lynoure> Is there an ETA for patch for CVE-2015-7547 for Trusty?
<ioria> raksh93, gnome-calendar is in the repo, anyways
<Pici> Lynoure: its still being worked on. No eta as of yet.
<Lynoure> Pici: Thanks, I guess I'll hang on here till then.
<honigkuchen> where elsewhere could I ask my question? I don't know how I google for it best!
<Pici> Lynoure: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-7547.html also has up-to-date information.
<raksh93> ioria ah, yes. thanks
<ioria> raksh93, no problem
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello everyone. I'm kind of stuck here. My poor computer was subject to a power outage, and now the kernel is panicking on boot. What should I do?
<SonikkuAmerica> (14.04.3, btw)
<EriC^^> SonikkuAmerica: what message does it say?
<SonikkuAmerica> Attempted to kill the idle task
<k1l> SonikkuAmerica: try the older kernel?
<Eightynine> Hi, I'm using Kubuntu 15.10 and it hangs during reboot or shutdown.
<SonikkuAmerica> k1l, OK, I'll give it a go...
<SonikkuAmerica> brb
<honigkuchen> ok I found out that it is about systemd so I ask in #systemd
<Lynoure> Pici: What's "DNE" on that page? My best guess is "does not exist" but the exploit report says "Our initial investigations showed that the issue affected all the versions of glibc since 2.9", so I'm probably wrong.
<jamie1> hey is it possible to install ubuntu on an idiot stick with a zsync iso then update the idiot sticks content via zsync for a testing enviroment?
<Eightynine> What about my problem? It stucks at nmbd. I disabled Plymouth because it was buggy and it's booting in text mode but when I reboot or shutdown it can show blank screen.
<Pici> Lynoure: does not exist.  I'm not sure of the specifics though
<SonikkuAmerica> k1l: Looks like everything's good now
<Lynoure> Pici: ah, got it now. :)
<satinder_> Hi there have any one can can help me ??
<satinder_> I have problem and I want ask
<Lynoure> satinder_: you just type it and ask.
<streulma> I must disable KMS for Radeon X700. If I set nomodeset in grub I get black screen, with radeon.modeset=0 vga=771 screen is garbage. What can I do to disable KMS?
<satinder_> How I can access my ubuntu machine at any where in the world without public ip
<satinder_> is it possible or not ??
<satinder_> please somebody help me
<crayon> has a patch been rolled for cve-2015-7547?
<k1l> crayon: use cve search on ubuntu.com/usn for details
<compdoc> satinder_, you need a domain name
<crayon> so annoying
<richardjs> satinder_, you'll need a machine with a public IP at some point, whether it be a router forwarding to your machine, a server you tunnel to, or whatever
<EriC^^> crayon: that doesn't exist
<chudler> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-7547.html seems that it has not???
<crayon> what do you mean EriC^^ ?
<dreamon> I want to show all (later rm) all files that starts with "-".mp in filename → find /media/music -regex '^[-]*.mp3' -exec echo {}  \; → but this dont work .. why?
<satinder_> richardjs : you mean without public ip I can't do it
<k1l> chudler: crayon last info was its in testings not to break other stuff
<crayon> ty k1l
<crayon> howd you get that status?
<compdoc> satinder_, what makes you think you dont have a public ip?
<satinder_> ??
<k1l> crayon: someone related to the security team told me.
<crayon> tysm
<satinder_> compdoc : yes I don't have
<satinder_> I have a just device ip which is a local address
<richardjs> satinder_ At least as far as I know. It might depend on your setup.
<compdoc> satinder_, you are using a corporate network or something? You dont have your own isp connection?
<satinder_> and that can not be access outside of local network
<satinder_> compdoc : I have just a airtel internet broadband
<satinder_> I have not any public ip
<richardjs> satinder_ You're connecting through some sort of router, then, right?
<satinder_> richardjs : yes I have a airtel modem or a router
<richardjs> satinder_ OK. Under normal circumstances, your router then has a public IP. Past your router is the local network with the local addresses.
<richardjs> satinder_ The normal thing to do is to set up your router to forward what ports you need access to from the public network to your local machine
<satinder_> richardjs : i don't now how I can do that
<richardjs> But your router should have a public IP address. Google "ip address" to see it.
<satinder_> 43.230.174.48
<richardjs> satinder_ Well, unfortunately different routers have different ways of doing it. Try googling your router manufacturer + "port forwarding"
<MonkeyDust> !port
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<richardjs> ^ ty
<satinder_> richardjs  : that is my public ip
<richardjs> (Oh, and you typically want to be a little protective of your public IP. It's somewhat sensitive information.)
<richardjs> (If for nothing else that it points directly to your local network, although if your router is doing its job that should be protected.)
<satinder_> richardjs : what I can do for access it publically
<MonkeyDust> satinder_  do you know what NAT is?
<richardjs> satinder_ see the instructions above related to port-forwarding (http://portforward.com)
<satinder_> MonkeyDust : I don't know
<satinder_> richardjs : with port forwording , I can access my machine anywhere
<satinder_> please
<richardjs> satinder_ Yeah, but there's a few complications. If you're on a consumer ISP plan, your public IP address might change occasionally (like if you restart your router). Also, some ISPs might even block standard SSH (although I've never encountered that).
<MonkeyDust> satinder_  your pc has a public ip address and a local ip address ... NAT 'translates' the public to the local ip address
<satinder_> MonkeyDust and richardjs : according to my knowledge if we buy public ip from vendor then we can access machine anywhere
<satinder_> but i don't buy that public ip
<satinder_> I just type on google what is my public ip
<Eightynine> Please, help me
<satinder_> and google show me
<kjsgss06> satinder_ that is pretty common to buy the public IP so it doesn't change. You should still be able to access your public IP but the risk is that it will change
<MonkeyDust> satinder_  true, it costs money, it's for enterprises etc
<kamil> Hello, when I type two characters in the terminal, it automatically sends the command. Why does it happen?
<satinder_> ok sir you mean which public ip show by google to me
<satinder_> that is access able but that is not static
<MonkeyDust> kamil  it's called autocomplete, saves you typing work
<satinder_> that will be changed
<satinder_> ??
<satinder_> am i right ??
<MonkeyDust> satinder_  your public ip address changes every 24 or 48h hours or so
<kamil> MonkeyDust: how can I turn it off in KDE terminal?
<kjsgss06> satinder_ yes it can be changed. Usually depends on the ISP, sometimes they don't change very often. But if you frequenetly disonnect or shut off the device it may change everytime
<satinder_> MonkeyDust and kjsgss06 : if I buy it then ??
<MonkeyDust> kamil  never tried to truen it off and i don't use kde
<kjsgss06> satinder_ if you buy it it'll remain permanent. That's the service you're paying for among other things
<MonkeyDust> satinder_  contact your ISP if you want to buy ab ip address
<MonkeyDust> an*
<satinder_> ok
<kamil> MonkeyDust: ok then, thanks for showing me what's the issue though, now I just need to find how to switch it off :)
<satinder_> MonkeyDust and kjsgss06 : but before buying it i want to do a experiment first
<kjsgss06> satinder_ the company I work for charges a one time fee of 500USD for a static IP addres
<satinder_> access my machine remotely
<satinder_> with my current dynamic public ip
<satinder_> so please you guys help me
<kjsgss06> satinder_ that's largerly going to depend on your equipment or router. It can often be found under PAT (port address translation) or NAT (network address translation)
<satinder_> ok
<kjsgss06> satinder_ I'd google the manufacturer of your router to see what the instructions are
<satinder_> any tutorial
<MonkeyDust> satinder_  yes, on portforwarding;com
<MonkeyDust> .com
<satinder_> ok
<satinder_> thanks sir :)
<BarnacleBob> is there an update for CVE-2015-7547 in 14.04 yet?
<kamil> Ok so I tried using Konsole, Eterm and Uxterm and every emulator sends a command after typing two characters, making me unable to use VPCS...
<sweeper_> hi. my (l)ubuntu 14.04 has been swapping for the last 20 minutes and does not react to mouse / keyboard input. the hard disk is running. what can i do?
<crayon> no
<MonkeyDust> sweeper_ hard reboot (button) and turn off swap
<sweeper_> is there a chance of data corruption if i just turn it off now?
<reisio> BarnacleBob: can always build it yourself
<reisio> BarnacleBob: which one must do from time to time anyway
<baizon> BarnacleBob: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-7547.html
<reisio> sweeper_: what makes you think it's swapping?
<BarnacleBob> baizon, ah thanks for that
<BarnacleBob> reisio, heh, i think i can wait before i update 300 instances
<sweeper_> reisio the ram was quite full and i was closing some tabs before. what else could make it so unresponsive with HD activity?
<reisio> full ram you say? :D
<grubig> hello
<reisio> ho grub
<reisio> hi, even
<mahesh> there is any command to know about running processes and to know its pid
<reisio> pgrep, ps
<bekks> mahesh: Oh, there are, quite a few.
<reisio> ^
<grubig> i want to add i915.preliminary_hw_supprt=1 to grub. i think it should come where the UUIDs are listed. /etc/default/grub does not contain such info. Must I add it to /boot/grub/grub.cfg to add that line permanently?
<MonkeyDust> mahesh  ps -e
<sweeper_> i know the behavior from my other older ubuntu install, but there the swapping finishes after a few minutes at most, reisio
<mahesh> monkeydust i used echo $$ ..but iam not able to find which pid that was
<mahesh> bekks yes please tell me
<reisio> grubig: you can always add it to grub.cfg for a test, and once you're sure which line, figure out how to add it more elegantly
<reisio> sweeper_: how much ram you got?
<reisio> sweeper_: how much swap?
<bekks> mahesh: reisio just told you.
<kamil> Any tips about my issue? It's very urgent, I need to get VPCS working in like under half an hour and I'm stuck with that dumb bug
<grubig> reisio: why do i need "elegance" ?
<sweeper_> reisio: on this machine 3gb ram, 1,5gb swap
<mahesh> bekks it is showing command not found
<bekks> mahesh: When typing what?
<mahesh> bekks pgrep
<reisio> grubig: dunno, why?
<bekks> mahesh: then try "ps"
<mahesh> ps is working fine
<reisio> grubig: what you need is a solution to Ubuntu automatically updating grub.cfg
<MonkeyDust> mahesh  what are you trying to do or find out
<reisio> to which there is, at least: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom_Menu_Entries
<grubig> reisio, so if i added it to grub.cfg it wont be permanent?
<krobzaur> hello all! Does anyone know if there is a bug fix for the inability to resize fat32 filesystems in gnu parted/gparted for 14.04?
<grubig> this is what my grb contains, but it doesnt seem to work, that line GRUB_DEFAULT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.preliminary_hw_support=1" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<mahesh> monkeydust : i wanted to know info about resource limits
<reisio> grubig: not on Ubuntu, no it wouldn't be
<jamie1> hey i am trying to create a bootable idiot stick, i formated it to ext4 and when i pull up the startup disk creator it says there is 0 space free on it, and when i try to click the erase button to make it so i can flash it to the drive it gives me https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8859951
<mahesh> in iphone if we set date as 1st jan 1970 after rebooting the iphone is not working ..why like that ..any bugs or?
<Bingo_> Hi
<grubig> reisio: WHAT WOULDNT BE ON uBUNTU? that line working here? will it work if i add it in grub.cfg?
<sweeper_> what can that computer do for almost 40 minutes now? hard drive is still running
<reisio> grubig: you can alter grub.cfg all you want, but Ubuntu changes it when you update grub
<reisio> grubig: for other solutions, see the custom entries link I gave
<reisio> Bingo_: hi
<Bingo_> Live DVD install 14.04LTS, from try.. put Ubuntu on side by side with 10.  But, the install used wubi, and it broken.
<grubig> reisio: so everytime there is a new kernel is installed, ubuntu changes grub.cfg back after the restart i assume?
<Bingo_> So, Windows won't run wubildr.mbr
<reisio> grubig: before, I would think
<MonkeyDust> sweeper_  hard reboot, then troubleshoot what went wrong
<grubig> reisio, thanks, so where is the file i have to edit to have a permanent i915.preliminary_hw_supprt=1 for my graphics, do you know?
<sweeper__> I've waited for 40 minutes now, seems like the swapping (or whatever it is) will not end. is there a graceful way to shut it down?
<Bingo_> I got a look at my problem for two weeks, and wonder what would happen if I could point windows 10 only at grub2
<MonkeyDust> !reisub | sweeper__ try this
<ubottu> sweeper__ try this: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Bingo_> u want see my paste @ ?
<sweeper__> thanks, it rebooted MonkeyDust
<Bingo_> First, I am upset.  The installer did this from the live ISO.. now I dunno what to do best
<MonkeyDust> sweeper__  after login, open a terminal and type   sudo swapoff -a ... not sure yet if swap was the problem, but this way, you're more at ease
<dsockwell> Is Ubuntu planning to drop a patched glibc? Debian already has theirs - https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2015-7547
<sweeper__> MonkeyDust: thanks, but what happens if I run out of RAM without swap?
<MonkeyDust> sweeper__  let's find out
<Pici> dsockwell: at last check, it was still being worked on: http://ubottu.com/y/cve20157547
<MonkeyDust> sweeper__  how much RAM is there
<sweeper__> 3gb MonkeyDust
<guest-gDqIgv> gklsdngklsd
<cristian_c> hello
<dsockwell> Pici: thank you
<cristian_c> I've to convert a sysv/upstart daemon to a systemd service
<dsockwell> i was afraid someone did the same thing i did and assume it's GHOST from exactly 1 year ago with the same headlines
<grubig> or do i have to run sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> I've read the migration documentation but I need to get information about some field values of the .service file
<Bingo_> finally flavors got on the page.
<streulma> hello
<Bingo_> WHY is wubi in the iso at all ?
<streulma> where can I download fglrx-legacy ?
<cristian_c> I need to know what value to use in Type= field and what value in After= field
<popey> Bingo_: it's just a simple bootstrap now
<cristian_c> Any ideas how to retrieve these?
<MonkeyDust> cristian_c  there's also #upstart
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust: ok
<Bingo_> popey, my win10 wont chainload wubibldr,mbr so I have a black screen, says to escape.. then efi to choose what to start up
<Bingo_> BootResults saying wubi broke
<MonkeyDust> wubi?
<Bingo_> mm hm
<MonkeyDust> Bingo_  avoid wubi
<sweeper__> btw. maybe someone can add to ubottu that REISUB should be keyed in slowly.
<Bingo_> mm hmm too late the iso did this
<dax> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<MonkeyDust> !wubi > Bingo_
<ubottu> Bingo_, please see my private message
<ioria> cristian_c,   https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Packaging:Systemd
<dax> !sysrq =~ s/, in succession,/ slowly, in succession,/
<Bingo_>  what?
<Bingo_> MonkeyDust - yea, well.. whatta i need to do? I didn't do this, the iso did it
<Bray90820> Does ubuntu need a /boot
<MonkeyDust> Bingo_  did what? wubi is a windows application
<sweeper__> thanks
<Bingo_> I ran the install from in the cd. that was done.  then on using win10, I selected ubuntu from the choices, and it won't run wubildr.mbr
<lkjtre> Rww
<ivan_on_trac> I have very large dead.letter file (37G). You can disable this file? Or set up a rotation for this file?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: yeah
<MonkeyDust> Bingo_  no, insert the cd, reboot, select the boot device (F12 or so)
<dax> lkjtre: yes?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: I have herd some people don't run a /boot anymore
<Bingo_> I have tried to run the try-live, and it works.  Do I re-install ubuntu again with the iso to fix win10?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: why not?
<MonkeyDust> Bingo_  whatg was your initial question, what brings you here
<bekks> Bray90820: It may be not needed nowadays, but it simplifies a lot if things.
<Bray90820> Does /boot need to be a primary partition?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: are you talking about a separate boot partition, or just without the actual /boot dir?
<reisio> excluding U/EFI requirements, GNU/Linux doesn't care about partition type
<Bingo_> win10 won't load ubuntu14.04, I get a black screen with the problem text, so I escape, and the EFI lets me select which OS.  So, wubi is broken
<Bray90820> EriC^^: a secret boot partition
<MonkeyDust> Bingo_  yes, wubi is to be avoided, don't use it, install ubuntu on its own partition
<Bingo_> Monkey, I did not install ubuntu, the CD iso did it
<Bray90820> EriC^^:A SEPRET boot partition
<MonkeyDust> Bingo_  in windows, delete wubi and then reboot from the live cd
<Bray90820> separate
<MonkeyDust> Bingo_  so you don't need windows anymore
<Bingo_> ur, sayin' to install again ??
<Bray90820> Finally it's spelled right
<EriC^^> Bray90820: yeah a separate boot partition isn't needed, and it doesn't have to be primary
<QiBE> can i ask  something ?
<EriC^^> sure
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Can I remove it after ubuntu is installed?
<dsockwell> QiBE: just ask next time
<MonkeyDust> Bingo_  wubi is a pseudo installaion, it's a windows app, you didnt install ubuntu yet
<QiBE> okay
<EriC^^> Bray90820: yeah, but ubuntu doesn't make one anyways, it puts /boot on the root partition, unless you use LVM
<QiBE> Is it possible to setup a privat channel on the xchat so my friend can talk ? just asking
<Bray90820> EriC^^: So the one I created isn't even being used?
<QiBE> *private
<EriC^^> Bray90820: you manually partitioned?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: I did
<Bingo_> Monkey, so you tell me, to remove wubi.. then put the Unity cd in the drive to boot it, and install from the cd again?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: then it's being used
<squinty> ls
<Somelauw> When having an external screen connected, how to get the sound out of the external screen not the laptop?
<QiBE> so :I ?
<Bray90820> Then I'll just reinstall ubuntu without the /boot it's not a big deal
<OerHeks> QiBE, sure, read about it https://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/ old but still valid
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Thanks for your helo
<Bray90820> Help
<EriC^^> Somelauw: settings > sound choose the external screen maybe
<EriC^^> Bray90820: np
<MonkeyDust> Bingo_  'again'? is ubuntu already on it's own partiton, without going via windows? if so, why are you still using wubi?
<QiBE> thx
<Bingo_> ubuntu 14.04 is installed cas It runs from the hard drive, but windows wont load it cas windows can't find, or use wubildr.mbr
<MonkeyDust> Bingo_  you want windows to use the installed ubuntu?
<Bingo_> Monkey, I have a paste ... up already.. of my bootloader
<faern> Hi, I'm sorry if I'm person number one million to ask this today, but will there be a fix for CVE-2015-7547 in the repos soon?
<MonkeyDust> Bingo_  you use OR windows OR ubuntu, not both
<MonkeyDust> Bingo_  ok, paster the url here
<faern> Regarding the neews here: https://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.de/2016/02/cve-2015-7547-glibc-getaddrinfo-stack.html
<faern> news*
<Bingo_> yea , not both.. but win10 wont start.. let me select, and chainload ubuntu
<Pici> faern: its being tested, I don't have an eta yet.
<OerHeks> faern, see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-7547.html
<faern> Pici: Ok. Thank you for the info!
<MonkeyDust> Bingo_  are you struggling with grub?
<Bingo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14673246/
<MonkeyDust> Bingo_  ok, that makes it clear ... sda3 is the culprit ... have never seen that, tho
<QiBE> I still don't know how and that on https://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/ is for me very confusing
<MonkeyDust> Bingo_  now you know why nobody likes wubi
<Pici> QiBE: Please use #freenode for questions about this irc network.
<Bingo_> Oh ye, But it used to be okie.
<QiBE> FOR AND HOW TO USE FREENODE
<dsockwell> screaming won't help.
<QiBE> i know : /
<Pici> QiBE: You're in #ubuntu right now. As I said you need to /join #freenode for help about the freenode network.
<EriC^^> Bingo_: do you have a windows cd?
<ralpheeee> q
<Bingo_> MonkeyDust, I see where I cannot re-install grub2, cas that would kill win10.  So, I think I will follow what you said... Yes I have recovery and can get a usb stick also for windows10.
<QiBE> one part of brain : aha okay gana try that  /  other part of the brain : what ????
<Bingo_> EriC^^  I have the set of disk made by win10
<OerHeks> QiBE, join #freenode for setting up a private channel
<EriC^^> Bingo_: put it in the pc and go to startup repair
<EriC^^> or command prompt then type bootrec /fixmbr
<QiBE> gana try i just type /join #freenode
<Bingo_> EriC^^ what will happen?
<EriC^^> it'll fix the win10 boo
<EriC^^> t
<Bingo_> Uh, well windows boots. Ubuntu boots.  Just that windows wont chainload ubuntu
<EriC^^> windows can't chainload ubuntu i think
<EriC^^> that's just for wubi
<Bingo_> Oh, and I have to select ubuntu on the efi page, and again with grub2 that asks what to load.
<EriC^^> Bingo_: you dont get grub if you dont do that?
<Bingo_> I select the OS. wubi wont load from win10.. or corrupt/broken, so the work around is escape to efi, select os in firmware
<cristian_c> ioria: ok, Il'll try 'simple' in place of 'forking' in the 'type' field
<EriC^^> Bingo_: when the pc boots what do you get if you let it run
<Bingo_> Then grub asks what to load
<cristian_c> ioria: in WantedBy field , I'll try multi-user.target
<reisio> Bingo_: they say wubi is about as unreliable as you have found
<Bingo_> the pc will give me a screen asking which to run, select.
<ioria> cristian_c,   what's that daemon about ? what it is ?
<Bingo_> if not, 30 secs.. win10 runs
<EriC^^> you mean win10 or wubi?
<cristian_c> ioria: but I don't see information about 'After=' filed in that page
<Bingo_> win10
<cristian_c> ioria: html2pop3
<cristian_c> .sh
<Bingo_> it a blue page with two options
<EriC^^> Bingo_: ok, gotcha
<cristian_c> ioria: I used it veey well before 15.04
<EriC^^> Bingo_: do you want grub to show up instead and choose win or ubuntu from there?
<Bingo_> then since won't work ubuntu.. i get a black page says the wubildr thing can't boot
<Bingo_> So, I hit escape, choose os f9, and grub opens for me to select ubuntu, or windows
<MonkeyDust> Bingo_  my advice, boot inso windows and delete wubi form the installed programs ... then reboot into 'real' ubuntu
<EriC^^> yeah definitely remove wubi from windows from the remove/uninstall programs list
<Bingo_> what about all that advice given in the pasted stuff?
<EriC^^> Bingo_: do you want to get grub when the pc boots without pressing f9?
<Bingo_> yes, if windows10 won't load ubuntu like it always used to, then it should load grub2
<EriC^^> no, i mean when the pc boots, you get grub, then you can choose windows or ubuntu from there
<Bingo_> well, windows is my primary branded hp computer
<nuno_nunes> Bingo_, my pc is working in ubuntu 14.04 in UEFI mode
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> i don't install for wubi
<Bingo_> A broken Wubi has been detected. Please fix it this way: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Cannot_boot_into_Ubuntu
<Bingo_> but it don't tell what to do...
<OerHeks> remove wubi, it won't work with win10
<EriC^^> wubi won't work with wubi
<craysiii> but does it work with wubi?
<UusiRmr> hey guys, I have been trying to remove the default channels in gnome videos/totem but couldn't find anything online.. Is there a way to do that, or are the channels hardcoded into the program?
<Bingo_> Wubi only changes the Windows bootloader.
<DiamondSword> hello people .. I have a question about partitions .. I read about it, some says make it just root and swap, and some says make it root, swap and home partitions. home partition is like D drive and where root is C drive ?
<wiz> has ubuntu's glibc package been patched yet?
<DiamondSword> which one do you recommend? root, swap, home
<EriC^^> DiamondSword: sort of, it has the user / personal stuff
<EriC^^> i'd just root + swap
<soLucien> hello guys ! Does anyone know how to set up a static IP for an interface with network-manager?
<soLucien> i want interface eth0 to have a certain IP address
<stephane_> Hello. Using Ubuntu 16.04 development branch I have a persistent bug which occurs on long X sessions.
<Bingo_> < no expert.. but ubuntu install will give root, home install with a swap part
<DiamondSword> EriC^^, when you do root and swap, where do you keep your personal staff? where do you install programs?
<MonkeyDust> DiamondSword  linux does not use C and D ... yes you can create a separate /home partition for your personal files and settings
<EriC^^> !+1 | stephane_
<craysiii> im putting /home on a seperate drive for 16.04 >:D
<EriC^^> !ubuntu+1 | stephane_
<ubottu> stephane_: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<stephane_> Ah, ok thanks.
<UusiRmr> DiamondSword: home partition is like the user directory on Windows,  the one at C:\Users, so if you ever want to reinstall linux, you won't have to move around the documents etc
<EriC^^> DiamondSword: it's also in /home except that it's just part of the whole root partition
<stephane_> Thanks EriC^^ ubottu .
<littlebear> soLucien, try the stuff at /etc/network/ and you can write a ifcfg.eth0 i think
<Bingo_> As such, at least, I... cannot access /root on my own pc..
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you do not do that
<Bingo_> nut even when I su
<ikonia> fire up the network manager gui/interface
<soLucien> as far as i know, editing /etc/interfaces will set a static IP for me, but wouldn't that also prevent network-manager from managing internet connections ?
<soLucien> i don't have a gui for this
<ikonia> you do
<Bingo_> ye u do
<soLucien> there is no x-stuff installed on this
<ikonia> there is an ncurses interface
<ikonia> and  comamand line
<EriC^^> ikonia: what ncurses interface?
<Bingo_> net.. man
<ioria> cristian_c,   already tried this ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15095876/
<ikonia> nwadmin-curses
<soLucien> "the program startx is not installed"
<ikonia> something like that
<ikonia> you do'nt need start X
<ikonia> there is a command line interface for network manager
<soLucien> great
<soLucien> apt-get install nwadmin-curses ?
<ikonia> no
<Bingo_> .. i just read that today, in Linux for Dummies
<ikonia> research, no blind type
<EriC^^> i couldn't find anything like nw*curses or nw*admin
<EriC^^> there's wicd-curses but that's for wicd i guess
<ikonia> hang on I'll see if I can find it
<ikonia> or the gnome applet works great
<soLucien> there's this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkAdmin
<ikonia> I never use it
<soLucien> but it;s gui
<ikonia> as the command line interface is good
<supermassiv> hi, does anyone know how to apt-get install only the ubuntu-specific version of something? example, installing nginx right now doesn't create sites-enabled/sites-available, but it probably will again in a couple days
<Bingo_> set ip in the ip place
<Ben64> supermassiv: that doesn't make sense, if you have ubuntu and you didn't mess with the repositories, you'll only install ubuntu stuff with apt-get
<supermassiv> hmm.. why would it create sites-enabled/sites-available in /etc/nginx 5 days ago but not today?
<supermassiv> i've had this issue before and it resolved itself the next day
<ivali> Hello, what is the proper way to deal with very old bugs? Just reply to them or open a new one?
<supermassiv> the only difference is 5 days ago it was 1.8.1-1~trusty and today it is 1.8.1-1~trusty0
<Bingo_> Note that LVPM and the attached wubi-move-to-partition script only work on older releases, 8.04 or earlier, which are no longer supported. There are still many references to these, but they will not work on current Ubuntu releases.
<reisio> ivali: you can reply to them
<reisio> ivali: personally I would give up on a very old bug, and fix it myself, or circumvent it in some other way (replace the software/hardware, etc.)
<reisio> it's all free software
<reisio> no need to wait for someone else to fix it
<GO6L3P90> Hey
<Bingo_> don't think can fixor wubi under win10 tho.
<reisio> how many OSes do you need, anyway, Bingo_?
<reisio> GO6L3P90: heyo
<Bingo_> 3
<GO6L3P90> Anyone has dualboot ubuntu+windows?
<ivali> GO6L3P90, i have.
<Bingo_> like to try beos, but, i use 14.04 and win10. I would like to put a seperate ubuStudio on it
<GO6L3P90> What are the steps to install Ubuntu (dual) on windows machine
<GO6L3P90> Can I lose data?
<Bingo_> G06L3P90 - avoid WUBI at all costs
<t-revor> Use a virtual machine if possible
<soLucien> ikonia any luck
<soLucien> ?
<ikonia> soLucien: any luck with what ?
<OerHeks> GO6L3P90, if you don't have a backup of your data, it is not important.
<GO6L3P90> Ok
<t-revor> GO6L3P90: What version of Windows do you have?
<GO6L3P90> 7
<t-revor> GO6L3P90: Here's a related thread from the Ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2277596
<soLucien> you said there's a command line for the network manager
<soLucien> i think i've found it
<soLucien> nvcli
<soLucien> nmcli
<GO6L3P90> Thx
<ikonia> soLucien: thats the commandline interface
<ikonia> I told you that earlier
<t-revor> GO6L3P90: No problem
<Bingo_> eh, if there was mandatory for all commercial software to have three code versions when you bought it, then why have windows at all.
<OerHeks> !who | Bingo_
<ubottu> Bingo_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Bingo_> ok.
<crayon> is there an eta for an upstream patch for this glibc nonsense
<reisio> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-7547.html
<faern> crayon: It's in testing I've been told.
<reisio> many of those were red 'needed' only minutes ago
<faern> crayon: I asked one hour ago and then they could not give an ETA
<crayon> so annoying
<crayon> is it being tracked on laundpad at all?
<OerHeks> crayon, annoying? patch is out, so hold your breath :-D
<OerHeks> ( for testing )
<SirQiBE> join #freenode
<reisio> SirQiBE: make me
<Khaotic> anyone else having issues with shortcuts being saved betwee reboots
<cfedde> shortcuts?
<cfedde> symbolic links? command aliases?
<SirQiBE> no sorry i forgot / at the "/join"
<reisio> SirQiBE: oh I know :p
<musicgeek> Hi, my second hard drive in my system that I want to use for storage shows a key icon in gparted on the only partition, what does this mean?
<TheJoker97> Ciaoo
<TheJoker97> list!
<Bingo_> Question: what happens if I remove C:\ubuntu ?
<k1l> Bingo_: nothing. thats not a real setup
<Bingo_> So do the wubi uninstall ?
<Bingo_> Removing wubildr and directory ubuntu won't kill windows10 ?
<Shibe> guys
<Shibe> i cant build kernel on ubuntu
<Shibe> ln: target ‘./debian/tmp/lib/modules/4.2.0-pf3/source’ is not a directory
<Shibe> make deb-pkg doesnt work
<OerHeks> Shibe, debian kernel ?
<Shibe> OerHeks: trying to build myself
<Shibe> make modules_install doesnt work and make deb-pkg doesnt work
<Shibe> I tried make-kpkg too
<Shibe> didnt work either
<Shibe> i've been trying to build this since almost a week now
<k1l> Bingo_: you did a wubi install on windows? :/
<OerHeks> Shibe, join #debian for that?
<Shibe> OerHeks: ok
<k1l> Bingo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation
<Bingo_> Apparently k1l
<Bingo_> yes k1l , that. will removing dir and files and that recommended action kill windows mbr/or uefi whatever?
<turia12> i did sudo apparmor_status but is it active
<k1l> Bingo_: i dont know. maybe you need to run the windows repair cd/usb after that. i suggest not to use wubi since years since its a mess.
<turia12> it says 21 profiles are loaded.
<turia12> 21 profiles are in enforce mode.
<turia12> is apparmor active
<Bingo_> Yes, a mess.  I think what I will do is have a USB at my side, and a repair disk. (I have several windows made) then remove all wubi stuff under windows, and boot the ubuntu live cd
<musicgeek> I'm trying to create a steam library folder on my second internal hard drive, but it says that the drive doesn't have read/write permissions. I tried formatting it to fat32 which gave me the ability to set read/write permissions, but now steam says I need execution permissions.
<Ben64> musicgeek: don't use fat32
<musicgeek> What should I use? I can't set read/write permissions with ext4
<Bingo_> musicgeek that is your sole pc
<Ben64> musicgeek: yes you can
<musicgeek> I tried setting it but the option to do it is greyed out. It says the owner of the drive is root.
<Bingo_> :}
<Ben64> yeah, so come back in here once you got the partition set up
<Bingo_> mm, this why mine says I can't access my files
<musicgeek> I already have a partition set up, I just can't set permissions when it's formatted to ext4 for some reason.
<rashi-dido> Is this the proper forum to ask for ubuntu help?
<Bingo_> mm, cause of that stupid wubi
<turia12> service apparmor status looks same whether i stop or start it. how do i know it's active or not like ufw firewall which has clear o/p
<Ben64> musicgeek: you can!
<turia12> is apparmor active it looks the same whether i stop and start it.
<Ben64> musicgeek: come back here when you have ext4 and ask for help with that
<k1l> !ask | rashi-dido
<ubottu> rashi-dido: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bingo_> turial2 - is apparmor a process, open console and type the word top
<musicgeek> Ben64: The option to do it is literally greyed out, I already told you that I have it formatted to ext4. I'll upload some sceenshots to imgur and link them.
<Ben64> musicgeek: you told me you have it as fat32
<ralpheeee> trying to install ubutnu 15.10 net-install lvm/encryption....install process works ...when i boot grub loads and all i get is a black screen with flashing line with something with 22 write error (sorry for the very vague error msg)
<rashi-dido> I recently upgraded to 15.10 and now my Dell monitor is sporatically pixelating.
<musicgeek> Ben64: I now have it formatted to ext4, what I mean to say was that it did that whe  it was formatted to ext4. I now have it formatted to ext4 again.
<rashi-dido> Is there an issue with interfacing with such item in the 15.10 version of ubuntu?
<Ben64> musicgeek: ok, where is the partition mounted
<musicgeek> Ben64: you mean the path, right?
<Ben64> yes
<musicgeek> Ben64: media/username
<Ben64> well that's not correct, please pastebin the output of "df -h"
<musicgeek> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/pKzSEHZq
<Ben64> sudo chown -R administrator /media/administrator/Storage
<musicgeek> Ben64: Okay, I did that. Should I now have full ownership of the drive?
<Ben64> yep
<musicgeek> I'll try it now, thanks
<musicgeek> Ben64: It worked, thank you so much dude
<Bingo_>  to download from a pastebin, what I put there, as text, ubuntuOne is asking me to log-in ?
<LazyBones_> k, lo all
<LazyBones_> screenmode doesnt save between reboots, why for?
<LazyBones_> the fix says to type sudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart, however this file is blank? im sposed to be finding lines an editing..
<LazyBones_> (lubuntu)
<jushur> is it possible to make the top bar look like on the login screen?
<bprompt> LazyBones_:   "screenmode doesnt save between reboots"  what does that mean?
<Bingo_> Wish me luck removin' Wubi an tryin to get a Grub2
<_liam> Hi - Trying to get networking.service working instead of NM.  Can anyone help?  Seem unable to 'enable' it...
<Bingo_> TY for ur considerable help, and I will be.. back.
<LazyBones_> well, im glad you asked, say default is 1920 x 1200 and i want 1200 x 720, when i set and save, it tells me its saved, however after ai reboot the machine, its back to 1920 x 1200
<craysiii> does anyone know of a channel for pulseaudio
<_liam> systemctl is-enabled networking.service = disabled, regardless of how much 'enabling' I do!
<jushur> _liam: check the logs
<_liam> jushur: systemctl start networking.service works and status looks healthy
<_liam> I'm a bit lost with 15.10 / systemctl.  Which logs?
<_liam> fyi, I've just upgraded from 14.04 and I think *a lot* is broken :(
<xangua> _liam: you upgrade directly from 14.04 to 15.10?
<_liam> well, I kind of broke everything and ran apt-get upgrade / apt-get -f upgrade / apt-get dist-upgrade and a bit of dpkg -i --force-overwrite for good measure.
<xangua> Is that a yes or no?
<_liam> xangua: sorry, that's a yes
<xangua> _liam: then yes, it's pretty much broken
<_liam> xangua: I even have the evidence :)  The question I'm looking for help on is:  how can I enable networking.service to load on boot if systemctl enable networking.service ignores me?
<_liam> is this a clue? networking.service is not a native service, redirecting to systemd-sysv-install
<xangua> _liam: what do you mean you have proof? Did the update manager suggested the upgrade or did you manually edited you're source file? Either way I suggest you to backup and reinstall
<xangua> S/you're/your
<bprompt> LazyBones_:    I'd try to do it, from a root session, maybe it's just permissions
<ralpheeee> trying to install ubutnu 15.10 net-install lvm/encryption....install process works ...when i boot grub loads and all i get is a black screen with flashing line with something with 22 write error (sorry for the very vague error msg)/quit
<_liam> update manager happily suggested the upgrade and failed miserably after half installing a bunch of packages.  The *proof* is the last couple of days of apt-get -f upgrade....
<_liam> it seems pretty simple what I'm trying to do but I don't know systemd...
<_liam> or have I gone down the wrong track entirely and need to redefine the interfaces / br0 in systemd config files instead?  I'd rather avoid this if possible...
<LazyBones_> bprompt: thanky , can i get one of them from the desktop or to i need to reboot into something? :)
<bprompt> LazyBones_:     well, reboot to check I'd think
<OerHeks> yay, updates http://imgur.com/we4p0tP
<OerHeks> brb
<elementary> hi there
<udn> hello guys
<LazyBones_> bprompt: scuse my ignorance, but would that be from the recovery console thingy?
<udn> do you can recommend me a easy to use editing software for ubuntu?
<udn> do you can recommend me a easy to use editing video software for ubuntu?
<elementary> pls, give me an advice... if I have 32gb of DDR must I use the swap partition or not?
<xangua> udn: editing what?
<udn> vidoe
<udn> video
<udn> i have a video
<udn> i want cut
<udn> it
<elementary> or maybe I can set onlu 2 or 4 gb for swasp partition
<k1l> udn: please dont be annoying with spamming that lines.
<k1l> elementary: better ask elementary support how much ram their OS will use and if it needs a swap
<elementary> k1l, this's based on Ubuntu 14
<elementary> Elementary is just like DE
<k1l> !elementary | elementary
<ubottu> elementary: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<k1l> ask them, thanks
<bprompt> LazyBones_:    hmmm nope, run the system settings applet, using a sudo, so it has root permissions, I"m assuming the issue may be  hmmmm  I use LXDE, not lubuntu though... and my DM is kde... so I assume  it may just be a setting overriding it at /etc/X/   a .conf file or such, which requires root permissions
<LazyBones_> ubotto seen druidpoet
<elementary> ubottu, this is not about elementary distro, thi's about linux concept
<elementary> must I use swap or not
<elementary> with 32gb of mem
<k1l> elementary: if its about linux concept then ask in ##linux .
<xangua> udn: open shot is one, but in this case you'll have to try yourself and see what fits you better
<udn> gracias xamindar
<udn> gracias xanadu_
<udn> gracias xangua
<udn> :D
<xamindar> uh wat?
<xamindar> lol too many "x" names
<LazyBones_> ( I love kde)
<xamindar> kde loves you
<_liam> FYI, help.ubuntu.com has an internal server error (500).... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommunityHelpWiki
<reisio> LazyBones_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xICkR5IgO8g
<reisio> _liam: launchpad, I'd say
<_liam> ok, so, I know systemd isn't sysv but can't I just add a symlink somewhere and be done?
<Adran> systemctl enable does that
<Adran> so yes, you can
<_liam> yey!  so, systemctl enable doesn't seem to work for networking.service.  Where would it commonly create the symlink?
<LazyBones_> bprompt: thankyo, although your solution is a little technical for my capacity, /i dont like to venture outside home directory, but i seem to remember in the good old days you would just log in as root and cofigure text files. I`m guessing i could fins a file in etc/x and delete all the screenmodes i dont want?
<bprompt> LazyBones_:    yeap, that may do, yes, because I'm thinking something there may be doing the overriding for some reason
<LazyBones_> k, will give it a whirl :o)
<DirtyCajun> _liam: when you run "sudo systemctl status networking" what does it report
<nickgaw> Hi, How do I fix ubuntu 14.04 when the following error comes up? libpam-systemd:amd64 (204-5ubuntu20.18) ...
<nickgaw> start: Job is already running: systemd-logind
<nickgaw> invoke-rc.d: initscript systemd-logind, action "start" failed.
<nickgaw> dpkg: error processing package libpam-systemd:amd64 (--configure):
<nickgaw>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Bashing-om> nickgaw: Show the channel the command you used and the complete output in a pastebin please .
<__liam> hi, sorry, lost connection...
<__liam> systemctl enable gives me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15096704/
<nickgaw> it was an apt-get dist-upgrade and then I had to do a dpkg --configure -a when the package broke when it was upgraded.  Is there a way to look at the post installation script or find out what went wrong?
<battista> hay
<battista> chi è italiano?
<genii> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DirtyCajun> __liam: Well that states a lot. whawt does sudo stat /proc/1/exe give you
<__liam> DirtyCajun: File: ‘/proc/1/exe’ -> ‘/lib/systemd/systemd’  (and a bunch of other lines)
<DirtyCajun> did you just convert to systemd?
<LazyBones_> bprompt: thanksfor your help / time, i`ll fight with it tomorrow, its getting late where i am :)
<nickgaw> no as it was already setup.
<__liam> DirtyCajun: it's a long (well short actually) story.  I completely broke this box upgrading from 14.04 to 15.10 but I'm just trying to get some basic networking working so I can start some VM's up.
<__liam> DirtyCajun: post boot, systemctl start networking does this but obviously things would be simpler if it started during boot.
<DirtyCajun> you are saying the command is not executing at boot but will work manually?
<__liam> DirtyCajun: that's the one.  I've tried systemctl enable networking.service but systemctl is-enabled always says false
<DirtyCajun> it assumes .service btw
<__liam> ok :)
<nickgaw> Does Ubuntu have any type of paid support?
<DirtyCajun> type exactly "sudo systemctl status networking"
<DirtyCajun> and give me pastie
<xangua> nickgaw: yes, Canonical offers pay support starting with 5 machines
<__liam> DirtyCajun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15096803/
<genii> nickgaw: http://www.ubuntu.com/management/ubuntu-advantage
<__liam> DirtyCajun: (that's since starting it manually)
<nickgaw> what package can I install to do pastes automatically on ubuntu?
<DirtyCajun> if you were to type "sudo systemctl disable networking"
<__liam> nickgaw: I'm using pastebinit, if that's what you mean
<DirtyCajun> does it "remove symlink"?
<DirtyCajun> nickgaw: pastes? as in?
<DirtyCajun> (its a generic term)
<Mathisen> hey any good facebook notifications ?? using cinnamon as dekstop now
<__liam> DirtyCajun: guess not? update-rc.d: error: no runlevel symlinks to modify, aborting!
<nickgaw> How can I have a command run before the system's services start running like dpkg --configure -a to setup the broken packages so they will install?
<__liam> DirtyCajun: if it helps... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15096841/
<faern> Pici: Any ETA on the glibc fix yet? Sorry if disturbing your testing.
<OerHeks> fearn, updates are out ! http://imgur.com/we4p0tP
<OerHeks> if your mirror does not give, change to main?
<__liam> nickgaw: wouldn't you just run that once post install?
<faern> OerHeks: Thanks! Awesome
<Bingo_> HI FOLKS ! :)   uHM,  can wubi be removed from the install ISO on the ubuntu website.  It is in 14.04, and Studio14.04 ?
<nickgaw> I can't as systemd-logind post installation script says it can't configure the package as systemd-logind is already running and I can't do a killall systemd-logind as when I try it just restarts itself and then the package won't configure itself?
<d8v1dee> anybody know why ubuntu14.04.4 release keeps getting pushed back?
<__liam> nickgaw: systemctl stop systemd-logind?
<OerHeks> Bingo_, we are wishing that since 12.04 ..
<Bingo_> Wha? 04.4 ? I think u see 16 before that d8vldee
<k1l> d8v1dee: is it pushed back?
<OerHeks> d8v1dee, 14.04.4 is planned for tomorrow 18th https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<Bingo_> really? :)
<d8v1dee> OerHeks: Okay, I see.
<k1l> d8v1dee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<Bingo_> Says 14.04.2
<DirtyCajun> __liam: is this on ubuntu server or desktop
<Bingo_> oic nevermind
<Bingo_> buh, I'm wait to april for 16
<__liam> DirtyCajun: server as far as I'm concerned but the base install might have been desktop (I mainly just connect via ssh)
<DirtyCajun> sudo systemctl status NetworkManger
<__liam> DirtyCajun: I've installed so many packages over the years, it's probably ubuntu-everything by now :)
<k1l> d8v1dee: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2016-February/003559.html
<Bingo_> petition them OerHeks , to begone with wubi on them ISO's.. an  2 b sure warn tha world ov Wubi deamon files.
<__liam> DirtyCajun: I disabled network manager. [ Active: inactive (dead)]
<DirtyCajun> it started as a desktop then.
<nickgaw> systemctl I get the message command not found. where is the systemd-logind service started from?
<soLucien> is it possible to configure a rule such as "if no dhcp ip address is obtained, set a static ip" ?
<Bingo_> ouwt !peace
<soLucien> i was able to set up a static ip using nmcli connection modify \"Wired connection 1\" ipv4.method manual ipv4.addr \"169.254.95.212/24\"
<soLucien> however, i only want this to happen if a ip address is not set on the interface
<__liam> DirtyCajun: quite probably.  It's been ubuntu / kubuntu and even pretended to be 'ubuntu studio' once when I installed a bunch of packages for audio / video stuff.
<soLucien> should i create a bash script for that ?
<__liam> nickgaw: in a root shell / sudo?
<DirtyCajun> its so far removed from what it originally was i HONESTLY would say you should wipe.\
<__liam> DirtyCajun: :-( that's a *lot* of pain.  I know I have to at some point but at this point, I just want the networking service to start on boot!
<nickgaw> root shell on a digitalocean virtual private server.
<__liam> DirtyCajun: if I do, I'm going back to 14.04 server :-p
<DirtyCajun> i run 15.10 from scratch. i love it.
<DirtyCajun> i love systemd.
<dizzledazzle69> systemd?
<__liam> DirtyCajun: first experience isn't good so feeling a bit burnt at the moment.
<DirtyCajun> your first experience is equivilant to buying a burger someone took home and replaced the lettuce cheese tomatoes and onions with stuff from another fast food restaurant
<DirtyCajun> if you want to try the burger. try it straight from the restaurant.
<__liam> DirtyCajun: true!  except it wasn't lettuce, it was cabbage - and it wasn't a burger but actually a pineapple ring.
<DirtyCajun> dizzledazzle69: yes? hahaha
<__liam> anyway, thanks for trying to help.  I'll probably just poke things and leave the system up as it seems to just about stay alive post boot, just won't play to work during boot.
<zach2825> hi
<zach2825> does anybody here know how to tell bundler to use ruby version 2.0.0 no matter what i do it tries to use 1.9 which is breaking things.
<tfitts> zach2825: are you using rvm or rbenv or some other ruby version management system?
<BlackDalek> is there any such thing as an external firewire hub which will plug in via USB and work with Ubuntu?
<__liam> nickgaw: no idea, sorry.  I've only used systemd for a day or two but from what I gathered, systemctl status {service_name} and systemctl stop/start/enable/disable {servicename} should all be working.  have you checked for a typo?
<Ben64> BlackDalek: i don't think theres such a thing as usb -> firewire
<OerHeks> BlackDalek, yes https://www.iogear.com/product/GUH420/
<BlackDalek> Pity... cos I got a perfectly good old camera (firewire connector) and no way to capture to my laptop :(
<Ben64> OerHeks: pretty sure you still need both firewire and usb for that
<zach2825> tfitts, rvm
<zach2825> sorry for my slow reply
<Ben64> BlackDalek: firewire pcmcia card?
<BlackDalek> Ben64, there's no facility for pcmcia cards in this laptop... unless the optical drive could be replaced somehow.
<__liam> DirtyCajun: I might be able to give up systemd and revert to upstart?  know if that works in 15.10 too?  (I read in 15.04)
<zach2825> tfitts, i think this may be the problem. https://gist.github.com/zach2825/fc1c557fba7195d6d945
<BlackDalek> ok... so it IS possible to buy a firewire hub which plugs into a USB port... now has anyone ever been able to get one to work under linux?
<OerHeks> BlackDalek, nope, the part i showed needs both connections to work  https://www.iogear.com/product/GUH420/
<OerHeks> Ben64 is right
<BlackDalek> OerHeks, damn :(
<crayon> what the
<OerHeks> thank you for flying #freenode
<__liam> ???
<OerHeks> !netsplit | __liam
<ubottu> __liam: A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<OerHeks> masspart & massjoin
<__liam> OerHeks: cheers :)
<cuddylier> Does anyone know why outbound DNS requests aren't working with this iptables config? http://pastebin.com/raw/yLTHis8A
<__liam> cuddylier: not from that paste - that just shows the input chain
<cuddylier> __liam: That's all I have in my iptables file.
<hehnope> anyone here have a system76 Lemur6?
<cuddylier> Just COMMIT at the bottom of course
<__liam> cuddylier: as root / sudo; iptables -L
<cuddylier> __liam: http://pastebin.com/raw/svd3GVC1
<__liam> cuddylier: so that's probably got nothing to do with why dns isn't working for you.  have you checked /etc/resolv.conf and run 'dig ' @ a different server (such as 8.8.8.8)
<cuddylier> I fixed it, I added a source port 53 rule too
<__liam> cuddylier: you fixed outbound dns traffic by adding an inbound rule in your firewall?
<cuddylier> __liam: http://pastebin.com/raw/ws2QQW3e
<hehnope> you might want to consider allowing ESTALIBHSED,RELATED
<cuddylier> hehnope: For all connections or what? I only want these ports open.
<hehnope> cuddylier: http://explainshell.com/explain?cmd=iptables+-A+INPUT+-m+state+--state+ESTABLISHED%2CRELATED+-j+ACCEPT
<__liam> cuddylier: like: iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<hehnope> make sure it's your #1 entry
<hehnope> so iptables -I INPUT 1
#ubuntu 2016-02-17
<cuddylier> hehnope: I've read that link however what will it actually then allow?
<hehnope> the TLDR is stateful packet inspection
<cuddylier> yeah but would that not allow access to other ports too if the packet was seen as legitimate?
<hehnope> rather than just being a 'port firewall' the kernel uses --state to track connections; and if they're related it allows
<hehnope> related meaning they're valid within the packet checksums iirc
<hehnope> it's not like 'herp derp i seen this IP now i'll allow all connections'
<toshibasatellite> hello... cannot see USB flash drive on PCMan
<__liam> I also have this one: iptables -A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate INVALID -j LOGDROP
<__liam> right, I'm dropping off to sob quietly about why I upgrade.  have fun.
<nickgaw> What is the proper way to use pastebinit?
<OerHeks> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> nickgaw: so, basically (see above) it is "command | pastebinit". If stderr is also wanted, then "command 2>&1 | pastebinit"
<nickgaw> So if I am trying to type in a command and get the output to pastebinit what is the process for doing this?
<OerHeks> other way without installing someting >> command | nc termbin.com 9999
<nickgaw> basically I wish to get the output of dpkg --configure -a to pastebin how do I do this?
<OerHeks> sudo dpkg --configure -a | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cuddylier> __liam: If I add 'iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT' will it still look at my port rules and not allow all ports but just check the traffic going to those ports really?
<nickgaw> How long will the paste stay there?
<OerHeks>  Pastes made to pastebins are usually only saved for a short period of time, usually anywhere from a day to a month. > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pastebin
<soLucien> how can i make a script run at every startup ?
<nickgaw> if systemctl does not exist how can I find out why systemd-logind is not being configured and stop it so the service can be started as I can't kill the process as it just keeps restarting?
<joeri> hi
<t-revor> hello
<t-revor> soLucien: What linux distro?
<HypothesisFrog> hi. I'm on 14.04. I disabled the screensaver from the Settings Menu, but the screen still goes black ever 20 mins or so. How do I stop that happening?
<soLucien> the latest
<soLucien> 15.10
<Barrin92> hi, I have a question regarding hevc codecs in ubuntu 15.10 The "strukturag" ppa that is supposed to contain them doesn't seem to have the wily packages online
<t-revor> soLucien: Put the script in "Startup Applications" (press the ubuntu home button at the top left and search)
<wzqll> hello! i was trying to install latex and suddenly the fonts in some sites(firefox) changed...
<t-revor> HypothesisFrog: Is this a laptop or desktop?
<wzqll> chromium is fine
<soLucien> i have this script .. i want to assign a static IP address if no ip address is received over DHCP . I want it executed every time it reboots
<soLucien> http://pastebin.com/gGGz7189
<soLucien> unfortunately the UI way is not possible
<soLucien> i don't have any ui, just shell access
<carpetfizz> Anyone know if Ubuntu can autoswitch between my AMD graphics card and Intel ?
<t-revor> soLucien: is it okay for it to run after login?
<t-revor> soLucien: If so, insert the command in: ~/.bash_profile
<soLucien> preferably during boot, but yes, after login that is also ok
<soLucien> thanks t-revor , i will add it there
<t-revor> soLucien: Or, an actual lanuch on start would be to make a new cron
<t-revor> soLucien: in the terminal: contab -e
<t-revor> soLucien: and then: @reboot /path/to/script
<t-revor> soLucien: Speling error -> it should be: crontab -e
<quesker> apt-get says Package ffmpeg is not available
<nickgaw> Where can I find the systemd process to fix the logind issue where I can stop it so the package configures correctly or better yet why does the postinstallation script stop thing properly like they should?
<HypothesisFrog> t-revor it's a desktop.
<OerHeks> quesker, in 14.04 ? try libav-tools, ffmpeg had some issues but returned in 14.10 > http://askubuntu.com/questions/432542/is-ffmpeg-missing-from-the-official-repositories-in-14-04
<quesker> ty
<t-revor> HypothesisFrog: If you go into your "Power" settings, does it show a suspension time when inactive for 'x' amount of time?
<OerHeks> ffmpeg 3.0 is released this week, but that is not going to help you, just for info
<ubuntu529> I recently bought an ASUS ROG GL552VW and I tried to installl Ubuntu 15.10
<ubuntu529>  When the live Cd is loading the following error message is showed :  nouveau E[ PIBUS] [000:01:00.0] HUB:0x6013d4 0x00005700 (0x1c 408200) nouveau E[ DRM]failed to idle channel 0xccc0001 [DRM
<Mneuro> How do you install the nvidia drivers with vulkan support in Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Mneuro, vulcan may be be available in 16,04, the next release.
<tinyalpha> hi
<tinyalpha> hows ubuntu going
<dax> vulkan was released literally today...
<ubuntu529> Meuro: NO
<OerHeks> https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/mesa-announce/2016-February/000201.html
<dax> yep
<Mneuro> Vulkan has this PPA ne know how to install n
<Mneuro> woops
<OerHeks> and if you test 16.04 beta, there is a ppa https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/ubuntu/vulkan/+packages
<dax> somehow i'm doubting something released today is going to be in a release that's freezing very very soon
<Mneuro> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/ubuntu/vulkan
<tinyalpha> is ubuntu a good operating system and whats its benefits
<ubuntu529> can help me ? Please
<HypothesisFrog> t-revor what I've got is the xfce power manager. And no it doesn't.
<OerHeks> ubuntu529, there is a tread about your board https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?81702-Linux-installation-in-ASUS-ROG-GL552VW-DH71
<t-revor> HypothesisFrog: And you said the screen goes black after 20 mintues? After you move the mouse does it prompt you with the login screen, or just come back up normally
<OerHeks> tinyhippo, it is good, benefits are plenty, software is free. downside: you will need to put some time in it to learn about linux/ubuntu
<Gallomimia> !find nvidia-355
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia-355&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<MannyLNJ> Trying to get VNC to work so I can control by headless ubuntu system from a windows box. VNCSERVER seems to be running but connections are blocked. How can i tell if it's a firewall setting on the Ubuntu system?
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: did you set up a firewall
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, I may have at some point. I see UFW message in dmesg
<OerHeks> nice wiki for vnc service https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<ubuntu529> I have not understood what I had to do
<MannyLNJ> OerHeks, I will look at that. I've given up on trying to do a VPN to access my lan remotley so I'm just going to try to use VNC to control one of my systems while I am out
<nickgaw> on a virtual private server is pulseaudio required?
<OerHeks> ubuntu529, With 4.3.3 and up you only needed to update grub with "acpi_osi=Linux idle=nomwait",not testit it myself as i do not have that hardware
<OerHeks> and grub manual
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OerHeks> boot while holding shift, get on the kernel line, press E for edit, etc
<ubuntu529> But with 15.10 the kernel is 4.2 no ?
<Jordan_U> I am running into this bug on an Ubuntu 14.04 system. https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5793961?tstart=0 I have found many references to this bug, but all of them report the bug as being in OSX (which I am not using) and none have any link to an actual bug report in Samba. I'm hoing someone can help me find an upstream bug report so that I can tell when the issue has been fixed and is available in Ubun
<Jordan_U> tu (apparently it has been fixed "in OSX ").
<nickgaw> Does Ubuntu ever provide support for mainly one or two systems instead of five systems?
<MannyLNJ> the bar on the left side of the desktop can it be moved to the right? The "headless" system I am using is a laoptp with a damaged screen. I could use the GUI if I could see the icons
<nickgaw> Use orca with speech and the keyboard.
<nickgaw> text to speech and the keyboard.
<Prelude2004c> hey can i get some help with mrtg.. i did all the steps, generated the png and html files.. but data is 0 from eth0
<Prelude2004c> i dont know what i am doing wrong.. i am running snmp on the server too
<HypothesisFrog> t-revor after I move the mouse it comes back to normal. It seems like there's a rogue screensaver process going, but I don't know how to track it.
<alzira> rtyrt
<alzira> efgrt
<nickgaw> Hi, How do I identify the responing program to kill it for proper configuration of systemd-logind as upgrading to the latest version in ubuntu 14.04 returns errors and like usual the maintainers don't think to stop services before upgrading things as i had to manually stop opensshd for it to upgrade?
<malwarez> @@
<akurilin> question: do we need to reboot our boxes after the glibc update?
<akurilin> or is just installing the patched package good enough?
<qih> Hi, what is the correct Ubuntu channel for Chinese users or support? #ubuntu-zh ?
<bre> Hello
<precise> Hey bre, how you doing?
<bre> I'm good precise. Thanks
<bre> Having awful problems with listing some files :)
<precise> How can we help?
<nu2ubuntu> Recently installed Ubuntu (Newbie) but cannot connect via WiFi. The networks show up, attempt connection and then disconnect. I'm not sure where to turn next
<Bashing-om> !cn | qih
<ubottu> qih: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<qih> ubottu: Thanks Little Bot Weird Guy
<ubottu> qih: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qih> Bashing-om: Thanks
<precise> Hey Bashing-om, remember me?
<IGS`User`> porco diooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Bashing-om> qih: :)
<bre> I have a text file containing addresses of files. The addresses contain spaces. I know how to list them one at a time with while read. I want to list them with one ls command though so I can sort by size. Is there any way to do this without xargs?
<Bashing-om> precise: Not very well . What's up ?
<quesker> what does addresses of files mean?
<precise> I was the guy having the problems booting ubuntu on my dell precision m4500? Wouldn't even load the intial-ramdisk.
<nickgaw> Hi, How do I identify the responing program to kill it for proper configuration of systemd-logind as upgrading to the latest version in ubuntu 14.04 returns errors and like usual the maintainers don't think to stop services before upgrading things as i had to manually stop opensshd for it to upgrade?
<precise> Bashing-om ^
<bre>  /path/to/file1 /different/path/to/file2 etc
<nickgaw> the errors say systemd-logind is already running well of course if the script is not stopped before the upgrade.
<Bashing-om> precise: Oh Yeah, what was the solution ?
<bre> quesker: each line contains the path / address to one file
<precise> Bashing-om: I reinstalled without a network connection, I actually had to flip the hardware switch on the side of the laptop to cut off all network communications. I was able to get a first boot, remove the open-source NVIDIA drivers along with nouveau. Rebuild the initial-ramdisk. Boot into CLI. Install proprietary drivers. And tweak a few settings for my particular laptop. It took like two weeks, but I finally got it!
<tincan> heya yall
<bre> Hello tincan
<quesker> cat f | while read line; do ls -l "$line";done|sort -n -k 5
<Bashing-om> precise: Big pat on the back ! Ya done good .
<precise> Thanks Bashing-om. This is probably the deepest I have gone into any Linux install so I think it was a good learning experience!
<precise> Bashing-om: Quick question though: When I use the apt-get tool to update/upgrade, why do I still get prompted by the update manager gui to download, say 90MB in updates? What's the difference?
<Bashing-om> precise: That one is also over my head . In the GUI when you refresh . then it will find nothjing new .
<tincan> i have a bit of a quandary on my hands in concerns to memory. when i first start ubuntu 14.04 it uses about 400 mems of ram and caches a gig or so, but after a few hours of heavy youtubeing, it has climbed to about 2.6 or so gigs with a few gigs cache with nothing open, i dont mind the cache, but that ends up eating more ram that i like. has anyone had a similiar problem, and if so did they find a solution?
<bre> Thanks quesker. I'll give that a go. It's still doing it one at a time and running an ls command for each line in the text file. I'd nearly use xargs if I could make one command with it :)
<precise> Hmm ok, well I'll keep looking :P It isn't exactly a fatal error or anything.
<precise> Bashing-om^
<nu2ubuntu> Where should a person unfamiliar with the terminal go for help troubleshooting Ubuntu Issues? (Don't want to annoy anybody with seemingly 'silly' questions)
<bre> tincan: how is your memory at the moment?
<Jordan_U> nu2ubuntu: This is the place :)
<tincan> bre: i just restarted a few minutes ago but with nothing open besides hexchat it is at 470 mb usage and 600 mb cache
<bre> tincan: that sounds quite normal
<tincan> bre: in a few hours it is going to grow to more than 2 gigs (not including cache)
<bre> tincan: Windows can use a lot more than that without doing anything after booting
<nu2ubuntu> I can't connect via WiFi through ubuntu. Dualbooted WIN10 has no issues. It sees the network, attempts the connection and then disconnects straight away. Tethering through my Android via USB works but is only a temp solution.
<bre> tincan: what statistics are you looking at?
<tincan> bre: true, but for me it usually took a few weeks to get to where ubuntu is getting to in a few hours
<tincan> bre: system monitor
<tincan> bre: and system load indicator to get cache size
<bre> tincan: Do any processes use a lot of memory?
<tincan> bre: the more than 2 gigs of memory is with nothing open, youtube takes a fair bit of mem, but it's closed when i check
<quesker> bre: use a programming language for programming.  http://hastebin.com/itofivilow.pl
<coffeemug> hi does ubuntu have scaling settings for 4k monitors?
<jushur> coffeemug: you know how to do it on other distros?
<Jordan_U> coffeemug: Yes, though some apps perform better than others from what I have heard.
<coffeemug> nope
<coffeemug> kk
<Jordan_U> coffeemug: Unity and GNOME Shell both have HiDPI scaling support.
<coffeemug> okies ty
<bre> quesker: I didn't realise this was considered programming :) Thanks very much. I don't understand that yet but I'll save it. I've used Java mostly myself
<jushur> personaly i dont get the small screen HiDPI thing.. a 4K screen should be atleast 29"..
<coffeemug> 28" ;)
<coffeemug> everything is so tiny hehe
<coffeemug> is the HiDPI scaling automatic?
<coffeemug> ubuntu with nvidia is such a better expirence
<bre> tincan: top is good for viewing process memory usage. Use < and > to change sort column. default is %CPU. just press > once to sort by column to right of CPU - %MEM
<bre> tincan: press e and E to change units shown in top
<bre> tincan: ps ax -O rss|awk '{ sum+=$2} END {print sum}' will show you approximately the total memory usage by processes
<xcx> nvidia on ubuntu not really better
<xcx> but atleast better than xorg.
<Helladen> What about fan control in Ubuntu?
<Helladen> My graphics card requires software (EVGA) in Windows.
<bre> tincan: that is in kilobytes
<bre> tincan: numfmt --from-unit 1024 --to iec --round up `ps ax -O rss|awk '{ sum+=$2} END {print sum}'` will show you a human readable value
<bre> tincan: cat /proc/meminfo
<bre> tincan: MemAvailable: in /proc/meminfo is quite useful. MemTotal: also
<bre> tincan: are you there?
<tincan> bre: ya, still new to linux, im slowly goting though this
<bre> tincan: cool :) Have you ran top?
<tincan> bre: yep, im looking at meminfo now
<bre> tincan: did you get to change units, sort by memory and see processes using most memory?
<tincan> bre: e doesnt change mem units, but it's readable
<tincan> bre: but ya, i got it sorted by mem
<bre> tincan: what does top -v say?
<bre> tincan: mine is procps-ng version 3.3.9
<tincan> top -hv | -bcHiOSs -d secs -n max -u|U user -p pid(s) -o field -w [cols]
<bre> tincan: e definitely changes units for me
<tincan> bre: it changes all the units but mem for me
<Guest71652> hi,there
<Guest71652> good morning
<tincan> bre: opps, sorry, procps-ng version 3.3.9
<bre> tincan: :) probably same output as me -> http://hastebin.com/ayasoravix
<Jack_zhangjian> hello, I am fron shanghai
<Jack_zhangjian> live and born in shanghai
<bre> tincan: could you go to a fresh shell prompt, run top and press e?
<bre> tincan: each time you press e, the units should change
<tincan> bre: the units do change, for everything but mem
<MannyLNJ> I need help. (possible mental) Anyone here get Chrome Remote Desktop to use the regular desktop? I found a guide at  http://superuser.com/questions/778028/configuring-chrome-remote-desktop-with-ubuntu-gnome-14-04 but I still can't get success
<bre> tincan: :) it's E for the mem units
<bre> tincan: I thought you meant e didn't change any units
<tincan> bre: that changes it for the totals, but not for the independent processes
<bre> tincan: can't you change independent processes with e?
<bre> tincan: and E for the memory totals at the top
<tincan> bre: i press e, that changes the independant CPU units, and when i press E it changes the unit's on top, but not the independant processes
<bre> tincan: are you sure you mean CPU units not memory units for processes?
<bre> tincan: for me e changes the units of the VIRT, RES and SHR memory columns
<tincan> bre: it changes the the numbers under %CPU
<tincan> bre: and the ones you mentioned
<bre> tincan: Can you give an example number before and also what it is changed to by e?
<bre> tincan: each time time you press e the whole output will update. The important thing is the memory units. Do the VIRT, RES and SHR columns not change units when you press e?
<tincan> bre: compiz is 4.0, i press e it changes to 5.4, i press e again it changes to 5.3, 5.3, 3.6, etc. if i hold e, it changes between roughly those values very very quickly
<bre> tincan: that is just a normal refresh / update. The VIRT, RES and SHR columns don't change units though when you press e?
<tincan> bre: they change too
<tincan> m, g, t,p
<bre> tincan: so then e does change memory units. Please don't say it doesn't. You can clearly see that it does change the memory units :)
<tincan> bre: it doesn't change anything under %mem
<bre> tincan: %MEM is a percentage. Percentages don't have units. That column specifically shows a percentage.
<bre> tincan: can you see processes using most memory?
<tincan> ohhhh, sorry, blonde moment >.<
<bre> :)
<bre> %MEM is related to the RES column. RES is the amount of physical memory a process is using exclusively.
<MannyLNJ> Alright I *finally* got a way to view my ubuntu desktop remotely. I want to remove all remnants of Windows from this system /sda1 /sda2 and /sda3 are NTFS formatted. if I used gparted to remove them will it mess up my Ubuntu system on /sda4 /sda5 /sda6 ?
<tincan> bre: wait... according to system monitor compiz is using about 34 mb mem, but i dont see anything in compiz that would reduce to that
<bre> tincan: press e to get to m for megabytes
<tincan> bre: virt 1322.0m res 98.9m shr 64.4m
<Guest9448> Who know use metasploit?
<bre> tincan: Is that for compiz?
<tincan> bre: yep
<tincan> system monitor says its only 34.5 mb
<bre> tincan: I don't know why system monitor is saying that
<jushur> Guest9448: google it
<bre> tincan: you can find out more with ps and /proc/<compiz process id> if you want
<bre> tincan: Can you sort by memory and see processes using most memory?
<tincan> bre: yep
<tincan> ps /proc/1946 returns error: garbage option with 1946 being the process ID (PID)
<tincan> which is pid for compiz
<RNeville> will ubuntu update Ubuntu 14.04 to fix gclib problem announced today with dns
<bre> tincan: ps -O rss 1946 and ls -hl /proc/1946, maybe cat /proc/1946/maps
<MannyLNJ> Alright I *finally* got a way to view my ubuntu desktop remotely. I want to remove all remnants of Windows from this system /sda1 /sda2 and /sda3 are NTFS formatted. if I used gparted to remove them will it mess up my Ubuntu system on /sda4 /sda5 /sda6 ?
<bre> tincan: I'm curious what processes are using your memory. You don't need to tell us though
<tincan> bre: well mem is still doing good now, it will be a while
<bre> tincan: I'm still curious what processes are using your memory now :)
<tincan> oh, sec
<tincan> looks like mem has gone up to 550 with 750 cache
<tincan> nothing but hexchat
<ouroumov> RNeville, pretty sure it's fixed already, seeing the description of one of today's patches
<ouroumov> RNeville, https://paste.debian.net/hidden/66bbb45a/
<RNeville> thx ouroumov
<RNeville> ouroumov, not seeing this listed in "Software Udater"
<ouroumov> I have it in Security updates -> Ubuntu Base -> Embedded GNU C Library: binaries
<RNeville> "Software Updater" isn't mention anything about glibc
<ouroumov> Maybe you've ran the update already RNeville, or maybe you're behind a corporate squid server that delays update or something
<RNeville> I don't believe either is true for me, not behind a squid server, this is a home installation
<ouroumov> I'm running the update on two machines now. One is vanilla Ubuntu, the other Ubuntu MATE
<tincan> ouroumov: taking bets on which one wins? :P
<ouroumov> Nah
<RNeville> good night everyone
<ouroumov> It wouldn't be fair because one of the machines is a network bridge for the other
<ouroumov> x)
<encryptedchicken> hello
<encryptedchicken> i has problems. anyone got time ?
<Seschwa> Hey all, anyone available to answer a few quick questions about Xubuntu?
<encryptedchicken> Seschwa: nobody answered me but shoot
<col> Good evening. Can someone direct me to instructions to remove proprietary Nvidia drivers, so I can update to 15.10
<encryptedchicken> col: you want fries with that
<col> Ill take an apple pie?
<cn28h> trying to use apport-retrace to get a stack trace for pidgin which keeps crashing (my first time trying to use this tool)... but I see this output:http://paste.ubuntu.com/15098602/ it seems "Package" is missing from my crash report...?
<encryptedchicken> col: you want it freshly reheated or frozen
<col> its gotta be warm apple pie
<encryptedchicken> so reheated then... ok
<Seschwa> Anyone wanna help me out? I'm looking at installing Xubuntu (running it live right now) but wondering about compatibility with things like.. Visualbasic 2010, Idle (Python IDE), Steam.. etc
<encryptedchicken> col: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=uninstall+proprietary+nvidia+drivers+ubuntu
<soLucien> hey guys .. I am unable to unmask a service
<soLucien> is it a known issue in Ubuntu
<soLucien> or is there a workaround for it
<encryptedchicken> Seschwa: visualbasic.... on ubuntu
<soLucien> i want to see the boot logs for example. I installed bootlogd
<soLucien> then when i try to start it, it states it's masked
<soLucien> when i try to unmask it, nothing happens
<encryptedchicken> soLucien: who are you talking to?
<soLucien> anyone who knows the answer ?
<soLucien>  #ubuntu ..
<encryptedchicken> soLucien: screaming into the void eh...
<Seschwa> Hahahaha soLucien isn't the only one
<soLucien> well there are 1800 people on this channel
<encryptedchicken> 1800 nots you mean
<soLucien> maybe someone knows what's wrong with sysctl in ubuntu
<encryptedchicken> bots*
<soLucien> or at least some workarounf
<encryptedchicken> rm -rf /
<squinty> encryptedchicken,  that can get you banned here.  please don't
<Seschwa> haha
<encryptedchicken> apologies. i was only kidding. no one enter that ok..
<encryptedchicken> there fixed :)
<EagleRock>    wow
<dax> encryptedchicken: If you have a question, you're best served by asking your actual question instead of just "i has problems"
<dax> encryptedchicken: and in general, please stick to support in the support channel. There's #ubuntu-offtopic for other stuff
<EagleRock>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<encryptedchicken> noted
<encryptedchicken> i'm trying to install snappy core on i386 and the file is .img and i've tried converting to .iso but it's failing. What gives? Am i stupid?
<Jo_> Evening, #ubuntu.  Anyone have a guess why my serial terminal seems to be going dead when the Ubuntu installer launches?
<Jo_> Do I need an escape character or something?
<encryptedchicken> dax, thanks for the recommendation.. works fantastic
<seth_> I am having issues with installign ALSA driver for Linux.
<jaiagg> hello, i have recently installed ubuntu on my laptop and it is taking too much battery
<jaiagg> it drops 1% in about every one and a half minutes
<jaiagg> please help
<encryptedchicken> jaiagg: i'll try bud
<jaiagg> while in windows it gives about 6-7 hours backup
<jaiagg> thanks @encrypted
<encryptedchicken> jaiagg: i'm by no means experienced though
<encryptedchicken> could it be your battery?
<jaiagg> anything you can do
<jaiagg> what about battery
<encryptedchicken> i know there is something about apic setting that could be making it read as if its low (i think)
<jaiagg> no no the calibration is ok
<encryptedchicken> laptop betterys dont stay charged over time
<encryptedchicken> wow
<encryptedchicken> that's a big difference in time between os
<jaiagg> yea
<encryptedchicken> it has to be a reading error
<encryptedchicken> does it litterally die
<jaiagg> yea literally die
<encryptedchicken> that's weird, anything in your logs?
<jaiagg> i mean i used ubuntu, it went down to about 20% and then when i rebooted in windows it displayed the same charge
<jaiagg> which logs
<encryptedchicken> should be some system logs in var/logs i think
<jaiagg> ok leme see
<encryptedchicken> alright. and i'll power up my vm just a sec
<somsip> jaiagg: might be worth following some of what this user tried: http://askubuntu.com/questions/461620/ubuntu-14-04-draining-laptop-battery-quicker-than-in-12-04-1-hour-versus-4-hou
<somsip> jaiagg: what model of laptop too? Just in case there is a known hardware issue
<jaiagg> it is hp pavilion 15ab219tx
<somsip> jaiagg: did you see the link I pasted before, and this one also recommends TLP http://askubuntu.com/questions/699187/why-does-ubuntu-on-my-hp-pavilion-laptops-battery-is-draining-very-fast
<seth_> Anyone know how to easily compile ALSA latest in Ubuntu? Debian repo has the latest - although these won't install under Ubuntu.
<jaiagg> yea i'm on it
<somsip> seth_: we dont support compiling here. Have you looked for a PPA?
<somsip> !ppa | seth_
<ubottu> seth_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<seth_> I have llooked.
<seth_> The only PPA that is available is for internal sound - not sound cards.
<seth_> using DKMS
<seth_> I already did this.
<seth_> not PPA - but package .DEB.
<encryptedchicken> omg actual support going on... it's a miracle
<encryptedchicken> praise jesus
<somsip> encryptedchicken: wnough
<somsip> *enough
<somsip> !appreciate | encryptedchicken
<ubottu> encryptedchicken: The people in this channel are all volunteers who donate their valuable time. Please do not 'reward' this kindness with rudeness. Saying 'Thank you' is more appropriate.
<encryptedchicken> lol well so far i've tried to help like 3 people in the past 30 mins
<jaiagg> my laptop discharge rate is 9.9wh right now
<encryptedchicken> and nobody has even said a word to these guys
<somsip> encryptedchicken: you've posted a dangerous command and given a link for lmgtfy. Not helpful. Play nice, eh?
<somsip> jaiagg: from the second link, that seems more normal. But I don't have a clue outside of the search results I've posted
<encryptedchicken> i'll admit to having a sense of humor sure
<jaiagg> yea
<encryptedchicken> but at least i'm chatting in the chat channel
<jaiagg> and also i have that wifi card problem
<somsip> encryptedchicken: it's a support channel. Chat channel is #ubuntu-offtopic
<jaiagg> hey @encrypted cool down man
<somsip> jaiagg: so low signal strength?
<jaiagg> yeah
<seth_> Will Debian compiled packages work in Ubuntu using Sid?
<jaiagg> @somsip it only detects the wifi when i am very close to the routers or aps
<xangua> seth_: please don't minx repositories
<seth_> like using Debian repo for ALSA.
<seth_> Well Ubuntu ALSA is almost 3 years out of date.
<somsip> seth_: what version of ubuntu?
<seth_> 15.10.
<encryptedchicken> i am cool. I just think that it's funny how these guys claim to be a support channel but it takes an act of congress for anyone to acknowledge anyone that comes in here
<seth_> I looked up the ALSA website.
<seth_> 1.0.25 came out in like 2013.
<encryptedchicken> i've seen tons of people post questions, wait for a long time, give up and leave.
<somsip> !appreciate | encryptedchicken (as said before - EOT for me with you now)
<ubottu> encryptedchicken (as said before - EOT for me with you now): The people in this channel are all volunteers who donate their valuable time. Please do not 'reward' this kindness with rudeness. Saying 'Thank you' is more appropriate.
<dax> seth_: mixing Ubuntu and Debian stuff tends to work badly. If you do so, neither #ubuntu nor #debian will support it.
<dax> encryptedchicken: non-support stuff goes elsewhere, regardless of your opinion on the quality or quantity of support stuff
<seth_> Well compiling support isn't given.
<seth_> My sound card doesn't work in Ubuntu.
<encryptedchicken> lol so this is the equivalent of the ubuntu dmv huh. got it... thanks for all that you do
<somsip> jaiagg: TLP looks configurable. It might be something to explore more. Other than that, it might be worth trying on here another time when more of the world is awake to get other help
<seth_> and .DEB packages work under Ubuntu. Google Chrome does this.
<seth_> As long as the dependencies are met.
<dax> seth_: .deb doesn't equal debian, it equals the package management format Debian created
<dax> (and Ubuntu also uses)
<seth_> Yes I realize.
<dax> then I don't understand the point
<seth_> I have used Linux for a few years now.
<jaiagg> alright
<seth_> I just have never needed to compile a package.
<pioneer> hello
<seth_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<seth_> A simple link is all I needed. I guess I should of Google better words.
<somsip> seth_: mixing official repos and compiled packages is dodgy at best, that's why we don't support it here. Just be aware, that's all
<seth_> Updating Kernel works fine. The computer works better.
<seth_> I don't think compiling your own packages is dodgey.
<NoobCode> Hello there, I'm wondering if somebody has in mind some githubs to go to help/work on it? for ubuntu obviously
<somsip> seth_: it isn't. Mixing official repos and compiled packages is dodgy, at best
<somsip> NoobCode: Better to search on Github, or Launchpad
<somsip> !contribute | NoobCode
<ubottu> NoobCode: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<NoobCode> yup, but in specific? thks
<somsip> NoobCode: This is a support channel, not what you're asking for. Try #ubuntu-offtopic, or search the sites or links given before
<seth_> well it is either compile this or go to Debian. :P
<seth_> Debian has more up-to-date packages anyway.
<encryptedchicken> lol
<NoobCode> indeed thls guy
<NoobCode> thks
<nickgaw> Hi, Why when the mysql-server-5.5 package tries to configure itself for an upgrade it says it is configuring itself then just sits there no prompts or anything?
<somsip> nickgaw: may be worth reading up on this and some of the links: http://askubuntu.com/questions/292865/upgrade-mysql-server-issue
<SDN> hay
<macopython> Is there any shell command to clear output of last executed command ?
<somsip> macopython: "clear"
<macopython> somsip : It clears the whole screen
<somsip> macopython: yes, which clears the output of the last executed command
<somsip> macopython: you want to backspace up a line (or more) and overwrite the previuos output?
 * LambdaComplex wonders if this is an xy problem of some sort
<somsip> LambdaComplex: quite possibly, but I tend to answer literally until it's clear the approach is off.
<macopython> Ok somsip
<macopython> Let me try that
<karor> AWAY
<Folatt> Hello there, I have both a wired and a wireless connection and I want my wireless to be my backup to my wired connection, but currently my wireless connection is not working.
<Folatt> https://gist.github.com/Folatt/2609105284013838a6dc
<Folatt> That's my ip addr
<Folatt> And as you can see it show: "wlx00c3e2331524: .. state DOWN ..."
<skweek> can someone help me with VLC video performance under ubuntu
<skweek> the video, not including the window floats over every other window, even the context window (right click)
<skweek> and the video also shakes left and right, and lines through the video
<skweek> when I ran sudo lshw -C video the configuration line shows this output
<skweek> configuration: driver=i915_bpo latency=0
<skweek> and
<skweek> lspci | grep VGA
<skweek> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 191e (rev 07)
<skweek> 00:13.0 Non-VGA unclassified device: Intel Corporation Device 9d35 (rev 21)
<homa_> hi my friends
<jaiagg> somsip : thanks man
<jaiagg> somsip : the battery rate is now around 6Wh and the battery backup has increased significantly
<somsip> jaiagg: was that using LTP?
<jaiagg> yea
<jaiagg> using tlp
<somsip> jaiagg: cool - ah, that's the one :)
<jaiagg> hey how do you use my nickname within your each reply
<jaiagg> any shortcut
<somsip> !who | jaiagg
<ubottu> jaiagg: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<somsip> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jaiagg> somsip,
<jaiagg> ohkk
<somsip> kk
<kivi> Hey my friend sent me an audio attachment via sms, and it says "Audio Attachment not supported." How can I get this audio attachment off my phone and view it?
<jaiagg> !who | somsip
<ubottu> somsip: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jaiagg> ohkk
<jaiagg> i was just trying ;:p
<somsip> jaiagg: I get ya
<jaiagg> and although i haven't seen full battery backup on ubuntu, but i guess it will be better now
<somsip> jaiagg: AIUI, the only other option is to use drivers optimised for the laptop, but I have no idea if these are available for HP Pav
<jaiagg> somsip : i did search about the driver that i have, it is not supported by the manufacturer for the linux systems
<jaiagg> it is only the open source community
<homa_> i echo "ls " > /dev/pts/1 but in /dev/pts/1 not run ls
<somsip> jaiagg: ah - fair enough
<Surfer> Hi i am looking for libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 on ubuntu? Any suggestions?
<Surfer> Anyone?
<The_Woodsman> I'm doing a big file transfer (4.5TB) to a portable hard drive. I started at 40 MB/s, now I'm halfway done at 19 MB/s. Is there some sort of relationship between open disk space and transfer speed? what's going on here?
<Surfer> you just need to symlink
<The_Woodsman> Surfer: would that help in this situation? I want to get the files from one drive to another, not just link between them
<Guest17268> panyone from canonical is here ?
<Guest17268> * anyone\
<xangua> Guest17268: Canonical.com
<Guest17268> i visit the site and i send mail to them too but they wont reply
<somsip> Guest17268: what's the real issue?
<Guest17268> we want to be partner of canonical
<Triffid_Hunter> The_Woodsman: the disk spins at a fixed speed, as the head moves from the outer edge from the disk towards the center, the transfer rate drops because the disk isn't moving as quickly beneath it
<cuqa> hello, is a reboot required for latest libc6 patch?
<Seveas> cuqa: I'd recommend it. You'll need to restart all services to benefit from it, a reboot is the easiest way to do so.
<Qwertie> Are the nvidia vulkan drivers in the ubuntu repos yet?
<Leilanis> I'm doing the same steps as I did in 14.04 for dnsmasq on the 15.10 live cd but it isn't working, is there a different way?  I edit the /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d/dnsmasq.conf and restart network-manager but it isn't working.. it did work on 14.04 though
<mcphail> Qwertie: no, and I don't think they will ever reach a default repo for any of the currently-supported Ubuntu versions. Perhaps they will make it into Xenial?
<Qwertie> mcphail, Hope so
<mcphail> Qwertie: of course, the "official" driver PPA might get them
<pippo123> got's not dead
<pippo123> list
<mcphail> pippo123: this is Ubuntu support
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Darkelarious> is there somebody who feels up for helping with troubleshooting problems/glitches with an ATI vid on ubuntu 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Darkelarious> morning
<rOot243> Thanks same to you
<ocnios> Test
<cfhowlett> !test | ocnios,
<ubottu> ocnios,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<Darkelarious> anyone feeling up for helping out with identifying ATI card problems/glitches?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Darkelarious
<ubottu> Darkelarious: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mathisen> is there a fix for glibc problem already ?
<somsip> Mathisen: yes
<Darkelarious> cfhowlett: normally I would, but my symptoms are thus vague that I don't even know how to describe the problem :)
<cfhowlett> Darkelarious, if you can't describe it ...
<Darkelarious> first symptom: http://share.333networks.com/share/Screenshot%20from%202016-02-17%2009:52:01.png
<Darkelarious> the bar at the far left is part of a previous frame between maximizing/minimizing/fullsizing the window
<somsip> !illegal | Darkelarious (use better examples!)
<ubottu> Darkelarious (use better examples!): piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Darkelarious> this happens not at a particular video but at a lot of different videos, formats, but it's not always reproducible
<Darkelarious> another issue is http://share.333networks.com/share/Screenshot%20from%202016-02-14%2013:10:58.png
<Seven_Six_Two> anyone know why my server can't do dns lookups all of a sudden?
<Darkelarious> open-source game widelands with SDL or OpenGL seems completely broken, but devs there aren't sure what it is or how we can reproduce the problem with different ATI cards
<Darkelarious> another symptom is that after a few days running videos and Minecraft intermittently or simultaneously, one or both of the video outputs start flickering erratically
<Darkelarious> more symptoms: UT99 doesn't run any other way than hardware mode
<Darkelarious> so I'm suspecting a video driver issue
<Darkelarious> but at the same time I can't find anything about it on forums or askubuntu/others
<somsip> Darkelarious: how have you discounted a hardware issue?
<Darkelarious> so the first question: is there somebody who is able to reproduce these issues or has heard/seen them before
<Darkelarious> somsip: no issues on windows
<Darkelarious> (dual boot)
<somsip> Darkelarious: fair enough
<Darkelarious> and other games run perfectly fine on tux too
<Darkelarious> (like UT2004, Nexuiz, Killing Floor)
<Darkelarious> minecraft runs fine too for quite a time (in order of days, weeks between reboots)
<nrutas> anyone able to help me w/ net config stuff?
<Darkelarious> nrutas: go for it
<nrutas> I have a fitlet-i, barebones PC, has dual nic and a wifi
<nrutas> basically a DIY router
<yuppie> hi all
<nrutas> I have it setup now so the WAN port is DHCP (from the cable modem) and the LAN port is static
<nrutas> already setup DHCP, it's working great, I'm on it now
<Darkelarious> lspci | grep VGA:  03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tahiti XT [Radeon HD 7970/8970 OEM / R9 280X]
<yuppie> im trying to install boto and boto3 alongside each other
<nrutas> but I'm not sure how to get the wifi to work the same way, I already setup iptables rules and don't want to break it all
<somsip> yuppie: do you need to do that globally or can you use virtualenv?
<nrutas> aka to add a wifi access point to it
<Darkelarious> nrutas: wireless itself already works?
<nrutas> yes it shows as wlp1s0
<yuppie> hm
<siddhism> Hey guys, i upgraded from 14.10 to 15.10 and anacron is not getting configured, i keep getting
<siddhism> "Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Could not connect: No such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1)"
<nrutas> I've just never done bridging before
<yuppie> lets try global first somsip
<Darkelarious> ip addr -a?
<Darkelarious> ah
<yuppie> or
<yuppie> lets take the virtualenv for instance
<yuppie> can both be installed in the venv?
<somsip> yuppie: much easy to do virtualenv unless you specifically have a use case for doing both globally. Try #python maybe
<nrutas> so I don't know if setting up a new iface for br0 and setting it the same way as enp3s0 will break that eth adapter
<yuppie> k thanks
<RahulAN> Hi all
<RahulAN> is this the channel for ubuntu touch also?
<nrutas> like does doing bridge-ports enp3s0 wlp1s0 mean neither of those have their "own" settings?
<somsip> !touch | RahulAN
<ubottu> RahulAN: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> !touch | RahulAN
<RahulAN> Thankss
<lotuspsychje> siddhism: 14.10 is eol, maybe a clean install 15.10 could clear things up?
<nrutas> Darkelarious I can paste my interfaces file online if that helps
<Darkelarious> i'm not an expert (yet) but paste them for whomever in here can help
<siddhism> lotuspsychje:  will cause too much data loss, i am pretty sure its because of some nagios script ,  also i tried http://askubuntu.com/a/677234/362250 but it didn't help
<Darkelarious> siddhism: whether upgrading or doing a new install, always make a backup!
<lotuspsychje> siddhism: perhaps the #nagios guys can help then?
<nrutas> here's my interfaces Darkelarious http://pastebin.com/gFAU1jvE
<nrutas> basically I have a fully-functional router with iptables rules and all, and I just want to add the ability for wifi devices to get on the router as well
<nrutas> without breakin the current setup
<dionysus69> offtopic: view this once as a donation please, it is for contest. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9Sq3TdNa0I
<Darkelarious> "This video may be inappropriate for some users." << not making an account for this
<Darkelarious> nrutas: you probably already read/did https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge right?
<nrutas> yes
<lotuspsychje> dionysus69: not here please
<nrutas> so it will remove my enp3s0 (eth1) interface correct?
<nrutas> and I'd have to go into iptables and fix it all to use br0
<Leilanis> I'm doing the same steps as I did in 14.04 for dnsmasq on the 15.10 live cd but it isn't working, is there a different way?  I edit the /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d/dnsmasq.conf and restart network-manager but it isn't working.. it did work on 14.04 though
<Dropa> Hey, anyone have idea where softwares like bmon gets the information about TX/RX rates?
<Darkelarious> nrutas: afaik you just substitute your interface names for eth0 and eth1
<nrutas> well on this eth0 and eth1 don't exist
<nrutas> it calls them enp2s0 and enp3s0
<nrutas> I'm just using the old name style for simplicity...
<nrutas> basically my en0 = WAN, working fine (iface enp2s0 inet dhcp)
<nrutas> my en1 = LAN, iface enp3s0 inet static
<Darkelarious> "pre-up ip link set eth0 down "would become "pre-up ip link set enp2s0 down"
<Darkelarious> and so on
<nrutas> no I get that
<nrutas> but I'm saying this:
<nrutas> if I want a bridge, does the bridge replace the wifi and en? so I would no longer use config for enp3s0 beyond inet manual and then define the bridge w/ the IP and netmask etc?
<nrutas> I'm concerned it'll brea my dhcp setup
<nrutas> break*
<nrutas> since it was configured for that adapter
<Darkelarious> copy file, backup IPTABLES and try? :)
<nrutas> haha
<Darkelarious> no, without kidding, that's usually one easy way to try and figure out
<Darkelarious> sometimes it breaks, sometimes it works, depending on what you're doing
<nrutas> so is there no answer anywhere?
<Darkelarious> and the more often you do these kinds of things, you'll get a better view on what works
<Darkelarious> keep in mind that the people who would/could answer this correctly probably found out by just trying
<Darkelarious> there's always a risk that you break something
<Darkelarious> so try to contain possible damage
<lotuspsychje> nrutas: maybe the ##networking guys are able of more help
<nrutas> oh where's that?
<lotuspsychje> nrutas: /join ##networking that is
<nrutas> OH it's a channel
<nrutas> ok
<nrutas> thanks
<dj_xatra> When I run gvfs-mount in a Unity env, I see mounts in /run/user/$UID/gvfs. When I do it in an Openbox env, they don't show up there (though gvfs-mount -l does list them as mounted). What am I missing in Openbox?
<minetor> coucou les koupaing
<linuxuz3r> i need some help
<linuxuz3r> when i boot to ubuntu using grub2 it wont get passed the grub background
<linuxuz3r> the magenta background
<mad_> guys my  ubuntu gone! after i reinstall its showing
<linuxuz3r> can someone help
<mad_> ye
<FreeAtLast> linuxuz3r: help with what?
<linuxuz3r> i cant seem to boot to ubuntu
<FreeAtLast> well is grub working
<linuxuz3r> it wont get pass the magenta boot background
<FreeAtLast> okay what have you changed recently?
<linuxuz3r> none
<FreeAtLast> have you let any noobs have a sudo account?
<linuxuz3r> no
<hateball> linuxuz3r: boot to grub, edit your bootline and remove quiet splash, see where it halts
<FreeAtLast> so, no new software?  nothing uninstalled?
<linuxuz3r> i updated grub 2
<linuxuz3r> let me try it
<FreeAtLast> hateball probably knows more than I've learned in the 2 or 3 hours I've used Ubuntu
<FreeAtLast> I'll shut up and let them handle thus
<FreeAtLast> *this
<encryptedchicken> good morning
<lotuspsychje> encryptedchicken: morning mate
<linuxuz3r> FreeAtLast: seems to not load
<linuxuz3r> can you help
<DiamondSword> hello. I have a xubuntu install, but it has problems, I don't want to go deep with it, I'll install ubuntu. I want to ask: I'll use one for root and one for swap partition. do I need to make a new partition there for grub? or it will make it automatically?
<Desu> DiamondSword: you should have / and /home seperated, swap if if you want, if you are on a uefi capable system then also do an esp
<DiamondSword> Desu, why /home seperated?
<DiamondSword> Desu, why /home esp?
<Desu> because keeping your user data seperated makes backups, reinstalls etc much easier
<DiamondSword> Desu, what is esp?*
<Desu> also it won't break your system if you fill up your /home with kitty pics then
<Desu> or rather, render it unbootable
<Desu> esp == Efi System Partition
<Mathisen> is there any recomended backup software for ubuntu ?? i was thinking of using http://www.duplicati.com/ but is there any better ones ?
<DiamondSword> Desu, I have 120 gb ssd, what does it do if I choose erase disk and install ubuntu?
<DiamondSword> how much space for partitions?
<Desu> Mathisen: zbackup if you want block level, rdiff-backup if you want file level, btrfs snapshot/send/recieve if you use btrfs
<Desu> Mathisen: and always encrypt the backup locally if you are storing it in the cloud™
<Mathisen> Desu, im not expert, i need a backup for personal stuff i want it to be encrypted.. and not to slow .. gonna take backup ones a week so do any of them leave like 3 weeks copies and i removes rest ?
<Desu> DiamondSword: 20-50gb / (depending on how much stuff you want to install), swap if you want, the rest for /home
<Desu> esp if needed
<Desu> Mathisen: that is easy to handle with any of them
<DiamondSword> Desu, I think it is uefi. I don't know how to make a esp partition..
<Mathisen> Desu, okej if it where you choosing, witch one you choose of them ?
<Desu> http://zbackup.org/
<lokien> hey, how to purge kubuntu-desktop completely?
<Mathisen> Desu, thx
<Desu> personally I use btrfs, so I use btrfs snapshots and send/recieve
<Desu> Mathisen: performance of zbackup depends a bit on if you have usable aes acceleration in hardware or not
<Desu> most modern cpus have it
<Desu> make sure to read the caveats
<Desu> and limits
<Mathisen> Desu, will do some reading before doing anything :)
<adv_> hi
<Desu> Mathisen: the nice thing is that it is incremental so you don't need 5x the space to store 5 copies if you have fairly static data
<test_> test m10
<FreeAtLast> linuxuz3r: I have a solution
<simon3> :) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<simon3> _:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<simon3> ,,:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<simon3> :)
<simon3> hi
<simon3> this wont stop
<FreeAtLast> try to load a live USB
<FreeAtLast> back it all up from there
<FreeAtLast> re install
<FreeAtLast> always works
<FreeAtLast> gotta go to bed now
<lotuspsychje> !ops | simon3 known spammer from this week
<ubottu> simon3 known spammer from this week: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<bazhang> hes gone lotuspsychje
 * Myrtti offers coffee to lotuspsychje 
<lotuspsychje> tnx Myrtti xx
<redstoke> hello
<redstoke> hello
<mcphail> hi redstoke. Please ask your Ubuntu support question
<hefest> hey guys, whats the package that should be installed to fix the https://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.rs/2016/02/cve-2015-7547-glibc-getaddrinfo-stack.html ?
<bazhang> hefest, the fix is out already
<hefest> i dont see libc update on 14.04.1
<HackerII> its in the updates
<hefest> bazhang: yeah, but which package?
<lotuspsychje> hefest: update to 14.04.3
<hefest> lotuspsychje: is there just upgrade to the current libc? i'd rather not upgrade since it's production servers we are talking about
<lotuspsychje> hefest: always update to latest...
<lotuspsychje> hefest: you know how many security holes out there if you dont?
<lotuspsychje> !usn | hefest
<ubottu> hefest: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<llutz> hefest: in debian we had libc-bin libc6* updated, you have to wait  ubuntu-releases of those packages
<hefest> llutz: yeah, i already update my debian servers
<hefest> ok, so apt-get install libc-bin upgraded it to nonvulnerable version
<karie> Hey all, I need some help setting up GoldenDict in Xubuntu
<karie> Could anyone lend me some assistance? I have set up the dictionaries in GoldenDict, but they aren't "updated" and I get a parse error when I try to look up words.
<karie> Can anyone help me, with Xubuntu OS? I'm trying to get GoldenDict working.
<Shibe> https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/467uca/please_help_cant_install_kernel/
<Ben64> Shibe: we don't support compiling kernels here, you're on your own with that
<Shibe> ok
<homa> hi my friends
<pshr> !hi homa
<homa> hi pshr
<Desu> Shibe: if you want to build your own kernel then roll your own .deb instead of building/installing by hand
<Shibe> Desu: I've tried that too :I
<Shibe> make-kpkg also gives some error I dont remember and same with make deb-pkg
<homa> what temperature of cpu and gpu is good ?
<popey> homa: less then the maximum recommended by the manufacturer
<baizon> homa: under 90°C
<Ben64> homa: depends on cpu and gpu, ask ##hardware for more detailed information
<homa> thank you Ben64 , baizon , popey
<homa> Ben64, i can't connect to hardware channel
<homa> Ben64, i can't connect to hardware channel
<Desu> homa: register and identify with nickserv
<Desu> homa: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<homa> how can do that ? desti_T2
<homa> how can do that ? Desu
<Desu> I just told you how to do it
<homa> i don't understand
<popey> homa: follow the link - http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<popey> homa: it explains how to register your nickname
<cfhowlett> only if you read it, though
<easyOnMe> http://imgur.com/7HYTddd
<easyOnMe> I had that error about unity-greeter crashing
<easyOnMe> is there anything that can be done about it
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, yes.  send the error report.
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: I just did
<easyOnMe> but that was the second or third time I encountered it this year
<easyOnMe> but the problem does not seem to go away despite the reporting of the error
<homa> what is it nickserv in hardware channel
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, you reported it.  if it's a bug, a repair might be in progress.
<k1l_> homa: #freenode is the channel for questions about freenode irc network
<easyOnMe> k1l_: then what is IRC OFTC for
<k1l_> easyOnMe: that is another irc network. better ask them what they are for.
<rory> Where is all my gpg stuff stored? I want to move my dev environment wholesale from one machine to another
<lotuspsychje> rory: can the 'whereis' gpg command help?
<cfhowlett> rory, probably in your /home
<rory> I want to make sure I've got everything
<rory> if I just copy ~/.gnupg will that be enough?
<easyOnMe> anyone here done web development using ubuntu 14.04
<rory> easyOnMe: Almost certainly yes. Ask your next question (your real question) and find out
<easyOnMe> is it advisable to install git on the web server itself that is used for production
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: maybe the ##httpd guys can help with that?
<easyOnMe> no this has got nothing to do with httpd
<easyOnMe> that is why i was asking anyone here has done web dev using ubuntu distro
<rory> easyOnMe: What would the production webserver be using git for?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Amnez777> .join #unity3d
<Spitfire5> Hello world!!! Pinta does not run longer. Howto fix this?
<k1l_> Spitfire5: what is the error?
<Spitfire5> Pinta dont start. Now I'll  run this in console.
<k1l_> Spitfire5: open a terminal and start pinta from there. see what errors come up. put them at paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<Spitfire5> (Pinta:26446): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Attempt to add property __gtksharp_11_Pinta_Gui_Widgets_CellRendererSurface::surface after class was initialised
<Spitfire5> Unhandled Exception:
<Spitfire5> System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object
<Spitfire5>   at Pinta.Core.BaseTool.SetCursor (Gdk.Cursor cursor) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
<Spitfire5>   at Pinta.Core.BaseTool.OnActivated () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
<Spitfire5>   at Pinta.Core.BaseTool.DoActivated () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
<Spitfire5>   at Pinta.Core.ToolManager.SetCurrentTool (Pinta.Core.BaseTool tool) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
<k1l_> !paste | Spitfire5
<ubottu> Spitfire5: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Spitfire5> ERROR] FATAL UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object
<k1l_> !paste | Spitfire5
<k1l_> Spitfire5: put all the output into a pastebin please.
<Spitfire5> !paste | Spitfire5
<ubottu> Spitfire5, please see my private message
<Scrub> hi folks
<Scrub> for some reason I'm having trouble making a persistent Ubuntu system on a USB drive, I can't seem to make my changes (settings, files, etc) persist
<Scrub> I can boot into it just fine, but it's the same "clean" system every time, what am I missing?
<EriC^^> Scrub: why dont you make a full install on a usb?
<Scrub> that's what I did, install the Ubuntu installer on one USB, boot into that, plug in another USB, and install onto that
<Scrub> but changes didn't persist for some reason
<popey> Scrub: maybe you put the wrong one in ? :)
<popey> Scrub: the method you describe works fine, i have done it many times
<cfhowlett> Scrub, sounds like you made another boot USB, not installed to a USB
<Scrub> I'll give it another try then, maybe I really did miss something as simple as that
<Spitfire5> How to use pastebin?
<cfhowlett> Spitfire5, if from terminal: run the command and add | pastebinit
<k1l_> Spitfire5: i explained it twice. and the bot did tell it you 3 times. its like uploading a picture just with text.
<Jakey3> its really annoying that the software center has outdated software in it
<Jakey3> and you have to manually find the new versions
<Jakey3> negates the point really
<Ben64> no
<Jakey3> surely the software center should be an online 'portal'
<Jakey3> which is kept current
<Ben64> no
<k1l> Jakey3: what software exactly?
<Jakey3> eclipse
<Jakey3> as an example
<k1l> Jakey3: and you are aware that its a stable release distro?
<Ben64> the software in the ubuntu repositories are supported, and tested and will work with each other
<Jakey3> i think a choice should be give
<Jakey3> i think a choice should be given
<Ben64> yes, you can choose another distro
<lym> hello
<llutz> Jakey3: the choice is given: use a rolling release distro
<cfhowlett> !latest | Jakey3
<ubottu> Jakey3: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<k1l> Jakey3: you have a choice. you can use 3rd party PPA or .debs or compile yourself
<cfhowlett> greeting lvm.  ubuntu support here.  ask your question.
<tomer_> But people might then use the latest by default and still ask for support. I think the idea is to have a stable base until the next Ubuntu version.
<k1l> tomer_: yes. ubuntu ships stable software as standard. and supports it with updates to fix security issues. if you want the latest and greatest you are free to do that. but to demand that from ubuntu is not right, imho
<Jakey3> could provide tested and latest with disclaimer
<Jakey3> this has not been tested but here is the latest version
<cfhowlett> not the way ubuntu operates, jakey3.
<tomer_> Jakey3: In your case, a PPA will do, no?
<k1l> Jakey3: then i am happy that you do the testing and supporting of the latest eclipse version from now on :)
<DChapman> That's not the responsibilty of ubuntu development team, to deliver the latest versions of third party applications.
<Scrub> I'm attempting to install Ubuntu onto a USB drive right now, proceeding under "Something else" (rather than installing to internal drive). What's the recommended partition layout for the target USB? A single ext4 partition mounting to "/" will suffice?
<honigkuchen> I want that an harddrive is mounted at boot up only if it is connected and if not it shall still be able to finish boot
<k1l> Jakey3: go ahead, do the work, provide a PPA or other repo. or even better maintain  the  eclipse package in debian and ubuntu.
<k1l> Jakey3: proof to make it better than just ranting about volunteers work and demand things.
<Jakey3> ubuntu is a for profit company
<Jakey3> i understand irc is volunteer based
<Jakey3> however
<k1l> Jakey3: nope. ubuntu is not a for profit company.
<DChapman> Canonical is a for-profit company. Ubuntu is not.
<Ben64> Jakey3: if you want the newest everything all the time, ubuntu isn't for you
<cfhowlett> Jakey, false.  fact check
<Jakey3> well i meant canonical
<Ben64> Jakey3: you can keep going on about how you want ubuntu to be, but it doesn't seem like what you're wanting
<k1l> Jakey3: pleae use your own blog for ranting with wrong facts. thanks
<Jakey3> im sure mark shuttleworth started ubuntu for charity
<SCHAAP137> Jakey3: a company in itself is de facto for-profit, to be able to continue existing
<SCHAAP137> so you're just stating the obvious
<DiamondSword> hello, my touchpad fn key not working on ubuntu 14.04 so I found these tutorials. this one I can turn on and off the touchpad, it's ok: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65951/how-to-disable-the-touchpad but this one I cannot find it how to add a launcher on top bar. how can I add that shortcuts to turn on/off touchpad and add the app launcher on top bar on ubuntu 14.04?
<Scrub> I'm attempting to install Ubuntu onto a USB drive right now, proceeding under "Something else" (rather than installing to internal drive). What's the recommended partition layout for the target USB? A single ext4 partition mounting to "/" will suffice?
<cfhowlett> Scrub, yeah you can do that
<Scrub> cfhowlett: cool, thanks
<ikonia> Scrub: I don't think that is a good move
<ikonia> you'll do better in my view using a live usb with persistent data
<ikonia> why are you installing to a usb stick
<lokien> hey guys! when I'm booting normally, my login screen won't show up (black screen). I can switch to ttys though. what can be the cause?
<lokien> when I switch to upstart on the boot, it works fine
<ikonia> switch to upstart ?
<lokien> permanently?
<chop321> noob question but is linux and Ubuntu two different things?
<ikonia> what do you mean by switch to upstart ?
<ikonia> chop321: linux is the "base" product, ubuntu is how it's packaged and built
<jkhl> chop321: Ubuntu is a kind of linux distribution
<Azis> Search for "Revolution Os" you'll see complete story behind GNU/ LINUX, Debian, Ubuntu, Redhat etc
<lokien> advanced options -> ubuntu (upstart)
<Scrub> ikonia: I want a USB to contain an entire Ubuntu environment. Persistence is the reason I'm doing this again, changes didn't persist the first time around. Hoping it works proeprly now
<cfhowlett> +1 Revolution S
<jkhl> chop321: I mean Ubuntu is a kind of linux, Ubuntu is a linux distribution*
<SCHAAP137> linux is the kernel
<chop321> ahh so its like redhat linux
<chop321> ive used that
<tomer_> yeah, exactly.
<SCHAAP137> a linux distribution is the linux kernel + GNU software around it
<Ben64> Scrub: you'd be much better off using liveusb + persistence
<Ben64> Scrub: a full install on a flash drive will be slow and bad
<SCHAAP137> chop321: redhat is a distribution as well
<k1l> chop321: "linux" is just the pure base kernel system. so from android over ubuntu over fedora to debian. that are all linux os
<SCHAAP137> like ubuntu
<lokien> ikonia: when it's booting up, I'm choosing advanced options and then ubuntu (upstart)
<SCHAAP137> the OS should be called GNU/Linux
<chop321> yeah thats what i thought i get it now thanks guys :)
<SCHAAP137> to distringuish between the OS and the kernel
<ikonia> lokien: I'm really sorry, I don't know what you mean
<Scrub> Ben64: how can I best accomplish that?
<k1l> lokien: what system is that exactly? and when did the error start?
<Ben64> Scrub: it should be an option on whatever tool you use to make the live usb
<tomer_> SCHAAP137: it understandably just won't stick, because people like the simplicity of just "Linux"
<chop321> i guess my next noob question (last one i promise) i only need Ubuntu OS installed?
<ikonia> chop321: we don't know what you need
<Azis> Yes.
<SCHAAP137> tomer_: very true, there are things to say in favor of that as well
<jkhl> chop321: yeah Ubuntu includes everything you need
<cfhowlett> chop321, if you install ubuntu, you have a full flavored operating system
<SCHAAP137> simplifying things is a human thing
<lokien> k1l: ubuntu 15.10, dual booting with windows. it was working fine till today
<Azis> Linux is the name os kernel
<chop321> thanks guys <3
<tsp`> it's a little too late to rename everything to "gnu/linux" anyway
<Azis> every os have their own kernel
<Scrub> Ben64: I used unetbootin, didn't see any such options.
<k1l> lokien: try an older kernel?
<Ben64> Scrub: it's there
<Azis> Darwin kernel for Mac
<k1l> Scrub: use the ubuntu usb installer
<chop321> Ubuntu 14.04.3 or 15.10?
<Azis> NT kernel for windows,
<Scrub> Ben64: k1l: okay, I'll poke around a bit more then, thanks
<lokien> k1l: can't I recompile/reload my current? I think there was a command for that, but I don't remember it now
<k1l> lokien: i would first start to look what is wrong.
<tomer_> lokien: sorry i didn't read your earlier messages, you get the login screen but it gives you a blank screen when you go further or?
<jkhl> chop321: I'd probably go for the latest one which has Long Term Support (LTS) which is 14.04.3 LTS I think
<lokien> k1l: that's why I'm asking here :D
<Azis> :tsp no its not
<lokien> tomer_: it doesn't give me a login screen. purple "ubuntu" and then black
<k1l> lokien: try the second to last kernel with out upstart (so with systemd) and lets see if that workd
<k1l> *works
<k1l> lokien: so we know its an issue with the latest kernel
<lokien> k1l: was there a kernel update today?
<tomer_> lokien: where do you select the upstart version, is that earlier in the boot process? (sorry, I'm on Xubuntu)
<Jakey4> does anyone know how long the android emulator should take to load on ubuntu 14.04
<lapion> Hello a release upgrade froze and I had to kill the process is there anyway continue ?
<Jakey4> approximately
<k1l> lokien: i dont know what you updated last.
<cfhowlett> Jakey4, should be only seconds
<Jakey4> 8gb ram 2 cpu
<tomer_> lokien: If you arrive at a blank screen, it's often a problem with starting X, the reasons for which could be numerous.
<lokien> tomer_: yeah. it's ubuntu/advanced ubuntu/memtest/windows. and if I choose "ubuntu", it'll go into loading screen and then go black. with advanced -> upstart, it'll boot normally
<Jakey4> something strange going on with mine its continuouls loading
<k1l> lapion: from what release to which release was the upgrade?
<lokien> k1l: I'm updating daily
<cfhowlett> Jakey4, start it from the terminal and report error messages
<Jakey4> shouldnt make a difference im running in a virtual machine
<Jakey4> good point
<Azis> Jakey4 use android x86 instead Geanymotion
<tomer_> k1l: isn't it odd though, that it appears to work for lokien with upstart?
<Azis> Run it over lastest virtualbox
<k1l> tomer_: i dont know yet if its a systemd issue or a "last kernel" issue.
<lapion> kil 15.04 to 15.10
<Jakey4> just gets stuck here
<Jakey4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15099958/
<lokien> k1l: what kernel to install? right now I'm on 4.2.0-27
<Jakey4> Azis, you mean intel atom (x86)
<Jakey4> currently on armeabi-v7a
<Azis> No. There android porting for x86 device
<Azis> *is
<Jakey4> ok will have a look thanks
<Azis> run it over virtualbox
<k1l> lapion: what is "lsb_release -d" now in terminal?
<Azis> Or if u want to get faster graphic capabilities install it on real HD
<k1l> lokien: just try to boot the second to latest kernel quick and see if that works (without upstart)
<Jakey4> Azis, are you refering to http://www.android-x86.org/
<Azis> Yep, i do
<Jakey4> ok
<lapion> 15.10
<Azis> it is faster than geany motion, plus it is open source project
<k1l> lapion: ok. so run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in terminal
<lokien> I had removed systemd and enabled upstart. it works, and from today I'm systemd hater :D
<lapion> kil just remove the dpkg lockfile?
<k1l> lokien: ok, so you dont want to investigate whats wrong. the issue is that upstart is a deadend and you will not be able to run ubuntu with upstart forever since ubuntu switched to systemd
<LambdaComplex> systemd is nice
<k1l> lapion: is there some other program opened that uses tha package management?
<lokien> k1l: so, uhm, I'll reinstall systemd now
<lapion> kil no I had to kill dpkg it was frozen
<k1l> lapion: uh :/
<k1l> lapion: yes you need to remove the lockfile when you did kill dpkg and it didnt free the lock because of that
<lokien> k1l: I'm rebooting now, fingers crossed
<Jakey4> Azis, so to clarify to run android emulator i must run on bare metal otherwise install this android iso
<Jakey4> in the case of installing the .iso how do i put my app onto the iso, this must be done manually then?
<Jakey4> as android emulate does it automatically
<Azis> U Can install android x86 on to vbox
<Jakey4> so then it would be a vm in a vm
<Jakey4> as im running my dev environment in a vm
<lyh> hello
<Jakey4> so my question is how do i load my app file into the android iso
<Azis> if u run it onto virtualbox. As long your laptop connected to the internet. You will able to access android market on it
<Jakey4> while running in a vm
<lokien> k1l: still, black screen.
<Jakey4> my app isnt in the android market
<lokien> I had to pick upstart again
<PHroGman> anyone know if you can put Ubuntu touch on Kindle fire 5th gen?
<MonkeyDust> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Jakey4> im building it now
<Azis> virtualbox will emulate network environtment for u.
<lapion> kil well I guess I had to ask my question differently, the upgrade froze zo I was wondering on whether to simply restore my backup and redo or to recover from the freeze and have a workable system
<k1l> lapion: running my command from above is worth a try.
<lapion> I will try dpkg --reconfigure -a
<Azis> It's possible.
<lapion> after which I will do the apt dist-upgrade
<Azis> sorry i'm on the phone now. Can't type fast
<k1l> lapion: first run the update to get the latest packages
<Azis> Have u ever use uneetbotin software?
<Azis> Download Kitkat version and try the live cd option
<Azis> its android and yes, its support usb fd reading.
<Azis> so it can open external drive such as usb fd.
<ash_workz> is there a word to describe the first column of the long format list? ... "permissions" I think refers to (literally) 90% of it, but I would call the whole thing an amalgamate of "permissions" AND "file type"
<Azis> copy your own .apk files into those usb. Good luck XD
<MonkeyDust> ash_workz  you mean in ls -l ?
<geirha> ash_workz: file mode
<ash_workz> MonkeyDust: yeah
<ash_workz> geirha: I thought "modes" were each individual letter (aside from the first one)
<geirha> hence chmod to CHange the file MODE
<MonkeyDust> ash_workz  i guess 'permission list'
<ash_workz> geirha: like, I cannot derive the meaning of "mode" from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modes_%28Unix%29 to refer to the whole block
<ash_workz> but it actually /doesn't/ explicitly say that is *not* the meaning.
<geirha> ash_workz: How about bsd's chmod(1)? https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?chmod
<lokien_> k1l: older kernel glitches graphics, and still, doesn't get to login screen
<ash_workz> geirha: thanks :)
<ash_workz> geirha: that still kind of says that "modes" refer to the last nine characters of the first column of the long format list
<lapion> lokien_, v-ram problem ? or maybe try nomodeset
<lokien_> lapion: dunno, it's only working with upstart /:
<geirha> ash_workz: right, and the first character is the file type
<ash_workz> geirha: I was hoping to have a term to apply to the column; it would appear to come in handy when I am handling things with PHP ftp functions with limited ftp access
<lapion> lokien I had the same problems with my macbookpro3.1  I just added nomodeset to grub
<ash_workz> to the whole* column
<geirha> I don't know of any terms to refer to both at once
<geirha> use type_and_mode maybe?
<ash_workz> geirha: thanks :)
<loa> hello! is there updates for that security hole about dns resolve?
<loa> i use ubuntu 14.04
<chudler> loa: yes. any other question?
<hateball> loa: yes, just update like you normally do
<loa> thank you.
<lokien_> lapion: eh, okay. I'll try archlinux :I
<auv_> try manjaro
<loa> chudler, actually it is, how i can by myself understand that there is fix for this?
<loa> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-7547.html
<loa> i know i can test it by myself.
<chudler> loa: What I do is subscribe to security@ubuntu.com mailing list.
<chudler> then the news comes to me :-)
<loa> if i send email on this email i will subscribe to it?
<Pici> loa: Are you running any of those releases? if so either it Does Not Exist (meaning it doesn't apply) or it was released, or for touch see the notes above.  also, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2900-1/
<loa> Pici, so that dne means that there no patch for this yet?
<chudler> loa: instructions for the mailing list are on this page, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-security-announce.
<chudler> I meant this list: ubuntu-security-announce@lists.ubuntu.com, not the security@ one.
<Pici> loa: no, it means that package isn't available in this release.
<lokien_> auv_: I hated it last time. it was like arch + suse
<loa> Pici, can't get this. Can you rephrase please for me. What mean it is not available? Update not available or what?
<Pici> loa: I mean the glibc source package does not exist in the 12.04 and 14.04 repositories.
<auv_> lokien_: then there is antergos
<Pici> loa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15100168/
<lokien_> auv_: I'll try vanilla arch. *aims razors at his wrists*
<streulma> Hello, how can I disable KMS for ATI X700 RV410 card ?
<ikonia> streulma: in ubuntu of fedora ?
<ikonia> or fedora sorry
<streulma> ikonia, I can try in the 2 :-)
<ikonia> so which ubuntu package are you using for the ati drivers ?
<streulma> maybe grub is the best option
<streulma> radeon driver
<streulma> KMS is standard enabled
<ikonia> no - which ubuntu package
<ikonia> there are many ubuntu packages with ati drivers in
<ikonia> which one
<streulma> the standard, I don't know
<ikonia> streulma: what is the name of the package you installed /
<streulma> ikonia, no one, open source driver standard used, no drivers installed
<ikonia> there has to be a package, can you use a pastebin ?
<ikonia> please show me the output of "dpkg -l | grep -i radeon"
<ikonia> (in a pastebin)
<streulma> why do you want to want to know the driver? It's standard used
<ikonia> streulma: because different drivers have different features
<ikonia> please show me the output I've asked for
<streulma> ok, I'm now installing Fedora, but I use standard 14.04.3 or 15.10, it depends
<necku> how can I make a USB with Ubuntu 14 on which I can perform changes (like apt-get install, etc.) that will sustain over shut dowm?
<MonkeyDust> necku  start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<necku> thanks!
<Bitnova> Could anyone tell me if they have achieved X11 forwarding logins via SSH Public Key Authentication WHILE decrypting homedir at the same time when logging in?
<aricz> Hi, can anyone help us with a wifi problem. We're trying to connect to wpa2 enterprise (eduroam) in console using ubilinux. We're able to power up the wifi, and scan with 'iwlist wlan0 scan' .. and we find eduroam..
<MonkeyDust> aricz  is ubilinux a distro?
<aricz> yeah, for Intel Edison
<MonkeyDust> aricz  guess it's not supported here
<aricz> ok, but should be very similar to ubuntu
<aricz> it's just that there are no easy networkmanagers installed.. so it seems we have to do it in console and configure the wifi network ourselves
<MonkeyDust> aricz  try here http://www.emutexlabs.com/forum/index
<aricz> it's pretty much dead
<ikonia> not really ubuntus problem that their support sources are poor
<aricz> nothing too special about ubilinux.. it's just that we have to configure the files manually.. and we're very unsure about where to start
<MonkeyDust> aricz  type /topic   to find out what's supported here
<BluesKaj> aricz, ublinux is based on debian wheezy, you may find more help and support in #debian
<ikonia> aricz: not here, sorry
<ikonia> you will not find help in debian
<ikonia> debian does not support derivatives
<aricz> okidok
<Bitnova> hi, Could anyone tell me if they have achieved X11 forwarding logins via SSH Public Key Authentication WHILE decrypting homedir at the same time when logging in? Using ~/.ssh/rc could possibly solve the X11 forwarding issue, but i dont know how? please can someone help
<lugarius> hello
<lugarius> I have an idea for ubuntu'
<lugarius> where should I tell it?
<lugarius> ...someone?
<MonkeyDust> lugarius  #ubuntu-offtopic
<mcphail> lugarius: you can file a bug on launchpad.net
<mcphail> lugarius: "bugs" include wishlist items
<lugarius> its not a bug
<lugarius> oh
<lugarius> how exactly?
<mcphail> lugarius: yes - file it as a bug in an appropriate section, and it will be tagged as "Wishlist" when triaged
<Bitnova> hi, can anyone help with my issue?
<mcphail> !bug | lugarius
<ubottu> lugarius: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lugarius> I wannt to suggest a feature
<ikonia> lugarius: what do you want to suggest ?
<lugarius> as on openSUSE the iso should be bigger with optional software, like chromium, gimp and so on...
<lugarius> and in the installer you can add more software if you want
<ikonia> thats not going to happen
<MonkeyDust> lugarius  the opposite has happened, to koop the iso small
<mcphail> lugarius: there is a longstanding bug which suggests the ISO should be smaller, to fit on a CD ;)
<ikonia> if you feel strongly about it raise a feature request on launchpad.net
<MonkeyDust> keep*
<lugarius> on a cd???
<necku> to make a persistent Ubuntu Live USB, I must partition the USB to one primary 750mb drive, and one logical for the rest of the space named "casper-rw", and then install the ubuntu .iso on the casper-rw drive ??
<Bitnova> so i take it no one in here knows anything about sshd and ecryptfs. right?
<lugarius> why should ubuntu fit on a cd? I mean....   really, why???
<ikonia> lugarius: it really doesn't matter
<ikonia> lugarius: log a feature request, or dont
<ikonia> up to you
<MonkeyDust> lugarius  i guess what you want, already exists and carries the name 'ultimate edition'
<ikonia> ultimate is dead
<ikonia> an not an official spin
<Bitnova> wow i guess not.
<ikonia> Bitnova: why don't you just ask the question
<Bitnova> i did, like twice..... lol
<ikonia> what is the question
<Bitnova> Could anyone tell me if they have achieved X11 forwarding logins via SSH Public Key Authentication WHILE decrypting homedir at the same time when logging in?  Using ~/.ssh/rc could possibly solve the X11 forwarding issue, but i dont know how? please can someone help
<charlytavu> Hi guys, when using openvpn it creates an interface like tun0, does all my traffic going through eth0 is forwarded to tun0 before going out ?
<ikonia> Bitnova: you won't be able to do that, as it will need the disk decrypted first to write the xsession
<ikonia> so you'll need to break it into 2 stages
<Bitnova> yes.. so how do i do that.. ikonia
<ikonia> Bitnova: depends how the home dir is being decrypted
<Bitnova> i never made any special encryptions. its a standard ubuntu install, with an encrypted home dir. ikonia
<ikonia> so if you are logged in - it should be descyrpted
<Bitnova> yes
<ikonia> so you should have no problem then
<ikonia> ssh -X should just work
<Bitnova> no, when im logged in locally once, then i can remote connect with x11 forwarding, such as using x2go. but if i havent logged in locally on the server, i struggle to logon remotely. ikonia
<ikonia> right, so thats the problem
<ikonia> you're depending on the login to decyrpt
<ikonia> so work with that limitation
<ikonia> or to be honest - why bother using encyption
<Bitnova> i have moved the authorized_keys to an outside dir.
<Bitnova> so thats fine.
<afidegnum> Hello, i m having a hard time extend the partition on sd5 where linux resides,   the sd3 partition has windows running, but when shrinked, and tried to create a new partition, i have an error of reaching  my maximum allowed partition.    what shuold i do ? here is my screen shot  https://www.dropbox.com/s/exij180dgomjiml/Screenshot%20from%202016-02-17%2014%3A19%3A26.png?dl=0
<ikonia> may as well remove encyption
<Bitnova> but its the local logon prompt that i dont receive when loggin in remotely
<ikonia> right, because thats set on the console
<Bitnova> cant i have encryption AND use ssh x11 forwarding? isnt that more secure than just having ssh x11 forwarding?
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> it's not secure at all
<ikonia> as you're decrypting to use it
<ikonia> so whats the point ?
<Bitnova> well if someone steals the server on the remote side... ikonia
<ikonia> then you need to setup ecyption differently
<ikonia> but again - what's really on the server thats secret.....I mean honestly
<Bitnova> ikonia, u got any ideas ?  no i just want to know how to use it that way.
<dit0a> hi, with the update-alternatives command what exactly is the priority?
<texla> I have Ubuntu 14.04 on a Desktop I installed an o/s to /dev/sdb2 and then installed it to /dev/sdc1 on a usb pen drive>my laptop has the same ubuntu 14.04 installed yet i cannot load the pen drive to it> the desktop loads it just fine> what have i done wrong
<dit0a> Is 0 the highest for example?
<dit0a> or is 0 the lowest?
<ikonia> Bitnova: I'm not desiging solutions for you, sorry
<Bitnova> ikonia, no i never asked you to design a solution for me. i just asked if theres another way to encrypt it and being able to login at the same time with pub key?
<fission6> trying to write an upscript for a celery process, it says the process is running but i dont see anythign spit out to the logging, anyone have debug guidance for an upstream script
<ikonia> Bitnova: public key will not decyrpt it for you
<ikonia> you need to change the way encryption layout works,
<fission6> is there a channel for upstart scripts?
<Pici> fission6: theres #upstart, but I'm not sure how active it is.
<ikonia> good people in there, just a small channel
<dami0> hi, i'm trying to test out single sign on
<spm_draget> Silly question, but after installing a fresh ubuntu-server and assigning a static IP and nameserver… where is the nameserver saved? Should it be in /etc/netwrok/interfaces… because I do not see it there…?
<lotuspsychje> spm_draget: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys can assist you?
<spm_draget> Okay, thanks
<dami0> was going throug the instructions and just wanted to ask about faking the domain names, if i put the server down in the /etc/hosts files, is that loopback for the server itself and the server's LAN ip on the clients/
<dami0> ?*
<MonkeyDust> dami0  there's also #ubuntu-server
<INFO324jfung> Hi everyone
<MacGruber> Good morning
<fritchie> anyone familiar with the ubuntu vsphere openstack appliance?
<dami0> MonkeyDust: it's not specific to ubuntu server, i'm actually using a desktop for the server machine
<Ashtasu> Morning Macgruber :)
<MacGruber> Thanks, Ashtasu--I think it's going to be a great day!
<ouned_> hi. when using apt-get install it automatically selects all the dependencies and installs them. Why doesnt this work when installing a i386 package on a amd64 system?
<genii> ouned_: Can you give an example of this?
<texla> I have Ubuntu 14.04 on a Desktop I installed an o/s to /dev/sdb2 and then installed it to /dev/sdc1 on a usb pen drive>my laptop has the same ubuntu 14.04 installed yet i cannot load the pen drive to it> the desktop loads it just fine> what have i done wrong
<ouned_> genii: g++-multilib : Depends: cpp (>= 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6) but it is not going to be installed
<wolfgangsta> hello there, I'm using ClassicMenu Indicator with Unity. I would like something similar in my system tray to browse through my folders. What could I choose in order to do that? Thanks
<genii> ouned_: So you did something like sudo apt-get install g++-multilib:i386  ?
<ouned_> no i did that: sudo apt-get install -y gcc-multilib gcc-4.8-multilib g++-multilib g++-4.8-multilib libsdl2-dev:i386 libopenal-dev:i386
<MonkeyDust> wolfgangsta  there's something called unity-launcher-folders
<MonkeyDust> wolfgangsta  http://unity-folders.exceptionfound.com/
<genii> ouned_: You shouldn't need to specify :i386 for any packages, if your machine architectures for apt are set correctly. It will just grab both automatically.
<genii> ouned_: What says the result of:  apt-config dump | grep Architectures
<ouned_> genii: APT::Architectures "";
<ouned_>  and APT::Architectures:: "amd64";
<ouned_> I added the arch by "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386"
<httpster> yo. I'm getting a hash sum mismatch when I try to apt-get update. I suppose there's something wrong with the DigitalOcean repo my server tries to update from by default. What can I do?
<genii> ouned_: i386 apparently did not get added yet. Did you: sudo apt-get update   ..since you added it?
<Mathisen> is there any version for torrent time to ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> Mathisen  version for torrent time? meaning?
<Nukien> Anyone around familiar with initramfs and luks encryption ?
<Mathisen> MonkeyDust, if it exist to linux at all
<httpster> Torrent Time is like Popcorn Time.
<Mathisen> MonkeyDust, if so where can i find it
<MonkeyDust> oh, 'torrent time' is some kind of service?
<mcphail> !warez | Mathisen
<ubottu> Mathisen: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Mathisen> torrent time is not warez.... but il got my answer it does not exist yet..
<httpster> Mathisen: it is tho
<Mathisen> nope you can use it for it
<Mathisen> but that upp to the person that use ut
<Mathisen> it*
<afrokarlsson> guten morgen
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<afrokarlsson> wie gehts?
<afrokarlsson> sprechen sie deutch?
<OerHeks> Mathisen, it *is* illegal > Torrents Time - Download and watch torrents in your browser
<afrokarlsson> bitte, dont speak english
<OerHeks> so totally offtopic here, and #freenode.
<Mathisen> OerHeks, and what is illegal with that... i understand where you going with this.. but still there are legal torrents and movies to watch.. ofc there is non legal but lets skip this and move on with out lifes...
<afrokarlsson> do you know how hitler died?
<MonkeyDust> afrokarlsson  type   /j #ubuntu-de
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | afrokarlsson
<ubottu> afrokarlsson: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<afrokarlsson> he leaves in on island of baltic see, and dies same year as beria
<MonkeyDust> afrokarlsson  stop
<genii> afrokarlsson: This channel is for support of Ubuntu. Continuing along this offtopic path will just get you booted.
<afrokarlsson> i cant get booted, im big ubuntu fan
<genii> afrokarlsson: If you're not giving support or seeking support, then you need to go to a more appropriate channel for what you wish to actually talk about.
<ouned_> genii: added it again and did the update again
<ouned_> now it works
<ouned_> weird :/
<ouned_> thanks
<genii> ouned_: Glad to assist
<ioria> c
<afrokarlsson> ok sorry genii
<afrokarlsson> do you play chess?
<genii> afrokarlsson: Again, not the proper channel.
<afrokarlsson> sry, that im speaking here, but i got bans from al estonian chat networks
<MonkeyDust> afrokarlsson  banned for no reason, of course
<genii> afrokarlsson: If you persis in non-support talk, you will probably also get one from here.
<afrokarlsson> btw, do you know how the superkillers runs, in superkillier right shue is mouse sceleton, and thats it is
<Guy1524> hey guys, so last night I went on the ##vulkan irc asking how to install the beta nvidia vulkan driver for my optimus gtx 960M.  The installation failed miserably and now my computer is messed up in all sorts of ways and Im suprised I managed to get into xfce (I usually use gnome) with just integrated graphics.  is there a way to reinstall ubuntu while retaining all packages repositories and application files?
<OerHeks> Guy1524, there is a ppa for 16.04 ( beta) only .. https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/ubuntu/vulkan/+packages
<OerHeks> Guy1524, i think you need to reinstall
<texla> I have Ubuntu 14.04 on a Desktop I installed an o/s to /dev/sdb2 and then installed it to /dev/sdc1 on a usb pen drive>my laptop has the same ubuntu 14.04 installed yet i cannot load the pen drive to it> the desktop loads it just fine> what have i done wrong
<Guy1524_> hey guys, I am back sorry, did anyone answer my question when I was gone?
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2900-1/
<OerHeks> Guy1524, there is a ppa for 16.04 ( beta) only .. https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/ubuntu/vulkan/+packages
<Jan\> how do I find out if dependencies are installed properly for an app ?
<mcphail> Jan\: an app you installed in the normal way, or something random you have downloaded from outside the default repos?
<Jan\> mcphail: webmin I installed with apt
<genii> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<mcphail> Jan\: so, not from the default repos?
<OerHeks> webmin is not in our repos, for a long time now
<mcphail> Jan\: you're going to have to get a list of dependencies from the supplier of the file, and hunt them down manually
<sazawal> I am trying to make an ISO image of a Bluray disc of about 20 GB. The dd command stops copying after 10 GB, says "dd: error reading ‘/dev/sr2’: Input/output error". What could be the issue here?
<mcphail> sazawal: possibly copy protection mechanisms
<OerHeks> Jan\,  apt-cache rdepends <packagename>
<mcphail> OerHeks: will only be helpful if the .deb packager has done a good job
<sazawal> mcphail: You mean because of the Bluray encoding on the disc? I have read that Sony holds the ownership of it and it is encrypted or something. Is it the same problem?
<OerHeks> mcphail, true, not sure how he installed that, ppa perhaps
<mcphail> sazawal: I don't have much experience of bluray, but common DVD protection methods do this. They make some sectors seem corrupt. I've heard ddrescue can help with those. But the only thing I've found on Linux which copes with all DVDs is MakeMKV
<Jan\> mcphail: well I added the webmin repo
<sazawal> mcphail: I have also tried MakeMKV, but the copying stops after 6 GB. I found this thread which says that the problem is because the disc drive goes to standby mode and stops spinning after sometime as it has no external power, http://www.makemkv.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=8003. I am not sure if this could be the case.
<mcphail> Jan\: Unfortunately, that is completely unsupported here. There isn't any way to know how much care and attention has been paid by the repo maintainer to dependency issues
<Jan\> mcphail: what would be the apt cmd to verify dependencies?
<mcphail> Jan\: as i said, that won't verify _anything_. You have an untrusted source. There is no way to tell if the dependencies have been listed correctly
<OerHeks> Jan\, read back
<mcphail> Jan\: it is a "garbage in, garbage out" problem
<Jan\> OerHeks: yeah thx. it didnt retrun anything
<mcphail> sazawal: that seems incredibly annoying. Sorry - I don't know any way around that
<sazawal> mcphail: Oh that sucks. I recently bought this very costly bluray disc drive, I am very disappointed if this is the case
<sazawal> mcphail: Can you suggest me some IRC rooms where I can post this problem?
<Jan\> well the issue is copy protection for bluray
<Jan\> you have to decrypt it first I think
<Jan\> dvds you used to have to decrypt
<Jan\> so must be the same for bluray
<mcphail> sazawal: beyond ##linux, I don't know where you should ask. Sorry...
<Jan\> sazawal: cant you just subscribe to one of these streaming sites and call it a day ? :)
<isp_> 4014723
<isp_> 111
<isp_> grml
<isp_> sry
<isp_> why is there no voip-call function on irc :)
<Jan\> sazawal: are you there ? did you read on at videohelp website ?
<Jan\> isp_: because its irc
<RyanLWilliams> Hi
<isp_> he, thanks, thought i had skype as active window
<Jan\> there are alternatives to skype
<sazawal> Jan\: First, it could be risky in Germany to use free streaming sites because of the laws. Second, most good and rare movies are not available for streaming because they don't get any profit margin. Third, the print is usually not good on the free streaming sites. But thanks, i do stream most of the times.
<wfreeman> I am trying to use scripts in /etc/acpi to disable the touchscreen using xinput when the screen is closed. These scripts work when called manually, but fail when triggered by an ACPI event with an error "unable to connect to X server". I assume that this is because the low-level ACPI mechanism isn't aware of X. Is there any way to disable/reenable a touchscreen that doesn't require X?
<wfreeman> Alternatively, is there any way to have the acpi scripts run xinput?
<Jan\> sazawal: who said anything about free? I said subscribe
<RyanLWilliams> What is the best OS for this spec: Intel P4 3.00GHz, 1GB RAM, 1TB HDD?
<Jan\> RyanLWilliams: lubuntu
<RyanLWilliams> It's a old system, but it has to keep me going until, I start to build my very own PC
<RyanLWilliams> Thanks /jan
<RyanLWilliams> Jan\: Thanks
<sazawal> Jan\: Yes, I also said that they just have blockbuster movies, not the rare ones. The rare ones I buy or issue from the library.
<sazawal> Jan\: Sorry which videohelp website?
<Jan\> sazawal: http://www.videohelp.com/dvdbackup#6;71
<wfreeman> I guess I could remove and reinsert kernel modules whenever the lid is opened/closed...
<runk> hello everyone, for a while whenever I work with filezilla it slows down all programs. I say filezilla because when I dont run it the machine returns to normal state. it happens like this: cursor doesnt totally freeze but moves with delay and slowly, which is however the single movement to be seen on the whole machine, with no way to operate any of the open programs.
<runk> what might be causing this?
<RyanLWilliams> Jan\: Would it run on my system alright?
<Jan\> RyanLWilliams: try the live disc and see for yourself
<mcphail> !specs | RyanLWilliams
<ubottu> RyanLWilliams: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Jan\> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<RyanLWilliams> mcphail: what was the point in that for!?
<RyanLWilliams> Jan\: OK, Jan thanks my friend
<mcphail> RyanLWilliams: did you read it?
<RyanLWilliams> mcphail: nope no need, because Jan\ said yes it be OK to run.
<Jan\> no i said try the live disc
<spliffy> Hi there. Anyone else with login problems appearing today on multiple LTS 8.04 machines?
<lotuspsychje> oO
<lotuspsychje> !8.04 | spliffy
<ubottu> spliffy: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<fritchie> anyone familiar with controlling vsphere vm power thru maas?
<wfreeman> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<spliffy> smartass ^^
<lotuspsychje> spliffy: clean install a version from topic
<spliffy> lotuspsychje: if you think you are helping someone, you're wrong
<mcphail> spliffy: behave, please
<spliffy> ok mr blockwart
<necku> how can I install a full persistent Ubuntu with grub on a USB flash drive from running Ubuntu on VMware ?
<lotuspsychje> spliffy: don't make it any harder on yourself, your version is end of life you should know better
<sazawal> Jan\: The website is mostly talking about the tools in Windows. I this its just not about the tools, copy command (for example dd) should make an ISO backup on my computer. I tried dd as well as the MakeMKV, and also normal copy and pasting from nautilus, nothing worked.
<spliffy> lotuspsychje: i know better, but i think it's worth taking 10 minutes to investigate the cause before making a hasty decision and working overtime without a good reason. an of course i know i need to migrate - i already started and the server is only used internally for old projects.
<Jan\> sazawal: well atleast it gives you a better idea of what neeeds to be done
<lotuspsychje> spliffy: first of all, we dont support end of life versions here
<sazawal> Jan\: Yes, thats right.
<lotuspsychje> spliffy: second, using eol version on production server is really a bad idea for security reasons
<spliffy> lotuspsychje: this doesn't mean no one is allowed to talk about it in this channel, or does it?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | spliffy here
<ubottu> spliffy here: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<spliffy> lotuspsychje: omg... please don't berate me. just for example, if it's airgapped i don't care about security of network daemons.
<lotuspsychje> spliffy: your on your own with eol versions anyway, neither if your interested in security or not
<OerHeks> spliffy, noway to tell if your system is compromised, and 8.x is not supported anymore. but you know that.
<P_E_T_O> hi, after OTA9 on BQ E5 I cant boot into phone, see only "bq powered by ubuntu" can you please help me?
<boriseto> I'm curious, is there a version of Ubuntu where everything is "bleeding edge" without having to always upgrade from version to version? I usually use LTS versions, but because of getting newer hardware, a lot of things don't seem to work.
<agile_prg> hi all, I am confused by these instructions: http://pkg.mxe.cc/, I followed them but when I try apt-get install mxe-i686-w64-mingw32.static-qt it says couldn't find package
<OerHeks> P_E_T_O, joun #ubuntu-touch for support
<OerHeks> *join
<davidmichaelkarr> How do I permanently configure the file explorer in ubuntu to always show dot files, and always be in list details mode?
<agile_prg> if I do uname -a it shows: Linux manitowoc-VirtualBox 3.2.0-97-generic #137-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 17 21:14:00 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<agile_prg> can it be installed?
<squinty> davidmichaelkarr,  Edit -> Preferences
<P_E_T_O> OerHeks: I asked there, but nobody answered me :/
<OerHeks> P_E_T_O, be patient, someone will answer
<sazawal> Sorry I am trying to post my question the second time in a hope that someone would have a fix: I am trying to make an ISO image of a Bluray disc of about 20 GB. The dd command stops copying after 10 GB, says "dd: error reading ‘/dev/sr2’: Input/output error". What could be the issue here?
<P_E_T_O> OerHeks: thanks! :)
<Pici> P_E_T_O: Please ask in #ubuntu-touch
<agile_prg> can nobody help me?
<Pici> agile_prg: do they provide packages for Ubuntu?
<agile_prg> no only debian
<Pici> agile_prg: theres your answer then.
<OerHeks> agile_prg, maybe build them yourself? page gives the sources too.
<agile_prg> bbl lunch
<davidmichaelkarr> squinty: Sigh. I'm still not used to desktops that hide their menu bars.
<Maple> does anybody know how I can access terminal manual?
<davidmichaelkarr> What is the name of the executable that graphically views archive contents?
<ioria> file-roller ?
<Maple> archive manager?
<Maple> X777#
<davidmichaelkarr> I'm attempting to execute it from the command line, so I need the actual executable name.
<OerHeks> Maple, ctrl alt T
<Maple> They make it hard to learn for reasons ya know ;)
<OerHeks> davidmichaelkarr,  file-roller
<OerHeks> !info file-roller
<ubottu> file-roller (source: file-roller): archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.4-1ubuntu3 (wily), package size 312 kB, installed size 2004 kB
<OerHeks> Maple, be helpfull of don't answer please
<Maple> so about terminal manual..?
<Maple> Im new ok!
<Maple> I only JUST got linux!
<OerHeks> read back then, you have been answered.
<Pici> Maple: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Maple> That brings terminal up. I want something I can learn ALL the commands not just some...
<Mike9863> If my OS is encrypted and I lock my screen, can data still be readable from RAM?
<OerHeks> Pici, i think file-roller is standard, AFAIK.
<Pici> Maple: the url I gave you has some information to get your started using the terminal.
<Maple> I have the ubuntu user manual vol 7. I just want every single command that can be run in terminal and meanings.
<jamie1> anyone know how to get wayland running on ubuntu-gnome?
<OerHeks> Maple, easy to find out, type: man <command> in terminal and the helppage shows up
<OerHeks> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Maple> I dont know the commandz~
<Pici> Maple: Every command would involve the documentation for every program involved. Thats not really feasible. The manpages provided using OerHeks's command above, or via http://manpages.ubuntu.com/ should be helpful
<Maple> just terminal not programs.
<Maple> no.
<Maple> programs by default
<Maple> init programs when ubuntu is installed so I know the names
<metroins> Hi, is there an easy way to encrypt my home folder after I've already installed Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> type "compgen -c | more "  in terminal for all commands, or see http://mally.stanford.edu/~sr/computing/basic-unix.html
<Pici> OerHeks: thats for solaris
<Maple> you are love <3
<OerHeks> oh, my bad :-(
<Maple> <3 <3 <3
<Maple> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3
<OerHeks> anyway, that compgen -c is a huge list
<mcphail> Maple: stop that please
<SchrodingersScat> whoever helped me the other day with ssh_config and sshd_config timeout/connection settings, thanks. Seems to have helped a bunch, I can log right into the reverse tunnel. MonkeyDust and bekks probably did this.
<Maple> Thanks for the helpez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<metroins> I have answered my own question about encrypting home after install by googling.
<Pici> metroins: yay
<chilipalmer> I am new to Ubuntu and Linux. I notice I can install apps via the terminal and apt-get or via the Ubuntu software center. In general, can I use either tool or should I try to standardize on one or the other?
<mcphail> chilipalmer: either is fine. they both have the same innards
<Pici> chilipalmer: it doesn't matter. They both use the same internal database.
<chilipalmer> Great! Many thanks!
<piroko> Ubuntu 14.04, configured the pam_tally2 module by adding the line "auth required pam_tally2.so deny=5 even_deny_root unlock_time=1200" to /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<piroko> Whenever I sudo, I get a tally against me
<piroko> Before I even type a password
<Guest60557> is someone here using xenial?
<lovea> What's the best channel for ubuntu openstack questions?
<wowjeboydennis> Hey guys I am using ubuntu 15.10 with i3. Sound works everywhere except in chrome. I tried using the solutions on the top of google but nothing works so far. Any tips?
<mcphail> Guest60557: join #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> Guest60557, some are testing it, join #ubuntu+1 for support
<netek1> can anybody help with odoo 9 community edition?  Am having issues with email
<Guest60557> OerHeks, og, thanks
<Guest60557> ok
<afidegnum> hi, please i m at the tight corner, I while using my Live Boot, i wanted to expend the size of my current installation but it's locked, it can't move, it's even on unmount mode. meanwhile i can't create additional partitions,  can you please help out? here is my partition table,   http://ibin.co/2XIgJhAyHvsB       I m left with 450Mb Hdd size left
<toshmate> Hi folks, suddenly, i lost my sound on thoshiba notebook ubuntu 15.10 Don't know exactly where to to begin :/
<netek1> http://pastebin.com/jDHc2w2c is error I get when attempting to download emails
<Pici> lovea: I'd start with #openstack
<OerHeks> lovea, #openstack
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/ubuntucloud.html
<lovea> Pici: thanks
<wowjeboydennis> Hey guys I am using ubuntu 15.10 with i3. Sound works everywhere except in chrome. I tried using the solutions on the top of google but nothing works so far. Any tips?
<llutz> afidegnum: backup your data, delete sda4 (5/6), create a new extended (sda4) beginning at the end of sda3 to the end of the disk. create new logical drives and install from fresh. restore your backup
<OerHeks> wowjeboydennis, did you check alsamixer, is the PCM slider down/muted? https://faq.i3wm.org/question/1897/sound-does-not-work.1.html
<wowjeboydennis> @OerHeks thanks for helping, sound works everywhere except chrome, so I dont think that is the problem
<Maple> theres no manual entries for some of them...how will I learn them all??
<OerHeks> wowjeboydennis, or this old trick, remove chrome config, and start chrome again? http://askubuntu.com/questions/369064/no-sound-in-html5-and-google-chrome-after-update-to-13-10
<wowjeboydennis> OerHeks: I will try, I need to restart chrome so irc will disconnect... brb
<llutz> Maple: try also "info <cmd>" or "help <cmd>"
<Maple> haha! thnx lluts~
<wowjeboydennis> OerHeks: It worked haha weird thanks! =D
<metroins> Can anybody tell me the command to list all files on my hd in excess of 1gb?
<metroins> I get find and grep confused and whether or not I need a ! expression
<llutz> metroins: find path/ -size +1G
<metroins> llutz: Thank you
<OerHeks> wowjeboydennis, have fun!
<tsp`> metroins: find searches for files, grep searches for content within files
<llutz>  .. or in the output of find
<metroins> tsp`: Thank you, that is very useful.  So if I'm looking for "randomword" in a text file within a directory, grep can find each file that has that word in it, whereas find will locate the files with the name "randwomword"?
<OerHeks> from within your /home/ >> grep -r "randwomword" *   or systemwide  grep -r "randwomword" /*
<patarr> Anyone else unable to do an apt-get upgrade because an IP address is down?
<patarr> For chrome in particular?
<OerHeks> patarr, on what ubuntu version?
<patarr> 14.04.4 LTS OerHeks
<ivan_on_trac> How do I disable the file creation " dead.letter" ?
<metroins> Thank you OerHeks; I have one last question.  Do people use the word "foo" as a placeholder when explaining things about ubuntu?
<metroins> I see the word foo a lot when I google things.
<Mathisen> hello anyone know if there is anyway to get a pin code fuction for unlocking lock screen ?? using gnome @ the moment
<llutz> metroins: http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/F/foo.html
<OerHeks> patarr, can you show us the output of update in a pastebin? paste.ubuntu.com
<patarr> OerHeks, there's really nothing to paste. It just halts at 0% [Waiting for headers]
<nicohoooood> my desktop crashed. it is not responding anzmore. the music is still playing though
<nicohoooood> what can i do to restart it? or maybe solve it soemhow=?
<nicohoooood> i am on tty1 now
<patarr> OerHeks, Err http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main google-chrome-stable amd64 48.0.2564.109-1
<patarr>   Connection failed [IP: 74.125.126.93 80]
<patarr> That IP belongs to Google
<OerHeks> patarr, for that ip i have no clue, but are you sure you have 14.04.4? the .4 release is set on the 18th this month.
<OerHeks> ip should be the same for all releases, AFAIK.
<patarr> OerHeks, that's what I got when I  cat /etc/issue
<patarr> OerHeks, it just succeeded. Google network blip seems like :)
<llutz> it seems, the version info in /etc/issue was updated yesterday
<OerHeks> patarr, oke, have fun
<RaptorJesus> what?
<UbuntuDude> sometimes my ubuntu does this http://snag.gy/ElFqn.jpg , I couldn't find any reason!!
<punto_> hi guys
<Adran> I see you've had a case of scrabblism UbuntuDude
<punto_> win8+xubuntu+uefi problems... i need help!!
<b00b00> hello
<b00b00> about the "cve-2015-7547" on ubuntu 12/14 , is restart needed after running apt-get upgrade? or maybe ldconfig can help?
<mcphail> b00b00: yes - restart
<b00b00> mcphail: is there a way to load these libs and avoid restart?
<mcphail> b00b00: unlikely, for something as lowlevel as libc. This is one of the major problems with apt-get as a package manager: very difficult to track down and restart what needs restarted after a security update
<aegis> Hi all...  when I'm using xrdp to remote desktop into my Ubuntu system, after a reboot there is always the same desktop with browsers and apps opened...  Is there a way to change the saved state of the default rdp session?
<mcphail> b00b00: but I can't see how anything can protect you from having to restart after a libc security patch
<jamie1> anyone got any clue why im running into https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8860074
<primeras> hi guys, i'm looking for remote devops engineering or php software development job.
<pbx> wrong channel primeras
<primeras> pbx: which channel is correct?
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<pbx> primeras, irc is not a great venue for direct job hunting. you'll have much better luck if you go where the jobs are posted.  e.g. https://remoteok.io/remote-devops+php-jobs
<primeras> pbx: thanks.
<tfitts> I'm trying to install a printer on a raspberry pi using cups.  I have ubuntu server 14.04 installed from an image on my pi and when I try to add a printer it asks for a username and password.  I've tried using the default password of ubuntu/ubuntu and it doesn't work.  Anyone have experience with this?
<OerHeks> tfitts, maybe that printer is protected with user/pass ?
<OerHeks> normally it would not ask, AFAIK
<Desu> using ::1/631?
<tfitts> Desu: yeah, I'm using an ssh tunnel to connect through localhost:631
<tfitts> OerHeks: how would I know if the printer is password protected?  It's just a usb Zebra thermal printer.  I have dozens of them in a windows environment and they don't have special setup with a password in windows so not sure why they would have a password here.
<OerHeks> tfitts, ssh tunnel, info you should give right away. then no, the printer probably has no user/pass. are you sure the ssh service connects to the user with sudo priv?
<tfitts> OerHeks: I'm not, if I run sudo in the tunnel will that give the ssh tunnel sudo access?
<OerHeks> tfitts, if you setup ssh correct, yes.
<tfitts> OerHeks: oh sorry, yes the user the ssh tunnel is connecting to has sudo priveleges
<Guy1524> hey guy so last night I tried to get help installing the beta nvidia vulkan driver for my optimus laptop with a GTX 960M at the ##vulkan ircall.  But ended up breaking my drivers.  Basically I think that the module is loaded but GL doesn't work at
<Guy1524> all, I am using xfce right now because gnome doesn't work for some reason
<Guy1524> is it safe to change my password then give ssh access to someone on the irc to fix my problem?
<OerHeks> Guy1524, told you before, there is a ppa for 16.04 ( beta) only .. https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/ubuntu/vulkan/+packages , installing packages from elsewhere can give such result.
<ikonia> Guy1524: no
<Guy1524> sorry, I was distracted earlier when I asked
<Guy1524> well right now I am just trying to get my old drivers working and restored
<Guy1524> I will wait for 16.04 or however long it takes until vulkan is officially supported
<Guy1524> because as it is now all GL applications and gnome do not work
<dbarros> is there a torrent for current daily build of Xenial?
<Guy1524> and I really need GL because my game engine, steam, and 0 A.D. use it and I use those applications a lot
<OerHeks> tfitts, when logged in, what does 'groups' say, are you member of lpadmin?
<tfitts> the user does yes
<Guy1524> does this help?
<Guy1524> http://pastebin.com/yhqWUz1p
<akik> Guy1524: no, it's not safe to give somebody you don't know access to your machine
<Guy1524> k
<OerHeks> dbarros, no, iso only http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/  -  http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Guy1524> so why isn't the GLX extension getting loaded
<Guy1524> I think the module is loaded
<Guy1524> http://pastebin.com/GM8m0X7N
<EriC^^> Guy1524: do you have the headers installed?
<Guy1524> I am not sure, it used to work, so I must have used to have them installed but I did sudo apt-get purge nvidia-* before reinstalling drivers
<EriC^^> Guy1524: try uname -r
<Guy1524> 4.2.0-27-generic
<EriC^^> try dpkg -l | grep linux-headers-4.2.0-27
<dbarros> OerHeks, okay, there is xenial on x86 flavor, but that's enough for a virtualbox ride.... :)
<Guy1524> http://pastebin.com/MJN73ktQ
<OerHeks> dbarros, have fun :-) support in #ubuntu+1
<EriC^^> Guy1524: ok, looks installed
<EriC^^> Guy1524: what does dpkg -l | grep nvidia give?
<Guy1524> http://pastebin.com/vUutgWRG
<EriC^^> Guy1524: they look purged
<EriC^^> Guy1524: try sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<Guy1524> http://pastebin.com/tmFJJQtu
<EriC^^> Guy1524: oh, 352-updates is installed
<EriC^^> Guy1524: did you try nvidia-settings ?
<Guy1524> is that a problem, should I remove it
<Guy1524> I am in it
<Guy1524> but it only has two menu bars
<EriC^^> no, i didn't see it earlier
<Guy1524> last night I was getting a pop-up when I opened it
<EriC^^> Guy1524: can you upload /var/log/Xorg.0.log ? it might have some clues
<Guy1524> but I am no longer getting it
<Guy1524> ok
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15101909/
<Guy1524> I have to go in about 2 minutes, Ill be back on around 5
<EriC^^> Guy1524: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Guy1524> ya I just found that
<Guy1524> why do you think it does that?
<Guy1524> ok, sorry I have to go now
<EriC^^> Guy1524: maybe a nvidia-prime problem
<Guy1524> will you be here at 5?
<EriC^^> how many hours from now is that?
<Guy1524> 3 hours
<EriC^^> yeah
<Guy1524> 2 hours 45 minutes
<Guy1524> k thx
<hotsunemiku> hi
<apb1963> ubuntu 14.04 LTS.  I need a graphics program that can do as follows.  I have a 5 gallon bucket with a 5" radius lid.  I want to create a template to drill 3" holes equidistant around the lid, filling it up with 3" holes - and leaving sufficient space between holes such that the lid doesn't break.  Each 3" "hole" or circle has an X in the center for the drill bit placement.  I have a hard page size limit of 8.5" x 11" on my printer.  How can I
<apb1963> create a template as described?  I tried placing the 3" circles by hand using gimp but I got poor results and I suspect there is no way to create "round" "soft" margins for the page within the hard limits as I couldn't find any.  So again, the question is what graphics program can handle this task under ubuntu 14.04.  Thank you.
<Pici> apb1963: Firstly: thats a great and original question.  Secondly, let me see if I can think of a good way of doing that.
<renn0xtk9> I have several ubuntu computer at home. When I power them up their "LAN IP" (aka the 192.168.x.y stuff" ) depends from one time to another which is problematic if I want to ssh from one to another. Inside the configuration of my router there is an option to deactivate the DHCP (currently activated) will it do the job of attributing an ip one for all , or it has nothing to do with it ?
<Kaitone> Hi Guys, I've been having issue with my wireless card just not being picked up by ubuntu since i started dual booting windows 10 and was wondering if anyone else is having the same issue or can recommend a fix for this
<apb1963> renn0xtk9: Are you asking how to assign a static IP to each machine so that it maintains the same IP address through reboots?
<Kaitone> Hi renn0xtk9, yes you should be able to assign IP's for lan via your router control panel
<Kaitone> Hi Guys, I've been having issue with my wireless card just not being picked up by ubuntu since i started dual booting windows 10 and was wondering if anyone else is having the same issue or can recommend a fix for this
<Pici> apb1963: Firstly, Since you're limited to a 8.5x11 sheet of paper, I'd only create a template for 3 or so holes and just rotate the template around as you go.  Secondly, I'd look at CAD programs if you want to be precise. freecad looks rather modern and easy to use, most of the rest seem to skew towards the professional end in ways that I don't understand.
<b00b00> Also regarding "cve-2015-7547", in case i use known dns (line internal DNS of a cloud, like aws,azure,gce), i guess that "cve-2015-7547" not affecting these linuxes... correct?
<Pici> apb1963: See http://www.freecadweb.org/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEngineering#CAD (freecad is in the repositories  and in PPAs)
<OerHeks> Kaitone, win 10 .. only Fastboot does that, wifi/usb control
<apb1963> Pici: I'll take a look.  Many thanks!
<renn0xtk9> apb1963 yes that is what I want to do
<renn0xtk9> Kaitone allright but how? by deactivating the DHCP ?
<apb1963> renn0xtk9: Look for an option to bind the MAC address to an IP, or possibly otherwise reserve it.
<Kaitone> <renn0xtk9> I have a guide somewhere hold on i'll try and find it and link you.
<Kaitone> which router do you have <renn0xtk9>
<renn0xtk9> Kaitone it is a technicolor TC7200 (given by my ISP and pretty shitty) like this http://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/Tipps___Tricks_zum_Router_Technicolor_TC_7200_von_Unitymedia_und_KabelBW-Router-Tuning-8345412.html
<FXpro> hi
<FXpro> in ubuntu it is possible to install deb files downloaded to the hard drive?
<baizon> FXpro: yes it is, use dpkg
<OerHeks> FXpro, sure, sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<FXpro> it will just find the file on the back up drive automatically?
<OerHeks> FXpro, no, you need to cd /to/that/folder
<FXpro> and what about rmp files?
<FXpro> errr, rpm files I mean
<OerHeks> don't use rpm on a debian system, you can check out rpm with alien
<designbybeck> Is there a way to turn off Notification popups
<designbybeck> I'm using Signal  which is a Chrome App and it pops up in Notification
<metroins> Does ubuntu use rpms or yums to install programs?  Some things I download, I never know which to choose.
<EriC^^> metroins: .deb
<designbybeck> metroins:  Ubuntu is based on Debian...so it uses .deb files
<EriC^^> it uses apt ( apt-get (
<Mike9863> When I lock my screen it sometimes does not dim. Additionally when it does dim, if I move my mouse it will wake up but then never dim again. How can I fix this?
<FXpro> I got an error.
<FXpro> dependency problem.
<mike25__> Hi, wacom intuous does not work even with the -lts-vivid X stack, what should I do?
<metroins> Thank you
<forcebanana> hey guys. if you could only monitor 3 performance metrics to determine changes in system load, what would they be?
<k1l> forcebanana: look into your books for your homework :)
<designbybeck> mike25__: I've had problems with my Wacom as well
<designbybeck> mike25__: in Ubuntu 14.04 ....Does anyone using anything hire have problems with Wacom Tablets?
<OerHeks> mike25__, maybe this page/ppa is any help https://launchpad.net/~doctormo/+archive/ubuntu/wacom-plus
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom/LatestDriver
<pesari> mike25__: you could also try -lts-wily
<mike25__> thank you all!
<designbybeck> mike25__: keep us (me) posted on what works for you :)
<mike25__> sure!
<mike25__> :)
<designbybeck> thanks
<designbybeck> y
<y> designbybeck: hello.
<designbybeck> oops sorry y ....unique name you have there! ;) I was in the wrong window when I tried to press " y" enter
<y> designbybeck: heh :P
<UbuntuDude> My ubuntu screen looks like this http://snag.gy/ElFqn.jpg sometimes, can anyone suggest any possible reasons/solutions?
<k1l> UbuntuDude: video driver
<akik> UbuntuDude: re-create the font cache?
<ioria> UbuntuDude, intel ?
<OerHeks> looks like an anti-aliassing issue
<yo_> hello
<yo_> hello
<k1l> hi
<yo_> hello kil how are you?
<k1l> fine, thanks. you have a technical support question? then just ask :)
<Afdal> Hi I'm not entirely sure what the best place to ask this is, but I suspect that a recent *ubuntu update broke my fonts and I'm not really sure what
<Afdal> I use Xubuntu 14.04 as my base
<Afdal> And I've noticed this on two different computers now
<Afdal> my fonts look awful and have for maybe two or three weeks now
<Afdal> Firefox is where it's most obvious, but I see it on this IRC client too
<Afdal> it's like anti-aliasing got disabled or something, I'm not entirely sure
<michagogo> Why are the LTS kernels not recommended for cloud images? What if, on my trusty EC2 instance, I want the newer kernel?
<mistralol> hum how to copy all files except with a certain file extenstion
<llutz> mistralol: rsync -az --exclude '*.extension' source/ destination/
<mistralol> llutz: ahh cool
<akik> michagogo: why do you say that lts kernels not recommended for cloud images?
<michagogo> akik: it says that on the hwe page
<michagogo> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<akik> ok i don't see the reason behind it
<akik> probably it'll work but it might have lots of options enabled that are not needed
<sgen> Does anyone have any idea why my http server wont bind to :80? I dont think anything else is using it
<k1l> sgen: any other webserver installed?
<sgen> k1l: not that I know of
<k1l> netstat -tulpen
<sgen> I dont see anything listening on :80
<Ben64> are you running it as your user
<sgen> Yes is that an issue?
<k1l> whats the error then when you start it? put to paste.ubuntu.com
<ioria> sgen, sudo lsof -i :80
<sgen> ioria: Thats got something
<sgen> its chrome for some reason
<ioria> sgen, paste the error, please
<sgen> 2016/02/17 15:53:00 listen tcp :80: bind: permission denied
<Ben64> yeah, only root can bind ports <1024
<sgen> Its because ports < 1024 are privileged apparently
<sgen> how does apache do it then XD
<sgen> sudo?
<k1l> sgen: how are you starting it? how did you install it?
<Ben64> because it uses root to bind the port
<k1l> is it the xamp package?
<sgen> k1l: Its a go http server I built from source
<sgen> Its just for testing atm so I can sudo it for now. Will running it with init bind :80 as root?
<ioria> sgen, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24462505/go-sudo-and-apache-port-80
<k1l> for ports <1024 you need sudo rights, yes.
<kamild1996> Hello, I'm trying to install AMD proprietary drivers but I can't get the installer to work. The .run file runs for a few seconds but installer GUI doesn't open. How can I fix it? Here's a screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/ieIWxG1.png
<Ben64> kamild1996: that isn't the right way to install the drivers in ubuntu
<kamild1996> Ben64: how do I do that then? fglrx package is not up-to-date, that's why I'm trying to install them from AMD website (if that's what you mean)
<Ben64> then you're on your own if you want the newest
<reactormonk> Got some custom software deployed via unpacking zips - is there an easy way to stick that into a .deb package instead?
<dancoro> hola
<dancoro> hay alguia
<le_pig> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ben64> reactormonk: zip isn't a standard at all for software, theres no way to convert from zip to deb
<reactormonk> Ben64, I'm not above copy/pasting some control scripts around.
<k1l> reactormonk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<Caroga> hi!
<circuit> hi
<Caroga> I really am having a very weird problem with my ubuntu usb stick which I can't really explain
<circuit> question on virtualbox under w10...
<circuit> I am unable to tranfer files between host and client
<reactormonk> k1l, hm. I just have a file tree, no actual makefiles.
<circuit> extensions are installed
<Mike9863> When I lock my screen it sometimes does not dim. Additionally when it does dim, if I move my mouse it will wake up but then never dim again. How can I fix this?
<kamild1996> Someone else from me just helped me solve this, thank you for at least trying...
<Caroga> my usb boots up just saying 'isolinux.bin missing' but on another device its working...
<Caroga> I've installed many ubuntu servers from usb, never had this problem :(
<MonkeyDust> Caroga  if you don't get an answer here, there's also #ubuntu-server
<shredding> If unattended-upgrade shows me"No packages found that can be upgraded unattended and no pending auto-removals" is then the glibc vulnerability already fixed?
<k1l> shredding: look at the package version.
<k1l> shredding: btw that fix needs a reboot
<shredding> how do i check a package version?
<shredding> i'll find out
<MonkeyDust> shredding  apt-cache policy
<shredding> okay, i do not get what the output means. it shows me mirrors
<abraham> how do i dist-upgrade my Ubuntu 15.10
<k1l> shredding: it shows "installed version" at the top
<k1l> shredding: then compare to this http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2900-1/
<k1l> abraham: what version are you on now?
<abraham> 15.10
<shredding> how can i check if glibc is installed in the first place?
<k1l> abraham: and you want to upgrade  to what?
<MonkeyDust> shredding  also with apt-cache policy
<shredding> dpkg -s glibc tells me it's not
<k1l> shredding: apt-cache policy libc6
<abraham> 16
<shredding> ah
<shredding> okay, it's not up to date.
<k1l> abraham: you need to run the upgrader with the -d for developer. be aware that 16.04 is still in development and might break. if you need a running system and cant help yourself to fix it dont upgrade
<abraham> thanks
<greenmaker> At what time exactly does Ubuntu 14.04.4 become available? anyone knows?
<Mrono> My vm suddenly can't get out to the internet after no changes or reboots
<Mrono> another VM on the same host and same subnet can get out with no issues
<Mrono> I'm able to ping the gateway and the other host in the subnet
<Mrono> I double checked that the gateway, etc, are correct
<Mrono> My routes are correct
<greenmaker> It's supposedly 18th of Feb (tomorrow), but at what time? lol
<Mrono> iptables is empty
<Mrono> Anyone know what's going on?
<Mrono> or where I start troubleshooting this
<mistralol> hum if you use xargs to run commands from stdin is it possible to get it to ignore hte exit status of the program it runs
<MonkeyDust> greenmaker  depends on the timezone you're in
<greenmaker> MonkeyDust, well yes obviously.. But when are they going to upload?
<shredding> what do i have to do to apply this fix?
<shredding> I made apt-get upgrade --dry-run and libc6 is not in
<greenmaker> MonkeyDust, Just give me the info in any time-zone and I'll translate it to my own
<al2o3-cr> mistralol: i wouldn't think that was possible
<k1l> shredding: see if you need "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<shredding> k1l: is there a dry-run option?
<k1l> shredding: should be the same
<shredding> i still can't see the package
<k1l> shredding: what is "lsb_release -d"
<shredding> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<Caroga> MonkeyDust: actually, I just found out what it was. Turned out the usb was fat36 which wasnt handled correctly by my bios somehow.
<shredding> ah wait.
<k1l> shredding: run a apt-get update first
<shredding> for this ubuntu version i have the correct version
<shredding> i looked at 15.10
<shredding> how is that possible? I thought the bugfix was released today.
<k1l> shredding: the bugfix is a patch. so ubuntu patched all versions that are in the different ubuntu releases
<shredding> What does that mean?
<shredding> "ubuntu patched"
<shredding> Without me doing something?
<xangua> It's called security updates
<k1l> shredding: the ubuntu security team recompiles the patch into the actual ubuntu packages. then ships them as update to the users
<shredding> interesting.
<chrisn> i've been having some annoying issues with the sound (applet?) in Ubuntu 15.04.  The window is transparent and hard to see and whenever I enable my microphone and click to raise the volume it just keeps sliding to the left until it's completely off.
<shredding> but isn't there a need for me to install the update?
<MonkeyDust> chrisn  15.04 is dead
<chrisn> Has anyone seen this issue and if so any idea how to fix it?  I tried uninstalling/reinstalling pulseaudio/etc
<k1l> shredding: yes
<shredding> but i haven't
<MonkeyDust> chrisn  install 14.04 or 15.10, then ask again
<shredding> and still it is installed.
<k1l> shredding: so the user needs to run the updates regulary.
<shredding> yeah, that what i wonder about, because i didn't
<k1l> shredding: then look at apt logs in /var/log/
<squinty> have "installed security updates automatically" toggled on maybe
<ralpheeee> trying net install and when booting i get the following "1.985677usb
<le_pig> shredding: did you say you are using unattended-upgrades?
<shredding> le_pig: It's installed.
<shredding> but i thought since it requires restart it may not be unattended.
<le_pig> shredding: you can tell unattended-upgrades to schedule restarts when necessary
<ralpheeee> [1.985677] usb 3-1.6 :string descriptor 0 read error -22
<shredding> Ah, it's there in the log
<k1l> shredding: no.
<k1l> shredding: its installed. but for the changes to take effect you need to reboot
<le_pig> ^^ yep
<shredding> ah, okay. but dpkg -s libc6 shows me the correct version
<k1l> shredding: yes, yes, yes. its installed. but not activated.
<chrisn> the solution to fix a problem is to upgrade the OS?  Sounds like Windows
<k1l> shredding: some changes like kernel or libc need a restart to take effect.
<mcphail> shredding: anything which was using the old version will still be using the old version. And _everything_ uses libc
<shredding> how can i know if a fix is really applied.
<xangua> chrisn: you're using an unsupported OS
<le_pig> shredding: if a restart is required, the file /var/run/reboot-required will be present.
<chrispin> hi
<shredding> ah, interesting
<k1l> chrisn: using 15.04 is just not good. if you dont want to upgrade to the next release regulary then stay on LTS. (14.04)
<shredding> it's there
<le_pig> shredding: then it's official, reboot :)
<shredding> can i run unattended-upgrades -d to check if everything is done?
<shredding> because i have an error in there saying "Cache has broken packages, exiting"
<shredding> in the logs
<k1l> shredding: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<shredding> k1l: Isn't that upgrading everything, e.g. including postgres which i can't update?
<k1l> shredding: yes
<shredding> that's not a good idea then
<k1l> but ubuntu will not introduce new versions. it will just ship minor updates (patches)
<ralpheeee> sorry my post was not clear.....after install when i boot i get the following error : [1.985677] usb 3-1.6 :string descriptor 0 read error -22 and the cursor just flashes...am not able to log in...if i go into grub recovery advanced i can boot from there....but as soon as i reboot i get the same error again...
<shredding> k1l: ok.
<shredding> i'll try on the staging server first
<shredding> so, every major version of ubuntu always ships the same version?
<k1l> shredding: no
<k1l> shredding: my command will not upgrade your ubuntu system to 14.10 or such. it will stay on the 14.04 path.
<k1l> shredding: ubuntu doesnt use apt(-get) for ubuntu upgrades.
<shredding> i meant, it won't update any packages to new versions (except bugfixes)
<shredding> e.g. postgres 9.4 will always be 9.4 in 14.04?
<k1l> yes
<shredding> ok, cool.
<shredding> thanks
<k1l> !updates
<shredding> if i have docker containers, do i need to rebuild them as well or are they using libc6 from the host?
<langgakusumah> hallo anybody in here?
<Fuchs> langgakusumah: yes
<mcphail> !ask | langgakusumah
<ubottu> langgakusumah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<langgakusumah> @Fuchs : Iam so sorry for my attitude, this is the first time Iam using xchat. thanks for respon
<Fuchs> no worries :)
<Fuchs> langgakusumah: what did you need help with?  (note that I wasn't the one throwing bot messages at you, I tend to not do that)
<jk_> new user test
<langgakusumah> fuchs: I need partner to learning pentesting, you have a recommend?
<Fuchs> langgakusumah: not right away, but you'd be probably better off asking in a security channel than in this one here
<Fuchs> langgakusumah: you can search for channels with alis, see /msg alis help list. /msg alis list *searchterm* looks for channel names containing searchterm. /msg alis list * -topic *searchterm* looks for channel topics containing searchterm.
<le_pig> i think #r_hacking on freenode network would be a good place to look
<le_pig> or ##pentesting
<langgakusumah> Fuchs : sorry for my question, ok thanks a lot
<Fuchs> langgakusumah: no worries at all :)
<langgakusumah> le_pig : thanks for your information
<le_pig> :)
<langgakusumah> thanks for all, see you later
<django_> hey all so i installed eclipse but its just hanging out in a file
<toshmate> Hi, i got no sound now on Wily, because i installed windows 10 ? thanks
<django_> if i search for eclipse using alt its not there
<Guy1524> hey Eric, are you still there, I am the guy with the openGL extension problem
<Guy1524> ok guys, since eric left I will restate my problem
<Guy1524> I tried installing the vulkan nvidia beta driver for my optimus laptop with a gtx 960M, it didn't work and now I just want my computer restored.  Basically I can use anything that doesn't require ogl, (xfce).  But all GL programs crash because the GLX extension doesn't get loaded
<craysiii> how did you install it
<Guy1524> I installed the vulkan beta driver by running the .run file, then I purged everything nvidia and installed nvidia-352
<Guy1524> now I have tried using the additional drivers GUI but that doesn't solve anything
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15101909/
<Guy1524> that is my Xorg.0.log
<Guy1524> line 223 might be of use
<popey> Guy1524: tried re-installing the nvidia driver from the deb package in the archive?
<popey> Guy1524: to be fair it's somewhat tricky for us to support something that isn't in the archive, and was only released two days ago
<toshmate> Nvidia, i'll suggest a fresh install
<Guy1524> that is what I am trying to do
<Guy1524> idc about the vulkan driver any more
<Guy1524> I just want GL back
<Guy1524> I will wait for 16.04 for vulkan
<Guy1524> I have run the uninstall script for the vulkan driver already
<mcphail> Guy1524: unpicking the damage caused by the upstream nvidia driver can be a nightmare. It may not be what you want to hear, but have you considered a quick reinstall of the OS? Trying to track down the kernel module, GL and xorg changes can be frustrating and time consuming
<craysiii> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<craysiii> you should prob be installing drivers from here
<Guy1524> doesn't using the additional drivers application do this?
<craysiii> no
<akik> isn't there an --uninstall option in the .run file?
<Guy1524> I already ran that akik
<craysiii> you have to add the ppa and then you can see it in additional drivers
<craysiii> but it doesnt come OOTB
<Guy1524> ok, which ppa?
<craysiii> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<craysiii> try 355
<craysiii> most stable for me
<Guy1524> ok
<Guy1524> sorry for the n00b question but I do it like this right: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<haasn> can somebody help me figure this out? http://pastebin.com/sqqryGeN every time I apt upgrade, ‘maas’ gets uninstalled
<haasn> even though I've manually reinstalled it at least twice now
<craysiii> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa is enough
<craysiii> the of course run sudo apt-get update
<craysiii> then*
<Guy1524> k, then do sudo apt-get install nvidia-355
<Guy1524> should I uninstall the previous drivers ive been using
<MonkeyDust> haasn  try dist-upgrade, not full-upgrade
<craysiii> i can't remember if i do or not
<Guy1524> ok, just for safety I guess I will
<k1l> MonkeyDust: the new apt uses full-upgrade instead of apt-get dist-upgrade. its less confusing with ubuntu release (dist) upgrades
<MonkeyDust> k1l  wasnt aware
<craysiii> ive been hesitant to upgrade my drivers lately because i value my sanity
<MonkeyDust> haasn  then try upgrade, not full-upgrade
<craysiii> and there is always something going wrong with a new driver
<Guy1524> k installing 355
<nicknorname> haasn, this is normal behavior if mass was installed with another package. (automatically). You need just install mass separetely.
<k1l> MonkeyDust: it helps to not need to discuss with users in here, that they dont want to upgrade to the next distribution release :)
<craysiii> what do you use that installation for? development? general computing? gaming?
<haasn> nicknorname: it wasn't
<haasn> nicknorname: looks like the cause was that a newer version of django (via security updates) was incompatible with maas
<k1l> haasn: yes, some update seems to need maas to be removed.
<nicknorname> By the way someone can test sega genesis emulator package here (I setup a ppa with)?
<kuudes> I seem to have https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=111&t=117704&sid=686f521603529fe20d895a722223d4cc&start=15#p295330 in ubuntu 14.04 but apparently I may not be running unclutter?
<kuudes> ie when I alt-tab to firefox or similar, the focus remains into another window, so events like ctrl-w close my irc channels instead of firefox tabs, pastes go to emails instead of browser location bar etc
<Guy1524> ok rebooting
<Guy1524> lets see if it works
<kuudes> is there information somewhere how to fix this misfocus thing?
<Guy1524_> same problem guys, GL still doesn't work even w/ the newly installed 355 drivers
<kuudes> is this the proper channel to ask of this?
<k1l> kuudes: might try #kubuntu
<shredding> my systems are now safe :)
<craysiii> nicknorname if you have the source code open then sure
<kuudes> k1l, ok, I'll do, thanks
<Guy1524_> craysiii: any idea why the glx extension is not getting loaded?
<kuudes> but I think this is unity problem rather than kde problem
<kuudes> how do I check if I have kde or unity or which? I am n00b
<le_pig> shredding: glad to hear it.  and good idea using unattended-upgrades
<shredding> i think i need to read more into this stuff.
<shredding> thanks for all your help!
<le_pig> shredding: i think k1l was the expert there :)
<shredding> thanks to him as well of course :)
<k1l> np :)
<CarlFK> whats a command line app to view images?  (like foo *.png and then I can arrow or some key to look at each one
<Ben64> display
<Guy1524_> hey guys, so I have a gtx 960M on my optimus laptop and last night my drivers messed up so I reinstalled the drivers.  Currently I have the 355 driver.  The problem is that GL doesn't work at all.  in my Xorg.0.log it says the GLX extension can not get loaded (line 223 of: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15101909/
<CarlFK> Ben64: oh wow, never knew display would do multiple files
<MonkeyDust> CarlFK  xdg-open ... that opens it with the default app
<Guy1524_> guys, sorry to be rude but I really need help, almost all of my application require GL including my preferred DE and my game engine requires it too.
<craysiii> i would help more if i had more indepth knowledge but i dont :/
<craysiii> (of the subject, not your situation)
<Guy1524_> ok, thanks for trying, do you think I should try the ##linux irc?
<craysiii> i would try any related channel, would be cool if there was one for ##nvidia-linux
<flappynerd> why doesn't steam run anymore?
<MonkeyDust> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Guy1524_> steam requires GL
<flappynerd> Guy1524_, it used to run fine
<flappynerd> like a couple weeks ago
<flappynerd> I have a bunch of games installed already
<craysiii> steam working fine for me on 15.10
<flappynerd> now when I click the icon it's as if "nothing happens"
<Guy1524_> no it works for everyone else, just not for me
<Guy1524_> because GL is not being loaded
<Guy1524_> it outputs OpenGL GLX Extension not supported by display
<k1l> flappynerd: start steam from a terminal and see what errors come up
<kuudes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2230407&s=7857fbbfd14c45146aafd24222d686c1&p=13144378#post13144378 may have been the issue, I hope
<flappynerd> k1l, I tried that, none actually
<craysiii> maybe try this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/345120/why-doesnt-steam-start
<Guy1524_> craysiii: I know why steam doesn't start, it is beacuse it requires GL
<craysiii> im not talking to you Guy1524_ lol
<Guy1524_> oh, lol, sorry (:
<craysiii> hehe :P
<flappynerd> bleh, ok wtf, weird, so now steam just started, lol
<flappynerd> I guess it must have been something strange with some updates and then got fixed with even further subsequent updates
<craysiii> http://imgur.com/gallery/YsbKHg1
<flappynerd> craysiii, heheh, yeah pretty much
<craysiii> Guy is this on a laptop or a desktop?
<alazare619> anyone in here using ubuntu w/ a web gui for a AD server via samba 4
<Ben64> alazare619: you'll probably have a better time if you ask your actual question
<alazare619> just wondering how easy it is :P
<alazare619> other then say zentyal
<alazare619> id love to use 16.04 but zentyal depends on ubuntu 14.04 still
<craysiii> easy is relative to the amount of work you're willing to put in
<alazare619> which is shitty because lack of systemd
<alazare619> craysiii:  all i care about is adds
<alazare619> and a simple webui to manage or intergration with ad users and computers RSAT tool for windows
<alazare619> which AFAIK samba 4 will allow RSAT to manage it
<alazare619> the question of the hour is where can i find a guide on setting up ADDS on 16.04
<alazare619> because i want systemd i plan to use openattic for zfs pool management and i plan to run kvm + qemu w/ a webui to manage it
<Ben64> 16.04 stuff is in #ubuntu+1 until release
<alazare619> ok lets say 15.10 since its systemd as well then
<alazare619> where can i find a guide for 15.10 ubuntu (systemd) with samba 4 as a PDC ADDS server
<reisio> mbrumlow: hewroe
<mbrumlow> hi reisio
<NotAlexNoyle> I need help diagnosing a unity-panel crash. I recently installed some dependencies for an emulator and I'm fairly positive that one of them is causing the crash, but I don't know which. I have the crash log but it is too large to paste.
<reisio> NotAlexNoyle: just uninstall them and test one by one
<reisio> 's'called debugging
<NotAlexNoyle> There were over 50, that would take me all night. I was wondering if I might be able to gather hints from the crash log
<NotAlexNoyle> on iOS, I can use crashreporter to call out suspects. Anything like that on ubuntu?
<reisio> not sure why it would take more than 10-20 minutes
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> NotAlexNoyle: in a terminal, with unity-panel not already running, run this: unity-panel 2>&1 | pastebinit
<NotAlexNoyle> I get "unity-panel" command not found
<NotAlexNoyle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15103681/
<reisio> NotAlexNoyle: I guess it's just 'unity'
<reisio> although I thought that was the window manager
<reisio> oh launcher, that's it
<reisio> NotAlexNoyle: ls /usr/bin/*unity*
<CoolRabbit> hello
<NotAlexNoyle> No such file or directory reisio
<CoolRabbit> /usr/bin/unicode_stop
<CoolRabbit> /usr/bin/uniq
<CoolRabbit> /usr/bin/unity
<CoolRabbit> /usr/bin/unity-control-center
<CoolRabbit> /usr/bin/unity-scope-loader
<CoolRabbit> /usr/bin/unity-settings-daemon
<NotAlexNoyle> it worked the second time
<NotAlexNoyle> what next?
<CoolRabbit> sorry guys
<CoolRabbit> can I /exec to my terminal from here?
<NotAlexNoyle> reisio: running that command with launcher returns the same error. Running it with unity crashes my entire computer back to the logic screen.
<NotAlexNoyle> *login
<CoolRabbit> NotAlexNoyle, can you explain the problem very briefly again?
<NotAlexNoyle> Yes. I installed some dependencies for an emulator, and upon reboot unity crashes instantly when I try to login
<NotAlexNoyle> I have a log but don't know how to read it
<CoolRabbit> NotAlexNoyle, how sure are you that the install broke it?
<NotAlexNoyle> because that's the only thing I changed before the problem happened
<NotAlexNoyle> (I installed quite a lot)
<CoolRabbit> . can you purge the packages and see if it fixes things?
<reisio> NotAlexNoyle: what worked?
<CoolRabbit> . what was the emulator?
<NotAlexNoyle> I can try that, but I was hoping to diagnose what package specifically was causing the crash
<NotAlexNoyle> The /ls command reisio
<NotAlexNoyle> COolRabbit "gmameui"
<NotAlexNoyle> It had loads of dependencies like libgnome, gconf, and libxml
<CoolRabbit> . the other way around is best ... purge everything and see if it gets fixed ... then try to install the packages ... do it with aptitude since it is better some times at getting big list of packages not to break anything
<NotAlexNoyle> If that's the only way I will do it. I used apt-get before.
<NotAlexNoyle> I was really hoping to just nail down what package is the cause though without purging everything
<craftxbox> I just ran an inplacae upgrade on windows and now grub will not load AT ALL
<CoolRabbit> . sometimes you take too much time to do that ... maybe working forward is faster
<CoolRabbit> craftxbox, did you RESTART windows or just Shut Down?
<NotAlexNoyle> ok well I will just purge :(
<NotAlexNoyle> thanks
<craftxbox> how is this relivant
<CoolRabbit> NotAlexNoyle, do an apt install aptitude first and use aptitude to purge it
<craftxbox> it will literally not boot no matter what partition is marked as active
<NotAlexNoyle> I have aptitude :P
<NotAlexNoyle> I just like apt-get
<CoolRabbit> craftxbox, sometimes Windows keeps the " fast-start" active and then it can screw your booting Linux in that drive
<CoolRabbit> NotAlexNoyle, If purge will not fix it ... then we have a problem ;)
<craftxbox> i shut it down completelt
<craftxbox> holy fail spelling
<CoolRabbit> craftxbox, can you login to any OS in that box?
<NotAlexNoyle> If it does not fix it I will report back
<craftxbox> windows and a live partition manager
<CoolRabbit> whats your windows?
<craftxbox> 7 home prem 64bit
<Smokie> hey guys, want to upgrade my ubuntu server from 12.04.1 to 14.04.1, is there anything to consider?
<CoolRabbit> Smokie, yes !!
<Ben64> consider that it won't be 14.04.1
<Smokie> will something break or will everything run normal?
<k1l> Smokie: backups. for murphys law
<CoolRabbit> . wait a min ok?
<craftxbox> Smokie, upadating to 15.x.x
<CoolRabbit> Smokie, yes things WILL break
<k1l> craftxbox: thats not helpfull
<Smokie> k1l, already took a backup image of the drive
<Smokie> 15 isnt LTS as far as i know.. but thats not my question anyway
<k1l> Smokie: upgrades get automated testings. so they should work. but they cant test what users changed all stuff. so there is a risk.
<Smokie> CoolRabbit, like what?
<Smokie> k1l, i have nothing running on it except openssh and LAMP
<reisio> NotAlexNoyle: I don't know what executable you want, but once you find it, pastebinit its output from a term, while it is not running (killall foo)
<k1l> Smokie: for me that upgrade worked just fine. if you have a backup give it a go.
<Smokie> k1l, thanks
<craftxbox> can somone help me?
<silvian> what is the issue you're having @craftxbox ?
<craftxbox> dead grub
<silvian> ouch
<silvian> caued by what exactly?
<craftxbox> windows 7 inplace upgrade
<OerHeks> craftxbox, reinstall grub with the live iso
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<silvian> so windows 7 took over your MBR
<craftxbox> i done have one
<silvian> that means you need to reinstall grub again
<craftxbox> i mean a iso
<OerHeks> craftxbox, then download and make one, dvd/usb
<craftxbox> ok.
<Guest2117> there was a way to install without making any format changes, how do i do that?
<silvian> here you go mate
<silvian> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/creating-an-ubuntu-live-usb-from-cd/
<silvian> that should get you started in creating a live usb image again @craftxbox
<craftxbox> time for the third live installation on my usb
<silvian> then follow the guides ubottu sent you
<silvian> :D
<jongquol> ahh it's a wonderful day
<craftxbox> im lucky i always have both a ubuntu server and desktop iso on hand
<silvian> join the fun
<craftxbox> holy f*** that was fast
<OerHeks> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<silvian> hehe
<silvian> this ain't 4chan i guess. :P
<silvian> so you have to follow the guidelines to politeness.
<craftxbox> oh how i hate windows explorer
<craftxbox> wait what
<craftxbox> what was just using my usb?
<silvian> soon @craftxbox... you will get rid of windows entirely from your computer. You will no longer feel the need to dual boot with windows.
<craftxbox> def not
<silvian> :)
<craftxbox> spent too much money on windows software to back out now
<silvian> heh
<craftxbox> plus the fact that windows is currently the best os for gaming
<OerHeks> please, keep on topic, chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic please, thanks.
<silvian> steam ;)
<craftxbox> ikr
<craftxbox> waiting for a image operation to finish is annoying at times
<silvian> cool
<silvian> let us know if any other issues occur
<craftxbox> where is GRUB usually stored?
<craftxbox> because before i upgraded windows only my linux partition was active
<Guest2117> 14.04 lts, how do i install like windows software "wubi"?
<reisio> craftxbox: and you want only it active still?
<reisio> Guest2117: hrmm?
<reisio> Guest2117: /nick anythingelse
<craftxbox> ^
<reisio> craftxbox: ?
<mhmdlubbad> An error ocurred: extraction faild with code:2
<xangua> wubi is not maintained or recommended Guest2117
<k1l> Guest2117: dont use wubi. that will break ubuntu and windows and doesnt work with modern windows.
<Guest2117> ah ty xangua
<mhmdlubbad> what does that mean?
<Guest2117> how well does installing to a usb work now days?
<OerHeks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubuntuuser1> awesome! thanks
#ubuntu 2016-02-18
<silvian> @craftxbox: it should be under /dev
<silvian> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<mhmdlubbad> Exception: Extraction failed with code: 2
<mhmdlubbad> 02-18 01:57 DEBUG  TaskList: # Cancelling tasklist
<mhmdlubbad> 02-18 01:57 DEBUG  TaskList: # Finished tasklist
<mhmdlubbad> 02-18 01:57 ERROR  root: Extraction failed with code: 2
<mhmdlubbad> Traceback (most recent call last):
<mhmdlubbad>   File "\lib\wubi\application.py", line 58, in run
<silvian> you'll need to do sudo mount /dev/sdb1 or whatever your usb is
<OerHeks> mhmdlubbad, don't use wubi
<mhmdlubbad> OerHeks, what do u mean
<OerHeks> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<mhmdlubbad> what shall i use?
<silvian> @craftxbox: found your mount point?
<OerHeks> install side-by-side, or use virtualbox
<paolo_> bi
<paolo_> hei
<paolo_> halp my
<mhmdlubbad> let me ask, is ubuntu better than windows in preformance and less power consumption? is there and statictis for that?
<Drunken_Dwarf> Hi all. dunno if anyone here has done much .deb packaging, I'm new to it and trying to package a project. I have slightly different dependancies for different versions of my project, the armhf version requires one thing and the normal ubuntu i386/amd64 version needs another. Does anyone know if theres a way to specify different builds in the same DEBIAN/control file, cause it seems unecessary to duplicate the
<k1l> mhmdlubbad: that depends on hardware, hardwaredrivers and software in use.
<Drunken_Dwarf> entire directory for each architecture when the DEBIAN/control file is literally the only thing that changes
<TraderHo> Yes mhm, that has been proven.
<ubuntuuser1> in installed this live session using unetbootin, with dd using the download, is it persistent / can i make it save any changes
<mhmdlubbad> i have an hp envy 4 sleekbook, core i5 1.7 GHz 4 GB RAMS, i want to use blender for 3d modeling
<OerHeks> Drunken_Dwarf, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-packaging
<TraderHo> The question you need to aks yourself, is...Do I need such a reduction in requirement to achive the goals I am trying to acheieve with my computer?
<Drunken_Dwarf> OerHeks, I did, its been 2 days with no response :P
<Drunken_Dwarf> several times :P
<ubuntuuser1> mhmdlubbad, #blender can help
<mhmdlubbad> i am foucsing in two main aims: preformance and power consumption
<TraderHo> To what end, mhm?
<TraderHo> Do you need that to be top notch so you can post great performance scores on some test, or will it help you in your endeavors?
<OerHeks> blender really wants all cores you have, so powerconsumption will be max
<TraderHo> Also, I have noticed that the majority of IRC channels are now dedicated to nothing but Linux talk.  Fascinating.
<mhmdlubbad> mmm, i asked which is better in these two parameters? windows or linux
<TraderHo> Linux will always be better.
<ubuntuuser1> mhmdlubbad, graphic card will factor in
<k1l> mhmdlubbad: what about you test it yourself? then you have your own experience
<TraderHo> It is clean, neat and cheap, and will outperform Windows in those raw statistics day in and day out
<TraderHo> Remember, however, you are asking this question in a Ubuntu channel on IRC.  ;-)
<reisio> it's true
<reisio> where you find cross-platform games with hardware requirements, you will notice the requirements for Unix systems are always lighter
<reisio> always
<reisio> significantly lighter
<WinterGuardian> My cursor turned into a big white lined square on kubuntu :(
<reisio> neat
<WinterGuardian> Can't screenshot it, screenshots do not include the cursor
<TraderHo> On the other hand, I have been running Windows on my PCs since Win 3.0, from 1995, and have had very few problems.
<mhmdlubbad> ok, how could i measure the prefomance and power consumption?
<TraderHo> My Windows, on my PCs, are older than many people in this channel.  It does not meant it is bad, or good.  It just is what it is.
<TraderHo> mhm, are you running linux on the machine you wish to measure the power/performance on?
<TraderHo> Anyhoo, mhm, since you are obviously so busy and distracted with stats and figures...If you want to measure your performance ona WIndows PC, hold down the windows key and hit pause/break.  Go from there, man.
<TraderHo> As for how to do it on a Linux machine, well, you are in good company.  Just ask.  Don't be keyboard shy.
<craftxbox> my irc client decided to have a seizure. Anywyas what do you mean by mount point silvian
<jushur> craftxbox: learn to use weechat
<craftxbox> didnt know weechat was on windows
<silvian> right... mount point is the way devices are mounted in unix systems
<TraderHo> What is weechat?
<craftxbox> i know that im just confused, what mountpound
<craftxbox> poind
<craftxbox> point
<silvian> oh it should be under /dev/sdb1 for USB
<silvian> usually
<silvian> you'd have to check
<TraderHo> Is weechat achat program to get around the limitations of IRC?
<silvian> are you running the live USB now yeah?
<craftxbox> im running windows arm
<craftxbox> atm
<silvian> ah right
<TraderHo> So we are running chat programs to jump over and above our normal chat programs?
<silvian> you'll have to boot from your live usb
<silvian> of your ubuntu usb
<TraderHo> *snicker*
<silvian> don't need to reinstall it just run it directly
<TraderHo> Our future is fuxx0r3d
<craftxbox> how i hate reaching behind my monitor
<silvian> lol
<craftxbox> stupid usb port
<silvian> ...
<craftxbox> i keep forgetting that its bga for my computer and not dvi
<craftxbox> v
<craftxbox> whats with me and keyboards today
<silvian> heh
<silvian> problem usually occurs between keyboard and chair. It's rarely the keyboard which is at fault. :P
<craftxbox> does ubuntu server have a live thing?
<silvian> oh good question
<silvian> didn't realise you're running ubuntu server
<silvian> what does the menu give you when you boot from the usb?
<silvian> does it give you an option to run it in live mode or does it go into full install wizard directly
<monty_hall> Running 14.  I'd like to play music on my smart on my ubuntu workstations speakers
<monty_hall> how can I do this
<monty_hall> the "visibility" is "on"
<craftxbox> im using rescue mode atm reinstalling grub\
<monty_hall> and it doesn't show up on my phone
<silvian> ah yeah i think server has rescue mode rather than live option
<silvian> only used ubuntu server few times myself
<monty_hall> nvm
<silvian> generally i run redhat
<craftxbox> grub fixed, now to set windows as primary os
<silvian> yay! :D
<silvian> good stuff
<craftxbox> How do i do that?
<silvian> oh as the first boot option you mean in grub?
<craftxbox> yea
<monty_hall> yeah I can connect
<monty_hall> but I can't send audio
<silvian> right you'll have to edit the grub config i believe
<silvian> so boot into your ubuntu server
<silvian> not from live usb
<silvian> so reboot and go into your now recovered ubuntu server
<silvian> there should be a grub config under /etc/default/grub
<craftxbox> its not wstarting
<craftxbox> btyw idk if this is in a pm nor not all i see atm is linux loading
<craftxbox> wow i cant type blind
<silvian> you've rebooted and you got to the grub screen?
<craftxbox> im in the server atm
<silvian> aha
<silvian> gotcha
<craftxbox> ?
<silvian> you logged in?
<craftxbox> no  i cant see atm
<silvian> ah still loading?
<craftxbox> now i can tho
<silvian> ok
<silvian> right when you are sudoer
<silvian> edit this file /etc/default/grub
<craftxbox> im just gonna ssh into my pc rn its getting annoying having to use two keyboards
<silvian> right
<silvian> ah before we edit the grub file we wanna see what the list of bootable options are exactly
<craftxbox> ugh i hate the fact that my computer likes to change its internal ip when it wants to
<silvian> do this grep first
<silvian> grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<craftxbox> menuentry 'Ubuntu' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-405f7ca6-9325-439e-b260-478a27c15d8e' {
<craftxbox> submenu 'Advanced options for Ubuntu' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-405f7ca6-9325-439e-b260-478a27c15d8e' {
<craftxbox> 	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.19.0-15-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.19.0-15-generic-advanced-405f7ca6-9325-439e-b260-478a27c15d8e' {
<craftxbox> 	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.19.0-15-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.19.0-15-generic-recovery-405f7ca6-9325-439e-b260-478a27c15d8e' {
<craftxbox> menuentry 'Memory test (memtest86+)' {
<craftxbox> menuentry 'Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)' {
<silvian> anything that says windows there?
<salamanderrake> installed an app, and now I can't find it in the ubuntu unity search thing, what ever happened to a menu item where you just go to the installed app and run it?
<xangua> salamanderrake: what did you install, how did you install it, what Ubuntu release?
<salamanderrake> I installed radiotray, sudo apt-get install in the terminal, and its ubuntu 15.10
<xangua> salamanderrake: you need to restart your user session, it's a know bug for unity in 15.10
<salamanderrake> ok thanks
 * pi_____ 
 * minty 
<RNeville> general question: I didn't see the libc update in my latest auto patch of Ubuntu 14.04, but I was told Debian (Upstream ) took care of this patch
<k1l> RNeville: ubuntu did ship a update already
<RNeville> not sure I understand how Debian patches Ubuntu 14.04 without going through Ubuntu - since I only get auto patches through Ubuntu
<RNeville> k
<icenix> Hi
<RNeville> Just didn't see anything in Ubuntu update patches that mentioned libc
<k1l> RNeville: the ubuntu security team shipped the update already. if you run all updates (and use a supported ubuntu version) then make a reboot and you are good
<icenix> I use mint
<k1l> !mint | icenix
<ubottu> icenix: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Seminarian> Hey guys in windows you can change which monitors you use with windows button + p. Is there an equivalent for this on kubuntu?
<icenix> Omg whatever
<k1l> RNeville: which version lists "dpkg -l libc6?
<Loshki> RNeville: I see libc6 updates available for 14.04 LTS
<hespe1> has anyone been successful using tails 2.0.1 on ubuntu 15.10?
<icenix> Mint is the best.
<Loshki> RNeville: also, I assume Ubuntu has some kind of fast-track for serious security bugs
<hespe1> icenix: which version of Mint?
<k1l> hespe1: tails is an own OS. you cant use that on ubuntu. you were told that several times now
<icenix> Tails sounds intresting.
<RNeville> k1l : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15104241/
<k1l> RNeville: run the updates asap
<RNeville> k
<icenix> Back
<k1l> !guidelines | icenix
<ubottu> icenix: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<icenix> ?
<icenix> Ok stop trolling. Not doing this with you.
<silvian> why did the computer win?
<Solido232> c-hispano.org
<RNeville> as I upgraded k1l I notice the following : libc6:i386 libc6-dbg libc6-dev libgail-common libgail18 libgcrypt11
<RNeville> I know a little knowledge is very dangerous, I just didn't see in the graphic upgrade interface it mentioning libc as being touched
<ubuntu636> hello
<craftxbox> RNeville, it probably updated libc as a dependancy
<ubuntu636> i have a small inqury and was wondering if someone can help me. I'm trying to edit the loginscreen.
<ubuntu636> i have my user
<ubuntu636> and gues
<RNeville> thx craftxbox - the nuance of things like "dependancies" is what I don't understand completely
<craftxbox> np
<ubuntu636> i did everything correct and the background changed but only for the guestaccount.
<RNeville> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15104339/
<Loshki> ubuntu636: what did you do to change the guest account. Did you also do the same for your main account?
<k1l> RNeville: now reboot
<Seminarian>  Hey guys in windows you can change which monitors you use with windows button + p. Is there an equivalent for this on kubuntu?
<RNeville> thx k1l didn't realize I needed to reboot !
<RNeville> ciao
<welovfree> Hello
<welovfree> I got two drives C: and D: used to install windows on C: drive I have lots of data in the D: drive, I want to install ubuntu on the C: drive and I want to know if the data on the D: drive is not gonna be harmed?
<RNeville> just wondering what the ans. was to Seminarian last question was ?
<RNeville> before I reboot
<welovfree> Hey guys anyone can help?
<craftxbox> welovfree, the only drive that is touched is the drive you select
<craftxbox> the others will only be used if you have chosen them to be as a swap or a home partition
<squinty> welovfree,  there is always something that can go wrong. best practice is to backup, backup, backup etc anything importent.
<Guy1524> hey guys, so because people on the forum and on the irc were unable to help me with my problem, I am trying to reinstall ubuntu.  But in the installation type menu, there is no reinstall option, just rease disk and install Ubuntu
<Guy1524> *erase
<Guy1524> at this point I am so irritated at ubuntu, my computer has not been functional for over a day
<squinty> Guy1524, there is no "reinstall"   install fresh only
<craftxbox> thats because reinstalling is just installing with a blank drive
<craftxbox> what even is your problem
<Guy1524> it is a super complicated nvidia optimus drivers problem
<squinty> Guy1524,  backup the importent stuff and then install afresh
<craftxbox> squinty, not everything has to result in a reinstall
<Guy1524> I don't feel like reinstalling all my applications, why can't I just reinstall the OS and keep my programs
<craftxbox> Guy1524, please explain your problem
<Guy1524> http://askubuntu.com/questions/735969/please-help-nvidia-drivers-on-optimus-laptop-ubuntu-15-10
<squinty> craftxbox, preaching to the congregation   i am well aware of that  please address the origianl poster   thanks
<Guy1524> everywhere I have asked people could not fix it, earlier I asked here and nobody even knew what was going on, and on askubuntu a extremely skilled user helped me find out what was wrong and told me it would be easier to just reinstall
<craftxbox> HAve you actually tried to reinstall the drivers
<Guy1524> yes
<Guy1524> about 15 times
<Guy1524> ok, I highly doubt anyone is going to be able to fix this problem, at this point my only option is to reinstall
<squinty> Guy1524, how old is the installation?  if new, then probably better to install afresh (especially if the system base has been "tweaked" trying to solve your original problem)
<Guy1524> the installation is a few months old (october I think)
<craftxbox> whats your laptop's model
<Guy1524> is it possible for me to put /home on a seperate partition in gparted then reinstall?
<craftxbox> yes
<Guy1524> how?
<craftxbox> make a new partition as big as or bigger than the home partition then copy over the home folder to the partition
<craftxbox> /home on a seperate partition is better anyways
<craftxbox> because when /home is on a separate partition the system doesnt freak out when you run out of space for user data and that
<craftxbox> 54
<craftxbox> oops
<Guy1524> actually I think ill just move home to an external drive
<Guy1524> will it be easier to get vulkan when 16.04 comes out?
<Guy1524> because I am eager to start developing for it
<antiPoP> hi
<antiPoP> how can i flush the local dns cahce in 15.04.. seems it caches the dns for ever...
<Geo> I have an ubuntu install I moved from an older i686 machine to a newer x64. Is there anyway I can update the install to x64, without losing the current install data? (home dirs, /etc, config files, etc. all on the same partition)
<xangua> Geo: no, reinstall
<Winowa> hi guys
<Winowa> need some help with some logs
<Winowa> anyone around?>
<rypervenche> Winowa: Yes, go ahead and ask your question.
<waltman> I've got a dependency issue with mysql I don't know how to fix.
<waltman> It's keeping me from installing anything on the box.
<waltman> https://gist.github.com/waltman/64a6122433cd5f33670c
<waltman> https://gist.github.com/waltman/edbef5c6fc1e8466312c
<waltman> Those gists are the output of some of the things I've tried.
<waltman> In particular, I can't install the libc6 security update :(
<Flannel> waltman: can you please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update` and also `apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.5 mysql-server-core-5.5`
<Bashing-om> waltman: Something holding " mysql-server-core-5.5 " to the lower version , What returns ' apt-cache policy mysql-server-core-5.5 ' .
<Bashing-om> !info mysql-server-core-5.5 precise
<ubottu> mysql-server-core-5.5 (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.47-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 5728 kB, installed size 17939 kB
<Winowa> i have a two screen display on ubuntu one wasnt detected in the default ubuntu application
<waltman> My theory is that the previous install failed somehow...
<Winowa> i went into Nvidia settings which is x org server and enable it
<Winowa> when i restarted the log in page keeps looping
<Winowa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15104454/
<Winowa> this is the paste for it
<Winowa> even when my password is correct, the log in page just loops
<waltman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15104573/
<waltman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15104584/
<RNeville> I have my boot drive fully encrypted, and the start screen where I enter my password changes
<RNeville> On some bootup I have a graphics screen, and then sometimes I have a command line interface
<RNeville> can't figure why it changes from boot to boot
<jushur> RNeville: read log
<RNeville> also, in the command line boot screen, there are always a couple of characters already enter - showing up as asterisks
<RNeville> bootlog, jushur
<RNeville> ?
<Bashing-om> !info mysql-server-5.5 precise
<ubottu> mysql-server-5.5 (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server binaries and system database setup. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.47-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 8532 kB, installed size 30588 kB
<Bashing-om> waltman: We know the problem as "
<waltman> hmm? Did something get cut off?
<Bashing-om> iU  mysql-server-5.5            5.5.46-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 " . Let's poke at it and see if we can clean things up a bit 1st . What happens with ' sudo apt remove mysql-client-4.1 " as a 1st poke at it .
<waltman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15104616/
<Madhumper69> Try sudo apt-get autoremove mysql.....
<Madhumper69> \whois me
<waltman> E: Unable to locate package mysql
<genii> waltman: Have you tried installing the version it says it wants? eg:  sudo apt-get install mysql-server-core-5.5=5.5.46-0ubuntu0.12.04.2
<waltman> E: Version '5.5.46-0ubuntu0.12.04.2' for 'mysql-server-core-5.5' was not found
<genii> Although I find it interesting the 47 version has 12.04.1 suffix there, and the 46 has 12.04.2 suffix
<Rache> sudo apt-cache search mysql
<waltman> that returns 398 packages
<grayman> irc.abjects.net
<waltman> Do you want me to paste the entire output of that?
<genii> Not needed
<waltman> If I try to autoremove mysql-client I get the same errors as above
<Madhumper69> Strange... have you tried installing from the installer ubuntu has forget the name....
<hasee> grub2...
<waltman> installing what from the ubuntu installer?
<hasee> 怎么进入中国频道来着= =
<Madhumper69> Mysql package
<genii> !cn | hasee
<ubottu> hasee: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<waltman> I'm confused. This is my lab's web server. How do I use grub to install mysql?
<Madhumper69> Ubuntu software center
<Madhumper69> Do you have a ui or only shell?
<genii> waltman: They just arrived in the channel. It has no relevence to any previous conversation
<waltman> only shell
<Madhumper69> You have sudo or admin access?
<waltman> Madhumper69: In fact you can see I do from the other pastes I've made!
<Madhumper69> I didnt look let me check i must of missed it im on a note 4 lol
<genii> waltman: I notice you have a bunch of PPA in your list there. Can you pastebin the file listing in the directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<genii> Hopefully theres none to do with mysql
<hasee> no,thanks,but i sudo or administrator.
<waltman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15104694/
<genii> OK, mostly looks innocuous
<RocketLL_> is there any way to make ubuntu look... better?
<jushur> RocketLL_: modify it?
<RocketLL_> how?
<RocketLL_> I'm a newb
<RocketLL_> get a different desktop than unity?
<genii> waltman: What are the results of: apt-cache policy mysql-server-core-5.5
<jushur> RocketLL_: how about you read the man pages then and learn.
<somsip> !behelpful | jushur
<ubottu> jushur: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<genii> !flavours
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<waltman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15104700/
<somsip> RocketLL_: what do you mean by "better"? You want different colors or style or what?
<RocketLL_> it just looks horrible and it's hard to navigate
<RocketLL_> for example, how do i do this in ubuntu? http://www.tux-planet.fr/public/images/screenshots/desktop/best/best-linux-desktop-29.jpg
<somsip> RocketLL_: if you're struggling with navigation, maybe a different window manager/display manager will help. EG: http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/5-best-linux-desktop-environments-with-pros-cons
<RocketLL_> noice, thanks.
<somsip> RocketLL_: that's Arch, not ubuntu for a start.
<RocketLL_> exactly.
<RocketLL_> I sorta want arch, but it's too hard for me.
<genii> !info mysql-server-core-5.5 precise
<ubottu> mysql-server-core-5.5 (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.47-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 5728 kB, installed size 17939 kB
<RocketLL_> Just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<genii> I'm not sure where this 46-0ubuntu0.12.04.2  dependency is originating from
<somsip> RocketLL_: if you want KDE, yes. If you want the desktop on that link you gave, it's a GTK theme called Mirav2. Not sure how you'd do that, so maybe you need to install gnome desktop
<waltman> genii: Yeah, it's very odd.
<waltman> Madhumper69: I'm no longer going to respond to your msgs.
<genii> waltman: What result for: apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.5
<somsip> RocketLL_: however, I also find references to it as a theme for pekwm (window manager)
<waltman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15104713/
<genii> waltman: You see the candidate version? Install that one manually
<Afteraffekt> Is this card linux friendly? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-Intel-Dual-Band-Wireless-AC-7260-Model-7260NGW-Bluetooth-/172102607465?hash=item28121d6269:g:KesAAOSwKtlWraJ-
<waltman> What's the candidate version?
<Afteraffekt> Oops! Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260
<Afteraffekt> but thats the card yes
<genii> waltman: eg: sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.5=5.5.47-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<genii> afk, cig
<waltman> Didn't work :(
<waltman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15104718/
<Madhumper69> Have you ever installed mysql on the machine prior?
<Bashing-om> genii: waltman " 19 not upgraded. " . Try and update the system ?
<waltman> Madhumper69: If I didn't already have it installed, why's it complaining about previous versions of mysql?
<Winowa> need help on looping log in screen.
<waltman> "19 not upgraded?
<waltman> I can't upgrade anything on this box. That's the problem!
<mohsen-rashidi> Hi. How can I get a verbose report of daemon`s status with init?
<genii> waltman just got back. Give me a bit to catch up on pastes, etc
<waltman> ok
<abhinav> Hi. Can anybody please help me on how to change channels? Sorry, I am new to irc
<somsip> abhinav: /join #somechannel
<hasee> waltman just got back. give me a bit to catch up on pastes,etc
<waltman> thanks!
<abhinav> @somsip thanks. Could you also please tell few more important commands
<somsip> abhinav: no - that would be offtopic. Best to find a tutorial online
<genii> waltman: try same command again, this time with -f to try and find a solution to the dependency issue:  sudo apt-get -f install mysql-server-5.5=5.5.47-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<abhinav> somsip: thanks anyways
<waltman> genii: same errors
<genii> @comment 71437 echo-bot, likely
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Madhumper69> sudo apt-get purge mysql*
<Madhumper69> sudo apt-get clean
<Madhumper69> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Madhumper69> sudo apt-get autoclean
<Madhumper69> sudo apt-get update then reinstall with -f
<Madhumper69> Sorry :^
<genii> Madhumper69: Unfortunately, that might wipe out a crapload of other things which may be installed that begin with the mysql prefix
<genii> Not just the server and client
<genii> hasee_: Behave or be gone soon. Fair warning.
<waltman> Madhumper69: also I've already tried all the obvious things
<Madhumper69> Ok
<genii> waltman: Alternately, install the deb package in the /var/cache/apt/archives directory with dpkg and --force-depends
<genii> messy but will work
<waltman> dpkg -i --force-depends ?
<genii> waltman: Yes, but you need after that specify exactg path and filename of the mysql-server-5.5  deb file
<genii> Apologies on typos, been at work ~13 hours
<waltman> I tried it first with just -i and it seemed to work!
<genii> Was it the deb file ending in 12.04.1 or 12.04.2 though ?
<waltman> I could have sworn I tried that last week!
<waltman> mysql-server-5.5_5.5.47-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb
<SchrodingersScat> bekks: I think adding those to my ssh(d)_config helped a lot.  My remote server connected through the remote tunnel without 15 errors, and afaict it stayed up the entire work day.
<genii> ..actually, can't be .2, that seems to have been manually installed some other point
<SchrodingersScat> those being keepalives and timeouts
<waltman> maybe?
<genii> waltman: OK, now try the: sudo apt-get -f install     (with no packagename here)
<cn28h> any idea why my crash reports have truncated core dumps? pidgin keeps crashing and I'm trying to figure out why... crash report (including core) is only 12M but the core dump I got directly from pidgin by setting "ulimit -c unlimited" is 127M...?
<waltman> genii: Already tried it and it seemed to work!
<genii> waltman: So far, so good.
<waltman> Now I"m doing an apt-get update.
<genii> waltman: Yes, my next suggestion was a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<genii> waltman: ...and then see if that manages to complete successfully
<waltman> genii: Yep, trying that.
<waltman> I did manage to get ntp installed, which is what I was trying to do last week when I noticed this!
<genii> waltman: If that all goes well, might want to go the extra mile and do the dist-upgrade for new kernel and and other major updates
<waltman> I think it's all good. Thanks for all your help!
<genii> waltman: Glad to be of service.
<Azis> hello
<Azis> does anyone know how to show img thumbnail?
<Azis> i can only get the icon right now, currently using Caja File Manager
<remline> I can play an Ogg Vorbis file in Audacious, but in Rhythmbox I hear nothing. What gives?
<Azis> http://snag.gy/GNLuq.jpg here is the screen shot
<somsip> Azis: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<akurilin> ppa.launchpad.net failing for anybody else?
<somsip> akurilin: down for maintenance
<somsip> akurilin: ppa.launchpad.net  will be offline for up to an hour from 03:00 UTC (in 15 minutes) for a network upgrade.
<akurilin> somsip: cool, thank you
<somsip> akurilin: np
<Winowa> need help on LogIn
<Azis> I'm using Linux Mint
<somsip> !mint | Azis
<ubottu> Azis: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Winowa> I am in ubunutu 14.10
<Azis> i did it
<Azis> but seems no answer there yet
<Winowa> After editing to have a dual monitor display on xserver by Nvidia i get a loop on the log in page eventhough my password is correct
<somsip> Azis: it's still not supported here
<Winowa> after some seraching it says my display is crashing, i have pasted the logs on paste ubuntu
<anuroop> hi
<Loshki> Winowa: login to a terminal e.g. ctrl-alt-f2 and look in /var/log/Xorg* for errors
<Winowa> Lohski : i did
<Winowa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15104454/
<Winowa> but i have no idea how to debug it
<Guy1524> is ppa.launchpad.net down for everyone?
<somsip> Guy1524: yes - scheduled maintenance
<somsip> Guy1524: ppa.launchpad.net  will be offline for up to an hour from 03:00 UTC (in 15 minutes) for a network upgrade.
<Guy1524> so I can't run sudo apt-get update until then?
<somsip> Guy1524: if you have PPAs, I'd guess not
<Guy1524> ugh
<Guy1524> is there a way around, I really need to do this because I just added a necessary ppa
<somsip> Guy1524: a way round downloading something from a source that's offline? Not that I know of
<Guy1524> so it will be back up in 15 minutes?
<somsip> Guy1524: the message said downtime was scheduled for "up to an hour". No guarantees there
<Guy1524> ok
<amicrawler> can any body help me with this app  sheepshaver no audio  using ubunut 15.04 64bit
<reisio> amicrawler: ppc emulator?
<amicrawler> sheepshaver is x64
<amicrawler> and 32bit
<reisio> oh really
<reisio> and what's it for?
<amicrawler> works fine on mac os x
<fen`> Any know if you can list get metadata from btrfs subvolumes (specifically creation date)?
<amicrawler> emulation for os 9
<reisio> fen`: could ask #btrfs, 384 folk there
<reisio> amicrawler: that was quite the long way to that conclusion :D
<fen`> none of whom have answered for more than 20 minutes.
<fen`> from what i've read it sounds like it's not possible.
<fen`> which is pretty suprising to me, given they're used as snapshots
<p1und3r> will ubuntu 16.04 come with mir as default?
<reisio> fen`: https://www.google.com/search?q=%22btrfs%22%20%22subvolume%22%20%22creation%22#q=%22btrfs%22+%22subvolume%22+%22creation+date%22
<reisio> p1und3r: that's their plan, yes
<reisio> I wonder how long it'll last before wayland kills it dead
<p1und3r> oh great, does that mean snappy too?
<amicrawler> the program said no audio device found  audio will be disables
<reisio> if snappy's sourced from the ordinary releases, I would assume so
<reisio> might want to talk to #ubuntu+1, or whatever that channel is
 * pi_____ 
 * minty 
<amicrawler> sound is /dev/disp
<amicrawler> and audio mixer is /dev/mixer
<amicrawler> will this work ?
<reisio> minty: not very underscorey, are you
<amicrawler> does any body know what i'm typing about ?
<kostkon> amicrawler, try running it with padsp, e.g.  padsp application_name
<minty> reisio i hope so
<Afteraffekt> after installing linux to an sd card, i remember you cant boot from sd cards...
<fen`> reisio thanks, the github link showed subvolume show is probably the answer
<amicrawler> padsp not found
<p1und3r> Afteraffekt, my raspberry pi boots linux from an sd card :p
<reisio> amicrawler: ask apt-file about it
<reisio> fen`: coo coo
<reisio> Afteraffekt: pardon?
<kostkon> amicrawler, install the pulseaudio-utils packge and try again
<reisio> if sheepshaver uses oss, it must be cray-cray old
<reisio> impressive it still runs at all :D
<Afteraffekt> my venue wont i mean
<jushur> Afteraffekt: you can boot of them? i do that all the time. you mean your hardware/bios dont support it?
<Afteraffekt> yea
<jushur> Afteraffekt: workaround is to use a usb drive as /boot
<Afteraffekt> cant
<Afteraffekt> have to install from usb lol
<jushur> Afteraffekt: i run a few servers with usb3 sata and the onboard sata dedicated to storage.
<amicrawler> plusesaudio not found
<jushur> Afteraffekt: ofcourse you can? just use another usb drive/stick?
<Guy1524> hey guys do you know how to install glfw3 in such a way that using -lglfw3 in your g++ command won't return /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lglfw3
 * minty 
<Guy1524> I tried installing libglfw3-dev, didn't work
<Afteraffekt> only 1 port man lol
<Bashing-om> Winowa2: Looking, I see SLI for the graphics . Have you seen : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia " SLI / Multi-GPU on Ubuntu(and Linux in general) " ?
<Koan_> Hello. My internet has randomly been disconnecting since I installed Ubuntu. Anyone know my issue?
<kostkon> amicrawler, are you on lubuntu?
<amicrawler> no
<amicrawler> ubunut 15.04 64bit
<reisio> Guy1524: tried installing via what process?
<kostkon> amicrawler, it's pulseaudio not pluseaudio
<jushur> Afteraffekt: you can use a seckond machine and install to the sdcard+usb drive. then use it on the actuall target?
<Guy1524> sudo apt-get install
<Guy1524> (sudo apt-get install libglfw3-dev
<Afteraffekt> i could i guess lol
<amicrawler> ok its installed
<amicrawler> do i need to add esd compat
<kostkon> amicrawler, doubt it. how do you plan to do that
<mrr411> ok so how do i permentntaly deleat /home/prim/Downloads/fglrx-core_15.302-0ubuntu1_amd64_ub_14.01.deb
<mrr411> did this the other day and fordot to deleat it out of my downloads folder chainged graphicts drivers and it went right back to using this stupid one with out me telling it to
<Koan_> Anyone know why my internet disconnects randomly since I installed Ubuntu?
<Koan_> ??
<peter123> I installed a fresh Ubuntu 15.10. I did "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" and then ran Software Updater. Why did Software Updater tell me there were software updates available? Why didn't apt-get upgrade take care of everything?
<rypervenche> peter123: Probably because you didn't run: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<peter123> rypervenche: is there a "sudo apt-get dist-update" that I ever need to run?
<rypervenche> peter123: Nope. I usually run dist-upgrade after upgrade.
<peter123> rypervenche: any particular reason to run them in sequence like that?
<rypervenche> peter123: Oh, after reading the man page it's clearer. Type "man apt-get" and scroll down a little bit.
<peter123> rypervenche: apparently there is "full-upgrade" now
<rypervenche> Yeah, I don't use Ubuntu anymore and my VM isn't the latest version, but I have seen full-upgrade. The man page can tell you the difference between them all.
<peter123> rypervenche: thanks for your help.
<rypervenche> No problem :)
<peter123> Wierd. "sudo apt-get full-upgrade" is not accepted by Ubuntu 15.10 but "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is. That seems contrary to the docs.
<peter123> actually, dist-upgrade is in the man pages and full-upgrade is not.
<Bashing-om> peter123: Try as "
<peter123> Docs on the Web don't match man pages.
<Bashing-om> peter123: Try as ' sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<peter123> Bashing-om: thanks
<Bashing-om> peter123: See: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/26q2sm/apt_vs_aptget/ ; http://www.howtogeek.com/234583/simplify-command-line-package-management-with-apt-instead-of-apt-get/ ; https://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/ .
<Phobik2000> anyone using scilab xcos
<kumarshu1ham> hi
<kumarshu1ham> hi what is the fastes way to list files of a directory, if directory size is in TB
<kumarshu1ham> ls always feel like taking forever
<somsip> kumarshu1ham: limit it in some way, or page it
<kumarshu1ham> somsip can you guide me to achive wt you saying
<kumarshu1ham> hi
<somsip> kumarshu1ham: what are you trying to achieve?
<kumarshu1ham> i want to list all files from that directory
<somsip> kumarshu1ham: ls is what you should use
<kumarshu1ham> and ls i taking forever
<kumarshu1ham> ls is taking forver to list files
<reisio> probably gave it too many files
<somsip> kumarshu1ham: I see - you keep saying that. Reorganise your files maybe?
<kumarshu1ham> like ls list files all at once
<reisio> kumarshu1ham: what're you looking for?
<somsip> kumarshu1ham: you said that's what you want to do. If you want to do something else, like list some files, tell us
<kumarshu1ham> i am looking for a efficient way to list files from a huge directory
<reisio> kumarshu1ham: to list them to get what information
<somsip> kumarshu1ham: how many files?
<kumarshu1ham> to get filenames
<reisio> kumarshu1ham: and what will you do with them
<hiklin> ahh it's a wonderful day
<reisio> hiklin: I've had worse myself :)
<kumarshu1ham> the directory size is 3TB and no of file may be in millions
<reisio> kumarshu1ham: you aren't answering questions
<kumarshu1ham> reisio, i answere all, my question is so simple,  efficient way to list files form huge directory
<kumarshu1ham> wt else info you guys want
<reisio> kumarshu1ham: that doesn't answer my question
<reisio> I want to know what you mean to do with the list
<somsip> kumarshu1ham: so your directory structure is inefficient. file read speed is as it is. It gets slow with large numbers.
<kumarshu1ham> i dk the directory structore, that why i need to get files
<somsip> kumarshu1ham: "dk"?
<reisio> kumarshu1ham: to get them for what purpose?
<kumarshu1ham> reisio i need to report somewere these files
<kumarshu1ham> somsip dk = dont know
<reisio> kumarshu1ham: mmm
<reisio> kumarshu1ham: well, given how nonspecific you are being, I would suggest...
<somsip> kumarshu1ham: ok - please write in full. Ultimately, if you ls lots of files, it's slow. You're not going to just "make it quicker"
<reisio> kumarshu1ham: find directory/ -type f | sort | tee files.txt
<kumarshu1ham> reisio, i read that find will be good
<reisio> find is good
<kumarshu1ham> can i use -mindepth 1 and maxdepth 1 ?
<reisio> kumarshu1ham: if you want
<kumarshu1ham> ok
<Pinf> I have g++-5.2 installed, anyone know how I can run ./configure with 5.2 versus the default?
<cplx> Having issues starting named. /etc/init.d/bind9 restart shows no output...
<cplx> process not running
<homa_> hi my friends
<pitagora7> buongiorno
<shibly> Hello
<lotuspsychje> shibly: welcome, how can we help you?
<aliaksandr> всем привет
<lotuspsychje> !ru | aliaksandr
<ubottu> aliaksandr: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<SkepticalParrot> How do I open skype when it's already running in the background?
<SkepticalParrot> It doesn't show up in the system tray fsr.
<absk007> apart from Bleachbit and `npm cache clean`, what else shall I use to get some free space?
<brontosaurusrex> absk007: ncdu
<bqllpd> I have hptalx on ubuntu 14.04. How can I set up an hp50g rom to connect to it?
<brontosaurusrex> absk007: and I use this "script" constantly "du -hca --max-depth=1 "$@" | sort -h"
<absk007> brontosaurusrex, well, i've disk analyzer GUI :D
<brontosaurusrex> absk007: apt-get autoclean (should give you something)
<absk007> brontosaurusrex, but what's ncdu? apt-get autoclean also done :D
<brontosaurusrex> absk007: ncdu = disk analizer
<absk007> brontosaurusrex, ah! ok. thanks
<Mrokii> Hello. Does anybody know a software that can somehow make the mouse pointer more visible at the start of moving it? What I mean is something to make the pointer more visible when initiating a movement, as I sometimes have trouble seeing the pointer when grabbing the mouse to move it.
<sta7ic> When I plug in my external USB drive, I get this. I took out the drive to make sure it wasnt the encasement and it wasnt =(
<sta7ic> http://pastebin.com/zLXznNUZ
<sta7ic> any ideas?
<homa_> i used /msg NickServ REGISTER ****** ****** but i can't see email?
<somsip> !register | homa_
<ubottu> homa_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<homa_> hi
<somsip> Mrokii: these look a bit old, but may be useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/49508/how-to-show-mouse-pointer-location-using-a-mouse-click
<somsip> !info msd-locate-pointer | Mrokii (and this)
<ubottu> Mrokii (and this): Package msd-locate-pointer does not exist in wily
<somsip> or not...
<NoobCode> Hello guys! I'm wordering if it's possible install Ubuntu into USB-Flash that will work on [UEFI and MBR] 32bit cheap Tablet? Bay-Trail QuadCPU
<bqllpd> is it possible to create a virtual com port within ubuntu and load a rom to that port so that another program can access that rom?
<Mrokii> somsip: msd-locate-pointer might be exactly what I need, if only it were available. :-/
<rick__> NoobCode, I've tried to boot live usb ubuntu 14.04 on a baytrail computer.
<NoobCode> rick__ : ha, really? and got lucky?
<rick__> yes, it works with intel 915 xorg driver.
<NoobCode> awesome guy at least some hope
<NoobCode> I'm going to try, but I can't find an efi boot
<rick__> NoobCode, can you boot from usb on your tablet?
<NoobCode> yes and nop, only EFI sus
<NoobCode> *system
<NoobCode> I can't figure out, if gparted can make and EFI partition
<NoobCode> I've been reading some blogs, but still a little confuse
<rick__> NoobCode, something like this? http://linux.about.com/od/howtos/ss/How-To-Create-A-UEFI-Bootable-Ubuntu-USB-Drive-Using-Windows.htm#step1
<rigel> so i just moved a bunch of files to an LVM logical volume where i didnt mkfs it. i'm not sure how it mounted the drive to begin with, but regardless there has to be a way to recover this stuff, but how
<NoobCode> rick__ : thks for ur tips. tomorriw I'll try, is 2am was long night trying, I think that is good enough!
<NoobCode> thk u guy
<Guest68679> Guys, I am having major issues over here..
<Guest68679> Ok, first off, how do I reset my nick?
<somsip> !register | Guest68679
<ubottu> Guest68679: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest68679> !register | AlexK
<ubottu> AlexK: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest71695> hi
<Guest71695> I have trusty installed.  I want to upgrade to utopic.  When I try the do-release-upgrade command, it wants to upgrade to wily.  How can I upgrade to utopic?
 * minty 
<Kartagis> what's wrong with the repos?
<Guest71695> kartagis: is that a question to me?
<Kartagis> no, it's to general
<lapion> I have an upgrade underway that's frozen at the moment it's installing cinnamon.
<Guest71695> are utopic repositories just no longer available?
<lapion> kil youthere ?
<lapion> how can I open up the apt-console. because when I look inthe log file for the apt-console it is at a question on whether to install maintainers version or keep current however I do not have the possibility to answer because I currently have no console and the installer itself is frozen and will not open the console
<lapion> sorry for the ramble
<sinetek> hey guys, i'm having trouble with my LUKS disk..
<sinetek> I have backups, but it's a close call. I don't understand why it stopped working after a reboot
<sinetek> device-mapper: reload ioctl on  failed: Invalid argument
<sinetek> Failed to open temporary keystore device.
<lapion> Hi I am having problems with an upgrade that will not continue when I look into the log file I see it is asking a question however because the installer has no console open I cannot answer..
<Chetic> why don't I have samba as an option when adding a printer in the CUPS web interface?
<deniz946> Hello all, im trying to execute a program I did in c++ and im getting this error
<deniz946> ./imperial: relocation error: ./imperial: symbol _ZNSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traitsIcESaIcEEC1EPKcRKS3_, version GLIBCXX_3.4.21 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference
<deniz946> can someone help me with this please
<Triffid_Hunter> deniz946: looks like you compiled it against a different libc++, recompile it
<deniz946> Triffid_Hunter: worked;D thanks you very much sir
<m1thrandir> hello, im having a problem with ubuntu 12.0+, everytime i update over the 12th version of ubuntu the whole system becomes too "bloated" or laggy for some reason. i searched on the forum but nobody reported this bug, can some1 help me? :)
<m1thrandir> de
<EriC^^> m1thrandir: maybe it's a graphics driver problem?
<EriC^^> 14.04 feels more responsive and less bloaty than 12.04
<sta7ic> anyone here using freenas?
<rock23> hi all
<notsmart55543> does anyone on here know about the full disk encryption you can choose during a ubuntu install
<EriC^^> notsmart55543: what about it?
<notsmart55543> is it really FDE? Why does it only take me 10 mins to install ubuntu with FDS but it takes 10 hours to do FDE on truecrype on windowss
<notsmart55543> how does it do it so fast?
<EriC^^> notsmart55543: it's not really FDE, i don't know anything about truecrypt but in ubuntu it doesn't include /boot in the disk encryption ( you can easily do that later if you want though )
<EriC^^> and i guess truecrypt takes longer cause it goes over the disk first and overwrites everything before encrypting
<EriC^^> i think there's an option in the installer to do that with ubuntu too
<notsmart55543> you can choose to overwrite in the ubuntu install also...makes it like 10 mins longer .....in truecrypt you dont have to overwrite but either way it takes 10 hours to encypt a 500gb drive
<EriC^^> notsmart55543: you mean you're encrypting stuff that's already on the disk?
<ugliefrog> lear
<notsmart55543> in truecrypt yes in ubuntu im installing fresh
<EriC^^> yeah that would take longer cause it has to encrypt the data
<EriC^^> in ubuntu it's just preparing a luks setup and installing 6gb or so
<ugliefrog> ive just finished installing ubuntu 15.10 on my laptop, how do i get my nvidia going without all the headaches
<notsmart55543> i dont understand how the unused space on the drive is encrpyted with the ubuntu fde option
<EriC^^> ugliefrog: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<EriC^^> notsmart55543: it's encrypted later when you write data to it
<notsmart55543> oh so the ubuntu encrpytion options means it will continue to encrypt new data as it is created?
<EriC^^> yeah, the disk is encrypted and it's unlocked when you first turn on the pc, then you write data, and it's encrypted on the disk
<notsmart55543> also does the unencypted /boot partition contain anything interesting for an attacker?
<notsmart55543> is it important to manually encypt the boot? also is the swap encypted?
<EriC^^> it has the kernel and bootloader, you can put /boot in the encrypted partition and just tell grub that it's encrypted with an option in /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> i guess it's better, the attacker can't really use anything to get your data
<EriC^^> but i guess if somebody got physical access to the laptop he could mess with boot and maybe do something that when you turn it on makes a difference, i dunno
<EriC^^> it's easy to include it in "/" encrypted anyways
<notsmart55543> im just curious if i am going to North Korea with secret documents on my computer, and they are going to copy my drive, and i used only the default "encypt this installation" in the ubuntu  install, are my documents safe?
<EriC^^> lol i dunno about that :D
<Seveas> notsmart55543: until the beat the password out of you with a hammer... never take secret documents with you
<greenmaker> When is ubuntu 14.04.4 coming out?
<notsmart55543> probably i need to encrypt the boot and swap manually
<hateball> greenmaker: it is. apt-get dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> notsmart55543: swap will be encrypted
<Seveas> greenmaker: today, according to the release schedule.
<notsmart55543> ok thanks a bunch for answering my questions eriC
<greenmaker> hateball, I'll re-install so I want to download the .4 version. Still not up in ubuntu's website afaik
<EriC^^> notsmart55543: sure
<greenmaker> Seveas, ya, I know it's today. Was wondering if they have a specific time.
<Triffid_Hunter> notsmart55543: nothing is gonna keep your documents safe from a regime that'll happily disappear people and cut bits off until you type the password.. encryption can only protect from people with physical access to the machine but can't or won't threaten you over it
<notsmart55543> Triffid I think you'd need at least a decoy OS
<Triffid_Hunter> notsmart55543: haha like one of my old laptops where you have to press F1 3 times before logging in or it won't work because the default session just crashes
<notsmart55543> thats cool
<jotauve> Hi!
<jotauve> I don't know how is that many times my xorg turns at 100% cpu usage, some idea?
<jotauve> I've the last ubuntu
<jotauve> with an nvidia driver
<daya_> Hi Guys, how to check CVE-2015-7547 in Ubuntu
<daya_> I tried https://github.com/fjserna/CVE-2015-7547  but can't simulate the issue.
<mcphail> daya_: it has been patched, so perhaps that's why you can't replicate?
<daya_> mcphail: I am testing it on 12.04 LTS
<daya_> mcphail: so it must be seen in it.
<mcphail> daya_: why? Haven't you applied updates?
<daya_> mcphail: yes, but I have to assure manager before and after cases.
<daya_> mcphail: http://www.techtimes.com/articles/134191/20160217/deadly-linux-bug-puts-millions-of-systems-at-risk-patch-now-available.htm
<daya_> mcphail: As it was shown in the site, I just need to simulate the issue.
<mcphail> daya_: the POC was a bit fiddly to get running. Embarrassingly, I had to follow a guide to get it working. I'll see if I can dig it out
<daya_> mcphail: ok, please let me know if you can simulate it.
<mcphail> daya_: I'm fully patched now, but I'll try to find the guide
<jotauve> it's when the graphic card have to work (i.e. a simple slider in a web) when  xorg turns to 100%
<jgcampbell300> so when working with mysql and planning a very large db should i make one large db with large table or large db with many tables or may small dbs or tables
<Triffid_Hunter> jgcampbell300: depends on the data you're storing
<bazhang> #mysql jgcampbell300
<jgcampbell300> Triffid_Hunter: so most of it will be account numbers types descriptions names address etc ... basicly everything one would need to save all the info pretaining to a construction company
<Triffid_Hunter> jgcampbell300: designing a schema is basically a process of discovering atomic associations.. for things that are always 1:1 you can typically just make them columns in one table, otherwise you need to make more tables for 1:n relationships
<jgcampbell300> bazhang: I have asked in #mysql but they dont seem to be interested in answering questions :(
<llutz> jgcampbell300: http://en.tekstenuitleg.net/articles/software/database-design-tutorial/intro.html
<jgcampbell300> Triffid_Hunter: ty
<jgcampbell300> llutz: ty
<enercrash> hi
<enercrash> qualcubno può aiutarmi
<enercrash> ste chat irc sono inutili
<hateball> heh
<snpresent> oh zfs
<Barry_> How can I know how much request per second my webserver which running Wordpress can handle?
<Triffid_Hunter> Barry_: stress test it, use a bunch of machines to hammer it and graph rq/s vs load time
<jgcampbell300> ok so i have jacked up my apt list again ... how can i reset it to default
<cfhowlett> jgcampbell300, 885747
<cfhowlett> https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<jgcampbell300> cfhowlett: cool thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!  jgcampbell300
<jgcampbell300> cfhowlett: ahh bummer ... forgot im on mint on this one ... guess ill go check there channel
<Barry_> Triffid_Hunter: I have tried AB, but I dont think the result is realistic. My $5 vps on DigitalOcean can handle 750 requests/sec
<ralpheeee> can anyone pls help me with this error after install i get the following error : usb 3-1.6: string descriptor 0 read error: -22 and the pc does not boot
<cfhowlett> ralpheeee, 1.  verify the .iso   2. verify the USB you made from the .iso
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | ralpheeee
<ubottu> ralpheeee: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ralpheeee> yeah did so...iso is ok...i can get into grub advanced and boot from there....
<cfhowlett> errrr did you verify the usb??
<ralpheeee> yes
<cfhowlett> read error usually = failing hardware.  use a different USB
<ralpheeee> ok will try another usb with the net installer
<kraftman> i get a blank screen when trying to boot to ubuntu unless i set 'nomodeset' in the boot options, is there a log file i can look at to see whats going wrong during the blank boot?
<ralpheeee> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B82YMhyUi0ahdkhYRllWZ2xiSXM/view?usp=sharing
<Ben64> kraftman: why not just use nomodeset
<kraftman> Ben64: because im getting v high cpu usage from compiz, assuming thats as the cpu is dealing with things rather than gpu
<Ben64> no
<gsedej> hi. how to contact maintainers of Vulkan PPA? (tseliot and tjaalton)?
<mcphail> Ben64: if he uses nomodeset, he can't use the accelerated open source drivers. He'd be stuck with vesa
<Ben64> thats not true at all
<mcphail> gsedej: the latter is currently on #ubuntu-mir
<popey> mcphail: gsedej also, #ubuntu-x
<gsedej> mcphail, thx
<Ben64> nomodeset does exactly what it says, no mode set
<popey> useful place to grab graphics people
<Ben64> doesn't affect drivers
<mcphail> Ben64: yes - and rthe open source accelerated drivers will _not_ load without kernel modesetting
<mcphail> Ben64: (at least radeon and nouveau - don't know about intel)
<Ben64> incorrect
<kraftman> well it seems pretty unaccelerated
<haasn> Trying to make Ubuntu 16.04 use lightdm instead of gdm as the login manager, but `systemctl start lightdm` just fails with the nebulous message “Failed with result 'exit-code'.”. How can I figure out what's happening?
<Ben64> kraftman: what gpu(s) do you have, what drivers, how did you install them, which version of ubuntu, other relevant information
<Ben64> haasn: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 until release
<uns> Hello
<BadFish> Yo
<kraftman> Ben64: intel HD graphics 520, 15.10 on 4.4 kernel to get the wifi working, frimware for gfx is sklgucver43, drivers from https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<Cheery> trying to install vulkan drivers for ubuntu
<FreeAtLast> cool
<Cheery> they worked a little while, but broke down when I rebooted
<FreeAtLast> anyone wanna help me write an android IRC client with a built in mass highlight button
<MrElendig> Cheery: vulcan isn't really usable atm
<MrElendig> both the nvidia and intel drivers are buggy as heck atm
<FreeAtLast> Drone`,  [adw],  [diablo],  [n0mad],  [Saint],  [UPA]Stefan,  ^aq,  ^King,  ^peter^,  ^Phantom^,  _80k,  _cyclops_,  _KaszpiR_,  _km,  _kossak_: I MASS HIGHLIGHT PEOPLE
<Cheery> [    7.301435] Error: Driver 'ebridge' is already registered, aborting...
<Cheery> says in dmesg
<cfhowlett> FreeAtLast, stop your nonsense
<cfhowlett> no mass highlighting required
<clashdo> gief ubuntu tips pls
<MrElendig> he's just a failtroll, ignore him
<cfhowlett> clashdo, in English please
<clashdo> Can I get some tips as a ubuntu noob
<clashdo> pls
<cfhowlett> clashdo, tip 1: read the manual
<cfhowlett> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<haasn> Why is apt so slow? It's beeng “setting up” and “unpacking” packages for hours now, and this is on an SSD
<MrElendig> haasn: if it is literally for houers then something is wrong
<MrElendig> time to strace it
<Kartagis> it upgraded packages in 49 minutes today
<Kartagis> it being ubuntu
<FreeAtLast> lol
<haasn> MrElendig: well, I'm installing a few thousand packages
<haasn> But still
<exepaul11> hello
<Jack_shanghai> hi there
<Jack_shanghai> how to install ubuntu on a win10 sytem
<Jack_shanghai> system
<hateball> !dualboot | Jack_shanghai
<ubottu> Jack_shanghai: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<exepaul11> hello respected folks of ubuntu community i need some help from you guys i am trying to install htk in ubuntu 14 but facing error can you help please ??
<hateball> exepaul11: What would 'htk' be?
<Jack_shanghai> ubottu,thank you very much, because I am new to win10, lack of experience~
<ubottu> Jack_shanghai: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> ! Find htk
<Jack_shanghai> hahha,really, you are a robot?
<Jack_shanghai> Artifitial intelligent?
<Jack_shanghai> cool~ awesome
<exepaul11> htk is speech reconigation script for ubuntu or linux
<exepaul11> please see my question and answer please
<exepaul11> http://askubuntu.com/questions/736189/htk-in-ubuntu-make-all-error-nothing-to-be-done-for-all?noredirect=1#comment1093163_736189
<ikonia> talk to the people who make the software
<ikonia> or use a prebuilt package
<Goldwing> Q: I need to convert 5500 files from .WAV to .GSM, but those files are in nearly 700 different folders. I searched the inet for it and the only thing that came close was "for a in *.wav; do sox "$a" -r 8000 -c1 ${a/.wav/.gsm} resample -ql; done" but i have to do it for each folder, i tried it, but it returns with a error "sox WARN getopt: option `l' not recognized", when i remove the l opstion
<Goldwing> it doesnt work either. any help?
<exepaul11> can anyone aswer my question please http://askubuntu.com/questions/736189/htk-in-ubuntu-make-all-error-nothing-to-be-done-for-all?noredirect=1#comment1093163_736189
<ikonia> Goldwing: look at resameples man page for -l
<ikonia> exepaul11: talk to the people who make the software or use a pre-built package
<exepaul11> ikonia: sir i tried but they are not giving reply
<exepaul11> i am facing error in "make " file
<ikonia> exepaul11: then what for them
<ikonia> exepaul11: that is not an error
<ikonia> it means there is nothing to do - probably because it's completed sucessfully
<Cheery> MrElendig: I got the old drivers working, but feel pissed about the crap that was exposed
<EriC^^> Goldwing: use find -exec
<Goldwing> ikonia : well, that's just it, i can't find the resample -l option
<ikonia> Goldwing: so thats why it doesn't work
<EriC^^> Goldwing: find -iname "*.wav" | while read i; do sox "$i" -r 8000 -c ..... ; done
<EriC^^> Goldwing: find will be recursive, for i wont
<Goldwing> EriC^^ : trying..
<Gerritjan> Hello im trying to make a usb unstaller on ubuntu but when i restart im getting the error: Boot error can sombody help me with that
<EriC^^> Gerritjan: how are you making it?
<Gerritjan> i did try unetbootin and yumi
<Gerritjan> first gpart the usb and set it to fat32 and then use unetbootin
<Gerritjan> so i dont know the error :D
<EriC^^> Gerritjan: try dd , sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M
<rigo_> hi. i have an older laptop a small lenovo with e450 cpu. i plug in an usb stick with ubuntu installer, install the system, but the laptop keeps rebooting after finished.
<Gerritjan> nope can try it
<EriC^^> Gerritjan: /dev/sdX is the usb ( use sudo parted -l  to get the name )
<cfhowlett> rigo_, tell your bios to boot from the hdd not the usb
<Gerritjan> first gparted the usb again?
<rigo_> cfhowlett: it's booting from the hdd. :)
<lotuspsychje> rigo_: at wich point does it reboot then?
<EriC^^> Gerritjan: no, no need to use gparted, dd will do everything
<Gerritjan> oke thx
<EriC^^> np
<rigo_> after installed the system, rebooted and removed the stick.
<k1l_> Gerritjan: what OS are you using to create the usb drive?
<lotuspsychje> rigo_: then it boots ubuntu again, and then what happens?
<EriC^^> rigo_: do you get grub?
<rigo_> it doesn't.
<rigo_> it keeps rebooting without showing any information.
<lotuspsychje> rigo_: did you disabled fasboot and secureboot?
<Gerritjan> Debian
<rigo_> i already did this grub repair stuff
<k1l_> Gerritjan: then just use "dd"
<lotuspsychje> rigo_: are you dualbooting or singlebooting ubuntu?
<EriC^^> rigo_: are you in a live usb right now?
<rigo_> there is no such option in bios. and i already had linux before.
<rigo_> i put in a clean and clear hdd. doesn't matter wether if it's mbr or gpt
<Gerritjan> oke thats quick so when i restart now it will work?
<EriC^^> rigo_: did you check the options about the hdd, ahci and whatnot?
<rigo_> at the partitioning window (erase disk and install, do something else etc) it is telling me this "the machine's firmware has started the installer in UEFI mode but it looks like there may be existing operating" i tried both options here too.
<lotuspsychje> rigo_: do you want dualboot or singleboot?
<rigo_> i haven't touched the bios ever since i had linux on the laptop. then i went back to w7 but now i need linux cuz it's faster for my daily stuff.
<rigo_> lotuspsychje: single.
<rigo_> as i wrote: i put in a clean wiped hdd.
<lotuspsychje> rigo_: if its uefi you need to disable fastboot and secureboot to boot ubuntu single
<Gerritjan> now im getting operating system missing
<rigo_> lotuspsychje: there is absolutely no option in the bios. not at all. something about legacy usb and ahci hdd but that's pretty much of it.
<lotuspsychje> rigo_: you getting a blinking cursor _ after trying to boot ubuntu?
<k1l_> Gerritjan: what command did you use exactly?
<rigo_> i'll try bios upgrade.
<Gerritjan> sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M
<lotuspsychje> rigo_: is your system uefi or not?
<Gerritjan> but then path to usb and the sdd1
<rigo_> lotuspsychje: nothing. the "lenovo" bios startup logo, a black screen and it is rebooting at once.
<k1l_> Gerritjan: that works 100% with ubuntu isos
<k1l_> Gerritjan: no, not sdd1. use sdd
<Gerritjan> but its a debian iso
<rigo_> lotuspsychje:  how can i tell that? the laptop has the old bios not the graphical one if it helps.
<k1l_> Gerritjan: ask in #debian if that works for debian isos
<EriC^^> Gerritjan: did you disable secureboot?
<Gerritjan> how?
<lotuspsychje> rigo_: what Os was default on your system?
<Gerritjan> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> Gerritjan: did you use sdd1 or sdd?
<EriC^^> it has to be sdd
<Gerritjan> sdd1
<k1l_> Gerritjan: if you create a debina iso on debian then ask in #debian
<EriC^^> do it again with the name of the disk, check with parted -l
<rigo_> lotuspsychje: w7. but i tried with a wiped hdd too. set to gpt & mbr too.
<Gerritjan> no im got now on ubuntu on pc and i want debian on the usb
<lotuspsychje> rigo_: wich ubuntu version are you trying to install?
<Gerritjan> EriC^^: i did use sudo dd if=~/Downloads/debian-live-8.3.0-amd64-gnome-desktop.iso of=/dev/sdd1 bs=4M
<rigo_> i've tried ubuntu 14.? ubuntu 15.? server and desktop versions and xubuntu 14.? 15.?
<k1l_> Gerritjan: ask #debian if they got hybrid isos like ubuntu does. then dont use sdd1 but sdd
<EriC^^> Gerritjan: yeah, check parted -l and get the name and use it without a partition number
<lotuspsychje> rigo_: whats the type of your laptop please?
<rigo_> can't this be because of some weird hardware failure like ram?
<Gerritjan> they have
<rigo_> um.. that will be hard. i'll look after. i'm not at home
<lotuspsychje> rigo_: i dont think so, if you installed ubuntu process, it should at least boot
<lotuspsychje> rigo_: unless its wrong uefi setting
<Gerritjan> Disk /dev/sdd: 15,6GB
<rigo_> that was the first thing i wanted to check but the bios is such a dumb limited one..
<lotuspsychje> rigo_: can you tell us what you chosen at the partitioning screen at setup?
<rigo_> so chekcin' the type
<EriC^^> Gerritjan: ok, use it if that's the usb you want
<Gerritjan> oke ill try it :D
<Silmarilion> Hi guys, the mouse cursor suddenly disappeared from my right monitor it is there but invisible. Any suggestion how to fix without restarting?
<rigo_> i've tried to set up manually and let linux do it's work automatically. the system is actually installed to the hdd it's just not booting. can't it be something with the "nomodeset" and such options?
<rigo_> just feelings from gut
<EriC^^> rigo_: are you next to the pc right now?
<lotuspsychje> rigo_: did you partition manually or auto partition from ubuntu?
<rigo_> i've tried both.
<rigo_> nop. i'm just gathering information for the night.. i'm trying to install with various options since a longer while now...
<lotuspsychje> rigo_: if you can find laptop type, so we can check if its uefi or not
<EriC^^> rigo_: ok, well determine if you're getting grub first, try holding shift to see if you get it
<EriC^^> if you can't grub to appear then it's probably a booting issue, maybe the settings for the hdd are wrong ( that happens and you can boot a live usb but not the actual install )
<rigo_> i'm on it.
<EriC^^> did you try legacy mode?
<EriC^^> or just uefi?
<Gerritjan> well i get now isolinux is missing / corrupt
<rigo_> got it. it's the Thinkpad S205
<seth_> Anyone get their soundcards working in 4.4.2 kernel that use SoundBlaster?
<seth_> They released a hotfix for the Kernel.
<EriC^^> Gerritjan: did you checksum the iso?
<rigo_> what's also weird, is that the very first window where you can choose wether if you want to try out or install or memtest isn't appearing but it never appeared (not even when i was able to instlal it a year ago or so)
<Gerritjan> nope but got second iso i trying it now
<lotuspsychje> rigo_: thinkpad or ideapad?
<rigo_> lotuspsychje: lenovo ideapad s205 sorry. this. http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Lenovo-IdeaPad-S205-Fusion-Subnotebook.59357.0.html
<EriC^^> *yawn*
<lotuspsychje> rigo_: ok w7 premium by default its not uefi i think
<rigo_> enterprise is what i use i believe. well what i could try is to install a w7 choosing not uefi at the boot selection then install linux (makes sense?)
<EriC^^> not really
<rigo_> haha just as i thought.
<EriC^^> did you try installing in legacy mode?
<rigo_> how can i do that? or where would that option be?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^, rigo_ sounds like one for you EriC^^ http://askubuntu.com/questions/603478/unable-to-install-ubuntu-14-lts-64bit-on-lenovo-ideapad-s205
<TGYoshi> Hey guys, I've generated a ssh key pair using `ssh-keygen -t rsa`, which dumped two files (pub + priv key) just fine in the current dir (not in .ssh for some reason?) - I tried moving the private key to .ssh, but trying to connect to the ssh server with -v shows that it doesn't bother to try the private key at all, how can I fix this?
<lotuspsychje> rigo_: the guy at that url last line suggest recover to win7 and bios update to latest
<rigo_> i'm gonna try this.
<rigo_>  SO the solution was to reinstall windows and then run the bios update found link That gave me my machine back and allowed me to disable UEFI – Joni Jun 10 '15 at 11:33
<EriC^^> rigo_: it should be in the bios under boot options, as legacy or csm legacy
<EriC^^> nah that's a headache
<EriC^^> rigo_: if you switch the efi files to trick the bios you can boot ubuntu in uefi mode fine
<rigo_> uh huh. i'll check that out. but i guess there is nothing like that. still i'm gonna look for a bios up/downgrade. cuz i have the feeling this is caused by a sh¿t bios.
<EriC^^> it's under the comments somebody said "solution here" and that page talks about switching the files
<EriC^^> it's pretty common, especially with hp and sony laptops
<rigo_> EriC^^: yah. i've found that and will try. thanks for the suggestions, i'll try my best today. i'll get back to you tom.
<EriC^^> i wanted to know if you tried legacy to see if that worked it wouldn't be a stubborn uefi implementation causing the issue
<EriC^^> rigo_: ok, come here if you need help it's pretty common here and it should all work out with a little help
<rigo_> :) thanks again. i might show up tonight as well (in 4-5 hours)
<EriC^^> ok :)
<PR0r> I recently updated my Ubuntu 14.04 desktop box as it rarely gets a reboot to update. I've noticed that after reboots at least half my apps are gone. I decided to allow everything to update, reboot etc, but it still happens.  After reinstalling a few programs such as firefox, qbittorent, etc, I get this.. "The following packages were automatically installed
<PR0r> and are no longer required:"followed by a list of the newly installed apps? It's done this now for a month at least. :/
<EriC^^> PR0r: can you upload /var/log/apt/history.log ?
<popey> PR0r: how are you upgrading? is it genuine ubuntu?
<EriC^^> and /etc/apt/sources.list
<PR0r> its as genuine as I know it to be. It was downloaded about a year ago from their official website
<PR0r> ill grab those files now
<PR0r> http://pastebin.com/KyEQunZC
<roms22> this wont stop because of the filthy moderator k1I_    - he is a filthy obnoxious c unt
<roms22> :) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<roms22> _:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<roms22> .,:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<roms22> ,,:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<roms22> .:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<popey> PR0r: do you have any ppas enabled? i see you installing mono-devel - was that from a ppa?
<ioria> arepo from raring deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/happy-neko/ps3mediaserver/ubuntu raring main
<tsp`> k1l_: you appear to have emplaced that ban a bit incorrectly
<ioria> PR0r, nothing in  /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<k1l_> tsp`: ah well. need my coffee :)
<EriC^^> PR0r: ioria yeah there's a ppa from raring at the bottom
<ioria> weird
<EriC^^> how is firefox keep getting removed/installed though
<PR0r> EriC^ theres about 10 files within sources.list.d
<EriC^^> PR0r: after you restart firefox is actually gone? and you install from software center again?
<popey> there's probably a package conflict causing this
<popey> if you have wrong-release ppas in there, that can cause this
<EriC^^> PR0r: ok, type for i in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*; do echo -e "\n\n$i\n\n"; cat "$i"; done
<EriC^^> and paste the output
<PR0r> PoPpiLLs: from memory I followed a basic guide for installing sonar and it got me to add the repo to..
<PR0r> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys FDA5DFFC
<PR0r> echo "deb http://apt.sonarr.tv/ master main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sonarr.list
<PR0r> http://pastebin.com/68Xvc0Ge
<popey> PR0r: can you run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^" (note the caret on the end) and paste the output ?
<EriC^^> PR0r: they look ok except for /etc/apt/sources.list.d/plexmediaserver.list , it has a lucid repo
<popey> yeah
<PR0r> so I should delete that?
<PR0r> to be honest, I don't really use plex
<popey> i would, and then "sudo apt-get update" and then the "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^"
<popey> which may remove things which conflict, and put back what should be there
<popey> (again, note the caret)
<PR0r> ok great
<PR0r> ah yep, spotted it
<black0range> Hello! Is it possible to set a font size in the terminal? (not xTerm)
<black0range> And what is the proper name for it anyways?
<EriC^^> depends on your de, gnome-terminal in unity
<EriC^^> black0range: in profile preferences it says font
<black0range> I don't mean the gui terminal :)
<EriC^^> you mean the tty?
<black0range> ah tty is the name
<black0range> yes
<EriC^^> black0range: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<EriC^^> black0range: http://askubuntu.com/questions/173220/how-do-i-change-the-font-or-the-font-size-in-the-tty-console
<EriC^^> check the link, got it from there and it has more info
<black0range> sweet thanks a lot :)
<EriC^^> np
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cplx> Hi guys.. just install VestaCP as doing some webhosting on a ubuntu box.. bind9/named doesnt seem to start, there is no daemon.log - bit of a newbie so if someone could point me in a right direction to troubleshoot why named aint starting
<dillon> hey guys, I am trying to do the macbuntu trans pack and I am stuck on "get MAC" in the menu
<george_> hi. i have ubuntu 15.10 and when i unzip 20GB file 1.it stucks 2. it extracts files as for user root
<PR0r> i just did sudo apt-get update
<PR0r> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4A67F94CBF965FF5
<PR0r> user@ubuntu-server:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<PR0r> yet to install desktop^
<PR0r> is this an issue?
<samgoody> Hi all.
<samgoody> Have been having some issues with ssl, still unresolved.
<Barry_> Hi samgoody
<samgoody> But I noticed that both PHP and Python expect a file: /etc/ssl/cert.pem
<samgoody> Which doesn't exist. I would assume that I should download one of the following and save it to file there:
<samgoody> 1) https://curl.haxx.se/docs/caextract.html
<samgoody> 2) https://github.com/certifi/python-certifi/blob/master/certifi/cacert.pem
<samgoody> But am still not getting things to work, so...
<samgoody> Is there some package (openssl-this-is-what-you-need) that i should be installing with apt?
<samgoody> Why am I missing what appears to be considered a basic file?
<samgoody> What other basic files am i missing?
<lilvim> samgoody: I don't have an /etc/ssl/cert.pem file. Maybe your app or configuration is looking for the wrong fil
<lilvim> e
<samgoody> P'raps, or perhaps you just arent using php's ssl features?
<lilvim> Definitely are..
<akik> !info ca-certificates
<ubottu> ca-certificates (source: ca-certificates): Common CA certificates. In component main, is standard. Version 20150426ubuntu1 (wily), package size 198 kB, installed size 479 kB
<samgoody> Where are they stored by default, then?
<lilvim>  /etc/ssl/certs/ directory
<PR0r> For my above issue with the key not being available i tried this: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4A67F94CBF965FF5  seems to have worked?
<samgoody> In php, I did var_dump(openssl_get_cert_locations()); and it returned: ["default_cert_file"]=> string(21) "/usr/lib/ssl/cert.pem", and I checked with phpinfo and in php.ini, it says that it is falling back tot he system default
<popey> PR0r: ok, so now if you run the install line, and capture the output, I'd be interested to see it
<akik> samgoody: install the ca-certificates package
<popey> PR0r: even if you don't "Y" to the command, but just capture what it proposes it will do, will be interesting
<samgoody> It's so nice when I meet someone who actually knows what to do ;)
<samgoody> hrmph, ca-certificates is already the newest version.
<lilvim> good luck with your issue
<samgoody> Should I symlink from /etc/ssl/cert.pem -> /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt
<akik> samgoody: the certificates are installed to another dir, there must be some process to fill /usr/lib/ssl/certs
<PR0r> I clicked Y before reading your message :( it asked to install roughly 700mb so I'm letting it go
<samgoody> My confusion is partly from both Python and PHP making the assumption that we are looking in a different location than where it really is
<haasn> I figured out why apt was so slow. Or rather, how to make it faster. `eatmydata apt install ...` makes it like an order of magnitude faster
<PR0r> where does the terminal session log to? as i cant scroll up enough to view what it asked
<ioria> PR0r, try /var/log/apt/term.log
<sudosuminus> whois sudosuminus
<akik> samgoody: maybe "sudo update-ca-certificates"
<wenglm> I am using chromeos
<ioria> PR0r, or /var/log/apt/history.log
<Seminarian>  Hey guys in windows you can change which monitors you use with windows button + p. Is there an equivalent for this on kubuntu?
<PR0r> god i hope his update didn't kill x11vncs settings :/
<PR0r> this
<PR0r> looks like it has, can no longer connect
<greenmaker> If I install 14.04.3, can I upgrade to 14.04.4 without much hassle? Or will it break things up?
<PR0r> hopefully it has fixed my issues, appreciate the help all
<isp_> anyone here that could help me with UEFI and dual boot ? I've W10 and Ubuntu 15.10 installed on one drive but the Windows Boot manager doesn't want to start Ubuntu
<sudosuminus> @greenmaker I have the same question
<Pici> greenmaker, sudosuminus: it will be seamless.
<sudosuminus> Pici explain
<BluesKaj> greenmaker, try this image http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/trusty/daily-live/current/
<Pici> sudosuminus: just continue doing your apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrades and you'll move to 14.04.4
<sudosuminus> Pici thanks bud
<greenmaker> BluesKaj, is that safe? I mean, is it not beta or alpha or whatever?
<greenmaker> Bugwise..
<Pici> greenmaker: its a daily image, those don't get as thorough testing as actual releases.
<BluesKaj> greenmaker, it's an official release, there are no beta official releases
<greenmaker> Well, now I don't know if I should go for the daily 14.04.4 or just download the well tested 14.04.3 ..
<k1l_> greenmaker: sudosuminus the pointreleases (14.04.3 and 14.04.4 etc) are just like servicepacks from windows.
<Pici> BluesKaj: Please don't suggest the dailies in place of actual releases.
<BluesKaj> bah, I've heard od caution before , but htis?
<BluesKaj> Pici, are you saying that an official release is unstable just because it's a daily ?
<k1l_> BluesKaj: the daily builds are just send out automatically and not tested like the releases are
<sudosuminus> Pici one more question: I had trouble recently with the amd64 version of 14.4.03 while setting the LVS encryption of the full disk. the case was that when I select this option during installation it does not allow me to choose the partitions size. It sets a boot partition of only 250mb inside a 250Gb disk and it does not allow me to install many applications later (after installing Libre Office the partition was full). Is there a way to choose the p
<Pici> BluesKaj: That folder gets populated every single day. Unless you are following what the release managers say for a particular release deadline, you have no way of knowing whether those ISOs are actually the final product or if they have some bug that may not have been caught by the automated testing.
<Pici> sudosuminus: I'm afraid I'm not all that familiar with disk encryption, so I'm not really the best person to ask.
<sudosuminus> Pici? thanks anyway
<ioria> sudosuminus, you don't install apps on /boot .... and boot cannot be encrypted , if irc
<sudosuminus> ioria: I didn`t even try to install in any directory. I`m talking about PARTITIONS SIZE. The boot PARTITION (not directory) is actually where Ubuntu will install download apps via apt-get
<sudosuminus> *downloaded
<BluesKaj> greenmaker, Pici, I have 14.04.4 installed , and the upgrade from 14.04.3 was absolutely seemless
<sudosuminus> I`m not allowed to choose the size of THIS PARTITION specifically
<greenmaker> That's weird, since on ubuntu.com the .4 release is not in the main page.
<Pici> greenmaker: because the ISOs are still being finalized.
<BluesKaj> greenmaker, you worry too much, then install 14.04.3 if you must, then upgrade
<k1l_> greenmaker: it will be released later today. but you can install a 14.04.3 and run the updates. so you will get the 14.04.4
<ioria> sudosuminus, encryptios uses lvm, not regular partitions
<ioria> *encryption
<sudosuminus> ioria: exactly. how can I set the size of the LVS during installation of ubuntu-studio14.4.03?
<k1l_> greenmaker: Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS  << that is my 14.04 install which i update regulary. so if you are short on time install 14.04.3 now and run the updates.
<elliotd123> Hi guys, I was wondering where openssh server gets started on boot in 14.04 - It looks like the default is not to put symlinks in the rc?.d folders as expected.
<sudosuminus> ioria: the x86 32bit version seemed to me a bit smarter than the amd64 version, because I could choose the size of the LVS during installation
<k1l_> elliotd123: i would suspect a upstart script
<greenmaker> k1l_, will do it. Already downloading as we speak.
<ioria> sudosuminus, really ?
<k1l_> greenmaker: ok.
<sudosuminus> ioria: yes
<elliotd123> k1l_: there's an upstart script in /etc/init.d, but no links to it under the rc?.d folders, so I don't think it's being started there
<ioria> sudosuminus, http://askubuntu.com/questions/623814/install-ubuntu-15-04-with-full-disk-encryption-but-without-swap-partition
<ioria> sudosuminus, it says to do it manually, not with the installer
<sudosuminus> ioria: thanks! you da real mvp!
<ioria> sudosuminus, good luck, mate
<k1l_> elliotd123: look into /etc/init/name.conf
<elliotd123> k1l_: /etc/init/name.conf doesn't appear to exist
<k1l_> elliotd123: change "name" to the one service you want
<elliotd123> k1l_: got it - so upstart obeys that even if there's no symlinks in the rc?.d folders?
<k1l_> elliotd123: upstart doesnt use the rc.d folders
<k1l_> !upstart | elliotd123
<ubottu> elliotd123: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<alexinlove> hello guys. Can anybody me with wifi. I have asus k501ux with intel dual band wireless ac 7265? I can't turn on wifi because it's "hardware disabled". Ubuntu 15.10
<elliotd123> k1l_: got it. So it seems like most documentation out there on the googles refers to the SysV init way to do things, which I'm assuming upstart is backwards compatible to
<k1l_> elliotd123: yes.
<elliotd123> k1l_: But how do you dictate what order upstart jobs run in?
<user54541210> Hellow guys I just tried to scan a document with "Simple Scan" and the program says that there is no scannr
<user54541210> *Scanner
<user54541210> how can I fix this?
<k1l_> elliotd123: and to top all that. ubuntu switched to systemd since 15.04 (like the majority of linux distros). that is different again
<alexinlove> anybody can help?
<sudosuminus> user54541210: ok, let`s start from the beginning. Did you check if your device is connected?
<elliotd123> k1l_: Well so having already commited the cardinal sin - I'll tell you the real issue I'm having is that on system startup, if the NTP service can't mount directories properly, it blocks there on boot without starting ssh
<elliotd123> k1l_: So I would like to figure out how to make sure ssh gets started first, so that we can get in and troubleshoot the NTP side
<user54541210> No, I havent. I use it regularly to print documents via wifi without problem though
<sudosuminus> user54541210: so we already have a clue to follow
<elliotd123> k1l_: I noticed that in 15.10 it has a SysV link in rc2.d, rc3.d etc, so that's why I was confused
<sasos90> hi guys! I have a running sftp server where I want to use chroot to point users to their home folders, but it is working only for root.. for every other user I get permission denied for "/"  directory.. but everything works fine with root user. someone have a clue?
<elliotd123> k1l_: Man I typed that wrong, I mean NFS, not NTP
<mrb101> i switched from Archlinux to Ubuntu on my Lenovo Yoga 500 and the configuration is awesome. My touch screen works perfectly with most apps. But i was wondering if i can install ubuntu touch interface on my system along with Unity ?
<k1l_> elliotd123: sorry, i am multitasking and busy right now. maybe this helps you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<user54541210> Sorry for my ignorance, how can I connect it :)?
<k1l_> mrb101: ubuntu-touch for desktop is still in development. but you could try that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<mrb101> k1l_, thanks :)
<sudosuminus> user54541210: we need more info to answer this, like the device model and version, etc.
<sudosuminus> user54541210: you ubuntu version...
<sudosuminus> *your
<user54541210> Oh no problem. Im running the 15.1 and my printer an Hp-Photosmart-D110
<elliotd123> k1l_: Thanks, I think that's exactly what I was looking for
<sudosuminus> user54541210: this is not about your exact model but can help you by general guidelines: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1656188
<sudosuminus> and https://linuxformat.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=95865
<hateball> user54541210: do you mean you press "scan" on the machine itself?
<hateball> user54541210: see http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/photosmart/photosmart_d110_series.html
<bjornar> what was the xenial channel?
<k1l_> bjornar: #ubuntu+1
<tholum> Hello
<sudosuminus> tholum: hi
<tholum> When ever I try to log in,in lightdm when I type nothing happens, If I switch to a console, [cntr][alt][F1] and log in [^ is prepended to every key
<tholum> any idea's? I have ssh access to my machine, and have already tryed dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-layout
<tholum> I just figured it out, nevermind, My keyboard is having some issue's :(
<tholum> I go a different keyboard and it works ( as long as the other keyboard is disconected :( )
<rilleh> So I started a smartmontool scan on three of my drives, it says "Please wait X minutes for the test to complete"
<rilleh> Does it log somwhere?
<gimmic> Anyone been using maas and have any concerns/complaints about using it to manage a lot of nodes? Looking at 100-300 nodes or so
<luigi_> hi
<MonkeyDust> gimmic  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<hateball> rilleh: yes, it logs to smart in the drive. so you query it again and see if the stats change
<n00bsnek> hi
<rilleh> hateball: Thanks :)
<gimmic> thanks MonkeyDust
<notfrosty> Hey, I'm really stupid, I moved all my /lib to another folder. I could put it back in but I can't use the commands anymore (cd ls mv cp , etc.) wut do ? :x
<rilleh> notfrosty: Reinstall your machine
<Guest79343> Wow
<Guest79343> Hello everybody
<jonnymoney> $$$$$$
<notfrosty> rilleh : can't do that :x I just need to move the files back up
<rilleh> Good luck :)
<rilleh> Maybe you could try to ln -s
<rilleh>  /bin/ln -s /path/to/moved/files /lib
<jonnymoney> anyone know a good site to look up for learning how to jail break a phone
<notfrosty> rilleh : the goal was to move the files then do ln -s, but after I moved the files I can't ln anymore :x
<rilleh> jonnymoney: Wrong channel
<ks3> notfrosty: Boot to live media and move it back?  Or you could try LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/path/you/moved/to mv ...
<k1l_> jonnymoney: thats not the right topic for #ubuntu
<jonnymoney> oh ok
<user54541210> hellow guys Im having problems to scan documents. I have ubuntu 15.1 and an HP PhotoSmart D110 printer
<user54541210> I can print without problem
<user54541210> but cannot scan, cause it says there is no scanner
<user54541210> what can it be and how can I fix this?
<tambu> j/oin mongodb
<swenzel> noteness, how about creating a startup drive, start from it and then move the folder?
<swenzel> hmpf was meant for notfrosty... didn't see he's gone
<dillon> does anyone know any way to maxx the speed of qbittorrent?
<xangua> dillon: pay more for faster internet
<MonkeyDust> may also depend o the number of seeds
<xangua> Give them more water
<jdo_dk> From my client i do: ssh jmpsrv11, and then on the jump-server i do: ssh prodsrv01. If i want to move a file from prod to my client i do: scp from jmp to prod and afterwards from client to jmp server. Can i do that in one step ?
<soLucien> i want to run a script after network is up and configured .does anyone know what is the systemd target/service that i should place in the after or require of my service ?
<Gashik> go to settenigs
<soLucien> i have found some for Fedora, but i am guessing ubuntu is different
<m0pk0> ;h PART
<yeats> soLucien: Ubuntu is now using systemd, like Fedora, so it should be similar if not the same
<yeats> soLucien: and I don't know for certain, but it might be "networking"
<Fuchs> i am a heron. i have a long neck and i pick fish out of the water w/ my beak. if you dont repost this comment on 10 other channels i will fly into your kitchen tonight and make a mess of your pots and pans
<dwestalljr> hello?
<ks3> jdo_dk: Yes, you need to look at the ProxyCommand setup available for SSH
<krobzaur> Hello all! I am running ubuntu 14.04 with Virtualbox 5.0. For some reason, the Virtualbox kernel modules prevent my machine from rebooting or shutting down cleanly. The shutdown hangs at the message "Stopping virtualbox kernel modules". I am running kernel 3.19.0-49-generic.
<krobzaur> Note, after running 'sudo apt-get purge virtualbox-5.0' the problem disappears. Anyone have any pointers?
<yeats> krobzaur: I've not experienced that issue before - probably worth asking in #vbox
<krobzaur> yeah I sent out a message but its pretty dead right now
<krobzaur> yeats: I could have botched the install a bit, I didn't check for the dkms package before installing and also installed an older version directly from ubuntu's main repo's before addings the virtualbox repos and installing from that
<krobzaur> yeats: I cleaned that out the old version before installing the new one, but it still shows up in apt-cache. How do I "refresh" the cache?
<matthia__> hi, how can i start a longtime script from udev rules, nohup wvdial dosn`t start
<yeats> krobzaur: 'apt-get clean' for starters
<yeats> krobzaur: dkms should be a dependency for vbox whether it's from the official or vbox repo, so that shouldn't matter... did you remove the version from the Ubuntu repo?
<yeats> krobzaur: (version of virtualbox)
<krobzaur> yeats: yes. I ran 'apt-get clean
<krobzaur> but 3 different versions of virtualbox still appear when running and 'apt-cache search virtualbox'
<rodney77> hello, I have totally messed up my audio routing and i'm hoping someone can help me
<MonkeyDust> krobzaur  try sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo aptitude purge ~c   <-- that's a tilde
<yeats> krobzaur: can you pastebin what you're seeing?  apt-cache shows the *available* packages, not what's installed
<nicomachus> rodney77: what do you mean "totally messed up" your audio routing? Please be specific.
<rodney77> nicomachus, when I play something in nightingale or vlc, the application volume changed the master volume. And if I turn the master volume way down, then skip to a new song, it jumps the master volume back up to the previous place
<rodney77> nicomachus: also, i am hearing that little hand-drum error sound even though I clearly have all alert sounds turned off
<krobzaur> ah I see, I'll post a pastebin in a second. Clarifying question, does 'apt-cache search' show a list of available packages from the repos I have configured in /etc/apt/sources.list that match a regex?
<homa> hi my friends
<yeats> krobzaur: yes
<yeats> krobzaur: and 'apt-get update' updates the listings, and it includes any third-party sources in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ as well
<krobzaur> yeats: Alright that all makes sense, I was just confused then. Using 'dkpg-query --list virtualbox' nothing came up, so I think my system was properly cleaned out. I'm going to try a fresh install of virtualbox-5.0 and see if I get the same reboot problems.
<zacarias> Hi. Does anyone know how to keep my desktop background when the lock screen is activated (in Unity)? I had this automatically, but after I changed the background of the login screen (unity-greeter), the lockscreen doesn't present the desktop background anymore. I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 (unity, as I said)
<MonkeyDust> zacarias  like something for dconf-editor or unity-tweak ... 3rd party app ubuntu-tweak, maybe
<MonkeyDust> sounds like*
<Seminarian> Hey guys, I'd like to change some kernel options from Kali linux, doing this from my ubuntu installation.. Where  can I change them so I can run update-grub
<krobzaur> yeats: Update, after a fresh install of virtualbox-5.0 through apt-get, using the repos provided by virtualbox, my reboots seem to work as expect. With my old installion, I had the extension pack installed as well. I'm going to install that now and see if the problem returns
<shredding> i want to install this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/all/cgroupfs-mount/download
<shredding> But i still get not found after adding that line to my sources.list.
<shredding> oh, i it's sources not source
<sruli> hi, i cant figure out why my shutdown scripts are not working, the script is in /etc/init.d/ i made a symlink in rc0.d/K01test all this script does is "mkdir /var/test" on shutdown it doesn't work, what can i do to troubleshoot this
<sruli> when i run the script from the symlink (sudo /etc/rc0.d/K01test) it works, so nothing wrong with the script itself
<manu1985_> holaaaaa
<zacarias> MonkeyDust: Yes, I have dconf-editor, but I can't find where to change that. I also don't understand why having changed the login screen background affected the lock screen
<sruli> its lubuntu 15.10
<krobzaur> yeats: Final update then I'll leave you alone. Just reinstall the extension pack, this time through the VBoxManage cli. Just rebooted cleanly so I'm satisfied. Thanks for the edification about apt-get/apt-cache
<mikey_> hello
<samuel> hihi
<Jimbok> Hello
<Jimbok> Can i give write permissions to a read only folder?
<mikey_> :)
<MonkeyDust> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Jimbok> I just read it but its not working
<rypervenche> Jimbok: What command are you typing?
<Jimbok> so im wondering if im doing it wrong or just not possible in the way a like it to
<Jimbok> chmod 777 Foldername
<Jimbok> while having cd to the directory
<MonkeyDust> Jimbok  don't use 777
<VietmIRC> chu nhat nay ranh ngoi kim ca ngay cung co
<Jimbok> MonkeyDust:  why?
<rypervenche> Jimbok: Type this please and pastebin the output for us: namei -om $PWD/Foldername
<RaysunKR> Cs
<RaysunKR> Can a very very old PC producted in 2006 run Ubuntu14.04？
<samuel> yes
<samuel> I have a computer built in 2004 with 256mb of ram running ubuntu
<samuel> helps to slim down the window manager after install.
<RaysunKR> But the machine even can't run the install program of centos!
<samuel> get the netinstall version
<davidmichaelkarr> My ubuntu vm appears to be stuck in a "dim" brightness state.  Everything is working otherwise.
<xer0> Hello, in my laptop, I get no buffer space available after a certain period
<xer0> I need help
<samuel> it lets you choose only what you need, bust be connected to the internet though
<RaysunKR> net  install version?
<samuel> on the ubuntu webpage
<RaysunKR> Sounds cool
<samuel> its just the base kernel and necessary files to boot up, the rest gets downloaded during install as needed
<davidmichaelkarr> never mind on brightness problem.  I saved the VM state and restarted it, and now that's fixed.  Dunno what was going on there.
<RaysunKR> thank  you
<yeats> krobzaur: glad you were able to get it working
<xer0> in my laptop, the internet connection works for a certain time in wifi, after that, it is connected, but there is no internet access.
<dav> hello
<xer0> hello
<dav> I have problems installing unity8-lxc
<dav> it says "unity8-lxc-setup: error: The container already exists."
<dav> destroying doesnt help
<alzheim> hi
<anku> hi
<dav> it can't start the container either
<inerkick> I got some videos , and when I try to play I get these errors. Kindly help. Even got VLC, Xine, Gstreamer installed. But still doesn't work. it says "could not decode stream". Kindly help.
<rypervenche> inerkick: Did you install these gstreamer packages? https://askubuntu.com/questions/234664/could-not-decode-stream-in-ubuntu-12-10
<inerkick> yes
<Sagar> how can i install the apache2.4.18 (latest version) using apt-get?
<Sagar> on apt-get, i get 2.4.7
<mcphail> Sagar: ubuntu does not offer the latest
<mcphail> !latest | Sagar
<ubottu> Sagar: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Sagar> mcphail: not even in backports?
<Sagar> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Guy1524> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Sagar> any ubuntu ppa for the lastest version?
<mcphail> Sagar: xenial will offer 2.4.18, but that isn't released yet
<xangua> Did you already search?
<inerkick> i already have that rypervenche
<Sagar> mcphail, by the time xenial will release, apache2 will have another new version :)
<mcphail> Sagar: yep. that's what happens for a stable, supported Linux distribution. Ubuntu is not going to be bleeding edge
<rypervenche> inerkick: What kind of files are you trying to play? Open a terminal and type: file yourfilename.mp4 (or whatever one of the files is) and the pastebin the output.
<Sagar> mcphail: can you help me to install apache2's latest version using apt-get? How can i do that with ppa or anything else in similar?
<Sagar> any guides?
<CICCIO2HD> ciao
<CICCIO2HD> !lista
<ubottu> CICCIO2HD: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guy1524> hey guys, I have a question about glfw3 I installed libglfw3-dev and I checked to make sure I have the GLFW folder inside /usr/include but using -lglfw3 returns /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lglfw3  Even when I use -L/usr/include  This worked on my old ubuntu installation before I reinstalled
<mcphail> Sagar: nope. PPA's are wild-west territory, and not supported here
<inerkick> it's rypervenche " ISO Media, MPEG v4 system, version 1
<inerkick> "
<mcphail> Sagar: the basic rule for a PPA is add it (with add-apt-repository) run sudo apt-get update && dist upgrade, install your package and cross your fingers that your whole system doesn't break.
<Guy1524> mcphail: speaking of ppa, do the devs who create the software have control over the official repos?
<mcphail> Sagar: PPA's are a very bad idea, particularly for internet-facing services
<mcphail> Guy1524: in what way? Anyone can create a PPA...
<Sagar> mcphail: ok lemme give it a try
<Guy1524> no I mean for the official ubuntu repository, do the ubuntu devs or the software maintainers control the version of the software on the standart ubuntu repository
<rypervenche> inerkick: Can you run: mediainfo filename ? You may need to install the package for that one.
<mcphail> Guy1524: most software is patched & packaged by debian, adopted into Ubuntu +/- further patches. Some packages are Ubuntu-specific, and the Ubuntu devs are also the upstream devs
<Guy1524> k
<ultragas> Helo
<ultragas> I need black ubuntu o.s ....
<grasdd> :) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<grasdd> :):) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<grasdd> ,.:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<grasdd> ,,:) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<grasdd> :) The moderator k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w hore mother will be F UCKED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C UNT :)  :)㋛
<Guy1524> what was that
<rypervenche> Guy1524: Ignore it.
<ioria> The Sleep of Reason Produces Monsters
<Guy1524> ok
<dav> sorry
<dav> I still have the unity8-lxc issues
<Guy1524> hey guys, I have a question about glfw3 I installed libglfw3-dev and I checked to make sure I have the GLFW folder inside /usr/include but using -lglfw3 returns /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lglfw3  Even when I use -L/usr/include  This worked on my old ubuntu installation before I reinstalled
<dav> dont know whats wrong
<EntilZha> Anyone have a good way to check IO bandwidth saturation? I am running ubuntu 14.04 on EC2 and have tried iostat/iotop/topio but the command hangs
<dav> uninstalling unity8-lxc fails too
<Arctic> If I install Ubuntu 16.04 dailies will I be able to upgrade to the stable version when it comes out?
<Arctic> Or will my system continue on dailies?
<Pici> !final | Arctic
<ubottu> Arctic: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Arctic> Pici: thanks man
<Pici> np
<Arctic> Pici: hope it wasn't too common of a question haha
<Arctic> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Arctic> I'm using these daily live images.  So when the 16.04 release is realesased it'll just get the stable version all by itself Pici?
<Arctic> and won't keep me on dailies to 16.10 etc?
<CICCIO2HD> ciao
<Pici> Arctic: yep.
<Arctic> sick
<CICCIO2HD> !list
<ubottu> CICCIO2HD: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Arctic> Pici: think Ill go all ubuntu on this thinkpad again
<Arctic> don't need any windows specific programs right now (used to need autodesk and office wdas nice)
<Arctic> probably be using Office Online for a bit since that should be fine
<Arctic> either that or office 2010 in wine
<Arctic> Pici: worth putting the latest daily on the usb before I reinstall?
<Arctic> got a month or so old daily on USB right now
<Pici> Arctic: I'd use a more-recent version if you can.
<Actionparsnip> Arctic: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=31   2010 doesnt work
<metroins> Arctic: office 2010 in wine has been crashing on me recently, I resorted to running it in vmbox ymmv
<Arctic> Actionparsnip: yeaeh it does
<Arctic> I know cause I used it quite a bit
<Arctic> metroins: it's a thinkpad x200s with a core 2 duo
<Arctic> virtualbox with XP might go OK though
<Actionparsnip> Arctic: then you may want to write a post on there to say it does
<Arctic> Actionparsnip: it's got GOLD rating?
<Actionparsnip> Arctic: ah yeah
<Actionparsnip> Arctic: my bad (long day)
<Arctic> 64 bit isn't the default version it installs
<Arctic> no worries man
<Arctic> ironically despite being a Linux user
<Arctic> I trust Microsoft with my data
<Arctic> long before I'd trust Google
<mrsam96> how can i understand that my graphick drivr is install or not?
<Arctic> gmailify is the latest scummy operation google is running
<Arctic> to trick people with non gmail accounts into handing over access to their email accounts to google
<Arctic> for data mining
<Actionparsnip> mrsam96: sudo lshw -C display            if you see UNCLAIMED then its not got a driver.
<Myrtti> Arctic: you're starting to steer quite far away from Ubuntu support
<Arctic> Myrtti: good point lol
<xer0> in my laptop, the internet connection works for a certain time in wifi, after that, it is still connected, but there is no internet access. I get no buffer space available while pinging a website
<Arctic> xer0: what laptop?
<xer0> hp
<Actionparsnip> xer0: when it drops, can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<Arctic> xer0: Hummm, HP are normally decent with linux support
<xer0> Actionparsnip, it says destination host unreachable
<Actionparsnip> xer0: have you tried rebooting the router?
<xer0> in other laptops, it is working properly, Actionparsnip
<mrsam96> Actionparsnip>do u want see details?
<Actionparsnip> xer0: doesnt matter, give it a kick
<dav> is there a unity8 irc channel?
<Actionparsnip> mrsam96: do you see "UNCLAIMED" ?
<xer0> Actually, I am in college hostel, and it is wifi provided by college
<mrsam96> <Actionparsnip>no
<xer0> Actionparsnip, it is college wifi, and I cannot reboot router
<mrsam96> <Actionparsnip>see it plz
<Actionparsnip> mrsam96: then there is a driver. You will see it's name in the big block of text. Look for   driver=
<mrsam96> <Actionparsnip>see it plzsee it http://paste.ubuntu.com/15112731/
<Actionparsnip> mrsam96: use a pastebin
<Actionparsnip> mrsam96: looks fine, using the intel driver "i915"
<mrsam96> <Actionparsnip>i have AMD...AMD is better than intell
<dav> anyone?
<Actionparsnip> mrsam96: its not outright better, but thats by the by
<Actionparsnip> mrsam96: your video chip is an intel...
<Actionparsnip> mrsam96: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<mrsam96> <Actionparsnip>oh ok.wait
<Actionparsnip> xer0: when it drops, run:   dmesg | tail    what is the output?
<mrsam96> <Actionparsnip>Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<Actionparsnip> dav: possibly #unity8
<mrsam96> <Actionparsnip>how can i chanf my graphic and use intell?
<Actionparsnip> mrsam96: may help http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/02/intel-graphics-installer-1-4-0
<dav> Actionparsnip: well I can talk with myself over there
<dav> but good guess
<Actionparsnip> dav: worth a try
<mrsam96> <Actionparsnip> how can i find my kernel version?
<Actionparsnip> !alis | dav
<ubottu> dav: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Actionparsnip> mrsam96: uname -r
<mrsam96> <Actionparsnip> tnx
<Actionparsnip> mrsam96: nw :)
<dav> thanks, I will see
<mrsam96> <Actionparsnip> is update kernel good? my kernel is 4.2
<Actionparsnip> mrsam96: possibly, worth a try
<mrsam96> so i see installer intell driver for kernel 4.3 but my kernel is 4.2 :(
<Actionparsnip> mrsam96: ah, then try that then.
<mrsam96> <Actionparsnip> so tnx :)
<nullx002> hi there
<nullx002> how to hibernate and wake successfully from a multiuser system
<nullx002> sudo user needs hibernate, all other users are desktop users and don't need hibernate
<xer0> Arctic, I have the no buffer space problem, after showing the no buffer space, I got the following in dmesg | tail command, can u help me
<xer0> Arctic, http://pastebin.com/ekwUH5D4
<ben_xyzzy> Can cryptmount be used without cmtab? Akin to using mount + extra options instead of fstab. I don't want the location and details of my encrypted volume stored on disk, I'd rather hand-type as and when necessary
<BigFredy> hi all
<d00b> kashmir
<evD> hi
<ouroumov> Holly crap, that ZFS news is quite good.
<evD> I am just experimenting with virtual tours and got stuck.   When I used pannellum (open source player)  the virtual tour worked perfectly.   Now,  since I use "krpano" (a commercial software)  the panorama behaves a little weird.   I wanted to find out,  if this is a Linux-based-problem,  or if it is only my computer,  or .... so basically I am looking for a few people who could open a link and tell me how it works for them.
<ActionParsnip> Hi evd
<ouroumov> Holly crap, that ZFS news is quite good.
<init> which ZFS news?
<ouroumov> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/02/zfs-filesystem-will-be-built-into-ubuntu-16-04-lts-by-default/
<baizon> init: http://news.softpedia.com/news/zfs-will-be-baked-directly-into-ubuntu-16-04-lts-and-supported-by-canonical-500493.shtml
<init> nice, what about zfs-as-root?
<moises> hi
<moises> heloooooo
<ActionParsnip> <3 ZFS
<ActionParsnip> moises: hey
<sruli> in 15.10 to exec a script on start/shutdown (not a running service) would the correct way to go be systemd or update-rc ?
<Guy1524> hey guys, I have a question about glfw3 I installed libglfw3-dev and I checked to make sure I have the GLFW folder inside /usr/include but using -lglfw3 returns /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lglfw3  Even when I use -L/usr/include  This worked on my old ubuntu installation before I reinstalled
<bat21> a ghe quarkun
<Guy1524> this is my build log: http://pastebin.com/g4rXFYHb
<rubytor> hi... Can I run a service with a non-root user???
<ActionParsnip> sruli: there is ~/.bash_logout   which may make it run as your user at logoff.
<ouroumov> Guy1524, -L is the LIBDIR option flag I think?
<ouroumov> But you pass the INCLUDE path as its argument
<Guy1524> I think so
<ouroumov> I think you need to find the folder where glfw3's .so file is located
<Guy1524> oh
<Guy1524> I didn't have to before I reinstalled ubuntu
<jak2013> hi all i want do this tsk( automatize: http://postimg.org/image/f8gmnnloj/ ) copy a file from swManzana to svrChaol, with scp command and without a password, how do it?  (a friend tell me use: ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096) any advice or link for follow? i followed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys   but not luck thanks
<Pici> jak2013: create an ssh key without a passphrase.
<jak2013> ok
<ouroumov> jak2013,  Then push it to the target machine using ssh-copy-id
<jak2013> Pici, first, delete .ssh directory rigth?
<jak2013> in both places ?
<Pici> jak2013: I wouldn't.
<Maple> I can never fucking do anything!
<jak2013> ok
<Pici> Maple: Please mind your language here.
<Maple> I need some help with some shit
<Maple> sorry..
<Maple> but do you guys know how to fix quark 0 error when deleting a flash drive?
<ouroumov> jak2013, if you already created the id_rsa identity but are not using it for anything just delete those files
<jak2013> how to use ssh-copy-id  ?
<Maple> I hate going into Dban every time I need to delete it.
<jak2013> in swManzana typed: ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096
<jak2013> with empty passphrase.
<Maple> can SOMEONE help me here?
<ouroumov> jak2013, ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa jak@srvChaol
<tore_> where can you find older versions of packages? e.g. http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/amd64/multipath-tools/download gives me a download link to version 0.4.9-3ubuntu7.9 - I'd like to find 0.4.9-3ubuntu7.8 (or older)
<jak2013> ouroumov ok
<mb_> hi
<ouroumov> Maple, do you have a more complete error message?
<jak2013> ouroumov: Number of key(s) added: 1
<jak2013> now?
<Pici> tore_: 0.4.9-3ubuntu7 is available in the base trusty repos, so you should be able to install it from apt-get by specifying that version number.
<ouroumov> Now you should be able to ssh into jak@srvChaol without typing a password
<ouroumov> Check it
<Maple> Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<ouroumov> Then everything that depends on an underlying ssh command won't need a password anymore, jak2013
<jak2013> ask me the password
<ouroumov> Maple, you've tried to fire the big guns at the key (gparted)
<ouroumov> ?
<jak2013> in svrChaol i typed: sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d
<Maple> I used GParted and it gave me a different error
<tore_> Pici: ideally I'd find the versions between 3ubuntu7 and 3ubuntu7.9 too
<ouroumov> jak2013, I don't think you have to do that kind of stuff
<tore_> Pici: trying to establish exactly where a bug occurred
<jak2013> http://pastie.org/10727774
<ouroumov> jak2013, the sshd appears to be running already
<Maple> I cant delete though because there is no partition..
<ouroumov> jak2013, check it is running using "service ssh status"
<jak2013> on svr chaol
<Maple> I just want to format it so I know there wont be errors because ive been doing this for like 7 days now
<ouroumov> Maple, create a new partition table (make sure you've selected the correct device in gparted or you'll wipe your hard drive)
<Pici> tore_: they aren't available on the repos. You might be able to grab them manually through https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/multipath-tools
<jak2013> ouroumov: ssh start/running, process 850
<ouroumov> jak2013, so it is running already
<jak2013> yes, ssh is running on svrChaol
<Pici> tore_: or start here and do a lot of clicking: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/multipath-tools
<ouroumov> jak2013, next wipe ~jak/.ssh on Chaol if you don't have private keys in there
<rexwin_> how to tell there is any ftp installed on my server?
<ouroumov> if you do, back them up
<Maple> What about the error in Disks?
<Maple> It keeps showing up.
<tore_> Pici: that's very helpful, thanks!
<ouroumov> Next, re-generate the key using ssh-keygen on Manzana with no passphrase
<ouroumov> then from Manzana issue the ssh-copy-id again
<Maple> I just want it to go good so I dont have to keep deleting things because partitioning ParrotSec is way harder than they tell you..
<jak2013> ouroumov: ~jak/.ssh   on svrChaol i have a file named: -rw------- 1 jak jak 1478 Feb 18 13:54 authorized_keys
<ouroumov> jak2013, it's ok
<evD> sorry for re-asking,  but could please anyone of you guys open a URL and tell me how the site behaves on your system?  For me, the panorama there is jerking around and I wanted to find out if that only occurs on my PC
<epicfailbot> my packages are broken, and none of the built-in tools to autoresolve them are working (apt-get -f install, clean, autoremove, etc.) - I can't upgrade, or perform any action with the package manager - and am having trouble removing these packages manually
<epicfailbot> http://pastebin.com/TZNUbFS1
<jak2013> compared id_rsa.pub and authorized_keys and is same
<ouroumov> jak2013, when you issue ssh-copy-id it is added on that authorized_keys files on the target server
<jak2013> yes
<jak2013> i run on swManzana server:
<ouroumov> epicfailbot, use aptitude
<Maple> Does anyone know about configuring ParrotSec btw? It would be very helpful..
<rexwin_> how to tell there is any ftp installed on my server?
<Maple> I'm just gonna try it again on my own...
<jak2013> ouroumov: http://pastie.org/10727801
<ouroumov> epicfailbot, sudo apt-get install aptitude && sudo aptitude install <package>
<Maple> Wish me luks~
<tore_> Pici: heh. following the link from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/multipath-tools/0.4.9-3ubuntu7.5 to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/multipath-tools, only -3ubuntu7.9 can be downloaded
<ouroumov> jak2013, that looks good, is it still not working?
<jak2013> jak@swManzana:~$ ssh jak@svrChaol
<jak2013> jak@162.252.242.4's password:
<jak2013> :(
<ouroumov> ok
<jak2013> how to check the problem?
<ouroumov> And you sure you haven't specified a passphrase when you generated the key?
<jak2013> yes
<ouroumov> Ok
<rexwin_> how to install a gui to a server?
<jak2013> hit ENTER
<Pici> rexwin_: netstat -tanp | grep ":21"
<Pici> rexwin_: will tell you if you have any software listening on the ftp port
<jak2013> how to check the problem?
<epicfailbot> ouroumov : holy crap that worked... what is so magical about aptitude?
<ouroumov> jak2013, check the modes on the folder ssh, it should be drwx------
<epicfailbot> ouroumov : I've spent hours chasing down these dependencies one at at time
<jak2013> swManzana: drwxrwxr-x 2 jak  jak   4096 Feb 18 12:04 .ssh    svrChaol: drwx------ 2 jak  jak      4096 Feb 16 12:35 .ssh
<ouroumov> epicfailbot, aptitude is just a version more hands on of apt-get, actually the default option apt-get uses is the same as aptitude "do nothing" however when you say no aptitude tries to come up with other options instead of giving up
<epicfailbot> ouroumov : well, that definitely un-broke my system, thanks!
<michiil> hey guys i have got a starnge problem: i am runnung ubuntu server 15.10 and i am connecting to wifi on via the /etc/network/interfaces file
<michiil> the connection works fine but if i try to connec via ssh i get a connection refused
<sruli> in 15.10 to exec a script on start/shutdown (not a running service) would the correct way to go be systemd or update-rc ?
<ouroumov> jak2013, it looks good, I don't get why it's asking you a password, try to log in using ssh -f ~/.ssh/id_rsa jak@srcChaol
<michiil> as soon as i plug in a network cable it work on the wifi ip and on the wired ip
<michiil> but as long as i am only connected via wifi i cant connect ssh..
<michiil> maybe someone has an idea how to solve this?
<ouroumov> jak2013, uh my bad it's -i not -f
<patarr> is there a list of desktop envs I can install on a base/minimal ubuntu? To make them basically become X/L/Kubuntu?
<reisio> patarr: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment#Gallery
<ouroumov> michiil, are you using a particularly crappy wifi?
<reisio> patarr: or try apt-cache search with a good term or two
<michiil> nope its my home wifi
<ouroumov> So you have connectivity when connected only on wifi?
<michiil> well the router says so
<ouroumov> michiil, have you ever messed with iptables?
<michiil> nope all stock
<michiil> also i can ping the ip and i get a response
<ouroumov> michiil, did you try ssh -vv ?
<ouroumov> Maybe there's some info in there
<michiil> http://pastebin.com/9MBPWxA7
<ouroumov> michill, and you can ssh when you have the cable?
<ouroumov> This is weird
<michiil> yes as soon as the cable is in..
<sruli> michiil: is wifi maybe on a different vlan?
<ouroumov> michiil, check the conf of the router to see if sruli's right
<sruli> in 15.10 to exec a script on start/shutdown (not a running service) would the correct way to go be systemd or update-rc ?
<rexwin_> I have digital ocean droplet. the support team is saying my system is compromised. how to recover my system?
<ouroumov> rexwin_, go to your DO admin panel and do a wipe/reinstall maybe?
<michiil_> i have no idea about how to check vlan..
<sruli> in ubuntu 15.10 to exec script on boot should i use systemd or init.d?
<EriC^^> sruli: systemd
<michiil_> it seems that it is working, it just takes forever without ethernet
<michiil_> like 15mins
<humanoyd> If I `cat foo > bar` and foo is very large, will linux warn me when my home directory has insufficient free space left?
<sruli> EriC^^: can you point me to a guide to add script to systemd for 1 time exec (not running service)?
<EriC^^> !systemd | sruli maybe here
<ubottu> sruli maybe here: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<EriC^^> humanoyd: it'll stop when it gets full i think, i dont think it will check before
<humanoyd> EriC^^: But it would not try to overwrite things, right?
<sruli> EriC^^: taht explains how to add a service, i dont want to start a service, just exec a scipt and exit
<EriC^^> yeah it won't
<humanoyd> EriC^^: ok, thanks a lot!
<EriC^^> humanoyd: no problem
<EriC^^> sruli: then dont let it try to respawn if it dies, and replace the service with the script
<EriC^^> i guess
<sruli> EriC^^: how do i stop it from "respawn"?
<EriC^^> i've no idea, never written one myself
<EriC^^> it should have some kind of respawn option i think though
<sruli> EriC^^: if my script ends with a "exit 0" will that be enough?
<EriC^^> no, the respawn stuff is in systemd itself
<EriC^^> it would try to start the script every time it exited
<sruli> EriC^^: in that link there are 2 mentions of respawn "respawn - Restart=on-failure" and "respawn limit - RestartSec"
<rigo88> hey i'm back. the other bios let me switch to an advanced mode so i could turn off the uefi mode and now the pc is bootin in legacy mode. so i'm gonna reinstall xubuntu 15.04 and hopefully it'll work
<EriC^^> sruli: yeah, don't use any of them
<EriC^^> i'm reading it as well, i guess the first example would be good
<sruli> EriC^^: so what do i use?
<EriC^^> nothing, just dont put it there
<EriC^^> rigo88: cool
<sruli> EriC^^: the first example wont keep it running?
<nullx002>  hi
<EriC^^> no i dont think so
<nullx002> is there a way i can hibernate and wake on a multiuser system?
<nullx002> searching here for ages, found no solution
<jak2013> ouroumov: ssh: Could not resolve hostname /home/jak/.ssh/id_rsa: Name or service not known
<EriC^^> sruli: you can always check if it's running or not with systemctl status <service> or so
<nullx002> one user is sudo user
<rigo88> i'll be back with the results as soon as i re-downloaded the iso (i've deleted it accidentally lol) and installed it. thanks again. brb.
<nullx002> all other users are regular desktop users
<nullx002> any ideaS?
<ouroumov> jak2013, I made a mistake earlier the option is "-i" not "-f"
<ouroumov> jak2013, (to specify the identity file id_rsa)
<sruli> EriC^^: just creating the .conf file is enough or do i need to create the service (systemctl service enable)?
<jak2013> ouroumov ask me a password :(
<ouroumov> damn
<ouroumov> Sorry man I'm stumped
<jak2013> any log?
<jak2013> see please: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<ouroumov> jak2013, add the flag -vv to the ssh command and paste the log
<EriC^^> sruli: you need to do systemctl enable
<sruli> EriC^^: thanks
<nullx002> dead place
<EriC^^> sruli: np
<ToneKnee_> .
<k1l_> nullx002: well, did you test it?
<k1l_> nullx002: my guess is: non admins are not allowed to hibernate
<k1l_> nullx002: and that setup seems to be a rare cornercase to me.
<EriC^^> is ubuntu.. did ubuntu just have an overhaul or something?
<ouroumov> hm?
<EriC^^> just restarted a vm of 15.10 and it looks all blue and the terminal is white? and.. is it just me?
<k1l_> EriC^^: yes, its just you :)
<EriC^^> i think it's cause i installed xubuntu-desktop to test something
<squinty> fwiw, woke up this morning to find missing desktops on two accounts but the guest is fine
<ouroumov> That would explain the blue part EriC^^
<EriC^^> it's so odd though, everything is literally changed in unity
<jak2013> ouroumov: i typed on svrChaol the command: sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d     and when i try connect from swManzana: ssh jak@svrChaol   i get this message: http://pastie.org/10727862
<squinty> that's in 14.04,4
<ouroumov> jak2013, you don't have to use that sudo command as the ssh service is already running
<jak2013> ok
<jak2013> jak@swManzana:~$ ssh -vv jak@162.252.242.4    http://pastie.org/10727867
<ouroumov> Thanks
<jak2013> also see: run the sshd daemon without sudo, http://pastie.org/10727871
<ouroumov> jak2013, debug1: Could not open authorized keys '/etc/ssh/authorized_keys': No such file or directory
<ouroumov> I don't know how you've setup your ssh server, but this is very weird
<mav3rick> is it possible to get Viber on ubuntu 14.04 [32-Bit] ???
<k1l_> mav3rick: ask viber if they make a package
<ouroumov> jak2013, it should try to open the file /home/jak/.ssh/authorized_keys, not that one
<jak2013> yes
<jak2013> copy/home/jak/.ssh/authorized_keys to : /etc/ssh/authorized_keys  ?
<ouroumov> what version of ubuntu is Chaol running?
<ouroumov> no
<jak2013> 14.04
<jak2013> both
<jak2013> i think
<ouroumov> and you've installed the server using "sudo apt-get install ssh" ?
<genii> I believe package name there is openssh-server
<EriC^^> jak2013: what's your /etc/sshd/sshd_config look like?
<baizon> !info ssh
<ouroumov> genii, ssh works too last time I tried on 14.04
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.9p1-2ubuntu0.1 (wily), package size 6 kB, installed size 93 kB
<genii> Ah, meta
<baizon> !openssh-client
<baizon> !info openssh-client
<ubottu> openssh-client (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines. In component main, is standard. Version 1:6.9p1-2ubuntu0.1 (wily), package size 648 kB, installed size 4362 kB
<k1l_> ssh package links to clien and server
<ouroumov> jak2013, if you've got physical access to srvChaol (and only in that case) I'd recommend you purge it and reinstall
<ouroumov> jak2013, (reinstall ssh server I mean)
<jak2013> EriC^^
<jak2013> in wich server?
<EriC^^> jak2013: the host
<jak2013> cat: /etc/sshd/sshd_config: No such file or directory
<jak2013>  cat /etc/sshd/sshd_config
<yeats> jak2013: /etc/ssh/sshd_config - you have a typo
<jak2013> yes
<jak2013> EriC^^ in this file
<jak2013> i am look?
<ouroumov> jak2013, cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | nc termbin.com 9999
<Folatt> Hello there, I have problems with my wireless usb. -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2313931
<sruli1>  .
<ouroumov> Split\o/
<jak2013> EriC^^: ouroumov: http://termbin.com/k1v1
<ouroumov> jak2013, you've issued that command on srcChaol?
<jak2013> outside on swManzana
<jak2013> wait
<jak2013> svrChaol: http://termbin.com/2xkc
<ouroumov> OK so that's the problem
<ouroumov> The line
<ouroumov> AuthorizedKeysFile	/etc/ssh/authorized_keys
<ouroumov> It's not the standard
<ouroumov> Fix that, restart ssh using sudo service ssh restart
<ouroumov> Then retry
<jak2013> ouroumov ok
<jak2013> ouroumov commented
<jak2013> the line
<jak2013> restarted the server
<jak2013> svrChaol
<jak2013> ouroumov DONE!
<jak2013> i can ssh without a password
<ouroumov> \o/
<jak2013> but
<ouroumov> congrats
<jak2013> wait wait
<ouroumov> ?
<jak2013> done
<jak2013> scp command worked
<ouroumov> nice
<Folatt> Hello there, I have problems with my wireless usb. -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2313931
<jak2013> ouroumov can send a pm?
<ouroumov> sure
<Seminarian> Guys, can I change kernel options from another operating system listed in grub while i'm booted into ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Seminarian, yes, edit grub and update-grub, see the !grub manual
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MonkeyDust> Seminarian  look /etc/default/grub
<benth> is 14.04.4 out yet?
<Seminarian> MonkeyDust: I looked there, thought it was only kernel options for ubuntu? I want to change for kali linux
<Z3> Hi! I have Ubuntu 14.04 and I am trying to upgrade to Wily HWE running the Ubuntu wiki command: "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily"  but I get the following error:   http://pastebin.com/raw/u9Y2Ki4S
<Z3> fixed, running the MULTIARCH DESKTOP command it works :)
<jak2013> ouroumov see the pm pls
<MonkeyDust> Z3  glad i could help
<Seminarian> Okay found it needed to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Z3> MonkeyDust ^^
<moon_> Trying to uninstall the ubuntu software center but I get this message -> http://pastebin.com/g5ZrvAKi
<Ben64> moon_: don
<Ben64> 't uninstall the ubuntu software center
<OerHeks> seminarian WRONG !!!
<OerHeks> oh, he left.
 * OerHeks wonders why he helps this guy who does not want to read, and ignores help from MonkeyDust 
<moon_> Ben64 I've been having trouble uninstalling dropbox so I figured that was the only way left
<Ben64> moon_: uninstalling the software center would have no effect on dropbox, but it would likely break other things. describe your actual problem
<OerHeks> moon_, that error means : you have terminal open + softwarecenter ( use one instance only), or there are updates pending.
<MonkeyDust> quit technical reboot, 14.04.4
<moon_> When I try to open dropbox, I get this message  http://pastebin.com/5qczh2H8  OerHeks  Ben64
<moon_> Then when I type in my password it just closes
<Ben64> moon_: how are you trying to open it, how did you install it
<moon_> I am trying to open it by clicking on the application picture and I installed it throught the ubuntu software center I think
<Ben64> moon_: maybe try this http://blog.ishans.info/2013/12/26/fixing-authentication-is-needed-to-run-usrbindropbox-as-the-super-user-error-in-linux/
<rexwin_> how to tar all files inside /var/www/html
<jak2013> need open ssh: connect to host frigorificos.noip.me port 22: Connection refused   the prot 22 on svrChaol?
<Cysioland> Does anyone have any experience with dvb-apps? Because tzap tunes in fine when using it without -o file.ts, but when using it, it fails
<OerHeks> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<bprompt> rexwin_:       tar -cvf my_www_folder.tar  /var/www/html
<bprompt> rexwin_:   that's to tar them, no compression though
<moon_> Ben64 I tried that earlier and nothing changed
<EWDurbin> teward: i'm trying to track down where the source deb builds for the nginx PPAs originate and how they're created. any chance of you helping to point me in the right direction?
<Nedal> HI, I have a really unstable wifi connection under Ubuntu 15.10 ! lspci output is : Network Controller: BCM43142
<ouroumov> Nedal, WiFi drops after a while?
<Nedal> ouroumov, yes !
<k1l_> !bcm43
<k1l_> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<k1l_> Nedal: see this ^
<necrophcodr> http://wiki.audacityteam.org/w/images/e/e4/PA_Volume_Control_playback.png
<necrophcodr> this used to be a thing. is it possible still?
<necrophcodr> without a doubt one of my most missed features of Ubuntu 8.04
<MonkeyDust> necrophcodr  false, the most missed feature is F3 dualpanel in nautilus
<MonkeyDust> necrophcodr  in terminal, type this   play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<necrophcodr> MonkeyDust, it doesn't suppot dualpanes anymore?
<teward> EWDurbin: I'd be happy to point you that way, but lets move to PM, or #ubuntu-offtopic as it is not related to Ubuntu support.  PM would be preferable (I'm near the max channels limit for this IRC connection)
<teward> EWDurbin: you may also wish to email me instead, next time.
<teward> (use Launchpad for that :P)
<k1l_> necrophcodr: the gnome team removed that from nautilus some time ago. you can use tabs instead.
<necrophcodr> k1l_, i don't really use nautilus myself, and i just use tabs regardless. i was wondering about the per-application port profiles
<necrophcodr> for pulseaudio
<ouroumov> The gnome team loves to remove useful features to dumb down products
<necrophcodr> i recall gnome volume control and pavucontrol had it years ago
<k1l_> necrophcodr: it was removed long time ago
<necrophcodr> great to be able to play music on the living room speakers, and watch video's in a headset at the same time
<reisio> ouroumov: now now, Mac OS users aren't dumb, they're enlightened :p
<necrophcodr> k1l_, no replacements at all? surely pulseaudio can still do this
<k1l_> necrophcodr: not in the gui.
<ouroumov> I tried Enlightenment once reisio, couldn't stick with it. :/
<necrophcodr> k1l_, would you happen to know anywhere with documentation on doing it manually? working in hosting environments, i don't mind editing a few configuration files, or 50, to get my results
<jak2013> ouroumov see my message?
<jak2013> need open ssh: connect to host frigorificos.noip.me port 22: Connection refused   the prot 22 on svrChaol?
<ouroumov> no on frigorimachin
<reisio> ouroumov: well, while it's ever more like a DE, it was of course originally merely a wm
<k1l_> necrophcodr: i would start asking the pulseaudio guys if that is still a thing and how to enable that on configs.
<necrophcodr> k1l_, thanks a ton, i will
<django_> http://imgur.com/douKOxAl.png
<ouroumov> reisio, indeed. I should try it again on occasion
<django_> how can i actually get eclipse installed?
<reisio> I like that enlightenment exists
<reisio> but its goals aren't really my thing
 * reisio prefers function over form
<k1l_> necrophcodr: and then track down to desktop environment where it stops beeing implemented. (i guess its the gnome base that doesnt implement it)
<OerHeks> django_, unreadable
<django_> OerHeks, sorry?
<ouroumov> reisio, me too, but I still need vsync sweetness or I'm not happy
<OerHeks> django_, resolution is unreadable
<traktoro> will 14.04.4 be released today?
<ouroumov> (at the minimum)
<Pici> 5/0
<OerHeks> django_, how about apt-get install <package> ?
<ouroumov> reisio, I'm currently using ubuntu MATE
<Pici> traktoro: it should be.  If you're just upgrading you should already be able to move to it.
<traktoro> Pici: ok, thanx. waiting for the iso though ;)
<django_> OerHeks, http://i.imgur.com/douKOxA.png
<OerHeks> django_, oh, you downloaded the latest from their site? go into terminal, cd to folder, eclipse
<OerHeks> django_, make sure you have openjdk installed
<tkeith> I have an additional apt repo in a config file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/. It has its own version of the "python-tornado" package. On some servers, apt installed the additional repo's version, but on some it's trying to install the ubuntu version. How does it prioritize which version to install?
<oduvanchic> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<OerHeks> tkeith, depends on the repo, and ubuntu version, hard to say without that info
<django_> OerHeks, im in the eclipse folder in the terminal now what?
<k1l_> django_: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/install-latest-eclipse-ubuntu-14-04/
<k1l_> django_: and the eclipse website got some installation manual too
<rexwin_> I want to change mysql password that I forgot how to do it?
<k1l_> django_: and there is a README folder. guess why its called readme :)
<django_> i canjt drag into /opt?
<rigo> so.
<reisio> soooo-hooo
<k1l_> django_: make a folder on /opt/ and then chown it to your user
<rigo88> i've installed the system without errormessages and uefi thing. set the bios to legacy. the system was installed, but there is still that miserable loop at the startup.
<OerHeks> beautifull readme folder ..
<necrophcodr> k1l_, seems it is still possible to do with pavucontrol. it was previously an artifact in the interface, due to how it was configured or being configured by subsystems, creating a sink/profile per output sink, instead of just one per internal device. changing this configuration around makes it work.
<rigo88> i'm from the live usb stick
<rigo88> and the system is on the 320gb hdd. it's just not booting.
<necrophcodr> k1l_, one can emulate the same behaviour by connecting a USB recorder/player, which will show up as a seperate device
<pujan14> Hi we have ubuntu 14.04 running php5-fpm. after updating glib it does not start and gives seg fault
<pujan14> can anyone help?
<django_> cool it works now
<django_> tyvm
<rigo88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15124330/
<melect> good night
<tkeith> OerHeks: It's on ubuntu 14.04 and it's the saltstack repo
<cryptomonk> What would be a good cause of dropped packets when (cable is fine, switch is fine).  It's intermittant. Plus if I ifdown ifup, it seems to work fine for like 1 minute then it goes back and forth
<cryptomonk> e1000 driver
<cryptomonk> I can ping my other 2 machines on the switch but can't ping router.  even though my other machines on the same switch can ping the router
<Ben64> cryptomonk: bad cable, bad switch, bad nic, bad driver, bad router
<rigo88> how about this? (cat /var/log/installer/syslog |grep error) http://paste.ubuntu.com/15124745/
<OerHeks> tkeith, after adding that repo, did you update/upgrade the server properly ? that might be the culprit
<cryptomonk> Ben64: verified the cable and port on that switch works fine.  Pulled it from a working desktop.
<pa> hello
<pa> is it possible to configure an apparmor rule for catching everything that does not have a rule already?
<mosene> k1l_: i was curios, sorry :(
<k1l_> mosene: np
<pujan14> can anyone help me with php5-fpm giving see fault after glib update?
<Ben64> pujan14: you need to give full details
<pujan14> strace log?
<pujan14> we have a server with 14.04 running php5-fom
<pujan14> after we updated glibc today it didn't start
<pujan14> Ben64: https://codeshare.io/atRrR
<rigo88> please?
<yass_> hi
<silvian> @pujan14: I understand sometimes after a glibc update which impacts a lot of service you might need to restart them
<yass_> quelqu'un parle francais pour une question sur le CSS ?
<k1l_> yass_: #ubuntu-fr
<silvian> @pujan14: have you restarted httpd any anything else that was running at the time of the update?
<yass_> kll jekll j'arrive pas a ma connecter a d'autre channel
<EriC^^> yass_: /join #ubuntu-fre
<EriC^^> yass_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<k1l_> yass_: this channel here is english only. /join #ubuntu-fr for french
<EriC^^> yass_: et /join #css
<pujan14> silvian: we already restarted server but no luck
<silvian> ok
<silvian> what version of php are you running?
<pujan14> silvian: something else? php5 from dist
<silvian> let me see if i can dig some info on this
<pujan14> silvian: thanks 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.14
<silvian> cool
<silvian> i'll have a quick look
<silvian> you've shared stack trace yes?
<pujan14> yes
<pujan14> silvian: list of other packages that were updated today as well https://codeshare.io/380HV
<silvian> thanks :)
<pujan14> silvian: here's the strace https://codeshare.io/atRrR
<silvian> ok some suggestions might be due to updates changing permissions
<silvian> can you have a look at /etc/php5/fpm/pool.d/www.conf
<pujan14> silvian: what should I look for?
<silvian> check you have these two permissions enabled in there
<silvian> listen.group = www-data
<silvian> listen.mode = 0660
<MonkeyDust> pujan14  silvian there's also mtr (my trace route)
<pujan14> silvian: listen.group and listen.owner is www-data
<silvian> and mode is 0660 yeah?
<pujan14> silvian:  but mode is commented out
<silvian> ok try uncomment that
<silvian> and make it 0660 if its not that already
<silvian> you'd have to restart your service after
<pujan14> silvian: same
<silvian> right that's not the issue here then :-/
<pujan14> :(
<silvian> its possible that this is a genuine bug
<silvian> or icompatibility between the libraries
<silvian> has anyone reported this on ubuntu forums?
<silvian> also 5.5 is a bit old
<silvian> i wonder if its worth trying getting a newer version of php
<silvian> of course you don't want to run in the risk of breaking your web apps that are using it
<silvian> someone suggested to try running it in foreground mode to see if you get more interesting/verbose stack traces that might be more meaningful?
<silvian> try running
<silvian> php5-fpm -y /etc/php5/fpm/php-fpm.conf
<silvian> if you haven't already and see what might pop out
<pujan14> silvian: I'll try that
<silvian> cool :)
<pujan14> silvian: Segmentation fault
<silvian> i must say that stacktrace was pretty cryptic... like memory addresses alocations stuff level of cryptic
<silvian> oh interesting
<silvian> maybe this one is more useful
<pujan14> what?
<silvian> oh i was talking about the previous stack trace you sent
<silvian> was pretty low level
<silvian> no good error messages inside it
<pujan14> ya
<silvian> Segmentation fault... anything else?
<silvian> segmentation faults generally indicate issues with disk space
<matthia__> hi, i try to run an script from udev rules, that works but after some seconds the scipt close (and my wvdial umts connect is close), i have try to start a service with systemctl,  is this the right way????
<silvian> @pujan14: at least that's what comes to mind when we talk about segmentation issues
<pujan14> silvian: nothing else just one line. Also disk is about 30% used and lots of free mem
<silvian> hmm any apps currently running on top of it using php?
<silvian> possibly causing this to happen
<silvian> this is rather strange
<silvian> this is what i could find now on segmentation faults related to php5-fpm and nginx
<silvian> http://serverfault.com/questions/523394/segmentation-faults-nginx-php5-fpm
<silvian> but i'm guessing you've tried those suggestions...
<silvian> not very useful for us now
<bubunzebete> hello
<bubunzebete> come baby
<dax> bubunzebete: Hi, welcome to the technical support channel for Ubuntu. How can we help?
<bubunzebete> i want delete ubuntu and reinstall windows
<bubunzebete> how to?
<dax> are you dual-booting with Windows right now, or do you only have Ubuntu?
<silvian> just run the windows installation DVD or flash drive. That will give you the option to re-install windows and wipe, re-arrange and reformat all your partitions as you please.
<pujan14> silvian: Hey thank for your help
<pujan14> silvian: We just found problem
<silvian> you'll find that usually in the advance/custom mode
<pujan14> silvian: it was php-oboe module
<silvian> punjan14: cool. What was it?
<pujan14> silvian: we removed it and now php works
<silvian> is that something that came in with the updates?
<silvian> cos i didn't see it on your updates list
<silvian> but yeah if that fixed it awesome :)
<Alexis_> hola
<Alexis_> alguien que me ayude
<Alexis_> algun programa para linux para desarollar web
<k1l_> !es | Alexis_
<ubottu> Alexis_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Alexis_> thanks
<mshore> uys?
<mshore> Wassup guys?
<silvian> mshore: Yo! What's up yo?
<swb_nbirc> hi silvian and mshore, whats up :)
<pujan14> silvian: no it was installed at the time of config of the server
<lord_> #
<lord_> siemka :D
<jemark> hi
<silvian> punjan14: cool gotcha and it wasn't needed for anything
<silvian> interesting will keep that in mind if anybody else reports similar issue
<pujan14> silvian: it was installed for monitoring with tracelitics
<orew> hello
<reisio> hi orew
<orew> iḿ new here
<reisio> welcome
<orew> thanks
<prophet86> Hi new here
<orew> hi prophe86
<prophet86> I'm new as well
<prophet86> But I'm new in an  old kind of way
<prophet86> I've returned to IRC after being gone for about 20 years
<reisio> 20 years
<reisio> you old
<reisio> b
<prophet86> Yep... I used to run an IRC hub back in the day
<reisio> oh, what ircd?
<prophet86> I hosted a hub for Dalnet out of Los Angeles
<reisio> ah
<reisio> it's sad what happens to IRC networks
<prophet86> Technology changes and it morphs into something else.
<prophet86> It's all good tho... I enjoyed it while I did it.  IRC sure has changed over the years
<prophet86> Channels are almost all Technologies, back then it was more like social networking is today without all the bells and whistles
<xangua> We can now irc from watches
<prophet86> That's just nuts
<silvian> It would certainly explain why some people's spelling is so awful still. :P
<prophet86> LOL.... that's the stuff that drives me out of my mind
<silvian> everyone patched glibc yeah?
<xangua> Down from 400 USD to less than 300
<lerner> gmusicbrowser: some files it reads, some other not. curiously all files in the directory allow "others" to read the files: all files are configured like that, but gmusicbrowser reads some and other not
<lerner> why?
<silvian> it could simply be down to the permissions you've setup
<silvian> is it reading files from your home directory?
<lerner> silvian, no, external hdd
<lerner> but wait
<lerner> the directories can be read by anyone, but the files in each directory not...
<silvian> has it got group read permissions
<silvian> yeah
<lerner> how do I recursively change permissions?
<silvian> you need to run chmod -R
<silvian> -R flag will allow you to go recursively
<silvian> so something like chmod -R 644 might be useful for you
<lerner> chmod -R /media/sherman/V4/Music <<?
<silvian> yeah you need to give it values so
<Bashing-om> lerner: " external hdd " what file system ? as NTFS os not posix compliant /
<silvian> chmod -R 644 /media/sherman/V4/Music/*
<lerner> Bashing-om, ext4
<silvian> basically do everything in your music set files to read+write for you and read for everyone else
<lerner> i dont find any 644 on manpages
<silvian> well no because its a combination of permissions you're giving it
<Exagone313> 640 should be enough, no need for others perm in this case
<Exagone313> maybe try to add the +x perm to the directory (NOT child files)
<silvian> yeah unless the app lerner is using isn't part of the group
<Exagone313> but you run the music app as the user
<lerner> id like to know what 640 and 644 do before executing and im too tired to look it up
<silvian> yeah in that case should be fine
<lerner> ill be back in... 12 hours?
<silvian> 6 is user can read+write
<silvian> 4 is group can read
<Exagone313> 640 means a+rw, g+r
<silvian> 4 is everyone can read
<Exagone313> o-rwx
<silvian> 640 means that only group and user can read and user can also write
<silvian> but nobody else has access
<Exagone313> the first number is for owner rights, the second for group rights, the third for others
<silvian> yep simples as
<OerHeks> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<silvian> yeah btw if anybody is struggling with unix system permisions this neat little guide also comes with a widget that lets you play around and see how the numbers actaully change so you can visualise what is really happening
<silvian> http://ss64.com/bash/chmod.html
<perdouille> Hello !
<silvian> Heya! :)
<perdouille> Is there any way to block UDP  on a port with iptables ?
<silvian> you mean just port 53?
<OerHeks> incomming or outgoing?
<perdouille> I want to block full UDP protocol on the port '1234'
<perdouille> Input and output
<perdouille> (It's for my Mumble server, there is problems with the provider and I would like to block udp in order to force clients to use tcp)
<silvian> iptables -A INPUT -p udp --sport 1234 -j DROP
<silvian> iptables -A OUTPUT -p udp --dport 1234 -j DROP
<perdouille> Awesome, thanks !
<silvian> shoud work ;)
<jterman> smead: in pfen1 the app servers are not upgrading. Doug and I cannot figure out why. We want to work with you to find out what is going on.
<tincan> heya yall
<lerner> sudo chmod -R 655 /media/sherman/V4/Music/ will allow anybody to also execute?
<lerner> read and execute
#ubuntu 2016-02-19
<sta7ic> 15:49 < silvian> http://ss64.com/bash/chmod.html
<sta7ic> 15:49 < silvian> http://ss64.com/bash/chmod.html
<sta7ic> 15:49 < silvian> http://ss64.com/bash/chmod.html
<sta7ic> oops
<perdouille> silvian, I tried what you said, but I can still ping UDP with https://pentest-tools.com/network-vulnerability-scanning/udp-port-scanner-online-nmap
<perdouille> Do you know why ?
<sta7ic> not sure why its ot letting me go directly to the link
<sta7ic> n/m i forgot im in lame putty instead of termnial
<sta7ic> duh!
<silvian> perdouille: you did do an ip table restart yes?
<silvian> try /etc/init.d/iptables restart
<tincan> i came back and checked my mem usage, and while sys monitor gave me the normal BS it usually does, i did ran top and found that compiz was taking about 1.5 gigs of ram... why does everything that isn't the terminal lie to me >.<. also, i blew the 'puter up trying to restart it with compiz --replace without knowing what it did... but it's working after a restart and after a little research, itlooks like setsid might work. ill try tha
<tincan> t next time i find the leak
<perdouille> # /etc/init.d/iptables: No such file or directory
<silvian> sorry what version you running?
<silvian> of linux?
<perdouille>  Ubuntu 15.10
<silvian> it might be service iptables restart
<silvian> you need sudo of course
<silvian> then run iptables -L
<silvian> to see if the settings are in place correctly
<perdouille> Failed to restart iptables.service: Unit iptables.service failed to load: No such file or directory. :/
<perdouille> but the rules are in place in iptables -L
<silvian> no such file? wtf??
<lerner> we can say wtf? cool!
<perdouille> https://www.zerobin.net/?ac73635e2488577e#VhMQKtL32hHqQ2kqb2+ZLeDsayBI6tk5OR+36XHzdsM=
<perdouille> is that normal ?
<silvian> that looks correct mate
<silvian> but no such file or directory is strange
<silvian> maybe they've changed it in 15.10
<silvian> haven't used it
<root____4> Helo
<perdouille> yeah I'll just let everything like that and see if it works ^^ thanks
<silvian> ah there's a different firewall sharing the ip tables with ubuntu
<silvian> http://askubuntu.com/questions/161551/how-to-start-stop-iptables
<silvian> its a service called ufw
<silvian> you need to restart that too service ufw stop
<silvian> then do start
<silvian> make sure that comes up properly
<sta7ic> silvian: is there an advantage of using a linux firewall when you sit behind a router that blocks pretty much everything?
<silvian> but other than that the ip tables look ok
<akkad> egress firewall, sure
<perdouille> Failed to start ufw.service: Unit ufw.service failed to load: No such file or directory.
<perdouille> :/
<silvian> sure the router is your main line of defence but you can't always rely on that to protect you. what if you're on a shared network? Or you've connected to someone else's home network or an enterprise network?
<silvian> but did it stop first properly?
<silvian> or was it even running?
<silvian> to begin with?
<perdouille> if I stop it I get Failed to stop ufw.service: Unit ufw.service not loaded.
<perdouille> and if I start it I get the message I pasted before
<silvian> right
<silvian> i get the feeling you've got something else acting as the firewall here
<silvian> rather than iptables
<dax> is ufw installed?
<perdouille> ok ufw wasn't installed, that's weird
<silvian> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-firewall-on-off.html
<silvian> found that talking about ubuntu 15.10 firewall
<dax> and when you install ufw it'll install iptables i'd assume
<silvian> yeah that's kinda strange it had iptables when you did iptables -L but service wasn't configured
<perdouille> so I install ufw then I do "sudo ufw deny proto tcp to any port 1234"
<perdouille> ?
<silvian> yeah i think if you follow that last guide i sent you
<silvian> its specific for ubuntu 15.10
<silvian> which i think it ships with different firewall now
<silvian> sudo ufw block 53
<silvian> is mentioned in the guide
<silvian> but first you have to install it and enable ufw
<Mitchell92> Hello.. I'm a computer science student and I haven't messed around with linux too much in the last few years. I used to run Red Hat back when you could download it free of charge, and after that SUSE. I hear that Ubuntu is an extremely popular linux distro. Can someone tell me why this is, and what Ubuntu has that keeps attracting so many users? I'm looking to buy a refurbished notebook computer
<Mitchell92> and my first thought was to run suse on it, but I'm very curious about ubuntu
<silvian> perdouille: sudo ufw enable
<Bashing-om> Mitchell92: install ubuntu (it's free ) amd see for yourself .
<perdouille> It's started and the rule is set, but I can still ping 1234 on udp
<perdouille> the website gives me "1234/udp open|filtered search-agent"
<silvian> oh you might need to specify port and protocol here
<Mitchell92> Bashing-om I will put it on a VM and try it out, but I am still very curious as far as why it attracts so many users. I'm also curious as far as recommended system requirements... I'm looking to buy a refurbished notebook for $200 or under just to play with and take to class. Also do some Java programming on. Ubuntu does attract me as well in the fact that Cisco officially supports Packet Tracer
<Mitchell92> on Ubuntu...
<perdouille> https://www.zerobin.net/?20ceaeff2efeeff4#T9EQkQa0YMsZMbx10NUN/4kH5jBB5ZlouU+DPZ3BOJA=
<silvian> something like
<silvian> sudo ufw deny 1234/udp
<silvian> looks to be the correct syntax
<perdouille> that's what I did
<silvian> yup sorry
<silvian> was behind
<silvian> saw your config
<Bashing-om> michael_mbp: :) . https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements/ . To run ubuntu [roper need at leat 2 gofs of ram and a descent GPU .
<silvian> looks fine
<perdouille> that's really weird :/
<silvian> weird i'm wondering is it the site hitting your router?
<silvian> thinking the port is open?
<silvian> or a NAT gateway?
<perdouille> I don't know, it's a VPS hosted somewhere I have no idea ^^
<silvian> ah
<Mitchell92> Bashing-om Yeah... I read that :) I'm looking around on newegg for a refurbished model that appeals to me, probably going to make the purchase in a few weeks... want to just wait until the month is over... to see if it is still realistic for me to buy another machine.
<silvian> oh check with their firewall rules also
<silvian> they should give you some sort of control panel for that
<silvian> i think
<perdouille> Okay I'll check, thanks
<silvian> i'm thinking is the gateway exposing it here perhaps
<silvian> cool other than that if the ufw is running
<silvian> if you do ps -ef | grep ufw
<silvian> you see it running as daemon yes?
<dax> perdouille: well, that answers why ufw wasn't installed. VPS hosts tend to do bizzare things to their images, like removing random packages
<perdouille> nothing with  ps -ef | grep ufw silvian
<silvian> hah yep. that might explain that
<silvian> oh so its not running
<silvian> do
<silvian> service ufw status
<dax> ufw isn't its own process
<perdouille>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/ufw.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
<perdouille>    Active: inactive (dead)
<dax> it just modifies iptables in the kernel
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | Mitchell92
<ubottu> Mitchell92: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dax> the and the service is a wrapper that applies/unapplies iptables rules as needed, then exits
<dax> s/^the//
<silvian> ah i see
<silvian> try running this though
<silvian> sudo ufw status
<silvian> should tell you current status
<Mitchell92> Yes. I'm aware of what dual booting is and how to do so, I would rather just not on this machine. I'm going to play around in a VM. In the end I'm just looking to purchase another machine to run linux.
<silvian> i'm assuming its active
<perdouille> Yeah I pasted the result earlier
<silvian> right yeah
<silvian> i reckon your VPS is doing somethign funny here
<perdouille> Wait I will just try something
<root____4> Helo friends
<silvian> because the site you're using to checking is probably using a load balancer through their own routing gateway that might have udp enabled
<silvian> and it shows up as open
<perdouille> Yeah it's working, I blocked a port and tried to access the server and it was blocked
<xenial> 0
<perdouille> So thanks a lot ^^
<silvian> cool :)
<silvian> sweet you're welcome
<emmy96> hi
<Guest99442> byieeeeee !!!!
 * pi___ 
<pi___> meme
<Seminarian> When I power on my computer, it takes like +20 seconds before the grub window appears. Before it was 5 seconds. I don't know what has changed. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Jordan_U> Seminarian: You earlier said that you edited /boot/grub/grub.cfg directly, you shouldn't do that. Manual changes you made may be related to the delay, and should be reverted (by re-running "sudo update-grub") either way.
<Seminarian> Jordan_U: I'll try running it again.
<Jordan_U> Seminarian: As for the question you asked earlier, about how to cnage kernel parameters for another distribution (properly) the answer is that if you change the kernel parameters in the other distribution, for example by editing *Kali's* /etc/default/grub and then re-running grub-mkconfig/update-grub in Kali, then the next time you run "sudo update-grub" in Ubuntu it will catch the new kernel parameters f
<Jordan_U> or Kali.
<Seminarian> Jordan_U: Is it really necessary to run update-grub in kali for this? My pc powers off when I do this and reboots.
<Jordan_U> Seminarian: It's neccessary to update Kali's grub.cfg, yes. Are you saying that your PC powers off when you run "update-grub" in Kali?
<Seminarian> Yes it makes a "poof" sound and then my computer acts like it's just powered on and goes back to bootloader
<Jordan_U> Seminarian: When you run "update-grub" and not when you do anything else?
<Seminarian> Jordan_U: Indeed, only then
<Jordan_U> Seminarian: Let's move this to #grub or #linux please as it involves more than one distro.
<evilbug1> i set a device to a static ip and now i have two ips on it, the former dhcp and the static one i set. help?
<Loshki> evilbug1: assuming it's not a bug, interfaces are allowed to have more than one address. Check the config in /etc/network/interfaces. I don't trust network-manager, personally.
<evilbug1> Loshki: this is a raspberry pi i'm talking about running raspbian. i basically copied over the same settings over from an ubuntu server i'm running though the server works fine.
<teward> evilbug1: Raspbian is not Ubuntu, and is offtopic here
<ios> #razgrad
<rafa> how to install vlc in backbox
<Guest81587> #ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !backbox | Guest81587
<ubottu> Guest81587: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<boriseto> So I've just installed the 16.04 image from yesterday (the latest kernel fixed all my problems). Even though I can handle apt-get, I just wonder why isn't the Software Centre (or the Gnome Software Installer) included?
<svm_invictvs> how come none of the alternatives selector scripts set JAVA_HOME?
<svm_invictvs> Is there a correct way to determine the locatio of the VM from the shell?
<xangua> ! 16.04 | boriseto
<ubottu> boriseto: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<svm_invictvs> I could just hardcode it so be JAVA_HOME=/lib/java/whatever but, I was curious if there was something that would do that in a more abstract way
<doctormon> UEFI boot priority issue, can't stop windows booting, must restart into troubleshooting to boot ubuntu. :-/
<DarkSector> How do I use .ipsec files on ubuntu? I use ipsecuritas on mac os x
<EriC^^> doctormon: hp sony laptop?
<doctormon> EriC^^: HP
<EriC^^> doctormon: ok, are you in ubuntu right now?
<doctormon> I'm on a different computer
<doctormon> That machine is in windows atm
<EriC^^> can you boot into ubuntu?
<doctormon> Sure
<EriC^^> ok
<doctormon> ready EriC^^
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type sudo efibootmgr -v
<EriC^^> and paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<Jek_Staifi> hi
<doctormon> EriC^^: https://inkscape.org/paste/9226/
<EriC^^> doctormon: ok, type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup
<DarkSector> How do I use .ipsec files on ubuntu? I use ipsecuritas on mac os x
<pool> können Sie Linux testen, bevor die Installation von Linux
<Jordan_U> !de | pool
<ubottu> pool: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<doctormon> done
<EriC^^> doctormon: try ls -l /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup did it copy?
<doctormon> EriC^^: YEs
<EriC^^> doctormon: ok, type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<doctormon> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> doctormon: ok, type sudo nano /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<EriC^^> replace the line that says bootmgfw.efi with bootmgfw.efi.backup
<doctormon> EriC^^: I aim to disable the windows boot,
<EriC^^> doctormon: you don't want to be able to boot windows from grub?
<doctormon> no
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> then that's it
<EriC^^> try rebooting
<EriC^^> doctormon: you won't be able to boot into windows anymore though, even from windows, unless you modify that file
<EriC^^> and update-grub
<doctormon> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> sure
<doctormon> How goes the ubuntu community? I've been out of the loop for 4 years now focusing on inkscape.
<tincan> brendan_: are you bre?
<EriC^^> doctormon: everything's good
<doctormon> EriC^^: Got an ubuntu phone yet?
<EriC^^> nope
<doctormon> So all
<doctormon> is the same as before?
<doctormon> I was really hoping for some dbus pimm services, nothing yet.
<EriC^^> unity8 and mir comes out soon
<Ender_Wiggin> I'm launching ubuntu through a live cd because my system failed to boot after a power outage. Can anyone give me some assistance?
<doctormon> Is that the Qt version?
<Ender_Wiggin> got the error in boot: Setup Error: end kernel panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<Ender_Wiggin> tried this guide http://askubuntu.com/questions/116635/kernel-panic-not-syncing-vfs-unable-to-mount-root-fs-on-unknown-block-oo-swapper
<EriC^^> doctormon: yeah
<Ender_Wiggin> but get error at --bind part
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: were you able to mount the root partition?
<Ender_Wiggin> i mounted sda1, is there a way to make sure it has linux on it?
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: yeah, type ls -l /mnt
<Ender_Wiggin> mmk
<Ender_Wiggin> http://pastebin.com/HEBfmvut
<Ender_Wiggin> sdb1 and sdb5 both say Linux under System
<Ender_Wiggin> sda1 says GPT
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: is your install encrypted?
<Ender_Wiggin> yeah
<Ender_Wiggin> i entered the password when clicking on the mounted drive
<EriC^^> ok, what did you mount?
<Ender_Wiggin> sda1
<EriC^^> ok, and ls -l /mnt showed what?
<Ender_Wiggin> that pastebin up there
<Ender_Wiggin> http://pastebin.com/HEBfmvut
<EriC^^> that's fdisk -l
<EriC^^> (?)
<Ender_Wiggin> ahhh
<Ender_Wiggin> sorry
<Ender_Wiggin> hold on
<Ender_Wiggin> http://pastebin.com/raXKCLea
<Ender_Wiggin> guess thats the other drive
<doctormon> erebus^: I have an update.
<doctormon> EriC^^: I mean
<Ender_Wiggin> since those are my archive files, which im 90% I didn't put the OS on
<bob_> hi
<doctormon> Copying the file over didn't work, it loaded windows as usual. I used efibootmgr -A -b 0001 to disable the windows boot option. It didn't work.
<doctormon> I then used efibootmgr -A -b 3000 to disable some generic "boot internal hard disk" options.
<doctormon> Which were before 1002 boot option, i.e. ubuntu
<doctormon> Hi bob_
<EriC^^> doctormon: aha, and?
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: ok, type sudo umount /mnt
<Ender_Wiggin> ok done
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: type sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<Ender_Wiggin> done
<EriC^^> did it mount?
<EriC^^> doctormon: it worked?
<Ender_Wiggin> i got a 2Tb volume with bin/boot/dev in it
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: ok, are there files in /boot?
<Ender_Wiggin> doesnt look like it
<Ender_Wiggin> properties says contents: nothing
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: type grep boot /mnt/etc/fstab
<Ender_Wiggin> and nothing in it
<Ender_Wiggin> k
<Ender_Wiggin> says UUID and /boot ext2 defaults 0 2
<doctormon> EriC^^: It's now working as expected.
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: ok, type " for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i;done
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: ok, type " for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done "
<EriC^^> doctormon: cool
<Ender_Wiggin> done
<doctormon> EriC^^: I think the whole process could be done through the efibootmgr without  copying files
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: type sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> doctormon: so and so
<Ender_Wiggin> done
<EriC^^> doctormon: let me see if it'll work here, i've an hp as well with switched files
<EriC^^> i tried to delete the windows entry but it kept reappearing and booting windows
<EriC^^> i'll try just disabling the entries and see if it boots after a bit
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: type mount -a
<Ender_Wiggin> done
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: type update-initramfs -u -k all
<Ender_Wiggin> it's running
<Ender_Wiggin> getting some warnings
<Ender_Wiggin> http://pastebin.com/56kEf4WZ
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: type ls -l /boot
<madhumper69> I had my xrdp working for some reason it stopped working however when i try to disable the encryption as xrdp wont work i get this message.... dconf-WARNING **: failed to commit changes to dconf: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY   anybody have an idea what this means. thanks
<madhumper69> by using command gsettings set org.gnome.Vino require-encryption false
<Ender_Wiggin> http://pastebin.com/CF8KaQbn
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: type "mount"
<Ender_Wiggin> http://pastebin.com/kMcjtG0a
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: boot is mounted but it's empty
<Ender_Wiggin> it now has the img files
<Ender_Wiggin> what should i do
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: those are just from updating the initramfs earlier
<Ender_Wiggin> ah ok
<Ender_Wiggin> sounds bad, what should i do
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: type dpkg -l | grep -E "grub|linux-image"
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: also, type umount /boot
<EriC^^> then type fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<Ender_Wiggin> says umount: /boot: not mounted
<EriC^^> hmm, that'd be the problem then
<EriC^^> try blkid; grep boot /etc/fstab
<Ender_Wiggin> http://pastebin.com/FfeV08c0
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: ok, try mount /dev/sdb1 /boot
<Ender_Wiggin> done
<EriC^^> is there anything in /boot now?
<Ender_Wiggin> just the img files
<EriC^^> type grep boot /proc/mounts
<mrr411> any one else running amd on 14.4 and have/had issues with steam?
<DomingoMontoya> Is it just me, or has network smb browsing been removed from nautilus in 16.04?
<Ender_Wiggin> k
<xangua> ! 16.04 | DomingoMontoya
<ubottu> DomingoMontoya: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<DomingoMontoya> Yeah, I know, but after 2 hrs, no reply.
<Ender_Wiggin> http://pastebin.com/Uf4t5qj8
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: ok, try umount /boot
<EriC^^> then fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<Ender_Wiggin> http://pastebin.com/tpRUJGYs
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: umount
<EriC^^> typo
<Ender_Wiggin> http://pastebin.com/4FJpdzNr
<Ender_Wiggin> umount worked im guessing, didnt report back anything
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: ok, and you ran that after umount?
<Ender_Wiggin> yep
<EriC^^> ok, nevermind we'll try installing the kernels and grub
<Ender_Wiggin> kk
<EriC^^> type mount /dev/sdb1 /boot again
<EriC^^> and make sure it's really mounted with grep boot /proc/mounts
<EriC^^> then type dpkg -l | grep -E "grub|linux-image"
<Ender_Wiggin> k
<stallmen> which ubuntu flavor should i get
<EriC^^> oh, open another terminal temporarily and type sudo mount -B /run /mnt/run
<stallmen> i want one with a window manager
<stallmen> is ther eone that already comes with that preinstalled
<EriC^^> we might need it for apt-get
<stallmen> tiling wm
<stallmen> it must tile
<stallmen> i want it to tile
<stallmen> does any ubuntu flavor come with a tiliing window manager
<Ender_Wiggin> kk
<stallmen> why is everybody ignoring me
<Ender_Wiggin> sorry im hogging EriC^^
<stallmen> shut up
<stallmen> someone help me you
<stallmen> HELP ME!!!!!!!!!
<stallmen> HELP ME
<stallmen> HELP ME
<stallmen> why wont anybody help me
 * OerHeks shuts up
<Ender_Wiggin> k what ya suggest next EriC^^?
<stallmen> what is everybody doing
<stallmen> why wont anybody help me
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: /run mounted and stuff?
<mrr411> stallman if you have attitude about no one answereing you right away you probably wont get help
<stallmen> its an easy question
<stallmen> irc sucks
<stallmen> nobody ever helps me
<stallmen> i spent one hour yesterday trying to get someone to help me on something simple
<Ender_Wiggin> EriC^^ yep
<stallmen> and nobody helped me
<stallmen> nobody can even answer a simple ubuntu flavor question
<stallmen> jesus
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: ok, type dpkg -l | grep -E "grub|linux-image"
<Guest99076> hi
<Ender_Wiggin> yeah i did that
<Ender_Wiggin> want me to do it again?
<mrr411> then no body probably knew your answere if its so easy why do you need help
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: did it return anything?
<EriC^^> i think there's a typo
<stallmen> mrr411, what the heck are you doing
<EriC^^> let me try it here
<stallmen> just answer my question
<stallmen> you're making my explain st uff i shouldn't its easy
<Ender_Wiggin> http://pastebin.com/TjxyQCqV
<stallmen> I WANT A TILING WINDOW MANAGER. WHICH UBUNTU FLAVOR IS THE BEST FOR ME
<stallmen> THATS MY QUESTION
<dax> stallmen: That's enough. Be patient.
<Guest99076> mint cinnamon
<mrr411> stallmen here is your answere.. toss it out the window
<stallmen> toss what out the window
<stallmen> my question
<mrr411> your computer since you have so much attitude
<stallmen> are you saying there is no tiling wm ubuntu preinstalled
<stallmen> fuck you
<mrr411> wow so hostile
<stallmen> you're telling me to waste my money tossing my computer
<stallmen> dont you have better things to do
<mrr411> read up your q was answered
<Ender_Wiggin> EriC^^ what next? =]
<stallmen> mint cinnamon is mint not ubuntu
<Guest99076> just try linux mint 17.3
<stallmen> sounds dumb
<Guest99076> well its all debian
<stallmen> oh
<stallmen> wait sorry!!!
<stallmen> please im sorry
<Ender_Wiggin> banhammer coming
<mrr411> stallmen your a jack ass no wonder no one wanted to help you
<stallmen> linux mint seems like it comes even more bloated than ubuntu
<dax> !guidelines
<stallmen> is that true
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Guest99076> i hated the damn icons on left side of screen
<dax> read learn love, kthx.
<stallmen> is linux mint more bloated than ubuntu?
<Guest99076> well lxle is no bloat
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: ok, type dpkg -l | awk '/grub/ || /linux-image/ {print $2}' | xargs apt-get -y install --reinstall
<mrr411> Guest i just make them disapeer and use ciaro docks for most my stuff nowdays
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: 1 sec
<Ender_Wiggin> while that wipe anything EriC^^?
<Ender_Wiggin> kk
<stallmen> i think i should just try ubuntu minimal
<stallmen> how long would it take to install ubuntu minimal
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: it should reinstall the stuff in that list, 1sec though
<mrr411> stallman he answered your q and now you are arguing why did you even ask if you already looked into stuff
<Ender_Wiggin> kk
<stallmen> mrr411, im asking questions.
<mrr411> looks more like arguing to me and im guessing it will take just as long as any other system takes
<stallmen> is ubuntu minimal lubuntu?
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: dpkg -l | awk '$1 ~ /ii/ && (/grub/ || /linux-image/) {print $2}' | xargs apt-get -y install --reinstall
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: that should grab just the installed ones
<stallmen> is ubuntu minimal hard to install?
<mrr411> stallman this might help http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/operating-systems/best-linux-distro-five-we-recommend-1090058
<stallmen> for a beginner?
<Ender_Wiggin> kk
<edgardoanaya> hey!!!
<stallmen> I guess I came to the wrong place and got mad for no reason. I expected you guys to be experts, but I guess that's why you use ubuntu.
<edgardoanaya> exit
<Ender_Wiggin> running
<stallmen> I was just hoping there was an ubuntu flavor with a window manager installed. I'm going to install arch linux instead. It's going to take the same amount of time if we factor in the time I spend uninstalling the ubuntu bloat.
<mrr411> you have not been asking about ubuntu and we have tried help but you are having attitude so maybe best if you just leave
<stallmen> I have been asking about ubuntu
<stallmen> All of my questions have been about ubuntu
<Ender_Wiggin> EriC^^ eek 15min download. ill update ya when it's done
<EriC^^> ok
<mrr411> no you asked what flavor would do what would be good for you
<Ender_Wiggin> ty
<dax> mrr411: i don't think this is going to go anywhere useful
<EriC^^> np
<stallmen> mrr411, why are you using that example to prove your point? That's proving my point, lol.
<mrr411> and some times people are not on that know the spacific answeres to your qs
<stallmen> You may be confusing the terms "ubuntu flavor" and distro.
<tgm4883> lets all stay calm now
<mrr411> well no one is on that could help me with my q right now so im not going to be a baby about it ill come back later hope you get what your looking for night all
<tgm4883> stallmen: I don't believe any of the flavors come with a tiling window manager, so you would need to set one up yourself
<twitchytoes> I'm having an issue after changing motherboards.  I went from an asrock P67 Extreme 4 + i5 2500k to an Intel DZ77GA-70K + i7 3770.  After setting my boot back up, it's taking 1 minute 30 seconds to make it through kernel half of boot.
<stallmen> I feel bad now. I was way too harsh on that guy- on everybody.
<twitchytoes> Startup finished in 1min 31.338s (kernel) + 1.741s (userspace) = 1min 33.079s is my systemd-analyze and blame only shows the userspace boot times.
<stallmen> Can you guys believe what I just did?
<Tin_man> stallmen, might check out this link.. might give some insight
<Tin_man> http://www.howtogeek.com/163154/linux-users-have-a-choice-8-linux-desktop-environments/
<stallmen> Tin_man, how long have you used linux
<kris27mc> since 'Nam
<kris27mc> damn namsters tried to steal our unix terminal... bad idea
<Tin_man> over 2 years all different flavors, i'm running 5 different ubuntu now, and a couple of others
<kris27mc> why are you running ubuntu???
<Tin_man> i like it
<Tin_man> kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu ubuntu-mate, and ubuntu
<kris27mc> why is that necessary???
<defaultPenguin> I didn't know there were 5 flavours of ubuntu
<kris27mc> Sounds like a partitioner's nightmare
<Tin_man> to learn, see the differences
<defaultPenguin> Tbh I'm impressed canonical et al
<twitchytoes> =\
<Tin_man> different machines
<kris27mc> Ohhhh well... Ubuntu does do everything for you lel
<Tin_man> 4 machines 2 dual boots
<kris27mc> Why even dual boot?
<Tin_man> so i don't have to get up so much.. :)
<kris27mc> just install the various environments...
<twitchytoes> I can't figure out my issue :(
<kris27mc> What's your issue?
<Tin_man> favorite is just plane ol ubuntu, followed by kubuntu.. i just install ubuntu-mate, but like it also..
<kris27mc> KDE is my favorite environment by far
<defaultPenguin> Do you use unity de?
<twitchytoes> kris27mc, Swapped mobo cpu and ram, Asrock P67 Extreme4 + 2500k + 8gb ddr3 to Intel DZ77GA-70K + i7 3770 - 16gb DDR3 and my boot time has quadrupled
<twitchytoes> kris27mc, Systemd-analyze shows kernel is taking up minute 31 second
<Tin_man> i like kde, but on my old dell, it lags a bit, but still not bad..
<kris27mc> hm...
<kris27mc> alright. open a terminal
<espen_san_> Hello everyone, could anyone help me with a problem, I accidentally gave root access via a command i copy/ pasted on the net on ubuntu support and i want to redo it..?
<twitchytoes> kris27mc, I always have a term open xD
<kris27mc> well...
<defaultPenguin> twitchy toes, Try turning it off and back on again lel
<twitchytoes> <.<
<kris27mc> Yakuake??? CX
<twitchytoes> Nah
<twitchytoes> I just use cli a lot
<EriC^^> espen_san_: what command?
<kris27mc> Noice
<twitchytoes> Just can't figure this one out myself.
<kris27mc> try this...
<espen_san_> the command "sudo chattr +i"
<Tin_man> later
<espen_san_> on an ini file that i was going to customize for xcom 2
<EriC^^> espen_san_: doesn't that make it unchangeable?
<kris27mc> sudo nano /home/$USER/.local/boottime.conf
<EriC^^> espen_san_: i think sudo chattr -i removes it
<twitchytoes> kris27mc, Ok
<kris27mc> enter "BOOTTIME = a couple seconds. Less than now"
<twitchytoes> Wot
<twitchytoes> Like literally that?
<espen_san_> thanks Eric^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<espen_san_> it worked!
<twitchytoes> kris27mc, literally that?  Or a value less than now?
<kris27mc> I was kidding about it if I'm honest.
<kris27mc> But truthfully, don't worry
<twitchytoes> I figured as much, the more I thought about it.
<kris27mc> A system can lag a bit for a couple boots after setting it up
<kris27mc> So I wouldn't worry too much
<twitchytoes> It shouldn't take 2 minutes to boot, especially 10 boots after regardless.
<kris27mc> Well, if the problem persists...
<twitchytoes> I only have 1 drive, and it's an ssd.
<kris27mc> Hm
<twitchytoes> I've done well over 10 reboots since swapping trying to figure it out
<twitchytoes> The only thing I can find is the fsck statement prior to it coming into DE
<kris27mc> Have you tried a clean installation of your preferred distribution?
<twitchytoes> Not since swapping.  Didn't want to have to download all my stuff again
<twitchytoes> The live usb takes quite a while too, but it comes in systemd-analyze as userspace
<Ender_Wiggin> EriC^^ finished, posting pastebin in 5
<kris27mc> Hm...
<twitchytoes> DMESG isn't giving me anything useful to work with.
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: ok
<kris27mc> Have you tried optimizing your BIOS settings?
<twitchytoes> Mhmm.
<twitchytoes> Gonna see what happens if I disable the fsck on boot
<kris27mc> Appropriate drivers?
<nedstark> what the fsck
<twitchytoes> Brb
<kris27mc> I don't think I helped much lel
<defaultPenguin> H
<kris27mc> Noice
<kris27mc> try this...
<kris27mc> sudo nano /home/$USER/.local/boottime.conf
<Ender_Wiggin> EriC^^http://paste.ubuntu.com/15128425/
<kris27mc> enter "BOOTTIME = a couple seconds. Less than now"
<Ender_Wiggin> looks like clean instal?
<defaultPenguin> twitchy toes,
<defaultPenguin> Whoops
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: type df -h
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: nah
<defaultPenguin> twitchytoes, have you done a systemctl status on it?
<EriC^^> it looks like a space issue on /boot maybe
<twitchytoes> Disabling fsck on boot did not effect it
<twitchytoes> Startup finished in 1min 31.338s (kernel) + 1.744s (userspace) = 1min 33.083s
<kris27mc> twitchytoes, have you done a systemctl status on it?
<Ender_Wiggin> KK
<Ender_Wiggin> ill copy
<twitchytoes> Degraded, 1 failed unit
<twitchytoes> Don't remember how to show what is failed
<Ender_Wiggin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15128451/
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: try apt-get purge linux-image-3.16.0-30-generic
<twitchytoes> reset-failed made it work fine
<twitchytoes> Brb
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: if it fails, run rm /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-30-generic
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: then try again
<Ender_Wiggin> still running
<madhumper69> when booting up ubuntu i get error required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(1280, 1024), minimum=(640, 400), maximum=(1024, 768)" after some reaseach i am to add entries to  /etc/X11/xorg.conf however i do not have this directory?
<madhumper69> i have X11 but no xorg.conf
<Ender_Wiggin> EriC^^ok done
<Ender_Wiggin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15128534/
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: ok, try apt-get purge linux-image-3.16.0-{37,38,53}-generic
<kris27mc> I found a solution for all your problems
<kris27mc> !yt obliterate
<kris27mc> wow nvm
<kris27mc> this channel is unequipped
<defaultPenguin> For what?
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: then apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.16.0-57-generic
<defaultPenguin> The singularity?
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: there's a warning about /etc/crypttab , can you paste cat /etc/crypttab ?
<Ender_Wiggin> yeah standbye
<Ender_Wiggin> by
<madhumper69> when booting up ubuntu i get error required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(1280, 1024), minimum=(640, 400), maximum=(1024, 768)" after some reaseach i am to add entries to  /etc/X11/xorg.conf however i have no xorg.conf??? help would be great thanks
 * kris27mc catches a wild Pikachu
 * madhumper69 wants it :-P
<Ender_Wiggin> EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/15128590/
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: there's a typo
<Ender_Wiggin> figured hah
<Ender_Wiggin> sorry
 * kris27mc gives the new Pikachu to [madhumper69]
<madhumper69> :D:D
<defaultPenguin> madhumper69, what all have you tried to remedy your issue?
<Ender_Wiggin> running now
<madhumper69> well all i see online is to go in xorg.conf and add the resolution but i do not have this conf file
<madhumper69> im still researching but 99% of forums redirect to xorg.conf ??
<defaultPenguin> But you do have xorg correct?
<kris27mc> Well...
<kris27mc> I don't have the file either
<kris27mc> Perhaps that's the incorrect path
<dax> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<madhumper69> no i dont see that anywhere i look in etc/X11 and no xorg.conf i also searched and nothing running ubuntu 14.04
<dax> first link
<dax> erm, or not, I think the URL shortener broke
<madhumper69> the video card is intergraded on a i5 2400 cpu
<defaultPenguin> Do
<reisio> "is deprecated... but still used"
<reisio> wonderful factoid :p
<defaultPenguin> Whoops
<dax> reisio: it's true.
<madhumper69> the system seems to see the card fine it seems installed
<defaultPenguin> Do "Xorg :0 -configure"
<madhumper69> says fatal server error server is already active for display 0
<defaultPenguin> That will create a skeleton file that in /root I think
<madhumper69> ls
<defaultPenguin> What's the contents of /etc/X11/ ?
<pi___> /me/me
<madhumper69> app-defaults ; cursors ; default-display-manager ; fonts ; rgb.txt  ; xinit   ; xkb    ;xreset/d    ;xresources  ; xsession/d   ;xsession.options  ; xsm  ;xwrapper.config
<Ender_Wiggin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15128693/
<Ender_Wiggin> EriC^^
<defaultPenguin> Are you in an X session right now?
<madhumper69> im remotely connected with vnc
<defaultPenguin> Ah
<defaultPenguin> Hm...
<madhumper69> but i get this error when i directly have my monitor hooked up also
<defaultPenguin> Can you ssh?
<madhumper69> yes
<madhumper69> i have ssh open want me to close xrdp
<madhumper69> ?
<Guest15394> 0.0
<defaultPenguin> Yes
<madhumper69> and run command again?
<defaultPenguin> First do "xkill - a"
<defaultPenguin> *xkill -a
<madhumper69> unable to open display
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: not sure about that, maybe it needs to be sdb5_crypt , anyways, try rebooting to see if it works
<EriC^^> type exit, then reboot
<Ender_Wiggin> kk
<defaultPenguin> Try sys
<defaultPenguin> Try sudo stop lightdm
<madhumper69> what is sys?
<Ender_Wiggin> should i try booting from HDD?
<defaultPenguin> Sorry it was a typo
<EriC^^> yeah
<madhumper69> i have gdm
<madhumper69> stop gdm?
<defaultPenguin> Yes
<madhumper69> done
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: did all the grub packages get installed btw?
<defaultPenguin> OK now try the "Xorg :0 -configure"  again
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: type dpkg -l | grep grub if you're still there
<madhumper69> im logged in as root; Xorg :0 -configure > Xorg :0: command not found
<madhumper69> -.-
<Ender_Wiggin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15128772/
<Ender_Wiggin> EriC^^
<Ender_Wiggin> should i reboot and try to run off HDD?
<defaultPenguin> Try X -configure
<Madhumper69> think that made a conf file for xorg
<Madhumper69> Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new
<Madhumper69> To test the server, run 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new'
<Madhumper69> shows me a list of drivers also
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: yeah
<Madhumper69> im in xorg.conf.new now in /root
<defaultPenguin> Very sorry mate but I need to go to bed
<defaultPenguin> Best of luck to you
<Ender_Wiggin> ...
<Ender_Wiggin> i think....
<Ender_Wiggin> IT MAY BE WORKING
<Madhumper69> ok well thanks for the push i appriciate it, i have a xorg.conf.new now
<Ender_Wiggin> knock on wood
<Madhumper69> lol? not sure what to do with it should i put it in x11?
<Ender_Wiggin> fuuuuu
<Ender_Wiggin> new error lol
<Ender_Wiggin> Gave up on waiting for root device.
<Ender_Wiggin> got a prompt that says (initramfs)
<Ender_Wiggin> with tpying access
<twitchytoes> No dice on fixing boot time
<defaultPenguin> Yeah do a mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Madhumper69> thanks penguin sweet dreams zZZzZzz
<RaysunKR> You are in the US?
<defaultPenguin> Thanks
<defaultPenguin> Night
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: what was it doing before?
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: ah vfs thing
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: maybe it's the /etc/crypttab issue, try booting it again
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: the live usb i mean
<Ender_Wiggin> kk
<Ender_Wiggin> sigh haha
 * pi___ 
<Ender_Wiggin> k booted to live cd
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: ok, decrypt the partition
<RoadRunner> anyone had any luck getting rss-glx screensaver(s) (availbale on usc) to work without xscreensaver?
<Guy1524> hey guys, is it safe to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 alpha 2?  Like, will it constantly be crashing
<Guy1524> because there is this package I really want only in 16.04
<Ender_Wiggin> by typing in passphrase right?
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: yeah
<Ender_Wiggin> k
<Guy1524> oh hey EriC^^, I ended up reinstalling ubuntu because of the driver problem I was having
<EriC^^> Guy1524: oh
<Ender_Wiggin> now what
<Guest15394> what
<Guest15394> i come here just for fun
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: type sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<Def_> Hi all, just wanted to ask you guys - did anyone of you tired to change the mac addrres of interface permanently? I have tried the udev methed and the init.d with no success I remember that in the previous versions of Ubuntu that was not a problem at all - anything changed?
<Ender_Wiggin> ok
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: type cat /mnt/etc/fstab /mnt/etc/crypttab
<Ender_Wiggin> mmk
<Ender_Wiggin> you need pastebin?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Def_> Hi all, just wanted to ask you guys - did anyone of you tired to change the mac addrres of interface permanently? I have tried the udev methed and the init.d with no success I remember that in the previous versions of Ubuntu that was not a problem at all - anything changed?
<reisio> can't say I've ever had a reason to, permanently
<reisio> should be about as simple as temporarily, though
<Def_> reisio: not really, the kernel is changing the mac everydtime it loads the drivers
<ondroed> people, i have ubuntu 15.10 with unity and i don't see any securuty notifications on top bar
<Def_> reisio: even if you will change it in /etc/udev it will be changed again after the reboot
<Def_> reisio: its kinda funny that is such a hassle really
<reisio> it isn't
<reisio> it's kinda funny you feel you need it, though
<reisio> funny as in odd
<Def_> reisio: do you know how to do it permanently? or you just want to ask for the reasons? its for my virtual box
<Ender_Wiggin> EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/15128952/
<jeffrey_f> May be off topic - any good EDI packages in the open sources realm??
<reisio> jeffrey_f: what's an example of an edi package?
<jeffrey_f> Electron Data Interchange
<jeffrey_f> *electronic*
<jeffrey_f> BOTS is out there, but it hasn't been touched since 2014
<shamurai> jeffrey_f: bots is the only one I know of but I can't think of any reason to use them anymore.
<jeffrey_f> shamurai: Just want to get familiar with EDI, but most are pay to play and are rather expenseive
<kazdax> hey i want to install ubuntu on y system
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: it looks ok almost
<kazdax> i have a usb drive and i can download the DVD
<Ender_Wiggin> ok what ya suggest?
<kazdax> how do i do the partition if my windows takes all of it alread
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: fstab uses the uuid of root to mount it and the other just names it sda5_crypt once it's decrypted, i think
<Ender_Wiggin> so should i reboot or?
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: i dont know, maybe it needs some hooks for the initramfs or try naming it sdb_crypt maybe
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: try sudo nano /mnt/etc/crypttab
<kazdax> should i download ubuntu 14 or 15 ?
<EriC^^> and change it to sdb5_crypt
<ondroed> how should security updates notifications look like in unuty ubunut 15.10? Where it must appearaarera?
<Ender_Wiggin> looks like it's called that already
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: honestly i dont have an idea about this, it's getting really late here and i have to go to bed, sorry
<Ender_Wiggin> mmk
<Ender_Wiggin> ty
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: no i think it's sda5_crypt not sdb5_crypt right now
<RaysunKR> I installed a ubuntu in a VM by netinstall.How I let the system support utf-8 to show chinese?
<Ender_Wiggin> ah yeah
<xangua> ondroed: you get the update manager window pop-up
<EriC^^> try changing that, then type " for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done "
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: then type sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/boot; sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: then update-initramfs -u -k all
 * minty 
<ondroed> xangua: software updater?
<Ender_Wiggin> k on it
<Jordan_U> RaysunKR: How are you trying to view Chinese? What do you see when you try?
<Ender_Wiggin> got an error on first one
<Ender_Wiggin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15129035/
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: don't put the quotes
<Ender_Wiggin> lol sry
<Ender_Wiggin> got sudomount: command not found 5 times
<EriC^^> typo ^
<baizon> Ender_Wiggin: sudo mount, not sudomount
<Ender_Wiggin> k got it
<Ender_Wiggin> doin next steps
<RaysunKR> Jordan_U: I wanna install a utf-8 support like CentOS
<RaysunKR> Jordan_U: I worked in text line,Every thin is
<Ender_Wiggin> k running update
<RaysunKR> Jordan_U: I worked in text line,Every thing is little block
<Ender_Wiggin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15129062/
<Jordan_U> RaysunKR: Ok. Are you at a tty or are you in X?
<Ender_Wiggin> accidently hit a few keys while it ran
<Ender_Wiggin> ignore the ^[[A stuff
<RaysunKR> Jordan_U: I at tty.
<Ender_Wiggin> I can remove the encryption completely if itll solve the problem
<Ender_Wiggin> i really just wanna get the system running
<Ender_Wiggin> or run some sort of autofix from the live CD if it doesnt erase existing settings or data
<RaysunKR> Jordan_U: Now I used lubuntu-desktop.In gragh environment,everything looks well.
<ondroed> xangua: where it will appeare? on left side bar or on top, where gear, time, etc?
<RaysunKR> Jordan_U: But I'd like to work in tty,because I can't imagine a large Xwindow environment running in an very old PC.
<Ender_Wiggin> EriC^^what ya suggest
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: can you upload /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<Ender_Wiggin> sure how? lol
<Ender_Wiggin> =/
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Jordan_U> RaysunKR: Xorg can be *very* light, especially if you're mostly working in terminals.
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/default/grub
<Ender_Wiggin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15129094/
<RaysunKR> Jordan_U: Eh,ok.Thanks your answer.
<Jordan_U> RaysunKR: You're welcome.
<RaysunKR> Jordan_U: How do you think use ubuntu to build a home server?
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: try sudo nano /etc/default/grub, then add "rootdelay=40" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="...."
<Ender_Wiggin> k
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: so that it's "quiet splash rootdelay=40" or so
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: then update-grub
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: if it works you can lower the rootdelay until it just works, try 10 maybe
<goddard> sometimes my battery indicator says 100% full charged and says its plugged in but it isn't
<Ender_Wiggin> running
<goddard> how can i reset it?
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: if the rootdelay doesn't fix it, try holding shift to get grub when the pc boots, then go to advanced and choose an older kernel
<goddard> running 14.04
<Ender_Wiggin> ok restarting now
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: 1 sec
<EriC^^> which ubuntu are you using?
<Ender_Wiggin> k
<EriC^^> type cat /etc/issue
<Ender_Wiggin> how do i check?
<EriC^^> ^
<Ender_Wiggin> downloaded the Live CD, prob newer than the on on the HDD
<EriC^^> i mean the one on the hdd
<Ender_Wiggin> looks like 14.04.3 LTS
<Ender_Wiggin> \n \l
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: ok, try apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic
<Ender_Wiggin> not restart?
<Ender_Wiggin> kk
<EriC^^> see if it installs the 3.13.0-77 kernel
<Ender_Wiggin> running
<Ender_Wiggin> k done
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: did it install the 77 kernel?
<Ender_Wiggin> eyah
<Ender_Wiggin> yeah
<Ender_Wiggin> 77.83
<EriC^^> ok, if the 3.16 ones don't work try it out
<Ender_Wiggin> should i reboot?
<EriC^^> yeah
<homajili> hi my friends
<reisio> hi friend (hi friend, hi friend!)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Ender_Wiggin> EriC^^ got same error, i should hold shift when i restart?
<Ender_Wiggin> i entered normal Ubuntu
<Ender_Wiggin> i can try recovery
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: yeah hold shift
<reisio> lotuspsychje: got that one? :p
<EriC^^> then go to advanced
<lotuspsychje> reisio: yes friend :p
<Ender_Wiggin> got a smilar error
<EriC^^> from the 3.13 kernel?
<Ender_Wiggin> BusyBox v1.21.1 (ubuntu 1:1.21.0-1ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash) Enter help for list of built in commands
<Ender_Wiggin> think it was 3.16, first recovery option
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: try the normal 3.13 one
<Ender_Wiggin> ill restart again and go through shift menu
<Ender_Wiggin> kk
<Ender_Wiggin> same error
<Ender_Wiggin> Gave up waiting on root device
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: did you update-grub after adding rootdelay earlier?
<Ender_Wiggin> yeah
<Ender_Wiggin> ill redo it
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: it's ok
<EriC^^> press e in grub over ubuntu
<EriC^^> and go to the line that starts with linux and change the rootdelay to a higher number
<EriC^^> then press ctrl+x
<Ender_Wiggin> like 60?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Dylan____> Hello guys im getting a samsung galaxy
<Dylan____> S5 can that be used to transfer music etc from ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: if you enable dev mode on your android
<Ender_Wiggin> how do i get back to the edit grub
<Ender_Wiggin> did the nano for it and it's blank
<xangua> Yes, if you use release 14.04 and up Dylan____
<Ender_Wiggin> already unlocked encrypted drive
<Ender_Wiggin> do i need to be root?
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: you need to mount and stuff
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: type sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<Ender_Wiggin> ty
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/boot
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: can you upload cat /etc/default/grub ?
<EriC^^> i want to see if there's an option about encryption there
<EriC^^> GRUB_CRYPTO_ENABLE_LINUX or something like that
<Ender_Wiggin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15129232/
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: sorry, cat /mnt/etc/default/grub
<Ender_Wiggin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15129241/
<Dylan____> Ok thanks cause i tried to put music on my iphone didnt work but now that i have a galaxy i can finally put music on it
<Dylan____> So happy
<reisio> always simplest to transfer data to and from a wireless device via... wireless
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: iphone should also showup as mounted device..
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: i'm not sure this matters, but try to decrypt the partition using sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb5 sdb5_crypt
<Dylan____> I was meant to say ipod not iphone silly me
<lotuspsychje> !iphone | Dylan____
<ubottu> Dylan____: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: try to reboot the live usb and use the command above to decrypt it
<xangua> Dylan____: what Ubuntu and iOS version?
<Ender_Wiggin> k
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: rootdelay is missing in /mnt/etc/default/grub are you sure you saved it after adding it?
<Ender_Wiggin> thought i did
<Ender_Wiggin> k ill run the decrypt can ya walk me through how to edit that grub again
<goddard> sometimes my battery indicator says 100% full charged and says its plugged in but it isn't
<goddard> how can i reset it?
<goddard> running 14.04
<Ender_Wiggin> unlocked via cryptsetup
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin:ok, type sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/boot
<Ender_Wiggin> done
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: then sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> save with ctrl+o
<Ender_Wiggin> after quietsplash i add what exactly?
<EriC^^> rootdelay=60
<Ender_Wiggin> cntrl+o then cntrl+x?
<lotuspsychje> goddard: reboot doesnt fix that? try a reboot without adapter branched
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: yeah
<Ender_Wiggin> reboot?
<EriC^^> not yet
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: try update-initramfs -u -k all
<Ender_Wiggin> EriC^^ running
<Ender_Wiggin> ok
<EriC^^> any warnings?
<Ender_Wiggin> not that i can see
<EriC^^> ok
<Ender_Wiggin> just says generating /boot 3x
<EriC^^> try rebooting
<Ender_Wiggin> what about that save grub thing?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Ender_Wiggin> err a command i entered after editing in nano last time
<EriC^^> run update-grub
<Ender_Wiggin> yep
<facer> hello
<Ender_Wiggin> command not found
<Ender_Wiggin> nvmd lol
<Ender_Wiggin> did run haha
<Ender_Wiggin> ok now restart?
<facer> any body use cygwin?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: ^
<Jordan_U> facer: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<Ender_Wiggin> ok new thing happened
<Ender_Wiggin> got my crypt prompt up
<Ender_Wiggin> thats good
<Ender_Wiggin> sign
<Ender_Wiggin> YESSSSSSSSSS
<Ender_Wiggin> OMFG YES
<Ender_Wiggin> <3333333333333333333333333333333333333333
<Ender_Wiggin> ty ty ty EriC^^
<Ender_Wiggin> you deserve a damn medal
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<facer> any body how to backup cygwin for another system?
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: np
<Ender_Wiggin> thanks so much man
<lotuspsychje> facer: you just have been told this is ubuntu support
<Ender_Wiggin> seriously, saved me! Go to bed and relax haha
<facer> lotuspsychje: ok
<Ender_Wiggin> youre wayyy too awesome
<lotuspsychje> !alis | facer try to find a relevant channel
<ubottu> facer try to find a relevant channel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<EriC^^> Ender_Wiggin: you might not need the rootdelay, try sudo nano /etc/default/grub and remove it and update-grub when you want
<Ender_Wiggin> mmk
<Ender_Wiggin> thanks!
<Ender_Wiggin> im gonna go get a beer finally haha
<Ender_Wiggin> see ya
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> no problem, see ya
<facer> ubottu got it
<jumpkick> Are there any Kubernetes compatiable kernels in the repo that have compile flags CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS and CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED both enabled?
<german> hola
<ugliefrog> how do i fix this, i was trying to look in my pictures folder and i got this error "Unable to find the requested file. Please check the spelling and try again.
<TalkToMe> sounds like you should try spelling it correctly
<k1l> ue tab-completion in terminal
<k1l> *use
<desouslu> Good morning everyone.
<desouslu> I started a new Hibernate application today and it is raising an java.lang.AbstractMethodError exception.
<desouslu> It comes up when I call the buildSessionFactory() method.
<desouslu> This is essentially the same issue reported here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32165415/java-lang-abstractmethoderror-when-buildind-session-factory
<desouslu> There are a good number of threads over the web with this same issue, but I have not found an answer yet.
<abetterfish> hitler
<dax> no thanks. any tech support questions?
<abetterfish> Nope. Don't use ubuntu
<dax> alrighty. please keep the channel clear for support, then
<shahar188> Hello
<shahar188> How should I update glibc in my ubuntu server? (production)
<Ben64> same way you update anything in ubuntu. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dax> and then your best bet is to reboot, to be honest
<lesterc> (to make sure all your process are using the updated shared library)
<lesterc> What a fun week huh? :)
<shahar188> I ran apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<shahar188> It doesn't find an update to the glibc packages
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu
<shahar188> 14.04
<shahar188> server
<k1l> shahar188: what version shows "apt-cache policy libc6" as installed?
<Ben64> what is the output of "apt-cache policy libc6 | grep Installed"
<shahar188> even unattended upgrades is active
<Ben64> k1l: you beat me by a second :(
<k1l> Ben64: ha!
<shahar188> 2.15
<dax> if unattended upgrades is active, it's probably already installed...
<Ben64> 2.15?!
<shahar188> I need to upgrade the package
<shahar188> because of the new exploit
<k1l> shahar188: what does "lsb_release -d" show you?
<shahar188> it's 14.04
<k1l> SharkMa-san: dont lie!
<k1l> shahar188: what exact output does "lsb_release -d" show you?
<af0> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<af0> This give you the version of your distrib
<shahar188> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<Ben64> shahar188: pastebin the full output of "apt-get policy libc6"
<k1l> shahar188: please pastebin the output of ""apt-cache policy libc6" to paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<Ben64> k1l: ha!
<k1l> :)
<jgcampbell300> so for code we use pastebin but what if i wanted to show pictures of my desktop ... is there something for that
<k1l> jgcampbell300: imgur.com
<jgcampbell300> kil: thanks
<jushur> any plans for a updated install iso files, due to the glibc debacle..
<k1l> jushur: uh, good question. i think that is worth filing a bug.
<kez> Hi all.  Could someone tell me where I can find an older version (2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.21) of the binary qemu-kvm debian package?
<kez> I've looked on launchpad and only saw the binary for 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.22
<kez> ...and my google-fu isn't turning much up.
<elkfish> is KVM 2.0 not default?
<kez> Naw, there was a recent security update and I think the fix broke some functionality.
<kez> I've submitted a bug-report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu/+bug/1545821
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1545821 in qemu (Ubuntu) "Regression: spice usbredirect causes windows client to crash" [High,New]
<elkfish> Oh. What version is default in the repos?
<kez> and was asked to install the older version, to help troubleshoot it.
<teta> how do I modify this to make it run every 5 minutes?  messagingService.com003.active.renewal.contract.cron.val=0 0 1 ? * ?
<elkfish> http://www.cronmaker.com/
<k1l> kez: what shows "apt-cache policy qemu-kvm". please put into a pastebin and link it here
<asko> hello guys! newbie here with a problem. i just installed openjdk but it still says application requires java runtime
<kez> elkfish v 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.22 is the most recent trusty-security release... I dunno' what's available in plain-old trusty... but I'm certain it's older than the version I've been asked to install.
<jushur> realy want them to implement an option to set the unity panel height and color. my terminal gets slightly badly aligned at bottom due to the panel height.
<kez> k1l http://pastebin.com/yQA4RAPK
<elkfish> Can't stand unity
<Flannel> kez: Ask where to find that package in the bug report.  Maybe he knows an archive that has it.
<Flannel> kez: or query the guy, `hallyn` is his nick
<k1l> elkfish: then use something else. ubuntu ships enough desktops
<kez> Flannel ok, I figured I was just being a n00b and there was a common archive where old packages where kept and I couldn't find it.
<k1l> kez: there is no .21 package in the repos. you only could use 2.0.0~rc1+dfsg-0ubuntu3
<elkfish> I do,I use KDE
<k1l> elkfish: ok. then we dont need the comments on unity from you, if you dont even use it.
<matthia__> hello, i try to run an script from udev rules, that works but after some seconds the scipt close (and my wvdial umts connect is close), i have try to start a service with systemctl,  is this the right way????
<kez> k1l ok thanks for looking :)  I know that the bug does not exist on 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.19 0 - but that's most recent version I had locally cached.
<jushur> elkfish: what gpu you on? asking as i found that there is major issues with kde on radeon driver.
<elkfish> jushur, Nvidia gtx 960. Using proprietary drivers.
<jushur> elkfish: urgh.. im kinda against using those my self. so ill stick with the working unity on radeon driver.
<elkfish> jushur, I hate using them too. Display barely works on my distro on open source drivers.
<pihpah> How can I install php5-memcached extension? apt-get install php5-memcached tells that it cannot find that extension.
<matthia__> hi pihpah: have you try php5-memcached memcached  in  apt-get ?
<sebsebseb> hi
<matthia__> hi
<sebsebseb> matthia__: hi
<pihpah> matthia__: memcached is already installed
<pihpah> E: Unable to locate package php5-memcached
<yangjun> hello
<yangjun> anyone
<sebsebseb> yangjun: hi
<k1l> pihpah: is universe enabled?
<yangjun> hello, where are you from
<sebsebseb> the Internet :d
<yangjun> haha
<yangjun> is here many people?
<yangjun> can talk
<ouroumov_> hi yangjun
<elkfish> yo
<yangjun> audio enable?
<sebsebseb> !support ! yangjun
<ubottu> sebsebseb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ouroumov_> no yangjun
<yangjun> can speak in audio?
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jushur> pihpah: sudo pecl install memcache
<ouroumov_> yangjun, this is a text only communication channel
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yangjun> i like ubuntu, but ubottu must be a bot
<sebsebseb> yangjun: you want the off topic channel I think
<sebsebseb> the chat channel
<abetterfish> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sebsebseb> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<pihpah> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]
<yangjun> is people in this channel only about ubuntu>
<sebsebseb> yangjun: yes for help with Ubuntu
<yangjun> oh, thanks
<sebsebseb> !ot > yangjun
<ubottu> yangjun, please see my private message
<yangjun> i'm studying ubuntu
<k1l> yangjun: stop that talk in here please. this channel is for technical suppport only. please use #ubuntu-offtopic for talk
<acosonic> Hi all, how do I update SOA for all my DNS records?
<k1l> pihpah: is your network blocked? do you use a proxy?
<Brucey> Greetings fellow humans
<Brucey> I come in search of knowledge of the ways of Python and Django
<sebsebseb> Brucey: wrong channel try  python and django I guess.  with a number sign
<sebsebseb> uh keyboard set up
<sebsebseb> !python
<Brucey> I am but an idiot who knows not the ways of IRC how might I find such channels?
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<sebsebseb> Brucey: channel is at the  end there
<sebsebseb> press the link
<sebsebseb> !django
<ubottu> django is a high level python web framework that encourages rapid development and clean, pragmatic design. - see http://www.djangoproject.com
<k1l> Brucey: try #python as channel for a start.
<acosonic> Anybody got any idea? It's bind server that I need to replace SOA in every zone file...
<dchapman> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<abetterfish> Brucy: Do you know python but not django? There is a very current django tutorial on sentdex's youtube channel
<Brucey> abetterfish: I am a n00b in both respects, I did follow a couple of tutorials I had python mysql eclipse django all installed but ran in to trouble part way through the setup and fear I have irrevocably destroyed my computer
<asko> installed openjdk AND oracle java runtimes but it still says application requires java runtime, wtf?
<Brucey> Is anyone else using HexChat?
<abetterfish> All hail hexchat
<Brucey> *Bows*
<asko> any tips guys?
<Brucey> apparently it allows python scripting?
<abetterfish> Brucey: Yeah hexchat can get python plugins (I think)
<abetterfish> asko: What type of file are you trying to run? A jar?
<acosonic> how to disable ipv6 permanently on ubuntu server?
<abetterfish> http://www.binarytides.com/disable-ipv6-ubuntu/
<p3rror> hello
<p3rror> I need to collect some information from many servers
<acosonic> abetterfish: I'm having some google authentification problems with email...
<p3rror> I have a list of installed application ad I need to get all version of thoses applications
<p3rror> Is there a  tool can I use or may I have to use a simple script
<abetterfish> hmm
<abetterfish> acosonic, Sent you a PM
<jushur> acosonic: is better to just firewall the ipv6 interface. then disabling it.
<acosonic> jushur: why? ...
<jushur> acosonic: things can/will break when you disable it. firewalling it instead will block any remote access to it. and keep the localhost abilities.
<acosonic> jushur: true... true... Hm...
<acosonic> then I just need to tell DNS not to use it... And postfix not to use it, then it might be OK
<jushur> acosonic: only need one app installed that has hardcoded ipv6 in and it will start to behave strange if it cant find it.
<jushur> acosonic: yes proper configs are the right way to do it.
<asko> abetterfish, minecraft.exe
<Mathisen> hello can anyone help me install grub, i installed it on the usb stick by misstake... and now i need to fix it. only problem is its not here im using ssh can someone guide me so i can install grub and then make a reboot..
<Mathisen> i only have 1 try when its over ssh... :(
<abetterfish> asko: java -jar Minecraft.exe
<Mathisen> if i mess upp it wont come upp :)
<acosonic> ok so I just removed reverse DNS entry for IPv6
<asko> cheers!
<abetterfish> asko: Well, err, you'll need the Minecraft.jar from minecraft.net/download
<Ben64> yeah, you don't run the exe in linux
<asko> it wont allow me to test it..
<asko> i installed it via wine
<Ben64> don't
<Ben64> it's java, run it with java
<abetterfish> Don't run Wine if you don't have to. Wine is not the best solution (still mad props to the wine devs)
<asko> i wont buy minecraft license if this machine wont run it
<asko> im using thinkpad t43
<Ben64> ok?
<asko> minetest ran fine but its written in c++
<asko> relevant because .jar file from minecraft.net/download requires buying it first, no demo option :S
<Ben64> not really relevant to ubuntu support
<asko> yea true..
<cfhowlett> asko, mintest is in the repos free.
<cfhowlett> minetest
<circle> in rhythmbox how do i stop it using the play queue and instead just instantly playing the song i want
<asko> yes i downloaded it
<Ben64> your laptop probably can't play minecraft anyway
<MACscr> did the kernel support for ubuntu 14.04 lts jump from 3.13 to 3.19? Does that mean that 3.16 isnt officially supported for it? I have a solution that cant use 3.19 and the latest its supports in general is 3.16.
<k1l> MACscr: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<k1l> MACscr: either you use 3.13 the whole time or you need to switch kernel stacks in the time when 16.04 gets released.
<MACscr> k1l: thanks. exactly what I was looking for
<Shadow> hi
<Guest1454> ok
<MACscr> any ideas why memtest is part of my grub, yet memtest isnt even installed according to dpkg —list
<jushur> MACscr: its in the package grub?..
<badik> hello
<MACscr> jushur: it is? my system is kvm, i dont need it
<gunda> hello oall
<jushur> MACscr: well your free t orecompile the package and remove that part.
<gunda> any it techs online that i could brainpick regarding some implementation of a file server?
<Ben64> ask the question and find out
<k1l> MACscr: you can set the memtest script -x in /etc/grub.d/
<MACscr> k1l: -x?
<k1l> remove the executable permission
<RocketLL_> I did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu and rebooted, now the login screen and desktop looks really messed up, I think it's becuase of my GPU. How can i ssh into it and undo my changes?
<MACscr> hmm, i wonder why its not part of grub on my other system
<Tin_man> RocketLL_, can't you just sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop?
<RocketLL_> It says it's not installed ;-;
<Tin_man> thats weird
<RocketLL_> I'm sure it installed properly, I was staring at the screen for the duration of the download
<Tin_man> beyond me.. sure someone should know
<r4fu5> hi there
<r4fu5> im plannin on buing a tablet 4 ubuntu touch... i know there is a fully documented hardware-compatibility list but can u guyz recommend some tablets?
<cfhowlett> !touch | r4fu5 read the wiki
<k1l> r4fu5: #ubuntu-touch is the related channel
<ubottu> r4fu5 read the wiki: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<r4fu5> ty k1l
<administrator> Hi
<administrator> hi
<server_> hello
<owen1> 'xdg-mime query default text/html' -> firefox.desktop     how to find the correct name for chromium-browser?
<owen1> (so chromium will be the default)
<MACscr> sorry for all the kernel questions, but im trying to clean things up. Any ideas why kernel 3.19 is mentioned when dpkg doesnt list it as installed? http://hastebin.com/raw/afikecesiz
<MACscr> im trying to keep my system at 3.13
<MACscr> 3.13.0-77-generic #121-Ubuntu is what is installed
<MACscr> er, currently running
<gunda> ok so i am setting up a file server. i want to use btrfs to protect myself from hard drive failure as well as to create snapshots to protect against other data loss. i would also like to have a pair of external hard drives that backups are periodically run swapped so i can keep an offsite backup
<gunda> is this possible?
<k1l> MACscr: "ls -al /boot"
<mcphail> gunda: yes, of course
<MACscr> k1l: it is listed there
<akik> owen1: not sure but did you check /usr/share/applications ?
<gunda> i was hoping to set up the externals in such a way that  they be apart of the raid with the main drive. if the main drive fails i can just push the external in and bootup with some small amount of configuration
<k1l> MACscr: what syste is that?
<k1l> *system
<gunda> ubuntu on btrfs
<MACscr> k1l: its a trust LTS system
<mcphail> gunda: I can't see why that would be a good idea, but good luck with that
<Ben64> gunda: sounds complicated, if you have drive(s) for backup, why not just use ext4 and backup regularly
<k1l> MACscr: a apt-get autoremove doesnt remove it?
<owen1> akik: nope. let me see
<gunda> mcphail: explain your pov please
<owen1> akik: i see this file: /usr/share/applications/chromium-browser.deskto
<owen1> p
<gunda> ben64: i expect the file server to be well into a TB of data and im worried the backups would take to long
<mcphail> gunda: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KISS_principle
<Ben64> well just backup the changes, like with rsync
<akik> owen1: you can set defaults with "xdg-mime default chromium-browser.desktop mime_type_here"
<gunda> mcphail: thank you i agree with that which is why im here to find a better solution.
<akik> or is it called resetting them
<MACscr> k1l: of course not, it doesnt even think its installed
<MACscr> as you could see with that dpkg output
<owen1> akik: awesome. what should be my mime/type ?
<mcphail> gunda: Ben64 has given you the best solution. rsync is your friend. rsnapshot is a nice wrapper for incremental backups
<k1l> MACscr: any chance you manually fiddled with dpkg there?
<MACscr> nope
<akik> owen1: they should be listed in the .desktop file
<owen1> akik: oh. cool
<owen1> MimeType=text/html;text/xml;application/xhtml_xml;x-scheme-handler/http;x-scheme-handler/https;
<k1l> MACscr: apt-cache policy linux-image-3.19.0-25-generic
<akik> owen1: i copied these oneliners from someone, setting vlc as default https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2015/09/06/how-to-set-vlc-as-the-default-media-player-kdexdg/
<gunda> mcphail ben64: ok thanks. regarding btrfs. can i rsync all the data with the snapshots? i apologize i have only recently discovered the power of non-windows systems and still trying to understand it all
<mcphail> gunda: yes, you can rsync the snapshots if you wish
<MACscr> k1l: Installed: (none)
<Ben64> i don't do btrfs
<Ben64> ext4 is nice and stable
<k1l> MACscr: then remove that manually from /boot
<mcphail> gunda: just remember a snapshot is not a backup - merely a convenient way to do a rollback
<k1l> MACscr: or is this related to the host system?
<owen1> akik: this one works! thanks. xdg-mime default chromium-browser.desktop x-scheme-handler/https
<Mathisen> anyone thats willing to help me install grub on my @ server... i messed up and installed it on a usb stick by misstake .. im doing this with ssh so only 1 shot @ it.. thats why i want someone to guide me..
<gunda> Mcphail: i understand. my aim is to be able to fully restore the server (including the snapshots) from an external hard drive
<gunda> Mcphail: so that worse case scenario the building burns down i can build up a new server with the data (incl snapshots) with the external hard drive
<mcphail> gunda: that sounds messy. Remember your external drive would have to be many times larger than your source drive, as snapshots are stored COW. Copying them to the external drive will lose that
<gunda> mcphail: ok so its not that it cant be done. only that it would be impractical
<mcphail> gunda: you'd need to read up on "btrfs send" to do it neatly. I'm no expert on that
<MACscr> k1l: removed it manually and grub no longer shows it when i do update-grub, so thats good, but when i run 'update-initramfs -u' now, it still creates an initrd for 3.19
<gunda> mcphail: ok thanks. this is the following setup im going to use. please let me know what you think. two hdd in machine running raid1 using btrfs. ill create nightly snapshots and weekly do rsync of the partitions to an external hdd. once rsync is complete ill swap out the external  and keep the first offsite for emergancies
<Ben64> sounds overly complex still
<A8399-Guest> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<A8399-Guest> _:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<A8399-Guest> .,:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<A8399-Guest> ,:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<A8399-Guest> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<gunda> ben64: i figure it will protect from every sort of failure with minimal downtime
<Ben64> btrfs adds unnecessarily complexity imo, as does raid 1
<mcphail> gunda: I'm generally of the opinion that RAID is a complete waste of time for almost every practical purpose
<Ben64> ext4, normal system, no raid, backups
<gunda> if i drop the raid i am still protected by an offsite backup. and instead of external harddrives i could use a cloud based backup such as crashplan
<Ben64> you don't have to worry about raid if one drive dies, you just restore from backup
<mcphail> gunda: Ben64 is right. Until you get your backup strategy in place, everything else is just froth
<gunda> the only downside to that is recoverytime if a hard drive fails or if an emergancy occurs
<gunda> id like to use btrfs for the snapshots as i am gonna be running a mysql database on it and want zero downtime when backing up
<Ben64> good luck, you seem to ignore advice so i'll stop giving it
<gunda> im not ignoring at all please dont get me wrong.
<gunda> im just justifying why i want to use btrfs. i understand that it complicates things but i need as little downtime as possible. i have taken your advice to not use raid. it does seem silly
<gunda> i have also taken mcphails advice that  i shouldnt backup the snapshots
<yeats> gunda: if the machine you're using has a RAID controller, you *should* use RAID (IMHO), but if you're talking about software RAID, that's a different situation
<mcphail> gunda: that isn't exactly what I said...
<yeats> gunda: and you might look into something like rdiff-backup for incremental backup that allows you to restore to a point in time
<OerHeks> i cannot get my launchpad back
<gunda> yeats: is that not what btrfs would allow me to do?
<yeats> gunda: further on the point about RAID - I would actually recommend that you buy a server that *does* have a good RAID controller given your use case
<OerHeks> i give up, starting with a new name, registering etc, losing membership
<OerHeks> bye
<yeats> gunda: I'll be honest, I don't know
<yeats> I've not used btrfs
<kiros2a> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<kiros2a> _:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<kiros2a> .,:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<kiros2a> :):) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<kiros2a> .,:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<yeats> gunda: (but I do manage a system that needs to be up all the time and needs redundancy and fast restore from backup)
<jushur> ive moved away from btrfs on my systems, if i need proper filesystem i use a bit of extra ram and zfs on the storage drives
<gunda> yeats: how do you generally configure your systems?
<gunda> jushur: your reason for moving away?
<yeats> gunda: that's more involved than I'm willing to go into, (and it's actually OT)
<yeats> gunda: plenty of resources on the web for the kind of thing you're asking
<jushur> gunda: had some bad results with btrfs, lost data.
<gunda> yeats: i know i have been digging deep into forums, wikis, articles and howto's. its just alot of information and preferences and im just trying to find a simple solution that is fairly easy to implement and manage
<gunda> yeats: was hoping that someone in here might be able to point me in the right direction
<yeats> gunda: I would probably pay a consultant to help you set it up, actually, especially if it's something a business or organization is going to rely on
<gunda> yeats: i might just, thanks
<yeats> somebody with real-like linux server experience
<yeats> er.. real-life
<gunda> thank you all
<Guest16511> is this ubuntu help?
<Ben64> Guest16511: indeed it is
<Guest16511> hello guys
<Guest16511> how do i run xserver with chosen driver?
<Guest16511> i want to run on ati driver
<c0kg> How to have  a conky notification/count of new emails?
<Ben64> normally it just happens, can you explain whats going on Guest16511
<Guest16511> I would like to run xserver with xserver-xorg-video-ati not fglrx which is default (because xserver just take randomly 1 of devices and its taking fglrx not ati..)
<Guest16511> i cannot run my desktop
<`consolers> i'm looking at a 15.10 install cd, which part of the ubiquity code copies the filesystem to the target partition? which file should i be looking at?
<Ben64> Guest16511: fglrx is ati's driver
<Guest16511> @ben64 but it makes my desktop black without even mouse pointer
<MACscr> k1l: removed it manually and grub no longer shows it when i do update-grub, so thats good, but when i run 'update-initramfs -u' now, it still creates an initrd for 3.19. Any ideas?
<Ben64> Guest16511: fglrx isn't default either, it needs to be installed
<Guest16511> @Ben64 Okey, but i want to run xserver with xserver-xorg-video-ati
<k1l> MACscr: sorry, i dont know what you did to that system to still wanting 3.19 then
<Ben64> Guest16511: what i'm saying is you had to have done something in order to have fglrx now
<Guest16511> @Ben64 i know... but it doesnt make me any closer to running with xserver-xorg-video-ati...
<EriC^^> MACscr: can you paste dpkg -l | grep linux-image ?
<Ben64> Guest16511: so undo what you did. i don't know what you did
<MACscr> EriC^^: its not listed there, so i had to manually remove the kernel files using rm from /boot
<EriC^^> MACscr: oh
<Guest16511> how do i hide the quit messages?
<k1l> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Guest16511> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<JamEngulfer> I just installed Ubuntu to my hard drive, but when I select the drive in my select-a-drive-to-boot menu, it comes up with the GRUB menu, giving me the option to install or try ubuntu
<k1l> Guest16511: read the bots message
<Guest16511> i see...
<Guest16511> how do i run www in console? i dont have desktop
<k1l> JamEngulfer: how did you install it?
<k1l> Guest16511: and btw: irc as root is plain stupid.
<JamEngulfer> I used a live USB stick
<Guest16511> brb
<Guest16511> exit
<JamEngulfer> k1l: Ah right, to avoid that, I needed to unplug the USB key
<JamEngulfer> Now I’m just getting ‘No operating system found’
<k1l> JamEngulfer: yes. it sounds like its booting the usb
<ubuntu374> I'm trying to allow a user to use one command with passwordless sudo using this, but it's not working, is this correct? `user ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/supervisorctl`
<haasn> I have `less` installed but update-alternatives doesn't see it as a valid pager, `update-alternatives --display pager` only shows /bin/more and /usr/bin/pg
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: does the menu you used to get be in black and white?
<JamEngulfer> Yeah
<JamEngulfer> Gah. A clean SSD and a complete Ubuntu wipe/install and I still can’t boot
<MACscr> i installed the kernel again and then removed it with apt-get and that seemed to take care of it
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: go to the bios and check that legacy isn't enabled, sounds like you installed in uefi and are booting in legacy now
<JamEngulfer> EriC^^: Whelp, that didn’t fix anything
<marks> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<marks> _:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<marks> ,.:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<marks> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<marks> bbl
<JamEngulfer> huh, weird
<JamEngulfer> anyway,
<JamEngulfer> I put it in UEFI only, and I’m still getting “Error 1962: No operating system found”
<ubuntu374> do I need to include sudo in the allowed commands?
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: what kind of laptop is it?
<JamEngulfer> A desktop
<EriC^^> custom built?
<haasn> ubuntu374: user ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/supervisorctl
<JamEngulfer> It’s a generic Lenovo one
<haasn> ubuntu374: that works for me
<JamEngulfer> Give me a sec and I’ll find the model
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: it's ok, did you disable secureboot?
<JamEngulfer> It’s a Lenovo H250s
<ubuntu374> haasn: thank you, will try :)
<JamEngulfer> Where I’ve unplugged the built in HDD and plugged the SATA connectors into an SSH
<JamEngulfer> *SSD
<homa> hi my friends
<JamEngulfer> Hallå
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: ok, let me try rebooting
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: try any hdd settings you can find in the bios, ahci etc
<EriC^^> i'll be right back
<JamEngulfer> ok
<ubuntu374> haasn: prompted for a password
<ubuntu374> haasn: i ran `sudo /usr/bin/supervisorctl`
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: ok, can you boot the live usb?
<JamEngulfer> Yeah
<JamEngulfer> Should I do that?
<EriC^^> yeah
<JamEngulfer> Ok, done that
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: ok, type sudo parted -l and paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<tokam> hello the latest proposed kernel makes problems with a lenovo g550 - the processor speed stays at 1,2ghz
<c0kg> `:l #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<JamEngulfer> EriC^^: I have the output, just trying to connect to the internet
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: i'll be back in a few mins
<JamEngulfer> ok
<JamEngulfer> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15130479
<slimPanda> is it just me or have features in nautilus been cut
<slimPanda> I remember a time where nautilus would show samba shares without 0 delay
<marcin__> one
<marcin__> hello
<icemint> Hi
<marcin__> when i run computer i have ubuntu login screen then i enter password to my acc and then i heard a sound and i am threw back to login screen (with correct password) what is wrong?
<popey> marcin__: what video card do you have?
<popey> marcin__: did this ever work, did it just break after an update?
<marcin__> i messed up with drivers
<marcin__> i had linux mint entered drivers and changed xserver-...-ati to fglrx
<marcin__> now i deinstalled fglrx and i can log into gnome guest
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: i'm back
<JamEngulfer> Hey there
<icemint> Slow room
<JamEngulfer> I gave the link to the paste earlier
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> afternoon lotuspsychje
<icemint> Dead room as well
<JamEngulfer> done
<asko> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=33102 this says sketchup 2016 should work via wine but installation whines not being win7
<marcin__> is this possible to start startx with xserver-xorg-video-ati?
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: type " for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done "
<JamEngulfer> oh god
<icemint> Get android and have more fun. Ubuntu never reslly got to huge user base like android did.
<JamEngulfer> ok
<Mathisen> hello i messed up my grub by installing it on usb by misstake can i solve this with just " sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub " ???
<Mathisen> i removed the usb from computer
<icemint> Dont say oh god
<EriC^^> Mathisen: it depends if it's legacy or uefi
<icemint> Its rude.
<asko> problem solved, wine was operating as win xp
<JamEngulfer> :/
<Mathisen> EriC^^, legacy
<marcin__> someone help me too? :D
<BluesKaj> Mathisen, yes that should work
<EriC^^> Mathisen: if you're just missing the mbr then grub-install /dev/sX && update-grub should do it
<EriC^^> *sdX
<icemint> Some ppl belive in god
<lotuspsychje> marcin__: startx should not be used anymore, whats your actual problem please
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Icedream
<ubottu> Icedream: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JamEngulfer> EriC^^: Ok, I ran that
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<pukapy> hey
<marcin__> I start computer. Ubuntu welcome screen appears. I select my user name and enter the correct password. I press enter. For one second there is black screen. There is a sound. I am moved back to login screen.
<pukapy> i'm running on xubuntu 14.04 LST
<pukapy> how can i install steam on it?
<pukapy> i installed it from ubuntu software center but when i open it , it happens nothing
<EriC^^> marcin__: press ctrl+alt+f1, login then check ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<JamEngulfer> k, done
<hateball> pukapy: open a termnal, run steam-launcher
<EriC^^> if it's owned by root or not your user then chown it
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: sudo chroot /mnt
<xangua> ! Partner | pukapy enable partner repository and install it from software center
<ubottu> pukapy enable partner repository and install it from software center: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<JamEngulfer> ok
<lotuspsychje> marcin__: ubuntu version and graphics card chipset please?
<pukapy> should i write that in terminal with ""?
<Mathisen> anyway to check bios boot order ?? dont remember if my server boot from sda or sdb ....
<Mathisen> im using ssh here... not near the computer
<EriC^^> Mathisen: if you know which disk by size or make is getting booted then sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> might help
<EriC^^> ( that's not the boot order though, just the disks available )
<pukapy> i add that to resporitory now what i install steam from ubuntu software center?
<Mathisen> yeah i get it... hmm seems like i need to take guess :(
<JamEngulfer> EriC^^: I did that btw
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: ok, type efibootmgr -v and paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> Mathisen: hold on, somebody might know
<pukapy> The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<pukapy> what should i do?
<Mathisen> EriC^^, will do
<BluesKaj> it seems the deb from the steam website works best, pukapy
<JamEngulfer> efibootmgr: EFI Variables are not supported on this system
<pukapy> ok
<hateball> BluesKaj: The deb from Valves website wont add udev rules needed for the Steam controller for instance
<pukapy> ok i install steam-launcher
<pukapy> now how i open it?
<hateball> pukapy: just run "steam-launcher" in a !terminal
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: open a fresh terminal and type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<pukapy> steam-launcher: command not found
<JamEngulfer> EriC^^: No such directory
<BluesKaj> hateball, thedn why all the glowing reports about it in the forums
<pukapy> what can i do?
<hateball> BluesKaj: How would I know, I don't read the forums.
<marcin__> ubuntu: Linux Mint 17.3 Rosa graphic card: amd radeon R7 370 / R9 270X/370 OEM ?? this is from the driver (lspci | grep VGA)
<lotuspsychje> !mint | marcin__
<ubottu> marcin__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<marcin__> join #linuxmint-help
<lotuspsychje> marcin__: install a regular ubuntu version from the topic, and we will able to help you
<MrBiogene> marcin__:  on irc.spotchat.org
<hateball> pukapy: did you add the partner repo as suggested? After that you should be able to run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install steam:i386 && steam &"
<pukapy> yeha i add that repository
<pukapy> i got this
<pukapy> [1]+  Stopped                 sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install steam:i386 && steam
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: ok, the live usb is booted in legacy mode, reboot it in uefi mode
<JamEngulfer> uuuuuuh
<JamEngulfer> ok
<hateball> pukapy: press enter
<pukapy> yeah
<pukapy> i press
<JamEngulfer> Ah, I see, there is indeed a UEFI option
<ouroumov_> pukapy, type "fg"
<hateball> pukapy: at the install step you should get an ncurses gui that wants you to accept the steam license
<JamEngulfer> I’m in the GRUB boot thingy, should I do the ‘try ubuntu’ option?
<pukapy> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install steam:i386 && steam
<marcin__> how do i list all devices (usb etc)?
<pukapy> that fg
<pukapy> show me
<EriC^^> Mathisen: what kind of pc is it?
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: is it in black and white?
<lotuspsychje> marcin__: your still on mint, please seek help on their channel
<Mathisen> EriC^^, a Dell optiplex 760
<Mathisen> EriC^^, Desktop
<popey> marcin__: yea, we don't support mint here
<marcin__> lol
<EriC^^> Mathisen: ok, try sudo apt-get install smbios-utils
<JamEngulfer> EriC^^: Yep
<pukapy> it still don't work...
<lotuspsychje> marcin__: make your life easy and install an ubuntu version from the topic, youl get all the help you need here
<marcin__> lotuspsychje: i need to copy my files first
<pukapy> so how can i make that damn steam to work?..
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: ok, boot i
<EriC^^> it
<JamEngulfer> EriC^^: Should I boot and do all of the commands you listed before?
<Mathisen> EriC^^, does not seem to be anything in there for boot order
<Mathisen> i can get some info but not what im after
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: yeah, first check ls -l /sys/firmware/efi to see if it booted in uefi right
<JamEngulfer> ok
<pukapy> now i get couldn't set up steam data - please contact technical support
<JamEngulfer> Yeah, that gave a list of things
<JamEngulfer> They look EFI-ey
<[[thufir]]> in apt, how do I reconfigure a package?  specifically, mail-stack-delivery
<EriC^^> Mathisen: does sudo dmidecode
<EriC^^> provide anything useful?
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: ok, run the previous commands
<Mathisen> EriC^^, wow big output need to parse it give me a few min
<netman87> can someone tell how i can make usb_modeswitch run automatically when i put usb modem to pc?
<netman87> for some reason it doesnt install udev rules automatically while i install usb_modeswitch on ubuntu server
<[[thufir]]> ok, pardon, it was dpkg-reconfigure, not apt.  However, it doesn't do anything with mail-stack-delivery.   Do I have to purge and re-install it?
<A4711> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<A4711> _:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<A4711> ,.:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<A4711> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<A4711> bbl
<lotuspsychje> !ops | a4711 known spammer
<ubottu> a4711 known spammer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Mathisen> EriC^^, does not seem to tell anything maybe im blind.. >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15130747/
<EriC^^> Mathisen: yeah, it was a long shot
<JamEngulfer> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15130759
<JamEngulfer> Output of efibootmgr -v
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: ok, type ls -lR /boot/efi
<EriC^^> and paste the output
<marcin__> exit()
<marcin__> quit()
<marcin__> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<marcin__> !quit
<lokien> hey guys my ubuntu is kind of broken, how can I fix it? something like "repair existing installation"
<JamEngulfer> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15130916
<atralheaven> Hello, how can I search files under N mb in file manager?
<ouroumov_>  lokien please provide a specific error message
<JamEngulfer> God that took so long to do. The WiFi for the PC I’m repairing is terrible
<lokien> ouroumov_: it won't shutdown, and it doesn't work with systemd, I'm forced to pick upstart. I want "clear" install again
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: ok, type sudo mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: and sudo mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/Boot
<JamEngulfer> wtf
<JamEngulfer> unable to resolve host ubuntu
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: np, dont use sudo
<JamEngulfer> weird
<JamEngulfer> Well, I tried again and it worked
<EriC^^> it's cause it's from the live usb, no worries
<JamEngulfer> fair enough. Yeah, both commands are done
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: ok, type cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<JamEngulfer> with or without sudo?
<JamEngulfer> oh right
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: and cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<JamEngulfer> I’m root
<EriC^^> without
<JamEngulfer> Ok,  both done
<MonkeyDust> atralheaven  not sure is it can be done in file manager, but while you try to find out, type this is in a terminal    find / -size 500M -exec ls -lha {} \;
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: ok, try rebooting
<JamEngulfer> uuuuuuuuuuh
<JamEngulfer> crap
<JamEngulfer> Some error about /boot
<JamEngulfer> Now I’m at a GRUB screen
<EriC^^> which grub screen?
<JamEngulfer> try ubuntu
<JamEngulfer> hmm
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> what was the error about /boot?
<JamEngulfer> I couldn’t catch it
<JamEngulfer> Literally too fast to see
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: ok, try removing the live usb
<[[thufir]]> in apt, how do I reconfigure a package?  dpkg-reconfigure has no output  for mail-stack-delivery
<JamEngulfer> Have done
<EriC^^> and see if you get a different error at the end
<JamEngulfer> Now it’s on the “Operating system not found” error
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: ok, boot the live usb
<JamEngulfer> Ok, I’m booted now
<JamEngulfer> was ‘cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi’ correct?
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: yeah
<JamEngulfer> oh, o
<JamEngulfer> *ok
<JamEngulfer> I’m booted now
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: type sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<JamEngulfer> Ok, it’s already the newest version
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: ok, sudo efibootmgr -v
<JamEngulfer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15131050
<MonkeyDust> first titme i see uefi output
<MonkeyDust> time*
<JamEngulfer> EriC^^: I linked the paste
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: ok, type " for i in 0029 0022 0023 0021 0025; do sudo efibootmgr -A -b $i; done "
<JamEngulfer> wat
<JamEngulfer> ok
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: that will disable the boot entries for the ssd and WD My passport and others so ubuntu is first in the boot order for uefi
<JamEngulfer> Ok, done
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: so if you ever need to reverse it use the same line but replace sudo efibootmgr -A -b .... with sudo efibootmgr -a -b
<EriC^^> to make them active again
<JamEngulfer> Ok, cool
<JamEngulfer> Should I try rebooting?
<EriC^^> yeah
<JamEngulfer> Also, should I remove the memory stick as well?
<EriC^^> i dont think it matters
<JamEngulfer> ah fsk
<JamEngulfer> Still getting the OS not found error
<EriC^^> also an error?
<EriC^^> uefi is enabled and secureboot is turned off, right?
<JamEngulfer> yeah
<lerner> what can I use to select just one page of a pdf document?
<lerner> and save it as a file?
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: try booting the live usb again
<JamEngulfer> EriC^^: Ok, booted
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: sudo efibootmgr -v
<JamEngulfer> That’s weird, command not found
<JamEngulfer> I’ll just apt-get it
<mcphail> !info pdftk | lerner
<ubottu> lerner: pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02-3 (wily), package size 677 kB, installed size 2899 kB
<MonkeyDust> lerner  inkscape can edit pdf, too
<JamEngulfer> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15131287
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: try sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "Ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<JamEngulfer> l I
<JamEngulfer> is the third argument an l or a capital i?
<EriC^^> small L
<atralheaven> MonkeyDust: I can list them with 'find . -type f -size -10M' but I need to list them in file manager to be able to delete some of them
<JamEngulfer> There was some sort of thing that happened
<JamEngulfer> A list of devices/boot thingies
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: ok, try rebooting
<JamEngulfer> ok
<JamEngulfer> Nope
<JamEngulfer> Nothing’s working
<MonkeyDust> atralheaven  i tried it in nautilus, there's no such option... maybe another file manager... or wit find in a terminal ... find . -type f -size -10M -exec rm {} \;
<JamEngulfer> I’m giving up now
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: you can use legacy mode in worse case
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: did you try removing the memory card?
<JamEngulfer> That doesn’t work either
<EriC^^> you need to reinstall in legacy mode
<blackdep> Hey guys.
<blackdep> I need some help ;D
<MonkeyDust> blackdep  let's hear it, in one line
<balky> Hey all!
<balky> Is this a good place for noob questions? :)
<blackdep> I found a way to access through the terminal in my college exam hall.
<mrCee3> hello is this where i can ask questions about ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> balky   let's hear it, in one line
<blackdep> I knew that they were using ubuntu systems on the computers , What can I do to other guys on the same network as a root terminal ?
<EriC^^> JamEngulfer: try enabling csm legacy and reinstalling in legacy mode ( use ls -l /sys/firmware/efi to check that it's not in uefi mode should be empty )
<mrCee3> if so why when i put in a dvd it brings up vlc but doesnt play...
<balky> Thanks MonkeyDust - I have a VPS running Ubuntu. How good / bad is having DNS run localy?
<mrCee3> i mean what does ubuntu 14.04 come with (nothing it appears)'
<MonkeyDust> blackdep  how legal is that
<MonkeyDust> blackdep  keep it in the channel
<matu> Hi, i would like installing Linux into a new Asus zenbook pro, Windows wont be installed on this machine, is it dangereous to erase all partitions on the hard disk drive in order to install linux ?
<matu> should i care about the Windows boot manager ?
<matu> "Windows boot manager"
<hateball> mrCee3: You may need to install extra codecs
<blackdep> MonkeyDust who gives a dammmmn!
<hateball> mrCee3: Open a terminal and issue: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MonkeyDust> blackdep  if it's not legal, this is not the right channel for you
<blackdep> MonkeyDust where do you suggest me to go then ?
<MonkeyDust> !alis | blackdep
<ubottu> blackdep: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<mrCee3> here is what i get http://imgur.com/F4mQgPk
<ice9> I have USB3 hub + ethernet adapter; it freezes the system every time I use it but the duration from plugging it isn't constant, the freeze can happen after 2 mins or after 30 mins; any idea?
<xangua> mrCee3: please elaborate
<geirha> mrCee3: Hit TAB to mark the <Ok> button, then hit enter to accept that microsoft license
<mrCee3> tab... omg! Geirha... thanks so much!
<laudiacay> hey all i have a system and the wifi card is just not showing up anywhere but lspci. it's an intel 8260, rev 3a
<laudiacay> any tips on what i should try?
<geirha> (why doesn't it use a graphical debian frontend by default when DISPLAY is set?)
<laudiacay> i'm an arch user fixing a friend's system so please dumb down any ubuntu-specific stuff :3
<laudiacay> ip link is giving me a weird output
<hateball> laudiacay: what release is the machine running?
<laudiacay> no wireless anything shows up
<laudiacay> hateball: one sec
<hateball> laudiacay: as it will need a quite new kernel
<blackdep> t
<hateball> laudiacay: cat /etc/issue
<laudiacay> ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<laudiacay> hateball:
<laudiacay> shit seriously a new kernel :(
<laudiacay> god i just wanna install arch on it
<ioria> laudiacay, you can take a look here http://askubuntu.com/questions/693109/intel-wireless-8260-unclaimed-network
<xangua> laudiacay: please don't curse and you can install Willy(Ubuntu 15.10) kernel from official repository
<mrCee3> geirha... my dvd is playing great now thanks again!
<hateball> laudiacay: you can sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-wily to get the latest ubuntu packaged kernel on it
<hateball> laudiacay: that is, the one from 15.10
<hateball> laudiacay: which is 4.2. I am not sure if it supports 8260 tho, as I only have 7260 myself
<laudiacay> hateball: ok thank you i'm going to look
<laudiacay> ioria: im working through  that solution rn
<laudiacay> thanks
<ioria> laudiacay, good luck
<prodix_Hacker> hey every one
<balky> Anyone? I'm trying to figure out how much resources will local DNS use on VPS
<balky> is it overhead just to redirect one domain?
<MonkeyDust> balky  try in ##networking
<JamEngulfer> EriC^^: Hey, just want to say thanks for helping me out. I’ve got to head off now, but it looks like Lenovo’s hardware might just be putting a spanner in the works. Either way, I’m giving up getting it working, as it’s not worth my time
<JamEngulfer> Thanks again though
<balky> OK, thanks
<laudiacay> yall where's drivers??
<laudiacay> iooner:
<laudiacay> (sorry for the ping that was on accident)
<laudiacay> hateball:
<laudiacay> i need "/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi"
<laudiacay> but i can't find it :(
<laudiacay> wait so it should be under
<blackdep> help
<blackdep> need help
<laudiacay> /lib/modules/
<laudiacay> right?
<laudiacay> then like....
<blackdep> if anyone has sometime for chat , please pm me
<laudiacay> theres 2 options theres 3.19.0-25-generic and also 3.19.0-49-generi
<laudiacay> generic
<necku_> this is my /etc/network/interfaces on Ubuntu 14.04: http://paste.codebasehq.com/pastes/4mdv70dwcm9m7ascrj , when I boot I get "booting without full network configuration"... what am I doing wrong?
<hateball> laudiacay: Please dont treat this channel as your personal blog, it's terrible for anyone else to see what is going on
<laudiacay> i'm asking y'all
<hateball> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> blackdep, ask your question in the chat, you 'll have the advantage of possible support from more than one helper
<laudiacay> hateball: is there a reason there's no PCIE folder in /kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi?
<MonkeyDust> laudiacay  ask your question in one line, so you just have to hit the up arrow to repeat the question
<zenith7> hi
<gambler> hi. i downloaded world of warcraft 4.3.4, set all files and folders to me as owner, set chmod 777, and WOW launcher says: Cannot stream required archive data. Please check the network connection.  Plz help
<hateball> !wine | gambler
<ubottu> gambler: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> gambler  don't use 777 ... anyone could change anything, locking you out
<guest> Hi. In GNU awk, how do I print all fields except the last 2?
<MonkeyDust> guest  if you don't get an answer here, try in #bash
<SchrodingersScat> is awk bash?
<MonkeyDust> SchrodingersScat  as it's used in bash scripts
<SchrodingersScat> MonkeyDust: oh, and thanks, adding the timeout/clientsomething for my ssh_config and sshd_config seems to have fixed my problem with connecting to my reverse tunnel that you probably don't remember.
<homa> hi my friends
<SchrodingersScat> hello
<necku_> is it possible to create a network bridge on Ubuntu Desktop, or should I rather choose Ubuntu Server?
<SchrodingersScat> necku_: this is a little old but, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge , and afaik there wouldn't be much difference between the server and gui version on this, I could be wrong.
<Nilesh> does sudo apt-get remove kdepim uninstalls kmail too?
<necku_> SchrodingersScat, ubuntu boots "without full network configuration" whan I try that. how can I find the fault?
<mrsam96> when i write sudo apt-get update see this error===http://paste.ubuntu.com/15131818/
<MonkeyDust> mrsam96  that's not an error, that's an action
<SchrodingersScat> necku_: /etc/network/interfaces ?
<MonkeyDust> mrsam96  after that, it should continue
<mrsam96> <MonkeyDust>how can i do?
<mrsam96> <MonkeyDust>what can i do?
<popey> mrsam96: is that the only thing it says?
<popey> mrsam96: it says nothing else?
<mrsam96> <popey>its only
<popey> mrsam96: is this ubuntu?
<mrsam96> yeah
<popey> what version?
<mrsam96> 15.120
<mrsam96> 15.10
<popey> Okay.
<popey> What does /etc/apt/sources.list contain?
<mrsam96> wait
<popey> Can you paste it on a pastebin please?
<popey> !paste | mrsam96
<ubottu> mrsam96: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mrsam96> yeah wait
<popey> ok
<mrsam96> what command have to do?
<popey> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<MonkeyDust> mrsam96  sudo apt install -f
<cfhowlett> mrsam96, more /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<popey> cfhowlett: that assumes pastebinit is installed
<cfhowlett> true true
<cfhowlett> true true
<popey> which I wouldn't do, especially as they have issues with apt, we can't assume they even can install it
<cfhowlett> mrsam96, more /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<mrsam96> this error::::You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<mrsam96> <MonkeyDust::http://paste.ubuntu.com/15131885/
<necku_> SchrodingersScat, http://paste.codebasehq.com/pastes/4mdv70dwcm9m7ascrj
<MonkeyDust> mrsam96  go ahead   sudo apt-get autoremove
<popey> uh
<popey> mrsam96: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<mrsam96>   popey>  this error:::You are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<mrsam96> <MonkeyDust> remove it?
<popey> mrsam96: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<popey> mrsam96: paste the output from the above in paste.ubuntu.com please
<mrsam96> خن
<mrsam96> ok
<mrsam96>   popey>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15131922/
<popey> mrsam96: okay, that looks good.
<mrsam96>   popey>  so?
<mrsam96> what this command do?====sudo apt-get autoremobe?
<mrsam96> remove*
<SchrodingersScat> necku_: this one may be better, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html could it be your settings for eth0 and eth1 keeping it down?
<thththeaddd> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS with 3.19.0-26 and btrfs on /. And when i try to boot with that kernel i get a kernel panic: https://imgur.com/a/cbjbw Is this a known bug? Because i didn't find any information about it yet.
<popey> thththeaddd: can you boot to an older kernel?
<thththeaddd> yes
<thththeaddd> popey: yes
<popey> thththeaddd: and it mounts okay when you're not on 3.19?
<thththeaddd> exactly
<popey> thththeaddd: ugh, sounds like a bug then,
<thththeaddd> popey: I'm currently using 3.13.0-77-generic and it works
<popey> thththeaddd: "ubuntu-bug linux" and follow the prompts, and detail when it started.
<popey> thththeaddd: you may also get some btrfs specific help in #btrfs.
<thththeaddd> popey: ok, thanks
<eva> jhjkjkjkjghj
<eva> à quoi ca sert ici
<coffeeguy> hi how do i remove ms ttfs package and reinstall it?
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<eva> ok in english
<MonkeyDust> coffeeguy  try   sudo apt install ttf-mscorefonts-installer --reinstall
<coffeeguy> thanks MonkeyDust :D
<coffeeguy> that was awesome
<laudiacay> hey, now i'm running "make clean" and not getting any output, then i'm running make defconfig-iwlwifi and it's getting angry: "execvp: ./lxdialog/check-lxdialog.sh: Permission Denied". I'm running as root. what do i do?
<necku_> SchrodingersScat, thanks it solved my problem!
<SchrodingersScat> necku_: great, so it boots with network? how about the bridge?
<chotaz`w> Ok this is kinda farfetch but it might sound familiar for someone. I'm trying to creat an ubuntu box with vagrant, importing ubuntu/trusty64 and using 6 different provisioning scripts to install some packages(git,apache2, web dev related stuff) and evrything works fine! Only when I try restarting the VM it hangs during boot with some ubuntu cloud related info printed on screen and hangs in there. it shows some sort of table with the available
<chotaz`w> network adapters and their IPs
<necku_> SchrodingersScat, I haven't rebooted yet, just restarted the networking service, and I'm able to bridge two networks that I've setup and pinging between them
<chotaz`w> it all works well when I'm creating the box, but whenever I try restarting it, it hangs during boot.
<MonkeyDust> chotaz`w  vagraznt has its own channel
<MonkeyDust> chotaz`w  simpmy type   /j #vagrant   it's quite populated
<chotaz`w> MonkeyDust, I shall then reformulate my question. Why does ubuntu hang on boot showing ubuntu cloud related info(ci-info) with a table showing the available adapters and their IP adresses?
<chotaz`w> thanks for the tip, I didnt remember asking there!
<dhino> Hello, ich have a dual boot (Windows 7 / Ubuntu) by the boot starts grub and give me 10 sec to do a action, can i change the 10 sec to 30 sec or that windows starts after 10 sec inactivity?
<thththeaddd> popey: It was a bug on that specific kernel. It works with the wily kernel (4.2.0-27-generic). Should i make that bug report?
<popey> thththeaddd: i would, yes please!
<MonkeyDust> dhino  change  GRUB TIMEOUT to the value you want     sudo -e /etc/default/grub
<thththeaddd> popey: but when i use the bug report tool, it adds wrong information to the bugreport (wrong kernel)
<popey> thththeaddd: it will put the current running kernel in there, yes. Just put a note in the bug report about which ones you've tried that work and which ones don't
<thththeaddd> popey: ok
<popey> thanks thththeaddd
<dhino> ah okay thx
<thththeaddd> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1380881 this looks very similar (although it's very old). Should i add a response there?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1380881 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs" [High,Confirmed]
<popey> thththeaddd: no, I'd make a new bug
<thththeaddd> popey: ok, thanks for your help
<thththeaddd> popey: sorry, this is my first bug report. so i have no idea about anything :D
<popey> thththeaddd: no worries :)
<tinyalpha> hello ubuntu
<runelind_q> I built my own landscape server to manage my Ubuntu Virtual Machines, however when I register them they show up as full computer registrations instead of virtual machines.  Is there something special I have to do to register them as virtual machines?
<MonkeyDust> runelind_q  there's also #ubuntu-server
<runelind_q> oh, I'll try that, thanks.
<Schnabeltierchen> mhm any channel where i could get some hints about vpnc?
<MonkeyDust> Schnabeltierchen  start in #openvpn
<skrite> hey all
<aioplace> Speed on burning DVD Debian Linux Image - What should i put on the speed burn? 2x or 4x
<wonderworld> hi, is there an easy way to lock wine into it's prefox ? I want to disallow Windows apps to read/write anything outside of $HOME/.wine
<wonderworld> pewfIx even
<wonderworld> preFIX lol
<aioplace> it's ubuntu better than debian?
<Rajiv_> Hi, was wondering if someone could help, I upgraded my ubuntu from 12 to 14 . My ubuntu box had some system users with /bin/bash after the upgrade all these users changes to nologin in /etc/passwd
<aioplace> Rajiv_ go on /etc/apt/sources.list
<aioplace> and try to change there.
<Rajiv__> Hi got disconnected, what should I be changing in sourcelist ?
<aioplace> Go on Explore by root.. fallow Alt+F2 - gksu nautilus
<Rajiv__> <aioplace> I am upgrading a ubuntu server, theres no ui
<aioplace> <Rajiv__> you don't have access on root terminal?
<aioplace> try: sudo apt-get update
<Rajiv__> Yes, I do. I have /etc/apt/source.list open. Was wondering what change I should make in that
<Rajiv__> To no change my users to nolgin
<chotaz`w> My ubuntu VM hangs on boot on this screen: http://i.imgur.com/0K5t9uN.png, however it's a regular ubuntu trusty desktop VM, with no cloud stuff configured whatsoever.
<aioplace> <Rajiv__> after main type ex: mail contrib non-free
<aioplace> to all
<Rajiv__> I see. Could you tell me what that actually does
<aioplace> It's upgrade from internet not from DVD
<aioplace> after that you don't need DVD whe install an app
<Rajiv__> I upgraded Ubuntu version from the repo deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted
<aioplace> good
<aioplace> now do an upgrade
<aioplace> apt-get install firmware-linux-nonfree
<aioplace> but
<aioplace> not if you are in a good position
<aioplace> Don't do it!
<Rajiv__> That was not clear I ll paste my question again
<Rajiv__> I upgraded ubuntu server from 12 to 14. Had some system users with /bin/bash in passwd. All these changed to nologin after the upgrade. Could somebody give me a clue on why that happened?
<rypervenche> I guess because system users shouldn't have shell access?
<Rajiv__> But they are necessary in production
<f00dWorksta> does anyone get a frozen ubuntu once in a while? Only mouse would work, but it'd be "trapped" on 1 monitor (I have 2). I have tried waiting it out (30min), but the only thing that would make it come back is if I attempt to switch to TTY1, and wait ~3-5min... then it would load the TTY and everything is now back to normal. Observations: CPU isn't being stressed (fan isn't going nuts), HDD is not being accessed (HDD light is inactive, and no disk soun
<f00dWorksta> ds at all)
<acer>     /server irc.efnet.net
<f00dWorksta> Rajiv__: I hope you made a backup :)
<Rajiv__> yes
<Rajiv__> Dont know why the upgrade messes up my /etc/passwd
<akik> Rajiv__: you can use chsh to change shells of other users
<akik> Rajiv__: sudo chsh -s /bin/bash username
<Rajiv__> I dont want to change it back . I do not want it to change during the upgrade
<Rajiv__> We are planning to upgrade the production ubuntu server
<Rajiv__> I am testing upgrade with a clone
<Rajiv__> What do I do so that the upgrade does not touch my /etc/passwd
<LambdaComplex> Rajiv__: what's happening to your passwd file?
<Rajiv__> I upgraded ubuntu server from 12 to 14. Had some system users with /bin/bash in passwd. All these changed to nologin after the upgrade.
<LambdaComplex> Rajiv__: hm, are you sure the accounts didn't have an expiration set or something like that?
<Rajiv__> Can you help me with that this is a user field "www-data:x:33:33:www-data"
<Rajiv__> Its actually set to never expire
<Rajiv__> Last password change                                    : Apr 15, 2013 Password expires                                        : never Password inactive                                       : never Account expires                                         : never Minimum number of days between password change          : 0 Maximum number of days between password change          : 99999
<akik> Rajiv__: which user accounts changed to nologin?
<Jakey3> i can identify
<Jakey3> *cant
<k1l> Jakey3: #freenode for issues with the freenode network
<Jakey3> please can someone cofirm the string to indentify
<Rajiv__> not just www-data, but many other system users
<akik> i think www-data should be nologin
<LambdaComplex> Jakey3: /msg nickserv identify password
<Jakey3> done
<Jakey3> thanks
<k1l> www-data is nologin
<k1l> which makes sense
<Rajiv__> Yes, but the apache user executes many scripts, it needs to have /bin/bash which it did before the upgrade
<frib> Hi.  I am trying to switch my keyboard layout from US to Italian but the shortcut combinations won't work.  Tried a couple different ones.
<Rajiv__> Changed to nologin after the upgrade
<akik> Rajiv__: for httpd to function, it doesn't need to have a bash shell. which scripts do you mean? who is running them?
<Rajiv__> I just wanted to know why my /etc/passwd was modified after a do-release-upgrade
<akik> Rajiv__: it's probably the apache2 package that you upgraded which changed that
<Rajiv__> No, i have held the apache package from updating
<Rajiv__> apt-mark hold apache2
<Rajiv__> And held back all its deps too
<Rajiv__> There are some other system users whos access is changed from /bin/bash to nologin
<frib> Please help I can't change my keyboard layout to another language!
<akik> Rajiv__: i'm guessing (after reading some postings) that it's base-passwd package which changed it
<akik> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2014-June/276041.html
<akik> it says that you should've been prompted about the change
<LambdaComplex> >upgrade modifying system's passwd file
<LambdaComplex> so is there a good reason for this?
<Rajiv__> @<akik> thank you for the input, so will that be a good thing I hold back base-passwd and do an upgrade
<akik> sorry, i don't know
<akik> i guess it's something to add to your post install script (if any)
<Rajiv_> <akik> Thank you very much for that info. I ll do some research into it. :)
<Rajiv_> Have a great day
<rocket42> 2
<Guy1524> [11:52] <Guy1524> hey guys when I run the install script in recovery mode root terminal (drivers mounted corrently)  I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15133248/ by install script I mean the nvidia 64 bit linux vulkan driver installer should I purge all the nvidia things before installing?
<obZen> Question: If I download an ubuntu LTS point release, does that include a newer kernel?
<nullzen> is there an issue with the full disk encrytpion when you install?
<nullzen> after I put in my password I get an error message before it says successful
<azizLIGHT> So zfs will be used by default in 16.04 LTS instead of ext4?
<k1l> azizLIGHT: no
<k1l> azizLIGHT: read carefully. not only some headlines someone wrote on his news blog to gather clicks
<azizLIGHT> I think Ars Technica implied it
<obZen> Ubuntu 14.0.4 what kernel does that use
<obZen> Is it still the older kernel?
<earman45321> Hey guys, would someone mind helping me figure out how to connect to a corporate wifi network.  WPA2 Enterprise PEAP I believe. Running Ubuntu 15.10.  WPA2 Personal seems to work fine, only having issue with WPA2 Enterprise
<k1l> obZen: if you install that its 4.2
<obZen> Darn. I have a skylake processor and I need to use the live session
<k1l> obZen: if you just run the update your "old" 14.04 will stay on the older kernel that you use. but you can install the new kernel
<obZen> I need linux 4.4 in a live session
<dontknow> obZen, i read it uses 4.2
<obZen> I'm trying to shrink my / partition
<k1l> obZen: 16.04 will use that. you can use that alpha builds
<obZen> I'll try one of those
<k1l> azizLIGHT: better read the original blogpost: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/02/zfs-is-fs-for-containers-in-ubuntu-1604.html
<azizLIGHT> Thanks k1l
<azizLIGHT> But could I do a zfs based / via the installer for 16.04 LTS?
<k1l> azizLIGHT: yes. its supports zfs. but its not the standard FS. that is still ext4
<azizLIGHT> Got it
<vbotka> earman45321, you''ll have to ask your admin for details described in /usr/share/doc/wpa_supplicant/examples/wpa2-eap-ccmp.conf
<vbotka> earman45321, and also phase2="auth=... https://w1.fi/cgit/hostap/plain/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<user32323> hello
<user32323> why no body talks?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | user32323
<ubottu> user32323: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows how this new feature works on 14.04.4? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1241972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1241972 in One Hundred Papercuts "Drag and drop apps from Dash to Desktop doesn't work" [Low,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> well the dash is bigger then my desktop, can someone test this drag n drop icon to desktop?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, working for me
<lotuspsychje> ioria: is your dash smaller then desktop? im on netbook here :p
<ioria> lotuspsychje, grag and drop geany; icon-shortcut created and working
<ioria> *drag
<lotuspsychje> ioria: nice thank you
<ioria> lotuspsychje, yes, smaller
<ioria> lotuspsychje, check if you are updated
<lotuspsychje> ioria: yes, im up to date, but my problem is i cant drop it to desktop, as dash fills my whole screen
<lotuspsychje> ioria: i suppose you dont know howto make dash smaller?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, cat /etc/issue and uname -r
<lotuspsychje> ioria: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l  3.13.0-77-generic
<tinyalpha> ubuntu is it hacker proof
<ioria> lotuspsychje, http://askubuntu.com/questions/36341/how-to-get-unity-dash-overlays-maximized-by-default
<lotuspsychje> !security | tinyalpha
<ubottu> tinyalpha: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<tinyalpha> so stfu
<tinyalpha> jk
<tinyalpha> okay i check it out over there
<ioria> lotuspsychje, it says : gsettings set com.canonical.Unity form-factor 'Netbook'
<tinyalpha> binrecall
<lotuspsychje> ioria: thank you, lets try that :p
<tinyalpha> have you ever heard of that ubuntu program binrecall
<ioria> lotuspsychje, np
<lotuspsychje> ioria: oh wait, its even more simple lol, dash has a minimize and maximize button also
<ioria> lotuspsychje, ok
<tarvid> trying to boot into a command line, holding shift during the boot process does bring up grub menu, monitor is connected to display port
<tarvid> err does not bring up anything, screen goes blank then monitor says no signal
<ioria> tarvid, maybe you need a nomodeset parameter in grub , or replace quite splash  with text
<tarvid> i can't get to grub
<ioria> " holding shift during the boot process does bring up grub menu..."
<ioria> tarvid, that is grub -> advanced options -> then press 'e'
<tarvid> not for me, all I get is a blank screen, after booting a USB stick, choosing try rather than install leads to restart then a blank screen
<ioria> tarvid,  are you on livecd ?
<tarvid> Ubuntu 14.04 is installed, I muched with lightdm.conf trying to save screen resolution, I want to restore the backup of lightdm I made
<ioria> tarvid,  ok, boot from live (or recovery), mount the partition, do your changes, umount and reboot
<tarvid> boot from live leads to choice of install or test, choosing test leads to restart
<tarvid> I can't get to a command line
<ioria> tarvid,  i see, first check the integrity of the medium from the main menu
<tarvid> how close is Xenial to running?
<ioria> few weeks
<k1l> tarvid: if you need to ask dont use it
<tarvid> I'm dead in the water anyway
<ioria> focus
<tarvid> I think it is a problem with my monitor
<ioria> tarvid,  if you really think so, try another one
<tarvid> it is a Lenovo 4k and I wanted to use 2560 instaed of 4k
<breadmonster> Hey guys! I put Lubuntu on a USB and now I'm trying to format it. Doing so in Nautilus gives me the error "This partition cannot be modified because it contains a partition table; please reinitialize layout of the whole device. (udisks-error-quark, 11)"
<breadmonster> Can someone tell me how to circumvent this problem?
<ioria> breadmonster, you used dd to put Lubuntu on it ?
<breadmonster> ioria: Correct.
<breadmonster> Was that a bad move?
<kapcom01> hello, I have the latest bios on my HP ProBook 4530s and I cant boot any kernel newer than 4.2.0-22. Here is the error http://s12.postimg.org/4rhwyrz9p/IMG_20160215_113420.jpg
<ioria> breadmonster, no, use gparted, maybe you need to recreate the PT , the format it again
<ioria> *then
<ioria> breadmonster, sudo apt-get install gparted
<ioria> breadmonster, then Device -> create partition table
<ioria> breadmonster, choose msdos
<xaviergmail> Hey, I'm playing Minecraft, yet for some reason the game can't seem to register when I press the 2 key while holding shift? Works just fine under arch / windows 7
<xaviergmail> Any ideas as to what could be conflicting are appreciated
<texla> I have a partition /dev/sda3  I want to change it to sdb1  How do I do this change
<vlt> !xy | texla
<ubottu> texla: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<Revian1> Am I correct in assuming that the "b" in /dev/sdb identifies a removeable volume?
<vlt> Revian1: No.
<agile_prg> trying to add a ppa repository
<agile_prg> keep getting certificate validation failed
<agile_prg> any ideas what to do?
<Revian1> vlt, Thank you
<vlt> Revian1: It’s just a name.
<duke3aut> hi there, may i end-user ask sound syste, question (regarding xubuntu) alsa/pulseaudio? no meta or if better channel give me link to hwome it may konzern.
<vlt> !ask | duke3aut
<ubottu> duke3aut: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<duke3aut> !meta !patience
 * duke3aut irnores that bot
<duke3aut> ok, my problem is i have xubunto good working her on my netbook. sound works principially. but i have netbook speakers and usb keyboard that kan make sound too. how can i make both play sound? (sorry, if that doesn't fit into one line but requires two)
<duke3aut> i can switch between keyboard speakers and netbook-biltin, but id'd like to both play (for the requireed one-liner)
<dusf> i am trying to enter the following command, without quotes 'sudo cat /dev/null  > /etc/samba/smb.conf' but i receive a permission denied error. what can i do to fix this please
<bazhang> duke3aut, got pavucontrol and padevchooser installed?
<bazhang> !info paprefs
<ubottu> paprefs (source: paprefs): PulseAudio Preferences. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1build3 (wily), package size 45 kB, installed size 321 kB
<duke3aut> bazhang: i think i don't i always tried with the "volume control - sound settings". so "pac..."-things might fit my needs?
<bazhang> pavucontrol padechooser paprefs <----- duke3aut
<bazhang> padevchooser
<duke3aut> ok, thank you, i'll gibve that a try
<bazhang> np
<duke3aut> bazhang; it installed it, wher should i go next?
<bazhang> it? duke3aut I said three to install not one
<bazhang> which One did you install duke3aut
<Tobias92> Some days ago I asked here about an apparent file descriptor leak I observed on my Ubuntu deployment. I have since investigated further, and it appears that Google Chrome is the culprit; it will start leaking file descriptors at approximately 100 per second when it runs and is in active use (pages loading, scrolling, etc). The particular site does not appear to matter. Has anyone observed this behavior before? Or better yet, is there a fix?
<duke3aut> paprefs
<bazhang> duke3aut, install all THREE
<duke3aut> ok, sorry
<duke3aut> can you tell me again, tehre is so much quits and splitting around my client fortgot
<bazhang> pavucontrol padevchooser papfrefs duke3aut turn off parts joins and quits for your client too
<bazhang> duke3aut, ^
<duke3aut> bazhang: it installed the other but couldnt find the papfrefs
<duke3aut> but control and chooser seems to be installed
<ioria> !info paprefs
<ubottu> paprefs (source: paprefs): PulseAudio Preferences. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1build3 (wily), package size 45 kB, installed size 321 kB
<duke3aut> anyway, it gives me new options at multimedia. i'll try that out first
<ubuntuNoob> When trying to format my ssd, I keep getting this error from gparted: Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes
<ubuntuNoob> Any idea what is wrong?
<Invoicer> hi. i need help accessing my ubuntu files on windows 10 (i have dual booted the two)
<Invoicer> I've tried ext2fsd and that successfully mounts my ext4 ubuntu partition but then that partition doesn't show in windows explorer
<akik> Invoicer: you could try ext2fsd
<ioria> ubuntuNoob, not sure at all, but maybe you need the latest version (livecd) of Gparted from their website
<Invoicer> I've also tried ext2explore but that doesn't show all the mounted drives in the left bar
<duke3aut> bazhang: it seems it installed some virtual audio streaming device, but on my volume control i still can see only inbuilt speakers and keyboard device
<Invoicer> any way to make my ext4 partition appear in "this PC"?
<duke3aut> bazhang: but that pap thing seems to be a really complex device and i assume it could do what i want
<akik> Invoicer: ext2fsd works in windows 8.1. maybe change the compatibility settings
<duke3aut> bazhang: i'll give it a try on monday than (cannt reboot my device right now). Thanks for your help, i think i can manage my neds with that pap thing you suggested. Thanks a lot and have good karma
<yeats> Invoicer: they have a support forum which would be better than asking here: https://sourceforge.net/p/ext2fsd/discussion/143329
<kubast2> Hey ,should I put /home at ssd[128GB] or hdd[500GB] ? I was previouslly running windows like this: ssd[during 2 months +400GB writen]=boot drive+vms hdd=data+programs+games
<rootri> ssd
<yeats> kubast2: I put /home on the SSD and mount my HDD within my /home dir for extra storage
<rootri> i personally link ~/Downloads to the hdd
<Invoicer> yeats: there's a thread asking about windows 10 but there are no solutions for it
<rootri> unrelated: anyone managed to fix tearing with the gtx 960?
<yeats> Invoicer: well, we can help in #ubuntu with the Ubuntu side of the dual boot, but not much with the Windows side of things
<kubast2> f2fs or ext4 as / on ssd?
<akik> Invoicer: read it more carefully https://sourceforge.net/p/ext2fsd/discussion/143329/thread/f0a4125a/#37f4
<heydrick> getting 503's from security.ubuntu.com when I hit it via a squid proxy. seemed to start today. any known issues with the mirrors?
<Invoicer> yeats: fair enough. i just thought most users dual boot, so i was wondering what solutions you guys are using to view your ext4 files
<Invoicer> akik: i did. the last post sounds risky and i don't want to lose my data.
<duke3aut> yeah, thanks, now i don't get any sound at all
<Invoicer> i'm willing to be a guinea pig and try out all sorts of fixes you guys can think of, but only non-risky ones please
<Invoicer> a curious thing is if i run ext2fsd and then use ext2explorer, go to "open image", then my partition shows under "this PC" in the ext2explorer
<Maple> ...hey so I havez a serious problem here
<Invoicer> my files seem right. everything is updated. but if i try to copy something from there onto my windows Desktop, then it says it can't find the drive
<Maple> I cant use my mouse at all
<Maple> i hooked in an external mouse and that doesnt work either
<duke3aut> bazhang: thanks for suggesting installinmg that crap. i wanted more sound, all i got is silence
<akik> Invoicer: your best bet is to write to that forum
<Invoicer> akik: alright i'll do that. thanks
<earman45321> vbotka: Thanks for the references.  I'll try to send IT a request, but they are windows guys that usually will come back with "Your configuration is not supported".  Is their anyway to look up what I need from a Mac or Windows computer that is able to successfully connect to the corporate wifi?
<Maple> anybody gotss a fix for meh?
<akik> Invoicer: i just changed my ext3 / and swap partition types to random types. the laptop booted up fine, using the uuid's in fstab
<Maple> out of 1777 people nobody got me?
<akik> of course, it might be risky with some tools expecting the correct types
<Invoicer> akik: yeah. i was hoping for a slightly less hacky method
<Maple> im kinda in a crisis situational here..
<xaviergmail> Is there a way to unbind the alt key from unity? I don't want to get kicked out of fullscreen applications when I just tap alt
<xangua> ! Details | Maple basically just saying"it doesn't work" won't bring any suitable help
<ubottu> Maple basically just saying"it doesn't work" won't bring any suitable help: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Revian1> Mouse problem on Ubuntu Wily: Now and then, after a right-click, my wireless Logitech mouse will get "stuck" and refuse to work until I pull the battery and replace it. My computer is a Lenovo laptop.
<duke3aut> bazhang: after rebootng at least my normal speakers work again. but i'll give pap a try next nonday. thank you anyway for your help. program is now too complex to only make keyboard sound too, because we have party here
<duke3aut> soory for my laste impoliteness.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a way for ls to list filenames that have spaces and special characters with the appropriate backslash character?
<duke3aut> happy w33kend
<SchrodingersScat> dsnyders: use find
<dsnyders> SchrodingersScat: find doesn't do it.  It just lists the same as ls does.
<SchrodingersScat> dsnyders: what are you doing?
<SchrodingersScat> dsnyders: quote properly?
<qazyjm> https://youtu.be/C7NTXnUMpGs
<akik> dsnyders: try "ls -albF"
<dsnyders> SchrodingersScat: I have a bunch of files that I need to copy, but before I do I've got to remove a ^M that got itself imbedded in the filename.
<SchrodingersScat> dsnyders: maybe,you want rename?
<mlvmhn> how do i upgrade to 14.04.4 LTS using terminal?
<kubast2> I can't set f2fs as / in installer[I've done partitioning in gparted ,so that might be a reason?]
<dsnyders> SchrodingersScat: So I'm going to ls to a file, search/replace the offending character, and then use that to rename the files
<CICCIO2HD> ciao
<CICCIO2HD> !list
<ubottu> CICCIO2HD: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<squinty> mlvmhn, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<breadmonster> Hey guys!
<breadmonster> Can someone help me reformat a USB with gparted?
<SchrodingersScat> mlvmhn: are you in 14.04.3? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<xangua> mlvmhn: upgrade to trusty from what release?
<dsnyders> akik: Thanks.  -b is what I was looking for. The -alF is overkill.
<xangua> kubast2: ext4 is recommended
<mlvmhn> upgrading from 14.04 lts, i have just run sudo apt-get update in terminal
<SchrodingersScat> dsnyders: its not normally recommended to enumerate file lists with ls
<xangua> mlvmhn: you just need to have security updates...up to date
<squinty> mlvmhn,  that only updates the listings of the files available for upgrading.
<earman45321> vbotka: I know from the Mac machine that I also use, that the wireless that the connection is WPA2 Enterprise with PEAP, and uses MSCHAPv2.  On windows and Mac I don't need to provide certificate, so that shouldn't be necessary on linux.  I have no ca_cert
<mlvmhn> k, so which command brings me 14.04.4 LTS?
<xangua> mlvmhn: keep up to date with your security updates
<SchrodingersScat> mlvmhn: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<genii> mlvmhn: Have you tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dsnyders> SchrodingersScat: how else would you do an ls -b
<neo_> hi
<mlvmhn> yep, what then?
<SchrodingersScat> dsnyders: find with proper quoting likely works. you want the ^M recognized?
<xaviergmail> Hey, is there any kernel 4.x that supports nvidia's graphics drivers?
<kubast2> xaviergmail: should be plenty
<xaviergmail> I tried both the latest 4.4 and 4.5 and neither worked
<pepee> has anyone had this issue in wily?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-wily/+bug/1545401
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1545401 in linux-lts-wily (Ubuntu) ""kernel BUG at /build/linux-lts-wily-Vv6Eyd/linux-lts-wily-4.2.0/mm/memory.c:3146!" when starting gdb as root, gdb freezes" [Undecided,New]
<Gyrth> Hello. I"m having problems turning on the intel drivers. I have a Gigabyte Brix machine and installed the intel drivers via the graphical tool they provide. But when I run the Unigine benchmark it runs at 4fps and all the models are black. So I don't think the Intel drivers are used.
<noobpentester> is there any way to get package detect_sniffer6 in ubuntu ?
<Gyrth> I am Using Ubuntu 15.10 Gnome.
<Gyrth> The Brix is supposed to have a pretty nice graphics card. An Iris Pro 5400.
<kubast2> xaviergmail:  I used this on mint https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<kubast2> haven't used it in awhile
<kubast2> xaviergmail: what gpu do you have?
<Folatt> Gyrth, can you type `inxi -F` and pastebin the output? Not that I probably can't help, but who knows.
<xaviergmail> 560 Ti
<dsnyders> SchrodingersScat: I have a bunch of folders named similar to DVD16\ -\ Maritime\ Adventures\r that I need to pull the \r off of.
<Revian1> Now and then, after a right-click using the wireless mouse, my pointer will get "stuck" and refuse to work until I pull the battery from the mouse and replace it. The mouse left and right buttons continue to function normally, but the pointer itself will not move when moving the mouse. While the pointer is "stuck", the pointer will respond/move normally using the laptop's trackpad.
<Gyrth> Folatt: http://hastebin.com/bogozexazo.sm
<Gyrth> Folatt: it does say "drivers: intel" so it is used right?
<pass_the_hdd> any one with KVM experience? I'm trying to pass a HDD to a vm with no luck. None of the googled suggestions have worked thus far.
<Folatt> Gyrth: Also tell me what the output is of `lshw -c video | grep 'configuration'`
<Gyrth> Folatt:  configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<noobpentester> q
<compdoc> pass_the_hdd, you want to dedicate an existing drive to a VM
<noobpentester> how can i detect sniffer packets from ubuntu ?
<pass_the_hdd> compdoc, correct /sdd to the VM
<Gyrth> Folatt: anything obviously wrong so far?
<BlueProtoman> How can I tell if a process is in an infinite loop (i.e. stuck in the same piece of code) or a deadlock *without* using a debugger?
<bekks> BlueProtoman: basically you cannot.
<bekks> BlueProtoman: being stuck in a piece of code is a deadlock btw.
<Folatt> Gyrth: I have no idea. I'm just dishing out the obvious things to do without knowing what to do with it. But I'll try to help by looking up the i915 driver. See what that is all about.
<BlueProtoman> bekks: Close enough (different cause as an infinite loop, but same effects)
<bekks> BlueProtoman: Sometimes a process just takes ages for visibly "doing something".
<pass_the_hdd> compdoc: so far I have modified the VM(called domain?) .xml as well as given root through qemu.xml and i still get permission denied
<compdoc> pass_the_hdd, have you looked at this:    http://ronaldevers.nl/2012/10/14/adding-a-physical-disk-kvm-libvirt.html
<SchrodingersScat> BlueProtoman: if it accesses files, fatrace can show you what its touching
<compdoc> permission denied sound like a completely different problem
<xaviergmail> That ppa did the trick! If you're still here
<pass_the_hdd> compdoc: I followed that guide as well as the askubuntu question that links to it http://askubuntu.com/questions/144894/add-physical-disk-to-kvm-virtual-machine
<BlueProtoman> SchrodingersScat: Ah, I could've used that, but I already killed the process.  Thanks, though
<heeen> I have some problems upgrading from 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.x
<heeen> the update tool gives me 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<compdoc> pass_the_hdd>, what source dev are you using?
<heeen> and solutions on stackoverflow etc say I should point my sources to old-releases instead of archive
<heeen> but trusty is not on old-releases
<heeen> so what is the solution
<heeen> can I update the release tool separately
<heeen> gpg signature that is?
<dsnyders> SchrodingersScat: Nevermind.  I did it manually.
<Jordan_U> heeen: First, for most people the most sane course of action is to wait for 16.04.1 to be released and do a direct upgrade.
<earman45321> Hey guys, still having trouble getting getting wifi  (WPA2 Enterprise MsChapv2/PEAP) working on Ubuntu 15.10 using Network-Manager.  Looks like their is an unanswered question on askubuntu on the issue as well.  Any ideas/suggestions?  Does this only work with wpa_supplicant?  http://askubuntu.com/q/723018/431290
<asper> hi there. when i install ubuntu 16.04 now. do i have to modify my apt-sources to get of the development train, when it gets released?
<pass_the_hdd> compdoc, i have tried /dev/sdd as well as picking it by id if thats what you are asking, pardon my newb-ness if not
<heeen> Jordan_U: afaik there is no direct upgrade. I tried that once and thoroughly hosed my installation. broken glibc abi etc
<bekks> asper: no.
<bekks> asper: you can use do-release-upgrade -d -- but I'd wait for 16.04.1
<Jordan_U> heeen: There is no direct upgrade *yet* because 16.04.1 hasn't been released yet (neither has 16.04).
<asper> bekks: i got realy tight requirements. new hardware, gpu usage. no functional drivers for 14.04.
<asper> will have to give it a try.
<bekks> asper: And no functional drivers for 16.04, I guess.
<pass_the_hdd> compdoc, here is my full error message "Error starting domain: internal error: process exited while connecting to monitor: qemu-system-x86_64: -drive file=dev/sdd,if=none,id=drive-virtio-disk1,format=raw: could not open disk image dev/sdd: Could not open 'dev/sdd': Permission denied"
<bekks> asper: 16.04 isnt even released.
<pass_the_hdd> compdoc, none of the guides mention a VT-d/AMD-Vi dependence for the functionality i am seeking so I assume it is not required
<compdoc> pass_the_hdd, not sure where you defined dev/sdd, but I think it should be /dev/sdd
<Jordan_U> heeen: There is a direct supported upgrade path from 14.04 to 15.04, and that's the path that update-manager should use if you don't try to force it to do something else (and you've enabled non-lts upgrades). But still, waiting or installing fresh instead of upgrading are your two best options.
<compdoc> otherwise the path would be screwed up
<heeen> Jordan_U: update manager fails
<pass_the_hdd> compdoc, let me try it. hours lost to one slash will be terribly embarassing
<compdoc> heh
<BluesKaj> ...IIasper, some of us are testing Xenial/16.04, but if you feel the need make sure you have a reliable fallback OS  ...I'm using 14.04
<heeen> and people tell me the path is 14.10, 15.4
<Jordan_U> heeen: Please give the exact invocation and error message.
<heeen> http://askubuntu.com/questions/618741/update-ubuntu-14-04-to-15-04
<BluesKaj> asper,^
<xangua> Jordan_U: I haven't seen an official announcement and every upgrade from trusty to Willy seems to end in a broken system
<heeen> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/w9CzBY1K
<compdoc> pass_the_hdd, the spare drive does attach as /dev/sdd ? youre sure its the right drive?
<pass_the_hdd> correct
<pass_the_hdd> compdoc, i hang my head in shame. the VM started up
<jushur> I always advice to fresh install, if you "must" keep your old install. just buy a new main hdd/ssd and swap it out. This way you can just go back to the old System if needed.
<compdoc> very cool
<pass_the_hdd> compdoc, thank you!!
<compdoc> np
<Jordan_U> heeen: Never ever ever use -d with update-manager. If you really want to upgrade to a development release then be clear and use --devel-release.
<heeen> huh. works without -d
<heeen> should have rtfm
 * Jordan_U thinks that the short '-d' option should be removed due to its constant misuse.
<heeen> yeah I was blindly copying that from answers online
<lerner> do you know how to add "page 1 of 45" to the footer of an odt document with libreoffice?
<varx> Is there some secret to getting Ubiquity to recognize zfs partitions for installation? From what I was reading, it seems like it has worked for other people...
<varx> *on 16.04
<Jordan_U> varx: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04.
<varx> Ah, I appreciate that Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> xangua: Closest thing to an official "announcement" about direct 14.04 to 15.04 upgrade: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1497024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1497024 in update-manager (Ubuntu Vivid) "release upgrades should jump over unsupported releases" [High,Fix released]
<xangua> Jordan_U: and every upgrade attempt I know since December has ended in a broken system, heeen being the latest example :-P
<ubuntu-mate> SteelNiner here.
<Jordan_U> xangua: It sounds like this is the first time heen has done it properly (without -d). But while I don't expect it to be very reliable (and advised against it) at least heen has a snapshot they can revert back to.
<ubuntu-mate> Hey Stinky_Feet...are you a children's clown?
<david__0101> hello world
<david__0101> French ??
<Pici> !fR | david__0101
<ubottu> david__0101: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<david__0101> join #ubuntu-fr
<Exagone313> the guy failed to join the other channel
<dbarros> how much of space does it take to install THE ENTIRE REPOSITORY of files in Ubuntu.....?
<genii> dbarros: In the neighbourhood of 35-38G
<dbarros> genii, oh... I see, that's quite a lot... if i set / to be 50GB it would still have heaps of space
<Pici> dbarros: For all releases, it was 777 GB when this was written: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<marko> hi!
<dbarros> do you guys use LVM
<bekks> dbarros: Do you?
<LambdaComplex> nope, nobody has ever used lvm before
<LambdaComplex> i set up lvm a few times in class the other day
<dbarros> I kinda do yes, but I got a new SSD....
<bekks> dbarros: And what is you actual issue at that point? Taking a poll is pointless.
<dbarros> bekks, i'm asking this because it's more efficient to use LVM on a 250GB disk.... with ubuntu... than to split 50 GB for root, 1GB for boot, 16GB for swap and the rest for /home
<LambdaComplex> ...1GB for boot?
<dbarros> bekks, so the issue lies mostly on user experience really there are articles bashing LVM
<Jordan_U> dbarros: Why bother with a separate /home/ or /boot/ anyway?
<LambdaComplex> Jordan_U: EFI?
<bekks> dbarros: LVM gives you a lot more flexibility. 1GB for boot as a partition, the rest used as LVM PV.
<raub> dbarros: what partitioning has to do with LVM? Both can be used at the same time
<LambdaComplex> bekks: The contents of my ESP is about 30 MiB
<Madhumper69> when i log into my ubuntu ui i get regular screen resolution 1920x1080 but when i xrdp i get 720p , is there a way to force the resolution when i remotely connect to my server?
<LambdaComplex> oops, that was intended for dbarros
<Jordan_U> LambdaComplex: That's a separate /boot/efi/, and must be iutside any LVM usage.
<raub> bekks: that is kinda usually how do I set my crap
<BluesKaj> dbarros, 50Gb for / is a lot ...you must run a lot of apps
<LambdaComplex> Jordan_U: it's perfectly possible to put the ESP on /boot
<LambdaComplex> (although i don't so that i don't have to worry about kernel naming conflicts)
<Jordan_U> LambdaComplex: Yes, but I wouldn't recommend doing so.
<bekks> LambdaComplex: ?
<dbarros> bekks, exactly....
<LambdaComplex> Jordan_U: Eh, why not?
<dbarros> bekks, 1GB for boot (just to make sure), and the rest, a PV
<bekks> dbarros: Yeah.
<dbarros> raub, what partitioning has to do with LVM? well, you can create small 10GB partitions inside your volume group... and extend later.. if you need....
<dbarros> raub, instead of having 40GB of space in root partition, and fill the entire /home
<Jordan_U> LambdaComplex: It's not the default Ubuntu configuration. It's not the recommended upstream grub project's configuration. It means that you need to worry about your ESP being big enough for all your kernels. If you dual boot multiple distributions then it would lead to sharing /boot/ between distros which is asking for trouble, and as long as you're using grub instead of systemd-boot it gains you nothing.
<LambdaComplex> Jordan_U: I don't really care about the default Ubuntu configuration, and I don't even use grub.
<LambdaComplex> I suppose you're right about having to make the ESP big enough for all the kernels, though. Not that kernels are _that_ big.
<bekks> LambdaComplex: What is that ESP you are talking about?
<skypce> hey guys, feel free to see my first video made with openshot, not so bad for be the first :D
<skypce> https://youtu.be/S3FNUdgd51M
<bekks> LambdaComplex: And kernels arent that big, actually?
<LambdaComplex> bekks: The EFI System Partition?
<bekks> LambdaComplex: ah.
<LambdaComplex> bekks: And...yes? That's what I said
<raub> dbarros: that is what I do. But most people just make / and swap and go to town.
<skypce> sorry by my english, it is watch not see
<Jordan_U> skypce: Please keep such things to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<raub> dbarros: FYI, your example was actually very AIX-like
<dbarros> raub, it gives you flexibility when you need to clean install a system
<dbarros> raub, you isolate home....
<raub> Bt they do the partitions shrinking better than Linux's LVM
<raub> i.e. live
<dbarros> be right back
<raub> dbarros: my point is that the way you wrote it sounded like it was an either-or, not an and
<ioria> LambdaComplex, do you really have a /boot/efi of 30M  ?
<pepee> has anyone had this issue in wily?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-wily/+bug/1545401
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1545401 in linux-lts-wily (Ubuntu) ""kernel BUG at /build/linux-lts-wily-Vv6Eyd/linux-lts-wily-4.2.0/mm/memory.c:3146!"" [Undecided,New]
<Madhumper69> when i xrdp to my server my resolution changes to 720p and not 1080p ??
<kubast2> Will there be more settings added[sensivity ,aceleration<-this one is a must have ,through I've gotten around it with "xset m 00"]?
<kubast2> *mouse settings
<tony__> salut
<Seminarian> Hi guys somehow for whatever reason my swap space isn't being used?! "grep SwapTotal /proc/meminfo" gives 0kb
<Seminarian> How can I enable my swap partition again?
<ioria> sudo swapon --all
<LambdaComplex> ioria: yeah, why?
<LambdaComplex> i imagine a lot of it might be from image files for my refind theme :P
<ioria> LambdaComplex, nothing, just to know ...
<Seminarian> ioria: swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=a016be66-99bf-4297-8036-31cf5d289c76
<ioria> Seminarian, sudo blkid
<genii> Seminarian: So that indicates whatever swap partition you assigned at some previous time no longer exists
<Seminarian> /dev/sda3: UUID="916d58a7-2135-41c9-a674-a4afd113ad85" TYPE="swap"
<ioria> Seminarian, if mismatch you have to edit fstab
<Seminarian> I think kali install formatted my swap partition again
<Seminarian> Ok thans will edit fstab guys
<wolfcz> Hello, since certain moment I am getting this: "Not all updates can be installed" I am running LTS on remote dedicated server and I do not want to reboot or upgrade distribution. I would like to continue with updates anyway. Any help possible?
<ioria> Seminarian, run sudo parted -l , id your swap partition, then correct fstab
<Seminarian> ioria: It's fixed , I ran sudo swapon -all and no error this time
<Madhumper69> xrdp resolution issue any help would be great?
<ioria> Seminarian, good, congrats
<Seminarian> ioria: Congratz to you :-) and thanks
<ioria> Seminarian, no problem
<zzxc> Hey does anyone know if there is a to force a directory to inherient the premissions from the parent directory (like the s The set-user-ID-on-execution and set-group-ID-on-execution bits. in chmod)
<Madhumper69> vncserver how to change resolution  driving me bananas minion style ;)
<wolfcz> Anybody who met "Not all updates can be installed"? What could be the cure,
<hassoon> wolfcz: throw the whole machine in some water pool
<k1l> wolfcz: run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in terminal and show all the output in a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l> hassoon: please be helpful in here
<hassoon> k1l: brah.
<wolfcz> kll thank you doing it :)
<akik> zzxc: setting the s-bit on the group keeps the group owner the same, e.g. mode 2770
<zzxc> akik: Yes, I'm looking for something that will do the same thing but with the file premissions. For exampe I want a every directory and file under a directory to have 770 and be owned by tomcat7:GROUP.
<zzxc> akik: And tomcat is creating new directories and files in the directory.
<wbill> can anyonetell me shouldn' t this run:  sudo update-rc.d /etc/init.d/butter
<akik> zzxc: it's dependent on the user's umask setting. i don't think there's a way to override it
<wbill> im trying to update rc.d for the default init.d run level for a script i want to start automatically in ubuntu 15.10
<zzxc> akik: There is ACL, thats been about it.
<earman> Hey guys, I posted a question earlier about Network-Manager, and not being able to get WPA2 Enterprise with MSCHAPv4 / PEAP working in Ubuntu 15.10.  Since then I've found a workaround and posted the answer on askubuntu if anyone else runs into the same problem.  Basically had to edit the settings file for the connection in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections and remove the line "phase2-altsubject-matches=".  Not sure why the existance of that line kills t
<earman> he connection or what it means, but I figured if anyone else had the same problem, this would be helpful for them. More here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/723018/wpa2-and-eap-cannot-connect-like-other-devices/736783#736783
<wolfcz> kll this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15134217/
<akik> zzxc: does the acl system change the permissions to some pre-defined values?
<akik> looks like it can do it
<k1l> wolfcz: please close all programs that use the package managment like updaters or synaptic or softwarecenter. then run it again
<wolfcz> kll thank you - how can I find which programs use that?
<k1l> wolfcz: you have any programs running? is this a desktop?
<jak2013> hi friends
<jak2013> when i do a sudo "apt-get update" i get this error: "E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?"   how to fix?
<wolfcz> it is desktop on remote, I am not aware of what could be running ... I will go through processes anyway if I can guess it i am not sure
<zzxc> akik: Yeah, but it also looks like I'll have to modify the fstab, which is not a massive deal, but it means the upgrade path isn't just going to be restarting the service, but actually unmounting a key drive, modifying the fstab, remoting, & setting up the ACL.
<k1l> wolfcz: "sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<alamri> how i can make ubuntu fast
<bekks> alamri: Depends on gazillion of variables.
<k1l> alamri: buy a ssd
<alamri> Ok
<alamri> iam a new user in linux
<wolfcz> kll http://paste.ubuntu.com/15134341/
<alamri> i don't know much
<k1l> wolfcz: are there other terminals running? what did you do before that happend?
<k1l> alamri: then just start using it. you will learn new things while using it
<alamri> yes i hope that
<alamri> thanks k1l
<wolfcz> kll I am running servers 24/7. Problem appeared about week ago, after doing regular updates I think. Now it offers only partial but when I hit the button "partial" updates nothing happens. I would not be happy to shutdown the servers anyway (in terminals)
<wolfcz> kll maybe I found the culprit and can run the commands now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15134439/
<k1l> wolfcz: what was it? another terminal or login running apt?
<wolfcz> kll yes that was one forgotten terminal minimized from my previous try to recover from this
<wolfcz> kll Can we detect something from the output?
<k1l> wolfcz: you got a lot of 3rd party repos there. maybe they are mixing
<wolfcz> kll I am aware of mono repos - using alpha channel for newest repo and repo for mysql from source. Mega repo does not colide I believe. But I believe Ineed newest mono and original mysql for my servers. So what would you suggest?
<Zren_> Bleh. 128Mb was too small for a /boot partition. >.<'
<k1l> wolfcz: look at the packages named as to be removed and kept back.
<wolfcz> kll I see these: The following packages will be REMOVED
<wolfcz>   emma libdbd-mysql-perl libmysqlclient18 libqt4-sql-mysql python-mysqldb
<wolfcz> The following packages have been kept back:
<wolfcz>   mysql-client mysql-common mysql-community-client mysql-community-server
<wolfcz>   mysql-server
<k1l> wolfcz: if you are fine with that removed packages i would run the updates first.
<fritchie> to commission a node in MAAS does MAAS need to be able to control the power?
<k1l> wolfcz: and then look at whats still kept back in the next round
<wolfcz> kll I may live without emma, although it was quite useful for mysql - kept back - I do not know what will happen if I do this for mysql-client mysql-comon and that comunity server. Does that mean it will use some older version of My SQL? Downgrade it? Why?
<k1l> wolfcz: kept back means it will stay on the version it is using right now.
<wolfcz> kll - so there will be future updates for my-sql totaly disabled?
<k1l> wolfcz: first install the missing updates.
<k1l> then see why the other packages are still kept back
<wolfcz> kll anyway ... if that will enable at least security updates and such ... on a system ... if there is no other way I can do what you say. But how to install those updates when the updater does not work? can you suggest some terminal command?
<k1l> wolfcz: honestly: you got 3rd party repos there. this is out of ubuntus fokus to support and way out of a stable base.
<k1l> wolfcz: run the updates and install them. when its done see what is still kept back. then try a "sudo apt-get install -f" and see why its not installing.
<k1l> wolfcz: i suspect a mess of 3rd party repos.
<wolfcz> kll sudo-apt get update ok?
<k1l> wolfcz: sudo apt update. that only gets the latest package list form the servers.
<k1l> wolfcz: sudo apt full-upgrade will upgrade all packages as possible
<wolfcz> kll ok doing it and with confirmation
<gadnuk> hey all, I'm having some issues connecting to my university's wifi.  I was reading online that using wpa_supplicant could help.  Would there be any conflicts with NetworkManager if I installed it?
<gadnuk>  Well, it's eduroam in particular.
<sfdebug> does anyone know how to put pdf files from ubuntu to iphone?
<k1l> sfdebug: does iphone offer a mtp mode or a external disk mode. like any other sane mobile OS does?
<sfdebug> k1l, sorry, i'm not sure about it but i think no... i was able to do it on windows and macOS via itunes...
<k1l> sfdebug: :/  see if itunes got linux support. or run itunes in wine or such.
<xangua> sfdebug: what Ubuntu and iOS version?
<wolfcz> kll sudo apt full-upgrade was performed and no "strange" messages appeared
<sfdebug> xangua, ubuntu 14.04, iOS 9.1
<xangua> sfdebug: either manually upgrade libimobiledevice or wait until 16.04 is out, or... as you were told contact Apple about Linux support or get a more friendly device
<blackbird__> Hi
<xangua> This is a never ending story since 2010, Ubuntu supports whatever iOS version at the time is, new iOS update breaks support
<blackbird__> needs help about Arduino and virtual serial port
<wolfcz> kll I run the commands again and got this as not required and kept back:  The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<wolfcz>   gcc-4.8-base:i386
<wolfcz> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove it.
<wolfcz> The following packages have been kept back:
<wolfcz>   mysql-client mysql-common mysql-community-client mysql-community-server
<wolfcz>   mysql-server
<wolfcz> kll I run the commands again agn got this as not required and kept back: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15134845/
<k1l> wolfcz: "sudo apt-get install -f"
<wolfcz> ok doing
<wolfcz> kll this I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15134888/
<k1l> wolfcz: apt-cache policy mysql-server
<sfdebug> xangua, if i upgrade libimobiledevice , what i do after that?
<Mathisen> where can i change magnet link association ?
<wolfcz> kll please look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15134909/
<xangua> I imagine just plug your device, but if you manually update it you're pretty much on your own sfdebug
<cyberh99> Hi, anyone is using Ubuntu for penetrationt testing?
<sfdebug> xangua, but i can copy files from ubuntu to iphone after that?
<sfdebug> can i*
<k1l> wolfcz: "sudo apt install mysql-server"
<Mathisen> cyber a little yes.. using openVAS
<xangua> Wouldn't know,i don't own an iOS device sfdebug
<wolfcz> kll doing it
<sfdebug> xangua, undertood... thanks buddy :
<sfdebug> :)
<cyberh99> Mathisen do you try to install Veil-Evasion?
<Mathisen> cyberh99, no have not tried it
<cyberh99> Okay, thank you
<rigo88> i'm back. no luck yet. anyhow i have an extended bios now. what is the combination i need to go for? uefi/legacy, ahci/ide, idetosata/sata/ide, gpt/mbr?
<wolfcz> kll this looks scary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15134936/
<cyberh99> I have uefi/legacy but it's depends of your pc
<cyberh99> I think so
<k1l> wolfcz: apt-cache policy mysql-community-server
<rigo88> i mean.. the / signs are representing an OR :)
<wolfcz> kll doing it
<Jordan_U> rigo88: If Ubuntu will be your only OS then UEFI, AHCI, SATA, and GPT.
<rigo88> oki. cuz i have troubles installing it since a longer while. it gets into a reboot loop after each install no matter what i do.
<rigo88> but now i'm gonna set up the bios as you've said and give another try. if it'll not work i'll go back to windows (it'd be a shame)
<wolfcz> kll please look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15134986/
<Jordan_U> rigo88: If after installing in this configuration you still have a problem then please come back and describe the symptoms of the problem in detail.
<Maple> Anybody know anything about higan emulator?
<k1l> wolfcz: ok. that system seems like a mess. you have installed some 3rd party packages as deb. and now the mysql 3rd party repo wants to ship a newer version but cant install.
<k1l> wolfcz: sudo apt-get install mysql-community-server
<rigo88> well short version is the long: after installing and rebooting it keeps only rebooting without any errormessage. and pronto.
<PestBuda> Does anyone how to Dynamically / Normalize Also audio output to speakers?    (I'm not trying to Normalized a file.., The output to speakers - on the fly?)
<k1l> see why that is not installing
<rigo88> so i'll format to gpt first.
<zsoc> Is there a separate channel for general ubuntu video or specifically nvidia ubuntu/linux issues, or should I ask here?
<wolfcz> kll I will do that thank you - doing now ... hope it will keep me updated withnewest my-sql true?
<alamri> gay i have problem when i click on shut down it go to log out
<Maple> I need help with controller stuffz
<PestBuda> Does anyone how to Dynamically / Normalize ((((Alsa))) audio output to speakers?    (I'm not trying to Normalized a file.., The output to speakers - on the fly?)   Alsa not Also...oops
<zsoc> Ok well, if someone could point me in the right direction... im unable to get driver/modules to load for my nvidia 940m with either 352 ubuntu packaged or 358 nvidia packaged drivers... same error http://pastebin.com/DmiEBCPG
<rigo88> brb
<Jordan_U> PestBuda: Essentially you want a compression fileter? ("Compression" in the audio sense, not the "make a file smaller" sense).
<Jordan_U> s/fileter/filter/
<wolfcz> kll done
<k1l> wolfcz: did it work?
<PestBuda> Jordan_U: basically yes,  The explosions quiter, and whispers louder.
<Maple> I need helpez with HIGAN emulator!!!
<Jordan_U> PestBuda: I haven't tried it myself but: http://askubuntu.com/questions/31580/is-there-a-way-of-leveling-compressing-the-sound-system-wide
<wolfcz> kll http://paste.ubuntu.com/15135077/
<k1l> wolfcz: ok, so libmysqlclient18:i386 libqt4-sql-mysql:i386 were the issue
<Maple> Emulator chat?
<Maple> Somewhere?
<wolfcz> kll so now updates will work? phew ... THANK YOU!!!!!!!
<wolfcz> kll Did we replace the distribution of mysql? do you think my databases and servers are safe after this "torture of the system"?
<stackoid> ahh it's a wonderful day
<rattking> Hello I am trying to use debconf-set-selections to configure grub2/linux_cmdline_default on Trusty, but that the selections seem to be overwritten when I install the grub-pc package
<k1l> wolfcz: get all that 3rd party stuff sorted. think about what you really need. if that is a production server you might want to use the original ubuntu packages and not 3rd party stuff.
<k1l> wolfcz: you are now using the packages from the mysql repo.  i dont know if your software runs with that stuff.
<rattking> Does anyone know why this may be or how to make it respect my settings again? like it did with precise
<Maple> cmonnnnn
<Maple> Nobody knows anything about HIGAN emu??
<wolfcz> kll That MySQL I use was hightly suggested. So if it was there it was for it was highly recomended. But maybe now comunity version will do better. I see no crashing server. Is partly production and partly hobby. But would be very unpleasant if it stopped. You helped a lot, cannot thank you enough!
<Maple> higan..
<Maple> emu..
<Maple> any..
<Maple> oneee...
<Maple> WHY DOES NOBODY GAME!?
<almark> time / other priorities / etc etc
<almark> go is too difficult....
<h99> Hi :)
<Maple> higan fkn emulator help plz!
<Maple> TF!!!
<Maple> come onnnn!
<Maple> All I need is to hook up a darn controller!
<wolfcz> kll Thank you again, I will go through your suggestions to learn from it, wishing a good day to you and to everybody helpful here. :)
<Maple> You guys do freaking hard stuff all the time and cant help me hook up a controller???
<Maple> fk it...
<rattking> I am wondering if this postinst line is clobbering my settings "merge_debconf_into_conf "$tmp_default_grub" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT grub2/linux_cmdline_default"
<k1l> wolfcz: no problem. just keep in mind that on a server you dont want the newest. you want stable and security updates.
<CoolRabbit> hello
<CoolRabbit> Maple you still here?
 * rattking talks into the void
<h99> leave
<wolfcz> kll That is very true and is why I read carefuly if our servers run on newest mono/my-sql or if someone reported probs. And that is why I stick with LTS, only those 2 I update to newest possible :) Without this help I could not do even security updates and that would be very bad. :-) Take care :)
<SCHAAP137> is there a way to make Network Manager use a different openvpn binary?
<CoolRabbit> SCHAAP137, if you cant fix that with Network Manager you could try wicd
<Madhumper69> why cant i share a usb drive i looked online but nothing is helping ... i can browse my shared windows drives... thanks
<SkepticalParrot> Which command is better: htop or top?
<SkepticalParrot> I find top to be confusing...
<SkepticalParrot> Because it's kinda hard to see everything.
<cyberh99> ~/left
<k1l> SkepticalParrot: htop is like the new top. with more infos and more color :)
 * genii ponders top-ng
 * rattking likes 'detailed cpu usage'
<SkepticalParrot> enefit, so I find htop to be a better choice imo.
<SkepticalParrot> -_-
<SkepticalParrot> In the arch based distros, I kinda prefer top, because everything is indented, but in anything debian based, I don't have that benefit, so I find htop to be a better choice imo.
<k1l> SkepticalParrot: use what you like best
<skinux> Having an issue with nGinx server names
<skinux> I added server name to /etc/hosts and site config has it, but I get error Could not resolve host
<cidrolin> hi
<Gyrth> So does anyone here have knowledge of intel drivers?
<skinux> Does Ubuntu need restarted after editing /etc/hosts ?
<genii> skinux: No
<k1l> Gyrth: what intel drivers? what issue? what ubuntu?
<Gyrth> I tried everything but the performance is still terrible.
<skinux> What else could it be?
<Gyrth> k1l: I installed the intel graphics drivers via their tool.
<Gyrth> On Ubuntu 15.10 gnome.
<k1l> Gyrth: :/
 * genii ponders "their tool"
<Gyrth> Because there isn't a driver in the Ubuntu jockey tool.
<k1l> Gyrth: that is because you dont need a driver. intels drivers are in the linux kernel already
<Gyrth> I think it got installed correctly and it is in use. the i915 drivers.
<Gyrth> Are you sure....
<Madhumper69> why is it so difficult to share a usb drive in ubuntu ugh... the interwebs are not helping :S
<k1l> Gyrth: yes i am very sure.
<Gyrth> k1l: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.2.0
<Gyrth> What's thiis then?
<k1l> Gyrth: the installer you used is just an updated driver. but now you lost the ubuntu support path. since we cant change anything on that tool.
<Gyrth> Ok.... so why has the performance alwasy be very bad?  Even before I used that tool?
<k1l> i915 you said? is that a intel atom?
<Gyrth> I use a brix machine, it's supposed to work very well with linux. Iris pro graphics.
<k1l> Gyrth: which exactly?
<Gyrth> k1l: Iris Pro 5200
<k1l> and where is the issue?
<Gyrth> k1l: that I get black textures and 2 fps in Unigine. And I basivally can't run any game.
<Madhumper69> has anyone successfully SHARED a mounted external usb drive in ubuntu????
<clovisw> Hi, I have a notebook with 3 HD, 2 for Ubuntu, 1 for W10, now I buy an mSata with 128GB, and wish to use this to speed things for Linux and Windows, then partitionate 64GB for each, any tip how do that without reinstalling all?
<Madhumper69> has anyone successfully SHARED a mounted external usb drive in ubuntu???? all my windows drive work?
<dillon_> hey guys, I'm having trouble getting a torrent file to open, i've tried transmission and qbittorrent but neither one will open it, it opens magnet links but I only need one thing out of the whole torrent
<k1l> Gyrth: usually the icore intel gpus are well supported.
<Gyrth> k1l: and this pc should be able to run most game without a problem. So what's going on?
<k1l> Gyrth: you could look into dmesg and Xorg.log if there is some error
<squinty> dillon_,  http://magnet2torrent.me/
<squinty> dillon_,  once it has converted the magnet to torrent, use the torrent and you should be able to pick and choose files from the torrent listing
<dillon_> thanks squinty
<Gyrth> k1l: no red thingies in dmesg
<dillon_> squinty but it will open the torrent file all it does is open the magnet file
<Smokie> hey guys, quick question, trying to scp a directory to another server but it keeps saying "folder name: not regular file"
<Smokie> is there a special flag or something to scp a directory ?
<Fuchs> Smokie: -r
<Fuchs> as with cp or the likes
<squinty> dillon:  drag and drop the magnet link onto that web page.  it may take a little time to do the conversion but after it has finished, the web page will provide a torrent file which you then link to transmission, deluge or whatever p2p you are using. after the torrent is loaded into your p2p software you should see a listing of the individual files available
<Smokie> Fuchs, thanks
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<Gyrth> I'll have to switch to windows if I can't get the graphics working properly.
<skinux> How to flush dns?
<skinux> Apparently there is no DNS cache service. Damn it!
<genii> skinux: Refer to the dns caching software you installed. If you didn't install any, there is no cahe
<skinux> There isn't any installed.
<genii> Then you don't have a dns cache
<skinux> Or maybe it is...I'll check for it
<skinux> Nope, not installed.
<skinux> So I doubt know why I'm getting error that my local server name can't be resolved.
<skinux> don't*
<stratum> is there an easy way to upgrade the xorg stack on 14.04.3 to 14.04.4 without ?
<Gyrth> k1l: I just ran CS:S at 175fps... what the.
<skinux> Yeah...I've both nGinx site config and /etc/hosts configured for this server name, but Ubuntu acts like neither exists.
<lerner> gmusicbrowser list my library directory as having 70k files, but the directory has 101k files...
<Smokie> is it normal to scp a file from a remote server on the internet to my linux machine at home @ 40MB/s, then from my linux machine to my Windows machine only @ 15MB/s ?
<lerner> where are 31k??
<swengin> Hi I cloned a disk  into a new one but when I boot from that disk and after choosing ubuntu ( so grub is working) I get this error A TPM error (6) occurred attempting to read a pcr value
<swengin> it never goes to gnome
<swengin> the version I have is ubuntu server 14 lts
<Jordan_U> swengin: Have you ever intentionally tried to configure your TPM?
<swengin> Jordan_U: no
<k1l> Gyrth: yes, the gpu should work.
<Fresh> I am having issues with mounting a picture cd. ubuntu 15.10 I dont think mounting cd drive was configured in /etc/fstab but I am new to ubuntu and am only guessing based on google search.
<barnabasdk> Fresh, ubuntu should do this automagically
<barnabasdk> does anything turn up in /media/* when you insert the cd
<Fresh> nope
<k1l> Fresh: what desktop?
<Jordan_U> swengin: My guess is that the TPM error is actually unrelated to your failure to boot, and just happens to be the last message successfully written to the screen. Do you have both the cloned and original drives in the same machine at the same time?
<swengin> actually the original is now detached
<swengin> I have only the cloned now
<Jordan_U> swengin: Good. You should avoid them both being connected, as when they are both connected the fileystems' Universally Unique IDentifiers are decidedly not Unique :)
<Fresh> not sure which desktop. just grabbed the iso from ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> swengin: Do you get a different result booting into recovery mode?
<Kingchocomelch> Has ANYBODY had problems with the SDA5_crypt when booting? I had a password set and it said it failed 3 different times on 3 different boots.  Finally on the fourth the same password decrypted the drive...
<swengin> Jordan_U: will try that
<k1l> Fresh: so unity. that should take care of mounting the cd
<barnabasdk> k1l, +1
<barnabasdk> Fresh, just for testing, try with another cd
<vimes> Hello! I'm trying to set up ubuntu via openstack, but I can't find what port to open for apt-get and internet
<vimes> I did open 80, and 443. But it's not enough. It cant ping anything or connect via apt-get. when I open all ports it works, but I can't have all ports open
<squinty> Fresh,  also look in the Dash for  Disks   It should show your cd/dvd drive and you can mount it from there too
<vimes> http://bildr.no/view/RWdYMVl1 <- current setup (for ubuntu server 14.04)
<gadnuk> is it ok to use wpa_supplicant with NetworkManager? Or would there be a conflict?
#ubuntu 2016-02-20
<k1l> gadnuk: just one works at one time
<Fresh> ok thanks I will try shortly
<Jordan_U> vimes: There's usually no problem with allowing all *outgoing* ports. http generally uses randomly generated source ports when initiating a connection from client to server.
<vimes> You sure? seems terribly unsafe. but isn't there a way to check what port apt-get tries to use
<Jordan_U> vimes: (And then smart firewalls notice that this port was requested and allow a corresponding reply to that port).
<Jordan_U> vimes: Never mind, I messed my first message up.
<RocketLL_Ubuntu> Hi, so I have ubuntu running on an old laptop.
<vimes> opening all ports outbound didn't solve the problem
<Jordan_U> vimes: Generally an https connection starts with the client making a request *to* port 80 on a remote server, with a source port that is randomly generated. Then the server replies with a message to the port that the client gave it.
<typicalwop> ciao
<Jordan_U> vimes: s/https/http/ (it's port 443 for https)
<typicalwop> !list
<ubottu> typicalwop: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vimes> I have 443 open for both inbound and  outbound traffic
<RocketLL_Ubuntu> It has multiple graphical problems(screen flickering, white lines, etc). My GPU is [AMD/ATI] RS600M [Radeon Xpress 1250]. How can I fix this?
<vimes> Jordan_U, http://bildr.no/view/RWdYMVl1
<vimes> (I'll close ports that I can close later)
<Jordan_U> vimes: But you also have to have your firewall configured to allow incomming connections on any port which was requested by the client which is in your network, i.e. if the client sends a request to google.com on port 80, with a source port of 12345 then your firewall would open port 12345 for the duration of the tcp connection.
<Muimi> How do I create a new simlync for apache ?
<vimes> opening port 53 on udp solved the apt-get problem, but still can't ping websites
<Jordan_U> vimes: In homes, this is generally achieved through NAT, which forwards ports dynamically based on requests sent from within the network and the source port of those requests, but NAT is not the only way to accomplish this.
<gadnuk> k1l: does that mean it will conflict?
<Jordan_U> vimes: You could also allow all unprivileged ports.
<k1l> gadnuk: in best case NM will just stop working.
<Maple> Can someone help me install a program?
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> sudo apt-get install <program>
<Maple> Im trying to install qjoypad. an older version of it but when I go to install it ./config I get an error message saying I need libxtst to compile the program...
<mintyfresh> where I find all old torrents? Want old brown ubuntu 4 vm. dapper n stuff
<Maple> torrentz.eu
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> Maple - yeah I dunno about that
<Maple> if not there there is no torrent..
<Maple> damn..
<Maple> what is libxtst?
<genii> mintyfresh: Just go grab it directly off of old-releases.ubuntu.com
<k1l> mintyfresh: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<mintyfresh> genii + k1l - haha! CHEERS!!!!
<Maple> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518647
<Maple> I foundez it~
<Muimi> Can anyone help me change my symlink's default please?
<Jordan_U> Muimi: Try explaining better what problem you're actually having.
<mhzupyours> say ...has anyone tried to compile wine on ubuntu
<k1l> mhzupyours: compile?
<hggdh> prolly build
<mhzupyours> yes...i am running into types errors...and i am not sure how it links to ip6 issues.
<mhzupyours> and what does dwarf build mode mean...is that reduced functionality
<Maple> What is QT?
<Athena> Hello!
<mhzupyours> Athena...hello
<Maple> Error: you need at least Qt version 4.2 to use this program
<Athena> New-user to Ubunto here with a few noob questions.
<mintyfresh> Maple: it haz all the wigets
<swengin> Jordan_U: when I chose recovery mode it says /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxx does not exist dropping to shell
<k1l> Maple: qt is a toolkit.
<Maple> How do I get Qt?
<swengin> and then busybox v1.21.1
<Athena> I tried downloading and installing VLC yesterday, it's still at about 3% and is not continuing any further; how do I fix this?
<Maple> You dont need VLC everything linux plays the good stuff MKV and the such~
<mhzupyours> are there any ubuntu people that use a compiler
<Athena> Okay, well hwo do i stop the installation?
<Athena> how do I*
<k1l> Maple: install qt4-default
<k1l> Maple: your software should come with a list of stuff to be installed as depencies. read the readme
<genii> Maple: Are you on 10.04 as that tutorial for compiling qjoypad was for?
<k1l> Athena: loaded form where?
<mhzupyours> if the build is a dward mode does that mean there are bigshots with special types files that control the ip6 stuff and wine
<mhzupyours> dwarf mode
<Athena> k1l: I have no idea. I used the linux installer app thing and it's been trying to install for the past day.
<k1l> Athena: the software center should have vlc already.
<Maple> I just went on sourceforge and got it.
<Jordan_U> swengin: From the busybox shell, what is the output of "cat /proc/partitions"?
<k1l> Maple: software that is hosted on sourceforge can be considered deprecated
<Athena> k1l: I installed it from there, but it's been on 3-ish percent for the past 12+ hours.
<k1l> Athena: :/
<Athena> k1l: how do I stop the installation?
<k1l> Athena: you go slow hardware or internet?
<Athena> k1l: I have a slow processor, but not THAT slow.
<mhzupyours> is there anybody that uses a compiler around here.
<Athena> k1l: I'm pretty sure it's just an internal error of some sort, how do I stop it so I can restart it?
<svm_invictvs> WHat is this tryign to tell me?
<svm_invictvs> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/virtual/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<k1l> Athena: i dont know without seeing it. is there a cancel button? else try to close that program
<Maple> If these settings are okay, go ahead and run 'make' and
<Maple> then 'make install'.
<Maple> To make changes, run ./config --help for details.
<Maple> kleo-hat@Spoks-100101011011:~/Downloads/qjoypad-4.1.0/src$ make
<Maple> g++ -c -m64 -pipe -O2 -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DDEVDIR=\"/dev/input\" -DICON24=\"/usr/local/share/pixmaps/qjoypad/icon24.png\" -DICON64=\"/usr/local/share/pixmaps/qjoypad/icon64.png\" -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++-64 -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4 -I. -I. -o axis.o axis.cpp
<Maple> make: g++: Command not found
<k1l> svm_invictvs: that PPA doesnt have trusty packages. you are using a out of date PPA
<Athena> k1l: I have no option to do so. I see it on the side-bar thingy and it's been at the same percentage for along while.
<mintyfresh> svm_invictvs: 404 not found
<svm_invictvs> How do I rectify that?
<mhzupyours> Maple..what is with the 64 bit crap...most people haven't even got the 32 bit stuff working yet
<k1l> svm_invictvs: i already verified this for you. but you can look on the PPA website on launchpad.net
<Maple> idk im sorta new. Soooo what? This wont work then?
<svm_invictvs> hm?
<svm_invictvs> k1l you have?
<swengin> Jordan_U: sdb sdb1 sda1 sda2 sda5
<squinty> svm_invictvs,  http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/virtual/ubuntu/dists/   use your web browser to see there is no trusty repo
<mhzupyours> Maple..you seem to at least know how to run a compiler...do you have any idea why the dwarf mode is selected in wine...and why __u32 types are a big problem
<k1l> <k1l> svm_invictvs: that PPA doesnt have trusty packages. you are using a out of date PPA
<svm_invictvs> SO how do I rectify that?
<Athena> k1l: I have no option to do so. I see it on the side-bar thingy and it's been at the same percentage for along while.
<mhzupyours> Maple...plus the socket issues.
<Maple> No! I dont know how to run a compiler lolz. I have zero idea what any of that is.
<Jordan_U> swengin: OK, is the drive with three partitions the one that has your install on it?
<Maple> n i dont have wine
<svm_invictvs> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:whatever/ppa ?
<Athena> k1l: so I guess my question is how do I end the process that's installing VLC?
<mintyfresh> Maple: you don't even have a compiler there, bro
<mhzupyours> Maple..is there some big shots that have special files...that dwarf modes don't get
<k1l> Athena: can you put the output of "ps ax | grep -i center" into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here?
<swengin> Jordan_U: I bet yes
<Athena> k1l: I have no idea what any of that means.
<k1l> svm_invictvs: or better: ppa-purge
<k1l> !ppa-purge | svm_invictvs
<ubottu> svm_invictvs: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Maple> just becauz you know the big words dont mean I know them yo.
<swengin> Jordan_U: the original disk has 3 partitions so it should be an exact copy
<k1l> Athena: its a terminal command. it will bring you output. i need to see the output to get to know what to do next.
<Athena> k1l: okay.
<svm_invictvs> PPA to be removed: upubuntu-com virtual
<svm_invictvs> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: upubuntu-com virtual
<Jordan_U> swengin: OK. "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/" and look for the UUID that was complained about in the error message. (If it has scrolled off the screen, run "cat /proc/cmdline" which will also list it).
<mhzupyours> Maple...well you can read the line you posted...notice -DICON64 for example...why mention 64 bit crap when most people can't even get 32 bits to work
<svm_invictvs> I odn't recall adding launchpad.net
<swengin> Jordan_U: ok
<Maple> 32 bits to work for what? qjoypad?
<mhzupyours> Maple...wine...because windows 98 still costs a fortune so most people want to roll their own.
<Athena> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15136925/
<Maple> So if I get wine it will work for me and I can get the special files?
<mintyfresh> mhzupyours: what rubbish you talking? whatz -DICON64 got to do with 64 bit?????
<mhzupyours> Maple...no it does not give you the special files...
<mhzupyours> Maple...there seem to be some differences about sockets and types
<Jordan_U> swengin: How did you "clone" the disk?
<squinty> svm_invictvs,  you should also be able to delete that ppa via   Software and Updates
<swengin> Jordan_U: dd
<Maple> so what sockets do I need to fix then?
<abetterfish> dd can clone disks right?
<svm_invictvs> squinty Not when I don't have x111
<k1l> Athena: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<mhzupyours> mintyfresh...well it seems to me that they are defining a macro called ICON64...for purposes of a compilation
<swengin> Jordan_U: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<Athena> 14.04
<Athena> k1l: 14.04
<svm_invictvs> I got that PPA removed, I guess I was specifying the ppa name wrong
<mintyfresh> mhzupyours: yeah - a 64 pixel icon
<k1l> svm_invictvs: launchpad.net is where the PPAs are hosted. so you added that PPA.
<k1l> Athena: which desktop?
<Athena> k1l: I don't understand the question.
<mhzupyours> mintyfresh...no a macro to the preprocessor....stating a flag needs to be set that a 64 bit issue is to be considered
<Athena> k1l: 64bit?
<k1l> Athena: what desktop enviroment. unity, gnomeshell, kde, xfce, lxde,....
<mhzupyours> mintyfresh..well why else would you attach the suffix64
<Athena> k1l: I think Unity.
<swengin> Jordan_U: the uuid it's complaining about is not listed
<k1l> Athena: ok. so you got that program still open? the ubuntu software center?
<mintyfresh> Maple: don't listen to mhzupyours - he'z trolling and on my /ignore
<Athena> k1l:  Is there a way I can double-check with the terminal?
<Athena> and yes, k1l .
<mhzupyours> mintyfresh...no you are the troll that has yet to answer a question without snotty remarks.
<Maple> Sometimes trolling can be super right hahaha
<k1l> Athena: ok, please show the complete output of "ps ax" in that paste.ubuntu.com
<mhzupyours> Maple..is there anyone that uses a compiler in ubuntu channel
<Jordan_U> swengin: Are there symlinks to sdb1, sdb2, and sdb3? If not, which of those is missing a symlink?
<mintyfresh> Maple: your trying to compile without a compiler. Grab build-essential
<Athena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15136989/ k1l
<Jordan_U> swengin: Sorry, I meant to ask which of sda1,sda2, and sda5 are missing.
<swengin> Jordan_U: I guess yes sdb was mounted when I was cloning
<swengin> so I think that it should I delete the link under /mnt ot I have to reclone it
<svm_invictvs> k1l Yeah, I eventually got it removed
<svm_invictvs> k1l Something was wrong with my virtual box setup
<svm_invictvs> :-/
<Maple> i dont know what compiling is first.
<swengin> Jordan_U: I don't know I think all are available
<Athena> svm_invictvs: I can't even set up a virtual box for League of Legends or Smite yet. x.x
<Maple> what is compiling?
<k1l> Athena: "sudo kill 7504"
<Jordan_U> swengin: Neither disk should have anything on it mounted when dding one drive to another, but I wouldn't expect a mistake there to lead to this type of problem.
<svm_invictvs> Athena hm?
<mintyfresh> Maple: your tryin to build a program without any tools. Never gonna work
<svm_invictvs> Athena I use this it for server
<svm_invictvs> *servers
<swengin> Jordan_U: hmm so?
<svm_invictvs> Running bitbucket and jira
<Maple> Im trying to install a program
<Athena> k1l: Okay.. The app is closed but VLC still looks like it's trying to install.
<k1l> Athena: where?
<Athena> On my side-bar.
<Jordan_U> swengin: What fileystem is used for your root FS?
<swengin> Jordan_U: ext4
<mintyfresh> Maple: nah - your tryin to *build* a program. That's why its askkin for g++
<Athena> k1l:  on my side-bar.
<genii> Maple: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install qjoypad
 * Athena needs to remember to use names a lot. xD
<k1l> Athena: no in terminal: "sudo apt update" then "sudo apt install vlc"
<rm_-r> i know this isnt the right board but you guys are the best. Where would i go for help with decrypting a message?
<mhzupyours> well this is obviously the wrong channel to get anything done.
<Jordan_U> swengin: mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ && cat /mnt/etc/fstab
<Jordan_U> swengin: What UUID is used for your root fileystem in that fstab?
<Mathisen> what version is the latest nvidia drivers ? im having 358.16 now
<mintyfresh> Yay! got dapper!! Thnx guys - best linux ever
<svm_invictvs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/666026/virtualbox-5-0-installation-has-broken-virtualbox-packages-on-kubuntu-15-04
<squinty> !alis | rm_-r
<ubottu> rm_-r: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<svm_invictvs> Following the advice of this article, what should I put in there for the package location?
<svm_invictvs> I see he says, "vivid contrib" is that correct?
<Athena> k1l: I'm 99% sure I have VLC now, but there's an icon on the left side that's still there that looks like as if it were installing.
<k1l> Mathisen: 352 is the latest in the ubuntu repos.
<mintyfresh> svm_invictvs: vivid is dead, bro
<svm_invictvs> I thought so...
<Mathisen> k1l, thx
<svm_invictvs> Please aprdon my ignorance, but what does that bit mean?
<svm_invictvs> THa'ts the release name right?
<squinty> Athena,  right click on it and see what it says
<k1l> svm_invictvs: better tell what your real issue is. then to work on not working stuff from the internet
<Athena> squinty: unlock from taskbar.
<k1l> Athena: did my commands work? in terminal?
<swengin> Jordan_U: sorry the sda2 and sda5 are missing
<svm_invictvs> k1l Trying to get virtualbox 5 installed
<Athena> k1l: I'm 99% sure.
<Athena> k1l: it downloaded SOMETHING. xD
<squinty> Athena,  probably just the icon is locked then.. you can unlock it to be rid of it
<Athena> squinty: is it using any of my resources, though?
<swengin> Jordan_U: when I ran l1-l /dev/disk/by-uuid didn't notice that the two are missing
<k1l> svm_invictvs: make sure "linux-generic" ist installed. then on what ubuntu are you exactly?
<Athena> k1l: yes it did work. Just tested VLC and it's downloaded and installed.
<swengin> Jordan_U: Ops sda2 is missing sda5 is there
<svm_invictvs> k1l 14.04.4 LTS?
<svm_invictvs> k1l WHy not linux-generic?
<Athena> k1l: Thanks for your help!
<k1l> svm_invictvs: uname -a?
<svm_invictvs> Linux vb0 3.13.0-77-generic #121-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 20 10:50:42 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<svm_invictvs> uh
<svm_invictvs> hm
<k1l> Athena: ok. then just dont care about the hung up symbol. that should be gone after reboot
<Athena> k1l: Okay, I'll reboot and check.
<k1l> svm_invictvs: ok. so make sure "linux-generic" is installed.
<Jordan_U> swengin: OK, try "mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/ && cat /mnt/etc/fstab".
<k1l> svm_invictvs: then get the .deb package from virtualbox website
<svm_invictvs> k1l Why not install it through apt?
<swengin> Jordan_U: btw mounting sda2 failed of course
<svm_invictvs> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/
<svm_invictvs> They've got them all there.
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Jordan_U> swengin: I figured as much :)
<k1l> svm_invictvs: well, then use that repo, if you want
<Jordan_U> swengin: It's probably your swap partition.
<genii> Mathisen: As I explained elsewhere, if you want the latest drivers available for Ubuntu, the xorg-edgers PPA has them. Version 361.28 can be had from https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Umeaboy> As there are only two people in #ubuntu-dev I have to ask here.
<svm_invictvs> 14.04.4 is "trusty" right?
<genii> svm_invictvs: Yep
<swengin> Jordan_U: yup
<Umeaboy> The bug 1547518 has affected me, but it doesn't exist on launchpad.
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1547518 could not be found
<k1l> svm_invictvs: yes
<svm_invictvs> Yerah, the PPA was causing issues
<Umeaboy> See?
<svm_invictvs> Some outdated/obsolete PPA
<svm_invictvs> But that's gone now.
<k1l> Umeaboy: how you know you are affected? :)
<daisy407> Hello everyone.
<k1l> Umeaboy: maybe that bug contains private data and is hidden
<Athena_> And it works, thanks k1l  and squinty
<Umeaboy> k1l: I'm using a Live iso of Xenial.
<Umeaboy> Even the nouveau issue is seen.
<Umeaboy> That you have to blacklist nouveau from kernel boot line.
<Athena_> Now for a new question: I used a external Hard Drive to install Ubuntu to my computer, how do I revert it back to a FATex or another format?
<Jordan_U> Athena: Use GParted.
<k1l> Athena: just load "gparted" when its connected and reformat that drive
<swengin> Jordan_U: mounting sda5 failed as well
<Jordan_U> swengin: What error message did it give?
<Athena> Jordan_U: k1l: is that a program?
<Jordan_U> swengin: (The last few lines of "dmesg" might give a more detailed message as well)
<swengin> mounting /dev/sda5 on /mnt failed no such file or directory
<k1l> Athena: yes
<Athena> k1l: do I need to download it because it says I don't have an app with that name.
<k1l> Athena: "sudo apt install gparted"
<Jordan_U> swengin: OK, that's easy to fix :) "mkdir /mnt/".
<k1l> Athena: but that should already be installed by default, iirc
<swengin> Jordan_U: ok but shouldn't mnt be there already
<mintyfresh> k1l: nope. Only on live cd
<Athena> k1l: now I can't open terminal by searching it with the super key.
<k1l> Athena: alt+ctrl+t
<Athena> I can't seem to look at programs at all with the super key.
<Athena> I can't seem to look at programs at all with the super key. k1l
<swengin> Jordan_U: not a directory
<squinty> Athena,  try clicking on the topmost icon on the left hand panel (side bar as you call it)
<Jordan_U> swengin: It shouldn't neccessarily be within the initramfs root, no.
<Athena> squinty: I am.
<swengin> Jordan_U: ok after that it said not a directory
<Jordan_U> swengin: mkdir gave that error?
<swengin> Jordan_U: mounting
<squinty> Athena,  oh ok... was just offering an alternative to the super L (windows key)
<Athena> squinty: oh xD. No the problem is that I can't look at my applications with that thing now.
<Jordan_U> swengin: What is the exact mount command you ran and what was its exact output?
<k1l> Athena: try logout of the desktop. then relogin
<Athena> k1l: ok
<squinty> Athena,  just type the name of the program you are searching for or clcik on the "A" located on the bottom of the Dash
<swengin> Jordan_U: sorry it failed and it says invalid argument
<swengin> Jordan_U: mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<tincan> heya yall
<Athena> Alright, what was the program name again?
<Athena> Hello, tincan
<k1l> Athena: gparted
<Athena> k1l: I see a bunch of options to edit it, but they're greyed out.
<k1l> Athena: right click on it and use unmount it. then you can resize or format
<tincan> as for the ongoing issue i was having with memory, i found that it isn't compiz. I was reading the virt, not the res. after a more research i found some links that talked about "dirty memory" where i found this line of code "sudo sync; echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches" and it worked! now i just need to find out what that code is doing... i know, im a bad linux user for running code i dont understand :P
<squinty> bailiff smack his bottie!!  ;-)
<Athena> Thanks k1l . New question: I tried installing League of Legends today and I got a bugsplat issue while downloading updates. How do I correct this?
<Spec> tincan: it is setting drop_caches to 3, which clears slab objects and pagecache
<Spec> you could also just drop page caches by doing 1 into that file
<k1l> Athena: for wine issues best ask the wine guys in #winehq
<Athena> k1l: What's wine? I'm using PlayonLinux.
<zxcASD123> hi people
<k1l> Athena: that is using wine.
<Athena> k1l: Oh okay. xP Thanks again!
<k1l> Athena: then ask the playonlinux guys.
<tincan> Spec: i want a bit more indepth knowledge on it, and it's been so long since i've messed with ubuntu that i cant remember what alot of the basics do like pipe and tee
<bosso> bonjour
<tincan> Spec: but google knows all
<Athena> New question: if I want to develop programs or plugins for say.. Minecraft, or just make games in general, is it the same way as downloading it on Windows or is there some speical way?
<Athena> I normally use Oracle.*
<k1l> Athena: that depends on the exact game
<Athena> k1l: so basically just google it?
<k1l> Athena: in general you dont load stuff from websites on ubuntu.
<k1l> Athena: you first use what ubuntu ships and made already working with ubuntu. but that doesnt inlcude all software on the world. so on specific softwrae that might only be possible to get from the software developers.
<anand_ts> Hello all, I have 2 interface for ubuntu server. For eth0 I gave private IP and eth1 I gave public IP. I need to ping both the gateways from the server but as of now I can ping only public IP network
<swengin> Jordan_U: EXT4-fs (sda1): bad geometry: block count 244190208 exceeds size of device (113761024 blocks)
<swengin> Jordan_U: sudo  dmesg | tail
<swengin> Jordan_U: I'm on live cd now
<Athena> How do I check if I have JRE installed? I think I installed it in the past but I don't want to accidentally re-install it.
<anand_ts> please find my ifconfig http://paste.openstack.org/show/487647/
<swengin> Jordan_U: I'm trying to mount /dev/sda1 but it's not allowing me to says wrong fs type
<squinty> Athena,  in terminal   java -version
<swengin> Jordan_U: if I run sudo lsblk -o NAME,FSTYPE,SIZE,MOUNTPOINT,LABEL I see FSTYPE is ext4 what could be the problem
<Athena> So this is me just guessing.. if I did sudo apt-get Eclipse would that install the application eclipse?
<HamRadio> Athena, sudo apt eclipse would install Eclipse
<HamRadio> no apt-get
<HamRadio> just apt
<Athena> HamRadio: thanks.
<tincan> Athena: i cant really answer the first question, but i've messed with flash and unity3d in the past and both are very well supported with general purpose libraries that handle stuff like physics and gpu acceleration (for flash 2dbox and starling). also remember that flash isn't just in web browsers, with adobe air it can also produce mobile apps (angry birds was flash and the devs made starling) and on windows games (binding of isaa
<tincan> c 1 was made in flash i believe)
<squinty> Athena,  you can issue a command like that and if the package is not available in the repo, then apt-get will tell you
<HamRadio> Why are people still using apt-get?
<HamRadio> Why not use just "apt"
<squinty> HamRadio,  apt-get is valid too
<Mathisen> did not even know just apt worked
<HamRadio> squinty, yeah it works, but just "apt" is better
<Athena> e: Invalid Operation eclipse
<genii> Athena: That's the usual, yes. Although you might want to to do first something like: apt-cache search something | more   ...to see what packages have names that fit the search. Also before issuing apt install something or apt-get install something, pull the latest list of packages
<HamRadio> faster, and it gives like  progress
<squinty> HamRadio,  define better from my perspective
<Athena> I just got it from the software center. xD
<IR9343> Athena
<Athena> Yes, IR9343?
<genii> Athena: The command-line way of using apt commands is useful to know, because not all *buntu flaours use the same graphical package manager
<IR9343> I have a large dick <3
<IR9343> Athena <3
 * genii sips his coffee
<squinty> geez  got be one in every crowd
<Athena> genii: where can I find a list of commands?
<genii> !cli
<squinty> apt-get --help
 * genii smacks the bot
<k1l> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<squinty> same for apt, aptitude etc or read man pages
<genii> k1l: That was it, thanks :)
<Athena> k1l: thanks
<squinty> he's a not a shell-fish kinda guy
<Athena> squinty: get off the stage. *throws popcorn*
<squinty> heh
<Athena> How do I rename an external harddrive?
<HamRadio> Here's a little reddit post https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/26q2sm/apt_vs_aptget/
<Athena> Does the software center contain ALL of my installed files?
<Athena> Why do I ask so many questions? FIND OUT NEXT SEASON!
<genii> Athena: This page covers how to rename drives or partitions for a bunch of different filesystems and partition types: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<squinty> Athena,  Dash ->  "A" icon at bottom -> installed -> see more results
<Athena> Oh yeah one more thing: is skype good? I'm seeing bad reviews on the software center.
<squinty> Athena,
<Athena> squinty:  and genii thanks.
<squinty> Sw
<squinty> wooops!
<k1l> everything that doesnt work on /with skype go to microsoft and tell them. they bought skype and its pprop. software ubuntu cant change anything there.
<squinty> Athena,  the software center lists all available software obtainable via the ubuntu repo's.  not all the software listed has been installed on your machine.
<squinty> Athena,  might also want to check out  Synaptic package manager. (available in the repo's)  similar to Software Center without the overhead
<Athena> So I'm looking at the official skype download website and it says 'ubuntu 10.4 32-bit, ubuntu 12.04 (multiarch), and Dynamic' which one is probably the best one for me to pick?
<Athena> squinty: I'll check that out.
<Athena> So I'm looking at the official skype download website and it says 'ubuntu 10.4 32-bit, ubuntu 12.04 (multiarch), and Dynamic' which one is probably the best one for me to pick?
<svm_invictvs> So...
<svm_invictvs> My ubuntu box is telling me, "A start job is waiting..."
<wang> hello
<svm_invictvs> Network it seems
<Athena> hey wang
<wang> what can we do by ubuntu?
<Athena> wang: short answer: a lot.
<Ojin> Whatz up
<Athena> Hey Ojin
<Athena> Do you have Skype? If so what version should I download?
<Ojin> Skype 4.3.0.37-1_i386
<Athena> Ojin: I don't have that option. It only says Ubunto version 10.04 32bit, Ubunto version 12.04, and dynamic.
<Ojin> wait....
<Athena> And there's fedora and stuff, but that's not what I'm using.
<Athena> Ojin: I'm downloading directly from the site and those are the options it's giving me.
<Ojin> download 12.04
<Athena> thanks Ojin
<Ojin> no probs
<Athena> Now.. I'm pretty sure double-clicking it won't automatically install it..
<Kingchocomelch> Does anyone else have the problem of sda5_crypt not remembering your password
<Kingchocomelch> its scary
<anand_ts> does anyone help me in fixing an issue with ubuntu network configuration?
<squinty> Athena,  easiest to see if all dependancies are satisfied is to use   gdebi  to install.
<Athena> squinty: what are the dependancies?
<anand_ts> I cannot ping private IP gateway. or any ip in that network
<wang> Why to use another communication software
<Abe_> Hi a friend has a problem: he has a Grub rescue problem after deleting the Ubuntu partition!
<Athena> wang: because my friends use Skype.
<wang> oh
<squinty> Athena, the other packages that a particular program is dependant upon existing in order to correctly run/use it
<Athena> squinty: I'm asking what the dependant programs are.
<Abe_> he needs the windows bootloader and has to get back into his windows partition
<squinty> Abe:  dual install with windows?   google for windows fix mbr
<Abe_> or at least grub to get back to his windows partition
<squinty> Athena,  no idea as I don't use Skype.... but gdebi will tell you if those dependancies aren't available
<Abe_> well he doesn't get into his windows anymore it just shows a Grub rescue problem
<ninjaaron> my friend is installing ubuntu on an Acer C720 (chromebook) with 2GB RAM, and he's considering a 32bit kernel to save ram. Is that a good idea, or are there potential problems?
<squinty> Abe_,  exactly so do what I suggested or seek help in a Windows related irc channel
<Athena> squinty: OH so it will work so long as the things required to run Skype are installed?
<Abe_> after deleting his ubuntu partition. we fixed the mbr and it showed the windows bootloader
<squinty> Athena,  yes
<Athena> squinty: I thought you were saying that there were dependincies for GDebi.
<develoooooop> guys anybody has tinder app ?
<Athena> develoooooop: everyone has a tinder app at one point in their life.
 * squinty hasn't
 * Athena thinks squinty is a liar.
<develoooooop> Athena: Sorry I mean how can I install on ubuntu?
 * squinty hasn't facebook or anything else 
<develoooooop> Desktop
<Athena> There's a desktop app? o3o
<SahibPrime> does fsck run automatically at startup?
<develoooooop> I found genymotion android emulator but
<Abe_> squinty: He can't use the command line cuz he's stuck in a grub rescue which has to do with Ubuntu !
<develoooooop> it hasn't google play in it
<Athena> develoooooop: try another emulator, then.
<squinty> SahibPrime,  after so many boots (5 ???) it will automatically check
<SahibPrime> ok, thanks
<SahibPrime> i'm afraid of manually fsck'ing because i've heard about what happens with mounted filesystems
<Athena> Hey so I installed skype and it didn't create a shortcut.. Where did it put it? x.x
<squinty> SahibPrime,   sudo touch /forcefsck    will force a fsck on the next reboot/boot
<vom513> Athena: you should be able to search in the dash in the upper corner, just type skype...
<squinty> Athena,  you may have to make one
<Athena> Oh there we go. forgot that was the thing with Linux. xD thanks vom513 and squinty.
<wang> squinty,make one?
<squinty> SahibPrime,   using that command insures that the user isn't fsck'ing on a mounted drive
<squinty> wang,  sure
<Abe_> k kinda got it fixed we reinstalled the grub bootloader from live cd
<nitish> How can I change my nickname?
<skweek> you just start writing your new nickname on your name tags
<nitish> Is there any official announcement for the release date of ubuntu 16.04 lts?
<newnick> lol
<squinty> nitish,  if you mean in irc then type   /nick newnicknamehere
<nitish> squinty thanks
<nitish> how can I update mozila firefox in ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<Ben64> nitish: 16.04 is scheduled to be released April 21st, 2016
<diatigo> nitish: use chrome
<Ben64> same way you upgrade everything. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nitish> diatigo I've chromium
<skweek> but if you ment on your nametags at work, you just start writing it on them with a piece of white box tape covering your old nickname
<diatigo> nitish: firefox is a giant pig
<squinty> nitish,  via the ubuntu repo's or you can install via the mozilla website (not recommended for linux newbies)
<nitish> squinty I am not linux newbies
<nitish> using it for more than 3 years
<Ben64> theres no reason to not use the repository
<squinty> nitesh`,  well i don't know that now do I?  just saying....  :P
<diatigo> nitish: ppa nightly or
<Ben64> firefox gets updated in the ubuntu repositories automatically
<skweek> I like giant pigs a lot more than small pigs, there's a lot more to work with when making porkgrinds
<nitish> firefox installed in my ubuntu 14.04 lts is 35.0.1
<squinty> exactly... if you want nightlies then you are on your own....otherwise use the repo's
<nitish> what is the latest version of firefox?
<xangua> 44 something, if you mean stable
<squinty> google
<Ben64> nitish: please pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy firefox"
<nitish> exit
<Ben64> or not
<Athena> If I were to want to go to a directory with the terminal, I would do 'cd /desktop/Fresh Server' correct?
<Ben64> unlikely you have a directory /desktop
<diatigo> nitesh`: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/mozilla_team_firefox_next?dist=trusty
<Ben64> but yes, "cd <directory> will go to the directory specified
<Athena> How do I get to the desktop directory, then?
<PestBuda> Athena: yes Essentially that is the correct syntax
<Ben64> Athena: it's usually at ~/Desktop
<squinty> cd "/desktop/Fresh Server" or cd /desktop/Fresh \ Server
<Athena> oh thanks Ben64 and squinty
<squinty> Athena,  and Ben64  was more correct....forgot the captial "D"
<Athena> bash: cd: ~/Desktop/Fresh Server: No such file or directory
<fobo7> how to in lubuntu add program to autostart
<fobo7> ?
<squinty> Athena,  quotes or delimiter as per previous example
<diatigo> Yeah
<Ben64> Athena: what exactly did you type
<Athena> cd "~/Desktop/Fresh Server"
<Ben64> yeah don't put quotes around ~ or it interprets it as ~ instead of your home
<Ben64> you should learn to use <TAB>
<squinty> may have to use /home/user
<Ben64> cd ~/Des<TAB>Fres<TAB>
<Ben64> should get you there
<Athena> It's fresh\ server
<Athena> not fresh \ server
<Athena> Thanks, though.
<Athena> Ben64:
<Athena> fobo has an interesting question
<squinty> oops mea culpa   added extra space  :P
<Athena> So it's asking me to run java -jar BuildTools.jar in a bash, would that be the terminal?
<Athena> "On Linux run git config --global --unset core.autocrlf, then run java -jar BuildTools.jar in bash or another appropriate shell."
<squinty> yep
<Athena> thanks squinty
<bluRAID> Hi all! I need a L2TP cleint for 15.10, searching on this topic it would appear the L2TP is not availbe for 15.10? Is this true?
<crrrrrrow> ciao
<squinty> bluRAID,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/   do a search for your installed version
<Athena> So off-topic: are IRC servers free?
<squinty> Athena,  more than likely not for the rascals running them.... for us peasants no cost to access them
<Athena> Hooray for peasants!
<squinty> heh!
<Athena> You know.. I hear that Linux is better for programming but why? What makes linux a cut above the rest for programming?
 * squinty wanders off to check his defrosting prawns
 * Athena thinks squinty is just avoiding the question.
<BradTN> hey
<Athena> hey BradTN
<BradTN> can someone please assist me...:(
<Athena> Depends on what the assistance is needed upon.
<BradTN> so power went out, ubuntu server went off fine whateverr right
<BradTN> i turn it back on and it boots only to black screen for whatever reason
 * Athena backs off slowly. She is only gone so deep into Ubuntu.
<Athena> I suggest waiting for squinty to get back.
<BradTN> so i google this issue and find abunch of similar problems but all ery old posts....lol like 2009 , 2011 etc
<BradTN> i cant even run apt-getupdate/upgrade
<BradTN> tells me it cant resolve hosts
<BradTN> but my ethernet appears to be running
<BradTN> and i can ping router
<Athena> Can you ping google?
<BradTN> pulling my hair out
<ubuntu-mate> Hi!
<Athena> Hello ubuntu-mate
<ubuntu-mate> This Is Awesome!
<Athena> Ubuntu?
<ubuntu-mate> yeah?
<Athena> No I mean are you talking about Ubuntu?
<Athena> Or the chat?
<ubuntu-mate> both actually.
<BradTN> whos squinty
<BradTN> lol
<jushur> BradTN: sounds like your network config got botched.
<Athena> BradTN: (s)he's been helping me out all day.
<BradTN> i dont get how power going out results in my normal ubuntu booting to black screen
<BradTN> and i cant get up
<BradTN> :'(
<ubuntu-mate> you can recover your stuff with slax.
<Loshki> "boots only to black screen" & "ethernet appears to be running" seem contradictory
<BradTN> sorry
<BradTN> in recovery i meant
<BradTN> in terms of ethernet
<c|oneman> so I rebooted my computer /apt- update and now it logs in without me entering my password
<ubuntu-mate> Im Installing ubuntu-mate right now.
<BradTN> i get to that screen upon reboot to pick ubuntu to boot to and if i pick it i get black screen
<Athena> Woah wait a second, Ubuntu is available for phones??
<BradTN> and im trying to fix but cant figure out whats wrong
<xangua> Athena: and tablets
<Athena> Do I need to do something funky with my phone so that my SIM can still be read?
<ubuntu-mate> but they need to be rooted i think....
<Athena> Wow I was almost done downloading this spigot server and then an update happened so it's redownloading everything. x.x
<ubuntu-mate> Anybody Here?
<ubuntu-mate> MINECRAFT!
<Athena> ubuntu-mate: there seem to be a few people here.
<Athena> Yeah I'm developing plugins.
<ubuntu-mate> Nice....
<Loshki> BradTN: I would follow the general procedure for reinstalling a damaged boot
<ubuntu-mate> I wish i had a mac....
<bluRAID> i need an l2tp cleint to connect to workplace, it would seem that a working solution was depricated in 14.10, does anyone have any insight on a soltion for l2tp in wily?
<texla> I want to change the default setting in my grub display...When I try to open /etc/default/grub...I get file not found
<ubuntu-mate> not really, as im like 10 yrs old XD
<jushur> is going to be so nice when one has ZFS a / filesystem, recovering from things like poweroutage is going to be a breeze.
<BradTN> loshki
<BradTN> any recommended guide
<nitish> How can I change my ip?
<BradTN> dont wanna ruin my setup
<BradTN> i have a raid etc
<ubuntu-mate> Use a proxy
<ubuntu-mate> Google "Wurst Hacked Client"
<Athena> ubuntu-mate: that's not what he means.
<Athena> or she.
<nitish> How can I change my ip?ubuntu-mate how to use proxy?
<ubuntu-mate> IK but its usable
<Athena> nitish: you can use a proxy server, I reccomend 'hide my ass'
<ubuntu-mate> Yeah Or CyberGhost
<Athena> recommend*
<ubuntu-mate> You Want To Play With Meh? ign : iced78
<jushur> ubuntu-mate: can you go troll somewhere else?
<nitish> Athena, its(hide my ass) chargable. :(
<Athena> nitish: so weird, they didn't charge last I used it.. But that was years ago.
<ubuntu-mate> Im not a troll. What makes you think that???? Im Just Bored.
<Athena> nitish: just google 'proxy server' and you should get several results.
<ubuntu-mate> CyberGhost Works
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-mate, this is not your personal entertainment channel.  stay on topic: ubuntu support.  entertain yourself elsewhere.  thank you.
<Athena> ubuntu-mate: we're not talking about MineCraft...
<texla> I want to change the default setting in my grub display...When I try to open /etc/default/grub...I get file not found
<thales_> hello?
<Athena> Hello thales_
<cfhowlett> thales_, ubuntu support here.  ask your questions.
<bluRAID> i need an l2tp cleint to connect to workplace, it would seem that a working solution was depricated in 14.10, does anyone have any insight on a soltion for l2tp in wily?
<ubuntu-mate> Im not even An ubuntu support person i just used this name.
<cfhowlett> !14.10 | bluRAID 14.10 is dead.  install a supported version.
<ubottu> bluRAID 14.10 is dead.  install a supported version.: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<thales_> ok, my laptop produces noise in left speaker
<Athena> Has it been doing that before you installed Ubuntu, thales_ ?
<thales_> ubuntu mate
<ubuntu-mate> yes?
<Athena> Take these steps to make sure it's not the hardware. 1) Try other speakers/Headphones. Be sure to use the same port.
<rafe> hgufydfgh
<Athena> Oops. xD
<ubuntu-mate> Type "1" is chat for Ubuntu support. Type "2" in chat for PUS (Private Ubuntu Support)
<rafe> i
<thales_> yea Athena
<Athena> ubuntu-mate: troll somewhere else.
<ubuntu-mate> Bad Command Or File Name.
<bluRAID> Anyone know if there are any working l2tp clients for 15.10?
<Athena> Take these steps to make sure it's not the hardware. 1) Try other speakers/Headphones. Be sure to use the same port. 2) if the results are the same, try another speaker outlet. thales_
<Rochvellon> When I'm starting Dropbox there will be shown a Image-Not-Found-Icon in the tray. Whether reinstalling nor deleting the profile nor deactivating composing would help and strace would me not give a call for pngs or icons. Any ideas what this could be?
<ubuntu-mate> Bad Command Or File Name.
<thales_> not hardware
<ubuntu-mate> Bad Command Or File Name.
<thales_> in windows works perfectly
<ubuntu-mate> Bad Command Or File Name.
<cfhowlett> !ops | ubuntu-mate channel flooding, general trolling.
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate channel flooding, general trolling.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Athena> thales_: I don't know much about Linux, but are the drives up-to-date? Is that a thing with Linux? Someone more knowledgable than me take this over!
<tyberious> i am having problems getting the 4.2.0-27 to boot on grub
<thales_> yes upgraded
<Athena> thales_: try rebooting...? I don't know much, as I said before. I'm here to just pick up new tips on Linux.
<thales_> yea
<bluRAID> Anyone know if there are any working l2tp clients/setup for 15.10?
<ZorinOS> uh hm
<ZorinOS> wrong channel, ##ubuntu must be closed
<cfhowlett> !FCM | Athena speed up your linux learning.  start at issue #0.  read. #1, read.  by the time you get to current, you will know more ubuntu than most ever know.
<ubottu> Athena speed up your linux learning.  start at issue #0.  read. #1, read.  by the time you get to current, you will know more ubuntu than most ever know.: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<Bomber4Chats> It's really frustrating how dangerous it is to disconnect your hdmi connector from your laptop with Ubuntu....
<Athena> thanks cfhowlett
<jman1> Need some advise. so i think i have got malware or something on my ubuntu operating system. everytime i try to search something in a search engine all the results turn into adds. and the pop ups are driving me craaazy
<cfhowlett> jman1, details ...
<Bomber4Chats> Why can't I disconnect the cable and close the lid of my laptop at the same time? Why can't Ubuntu detect that my hdmi connector is no longer connected and fix all the resolution problem automatically?
<Bomber4Chats> Because right now I have to deal with my main screen being completely black after login
<Bomber4Chats> And I've tried xrandr but it keeps throwing crtc 0 failed issues
<Bomber4Chats> Not that I know what that means
<jman1> well everytime i search in google or bing my results come up then seconds later my results turn in to links to other crap that pertains noting to my search
<cfhowlett> jman1, less rant.  more facts.
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<de-facto> can i somehow turn *all* the eye candy blend in effects and other stupid things *off* in unity?
<de-facto> i dont want transparency, i dont want blend in, i dont want blend out, i dont want it to waste ressources etc
<xangua> de-facto: you can disable some effects but you can't disable unity
<xangua> Compiz I mean
<de-facto> i dont want it its annoyingly slow, how do i disable all effects?
<cfhowlett> de-facto, I'm on ubuntustudio, so I have XFCE4 as my desktop environment.  simple, plain & functional.  you can install and see for yourself.  sudo apt install xfce4 lxde                  will get the xubuntu and lubuntu DE.  logout, choose alternate DE, login
<xangua> Install another desktop
<jman1> any recommendations for malware and virus protection for ubuntu?
<de-facto> hmm im on a live system right now and i dont want to reinstall the whole gui de... can i not just simply disable it somewhere? i dont care if it looks ugly i want it fast
<xangua> ! Virus | jman1 don't install software out of repository and don't abuse sudo
<ubottu> jman1 don't install software out of repository and don't abuse sudo: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<cfhowlett> jman1, unlikely that you actually have malware.  better to assess what is actually going wrong.
<cfhowlett> jman1, popups do NOT mean system malware, but they can point to browser problems
<de-facto> xangua where can i disable the effects?
<jman1> not talkin about just popups
<cfhowlett> jman1, asked you earlier for details.  you  didn't supply them.  I'm not going to GUESS what you might be having problems with ...
<jman1> you told me less ranting
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xangua> de-facto: instead of disabling some effects everytime you boot your live ISO, download Xubuntu
<jman1> i don't know how to explain it except its acting like i got malware
<cfhowlett> jman1, no idea what that means. send pictures
<jman1> i search and adds take over my browser
<de-facto> xangua do you know where i can disable most of the effects?
<cfhowlett> jman1, easy test: in firefox open a private window
<cfhowlett> plugins disabled and no pop-ups will happen unless YOU authorize them.
<jman1> k
<cfhowlett> jman1, of course, if you are going to funky sites that populate your browser with ads, you should stop doing that.
<de-facto> oh my unity is compiz? srly? disabling the unity plug in ccsm breaks it great
<jman1> so the private window seems to be functioning properly opposed to a regular session
<jman1> and no funky sights just online school and searching for doctrine and pubs
<cfhowlett> jman1, you have a firefox plugin with pop-up permissions.  start there.
<jman1> but the private window everything is functioning the way i like it. now thats just a quick fix so what do i need to do so that it functions this way all the time
<jman1> k
<jushur> jman1: use firefox and install ublock origin addon, or Privacy Badger addon from EFF.
<cfhowlett> jman1, or *always* run ffox in private
<de-facto> what a bad experience unity is, glad i stayed away from it for so long time
<jushur> de-facto: well its not for all ppl, you are free to chose something else.
<de-facto> not really this is a custom backed live cd for testing out some software. they use ubuntu defaults, hence unity
<jman1> so now that thats functioning properly are my files vulnerable to hackers
<cfhowlett> jman1, enable firewall?
<cfhowlett> also, do you have ONLY your system admin account?  you should install a low privilege account for daily use.
<de-facto> the dash takes 3 seconds to blend in until it slowly becomes usable let alone typing in it... bad deal for eye candy imho
<jman1> thanks much!!!
<cfhowlett> de-facto, you have been several alternatives.  choose one.
<cfhowlett> happy2help! jman1
<de-facto> aint there some setting to tell unity to let alone all the eye candy and just provide a basic usable interface?
<cfhowlett> de-facto, short answer: yes, there are reasons.
<de-facto> i dont want to repack the whole livecd just to get a usable ui for testing
<jman1> its weird cuz some how my firewall on my network keeps getting turned off
<de-facto> so the eye candy is hardcoded then?
<cfhowlett> jman1, set your UBUNTU firewall.
<jman1> i will
<cfhowlett> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<plytro> de-facto: you could apt-get install a different wm and login to that after booting the custom cd
<plytro> xfce4, etc
<plytro> I don't have a problem using unity, I just prefer not to
<plytro> I let my kids use it
<cfhowlett> or you could use xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu-mate, ubuntu-server, kubuntu
<plytro> he'd have to re-bake the custom livecd then though
<jman1> its on
<cfhowlett> jman1, and will stay on unless YOU disable it.
<jman1> just wondering how i let it get this bad
<de-facto> yeah i could but its a bad experience to see the default failing that badly in a vm, id prefer to rather have a usable ui as default and *if* i really think its necessary enable eye candy.
<cfhowlett> de-facto, OK, then, we get it.  you don't like it.  you've been given a solution.  let's move?
<plytro> you keep hammering a point that no one here can solve
<de-facto> ok thanks
<cfhowlett> jman1, easy to do, easy to fix.  review all of your browser settings carefully for security, and consider 2 addons: https-everywhere and NoScript                the latter helps manage java issues.
<cfhowlett> and adblock, of course.
<plytro> and ghosterly
<jman1> very much appreciated. i got tunnel vision now  that i can move forward with my work
<jushur> ublock origin is a lot better then adblock, it also has blocking of fonts. wich right now may be a good idea (recent exploit unveiled)
<sufrlin> hello all
<sufrlin> hello, any body can help me ?
<xangua> ! Ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sufrlin> how to configure default papersize for halfpaper printing using lx300+ii printer
<sufrlin> how to configure default papersize for halfpaper printing using lx300+ii printer ?
<sufrlin> how to configure default papersize for "halfletter" paper size printing using lx300+ii printer ?
<cfhowlett> !patienced | sufrlin
<cfhowlett> asking 3 times in one minute is annoying.  be patient.
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<plytro> each one was a grammatical correction
<plytro> seems as though english isn't the first language and they want to be sure they get the quesiton right and precise
<sufrlin> I've been a little desperate about this problem
<cfhowlett> sufrlin, why?  takes seconds to choose a paper size ...
<sufrlin> I want to migrate from windows to ubuntu, but I was stuck in this problem
<sufrlin> I had erp software in windows and invoices printed using continuous paper
<jushur> sufrlin: i belive your issue can be handled by the prinet it self? read its manual.
<jushur> printer*
<cfhowlett> sufrlin try configuring through cups.  point your browser to this site and configure from there:  http://localhost:631/
<sufrlin> jushur: I use cups
<sufrlin> cfhowlett : I have the software erp in windows and invoices printed using continuous paper, and I've managed to run in ubuntu, but can cause problems with the printer, I change the settings in / etc / cups / papersize to "halfletter", but the printer still considers the size of the paper is A4
<sufrlin> cfhowlett : I use Cups
<cfhowlett> sufrlin, understood.
<sufrlin> cfhowlett : I was almost desperate with this problem
<cfhowlett> sufrlin, if I had the answer, I would happily share it.  Direct your query to the entire channel, not just to me.  Someone else may know.
<plytro> if you need a workaround solution, you could use windows in a VM to do it until you have it all figured out
<Loshki> sufrlin: Does "find /etc/cups -type f | xargs egrep A4" turn up anything promising?
<sufrlin> plytro : I want to leave windows forever
<jak2000> when i do a: aptget update i get this error messages: http://pastie.org/10729807 any advice how to fix? thanks
<jak2000> *apt-get
<sufrlin> Loshki : I have not tried, may I ask for full instructions
<shneh> I want to try this linux thing. So I installed ubuntu. I have a problem connecting to my workplace using Shrew Soft VPN client. I import the VPN profile, it connects successfully, but I have no access to the internet nor to my work machine. What should I do?
<xangua> jak2000: try later or try a different mirror
<Loshki> sufrlin: rather than pretend I know, I think I should refer you to ##cups
<sufrlin> thanks Loshki
<plytro> sufrlin: its a stop gap if you absolutly need it until you have a solution
<sufrlin> plytro : yes
<sufrlin> plytro : I have continuous paper for printing
<sufrlin> plytro : with halfletter papersize
<sufrlin> when i print the invoice, the pagesize was corectly, but the printer would not stop at the end of paper
<sufrlin> plytro : when i print the invoice, the pagesize was corectly, but the printer would not stop at the end of paper
<reggaemon> penis
<SkepticalParrot> tint2 won't start: http://pastebin.com/Y3afFb98
<iDeals> any one out there good with fixing mdadm arrays?
<SkepticalParrot> I made a change to it with tint2conf, and all of a sudden, I can't get tint2 working.
<sufrlin> plytro : I think this bug of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> sufrlin, ubuntu is not cups.  ubuntu USES cups.
<sufrlin> xubuntu : Is there a solution for my problem?
<cfhowlett> and cups is developed and managed outside of ubuntu
<Guest4320> hello
<plytro> cups is developed and managed by Apple, right?
<jamis> Hey all, For some reason, NetworkManager isn't displaying Open Access points in it's list. Any hints as to why?
<sufrlin> plytro : really?
<cfhowlett> perhaps but cups is packaged and maintained by the debian printing team
<sufrlin> plytro : if I do not use cups, does this work?
<sufrlin> plytro: if I do not use cups, does this work?
<alamri> my hotspot can't connect to my phone ? just he connect to him self i use ubuntu 14.04
<jak2000> cant update with apt-get update http://pastie.org/10729846
<jak2000> any advice
<jak2000> ?
<plytro> https://askubuntu.com/questions/198371/apt-encounters-errors-with-bad-gpg-keys
<gurman> hello
<PR0r> hey guys, just wondering if someone could recommend the best way to get x11vnc server to auto start on start up. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 desktop, currently manually clicking it from the left desktop shortcut and starting it each reboot.
<jushur> jak2000: looks like there is some issues with the country servers atm, had some issues with them on a few machines here. and had to use the main server to update.
<jak2000> jushur and how to fix?
<plytro> jak2000: I pasted a link for you
<plytro> read the answers there
<plytro> PR0r: have you looked at the apps to start at startup? I'm not sure where that is in unity
<plytro> I'm on xubuntu and can set apps to run at startup
<xangua> Type start up in the unity launcher :-P
<plytro> PR0r: https://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login
<PR0r> yea but within the x11vnc program I have options ticked, unticked etc. So I feel some kind of script that would run launch it from terminal?
<plytro> like you open it and check some boxes then click start or something?
<PR0r> yea
<plytro> http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/x11vnc_opts.html
<PR0r> I've never really launched it from terminal, guess ill look into that
<plytro> I think you can pass them all in through the gui startup
<PR0r> I wish I could find out what my settings that are chosen from within the gui are translated into from the terminal to launch
<plytro> can you save a config file or something?
<plytro> http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=5870
<PR0r> is there much of a difference between having it run via /etc/init and systemd as a service?
<PR0r> two guides suggest different ways of having it startup, so curious as to what would be best
<guide_X> after setting up wifi where do you go to connect
<nomoney4me> hi all, I am trying to install webmin through wget but it seems that link is dead.  Any change someone have a mirror for it? or maybe a way to search it in apt-get?
<nomoney4me> not "install", "download" sorry.
<noobpentester> which is the best desktop environment for ubuntu ?
<PR0r> nomoney4me: GitHub?
<PR0r> id try there
<bahamut24> test
<cfhowlett> noobpentester, "best" is one YOU choose.  so ... choose.
<cfhowlett> !webmin | nomoney4me
<ubottu> nomoney4me: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<nomoney4me> thanks! :)
<cfhowlett> nomoney4me, you can easily install all the DE's on a single ubuntu system for testing.  sudo apt install xfce4 lxde                will get those 2.  then logout, choose a DE, login.
<nomoney4me> Well, I wanted webmin because it allowed for an easy config of certain modules.
<cfhowlett> sorry, that last was for noobpentester
<AndChat|355284> Hello
<plytro> nomoney4me: https://alternativeto.net/software/webmin/
<AndChat|355284> Hdtsyxh
<guideX> I have a compaq v2000 and I just put lubuntu on it.. but I can't get online
<guideX> ethernet nor wifi seems functional
<guideX> I setup the wifi connection, but it seems there's no wlan0
<prophet86> Any sound engineers out there to help me get M-Audio 1010 to work
<nascentmind> Hi. My machine seems to take a long time when it reboots. I checked my systemd jobs and I find it getting stuck in unmounting my swap. How can I fix this?
<nascentmind> I tried reformatting the swap partition and still it fails.
<AbbieHoffman> does anybody know how to modify ipv4 so it doesn't pass my client identity or screen resolution?
<jushur> AbbieHoffman: what are you talking about?
<guideX> lubuntu wifi or ethernet on a compaq v2000?
<guideX> how do you get it going
<AbbieHoffman> if I look up my ip address it will also display my os "ubuntu" or sometimes "linux" and my screen resolution, so I want to modify ubuntu so it dosen't pass that information along
<sufrlin> I was so desperate to printer problems in ubuntu
<Amm0n> AbbieHoffman, what do you mean by "look up my ip"?
<mahesh> what is gimp in ubuntu?
<AbbieHoffman> like adobe photoshop?
<svm_invictvs> How long has the 4.x kernel been out?
<svm_invictvs> oh wow, like...a week
<svm_invictvs> I was gonna ask how far along I was behind running the 3.x kernel
<AbbieHoffman> Amm0n: for instance "ipaddress.com"
<_ohm> i have a linux distro built in a logical partition and can chroot and compile/download packages. I was hoping to modify my ubuntu bootloader to have the ability to boot into this distro, is this possible?
<_ohm> currently I get a kernel panic, 'unable to mount rootfs on unknown-block(0,0)'
<_ohm> i can boot into ubuntu fine, but not the other distro
<AbbieHoffman> does you have a partitioning program?
<_ohm> yeah
<AbbieHoffman> so you have a swap drive partition built and everything?
<_ohm> yeah, ubuntu works flawlessly, i'm trying to modify grub2 to be able to boot the other distro and i run into the kernel panic
<_ohm> i've tried all of the sites where it says, update-grub2
<_ohm> it detects it, puts it into the menu, but i get a kernel panic when i boot the distro
<AbbieHoffman> ok
<AbbieHoffman> do you have a boot repair utility on a thumb drive?
<_ohm> no, i'm in ubuntu right now
<_ohm> i can put in a live cd if you'd like
<AbbieHoffman> you can use a boot repair utility that will scan your whole comp then set up grub so it will list which os you want to start up
<_ohm> would i just boot into the livecd and run update-grub2 ?
<AbbieHoffman> you can but if you installed both os's already you should just change grub so it will identify each os
<_ohm> that's what i'm trying to do
<cibk> Hi there all, I am having this issue where when I put my wireless card into monitor mode it adds a "mon" to the end of it (that's bit is normal of course) but when I take it out of monitor mode the "mon" stays and then the next time I put it back into monitor mode it adds another "mon" to the end that dosen't come off and so on and so on unitll it looks like this "monmonmonmon". It is really quite crazy no? A
<cibk> nd if if gets too long ubuntu just says that the wireless nick name is too long for linux and says it will rename it back to the old way, which for me worked much better. So how does one ether take off the "mon"s and or rename the interface. I have been searching but have not come up with anything for a while now
<_ohm> the new grub boots ubuntu fine, but when i boot the other distro i get a kernel panic
<AbbieHoffman> try d/l'ing BOOT-REPAIR from soureforge then burn it into a stick and boot the stick up that program fixes all booting issues its great
<cibk> Ooop too much :/
<_ohm> AbbieHoffman, will do, thanks
<AbbieHoffman> ok
<jushur> cibk: what specik driver/module doees it use? and what model name/nr is it on the device?
<vbotka> cibk, you can use udev rules http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15140923/
<vbotka> cibk, run "udevadm control --reload-rules" after you fit the file to your needs
<cibk> Oh, so that's where you do it ay?
<cibk> Thanks vbotka I will look more into it when I can. All the best!
<vbotka> cibk, you just need to change the MAC address
<cibk> vbotka, you mean; in order to change the nic name you also need to change the nic's mac address?
<vbotka> cibk,  just put MAC address of your adapter into the file 70-persistent-net.rules and reload the rules.
<cibk> Oh okay will do thanks again
<Jordan_U> If anyone is around when swengin comes back, please tell them that their problem is probably that their destination disk is smaller than the source when they ran dd, and so sone of the FS is missing.
<cibk> I just cat'ed and I don't have a 70-persistent-net.rules file vbotka. I am on 15.10 if that helps
<cibk> Well thanks to you vbotka I now have something to search!
<vbotka> cibk, create the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<cibk> Okay
<Amm0n> AbbieHoffman, you send these informations with the referer of your browser. If you don't want this, you need to spoof it with a plugin.
<AbbieHoffman> which types of plugins are available to do that?
<cibk> But I have to know what the kernal name for it is first right? And that would be the default boot name right?
<cibk> Pretty annoying that aimon can change the name but then doesn't change it back no?
<efefg2> " pastebinit " tool is quite handy, how to set Paste Expiration: ? some comments online suggest config file but are too vague
<Maple> Hi- Does anybody know stuffs about the VBA emulator?
<Amm0n> AbbieHoffman, depends on your browser and what suits your setup. Personally i use uMatrix to spoof my User agent with some fresh entrys from: https://techblog.willshouse.com/2012/01/03/most-common-user-agents/
<Maple> I wanna find a way to put it into fullscreen like HIGAN.
<Amm0n> But uMatrix does more than that.. You need to research yourself, it's not Ubuntu related
<Maple> Sooooo does anybody knowww?
<Maple> I tried to ask a question about higan emulator before and everyone completely ignored me..
<jushur> Maple: is not ubuntu specific, go ask the emulator ppl instead?
<Maple> Wheres that?
<jushur> Maple: i have no clue.
<Maple> jushur: I mean its on ubuntu so...
<Maple> jushur: its different than the one for windows. Its got all sorts of messed up options and stuff. Everything seems to be broken.
<vbotka> cibk, you just need to change the MAC address of your adapter
<Maple> plus I dont even know where to start at compiling applications..
<efefg2> the terminal
<Maple> -_-
<AbbieHoffman> Amm0n: thanks a found a great util but not that one!
<Maple> yea i guess i would start there
<efefg2> then type: abra cadabra, compile!
<Maple> ok
<jushur> Maple: id say you need a better understanding about how linux works in general then, go google some quickstart guide. (dont blindly follow guides tho. think before doing)
<Maple> No command 'abra' found, did you mean:
<Maple>  Command 'ara' from package 'ara' (universe)
<Maple>  Command 'avra' from package 'avra' (universe)
<Maple> abra: command not found
<ikonia> Maple: he's joking
<ikonia> ignore him
<Maple> didnt work...
<Maple> ik lolz I was doing an added effect haha
 * efefg2 ignore him, how rude
<Maple> I just heard you need some special building tools thooo
 * jushur asigned Maple Unicorn status, rare but unusable!
<efefg2> abra cadabra, sudo compile!  will work
<ikonia> jushur: please stop
<Maple> if you have those you can compile whatever?
<Maple> wouldnt it be sudo abracadabra compile! ?
<ikonia> Maple: stop
<ikonia> please stop messing aroun d
<Maple> lolz
<Maple> what are thoze tools though?
<ikonia> Maple: it's not a simple situation
<efefg2> gcc probably
<ikonia> Maple: you can't rush in like this
<Maple> i mean I got a bunch like Qt4 and some libxtst stuff but i think I need more?
<Maple> i got g++
<ikonia> it's not that simple
<efefg2> ./configure  make ./makeinstall or something
<jushur> actually its a very simple situation, install the development tools and start your coding.
<Maple> it can all be explained simplistically though right?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> do not randomly do that
<ikonia> Maple: no
<Maple> I mean how hard can it really be?
<ikonia> clearly too hard - as you're in here asking blindly
<Maple> I tried installing a controller mapper but I failed completely..
<Maple> with both of them
<Maple> I dont know where my controller is..
<ikonia> so it's pointless discussing any more then
<efefg2> lsusb controller
<Maple> I installed some PPA from a website and then I had to do a bunch of other installing and then got mixed up and I think my xpad is in my home folder but idk if thats the controller..
<jushur> following guides blindly is bad.
<Maple> is there an install where I can just get a developer toolkit?
<ikonia> a what ?
<Maple> an install where I just get all the tools I need to compile programs in just one download?
<ikonia> Maple: no
<Maple> that sucks. there should be one.
<ikonia> Maple: this is not going to work for you
<ikonia> you're trying to do brain surgery before you can hold a knife
<jushur> Maple: what exactly do you want to code?
<ikonia> Maple: there are - but you don't know how to use them, so it's a pointless discussion
<jusss> hi there, I use debootstrap to install a mini os, but I chroot into it, and I find there's no package manager, how I should do?
<jusss> I mean no apt-get or aptitude
<ikonia> jushur: doesn't sound like it installed
<Maple> Well I heard something about VBA-M but you have to compile it. Since I failed at the controllers I'm not exactly sure how well it would go..
<Maple> Its not like im trying to code my own programs I just want to compile pre made ones thats all
<efefg2> Maple: are you sure vbam is not in ubuntu repos
<jushur> ikonia: my point exactly, following a guide without actually understanding what it does is stupid.
<Maple> yea I checked. theres only one vba and its a GUI header. Idek what that is..
<efefg2> but you have to start somewhere to learn and what is the point of learning if you lack the clear goal of the learning
<ikonia> Maple: a gui header ?
<ikonia> Maple: what is the name of the package ?
<Maple> jushur: Im pretty sure by the term, all it does is put certain pieces of a program where they go in the exact order so they conform with the system format.
<Maple> ikonia: Its something named vba, I'll look it upp.
<Maple> ikonia: sorry its a front end.
<Maple> and its not nearly as good as the VBA im running but the problem is I cant make it full screen..
<ikonia> Maple: what is the name of the package
<Maple> VBA Express
<Amm0n> Isn't visualboyadvance in universe? And -F Fullscreen?
<ikonia> Maple: so if there is a frontend package to it - that means there must be a depend package on the app
<ikonia> Maple: if you install the gui it will automatically install the actual application
<ikonia> therefore it seems logical you don't need to compile anything - it's already built and packaged for ubuntu
<ikonia> problem solved
<Amm0n> vba express is for KDE^
<Maple> no no. im looking for VBA M
<ikonia> Maple: they are just frontends
<Maple> I dont know what a frontend is..
<ikonia> a gui
<Maple> Whats a GUI?
<hwpplayer1> graphical user interface
<efefg2> its created by CSI
<hwpplayer1> where you click menu , start, exit
<Maple> then why do they call it that instead of just calling it what it is?
<ikonia> efefg2: enough with the jokes and silly comments please
<ikonia> Maple: I suggest you just use the packages in the ubuntu repo and enjoy your experience
<ikonia> if you try to get this custom setup - you will fail
<Maple> because it runs terminal in the background?
<ikonia> I'm sorry, but it's that simple
<jushur> usually alt+enter or space+enter trows apps to fullscreen
<efefg2> it allows you to see graphics like pictures
<Maple> this one is different. its not like other programs where you have default hotkeys for things..
<Maple> im gonna take a look in terminal..
<ikonia> Maple: use the packages in the ubuntu repo
<ikonia> anything else will just end up in your failure
<ikonia> I don't really see a point in taking this forward any more
<Maple> but the reviews are all shitty though...
<Maple> I dont want crap...
<ikonia> please don't swear
<Maple> sorry. Its my status quo~
<ikonia> then stop
<Maple> hold on..
<efefg2> maybe check a few videos on tubeyou
<Maple> apt-get install visualboyadvance visualboyadvance-gtk
<Maple> see if you can get it..
 * v3 jumps
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> can you get it - thats the question
<Maple> oh yeah. btw. the controllers dont work either.
<Maple> how can I get it if I dont know half as much as you guys do about coding and stuff??
<ikonia> Maple: you've just given us the command
<ikonia> Maple: does that command work for you
<Maple> thats to install it
<ikonia> right - so it's installed
<ikonia> now whats the problem with it ?
<Maple> im having trouble going fullscreen with it
<Maple> thats why I wanted to compile VBAM
<jushur> Maple: open the .cfg file you should have saved at first launch and set fullScreen=1 on the proper line.
<ikonia> Maple: that is not the answer
<Maple> its a different application that you cant install like that..
<ikonia> as jushur has just seen
<jushur> Maple: apt-cache show vbaexpress
<jushur> Maple: that is the frontend your talking about right?
<Maple> no it is in this application~~~
<Maple> apt-get install visualboyadvance visualboyadvance-gtk
<efefg2> how about mgba
<pam> I'm trying to make a bootable USB of Ultimate Boot CD.  I need a tutorial.
<Maple> ISO?
<pam> maple: yeah from an ISO
<Maple> go to disks
<Maple> wipe your usb
<Maple> then click the gear in the top right
<pam> huh? disks?
<Maple> click restore image
<pam> ok...following...
<Maple> yeah click the windows button on your keyboard and type in disks
<Maple> click the gear in the top right and click restore image
<Maple> then find the ISO and youre good to go.
<efefg2> Maple: why not gameboy on android
<Maple> lolz I like it on my computezz
<Guest34174> nick jimbob6996
<Maple> i used to have windows...
<Maple> Windows had every emulator known to man...
<Maple> for some reason wine doesnt wanna install...
<Maple> so I cant use that..
<Maple> plus my RAM is wayyyyyyy not good enough for that...
<Maple> or CPU
<Maple> whatever it uses
<Maple> I have a very cheep laptop.
<jushur> I have a firm belif that some ppl should not be allowed to use computers.
<Maple> best it can do is PSXE
<efefg2> how about mednafen
<Maple> jushur: so what do ya think? is it broken?
<Maple> whats mednafen?
<brontosaurusrex> jushur: mine beats me in chess, but in kungfu i rule.
<jushur> Maple: the software is not, you are. I even told you what to do. and you still has not.
<Maple> jushur: Where is the config file???
<Maple> jushur: Its not in cache, I looked
<jushur> brontosaurusrex: well i bet you beat me in kungfu to, and i beat your computer at chess
<brontosaurusrex> :)
<jushur> Maple: install the vbaexpress
<jushur> Maple: launch it, save config. edit it with a text editor.
<Maple> fineee
<Maple> wait can I use it with the other one I have?
<jushur> "drumroll"
<Maple> ...
<Maple> *Waiting optimistically*
 * efefg2 Loading optimism 60%
<Maple> Ahhh.....
<Maple> No..
<Maple> Its like the other one.
<Maple> I want it to fit the entire screen
<Maple> like higan does
<jusss> I chroot into a mini debian via debootstrap, and I find there's no apt-get command, how I install apt-get?
<efefg2> which part of the world are you from
<jushur> Maple: launch vbaexpress, in hte right side chose TV MODE. save config.
<Maple> the one where people dont generally know how to code..
<Maple> nopeee
<Maple> its the sameee
<efefg2> screenshot?
<Maple> those are graphics options like for resolutions but not aspect ratio
<Maple> how would I post a screenshot?
<efefg2> have you looked in /home/Maple/.config/
<Maple> theres nothing..
<Maple> im starting to lose hope guys
<Maple> there was an option for fullscreen AND aspect ratio in the windows version...
<Maple> I think my only hope is for VBA M
<eadrom> I'm having issues installing binutils on a fresh 14.04 droplet.  I'm getting an odd grep error when apt-get is processing triggers for libc-bin "grep: write error"
<Olotila>  /set irc_conf_mode 1
<eadrom> anyone know anything about this?
<Olotila>  /set irc_conf_mode 1
<Olotila> how do I see installed packages?
<Olotila> I want to remove xfreedrp or freedrp-x11
<Olotila> ubuntu gnome 15.10
<Besogon> hello guys! Does anybody know how to make icons in main menu not pop and not move? When I open main menu I see some icon then I click it but at this time icons position are recalculated and I open different application.. Ubuntu 14.04
<Olotila> Ubuntu Software Center does not show anything, but the program runs
<the7thsin> Olotila, you can always type in the command line sudo apt-get remove xfreedrp
<Olotila> does not work
<Maple> I got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<efefg2> Olotila: i think the synaptic package manager would give you a better overview
<the7thsin> Olotila, it will tell you if its removed
<Maple> the VBA M from source forge worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<the7thsin> Does someone have pulseaudio crash when they play sound from 2 places
<dchapman_> Ok, you've exceeded your exclamation point quota for today.
<Maple> Im happy...
<Olotila> says   E: Unable to locate package xfreedrp
<Maple> That took alot longer than expected though..
<the7thsin> Olotila, so its not installed
<Olotila> it runs
<Olotila> I do get the remote desktop working
<the7thsin> Olotila, then try find it with synaptic
<Olotila> its funny, when i type xfreedrp, it gives "No command 'xfreedrp' found, did you mean:
<Olotila>  Command 'xfreerdp' from package 'freerdp-x11' (main)
<Olotila> "
<the7thsin> open synaptic and in the search write the package name
<Olotila> ok
<Maple> So on the offhand does anybody know how to set up persistence in ParrotSec???
<Ben64> Maple: so you're not even using ubuntu?
<Maple> Well no im using Ubuntu but I was just curious since this is another problem ive also run into..
<Ben64> this channel is for ubuntu only
<Maple> i know but there arent any channels for what im looking for...
<Maple> if there were one I would be there but I dont know one...
<Ben64> well its not on topic here
<Maple> well what else is goin on here?
<Olotila> yeah, found it, thanks the7thsin
<jushur> Maple: you have been told several times its not the correct stuff for this channel. ask things about ubuntu and we can help you.
<dchapman_> Maple: You could try general questions like that in say ##linux
<Maple> where is that???
<dchapman_> .../join ##linux
<Maple> Ahh!! more thanks!!!
<wahyu_> how to hack wifi wpa2 guys ??
<Maple> I cant post to the channel...
<Maple> why cant I do this?
<auronandace> !register | Maple
<ubottu> Maple: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<efefg2> Maple: #linux must be for the linux kernel, not a random loosely linux related questions
<efefg2> try search engine
<gauravgrover95> hey
<gauravgrover95> hey... I am first time ever using an IRC channel.. can someone guide me through it
<gauravgrover95> I tried to connect to #python channel
<gauravgrover95> but I keep getting the message, unregistered
<brontosaurusrex> gauravgrover95: /join #python
<rcmainak> Welcome to IRC
<Ben64> gauravgrover95: join #freenode for irc help
<brontosaurusrex> gauravgrover95: /msg nickserv help
<gauravgrover95> Thanks for such a warm welcome.
<gauravgrover95> and I am sorry to bother you
<gauravgrover95> but where to write these commands
<rcmainak> gauravgrover95: well #python only allows registered users
<gauravgrover95> Oh...
<gauravgrover95> So how do someone becomes a registered user
<gauravgrover95> ?
<Ben64> gauravgrover95: join #freenode for irc help
<rcmainak> gauravgrover95: which IRC client you're using!!
<Maple> ahhh too much crap. Im just gonna be happy and play my GBA games.......ON FULL SCREEN!
<Maple> Byeeessss
<gauravgrover95> Ok...
<gauravgrover95> I joined freenode.. :)
<gauravgrover95> nice..
<rdivacky> hi... a libnss3 update to 12.04 on 18/2 broke chromium (when accessing ssl sites), is that a known thing?
<ethanxro1en> s
<gauravgrover95> "#freenode :Cannot send to channel" :(
<gauravgrover95> Now what is this
<dchapman_> !register | gauravgrover95
<ubottu> gauravgrover95: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Amm0n> gauravgrover95, wait until you get +v
<rdivacky> is there an archive of ubuntu packages somewhere? so that I can downgrade my libnss3
<Ben64> rdivacky: not a good idea
<rdivacky> Ben64: the current libnss3 in 12.04 breaks chromium
<rdivacky> I want to downgrade to the version before that update
<rdivacky> ie. what I had 2 days ago
<Ben64> yes, i understand. not a good idea
<rdivacky> what do you suggest instead?
<Ben64> figure out the actual problem
<rdivacky> I think the libnss3 API changed and chromium is still using the old API
<rdivacky> Ben64: can I donwload the old package somewhere? so that I can LD_PRELOAD the libs from it for chromium
<Ben64> not a good idea
<rdivacky> why?
<rdivacky> the new libnss3 is clearly incompatible with my chromium
<Ben64> because you're trying to reintroduce a security flaw
<rdivacky> thats fine with me
<Ben64> and it isn't "clearly" incompatible, you're guessing
<rdivacky> Ben64: chromum fails to initialise the nss
<rdivacky> ie. the certs are not loaded
<Ben64> what is the output of uname -a
<rdivacky> uhm? how is that relevant?
<rdivacky> Ben64: how is my kernel version relevant?
<Ben64> well good luck
<rdivacky> Ben64: is the chromium breakage in 12.04 a known thing? I am fine waiting for this to be fixed for a few days
<jushur> !eol rdivacky
<rdivacky> I guess the proper thing to do is to recompile chromium in 12.04 against that new libnss
<tipe> hi all today i am trying to find some tools like unetbootin that i can install and try out
<rdivacky> so the old packages are not archived anywhere?
<asko> i accidentally removed shutdown button from panel, how i get it back?
<tipe> asko, try to tight click the pannel and see what options you ge andlook there ok
<tipe> add to pannel should e there
<asko> tipe, no shutdown option in installed programs :/
<tipe> tipe, it si a pannell aplet
<tipe> listen to what i said ^
<tipe> configure panle is another option
<tipe> asko,
<asko> tipe, found that one too but no shutdown option
<prasang7> hello everyone!
<tipe> asko, google search for panel applets in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Applets
<asko> i found that but in lubuntu there is no quit option
<tipe> are you using lubuntu
<tipe> well that is now a different os than ubuntu
<asko> i thought its the same
<asko> except lighter
<tipe> asko pleases join the lubuntu chat here #lubuntu
<asko> wrong channel sorry :)
<tipe> asko no
<asko> and thank you for the help
<tipe> ubuntu stopped using other desktops and focused on unity they only use ubuntu. other os that are built on ubuntu are, lubunty, kubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu studio, linux mint etc
<tipe> asko, when in ubutu if you use hexchat/xchat app it will direct you to the lubuntu channel
<prasang7> kubuntu is a different flavor?
<Mike9863> I had a file saving to /tmp but it ran out of space and I closed the program thus removing the file. Is there any way I can recover what was there?
<asko> i use xchat but it opened this channel :)
<mcphail> tipe: lubuntu is not a different OS. It is just a different default desktop
<tipe> mcphall not any more.
<Ben64> tipe: you're wrong
<mcphail> tipe: since when???
<tipe> lubuntu uses lxde desktop
<Ben64> !flavor
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<tipe> ubuntu abandoned all other ubuntu baised os
<Ben64> no
<mcphail> tipe: that is incorrect
<tipe> to focus on their unity desktop. the other direct ubuntu os where taken over by other people not assosiatied with ubunity and canoniacle
<tipe> this is how i understand things to have been
<tipe> ubuntu still maintain the repos and bass of their os that others build ontop of
<mcphail> !info lubuntu-desktop xenial
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.63 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<wiryadisl> Hallo
<wiryadisl> Can help me?
<mcphail> tipe: ^^ still supported in development release. Now please stop repeating misinformation
<Ben64> wiryadisl: not until you ask a question
<asko> hmm, ailurus requires gnome? :o
<prasang7> hello all: Can we share media files via IRC, like images etc.
<Ben64> prasang7: not here
<tipe> mcbloom, i was under the understanding that lubuntu was not built by the ubuntu company directly anymore. it had another team take over when they officially adopted unity as the main desktop
<prasang7> All: Is there any relation between my IRC client and this channel. Can someone from other client join this channel (Newbie).
<tipe> if i am wrong or slightly confused about this forgive me
<brontosaurusrex> prasang7: yes they can.
<brontosaurusrex> tipe: would be kinda funny if true, now you got me wondering what are they up to.
<brontosaurusrex> tipe: I guess they read Steve Jobs biography.
<tipe> i admit the way i explain nthings is not always corfect. but i do understand a bit about canoniacle
<tipe> and ubuntu etc and unity
<tipe> its all in there.
<tipe> someware
<msample> prasang7: sharing images and media files in IRC is very cumbersome and usually doesn't work as many ISP's and routers block it. There are ways of sharing images and other files that are infinitely better than IRC
<prasang7> brontosaurusrex: can you suggest me a channel for beginners to make themselves comfortable with IRC.
<brontosaurusrex> prasang7: no, I'd type "using irc" into google.
<prasang7> brontosaurusrex: Sure.
<brontosaurusrex> prasang7: then read about the specific irc client you are using.
<rcmainak> prasang7: if you want IRC commands DuckDuckGo has a cheat sheet for that
<rcmainak> prasang7: here you go : https://duckduckgo.com/?q=irc+cheat+sheet&t=ffab&ia=cheatsheet&iax=1
<prasang7> rcmainak: thanks a lot.
<rcmainak> :D
<rcmainak> for more help on IRC you can query me :)
<rcmainak> plus this is not the right place to ask for help in IRC. If you need help on IRC you can join #freenode prasang7
<prasang7> rcmainak: Thats what I was looking for. Thanks :)
<ethanxrosen>  /n
<rdivacky> Ben64: why did you want to know my kernel version?
<Ben64> because i was trying to help you, but i don't help people that make that process harder
<rdivacky> Ben64: it's 3.20
<rdivacky> Ben64: it's not clear to me how that affects userspace library though
<Ben64> thats not even an ubuntu kernel
<rdivacky> sorry, 3.2.0
<rdivacky> it is ubuntu kernel
<Ben64> well chromium worked on my test system
<rdivacky> Ben64: 12.04 ? accessing ssl sites? (ie. google.com) ?
<Ben64> yep
<rdivacky> what chromium version do you have?
<Ben64> whatever the newest is on 12.04
<rdivacky> and what libnss3 version do you have?
<rdivacky> can you check the versions of both for me please?
<rdivacky> I am at chromium 37, and libnss3 3.21
<Ben64> nope, but they were the latest versions
<MrElendig> "whatever is newest" usually tend to end up being 4 versions out of date compared to what actually is the newest
<MrElendig> give the actual version
<Ben64> latest on 12.04
<rdivacky> the libnss3 was updated on 18/2
<rdivacky> the libnss3 was updated from 3.19.2.1 to 3.21 and that broke things for me
<rdivacky> MrElendig: do you know if there's a svn/git/whatever repository with "something" to build the packages? I want to checkout the older version of libnss3 and build it myself
<MrElendig> don't do that if the system is facing any insecure network
<Ben64> its very likely you're going about this the entirely wrong way, since i was able to use chromium just fine
<rdivacky> MrElendig: sure, I understand the risks
<rdivacky> Ben64: possibly, all I know that my chromium stopped working for https pages two days ago when I updated my libnss3
<rdivacky> and that my chromium is giving me nss errors now
<Ben64> you might as well upgrade to trusty or xenial now
<rdivacky> I prefer not to as I have an ancient computer
<Ben64> doesn't matter
<rdivacky> I hope this issue will be fixed in a few days
<rdivacky> if not, I'll get the old libnss3
<Ben64> 64 or 32 bit
<rdivacky> 64
<Ben64> why would you willingly subject yourself to ssl bugs
<Ben64> thats the dumbest thing i've heard all day
<rdivacky> because I dont care about security when reading newspapers
<alexwhitman> Has the Ubuntu Mono font changed recently in 16.04? Performed an update today and things look... odd
<Ben64> alexwhitman: support for 16.04 in #ubuntu+1 until release
<alexwhitman> Thanks :-)
<rdivacky> Ben64: anyway, is there a repository with the package "makefiles" somewhere?
<Ben64> so you're still insisting on going the wrong way
<rdivacky> yes
<Ben64> you're on your own with that
<rdivacky> wrong according to you
<rdivacky> correct according to me
<Ben64> chromium works on 12.04
<rdivacky> not for me
<Ben64> so it must be something else
<rdivacky> and you didnt give out your version numbers, so hard to judge
<Ben64> the newest
<rdivacky> Ben64: I am seeing nss errors
<Ben64> i said newest, it was the newest
<rdivacky> [13480:13515:0220/091136:ERROR:nss_util.cc(856)] After loading Root Certs, loaded==false: NSS error code: -8018
<rdivacky> does this look like I am guessing it's nss?
<Ben64> yes
<brontosaurusrex> rdivacky: silly one, but is your system date/clock correct?
<rdivacky> brontosaurusrex: yes
<rdivacky> Ben64: why?
<saket_> Hi
<saket_> I am looking to install maas autopilot
<saket_> can anyone please let me know two disk requirement is with RAID or it should be individual disks
<maxcool12345> Hii everyone
<maxcool12345> I am first time using IRC
<wang> hello
<maxcool12345> and I am trying to explore
<wang> I am the second
<maxcool12345> Can you suggest me some interesting stuff??
<maxcool12345> :)
<wang> meihua
<Ben64> maxcool12345: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<maxcool12345> Ok.. :) So one problem I have in my ubuntu machine
<Sebo> Hi, I've got Trusty14.04LTS with seperated /home at dm-crypt encrypted drive. And I have lost its password. How can I set this partition from scratch with a new password?
<maxcool12345> my machine is playing sound perfectly fine on web browsers
<MrElendig> Sebo: wipe it with urandom then set it up again
<maxcool12345> but when it comes to native desktop apps like VLC
<maxcool12345> No sound is being played
<MrElendig> Sebo: also next time create two keys, one that you store on paper somewhere safe
<wang> maxcool12345,beauty is a good choice
<MrElendig> Sebo: in case of situations like this
<vagelis_> Hey guys. I have installed Ubuntu 15.10 in VMware and i cant find a way to make my sound work. This is the message i get from VMware " A device ID has been used that is out of range for your system.
<vagelis_> Sound will be disconnected." I want to make it work and to solve all those problems so i can test it at my work as a fully usable OS. Thanks for your time and efford guys.
<maxcool12345> wang: Sorry.. What?
<MrElendig> too bad most banks doesn't have a vault anymore
<Ben64> vagelis_: sounds like you need vmware support, not ubuntu support
<wang> Desktop Landscaping
<Sebo> MrElendig: There is no valuable data there (that I had not at backup)... Anyway I would not like to be forced to reconfigure the whole OS from scratch :p
<MrElendig> Sebo: since it is just /home you don't have to
<MrElendig> as said, wipe the volume in question with urandom and then set it up again
<vagelis_> Ben64 i tried but couldnt find anything that's why i thought i should give it a try here. Sry if i was irrelevant.
<rdivacky> Ben64: btw... -8018 is SEC_ERROR_UNKNOWN_PKCS11_ERROR
<rdivacky> this seriously looks like an API mismatch
<Ben64> rdivacky: well it still works here, so its not libnss3 causing the problem
<rdivacky> Ben64: you didnt give out the version numbers, so this is not very useful information
<Sebo> MrElendig: yep, but I have set this up by the OS instalation... And Ihave no idea how to do it when the rest of the OS is working.
<Ben64> rdivacky: how do you not understand "latest in 12.04"
<rdivacky> Ben64: how do you not understand it's not a number?
<Ben64> !info libnss3 precise
<ubottu> libnss3 (source: nss): Network Security Service libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.21-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 1215 kB, installed size 2992 kB
<Ben64> that version
<rdivacky> thanks, and chromium version?
<saket_> looking for some knowledge sharing on MAAS
<Ben64> !info chromium-browser precise
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 37.0.2062.120-0ubuntu0.12.04.1~pkg917 (precise), package size 45410 kB, installed size 170175 kB
<Ben64> that one
<Sebo> MrElendig: I was searching for a guide, but what I have found is nothing more than a encrypted user home setup.
<rdivacky> Ben64: ok, thanks, thats indeed identical to mine
<Ben64> duh
<saket_> hi any one having deployed auto pilot maas
<MrElendig> Sebo: you overwrite the volume with the output of urandom, then you use cryptsetup to set up a container on it, then you just add it ti crypttab and fstab
<MrElendig> Sebo: sadly, despite the corporate backing and huge user base the ubuntu wiki on luks is quite dated
<rdivacky> Ben64: any idea what can be wrong?
<MrElendig> Sebo: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Device_encryption  might be of help though, vert little of it is distro dependent
<Ben64> rdivacky: something else
<rdivacky> Ben64: when I remove my .pki, I am not getting the NSS error anymore, yet ssl in chrome doesnt still work
<MrElendig> Sebo: but make sure you wipe with urandom first
<MrElendig> rdivacky: what hash are you using for your cert?
<rdivacky> MrElendig: no idea, how can I tell?
<rdivacky> btw... it doesnt work under a different user either, so it's not user specific but something system wide
<MrElendig> https://shaaaaaaaaaaaaa.com/ the site if it is public
<MrElendig> or openssl x509 -noout -text -in  whatever
<Sebo> MrElendig: Is the urandom whipping really required? If there is no valuable data there, then what is this for?
<MrElendig> Sebo: yes it is
<rdivacky> MrElendig: that might be it
<MrElendig> else you can do pattern analysis to get an idea of the data
<rdivacky> MrElendig: openssl says "unable to load certificate"
<MrElendig> Sebo: just start the wipe then take a hike (literally), and it will be done when you get back :)
<MrElendig> urandom isn't *that* much slower than /dev/zero
<rdivacky> MrElendig: any idea how to diagnose openssl not being able to load the certificate?
<Ben64> and urandom is way way slower than zero
<MrElendig> Ben64: yes, but not really *that* much slower, it will still be done in a reasonable time unless your volume is 10TiB+
<Sebo> MrElendig: What I thought was rather not whipping at all, if it was not required.
<MrElendig> Sebo: you atleast have to wipe the header, but you really should wipe the whole volume
<rdivacky> MrElendig: uhm.. it's probably not it, openssl is unable to do that even on another system where chromium works just fine
<Ben64> on my system... urandom = 13.1MB/s, zero = 7.4GB/s
<MrElendig> if you have hardware support for aes256 you can abuse it
<MrElendig> that will
<MrElendig> that
<Sebo> MrElendig: it is just a 16GB virtual hdd - so I would not like to extend its sise by random data where it is not required.
<MrElendig> damn lag
<MrElendig> that will give you 2-300MB/s
<MrElendig> or more
<Sebo> MrElendig: Do you know how large the header might be?
<MrElendig> you *really* should wipe the whole thing
<MrElendig> in fact if you had started it right away it would have been done now since your volume is only 16 gig
<MrElendig> :p
<MrElendig> the header size varies depending on the key type and how many of them you have
<otila> friend upgraded to 15.10, on boot gets "Unable to mount root on unknown-block(0,0)"
<otila> ..with 4.2 kernel.  with old 3.13 boot goes further
<Phanes> hey there.  i understand that you have a working fglrx driver package in ubuntu.  Where would I go to see the package's patches that it applies to the module driver build?
<rdivacky> so where is the svn/git/whatever repository of ubuntu package "makefiles" ? I want to see if linking against an old version of libnss3 will fix the issue or not
<rdivacky> as a data point
<noobpen> how to detect sniffers in ubuntu ?
<noobpen> sniffers in lan ?
<noobpen> need help
<bekks> noobpen: So state your actual problem, not your propposed way of solving it.
<noobpen> becks: how can i detect sniffers in my lan using ubuntu ?
<bekks> noobpen: So state your actual problem, not your propposed way of solving it.
<Phanes> sorry that bekks is such a douche, noobpen.  there are ways to detect sniffers but you'll need some extra layers besides a stock ubuntu system, i'll get you some links.
<bekks> Phanes: Why do you start calling names on random people?
<Phanes> bekks, Why are you such a douche to clear and simple questions?
<bekks> !ops | Phanes
<ubottu> Phanes: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Phanes> Can you cry for me please?
<bekks> Can some please tell phanes to stop calling names on people? Thank you.
<noobpen> Phanes :yea.. pls that would be very helpful
<akik> bekks: noobpen had a direct question if you didn't notice
<Phanes> np noobpen and again, sorry about bekks
<noobpen> its ok
<Phanes> noobpen, you'll want to explore pre-emptive lan configurations but this should be insightful: http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/25011/how-can-i-detect-if-someone-is-sniffing-network-packets-on-the-lan
<bekks> akik: And thats a justification for calling names on people? I'm sorry, but thats illogical.
<Phanes> bekks, i stand by my prior assessment of your character.
<bekks> k1l_: thx
<not_phanes> only 2000 more chances oh no!
<not_phanes> :(
<otila> okay so 4.2 kernel does not boot, 3.13 does not work with display manager because it needs kdbus :D nice testing there :D
<otila> how to change display manager to something which does not need kdbus in 15.10?
<bekks> Why dont you just installl kdbus?
<otila> 14:01:28 < otila> okay so 4.2 kernel does not boot, 3.13 does not work with display manager because it needs kdbus :D nice testing there :D
<bekks> And why dont you install kdbus?
<otila> do you mean 15.10 upgrade does not install kdbus, but depends on it working and being installed?
<mcphail> otila: what did you upgrade from to get to 15.10? Did you try to go straight from 14.04 to 15.10? That won't work
<bekks> otila: No. I asked: "Why dont you install kdbus?".
<otila> bekks: my friend is having the problem, not me
<otila> mcphail: I'd guess it was 14.04
<mcphail> otila: then he has broken his system
<mcphail> otila: suggest he reinstalls
<asko> wow, doesnt vlc plugin work in ubuntu. not in firefox addons but got it via terminal
<asko> need it working since old laptop wont run flash nor html5 player
<asko> it just says error
<asko> hmm, maybe should ask firefox people
<puka> i am banned on ##programming what can i do?
<puka> i don't do nothing wrong to get banned
<jushur> asko: what graphic card in the machine?
<puka> also is there another room from programming?
<puka> anyone?
<puka> why i am banned on##programming
<mcphail> puka: please stop asking in here. This is Ubuntu support only
<puka> so where should i ask
<puka> tellme
<EriC^^> puka: type /chanserv access list ##programming
<EriC^^> and harass the ops
<puka> how i can send him a pm?
<EriC^^> /msg <nick>
<mistralol> puka: you probably did something to piss them off
<puka> no
<mistralol> yup heard that before :)
<bekks> Then you wouldnt be banned :P
<asko> jushur, i donno yet but its thinkpad t43. playback is sluggish
<mistralol> ok so how to get audio to work on a baytrail chipset :/
<puka> they don't respond
<bekks> puka: There is nothing we can do about it.
<asko> jushur, mobility radeon x300
<holux> Hello , i would like to know if anybody has good Experiences with installing E17 or Moksha WMs. Are they running without Problems ? Im currently running an Bodhi Linux but have to delete it because its just not working completly - so now ithought about just a new installation and install e17 manually. Is this a good idea ? Does it work in every aspect ?
<bekks> holux: Bodhi linux isnt supported in here.
<holux> talking bout Ubuntu and installing other WM afterwards ,, sorry
<holux> WM like E17 or Moksha
<bekks> holux: So whats your problem with which WM specifically, using Ubuntu?
<holux> Expieriencing Problems with error Messages - uncapable of Rar handling - some small issues like this
<jushur> asko: what driver do you run?
<bazhang> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (wily), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<otila> mcphail: ok ubuntu started working after he did "dpkg --configure -a"
<asko> jushur, i havent downloaded one, just got the os
<mcphail> otila: if he has gone straight from 14.04 to 15.10, expect it to break again in multiple interesting ways
<asko> thanks i'll try that
<jushur> asko: are you running vesa and wondering why its sluggish? ;)
<asko> whats vesa?
<otila> mcphail: why?
<otila> is there no equiv of "dnf distro-sync" in ubuntu?
<holux> isnt it versa ?
<bekks> otila: Because upgrading directly from 14.04 to 15.10 isnt supported. You need upgrade 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10
<bekks> otila: And 14.10 & 15.04 are EOL.
<jushur> asko: when i ask what driver your running i expect an answer actually.
<jushur> i know, hes gone.
<syd_> I've somehow removed my only sudo user on Ubuntu 14.04, so I'm trying to boot into recovery mode, however the Shift key (both left and right) are not bringing up the grub menu. Any advice?
<jushur> syd_: tab?
<cfhowlett> syd_, boot an ubuntu USB, chroot to your system and attempt recovery.  if your sudo user is actually done, you will face significant challenges
<syd_> cfhowlett: im pretty sure i just removed it from a group accidentally
<EriC^^> syd_: try disabling fast boot from the bios and try esc instead of shift
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<syd_> jushur: tab brought it up? Is that a change from 14.04? A lot of documentation and stack exchange things im seeing say Shift
<syd_> s/?/.
<jushur> syd_: as far i know its grub default keybind for menu. ive always used it.
<syd_> I was looking here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<syd_> Either way, thanks everyone
<Revian1> How would one create a custom bootable usb Ubuntu key that has, for instance, gjots2 instead of gedit for the text editor?
<cfhowlett> !uck | Revian1
<ubottu> Revian1: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<amosb> Hello! Is there a way I can remap 'Ctrl-L' to 'Return' and 'Ctrl-h' to 'Backspace'? I've tried 'sxkbd', 'xbindkeys' with 'xdotool', neither works.
<Revian1> cfhowlett, Oh, so it is possible. I wasn't expecting to see a tool to help with this. Thank you very much.
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Revian1
<jushur> amosb: xmodmap
<Revian1> cfhowlett, Uck is also in the ubuntu repos, by the way
<cfhowlett> Revian1, cool
<amosb> jushur: xmodmap cannot remap 'Ctrl-xxx'
<jushur> amosb: actually i disagree with you on that
<gaurav2> hi all
<amosb> jushur: wow, could you show me how to achieve this remapping?
<gaurav2> need help
<EriC^^> amosb: why couldn't you do it with xbindkeys?
<amosb> EriC^^: I've tried very hard on this one with xbindkeys plus xdotool
<amosb> EriC^^: It just doesn't work
<EriC^^> you want ctrl+l = backspace?
<PR0r>  is it possible to check the longest 'uptime' the system has had?
<amosb> ctrl+l = return,  ctrl+h=backspace
<mar__> hi
<kristhian> is there any opensource video downloader available?
<mistralol> wget?
<ouroumov> There's youtube-dl
<cfhowlett> kristhian, many.  youtube-dl is the goto I think.
<jushur> there is quite a few scripts on github to.
<kristhian> aside from youtube dl?
<cfhowlett> kristhian, many plugins for firefox
<mistralol> kristhian: you kinda need to be a little more descriptive of what you want to do
<kristhian> example i want to dl a video from this site -> www.rainierland.com
<jushur> kristhian: try youtube-dl -F url
<kristhian> ok
<ouroumov> doesn't work
<kristhian> what does f stands for btw?
<ThunderWizard> Hey, i'm trying to upgrade from ubuntu 14.04.1 to 14.04.4 but there are no updates available in software updater and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade gives 0 results.
<EriC^^> ThunderWizard: upload /etc/apt/sources.list
<ouroumov> Isn't the upgrade automatic?
<ouroumov> Like, .4 is just .3 but with packages already up to date so you don't have to do a massive update first thing ?
<cfhowlett> ThunderWizard, lsb_release -d        to confirm your version
<cfhowlett> ouroumov, depends on your settings.
<ThunderWizard> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Beta amd64 (20150805)]/ trusty main restricted
<ThunderWizard> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<ThunderWizard> # newer versions of the distribution.
<ThunderWizard> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted
<ThunderWizard> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted
<EriC^^> ThunderWizard: .. to a pastebin
<ouroumov> I didn't do anything special and I'm on .4
<cfhowlett> ThunderWizard, not of that explains your issue
<ouroumov> (Updated from Ubuntu MATE 14.04)
<ThunderWizard> Sorry, http://pastebin.com/qtpYdUHf
<cfhowlett> ThunderWizard, lsb_release -d        to confirm your version
<EriC^^> ThunderWizard: did you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<jushur> kristhian: we dont support pirating here btw, also as a sidenote that site will exploit your browser if you go on it. im asuming your not blocking custom fonts.
<ThunderWizard> EriC^^: Yeah
<kristhian> i duno a thing bout browser exploit
<EriC^^> ThunderWizard: cat /etc/issue
<kristhian> ok, ill discard that site
<ouroumov> jushur > oh crap did I get pwnd for visiting the site?
<ouroumov> I'm running an up to date version of firefox with uBlock
<jushur> ouroumov: enabled font blocking in ublock?
<ouroumov> Don't think so :/
<fxcd> "!lista"
<ouroumov> jushur, nope I didn't it's not default for some reason
<win32> =D
<kristhian> btw what does -F stands for?
<kristhian> can i do it only with youtube-dl (url)
<jushur> kristhian: try it on a youtube url and find out?
<ouroumov> kristhian, or read the manual: http://termbin.com/8f2s
<mistralol> would anyone know what this means and how to fix?
<mistralol> [  711.164900] bytt100_rt5640 bytt100_rt5640: ASoC: CODEC DAI rt5640-aif1 not registered
<mistralol> [  711.164912] bytt100_rt5640 bytt100_rt5640: devm_snd_soc_register_card failed -517
<kristhian> ok thanks ouroumov and jushur
<jushur> mistralol: your using a third party soundcard?
<mistralol> jushur: yeah its an intel ztom baytrail chipset
<mistralol> jushur: i cannot get the sound to work
<jushur> mistralol: block any modules for other soundcards.
<mistralol> jushur: i have been doing that but its still not working
<jushur> mistralol: set a /etc/asound.conf file?
<mistralol> jushur: well i cant get the driver / firmware to load properly for the sound card
<kristhian> btw is there anyway i could remote remote access my friends windows os?
<mistralol> kristhian: teamviewer, xrdp, vnc ?
<kristhian> he is asking me for help
<kristhian> i use ubuntu
<kristhian> but he use windows
<mistralol> kristhian: teamviewer is easyest and worsk on both
<cfhowlett> kristhian, easiest answer: skype or similar
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> ill try teamviewer
<jushur> kristhian: well you can use a virtual machine and run windows in, that you do remote desktop to his box.
<e__> is ubuntu 15.04 affected by the glibc vulnerability?
<cfhowlett> !15.04 | e__
<ubottu> e__: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<cfhowlett> you have other issues. update to a supported version asap
<kristhian> but teamviwer will work?
<e__> i have 15.10
<e__> iw as just wondering
<e__> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<root> lol
<Guest80856> lol
<kamild1996> Hello, is this channel correct for asking about assistance with 'make'?
<cfhowlett> probably better to ask #linux, kamild1996
<S_J> s
<ren0v0> does anyone know if its possible to force rhythmbox to update mp3 tags?
<kamild1996> Thank you
<r00ter> is there anyway i can automate tasks in ubntu ?
<bekks> r00ter: sure, using cron, e.g.
<cfhowlett> !cron | r00ter
<ubottu> r00ter: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<r00ter> is there anyway i can reduce power consumption in ubuntu ?
<mistralol> r00ter: is it for a laptop?
<r00ter> mistralol : no for a desktop
<saurabh> r00ter, http://askubuntu.com/questions/285434/is-there-a-power-saving-application-similar-to-jupiter
<pratyush> I experienced a problem recently when I corrupted the data on a 8 gb pendrive while copying. The pendrive did not mount after the data was corrupted. I tried mounting it manually but no results turned. How do you think can I solve something like that?
<pylotis> Help, "New Steam library must be on a filesystem mounted with execute permissions" what do I do?
<pylotis> can some one help me?
<bazhang> pylotis, #ubuntu-steam ?
<pylotis> New Steam library must be on a filesystem mounted with execute permissions
<fabius> ciao
<pylotis> no one?
<skinux> I'm having trouble with "Unable to resolve host address" using curl for a localhost domain...
<cfhowlett> pylotis, #ubuntu-steam was already suggested to you.
<skinux> The local domain is in etc/hosts and there is an nGinx site configured for it.
<pylotis> ty
<synapticdolphin> hello
<synapticdolphin> hello
<synapticdolphin> hello
<synapticdolphin> hello
<synapticdolphin> hello
<skinux> synapticdolphin: What do you need? I'll try to help.
<chantal_> Hi, i would like to fill a bug but i do not know which package is at fault : my touchpad randomly stop working and i have to hit alt+f1 and then alt+f7 to make it works another time
<chantal_> for a few seconds
<alimj> Good morning. I am searching for a cross platform GPL password manager with both GUI and CLI interfaces (and preferably a Cloud option). It appears that KeePassX (and KeePass ecosystem) is what I should look into?
<ducasse> alimj: I think KeePass is probably the best option if you want cross platform, GUI + CLI. You will need to deal with cloud yourself, though.
<alimj> OK ducasse. Thanks for the advise
<synapticdolphin> hello, im having issues with screen size on ubuntu its  rather zoomed in... anyways i can fix it thanks in advance
<synapticdolphin> can i fix it i mean
<ducasse> alimj: np. I prefer KeepassX over 'regular' Keepass, but it depends on what you need in terms of plugins.
<cfhowlett> synapticdolphin, sounds like you may have enabled the Accessibility options
<synapticdolphin> oh ok thanks lemme fix that
<travisthenavi> Hello all, I am a Windows user who is looking to take the jump into Linux. I think that I'd like to use Ubuntu. I just installed elementary OS on my machine with a flash drive, however, it is quite buggy at the moment and I want to create an Ubuntu flash drive instead in order to use it as my laptops primary OS. Can somebody please walk me through the steps that I need to take?
<cfhowlett> !usb | travisthenavi
<ubottu> travisthenavi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<travisthenavi> (Goal: Install Xubuntu on Lenovo ThinkPad - Current OS: elementary OS)
<synapticdolphin> travisthenavi, ok so i would suggest the easiest way for u to make a bootable drive is 2 download a imaging software like win32 and just flash
<synapticdolphin> but always format before doing the flash using the software
<synapticdolphin> if this sounds feasible to you i will go ahead and tell you the steps
<travisthenavi> synapticdolphin: I am willing to do it your way.
<inerkick> Hi. I keep getting this popup. http://fundownload224.xyz in ubuntu.. Don't get why. How to block this or remove it
<travisthenavi> Whatever works buddy. Thank you for the help, I really appreciate it.
<inerkick> it seems malware or some sort of ad
<cfhowlett> inerkick, more likely an ad.  adblock for your firefox will kill most ads
<inerkick> i heard it does't work
<cfhowlett> "I heard ..." ...
<PestBuda> inerkick: use uBlock Origin
<travisthenavi> synapticdolphin: You still there?
<PestBuda> inerkick: is the ad poping up inside browser?  which browser?
<inerkick> firfox
<inerkick> yes inside the browser
<PestBuda> uBlock is lighter on resources, and it works
<inerkick> it doesn't allow me to even close that without accepting it
<inerkick> I crap feel using windows at times when this shit popup show up
<PestBuda> just open another windows of firefox and download / install uBlock
<inerkick> it seems like i'm using windows
<inerkick> yeah
<PestBuda> ublock origin
<PestBuda> inerkick: another "WINDOW" of Firefox...
<Guest55691> when i do hist discovery with nmap using -sP i can find some hosts, but -sL says no host up..whats the difference?
<Guest55691> *host discovery
<inerkick> no, i mean I feel I am using microsoft windows which such creepy popups show.
<cfhowlett> inerkick, also, enable your firewall
<Karkoon> Hi. Do you know what I need to write in boot options to boot from livecd/usb to RAM?
<inerkick> could you help, cfhowlett
<Karkoon> I've read something about toram but I don't know how to use it.
<cfhowlett> inerkick, open a terminal
<cfhowlett> inerkick, sudo ufw -enable
<Karkoon> Do I just need to write it after splash --?
<Guest55691> when i do hist discovery with nmap using -sP i can find some hosts, but -sL says no host up..whats the difference?
<xangua> 9:41 AM <Karkoon> Hi. Do you know what I need to write in boot options to boot from livecd/usb to RAM? / that's what a live session does already
<skinux> I've (finally) successfully gotten booted into Ubuntu Live, now what is the best way to install GRUB even if I have to over-write MBR?
<skinux> I just installed the grub "package" and it created menu.lst, but I need there to be a boot menu, so I'm guessing I have to over-write MBR to have that.
<karkoon> ok
<karkoon> So live mode and persistance mode are different in speed.
<karkoon> or toram worked
<skinux> Oh wait..I needed to chroot to hard drive before doing that. Oh well....how do I properly install GRUB so I get a GRUB boot menu before Windows boot menu?
<skinux> Is this tutorial good? http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/776643-how-to-rescue-a-non-booting-grub-2-on-linux/
<C368H> Hello there, what's the most Unity friendly Twitter client out there? Thank you
<travisthenavi> How do I create a live usb of Xubuntu if I am currently running elementary OS?
<travisthenavi> Can someone please guide me through the steps.
<travisthenavi> elementary OS is way too buggy for my laptop
<xangua> travisthenavi: you were given a step by step guide a few minutes ago, something wrong?
<travisthenavi> xangua: Yes, my current OS is so buggy that I can't even keep a browser open
<travisthenavi> I'm on webchat freenode
<travisthenavi> When it closes my broswer, I can't go back and read the steps
<travisthenavi> So I never saw them in the first place
<travisthenavi> xangua: Can you perhaps copy those steps for me so that I can put them into a txt file or something in case of another crash?
<SupaYoshi> Hi
<SupaYoshi> anyone here who can have me a hand with iptables?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | SupaYoshi
<ubottu> SupaYoshi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SupaYoshi> I followed this tutorial to route all traffic owned by a certain group over a tunnel.
<SupaYoshi> Using this, http://askubuntu.com/questions/37412/how-can-i-ensure-transmission-traffic-uses-a-vpn
<SupaYoshi> but now that group has no internet access at all
<SupaYoshi> the tunnel is fine, but it doesnt work.
<SupaYoshi> I did this command, sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -m owner --gid-owner vpnroute \! -o tun1 -j REJECT
<SupaYoshi> but now that group has NO public IP and cant ping / whatever
<skinux> This is weird....I mounted my Ubuntu partition and it doesn't seem to have a /bin directory
<travisthenavi> Anyone?
<bazhang> !details | travisthenavi
<ubottu> travisthenavi: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<C368H> Hello there, what's the most Unity friendly Twitter client out there? Thank you
<travisthenavi> bazhang: I need to know how exactly to create a live usb of Xubuntu LMS to install on my laptop as my primary OS. Currently I am running elementary OS, but it is super buggy and I can't even keep a web browser open for too long. I am very new to Linux, so please be detailed.
<bazhang> apt-cache search twitter C368H
<bazhang> C368H, try some out and decide
<skinux> How in the world is it possible my installation is missing /bin?
<bazhang> travisthenavi, LMS?
<travisthenavi> Well, the most stable version of Xubuntu
<travisthenavi> bazhang: I may have used the wrong word. As I just stated, I am very new to Linux.
<bazhang> travisthenavi, you mean 14.04 LTS?
<travisthenavi> bazhang: If that is the most stable Xubuntu, then yes
<travisthenavi> I know 14.04 LTS is the current stable Ubuntu, but I don't know if there is a difference between that and Xubuntu versions.
<travisthenavi> I have the .iso downloaded already, but I need to create a live usb. What program do I need to install to do such a task?
<skinux> Can /bin from Live be copied to my partition or will that not work to fix it?
<bazhang> travisthenavi, you realize that 16.o4 LTS is just  a few weeks away, right?
<belse> i have some trouble with autofs and nfs /net mount. it seems it works sometimes and then it fails and with lookup.. anyone got any hints?
<travisthenavi> bazhang: No I didn't.
 * skinux wonders if anyone can even see his posts
<travisthenavi> So I will have to upgrade. That is fine.
<travisthenavi> As of now I just want an operating system that WORKS.
<travisthenavi> Can you please help me? I can worry about upgrading later.
<bazhang> travisthenavi, just to let you know
<travisthenavi> I have stuff to get done.
<bazhang> travisthenavi, where will this usb creation be done? sounds like elementary can scarcely run
<SupaYoshi> How can I make iptables forward all traffic from one specific group over a specific interface?
<travisthenavi> It runs, just has so many bugs that I can't even really browse the web for long before it closes up on me.
<bazhang> try #netfilter SupaYoshi
<travisthenavi> I'm going to use my elementary OS machine though, as that is all I have available.
<bazhang> travisthenavi, so check what tools elementary has by default, then use them to create the usb
<ducasse> travisthenavi: open a file manager, right click the .iso. Is "open with disk image writer" one of the options?
<skinux> bazhang: Does UEFI Secure Boot have to be turned off for Ubuntu to install correctly?
<smoky> bonjour j ai un probleme avec mon clavier
<smoky> qui peux m aider
<travisthenavi> ducasse: No.
<bazhang> smoky anglais ici
<smoky> ok sorry i have a probleme on clavier
<travisthenavi> ducasse: I have "Open with other application". No usb writing programs come installed by default I suppose.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-fr pour francais smoky
<ducasse> travisthenavi: can you install the package gnome-disk-utility?
<SchrodingersScat> !liveusb | travisthenavi
<ubottu> travisthenavi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<smoky> jai a problem with my keyboard
<bazhang> !info clavier
<ubottu> Package clavier does not exist in wily
<EriC^^> lol
<smoky> jai a problem with my keyboard
<EriC^^> clavier means keyboard
<bazhang> ah right
<EriC^^> it's funny he always misses some part of the sentence
<EriC^^> now jai
<smoky> or I can find a french server
<bazhang> I thought the bone
<EriC^^> smoky: /join #ubuntu-fr
<smoky>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<jsvgoncalves> trying to install ubuntu, get this error while creating the partitions: the driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes linux says is 512
<ivanc9> leave
<jsvgoncalves> not sure how to fix this, been trying for ages
<EriC^^> smoky: without the space
<travisthenavi> ducasse: I don't even know how to install packages. This is my first time really messing with Linux, so I tried to choose an easy distro. The software center is not showing "gnome-disk-utility"
<jsvgoncalves> ducasse: open terminal, sudo apt-get install packagename
<SchrodingersScat> !elementaryOS | travisthenavi
<SchrodingersScat> !elementary | travisthenavi
<ubottu> travisthenavi: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<chris_pike> nickserv register l7hGgiA$9 chrie.j@gmail.com
<weilancys> using apt-cache search packageName can be handy too.
<SchrodingersScat> !password | chris_pike
<ubottu> chris_pike: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<SchrodingersScat> chris_pike: may want to change that.
<jabba007> hello my\:h PART
<chris_pike> nickserv help register
<chris_pike> I like to register a username on freenode
<skinux> type /msg nickserv register  <your-password> <your-email>
<chris_pike> ok
<travisthenavi> Thanks for all the technical support. Didn't really help me at all, but whatever.
<travisthenavi> I'll figure it out.
<bazhang> #elementary  <--- ask there travisthenavi
<jsvgoncalves> trying to install ubuntu, get this error while creating the partitions: the driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes linux says is 512
<skinux> I'm in Live boot, trying to chroot to partition so I can properly install GRUB. I can't chroot because it says /bin is missing on the partition. How do I fix this?
<SunsparcSolaris> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me troubleshoot a port connection problem. I have a ZNC set up on port 1337 and I can connect with mIRC to it. However, I cannot access the ZNC's webcontrol panel using the domain.com:1337 URL. I can curl the URL from the server and it shows just fine, however Firefox gives an connection failed "ssl_error_rx_record_too_long". Could someone point me
<SunsparcSolaris> in the right direction to fix this?
<chris_pike> nick netT5
<chris_pike> msg nickserv register SSStjiK463 chrie.j@gmail.com
<skinux> This room is dead this morning
<xangua> chris_pike: nice
<chris_pike> xangua: what
<SunsparcSolaris> You broadcasted your registration to the entire channel
<dryblow> Hi guys, everyone know if an option on ssd samsung 850 evo firmware can deny suspence mode?
<dryblow> On notebook I mean
<dontknow> chris_pike, you need to use "/" at the begining
<chris_pike> When I use the / I get this message: Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing.
<SchrodingersScat> /msg nickserv register SSStjiK463 chrie.j@gmail.com
<SchrodingersScat> !register | chris_pike
<ubottu> chris_pike: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<astrmix> Всем привет
<jsvgoncalves> chris_pike: I hope you are not using that password anywhere else... if you are, go change it now...
<chris_pike> I dont use the password
<astrmix> Тут русские есть ?
<astrmix> Аллё
<astrmix> Народ
<astrmix> Помощь нужна
<advx_> Hi, Good Evening
<chris_pike> However I can not register :-(
<astrmix> speak russia ?
<advx_> How can I remove vlc that I have compiled..
<belse> skylake gpu working quite nice in ubuntu.. banged my head against manjaro a while but now i'm "back" ^^
<jsvgoncalves> also, you should do that on the server "channel", not here
<jsvgoncalves> just to be safe you're not sending it to the world
<chris_pike> I tryed it on the server channel, it doesnt work
<kapil> hi
<poorUser> Hi people, project UUsb (ubuntu on usb), after i failed to install ubuntu and the mbr into pendrive(process ok, @boot initramfs fails), i could use a live version of ubuntu with file persistency. There are any suggests to reduce usb bottleneck (like tmp to ram.., if isn't already done)?
<astrmix> Ребят
<astrmix> есть кто из росиии
<astrmix> россии
<wawrek> hello guys, I cannot make my bluetooth work. I use  ubuntu 14.10.
<invapid2> apt-get update error:
<invapid2> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gqrx/releases/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<wawrek> it neither detects devices, nor is detected by my phone
<xangua> wawrek: please install a supported Ubuntu release
<wawrek> i have a supported one
<invapid2> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:gqrx/releases                                  // also gives an error: Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:gqrx/releases'. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<xangua> invapid2: if you didn't install something from that repository, remove it
<invapid2> xangua - how do you remove?
<invapid2> via add-apt-repository?
<xangua> invapid2: software center, edit menu, sources
<xangua> ! 14.10 | wawrek
<ubottu> wawrek: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<wawrek> soorry - I am on 15.10
<wawrek> ubottu: I made a mistake, I use 15.10
<ubottu> wawrek: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wawrek> aouch - I am a cyborg, a gay cyborg
<invapid2> xangua - awesome thx that helped
<rudrax423> hi
<jak2000>  hi all why cant update my ubuntu 14.04: http://pastie.org/10730435
<SunsparcSolaris> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me troubleshoot a port connection problem. I have a ZNC set up on port 1337 and I can connect with mIRC to it. However, I cannot access the ZNC's webcontrol panel using the domain.com:1337 URL. I can curl the URL from the server and it shows just fine, however Firefox gives an connection failed "ssl_error_rx_record_too_long". Could someone point me
<SunsparcSolaris> in the right direction to fix this?
<astrmix> Всем привет
<astrmix> Русский канал нет ?
<rudrax423> hi need network releted help
<EriC^^> i updated ubuntu to 15.10 from 14.04 with sudo do-release-upgrade, and in the middle of the upgrade i removed the hdmi cable and it froze and gave the shutdown splash and its broke, any advice?
<xangua> EriC^^: backup and reinstall
<astrmix>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER astrmix xofsbkuwppfj
<astrmix> Всем привет
<HackerII> marked
<rudrax423> #the-user
<nocontrol> guys something strange happens to me. Wlan0 and eth0 are setup in etc/network/interfaces as static and they both work BUT when booting the machine, the wireless times out pings until I plug in the udp cable, then both work fine. It seems like something is triggering the wlan interface when I plug in the eth cable.
<nocontrol> this is my interfaces file https://gist.github.com/chrisvel/8eb7a999139cd26675a6
<jak2000> EriC^^?
<nocontrol> can anyone help ?
<EriC^^> jak2000: yeah?
<jak2000>  hi all why cant update my ubuntu 14.04: http://pastie.org/10730435
<jak2000> "E: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)" ?
<LarsJansen> Hello everyone; quick question. When I try to clone a git repo in Ubuntu, I get this error: server certification verification failed
<LarsJansen> However, not on Debian or OS X
<mistralol> jak2000: either your messed something on your install somehow or something in intecepting your traffic from the web like your isp
<LarsJansen> It is a clean install
<LarsJansen> And both Ubuntu and Debian are on the same machine (VM)
<mistralol> LaserAllan: update the root ca list
<mistralol> LaserAllan: or the opposite has happened. it has updated the root ca list and the cert is wrong
<mistralol> also check the time in the machine
<LaserAllan> mistralol: Willdo
<mistralol> LaserAllan: also the cert may be invalid completly and its just ubuntu checks it and the others dont
<LaserAllan> ok
<mistralol> LaserAllan: if its an http address try it with a we browser as well
<LarsJansen> In the browser, everything works fine
<LarsJansen> Updated the CA rootlist on both Debian and Ubuntu on the same machine (Clean VM), but still Ubuntu gives the error while Debian doesn't
<argarak> I am running elementary OS on a usb, which is based off Ubuntu but does not have its own IRC network, and I ran gParted on it to extend my root partition but after leaving my computer for a while, I came back and could not log back into my desktop environment. I don't want to restart my computer becuase I may lose data. Is there some way of being able to go back to X or restart it some way so that I could
<argarak> check gParted.
<oppa> Hello channel! newbie here. I have ubuntu 14.04 and for some reason when doing some tweaks using Unity Tweak Tool and i restart the system it does not save my changes. Why? Thanks
<skinux> Well, I just re-installed Ubuntu (2nd time) and still have no boot entry. It didn't put GRUB on MBR.
<skinux> And the boot entry EasyBCD created still doesn't work either.
<skinux> I can't even use UEFI boot menu because all it shows is hard drive, doesn't show specific OSes.
<aq2> Why is the 14.04 powerpc install server not working?
<aq2> there should be an ubuntu-ports folder in http://ports.ubuntu.com/ but there's not
<aq2> anyone?
<netek1> hello all
<netek1> I have been requested to supply a log to a technician but when I attempted to get the log file it is 128MB in size.  Is there a way I can make a filter for a date range with a log file?
<netek1> so I can make a file that only contains all log entry from say 19 Jan - 19 Feb
<aq2> netek1: What is the log like?
<aq2> And what exactly do you want to do?
<netek1> aq2 I paste an example, its a rtmp access log
<aq2> Ok
<netek1> aw2 I want to try and filter out for last 30 days as it seems to be going from November 2015
<aq2> Use dpaste.com or something similar if its more than 3 lines
<netek1> aq2 ok 1 minute please
<aq2> Ok
<netek1> aq2 an example of the log can be seen here http://pastebin.com/3uvr6FV9
<netek1> I would like to remove all lines that start with 127.0.0.1 and filter from 19 Jan to 19 Feb
<aq2> cat yourfile |grep -v '127.0.0.1'
<linuxgeek> on a 15.10 system with a dhcp assigned ip, i edited resolv.conf and added google's dns. before editing the file had the standard entry 'do not edit this file'. i want to restore resolv.conf to its original state. i have restarted network service, network manager but google's dns is still there. how can i restore the file to its original state.
<aq2> not sure about how you could grep jan and feb though
<aq2> i could set up a python script to do that for you
<netek1> aq2 ok thanks I will carry on checking for a resolution
<homa> hi my friends
<interwat> how do I apt-get the standard C source files so gcc doesn't say things like "ioputs.c not found"?
<geirha> you mean header files?
<geirha> You install the corresponding -dev packages. E.g. if the thing you're compiling links with libfoo, you install libfoo-dev
<aq2> netek1: Save this as script.py and run 'python /path/to/script.py' on a terminal: https://ghostbin.com/paste/5frb5/raw
<aq2> edit that to fit your needs.
<belse> linuxgeek: do you mean networkmanager shouldn't overwrite that file?
<interwat> Breakpoint 1, _IO_puts (str=0x400920 "Error: Wrong characters") at ioputs.c:34 34	ioputs.c: No such file or directory.
<interwat> ioputs is libc right?
<interwat> apt-get install libc-dev didn't work
<linuxgeek> belse, i want to restore resolv.conf to the original state.
<netek1> aq2 I have managed to reduce the size down to 65MB hah,
<Hulio> anyone know about linix mint?
<aq2> Yes, it sucks
<Hulio> i connect to my wifi but no internet access on linux mint
<Hulio> fuking weird
<aq2> but i can help you with it.
<SchrodingersScat> !language | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<aq2> ops: sorry about saying suck
<belse> and secretly convert him to ubuntu ;)
<SchrodingersScat> !mint | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<squinty> !mint
<Hulio> oh
<Hulio> maybe i should go with ubuntu?
<aq2> Im on the mint channel too
<Hulio> i have no issue with ubuntu
<aq2> The mate version is nice
<aq2> you can make it look just like mint if you want
<SchrodingersScat> that's between you and whoever makes judgments upon you
<aq2> https://ubuntu-mate.org/trusty/
<geirha> interwat: in that case, apt-get source libc6  # (not with sudo)
<Hulio> so basically   ubuntu can make it look like windows pc UI?
<Hulio> like the mint
<Hulio> have menu and desktop icons
<Marbis> Unity sucks
<belse> linuxgeek: i'm not sure what you want to restore the state to.. it can be empty.. nm usually writes "nameserver 127.0.1.1" if you use dnsmasq (default)
<Hulio> is the ubuntu that look like mint then?
<Hulio> mint design like a pc window
<belse> Marbis: good there's flavors
<Hulio> alright i 'll try the mate version
<Hulio> if it still not connect to internet 'ik use ubuntu
<CaptainBlender89> Does anyone have ClamAV running to the config option "VirusEvent" working?
<kyriakos_> hi guys
<CaptainBlender89> If someone could show me their example config file that would be great.
<kyriakos_> what are you trying to make ?
<aq2> I don't see any reason to worry about viruses on a linux desktop pc
<aq2> just use common sense online
<aq2> and update your system
<kyriakos_> I am here from Pi 2 :3
<CaptainBlender89> Please I just want to get the option working. I don't want to get in argument wether I need it or not.
<kyriakos_> What option ???
<CaptainBlender89> VirusEvent in clamd.conf for clamav
<kyriakos_> ohh
<kyriakos_> well I don't know :/
<Marbis> If you could show me you're configuration file, I most likely will be able to help you captainBle
<Marbis> you*
<Marbis> r
<Hulio> can ubuntu turn off unity ?
<Marbis> Yes
<Hulio> ok if so, i download it and install
<kyriakos_> I am using Raspberry Pi 2 right now :D
<xangua> Hulio: install another desktop
<Hulio> i want the old looking style
<aq2> i started with no desktop at all on this computer
<Marbis> You can use any window manager your heart desires hulio
<mike-zal2> or use ubuntu gnome edition
<Hulio> only menu on the top or bottom only
<aq2> that was from a mini.iso
<CaptainBlender89> the config line is VirusEvent notify-send "$CLAM_VIRUSEVENT_FILENAME $CLAM_VIRUSEVENT_VIRUSNAME"
<Hulio> xangua what do you meant another desktop?
<aq2> Hulio: if you like traditional look the mate desktop is for you
<Hulio> oh okay
<aq2> although it can do a lot more than just a traditional desktop
<CaptainBlender89> the manpage says VirusEvent COMMAND Execute COMMAND when a virus is found. In the command string %v will be replaced with the virus name. Default: no
<Hulio> that is what i am downloading it...linux mate
<skinux> Does Ubuntu require Secure Boot turned off to install right?
<mike-zal2> yes
<aq2> Hulio: no need to reinstall if you already have ubuntu http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/install-mate-desktop-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<Marbis> Give me one moment, Captain
<Hulio> oh, ununtu mate lol
<skinux> mike-zal2: Was that yes to me?
<Hulio> oki i got ur point
<Hulio> lol
<mike-zal2> skinux, secureboot prevents uefi installed system to boot. on legacy install it doesn't matter, but if you dual with some newer windows, you rather need to do uefi install
<mike-zal2> skinux, yes that was for you
<CaptainBlender89> okay no problem
<skinux> mike-zal2: I have Windows 10 and UEFI.
<paul_> hello
<Hulio> thanks aq2
<mike-zal2> skinux, just remeber to create uefi usb and install boot on efi patition (usually fat32 about 200MB) partition
<Hulio> i think linux mint suck then.
<Hulio> no support in the channel
<Hulio> i am going to get 14 lts
<paul_> i dont like linux mint
<mike-zal2> skinux, use rufus to create uefi usb
<aq2> yes, they have too little channel
<aq2> not enough people helping there
<skinux> The USB I created was supposed to be UEFI, used EXT4 formatted partition.
<Hulio> yah man
<Hulio> good thanks
<Marbis> Captain can you tell me whats' the name of the config file inside clamav?
<mike-zal2> mint is great, but its desktop is ugly by default. but you can style it differently
<CaptainBlender89> clamd.conf?
<Marbis> I don't have it installed this computer, I just need to see the default
<Marbis> yes, thanks
<CaptainBlender89> /etc/clamav/
<mike-zal2> skinux, if your bios sees the usb in uefi mode, then it's all ok
<mike-zal2> just remeber to mount boot/efi to uefi partition
<frostie> when installing the nvidia driver in 14.04.04 x64 the screen turns black at login screen and i cant login, and when i purge nvidia driver and use the open source driver everything is back to normal and i can login?
<Hulio> hey guys, also , BR burner, external, do you guys say worth to get it?
<Hulio> DVD burner only external = 20bucks ,   BR burner = 70 bucks.   what do u think?
<BluesKaj> frostie, which nvidia driver are you installing?
<Guest78127> hi
<frostie> the version in software center and official ubuntu ppa, both doesnt work
<mike-zal2> skinux, also turn quick boot in win10. there are sites with instructions how to do that. if you don't, you won't have access to windows partion from linux
<BluesKaj> frostie,can you give us the driver number like nvidia-304 or nvidia-340 etc/
<xangua> frostie: the official Ubuntu PPA ? There's not such thing
<BluesKaj> not everyone here is using 14.04, frostie
<Marbis> Captain, what do you want it to do when it detects a virus?
<BluesKaj> think he meant repos
<Marbis> # Execute a command when virus is found. In the command string %v will
<Marbis> # be replaced with the virus name.
<Marbis> # Default: no
<Marbis> #VirusEvent /usr/local/bin/send_sms 123456789 "VIRUS ALERT: %v" <-- would be an example. As %v is the virus
<noraatepernos> Is there a way to make port forwarding permanent?  ssh -L 3306:remotemysql:3306 me but that will survive restart?  Should I not be using ssh for this?
<CaptainBlender89> i was trying to use notify-send
<CaptainBlender89> example VirusEvent notify-send "$CLAM_VIRUSEVENT_FILENAME $CLAM_VIRUSEVENT_VIRUSNAME"
<frostie> its the 340.96 in software center and the version in nvidia ppa is 355
<CaptainBlender89> but that doesn't work so i created a script and used VirusEvent /bin/run-parts --lsbsysinit /etc/clamav/virusevent.d/
<CaptainBlender89> but that doesn't work either
<CaptainBlender89> i know clamd is working because Sat Feb 20 13:53:15 2016 -> ScanOnAccess: /home/master/Desktop/TestClamD/eicar.com: Eicar-Test-Signature(44d88612fea8a8f36de82e1278abb02f:68) FOUND
<frostie> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/08/ubuntu-nvidia-graphics-drivers-ppa-is-ready-for-action << ppa i used
<BluesKaj> frostie, try the nvidia-304 or you haven't updated/upgraded and dist-upgrade to the new kernel modules in a while
<Marbis> I'm going to assume you already checked this, but did you make sure the permissions are set ?
<CaptainBlender89> on what files?
<frostie> ok... yeah in 14.04.3 this was not a problem but i try that
<Elronnd> How do I become root?
<geirha> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Elronnd> Yes
<Elronnd> sudo prompts me for a password
<Marbis> I'm trying to get on my email server so I can look at my config file for you. Just give me a sec because I'm at work
<geirha> that's your password, not root's
<Guest34536> hello guys please visit my room on tiny chat ... it's http://tinychat.com/supercoolgirl20
<skinux> mike-zal2: If I turn on quick boot then I won't be able to access Windows Recovery Partition
<CaptainBlender89> Thats fine i really do appreciate the help
<codydh> y
<mike-zal2> skinux, if you ever need recovery partition, you can always turn on secure boot in bios for that occasion then turn it off again when you're done
<skinux> How come I won't be able to access Windows unless I turn on quick boot?
<mike-zal2> skinux, ah, sorry, didn't catch that. thought you are taklking about secure boot, but you said about quick boot
<skinux> No, no...you said turn on quick boot in Windows
<mike-zal2> but I can't believe that it would prevent you from using windows recovery partition. that is just weird
<mike-zal2> where did you read that?
<skinux> Well, I'm just worried about having Windows Boot menu after selecting Windows otherwise I won't have F8 to get to recovery partition.
<mike-zal2> skinux, create recoveru disk on dvd
<linuxgeek> as a normal user, do i need to set anything to be able to connect to internet. i have exported the proxy however when i try to connect to internet it says temporary name resolution failure. as a root user, i'm able to connect to internet
<kaizo> hi , is there any command line to show that ubuntu build on debian?
<mike-zal2> and have also win10 install dvd that also works like recovery
<ralpheeee> i really like termite terminal but i cant get it to run on 14.04...any tips?
<skinux> mike-zal2: I thought I could dual-boot and have Windows boot menu after selecting Windows in GRUB???
<mike-zal2> also backup your data. usually if someone is new to linux, there is a hight chance to mess things skinux
<Marbis> Captain, I can't get into the server what has our config. So I don't think I'm going to be able to help you out. I was hoping I'd be able to paste what we have
<noraatepernos> Is this right if I just want localhost:3306 to point to a remote:3306?  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 3306 -j DNAT --to foo.rds.amazonaws.com:3306
<skinux> I'm not exactly new to Linux, just having issues with installation not getting GRUB installed right so I dont have a way to boot Linux.
<mike-zal2> skinux, no. if you install linux correctly, you will see grub. when choosing windows you will boot win10 right away
<CaptainBlender89> well i figured something out...
<Marbis> Out of curiousity what did you do?
<skinux> mike-zal2: And that's if I turn on Quick Boot in Windows right?
<mike-zal2> skinux, lack of grub usually come from not corrected performed uefi installation
<CaptainBlender89> this works VirusEvent echo found >> '/home/master/Desktop/found.log'
<CaptainBlender89> this does not VirusEvent notify-send found
<mike-zal2> quick boot just prefevents linux to access win partition
<skinux> mike-zal2: Well, I believe Secure Boot is on, so that probably caused incorrect installation.
<mike-zal2> skinux, with secure boot on installation is ok too, just won't start
<CaptainBlender89> I tried writing to a file earlier in /tmp and that didn't work but works when I write to my desktop directory
<mike-zal2> if you turn secure boot, you will see grub
<CaptainBlender89> I'm guessing theres some kind of permission issue somewhere
<mike-zal2> turn off*
<skinux> Okay...to get Ubuntu installed and ACCESS it...I need Secure Boot OFF and I also want Quick Boot ON in Windows....correct or incorrect?
<frostie> the  nvidia 304 woked, dont know why new versions doesnt... the system is fully updated
<mike-zal2> skinux, here is my quick guide for uefi instalaltion: https://www.evernote.com/shard/s505/sh/10a0ed9b-2f2c-455d-8a8c-ab9bd1a91ea5/d91e075c0d9f706e815b8fb66bea04d7
<skinux> Or wait...if I turn OFF Secure Boot NOW, will I see GRUB even though I installed with it ON?
<Marbis> Yeah, that's what it sounds like as I mentioned earlier. /tmp is owned by root
<mike-zal2> skinux, secure boot prevents booting any uefi system but windows. so you have to turn it off
<CaptainBlender89> the daemon is running as root though with no dropped rights
<CaptainBlender89> not sure how that would affect sending notifications with notify-send either
<skinux> Okay. I'll go turn it off and see what happens.
<Marbis> um
<mike-zal2> skinux, quick boot just prevents linux accessing windows partition data. if you leave it on, you wont access windows files or anything on windows partitions
<mike-zal2> the same happens when you hibernate windows
<CaptainBlender89> unless i not understanding the issue completely
<Marbis> Does clamav have an IRC channel?
<CaptainBlender89> not sure i know they have a mailing list. which i assume you're about to suggest :)
<rahulprabhakar> Marbis , #clamav exists
<Marbis> Maybe VirusEvent echo %v | notify-send "A virus" user@domain.com < /var/log/clamav/clamd.log
<mcphail> CaptainBlender89: I suspect you need to set appropriate environment variables (such as $DISPLAY) if you want notify-send to work from a script
<CaptainBlender89> no go marbis
<CaptainBlender89> mcphail a simple script like notify-send whatever works with or without sudo
<CaptainBlender89> maybe the daemon simply can't talking to notify-send because of apparmor
<Marbis> I don't think apparmor would cause that
<CaptainBlender89> well i disabled it anyways for clamd atleast
<mcphail> CaptainBlender89: I didn't mention anything about sudo. I mentioned your environment
<Marbis> Maybe use a subshell?
<CaptainBlender89> you're right you did. I not sure what the correct enviromental variable would be for DISPLAY
<CaptainBlender89> I'm learning this all on my on. Manpages, google, forums. I'm trying
<mcphail> CaptainBlender89: I'd try "export DISPLAY=:0 notify-send whatever" first
<ioria> CaptainBlender89, do you want display a file in pop-up ?  sorry, didn't follow
<CaptainBlender89> Simply sending text to notify-send to display a popup like the one you see when you connect to a wireless network
<ioria> CaptainBlender89, this , for example, not working ? notify-send Date "`date`"
<noraatepernos> Can I simply forward localhost:3306 to remotehost:3306?  I must use remote hostname, not ip; so iptables is out.  Any suggestions would be much appreciated.  I’m googled out.
<CaptainBlender89> No that works. Calling it from the terminal always works. that problem is when used in clamd.conf
<ioria> CaptainBlender89, sorry, don't have it installed... cannot test
<CaptainBlender89> its fine
<CaptainBlender89> i know this works VirusEvent echo "found %v" >> '/home/master/Desktop/testdfound'
<CaptainBlender89> everything else fails
<ioria> CaptainBlender89, but that file it's not a script , it's a conf....
<CaptainBlender89> yes you have to telling the conf what command to run
<ioria> CaptainBlender89, right
<CaptainBlender89> VirusEvent is an option in the conf
<CaptainBlender89> that configuration line works
<ioria> CaptainBlender89, ryes, found # Execute a command when virus is found. In the command string %v will
<ioria> # be replaced with the virus name.
<Phil1> Gibt es eigentlich eine ReMastersys alternative?
<CaptainBlender89> VirusEvent notify-send %v does not work
<acer> I want to ask you have a problem gone my clock and menu him how to fix ideas
<ioria> CaptainBlender89, in the example i found it uses VirusEvent /usr/local/bin/send_sms 123456789 "VIRUS ALERT: %v"
<acer> menu top right which is
<rootri> hey, since when is ubuntu putting HDDs on standby when they're not being used?
<nedstark> if you install the elementary desktop on ubuntu via ppa, is it still considered an ubuntu installation for support purposes here
<EriC^^> nedstark: ya
<CaptainBlender89> Right I'm following the same logic just a different command which does not work other then one i mentioned.
<EriC^^> nedstark: which ppa did you use?
<nedstark> EriC^^, i haven't tried it yet, but saw they're just using ppa's in elementary OS, and figured its worth a try
<nedstark> its ubuntu plus a couple of their ppa's
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> can i have the ppa? i want to try it myself
<nedstark> no one talks in their channel
<ioria> CaptainBlender89, VirusEvent /usr/bin/notify-send 123456789 "VIRUS ALERT: %v"     no go ?
<nedstark> https://launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<EriC^^> thanks
<akik> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<CaptainBlender89> Does not work
<nedstark> they are calling it an OS, but it seems like a candidate for inclusion in the universal repo
<nedstark> its very stable
<Ben64> CaptainBlender89: what about DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/notify-send 123456789 "VIRUS ALERT: %v"
<nedstark> and really its a desktop environment
<skinux> I thought NetFlix HTML 5 player would work with Linux, but apparently they say it's incompatible.
<Ben64> nedstark: sorry no
<nedstark> its no different from mate and mintmenu
<nedstark> a DE dressed up like a distro
<EriC^^> nedstark: after you add the ppa how do you install the actual desktop?
<Ben64> mint isn't supported either
<nedstark> mate is
<Ben64> ubuntu mate is
<Ben64> a mate ppa is not
<nedstark> mintmenu is a mate plugin
<nedstark> its in the repos
<EriC^^> ok
<nedstark> EriC^^, i haven't tried yet, but they have instructions for 14.04 on that page
<Ben64> its very simple. is it in the ubuntu repositories? if not, it's not supported. elementary isn't. the end
<nedstark> today that is the case, but i'm talking about the future
<Ben64> this channel isn't for that
<EriC^^> nedstark: i've 15.10, i think it's not for it yet
<CaptainBlender89> no that didn't work either but.... this does
<nedstark> EriC^^, i wouldn't try with 15.10, there are too many differences between it and LTS
<CaptainBlender89> VirusEvent sudo -u master DISPLAY=:0 notify-send 'Hello world!' 'This is an example notification.'
<CaptainBlender89> To send desktop notification from a background script running as root (replace X_user with the user running X):
<CaptainBlender89> # sudo -u X_user DISPLAY=:0 notify-send 'Hello world!' 'This is an example notification.'
<skinux> I was able to get access to working Ubuntu by switching boot mode from UEFI to Legacy
<EriC^^> nedstark: yeah, it wouldn't even add anything
<CaptainBlender89> Thanks for everyone who gave their time though. Very man appreciate it.
<jushur> skinux: you can use google-chrome in linux (possibly chromium to, with some extra fiddling and installing some binary stuff) and watch netflix.
<sysop-rick> Hello! im curious if anyone know any alternative Linux distro to this project? http://www.wilderssecurity.com/threads/any-backup-centered-linux-distros.340204/
<sysop-rick> https://sourceforge.net/projects/restore/?source=directory
<sysop-rick> Anyone know if there is anything simillar and alternative for this as a distribution?
<skinux> Okay. Can you tell me what extra stuff I need to install, or is it just that Moonlight work-around?
<mcphail> skinux: you can view netflix with the Chrome browser from Google
<mcphail> skinux: I think there are workarounds to get Chromium doing the same, but I haven't tried them
<dontknow> netflix uses drm be aware
<dontknow> it probs you anally
<jushur> skinux: installing google-chrome and launching netflix is enough. it will work directly.
<reisio> sysop-rick: well, you can use any backup software on any distro
<jushur> skinux: you can even disable the flashplugin in it and it will use the html5 on netflix.
<reisio> sysop-rick: so I'm not sure what the merits of backup-centered would be
<skinux> Nevermind. I got NetFlix to play using Google Chrome
<skinux> I didn't disable Flashplayer though
<frank1e> hi
<frank1e> anyone knows what this rectangle with the red "X" means? (it's just ubuntuu with a modified UI, this is my top bar with icons) http://postimg.org/image/u71w74xtn/8238b07e/ <-- pls click on thumbnail to see it
<reisio> frank1e: red X over the wifi icon?
<frank1e> no
<frank1e> did you you see it reisio ?
<reisio> it?
<EriC^^> frank1e: the one to the left?
<frank1e> dark grey rectangle with a red stop sign. not a red x, sorry my bad
<frank1e> yes
<frank1e> (click on thumbnail to see it pls)
<EriC^^> that's an error, for apt or something
<reisio> oh
<reisio> the thumbnail obscures the image
<reisio> what an awful image bin
<EriC^^> click it and it'll say whats wrong
<frank1e> that's the funny thing
<frank1e> if I click it
<frank1e> an empty bubble shows up where things should be like in a context menu
<frank1e> but it doesn't have any text. nothing
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get -f install
<frank1e> what will happen then?
<frank1e> EriC^^,
<EriC^^> it'll try to fix stuff
<frank1e> it says
<frank1e> that the following package didn't get installed properly or something:
<frank1e>   libminiupnpc8
<EriC^^> what ui is that? it's nice
<frank1e> it's elementaryOS
<frank1e> it's ubuntu
<frank1e> with just a different ui
<FriendlyGhost> Hi everyone, how are you doing ?
<EriC^^> cool, i was just trying to install that from a ppa, it didn't work for 15.10 though
<FriendlyGhost> I have a small wireless question - does anyone have a sec for that ?
<akik> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<EriC^^> frank1e: so what else does the error say
<frank1e> EriC^^ it did not fix stuff yet with that command
<EriC^^> frank1e: paste the whole thing in paste.ubuntu.com
<frank1e> ugh
<frank1e> it's in germany though
<frank1e> german*
<mike-zal2> is ubottu some kind of informative boot?
<EriC^^> type LANG=C sudo apt-get -f install
<FriendlyGhost> I have removed Libvirt (virtual machine app) from my ubuntu , rebooted , and since then my wireless doesn't work
<FriendlyGhost> How can I fix that ?>
<EriC^^> mike-zal2: yeah it's an annoying and sometimes useful bot
<mike-zal2> EriC^^, so far I saw, it's useful, although I can imagine the annoyance part too ;p
<EriC^^> :P
<mike-zal2> didn't know that such boot can be run in IRC, nice.
<mike-zal2> many newbies come so sometimes it may help
<FriendlyGhost> Anyone has an idea of how to reinstall a wireless network driver so that the network manager will recognize it again :/
<akik> mike-zal2: bots have been on irc since a very long time
<frank1e> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/vGZDmj5U
<mike-zal2> I know, but I don't know their capabilities. usually I met very simple boots. first time it's so sofisticated
<sysop-rick> reisio: the merits is that it's a barebone distribution/ live cd which i install and for me the most important part is incremental backup of local devices
<EriC^^> mike-zal2: did you watch ex-machina?
<sysop-rick> reisio: i need a cross plattform solution that can make incremental or full backup of any windows/linux machine within my lan.
<mike-zal2> no, titles sounds somewhat familiar
<jushur> mike-zal2: there is more bots then users on irc nowdays ,)
<reisio> sysop-rick: again, you can put any backup software on any distro, including live ones
<sysop-rick> reisio: of cource i know DIY with for example rsync or rsnapshot is working but for me it's more important to have a live cd/RESTORE simillar oriented distro for me i don't understand why they did abanndon the project 2009
<reisio> https://www.system-rescue-cd.org/ is nice for such things
<mike-zal2> hahaha, some users sure behave that way ;P
<EriC^^> frank1e: that's just an unneeded package
<reisio> sysop-rick: because rsync/rsnapshot isn't "DIY", it's _straightforward_ & reliable
<reisio> rsync foo bar, it's that simple
<reisio> I don't think you want to plan ahead to be backing up systems while they're offline and you've booted a live OS, though
<sysop-rick> reisio: true, but if you want to schedule it you need to focus on writing a bash script and when the script is done, you need to put in crontab
<reisio> there are a lot of better ways you can do it
<EriC^^> frank1e: did you try rebooting?
<reisio> yeah, but the bash script can just be 'rsync foo bar'
<reisio> seriously
<Bashing-om> frank1e: EriC^^ " 216 not upgraded. " . I would ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' . See where we go from there .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: oh, good eye
<sysop-rick> reisio: for me, i just want a web interface or simillar configuration options for overview purpose and not put too much time in customize my own script for it, of cource that is the hardcore and rock solid way to do it but.. you get my point it's for my home :-) not a production environment
<ubuntuuser> my left arrow key mutes volume and a bunch of other keys are acting as other keys. I am using i3wm. What do I do?
<sysop-rick> reisio: http://lifehacker.com/362062/create-your-own-cross-platform-backup-server
<reisio> sysop-rick: eh, well
<frank1e> EriC^^, yes tried rebooting a lot
<reisio> sysop-rick: I think you will find you can either put in time up front making something correctly, or afterwards, fixing a sloppy generic "solution"
<reisio> this applies to most things, TBH
<ioria> frank1e, are you on 15.10 or 14.04 ?
<Bray90820> Is it possible to image ubuntu like you would image windows?
<frank1e> 14.04
<reisio> Bray90820: yes, but less sensible
<frank1e> iooner. (forgot the highlight :P)
<reisio> it's more sensible to "image" Windows, because Windows tries very hard to make it hard for you to migrate/copy Windows data reliably
<sysop-rick> reisio: true true, but then again my question is aimed towards what you just said "generic solution". What different generic solutions is out there in Linux distro way?
<ioria> frank1e,  apt-cache policy libminiupnpc8
<reisio> free Unix systems do not make it hard
<Bray90820> What do you mean by sensible
<reisio> sysop-rick: I don't know, I consider it a backwards approach so don't keep track
<Bray90820> reisio:
<sysop-rick> reisio: some people would say, install a minimal ubuntu server and then put bacula on it.
<sysop-rick> but thoose kind of answers is not what im looking for.
<reisio> sysop-rick: incremental backup is as easy as rdiff-backup source/ dest/ at any interval you please, over any protocol you please
<reisio> I don't think you need a separate server for it
<reisio> sounds like waste of a box
<reisio> backing up is not intensive
<reisio> and you don't even have to do it while you're using the installations
<nedstark> just image it, images are easy
<sysop-rick> reisio: and for example towards a windows machine, it needs to be run on a folder that is shared from windows host over CIFS/SMB right?
<reisio> sysop-rick: there aren't any limitations, really, but
<ubuntuuser> my left arrow key mutes volume and a bunch of other keys are acting as other keys. I am using i3wm. What do I do?
<reisio> sysop-rick: to backup an _entire_ Windows OS you would probably want to do it once, offline, at the outset
<akik> Bray90820: you could use for example clonezilla to do it
<reisio> sysop-rick: then use incremental for user data only, over the network
<reisio> ubuntuuser: laptop?
<nedstark> image right after installation
<sysop-rick> reisio: the thing is that my uncle gave me a 10 year old box, which i cleaned and i refurbished it by installing 6GB of ram instead of 2 GB. :-) so i could make a router of it (but i already have one) or i could make a dedicated backup system which is more what i need and more what i would like to dig into.
<ubuntuuser> reisio: no, its a usb keyboard. microsoft wired keyboard 600
<guideX> what is the lubuntu connection manager thingy called
<Bray90820> akik: I have never had much luck with clonezilla
<sysop-rick> reisio: what about NAS4Free/Freenas as a dedicated backup box?
<frank1e> ioria http://pastebin.com/3Yjv2eKM
<nedstark> if you're using windows, you should use a windows app like norton ghost
<akik> Bray90820: what kind of problems?
<Bray90820> I just have never successfully set it up
<reisio> sysop-rick: stop asking me to endorse things I have already stated I find to be backwards solutions :p
<Bray90820> I have tried many times
<sysop-rick> nedstark: Only 1 M$ box in this home (primarly used for some gaming) so no need to back it up atm.
<ioria> frank1e,  it's ok for me
<reisio> guideX: networkmanager (nm-applet) or connman (connman-gtk / connman-gnome / connman-gui)
<akik> Bray90820: it's just you need to boot it up and it asks a couple of questions, that's it
<guideX> thanks
<reisio> I find Windows apps unreliable, for all things :p
<frank1e> ioria, mh ok. will go afk now for an hour. if you have any ideas, pleease pm :D this is making me headaches since days
<ioria> frank1e,  ok
<Bray90820> akik: I'll try it again then
<Bray90820> But can you reinstall ubuntu from that image?
<Bray90820> What I actually want is to dual boot and have 2 installes of it on my computer
<akik> Bray90820: well it works on partitions
<Bashing-om> frank1e: My XX:10 entry refers . That many to upgrade .. I would see about that .
<designbybeck> my harddrive is filling up. And I have it encrypted, but I'm not sure what this file is? Is that my whole encrypted drive? and it takes up space as well? Suggestions? http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=99522
<Bray90820> akik: Here is what I fully wanna do and you can tell me if clonezilla can do itI wanna image ubuntu then install it it on a new partition so
<Bray90820> I basically have a bootable copy of my OS and all the apps and everything so I can update to the new LTS
<Bray90820> Sorry if that was confusing
<SaulGoodman> hi
<reisio> designbybeck: .ecryptfs is to do with your encrypted /home/, probably, yes
<SaulGoodman> what drivers do you suggest to use ubuntu 15.10 and ati 6970 card?
<designbybeck> reisio, so I'm guessing I can't delete that....
<akik> Bray90820: you should test it and see if it works for you. the backup phase is really simple
<designbybeck> ... or I'll have a bad day if I do ;)
<laser> I have some troubles with network speed as i am throttled down from provider when 1g is used up.
<Bray90820> akik: I don't really wanna try things without knowing if it will work because then my server will be f***ed
<rh300zx> hello all was wondering if anyone would be able to give me some pointers in porting touch
<laser> But i put on firefox html5 everywhere and it was 10x faster. Then i put on a you tube player and back and i can't fix.
<laser> Slow again. any ideas?
<laser> at about 18k average speeds. And shouldbe faster.
<laser> 1980's speeds.
<xangua> ! Touch | rh300zx
<ubottu> rh300zx: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<SaulGoodman> hello, what drivers do you prefer for ati radeon 6970 card do get optimal fps on games?
<reisio> SaulGoodman: try one, then the other
<rh300zx> thank you
<SaulGoodman> reisio: i tried open-source, upgraded from obaif ppa and tried fglrx but still cant get same performance like as on windows
<SlaanN> Hi ! Did you know if we can use two different workspace on dualscreen with ubuntu 14.04 ?
<marc-antoine> someone has a solution for screen tearing with ubuntu mate and amd proprietary driver? there is tearing when i watch a video fullscreen with flash but not on desktop and games
<Bashing-om> SaulGoodman: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<reisio> SlaanN: as in each screen _is_ a workspace?
<Bashing-om> to see all available drivers
<xangua> marc-antoine: sounds like flash is the issue
<ubuntuuser> my left arrow key mutes volume and a bunch of other keys are acting as other keys. I am using i3wm. What do I do?
<SlaanN> reisio: Yes, one workspace in each screen
<reisio> SlaanN: I'm sure I've seen a hacky solution or two for that, it's definitely not commonly supported out of the box
<SaulGoodman> Bashinh-om: fglrx-updates, amd64-microcode, fglrx
<reisio> SlaanN: you can, for example, have a separate X for each screen, each with a separate workspace manager
<SlaanN> reisio: mmm, i'm afraid of that :/ i can't find anything like that
<reisio> but that has its own drawbacks
<reisio> doesn't really have a lot of merits over two screens on a single workspace
<SlaanN> reisio: oh, it's a good idea
<reisio> SlaanN: if you're using nvidia-drivers, one of its out of the box config options, other than twinview, is 'separate X servers', which does this
<SaulGoodman> Bashing-om: fglrx-updates, amd64-microcode, fglrx
<SlaanN> reisio, mmm, i'm on amd :(
<reisio> and I'm sure you can duplicate it with other drivers/approaches
<SlaanN> okay, thanks for the idea, i'll search about that
<SlaanN> Oh, did you know how can i use workspace just within the primary screen ?
<reisio> SlaanN: hrmm?
<laser> hello
<Bashing-om> SaulGoodman: Well that gives you the choice between 2 drivers, tested and testing .
<SlaanN> sorry. I search a second solution, just in case. If i can't use two different workspace, can i use workspace only on primary screen ?
<SaulGoodman> Bashing-om: thanks, I try those drivers. Hope that I get some performance boost :3
<SaulGoodman> cya soon
<ioria> frank1e,  well, that symbol in samba mean 'delete the selected directory'
<CurvedFang> Hello.
<belse> any chance of changing the presentation of "apt search <pkg>" or search without description?
<belse> i can use aptitude otherwise.. but only thing that nags really
<sergio__> yoyo
<sergio__> i need some good irc channels
<CurvedFang> I'm a Lubuntu user and I've been having a series of issues. I'll start with the most recent one. I tried extracting a file while running another process and the laptop immediately logged out. I deleted that file and scanned the area with an AV, nothing seemed to have come up. So what could have happened?
<sergio__> you dont need to scan with an AV
<CurvedFang> Oh.
<Bashing-om> SaulGoodman: :) Remember, purge the old driver prior to changing .
<CurvedFang> Then what do I do, sergio?
<EriC^^> CurvedFang: segfault happened
<sergio__> I think it may be HW related
<CurvedFang> HW?
<bekks> CurvedFang: Dont download random files :)
<sergio__> hardware
<sergio__> your laptop
<sergio__> is it old?
<guest> hi guys i'm trying i3 with super+enter i can lauch a termianl several times, but the same doesn't happen with nautilus. if i execute nautilus from a terminal and re-execute nautilus a second time nothing happen
<CurvedFang> Uh, nope. About 2014?
<sergio__> try installing another flavor of linux - a lighter one
<CurvedFang> I think Lubuntu is as light as it gets with Debian based OSes XD
<CurvedFang> But okay.
<sergio__> prob a driver issue then
<EriC^^> or the moon's rotation
<EriC^^> CurvedFang: do you live under any earthquake faults?
<CurvedFang> But what driver would fail using Xarchiver? o.o That's a software thing iirc
<sergio__> I dont know. try researching
<CurvedFang> EriC^^: No I live within the Loch Ness
<CurvedFang> I did sergio, nothing conclusive came up
<sergio__> hmmm
<CurvedFang> I have a feeling that the file was bugged, so I vaped it
<sergio__> id try a different distro
<CurvedFang> Maybe since it was a non-Linux virus, all it could do was cause the seg fault? Assuming it was that.
<sergio__> no way - it wouldnt affect the kernel
<EriC^^> maybe it wasn't a virus?
<guest> i explain better, if i wanna open 5 terminal or 3 firefox i can do it but with nautilus is impossible i can open only one window
<EriC^^> guest which ubuntu version?
<CurvedFang> Or maybe it triggered a ClamAV alarm trigger and it just terminated what was going on and relogged? :(
<guest> 14.04
<guest> EriC^^: 14.04
<EriC^^> CurvedFang: grep -i segfault /var/log/syslog
<sergio__> possible...but highly unlikely
<CurvedFang> Okay, I'll post the output.
<sergio__> thx
<CurvedFang> Uhm, apparently there is no output sergio
<guest> EriC^^:  the same happen with gedit, if i open gedit in the first workspace and then i try to open another gedit in the second workspace, a new window won't be created but only a new tab in the first workspace
<ioria> CurvedFang, random logout sometimes are video driver related ... just saying
<CurvedFang> ioria You wouldn't expect that to go off from a file extraction, would you, though? Hence why I find that a little hard to believe
<CurvedFang> I wasn't running anything graphical at the time.
<ioria> CurvedFang, what video card do you have ?
<EriC^^> CurvedFang: when a file's extracted nothing gets executed anyways though right?
<alkisg> guest, you can either run `gedit --new-window` or drag a gedit tab outside of gedit to create a new window
<EriC^^> unless there's some vulnerability in file-roller what else could it affect?
<CurvedFang> I have Intel Integrated Graphics
<ioria> CurvedFang, ah, ok sorry
<CurvedFang> ioria No need to apologize
<CurvedFang> :)
<guest> alkisg: thanks man it works also with nautilus but not with totem
<CurvedFang> EricC^^  No clue, I'm going to assume the file was bugged and ClamAV did something.
<CurvedFang> Anyways, the other issue I was having was being unable to access the BIOS. The manufacturer logo doesn't appear on boot, and when I press F2, garbled text comes up.
<SaulGoodman> Bashing-om, Hi Bashing
<SaulGoodman> Bashing-om, got like 20-30% performance boost to fps. thanks for your advice! :)
<medicijnman> how can i properly restart the bluetooth daemon?
<medicijnman> i tried sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<medicijnman> but i got this message instead: Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Address family not supported by protocol
<Bashing-om> SaulGoodman: :) Pleased it adds to the knowledge base .
<Hulio> hi guys, now that i have ubuntu 14.04 lts, how to make it look like classic?
<iDeals> anyone out there good with repairing mdadm arrays?
<Hulio> i want only menu on the top
<Hulio> like in the old day
<akik> Hulio: mate desktop is the continuation of gnome 2
<Hulio> hmm
<Hulio> i thought i download the mate
<Hulio> where to ge tthe mate version then?
<Hulio> isn't it in ubuntu download?
<andybrine> Hi Everyone
<bekks> Hulio: sudo apt-get install mate-desktop ?
<Hulio> when i went to ubuntu.com and download it
<Hulio> oh
<andybrine> I just trying to setup but I cant see the workgroup at all
<andybrine> setup samba
<Hulio> bekks, ok i did that command and it does install
<Hulio> bekks, now what?
<Hulio> bekks, reboot?
<bekks> Hulio: Log out, select Mate, login, done.
<Hulio> oh
<bekks> Hulio: This isnt Windows, no need for rebooting all the time.
<james1212> would anyone in here be willing to assist a newbie to unbuntu?
<SaulGoodman> Bashing-om, I tested fglrx drivers before too
<james1212> I'm having issues upgrading mint
<bekks> !mint | james1212
<ubottu> james1212: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Hulio> i logged out and back in
<james1212> yeah they steered me away
<Hulio> still seeing samething
<Hulio> how to choose mate?
<bekks> Hulio: BEcause you did not select Mate.
<james1212> thanks
<Hulio> bekks, i dont see where to select
<Hulio> at the login screen
<SaulGoodman> Bashing-om, but what must be added is radeon.dpm=1 to /etc/default/grub to make gpu work with higher frequency
<bekks> Hulio: On the Login screen, you have at least one icon where you can change your desktop environment to be used.
<Hulio> i'll try aain
<andybrine> When you run samba you should be able to see your workgroup through browse network is that right?
<SaulGoodman> Bashing-om, otherwise gpu will run on lowest/default frequency and system can't manage power of gpu
<bekks> andybrine: Not necessarily.
<Bashing-om> SaulGoodman:^^  That is nice to know !
<andybrine> bekks should I be able to see it through "Windows Network"?
<andybrine> Im not able to see any of the workgroups I have setup
<Bashing-om> SaulGoodman: Uh Huh ! per: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver .
<bekks> andybrine: you need to be a workgroup member.
<andybrine> bekks ok so I can do that in user and groups?
<bekks> andybrine: No. You can do it in your samba configuration.
<Elronnd> D/ff
<andybrine> bekks, ok. I will have a look
<OneM_Industries> Hey, how would I make a message box appear on screen from a terminal? I am trying to get someone's attention.
<bekks> OneM_Industries: start xmessage as the user.
<SaulGoodman> Bashing-om, do you mean overheating?
<giuca92> ciao
<giuca92> a tutti
<andybrine> bekks, I have set it so that anyone can view it
<bekks> andybrine: so anyone can view what?
<andybrine> the shared folder
<Bashing-om> SaulGoodman: I was confirming for all the boot parameter you utilized . And "overheating" too is a part of power management .
<bekks> andybrine: thats not sufficient. You need to configure your samba server for workgoup membership.
<andybrine> bekks, I think I have done that
<OneM_Industries> bekks: I SSH'd into the machine, and ran xmessage, but it returned "Error: Can't open display:".
<bekks> OneM_Industries: then you arent the user you want to message.
<andybrine> bekks I followed this guide by nixie pixel https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wUfzdiE4m8
<OneM_Industries> Hm, odd. I SSH'd into the box with their login creds.
<bekks> andybrine: I dont care about youtube crap, sorry.
<OneM_Industries> And they are the only user on the box.
<andybrine> bekks, thats ok. Im just lost here right now as my shares are not appearing at all
<bekks> OneM_Industries: then just set the DISPLAY variable to the running X server.
<OneM_Industries> Er..how do I do that?
<andybrine> and I thought this was a pretty simple setup
<bekks> andybrine: you dont need them to be appearing, you just need to mount them.
<andybrine> bekks ok, that makes sense
<andybrine> is there an easy way to mount a network drive in ubuntu as im sharing from ubuntu to ubuntu
<bekks> andybrine: Yeah. a) dont use samba, but nfs, b) "mount" is your friend.
<bekks> !mount | andybrine
<ubottu> andybrine: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<andybrine> ok, so I can easily mount a network from ubuntu to ubuntu without samba?
<OneM_Industries> bekks: How do I set the DISPLAY variable?
<Bashing-om> andybrine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two 'buntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1)
<bekks> andybrine: You need to use nfs instead of samba, yes.
<andybrine> ok perfect thanks. I will have a look at that
<bekks> OneM_Industries: This should help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/432255/what-is-display-environment-variable
<OneM_Industries> Ok, thank you.
<OneM_Industries> So, xmessage -display localhost:0.0?
<SaulGoodman> Bashing-om, instructions was working opposite with my card. I had no dpm without boot parameter
<SaulGoodman> and my card is radeon hd 6970
<interwat> anyone know how to disable gdb scripts like peda temporarily?
<Bashing-om> SaulGoodman: Going to the exterme for gaming, have you seen : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD?action=show&redirect=BinaryDriverHowto%2FATI ?
<Qwertie> Im about to open an issue on the ubuntu bug tracker about the backlight not working on my macbook. What commands should I run to get info for the bug report?
<SaulGoodman> Bashing-om, I have seen many topics, guides etc but what worked for my card is default fglrx drivers and dpm parameter to grub :). Otherwise I got with open source and fglrx drivers about 60-140 fps now I get 100-300fps :)
<Bashing-om> SaulGoodman: Filed that info away for future reference.
<SahibPrime> Hello.
<SahibPrime> I'm having problems with GPG
<SahibPrime> I have run "gpg --gen-key" to generate a key, and it has generated one
<SahibPrime> But when I check ~/.gnupg, I see no key
<SahibPrime> I should see a file with my name, right?
<SchrodingersScat> SahibPrime: not your name, afaik, but pubring.gpg, secring.gpg, etc.
<SahibPrime> Ah
<SahibPrime> I have pubring.gpg and secring.gpg
<SahibPrime> This website tells me this command: gpg -a --output ~/.gnupg/[your key].gpg --export '[your name]'
<SahibPrime> But I don't know which key to use
<SchrodingersScat> !man | SahibPrime, man gpg then '/FILES'
<ubottu> SahibPrime, man gpg then '/FILES': The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<SahibPrime> So pubring..gpg?
<SchrodingersScat> SahibPrime: you're outputting to your key?
<SahibPrime> I'm following this: http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/tutorials/make-your-own-deb-and-rpm-packages
<truexfan81> on trusty does apache2 use sites-enabled by default or is it using some kind of global config? i'm trying to figure out what to edit to make it look in a different place for the site files
<SchrodingersScat> SahibPrime: oh, it's asking you to make a new key, so not one that exists
<SahibPrime> Yes, I've just made a new key, with gpg --gen-key
<SahibPrime> Now I'm trying to find it
<SchrodingersScat> SahibPrime: directly before the line you pasted, "Create a public key from this with:" which idk if you really need...but I'm no gpg expert.
<SahibPrime> Following this, type ls ~/.gnupg to make sure the new key exists (it’s firstname_lastname.gpg).
<SahibPrime> But I can't find a firstname_lastname.gpg
<SahibPrime> It shows this: http://pastebin.com/hPQQQ08d
<SchrodingersScat> SahibPrime: I'm starting to not trust Michael Reed
<SahibPrime> xD
<SahibPrime> I remeber the Ubuntu Packaging Guide had something about this, one second...
<SahibPrime> *remember
<SahibPrime> It involves key IDs and keyservers
<SchrodingersScat> SahibPrime: well, I'm pretty sure that --output needs to create the firstname_lastname.gpg, for reasons I don't understand.  Not a very descriptive guide.
<SahibPrime> File `/home/sahibprime/.gnupg/pubring.gpg' exists. Overwrite? (y/N) N
<SahibPrime> woah woah, what?
<SahibPrime> The command they list apparently CREATES the pubring?
<SahibPrime> But it's already created?
<SchrodingersScat> SahibPrime: that's part of my confusion, why make a 2nd?  I guess so you can use that one specifically to sign packages?
<SchrodingersScat> SahibPrime: and why you would need to make the --output something that doesn't already exist?
<SahibPrime> I'm following the Ubuntu Packaging Guide now
<bionicmuffin> Is anyone in here super fluent with the shell?
<bekks> bionicmuffin: We are poll masters. What is your actual issue?
<SchrodingersScat> !wayttd | bionicmuffin
<bionicmuffin> A while ago I changed the .local directory to just local because  I needed to access a soundtrack from my Steam app.
<bionicmuffin> I then changed it back to .local, and now the .local directory looks like this: http://pastebin.com/2waJwthF
<SchrodingersScat> the shell didn't do that to you ;_;
<bionicmuffin> now it has 2 folders.
<bionicmuffin> one is 'share' the other is, oddly, 'local'
<SchrodingersScat> yeah, you moved local into .local
<bionicmuffin> did it like, recreate .local when I renamed it to local?
<SchrodingersScat> bionicmuffin: likely programs still needed a .local when you moved the files, so it was repopulated?
<bionicmuffin> All I did was
<bionicmuffin> mv .local to local to change the name
<bionicmuffin> then I entered mv local to .local to rename it
<SchrodingersScat> bionicmuffin: it did not rename it, you are moving local to .local/local
<bionicmuffin> (of course I did not write 'to')
<bionicmuffin> hmm. weird
<Gerritjan> question is g++-arm-linux-gnueabihf supported on ubuntu x64?
<bionicmuffin> so what do I do? Delete .local/local or .local/share....or neither?
<SchrodingersScat> bionicmuffin: well, .local/local/ has your old .local in it.
<Kingchocomelch> I need to get my office soon. Since I commited myself to linux I am not going back to windows for a while so I have a huge problem now for my studies: How 2 download microsoft fonts into ubuntu for using libreoffice??
<bionicmuffin> Sooo, delete .local/share, or leave it?
<SchrodingersScat> bionicmuffin: .local/local seems like more of the problem, imo you can either delete the .local/local and lose anything you had in there or move the contents of .local/local/ to .local/ and basically be where you were?
<bionicmuffin> Sounds like a good idea. I'll get to it later. Thanks for your opinion.
<SchrodingersScat> bionicmuffin: why did you think you needed to move the directory in the first place?
<bionicmuffin> To make it appear on my GUI, so that I could copy paste the Mp3 files from a soundtrack to my music folder :p
<bionicmuffin> The soundtrack was part of my steam app and that's the directory they put it.
<SchrodingersScat> bionicmuffin: could check to see if it allows for listing hidden directories, or make a copy of the single directory to /tmp/ or similar to do work on
<bionicmuffin> maybe. I tried to bring back my .local 'cause steam wouldn't find its files after my first command.
<bionicmuffin> Then it created a second share folder and replicated the original .local files on its own.
<bionicmuffin> You could say I was mind-blown.
<SchrodingersScat> bionicmuffin: yes, I wouldn't expect programs to know you changed things like that :/
<andybrine> bekks I have just tried starting nfs with sudo service nfs-kernel-server restart
<bionicmuffin> Yeah, I don't even know why they have it put in a hidden directory in the first place.
<andybrine> but it doesnt return anything
<andybrine> is that normal?
<bekks> andybrine: And did you configure shares before?
<SchrodingersScat> bionicmuffin: maybe partially so you don't move it :^)
<SahibPrime> Welp, I forgot my key passphrase
<andybrine> bekks yes I have added some shares
<SahibPrime> Good thing I signed nothing with it
<bionicmuffin> haha, yeah...I'll take your advice from earlier and sort this out later, thx again.
<bekks> andybrine: So what does your /etc/exports looks like?
<andybrine> bekks, let me just create a pastebin
<andybrine> bekks, this is my /etc/exports http://pastebin.com/SXUzri3X
<EriC^^> is there a place the updater logs to?
<reisio> EriC^^: /var/log/
<wellick> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu with VirtualBox and I get an error message "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU"
<wellick> thing is, I have a 64 bits CPU, supposedly lol
<k1l> wellick: what OS is this host?
<wellick> win 7
<k1l> is it a 32bit win7?
<k1l> wellick: on the settings for that vbox host choose the ubuntu 64bit.
<Nairwolf> hi, I want to install libreoffice 5.1 with a xubuntu 14.04 which ppa I need to add ? This one (https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa) or this one (https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-5-1) ?
<wellick> yes but that's the problem, when I was confugyring the vbox I could only choose ubuntu 32bit :/
<wellick> *configuring
<k1l> wellick: you cant run 64bit guests on a 32bit Host os
<FBI> wellick: you need vt-x support for 64bit
<bekks> k1l: Of course you can.
<wellick> I'm quite sure my windows is 64, but let me check.
<bekks> k1l: You just need vtx.
<wellick> hum, maybe the virtual box I installed is 32 bit, can it be that?
<k1l> bekks: ok. then wellick needs to check this
<Spacedogg_iie> hi, right place for ubuntu phone questions?
<wellick> I'll just download ubuntu 32bit then
<FBI> wellick: check if you have vt-x support
<k1l> Nairwolf: you can sort the packages for trusty in the dropdown menu on that launchpad pages. this is the right one: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-5-1?field.series_filter=trusty
<wellick> FBI: how do I do that?
<k1l> Spacedogg_iie: #ubuntu-touch is the channel for that
<Nairwolf> thank you k1l ;)
<Spacedogg_iie> thankyou
<ert3> has anyone had the issue where adding executable to a file returns a file not found error
<reisio> ert3: probably not even you
<ert3> ./file returns permission denied chmod g+x then ./file returns file not found
<ert3> dude I will let you remote view my desktop if you don't beleive em
<reisio> that won't be necessary
<reisio> what perms is it now, ls -al?
<ert3> -rw-rw-r--
<FBI> wrong architecture
<fallencl0ud> hello! I have a computer that is not booting after upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10, failsafeX in recoverymode gives me the error getting authority message, apparently there is an issue with something in fstab? how can I figure out what to remove?
<truexfan81> i need some help with filesystem permissions, i'm trying to follow this guide but its not working http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/13PermissionDenied
<FBI> possibly
<FBI> file thefiel
<ert3> actually that is a thing
<ert3> its a 32bit app and im running 64bit ubuntu
<FBI> ert3: then you need lib32 stuff
<reisio> ert3: 664 should be permission denied
<FBI> fallencl0ud: I hope you are not using their suggested document root
<ert3> is this a simple apt-get tree I need to run or do I have to make those thingies for running 32bit in 64
<reisio> you'll obviously need execute perms
<ert3> reisio I reset it to original
<reisio> ert3: original?
<truexfan81> i am trying to move my apache www directory into somewhere in /home/ partition so i can have more storage space to post larger files on the site
<FBI> truexfan81: don't do that
<fallencl0ud> FBI: what?
<FBI> truexfan81: use /srv instead and mount something with free space there :)
<ert3> reisio: as in fresh from tarball
<ert3> reisio: chmod g+x changes the return to Permission denied
<ert3> sry
<truexfan81> FBI: its an ovh dedi my partition options are limited
<FBI> truexfan81: if you really want to use /home then use acl
<truexfan81> and the root partition doesn't have enough space for what i need to share, only /home/ has the needed space
<FBI> but really, /srv is much cleaner
<reisio> ert3: right, I guess my point was that 'original' is an ambiguous set of permissions
<reisio> ert3: whereas the output of ls -al is not
<ert3> reisio: chmod 774 returns No such file or directory
<ert3> I can change permision but not execute
<ert3> to be clear ./file returns No such file or directory
<reisio> ert3: what does ls -al say?
<FBI> ert3: because you don't have the lib32 stuff needed to execute 32bit binaries
<ert3> reisio: -rwxrwxr--
<Rhombix> heya just bought an ethernet switch. i'm trying to make a LAN to my PS3, but don't know how to configure it. any sugguestions?
<ert3> FBI: as i asked is that a thing I can get via apt-get or is there a step after that
<MonkeyDust_> Rhombix  how ois that ubuntu related?
<feneco> hi, do you know any irc client that allow to split channel windows?
<reisio> ert3: whath does 'file' say the file is?
<truexfan81> and what exactly is acl? i've never heard of it
<FBI> ert3: http://askubuntu.com/questions/454253/how-to-run-32-bit-app-in-ubuntu-64-bit
<FBI> truexfan81: man 5 acl
<reisio> feneco: most GUI ones allow you to separate a tab into a new window, then you can arrange them with anything you want
<Rhombix> MonkeyDust_: i'm using ubuntu
<FBI> truexfan81: gives you more fine grained access control
<ert3> FBI: thanks
<FBI> ert3: probably some more updated thing than that url too
<FBI> somewhere
<Rhombix> MonkeyDust_: is there a more relevant channel?
<feneco> reisio: can you say one? i couldnt find a way to do with hexchat, for example
<ert3> FBI: I found a promissing link as well ( I have google on monitor 2) and am following your advise
<ert3> reisio: ELF 32-bit LSB  executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, not stripped
<reisio> feneco: right click on tab/channel name, detach
<FBI> Rhombix: router connected to the switch too or just your ps3 and computer?
<Rhombix> FBI: it's my computer, to the switch, to the PS3
<FBI> Rhombix: could just as well use a direct cable then
<FBI> Rhombix: but whatever, either set up dnsmasq or just do static ip/netmask
<reisio> ert3: sure you don't want 755 ?
<Rhombix> FBI: what does that mean?
<ert3> reisio: group needs permissions too
<Rhombix> i'm just trying to set up the network options. but i've never done this before.
<reisio> that should be enough
<ert3> reisio: sorry no you have a point
<feneco> reisio: i wanted something inside the main window, do you know some alternative?
<Rhombix> FBI: when connecting devices thru a switch, are they then connected by default? or what settings do i have to change to get them to see each other?
<ert3> FBI: thank you I shall send you many female bodies to inspect
<FBI> Rhombix: since you don't have a dhcp server on the network you either have to set up static ip/netmask/route or run a dhcp server to do it for you
<FBI> Rhombix: just like the postman can't deliver a package if he doesn't know what the addresses are
<feneco> so no linux client with split windows?
<feneco> why?
<FBI> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking
<reisio> feneco: you know a client that does it?
<ert3> reisio: it turns out it was the lack of 32bit libraries for exectution, thank you for your valiant efforts
<FBI> feneco: weechat
<feneco> reisio: on windows there's mIRC
<reisio> ert3: gj
<feneco> irssi docs says something about split windows too but im not sure if it works
<FBI> feneco: https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat/issues/34
<reisio> feneco: you want GUI?
<feneco> reisio: not necessarily but would be good, main need is split 4 channels in one program screen
<Rhombix> FBI: ok thank you, i'll look into this
<reisio> feneco: try weechat, then
<reisio> feneco: but detached windows are just as good
<FBI> feneco: http://weechat.org/about/screenshots/
<reisio> feneco: a decent window manager or separate util can align windows in whatever fashion you like
<feneco> FBI: i saw thta, is not implemented yet,
<feneco> reisio ubuntu can align two windows, each side, but if im on another program window, and click to change to the irc software window, it will show only one of the windows
<feneco> FBI: that seems to be what i want
<feneco> thanks
<wellick> Why do I get this when trying to install ubuntu from the vbox? http://postimg.org/image/l7oeeg8ox/
#ubuntu 2016-02-21
<reisio> feneco: seems like an advantage to me, TBH, but there is also window grouping you can get
<FBI> wellick: which version of virtualbox?
<wellick> I just downloaded it. 5.0.14
<feneco> reisio: what would be that?
<gadnuk> hey guys, does anyone have any tips for getting my headphone sound to work again after an update? I've tried everything I can find online.
<ert3> gadunk: what's your sound driver
<MonkeyDust_> gadnuk  in a terminal type   alsamixer    if you see MM, go there and hit m to unmute
<ert3> gadunk: and do you have any clue what it would have been
<gadnuk> MonkeyDust_: already tried that.. and i tried the force-reload tactic
 * ert3 is entering helful mode after being helped
<feneco> is there a way to split window in 4 edges instead of only 2 sides?\
<gadnuk> ert3: Not sure, it all just crapped out on me after a simple apt-get ugprade
<MonkeyDust_> gadnuk  then what is 'everything'?
<ert3> gadnuk: from what version to what version we may get lucky checking the changelog
<Kulset> Hi! Im in need of some help regarding giving an ftp user on my new fileserver access to 2 other hard drives in the server, and not just the home directory. Im currently using Wing FTP server, send me a message if you can help. Thanks in advance :)
<reisio> feneco: would get you started: https://github.com/zpydr/gnome-shell-extension-taskbar/issues/9
<gadnuk> ert3: I didn't upgrade my distro or anything, I'm on 14.04 with kernel 3.19
<reisio> feneco: some specific docks also do this (would be an additional or alternative to your current panel/s)
<wellick> FBI: any clues?
<gadnuk> MonkeyDust_: I'm sorry what was that?
<feneco> i have an idea, i could split the windows on another desktop
<feneco> so i would just switch desktop
<reisio> ...
<reisio> I have an idea
<reisio> let the IRC client notify you of activity in a channel
<reisio> and then just switch to that channel
<reisio> I mean, you're going to be in more than only four channels exactly anyway
<fallencl0ud> hey, can someone help me? trying to boot gives me the message "Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Could not connect: No such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1)
<wellick> Why do I get this when trying to install ubuntu from the vbox? http://postimg.org/image/l7oeeg8ox/
<MonkeyDust_> gadnuk  it's hard to give new tips, if we don't know what you've already tried ... 'everything' is a bit vague
<reisio> wellick: that during installation, or after?
<wellick> during
<wellick> I should get something like this, right? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/virtualboxprecise16.jpg
<wellick> I never get to that part.
<reisio> eventually, yeah
<reisio> what image are you using?
<wellick> the .iso i download from ubuntu's website
<wellick> *downloaded
<reisio> which one
<wellick> ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<obZen> Question: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<obZen> I have an encrypted partition btrfs using luks  WITHOUT lvm
<obZen> How would I go about resizing
<feneco> wellick: what happens instead
<wellick> I get this: http://postimg.org/image/l7oeeg8ox/
<Guest25467> hi
<root2_> Hi
<Kaijuz> slt
<Kaijuz> hey
<root2_> hello
<k1l> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<root2_> Alguém que fale Português?
<wellick> eu
<xangua> ! Pt | root2_
<k1l> !pt | root2_
<ubottu> root2_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<iDeals> anyone good with Array issues?
<arquebus> iDeals: what kind of array issues?
<mjoelner>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER mjoelner bnslnxxsfqbm
<xangua> mjoelner: cool
<mjoelner> oops fuck
<mrx-a> Ragequitted
<mrx-a> Haha
<xangua> 3 in one day I believe
<mjoelner> is this a big problm for me?
<Fuchs> mjoelner: no, not at all
<Fuchs> mjoelner: just redo it without the space at the beginning
<Fuchs> (for gods sake, someone merge that pull request)
<mjoelner> Fuchs, noone can do anything with the code?
<Fuchs> no
<mjoelner> great thanks
<Fuchs> unless they can also log in as you, in which case you'd have a completley different problem
<mjoelner> and i trust you anon guy from internets :)
<Fuchs> mjoelner: /whois Fuchs,  I know what I am talking about, don't worry
<mrx-a> why they're disconnecting
<mrx-a> DDoS?
<SchrodingersScat> the circle of life
<XkQ> How to switch back from ubuntuGnome to lightdm?
<jayjo> When I get the warning Usage of / is high on reboot, what's the best way to track down unecessary installs, etc?
<Bashing-om> jayjo: Disk usage : what returns ' df -h ; df -i ' ?
<jayjo> /dev/xvda1 is using 92%
<iDeals> arquebus
<iDeals> arquebus right now it wont mount.  Looks like maybe lost power when syncing
<iDeals> before I tried rebooting it was showing 2 device as faulty.  Upon restarting wont mount
<Bashing-om> jayjo: ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . Lots of old kernels still installed ?
<jayjo> doesn't appear to be, all 3.13. can I just sort the top 100 files on the filesystem?
<mjoelner> Fuchs: How do you connect via secure host?
<Fuchs> secure host being?
<mjoelner> is there an SSL connection to irc?
<mjoelner> so people cant see your IP?
<cryptodan> mjoelner: they cant see it to begin with as its masked by the server
<k1l> mjoelner: there is SASL on freenode or you can ask in #frrenode for a cloak which will hide your ip
<Bashing-om> jayjo: ' cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' will do that for ya .
<NoCode> How can I make the minimal installation ISO boot from USB?
<vortek> hello.. my mouse doesnt seem to click on stuff.. it worked yesterday, and i rebooted also
<vortek> ?
<NoCode> vortek, Have you tried to reset the mouse into the port? Like take it out of the USB port and put it back in?
<squinty> !usb | NoCode
<ubottu> NoCode: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<silvian_> Have you tried using your mouse in a different computer to rule out possibily to rule out mouse hardware issues?
<squinty> also see pendrivelinux.com NoCode
<jayjo> It looks like the log files are the culprit, is there a convenience method to safely remove them?
<vortek> its a touchpad on a laptop no mouse
<squinty> vortek,  system settings -> mouse and touchpad -> touchpad ON
<Bashing-om> jayjo: One can manually remove the log files, but "logrotate" us supposed to be taking care of the logs .
<vortek> i cant click stuff
<squinty> vortek,  no mouse available for now?
<reisio> vortek: showoff
<vortek> ?? reisio
<vortek> well the pointer is there
<vortek> i just cant click stuff
<reisio> vortek: what'd you do between yesterday and now
<vortek> nothing
<squinty> jayjo:  bleachbit will remove log files and other un-need stuff (very similar to ccleaner if you know that app)
<vortek> i just re booted
<vortek> and siabled bluetooth
<vortek> disabled bluetooth i mean
<mikodo> I was reading on the linked page on Xubuntu Core. Suggestion. Does someone want to make a reference that the mini.iso will only install in BIOS Compatibility Mode (BIOS) no UEFI. There is no alternate installer anymore, so should a reference to the Ubuntu Server.iso be install if one wants to install in UEFI firmware. Links: http://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD http://www.ubuntu.com/downl
<mikodo> oad/server/install-ubuntu-server
<mikodo> Oops So sorry. I thought I was in #xubuntu
<emilsp> show me thy bots
<squinty> !ubottu | emilsp
<ubottu> emilsp: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<emilsp> thanks, squinty
<elosz> hello. What packet capture tool would you recommend besides wireshark? I also need info about packets like 'click event' , 'negotiating parameters' etc
<antoniodv> #linux
<guideX> I am trying to connect to my wpa wifi on my compaq v2000 but, I'm very bad with linux, can someone help me figure out why I cannot connect?
<guideX> with the latest lubuntu
<guideX> I know the device can connect, but with lubuntu it doesn't work
<guideX> or probably, I don't know how to set it up properly
<squinty> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<guideX> hrm ok
<Bray90820> Do PL scripts work on Ubuntu
<guideX> any other tips?
<guideX> I'm getting stuck with the page
<guideX> I've been at this problem for days actually
<wz_> hello, is there anyone?
<squinty> guideX,  have you worked your way through  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Commands   might be a good start
<iDeals> seeking some help on a broken mdadm array.  anyone around?
<truexfan81> ok i don't get it
<truexfan81> i've tried every combination of permissions that exists and i still get the same 403 forbidden error, is apache2 just broken on 14.04 server or something?
<BarnacleBob> truexfan81, it definitely is not broken on 14.04
<truexfan81> BarnacleBob: why does it complain in the logs about permissions then when any and all permissions that exist?
<truexfan81> with*
<truexfan81> i mean hell just to try to brute force it into working i gave it 777 that didn't even work
<BarnacleBob> well you definitely dont want to do that
<truexfan81> well that was part of trying all of them
<BarnacleBob> can you use the paste site to paste the ilne from the log file and a ls -l of the file
<truexfan81> its not just 1 file, its any and all files in the /home/www/ dir
<cplx> hi guys - named isn't starting when I type service named start or /etc/init.d/named - seems to be OK when I type named -u bind -f
<BarnacleBob> truexfan81, well paste one of them
<dotpixis> cplx: named?
<cplx> dotpixis: bind?
<dotpixis> cplx: what does it do?
<cplx> dotpixis: DNS server...service..?
<dotpixis> cplx: have you done all the debug steps?
<dotpixis> *standard debug
<cplx> dotpixis: named-checkconf shows nothing
<cplx> dotpixis: can't see f'all in logs
<dotpixis> cplx: are you running full server version, or desktop and vm?
<dotpixis> or desktop
<guideX> I can't figure out how to properly configure my wifi
<cplx> dotpixis: serverversion
<guideX> with the wifi radar, I can see the access points, but I cannot connect
<guideX> but likjely because I'm not good with linux, so maybe usually wouild be something simple
<dotpixis> cplx: what have you tried so far?
<cplx> dotpixis: permissions on rndc.key set to 640 and chown'd to root:bind... when it only runs when I type named -u bind -f makes me think it should be something simple im missing...
<cplx> dotpixis: haven't wanted to mess too much with it as probably cause more repurcussions..
<truexfan81> well would you look at that, i stop apache2 service install nginx, point it to /home/www/ start it...and it just works...
<truexfan81> apache2 definitely broken
<BarnacleBob> lol it definitely is not.  you just didn't want to take the time to understand the problem
<truexfan81> i been working on it for 4hours now, decided it was time to do something else
<truexfan81> oh and all that jsp stuff i was fighting with a couple weeks ago where i was thinking it was a tomcat config issue and never got to work...well now that i've switched to nginx that is magically working
<truexfan81> so yeah i think i will be apt-get removing apache2
<guideX> why is the wifi in lubuntu so complicated? Shouldn't the wifi just kind of work? I've been trying to set it up for so long
<truexfan81> naw nevermind i'm gonna leave apache2 on there just incase i need it, i've just removed it from update-rc.d
<xangua> ! Details | guideX: "doesn't work" is not a statement we can help you with
<ubottu> guideX: "doesn't work" is not a statement we can help you with: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<guideX> my wifi won't connect, or I'm unable to figure out the proper way to connect
<guideX> I'm not really sure what to do after iwlist scan
<truexfan81> lol
<guideX> I can see all the access points, but the connect command elludes me
<truexfan81> they should update that bot to suggest http://paste.ubuntu.com/ instead of pastebin.com
<andornaut> I can't seem to mount an overlay fs dir onto my homedir. Does overlayfs not work on ecryptfs mounted dirs?
<Ben64> truexfan81: the bot doesn't say pastebin.com
<truexfan81> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<truexfan81> hmm ok
<truexfan81> nevermind then
<Ben64> :)
<guideX> is there an easy way to connect to wifi on lubuntu
<guideX> I've been trying for days lol
<Ben64> guideX: you're going to need to give a lot more information in order to get help here
<guideX> Ben64: I'm on the latest lubuntu, I'm able to iwlist scan
<guideX> but I'm not really sure the correct way to connect after that
<lula> Hello! I have Ubuntu installed on a USB installed with the DD method. It unfortunately runs out of disk space when I do apt-get update & dist-upgrade. How can I expand the default FAT16 storage space?
<guideX> I can also see the wifi list in wifi radar
<guideX> but when I connect, it just tries forever
<Ben64> lula: can you explain the dd method
<Ben64> guideX: what version of lubuntu, what wireless card
<cplx> dotpixis: you still there man...?
<guideX> latest lubuntu and broadcom bcm4318
<guideX> lubuntu 15.10
<guideX> Ben64^
<Ben64> oh broadcom
<guideX> Ben64: but, I'm past the part where it doesn't work at all
<Ben64> good luck with that... at best it's finicky
<Ben64> i'd recommend a cheap usb wireless thing
<guideX> it is able to list access points, problem is, I'm an idiot when it comes to linux, maybe it's just a pebcak
<guideX> so maybe, I'm just not able to connect, because I don't know how, so where would you go next to connect?
<Ben64> the network manager
<guideX> so problem with the network manager, I'm not able to bring up a list of wifi
<guideX> so I try to create one manually
<guideX> but then how do you connect to it after you create?
<guideX> there's no connect button
<guideX> it says "wifi .. my wifi thingy last used never
<guideX> etc
<guideX> so how do I connect to that thihng
<Ben64> you need to have it list the networks
<guideX> Ben64: so there doesn't appear to be a "List networks" menu item or something
<Ben64> i'm not really familiar with lubuntu, but the ubuntu one you click the icon in the taskbar and all the networks should be visible there
<guideX> ahh ok, so my network manager isn't configured properly then
<Ben64> http://i.stack.imgur.com/KXYEu.png
<Ben64> like that, the TP-LINK one
<guideX> hrm, let me take a pic opf mine
<guideX> it doesn't have any netwroks
<NoCode> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu from the minimal ISO. After logging in with Cinnamon, I get random broken characters, pictures(from memory), then after a couple seconds, Cinnamon desktop shows up. What would do this, and how would I fix it?
<PeacefulP> so...ubuntu 12.04lts on EEPC..any tips on speeding things up..chromiuim seems to load slow as hell
<PeacefulP> or is it just the shitty netbook?
<guideX> Ben64: http://skywirenews.com/dd.jpg
<guideX> do you know how to list the wifi networks here?
<Ben64> device not managed
<guideX> oh hrm
<Ben64> you probably messed that up by trying manual stuff
<guideX> Ben64: well this device doesn't work with wifi with lubuntu out of the box
<xangua> PeacefulP: try Xubuntu or Lubuntu instead of Ubuntu
<guideX> so I had to do a lot of troubleshooting to get to this point
<Ben64> which is why i said get a usb wireless
<Ben64> broadcom is a pain
<guideX> Ben64: well thanks for the device not managed tip, that actually helps alot though
<guideX> I didn't know there was a problem there
<NoCode> After logging in, http://i.stack.imgur.com/wkvyz.jpg -- Looks like that for like 2-3 seconds, then the desktop appears.
<mssbrg> Hi all! Is there anywhere I can view the compilation flags for certain apt packages? In particular, I'm interested in python2.7 for precise.
<Ben64> NoCode: video card / video driver problem
<PeacefulP> xangua, is there anyway i can install that without having a usb stick..at work..on the machine now
<PeacefulP> anyone around?
<cplx> hi guys - named isn't starting when I type service named start or /etc/init.d/named - seems to be OK when I type named -u bind -f (under root user)
<Rave1> PeacefulP,  you should be able to install  the lxde or xfce meta package and reboot into that desktop at the login window
<joeb3_> cplx, check /var/log/syslog for any errors.
<PeacefulP> so Rave1 it would be like a dual boot then?
<Rave1> PeacefulP,  no you will just have option of other desktops within the same OS
<cplx> joeb3_: seems to be no logs anywhere for named/bind...
<joeb3_> cplx, open a terminal window.  tail -f /var/log/syslog.  Open another terminal window and start bind.
<PeacefulP> so Rave1 i can just d/w the lxde? meta package and install it using  ubuntu then reboot and bam
<PeacefulP> ?
<Rave1> PeacefulP,  honestly i dont have an ubuntu machine at the moment but  all debian based OS are similar and have many DE options check online fro Ubuntu specific methods
<Rave1> PeacefulP,  there may be the lxde meta package in ubuntu synaptic package manager that is what I would check first
<PeacefulP> so basically i would just be changing the GUI
<Rave1> yes
<Rave1> well there will be leftovers from the default install that you could purge later in most cases
<PeacefulP> i see
<PeacefulP> thanks ill have to check it out
<Rave1> but some may cause problems if removes and best left
<Rave1> removed<<
<PeacefulP> think itll be alot faster?
<PeacefulP> i only use this for irc and browsing really
<Rave1> I have mint mate on an old acer one probably about same spec it is fine for basic browsing
<Rave1> lxde would be better
<PeacefulP> cool
<Rave1> lubuntu on an SDcard running on an old eeepc 701   as well, it works  LOL
<PeacefulP> lol nice
<misha_> howdy people
<misha_> is there anybody alive?
<locksmith> So, to use a 80-wire wide IDE cable, it has to plug into a 80-wire wide plug, even though only 40 pins will be used, right? So does that mean that I can plug a 40-wire wide IDE cable into a hard drive that takes a 80-wire wide cable?
<misha_> I probably should get going
<misha_> see ya. TTL
<locksmith> or does it have to be an exact match?
<Maple> Hey do you guys know where I can find my camera??
<nedstark> its on the kitchen table under the newspaper
<Maple> When I plug it in with a USB it doesnt show anything. I know. Basic people cant figure out anything without a GUI but Im kinda stuck..
<joeb3_> Maple, turn on the camera when you plug it in...
<Maple> Thats what I did and nothing happened.
<Rave1> Maple,  lsusb in a terminal show your cam?
<Maple> idk. What is Suyin Corp.? if thats not it then no.
<Rave1> I have no idea what your camera is called
<Maple> It's a canon
<Maple> I dobt thats Suyin Corp.
<Rave1> never know lol
<Maple> Ok its not there.
<Maple> But its plugged in
<Rave1> Maple,   check for bad cable  bad usb port first
<Maple> I know my cables are good and so are my ports~
<Maple> NVM I had to set it to look through pictures. I remember..
<Rave1> check for  set up on how usb devices are treated when plugged in
<Maple> Thnx anyways!!  haha I remember the IT training videos I watched not too long ago go through similar steps but I got it now!
<Rave1> ok good
<Maple> See yaaaz
<shirovski> hello everyone :D I'm running elementaryOS and can't seem to get nautilus to run as default
<shirovski> anyone there free to help :D
<senpai> so i screwed up.. http://i.imgur.com/bDsXpK4.png
<senpai> someone installed zsh in a shell, but its super ugly, so i "sudo remove zsh" like a dumbass. and now, i can't su - thisshell
<senpai> how do i manage to get back in it?
<BarnacleBob> senpai,
<BarnacleBob> senpai, sudo nano /etc/passwd
<BarnacleBob> change the mentions of zsh to sh or bash or whatever shell you want
<senpai> ok
<senpai> seb@freenode:~$ su - stats
<senpai> Password:
<senpai> Cannot execute /usr/bin/bash: No such file or directory
<senpai> seb@freenode:~$
<BarnacleBob> type which bash
<BarnacleBob> i think its /bin/bash
<BarnacleBob> not /usr/bin/bash
<Revian1> it is in /bin
<senpai> oh, it worked
<senpai> ty
<cplx> hi guys - named isn't starting when I type service named start or /etc/init.d/named - seems to be OK when I type named -u bind -f (under root user)
<hulkbuster> hi
<iDeals> any mdadm/raid experts out there?
<ropo> how do i install steam on ubuntu?
<youBobo> ropo: sudo apt-get install steam
<herman_> hi everybody, where can I find any info available on how to run windows software?
<Revian1> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cplx> hi guys - named isn't starting when I type service named start or /etc/init.d/named - seems to be OK when I type named -u bind -f (under root user)
<herman_> thank you
<guideX> my wifi is WORKING!
<guideX> I fixed the network manager
<guideX> and it works now
<c|oneman> is there a remote desktop solution that is as fast as OSX's native VNC
<c|oneman> for linux
<guideX> I like team viewer
<Betacommand> anyone know why I would be getting http://pastebin.com/aC0BFgvv errors while trying to update?
<Revian1> Betacommand: That package url is invalid, no package there.. hence the 404
<Betacommand> Revian1: why would ubuntu think there is?
<Revian1> Betacommand: have a look: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ntp/
<Revian1> there's 14.04.5 and 14.04.8, no 14.04.6
<Revian1> Betacommand: was this after a sudo apt-get update?
<Betacommand> Revian1: yeah, but looks like I had a repo that died
<high_warm> Hi, i am on dell xps 13 9343 with 14.04 3. I see some comments that new kernel will solve a lot of questions. My question is how can I move to 14.04 4 with the kernel 4.2. I do not want to compile by myself, so I hope to just upgrade to 14.04 4 directly. How can I do that?
<cplx> hi guys - named isn't starting when I type service named start or /etc/init.d/named - seems to be OK when I type named -u bind -f (under root user)
<carlo> hi
<Guest19905> awts
<Ardan> cplx, check on db
<cplx> Ardan: db? :s
<azure_> hello i am using xorg radeon and light dm isnt showing in the right resolution. It works fine with the fglrx drivers but i know i dont need them and everything else is fine but the log on screen. how do i fix that? also i have two monitors
<htrejhhh> hi, i have two disks, 1 for ubuntu and 1 for windows 10, whatever i do windows 10 installs uefi on the ubuntu disk, not really a problem, but when choosing ubuntu uefi to boot it boots up my windows os
<htrejhhh> isn't it possible to have windows 10 and ubuntu uefi entries on the same uefi partition?
<user___> Hi , I have this question in my homework and I cannot understand the question well , the question is : What type of system will be the best for Web applications and why?
<useer> Hi , I have this question in my homework and I cannot understand the question well , the question is : What type of system will be the best for Web applications and why?
<useer>   If I answered Gnu/linux distributions server , it will be right answer , and If I answered openbsd or freebsd for windows server , I don't know what is the best answer
<useer> ?
<useer> ?
<faddat> Hi, does anyone have the slightest clue how to use ubuntu xenial on GCE?
<useer> Hi , I have this question in my homework and I cannot understand the question well , the question is : What type of system will be the best for Web applications and why?
<useer> If I answered Gnu/linux distributions server , it will be right answer , and If I answered openbsd or freebsd for windows server , I don't know what is the best answer
<useer> ?
<useer> come on come oncome oncome oncome oncome on come on
<useer> .........................................................................
<useer> .......................................................................................................
<useer> ...................................................................................
<useer> ...........................................................................
<baizon> useer: please stop spamming
<faddat> yes for real
<faddat> what do you need to know?
<faddat> Oh
<faddat> Ummmm that is an opinion question useer
<faddat> People in here could go on all day about that question.  I'm an admin, and I couldn't tell you which is best
<faddat> Anyone who did tell you, would be lying to you.
<faddat> You should write that as the answer, and include a screed about what a ridiculous question that it
<useer> faddat that means it any answer be true , Is not it ?
<faddat> Well, I would write "this question has no answer."
<faddat> if I were you.
<useer> faddat ok , thank you I think you are right
<Ardan> cplx, check /etc/bind/named.conf
<azizLIGHT> i got some errors when i did sudo apt-get update: http://paste.linux.chat/view/b2c240e8
<azizLIGHT> does anyone know how to fix this
<tgm4883> faddat: I would bet that the correct answer for that question is in the why part
<azizLIGHT> well anything can be good/bad for web aplications depending on how its configured
<useer> faddat I think you mean the answer will be : this question has no specific answer it depends on your needs and your goals .
<useer> ok I got it
<useer> faddat have a nice day , Thank you so much
<azizLIGHT> anyone wanna look at my pastebin
<alikilaij> azizLIGHT: Did you look at this yet? http://askubuntu.com/questions/13065/how-do-i-fix-the-gpg-error-no-pubkey
<azizLIGHT> no, let me check it
<azizLIGHT> oh no i sitll got the error
<Ardan> azizLIGHT, sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com thekey
<Ardan> azizLIGHT, sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com A040830F7FAC5991
<Ardan> azizLIGHT, sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<azizLIGHT> i did the firest one: http://paste.linux.chat/view/00d99d52
<azizLIGHT> not sure what it means because it says 1: unchanged
<azizLIGHT> hmm
<azizLIGHT> Ardan: is this applicable to me : http://elementaryos.stackexchange.com/questions/96/how-to-fix-gpg-keyblock-resource-etc-apt-trusted-gpg-d-key-gpg-resource-l
<ubuntu-mate> hi everyone
<ubuntu-mate_> hi
<ubu> hi
<azizLIGHT> Ardan: it worked!
<MotoMac> I am running this command: wget -O - https://nightly.odoo.com/odoo.key | apt-key add - and I get this in return: Cannot write to ‘-’ (Success).
<MotoMac> this use to be a bug in 1.14, but I am on 1.15
<omenius> I just had enough with windows
<omenius> I want to install Ubuntu with KDE DE, I'm just wondering that is there particular reson to install Kubuntu instead of install ubuntu, remove unity and install KDE?
<omenius> I'm choosing ubuntu only because it's so well supported and I would like to not lose a drop of that support by installing Kubuntu
<xangua> omenius: Ubuntu is Kubuntu is Ubuntu
<omenius> okay, so it's best to go with kubuntu then, ty for answering :)
 * ropo dayummmnsss
<NoCode> Is MATE needed to run Cinnamon?
<prophet86> anyone there who can help me mount my second drive?
<omenius> prophet86: try gparted
<xangua> NoCode: no
<s2> ....
<NoCode> hrm, I wonder what MATE uninstalls that won't allow me to boot into Cinnamon. Won't allow me to log in.
<NoCode> I just uninstalled MATE, restarted. Couldn't log in, so I had to open up a tty and install mate again for my desktop to work.
<NoCode> maybe GDM
<cargocult> is there a command or a text file where I can change the setting "Require my password when waking from suspend"
<heathcliff_> hey
<AbbieHoffman> hi, every time I try to run the command   sh install.SH   I get the error -> "Can't find config.sh." does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<cargocult> AbbieHoffman, where did you get install.SH from?
<ranier> hello?
<ranier> someone here?
<AbbieHoffman> cargocult: it's in a unziped tar ball package in a directory for the program gtk-gnutella
<Xcloud> ranier, yes there is.
<cargocult> AbbieHoffman, then you'd better ask where people talk about gtk-gnutella
<ranier> can you help me with problem in audio?
<AbbieHoffman> cargocult: it's also in a directory on my desktop could that be the problem?
<AbbieHoffman> well it sounds like more of a linux issue than a gtk-gnutella issue
<cargocult> AbbieHoffman, don't know where it expects config.sh to be and where to get it from
<ranier> my audio produces a noise
<AbbieHoffman> ok
<ranier> in win worklys perfectly, but in any linux distro produces a noite
<ranier> noise*
<azizLIGHT> not sure why but ubuntu keeps thinking my mouse battery is dead?
<django_> how can i check disc for defects
<seawolf57> hi, it's 3:39 a.m. here in Wooster OH is there anyone I can chat with there?
<seawolf57> we could do Google hangouts if anyone wanted
<seawolf57> hi nthfloor, where are you tonight?
<baizon> !offtopic | seawolf57
<ubottu> seawolf57: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cargocult> django_, with smartmontools
<seawolf57> have you seen there's a good distro of Manjaro's of a cool new Linux with an Apple like dock and many features?
<seawolf57> cargocult... your name... you know!
<cargocult> seawolf57, what's wrong with my name? you mean nick?
<seawolf57> hello all
<seawolf57> no, cargocult, I meant that it is a very cool, very knowledgeable name to have
<seawolf57> nick? As in "Nukala" Nick, do you know him?
<seawolf57> he was my psychiatrist for 28 years
<seawolf57> are you there, Dr. Nick
<seawolf57> He kind of blew it though, I had a normal CAT scan (not mental) 15 years ago, I am just a medium and autistic
<seawolf57> well hello "Vbotka" lol
<rudrax42> hi all
<rudrax42> any one sugest me best irc client for android mobile please
<CookieM> yaaic, aicia, atomic
<rudrax42> which one is best ?
<geirha> !best
<SusWombat> Hey
<SusWombat> Is it possible to get independent workspaces in unity?
<baizon> SusWombat: yes, https://askubuntu.com/questions/260510/how-do-i-turn-on-workspaces-why-do-i-only-have-one-workspace
<rudrax42> @geirah best irc for android
<SusWombat> baizon: but dows every monitor then has its own set of workspaces?
<ducasse> SusWombat: no. That would violate the EWMH. Only a few WM's do that, like i3, awesome and Enlightenment.
<baizon> SusWombat: https://askubuntu.com/questions/21711/multiple-monitors-multiple-workspaces
<SusWombat> ducasse: gnome 3 does also
<drayne> how to i play media using cmus on ubuntu?
<Folatt> I have problems with my wireless, can anyone help me with it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2313931
<drayne> q
<ducasse> SusWombat: I didn't know that, never used it.
<auronandace> drayne: when  you've opened cmus press 5 to go to the browser view
<drayne> ok auronandace, thanks
<auronandace> drayne: then navigate to where your files are
<drayne> it worked thanks
<auronandace> drayne: you are welcome
<hey> hey folks
<hey> when I issue update I get  cannot copy extracted data for './boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-60-generic' to '/boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-60-generic.dpkg-new': failed to write (No space left on device)
<hey> yet there are 100 gb free and moree
<Guest95676> Guest95676: any idea+
<gaurav2> hi
<gaurav2> hi
<Amm0n> Guest95676, i don't think you got a 100GB /boot. Did you check with "df -h"?
<aaagaurav> hi all
<diamondsword> hello. I want to upgrade xfce version from 4.10 to 4.12 I think to follow this guide: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rhiy5lq9HYw but after installing xfce 4.12, he doesn't have the stuff comes with 4.12 like new whisker menu, new dock, new brightness/volume controls. only now he has xfce version 4.12 when "about xfce" clicked. how can I get the real xfce 4.12 shown here http://www.xfce.org/about/tour ?
<bq_> tar error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15155109/
<bq_> i did 'sudo'
<bq_> the file system is not read-only. i can write into it.
<cfhowlett> diamondsword, xfce is only ONE of the packages you need for the full experience.  try this: apt-get -s install xfce4* | pastebinit
<bq_> any hint?
<baizon> bq_: virtual machine?
<diamondsword> cfhowlett: I'm already using xfce desktop, just I want to upgrade to version 4.12 with correct instructions.
<cfhowlett> diamondsword, actually forget my my suggestion
<bq_> baizon: yes i did this in vm
<bq_> baizon: any problem with vm?
<baizon> bq_: "Ok after a bit more in-depth googling found that this is a VirtualBox issue, not a Ubuntu problem. The shared folders are protected from this activity. I don't know how/why it worked the first time round but it is a known bug. I created a project outside of the shared folder with no problems. Thanks for the input Dougal."
<cfhowlett> diamondsword, "correct" method is to wait for it to hit the repos.  next best method is the one shown, install the ppa.  Not supported by ubuntu however.
<cfhowlett> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<baizon> bq_: http://www.ahtik.com/blog/fixing-your-virtualbox-shared-folder-symlink-error/
<nirvana> yosh
<nirvana> any1
<aaagaurav> hi any one can please help me
<AirBerlin> Hey people
<aq2> Hi
<ducasse> diamondsword: if you want Xfce 4.12, then upgrade to 15.10.
<aq2> Is it not possible to just install the new xfce in an older version? maybe editing sources.list for that?
<ducasse> aq2: you would need to use a ppa.
<cfhowlett> aq2, ppa, already suggested but still unsupported here
<aq2> Ok
<AirBerlin> HEY
<cfhowlett> AirBerlin, no need to shout
<AirBerlin> have a question....
<AirBerlin> I just installed ubuntu 14.04...
<cfhowlett> !ask | AirBerlin,
<ubottu> AirBerlin,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AirBerlin> I runs quite well but... I am not 100 % satisfied
<aq2> Yes?
<AirBerlin> So i think about switching back to W10
<AirBerlin> Does 16.04 contain something great feature?
<aq2> What exactly you are not happy with?
<aq2> You can change ubuntu to look like windows 10 if you want
<AirBerlin> well not sure, I can't really say but
<cfhowlett> AirBerlin, we only support ubuntu here.  and 16.04 is not even in BETA testing yet, so what were you expecting
<AirBerlin> I have a win 10 licence.. :(
<aq2> In Linux you decide what your desktop looks like, not Microsoft.
<gid3on> g'day. I have a multitude of mac.dmg files I want to convert to .iso. Is there any too which will let me do that with batch-setup? (I am not really so confident with terminal yet ;-)
<gid3on> too > tool
<elky> aaagaurav: you haven't asked your question so nobody could possibly know how to help you. What issue are you having?
<aq2> gid3on: http://askubuntu.com/questions/477290/can-i-convert-a-dmg-file-to-iso-in-terminal
<gid3on> aq2: thanks!
<aq2> first result on google.
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | discussion of ubuntu 16.04 goes to the other channel
<ubottu> discussion of ubuntu 16.04 goes to the other channel: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<AirBerlin> Ok so what you do
<AirBerlin> Using win 10 o ubuntu 14.04 at my position?
<cfhowlett> AirBerlin, your machine, your choice.  not our choice.
<cfhowlett> but you could have both
<soupnanodesukar> What are they going to name ubuntu after we reach z? Makes of cars?
<aq2> Its possible to install Windows after Linux
<aq2> you just need to reinstall grub
<cfhowlett> soupnanodesukar, wait and find out like the rest of us.
<gid3on> aq2: Oh, I saw that one already. This procedure would mean I have to go through every single dmg-file. I was kinda hoping for a batch tool that would allow me to simply execute once and then all files get converted
<ducasse> gid3on: use a for loop
<aq2> gid3on: Move all dmg's to a folder and run dmg2img /path/to/folder/*.dmg
<aq2> For moving them around i think you'll need a loop, im not sure though
<soupnanodesukar> gid3on: if you go for a shortlist, your shell script will look like this: [SHORTLIST=`ls *.dmg`] [for FILE in read -r; do] [insert code here] [done <<<"$SHORTLIST"]
<aq2> This tutorial also converts the img file to iso instead of just renaming it http://dailytechnologiesupdate.blogspot.fi/2011/11/converting-dmg-to-iso-file-in-ubuntu.html
<Guest95676>   folks how I can resize boot from terminal-
<soupnanodesukar> *shortlist > for loop
<cfhowlett> Guest95676, details.  you mean resize the partition??
<bq_> baizon: problem persists
<VarunAgw> Does anyone know a guide on Systemd/Upstart/SystemV and what else there are?
<Guest95676> cfhowlett:  yes to make space for new kernels
<Guest95676> by default boot is 200mb here now I see more is required
<soupnanodesukar> Guest95676: have a look at sfdisk.
<cfhowlett> Guest95676, you intend to resize rather than clean out old kernels??
<VarunAgw> btw what they are called collectively (startup manager?)
<Guest95676> cfhowlett: both
<cfhowlett> :)
<aq2> Guest95676: I would boot from a live dvd/usb and do that with gparted.
<cfhowlett> Guest95676, this ^^^^
<Guest95676> aq2 yes however I havent got usb stick handy
<Guest95676> ....
<Guest95676> ok how I can clean old kernels perhaps this will do atm
<cfhowlett> Guest95676, repartitioning a booted and live system will kill it
<EriC^^> does anybody know what happens after a release upgrade downloads all packages and starts unpacking? my pc froze mid-upgrade and i had a bunch of iU status packages so i ran dpkg-configure -a and it's booting but i have no sound though, i wonder what the steps after unpacking it does
<aq2> Guest95676: Then you'll have to wait. You can't resize a partition that's being used.
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get autoremove MIGHT help, Guest95676
<aq2> Didn't he say that he needs more space to /boot partition, not / partition?
<Amm0n> Guest95676, if you use grub2 you could try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples
<AirBerlin> Hilfe bitte
<cfhowlett> !de | AirBerlin
<ubottu> AirBerlin: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<aq2> Amm0n: good idea
<Guest95676> sudo apt-get autoremove -f also gives disk full error
<Guest95676> .d
<aq2> Guest95676: sudo apt-get clean
<EriC^^> Guest95676: delete the files manually
<EriC^^> from /boot
<EriC^^> then apt-get purge the packages
<cfhowlett> Guest95676, http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-uninstall-the-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<ducasse> Guest95676: look in /boot for old kernels, then remove the packages with dpkg -r.
<EriC^^> nobody knows about do-release-upgrade?
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, eh??
<EriC^^> what it does after it unpacks the new packages it downloaded?
<aq2> installs them with dpkg?
<EriC^^> aq2: well duh :P
<Guest95676> ducasse: http://pastebin.com/zL0gZRaG
<EriC^^> but any other steps?
<aq2> the basic apt-get [dist-]upgrade just downloads and installs packages
<bq_> baizon: the problem still exists
<EriC^^> yeah i mean the do-release-upgrade
<aq2> I don't know about it though
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, did you upgrade or did you merely udpate??   NOT the same
<EriC^^> my pc froze mid upgrade, and i chrooted and found a list of iU (unpacked) status packages, so dpkg-configure -a fixed that and it boots but i dont have any sound
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: do-release-upgrade
<Guest95676> cfhowlett: which files are actual kernel files+
<bq_> baizon: but it works with non-shared folder.
<Guest95676>  vmlinuz-3.16.0-30-generic
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, then I would not trust that system.  get the .iso, make a usb and clean install.  Let me pre-empt the complaint "but I don't WANNA rebuild my system!"  as it stands your system is untrustworthy.  reinstalling is the saner and easier option.
<ducasse> Guest95676: then use dpkg -r to remove the older kernel packages. They're called linux-image-generic_version. Just type 'dpkg -r linux-image-generic' and use TAB expansion.
<bq_> baizon: but i want to install at shared-folder instead.
<EriC^^> Guest95676: that's the kernel, you want to delete initrd files which are bigger in size
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: i know, i want to use 16.04, and it was the plan initially
<EriC^^> so i'll probably fresh install in a few weeks time
<cfhowlett> thank you for volunteering to alpha test for us, EriC^^
<EriC^^> lol not really
<cfhowlett> YES really.  16.04 is not even at beta yet.  what did you expect?
<EriC^^> it comes out in a few weeks
<Guest95676> ducasse: there are no such files
<EriC^^> i upgraded to 15.10 cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, from ___ to ___ ?
<Guest95676> EriC^^: so simply delete them and thats it
<Guest95676> ?
<EriC^^> 14.04 to 15.10 , sudo do-release-upgrade does that
<EriC^^> Guest95676: delete the old initrd's then run sudo apt-get purge linux-image-....-generic for those kernels
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, wait, you're saying that it went directly from 14.04 > 15.10??
<gid3on> aq2: Thanks!!!
<EriC^^> it'll take care of the rest
<aq2> gid3on: You're welcome.
<cfhowlett> NOT 14.04 > 14.10 > 15.04 > 15.10??
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: yeah, that's the normal path right now
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: yes, yes,...
<cfhowlett> OK .... still wouldn't trust a half-way installed/configured box though
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: i removed the hdmi cable from the laptop while it was upgrading, and it put a splash screen and just froze
<cfhowlett> ouch
<ducasse> Guest95676: try 'sudo dpkg -r linux-image-generic_3.16.0.30'
<fotang> good morning. as root I type "e2fsck /dev/loop0p2" (without the quotation marks), and get error: e2fsck: Operation not permitted while trying to open /dev/loop0p2\nYou must have r/w access to the filesystem or be root. Any ideas?
<EriC^^> if somebody has experience with do-release-upgrade , it might be pretty all done, just a sound issue with the kernel and my laptop
<fotang> root appears to have r/w access: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 259, 1 Feb 21 11:46 /dev/loop0p2
<cfhowlett> fotang, this is on what version of ubuntu??
<EriC^^> the rest works fine after dpkg-configure -a (it basically had all the packages it downloaded unpacked and just needed to configure them
<Guest95676> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove linux-image-generic_3.16.0-30-generic which isn't installed
<fotang> VERSION="15.04 (Vivid Vervet)"
<cfhowlett> !15.04 | fotang
<ubottu> fotang: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<mave_> Hey ppl! Does 16.04 have the latest intel graphics divers onboard with skylake support. Or do they still be updated by hand with the recently released updater?
<cfhowlett> no longer supported.  install a supported version for help
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | mave_
<ubottu> mave_: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ducasse> Guest95676:
<mave_> i know cfhowlett. but that doesn;t anser my question :>
<k1l_> mave_: the intel driver comes in/with the kernel. so with the newer kernel there are newer drivers
<mave_> ahh
<mave_> thanks for your answer
<Guest95676> ducasse: perhaps deleting initrd files removed old kernels
<cfhowlett> Guest95676, I add a * to purge all the associated files, e.g. sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic*
<aaagaurav> how to change bcast address in ubuntu 15.10
<aaagaurav> when i setup manually ethernet ip subnet and dns ip its change in broadcast addtess so i cant open companwy's website
<Multbrelch> I try to telnet a Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop. Telnetd and xinetd are installed." nmap -p  IPaddress" shows that "23/tcp closed telnet". What shall I do?
<ducasse> Guest95676: the packages should still be registered in the dpkg database if you just deleted the files manually, and the initrd might get regenerated. use 'dpkg -l | grep linux-image-generic' to see what kernels are registered as installed.
<Guest95676> yes seems like that is happening
<raksh93> hi i am running wily and the network icon at the top suddenly disappeared. any suggestions?
<raksh93> this i what i get on running nm-applet in the terminal http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15155496/
<aq2> raksh93: How about this: sudo service network-manager start
<Guest95676> ducasse: ok it worked kernel 51 .d
<Guest95676> lol
<Guest95676> ty
<aq2> raksh93: This might be helpful also http://askubuntu.com/questions/507310/network-manager-icon-disappeared-14-04
<Multbrelch> How can I open a port, e.g., port 23 for telnet? (Ubuntu Desktop 14.04, telnetd and xinetd are installed)
<EriC^^> Multbrelch: why use telnet over ssh?
<aq2> Multbrelch: Maybe you need to allow that through the firewall first? sudo ufw allow yourportnumber
<Multbrelch> aq2, ufw is not active
<aq2> Then thats not the problem
<Multbrelch> EriC^^, I must use telnet cause I connect the Ubuntu computer with an old SUN
<Multbrelch> old SUN (from the 1990s) does not have ssh
<EriC^^> Multbrelch: check the config of telnetd
<EriC^^> and check that it's running right now
<Multbrelch> where is the config?, EriC^^
<akik> Multbrelch: try http://sunfreeware.com/introduction.html
<EriC^^> the package name is telnetd ?
<Multbrelch> yes
<EriC^^> try man telnetd , or man telnet it'l probably say
<raksh93> aq2: thanks i'll try that
<aq2> You're welcome, the link has a bunch of other suggestions too.
<aq2> I looked into this when i installed ubuntu from mini.iso
<Multbrelch> thx akik this will be done later, but first telnet
<aq2> had some trouble with the applets
<EriC^^> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sad> Hello
<Multbrelch> EriC^^, must telnetd appear as a process, so can I see it as telnetd in "ps -el"?
<r00ter> sad: hi
<EriC^^> Multbrelch: yeah maybe, or try service --status-all
<Guest95676> 1 more question I have installed cups and it shows HP Deskjet 2050 J510 series detected however when I send page to printer it yet to print it
<CurvedFang> I'm having an issue with booting into the BIOS after installing Lubuntu in Legacy Boot. Everything works okay but I am no longer able to access the BIOS. Upon boot, a white line that seems to be loading something comes up, and when I press f2 garbled white text comes up and I am unable to select anything. After, it just resumes booting and ends up at the login screen.
<CurvedFang> I would appreciate some help.
<aq2> CurvedFang: Is F2 the key you would use to get to bios? What if you tap it before the white line thing appears?
<Multbrelch> EriC^^, it's funny, there is "[+] xinetd" but no " telnetd"
<omenius> how does aptitude differ from apt-get in short words?
<EriC^^> Multbrelch: which package did you use to install telnetd?
<Multbrelch> telnetd
<Multbrelch> and xinetd
<Multbrelch> via sudo apt-get install
<CurvedFang> aq2: Same thing would happen. It comes up instantaneously
<ducasse> omenius: aptitude is more complex, has extensive search facilities, and uses different logic for dependency resolution
<aq2> CurvedFang: That's weird, if you make a bootable cd can you boot from it? Most computers boot from cd by default.
<CurvedFang> I don't have a CD Drive.
<CurvedFang> XD
<EriC^^> Multbrelch: try sudo service telnet restart
<omenius> thanks for great answer :)
<EriC^^> Multbrelch: which ubuntu do you have?
<aq2> omenius: aptitude is translated better so you may prefer it if english is not your native language. They handle things so use one or the other, not a mixture of both.
<Multbrelch> 14.04 64Bit
<CurvedFang> aq2 Laptop didn't come with one
<aq2> handle things differently
<aq2> CurvedFang: then i dont know how to help :(
<daum_>  #kubuntu
<akik> Multbrelch: if you have telnet under xinetd, the port will be shown under xinetd process when you do "netstat -tulpan"
<daum_> oops
<CurvedFang> I just need to know how I can access the BIOS :P
<CurvedFang> Then I can boot from USB :D
<Multbrelch> akik, right, but port 23 is not listed
<Multbrelch> EriC^^, sudo service telnet restart => "telnet: unrecognized service"
<akik> Multbrelch: there's a disable keyword used in xinetd. maybe it's disabled by default. look into /etc/xinetd.d
<Multbrelch> mom
<Multbrelch> akik, in this directory there are: chargen, daytime, discard, echo and time. Where to search?
<CurvedFang> aq2 I'mma try hitting f12 instead, see what happens :o brb
<aq2> Ok
<akik> Multbrelch: ok so telnetd is not running from xinetd
<Multbrelch> aha
<raksh93> aq2: thanks that worked. apparently i just needed to restart network manager
<aq2> raksh93: The sudo service start thing lasts over reboot
<aq2> so the service will be started when you start your computer
<Multbrelch> must I put something into this directory, akik ?
<akik> Multbrelch: look into /etc/init.d if the init script is there
<Multbrelch> akik, there is no file 'init' but 'xinetd'
<akik> Multbrelch: how about telnetd ?
<Multbrelch> nothing, akik
<akik> Multbrelch: dpkg -L telnetd
<raksh93> aq2: ok
<Multbrelch> akik, yes there are some paths ...
<akik> Multbrelch: it could be that telnetd is so discouraged that you need to work a lot to enable it :)
<Multbrelch> omg
<Multbrelch> so ...
<Multbrelch> akik, in the internet it reads easy to deal with, just install telnetd and xinetd ...
<Amr1000> Hi
<akik> Multbrelch: pastebin the "dpkg -L telnetd"
<Multbrelch> akik, oh the systel is not in the internet ... so typing, mom
<Multbrelch> there is /usr/share with /doc and /man
<akik> Multbrelch: if you want to have telnetd under xinetd, there needs to be a configuration file for it in /etc/xinetd.d
<Multbrelch> /usr/sbin, /usr/sbin /usr/sbin/in.telnetd
<Multbrelch> okay
<akik> Multbrelch: did you install both packages at the same time? xinetd and telnetd
<Multbrelch> yes
<omenius> does someone remember internet config file from top of the head? The one where you put ip configs
<omenius> *location of the file
<Multbrelch> akik, shall I deinstall both and install only telnetd?
<PerfecT18168> q
<mcphail> omenius: networkmanager is used by default. If you don't want to use that, then you can use /etc/network/interfaces
<PerfecT18168> hello!
<akik> Multbrelch: there are guides available to create the configuration file for xinetd
<Amr1000> Hi
<omenius> ty. You actually get good answers in this channel. You guys rock
<akik> Multbrelch: for example here http://ubuntuguide.net/install-and-enable-telnet-server-in-ubuntu-linux
<akik> step 5.
<Multbrelch> okay, I know this page but couldn't find xinetd.conf
<Multbrelch> I will see
<akik> Multbrelch: the file you need it /etc/xinetd.d/telnet
<Multbrelch> aha, I need to manually create it?
<Multbrelch> or is it xinetd?
<akik> Multbrelch: yes you need it if you want to run telnetd from xinetd
<Multbrelch> okay
<Multbrelch> And what about deinstalling both and re-install of only telnetd?
<akik> Multbrelch: i don't see the reason for uninstalling. it's just missing the config file
<Multbrelch> akik, you mean 2 config files ...
<Multbrelch> /etc/xinetd.d/telnet and /etc/xinetd.conf
<akik> Multbrelch: ok maybe it's better to reinstall both :)
<akik> something's borked
<Multbrelch> k, thx for all !
<xbox> sup
<xbox> anyone active here
<cfhowlett> !ask | xbox
<ubottu> xbox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bq_> which bash or terminal has a feature where you can open the file by clicking the name
<bq_> ?
<k1l_> bq_: that is called gui file manager :)
<bq_> cursor based
<drac0> hi
<Guest58802> i have sound issue can some1 help me fix it?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Guest58802
<ubottu> Guest58802: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest58802> ok ;]
<aq2> Guest58802: What kind of issue?
<aq2> What exactly is not working like you expected?
<Guest58802> i have instaled newest distro of ubuntu mate, im using usb sound card MAYA U5
<Guest58802> sometimes when i stop using sound - like turning off video on youtube, i cant get sound back
<aq2> Click the sound indicator, there's sound settings. Is anything muted?
<Guest58802> for example yesterday i was listening to spotify for like 3h then when i turned it of and wanted to play movie with VLC - there was no sound
<Guest58802> nothing was muted, when i wanted to test speakers from my output - no sound
<KeyboardNotFound> How to disable bluetooth on system startup?
<MonkeyDust> KeyboardNotFound  blueman can do a lot
<aq2> Guest58802: My sound testing doesn't work either but VLC and Spotify work.
<MonkeyDust> !info blueman
<ubottu> blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1635 kB, installed size 4829 kB
<aq2> I'm on ubuntu mate 14.04
<KeyboardNotFound> MonkeyDust, there's no option to disable it, also when I disable with right click, on next restart it's automatically started
<Guest58802> when i typed pactl list sinks short i had respond with maya u5 running - but still no sound in speakrs
<Drac0666> Guys, any advices?
<MonkeyDust> KeyboardNotFound  try   sudo service bluetooth stop
<Amr1000> Hello
<synthor> mornin. i upgraded my hwe stack on my 14.04.4 machine. the 4.2 had to be installed by hand, but now i'm on 4.2. but still on mesa 1.17.1 not on 1.17.2 like mentioned in the wiki. is that related on running xfce and not ubuntu-desktop?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<synthor> with apt-cache depends packagename
<synthor> i can see, that xfce relates on xorg and xorg on mesa. kk
<MonkeyDust> synthor  what's the difference?
<synthor> new kernel, drivers, xorg, mesa, umm forgot sth? :D
<synthor> lts kernel
<synthor> no bleeding edge
<k1l_> synthor: if you "just" update a 14.04 to 14.04.4 there is no change in kernel or xorg stack. only on a new install of 14.04.4 iso that new stacks are used.
<k1l_> !hwe | synthor
<ubottu> synthor: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l_> synthor: this lists the packages you need to install for kernel and xorg stack
<synthor> thx
<synthor> that was exactly what i read before
<k1l_> synthor: (background is: most people using a stable release dont want their kernel and xorg upgraded automatically because that could break stuff. )
<synthor> i know the install images are updated, but i saw that i still was on the old 3.19 kernel with my 14.04.4 install. so i wanted to upgrade the kernel, xorg, mesa
<k1l_> synthor: that page lists exactly what you need to install.
<synthor> oi
<synthor> thought it's the same article i read. wasn't... o.O
<synthor> i read this german one https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks/
<synthor> -.-
<synthor> thx k1l_ !
<synthor> coffee anyone? lol
<Distinct> hi synthor
<k1l_> synthor: that german page lists the same, its just not udpated to wily .
<synthor> <Distinct> hi synthor
<synthor> hi
<synthor> the german article is mixed with 12.04/14.04...but for 14.04 they say you have to run sudo apt-get -s install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-vivid libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-vivid
<k1l_> synthor: excahnge all vivid with wily
<synthor> there's my error. lol wily is 15.10?
<synthor> all those names
<k1l_> synthor: yes.
<synthor> letme upgrade to wily's hwe then ^^
<synthor> brb
<synthor> switched to notebook..
<cfhowlett> before I jump to #ubuntu-es, can any bilingual readers help?  I have an email from a spanish speaking ubuntu user I need translated.
<synthor> thx again k1l_
<synthor> worked like a charm
<synthor> wouldn't be linux if not :D
<synthor> wow, the desktop feels much faster now :)
<win32> =D
<juandy> hola
<juandy> soy nuevo
<juandy> hay alguien?
<cfhowlett> english only here juandy
<k1l_> !es | juandy
<ubottu> juandy: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<juandy> ok
<heyy> hey hey'
<cfhowlett> juandy, may I PM you??
<heyy> for some reason when I add languages and short cut keys
<heyy> its yet to work
<heyy> I wonder what else must be done to fix it
<heyy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1218322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1218322 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Can't set keyboard layout change to alt+shift, ctrl+shift, etc." [High,Triaged]
<marko> hi
<marko> hi!
<aq2> Hi marko
<Dantey> where can i find the conf file for the KDE network manager plugin OpenVPN?
<Dantey> there is no config in /etc/openvpn
<Dantey> seems the network manager stores the infos on a different place
<MonkeyDust> Dantey  in a teminal, use 'locate' to, well, locate files
<Dantey> i don know the exact name of the conf file
<Dantey> dont
<captainpicard> why are all the ubuntu mirrors broken?
<k1l_> captainpicard: are they? they work for other users. what is the real issue?
<BluesKaj> Dantey, install network-manager-openvpn
<captainpicard> k1l_: using the xubuntu mini installer. it found my network, got an ip address succesfully, asked me to choose a mirror. every one i try to pick, it says bad mirror
<MonkeyDust> captainpicard  in which country are you
<k1l_> captainpicard: using a proxy or firewall on your network?
<captainpicard> US
<captainpicard> no. plus ive used this mini installer before, about a year ago, without any issues. same network.
<BluesKaj> Dantey, after installing it then restart network-manager
<Dantey> BluesKaj i got it installed
<captainpicard> us.archive.ubuntu.com is what i'm selecting
<Dantey> but i can find the config file for this openvpn plugin
<Dantey> cant
<BluesKaj> Dantey, plugin?
<Dantey> this one is a plugin for the network manager
<Dantey> network-manager-openvpn
<BluesKaj> do you mean the vpn client?
<Dantey> it uses openvpn but i can find the config file
<Dantey> yes
<Dantey> config is not in /etc/openvpn
<BluesKaj> you should have an client insyll file from your vpn provider, most likely a .sh file
<BluesKaj> install file
<Dantey> yes i got one its working to but i need to do some changes to the config file
<BluesKaj> Dantey, like what?
<Dantey> i need to use udp6 protocol this is not configable via the network manager plugin
<ioria> captainpicard, did it auto-configure the network ? if yes , try to set it manually with static ip
<BluesKaj> Dantey, click mon the network manager then at the top of the popup there are 2arrows, click on that, it's"configure network connections" then click on edit , there you'll find the ipv6 etc settings
<Dantey> ipv6 is only configurable for the network connection not the openVPN connection here
<BluesKaj> you're on kde right then click on the panel icon, Dantey, your openvpn should show beside the airport mode configuration  , the 2 arrows
<Dantey> yes on kde but i have no arrows i have a tool icon for configuration there
<captainpicard> for bios settings, is ubuntu considered a plug&play os?
<ubuntu-mate__> ,,,
<ubuntu-mate__> hi
<ubuntu-mate__> chan
<mrb101> what is the Brightness control application does ubuntu 15.10 uses to when i press on the brightness buttons ?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-mate__  it works, we see you
<ubuntu-mate__> lol
<ubuntu-mate__> sorry
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-mate__  this is the ubuntu support channel
<ubuntu-mate__> yeah
<BluesKaj> ok Dantey , do tou get a page with options like edit, file, conections , settings, and a list of vpn servers?
<ubuntu-mate__> im newbie
<Dantey> BluesKaj : i got a solution i can edit the config file if i export vpn config then edit it and import it again
<Dantey> but seems the network manager can handle udp6 seems i have to use openvpn directly
<Dantey> cant
<BluesKaj> yes Dantey because the openvpn network manager itself has to be configured in the "connection manager"
<Dantey> yes seems the network manager openvpn plugin is not able to handle all the openvpn features :(
<BluesKaj> Dantey, why udp6 ?
<Dantey> for dualstack gateway and it should pull all traffic through the vpn not only the ipv4 traffic
<Dantey> all ipv6 traffic bypassed the vpn normally
<ameer> f
<Nicholas1> is there any app to monitor bandwith for linux?
<Nicholas1> gnome system monitor is nice, though it closes the data usage after disconnecting from internet
<MonkeyDust> Nicholas1  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<Nicholas1> thanks for link monkeydust , i appreciate that
<CryptoManiac> Which Ubuntu channel is best for discussing Ubuntu Phone?
<cfhowlett> !touch | cryptodan
<ubottu> cryptodan: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> CryptoManiac, sorry you ^^^
<CryptoManiac> thanks
<Nicholas1>  MonkeyDust i would like to know is it possible to make changes in  gnome system monitor in such a way that it won't refreshes data usage after disconnecting from internet ?
<Nicholas1> everytime the whenever i go offline it refreshes the data usage
<Nicholas1> i would like to keep it persistent
<Nicholas1> u know what i mean
<Ben64> not really
<Nicholas1> does it logs the data usage to some particular file?
<Nicholas1> Ben64 really?
<Ben64> i mean you're free to grab the source and rewrite it
<Nicholas1> sir i could barely code . i am that weak at programming :-D Ben64
<Ben64> so then you can't
<cencalok> Hy all
<Nicholas1> isn't there any way (settings) to make the data usage persistent
<Ben64> nope
<Nicholas1> this is really a serious disadvantage of gnome system monitor
<Nicholas1> i see
<Ben64> not really
<Meerkat> what would be some good system directories to put on an SSD for speed?
<Ben64> /
<Nicholas1> say if u consumes a data of almost 200 mbs and the other moment u experience a network disconnection and BAM now u have lost all the usage report
<Ben64> so don't use that to keep track of data usage
<MonkeyDust> Nicholas1  i'm not familiar with bandwith measuring, but you can use the 'watch' command to monitor it ... watch -n 1 [command] for a 1 sec interval
<stasiic> to create a bootable ubuntu usb is it enough to just do "dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/myusbdevice" ? because I have done that but it still doesnt boot :(
<seth_> For some reason, I keep getting this error when trying to install MonoDevelop on Ubuntu 15.10. ca-certificates-mono gamin libart2.0-cil libgamin0 libglade2.0-cil libglade2.0-cil-dev libglib2.0-cil libglib2.0-cil-dev libgnome-vfs2.0-cil libgnome2.24-cil libgtk2.0-cil libgtk2.0-cil-dev libmono-2.0-dev libmono-accessibility4.0-cil libmono-c5-1.1-cil libmono-cairo4.0-cil libmono-cecil-private-cil libmono-cil-dev libmono-codecontracts4.0-cil
<seth_> libmono-compilerservices-symbolwriter4.0-cil libmono-corlib4.0-cil libmono-corlib4.5-cil libmono-cscompmgd0.0-cil libmono-csharp4.0c-cil libmono-custommarshalers4.0-cil libmono-data-tds4.0-cil libmono-db2-1.0-cil libmono-debugger-soft4.0a-cil libmono-http4.0-cil libmono-i18n-cjk4.0-cil libmono-i18n-mideast4.0-cil libmono-i18n-other4.0-cil libmono-i18n-rare4.0-cil libmono-i18n-west4.0-cil libmono-i18n4.0-all libmono-i18n4.0-cil
<seth_> libmono-ldap4.0-cil libmono-management4.0-cil libmono-messaging-rabbitmq4.0-cil libmono-messaging4.0-cil libmono-microsoft-build-engine4.0-cil libmono-microsoft-build-framework4.0-cil libmono-microsoft-build-tasks-v4.0-4.0-cil libmono-microsoft-build-utilities-v4.0-4.0-cil libmono-microsoft-build4.0-cil libmono-microsoft-csharp4.0-cil libmono-microsoft-visualc10.0-cil libmono-microsoft-web-infrastructure1.0-cil libmono-oracle4.0-cil
<seth_> libmono-parallel4.0-cil libmono-peapi4.0a-cil libmono-posix4.0-cil libmono-rabbitmq4.0-cil libmono-relaxng4.0-cil libmono-security4.0-cil libmono-sharpzip4.84-cil libmono-simd4.0-cil libmono-smdiagnostics0.0-cil libmono-sqlite4.0-cil libmono-system-componentmodel-composition4.0-cil libmono-system-componentmodel-dataannotations4.0-cil libmono-system-configuration-install4.0-cil libmono-system-configuration4.0-cil libmono-system-core4.0-cil
<seth_> libmono-system-data-datasetextensions4.0-cil libmono-system-data-entity4.0-cil libmono-system-data-linq4.0-cil libmono-system-data-services-client4.0-cil libmono-system-data-services4.0-cil libmono-system-data4.0-cil libmono-system-design4.0-cil libmono-system-drawing-design4.0-cil libmono-system-drawing4.0-cil libmono-system-dynamic4.0-cil libmono-system-enterpriseservices4.0-cil libmono-system-identitymodel-selectors4.0-cil
<cfhowlett> seth_, use paste!!!
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<seth_> libmono-system-identitymodel4.0-cil libmono-system-io-compression-filesystem4.0-cil libmono-system-io-compression4.0-cil libmono-system-json-microsoft4.0-cil libmono-system-json4.0-cil libmono-system-ldap-protocols4.0-cil libmono-system-ldap4.0-cil libmono-system-management4.0-cil libmono-system-messaging4.0-cil libmono-system-net-http-formatting4.0-cil libmono-system-net-http-webrequest4.0-cil libmono-system-net-http4.0-cil libmono-system-net4
<seth_> .0-cil libmono-system-numerics4.0-cil libmono-system-reactive-core2.2-cil libmono-system-reactive-debugger2.2-cil libmono-system-reactive-experimental2.2-cil libmono-system-reactive-interfaces2.2-cil libmono-system-reactive-linq2.2-cil libmono-system-reactive-observable-aliases0.0-cil libmono-system-reactive-platformservices2.2-cil libmono-system-reactive-providers2.2-cil libmono-system-reactive-runtime-remoting2.2-cil libmono-system-reactive-w
<seth_> indows-forms2.2-cil libmono-system-reactive-windows-threading2.2-cil libmono-system-runtime-caching4.0-cil libmono-system-runtime-durableinstancing4.0-cil libmono-system-runtime-serialization-formatters-soap4.0-cil libmono-system-runtime-serialization4.0-cil libmono-system-runtime4.0-cil libmono-system-security4.0-cil libmono-system-servicemodel-activation4.0-cil libmono-system-servicemodel-discovery4.0-cil libmono-system-servicemodel-internals
<seth_> 0.0-cil libmono-system-servicemodel-routing4.0-cil libmono-system-servicemodel-web4.0-cil libmono-system-servicemodel4.0a-cil libmono-system-serviceprocess4.0-cil libmono-system-threading-tasks-dataflow4.0-cil libmono-system-transactions4.0-cil libmono-system-web-abstractions4.0-cil libmono-system-web-applicationservices4.0-cil libmono-system-web-dynamicdata4.0-cil libmono-system-web-extensions-design4.0-cil libmono-system-web-extensions4.0-cil
<seth_>  libmono-system-web-http-selfhost4.0-cil libmono-system-web-http-webhost4.0-cil libmono-system-web-http4.0-cil libmono-system-web-mvc3.0-cil libmono-system-web-razor2.0-cil libmono-system-web-routing4.0-cil libmono-system-web-services4.0-cil libmono-system-web-webpages-deployment2.0-cil libmono-system-web-webpages-razor2.0-cil libmono-system-web-webpages2.0-cil libmono-system-web4.0-cil libmono-system-windows-forms-datavisualization4.0a-cil
<MonkeyDust> seth_  it works, we see you
<cfhowlett> nope, not reading all that mess.  use paste.
<Nicholas1> MonkeyDust i could monitor the data usage. though i would like to have a program which could create a log file of it ?
<Nicholas1> MonkeyDust  most  monitors refresh the data usage after diconnecting from internet. they refresh their usages
<MonkeyDust> Nicholas1  yes, redirect the output to monitor.log or so ... i'm sure the people in #bash can tell you how to do that
<Nicholas1> thanks MonkeyDust
<slawomir> tak
<cfhowlett> the caret question ... apt-get intall hexchat vs. apt-get install hexchat^                   what is the difference???
<BernhardPosselt> libapache2-mod-fastcgi is in 14.04 right? its not available on travis
<MonkeyDust> !find libapache2-mod trusty
<ubottu> Found: libapache2-mod-apparmor, libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql, libapache2-mod-auth-plain, libapache2-mod-macro, libapache2-mod-perl2, libapache2-mod-perl2-dev, libapache2-mod-perl2-doc, libapache2-mod-php5, libapache2-mod-python (and 77 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libapache2-mod&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<BernhardPosselt> also found this http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libapache2-mod-fastcgi
<ioria> cfhowlett, http://tech.shantanugoel.com/2010/10/23/apt-get-caret.html
<BernhardPosselt> E: Package 'libapache2-mod-fastcgi' has no installation candidate
<BernhardPosselt> is what travis gives me
<cfhowlett> thank you ioria
<ioria> cfhowlett, np
 * cfhowlett wonders who the heck this "Travis" is ...
<BernhardPosselt> cfhowlett: https://travis-ci.org/
<MonkeyDust> BernhardPosselt  in a terminal:  apt-cache search libapache2-mod-fastcgi
<BernhardPosselt> most popular ci for github
<cfhowlett> BernhardPosselt, can't buy you a beer but ...
<cfhowlett> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<k1l_> travis is some bundle to create apps. but i would say BernhardPosselt needs to talk to the travis guys about their setup
<Nicholas1> cfhowlett could u please tell me how do i make log file of data usage in gnome system monitor?
<cfhowlett> Nicholas1, no idea, amigo.  above my level of knowledge.  but I would bet there's an app already available.  ask the server guys
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Nicholas1> i see cfhowlett
<cencalok> Om ade malsasa ada gak y
<MonkeyDust> !english
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cencalok> Oke guys... Im find my friend... Ade malsasa... :)
<iDeals> anyone familiar with repairing mdadm Raid arrays
<MonkeyDust> iDeals  ask your question and wait
<iDeals> MonkeyDust  will do
<iDeals> I have a RAID array that recently stopped working.  It showed to faulty drives (out of 3), I then rebooted and it appears it will not mount.  It seems unlikely two drives failed at the same time, so thinking perhaps something happened while syncing
<iDeals> need help troubleshooting
<frostschutz> iDeals, mdadm --examine /dev/sd*?, smartctl -a /dev/sd?, ...?
<iDeals> I dont think I have smart
<iDeals> will give examine a shot
<iDeals> frostschutz nothing looked out of order really from I could tell on examine of the drives
<iDeals> not sure what it would say if something was awry though, pretty new to RAID
<frostschutz> iDeals, put the output on paste.ubuntu.com or similar. if you don't provide information no one can help
<iDeals> frostschutz, thanks, didnt know that paste site existed.  here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/15157564/
<frostschutz> iDeals, smartctl? install smartmontools
<frostschutz> iDeals, if sdc/sdd are intact you should be able to assemble the raid with those
<synthor> mdadm --assemble --scan should work
<iDeals> frostschutz when I try assemble it doesn't work
<synthor> error?
<iDeals> let me google smartmontools real quick and will install
<iDeals> no error, just shows the prompt again
<synthor> sudo tail -n 50 /var/log/syslog
<synthor> shows the last 50 lines of the syslog file...
<iDeals> synthor, is that for me to try?
<mrsam96> hi...i have noise with my speaker sometimes...how can i do?
<synthor> yeah, iDeals
<aq2> mrsam96: How loud is that noise?
<synthor> there should be the error logged why mdadm couldn't assemble your raid
<iDeals> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15157710/
<iDeals> that is all that was generated
<iDeals> not 50 lines =(
<mrsam96> <aq2>yes it is loud...when the music ply i have noise
<aq2> I have some noise too but its very quiet
<mrsam96> <aq2>its a rustle
<synthor> mmh
<synthor> is there a file mdadm.log in /var/log?
<synthor> maybe just run sudo grep -Ri "mdadm" /var/log
<synthor> searches in /var/log for mdadm logs
<iDeals> that has considerably more entries, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15157773/
<iDeals> I'm starting to feel like rebooting was a bad idea.
<iDeals> at least the array was showing prior
<iDeals> when I rebooted though it wasnt able to build the array, so opted to skip
<iDeals> which maybe why its not seeing it?
<synthor> rebooting was no problem
<xubuntu11> hi guys, i try to run a script at power state switch between ac to dc. i put the script into /etc/pm/power.d/ and chmod x it. it puts "performance" per echo into /sys/devices/ystem/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_govenor, but if i unplug my powercable and vi into the scaling_govenor it just stays at the default and doesnt change - what am i doing wrong?
<synthor> so, one of three devices failed? raid5 then?
<iDeals> yes, RAID5
<iDeals> how can I tell which device failed?
<synthor> cat /proc/mdstat
<iDeals> I had webmin, but it hasnt seemed to work in some time.  Not sure that it is set to start automatically on boot
<synthor> shows the mdadm raid stats
<iDeals> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15157916/
<taora> test
<BluesKaj> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<vooze> Have anyone just updated 14.04 with apt-get upgrade? my font rendering is all broken now :/
<iDeals> ubottu, yikes
<iDeals> was not aware
<BernhardPosselt> vooze: relogin
<vooze> BernhardPosselt: I just rebooted, it just happend after reboot
<pw_> what is lvm
<synthor> logical volume manager
<BluesKaj> !lvm | pw_
<ubottu> pw_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<iDeals> synthor, I didn't see anything standing out at me with cat /proc/mdstat
<synthor> iDeals, u have a spare drive for that raid?
<synthor> if another one dies, data will be lost definately
<iDeals> not currently
<synthor> i'm think what to do know...
<synthor> never used raid5
<iDeals> ah, yeah I'm starting to kick myself for choosing RAID5
<synthor> kick yourself if you don't make backups
<synthor> raid is no backup!
<iDeals> so it seems =(
<iDeals> I'll grab a new drive today
<synthor> better two
<iDeals> is it difficult to have systematic backups to an external drive in Ubuntu?
<iDeals> it is a lot of data (4 TBs)
<synthor> no
<synthor> rsync is your friend
<jushur> iDeals: that is not a lot, i have a server here with 58TB
<iDeals> that is a lot!
<iDeals> okay, so sounds like I'm at a standstill until I grab a new drive
<iDeals> thank you so much guys!  Will be back tomorrow
<pw_> hey guys i just set up my first raid and lvm on my my system i wanted you guys to take a look and see what you think
<pw_> sdb                                            111.8G
<pw_> └─sdb1                       LVM2_member       111.8G
<pw_>   ├─root-root (dm-0)         crypto_LUKS       103.4G
<pw_>   │ └─root-root_crypt (dm-4) ext4              103.4G /
<pw_>   ├─root-boot (dm-1)         ext4                976M /boot
<k1l_> pw_: please paste.ubuntu.com
<synthor> iDeals?
<synthor> lol
<synthor> try to manuall reassemble your raid with
<synthor> mdadm --create /dev/md0 --assume-clean --level=5 --raid-devices=3 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd
<pw_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15158119/
<pw_> there it is
<frostschutz> synthor, never never never
<frostschutz> never use mdadm --create to try and recover
<pw_> what do you guys think of this partition setup then
<pw_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15158119/
<pw_> i just want to say its my first time and i used ubuntu for only couple of weeks :D
<synthor> so what to do else in this situation?
<MonkeyDust> pw_  first time you use ubuntu, or first time you use linux?
<biobuntu> >/quit ...
<frostschutz> iDeals, --assemble should work in this case using two drives (have to --stop the existing md first). failing that perhaps --assemble --force. that's assuming the disks are actually okay, I didn't see smartctl data yet (did I miss it)
<pw_> MonkeyDust, i used linux before when i was a young kid but i never really got a hang of it
<synthor> no frostschutz, you haven't...
<iDeals> frostschutz, looking for command to install smartmon
<MonkeyDust> pw_  it's strange that you start with raid and lvm, as a linux beginner
<synthor> sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<synthor> he gave it to you earliere
<synthor> ...
<iDeals> missed it earlier, just tried got errors
<iDeals> unmet dependencies
<synthor> wtf
<synthor> should rely on webmin..
<pw_> MonkeyDust strange? I installed ubuntu normally with three partitions for root,home and swap. played around with the system a little bit and then reinstalled using crypt,,raid and lvm to learn about those configurations
<pw_> im doing some uni projects
<k1l_> !webmin | synthor
<iDeals> it suggests apt-get -f install, is that okay to do?
<ubottu> synthor: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<pw_> i dont want to just have linux on my system, i want to learn to use it in all kinds of ways. otherwise it will be a big waste of time
<synthor> i read that k1l_
<pw_> MonkeyDust, anyway do you like the way partitions are setup? would you do anything differently ?
<synthor> so hey may have broken dependencies because he installed webmin in "some way"
<cfhowlett> webmin is a bad idea. BAD idea.
<SchrodingersScat> iDeals: that normally tries to fix your packages.  It helps if you give the exact error you're getting, in a pastebin if it's multi-line, so people know exactly what you're dealing with.
<iDeals> apt-get install error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15158332/
<synthor> yeah
<synthor> first fix that apt errors
<iDeals> yes, I had webmin on my system.. installed a long time ago
<iDeals> didnt know it was a no-no
<synthor> don't worry
<synthor> output of uname -a
<synthor> ?
<iDeals> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-43-generic #68-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 15 03:33:33 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MonkeyDust> 3.2, that ubuntu 12.04
<synthor> lsb_version -a
<iDeals> yes, 12.04
<synthor> linux-server : Depends: linux-headers-server (= 3.2.0.44.53) but 3.2.0.70.84 is to be installed
<iDeals> lsb_version: command not found
<synthor> what have you done to the kernel packages?
<synthor> no need for lsb version, if you know its 12.04
<dimeetrees> hello
<TJ-> iDeals: what archive mirror is the system using? Is the local package cache up-to-date ("sudo apt-get update") ?
<synthor> post output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<TJ-> iDeals: root of the issue is, the local system's package lists and the installed packages are out-of-date compared to the archives, so apt cannot resolve the differences
<iDeals> TJ-, not sure on the mirror
<dimeetrees> My windows always lag whenever I resize them. Im running ubuntu 14.04, tried installing proper video drivers, no luck. All hardware minimum requirements are met, can anyone shed light on this?
<SupaYoshi> Hi
<SupaYoshi> how do I make my iptables rules I currently have persistant?
<SupaYoshi> in Ubuntu 12.04
<iDeals> synthor, here is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/15158448/
<TJ-> iDeals: "grep 'archive.*main' /etc/apt/sources.list" should identify it
<xangua> dimeetrees: by minimum requirements you mean? if you have limited resources you might wanna try Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<dimeetrees> xangua: I mean it's not my hardwares fault, my machine is not limited.
<apostagi> hello I need help. I have Epson sx235w printer I have the driver but it doesn't have any ink level status... I used terminal with this commmand sudo apt-get install mtink BUT this didn't help... I want to change the ink cartridge also... THANK you, I appreciate you help!!! Adorjan
<iDeals> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15158475/ result of grep
<aq2> dimeetrees: What kernel are you running?
<aq2> Check by typing uname -r to a terminal
<dimeetrees>  3.19.0-49-generic #55~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 22 11:24:31 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> iDeals: The US mirrors - should be current, so I'd think a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ought to settle things down
<aq2> And your ubuntu version is 14.04?
<dimeetrees> aq2: correct
<iDeals> TJ-,do both in the same command line, or one after the other
<aq2> dimeetrees: Install a newer kernel: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-wily
<aq2> Reboot after that and your graphics should work.
<TJ-> iDeals: exactly as I typed those commands, everything inside the " " marks as one command-line, then press Enter
<dimeetrees> aq2: thanks, is it always a best practice to keep kernal up to date?
<synthor> iDeals you just can connect every command with &&
<aq2> No need for that
<TJ-> aq2: dimeetrees I'd suspect it's not the kernel but possibly missing X server upgrades to the LTS hardware enablement stack
<TJ-> !ltse | dimeetrees
<ubottu> dimeetrees: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<aq2> only if your hardware is not working
<aq2> TJ-: new kernel fixes surprisingly many things
<aq2> i couldn't run compiz with 3.x kernel
<dimeetrees> I actually downgraded from 15x because it was outright crashing
<aq2> Yes, lts releases are good
<synthor> yeah, i installed the wily stack and 4.2 this morning. runs much much faster and smoother at all :)
<TJ-> aq2: It won't magically fixed a non-hardware accelerated desktop. Best thing is to identify the cause before guessing at a solution, since replacing a kernel could cause additional problems (e.g. if the system relies on (re)building out-of-tree 3rd party kernel modules)
<dimeetrees> thanks guys, brb
<aq2> dimeetrees: wait
<aq2> he didn't
<aq2> i would have told him how to boot the old kernel...
<synthor> dimeetrees, you haven't mentioned your hardware nor driver you installed...
<TJ-> aq2: always happens :D
<synthor> intel/amd/nvidia?
<xubuntu11> hi, i try to run a script at power state switch between ac to dc. i put the script into /etc/pm/power.d/ and chmod x it. it puts "performance" per echo into /sys/devices/ystem/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_govenor, but if i unplug my powercable and vi into the scaling_govenor it just stays at the default and doesnt change - what am i doing wrong?
<iDeals> TJ-, not sure that it worked
<TJ-> iDeals: did the 'dist-upgrade' part install/upgrade packages?
<synthor> smartmontools will install fine, when the dependencies are fixed, iDeals
<linuxgeek> is it mandate to set proxy in /etc/environment for sudo apt-get update to work?
<TJ-> iDeals: if it did, then retry the original "sudo apt-get install smartmontools"
<dimeetrees> Kernal update fixed laggy window resizing
<iDeals> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15158621/ output of apt-get update command
<synthor> nice
<iDeals> smartmontools generates same dependency error
<synthor> which one have you installed?
<dimeetrees> thanks a bunch. Im guessing my video drivers expected the latest kernal, because they were probably the latest.
<aq2> dimeetrees: new kernel releases just support more hardware and better, nothing unusual about that.
<synthor> iDeals, so..i asked you already...what have you done with the kernels?
<iDeals> have no answer for that.  I would think I nothing
<dimeetrees> aq2: makes sense.
<synthor> linux-server : Depends: linux-headers-server (= 3.2.0.44.53) but 3.2.0.70.84 is to be installed
<iDeals> server has been up and operational for at least a year without issue. no interaction from me
<TJ-> iDeals: "sudo apt-get -f install" will attempt to fix the issue
<synthor> that uname showed that you are on 44.53.....but why is 70.84 to be installed?
<synthor> from where does that come?
<iDeals> have no idea
<TJ-> synthor: the 44.53 is the Depends from linux-server (which is an out-of-date installed package)
<synthor> mmh okay
<iDeals> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15158698/
<iDeals> I assume it is okay to say yes
<TJ-> iDeals: try also forcing that to upgrade with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade linux-server" - the version in the archives of linux-server is 3.2.0.98.114
<TJ-> iDeals: correct, that's exactly what you need to fix the issue
<synthor> nice TJ-
<synthor> never had broken dependencies for a long time ^^
<TJ-> iDeals: it appears that the server isn't configured to automatically install security updates, so has got so far behind the archives it made it impossible for apt to figure out a safe solution
<iDeals> yeah it appears interacting with the server once every few years is bad form on my part
<synthor> yeah
<iDeals> sigh, still cant install smartmontools
<iDeals> LOL
<synthor> hope it's just a local server without open ports directly on the internet
<TJ-> iDeals: what's the error now?
<iDeals> same as before
<synthor> lol?
<TJ-> iDeals: about linux-server version being wrong?
<iDeals> yes
<iDeals> will post output
<TJ-> iDeals: can you show it? since that package should just have been upgraded
<synthor> yeah
<synthor> should have other versions mentioned..
<iDeals> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15158786/
<synthor> lol
<synthor> your harddisk is full
<synthor> no space left
<synthor> the kernel wasn't installed
<synthor> there was that awesome command to remove all the old kernels...
<synthor> which i have to google all the times ^^
<iDeals> yes, array was full when it broke
<iDeals> SSD drive that hold OS has space though
<TJ-> iDeals: is there a separate file-system for /boot/ ?
<synthor> in this case it's just the /boot partition
<synthor> isn't /boot separately always?
<TJ-> synthor: no
<synthor> k
<synthor> only when using encryption then
<iDeals> it is encrypted
<kristhian> is teamviewer in linux free or is it good for 7 days only?
<TJ-> iDeals: "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-3.2.0-40-generic linux-image-3.2.0-38-generic linux-image-3.2.0-41-generic linux-image-3.2.0-39-generic"
<cfhowlett> both
<daftykins> kristhian: check their site, they sell it - not us
<synthor> then you have to remove all the old kernels installed to free space on /boot, iDeals
<iDeals> synthor, shows 20 GB free on SSD
<synthor> on /boot?
<synthor> df -h
<iDeals> TJ-, ran, no errors
<TJ-> iDeals: that should have removed 4 old kernel versions and freed up some space
<synthor> how much is used/free on /boot now?
<synthor> df -h tells...
<homa> hi my friends
<iDeals> does, df -h, show available space?
<synthor> hi
<synthor> yes
<synthor> in human readable format
<TJ-> iDeals: check space with "df -h | grep boot" then, if space free, retry "sudo apt-get -f install"
<iDeals> 94m free on boot
<iDeals> 94M rather
<TJ-> iDeals: OK, try the "... -f install" now
<synthor> i have 92m
<synthor> should be fine
<synthor> i have three or four kernels installed
<synthor> three, 3.13, 3.19, and 4.2
<iDeals> so far this one is getting further along
<synthor> :)
<iDeals> synthor, still an error at the end.
<synthor> post it..
<iDeals> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15158976/
<iDeals> copied back a little further than needed to show results of previous two commands
<TJ-> iDeals: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade linux-server"
<synthor> try to remove them 3.2.0.70.84 headers
<TJ-> iDeals: the installed version is an old one, and has to be forced to upgrade to stop it causing knock-on effects
<synthor> sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-kernel-3.2.0.70.84
<iDeals> TJ-,  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  linux-server : Depends: linux-headers-server (= 3.2.0.44.53) but 3.2.0.70.84 is installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<TJ-> iDeals: that suggests the package versions are screwy. What does "apt-cache policy linux-server" report ?
<iDeals> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15159050/
<iDeals> Synthor, is it okay to remove headers?
<apostagi> any suggestion for Epson sx235w ink level? thank you
<synthor> in my eyes, yes
<synthor> they seem to be installed and thus the upgrade doesn't work
<TJ-> iDeals: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade linux-server linux-headers-server"
<synthor> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-server:
<synthor>  linux-server depends on linux-headers-server (= 3.2.0.44.53); however:
<synthor>   Version of linux-headers-server on system is 3.2.0.70.84
<synthor> sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-kernel-3.2.0.70.84
<synthor> should be
<synthor> sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-server-3.2.0.70.84
<iDeals> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15159094/
<TJ-> synthor: the explict dist-upgrade is supposed to do that as part of its work
<synthor> kk
<TJ-> synthor: but in this case there's something preventing it. iDeals can you show us "apt-cache pllicy linux-headers-server" ?
<TJ-> iDeals: typo!  "apt-cache policy linux-headers-server" ?
<synthor> why don't try -f as apt suggests?!
<iDeals> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15159154/
<TJ-> synthor: we did; it got confused :)
<iDeals> TJ-, above is result of apt-cache policy linux etc..
<TJ-> iDeals: Yes, and it's interesting in a strange way!
<synthor> :D
<daftykins> cor 12.04 still.
<iDeals> LOL sounds like my system, interesting in a strange... and frustrating way :)
<synthor> you're just frustrated because you need to ask us for help. we're not :P
<TJ-> iDeals: the candidate versions of linux-server and linux-headers-server are both 3.2.0.98.114 according to apt-cache policy. However, trying to force the upgrades says the candidate is 3.2.0.44.53
<synthor> is that a local box? or public server?
<TJ-> iDeals: retry "sudo apt-get -f install" ... sometimes several iterations can fix problems in steps
<synthor> yeah, i remember that
<iDeals> no dice
<iDeals> local box
<iDeals> @ synthor
<synthor> and i mean to remember that i ended up with reinstallig this box :/ first steps with linux and so...
<iDeals> latest iteration of apt-get -f install http://paste.ubuntu.com/15159234/
<synthor> that's really weird
<synthor> TJ-? ^^
<synthor> run it again iDeals
<synthor> and post the output
<synthor> maybe he get from version to version
<TJ-> iDeals: "sudo dpkg --remove linux-server" (it's a meta-package, don't worry!)
<iDeals> that does look frightening LOL
<iDeals> done
<TJ-> iDeals: now "sudo apt-get -f install" again
<iDeals> TJ-, looks to have worked
<TJ-> iDeals: now "sudo apt-get install linux-server" and ensure it installs version 3.2.0.98.114
<iDeals> okay smartmontools installed as well
<TJ-> iDeals: I'd think you're finally sorted now :)
<TJ-> iDeals: however "sudo apt-get autoremove" just in case any 'cruft' is leftover
<synthor> big ups TJ- :)
<iDeals> evidently a lot of 'cruft' leftover
<iDeals> okay done and done
<iDeals> do I just type 'smartctl' for report?
<synthor> --all or something
<TJ-> iDeals: Pro-tip: don't leave it so long between "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" in future, else the local packages, lists, and archive versions will get terribly out of sync
<synthor> he didnt login for a long time into this box ;)
<iDeals> TJ-, thank you, will make sure its not years before next update LOL
<iDeals> well its running daily, I just havent had to interact with it so to speak
<synthor> so now you can look whats up with your harddisks/raid
<TJ-> iDeals: always a problem with locally isolated systems. Makes sense to keep a local apt-cacher-ng mirror that does have external access, and let the isolated systems upgrade via it
<iDeals> TJ- thank you, will research setting that up, should be plenty of forum posts regarding I'm sure.
<synthor> does someone watch leverkusen vs. dortmund? so weird...lol!
<iDeals> now need to figure out how to use smartctl
<iDeals> LOL
<daftykins> stay on topic
<Bretagne> Bonjour
<Bretagne> j'ai besoin d'aide
<k1l_> Bretagne: for french join the #ubuntu-fr channel
<Nicholas1> i have installed vnstat. its showing abnormal data usage values ?
<Nicholas1> why that so?
<Nicholas1> does it requires sometime to start calculating normally?
<mrb101> Hello, I have a problem which i can't really understand. I have multiple devices at home. Running different OSs. The machines running linux based OSs even Android phones. Can't open Facebook or Youtube website. Any idea what could be causing that ?
<synthor> sudo smartctl --all /dev/xxx
<synthor> xxx stands for each harddisk
<synthor> sda, sdb, sdc, sdd
<daftykins> -a is fine
<karin_> hello i got a question im debugging with gnueabi-gdb and i get the whole time Cannot access memory at address 0x0 whan can i do about that
<Nicholas1> daftykins any app to monitor bandwith . also i want to save log even after reboots
<Nicholas1> it*
<iDeals> synthor, so run that for each device separately?
<daftykins> don't pick on me
<iDeals> or use wildcard * ?
<synthor> yes iDeals
<synthor> i dont know
<iDeals> frostschutz, you still on?
<frostschutz> iDeals, huh?
<synthor> he can smartctl now :D
<synthor> his raid problems..
<iDeals> I can finally smartctl
<fooobarrr> If I'm adding to hard drives I want in RAID 1 to an existing ubuntu installation is it best to do it through llvm
<fooobarrr> as in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/RAID1%2BLVM
<iDeals> many thanks to synthor and TJ-
<fooobarrr> s/to/two
<synthor> null problemo :)
<fooobarrr> there's software raid on the motherboard but I can't find the documentation on how to use it... so I probably wont be using that
<TJ-> iDeals: "sudo smartctl --all /dev/sd?" should do all the 'sd' type devices
<synthor> don't use the onboard fakeraid fooobarrr
<synthor> use linux software raid instead
<iDeals> TJ-, it didnt like that LOL
<lpgsx8> Salut tout le monde quelq'un parle français?
<iDeals> looks like it only can do one at a time
<TJ-> fooobarrr: either as PVs for a LVM mirror, or use mdraid to create a mirror and make its device-mapper device the PV (e.g. /dev/sde /dev/sdf => /dev/mapper/md3 => PV => VG )
<rexwin_> I have a virtual machine in digital ocean hosting www.onlinedigitalservices.ca I want to have my own mail working like admin@onlinedigitalservices.ca
<rexwin_> what should I do?
<daftykins> rexwin_: read their wonderful documentation and talk to their support
<TJ-> iDeals: the shell should expand "/dev/sd?" to match /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc (if they exist)
<frostschutz> TJ-, yes but smartctl only takes one ;)
<fooobarrr> ok I was thinking of doing the mdraid route
<synthor> ;)
<fooobarrr> seems pretty easy
<TJ-> iDeals: if it complains "You have provided X device names" then do "for D in /dev/sd?; do sudo smartctl --all $D; done"
<iDeals> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/15159650/
<fooobarrr> lvm mirrors are easy too though...
<iDeals> frostschutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15159650/
<fooobarrr> so many options
<TJ-> frostschutz: yup, I misread its intro in the man-page - all that shell expansion-like device name explanation is misleading at a glance)
<TJ-> fooobarrr: until you need to recover them :)
<frostschutz> iDeals, your sdc drive is a goner
<synthor> i did TJ-
<synthor> also i resized them afterwards
<synthor> it works, if you are strong and have lot of time ^^
<iDeals> frostschutz, I was afraid of that
<fooobarrr> I'm settuping up a backup too ... external clearly
<iDeals> okay, will proceed with getting a replacement drive
<ABC-XYZ> For some reason, recently, after updating sddm, I suddenly got an /etc/systemd/system/graphical.target.wants/sddm.service symlink: since the display manager is supposed to be determined by the /etc/systemd/system/display-manager.service file which (configured by dpkg) points to gdm, this results in 2 display managers running .. I suppose this is a bug?
<ABC-XYZ> sddm package doesn't seem to contain this file though
<ABC-XYZ> I wonder how it got created
<ABC-XYZ> (15.10)
<TJ-> iDeals: so /dev/sdc failed about 330 hours ago
<iDeals> oh wow, array only went down about 72 hours ago
<frostschutz> iDeals, in the future you should setup smart monitoring, have it send you mail on failure. detect errors early, replace immediately. try mdadm --stop /dev/md0 ; mdadm --assemble --force /dev/md0 /dev/sdb /dev/sdd1
<iDeals> frostschutz, should I do that now, or wait until I get a replacement?
<frostschutz> a new drive won't magically fix things, the raid has to run first before you can add a new drive
<iDeals> okay
<frostschutz> so make it run now & then make a backup if you don't already have
<frostschutz> if you can't make it run you might still have to ddrescue your broken drive (and lose whatever sectors are bad on that)
<iDeals> looks like it may have worked
<iDeals>  mdadm: /dev/md0 has been started with 2 drives (out of 3).
<synthor> nice
<synthor> backup important data if you can access them now
<iDeals> seeing if I can access
<mssbrg> Hi all! Is there anywhere I can view the compilation flags for certain apt packages? In particular, I'm interested in python2.7 for precise.
<iDeals> doesnt look good
<synthor> post output of cat /proc/mdstat
<iDeals> array is running, data on it doesnt seem to be there
<ABC-XYZ> hmm, apparently another update-rc.d defaults is added automatically to the postinst file by dh_installinit
<frostschutz> iDeals, file -s /dev/md0?
<cfoch> hello
<cfoch> I run update-grub2
<cfoch> and it has got stuck
<iDeals> frostschutz,  /dev/mdo: ERROR: cannot open `/dev/mdo' (No such file or directory)
<cfoch> what should I do? http://dpaste.com/2S5CVGK
<synthor> 0 not o
<cfoch> should I wait or should I cancel it? I don´t want to lose my grub :S
<aa_gaurav> hi i manual enter ip subnet and dns ip in eth0  but if config show me diffrent broadcast ip
<synthor> /dev/md0 (zero=
<aa_gaurav> i cant connect server site  due to diffrent broadcast ip
<iDeals> ah, thanks synthor
<iDeals>  daunderground@ubuntu:/$ sudo file -s /dev/md0 /dev/md0: Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=315bad1e-fdd6-4a77-a60b-7ae4d011416a (needs journal recovery) (extents) (large files) (huge files)
<synthor> we have an ext4 filesystem here :)
<synthor> run a filesystem check
<frostschutz> iDeals, is it mounted?
<synthor> fsck.ext4 /dev/md0 or something
<iDeals> frostschutz, I believe so
<synthor> oh yeah, unmount first
<synthor> sudo umount /dev/md0
<synthor> then fsck
<cfoch> ah I only had to wait
<frostschutz> iDeals, if it's mounted but the mounted dir shows up empty, that's not good
<iDeals> how can I determine if mounted?
<frostschutz> 'mount' or /proc/mounts would list it
<slapierre> Hey guys, I posted on the mono channel but no answer... Is there a convention on where to put mono programs? Where would be a good place to move the GitExtensions folder, should I create a ~/mono or put it under /usr/share?
<iDeals> frostschutz, results of 'mount' http://paste.ubuntu.com/15160056/
<tonikt> Hi. Can someone please tell me how do I install "sudo" on Ubuntu 15.04 Minimal?
<k1l_> tonikt: that is installed from the start. what is your real issue?
<frostschutz> iDeals, doesn't seem to be mounted, so try your luck with fsck.ext4 but don't answer <y> to questions
<tonikt> frostschutz: -bash: sudo: command not found
<tonikt> its just not tehre :(
<synthor> type su -
<iDeals> frostschutz, just typing in "fsck.ext4" seem to just return help options
<synthor> then apt-get install sudo
<synthor> tonikt
<tonikt> synthor: thank you!
<iDeals> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15160115/
<iDeals> frostschutz, above is the result of fsck.ext4
<synthor> np
<frostschutz> iDeals, with /dev/md0 as argument naturally... you can try fsck.ext4 -n /dev/md0 first and if that looks good run it without -n
<iDeals> frostschutz, results of fsck http://paste.ubuntu.com/15160163/
<frostschutz> well, go for it
<iDeals> holds breath, okay
<iDeals> doing without -n
<iDeals> okay
<iDeals> frostschutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15160213/ -- result less the -n
<frostschutz> iDeals, so... mount it? mkdir /mnt/somewhere; mount -o ro /dev/md0 /mnt/somewhere; ls /mnt/somewhere
<iDeals> frostschutz, how do I determine where I had mounted it previously?
<frostschutz> iDeals, /etc/fstab
<iDeals> frostschutz, you'll have to forgive me, I'm an idiot LOL.  /etc/fstab doesnt seem to anything for me
<frostschutz> iDeals, grep 315bad1e /etc/fstab or grep md0 /etc/fstab
<frostschutz> but just for testing it does not matter you can just use any /mnt/ or /media/ directory
<iDeals> frostschutz,  /dev/md0        /storage            ext4        defaults        0        0
<iDeals> so looks like mounted to /storage
<iDeals> so mkdir /mnt/storage ?
<iDeals> frostschutz, do I do all three commands you posted, or were those 3 ways to do the same thing?
<frostschutz> iDeals, mount -o ro /storage
<iDeals> frostschutz, done... although command didnt show any results, just went back to command line
<frostschutz> iDeals, find /storage
<iDeals> wow, that had an enormous output
<iDeals> looks like it is mounted and data is present
<frostschutz> have a look at some files, see if they are intact, make a backup of your important stuff, buy a new disk next week and add it to your raid and hope it syncs
<iDeals> is there a good way to determine what physical drive it is, probably easiest in bios?
<dretnx> I like osx yosemite blurred bottom bar. Is this possible with ubuntu?
<frostschutz> iDeals, if you look at the smartctl output earlier it lists model and serial number
<iDeals> frostschutz, I dont have any extra sata slot on Mobo, so have to remove broken drive before adding new drive
<iDeals> ah okay, thank you!!!
<synthor> iDeals, if you know which sdx device is it, look in smartctl output for the serial number. then you can see it on the harddrive itself
<synthor> frostschutz was faster heh
<synthor> n1
<iDeals> lol you both are awesome, thank you!!!!!!!!!!
<iDeals> I'm sure I'll be back tomorrow trying to figure out how to add new drive
<iDeals> have a wonderful Sunday!
<synthor> you too mate
<synthor> no problemo
<synthor> :)
<dougiel> my ubuntu running xfce hangs on shutdown after it gives me a message about stopping speech dispatcher - how do I figure out what it is haging on?
<dougiel> 14.04
<ioria> dougiel, can you paste /etc/default/speech-dispatcher ?
<pauljw> dougiel, not sure, but try pressing esc on that shutdown screen to see if it will take you to the terminal and you should be able to the shutdown sequence and where it hangs
<dougiel> ioria, will do...
<ioria> dougiel, you should have this line 'RUN=no'    change it to   'RUN=yes', if not working remove the package sudo apt-get remove speech-dispatcher
<dougiel> pauljw, say something about codecs and intel sound
<pauljw> dougiel, you should follow ioria's lead, more knowledgeable than me..
<ioria> dougiel,  i think is a bug of Orca
<dougiel> pauljw, followed ioria  lead as I turned it to yes during previous guess so removed the package and now it stalls saying stopping rsync daemon = [ok]
<dougiel> pauljw, and the only console I can get to is saying the same thing since 124 seconds after boot.
<dougiel> but the machine does not shut down
<ioria> dougiel,  sudo halt -p  and restart
<noals> tameiki meme combat et mon raccourci vers le panneau de config a disparu ><
<dougiel> ioria, powering up now to try sudo halt -p
<dougiel> ioria, same thing just hangs after successfully stopping rsync daemon rsync [ok]
<ff_> hi
<ioria> dougiel, did you remove the package ?
<dougiel> ioria, yes
<ioria> dougiel, try to purge it  sudo apt-get purge speech-dispatcher
<karin_> Can sombody help me because i have a gnueabi-gdb with eclipse but i get whole time Error message from debugger back end: Warning:\nCannot insert breakpoint 1.\
<karin_> and Error accessing memory address 0x0: Invoer-/uitvoerfout.\n
<AthenaPvP> Hello people of the #ubuntu chat, I require your help once more:
<AthenaPvP> I am trying to use logmeinhamachi which requires you to use the terminal... Yeah I'm pretty bad with the terminal.
<AthenaPvP> It says to use hamachi login and I get the following error:
<AthenaPvP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15161026/
<Caroga> any lvm heros in here? Im having troubles repairing my lvm. Cant seem to repair my lvm metadata on a certain disc.
 * AthenaPvP hides becuase she doesn't even know what lvm means.
<Caroga> pvcreate --uuid --restorefile isnt really helping me much, and the interwebs is making me confuss
<Caroga> AthenaPvP: Logical Volume Managemer/Management
<Caroga> a way to combine separate Physical Discs into one Virtual Disc/Group
<daftykins> pretty sure hamachi is Windows only, using that is a mistake - AthenaPvP
<AthenaPvP> .. Have you tried turning it off and then back on again...? *Useless linux hero... AWAAAYYY!*
<AthenaPvP> daftykins: they have their own support for linux which requires the terminal to use.
<Caroga> short desc: combining 2x1TB physical discs to appear as 1x2TB disc on ur system.
<crystalraven> hello, when i run "make"  (i build from source) the terminal gives this: http://pastebin.com/eYGpkHeA  what does this mean? can someone help me to fix this? im running ubuntu 14.04.04 x64
<daftykins> AthenaPvP: if they offer support then that would be your best port of call
<Caroga> are you trying to setup a VPN for gaming purposes ?
<dougiel> ioria, purged and same results
<AthenaPvP> daftykins: yeah I already tried that. Their support on Linux is close to useless.
<dougiel> ioria, wouldn't it be the next thing on the list that is failing as whenwe purged the package it stopped on the privious line?
<daftykins> AthenaPvP: so what are you trying to achieve... as i said it was a mistake :)
<AthenaPvP> I'm trying to log in using logmein hamachi.
<dougiel> how do I find out the list of things happening during shutdown?
<ioria> dougiel, what you mean ?
<daftykins> "log in" makes zero sense AthenaPvP - and as already said that's a third party program, it is not supported here
<daftykins> so either come up with an actual "i want to do x" that makes sense and alternative methods can be suggested, or contact them to get support
<AthenaPvP> daftykins: alright... lets say I want to run a program called 'hamachi' as a root in the terminal; how do I do that?
<daftykins> you're just repeating the same thing over and over.
<axk4545> can I set my own wallpapers to cycle instead of the system ones?
<daftykins> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Caroga> axk4545: yes you can
<dougiel> ioria, it used to hang saying the speech message with ok status after saying rsync message with ok status we purged the speech package and now it hangs after the rsync message saying ok
<skinux> Does OpenJDK8 have to installed manually?
<axk4545> Caroga: how would that be done? Do I need to put them in a specific directory?
<dougiel> where do I find a log of the shutdown process after next boot?
<musicluvr5> hello everyone
<Caroga> axk4545: you could make a desktop wallpaper slideshow like described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134/how-do-i-create-a-desktop-wallpaper-slideshow
<nbusrone> hi , anyone know a way to clone a ntfs partition and mount it to retrieve the data in it ? application ?
<axk4545> Caroga: thanks
<Caroga> axk4545: you could also install the following: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/raring/wallch/
<Caroga> Good luck buddy
<skinux> Which version of Ubuntu has OpenJDK 8?
<jgcampbell300> ok i have some crazy things happening ... trying to install ubuntu it freezes .. mint mate mate-panel pops up 4 of everything on the panel ... cinnamon flips out i forget where ... xface and xubuntu seem to work fine ...
<jgcampbell300> oh .. windows 7 8 and 10 work just fine .. very odd
<Amm0n> dougiel, usually there isn't a log except there is an error then you'll find them in syslog or journalctl. If got warnings and want to know you could just "halt" the system.
<ioria> dougiel, but it was working before ? the shutdown , i mean
<sandrino> ciao
<andybrine> Afternoon Everyone
<crystalraven> also gave it a try a sudo make with same result: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15161279/
<andybrine> Can anyone recomend a tutorial to setup file sharing between 2 ubuntu machines? Im struggling and cant seem to get it working at all
<andybrine> I hav tried using samba with no success
<dougiel> Amm0n, I ne/etc/upstart-xsessions.ed to coron 01 * * * * sudo shutdown -h +240 and I need a linux that does that
<nullzen> anyone in here have much knowledge bout the disk encryption from the installer
<dougiel> Amm0n, I need to coron 01 * * * * sudo shutdown -h +240 and I need a linux that does that
<dougiel> ioria, I need to coron 01 * * * * sudo shutdown -h +240 and I need a linux that does that
<ioria> dougiel, it'a a cron job ?
<Ant_CA> Wow!
<dougiel> I need to eventually do the cron job that I know works but the darn ubuntu does not shut down cleanly
<dougiel> ioria,
<dougiel> ioria, I need to eventually do the cron job that I know works but the darn ubuntu does not shut down cleanly
<skinux> I this likely a Copyrighted media? https://etproxy.com/torrent/4661341/Ubuntu+Linux+Go+from+Beginner+to+Power+User%21.html
<ioria> dougiel, not very good in cron job, sorry, try to remove it and see if the machine shutdown regularly, then start over
<MonkeyDust> skinux  #ubuntu-offtopic
<dougiel> ioria, it is not doing that - it is now doing 'sudo shutdown -h +1' from a command prompt
<dougiel> ioria, there is no cron job
<dougiel> I would like to set up a shutdown for 4 hours after start up.
<dougiel> there is no linux that seems to be capable of this?
<MonkeyDust> dougiel  rtcwake can do that ... rtc means real time clock ... find it in the repos
<dougiel> I do not want to run a cron job I want my ubuntu to shutdown - h now
<reisio> dougiel: any system at all can do that
<reisio> the simple way would be to use 'at' in a pm-utils poweron script, but
<reisio> you could also use an rc.local/equivalent
<reisio> hell you could even not use at and use 'sleep 4h && shutdown -h now'
<ioria> dougiel, also qshutdown
<dougiel> MonkeyDust, reisio does the mentioned utilities require the machine to shut down? ie reisio you command is good but shutdown must work not hang the machine...
<ioria> !info qshutdown | dougiel
<ubottu> dougiel: qshutdown (source: shutdown-qapps): Qt program to shutdown/reboot/suspend/hibernate the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.8-1 (wily), package size 198 kB, installed size 988 kB
<dougiel> are you guys on the same page?
<reisio> dougiel: if shutdown -h now makes your machine hang, your bios/power config isn't right
<dougiel> I need to "shutdown -h now' and the fan stop spinning
<dougiel> reisio, can you help me with that?
<MonkeyDust> dougiel  what you can do also, make a cron job, that pauses 4 hours before shutting down the machine
<reisio> cron is not the right tool, if the poweron time varies
<reisio> I mean you could cron a script that is aware of poweron time, but that's convoluted
<parallels> Can I update to newer version in parallels
<dougiel> I have been doing this for more than a week and made little progress spending 10 -16 hrs aday on the project can someone hlep me please?
<reisio> parallels: don't see why not
<MonkeyDust> whats parallels?
<Ant_CA> quit
<komaru_912> reisub i know of, but what is reisio, i got nothing on google
<dougiel> parallels is vm software
<MonkeyDust> dougiel  try   sleep [4 hours] shutdown -h now
<parallels> Its a VM for MAC
<reisio> dougiel: I'd start by looking in your BIOS config and playing with prefs for acpi/apm/sleep
<camoril> init 0
<reisio> dougiel: if that doesn't work, you might try the same approach from software land
<reisio> komaru_912: it's part of a surname, reversed
<komaru_912> i have very basic doubts here, where is downloaded file stored after apt-get install pkg, and where is the installed file located?
<dougiel> MonkeyDust, your command does not even work
<andybrine> can anyone recommend a tutorial to setup network filesharing with ubuntu?
<andybrine> I just cant get it working
<v2> Hello
<reisio> andybrine: for use with... Windows boxes?
<reisio> v2: --preset insane
<parallels> reisio: I think i'm running an old version but cant see updated
<reisio> flac*
<v2> reisio: ?
<andybrine> reisio, no just ubuntu to ubuntu really
<reisio> parallels: theory is harder
<MonkeyDust> dougiel  what command did you type
<reisio> andybrine: I'd just use sshfs
<parallels> ok
<dougiel> copied and pasted
<dougiel> sleep [4 hours] shutdown -h no
<dougiel> sleep [4 hours] shutdown -h now
<v2> What is the differences between php and perl ?
<MonkeyDust> dougiel  no, yu have to eplace [4 hours with the correct syntax]
<andybrine> reisio, can you recomend a setup tutorial?
<andybrine> I want to use it through nautilus or nemo so I can edit from a client machine
<reisio> andybrine: that's the best part, it's soooooo simple
<reisio> andybrine: sshfs user@host:optional/path ./local/mount/point
<reisio> andybrine: done
<komaru_912> hi everyone! iam new to ubuntu.  i have very basic doubts here, where is downloaded file stored after apt-get install pkg, and where is the installed file located?
<andybrine> reisio, that sounds simple
<reisio> andybrine: secure by default, & optionally less secure if you want some speed improvements
<MonkeyDust> dougiel  type this, to test:   sleep 5s; ls
<reisio> andybrine: I'm sure you can put it into /etc/fstab, too, if you want; can't say I've yet bothered
<andybrine> reisio, where do I do that, is that through terminal?
<reisio> you'd have to use keys for that, I imagine
<reisio> andybrine: the 'sshfs user...' is from any terminal, yeah
<andybrine> ok, so thats from a client machine
<dougiel> MonkeyDust, ok that worked
<andybrine> but yu have to have a shared folder?
<dougiel> sudo sleep 5s; shutdown -h now
<MonkeyDust> dougiel  ok, now use the sleep command in combination with shutdown -h
<MonkeyDust> ok
<weeps> hi. I'm trying to dist-upgrade from 11.10 to one of the LTS versions, but none of 3 different methods I've tried work, they all cannot find any upgrades
<MonkeyDust> dougl  play a bit with it, try and make it a cron job etc
<xangua> ! Eol | weeps a fresh install would be faster
<ubottu> weeps a fresh install would be faster: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<guideX> Ben64: I was able to fix it, there was a "managed=false" in some ini file somewhere
<guideX> as soon as set to true, the wifi thingy lit up
<guideX> and all my connections were visible
<musicluvr5> does anyone know of a software that can find the metadata of audio files in ubuntu. I have music brainz picard and easy tag, but for some reason they don't correctly identify almost 80% of my collection. Something like TuneUp for windows and mac that listens to a part of the file and idenitifies the song based on that..?
<ioria> dougiel, i tested sudo shutdown -P   x (as 2400) and it works
<trini7y> After i downloaded some large file for almost   a week my laptop stopped connecting to the wifi
<dougiel> sleep 5s; sudo shutdown -h +1
<dougiel> ioria, ? then...
<reisio> musicluvr5: the problem with musicbrainz is that it has a tiny, tiny database compared to cddb
<reisio> musicluvr5: in the long run, it'll probably be better, but the long run isn't going to do you much good right now
<reisio> musicluvr5: I have found, in general, one must tag manually if one is at all picky :) :p :/
<dougiel> "sudo shutdown -P" will turn off my ubuntu?
<reisio> musicluvr5: apps like metaflac/id3v2, and beets if you can stand it, will help
<reisio> I find beets a little too cavalier
<ioria> dougiel, after 4 hours .....
<reisio> I imagine I could configure it to not be, but I'm already happy using sh
<ioria> dougiel, sudo shutdown -P   2400
<ioria> dougiel, if you start the command in a script at startup ...
<musicluvr5> thank you
<weeps> thanks xangua, I followed the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Oneiric (except that I used apt-get) but do-release-upgrade still does not find any new releases (this is lubuntu 11.10)
<dougiel> 40 hours?
<ioria> dougiel,  "I would like to set up a shutdown for 4 hours after start up"
<PestBuda> hey, why is it that "reboot" will execute without sudo?
<dougiel> right and my shutdown -
<dougiel> right and my shutdown -P 1 makes my machine hang right after it reports Stopping Speech Dispatcher speech-dispatcher [ok]
<dougiel> ioria, what is it hung on?
<ioria> dougiel,  dpkg -l speech-dispatcher
<dougiel> right and my shutdown -P 1 waits on minute makes my machine hang right after it reports Stopping Speech Dispatcher speech-dispatcher [ok]
<ioria> dougiel,  can you paste   dpkg -l speech-dispatcher  ?
<dougiel> do not fixate on the successful shutdown of the speech-dispatcher
<dougiel> when it is not installed it gives me an error and is not the issue as I understand it
<ioria> dougiel,  and without that command, does it shutdown regularly or hangs anyways ?
<dougiel> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<dougiel> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<dougiel> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<dougiel> ||/ Name            Version      Architecture Description
<dougiel> +++-===============-============-============-===================================
<dougiel> ii  speech-dispatch 0.8-5ubuntu1 amd64        Common interface to speech synthesi
<ioria> dougiel,  it's installed .... haven't you purged it ?
<ioria> dougiel,  you haven't
<dougiel> and still hung anyway!
<ioria> dougiel,  purge it
<dougiel> ioria, I did
<ioria> dougiel,  ah, ok
<dougiel> then I reinstalled it after the hanging persisted
<dougiel> then I reinstalled it after the hanging persisted ioria
<ioria> dougiel,  yes, does it shutdown regularly  without any parameters , like form the xfce menu ?
<serg__> hi. I have included kompiz and after loading the cross began to appear instead of the normal mouse cursor . It disappears after a run control center . Ubuntu Mate 15.10
<ioria> *from
<dougiel> my machine is hung and ...
<dougiel> holy cow ioria no.
<ioria> dougiel,  ok, so the issue is not the command , but your acpi settings
<reisio> serg__: sounds like you don't have a window manager running upon X starting
<reisio> serg__: if you log out and save your session that might fix it on its own
<dougiel> ioria, ok - where does that leave me?
<xubuntu11> hi, i try to run a script at power state switch between ac to dc. i put the script into /etc/pm/power.d/ and chmod x it. it puts "performance" per echo into /sys/devices/ystem/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_govenor, but if i unplug my powerc
<ioria> dougiel,  try to set acpi=force”   in  grub , edit the kernel line
<ioria> dougiel,  acpi=force
<xubuntu11> am i asking the wrong channel?
<dougiel> ioria, where do I put that?
<serg__> reisio, thanks - its work.
<reisio> serg__: coo coo
<reisio> xubuntu11: what was the question?
<mlvmhn> when will i recieve the update for Ubuntu?
<xubuntu11>  i try to run a script at power state switch between ac to dc. i put the script into /etc/pm/power.d/ and chmod x it. it puts "performance" per echo into /sys/devices/ystem/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_govenor, but if i unplug my powercable nothing happens
<ioria> dougiel,  you can visualize grub at boot, advanced option , press 'e'  , find the line 'linux' and after 'quite splash' add  acpi=force , or you can edit /etc/default/grub and   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash acpi=force”    and run sudo update-grub
<xangua> mlvmhn: update of what exactly? What release are you running?
<mlvmhn> 14.04 LTS atm, there is a new version 14.04.4 LTS
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: have you been doing regular apt-get updates?
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: or via update manager?
<mlvmhn> i always get the daily updates and install them asap
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: what is the output of 'lsb_release -r'
<mlvmhn> do i run that command in terminal?
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: sorry, I mean 'lsb_release -d'
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: yes in terminal
<mlvmhn> ok will check brb
<xubuntu11> i dont want to be annoying, but why doesnt anybody answer - i mean just a "i dont know" would be nice, so i am thinking i am asking somewhat of a wrong answer
<mlvmhn> ok there was 14.04.4 LTS, must have missed it
<xubuntu11> wrong question*
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: you get it via regular updates :)
<mlvmhn> k, so when i the major update for LTS versions?
<tgm4883> xubuntu11: because 1700 people putting "I Don't know" to every question would get super annoying super quick
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: you mean to 16.04?
<mlvmhn> yes
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: IIRC, you would get that prompt at the first point release, around june/july
<jushur> xubuntu11: you have the acpid service running?
<xubuntu11> jushur: how do i check that?
<mlvmhn> cool i have a tech question, can i run it here?
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: is it ubuntu related? If so, then yes
<xubuntu11> jushur: thanks for the keyword - i am looking into it!
<mlvmhn> my system is 4 GB RAM, 3 GHz Core2Duo. is that enough?
<jushur> mlvmhn: for what?
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: yea we need more detauls
<tgm4883> details*
<mlvmhn> just regular use, i feel sometimes lag. i also run qBittorrent with several big torrents
<jushur> pong runs on my p100 128mb ..
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: yea that should be fine
<jushur> mlvmhn: restrict your torrents some then?
<mlvmhn> so if i upgrade with more ram is no point?
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: i'd probably go SSD first
<mlvmhn> k, what is the max of ram i can have in ubuntu?
<jushur> mlvmhn: get a ssd for the system, and use the hdd for torrent sharing.
<baizon> mlvmhn: 1024GB
<tgm4883> baizon: nah, it's more than that
<mlvmhn> k thx ;)
<baizon> tgm4883: youre right, n/a
<baizon> tgm4883: hmm, no sorry youre wrong, its 12TB
<baizon> tgm4883: or when its extended 64TB
<baizon> depends on the version
<tgm4883> baizon: uh, 12TB is more than 1024GB :/
<tgm4883> so i'm right...
<tgm4883> at least, with the way I understand math. 1TB < 12TB
<baizon> tgm4883: 2 memory slots = 2^64
<baizon> tgm4883: 4 memory slots = 4^64
<tgm4883> baizon: what does that have to do with anything?
<baizon> tgm4883: nothing, sorry
<FatTone> Hey could anyone answer a question for me real quick?
<dougiel> ioria, thank you for your help... how do I make that edit permanant? while it does not work completely it puts my machine into a state where control + alt + del reboot it - do you know of a command that will just shut it down?
<vlt> Hello. I have a problem displaying some PDF files. For example, in a 10 page document pages 2-10 all show the same page. The affected files come from different sources (according to their header data). If I run the file through pdfopt or pdftk the problem gets fixed. Any idea what could be the problem here?
<FatTone> I'm new to Linux so this is probably pretty basic, but I was just looking through my trash folder and there were two folders in there named 'applications'. Inside those folders were a whole bunch of .desktop files. I didn't move those there. Is this something Linux does automatically?
<reisio> vlt: PDF is an awful format, and generators for it are also awful
<reisio> vlt: you could see how it looks via acroread, though
<reisio> vlt: that's all most PDF authors test against
<reisio> contributing to its awfulness
<reisio> FatTone: they could be, for example, things you deleted from your desktop
<reisio> or from your panel
<tgm4883> FatTone: no, linux doesn't move stuff automatically to your trash folder
<reisio> any little launcher or shortcut is ultimately usually a .desktop file
<FatTone> There's probably 100 files in there
<vlt> reisio: Yes, when testing on another machine in AcroRead it looks fine. But obviously other tools like pdftk or pdfopt seem to have no problem parsing it. How to fix the atril (evince fork) problem?
<komaru_912> ss
<tgm4883> vlt: file a bug with atril
<vlt> tgm4883: Thank you.
<FatTone> So I feel like I probably shouldn't just empty my trash with all these files in there. What do I do with them?
<cortexman> i need the subversion from Xenial, i'm on Wily
<cortexman> best procedure?
<tgm4883> FatTone: well if they are in there, they most likely aren't being used
<tgm4883> cortexman: compile?
<k1l> cortexman: look out for a ppa
<ravi_> hii
<cortexman> what about just adding xenail repos and updating just subversion
<cortexman> then disabling them
<tgm4883> cortexman: no
<tgm4883> cortexman: most definitely, do not do that
<ioria> dougiel,  sudo halt -p      not working ?
<reisio> vlt: I don't know pdfopt, but if it's like pdftk, it works on a much simpler level
 * Fleuv stlr 
<bunjee> can someone instruct me how to install my HP Photosmart 7250 printer wirelessly.....Please?
<reisio> vlt: if you separate all the pages and reparse each to make a new PDF, it will naturally be a superior PDF using Unixy tools
<cortexman> how about - how do i disable svn / kwallet integration?
<tgm4883> bunjee: what version of ubuntu?
<cortexman> that's another way to fix
<reisio> vlt: PDF is proprietary, you see, so no amount of bugs filed for evince will make evince render PDF the same as acroread
<reisio> it's a lost cause
<bunjee> 14.04
<cortexman> i'm not actually using Kubuntu, but i have it installed
<tgm4883> bunjee: is that a c7250 all-in-one?
<bunjee> yes
<tgm4883> bunjee: it's supported by the hplip package in 14.04, you should just be able to add it via the add printers dialog
<bunjee> Is hplip installed already or do I need to get it from somewhere?
<reisio> bunjee: probably need to install it
<tgm4883> bunjee: I believe it's already installed, but you can check by doing 'dpkg -l | grep hplip'
<dougiel> ioria, does not seem to just puts in a state wehree crtl+alt+del reboot it can we send a key combo to halt it?
<bunjee> OK......thank you.I'll give it a shot....
<theviralgriffin> hi guys need some help
<cortexman> can i just apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop without f'ing unity?
<xangua> cortexman: no
<xangua> ! Language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tgm4883> well you could, but it would be pointless
<cortexman> why would it be pointless?
<cortexman> ! Language Police
<tgm4883> cortexman: because it's a metapackage, and wouldn't remove any functionality
<cortexman> ah.
<cortexman> how do i get rid of it..
<theviralgriffin> I have installed ubuntu 15.10, recently whenever i login, the desktop resets, like i am unable to change background etc along with that icons which i had unlocked from dock get reset, could anyone help
<tgm4883> cortexman: what problem are you trying to solve?
<cortexman> i need to get rid of kwallet, it's causing svn to crash. disabling it, and disabling subversion using kwallet, haven't worked.
<cortexman> https://www.google.com/url?q=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bsource%2Fsubversion%2F%2Bbug%2F563179&sa=D&sntz=1&usg=AFQjCNGx1GEswOV4qNi9hnN8TuHRML3qTQ
<cortexman> oops
<cortexman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/subversion/+bug/563179
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563179 in subversion (Ubuntu) "svn crashes when checking out when saving credentials in kwallet" [Medium,Fix released]
<cortexman> there is a fixed package in there
<cortexman> but it's not in Wily
<ioria> dougiel,  i don't remember a 'shutdown shortcut' , on unity you can use a custom shortcut that will call a script where you set you halt command ...
<cortexman>  (see final comment)
<theviralgriffin> I have installed ubuntu 15.10, recently whenever i login, the desktop resets, like i am unable to change background etc along with that icons which i had unlocked from dock get reset, could anyone help
<cortexman> i'm thinking of just downloading the xenial package and installing it with dpkg http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/subversion
<cortexman> if it breaks things i can just uninstall it and reinstall the wily version
<dougiel> so the shutdown command does not work in ubuntu 14.04 lts
<bunjee> tgm4883....no good on this end......trying to "add printer".........network...............don't know where to type in hplip.
<tgm4883> bunjee: well you would do add printer > network > then type in the IP address of the printer
<tgm4883> bunjee: or if you wait, it should probably autopopulate
<tgm4883> bunjee: did you verify that hplip was installed?
<bunjee> hplip is installed
<theviralgriffin> I have installed ubuntu 15.10, recently whenever i login, the desktop resets, like i am unable to change background etc along with that icons which i had unlocked from dock get reset, could anyone help
<tgm4883> bunjee: so you are in teh add printer interface, you've expanded out "Network printer" then selected "find network printer"?
<tgm4883> !patience | theviralgriffin
<ubottu> theviralgriffin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bunjee> tgm4833...........yes
<tgm4883> bunjee: do you know the IP address of the printer?
<bunjee> yes....I did a printout.....
<Guest29522> Hi guys, I needed some help with my Ubuntu 15.10. I get W: Failed to fetch http://np.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch type errors for all the wily-updates.. But when I switch to the us mirror, I get no error. I think its the mirror of Nepal having the issue.
<Guest29522> Can anyone please help me on this ?
<tgm4883> bunjee: then you should be able to put the IP address in the field there
<bunjee> searching now....................
<Bashing-om> Guest40841: Maybe the 'np' mirror has not completed synching up with mother to this time ?
<arunpyasi> Bashing-om: its been more than 1 week we have this issue.
<JackiePuppet> while in a man page, is there a way to give a command go to another refered man page without going back to the terminal (staying in that man page)?
<bunjee> tgm4833.......I'll have to try later.....thanks for the help.............
<Bashing-om> arunpyasi: As no problems with the main mirror site, then that points that Nipal's server with a problem . I did have same extended issue with my mirror site and I did change my morror. // I do not know the procedure to contact the mirror to inquire of the nature of the problem .
<ioria> arunpyasi, try now sudo apt-get update
<arunpyasi> ioria: did you fix the problem ?
<arunpyasi> Bashing-om: ok :) No Problem.
<ioria> arunpyasi, well, just a minut ago your repoare still at 9 Feb now are 20 Feb .... try to run the update
<arunpyasi> ioria: how did you find that
<arunpyasi> ?
<ioria> arunpyasi, did you run sudo apt-get update ?
<designbybeck> If I'm trying to do an install in the terminal and it says" E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" But I don't have anything else open, how do I fix that
<arunpyasi> ioria: I encountered the error
<s4b0t4g3> Hey
<designbybeck> Normally I reboot the computer, but I don't want to do that everytime
<ioria> arunpyasi, still now ?
<arunpyasi> ioria: Hash Sum mismatch
<arunpyasi> ioria: yes
<s4b0t4g3> Any1 can help me? my audio isn`t working on lionsec
<arunpyasi> error from wily-security and wily-updates
<s4b0t4g3> Any1 can help me? my audio isn`t working on lionsec
<k1l> s4b0t4g3: ask the lionsec support then
<ioria> arunpyasi, sorry, yes , you repos  are stuck at 09-Feb-2016 00:07 	6.1K	
<MonkeyDust> what's kionsec
<MonkeyDust> what's lionsec
<ioria> arunpyasi, http://np.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/
<Bashing-om> designbybeck: How about ' sudo fuser -cuk /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock ' ??
<s4b0t4g3> But alsa-mixer is`nt working
<designbybeck> ok let me try that Bashing-om
<s4b0t4g3> omg
<arunpyasi> ioria: ok.. so how can we fix this ?
<MonkeyDust> s4b0t4g3  ok, so lionsec is some ibscue distro... you're in the wrong channel, it's not supported here
<ioria> arunpyasi,  switch mirror :(
<MonkeyDust> obscure*
<s4b0t4g3> LionSec is based on Ubuntu Bro
<arunpyasi> ioria: is bad idea..
<MonkeyDust> s4b0t4g3  and ubuntu is based in debian, yet you're not in #debian
<s4b0t4g3> Just a alternative distro of ubuntu on pentesting
<arunpyasi> ioria: cause I have good down speed with my country mirror
<ioria> arunpyasi,  really ? why ?
<arunpyasi> other mirror, is late.
<MonkeyDust> s4b0t4g3  alternative distro's are not supported here
<arunpyasi> I mean, slow download
<s4b0t4g3> ok thanks
<ioria> arunpyasi,  oh... well, i'm in Europe and use the us mirrors ....
<arunpyasi> ioria: ok.. but I have slow download speed naa..
<arunpyasi> so.
<designbybeck> nope Bashing-om ....that first command complete crashed my system
<jainam> hello
<designbybeck> ....well I guess that fixed the issue because the reboot ha
<Amm0n> designbybeck, next time: ps -aux |grep /var/lib/dpkg/ and see whats using it
<designbybeck> thanks Amm0n
<Bashing-om> designbybeck: Can not imigine the why it would crash the system . What release are you running ? Maybe look'n that something in systemd has changed ??
<pnwise> Can someone help me with xset on Ubuntu? I am using i3wm and can't set anything from a script to xset, only if I type in terminal. So now my screen is on all the time.
<designbybeck>  Bashing-om 14.04
<Bashing-om> designbybeck: K; .. No idea then as to why the crash .
<RippyDippy> hey guys, Im on xfce. Any idea why my workspace names arn't permanent
<designbybeck> Come on 16.04 :)
<arunpyasi> ioria: I have just sent a msg to the maintainer of the repo, I hope he will help to fix the issue soon.
<Amm0n> pnwise, you want to blank your screen?
<pnwise> Amm0n yes
<Amm0n> pnwise, you could use xscreensaver, or add xet somewhere in your i3 config, or pass it over with .xinitrc
<ioria> arunpyasi,  good, try to clean the cache
<pnwise> Amm0n It doesn't work, xset only change settings if they are typed in terminal, it doesn't work in i3 config, in crontab or any other script.
<arunpyasi> ioria: I did everything out !!
<arunpyasi> ioria: I cleaned all the apt's cache, lists but no fix with my country repo :P
<ioria> arunpyasi,  sorry to hear that
<Amm0n> pnwise, did you try this suggested solution: https://faq.i3wm.org/question/5938/getting-screen-to-blank/ ?
<pnwise> Amm0n Yes, I tried every solution I was able to find on google. But let me try again
<BluesKaj> arunpyasi, then try changing your mirrors/sources in the package manager then updating
<arunpyasi> BluesKaj: yeah did it. I am now connecting with us mirror.. But I want our mirror to be fixed ASAP.
<BluesKaj> arunpyasi, yes understood, closer mirrors are fastest
<arunpyasi> yeah BluesKaj
<hexhaxtron> How can I make forward of port 22 without access to the router?
<ioria> arunpyasi,  there is also http://ubuntu.ntc.net.np/    but still stopped at 9 Feb
<arunpyasi> BluesKaj: with my country mirror I get 3-5 MB/s but with US or other max I get is 80 KB/s
<arunpyasi> ioria: yeah, they both are the same server.... just the domain is different.
<ioria> arunpyasi,  i see
<BluesKaj> arunpyasi, have you tried the main mirror in the UK ?
<arunpyasi> BluesKaj: yeah, they work fine.
<arunpyasi> BluesKaj: main mirror is in UK or US ? I think its US !!
<arunpyasi> ohh.. I see, its UK. :D
<BluesKaj> arunpyasi, no it's in the UK
<arunpyasi> BluesKaj: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/archive.ubuntu.com right ?
<BluesKaj> arunpyasi, yes'
<Amm0n> pnwise, i'm not familar with i3, but you could also set it with X. See: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Display_Power_Management_Signaling#Setting_up_DPMS_in_X
<BluesKaj> arunpyasi, didn't realize you meant a ppa though
<arunpyasi> BluesKaj: did I ? I don't think I meant a PPA :P
<ioria> arunpyasi,  have you rebooted by the time you cleaned the cache ?
<BluesKaj> arunpyasi, oops sorry , the launchpad thing made me think it was appa
<nik> kmkkk
<arunpyasi> ioria: no, I haven't but yes, I had tested to many other PC but it reported the same error
<arunpyasi> BluesKaj: Oh ok. NP
<pnwise> Thanks Amm0n I already have similar script for X, but it does not work either
<ioria> arunpyasi,  you also tried  s sudo apt update ?   (not apt-get)
<arunpyasi> ioria: isn't that almost same ? No i haven't
<ioria> arunpyasi,  yes it is
<ioria> :þ
<deniz946> hello, my microphone is recording VERY low, any help with that?
<arunpyasi> lol
<deniz946> if I amplify it, i hear so much noise
<designbybeck> Amm0n, it happened again, so I did what you said and I don't see anything
<Gallomimia> what kinda mic?
<deniz946> Gallomimia: Internal (built-in) or some pluged
<designbybeck> Amm0n, the grep just gave back the color command
<Gallomimia> both then?
<deniz946> Gallomimia: Yes
<Gallomimia> seems pretty odd... i was going to suggest a mismatch in impedence versus voltage
<Gallomimia> what do you use to "amplify" it?
<deniz946> Settings > Sound > Input
<designbybeck> Amm0n, oh looks like Software Updater was open this time, but wouldn't have have shown in the grep command?
<Gallomimia> and what's the "noise" you hear?
<deniz946> The amplification noise
<Gallomimia> a buzz
<deniz946> like zzzzzzzz
<deniz946> yeah
<Gallomimia> hmmmm
<rederred> buna sera
<deniz946> This is how i got it
<deniz946> http://storage1.static.itmages.com/i/16/0221/h_1456084526_7922254_3107a3a2f5.png
<Gallomimia> maybe you can change something with pulse-audio but i'm at a loss to help
<django_> whats linux mint?
<django_> its not ubuntu right
<Gallomimia> right
<k1l> django_: no, its not ubuntu
<Gallomimia> it's based on ubuntu but it's something else
<deniz946> pulse audio is some app?
<Gallomimia> deniz946: no it's the backend for the audio in ubuntu. there's apps to manipulate it
<Gallomimia> settings > sound being one of them
<k1l> deniz946: some laptops internal sounddevices have some issue with the netbrum. is this a laptop? did you try to unplug the wire and see if that is still the issue?
<deniz946> k1l: Yeah, it's laptop, I don't want to open the laptop, waranty matter
<k1l> deniz946: i mean let it run on battery and see if that error is still there with the net brumm
<deniz946> okay, one sec, ill test
<deniz946> k1l: still very low
<k1l> deniz946: ok. then it could be just a cheap audio card or its not well seperated from the power transistors which means the brumm is not going away due to hardware issues
<deniz946> I think it's not cheap, the laptop i have is quite good, and with good sound card
<deniz946> Sound Blaster Sound Card
<ioria> deniz946, you can try audacity
<oiuy543> does your sound work when you boot from usb installed os?
<deniz946> oiuy543: Didn't tested it, but in windows works quite good
<Caroga> any lvm experts in the house ?
<Caroga> I seek help with recovering lvm metadata from one of my pv's and it's not going that well
<||arifaX> I have a dual boot 14.04 / XP. XP worked and is still in menu.lst but I can not boot it, ends in black screen doing nothing, no logos, nothing. any ideas how I can fix that
<skinux> What is the most recommended way to upgrade distribution versions now?
<k1l> skinux: cli or gui?
<skinux> either one
<bekks> skinux: do-release-upgrade
<Multbrelch> I try to forward X11 from an old SUN onto an Ubuntu 14.04 via telnet and use "setenv DISPLAY IPaddress:0.0" on the SUN. It says: "XView error: Cannot open connection". Any idea?
<k1l> do-release-upgrade on cli. update-manager on gui
<bekks> Multbrelch: telnet cant forward anything.
<bekks> Multbrelch: You need to use SSH.
<skinux> It says no release found, but I'm on Trusty right now and I know there are three newer versions.
<Multbrelch> bekks it works with Xming under windows ...
<bekks> skinux: Which ve®sion are you on?
<skinux> 14.04.3
<bekks> Multbrelch: Using telnet - it cant. telnet doesnt support forwarding.
<serg__> reisio, after reboot problem reappeared
<bekks> skinux: There are no newer LTS releases.
<Multbrelch> bekks, but with Xming and a telnet putty connection to the SUN it works ...
<skinux> Oh, well I know that, but I want to upgrade non-LTS version
<tellendil> Hi ! I've got a problem with apt-cacher-ng in Wily, it will fire random mismatch for checksums and therefore is unusable to install packages. I'm using the Wily version from vagrant (ubuntu/wily64). Does somebody has a clue ?
<bekks> Multbrelch: Well, then you are the first one who uses a feature of telnet which isnt implemented.
<k1l> skinux: to 14.04.4?
<skinux> To 14.10 to start with
<Multbrelch> bekks, or is there something I miss with respect to Xming?
<k1l> skinux: 14.10 is dead, so it 15.04.
<bekks> Multbrelch: telnet does not support forwarding. You need to use SSH.
<k1l> skinux: so you want to upgrade to 15.10 now? do you really want to upgrade?
<skinux> Well, AFAIK I have to upgrade by one version at a time
<med_> you should be able to go from LTS to LTS or at least LTS to LTS.1
<Mchammerdad> ON windows 10 there is a really neat "cast to device" that works great with my smart TV. I can stream movies I downloaded to my TV in the living room that way. Does Ubuntu/Linux have any similar features that I can use?
<k1l> skinux: yes. and that is the problem now. that is why i ask if you really want to upgrade. you will have to make a EOL upgrade to 14.10, then a EOL upgrade to 15.04 then a upgrade to 15.10.
<skinux> So I can go directly from 14.04 to 15.10?
<k1l> skinux: and in 4 months you need to upgrade to 16.04.
<k1l> skinux: no
<akik> Multbrelch: when using telnet the x11 apps are not tunneled but try to connect to the $DISPLAY you've set with x11 protocols
<johnzorn> what does xdg-open use to figure out what program to use to open something? I changed the default for text/html to chromium. When I do a xdg-mime query default text/html I get chromium-browser-chromium.desktop but when I xdg-open a .html it open in firefox
<skinux> Well, I want OpenJDK-8, website says to install from Repo, but repo doesn't have it.
<Multbrelch> akik, hi! BTW: telnet does now work when not installing xinetd !!
<Multbrelch> akik, so what must I do? Something like this?: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/x11-forwarding-over-telnet-is-it-possible-261553/
<BarnacleBob> wait
<akik> Multbrelch: the correct answer is http://sunfreeware.com/
<akik> Multbrelch: get openssh from there
<bekks> akik: No.
<bekks> Multbrelch: The correct answer is www.opencsw.org
<bekks> Sunfreeware is dead for ages.
<k1l> skinux: see the PPA http://askubuntu.com/questions/464755/how-to-install-openjdk-8-on-14-04-lts
<Bashing-om> skinux: Bugs should now be irined out : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1497024 <- release upgrades should jump over unsupported releases.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1497024 in update-manager (Ubuntu Vivid) "release upgrades should jump over unsupported releases" [High,Fix released]
<Multbrelch> akik and bekks, why does it work with Xming and putty via telnet? Is there something similar like Xming for Linux?
<bekks> Multbrelch: akik told you what telnet does. The solution to your issue is using ssh.
<Multbrelch> k
<Nukien> I'm having an issue with drive remove/insert with 14.04 - using a supermicro system
<skinux> Tried to use the PPA, apt says there is nothing java8
<Nukien> Removing a drive doesn't seem to produce a notification - the system just eventually notices it can't write to the device and offlines it
<Nukien> Not like removing a usb drive
<Nukien> Inserting a replacement (this is for testing md replacement etc) does nothing - no notification of a new drive
<Nukien> Is it missing a hotplug module or similar ?
<cortexman> how do i get unity to be the default desktop from the command line..
<Mchammerdad> Anyone have any luck getting 3 monitors configured with 2  GPU's?
<qwertyuioplkjhgf> cortexman: what do you mean?
<Bashing-om> cortexman: Depends, what release are you running ?
<cortexman> wily
<cortexman> it's trying and failing to boot into kubuntu
<k1l> cortexman: autologin?
<cortexman> not starting sddm either
<cortexman> it's booting into console
<k1l> cortexman: sudo apt install lightdm
<cortexman> i have lightdm
<Bashing-om> cortexman: What results ' sudo systemctl start lightdm ' ?
<k1l> sudo systemctl start lightdm
<cortexman> worked..
<cortexman> how do i get that on boot
<k1l> what bootparameter do you use?
<cortexman> no idea
<ioria> cortexman, cat Xorg.0.log | grep Kernel
<ioria> cortexman, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep Kernel
<k1l> dmesg should tell the booting kernel parameters too
<platsbruts> hi
<qwertyuioplkjhgf> hi
<platsbruts> I have a separate /home partition and I want to reinstall my ubuntu distro
<cortexman> kernel params are ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<platsbruts> how can I do that?
<cortexman> @ioria @k1l
<ioria> cortexman, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm   should set it as default ... what are you using now ?
<cortexman> just did that
<cortexman> i have another problem, i can't install the cuda deb anymore
<cortexman> Failed to fetch cuda-repo-7-5-local/Relase No hash entry in Release file which is considered strong enough for security purposes
<lowkey> anyone here running Ubuntu on Dell XPS 13" (2015) laptop?
<qwertyuioplkjhgf> (exit
<Multbrelch> akik, installing ssh is almost impossible on the SUN since I even do not have pkgadd or a compiler. Anyway, if I want to  try to connect to the $DISPLAY via the X11 protocols it should work as described here, right? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/x11-forwarding-over-telnet-is-it-possible-261553/page2.html
<cortexman> is there a way to tell apt to ignore the hash
<niesoft> hi
<streulma> hello if I run 14.04 or 15.10 my unity is sometimes reset with old fonts and loogs ugly
<ouroumov> streulma, it's a feature not a bug
<MonkeyDust_> streulma  install unity-tweak
<streulma> oh, not normal that Unity reset
<streulma> a friend has also
<k1l> streulma: that is not intended. does a relogin help?
<streulma> a reboot helps
<streulma> I have an Intel 4600 card
<streulma> and my Nvidia is not supported with Nouveau, kernel issue
<streulma> I have to use nouveau.modeset=0 and i915.modeset=1
<tester> Hey
<tester> Is there french communauty here ?
<EriC^^> #ubuntu-fr
<tester> thanks
<EriC^^> np
<tester> what about blackbuntu ?
<k1l> tester: thats not an ubuntu
<EriC^^> no idea, try /msg alis list *blackbuntu*
<k1l> tester: see the website you got that OS from.
<suncokret> hello, is it secure if we use portable linux programs which we put for example in home directory?
<tester> ok i gonna do this
<tester> thx guyw
<tester> guyz qwrty grr
<k1l> suncokret: depends on the programs you run. if the portable programs harm your system its not safe :)
<suncokret> for example i run double commander portable, is it safe in home directory or it is better to put program directory in for example usr directory and path for configuration files in home?
<suncokret> i mean if i put double commander portable in home directory, is double commander safe there, can it be harm by viruses?
<k1l> suncokret: there is no safe place if your system is infected.
<suncokret> i don't understand... tell me is it better and safer to put double commander portable in home directory or in usr directory? or it is same?
<teward> suncokret: it is neither safer nor better.  the problem is the safety of the application NOT where you put it
<MonkeyDust_> suncokret  what is double commander? a game?
<suncokret> i understand that, double comander is safe
<k1l> for virus it doesn matter. but ou dont put portable stuff into /usr. you put that into your /home or into /opt
<teward> suncokret: then I would put it in your own /home/ directory
<suncokret> double commander is best file manager for linyx
<suncokret> linux
<cortexman_> my xenial upgrade has been pretty successful, with the exception that i have to run sudo systemctl start lightdm after boot
<teward> somewhere
<cortexman_> can't get lightdm to stick
<teward> !xenial | cortexman_, assuming you want help with that stuff
<ubottu> cortexman_, assuming you want help with that stuff: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<teward> so, #ubuntu+1
<suncokret> http://doublecmd.sourceforge.net/
<cortexman_> may not be xenial related. i have multiple window managers installed
<cortexman_> gdm, lightdm, sddm, kdm, whatever
<suncokret> that is link for double commander :)
<teward> cortexman_: well, you said you upgraded to Xenial
<k1l> suncokret: why do you use a portable version? double commander is in the ubuntu repos
<teward> cortexman_: so, because you upgraded to Xenial, you should refer to #ubuntu+1 with any support questions and such :)
<suncokret> yes, but i like portable... :)
<baizon> suncokret: that doesnt make any sense
<k1l> suncokret: portable is dumb if its in the official repo
<suncokret> if you use portable you can use several versions in same time
<k1l> suncokret: which doesnt make sense
<suncokret> for me it does make sense, it is thing of like and choice :)
<suncokret> if developer make portable version then much people probably use it :)
<MonkeyDust_> suncokret  i'm installing it from the repos, why do you go to that website
<k1l> suncokret: ok, this is out of the #ubuntu focus then.
<MonkeyDust_> suncokret  it's simply similar to norton commanader, midnight commander, nothing special
<MonkeyDust_> gnome-commander
<suncokret> it is much better than norton or midnight commander... it is much better... it is similar to total commander
<truexfan81> can anyone tell me where the phpmyadmin package puts its config file on 14.04 when you don't specify one of the 2 httpd options during install?
<Ben64> /etc/phpmyadmin probably
<Abe_> mounting and unmounting cd's in linux is a very big pain
<Ben64> nope
<SupaYoshi> Hey guys
<SupaYoshi> maybe you need to limit the MARK rule with -o?
<SupaYoshi> How do I do this on this?
<Ben64> SupaYoshi: need context
<k1l> SupaYoshi: what context?
<SupaYoshi> sudo iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner deluge -j MARK --set-mark 0x1
<Abe_> can't find /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab <--- ok means what?
<Ben64> Abe_: explain exactly what you're doing
<k1l> Abe_: what is your real issue?
<SupaYoshi> Okay wow
<truexfan81> Ben64: you would think that but nope, its not there
<SupaYoshi> Well.
<k1l> Abe_: your desktop (gvfs) should do all the mounting for you.
<SupaYoshi> I am trying to route all the traffic owned by user deluge, over tun1.
<SupaYoshi> I've got that working.
<SupaYoshi> But after doing it...
<SupaYoshi> I cannot access deluged anymore from my LAN.
<SupaYoshi> because all traffic for that user and its processes
<SupaYoshi> is run over that tun1.
<SupaYoshi> But I want to access it from my LAN.
<SupaYoshi> And nobody knows how to in #netfilter
<SupaYoshi> lol
<Abe_> kk so I'm installing a windows game via Pol, the game has 3 Cd's, it does not recognize the 2nd Cd.
<SupaYoshi> except this guy, suggesting this:
<SupaYoshi> SupaYoshi, maybe you need to limit the MARK rule with -o?
<SupaYoshi> So Im trying to put that -o argument into that MARK rule.
<SupaYoshi> But not getting it yet.
<SupaYoshi> Any idea  k1l
<Ben64> Abe_: what game, are they cds or dvds, what does dmesg say about the disc?
<k1l> SupaYoshi: sorry, no
<Abe_> well I will eventually get it to run i am not worried about that
<drac0666> hi, i have problem with my Ubuntu mate 15, after reboot i often have no sounds, sometimes i have to run app (spotify) twice or more to hear something from spearking. Any ideas why?
<Abe_> but finding disks with  """ mount|grep ^'/dev' """ seems not very user friendly.
<Ben64> Abe_: well why are you doing that?
<Abe_> to find my mounting point
<Ben64> Abe_: so did you come here to complain or do you want help with something
<truexfan81> anyone know where that conf file is? i'd really like to gain access to phpmyadmin, but since i don't have physical access to the machine i have to add my ip to its config to do so
<Abe_> just complaining xD sorry. well I need help with that. but I think i'm able to figure it out.
<Abe_> thx to google
<tsapii> how do you need help with it if you can figure it out?
<Ben64> truexfan81: use find or locate or something? or install phpmyadmin manually
<faust`> hello, i am moving my web server to a new server, how can i copy everything from old server to new server? my only access way to old server is FTP
<truexfan81> Ben64: locate says its in the apache dir, but nano says the file is empty
<Abe_> tsapii: idk i am confused
<tsapii> what are you confused about?
<NoobMessesUpLinu> hi guys
<asper> hello there. running on ubuntu 16.04 i can't delete a bridge interface created by ip link. after reboot its still there and an previously associated wifi interface uses it as master.
<Abe_> tsapii: nothing, I'm going to try it later again,
<xangua> ! 16.04 | asper
<ubottu> asper: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<drac0666> I have problem with my Ubuntu mate 15, after reboot i often have no sounds, sometimes i have to run app (spotify) twice or more to hear something from spearking. Any ideas why?
<victoria__> hello
<victoria__> i have i problem with trusty ubuntu no wlan
<victoria__> please somebody help me
<Ben64> !details | victoria__
<ubottu> victoria__: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<victoria__> ok
<drac0666> I have problem with my Ubuntu mate 15, after reboot i often have no sounds, sometimes i have to run app (spotify) twice or more to hear something from spearking. Profile and Device in settings is correct (Maya u5 usb card) when i type pactl list sinks short i recive RUNNING on maya and still i hear nothing on speakrs
<victoria__> http://pastebin.com/J2r0Zutt
<k1l> victoria__: can you show the output of "lspci" and "lsusb"?
<ouroumov> victoria__, your wireless is not detected using lshw -C network ?
<drac0666> my problem is so wired that noone wants to help? ;p
<Majora320> s
<victoria__> how can i know that please  give a command
<Majora320> know what?
<ouroumov> drac0666, more likely no one know how to help, wait for someone qualified to read your message
<Ben64> victoria__: the same way you just posted the output from iwconfig, post the output of both 'lspci' and 'lsusb'
<victoria__> ahhh, ok :$
<truexfan81> Ben64: find finds nothing locate just finds empty files
<drac0666> ouroumov, ok i will try ask later
<truexfan81> as long as nginx has been around there should really be an option for it in the phpmyadmin autoconfig
<ouroumov> drac0666, also ask in #ubuntu-mate on the off chance it's distribution-specific
<victoria__> http://pastebin.com/yJYveETi
<Ben64> truexfan81: just install it manually then
<ilonka_> hi
<truexfan81> Ben64: what you mean by manual? compile?
<Ben64> truexfan81: no... go to phpmyadmin, download, done
<drac0666> ouroumov, i doubt that i had that on ubuntu/ubuntu mate/linux mint
<ouroumov> k
<k1l> victoria__: and "lspci"?
<Majora320>  #freenode
<victoria__> lpsci here: http://pastebin.com/7NSWhEGY
<truexfan81> lol extracted the zip did a ls | grep .conf got 0 results so that doesn't have the conf that allows me to add my ip to it either
<victoria__> i ve translated that
<truexfan81> time for church, i'll have to work on it more later i guess
<Gallomimia> ls | grep .conf probably won't have as good of results as find . -name .conf
<Gallomimia> and both probably need some wildcards
<k1l> victoria__: "lspci"
<k1l> victoria__: there was a typo
<victoria__> http://pastebin.com/7NSWhEGY
<victoria__> ahh wait now is working
<victoria__> lpsci
<k1l> victoria__: details matter: its lspci. not lpsci
<victoria__> sorry for that :$
<diego_> Hey guys. I need to create a hotspot, but my situation is a bit different than the tutorials/guides ive seen online., and therefore I couldnt make it to work. Can anyone quickly help me?
<victoria__> here we go: http://pastebin.com/zqS6r2GK
<k1l> victoria__: why are you root?
<Slashman> hello, for a server, is there any point to running unprivileged lxc container? the server guide don't give much details about the security risk that may exists
<victoria__> it s worng
<k1l> !bcm43xx | victoria__ see this
<ubottu> victoria__ see this: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<drac0666> I have problem with my Ubuntu mate 15, after reboot i often have no sounds, sometimes i have to run app (spotify) twice or more to hear something from spearking. Profile and Device in settings is correct (Maya u5 usb card) when i type pactl list sinks short i recive RUNNING on maya and still i hear nothing on speakrs
<dillon> hey guys, I need some more help I am trying to run a .gba file and it automatically downloaded mednafan and it said that it would work with the .gba file but it is not opening or running anything could someone please help me out
<monq> hey guys, i got a problem with my etc/profile file and cant get along :/
<monq> as soon as i connect via ssh on my ubuntu server a message is displayed: -bash: /etc/profile: row 22: syntax error at unexpected word »$'do\r'«
<monq> i googled but didnt find solution - although my syntax in that file is correct
<monq> same as here: http://faculty.csuci.edu/peter.smith/s13421handouts/etcprofile.pdf
<k1l> did you make changes to that file?
<skinux> Is this stuff actually free or is it pirated? http://administrationx.net/Ubuntu-Server-Administration-pdf.html
<monq> yes
<monq> i added a line at its bottom : SECRET_KEY_BASE=MY HASH
<monq> MY HAS is a hash value
<monq> later i deleted
<monq> and did reboot
<monq> but error still appears
<ouroumov>  /etc/profile is sourced by your shell upon login. There's a syntax error in the file. Correct the syntax error and the message will disappear.
<tgm4883> skinux: what stuff
<ouroumov> If row=line then it gives you and idea where the syntax error is monq
<skinux> The PDFs on that page
<rexwin____> how to find what dovecot packages are installed in my server?
<tgm4883> skinux: not sure. They are all super old though
<tgm4883> rexwin____: 'dpkg -l | grep dovecot'
<skinux> Well, I probably don't want anything really old
<tgm4883> skinux: what are you trying to do?
<ouroumov> monq, did you by any chance copied the code from that pdf onto a windows machine before pasting it on your server?
<skinux> I was simply looking for free PDF books on Ubuntu administration
<skinux> Figured I might learn a few things.
<tgm4883> skinux: well it's not a pdf, but there is always https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<monq> ouroumov, yes
<ouroumov> monq, I think that's where the syntax error is comming from. Under windows the new line sequence is \r\n
<skinux> Does that teach about all the various commands?
<monq> ouroumov is there a way copying that file content without windows format
<monq> im typting that whole script manually right now xD
<ouroumov> monq, you can try removing the stuff in-place and see if that fixes things. Use on the server: sed -i s/"\r\n"/"\n"/g /etc/profile
<monq> ouroumov i tried that command didnt fix it
<drac0666> I have problem with my Ubuntu mate 15, after reboot i often have no sounds, sometimes i have to run app (spotify) twice or more to hear something from spearking. Profile and Device in settings is correct (Maya u5 usb card) when i type pactl list sinks short i recive RUNNING on maya and still i hear nothing on speakrs
<monq> ouroumov but im pretty sure u are rigt with ur hypothesis cuz k1l told me same
<ouroumov> Oh, I hadn't noticed
<monq> he told me in another channel
<sparks_> Hey folks, made a pretty big boo boo this weekend.. I went to shrink my mdadm raid6 from 10 drives to 9, which I did successfully, but I forgot to resize2fs the device partition prior to shrinking the array... what I am now left with is a working array, but a file system that is borked
<monq> but im too lazy to type that script by hand
<monq> xD
<sparks_> I went ahead and ran fsck.ext4 on the device but it cxomplains about the partition not matching the device count in blocks and fails out eventually.. even if I run with the -y flag
<andybrine> hi everyone
<andybrine> does anyone know if samba still works for filesharing in ubuntu 15.10?
<k1l> andybrine: why not?
<compdoc> you would hope so
<andybrine> k1l I just cant seem to get it working and have tried everything
<andybrine> im not able to see my workgroup at all
<andybrine> thought I would be able to see that on my machine
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Is here. our day brightens .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: :)
<andybrine> Is there anything specifically that I need to do to make the workgroup visible?
<andybrine> any help would be appreciated thanks :D
<sparks_> also trying to resize gives me this error resize2fs: Can't read a block bitmap while trying to resize
<drac0666> Changing autospawn=yes to no in /etc/pulse/client.conf stops pulseaudio service from working?
<monq> k1l , ouroumov thanks guys! i just wrote that script manually in vim and now everythink works fine. as u mentioned the syntax error was cuz of the \r\n linebreak windows is fomatting its lines, but linux doesnt ackknowledge \r in its format. the problem was that im operating from a windows machine via ssh. even when i replace all \r\n in my editor (sublime2 or n++) with \n only, everytime when i copy that content, windows automatically adds \r\n to
<monq>  each end of line again(!)
<monq> i just wanted to share with u
<ouroumov> Ok, thanks for the update monq
<k1l> monq: look at the encoding.
<k1l> ubuntu uses utf-8
<Massa> Hey anyone ever installed lolcat on their machine?
<monq> i found a way with sublime2 : u can determine it via: VIEW -> LINE ENDINGS -> WINDOWS / UNIX
<minitrue> hey, im having a problem after upgrading (apt-get upgrade) after boot i cant log in, it only refresh the log in screen where it ask for an user and password, anyone knows what might be the problem?
<EriC^^> minitrue: new graphics driver isn't working
<EriC^^> did you try the guest account?
<minitrue> EriC^^: yes, i have different users its the same with all of them
<k1l> minitrue: what is "uname -a"? and what ubuntu is that?
<EriC^^> press ctrl+alt+f1 and type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<minitrue> 3.13.0-77 generic
<minitrue> k1l: ^
<k1l> minitrue: is "linux-generic" installed?
<minitrue> k1l: I would asume I've being using 14.04 lts
<minitrue> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/ao2g
<k1l> minitrue: is "linux-generic" installed?
<k1l> minitrue: sudo apt install linux-generic
<minitrue> k1l: yes is installed
<k1l> minitrue: how did you install the video driver?
<EriC^^> minitrue: which driver are you using?
<minitrue> EriC^^: I can see that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf right?
<silvian> HI andybrine
<silvian> which workgroup are you talking about?
<minitrue> EriC^^: is there a way to change the drivers from tty?
<diego_> can somebody quickly help me set up a hotspot? the guides online I followed couldn't help cuz my settings are a bit different
<silvian> @digeo_: a wifi hotspot?
<silvian> as in set your laptop to be an ad-hoc wifi hotspot?
<andybrine> not to worry silvian, I have got it sorted
<silvian> cool cheers
<andybrine> was having problems setting up samba and now its working.
<silvian> ah for file sharing
<silvian> cool... glad you got it sorted :)
<andybrine> Such a challenge setting samba up now its crazy!!
<silvian> i just use ssh and sftp to be honest... i don't bothe with any forms of file sharing anymore
<silvian> too much hassle
<silvian> ssh i know it works and its gonna work and be secure
<silvian> if you need a gui filezilla is excellent to use with sftp
<diego_> @silvan Correct. However the thing is that I get internet from an ethernet cable and because I'm on a school network, I need to set up the Ip address range, DNS server and default gateway. My laptop network card apparently doesn't support hostspot, but that doesnt matter since I have a netowrk adapter - alfa AWUS036NH. I would like the alfa to broadcast the wifi from the ethernet internet, but i dont know how to set it up :(
<ouroumov> diego_, your card has to be able to do that for starters
<diego_> which card? the laptop network card cant, but the alfa network adapter can
<silvian> you should be able to setup a bridged connection
<silvian> i had to do teh same thing you're discribing there before diego_
<silvian> which OS are you running?
<diego_> Mint xfce
<silvian> let's have a look you should be able to do it from you network utilities in the gui
<diego_> @silvian could you help me, or point me to a guide online. I just installed Linux few days ago, and am still new to everything
<k1l> diego_: for mint support please see the mint channels. and watch out their blogpost about their site beeing hacked and donwloads beeing changed
<silvian> yep that's what i'm looking for right now...
<silvian> i'll find you the guide should be very straight forward to follow
<silvian> check first you got this package installed
<silvian> http://community.linuxmint.com/software/view/bridge-utils
<diego_> @k1l, I tried there before, but now everybody is overwhelmed with the hack, that they don't have time for my problems :) And I believe my OS should be safe. but who knows, more information will come out I guess
<k1l> diego_: yeah, but your are still running their os. so see their support.
<k1l> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<diego_> @silvian I got the package installed.
<silvian> ok have you got a tool called network manager?
<diego_> @silvian No I have "Network" and "Network Connections" idk if its the same
<k1l> diego_: silvian at least go to #linux then. mint is really offtopic in here.
<silvian> ok
<silvian> let me contact you in private diego_
<silvian> on this issue
<diego_> @k1l haha chill man. I haven't came here to spam nor to attack ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> minitrue: Still struggling ?
#ubuntu 2017-02-13
<k1l> it will ask to remove them or leave them at the end. you can list them then wich pressing d for details
<CHBMB> Anyone know a Gnome extension that enables windows to be quarter screen size when moved to corners like you can with Unity tweak tool?
<funster> i have followed this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947124 to fix a broken packages issue, but im stuck at the last step. CLI says dpkg: error: conflicting actions -f (--field) and -r (--remove)
<k1l> funster: please put all the output on paste.ubuntu.com and link it here
<funster> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23985450/ I cannot install the nightly ppa for vlc due to broken packages
<k1l> funster: sudo apt update. then run sudo apt full-upgrade. please show all the output again
<CHBMB> Apologies, just realised I posted in the wrong room as I'm referring to Ubuntu Gnome
<k1l> CHBMB: there was gtile which was nice to use
<funster> k1l, nothing changed> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23985474/
<CHBMB> k1l: Thanks, I'll take a look
<k1l> funster: sudo apt install vlc-nox
<funster> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23985481/ k1l
<k1l> funster: that ppa is rubbish
<k1l> !info libprotobuf-lite9v5 yakkety
<ubottu> Package libprotobuf-lite9v5 does not exist in yakkety
<k1l> remove that ppa, it doesnt have proper dependencies
<funster> k1l, thanks k1l
<Gandolf> (IRC test)
<k1l> failed
<Gandolf> lol
<k1l> :)
<Guest69635> Hello people , can i ask a question here about a tweak in ubuntu 16.04(Unity)
<k1l> go ahead :)
<Guest69635> i tried but i can not figure out how to proceed on the following: i wan to atart a specific program on workspace 2 eacht time i log in my computer/reboot
<Guest69635> atart = start
<tatertots> trying to grep the month and day from a log file with cat logfile|egrep "Feb( |6)"   also tried "egrep "Feb 6"
<tatertots> it's shows nothing....can someone spot the flaw in my syntax and provide a correct syntax?
<Bashing-om> tatertots: " egrep "Feb (|11)" /var/log/syslog
<Bashing-om> tatertots: ^^ works for me .
<tatertots> Bashing-om: thanks
<Bashing-om> tatertots: that be egrep "Feb (|11)" /var/log/syslog . bad paste on my part .
<tatertots> Bashing-om: when i use that on my auth.log it prints the entire month of febuary...so odd
<tatertots> Bashing-om: the auth logs has double white space after the month this worked grep Feb"[[:space:]]""[[:space:]]"6
<elisa871> please have a look at this Jupyter question http://askubuntu.com/questions/882757/theres-no-choice-to-create-a-python2-7-notebook-in-jupyter
<drpresident> can anyone help me with ubuntu touch? nobody is responding in that channel
<Bashing-om> tatertots: ouch same .. not expected !
<gabriele> signori buonasera
<tatertots> Bashing-om: funning thing is the grep Feb"[[:space:]]""[[:space:]]"6  syntax finds the entries in auth.log for febuary 6th but merely changing the 6 to a 12 for today finds nothing at all, but if i just visually look at the entire file i can see entries for Feb 12th...i think my mind has just exploded
<gabriele> ho un fastidiosissimo problema da porvi
<k1l> gabriele: this is the english channel. for italian type "/join #ubuntu-it"
<gabriele> k1l, sorry
<gabriele> k1l, i have a question
<gabriele> k1l, when i stay at home i connect an external monitor to my laptop, i set it as primary, but at the login screen i see it like a secondary and can't type the password
<gabriele> (because i don't see anything), only a desktop image
<Bashing-om> tatertots: Playing with it here .. and grep Feb"[[:space:]]"11 /var/log/syslog.1 - performs as expected with mine but a single space .. hummmm ..
<k1l> gabriele: you can login blindly. or you move the mouse to the other monitor and the password field will change to that
<gabriele> k1l, there isn't any other solutions?^
<gabriele> i prefer to see the login screen on my monitor external
<k1l> gabriele: when 2 monitors are attached the password field is on the one where the mouse is.
<gabriele> k1l, when my 2 monitors are attacched on my 2° monitor i see only a desktop background and the mouse. it's like a secondary monitor but i set it as primary
<Bashing-om> tatertots: Double quotes !  - sysop@x1604:~$ grep Feb""[[:space:]]"12"[[:space:]]12:22"" /var/log/syslog.1 -
<gabriele> k1l, fortunately i'm more stubborn than ubuntu
<gabriele> i found the solution
<k1l> gabriele: what was it?
<gabriele> in /etc/lightDM/setting of ubuntu and set system monitor from 0 to 1
<k1l> ok
<raynold> cool
<hehehe> hmm
<hehehe> I was running update and then it ask me if I want to keep default rcs config or what
<hehehe> I pressed d for details
<hehehe> then ctrl c to get out of text tile
<hehehe> file
<hehehe> now nothing much happens :D
<hehehe> any idea how to tell upgrade to go on?
<hehehe> I was upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04
<hehehe> hmm
<hehehe> and I cant run sudo apt-get install -f
<hehehe> saying unable to lock, some other process is using it
<k1l> hehehe: the cli upgrade runs in a screen. see screen -ls
<bazhang> is another package manager open and running hehehe
<hehehe> I dont even have screen installed
<hehehe> there is a process called xenial that runs
<hehehe> somewhere in background
<bazhang> hehehe, I mean are you installing/removing something with apt, that is not finished
<hehehe> upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04
<bazhang> hehehe, and you tried doing that in the midst?
<hehehe> tried what!
<bazhang> apt-get install -f
<hehehe> as I said some promt came out
<k1l> hehehe: did you cancel the do-release-upgrade?
<hehehe> and said d for details
<hehehe> I think so
<hehehe> cause after d came text in the config file that it was asking about
<hehehe> and I could not exit from it
<hehehe> so I ctrl c that nonsense
<k1l> q is the exit from less
<w9qbj> hehehe,  unsless you are already root You need to sudo apt ....
<hehehe> o well
<hehehe> now I know its q
<hehehe> k1l: well imo its nothing bad it was simply installing new packages
<hehehe> but how do I nudge it to continue now?
<k1l> hehehe: "ps ax | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url please
<skinux> Anyone experience slowness in the Dash coming up?
<hehehe> http://termbin.com/9qdb
<k1l> looks like its still running
<hehehe> k1l: hmm and how I can re attach to that screen?
<hehehe> as it may have more promts
<hehehe> i can see usr/bin/dpkg --force-overwrite --status-fd 71 so it does run some stuff
<k1l> hehehe: what do you see in the terminal now, where the upgrade ran?
<hehehe> nothing
<hehehe> usual stufg
<hehehe> stuff
<hehehe> in fact I closed it
<k1l> hehehe: and screen -ls didnt show the process?
<hehehe> as I said I did not install screen what so ever
<hehehe> I can install it but hmm
<hehehe> I run upgrade  in terminal direct
<hehehe> its all that details promt :) I pressed enter nothing, so no way to get out I terminate it thinking that it will get me out of that text file
<k1l> hehehe: run sudo do-release-upgrade again
<cfhowlett> hehehe, sudo do-release-upgrade | pastebinit
<hehehe> :)
<hehehe> its cool
<hehehe> I am on 16.04 now
<hehehe> so that rcs was last promt
<hehehe> bizzare yet worked
<hehehe> going to restart and see whats up
<hehehe> :)
<arooni> hey folks; so apparently i can SSH from my ubuntu laptop to my mac mini on my local network no problem using an id_rsa key.  but when i try to connect to the same computer via its public ip address its not accepted... ideas?
<hehehe> firewall rules?
<B103PH3R3> arooni: you key isn't accepted or your not getting a connection to that point?
<hehehe> k1l: hmm weird it says it cant find newer version, lbs command shows 16.04
<hehehe> yet dpkg still locked...
<hehehe> I was thinking its wise to fix broken packages before reboot
<hehehe> if any
<arooni> B103PH3R3: i think key isnt getting accepted; i'm seeing debug2: we sent a publickey packet, wait for reply
<B103PH3R3> arooni: what does your SSH log show anything?
<B103PH3R3> arooni: Are you allowing all ips to connect to ssh and if you ssh bound to all ips or just one ip?
<B103PH3R3> what server your running opensshd?
<hehehe> cfhowlett: it simply says its newest already
<arooni> where is the ssh log?
<B103PH3R3> located in /var/log/auth.log
<cfhowlett> hehehe, then you are fully upgraded.  congrats
<arooni> i'm jusg using whatever you get when you click ssh server enabled in system preferences => sharing
<B103PH3R3> follow the file and then try and connect see if you get any extra info and such
<B103PH3R3> ok so its probably openssh-server then
<B103PH3R3> vesion 16.04?
<arooni> yes
<arooni> i'm ocnnecting from ubuntu => mac
<hehehe> cfhowlett:  well then why dpkg is still locked?
<B103PH3R3> so the ssh server is on the mac your trying to connect to or your trying to connect to ubuntu from mac>?
<arooni> B103PH3R3: right;  ubuntu is the client; ssh server is on the mac
<cfhowlett> hehehe, read the aptlock factoid:   /msg ubottu aptlock
<B103PH3R3> oh ok
<B103PH3R3> so you need to check the logs on the mac
<OerHeks> hehehe, my advise: reboot in recovery mode and finish upgrade
<B103PH3R3> and make sure your ssh server on the mac isn't allowing just local ips
<B103PH3R3> not sure how to help you with the mac ssh but I would check your config on the ssh server for the mac make sure your allowing all IPS to connect
<arooni> gothca
<B103PH3R3> the mac have a public and local ip or are you using a router to port forward to the mac from outside?
<hehehe> cfhowlett: how it works, its setting stuff up
<cfhowlett> hehehe, it's all in the wrist ...
<arooni> B103PH3R3: giving it a public ip from the router
<B103PH3R3> arooni: so the mac machine has a public ip with no firewall enabled?
<B103PH3R3> you may be want to try ssh into the ubuntu box from the outside and see i fthat works
<B103PH3R3> then you know its a mac problem not a port forwarding firewall problems
<arooni> theres a firewall;
<B103PH3R3> may be a cause also but...
<arooni> i think i was trying to connect on the wrong port
<arooni> as i made my publicly accessible ssh port something other than 22 for security reaosns
<B103PH3R3> the client that your using to connect with is the same client your using from the outside work
<B103PH3R3> so make sure you specify the port when your connecting if you using ubuntu console use -P at the end
<arooni> yeah now with the correct port; its connecting no problem
<arooni> thanks for walking me through it B103PH3R3  :)
<B103PH3R3> no problem.... so your making it past the router?
<B103PH3R3> or not making past the router?
<B103PH3R3> always glad to help a fellow penguin army member
<hehehe> :D
<arooni> i'm connected on ssh over the public ip address (through router )
<hehehe> arooni: also do u run open source soft on router?
<B103PH3R3> oh so its working?
<arooni> yup!
<B103PH3R3> nice
<hehehe> it can help against certain attacks
<arooni> hehehe: yeah padavan firmware ; i would be running ddwrt if my damn $20 router supported it lol
<arooni> someday ill get a better one
<hehehe> ddwrt is da one
<B103PH3R3> you should also try and use mac authentication for extra protection against network intrusion
<hehehe> it can be spoofed
<B103PH3R3> if y ou using wifi
<arooni> what is mac authentication
<B103PH3R3> extra security for wifi clients
<B103PH3R3> yes it can be spoofed but they have to find the mac
<B103PH3R3> but you still need a security passphrase or key however you want to us
<hehehe> http://lifehacker.com/5873407/how-to-crack-a-wi-fi-networks-wpa-password-with-reaver
<Jonii> Ubuntu Software Center seems to use Ubuntu One login for some reason for some software installs
<B103PH3R3> just also enable mac auth the problem is that you have to add every wifi devices to the list
<turista> heya every1, I came up with another trouble
<Jonii> Problem: You can't seem to login through Ubuntu Software Center
<B103PH3R3> its just a speed bump
<Jonii> So as a result, many software are not possible to install
<turista> apt-key add RPM-GPG-GROUP-KEY-ilg
<turista> N: Omitiendo el fichero «50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old» del directorio «/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/», ya que tiene una extensión de nombre de fichero no válida
<turista> can anyone tell me why I can't add that key?¿
<hehehe> it can help if u translate in english
<B103PH3R3> it seems you have an unattended upgrade that failed or somewthing... I had that problem is the past before with unattended upgrades.ucf old
<cfhowlett> turista, in your terminal   export LC_All=C         so we can see english
<cfhowlett> turista, then sudo apt update | pastebinit
<OerHeks> turista, are you installing unsupported intel graphics drivers ?? answer in the comments http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/11/intel-graphics-installer-support-for-ubuntu-16-10
<OerHeks> wget --no-check-certificate https://download.01.org/gfx/RPM-GPG-GROUP-KEY-ilg && sudo apt-key add RPM-GPG-GROUP-KEY-ilg
<turista> yes and I do not have pastebinit installed
<cfhowlett> turista, then sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<carmona> Hola.-.
<hehehe> is there a channel dedicated to ubuntu security?
<hehehe> carmona: heya
<turista> "use netcat."
<carmona> tdo bien :D
<Jonii> okay, I tried installing VLC. Ubuntu Software Center: Not possible to do so afaik
<Jonii> Terminal, ran sudo snap install vlc
<cfhowlett> !es | carmona
<ubottu> carmona: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<carmona> ahh ya muchas gracias vale (Y)
<Jonii> It did something, said "vlc successfully installed", but there is still no VLC installed
<B103PH3R3> Jonii: what version you using
<B103PH3R3> ubuntu
<Jonii> 16.10
<cfhowlett> Jonii, dpkg -l |grep vlc
<Jonii> Empty
<Jonii> But running sudo snap install vlc, it said "vlc daily from 'videolan' installed"
<B103PH3R3> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Jonii> I guess?
<Jonii> yay, it worked. Though I'm still not sure, is the "snap" functionality completely dead?
<hehehe> :)
<Jonii> For me this was more about finding out if there was any chance of that being a thing that could someday work at all, and the answer I seem to get is "no"
<turista> it tell me that apt does nt have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts
<k1l> Jonii: no. "sudo snap list" does it list something?
<turista> with that stuff | pastebinit
<k1l> turista: does it print a url after a while?
<Jonii> k1l: vlc
<Jonii> and core
<turista> it just stuck in blank
<k1l> Jonii: so it installed the vlc
<Jonii> So it says at least
<k1l> Jonii: press the windows button and then type vlc
<Jonii> It didn't work before I used apt install vlc
<Jonii> Now that I did, it obviously works
<turista> also I was readying the stuff from "omgubuntu" and redirect to the website from I got that signature file
<turista> I just do not understand why it drops me these errors
<k1l> turista: ok, since that automated version doesnt work somehow please run "sudo apt update" and show the output on paste.ubuntu.com and link it here
<turista> it's taking its time
<turista> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23986210/
<turista> tell me if it will be okay
<OerHeks> there is a reason why we don't support that 3rd party intel driver
<k1l> turista: first: you can remove /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old file
<turista> wich's the command for it
<turista> rm -d or something >_<
<k1l> turista: sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old file
<cfhowlett> turista, there it is.  you are using lucid in your sources and lucid is WAY dead
<eelstrebor> all of a sudden none of my users can print to the network printer unless they start up windows in virtualbox which prints ok - reinstalling cups did not fix the problem - HP indicates a filter failure & none of the "fixes" from a search fixes the problem
<k1l> turista: then please run "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" and copy all the output to the pastebin again and link it here
<eelstrebor> sounds like and messed update of cups and/or hplip
<eelstrebor> the hp manager can print a test page though
<turista> the command to delete it is not working
<k1l> turista: what is not working? details matter a lot
<B103PH3R3> eelstrebor: the ip didn't change on the printer?
<B103PH3R3> eelstrebor: did you verify the port that the print is printing to
<turista> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23986232/
<turista> I did type the rm plus the dir but it's not working anyway
<k1l> turista: i gve you the exact command. and its not a dir, its a file.
<turista> can you repeat it but with the quotes?¿
<B103PH3R3> turista: command should be "rm -v /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old" should give you an output
<k1l> turista: and your system is a real mess. you have 12.04 repos enabled, a lot of 3rd party repos and the proposed repos
<B103PH3R3> turista: you may have to sudo also
<truexfan81> any reason why 16.10 is running such an ancient version of mpv? current version in the repos is 0.18 which is unsupported/EOL
<hehehe> http://pastebin.com/N1Manvip differenced in unattended upgrade files
<k1l> turista: sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old
<hehehe> differences
<hehehe> which one to keep?
<hehehe> old or new?
<hehehe> truexfan81: what is mpv?
<turista> root@turista-desktop:~# rm /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old
<turista> rm: no se puede borrar '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old': No existe el archivo o el directorio
<turista> it says that it can't be deleted
<cfhowlett> truexfan81, gnome-mpv is at .7-1 for xenial.  what ubuntu version have you?
<turista> cuz it does not exist
<B103PH3R3> eelstrebor: you should be able to view the queue on the client machines if not you may have a access problem or something else
<cfhowlett> turista, use sudo
<turista> but I'm in root
<truexfan81> hehehe: its is a fork of mplayer that is still being actively developed
<cfhowlett> turista, you should NOT be in root!
<turista> it shows the same output
<B103PH3R3> turista:the file might be open
<turista> but I like root cuz, I don't have to type sudo for everything :-|
<k1l> turista: "ls -al /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old"
<turista> then I just have to close it but
<turista> wich proccess would be using it now
<B103PH3R3> have you rebooted after the update attempy
<B103PH3R3> attempt*
<B103PH3R3> any dkpg or apt snap processes running
<cfhowlett> turista, running as root is not recommended for any number of reasons
<cfhowlett> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<turista> it says that it does not exist
<B103PH3R3> so you may have deleted it already then
<cfhowlett> truexfan81, lsb_release -d     says what?
<k1l> turista: you can barely handle rm commands but want to be root. thats not really a good combination to be honest.
<turista> I am pushing to the limit
 * turista remembering that song now
<B103PH3R3> ShoutCast Stream http://149.255.33.86:9000
<turista> my english sux, hope u don't get notice it
<truexfan81> cfhowlett: i'm not actually running ubuntu, i prefer distros that stay more up to date, i was just curious why the latest version is giving EOL versions of programs
<cfhowlett> truexfan81, what VERSION of ubuntu
<k1l> remove the lucid repos  from sources.list and disable proposed repos
<hehehe> cfhowlett: any idea about http://pastebin.com/N1Manvip ? which version to keep local or maintainers?
<truexfan81> cfhowlett: 16.10
<k1l> truexfan81: ubuntu like debian , have a stable release system.
<cfhowlett> hehehe, sorry that's way over my head.
<hehehe> np
<truexfan81> k1l: well common sense says at some point stable has to give way to EOL
<k1l> truexfan81: so there is a deadline when a program version is last updated in the development process. after that only security and bug patches. no version bump
<k1l> truexfan81: no. then the common sense doesnt know about stable release setups
<turista> but how do I remove lucid, show me the money
<cfhowlett> truexfan81, I'm on 16.04 and my apt install -s mpv shows:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23986262/
<k1l> turista: open a texteditor and edit it.
<turista> should I just unmark it or something?¿
<truexfan81> cfhowlett: 16.04 is LTS its will always be a bit behind the other short term releases
<cfhowlett> truexfan81, indeed.  and unless one has a specific *NEED* for the latest shiny stuff, LTS works fine
 * truexfan81 always compiles ffmpeg, mpv from source
<turista> I did remove lucid now
<k1l> truexfan81: i doubt the regular user needs to do that. but you are free to compile as much as you like :)
<truexfan81> well, i was just asking around while waiting for a movie to rebuffer, its done buffering now so i'll /part   bye
<turista> so...
<turista> now I forgot why I came here in first place :-P
<cfhowlett> one more reason to avoid root altogether as ubuntu intended ... but YMMV
<turista> it shouldn't be so painful
<truexfan81> i have a message from wm4 the leader of the mpv project about the versions in the ubuntu/debian repos
<truexfan81> <wm4> truexfan81: tell them I know of several critical security issues, but I won't say which in order not to put any debian users at risk
<cfhowlett> truexfan81, this isn't the place for that
<k1l> truexfan81: tell him to file bugs and provide patches
<turista> I feel unsafe now, though
<k1l> truexfan81: everything else is just pure bullshit.
<turista> gosh it worked now
<turista> now it did accept the key, thx every1
<turista> now I forgot the next step, gonna check it
<k1l> and truexfan81 this channel is not the proper channel for your amusement while beeing bored.
<hehehe> cfhowlett: ok update finished
<hehehe> some icons missing rest seems to work
<hehehe> also Errors were encountered while processing:  cgmanager  systemd-shim
<hehehe> what does that mean?
<cfhowlett> hehehe, as I mentioned, your issue exceeds my very modest range of knowledge.  ask the channel in general - someone wiser than me will probably know
<turista> libpackagekit-glib2-18 <- why I can not install that package?
<k1l> turista: sudo apt install libpackagekit-glib2-18    # and see why
<turista> it says obsolete or does not exist
<k1l> turista: its a 16.10 pacakge, not a 16.04 apcakge
<turista> but I need it to run the stuff
<turista> the intel updater stuff
<k1l> Paket libpackagekit-glib2-16 is the 16.04 package
<OerHeks> turista, there is a reason why we don't support that 3rd party intel driver, that package is Removed from disk on 2015-11-18. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/libpackagekit-glib2-18
<turista> it says its already installed
<turista> should I add that to the source list?¿
<turista> but I'm using the 32 bit version
<OerHeks> i think you are in a dependencie problem with proposed repos.
<k1l> OerHeks: it only was in proposed. and turista had proposed activated. which is bad. since proposed is for the automated testings and not for users
<turista> I dunno what I'm doing
<OerHeks> turista, do a fresh install, and you are back in 30 minutes
<turista> I just want to play wz2100 since several weeks ago; or tux racing but the drivers does not allow me it
<hehehe> then dance
<turista> it ask me to update cuz the app crashes
<siva_machina> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/linux-pioneer-munich-poised-to-ditch-open-source-and-return-to-windows/
<siva_machina> whoops
<siva_machina> sorry wrong channel
<turista> now I manage to install it, yaho
<turista> I'll see the install, may come back later; have a good time :-P~
<ciphersson__> Breaking News: Bill Gates has agreed to pay for Trump's wall
<ciphersson__> On the condition he gets to install windows.
<cfhowlett> ciphersson__, stop please.  this is ubuntu support.  jibberjabber in #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> ciphersson__, you are offtopic, trump should build that wall on top of orovilledam
<hertz> hello
<OerHeks> :-)
<hertz> Whats up
<cfhowlett> hertz, as per the topic: ubuntu support.  ask your questions
<hertz> I have been noticing a loud crackling/popping noise in my headphone ever since I installed the OS
<sirv_> hertz can u specifi what frequency th noise is? how many hertz ?
<hertz> Very hight pitch
<hertz> Im using astro a50s
<hertz> Generation 3
<hertz> Wirelessly
<sirv_> like very high pitch, 5k hertz? 10k hertz? 20k hertz ?
<hertz> 10k
<sirv_> adn the noise is always the same or it changes ?
<hertz> Around that area
<sirv_> how is th headphone connected to the computer ?
<hertz> Through USB
<sirv_> but it is not a white noise type noise ? like interference from other compunents ?
<sirv_> and when u mute the headphones with the icon in taskbar, noise disappears ?
<sirv_> but when it is usb connected ... then i dont know hy there is noise
<OerHeks> muting is a good test indeed
<OerHeks> then load a page, see if the crackle intensifies
<sirv_high> hertz one important question- are u high when u hear the noises ?
<hertz> Uh... No
<sirv_high> thats good because i hear noises all the time when high
<OerHeks> drugs are bad m'kay ?
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sirv_high> i suspect problem is with the headphones ..... when u mute speakers in OS, noise is there ? when u boot the computer, during booting, noise is there ?
<hertz> Anything that is creating sound it follows it with a high pitch noise /crackle
<sirv_high> so the noise is not always present ? when u do nothing, nothing playes, noise is there ?
<harushimo> I have a deb file. how would I be able install it?
<mpalumbo> harushimo: as root dpkg -i .dev
<harushimo> is dpkg installed by default in the ubuntu system?
<sirv_high> harushimo - dpkg
<hertz> Yes no noise plays when no sound is being made.
<sirv_high> hertz > type 'aplay -L'
<hertz> in terminal
<hertz> Abunch of information came up about my headphones
<sirv_high> yes, then also what u have in file /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<hertz> daemonize = no
<sirv_high> thats all ? u on ubuntu 16.10 ?
<hertz> You want me to paste everything?
<hertz> # This file is part of PulseAudio.
<hertz> #
<hertz> # PulseAudio is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
<hertz> # it under the terms of the GNU Lesser General Public License as published by
<hertz> # the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
<hertz> ; high-priority = yes
<hertz> ; nice-level = -11
<hertz> ; realtime-scheduling = yes
<hertz> ; realtime-priority = 5
<hertz> ; exit-idle-time = 20
<hertz> ; scache-idle-time = 20
<hertz> ; dl-search-path = (depends on architecture)
<hertz> ; load-default-script-file = yes
<hertz> ; default-script-file = /etc/pulse/default.pa
<sirv_high> no not everything
<sirv_high> i think you are silenced now
<sirv_high> :\
<hertz> ; default-sample-rate = 44100
<hertz> ; alt
<hertz> I kind of just pated everything
<hertz> Hello
<hpvs17e> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hertz> well so much for that
<Cypher100> Hello
<mitraj> ls
<Cypher100> Desktop    Downloads         Music     Public     Videos
<Cypher100> Documents  examples.desktop  Pictures  Templates
<cfhowlett> Cypher100, ask your questions
<ec> o7 all
<ec> Does anybody know how I can install Linux from an *external* CD-drive? this netbook doesn't have an internal drive; I have a cheap-o USB-CD-drive, but,
<cfhowlett> ec, pxe might be your solution.  msg the bot for more:  /msg ubottu install
<mpalumbo> ec: jst use a USB drive
<hertz> Hello
<lotuspsychje> hertz: welcome, how can we assist you?
<hertz> Um
<hertz> Wel
<hertz> well
<hertz> As I stated before
<cfhowlett> no one is going to scroll up to 30 minutes ago, hertz. please restate all the essential details
<hertz> I have been noticing a loud crackling/popping noise in my headphone ever since I installed the OS
<hertz> I know
<mpalumbo> clicking in headset i think it was
<mpalumbo> oh crackling
<hertz> I know I was going to c and p what I said earlier
<lotuspsychje> !sound | hertz did you overlook these steps?
<ubottu> hertz did you overlook these steps?: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<graff> Hey, my repositories can't be updated. Constantly  waiting to connect to.server
<cfhowlett> graff, what ubuntu version?
<graff> Are there lots of.repos.down or somwthing? Or maybe I messed this install up
<cfhowlett> graff, - what - ubuntu - version - are - you - using?
<graff> Cfhiwlett, 16.04 lts, the iso  is about 3 months old
<cfhowlett> graff, then your mirror might be down for maintenance.  try an alternate
<graff> But I chose to install  over my old installation  with no formatting.  Maybe it got messed up
<graff> Kk
<lotuspsychje> graff: added ppa's of any kind?
<cfhowlett> what you describe has exactly zero to do with downloading software
<graff> Nope, no changes to sources.list. no outside .debs
<graff> Maybe the mirror is just moving really  slow. Us.archive.ubuntu.com, is there another that might work ok?
<lotuspsychje> graff: the #ubuntu-mirrors channel might know more of repos that are down atm?
<cfhowlett> graff, of course.  go into software settings, software sources, choose the best source
<graff> ( that seems like a round robin server that hands out a decent connection gemeralli)
<graff> Ok. Thanks
<graff> There we go. Now it's moving.
<graff> Thanks guys
<cyberspectre> hey guise, suddenly pulseaudio isn't recognizing and of the output devices... no changes were made, it's random. Restart doesn't help. Fix?
<mpalumbo> did y ou recently upgrade?
<Phanes-> what am i looking at for usb game controller support in ubuntu?
<cyberspectre> mpalumbo,  I did not, I've been consciously avoiding it because I know the latest nvidia drivers brick my system
<lotuspsychje> Phanes-: what kind of game cobtroller?
<lotuspsychje> cyberspectre: wich ubuntu version and latest driver version brick your system?
<Phanes-> lotuspsychje, whatever walmart will have when i go down in a few minutes
<Phanes-> im gonna be looking at playing some steam and emulators
<cyberspectre> lotuspsychje, I'm on 16.04 Gnome. Last time I tried to upgrade with nvidia proprietary drivers, it made gnome totally useless
<Phanes-> probably logitech
<lotuspsychje> Phanes-: depends on brands of the controller, but think 16.04 has now controller support out of the box for some brands
<Phanes-> support's fine, how do i configure and map
<lotuspsychje> cyberspectre: wich driver are you on now?
<cyberspectre> Regardless, I haven't upgraded packages since the fresh install of 16.04
<cyberspectre> besides piece by piece, like vivaldi
<cyberspectre> lotuspsychje, nvidia 367.57
<lotuspsychje> cyberspectre: are you on 16.04.2 yet?
<lotuspsychje> cyberspectre: what kind of graphics card?
<Ben64> cyberspectre: quite silly to avoid updating
<cyberspectre> lotuspsychje, looks like I'm on 16.04.1. Ben64 graphics card is a GTX670
<lotuspsychje> cyberspectre: yep start to upgrade first, then we can look from there
<cyberspectre> over the years, I've learned to adopt a "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" mentality when faced with these issues. Was waiting until I heard about the drivers being fixed
<Ben64> the drivers aren't broken
<cyberspectre> If I recall, it was an incompatibility between the drivers and the latest kernel
<cyberspectre> Anyway, in for a penny... I'll upgrade now
<lotuspsychje> cyberspectre: your idea is the reverse of security updates, if it aint broken, you should update anyway
<Phanes-> lotuspsychje, what about a ps4 controller
<lotuspsychje> Phanes-: best way is to test the device on your system mate
<tubal> Hello. I'm wondering why a USB standalone HD is not mounting, when it has before. syslog is unforthcoming on the subject. More important, can I mount it myself? What might its device name be?
<gnomethrower> Hey everybody
<gnomethrower> apologies if this is an obvious question but my googling found nothing - how do you put a Ubuntu box into a state where on first boot it will generate new SSH host keys?
<Bashing-om> tubal: does ' sudo fdisk -lu ' see the drive when plugged in ?
<gnomethrower> specifically we're talking about Ubuntu 16.04 on a VMware host - I'm building a "golden image" to deploy from, with very basic stuff + a Salt minion
<gnomethrower> and don't want to have that image use the same hostkeys every time it's used
<rollcake> excuse me.
<cyberspectre> lotuspsychje, Ben64 so I upgraded, still no change with pulse. Actually, I just tried running alsamixer and it tells me "no such directory"
<rollcake> plsear, anybody help me about dconf, gsetting
<tubal> Bashing-om: No. Only the internal HD.
<mpalumbo> gnomethrower: you want a new hostkey on each reboot?
<Ben64> cyberspectre: what exactly are you typing
<gnomethrower> mpalumbo: No, only on first boot
<gnomethrower> mpalumbo: once ready, this machine will be shut down and then cloned when we need a new U16.04 box
<mpalumbo> gnomethrower: are you using a clone of a previous VM?
<gnomethrower> mpalumbo: No, I'm building an image right now
<gnomethrower> mpalumbo: basically a brand new machine right now, which I want to turn into an image... and for safety, needs to gen new SSH keys when it first boots
<cyberspectre> Ben64, alsamixer
<Bashing-om> tubal: Not good ! .. check cable and see also for bent pins . Until fdisk can see that drive - not much hope .
<mpalumbo> gnomethrower: ok so you are building a new image to load multiple machines from and you want each machine to get a new ssh host key upon the first inital boot of the machine/vm
<gnomethrower> mpalumbo: precisely :)
<gnomethrower> mpalumbo: I don't want to be like DigitalOcean - https://missingm.co/2013/07/identical-droplets-in-the-digitalocean-regenerate-your-ubuntu-ssh-host-keys-now/ ;)
<tubal> Bashing-om: The cable works well enough to power the disk on, it's A/C plus USB.
<Ben64> cyberspectre: doesn't sound like a standard ubuntu install
<mpalumbo> gnomethrower: off the top i can't think of a effective way of doing it. let me check something
<gnomethrower> mpalumbo: No problem. Thanks
<cyberspectre> Ben64, alsamixer isn't included in a standard ubuntu install?
<mpalumbo> gnomethrower: you can try to remove the keys of the install you are creating the image out of
<gnomethrower> mpalumbo: yep, trying that right now
<gnomethrower> supposedly ubuntu regens on boot
<gnomethrower> Nope :(
<mpalumbo> well I know ubuntu is basically debian, i know deb does not, at least deb7 does not.
<Ben64> cyberspectre: the error message you say you got wouldn't happen on ubuntu
<gnomethrower> DigitalOcean suggests putting this in /etc/rc.local
<gnomethrower> test -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key || dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<gnomethrower> ( @ mpalumbo )
<mpalumbo> gnomethrower: http://technodrone.blogspot.com/2013/01/the-ssh-key-problem-with-cloned-linux.html
<mpalumbo> gnomethrower: that is roughly like one of the suggestions in this blog post. I think that might boot you in the right direction
<gnomethrower> mpalumbo: perfect, I will have a look
<gnomethrower> thank you for your help :)
<mpalumbo> gnomethrower: no worries, sorry I could not be more help
<gnomethrower> mpalumbo: No problem, it has me scratching my head too!
<gnomethrower> I'
<gnomethrower> All the "solutions" feel very slightly janky ;)
<mpalumbo> gnomethrower: i am wondering if it may come down to writing a quick shell script that you can put into the system load and have it remove itself after the first run
<tubal> Bashing-om: Good call. The mini-USB on the HD end was not fully inserted.
<Bashing-om> tubal: :) - fdisk no see ,, then it down to the hardware level .
<tubal> Bashing-om: A good lesson. I'll remember. Thanks.
<Guest95563> how to check which ubuntu version the current system is?
<tubal> lsb_release -rd
<tubal> Guest95563,
<Guest95563> tubal: i am on linuxmint. it just shows linuxmint version. no ubuntu information
<wedgie> Guest95563: nint isn't ubuntu
<tubal> Guest95563: Maybe 'cat /etc/lsb-release'
<Guest95563> same
<learnit> Guest95563, Perhaps, uname -a
<Guest95563> learnit: #37-Ubuntu SMP
<Guest95563> what is it?
<bjrohan> Hi all. It appears my /boot drive is full (partition on an SSD), I can't even apt-get autoremove kernel name to work, what are my options to remove old kernels?
<cfhowlett> bjrohan, get out your ubuntu usb, boot up, chroot to your hdd system and sudo apt remove old kernels
<cfhowlett> less painful than it sounds.
<learnit> Guest95563, try this: inxi -S
<bjrohan> cfhowlett: I actually do carry a recent live USB for incidents like this :-).
<cfhowlett> bjrohan, I literally have one on a string around my neck as we type.  "be prepared" say the Boy Scouts
<bjrohan> cfhowlett: What exactly do you mean by chroot to the hdd system?
<bjrohan> cfhowlett: Eagle Scout here :-)
<cfhowlett> bjrohan, open your terminal and read the output       man chroot
<bjrohan> ok
<Guest95563> learnit: no ubuntu info. just desktop cinnema 2.8.8
<speer12341234> Hey guys, I've been making XML RESTFUL calls to retrieve a .PDF shipping label from Canada Post and it responds in a "binary representation of the PDF file". How would I convert this to a usable .PDF? This is what the response looks like: <data contentType="application/pdf;charset=UTF-8" contentLength="132262"> RANDOM GIBBERISH </data>
<Guest95563> learnit: no ubuntu info. just desktop cinnamon 2.8.8
<learnit> Guest95563, try to open the file: /etc/os-release
<Agent> What can I do to restore the default values of /etc/os-release? I installed Pantheon desktop environment accidentally and my machine now thinks it's elementary OS
<Guest95563> learnit: got it. thanks.
<cfhowlett> Agent, what OS are you running
<Agent> Ubuntu 16.04.1
<learnit> Guest95563, You're welcome.
<cfhowlett> Agent, apt install --reinstall -s ubuntu-desktop | pastebinit             will simulate, not execute,  a desktop install.
<Agent> Won't installing ubuntu-desktop install Unity? I use a different desktop environment
<cfhowlett> Agent, what desktop?
<Agent> budgie
<turista> hello every1
<turista> I came up with more issues
<cfhowlett> Agent, might need to reinstall that so your system sees the correct DE
<Agent> ok thanks
<turista> wich version of skype should I use?¿ cuz I'm using ubuntu 16.x and it's only available for 10.x and 12.x
<cfhowlett> turista, false
<turista> but I went into to the website
<cfhowlett> turista, use the skype in partner repos
<turista> sudo apt-get install skype ?¿
<cfhowlett> turista, yep
<Bashing-om> !info skype
<turista> gosh
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in yakkety
<cfhowlett> turista, enable your partner repos
<turista> I used to use trillian and those programs but dunno wich of them are available in linux
<Bashing-om> !info skype xenial
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in xenial
<turista> how can I enable these stuff?¿
<cfhowlett> turista, system > software > settings > sources
<turista> I really dislike this spanish translation :-P anyway the sources is marked with a minus
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: What gives ^^ but "sysop@x1604:~$ apt list skype >> skype/xenial 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 amd64 " ?
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, wait 1
<Agent> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<turista> 15kB? wut
<cfhowlett> oh, it's in main now!?
<yuppie> is there a package for DBD::mysql ?
<yuppie> really dont want to use the cpan
<cfhowlett> turista, - usually means "no"
<turista> but what's the problem to use it from the website; well its outdated (though); but would work?¿
<ezio> is there a way to loop over the output from unrar, file by file, line by line, without actually extracting the file anywhere
<cfhowlett> turista, it's in the repos so ask  yourself WHY you would to use a strange, non-repo source?
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: Well something with the bot ?? As " apt shpw skype >> APT-Sources: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu xenial/partner amd64 Packages
<turista> that's a totally good question
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, something smells wrong here - hopefully just a typo?
<turista> I did mark with a plus the sources now
<cfhowlett> turista, close sources and approve refreshing
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: my input was ' apt show skype' in terminal :)
<turista> its refreshing now; but it goes slowly
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, I'd trust terminal output before I'd trust the bot - no offense
<turista> btw how can I use permanent the glass fashioned cursor?¿
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, and apt install -s shows no such package.
<turista> its available in red but, it would be so girly; so I'll use the first glass one
<turista> gosh it will install skype now, awesome
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: Here on 16.04 install of skype is doable from the repo : Conf skype (4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 Partner archive:16.04/xenial [amd64]).
<turista> I'd rather to use line but you know, I've lots of ppl in that account
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, and it shows up after I enable parters so that's where it is - on 16.04 at least.  OTOH, msoft may/may not throw the kill switch on skype linux next month so they seem to be pushing us to the web app
<gbellinoz> Will Audacity record soundcard output AND mic input at the same time?  Seems possible on Win10 according to my Googling, but I'm on Ubuntu 16.04.
<gbellinoz> (alsa for Audacity and Pulse managing everything)
<cfhowlett> gbellinoz, pretty sure yes, if not ardour would
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: MS pulls the plug on us .. will take a period of adjustment .
<cfhowlett> I think 3 (4?) years without a skype update counts as indicative of little interest
<gbellinoz> thanks Bashing-om.  No need for JACK? Yay!  I wasn't looking forward to making everything else break just so I could record conference calls.
<Bashing-om> gbellinoz: cookies to cfhowlett .. I just looking over the shoulders .
 * cfhowlett blushes
<gbellinoz> ardour - subscription.  Yuck.  I pay for software, but want to experiment first.
<gbellinoz> May be  configure && make'ing this one.
<cfhowlett> eh? sub is voluntary
<cfhowlett> http://manual.ardour.org/signal-routing/Patchbay/  gbellinoz
<turista> awesome, I've 57M ppl added p.q thx by ur support
<CuChulaind> cfhowlett, I have booted into my liveUSB, I have mounted my root and boot partition within the root, then chroot to /mnt/root. When running apt-get autoremove linux-image-4.4.0-38-generic
<CuChulaind> Can not write log (Is /dev/pts mounted?)
<gbellinoz> ooooo, patchbay looks cool.
<cfhowlett> CuChulaind, sounds legit --- suggested practice is to retain the 2 newest kernels
<gbellinoz> I thought with PA and audacity I was set for life!
<CuChulaind> cfhowlett, It won't run unfortunately
<cfhowlett> put the query to the channel CuChulaind.  give the details. note that this *should* have worked, but I've never had to do it as I am a tad paranoid about cleaning old packages and kernels
<turista> bye-bye by now
<CuChulaind> cfhowlett, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23987147/
<cfhowlett> gbellinoz, also worth reading   http://manual.ardour.org/setting-up-your-system/using_more_than_one_audio_device/
<gbellinoz> cfhowlett: Ah!  JACK!  I knew it would come up.
<CuChulaind> Hi all, I tried to install a package, upon running the apt-get install I received the message that gzip didn't have enough room, leading me to believe I had too many kernels
<gbellinoz> Hmm... I don't want to mix multiple soundcards, just the output and mic input of one.
<cfhowlett> CuChulaind, dpkg -l | grep linux-image*      to see if your removal worked. those errors seem to be advisory only
<alkisg> CuChulaind: what's the output of: df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> CuChulaind, cfhowlett, about the kernel removal, it won't work properly if you don't have /dev/pts bind-mounted to the chroot
<gbellinoz> Well, that's a worry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<cfhowlett> alkisg, he reported a 100% /boot.  I advised him to boot a USB and chroot to remove kernels
<gbellinoz> 500
<alkisg> cfhowlett: why not the real session, instead of a usb boot?
<CuChulaind> I tried, while in the system to apt-get autoremove old kernel, but, no room. I have no booted into a liveUSB, I believe mounted my hdd, and chrooted into that dir, tried removing the kernels, and received the following output: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23987147/
<alkisg> CuChulaind, cfhowlett, doesn't it boot normally anymore?
<cfhowlett> alkisg, full /boot = no room for normal operations
<cfhowlett> gbellinoz, thanks for the update!  I'll advise the Ubuntustudio team
<alkisg> cfhowlett, CuChulaind, if the system can boot normally, it's best to boot there, and try to clean /boot from there
<alkisg> Not from a usb boot
<gbellinoz> cfhowlett: It's back.  Temporary 500.
<cfhowlett> gbellinoz, noted
<CuChulaind> cfhowlett, Running the dpkg showed the kernel still available, running df -h | nc termbin.com 9999 returns:
<CuChulaind> f: cannot read table of mounted file systems: No such file or directory
<CuChulaind> nc: getaddrinfo: Temporary failure in name resolution
<alkisg> CuChulaind: run that on another terminal, not within the chroot command
<alkisg> CuChulaind: but if you already know that /boot is 100% full, then boot normally, and remove kernels from there, I'll help you on how to do it
<cfhowlett> gbellinoz, do you have ubuntustudio booted?
<CuChulaind> alkisg, yes boot is full
<gbellinoz> cfhowlett: Nope, plain 16.04.
<alkisg> CuChulaind: can you boot normally?
<CuChulaind> alkisg, yes, here is the output you asked for http://termbin.com/0i8r
<gbellinoz> Would like to try a bootable so JACK doesn't, well, jack my audio setup permanently.
<CuChulaind> alkisg, will boot normally and get back
<alkisg> CuChulaind: actually, wait
<cfhowlett> gbellinoz, ok. I don't see a way to configure multi-line input on audacity, but it sounds like it should be doable.  perhaps time to ask #linuxaudio
<CuChulaind> alkisg, ok
<alkisg> CuChulaind: one quick method to solve that issue, is to copy /boot to your /
<alkisg> CuChulaind: and completely "ignore" the /boot partition from fstab
<alkisg> CuChulaind: is that solution ok for you?
<alkisg> CuChulaind: another solution is to grow your /boot partition. It's very small.
<gbellinoz> cfhowlett: thanks.  2017, thought this would be better than last time I looked :)
<CuChulaind> alkisg, is it safe to grow that partition as my setup is? I would prefer to remove old, then set it to auto remove old, keeping 2
<cfhowlett> gbellinoz, we're on all valve time ...
<alkisg> CuChulaind: what's the output of: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<CuChulaind> alkisg, do you mean to mount the boot partition to / of my live usb, not copy it
<hateball> CuChulaind: you can just rm the kernels to free up space, then autoremove will work. the scripts will complain a bit, but it'll be fine
<gbellinoz> ubuntustudio live image - pretty fast and easy test.  It's probably my fault for using the built-in sound card.
<alkisg> CuChulaind: I mean for you to copy the contents of boot, which is /dev/sda2, to /, which is /dev/sda4. The usb stick isn't involved there.
<CuChulaind> alkisg, http://termbin.com/dhgh
<CuChulaind> alkisg, I'm not seeing any room to speak of on the sda
<alkisg> CuChulaind: ok, decide what you want to do. Grow /boot? Copy /boot to root partition? Only delete old kernel?
<alkisg> CuChulaind: select 1, 2 or 3 :)
<CuChulaind> hateball, If I understand you are saying simply remove, say one of the many kernels with rm, and the package manager will figure it all out
<CuChulaind> alkisg, alkisg why copy boot to / vs mounting it?
<alkisg> CuChulaind: your existing 0.5 GB will cause issues again in the future if you ever forget to only keep 2 kernels
<CuChulaind> alkisg, I'm not against increasing the size of root, where are we going to take it from?
<hateball> CuChulaind: Yes
<CuChulaind> increase size of boot rather
<CuChulaind> alkisg, for now let me simply remove an old kernel file
<alkisg> CuChulaind: your next partition there is linux-swap, so you would take it from there
<alkisg> CuChulaind: it's 16 GB, too big anyway
<CuChulaind> alkisg,
<alkisg>  3      600MB   16.6GB  16.0GB  linux-swap(v1)
<alkisg> CuChulaind: you can resize both of them with gparted, graphically
<CuChulaind> alkisg, gotcha, well, let's then take a few gig from the swap
<alkisg> Just take care to unmount everything first
<alkisg> So, exit from chroot,
<alkisg> unmount everything including swap,
<alkisg> run gparted, and resize swap to e.g. 14 gb, and grow /boot to 2.5 GB
<alkisg> Then the package manager will work normally from the real session, no need to do anything else from the live session
<CuChulaind> alkisg, I exited chroot, then unmount the /boot inside root and also the /root inside /mnt
<alkisg> CuChulaind: also run `sudo swapoff -a`
<alkisg> Then run sudo gparted /dev/sda
<CuChulaind> alkisg, to be safe shall I simply reboot into my liveusb?
<alkisg> CuChulaind: nah, gparted will tell you if something is still mounted
<cfhowlett> alkisg, CuChulaind, I am embarrassed to admit, this option didn't occur to me.
<CuChulaind> alkisg, I have gparted running
<CuChulaind> alkisg, those were still mounted in /media, they are not umounted
<alkisg> CuChulaind: so you had them mounted 2 times, which is kinda bad
<alkisg> CuChulaind: unmount them from there as well
<CuChulaind> Yeah . .
<cfhowlett> ... kinda ...
<CuChulaind> :-(
<CuChulaind> gparted shows them as unmounted now
<alkisg> Cool, proceed with shrinking swap
<CuChulaind> simply right click resize the swap
<CuChulaind> ok
<alkisg> Only touch the swap partition left side
<alkisg> Right
<alkisg> cfhowlett: no worries mate, that's the nice thing with many people being around in a channel, anyone can intervene and say his ideas about the issues at hand
<zeta> Should ubuntu server have as much swap as there are memory (it is the default) ? I currently have 32 GB swap and running out of disk space on root, so thinking about lowering it.
<CuChulaind> alkisg, ok, resized via pulling left side to right side (free space in front), now apply it?
<alkisg> CuChulaind: yup
<alkisg> CuChulaind: *after* applying, then grow /boot too
<CuChulaind> alkisg, done
<alkisg> CuChulaind: when all resized are applied, reboot to the normal session, and run `apt-get install -f`
<alkisg> *sudo
<CuChulaind> alkisg, http://termbin.com/11ue
<alkisg> CuChulaind: seems fine to me :)
<CuChulaind> alkisg, reboot?
<alkisg> Yup
<CuChulaind> see you in a bit
<cfhowlett> zeta, 32 gb seems extreme but ask #ubuntu-server
<alkisg> zeta: run `free` on a busy day to see how much swap you actually use
<CrazyTux> hi, I have one question. Can I get the same performance from Lubuntu Desktop installed over Ubuntu as when I get if I install Lubuntu itself?
<alkisg> zeta: the swap=ram idea is for hibernation, i think, so if you're not using hibernation that way, ignore that idea
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, this is silly.  you've asked variations on this very question at least a dozen times over the weekend.  my advice: CHOOSE A LANE.  install the ubuntu you like/want and learn it.  after 3 months of use, consider changing.
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> thanks.
<tatertots> CrazyTux: yeah you need to pick a lane and stay in it
<tatertots> you doing too much
<CrazyTux> Is it safe to install a package downloaded from the internet? I have downloaded .deb files of Dropbox, Google Earth and Chrome from their respective websites and want to install on Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> and you have asked that question repeatedly as well, so you already KNOW the answer.  stop playing around
<CrazyTux> As far as I remember, I didn't ask this question.
<cfhowlett> with rare expeptions, use apps from the software center only.
<CrazyTux> ok.
<cfhowlett> check the current install tutorial for those 3 apps on the ubuntu support wiki
<CrazyTux> ok
<cfhowlett> wiki.ubuntu.com       use the search box
<CrazyTux> ok. I'll do that. thanks a lot for this.
<nashu> HEY
<zeta> cfhowlett, alkisg, thanks, asking in #ubuntu-server
<CrazyTux> hi nashu.
<Guest95563> my mouse selection does not work smoothly. what reason for it?
<ducasse> !doesntwork | Guest95563
<ubottu> Guest95563: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Guest95563> it actually pad selection, not mouse
<Guest95563> laptop pad selection
<Guest95563> not sensitive
<Guest95563> i just inserted a usb mouse, it works ok.
<Guest95563> the pad selection sometimes only selects part of intended area. feel dragging, not sensitive enough
<ducasse> Guest95563: could be a driver issue, but could also be a hardware problem. hard to say.
<narcotic> hi
<zeta> How do I figure out what to put in as ipv6 gateway in etc/network/interfaces ? I'm currently on a rescue cd and ip6 works fine, but I can't figure out how to do it manually
<LondonAppDev> Hey, do you know how I can make bluetooth turn on by default when I load my Ubuntu 16.04 machine?
<zeta> ip -6 route returns "via fe80::1 "
<Guest95563> what is the best way to upgrade from linuxmint 17.3 to 18.1 without corrupt data and programs installed?
<hateball> !mint | Guest95563
<ubottu> Guest95563: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest95563> irc.spotchat.org seems down
<tatertots> Guest95563: it's not down
<tatertots> that would be human error
<Guest95563> tatertots: why it is keep connecting for ever here?
<llewe> hello everyone :)
<Psychonaut> Guest95563, https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.spotchat.org/linuxmint-help?nick=mint
<Guest95563> thanks
<zeta>  fe80::1 was the correct gateway, didn't expect that
<n4t> what is this??
<derickeisma1> hai
<ali_> Hi, perl community
<alkisg> Hi, misleaded person searching for the perl community and finding the ubuntu community instead...
<k1l> ali_: #perl maybe?
<wiltest_> wiltest
<huehuehuehua> :/exit
<sunrunner202> apt search open-vm shows about 12 different packages for open-vm tools
<sunrunner202> how do i know which one is the right one?
<trubble> Hi I had never thought this was a reality I found myself leaning on Windows again because of voice changing software for a Steam gaming computer, Does ubuntu have anything at all?
<k1l> sunrunner202: i guess open-vm-tools?
<sunrunner202> no package called plain nopen-vmtools
<sunrunner202> aparently there is
<sunrunner202> why didn't that show on my apt search list
<vlt> trubble: Have what?
<vlt> trubble: afaik steam runs on Ubuntu.
<trubble> vlt: I need a voice changer. I'm looking at this rackarack guitar effects thing with jack but I don't know if it works. It would be nice if something worked with pulseaudio
<trubble> So I can sound like i have something to hide?
<trubble> a boy or girl, whatever. I'll take whatever I can get
<vlt> trubble: Yes, have a look at the huge list of audio effects for jack.
<trubble> vlt: Ok, i'll putsky with jack, I know it runs ontop of pulse I just thought it would be easy
<vlt> It is.
<mahesh> hi
<kiko> hello
<fiter> I am using ubuntu 15.10 , I want to upgrade it to to 16.04 but whatever I try to do I get following error,
<fiter> Errors were encountered while processing:  oracle-java8-installer  oracle-java8-set-default
<fiter> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<fiter> Anyone knows how to solve this problem?
<k1l> fiter: can you show the whole output on paste.ubuntu.com and link it here?
<fiter> k1l: yes here it is https://paste.ofcode.org/Tk7SVQSYjBwBdrzKu8qbEr
<fiter> k1l: whatever I try to do related to installation this error comes
<k1l> fiter: you dont upgrade to 16.04 with apt-get dist-upgrade. and you are running 15.04 not 15.10
<k1l> fiter: i would remove those  2 packages: sudo apt purge oracle-java8-installer oracle-java8-set-default
<fiter> k1
<k1l> fiter: after that make the upgrade to 15.10, and then the next upgrade to 16.04
<trubble> vlt: It is indeed. Wow... I'm so lazy you should shun me
<fiter> k1l:  ok I am trying
<fiter> k1l:  how to upgrade ? using sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<k1l> fiter: no. sudo do-release-upgrade
<k1l> fiter: but since you are years too late in using 15.04 you need to make manual changes now. see the bots link:
<k1l> !eolupgrade | fiter
<ubottu> fiter: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fiter> means to update the sources.list ? etc
<k1l> not update. just change the repo like its told in that link.
<fiter> k1l:  it is written there that you should have sources.list file ? I am beginner so should I paste the links with deb in terminal ?
<k1l> fiter: you need to edit the sources.list file like its told in the link. change the url to the one that is named there
<trubble> vlt: Thanks, oh god that's cute (freqtweak)
<fiter> ok this one /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<fiter> k1l: ^^
<k1l> fiter: yes
<TRuAGE98> Notice this.
<TRuAGE98> This is the lynch pin to all the Jews’ schemes. If the Holocaust was ever exposed on a broad scale, the Jews would be finished, and they know that, hence all the “denial” laws.
<fiter> k1l:  see it please https://paste.ofcode.org/G3YUc7XzUBUmRpGjJuSkX
<trubble> Heh, a clock, capslock, numlock scroll lock and a taskman looks like call-911
<k1l> fiter: wait, remove that lines you added.
<fiter> k1l:  ok waiting till you edit it
<k1l> fiter: after you removed that lines again, do run "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<k1l> i dont know what vivid and wily did get removed from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<fiter> k1l:  which lines are to be removed I am not getting it ??
<k1l> fiter: revert your changes. remove line 47 to 54
<fiter> ok and do sudo aptitude install update-manager-core update-manager after that ??
<k1l> fiter: that should be installed already. just run "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<fiter> here is the output of your command https://paste.ofcode.org/DRHFT4zeS5Khgy7NrecY6d
<k1l> fiter: you are struck by: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1609796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1609796 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "cant upgrade EOL 15.04" [Low,Triaged]
<k1l> fiter: please run "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" once.
<k1l> fiter: when that is done and you are rebooted to the 15.10 then you need to run "sudo do-release-upgrade" again to get to 16.04
<sunrunner20__> k1l, any need to do an sudo do-release-upgrade on the latest iso?
<sunrunner20__> I think not
<k1l> sunrunner20__: this tool will bring you to the next ubuntu release. so if you dont want to change the ubuntu release dont run that command
<sunrunner20__> i knew that much
<sunrunner20__> new install
<sunrunner20__> I'd like to be on the latest LTS
<k1l> sunrunner20__: what is the output of "lsb_release -sd"?
<sunrunner20__> 14.04.5 LTS
<sunrunner20__> should be current as of today
<sunrunner20__> just ran an apt get update apt get upgrade
<k1l> 14.04 is the second latest LTS. dont run do-release-upgrade if you dont want to leave 14.04
<sunrunner20__> wbsite didn't present a newer LTS release
<ilmaisin> any decent way to debug apt authentication failures?
<ilmaisin> i am getting authentication failures on a vps but not for the same repository on local machine
<k1l> sunrunner20__: yes, some updates like kernel upgrades need to run "sudo apt full-upgrade". this will keep you on 14.04 but makes sure all pacakges are isntalled like new kernels etc.
<k1l> sunrunner20__: the 16.04 is the latest LTS
<sunrunner20__> well i'm running it ithen
<sunrunner20__> this is a 15min install
<k1l> sunrunner20__: ?
<sunrunner20__> 15min old
<sunrunner20__> I have very little to lose and much to gain with security updates
<k1l> so you want to reinstall or upgrade to 16.04?
<sunrunner20__> ran the sudo do-uprade-install
<k1l> sunrunner20__: details matter, its "sudo do-release-upgrade" to upgardae from 14.04 to 16.04
<sunrunner20__> sorry
<sunrunner20__> don't have the exact command memorized yet
<sunrunner20__> and didn't spot it scrolling up
<sunrunner20__> how is this slower on my SSD than my raid10 over unoptimized '10gig' vmxnet3
<vlt> Hello. I want to migrate a bunch of users from Ubuntu 12.04 to 16.04 LTS (freh install).  They are all using Thunerbird and IMAP (only) to access their mail.  How can I transfer their old .thunderbird account settings to the new machine to keep the accounts and login data (but get rid of all other crap that accumulated over the years – like a .thunderbird dir of 24 GB)?
<sunrunner20__> cpu
<k1l> vlt: i guess the 24Gb are  the old email data with all the attachments etc.
<sunrunner20__> vlt, no offence but that setup is a disaster waiting to happen
<sunrunner20__> that said
<sunrunner20__> ifyou're not trying to automate
<sunrunner20__> you should just be able to copy the profile over
<sunrunner20__> shift click thunderbird to bring up profiles menu
<sunrunner20__> and set the 'old' profile as default
<sunrunner20__> also
<sunrunner20__> with IMAP
<ducasse> !enter | sunrunner20__
<ubottu> sunrunner20__: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<sunrunner20__> won't thudnderbird just resync the data once its pointed to the IMAP server?
<vlt> k1l: The corresponding maildir on the imap server is only 6.6 GB in size o_O
<sunrunner20__> sorry ducasse, old school irc from when I was a kid. COuld never get a word in untill I blasted something out in 10s or less
<vlt> sunrunner20__: Which setup is a disaster?
<sunrunner20__> having the mail stored on local machines
<vlt> sunrunner20__: I don’t want that.
<vlt> sunrunner20__: I want the users to open their (new) thunderbird on 16.04 and have access to their mail on the IMAP server.
<sunrunner20__> i'm not sure how imap on linux works
<sunrunner20__> but imap with exchange/outlook
<sunrunner20__> the local file is 100% a cache of whats on the server
<ducasse> vlt: so basically, you want to copy the account info for thunderbird from 12.04 to 16.04?
<vlt> ducasse: Yes.
<sunrunner20__> afaik you can directly do that by copyign the folders then setting the default profile in thunderbird
<ducasse> vlt: afaict they seem to be stored in logins.json
<vlt> ducasse: So I just put hte file logins.json from the old .thunderbird to an otherwise empty ~/.thunderbird?
<sunrunner20__> and then tell thunderbird its there
<ducasse> vlt: i'm not sure what you need to copy from the profile other than that, this is just guesswork from looking at the files.
<sunrunner20__> I think its shift + launch thunderbird
<ducasse> 'thunderbird --ProfileManager', it seems.
<vlt> sunrunner20__: I don’t understand half of what you’re saying. What does shift mean in this context? How to “tell” thunderbird?
<ducasse> vlt: you could also just rsync the thunderbird dir and exclude the imap cache
<vlt> ducasse: Good idea.
<sunrunner20__> vlt, shift should bring up the profile manager
<vlt> sunrunner20__: ?
<vlt> sunrunner20__: ELI5?
<Ilyas> when I change the rsyslog.conf, do I need to manually load it in in order to 'apply' it ?
<vlt> ducasse: Is it ~/.thunderbird/<profile_id>/ImapMail/?
<sunrunner20__> nevermind me
<ducasse> vlt: seems right.
<sunrunner20__> it doesn' twork anymore
<sunrunner20__> holsing shift while clicking the icon
<sunrunner20__> used to be the same as 'thunderbird --profilemanager'
<deepesh3> my ubuntu screen on boot shows a blank purple screen for about 25 secs
<ducasse> Ilyas: from looking at the man page, you need to restart rsyslogd
<deepesh3> ducasse was this for me?
<ducasse> deepesh3: no.
<deepesh3> Ok
<Ilyas> ducasse: check
<Ilyas> tnx
<k1l> deepesh3: does it work after that?
<Ilyas> what's the proper way to restart a service under 16.04?
<EriC^^> Ilyas: sudo systemctl restart <service>
<k1l> Ilyas: use systemctl
<ducasse> Ilyas: systemctl restart <servicename>
<deepesh3> k1l: after what ?
<k1l> deepesh3: after that waiting time.
<deepesh3> yrah
<deepesh3> yeah*
<k1l> deepesh3: im not sure if your issue is the waiting time or the only purple sceen or that it doesnt boot at all.
<deepesh3> How does ubuntu normally boots?
<k1l> deepesh3: you can run "systemd-analyze blame" to see if something is loading very long
<deepesh3> ok let me see
<deepesh3> the  dev-sda4.device is taking 24 sec
<k1l> deepesh3: "sudo parted -l |nc termbin .com 9999" and show the url please
<lahmer> hallo leute
<deepesh3> nc: port number invalid: .com
<deepesh3> this is the url
<k1l> "sudo parted -l |nc termbin.com 9999"    sorry there was a space inbetween
<OerHeks> misplaced space >> sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<ZJAY> Good Morning!!!, from my point of view
<deepesh3> http://termbin.com/ac0t
<deepesh3> this is the url
<ZJAY> is there a way for whatever silly reason to remotely get to a ubuntu desktop one that i am currently working on not a new instance or rather what is the best way to accomplish this....VNC,etc....
<lahmer> hier meine Frage: kann mir jemand bitte sagen wie der DD befwhl mit komprimierung geht. ich möchte eine partition sichern dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/tmp/test.img
<vlt> !de | lahmer
<ubottu> lahmer: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<MacroMan> How can I add a port range from a specific IP address using ufw?
<MacroMan> `sudo ufw allow from x.x.x.x to any port 6000:40000/udp` gives me `ERROR: Port ranges must be numeric`
<k1l> deepesh3: ok, now please "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<OerHeks> lahmer, english only please, gzip might be your answer http://serverfault.com/questions/52260/compressing-dd-backup-on-the-fly
<up4all>  How do I reset the root password for mysql? I've pretty much tried everything that I could find on google
<up4all> I
<up4all> I'm on Ubuntu Server
<up4all> 16.04 LTS
<vlt> lahmer: You can just pipe the output of dd (w/o an "of" parameter) through a compression tool of your choice (like pbzip2) and then write to a file (> out.img.bz2).
<deepesh3> http://termbin.com/amfo
<deepesh3> k1l got any solution
<k1l> deepesh3: i cant say any errors. either you use encryption which slows it down or the disk is just slow at all.
<deepesh3> so i think the disk is slow
<deepesh3> thanks for attending me k1l
<shomon> hi, I just attempted to upgrade to 16.04 and it seems to have come back with some errors after reboot: X gets permission denied when it tries to start a console, and the light on the ethernet cable won't even go on..
<shomon> lspci recognises the card but I suspect some driver didn't install
<shomon> how can I get the missing bits or correct these errors just so I can get it back online at least
<k1l> shomon: what desktop is in use?
<shomon> hi, gnome
<k1l> so its using gdm. do you see the login screen?
<shomon> but X launches (as root) and doesn't get past launching the first ew apps
<shomon> no
<shomon> no login screen
<k1l> dont launch x manually. launch the gdm service
<shomon> ok trying..
<shomon> there's a package called gdmflexiserver
<shomon> I'll try that
<k1l> no
<k1l> sudo systemctl start gdm
<shomon> it says Failed to start gnome display manager
<k1l> shomon: systemctl status gdm.service
<k1l> that should tell you why it failed
<shomon> it just says that pretty much.. failed because the control process exited with an error
<shomon> ah: triggering on failure: dependencies..
<shomon> so I guess random dependencies didn't get installed?
<scam_> hi to all, i have a problem with my ubuntu xenial: on bootstrap i have "failed to find handle for acpi object" and then "radeom vce init error". is it an hardware error, right? my gpu obviusly is an amd radeon, can you explain me about this error? thx and excuse for my shitty english, is not my native language :)
<k1l> shomon:  i cant tell you out of the blue. are there 3rd party repos or PPAs involved? they are known to make issues. the original repos are automated tested for upgrades
<shomon> k1l: but maybe if I can get the ethernet card somehow into modprobe I could install the missing bits?
<shomon> yes there might be.. I can check..
<shomon> nothing particularly wierd in sources.list.. maybe it all got overwritten with the upgrade..
<k1l> shomon: its in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder
<shomon> during the upgrade there were a lot of errors and uninstalled packages.. apt-get autoremove just removed a whole bunch of stuff.. it took all night to upgrade.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<shomon> ok checking there
<scam_> hi, anyone know about "fail acpi object"?
<k1l> shomon: is the missing module for your ethernet the issue? or is the system broken at all and cant make networks connections at all?
<shomon> yes I can see 11 separate things.. but I doubt they are causing the problem: stuff like google chrome tox and wine
<nx9010> Hello everyone, Can someone help me out to get some Wifi adapter working over USB?
<shomon> yes k1l I think the main issue now is getting it connected so I can just figure it out with apt-get
<nx9010> I don't understand how to install it, because it does not get auto recognized like he last USB wifi stick I bought
<shomon> k1l: the issue with ethernet is it has a usb dongle but it's a broadcom and it's not been loaded, but also has an ethernet connection which is from where I upgraded yesterday
<nx9010> Anyone else using Wifi on Linux over usb?
<shomon> but also I imagine in upgrading it uninstalled some networking stuff and now it only shows up in lspci
<k1l> nx9010: what device is it on lsusb?
<shomon> nx9010: yes and it doesn't work. iwlist scan will show all the networks but iwconfig won't connect to them
<k1l> shomon: do you see it in "ifconfig?
<shomon> this morning, just lo, but then I did ifconfig eth0 up and now it's there too but with no IP and the light isn't even on where the cable plugs in
<shomon> (it's a working cable!)
<nx9010> k1l, Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0846:9020 NetGear, Inc. WNA3100(v1) Wireless-N 300 [Broadcom BCM43231]
<nx9010> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13fe:3d00 Kingston Technology Company Inc.
<nx9010> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<nx9010> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<nx9010> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ducasse> !paste | nx9010
<ubottu> nx9010: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nx9010> Sorry I forgot.
<nx9010> I could have only copied the first line I see now, still I will use the paste.ubuntu.com next time.
<k1l> shomon: is that a dhcp router on the network? can you ping something?
<shomon> no, as I say the light is not even on on the cable.. it's as good as unplugged
<k1l> !bcm43xx | nx9010
<ubottu> nx9010: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<shomon> I can try pinging the router it's connected to, it's light is off too where that cable plugs in
<shomon> no, network is unreachable
<hateball> nx9010: basically "sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source" or use the update/drivers gui. you'll need a working internet connection tho
<nx9010> hateball, I am on a wired connection at the moment, let me try it. k1l , read that page now, thanks.
<shomon> lspci shows it is a realtek card. has always worked without problems..
<nx9010> hateball, When I try to install it shows me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23988264/
<OerHeks> i noticed something odd yesterday, plugging in a hdd i borrowed to my brother and he returned it. i plugged it in and noticed this > http://i.imgur.com/nUIOVu7.jpg
<OerHeks> it is small, left screen, wine update ... but i hate wine, no wine on my system .... after this there is a .wine folder indeed!
<OerHeks>  i removed it quickly and removed trash. now i have no clue what hapened :-(
<OerHeks> clamav does not detect anything odd..
<nx9010> I lik your name OerHeks , Dutch I suppose? :p
<OerHeks> jups, dutch ubuntu member
<nx9010> Same, well.. Lubuntu at the moment. trying to make some use of an old laptop, but stuck with figuring out how to install a driver for my Wifi usb dongle.
<whallz> how can i make the noht kernel flag work? im still hyperthreading and dont want to
<whallz> i cannot disable it via bios
<hateball> nx9010: do you have a GUI updater running?
<nx9010> hateball, No, but I retried the command, and it worked, but: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23988282/
<Ilyas> it helps to not confuse rsyslog and snmpd, yup
<nx9010> I already have the latest drivers, Yet it won't connect through Wifi. I am fairly new to using Wifi under Linux when not using a built in Wifi card.
<k1l> shomon: does "dmesg" talk about eth0?
<heari> hi guys, I added a start up script but it doesn't work
<heari> someone help me ?
<ledeni> nx9010, did you reboot?
<heari> yep
<heari> my script is setting the mouse sensivity
<nx9010> ledeni, No I did not, let me reboot. brb
<Ilyas> im trying to SSH to a device and im getting "Unable to negotiate with <ip> port 22: no matching key exchange method found. Their offer: diffie-hellman-group1-sha1"
<Ilyas> how can I fix this ?
<shomon> k1l: sorry I didn't see your message before.. I'll just check
<k1l> Ilyas: make new keys. that method is unsecure
<Ilyas> k1l: on my box or on the remote device?
<nx9010> Okay I rebooted ledeni but it still does not show Wifi options in my taskbar with the USB dongle in, it's a Netgear Wireless-N 300 USB adapter / WNA3100
<hateball> nx9010: what does "rfkill list" say?
<nx9010> by Netgear
<nx9010> oh I already said that
<nx9010> let me see hateball
<hateball> nx9010: make sure there's no block for that device
<nx9010> it does nothing when I type rfkill list or sudo rfkill list in terminal :\
<nx9010> What do you mean by block? hateball
<shomon> k1l: realtek: no valid ssid. checking pincfg / enable default setup for auto mode as fallback
<k1l> Ilyas: update the openssh server on the remote box. then look at the keys used and see if they are old diffie hellman ones.
<hateball> nx9010: it should list your devices, and if they are soft or hard blocked
<k1l> shomon: that is wifi, right?
<hateball> nx9010: if your device isnt being listed... then something is off
<Ilyas> k1l: ok thanks. this is gonna be interesting
<ducasse> nx9010: is the module loaded?
<nx9010> It just shows an empty terminal, a new line. No comment or error or command not recognized :(
<hateball> nx9010: run "lsmod" and see if the module is at all loaded
<nx9010> ducasse, I am not sure how to check, fairly new to Linux.
<hateball> nx9010: and then you could pastebin the output of "dmesg", that should show problems loading firmware etc
<shomon> k1l I thought the ethernet card was realtek as the usb is broadcom
<shomon> anyway that was the only mention of realtek on dmesg
<k1l> shomon: no, "eth0"
<nx9010> okay hateball, with lsmod it shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23988341/
<shomon> ok it says "link down" twice then "link is not ready
<ramadhan> how to read rar comic ?
<ramadhan> ls
<k1l> ramadhan: .rar is a compressed format. first unrar it
<OerHeks> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<nx9010> hateball, dmesg shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23988353/
<CrazyTux> hello, how to increase laptop's battery life on Ubuntu or any of its variants?
<ledeni> nx9010, can you install 'sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer'
<sysx1000> hello, I am new to ubuntu. How can I add /opt/bin to system-wide PATH variable?
<sysx1000>  /etc/environment
<sysx1000> bye, thanks
<tarball> hello everyone, I just found out that my RAM modules have different speeds, one 1066MHz, the other 1334MHz..would it mean anything that they're not the same?
<tarball> sorry not really a ubuntu question but..
<hateball> tarball: it means they'll both run at the lower speed. also ##hardware is probably better
 * tarball doesnt hate hateball
<tarball> thank you :)
<nx9010> okay that crashed me, could not even start HexChat back up, ledeni , let me paste what it said when trying to install the firmware
<nx9010> I had to restart Lubuntu
<nx9010> ledeni, this is what it said: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23988371/
<ledeni> nx9010, ops
<nx9010> Is this because I don't have perl or something?
<nx9010> ledeni, ops?
<ledeni> nx9010, i don't know
<nx9010> ledeni, oh :( well thank for trying though
<mon> hi. i am following this link: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-ipv6-networking-configuration/ for ipv6 setup
<nx9010> This is why I often switch back to even putting an unsafe OS like Windows XP on this laptop.. Linux and driver support.. oh man :'(
<mon> and then.. i am trying to restart it. but failed for both command # /etc/init.d/networking restart & # systemctl restart networking . can guide me?
<k1l> nx9010: did you change something about perl on your system?
<mon> this is my error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23988439/
<nx9010> k1l, Not that I am aware of. Is there a way to re-install Perl or something?
<nx9010> Or to see if it is correctly installed?
<k1l> nx9010: it should be included already since a lot of system stuff runs with pyhton and perl
<k1l> nx9010: what ubuntu is that?
<nx9010> k1l, I am running on Lubuntu with Xfce
<ledeni> nx9010, 32 bit or 64
<nx9010> 32 bit
<tarball> ok..this is a ubuntu question, I guess..which command shows me whether a ram module slot is 200-pol oder 204-pol?
<nx9010> one moment, it's rebooting again. brb
<k1l> i wonder why he deleted perl-base
<tarball> solved, thank you! ddr3 is 204-pin, and ddr2 is 200
<mon> @@
<k1l> mon: look at systemctl status networking.service
<k1l> mon: and i guess you made misstakes on editing the interfaces file
<k1l> nx9010: is perl-base installed? look with "apt policy perl-base"
<soee> hi, 16.04.2 shouldbe released today ?
<nx9010> k1l, Installed: 5.22.1-9
<k1l> soee: yes if the tests didnt show new errors on the disks. if you are in a hurry you can install the 14.04(.1) images now and just run the regular updates
<mon> k1l: hold on
<k1l> nx9010: hmm
<mon> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23988489/ (new error)
<nx9010> k1l, I just had a kernel crash though when trying to install the firmware ledeni suggested and had to reboot in order to open Hexchat again
<mon> i mean the status
<k1l> nx9010: are you sure that system is in a proper state?
<nx9010> k1l, Is there a way to check? like in Windows you can scan the Windows file for coruption?
<k1l> nx9010: i suggest reinstalling the perl-base to start with. "wget http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/perl/perl-base_5.22.1-9_i386.deb"   then "sudo dpkg -i --force-all perl-base_5.22.1-9_i386.deb" and then "sudo apt install -f"
<nx9010> k1l, Ah dutch too eh? :p let me try
<nx9010> Whoa so many people joining at once :O :o
<shomon> hi k1l I plugged it into another cable and now the light goes on, but still it's not seeming to get an IP..
<k1l> shomon: restart the network again
<shomon> how can I check that the driver is working? I did /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mon> k1l : shomon? or mon?
<k1l> shomon: init.d is not used anymore. use sudo systemctl restart networking.service
<shomon> ok
<k1l> mon: Feb 13 08:22:53 irc ifup[27978]: Failed to bring up venet0.
<k1l> is that in your interfaces file?
<mon> yes
<shomon> still nothing but got to go now.. brb in an hour or two..
<mon> k1l: i just add two new lines for new ipv6 address
<mon> inside the interface file
<k1l> mon: than those are not working.  are you sure they are correct?
<mon> let me check
<mon> oh got typo
<mon> opps. still got root@irc:/etc/network# sudo systemctl restart networking.service
<mon> Job for networking.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status networking.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<nx9010> k1l, Do I have to reboot after those commands?
<k1l> nx9010: did they work?
<stanstill> my notebook with ubuntu needs 15 seconds to load geany and almost 30 to load firefox. THis is not normal.
<stanstill> what can cause this?
<stanstill> this just happened today
<nx9010> k1l, this is what I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23988515/
<k1l> nx9010: so as i guessed, your perl isntallation was corrupt. now run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<nx9010> Okay let me try and k1l thanks for helping out so much man. Appreciate it all :D and hope one day I can give some back to the people
<k1l> :)
<nx9010> did I do something though that corrupted the installation? or am I dealing with a dying HDD maybe? Not sure how to check that under Linux aswell yet
<k1l> see if "dmesg" shows issues with the hdd
<nx9010> k1l, this is what I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23988538/
<nx9010> let me see
<mon> hmm
<mon> quite hard
<nx9010> k1l, this is what it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23988557/
<k1l> nx9010: no error so far
<nx9010> k1l, Is there a way to install the Windows driver variant?
<z1haze_work> Hi, I am attempting to setup a simple ftp server on my box to automatically upload screenshots to using sharex. I dont really know what I'm doing though to be honest. Reading these tutorials, I have vsftp installed and running, and I've enabled chroot and disabled anonymous login.. but how do i log in? it never told me what the password for the ftp
<z1haze_work>  user was
<k1l> nx9010: windows driver variant for what?
<k1l> z1haze_work: if you have a ssh server running you already have sftp server running too. you can login with the ssh credentials
<z1haze_work> which is what i typically do
<z1haze_work> what I dont believe this sharex program has an sftp option
<nx9010> k1l, of the diver neded for this usb wifi dongle?
<nx9010> driver*
<fontis> Frustrating to have that issue really, one could hope that we'd be farther along now than to continuously chase compatibility issues... but just google it.
<Pici> z1haze_work: agreed, it doesn't look like it has an sftp/scp uploader option.  I'm not sure if vsftp does this by default, but you might just be able to login with your user credentials.
<Pici> z1haze_work: actually... if I try to create an ftp config in sharex, it has an option all the way at the bottom of the settings for SFTP information
<Pici> z1haze_work: and change the protocl to SFTP, of course.
<z1haze_work> ive never used this before so bear with me
<k1l> nx9010: that was the bcm43xx card?
<z1haze_work> on the 'destination' settings?
<z1haze_work> under file uploaders click ftp?
<Pici> z1haze_work: yeah, and then click add, then change protocol to SFTP.
<z1haze_work> ah i see it!
<Pici> z1haze_work: seems to work here: http://nullcortex.com/upload/mtputty_2017-02-13_09-09-29.png
<z1haze_work> using sftp?
<z1haze_work> well thats reassuring. hope I can get mine to work
<Pici> z1haze_work: yeah, settings look like: http://nullcortex.com/upload/ShareX_2017-02-13_09-10-54.png
<z1haze_work> is the subfolder path relative to your users home dir?
<MartinKG> Hi
<Pici> z1haze_work: Yes.  I happen to have that setup through nginx to serve http data from, which is what you'll need to do if you want others to be able to get to that url.
<MartinKG> I have some problems with bluetooth, it can't detect any devices - Anybody have some ideas? I tried to google with no success...
<z1haze_work> i created a little vhost for a subdomain
<z1haze_work> like img.mydomain.com
<z1haze_work> but thats not my login directory at all.. anyway I think i know my current problem. my client machine is on windows so all my ssh keys are ppk files and i guess sharex wants the original open ssh format
<z1haze_work> so now to figure out to reverse back to regular ssh key from a ppk
<Pici> z1haze_work: the putty keygen tool has an export item on one of the menus.
<z1haze_work> ah i will try that
<z1haze_work> ok cool, well i fixed that and when i click the test connection button i just get a dialog that says 'path'
<z1haze_work> sweet we're good
<z1haze_work> except it upload to my local dir haha
<mon> hi k1l: able to restart it now
<mon> but the added new ipv6 address seems not working
<z1haze_work> if my home is like /home/myuser how would I upload the files to /var/www/img.mydomain.com/public?
<Popzi> whats a good way to setup VNC on a server? I think I have a bot brute forcing the password and locking me out :P
<Pici> z1haze_work: one way would be to symlink from /var/www/img.mydomain.com/public to /home/myuser/public and then tell apache/nginx/whatever to follow symlinks. Or change your httpd configuration to explicitly point to /home/myuser/public
<z1haze_work> i like option 1, thank you
<mistawright> hi guys i have a plesk server how would i find out what are valid domains on it and what are junk. i was told bind is a good place to look
<z1haze_work> hey Pici thanks for the help I resolved the whole sftp issue and got the directory symlinked
<z1haze_work> one more question though.. for taking screenshots in this software.. how do i tell it to upload everything to my server? i took an exampe screenshot and did upload and it gives errors
<z1haze_work> newtonsoft json reader exception stuff
<Pici> z1haze_work: to make it upload automatically, from the After capture tasks dropdown, choose "upload image to host".  Also for errors, I have no idea.  It does look like they have a #sharex channel here though.
<z1haze_work> i think i know whats going on
<z1haze_work> i have a local folder called /uploads that it uploads to from sharex to my home directory
<z1haze_work> then i symlink that to the public folder on my vhost.. but the link it generates is sites.com/uploads/file but it should be just site.com/file
<tempnick> Re: LUKS encrypted 4TB backup drive doesn't show up and is messed up - When booting my computer the BIOS recognizes the disk; my OS does not. Through alternate cabling methods I'm able to have the OS recognize the disk. I have a lot of output from dmesg and gdisk to go through with those kind enough to aid me, please. :)
<z1haze_work> bingo
<tempnick> ^ paste of output here: https://share.riseup.net/#vSqairBL3im-Y6IlR27Gqw
<humoroustwo> Hello
<gianlu_ka> ciao
<tempnick> First error indication from dmesg is: [sdb] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16). This is new since the drive errors.
<BluesKaj> tempnick, do you have the backup disk UUID entry in /etc/fstab ?
<humoroustwo> My microphone input is appearing under 'sound' in U16.10, but I can't adjust the volume (the slider is faded out
<tempnick> There doesn't appear to be an entry for the disk in question.
<BluesKaj> humoroustwo, check alsamixer and disable automute
<tempnick> gdisk output shows:
<tempnick> ***************************************************************
<tempnick> Found invalid GPT and valid MBR; converting MBR to GPT format
<tempnick> in memory. THIS OPERATION IS POTENTIALLY DESTRUCTIVE! Exit by
<tempnick> typing 'q' if you don't want to convert your MBR partitions
<tempnick> to GPT format!
<jatt> jeez
<humoroustwo> BluesKaj: Isn't automute just for audio output? Muting speakers when you plug in a headset for example
<humoroustwo> I'll give it a go though
<z1haze_work> Pici: this is beyond scope of the help i know, but do you happen to know how to make a custom page background instead of just a black background when generating the urls for the images? somehow its creating a block background on its own and centering the images on the page.. i dont really know HOW this is happening because theres no html file or an
<z1haze_work> ything to provide css..
<z1haze_work> Im wondering if the image is somehow encoded with data to tell it how to display on the page?
<tempnick> BluesKaj: There doesn't appear to be an entry for the disk in question.
<BluesKaj> tempnick, run sudo blkid and copy the UUIDfollowed by thenumbers , but leave out the quotes and paste it in /etc/fstab then use the same paramters as your / entry for the remainder
<S0bait> Do i need a special version of Ubuntu to run on Rasperry pi?
<k1l> tempnick: "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> tempnick: run that and show the url here
<tempnick> BluesKaj: If I understand the output of blkid, the disk in question is not listed there...
<BluesKaj> tempnick, run the command that k1l suggested so we can have a look
<tempnick> BluesKaj: Sorry the nc isn't working on my box, please refer to https://share.riseup.net/#WOS2-Gej8MlyeBa0_AG3aA for output
<k1l> tempnick: ok, there is only one one 500gb disk.
<tempnick> BluesKaj: The device in question is /dev/sdb which is unlisted in the output.
<k1l> tempnick: is that a old machine? thats bios cant handle big disks?
<tempnick> k1l: It is a smoking new machine. There is a new error corrupting the drive.
<k1l> tempnick: can you show "dmesg" output?
<tempnick> yup, moment...
<k1l> tempnick: is the bios set to Ahci? or some other intel/raid stuff?
<tempnick> k1l BluesKaj dmesg results: https://share.riseup.net/#D6FEvEpUg6xsjVvw9AbH5A
<tempnick> I'd need to reboot to check on the AHCI, I don't know. My main disk is also LUKS encrypted, tried the bad drive on another computer, same issue.
<tempnick> Should I reboot and test the BIOS for AHCI?
<k1l> tempnick: so you dont know if the new 4tb disk is ok?
<tempnick> btw THANK YOU SO MUCH for taking the time to help me!!
<tempnick> The drive is quite new itself. It appears that something has screwed up the partition table or some such.
<k1l> tempnick: what is "uname -a"?
<tempnick> k1l: BluesKaj please check the bottom of https://share.riseup.net/#OOlUbjK--p5KKYdbx7iaaw for new info, gdisk explains several (3) errors.
<tempnick> k1l: Linux shell 4.4.0-62-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 18 14:10:15 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> 64bit ubuntu 16.04. that should not have issues with 4tb disks
<Intrans> hello
<Intrans> I'm trying to boot into Ubuntu 16.04
<tempnick> Problem: Disk is too small to hold all the data!
<tempnick> (Disk size is 0 sectors, needs to be 0 sectors.)
<tempnick> The 'e' option on the experts' menu may fix this problem.
<Intrans> gives me error , "Gave up waiting for root device"
<k1l> tempnick: is there data on the disk?
<tempnick> k1l: YES!!!
<Intrans> ALERT! UUID-XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX does not exist, dropping to a shell!!
<k1l> tempnick: oh
<Intrans> and then an initramfs prompt
<Intrans> any ideas?
<Popzi> how do you execute a command in bash? just simply put it on a new line?     python index.py
<tempnick> k1l: The drive is LUKS lvm encrypted and has a ton of my valuable data on there. :(
<Intrans> i guess ill just reinstall :(
<BluesKaj> Intrans, do you dual boot with windows ?
<k1l> tempnick: ok, i am not familiar with luks. and the system sees the disk (in dmesg). its just that there is something wrong with partitiontable and/or partitions. but i am not aware of how that should be with luks at that point. what happened before the issue? is this an external drive?
<Intrans> no
<Intrans> i'm just ubutnu 16.04 entire disk
<k1l> Intrans: what did you do before that issue?
<Intrans> i was installing experimental sound for my laptop
<Popzi> how do I just execute a command in bash?   exec <> or do I just put the command on a new line?
<k1l> Intrans: looks like it cant find a partition needed to boot from
<Intrans> https://github.com/lopaka/instructions/blob/master/ubuntu-16.04-install-asus-x205ta.md
<Intrans> i follow those instructions, worked before
<k1l> Popzi: just a new line
<Intrans> but i needed to reinstall for another reason
<Popzi> k1l: righto thanks
<Intrans> so i did the same steps but when i got to this comamnd
<Intrans> update-initramfs -c -k $KERNELRELEASE
<Intrans> it messsed it up
<Intrans> i think
<Intrans> any wayi can repair it?
<k1l> Intrans: use an older ubuntu/kernel in grub
<tempnick> k1l: This is an internal drive which the BIOS recognizes but once the OS boots up it appears nowhere. It's so weird. I pulled out the drive an kung fu'd some cables to connect it via USB and *THEN* the OS recognizes it, but it does not mount and shows the disk as 'No Media'
<Intrans> is there any way I can repair my existing insatll
<Intrans> or do I have to reinstall
<Intrans> and what about restoring from a deja dup backup?
<Intrans> is that possible?
<tcanabrava_> hallo - I just asked my wife to install konversation, and it's crashing because the lack of KCrash5, or something.
<tcanabrava_> libkf5crash.so.5 actually
<tcanabrava_> what should I install for that?
<k1l> tempnick: dont mean to panic you but that doesnt sound good. could be a hardware issue with the hdd controller
<Intrans> ah fuck it, I'll just reinstall, thanks guys!
<k1l> tcanabrava_: maybe the #kubuntu guys know better about kde related issues
<tcanabrava_> k1l: well, I'm using ubuntu-vannilla here.
<tcanabrava_> but I'll try there, thanks
<k1l> tcanabrava_: since its a kde program one needs to install a bunch of kde stuff to run it.
<tcanabrava_> k1l: agreed... it seems the deps are missing.
<tempnick> k1l: :/ If I was able to ridiculously image the drive... I don't even know how to complete that thought. Actually, I am able to run 'testdisk' on the drive and it will examine it block by block so if I understand correctly it may *not* be a bad controller... maybe. Let's assume that?
<k1l> !ddrescue | tempnick
<tempnick> "not ddrescue piped to my irc handle"?
<joncle> how use
<tempnick> "repeat ddrescue piped to my irc handle"?
<k1l> tempnick: there is ddrescue which makes a 1to1 copy hardware bit wise. but you need a disk that is big enough too.
<k1l> tempnick: the bot doesnt know about ddrescue, sorry
<tempnick> k1l: I don't have a large enough drive.
<tempnick> k1l: Perhaps I should speak with someone more familiar with LUKS? Hmm...
<tempnick> k1l: not sure where that would be.
<k1l> tempnick: like i said, i don know about the usual luks setup, so i cant help there. but there should be a partition table.
<tempnick> Problem reading disk in BasicMBRData::ReadMBRData()!
<tempnick> Warning! Read error 22; strange behavior now likely!
<tempnick> Warning! Read error 22; strange behavior now likely!
<tempnick> Partition table scan:
<tempnick>   MBR: MBR only
<tempnick>   BSD: not present
<tempnick> Partition table scan:
<tempnick>   MBR: MBR only
<tempnick>   BSD: not present
<tempnick>   APM: not present
<tempnick>   GPT: not present
<OerHeks> !paste | tempnick
<ubottu> tempnick: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> freenode servers go bonkers on your multiple lines.
<tempnick> OerHeks: spammers ;)
<tempnick> k1l: thank you SO MUCH for your time and effort! I'm going to try and find someone who knows about LUKS.
<tempnick> k1l: I'll be here if you want to pm me.
<joncle> hi i'm joncle
<joncle> how to play with irc
<idunham> ubuntu question - Setting up a new AWS instance. Instance is setup, i moved my /var/ directory to an EBS instance. Copied all the files over. However, dpkg wasn't there - sudo apt-get install xxx comes up with Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2: No such file or directory)
<OerHeks> joncle, step 1. read the topic.
<idunham> topic read
<idunham> repost my question
<idunham> ubuntu question - Setting up a new AWS instance. Instance is setup, i moved my /var/ directory to an EBS instance. Copied all the files over. However, dpkg wasn't there - sudo apt-get install xxx comes up with Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2: No such file or directory)
<idunham> this is a ubuntu install, as well.
<Pici> idunham: You may want to check out #ubuntu-server if you don't get an answer here.
<k1l> idunham: you might want to ask the amazon guys if that is the proper way to work with their different instances
<yakiza> hello guys i just installed ubuntu 16.04 and i dont have ethernet connection for some reason the if config returns oonly lo
<BluesKaj> joncle, play? ,this irc server is not a game host, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<MartinKG> I have some problems with bluetooth, it can't detect any devices - Anybody have some ideas?
<yakiza> hello guys i just installed ubuntu 16.04 and i dont have ethernet connection for some reason the if config returns oonly lo
<ducasse> !patience | yakiza
<ubottu> yakiza: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ioria> yakiza, is it detected by lspci ? lspci -k | grep Ether -A 2
<ash_workz> why would apt give me pgpool 3.4.3 instead of 3.6 (or at least 3.5 ?)
<k1l> !info pgpool xenial | ash_workz
<ubottu> ash_workz: Package pgpool does not exist in xenial
<k1l> !info pgpool2 xenial | ash_workz
<ubottu> ash_workz: pgpool2 (source: pgpool2): connection pool server and replication proxy for PostgreSQL. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.3-1 (xenial), package size 957 kB, installed size 3633 kB
<k1l> ash_workz: because that is what is in the repos. why should it be another version?
<ash_workz> k1l: the wiki says 3.5/3.6 are stable... they just haven't made it to the ubuntu repos?
<k1l> ash_workz: ubuntu uses a stable release system. it cant include stuff into 16.04 that is made 2017 :)
<k1l> ash_workz: there are patches included to fix security issues and heavy bugs, but the version stays the same.
<ash_workz> k1l: well, there's apparently an rpm which started in 2015
<k1l> ash_workz: stop
<k1l> dont use rpm packages. they are not made for ubuntu
 * ash_workz stops
<yakiza> ioria sorry for late response i was reading om forums yes  it detect
<ioria> yakiza,  can you paste the output ?
<ash_workz> k1l: is this bogus? https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/postgresql/xenial-pgdg/main/base/pgpool2
<yakiza> i am from my phone it say ethernet controler qualcomm atheros device e0b1 (rev 10)
<k1l> ash_workz: ok, once again: ubuntu has a development phase for the releases. that is the time when the packages get updated and are tested. then before the release date that version is freezed to be able to test it against the other programs and make sure they work altogether. then on release there wont be an update to the version since it would need all other packages to be tested again. that is what the stable release model is about.
<ash_workz> k1l: I see; that's very through
<k1l> ash_workz: that is not from ubuntu, that is from other 3rd party repos. you can use and install them but that is out of the reach of the ubuntu support then.
<yakiza> and subsystem micro-star international co., ltd[msi] device 7a62
<yakiza> ioria and the one i wrote above
<ioria> yakiza,  Kernel driver in use ?
<yakiza> i just formated it i sm new in ubuntu
<yakiza> ioria
<throwthecheese> Hi
<ioria> yakiza, i mean,  in that output... don't you see a  ' Kernel driver in use ' line  ?
<throwthecheese> Does anyone know why is Ubuntu cursed with missingno under Nouveau?
<yakiza> oh no i dont its just those 2  lines  ethernet controler and subsystem
<yakiza> ioria
<ioria> yakiza, ok, it's a desktop or laptop ?
<yakiza> desktop i just bought it
<ioria> yakiza,  it was working durint the installation ?
<ioria> *during
<yakiza> no it didnt allow me to select the first option i had yo select third party etc
<BluesKaj> throwthecheese, check in the console , sudo ubuntu-drivers list , to see which drivers are available , nouveau is the default for new installs on pcs with nvidia graphics
<yakiza> i saw a guy on youtube using vim but i cant even use vim ioria
<yakiza> in terminal ..
<ioria> yakiza,  using vim to do what ?
<yakiza> sudo  vim /erc/network/interfaces
<marcopinero> hi all ubuntuers!
<yakiza> ioria
<marcopinero> sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces
<koleygr> yakiza you can use nano
<ioria> yakiza,  that is for configure an interface, but your eth card dosn't have a moduel loded to work
<ioria> *module
<ioria> yakiza,  paste the output of this:  sudo lshw -C Network | grep product
<throwthecheese> The only available driver for my card is nvidia-304 (the blob)
<BluesKaj> throwthecheese, no 340 ?
<throwthecheese> Nope
<BluesKaj> old card?
<throwthecheese> Furthermore, I have to deal with annoying graphics issues like no Blender and trashy resolution ever since electricity workers caused a blackout
<ioria> yakiza,  in the meanwhile , it would be useful download the 16.10 iso
<lmat> I have a server that can send e-mails (mail -s "subject" "recipient" <<< "body"), and another server with the same ubuntu version that can't send e-mails.
<BluesKaj> throwthecheese, which card,  sudo lshw -C video
<lmat> I can't figure out where the configuration difference is!
<lmat> I remember a few years ago configuring the first server, but I don't remember what I did.
<throwthecheese> C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a]
<lmat> Really what it comes down to is, I want to send an e-mail from a script.
<yakiza> ioria product qualcomm atheros
<yakiza> if i had internet i would glady do so
<yakiza> .
<yakiza> ioria
<OerHeks> throwthecheese, old onboard card, only nouveau will do
<ioria> yakiza,  how did you get the 16.04 iso ?
<throwthecheese> But I don't want to deal with missingno!
<ioria> yakiza,  how did you get the 16.04 iso ?
<BluesKaj> throwthecheese, ok , sudo apt install nvidia-304, that will remove nouveau and install the 304 driver which should be a somewhat better
<OerHeks> i think 304 does not work for that 7025
<throwthecheese> I currently have the blob installed, but my computer started to hate the blob all of a sudden after the blackout
<yakiza> i had download them before i got mmy new pc i removed all the pieces from old to new so i dont have other way now
<yakiza> ioria
<ducasse> lmat: maybe ssmtp or msmtp would suit your purpose.
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, well it's listed in ubuntu-drivers
<ash_workz> k1l: I hope I didn't annoy out :X
<ioria> yakiza,  is it  possible that you have a Atheros Killer Gaming Network E2400 ? a very new network card ...
<yakiza> ..... i have a wifi usb can we so something with it?
<lmat> ducasse: So I shouldn't try to achieve the same configuration on the second server?
<BluesKaj> throwthecheese, ok then nouveau it is
<ioria> yakiza,  plug in it
<throwthecheese> But my computer hangs under Nouveau
<yakiza> ioria i did no pop ups though
<ducasse> lmat: don't mean to be rude, but if you do not know how to set up and securely manage a full-fledged mta, don't use one. if one of these tools to what you need they are a *much* better option.
<throwthecheese> Nouveau works perfectly under Debian and openSUSE but not under Mint
<ioria> yakiza,  click on Network icon in the panel and 'edit connection'
<lmat> ducasse: Yeah, it's not fully fledged in any way ;-) I remember setting up an account for it to use (so it could authenticate against gmail or something)
<ioria> yakiza,  Add -> WiFi
<ducasse> lmat: that is in essence what those tools do.
<yakiza> ioria how
<ioria> yakiza,  how what ? don't you have a network icon in the panel ?
<lmat> ducasse: thanks
<ducasse> lmat: np. just avoid a full mta if you can, friendly advice :)
<gilneral> I want to share something that happened to me yesterday: ppa xorg edgers updated all mesa libs to version 17 and it caused some applications, most notably VLC, to be removed. I use Nvidia proprietary drivers but even though, I had to remove this ppa, mesa libs and only then I could install VLC again.
<OerHeks> gilneral, contact the ppa maintainer, we have no influence on that
<XMG> list
<XMG> sorry to less sleep
<axk4545> I am looking to create a custom version of Ubuntu for my Linux user group and was wondering how to remove the Ubuntu branding. I don't want to have any issues with IP or trademark stuff.
<walrider> how can i upgrade my OpenGL version to 4.2  my device is supported 4.2
<ShekharReddy> hello all i need to connect to a vpn of a company and access a desktop remotely for that i usually install cisco anyconnect client and authenticate using a mobile pass ... what is the process to achieve the same from a ubuntu desktop
<OerHeks> axk4545, making custom n-brand linux version is not the scope of this channel, making a custom iso used to be possible with UCK, but that project is dead
<OerHeks> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<nicomachus> ew, sourceforge...
<walrider> how can i upgrade my OpenGL version to 4.2  my device is supported 4.2
<OerHeks> opengl 4.2 https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-16.04-OI-Intel-GL-4.2 points to https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers   use at your own ric!
<OerHeks> c/ric
<OerHeks> risc
<walrider> so there is a risk ?
<lmat> ducasse: Got it to work ^_^ I took your feedback seriously, but I didn't give up right away. It was as simple as        sudo apt-get install sendmail-bin sendmail-base sendmail procmail sendmail-cf ;    then    mail -s "subjtest goma" recipient@gmail.com <<< "body body";
<OerHeks> walrider, sure, it is not official, but a repo provided by users
<lmat> I noticed that /etc/mail; was missing on one server. dpkg -S /etc/mail; on the working server...  dpkg --get-selections | grep mail;  on the working server... sort of solves itself ^_^
<Lavinho> good morning
<Lavinho> bootia32.efi ubuntu 14.04 ?
<k1l> axk4545: for legal issues better talk to canonical directly. but for non own use its fine to rearrange the isos. and canonical did grant permissions to their IP without costs before when asked.
<ducasse> lmat: yes, and now you have a partially configured mta running. i strongly suggest you block incoming traffic to it.
<ShekharReddy> hello all i need to connect to a vpn of a company and access a desktop remotely for that i usually install cisco anyconnect client and authenticate using a mobile pass ... what is the process to achieve the same from a ubuntu desktop
<OerHeks> Lavinho, uefi 32 bit?  some get it working with a hack, i have no clue
<ducasse> !patience | ShekharReddy
<ubottu> ShekharReddy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> Lavinho, check your vendor for a 64 bit uefi ? some verdors do have that bios as update
<Lavinho> 32 bit
<Lavinho> uefi
<axk4545> k1l: so I should contact canonical to verify what I need to do it sounds like.
<walrider> OerHeks, i am running 14.14.5
<ShekharReddy> umm.. ok
<ShekharReddy> i have done that already
<OerHeks> walrider, oh, that ppa is for 16.04 and up.
<walrider> ya thas why i said 14.04.5
<siux> how can i force my ubuntu to use php7.0 and not php7.1 in terminal?
<OerHeks> walrider,  upgrade perhaps? else it is a no go  i guess
<axk4545> ShekharReddy: does the organization provide a version of anyconnect for linux?
<lmat> ducasse: I think I'm okay there...it's behind a firewall which doesn't have any port forwarding to that machine (except SSH), so it's only vulnerable to the local network, which I can tolerate.
<k1l> axk4545: i dont know how much you want to change the iso and what kind of redistribution you plan there. but since you asked about that i think canonical itself can best answer that to you.
<lmat> ducasse: But maybe it's not a bad idea to set up a IPFILTER to drop packages to that port...
<OerHeks> siux, only the next 17.04 gets 7.1 .. so you run a beta ubuntu?
<walrider> i better stay with trusty cause it is most stable enought
<lmat> ducasse: Do you happen to know what port? I thought SMTP is 25?
<axk4545> ShekharReddy: https://askubuntu.com/questions/154699/how-do-i-install-the-cisco-anyconnect-vpn-client#154797
<OerHeks> siux, untill release, seek help in #ubuntu+1
<siux> ok thx
<ducasse> lmat: smtp is 25, if you have smtp over ssl that is 587.
<lmat> ducasse: Both ports are listening, but I'm happy to report they're listening as  127.0.0.1:25. Good news: the default configuration is pretty secure!
<siux> OerHeks, and yea i suppose beta, running 14.04 with new ppa for php 5.6/7.0/7.1 and only terminal version isnt right, apache runs perfect with 7.0
<k1l> siux: so the PPA only ships 7.1 instead of 7.0?
<OerHeks> 14.04 is not beta, you got me off track with 7.1 without mentioning that ppa
<ducasse> lmat: great :) be aware, though, that sendmail has had a pretty horrible track record of local security issues as well. don't know how much that matters to you, but...
<OerHeks> 7.0 also, i read
<siux> yea both
<ducasse> lmat: this was some time ago, though, dunno how they've done as of late.
<lmat> ducasse: That's good to know.
<siux> apache is configured to use 7.0 and all is good, jsut cant get terminal/cli php to run on 7.0
<siux> no idea how to bind it
<siux> somehow with set PATH="" and stuff or alias php="" or something, but nothing is working
<siux> when i use composer it will always use 7.1 and fail cause some dependencies require 7.0
<Pici> siux: Assuming you have the proper php-cli package installed, use sudo update-alternatives --config php
<siux> Pici, thanks that works :)
<OerHeks> i noticed something odd yesterday, plugging in a hdd i borrowed to my brother and he returned it. i plugged it in and noticed this > http://i.imgur.com/nUIOVu7.jpg
<OerHeks> it is small, left screen, wine update ... but i hate wine, no wine on my system .... after this there is a .wine folder indeed!
<OerHeks>  i removed it quickly and removed trash. now i have no clue what hapened :-(
<OerHeks> clamav says i am clean
<nick_reg> Hey all :)
<nacc> OerHeks: iirc, that window should only popup on wine running when it notices a version shift
<tgm4883> OerHeks: you sure you don't have wine installed?
<nick_reg> I have some issue with linux mint
<ducasse> !mint | nick_reg
<ubottu> nick_reg: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nick_reg> Thank you ubottu
<OerHeks> nacc, tgm4883 i have no wine, i am 100% sure about that. he did backup files and removed them, so there was a windows trash, i removed that
<tgm4883> OerHeks: odd, I'm not sure how that's possible then since the popup you posted is from a wine install
<OerHeks> i have no clue how this could happen at all :-(
<nick_reg> Okay ...
<nick_reg> There's noone alive
<nick_reg> Do you know why network-manager doesn't work ?
<OerHeks> i was nervous so i delted my trash too .. too late to find out what has written to .wine
<tgm4883> nick_reg: just because that channel is dead doesn't make this the support channel for Linux Mint
<ducasse> nick_reg: as ubottu said, #linuxmint-help is not on freenode
<tgm4883> nick_reg: either ask in there and wait, or use a distro that has a support base
<nick_reg> I mean ... imagine: after configuring pppoe with pppoeconf no network-manager before "sudo service network-manager restart"
<ducasse> nick_reg: you are asking in the wrong place
<nick_reg> :(
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues
<tgm4883> nick_reg: did you try joining that channel on the right network? You can't just /join and get there
<arya> hi
<Guest68217> i need help with mounting cd drive on linux 14.04
<nicomachus> "linux 14.04"
<Guest68217> yes
<nicomachus> Guest68217: I assume you mean Ubuntu 14.04?
<Guest68217> hahah
<Guest68217> yes
<Guest68217> ubuntu 14.04
<nicomachus> Guest68217: does the disk not mount automatically? (it should, and should show the mounted disk either in the launcher bar or in Nautilus)
<Guest68217> nicomachus: no it does not do that automatically
<ducasse> Guest68217: what kind of disc?
<Guest68217> nicomachus: i tried following this link (https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-mount-cdrom-in-linux) but did not help much...
<Guest68217> it is a regular VCD
<ducasse> Guest68217: the desktop may be trying to play it instead of mounting it
<OerHeks> Guest68217, install restricted extras, follow the dvd guide, and VLC should be able to play VCD
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/a/42674
<OerHeks> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OerHeks> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest68217> ducasse: may be... all i want is to copy the content from VCD to USB drive
<Guest68217> OerHeks: VLC is installed already
<nexus_> Rip me, Playing audio on my Pi 3 stutters
<yakiza> HEllo guys i just installed ubuntu 16.04 on my new machine witch has an msi B250 m3 motherboard and the ethernet doesnt work  . a guy here told me its because its really  new, i am now at a friends house with the same hard drive and it seem that the ethernet works fine .. can i download drivers and put them back to my machune
<yakiza> ?
<Guest68217> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Guest68217> tried this link
<Guest68217> not working
<ioria> yakiza, if you ask me, the best thing you can do immediately is download the 16.10 iso because your Qualcomm Atheros e0b it's not supported in 16.04 with your current kernel 4.4
<yakiza> ioria ty
<ioria> yakiza, but seems supported in 4.8 (ubuntu yakkety 16.10) http://askubuntu.com/questions/881479/install-atheros-e2600-drivers
<OerHeks> Guest68217, "Rebooting may be necessary."
<Guest68217> OerHeks: okay
<Guest68217> would anyone want to suggest anything additional before i reboot my system?/
<yakiza> ioria i am now downloading the 16.10
<ioria> yakiza, you don't need to install, you can simply try it from livecd
<OerHeks> Guest68217, according to the askubuntu, no need for other steps
<yakiza> okay    thank you so much ioria
<ioria> yakiza, no problem
<elichai2> can anyone help me? https://askubuntu.com/questions/882414/wifi-keeps-reconnecting
<elichai2> I put every details I thought could help in there
<ra10> anyone with a lenovo 100s?
<NET||abuse> hey guys, i've a vps on D.O. i updated from 14.04 to 16.04
<ra10> i wanna install ubuntu (mate) onto a microsd card on my laptop, any easy solutions?
<NET||abuse> i changed the kernel over on the D.O control panel,
<NET||abuse> but when i boot it up the network devices are disabled
<ducasse> NET||abuse: most likely the names have changed
<NET||abuse> yeh, ok, so logical name in the ifconfig output needs to be added to a config file/
<NET||abuse> which file do i update to fix it?
<ducasse> NET||abuse: depends how networking is configured - via /etc/network/interfaces i guess.
<NET||abuse> i have console access to the machine, so i can modify some stuff
<ducasse> NET||abuse: just replace eth0 with what it is now
<NET||abuse> hmm, nope,
<arya__> hi
<arya__> i am trying to access a VCD on ubuntu 14.04
<arya__> but it does not mount automatically
<arya__> what should i do?
<NET||abuse> i've got /etc/NetworkManager file.
<NET||abuse> no directory called /etc/network
<ducasse> NET||abuse: ok, nm is unknown territory to me. look for a config file for it, i guess.
<NET||abuse> yeh, searching
<NET||abuse> ahhhhhhh,,, ducasse haha, you're gonna slag me over this, i forgot which console was open on the server
<NET||abuse> was looking at my own config
<arya__> need help with mounting cd drive on ubuntu 14.04
<ducasse> NET||abuse: that sounds more likely ;)
<OerHeks> arya__, did it work, restricted extras, dvd patch and vlc?
<NET||abuse> hmm, ok, ip a has two interfaces named, ens3 and ens4,, dont know which i should config
<arya__> OerHeks: Nope, it dint... i'm back after restarting my laptop
<ioria> arya__, your cd device is recognize ?   lsblk
<ioria> arya__,  or   dmesg | egrep -i --color 'cdrom|dvd|cd/rw|writer'
<ducasse> NET||abuse: what does ifconfig say?
<OerHeks> 
<inra> hello there, I'd like to upload myself to my desktop. how can I do it?
<Bliepo> upload yourself to your desktop? I think you can do it with the nervegear.
<Bliepo> Still has to be invented though.
<EriC^^> inra: open the dash and type cheese
<inra> oh, is it gonna be available at ubuntu software center?
<EriC^^> it's still experimental though
<inra> EriC^^, ah but it's gonna be an image of mine. an iso,
<EriC^^> inra: yeah like quantum physics and stuff
<Auprivave> whats the proper way of deploying a website to digital ocean? GIT, deploybot?
<arya__> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23989799/
<ioria> arya__,  ok, so when you insert a disc, what you have in  /media/myuser/
<inra> there was a whole movie about this fantasy, 'Transcendence'../me ventures further into offtopic
 * inra ventures further into offtopic
<ioria> arya__,  myuser is your user
<arya__> ioria: nothing
<ioria> arya__,  i mean, any disc not that
<arya__> ioria: i can hear the cd being rotating and the laptop trying to read it... but it doesn't show up anywhere
<ioria> arya__,  can you try another disc ?
<arya__> okay
<inra> I close my eyes and imagine myself as a ppa
<inra> or a deb with ribbons all ove rme
<arya__> ioria: i tried another disc... same results
<OerHeks> inra.snap 🤗
<OerHeks> arya__, it only get mounted and readable with restricted extras and the dvd patch ... did the dvd part install worked?
<inra> OerHeks, possibly
<ioria> arya__,  nothing in /media/<user>/
<OerHeks> inra, How does one convert snap into flatpack?
<arya__> ioria: how do i check if i installed the DVD patch correctly
<ioria> arya__,  what is a dvd patch ?
<EriC^^> arya__: try sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt
<ioria> arya__, have you disabled automounting ?
<drako> hi
<OerHeks> dvd patch = libdvd-pkg ( 16.04 )
<ioria> arya__,  are you on 16.04 or 14.04 ?
<ioria> arya__,  need help with mounting cd drive on ubuntu 14.04
<nobel> hi
<arya__> ioria: i do not know if automount is disabled, atleast i dunno how to do it, so intentionally i have not doen it
<arya__> ioria: i am on 14.04
<OerHeks> for 14.04 it would be: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh but this page is pretty clear https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<ioria> arya__,  ok...    try EriC^^ suggestion and mount manually sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt
<arya__> ioria: it is taking forever to mount the cd rom with "sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt" command
<EriC^^> arya__: check "dmesg" in another terminal
<inra> OerHeks, I have no idea
<EriC^^> type tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<arya__> ioria: EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/7rPPcdTv
<ioria> arya__,    ls /mnt
<tsal> Hi! I'm trying to tar up a directory tree on ubuntu server 14.04, but my process gets shot down by OOM killer every time despite having 5GB RAM and 3GB swap free. I can't restart the system. Any ideas on what to do?
<arya__> ioria: ls /mnt has nothing in ti
<arya__> *it
<arya__> no file or dir
<ioria> arya__,    sudo umount /mnt
<arya__> ioria: the mount command is still in progress on 1st terminal, do you want me to terminate it?
<ioria> arya__,    wait... may i ask you what's on the disk you inserted ?
<arya__> ioria: VCD
<ioria> arya__,    i asked you to try another disc ....
<arya__> ioria: AH SORRY
<lhambley> hi all, I'm trying to make postfix my default MTA without using the `dpkg-reconfigure` interactive menu, I'm provisioning with ansible. What do I have to do to make sendmail stop stealing the MTA role ?
<arya__> ioria: the disc contains somgs
<arya__> *songs
<arya__> ioria: i have a set of VCDs... i am trying with another one
<ioria> arya__,    if it's a audio cd it doesn't mount ...
<arya__> okay
<ioria> arya__,    try to stop the process
<arya__> ioria: okay
<inra> anyway..all a bit of joke. being close enough to computers, no need to get integrated into them, ever.
<nacc> is anyone already tracking down the libreoffice failures in z-p? it seems like ant and liborcus-0.11-0 aren't being picked up (at least) as build-deps?
<inra> by the way, is it because of this snap thing that I got 'all' the packages of LibreOffice installed,including those that I will not need?
<arya__> ioria: yep, killed the process
<ioria> arya__,    sudo umount /mnt
<ducasse> nacc: wrong buffer?
<arya__> ioria: umount: /mnt: not mounted
<nacc> ducasse: yeah :/
<ioria> arya__,    ok, have you already installed  ubuntu-restricted-extras  ?
<arya__> io
<arya__> ioria: yes, i have.
<arya__> ioria: followed the instructions on the link and it did not install anything new saying things are alreay up to date
<ducasse> lhambley: why are both sendmail and postfix installed? seems unnecessary...
<ioria> arya__,    sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<arya__> ioria: okay
<arya__> ioria: done
<lhambley> ducasse: I can't answer that, I keep removing sendmail and it comes back, I *presume* it's coming in as some dep from another package, but I can't get it to stay gone - hard to tell when one has ~900 lines of ansible config that one inherited, and has ~20 places calling teh `apt` playbook
<ioria> arya__,    sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<lhambley> but for the sake of my sanity then, the package `sendmail` should not be installed, at all, anywhere ?
<arya__> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23989983/
<ioria> arya__,    sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<arya__> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23989989/
<ioria> arya__,    when it exits , reboot
<arya__> ioria: okay
<ducasse> lhambley: packages should not depend on a specific mta package, but default-mta or whatever it's called
<lhambley> ducasse thanks mate, pulling my hair out for 45 min wondering why the hell my postfix rewriting stuff wasn't taking effect o_O
<ALFA> ederica
<ALFA>  14 anni
<ALFA> federica
<ducasse> lhambley: take a look at 'apt rdepends sendmail', see if you can figure out what wants it
<ALFA> mora carnagione scura coda di cavallo occhi neri formosa
<lhambley> nice, didn't know apt could do that - nothing jumping out at me
<lhambley> weirdly ducasse postfix won't start and `echo "Test mail from postfix" | mail -s "Test Postfix $(date --iso-8601)" me@mydomain.com` hangs with notes from `sendmail[14066]` like ` stat=Deferred: Connection refused by [127.0.0.1]` in the mail log, although there's no sendmail listening on :25 (which explains the error) I just don't understand why I get  `sendmail[]` in the logs, unless this is referring to
<lhambley>  postfix's sendmail drop-in replacemnet ?
<ash_workz> why would `pg_ctlcluster ... status` say the cluster is up but `pg_lsclusters` claim it's down?
<ducasse> lhambley: it very well could be. have you asked in #ubuntu-server? they might have a better idea how to figure this out, and i've gtg in a min
<lhambley> sure, thanks for the time you could give me already :)
<Guest13513> ioria: hi
<ioria> Guest13513, hi
<Guest13513> ioria: it solved the problem
<Guest13513> thanx for the help
<ioria> Guest13513, ok, you're welcome
<Guest13513> ioria: i can see the cd rom is mounted now
<ioria> Guest13513, good
<Zelfje> Hello, i have an issue with sshd, it fails to connect every N days (between 3 and 24) on my server, i use keys and other port to connect, is this a known bug? how can i debug / solve this issue?
<Zelfje> 14.04, updated to latest SSH
<Zelfje> from apt
<EriC^^> Zelfje: try running ssh -vvv user@host when it happens
<Zelfje> then it times out
<EriC^^> and check /var/log/auth.log on the host
<Zelfje> no connection, no drop no ignore
<EriC^^> can you ping the server?
<Zelfje> nothing in auth.log, perhaps i need to up some debug
<Zelfje> yes web and other services work
<Zelfje> ping is turned off
<Guest13513> ioria: to cross verify, the problem was with the extra services, right?
<davis> hello
<ioria> Guest13513, probably, yes but VCD can be troublesome
<Zelfje> it seems like sshd crashed, but that is not in syslog dmsg or any other
<arya_> ioria: okay
<davis> i've been trying to apt-get install lately and I get an incredible delay for 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::16)] did something change recently?
<Zelfje> googles, find one simular case who restart machine every night, i don't want that on production machine
<Lavinho> i acont find boot32.efi ubuntu 16.04
<Lavinho> i acnt
<Lavinho> i cant
<Zelfje> 14.04 has OpenSSH_6.6.1p1, i do not have this issue on any other server
<Zelfje> want to somehow find out why this happens and prevent it.
<Lavinho> helpme
<koleygr> Lavinho you could try a bootrepairdisk
<koleygr> it solves many boot problems
<arooni> how can i block an ip range on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Zelfje> arooni use a firewall i.e. IP tables, i enjoy csf myzelfje: https://download.configserver.com/csf/install.txt
<arooni> looks like https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-block-an-ip-address-with-ufw-on-ubuntu-linux-server/ ;; is a an easy way to address it
<Zelfje> yes, and you want to invest some more time, to secure your service while doing that
<Zelfje> best is to play with raspberry pi or other old computer first so you do not lock yourself out
<arooni> yas
<arooni> are changes made to /etc/hosts immediate
<arooni> or do i need to do something to activate my changes?
<Zelfje> yes, they apply directly if correct
<arooni> thanks Zelfje
<Worm_in_a_Box> So, I want to partition the flash drive. The first partition with live ubuntu, the second a ext4 to copy stuff and the third a swap partition. The problem is that I can't mount the second partition as read and write. What to do?
<ThiagoCMC> Worm_in_a_Box, try unetbootin (not sure if it will help you, or not)...
<Worm_in_a_Box> It has nothing to do with the problem, actually :|
<Younder> anyone have any experience with gpsd here?
<akik> Worm_in_a_Box: one option could be to install ubuntu on the drive, then partition it further
<pavlos> Worm_in_a_Box, seems you want to install ubuntu on a flash drive (that will make an ext4 and swap), then you can resize the ext4 and create a third ext4 partition to copy stuff, if I understood the issue
<akik> there's something funky with the iso partitioning when you write it on the usb stick
<Worm_in_a_Box> pavlos: I want to run ubuntu live, while also being able to copy stuff in a different partition located in the same device.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Partition 1 is a FAT 32 that contains the iso, Partition 2 is an ext4 with nothing and Partition 3 is a swap.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Swap is working.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Live is working.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Can't mount 2 as rw
<Younder> My jetson has a flash installed ubuntu. My raspi's would need 4 Gb or so of RAM to use one. still it is not all that difficult to create a .img and flash it.
<Worm_in_a_Box> It is a flashdrive.
<edocpord> I have an old laptop that I don't remember the root password to. I can't get the grub menu to come up by holding shift. Any advice?
<edocpord> or rather, I don't remember any password to it lol
<Younder> you need to 'dd bs=512 if=<file> of=<dev>' where dev can be found by gparted ore whatever found by gparted when you formatted it.
<Younder> bs can with luck be made gigger to make it fater. A card flash over USB3 is way fater. And I believe cat can be faster still
<Younder> bs can with luck be made bigger to make it faster. A card flash over USB3 is way faster. And I believe 'cat' can be faster still
<Younder> sorry about the anti-lisp
<Worm_in_a_Box> Wut
<RJW2> Hi guys, I was wondering if there is a ubuntu-equivalent to the keyboard shortcut windows+cursor --> aligning a window left or right on the screen, so it's easy to have two windows side by side to compare etc. It also works fine to move windows to the second screen etc.... so is there such a thing, and if so, how does it work in ubuntu?
<Younder> Worm_in_a_Box, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12532/dd-vs-cat-is-dd-still-relevant-these-days
<k1l_> RJW2: if you mean tiling, then ubuntu got that, yes. just drag the window to the right or left edge so it will be made half the size automatically
<RJW2> k1l_ that's basically exactly what I'm looking for, but it would be even more convenient if there were keyboard shortcuts for it.
<k1l_> RJW2: hold super (the winows key) to see the shortcuts
<k1l_> RJW2: like ctrl+alt+numpad
<RJW2> that's actually cool that it works with the numpad.... I'll try that - as soon as I contected a keyboard to my 14" laptop ;-)
<brandor5> Hello everyone :) I'd like to mirror the ppc64el version of xenial, but it looks like it's meshed into the ports of all other arch... is there a simple way I can only grab the arch I want?
<wendico> Hello. Do you know any ubuntu software that i can use to create animated presentations "on the fly"?. I see youtubers that seems to add pictures to the video they are recording "on the fly". I see how they touch the computer and a picture appears on a corner of the screen while they are recording. It doesnt seem to be added on a post edition. I would like to upload videos with a mix of myself talking, screen captures and pictures wi
<alkisg> Worm_in_a_Box: you're booting from a usb stick and you can't mount its second partition as rw? That doesn't sound right, what's the error message there?
<RJW2> Thank you k1I_ - I appreciate your help!
<hakan_> hi
<vgoodguy> is there any way to stop ubuntu from asking my password everytime after pc wakes up?
<ioria> autologin you mean ?
<tebbo> does anyone known when the 16.04.2 iso will be released?
<OerHeks> vgoodguy, system settings > brightness & lock > require password ...  easy to find
<k1l_> tebbo: "most likely monday" when there are not more issues when testing the isos
<Worm_in_a_Box> Fixed the issue.
<Worm_in_a_Box> How do I use a wireless printer?
<djmentos> hello
<djmentos> guys, looking for help related to bridge - brctl addbr br0 vboxnet0 vboxnet1, bridge doesn't forward IPv6 Neighbor Advertisement, is there any kernel switch for it? ip/eb tables clean.
<wendico> Worm_in_a_Box:: http://askubuntu.com/questions/454910/how-can-i-connect-ubuntu-14-04-to-my-wireless-printer-canon-mp620
<vgoodguy> OerHeks, thx but not easy cuz I am using a distro based on ubuntu and it lacked that feature.
<OerHeks> vgoodguy, that is your issue, we support ubuntu only.
<vgoodguy> OerHeks, BTW your answer helped actually
<vgoodguy> It gave me the clue to what to find in the settings
<vgoodguy> OerHeks, Thx again
<clissold345> Does anyone use bzr? I have two branches on Launchpad, let's call them source and dest. I want to merge source into dest. As far as I can see from the docs the command is bzr merge -d lp:dest lp:source Is that correct?
<OerHeks> vgoodguy, have fun :-)
<redouane> hi
<redouane> salam
<redouane> hallo
<redouane> bonsoir
<RJW2> moin
<vgoodguy> reduane walaikum salam
<wendico> hola
<vgoodguy> redouane, walakum assalam
<wendico> :)
<redouane> salam
<OerHeks> !english
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<OerHeks> oh, i thought that factoid said english only please
<vgoodguy> is "hello" english? OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> sure, english and a nice song by Adele
<vgoodguy> "salam" , "hola" etc as non-english as "hello" and "bye" are english
<ioria> !en
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<OerHeks> ah thnx ioria
<ioria> lol
<vgoodguy> !wordsthatareenglishbutpeoplethinktheyarenot
<Ben64> vgoodguy: none of it's on topic, please stop
<vgoodguy> didn't work for me. lol
<nacc> clissold345: may want #ubuntu-devel or #launchpad (or even see if ther is a bzr channel), depending, but yeah, i think that's correct
<sm222> Hi, is the mirror for the ubuntu iso down? I'm getting "You don't have permission to access /16.04.1/ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso on this server."
<Ben64> sm222: no
<Herbalist> you didn't pay your taxes ?
<Herbalist> j/k
<sm222> Oh i see its this link that's down http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.1/ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso?_ga=1.263180556.1232836035.1487017117
<sm222> its the text under "http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.1/ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso?_ga=1.263180556.1232836035.1487017117"
<k1l_> sm222: try without the ?_gq.... thing
<sm222> It works if I wait but the link under "Your download should start automatically. If it doesn’t, download now." doesnt work
<Herbalist> down, link, down !
<wendico> Hello, a software i want to use requieres OpenGL 3.2 or later,  this--> https://imagebin.ca/v/3CHsUocAKppT   is what my glxinfo | grep "OpenGL" says. Is that means that my opengl is version only 2.1? can i update that? thank you.
<clissold345> nacc, thanks. I didn't realise #ubuntu-devel and #launchpad existed. I'm newish.
<sm222> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=CA&version=16.04.1&architecture=amd64 On this page here, the download now button.
<k1l_> Herbalist: please keep this channel for technical support only. thanks.
<sm222> Anyhow, it downloads so whatever
<Herbalist> k1l i was already elsewhere, ty
<sm222> wget returns 403 as well
<k1l_> sm222: did you see my message?
<sm222> remove the ga?
<k1l_> sm222: remove everything after the ?
<sm222> Yeah that seems to work
<sm222> wonder what it is
<Pici> Its a google analytics thing, but I don't see it in my browser.
<TigerTJJ> hey
<sm222> thats weird, the link seems to work fine from my laptop. Oh well, I'm nuking this distro anyhow
<sm222> thanks for the help anyways
<TigerTJJ> thans chanserv
<k1l_> Pici: we had a few users in here reporting issues with that attachment to the link
<TigerTJJ> *thanks
<sm222> it happens on the torrent link too.
<ioria> sm222, wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<sm222> Yeah that's what I did.
<lerner> im watching a 720p bluray movie on my new notebook (14'', ubuntu 16.10) and the fan wont stop spinning and making an awful noise. This unit does not have a dedicated graphics card, just a kaby lake processor and I wonder: is this how things are going to be , each time I watch a movie?
<sm222> that also works if you just remove everything after the ?
<wendico> lerner: yes, probably.
<lerner> ....
<sm222> anyhow 1 minute in my download so its no big deal, nuking this desktop.
<sm222> thanks again
<er000k> Hello !
<er000k> I have simple question. I installed AMDGPU-PRO drivers, and where is control panel ?
<wendico> lerner: hd video is a very intense work for a laptop, it makes fans to be noisy to cool down. u can use software like psensor to watch your laptop temperature to see why the fan needs to run full speed. Maybe you can adjust fan speed in your bios settings so your laptop can be hotter but not so noisy. Nothing else you can do.
<max12345> ya hi
<max12345> I'm apt-upgrading
<max12345> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-47-generic
<lerner> wendico, ifI start a virtual  machine, will the notebook also be this loud?
<lerner> i dont want the notebook to burn
<max12345> I'm generating like 30 of those. Why? Can I make it stop?
<er000k> I have simple question. I installed AMDGPU-PRO drivers 16.60 for Ubuntu 16.04, and where is control panel ?
<OerHeks> lerner, i guess in a vm that fan will go higher
<nacc> max12345: probably you've not ccleaned out your kernels (apt-get autoremove, e.g.)
<wendico> lerner: depens on how intesive is the use of the processor. Just for starting it it wont be so laud. If the processor gets very busy either on the host or in the guess session, yes, it will be that noisy
<nacc> max12345: stopping it is not advised, necessarily, as you don't want to break your boot. Instead, clean the kernels out after its doen and it won't take so long next time.
<lerner> so you guys runs virtualizations on desktops...
<wendico> leaner: tip: doing anything on a virtual machine takes more resources than running on the host machine
<max12345> nacc: yeah that's because autoremove also removes manually installed packages I need for a build :S ok, at least I know now what it does to my upgrade process
<nacc> max12345: no it shouldn't.
<nacc> max12345: if you specify `apt-get install <pkgname>` autoremove should not remove it, iir
<lerner> wendico, OerHeks have you ever applied oilor butter to the contact partsof a fan, so its not so noisy?
<er000k> how to change DPI (Logitech G100S) this mouse have button "dpi switch" but in default is over 1000dpi, i need 400dpi
<dgarstang> I'm booting an AWS Ubuntu AMI with 2 x 2Tb disks. Looks like cloud-init only formats them to 1Tb???
<nacc> dgarstang: probably want #ubuntu-server
<wendico> leaner: many times, but not on a new fan, that of putting oils is only applicable to a worn fan, you just said your laptop is new
<dgarstang> k
<wendico> lerner:^
<OerHeks> lerner, ugh no .. who gave you that tip ? fans nowadays do not need lubricant
<lerner> I read that on a blog iirc
<ioria> er000k, for your first question : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-CCC-Linux-Doing-The-Pre-Req
<lerner> so I need a desktop with a huge fan to watch movies...
<qmr> update-initramfs is not returning.  wtf?
<OerHeks> lerner *if* you had an old laptop, degreasing and dusting the fan would do, a new laptop i would let it be .. or if you notice a difference with an other laptop ( same model) i would RMA
<qmr> this is a new server with 16.04, nothing special at all.  /boot has disk space
<wendico> Oerheks, even in new fans, if worn, there is a sticker u can peel on the  back of the saft, add Residue-free lubricant (not butter or oil of course) and it will make less noise and run faster. I did try it myself
<qmr> strace shows it's stuck on wait4(-1,
<lerner> OerHeks, sadly my old notebook is a bigger one with a dedicatd graphics card
<OerHeks> wendico, that may work, my experience is just touching the fan too hard will make it worse
<qmr> also, why does ubuntu server not boot to a working VTY?
<wendico> This is how i do it and it works https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPyHBH3WwBM  and of course, be careful to apply any pressure to the fan that will make the shaft even worse and thus make more noise
<wendico> btw, all this is offtopic, sorry
<OerHeks> qmr, the bootline might need some tweak to get the proper resolution, server does not contain videodrivers.
<wendico> Hello, a software i want to use requieres OpenGL 3.2 or later,  this--> https://imagebin.ca/v/3CHsUocAKppT   is what my glxinfo | grep "OpenGL" says. Is that means that my opengl is version only 2.1? can i update that? thank you.
<OerHeks> qmr https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common_Kernel_Options vga=xxx >> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers
<ioria> qmr what's your video card ?
<gp5st> is there an easy way to have segregated userlands sharing a kernel like a a BSD jail?
<gp5st> userlands and networking*
<qmr> OerHeks:  I have working VTYs in some slow framebuffer mode, but I have to manually switch to them with ctrl alt f1
<qmr> This is a *server* there's no reason for fancy graphical boot and consoles
<qmr> ioria:  dunno.  Dell PowerEdge 1955 blade server
<ioria> qmr  maybe maxtor,    lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<wendico> Can i just update OpenGL to a newer version or this depends on my graphic cards and ubuntu uses the most updated version available for my graphics card?
<ioria> *matrox
<qmr> I would do that except the machine won't even reboot
<k1l_> wendico: what ubuntu is it?  what driver in use? and why do you need to upgrade the opengl version?
<baizon> wendico: use HWE
<qmr> this is retarded.  I think we'll be going with Debian or Centos.  I shouldn't be pounding my head against the wall for days trying to get a working installation
<ioria> qmr  try to set nomodeset
<lerner> wendico, those are my fans https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lxvmay2tn0
<k1l_> qmr: what does not work?
<qmr> no working console at boot, hangs on shutdown / reboot
<k1l_> qmr: and since you have a monitor attached what is the issue there?
<qmr> of course sysrq is disabled ( wtf? ) so I can't get debugging information on hung shutdown
<qmr> k1l_:  I don't understand your question
<WeiJunLi> 'username is not in the sudoers file.....'
<WeiJunLi> and im unable to login as root the output is su: Authentication failure
<wendico> hello k1l_ Ubuntu 14.04 lts on a laptop with intel graphics card. I need opengl 3+ for https://obsproject.com/ (open broadcast studio). In Additional Drivers says "no propietary drivers in use"
<WeiJunLi> any help?
<k1l_> wendico: what gives you "uname -a"?
<Bashing-om> !root | WeiJunLi
<ubottu> WeiJunLi: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<WeiJunLi> Bashing-om: i cant run any command with sudo
<wendico> k1l_: Linux xxxxx-laptop 4.4.0-62-generic #83~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 18 18:10:30 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<WeiJunLi> because the username is not in the sudoers file.
<deezee> you can create a root login
<styler2go> what's the "best" java i shoudl take? just the official one?
<k1l_> WeiJunLi: what is the "groups" output?
<k1l_> deezee: that is not the ubuntu way so we dont advise it in here
<lebeev> WeiJunLi: which version of ubuntu do you use?
<WeiJunLi> lebeev: latest
<k1l_> wendico: ok, so you are already on the HWE kernel and xorg stack
<lebeev> when did you last update?
<deezee> thought this was for information, is there PC?
<lebeev> you may be able to use this to get root https://bugs.chromium.org/p/project-zero/issues/detail?id=1072
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: getent group username
<WeiJunLi> username:x:1000:
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<WeiJunLi> lebeev: dont remember
<k1l_> lebeev:  dont be trolling in here
<lebeev> otherwise you'll probably have to boot with init=/bin/bash and just edit the sudoers file
<lebeev> k1l_: ?
<k1l_> lebeev: is it the first user?
<k1l_> lebeev: stop
<lebeev> k1l_: ?
<k1l_> WeiJunLi: is it the user you created at install=
<k1l_> lebeev: please dont do just random advices in here.
<lebeev> of course it is?
<lebeev> he just said it's uid 1000
<OerHeks> lebeev, setting rootpassword is not the ubuntu way, it is possible yes, but the problems that can happen are bad.
<WeiJunLi> this just happened now when im trying to recompile a kernel
<lebeev> I never said he should set the root password OerHeks
<lebeev> I suggested he may escalate privileges so he could edit the sudoers file without taking the system offline
<k1l_> WeiJunLi: can you tell the whole story since that is not a  standard ubuntu setup you got there
<OerHeks> just use sudo ..
<lebeev> if that doesn't work, he'll have to reboot it and use something along the lines of init=/bin/bash to edit the sudoers file
<lebeev> if you bothered to read that's his problem
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: the whole story is that everything was normal and now i have to do 'sudo make modules_install'
<lebeev> sudo isn't working
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: and the output was that
<wendico>   k1l_: so can i upgrade to OpenGL 3.2 or later?
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: the user wasnt on sudoers file
<OerHeks> no, su is not working.
<k1l_> WeiJunLi: what is the output of "groups"
<lebeev> OerHeks: scroll up.
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: that is a kernel installation cmd
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: but i have recompiled the kernel many times
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: and didnt happen this
<k1l_> WeiJunLi: no, "groups" is a command that will list the groups your user is in
<WeiJunLi> dialout
<k1l_> WeiJunLi: and "whoami"?
<WeiJunLi> k1l_
<k1l_> WeiJunLi: did you  try to change some files to "fix" your issue? looks like your user stup is very broken
<Pici> WeiJunLi: or attempt to add a group to your user?
<WeiJunLi> do i need to enter grub menu?
<k1l_> could have been a usermod command gone bad
<k1l_> WeiJunLi: did you try to use usermod to fix your issue? (would be more helpful if you answer questions to get to know your situation)
<styler2go> is ubuntu 16.10 avconv or ffmpeg
<k1l_> styler2go: both can be isntalled
<styler2go> what's the default in ubuntu packages
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: to run usermod it needs sudo...
<k1l_> WeiJunLi: no, i asked you if you used that. i try to get to know what made that mess and if one can fix that
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: no I havent
<k1l_> WeiJunLi: because that is not an ubuntu setup if you user is only in the "dialout" group.
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: dunno why
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: as i said everything was working great, now i just tried to do sudo make modules_install while recompiling a kernel and noticed that error.
<WeiJunLi> but even yesterday was ok.
<k1l_> WeiJunLi: what is "whoami" output?
<wendico> Ok, finally i found my answer... no need more help with the opengl, thank you very much.
<k1l_> WeiJunLi: ok, reboot to recovery in grub. then readd your user to the standard groups again: adm,cdrom,lpadmin,sudo,sambashare,dip,plugdev
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: i just reboot and clicked letter 'c' for command line
<WeiJunLi> opened miniaml bash-like line editing
<WeiJunLi> it doesnt recognize adduser command though
<WeiJunLi> can't find, I mean.
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: forget that just got into the proper recovery mode
<WeiJunLi> this is the output for adduser username sudo
<WeiJunLi> http://dpaste.com/3V3T2AM
<WeiJunLi> what's it about
<k1l_> WeiJunLi: did you mount rw the / ?
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: oh no
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: mount rw /
<WeiJunLi> is that?
<k1l_> mount -o remount,rw /
<WeiJunLi> ok done
<WeiJunLi> adduser worked successfully
<WeiJunLi> lemme try
<WeiJunLi> now
<Wayne_> hello
<Kalisu>  /join #synology
<tomreyn> the church of synology storage solutions does not have a channel on freenode.
<OerHeks> Does synology use javascript?
<Trel> Is there any way with Find to only return ascii files?
<OerHeks> Trel, ' find . -type f -exec grep -Iq . {} \; -print   '>> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37851905/find-only-text-files-in-directory
<mjw99> Trel; postamble with file and xargs maybe...
<OerHeks> Trel, ctrl + C to stop
<wendico> definitely i need new hardware for running ubuntu. Can someone help me find the cheapest hardware to run ubuntu 16 with hd video support, virtualization support for virtualbox and openGL 3.2+ i dont care if it is a desktop, laptop or "paper box" i just need to find the cheapest solution. Thank you very much.
<fenix_peregrino> Hellow guys, I was wondering if someone could explain to me how to encrypt my internal HDD drive?
<nicomachus> fenix_peregrino: best way to do it is during Ubuntu installation. Select "Full Disk Encryption".
<fenix_peregrino> nicomachus: the problem is that I installed after the Ubuntu installation. ¿Is there a way on my current OS status?
<nicomachus> fenix_peregrino: it gets touch after installation.
<nicomachus> s/touch/tough/
<fenix_peregrino> nicomachus: ¿why?, I heard maybe I could use true crypt
<qmr> how can I find fastest mirror?  netselect is not in repos
<piglit> is there any reason why synaptic should cache all the cached files ?
<piglit> i got almost 7 gig there
<Bashing-om> piglit: What release are you running ? Later releses do clen ups . Maybe run ' sudo apt-get clean ' to removed the archived files ?
<Bashing-om> releases do clean ups*
<OerHeks> qmr, 'sources' got that tool buildin, 'select best server'
<WeiJunLi> i just self compiled a kernel but when i did update-grub and reboot I'm going to the initramfs shell. Does that means something wrong happened while compiling?
<nacc> WeiJunLi: most likely, yes, "although something wrong happened" is more likely you made a mistake
<WeiJunLi> dunno where
<nacc> WeiJunLi: well, unfortunately, once you compile your own kernel, you're kind of on your own -- probably best to ask in a kernel channel
<dgarstang> It looks like cloud-init does not resize non root EBS disks. True?
<nacc> dgarstang: try to stay in one channel (#ubuntu-server or #cloud-init are probably best)
<Trel> Hmm, I'll try a few of those and see which works best.  All this because an ereader didn't have the consideration to change the package name of an app when they modified it.
<WeiJunLi> nacc: this is the output on busybox - Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev) ALERT! UUID=...... does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<Trel> They installed a modified FBReader, which is fine, but they used the legit package name, which means I can't install the unmodified one due to it being the same package, but signed differently.
<Trel> So, I needed to take the legit one, and customize the app+package name.
<Trel> Then I can install it alongside
<nacc> WeiJunLi: like I said, not really the purpose of this channel to support your own built kernel
<ThreadBear> Hi - I'm trying to use sysctl to change some variables, but they dont seem to change. E.g sudo sysctl -w kernel.osrelease="1.2.3" does work. ANy ideas?
<nacc> ThreadBear: i would expect osrelease to be read-only
<ThreadBear> Hmm ok - what I'm ultimately trying to do is change the contents of /proc/release -- is this even possible?
<nacc> ThreadBear: /proc/release doesn't exist anymore
<nacc> ThreadBear: maybe you meant something else (this is on 16.10)
<ThreadBear> Sorry I meant /proc/version
<nacc> ThreadBear: why do you want to change that file?
<ThreadBear> Aha - this will sound stupid, but im doing a CTF competition that involves a binary that check the value of /proc/release for a certain value
<ThreadBear> So I want to change THAT value
<asdblefeke> when is the 16.04.2 point release going to be released? it has been delayed 3 times already.
<k1l_> asdblefeke: you can install the 14.04(.1) isos and update if you are in a hurry
<billymichael> Hi, recently installed 16.04 but having a bit of a problem with my keyboard and mouse on boot
<billymichael> Seems to take a long time for it to recognise the mouse, sometimes it doesnt even seem to be giving power through the USB to the device. Never had this issue on windows
<billymichael> Any ideas?
<Bashing-om> asdblefeke: " Looking like Thursday the 16th according to #ubuntu-release." ( howefield forum ) .
<nacc> ThreadBear: have you verified in the source that /proc/version depends on the sysctl values
<billymichael> Also seem to not be able to mouse click on certain windows when i open them.
<billymichael> Essentially, i'm having mouse problems
<adalbert> billymichael, try sudo rmmod usbhid; sudo modprobe usbhid;
<WoLf> Hello everyone, I'm having a weird issue that I'm not sure how to approach.. After the last round of updates, my 16.04 installation, running on a laptop in init 3, keeps spinning down the hdd after a few minutes, and almost instantly spinning back up as new web traffic comes in.. It never did before.
<WoLf> I think it might be something stuck thinking it's running on battery while it's not.. What would be the best way to resolve this issue?
<WoLf> Oh, sorry forgot to mention. it's being used as a web and home server.
<lerner> english ubuntu, american keyboard and I need to write umlauts in german and accents in spanish. How do Ido that?
<user__> lerner, add the german language, then you can write english and german (switch keyb with shift-alt, you can define this
<WeiJunLi> if I have a kernel .config already on the folder I dont need to do fakeroot debian/rules editconfigs right
<arooni> is there any way to 'share audio' from my ubuntu laptop ==> mac mini?
<arooni> tidal music service takes up 60-70% cpu so was hoping to offload it to another machine
<WeiJunLi> anyone can spot the reason why failed? https://bpaste.net/show/5f1be73ce6a6
<Wombert> hi... weird issue on 16:04, with sources "xenial main", "xenial-security main", "xenial-updates main" and "xenial universe"...
<Wombert> I can't "apt-get install libgraphviz-dev", it says "libgraphviz-dev : Depends: libgvc6-plugins-gtk (= 2.38.0-12ubuntu2.1) but it is not going to be installed"
<UbuntuMaxor> try "sudo apt-get install" ing the dependencies
<Wombert> so it's taking libgraphviz-dev from xenial-updates, where it depends on libgvc6-plugins-gtk (http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/libgraphviz-dev vs http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libgraphviz-dev)
<Wombert> and when I "apt-get install libgvc6-plugins-gtk", then it gives me 2.38.0-12ubuntu2, not ...ubuntu2.1, so http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libgvc6-plugins-gtk and not http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/libgvc6-plugins-gtk
<Wombert> (so then it says "libgraphviz-dev : Depends: libgvc6-plugins-gtk (= 2.38.0-12ubuntu2.1) but 2.38.0-12ubuntu2 is to be installed")
<Wombert> (that message is not quit correct; it means "is installed", not "is to be installed", but anyway...)
<UbuntuMaxor> i'm not an expert, but i think you can wget those as well
<Wombert> why does it pull the one from xenial-updates, and the other from xenial?
<Wombert> that's obviously not a fix, UbuntuMaxor
<UbuntuMaxor> Which is why i said i'm NOT an expert?
<Wombert> clearly :p
<UbuntuMaxor> duh
<brainwash> Wombert: maybe run apt-get update
<Wombert> I did of course brainwash :)
<brainwash> or select another mirror
<Wombert> first thing
<k1l_> Wombert: can you show the output of "apt policy libgraphviz-dev libgvc6-plugins-gtk" and show that on paste.ubuntu.com and link it here?
<Wombert> wilco k1l_
<glache> hi
<lerner> aaarg... im using a 14'' notebook and the default size of the fonts is too small. how can I change font size for ALL programms to 16?
<Wombert> mhm so the libgvc6-plugins-gtk package from updates is missing @k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23991696/
<Wombert> aaaah hold on, that's in updates universe, not main
 * Wombert adds source
<k1l_> yes. you need to add the updates repos for all the channels
<k1l_> the systemsettings will do that automatically
<Wombert> A++ rubberduck debugging k1l_, thanks a lot
<k1l_> np
<Wombert> (no GUI or anything here, building Docker images)
<k1l_> ok, than you need to do that manually :)
<Wombert> yup :>
<Wombert> k1l_: if they're all priority 500, then does their order matter?
<Wombert> in sources.list?
<k1l_> Wombert: the order in source.list doesnt matter at all.
<Wombert> kk
<JonelethIrenicus> i installed cuda 8 but nvcc still says 7.5
<JonelethIrenicus> any ideas?
<kzet> I'm currently in the process of chaning username in Ubuntu 16.04. I'm at the point where I assign a "group" to the username or something. What is even a group? What should I put there as a "group name"?
<azizLIGHT> if im on ubuntu 14.04 will i ever get new kernels like 4.4
<theverbg> @kzet: a group is just a form of permission... if you have a bunch of teachers on an install, you could make a group teachers
<kzet> It even wants me to put <old group> in as well.. but I have no clue what "group" I was in before.
<theverbg> or a group students, for that matter
<theverbg> users go in a group
<theverbg> and the group can be given permissions
<k1l_> !hwe | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kzet> but this guide I'm using wants me to go: "groupmod -n <newgroup> <oldgroup>".
<kzet> I have no idea what "group" I was in before.
<theverbg> kzet: groups <username>
<theverbg> will give you groups a user is part of
<kzet> I did that, but it told me that username doesn't exist. :/
<kzet> Could that be because I did the whole usermod thing before this groupmod change?
<azizLIGHT> k1l_: what is meant by GA stack? " if one wants to remain on the original GA stacks"
<theverbg> it doesn't seem like adduser typically asks groups?
<theverbg> I don't remember it ever asking for groups off the top of my head
<theverbg> it asks for organization and a few other things
<theverbg> phone #
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: that is the new setup on1 6.04.
<theverbg> old unix holdover stuff from history
<kzet> Lets say I can't get information aboubt what group I was in earlier, on my other username. How would I deal with this situation?
<kzet> Where it wants me to add a newgroup and the oldgroup.
<theverbg> oldgroup can probably be left blank
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: you can use the 3.13 on 14.04 it came with. or the 4.4 backported kernel from 16.04.
<kzet> alright, I'll try that out.
<kzet> thanks!
<theverbg> ohhh, you are changing user not adding one
<theverbg> i see now
<theverbg> you can always add groups later
<azizLIGHT> hes gone
<theverbg> oops. :-)
<azizLIGHT> k1l_: what about getting even newer kernels
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: not from ubuntu. the 16,04 backports kernel is the latest you can get
<azizLIGHT> i see
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: there are 3rd party repos but they are not official ubuntu kernels and might be missing needed features
<dbristow> Still no 16.04.2 release?
<kzet> Alright! I'm stupid.. I changed my username to a new name.. that's why "groups <user>" didn't work. So I checked out the gorups I'm in, and there were many. How exactly do I add multiple gorups to one user in a line like this: "groupmod -n <newgroup> <oldgroup>"?
<k1l_> dbristow: it might be 16.february i heard. but you can install the 16.04(.1) isos and update
<kzet> do I just seperate the group names with a "," or?
#ubuntu 2017-02-14
<turista> I still wonder what would change if I use a 64 bit version than 32
<k1l_> turista: on a 64bit cpu dont use a 32bit os
<turista> I just know that x64 can handle more ram memory, better than x86
<k1l_> 32bit is running out. google doesnt make a chrome for 32bit anymore. other linux distributions are starting to stop making 32bit isos and packages
<turista> wich tftp server would u suggest me to install?¿
<k1l_> turista: its not only more ram (which is not true since 32bit ubuntu can use PAE anyway). better think of a highway with 2 or 4 lanes. where is less traffic jam? :)
<k1l_> turista: dont use tftp, or ftp. better use sftp or ftps because they are secure.
<wedgie> some things require tftp
<k1l_> speaking of pxe?
<wedgie> among others. Many phones, for example
<k1l_> for that ubuntu ships atftpd packages
<turista> but to install stuff in the router, it ask me to use tftp (I must obey)
<ZJAY> i just got a new 5 tb drive for my ubuntu server should i reformat it etc or just use the ntfs partition because i want it to be compatible with windows for when i game with it and should i use ntfs or exfat partition?
<k1l_> ZJAY: "for when i game with it" means when you boot windows on that drive? like a dualboot?
<turista> let the system use the default format :-P
<ZJAY> no justuse it for windows game data
<k1l_> ZJAY: if you only use ubuntu on that machine then there is no reason to use ntfs. its slow and has limitations. standard ubuntu filesystem is ext4
<azizLIGHT> help, i thought i was upgrading packages, but software updater tried upgrading my distro instead. process got halted (i think?) because i dont have enough space on /boot
<azizLIGHT> am i in the clear if i press ok here:
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: what command did you run?
<bazhang> azizLIGHT, how big is boot
<azizLIGHT> k1l_: i opened software updater and it said something i didnt read properly and i hit "partial upgrade" button
<azizLIGHT> http://i.imgur.com/aTEiQYT.png
<azizLIGHT> do i need to do something to stop this
<azizLIGHT> something additional
<azizLIGHT> i cant believe theres no cancel button on that dialog box
<k1l_> i guess there was a bunch of packages that needed to rmeove some packages to install them. like kernel updates.
<k1l_> press close. its aborted
<azizLIGHT> k1l_: heres what it said: http://i.imgur.com/JBgohC9.png
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: yes. i prefer apt on terminal for better output
<blomstertj> Hello.  Has 16.04.2 been delayed again?
<azizLIGHT> i was assuming that "upgrade" was the thing that apt-get means
<azizLIGHT> my mistake
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: first you should look at /boot and remove old unused kernels and headers
<sponix> blomstertj: Chasing version numbers are you ?
<azizLIGHT> i plan to do that soon, once i get a big hard drive to make a full disk image as backup... because i later plan to resize my ssd partitions
<blomstertj> sponix: I heard from the mailing list that it should be released today from Friday.  I guess not
<k1l_> blomstertj: i heared 16.2. is the date now. if you are in a hurry use 16.04(.1) isos and update after install
<ZJAY> ok i need to make it compatible for windows cause im on a tri boot kali ubuntu & winders 7
<k1l_> blomstertj: no release announced here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-February/date.html
<ZJAY> so xfat then?
<blomstertj> k1l_: Feb 16?
<blomstertj> k1l_: Stupid American date format :)
<wedgie> ZJAY: if it were me i'd just leave it ntfs. Guranteed to work in windows and linux can handle it just fine
<k1l_> blomstertj: yes
<blomstertj> k1l_: huh where did you see that information? I've been looking today but can't seem to find any
<ZJAY> wel the exfat thing in linux is just an sudo apt-get install away, and already installed as of now on my kali and ubuntu
<k1l_> blomstertj: talk in #ubuntu-release channel. nothing official
<k1l_> ZJAY: ntfs is ok.
<ZJAY> im just worried about the stoopid partition seagate puts on there also is seagate or toshiba or western digital a better drive?
<wedgie> ZJAY: maybe. But ntfs support is there by default, I think. Your choice, really, but since it already has ntfs on it that seems like the path of least resistance
<k1l_> ZJAY: doesnt matter. run gparted and format it to whatever you like
<blomstertj> k1l_: Shouldn't Software Updater offer to upgrade? Some are saying that if you run apt full-upgrade it'll work.
<ZJAY> causei may take this one back if it seems flaky just wondering about others experience with those brands
<k1l_> blomstertj: yes. the users do already have all the updates insatlled.
<blomstertj> k1l_: hmm I've checked for updates but it says none are available.
<k1l_> blomstertj: its just a "service pack" like they are called on windows. its not a whole release
<ZJAY> i forget k ntfs handle bigger than 4 gb files or not?
<k1l_> ZJAY: yes.
<lerner> on my old notebook I could write umlauts over every vowel, also the german sz, and the spanish "enie". I installed a library, but I don't know which one. can you help me?
<ZJAY> k thanks
<blomstertj> k1l_: never mind.  I just used lsb_release to check.  I was thinking there was going to be a big Upgrade Box
<k1l_> blomstertj: the pointrelease is basicall just a 16.04 with all updates until now included.
<blomstertj> k1l_: I haven't run Ubuntu long term so I wasn't sure how it works
<Jordan_U> blomstertj: I don't think that point releases really mean anything for users who have already installed. The main thing is that they put out a new install iso with all updates.
<Lerp> sup guys, I was trying to upg 14.04 -> 16.04 but it aborted & now I can't boot
<Lerp> any advice?
<Lerp> anyone knows what I can do?
<k1l_> Lerp: does an older kernel work when selected in grub?
<Lerp> mmm I think I tried but it didn't
<Lerp> however I'd try again
<Lerp> I'll be back X)
<sponix> Unity has Vastly improved it seems
<blomstertj> Would anyone recommend installing the latest HWE stack?
<k1l_> blomstertj: it works. but its your decision if you need and want it :)
<blomstertj> Isn't just new Xorg, Mesa, and Kernel?
<k1l_> yes
<Mono> lerp is back X)
<sponix> k1l_: I'm in.. How do you install this new "HWE stack" ?
<k1l_> !hwe | sponix (its only for LTS releases)
<ubottu> sponix (its only for LTS releases): The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<blomstertj> What's this about future point releases installing the HWE stack automatically? So when 16.04.3 comes out will my machine automatically update to the 4.8 kernel?
<k1l_> blomstertj: to the kernel after that. see the link from the bot^
<Mono> trying to boot now with older kernel, no luck
<blomstertj> k1l_: So update to 16.04.3 then the kernel will update? Just trying to be clear here
<k1l_> blomstertj: for 14.04 you needed to change the kernels manually by installing the new meta package. but that is changed now. you can change to a "rolling release kernel" stack now.
<k1l_> Mono: so i guess you need to load a ubuntu usb, chroot into that and run apt update && apt full-upgrade
<Mono> k1l_: ok I can try that
<Mono> k1l_: question, do you know what does failsafex do?
<k1l_> minimal x configuration to work with no 3d video driver
<blomstertj> Okay so essentially with the GA stack the kernel will stay at 4.4 throughout the entire life of 16.04 support but if you enable the HWE stack you get newer kernels that are backported from the non-LTS releases?  Is my understanding correct?
<tali22> hello i boot from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair boot-repair disk now
<tali22> i was using Ubuntu 16.04 and installed Windows 10 to other partition
<blomstertj> tali22: Supposed to go the opposite :) It's fixable though
<tali22> of course my grub broken but when i try to Recommend repair from the boot-repair
<tali22> it always saying grub is still present
<Mono> k1l_: do I just need to chroot to the / of ubuntu?
<cnnx> if i download a kindle book from amazon is ther a way to read it in ubuntu?
<tali22> here is my bootinfo http://paste.ubuntu.com/23992147/
<k1l_> Mono: see http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/how-to-fix-non-bootable-ubuntu-system.html
<k1l_> you need /sys /proc  ... and the resolv.conf
<Mono> k1l_: ran the cammand, it gives unable to resolve host ubuntu
<Mono> I see
<Mono> K1l_: ok I'll read
<k1l_> do exit. then mount the missing parts
<tali22> blomstertj how
<Jordan_U> tali22: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ && sudo grub-install --boot-directory /mnt/boot/ --target=i386-pc /dev/sda
<blomstertj> tali22: I am unsure.  I just know it's recommended to install Windows first then Linux if they will both be on the same disk.
<tali22> here is the bootinfo http://paste.ubuntu.com/23992147/
<Mono> k1l_: I just closed the terminal X)
<lerner> it is ubuntu the reason whyI cannot use 2 encrypted external hdd s at the same time?
<lerner> I think to recall I did that with my old notebook
<k1l_> cnnx: yes, there is some ebook viewer like fbreader
<tali22> Jordan_U https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8QllpQBWCZ
<cnnx> k1l_: but how does the book get on my system
<cnnx> when i purchase the ebook i download a file?
<cnnx> and what format is it in?
<k1l_> cnnx: yes
<k1l_> cnnx: there are bunch of file formats for ebooks. amazon uses azw3
<Jordan_U> tali22: Great, then just "sudo grub-install --boot-directory /mnt/boot/ --target=i386-pc /dev/sda"
<cnnx> and fbreader reads azw3?
<cnnx> is it better than calibre?
<cnnx> i heard of that one too
<k1l_> cnnx: or calibre.
<Mono> k1l_: why do we need to do sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/ ? do you know?
<tali22> grub-install command not found   but maybe because i also remove grub-pc with sudo apt-get remove grub-pc command
<JairunCaloth> amazon also has a browser based e-reader
<tali22> thats why grub-install not found maybe
<k1l_> Mono: for dns to work in chroot
<JairunCaloth> for your kindle books
<Mono> K1l_: ok thx
<cnnx> i mean lately all the print books i've been buying i hardly read them, im always on my laptop at night
<cnnx> i would read them more online and they are cheaper
<cnnx> does that make sense?
<cnnx> and i can apply some examples in realtime
<cnnx> copy and paste code
<cnnx> etc
<Mono> k1l_: ok apt-get update gives an error
<k1l_> cnnx: that is what ebooks are for. ubuntu can handle them.
<cnnx> k1l_: okay thanks wanted to make sure before i purchased any
<k1l_> Mono: "sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output url here
<Mono> k1l_: relocation error /usr/lib/x86_.../lib...: symbot ... not defined in ifile lib... with link time reference
<Mono> yaay
<Jordan_U> tali22: Why did you do that?
<Mono> K1l_ ok
<JairunCaloth> cnnx: I don't think you can download ebooks from amazon without the kindle app
<JairunCaloth> I haven't tried running it in wine.
<cnnx> JairunCaloth: oh so its not possible then
<JairunCaloth> I'm on amazon now checking and I don't see a way
<tali22> Jordan_U to delete grub i was getting error grub is still present and i thought i should remove all about grub ?D
<Mono> k1l: sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu, then the same relocation error, then "use netcat."
<Mono> that's what came
<JairunCaloth> cnnx: but amazon does have a browser based ebook reader
<cnnx> JairunCaloth: they do?
<Jordan_U> tali22: OK, well that was not the best choice :) Please run "sudo apt-get install grub-pc-bin" then run grub-install again.
<JairunCaloth> cnnx: yeah. I can click on a book in my library and click 'read now' it opens up in my browser
<cnnx> JairunCaloth: read.amazon.ca right?
<JairunCaloth> cnnx: I assume so... I'm on read.amazon.com
<cnnx> ok
<bazhang> cnnx, please take the offtopic chat elsewhere
<Mono> k1l_: the error I get is the same as here http://askubuntu.com/questions/777803/ I'll try to look into the answers
<JairunCaloth> cnnx: You also might have success running the amazon PC app in wine. Then you could use calibre to strip the DRM, convert it to a different format and read it wherever you want.
<cnnx> JairunCaloth: yeah but i prefer native linux applications
<k1l_> Mono: so you were running ppas? like the toolchain ppa?
<tali22> Jordan_U https://paste.ubuntu.com/23992220/ here is the error i get
<bazhang> !ot | JairunCaloth cnnx
<ubottu> JairunCaloth cnnx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mono> k1l_: hah? XD don't understand
<vega> vega
<k1l_> Mono: "ls -al /et/apt/sources.list.d/ |nc termbin.com 9999"
<JairunCaloth> We are discussing how to read amazon ebooks on linux. I do not see how this is off topic.
<shomon> hi, I just upgraded to ubuntu 16.04 and now there are 2 problems: one is that the Xserver won't run, and the other is that ethernet won't connect.  only lo is there when I run ifconfig.
<Mono> k1l_: omw
<cnnx> bazhang: this is ubuntu related, i'm asking for a way to read ebooks in ubuntu packages
<cnnx> from aptitude
<cnnx> like fbreader,etc
<Mono> k1l_: I think you mean /etc/apt
<bazhang> JairunCaloth, stripping the drm is so not topical here, nor is how to get books from amazon
<k1l_> Mono: yes, sorry
<shomon> so the X server actually does run, but gdm isn't there. I am guessing during install it got stuck and then didn't finish configuring networks etc.
<bazhang> JairunCaloth, we have chat channels on freenode, please use those and NOT here
<Mono> k1l_: cannot access ...: no such file or directory O.o
<shomon> so my question is how do I get the computer to pick up internet in some way. it has a broadcom usb wifi dongle and an ethernet connection.. I'm thinking both need to be set up.
<Mono> k1l_: I"ll try to look using the files explorer
<Jordan_U> tali22: That won't cause any problems, it just means that you have some piece of software installed in Windows that cares more about DRM than it does about its users being able to boot. Grub works around it, so you should not have a problem.
<Mono> k1l_: probably I entered sth wrong
<Jordan_U> tali22: Try rebooting, you should get a grub menu now.
<tali22> Jordan_U okay i will try now
<Mono> k1l_: sry for not being so smart, but do I need to do this command with a normal terminal (ubuntu@ubuntu) or with the one that I made chroot with (root@ubuntu)??
<k1l_> Mono: everything needs to be run in the chroot.
<Mono> K1l_: ok thx X)
<k1l_> since we dont want to fix the usb :)
<Mono> k1l_: ok X)
<tali22> Jordan_U yes grub2 is installed but it didnt boot any OS
<Mono> k1l_: finally
<Mono> k1l_; http://termbin.com/4jrj
<tali22> Jordan_U: http://twomorecents.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Grub2_Minimal_Bash.gif i go into terminal like this
<Jordan_U> tali22: Please run boot info script again.
<tali22> https://i.stack.imgur.com/BLbvW.jpg this one
<Mono> k1l_: yep those really are the repos I have XD
<k1l_> Mono: ok, seems like you installed every 3rd party there is. that is no wonder why the upgrade didnt work
<tali22> okay
<Jordan_U> tali22: Did you run exactly the command that I gave you or did you change it in any way?
<Mono> k1l_: yeah my ubuntu's like 2 years old now, I have tonnes of stuff installed XD
<k1l_> Mono: "sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test"
<tali22> no i just run that command exactly but before this command i remove grub-pc
<tali22> wrongly you know
<tali22> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23992260/
<Mono> k1l_: anything with sudo gives unable to resolve host ubuntu
<Mono> k1l_: and here it then gave ppa-purge: command not found
<Mono> k1l_: btw I LUCKILY made a working clone of my ubuntu before trying to upgrade so no worries
<Mono> k1l_: when I was doing the clone I was like "oh I wouldn't need it, everything will go just fine" ehehehe LOL LOLz
<k1l_> Mono: ok that woule be a nightmare of manual work to get working then. so if you have a easy backup at hand revert that. then remove that ppa
<Jordan_U> tali22: You don't have a /boot/grub/grub.cfg . Do you know why that might be?
<Jordan_U> tali22: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<k1l_> Mono: and as i said: there is no guarantee an upgrade with that much 3rd party repos works at all.
<Mono> k1l_: I see, I might try, but what's wrong with that ppa anyway?
<tali22> Jordan_U: hmm after this command i should restart )
<k1l_> Mono: its the toolchain "test" ppa. it changes the libstdc++ to a another version. the reason why that is bad you see as errormessage right in front of you
<Jordan_U> tali22: I don't understand. You should not restart now.
<k1l_> Mono: you could try to load the http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libstdc++6 from here with "wget downloadurl" and then run "sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb"
<tali22> Jordan_U:  okay here is new bootinfo after mount command http://paste.ubuntu.com/23992279/
<Mono> k1l_: ok I'll try that
<k1l_> Mono: this actually should work
<Jordan_U> tali22: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B "$i" "/mnt$i"; done
<Mono> k1l_: I hope it would
<tali22> Jordan_U: yes and
<Jordan_U> tali22: sudo chroot /mnt/
<Jordan_U> tali22: You should now have a "#" prompt.
<tali22> Jordan_U: yes i have
<Mono> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23992308/
<Mono> k1l_: what am I doing wrong?
<Jordan_U> tali22: Please pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep grub".
<k1l_> Mono: you need to get the url for the package from the link i posted. that is not the download link
<Mono> k1l_: LOL X'D
<Mono> k1l_: right XD
<tali22> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23992314/
<Jordan_U> tali22: Do you know why you only have grub-efi installed even though you have a BIOS based installation of Ubuntu?
<tali22> Jordan_U: im not sure i ran the commands which boot-repair says
<tali22> maybe because of that
<Mono> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23992321/
<Jordan_U> tali22: OK. "apt install grub-pc". If this fails with an error about being unable to fetch the packages then we'll deal with that.
<k1l_> Mono: you need to load the 32bit version, too. and then name both files "sudo dpkg -i package64bit.deb package32bit.deb"
<tali22> Jordan_U: its installing
<Mono> k1l_: I should exactly name them "package32bit.deb"?
<tali22> Jordan_U: which i should choose sda or sda1 its askking
<k1l_> Mono: no, that was just my naiming. it needs to match the names of the packages"
<tali22> Jordan_U: sda1 is Ubuntu sda is  my ssd
<tali22> Jordan_U: both Ubuntu and windows
<Jordan_U> tali22: sda. And since the interface is a little unclear, you select and unselect devices with space bar. When sda, and only sda, has a '*' next to it press Enter to continue.
<Mono> k1l_: I don't get it X)
<tali22> Jordan_U: well success
<Mono> k1l_: example?
<k1l_> Mono: i used example names. you need the real names
<Jordan_U> tali22: OK. Keep that terminal open but run boot info script one more time and pastebin it.
<tali22> Jordan_U: its installed and its found windows 10 on sda2
<Mono> k1l_: oh so you're just telling me how to do the command, not to rename the .deb files
<Mono> k1l_: I thought I needed to rename the .deb files
<elisa87> please have a look at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/883109/fatal-error-numpy-arrayobject-h-no-such-file-or-directory
<k1l_> Mono: no. no renaming needed
<tali22> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23992341/
<Mono> k1l_: yeah my bad XD
<Jordan_U> tali22: Looks good. Reboot.
<k1l_> elisa87: is there a reason you install everyhing from pip and not from the ubuntu packages?
<tali22> Jordan_U: can i restart to check if grub is working
<elisa87> k1l_:  because that is a python package!
<k1l_> elisa87: and it looks like you have still broken permissions in your users home
<k1l_> elisa87: ubuntu ships a lot of pyhton packages that are made working already
<k1l_> elisa87: you install all that stuff from non ubuntu repos and come here complain that this is not working instead of using the ubuntu packages tthat do work
<elisa87> this is what "sudo apt-get install numpy" shows E: Unable to locate package numpy
<sponix> k1l_: Do you run this HWE stack ?
<Mono> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23992353/
<k1l_> elisa87: please use "apt search numpy"
<k1l_> elisa87: so you will see there is "python-numpy" on ubuntu
<elisa87> k1l_: updated the question http://askubuntu.com/questions/883109/fatal-error-numpy-arrayobject-h-no-such-file-or-directory please have a look
<k1l_> Mono: does "sudo apt update" work now?
<Mono> k1l_: :'))))
<Mono> k1l_: yes
<Mono> k1l_: so first THANK YOU SO FREAKIN MUCH XD
<k1l_> Mono: then run "sudo apt install ppa-purge" first
<Mono> k1l_: second, what's next? XD
<Mono> oh so cancel the update?
<tali22> Jordan_U: can i
<k1l_> Mono: then "sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test"
<k1l_> Mono: the apt update can run to end first
<Mono> k1l_: do I cancel the apt update?
<Mono> k1l_: ok
<k1l_> elisa87: there is python3-numpy too. i dont know what your program needs there
<tali22> Jordan_U: are you there _
<taliptako> Jordan_U, i'm tali22 i'm writing from my Ubuntu grub is working
<Mono> k1l_: the purge toolchain command gives "ppa-purge: command not found", how come? X)
<k1l_> k1l_> Mono: then run "sudo apt install ppa-purge" first
<Mono> k1l_: unmet dependencies
<Jordan_U> taliptako: Great. You're done then.
<Mono> k1l_: do I try -f install or do I show you a paste?
<k1l_> Mono: sudo apt install --reinstall gcc-5-base
<taliptako> Jordan_U, okay thank you
<taliptako> Jordan_U, i wonder why that tool didnt reinstall  the grub
<Mono> k1l_: unmet dependencies X)
<taliptako> and make us work like that :)
<k1l_> Mono: show paste please
<k1l_> sponix: no, because i use livepatching service
<Mono> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23992404/
<Mono> k1l_: part of it is the end of the apt update command
<Mono> k1l_: "50unattended-upgrades"
<sponix> k1l_: "ksplice" Was around First, any reason to use the Ubuntu Live Kernel patching instead ?
<k1l_> Mono: missed the e at base (packagename)
<Mono> k1l_: then tried again
<Mono> k1l_: included in paste
<k1l_> sponix: its not about what was around first, its about what works for you. and canonical offers that service
<Mono> k1l_: oh oh it's incomplete
<sponix> k1l_: Is Canonical's offering Free as well ?
<k1l_> sponix: up to 3 machines, yes.
<Mono> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23992463/ sry 'bout that XD
<sponix> k1l_: Nice.. I might look into it then..
<k1l_> i am not aware of redhat or suse offereing that for free
<sponix> k1l_: Thanks for all your Help/advice so far by the way
<k1l_> Mono: try apt-get -f install
<k1l_> sponix: np
<Mono> k1l_: with no specified package right?
<k1l_> Mono: no, just that
<elisa87> how can I solve this?numpy/npy_math.h: No such file or directory
<Mono> k1l_: done, now what
<Mono> k1l_: installing ppa-purge
<k1l_> Mono: ppa-purge again installing then removeing the ppa
<Mono> k1l_: success
<k1l_> Mono: after that  run "sudo apt update" again. then"sudo apt full-upgrade"
<k1l_> Mono: that should do good to your system then. i need to go afk, so ask in here and other might help then.
<Mono> k1l_: woooohoooo working X'D
<Mono> k1l_: need to get 109 megas
<lord-ragnarock> Is anyone at all familiar with Old World macs and BootX? :P
<cfhowlett> lord-ragnarock, there is undoubtedly a channel for that somewhere
<cfhowlett> !mac | lord-ragnarock
<ubottu> lord-ragnarock: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<lord-ragnarock> Oh wow. Let's see what that gives me :)
<lord-ragnarock> Wrong command, oops haha
<lord-ragnarock> Sadly that didn't dive into the realm I was looking for. How do I search channels again? :)
<wedgie> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<cfhowlett> lord-ragnarock, use the !alis
<cyber-rape> hello
<cyber-rape> !ops | i am here to sexually harass the channel operators
<ubottu> i am here to sexually harass the channel operators: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<cfhowlett> please ban this fool
<cyber-rape> cfhowlett: i am no threat to you
<lord-ragnarock> .-.
<cyber-rape> i am here to sexually harass the channel operators.
<Mono> k1l_: do you think the upgrade will work? X'D
<Mono> k1l_: oh you said you need to go, I didn't notice
<matyaz> ola k ase
<matyaz> full hd 4k 1080p con medicina incluida xd
<matyaz> ola tu k te cre
<cfhowlett> italian?
<matyaz> no, spanish
<matyaz> ola tu k te cre
<cfhowlett> !es | matyaz
<ubottu> matyaz: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<matyaz> !it | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<matyaz> hello
<matyaz> ! it | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<matyaz> ! it | cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> matyaz, stop
<matyaz> ! it | cfhowlett
<matyaz> xD
<matyaz> ! it | cfhowlett
<Mono> k1l_: I hope you see this msg. Just wanted to thank you again, the system boots just fine all thanks to you so .. thanks a lot :D
<OerHeks> !cookie | k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Mono> !cookie | k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Mono> ubottu: what's the cookie thing?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mono> LOL XD
<Mono> OerHeks: what's the cookie thing?
<OerHeks> just a way of showing appr4eciation
<OerHeks> -4
<cfhowlett> we can't send beer.  we can send cookies.
<OerHeks> jups, universal
<Mono> hehe :D
<zmux> Hello. Can I get help with my Ubuntu installation?
<Mono> zmux: go ahead
<zmux> I'm dual booting Ubuntu 14.04 on a separate ssd from Windows 10. I was unable to automatically connect to the internet through ethernet, but manually I set up a connection. However, I still don't have internet. when loading a web page, I get server not found
<Mono> zmux: never had this situation before unfortunately
<Mono> zmux: actually when I have wifi problems I get around them with ethernet. How did you set up your connection?
<zmux> Mono: I don't have wifi as this is a PC I built, I set up my connection by following Ubuntu's forums and I put in the Address, Netmask, and Gateway and DNS servers of my router manually
<Mono> zmux: So far whenever I just connect an ethernet cable to a router internet just works. Maybe the problem's with the cable?
<Bashing-om> zmux: Desktop install with network-manager ? If so did you tell NM that "you" managed networking ?
<zmux> Mono: Nah. Like I said, I'm dualbooting with win10. Windows has internet with no issues. If it helps at all, when I run "ifconfig -a" I get under about 2k dropped packets next to eth0.
<zmux> Mono:  what is this network-manager?
<Mono> zmux: afaik the part of the system that's responsible to connect you to the internet. Like I said, for me an ethernet cable always works when I plug it in. Do you have a bootable usb?
<zmux> Mono: Yeah. That's what this is currently on because I was trying to get the internet running before I installed it so it could download all the packages
<Mono> zmux: ...maybe it's a drivers thing? try typing "additional drivers" in the dash
<Mono> Bashing-om: how should he tell the network manager that it's a manual configuration?
<zmux> Mono: It says no additional drivers are available
<Mono> zmux: actually I think it needs internet access to detect drivers. We're stuck in a logical loop hehe
<zmux> Mono: yeah... hahahah it's a problem when I try to install packages or drivers that may fix this
<Mono> zmux: I tried searching quickly, maybe try disabling ipv6?
<Mono> zmux: I'm clueless about your issue really
<Bashing-om> Mono: zmux :: what returns ' grep "managed=" /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf ' ?
<zmux> Mono:  managed=true. I changed that recently due to a suggestion in a post. Should I change it back
<Mono> zmux: maybe. Mine shows managed=false
<Mono> Bashing-om: what should he do?
<agent_white> Mono: Likely he's checking to see if zmux is able to control his network from the Network Manager interface
<zmux> Mono: I changed it back but still the same issue. Server not found on firefox.
<Bashing-om> zmux: zmux If this is a desktop install and you will manage networking then "true" is correct . then we need next to look at the config file ' /etc/network/interfaces ' . see what is set up .
<zmux> Bashing-om: I would prefer to have it managed automatically if I can hahaha. But I don't mind doing it manually if I must.
<zmux> Bashing-om: when I run "cat /etc/network/interfaces" I see "auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback"
<Mono> zmux: me too X)
<Bashing-om> zmux: That is correct for NM to manage networking . change " /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf ' managed back to false . Then we see what you can talk to .
<zmux> Bashing-om:  Why shouldn't my interfaces file not mention eth0? Why is it setting lo as auto
<Bashing-om> zmux: Now a days it is dnsmasq that silently modifies your settings based on responses to dns queries.
<DeaDSouL> hi, does anyone know how to update samsung 850 pro ssd firmware on linux?
<zmux> Bashing-om: so all my settings seem to be in order? Any questions about the package drops on ifconfig
<Photon> Oh man the 850 evo ssd
<Photon> Had so many issues with that
<Photon> It thoroughly sucked
<Photon> I put win10 on it because ubuntu wouldn't work on it ._.
<Bashing-om> zmux: So far all settings are good . Now we talking a wired connection or WIFI ?
<Photon> ./evelauncher
<Photon> This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb"
<Photon> in "".
<Photon> Anyone?
<zmux> Bashing-om: wired
<vgoodguy> is there some sort of chat, just like IRC but with voice?
<Photon> So uhh
<Photon> I installed qt 5 and xcb, along with any updates and even wine-devel.
<Photon> Still have the error
<Bashing-om> zmux: what returns ' ip link ls ' ? can you transfer that output to a pastebin site ?
<zmux> Bashing-om: Pastebin site? I can hand copy it. I don't have internet on the computer I'm running the command on
<hypermist> Can someone please help me with this error err:menubuilder:convert_to_native_icon error 0x80070005 creating output file L"Z:\\home\\infernoman\\.local\\share\\icons\\hicolor\\48x48\\apps\\7765_winebrowser.0.png"
<hypermist>  ?
<hypermist> i have been googling my last resort was to come here haha
<hypermist> actually
<hypermist> i should ask taht in #winehq xD
<Bashing-om> !pastebin | zmux
<ubottu> zmux: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zmux> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23992916/
<zmux> Bashing-om: was that correct?
<Bashing-om> zmux: We can take dome guesses maybe cut down on the paste . Terminal command ' ip route show ' in the 1st line do you show " default via 192.168.0.1 dev enp1s9 " ??
<zmux> well I see my router gate instead of 192.168.0.1 (10.1.3.1). and instead of enp1s9 I see eth0 proto static
<zmux> Bashing-om:
<Bashing-om> zmux: Yeah ^^ that says you are up . now still my lst .. need to know the gateway . what release are we working with ?
<zmux> 14.04 Trust
<Mr_Cyclops> ubutu-offtopic not working, any clues please?
<zmux> Bashing-om:  oops forgot to tag you. 14.04 Trusty
<Bashing-om> zmux: " 10.1.3.1 " os a LAN IP .. how are you getting out to the world ?
<sponix> Mr_Cyclops: if you are talking about the #ubuntu-offtopic channel it is working perfectly fine
<zmux> Bashing-om: I'm connected through ethernet to a router which is connected to my apartments internet (which has a login page for new devices, but this MAC address is already registered through Windows)
<Bashing-om> zmux: k; the iuting adress then nakes sense . However it is above my experience to know how to make the router connect to the apartment internet .
<Bashing-om> routing address makes sense*
<zmux> Bashing-om: I was just giving that information in case it was relevant. My router is working correctly.
<Bashing-om> zmux: It is pertinent . no doubt . I just do not know how to deal with it .
<zmux> Bashing-om: Can I give you any other information on my machine that might help?
<Bashing-om> zmux: I just do not know how to deal with a LAN ( 10.1.3.1 ) . Hang in here others can come to our rescue .
<zmux> Bashing-om: Help us others hahaha. But I put the 10.1.3.1 in manually because I thought that was my gateway on my router. Should it be something else? Because that could be an issue
<Bashing-om> zmux: What does your Windows ( working) box show as the gateway address ?
<agent_white> zmux: `ip addr` and `ip route` could be helpful
<zmux_> Bashing-om: oops. Disconnected
<zmux_> agent_white: am I looking for something when running those commands?
<agent_white> zmux_: A pastebin to put it in to show us!
<zmux_> agent_white: !pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/23993005/
<zmux_> ip route
<agent_white> zmux_: Well eth0 has no ip
<zmux_> agent_white: It's not 10.1.3.1?
<agent_white> zmux_: That's where your router (or 'gateway') should be located
<agent_white> zmux_: Is DHCP running?
<agent_white> Rather, dhcpd ?
<zmux_> agent_white: ok.. Yeah. No you're right.   Ummm. I don't think so. I'm setting the connection up manually. How can I tell if DHCP is running? or dhcpd
<agent_white> zmux_: Otherwise, I would start by adding one to eth0 by `sudo ip addr add 10.1.3.17 dev eth0`  (I chose 17 randomly, assuming your router acts like most do)
<agent_white> Adding one being an IP address for the interface -- not for DHCP, as that would defeat the point of dhcp! :P
<Bashing-om> zmux_: agent_white Was setting up manually !. reverted back to network-manager . Maybe restart the service ?
<plgos> jello
<agent_white> Ohhh yeah! Network manager.
<agent_white> ... not familiar with it
<zmux_> agent_white: When I set my address manually I set it to 10.1.3.35, but I guess it didn't stick. I could run the ip add in terminal
<agent_white> But, why would network manager not give the interface an IP?
<agent_white> zmux_: That means it's not being run manually, but by DHCP
<agent_white> Why it's not on your interface, I'm not sure.
<agent_white> zmux_: And yeah these commands I am recommending are all in terminal.
<zmux_> If you're asking about my NetworkManager.conf, I have managed=false.
<agent_white> Well
<agent_white> How did you "set it manually" if you weren't using a terminal?
<agent_white> And what manual steps did you take where it failed?
<agent_white> zmux_: You already checked the driver for your network interface, and verified it was loaded and whatnot, right?
<agent_white> Last steps sound like some routing, if it gave you *.35 to use
 * agent_white shrugs
<agent_white> odd your MTU is set at 1000, btw... but that is not related, we can hope :D
<Bashing-om> agent_white: House computers -> house router -> apartment router -> internet .
<zmux_> agent_white: don't think I can get my driver. I have no internet so my drivers don't show up. And I set it manually through network manager
<agent_white> zmux_: You said "managed=false" is inside your NetworkManager.conf, so assuming that loads/works, whatever you do in network manager should be for nothing.
<agent_white> Hence, maybe why assigning an IP does nothing but gives you a default 35. Can you ping 10.1.3.1? www.google.com? How about 8.8.8.8?
<agent_white> Tossing ideas out there for what to think aboot.
<zmux_> agent_white: Well I definitely prefer my network manager to be set to use DHCP instead of being set manually
<agent_white> Though without your driver...
<zmux_> I can ping 10.1.3.1, not google
<agent_white> How about 8.8.8.8?
<zmux_> And not 8.8.8.8 because "destination host unreachable"
<zmux_> It's transmitting packets to 8.8.8.8, but not google
<agent_white> zmux_: Both are google. That was to test if DNS is the issue or IP routing.
<agent_white> (google owned DNS servers)
<zmux_> So would that make it an IP issue?
<agent_white> Yeah
<agent_white> zmux_: Go through here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Network_Manager
<agent_white> Each time you're testing a change, do it by pinging an IP address or a hostname
<agent_white> rather, not "or" but BOTH!
<agent_white> Also, any interfaces you know of for checking network status.
<agent_white> zmux_: What's /etc/resolv.conf look like? And those two files I mentioned above?
<zmux_> which two files?
<zmux_> agent_white:
<zmux_> agent_white: resolv.conf has one line:    nameserver 127.0.1.1
<agent_white> zmux_: That means when you type in "gooogle.com", it goes to "127.0.0.1" to find out what the IP is
<agent_white> So it goes nowhere
<agent_white> (unless you host a local DNS server or whatnot)
<zmux_> I don't believe I do hahah
<agent_white> :)
<agent_white> zmux_: It could be overwritten... but
<agent_white> zmux_: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<agent_white> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<agent_white> two separate lines as usual; points you to google's DNS
<zmux_> agent_white: Alright. I overwrote it, but do I need to worry about it being overwritten?
<agent_white> Yes and no? -- You will when you are ready to be worried about it ;P For now, just keep in mind "typing google.com checks my /etc/resolv.conf"
<zmux_> agent_white: ok. Cool to know for sure. I'm still getting Destination Host Unreachable when pinging 8.8.8.8 though
<agent_white> Likely writing those lines won't do jack since you can't ping the ip. But, if you did `mtr` or `route -n google.com` before and after adding those lines, you'd possibly find some cool results.
<agent_white> zmux_: Did you edit that network manager config from "managed=false" to "managed=true" ?
<agent_white> (then run `service network-manager restart`)
<agent_white> zmux_: We're going the route of having you use Network Manager --  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Network_Manager
<agent_white> erm
<agent_white> http://askubuntu.com/questions/71159/network-manager-says-device-not-managed
<zmux_> agent_white: I ddin't have it true before, but I just changed it to true
<agent_white> zmux_: Okey doke. Now run the second command to restart it
<agent_white> then check the file again to ensure it held
<zmux_> restarting it says that network-manager is an unknown job. I tried starting it up again with sudo start network-manager and It says job is already running
<agent_white> How about running stop?
<agent_white> Then run start again
<zmux_> Just restarted it. And I set everything back to automatic. Now the resolv.conf is empty and It can't connect through the ethernet
<zmux_> agent_white: So I can't ping anything right now
<agent_white> Hm
<agent_white> Did you check ip addr and ip route ?
<agent_white> Now you can see what all that changed (or at least a few things it did)
<zmux_> Nothing in ip route :(
<zmux_> agent_white: any idea why my ubunto can't even connect to the router without me manually putting in the ip address and all?
<XHEART24> hi everyone
<XHEART24> do i get support here for my wifi issues with ubuntu 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | XHEART24
<ubottu> XHEART24: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<XHEART24> ok
<XHEART24> i wanted my wifi to automatic save the password but i went to the wifi, then to edit then on wifi security i enter the password but now when i want to connect to wifi it freezes my pc i hard to reboot my pc by powering off
<XHEART24> i tried deleting that wifi profile but it seems not to work
<XHEART24> now it is only working with the lan cable cat5
<XHEART24> directly to the router
<agent_white> zmux_: Without you manually assigned an IP to your NIC? Because, without an IP, there is no way to know where to send packets to!
<zmux_> agent_white: Right. But shouldn't I automatically get an ip address when I plug in my ethernet cable?
<agent_white> :) Now you're troubleshooting
<zmux_> Hahahah true. true. The issue is that I don't know how to make it get that ip address automatically. And when I put it in manually, it still doesn't work
<zmux_> agent_white: any tricks up your ip route sleeve that know why an ip address cannot be obtained from ethernet? I was taking a look at ifconfig and I noticed I have an inet6 addr
<agent_white> zmux_: What's in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<agent_white> zmux_: From here though, iono. We've 'released access' to network-manager for now, so whatever it says goes.
<zmux_> agent_white: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23993334/
<agent_white> zmux_; lspci -v
<agent_white> ?
<agent_white> lsmod as well
<agent_white> Personally, with all the changes suggested that you may/maynot have made, I'd reboot the machine
<zmux_> lspci -v and lsmod have quite large outputs. Are you looking for something in particular?
<zmux_> agent_white:
<agent_white> zmux_: Just curious... maybe reboot and start over to see what enabling network-manager sets up.
<agent_white> Wish I could offer more guidance, just going through what I would be doing.
<zmux_> agent_white: one more time how do I restart network-manager?
<zmux_> Thank you for your help
<zmux_> agent_white: Do you think it could be something with my mobo?
<agent_white> Oh no, your whole computers!
<agent_white> computer*
<agent_white> And I have no idea.
<agent_white> Doubtful though
<stanford_ai> when I sudo su otheruser, then run cheese, I get (cheese:9920): Gdk-ERROR **: error: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment.
<stanford_ai> how can I fix this?
<OerHeks> stanford_ai, just a warning, not an error. that happens often when you start a gui program from cmd
<stanford_ai> but it doesn't open: ** (cheese:11599): ERROR **: cheese-application.vala:85: Unable to initialize libcheese-gtk
<stanford_ai> also it should be able to use X
<OerHeks> sudo su only changes the current user to root. Environment settings (like PATH) remain the same.
<rager> halp
<rager> I just installed 16.10 on my xps 13, and my wifi is out
<rager> but the qca6174 is doing bluetooth just fine
<rager> I've got one of these in my computer: 3a:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [168c:003e] (rev 32)
<stanford_ai> OerHeks, and how can this new user run cheese then?
<OerHeks> stanford_ai, not sure, i wonder why someone needs to run cheese as other user
<stanford_ai> OerHeks, i have a coworker who sshs into my computer as another user: otheruser, and needs to access the webcam. Using cheese to test it
<stanford_ai> but for some weird unknown reason, cheese isn't opening
<OerHeks> that is exactly what hackers do :-D
<OerHeks> no seriously, i am looking how to fix that xdg runtime error
<stanford_ai> OerHeks, yes but I can give that user permission. I just paste a postit on top of my camera when we're not using it
<qwertyuiopoiuytr> how can i work with .pak files PLZ i can't find anything
<OerHeks> stanford_ai, you need to edit sudoers > env_keep += "DISPLAY XAUTHORITY" >> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/33187159/error-xdg-runtime-dir-not-set-in-the-environment-gtk-warning-cannot-open-d
<OerHeks> pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY cheese
<stanford_ai> OerHeks, editing sudoers didn't work
<stanford_ai> pkexec worked, but didn't play video from the webcam
<stanford_ai> also it required my user authentication
<stanford_ai> not useful
<OerHeks> qwertyuiopoiuytr, p7zip or unrar can work with .pak files, iirc
<rst0aic> hello
<stanford_ai> The only thing i need is for me to be able to do: su otheruser; cheese
<OerHeks> stanford_ai, if this is unusable, i have no clue :-(  maybe someone else here?
<stanford_ai> OerHeks, actually, the webcam stream is an unrelated issue I think. But I don't wanna have to give user permission every time!
<stanford_ai> OerHeks, any way to not have to write pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY every time?
<qwertyuiopoiuytr> ;( when i run p7zip with pak file it show "/usr/bin/p7zip: <File.pak>  unknown suffix -- ignored"
<qwertyuiopoiuytr> *a pak file
<alkisg> stanford_ai: what are you trying to do with pkexec?
<stanford_ai> alkisg, OerHeks: i solved it. su otheruser won't work, because it changes environment. but ssh -Y otheruser@localhost works perfectly!
<rager> found it: had to delete dell's workaround-qca6174-ath10k-delay-load
<alkisg> stanford_ai: I joined the channel later on; I didn't see where you were having issues, but glad you solved them :)
<stanford_ai> oh
<stanford_ai> well i still have an issue
<stanford_ai> when i ssh into my own ubuntu, under another user, I cannot run gedit
<stanford_ai> ** (gedit:14485): CRITICAL **: file log.c: line 980: unexpected error: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.zeitgeist.Engine: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process /usr/bin/zeitgeist-daemon exited with status 21 (g-dbus-error-quark, 25)
<Ben64> stanford_ai: yes, because of all the reasons already stated in ##linux
<Ben64> tldr - you're doing it wrong. stop.
<nikeshm> hi
<nikeshm> how can we change iscsi initiator name in ubuntu 16.04
<nikeshm> i changed /etc/iscsi/initiatorname.iscsi and restart the service but then i am not able to see the target LUN
<lotuspsychje> nikeshm: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might know that one
<nikeshm> lotuspsychje:  thanks
<nikeshm> i asked now in that channel
<nikeshm> let see
<curly_brace> sudo apt-cache tcl <- this will check the version of tcl installed to the system?
<curly_brace> am i right?
<lotuspsychje> curly_brace: policy
<lotuspsychje> curly_brace: apt-cache policy tcl
<curly_brace> oh, thanks
<curly_brace> and for example i wanted to check for the default path of my webserver's config?
<curly_brace> what command will i issue?
<curly_brace> find *webserver* <- something like thi?s
<ubuntu-mate> So i just installed Mate...I converted all my drives to Ex4 format (same needed for install). Will mate be able to read them as open har disks?
<lotuspsychje> curly_brace: perhaps you can find dirs with whereis packagename
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate: mate reads ext4 disks, of course
<curly_brace> ok
<work> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC231kHjlv_ysXDYhLNhC_-Q
<work> subscribe
<work> thnx
<alkisg> Nah
<alkisg> Will report spam
<OerHeks> don't spam dude
<work> block?
<alkisg> No, report to youtube
<work> ok ))
<nomic> sound stopped working in mint -- mplayer etc
<nomic> dunno why
<OerHeks> mint issue, not ubuntu, nomic
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<effectnet> hello
<work> Hi
<twoard> having problems booting ubuntu(mate) on lenovo ideapad 100s (which has a micro sd card instead of a ssd harddrive) PLEASE HELP PLEASE HELP, what can i do to boot from micro sd card)
<effectnet> hows it going
<agent_white> it goes
<twoard> please help?
<OerHeks> twoard, 32 bit uefi, did you try 32 bit mate ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/815301/can-ubuntu-be-installed-on-an-ideapad-100s-atom-laptop
<OerHeks> or ask your vendor for a 64 bit UEFI bios
<twoard> OerHeks yes
<effectnet> i am gonna install the yaketty i guess
<effectnet> i want to use my ssd for swap now.  machine only has 4g
<effectnet> i tried it on the hdd and it was way too slow
<work> Please upgrade to BABL version 0.1.24 or later.
<work> how?
<stanford_ai> why is ubuntu not showing the Wi-Fi networks? If I go to Edit Connections, they show up. But not in the regular network bar at the top.
<stanford_ai> also how do I connect to a wifi network?
<twoard> can one install ubuntu(mate) on microsd card? i have lenovo ideapad 100s
<alkisg> twoard: you can install it anywhere you like; it's a different question "can my laptop boot from the sd  card" though
<townes21> Anyone here familiar with feedreader?
<twoard> alkisg: i can boot windows 10 on the micro sd car
<alkisg> twoard: cool, then you should be able to boot mate too
<twoard> unfortunately no, can't boot any linux os from micro sd
<hillis> Why I Am Never Thankful https://youtu.be/hqyaljimCSQ
<hillis> 38 likes, 0 dislikes.
<hillis> Must be saying something right.
<alkisg> twoard: people here say they've succeeded: http://askubuntu.com/questions/815301/can-ubuntu-be-installed-on-an-ideapad-100s-atom-laptop
<hillis> It's excellent.
<townes21> Is it possible to use feedreader without selecting an RSS service at the startup? When I first opened it I believe it had an 'I don't use an RSS service' option, however thereafter it wants to force me to select an RSS service. Tried removing and purging but never saw it again. Did I imagine this lol
<townes21> I've gone thrugh the documentation, unfortunately all of the docs assume you have already setup
<cfhowlett> hillis, the channel topic is ubuntu support.  please post random, off-topic videos elsewhere.  thank you.
<OerHeks> hillis, please don't spam dude
<hillis> Just a gift to the community.
<cfhowlett> hillis, no it's spam. don't.
<OerHeks> hillis, you create digital waste, stop it.
<hillis> If someone gives you a gift how can you tell them that it's not a gift, it's spam? I said it's a gift.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | hillis because it violates the guidelines.  and yes the guidelines apply to you.
<ubottu> hillis because it violates the guidelines.  and yes the guidelines apply to you.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<OerHeks> hillis, you had your fun, now go away, thanks.
<hillis> LOL. You make out like I'm a kid in a candy store. I was just giving something back to the community.
<hillis> Peace.
<stanford_ai> wifi is not working after updating my ubuntu. I have 14.04
<stanford_ai> how can I get wifi back? ethernet works fine
<OerHeks> stanford_ai, did you compile the wifi driver yourself?
<OerHeks> or give details what card, what driver you used?
<stanford_ai> OerHeks, I did not.
<stanford_ai> OerHeks, no idea. how can I get those?
<bau_cikiih> hai.. hihihi kmh calageur di lembur???
<cfhowlett> bau_cikiih, in English?
<devesh> #ubuntu
<stanford_ai> OerHeks, i think the update installed some *better* drivers that are supposed to work better but instead don't work at all. maybe
<panicstr> stanford_ai: cat /etc/network/intercafes, paste it on pastebin.com then post the link here.
<devesh> when is ubuntu 16.04.2 releasing
<OerHeks> stanford_ai,  lspci or lsusb can tell, 2 guides to troubleshoot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide +  https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-troubleshooting-hardware-check.html
<stanford_ai> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8); auto lo; iface lo inet loopback
<OerHeks> but i guess you know fine how to tell what wifi you have
<stanford_ai> I cannot install any software because apt-get is broken too
<stanford_ai> OerHeks, 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8260 (rev 3a)
<panicstr> there's no ethernet info in your /etc/network/interfaces, that can't be accurate
<OerHeks> stanford_ai, apt broken, how?
<OerHeks> apt broken and wifi broken, related?
<stanford_ai> OerHeks, Setting up click (0.4.21.1ubuntu0.2) ...
<stanford_ai> Setting up click (0.4.21.1ubuntu0.2) ...
<stanford_ai> ImportError: cannot import name 'commands'
<stanford_ai> dpkg: error processing package click (--configure):
<Gentoochild> hello gurus, I could use a hint, please. I have here a VM with Ubuntu 12, and am trying to build a package using debuild. But whenever it gets to a chmod command during the process, it bails with:
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Gentoochild> chmod a-x /path/to/file
<ShapeShifter499> does anyone know how I might be able to whitelist a page in icetea plugin?
<cfhowlett> Gentoochild, ubuntu 12 is way paste dead and no longer supported.  install a supported version
<Gentoochild> chmod: changing permissions of /path/to/file: Invalid argument
<Gentoochild> does that ring any bell?
<Gentoochild> I know
<stanford_ai> I think I solved both problems. I'll restart
<Gentoochild> it's not an option. It's for supporting legacy systems
<stanford_ai> OerHeks, the wifi fix helped. Thanks! I backported my wifi driver
<devesh> does anyone know when is ubuntu 16.04.2 releasing
<OerHeks> devesh, i have no date, it was delayed 'till yesterday.
<cfhowlett> devesh, "when it's done" ...
<ducasse> cfhowlett: isn't 12.04 supported until april?
 * Gentoochild nudges cfhowlett towards the channel topic. ;-)
<devesh> why its taking so long time
<Gentoochild> and it's not like this kind of problem emerges as soon as official support is dropped.
<yao_ziyuan> in ubuntu i can't adjust my LCD display's brightness, etc. through controls on the display
<cfhowlett> devesh, sudo apt full-upgrade will grab the packages you need.  the point releases are merely 16.04 with all upgrades added to the .iso
<yao_ziyuan> when i try, the screen would show a "lock" icon
<OerHeks> 16.04.2 delayed for HWE polish
<devesh> thank cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> ducasse, yes, you're right.  I jumped ahead on my calendar. Sorry for the misinformation Gentoochild
<Online_> When installing to a BTRFS file system, is there any way to have installer make and use more than the @ and @home subvolumes? Looking to have the apt package cache and other stuff in separate subvolumes so that content won't get snapshotted when snapshotting the root file system.
<Online_> Sorry, meant the @ subvol :)
<Gentoochild> so, is this chmod: Invalid argument a known issue? The chmod command that failed works when entered manually.
<ducasse> Gentoochild: just a hunch, if the filename is expanded from a variable - is it quoted?
<ducasse> Online_: unfortunately not afaik, ubuntu is not really taking advantage of btrfs yet, just basic support.
<Gentoochild> there's no space in the path
<popey> Online_: only if you set it up manually
<Gentoochild> interestingly, chown works:
<Gentoochild> from dh_installdocs:
<Gentoochild> chown -R 0:0 debian/qt58base/usr/share/doc
<Gentoochild> chmod -R go=rX debian/qt58base/usr/share/doc
<Gentoochild> chmod: changing permissions of `debian/qt58base/usr/share/doc': Invalid argument
<Gentoochild> (from its output during debuild, I mean)
<bookish> @find the light between oceans
<bookish> @find ml stedman
<bookish> @find all the light we cannot see
<cfhowlett> bookish, check you channel.  This is ubuntu support
<alkisg> Gentoochild: one way to troubleshoot the issue would be to temporarily replace /bin/chmod with a shell script that just echoes its parameters, e.g. http://termbin.com/2ogu
<alkisg> Gentoochild: that way you'll be able to see if it has wrong parameters or extra spaces etc
<Gentoochild> well I looked at dh_installdocs, and all it did was something like: doit("chmod", "a-x", $filename)
<Gentoochild> but I can try
<Gentoochild> I like print debugging :)
<Gentoochild> looks pretty normal to me:
<Gentoochild> Parameter 1: -R
<Gentoochild> Parameter 2: go=rX
<Gentoochild> Parameter 3: debian/qt58base/usr/share/doc
<Gentoochild> and when run manually, it works.™
<alkisg> Gentoochild: and the output is "invalid argument", not "file or found" or something?
<uwjesq-at-work> Hello. I was wondering. I am on precise and my server needs a php upgrade. If I'd use ppa:ondrej php packages. If anything goes wrong how would I go downgrade to the packages I had before?
<Gentoochild> alkisg: yes
<OerHeks> uwjesq-at-work, check the ppa page if precise has a version for you. if so, and you want to return to the original packages, use ppa-purge
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php?field.series_filter=precise
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OerHeks> i would install 16.04 ..
<alkisg> Gentoochild: you can run an "xterm" at that point inside the troubleshooting script, so that you have a breakpoint to run the command manually exactly at the point when in complains
<rishi_> hi
<uwjesq-at-work> OerHeks: Thank you.
<beanbagu1> Is there some way of calling multiple phony targets from another target in a makefile ?
<PCatinean> Hey guys, if I want to have two ssh keys for github, and I want to selectively use one or the other depending on the repo I clone. How does one go about that?
<ocean-breeze> hello
<OerHeks> PCatinean, i think ssh-agent can do that http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/52092/how-to-use-ssh-agent-with-multiple-valid-keys-and-yet-choose-which-one-to-use
<PCatinean> OerHeks, yeah saw that it's great, the only issue is I want for certains repositories to use one key and for other another
<OerHeks> I never used it like that before..
<brainwash> PCatinean: did you try http://stackoverflow.com/a/26507643 ?
<PCatinean> brainwash, interesting
<neteffect> hello
<tdm4> Hi all.. I've got a weird problem. I cannot stop/start/restart nginx service with upstart.. I can run the commands by hand (e.g. /usr/sbin/nginx -g 'daemon on; master_process on;' to start and /usr/sbin/nginx -s quit to quit) but when using upstart the script hangs.. forever
<OerHeks> tdm4, on what ubuntu version ?
<akik> tdm4: did you use initctl?
<tdm4> OerHeks: 14.04
<tdm4> akik: I used the stop/start/restart commands
<tdm4> that are in /sbin
<tdm4> e.g. 'start nginx' or 'restart nginx'
<akik> tdm4: try using initctl, it's for upstart
<tdm4> if I run: initctl start nginx.. I get: initctl: Job is already running: nginx
<tdm4> if I run initctl restart nginx.. it hangs
<brainwash> tdm4: see if you can find the log in /var/log/upstart/
<tdm4> there's nothing in /var/log/upstart about nginx
<tdm4> I'm using nginx 1.10.3 from here: https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/ubuntu/stable  (on Trusty)
<tdm4> is there a way to force reinstall/replace all files in the upstart package? maybe something got messed up
<tdm4> not sure if apt-get install --reinstall upstart would actually replace the files properly
<rsv> I am having 2 ethernet ports (eth0 and wlan0) in my laptop and have created a raw socket on eth0 and listening for packets. the interface is not connected to network. even thod
<cristian_c> tdm4: maybe, apt-get purge package
<rsv>  am having 2 ethernet ports (eth0 and wlan0) in my laptop and have created a raw socket on eth0 and listening for packets. the interface is not connected to network. even though the network is not connected to the network. the raw socket still reports packet
<tdm4> cristian_c: tried that with nginx.. it hangs trying to remove or install it because it tries to stop or start the service and upstart hangs
<tdm4> the only way I can bring up the service again is to reboot the machine.
<tdm4> not ideal
<cristian_c> tdm4: maybe in tty shell
<tdm4> cristian_c: no because if puppet has to stop or restart nginx it hangs too
<B105PH3RE> tdm4: did you check the logs for nginx
<tdm4> there is no log in /var/log/upstart for nginx.. also nginx -t checks out fine.. and I can run the nginx start and stop commands by hand with no problem
<tdm4> it's upstart hanging/freezing
<B105PH3RE> version of ubuntu you using
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1351306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1351306 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Cannot uninstall upstart and install systemd-sysv" [Low,Fix released]
<tdm4> 14.04
<B105PH3RE> systemd can't restart it
<tdm4> B105PH3RE: there is non systemctl in 14.04.5 :)
<cristian_c> a question for you, guys
<cristian_c> I'd like to make avrcp profile working on my bluetooth headset
<cristian_c> I mean: media buttons located on the headset
<B105PH3RE> so you can't use service nginx stop
<tdm4> B105PH3RE: nope.. it hangs
<cristian_c> I've looked at bluetoothctl info output
<alkisg> `service` is available in 14.04 too
<cristian_c> and avrcp is listed as available for the device
<B105PH3RE> so check the logs for it
<cristian_c> What methods could I try in order to find the issue?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<lebeev> trying to get networkmanager to work with my EM7455 on 16.10
<lebeev> ModemManager seems to do its job fine, but nm-appley keeps repeating this
<tdm4> service nginx stop -- hangs, have to press ^C to get back to prompt .. same with restart
<lebeev> (nm-applet:3353): nm-applet-WARNING **: ModemManager is not available for modem at /org/freedesktop/ModemManager1/Modem/0
<tdm4> and also service nginx start hangs too
<tdm4> and it's only nginx.. other services work fine in upstart
<alkisg> tdm4: run the init script with sh -x so that you see the point where it hangs
<tdm4> alkisg: the one in /etc/init.d or?
<tdm4> I thought the one in init.d was sysv?
<alkisg> tdm4: if it has a sysvinit script, that one. If it has an upstart script, that one.
<alkisg> I don't know what nginx ships in 14.04, you can easily check it out though
<tdm4> it appears to have both
<akik> tdm4: the upstart services are configured in /etc/init
<tdm4> it has both /etc/init/nginx.conf and /etc/init.d/nginx
<lebeev> looks like dropping privs for nm-applet solved my problem
<alkisg> Although it might be easier to run the sysvinit one as a starting point, because that way you don't have to pull out the exec bits from the upstart job
<tdm4> alkisg: if I run the /etc/init.d/nginx script, upstart takes over .. for example: /etc/init.d/nginx stop .. it runs: initctl version, initctl status nginx, and exec stop nginx
<tdm4> which of course hangs.. because upstart locks up
<B105PH3RE> any one know why I keep getting this message on console
<B105PH3RE> kernel: [37777.295958] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Physical Layer, id=00e0(Receiver ID)
<B105PH3RE> and also a recieve error
<B105PH3RE> and corrected error
<B105PH3RE> tdm4: when you try and restart it follow your syslog at the same time you should see it try and restart see if there is any extra information
<alkisg> tdm4: then put a `set -x` to the upstart job shell bits
<tdm4> B105PH3RE: nothing in syslog
<B105PH3RE> just shows it trying to stop/start?
<B105PH3RE> or nothing even showing that far
<tdm4> no, upstart doesn't log to syslog
<alkisg> I think there's /var/log/upstart or something
<OerHeks> B105PH3RE, what pci device is that?
<akik> alkisg: that's correct
<tdm4> where do I put set -x?
<B105PH3RE> 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 940MX] (rev a2)
<OerHeks> B105PH3RE, same as 930, maybe 'pci=nomsi'  is your fix too http://askubuntu.com/questions/748078/nvidia-geforce-930m-driver-and-pci-bus-error
<Dark92> helle all !
<tdm4> here's the upstart script (/etc/init/nginx.conf): http://paste.ubuntu.com/23994155/
<B105PH3RE> kernel line command?
<OerHeks> B105PH3RE, yes, and read the rest of that post too, pcie_aspm=off ?
<OerHeks> or newer drivers from ppa:graphics-drivers
<tdm4> with set -x all I get is: + restart nginx
<tdm4> when I try to do restart nginx
<tdm4> and it hangs there
<tdm4> how do I add more debugging to initctl ?
<tdm4> I seem to recall there was a way to do it
<vague> This is driving me crazy, I've written a script that lets me choose a bind interface by interface name instead of ip/host, but running the script I run into a strange problem, Running the script with bin/ssh -b eth0 .... works, strace ssh -b eth0 .... works, ssh -b eth0 ..... does not, and which ssh points to my script... is ubuntu 16.04.1 doing something to preempt me from running a script named ssh?
<B105PH3RE> ok brb
<DevAntoine> Hi
<DevAntoine> Is it possible to connect to a Mac without SSH? You can do that from a Mac to another Mac but dunno which protocol it is
<vague> I can understand that from a security point, sure, but how do I disable this behaviour in that case?
<alkisg> vague: it sounds like you have something wrong in your script, it doesn't sound like a security measure of ssh
<OerHeks> DevAntoine, VNC perhaps?
<B105PH3RE> OerHeks: thanks a bunch seems to have worked
<vague> alkisg, you are welcome to look at it. Like I said, it works as expected in certain cases, but I have no idea what difference bin/ssh and ssh does in this case, http://sprunge.us/SIOa
<DevAntoine> OerHeks: Dunno. Someone enabled SSH, life saved!
<OerHeks> B105PH3RE, thank you for confirmation, have fun!
<akik> vague: so what is the error you get from "ssh -b eth0" ?
<vague> getaddrinfo: ens33: Temporary failure in name resolution
<vague> eth0/ens33, same same, but anyway
<akik> vague: so is your script called bin/ssh ?
<alkisg> vague: do an "echo /usr/bin/ssh -b $IP $*" before calling ssh, to see what you're actually calling
<madz> how do i install ubuntu (mate) on emmc?
<vague> akik, I have it under bin in my home dir, $HOME/bin is first in path and which ssh finds my script first
<akik> vague: eth0 and ens33 are not the same interfaces, yes, physically
<vague> akik, I know, I said eth0 by habit
<vague> Trying ssh -b ens33 doesn't echo, bin/ssh -b ens33 does, so it doesn't look like my script is being run
<akik> vague: you don't use -b with the interface name
<alkisg> vague: also, if you rename your script to myssh, it works without including bin/myssh?
<vague> akik, I know, which is why I wrote the wrapper
<vague> alkisg, yes, renaming works
<alkisg> ssh -b doesn't echo ==> try `hash ssh` and then try again
<akik> vague: test also that you are getting bin/ssh first in your wrapper script
<akik> vague: it might have a different path specification
<vague> brb, work calls
<OerHeks> madz, maybe this page is any help http://askubuntu.com/questions/785121/installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts-on-emmc-storage
<akik> at least it looks like it
<OerHeks> Disable CSM( Compatibility support Module)
<alkisg> If he says `ssh` doesn't run his script, it's a path/bash issue
<Dethfull> i have a bash script with much lines.
<madz> OerHeks does ubuntu mate support uefi?
<Dethfull> i need to call sleep from another shell script or prevent sleep pausing the scrip,
<B105PH3RE> do you people ever sleep? haha
<akik> B105PH3RE: this is a global channel
<Dethfull> how can i do?
<OerHeks> madz, yes, 64 bit does support uefi fine
<B105PH3RE> akik: ya I know it was a joke
<madz> will try
<madz> ty
<tdm4> how do I debug initctl?
<tdm4> is there some command to spit out debugging to syslog?
<tdm4> log-priority?
<tdm4> if I set that to debug.. the last message I see before it hangs is: kernel: [ 6124.350524] init: nginx goal changed from stop to start
<tdm4> and it hangs.. forever
<Dethfull> how can i prevent script shell pausing during sleepm
<Dethfull> ?
<Dethfull> calling another shell, skipping the sleep pausing
<Dethfull> how can i prevent script shell pausing during sleep?
<ducasse> !patience | Dethfull
<ubottu> Dethfull: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vague> akik, alkisg, it really looks like the script isn't run if it's run with the name ssh
<alkisg> vague: does that happen in a new terminal too?
<vague> Running it as bin/ssh the correct path is printed
<OerHeks> Dethfull, i don't think you can do that during sleep.
<vague> Good catch, it didn't
<alkisg> Dethfull: what do you mean? If you don't want the script to sleep, don't call sleep..
<k1l_> Dethfull: you can only just not suspend the machine if you want to keep processes running.
<vague> Worked well in a new terminal
<alkisg> vague: that's why I asked you to run `hash ssh`
<akik> vague: i just tested creating bin/ssh and i have /home/username/bin first in my path. works fine
<alkisg> It tells bash to reread the files in the path
<alkisg> vague: man bash and search for hash there for explanation
<vague> alkisg, alright, thanks for the help, I wouldn't have figured it out on my own
<vague> Thanks akik too :)
<akik> vague: it works now?
<Dethfull> i need the sleep for kill some programs after, i want to know if is posible calling another shell, or another alternative to sleep.
<vague> akik, yes, also in the original terminal after running hash ssh
<tdm4> looking at strace output.. it looks like upstart tries to set up a socket.. and hangs
<alkisg> Dethfull: see an example: echo 1; ( sleep 3; echo 2 ) & echo 3
<alkisg> Dethfull: this calls sleep, then continues with echo 3, and finally calls echo 2. Is that what you're looking for? The & there?
<Dethfull> alkisg, i have a bash script, that needs sleep 900 and kill the.pid , but i don't want pauses  , because i have another lines inside.
<alkisg> Dethfull: ( sleep 900; kill $pid) &
<alkisg> Dethfull: this puts it to the background and continues execution with the next lines
<Dethfull> alkisg i tried this, still is pausing
<alkisg> Dethfull: put your script to pastebin
<k1l_> Dethfull: 1;2 means run command 1 and when that is done with any status run command 2. you can use 1&&2 which means run 2 only if 1 is exited with success
<Dethfull> alkisg is a script inside debuggerd, this is the motive for prevent "pauses"
<alkisg> Dethfull: can you make another very small script to show as as a demo? That only has echo and sleep inside it?
<Dethfull> alkisg is simple: i want to kill a process.pid after 900s, without pausing the shellscript
<alkisg> Dethfull: yes, what I said does that: ( sleep 900; kill $pid ) &
<alkisg> That & in the end puts the sleep and the kill to the background
<alkisg> So the next lines continue with the execution
<Dethfull> alkisg after the & i need to put something or notn
<alkisg> No
<alkisg> The & means "run the previous command in the background"
<Dethfull> ok i will try
 * olivetree_ oi ppl :)
<tdm4> here's the strace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23994259/
<tdm4> I can't figure out the full recvmesg syscalls though.. they look like they get truncated
<tdm4> it sits there doing a poll..
<drisicus> .
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<drisicus> hi
<B105PH3RE> hey
<tdm4> anyon eknow why the heck upstart is just freezing? initctl log-priority debug is useless!
<silv3r_m00n> i want to do a fresh ubuntu installation, how do i backup things from my existing ubuntu , its a desktop and i have all the desktopy things
<drisicus> Is this a chat to solve ubuntu problems?
<silv3r_m00n> should i just zip the home directory and put it on the secondary drive?
<B105PH3RE> you want mostly your home directory
<k1l_> silv3r_m00n: depends a bit what you want to keep
<B105PH3RE> all the system files will be new on the system just copy your data over
<silv3r_m00n> web browsing, lots of docs a few mysql databases thats all i think
<B105PH3RE> programs will have to be reinstalled
<B105PH3RE> mysql
<OerHeks> drisicus, yes, you have found the channel
<B105PH3RE> thats in the system directory
<k1l_> silv3r_m00n: the program settings are  stored in the users home directory. that is usually what a user wants to copy. after reinstall you install the programs again and then you copy back the folders from the programs you want to have the settings back
<drisicus> Ok, ty OerHeks. Have fun!
<silv3r_m00n> k1l_: hmm, thats what i have been doing over the last decade
<k1l_> well, mysql is a different animal.
<alkisg> silv3r_m00n: there's also an option to start the live cd, then mount the old installation, then mv /* to let's say /backup, and then to install without formatting, so that you keep everything in /backup
<silv3r_m00n> k1l_: there is a directory inside or /var/ that needs to be copied
<silv3r_m00n> alkisg: if i wish to wipe everything, should i format or not ?
<silv3r_m00n> its an ssd
<k1l_> silv3r_m00n: for mysql? i dont know the "best" way to backup the databas or to export and import again.
<alkisg> silv3r_m00n: if you have enough space, you can do the /backup trick, so that you're sure you didn't forget to backup anything. you don't need to format.
<alkisg> silv3r_m00n: and once you moved everything you want from /backup to your new installation, then you can rm /backup
<silv3r_m00n> all right, i think i erased mysql the last time i upgraded, nothing useful there, cool
<silv3r_m00n> so the only thing now left is /var/www and /home
<B105PH3RE> silv3r_m00n: just dump you mysql databases to files before you wipe
<silv3r_m00n> B105PH3RE: dump isnt reliable, as far as i recall
<B105PH3RE> silv3r_m00n: i've been doing it that way for years
<B105PH3RE> either way
<B105PH3RE> its up to you
<silv3r_m00n> yeah, i just cleaned up mysql, felt better
<silv3r_m00n> if everything could be on the cloud
<silv3r_m00n> or ubuntu had been rolling release
<B105PH3RE> i would transfer the databases to a offsite location temporarily and test it then my home directory thats about it for me I keep all my stuff in my home
<silv3r_m00n> i have a ssd and a hdd, on the hdd i want to resize a partition to create some space for swap, is it a good idea to resize the partition using gparted ? is data loss guaranteed or is it just a normal risk
 * alkisg uses gparted and never had issues except for moving the left side of ntfs partitions
<tdm4> ah ha! eureka! I figured out the problem. Someone put in an upstart script in the directory that seems to have conflicted
<silv3r_m00n> i am not going to bother myself too much, let me delete things
<mercury200Hg> Why does the onboard (on screen keyboard) not working in ubuntu 14.04 during full-screen applications ?
<mercury200Hg> anyone here ?
<k1l_> mercury200Hg: are you talking about the ubuntu desktop isntall or the ubuntu-touch?
<mercury200Hg> ubuntu desktop
<mercury200Hg> unity 3d
<mercury200Hg> i have also tried option to use gnome-session-fallback
<sabbir_it> hello
<sabbir_it> how can wifi passcode hack any one know that ? way ubuntu
<cfhowlett> sabbir_it, no.  wrog channel
<k1l_> sabbir_it: we dont support that illegal hacking in here.
<k1l_> mercury200Hg: i guess the support for touchscreens get better on more recent ubuntu versions.
<spoiae> hi
<sabbir_it> okay@kil
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<joe__> hello
<mercury200Hg> <k1l_>: The touch screen is a part of CPU running SSD and other parts similar to that of desktop system. Will ubuntu touch install on such a system ?
<OerHeks> mercury200Hg, about onboard keyboard, there are several options http://askubuntu.com/questions/404103/functional-onscreen-keyboard
<mercury200Hg> <OerHeks>: all i want is to appear when editing text inside a full-screen application which is currently not coming
<RonWhoCares> I've installed Ubuntu 16.10.  I had my icons all nicely on the screen.  Then I plugged in the external monitor into my computer.  It is taller.  Now I can't see some of the short cut icons at the top.  What does a man need to do to get his icons back?
<OerHeks> RonWhoCares, fiddle with systemsettings > displays > 'scale all window contents to match <screen>
<OerHeks> also launcher placement can be tweaked
<OerHeks> mercury200Hg, oh oke, set a hotkey for that > http://askubuntu.com/questions/73667/keyboard-shortcut-to-reveal-onscreen-keyboard
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<RonWhoCares> Is there a command that will make the icons position is rows - columns
<Lavinho> good morning
<Lavinho> i2c ubuntu ?
<Lavinho> soudn card
<SebthreeBQM10HD> RonWhoCares, which interface and which icons? just joined here
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Lavinho,  just became afternoon here, so good afternoon
<RonWhoCares> SebthreeBQM10HD: I am referring to the desktops
<SebthreeBQM10HD> RonWhoCares, that doesn't mean much, since  there are lots of different interfaces that can be used
<RonWhoCares> Shortcuts
<SebthreeBQM10HD> RonWhoCares, Unity 7 is default for Ubuntu though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but that also has no desktop icons,  except for on the live session i guess, the examples folder, for example
<RonWhoCares> I've added my own short cuts
<RonWhoCares> I don't know how to get the setting you are asking for
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok might be a way to twak it a bit for some icoins  sure
<Lavinho> help me
<SebthreeBQM10HD> RonWhoCares, your asking the question not me
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I think Unity isn't that customiable
<SebthreeBQM10HD> except for with the unity tweak tool
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Lavinho, with what ?
<Lavinho> i2c card sound
<Lavinho> ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lavinho> no sound
<Lavinho> no detection card
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Lavinho, hmm sound card issues hm
<RonWhoCares> ahh
<RonWhoCares> I found what I am looking for.  Right click desktop -> Keep Aligned
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Lavinho, open a terminal and  try pavucontrol,  or right coick on th wosund thing in unity I guess, and try and get sound settings up like that instead
<SebthreeBQM10HD> RonWhoCares, ok nice :)
<Lavinho> i cant installl ubuntu
<Lavinho> linux mint only
<RonWhoCares> I knew what I wanted, just not the words
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Lavinho, uh so its not even insalled ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Lavinho, Mint is based on UBuntu, so if that installs, ubuntu should install as well
<Lavinho> linux mint only
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Lavinho, also Mint suppport is off topic hre
<SebthreeBQM10HD> they have their own small irc network
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yep that ^^^^^^^6
<brunch875> I want to launch all my messaging programs at startup. Is there a way to do this without having them pop up?
<brunch875> Or is this "launch to background" an application-sided feature?
<Lavinho> help me
<OerHeks> Lavinho, see the mint factoid, we don't support mint.
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues.
<Lavinho> how ot installl ubuntu o ideapad 100s 11lby
<Lavinho> ?
<brunch875> Lavinho, it's very easy! Just download it from ubuntu.com, put it in an usb stick, reboot with the stick plugged in and click next next next next next while reading the options
<Lavinho> no detect
<Lavinho> pen disk
<Lavinho> bootia32.efi necessary
<mercury200Hg> <OerHeks>: problem still remains the same, the onboard launches but does not comes up full-screen applications
<SebthreeBQM10HD> brunch875, oh your active in here to :d
<OerHeks> tons of howto's on the net > https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/Linux-on-Ideapad-100s-11IBY/td-p/3367825
<OerHeks> brunch875, that lenovo got 32 bit uefi, so it needs some hacking. or a new 64 bit uefi bios
<OerHeks> anyway, Lavinho tried to install mint but changed subject to ubuntu grinn
<Lavinho> what?
<hateball> The way I read it is that they are able to install Mint but not Ubuntu. But then again who knows.
<intenso_> hi, I execute the following command automatically while provisioning a maschine: sudo apt-get -q -y install iptables-persistent
<intenso_> but 2 confirmations come in front while provisioning from iptables-persistent
<intenso_> but I add the parameter -y to the install, which seems to be ignored. any ideas?
<Dethfull> alkisg i hava another question:
<Dethfull> i done this : (sleep 15 ; busybox kill -TERM `pidof app.name`; pkill app.name) &
<Dethfull> i done this : (sleep 15 ; busybox kill -TERM `pidof app.name`; pkill app.name) &
<Dethfull> alkisg i have another question
<Dethfull> i done this : (sleep 15 ; busybox kill -TERM `pidof app.name`; pkill app.name) &
<Lavinho> https://github.com/hirotakaster/baytail-bootia32.efi/blob/master/bootia32.efi
<Dethfull> alkisg when i call the debuggerd from terminal, it works, but the debuggerd in natural state, does not executes this, is working well but onlt this not.
<ZeroHour> i'm trying something I hadn't before and having trouble getting started or finding the needed info, running a vps with a fake/virtual x server that I can remote into ? goal is a gui I can remote into simply put
<Gentoochild> I'm one tiny step further. Using `debian/rules build`, I can build my package sources normally. But when I use `debuild`, I get my chmod problem. Strange strange...
<ZeroHour> I don't know if xvfb will do what I need, or if it would be easier to take some drastic measures and setup gdm for ease to run on xvfb to log into?
<OerHeks> ZeroHour, xvfb virtual frame buffer should do
<ZeroHour> ok thanks. Now I need to have a login/window manager running within that screen correct?
<`slikts> hello
<hellohello> is there a channel for 17.04 questions?
<k1l_> hellohello: #ubuntu+1
<hellohello> knks
<horsewhip> Hi – has anyone had any success getting 16.04.2 have different scaling per monitor when connected to two displays with a different DPI?
<`slikts> I installed lubuntu-desktop in 16.04, but my users are still logging in with unity, and the login screen doesn't have any option to select the DE
<`slikts> how do I fix that?
<k1l_> `slikts: click on the ubuntu logo near the user field
<`slikts> k1l_: it changed the login screen, there's no logo
<k1l_> the login screens do have a button to click to change the session
<`slikts> it doesn't
<`slikts> oh nvm, found it
<`slikts> derp
<rahul_kumi> #veras
<Newb101> what's the best way to check the health of my ssd
<karstenk>  Hello! Have a problem with an encrypted User dir. From an old ubuntu installation which cannot restored, I have a partition with only folders "karsten", lost+found and .ecryptfs . The size of ecryptfs is equal to the size expected for the data included. Ive already tried to decrypt the folder and can now access .ecryptfs folder. Inside there is a folder karsten and there under .ecryptfs and .Private folder. In the .Private folder, there
<karstenk>  are a lot of data, folders and files, but they not have the original name, but something like "ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWZzWXI7sFS2vkSZFKtGTjAp2fX5Ns4H.6lD0quZyzqBTWs8JFTGt6LgTk--"  What Ive to do, to get all data with origin name back?
<Speiros> Hi people.  Hoping your day is good.
<Ilyas> what causes a service to start under the root user ?
<Ilyas> eg. I've got Graylog that doesn't do that, and therefore it can't open ports <1023
<Ilyas> im trying to learn how this generally works
<MarcNo> karstenk, try mounting the folders with encfs ;     sudo encfs ~/.Private ~/Clear
<maich> anyone there
<karstenk> MarcNo your command ends in a message, which ask me if I wanted to create a new encrypted drive.
<karstenk> I not want to destroy the data or new encryption, but restore the data.
<MarcNo> karstenk, should prompt to create ~/Clear directory. You can mkdir it first.
<maich> i have a question
<karstenk> sudo encfs /media/karsten/28c44ab4-5f11-4e8b-be41-9058117ef559/.ecryptfs/karsten/.Private ~/Clear  is my command, but that ends like said above
<Jakey3> clear
<Jakey3> whats the best way to check my ssd for failure on ubuntu ?
<Jakey3> can i do it while its mounted
<OerHeks> Jakey3, check the s.m.a.r.t. status in disks
<Speiros> ask
<Speiros> maich If you ask your question, somebody may be able to answer it, or direct you to the appropriate place:)
<lerner> my old 16.04 on an old notebook had 3 usb ports and if I connecter 3 encrypted external HDD the 3 of them would be recognized. My new and smaller notebook kabylake with ubuntu 16.10 and 2 usb ports can only recognize one encrypted external HDD at a time. As reasons I can think of there are: 1. ubuntu no longer accepts more than 1 encrypted external HDD at a time. 2. my encrypted SSD (in which ubuntu is installed) means it can only accept
<lerner> one external encrypted HDD at a time. 3. Hardware is limited and can only accept one external encrypted HDD at a time. Can you help me?
<Jakey3> OerHeks, thanks
<OerHeks> lerner, i think your vendor should be able to answer that, hardware specs
<lerner> ok, no ubuntu issue
<Speiros> lerner I can run two encrypted hard drives, one external and one internal, in harmony with my normal drive too.
<Speiros> lerner Mind you, I'm using 14.04
<MarcNo> karstenk, try sudo encfs /media/karsten/28... ~/Clear (don't have .ecryptfs)
<MarcNo> karstenk, and check the man page
<karstenk> this command will ever create a new encrypted folder and ask me for specification of key etc. It seems, encfs can only mount which is created from encfs
<karstenk> the partition is from a disk restore, which has currently ext4 filesystem
<karstenk> and it is the standard encryption of User dir ubuntu 16.04 standard installation
<ducasse> karstenk: you're messing with the wrong commands, afaik. encfs and ecryptfs are two different things.
<MarcNo> karstenk, yes encfs will mount encfs created directories. My bad. ;-)
<karstenk> so you nearly pointed me to loss my data
<karstenk> :-)
<karstenk> somebody other a better idea?
<silv3r_m00n> how do i select the entire home directory for copying, including the hidden files ?
<brunch875> silv3r_m00n, you mean ctrl-h ctrl-a ?
<brunch875> I take it you mean on nautilus
<silv3r_m00n> 5gb, a lot
<vlad1777d> Hello to all. About grub
<vlad1777d> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true are deprecated, it would be better to use < http://pastebin.com/iRpyT1cp > instead of them. The result will be the same, but without deprecated properties.
<vlad1777d> Also os-proper breaks logic, set by /etc/default/grub in case, when  GRUB_TIMEOUT=0, because he adds to /boot/grub/grub.cfg such lines: < http://pastebin.com/Py2VD3Qt >.
<ducasse> karstenk: try this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<akik> vlad1777d: deprecated? since when?
<vlad1777d> Full text of my /boot/grub/grub.cfg: http://pastebin.com/QzcCfV2q
<vlad1777d> akik, I don't know since when, but in /etc/default/grub you can find command to get help with it, in that man it was written
<karstenk> ducasse Could not find your wrapped passphrase file
<vlad1777d> This bug was in Vivid:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1273764
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1273764 in grub2 (Ubuntu Vivid) "Grub ignores TIMEOUT options on /etc/default/grub" [Medium,Triaged]
<vlad1777d> But it was corrected already in Debian Sid (I just checked).
<karstenk> ducase seems the right way, I have my passphrase, but not asked for, where I have to create the file?
<vlad1777d> Can we correct it in 16.04 LTS ?
<ducasse> karstenk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60601/unwrapping-passphrase-and-inserting-into-the-user-session-keyring-failed#107660
<akik> vlad1777d: ok i see it. i unset both of those variables because i don't want to hide the bootup messages (they still work)
<vlad1777d> akik, they are converted in the new-way variables, that's why they work.
<vlad1777d> converted automatically when /boot/grub/grub.cfg is generated from /etc/boot/grub
<vlad1777d> akik, here is more info about deprecation: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1258597
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1258597 in grub2 (Ubuntu Trusty) "Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported." [Medium,Triaged]
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<akik> vlad1777d: do you know if this change has been made in debian too?
<karstenk> ducasse I followed this answer, but when trying to mount, I get error cant find /media... not in /etc/fstab
<karstenk> shoudl I integrate into it?
<karstenk> only wanted to read the data once
<ducasse> karstenk: i haven't got the foggiest idea, i'm just googling what you tell me ;)
<vlad1777d> akik, yes, I checked Debian unstable's /etc/default/grub and generated /boot/grub/grub.cfg files. This bugs are absent in them
<karstenk> ah thought you had any expierence
<akik> vlad1777d: well i wouldn't call them a bug until the code handling the options is removed
<ducasse> karstenk: not with ecryptfs, only used it once before deciding it wasn't worth the risk
<Jakey3> OerHeks, do you know know what the different colums mean
<Jakey3> value, normalised, threshold, worst type, updates, assesment?
<Jakey3> for example type is pre fail / old -age
<vlad1777d> akik, bug is with os_prober, with deprecated options it's not very bug )
<tarball> hello there! how can I batch convert flv format to mp4 on terminal?
<OerHeks> Jakey3, it is explained here, http://askubuntu.com/questions/20393/how-do-i-interpret-hdd-s-m-a-r-t-results
<tarball> I have this command but it doesnt batch convert: ffmpeg -i filename.flv -c:v libx264 -crf 19 -strict experimental filename.mp4
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<Speiros> Hi SebthreeBQM10HD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Speiros, hi
<tasslehoff> After upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 I can't install build-essential. http://pastebin.com/9REguKmE
<alkisg> tasslehoff: what's the output of apt policy gcc?
<tasslehoff> alkisg: http://pastebin.com/twxP8KLA (after I tried to uninstall gcc-4.8)
<alkisg> tasslehoff: ok, try to install gcc first, apt install gcc
<tasslehoff> alkisg: gcc : Depends: gcc-5 (>= 5.3.1-3~) but it is not going to be installed
<alkisg> tasslehoff: is that the whole output? nothing else?
<tasslehoff> alkisg: followed it down to this output http://pastebin.com/8CgiEYyz
<tasslehoff> alkisg: I had ubuntu-toolchain-r/test on 14.04, but purged it before upgrade. something must have gone wrong there.
<alkisg> tasslehoff: aptitude is a bit better than apt in unbreaking stuff; try aptitude install gcc and see if it proposed a sensible solution
<tasslehoff> alkisg: seems promising!
<BluesKaj> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<alkisg> Otherwise, continue with apt, e.g. "apt install libgcc1", until you pinpoint the package that causes the issue
 * alkisg never proposes aptitude *except* for broken situations...
<alkisg> Unfortunately apt doesn't propose solutions there, it just chokes
<OerHeks> alkisg, that is why apt install -f exists
<BluesKaj> i haven't had any problems with apt that aptitude can solve
<alkisg> OerHeks: afaik it doesn't produce any errors, all the existing dependencies are fine
<Southern_Gentlem> after all apt is the backend for aptitude
<alkisg> tasslehoff: try with apt -f install gcc, and see if it's any better
<BluesKaj> Southern_Gentlem, BS
<BluesKaj> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<BluesKaj> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<BluesKaj> Southern_Gentlem, ^
<tasslehoff> alkisg: aptitude solved it. apt-get -f did not
<tasslehoff> alkisg: http://pastebin.com/1wJVH6eE
<tasslehoff> thanks!
<ayrus> hi, I have seen this footer http://img.vim-cn.com/1a/effb8a6ab9648cca92945822ceb7172d4b5df4.png information on terminal on Youtube video of Ubuntu channel. How can I add this to my ubuntu terminal.
<alkisg> tasslehoff: good to know, confirms what I had already seen in the past. BluesKaj ^
<BluesKaj> dpkg is base app for all package management in debian based systems
<alkisg> Sure; the question was if aptitude can solve issues that apt cannot
<OerHeks> ayrus, that text is an overlay, not a footer in terminal AFAIK
<alkisg> (well, without manually searching for the conflict and then specifying package=downgraded-version in apt etc etc)
<ayrus> OerHeks: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hvqFfwE4u0 how can I get one like this?
<OerHeks> ayrus, again, that text is not in terminal, it is an overlay over the movie
<ayrus> OerHeks: when he opens the browser the overlay doesn't show. But when it switched to terminal, it starts showing. I don't know what it is. Do you know how can I can create this kind of overlay? Thanks for your help
<OerHeks> .....
<OerHeks> ayrus, this option has gone in 16.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/87239/how-to-i-will-add-jpg-or-gif-or-png-logo-or-emblem-in-terminal
<OerHeks> so no footer, no pic
<name10> Hello....Why cant i get this to work on my hetzner server ? echo IP=$(ifconfig eth0 2>/dev/null | awk '/inet addr/{print substr($2,6)}')
<name10> it works fine with my normal installation ubuntu 16.10 at home
<milad_> سلام. ایرانی هست؟
<Guest60098> irani hast?
<Guest60098> ping 192.168.1.1
<cfhowlett> !persian
<ducasse> name10: have you checked the interface name?
<name10> yep eth0
<name10> ducasse: i tryed on different servers and it work on other servers and for some reason not here :-(
<pavlos> name10, does ifconfig give you a valid ip for that interface?
<name10> pavlos: yes and it works find. but i just cant run that line
<ducasse> name10: what's running on the hetzner server exactly?
<name10> ducasse: webserver. oracle virtual box, and nothing else right now.
<ducasse> name10: i mean os
<name10> ducasse: ubuntu 16.10
<ducasse> name10: odd. what happens when you run that line?
<name10> ducasse: IP=
<Jakey3> whats the best way to get the latest version of numpy on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> sudo apt install numpy Jakey3
<ducasse> name10: try 'IP=$(ifconfig eth0 2>/dev/null | awk '/inet addr/{print substr($2,6)}') ; echo $IP'
<name10> ducasse: tryed to run same command on virtual server on server running same os and got IP=192.168.0.2
<name10> ducasse: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<pavlos> name10, your one-liner works with my interface, enp2s0
<Speiros> Goodnight good people.
<akik> name10: please pastebin "ifconfig eth0" from that non-working computer
<name10> akik: http://pastebin.com/j2Xpf5cX
<akik> name10: as you see that machine's output doesn't contain "inet addr:"
<ducasse> name10: echo IP=$(ifconfig eth0 2>/dev/null | awk '/inet/{print substr($2,1)}')
<name10> Akik yes it does i removed it :-).
<akik> gaah
<name10> ducasse: It works :-D
<lerner> can I ask about fcitx here? Is ubuntus default ime
<name10> ahh now i understand :-)
<lerner> i need to configure sunpinyin to show only traditional chinese.
<name10> akik: didnt understand what you told me. Your were right to :-)
<name10> Thanks :-D
<ducasse> name10: np.
<cfhowlett> lerner, sounds like something the ubuntukylin team would know more about
<snaap> كك
<snaap> هلا
<lerner> now that I have fcitx, how do I write german umlauts, french accents and spanish tildes?
<ducasse> lerner: i just use compose key or dead keys for that
<Zeeeljko> Someone knows about Hopm ?
<Zeeeljko> I have an issues when do "make"
<lerner> ducasse, american keyboard?
<ducasse> lerner: nope, norwegian. you need a layout with dead keys, or enable compose key
<lerner> european keyboards look more up to this task
<Zeeeljko> Hey people ?
<Guest64883> hola
<lerner> I need to identify my keyboard. its 86 keys but keyboard model shows a 105 keys model...
<lerner> what command can I use?
<ducasse> lerner: afaik there is no way your keyboard can 'tell' you, you just have to choose an appropriate layout
<UniFreak> hi. say I want to install gcc-c++, how can I know what exactly name to type with `apt-get install` ?
<UniFreak> I'm reading some tech book, it say I need to do `yum install gcc-c++`, but I'm on ubunut so I need to install it with apt-get
<UniFreak> but apt-get said it can't be found
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ducasse> lerner: with compose key - compose+'+a = á
<OerHeks> UniFreak, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lerner> áéíóúàéèìòù
<lerner> còòl
<lerner> ǹ
<akik> UniFreak: the package names differ from distro to distro. on ubuntu it's g++
<lerner> `n`''aáéẃŕýjjíĺĺ'b'n ḿ
<OerHeks> lerner, plese stop that here
<lerner> why cant I type accents above every letter?
<lerner> stopped
<ducasse> lerner: look at the wikipedia page for compose key, it has a table of what you can type.
<OerHeks> depends on your locales, i guess
<questionmark0> hello. i just installed ubuntu on this ssd before selling the pc. how do i write over free disk space on ubuntu 16.04 lts?
<lerner> ducasse, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/tips-specialchars.html how do I type an umlauton an american keyboard? the key for accents and umlauts is the same
<lerner> ok, found, its going to take long to write in german
<OerHeks> questionmark0, you should have zero-ed the hdd before installing.
<questionmark0> OerHeks: i know, but its too late now.
<akik> questionmark0: you can still zero the disk if you boot the live session and do it there
<questionmark0> akik: live session? from the usb i used to install? how would i do then zero it? do i need to install a program?
<akik> questionmark0: you can use "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=1024k" (sdX is the disk)
<questionmark0> akik: and then install ubuntu all over again?
<akik> questionmark0: there's also the badblocks app that has a read/write test which you can use. yes you need to re-install
<OerHeks> questionmark0, let the new owner install ubuntu, i would reinstall it anyway if i bought it from you/someone
<cfhowlett> questionmark0, or do an oem installation
<questionmark0> akik: OerHeks: okay, so boot from usb and then do that sudo dd if command. ill let the new owner install whatever he/she wants
<questionmark0> akik: easiest way to figure out the disk letter? yes, im a complete idiot.
<akik> questionmark0: sudo lsblk
<questionmark0> akik: thanks. i need to write this all down.
<super_nugget> hey guys =)....i cant seem to spoof my mac address on a new external usb-wifi adapter (TP-Link> tl-wn727n)..ive tried through macchanger, through the network-manager and manually by (ifconfig wlan1 hw ether  00:19:a9:00:00:01)..but theres no connection after spoofing...ive got to revert back to the burnt in mac to get a successfull connection running..
<super_nugget> https://ghostbin.com/paste/psr6j
<questionmark0> akik: OerHeks: thanks for the help. ill try all of that now. bye. cfhowlett: sorry, but i dont even know what that means. thanks for trying to help though. bye.
<OerHeks> :-)
<akik> i want to know what an oem installation is :)
<OerHeks> akik, it is an pre-installed ubuntu install, after boot you are asked for user name and your unique password.
<akik> OerHeks: nice. how do you install that?
<OerHeks> super_nugget, you *have* network connection, > RX bytes:14175 (14.1 KB)  TX bytes:17852 (17.8 KB) but i guess no DNS service
<OerHeks> akik, it is an option https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<OerHeks> f6
<OerHeks> or f4
<lerner> ducasse, any idea how to write the french "ae"?
<OerHeks> ( even with OEM i would reinstall, but that is me )
<lavinho> good morning
<super_nugget> hey guys =)....i cant seem to spoof my mac address on a new external usb-wifi adapter (TP-Link> tl-wn727n)..ive tried through macchanger, through the network-manager and manually by (ifconfig wlan1 hw ether  00:19:a9:00:00:01)..but theres no connection after spoofing...ive got to revert back to the burnt in mac to get a successfull connection running..
<super_nugget> https://ghostbin.com/paste/psr6j
<OerHeks> super_nugget, read back, seems like you have not set DNS
<super_nugget> OerHeks: hey, i have actually..its google's dns which i inserted in the network manager..
<OerHeks> so why do you set things manually, while you have networkmanager to do that?
<Zewwy> interesting.... http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#id315
<super_nugget> i tried manually and through the terminal..neither worked..im not sure what i did wrong..to be clear though..my internal nic can be spoofed just fine and im able to get a working connection..its only the external one that gives problems..
<super_nugget> ***i tried manually through the terminal and also through the network manager
<ducasse> lerner: isn't in in the wikipedia table? thought i'd seen it there...
<lerner> i found it by typing randlmly
<super_nugget> OerHeks: any idea why...?
<super_nugget> or where i did a mistake...?
<OerHeks> what do you mean with 'external' ? the networkcard that is connected with your internal?
<OerHeks> or 2nd card?
<super_nugget> im on a laptop..theres my internal nic..which is from Qualcomm..and i purchased a new usb wifi adapter for vm use..the new wifi adapter is what i refered to as the "external" nic..sry if i got the terminology wrong..
<_UniFreak> akik: how do you know it's g++?
<_UniFreak> is there a tool I can use to search package name like that?
<OerHeks> super_nugget, both nics should be handled with networkmanager i guess.
<akik> _UniFreak: you can use apt-cache search package or ubuntu's web site to search for packages
<akik> _UniFreak: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<tim167> hello, is it possible to get absolute timestamps from /var/log/dmesg.2.gz (it only has delta timestamps afaict, relative to the time when dmesg.2.gz was created, which don't tell me when the events really occured) thanks
<OerHeks> super_nugget, networkmanager > edit > wifi > 2nd tab > Device ...
<Patatatatatatata> Hello?
<super_nugget> OerHeks, yeah ive tried inserting a "cloned mac address" in network-manager but cant get a working connection after that..
<super_nugget> once i revert back to the burnt-in mac, the connection is perfectly fine
<akik> _UniFreak: some things you just know from experience :)
<super_nugget> could it be a firmware thing...?a firmware that prevents spoofing macs..?
<OerHeks> super_nugget, so what is your goal with the 2nd nic? you say vm-use ..
<OerHeks> If that 2nd is wlan1, you have network-connection.
<super_nugget> Oerheks, didnt get your last sentence...what do you mean..?
<super_nugget> the 2nd is wlan1, correct..
<super_nugget> but i tried ping-ing google, the reply was "unknown host"..
<doug16k> what is the command to set capabilities, the same ones that getpcap shows? setcap?
<nacc> doug16k: yes, for file capabilities?
<OerHeks> super_nugget, oke, so you expect to have local networking on *both* nics?
<nacc> doug16k: note you can always `man getcap` and typically will see the opposite commands in 'SEE ALSO'
<doug16k> nacc, I think so. for example, if I wanted to set CAP_NET_ADMIN so I don't need sudo
<doug16k> is that a "file" capability?
<nacc> doug16k: i think you meant get_pcaps then
<nacc> doug16k: aiui, CAP_NET_ADMIN is a process capabilitiy
<doug16k> sorry for XY question. real question: can I set capabilities so qemu can use a bridge
<fub> Hi. So a "dpkg -i" install failed. Now when I want to install something with apt-get, I get an error that I should first run "apt-get install -f" to fix this. Then a lot of packages should be installed.
<fub> How can I abort this?
<fub> I dont want to install all this packages
<super_nugget> yeah i was thinking of setting up a server in my internal network in bridged-networking mode, on a vm..
<super_nugget> **OerHeks*, yeah i was thinking of setting up a server in my internal network in bridged-networking mode, on a vm..
<Zewwy> super_nugget: Thats how I have my firewall VMs setup
<Zewwy> then all my other VMs are behind it
<cfhowlett> fub, dpkg -r foo.deb      to purge the previous package
<OerHeks> super_nugget, if you ping google by ip, does that work ? ping 172.217.17.46
<fub> cfhowlett: there is an error that I need to do this by name and not by filename
<fub> how do I get the name of this "last package"
<Zewwy> https://askubuntu.com/questions/205937/how-can-i-disable-avahi-daemon
<Zewwy> I can't believe nothign else worked to prevent that daemon from starting up at boot, but the last comment to remove it completely
<Zewwy> driving me nuts
<doug16k> nacc, ah, so "pcap" means "process" capability. what is the command to set process capabilities. setpcap is not found and bash suggest that I might have meant setcap
<Zewwy> I awlays though pcap, was packet capture
<doug16k> getpcap shows process capabilities, but I don't see a symmetric set
<nacc> doug16k: `man capabilities` i think
<cfhowlett> fub, revert the dpgk -i with the original name
<super_nugget> OerHeks : just tried.. 1. with burnt-in mac: ping successful  2. with cloned-mac: unknown host
<doug16k> nacc, thanks
<super_nugget> Zewwy : Nice ;)
<Zewwy> try opnsense
<Zewwy> really good
<nacc> doug16k: np, i'm not sure if there is a similar cli tool -- i think there are wrappers
<Zewwy> I found I liked it web UI a lot more than pfsense
<Zewwy> seemed more intuitive
<super_nugget> Zewwy : thanks :)..sure will give it a try!
<super_nugget> OerHeks  : thanks for helping bud..its a bummer especially since its a petty thing..
<fub> so the package I want to remove seems to be "broken" because when doing and dpkg -r or apt-get remove, I get an error which executiong the post-removal-skript
<fub> how do I fix this?
<Zewwy> i thought there was a fix-broken sub command in apt-get
<nacc> Zewwy: -f
<Zewwy> fub maybe that ^
<fub> using "f" does not change anything
<fub> still an error from dpkg
<Zewwy> did you run apt-get update first?
<fub> no, why?
<fub> it's a removal, not an installation
<fub> same after apt-get update
<nacc> fub: you'll need to pass a flag to dpkg to tell it to ignore that failure
<fub> nacc: which flag?
<nacc> fub: and, since i just saw, why did you manually install a pakage?
<nacc> fub: looking
<fub> nacc: I needed to download a package which was not in the repos
<nacc> fub: which one and where did you download it from?
<fub> capanalysis, dont know where I got it from, it was some weeks ago
<nacc> fub: you ould try `dpkg -r --force-all <pkgname>`. I would recommend running with --dry-run to see what it will do.
<geosmin2> assuming a windows 10 laptop with a shrunk windows partition and 150gb of free space, how reliable is putting ubuntu on that second partition and being confident windows will still be bootable?
<nacc> fub: um, *never* install a .deb you don't trust.
<nacc> fub: that's a very bad and dangerous choice to make.
<geosmin2> s/free/empty
<hello-world> ..........................................................
<fub> nacc: same as before
<fub> the error why dpkg fails is this:
<nacc> fub: please use a pastebin and show the ccommand and output
<fub> /var/lib/dpkg/info/capanalysis.postrm: 28: /var/lib/dpkg/info/capanalysis.postrm: apache2ctl: not found
<nacc> fub: do not paste it in the channel, please
<fub> https://dpaste.de/QjnX
<koleygr> geosmin2: 50GB are enough to install ubuntu and ubuntu doesn't delete windows if you don't choose to delete it during installation... It gives the option to boot on win or ubuntu when the pc starts
<nacc> fub: you could (technically) remove that file (capanalysis.postrm) and it should ocntinue. Note the reason you're in this state is you used dpkg to install, so no deps (presumablyapache is a dep) were installed. You should use apt or gdebi.
<geosmin2> koleygr: yup, but i'd just like to be 100% sure windows will be bootable
<super_nugget> geosmin2 : assuming its a standard installation(which you follow the instructions properly,especially during the partitioning phase), windows will still be bootable..for sure..150gb is a lot though..like koleygr mentioned, 50gb is probably more than enough since its just a secondary OS..
<geosmin2> hmm, i don't see why not, grub will just point to sda1 so if something breaks it'll be grub and that's easy to fix...
<Dreaman> geosmin2  add part and install ubuntu i use swap part  boot an root
<fub> nacc: fixed it, thanks
<Dreaman> an use dual boot win10 ubuntu 17.04 alpha 2
<hanshenrik> the debbian netboot kernel has this kernel boot parameter called `debian-installer/allow_unauthenticated
<hanshenrik> ` , which, if true, does not require package repos to be signed to use it during installation
<geosmin2> i assume that at no time does the installer write to the windows partition, except to disable the boot flag maybe (hmm, does it even do that?)
<hanshenrik> does the ubuntu installer kernel have something like it?  and if so, what is it called? debian-installer   or ubuntu-installer  or something else?
<Zewwy> fub: this is why snapshots and backups are important :P
<Zewwy> backout steps
<fub> Zewwy: snapshots of what?
<fub> of the whole system?
<Zewwy> if its a vm
<fub> no, it's not a vm
<Zewwy> then backups
<Dreaman> geosmin2  manual part in hdd for ubuntu add
<Dreaman> and install
<hanshenrik> according to this https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<hanshenrik> its probably called debian-installer/  , even in ubuntu
<super_nugget> geosmin2 : during the partitioning phase, you'll be using the "free space" for creating the Ubuntu OS filesystem..nothing to do with the Windows partitions..
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23995697/  geosmin2  my old pc :)
<super_nugget> but you have to be sure you select the "free space" rather than a "Windows" partition..thats the important part..if its ur first time installing linux, why not try on a virtual machine first..?
<geosmin2> super_nugget, been running arch for 4 years but this is a work pc :)
<super_nugget> ahh i see :)
<geosmin2> should probably just do a filezilla clone of the whole drive before fucking with it though
<geosmin2> something something shared production machine
<super_nugget> hell of a good idea..lol..saves a whole lot of time if, by a remote chance something bad happens..
<super_nugget> and also prepare a windows recovery drive on a separate stick..
<BadCodSmell> With the latest ubuntu I can no longer connect x11vnc to the main display... x11vnc -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -shared (matches Xorg in ps), it simply says no protocol specified. Worked with the previous version.
<johnny4shoe> hi does anyone know what to do in the case where you have windows 10 OS installed on a laptop and bios is set to UEFI mode
<super_nugget> but i still dont think any unforeseen event would happen..if i were you though, allocate 50gb for the ubuntu partition..and just leave the balance unallocated/free space as it is..that way if you need to expand Windows OS later on, you could do that..or you could expand Ubuntu later on..depends..;)
<johnny4shoe> but you want to dual boot ubuntu and cant get grub to work after installing
<super_nugget> *geosmin2
<hanshenrik> BadCodSmell, is there a /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 ?
<BadCodSmell> There is
<hanshenrik> weird
<BadCodSmell> ugh
<BadCodSmell> I found out why catting the file.
<BadCodSmell> I think anyway. I just installed, made the name ox1 instead of box1, changed it in hostname, the magic cookie uses the hostname and has the old, my ssh session has the new hostname
<BadCodSmell> I guess a reboot should do the trick
<BadCodSmell> thanks
<johnny4shoe> Does anyone know what to do if you have Win10 installed (UEFI) and want to dual boot Ubuntu
<johnny4shoe> Do I have to change bios mode to legacy and re-install win10/ubuntu?
<BadCodSmell> Surely you can google that one
<BadCodSmell> That's what I would do if I were going to answer you.
<charlie_sanders> johnny4shoe, you should be able to yes, I have a UEFI dual boot win10 and ubuntu
<johnny4shoe> I have googled and see mixed responses
<johnny4shoe> Otherwise I wouldnt have went on IRC BadCodSmell
<BadCodSmell> It's normally only some kind of safe boot you have to turn off but UEFI should otherwise be generic.
<johnny4shoe> charlie_sanders i installed ubuntu and grub wouldnt show on uefi
<super_nugget> johnny4shoe : try using "universal usb installer"..ive never had problems creating a stick with ubuntu using that..
<johnny4shoe> i used rufus, it had an option for GPT partition for EUFI
<koleygr> johny4shoe: some people prefer legacy mode... I use legacy with gpt partition table for my multiboot system
<johnny4shoe> koleygr i would have switched to legacy mode but i dont want to have to reinstall win10
<super_nugget> sometimes its a folder naming issue..ur stick should contain the directory "EFI/Boot/BOOTX64.EFI" and "EFI/Boot/GRUBX64.EFI" with those exact names
<vfw> MS Windows wourks nicely in VM.
 * olivetree_ Be Right Back 
<BadCodSmell> ugh /usr/bin/gufw-pkexec: line 13:  3390 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) python3 ${LOCATIONS[${i}]} $1
<BadCodSmell> ubuntu releases are never stable these days
<ikonia> in what way ?
<ikonia> they are pretty stable as a rule of thumb
<BadCodSmell> used to be
<ikonia> they are not
<ikonia> now
<ikonia> they are solid still
<super_nugget> my kali didnt boot into uefi because it was missing a file grub.cfg..but for ubuntu, as i far as i know theres only two needed i.e BOOTX64.EFI, GRUBX64..
<super_nugget> my kali didnt boot into uefi because it was missing a file grub.cfg..but for ubuntu, as i far as i know theres only two needed i.e BOOTX64.EFI, GRUBX64.EFI..
<BadCodSmell> Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket I think it's mixing up mir and x11 or something
<Dreaman> BadCodSmell  my alpha is stable
<Dreaman> :)
<ikonia> super_nugget: we don't support kali here
<returnthis> hi, when I press Ctrl+Alt+F1  I no longer get a login prompt. How do I enable that again?
<BadCodSmell> Is 16.10 just Xorg or somehow Xorg+Mir hybrid?
<ikonia> BadCodSmell: what is failing to connect ?
<BadCodSmell> gufw
<super_nugget> ikonia: thanks for your input..
<koleygr> johnny4shoe: I think you can not make windows to run in legacy mode if they are installed on UEFI... So, you have to try UEFI for ubuntu too... but I can not help you with that
<ikonia> BadCodSmell: looks like it's a bug with gufw, rather than ubuntu
<ikonia> BadCodSmell: couple of bugs logged against it, debian too
<ducasse> how can i tell which block device ata10.00 from dmesg corresponds to?
<koleygr> johnny4shoe you could try bootrepairdisk if you failed to start grub after UEFI installation.... It helps many times
<junixbr> hi there, have somebody seen systemd (ubuntu 16.04) restart postfix service each second?
<junixbr> clean installation
<ikonia> junixbr: yes, if the config is wrong it will keep trying and fine
<ikonia> fail
<junixbr> it is a clean installation
<ioria> ducasse, not sure, maybe this http://superuser.com/questions/617192/mapping-ata-device-number-to-logical-device-name
<ikonia> junixbr: have you configured postfix
<junixbr> nop
<junixbr> as I said, clean installation
<ikonia> junixbr: then configure it
<OerHeks> junixbr, then it does what you ask it to.
<ikonia> and read the startup log to see why it's restarting
<junixbr> ikonia: seriously ?
<sickshrink> hey people . I'd like to report a bug? I'm new to this.
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sickshrink> Can i just explain it here first?
<ikonia> junixbr: yes
<ducasse> ioria: thanks, that oneliner under the answer goes straight into my notes :)
<ioria> ducasse, hehehe
<OerHeks> sickshrink, sure, go ahead
<junixbr> ikonia: done, I’ve got the same behaviour
<junixbr> in postfix check: warning: group or other writable: /usr/lib/postfix/./libpostfix-util.so.1
<junixbr> is this a Ubuntu package bug?
<OerHeks> sickshrink, start with what ubuntu version, 32/64 bit etc
<BadCodSmell> junixbr it doesn't look like a bug on face value. It's more like, well you shouldn't have /./ because it's pointless and while that perm is excessive it *normally* wouldnt cause an issue
<sickshrink> Okay.. So i'm running ubuntu 16.04 lts. Using the unity tweak tool i set the top left corner of my screen a hot corner (specifically to window spread). However , I've noticed that every time i restart my system that particular hotcorner doesn't work.
<BadCodSmell> junixbr: but there is nothing in that warning that would be an error on its own without another factor coming into play
<dontknow> hi! is kubuntu's font rendering good?
<nicomachus> dontknow: yes. the ubuntu family is pretty well known for having good font rendering.
<kobhar> how do I install boost 1.62 (or 1.63) on Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS? The latest in the repo is 1.58 and I have backports enabled
<dontknow> nicomachus, yes i know how good ubuntu font rendering but i was wondering kubuntu's
<nicomachus> dontknow: same font.
<nicomachus> !info boost xenial
<ubottu> Package boost does not exist in xenial
<nicomachus> kobhar: does it have another name?
<DJones> dontknow: All ubuntu flavours use the same font base, so  should be the same
<kobhar> libboost
<kobhar> I only have libboost1.58-dev
<nicomachus> !info libboost xenial
<ubottu> Package libboost does not exist in xenial
<kobhar> I want libboost1.62-dev
<nacc> kobhar: it's only in zesty (17.04)
<nacc> !latest | kobhar
<ubottu> kobhar: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<kobhar> how do I install from zesty's repo?
<nacc> kobhar: you don't.
<ioria> junixbr, maybe  https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=832576
<ubottu> Debian bug 832576 in postfix "postfix: Messages postfix-script: warning: group or other writable: in the logs" [Normal,Fixed]
<nacc> kobhar: do not mix releases.
<devslash> If I forgot the disk password for my encrypted Ubuntu VM am I SOL ?
<sfdebug> hi, i frequently have a problem on Ubuntu that is: when i lock the system, the password box start to be filled and it freezes in a way that i can't login on system again... obs.: the problem is not my keyboard...
<kobhar> boost 1.63 is the latest stable version of boost
<nacc> kobhar: read the ubottu msg above, please.
<DJones> kobhar: Looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=yakkety&section=all&arch=any&keywords=libboost&searchon=names looks like the latest version is 1.6/1.61 for the various derivatives of libboost
<nacc> DJones: that's because you searched specificall on yakkety
<DJones> kobhar: And thats with 16.10
<kobhar> nacc: thanks
<BadCodSmell> the one thing I like about ubuntu at least that to stop the screen from sleeping I only have to now go to the settings, brightness/lock and turn it off.
<nacc> DJones: zesty has the latest, but only zesty, as normal
<DJones> nacc: See above
<kobhar> DJones: I don't see 1.61 either
<tjsimmons> An
<DJones> kobhar: If you're using 17.04 it may be worth asking in #ubuntu+1 they may be able to help, but I suspect it won't backported to 16.04/16.10
<sfdebug> hi, i frequently have a problem on Ubuntu that is: when i lock the system, the password box start to be filled and it freezes in a way that i can't login on system again... obs.: the problem is not my keyboard... does anyone have any idea?
<kobhar> DJones: if 1.61 is in Ubuntu 16.10, then it should be available in backports for 16.04, am I correct?
<nacc> kobhar: no
<DJones> kobhar: No
<kobhar> thanks
<kobhar> thanks for your help nacc and DJones. Have a nice day
<tcorneli> my software center is stuck; how do i proceed?
<yoni> oni
<junixbr> the systemd behaviour: http://dpaste.com/3KVREGQ
<junixbr> I’m trying to understand what is happening here
<k1l_> tcorneli: stuck means?
<antoronda> hola
<sfdebug> hi, i frequently have a problem on Ubuntu that is: when i lock the system, the password box start to be filled and it freezes in a way that i can't login on system again... obs.: the problem is not my keyboard... does anyone have any idea?..... an image: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=a24e0a9
<antoronda> algun español por aqui
<nacc> !es | antoronda
<ubottu> antoronda: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Pici> !es | antoronda
<nacc> Pici: ^5 :)
<tcorneli> k1l_: when i go to Installed or Updates it just keeps spinning
<k1l_> tcorneli: how long did you wait there?
<Zabot> I installed server 16.04 and was able to finish the install as normal, but I don't have any display. It displays the boot logs, but than as soon as you would expect to see the login prompt, the display turns off.
<Zabot> I've tried nomodeset and the relevant GRUB options, but I didn't have any success
<enyc> Zabot: hrrm and no kepboard makes it up?
<enyc> Zabot: more to the point, does alt+sysrq+s then alt+sysrq+u then alt+sysrq+b  reboot it  in that state?
<Zabot> I don't know, let me try it
<Zabot> Yes
<k1l_> Zabot: can you reach it on ssh?
<Zabot> I could until I borked the network config I was setting up -_-
<Zabot> Hence the needing local display
<tcorneli> k1l_: i think it has been about half an hour; i started the updates; when they finished they got back to the the status Install, when i tried to remove a package using the terminal, i couldn't because of a lock (presumably because the updates weren't finished); i closed the software center, waited a bit and after i opened it got stuck; at that point the lock seemed to have vanished, but software center is still stuck
<tcorneli> now my mouse is stuck too :)
<ioria> Zabot, recovery mode ?
<tcorneli> k1l_: can i safely kill aptd?
<k1l_> tcorneli: no
<Zabot> No on the recovery mode. I do have a bootable partition on the drive that was the previous version that still boots fine
<k1l_> (i dont like the gnome-software, its making a lot more issues than the old one)
<k1l_> tcorneli: is apt or dpkg still running?
<tcorneli> k1l_: how about the mouse? i can move the cursor, but clicks or scrolling don't work
<tcorneli> k1l_: yes
<Zabot> kli_: I've actually gotta run to class, I'll be back in an hour if you're still on.
<k1l_> tcorneli: hmm, that should not be the same issue :/
<tcorneli> k1l_: sorry, at the moment apt and dpkg are not running
<tcorneli> k1l_: i didn't kill anything though
<k1l_> can you close the software center?
<tcorneli> k1l_: i started software center again, still stuck, and apt and dpkg not running
<tcorneli> k1l_: closing it is no problem
<effectnet> hi, could i move my ~Downloads directory to another drive?
<effectnet> is that a symlink?
<k1l_> tcorneli: close software center, then remove the ls -al .local/share/gnome-software/install-queue
 * olivetree_ Back :)
<tcorneli> k1l_: so such file or directory
<k1l_> tcorneli: what ubuntu is that?
<OerHeks> effectnet, edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs ( after you created the new folders)
<tcorneli> k1l_: 16.04, LTS
<sfdebug> hi, i frequently have a problem on Ubuntu that is: when i lock the system, the password box start to be filled and it freezes in a way that i can't login on system again... obs.: the problem is not my keyboard... does anyone have any idea?..... an image: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=a24e0a9
<k1l_> tcorneli: you do have a .local/share/gnome-software/ ?
<tcorneli> k1l_: y
<k1l_> tcorneli: with ubuntu-reviews.db in it?
<tcorneli> k1l_: y
<tcorneli> k1l_: even though i could close the software center, it's still running as a process
<k1l_> tcorneli: then kill the process
<tcorneli> k1l_: done, do i start it again?
<k1l_> i would run sudo apt update first
<tcorneli> k1l_: everything is up to date
<tcorneli> k1l_: software center is fine now
<tcorneli> k1l_: thanks!
<caene> I'm having this weird issue.. when I alt-tab to another window/program in Ubuntu, I get this little freeze for half a second. Like, everything freezes graphically. Any ideas?
<caene> Audio is fine.
<koleygr> caene do you use unity?
<koleygr> or gnome?
<effectnet> thx OerHeks
<caene> koleygr: I use unity
<koleygr> I had a similar problem with gnome and I had to install proprietary drivers for gpu
<koleygr> caene ^
<koleygr> But wait for someone else to answer for unity... It would be good to say what gpu you have and what drivers you use
<caene> koleygr: I'm using the latest proprietary drivers for my GPU. I guess I could try out a eariler driver.
<koleygr> caene: wait for someone more experienced than me... Usually the latest drivers are better... I don't know if earlier drivers could help...
<sfdebug> hi, i frequently have a problem on Ubuntu that is: when i lock the system, the password box start to be filled and it freezes in a way that i can't login on system again... obs.: the problem is not my keyboard... does anyone have any idea?..... an image: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=a24e0a9
<k1l_> sfdebug: that is very uncommon. are you sure its not a keyboard issue?
<ioria> sfdebug, and  you already tried another keyboard  for a while ?
<energizer> Looks like I can only ssh into my computer if I am already logged into the desktop session already. Is that normal?
<k1l_> energizer: no
<sfdebug> k1l_, it isn't keyboard because i never had this problem using the system...
<caene> koleygr: alright! I appreciate your help though.
<sfdebug> ioria, it is not ever that it occurs, just some times...
<k1l_> sfdebug: you never had this issues doesnt say its not the keyboard now.
<ioria> sfdebug,  things broke
<ioria> *break
<sfdebug> but why i haven't problem with keyboard using the operating system that is the most part of the time...?
<sfdebug> the problem is ever on lock screen....
<energizer> k1l_: oh i guess its because my home dir is encrypted so it cant access the authorized keys
<energizer> k1l_: dont know how to solve this
<ioria> sfdebug,  idk then ... had the same problem  with an old ps/2 keyboard
<sfdebug> ioria, hum...
<ioria> sfdebug,  change the usb port
<sfdebug> ioria, it isn't usb...
<ioria> sfdebug,  wifi
<koleygr> caene: I see some similar issues in old versions of ubuntu... What version do you use... It was a bug on Oneiric
<ioria> sfdebug,  don't tell me is ps/2 ?
<PCatinean> can anyone please tell me how I can specify the ssh key to be used when I try to make a git clone?
<nacc> PCatinean: usually you configure ssh properly and then it should just work -- are you needing to use a key not tied to your user?
<nacc> PCatinean: you probably will need to set GIT_SSH or GIT_SSH_COMMAND
<sfdebug> ioria, yes, it is...
<akik> PCatinean: it's the -i option in ssh client if that helps
<sfdebug> ioria, but all the keyboards of the ppl here on work is the same...
<sfdebug> ioria, and no body had the problem i have...
<sfdebug> ioria, note: just i use ubuntu...
<ioria> sfdebug,  easy to test: use another keyboard and (if issue persists) come back here
<sfdebug> ioria, ok...
<sfdebug> ioria, i'll do that..
<ioria> sfdebug,  consider that the ps/2 port itself can be damaged... so use a usb kb
<caene> koleygr: I'm currently on 16.04
<sfdebug> ioria, yep... thanks :-)
<ioria> no prob
<caene> koleygr: and I'm currently using NVIDIA proprietary 367.57.
<OerHeks> caene, what nvidia exactly?
<caene> OerHeks: nothing new or fancy, I'm using a Gigabyte 660
<OerHeks> oh oke, then that 367 should work ..
<caene> I mean, it works. But I'm just having this one tiny issue. If I alt-tab between programs, the entire OS will freeze for half a second.
<OerHeks> You might want to check out nvidia settings manager, to see if you can do some tweaking
<OerHeks> not sure myself what option you could try
<caene> Yeah, I'll try to mess around in the settings manager I guess.
<rek>  hello err.. i don't see any cursor except when i go over icons or a field that has to be filled with text and so on... how can i fix the problem of the missing arrow? how can i install and use a new theme?maybe it will fix the problem (i should use lxapparence to set the new theme)
<koleygr> caene: if you try and do not find a solution try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/296294/alt-tab-crashes-gnome-classic-desktop-12-04
<koleygr> It may help in unity too
<OerHeks> lxappearance means lxde
<OerHeks> rek, sure that theme is suitable?
<OerHeks> rek, and did you check for graphic drivers?
<z1haze_work> I am trying to install the php-mhash extension but i cannot locate it with apt. can anyone please assist. im having the same issue with the openssl extension
<z1haze_work> looks like php-fpm pulled in the openssl extension but still nothing for mhash
<Pici> z1haze_work: It should be provided with your php -common package.
<rek> OerHeks, what do you mean... yeah it its default theme
<z1haze_work> its not showing up in php -m
<Pici> z1haze_work: or as part of php-fpm
<z1haze_work> i have php7.0-common and php7.0-fpm
<effectnet> hi what's the best way to install samba?  im on the new 16.10 yakkety
<z1haze_work> this is the last extension thats required of course its going to be a pain!
<Pici> z1haze_work: oh, 7.0, let me check my other server.
<compdoc> effectnet, just sudo apt install samba
<effectnet> thx ok compdoc
<z1haze_work> thank you
<compdoc> effectnet, then you need to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to set the workgroup name, and any shares you need
<effectnet> yeah im reading that now, ok
<Pici> z1haze_work: You may want to ask ##php, It looks like mhash might not be part of the core php7 distribution anymore, and their documentation is rather unhelpful: http://php.net/manual/en/mhash.requirements.php
<z1haze_work> oh alright
<imbezol> after upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04 i get a prompt during boot to enter my passphrase for my encrypted swap partition. after failing to answer correctly it fails the service, boots, but has no swap mounted
<imbezol> when i look at my fstab i see two entries for swap
<imbezol> one is my normal lvm swap partition, the other is a cryptswap partition
<imbezol> any hints on how to get back to just one, and fix it so that it's encrypted?
<OerHeks> imbezol, encrypted swap is nice, if you don't hybernate/sleep
<OerHeks> imbezol, so you had a reason to make a regular swap?
<imbezol> OerHeks: if you do, does it cause problems?
<imbezol> OerHeks: i'm not even sure.. i did the install on this thing ages ago
<OerHeks> yes, the key stored in swap cannot be read.
<effectnet> compdoc, thank you, wow how nice when sometthing goes smoothly :D
<OerHeks> So i guess, you want the regular swap.
<imbezol> OerHeks: ah. it's a laptop that i sleep often so best not to use encrypted swap then
<effectnet> i forgot to restart samba too, still worked
<BadCodSmell> How do I get normal menus in ubuntu rather than the flawed Mac global menus?
<OerHeks> imbezol, now your issue, you need to enter the right passphrase.,.
<imbezol> OerHeks: if i'm not going to use it, do i care?
<imbezol> i can just delete it, no?
<OerHeks> imbezol, if you don't need swap ( 8gb+ ?) you can leave it as it is, sure
<imbezol> OerHeks: i do want swap, but don't need it to be encrypted
<coajaxial> Hello, is there someone who can explain me a little bit about how to modify a package by downloading its sources via apt and compile it on my own?
<nacc> coajaxial: probably a better question for #ubuntu-devel, but folks are probably a bit busy with the 17.04 feature freeze this week (just fyi)
<k1l_> BadCodSmell: look at the systemsettings, appearance
<coajaxial> :| Its not about the developement itself, more about apt
<k1l_> coajaxial: enable the sources repo then run apt-get source packagename. but changing and compiling you need to do on your own then that cant do apt
<k1l_> and apt-get build-dep packagename might be needed too
<nacc> coajaxial: what do you mean?
<nacc> coajaxial: what k1l_ said is sufficient, i thnk
<nacc> coajaxial: also you may want `pull-lp-source`
<john> hola
<nacc> coajaxial: but i'm not sure how it's about apt -- apt only gets you the sources, it doesn't build anything
<john> s
<coajaxial> I already compiled my own package (mate-panel in this case), and created a new package version and got my deb file (exactly, it compiled into multiple .deb files) and installed them via dpkg -i *.deb . But now i dont know how to return to the original package from ubuntu repositories :/
<Guest50454> hola
<nacc> coajaxial: the better way to do what you did is to use a PPA and then you can easily purge the PPA
<nacc> coajaxial: you will probably have to specify a version (did you correctly chagne the version in your local pacakge)?
<nacc> coajaxial: specify a version to apt, that is
<Jarour> i need help
<idunham> question - vsftpd trying to add user to connect via filezilla.
<Jarour> i can phpmysql
<idunham>  Login Incorrect
<coajaxial> I did change the version, yes, I even labeled it with my nickname (something like 1.16.1-coajaxial1)
<idunham> I get login incorrect, even though the password is correct
<nacc> !pm | coajaxial
<ubottu> coajaxial: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<k1l_> coajaxial: look at apt policy packagename for the versions. then you can specify the version on apt install
<nacc> k1l_: good suggestion!
<coajaxial> ok, sec.
<nacc> coajaxial: one will say it is from dpkg, which is the only installed locally; pick the version from the repository
<BadCodSmell> How do I get a menu in my application in ubuntu using X11 forwarding?
<BadCodSmell> My menu is gone
<coajaxial> ok, it seems like i already removed it somehow, apt policy tells me 1.16.1-1~xenial4.0 is installed for mate-panel.
<coajaxial> looking on my history, i did this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mate-panel
<marekw2143> hello
<coajaxial> but shouldnt that just reinstall the modified deb file?
<nacc> coajaxial: well, taht's not ubuntu, so can't really say
<marekw2143> maybe here is somebody who knows how to install HP 840c on ubuntu ?
<nacc> coajaxial: what was the exact version you used in your local pacakge
<nacc> coajaxial: the ordering matters significantly
<nacc> coajaxial: --reinstall installs the latest, based upon what apt knows
<coajaxial> its ubuntu mate, but thats not relevant, its the version from the original repositories (i labaled my version with "coajaxial")
<nacc> coajaxial: no, there is no such versioned mate-panel in ubuntu, so it's absolutely relevant.
<coajaxial> ok, to give you more information: I followed this blog post from ubunut mate to upgrade the mate desktop packages: https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/mate-desktop-116-for-xenial-xerus/
<coajaxial> thats how i got the 1.16.1-1~xenial4.0 version of mate-panel
<nacc> coajaxial: ok, so a PPA
<coajaxial> ohhhh, wait a second
<nacc> coajaxial: but again, what *exact* version did you make your pacakge?
<coajaxial> yes, there is the problem: apt-get source downloaded the 1.12 version
<coajaxial> to be exact, 1.12.2
<nacc> coajaxial: yes, PPAs don't provide source typically
<coajaxial> ok, ok, but there is still a question: after i compiled and tagged my custom build (mate-panel_1.12.2-1coajaxial1_amd64.deb), why did dpkg -i install that version? I mean its lower than the current version known by apt?
<nacc> coajaxial: what do you mean? `dpkg -i /path/to/.deb` installed the version you told it to
<humoroustwo> Hello
<coajaxial> or will it force an installation of that specific version even if there is a greater version installed?
<nacc> coajaxial: dpkg does not know what apt is
<pringles2> hey guys... kinda new to Ubuntu and think I may have messed something up but not sure... in my /home/john folder, doing "ls -ahl" shows the ".." (previous directory) as being owned by root... that should be user, right?
<coajaxial> oh, ok. I guess I really need some more information about apt, dpkg, etc. Maybe you could give me some resources? :)
<humoroustwo> I removed the default libreoffice install, and installed LO 5.3, but the original is still on my programs list and is the default program
<coajaxial> pringles2: no, /home is owned by root
<k1l_> pringles2: no
<pringles2> ok thank you coajaxial... I just noticed it for some reason and thought I messed itup
<humoroustwo> I've tried aptget clean and purge, and only one copy of libreoffice can be seen in the software centre
<effectnet> hi does flash work on in chromium on this 16.10 yakkety?
<humoroustwo> *clean and autoremove
<k1l_> humoroustwo: how did you install it?
<nacc> coajaxial: dpkg -i installs a specific .deb
<effectnet> chromium keeps saying "right-click to run adobe flash" in the browser
<k1l_> humoroustwo: try to relogin to get path and .dsktop files be updated again
<nacc> coajaxial: i'm not sure what's confusing about that
<k1l_> effectnet: isntall the adobe flash pacakge
<effectnet> ok from their website?  yeah i installed the pepper
<effectnet> so , ok
<k1l_> effectnet: no.
<effectnet> oh
<humoroustwo> k1l_: Bearing in mind it still actually opens the older version. I installed 5.3 by downloading the archive from their website and running dpkg -i *.deb
<k1l_> effectnet: install the adobe flash plugin package from the partner repo from ubuntu.
<k1l_> effectnet: pepper flash thing is a different thing.
<humoroustwo> I've restarted twice D:
<effectnet> heh ok
<k1l_> humoroustwo: look at where they installed it  to and if they shipped .desktop files matching
<coajaxial> nacc: Im a little bit confused how the versioning is handled. I thought apt and dpkg always try to install the latest version reachable.
<effectnet> thanks k1l_
<nacc> coajaxial: no.
<k1l_> humoroustwo: apt policy pacakgename will show you what is installed
<nacc> coajaxial: dpkg does not know about versions in that way
<dax> coajaxial: dpkg does not handle version or other dependency information. it literally just installs the .deb you tell it to install
<nacc> coajaxial: dpkg has no sense of a repository, it only has local files
<coajaxial> and only apt has this feature ov versioning?
<effectnet> sorry, where do i go to get flash?
<coajaxial> *of
<ioria> effectnet, enable Canonical Partner repo   http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/canonical-partners-repository.jpg
<effectnet> ok
<dax> coajaxial: dpkg handles upgrading/downgrading the package as needed to fulfill your installation request. making sure that the most recent version is installed and that dependencies (and the right version of those dependencies) are installed is APT's job
<ioria> effectnet, then sudo apt update  and install adobe-flashplugin
<effectnet> ok cool.  hmmm my software dialog box now disappears when opened.
<effectnet> i click 'software & updates' in settings, the window opens then closes.  i wonder what i should do?
<effectnet> i did have it open before
<coajaxial> nacc: dax: so, ok then, my custom build installed via dpgk -i actually downgraded the current installed version of mate-panel  to my specific build, right?
<ioria> effectnet, sudo apt update
<effectnet> ok thx i have to do stuff or something.
<coajaxial> nacc: dax: so when i did a apt-get install --reinstall mate-panel afterwards, it updated from my custom build back to the latest version of mate-panel
<coajaxial> nacc: dax: is that right?
<effectnet> thank you you guys.  all set with flash now.  thanks
<lolrd> hi
<lolrd> hey?
<k1l_> hi
<coajaxial> nacc, dax? ._.
<k1l_> coajaxial: yes, that is right
<stefa____> Hi. I have problem with letsencrypt renewal. My crontab entry "0 4 * * * /usr/bin/letsencrypt renew >> /var/log/letsencrypt-renew.log" runs successfully except when it's up for renewal. Then I get a "All renewal attempts failed." in the log. Any ideas?
<coajaxial> ok. thx all :)
<akik> stefa____: are you really trying to renew every day?
<coajaxial> I think I'll take a look at the PPA suggestion now.
<stefa____> @akik Yes I am,
<coajaxial> bye, and greetz from bavaria, germany :)
<akik> stefa____: the recommendation is to renew every 60 days https://letsencrypt.org/docs/faq/ maybe you hit some kind of limit
<koleygr> caene: Are you there?
<stefa____> @akik: There's no pbroblem with daily renewal attempts. The service will only respond with a " The following certs are not due for renewal yet:" within the 90-day period..
<akik> stefa____: have you tried using certbot to do it?
<LinuxBeginnerCC> Hello all!
<LinuxBeginnerCC> Somebody is from Spain?
<k1l> LinuxBeginnerCC: look in the #ubuntu-es channel for people from spain :)
<stefa____> @akik: Shouldn't have to. Running the command "letsencrypt renew" manually as root renews the cert without problem. Is this a permission problem?
<ioria> LinuxBeginnerCC, and if possible, don't login as root
<akik> stefa____: you mentioned your crontab entry? does your user account have the correct permissions?
<stefa____> @akik: set up using "crontab -e" as root.
<phos1> I cannot get my htaccess to work properly for anything, I want redirect to www and https, it’s always saying site is redirecting in a way that won’t compelete. http://pastebin.com/Nyg4uzqC
<akik> stefa____: i'm using letsencrypt-auto renew. do you have that program?+
<stefa____> @akik: No. Is that part of certbot?
<LinuxBeginnerCC> why the people dont write?
<akik> stefa____: no it's part of the python client
<effectnet> do i wanna use flash or html5 for youtube?
<k1l> html5
<effectnet> heh k
<stefa____> @akik. Thanks. I will take a look at that. Cheers from a very cold Sweden!
<k1l> flash is old, insecure and cpu heavy. its best when flash dies.
<floogy> Hi, i got issues with mysql on 16.04
<floogy> https://bpaste.net/show/1d8d34d459dc
<floogy> $ sudo mysql_upgrade
<floogy> mysql_upgrade: Got error: 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) while connecting to the MySQL server
<floogy> Upgrade process encountered error and will not continue.
<nacc> floogy: did you read the logs? it says what to do if this was an upgrade
<nacc> floogy: specifically the line starting with "Some of the user accounts..."
<floogy> Yes, I'm currently trying to follow the steps 1. up to 3.
<floogy> https://bpaste.net/show/77966604939f
<floogy> gerhard@ubuntu:~$ ps axu |grep my
<floogy> gerhard  32642  0.0  0.0  12540   848 pts/4    S+   21:56   0:00 tail -f /var/log/mysql/error.log
<floogy> gerhard  32656  0.0  0.0  19460  1032 pts/3    S+   21:58   0:00 grep my
<floogy> gerhard@ubuntu:~$ sudo service mysqld start
<floogy> Failed to start mysqld.service: Unit mysqld.service not found.
<nacc> floogy: why are you running it in the background? it's probably saner to do in the foreground
<nacc> floogy: also the last error message is quite clear
<nacc> floogy: isn't it mysql not mysqld?
<nacc> floogy: for service
<floogy> mysql didn't upgrade
<nacc> !who | floogy
<ubottu> floogy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<floogy> nacc, sudo dpkg --configure -a stuick with  This installation of MySQL is already upgraded to 5.7.17, use --force if you still need to run mysql_upgrade, the log ends with Version: '5.7.17-0ubuntu0.16.04.1'  socket: '/tmp/tmp.X7pTFzOiaH/mysqld.sock'  port: 3306  (Ubuntu) https://bpaste.net/show/0eb8f360778c
<floogy> tail -f /var/log/mysql/error.log and sudo dpkg --configure -a
<floogy>  stuck with the above for hours.
<nacc> floogy: yes, i know. i'm the one helping you earlier...
<nacc> floogy: not sure why you're recapping what you've already pasted
<nacc> floogy: follow the steps to upgrade in that log
<floogy> Therefor I recapping what I previously psted. It stucks there with the same error.
<floogy> I followed the 3 steps
<nacc> floogy: except you didn't even follow 1.
<nacc> floogy: as it failed to start the server
<floogy> https://bpaste.net/show/77966604939f
<nacc> floogy: yes, you've already pasted that!
<floogy> Yes, it didn't start the server.
<nacc> floogy: and it failed to start and clearly told you why...
<someone235> Hi, I want to change my dns server. I see that /etc/resolve.conf is read only, so what file should I edit?
<nacc> floogy: Directory '/var/run/mysqld' for UNIX socket file don't exists.
<floogy> sudo mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables & should start the server, should it?
<nacc> floogy: so either use the correct service name (mysql not mysqld) or you will presumably need to create the appropriate director(ies) yourselv
<nacc> floogy: stop running it in the background -- use two sessions/terminals (I don't know if you're doing this remotely or locally)
<nacc> floogy: yes, but not if it fails.
<Epx998> Anyone use auditd?
<Epx998> I am what the performance cost is for using auditd to watch a few directories
<floogy> nacc, unfortunately I got no luck with creating the lacking folder, but it's different now: https://bpaste.net/show/79f4c1148be9
<nacc> floogy: right, tailing the log isn't helpfu, you need to see why the server isn't staying up
<floogy> nacc, should it be mysql:mysql? drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 40 Feb 14 22:15 /var/run/mysqld
<floogy> 2017-02-14T21:17:29.087063Z 0 [ERROR] Could not create unix socket lock file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock.lock.
<floogy> 2017-02-14T21:17:29.087091Z 0 [ERROR] Unable to setup unix socket lock file.
<floogy> 2017-02-14T21:17:29.087116Z 0 [ERROR] Aborting
<amnix> I am using ubuntu 14.04. I have two kernel versions installed. 4.4.0-31 and 4.4.0-62. On 62, my wifi is extremely slow. Unusable. On 31 it's perfectly fine. How can I check what's causing this? Because of this reason I can't use newer distros.
<floogy> I'm trying to set it mysql:mysql then
<nacc> floogy: yes, probably
<floogy> nacc, thank you for pointing me to mkdir the run folder: Version: '5.7.17-0ubuntu0.16.04.1'  socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'  port: 3306  (Ubuntu)
<Epx998> amnix, you cannot use 16 because of an older kernel on 14?
<glitchd> how can i stop xpad from loading at boot? im trying to get my wireless xbox 360 controller to be recognized after a reboot. this is the process so far. reboot, then sudo rmmod xpad, then sudo xboxdrv --silent &
<amnix> Epx998: My internet is extremely slow on newer kernels.
<glitchd> i have to run that everytime i reboot, and its getting annoying.
<amnix> Epx998: It's slow starting from kernel 4.4.0-62.
<Epx998> amnix, have you tried 16 yet?
<amnix> Epx998: Yes.
<glitchd> ive already tried blacklisting xpad but it still loaded..
<Epx998> amnix, so build the 31 kernel on 16.
<amnix> Epx998: And just not be able to use newer kernels?
<k1l> amnix: what wifi card is it?
<floogy> nacc: yes, it worked now: https://bpaste.net/show/f60cc006434f and apt-get dist-upgrade tells 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<Epx998> amnix, why do you need the newer kernels?
<k1l> Epx998: sorry to say, but this is not really helpfull
<floogy> nacc, thanks a lot.
<amnix> Epx998: I need them for something. That's not what's important here.
<amnix> k1l: intel ac 7265.
<k1l> Epx998: the numbers are just the build numbers from ubuntu. they included the actual bugfixes and security patches. so staying on a old kernel is not really an option
<nacc> floogy: yw
<k1l> amnix: anything "obvious" in dmesg or syslog?
<amnix> k1l: Not that I can tell
<amnix> k1l: what should I do?
<k1l> amnix: hmm, seems like that card has had some issues in the past already
<elisa87> can you please have a look at this question? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/42236574/attributeerror-module-object-has-no-attribute-histogram-when-using-tf-faste
<amnix> k1l: Also I don't have any problems when using this card in windows too.
<k1l> amnix: can you show "dmesg | grep Wireless | nc termbin.com 9999"
<amnix> k1l: http://termbin.com/dhjw
<amnix> k1l: this is why I hate linux sometimes.
<plgos> what?
<k1l> amnix: yes, it looks like its a driver/firmware issue from the intel drivers. my older 6205 wifi works like a charm  :/
<k1l> amnix: i see a lot of threads like this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2291405
<MartinKG> I have some problems with bluetooth, it can't detect any devices - Anybody have some ideas?
<plgos> amnix: is it a driver issue?
<amnix> k1l: how is it working fine in this kernel version?
<k1l> amnix: i dont know what  the right solution now is.
<k1l> amnix: this is another similar bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1451246
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451246 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel 7265 Wifi instability workaround" [Low,Invalid]
<k1l> amnix: look if disabling the n wireless helps, like its told in the workaround description
<amnix> k1l: already tried.
<amnix> k1l: didn't help.
<ezfox> amnix: whats your kernel version ?
<amnix> ezfox: right now its 4.4.0-31-generic. and it works on this one. it doesn work in newer ones. it works, but its slow.
<Dobruy> x
<Dobruy> Расскажите пожалуйста как поствить gcc g++ перелистал формы ничего не помогло Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<Dobruy>  g++ : Зависит: g++-4.8 (>= 4.8.2-5~) буду благодарен ибо я в печали
<genii> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Dobruy> хорошо спасибо
<Herbalist> spasibo
<rafaelcenteio> Hi, I do not have sound on my system. I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 . When I try to run alsamixer, it says that there os not such file or directory. I already followed the Ubuntu's Sound troubleshooting, but to no avail. Also, I couldn't find solution in any forum, article, etc.
<rafaelcenteio> Thanks in advance.
<sashimi1122> lets say I install a package and then either I modify one of the default config files in etc or something, if I run apt-get purge on the package and the reinstall it doesnt restore the default config files
<sashimi1122> How would I go about getting  back the default config file?
<Whiskey> tar -I 'gzip -9' -cvf file.tar.gz /path/to/directory <-- is it someway to tell it to pack one folder path up?
<Whiskey> so if its in "/home/my/project/css" <--- its go to "/home/my/project" and pack it
<nacc> Whiskey: -C flag
<Whiskey> nacc i don´t fallow?
<Whiskey> it just change directory
<Whiskey> or -C .. ?
<nacc> Whiskey: `man tar` look for the -C flag
<nacc> Whiskey: or are you asking something else?
<Whiskey> yeh i have look at it
<Whiskey> yes if it could change the path automatic backwords or other way around
<Whiskey> as it know where it exacuted so
<nacc> Whiskey: 'automatic backwards'?
<Whiskey> yes like tar /home/my/project/css .. <-- will tell it to actully pack /home/my/project/
<nacc> Whiskey: how would tar know to do that?
<nacc> Whiskey: that's incredibly specific to your use-case, it sounds lke
<nacc> Whiskey: so write a wrapper script
<Whiskey> well, it know where its executed right?
<Whiskey> or does it never know what the current path is
<nacc> Whiskey: you are askign to change the default bheavior of tar
<nacc> Whiskey: it makes no sense
<Whiskey> what you get my point?
<nacc> Whiskey: look at the many flags you can pass to tar and use one of those, or write a wrapper script if you have such a specific use case
<keith_beebop> can anyone help with SIS ethernet support?
<Whiskey> i think it was quite logical
<keith_beebop> Old Acer AMD64 wth SIS900 ethernet device, Wireless broadcom working fine.
<nacc> Whiskey: so if you ran `tar /etc` you would want it to tar your / directory? Again, look at flags, but I think that's absolutely not a general requirement.
<Whiskey> i google it
<keith_beebop> both where working before upgrade to 16.10
<keith_beebop> is this the best place to ask for help on this?
<nacc> keith_beebop: probably, or file a bug
<nacc> keith_beebop: do you have the 16.04 kernel still?
<nacc> keith_beebop: if so, can you boot to that and see if it works?
<Jack3k3> so I am looking to install ubuntu on a virtual machine in a windows enviornment, I also want to be able to login to the vm remotely. What do people normally use for this that's free? Vmware seems nice but it's expensive :(
<keith_beebop> probly
<keith_beebop> didn't clean anything off,
<bazhang> Jack3k3, virtualbox
<keith_beebop> just did the software center upgrade I suppose it's still on
<nacc> Jack3k3: not sure, might want to ask in #windows if that's the hosting environment?
<keith_beebop> hate to try a regress might blow it all up
<keith_beebop> might do that anyway, need to update the bios I finally found looks like a lot of trouble to do in linux to get to DOS install of bios
<pavlos> keith_beebop, uses the sis900 module which seems to be in kernel 4.4.0-62
<Guest25129> bios update is very unlikely to get your network working
<keith_beebop> Think it was Xubuntu 16.4 and I just had to install the Broadcom package for the Wireless averything else was fine
<pavlos> keith_beebop, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man4/if_sis.4freebsd.html
<keith_beebop> pavlos thanks
<nacc> keith_beebop: regression testing the older kernel shouldn't do anything
<nacc> keith_beebop: it's not a reinstall, just a test of one kernel
<keith_beebop> ah ok
<keith_beebop> k I'll try ou the link and report  thanks again
<klausi> hello
<ghost_> herro
<klausi> by chance someone could tell me what that ufw syntax/statement means? ":POSTROUTING ACCEPT [0:0]" i searched the manpage/web but couldn't find anything.
<qwertyujkoppoiuy> in wine what is the error c0000135? how can i correct it ? PLZ
<k1l> qwertyujkoppoiuy: better look at the wine database and ask in #winehq if you cant find the answers in the database
<bazhang> The c0000135 is "module not found", so that means that it cannot find the WoW.exe.
<Whiskey> nacc, i come no where whit this
<nguyenphi> Is it right that ubuntu does not support nvidia 7100v
<Whiskey> i thinked a pipe could work
<bazhang> The c0000135 is "module not found", so that means that it cannot find the .exe. qwertyujkoppoiuy
<nguyenphi> 7100?
<bazhang> check the appdb for whatever game that is qwertyujkoppoiuy
<bazhang> then go to #winehq qwertyujkoppoiuy
<klausi> is it just an initialization/initial flush?
<k1l> nguyenphi: why shouldnt it?
<nguyenphi> k1l: i installed cinnamon but the performance not going well
<saitoh183> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/9msdK1nz/
<nguyenphi> k1l: i dont know was it regconize my driver or not
<k1l> nguyenphi: the nvidia-304 should work
<nguyenphi> k1l: so i need to install it after install the os?
<k1l> nguyenphi: yes
<nguyenphi> k1l: how to know my drivers was regconized?
<k1l> nguyenphi: did you isnatll it already?
<k1l> nguyenphi: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nguyenphi> k1l: not yet
<nacc> Whiskey: what does a pipe have to do with it?
<k1l> nguyenphi: if you dont install the ubuntu nvidia package then its using the open source driver from the linux community
<nguyenphi> k1l: ah thank you
<bitch> !List
<bitch> !list
<Whiskey> nacc: fix it whit some regexp (.+)\/[^\/]+$
<nacc> Whiskey: fix what? you have not actually stated a problem
<Whiskey> how to get to parent path from current path to zip :D
<u_u> can someone help me with this error? i am trying to build cantata 2.0: error Qt requires a C++11 compiler and yours does not seem to be that.
<nacc> Whiskey: $(pwd)/..
<ezfox> who has a good and complete manual to create an encrypted swap partition ? all guides i found lead to no swap after reboot and error "partition not a valid luks-device" after first reboot
<koleygr> u_u: I think you have to install built-essentials
<u_u> @koleygr: i already have that installed
<ezfox> i thought the partition would be regenerated at boot with random key from the entry in crypttab, but that seems not to happen for unknown reason
<koleygr> u_u: try to install the packages seen here: https://wiki.qt.io/Install_Qt_5_on_Ubuntu
<koleygr> I use Qtcreator and these packages are enough
<knemon> can someone tell me which IDE Is in the photo? https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/developers
<k1l> knemon: unity
<k1l> knemon: thtat is the standard on ubuntu
<k1l> uh, ide? sorry, i read DE :/
<qwertyujkoppoiuy> anyone can give me a windows 7, 8 or 10 system32 for wine PLZ
<k1l> qwertyujkoppoiuy: look at the wine database or ask in #winehq
<koleygr> knemon: it is Atom
<rothschild> is there any reason why i should select 64bit over 32 bit for a low traffic website vps?
<k1l> rothschild: there is no reason to use 32bit today
<wedgie> unless you can get 32 bit cheaper for some reason
<rothschild> so the overhead won't be higher?
<rothschild> i'm paying for cloud capacity
<wedgie> rothschild: there is no reason to avoid 64bit, if that's what you're asking. Myself, given the option, would choose 64bit because it has better prospects for the future
#ubuntu 2017-02-15
<tsimonq2> Hey, more of an advanced apt question, but I'm not sure how to word it in Teh Googlez. How do I find out if a package is in a tasksel task (and what tasks it's in)?
<tsimonq2> Seeds, tasks, you get it.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel tsimonq2 have a read
<wedgie> tsimonq2: you're looking for a list of what is installed when you select, say, "openssh server"?
<tsimonq2> wedgie: No, let's say the vrms package is in the ubuntu-desktop task AND in the lubuntu-desktop task. Is there a CLI way to tell me that it's in those two tasks?
<koleygr> u_u check #kde-neon
<tsimonq2> bazhang: Sorry, doesn't answer my question, thanks anyways.
<nacc> tsimonq2: do you mean given vrms knowing it's in both, or simply looking in both tasks for that package?
<tsimonq2> nacc: I believe the former :)
<zuiss1> is there a way to install a current version of youtube-dl in ubuntu the way there is in debian (through debian backports)?
<nacc> tsimonq2: sort of like `seeded-in-ubuntu` but for tasks?
<saitoh183> 6:54 PM <saitoh183> hey all, quick question.i know its not totally python related but since it has to do with my python script as well, i figured i could ask. On my seedbox i dont have root access. Im trying to run a python script via cron and it works  but fails the filebot portion in the script (using Popen) because cron seems to be using the wrong java.
<tsimonq2> nacc: I really need to go through ubuntu-dev-tools, I keep doing development tasks manually and I've been yelled at to look at that package :P
<chindy> what are som good music players that can also handle a hugh amount of music files as library
<tsimonq2> nacc: (friendly yelling :P)
<nacc> tsimonq2: :) i know the feeling
<tsimonq2> nacc: But, looking at a man page.
<tsimonq2> nacc: OH that just might be what I'm looking for, actually. Sec...
<harovali1> hi folks; see, I have a machine in a remote location which runs vivid, which isn't supported anymore. Some people in the forums talk about reinstall from scratch. If there is no other alternative, that's what I'll do. However, I'd like to try to do something from the current state to improve it a little. Up to this point, "apt-get upgrade" fails (and so does "apt-get -f install")  at a point with some 'DATA ERROR' (sic) pres
<tsimonq2> nacc: HAH yes thank you!
<nacc> tsimonq2: :)
<k1l> harovali1: the gerneral target should be to get that machine to 16.04. which means doing 2 upgrades: to 15.10 and then to 16.04
<ubuntu-mate_> hi dear´s
<Felipe_-> silent channel
<koleygr> Felipe_-: Not at all
<bazhang> Felipe_-, it's support only, not chit chat
<Felipe_-> hey, what´ up ?
<Felipe_-> ok
<Felipe_-> sorry
<bazhang>  /msg alis list social   Felipe_-
<bazhang> to find a chat channel Felipe_-
<Felipe_-> ok thanks guys
<normie> Hi
<koleygr> normie: If you have a support question... just do it... Don't wait for "hi"
<Photon> Running 16.04 and my mouse only moves in a fucking diagonal line, is there a fix
<bazhang> Photon, no cursing here
<k1l> Photon: the mouse is ok? hardwarewise? did you try to reconnect it to the pc? tried another usb port?
<koleygr> Photon: Is it a razer mouse?
<Photon> Roccat
<Photon> The mouse is working perfectly most of the time, sometimes I have this problem randomly
<normie> i was trying to install a program that was zipped
<normie> i followed the instructions but i get error on line 6
<k1l> normie: what program is it? what error was there? put the output on to paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<normie> will do 1 sec
<normie> program is measure up
<normie> ./Launcher.sh
<normie> ./Launcher.sh: line 6: ./executable: No such file or directory
<normie> but i show executable as a file in the directory i unzipped the files to
<Photon> chmod +x Launcher.sh ?
<k1l> normie: what is in line 6 of that script?
<normie> ./executable
<normie> last line
<k1l> so is there "executable" in the same directory? or whereever that script is going to?
<k1l> normie: i dont know what you try to run there at all
<normie> executable is in the same directory which is what is really baffling
<normie> ls
<normie> executable  icon.png  Launcher.sh  lib  LICENSEREADME.txt  settings.ini  www
<tgm4883> normie: can you run the executable outside the script?
<lerner> i dont understand this: every time I run sudo I run my regular password and execute commands, but if i type su to become root, that password does not work
<tgm4883> lerner: root doesn't have a password
<tgm4883> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<normie> maybe
<k1l> normie: can you show the output of "ls -al | nc termbin.com 9999" in here (its a url)
<tgm4883> maybe? You either can you you can't...
<lerner> tgm4883, are these instructions outdated then?
<lerner> https://www.whonix.org/wiki/KVM
<tgm4883> lerner: what instructions
<k1l> lerner: ubuntu doesnt have a activated root account. ubuntu uses sudo. other distros handle that differently.
<normie> i meant maybe i can run the script.. maybe it will work
<k1l> lerner: do they have ubuntu instructions on there?
<lerner> the link https://www.whonix.org/wiki/KVM says: Become root.su
<tgm4883> lerner: I don't see that
<lerner> wait...
<tgm4883> lerner: I see some Debian instructions that mention that, but Debian isn't Ubuntu...
<koleygr> lerner: on debian su works
<lerner> ok, im an idiot
<lerner> thanks for clarifying that
<normie> ls -al
<koleygr> lerner: sudo su may be do the trick in ubuntu... but I am not sure
<Ben66> no
<lerner> koleygr, those instructions no longer relevant, right? im on ubuntu. but thanks
<k1l> koleygr: lerner no, dont run sudo su. this will spoil all the environment variables. if you want to have a root shell sudo provides -i
<koleygr> kil : thanks for leting me know
<normie> ./executable... no  such file or directory
<k1l> normie: please run "ls -al | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output
<normie> do you want the output or just the url?
<k1l> the url
<normie> http://termbin.com/5q5r
<k1l> the command already made a pastebin
<k1l> normie: "cat Launcher.sh | nc termbin.com 9999" show the url please
<normie> cat Launcher.sh | nc termbin.com 9999
<koleygr> normie: this is the command... not the url
<normie> oops
<normie> use to putty everything copys when you highlight
<normie> http://termbin.com/xr7m
<normie> i wish all programs auto populated the clipboard when you highlight text
<wedgie> normie: there is the middle click buffer which works pretty much like that
<normie> middle click?
<wedgie> yeah, click down the mouse wheel
<normie> ill be
<normie> thank you
<normie> it is so much easier
<k1l> normie: what happens when you run "./executable" in that directory?
<cfhowlett> wa [-9IU432Q V
<wedgie> hope that password wasn't for anything important
<cfhowlett> irc came up before I finished cleaning the keyboard. sorry.
<normie> bash: ./executable: No such file or directory
<k1l> normie: you cd to the correct folder first, right?
<normie> yes
<normie> ls
<normie> executable  icon.png  Launcher.sh  lib  LICENSE  README.txt  settings.ini  www
<wedgie> normie: what type of file is executable? Run ''file executable'' to find out
<k1l> can you please show the website of that software?
<wedgie> ^^ also that. Googling "measure up" doesn't return many helpful results
<normie> executable file type
<k1l> i guess we dont have a "bash doesnt find that file" problem. but another one like wrong architecture or such
<tgm4883> normie: paste the output
 * wedgie is guessing php script
<normie> File executable
<normie> executable: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, BuildID[sha1]=0b7ec69824a1ff621c8e697a32d12f1cf42274c6, not stripped
<k1l> normie: and "uname -a"?
<normie> Linux normie-Aspire-5732Z 4.4.0-62-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 18 14:10:15 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<koleygr> it is probably a 32 bit file and he tries to run on 64-bit system.
<k1l> normie: ok, you are trying to run a 32bit file on your 64bit OS. best is to get a 64bit version of that executable
<koleygr> normie: you downloaded wrong file... you had to chose 64-bit
<normie> ahh
<normie> ty
<koleygr> kil: of he double click the file would he get an answer?
<koleygr> *if
<normie> they only offer a 32 bit version darnit
<normie> who has a 32 bit cpu these days
<normie> any fix for that?
<k1l> add the i386 achritecture
<k1l> and then install the libc6 packages for 32bit
<normie> that sounds difficult?
<troubled_creatur> thats cool
<normie> wow first system i built was with a 386 lol
<k1l> "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" then run "sudo apt update" then "sudo apt install libc6:i386"
<normie> o thats doesn't sound too bad
<normie> lemme try
<normie> will that affect any current apps?
<troubled_creatur> k11 and those just live there in perfect harmony... with the 64 libs?
<k1l> well, i cant say for all pacakges. sometimes that becomes an issue when 32bit and 64bit packages have different dependecies. but its the same what steam forces the desktop user to do
<troubled_creatur> the implementation I'd seem around are app oriented: like a particular app (or group of apps) with the compat package - but it would be same as compile fork - your approach seems more generalist
<normie> sudo apt install libc6:i386
<troubled_creatur> and the are the deps for a particular pack (if dynamically linked)
<normie> sorry
<normie> ./executable: error while loading shared libraries: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<troubled_creatur> that may be nomenclature symlink stuff (or dep)
<normie> still wont execute
<k1l> normie: is this a script from the 90s?
<normie> no
<normie> covers material that is 2 years old so i wouldn't think so
<troubled_creatur> normie, are there any libz* in your lib paths?
<k1l> maybe it needs zlib1g-dev package
<troubled_creatur> uhum
<normie> how to get to the lib path
<cfhowlett> perhaps a question best asked in the steam channel?
<k1l> look at the readme of that script what it wants
<troubled_creatur> normie, /usr/lib /lib ?
<troubled_creatur> /usr/share/lib
<k1l> they should state what dependencies that script has.
<peterrus> my system drops to an emergency prompt while booting, pressing ctrl+d or typing 'exit' just drops me back to emergency mode. running 'mount -a' and then exit makes the system boot fine. any suggestions?
<troubled_creatur> normie, you can do a global find for libz*
<k1l> peterrus: what happend before that? what do the logs like dmesg say?
<normie> find libz
<normie> find: ‘libz’: No such file or directory
<troubled_creatur> normie, libz*
<lerner> so if I find debian instructions to install a program, those wont install something usable on ubuntu?
<wedgie> in most cases it will. But not guranteed
<normie> same issue troubled_creatur
<k1l> lerner: ubuntu is similar to debian, but not the same. the root handling is different, for example. so you need to adjust that then.
<lerner> ok k1l
<troubled_creatur> normie, so you dont have the lib - k11 already indicated the package to download
<normie> i ran the commands ...let me try again
<troubled_creatur> normie, k1l> maybe it needs zlib1g-dev package
<normie> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" then run "sudo apt update" then "sudo apt install libc6:i386"
<lerner> so i need the opposite of sudo apt install qemu-kvm libvirt-bin virt-manager and purge does not work...
<normie> i ran those commands
<lerner> or I dont know how to usepurge
<normie> o i missed the zlib message
<normie> how do i do that?
<normie> the readme doesn't list any dependencies
<lerner> done!
<peterrus> k1l: nothing of value I am afraid, can't remember doing anything funky either, and I have been using ubuntu long enough to know when I am doing something funky :p
<normie> i don't know how to add zlib1g-dev package
<troubled_creatur> normie, i don't know how to use dpkg :D - maybe google for it?
<k1l> normie: that software is rubbish, tbh
<k1l> normie: sudo apt install packagename
<koleygr> normie: sudo apt-get install zlib1g:i386 k1l:Am I right?
<troubled_creatur> libz is pretty basical isn't it?... isnt it to compress stuff?
<k1l> koleygr: worth a try
<troubled_creatur> ow, but its the devel
<Zabot> So I just installed server 16.04. Install went fine, no issues. After install I see grub and the boot text and then as soon as I would expect the login prompt, the screen goes into standby
<troubled_creatur> Zabot, monitor setup?
<Zabot> Same thing with both HDMI and VGA off integrated graphics
<Zabot> Monitor is just an average dell monitor
<troubled_creatur> Zabot, I mean the physical setup - those button and overlay dialogues (isnt it's power saving set to too low?)
<Zabot> The monitor still works fine, its reporting no input
<troubled_creatur> Zabot, thats bad - Im thinking about hardware issue (cable/connection/video card) - or acpi or video driver
<troubled_creatur> Zabot, so it enters standy and cannot be waken?
<troubled_creatur> tks BOFH
<k1l> Zabot: ctrl+alt+f1 works?
<Zabot> There is no display output at all
<Zabot> There is console display to see the initialization logs, and then as soon as I would expect to get the user login prompt, the display turns off
<Zabot> Its not a hardware issue, there's a second partition on the drive that boots without issue
<Zabot> Running desktop 12.04 I think
<Zabot> Hence the upgrade -_-
<troubled_creatur> Zabot, ok
<troubled_creatur> Zabot, tried a new login as k11 told?
<troubled_creatur> Zabot, nope ctrl-alt-f1 is new X - not login
<Zabot> ctrl alt f1-6 didn't do anything
<troubled_creatur> Zabot, can you change confs to boot and dont x? (since you have another partition -  isnt there a no X boot option?) - you may try to debug X issues from there
<troubled_creatur> may or might - whats the difference
<Zabot> There is no x server installed on the partition I'm trying to boot. Its barebones server
<troubled_creatur> Zabot, ah
<Zabot> I'm not getting any video after the boot finishes
<troubled_creatur> Zabot, uhum - youre totally on CLI - how about the init scripts (tried to check them from the good booting partition?)
<Zabot> Looking for anything in particular?
 * troubled_creatur is starting to torrencially sweat
<troubled_creatur> Zabot, dunno - just try to get ACPI and video references in there
<troubled_creatur> Zabot, it looks like its hanging on init phase
<Zabot> Let me just grep etc for the word video xp
<troubled_creatur> Zabot, isnt there anything related on the ubuntu kb ? - but your setup is pretty odd (I think most people nowadays go direct to X) - would like to see you succeed on this
<troubled_creatur> Zabot, but its late here and I must leave now - good luck
<troubled_creatur> bye
<Zabot> Thanks
<Zabot> Anybody else got any ideas? :P
<SITM> does anyone know of any programs for ubuntu server that will show the CPU load / IO stats in the corner of the terminal?
<SITM> like maybe a status line at the top or something
<Zabot> SITM: Something like htop?
<SITM> well htop takes up the entire screen.  I want something that is always visible on one line as I run commands and stuff
<Zabot> STIM: You could do a tmux split and put whatever program into a pane in the corner
<SITM> true
<SITM> I'm guessing there is also some way to put the system load in the prompt itself
<SITM> that will update each time the prompt is refreshed
<dax> i think byobu has options for CPU load. haven't used it in ages tho
<dax> it's a tricked out tmux basically
<kirkland> dax: SITM: byobu displays cpu load by default;  it's the black-text-on-yellow-background indicator
<dax> oh hello :)
<Bashing-om> Zabot: A thought, can you boot to the grub boot menu ? And then from there set to explitly boot to TTY1 ?
<kirkland> dax: I light up on "byobu" :-)
<Zabot> Bashing-om: Yes I can get to grub, I was about to explicitly set gfkpayload to text. Where would I set TTY1?
<Zabot> text payload changes the resolution of the boot text, but still no display after boot finishes
<koleygr> Zabot: http://ask.xmodulo.com/boot-into-command-line-ubuntu-debian.html
<Zabot> No good, same issue :/
<Bashing-om> Zabot: Zabot 16.04 (systemd) : from grub 'e' key for edit - in the line starting with linux replace quiet splash and all after with the term systemd.unit=multi-user.target . key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process to TTY1 .
<Zabot> I'll give it a go, no quiet splash, so I'll just append it to the end of the kernel line
<Bashing-om> Zabot: K;
<Zabot> No go, display still stops after init log
<Zabot> I've gotten it to stay on before when one of the network interfaces failed to launch and caused it to hang, let me see if I can engineer that to happen again
<Zabot> I have ssh, thats something I guess -_-
<cfoch-always> hi
<cfoch-always> I have userdir enabled in $HOME/public_html, I want to be able to install plugins there in wordpress
<Zabot> It did boot into tty1, If I who from the ssh session I can see me logged in on tty1, but no actual display
<cfoch-always> But wordpress tells me that it "can't write to the directory'
<Bashing-om> Zabot: Any hints : ' journalctl -b -0 ' shows messages from the current boot ?
<catbeard> chmod 755 public_html/wp-content/plugins
<cfoch-always> I can solve this problem by doing "chown -R www-data:www-data site_folder/"
<wedgie> cfoch-always: sounds like a permissions problem in the webroot. For wordpress to write there the webserver user needs to be able to write there
<wedgie> cfoch-always: sounds right.
<cfoch-always> but the problem is that I would like my non-root user can write to that directory
<wedgie> cfoch-always: put the non-root user into the www-data group
<cfoch-always> that is why I created a folder in publich_html, because I don't want to do things as root
<wedgie> and make sure that the group can write
<wedgie> chmod -R g+w site_folder/
<Zabot> Bashing-om, Nothing obvious, let me look through dmesg
<cfoch-always>  sudo usermod -a -G www-data fabian
<cfoch-always> that would be?
<wedgie> cfoch-always: looks right. You'll have to log out and back in again for it to take effect
<cfoch-always> wedgie: why log out?
<Zabot> Bashing-om, Nothing revealing in dmesg either
<wedgie> cfoch-always: don't necessarily have to... but any open terminals or programs won't know that it is now in the group
<cfoch-always> is this okay?
<cfoch-always> drwxr-xr-x 9 www-data fabian 4096 phi 14 21:45 snapshot
<cfoch-always> I think it should be fabian:www-data
<cfoch-always> wedgie: ^
<wedgie> cfoch-always: that's another way to do it, but you'll still need to do ''chmod -R g+w site_dir/''
<wedgie> cfoch-always: either way you want will work
<wedgie> cfoch-always: if it was me i'd keep it www-data:www-data
<wedgie> and put fabian in the www-data group
<Bashing-om> Zabot: 'Bout at the end of my thoughts . maybe see what results with a CHange Root from the alternate install .. see what ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' reveals ?
<wedgie> cfoch-always: scales better that way... Maybe next week you decide that the user 'sally' also should be able to write.
<Zabot> All of the documentation is on debugging x server >:(
<Bashing-om> Zabot: Yeah .. Here there is no X .
<cfoch-always> wedgie: yep, it works, thanks
<cfoch-always> wedgie: so, it is okay that www-data user and group own my web site folder_
<cfoch-always> ?
<Zabot> Bashing-om, I've got root shell, so no need to chroot, looks like mostly dev libraries. there console-setup needs to be upgraded, going for the hail mary
<Zabot> The worst part is that I can see the boot logs, what changes between boot logs and login prompt?
<mint> Hello guys, i am in need of your help: After restarting my grub did not work and the rescue prompt opened instead. I repaired grub as always when i had such a problem. But today something very uncommonly happened which i have never seen before: when doing update-grub or os-prober, only my windows10 partition is recognized but no linux mint. I get the additional error message: /run/lvm/lvmetad.socket: connect failed: No such file or
<wedgie> cfoch-always: generally speaking, i prefer that the webserver user NOT be able to write, but wordpress is special in that a lot of stuff doesn't work right if it can't. And the benefits of effortless (and even automatic) updates outweigh the security risk. So yes, www-data:www-data is ok IMO
<mint> directory... I am grateful for any help i get.
<Zabot> If display didn't work at all at least I'd have some logical reasoning to cling to -_-
<cfoch-always> wedgie: what are the risks of having webserver user able to write?
<wedgie> cfoch-always: allows a malicious user to upload shells and things if they find an exploit in a site. Not being able to write anywhere takes away a lot of their options
<Bashing-om> Zabot: Still maybe a grahic's driver issue .. grub hands off it's display .. and there is nothing at the other end to pick up the display ??
<wedgie> cfoch-always: but again, for wordpress, you generally need it. And turn on automatic updates :P
<wedgie> i'd prefer and up-to-date wp site that can write over and out-of-date one that can't.
<Zabot> Bashing-om, Maybe, those modern text consoles are pretty demanding on the GPU /s When does that hand off happen I wonder
<Zabot> wedgie, For 100% web server security, turn off execution and read too :P
<wedgie> Zabot: lol
<Bashing-om> Zabot: Ouch .. My smart bucket is not that large . I recently experienced a similar issue .. in that the graphics chip set "kempler" was unknown to the kernel . but boot parameter 'nomodeset' allows me to boot .
<wedgie> sudo shutdown -h now && never get hacked again
<Zabot> Bashing-om, I've tried that one before, found some grub gfx stuff, maybe something in there
<Zabot> wedgie, sudo rm -rf / && sudo shutdown -h now
<Zabot> Installing GPU drivers on a server, not something I'd really expected to need to do ever -_-
<Bashing-om> Zabot: A million ++ new lines of code to the kernel . Kernel is getting real picky ??
<mint> Hey guys, it's me again. Is there no one with grub experience who could help me to figure out why my linux mint installation is not recognized? (even with started lvmetad service)
<kk4ewt> !mint |mint
<ubottu> mint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mint> Oh ok, thanks
<Bashing-om> mint: Not that at all . what it is is that the mint disto is not supported in this channel . mint has their own support .
<Zabot> I FOUND AN OBSCURE THREAD FROM 5 YEARS AGO WITH THE SAME ISSUE! Watch it end with "nvm I fixed it" and nothing else -_-
<Bashing-om> Zabot: Yuk ! I hate when that happens .
<wedgie> just as bad is some jerk saying: "Just google the problem." HOW DO YOU THINK I GOT HERE?
<Zabot> ...
<Zabot> Random crazy guy that told me to blacklist kernel modules fixed it
<Zabot> blacklisted gma500_gfx
<cfoch-always> btw, does Ubuntu participate in the Google Summer Of Code?
<Zabot> cfoch-always, I think it did last year, that may have been gnome I'm thinking of though
<dax> Depends on whether it gets accepted. GSoC tends to favor projects that need more people.
<dax> e.g. Ubuntu wasn't accepted to GSoC last year
<cfoch-always> are there GTK projects I can get involved in Ubuntu?
<cfoch-always> for a GSoC
<cornernote> hi, im trying to put a new cert on postfix, but after restarting postfix it's still sending the old cert... is there anything else i need to restart?  I cant see any services for imap/smtp/etc
<cfoch-always> is this the right channel to talk about GSoC?
<cfoch-always> dax:
<cfoch-always> ^
<dax> cfoch-always: organizations for this year didn't get announced yet. #gsoc for general GSOC discussion, #ubuntu-google i think is the one for ubuntu specifically but I'm not sure if it's active
<dax> #ubuntu is generally just for support
<arooni> i *love* ubuntu but * hate * how ubuntu 16.04 on my lenovo t420 laptop is never able to come back from resume.  i always see flashing caps lock.  any way to deal with this?  thanks!
<Zabot> arooni, I came across some bugs regarding resuming from suspended on my quest for info about no display
<cfoch-always> dax: I made a question there, I hope sb answers me at least in the next 2 days
<Zabot> cfoch-always, If you watch the GSoC site, accepted organizations should be being announced fairly soon.
<Zabot> Now that thats over I need food. Thanks for the help.
<cfoch-always> Zabot: yep, but it would be helpful to go researching about a project soon.
<arooni> so its a known issue
<JairunCaloth> Hey guys, I'm running Xubuntu 16.04. I've got set putting the screen to sleep to never in the power manager, but my screen keeps going to sleep anyways. What is putting my screen to sleep?
<JairunCaloth> xscreensaver is not installed, so it's not that
<isdes> well hello all
<isdes> #irc
<agent_white> hello human
<isdes> hello hahahaha
<JohnnyR030T> @JairunCaloth Not sure why it's going to sleep. Have you tried installing caffeine and using that to keep the computer awake?
<JairunCaloth> never seen it before, but I might give that a go
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<LordWeston> hello silv3r_m00n!
<silv3r_m00n> i am going to reinstall ubuntu on the existing installation. during setup do i need to format the partition, or will the installer automatically wipe the partition first ?
<wedgie> silv3r_m00n: you can tell it to format the whole disk, if that is what you want
<silv3r_m00n> i just want to wipe the existing data on the partition first.
<silv3r_m00n> what happens if i install over it without formatting ? files from previous installation will persist ?
<wedgie> silv3r_m00n: there are options... one says something like "trash data". It won't be securely wiped, but you won't see the old files
<silv3r_m00n> is formatting an ssd advisable ?
<silv3r_m00n> or is it ok ?
<LordWeston> probably
<LordWeston> i mean yeah
<wedgie> sure, why not?
<LordWeston> i think defragmenting is the no-no for SSDs
<silv3r_m00n> people often say to minimise writes to ssds
<silv3r_m00n> formatting will write empty values all over it ?
<LordWeston> silv3r_m00n: they have more write longevity than HDDs lol
<silv3r_m00n> so i should mark format while installation
<silv3r_m00n> restarting ...
<wedgie> silv3r_m00n: formatting does *not* write to the whole disk
<ill_logic> Hello. I have a question about installing Ubuntu Server. Am I in the right room for that? Just want to install over an existing installation without losing /home.
<LordWeston> yup you are in the right place ill_logic
<ill_logic> Sweet. So, the Ubuntu Server dialog (Yakkety) doesn't seem to recognize my existing installation.
<LordWeston> as long as /home is a separate partition you can select it and tell the installation to not format it during the installation
<JairunCaloth> ill_logic: unless you have your /home/ on a seperate partition, you will need to move your files off first.
<ill_logic> It's on a separate partition.
<LordWeston> JairunCaloth: we told him the same thing in opposite ways haha
<JairunCaloth> ill_logic: even then, you should backup your files first.
<ill_logic> But, I also have ecrytfs. It asks me if I want to encrypt my home directory. I'm not sure if "yes" or "no" is the more dangerous option.
<LordWeston> ill_logic: about encrypt-fs (typnih)
<LordWeston> it acutally doesn't encrypt anything until you define a passphrase the first time you login, AFAIK
<JairunCaloth> during installation, you will probably want to do manual partitioning, and mount your home partition on /home.
<LordWeston> ^
<JairunCaloth> sorry, I'm not super familiar with encryption on ubuntu.
<JairunCaloth> LordWeston: aye :)
<ill_logic> I have backed up my files. Pretty sure. I guess I should doublecheck it.
<mazzei> hi
<LordWeston> ill_logic: how did you back up?
<JairunCaloth> always a good policy :)
<LordWeston> mazzei: hi
<ill_logic> I can't back up again because I accidentally deleted /lib heh.
<LordWeston> haha lma
<LordWeston> lmao
<LordWeston> how did that happen ill_logic
<JairunCaloth> Also, the thing I always forget, export your bookmarks and back them up as well
<ill_logic> LordWeston: Duplicity, in short.
<LordWeston> LOOOOOL
<ill_logic> ?
<LordWeston> rest in peace ill_logic
<JairunCaloth> ill_logic: If needed you can boot into a liveCD, mount your existing homedirectory and pull whatever files you need.
<ill_logic> Duplicity is how I backed up my stuff. Unless you're saying Duplicity is a poor choice for backups.
<LordWeston> ill_logic: it is not bad, but duplicity has some hilarious bug threads
<ill_logic> Deleting /lib was because I rm'd a symlink that pointed to it. Apparently rm -r follows symlinks.
<ill_logic> Well what would you recommend?
<LordWeston> i actually wrote my own backup software in python with a gui and everything, ill_logic, if you want to give tha a try
<ill_logic> Anyway that's a separate question. Okay, so y'all are saying that manual partitioning should get me where I want to go.
<LordWeston> yup
<LordWeston> ill_logic: duplicity is good software. it has some...interesting bugs
<ill_logic> What about ecryptfs? Sounded like you were going to say something regarding that.
<LordWeston> yes
<JairunCaloth> yeah, if you auto partition it will probably wipe your existing /home/
<LordWeston> that
<ill_logic> Sure. So I will def. do manual.
<ill_logic> But that's all you were going to say about ecryptfs?
<ill_logic> That seems to apply to /home in general.
<LordWeston> ill_logic: oh about encryptfs. yeah here's what i was going to say:
<LordWeston> AFAIK, when you tell it to encrypt, it doesn't permanently do anything until the first time you login, at which point it will ask you to generate a passphrase. if you don't do anything, your partition remains unencrypted
<LordWeston> at least on my Manjaro installation it does
<ill_logic> LordWeston: To be more clear: My user directory in /home is already encrypted with ecryptfs. How do I make sure that's not bothered with?
<SchrodingersScat> !backups
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ill_logic> It asked me whether I want to encrypt my home directory, before it even asks me how I want to partition my disks.
<LordWeston> ill_logic: im honestly not sure, i've never had to install around an encrypted directory
<ill_logic> I don't want it to touch /home at all, and I still want ecryptfs to work as it did before. I'm not sure what to tell it for that.
<LordWeston> sorry ill_logic
<ill_logic> okay. np
<JairunCaloth> ill_logic: So to be clear. You're homedir is already encrypted?
<ill_logic> JairunCaloth: Yes, for my main user. Not all the users.
<JairunCaloth> I see. As I said I'm not really familiar with encryptfs. So I'm not entirely sure what you need to do to get it working correctly.
<kubuntu> hi there
<Guest67365> I installed kubuntu and when i start the system it drops to a login prompt
<kk4ewt> !kubuntu | Guest67365
<ubottu> Guest67365: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<effectnet> hi can anyone recommend a script blocker for chromium?
<effectnet> i just tried scriptblocker helper but it didn't block enough
<effectnet> i'll look around i guess, afk
<effectnet> wow this is the 2nd largest channel on freenode?
<ankur> Hi
<effectnet> o/
<ankur> This Updated version of Ubuntu 16.04 has a lot of glitches
<ankur> The Ubuntu software center doesn't have all the required tools
<ankur> Please help updating it.
<elias_a_> ... says the occasional visitor and leaves the channel...
<uxfi> singing songs
<ill_logic> In the Partition Disks section: "Use as: Do Not Use" vs "Use as: ext4". It was ext4 before. If I choose the same file system, will it not erase anything on there?
<ill_logic> I mean, "not the same fs = delete everything" is not a great thing to have implicit.
<ill_logic> It's kind of amazing that this stuff hasn't gotten better over the years.
<ill_logic> I guess the desktop version has.
<ill_logic> Ah, there's a "Format the partition:" "No, keep existing data" thing. Good.
<ill_logic> Why didn't you say so?! heh.
<vahe> hi, how to create image on Usb flash uefi ? cp linux.iso /dev/sdX  or dd if=linux.iso  of=/dev/sdX
<rypervenche> ill_logic: Well, technically the data (or most of it) doesn't get overwritten if you do that. Just the partition table.
<Sir_Andrei> Good night!
<ill_logic> I have my things. /home was preserved. Thanks all for moral support :-)
<ill_logic> and help
<hanshenrik> when installing ubuntu netboot, it asked what language i wanted for the installation,  my choices were "C" and "English"
<hanshenrik> what is C?
<hanshenrik> oh nvm
<hanshenrik> >Choosing the “C” locale will result in the installation proceding in English; the installed system will have no localization support as the locales package will not be installed.
<rallias> So... I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server on a QEMU/KVM virtual machine, and it's stack dumping... am I missing something? https://i.imgur.com/vA1s6Gr.png
<cpaelzer> rallias: is this right from booting the iso or did you get any further before this happened?
<rallias> cpaelzer, Straight from ISO. About a second and a half in.
<cpaelzer> rallias:hmm, I thought I did the same a few weeks ago, can you share your command to get it running?
<cpaelzer> rallias: or did you use like virt-install or anything like it?
<alkisg> rallias: how much ram did you give to the vm?
<rallias> alkisg, Half a gig, but I reproduced with a full gig.
<rallias> cpaelzer, virtual machine manager... just went through the regular install interface.
<alkisg> rallias: try with plain kvm at first, e.g. kvm -m 512 -cdrom /path/to/ubuntu.iso -boot d
<rallias> Could not initialize SDL(No available video device) - exiting
<rallias> (the kvm host is headless)
<cpaelzer> rallias: add -nographics
<cpaelzer> sorry, -s
<cpaelzer> -nographic
<cpaelzer> you might experiment with -curses if you like as alternative "graphical" (but really not graphical) backend for the screen
<ruxu> Hi, I have several filesystems mounted on my linux box, how can I find the command with which they're mounted? 
<ruxu> I'm interested in fact, in an aufs filesystem mounted
<alkisg> ruxu: try `sudo lsblk --fs` or `df -h`
<rallias> ruxu, You can see what mount options were passed in /proc/mounts
<ruxu> I've tried `/proc/self/mountinfo`, `/etc/mtab`, `/proc/mounts` but I only get the mounted aufs layer, not the layers that build up to it
<ruxu> also `df -h`/ `lsblk --fs` don't show that
<SimonFinkel> CIRCUMCISION: THE TORTURE IN HIS BONES https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwCY5BUPTmI
<alkisg> ruxu: yeah sorry I misunderstood the question. What about `ps aux | grep aufs`?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | SimonFinkel
<ubottu> SimonFinkel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SimonFinkel> Torture and mutilation of another human being. Utterly appalling treatment of an infant.﻿
<ruxu> alkisg no, there's nothing running
<SimonFinkel> They're talking vile Hebrew as they sexually mutilate this innocent infant boy.
<SimonFinkel> That's fucking sick.
<lotuspsychje> !ops | SimonFinkel
<ubottu> SimonFinkel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<b3h3m0th> What package should be installed on Ubuntu to get pam_faillock.so ?
<rallias> Meh... might be something specific to that host... going to cheat and install it on my desktop and migrate it.
<cpaelzer> rallias: I tried but can't reproduce with 16.04 or 16.10
<cpaelzer> rallias: if installing elsewhere and migrating is an option then fine
<rallias> Yeah, I hate it, but it's fine...
<cpaelzer> rallias: I found this which might be similar - if you happen to run into it again you could check if you think you hit the same https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1458045
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1458045 in linux (Ubuntu) "KVM and CFS bandwidth control causes kernel crashes (oops)" [High,Expired]
<cpaelzer> has a similar signature, but your png was too short to fully compare
<heraldii> /amsg The baby is in extreme anguish as these Hebrew sadists continue fucking up his penis with zero mercy shown. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwCY5BUPTmI CIRCUMCISION: THE TORTURE IN HIS BONES
<vok`> OMG
<heraldii> Wrong chan.
<vok`> I'll say.
<agent_white> heraldii Needs to find some hobbies.
<vok`> LOL!
<elky> well, better hobbies.
<rallias> cpaelzer, Hrm... I dunno, the stack trace is all different.
<cpaelzer> rallias: I'd have wonderd if the top would have been a null poiner derefernce in the same function
<lotuspsychje> b3h3m0th: can this you in a way? http://www.tecmint.com/use-pam_tally2-to-lock-and-unlock-ssh-failed-login-attempts/
<b3h3m0th> I was using tally2 but I want some features that are in faillock but not in tally2
<lotuspsychje> b3h3m0th: yeah, didnt find much on faillock itself, apt cache doesnt show much neither
<b3h3m0th> how do I go about building it ?
<b3h3m0th> I did find this https://src.fedoraproject.org/cgit/rpms/pam.git/tree/pam-1.2.1-faillock.patch
<cpaelzer> I think on ubuntu usually fail2ban is used instead of pam_faillog - not sure if they are fully feature equivalent
<cpaelzer> I found some references of people missing one being pointed at the other
<b3h3m0th> I want to use the fail_interval feature to be precise
<vok`> CPAN
<b3h3m0th> cpaelzer:  can fail2ban be used as a pam module? I recall using it as a fully fledged service for SSH bruteforce mitigation
<cpaelzer> my memoery matches yours, honestly I don't know if it can go into the pam stack as well
<cpaelzer> b3h3m0th: maybe look at libpam-shield for that?
<cpaelzer> https://github.com/jtniehof/pam_shield
<lotuspsychje> b3h3m0th: this could be interesting also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/openstack-ansible/+bug/1583788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1583788 in openstack-ansible "Security role should use pam_faillock for V-38501 on CentOS" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<b3h3m0th> cpaelzer:  I'm not looking for brute force mitigation now. I was saying that I used fail2ban for that since you mentioned fail2ban
<b3h3m0th> now I'm looking for the lockout window slide
<b3h3m0th> fail_interval
<b3h3m0th> lotuspsychje:  I'm wondering if fail2ban would be an overkill for this just one feature addition
<lotuspsychje> b3h3m0th: fail2ban is never overkill and strongly needed
<b3h3m0th> does it come as a PAM module?
<b3h3m0th> that can be stacked to my current PAM
<lotuspsychje> b3h3m0th: that im not sure of, perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys have more xperience on this
<b3h3m0th> Okay, thanks. I'll check there
<lotuspsychje> b3h3m0th: whats your endgoal exactly? perhaps other alternatives will come if you explain the whole story?
<b3h3m0th> fail_interval=n
<b3h3m0th> The length of the interval during which the consecutive authentication failures must happen for the user account lock out is n seconds. The default is 900 (15 minutes).
<b3h3m0th> that^
<lotuspsychje> b3h3m0th: aka ssh brute force attempts on pam?
<b3h3m0th> Kind of. I currently use pam_tally2 to lock user for X seconds after Y consecutive failed login attempts.
<b3h3m0th> I want to change that to:
<b3h3m0th> Lock user for X seconds after Y consecutive failed login attempts within a time windows of Z seconds.
<b3h3m0th> pam_tally2 does not support the Z
<b3h3m0th> I want a user to be able to try to login (Y-1) times every Z seconds indefinitely without lockout.
<lotuspsychje> b3h3m0th: cant find much on faillock and ubuntu related, but some pages on bruteforce block show pam_abl can this also do what you need?
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett & EriC^^
<cfhowlett> afternoon lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett, EriC^^ b3h3m0th is looking to block bruteforce attempts on pam and needs the fail interval option, you guys know something?
<cfhowlett> over my head completely lotuspsychje.  sorry.
<EriC^^> no idea here
<lotuspsychje> b3h3m0th: perhaps fool around with that pam_abl, fail2ban, firewall and #ubuntu-server
<b3h3m0th> one more thing, I am not just hardening SSH auth, but local auth as well. That rules out the firewall option
<cfhowlett> b3h3m0th, ask #ubuntu-sever??
<b3h3m0th> I've dropped a query there
<b3h3m0th> didn't get anything there
<Pimmel> Hi, i am looking for information on Ubuntu 10.04, but can not find it, which debian-release is "Ubuntu 10.04" based upon ? Looking here was of little help : https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lucid_Lynx/
<cfhowlett> Pimmel, based on whatever debian was current at that time
<Pimmel> cfhowlett: never mind, your answer is of little use, if you do not know, please give opportunity to knowledgeable geeks , please..
<cfhowlett> gratuitous insult aside ... you got it.
<Ent-R-PryZ> ubuntu 10.04 is so old, why not just update
<Pimmel> Ent-R-PryZ: do you represent the spirit of Ubuntu ? PLEASE DO NOT TELL ME WHAT TO DO . why not ? that is not the issue i am asking about ...
<atmosx> Hello, to mount a reiserfs partition, what do I need to do under xenial? I can't find any resources.
<atmosx> is kernel recompilation with ReiserFS4 the only option?
<lotuspsychje> !resierfs | atmosx
<cfhowlett> Pimmel, dial down the attitude please.  as 10.04 is no longer supported, please take this query to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel please.  thank you.
<lotuspsychje> !reiserfs | atmosx
<ubottu> atmosx: reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext4, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<ducasse> Pimmel: ubuntu is not based on a stable debian release, but testing/unstable
<Pimmel> cfhowlett: dial down you attitude..., please...
<atmosx> lotuspsychje: I'm testing a software package performance... I don't have a choice
<atmosx> lotuspsychje: I tested on every ther FS, that's the last one
<Pimmel> ducasse, thats sounds like a good information, do you have any online sources to confirm what you are saying ??
<ducasse> Pimmel: it is mentioned several places on the ubuntu wiki, there's a "ubuntus relationship to debian" article there
<Pimmel> ducasse: thanks.. , i gonna try reading it....
<turista> hello every1, I'm lazy to read the manual now cuz I don't get it but
<sami__> hello all
<turista> how can I use 'cron' to shutdown this computer in around two hours?¿ :-P
 * turista needs to be bathed with knowledge
<cfhowlett> turista, starting with that almost guarantees you get ignored.  suggest you open a terminal and read:       man cron
<turista> I did but
<turista> I don't understand that /etc/cron.dayly
<cfhowlett> dayly?  are you trolling us?
<turista> no!
<cfhowlett> daily
<turista> I open the xterm terminal cuz the letters are more smaller
<turista> also I can't copy stuff from there
<turista> or paste them
<cfhowlett> really.  you can't paste.  unconvinced.
<cfhowlett> !paste | tur
<ubottu> tur: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alkisg> turista: if you want to shut down the pc in 2 hours, open a terminal and run this: sudo -i <enter> sleep 2h && poweroff
<turista> don't tell anyone but the xterm terminal seems to be bugged, sometimes the manual get mixed with whatever I was doing there
<turista> I did type the line but it seems it gots stuck
<alkisg> turista: yes it will stuck for 2 hours and then it will poweroff
<alkisg> turista: no cron needed that way
<alkisg> turista: you can cancel it with Ctrl+C
<turista> but the root is now open :-P anyone could enter, cancel it and use root !
<alkisg> turista: this will not "leave root open": sudo sh -c 'sleep 2h && poweroff'
<turista> I am reading the manual about cron but, it always tell me how it does work :-P and that's confuse me
<alkisg> Yes it's confusing to read how things work when you want to learn how things work
<turista> that makes sense to me; but you know, I was waiting to use -t -f stuff
<ducasse> turista: try 'man 5 crontab' and 'man crontab'
<Whiskey> How do i create a tar file whit data from another path from where it executed and save file on another place from where its executed
<turista> thx by the support, this is the manual file I was looking for !
<gnomethrower> having some issues
<gnomethrower> The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<gnomethrower> even with apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<ducasse> turista: it's mentioned under 'see also' near the bottom of the other cron pages
<turista> I dislike the xterm terminal but I keep using it, dunno why
<gnomethrower> turista: because most terminals for Linux aren't great ;)
<turista> u're pretty wrong :-P
<turista> may its cuz I feel like a beta tester on it, I like bugs though
<gnomethrower> there are some great terminals, don't get me wrong
<gnomethrower> but iterm2 > * :)
<turista> I prefer the gnome terminal cuz I can copy&paste stuff :-P~ but lately I'm using xterm a lot dunno why
<turista> I'm so tired now, have g'day/night!
<work> BABL version too old!
<work> GIMP requires BABL version 0.1.24 or later.
<work> Installed BABL version is 0.1.22.
<work> Somehow you or your software packager managed
<work> to install GIMP with an older BABL version.
<work> Please upgrade to BABL version 0.1.24 or later.
<ducasse> !paste | work
<ubottu> work: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<work> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23999791/plain/
<ducasse> work: are you on zesty?
<work> what is zesty?
<ducasse> work: which ubuntu version are you on?
<work> 16.04
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<ducasse> work: then what have you done to it? gimp should have the libraries it needs, and that is not the babl version in xenial.
<silv3r_m00n> in the commandline, what does %U mean ?
<silv3r_m00n> chromium-browser %U
<Ben66> nothing
<work> ok. and will work on 16.10?
<ducasse> work: did you install gimp and/or babl from a ppa?
<ducasse> work: 16.10 has 0.1.18-1. but gimp in 16.04 should just work.
<gnomethrower> The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<gnomethrower> ^ dist-upgrade won't fix this for me :( what do?
<alkisg> gnomethrower: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade ==> output of those?
<armin> looks loke periodic updates sometimes goes wild: http://base.m2m.pm/unattended.png am i right that i completely am able to disable this by setting APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "0"; in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic ?
<kalu26> anymore ubuntu free cd's?
<ikevin> kalu26, nop
<kalu26> oh i got plenty of cd's kinda free stuff from ubuntu
<gnomethrower> alkisg: https://gist.github.com/Zorlin/9f0022b8013830eeb7c92c4ac05a4173
<qwr> qwr
<alkisg> gnomethrower: and the output of `apt-cache policy linux-image-generic` ?
<j4ckcom> how can i install vmware tools?
<kalu26> just hit press
<kalu26> simple
<j4ckcom> hit? what?
<kalu26> flush potty button
<kalu26> :p
<ducasse> !behelpful | kalu26
<ubottu> kalu26: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<gnomethrower> j4ckcom: apt-get install open-vm-tools
<gnomethrower> j4ckcom: you almost certainly want OpenVM Tools rather than VMware tools
<gnomethrower> which is unsupported on like Ubuntu 14.04 and later
<j4ckcom> open-vm-tools-desktop?
<gnomethrower> j4ckcom: that sounds about right, if this is not a headless box ;)
<j4ckcom> thanks gnomethrower :)
<gnomethrower> alkisg: added to that jist
<gnomethrower> gist8
<gnomethrower> gist*
<gnomethrower> https://gist.github.com/Zorlin/9f0022b8013830eeb7c92c4ac05a4173
<alkisg> gnomethrower: you didn't put any packages on hold, did you? Can you retry with `sudo aptitude dist-upgrade`, and see what blocks the upgrade?
<gnomethrower> alkisg: I unheld one of those packages
<gnomethrower> then realized it was meant to be held (and was on other similar machines) and re-held it
<gnomethrower> not sure if that's the issue..
<j4ckcom> virtual Machine > Install VMware Tools.
<gnomethrower> j4ckcom: No, you don't want to do that
<gnomethrower> j4ckcom: that inserts the VMware Tools CD (really an ISO) into your machine
<gnomethrower> you don't need the VMware tools from that, you need open-vm-tools
<j4ckcom> ok thanks
<j4ckcom> apt-get install open-vm-tools-desktop? gnomethrower ?
<gnomethrower> j4ckcom: correct
<j4ckcom> thanks :)
<gnomethrower> no problem
<gnomethrower> :)
<alkisg> gnomethrower: apt-mark showhold
<gnomethrower> alkisg: https://gist.github.com/Zorlin/9f0022b8013830eeb7c92c4ac05a4173
<alkisg> gnomethrower: well, unhold them, that's the issue... :)
<j4ckcom> how can i update ubuntu? gnomethrower ?
<alkisg> gnomethrower: sudo apt-mark unhold packagename
<gnomethrower> alkisg: i got that... just need to confirm safety ;)
<gnomethrower> alkisg: I have that same output on a clean Ubuntu 14.04 box that I know I haven't touched
<gnomethrower> linux-generic, linux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic all held
<kalu26> anyone good at mathematics here?
<hateball> kalu26: try ##math
<gnomethrower> alkisg: Oh. Huh
<gnomethrower> never mind. our Salt config is set to hold those 3. braindead.'
<msevwork> anyone of you guys use Wireguard?
<hh2010> Hello.  I am running Ubuntu 16 on Amazon AWS EC2.  I have successfully added a secondary IP address, but when I log into it and check ifconfig.co, it returns my primary IP address instead.  Any idea how I can fix this?
<gnomethrower> hh2010: tiny nitpick, do you mean Ubuntu 16.04 or 16.10?
<souravbadami> How do I build phpmyadmin from source on Ubuntu ?
<souravbadami> I don't find any documentation.
<souravbadami> I have an existing phpmyadmin which I installed from the official repository.
<souravbadami> I have the code, I did a "composer update". What is the next step ?
<gnomethrower> alkisg: Okay, just confirmed a brand new U14.04 install has NO HELD PACKAGES
<hh2010> Gnome i am away from my computer right now and am honestly not sure
<gnomethrower> so this is an internal problem I'll have to rectify. Thanks for all the help :)]
<hh2010> I can log in and check if in a few
<hh2010> Well actually im trying to sleep so maybe not lol.  This problem is bugging me though.
<Whiskey> tar cvzf "$directories(backup)/file.tar.gz" -C "$directories(tar)" . <- Give me strange structur https://snag.gy/sxnKjm.jpg how do i fix that?
<hh2010> Any thoughts gnomethrower ?
<ppf_> hh2010: how did you add the address?
<hh2010> First on amazon aws you generate the IP address and its corresponding public IP address
<hh2010> Then in /etc/network/interfaces i added the new up address
<ppf_> can you paste interfaces?
<ppf_> you said you added it "successfully". how did you determine success?
<hh2010> "auto eth0" "iface eth0 inet dhcp" "ip addr add xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/20"
<hh2010> I am away from computer but the lines in interfaces looks like that
<gnomethrower> hh2010: not my field, mate, sorry :)
<gnomethrower> just wanted to get that info so others could help better
<hh2010> By success i just mean i am able to ssh into the secondary public IP
<ppf> hh2010: that's not valid interfaces syntax
<hh2010> The first two lines are direct from Amazon AWS
<hh2010> The third line i am trying to recall from memory but that was the gist of it
<ppf> yes, and it's wrong
<vahe> hi all, https://bpaste.net/show/d7f32a1f2c5f want to formating but it does not work
<bleeepbloop> does anyone here use lets encrypt?
<ppf> we can't really guess what's up like this. when you get back to your computer, paste the interfaces file and we can take a look
<alkisg> (11:24:42 πμ) gnomethrower: alkisg: Okay, just confirmed a brand new U14.04 install has NO HELD PACKAGES ==> of course, that's normal...
<bleeepbloop> idk if this is the propper place to ask but I'm running a couple of lxc containers
<hh2010> The third line is: "ip addr add xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/20 dev eth0"
<bleeepbloop> and one of them is for email, the other is for a web server
<alkisg> vahe: do you see any read errors in `dmesg`?
<ppf> vahe: try gparted instead
<bleeepbloop> and I'm trying to do the lets encrypt validation in the containers, but since they are natted they cant do the validation
<ppf> hh2010: yes, that's not valid interfaces syntax
<hh2010> Ok im logging on
<bleeepbloop> I have port forwarding in the fw to the web server one so I was able to do the validation challenge in that but that leaves the other container
<vahe> alkisg: no
<gnomethrower> alkisg: I was pretty sure that was the case, I just wanted to verify for myself
<bleeepbloop> Im a bit confused on how to go about this...
<vahe> alkisg: I just want to format to install the image for Ubuntu EFI
<bleeepbloop> i was wondering if any of you guys had any ideas
<vahe> ppf: thanks i try
<alkisg> vahe: is this an internal hard disk? is it ssd?
<gnomethrower> alkisg: and so I could discuss it with my boss. just needed to verify
<bleeepbloop> i dont mean to interrupt any of you guys at all
<alkisg> gnomethrower: ok
<vahe> alkisg: normal sandisk :)
<vahe> I can't just format
<alkisg> vahe: sandisk is a company, not a disk model
<alkisg> vahe: what's the output of `sudo parted -l`?
<indraone01> part #Ubuntu
<vahe> alkisg: I know, but I don't know how to determine what it is mmc mabye
<vahe> alkisg: it took me half an hour ago worked, but after installing on a flash drive image, then became not to work
<alkisg> vahe: yes it sounds like a hardware issue, not a software issue... so what's the output of `sudo parted -l`?
<vahe> alkisg: I've done this many times, but now was not working
<vahe> alkisg: it is not possible that would be a hardware error :(
<alkisg> vahe: comments are nice, but pasting what I asked would be better
<hh2010> http://pastebin.com/tLzMDE1i
<hh2010> seems impossible to copy from shell lol… had to type that
<hh2010> i also made some changes to routing table…
<ppf> i expect it's properly indented?
<hh2010> there is no indentation...
<rafaelcenteio> Hi, I'm having no sound on Ubuntu 16.04 after installing new speakers. Here is dmesg output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24000034/
<rafaelcenteio> Thanks in advance.
<ppf> for your own sanity please indent it then :D
<hh2010> indent everything below auto eth0?
<ppf> (it's not required)
<hh2010> ok will do thanks
<ppf> for completeness check man interfaces for some examples
<ppf> now for the contents
<ppf> why do you configure your interface both with dhcp _and_ a static ip?
<ppf> are both IPs in your paste identical?
<hh2010> well
<hh2010> these IPs are both generated from Amazon AWS
<ppf> so "no" to the second question?
<hh2010> and they have “public IPs” associated with them
<hh2010> no they are not identical
<hh2010> sorry
<hh2010> yeah the first one is the primary address
<ppf> okay. and why dhcp ?
<hh2010> the second one is the secondary which is the one im struggling with.  the primary works fine
<hh2010> because it didnt seem to pick up the elastic IP unless i did DHCP
<hh2010> for the primary
<hh2010> and this is how amazon set it up
<hh2010> the amazon settings were simply the first two liens
<hh2010> elastic IP is their word for static IP that will be used for public
<ppf> okay, fair enough
<ppf> do you want to get the first IP from dhcp or statically?
<hh2010> well i guess dhcp
<hh2010> thats how amazon had it
<hh2010> i added the static line on my own
<ppf> alright, then use that, delete the rest
<hh2010> even delete the second ip address?
<ppf> to add the second address, you add another iface line
<hh2010> ok
<ppf> yes
<ppf> another line: iface eth0 inet static
<ppf> to that you add the proper address and gateway
<hh2010> ok...
<hh2010> whats the best way to find the gateway to use?
<ppf> ask your network administrator i guess
<hh2010> ok, wasnt sure if thers a way in linux
<ppf> what the egress router for that subnet is
<hh2010> ah ok
<ppf> how would linux know :)
<hh2010> if a command like “ifconfig” maybe specified the gateway the ip is connected to?
<ppf> how would ifconfig know?
<atmosx> someone had tell ifconfig what to do, stupid thing
<ppf> you can specify a gateway statically, e.g. through interfaces, or dynamically, through dhcp
<hh2010> because when interfaces activates the network interface it has to specify the gateway
<hh2010> right so wouldnt ifconfig or ip have the gateway info that dhcp genreated?
<ppf> yes, but only for the subnet the dhcp ip is on
<hh2010> oh i guess what im saying is
<hh2010> to use the gateway from the first ip
<cristian_c> hi
<ppf> okay, that you can get via `ip route`
<cristian_c> I'd like to make avrcp profile working on my bluetooth headset, I mean: media buttons located on the headset
<cristian_c> I've looked at bluetoothctl info output and avrcp is listed as available for the device
<cristian_c> What methods could I try in order to find the issue?
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<hh2010> yeah i just double checked and these IPs are on the same subnets and gateway
<hh2010> ip route just says “default via xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx dev eth0”
<hh2010> where xxx is my primary private ip
<hh2010> ah no nevermind
<hh2010> xxx is the gateway
<hh2010> does that sound right?
<ppf> yes, that's the default gateway
<hh2010> ok in ip route there are also two lines which i believe were generated by dhcp perhaps
<hh2010> xxx.xxx.xxx.0/20 dev eth 0 proto kernel scope link src [primary private ip]
<hh2010> and xxx.xxx.xxx.0/20 deb eth1 proto kernel scope link src [secondary private ip]
<hh2010> eth0** for the first one
<hh2010> no space
<ppf> wait, that's another interface
<hh2010> oops
<hh2010> that was going to be my next question lol
<hh2010> i wanted to get this first interface figured out first
<ppf> so do you have two interfaces or one?
<hh2010> two
<hh2010> having issues with second one working at all
<ppf> so the second one is supposed to have the second address?
<hh2010> no
<hh2010> theres two more addresses on the second one
<hh2010> each interface has two addresses each
<ppf> okay
<hh2010> in the interfaces for the second ip which is static generated, should i add the address like this: xxx.xx.xx.xxx/20
<hh2010> ‘/20 to signify the subnet
<ppf> yes. like line 3 from your original paste
<hh2010> and for gateway should i add a subnet as well?
<ppf> no
<hh2010> like i am seeing on that second line of the routes table i sent you
<hh2010> ok
<hh2010> ok i have added the second ip to first interface
<hh2010> should i “ip addr flush eth0 && systemctl restart networking.service"?
<ppf> yes
<hh2010_> should prob get off my znc while doing this lol
<hh2010_> yeah it broke when i restarted network
<digital_ghost> hi
<digital_ghost> :-D
<hh2010_> i think it broke because of the second interfact i had generating in there as well
<hh2010_> interface**
<hh2010_> although that one was static
<ppf> broke how?
<anddam> I inserted an usb disk and it was automounted by unity (or whatever the approprite component name is)
<hh2010> cant connect to it
<anddam> I connected a second disk and this wasn't automounted
<anddam> both are listed with their partitions in lsblk's outut
<hh2010> the shell froze immediately
<ppf> well yeah, you disconnected its network, that's to be expected
<hh2010> yeah well i rebooted the instance on amazon and still cant get in
<hh2010> very weird i dont see how anything we did could have done that
<nadio_> what is the best recommended wifi pci-e card for linux currently ?
<ppf> if the interfaces file is broken now the machine can't get its network up
<hh2010> yeah this happened before i can fix it if needed
<hh2010> might just be taking a long time to boot though
<Rembo> hello, i have a folder with multiple .jpeg large files(10-12 mb each pic), i want to resize them about  5-6 mb each, i want to use imagemagic command line, can you help me? thanks
<anddam> how do I override ownership of mounted fs with a manual mount?
<anddam> if possible
<hh2010> yeah ill need to do some stuff to fix the interfaces file
<anddam> Rembo: take one image and do some test for the proper options, then do a shell for loop and repeat those for all images
<hh2010> really weird. not sure why it would break if eth0 was generated with dhcp like it normally does
<hh2010> perhaps something to do with the gateway i specified or the second interface, which i will not activate while trying this
<ppf> could be the default rout
<ppf> e
<hh2010> what about it
<ppf> maybe it goes out via the wrong address
<hh2010> sometimes i see the gateway specified as 10.0.0.1
<hh2010> not sure where i first saw that
<hh2010> but thats what i was using for gateway for a while
<ppf> no you weren't
<ppf> you were using the gateway given to you by your dhcp
<anddam> I've seen gateways using a /8 network
<anddam> so assigning in 10.0.0.0 by default
<anddam> and by "gateways" I mean "I saw one, once"
<hh2010> well by “using” i mean thats what i put in the interfaces
<hh2010> clearly thats not what was being assigned
<ppf> no it wasn't. the dhcp method doesn't take a gateway option; your interfaces file was malformed
<hh2010> for the static addresses
<tcorneli> hi, i'm trying to wake my pc with a wol packet, but it doesn't work. the cause seems to be ubuntu powering the pc completely down, deactivating the nic. where can i modify in what state ubuntu goes to sleep?
<hh2010> ok, so based on what im reading on amazon aws docs, it looks like they automatically route all IP addresses to a gateway through their system
<Smiche> Hello, I have iptables rule: sudo iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<Explorer_> hello, I am new to linux.
<Smiche> any way to save this and have it persist after reboot? also iptables -L or -S don't show the rule
<Explorer_> Is Ubuntu based on Debian testing?
<hh2010> Smiche, use netfilter-persistent save
<k1l> Explorer_: the packages are synced from there, then they get tested and freezed before release
<Jakey3> when i type python foo.py on 16.04 does it run as python 2 or 3?
<Explorer_> ok.  does anybody here know about Sparky Linux?
<hh2010> ppf: i am back in
<ppf> hh2010: good :)
<sly01> Explorer_: Sorry bro
<k1l> Explorer_: we focus on ubuntu in here. for other linux distributions ask in ##linux
<Explorer_> k1l, what percentage of Ubuntu is Debian?
<brunch875_> Jakey3, you can find out with python --version
<brunch875_> it launches 2.7
<Jakey3> ok it's 2.7.12 how do i change it to 3
<Jakey3> or run programs as 3
<brunch875_> Jakey3, python launches python2 for compatibility reasons, most scripts expect python to be python2. So it is a very bad idea to change to 3
<k1l> Explorer_: hard to tell. its the base but there are a lot of changes to it.
<hh2010> ppf: i took out the “gateway” line from the static ip for secondary in interfaces to let it auto assign through amazon
<brunch875_> Jakey3, you can run python3 with python3
<Explorer_> ok.
<k1l> Jakey3: there is python3
<brunch875_> that's the executable python3
<hh2010> ppf: now i am able to ssh into the secondary public IP
<ppf> hh2010: static configurations aren't autoassigned
<hh2010> ppf: which i was able to do before. but when i “curl ifconfig.co” it returns the public ip address of the primary IP, not secondary like it should
<hh2010> ok… then i wonder how it is getting the gateway...
<hh2010> maybe we should assign the second one with dhcp?
<Explorer_> is Ubuntu safe from privacy point of view?
<hh2010> so that amazon can provide the gateway?
<ppf> hh2010: ??
<k1l> Explorer_: yes
<Smiche> hh2010 ty, any way to check what it saved?
<Explorer_> I mean, I have read that it could be containing some spyware.
<brunch875_> Explorer_, that's probably related to sensationalist articles refering to the amazon lens
<hh2010> Smiche: by looking at your iptables :) it saves what u currently have in there
<ppf> hh2010: let's paddle back a bit: what is it that you _actually_ want to do
<brunch875_> It is disabled by default
<Jakey3> i've installed numpy with pip, so it works when using python2
<k1l> Explorer_: that was false information. you dont call your webbrowser spyware because it sends your search requests to the internet
<Explorer_> are the results of my searches online as well as offline directed to Canonical?
<Jakey3> however now i use python3 numpy doesnt work?
<ppf> Jakey3: install it with pip3
<hh2010> ppf: when i am logged into my second ip, when people do a whois on me i dont want my first ip to come up
<Smiche> hh2010: I didn't see my rule in iptables but it was working, that is iptables -L and iptables -S didn't show it, and iptables-save was saving an empty file
<brunch875_> Jakey3, if you apt-get packages, they're normally called python-something
<brunch875_> most have their python3-something counterpart
<hh2010> Smiche: iptables-save doesnt work in ubuntu 16 i dont think
<k1l> Explorer_: look at the system settings: you can set it there if you want recieve online reuslts or not. if you set that to off nothing is send
<Smiche> perhaps nat rules have a different list?
<ppf> hh2010: what does that even mean?
<hh2010> Smiche: thats why i said netfilter-persistent save
<ppf> logging into an ip
<Explorer_> I saw that video on youtube yesterday, in which Richard Stallman expressed his concerns about privacy related issues in Ubuntu.
<Jakey3> pip -V
<Jakey3> pip 9.0.1 from /home/c1/.local/lib/python2.7/site-packages (python 2.7)
<hh2010> ppf: i mean when i ssh into that ip and go onto the internet
<brunch875_> Jakey3, so you can apt-get install python-numpy for python2 and python3-numpy for python3
<Jakey3> pip seems to be directed at python2
<hh2010> ppf: or if i use it as a vpn
<hh2010> ppf: or if i use it for znc
<k1l> Explorer_: yes, richard stallman has a very different point of view: he tells you to steal instead of coding for money. we explained you the facts about the search right now
<ppf> hh2010: those are entirely unrelated things
<brunch875_> Jakey3, there's also pip3
<vinod123[m]1> How
<rowe> How can I get the ISight camera to work on my Macbook 2,1 running 16.04?
<Explorer_> k1l, where exactly in system settings?
<k1l> Explorer_: in the privacy tab
<Explorer_> I am using Lubuntu now.
<ppf> Jakey3: pip is python 2. pip3 is python 3
<Explorer_> ok
<ppf> choose the right one
<k1l> Explorer_: lubuntu doesnt use the unity desktop at all.
<Jakey3> ok
<Explorer_> ok.
<brunch875_> Jakey3, if you're going to be using pip, let me recommend you using a virtualenv
<hh2010> ppf: ok, i understand that connecting to a server through an ip address is different than the server connecting to other applications
<brunch875_> if something breaks while using a virtualenv, you can just delete the folder. If pip breaks something using the system libs... it's a bit messier to fix
<ppf> hh2010: an interface (or, for the sake of argument, let's say "IP address") is connected to a network. which ip address packets are sent out on is decided based on the routing table using the destination address's network
<Jakey3> brunch875_, ok
<Explorer_> k1l, does it mean in Lubuntu I don't need to change any settings to enhance my security?
<hh2010> got it… so perhaps we should look at the routing table then?
<brunch875_> For installing stuff system-wide stuff I recommend using apt-get.
<hh2010> seems like the interface is working fine then
<ppf> if your machine has two addresses on the same network, then it'll always use the first one as a source address. you can rewrite that using the ip filter (iptables).
<brunch875_> apt-get install python3-numpy and the like
<hh2010> ok that is very helpful
<hh2010> how do you think we can do that?
<k1l> Explorer_: so you have not looked at the details but just heard someone saying "spyware" and you dont know what its about at all? no, Lubuntu doesnt use the unity desktop which got the desktop search included
<Explorer_> ok. that's good.
<Explorer_> k1l, thanks a lot.
<hh2010> also, why is “iptables” appropriate here but not “ip route”?
<ppf> hh2010: get familiar with iptables, i guess, and add the rewrite filters
<hh2010> ok
<ppf> because it's not a matter of the route but a matter of the packets you're sending
<hh2010> oh jeez
<hh2010> so id have to do it by port perhaps
<Explorer_> any Indian here who uses Ubuntu?
<ppf> the route just determines the outgoing ipaddress based solely on the destination
<ppf> on the destination _network_
<ppf> iptables can trigger rules by port, yes
<ppf> and there's one route per destination network
<hh2010> so would this route i am intending to create go on the “nat” table?
<ppf> POSTROUTING and PREROUTING chains
<ppf> i guess
<hh2010> right
<ppf> i'm not super familiar with iptables
<hh2010> ok
<hh2010> ive done a little with them
<hh2010> what u are saying makes sense and has been very helpful
<hh2010> thank you!
<madm1ke> I have trouble using two monitors with Displayport 1.2 (daisy chained) with a nvidia K2000 gpu on ubuntu 16.04 (proprietary nvidia-367). The setup works fine with my laptop (intel gpu). But Ubuntu only lists one display although I can see a mirrored image on both of them. Anyone familiar with that kind of stuff?
<hateball> madm1ke: I've seen (old) release notes about similar stuff... Personally I'd use the PPA and install nvidia-378 and see if it is magically fixed
<hateball> the old release notes were for <367 drivers, but also for older chipsets, so
<madm1ke> hateball: hm, worth a shot
<hateball> madm1ke: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-378
<madm1ke> hateball: on it already :)
<hateball> madm1ke: and if that breaks things you can always apt install nvidia-367
<hateball> madm1ke: :)
<madm1ke> hateball: I read that nouveau has initial MST support in linux 4.10 - is there a ppa for that as well by any chance? :)
<hateball> madm1ke: nouveau is in the kernel, the closest you'd get is using a !mainline kernel I guess
<madm1ke> yeah, I meant a ppa for linux-4.10 (rc) :)
<hateball> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Jakey3> up and running with virtual env in python now with pip3
<vmuresan_> Hey! How can I use the zip command to create a zip that its name is the current date? eg: 02.15.2017.zip
<Psychonaut> madm1ke, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.10-rc8/
<hateball> vmuresan_: zip $(date +FORMAT).zip /dir/to/zip
<hateball> vmuresan_: you'll need to read the manpage for date to get your desired format, I dont know the syntax offhand
<k1l> madm1ke: keep in mind that those mainline kernels are missing most ubuntu patches and cant be supported in here. and they dont update automatically
<hateball> vmuresan_: in your case it'd be date +%m.%d.%Y
<vmuresan_> I'll try it right now
<vmuresan_> hateball, it works!
<vmuresan_> thanks!
<max3> this is a line from a bash script. args are store in opt. what does `$setup configure --user -f ${opt[p]+-}devel` do if p is passed in as an arg?
<vmuresan_> thanks!
<yeeve> I have an apache issue where if I setup a default vhost for _default_:443 it breaks the other already-configured SSL vhosts. seems like a bug, anyone had similar?
<osc_khoj> Hi, I met system crash, and gather the kdump..I think it's the bug, ..how can I do?
<Guest137> hi, i´m new to linux. i need to know how to configure lirc to react on my rc6 remote. inside kodi everything works, but outside nothing happens. i like to map a programstart to a button and volume buttons.
<osc_khoj> "Kernel panic - not syncing: NMI: Not continuing" --it's the first sentence to enter the crash...
<WolfGirl> Hi guys, looking to get minecraft working here but the launcher is throwing up crazy messages about a java ssl exceptions. i've googled the hell out of it for hours no to no avail. can anyone help? ; o )
<WolfGirl> Message me if you can, thanks
<WolfGirl> why's nobody talking?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<osc_khoj> My system is crashed ,and how can I upload to ubuntu community.?
<WolfGirl_BSX> Hi guys, looking to get minecraft working here but the launcher is throwing up crazy messages about a java ssl exceptions. i've googled the hell out of it for hours no to no avail. can anyone help? ; o )
<WolfGirl_BSX> I'm using OpenJRE 8 runtime if it helps, but I've also tried Oracle's
<WolfGirl_BSX> It's driving me crazy x
<k1l> WolfGirl_BSX: if you wait for someone to ask for more details, that might not happen. so show the specific errormessages in pastebins and name the exact OS and issue in here with linking to those pastebins.
<WolfGirl_BSX> Oh okay, thanks, its the first time ive used this channel. didnt think people would want spammy messages
<WolfGirl_BSX> okay two seconds.
<k1l> WolfGirl_BSX: not spammy messages, but we dont want to waist the first hour to just gather the information to see if one could help or not :)
<WolfGirl_BSX> yeah i see, thanks, i get you. im just trying to get past the captcha, isnt working
<Jiri_> I am stuck to 800x600 video resolution in Ubuntu 14.04, I have tried many things from forums, but nothing helped. randr outputs maximum resolution as 800x600
<k1l> WolfGirl_BSX: you can use paste.ubuntu.com
<WolfGirl_BSX> oh its okay, ive done it now
<brunch875_> Jiri_, was resolution any better in the live image?
<brunch875_> I mean, through the installer
<Jiri_> How can I change the default resolution to 1366x768?
<Jiri_> In the instalation the resolution was the same.
<Jiri_> What is "the live image"?
<k1l> Jiri_: that sounds like wrong video driver or some adapter involved. or the card is that old and not supported anymore (like SIS cards)
<WolfGirl_BSX> Hey guys, need help running minecraft. Currenctly running Lubuntu 16.10 x64 (latest) with OpenJRE 8. wondering if anyone would message for help? error in question here, thank you http://pastebin.com/Bg2Vu3gQ
<osc_khoj> I met the system panic  about Kernel panic - not syncing: NMI: Not continuing http://paste.ubuntu.com/24000622/
<mdzn> hey, i'm having problems with python3.6 in ubuntu yakkety
<mdzn> python3.5 is okay, self-compiled 3.6 is okay as well
<BluesKaj> Jiri_:  resolution during the install was the same as what?
<Jiri_> I have installed exactly same Ubuntu version for 2 years ago and could use higher resolutions.
<mdzn> but 3.6 in yakkety is beta version, when python 3.6 is stable already
<mdzn> more specifically: i can't use mypy
<mdzn> https://hastebin.com/monenevoxo.sql
<mdzn> cpython isn't able to determine MRO
<Jiri_> The resolution during the install was 800x600.
<mdzn> should i report it to ubuntu bug tracker?
<akin> hello
<k1l> WolfGirl_BSX: you need the oracle java to run minecraft
<osc_khoj> WolfGirl_BSX: I think you have some trouble in internet line...I can download it...
<WolfGirl_BSX> yes, i have tried the oracle jre also
<k1l> WolfGirl_BSX: but wait
<WolfGirl_BSX> they both produce the same
<k1l> WolfGirl_BSX: try a "sudo update-ca-certificates -f"
<Jiri_> Is there any solution to get higher resolution than 800x600?
<BluesKaj> Jiri_:  run, sudo ubuntu-drivers list , in the terminal and choose the correct driver, not sure about unity/gnome whether a recommended driver is listed there
<WolfGirl_BSX> OMG K1L
<k1l> Jiri_: what video card is it? are adapters involved? what happend before it didnt work anymore? what ubuntu is it exactly? what kernel?
<WolfGirl_BSX> LITERALLY THAT ONE COMMAND
<osc_khoj> Is there anyone to help analyzing the kdump?
<WolfGirl_BSX> i could kiss you. ive been at this for 2 and a half hours
<Jiri_> AMD
<WolfGirl_BSX> it works:D
<osc_khoj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24000622/
<WolfGirl_BSX> my niece is gonna be so happy, thanks : )
<k1l> WolfGirl_BSX: ok, have fun
<Jiri_> Its a laptop, HP Pavilion
<WolfGirl_BSX> thanks again xx
<osc_khoj> If I want to ask the kdump analysis, how can I do that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24000622/
<Jiri_> The command "sudo ubuntu-drivers list" gave this output: fglrx and fglrx-updates
<k1l> k1l> Jiri_: what video card is it? are adapters involved? what happend before it didnt work anymore? what ubuntu is it exactly? what kernel?
<EriC^^> Jiri_: what does "xrandr -q" show ?
<Jiri_> The video card (AMD) is inside the laptop. I reinstalled the operating system Ubuntu 14.04 and after that I could not cooze any other resolution than 800x600. I do not know what kernel it is.
<k1l> Jiri_: uname -a tells you the kernel
<Jiri_> here is output from uname -a: HP-Pavilion-17-Notebook-PC 3.13.0-108-generic #155-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 11 16:58:52 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<anddam> Jiri_: so 3.13.0
<Jiri_> Yes
<anddam> Jiri_: read EriC^^ 's question
<DexterF> hi
<anddam> Jiri_: also use just -r in order to check kernel from uname
<anddam> Jiri_: I usually just do -rms
<DexterF> if I wanted to create a live usb hdd that boots on efi and legacy systems alike, what are my options? there was a live-builder once but discontinued since 2014
<EriC^^> !customiso
<EriC^^> !customlivecd
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<EriC^^> DexterF: ^
<DexterF> EriC^^, thanks
<Jiri_> -rms gave this output: could not find command
<EriC^^> Jiri_: try "xrandr -q | nc termbin.com 9999" paste the link it gives you here
<EriC^^> Jiri_: also "lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> Jiri_: and what video card is it? please run "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the link here
<anddam> Jiri_: I obviously meant -rms as short options to uname
<k1l> EriC^^: :)
<EriC^^> :)
<Jiri_> Answer no 1 to EriC^^ is xrandr -q gave this output: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minimum 800 x 600, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600 default connected primary 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm    800x600        75.0* 7
<hateball> Sounds like a matter of either missing fglrx or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Desktop-1 , no?
<prodeo12> xrandr ??/
<k1l> hateball: if he wants to use fglrx he cant change the hwe staack because 16.04 doesnt support fglrx anymre
<Jiri_> xrandr -q | nc termbin.com 9999 gave this output: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default http://termbin.com/q7u677
<hateball> k1l: yea, thats what I meant by "either", perhaps poor grammar confused that
<hateball> I dont use AMD myself so I don't know which is preferable on 14.04
<anddam> why 14.04?
<prodeo12> xrandr -q
<anddam> I mean considering 16.04 is LTS
<prodeo12> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<prodeo12> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1280 x 1024
<prodeo12> default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<prodeo12>    1280x1024       0.0
<prodeo12>    1024x768        0.0*
<k1l> for 14.04 flgrx should be fine, if amd is still supporting that card
<anddam> k1l: ah just read your answer about  14.04
<Jiri_> lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999 gave this output: http://termbin.com/wt2i7
<EriC^^> (link is without the 7 at the end)
<EriC^^> Jiri_: try "dpkg -l | egrep "radeon|fglrx" | nc termbin.com 9999
<Jiri_> Yes, you are right EriC^^, sorry.
<EriC^^> Jiri_: dpkg -l | egrep "radeon|fglrx" | nc termbin.com 9999
<Jiri_> here is the output: http://termbin.com/ouyd
<EriC^^> Jiri_: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<xc_> hi, my ubuntu 16.04 machine does not recognise my iOS 10.2 iPhone anymore, what can I do to fix this?
<Jiri_> EriC^^ the output is: http://termbin.com/9s4i
<chronicles> hi
<EriC^^> Jiri_: how about trying a newer kernel from 16.04?
<Jiri_> Yes! Which are the steps for this update?
<EriC^^> Jiri_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Ubuntu_14.04_LTS_-_Trusty_Tahr
<Jiri_> EriC^^ thanks for the link! The reason, why I did not install Ubuntu 16.04 is that my wireles modem did not work there. Are there good chances to get my wireles broadband to work after updating the kernel?
<soee> is it normal that ssh cnnections uses cpus whole 1 core ?
<EriC^^> Jiri_: which modem is it?
<Jiri_> USB modem with Mobile Partner software
<anddam> while connecting this 2-bay SATA USB3 box with a 1TB drive in it I get a lot of https://gist.github.com/anddam/f28ad01221faa17a29a5e55ae748115e
<anddam> is the disk faulty?
<Chrismeister> Yesterday, all Windows frooze in my Ubuntu 16.10 installation. Not Unity menu and leftside icons - only ALL windows (they could not be moved or clicked in). Has anyone experienced this before and is this a known bug?
<Chrismeister> I just restarted my computer and everything has worked since
<z1haze_work> what is the proper permissions stuff for web server folders? is the folder like mysite.com supposed to be owned by the root and the contents owned by the webserver, or is the folder itself supposed to be owned by the webserver?
<anddam> Zialus: I'd go with webserver
<anddam> for no particular reason
<EriC^^> Jiri_: did you try the software from software-center?
<EriC^^> Jiri_: modem-manager-gui
<Jiri_> EriC^^ I have made all available updates. Any specific software you recommend me?
<akinode> Hey, I can't seem to get shared clipboard working on virtualbox, I've been trying to resolve this issue for the last 30 minutes but nothing seems to be working. Can anyone help me?
<Jiri_> EriC^^ I typed modem-manager-gui in Terminal and it seems not to be installed. I will try to find it and install.
<ivan__> xz
<Jiri_> EriC^^ I am sorry, as a beginner I do not know how to install modem-manager-gui Would you please help me?
<ivan__> hello
<hateball> Jiri_: sudo apt install modem-manager-gui
<Southern_Gentlem> akinode, do you have the vbox tools installed in the guest
<Southern_Gentlem> and do you have the extended tools installed on the host
<akinode> isn't it enough to select bidirectional in the box where it says shared clipboard?
<GreySunshine> Hello! I want python to check for imports in site-packages by default. How do I do this? I saw this (https://stackoverflow.com/questions/122327/how-do-i-find-the-location-of-my-python-site-packages-directory). But this way I have to modify the sys.path, is there a better way to do it?
<Jiri_> Many thank hateboll for the command. Now M1odem Manager is installed and tells: huawei E3276 Version:21.436.03.00.56 Port:ttyUSB1 Type:GSM
<Jiri_> EriC^^ what do you think? Should I update the kernel with this modem version?
<Jiri_> huawei E3276 Version:21.436.03.00.56 Port:ttyUSB1 Type:GSM
<EriC^^> Jiri_: yeah give it a shot
<EriC^^> Jiri_: you can always uninstall the packages and install the old ones back if it doesn't work out
<Jiri_> EriC^^ is there any simple way to undo this update?
<Jiri_> OK
<EriC^^> they're saved in /var/log/apt/term.log , it'll say exactly what it did to update there
<ploy> hey sorry if this is a bit off topic, but at least one of you guys is close to a gnu/linux machine. could someone give me the output of: awk '/^\//{lsblk = "lsblk -rno UUID "$1; lsblk | getline uuid; close(lsblk); print uuid, $0}' /proc/mounts
<himcesjf> How to digitally sign a PDF or a word document in Ubuntu?
<Jiri_> EriC^^ should I now type in terminal this line?    sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial
<EriC^^> Jiri_: yes
<EriC^^> ploy: http://termbin.com/qd2g
<akinode> <Southern_Gentlem>
<ploy> awesome thanks
<akinode> Southern_Gentlem is there anything else I should try? I simply downloaded and installed virtualbox
<akinode> Southern_Gentlem What else do I need to install on my main and guest machine?
<Jiri_> EriC^^ the command generated some error messages, half swedish half english. The screen resolution is still stuck to 800x600.
<seigen99> おは
<hateball> Jiri_: you'd need a reboot to use the new kernel anyhow
<seigen99> ouch
<seigen99> I mistake
<Jiri_> OK, thanks hateball!
<hateball> Jiri_: pastebin the command + error so we can see
<Jiri_> Here is the complet image from terminal (sorry for swedish language in error messages): eva@eva-HP-Pavilion-17-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial Läser paketlistor... Färdig Bygger beroendeträd          Läser tillståndsinformation... 
<MkllTech_> Hello!
<EriC^^> Jiri_: try LANG=C
<Jiri_> Translation: Some packages could not be installed.
<EriC^^> then runt he command
<EriC^^> Oh ok
<Jiri_> I typed LANG=C but the output from updating did not change.
<Pici> Jiri_: you need to prefix your command with that, i.e.: LANG=C sudo apt-get ...
<Jiri_> OK, thank you Pici
<Jiri_> Should I type the command for updating kernel once again LANG1=C in front of it?
<Jiri_> EriC^^ here is the english output from the kernel update: eva@eva-HP-Pavilion-17-Notebook-PC:~$ LANG=C sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial [sudo] password for eva:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information...
<EriC^^> Jiri_: nothing else?
<Jiri_> eva@eva-HP-Pavilion-17-Notebook-PC:~$ LANG=C sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial [sudo] password for eva:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean 
<Pici> perhaps a pastebin would be best for this
<EriC^^> Jiri_: add "| nc termbin.com 9999" to the command
<Jiri_> EriC^^ OK, I will add it to the end of the command.
<yos_sarian> hi?
<Jiri_> EriC^^ here is the result: LANG=C sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial | nc termbin.com 9999 E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. http://termbin.com/b99n
<Guest24352> hi, i am using Ubuntu 14.04. My dell laptop with 4GB RAM freezes suddenly. all i wasusing was chromium with a bunch of tabs and terminal. need help, why does it keep freezing?
<EriC^^> Jiri_: try "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | nc termbin.com 9999"
<johnhamelink> Hey folks, I've recently upgraded our CI server from ubuntu trusty to xenial, but I'm struggling with some weird insserv errors when I attempt to run apt-get upgrade:
<Jiri_> EriC^^ http://termbin.com/35er
<johnhamelink> http://termbin.com/v388
<EriC^^> Jiri_: "dpkg -l | grep xenial | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Jiri_> EriC^^ output: Use netcat.
<EriC^^> Jiri_: try again, it does that sometimes
<Jiri_> EriC^^ I have now tired 4 times. Still the same output: Use netcat.
<EriC^^> Jiri_: ok, try sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<k1l> use netcat means "no output"
<EriC^^> then dpkg -l | grep xenial | pastebinit
<Jiri_> EriC^^ here is the output: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following NEW packages will be installed:   pastebinit 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 629 not upgraded. Need to get 14.9 kB of archives. After this operation, 168 kB of additional disk space will be used. Get:1 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main pastebinit all 1.4-3 [14.9 kB] Fetch
<hateball> Jiri_: you'll probably want to run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<hateball> Jiri_: to make sure repos are up-to-date
<EriC^^> i have 16.04 and libgles2-mesa is installed, and it mentions it as a conflict for Jiri_ ...
<Jiri_> EriC^^ dpkg -l | grep xenial | pastebinit gave this error message: You try to send an empty document.
<EriC^^> Jiri_: ok, try hateball 's command
<EriC^^> this is odd, "apt-cache search <something>" is hanging for me, is it just me?
<Jiri_> hateboll and EriC^^ should I run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" now?
<hateball> EriC^^: Perhaps not, but it works fine for me at any rate
<hateball> Jiri_: yes
<riccardo_> Hello
<EriC^^> i'll try restarting
<riccardo_> I'm having this problem
<hateball> Jiri_: and if there are updates pending, you will asked to sa Ja/Nej to apply them
<riccardo_> sudo rm -R /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<EriC^^> brb
<riccardo_> wait
<riccardo_> http://pastebin.com/RuU43Ess
<riccardo_> I'm having this problem
<riccardo_> Hash Mismatch
<riccardo_> What am I supposed to do?
<hateball> riccardo_: try a different mirror
<k1l> its the intel "driver" repo again?
<EriC^^> riccardo_: did you run "sudo apt-get update" first?
<CrazySane> Good morning all.
<EriC^^> Jiri_: i'll brb, restarting
<riccardo_> hateball: I did it
<riccardo_> @k1l Yes
<Jiri_> EriC^^ the command is still going on, 9% finished.
<arya__> hi, i am using Ubuntu 14.04. My dell laptop with 4GB RAM freezes suddenly. all i was using was chromium with a bunch of tabs and the terminal. need help, why does it keep freezing?
<ikevin> arya__, does it fully freeze or you can ctrl+f1?
<CrazySane> ikevin: did you mean CTRL+ALT+F1?
<ikevin> CrazySane, yep, i've made a mistake :x
<CrazySane> ikevin: teamwork!
<arya__> ikevin: CrazySane: that works sometimes. how ever i prefer to restart the laptop by long pressing the power button
<ikevin> if ctrl+alt+f1 is working, login and see in dmesg if you have some errors
<CrazySane> arya__: ikevin asked because if it lets you get to tty1, then it's just xserver that's locking up. If you can't get to tty1 then you have larger problems.
<CrazySane> arya__: if you can get to a console, login and type   dmesg | tail    and see if you have any errors printing out.
<arya__> okay
<CrazySane> arya__: tail will give you only the last 10 lines, so if you don't see one, we may have to go back further.
<arya__> CrazySane: okay
<DArqueBishop> CrazySane: not if you use the -n parameter to specify how many lines are output initially.
<CrazySane> DArqueBishop: Truth. That's where I was going if the default 10 lines didn't cut it.
<ppf> maybe throw in a free -h first
<arya__> CrazySane: http://pastebin.com/NjVmJAzs
<CrazySane> arya__: It wouldn't tell us anything helpful unless you just had a lockup, and pasted that from a terminal (which wouldn't happen) so I assume you just did it on a functioning system.
<CrazySane> arya__: To do it from a working system, I'll need someone with more internal knowledge to step in and help root out the right log.
<arya__> CrazySane: the laptop froze, i restarted it and pasted the results of the command you told
<arya__> CrazySane: would that not work?
<helo> is upgrading directly from 14.04 to 16.04 supported?
<CrazySane> arya__: No. Because the dmesg is filled up again by the subsequent boot.
<arya__> CrazySane: oh, okay!
<Pici> helo: yes!
<CrazySane> helo: I beleive so. Yes.
<helo> i don't see it listed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes?_ga=1.171388320.1842402172.1486054956
<arya__> CrazySane: can nothing be done now?
<ppf> arya__: no
<CrazySane> arya__: Likely their is, but I'm not knowledgeable enough to know exactly which log to inspect to root out the issue.
<k1l> helo: , yes it is
<helo> thanks :)
<ppf> you can check old dmesg logs in /var/log/dmesg
<arya__> CrazySane: ppf okay. thank you for the help
<k1l> helo: that page is a bit outdated
<ppf> arya__: there's a small chance there's still something there
<CrazySane> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<CrazySane> Ugh. ubottu knows everything.
<compdoc> makes us look bad
<arya__> ubottu: if the buffer is ring (circular), that could overwrite the error logs, right? if not, how to retrive those?
<MannyLNJ> [Question] Why can I connect to mobile hotspot on my Android phone but not the mobile hotspot on my iPhone 7 from my ideapad with Ubuntu?
<LittleJohn> Now i got a really big problem, I can't install or even test Ubuntu 16.04LTS on my pc (ERST: Can not request [mem 0x9d43f03f-0x9d44103e] for ERST.) Is the first problem, I really hope someone can help me,
<LittleJohn> Forgot to say that this message comes when i try to test ubuntu
<LittleJohn> (Ive tried everything, Been trying to fix this for about 4-5 years now on my own...)
<CrazySane> LittleJohn: Does this help you: https://forum.proxmox.com/threads/erst-can-not-request-iomem-region-dell-1950-20-gig-mem.10413/#post-61040
<niceguy> so, any friendly people here?
<LittleJohn> I shull tet it, thou i must search on how to bring the console foward first..
<RGamma> quit
<CrazySane> LittleJohn: Looks like turning off erst is the only answer I can find.
<k1l> niceguy: this is the ubuntu technical support. you know that, you have been here before :)
<LittleJohn> hmm, ehm it says that it updates grub, I do not think my pc even has grub, it has windows so
<LittleJohn> i can post more errors from this
<LittleJohn> i got many
<CrazySane> LittleJohn: Are you booting a live CD?
<LittleJohn> next one is [sdc] No caching mode page found
<LittleJohn> i am boting the 1,4 gb iso files ubuntu 16.04LTS (test mode)
<niceguy> k1l: Yup buddy. thx. I didn't know that anyone would remember me. But you did. *wipes tears and feels special.
<LittleJohn> thrue usb
<LittleJohn> sory for my bad spelling :/
<CrazySane> When the grub loader comes up, press escape to cancel auto-boot, and then press 'e' to edit the boot options and add the aforementioned arguement.
<CrazySane> LittleJohn: Here's more info about how to change boot options in GRUB at boot:
<CrazySane> https://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html
<niceguy> So here's the thing. I was thinking about doing that PHC kernel thing to my ubuntu. And I need an advice about that. k1l
<MannyLNJ> Where else can I go for help with this issue --->[Question] Why can I connect to mobile hotspot on my Android phone but not the mobile hotspot on my iPhone 7 from my ideapad with Ubuntu?
<LittleJohn> i have teted turning of fast mod alreaddy
<LittleJohn> tested*
<k1l> niceguy: i dont know what "that PHC kernel thing" is. but if you ask a specific question i guess someone in here might help you if its ubuntu relatec
<niceguy> k1l: I was referring to this: http://www.linux-phc.org
<niceguy> k1l: just wanted to make sure it was safe and compatible with Xenial.
<himcesjf> How to digitally sign a PDF or a word document in Ubuntu?
<k1l> niceguy: i dont know if its compatible with ubuntu kernels. i think you have to ask the phc guys about how safe it is and if it works with standard ubuntu kernels
<OerHeks> niceguy, CPUFreq could do that
<CrazySane> himcesjf: this looks useful: https://askubuntu.com/questions/147379/how-do-i-digitally-sign-a-pdf
<OerHeks> !info cpufrequtils
<ubottu> cpufrequtils (source: cpufrequtils): utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 008-1 (yakkety), package size 37 kB, installed size 227 kB
<k1l> niceguy: that page looks very outdated to be honest
<OerHeks> niceguy, and a tread on the forum > https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330427
<LittleJohn> CrazySane I only see In OS useage on that page (I do not even come in on the OS)
<niceguy> OerHeks: thanks buddyx *thumbs up.
<mustmodify> So my ubuntu machine normally lives at 192.168.1.25. I just restarted it because it said patches blah blah restart required. Now it's at ...3. Can I get it to request .25 from my router? Or do I have to go into the router and set up a static IP?
<CrazySane> LittleJohn: The top part of that second link I sent you tells you how to edit the boot options pre-boot.
<u0_a78> Heihei
<Mindbubble> Hey
<u0_a78> Im typing on my note4 through termux
<LittleJohn> CrazySane The top one says "Time to check out Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)" and the pictures shows a update is goin on
<u0_a78> this is awesome
<CrazySane> LittleJohn: Standby
<LittleJohn> ok
<himcesjf> CrazySane: It looks useful but it isn't. None of the options there worked which is why I am asking here after using Goolge
<CrazySane> LittleJohn: Try this: https://pastebin.com/5WU9ELVE
<tckf> has anyone here been able to install i3 gaps onto ubuntu
<ducasse> tckf: just install the i3 build dependencies and build it from source
<LittleJohn> CrazySane I cant try that one, the first thing it said is to trigger E when the 3 sec count down comes, I do not even get a count down and it mentions a kernel, I do not have a kernel its DOS and no kernel
<KM4QKW> u0_a78 i recognize the nick from Termux :)
<KM4QKW> did screen ever work on Termux?
<KM4QKW> well men I have a serious question this morning
<compdoc> dont us women get to answer?
<KM4QKW> Will the Next Ubuntu be called Zebra? Asking for a friend
<mustmodify> wow, ok. So I set up an address reservation for 192.168.1.25, released and renewed my IP, and now it's 192.168.1.17
<k1l> KM4QKW: no, it will be zesty
<LittleJohn> CrazySane I did a picture of the error screen, is it alowed to upload the pic and then give you the link here ?
<k1l> !17.04 | KM4QKW
<ubottu> KM4QKW: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<mustmodify> So now I'm all confused.
<KM4QKW> Zesty Zebra wouldve been too cliche
<compdoc> mustmodify, you defined the mac address is the reservation? you sure .1.25 is not in use?
<compdoc> *in the
<CrazySane> LittleJohn: you can drop it on imgur
<CrazySane> LittleJohn: I have to AFK for a few. Real job calls. :)
<LittleJohn> CrazySane imgur.com/a/zknoc
<k1l> LittleJohn: optical drive in that machine?
<BadCodSmell> Ubuntu keeps saying problem detected, how can I have it show me the problem rather than say report problem?
<k1l> LittleJohn: looks like that is a known issue for some (crappy) mainboards when there is an optical drive (cd-dvd) on the sata ports. try to change the sata ports or remove the optical drive at all
<OerHeks> BadCodSmell, there is a button 'details'
<BadCodSmell> no there isnt
<BadCodSmell> It's "Cancel" | "Report Problem"
<OerHeks> Normally there should be ...
<k1l> <k1l> LittleJohn: looks like that is a known issue for some (crappy) mainboards when there is an optical drive (cd-dvd) on the sata ports. try to change the sata ports or remove the optical drive at all
<EriC^> BadCodSmell: try report problem
<EriC^> then see if you get any details or something
<BadCodSmell> But I don't want to report problem
<LittleJohn_> Sorry CrazySane , my wifi died (i accedently pulled the wifi turn off thingy)
<BadCodSmell> It might release private information
<OerHeks> BadCodSmell, no it does not. but hit cancel if you don't want to.
<BadCodSmell> OerHeks: You can't know that.
<OerHeks> BadCodSmell, then don't go on the internet. this is so FUD
<LittleJohn_> CrazySane do you see anything in the picture that is the obvius problem ?
<k1l> LittleJohn_: did you saw my message?
<k1l> LittleJohn_: usually that erst error is not an issue
<LittleJohn_> k1l no sorry i got dc'd
<BadCodSmell> OerHeks there was an article recently about hostile users like you on slashdot.
<k1l> scroll up
<sallu> Hi everyOne
<MannyLNJ> Hi Sallu
<LittleJohn_> k1l Oh i wil try it, Optical dive is the DVD right ?
<sallu> There was a command to reduce boot time window
<sallu> what is the command
<k1l> LittleJohn_: yes
<sallu> i have now 4 seconds now, i want to make it 2 seconds . it was 10 seconds when i installed ubuntu first time, but i forgot the command
<sallu> hi MannyLNJ
<k1l> sallu: its in the /etc/defaults/grub file
<sallu> k1l, yeah but its easy if you simply execute the command without manually gedit the file
<koleygr> sallu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/43020/decrease-grub-timeout
<sallu> koleygr, checking
<LittleJohn_> YEY ! k1l thanks alot i think that solved it :D thou il stay here a little bit more, feels like its gonna go crappy anyways
<k1l> sallu: you need to edit that file since otherwise it will be overwritten by kernel updates again
<ducasse> BadCodSmell: those logs are scrubbed, anything that might possibly be private is only visible to the developers
<sallu> k1l, yeah ok
<ducasse> BadCodSmell: also - reading slashdot in 2017? seriously?
<LittleJohn_> k1l Now where did you found that its a usual problem ? You must have known it urself, ive been searching for mouths for a solution
<CrazySane> thanks for the assistance k1l
<CrazySane> I was afk
<oumlil> hi
<CrazySane> Hi oumlil, do you need help?
<uddane> hello, I need to add HD storage to my 16.04 machine... I was thinking 2TB should be a decent upgrade. Any suggestions on the brand? Usually I get WD Red
<oumlil> yes Crazysane, i want to install whatsapp on ubuntu
<k1l> LittleJohn_: i was wondering about the erst error. but that was not relevant, its more a warning than an error. but the ata issues looked familiar to me from other users in here reporting that.
<Guest91880> hello
<anddam> is it possible to read SMART data from an USB SATA adapter?
<CrazySane> oumlil: I'm not qualified to help you there. Perhaps someone else will be able to.
<anddam> oumlil: define "install whatsapp"
<LittleJohn_> k1l okey, well so far so good, im at Country sellect now...
<k1l> anddam: if the controller on the other end of the usb cable supports that : yes
<CrazySane> anddam: it looks like it's dependent on the USB adapter hardware: https://www.smartmontools.org/wiki/Supported_USB-Devices
<anddam> so given I bought the cheapest I found I figure the answer is "no way"
<anddam> I'll check it out as soon as I finish copying data, thanks
<anddam> also how to chek actual drive speed, hdparm -t?
<anddam> or an actual dd and check the average speed
<CrazySane> anddam: looking through the man page, it looks like #hdparm -tT /dev/sdX   would do it?
<ducasse> anddam: bonnie++ is a good tool to benchmark disk performance
 * CrazySane notes bonnie++
<anddam> CrazySane: well, that's what I said :-)
<anddam> I know hdparm, (also I'd skip the cached reading) but I was asking if that's the proper tool
<anddam> bonnie++, duly noted
<anddam> I just want a rough idea of the speed
<ducasse> anddam: bonnie++ is better if you know what kind of workload you'll have. for rough idea hdparm is ok.
<akinode> Hey, does anyone here know how exactly config.guess works?
<LittleJohn_> I knew it, still cant instal ubuntu
<akinode> How can I execute it?
<LittleJohn_> says now Reboot and select proper Boot device or insert boot media in selected Boot device and press key
<apodio> hey there
<apodio> I am trying to do something totally silly
<apodio> ahaha
<apodio> I do this: cat log3.txt | padsp tee /dev/audio > /dev/null
<apodio> works fine
<apodio> play a file into the sound card
<apodio> but I am trying to do the same
<apodio> with the monitor/graphhical card
<apodio> any ideas?
<apodio> I've been to /dev/dri/*
<admin2_> i need usb ac wifi compatible...?
<CrazySane> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<apodio> ok sorry
<Jiri_> EriC^^ are you still here?
<LittleJohn_> (It said it was completed the installation)
<k1l> LittleJohn_: ? so reboot the machine?
<LittleJohn_> k1l I did thou it came back the message, now i am looking if its the boot order thats the problem
<anddam> akinode: what file is that?
<Gabros93> signori buonasera
<LittleJohn_> Message stil comes, Damn ***** hate this now
<Gabros93> sono riuscito a collegare il mio smartphone ad ubuntu 16.04
<Jiri_> Is there anybody who could help me with getting higher resolution than 800x600 in Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Gabros93> solo che non riesco a vedere le anteprime delle immagini
<anddam> Gabros93: English, please
<Gabros93> sorry
<k1l> !it | Gabros93
<ubottu> Gabros93: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<anddam> Gabros93: there's an Italian channel someplace, if you really need it
<Gabros93> i have to connect my smartphone to ubuntu 16.04
<Jiri_> I have updated kernel to 16.04 but that did not help.
<LittleJohn_> I triggerd F11 now to choice the SSD thou now it came a message in swedish saying Operation system can not start
<Gabros93> i cant's see photos or video
<anddam> Gabros93: and what "connect" means, act as a modem to reach the Internet or browse the phone data?
<Gabros93> anddam, no, "connect" to import my photos and video
<Gabros93> trough usb
<anddam> Gabros93: what OS is running on the phone?
<Jiri_> ioria, do you think you could help me, please?
<Gabros93> anddam, Windows Phone 10
<anddam> never seen one but I figure it's going to use MTD
<anddam> s/MTD/MTP/
<Gabros93> anddam, what i have to do?
<akinode> anddam http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/config.guess.1.html
<akinode> anddam I think it's supposed to give me general information over my system
<akinode> anddam like how many cores my processor has etc
<anddam> akinode: good, so it's a command already, just run it
<anddam> Gabros93: I don't know, I never used a windows phone. I'd search the web for "windows phone ubuntu USB"
<ducasse> akinode: it's just used to guess the architecture a package is built for and the host system, not for general system info
<ioria> Jiri_, what's up ?
<LittleJohn_> This is really weird, when i triggerd F11 this time i got two more options called Ubuntu then some weird charecter, I have booted up the OS now thou i think i must format drive A its none responsive and gives errors
<anddam> in fact is something I've met in autotools "complex" packages
<anddam> ioria: it's "Siri", if you pronounce it "Jiri" the phone won't answer
<ioria> Siri ?
<anddam> ioria: it's a joke like if you were talking to an iphone
<anddam> ioria | Jiri_, what's up ?
<ioria> oh, ok :þ
<anddam> need moar coffee
<ioria> Jiri_, what's your problem ?
<Jiri_> anddam, video card in this laptop does not allow any other resolution except 800x600
<ioria> Jiri_, amd ati card ?
<Jiri_> Yes
<Jiri_> It is HP Pavilion
<ioria> Jiri_,  dpkg -l | fglrx*
<Jiri_> I typed "dpkg -l | fglrx*" in terminal and got message "does not find command"
<ioria> Jiri_,  sorry,   dpkg -l | grep fglrx*
<gimpy2938> just tried to install updates on 16.04; ran out of space in /boot like always; ran `apt autoremove --purge`; now kernel packages are broken and apt cries about an impossible situation...what do?
<Jiri_> thank you ioria, I typed that command in terminal, did not get any otput
<ioria> Jiri_,   sudo lshw -C Video
<Jiri_> ioria, here is the output:   *-display UNCLAIMED             description: VGA compatible controller        product: Mullins [Radeon R2 Graphics]        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]        physical id: 1        bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0        version: 00        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm pciexpress msi vga_controller bus_master cap_list        configuration: latency=0        resources:
<ioria> Jiri_,  can you paste it ? paste.ubuntu.com
<Jiri_> ioria, sorry I do not understand, exactly what to paste and where
<ioria> Jiri_,  you can't paste lines in here; you have to use pastebinit or paste directly on that website (paste.ubuntu.com)
<ioria> Jiri_,   try this     sudo lshw -C Video | pastebinit
<CrazySane> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jiri_> ioria, now I have pasted the output in the link you gave me
<ioria> Jiri_,   ok, so give us the url
<Jiri_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24001596/
<ioria> Jiri_,   very good
<ioria> Jiri_,   yes, your video is broken
<ioria> Jiri_,   what's your kernel ?   unamr -r    (you can paste here)
<Jiri_> ioria, how i that possible? It worked just before the installation!
<CrazySane> ioria: Jiri_: uname -r
<ioria> Jiri_,   please,  uname -r
<Jiri_> 3.13.0-108-generic
<ioria> Jiri_,   cat /etc/issue
<Jiri_> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l
<ioria> Jiri_,   can you run  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade without issues ?
<ioria> Jiri_,   and let me scroll up what you did before
<Jiri_> ioria, shold I type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get" in terminal?
<ioria> yes
<ioria> Jiri_,    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ioria> Jiri_,   'I have updated kernel to 16.04 but that did not help'
<ioria> Jiri_,   you haven't updated !!!
<OerHeks> try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get full-upgrade
<OerHeks> note the 'full'
<ioria> OerHeks, i thik shhe still on trusty
<Jiri_> Oh, sorry! I made an update and rebooted this computer today. But I am a complete beginner.
<ioria> Jiri_,   did you try to install the Hwe stack on trusty ?
<ioria> Jiri_,   with these commands ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Jiri_> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24001621/
<ioria> Jiri_,   your kernel ( 3.13.0-108-generic) is trusty not xenial
<OerHeks> ioria, oh you are right, 3.13.0.108.116 is the latest for trusty
<ioria> yup
<OerHeks> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.108.116 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<ioria> Jiri_,  again      sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jiri_> ioria, I am not sure what I today earlier did, I just followed instructions from EriC^^
<ioria> Jiri_,  again      sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ioria> Jiri_,  btw, i'am not good in Swedish  :-)
<Jiri_> ioria, I am sorry, I typed LANG=C in front of that command, but it did not help.
<ioria> Jiri_,  i see
<Jiri_> ioria, any words or phrases you need to translate to english?
<ioria> Jiri_,  still waiting for this :      sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<yyyyy> has anyone noticed `chromium`, `chrome`, `chrome-beta` and `chrome-unstable` hanging and freezing since updating from 16.04 LTS to 16.10?
<Jiri_> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24001621/
<CrazySane> yyyyy: Nope. My Chrome is trucking along just fine.
<yyyyy> CrazySane: do you have an intel onboard graphics card, or a dedicated one?
<OerHeks> yyyyy, unlikely anyone got 3 versions `chrome`, `chrome-beta` and `chrome-unstable` ..
<ioria> Jiri_,  can you install pastebinit ?   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<CrazySane> yyyyy: dedicated.
<yyyyy> OerHeks: i happen to have all since trying to isolate the issue :/
<OerHeks> yyyyy, what version of chrome do you have probles with?
<OerHeks> c/problems
<Jiri_> ioria here is the output from your last command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24001657/
<yyyyy> OerHeks: all three versions have the same issue. sometimes a tab will spike CPU usage from nowhere, and switching between tabs hangs. on a few select websites even typing hangs, and I have to wait a little before seeing what's being typed.
<ioria> Jiri_,  seems good .... can you trnslate the laste 3 lines ?
<yyyyy> i have intel onboard graphics on an i3-2120, with 16 GB of RAM. since this happens regardless of webpage used, i don't think it's an underpowered CPU issue.
<Nordet> Hello, i have libreoffice 5.3 on ubuntu 16.10 and i don't have menus today, one suggestion ?
<yyyyy> (specially since that's not even such an old rig, just budget)
<OerHeks> yyyyy, did you try to remove the .config/google-chrome folder?
<yyyyy> OerHeks: let me try that!
<jbo_> Hi there -- I'm on 16.10 & am experiencing this annoying behaviour where whenever a usb device on my machine changes (or the machine sleeps&wakes), it sends some kind of command to my printer, causing it to wake up, and move the heads around. Any idea where these kind of triggers live so I can change the behaviour. (printer is an epson using the escpr driver)
<OerHeks> yyyyy, also do that with  .cache/google-chrome
<Jiri_> ioria 1. reading state information 2. calculating upgrading 3. 0 to upgrade 0 to new-install 0 to remove 0 to not to upgrade
<ioria> Jiri_,  ok  sudo apt-get  install pastebinit
<yyyyy> done both
<CrazySane> jbo_: Offhand I'd say that it's not a 'bug' but something that just happens. The computer takes inventory of it's USB assets as needed, and when that happens, it'll likely wake the printer too.
<yyyyy> will try to disable extensions as well and report back. thanks for the tip! :D
<CrazySane> jbo_: it's more of a factor of the printer driver and the printer's firmware than anything else.
<Jiri_> ioria here is the output: LANG=C sudo apt-get  install pastebinit Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done pastebinit is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ioria> Jiri_,  sudo apt-get  dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Jiri_> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24001704/
<ioria> Jiri_,  dpkg -l | grep xenial*  | pastebinit
<Jiri_> ioria, this command tried to send an empty document
<OerHeks> ioria, i just read back, the issue is: how to get a higher resolution than 800x600 in Ubuntu 14.04 ? ?
<ioria> OerHeks, yes, but i read i tried to install the xenial hwe
<ioria> *she
<ioria> Jiri_,    ls /boot | pastebinit
<Jiri_> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24001735/
<ioria> Jiri_,   ok, no xenial traces ....  so we try to install fglrx ...
<ioria> Jiri_,   can you open Additional Drvier form the Dash ?
<ioria> Jiri_,   can you open Additional Driver from the Dash ?
<Jiri_> ioria, sorry no, I did not find Additional Driver i Dash
<OerHeks> type 'driver' and the tool should show up ( dash is the top icon on the left panel, not terminal )
<Jiri_> ioria, I guess that Dash is the upper most left icon
<ioria> Jiri_,   in Dash type  'Additional'   maybe in your language, or open SystemSettings-> Software and  Updates
<Jiri_> ioria, the only thing I found in Dash was "additional: definition"
<ioria> Jiri_,   ubuntu-drivers list  | pastebinit
<Jiri_> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24001782/
<ioria> Jiri_,   you see that 'fglrx' thing
<ioria> ?
<Jiri_> Yes ioria, I see it in the output.
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<ioria> OerHeks, do you trust that command ?
<OerHeks> ioria, sure, sudo ubuntu-drivers list or sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall are ok
<ioria> Jiri_,   paste in here    dmesg | grep Kernel
<ioria> OerHeks, ok, thanx
<Jiri_> ioria here is the output: [    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-108-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=c2b4eefd-64e0-4c5f-a8c2-e135bf4da287 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<ioria> Jiri_,   you're  booting the .signed kernel....
<bumblebee> wow!nice IRC! never thought ubuntu mate would have this out of the box
<ioria> Jiri_,   indulge me; you have 2 kernel  13.03.108  (signed and not signed) ; can you please reboot with the non-signed one ?
<Jiri_> ioria, which are the correct steps to reboot with the non-signed kernel?
<ioria> Jiri_,  from Grub -> Advanced Options > and select   3.13.0.18    (probably the second in the list)  i ask you this because i don't understand why the radeon module it's not loading
<OerHeks> Why bother with this kernel info, just let Jiri_ install fglrx
<Jiri_> ioria I am sorry, I do not know how to open Grub
<ioria> Jiri_,  sudo nano /etc/default/grub    and comment with hash '#' the line GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<ioria> Jiri_,  then save (ctrl+o)  and close (ctrl+x)
<Jiri_> ioria now I have edited by commenting that line, saved and exited Grub
<ioria> Jiri_,  good,  sudo update-grub
<Jiri_> ioria LANG=C sudo update-grub Generating grub configuration file ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-108-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-108-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-32-generic Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration done
<WeiJunLi> help on this error while compiling kernel please. https://bpaste.net/show/b2cc4ddee8b6
<nacc> WeiJunLi: use a kernel channel, please
<ioria> Jiri_,  no multi-lines in here, but ok :    sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<nacc> WeiJunLi: your kernel tree isn't clean to build in.
<nacc> WeiJunLi: it tells you exactly what to do.
<Jiri_> ioria yes, done
<ioria> Jiri_,  no output right ?
<WeiJunLi> nacc: I have done fakeroot debian/rules clean - the command ran succesfully
<nacc> WeiJunLi: then you didn't read the output, it didn't say to run clean.
<ducasse> WeiJunLi: read the errors
<WeiJunLi> make mrproper just cleans everything including debian/rules
<WeiJunLi> and debian/rules is needed for compilation
<Jiri_> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24001981/
<OerHeks> fglrx was not even installed??
<ioria> Jiri_,  so, now when you restart, you'll see the grub screen ; select Advanced Options and pick the 'second'  3.13.0.108 item in the list
<ioria> OerHeks, nope
 * OerHeks facepalms
<WeiJunLi> nacc, ducasse
<ioria> Jiri_,   not recovery, upstart or stuff
<Jiri_> ioria thank you, soon back  :)
<ioria> Jiri_,   not recovery, upstart or stuff
<Jiri_> ioria yes
<ioria> Jiri_,   ok
<Jiri_> ioria by the way, should the grub screen appear by it self or should I pres Esc during the reboot?
<nacc> WeiJunLi: i think you are best off using a better channel, then -- i think there is an ubuntu kernel channel
<ioria> Jiri_,   automatic now
<Jiri_> ioria OK
<anddam> how can I assign a name to an external usb disk so that when it gets mounted it's under this name and not under its UUID in /media/myuser/ ?
<ducasse> anddam: try setting a filesystem label
<Kruppt> e2label /dev/whatever whatever
<anddam> ducasse: how?
<ducasse> anddam: read what Kruppt said if the fs is ext2/3/4
<Jiri_> ioria now I have rebooted the computer with the second line in Advanced Options 3.13.0.108 (recovery mode)
<ioria> Jiri_,   <ioria> Jiri_,   not recovery, upstart or stuff
<ioria> Jiri_,   never mind, reboot normally
<giovannis> hi, I have a problem with GPS in PC after installing ubuntu
<Jiri_> ioria I am sorry, the first line was 3.13.0.108 and the second line was 3.13.0.108 (recovery mode)
<giovannis> It gived me the wrong position
<ioria> Jiri_,  ok, reboot normally
<Jiri_> What should I do now? How can I repair thaT?
<anddam> Kruppt: oh didn't catch it was for me
<ioria> Jiri_,  don't worry, reboot normally
<Jiri_> It was not possible to reboot normally.
<ioria> Jiri_,  sudo reboot
<Jiri_> I have got the grub at the new reboot
<ioria> Jiri_,  press enter
<Jiri_> ioria OK
<ioria> Jiri_,  or wait 10 seconds
<Jiri__> ioria now the computer is rebooted
<ioria> Jiri_,  dmesg | grep Kernel
<Jiri__> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24002078/
<zsoc> Does anyone happen to know an equivalent of systemd-networkd-wait-online.service that I can use? 16.10 server
<ioria> Jiri_,  lspci -k | grep VGA -A2  | pastebinit
<Jiri__> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24002087/
<jbo_> CrazySane: sure -- but I use the same driver in other distros and they don't have the same behaviour -- it's either how the driver is configured, or something in udev(?) which gets triggered
<ioria> Jiri_,   ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ?
<zsoc> oh wait. Okay so I see I do have systemd-networkd-wait-online.service ... but i'm waiting on it as a dependency and it's never happening. Is that somehow based on the network manager i'm using or something?
<WeiJunLi> help on this error while compiling kernel, it says to do 'make mrproper' but that command cleans everything including delete the debian/rules which is needed for compilation, hints? https://bpaste.net/show/b2cc4ddee8b6
<Jiri__> ioria should I type "ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ?" in terminal?
<ioria> Jiri_,   ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jiri__> ioria ls: cannot access /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<ioria>   why it's not loading radeon ?
<ioria> Jiri_,   sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<ducasse> WeiJunLi: we don't support manually building kernels here, you need to ask somewhere else or use the kernel that comes with the system.
<Jiri__> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24002116/
<nacc> ioria: fwiw, there also can be /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d even without an /etc/X11/xorg.conf iirc
<nacc> ioria: not sure if it's relevant here
<ioria> nacc, great .... Jiri__ ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Jiri__> ioria sorry: ls: cannot access /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d: No such file or directory
<ioria> Jiri_,   mmm...   ok, let's try .... sudo apt-get install fglrx
<anddam> I have an ext4 and an HFS+ who got its label straight away
<nacc> !who | anddam: unless you're trying to ask a question, in which case, what is your question?
<ubottu> anddam: unless you're trying to ask a question, in which case, what is your question?: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<anddam> nacc: what?
<nacc> anddam: you just said a sentence rather randomly, without context ... were you trying to tell someone that?
<nacc> anddam: "I have an ext4 and an HFS+ who got its label straight away"
<anddam> nacc: I was keeping on the discussion of like three minutes ago with ducasse and Kruppt
<nacc> anddam: right, so use their nicks!
<nacc> anddam: also 3 minutes is eternity in the support channel.
<ducasse> anddam: not 3 minutes, more like 20 :) do those mount with label instead of uuid?
<Jiri__> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24002155/
<ioria> Jiri_,   looks good,  sudo amdconfig --initial
<Jiri__> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24002180/
<robert45> hi guys, cant seem to install mdadm in Ubuntu 14.04, any idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24002187/
<ioria> Jiri_,   can you paste  ls -a /etc/X11
<WeiJunLi> nobody on kernel channel
<WeiJunLi> someone around that can help me with a kernel compilation issue
<Jiri__> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24002192/
<robert45> hm not sure what happen, works now
<OerHeks> WeiJunLi, i just read back, why do you want to compile the original kernel without any changes?
<ioria> Jiri_,   yes, you had a xorg.conf but was different named ....       ok reboot
<WeiJunLi> OerHeks: it has changes on kernel config, enabling kasan and more..
<WeiJunLi> OerHeks:  https://bpaste.net/show/1b11450f5e8e - 'make mrproper' cleans everything including delete debian/rules which is needed for compilation
<ducasse> WeiJunLi: just wait there for someone to answer you
<Younder> Is there a channel for rasperrian?
<ducasse> !alis | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Jiri_> ioria tousands of THANKS!!!!  :-))
<ioria> Jiri_,   ok, you're lucky girl :þ
<sixsixsix> hi does anyone else have troubles signing in to skype?
<Jiri_> ioria now the resolution is perfect! Yes, both me and Eva (my X-friend) are extremely Happy!  You are an ANGEL!  :)
<ioria> Jiri_,   no proble, you're welcome (both)
<Jiri_> ioria just a last litle thing: How ca I get rid of the grub dialog at the start?
<ashwin31_> I want help regarding fundraising section in djangoproject. I guess my contribution is missing or something.
<ioria> Jiri_,   sudo nano /etc/default/grub and remove the '#' in from of  GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Jiri_> ioria perfect! Thanks a lot!  :)
<ioria> Jiri_,   save, close and sudo update-grub
<OerHeks> ashwin31_, how is that related to ubuntu support?
<ioria> Jiri_,   don't forget sudo update-grub
<OerHeks> ashwin31_, try #django ?
<anddam> ducasse: I'm waiting for a big transfer to complete in case I need to umount the device
<GhostUS> hi
<capsloth> Can someone explain why those udev rules are not working on ubuntu 16.04? http://pastebin.com/xcmeH7m8
<Jiri__> ioria I removed the "#" before GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 in grub and saved it but the grub still appears at the restart
<Jiri__> Excuse me, is there anybody who could help me to remove grub dialog at the start up sequence in Ubuntu 14.04? I removed the "#" before GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 in grub and saved it but the grub still appears at the restart
<pavlos> Jiri__, ioria wrote to sudo update-grub after you made changes
<Jiri__> Thank you pavlos, I was too fast to reboot the computer!  :)
<sau> Hi, my linux box cant ping chat.freenode.net whereas my win box can. Both are behind the same dns + dhcp router
<sau> any ideas?
<WeiJunLi> Walex: are you around
<pavlos> sau, I do not get a ping
<sau> pavlos: you dont on linux? I cant connect to freenode using irssi because of the name resolution problem
<sau> pavlos: I can ping on windows. So whats wrong?
<OerHeks> sau, got networking at all on that box?
<sau> OerHeks: yes
<sau> actually im on that box right now using a webclient to connect.
<fred1807> how do I add this line to fstab?  mount -t overlay -olowerdir=/home/read1:/home/read2 overlay /home/sum
<akik> sau: i can't ping chat.freenode.net either
<pavlos> sau, ping from win resolves to a diff ip than from linux ... strange
<sau> pavlos: please try nslookup freenode.net and nslookup chat.freenode.net
<akik> sau: scratch that, it started replying
<OerHeks> sau ping chat.freenode.net works fine here, what webclient?
<sau> https://kiwiirc.com/client
<pavlos> from win, Pinging chat.freenode.net [38.229.70.22] from ubuntu, PING chat.freenode.net (185.30.166.37)
<OerHeks> sau, kiwiirc is old, use irssi or hexchat?
<sau> OerHeks: irssi has problems with name resolution, kiwiirc does work
<pavlos> sau, now it pings from ubuntu with ip PING chat.freenode.net (164.132.77.237)
<OerHeks> sau, you just proved otherwise..
<sau> pavlos: env LC_ALL=C ping chat.freenode.net -> ping: chat.freenode.net: Temporary failure in name resolution
<sau> OerHeks: please read again
<Younder> hexchat seems to work well
<awatt> hello ppl
<pavlos> sau, http://termbin.com/4k42
<awatt> i just bought dell inspiron 15 7000 serious and i installed linux mint
<Younder> what about it?
<awatt> but after while sound stop working
<awatt> how can i install the driver for its sound card
<awatt> 4.4.0-53-generic
<awatt> that is the kernel
<OerHeks> awatt, we don't support mint, and if it worked, installing a driver is unlogical.
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Younder> awatt, have you tried the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<awatt> ok so what is the room for mint
<pavlos> awatt, #linuxmint-help
<Younder> otherwise http://www.alsa-project.org/~valentyn/Alsa-sound-mini-HOWTO-7.html usually get's me up to speed
<k1l> awatt: its on another irc network. just use the irc programs on mint, they have that set to autojoin that channels
<anddam> ducasse: yep, worked perfectly
<anddam> thanks
<sau> pavlos: i see, good for you. You probably use network-manager via dnsmasq, so 127.0.0.1 works for you. I even tried to turn it off but I dont get better results.
<awatt> this is what i used
<awatt> it came directly here
<Younder> I don't like to flood this channel with spesific questions as soud debugging is complex and it would be distracting.
<k1l> !mint > awatt
<ubottu> awatt, please see my private message
<pavlos> sau, I can use my DNS, dig @10.0.0.1 chat.freenode.net (or nslookup -server 10.0.0.1 chat.freenode.net)
<Younder> Why are you doing that. Let DNS's upsteam handle that.
<teward> Younder: some of us don't trust upstream DNS so we run our own resolvers :P
<tanay> connect #EliteBNC
<raccoon_> hola
<raccoon_> #quit
<igoryonya> hello, After upgrading to Ubuntu 16.04, menus on most of the programs disappeared. Changing 'show window menu' option in 'system parameters' doesn't fix anything. I have to start most of the programs from the command line with envirement variable setting before the command: UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 , in order to show the menu. It then appears  below the handler header of the window.
<igoryonya> How can I fix it?
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm trying to launch fl studio with wine on ubuntu 16.04
<RonaldsMazitis> http://apaste.info/oxk7M
<RonaldsMazitis> this is how the error looks like
<ducasse> !wine | RonaldsMazitis
<ubottu> RonaldsMazitis: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<pavlos> igoryonya, this may help, initctl restart unity-panel-service
<RonaldsMazitis> ducasse there is just nobody on #winehq so I came here
<koleygr> igoryonya: you can try this to fix the problem in next boots: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<ducasse> RonaldsMazitis: there will be, sooner or later. you can also try the appdb
<ducasse> !appdb | RonaldsMazitis
<ubottu> RonaldsMazitis: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<akik> RonaldsMazitis: did you change the windows version wine is using?
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't open winecfg same error
<RonaldsMazitis> akik
<akik> RonaldsMazitis: you have some other problem then, than wine(?)
<RonaldsMazitis> yes, I have problem with unity, icons doesn't manage to stay on same positions since I upgraded os
<RonaldsMazitis> but thats secondary
<igoryonya> pavlos, thanx, it helped for now
<akik> RonaldsMazitis: sorry don
<akik> RonaldsMazitis: sorry don't know what's wrong
<igoryonya> koleygr, thank You, I will read it to fix it permanently
<igoryonya> After upgrade to Ubuntu 16.04, when I open menu (lens) - it doesn't show many installed apps in there. When I type some program, that I know, that exists, it doesn't show up in found apps, below the search.
<igoryonya> How can I fix it?
<OerHeks> igoryonya, check out the top left option > filter results
<Simonious> ls
<Simonious> bah
<igoryonya> OerHeks, even, when in in filters is 'all'
<bobafett> damn vpn
<OerHeks> igoryonya, then i have no clue
<Simonious> I've put ubuntu on the beaglebone and I can't seem to find an unzip utility, help
<Simonious> E: Unable to locate package unzip
<CodeMouse92__> Simonious: did you install it?
<CodeMouse92__> !info unzip | Simonious
<ubottu> Simonious: unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-20ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 152 kB, installed size 542 kB
<Simonious> I tried apt get, that's the E: mesg above
<pavlos> igoryonya, this may help, remove the ~/.cache/unity/ dir, logout, login
<CodeMouse92__> Simonious: Mm. What version of Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Simonious, that beagle is arm .. try #ubuntu-arm ?
<Simonious> beaglebone..
<Simonious> ok
<k1l> !info unzip
<ubottu> unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-20ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 152 kB, installed size 542 kB
<Pici> It should still be available on  armel and armhf
<Simonious> I agree
<Simonious> I don't know how to get it
<k1l> Simonious: what is the output of "lsb_release -sd"?
<Simonious> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<k1l> Pici: armel is not supported by ubuntu since years. but armhf and newer ones.
<Pici> k1l: oops, I mispasted the wrong line. you're right
<k1l> but i guess debian is not shipping it due to no beeing free enough? so if that is an ubuntu or debian matters
<k1l> Simonious: is that a snappy core install?
<Simonious> no
<Simonious> It's this install http://rcn-ee.com/rootfs/2017-01-23/elinux/ubuntu-16.04.1-console-armhf-2017-01-23.tar.xz
<k1l> Simonious: can you run "sudo apt update ; apt policy unzip| nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output url here?
<Simonious> running..
<Simonious> http://termbin.com/dpfc
<Simonious> doing update now
<k1l> Simonious: so, sudo apt install unzip
<Simonious> there we go, I just neglected the update eh?
<k1l> looks like the local repo database was cleaned out.
<Simonious> I should have known better, that was a fresh install
<cfoch-always> hi
<malwar3hun73r> anyone know how to address: "mkdir failed on directory /var/run/samba/msg.lock: Permission denied"
<malwar3hun73r> google has not been any help
<elias_a_> malwar3hun73r: Wrong user?
<teward> wrong user, or Samba is already locked by another process...
<cfoch-always> what may be a reason why my public iip is not loading my site (Ubuntu 16.04 + apache) but it works from local ip
<cfoch-always> ?
<k1l> cfoch-always: router forward settings
<k1l> *port forward
<elias_a_> cfoch-always: Does it work from another computer in your home network?
<malwar3hun73r> elias_a_, maybe - can I add a user to samba group - is that the fix?
<cfoch-always> k1l: elias_a_ my router has firewall disabled
<cfoch-always> elias_a_: yes it works from other computer
<cfoch-always> in the local netweork
<kiscro> Hey there, I boot ubuntu 16.10 from usb disk, some times it crash when open many tabs in Firefox, I didn't have this problem when I used windows.(I have two 2GB DDR3 RAM)
<OerHeks> cfoch-always, did you forward port 80 to your server ip?
<nacc> kiscro: what crashes? Ubuntu or firefox?
<k1l> cfoch-always: its not about firewall. its about the router needs to know where  to give the webserver traffic to. he doenst know that machine is a webserver if you dont forward the ports
<OerHeks> cfoch-always, firewall or not, port forwarding is always needed with a router
<kiscro> When software crash I think ubuntu crashes too. Cause I can't even move the crusor.
<OerHeks> kiscro, live usb?
<elias_a_> cfoch-always: What is meant by port forwarding here: you have to tell your router that there is a web server in this port and that should be shown to the world.
<kiscro> @OerHeks No bro, Live was faster. I've use installed version.
<kiscro> (I have to say that I use Task manager GUI on my ubuntu)
<Younder> elias_a_, sudo ufw allow http (or https)
<james1138> Hello all. Question - would anyone know of a IRC chat/channel for Analog Video Capture and/or Editing using Ubuntu??
<Younder> It's more complicated using iptables
<nacc> !alis | james1138
<ubottu> james1138: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<kiscro> @nacc When software crash I think ubuntu crashes too. Cause I can't even move the crusor.
<elias_a_> Younder: We are talking about port forwarding in the router, not server. :)
<nacc> kiscro: can you switch to a shell (ctrl + alt + f1)?
<kiscro> @nacc On carash moments?
<malwar3hun73r> i'm using the net command in samba-common-bin to make RPC requests - with every request i get an error "/var/run/samba/msg.lock: Permission denied" - any idea what's going on?
<nacc> kiscro: yes
<james1138> thanx
<kiscro> @nacc I don't use that cause I don't know how to swich back from that shell.
<pavlos> cfoch-always, did you fix the port fwd issue?
<koleygr> kiscro: ctrl+alt+F7
<kiscro> @koleygr It will be fix then?
<nacc> kiscro: we are trying to debug the issue, you don't need to get back
<koleygr> kiscro: you will return to the first screen... but if you can go to a ctrl+alt+F1 you can give some commands to see if and what happens
<nacc> kiscro: as in, we are trying to determine what crashes
<nacc> malwar3hun73r: what user are you running net as, and what are the permissions on that file/directory (ls -ahl /var/run/samba/)
<kiscro> @nacc Firefox changed to grey screen.
<nacc> kiscro: that's not a crash of firefox, necessarily. A crash would be firefox disappearing.
<nacc> kiscro: grey screen, iirc, is typically a tab going unresponsive, right?
<kiscro> @nacc thank you, but what is that?
<Numline1> Hello everyone. Any thoughts on how to automatically deploy "ready" Ubuntu servers? I was using Laravel Forge, but it's kinda buggy for me and I can't find anything similar. Basically, what I need is a script that'll install a PHP production environment with a simple health check monitoring and GUI. Puppet seems overly complicated. Thanks
<malwar3hun73r> nacc, i'm running net as a standard user and /var/run/samba is root:root
<kiscro> @nacc "grey screen, iirc, is typically a tab going unresponsive, right?" Sorry but I don't understand
<koleygr> kiscro: May be you are out of memory.... 2Gb is not good enough for ubuntu with unity
<KOLANICH> Hi all! Why do we have pip package broken?
<nacc> malwar3hun73r: well, that's probably the issue :)
<KOLANICH> python3-pip
<Guest71996> Hey I have configured my nvidia-settings and applies (144hz). After I restart my computer and go back to Ubuntu it does not save, then I'll have to change it back everytime I start up. Anyone can help me
<Guest71996> ?
<nacc> malwar3hun73r: unless /var/run/samba is o+rw?
<kiscro> @koleygr thanks, But it is 4 GB (2 * 2GB DDR3) as I said.
<k1l> KOLANICH: what is broken?
<koleygr> kiscro: Ok... I thought it was just 2GB....
<KOLANICH> k1l:
<KOLANICH>   File "/usr/local/lib/python3.5/dist-packages/pip/_vendor/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 2121, in _rebuild_mod_path
<KOLANICH>     orig_path.sort(key=position_in_sys_path)
<KOLANICH> AttributeError: '_NamespacePath' object has no attribute 'sort'
<KOLANICH> for 3.6 it works fine
<KOLANICH> so why 3.5 is used
<nacc> KOLANICH: you are using a local build of python (*not* recommended)
<KOLANICH> nacc: ?
<nacc> KOLANICH: and not the ubuntu package at all
<nacc> KOLANICH: '/usr/local/lib'
<k1l> KOLANICH: what ubuntu is that?
<k1l> KOLANICH: "apt policy python3-pip | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here
<kiscro> Firefox using 722 Mib of memory by itself.
<Tiger_> Hey I have configured my nvidia-settings and applies (144hz). After I restart my computer and go back to Ubuntu it does not save, then I'll have to change it back everytime I start up. Anyone can help me
<nacc> k1l: but even with taht info, the above backtrace is not from the system python3-pip
<kiscro> 😍🌷❤️
<malwar3hun73r> nacc, should i just arbitrarily change the permissions?
<nacc> malwar3hun73r: no, i doubt it
<nacc> malwar3hun73r: is net meant to be run as your user?
<nacc> malwar3hun73r: where does net live?
<nacc> malwar3hun73r: does `man net` perhaps indicate how it is meant to b eused?
<malwar3hun73r> nacc, have you heard of cuckoo sandbox?
<nacc> malwar3hun73r: nope
<k1l> nacc: alright, didnt read your message about that before
<nacc> k1l: np, just wanted to bring it to your attention so you don't spend too many cycles :)
<k1l> :)
<Pici> nacc: something could get installed there if they used sudo with pip.
<malwar3hun73r> nacc, it's a malware analysis sandbox - the author is using net and when i asked him about the error he said he didn't know how to help... anyhow, the net command is being used to reboot the machine once the analysis is over
<malwar3hun73r> nacc, i'm assuming it's meant to run as my user
<kiscro> @nacc Is there any solution?
<nacc> Pici: right, but then the bug/issue is not in python3-pip (and the 'something' in this case is pip itself)
<Pici> nacc: exactly.
<KOLANICH> k1l: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24002897/
<nacc> Pici: if i had to guess, locally built pip for some reason
<nacc> malwar3hun73r: i don't have a samba setup handly, unfortunately, give me a sec
<Pici> nacc: or installed with the get-pip.py script.
<malwar3hun73r> nacc, it's used as "net rpc shutdown -I [ip address] -U [creds on box] -r -f --timeout=5"
<nacc> kiscro: solution for what? you have't clearly stated the issue? or if firefox is actually crashing or if all of ubuntu is
<nacc> Pici: ack, good point
<nacc> malwar3hun73r: so in theory that auths to that remote and runs shutdown there?
<malwar3hun73r> correct and the creds are for the user on that box (the windows box being rebooted) - i should mention it works, i just get that weird error
<malwar3hun73r> nacc, and, i don't like seeing errors :)
<nacc> malwar3hun73r: i wonder if net by default tries to use the local samba lock, fails (not fatally)
<kiscro> @nacc Firefox and etc are runing when I saw that grey screen or sometimes not, I can't change mouse crusor
<nacc> malwar3hun73r: you can file a bug against samba, i guess, but i doubt it's high prioriy if it works :)
<nacc> malwar3hun73r: it doesn't seem like it should actually need the samba lock for an RPC call
<nacc> kiscro: you can't move the mouse only when the grey screen is visible?
<kiscro> @nacc Sometimes it shows grey screen and I can do every thing and it will be fixed, but sometimes I just watch a screen of firefox and I can't do anything.
<OerHeks> kiscro, slow usb disc perhaps?
<smahan83> hi is there any reason ubntu wants 8.6 gb of free soace to ibstakk?
<kiscro> @OerHeks It is ADATA 16GB, Should I change that?
<OerHeks> kiscro, maybe waiting a bit longer helps? 16 gb is not that much, 4 gb = 4 gb swap, 12 left ..
<andres__> qwerty
<k1l_> smahan83: on install? or upgrade?
<smahan83> no frsh install
<nacc> kiscro: i would assume your IO bound at that point (slow disk as OerHeks mentioned)
<nacc> *you're
<k1l_> smahan83: and that is an issue?
<koleygr> smahan83: Ubuntu comes with some software... windows needs about 50GB just to install... ubuntu is much lighter but not so light
<ctjctj> Hello!  I just ran into an interesting problem with blkid.  I have to LV in the same VG mounted as /dev/virtualimages/disk1 and /dev/virtualimages/disk2 which reference /dev/dm-0 and /dev/dm-1.  BOTH devices give the same UUID.  blkid -p /dev/dm-0 gives exactly the same result as blkid -p /dev/dm-1
<kiscro> @nacc @OerHeks I use usb2, Should I upgrade my usb port (My ubuntu is fast but I have problem with Firefox and Torbrowser)? How about my USB flash(Such as I change that to a 32 or 64 GB)?
<OerHeks> kiscro, you don't need bigger, unless you got a disc full error.. i suspect slow usb transfer is your culprit
<zuiss1> does ubuntu have an alternative to debian backports? more recent software that can be installed in the LTS release
<kiscro> @OerHeks thanks.
<KOLANICH> So, how are we solving this problem?
<OerHeks> zuiss1, then don't run LTS, 16.10 is out for months now, and ubuntu got proposed, but i would not advise to use that without a reason.
<k1l_> zuiss1: PPA
<k1l_> proposed is for automated testings and not for user usage.
<Pici> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<OerHeks> and 'latest' is not always the best, ubuntu does give security fixes
<zuiss1> not running LTS just for one or two packages seems silly
<zuiss1> i will look into PPA and see if there is one
<k1l_> zuiss1: well yes, you can look if there is a package in the backports repos
<zuiss1> k1l_: ubuntu has a backports repo?
<whathappen> In witch boot process stage is the root partition mounted?
<nacc> KOLANICH: you have a locally built pip that is throwing the error.
<KOLANICH> nacc, I have removed it
<k1l_> zuiss1: see the link from the bot
<nacc> KOLANICH: did you provide output indicating the system pip has an error?
<nacc> KOLANICH: in a pastebin
<zuiss1> ok
<KOLANICH> nacc:
<KOLANICH>   File "/usr/share/python-wheels/pkg_resources-0.0.0-py2.py3-none-any.whl/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 2078, in _rebuild_mod_path
<KOLANICH> AttributeError: '_NamespacePath' object has no attribute 'sort'
<nacc> KOLANICH: please use a pastebin, provide the exact command and full backtrace
<nacc> !paste | KOLANICH
<ubottu> KOLANICH: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ravenpi> Juju question: I love deploying to containers, because it "boots" so darn fast.  But it seems I always need a "base" install on the physical system before I can install to a container.  Is there a dummy juju charm I could install to set up a physical system, then install charms to it?
<nacc> ravenpi: may want to ask in #ubuntu-server or a juju channel (see !alis)
<ravenpi> Thanks!  I hadn't noticed that.
<connect01> if you need Germany bank drops for huge wire i can cashout it professional i have BANK DROP IN USA for wire huge amount and Postnamk in Germany..i have wire bank drops in europe.like Spanish acct, Germany Company Acct Drops,Poland drop And USA Companies acct drops..I also work on Alibaba seller email and pass..all deals we share %40-40-20...
<connect01> Skype: Keegites006
<connect01> yahoo messemger: keegites006
<connect01> ICQ: 688013407
<connect01> Jabber: keegites006@jabber.hot-chilli.net
<KOLANICH> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24003069/
<nacc> KOLANICH: what was the command run?
<nacc> KOLANICH: which version of ubuntu as well?
<KOLANICH> nacc: python3 -m pip
<KOLANICH> 16.10
<giallo> http://www.tarjetarojaonline.eu/soccer/real-madrid-vs-napoli-di26795a?l=90573421
<k1l_> KOLANICH: reinstall python3-pkg-resources
<nacc> KOLANICH: yeah, it works fine locally, so I'm not sure -- it seems like maybe your python3 installation was broken
<smahan83> after installation it takes less than 5 gb
<KOLANICH> nacc: 1 Reinstalled, it hasn't helped.
<smahan83> why does it ask for 8.6? i rememver it was 5 something
<nekyian> anyone happens to know where I can get a SPSS install kit for LINUX?
<nekyian> I tried a lot of kits but all are m$ only
<pac1> try IBM
<nacc> pac1: they already left
<k1l_> KOLANICH: you ran "sudo apt install --reinstall python3-pkg-resources"?
<k1l_> KOLANICH: maybe needed for that python-pkg-resources package aswell
<KOLANICH>  k1l_: I have ran that for python3.
<ctjctj> I have two LV block devices that are reporting the same UUID via blkid.  They are different, even different sizes.  How do I change one of the UUIDs?
<k1l_> KOLANICH: there seems still to be an version mixup: /usr/lib/python3.5 and /usr/lib/python3 are named there
<Colombo> Hey, just general question. I have like 700GB of files that I need to store on external HDD. Files are anything from few KBs to 16 gigs of text files. Currently, I am tarring it with XZ for good compression, but it seems to be terribly slow. Any suggestion to what I should use?
<aleksandar_> Guys, I need help. I can start ubuntu installer in UEFI mode only, however, I want it old way, non UEFI. So, when I choose that option, I get ubuntu logo in the middle, than a black screen and than nothing. Is it about the lack of "nomodeset" in boot config on iso?
<KOLANICH> k1l_: I don't understand where is the mixup. I mean when I call python3 python3.5 is launched
<dury> hi there channel
<nacc> KOLANICH: why is that surprising? python3.5 is the pacakged python3 in 16.10
<dury> xenial
<dury> 16.04 LTS
<nacc> k1l_: python3 is weird :) they are both present normally
<nacc> dury: do you have a support question?
<KOLANICH> nacc: I know, so I don't understand where is the mixup he have meant
<dury> autologin is it true that it's a bug in that realease?
<dury> release sorry
<Bashing-om> aleksandar_: What partitioning is on the drive presently ? and what option are you choosing for the install operation ?
<dury> nacc, u know what I mean
<k1l_> KOLANICH: you are right, both folders are present on a 16.04 isntall
<nacc> dury: no, I don't -- is autologin a bug in 16.04?
<k1l_> dury: what bug?
<dury> k1l, autologin
<dury> k1l_, autologin
<k1l_> dury: what is with autologin?
<aleksandar_> Bashing-om, it's MBR. Actually, I have no options to choose when I start installation in Non-UEFI. But when started in UEFI, I have normal options like choosing "Try Ubuntu" and so on...
<Bashing-om> aleksandar_: secure boot disabled on the firmware ?
<dury> k1l_, autologin with lxde or mate x-window-managers
<dury> under xenial 64bits
<aleksandar_> I believe it is. I have installed Debian 8 previously, so I believe it is.
<k1l_> dury: no, there is no general bug we all know about. so please be more specific what the issue is
<nacc> dury: you're *not* stating an actual bug, you're just saying 'autologin' over and over. What is your actual issue. That autologin isn't working? Or that it works and you don't like it?
<nickg> is there anyway i can upgrade and stay in the 14.04 branch?  I'm afraid do-release-upgrade is going to take me all the way to 16.04, which we haven't fully tested yet
<nacc> nickg: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<nacc> nickg: with appropriate sudo
<k1l_> nickg: do-release-upgrade will upgrade you to 16.04, yes.
<nacc> nickg: not sure what you mean by 'upgrade', though
<nickg> I didn't think dist-upgrade would upgrade releases.  I need to go from 14.04.X to 14.04.5
<k1l_> nickg: if you only want to update your 14.04 to the latest state run "sudo apt update" and then "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<nacc> nickg: just upgrade with apt, then
<nacc> nickg: it won't upgrade releases, 14.04.5 isn't a release in that sense
<k1l_> nickg: then just use apt. its not changing to a new ubuntu release.
<nacc> nickg: 14.04.5 is just the current 14.04 archive with respun ISOs (there is a new HWE stack, but that is sort of independent)
<k1l_> nickg: think of 14.04.5 like a servicepack. its not a release as such
<jalt> nickg: you can't really upgrade from 14.04 to 14.04.x, but normal apt-get update; apt-get upgrade will get almost the same result.
<dury> k1l_, nacc: can't autologin automatically with mate or lxde though... that's my problem
<jalt> the point releases are weird in that way
<Bashing-om> aleksandar_: Do not know then . see what results booting the installer with 'nomodeset' as a boot parameter - can not hurt to see what results .
<jalt> 16.04.2 is going to be even worse due to auto-enrollment in HWE by default for new installations, but not for upgrades
<k1l_> jalt: its very similar to the servicepacks.
<jalt> similar yes, but that's vague
<jalt> the HWE thing is great, but how they rolled it was... unsatisfactory.
<aleksandar_> Bashing-om, the thing is that I cannot change any boot parameter. It's on USB iso
<dury> k1l_, nacc: http://askubuntu.com/questions/426831/lxde-auto-login did follow this not success though
<k1l_> jalt: the new way with the "rolling kernel" makes a lot more sense since there were a lot user on the dead end kernels and they didnt know about it
<jalt> aleksandar_: you can edit boot parameters by pressing a key during boot to halt the timer. then i think it's either F6 or TAB to edit the boot params.
<jalt> i agree K1l_ but people will get confused because they will see 16.04.X and not be sure which kernel+X stack they have
<aleksandar_> jalt, does it work during loading live ISO?
<jalt> yes aleksandar_, at least for graphical based (ubiquity), probably also for server
<jalt> i think you have about 3 to 5 seconds to press any key when the little ubuntu logo+keyboard icon shows on the bottom of the screen
<rager> query: does anybody have a way to get network-manager working with an ipsec/l2tp vpn?
<rager> I'm on 16.10
<aleksandar_> jalt, thank you
<aleksandar_> see you soon
<rager> I've got network-manager-strongswan, but it's apparently only going to do ike v2, not sure what the distinction exactly is
<k1l_> dury: enabling autologin in the lubuntu or mate systemsettings doesnt work?
<Bashing-om> allorder: Reboot the liveUSB, as soon as the firmware screen clears spam the escape key -> language screen; escape key -> boot options screen ??
<allorder> no
<jakub> hi. does anyone know when ubuntu 16.04.2 ISOs will be releases?
<Bashing-om> allorder: Sorry .. tab complete/ OP gone got me .
<allorder> :P
<k1l_> !16.04.2 | jakub
<ubottu> jakub: 16.04.2 is rescheduled to February 16th due to several last minute issues with building and testing the ISOs. You can install the 16.04(.1) ISOs and run the updates if you are in a hurry.
<Bashing-om> jakub: Last I heard sometime tomorrow .
<dury> k1l_,where is systemsettings?
<dury> k1l_ I'm on mate desktop
<jakub> ubottu: i'm not in hurry. i want to come back to ubuntu from another distro, and i dont want to download the old ISO and next download another tonnes of updates
<ubottu> jakub: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jakub> :)
<dury> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/auto-login-to-the-desktop/60 reading this
<jakub> Bashing-om: about 9 p.m. UTC, as usual?
<dury> hope to work under xenial, though
<jalt> jakub: the daily isos have just been rebuilt on #ubuntu-release, so 16.04.2 ought to come out tomorrow bar further delays. might take some time for mirror sync though.
<jalt> jakub: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/372/builds
<ragecraze> hey guys, when i restart my pc while there is no wifi, the startup takes about 5 minutes longer than usual with a message (a start job is running for raise network interfaces (5min 1s)
<ragecraze> how do i fix this?
<jakub> thanks jalt
<dury> k1l_ after reading that link, success though :-)
<dury> k1l_ are you there?
<k1l_> dury: yes
<dury> k1l_ I personally prefer lxde or openbox x-window-managers light ones for old pc though
<dury> k1l_ to recycle old computer light desktops and powerful it's all we need I guess
<KOLANICH> what is /usr/local/lib/python3.5/dist-packages/ ?
<ppf> the place were python3.5 packages are installed
<dury> directory
<dury> that's right ppf
<KOLANICH> ppf: what packages, the ones installed by apt or the ones installed by pip or both?
<ppf> both, in general
<dury> right
<dury> need to go guys... tired :-) all the best all, be back pretty soon cheeersss
<Colombo> I can tell tar to list files from archive.
<Colombo> However, can I tell tar to list files from folder?
<Colombo> So I can get number of files that are being compressed, so I can create some sense of progress when using checkpoints?
<Colombo> I would like something like --checkpoints=1 --checkpoint_message=X from N
<KOLANICH> thank you for the answers
<sdfs> guys is it possible to minimize all windows when three fingers on touchpad? like in macs?
<tomreyn> Colombo: i'm not sure that i understand what exactly you are trying to achieve, but based on what i understand you want to list the (sub)directory tar is currently working on while it is working on it. you could probably use tar with -v and filter (grep) that output
<Colombo> tomreyn: I think that ls -R is what I want. But basically, I know that tar can list all files in archive or list files while archiving.
<Colombo> tomreyn: both are however useless when you want to show how many files are left to be compressed.
<Colombo> tomreyn: so first I do ls -R | wc -l to get number of files
<Colombo> and than in tar, there is --checkpont=i (every i files) and then you another one which is --checkpoint-action="echo %u" which will print the number of checkpoint.
<OerHeks>  tar --list --verbose --file=<name>.tar <foldername>
<Colombo> So if i is set to one, it will print after every file.
<Colombo> If I know total number of files, this seems to me as nice feature that would inform you how many files are left to be compressed.
<Colombo> OerHeks: nope, read again what I want.
<tomreyn> Colombo: so you want to display live how many files are left to be compressed, ok.
<tomreyn> Colombo: i guess your approach can work for that
<brandor5> hello everyone: I'm trying to use a local mirror in a preseed and it's failing... looking at /var/log/syslog on the system that's trying to install it looks like it's still trying to use an external mirror... Here is the section in my preseed that I have set for using the mirror (http://pastebin.com/ZU5TBhrS). any ideas on why it's not working?
<tomreyn> Colombo: ...although not using "ls -R | wc -l". instead, use find
<ppf> Colombo: you can run tar with --totals=signal
<ppf> when you then send signal to the running tar, it'll dump statistics
<ppf> kinda like with dd
<turista> hello every1, did anyone here play mule in ubuntu?¿ cuz I "did install java" and the game just can't run
<turista> it says something like "java" can't be find in the 'bin' folder or something alike
<k1l_> turista: what did you install? and how?
<turista> I did install firstly the openjdk 8 and the game just didn't run
<turista> I did use chmod and these stuff, later I download the java package from the website (but not the rpm), and did follow the procedures on it, the instructions!
<Colombo> ppf: true, thanks. Can I modify it? Totals is nice, but I would like to print the total number of gigs as well.
<OerHeks> turista, try to set the correct java with 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<turista> ./mule.sh: 11: ./mule.sh: /bin/java: not found
<wedgie> sounds like a crappy script problem, not a java problem
<nacc> java is usually /usr/bin/java, sounds like a bad script
<wedgie> turista: the installer is looking in the wrong place for the java executable
<wedgie> or whatever that script is
<ppf> Colombo: divide the number of bytes by 1e9?
<turista> should I paste the script?¿ wich's the link for pasting stuff
<ppf> i don't think tar offers formatting settings. you'll have to parse it if you want to automate this
<Colombo> thanks ppf and tomreyn
<turista> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24003544/
<OerHeks> java-6-sun is dead.
<turista> dang
<turista> how am I suppose to play the game, gosh
<tomreyn> both dead and rotten by now
<nacc> but even so, seems like your JAVA_HOME is set to a bad (empty?) value?
<nacc> turista: --^
<turista> I guess these ppl should make an update
<NLPozen> Ubuntu - I scratched mine
<NLPozen> .ping
<turista> these ppl is disgusting, I'll have to use that java 6; but still so, is it possible if I try to work this script by myself?¿ :-P
<turista> or will it be uncompatible anyway?¿
<OerHeks> turista, set java as i posted, and edit that script with the exact java location? might work
<OerHeks> java 8 should be backwards compatible AFAIK
<wedgie> turista: just delete everything but lines 1, 2, and 11, and replace $JP with the actual path to your java location (find with ''command -v java'')
<OerHeks> oh, wedgie answer is better ;-)
<Jack3k3> i was using remote desktop(on a windows machine) to remote into my virtualbox of ubuntu but its very slow, was going to install a rdp or vnc directly in the ubuntu virtualbox to try, was wondering what people normally use that is fast/nonlaggy?
<Jack3k3> I heard some good things about tightvnc and freenx
<turista> gosh I did launch the game but, it crashes later >_<
<turista> is there a way to update the video driver?¿
<pavlos> Jack3k3, I use nomachine to access linux/win servers
<Jack3k3> pavlos, nomachine is the proprietary freenx yea?
<Jack3k3> any reason that differentiates it from say tightvnc?
<pavlos> Jack3k3, idk ... there are free clients for linux/win, it is quite responsive
<Jack3k3> all i care about really is speed and usability so if thats good, il go for it
<Jack3k3> cool
<hanshenrik__> i have a ubuntu 16.04, and i can't ssh login to root, not sure why
<kaosine> ok stupid question, is there a iso that can fit on a 700mb cd? I'm trying to create one to test some old hardware and I've run into a snag on that end. I also don't have the money to try and find something larger....
<hanshenrik__> i installed my public key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys , in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, it says PermitRootLogin prohibit-password
<turista> an old version then update?¿
<wedgie> hanshenrik__: by default the root account is disabled on ubuntu. Also, by default, the sshd config will not allow root login via ssh
<wedgie> hanshenrik__: in /root/.ssh/authorized_keys?
<k1l_> hanshenrik__: you dont login to root on ubuntu. and never per ssh
<OerHeks> set PermitRootLogin yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<wedgie> OerHeks: no, what he has should work
<OerHeks> oops, missed that
<x-fak> hi
<wedgie> hanshenrik__: check the permissions on the .ssh dir and authorized_keys file. They should be 700 and 600, respectively
<x-fak> do you know a tool to find only readable strings into a binary file?
<wedgie> hanshenrik__: also, i trust that you restarted the ssh service after you changed the config
<hanshenrik__> OerHeks, actually, i believe if its "PermitRootLogin prohibit-password", it wont allow root to login by password, but will allow root to login by an authorized ssh host key
<hanshenrik__> OerHeks, if it's "PermitRootLogin no" though, yeah, it won't allow root login via ssh
<OerHeks> hanshenrik__, correct
<hanshenrik__> wedgie, well, i did service ssh reload
<Colombo> wut, tars --checkpoint is total bullshit
<hanshenrik__> what the heck
<hanshenrik__> wedgie, doing "root@honningas:/temp# namei -l ~/.ssh/authorized_keys | pastebinit
<hanshenrik__> " , i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/24003646/
<bazhang> Colombo, no cursing here
<hanshenrik__> apparently, ~  does not translate to root's home folder
<hanshenrik__> o.0
<hanshenrik__> that explains it
<hanshenrik__> i installed the public key using ~
<wedgie> weird.
<hanshenrik__> but apparently, that does not translate to /root
<hanshenrik__> ... is that normal in ubuntu?
<hanshenrik__> i come from debian, and i've never seen ~ doing that
<nacc> hanshenrik__: how did you become root?
<wedgie> well, the namei command is new to me, but usually ~ will be the current user's home directory. If you're doing some sudo funkyness sometimes it is not
<hanshenrik__> it was either su or sudo -s
<OerHeks> hanshenrik__, ~/ would be /home/$USER/
<nacc> hanshenrik__: it matters which one
<Colombo> bazhang: sorry
<hanshenrik__> ok, i just checked, i used `sudo -s`
<tomreyn> x-fak: strings :)
<nacc> hanshenrik__: you want -H i believe
<nacc> hanshenrik__: so just a misuse of sudo
<x-fak> tomreyn , which argument can filter only the readable strings?
<wedgie> sudo -s gets me /root as ~ on my system *shrug*
<tomreyn> x-fak: define "readable"
<k1l_> hanshenrik__: dont use su.
<hanshenrik__> nacc, oh ok, i see. in debian, sudo -s  gets me /root
<hanshenrik__> (in debian 8 and debian 9)
<k1l_> hanshenrik__: ubuntu is build around sudo.
<x-fak> tomreyn , readable for me means, only alphabetic or alphanumeric, no special chars
<Colombo> anyone knows what actually the tar's checkpoint does? It doesn't seem like it counts files.
<wedgie> "display progress messages every NUMBERth record (default 10)"
<hanshenrik__> wedgie, ps, `namei -l` is very useful for debugging permission issues ^^
<wedgie> Colombo: what is it that you're trying to accomplish
<Colombo> wedgie: seriously, I can read the damn documentation
<Colombo> wedgie: copying stuff from doc is not helpful.
<tomreyn> x-fak: is "strings" without extra arguments not doing what you expect then?
<bazhang> Colombo, we have asked you to not curse here
<Colombo> wedgie: Interpreting, maybe, but this is not what have YOU done...
<Colombo> bazhang: ah, sorry, don't know what everything is considered "curse" here.
<Colombo> wedgie: this is answer I wanted: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/153242/in-which-units-does-tar-checkpoint-measure
<tomreyn> x-fak: you can filter its output more by piping into grep
<x-fak> <tomreyn> x-fak: is "strings" without extra arguments not doing what you expect then? <-nop
<nplus> Any recommendations for joining a ubuntu server to an active directory domain? I've used BeyondTrust (formerly LikewiseOpen) in the past with succes
<hanshenrik__> active directory, is that the MS Windows "shared folders" thing?
<tomreyn> x-fak: strings /path/to/somebinaryfile | grep -E '^[[:alnum:]]+$'
<x-fak> tomreyn , thank
<nplus> hanshenrik__: kinda sorta - active directory is the authentication backend for windows, kinda like LDAP (I think)
<tomreyn> x-fak: this will only allow sequences of alphanumeric characerts, no blank space, no padding, nothing else.
<hanshenrik__> after explicitly installing the public key in /root/.ssh/authorized_keys  instead of ~/.ssh/authorized_keys , login works as expected :)
<x-fak> tomreyn , yes that's what it should do
<MSDOS6> hi
<MSDOS6> can i upgrade this to ubuntu? https://i.imgur.com/COJLEgG
<hanshenrik__> haha what is that?
<hanshenrik__> Windows 3.1?
<MSDOS6> windows for workgroups 3.11
<nplus> ultimately what I'm looking for is central user/group management. we have a bunch of windows & ubuntu servers, a single account is desirable
<tomreyn> MSDOS6: this is for ubuntu support, not for trolling. if you're looking for a social chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<MSDOS6> you guys are no fun
<hanshenrik__> MSDOS6, i just googled it, that's a windows 3.1 edition indeed, awesome, how did you get it online? o.0
<hanshenrik__> you should probably take it to #anime or something tho, not #ubuntu
<nplus> hanshenrik__: he's gone
<hanshenrik__> ohk
<OerHeks> there is a zx-81 webserver too, somewhere... lolz
<kunji> nplus: I think at work the IT uses Active Directory across all our systems (Windows and Ubuntu mostly, some Macs), unfortunately I don't know how they set it up.
<kunji> nplus: In the context of a domain controller.
<kunji> nplus: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html  https://blog.netnerds.net/2016/04/joining-ubuntu-to-an-active-directory-domain/
<nplus> I have a active directory / domain controller already. It just seems like getting an ubuntu server joined to the domain (for auth) is one of those things with a bunch of options.. winbind + samba, or SSSD, or BeyondTrust
<kunji> nplus: Yes, that guide assumes you already have the domain controller setup
<KOLANICH> Can anyone install python3-zope.interface and check if pip would work?
<nplus> kunji: ok thanks
<nplus> just gotta pick my poison I guess lol
<OerHeks> !info python3-zope.interface
<ubottu> python3-zope.interface (source: zope.interface): Interfaces for Python3. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0-2 (yakkety), package size 79 kB, installed size 649 kB
<OerHeks> it is in our repos
<kunji> nplus: The second link suggests that SSSD is the modern poison of choice, good luck, and I'll assume you have backups :P
<nplus> kunji: thanks! still reading away here :)
<ron____> Hello. When someone get's a chance could I get a bit of help? I'm installing Ubuntu 14.04 and I'm having trouble connecting to the internet
<Bashing-om> ron____: Connected wired or WIFI ?
<masite> is wine installed by default in ubuntu 16.04?
<ron____> Bashing-om: Wired. It's not connecting to the router
<masite> can someone please tell me
<OerHeks> masite, wine is NEVER installed standard
<masite> OerHeks: i just installed winetricks and playlinux, and i purged all of them. however i realized that by purging winetricks, wine got removed too
<masite> is this detrimental in any way
<OerHeks> masite, that is valid, as dependencie
<masite> will my system screw up in the next boot
<OerHeks> instll wine, then POL, if you remove POL, wine would stick AFAIK
<masite> OerHeks: will removing wine completely from the system be detrimental in anyway?
<Bashing-om> ron____: Ubuntu desktop install ? Is the hardware seen ' lspci | grep Ethernet ' .
<masite> any way*
<OerHeks> masite, i don't understand that question?
<ron____> Bashing-om: Yes and yes.
<masite> OerHeks: i mean, if i remove wine completely from my system, will it screw up something?
<OerHeks> masite, no, ubuntu should work just fine.
<masite> ok thanks
<OerHeks> yw
<Bashing-om> ron____: K; then next is to know if you get a IP ' ifconfig eth0 ' .
<ron____> Bashing-om: Nope. Nothing there. I can set it manually, but that doesn't help me get internet
<ron____> Bashing-om: Just an inet6 addr that's not working
<Bashing-om> ron____: In the desktop it is network-manager that manages networking . what returns ' grep "managed=" /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf " ?
<ron____> Bashing-om: managed=true
<Bashing-om> ron____: grep "managed=" /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Colombo> uh, stupid question: Is there actually live CD for 16.04? I don't have DVD.
<Bashing-om> ron____: That says that "you" will manage networking rather than the system . is this what you want ? ( no mobile ) .
<ron____> Bashing-om: no way hahahah. I'd much rather it be automatic
<k1l_> Colombo: lubuntu i guess. the others are too big for cd these days
<pavlos> Colombo, you mean something to fit in a CD? not sure
<Bashing-om> !minimal | Colombo
<ubottu> Colombo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<WeiJunLi> There's a way to fix "Alert! /dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to shell" busybox initramfs?
<OerHeks> Colombo, do you have a 2gb/2gb+ usb device?
<OerHeks> that would work too
<pavlos> Colombo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> minimal has no live option
<Bashing-om> ron____: Let;s return to network-manager then . change managed=true to false . and restart networking . see what the system says upon the restart .
<Colombo> thanks all
<ron____> Bashing-om: Upon restart I still don't get an ip address :(
<Bashing-om> ron____: In the GUI , is "DHCP" set to auto ?
<ron____> Bashing-om: Network Connections gui? Yes. Under IPv4 Settings I have Method set to Automatic (DHCP). I have a couple additional DNS servers that I added to try to help connect, too. Everything else is blank there
#ubuntu 2017-02-16
<hugas> Hi. I just decided to update and quite strangely, it failed with a couple of errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24004098/
<Bashing-om> ron____: Are you connecting via a router ? and can you ping the router ?
<hugas> Can someone look into it? I am baffled. Apparently, the flashplugin couldn't be installed amongst other things
<hugas> :/
<hugas> im worried that something messy has happened
<ron____> Bashing-om: Yes I am connecting through router. I have an ethernet going from my router to my PC. And no, It says Network is unreachable when I try to ping it
<OerHeks> hugas, known issue, i look for the bugreport
<pavlos> ron____, does 'dmesg | grep eth' show anything?
<ron____> Bashing-om: It may help to know that this ethernet and router work with other computers
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1647969
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1651923 in apt (Ubuntu Yakkety) "duplicate for #1647969 apt https method decodes redirect locations and sends them to the destination undecoded." [High,Fix released]
<OerHeks> hugas, a manual fix is in the top story
<ron____> pavlos: Yes. It shows quite a bit. Are you looking for anything in particular
<pavlos> ron____, link up (maybe your interface is no longer eth0 but enp2s0 so you can grep for that
<k1l_> hugas: getent passwd _apt  (to test if you have that user on your system)
<Bashing-om> pavlos: ron____ Working with a 14.04 install :) desktop .
<k1l_> if there is output, then you have it
<hugas> OerHeks: where is the manual fix? i can't see it
<hugas> k1l_, _apt:x:105:65534::/nonexistent:/bin/false is the output
<pavlos> Bashing-om, ok
<OerHeks> hugas, remove the ttf installer, wget http://httpredir.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/m/msttcorefonts/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb and install it manually
<ron____> pavlos: The most recent message (bottom) says link up. Yeah. Like Bashing-om  mentioned, I don't have the enp
<k1l_> hugas: then sudo chown -R _apt:root /var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/
<k1l_> hugas: sudo rm /var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/*.FA‌​ILED
<Bashing-om> pavlos: Be aware I have not seen the ubuntu GUI in a Long time :(
<hugas> k1l_, rm: cannot remove '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/*.FA‌​ILED': No such file or directory
<k1l_> hugas: ah ok. then reinstall the packages that made issues
<k1l_> sudo apt install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer flashplugin-installer
<hugas> OerHeks, k1l_: will installing ttf-mscorefonts-installer fix the flashplugin issue also?
<Joel> thoughts on how to resolve this? https://gist.github.com/jjshoe/fb24ccc65f8894379d442b0c9d83bee7
<hugas> k1l_: OerHeks is suggesting that it be installed manually, but should I go ahead and follow your advice?
<k1l_> hugas: its both the same issue with symptoms on both packages since the both need to load stuff from somewhere else. reinstall them to see if that helped now
<WeiJunLi> There's a way to fix "Alert! /dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to shell" busybox initramfs?
<hugas> k1l_: ok well i think it worked, at first i got an error with the ttf-mscorefonts-installer but as flashplugin was installed, it disappeared
<pavlos> ron____, so link is up, does ifconfig give you an ip?
<hugas> k1l_: is it OK? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24004152/
<k1l_> ok, looks like the ttf package got 2 problems here. i suggest loading the debian package as mentioned on the bugreport.
<hugas> k1l_: will this error come up in the next upgrade?
<k1l_> hugas: no
<k1l_> hugas: wget http://httpredir.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/m/msttcorefonts/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb
<k1l_> then sudo dpkg -i ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb
<hugas> k1l_: OK it's working but i see that it's downloading a lot of .exe's, i uninstalled wine completely from my system some days ago. is this a concern?
<hugas> i apologize for my silly questions, ive been using ubuntu since about a year only
<ron____> pavlos: no ip off ifconfig for eth0
<k1l_> it needs to get the fonts from there
<hugas> k1l_: ok well everything was installed. is there something else to check now?
<k1l_> hugas: no. should be good now
<hugas> thank you very much, i appreciate it greatly
<WeiJunLi> There's a way to fix "Alert! /dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to shell" busybox initramfs?
<Bashing-om> ron____: ' cat /etc/network/interfaces ' same same as : http://termbin.com/fcwb ?
<ron____> Bashing-om: Exact same
<pavlos> ron____, grep dhclient /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> ron____: Good .. ok .. are you good inhouse ' ping -c3 127.0.0.1 ' ?
<ron____> Bashing-om: That works fine. I get ping with no packet loss
<ron____> pavlos: what does the second command do? I get nc: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<pavlos> ron____, like a pastebin
<bent_> Have not used IRC in over ten years or more
<Bashing-om> ron____: pavlos In my thought process next up is ' cat /etc/resolv.conf ' see who is handeling DNS .
<ron____> pavlos: Gotcha. Sorry I'm getting that error with nc, Bashing-om, the file is empty
<Bashing-om> bent_: Welcome to ubuntu support . irc has not changed :)
<pavlos> Bashing-om, ron____ correct ... I wanted to see if there is communication from dhclient
<excelsio1a> hi! anyone using virtualbox to run VMs on Ubuntu 16.04?
<k1l_> some do
<excelsio1a> I can't get a VM to run.
<bent_> depends on the base architecture
<k1l_> excelsio1a: what is the error?
<bent_> I have tried VMs and ran into issues also
<excelsio1a> kernal driver showing not installed, and when I try to sudo modprobe vboxdrv it's not signed, so it refuses to install
<k1l_> excelsio1a: is the dkms virtualbox package installed?
<excelsio1a> I think so
<bent_> For me it was running a VM that asked for an architecture that was not supported
<Bashing-om> ron____: pavlos :; " Bashing-om, the file is empty ' // dnsmasq failing ? dare we give it a namesserver ?
<k1l_> excelsio1a: "apt policy virtualbox virtualbox-dkms | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the link here
<pavlos> ron____, /etc/resolv.conf should have one line, nameserver 127.0.1.1
<ron____> pavlos: Bashing-om: For some reason it doesn't have that. Huh. I can add it in
<excelsio1a> pastebinit ok?
<k1l_> excelsio1a: it shows an url, show that here
<excelsio1a> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24004249/
<bent_> Trying out Ubuntu Mate on a RPI3
<k1l_> excelsio1a: "sudo modprobe vboxdrv" on a pastebin please
<bent_> It is working better than expected...
<bent_> Temp at 38.1
<excelsio1a> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Required key not available
<WeiJunLi> There's a way to fix "Alert! /dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to shell" busybox initramfs?
<WeiJunLi> anyone can tell me if this has solution?
<uxfi> hi WeiJunLi
<ron____> pavlos: Bashing-om: I added "nameserver 127.0.1.1" to resolv.conf then restarted my network, but it still doesn't connect
<excelsio1a> wouldn't let me pipe from stderr...
<WeiJunLi> uxfi: heello
<excelsio1a> (maybe I could have but I forgot how)
<k1l_> excelsio1a: looks like you have secureboot enabled and thats not a signed module
<WeiJunLi> seems like my intrid doesnt  have the drives to see my drives
<Bashing-om> ron____: Well, not having a DNS will not effect us reaching the router . But something somehwere in dnsmasq is not completing . Lemme ponder a bit .
<pavlos> ron____, can you install pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<excelsio1a> k1l_: surely I can run without disabling secureboot?
<excelsio1a> Is ubuntu trying to make me install a rootkit?
<ron____> pavlos: Unfortunately, no. I don't have internet on this machine to install it
<WeiJunLi> uxfi can u  help with my issue
<k1l_> excelsio1a: what is uname -a?
<pavlos> ron____, sorry, my mistake
<uxfi> WeiJunLi; what is wrong?
<excelsio1a> Linux excelsiora-ThinkPad-Yoga-460 4.4.0-62-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 18 14:10:15 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<WeiJunLi> uxfi: I have a vm running a self compiled kernel and when i boot it otuput  "Alert! /dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to shell"  and goes straight to busybox initramfs
<pavlos> ron____, try, ps -ef | grep dns (should be one line, you can paste it here
<ron____> pavlos: zach 3220 2388 0 18:40 pts/0 00:00:00 grep --color=auto dns
<k1l_> excelsio1a: no. thats not a rootkit.
<k1l_> excelsio1a: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/760671/could-not-load-vboxdrv-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04-and-i-want-to-keep-secur  for your options
<pavlos> ron____, so dnsmasq is not running
<excelsio1a> k1l_: thank you so much!
<ron____> pavlos: Which file is that in again?
<uxfi> WeiJunLi;  so it means that it isnt mounting somethign correctly I assume
<WeiJunLi> uxfi: correct
<uxfi> Are you using a external HD with the Vm ?
<pavlos> ron____, NetworkManager should have started it
<WeiJunLi> uxfi: no
<ron____> pavlos:  I think I turned that off based on an internet suggestion to access a sign in page
<excelsio1a> k1l_: I was working off of his bash script, and I lost the answer... and I figured ubuntu would be smart enough that I shouldn't have to do his thing, but oh well.
<uxfi> WeiJunLi; hmm did it start doing this now or this is new behavior?
<pavlos> ron____, the line looks like nobody    1986   866  0 Feb06 ?        00:00:02 /usr/sbin/dnsmasq --no-resolv --keep-in-foreground --no-hosts --bind-interfaces --pid-file=/run/sendsigs.omit.d/network-manager.dnsmasq.pid --listen-address=127.0.1.1 --conf-file=/var/run/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.conf --cache-size=0 --proxy-dnssec --enable-dbus=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.dnsmasq --conf-dir=/etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d
<WeiJunLi> uxfi: this is a self compiled kernel
<excelsio1a> gotta run, thanks again, cheers!
<uxfi> WeiJunLi; perhaps thats the reason
<ron____> pavlos: Maybe not. It says dns=dnsmasq in NetworkManager.conf
<k1l_> excelsio1a: the issue is, that this is closed software and they dont ship a signed module, aiui
<ron____> pavlos: What is that line for?
<waddupyoyowanger> this kernel blows!
<waddupyoyowanger> boo
<waddupyoyowanger> boooooooooo!
<bazhang> waddupyoyowanger, stop that
<pavlos> ron____, it is a process (dnsmasq) that handles the connection based on NetworkManager
<excelsio1a> wait, what's closed, virtualbox?
<ron____> pavlos:  O. Hm.... any ideas on how to start that?
<pavlos> ron____, /etc/hosts has 2 lines 127.0.0.1 localhost and 127.0.1.1 <yourhostname?
<pavlos> ron____, /etc/hosts has 2 lines 127.0.0.1 localhost and 127.0.1.1 <yourhostname>
<pavlos> ron____, which should match your /etc/hostname
<k1l_> excelsio1a: sorry yes, i was confused with vmware. vbox is opensource and only the additional extensionspack is closed
<ron____> pavlos: It has one line. And there is no ip address on that line. It is only the host name
<excelsio1a> ok, well I'm on laptop, I'll check the log later iftheres an explanation...
<pavlos> ron____, /etc/hostname has one word, your hostname
<pavlos> ron____, so if you type nc, you get error?
<oggman> I have a question on how secure a program called "Cryptocat" is.  Is this the right channel for this or no.  If no, could I be directed to a more appropriate channel for this.
<ron____> pavlos: yest, /etc/hostname only has my hostname. nc outputs "This is nc from the netcat-openbsd package. An alternative nc is available in the netcat-traditional package. Usage....
<pavlos> ron____, so you have nc hence if your type ls | nc termbin.com 9999 it should give you a url
<ron____> pavlos:  I get "nc: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known". Should I add my localhost name to /etc/hostname?
<pavlos> ron____, your hostname should be on /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<wedgie> sounds like he can't look up termbin.com. Which makes sense given that he's asking about DNS things
<ron____> pavlos: O, I'm sorry. I misspoke then. /etc/hosts has those two lines 127.0.0.1 localhost and 127.0.1.1 hostname. Then it has # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts. Then a few lines. Sorry, long day
<pavlos> wedgie, you;re right
<ron____> wedgie: Yeah. Problem is that unless I put in my IPv4 settings, I can't connect to my router. And if I do put in those settings manually, I still get no response from pinging the router
<pavlos> ron____, try sudo dhclient -r then sudo dhclient eth0
<akinode> Hey, can anyone tell me what the difference between dbg and i386 packages are?
<akinode> And which one do I need? I'm running Ubuntu 16.4
<nacc> akinode: um, dbg packges include debug symbols and i386 are for 32-bit?
<nacc> akinode: totally unrelated
<akinode> nacc oh okay
<lost_ubuntu> does anyone no how to change the hostname in /etc/hosts if you Do NOT have sudo or superuser access/
<nacc> akinode: as to which you need, it completely depends
<akinode> nacc what exactly do you mean by debug symbols?
<oggman> not the right channel.  thanks anyway.
<nacc> lost_ubuntu: you won't be able to, and I can't think of a good reason to allow it.
<akinode> nacc like for python packages like yaml you can choose between i386 and dbg, so I wasnt entirely sure
<nacc> akinode: something like: https://www.tutorialspoint.com/gnu_debugger/gdb_debugging_symbols.htm
<lost_ubuntu> i am trying to get a webserver to work with out having to type the ip address
<ron____> pavlos: should sudo dhclient eth0 still be running?
<nacc> lost_ubuntu: that's not anything to do with your server's hostname, necessarily, that's a DNS thing
<lost_ubuntu> i can't sudo, admin did not give me privelge
<pavlos> ron____, yes one line, root      1383   866  0 Feb06 ?        00:00:01 /sbin/dhclient -d -sf /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action -pf /run/sendsigs.omit.d/network-manager.dhclient-eth0.pid -lf /var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient-db056cb6-f212-408c-8f53-3255a809ee15-eth0.lease -cf /var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient-eth0.conf eth0
<nacc> akinode: did you install 32-bit? what do you mean choose between? give a concrete example, ideally in a pastebin
<ron____> pavlos: Nothing has returned yet
<akinode> nacc I mean when I search yaml in aptitude, I only get these two options
<nacc> akinode: i'm not at your comptuer, please use a pastebin and provide command and output
<k1l_> akinode: are you on a 32bit ubuntu?
<pavlos> ron____, running out of ideas ...
<nacc> akinode: if you are on 32-bit ubuntu, then it's normal to see i386 packages of course
<pavlos> ron____,  ps -ef | grep dhclient
<akinode> nacc k1l_ no on 64 bit, that's why I wasn't sure which one to get
<akinode> nacc k1l_ Ideally I'd just like to get the normal one but that doesnt seem to be there
<k1l_> akinode: can you show the output of "apt policy python-yaml | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ron____> pavlos: I've got 5 different lines on here. Any in particular I should look at?
<akinode> k1l_ http://termbin.com/r0xe
<Bashing-om> ron____: pavlos A thought . ' ls -al /etc/resolv.conf ' ; A broke symlink ?
<pavlos> ron____,  5? you sohuld have 2, the /sbin/dhclient line and the grep command line
<k1l_> akinode: that is the right one, i dont know where you see the 32bit ones
<akinode> k1l_ What did you do there? I get 32 bit when i enter "aptitude search yaml", that's why I asked. I installed the one with the dbg suffix, was that ok?
<ron____> pavlos: ps -ef |grep dhclient right? I have sudo dhclient eth0, dhclient eth0, /sbin/dhclient line, /sbin/dhclient-script, and the grep line
<ron____> pavlos: Bashing-om: That looks like it's linked to ~/../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<k1l_> akinode: i dont use aptitude. run "sudo apt install python-yaml" that will install the right one
<pavlos> ron____,  lets kill all of them
<Bashing-om> ron____: Good there too then .
<ron____> pavlos: how do I kill them again?
<akinode> k1l_ why not? Is there a big difference between using apt and aptitude? Also, how exactly are apt-get or pip related to that?
<pavlos> ron____,  you can use killall name
<ron____> pavlos: where name is dhclient?
<pavlos> ron____,  yes ...
<k1l_> akinode: aptitude uses some own libs to work with the repos. but it has massive issues with the multiarch ubuntu uses since some time. apt is the new command to group apt-get, apt-cache and others into one command.
<pavlos> ron____,  sp ps -ef | grep dhclient should be nothing (except the grep result)
<k1l_> akinode: pip is another thing. it doesnt use ubuntu repos. its like you load stuff from websites or compile it yourself.
<nacc> akinode: and you almost certainly did not need the -dbg package
<akinode> k1l_ Oh okay, thanks, I'll be using apt from now on then
<ron____> pavlos: I don't have sp as a command,  but ps -ef |grep dhclient is now only those two lines
<akinode> nacc yeah I was just confused because I couldnt find the regular one
<pavlos> ron____,  sp was my typo, it was so
<ron____> pavlos: so?
<pavlos> ron____,  ps -ef | grep dhclient should have only the grp line else kill the others using kill PID
<k1l_> akinode: apt search yaml python
<akinode> nacc what's the exact use of debugging symbol tables anyways? Is that for people who want to work on the libraries themselves?
<akinode> k1l_ ohh, that's very neat. Thanks!
<nacc> akinode: for debugging
<nacc> akinode: i mean, as the name implies
<nacc> akinode: the base packages have removed the debugging symbols
<ron____> pavlos: Yeah it was only the grep line, but then the other one started back up. I killed it again
<akinode> nacc but if it's only for the developers of this library why is it available in a package manager like aptitude?
<pavlos> ron____,  sudo dhclient -r then sudo dhclient eth0
<k1l_> akinode: it doesnt harm
<nacc> akinode: sorry, i'm not going to explain that, it feels like a nonsenical question
<pavlos> ron____,  check with ps, you should have one line /sbin/dhclient ... (and the grep result)
<ron____> pavlos: Ok. I will. I'm running this now. Hey, in my interfaces file shouldn't I have eth0 in there?
<akinode> nacc ohh like debugging for people who work with that library you mean? And not for the people who created it? That was a stupid misunderstanding, I apologize
<akinode> nacc I'm still rather new to all of this so I don't really know much
<nacc> akinode: i'm not sure i understand the distinction -- debugging is debugging. That is, if you want valid backtraces from gdb, with symbols in them, you need the debug packages
<pavlos> ron____,  no, because the NetworkManager should take care of this. I have a 14.04 looking at and making sure we have the same setup
<akinode> nacc Yeah ok I got it, thanks :)
<pavlos> ron____,  your router is probably 192.168.0.1 (or 1.1)
<Bashing-om> pavlos: ron____ :: We to the point of seeing if we have a gateway route ?
<ron____> pavlos: Gotcha. Well dhclient eth0 is still running atm, but yes. I have a 1.1
<ron____> Bashing-om: Worth a shot hahaha I've been at this for awhile
<pavlos> ron____, try route -n how many lines (2)?
<Bashing-om> ron____: waiting for all other to settle out .  No gate way .. no can see the router .
<ron____> pavlos: on ps grepping for dhclient I have 3 now, one is dhclient eth0. When running route -n, I have nothing
<ron____> Bashing-om: I'm not to sure what that means
<pavlos> ron____, Bashing-om I hope the router DOES offer dhcp ip's
<k1l_> akinode: i dont know what you want to do with hdf5 so i dont know if you need the hdf5-tools or hdf5-helpers. but they are both offered from ubuntu
<ron____> pavlos: Bashing-om, idk why it wouldn't I've run it no problems with many other devices
<Bashing-om> pavlos: Have not seen any lately that does not hand out DGCP . ron____ what gateway listed ' ip route list ' ?
<akinode> k1l_ the library I want to use has listed hdf5 as a dependency, but I can't find a package that's named just hdf5
<pavlos> ron____, let restart network,  sudo service network-manager restart
<k1l_> akinode: you can install the libhd5f-10 package if you only want the lib
<pavlos> ron____, route -n should give you 2 lines, the first would point to 192.168.1.1 and has a HG, the 2nd line is just an IP with netmask and a U
<akinode> k1l_ oh okay I will. Is it normal that libraries like that hve a lib before their names? also what does the f-10 mean?
<pavlos> not having pastebin sucks :(
<akinode> k1l_ I meant the -10
<k1l_> yes, the lib packages are named lib...
<ron____> Bashing-om: pavlos, yeah those are two differences then. route -n and ip route list have nothing
<k1l_> and the -10 is the the version in the naming, when there are several versions available and there schould be several versions in the repos
<pavlos> ron____, we agreed you dont have an IP hence you cannot ping the router
<ron____> pavlos: Bashing-om, confirmed. No ip address
<Bashing-om> ron____: pavlos :; Well we got to get that gateway assigned . restart the router ? See if it then talks to the operating system and hands out a IP ?
<pavlos> ron____, dmesg | grep eth0 (no errors
<ash_workz> so I was in here the other day asking about pgpool releases but I didn't remember the exact package name so I just searched for pgpool in the software center
<pavlos> ron____, sure if you can restart the router, do it
<ash_workz> the last time I was in here, I was complaining about how low the version was for ubuntu
<ash_workz> !info pgpool2
<ubottu> pgpool2 (source: pgpool2): connection pool server and replication proxy for PostgreSQL. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.3-1 (yakkety), package size 976 kB, installed size 3912 kB
<allan_> Hi. I got a problem, My Ubuntu 16.04LTS with Gnome desktop does not shut down when I use the GUI button to shut down
<pavlos> ron____, pull the power, 5 secs, plug in
<ash_workz> oh wow, I guess it just got updated
<ron____> pavlos: Bashing-om no errors on dmesg. I'll go restart the router. It's gonna disconnect me for a sec
<ash_workz> I was gonna say, there are more recent versions in the software center
<allan_> Just work if I execute "sudo shutdown" or "sudo reboot"
<ash_workz> actually that still doesn't completely resolve my question; right now that says 3.5.3-1, but the software center lists 2 packages when I search for pgpool: postgresql95-pgpool2-35 and postgresql95-pgpool2-36
<ash_workz> so... what's up with that?
<k1l_> !info pgpool2 xenial | ash_workz
<ubottu> ash_workz: pgpool2 (source: pgpool2): connection pool server and replication proxy for PostgreSQL. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.3-1 (xenial), package size 957 kB, installed size 3633 kB
<ash_workz> oh xenial
<ron____> test
<ash_workz> anyway, my question remains
<ron____> pavlos: Bashing-om, I'm back
<k1l_> ash_workz: what is the question?
<Bashing-om> ron____: Back ! .. and we got a gateway assugned ?
<pavlos> ron____, and ...
<Bashing-om> assigned *
<pavlos> ron____,   yeah
<ash_workz> why does the software center populate postgresql95-pgpool2-35 and postgresql95-pgpool2-36 when I search for pgpool
<ash_workz> ?
<ash_workz> it doesn't specify that those are for a particular ubuntu distro
<ash_workz> and it doesn't even come up with the latest for xenial
<ash_workz> k1l_: ^
<pavlos> ron____, no ip?
<ron____> Bashing-om: pavlos nothing good unfortunately. whenb I grep mesg though link up appears many times in a row
<ron____> no ip
<k1l_> ash_workz: "sudo apt update ; apt search pgpool | nc termbin.com 9999" show the output please
<ron____> pavlos: Bashing-om I have a link is not ready followed by link up followed by link becomes ready then link up, down, up, down, up, up...... When it says link becoms ready and link is not ready it's under IPv6
<ash_workz> I wish I could pipe it to a gist
<pavlos> ron____, this line,  eth0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx
<k1l_> ash_workz: ?
<k1l_> ash_workz: run my command, it will output an url, show that url in here
<ash_workz> k1l_: nothing, complaining :P
<ash_workz> I knwo
<pavlos> ron____, forget the IPV6 lines
<ash_workz> I don't like termbin because you don't have as much control over it
<k1l_> ash_workz: less complaining, more facts
<ron____> pavlos: I do not get that line. I get "r8169 000:05:00.0 eth0: link up/down" only
<ash_workz> k1l_: yeah: https://gist.github.com/ash-m/7fee86e91650ac7e23e0208aaf6bc116
<ash_workz> k1l_: I mean, this *might* mean I am not using the 'software center' correctly
<ron____> pavlos: I just got a crash with package network0manager-gnome 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu4.4
<pavlos> ron____, look at the last lines of /var/log/syslog
<k1l_> ash_workz: so what is the issue with isntalling postgresql-9.5-pgpool2 now?
<pavlos> ron____, Bashing-om we agree, managed=false
<ash_workz> k1l_: nothing, I am just confused about the software center
<ron____> pavlos: A few interesting lines I see are " <info> (eth0): canceled DHCO transaction, DHCP client pid 4397"
<ron____> pavlos:  Bashing-om and possibly more important I get "<info> (eth0): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'ip-config-unavailable') [70 120 5]"
<k1l_> ash_workz: you see the versions from the ubuntu repo on your gist
<ash_workz> k1l_: yes, I see that... so what am I doing wrong with the software center, I don't understand the results
<Bashing-om> pavlos: ron____ false if NM is to manage networking .
<ash_workz> k1l_: http://imgur.com/a/v9ep2
<Bashing-om> ron____: GUI : Right-click Options -> A checkbox saying Enable Networking or not. .. and it is enabled here ?
<pavlos> ron____, in the Network Manager GUI, make sure you do NOT have ipv6 checked
<ron____> Bashing-om: It is enabled. pavlos: it was on automatic but NOT enabled. I can ignore it. Additionally I can add a gateway if needed. I don't want to do anything without running it past you guys first...
<k1l_> ash_workz: i dont know where those are coming from
<ash_workz> so.. take home message is: don't trust the software center
<pavlos> ron____, you could create a new wired interface, static and give yourself an ip 192.168.1.100, gateway 192.168.1.1 and see if that works
<pavlos> ron____, maks is 255.255.255.0
<pavlos> ron____, mask
<OerHeks> ash_workz, install synaptic, it gives a descriptionabout pgpool, maybe that helps
<ron____> pavlos: Any reason I'm not using 10.1.3.1 as my gateway? That's my router
<pavlos> ron____, I thought your router was 192.168.1.1
<excelsio2a> I'm back!
<ash_workz> sure; anything that improves the reliability of native tools :)
<ash_workz> OerHeks: ^
<ron____> pavlos: no. 10.1.3.1
<excelsiora> hi
<effectnet> hello.  i'm using the new version of freeplane, and the cursor keys and the home/end block of keys have stopped working.  just wondering what kind of behaviour this is?
<pavlos> ron____, so give yourself a 10.1.3.100 with gateway 10.1.3.1, mask and see it you can ping the gateway
<effectnet> oh well doh, i restarted the program and the keys are working again
<effectnet> still vaguely curious, but oh well
<ash_workz> OerHeks: that doesn't show those misc pkgs on the software center
<ash_workz> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<k1l_> ash_workz: those pacakges are snap packages and not apt packages
<ash_workz> k1l_: which ones are snap?
<OerHeks> k1l_, that could explain it indeed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pgpool2
<ron____> pavlos: So this is where I got with manual connection. This connects me, BUT when I try to ping 10.1.3.1 I get Destination Host Unreachable
<k1l_> the ones you talk about all the time
<pavlos> ron____, output of route -n
<OerHeks> ash_workz, you are on zesty 17.04 ?
<ash_workz> OerHeks: xenial
<ash_workz> is the naming gonna restart from 'A' on 18.x release?
<ron____> pavlos: 2 lines: Under destination 0.0.0.0 and 10.1.3.0; Gateway, 10.1.3.1, 0.0.0.0; Genmask, 0.0.0.0, 255.255.255.0; Flags, UG,U; Metric,0,1; Ref, 0,0; Use, 0,0; Iface, eth0, eth0
<ash_workz> I wonder why they skipped some letters
<pavlos> ron____, that's correct
<ron____> pavlos: woo! Now I just need to figure out why Destination Host is Unreachable. So was that a DHCP problem?
<pavlos> ron____, can you mod /etc/resolv.conf and add as nameserver the gateway, 10.1.3.1
<ron____> pavlos: should I still have 127.0.0.1?
<pavlos> ron____, either add a second line, nameserver or comment the first. Changes on /etc/resolv.conf are immediate
<ron____> pavlos: I made the change but the destination host stil unreachable
<eck> probs
<eck1> hi problem with mintlinux
<Bashing-om> pavlos: ron____ LAN , such that your house router connects to the apartment router for intrface to the internet ?
<pavlos> ron____, lets try sudo ifdown -a && sudo ifup -a
<ash_workz> is it bad to install a snap package?
<cfhowlett> !mint | eck1,
<ubottu> eck1,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ron____> Bashing-om: yes. I believe so. It connects to a wall socket. pavlos is that the right ifdown command? I get ifdown: Use --help for help
<k1l_> ash_workz: with you having that much trouble already. why dont you stick to apt and the ubuntu repo packages?
<eck1> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<pavlos> ron____, you should have the ifdown command ... so there is another router that eventually gets you out to the net?
<ash_workz> k1l_: yeah
<pavlos> ron____, ifdown -a implies all interfaces
<ron____> pavlos: OOops typo here. I ran it but still dest host unreachable. And I assume it's a modem that I'm connecting to, but I can't say for sure
<pavlos> ron____, Bashing-om help me undestand ... there is an apartment router that provides IP's to each apt. Your router gets a 10.1.3.1, then serves IP's to all systems in your apt.
<pavlos> ron____, Bashing-om via DHCP, say 10.1.3.100-200
<Bashing-om> pavlos: Uh Huh . so I am beginning to think .. we have a LAN here .
<ron____> pavlos: My router is hooked up through a wall outlet. It provides internet to my apartment. Everything else works fine on it. Like my mac is 10.1.3.103
<fishcooker> is there any iostat for cpu and memory usage?
<pavlos> ron____, Bashing-om since the mac got 103, that means other devides got 100,101,102  but yout 14,04 does not get an IP
<pavlos> ron____, devices
<pavlos> ron____, we're back to square 1
<FuZi0N> Is there any way to install Ubuntu using a windows installer without booting from usb or disc?
<cfhowlett> FuZi0N, windows installer?  if you are referring to wubi, don't.  dead, unsupported, cursed and WILL break things
<OerHeks> FuZi0N, there is wubi, depreciated.. and will not work for windows10. choose virtualbox then
<pavlos> ron____, if you were to boot off a live CD/USB, would Try ubuntu work and get an IP? if so, your existing configuration is messed up
<ron____> pavlos: I just checked fing for devices on my network. 10.1.3.100 does not show up. Additionally, this is a clean install :/
<ron____> pavlos: I downloaded the amd64 version because I'm on amd
<pavlos> ron____, if you log on to your router (http://10.1.3.1/) you can see the range of IP's DHCP offers
<santosh> Where can I have social talks?
<pavlos> ron____, amd is 64bit, x86_64
<Bashing-om> !alis | santosh
<ubottu> santosh: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<FuZi0N> :/
<FuZi0N> ok thanks
<ron_____> pavlos: sorry, what was that?
<santosh> Isn't there a non technical channel for Ubuntu?
<FuZi0N> i have a dedicated server but don't have access to reload OS
<cfhowlett> !ot | santosh,
<ubottu> santosh,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FuZi0N> i guess i'll need to open a ticket and have them do it manually
<pavlos> ron____, regarding amd, it says the system uses 64 bits where the i386 uses 32bits
<pavlos> ron____, uname -a
<pavlos> ron____, Linux linux 4.4.0-62-generic #83~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 18 18:10:30 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mystictot> where to find kernel public key and private key in distro kernel?
<pavlos> Bashing-om, running out of ideas ... we checked /etc/hosts,/etc/hostname,/etc/resolv.conf,managed=false
<r0gerth4t> pavlos hey whats your issue? i just got here
<r0gerth4t> pavlos but it sounds like it might be similar to why i came in
<pavlos> r0gerth4t, ron_____ cannot set his wired interface on 14.04
<jdm> guys
<r0gerth4t> okay never mind then
<jdm> lets get cracked out on vyvanse 60mg
<cfhowlett> jdm, this is ubuntu support.  stay on topic please.
<r0gerth4t> of all things, i actually can no longer access chat.freenode.net from my ubuntu, it says it cant resolve it. but nslookup sees various IPs, there is nothing overriding it in /etc/hosts, etc. where else would i look? unless ive somehow been actually blocked or something
<jdm> lets get cracked out on vyvanse and provide free ubuntu support for two days without blinking and only breathing through our mouths
<bazhang> jdm stop that now
<jdm> alright fine, ill venture "outside" (where ever that is, sounds dangerous) and socialize
<mystictot> i can't find public and private keys in /usr/src/linux-headers-4.2.0-27-generic/
<mystictot> ?
<OerHeks> mystictot, the public key is stored in your keyring, type 'keys' in dash and tool shows up. private keys are in the hands of development.
<scriptso__> hey!
<scriptso__> ls
<scriptso__> lol
<cfhowlett> scriptso__, stop please.
<ron_____> yup, no such luck with my internet
<cfhowlett> topic is ubuntu support.
<Bashing-om> pavlos: Look'n like to me a config issue . we not getting a IP from the router . That the router knows about . We have to set a gateway somehow -  with NM I expected it to be automagic .
<ron_____> pavlos: Bashing-om, I should be running amd64 correct? I have a 64 bit processor
<pavlos> ron_____, correct
<Bashing-om> ron_____: You have the correct install . Presently we are stuck on why there is no default gateway to your house router .
<pavlos> Bashing-om, yes but the router does not offer a dhcp
<ron_____> pavlos: good. That's what i have. Just making sure
<Bashing-om> pavlos: Well, the router is giving out IP's as other boxes on the in-house network work . We just not looking in the right place .
<pavlos> Bashing-om, even with a static ip, we have no path to router
<Bashing-om> pavlos: ron_____ Bad cable to the router ?
<pavlos> Bashing-om, that would be wild !!
<ron_____> Bashing-om: Cable works fine for every other device.
<ron_____> pavlos: Bashing-om: I'm going to boot up into a fresh install on a flash drive. I don't do UEFI right?
<jinxuesong> #IS
<pavlos> ron_____, just boot of a live usb and try ubuntu (runs from memory), do not install
<pavlos> ron_____, off *
<ubuntu-mate> hello everyone, just trying Ubuntu Mate from a USB drive, wondering if i can install it on this USB drive permanently
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-mate, you can
<cfhowlett> as with any ubuntu
<Bashing-om> ron_____: K; as to booting UEFI will not matter .. not related to networking how you boot up . in the liveUSB will be interested in seeing '  ip route list " ( 3 lines ) .
<ron_____> pavlos: Bashing-om alright. I'm in a fresh copy
<ubuntu-mate> That's nice, but i dont know how :), could you help me pls?
<ron_____> Bashing-om: pavlos ip route list has nothing
<pavlos> ron_____, so you are on Try Ubuntu and ifconfig does not give you an ip?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-mate, one way: /msg ubottu persistence
<MarcoP> anyone happen to know why graphical front ends to sudo like gksu don't see to work well with bleachbit
<MarcoP> seem
<ron_____> pavlos: Bashing-om, Same issues. No ip address
<jasna> hello, I am having issues with connecting to the wifi/internet after my laptop goes out of suspend mode
<MarcoP> seems like something gets altered somewhere cause the bleachbit settings get changed..
<guest-efwso2> 31337 h4x0r
<jasna> How do I get the internet/wifi reconnected after it goes out of suspend mode?
<jasna> I think it may be a driver issue...
<cfhowlett> guest-efwso2, topic here is ubuntu support.  ask your questions or provide meaningful answers.  jibberjabber in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bashing-om> ron_____: You are presently booting a liveUSB in "try ubuntu" mode - and no networking available here also ?
<ron_____> Bashing-om: yes. That is correct
<pavlos> ron_____, can you log on to your router and see the range the router offers (eg. 10.1.3.100-150) is it possible the router offers 3 IP's and you maxed out?
<ubuntu-mate> Im also booting now from a liveUSB in try ubuntu mode and everything works perfectly
<pavlos> ron_____, how many devices connect to your router?
<ron_____> pavlos: mmmm under 10 I believe
<pavlos> ron_____, and I assume the range is from 100-110 where the mac got the 103
<turista> hello every1, how can I make that the apt-get update only look for english stuff and no other languages?¿
<jasna> hello, I am having issues with connecting to the wifi/internet after my laptop goes out of suspend mode. Here us my lspci http://pastebin.com/pQCvjWAB
<ron_____> I don't know how to check that. By going to my router's ip address, I get a login page for my apartment complex
<OerHeks> turista, basicly not.
<turista> but I saw it in a magazine, just they are not very good explainning
<Bashing-om> ron_____: pavlos Oh Mercy .. now I am really confused as to what we have to work with :(
<pavlos> ron_____, if the try ubuntu does not get an ip, something fishy with the router
<ron_____> Bashing-om: pavlos, you guys can ignore the login page though, I can get that working. I'm just trying to get my instance to ping the router
<pavlos> ron_____, the try ubuntu uses NetworkManager and DHCP, it works out of the box
<pavlos> ron_____, you said, it did not so I dont know what else to suggest
<ron_____> pavlos: I jut disconnected my router from internet and connected my pc directly to the wall socket
<pavlos> ron_____, reboot pc or restart network
<pavlos> ron_____, do you get an ip?
<Bashing-om> Getting close to release ! " Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170216.1) has been added ; server amd64, i386, ppc64el look good " .
<ron_____> pavlos: Just tried. I've got nothing :/
<pavlos> ron_____, I have to leave at 8pm (in 7 min). I hope someone else can chime in
<ubuntu-mate> anyone here Using a Chromebook Pixel 2013?
<ron_____> pavlos: I greatly appreciate your help
<OerHeks> ubuntu-mate, if you open it, losing waranty, you should be able to run ubuntu on it  http://fossforce.com/2016/08/1596877/
<turista> I can not install apt-fast dunno why -__-
<OerHeks> !info apt-fast
<ubottu> Package apt-fast does not exist in yakkety
<turista> after using sudo add-apt-repository ppa:apt-fast/stable did work fine
<turista> then I did use apt-get update then I did try to install but just fail
<OerHeks> turista, look at the ppa page, does it have a package for your ubuntu version? https://launchpad.net/~apt-fast/+archive/ubuntu/stable
 * turista kickes the magazine
<OerHeks> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/
<explodes> I just upgraded my RAM a couple weeks ago. Whenever I open up some IDEs, my chrome tabs *crash* and then keep crashing. I feel like I have some bad bits in my RAM or something.
<explodes> What is a good tool for checking the RAM?
<wedgie> explodes: memtest. Should be one of the options in grub when you boot up
<explodes> Ah, grub doesn't show by default, what do I press?
<OerHeks> hold shift @ boot
<explodes> ok awesome. thanks
<explodes> ETA for 16GB?
<explodes> all night?
<wedgie> explodes: once I had a situation where I upgraded ram and had problems like what you describe. Turns out i needed to update my bios
<explodes> oh neat
<wedgie> 16GB will take quite a while, yes
<OerHeks> do 2 runs, that would give some result
<sdasda> Hi guys .... fedora/mint/ubuntu for start ?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i have installed kubuntu 16.10 but when i start the system, it drops to a terminal asking for login, instead of showing the login welcome screen
<silv3r_m00n> how do i diagnose the problem
<OerHeks> sdasda, you were told to poll in ##linux, we say use ubuntu
<cfhowlett> sdasda, we would have no way of knowing what is best for you, would we?  but ... since you asked the ubuntu support channel ... download ubuntu, make a bootable USB, boot the USB and perform your own testing so you can decide for yourelf?
<wedgie> sdasda: going to ask that in every distros channel? YOu realize that each channel will recommend that distro, right?
<ron_____> Anyone want to take a crack at this super weird connection issue?
<Bashing-om> ron_____: Still on this . We stil have to find out the why there is no DHCP . With the box connected to the house router, and that to the apt router, what returns ' arp -a ' ?
<ron_____> Bashing-om: nothing returns from that. What should that do?
<sdasda> wedgie: sorry my english is very bad, so ...
<sdasda> ok guys so ubuntu but KDE UNIT or GNOME ? :D
<turista> gnome
<OerHeks> sdasda, try them all, and use the one you like
<Bashing-om> ron_____: "sysop@x1604:~$ arp -a >> dlinkrouter (192.168.0.1) at 6c:19:8f:eb:ca:1b [ether] on enp1s9
<Photon> Random question, is there a license I can use that basically means my code cannot be used/redistributed in any way unless I give permission? USA
<cfhowlett> sdasda, stop.  please.  install ubuntu. AFTER you install, come back and we'll tell you how to test the other desktop environments
<wedgie> Photon: that's the default. All rights reserved.
<Photon> Oh
<Photon> xD
<Photon> Thanks
<Photon> "it no longer has any legal effect in any jurisdiction."
<wedgie> a license *is* that permission
<explodes> Hmmm "hardinfo" doesn't appear to show my motherboard type, where can I find that
<turista> sudo nmap -sP 192.168.0.1-255
<ron_____> Bashing-om: What is that that you want me to do?
<wedgie> Photon: of course, if this is for something important you may be better off talking to a lawyer, not strangers on the internet :)
<Photon> Yeah =P
<OerHeks> turista, correct would be: sudo nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24
<Photon> Another issue. IntelliJ IDEA suddenly doesn't work from the menu
<turista> but in the magazine did show different, that ppl is bad at teaching p.q
<turista> btw do you have the linux bible?¿ I can't find it browsing these torrent files
<turista> brb
<wedgie> turista: both notations are acceptable
<explodes> holding shift didn't work
<OerHeks> turista, https://help.ubuntu.com/ in html or pdf
<OerHeks> explodes, should work, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wedgie> explodes: worst case the usb or cd you installed from will have it as an option as well (and many other distros include it too)
<turista> I rather to have that help in pdf :-P
<ron_____> Bashing-om: I just ran dhclient -v eth0 and it keeps showing DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval (n) (xid=0x7b268451)
<ron_____> where n is a number
<Bashing-om> ron_____: I am continueing to beat my brains up to come up with the means to know what the router is broadcasting . So we come up with the correct OP to adrress your router . My last was in response to "nothing returns from that. What should that do?" showing on a good connection what it "should do" .
<ron_____> Bashing-om: I'm sorry. I was confused on what you were appending to dlinkrouter
<jasna> hello, I am having issues with connecting to the wifi/internet after my laptop goes out of suspend mode. Here us my lspci http://pastebin.com/pQCvjWAB
<Bashing-om> ron_____: Oh it can get confussing :) Still, I have to winder if you have set in your router to hand out IPs ? On my router ( el cheapo ) I have . But I am going from the router into a High speed modem for my ISP .
<Bashing-om> winder/wonder*
<ron_____> Bashing-om: I've got an apple airport
<UHck> hey do you now where I can go to volunteer as a developer for ubuntu]
<Bashing-om> ron_____: All we know presently is that there is no IP to link to the router ! ( and linking the house router to the apt router may be another challenge ) .
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, when i start my ubuntu system, it drops to a login terminal instead of bringing up the gui screen, here is what the systemlog shows, http://pastebin.com/Cw0gvNVS
<silv3r_m00n> any idea whats going wrong ?
<Bashing-om> !contribute | UHck
<ubottu> UHck: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<UHck> Oh I may not have been specific enough byt I meant like I want to know what are other developers working on right now so I can help out I want to be MOTU
<cfhowlett> UHck, #ubuntu-devel       ask
<UHck> Thanks
<sponix> Where does Unity store the Launcher information ?
<sirensari> Is chmod technically a file operation?
<sirensari> Or is "file operation" a special type of command
<coffeeguy> hi how do you install themes in ubuntu?
<coffeeguy> !ubtto themes
<coffeeguy> !ubottu themes
<cfhowlett> coffeeguy, that would be /msg ubottu themes
<ron____> update on my issue! I tried using an entirely new router and no such luck. Still broken internet. So that rules out router and etheernet cable issues
<ron____> Also. Just so you know, I had this issue when using 1604, too.
<cfhowlett> ron____, 2 different machines?
<ron____> cfhowlett: same machine. 2 different routers, cords, versions of Ubuntu. Maybe it has to do with my mobo?
<cfhowlett> ron____, doubtful, I'd say.  boot a live USB and test your access
<coffeeguy> ty cfhowlett
<ron____> cfhowlett: I just did that with no such luck unfortunately
<cfhowlett> ron____, could it be an ISP issue?
<turista> it seems like a networking trouble :-P
<turista> if u have internet directly from the modem
<ron____> Nah. I'm running fine on the same network here and the same with my Windows boot on the same machine. It's only Ubuntu to from my router
<turista> then u didn't set the bridge between the two routers
<ron____> turista: I don't have access to the modem.
<turista> wich network parameters do u have from the subnet
<turista> or try a nslookup
<turista> if you think ubuntu is the trouble, u should check the tabs where the config of the network is
<turista> u may have a static address there :-P
<adonaros> anyone by any chance have the twitter sql dump and would be willing to share? thanks.
<ron____> Bashing-om: Holy *insert explitive* it works.
<ron____> Bashing-om: Gigabyte 990fxa ud3 mobo was screwing everything up. There is a setting IOMMU in bios to turn on that fixes everything
<ron____> Thank you guys so much for all the help the past few days. I definitely learned a bit about linux
<federico4523> hi?
<lolindiasucks> how do you stop a nigger from drowning?
<bobafett> issues with vpn connection and ip changing. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2352501
<CrazyTux> hello, I have read online that Lubuntu is one of the lightweight, faster and least resource hungry distros available. My question is if I have a distro like Ubuntu or Xubuntu installed on my laptop and then install Lubuntu Desktop over it, can I get the same performance?
<slicktux> CrazyTux: that does not make sense? install Lubuntu over it? as it overwrite it? or Overlay over the current installs; that is essentially 'upgrading' to lubuntu?
<Bashing-om> CrazyTux: To add to your delimma : If performance is the prime consideration . then learn what a core install is .
<slicktux> ^^
<slicktux> or go with Gentoo and run Openbox. . .
<CrazyTux> I am new to linux. I have Xubuntu 16.10 installed on my laptop. Over it I have installed Lubuntu Desktop, LXDE, Mate Desktop and Gnome also.
<CrazyTux> I will stick to Ubuntu and its derivatives.
<bobafett> any idea why i can connect to my vpn through network manager but the IP isnt changing?
<CrazyTux> At login I am presented with options like Lubuntu, Lxde, Gnome, Mate etc.
<CrazyTux> I can switch between those.
<CrazyTux> If I chose Lubuntu Desktop, does it give the same performance as when Lubuntu OS is installed? that actually was my doubt.
<slicktux> CrazyTux: that I do not know: I am sure that all of Xubuntu's services and packages will be loaded during init; so with regards to performance; if Lubuntu uses a differing, lighter DE, then yes you should get slightly better perf, it all depends. should not be too noticible in newer systems.
<CrazyTux> ok.
<CrazyTux> slicktux, thanks a lot.
<slicktux> Yer Welc;
<tatertots> bobafett: changing from what?...since it's usually a completely different adapter...are you sure you're not looking at the wlan/lan adapter and expecting to see something change...that's what it sounds like to me...you're looking at your 192.x.x.x and expecting it to change when you connect to vpn...
<explodes> omg what is this red error symbol on my gparted entry for bios_grub: https://imgur.com/a/Pp4G1
<slicktux> explodes: IDK but it might explode!
<explodes> joeks
<slicktux> explodes: maybe something wrong with fstab
<slicktux> it is missing a filessystem that's fer sure.
<CrazyTux> I am using Linux as the only OS on my laptop. I want to create a bootable usb drive of Windows 10 for my friend. I don't have access to any Windows system now. Is there any tool or application available for Ubuntu to create it?
<slicktux> might have to mkfs.* and reinstall kernel images.
<slicktux> dd
<explodes> me?
<CrazyTux> slicktux, dd?
<slicktux> CrazyTux: liveuSB or just the ISO to install?.
<slicktux> explodes: yes mkfs.*
<slicktux> or what ever .deb uses for automation.
<CrazyTux> ok
<explodes> Damn. Here is my /etc/fstab, it looks ok 2 me tho http://ix.io/6L7
<CrazyTux> thanks
<slicktux> CrazyTux: if you have the .iso than you can dd if=path/to/.iso of=/dev/USB** bs=512
<explodes> My blkid: http://ix.io/6ZJ
<CrazyTux> ok
<uxfi> hello
<slicktux> CrazyTux: dd is a could be a dangerouse command so be carefull!
<slicktux> ommit is a. . .lol
<CrazyTux> ok.
<CrazyTux> why dangerous?
<CrazyTux> and what is bs=512 in that command?
<slicktux> CrazyTux: because if you dd to say yer hdd or hdd partition than you will overwrite it with whatebever yer dd'ing and loose data
<slicktux> CrazyTux: dd --help
<slicktux> dd man page
<slicktux> RTFM my spoon broke
<CrazyTux> ok
<slicktux> lol
<CrazyTux> I'll use the live usb application.
<explodes> I'm running gpart on /dev/sda
<CrazyTux> thanks for that info.
<CrazyTux> bye.
<explodes> gpart didn't do squat
<slicktux> explodes: lol
<slicktux> explodes: are you trying to make a new partition when you already have it but it is only missing the filesystem?
<slicktux> explodes: also, was yer system able to boot with that 'error' or was that snap from a live environment?
<explodes> I have no idea what I'm doing .
<explodes> D:
<explodes> It boots, yes
<explodes> That was live - when I boot, i cannot open Grub with "shift" or by commenting out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<explodes> I figure these are related
<explodes> /dev/sda2 is flagged with bios_grub
<Bashing-om> explodes: sda1 fat32 implies this is a EFI machine . Then it is the escape key that grub looks for .
<explodes> werd
<explodes> thank you
<explodes> brb
<Bashing-om> explodes: spam the escape key . only a 3 second window of opportunity.
<explodes> nice that did it
<explodes> thank you
<Bashing-om> explodes: :)
<explodes> while this memtest is running for the next 500 years, every time I boot, i get a temporary black screen that says [/dev/sda4 clean: 234892798234/29384729878 something something
<explodes> what does that even mean?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<explodes> ohey sxy ldy
<Bashing-om> explodes: systemd just telling you all is fine .
<explodes> ok cool
<russki> Trying to figure out why only one speaker works in Ubun 16.10 on laptop, dual boot with windows 10 where all speakers fine in windows. Tried everything, any suggestions?
<tambu> Sorry guys, this seems like it should be simple but how do I change the unicorn port from 8080 it's in use. I tried changing gitlab.rb unicorn['port'] = 8081 and restart/reconfigure no luck.
<tambu> rofl it's commented isn't it sigh
<lord-ragnarock> So I'm installing 12.04 PowerPC via the Alternate ISO, and my 22 year old Macintosh is pooping out at some point after the base intsall and sometime before X and GNOME can be fully installed. I'm tempted to leave the installation be after the base install and install X myself.
<lord-ragnarock> Along with XFCE as well. Is that any difficult to do from a base install? :)
<lord-ragnarock> I know it's 'apt-get install xfce ... ... ...', but I'm wondering how much I'll have to set up manually :P
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: Do not know Macs, but a minimal install: ' sudo apt install xorg ; sudo apt intstall xfce4/ pne boots to terminal and in terminal ' startxfce4 ' to start the GUI.
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: That be sudo apt install xfce4 . one boots to terminal ......
<lord-ragnarock> Thought so :)
<lord-ragnarock> It's been years since I've messed with Ubuntu (normal Arch user) Does installing something like lightdm or SLiM automatically set the program up to be run after booting?
<lord-ragnarock> From my last old Mac I remember that's what it did. But at the same time my memory's crap hahaha
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: Honestly, on a single user system a login manager is useless overhead .
<CrazyTux> hello, I have installed Gnome Desktop on my existing Xubuntu 16.10. At login I get options Gnome, Gnome Classic and Gnome on wayland. What are these and what is the difference between these?
<drjam> when i see wayland i think of the game Android Netrunner
<drjam> but no help sorry
<hateball> CrazyTux: Wayland is the new display server, instead of X.org
<hateball> or Mir
<CrazyTux> ok.
<hateball> and gnome classic is a bunch of extensions to make gnome3 look like gnome2 afaik
<CrazyTux> and I am trying to update the OS now. I am on Gnome now. But, not able to update.
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> Now I'm able to.
<CrazyTux> Does Gnome 2 look like Mate?
<CrazyTux> or let me try it myself.
<GreySunshine> CrazyTux: Pretty much yes.
<tatertots> good idea
<lotuspsychje> CrazyTux: perhaps the #ubuntu-gnome channel might also be interseting for you?
<lotuspsychje> *interesting
<CrazyTux> yes.
<CrazyTux> I'll be back in a minute.
<CrazyTux> thanks a lot, guys.
<tatertots> somebody in #ubuntu-gnome must have made you upset
<isdes> if i want to connect my note 5 to the linux im on an send it a adb file how to i do that ?>
<B105PH3RE> maybe somebody can help me with my issue, samba only giving me like 6-9 MB/s while everything else is like 50-60mb/s any ideas?
<B105PH3RE> tweaks perhaps
<tatertots> client or servre
<CrazyTux> yes. Gnome classic resembles somewhat to Mate.
<tatertots> server
<B105PH3RE> server
<tatertots> server is ubuntu?
<B105PH3RE> yes
<tatertots> what os are clients?
<B105PH3RE> 12.04 i believe let me check again
<B105PH3RE> 16.04
<CrazyTux> I am curious, why so many DEs in Linux/Ubuntu?
<B105PH3RE> are clients, windows, mac, varios others
<CrazyTux> Is it just the appearance or something more that changes when a DE is changed.
<B105PH3RE> all connections on transfer are slow
<tatertots> are any of the clients linux ?
<B105PH3RE> yes
<tatertots> are those linux clients configured to mount the share at boot via fstab?
<tatertots> check which version is being used
<isdes> #sprint
<tatertots> smb version
<B105PH3RE> one sec let me check
<tatertots> sounds like 1.0
<B105PH3RE> ubuntu 12.04 server with smb 3.6.25
<B105PH3RE> all shares are affected
<B105PH3RE> regardless of drive location and such
<B105PH3RE> its the only service that is slow sftp http everything else is good xrdp also is good just not samba file transfers on gigabit netowkr
<B105PH3RE> network*
<tatertots> do you have access to one of the linux clients right now?
<tatertots> never heard of 3.6....3.0 is the highest....so we are talking about two different things most likely...you'll need to access one of the linux client now and let me show you how to find the smb version i'm talking about
<tatertots> there is no 3.6 that i'm aware of
<tatertots> there's 1.0 2.0 2.1 and 3.0 that's it
<B105PH3RE> samba version it says i have based smbd --version is 3.6.25
<tatertots> you might be talking about the version of the samba package
<tatertots> yeah you are talking about the version of the samba package......that's not what i'm talking about
<B105PH3RE> which version you want of the deb file that was used?
<tatertots> no....it's a little more complicated than that
<B105PH3RE> ok
<B105PH3RE> so spill the beans then where do I check for the version your talking about?
<gonzzor> The ubuntu cloud image recently changed so that the ubuntu user is no longer created. Where can I find any release notes related to this, or information about the construction of this image?
<tatertots> i'll ask you one again
<tatertots> do you have access to one of the linux clients right now?
<B105PH3RE> i'm on my linux client yes
<B105PH3RE> i don't use wincrap
<B105PH3RE> 7 machines one is windows the wifes
<tatertots> do you have the samba share mounted right now? yes or no
<B105PH3RE> yes
<B105PH3RE> its mounted
<tatertots> type mount
<tatertots> in terminal
<tatertots> find the line of your smb share
<B105PH3RE> i know you want my current fstab
<B105PH3RE> one sec
<tatertots> don't need the fstab...i just know it consistently reveals what i'm talking about to make a demonstration for you more easily
<B105PH3RE> sorry its not mounted
<tatertots> but having it mounted should suffice also
<tatertots> did you type mount and find the line for your smb/samba share?
<B105PH3RE> its not mounted
<anddam> I'd like to check the health of a couple HDD, I installed smartmontools and played with smartctl  from the docs
<anddam> problem is I don't really know how to use the tools, I have a couple attributes from the short test that are pre-failure
<tatertots> it's frowned up on around here to tell people to google something or read up on something but .........research SMB Protocol versions.....then you will know what i'm talking about...and also  that 3.0 is the highest version
<anddam> I don't know if it's critical or what  else, I looked for a tutorial and for "smartmontools for dummies" with no luck
<tatertots> so off to google you go
<hateball> anddam: smartctl -a /dev/sdWhatever, pastebin results here
<B105PH3RE> so you want me to get the protocol versiont that samba is using?
<anddam> hateball: https://gist.github.com/anddam/7c3c85385b6f7e2a4569ee7204cdbb45
<tatertots> if i had to bet money...i'd bet you're using 1.0 from the sound of your testimony
<B105PH3RE> ok so how can I change it ugrade it on ubuntu 12.04
<tatertots> but it's your computer...and you are the admin of it not me
<anddam> hateball: as you can see attributes 1, 3, 5, 7, 10 are pre-fail, but I'm not really sure how to interpret that
<anddam> hateball: I do understand the individual meaning of the attributes, namely 1, 5 and 7 are the most worrisome to me
<work> hi
<work> google chrome dont install on Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus)?
<tatertots> you can't even mount it...what on earth makes you think you're going to upgrade something
<tatertots> lol
<ducasse> !zesty | work
<ubottu> work: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<B105PH3RE> I can mount it but I don't usually mount it to access
<B105PH3RE> don't be arrogant now
<B105PH3RE> if thats even problem
<tatertots> if you had done your home work on SMB protocol versions like i suggested you would know what i speak of is fact...word is bond
<B105PH3RE> you never suggested you just started asking questions... if you thought it was the protocol would have been nice if you said so...
<B105PH3RE> but thanx for the help anynow
<B105PH3RE> anyhow*
<tatertots> you would also know that i was completely and %100 accurate when i said there is only 1.0 2.0 2.1 and 3.0
<tatertots> but i gotta stop even talking to you before you get me in trouble...i already got enough haters around here
<B105PH3RE> i'm not a hater and I don't hate you I just thought you were asking for my samba version not the protocol version miscommunication in here is common
<B105PH3RE> i've been using linux for over 15+ years but not all aspects I have been in depth with
<anddam> any advice on how to make sense of smartmontools' output?
<hateball> anddam: to make things more fun, some manufacturers use their own values for stuff
<hateball> anddam: so you'd kinda need to google the model of drive + Raw_Read_Error_Rate, for instance
<hateball> anddam: like manufacturer X would use 1 as the value for 1 error/reallocation, but that's not certain for all...
<anddam> hateball: that's just the best
<hateball> anddam: I googled this http://sgros.blogspot.se/2013/01/seagate-disk-smart-values.html
<anddam> hateball: assuming the meaning is the one reported by smartmontools, how should I read those 5 pre-fails?
<hateball> anddam: Yes it's awesome and great fun, why would anyone use the same standards :D
<anddam> is there a "better" manufacturer to look for in future?
<anddam> someone who adopts an actual standard?
<anddam> btw I updated the gist with the second drive I'm looking to check
<hateball> anddam: I doubt there is. Everything sucks! Also I really only flashdrives these days. But ##hardware would perhaps know more
<B105PH3RE> tatertots: btw my version is 1.0
<anddam> hateball: thanks. incidentally the 4TB drive is a Seagate so that url will be useful
<lord-ragnarock> Is there a way to change the installation source in the alternate install?
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: i figured it was
<hateball> anddam: the WD drive is pretty obvious it is failing at least
<lord-ragnarock> For context: In my PPC version I have to boot from just a kernel and ramdisk via a Mac application called "BootX", from which it looks for a CD after I select my keyboard layout :P
<hateball> anddam: personally I replace drives after even 1 error. Some say you can be lucky and it keeps working properly... but I rather not take chances
<anddam> hateball: by "1 error" you mean one failing attribute?
<B105PH3RE> tatertots: so my version of samba supports 2.02 protocol version maximum so now I need to just upgrade it
<hateball> anddam: at least for read/writes
<anddam> btw I see Disks program in Unity has "SMART Data & self-tests" entry but for my USB device it's greyed out, while it's working for the SATA device
<anddam> is Disks not relying on smartmontools?
<anddam> I ask because smartmontools can read the external box SMART into since it supports its chipset
<anddam> hateball: to make matter more confusing the "Error log" section of the WD says "No errors logged", but the "Self-test log" has two short tests completed "with read errors"
<anddam> way to be confusing???
<B105PH3RE> tatertots: would it help if I used client min protocol coreplus or any other option
<B105PH3RE> tatertots: your mount trick doesn't work when I force smb2 protocol I can't mount it.. it will only mount with protocol 1 enabled using the mount
<cfoch-always> hi
<cfoch-always> where should I locate my websites in Ubuntu using apache?
<cfoch-always> /var/www ?
<cfoch-always> or should I enable userdir on put it on public_html?
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: the server is ubuntu correct?
<B105PH3RE> yes
<Dynetrekk> hi, apt upgrade hangs on downloading packages (16.04). hitting Ctrl-C and re-running makes it progress again, but this has to be repeated often. what's the issue? it's been like this since 16.04 was released AFAIK
<B105PH3RE> I was able to force the smb2 protocol but I can't mount the share but I am going to try a transfer right now with smb2 forces
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: then you are fully capable of something > 1.0
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: you will need to make sure you smb.conf reflect that
<B105PH3RE> i believe whats happening is that the client is using he bottom of the barrel by default so I am trying to fix that right now
<B105PH3RE> working on it now
<Ben66> Dynetrekk: try a different mirror
<Dynetrekk> Ben66: /etc/where?
<Ben66> you can choose one from the software sources thingy
<Ben66> Dynetrekk: check first answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/53084/how-do-i-change-which-mirror-i-get-updates-and-software-from
<Dynetrekk> Ben66: great
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: there is a form of "negotiation" that occurs.....and sometimes you end up with 1.0 as a result, unless you architect things in a > 1.0 manner
<B105PH3RE> i can't access the share when I force smb2 should I use COREPLUS or LANMAN
<cfoch-always> I think you didn't read my message
<B105PH3RE> can i force smb1.2 or something didn't see thay anywhere
<cfoch-always> should I use a userdir $HOME/public_html or put my files in /var/www ?
<koen_> i am not able to ssh from ubuntu to fedora
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: did you already try lanman
<B105PH3RE> cfoch-always: are you gonna have lots of users?
<lotuspsychje> koen_: perhaps try the #openssh channel?
<B105PH3RE> no only core coreplus and smb2
<B105PH3RE> can't use smb2 to access the share
<koen_> could someone help me out .gettingssh: connect to host 192.168.47.129 port 22: No route to host
<Dynetrekk> koen_: that IP address does not have a server on the other end
<B105PH3RE> koen_: can you ping that ip and is the ssh server running on that port or a different port?
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: you'll need to fix your smb.conf......my ubuntu server auto negotiates 2.1
<cfoch-always> B105PH3RE: yes
<B105PH3RE> tatertots: what exactly only thing it did was min and max protocol
<koen_> Dynetrekk: why do we need sshd there.sshd is needed only in the machine where we try to ssh from right?
<B105PH3RE> koen_: is this a new config or you just having this issue on one system or no systems can remote it?
<Dynetrekk> koen_: ping that IP first, see if the machine even exists
<koen_> B105PH3RE: i tried for 2 systems.so i guess its nt allowing for multiple systems too
<Dynetrekk> koen_: then try ssh -v $myip
<B105PH3RE> koen_: can you ssh localhost on the that system?
<koen_> im nt able to ping getting host unreachable
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: how are you mounting your shares?
<B105PH3RE> koen_: you cannot ping
<Dynetrekk> koen_: then you won't be able to SSH or anything else on that machine
<koen_> B105PH3RE: i am able to ssh in localhost
<B105PH3RE> tatertots: it won't let me with smb2
<cfoch-always> B105PH3RE: so should I use userdir?
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: or how HAD you been mounting them @ 1.0
<B105PH3RE> koen_: you are on that computer 192.168.47.129
<B105PH3RE> tatertots: with mount command with -t cifs
<koen_> B105PH3RE: no on 192.168.47.128
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: don't use that
<B105PH3RE> tatertots: can't access the file share over file manager
<koen_> B105PH3RE: trying to connect it to 192.168.47.129
<B105PH3RE> koen_: and you cannot ping then you have a communication problem
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: mount.cifs
<B105PH3RE> yes
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: mount.cifs    NOT mount -t cifs
<B105PH3RE> the other way I usuall access it isn't mounting i'm using thunar file manager to access the share vis smb://192.168.0.1/sharename
<B105PH3RE> i never mount the share
<B105PH3RE> thunar file manager I guess mounts it for me
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: take control of things or you will be stuck with 1.0
<B105PH3RE> windows users can access share either with smb2
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: can or can't.....the inclusion of the term "either" is kinda throwing me for a loop
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: you meant "can't" right?....because that doesn't sound anywhere near grammatically correct when you later include the term/phrase "either'
<B105PH3RE> I cannot access the shares when I use smb2 protocl
<lotuspsychje> isdes: just readed this article, can it help? https://www.maketecheasier.com/back-up-android-data-adb-ubuntu/
<B105PH3RE> koen_: that machine ip address appears to wrong or that computer doesn't have a proper connection
<B105PH3RE> koen_: your network settings might be wrong on that computer since you cannot ping 192.168.47.129
<B105PH3RE> koen_: you don't have a firewall do you? or either ip computers?
<koen_> B105PH3RE: no i dont have firewall set
<cfoch-always> what is the difference between $HOME/public_html and /var/www ?
<B105PH3RE> figure out why you can't ping 192.168.47.129 then you should be able to ssh
<Ben66> cfoch-always: they're completely different directories
<B105PH3RE> cfoch-always: if you use $HOME/public it will be locationg under www-data/public I believe or null since the user running it will be www-data if I remember or maybe apache
<B105PH3RE> cfoch-always: it should be a static folder
<B105PH3RE> don't use $HOME
<cfoch-always> why?
<Ben66> cfoch-always: would help if you explained what you're doing
<B105PH3RE> it should be static
<cfoch-always> For example, I see that shared hostings create a public_html directory
<cfoch-always> why do they do that?
<TomyWork> certain applications have stopped rendering new text not long after resuming from standby. existing text is still there, but whenever i trigger any kind of refresh in an existing application, it stops displaying text. this happened before and restarting my computer fixed it, but i cannot do that right now as i have applications with important work still open. luckily browsers and the main text areas of kde konsole and xchat still work, but i cant even read
<TomyWork> what i'm typing right now :)
<lotuspsychje> !xchat | TomyWork
<ubottu> TomyWork: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<TomyWork> least of my concerns right now
<B105PH3RE> TomyWork: did you try alt tabbing or moving the windows to a new desktop
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: details plz? ubuntu version? updated system? etc?
<TomyWork> nope, restarting the application doesnt work either. kubuntu 14.04
<TomyWork> updated in the last 2 weeks or so
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: when did it all start to go wrong?
<B105PH3RE> i prefer old style irc like weecaht
<B105PH3RE> weechat*
<Ben66> cfoch-always: because if multiple people are having things hosted on the same computer, it makes sense to have it in the users' home directory
<TomyWork> toggling compositing on and off (alt-shift-f12) didnt help :/
<B105PH3RE> TomyWork: did you restart your x server but you have to close all applications
<TomyWork> B105PH3RE i cannot do that right now, cause that would mean i lose work
<B105PH3RE> well then your doomed
<B105PH3RE> save your work
<B105PH3RE> hotkeys should still work no?
<TomyWork> yes, but that work cannot be saved
<B105PH3RE> why
<TomyWork> it's basically a ton of consoles and such ready to be used
<TomyWork> i'll try and see what happens if i standby/resume again
<B105PH3RE> you risk crashing
<TomyWork> since it started after standby/resume
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: you might wanna consider some system cleaning after next reboot
<B105PH3RE> you will crash if you can't refresh ram if you've got lots of stuff running
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje what do you mean?
<B105PH3RE> you should use tty's instead of x consoles they won't do that to you on resume
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: thats not suppose to be happening like this every time right? try bleachbit and preload to optimize your system
<TomyWork> B105PH3RE dont worry, i'll not cut power :)
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: find the bottleneck thats causing it
<B105PH3RE> lotuspsychje: is xchat a console irc client?
<TomyWork> bottleneck?
<TomyWork> i dont have a performance issue
<TomyWork> performance is fine
<TomyWork> it's just not rendering text
<TomyWork> it's all white (or whatever the background color is in that area)
<B105PH3RE> no but when you go from standby the ram gets filled with your data from session which sometimes doese always work good
<lotuspsychje> B105PH3RE: i use hexchat, gui
<B105PH3RE> oh hexchat I thought I saw xchat
<TomyWork> bleachbit, that seems to be some windows tool they adapted for linux, no?
<lotuspsychje> !xchat | B105PH3RE
<ubottu> B105PH3RE: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<TomyWork> not going to use one of those "cleanup" tools
<B105PH3RE> i'm on console
<B105PH3RE> no gui
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: like you wish, its your system
<TomyWork> not without the ability to do snapshots anyway :)
<B105PH3RE> tatertots: i was able to get a little better speed with COREPLUS
<TomyWork> anyway, goigng to standby
<B105PH3RE> tatertots: LANMAN2 works too but haven't tested speeds on it yet
<greenco> i have a dell inspiron duo with ubuntu 16.04. havent been able to get a tablet system into it. touch emulator isnt working
<B105PH3RE> greenco: its a touchscreen? did you get the device drivers and such
<zamba> how do i know if i want a amd64 or a i386 package? 64-bitvs 32-bit?
<baymax_> gimme some basic commands to start with xnome irc
<greenco> yes its a touchscreen emulator drivers
<lotuspsychje> zamba: your system downloads the right architecture packages
<zamba> lotuspsychje: i'm downloading a package manually
<lotuspsychje> zamba: wich package?
<zamba> lotuspsychje: why does that matter?
<zamba> lotuspsychje: i have the choice of either amd64 or i386
<lotuspsychje> zamba: what architecture is your ubuntu?
<zamba> 64-bit
<zamba> so i guess i need amd64?
<lotuspsychje> zamba: yep
<B105PH3RE> besides you want the 64-bit its multiarch
<lotuspsychje> zamba: did you check the ubuntu repos for the package you need?
<zamba> lotuspsychje: kernel 4.9
<B105PH3RE> still only getting low transer rates over samba shares
<lotuspsychje> B105PH3RE: try the #samba channel perhaps?
<TomyWork> sleep worked, resume didn't
<s9iper1> anybody knows how can i change my ubuntu email ?
<TomyWork> B105PH3RE you mentioned something about ram getting filled upon resume... my ram usage was fine though. i have 16 gb and didnt even have my usual VM running, so i had plenty to spare
<B105PH3RE> ya but your computer dumps your session to hard drive
<B105PH3RE> while in stanbdy
<B105PH3RE> then loads it back up after you resume it
<ducasse> s9iper1: "ubuntu email"?
<s9iper1> my email is s9iper1@ubuntu.com
<s9iper1> i want to change it to bilal.shahid@ubuntu.com
<toothpick> hm got a question regarding ubuntu 16.04 and mysql/openssl - i've created self signed certs. to create a tls connection between mysql server and web server. If i connect through the CLI using mysql -h blabal -p and specifices the path to the ssl certificates within the same line, the connection works and status shows SSL CIPHER in use. However, when i add the certificates to /etc/mysql/my.cnf under [client] i get the following error
<ducasse> s9iper1: nothing to do with us, talk to whoever admins email.
<toothpick> ... SSL connection error: SSL_CTX_set_default_verify_paths failed*
<lotuspsychje> s9iper1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<s9iper1> ok thanks
<s9iper1> lotuspsychje, ducasse
<s9iper1> lotuspsychje, its not like changing the launchpad username
<s9iper1> i have already done it
<s9iper1> but my i can use s9iper1@ubuntu.com cannot bilal.shahid@ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> s9iper1: perhaps this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<telecos> hi?
<telecos> hello?
<telecos> there's somebody?
<telecos> am i alone?
<telecos> PLEASE
<lotuspsychje> !ask | telecos
<ubottu> telecos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<telecos> hi lotus
<telecos> how r u?
<telecos> xd
<telecos> cya
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: that's better than 1.0
<B105PH3RE> well I thought but not anymore its back to usual slow crap
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: 3.0 is nice
<TomyWork> <B105PH3RE> ya but your computer dumps your session to hard drive
<TomyWork> i thought it only does that in hibernate
<B105PH3RE> aren't you going into standby?
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: 3.0 is fast as heck
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: by comparison
<B105PH3RE> I can't use those
<roothorick> I'm trying to install nvidia-367 on Ubuntu GNOME, and apt wants to install most of Unity
<TomyWork> B105PH3RE i did. it came up with a blank screen and flashing monitor power led.
<TomyWork> i.e. no signal
<B105PH3RE> thats the same as hibernate
<TomyWork> B105PH3RE what
<TomyWork> you're not making sense
<B105PH3RE> if it power down its hibernating sleeping
<TomyWork> hibernate is hibernate and sleep is sleep
<TomyWork> and hibernate is not sleep
<B105PH3RE> hibernate/sleep same thing
<TomyWork> and vice versa
<TomyWork> no they're not
<roothorick> no they're not
<roothorick> hibernate = suspend to disk
<roothorick> sleep = suspend to RAM
<B105PH3RE> even worse
<B105PH3RE> suspending to whatever isn't good your storing your session for reuse and reloading after
<B105PH3RE> its rarely perfect
<B105PH3RE> in all my years
<TomyWork> works for me, usually
<mutsy> Goodmorning folks. So I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS but I can't get my phone mounted via usb using MTP. My phone settings are correct, I have the packages but still can't connect ... Anyone can help me out here? It does detect it when I check the dmesg output, but it ain't showing when I open "gnome-disks"
<TomyWork> works 99.9% of the time
<B105PH3RE> when it stats to get big its problamatic
<roothorick> I suspect that isn't even related to TomyWork's question
<B105PH3RE> how much ram you using for that session when its open and active?
<roothorick> but I didn't see it so
<TomyWork> it's just that it broke twice within a few days now, in the same vein. now that i think about it, it might have started after the last system update
<B105PH3RE> he's got not text on various consoles I guess is what I understand correct TomyWork ?
<TomyWork> roothorick after resume from suspend, i got blank text boxes, labels and everything in most applications
<TomyWork> kde stuff was still ok (i assume all Qt stuff would be)
<TomyWork> and so was the main text area in xchat and chromium
<TomyWork> everything else basically had no text anywhere
<TomyWork> that included tcl/tk applications like gitk, xchat's input text box and channel switch buttons, oh and contrary to what i said before, some KDE text boxes were affected as well
<B105PH3RE> mutsy: my android I have to switch to storage mode for mine to work
<TomyWork> roothorick so basically text rendering was broken across the board and the only things that worked were, i suspect, using their own text rendering engines
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: clean your system as i said before, bleachbit, install preload, check your graphics driver version,..
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje "preload monitors applications that users run, and by analyzing this data, predicts what applications users might run, and fetches those binaries and their dependencies into memory for faster startup times."
<TomyWork> how is that related to my problem at all?
<OerHeks> mutsy, is your android unlocked before connecting ?
<nx9010> hey all, is it normal with one tab opened in firefox with a flash animation opened to consume 420 MB?? with 234 mb to firefox, 124 mb to Web Content and 60 MB to plugin-player? I have 256 mb physical ram so I don't know what to do
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: you dont know where this bad text rendering comes from, so why not just try it? what do you have to loose?
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje 1. time 2. a working system
<OerHeks> nx9010, pretty normal yes
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje i dont see how this solves anything. i dont even have a problem that this could potentially solve
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: as it is now, your system isnt very workable right
<nx9010> OerHeks, weird question, thinking of the Windows alternate, but does Chrome or Chromium perform better on older laptops ?
<TomyWork> i have a fast SSD with everything on it, i dont need preloading
<gbellinoz> TomyWork / lotuspsychje: I've not heard "cleaning" a system being necessary for linux.  That's a concept from the Windows world.  Your issues sound like graphics card driver issues, but it's a 'who knows'.  You might try a different live distro (no messing with your HD necessary) to see if it suffers the same problem.  If not, then you can start looking at the differences.
<lotuspsychje> gbellinoz: in my opinion, bleachbit solved alot of issues here on #ubuntu
<nx9010> OerHeks, running in Lubuntu btw, should have said that too I guess?
<TomyWork> gbellinoz well i'm not sure if i can reproduce it reliably
<B105PH3RE> TomyWork: if it was find before a recent update then there's probably something related to that update
<nx9010> I would reallt
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje let me put it another way: if these tools solve any part of my problem, ubuntu is fundamentally broken.
<nx9010> Sorry, I would really like to minimize the ram usage, even if that means changing to another browser that supports java and flash
<MarcoPau> hi, do you know any good app to edit time date (and maybe author) of documents/files in linux? I use touch from command line but you can't do everything with it and I would rather have a small app to manage these things.
<MarcoPau> thanks for the hints!
<B105PH3RE> nx9010: what window manager are you using kde, gnome, xfce, i3, etc...
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: a 'smooth' system depends on many stuff, ubuntu isnt broken, its the user itself responsible to tweak
<nx9010> B105PH3RE, I think Xfce, how can I be sure from the terminal?
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: im 100% sure if you clean install kubuntu 14.04.5 your text rendering will be solved
<B105PH3RE> nx9010: well its not terminal its your windows manager you use when you login to X server
<nx9010> Or should I switch to a smaller linux distribution with a Pentium 4?
<B105PH3RE> nx9010: what distro you on now
<nx9010> I understand, but I made it auto login, so I am clueless at the moment. Lubuntu
<B105PH3RE> nx9010: lubuntu oh ok
<B105PH3RE> thats lxde
<nx9010> I am fairly new to Ubuntu, tried it several years ago until they applied the netbook interface.
<B105PH3RE> you want lightweight on ram usage
<DrManhattan> Good morning/evening. I'm having a heck of a time trying to call a very basic script into rc.local
<B105PH3RE> xubuntu is a little bit lightly but not much i3 is the lightest
<nx9010> lxde is more light than xfce, correct?\
<lotuspsychje> nx9010: i had some cases where an old laptop reacts better on xubuntu then lubuntu
<B105PH3RE> is think xfce is lighter based on my personal experiences
<DrManhattan> I just want to enable write caching on a few of my hard drives in ubuntu 16.04, so I use hdparm, but if I script the sequence of drives instead of making 4 separate hdparm commands, it doesn't work
<nx9010> I installed Lubuntu because Xubuntu had really bad performance.
<B105PH3RE> if it was worse then... whats the hardware specs?
<lotuspsychje> nx9010: it all depends on the machine,
<B105PH3RE> i386 arch or 64-bit?
<nx9010> i386
<nx9010> Is there a way to see specs from the gui? or do I need to use the terminal to list them in Lubuntu?
<B105PH3RE> i've got xubuntu on my netbook works good but what video drivers are you using and are you enabling composition?
<B105PH3RE> terminals faster
<DrManhattan> you know a single line in - something like: for i in {a..d}; do hdparm -W 1 /dev/sd$i; done
<lotuspsychje> B105PH3RE: wich card?
<DrManhattan> for some reason this doesn't work in rc.local, even if I make it a script and call it
<DrManhattan> right on the command line, no problemm
<DrManhattan> can anyone tell me what I might be missing?
<nx9010> what is the command again to show hardware?
<B105PH3RE> lotuspsychje: which card for what i'm not following sorry
<TomyWork> <lotuspsychje> TomyWork: im 100% sure if you clean install kubuntu 14.04.5 your text rendering will be solved
<nx9010> lxhw?
<DrManhattan> nx9010, lshw or dmidecode usually
<nx9010> lshw?\
<TomyWork> can you describe how this miracle will work?
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: sure, a used system gets dirty after the user makes it that way, a clean install brushes all the mess
<B105PH3RE> lscpu
<TomyWork> oh wait, you mean a clean reinstall... yeah that *could* work, but those tools wont do the miracles you claim they do
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: if you dont try, we will never know
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: thats what i would do
<PhoenixMage> Hi guys, there are few iscsi packages floating around and I am wondering which one is the most stable for a home lab NAS, integration with the zfs commands would be a plus
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: what shows on your lsb_release -a ?
<TomyWork> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<lotuspsychje> PhoenixMage: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might know more of that
<DrManhattan> Or maybe is there an appropriate channel for me to specifically ask questions about rc.local and/or scripting?
<nx9010> okay B105PH3RE , these are the specs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24006335/
<gbellinoz> lotuspsychje: what exactly gets dirty in a system?
<B105PH3RE> nx9010: lshw -short please
<nx9010> B105PH3RE, Oh did not know that existed, sure. :)
<lotuspsychje> gbellinoz: for example, ive seen systems get rid of old kernel mess, full /boot , unwanted files, history in browsers...all got solved for just installing bleachbit
<PhoenixMage> No worries, thanks lotuspsychje
<nx9010> B105PH3RE, got it now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24006353/
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje i'm managing my old kernels myself, my /boot was never full for reasons other than having too many kernels
<B105PH3RE> nx9010: did you install the radeon drivers
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: it was an example, not saying its your case..just trying to widen your options here
<nx9010> B105PH3RE, I tried, but I failed with the installer, it told me I did not have a compatible card, I am unsure how to install it correctly.
<B105PH3RE> try the additional drivers program
<B105PH3RE> see if it comes up there for any options
<gbellinoz> none of those things will cause application errors, or even slowness.
<gbellinoz> lotuspsychje: ^^
<nx9010> Searching for drivers . . .
<B105PH3RE> nx9010: sorry what version of lubuntu you running 14.04 or 16.04
<lotuspsychje> gbellinoz: if you have bad text rendering on several applications, something is wrong in your system
<Linux_Freedom> Yes the Drivers Manager might be an easy way to see if there are Radeon drivers available.
<B105PH3RE> if you fix your driver problem i'm sure it would speed things up for you alot
<B105PH3RE> the xorg driver tends tow work but I found with ati you need their drivers to get better performance
<lotuspsychje> gbellinoz: to find the bottleneck in a system needs a deeper hunt, by several things to try
<B105PH3RE> not familar with that particular model though
<nx9010> B105PH3RE, how do I see which version I got?
<gbellinoz> lotuspsychje: running out of disk space (or swap space) is about the only 'dirty system' thing that might cause that.  but not a big apt cache, lots of kernels, or even lots of things in /tmp.  As far as I know, that's just not how things work.
<B105PH3RE> additional drivers should tell you if no options show your running xorg most likely
<B105PH3RE> could you send your lspci for particular card
<B105PH3RE> video card
<B105PH3RE> rs200m
<Linux_Freedom> nx9010, type in terminal less /etc/issue
<lotuspsychje> gbellinoz: ive been suggesting bleachbit, preload and checking/switching graphics drivers doing these steps could do some magic for many systems
<nx9010> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS \n \l
<B105PH3RE> any news on additional drivers
<gbellinoz> That's fine.  The only one of those that isn't an interesting option is bleachbit.  Searching for hardware problems is probably a good route.
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje anyway, moving on, unwanted files - That's awfully vagues and if it means what I think it means, I'd rather be the judge of what I want or not. browser history - yeah if that's gone, I'll lose 50% of my productivity for a week or two. Chromium doesn't seem to have any performance issues either.
<TomyWork> and yes i am aware that your tools can be used for these 4 purposes, but do not hand them out as a panacea
<gaspar> nadie en español
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork, gbellinoz ill rest my case of this dicussion, you clean install kubuntu 14.04 and all your problems are gone, meaning your system is 'dirty'
<bazhang> gaspar, #ubuntu-es for spanish please
<gbellinoz> lotuspsychje: Put it this way, I've run linux for 18 years, full time, and never 'cleaned' anything, and never needed bleachbit.  logrotate cleans up old logs, /tmp gets cleaned out regularly, automatically (unless you turn of modification times on your file system).  I think even apt cache gets cleaned out automatically.
<nx9010> It only shows Unknown : Unknown, Processor microcode firmware for Intel-cpu's from intel-microcode (which is off by default now)
<B105PH3RE> i second gbellinoz on that
<gbellinoz> lotuspsychje: simply not true.  If a clean install solves it, it could have been corrupt files on disk, or an older version (reinstall will often pull new versions of things, depending on your installer).
<tatertots> i've had to help end users clean up a mess after using bleachbit also
<OerHeks> nx9010, only ati cards newer than 4xxx are supported, use the driver you have now.
<lotuspsychje> gbellinoz: even im an ubuntu fan, its an illusion linux doesnt get dirty
<nx9010> It can't even playback a 240p file at the moment though :@
<TomyWork> tatertots thanks, that's what i was suspecting as well
<nx9010> It could do that with Windows XP
<B105PH3RE> how is video performance if its ok then forget the video driver option you could try a difference browser
<TomyWork> it's my experience with a lot of those tools on windows
<tatertots> just yesterday some guy use bleachbit trying to clear free space....and guess what?....end up with no free space...disk drive %99 full
<OerHeks> nx9010, wait a year or 2, and 32 bit is useless too.
<B105PH3RE> well it seems to be a video problem to me if you can't do that since your hardware specs seem good enough to do what you want
<B105PH3RE> my netbook has similar specs and it runs well
<B105PH3RE> nx9010: do you have an xorg.conf file?
<nx9010> what is an easy site that has test files so I can see if it runs well?
<nx9010> B105PH3RE, I am not even sure what that is.
<gbellinoz> another way to look at it (for everybody else interested who didn't leave the room in a huff) is that stock linux machines run for *years* without rebooting.  So suffice it to say that anything that any 'cleaning' is done by the OS.  if bleachbit were necessary, it would be built in :)
<B105PH3RE> nx9010: this is installed on the system your not running this live?
<nx9010> It should be able to decode DVD's.. did Linux see it as a CD-RW btw?
<nx9010> B105PH3RE, No it is installed to the harddisk.
<tatertots> nx9010: can you open terminal?
<nx9010> Yeah I have one open tatertots
<tatertots> nx9010: in terminal>    sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> nx9010: press enter
<tatertots> nx9010: let me know when it's done
<B105PH3RE> welcome aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> grumble told me not to troll #freenode any more, so I am looking to pimp bimbos here instead of there
<TomyWork> i was wondering why they didnt just kline them :D
<B105PH3RE> k lined is what exactly?
<nx9010> tatertots, it was already installed and did not have to be upgraded it told me.
<tatertots> nx9010: in terminal>       inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> nx9010: press enter then share the url/link here
<nx9010> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24006411/ here you go tatertots
<B105PH3RE> tatertots: he already shared his hardware specs
<MimTek> Fuck syrian refugees. I hope they fucking dye trying to cross the european border. Fuck them, but their kids, but their women. When that fucking kick died in the mediterranean sea, I almost had an orgasm
<MimTek> die
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: i wasn't around for that...i'm in and out of this place...i usually only hang around for a few mintues at a time
<nx9010> I thought this display was 1280x1024 or something though :(
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: and you'll agree this is much "prettier"
<tatertots> and comprehensive
<tatertots> nx9010: in terminal>       xrandr|pastebinit
<nx9010> is there a a command to see the display stats? at what resolutions it's supposed to work?
<tatertots> nx9010: press enter
<nx9010> okay let me try
<tatertots> nx9010: press enter then share the url/link here
<B105PH3RE> tatertots: Ok, ok I have to agree.
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: yeah i know
<B105PH3RE> he already shared it did you leave in the wake
<tatertots> B105PH3RE: everything of importance all concentrated nice neat and pretty in one place
<B105PH3RE> at 04-59-06 he posted the link
<name10> can someone help me what im doing wrong. I have a remote server connected to my synology NAS over Sftp when i transfere files it only move my files with 13-14 mb sec. i tryed edit lots of setting but nothing helps. then i tryed to set up a webdav server and connected over Https and could now move files with 60 mb sec
<nx9010> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24006423/
<tatertots> nx9010: in terminal>       cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|egrep "EE"|pastebinit
<nx9010> Also, I'm not an he, but I don't mind :)
<tatertots> nx9010: no need to reveal gender...it can only lead to bad things an trouble...trust me ;)
<OerHeks> tatertots, he has got a single core, 256 mb and an ancient gpu .. no wonder that simple movies won't play
<tatertots> OerHeks: haven't seen a p4 in ages lol
<OerHeks> tatertots, in 2 years they are all useless.
<tatertots> nx9010: in terminal>       cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|egrep "EE"|pastebinit
<tatertots> nx9010: press enter then share the url/link here
<tatertots> nx9010: if you do not get a url/link speak up and say so
<B105PH3RE> ya buts its a 2.8ghz and he's got a radeon card should have no problems watching movies or surfing the web
<nx9010> Yeah it's not my main machine. I have a 3770k with an XSPC watercooler and a 970 GTX, but this is my old laptop..
<B105PH3RE> tatertots: go easy lad
<ducasse> tatertots: why grab all this info? the problem is pretty obvious.
<tatertots> it's still a free country isn't it?
<nx9010> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24006434/
<ducasse> tatertots: depends where you are.
<tatertots> name10 needs some help...
<bazhang> lets all be civil here please
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> how do i install a previous version of the nvidia driver ?
<tatertots> nx9010: looks like 1024x768 is as good as it gets for your configuration
<B105PH3RE> nx9010: are you able todo glxgears in console
<B105PH3RE> you may need to install it
<nx9010> I don't understand how with windows it ran in a higher resolution.. afaik
<name10> Tatertots: yes i will be very happy if someone can help :-)
<OerHeks> nx9010, but xp is dead, get over it.
<B105PH3RE> i believe you have a video driver or something not setup right my netbook is similar works great for what you are trying to do
<OerHeks> B105PH3RE, lets stop this useless determination of ancient hardware.
<nx9010> OerHeks, very informative information.. Some people have it running with customised security for certain purposes. I am just trying to min/max here with old gear that used to be able to even play certain 720p files, but please, no one hurt Linux where you dont understand hm?
<B105PH3RE> OerHeks: hardware is never useless if it works
<nx9010> Don't hurt the demi-god. lmao. When I say things ran with the right codecs in XP it did, are you saying Lubuntu is supposed to be heavier than XP?
<bazhang> nx9010, whats the ram
<tatertots> bazhang: this is nx9010 http://paste.ubuntu.com/24006423/
<bazhang> was it below 512mb
<nx9010> 256 MB physical ram
<tatertots> bazhang: typo correction... this is nx9010  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24006411/
<bazhang> nx9010, and the card is ancient R200M
<bazhang> nx9010, other than a minimal server
<bazhang> nx9010, you are never going to get full HD on that
<name10> can someone help me what im doing wrong. I have a remote server connected to my synology NAS over Sftp when i transfere files it only move my files with 13-14 mb sec. i tryed edit lots of setting but nothing helps. then i tryed to set up a webdav server and connected over Https and could now move files with 60 mb sec
<TomyWork> name10 have you tried scp instead of sftp?
<TomyWork> sftp isnt a terribly efficient protocol
<rt_ctx> name10 or rsync ?
<Ben64> TomyWork: whats the difference between scp and sftp
<tatertots> lol
<TomyWork> try scp first, it's more basic
<rt_ctx> scp id based on ssh
<rt_ctx> is
<TomyWork> Ben64 they're different protocols, both tunnelled through an ssh connection
<TomyWork> rt_ctx  ^
<name10> have not tryed scp. Will give it a try :-)
<vlt> Hello. On Ubuntu 16.04 I installed ubuntu-mate-desktop, language-pack-de and libreoffice-l10n-de. What else do I need to get German versions of programs like inkscape? Is there a meta package I can install?
<OerHeks> vlt, according to their page, german translations 0% > https://inkscape.org/en/doc/devel/translations-statistics-092.html
<valbr> hi all :)
<valbr> Is there a possibility to make a fan profile for a 3 pin fan
<valbr> fancontrol does it for a PWM fan, but not a 3 pin fan. can it be done with a 3 pin fan too?
<name10> TomyWork: You cant mount a drive in fstab with scp ?
<TomyWork> name10 yes, that's what sshfs does
<TomyWork> oh wait
<TomyWork> nope, sshfs uses sftp, according to the manpage
<name10> ahh then scp will not work for me :-(
<TomyWork> name10 doesnt that nas support nfs?
<zamba> today's lesson: 'last | reboot' is NOT the same as 'last | grep reboot'
<TomyWork> zamba not quite, no :)
<zamba> i learned that the hard way :)
<sveinse> How do I empty the trash on removable devices on gnome shell? (16.04) I've found the trash-can icon and selected "Empty", but it does not wipe the trash on the mounted removable device...
<sveinse> Of course I can do this from shell and remove the .Trash-* directory, but that is beside the point
<k1l_> the trash is a gui thing. not a cli thing
<name10> Tomywork: No sorry :-(
<TomyWork> CIFS? :)
<TomyWork> (i.e. windows shares)
<TomyWork> name10 are you sure? i have once heard someone describe their nas as a "synology nas" and they're using NFS to mount it
<sveinse> k1l_: yes, and gnome files behaves that way when you press delete on a directory in folder view. A pity if you can't really delete them from the same interface...
<rt_ctx> Yes you can make NFS with synology. You need to set NFS right.
<nx9010> bazhang, running  a server on a laptop would feel kinda weird haha
<bazhang> nx9010, thats the best you will get with that ancient low ram machine
<name10> Tomywork it does have it. but if folder is encrypted and for some reason synology does not supports NFS on encrypted folder
<name10> s
<nx9010> bazhang, forcing firefox to use Flash now on Youtube because maybe its a cpu bottleneck..
<OerHeks> flash is dead anyway, firefox and chrome use html5 and block flash by default.
<brunch875> About damn time. Flash is to be despised
<OerHeks> brunch875, they still try, got an update recently
<brunch875> but _why_
<skits> Need advice:  Thinking of spinning up a server primarily for dns(tired of isp redirects)  is it worthwhile to do this and effective using a ubuntu server?.
<name10> TomyWork: you there ? :-)
<PharaohSD> hi guys
<PharaohSD> need some help with docky
<snowweb> guys whats up
<snowweb> i have a problem, i forgot my firefox master password
<B105PH3RE> snow
<B105PH3RE> lots of frigin snow
<snowweb> and i cant access my saved credentials , can anybody help me?
<B105PH3RE> and you need to keep firefox data? bookmarks i'm assuming
<PharaohSD> anyone able to help me with docky?
<snowweb> B105PH3R3: yeah i do
<snowweb> how can i recover my credentials?
<PharaohSD> anyone can help me, i have 2 docks, just insalled docky and want to remove the old one(original dock), any help
<PharaohSD> anyone can help me, i have 2 docks, just insalled docky and want to remove the old one(original dock), any help
<PharaohSD> ^^^
<PharaohSD> anyone can help me, i have 2 docks, just insalled docky and want to remove the old one(original dock), any help
<B105PH3RE> snowweb: Well if you forgot the password you need to remmeber or your done for
<snowweb> really???
<ikevin> PharaohSD, don't ask every minuts, just wait for a reply
<PharaohSD> ok
<snowweb>  sad face (`-')
<TomyWork> snowweb any recovery mechanism would defeat the purpose of a password in the first place
<koleygr> snowweb: if you have a multiboot system or other pcs with firefox you can take from there some files to set them in your new firefox
<TomyWork> he'd still need to remember his password :)
<B105PH3RE> thats why you don't forget the master/root password
<B105PH3RE> plus you should change its every 3mths
<PharaohSD> any help with docky??
<name10> Tomywork: Will webdav have the save security ?. I cant find a way to use NFS because nfs dont work on encrypted folders on Synology. And my work has a policy about telling data has to be encrypted
<zamba> anyone experimented with the BRR patch to the 4.9 kernel?
<name10> save?same
<name10> save = same
<danieldu> join #Devices-Sprint
<PharaohSD> ikevin: no help yet <<-<<
<ikevin> PharaohSD, because nobody have a solution for you atm
<PharaohSD> can u help?
<ikevin> not sure, so, if i correctly understand, you would to remove unity defaut dock?
<k1l_> PharaohSD: you mean the unity launcher bar?
<PharaohSD> yes
<B105PH3RE> PharaohSD: all you need todo if find out the package name of the old one and uninstall it
<ikevin> not sure it's possible
<k1l_> you cant remove it. you can make that to the bottom, or make it hide. but not remove it
<ikevin> or use another DE
<PharaohSD> but then how is the new docky ones loaded without
<PharaohSD> i have both and want only 1
<k1l_> then use another desktop
<ikevin> like use ratpoison and load docky
<Nio_O> how i can find out how i`ve grafic manager (KDE, GNOME, unity] ?
<B105PH3RE> Nio_O: you find out which graphic manager your using?
<k1l_> Nio_O: by looking at it?
<Animanera> ciao
<Nio_O> I dont know it
<Animanera> ?
<Animanera> !list
<ubottu> Animanera: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Animanera> !list
<Animanera> ciaooooo
<elias_a_> What is the problem with italians.... :D
<B105PH3RE> sorry I don't speak that language
<Animanera> io parlo italiano
<k1l_> !it | Animanera
<Animanera> come si scarica xD
<ubottu> Animanera: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Nio_O> ciao ?
<TomyWork> in italian, unlike in every other language, ciao, means hello
<B105PH3RE> oh i thought he was saying goodbye?
<B105PH3RE> or she sorry...
<TomyWork> no, italian has it that meaning backwards :)
<Nio_O> nice, i know 1 word of italian, .. ciao xD
<B105PH3RE> ditto
<TomyWork> dude
<TomyWork> ditto is italian too
<B105PH3RE> really what does that mean?
<TomyWork> bleh, use the internet
<OerHeks> Nio_O, " echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " if it give ubuntu, you have unity. the others are clear ( kde/gnome)
<anddam> TomyWork: it's more likely ditto is from Latin
<OerHeks> Nio_O, oh wait, this one is better > echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<PharaohSD> B105PH3RE: & k1l_ ijust want the docky bar instead of the old gnome one
<PharaohSD> (srry got busy_
<OerHeks> PharaohSD, go into systemsettings > appearance > set autohide
<TomyWork> anddam maybe more likely, but still wrong :) https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ditto
<anddam> TomyWork: but not an Italian word  by any mean
<Nio_O> i`ve unity, ty :)
<Nio_O> gnome is better right ? :D
<k1l_> PharaohSD: "old gnome one"? what ubuntu and desktop do you use?
<capsloth> I have a simple udev rules that is not working.. can someone help me with it? http://pastebin.com/4pzcPetZ
<PharaohSD> ub 16.10
<PharaohSD> original desktop
<k1l_> PharaohSD: so its not the old gnome one.
<k1l_> PharaohSD: its the unity launcher
<k1l_> and i already told you your options
<PharaohSD> yes, how to remove the unity lancher?
<itsgokul> failed to fetch libmysqlclient-dev_5.1.73-0ubuntu0.10.04.1_i386.deb
<k1l_> you cant. i told you what you can do
<itsgokul> help
<k1l_> itsgokul: 10.04 is dead. dont use that anymore
<itsgokul> ubutnu 13.10
<PharaohSD> fixed it myself
<k1l_> itsgokul: ubuntu 13.10 is even worse.
<itsgokul> when i do apt-get install libmysqlclient-dev
<PharaohSD> thanks friends
<Nio_O> how name is right for the system (gnome, unity, kde) ... ?
<PharaohSD> k1l_:  fixed!
<Nio_O> desktop system or how ? :D
<k1l_> itsgokul: only systems that do still have support are 12.04 (just few weeks), 14.04, 16.04 and 16.10
<B105PH3RE> PharaohSD: btw you can use unity-2d which does have the dock thingy
<k1l_> itsgokul: if you run older ubuntus or other out of support releases you want to make a clean reinstall in most cases
<itsgokul> ubuntu 13 released in 2013 support closed?
<gautham> A question about Byobu - the docs claim it is fully compatible with GNU Screen. However, I'm not able to scroll up the buffer by doing C-a Esc and then using the arrow keys. Is this unsupported? If it is supported, how do I enable it?
<k1l_> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<k1l_> itsgokul: see the bots message
<OerHeks> B105PH3RE, Ubuntu-2d has been discontinued starting from 12.10
<B105PH3RE> oh
<B105PH3RE> i tried
<B105PH3RE> i don't use unity so
<itsgokul> but why remove files from server
<k1l_> itsgokul: because its dead since 3 years
<OerHeks> serverspace = money
<k1l_> itsgokul: dont blame others because you run outdated OS. you should try to upgrade to 14.04
<B105PH3RE> always go with LTS
<k1l_> !eolupgrade | itsgokul
<ubottu> itsgokul: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gautham> itsgokul, LTS releases arrive every 2nd year - 12.04, 14.04, 16.04 and sometime away, 18.04. Other releases get about as much time as a human zygote before it pops out as a baby (9 months).
<Xundres> if you don't like unity try changing DE
<Xundres> or just use classic gnome
<eso4g1> ola
<eso4g1_> o
<eso4g1_> fff
<eso4g1_> fff
<eso4g1_> fff
<eso4g1_> fff
<elias_a_> How does one install the VirtualBox Extension Pack downloaded from Ubuntu repos in .iso format?
<ikevin> elias_a_, the .iso file is the guest extension pack
<k1l_> elias_a_: you install the package with apt from the repos
<ikevin> you need to load it as a cdrom device
<k1l_> elias_a_: are you mixing guest additions with extension pack?
<elias_a_> k1l_: I don't think so. I just don't remember how to load it.
<k1l_> elias_a_: the extensions pack is for the host OS and you dont install it as iso
<elias_a_> k1l_: Ok. Let's see...
<k1l_> the guest additions are for the guest inside the vbox and that is installed form the vbox menu
<ideapad> ayy
<ideapad> irssi bretty good
<elias_a_> k1l_: Well, seems I mixed them up. :)
<elias_a_> ty
<elias_a_> It is funny how youtube is full of videos where people manually download the ext-pack when there is a metapackage for that...
<k1l_> yes, youtube is not a good resource for support.
<quem_> damn system won't load the command i put in /etc/rc.local. driving me nuts.
<quem_> everything that is set executable right, and has the right permissions.
<ducasse> quem_: what command(s) did you put there?
<OerHeks> quem_, 16.04?
<quem_> OerHeks: indeed
<OerHeks> Ubuntu is now using systemd, and rc.local is now considered a service which is turned "off" by default http://askubuntu.com/a/770033/395498 see here how to turn it back on .
<quem_> ducasse: su -l frc -c "/home/frc/startirssi.sh"
<quem_> yeah, i turned it on.
<ducasse> quem_: if that runs irssi in screen/tmux or something like that, a better way would be a systemd user service
<vlt> OerHeks: That's strange. I'm using inkscape right now on 12.04. In German.
<secureOS> hehe
<OerHeks> vlt, oops i read that stats wrong
<vlt> OerHeks: :D  That's 0% _un_translated.
<Vamp898> Hi there. I added the gnome3 and gnome3-next repository to check out the new GNOME3. Turns out that, for whatever reason, after doing that upgrade, GDM and GNOME only show on my secondary screen, primary screen gets ignored. Unity/Lightdm still work fine though. So i decided to use ppa-purge to remove them both in the order suggested which worked. The old Versions of GNOME are now installed, but still GDM and GNOME only show on my s
<secureOS> hi all
<liveiso> any one here?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<liveiso> @irc council
<cfhowlett> this is not the irdc council channel liveiso.  please read the topic
<quem_> dustinm`: do you know a good quick guide to learn that? :P and why oh why do they have to change things? things were fine the way they were! :D
<Alexa> Guys, I get returned back to login screen after I login (and even when I try to use guest account). This problem happened when I installed AMDGPU-PRO driver.
<secureOS> quem_: Maybe u put upgrade:P
<liveiso> hi cfhowlett, I wanna know does Debian Live systems manual has an ubuntu version?
<livcd> I have an issue with pam_mkhomedir it's not creating home directories + i do not see any info in the logs (syslog + auth etc)
<cfhowlett> liveiso, for debian support, ask #debian.
<liveiso> ubuntu support
<liveiso> https://debian-live.alioth.debian.org/live-manual/stable/manual/html/live-manual.en.html
<Alexa> This is my Xorg.0.log -- paste.ubuntu.com/24007123/
<cfhowlett> !manual | liveiso,
<ubottu> liveiso,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<liveiso> looking for the ubuntu version of the manual
<hitman1> What is socket ?
<cfhowlett> liveiso, and I just sent it to you
<hitman1> If I am sending a request to a server what is the role of a socket there ?
<CrazyTux> hello, which is the most intuitive DE available for Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> liveiso, wait 1
<vlt> Hello. In Firefox on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS I get distorted menus and sometimes dropdown select elements: http://imgur.com/gQDNkhv  Any idea how to fix this?
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, please stop this. you are trolling with repeatedly asked questions
<liveiso> @ubottu, hi, just want to learn advanced skill, I wanna create live iso from source code, like ubuntu daily build
<elias_a_> If I install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso using apt-get where will it be downloaded? Do I have to enable it manually?
<cfhowlett> elias_a_, download it then launch it.  it will trigger virtualbox for the installation
<OerHeks> liveiso, that is beyond the scope of this channel
<eil> launch virtualbox additions  in the guest os.
<liveiso> @OerHeks, Hi, I just need the manual , I will do it myself
<Alexa> Is anyone willing to help me? I'm stuck on using irssi in terminal in tty :(
<elias_a_> cfhowlett: I do not know what to launch as apt-get does something and I don't understand what it is exactly.
<elias_a_> cfhowlett: Where should the executable be?
<cfhowlett> elias_a_, apt-get will NOT get the additions.  download that from the oracle sitge
<hateball> Alexa: so remove amdgpu-pro if isnt working properly. did you check that it even supports your chipset?
<elias_a_> cfhowlett: Ok. Thanks.
<Alexa> hateball: it does support.
<elias_a_> cfhowlett: I guess this is outdated then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/GuestAdditions
<Alexa> hateball: without it, everything is extremently slow in matter of graphics.
<Alexa> It's like as if I were using pentium 2
<liveiso> How ubuntu official ISO are build? any documents for that?
<cfhowlett> elias_a_, I've only ever dl'd directly.  let me experiment
<OerHeks> liveiso, there is a manual, not recent ( with systemd) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<liveiso> @OerHerks thanks
<eil> sudo sh ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run in guest os.first mount it.
<liveiso> Customization is modify an existing iso
<OerHeks> liveiso, you need experienced skills, if you had that you would have found this page i guess
<elias_a_> cfhowlett: IMHO it should do the trick but I cannot find the ISO file anywhere....
<liveiso> But I want to know how official daily ISO are build
<cfhowlett> elias_a_, outdated indeed.  launch vbox and then go to the menu for install guest additions
<liveiso> Does anyone know the process of creating official daily ISO?
<elias_a_> cfhowlett: Will do. Thank you!
<cfhowlett> elias_a_, that would be the vbox menu > devices > Install Guest Additions CD image
<OerHeks> liveiso, maybe the guys in  #ubuntu-devel can help you out
<eil>  that would be the vbox menu > devices > Install Guest Additions CD image then install guest additions in guest os
<liveiso> got it
<liveiso> thanks
<alexa> I have temporarily removed amdgpu-pro driver just to get visual back
<alexa> not only that everything is slo-mo, but it doesn't recognize 1440x900 resolution. Instead I get 1024x768.
<secureOS> alexa: u can have steel updated version becose companies secure update too
<hateball> alexa: are you on 16.04 or 16.10 ?
<alexa> secureOS, sorry, I didn't understand you.
<OerHeks> alexa, for what amd gpu?
<alexa> it's 16.04
<alexa> it's for Amd rx 480
<alexa> suported :)
<alexa> *supported
<hateball> alexa: There's a PPA for AMD stuff that might work better but I am an nvidia guy myself so...
<hateball> alexa: Is it supported on the kernel you're using tho, or does it require newer stuff? likewise xorg itself
<secureOS> and if i say u somebody can update yours bios then producent updated old version too
<alexa> it wouldn't be problem for me to switch to 16.10, however, on official website, AMD stated that Ubuntu 16.04 is supported.
<akik> secureOS: you're not making too much sense. could you rephrase?
<hateball> alexa: anyhow, this is a !PPA and as such not supported... but I think this is what is commonly used by AMD users https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/pkppa
<alexa> hateball, I don't know. During the installation it kind of implements some modules in it, and installs around 400 MB of new stuff, but I don't know.
<secureOS> i must go, next time:)
<secureOS> cya
<alexa> hateball, and what package am I looking for_
<akik> huh that was weird
<alexa> ?
<hateball> alexa: mesa
<alexa> Beside that? So, I should install mesa, and reinstall amdgpu-pro, right?
<hateball> alexa: this only updates amdgpu, amdgpu-pro is different
<alexa> another dude had no luck http://askubuntu.com/questions/856560/ubuntu-16-04-rx-480
<OerHeks> alexa https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa but be carefull, ppa is not supported here, you are on your own
<alexa> OerHeks, ok, thank you
<redmage123> Hi, I have a question about using an ubuntu container with docker.
<redmage123> I'm trying to create an ubuntu container that has full internet access.  I'm unable to do so, partly because the ubuntu container build lacks any of the network utilities.
<redmage123> Has anyone done this?
<redmage123> Create an ubuntu docker container with full net access?
<OerHeks> redmage123, if you don't find an answer here, there is also #docker here on #freenode
<alexa> OerHeks, I've successfully added the ppa you gave me, but even though, mesa package couldn't be found (I have run sudo apt-get update)
<secureOS> redmage123: u have many libs for create docker on X11, add API and done:)
<alexa> E: Unable to locate package mesa
<OerHeks> alexa, it was worth the try, remove it with ppapurge
<redmage123> Derheks:  I've already asked on docker.
<redmage123> So far no luck.
<redmage123> secureOS:  The platform is a digital ocean droplet i.e. a cloud server.  I have no X11 access.
<secureOS> redmage123: i don't know is work in new version, i also adapted:)
<secureOS> but i see worst system changed
<redmage123> secureOS:  I'm not sure what you mean.
<secureOS> simple unofficial version with personal configured, update broke many libs
<Druid05> Hello, i created a user with sftp+chroot only, is possible to bind a external directory to this chroot? ( i know symlinks not working )
<knemon> I made a bootable usb disk with rufus and when it boots from the usb disk I see the options to try or install ubuntu. no matter what I click, it does something for 1 - 2 seconds and then nothing, black screen
<knemon> how can I fix it?
<royal_screwup21> How do I open up a virtual environment via the terminal?
<knemon> I am trying to install it on HP laptop
<cfhowlett> knemon, could be a bad .iso or a bad usb.  md5sum to verify
<OerHeks> knemon, check the iso ( cfhowlett +1) if that is oke, then try nomodeset
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<knemon> I dont understand
<knemon> where do I type these commands OerHeks
<cfhowlett> knemon, read the link:  /msg ubottu nomodeset
<ioria> knemon, at bottom of the screen you have Options : press F6 and pick 'nomodeset'
<mustmodify__> I have a mystery. I have a windows machine sitting right next to an ubuntu machine. I use Putty to keep several terminal windows open to the Ubuntu machine, where I do all my dev work. Typically these windows stay open for days or weeks. Over the last week, most times I return to the desk, I see an error message from Putty. "Network error: Software caused connection abort." Any thoughts about what might have changed to cause this?
<OerHeks> mustmodify__, check windows log? not sure there are any ..
<mustmodify__> or how I could diagnose this issue? The two machines connect to a router in my office, which then connects to our main home router.
<mustmodify__> there are logs. They're decent. Not as simply-thought-out as Ubuntu's, though. Everything must be complicated. :)
<mustmodify__> sorry, "enterprisey."
<bismark> hello, I have windows installed and my partitions are encrypted with bitlocker, could i delete all my partitions from ubuntu installer and to encrypt it again with luks?
<OerHeks> bismark, sure, use 'use entire disc' as install option, then later you can choose encrypted lvm+luks
<secureOS> autorization is suck now
<OerHeks> how helpfull, secureOS
<secureOS> when i whant power on my laptop and simple check e-mail i must write 5 time diffrent password:/
<secureOS> all becose system is mingled system files and users private files and extended files and user config files
<secureOS> they can't correct work 10-20 years
<OerHeks> do you have an ubuntu support question?? or is it just a  monoloque?
<secureOS> ex. some libs codings 200-300 coders for 10 years
<secureOS> OerHeks: Nobody else talk, u have limit to char?
<OerHeks> secureOS, this is ubuntu support, even there is no actual problem going round, your random sentences belong to #ubuntu-offtopic
<secureOS> i have a problem!
<secureOS> i have 5 server on ubuntu with 4.62 kernel
<secureOS> and oracle dont whant cooparate to some old libs and i'm stuck
<OerHeks> kernel 4.62 comes out in 2020
<secureOS> or faster;)
<OerHeks> so what can we do about that?
<secureOS> i don't know i think this is Ubunut channel:P
<secureOS> i was hoping for help
<ducasse> oracle software is nothing to do with us
<secureOS> good attiude..
<ducasse> _oracle_ supports oracle software
<OerHeks> maybe oracle is dead by 2020 .. please join #ubuntu-offtopic for this nonsence
<CrazyTux> hello, I am using Xubuntu 16.10. Can anyone here guide me in installing Ubuntu Mate Desktop over it?
<secureOS> ok, thx
<ikonia> CrazyTux: please stop this
<secureOS> CrazyTux: true
<ikonia> CrazyTux: you are doing this every single day, install $ubuntu, and replace desktop with $different-ubuntu
<ikonia> pick a desktop, use that distro,
<isthakur> hello every one. I am new here I need help regarding configuring my web server (LAMP) to run some ERP softwares
<ikonia> and installing a desktop is the same as the 10 other times you've done it, you open the package manager and install the desktop meta package
<CrazyTux> my laptop is used by three of my friends. They keep changing it according to their preferences.
<CrazyTux> ikonia, ok. I got it.
<ikonia> you keep changing it
<ikonia> not them
<ikonia> it's the same question every single day
<ikonia> "is desktop X better than Y" - "how do I install it"
<CrazyTux> I am a bit confused in using the terminal and commands.
<ikonia> then don't
<ikonia> use the gui
<CrazyTux> ok.
<OerHeks> isthakur, you might want to join #ubuntu-server for ERP/CRM help
<CrazyTux> could you please confirm the instructions give on this site are correct? for 16.10.  http://www.tecmint.com/install-mate-desktop-in-ubuntu-fedora/
<ikonia> CrazyTux: no
<ikonia> CrazyTux: I've just told you what to do, open the package manager, install the desktop package you want
<ikonia> I'm not validating third party URL's for you
<CrazyTux> mate desktop environment (metapackage). Is that correct?
<ikonia> look up that package and what it does
<CrazyTux> ok
<mustmodify> ok, I just got a clue.
<mustmodify> My whole windows machine lost internet for like ... 15 seconds and all three windows went down.
<mustmodify> I mean, all three Putty SSH connections dropped with the error message I mentioned.
<CrazyTux> thanks a lot.
<mustmodify> So now the question is whether it was a hardware issue or whether it was upstream from me.
<mustmodify> but it seems like if it was my ISP or whatever, I would have kept a connection to a machine that's local.
<OerHeks> mustmodify, maybe a small powerdip? router reboots, pc's stay up?
<mustmodify> OerHeks: I guess it's possible, but I think both routers and both machines are on UPSs.
<mustmodify> If the UPS was going bad, that might explain it, I guess.
<mustmodify> Let me cycle the router and see if that does it.
<OerHeks> just a wild thought, hard to say what went wrong, without logs
<mustmodify> interesting. Unplugged and replugged it and everything is ok.
<ducasse> mustmodify: at least with openssh you can increase the timeout, probably putty as well.
<mustmodify> I don't think it's a timeout.
<mustmodify> because the original outage was very short.
<mustmodify> yeah, I guess I'll be digging through the logs.
<isthakur> Thank you OerHeks
<pavlos> ron__, did you fix the network issue from last night?
<ron__> pavlos, it is not me :p
<pavlos> ron__, sorry, similar nick
<walteru> welcome
<ar_sahito> how do I set gnome as my default de?
<ar_sahito> I am currently using kubuntu?
<OerHeks> ar_sahito, logout, select de , login ??
<ar_sahito> OerHeks: I don't want myself to do it again and again that's why I was thinking of setting it as default.
<ducasse> ar_sahito: it should keep last selected as default
<ducasse> ar_sahito: maybe sddm is different, you could try switching to lightdm or gdm
<OerHeks> I thought the default session is simply the last one you choose
<ducasse> ^^
<OerHeks> not sure which one, but you can reorganize DE: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm / sdm / sddm
<jdeen> I am interested in having a EPUB or MOBI printer. You know we have these "PDF Printers" we can print documents in to.. some thing like that but to print MOBI or EPUB.. any such that is available? After many google searches thoght of pinging the IRC...
<OerHeks> jdeen, calibre can read them, maybe printing too?
<OerHeks> !info calibre
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.60.0+dfsg-1build1~1 (yakkety), package size 22966 kB, installed size 50057 kB
<OerHeks> Supported input formats are: MOBI, LIT, PRC, EPUB, ODT, HTML, CBR, CBZ, RTF, TXT, PDF and LRS.
<viral_mutant> I noticed that some service files in systemd have /bin/true for ExecStart/Stop
<viral_mutant> what does that mean ?
<ikonia> it does nothing
<viral_mutant> ikonia: Oh , I didn’t expect that :)
<viral_mutant> I am particularly looking in postgresql.service and postgresql@.service files
<viral_mutant> the .service has /bin/true
<viral_mutant> and @.service has the actual binary
<CrazySane> viral_mutant: /bin/true and /bin/false are used when you want a boolean value but something will only take a command as an arg
<CrazySane> viral_mutant:  /bin/true always returns 0 (e.gg no error) and /bin/false always returns non-zero (error)
<viral_mutant> but systemctl start postgresql.service works too ?
<qwr>  #bountysource
<viral_mutant> and it still starts the postgresql server ?
<viral_mutant> crazysane: I am wondering how ExecStart=/bin/true is able to start the service
<ppf> blind guess: WantedBy= dependencies
<stanstill> a second computer I got: it cannot make a connection to a log in page at college, but I can access internet at home... ubuntu 16.10
<Zewwy> how can I search for two different keywords using apt search?
<Zewwy> or apt-cache search Keyword1 Keyword2
<Zewwy> lol nm that worked
<amnix> I'm having a problem in ubuntu 14.04 with my wireless connection. I'm not that experienced so I can't seem to fix the problem myself. Whenever I select kernel 4.4.0-31 on startup, the wifi works fine. But if I don't select anything, kernel 4.4.0-62 gets selected automatically and the wifi is extremely slow on that. How do I fix this? How do I find out what the problem is?
<_Rarity> Hi! I have certain programs I wanted to start at login. What is the correct place/script to start them from?
<Xundres> try removing the 62 kernel and reinstalling it
<amnix> Xundres: This is a fresh install of ubuntu.
<Xundres> _Rarity: startup application
<Xundres> amnix:so why don't you install 16.10
<_Rarity> Xundres: Hi. I was not clear in my question. I am using the i3 window manager, so I am looking at a scripted solution. I could start my programs from either i3 config script, or from .bashrc, but I do not feel these are right.
<amnix> Xundres: It might not work in that as well. I wanna figure out why it's not working here. And why it's working in 4.4.0-31.
<jdeen> OerHeks: Thanks... so it seems like I will have to print it in PD nd then convert it to EPUB/MOBI
<jdeen> thanks
<amnix> Xundres: It's not that it doesn't work in 4.4.0-62 at all. It's just it's extremely slow. Unusable.
<sashimi> So Im sure this is something super simple, but Ive tried everything that I can think of: Cant resolve domain names but I can ping any external ip
<sashimi> I can post my resolve.conf or interfaces file
<Dreaman> amnix  why not 16.04 lts
<Dreaman> install
<sashimi> but they both appear correct, as well as resolve.con has google dns server "nameserver 8.8.8.8" "nameserver 8.8.4.4"
<Zewwy> sashimi: can't resolve domain names?
<amnix> Dreaman: I think it would be wiser to see why it's not working here than just blindly trying newer versions with the hope that it might work.
<sashimi> Zewwy: I can't ping 'google.com' etc
<amnix> Dreaman: Also, I have already tried 16.04. Same problem in that version as well.
<Zewwy> is avahi-daemon running?
<Dreaman> amnix  my laptop is acer f15 and i use 16.10 ubuntu
<amnix> Zewwy: How do I check? As I said, I'm not that experienced.
<Zewwy> sudo service avahi-daemon status
<amnix> Zewwy: avahi-daemon start/running, process 539
<sashimi> Zewwy: avahi-daemon: unrecognized service, I guess not
<Zewwy> it has more to do with domains that use .local that, that service might cause issues
<TBotNik> All: Trying to recover server. Says tempdisk full but nothing says that. See writeup at:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5671342#post5671342
<ppf> sashimi: nslookup google.com
<sashimi> ppf: ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Xundres> _Rarity: I would try with the config script
<Zewwy> so you can't get a DNS response
<ppf> sashimi: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<Zewwy> ^^
<ducasse> _Rarity: i use i3 as well, and start most things either from i3 config or ~/.xsessionrc, depending on what they are
<amnix> So what should I do?
<sashimi> ppf: Yes I can ping 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 or any external ip
<Zewwy> nslookup google.com 8.8.8.8
<sashimi> ppf: I also have those as my dns server in resolve.conf
<Zewwy> sashimi: Does that work?
<Lavinho> good morning
<Lavinho> ideapad 100s lby freezes on ubuntu
<Lavinho> what is ?
<sashimi> Zewwy: ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Zewwy> are there any firewalls in play?
<Zewwy> seems maybe port 53 is being blcoked
<Zewwy> to me seems a layer 4 issue
<sashimi> Zewwy: Yes, theres a sonic wall
<Zewwy> well get checking in there
<Zewwy> go look see what happening to those packets
<Zewwy> How can I get a list of all the URL Ubuntu requires to get updates and install packages from it's default repos?
<Pici> Zewwy: they're in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zewwy> Pici: Thsnkd!
<knemon> I had a problem installing ubuntu, after grub it went to black screen. Then I used nomodeset in booting options and I managed to finally install it. NOw I have another problem, it says 'built in display' in settings and I can't change the resolution and I am with 800x600
<Zewwy> Thanks!
<TBotNik> Anyone understand my problem?
<compdoc> knemon, you might try giving the onbaord video enough ram
<ppf> can someone recommend a tool to add fillable forms to a pdf?
<knemon> I dont understand
<CrazySane> knemon: can you do this:   sudo lshw -c display | pastebinit    and give us the link it provides.
<guest-rdfrpn> hi
<compdoc> knemon, in the bios, you can assign ram to video. you want more than 16 or 32 megs. give it a gig of ram
<guest-rdfrpn> hii
<knemon> CrazySane, http://pastebin.ca/3768511
<glitchd> TBotNik, how can anyone understand your problem if you dont tell us what it is?
<knemon> compdoc, I didn't assign 16/32 mb. I don't remember doing that
<compdoc> knemon, thats often the default
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> I'd like to make avrcp profile working on my bluetooth headset, I mean: media buttons located on the headset
<cristian_c>  I've looked at bluetoothctl info output and avrcp is listed as available for the device
<cristian_c> What methods could I try in order to find the issue?
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<k_sze> Is there any caveat in using `systemctl hibernate` to put my machine to hibernation?
<ppf> as opposed to what?
<k_sze> I don't know. I have just never tried putting a Linux machine to sleep or hibernation using the command line.
<ppf> then no, there's no caveat
<ppf> :)
<k_sze> My machine is dual-booting Yakkety and Windows 10, with Ubuntu's boot manager taking priority.
<k_sze> And it's all installed on NVMe.
<compdoc>  sounds fast
<ppf> yes, why hibernate at all
<k_sze> hmm
<k_sze> Failed to hibernate system via logind: Sleep verb not supported
<k_sze> because I have a running jupyter notebook session that I don't want to kill.
<k_sze> looks like pm-hibernate works.
<k_sze> (why is systemd always broken?)
<kosta> hello guys, I have an issue with the whole computer freezing and there is nothing that I can do but to force a shutdown, I cannot even switch to console with shift-ctrl+1
<k_sze> nvm, pm-hibernate doesn't seem to be doing anything either. It just doesn't show any error message.
<BluesKaj> kosta:  you F1 right?
<genii> kosta: Have you tried instead ctrl-alt-F1 ?
<BluesKaj> mean
<kosta> yes F1
<ppf> k_sze: can you paste /etc/systemd/sleep.conf?
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+F1 -F6 will give you VT/TTY shells, kosta
<kosta7> there is nothing that I can do, the pc is completely frozen, it seems to be related with play full screen videos on chrome, but i disabled the hardware acceleration and the compiz settings like the workaround, but the issue for them was that the browser was crashing, for me it's the whole pc
<k_sze> ppf: no such file
<stonemanhero> hello!
<k_sze> ppf: this is a default Yakkety desktop installation.
<kosta7> I know BluesKaj I have been using linux for many years, since the 90s, this is the first time that due to a software failure, i cannot even switch to console, and there is nothing in syslog
<BluesKaj> which ubuntu and graphics , kosta7?
<kosta7> or dmesg
<kosta7> BluesKaj, I am running 16.04 LTS
<stonemanhero> How can i update current .deb installation with newly downloaded .deb via terminal (GitKraken)
<ppf> stonemanhero: just install it
<ppf> sudo dpkg -i
<k_sze> bah. I'll try again tomorrow. Time for bed.
<stonemanhero> thank you sir
<kosta7> and it's Intel video card, lenovo laptop
<knemon> I have a problem with ubuntu, when I use the live cd I have to use the nomodeset parameter as well, otherwise I will get a black screen. After installing ubuntu I have a problem with my display, it doesnt detect and I am stuck with 800x600 resolution. Any solutions?
<kosta7> knemon, did you install any video card drivers ?
<knemon> no
<BluesKaj> i915 driver then ..I also have a lenovo with intel gpu\
<kosta7> BluesKaj, let me confirm with you on the driver
<kosta7> driver=i915
<kosta7> yes this is correct
<knemon> I think the problem is nomodeset, because the it disables KMS the kernel is using the VESA driver
<knemon> but if I remove it I wont be able to boot.
<kosta7> knemon, what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<knemon> latest one
<Dreaman> 16.10
<kosta7> knemon, did you try apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and then check if boots ?
<knemon> this is not the issue kode54
<knemon> kosta7
<kosta7> BluesKaj, are you running the latest chrome ? 56.0 ?
<MartinKG> Am I the only one who find Chrome working better than Firefox in Linux? I recently switched back to linux after some years with windows, I have always sworn to firefox but chrome seems to be more compatible now?
<kosta7> knemon, you are saying that it doesn't boot with normal drivers, did you look at the log to see what is the issue ?
<knemon> ..
<Xard> MartinKG: at the moment firefox seems to default to software layer compositing which makes it way slower than chrome
<MartinKG> Xard, Yeah, actually what i have the most problems with is streaming services and video players
<MartinKG> Works like a charm in Chrome
<Xard> there are also some limitations with html5 video playback by default in firefox
<ioria> knemon,   can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log    and lspci -k | grep VGA -A2 ?
<pbandark> hello guys..  i am plaining to upgrade memory on my laptop. currently its 8gb. From dmidecode output i can see there are total 4 slots available. and max mem capacity is 32 gb. but when i opened back pannel of my laptop, i dont see any extra memory slots..  am i making any mistake in reading dmidcode ? https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/G6miTeuhi3CdiYSDzNxapl5M1UNdIGYhyRLivL9gydE=   can anyone have a look ?
<chull> my husband has a problem with his ubuntu 16.04. It seems to be restarting itself or crashing when he is trying to start LibreOffice.. he can't open a browser to pastebin error logs. there are 4 entries and all are different. the last one is: ERROR: apport (pid 3359) Thu Feb 16 11:37:13 2017: called for pid 1685, signal 11, core limit 0
<Xard> MartinKG you can check if about:support -> Graphics -> Compositing is set to "basic" instead of "Opengl"
<knemon> ioria, the problem is probably the amd driver
<knemon> also, I have a dual boot
<ioria> knemon,   ok,  can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log    and lspci -k | grep VGA -A2 ?
<MartinKG> Xard, Just checked that it was already on basic. I guess I just need to get used to Chrome then, not to much difference but just prefer the layout of firefox more :/
<knemon> ioria, I am not on ubuntu right now. my eyes hurt after some time using it
<ioria> knemon,   well, my crystal ball is broken :þ
<Xard> MartinKG: as I suspected... if you want test it by forcing it on you can go to "about:config" -> "layers.acceleration.force-enabled" to "true"
<Xard> and change*
<knemon> I will reinstall it ioria and come back to post the results
<Xard> I haven't had any issues with it, but it might cause problems as the devs decided to disable the composition in the first place
<ioria> knemon,   wait.... install 16.04
<ioria> knemon,  so, maybe we can install  AMDGPU-Pro
<knemon> hmm ok
<Jonii> How do you disable mouse acceleration in ubuntu?
<knemon> AMDGPU-Pro through apt-get?
<ioria> knemon,  really don't know if AMDGPU-Pro works with 16.10
<ioria> knemon,  nope, from here http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<knemon> ok
<knemon> I will download 16.04 now
<knemon> ioria, will that work even if I have nomodeset from grub?
<ioria> knemon,  if you set nomodeset temporary, yes
<knemon> temporary?
<ioria> knemon,  if you edit /etc/defaul/grub , no
<ioria> knemon,  you can set nomodeset in 2 different ways
<knemon> so how do I set it temporary the first time I boot the live cd?
<ioria> knemon,  with the F6 option
<knemon> ok, so I hit F6 before I want chose Install Ubuntu
<knemon> I add nomodeset to the booting parameters
<ioria> knemon,  one or the other
<ioria> knemon,  with F6 you can select nomodeset, so no need to edit the kernel boot line
<knemon> alright
<knemon> going for the 6th time to install ubuntu today
<knemon> then I will install AMDGPU-Pro drivers and see
<vlad1777d> Hello to all. About grub
<vlad1777d> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true are deprecated, it would be better to use < http://pastebin.com/iRpyT1cp > instead of them. The result will be the same, but without deprecated properties.
<ioria> knemon,  ok
<vlad1777d> Also os-proper breaks logic, set by /etc/default/grub in case, when  GRUB_TIMEOUT=0, because he adds to /boot/grub/grub.cfg while generation (sudo update-grub) such lines: < http://pastebin.com/Py2VD3Qt >.
<Gabros93> someone can tell me why automatic backup fails? it says that i have no space, but my home have 200gb of free space
<vlad1777d> Full text of my /boot/grub/grub.cfg: < http://pastebin.com/QzcCfV2q >
<vlad1777d> This bug was reported to Vivid, but is present in 16.04 Xenial too: < https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1273764 >
<vlad1777d> Here is more info about deprecated properties: < here is more info about deprecation: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1258597 >
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1273764 in grub2 (Ubuntu Vivid) "Grub ignores TIMEOUT options on /etc/default/grub" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1258597 in grub2 (Ubuntu Trusty) "Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported." [Medium,Triaged]
<cdidd> ubuntu provides vulnerable nvidia binary drivers in the standard repository. Am I correct? https://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4398
<vlad1777d> Both issues (with non-possiblity to specify 0 to grub loading time and using deprecated properties) were already corrected in Debian Sid (I just checked).
<vlad1777d> cdidd, yes
<vlad1777d> Can we correct it in 16.04 LTS ?
<ducasse> vlad1777d: file a bug, there's nothing we can do for you. we're volunteers who help with support only.
<vlad1777d> ducasse, I never did this, do I need "apt download" broken package and than correct it and send back ?
<ducasse> vlad1777d: not sure how you would do that, but i would imagine you would fix it in the source package
<efu_> hey guys
<vlad1777d> ducasse, ok, thanks, are there some manuals for doing patches to ubuntu ?
<ducasse> vlad1777d: then file a bug report, and point the devs to your fixed package with a summary of changes.
<ducasse> vlad1777d: manual, not sure. see this link:
<ducasse> !bug | vlad1777d
<ubottu> vlad1777d: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wedgie> or to the fixed sid packages. might be as simple as pulling in their changes.
<vlad1777d> ducasse, ok, thanks
<z1haze> hey all i am trying to use inotify to run a script when files are created/modified/deleted. and im very new to bash. i have this: http://dpaste.com/2HJMRWS but I need to still know how to i pass the event type into this file so I can perform some tasks with the file name and the type of event that triggered it
<rowe> I can't get a .sh to run as an executable. I downloaded bauldr_s_gate.sh, did chmod +x to it, and then did ./ it.
<rowe> I get "/bin/sh: 0: Can't open ./gog_baldur_s_gate_enhanced_edition_2.5.0.7.sh" in return.
<k1l_> rowe: can you show a ls -al in that directory and the complete errormessage in a pastebin?
<marioxcc> Hello.
<marioxcc> I am using LXDE and Latinamerican keyboard for Spanish. How can I write cyrillic?.
<rowe> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/eq54gphh
<k1l_> rowe: try with "bash foo.sh" instead of ./
<k1l_> rowe: bin/sh is dash and maybe that is missing some features that this script wants and that are included in bash
<johncena_> Help me
<rowe> k1l_: is that a prefix or the whole command? I'm new and bad at Linux.
<k1l_> rowe: bash gog_baldur_s_gate_enhanced_edition_2.5.0.7.sh
<rowe> k1l_: you're my knight in eggplant-colored armor. Thank you.
<k1l_> rowe: np
<akinode> Does anyone here know how to filter the join and timeout alerts?
<DJones> !quietirc | akinode
<ubottu> akinode: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<akinode> !quitirc|akinode
<akinode> um
<DJones> akinode: Which irc client are you using
<akinode> Hexchat
<Flamekebab> Possibly a silly question. I'm running Trusty on my VPS but for some reason the kernel seems stuck on 2.6.32-042stab111.12
<DJones> akinode: Have a look at http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages#HexChat That gives details of how tohide the joins/parts etc
<Flamekebab> What's going on there and how do I upgrade it to something from the 3.x series or higher?
<akinode> DJones ok, thanks
<ducasse> Flamekebab: depending on your provider, you might not be able to.
<Flamekebab> ducasse - as far as I know I can install whatever I want. I have root access and so forth
<ducasse> Flamekebab: some of them do not give you a 'full' vm where you control the kernel the vm boots.
<Flamekebab> Ah, interesting
<Flamekebab> I'll look into it, ducasse. Thanks!
<ducasse> Flamekebab: ask your provider :)
<Flamekebab> Ticket posted. Let's see if you're right, ducasse :)
<pbandark> hello guys..  i am plaining to upgrade memory on my laptop. currently its 8gb. From dmidecode output i can see there are total 4 slots available. and max mem capacity is 32 gb. but when i opened back pannel of my laptop, i dont see any extra memory slots..  am i making any mistake in reading dmidcode ? https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/G6miTeuhi3CdiYSDzNxapl5M1UNdIGYhyRLivL9gydE=   can anyone have a look ?
<xangua> pbandark: try ##hardware
<xangua> Ooh
<pbandark> xangua, ack
<ducasse> pbandark: dmidecode tells you what the cpu supports aiui, not what the laptop actually supports. but check with ##hardware.
<marioxcc> Hello. Where can I find a Cyrilic keyboard distribution with non-letter keys similar to latinamerican (latam) keyboard distribution?.}
<pbandark> ok ducasse
<theseb> How move MP3's to iPods with ubuntu?
<arooni> how long does system load take to drop?  cpu doesnt seem occupied at all; and plenty of memory; yet load is still 6.96 on my lenovo t420 laptop
<pbandark> ducasse, do you know what is reliable way to confirm if laptop has any free slots for memory ?
<pbandark> `lshw -class memory` shows the same output
<nacc> arooni: is the disk busy?
<ioria> pbandark, already tried  sudo dmidecode --type 17 ?
<ducasse> pbandark: a very reliable way is to open it up and look ;)
<k1l_> arooni: sounds like some bottleneck, like slow disk
<pbandark> yes ioria
<pbandark> ducasse,  :)
<ioria> pbandark, and what's the output ?
<pbandark> ioria, https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/G6miTeuhi3CdiYSDzNxapl5M1UNdIGYhyRLivL9gydE=
<MrFixIt> has Ubuntu announced the revised dates for the release of 16.04.2?
<ioria> pbandark, you have 3 slots free
<marioxcc> Where can I get a Russian keyboard layout for GNU/Linux based on the Latinamerica alphabet?.
<pbandark> this is what i understood. but when i opened back pannel of my laptop,  i dont see extra space to fit more memory sticks
<pbandark> ioria, ^
<k1l_> MrFixIt: my last info is today
<pbandark> ioria, so bit confused if we should rely on dmidecode or not
<MrFixIt> thanks k1l_
<pbandark> or i am mistaken to understand the output
<ioria> pbandark,  it's said it's not reliable 100% to be honest
<pbandark> :-(
<ducasse> pbandark: but as we said, ask in ##hardware
<pbandark> ducasse, yes i have already pinged there.
<ioria> pbandark,  sudo lshw -C memory
<pbandark> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/mvvcrtUTNr63dJhXR2KD015M1UNdIGYhyRLivL9gydE=
<pbandark> ioria,
<pbandark> same output
<ioria> pbandark,  so you have 3 slots ... check you laptop model
<pbandark> ioria, i am using lenvo ideapad u430 touch..
<pbandark> ioria, i googled to confirm if my model really supports or not. but i am unable to confirm..
<ducasse> pbandark: look at the docs at the lenovo site
<pbandark> hmm..
 * pbandark checking
<ioria> pbandark,  i7 4500U  ? and 500 hd ?
<pbandark> i5 500gb
<Akuw> i am using  sudo wget -O - https://nightly.odoo.com/odoo.key | apt-key add -
<Akuw> but got  ---->  No se puede escribir a “-” (Conseguido).
<genii> Akuw: put sudo before apk-key add
<genii> Akuw: Also remove the dash between -O and the URL
<Akuw> ready, thanks genii
<bladernr> Can someone help me out with pinning?  I'm looking at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bladernr> in the section called Recommended alternative to pinning, I'm trying to build from zesty source the package stress-ng on Xenial.
<ducasse> genii: that dash is there to redirect to stdout, methinks
<bladernr> but when I do the build, I'm getting this weird error: ubuntu@cx1640-1:~$ sudo apt-get -b source -t zesty stress-ng
<bladernr> Reading package lists... Done
<bladernr> E: The value 'zesty' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources
<bladernr> E: Unable to find a source package for
<nacc> bladernr: did you do the first step?
<nacc> bladernr: adding zesty, in this case, to sources.list as a deb-src?
<bladernr> nacc, yes
<bladernr> and updated the apt cache
<genii> Akuw: Sorry, you want more like: wget https://nightly.odoo.com/odoo.key -O -  | sudo apt-key add -
<nacc> bladernr: please pastebin your sources.list
<bladernr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24008667/
<bladernr> that was copied verbatim from the How-To, only swapping out zesty for intrepid
<BillyM_> Hi, anyone able to help with an issue im having?
<nacc> bladernr: and output of `apt-get update`, to be sure?
<MonkeyDust> BillyM_  let's hear it, in one line
<bladernr> nacc, the update seems too have been successful too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24008676/
<bladernr> nacc, I was just about to hit send when  you asked :)
<BillyM_> Sometimes when i open windows on ubuntu the mouse focus gets stuck. This means the mouse stops responding to any other clicks. Any ideas on how to resolve it?
<nacc> bladernr: can you pastebin the other two commands and output?
<bladernr> nacc I just figured it out.  using us.archive.ubuntu.com instead of archive.ubuntu.com worked.
<MonkeyDust> BillyM_  wireless mouse, cable, or touchpad?
<BillyM_> Wired
<nacc> bladernr: strange, but ok :)
<bladernr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24008682/
<bladernr> that was bizarre
<BillyM_> The mouse + KB also sometimes take a while to respond on boot (doesnt happen on windows) but that could be an entirely different issue
<nacc> bladernr: very strange, i'm not sure why that would be, but i guess i've always used us.archive as well
<MonkeyDust> BillyM_  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<bladernr> nacc, I spoke too soon :(
<bladernr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24008701/ <- otehr two commands
<BillyM_> Im on windows atm. If you give me 5 minutes i shall return on Ubuntu and hopefully have the issue happen again
<bladernr> nacc, I suppose I could just change the main deb line to zesty, install it and then switch back...
<BillyM__> Back again
<BillyM__> It returns "Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS \n \l"
<nacc> bladernr: i think there is a typo on the wiki page
<nacc> bladernr: hrm, maybe not
<nacc> bladernr: i'm not sure -- you could also just do this in a PPA which would be significnatly easier
<bladernr> not my stuff, and yes, a PPA would be a LOT easier.  But in the end, just swapping the deb lines to Xenial, installing and swapping them back worked.
<bladernr> I just  wanted to try the "suggested" way for once... see where that got me :/
<bladernr> heh
<bladernr> nacc, ^
<mynameis> hello
<mynameis> I'm just installed Ubuntu 16.10 and I'm stuck with 1024x768 please help!
<timyp> mynameis what you mean you are stuck with it, what happens when you try to change it?
<BIllyM_> I have also noticed the KB + mouse not responding on boot drives me insane. tl:dr I have KB + mouse problems
<nacc> bladernr: hrm, i don't use apt-get to build .debs (and i build a lot of debs), so not sure, but glad you have it working now
<BIllyM_> Its making Ubuntu unbearable
<mynameis> I don't have any resolutions available except 1024x768 and 800x600
<mynameis> I have tried installing amdgpu-pro driver but it didn't work
<timyp> what video card you using?
<mynameis> AMD Radeon r7 250x
<timyp> anything helpful in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<derif> hello
<timyp> 16.04 has no proprietary AMD drivers that I'm aware of so that sucks
<mynameis> I'm not sure what could be helpful
<timyp> I'd say proprietary AMD drivers would have been the way to go
<mynameis> I hoped that the default driver would work but it doesn't and amdgpu-pro doesn't work after installing
<mynameis> what drivers are those?
<derif> my instagram id arif_murthi
<mynameis> amd fglx driver doesn't work with Ubuntu 16.04 and above
<timyp> you know I don't see any r7's listed with supported hardware http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<mynameis> they have a newer one for Ubuntu 16.04 called amdgpu-pro and I installed that on my 16.10 and it didn't work
<ojatko> hello everyone, I'd like to batch convert flv files to mp4. I've tried a number of commands in my online search, but couldn't make it work, apparently for not assigning the right parameters. can you please help?
<timyp> I mean I see AMD Radeon™ R7 260 Graphics but not 250x
<timyp> so I don't think your card is supported with the card drivers mynameis
<timyp> maybe try AMDGPU-PRO Driver 16.60
<timyp> what version did you use mynameis?
<mynameis> I see but what can I do now?
<mynameis> that's the one I tried
<mynameis> 16.60
<timyp> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<timyp> try that one if you have not already
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 16.04 and ubuntu-mate-desktop.  There are a few problems. Any idea what package might be missing to get such a strange language mix in dialoges? http://imgur.com/H00NsQP
<timyp> vlt what's listed under Language Support ?
<vlt> timyp: Wher do i find that?
<timyp> try this https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-change-the-language-settings-in-ubuntu/3448
<timyp> sorry not in front of my mate box at the moment
<mynameis> timyp it's exactly the same one that I tried :(
<timyp> mynameis sorry not sure what else to try
<mynameis> I read that it doesn't work with current kernel so I even followed this guide https://www.sabeltand.net/amdgpu-1610/
<vlt> timyp: Thank you, I'll try that.
<vlt> Then: the missing Alt+Tab functionality drives me crazy. I can only change to the very last window using Alt+Tab. I can see all the other icons but pressing Tab repeatedly while holding down Alt doesn't activate them.
<genii> timyp: I see one language is German, other than "disabled" being in English, is there some other language there?
<mynameis> I just switched from Windows, it seems that I will have to switch back :/
<timyp> genii lets see screen shot
<timyp> German is the language that you are seeing
<BIllyM_> So, my mouse focus just got stuck in xterm again making it impossible to use the mouse until i switch to terminal view(ctrl+alt+f6) and back to desktop (ctrl+alt+f7). Any logs i should look at?
<mynameis> has anyone else had the problem with AMD drivers not working on Ubuntu 16.10?
<timyp> mynameis don't think I've ever used an amd video card with a linux install always used nvidea, it has its share of problems but works well after tweeks
<k1l_> vlt: looks like its not all translated
<BIllyM_> any help would be appreciated
<mynameis> it used to work in earlier versions of Ubuntu but they discontinued working on that driver
<OerHeks> mynameis, amd-gpu works fine, maybe amd-pro does not work on all cards, nothing we can do about that but wait
<mynameis> what is amd-gpu? I couldn't find it anywhere, only amdgpu-pro
<mynameis> OerHeks I also installed olgaif's drivers but they don't work either
<OerHeks> amdgpu is the open driver, amd-pro is closed source, to see what driver is in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<OerHeks> the driver for older cards is the openradeon driver.
<mynameis> is says "Kernel driver in use: radeon" it's after I installed olgaif's drivers
<timyp> genii did is this a fresh mate install? and did you install any other packages after the install?
<genii> timyp: I'm not the one with the problem
<vlt> timyp, k1l_: I followed the instructions in the link and now the system installed a lot more -l10n packages. Works now. Thanks.
<mynameis> my card is not that old so maybe that's why openradeon doesn't work for me
<timyp> ah vlt next time you can also try #ubuntu-mate channel for help. I'm glade its working
<mynameis> where can I get amdgpu? or is it Ubuntu's default?
<vlt> timyp: Thank you, I'll head to that channel.
<OerHeks> mynameis, oh, that might explain your issue, i think normally you would use amdgpu
<OerHeks> (standard loaded)
<mynameis> OerHeks I don't know what the driver was initially, this is what I have installed right now: https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<OerHeks> mynameis, use ppapurge to reverse to the standard driver then
<mynameis> OerHeks will I need a reboot to check what driver is installed after purge?
<OerHeks> mynameis, not sure about that
<mynameis> is it normal that my syslog is 6.5GB big after just on a fresh installed system?
<mynameis> my /var partition is only 10GB big and I keep running out of space
<k1l_> mynameis: how long is that running since reboot?
<mynameis> maybe 2 hours
<k1l_> mynameis: but i guess there is spamming some errors.
<OerHeks> mynameis, no, maybe that ppa / driver is spamming the log
<mynameis> oh
<OerHeks> tail -f /path/thefile.log
<OerHeks> ( and ctrl + C to stop)
<mynameis> it says a lot of things but I don't see anything about graphics
<abstradelic> me?
<k1l_> mynameis: "tail -n 200 |nc termbin.com 9999"  and show the url here
<abstradelic> or not me?
<k1l_> mynameis: stop
<abstradelic> X:P
<k1l_> mynameis: "tail -n 200 /var/log/syslog |nc termbin.com 9999"  and show the url here
<mynameis> url: http://termbin.com/hl6j
<nacc> looks to be a buggy usb device
<OerHeks> Modules linked in: .... amdkfd amd_iommu_v2 radeon
<mynameis> yeah there is a lot of that
<k1l_> mynameis: "lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999"
<mynameis> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<mynameis> http://termbin.com/i9pbl
<ioria> mynameis, wifi adapter plugged ?
<mynameis> yes it is
<k1l_> mynameis: looks like the usb wifi thing is crashing and spamming your system
<mynameis> wow that's weird
<mynameis> it's workig though
<mynameis> I'm on wifi right now
<k1l_> mynameis: see in "systemsettings -> software and update -> last tab if there are needed drivers to isntall. then run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" and see if updates are pending.
<mynameis> can I somehow clear syslog to free some space without rebooting? I won't be able to install anything because my /var partiion is full
<ioria> mynameis, did you compile yourself the module ?
<mynameis> no, I downloaded the iso from the website
<ioria> mynameis,  ok, see what k1l_ told you
<mynameis> I would really like to but unfortunately I can't: "no space left on device"
<mynameis> so I need to clear the syslog to free some space
<mynameis> but I don't know how to do that and if it's possible without rebooting
<k1l_> mynameis: just delete the files in /var/log then
<boxrick1> I want the 16.10 kernel from HWE on my 16.04 preseed
<boxrick1> As simple as using this line: d-i	base-installer/kernel/altmeta	string hwe-16.04  ?
<RonaldsMazitis> anybody knows how to install qgiffer on ubuntu 16.04
<MonkeyDust> !find giffer
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=giffer&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<mynameis> ok apt full-upgrade done, nothing pending, nothing installed
<RonaldsMazitis> I guess there is no qgifer for 16.04
<MonkeyDust> !find qgiffer xenial
<ubottu> Package/file qgiffer does not exist in xenial
<ioria> RonaldsMazitis, maybe you can still grab the .deb  (at your risk)   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/how-to-create-a-gif-from-video-on-ubuntu-with-qgifer
<ALFA> federica 14 anni
<ALFA> mora carnagione scura coda dsi cavalo occhi neri formosa
<phos1> I am trying to install a lets encrypt SSl certificate, and I am getting he client lacks sufficient authorization :: Incorrect validation certificate for TLS-SNI-01 challenge, it’s pulling up the certiifcate from another site on the server.
<phos1> Using Apache, my command was certbot-auto --apache -d
<tomreyn> phos1: so make it available where it is looking for it.
<phos1> How, the issue is if I view the SSL verion of this site it pulls up that one.
<tomreyn> phos1: and be sure to use the test API, not the live one, during your tests, or you will likely get blacklisted.
<RonaldsMazitis> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~samrog131/ubuntu/ppa'.
<RonaldsMazitis> The user named '~samrog131' has no PPA named 'ubuntu/ppa'
<RonaldsMazitis> ioria:
<phos1> tomreyn: Makes sense. So i need to make the site load the on SSL without the certificate so the test will pass, do I just have to create Vhost file for that (this site doesn’t have one the other does)
<k1l_> RonaldsMazitis: the ppa doesnt exist. you use outdated howtos
<ducasse> RonaldsMazitis: that syntax is incorrect
<ojatko> hello everyone, I am trying to install a tar-
<ojatko> tar.gx file
<ducasse> RonaldsMazitis: try ppa:samrog131/ppa
<ojatko> but ./configure command gives no such file or directory
<ojatko> and I am in the package's folder
<k1l_> ojatko: read the readme
<ojatko> k1l_ I did, there's nothing related to this
<arooni> is there a 'bartender' like app as in mac os x?  i have too many tray icons and they are stretching across my menu bar lol.
<tomreyn> phos1: https://certbot.eff.org/docs/using.html#apache discusses how the --apache option works. if you are just trying to get a certificate for a single vhost then use the --webroot option instead.
<tomreyn> phos1: you will likely get better support in #letencrypt than here - i never used certbot myself
<ioria> RonaldsMazitis  i said '.deb' not the ppa
<ioria> RonaldsMazitis  "Update June 2016: The PPA mentioned above no longer exists. You can grab a .deb installer of Qgifer 0.2.3"
<tomreyn> ojatko: tar.gx is not a common file extension. maybe you mean tar.xz, tar.gz or tar.bz?
<ojatko> tomreyn, sorry, did I write tar.gz? you're right, it is tar.gx
<ojatko> sorry, tar.xy
<ojatko> oh god
<ojatko> tar.xz
<OerHeks> RonaldsMazitis, build it yourself? there is no ppa anymore, https://github.com/Apkawa/QGifer
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> ojatko: so this hints at an archive file format, which would be unpackages using: tar xJf filename.tar.xz
<tomreyn> *unpacked
<mynameis> hi again, I uninstalled this driver https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers and now lshw is showing that I'm running radeon driver which doesn't allow me to set a higher resolution that 1024x768
<tomreyn> ojatko: once unpacked, you should find a README or INSTALL file there which contains further instructions.
<mynameis> amdgpu-pro isn't working either what can I do now?
<ioria> mynameis, if you ask me, install 16.04 and try again amdgpu-pro
<samadhi_> Hi there, How Can I change a key of my keyboard that dont work
<samadhi_> the key is the arrow to down
<ojatko> tomreyn, thank you so much! I'd used 'tar xf' which is likely the reason for error
<samadhi_> if is possible i need change some ctrl key maybe and change for the arrow to down
<mynameis> ioria yes that's not a bad solution especially that nothing that I tried worked
<ioria> mynameis,  already tried 16.04 ?
<tomreyn> ojatko: this would work for a non-compressed .tar file only
<mynameis> ioria no I haven't tried it yet
<ojatko> tomreyn, but I get the same error
<ioria> mynameis,  give it a chance
<tomreyn> ojatko: what's the command you are running, what is the output it is giving, paste to a pastebin and provide the URL
<mynameis> ioria I'm worried that it might not change anything but it seems that I don't have any other option left
<tomreyn> !pastebin | ojatko
<ubottu> ojatko: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mynameis> thanks for the suggestion
<ioria> mynameis,  ok, no prob
<ojatko> tomreyn, sorry!! the package was a binary that was ready to be used, without need for installation!
<tomreyn> ojatko: ok. in the future, you can use the (GNU) file command to examine which format a given file is in.
<RonaldsMazitis> so I download or clone version Oerheks, unzip it what do I do next
<OerHeks> RonaldsMazitis, there are instructions on that github page too..
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<RonaldsMazitis> it does not make or build
<OerHeks> RonaldsMazitis, it is an old project, and indeed instructions are not clear.  there are other ways to make a movie from gifs from a movie https://www.ostechnix.com/create-animated-gif-ubuntu-16-04/
<maszlo> I have found today that my only user that i have on my notebook, and have used for years is not in the sudoers file.  what in the world could have changed that?
<maszlo> since dont have sudo access cant see who is in the list, but i can see that it hasnt been modified for over half a year
<ioria> maszlo, type   id    and paste the output
<maszlo> cross different computers... I see uid=1000(reck7) gid=1000(reck7 groups=1000(reck7),20(dialout)
<ioria> maszlo,  it's not a default user id
<ojatko> solved, thank you!
<ioria> maszlo,  type :     groups
<mcoffin> Hello, I'm trying to run a containerized 16.04 on mesos from mcoffin/test-container (source: https://github.com/mcoffin/test-container). Locally (in the docker daemon, it works fine). In the mesos containerizer, "apt-get install" always says that none of the packages could be authenticated. How can I go about debugging WHY apt-get can't authenticate packages? (Already run apt-get update and apt-key update
<mcoffin> and apt-key list to make sure that the ubuntu signing keys are present in the keyring, so it's not a problem with mesos overridding the gpg keyring)
<nomic> it should authenticate
<nomic> if it is in the package list
<nomic> otherwise, no
<nomic> there is a package that has an index of all packages available to "apt"
<nomic> that is "synaptic"
<nomic> "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<nomic> "sudo apt install synaptic"
<nomic> if the package is not in that index, it can't be installed plainly
<nomic> mcoffin
<maszlo1> ioria: if you replied can you say it again?
<k1l_> you dont need to install synaptic
<nomic> i don't know what 'mesos' is mcoffin
<mcoffin> nomic: This happens with ALL packages, even ones that that authenticate just fine locally (when I run the same container locally via the docker daemon)
<ioria> maszlo,  type :     groups
<nomic> keep asking here, don't just drift off - it is transient
<nomic> what ubuntu do you have
<k1l_> you can already just search with "apt search" nomic mcoffin
<nomic> sounds like his installation may be non standard?
<nomic> what ubuntu are you running, version mcoffin
<nomic> also it is efficient to post a message on https://ubuntuforums.org/ .. register, post .. people will be answering your posts while you sleep
<nomic> mcoffin
<maszlo1> groups has reck7 and dialout
<nomic> forums is very busy.
<mcoffin> nomic: Mesos is a distributed scheduler... but that's not incredibly relevant. What's relevant is the mesos containerizer, which provides isolation to tasks run by mesos. (chrooting / filesystem isolation / network isolation / etc.). Something about the way that mesos is running my ubuntu container is preventing packages from being authenticated, and I'm trying to debug why, but as I don't have tons of
<mcoffin> debian / ubuntu experience, I don't know where to start to get more useful information from "apt"
<nomic> why do you need to use this 'mesos' .. can't you just install apt get .. is it only 'mesos', that is saying this is not authentic
<ioria> maszlo1,   and how do you update/upgrade your system without sudo rights ?
<nomic> install using apt-get
<mcoffin> nomic: Sorry I don't think you understand. I'm running ubuntu INSIDE a mesos container
<nomic> virtual machine?
<k1l_> mcoffin: that sounds like a vpn/proxy is the issue
<nomic> try without?
<OerHeks> mcoffin, there is a #mesos channel too
<k1l_> mcoffin: transparent proxies are known to break SSL
<nomic> all kinds of issues above and beyond "os", are engendered when you run something in a virtual machine
<k_j> Hi
<nomic> your situation is not uncomplicated.  your setup, that is
<k1l_> mcoffin: so better ask them about their setup since this is not a ubuntu issue but a mesos issue
<nomic> you appear to be a more sophisticated user, in what you know
<mcoffin> OerHeks: Yea, problem is there's definitely a mesos bug here, I just need help figuring out how to debug the problem so I can figure out what exactly the bug in the containerizer is.
<k_j> if I boot my ubuntu 16.04 with an hdmi plugged-in , it is detected.  If I later unplug and plug it again, then is no longer detected. How can I turn the plug & play thing on, or at least wake up the HDMI display again?
 * nomic thinks that too
<mcoffin> k1l_: Correct, definitely a mesos issue, but what I"m saying here is how can I get more information from apt on why it can't authenticate the packages
<OerHeks> k_j, my trick to activate is just open systemsettings, odd but it works
<mcoffin> k1l_: nomic: fwiw, I'm not using a transparent proxy at all
<k_j> OerHeks, open it and ?
<nomic> check if the packages install without/outside mesos
<k_j> OerHeks, it's open...
<mcoffin> nomic: Already checked that. Yes. If I run the same docker container locally, it works fine. The bug is in the mesos container, not ubuntu. I just need to know how to debug exactly WHY apt can't authenticate the packages, so that I can fix the bug in the containerizer
<nomic> you're going to have to go to mesos support (irc/forum)
<nomic> specific obscure app issue
<nomic> obscurish
<k_j> any idea?
<nomic> what is this FOR?  mesos/ your package
<k_j> come on guys , am i the only one with two monitors?
<mcoffin> Ugh. I AM the mesos support haha. I just need to figure out what's wrong with mesos, but in order to do that, I need debug information from apt on exactly why it thinks it can't authenticate the packages
<nacc> !patience | k_j
<ubottu> k_j: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<maszlo1> ioria: I know on tuesday I had sudo rights for my user.  I am not sure how this would have been adjusted
<OerHeks> k_j, then unplugging hdmi is not suitable for your hardware, live with it.
<k_j> my hardware? it's a damn standard display
<nacc> mcoffin: you may want to look at hte debug options from `man apt.conf`
<k_j> with an intel based laptop
<nomic> there are system messages, in repositories, all over the place .... you need to find out where apt reports to
<nomic> everything is logged
<OerHeks> k_j, so?
<PubertySpider> I heard this place is friendly to Linux beginners. I'm not dumb, but I am completely new to Linux. Hell, just reading for now.
<mcoffin> nomic: Thanks. I'll take a look at that
<PubertySpider> fun!
<nomic> yeah - debug information .. find the logs
<nomic> of apt
<genii> maszlo1: You probably did something like: sudo usermod -G newgroup username    ..without the -a switch for "append"
<nomic> investigate apt first .. this is all open
<k_j> so we live in 2017, I pretend ubuntu to work out-of-the-box
<OerHeks> k_j,  did you try to switch with the FN key for internal/external/both displays?
<nomic> if apt "stops", there will be a message
<CrazySane> maszlo1: genii: ugh. The worst.
<OerHeks> k_j, seen many laptops that cannot handle unplugging hdmi, so you are not alone.
<nomic> there could even be a switch on apt (command line), to show debugging info / more messages
<ioria> maszlo1,   can you paste the output of :  cut -d: -f1,3 /etc/passwd | egrep ':[0-9]{4}$' | cut -d: -f1
<k1l_> mcoffin: man apt.conf about debug options
<nomic> what is mesos please
<nacc> nomic: http://mesos.apache.org/
<nomic> will google it
<nomic> http://mesos.apache.org/community/
<nomic> there ya go ... should have query posted in there, now, before you investigate .. even if you fix it -- correspond
<maszlo1> I cant c/p i am on different computer.. not really concerned about fixing it, as much as what would have changed this?
<phos1> My apache instance just went down when I tried to install SSL certificate, I am getting https://bpaste.net/show/01e7966eb14d
<maszlo1> i have not installed anything outside of repos, malware do this?
<ioria> maszlo1,   my idea it's that it's not that your main user
<mcoffin> nomic: I already posted in the #mesos channel, but they're not of much use since it's hard to say what exactly is wrong with the containerizer without knowing exactly what is causing apt to be unable to authenticate the packages
<k_j> :(
<maszlo1> ioria: well have only had one user, that has been used for years
<nomic> is it firewall?   I don't know about this
<k_j> so it's the unpluggin part that does not work?
<ioria> maszlo1,  maybe if you boot that system, we can help
<platz> is anyone seeing Alt+Arrow and Super+Arrow switch to next/prev TTY?
<maszlo1> only thing i can think of is that minicom messed it up somehow
<platz> would like to prevent this behavior
<maszlo1> i will loop back on that system.
<k_j> it owrks now
<k_j> i manually invoked a command
<k_j> now, how to use the hdmi speakers
<PubertySpider> just don't use them plug in earbuds, lol
<OerHeks> k_j, hdmi should be an options in your soundsettings
<k_j> OerHeks, should that take effect immediately?
<OerHeks> Yes, here it works fine switching.
<k_j> OerHeks, but even with firefox - youtube?
<OerHeks> k_j, dunno with firefox, i removed that browser
<k_j> ok what are u using
<mcoffin> nomic: it appears that /var/lib/apt/lists is corrupted when it gets mounted by overlayfs
<PubertySpider> YO, my software application doesn't load anything passed the home selection of categories or anythign past a simple search. Any suggestions?
<PubertySpider> Thank you my friends.
<mcoffin> I get a bunch of seemingly broken files when running `ls -al /var/lib/apt/lists`.
<ioria> OerHeks, you removed firefox ?  may i ask you why ?
<OerHeks> k_j, clementine. but this is not intel.
<OerHeks> ioria, i don't want 2 browsers
<platz> odd, a reboot and the problem went away
<ioria> OerHeks, oh, ok tx
<OerHeks> or not 3, www is standard installed too.
<OerHeks> www = touch related browser.
<OerHeks> k_j, maybe logout/login is needed for your situation, not sure about that but you can try.
<a_> .. guess I'll make do with a 1 second delay for now, that's not too bad
<backbox4491> 132
<aaswe> Hello there
<aaswe> whois
<aaswe> LIST
<k1l> hi
<gambl0re> anyone here use spotify
<RedPengu1n> hello all
<RedPengu1n> gambl0re: I do
<RedPenguin> anybody know why after installing bridge-utils the device in the bridge/non-LAN port would seem to not be communicating?
<ravenblack> any one tell me how I see how much ram or HD space i have in my pc
<franco_> hi
<ravenblack> hi franco
<RedPenguin> hi
<ravenblack> hey red
<k1l> ravenblack: "lshw"
<RedPenguin> ravenblack: you could do "sudo dmidecode" or even "cat /proc/cpuinfo" if you want the CPU
<RedPenguin> oh what k11 says also
<RedPenguin> or*
<tomreyn> ravenblack: "df -h" for free space.
<gmh> Anyone wanna guess (based on experience) how long rebuild a mdadm raid1 on 500GB 7200RPM will take? Running ubuntu 14.04 lts
<tomreyn> gmh: probably a few hours, less than 10
<gmh> Thats good news. Couple min of google got me worried. People talking about days on 320gb :P
<RedPenguin> According to ifconfig both Ethernet cards are up and in the bridge
<ravenblack> any reason i cannot download ttf mscorefonts-installer
<RedPenguin> So I don't understand why the bridged device is not getting an IP
<RedPenguin> It's a known good NIC card
<ravenblack> hardware issue?
 * wlan2 is having a resolv.conf problem.
<elias_a_> ravenblack: Nope. It is a known bug.
<yobagme_> ravenblack: I solved my issue with that by using this recommendation http://askubuntu.com/questions/766491/failure-to-download-extra-data-files-with-ttf-mscorefonts-installer-on-ubuntu
<Bashing-om> ravenblack: +1 on known issue : see: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2351957 for one resolution means .
<wlan2> So I'm finding this machine constantly setting itself as resolver in /etc/resolv.conf, I don¡'t know why, if I set network-manager to set it to something else!
<RedPenguin> I didn't have "auto" lines in my config so that may be why, trying now
<Whiskey> Any one know if it possible to go left and right on telnet connection or if the protocol just not support it?`
<RedPenguin> All devices worked an hour ago and just now started not bridging
<wedgie> Whiskey: you mean move the cursor back and forth?
<ravenblack> thanks yoba
<Whiskey> not really i mean on my keyboard
<wedgie> ...
<RedPenguin> think I am going to try another NIC because the device in question keeps claiming Link, No Link, Link, No Link
<Whiskey> no sorry
<Whiskey> yeh cursor :D
<wedgie> Whiskey: the protocol certainly supports it... but the remote applicatoin may not. What are you telneting to?
<wlan2> Hmn.. for some reason I seem to have dnsmasq installed ad having problems because of it's default configuration?
<Whiskey> an eggdrop
<tomreyn> Whiskey: http://eggwiki.org/Telnet#telnet
<RedPenguin> It seems putting in another NIC may have been the answer, the device isn't saying the connection is going in and out now
<Whiskey> well it don´t really answer the question
<Whiskey> but if telnet allows it and software may not.
<tomreyn> Whiskey: it kind of does where it starts with "You may be interested in a better telnet client."
<tomreyn> or you could use ctcp / dcc instead
<tomreyn> or you could use ZNC instead.
<Whiskey> tomreyn: so its not eggdrop it self that block it, its the software that connects to it that does?
<Whiskey> what the hell has ZNC to do whit this :D
<tomreyn> Whiskey: i guess its the combination of the two. ZNC has nothing to do with it other than i find it mo0re usable than eggdrops.
<Whiskey> :)
<Whiskey> znc is awsome
<wedgie> not so much block as "doesn't support", but I doubt a different telnet client would give you different results
<wedgie> but i've never used eggdrop so i don't really know
<Whiskey> so it need to be supported in the application its connect to, always to map keys?
<wlan2> Whisket: what is all this using telnet about anyway?
<wlan2> Stupid tab.
<wlan2> Whatever, bye.
<Whiskey> its agood way to connect to it
<RedPenguin> It's gotta be something wrong I am doing with my config of bridging
<RedPenguin> The NIC acts completely normal in non-bridge mode
<RedPenguin> Then starts blinking all strangely when put in bridge mode
<RedPenguin> The lights blink off an on on the nIC
<revolta> Hi
<revolta> <3
<dbristow> Any news on the 16.04.2 release?
<k1l> dbristow: #ubuntu-releases might know
<Flopers> hello
<RedPenguin> Don't know why but even though the NIC card functioned in another PC perfectly, bridging only works with a different NIC card now
<RedPenguin> Guess some PCs doesn't like some cards
<uebera||> Hi. I'd like to invoke /sbin/partprobe using an udev rule whenever a device "/dev/mapper/*-crypt" becomes available--something along the lines of ``ACTION=="add",...,RUN+="/sbin/partprobe ..."'' (the second '...' can be omitted, though I'd like to use the device name here). Question: How to match the device name here?
<bloop> hello
<bloop> I am trying to use my onboard mic
<dir> hi
<bloop> i know it sucks but it is all i have
<bloop> and it is only spitting out static
<dir> mic be the fan
<dir> te
<bloop> what?
<bloop> no it isnt
<bloop> the static is way too unnatural
<dir> got fan in the the board
<dir> motor mite be making static
<dir> good bye
<bloop> tis no tit
<bloop> tis not it
<dir> don{t know
<dinor> quit
<mcoffin> nomic: Not that you care, but that mesos problem I was experiencing earlier was a kernel bug with overlayfs
<Guestie> I go to these cyber security competitions, which I have a Ubuntu image that has been messed with. One of the things that I need to check are packages. I want to know if there's a list of packages that I can download, so I can compare what the image has installed, to what a fresh Ubuntu install would have.
<Guestie> Where can I get this list?
<wedgie> Guestie: check out debsums
<ignacio> hi everyone
<Guestie> wedgie, thanks!
<Guestie> ignacio, hello
<wedgie> Guestie: oh, you just want a list of default stuff.... hmm. not sure.
<Guestie> wedgie, yeah.
<wedgie> Guestie: wors case, install a fresh VM and run ''dpkg -l''
<Guestie> wedgie, I would think they have that. I mean, say I burn a Ubuntu LTS 16.04 disk 2 months ago. When I install a new OS, it needs to make sure everything is up-to-date, and download all the packages. Well, there's got to be a package list to download to do that.
<k1l> Guestie: it just gets the list from the ubuntu repos
<Guestie> k1l, where can I get that list?
<k1l> Guestie: and then apt will update the packages that have higher version numbers
<k1l> Guestie: they are on the repo servers
<Guestie> k1l, so there is a Ubuntu repo server that only contains the stuff for fresh installs?
<k1l> Guestie: no
<k1l> i dont understand what your "fresh install" issue is, to be honest
<k1l> or your issue at all.
<Guestie> k1l, I'm trying to create a script that will be able to tell me what is an "unofficial" package.
<Guestie> Sorry that was not worded well. Have you read my initial message, k1l?
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/57704/is-there-a-ubuntu-sanity-check
<Guestie> k1l, not quite what I'm looking for.
<Guestie> You have a list of packages installed on your operating system after a clean install. Without making actually making a fresh install, is there a way to get a list of what would go onto a fresh install?
<Guestie> k1l?
<Guestie> Make sense?
<Apachez> any of you who have encountered an error similar to "Error when document File1 was saved: /home/user/Documents/Fileshare/File1.docx does not exist"? In my case Im trying to save to a ftp mounted through curlftpfs, using gedit to save to the same mountpoint works without problems
<u8intux> Is Ubuntu 16.04.2 ISO available?
<k1l> Guestie: then md5sum against the iso
<bazhang> dpkg --get-selections > ~/InstalledPackages.list Guestie
<bazhang> try that
<k1l> !16.04.2 | u8intux
<ubottu> u8intux: 16.04.2 is rescheduled to February 16th due to several last minute issues with building and testing the ISOs. You can install the 16.04(.1) ISOs and run the updates if you are in a hurry.
<OerHeks> Guestie, do you share the competition-reward with k1l ?
<bazhang> Guestie, you do have a ubuntu install to check this against, right?
<Xundres> Hi, how can I set up all buttons on my mouse?
<k1l> Guestie: i dont know if you want us to give you a working solution now when you say you want to script that :)
<k1l> Apachez: i recall there were some issues with libreoffice once. but i dont know the specifics anymore.
<PhoenixMage> Can anyone recommend a command line app for finding duplicate files?
<wedgie> fdupes
<Error|404> finddup -l
<k1l> was fdupes or fslint the cli one? i always mix them both
<wedgie> fdupes is cli, don't know anything about fslint
<k1l> yeah, fslint is with gui
<Gabros93> there is an option to automatize clonezilla?
#ubuntu 2017-02-17
<fhess> I have a profile for HDMT 7.1 and it works fine but I need a 5.1 profile. how to I add a 5.1 profile to Driver: module-alsa-card?
<fhess> that's HDMI
<lerner> hi, is '.bashrc' my 'bash_profile'? I dont find any file with that exact name in my home dir.
<JulesSkiff> Hi All, question from a newbie - any hackers room around? (for non professionals)? Thanks
<Error|404> JulesSkiff: ##hackers #hackers
<wedgie> just ask your question
<wedgie> (if it is ubuntu support related, of course)
<JulesSkiff> nope. not really related. Thanks anyways ...
<JulesSkiff> searching #hackers - nothing ... just got #NetHack ...
<JulesSkiff> wedgie - do you know why?
<fred911> jules: maybe efnet?
<wedgie> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<JulesSkiff> Thanks@
<JulesSkiff> !
<k1l> lerner: ubuntu uses .profile
<lerner> ok
<k1l> lerner: read the head in that  file
<ferfogliad> startx
<The_Myth> guys, it's possible to install all locales at once?
<bazhang> The_Myth, with enough disk space, why not
<The_Myth> how? 30Gb isn't enough? :x
<bazhang> The_Myth, sure it is
<fred911> are output profiles for audio that module-alsa-card.c lists determined by the driver or module or can I add one, or do i need one that will also support the output profile I want?
<The_Myth> erm.. I guess I've installed the en_US and that's good enough. still one problem left.. how to use en_US.UTF-8 in all? I mean, LANGUAGE, LC_ALL, and so on?
<precise> Is there a dedicated chan for Ubuntu server?
<k1l> precise: #ubuntu-server but you can ask here too
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server
<precise> Ok, well I was logged in via SSH, doing an apt dist-upgrade on my Amazon VPS. My laptop lost power and killed said session and dist-upgrade. dpkg --configure -a was run, and it through "dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<precise>  unable to install updated status of 'linux-firmware': No such file or directory"
<precise> I did an, apt clean, and that returned normal.
<precise> I keep getting errors in regards to "N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension"
<precise> Anyways, that's the gist of my problems, sorry for the flood.
<precise> I'm sorta scared to reboot this thing, as it might never return :/
<Dr_Coke> Oh wow
<precise> Yeah, this think got tanked :/
<precise> I am in the midst of backing up my configs and the likes, but it is only my IRC bouncer, so no big loss, but still :P
<Dr_Coke> I wish I could help
<fred911> PRE: it's no big deal.. it's an easy fix just google it or don't worry about it.
<precise> fred911: You are talking to me?
<fred911> it's most likely due to a repo that's duped/ added or removed and yes precise
<Dr_Coke> precise what about apt-get autoremove
<precise> Dr_Coke: It is removing some old kernel files, as normal
<k1l> precise: just remove that file.
<Dr_Coke> k1l I was thinking the same thing
<precise> k1l: $thatFile being the files in my earlier mentioned errors/
<precise> ?
<k1l> for the warning about the '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist' file
<precise> Ok
<Dr_Coke> thanks k1l
<Dr_Coke> precise are you running gnome or kde or something else?
<k1l> (thats happening on most ubuntus right now when running the updates)
<precise> Dr_Coke: Straight CLI, is server variant.
<precise> k1l: Huh...
<Dr_Coke> oh
<Dr_Coke> precise I'm running mint
<bazhang> Dr_Coke, then ask mintsupport
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Dr_Coke
<ubottu> Dr_Coke: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Dr_Coke> bazhang I never asked a question
<Dr_Coke> How did I know someone would come out with that
<bazhang> Dr_Coke, why mention it in this support channel, it's offtopic and not supported
<precise> Guys please...
<Dr_Coke> precise I'm not worried man I think I seen this keyboard warrior before
<bazhang> chatter elsewhere please Dr_Coke
<Dr_Coke> I'm not allowed to chat in here now?
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Dr_Coke> Since when did this come into effect
<nacc> Dr_Coke: it's been in effect for a while
<precise> Meanwhile, a few months back I set my ubuntu VPS with a host of website.com (example) and that domain expired, now everytime I run sudo it says it can't resolve said domain. I checked /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf and there are no mentions of said domain.
<Sith_Lord> this may sound dumb but for all my googling i can find everything EXCEPT this... you know when you first type the "mail" command at the command prompt, and you get that list of messages? is there a way to redisplay that list? Seems I can only do it by exiting and reentering the mail program for that list to dsiplay.
<precise> Any other places it could be coming from?
<nacc> Sith_Lord: 'h'
<wedgie> precise: what does your sudoers config look like? /etc/sudoers
<nacc> Sith_Lord: at the prompt, iirc
<Sith_Lord> nacc: lol thanks
<precise> wedgie: Nothing out of the ordinary, no reference to said domain.
<wedgie> precise: and /etc/hostname?
<Sith_Lord> i though when i read that in the man page it was going to actually print the message headers... in their entirety. thanks again
<Dr_Coke> whos the op in here?
<precise> wedgie: Oh shit, that's it :) Thanks!
<wedgie> precise: hostnamectl set-hostname name.domain.tld      <-- can change your hostname that way
<precise> wedgie: Thanks :)
<wedgie> and it should take care of the little files... except for /etc/hosts
<nacc> Dr_Coke: ops are present as needed
<Dr_Coke> nacc are you an op
<nacc> Dr_Coke: no
<Dr_Coke> or bazhang ?
<nacc> Dr_Coke: but you're being pretty offtopic, please take it elsewhere
<Dr_Coke> Is bazhang an op?
<Dr_Coke> I can't believe how strict these rules are
<precise> Dr_Coke: A lot of people come here for help, and if they get buried in banter and chitchat, that isn't good.
<nx9010> are there emulators that can be run under Lubuntu smooth with a P4 2.6 Ghz single core with 256 mb RAM? Like sega or ps1 maybe?
<precise> Damn, I haven't seen those kind of specs in quite a while :P
<bazhang> nx9010, can you get firefox to run on that
<nx9010> Yeah I only got crappy old laptops as second PC's
<nx9010> bazhang, Hey yeah, I was here yesterday :D
<bazhang> nx9010, yes I know
<bazhang> nx9010, can you get ff to run on it
<nx9010> I would rather not run things through FF though. You are right bazhang, it is too heavy unless just downloading a torrent
<bazhang> nx9010, which browser, if any can you use with that
<precise> IceWeasle?
<Colombo> Hi, trying to install Ubuntu 16.04.01 from liveCD. It seems to hang on "Preparing to install Ubuntu" and nothing is happening (mostly). Is the bug from Ubuntu 10.04 that caused it still unresolved?
<nx9010> bazhang, I am using Firefox currently, but it takes 40 ~ 50 seconds to load it into ram
<bazhang> nx9010, you mean swap?
<nx9010> I was thinking about installing Chromium with pepper for flash
<nx9010> bazhang, Yes, I suppose so as I hit over 256 MB
<fred911> Colombo: does it live environment and OS work?
<bazhang> nx9010, if you can run firefox, then you can run those old times game roms for free in it, from archive.org
<nx9010> Normally Chrome takes way more ram on my Windows PC than Firefox.. but I have 16GB on my normal pc, so there it's a non issue.
<nx9010> bazhang, Yeah I am worried it won't work. Unless I find a stand alone browser and get some roms
<nx9010> it can rarely load a gif without issues in FF bazhang
<bazhang> archive.org is the place to get them nx9010
<precise> Yikes
<nx9010> thanks bazhang :)
<bazhang> nx9010, however you will not be getting a full HD on that machine, not with such very low specs
<precise> >P4
<nx9010> How to install Chromium now btw? apt-get install chromium does not work..
<precise> >HD
<bazhang> full HD video
<precise> lol
<bazhang> chromium-browser
<bazhang> that is the package name
<nx9010> bazhang, Well.. good to know games where ran in 360x240 then..
<nx9010> for the Sega at least
<nx9010> Can I install pepper for flash along with it?
<lerner> what command do I need to see myinterfaces?
<precise> lerner: ifconfig
<lerner> thx
<precise> np
<nx9010> is there a way to let Lubuntu re-install?
<precise> How so? Why?
<nx9010> I keep getting Kernel crashes after I leave this laptop for a while
<nx9010> Lubuntu has experienced an error, please report.. (something like that)
<precise> Reinstalling wont fix that I don't think, it sounds like a hardware problem...
<precise> I could be wrong though...
<fred911> sounds like a harddrive going bad
<nx9010> I want to try it anyways. People keep saying this but never had a problem with Windows on here.
<nx9010> Is there  a chkdsk command for Linux?
<precise> fsck
<nx9010> Well, can't run that because it's mounted..
<roothorick> chkdsk won't run on mounted volumes either...
<nx9010> How do I make it ask me to do it on reboot? I feel like feeding a little toddler running Linux, not learning crap from itself haha
<precise> There is a way to get a buntu to do a fsck on reboot
<precise> I forget how though...
<roothorick> anyway, Just dropped a GTX 1070 into my desktop, installed nvidia-367, when scren blanking, screen goes black but monitors stay on and cursor is still visible
<roothorick> lock screen comes up fine on mouse/keyboard input
<fred911> anyone know how to install an additional audio output profile that missing from the dropdown in pulseaudio volume control?
<precise> nx9010: Add a file called forcefsck in root. So /forcefsck
<precise> Then reboot
<fred911> precise: I think -f will do it on reboot
<precise> fred911: Oh, that would work too :P
<precise> I just had read the prior method the other day :P
<bobafett> anyone having trouble connecting to vpn? it says connecting but no pages load and i cant ping passed router
<nx9010> It does not tell me it will, it says: e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.
<bobafett> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2352821
<precise> bobafett: ...What vpn?
<fred911> might want to try a lowlevel non-destructive format to see if the drive is bad also
<nx9010> But should I try to reboot anyways?
<Homely_Girl> k1l, How do I access my login key password again please?
<bobafett> openvpn configured in DO on ubuntu 14.04
<nx9010> No I just want to do things the normal way, why is that always so hard to ask on Linux. Mac OS all over again. fml
<bobafett> i loaded up windows 10 and can connect no problem. it says connection successful i can see the IP in ifconfig but nothing loads
<precise> nx9010: just su -; cd /; touch forcefsck; reboot
<bazhang> nx9010, the normal way , meaning what?
<bazhang> precise, we use sudo, never su
<wedgie> Homely_Girl: you mean the passphrase for an envrypted home dir?
<Nio_O> Hi mates, i ve ubuntu 10 minutes, can me somebody tell how i can browse other media .. ?
<precise> bazhang: fair enough :P
<bazhang> Nio_O, which other media
<nx9010> bazhang, Okay, why does Linux have the smallest user base? I think because it's harder to control than Apple's OS.. and I do not like to say that. I have been using Ubuntu before the owners sold the system out to gov
<precise> ...
<Nio_O> i have on hdd ě partitions, in once is windows, and linux in sec., how i ca browse files on windows from linux ?
<Homely_Girl> wedgie,  All I can remember is it was a nautical word! lol I want to change the login key password, it's different to my user account password
<bazhang> nx9010, thats not topical here at all
<nx9010> Or let the source be meddled with, because they could not spy easily on Ubuntu users.
<nx9010> nx9010, No I get that xD
<nx9010> bazhang, *
<bobafett> precise, any idea?
<precise> Nio_O: If I understand you correctly, you have a dual boot system and want to view your Windows files from the Linux install? Or is it removable media like a USB or CD/DVD that you use with Windows?
<nx9010> It would explain why it runs so slow right now though on the same hardware.. Did not really get any new functions.
<precise> bobafett: No idea, sorry man.
<precise> nx9010: Please keep it on topic.
<Nio_O> i have installed the linux
<precise> Nio_O: Is Windows installed on the same computer?
<Nio_O> yes
<fred911> you need NTFS support
<precise> Nio_O: So what happens when you turn on the computer?
<precise> fred911: Is what I'm getting at :P
<Homely_Girl> wedgie, When I first boot up my laptop 'n open Chrome I'm asked for a login key password, k1l told me how to change it but I didn't do it properly, 'cos it's still the old password!
<precise> Homely_Girl: You mean for a Google account? Or is it part of Ubuntu?
<bobafett> what are some other ubuntu channels for support
<wedgie> ah, that. I have no idea. I'd like to know how to make that thing go away completely, but have been too lazy to ever look into it
<precise> bobafett: #ubuntu-server I guess...
<Nio_O> i can choose between systems, but i dont know how i can see files of windows in linux, in nautilus i ve error if i click on the "hdd with windows"
<Homely_Girl> precise, It's part of ubuntu.
<Homely_Girl> Lemme reboot 'n tell you exactly wot it's called.....bbiab
<fred911> Nio_O: go to that URL I sent you and it will show you how to install the support you need to see an NTFS partition
<Homely_Girl> precise, Lemme reboot 'n tell you exactly wot it's called.....bbiab
<precise> Nio_O: Do as fred911 suggests :P
<nx9010> precise, okay, rebooting, thanks for helping though
<precise> nx9010: Yep
<Nio_O> how url ?
<nx9010> Thinking about running something else maybe, that's more light weight.. wish DSL could run all the software Lubuntu runs, okay brb (or in a while, might take long)
<fred911> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396629
<roothorick> more and more often it seems like all Googling gets me is an accusation of being a bot
<fred911> Nio_O: click that URl and you'll be fixed up (might need to reboot before you can see the partition)
<Nio_O> i am reeding it, ty
<fred911> roothorick: that will happen more frequently if you're using Tor or a VPN
<nx9010> oh uhm wow.. it gave an error before rebooting real quick precise , something in the terminal about being unable to touch...
<arooni> how do i change my password for the currently loged in user
<arooni> and if i ever forget it ; am I SOL?
<nx9010> I know it sounds weird, but it said unable to touch.. then BOOM, restarted
<arooni> should i create a second admin account with sudo in case i ever forget?
<fred911> arooni: passwd in a terminal
<precise> nx9010: Did you use touch as a sudoer?
<nx9010> I ran your command but with sudo instead of su.
<Homely_Girl> precise, after opening Chrome I get "Enter your password to unlock your login keyring"  I want to change that password
<precise> Homely_Girl: Ooooohhh
<precise> Ok
<Homely_Girl> precise, yayyyy!
<precise> nx9010: sudo touch /forcefsck?
<Homely_Girl> precise, Do you know how I change it?
<nx9010>  sudo -; cd /; touch forcefsck
<fred911> Homely_Girl: do you have passwords in the keyring?
<Bashing-om> arooni: Here are easy instructions to reset your password in Ubuntu:http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword .
<Homely_Girl> fred911, I do
<roothorick> so, "xset dpms force off" gives a black screen, but the monitor stays on with visible backlight. Desktop comes back instantly when moving the mouse
<fred911> Homely_Girl: and you don't remember your current password?
<Homely_Girl> fred911, I do, it's just tedious to type hence I want to change it to something easier to type without needing to look at the kbrd
<nx9010> Did I do it wrong, precise ?
<precise> nx9010: You need to go to the root of your file system, which is what >cd / does, sudo makes you a superuser then touch simply creates a file, so >touch forcefsck creates an empty file called forcefsck.
<precise> Each semicolon represents a new command, your error could have been in the syntax I used.
<precise> Oh, you used sudo -
<precise> :P
<Nio_O> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g &
<Nio_O>  :((
<precise> nx9010: cd /
<Nio_O> https://thepasteb.in/p/DRhjNERQVvYfy
<precise> sudo touch forcefsck
<precise> Then reboot
<precise> nx9010: ^
<fred911> Nio_O: do you just want to read or do you want write pvgs
<Bashing-om> precise: nx9010 :: systmd (16.04) ? Got a different way to run a file system check : https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-fsck@.service.html .
<precise> Bashing-om: Oh... reading your link now...
<precise> Oh, he's gone..
<precise> IDK what version of LUbuntu he was running.
<Homely_Girl> precise, I'm still here ;)
<precise> Homely_Girl: Oh, not you silly :P
<precise> nx9010
<Bashing-om> precise: Hate when that ^happens . Bet he be back soon :)
<nx9010> precise, well.. I feel stupid :(
<precise> Speak of the devil :P
<precise> nx9010: Why is that?
<Homely_Girl> precise, Only stupid if u can't solve my annoying issue! lol
<nx9010> precise, It did tell me it worked, but It just rebooted, saw a black screen for 20 seconds and then I saw my desktop.
<fred911> Homely_Girl: did you read the link I sent?
<Homely_Girl> fred911, I did not see the link you sent, sorry
<fred911> Homely_Girl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/31786/chrome-asks-for-password-to-unlock-keyring-on-startup
<precise> nx9010: Logs are kept in /var/log/fsck
<fred911> sorry
<nx9010> should the file be made under /home/nx9010 ?
<nx9010> oh let me see.
<precise> No, it should have been created
<wedgie> question related to Homely_Girl's: How do you configure Chrome to not use a keyring at all? Sick of it prompting me for that, twice, every time i launch it and once again when i close it.
<precise> so >cat /var/log/fsck
<precise> nx9010: ^
<nx9010> precise, (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<Homely_Girl> wedgie, I will try get my head around that, thanks....a lot to read for my basic skill set!
<precise> wedgie: nx9010 Hmmm.
<precise> OH woops
<precise> :P
<nx9010> Maybe I misrun a command.
<nx9010> Let me try again in steps.
<precise> nx9010: No, it looks like a known bug...
<nx9010> Oh
<fred911> wedgie: go to settings > advanced > security and untick the proper box
<precise> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/513644
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513644 in mountall (Ubuntu) "Does not log fsck invocations in /var/log/fsck/" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<nx9010> No software I can install that runs hdd checks?
<precise> nx9010: Are you on gnome?
<nx9010> precise, no lxde
<nx9010> Lubuntu
<precise> If lxde has a equivalent, the Gnome Disk Utility shows SMART status and values..
<precise> Also, what version of Lubuntu?
<wedgie> fred911: in chrome? I have no "security" section... unless i'm looking in completely the wrong place
<fred911> nx9010: on your hardware I'd boot windows and grab an old copy of spinrite
<Nio_O> precise: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396629 here in first post is "aplications" menu, where is this ?
<fred911> wedgie: sorry it's under passwords and forms
<nx9010> fred911, Yeah I am not too sure about using Windows XP anymore though now that M$ deliberately ruined their OS
<wedgie> fred911: both unchecked.
<nx9010> I kinda liked the low ram usage of Lubuntu
<Bashing-om> Homely_Girl: Try: Close Chrome. Open the file manager, press ctrl+H or show hidden files from menu, go to .local/share/keyrings, move the content to some backup place. Then logout and log back in. Open Chrome, there will be a pop up asking you to set a keyring password, leave it blank, confirm, then it shouldn't bother you anymore. If everything works, you can delete the backup you saved earlier.
<precise> Nio_O: Are you on 16.04?
<Nio_O> yes
<Nio_O> i think
<Homely_Girl> Bashing-om, Thanks I'll give it a go.
<precise> Nio_O: Do you have a sidebar with shortcuts?
<Nio_O> yes on left
<precise> Ok, so you are atleast running unity, so you don't have a menu bar at the top
<nx9010> precise, running 16.04.2 LTS
<precise> Nio_O: IMO, it would be easier to just follow the first replies tutorial...
<precise> Via the terminal
 * precise doesn't like Unity
<precise> Nio_O: Do you have a sidebar with shortcuts?:P
<precise> Woops
<precise> Misspost, sorry
 * nx9010 hates Unity lol, netbook bs
<Nio_O> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlAPJWYjgFY
<Nio_O> so now, just restart ?
<nx9010> I can't open Software center under lubuntu though precise. so more than 1 thing must be wrong
<precise> Nio_O: Did you use fdisk -l to check to make sure that your Windows partition was /dev/sda1?
<precise> Can you pastebin the results of fdisk -l?
<nx9010> That is why I wanted to reinstall but I want to check if the HDD is still okay, it never made any weird noises like most of my HDDs that died
<precise> Nio_O: ^
<Nio_O> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6q8lO2ZDuO my mistake but same result
<precise> Nio_O: Still, just to be sure, can you pastebin the results of >sudo fdisk -l
<precise> ?
<Colombo> fred911: Yeah. It seems that it started to work after while. It looks like more complicated partitioning, two harddrives, potentially one of them broken, and dirty as hell mechanics are not helping in this process at all:/
<Homely_Girl> Bashing-om, You genius!! Thank you!!
<Homely_Girl> Bashing-om, Will Chrome remember individual passwords for me or not?
<Nio_O> https://thepasteb.in/p/KOh8zXjyknntJ
<Nio_O> here
<xangua> Homely_Girl: any modern graphical browser should manage your passwords
<Homely_Girl> xangua, Thanks, at least I'm rid of the annoying keyring prompt now, :)
<RNeville> hello want to install nvidia proprietary driver for video card; should I run sudo apt-get update first, or similar command?
<Homely_Girl> precise, Aren't you lucky, I get to go away now! lol
<precise> Homely_Girl: Why?
<Homely_Girl> Thank you collectively for your brains guys 'n gals!
<Bashing-om> Homely_Girl: Naw not me as genius . I just been araound a bit . As to saved passwords . I do not expect this to have any effect - that be a different thing .
<Homely_Girl> precise, Bashing-om solved my issue
<precise> You aren't a nuisance lol
<precise> This is a support channel
<Homely_Girl> Bashing-om, U know more than me, you're a genius to me!
 * xangua puts Bashing-om on a lamp
<Homely_Girl> Is there an online course or something I can do to learn more about command line Ubuntu/Linux? :)
<fred911> RNeville: if you go to software and updates and click on the additional drivers tab it will do it for you.
<Bashing-om> Homely_Girl: LOL .. Ok . I take that then .
<Nio_O> precise help
<precise> Nio_O: I am here :P
<Bashing-om> !terminal | Homely_Girl
<ubottu> Homely_Girl: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<precise> Nio_O: What version of Windows are you dual booting with?
<ryanprior> I'm writing my first systemd unit for a service called home-row-control that I want to run when a user starts a session. If I log in and run `systemctl --user start home-row-control.service` it starts up fine, but it doesn't start on login. Can anybody help me troubleshoot?
<RNeville> yes, fred911, thx; but I believe Bashing-om advised me once, to run "sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade" before installing proprietary driver
<Homely_Girl> Bashing-om, I know a little like apt-get but I want to know more. :)
<Nio_O> w10 exactly i dont know
<ryanprior> I put more info in a GitHub issue - https://github.com/ryanprior/home-row-control/issues/7
<precise> Nio_O: Ok, so when you boot up, you want to go into your UEFI interface and turn off fastboot.
<Seven_Six_Two> Homely_Girl, tldp has bash guides
<fred911> RNeville: I don't remember but I think the Nvidia drivers are in a different repo..
<fred911> let me look
<Bashing-om> Homely_Girl: wanting to know is how it all starts . Hang in there and it will come .
<RNeville> thx fred911
<Homely_Girl> Bashing-om, I'm just happy I'm in a Windoze free zone!! lol
 * precise has to use Windows for work
 * precise cries
<Nio_O> i have bios not uefi, .. where i can find it ?
<fred911> RNeville: software and updates will automaticall do it for you, but it can't hurt if do it..
<Homely_Girl> Seven_Six_Two, What is tldp?
<Seven_Six_Two> Homely_Girl, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/   http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<RNeville> thx, very much fred911
<Seven_Six_Two> The Linux Documentation Project
 * nx9010 is a gamer, so forced to Windows (also for work)
<precise> Nio_O: When you turn on your computer, it should prompt for a key press, generally either Esc or an F key.
<Homely_Girl> Seven_Six_Two, Thanks, I'll use my loads of free time 'n have a read! :)
<precise> Nio_O: What brand is your computer?
<Nio_O> mb gigabyte, other i dont know, this is 7/5000
<Nio_O> Composition pc
<Seven_Six_Two> Homely_Girl, I can't tell if that's sarcasm or not.. but I understand. the console is a very large topic. I don't mean to drop books in your lap, but solving your own problems while using the terminal is the best way, but takes a lot of time too.
<xangua> Nio_O: what's wrong with your custom PC?
<precise> Nio_O: Just reboot the computer and look towards the upper and lower edges of the splash screen of your BIOS for a prompt to get into your BIOS.
<Bashing-om> 16.04.2 iso close ! "
<Bashing-om> 16.04.2 iso close ! "< infinity> tsimonq2: There'll be an email in a few minutes. ;) "
<Nio_O> ok so turn off fast boot right ?
<fred911> Are there any Pulseaudio/ALSA experts that know how to install an additional audio output profile?
<xangua> Bashing-om: new kernel available?
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: sent
<Seven_Six_Two> Homely_Girl, if you're just looking for a few more utilities to learn to up your game, how about grep, awk, and sed
<precise> xangua: She is trying to mount a Windows volume in her dual booted Linux OS, she is getting an error I belive to be caused by Fastboot where ntfs-3g won't mount the Windows partition as there is an issue with ntfs-3g and UEFI/BIOS Fastboot.
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: :)
<Nio_O> precise: i dont know what is the fastboot, so turn off him ?
<Homely_Girl> Seven_Six_Two, So wot are they?
<RNeville> which driver should I install, please: Nvidia version 367.57 (proprietary, tested) or
<tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-February/004036.html
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: ^
<RNeville> version 340.101 (proprietary)
<precise> RNeville: I had major issues with the Nouveua drivers on my Dell Precision M4500, had to go with the proprietary ones :/
<RNeville> thx precise
<precise> Yup, it may have gotten better though
<precise> That was about a year ago
<fred911> RNeville:  I use 340.101 without issue
<RNeville> Vouveau driver seemed to work fine on my machine, until I tried to run lightworks NLE
<Seven_Six_Two> Homely_Girl, they are text utilities. grep is good for searching and filtering. sed and awk are for text processing.
<precise> Yeah, with my Precision M4500, it wasn't even starting up Unity, it was horrible :P
<RNeville> fred911, I'll try 340.101 - just didn't understand why it's not marked as "tested"
<Homely_Girl> Seven_Six_Two, I'm glazing over again!! lol
<precise> RNeville: Because no one tested it and reported back :P
<RNeville> okay, sounds simple enough, precise
<precise> Homely_Girl: You'll get it eventually :P
<Homely_Girl> Seven_Six_Two, Baby steps how do I change dir on commandline and list directories?
<Seven_Six_Two> Homely_Girl, oh sorry. you're very new?
<Seven_Six_Two> ok.  cd is change directory
<Homely_Girl> precise, Are you patronisingly patting me on the head! lol
<fred911> I see it marked as proprietary and tested (340.101
<precise> Homely_Girl: The way I learned the Linux CLI and Bash was by forcing myself to do as much as I could by CLI.
<precise> lol no?
<Homely_Girl> Seven_Six_Two,  Yes in terms of not doing more than apt-get on commandline, but been a Linux user for years now.
<RNeville> interesting fred911
<RNeville> don't understand why my machine showing something else for (340.101)
<fred911> precise: sometimes it's hard to communicate that to many new users
<JennaE> I have an HP Intel Notebook. I recently had a 7265 Wireless Driver Card installed. I cannot figure out how to install the driver I need for it. I downloaded the file but its asking me to copy the files into a distribution specific firmware directory, /lib/firmware. I have no idea what that means!!! I need someone to explain to me step by step what to do after I installed the files. I need to install the driver because I would
<JennaE> like to have Wfi !! Currently can only get internet via an Ethernet cord. Any help would be appreciated !
<precise> Homely_Girl: man pages are your friend. If you ever are trying to use a command and don't know what it does or the syntax, just do >man [command] for the command manual :P
<Seven_Six_Two> Homely_Girl, ok. the first command you need to know is     man
<precise> fred911: Yeah, I know, I don't talk to many people about Linux outside of the internets :P
<Seven_Six_Two> Homely_Girl, that will get you the manual for any command that has a manual page. eg... man ls
<Seven_Six_Two> Homely_Girl, try      $ man ls
<Nio_O> fast didnt help ..
<Nio_O> fastboot*
<precise> Nio_O: Did you find the option?
<RNeville> I think the "man" pages, in general, are cryptic - especially for newbies
<linearlogic123> I accidentally change the sudoers file and I throwing some catch on line 9 and 10. http://pastebin.com/XXDxcFzw
<Seven_Six_Two> Homely_Girl, read it all, and open another terminal and try out different options
<Nio_O> i found quiet boot fast boot nope
<precise> RNeville: True
<RNeville> I think a few actual examples in the "man pages" would be a great help for newbies
<precise> Nio_O: Can you please be a bit more descriptive?
<Seven_Six_Two> RNeville, some of it is. but not all of it, and some commands a lot more than others. ls is pretty basic
<precise> RNeville: The good man pages do have examples at the bottom :P
<kantlivelong> i just went from 14.04 to 16.04 and now my audio is very delayed
<kantlivelong> anyone know if this is known issue?
<RNeville> glad I'm not the only one that thinks "man pages instruction are cryptic for newbies, precise
<Homely_Girl> Seven_Six_Two, I'll do that, thanks. :) I didn't have to type the $ sign, but I figured that out!
<Seven_Six_Two> RNeville, yeah, examples would definitely help! but they are there, and ignoring them is inconvenient
<precise> RNeville: :P We all started at the bottom :P
<RNeville> "man pages/"man pages"
<Nio_O> i said i didnt find the options but i found "quiet boot"
<RNeville> yes, I think it is great that the "man pages" are there with just a simple command like "man" Seven_Six_Two
<precise> Nio_O: Sorry, my options are exhausted and so am I, long day :P Hopefully someone else in the channel can help you.
<Homely_Girl> Seven_Six_Two, Thanks for your mentoring, but I think it's a tech overload for me now, I'm going to sleep! Hope I don't lose this info!! lol
<Seven_Six_Two> Homely_Girl, sure! other commands to read the man pages for, and experiment, are: cd ls mkdir rmdir grep cat less touch df
<fred911> Nio_O: I'll try
<fred911> Nio_O: have you tried to mount the partition are read only?
<Homely_Girl> Seven_Six_Two, I printed this screen to refer back to! :)
<Homely_Girl> Good night all you brains!! :)
<Seven_Six_Two> Homely_Girl, good night!
<Nio_O> I thought i didnt
<Homely_Girl> Seven_Six_Two, Night Brains
<Homely_Girl> precise, Thanks for trying.
<precise> Homely_Girl: ;)
<Nio_O> precise: ty for efford
<Nio_O> *t
<fred911> Nio_O: the reason it won't let you access it is because it think's it will mess up the partition if it writes to it. If you mark the access as read only you should be able to access it
<Nio_O> just command tell me please, i ll try it, i want just the files from windows
<fred911> Nio_O: hold on
<xheart> hi everyone
<xheart> is there a way to set my pc to restart and log on without asking for the password?
<xheart> ubuntu 16.04lts
<RNeville> question: looks like I could down load a driver for something involving Processor microcode
<Seven_Six_Two> xheart, there should be by modifying your login settings. sorry, I'm using another dist right now
<Nio_O> kk
<xheart> where do i set this option?
<Seven_Six_Two> there's a login preferences app
<RNeville> reads exactly like this under Software & Updates: Processor microcode firmware for AMD CPUs' from amd64-microcode (proprietary)
<xheart> is there a sudo command?
<RNeville> should I try this previously mentioned driver? please
<Seven_Six_Two> xheart, click to open your unity panel, and type "login" and it should appear
<xheart> untiy panel?
<Seven_Six_Two> the button on your panel that lets you find apps and stuff
<Seven_Six_Two> top left maybe?
<Nio_O> fred ?
<xheart> user accounts
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't think so. maybe in "settings" panel
<Nio_O> fred991 ?
<xheart> yes!
<xheart> thank you seven six two!
<Seven_Six_Two> xheart, you're welcome!
<fred911> RNeville: it's usually the newest microcode for your CPU
<Seven_Six_Two> I guess I should try Ubuntu once in a while.
<RNeville> fred911, don't know what microcode is, so I really don't know if I should upgrade this driver
<fred911> RNeville: it's so your unique CPU has the latest ability.. I always update it
<RNeville> thx, fred911
<b0t> I have a big problem, -bash: /usr/sbin/newaliases: No such file or directory
<fred911> it's like a unique driver specifically for your cpu
<b0t> how to fix it?
<wedgie> b0t: what are you doing when you get that error?
<RNeville> just switched to new Nvidia driver (340.101) ; should I restart my computer, to make sure drive works correctly?
<b0t> Recompile my aliases, newaliases
<RNeville> Lightworks not working correctly with this previously mentioned driver, but haven't restarted my computer
<nerdsville> Hey guys, quick question.. does ubuntu have support for the fingerprint reader on the dell precision 7510?
<fred911> RNeville: I would, your machine will run faster
<nerdsville> If so which driver do I use?
<RNeville> k
<fred911> graphica should be better...ect less CPU tax
<RNeville> thx fred911
<fred911> Are there any Pulseaudio/ALSA experts that know how to install an additional audio output profile?
<nerdsville> Also has anyone noticed a popping noise when logging in? And the mouse freezing for 2 seconds when opening the settings menu?
<nerdsville> Could just be my computer I suppose
<fred911> nerdsville: mine clicks when the driver is loaded on boot
<fred911> nerdsville: but I route audio out HDMI so I don't know if it's an issue here or not
<nerdsville> kk, yeah I don't hear it any other time so not a huge deal
<nx9010> might wanna check your ram somehow with software nerdsville or am I being paranoid?
<nerdsville>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<nerdsville> Mem:          64318        1480       61321         386        1515       61930
<nerdsville> Swap:         65423           0       65423
<nerdsville> My RAM is more than good lol
<nx9010> no, not what i mean
<fred911> nx9010: its a the driver loading on my system or sending out to the audio system
<cfoch-always> hi
<cfoch-always> how do I turn on mysql service in Ubuntu 16.04
<nerdsville> systemctl start mysqld?
<nerdsville> need to find the daemon name
<nx9010> test it i meant but fred911 might be right :D
<fred911> nerdsville: is mysql installed ?
<nerdsville> Oh I was responding to cfoch-always
<cfoch-always> systemctl vs service?
<schultza> how do i manually add a static route (temporary) for an ipv6 route via an ipv4 gateway?
<nerdsville> It uses systemd I believe now :)
<cfoch-always> nerdsville: are you talking to me?
<nerdsville> schultza: I use ip route
<nerdsville> yeah cfoch-always
<schultza> it says it is expecting an ipv6 address for the gateway
<nerdsville> there should be ip6 route too I think
<nerdsville> maybe not hold on
<nx9010> Hahaha why do I always think of a movie when people ask Are you talking to me?
<nerdsville> Which command are you running schultza?
<nerdsville> nx9010, could you link me to more info on that? Also I noticed even after enabling subwoofers, the bass isn't that good
<nerdsville> It was better on the native windows install
<nx9010> nerdsville, I am kinda new to Linux but I guess there are people here how to check if ram is still good.
<nerdsville> ah, yeah I don't know what ram is :s
<nx9010> Might just be a driver problem, using a generic driver or missing a driver maybe? I am good at repairing windows installations but really new to using Linux for more than just a media center
<fred911> nx9010: when I system boots, the driver loads, my internal speakers are turned off and I hear a click through my audio which is HDMI
<schultza> $ip route add 2602:xxx::0/32 via xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (x's are for privacy)
<nx9010> Maybe there is a way to keep digital audio on a keep-alive signal, anyone here know?
<schultza> Error: inet6 address is expected rather than "xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx".
<nerdsville> schultza: not sure if the ipv4 address can be used to route ipv6 traffic
<nerdsville> Not 100% sure on this
<fred911> nx9010: Kodi has a setting to send inaudible audio to keep it alive
<schultza> 6rd is based on routing ipv6 traffic on ipv4 networks.
<nerdsville> Ah, yeah this is a bit beyond me :)
<nx9010> fred911, yes that is what I mean, maybe that can be used on Ubuntu somehow?
<schultza> any ipv6 ppl in this room?
<nerdsville> I will let you know if I find something
<schultza> thanks, nerdsville
<fred911> nx9010: I do, kodi runs via HDMI on my tv on Ubuntu
<nerdsville> http://www.litech.org/6rd/
<nerdsville> schultza: try adding :: to the front?
<nerdsville> ::IPv4
<nx9010> fred911, That's good! I have it on as well. Having issues with my media center under Xubuntu atm , can't get the right drivers for my Asrock ION 330 so it's failing to play media files under Kodi
<fred911> nx9010: on a P4?
<nx9010> fred911, No, it's an other system
<nerdsville> Also can you do ip tunnel help schultza
<fred911> ah.. ok
<nerdsville> see if 6rd is there
<datguy1> hi all. im trying to mount a drive but it wont give. here's the output of fdisk -l https://dpaste.de/HYdr
<nx9010> I use this laptop for IRC mainly now
<datguy1> i want to mount /dev/sda1
<Photon> X-Plane does not support the Gallium driver stack. -- Trying to install X-Plane. Is there a fix?
<fred911> nx9010: what media files fail and how and are you using Krypton?
<fred911> what fails
<nx9010> fred911, I seem to be unable to use the gpu under Kodi, so no hw accelerated video support.
<coffeeguy> hi how-to update to 16.04.2?
<nerdsville> Oops seems schultza got kicked from the ipv6 stuff :s
<fred911> nx9010: the Ion 330 is an Nvidia chipset?
<fred911> nx9010: I mean what type of video card/gpu..ect
<nerdsville> I found the name of the fingerprint reader, it is Control Vault, is there driver support for these?
<nerdsville> lsusb doesn't seem to recognize it
<fred911> nx9010: you need to install the Nvidia drivers
<Photon> X-Plane does not support the Gallium driver stack. -- Trying to install X-Plane. Is there a fix? AMD Radeon R7 250
<nx9010> Yes, correct. fred911 , it's a dual core, overclocked to 2.0 Ghz stable with a bigger fan and 4 Ghz DDR2 800 Mhz memory. It's a nettop cpu/gpu combination, called the ION 330 chip.
<fred911> nx9010: just read about it, are the drivers installed?
<nx9010> fred911, I have been having issues trying to get the right driver. I will have to look into it tomorrow and come here for help, I'm currently on a laptop next to my bed because I am physically ill right now haha
<fred911> nx: it seems to have good driver support
<nx9010> fred911, yes :D before I was able to play 1080P 3D mkv files easily, streaming them over my network. It had no stutters. It's old, and I wish I had more money to replace it but since Im gonna stick with my 1080p tv for a while I'm okay with it right now
<nx9010> I am able to buy a secondhand AMD processor with mobo and ram for 60 euro, the FX-8320 black edition, so 8 cores at 4 Ghz, only need some cheaper gpu that's silent..
<nx9010> Might make it into a server as well, since it is so overpowered for a media center.. just not sure if it's a power efficient CPU, knowing how AMD is usually draining more watts compared to Intel
<RNeville> hello, just installed proprietary Nvidia driver, now my Ubuntu 16.04 install will not boot
<RNeville> thinking a I need a recovery disk to reinstall default open source driver
<cfhowlett> RNeville, nope.  just reboot into the nomodeset option
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | RNeville
<ubottu> RNeville: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<RNeville> thx cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help! RNeville
<RNeville> I'm not using nouveau driver, using nvidia proprietary drive,
<cfhowlett> RNeville, understood, still you can't boot in, right?  nomodeset will let you bypass your current settings so you can get in and change things.
<RNeville> k, cfhowlett
<drjam> do you know how to get that happening RNeville ?
<RNeville> trying to read https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 now, drjam
<RNeville> drjam, not sure I'm completely following these link to instructions
<cfhowlett> I believe it's reboot, hit esc after the splashscreen and edit your grub boot settings
<RNeville> k
<cfhowlett> drjam, ?
<kantlivelong> weird
<kantlivelong> pulseaudio crashes
<kantlivelong>  im having a weird issue where pulseaudio crashes when getting too many IM sounds?
<Photon> X-Plane does not support the Gallium driver stack. AMD Radeon R7 iirc. Does anyone have a solution?
<locyber> !BigTruck Five Finger Death Punch - Wash it all Away.mp3
<ubottu> locyber: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Photon> Also tmux just broke
<Photon> fml
<drjam> cfhowlett, one sec, checking
<drjam> too many tabs, phone calls and customers haha
<cfhowlett> I understand
<drjam> ah yeah, that link.... makes it all look much more complex than it is
<cfhowlett> yep.
<drjam> overwhelming is the term for me
<drjam> :)
<drjam> right so, im not totally sure where your up to with it.... can you boot? hit escape or.... i had to hit TAB for some diustros
<cfhowlett> RNeville, you still with us?
<drjam> for live distros, i hot TAB, and only ADDED the nomodeset word.... not at the end, about 2 words in from the end
<RNeville> yes, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> RNeville, drjam has more nomodeset experience than I.
<drjam> haha probably BARELY more
<austin__> trying to install modprobe in xenial.   I keep getting E:unable to locate package install
<austin__> I assume I need to update the /etc/apt/sources.list file?  Anyone know a good default source to add in there?
<drjam> austin__, have you done sudo apt update
<RNeville> going to try and use control e at when choosing kernel to modify grub and add nomodset (think this is what linked to instruction suggest)
<cfhowlett> austin__, install modprobe? no need.  modprobe is packaged in ubuntu.
<RNeville> getting ready to reboot
<drjam> gl RNeville
<RNeville> running off a cloned external HD, at the moment, but will try to modify grub when booting off internal primary HD
<Colombo> Is there suggested way how to have secured password in .bashrc for proxy?
<austin__> cfhowlett: I can't seem to find it
<RNeville> thx drjam
<cfhowlett> austin__, open a terminal.  type in        man probe
<cfhowlett> man modprobe
<cyberspectre> On Ubuntu 16.04, alsa has stopped working. Pulseaudio does not communicate with sound cards, only bluetooth
<austin__> cfhowlett - No manual entry for modprobe
<cfhowlett> austin__, what does lsb_release -d      say
<austin__> Description:   Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<austin__> cfhowlett: I'm working in a Docker image, fwiw.  Not sure if it's a stripped down container or what's going on
<cfhowlett> austin__, that's why ...
<austin__> cfhowlett: ahh, I guess I'm back to updating sources.list then?
<cfhowlett> austin__, I've not deal with docker or other stripped down images.  ask the channel here or perhaps the #docker channel
<austin__> cfhowlett: ok, any ideas what a good package source is anyhow?
<cfhowlett> austin__, the default sources.list should be adequate.  I'm surprised that doesn't work in your case.
<austin__> different question if anyone knows.  How would I go about creating a fake audioinput device to trick Chrome into thinking that I have a microphone?  (Skype freaks out on me when it can't find a microphone)
<austin__> I keep reading about modprobe sound-aloop, but I'm not sure what it does, exactly
<Bashing-om> RNeville: You spinning your wheels, no traction - to get nomodeset ?
<mva> hi there! Advice me, please, who can I contact (I mean the person, not a maillist) about missing tinc of 1.1 branch in any version of ubuntu? Even debian has it, but ubuntu - do not (for years already)
<cfhowlett> mva, it doesn't work that way ...
<mva> cfhowlett: which? I just wanted to point tinc maintainer on existance of new version, and ask him to add it too
<mva> since there is many "yummy" things in comparsion with 1.0 branch
<cfhowlett> mva, see the following for maintainer info:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/tinc
<guest9246> Hi guys and gals!!
<guest9246>  hey
<cfhowlett> topic here is ubuntu support guest9246.  ask your question or jibberjabber in #ubuntu-offtopic
<guest9246> Okay
<mva> cfhowlett: I did look. And there is some "Ubuntu MOTU Developers" specified as maintainer. With maillist address as email. And I guess that if I subscribe there, I'll get tons of unneded emails. But if I don't (and just send an email), It is a chances I will not receive an answers :-/
<nhbinh> test
<cfhowlett> yes there is that chance.  or you might send a msg to the ubuntu-developer list
<nikolam> I get this trying to update 16.04LTS: dpkg: error: unable to open/create status database lockfile: No space left on device
<nikolam> But I know I have penty of space
<cfhowlett> nikolam, df -h | pastebinit
<chaotix> hi.  i am using lubuntu 16.04, and chromium web apps are showing up under the chromium icon instead of their own in the launcher bar.  i know that there is a fix to this, some line of text added or commented out of a file somewhere, but I can not for the life of me remember what that is, and i am apparently not googling it correctly as to find the forum post where i learned this fix before, can someone help me?
<nhbinh> who
<mva> nikolam: and `df -i` too (it is chances you're out of inodes)
<cfhowlett> nhbinh, the topic here is ubuntu support.  ask your questions here or jibberjabber in #ubuntu-offotpic
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-offtopic
<nhbinh> ok, sorry
<nikolam> mva, cfhowlett : https://bpaste.net/show/1a012b0939ef
<nikolam> System is on BTRFS SSD , data, file images for KVM are  is on mirrored ZFS
<cfhowlett> nikolam, my theory was that you had no space left due to old kernels.  clearly not the case here.
<nikolam> I think last time I updated was in December or something like it, gotta check
<mva> eeerm...
<mva> nikolam: can you also paste `df -T / /home`?
<nikolam> nothing special there but yes. https://bpaste.net/show/2d4bc5915bca
<RNeville> still haven't got nomodset to work when booting
<Guestie> is reject_unauth_pipelining a security issue in Postfix?
<mva> ok. Unfortunatelly, I'm not a guru with btrfs, but... can you also post `btrfs filesystem usage /` then?
<mva> nikolam: and. by the way, be ready that there is chances you have already-broken fs, that magically still not failed ;)
<nikolam> https://bpaste.net/show/139d45587181
<RNeville> trying to following these directions to set nomodset , but can't seem to get this done : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<nikolam> mva, I made BTRFS snapshot before trying to update and I rebooted after trying to update. You think i should do BTRFS fsck?
<mva> nikolam: strange... And what if you'll try to `touch /moo && (test -e /moo && echo success || echo fail); rm /moo`?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: In small steps; reboot and as soon as the bios screen clears depress and hold a shift key . what results ?
<nikolam> https://bpaste.net/show/b5a41fdacc26
<RNeville> I'm not sure nomodset is my problem, I followed the instruction in the link (I think correctly
<mva> nikolam: also, how about `snapper list`?
<RNeville> seems to freeze once ramdisk is loading
<nikolam> The program 'snapper' is currently not installed.
<RNeville> used "control e" when choosing kernel to load, and then modified grub file , not sure about emacs editing though
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Alternately then, from the grub boot menu what results with a recovery kernel ?
<RNeville> couldn't get "control x" to save file, so I could once again use "control e" to make sure edits to grub file saved
<RNeville> recovery kernel froze, also
<Bashing-om> RNeville: ctl+e is not valid so far as I know . just the
<Bashing-om> 'e' key to gain edit mode .
<nikolam> what's this: cgmfs                                   100K     0  100K   0% /run/cgmanager/fs
<RNeville> Bashing-om, ctl*e did bring up grub file (not sure of terminology)
<mva> nikolam: also, post `btrfs filesystem show`, please
<RNeville> probably shouldn't be using "grub file" terminology
<mva> nikolam: and cgmfs is virtual fs (doesnt't take anything on your root fs)
<roothorick> both my graphics card and my ondie are shown by xrandr --listproviders, but the outputs don't appear in the list. It's not detecting an attached monitor for that matter
<RNeville> okay, reread instruction - should be using just "E" and not ctrl+e
<nikolam> Hmm, something fishy there for second device.. probably I didn't unmount it after making backup.. https://bpaste.net/show/0e662fade8ef
<RNeville> I'll trying rebooting and when bios screen disappears, I'll hold down shift key
<mva> nikolam: > devid    1 size 57.22GiB used 57.22GiB path /dev/sde1
<mva> gotcha!
<nikolam> got to be btrfs snapshots, but.. I have plenty of space on sde1, even with them..
<mva> nikolam: run `btrfs fi df /` and `btrfs fi df /home`
<mva> nikolam: it can be out of metadata space
<nikolam> https://bpaste.net/show/209d12879eef
<nikolam> wth
<mva> yeah. Metadata is more than 75%. It can produce out of space ;)
<nikolam> but...
<mva> (yeah, enjoy your shiny btrfs)
<mva> and the probably (!) fix is: `btrfs fi balance start -dusage=5 -v /home` and `btrfs fi balance start -dusage=5 -v /`
<nikolam> let me check this with #btrfs or something. If it is only that..
<mva> and wait until it will finish ;)
<nikolam> what dusage does?
<mva> The -dusage=5 bit means only chunks that are at most 5% used will be relocated.
<nikolam> it can't balance, no data left on device..
<mva> otherwise you can wait for rebalancing for eternity
<mva> uhm...
<mva> nikolam: so, you can also ask on #btrfs for advices how to cleanup snapshots *and* rebalance metadata in current situation :)
<nikolam> will do mva, thanks
<roothorick> lovely, nvidia blob driver bug breaks DPMS on DisplayPort devices
<nikolam> I will clean some snapshot, yet i am sure there's plenty of space (snapshots shoudl not take space).
<RNeville> Bashing-om, when I hold "shift" key after bios screen I get screen where I can choose Ubuntu or advance
<RNeville> I choose advanced and then press "E" to modify grub
<mva> nikolam: btw, http://marc.merlins.org/perso/btrfs/post_2014-05-04_Fixing-Btrfs-Filesystem-Full-Problems.html
<mva> > Balance cannot run because the filesystem is full
<mva> take a read ;)
<RNeville> set nomodset then used F-10 to boot using grub
<nikolam> huh, thanks mva
<nikolam> just about to delete some snapshots
<RNeville> then got the following: Booting a command list Loading Linux 4.4.0-62 generic Loading initial ramdisk
<RNeville> then computer freezes
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Nope .. the advanced (recvovery) also has nomoedset in it . .. Ya want the latest normal kernel selected as boot and then press the 'e' key for edit mode .
<RNeville> Bashing-om, I thought I choose the lastest kernel
<RNeville> I didn't use a recovery mode option,
<Guest54869> hey can anyone helps me i have some issue in ubuntu....network issue
<Bashing-om> RNeville: In advanced is the recovery kernel .. ok ? you want at this time to work with the normal kernel .
<RNeville> chose/choose**
<RNeville> I believe I worked with the normal kernel, I know I'm a little off on terminology, but chose standard kernel
<RNeville> I did go under "Advance" but didn't choose a recovery mode kernel
<Bashing-om> RNeville: K ... then we get the boot parameters scren when e is preseed . in this sckeen is a line starting with linux containing quiet splash . What release are we working with ?
<RNeville> maybe, I'm missing the point, Bashing-om ; maybe your trying to tell me I shouldn't have went under "advance" at all
<RNeville> 16.04
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Yeah .. I think I have said that 3 times, no ?
<RNeville> yes, got to line linux containg quiet splash and added nomodset
<RNeville> okay, just everything is so confusing - maybe just to me
<RNeville> I'll try on more time, then calling it a night
<RNeville> thanks for help Bashing-om , anyway
<Bashing-om> RNeville: OK ! .. replace quiet splash with nomodeset - so we see the boot messages . key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process .
<RNeville> k
<RNeville> rebooting now
<cfoch-always> hi
<cfoch-always> I have this error with mysql
<cfoch-always> https://dpaste.de/kx1d
<cfoch-always> sometimes my mysql server doesn't work
<cfoch-always> could you give me a hand?
<cfoch-always> or a foot, please?
<ill_logic> Could somebody help me with ecryptfs and logging in? I just installeda new Ubuntu Server on top of an old one, keeping my home partition.
<reb> ill_logic: i can
<ill_logic> I set up a new password when I installed. Not surprisingly, when I log in my home dir is encrypted.
<ill_logic> I run the manual command and I can decrypt it.
<ill_logic> Back in the day, it would have the same password as my login, and automatically decrypte.
<ill_logic> How do I bring it back to that state? The explanations online are not straightforward.
<ill_logic> It seems like Ubuntu must have hacked something together, and I don't know exactly how to re-hack it.
<ill_logic> reb: Thank you.
<phi_> can i ask linux mint question here?
<reb> Give details
<nikolam> I now have problem with dpkg/pulseaudio.. https://bpaste.net/show/a90a7fdf2a73
<reb> on my mail
<reb> tayson85@bk.ru
<Bashing-om> !mint | phi_
<ubottu> phi_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<reb> ill_logic:tayson85@bk.ru
<nikolam> https://bpaste.net/show/46e10bdcb2f7
<ill_logic> I'd rather just get help here.
<nikolam> ill_logic, be sure to have backups. make new user on new install and/or rename previous hoem dir to something else
<nikolam> Find some docs on mounting old encryped home and copy data to a new one
<ill_logic> Hmm. You know, that's what I did before, isn't it.
<ill_logic> So, the answer is make a new user.
<ill_logic> Eh, okay.
<ill_logic> Thanks, I guess I'll do that.
<ill_logic> Kind of sad that that's all that they've come up with.
<nikolam> ill_logic, don't get me by the word, must be more clever way there, but Backups should not be tied to a solution/platform anyway, so copying them to new user is always safe bet
<^Mike> What does ubuntu use for time synchronization? I don't see ntp or ntpdate installed...
<^Mike> (I'm running 16.04)
<nikolam> ^Mike, I see there are ntp packages to install
<^Mike> Sure, but the OS must already have something doing time sync, right? I wouldn't want to double-up.
<nikolam> sure, don't know personally, but ic could be that time syncronizing by default might upset someone's privacy/e.g. reveal up location.
<^Mike> oh, ubuntu uses systemd now, right? I bet systemd ate ntpd
<^Mike> `$ sudo systemctl status time-sync.target ` reveals all
<^Mike> well, some :P
<ill_logic> nikolam: I did make backups before reinstalling. So that's covered regardless.
<ill_logic> So, I just changed my password back to the same password I had before (which matches my ecryptfs password) and it now decrypts automatically on login.
<ill_logic> I bet that if I change my password back now, it'll change my ecryptfs password as well.
<ill_logic> bam, there it is.
<ill_logic> Thanks for the inspiration :-D
<ill_logic> Now we both know better.
<ill_logic> Okay, cheers.
<nikolam> yup that could be it ill_logic
<nikolam> hah
<^Mike> well, I just installed ntp on the assumption that "conflicts" or "replaces" or something would be set appropriately
<^Mike> nothing seems to have broken
<^Mike> yet
<Bashing-om> ^Mike: Does terminal command ' timedatectl ' help ? My result: http://termbin.com/wrw3 .
<NemosCene21> Try our Pied Piper compression platform guys!
<NemosCene21> Try our Pied Piper compression platform guys!
<niggard> hi
<niggard> is './dir/script.sh' a relative path?
<niggard> is it always relative to the $HOME or not at all?
<Ben64> "." = current directory, so yes, that is relative
<Bashing-om> niggard: The shorthand './' says the script in this here present directory .
<niggard> thanks
<cfoch-always> hi
<cfoch-always> for some reason
<cfoch-always> my mysql server doesn't work sometimmes
<cfoch-always> *sometimes
<cfoch-always> could you give me a hand please?
<B105PH3RE> cfoch-always: be a little most specific on doesn't work mean exactly. can't connect won't start, crashes....
<cfoch-always> B105PH3RE: https://dpaste.de/K066
<cfoch-always> sure ^
<Invinci> In-vincible
<B105PH3RE> cfoch-always: does your mysql log have any extra info
<Invinci> join #tor
<B105PH3RE> cfoch-always: was this a fresh install or it just started doing this all of a sudden and also what release are you using version mysql version?
<Invinci> join #torr
<B105PH3RE> you forgot the / at the beginning Invinci
<cfoch-always> B105PH3RE: mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.7.17, for Linux (x86_64) using  EditLine wrapper
<Invinci> really sorry I am noob..
<B105PH3RE> itsa ll good
<B105PH3RE> cfoch-always: so your not using ubuntu release not sure I can help but I will try
<cfoch-always> I am
<cfoch-always> I am using ubuntu 16.04
<B105PH3RE> ok well then I may be able to help
<B105PH3RE> cfoch-always: Is this a fresh setup or it just started happening?
<cfoch-always> B105PH3RE: it just started happening
<cfoch-always> but I am not sure if this is because I changed php settings or because I got wrong on one command importing datbase and I did "mysqldump -u foo -p my_db < my_db_to_import.sql"
<cfoch-always> B105PH3RE: what do you need to see in log?
<cfoch-always> because it is long
<B105PH3RE> anything that would help give more error messages or problems.
<B105PH3RE> it would be related to the mysql import you did most likely but not the php thats apache stuff should affect the mysql server
<B105PH3RE> i'm assuming that the databases need to kept or restored?
<cfoch-always> https://dpaste.de/skO0
<cfoch-always> B105PH3RE:
<B105PH3RE> wait one
<cfoch-always> I don't want to delete anything in db if you mean that
<cfoch-always> and it sometimes happens
<cfoch-always> not happening now (un)luckily
<cfoch-always> (un)luckyly
<cfoch-always> B105PH3RE: ^
<B105PH3RE> ok give me a few to review things
<cfoch-always> thanks
<B105PH3RE> its seems to be your innodb plugin thats causing the problem when's the last time you did a database intergrity check or cleaup
<B105PH3RE> also is you system fully up to date with updates and such
<cfoch-always> i did sudo apt-get update yesterday
<NemosCene21> geeks shall inherit the earth!!
<B105PH3RE> cfoch-always: how much ram do you have
<cfoch-always> how can I know?
<cfoch-always> free command, I think?
<B105PH3RE> seems your having a memory problem allocated memory on line 61 and line 87
<cfoch-always> https://dpaste.de/5BJq
<B105PH3RE> use top instead
<B105PH3RE> check what other applications are taking up memory
<B105PH3RE> so you only have 512 mb
<ajayahmed> Hi. On my server I run a backup script which dumps databases and website files and then zips them. This causes the entire server to lock and wait times are high and I've narrowed it down to being a journaling issue. Can I turn journaling off for the duration of the backup? If so, aside from less chance of recovery from unexpected shutdowns, is there any reasons or concerns to not do this?
<tatertots> no geeks will work for the people who inherit the earth
<Ben64> ajayahmed: why not ionice
<B105PH3RE> cfoch-always: you need more ram or shutdown othre processes taking ram
<B105PH3RE> cfoch-always: i would recommend backing up now
<ajayahmed> Ben64 the script launches uninterruptible. I'm trying to find out how you make a process uninterruptible and then I should be able to find the line that's doing this
<lotuspsychje> ajayahmed: the #ubuntu-server guys might also know
<B105PH3RE> cfoch-always: use 'free -h'
<lotuspsychje> gbellinoz: check this: http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/tips-to-improve-ubuntu-speed
<anddam> can Launcher or Dash act as calculator?
<anddam> and different question: does adding a google online account in System Settings automatically configure an IMAP account locally? I'd like to avoid that and just have Google Docs integration
<alocompsci_> Anyone know why a command in startup applications wouldn't run? All of my commands are not working. I have things like: sleep 20; setxkbmap -option ctrl:swapcaps
<alocompsci_> and sleep 20; touchegg &
<alocompsci_> but for some reason a few days ago it stopped working and I can't figure out why..
<kr29> '
<kr29> g'day Ma
<Miszczu> jkgdfhkgjdhdf
<Miszczu> Hello
<gbellinoz> lotuspsychje:  I appreciate that you're convinced of this and are trying to convince me.  I appreciate learning something.  But so far, you haven't explained *what* 'unneeded files' accumulate, and *how* they slow a system down.  That article you link to doesn't add much value.  It's basically stating that you need to clean out 'junk', but it's not clear the author has any real technical knowledge that would back up that idea.  And, you ha
<gbellinoz> plus, you were asserting that there'd be application errors when there was 'junk', not that the system would run faster.  Different.
<anddam> gbellinoz: yep, the fist few lines suggest the author has no knowledge of what's talking about, it's just a pot-boiler article to attract visitors and show some ad
<anddam> "You have too many application installed"
<anddam> halfway between Myth and urban legends
<pr3p> hello
<pimp> Heil Hitler und Das Dritte Reich!  Allle heil der allmächtige Deutsch rasse!  |  Hail Hitler and The Third Reich!  All hail the almighty German race!
<ducasse> pimp: stop that wackjob crap
<anddam> ducasse: it's not even funny, just sad
<pimp> ducasse: Fuck du, Juden! | Fuck you  Jew
 * ducasse shakes head
<anddam> ducasse: any hint about my previous questions?
<ducasse> pimp: your german sucks, btw.
<gbellinoz> Drone`: Ban? ^^^
<ducasse> anddam: which one?
<pimp> ducasse: ICH SPRECHE SEHR GUT DEUTSCH
<pimp> !ops | Heil Hitler und Das Dritte Reich!  Allle heil der allmächtige Deutsch rasse!  |  Hail Hitler and The Third Reich!  All hail the almighty German race!
<ubottu> Heil Hitler und Das Dritte Reich!  Allle heil der allmächtige Deutsch rasse!  |  Hail Hitler and The Third Reich!  All hail the almighty German race!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, 
<DalekSec> pimp: Please don't do that here.
<anddam> the Dash/Launcher as calculator, and the online account entry about IMAP, I'd like to add my account but not having any IMAP client configured automatically
<pimp> DalekSec: which thing do I not do here?
<anddam> DalekSec: dat ist gut
<WoLf> Hello everyone, one quick (and hopefully simple) question.. How can I disable power management (hdparm -B 255) automatically on an usb drive that is not present at boot? Would /etc/hdparm.conf work for that if it's not plugged in?
<pr3p> hello guys
<pir8g33k> hola
<ducasse> anddam: i don't use unity, so not really. i've seen people mention here that the dash can do simple calculations, but don't know if it requires the installation of a separate package.
<anddam> simple search didn't brought anything relevant, I'll have another attempt
<anddam> thanks
<ducasse> WoLf: you could use a udev rule, i guess
<anddam> ducasse: what do you use?
<ducasse> anddam: you mean de/wm? i3.
<WoLf> ducasse: I'll look into that, thanks for the lead.
<anddam> ducasse: ah nice, I'm fascinated by tiling wm and would like to try one now that I'm full time on a linux system
<ducasse> WoLf: look at the udev article on the arch wiki, it should have examples you can use
<WoLf> Thanks =)
<anddam> ducasse: but I picked a default ubuntu out of praticatility since everything worked out of the box on this laptop
<anddam> arch wiki is very good
<anddam> ducasse: oh my, unity-scope-calculator package
<ducasse> anddam: sounds promising :)
<anddam> ah turns out what I called "dash" was in fact "HUD" and what I called "Launcher" was in fact "Dash"
<anddam> and the Launcher is the icon dock
<ducasse> anddam: be aware that if you switch to a tiling wm (or any other standalone wm) there is a lot of stuff you need to set up and take care of yourself that just works in a desktop env.
<anddam> mm I had unity-scope-calculator already installed but it's not working, and no docs to be checked in package
<hateball> anddam: you could go the middle route and run KDE Plasma with something like https://github.com/faho/kwin-tiling
<hateball> so many options. also plasma has glorious krunner that includes calculator among other things ;p
<ducasse> anddam: gnome3 also has a tiling extension, i think it's called shellshape
<anddam> I have no real affection for KDE
<anddam> or GNOME actually
<Psychonaut> anddam, enable online search to use calc scope
<anddam> done, that's intuitive???
<anddam> enabling online search in order to use (local) calculator
<anddam> I see the result now, as third scope
<anddam> is there a way to tell Dash that when a calculator scope is available then it has to be the first one?
<anddam> and answer to self: once added the online account in System Settings there's a more fine-grained setting for each app, I just turned Evolution mail access off
<anddam> why is Evolution the default value for Mail, Calendar and Contacts in Online Accounts if Evolution isn't installed by default on the system?
<anddam> (but thunderbird is)
<WoLf> ducasse: added an udev rule and it works like a charm. Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction.
<ducasse> WoLf: yw :)
<anddam> the support Google provides to linux users is unbelievably low considering the use they make of the platform
<WoLf> This is why I love IRC (when people are active ;P) .. you can sit there spinning your wheels for hours trying to figure something out, searching and looking in the wrong place.. then you ask someone else and boom. 5 minutes and it's resolved. lol.
<anddam> but I guess it makes sense users-number-wise
<anddam> WoLf: also, there's LoL at the end.
<anddam> not so much in low traffic channels where it's just frustrating
<B105PH3RE> its the objective look at things that tends to help
<B105PH3RE> low traffic some channels have not traffic its strange
<anddam> fat-fingered
<anddam> why do a few package in Ubuntu Software Center not have their description trimmed? https://dl.dropbox.com/s/t2ovg1jww4x7raz/Screenshot%20from%202017-02-17%2009-18-01.png
<ducasse> anddam: file a bug on it if you think it should be shorter
<anon1> hello all
<anddam> ducasse: the point is if it's a bug or not
<nikolam> I updated server this morning around 6-7 AM and now see that it probably tried to update to 16.04.2 that landed today and... it failed to boot after restqart...
<anddam> ducasse: I see a few other description that are cut with ellipsis, that suggests it's a behavior of the program
<nikolam> I got only initramfs...
<ducasse> anddam: i don't know, but if you file a bug with examples the people who do know will tell you. personally i'd guess it's just a result of formatting/length of descriptions or something like that.
<nikolam> So downloading 16.04.2 LTS ISO to make bootable USB to see what I can do.. (restore BTRF snapshot for a start..)
<bikram> how configure 2 interface for ubuntu router
<pio1> hey can someone tell me how to burn an ISO in Ubuntu?
<pio1> I couldn't find any useful program in Ubuntu store that would do that and there doesn't seem to be any program by default
<pio1> nevermind I think I got it
<B105PH3RE> pio1: you could use xfburn
<B105PH3RE> pio1: if you like console you can use dd but thats more technical
<aula> hey guys
<pio1> I installed brasero, I couldn't find it in Ubuntu Software but I installed it using apt-get install
<B105PH3RE> that works too
<pio1> I think Ubuntu Software might not display all the software to me
<aula> hey biosphere
<aula> whats up
<aula> hello?
<aula> hi anyone
<B105PH3RE> aula hey
<coolguy> wassup ma homies
<eil> who use tegaki?sudo apt-get install tegaki-recognize tegaki-train tegaki-zinnia-japanese tegaki-zinnia-simplified-chinese ibus-tegaki python-tegaki python-tegakitools
<coolguy> yo homies hows it goin
<eil> but when i add it in ibus
<eil> it just out of work
<ghoti> Is there a programmatic way that I should be making changes to /etc/network/interfaces? I.e. something that'll let me say, "remove all configuration for wlan0, replace eth0 configuration with blah"?
<Sel_fin_root> hello , what is better flatpak o snapackage ?
<nikolam> now I wrote 16.04.2 ISo to 2GB usb and now it fails to boot... Maybe GPT wasn't seleting when creating it in |Rufus?
<pikapikachu> \join python
 * ghoti hands pikapikachu a /
<zist> hello
<zist> any body here?
<B105PH3RE> yes
<B105PH3RE> zist hello
<B105PH3RE> he left nvm
<itsgokul> sectiond 5.6 http://guides.rubyonrails.org/v4.0/getting_started.html
<nx9010> shutdown
<itsgokul> i get forbiddenattributes error
<itsgokul> even after i do private def post_params..
<PharaohSD> Sup idiots
<itsgokul> help
<PharaohSD> wiht what itsgokul
<itsgokul> see section5.6 http://guides.rubyonrails.org/v4.0/getting_started.html
<itsgokul> see my controller http://pasteboard.co/zn20PREGO.png
<hvn> hi all, this new upgrade https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3199-1/ broke our server, same error with https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=850025 where can I report to Ubuntu dev to fix that?
<ubottu> Debian bug 850025 in python-crypto "python-crypto: regression: 2.6-4+deb7u4 breaks python-paramiko" [Normal,Open]
<itsgokul> error page http://pasteboard.co/zn3n2fM5q.png
<ldsh> Hi, it seems I found something regarding my sound problem: if I reboot before powering on the headset, I have sound. (this is on an optical output of the motherboard, if I use my headset one day, it doesn't work on next reboot, but if I reboot a second time without having used it in between, it works again).
<B105PH3RE> ldsh: what program are you using to control the output cuz I use pavucontrol to turn on the output/disable
<elias_a_> ldsh: What kind of headset do you have if it needs powering on?
<ruxu> Hi, I'm trying to set up a consul-based DNS server, and `dig @0.0.0.0 -p 8600 redis.service.consul` works, it returns `NOERROR` status. However, I would like to have my host resolve just by providing the redis name (i.e. `dig redis`). What should I do in order to make this work?
<ruxu> I've added `search service.consul` to my `/etc/resolv.conf`
<ruxu> and `nameserver 0.0.0.0`
<ruxu> basically, this is my resolv.conf: http://pastebin.com/PGbC9MRz
<momomo> i need an x server on ubuntu server
<momomo> i installed tightvncserver
<momomo> and logging in to server using ssh
<momomo> but starting software seem not to work
<momomo> do i need to login to the server in some other way?
<EriC^^> momomo: where are you ssh'ing from?
<momomo> from termina
<momomo> l
<EriC^^> also ubuntu?
<momomo> yes
<EriC^^> momomo: try ssh -X user@host
<EriC^^> momomo: then start any gui app
<priporg> hi looking for software to scan for deleted files...i accidently deleted a folder full of files :-(
<EriC^^> priporg: which filesystem was it on?
<priporg> EriC^^, it was on a usb thumb drive
<EriC^^> priporg: ok, first stop using the usb as soon as possible, second type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" with the usb plugged in
<dumle29> Is there a way to use a trrs headset remote in ubuntu?
<priporg> EriC^^, ok ill try that
<EriC^^> priporg: ok, paste the link it gives you here
<momomo> EriC^^: i think that worked
<momomo> however, do I need tightvnc-server to run that command?
<EriC^^> momomo: ok, great
<momomo> -X ?
<momomo> or would it have worked without as well>
<momomo> ?
<EriC^^> momomo: yeah tightvnc isn't needed
<EriC^^> -X is X-forwarding for ssh
<momomo> so it would render on my laptop instead?
<priporg> EriC^^, it says unrecognided disk label
<EriC^^> you just need xorg installed and ssh (with Xforwarding enabled)
<momomo> what happens when I log off from laptop?
<matkatmusic> howdy
<EriC^^> momomo: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> momomo: when you exit ssh as usual it just closes everything
<EriC^^> priporg: please paste the link here
<matkatmusic> I'm running ubuntu in a VM on OS X.  just ran 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and now I'm presented with a pink 'grub-pc' window
<matkatmusic> asking where to install grub devices
<EriC^^> matkatmusic: choose the main disk
<matkatmusic> should I install to VBOX_HARDDISK?
<matkatmusic> it's giving me a list of 4 places to install to
<EriC^^> matkatmusic: can you take a screenshot of the screen and upload to imgur.com >
<EriC^^> ?
<RxMcDonald> Hi, is it possible to make high performance C++ computations in ubuntu computer software?
<matkatmusic> https://s14.postimg.org/mrhw6bdbl/Screen_Shot_2017_02_17_at_5_05_14_AM.png
<RxMcDonald> I need to implement a computer
<matkatmusic> EriC^^: https://s14.postimg.org/mrhw6bdbl/Screen_Shot_2017_02_17_at_5_05_14_AM.png
<EriC^^> matkatmusic: first choice, /dev/sda
<matkatmusic> ok thanks
<anddam> RxMcDonald: it is possible
<EriC^^> np
<RxMcDonald> hi, how do you make a ubuntu computer to read C++ code? It's not reading it
<sruli> in bash how can i set a variable without quotes? i.e. drive=sda when called it just inserts sda which is good, however size="-l 100%FREE" will be inserted as '-l 100%FREE' thats not good, i have to set the variable with "" as it contained -l... what would be the right way to set this variable?
<anddam> RxMcDonald: in order to implement a computer you'd need to learn some electronics
<EriC^^> RxMcDonald: install gcc
<matkatmusic> https://s21.postimg.org/wqsqq9u9j/Screen_Shot_2017_02_17_at_5_06_58_AM.png EriC^^ ummm
<RxMcDonald> I put the C++ instruction code inside the ubuntu cumputer and it doesn't read it
<anddam> EriC^^: my money are on "trolling"
<EriC^^> matkatmusic: press no
<EriC^^> matkatmusic: when /dev/sda is highlighted press "space"
<matkatmusic> ah ok
<RxMcDonald> There is a problem with ubuntu C++ code performance for high computing systems engineering
<matkatmusic> thanks
<anddam> RxMcDonald: oh nice to know, what problem is it?
<ldsh> B105PH3RE, I mainly use the default Gnome shells settings, but I also tried some other without success.
<B105PH3RE> ldsh: are you using alsa or pulseaudio
<k1l> RxMcDonald: stop that trolling now. you tried it the last times already. dont misuse this channel or you will get banned
<ldsh> elias_a_, I have a wireless headset with charging station (Sennheiser RS 175). Under Windows it always works correctly.
<ldsh> B105PH3RE, the default with Ubuntu Gnome (I think pulseaudio).
<B105PH3RE> ldsh: i'm assuming you tried pavucontrol or not yet otherwise changing the order priority might help
<ldsh> B105PH3RE, I had the same Issue on a fresh Archlinux also with gnome shell.
<elias_a_> ldsh: How do you get the audio signal to the headset from the computer?
<elias_a_> ldsh: 3,5mm line output?
<lilred> is there any way to spawn a long-living process from my login script?
<ldsh> B105PH3RE, I tried changing the order priority, but this did not seem to help. For now, the only thing that seems to work is to reboot without making use of the headphone.
<ldsh> elias_a_, Optical S/PDIF
<EriC^^> lilred: <program> &
<B105PH3RE> ldsh: so once you use the headphones optical doesn't work anything is that whats happening
<lilred> Eric^^: thanks, I'll try that now
<EriC^^> lilred: there's also 'startup apps' in the dash if you're using unity
<James_Freewall> hey guys
<James_Freewall> my ubuntu is not working
<ldsh> B105PH3RE, If I use the headphone one day, at next reboot I have no sound with the headphone. I need to boot (Linux), not use the headphone, than reboot (Linux), and now I have sound. Each time I use the headphone, I'll need to reboot without using it prior to have sound again.
<James_Freewall> ldsh: can you help me??
<James_Freewall> my net tools 4.33 doesn't work on ubuntu
<James_Freewall> the lagswitch i'm trying to use for mw2 is not working
<James_Freewall> :((
<B105PH3RE> ldsh: ok I get it now so if your booting up with headphone as default then you have to switching to it is the only was it works.
<ldsh> James_Freewall, First describe more concisely what is not working, and maybe someone who understand what's happening will be able to help you.
<B105PH3RE> ldsh: whats the audio hardware your using lspci audio device
<James_Freewall> fuck you dude are you trying to troll me
<James_Freewall> i'm a marine
<RxMcDonald> k1l: you just came out of nowhere to personally attack me instead of solving my ubuntu problems, you are not nice
<James_Freewall> my commanding officer is looking over my shoulder rn
<James_Freewall> he thinks you're a faggot
<elias_a_> ldsh: Perhaps the headset base unit needs to be identified from scratch after boot.
<elias_a_> James_Freewall: Start behaving or get out.
<ldsh> B105PH3RE, Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio (rev 31)
<James_Freewall> elias_a: my headphone is picking air traffic control signals
<James_Freewall> elias_a_ fuck off dude i'm a marine
<elias_a_> James_Freewall: Well that is as self evident as your being both arrogant and stupid.
<James_Freewall> elias_a_ are you fucking dumb dude i killed 2 sand dune surfers to save your lazy ass and protect your liberties
<James_Freewall> fucking bag of dicks
<k1l> James_Freewall: stop that attitude asap or you will need to leave this channel.
<James_Freewall> k1l: sorry i'm a ubuntu god and you aren't
<k1l> !guidelines | James_Freewall
<ubottu> James_Freewall: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ldsh> Drone`, I think there is need to clean from a parasite.
<James_Freewall> ubottu: i don't need your guidlines kid i'm the author of the bible
<ubottu> James_Freewall: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ldsh> k1l, Thanks ;)
<James_Freewall> whoa what happened
<eck77> what is the channel name for linuxmint community?? I've some probems to get fixed :(
<James_Freewall> eck77: it's #cicadian3301
<k1l> James_Freewall: stick to the guidelines or be banned. your choice
<James_Freewall> http://www.pornhub.com/information these??
<k1l> !mint | eck77 its on another irc network
<ubottu> eck77 its on another irc network: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l> just for information: use the !ops trigger if such users misuse this channel to notify the ops team if no op is around
<eck77> thanks all
<ldsh> elias_a_ I do not know what is really happening internally. I'm already happy to have found a solution (boot twice, without using the headphone), even if not that convenient.
<elias_a_> ldsh: Ok.
<ldsh> k1l, Thanks, that's exactly what I wanted to do when calling "Drone" ;) Good to know.
<warlord77> can any1 tell me how to contribute to openstack
<elias_a_> While copying a large amount of files Nautilus shows a progress windows. It however disappears when switching applications. How do show it?
<warlord77> ubuntu
<ldsh> B105PH3RE, and cat /proc/asound/modules
<ldsh>  0 snd_hda_intel
<ldsh>  1 snd_hda_intel
<ldsh>  2 snd_usb_audio
<EriC^^> elias_a_: try alt+tab > nautilus then alt+~
<ldsh> elias_a_, It doesn't show any-more in a windows to me (before it was a window I could see under other windows), it is now a pie chart inside nautilus (I'm using Ubintu Gnome, I think this can be a specific feature).
<elias_a_> EriC^^: Does not work probably because in finnish keyboard layout ~ is behind alt gr...
<EriC^^> elias_a_: not sure it works really, was a shot that's all
<elias_a_> ldsh: Gnome is different. I am using stock Ubuntu.
<elias_a_> EriC^^: Thanks anyway.
<sruli> i am having a problem with a variable in my script . size="-l 100%FREE" when i call it it adds single quotes '-l 100%FREE' how can i set this variable to not have any quotes?
<elias_a_> I've bumped into this annoyance before but cannot recall how it was solved. :(
<EriC^^> elias_a_: try keeping alt+tab above nautilus, does it split it to 2 windows?
<B105PH3RE> ldsh: when its not working does it just not work at all or do you get odd sounds
<ldsh> elias_a_, Yes, I also think it can be different. If you move the windows, you can't see the progress bar under?
<eck77> i've deleted my configuration files frm home dirctory. now problem in opening chrome browser. how can i retrieve that config files
<B105PH3RE> ldsh: is the devie showing pavucontrol but no output do you see a the vu meter move
<ldsh> B105PH3RE, no sound at all from the headset, but I can have sound trough hdmi for instance.
<B105PH3RE> 3.5mm port correct?
<elias_a_> Here's the solution: http://www.tipsninja.com/restore-file-transfer-status-window-ubuntu/
<ldsh> B105PH3RE, the headset is plugged on optical output (S/PDIF)
<eck77> hi anybody thr to help me??
<B105PH3RE> so your only having the problem with the spdif port?
<elias_a_> eck77: Nope. :)
<eck77> why??
<EriC^^> elias_a_: thanks
<ldsh> B105PH3RE, I think so, but I rarely use the others. Each time I tried to use the hdmi output it worked.
<B105PH3RE> ldsh: did you try restart the pulseaudio after reboot
<ldsh> B105PH3RE, which is the command to do such?
<B105PH3RE> ldsh: well depends on your version of distro and such but usually service pulseaudio restart
<B105PH3RE> you will have to sudo it
<B105PH3RE> I guess work around would be to switch to another output on shutdown
<ldsh> B105PH3RE, These are nice ideas, I'll try at next reboot (I'm currently running a code I don't want to stop now). I'll to keep you up to date to the results if you are often on IRC.
<B105PH3RE> ldsh: do you still see a vu meter when outputing or does the output not show?
<ldsh> B105PH3RE, Yes, when using pavucontroll, everything looks always the same, just that some of the time I hear no sound.
<B105PH3RE> ldsh: did you try another device via spdif device other then the headset to verify its not the headset or a different optical cable
<ldsh> B105PH3RE, It's the only device I have that can use this output. What I can compare is to Windows where it always works like expected. Which makes me think that the problem is not the cable nor the device, but something that may be linked to software.
<momomo> did i miss an answer?
<B105PH3RE> ldsh: have you tested it with windows recently
<B105PH3RE> ldsh: otherwise its may be the audio syncing thats not working or startup of the device on optical or something I had some problems in the past with that
<ldsh> B105PH3RE, But this discussion makes me wonder if I should not look on issues with my headset and linux instead of issues with my motherboard/audio controller and linux.
<B105PH3RE> ldsh: eliminate the easy stuff first then try the harder stuff... it could be a module problem
<ldsh> B105PH3RE, not recently, but last Friday.
<B105PH3RE> recent enought
<B105PH3RE> so hardwares out
<B105PH3RE> let me sleep on it see what I can have a moment of inspiration or something
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ldsh> Hi BluesKaj I found something related to the sound problem we already discussed some days ago: If I boot, not use the headphone, than reboot, next time I have sound. 3 days it seems to work :).
<BluesKaj> ldsh, remind me , do you have a pci soundcard as well as an onboard audio chip?
<BluesKaj> or is this a laptop?
<ldsh> BluesKaj, Now I have the nvidia GPU who is also working, but no dedicated soundcard.
<snowweb> please can someone help me out with my bluetooth on ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<snowweb> its not turned on in the network manager area
<ldsh> BluesKaj, but don't worry too much today, I just wanted to tell you I already had a temporary workaround. I've discussed a bit with B105PH3RE and he suggested some things to try next startup. I think It's no hurry before I do these check.
<B105PH3RE> aight peace yall
<BluesKaj> ldsh, do you have pulseaudio installed , if so install pavucontrol as well then you can use the sttings there to make your audio output settings varaible or permanent
<ldsh> BluesKaj, I already tried with pavucontrol, but it didn't help.
<anddam> does Unity have some builtin featureto display monitoring info on desktop? Sort of a conky-like feature
<anddam> s/featureto/feature to/
<k1l> anddam: no, but you can use conky
<anddam> k1l: sure, but if there's something builtin I'd rather use that
<anddam> I like coherency
<anddam> conky it is
<k1l> anddam: indicators are the coherent way, afaik
<alkisg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack says that to install the new stack, this command is needed:  sudo apt-get install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 
<alkisg> But on Ubuntu Mate, this command uninstalls ubuntu-mate-core ubuntu-mate-desktop!
<alkisg> This command does work properly though:  sudo apt-get install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04  xserver-xorg-input-all-hwe-16.04
<alkisg> So my question is, which one should be fixed? The wiki page? The ubuntu-mate-desktop dependencies? Or the xserver-xorg-hwe dependencies?
<k1l> alkisg: i guess the mate dependecies are wrong
<k1l> alkisg: file a bug and then talk to the #ubuntu-mate guys
<alkisg> k1l: ty, will do
<anddam> k1l: noted, thanks
<Dankness> how is everyone today?
<warlord77> can any1 overhere tell me how to contribute to ubuntu
<baizon> warlord77: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<abhishek> anybody use xournal here?
<acarroll> Anyone that can potentially help me with this error on an apt-get? 'Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-cloud.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/horizon/python-django-horizon_10.0.0-0ubuntu1~cloud0_all.deb  403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.92.152 80
<acarroll> ]'
<ldsh> abhishek, I used it a bit. Better to tell directly what your problem is, because it's more relevant that the fact that we use the software or not.
<ldsh> acarroll, Looks like a repository you added manually. Maybe you should look at their website if they changed anything in the way to install their software.
<ldsh> acarroll, No, the path works. Maybe you got your IP banned or something?
<acarroll> I am not sure
<acarroll> what is strange is if I try to even wget the file from a mirror it fails?
<acarroll> I added the princeton mathematics mirror to my apt-get sources and ran an update and it still gives me a 403
<ldsh> acarroll, what does it gives to you if writing http://ubuntu-cloud.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/horizon/python-django-horizon_10.0.0-0ubuntu1~cloud0_all.deb  in a browser?
<acarroll> hmm it gives me a 403 again
<acarroll> (at least from my windows install, this apt-get error is from a graphical-only)
<acarroll> I can download other files from that directory just fine as well...but I get a 403 whenever I try to download that package, even a different version
<Krapulat> Hello, I’m getting “Error: SSL: Stacked error: error:1408A0C1:SSL routines:ssl3_get_client_hello:no shared cipher” in dovecot after doing “apt-get upgrade”. Is it possible?
<ldsh> acarroll, That's strange, I can download it from my browser. Seems there is some issues with authorised IP.
<ldsh> acarroll, do you have anything in /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ ?
<acarroll> 'ls -a' shows nothing
<acarroll> I am a tad confused...I have tried several mirrors and none will let me download the python-django-horizon package...I can download other things but not this specific package
<Speiros> Hi folks.  Just a confirmation.  What is the maximum password length for Ubuntu?  I read somewhere 512, but I think it is half that from a comment here earlier.
<kubanc> Hello. Is it possible to record desktop per workspacE?
<Speiros> I just looked at other info, and it suggests that in theory, there should be no limit in password length.
<geirha> If you use shadow file to store the password, only the hash is stored, so yes, it could be any length. But the programs that prompt for password might add arbitrary limits
<Speiros> geirha What if I am manually typing my password?  I know it might sound unreasonable, but in theory?  Is it the same perspective?
<Speiros> I appreciate the limits imposed by others.
<geirha> then yes, it could be any length, since it just hashes it
<Speiros> lol, cool.
<Speiros> Thanks geirha
<Speiros> geirha As long as signing on doesn't take 8 hours, my employee would be happy, right?:D
<geirha> Do I smell an aprils fool? "We had to change everyone's password, here's your new one" and they get the new password as an A4/letter page full of characters?
<Speiros> lol, sounds quite good to me:P...at least for others.
<Speiros> And all including symbols, and mathematical formulae.
<Speiros> Maybe a page from "Advanced Calculus"
<geirha> Nah, you only need two characters. 0 and O
<dbristow> Yay, 16.04.2 finally was released.
<Speiros> :D
<beaver> @find ldap.conf
<beaver> !find ldap.conf
<gmh2> I removed a drive from madam raid 1 on ubuntu 14.04 its and now I am stuck in initramfs. Followed this guide until the "shutdown -h now" part https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/linux-raid-replace-failed-harddisk/
<ubottu> File ldap.conf found in apache2, asterisk, asterisk-config, asterisk-doc, courier-ldap, debian-lan-config, dovecot-ldap, gconf2-common, gosa-plugin-nagios, ldap-auth-config (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=ldap.conf&mode=&suite=yakkety&arch=any
<raub> How do you know if you ar erunning ubuntu or plain debian without using lsb_release?
<ducasse> raub: check if ubuntu-minimal is installed?
<hateball> raub: cat /etc/issue
<bhofidika> Hello
<bhofidika> I just connected two monitors with My cpu using vga splitter
<bhofidika> How to seprate display ?
<bhofidika> I don't want both to unify.
<ducasse> bhofidika: with a regular vga splitter i'm not sure you can - afaik it just duplicates the signal
<bhofidika> Then How to seprate ?
<ducasse> bhofidika: you need two separate video outputs
<bhofidika> But it isn't possible. There is only 1 vga port in my CPU ?
<ducasse> bhofidika: then your only option is a video card
<bhofidika> ducasse, you mean graphic card ?
<ducasse> bhofidika: yes
<bhofidika> Which one to buy ?
<bhofidika> Since I am using dual core processor with 4GB ram
<ducasse> bhofidika: i don't know, but make sure it has at least two outputs
<bhofidika> ok thanku
<cfoch-always> hi
<cfoch-always> how can I restore default php.ini?
<farshid_> hello
<Speiros> You rang?
<tomreyn> cfoch-always: you could backup all files created by the package ("dpkg -L php7"), purge and reinstall the package.
<z1haze_work> I have this `PS1=$'\[\e[38;5;203m\]\W \u28ff\[\e[0m\] '` on my current terminal, and I want to change colors, but I did this so long ago I am having trouble translating this to know where I need to change. Can anyone please help?
<z1haze_work> i just want to change the colors in this is all i want to do
<EriC^^> z1haze_work: what color do you want
<z1haze_work> Can it be a custom color?
<z1haze_work> like and rgb?
<Speiros> Cya
<EriC^^> z1haze_work: 256 colors i think
<z1haze_work> oh! ok i found a little cheat sheet, that makes since now. thank you
<EriC^^> z1haze_work: ok, no problem
<cfoch-always> tomreyn: tomreyn I think that php7.0 doesn't include php.ini
<tomreyn> hmm probably php-common or something then.
<tomreyn> cfoch-always: you can check using dpkg -S /etc/php7.0/php.ini # or whatever the path to php.ini is.
<Guest63310>  how to backup my apps/softwares installed in my system?
<EriC^^> !aptoncd | Guest63310
<ubottu> Guest63310: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Guest63310> can i just copy bin lib etc directories to an external drive and reinstall system?
<ppf> why would you copy bin or lib?
<Guest63310> to save my apps
<k1l> Guest63310: you can save a list of intsalled packages and save the /etc and /home folder.
<ppf> +1
<k1l> Guest63310: why save apps that can be reinstalled from the repos easily?
<Guest63310> oh i see
<Guest63310> so i just need to save the repositories?
<ppf> no, you save your data, not your programs
<k1l> the ubuntu repos dont need to be saved. you just need to save the list of packages you got from the ubuntu repos.
<Guest63310> how to save ppts?
<k1l> dpkg --get-selections > ~/Package.list
<k1l> then on the new system run"sudo dpkg --set-selections < ~/Package.list"  and it will install the same pacakges again"
<Guest63310> it says permission denied! do i need to run sudo dpkg?
<k1l> yes
<Guest63310> even after using sudo it says permission denied
<Guest63310> can i forward it to my home directory?
<yeats> Guest63310: copy and paste your commands and output into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and share the link
<EriC^^> Guest63310: dpkg --get-selections | sudo tee /home/dir/..
<yeats> (obscure any private information)
<Guest63310> thank you very much, so helpful command k1l
<k1l> Guest63310: is your users home directory set to be owned by root?
<k1l> EriC^^: i guess he ruined his home directory already before
<EriC^^> k1l: yup or using another account or something
<Guest63310> can i do this:  chmod +777 /home
<k1l> or missed the ~
<EriC^^> Guest63310: are you doing it from your user?
<OerHeks> y
<yeats> Guest63310: don't do that - do 'sudo chown -R username:username /home/username' (replacing 'username' with your actual username)
<Guest63310> gotcha
<Guest63310> well that dpkg thing generates a list of apps in my system
 * yeats wonders if we're being trolled
<Guest63310> so i just need to do this?
<Guest63310> sudo dpkg --set-selections < ~/Package.list
<Guest63310> and the system will understand?
<Guest63310> i ran this in the same system and nothing happened
<afilca> hallooooooooo
<Guest63310> #yeats #k1l
<k1l> Guest63310: yes, when you put that file in the users home directory.
<k1l> for the settings to be stored copy the users home folder and the /etc folder
<Guest63310> i ran this in the same system and nothing happened
<Guest63310> #k1l
<k1l> because that list is already installed.
<k1l> there is no difference
<Guest63310> anyway thank you k1l
<Guest63310> how not to ruin my root directory #yeats #k1l
<dannyLopez> Hi, I have 2 monitors connecteds, and 1 external video card and 1 internal video card, so, when connect the 2 monitors, only one detects my X, and the other works only when I change to TTYs. How can I do the 2 monitors works at the same time?
<w9qbj> dannyLopez, Have you looked at Preferences -> Displays
<dannyLopez> w9qbj: Yes, but only detect one monitor.
<Guest43536> hello
<Guest43536> how to use this?
<hehe>  Guest43536: what?
<dannyLopez> Guest43536: 1 Ask in one line, 2 wait a answer.
<josef_> ch
<Guest43536> hello
<hehe> dannyLopez: what DE are u using?
<hehe> there's an option saying "configure new displays when connected". I'm using XFCE4
<hehe> dannyLopez: there's an option saying "configure new displays when connected". I'm using XFCE4
<jeees> Quit:
<jeees> quit
<WoLf> Hello everyone, I'm having a bit of an issue.. I just configured a wifi connection on a laptop, it negotiates with dhcp and is assigned an address, but I have no network access on it.. I don't seem to find anything wrong with the settings. What should I check for troubleshooting it?
<hateball> WoLf: can you not ping anything on the local network, or how are you determining network access?
<meec> wold: can you ping anything on the network? is the gateway answering? do you have mac addresses on the arp table? can you ping your own ip address?
<meec> wolf, sorry
<hateball> what meec said ;d
<WoLf> can't access 10.0.0.1 (router), can't ping anything
<meec> WoLf no even yourself?
<WoLf> can ping same machine, yes.
<dannyLopez> Hi, I have 2 monitors connecteds, and 1 external video card and 1 internal video card, so, when connect the 2 monitors, only one detects my X, and the other works only when I change to TTYs. How can I do the 2 monitors works at the same time?
<meec> WoLf is firewall off?
<meec> I mean, in the local computer
<meec> just to discard it
<WoLf> Going to try flushing iptables, one sec.
<hateball> dannyLopez: X only works with one card at a time
<hateball> dannyLopez: for the same session that is... you could spawn a new session on not-tty7 and assign that to a certain chipset
<meec> WoLf, let me know then
<dannyLopez> But, why works in the laptop?
<WoLf> meec: I just noticed something while pinging to check after flushing iptables. it tries to connect from the wired address, which is not connected.
<meec> dannyLopez probably because laptop has only one graphic card and it is aware of both screens at the same time
<meec> WoLf so it is a routing problem then
<meec> you might need to play with network mask or subnets to avoid that
<WoLf> Thanks, I'll look further into that
<meec> you are welcome WoLf, if you need more help, let me know
<WoLf> meec: I might =) if I can't figure it out on my own, I'll ask for more directions =)
<hateball> WoLf: with ping you can use -I to specify interface to use
<hateball> WoLf: to make sure you're testing the right thing...
<koleygr> Hi, I wonder if there is a bug to say that affects me about unity bar that doesn't always when login... I know hoe to fix it and I have already fix it through csm... but may be is good to say it affects me so it will fixed soon
<koleygr> *doesn't always load
<ducasse> !bug | koleygr
<ubottu> koleygr: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Guest13649> hello all i have issue if i try to connect in my unity session when i can to do this in console tty, need help
<Dreaman> !unity8
<ubottu> Unity8 is the next Unity Desktop running on Mir. It is already used on the smartphones running ubuntu-touch (!touch) and can be tested on the Desktop in 16.10 by selecting it on the login screen.
<koleygr> ducasse: I don't have thebug now... I have fixed it... I just can't find the bug to say that affects me
<koleygr> And I have helped some people to fix it but no one of as found the bug to say it affects us
<ioria> koleygr, your panel is a standard one or you have added something ?
<koleygr> ioria: I added compiz-settings-manager after the problem to solve it
<koleygr> I had nothing before
<koleygr> I think it has to do with nvidia too
<ioria> koleygr,  you added compiz-settings-manager to the panel ?
<koleygr> not to the panel
<koleygr> sorry
<koleygr> nothing on the panel
<koleygr> had the problem just after fresh installation
<koleygr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1363421
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1363421 in Unity "Unity Doesn't Start on 14.10 System" [Undecided,Expired]
<koleygr> may be has to do with this... but it is expired
<ioria> koleygr,  that it for a  daily build ....
<ioria> *'s
<ioria> koleygr,  14.10 ?  i don't think so
<koleygr> no
<koleygr> I have 16.04
<ioria> koleygr, but you posted is for a 14.10 daily build
<koleygr> I just havent fount the bug for 16.04
<koleygr> Sorry... this is the only I found with the same problem
<koleygr> I just can not find a bug on 16.04 to say it affects me.. and I helped three more people to solve it... but may be nobody reported that as a bug
<ioria> koleygr, check your logs   ~/.xsession-errors , syslog and dmesg
<koleygr> ioria: http://pastebin.com/T8f9w3fc
<koleygr> but this is not from me...
<koleygr> it is from the last man I helped
<RxMcDonald> Hi, anyone knows how to install norton anti virus in ubuntu? I'm having a little trouble
<koleygr> RxMcDonald: Usually you don't need one... what is your problem?
<RxMcDonald> koleygr: my ubuntu computer got computer hacked very hard
<RxMcDonald> so now I want to install information security systems on it
<anddam> koleygr: he's trolling, again
<koleygr> anddam: thanks
<WoLf> meec: Alright, I might need some help. I tried setting wired to dhcp but no difference, I get a route with wifi only if I ifdown both networks and ifup wifi first.
<WoLf> when I do that, I have full network access, internet and all, so it works.
<koleygr> ioria: I have fixed my problem since 5/16... But I can reinstall to reproduce and report the problem
<meec> are you trying to connect the computer to the same gateway over cable and wifi?
<ioria> koleygr,  i see
<WoLf> Correct, I'm trying to unplug cable, turn on wifi, have network.
<koleygr> Ioria: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<koleygr> ioria: this is how I solve it
<koleygr> but not a bug reported there
<dannyLopez> meec: Ill try in the secon port of mi external video card. :)
<nmap-ss> hey hey!
<OerHeks> koleygr, yes there is, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi2-core/+bug/1285444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1285444 in at-spi2-core (Ubuntu) "Login Successful, Desktop Never Loads" [Critical,Triaged]
<meec> WoLf the reason might be that you are receiving the same subnet/IP information over cable and wifi, that will make your computer a little bit crazy when it is trying to connect to the internet, you need to use then only 1 interface, no both at the same time
<WoLf> meec: There is no way to automate that? I have to manually ifdown the interfaces to switch, as it is right now.
<OerHeks> koleygr, lots of users that come here, fixed it with "Issue for me was ~/.Xauthority was owned by root, changing back to $user or removal fixed it"
<ztane> why oh why, when I am purging a kernel image because of out of space in /boot, does it have to *recreate* the initrd for the very kernel that I am *removing* :(
<meec> WoLf you might be able to do it for sure, but, I don´t have an inmediate solution because when I have that issue I just disable the wifi or the nic by hand, it is only 2 seconds
<koleygr> OerHeks: Did you show the log file?
<koleygr> Is it the same bug?
<meec> I am sure you are not the first one facing that problem and you can find a solution over it
<koleygr> Because I just have to say my friends I helped to sy it affects them
<ermajn> hello, I'm having trouble to debug service start script of carbon-cache installed by chef. When I do command "service carbon-cache start", I got output that service is not started, how can I debug this more?
<meec> as an approach you might want to develop an script, load it with cron and check if the ethernet nic has link with mii-tool or similar, in which case you can trigger the wifi or not
<WoLf> meec: Alright, I appreciate the help, you've steered me in the right direction and at least now I have a much narrower range to search for troubleshooting =)
<OerHeks> koleygr, you found the fix, so you can help them. you might want to check out the owner of .Xautority too
<WoLf> That might actually be a good idea. it's always plugged in when I'm at the desk, and if I unplug the cable, I will need wifi.. so that check might just work fine.
<meec> mii-tool was for fastethernet nics
<koleygr> OerHeks: thank you very much
<meec> for gigabitnics is ethtool
<meec> check both
<WoLf> Alright =)
<meec> if cable is plugged then wifi down, otherwise wifi up <- convert that to an script and run it by cron should work. That is an approach
<WoLf> On an unrelated note.. I never realized how much I hated the new change in interface names (like enp3s0 and wlp2s0 instead of eth0 and wlan0) until I had to type them a hundred times in the past hours. lol.
<w9qbj> agree with WoLf,  is there an easy way to go back to eth wlan names?  They make more sense.
<WoLf> it should be a parameter in grub if I remember correctly.
<ducasse> WoLf: you can use tab expansion for interfaces in many/most cases
<cristian_c> hello
<WoLf> ducasse: that saved my sanity =P but I still had to type it manually editing /etc/network/interfaces
<cristian_c> I'd like to make avrcp profile working on my bluetooth headset, I mean: media buttons located on the headset
<cristian_c> I've looked at bluetoothctl info output and avrcp is listed as available for the device
<OerHeks> w9qbj, you can go back, but i would get used to it http://askubuntu.com/questions/785848/ubuntu-16-04-complicated-interface-names  >> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<cristian_c> what methods could I try in order to find the issue?
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<pchoo> hi all, could anyone point me in the right direction to setting up my laptop to dual boot two copies of the same distro? (I'm using ubuntu gnome and I want to test some graphics related things without affecting my work set up)
<yao_ziyuan> i'm running wine 1.8.5 in ubuntu 16.10. i run two exe apps with wine, one being Freegate, the other being Ultrasurf (both are free tools to bypass china's great firewall).
<yao_ziyuan> a small problem is that Ultrasurf's icon on ubuntu's unity sidebar is rendered as the same as Freegate's icon.
<yao_ziyuan> what could be the cause that one exe app shows up using another exe app's icon?
<anddam> yao_ziyuan: a wrong .desktop file?
<anddam> or bad default icon
<anddam> yao_ziyuan: isn't there an open source equivalent?
<anddam> I'd be wary of any closed source program claiming to help privacy
<yao_ziyuan> anddam: tor?
<anddam> I don't really know, but sure
<yao_ziyuan> problem solved.
<mohit> hi
<mohit> gg
<yao_ziyuan> in ~/.local/share/applications, delete fg_exe.deskotp and u1603_exe.desktop;
<yao_ziyuan> in ~/.local/share/icons, delete fg_exe.png and wine.png
<koleygr> pchoo: you have just to install the new distro in a new partition and then to change two files to shown with different names
<pchoo> koleygr: Ok, I can probably repartition and install to the new partition, which files do I need to change?
<kur1j> I installed minimal Ubuntu 16.04 on Virtualbox, when it booted up into the console for the first time the login text and information was orange/yellow. However, when I rebooted it seemed to go back to its white/offwhite grey color. Was there a reason for this?
<astronaut_> I'm trying to extract a .rar folder in Ubuntu, but I get "Parsing filters is unsupported.", what do I do to fix this?
<astronaut_> Is there an error with the folder itself?
<Sel_fin_root> hello!!
<koleygr> pchoo:  /etc/default/grub the line: GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` to GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="NewUbuntuOrNameYouWant"
<koleygr> pchoo: then sudo update-grub
<pchoo> koleygr: Thanks, I'll look into that.  As another question, is it possible to repartition an encrypted drive?  I have full disk encryption on my SSD
<koleygr> pchoo: then /etc/lsb-release the line DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 16.04 LTS" to DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="NameYouWant"
<koleygr> pchoo: you need both files changed
<pchoo> koleygr: Thanks, I'll note that down for the future!
<koleygr> pchoo: Wait for someone else about encrypted partitions... I have no idea
<koleygr> I just lock my room :P
<pchoo> koleygr: Haha, thanks, work laptop, so potentially sensitive data on it :P
<WoLf> meec: Do you think ifplugd ( http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/ifplugd.8.html ) would serve my situation? it seems to do what I need, detect status of cable and trigger ifdown/up accordingly.
<kierqueen> hi
<kierqueen> my disks show no partition ? WHY
<kierqueen> although fdisk and gparted do show it ?
<EriC^^> kierqueen: what disk
<kierqueen> gnome-disks
<EriC^^> kierqueen: maybe a bug? what are you trying to do to start with?
<amirhossein> hi
<pavlos> kierqueen, can you try, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdX | nc termbin.com 9999 (where X is your drive
<amirhossein> how can i hack instagram
<anddam> amirhossein: with a lot of passion and dedication
<anddam> amirhossein: also you need to learn hacking
<OerHeks> amirhossein, wrong channel dude, and wrong network.
<amirhossein> thanks
<koleygr> amirhossein: Just find another girl and let her alone :P
<OerHeks> lets get back to ubuntu support please, thanks.
<koleygr> <pchoo> koleygr: Thanks, I'll look into that.  As another question, is it possible to repartition an encrypted drive?  I have full disk encryption on my SSD
<koleygr> OerHeks^ you know to help here^
<kierqueen> http://termbin.com/o71r
<kierqueen> pavlos
<OerHeks> pchoo, resizing can be a hassle, old wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<kierqueen> pavlos: Are you there, I posted the data, that you asked
<pavlos> kierqueen, 4 partitions, an extended (300G) and within that, 3 Linux (25G, 100G, 100G). Why the extended is marked bootable, idk. I do not see a primary partition nor a swap.
<kierqueen> No, it's an extended partition, and I didn't mark it as bootable , you know ?
<kierqueen> I think ubuntu did it, on it's own
<kierqueen> pavlos: Is it not necessary to boot , it
<kierqueen> pavlos: how does nc work in posting the data, on to the site ?
<kierqueen> It's about connections, not posting the data
<kierqueen> Does it make my pc vulnerable, by opening tcp connections
<pavlos> kierqueen, no, it does not. This command is if ppl do not have pastebin
<kierqueen> So you do gave me a pastebin terbin.com
<kierqueen> And again, shouldn't I have let the partition been bootable ? I didn't touch it, its there on it's own, and I think it will stop booting, if not
<pavlos> kierqueen, either you install pastebinit or you can use this nc thing (read http://termbin.com/)
<kierqueen> pavlos ok
<mynameis> hello!
<mynameis> I'm having a problem with my ubuntu 14.04.5, I can't log in after installing fglrx amd driver
<kierqueen> But I can't create a luks partiton, as whenever I use gnome-disks it says that 1TB of free space !!
<mynameis> logging in without gui works though so I was able to download irc client and I'm using it right now :/
<pavlos> kierqueen, I have have experience with LUKS, maybe someone else can help
<pavlos> kierqueen, I dont
<kierqueen> pavlos: kk
<kierqueen> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1c0c2a253b694aa3d701da7a4a24d345 I also cannot work with sage after installation
<mynameis> anyone had the problem where they can't log in after installing graphics drivers?
<kierqueen> What could be the reason that sagemath is not working ?
<sudormrf> so neither open-vm-tools nor vmware tools are letting me automatically get screen resolution/size right.  workstation 12.5 pro and 16.10.  anyone run across this before?
<mynameis> sudormrf maybe you need to install graphics drivers?
<sudormrf> mynameis, I have never had to do that before.  on workstation 11 this wasn't an issue.  one difference there is I changed my monitors to 4k panels and I am wondering if it is confusing things
<sudormrf> and the graphics card isn't pass through anyway
<mynameis> what do you mean?
<sudormrf> the VM doesn't know my graphics card exists
<sudormrf> vmware tools includes the necessary drivers (typically)
<sudormrf> so does open-vm-tools
<mynameis> but Ubuntu installed in it does, doesn't it?
<sudormrf> when you try to install vmware tools it tells you that open-vm-tools is recommended
<sudormrf> ?
<sudormrf> the tools package include them
<mynameis> I'm not sure if I understand what your issue is. What version of Ubuntu do you have and what gpu?
<sudormrf> 16.10 running as a guest
<sudormrf> my VMs don't know my GPU exists
<mynameis> maybe you need to install the drivers for that guest system?
<sudormrf> they don't see it
<sudormrf> I don't follow what you are saying
<Dreaman> vodeo card is
<mynameis> I'm not an expert but doesn't the guest system see you video card?
<sudormrf> I already said it doesn't
<Southern_Gentlem> your vm should never talk directly to the host hardware
<pchoo> OerHeks, koleygr: Thanks for that, I'll have a read!
<Southern_Gentlem> that is a point of breakage of the isolation between the 2 if they do
<mynameis> hm I see
<sudormrf> aaannnnnddd I think I found the problem
<sudormrf> with someones help from the vmware channel
<sudormrf> trying it now
<mynameis> does anyone what to do when I can't log in to ubuntu after installing gpu driver?
<mynameis> I only can log in without graphics interface
<de-facto> Hey guys, i was asked about which video editor would be best for editing screencast tutorial videos: well i never used any, i just guessed KDEnlive, yet any opinions: are there better alternatives for GTK?
<Dreaman> save mode
<Dreaman> advanced grub save mode kernel ala bala
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> mynameis  your card is
<tomreyn> mynameis: uninstalling the driver and any leftovers and rebooting should usually work.
<mynameis> Dreaman thanks could you tell me how to access boot settings?
<mynameis> my card is Radeon R7 250x and Ubuntu 14.04.5
<Dreaman> reboot
<mynameis> I would like to fix the driver if possible instead of uninstalling it
<michal__> Hello all
<Dreaman> mt card is 4830
<Dreaman> radeon
<Dreaman> but i use free driver
<mynameis> the default one?
<Dreaman> yes
<mynameis> I'm trying to deal with this problem since yesterday
<mynameis> I installed ubuntu and none of available drivers work
<mynameis> with the default one only low resolution is available
<mynameis> today I installed ubuntu 14.04.5 to try fglrx but now I can't log in
<Dreaman> mynameis  your ubuntu is old
<Dreaman> 16.04
<folatt> My phone was turned into a brick after an update.
<mynameis> yes I know but fglrx doesn't work on 16.04 and above and other drivers didn't work
<michal__> hello, anyone know how to install vlc on newest ubuntu?
<folatt> I can't start it anymore.
<nicomachus> Dreaman: 14.04.5 is still supported.
<folatt> Bq Aquarius E4.5 version 37
<nicomachus> folatt: your phone? You're in the wrong channel for that.
<nicomachus> what's the OS on the phone?
<folatt> Which channel should I go to?
<folatt> Ubuntu Touch
<nicomachus> #ubuntu-touch then
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24014431/    mynameis  see
<folatt> nicomachus, thanks
<Dreaman> my system
<Aleric> Hello, I just did a 'apt-get upgrade' on ubuntu "stable" and now my kde desktop stopped working. '/usr/bin/plasmashell' returns an error and a popup saying "All shell packages missing.
<Aleric> This is an installation issue, please contact your distribution"
<mynameis> Dreaman I can't see an images right now because I'm on lynx text browser because of the gui problem I described earlier
<nicomachus> mynameis: he linked a pastebin... it's just text. but it also doesn't matter. have you tried the open source radeon driver?
<mike602> Aleric: so do you just need to reinstall "shell packages?" that may fix it?
<mynameis> nicomachus with the default only screen resultions available for me are 800x600 and 1024x768
<mynameis> with the default driver
<nicomachus> mynameis: odd. what resolution are you trying to get to?
<Aleric> mike602: How would I do that?
<mynameis> anything above 1024x768 would be nice for start :)
<Dreaman> mynameis  settings
<Dreaman> try to fix
<nicomachus> mynameis: ok but what resolution is your monitor?
<nicomachus> Dreaman: you are giving bad advice. please stop.
<mynameis> 1280x1024
<mike602> Aleric: not 100% sure, but prob need to reinstall KDE?
<nicomachus> mynameis: are you booted into it now with the radeon ddriver?
<nicomachus> there's also a new OS driver, amd-gpu or something, that's available on 16.04
<mynameis> yes I am booted into in now, but with the fglrx amd driver that broke my system
<nicomachus> yea I've never had luck with that driver.
<mynameis> yeah I tried amdgpu-pro on 16.04 and 16.10 and it didn't make any difference, my card is probably not supported in that one
<mynameis> and since open source driver doesn't change anything either
<mynameis> it seems that I'm left with no working drivers
<mynameis> fglrx is my only hope so I switched to 14.04.5
<nicomachus> mynameis: the amdgpu-pro is targeted at the R9 series. You said you're on R7?
<mynameis> yes r7 250x
<nicomachus> ok. I still think the `radeon` driver is going to be your best bet.
<nicomachus> works perfectly on my (albeit older) Radeon HD 6450
<mynameis> nicomachus it's the one installed by default isn't it?
<nicomachus> I don't remember, honestly.
<mynameis> because I have tried the default one and also the one from oibaf's repository
<mynameis> and both of them limit my resolution to 1024x768
<nicomachus> You can switch to it from System Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers
<nicomachus> and then the resolution issue is a whole different deal that can be handled through xrandr
<mynameis> oh really?
<nicomachus> should be.
<mynameis> so you think the radeon driver actually works?
<nicomachus> we can check, if you don't mind switching to the radeon driver and rebooting real quick
<mynameis> with my card
<mynameis> yeah sure, but right now I'm in text mode so I would probably go into safe mod in order to be able to do that?
<nicomachus> I'm not the driver expert, but I'm not sure if ikonia or BluesKaj are available atm
<Dreaman> mynameis  just upgreat ubuntu 16.10
<nicomachus> Dreaman: stop
<nicomachus> you are giving bad advice.
<mynameis> Dreaman it doesn't work in ubuntu 16.10
<Dreaman> 16.04 lts
<mynameis> Dreaman I tried that too
<nicomachus> just ignore him. he doesn't know what he's talking about.
<raj__> h
<raj__> very intresting
<mynameis> nicomachus what if readeon driver isn't on the list in software > additional drivers?
<nicomachus> then we have a whole new list of problems.
<mynameis> ok I will check it out now
<mynameis> one more thing how do I get into safe mode in ubuntu?
<Aleric> sean:~>ls -l /usr/share/plasma/shells
<Aleric> ls: cannot access '/usr/share/plasma/shells': No such file or directory
<Aleric> What package is that?
<nacc> Aleric: `apt-file` is probably your friend
<mynameis> nicomachus or should I uninstall the current driver from text mode?
<nicomachus> mynameis: no need to uninstall it.
<nacc> Aleric: plasma-desktop-data, plasma-mediacenter, plasma-sdk, at least on 16.10
<mynameis> do you know how to get to boot settings during boot?
<Aleric> Hmm, yeah, but which one... Where can I see a history of what has been removed lately by running 'apt-get auto-remove'? I think this might have gotten corrupted because auto-remove deleted a package that I needed.
<nicomachus> mynameis: you should be able to hold SHIFT to bring up the Grub menu
<mynameis> nicomachus thank you, brb
<sudormrf> open-vm-tools-desktop (didn't realize the -desktop package existed) solved the issue.
<nicomachus> 0_o that username...
<nicomachus> dangerous, friendo
<nacc> Aleric: presumably you could look in the logs (/var/log/apt/history.log)
<slee> hi, looking for a cron job gui(to make managing jobs easier), i see a few in a random search, wondering if anyone recommends a particular one?
<nacc> slee: I would expect most people that need cron jobs are comfortable using `crontab -e`. Not really a support topic, I'd try with #ubuntu-offtopic.
<slee> thanks
<Aleric> Yup, 'apt autoremove' removed plasma-desktop-data:amd64 a week ago.
<nicomachus> case in point: use autoremove carefully!
<Aleric> rebooting...
<BadCodSmell> In ubuntu 16.10 did they turn on some special be ultra annoying about any possible error mode?
<RNeville> hello
<RNeville> really having problems with my other Ubuntu 16.04 computer , installed Nvidia proprietary driver, frozen computer, now
<MrFixIt> I see that 16.04.2 was released. Is my memory off or wasn't the 4.9 kernel originally supposed to be included in this release?
<RNeville> can't get nosetmode to work, either
<RNeville> nomodeset/nosetmode**
<Aleric> ok, I got my taskbar and menu's back.. but the desktop itself is still black (not icons and no background image). What could be that? :/
<virtuosoj> Ubuntu 16.04.2 uses the 4.8 kernel right?  Why am I still on 4.4 after doing apt update apt upgrade??
<Southern_Gentlem> did you reboot
<Pici> virtuosoj: did you do an apt full-upgrade ?
<nicomachus> MrFixIt: there have been some setbacks in the 16.04.2 release, so they may have modified the kernel. idk.
<nicomachus> but yea, what Pici said. Did you do full-upgrade?
<Dreaman> virtuosoj  this is for 16.10 4.8
<MrFixIt> virtuosoj, it looks like you are going to need to install linux-image-extra-4.8.0-36-generic  as a minimum to pick it up. You need to add whatever other necessary linux 4.8 packages too.
<MrFixIt> sorry virtuosoj I meant linux-image-4.8.0-36-generic and the other related packages.
<MrFixIt> virtuosoj, if you head in that direction just make sure you don't have any issues with new or older drivers... best to read the release notes first
<MrFixIt> nicomachus, I think you are probably right about that, I had seen they were encountering a few regressions
<nacc> virtuosoj: the correct fix is to install the hwe pacakge
<nacc> virtuosoj: note that this was (i believe) in the release notes
<iresf> hello   i have installed apache2  , php 7 and mysql on ubuntu 16.04   but when i want to run a php file it returns source code and does not excute it    pleasehelp
<nacc> virtuosoj: upgraders will not be auto-enrolled
<RNeville> can I use Ubuntu Live CD 16.05 to reset driver for video card to nouveau
<nacc> virtuosoj: fresh installs will be auto-enrolled in hwe (if they install 16.04.2) aiui
<nacc> iresf: did you install libapache2-mod-php ?
<iresf> nacc : yes
<RNeville> Ubuntu Live CD 16.04/ Ubuntu Live CD 16.05**
<skyfaller> hi folks, I'm sadly running Ubuntu 12.04, and my server seems to be under a DOS attack of some sort. I want to block specific IP addresses using iptables, but it's not working
<skyfaller> I'm saying something like "sudo iptables -A INPUT -s 192.0.96.247 -j DROP"
<skyfaller> but then when I go "sudo iptables -L" I don't see that rule listed
<skyfaller> can anyone help?
<virtuosoj> nacc: what's the easiest way for me to enroll?
<CrazySane> skyfaller: if it is a DOS, IP tables on the machine being DOS'ed isn't going to help too much
<CrazySane> skyfaller: Truly, you need to filter them upstream so the box never received the rogue packets in the first place.
<skyfaller> hm, that didn't occur to me
<CrazySane> skyfaller: the box still has to deal with those packets when it receives them (even if it's blackholing them) so it's still going to DOS if there are enough of them.
<CrazySane> skyfaller: tho, IP Tables will mitigate a small DOS.
<skyfaller> it has to be a small DOS, I'm hosting a handful of no-name sites, there's no reason for anyone to DOS me in the first place :P
<CrazySane> skyfaller: what makes you think you're being DOS'ed in the first place?
<orgasmix> depends. a DoS might target an application's weakness in the way it handles/replies to packets (i.e. leverage effect). in that case iptables will be useful
<nacc> virtuosoj: looking one sec
<Aleric> I solved my issue...
<Aleric> Thanks for the help.
<nacc> virtuosoj: for X, xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04; for kernel, linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<CrazySane> orgasmix: that's what I'm referring to. If the reason the DOS is effective is because the network layer is at capacity, then IP tables won't help. If it's because the application layer can't handle the load, then IP tables will help.
<skyfaller> CrazySane: well, this looks a lot like something that happened to me several months ago, my server slowed to a crawl, I tried rolling back to a known-good backup but the problem persisted.
<skyfaller> CrazySane: Then I said sudo watch -d -n0 "netstat -atnp | grep ESTA" and saw a constant stream of weird traffic, so I blocked those IP addresses and then my server ran fine
<nacc> k1l: other regulars, we may want to make the above a FAQ (the 16.04.2 HWE packages)
<skyfaller> CrazySane: again I see some weird traffic using that command, so I want to try taking the same steps I took last time, but this time it's not working and I don't know why
<skyfaller> and it's really hard to do any diagnostic stuff because my server is at 100$
<skyfaller> *100% CPU
<iresf> i do not know why apache can not render php file
<CrazySane> can you do    netstat -atnp | grep ESTA | pastebinit
<iresf> it only returns source code
<orgasmix> CrazySane: Imagine an application layer badly-designed so that any 1B incoming packet triggers a 10B response. Surely a single attacker can cause the application to overload its own network. That's the leverage effect, and iptables will block that
<nacc> iresf: did you enable mod_php? did you specify that php files should be interpreted in the config?
<CrazySane> orgasmix: I think we're in agreement here.
<\9> skyfaller: on an unrelated note, 12.04 only has 2 months of support left. you'll need to upgrade soon
<iresf> nacc : which config file  ?
<CrazySane> skyfaller: can you do    netstat -atnp | grep ESTA | pastebinit
<NemesisD> anyone know why when i do lsof i get lots of things with the "command" column of "foo" but lsof -c foo returns nothing. oddly enough, negating it lsof -c ^foo returns everything *but* the foos
<CrazySane> skyfaller: and give us the link. I want to see what addresses you're susp of.
<skyfaller> CrazySane: ok, I'm trying, first I have to install pastebinit
<nacc> iresf: apache's for the site you are trying to load
<skyfaller> \9: yes, I am sadly aware of this fact
<birkhoffc> hi
<virtuosoj> nacc: just install those with apt?
<CrazySane> When did patebinit become a standard install (if ever?) I'd never heard of it until I started volunteering here.. and it was already installed.. but some (older) installs don't have it by default
<iresf> nacc  : i do not know how to config it   , if you have any tutorial please send me it
<nacc> virtuosoj: yeah, that should be all you need
<skyfaller> CrazySane: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24014766/
<virtuosoj> nacc: ty!
<nacc> CrazySane: are you on a server? it's preinstalled there, iirc
<Waldo_Sub> Waldo
<Waldo_Sub> #CollarSpace_Lobby
<skyfaller> CrazySane: the sshd entries are me, the others I'm suspicious of
<nacc> iresf: apache configuration is sort of outside the context, there might be some docs in /usr/share/doc
<skyfaller> CrazySane: nobody ever visits my websites, and if they do they visit it once, not every other second
<birkhoffc> hhhhhhhhh
<birkhoffc> lo;
<birkhoffc> lol
<CrazySane> skyfaller: line 2 & 3 are a network local to the box.
<skyfaller> oh. I'm dumb
<skyfaller> ... wait, I'm on Linode. Why would other computers on the Linode network be pinging me constantly?
<CrazySane> skyfaller: line 5 is a datacenter for Amazon in Ireland.
<CrazySane> skyfaller: line 6 is Amazon again in Singapore
<iresf> i have installed libapache2-mod-php7.0 but when i use  libapache2-mod-php7.0  it says it does not exist     i could not solve it  so far
<CrazySane> skyfaller: and 7 is Amazon in Brazil
<nacc> iresf: 'use libapache2-mod-php7.0'? use where, with what. Pastebin exact commands and output.
<CrazySane> skyfaller: You don't happen to host with Amazon do you?
<skyfaller> CrazySane: no, I'm on Linode. http://linode.com/
<skyfaller> CrazySane: someone in the Linode channel said they think the 192 address is an AUTOMATTIC address, not a local address
<CrazySane> skyfaller: that depends on your definition of "automatic"
<skyfaller> CrazySane: https://myip.ms/view/ip_addresses/3221250048/192.0.96.0_192.0.96.255
<CrazySane> skyfaller: Ah! Doah! Right. XD
<skyfaller> " That's the company basically behind WP, so you're probably seeing WP ping-backs or something."
<lesshaste> is there a channel to discuss bittorrent clients?
<CrazySane> skyfaller: I agree. I read that IP too fast and thought it said "192.168"
<skyfaller> understandable mistake :)
<genuine_> is ubuntu going to release a cinnamon or is there a way to get cinammon on ubuntu?
<CrazySane> skyfaller: longshot guess here.. but perhaps Wordpress is hosted on Amazon's Cloud?
<skyfaller> ... not out of the realm of possibility. I guess I'd better go ask in their channel too
<CrazySane> skyfaller: But I can't see these few connections DOS'ing your service.
<nacc> !info cinnamon | genuine_
<ANNA-cc> Command "info" / "info cinnamon" not found.
<ubottu> genuine_: cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.7-1 (yakkety), package size 299 kB, installed size 1174 kB
<CrazySane> New bot?
<nacc> !ops: please kick ANNA-cc a bot intercepting ubottu commands.
<ANNA-cc> Command "ops:" / "ops: please" not found.
<ubottu> nacc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nacc> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ANNA-cc> Command "ops" not found.
<ANNA-cc>  Did you mean "!apropos" ?
<nacc> please kick ANNA-cc a bot intercepting ubottu commands. --^
<Aleric> skyfaller: aren't those broadcasts? My ISP also used to be so stupid to pass broadcasts between clients - I could see the DHCP requests from my neighbors.
<CrazySane> thanks
<genuine_> nacc, thanks for the response, where do i find the package?
<nacc> genii: thank you
<genii> np
<nacc> genuine_: not sure i understand? it's in universe in all ubuntu 16.04+
<skyfaller> Aleric: I don't know enough about anything to respond to your suggestion :)
<nicomachus> genii: apt install cinnamon
<nacc> genuine_: --^
<genuine_> oh ok Thank you very much
<nicomachus> that's what I meant. sorry genii.
<genii> :)
<nicomachus> go back to your coffee
<nicomachus> or install cinnamon, see if I care.
<nacc> heh
<CrazySane> skyfaller: So where do we stand now?
 * nicomachus wonders if cinnamon even works on gentoo...
<skyfaller> CrazySane: I'm not sure, my CPU is still at 100% and I can't do anything :P
<genuine_> now that i installed it, how do i apply it?
<CrazySane> skyfaller: Is it the Apache process that is pegged?
<CrazyTux> hello, could anyone advise on the preferred option to update Ubuntu? Using Software updater or using sudo apt-get update/upgrade.
<nicomachus> genuine_: log out. then click the little ubuntu logo next to your username on the login screen, and select Cinnamon. Then log in.
<pavlos> skyfaller, can you use 'top' and see which process is at 100%
<CrazySane> CrazyTux: They are the same
<genuine_> ok thanks :D
<wildlander> ubuntu 16.04.2 was released. yay!!!
<skyfaller> yeah, it's all apache2 processes
<CrazyTux> ok.
<iresf> nacc :
<nacc> iresf: yes?
<CrazySane> skyfaller: Perhaps it would be better suited if you go to an Apache channel and get them to help you figure out why your apache install is losing its mind over a few connections.
<nacc> iresf: afaik, i asked a question, you haven't responded
<skyfaller> ... I'm already in 3 channels :( But here goes another one...
<iresf> when i use sudo a2dismod php7.0   it says  : ERROR  : Module php7.0 does not exist
<CrazySane> skyfaller: sometimes too many opinions can muddy the waters. ;)
<a64> Hello guys i wanna fix my photos format on linux is there any application to do it ?
<CrazySane> a64: Can you be more specific: "fix my photos format"
<nacc> !who | iresf: so i know you're responding to me.
<ubottu> iresf: so i know you're responding to me.: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<CrazySane> a64: Do you mean it's currently a JPG and you want it to be a PNG instead?
<nacc> iresf: i'm not sure how that's possible if you've installed the packages
<CrazyTux> which is the most comprehensive archiving application available for Ubuntu? the one that support most of the compression formats.
<a64> CrazySane, i got around 700 images without any extensions i wanna  add extension
<a64> yup
<nacc> a64: extensions don't mean anything on linux
<nacc> a64: so use `rename`
<CrazySane> a64: Check this out: https://askubuntu.com/questions/485525/how-to-mass-add-file-extension
<nacc> a64: if you mean you wan to convert them, then use `convert` probably
<nacc> CrazySane: tar? with appropriate flags
<a64> nacc, i know mate but when i transfer my photos to my phone its wont view
<nacc> a64: sounds like a bug in the phone :)
<CrazySane> nacc: Sorry - similar names @ CrazyTux
<nicomachus> what format are the images?
<nacc> CrazySane: argh, sorry!
<nicomachus> a64 
<pavlos> skyfaller, try strace the process, ... strace -vv -s 2048 -o /tmp/httpd.trace -p <pid>
<nacc> CrazyTux: tar? with appropriate flags
<a64> .jpg dunno why its not working damn on iphone  :@
<CrazyTux> ok
<BluesKaj> sorry nicomachus ..was AFK  for a while
<CrzySane> pavlos: thanks for stepping in to help with Apache, not my forte.
<pavlos> CrzySane, not my forte either, but I look at pages and suggest
<CrzySane> pavlos: at least you had an idea where to start.
<skyfaller> ... what's the PID? :(
<CrzySane> skyfaller: run top, the PID is listed in the first column
<skyfaller> CrzySane: oh right, thanks :)
<ginor> ciao
<skyfaller> ok, I think I'm doing the strace now, why am I doing this?
<ginor> !list
<ubottu> ginor: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<skyfaller> pavlos: I don't think strace will help here, it's a zillion different apache2 processes, there's a new one every second
<skyfaller> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24014985/
<pavlos> CrzySane, if you look at /tmp/httpd.trace, there should be syscalls all over ...
<pavlos> skyfaller, , if you look at /tmp/httpd.trace, there should be syscalls all over ...
<skyfaller> I can't get iptables to drop an address :(  http://pastebin.com/WGsUwgsn
<skyfaller> pavlos: hm, you appear to be right. it looks like a bunch of requests to one specific website I host
<pavlos> skyfaller, maybe it cannot reach that website ...
<kur1j> can someone explain to me how the Ubuntu team is making the cloudimg so small? specifically xenial-server-cloudimg-amd64-disk1.img 308M
<skyfaller> wouldn't be surprising, since my CPU is maxed out
<kur1j> I'm trying to create an image manually and I am using the minimal ubuntu installer and without selecting anything its 1.9GB for me
<skyfaller> pavlos: basically, nothing else matters until I get my CPU down to a reasonable level, that's all I need help with at this moment
<skyfaller> pavlos: here's a paste of /tmp/httpd.trace ... just scroll past all of the empty space. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24015006/
<pavlos> skyfaller, ps -ef | grep apache2 should list all the pid's, there should be a master pid and slave apache2 pid's under that master. Can you kill some of the slave pid's?
<skyfaller> pavlos: ok, how do I kill them? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24015031/
<iresf> when i use   sudo a2enmod php7.0  it says : ERROR  Module php7.0 does not exist  !
<geigerCounter> Hi there! I'm running an Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and I'm having a hell of a time configuring exim4. I set it up to use MySQL for authentication and Dovecot for imap and pop3 according to a guide I found. Now I'm trying to secure it with TLS and I think I broke it. Exim4 times out on external connections and testing it locally with telnet, it won't let me actually run starttls anyway.
<pavlos> skyfaller, parent is 4163 ... kill them one at a time, kill 21524 and so on
<geigerCounter> Please assist.
<skyfaller> pavlos: no literally what command do I use :/
<AionNL|2> kill <pid>
<pavlos> skyfaller, kill 21524
<a64> CrzySane, Thanks a lot mate you saved my life
<CrzySane> a64: Np. Google warrior at your service.
<pavlos> skyfaller, kill 24381
<skyfaller> pavlos: OK, I'll try it, but you realize several new processes are being created every second
<AionNL|2> yes skyfaller, but if you kill the parent
<b-yeezi> geigerCounter, please use paste.ubuntu.com and put your config
<AionNL|2> no new babies will be born :P
<mynameis> hey
<geigerCounter> b-yeezi: I'm using the split config and also there's potentially some sensitive information. How do I get the lump sum of my exim config into a paste?
<mynameis> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04.5 with default radeon gpu driver how do I set higher resolution than 1024x768?
<AionNL|2> quick stupid remark on reverse dns zone : when range was 192.168.1.x the reverse arpa would be 1.168.192.app right ?
<skyfaller> ohhhh, that was easy... I guess I just killed apache2
<RNeville> need help uninstalling a proprietary Nvidia driver, my computer has black screen on boot
<AionNL|2> yes skyfaller :)
<AionNL|2> now you look at the logs and see what goes wrong
<skyfaller> ok, now my CPU is not at 100%, what do I do?
<pavlos> skyfaller, there is a config directive how many slave processes to be spawned in apache2, cant remember the exact directive (and I dont have apache2 running to test
<a64> CrzySane, yeah but my problem is english is my second language :( and newbie in linux
<b-yeezi> geigerCounter, definitely scrub sensitive data first. You can leave the configs in separate pastes
<skyfaller> can anyone tell me why I couldn't drop specific IP addresses? That's been the most frustrating part to me. I know where the traffic is coming from, if I just block it that would be more useful than taking my websites offline
<geigerCounter> b-yeezi: Alright, one moment...
<AionNL|2> @skyfaller , how did you try to drop the ip?
<geigerCounter> b-yeezi: Question, can I paste the "config.autogenerated" located in /var/lib/exim4 ? That contains all of the configuration patched together in one file, right?
<mynameis> I can't set a higher resolution than 1024x768 please help! I have tried installing different video drivers, nothing works for me
<b-yeezi> That would be a good start at least.
<geigerCounter> Alright. Give me a sec to scrub the sensitive data then.
<b-yeezi> Also, what TLS version are you using? Is it a question of handshake being refused?
<geigerCounter> I'm not sure.
<nicomachus> mynameis: can you pastebin the output of `xrandr` and link here please?
<geigerCounter> It works for Dovecot on the IMAP side of things, but not exim4 on the SMTP side. I'm using self-signed certs for now. ( Going to switch over to letsencrypt certs when I get it to connect successfully. )
 * xrandr barfs for mynameis so he can put it in the pastebin :P
<mynameis> nicomachus sure one moment
<nicomachus> 0_o
<b-yeezi> Are you allowing the self-signed cert to be accepted in telnet?
<Dreaman> mynameis you pc parameters
<geigerCounter> b-yeezi: Uhmm... I'm not sure, tbh.
<mynameis> Dreaman radeon r7 250x ubuntu 14.04.5
<xrandr> nicomachus: you wanted me to output something for him :P
<RNeville> can't get past grub screen now that I have loaded a Nvidia proprietary driver
<mynameis> nicomachus here is the output http://pastebin.com/Uv5Y71MV
<mynameis> xrandr haha
<nicomachus> Dreaman: again, please, stop. you are giving bad advice. We don't need PC parameters, we need xrandr- output
<RNeville> tried to edit grub menu with this command : nomodeset (with no success)
<mynameis> hey xrandr could you give me the output? :)
<Dreaman> nicomachus ok
<b-yeezi> geigerCounter, that could be the problem. For security, self-signed certs are rejected in a lot of protocols by default
<nicomachus> maximum 16384 x 16384  0_o
<nicomachus> what
<mynameis> xrandr I can provide you with parameters if needed
<geigerCounter> Oh hmm.
<mynameis> what
<RNeville> found this command to edit grub menu : nouveau.modeset=0
<xrandr> mynameis: that requires me to do something.
<nicomachus> mynameis: is this an external monitor or laptop or what?
<CrzySane> !enter | RNeville
<ubottu> RNeville: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
 * xrandr is lazy....built by lazy developers
<mynameis> it's a desktop pc connected to a normal monitor via dvi
<pavlos> skyfaller, look at /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, MaxKeepAliveRequests and KeepAliveRequests
<nicomachus> xrandr: please either change your name or stop making jokes every time the package is mentioned.
<geigerCounter> b-yeezi: But why is the connection timing out when trying to connect remotely?
<mynameis> lol
<nicomachus> mynameis: ok. the maximum value there is VERY weird. I've never seen it show something so outrageous like that...
<mynameis> wow
<Dreaman> mynameis  i use 4k
<RNeville> not sure if last command enables nouveau driver or disable nouveau drive, i.e, : nouveau.modeset=0
<geigerCounter> b-yeezi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24015110
<Dreaman> my monitors systems work
<nicomachus> !nomodeset | RNeville
<ubottu> RNeville: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Xundres> hi, how can i solve problems with compyling a packet? I receive always some error when I try ./cofngure
<mynameis> nicomachus I guess it's the maximum value of the variable or something
<xrandr> RNeville: 0 = disable, 1 = enable.
<Dreaman> nicomachus  tel you how you to work
<RNeville> thx xrandr
<Dreaman> to meny lames in the chanel
<nacc> Dreaman: you're not listening. Please stop. You are not contributing anything to the discussion.
<nicomachus> mynameis: the maximum value should be something real, like 1024x768 or something
<nicomachus> or 1280x1094 or whatever that one is.
<mynameis> nicomachus yeah, I have seen a lot of errors in syslog related to my gpu yesterday
<xrandr> nicomachus: if he has the monitors either extending or duplicating themselves, won't he get a larger display output?
<b-yeezi> geigerCounter, OK I will take a look. I'm, not guaranteeing that I will be able to figure it out. I'm not that versed in this, tbh, but I have have to troubleshoot mail servers before
<CrzySane> Xundres: do you mean compiling a package?
<mynameis> nicomachus my card can run 4k I think that might be the max resolution
<geigerCounter> Well any help is appreciated at this point
<mynameis> it can't run 16k though :O
<RNeville> nicomachus, tried to follow direction at : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132   with no success
<CrzySane> Xundres: like, compiling an application from source?
<RNeville> tried adding "nomodeset" in grub menu
<RNeville> with no success
<Xundres> yes
<Xundres> CrzySane: yes, any
<Xundres> for example
<nicomachus> xrandr: yes, but not 16384 x 16384
<Xundres> GEOCLUE
<CrzySane> Xundres: can you do    ./configure | pastebinit
<nacc> Xundres: it depends on the error, of course. Compiling from source generically is not something  necessarily supported here
<Xundres> yes
<nacc> Xundres: also, why are you compiling from source, can you not use the ubuntu packages?
<xrandr> mynameis: how many monitors do you have attached?
<mynameis> xrandr just one currently running at 1024x768 because the system won't let me change it to anything higher
<xrandr> mynameis: I missed the details earlier. What video card, and what ports are on the video card?
<b-yeezi> geigerCounter, I'm assuming you used these docs: http://www.exim.org/exim-html-current/doc/html/spec_html/ch-encrypted_smtp_connections_using_tlsssl.html
<Xundres> CrzySane: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24015125/
<nicomachus> mynameis: you wanted 1280x1024, right?
<mynameis> xrandr radeon r7 250x, it has dvi, hdmi and display port and the issue is that I can't set any higher resolution
<mynameis> nicomachus yes, correct
<xrandr> mynameis: got a VGA port? Does your monitor have one of those too? If so, try that first. Might have a bad port or something
<geigerCounter> b-yeezi: yep
<nicomachus> mynameis: try setting it manually with `xrandr --output DVI0 --mode 1280x1024`
<CrzySane> Xundres: Perhaps someone else here might know why that doesn't appear to be the entire output of the script.
<mynameis> xrandr my monitor only has d-sub and it's connected to my card's dvi with an adapter, the card doesn't have d-sub
<mynameis> ok
<geigerCounter> And to the best of my ability to understand them, I followed them.
<b-yeezi> Yeah, It's pretty well-written
<mynameis> nicomachus warning: output DVI0 not found; ignoring
<nicomachus> ugh
<nicomachus> DVI-0
<nicomachus> sorry
<xrandr> mynameis: i hate to even ask this.....but did it work on Windows (if you had windows installed) ?
<mynameis> nicomachus xrandr: cannot find mode 1280x1024
<geigerCounter> b-yeezi: By the way, according to aptitde I am using version gnutls version 2.12.23-12ubuntu
<b-yeezi> so that's not th problem
<CrzySane> Xundres: also, perhaps someone else could recommend a better channel to ask source-building questions than this one, since we target the use of ubuntu and its packages.
<mynameis> xrandr yeah I had Widonws previously and it worked with no issues
<xrandr> mynameis: has it ever worked in ubuntu?
<mynameis> xranrd yes, on onlder versions of Ubuntu with fglrx amd driver that isn't supported anymore
<Xundres> ok
<mynameis> xrandr it was on 14.04 actually
<b-yeezi> geigerCounter, have you tried trying to connect while tailf-ing the log and error files?
<mynameis> my issue is that AMD dropped support for their driver and started developing a new one which doesn't work with my graphics card
<nacc> Xundres: did you use pastebinit or c&p?
<geigerCounter> b-yeezi: I have.
<Dreaman> mynameis  use free driver
<CrazySane> mynameis: xrandr: while I don't have any specific input to the solution, I will tell you that I'm running a GF108 [GeForce GT 730] and I had a ton of problems in previous versions of Ubuntu. 15.10 fixed them though.
<geigerCounter> They didn't say much useful last I checked.
<mynameis> so I can only use the open source driver with max resolution of 1024x768 or somehow try to install fglrx driver on 14.04
<nicomachus> CrazySane: Nvidea vs. AMD. big difference.
<xrandr> mynameis: can you try and find the driver that worked for 16.04 and install it? I know it isn't the best idea, but if it works....
<mynameis> CrazySane I think this problem is specific to AMD and their poor support for linux
<CrazySane> nicomachus: my bad, I thought they said it was an nVidia card. Must have read someone else say that.
<Dreaman> my nvidia 940 4gb ram vddr5 use 4k
<Dreaman> :)
<nicomachus> Dreaman: please leave.
<xrandr> mynameis: i do think that linux is  more partial to nVidia than AMD
<CrazySane> Dreaman: :)  My nVidia card is flying right along now. XD
<Dreaman> nicomachus  no lame
<kur1j> I'm trying to create an image for Openstack manually and I am using the minimal ubuntu installer and without selecting anything during installation its 1.9GB for me. I'm using QCOW2 and I have no idea how to make the installation smaller.
<kur1j> any suggestions
<mynameis> xrandr the driver that worked works only on 14.04 and only if you downgrade xorg which I did and I installed it but then my system broke :/
<nicomachus> wait wait wait
<nacc> kur1j: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server or an openstack channel
<nicomachus> you did WHAT? mynameis
<CrazySane> mynameis: why are you still on 14.04 now anyway?
<nicomachus> what driver was that? and you DOWNGRADED xorg?
<mynameis> CrazySane yes I am
<nacc> CrazySane: 14.04 is fully supported still
 * CrazySane chuckles at nicomachus 
<kur1j> nacc: ok thanks.
<xrandr> ok, everyone relax
<CrazySane> nacc: I know, but I'm curious as to why they are staying back there.
<mynameis> nicomacus after 16.10 and 16.04 failed me and amdgpu driver did too I installed 14.04.5 but in order to install fglrx on that I had to downgrade xorg to lower version
<geigerCounter> b-yeezi: Mainly, what I discover from reading the logs is that there's a Russian spambot chain trying to use my smtp and exim is quite correctly not letting it. I do wish to fix this, but one step at a time...
 * nicomachus facepalms and goes to lunch
<CrazySane> mynameis: ah. You've already been down the 16.x trail.
<xrandr> mynameis: what version of ubuntu are you currently running now, and what version of xorg are you running?
<mynameis> CrazySane yeah
<mynameis> xrandr I'm running 14.04.5 and xorg - how do I check that?
<mynameis> I'm on a fresh install of 14.04.5 now with default drivers and default xorg
<CrazySane> mynameis: dpkg -s org
<xrandr> mynameis: in a terminal, type X -version
<CrazySane> or that ^
<nacc> CrazySane: right, sorry, they've been here for a while, and have said that a few times
<mynameis> it's xorg 1.7.7
<gp5st> is there a recommended way to install from the iso to the (not currently in-used) harddrive without rebooting and using some form of external media?
<CrazySane> nacc: Sorry for not scrolling back. Jumping on the train mid-go.
<nacc> CrazySane: not a problem
<xrandr> mynameis: ok. What happened with the later versions of ubuntu? No display at all?
<xrandr> mynameis: sorry, just playing catch up here
<mynameis> xrandr with all versions of Ubuntu the default driver displays only 1024x768, amdgpu-pro driver with 16.04 and 16.10 doesn't change anything and when I tried it with older kernel I couldn't boot
<CrazySane> gp5st: I don't quite understand your question, could you try rephrasing it?
<xrandr> mynameis: and here's another question. During the install of ANY of those versions, did the display look right?
<b-yeezi> geigerCounter, I don't see anything in this config that is that crazy. The things I would look at in your split configs is smtp_receive_timeout and use_gnu_tls
<xrandr> Again, talking about while in the ubuntu installer
<b-yeezi> sorry use_gnutls
<geigerCounter> b-yeezi: Okay, where would those be in the split config?
<mynameis> xrandr it looked right, but I can't tell if the resolution was higher than 1024x768
<gp5st> CrazySane: I have a new disk that I would like to install ubuntu on in a prep to move this computer to it. Is there a recommended way to install ubuntu to that disk without having to use a cd or usb key to run the installer on a reboot
<Dreaman> http://prikachi.com/images.php?images/416/9044416O.png   mynameis  nicomachus see lame
<Dreaman> :)
<CrazySane> gp5st: Can you shut down the computer, install the new disk, install Ubuntu, remove the disk and reinstall the old one?
<xrandr> mynameis: if it looked right it probably was right. I had that problem several years ago when I installed ubuntu 10 and had a Raedon card
<xrandr> Radeon*
<Npco> Anyone here run Ubuntu from a sd card? to what affect?
<xrandr> mynameis: that means that there is some kind of driver that does work properly with your card
<gp5st> CrazySane: that's exactly what I'm trying to avoid doing, because I'd need a CD or usb key (and a reboot)
<nicomachus> Npco: I have used SD cards to install Ubuntu on raspberry pi's
<gp5st> there's `debootstrap` but I was wondering if there was anything newer/more automated
<nicomachus> Npco: works fine.
<mynameis> xrandr I hope there is, but all of them don't seem to work
<CrazySane> gp5st: I'm not aware of a way to acomplish what you're looking to do, maybe someone else will be able to help you.
<mynameis> xrandr are you using an amd card at the moment?
<gp5st> CrazySane: like I said, there's debootstrap, but I was hoping to find something a little less manual
<xrandr> mynameis: here's a thought. If you still have the install cd or dvd... boot into it. Instead of choosing Install Ubuntu, choose Try Ubuntu. Then go to a terminal and do a lsmod  and paste it into pastebin or someplace you can look at it later. Reboot out of the live cd and back to your desktop, and run the same command
<Npco> Nicomachus, I am running a Hp stream with a 32g built in flash drive, was thinking of running another os from a sd card, does it last a while?
<xrandr> mynameis: nope, I use nVidia   *puffs out chest proudly*
<nicomachus> Npco: I can't speak to long-term use, sorry
<mynameis> xrandr what will that help me achieve?
<xrandr> mynameis: oh, and in the live cd, when you use Try Ubuntu,  go to the display settings
<nicomachus> mynameis: I'm running 16.04 with a Radeon HD 6450 and the radeon driver.
<xrandr> see what resolution it reports
<nicomachus> on one machine.
<Npco> google, *puffs out chest proudly*
<mynameis> xrandr I tried changing the resolution in live cd it was the same one as it is now
<xrandr> mynameis: ok, that rules out a thing or two
<mynameis> nicomachus the last command for xrandr for switching the resolution failed saying that the mode wasn't correct do you know what should be the correct mode?
<mynameis> xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1280x1024
<mynameis> xrandr: cannot find mode 1280x1024
<b-yeezi> geigerCounter, I have to look it up
<xrandr> mynameis: what monitor do you have, and what is it's highest display setting? just curious
<mynameis> xrandr it's highest resolution is 1280x1024
<b-yeezi> I thing tlsoptions for use_gnutls
<xrandr> nicomachus: is there a generic xorg driver he could use instead of the radeon one? just to troubleshoot?
<Dreaman> mynameis  my card hdmi but lg monitor is dvi and full hd work 4k use
<mynameis> Dreaman ok
<geigerCounter> b-yeezi: Alright. I'm grepping the config files
<b-yeezi> Also, I wish telnet had a verbose mode so you can see more info about the connection
<geigerCounter> Yeah, me too.
<geigerCounter> b-yeezi: There's no "gnu" found in any of the conf.d files.
<b-yeezi> The reason I wonder about the timeout is if the spambot is hammering on your smtp server, it may be taking longer to negotiate a handshake
<mynameis> OMG guys
<mynameis> I did this http://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution#377944
<mynameis> and it set my resolution to what I wanted to
<geigerCounter> That's a good point.
<mynameis> will this setting stay after reboot?
<genii> mynameis: No. You need to put the commands into /etc/rc.local
<mynameis> thanks everyone for help
<Dreaman> just use free driver
<Dreaman> use
<mynameis> I would at least spent another day reinstalling different drivers if it wasn't for you guys
<geigerCounter> b-yeezi: rfc1413_query_timeout ?
<Dreaman> mynameis  my card is old 4630 i use ubuntu 17.04 alpha 2
<Dreaman> my resolution work
<b-yeezi> geigerCounter, maybe. Before that, checkout http://www.exim.org/exim-html-current/doc/html/spec_html/ch-encrypted_smtp_connections_using_tlsssl.html
<b-yeezi> find timeout in the page. Maybe this is the problem
<Wulf> hi
<geigerCounter> b-yeezi: The only thing about timeouts on that page has to do with the tls_dhparam, which afaik I didn't set.
<b-yeezi> Well, consider me stumped. Sorry
<geigerCounter> Yeah.
<Wulf> I've got an Ubuntu 14.04 server with package dnsutils installed in version 1:9.9.5.dfsg-9ubuntu0.5; should the current (security) version not be 0.13?
<geigerCounter> What is the dhparam anyway?
<Rubiksmomo> Could someone please explain why IRC whois shows my actual hostname/IP when I'm connected to VPN?
<Wulf> Rubiksmomo: check your routes
<nacc> !info dnsutils trusty
<ubottu> dnsutils (source: bind9): Clients provided with BIND. In component main, is standard. Version 1:9.9.5.dfsg-3ubuntu0.13 (trusty), package size 90 kB, installed size 356 kB
<nacc> Wulf: yes, it should be (via -updates and -security)
<mynameis> Rubiksmomo did you set your VPN settings in your system?
<xrandr> sorry mynameis for disappearing. I am at work and was on a long support call
<linewb> hello, would anyone be interested in helping me with a networking issue?  2 NICs, static routes or policy based issues
<Wulf> nacc: so where could the installed version come from?
<Rubiksmomo> mynameis, Yeah, it shows a lock at the WiFi icon on top right corner
<ikonia> linewb: just state the problem and people will help if they can / want to
<mynameis> xrandr no problem I managed to fix the issue with these commands http://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution#377944
<xrandr> mynameis: great!
<linewb> ty ikonia
<CrazySane> !ask | linewb
<ubottu> linewb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mynameis> xrandr thanks for your help :)
<Rubiksmomo> Wulf, How do I "check my routes"?
<xrandr> !patience xrandr
<nacc> Wulf: i mean that version probably also exist(ed) -- so maybe just not updated correctly (`apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade`)?
<mynameis> and nico's help too :)
<Wulf> Rubiksmomo: ip route
<b-yeezi> geigerCounter, diffy-helman prime number selection
<xrandr> mynameis: you're welcome, but thank nicomachus. He did a lot more than I did
<CrazySane> xrandr: to use that command, you need to pipe the target. eg !patience | xrandr
<mynameis> yeah thanks nicomachus :)
<geigerCounter> b-yeezi: Do I need to set that stuff?
<Wulf> nacc: tried it. btw, my version is "dfsg-9", the other is "dfsg-3"
<xrandr> !patience |xrandr
<ubottu> xrandr, please see my private message
<b-yeezi> s/diffy/diffie/
<nacc> Wulf: you're not on trusty, that's vivid
<nacc> Wulf: or you installed a vivid package on trusty
<nacc> Wulf: either way, bad choices (not upgrading or mixing releases)
<Wulf> nacc: It's trusty and has always been trusty.
<Rubiksmomo> How do can I route all my traffic through VPN? IRC doesn't seem to use my VPN. https://ghostbin.com/paste/upajc
<nacc> Wulf: that dnsutils is vivid's publish
<CrazySane> Rubiksmomo: that depends on your client. Might want to look for a channel dedicated to your client.
<nacc> Wulf: `apt-cache policy dnsutils` in a pastebin
<mynameis> Rubiksmono it might not be what you want but I think you can set in the router to use VPN
<CrazySane> Rubiksmomo: wait. maybe not, if you're trying to route ALL your traffic through the vpn.
<Wulf> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24015418/
<nacc> Wulf: you installed a .deb by hand.
<nacc> Wulf: as I said, mixing releases.
<Wulf> nacc: I can't remember having done that
<b-yeezi> geigerCounter, I'm no expert on this, but I know that if it's not done correctly, it can mess things up. According to the docs, it is hardcoded with a default if you don't change it.
<nacc> Wulf: not really the point :)
<linewb> have 2 subnets, 10.2.1.0 and 10.2.2.0, routing table shows default gateway as 10.2.1.1(correct one fwiw), each nic with correct table entries and looks correct AFAIK.  I can ping either gateway at 10.2.1.1 or 10.2.2.1.  traceroute doesn't follow correct route.  I've tried following https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/Two_Default_Gateways_on_One_System to the letter but still can't ping hosts on other net
<linewb> s(e.g. 10.2.3.0/24)....  help :)
<Rubiksmomo> mynameis, I don't think my Cisco EPC3825 supports trust.zone VPN
<b-yeezi> geigerCounter, I don't want to send you on a wild goose chase. You may want to ping the ubuntu-server channel. They are better at this type of thing
<ikonia> linewb: you shouldn't have two default gateways
<mynameis> Rubiksmomo maybe you should check the settings to be sure
<geigerCounter> b-yeezi: Hmm. Well I don't think it's the dhparams anyway. When I use telnet to access smtp locally, it doesn't time out.
<geigerCounter> Ah, yeah.
<geigerCounter> Thanks
<Wulf> nacc: hmm.. wth
<linewb> ikonia, there's only 1 default reported by route -n
<Rubiksmomo> mynameis, I've tried, couldn't figure it out. There are some VPN related settings, but they didn't make much sense.
<Wulf> nacc: perhaps someone messed up
<ikonia> linewb: then why do you keep saying "ping either gateway" that suggests there is more than one
<mynameis> Rubiksmomo maybe your router's manual could help?
<nacc> Wulf: can't say, it's clear from that output that a .deb was installed manually outside of the system packages. I would verify them all, if you really don't know.
<linewb> gateway meaning upstream switch port
<linewb> each nic connected to different switches, would that mean multiple gateways for separate packets>
<linewb> ?
<ikonia> linewb: no it wouldn't
<ikonia> that just means two network interfaces
<CrazySane> linewb: The "gateway" will receive any packets the computer doesn't have a route for in it's tables. Otherwise, the computer will route the traffic to the NIC that is assigned to the route that matches the traffic.
<Wulf> nacc: is there a command that checks all installed packages if they are from the correct distro?
<CrazySane> its*
<nacc> Wulf: i'm not sure, maybe something like debsums
<CrazySane> Wulf: nacc: you might check Ubuntu's Installed Software in the package manager gui. I think it says something about where they are from in there (whether from repo or which etc.) Lemme check.
<Wulf> what gui? :)
<nacc> CrazySane: right, we've already verified this pkg is not from apt (.deb installation). THe question is how to find any others
<CrazySane> Ah. cli only? XD
<CrazySane> nacc: I saw that - I was trying to generate a listing of packages that are installed external to the repos.
<nacc> it's possible you can ask for apt or apt-cache to search by source, i can't recall
<linewb> with or without static routes or policy routing, any suggestions as to why I cannot reach a host in another subnet with just 1 default gateway?  e.g. sitting on the multi nic box(nic1: 10.2.1.10, nic2: 10.2.2.11) not able to get(ssh) to a host in 10.2.3.xx.
<OerHeks> synaptic can filter that easy
<nacc> OerHeks: good point
<ikonia> linewb: what is the ip of the host you are trying to reach
<smallfoot-> Anyone have DNS problems with zesty?
<Wulf> OerHeks: can you tell me how?
<ikonia> smallfoot-: why don't you just specifcy YOUR problem
<linewb> 10.2.3.12
<Wulf> oh wait, synaptic is GUI
<nacc> smallfoot-: also, zesty is #ubuntu+1 please
<ikonia> linewb: so that shouldn't need a gateway
<smallfoot-> ikonia, DNS worked great til today. Then I updated some packages, and now DNS resolves google.com but not youtube.com and other domains
<ikonia> linewb: that should just go out of the card that is 10.2.0.0 - assuming the mask is set correctly
<OerHeks> Wulf, see the left panel > origin , and then click in the main window 's' to see all green installed packages
<OerHeks> or write a custom filter
<linewb> mask is /23
<ikonia> linewb: so is that address in the same subnet as the ethernet card 10.2.x.x
<CrazySane> !ask | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<linewb> no
<ikonia> linewb: then how do you expect it to get there ?
<linewb> gateway?
<ikonia> linewb: what gateway
<linewb> 10.2.1.1 (default gw)
<ikonia> linewb: is the default gateway setup to route to 10.2.2.3
<ikonia> sorry 10.2.3.x
<CrazySane> linewb: can any other hosts on the first network route to the second?
<linewb> my guess is upstream routing would understand packets destined for 10.2.3.x would hand off to correct switchport
<linewb> CrazySane, yes...that's maybe what is most troubling about this problem
<ikonia> linewb: you can't just assume gateways know how to route
<linewb> but the other hosts are not multi-nic
<ikonia> linewb: you have 2 nics - both on serperate networks, you want to route to a THIRD network
<ikonia> linewb: you're just hoping the default gateway for network one knows how to route the third network
<CrazySane> ikonia: Do we have a traceroute on this yet?
<linewb> ikonia, since other hosts on the same nets can get packets to the proper destination, should I assume this host would too?
<ikonia> linewb: you need to know that the default route has a route to that network
<ikonia> linewb: are they using the same default gateway as this ?
<linewb> yes
<ikonia> linewb: so if you send a packet to the third network, does it get sent to the default gateway
<linewb> lemme tracert
<ikonia> tracert is not a linux command
<linewb> (lazy fingers)
 * CrazySane chuckles
<linewb> traceroute goes out public network and times out after
<ikonia> "public network" ???
<CrazySane> linewb: Is the "public network" the same gateway?
<ikonia> neither of the addresses you gave are public networks
<linewb> well...
<linewb> I need to not put IPs in here...
<ikonia> linewb: can you please be specific
<ikonia> then you're giving us false information
<linewb> so the traceroute goes out 1 IP( which is routed on a public network...) and hits some upstream switches but doesn't come back.  It should go out the other nic/IP but it isn't.
<ikonia> linewb: thats not an ubuntu problem
<ikonia> thats your network problem
<linewb> but other hosts on the same network route without issue
<ikonia> the only issue you may have is that you have allocated the default gateway to the wrong interface
<linewb> I should say packets get routed correctly
<ikonia> but as you are providing false IP information it's hard to tell
<linewb> ikonia, i agree...i'd rather not post real IPs in here...
<ikonia> thats your choice, but we won't be able to help you with your routing,
<linewb> understandable
<stickyrice1> you have 2 nics?
<ikonia> but that is the only ubuntu issue you can have, that your default gateway is on the wrong address, that is the only way it would go out of the wrong interface
<CrazySane> linewb: we already know you're at ohio state. The IPs you're using aren't secret.
<linewb> CrazySane, true
<linewb> stickyrice1, yes if that question was for me
<stickyrice1> sorry late to the conversation, can you recap it
<Wulf> nacc, OerHeks: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | awk '{print $2}' | while read pkg; do apt-get download --print-uris $pkg; done > /dev/null
<linewb> sure, one moment
<Wulf> takes a while to run, but appears to work
<linewb> CrazySane, ikonia I figured that the idea was still the same(2 IPs, 2 nics), odd routing could be looked at generically enough
<linewb> I'll try to clear it up a bit
<nacc> Wulf: makes sense
<ikonia> linewb: it can be generic, but the info you are giving us is quite false
<nacc> Wulf: did you have others?
<atyz> Can anyone give me some advice on a good webcam that would be compatible?
<Wulf> nacc: I figure about 30 packages
<ikonia> eg: you posted 2 private subnets within the same broad subnet, thats very different to one private and one public that are not related at all
<Wulf> just how did that happen...
<linewb> consider that one network is 10.2.45.x and the other is publicly routed at 128.146.45.x.  128.146.45.85 is the public NICs IP, netmask is /24.  10.2.45.85 is the private NIC, /23 is the netmask.  When default gw is set to 128.146.45.1 I can get into the box like normal.  From the box itself, I can then ping other nets(e.g. 10.2.46.1, 10.2.47.1, etc).  But I cannot get past 10.2.47.1 to a host 10.2.47.12.
<linewb>    
<yakiza> Hello everyone i have  just installed ubuntu  in my new pc  and i have a problem with my graphics card i have try  installed the same proprietary drivers as in my old pc the 340.101 and when i install those when i restart my pc  , my pc doesnt work it aske me to add the decrypt code but when i type nothing is showing  in the screeen my mouse is not
<yakiza>  htere its like the whole system is stuck any help?
<ikonia> linewb: pastebin your routing table please, lets look at what you actually have
<Wulf> nacc: thanks for figuring out that my packages are from wrong release
<CrazySane> linewb: Also, paste the traceroute to pastebin please.
<linewb> let me back out some changes and get back to you
<CrazySane> I'm about to leave the office (today is my wife's birthday!) but you're in good hands with ikonia. (good luck!)
<linewb> Thanks CrazySane
<stickyrice1> what device is 10.2.47.1?
<linewb> switch
<stickyrice1> l2 or l3?
<linewb> 3
<stickyrice1> that device pings .12 fine?
<linewb> yes
<nacc> Wulf: np, gl fixing it up!
<stickyrice1> im sure someone (ikonia) has asked but do you have static routes in place for these 10. networks?
<Wulf> nacc: is fixed.
<linewb> stickyrice1, I've tried to set static routes at the host level.
<Guest99551> with 2 nics like ikonia has said you will need static routes
<linewb> http://pastebin.com/JpQ285F3
<linewb> forgot this part on the pastbin...little spam incoming
<linewb> [root@vm3sc ~]# traceroute 10.2.123.6
<linewb> traceroute to 10.2.123.6 (10.2.123.6), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<linewb>  1  hop1.test.ohio-state.edu (128.146.45.1)  0.404 ms  0.384 ms  0.368 ms
<linewb>  2  se4-vl870.net.ohio-state.edu (140.254.68.65)  1.669 ms  1.345 ms  1.767 ms
<linewb>  3  socc4-forg2-4.net.ohio-state.edu (164.107.8.117)  1.627 ms  1.684 ms  1.618 ms
<elky> pastebins like paste.ubuntu.com are a better idea linewb :)
<ppf> so what is it you want  to achieve?
<ppf> traceroute looks good
<linewb> ppf, being able to ssh to hosts inside of private nets without being routed externall
<stickyrice1> the trace to the oustide is always fine right?
<linewb> yes
<stickyrice1> what is the 10.2.45.0/23 network directly connected to?
<linewb> if I'm understanding you, switchfabric
<linewb> gear
<linewb> there are some other leaf switches with nets on them
<ikonia> linewb: you're not actually making sense here
<ikonia> linewb: please pastebin your routing table
<stickyrice1> http://pastebin.com/JpQ285F3
<ikonia> so whats the problem
<ikonia> he can only ssh to things on 10.2.45.0 without using the default gateway
<ikonia> that looks totally correct
<stickyrice1> thats what im seeing....seems fine
<linewb> ikonia, I agree... it looks correct.  that's what I'm saying...
<linewb> well, one thing I am...
<ikonia> linewb: not looks correct "is correct"
<ikonia> linewb: what is not working for you
<ikonia> because if you want to ssh to anything not on the 10.2.45.0 network it will have to go via the default gateway
<ikonia> which is what your pastes are showing me is happening, so thats "correct"
<linewb> with the netmask on the private network set to /23, I cannot get to other 10.2.x.x things
<gmh_> I removed a drive from madam raid1 and now I can't boot :/ 14.04 lts
<ikonia> linewb: the address you gave me earlier was outside of the /23
<ikonia> linewb: this is why giving fake IP details is not helpful
<stickyrice1> route add -net 10.2.47.0 netmask 255.255.254.0 gw <10 network gateway>  dev enp5s0
<tony4342> hey guys - is it possible to access bbc over https? if I go to https://bbc.co.uk I get redirected to www.bbc.com; is this normal?
<nicomachus> tony4342: not really on topic here. ask ##networking I guess
<tony4342> yeah it's true, I will ask there ... but can somebody confirm that it's the case
<ikonia> tony4342: that is correct
<ikonia> its a rewrite rule
<stickyrice1> tony yes...it rewrites back to http
<ikonia> and it doesn't re-write back to http
<ikonia> I can connect on ssl just fine
<stickyrice1> im too slow on my reply sorry
<ikonia> it stays on ssl ,just rewrites bbc.co.uk to www.bbc.co.uk to force the certicate to be valid
<tony4342> but how can I browse it over https? I always get redirected to bbc.com (http) - is my client side certificate chain broken?
<ikonia> browse https://www.bbc.co.uk
<tony4342> ikonia: I get redirected to bbc.com (http) there; am i compromised?
<wedgie> i also get redirected to http
<ikonia> tony4342: are you in the uk /
<tony4342> nope
<ikonia> tony4342: then that is correct most likley as the non-uk IP's get redirected off to a different service
<ikonia> the bbc website is for UK IP's only for full features due to it's license law
<Pici> tony4342: same thing happens here.
<ikonia> I get full https support just fine on a UK address
<tony4342> ikonia: you mean you are with a UK ISP?
<ikonia> tony4342: correct
<tony4342> ok, sry for being off-topic, I just thought it's weird, and I did not know, that this depends on ISP - I have to read up on TLS and HTTPS
<wedgie> tony4342: has nothing do do with tls or https, really. The operators of bbc have decided to send you different places depending on where  you are coming from
<ikonia> tony4342: its not a tls / https thing
<ikonia> tony4342: it's a bbc website thing
<tony4342> and how do they do that? do they know from the IP which ISP it is and map it to coutnries?
<wedgie> tony4342: pretty much.
<tony4342> anyway, I think news network should *not* do that
<ikonia> tony4342: they are not interested in what you think
<ikonia> tony4342: they are interested in their license agreement
<stickyrice1> where linewb go?
<tony4342> I think the implication is that, they are not interested in non-UK readers
<linewb> still here :)
<ppf> linewb: did you read what ikonia wrote?
<stickyrice1> linewb: make any progress?
<ikonia> there is no progress to be made
<ikonia> it's pretty black and white
<ikonia> unless you are on the same same subnet - it will have to use the default gateway
<stickyrice1> ah come on, challenges are fun
<ikonia> it's not a challange
<ikonia> it's basic networking
<stickyrice1> he can use static routes to send out another interface
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> that will only allow him to route to the address range that interface is on
<ikonia> or it will go out of the default gateway
<ikonia> and as the address he is using is in neither subnet (but it's hard to be sure as he's giving false info) it won't help
<linewb> ppf, yes :?  I can't post info as desired...
<linewb> stickyrice1, I believe
<fdas231> If I touched a poison, then just wipe it with a tissue, is it safe? To handle everyday item or how should I clean it like my keyboard.
<stickyrice1> if the directly connected device on the 10 network is l3 capaable and has a route table he sure can
<ikonia> fdas231: nothing to do with this channel
<linewb> stickyrice1, rebooting to test
<ikonia> stickyrice1: it's outside the mask
<ikonia> stickyrice1: based on the fake info he posted earlier
<ikonia> so it's not going to bridge the subnet without a router, hence default gateway
<natefoo> so i can't find a way to boot the 16.04 livecd such that it doesn't automatically use swap on any disks it finds, and swapoff basically locks up the system because there's no other swap configured, and i can't create a swapfile on aufs
<natefoo> all of this makes attempting to use gparted on the livecd useless if you are trying to move a swap partition on a disk
<stickyrice1> what fake ip was given?
<kjgla> Whenever I connect to our wifi using my PC, other computer cannot connect to the wifi. But when I disconnect my PC, it's fine with other computer. What kind of problem is this?
<ppf> kjgla: radio signal noise?
<kjgla> ppf: I don't understand
<stickyrice1> kjgla:  if the other computer is connected, can your computer then connect and both be on at the same time?
<linewb> ikonia, stickyrice1, ppf, thank you for your help
<Fendaris> Hello, I am trying to figure out, why ubuntu keeps making my wifi connection unusable after a few minutes. I accepted some automatic ubuntu update, and now this happens.
<pavlos> kjgla, your wifi offers 5 ip's, the pc uses the 5th so no other device can connect. When pc is disconnected, 5 becomes available
<stickyrice1> linewb:  whats the status?
<linewb> I'm all set
<stickyrice1> working now?
<linewb> yes
<stickyrice1> good deal
<stickyrice1> that static route help?
<linewb> yes, was using wrong interface
<stickyrice1> no worries
<linewb> I'm still not sure why opening up netmask would take routing out of the picture but oh well...
<linewb> s/would/wouldn't
<stickyrice1> i wasnt here for that part but sounds like from what ikonia wa saying you had overlapping networks maybe
<Fendaris> test
<stickyrice1> return test
<Fendaris> Just happened again. After a few minutes the wifi connection doesnt seem to transmit any data anymore.
<Fendaris> if i manually reconnect to the wifi network, it works again
<ceprius> test denied
<Fendaris> that doesnt happen under windows, and didnt happen before the ubuntu update
<stickyrice1> nack test
<Fendaris> it s a bit hard to google, because the description is so generic....
<stickyrice1> Fendaris:  driver issue?
<Fendaris> if i click on connection information it says  Speed: 1 Mb/s .. that seems very strange
<Fendaris> is there some way I could check my driver Stickyrice1? I am just getting started with linux
<Trico> y
<stickyrice1> Fendaris:  I'd have to refer you to someone else here...hopefully they can help....not my strong suit there
<Fendaris> i am just gonna try sudo apt-get update like the noob i am here =D
<Trico_> in #what-refuge
<stickyrice1> Fendaris: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<mike602> or if using 16.04 or higher instead "apt-get" it's better to use just "apt" :)
<mike602> so "sudo apt udpate; sudo apt upgrade" :)
<ppf> and full-upgrade, possible
<ppf> note there's no real advantage currently in apt vs apt-get
<mike602> thought "apt" was faster than "apt-get" ?
<wedgie> faster to type, maybe'
<ppf> i haven't noticed the difference
<mike602> lol yeah is faster to type
<mike602> so guess that's the advantage lol
<k1l> apt has a fancy progress bar :)
<mike602> that too ^
<ppf> and colors!
<mike602> loving my Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 though :)
<Menzador> apt references a combination of commands in the APT suite of tools.
<k1l> but since apt tries  to group the different apt- commands and has a better wording "apt-get dist-upgrade" vs "apt full-upgrade" i do suggest it in here
<k1l> because many users still think dist-upgrade does an upgrade to the next ubuntu release. but instead they are missing important updates to be installed like kernel updates.
<ppf> admittedly, the name _is_ weird
<wedgie> k1l: can't blame them. The choice of wording in that command is really confusing.
<k1l> well, back in the old days that was the way to upgrade to a new release :/
<ppf> sadly, apt-file is still not part of apt!
<mike602> k1l: doesn't the regular updating method include kernel updates? beleive i've seen them included in the past. I only remain on LTS versions
<Fendaris> ubuntu never seems very intuitive to me
<ppf> {dist,full}-upgrade upgrades kernels
<mike602> well dang. learn something new every day lol
<Fendaris> why is it made in such a complicated way? I have to google each time I need to change my mouse speed.
<ppf> and on other OSes you know that how?
<wedgie> its in settings under "mouse & touchpat"    seems pretty intuitive to me...
<k1l> mike602: apt-get without dist-upgrade is not allowed to change other packages than the ones. this doesnt work on kernel meta pacakges which pull the new kernel packages. that is what "you have held packages" is about.
<mike602> k1l:  so dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade to next release or no?
<mike602> I don't mind the kernel updates, but I want to stay on LTS lol
<k1l> mike602: ubuntu doesnt use apt(-get) to upgrade to the next release
<\9> mike602: dist-upgrade just allows apt to install packages to get the updates done
<\9> mike602: typically this implies installation of new kernels
<Pici> mike602: unless you're mucking with the internals of /etc/apt/sources.list, an apt(-get) (dist|full)-upgrade will not bring you to a new release.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<k1l> mike602: its worded "apt full-upgrade" on the new apt because of that confusion :)
<nicomachus> !full-upgrade
<nicomachus> :(
<nicomachus> apt > apt-get
<insty> when I click a python script it opens  in text editor instead of running it
<wedgie> nicomachus: depends, i'd say
<mike602> gotcha, thx
<mike602> will try now lol
<mike602> is this recommended to run though? the dist-upgrade on LTS release?
<nicomachus> insty: yea. because when you have a GUI file manager open, you usually don't have root.
<mike602> still little confused lol let me google
<wedgie> mike602: yes. You WANT kernel updates
<Fendaris> wifi died again
<Fendaris> it still shows a connection then, but doessnt do anything.
<OerHeks> mike602, try it, you see why, and you can cancel anyway
<mike602> I get kernel updates w/ the sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade though?
<insty> nicomachus, can I change that? this script is for xenopenmanager, its supposed to launche the application
<mike602> you talking about kernel upgrades?
<nicomachus> insty: open a terminal, cd to the directory, and then do ./filename
<insty> nicomachus, is there a way to make it more simple in the future
<nicomachus> mike602: you won't get kernel updates unless you do apt full-upgrade
<k1l> mike602: use "apt" instead of "apt-get". then there is "sudo apt udpate" to get a new list of packages from the servers. then "sudo apt full-upgrade" to install those new pacakges
<stickyrice1> work day is over....have a good weekend everyone
<ppf> actually that's something they might have fixed in apt
<ppf> why not get new sources on the fly
<Fendaris> grep NetworkManager /var/log/syslog* <-- doesnt show any comments on the connection dropping out
<nicomachus> insty: you can make it executable. right click -> properties -> permissions and then check the "Allow executing file as a program" box
<insty> nicomachus, it already had that checked
<insty> thanks anyway
<ppf> insty: in what program are you clicking it
<nicomachus> insty: you can make it run on startup I guess.
<k1l> ppf: incoming linux newspaper headline: apt spying on users, connecting to servers wihtout beeing asked. :)
<insty> ppf, just the normal folders view
<nicomachus> nautilus ^
<ppf> k1l: well, might make that configurable, for the whiners :D
<insty> anyway I-ve tried to run it from console and it didnt launch the program I expected
 * nicomachus gets out his "Bring back the web scopes by default" protest banner
<ppf> yum and yast do that since forever, noone's complained there
<mike602> per what i'm reading online, seems apt full-upgrade and/or apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade your system to the next release
<ppf> insty: what did it do then?
<ppf> mike602: then online is wrong
<nicomachus> mike602: no
<nicomachus> do-release-upgrade does that
<insty> just sow me a bunch of text
<k1l> mike602: that is wrong then.
<insty> sasy s I porterror
<insty> ImportError
<ppf> so your python program has unfulfilled dependencies
<mike602> ppf: how is it wrong? lol i'm reading from the site "debian-handbook"
<insty> pastebin
<insty> !astebin
<insty> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nicomachus> mike602: well, this is Ubuntu not Debian.
<nicomachus> for starters.
<wedgie> doesn't do that in debian either.
<k1l> mike602: either its written by someone who doesnt know what he is doing, or its very very outdated, or its combined with some other manual work on the sources.list, which you should not do on ubuntu anyway.
<ppf> insty: as per the nautilus problem: you need to enable this in the preferences
<insty> ppf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24016061/
<mike602> lol okay..
<dax> (in Debian you have to also edit sources.list, but then it works fine. but yeah, don't do that on Ubuntu, use do-release-upgrade)
<mike602> i'm not sure lol
<TheSDCard> hi :)
<k1l> mike602: the terminal command to upgrade to the new ubuntu release is "do-release-upgrade". as already told ubuntu doesnt use apt(-get) for that
<ppf> insty: yes, the script or it's setup is broken
<mike602> k1l:  oh yeah? hm gotcha
<ppf> its setup even
<mike602> so confusing lol
<insty> ppf, I just got it from GitHub
<mike602> so everytime you want to uprade your system then you should really run "sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade; sudo apt full-upgrade" right?
<ppf> then confer their setup instructions or complain
<nicomachus> mike602: you can just do sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ppf> insty: anyways. in nautilus settings, on the Behaviour tab, select the executable file behavior you'd like
<k1l> mike602: scratch taht sudo apt upgrade in the middle. that is doubled work
<mike602> okay
<koleygr> <insty> sudo apt-get install python-configobj
<marketa> hello! I have a laptop with i3 CPU, how is it possible that lspci doesnt show the integrated intel GPU ??
<insty> ppf, where is this behavior tab
<marketa> only the dedicated radeon one
<insty> I did ~ $ sudo chmod u+x your_file.py
<ppf> insty: in the nautilus settings
<insty> and then it worked, from console
<mike602> just ran the sudo apt full-upgrade and it didn't update/upgrade anything. I'm telling you I get kernel updates via the apt udpate; apt upgrade lol
<Fendaris> wifi still keeps dieing, hm.
<Fendaris> driver=ath10k_pci driverversion=4.4.0-62-generic firmware=WLAN.RM.2.0-00180-QCARMSWPZ-1
<insty> ppf, okay, I found the behavior tab, choose ask every time, but double click in nautilus does not launch the program. however, calling the script from console does.
<Fendaris> is there a way to sort lsmod alphabeticallyß
<ppf> Fendaris: lsmod | sort
<Mouse42> Hi!  16.04: I want ul(1) to process 8859-1 text rather than whatever it is trying to do now (presumably UTF-8).  What do I need to do?  I've tried setting LANG=C, LOCALE=C, LOCALE=en_US.foo for various foo such as 8859-1, ISO8859-1, ISO-8859-1...I assume I'm just missing something, but what?
<Fendaris> I see three entries named like the driver: ath10k_core           311296  1 ath10k_pci; ath10k_pci             45056  0; ath                    32768  1 ath10k_core  is that ok?
<insty> does ubuntu have a hibernate
<Fendaris> some guide says if I see two drivers i should blacklist one
<ppf> insty: sure
<koleygr> <Mouse42> just open gedit and before open the file choose the 8859-1 (add it first if not there)
<koleygr> <Mouse42> don't try to open the file with gedit... just start gedit and then choose (after adding it) the encoding from down-left corner
<koleygr> then save as utf-8
<Mouse42> koleygr, what file?  The text is being output by another program, not sitting in a file.  Converting the 8859-1 to UTF-8 is of no help unless (a) it's done with a filter and (b) there's a filter to convert back.
<koleygr> <Mouse42> Sorry... i thought it was a file... but you can try save it in a file... I will read again your problem
<Fendaris> rfkill list all gives a 1: phy0: Wireless Lan Soft blocked: no, hard  blocked: no. Is that ok?
<\9> Mouse42: it's possible to do encoding conversions on the commandline using iconv
<Mouse42> Hm, I'll check the manpage, that might be usable as a workaround.
<\9> Mouse42: in your case it'd probably be command |iconv -f iso-8859-1 -t utf-8 |ul
<wafflejock> Fendaris, rfkill output looks good just means no hardware switch is set to off
<Mouse42> well, iconv -f iso-8859-1 -t utf-8 | ul | iconv -f utf-8 -t iso-8859-1...I'll check the manpage, as I said.
<Mouse42> Curious.  I'm still getting "ul: Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character", even with that.  Maybe I'll have to pull in a ul from elsewhere.  I was hoping to avoid that.
<Fendaris> @wafflejock my wifi still keeps stopping transmitting data after a few minutes until i manually reset it
<Fendaris> and my wifi connection says 1Mb/s which doesnt make any sense
<insty> can i use virt-manager to manage vms
<insty> in xen
<wafflejock> Fendaris, yeah not sure usually you do just want 1 kernel module loaded for a given piece of hardware but maybe different for some wireless cards
<wafflejock> Fendaris, you may want to try blacklisting some of those though it's relatively harmless to try
<wafflejock> Fendaris, you probably want to check syslog and/or dmesg and/or journalctl for errors when it stops working to see what the failure is too but a little strange having 3 modules loaded for that wireless nic
<Fendaris> how do i check the syslog?
<wafflejock> Fendaris, it's just a file in /var/log so cat /var/log/syslog or tail -f /var/log/syslog, can just run dmesg to see the most recent messages
<hoagies> check dmesg first.  $dmesg, and give password if it asks
<Fendaris> Oh nice, dmsg shows this: [ 3965.748195] ath10k_pci 0000:09:00.0: firmware crashed! (uuid 19425263-dbf0-43a7-8ea4-033f6ed37037)
<marioxcc> Hello. How can I restore Firefox saved passwords from a backup?. I am following https://support.mozilla.org/t5/Install-and-Update/Recovering-important-data-from-an-old-profile/ta-p/1007. I copied key3.db, but there is no "logins.json".
<XMG> marioxcc, you need 3 files
<alawi> aa
<Fendaris> So, now we know my wifi driver is crashing.  Pretty cool. =D but what to do about it? http://dumptext.com/J9K2DLDy
<hoagies> cool, now google something like ath10k_pci firmware crash, and hopefully you'll find some peeps that have had that same problem before with some answers
<Fendaris> hahaha. Found a thread with a few people reporting this crash. Here is the first solution someone proposed: I gave up and purchased an Intel 7265 AC m.2 wifi card for my laptop last night, bluetooth and wifi both working fine with that now.
<insty> why is virtualization so confusing
<insty> it-s 2017
<nacc> insty: yes, you point virsh at xen:// iirc
<ppf> exactly, everyone's moved on to containers, now!
<nacc> insty: but i also don't know why you are using xen
<nacc> insty: what do you find confusing?
<insty> nacc, I don-t know what virsh is
<nacc> insty: libvirt's cli
<nacc> insty: virt-manager is just a wrapper for the same, iirc
<Fendaris> echo "options ath10k_core skip_otp=Y" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath10k_core.conf <-- what does this do?
<Fendaris> oh, interesting. Something about a bluetooth issue... I did add a bluetooth mouse since I last used linux
<insty> nacc, okay, I know virtmanager
<nacc> insty: virt-manager -c xen:///
<nacc> insty: something along those lines, i believe
<insty> nacc, I-m running ubuntu on top of xen atm
<insty> I can open virtmanager and manager more vm-s but not this one_
<nacc> insty: i don't know what you mean by 'more vm-s'
<ppf> Fendaris: it makes ath10k_core load with the skip_otp option set
<insty> nacc, when I open virtmanager its like  a virtual box
<Fendaris> haha, I just tried to do what this guy says here >> Mine was still crashing on 5G prior to upgrading the system with pacman -Syu which upgraded my kernel to 6.6.1-2-ARCH ...
<insty> i can create and delete vms
<insty> and run them
<Fendaris> what i did was pacman -Syu in terminal
<Fendaris> it complained that pacman isnt installed.. so i did sudo apt install pacman
<Henster> hey guys
<nacc> Fendaris: pacman is not an ubuntu tool
<Fendaris> then pacman -Syu ... and it opened a pacman game which i could play
<k1l_> Fendaris: dont run pacman on ubuntu
<Henster> anybofy evder isntalled ubuntu server on a samsung galaxy 5?
<k1l_> Fendaris: you know this isnt arch, do you?
<nacc> insty: yes
<Fendaris> i am a complete linux newbie, with some wierd wifi driver crash. So I am stumbling around a little bit
<Henster> @k1l_ are you talking to me>?
<insty> nacc, but this ubnutu I am running on top of xen right now, does not show up in virt manager
<k1l_> Henster: no, i didnt use your nick at first.
<nacc> insty: where are you running virt-manager? in the ubuntu VM?
<Henster> lol right sorry bro
<nacc> insty: what URI are you connecting virt-manager to?
<insty> nacc, yes
<k1l_> Henster: and you cant put ubuntu server on your samsung galaxy 5 nativly.
<ppf> Henster: so you want to use your cellphone as a server? :D
<insty> nacc, I mean, I think this ubuntu is dom0
<nacc> insty: so from other VMs on the same host, you see the host's VMs?
<nacc> insty: that's not what you said
<Fendaris> To be honest: I think buying a different wifi modem is the easiest solution...
<nacc> insty: dom0 is xen itself, aiui, so you're not running ubuntu on top of xen, you're running ubuntu as a xen server
<Henster> @k1l_ but i dont want to install another app ,, can i place it on the harddrive without android ?
<insty> nacc, grub gives me the option to run ubunto normally or to run it on top of xen. I am running it on top of xen.
<nacc> insty: and I *really* don't know why you'd want to do that
<Henster> @ppf yeah i want to use it as a server
<nacc> insty: but if you are running it as dom0, then of course ubuntu won't show up as a VM
<nacc> insty: it's not a VM, it's dom0
<insty> nacc, got it
<k1l_> Henster: no. on arm devices like the smartphones you cant just install an OS like you can on the PC. its a driver nightmare.
<rek> hello, do you know how can i have my usb in otg mode at the boot without using the settings program coman to enable it?
<insty> nacc, I just wanted a way to manage local vms
<nacc> insty: do you need to use xen?
<Henster> @k1l_ i thought the rasbery pi sorted that out for us ? ugg should i just a pi then > lol
<insty> nacc, and run them concurrently  as type1
<ppf> Henster: there's more devices in there than just the processor
<k1l_> Henster: no, the rpi only got some of their drivers open sourced. but not even they got all drivers. you still need binary blobs there.
<insty> nacc, I don't know that I do, but ike you said, this is giving me a dom0, which is necessary
<insty> nacc, otherwise I-d need a separate machine?
<nacc> insty: no, dom0 is a xen thing
<nacc> insty: if you just need to run VMs locally you absolutely don't need Xen
<insty> nacc, explain what does run locally mean
<nacc> insty: and presuming your CPU supports KVM, then all you need is that
<nacc> insty: on your machine.
<insty> nacc, but i need some GUI to manage them
<nacc> insty: why? then use virt-manager
<ppf> or virtualbox
<nacc> insty: i feel like you need to go do some basic education possibly
<nacc> insty: on virtualization options and decide which is best for you
<insty> nacc, so, I run ubnutu, either on metal or ad dom0, and use virt manager to manages other vm-s
<nacc> insty: why do you keep saying 'other vms'?
<nacc> insty: if you install ubuntu on metal all VMs are 'other VMs'
<nacc> insty: but on metal means you can do whatever you want as VMs go
<nacc> insty: dom0 implies xen
<nacc> insty: virt-manager can support either
<insty> nacc, right now I have the option to run the same ubuntu on metal or on xen
<insty> in grub
<nacc> insty: probably because you installed xen
<insty> nacc, yes, and you are saying I can run KVM instead
<Slie> So I have no network on my ubuntu box but I want to ssh into it any ideas of what direction I should go?
<nacc> insty: yes, if you installed xen, then i assume you wnat to use xen
<nacc> insty: if you don't know that you need to use xen, don't install it.
<insty> nacc, I was using xen before citrix bought it, it had a GUI thin layer and let you manage and run VMs concurrently
<k1l_> Slie: why dont you have any network on your box when you want to ssh to it?
<Slie> Linux isn't live boot with the network card I guess.
<insty> nacc, it installed as its own iso/distro
<insty> nacc, I-m really just trying to replicate that same functionality
<k1l_> Slie: so its a liveusb?
<Slie> sorry, ubuntu isn't bootable with the wireless card. neither is gentoo. i'll just find it and load it after i get the system installed on there.
<Slie> No not anymore. i'ts a full install through the GUI installer.
<k1l_> Slie: no chance of adding a ethernet cable? most times that the easiest method to install the needed drivers
<Slie> oh yeah nevermind ubuntu wont install without a network connection
<k1l_> Slie: it does
<Slie> so i would like to ssh into it after i get it installed.
<ordertochaos> Slie: no network connection, no ssh connection
<k1l_> Slie: then install the openssh-server package
<Mouse42> p/quit
<Xubuntu_Dude> alrighty now
<Xubuntu_Dude> SO far so good
<Xubuntu_Dude> Yeha it's NASCAR rcing time
<AlloaPark25> zzzz zz
<Xubuntu_Dude> kinda slow in here
<AlloaPark25> yup....
<Xubuntu_Dude> just got back on with new install
<k1l_> Xubuntu_Dude: if there is no support request in a technical support channel, that is a good sign :)  for chatter we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<rxbad> does anyone knows a job in Lisbon
<Xubuntu_Dude> gotcha just seein if someone was on from earlier
<Xubuntu_Dude> we'll head over there
<OerHeks> rxbad, check out ubuntu careers perhaps?
<OerHeks> free support is needed urgently
<rxbad> anyone to chat
<rxbad> bye
<arog> hey i have a basic terminal question. if i do ipcs i see a list of all open shared memories that my program created. Unfortunately there isa bug in my code that I forgot to delete those shared memory segments. Is it possible to write a quick scrip that goes through all the shm in ipcs and calls ipcrm -m key_id?
<nacc> arog: yes, that's possible.
<nacc> arog: i'm not sure that it's a very good question -- most things are possible
<Photon> Whenever I try to run tmux it breaks, telling me that nothing is a command. It happened randomly: http://pastebin.com/u9ZQqyif
<arog> nacc i need help writing that script :)
<nacc> !alis | arog: you may want to find a better channel for that, not really a support request
<ubottu> arog: you may want to find a better channel for that, not really a support request: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<nacc> arog: but you probably don't want to delete *all* shm, only the ones your program leaked
<arog> yeah
<arog> thanks
<arog> ill ask in bash
<Photon> Whenever I try to run tmux it breaks, telling me that nothing is a command. It happened randomly: http://pastebin.com/u9ZQqyif
<OerHeks> arog lsof? http://blog.tanelpoder.com/2009/01/22/identifying-shared-memory-segment-users-using-lsof/
<apes> For Ubuntu 14.04, what service does dhclient run under?
<apes> I would like to reload it if it's config changes in puppet, but I'm not clear on how the service is managed
<nacc> apes: 14.04 used upstart
<apes> nacc: I don't see any upstart service managing dhclient though
<apes> So something weird is going on
<OerHeks> sudo dhclient -r && sudo client # The -r flag explicitly releases the current lease, and once the lease has been released, the client exits
<OerHeks> or specify adapter sudo dhclient -r eth0
<OerHeks> ( maybe there is a more elegant solution to reset)
<Fendaris> I think I messed up installing a boost. Could somebody be so kind to take me through the process of installing/uninstalling a second to see if I mess something up?
<nacc> Fendaris: how did you install it?
<Photon> Whenever I try to run tmux it breaks, telling me that nothing is a command. It happened randomly: http://pastebin.com/u9ZQqyif
<billymichael> im having an issue where sometimes my mouse focus gets stuck on my window until i go to terminal view (ctrl+alt+f6) and back to desktop view (ctrl+alt+f7). Any ideas why this sometimes happens?
<billymichael> Once the focus is stuck the desktop will no longer respond to mouse clicks
<nacc> billymichael: anything in dmesg when it does?
<billymichael> Will i need to check when it is actually happening? or can i check now (it happened mayube 15 mins ago..
<nacc> billymichael: it depends, but it doesn't hurt to look
<Fendaris> @nacc: unfortunately in a variety of ways by now xD
<Fendaris> which is great... good opportunity to get a better ubuntu understanding
<nacc> Fendaris: that's probably your first mistake ... did you do those ways as root or as your user?
<nacc> Fendaris: (sudo would be as root as well)
<Fendaris> partially yes
<Fendaris> so I should be able to deinstall it though
<billymichael> Should i be looking for anything in particular?
<Fendaris> I thought I deinstalled it, and reinstalled 1.55. But when I run cmake, it says Boost Version 1.58.0
<nacc> Fendaris: as root, you can easily do things taht break your system and are not recoverable, just a word of warnig
<nacc> Fendaris: so if you do something as root, you should know 100% what it does and why and not doing it otherwise
<Fendaris> I already broke it a few times while installing tensorflow on an enthusiast system as a complete linux beginner xD
<Fendaris> but  got that to run eventually
<apes> Anyone know how dhclient get started/daemonized on Ubuntu? I'm not seing a service around it in either 14.04 or 16.04.
<nacc> apes: on 16.04 desktop, pstree indicates lxd and networkmanager start it
<nacc> apes: `pstree` may help you out
<Fendaris> i ll first try to delete the folder of what i am trying to build, and rebuild it cleanly, to see if cmake detects my prefered boost version
<Fendaris> stupid question: how do I find my /usr/local/ folder?
<nacc> Fendaris: what do you mean?
<nacc> Fendaris: it's /usr/local.
<Fendaris> my terminal says name@name:~$
<Fendaris> do I just go cd /usr/local?
<nacc> Fendaris: you asked where an absolute path was ... sort of nonsensical
<apes> nacc: Where did you get the lxd and networkmanager from pstree?
<Fendaris> ah nice :D
<nacc> Fendaris: yes?
<nacc> apes: on my 16.10 system, `pstree | less` and looked for dhclient and then walked up the tree
<k1l_> Fendaris: if a path starts with /path/to/somewhere it always means: starts at / (rootfolder) which is the lowest base.
<apes> nacc: dhclient just appears as a child of systemd for me
<Fendaris> so I did this: ./bootstrap.sh --prefix=/usr/local when I installed boost... is there an easy way to tell where it is inside there? does it get put into lib?
<nacc> apes: are you on a server?
<apes> Yes
<Fendaris> there is no boost folder in /usr/local
<nacc> apes: ah, that'd be the difference, i'm on a desktop
<k1l_> Fendaris: if its path/to/somewhere it means starting from the path where you are, or its a typo and the first / was forgotten :)
<nacc> Fendaris: it will have installed to multiple directories within /usr/local
<nacc> Fendaris: as --prefix just says here is what you should preifx to all your install directories
<nacc> Fendaris: you can't ascertain what they all are without knowing what the installer did
<Fendaris> my goal is to figure out which boost files I have. Do i have 1.58 and 1.55 installed, or only one or neither. I thought I can check the folders, but am unsure where they are
<nacc> Fendaris: hence my -- if you don't know what something is going to do as root, don't do it.
<Fendaris> well, but i know which install commands i used
<k1l_> !info libboost-all-dev xenial
<ubottu> libboost-all-dev (source: boost-defaults): Boost C++ Libraries development files (ALL) (default version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.58.0.1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<nacc> Fendaris: do you know what those commands did?
<Fendaris> Absolutely not, but I thought they are standard ubuntu commands?
<nacc> Fendaris: uh
<nacc> Fendaris: a script you ran
<Fendaris> I mean this for example: sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev
<wedgie> there are a lot of "standard" commands that can do terrible things to your system
<Fendaris> how can i read the install script of this sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev?
<nacc> Fendaris: you never ran that install script
<k1l_> Fendaris: a sledgehammer is a standard tool. but if you use it on your car, its not a good use :)
<nacc> Fendaris: nad it doesn't put anyting in /usr/local
<Fendaris> i ran that, too, nacc
<nacc> Fendaris: ran what too?
<Fendaris> How do I figure out where sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev goes? as i used that and it "infected" me with the wrong versio nthat I dont need xD
<Fendaris> also I thought I uninstalled it and it should be gone
<nacc> Fendaris: dpkg -L libboost-all-dev
<Fendaris> dpkg -S /usr/include/boost/version.hpp sudo apt-get autoremove package
<Fendaris> I did this
<Fendaris> which is supposed to delete boost
<nacc> Fendaris: well, that line on its own is nonsense, i'm assuming you used a pipe or a script
<wedgie> -S searches...
<yakiza> Hello everyone i  have just bought an ssd and i put my system on my ssd from my old harddrive and  i have installed the same proprietary drivers for my graphics card and they dont work my coumputer wont even start properly any help
<yakiza> ?
<Fendaris> it s two lines
<nacc> Fendaris: what did you put for 'package'?
<Fendaris> the description said the first line finds the boost package, and the second one removes it
<Fendaris> nothing
<nacc> ...
<Fendaris> i just left it as package, which is apparently wrong judging from your answer xD
<nacc> Fendaris: i feel like you should read the ubuntu manual or some basic scripting things
<nacc> Fendaris: and not c&p random things from the internet as root
<nacc> Fendaris: in that particular case, it wanted you to use the first command to find a package name and use the second command to remove it
<nacc> Fendaris: instead you attempted to autoremove something called 'package'
<Fendaris> ah nvm, i remembered that wrong. I already figured out that i need to put the name of the package
<nacc> Fendaris: which, if you looked at the output from apt in that case, would be pretty obvious
<Fendaris> I did that, and I am repeating it now to remove sudo apt-get autoremove libboost1.58-dev
<nacc> Fendaris: ok, what package name did you use?
<Henster> hey man you know ehn you cp a file and use -R -v i which it showd a bar of the current file size that im copyig  like when you use wget
<Fendaris> >> Removing openmpi-common (1.10.2-8ubuntu1) ...
<Fendaris>  .... and so on and so on .... is it gone now?
<Henster> lol i jsut called everyine hey man
<Fendaris> ok it s gone :)
<nacc> Fendaris: 'autoremove' does not typically take any arguments
<Fendaris> Package 'libboost1.58-dev' is not installed
<Fendaris> it worked, i deinstalled 1.58
<nacc> Fendaris: you remove something, then you autoremove packages (without any specification) that are no longer needed
<Fendaris> ah, ok. So that's the proper way to go about it? How do you "remove something" without autoremove?
<nacc> Fendaris: apt remove <pkgname>
<SunSparc> When packaging an app if I put a file in "debian/service" it will end up installed at "/lib/systemd/system/[package-name].service". Is there an equivalent for a unit.path file?
<Fendaris> but now i dont need to do that, because dpgk -S finds no  boost anymore?
<genii> If you want the packages conf files and other things gone, use purge
<Fendaris> it s gone
<Fendaris> ...but it is impossible to use sudo apt install to get an older version of boost? I have to do that manually?
<Fendaris> Yes! :-) Cmake doesn't find boost 1.58 anymore. it's gone =D
<Fendaris> ...now... if I could just manage to install 1.55 properly...
<nacc> Fendaris: `apt-cache policy <pkgname>` will tell you what you can install
<nacc> Fendaris: 1.55 is only available officially on 14.04
<Fendaris> oh, how do i figure out again if a version older than 1.58 is available on ubuntu 16.04?
<Fendaris> dont tell me there is none, please xD
<nacc> Fendaris: apt-cache search probably
<nacc> Fendaris: and officially there is none
<Fendaris> open source just never works officially
<phormat> hi. how do i upgrade form ubuntu 16.04 LTS to 16.04.02 LTS using apt-get?
<cfhowlett> phormat, sudo apt full-uprgrade
<k1l_> phormat: just run "sudo apt update" then "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<cfhowlett> *upgrade
<phormat> thx
<yakiza> Hello everyone i  have just bought an ssd and i put my system on my ssd from my old harddrive and  i have installed the same proprietary drivers for my graphics card and they dont work my coumputer wont even start properly any help
<nacc> Fendaris: that's FUD
<SunSparc> Any packaging gurus here?
<cfhowlett> !packaging | SunSparc
<ubottu> SunSparc: The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<SunSparc> cfhowlett: Thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!  cool name btw
<craptalk> i am seeking info around MBR partition, my question is, does windows able to be installed in the Harddisk other than primary partition? since linux can be installed in logical partition
<SunSparc> cfhowlett: Gotta love that Sun hardware. ;)
<nacc> SunSparc: i believe dh-systemd handles that partiular case
<koleygr> <craptalk> You can use gpt partition table and have as much primary partitions as you want
<phormat> cfhowlett: how do i verify that i now indeed have ubuntu 16.04.2 and not 16.04? System settings > Details shows 16.04
<craptalk> koleygr: i get your point, but i am currently using MBR
<SunSparc> nacc: Thank you
<craptalk> and asking about MBR
<craptalk> can windows be installed in ext partition?
<nacc> phormat: do the upgrade, reboot, lsb_release -a (iirc), but note that 16.04.2 is mostly relevant for fresh installs
<nacc> phormat: and if you are upgrading, you will need to manually enable HWE if you want
<craptalk> i have read that it cant
<craptalk> is that true?
<phormat> nacc: thanks
<dax> craptalk: Windows needs a primary partition, I believe
<dax> craptalk: ##windows would probably know better
<davidj> Alright, dumb question time. Fresh ubuntu installation. Nothing installed aside from a couple of python/pip3 packages, smartmontools & gsmartmonitor (sp?). Anyways. ~10am this morning rolls around, and suddenly my computer starts blaring alarm-like sounds. I audited my syslogs, and there's lots of pulseaudio/alsa stuff around the time it occurred, but
<davidj> nothing stupidly obvious.
<davidj> Any thoughts?
<davidj> I should note, I have no scheduling apps/alarms of any sort configured.
<koleygr> <craptalk> It suggested that you first insatll windows and after that linux... because sometimes it doesn't even ask ant takes all the space for windows... You will probably need a new install of everything... So just don't forget to keep buck ups and if you do a new install of everything try a gpt
#ubuntu 2017-02-18
<Fendaris> I got a step ahead. Could somebody perhaps help me get through the path concept on ubuntu? I am only familiar with how to modify the path variable in windows.
<Fendaris> i see 3 different completely unrelated approaches for that
<phormat> bye
<Fendaris> I guess: gksudo gedit /etc/environment and then just add it to the file?
<nacc> Fendaris: whoa
<nacc> Fendaris: a) use PATH when you are referring to the shell variable
<nacc> Fendaris: because 'path' is just a noun
<nacc> Fendaris: second, genearlly, you don't muck with /etc/environment
<nacc> Fendaris: you probably can jsut update path in your user's .bashrc
<Fendaris> how else do I add /usr/local/lib to my "search variable"?
<nacc> Fendaris: again, I *really* feel like you should read the ubuntu manual or some other introductory materials
<nacc> !manual | Fendaris
<ubottu> Fendaris: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nacc> I think there is something for the terminal too
<Fendaris> that probably doesn'T teach my how to install older packages though ^
<nacc> !terminal | Fendaris
<ubottu> Fendaris: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nacc> Fendaris: changing the PATH has nothing to do with installing older pacakges.
<Fendaris> I have the package installed. But cmake doesnt find it. And the error says "update your search variables"
<nacc> Fendaris: or you're not telling cmake where to look
<Fendaris> so in windows you would add it to the PATH
<Fendaris> Yes, but why should I? It can find 1.58 on it's own
<Fendaris> why not set 1.55 up so that it can be found like 1.58 can
<nacc> Fendaris: how did you install 1.55?
<Fendaris> i built it from code
<nacc> that's why, then!
<nacc> Fendaris: this is really really basic stuff
<wedgie> Fendaris: I'm not sure what you're doing, but many configuration scripts for things like that have options to specify locations of various dependencies
<nacc> Fendaris: you building something from source vs. installing an Ubuntu package may or may not have any similarities
<nacc> Fendaris: and more than likely you installed into /usr/local
<nacc> Fendaris: which is not in the default search path for libraries (which is LD_LIBRARY_PATH not PATH anyways)
<Fendaris> downloaded the file, unzipped it,  ./bootstrap.sh --prefix=/usr/local -> ./b2 -> sudo ./b2 install
<Fendaris> which ended up putting all the files in /usr/local/lib
<nacc> Fendaris: yes, beause you told it to.
<Fendaris> i know
<jonas_> Sup
<nacc> Fendaris: well, more likely, also in /usr/local/share and some other subdirectories
<Fendaris> What I dont know is, how do you go about making a package that you installed from code like this findable by other applications like cmake
<Fendaris> without specifying the path manually every time you call cmake
<wedgie> Fendaris: you can add it in ~/.profile
<Fendaris> I found that recommendation via search. I didn't understand why some people prefer to use  gksudo gedit /etc/environment
<wedgie> at the end, add a line like: PATH="$PATH:/usr/local"
<nacc> a) you are not making a package findable, you are making some specific library it looks for findable. b) you update whichever PATH-variable is relevant (PATH for executables, LD_LIBRARY_PATH for libraries), or you tell cmake that or the configure step that, it's highly dependent on the software you're building. c) you would only do this for your user, by adding an appropriate line (e.g.,
<nacc> PATH=/path/to/add:$PATH)
<wedgie> Fendaris: because /etc/environment will apply it system wide, .profile will do it only for your user
<Fendaris> So if I am the only user I can use the one or the other and it doesnt matter?
<nacc> the difference between wedgie and my options are whether you want your updated path to be searche first or last
<nacc> Fendaris: because it's bad practice
<OerHeks> if you do it right, 'findable' systemwide or user based
<RNeville> Anything I can do about Nvidia proprietary driver causing a blank screen, beside using nomodeset in grub menu?
<Fendaris> So, I'll try this create a new file under /etc/profile.d/ sudo vi /etc/profile.d/SCRIPT_NAME.sh add export PATH="YOUR_PATH_WITHOUT_TRAILING_SLASH:$PATH" then sudo chmod a+x /etc/profile.d/SCRIPT_NAME.sh
<Fendaris> @Rneville during installation? You could try run your onboard gpu if you have one
<nacc> that again affects all users
<RNeville> Thinking about reinstalling entire OS Ubuntu 16.04 in order to be able to boot my computer
<nacc> Fendaris: and profile.d snippets do no need to be executable
<pavlos> RNeville, you could revert to the nouveau driver if that works
<nacc> Fendaris: they are not run, they are sourced
<anthrax> so yeah...hi all
<insty> Script is designed to be run only with bash
<insty> help
<RNeville> Fendaris, if I reinstall - won't Nouveau driver be loaded by default - and not proprietary Nvidia driver?
<wedgie> insty: so.... what's the problem?
<nacc> insty: you have not stated an actual issue.
<insty> wedgie, how do i run it
<nacc> insty: you run it with ... bash
<wedgie> insty: bash yourscript
<insty> i tried sudo bash and it disnt work
<RNeville> Pavlos, don't know how to revert to Nouveau - since I can't get further than grub screen on boot
<pavlos> RNeville, a re-install would use the nouveau and then you choose in additional drivers the Nvidia one
<wedgie> going to have to be a lot more specific than that.
<Fendaris> @RNeville: Probably better ask somebody else. I just remember that my GPU causes Ubuntu to show a black screen during installation... nomodeset worked in the end .... though I believe I also added some other commands later to get it to work.... I also remember reading that you can let ubuntu run from your onboard gpu if you have one that you can enable in your bios, and then add the correct drivers once ubuntu is installed.
<TBotNik> All: Does anyone understand and know how to fix my problem at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5671754#post5671754
<genii> insty: If bash is not your current shell, use chsh to change it.
<pavlos> RNeville, I think you open a term, c-a-F1, stop lightdm and remove (purge the nvidia drivers ( I have to search online for the instructionbs
<Fendaris> The best thing was... I wanted to install ubuntu, and people here told me "Sorry, your GPU is not supported. Please wait 6 months" xD
<RNeville> Thanks Fendaris , I'll check my bios - I do have onboard gpu
<Fendaris> figured it out on my own after a day
<wedgie> genii: irrelevant if he invokes it with bash. Or if it is executable and has the proper shebang
<insty> Changing the login shell for root
<insty> Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default
<insty> 	Login Shell [/bin/bash]:
<wedgie> insty: what is the error you're getting? "Doesn't work" give us nothing to help you with
<Fendaris> @Rneville: If you google for onboard gpu black screen ubuntu, maybe you find some proper explanation
<RNeville> Pavlos, can I use control-F1 , I'm not able to boot Ubuntu 16.04 (also, I have full disk encrption enabled)
<insty> I want to run Changing the login shell for root
<insty> Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default
<insty> 	Login Shell [/bin/bash]:
<insty> oops
<genii> insty: So then press Enter
<wedgie> genii: he doesn't need to be doing that in the first place
<genii> wedgie: There used to be an issue between dash/bash as defaults in Ubuntu previously
<wedgie> genii: which is related to running a bash script how?
<insty> genii, ./create_install_iso.sh  Script is designed to be run only with bash
<wedgie> insty: what command are you running and what is the output? Pastebin this and give us the link please
<pavlos> RNeville, I guess you could boot off a liveusb, then mount your existing system, chroot, and remove nvidia drivers (I better google this
<genii> wedgie: Some scripts have bashisms which choke if using dash
<insty> wedgie, I'm just calling the script name
<wedgie> insty: what command are you running and what is the output? Pastebin this and give us the link please
<pavlos> RNeville, http://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely
<RNeville> thx, Pavlos - I did see a youtube video doing just what you outlined
<insty> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pavlos> RNeville, even if your system boots with a blank screen, c-a-F1 should pop a text login
<insty> wedgie, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24016966/
<roothorick> Ubuntu-GNOME, have my monitor plugged into a GeForce card, proprietary drivers. Volume is supposedly muted. In actuality, volume is full blast. Volume control does nothing.
<roothorick> using speakers on the monitor
<wedgie> insty: bash create_install_iso.sh
<roothorick> wait. I think it might be the game...
<RNeville> Pavlos, I don't understand how I can open control-f1 when I've enabled full disk encryption on my computer
<RNeville> I guess, I'm missing something obvious - sorry
<roothorick> now all of a sudden it works. wat
<pavlos> RNeville, and I dont know since I dont have LUKS experience (let me google this question
<Fendarisx> with gsuko nautilus ... why cant i move files in /usr/local/lib/ to trash?
<Fendarisx> it's greyed out
<Fendarisx> nvm got it
<k1l_> running nautilus as root and moving things to trash are not good ideas at all.
<Trioxin> should this work on Ubuntu? https://askubuntu.com/questions/880993/would-this-fedora-method-of-encrypting-boot-work-with-ubuntu-16-10
<Fendarisx> Kil why do you guys keep saying that?
<Fendarisx> I have a useless file, in a stupid folder
<Fendarisx> and you say "Leave it there forever"
<Trioxin> I want to isolate all linux drives from a Windows install I'm about to do on a different drive
<k1l_> Fendarisx: no, then just remove it.
<Trioxin> linux partitions rather
<Fendarisx> that s what i am trying to do =D
<bivo> How do I correct this error? http://pastebin.com/jaR7KGFZ
<k1l_> Fendarisx: but running nautilus as root will lead to issues when you forget that its root nautilus. and moving to trash means "i am unsure if i will need it again". and those 2 things lead to mess. seen that enough times in here.
<nacc> bivo: fixe your sources.list to not list entries twice (lines 2 and 7)
<Fendarisx> Yeah, but i just want to delete this boost 1.55 installation, which I placed there myself
<k1l_> bivo: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999" and show that link in here please
<Fendarisx> and did that now
<nacc> Fendarisx: stop using GUIs to do things probably
<k1l_> Fendarisx: "(sudo) rm /path/to/some/file" in terminal, all done.
<Jonathan_> Hi, I'm trying to update to Ubuntu 16.04.2 from 16.04.1, but I don't seem to be able to get it using a sudo apt dist-upgrade.  Am I just too impatient or should it be out for everyone ?
<nacc> Jonathan_: you won't really notice any difference
<nacc> Jonathan_: 16.04.2 is just a respin of the ISOs if you are already running 16.04
<bivo> k1l_: http://termbin.com/cf9t
<Jonathan_> @nacc uname -a still reveals the 4.4 kernel after a restart
<nacc> Jonathan_: you may want to 'opt-in' to the HWE stacks, which a fresh install would get by default
<Jonathan_> I thought it was suppsed to include 4.8 ?
<nacc> Jonathan_: only if you opt-in
<nacc> Jonathan_: I believe this might be in the release notes
<k1l_> Jonathan_: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" will bring you to 16.04.2 on any 16.04 install.
<nacc> Jonathan_: 16.04.2 != (definitionally) HWE kernel/X
<k1l_> Jonathan_: the kernel is not changed on already installed 16.04s
<Jonathan_> @kll Super, I'll try that.  Thank you!
<k1l_> Jonathan_: that command will not upgrade the kernel base.
<k1l_> !hwe | Jonathan_
<ubottu> Jonathan_: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> Jonathan_: if you want 4.8, you need to install linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 (there is a similar xserver-xorg package)
<k1l_> bivo: what desktop do you run?
<bivo> k1l_ Mate
<Jonathan_> kll and nacc: Thank you.  I didn't realize that it was only for fresh installs.
<Fendarisx> @k1l_ how do I learn to read sudo apt-get scripts?
<Fendarisx> or rather how do i open one?
<Fendarisx> without executing it
<nacc> Jonathan_: and note that it's rolling, so if you opt into it now, it will keep updating when the next hwe release comes out
<nacc> Fendarisx: what is a 'apt-get script'?
<nacc> Fendarisx: do you mean the post and pre scripts?
<Jonathan_> nacc: That makes sense, thank you.
<Fendarisx> i want to read the commands that sudo apt-get install libboost-dev executes
<k1l_> bivo: somehow your sources got mixed and doubled. open the file with "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and remove line 2. then press ctrl+o for saving and then ctrl+x to exit
<Fendarisx> out of curiosity
<nacc> Fendarisx: if so, /var/lib/dpkg/info/<pkgname>.<relevant extension>. But you really don't want to muck with them
<nacc> Fendarisx: well, it installs some files and runs some commands
<nacc> Fendarisx: some commands happen before install, some happen after
<Fendarisx> i believe it just extracts files into /usr/local/lib/ and /usr/local/include and adds them to the PATH, and am curious to read up what it actually does
<nacc> Fendarisx: no, no .deb puts anything in /usr/local if published by Ubuntu.
<k1l_> Fendarisx: its the install scriptes from the package.
<nacc> Fendarisx: and those would be added to LD_LIBRARY_PATH not PATH
<nacc> Fendarisx: well, /usr/local/lib would be; /usr/local/include would be passed to the compiler
<nacc> Fendarisx: but I doubt any package is changing either of those variables
<Fendarisx> is LD_LIBRARY_PATH automatically searched by programs like cmake?
<Fendarisx> then the install script wouldn't need to modify anything
<nacc> LD_LIBRARY_PATH is automatically searched by ld
<nacc> which cmake presumably invokes to link
<Fendarisx> but I could still read up which files I need to delete to completely remove 1.55
<nacc> Fendarisx: you installed 1.55 from sourc,e right?
<Fendarisx> yes and i believe it only modified /lib and /include
<nacc> Fendarisx: then apt has *nothing* to do with it.
<Fendarisx> didn't find anything in this share folder
<Fendarisx> Yes, but apt might have a similar file structure
<Fendarisx> in different folders
<nacc> Fendarisx: you seem to very confused by what you're doing to your system
<Fendarisx> Yes, you keep telling me that
<Fendarisx> about 20 times xD
<Fendarisx> I am making progress though :)
<bivo> k1l_ literally the 2nd line down from the top?
<k1l_> bivo: yes.
<mirador> k1l_?
<wedgie> why does viewing the plain-text version of a paste on paste.ubuntu.com require logging in?
<Fendarisx> The info folder is really nice. I found the libboost packages. Now I am wondering why there is no libboost-dev in /var/lib/dpgk/info/ but only files like libboost-date-time1,58.0:amd64.list  Is the dev file somewhere else or is dev a placeholder like * ?
<XBT_Dude> wedgie: I think you have to log in for either if not mistaken
<wedgie> XBT_Dude: nope. I can see the "full" page just fine.
<XBT_Dude> log in to use the site.... kind of the norm these days
<XBT_Dude> hum  I seem to remember having log in the last time I started it from a different box
<XBT_Dude> like this one I just installed Xubuntu 16.04 AMDx64
<XBT_Dude> on an old door stop Acer laptop
<XBT_Dude> after updates I was quit impressed, only had to go get the dreaded Broadcom driver fore the wireless to work
<TBotNik> All: Repeating: Does anyone understand and know how to fix my problem at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5671754#post5671754
<davidj> @RNeville — make sure you have uefi set to 'other operating systems' in your BIOS
<davidj> I know that sounds whack, but, I spent at least an hour battling the proprietary drivers because of that
<XBT_Dude> wedgie: looks like some html5 code your browser doesn't load up in text mode
<davidj> (which, it turns out the proprietary drivers are *amaaaaaazing* :p You'll want them)
<wedgie> XBT_Dude: wut?
<andywork> XBT_Dude: what is an old door stop acer laptop?
<XBT_Dude> am I understanding you?  you are viewing the page in simple html?
<nacc> Fendarisx: libboost-dev is a virtual package
<nacc> Fendarisx: err, an empty package for dependencies (not virtual, sorry)
<wedgie> XBT_Dude: on any given paste you can see what they pasted with a bunch of other stuff. It provides a link "download as text" But to do that you mus be logged in. Seems very odd to me.
<wedgie> XBT_Dude: most paste sites provide a plain text version, and this one appears to as well... you just have to be logged in.
<XBT_Dude> wedgie:ah ok I thought maybe you were using your browser in simple mode or something.. never encountered that
<rantic> Hey everyone, I inherited an Ubuntu 10.04 server as a junior sys admin and I'm trying to bring it up to date ... however when I run sudo apt-get update
<rantic> I'm getting a whole ton of 404 not found errors for the repositories
<wedgie> rantic: 10.04 went out of support a couple years ago.
<rantic> wedgie: Is it not possible just to bring this as up to date as 10.04 went?
<rantic> wedgie: it hasn't been updated in a very long time
<k1l_> rantic: where is the sense in bringing it to the same outdated packages?
<rantic> k1l_: Less outdated packages
<k1l_> rantic: no
<rantic> k1l_: Yes..
<k1l_> rantic: less outdated is still a lot outdated
<wedgie> rantic: would still be 4 years out of date. Time to consider replacing that box
<rantic> k1l_: less outdated is less outdated
<rantic> k1l_: I don't have that option
<k1l_> start planing and testing the upgrade or new install workflow
<wedgie> is it possible for him to upgrade it to 12.04?
<rantic> k1l_: The box is used by developers who write very specific code with specific packages for gtk2/python/misc python libraries
<XBT_Dude> like putting a Model-T engine on a horse cart
<rantic> upgrading it isn't an option right now or yet
<k1l_> wedgie: yes it is
<nacc> rantic: it's not even getting security updates, which means it's likely to be vulnerable to various issues
<nacc> !eol | rantic: you might be abel to find the old repos there
<ubottu> rantic: you might be abel to find the old repos there: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> rantic: but really, you must plan an upgrade ASAP
<rantic> nacc: There are so many other priorities that it will realistically be at least 6-12 months out
<rantic> that's why i'm trying to do the best I can by at least getting 10.04 as up to date as I can
<k1l_> the world deosnt need another spam box run by an junior admin
<wedgie> rantic: i feel your pain though... there is a Red Hat 9 box kicking around where I work that I'm not allowed to smash.
<rantic> they aren't virtualized
<rantic> upgrading the wrong packages or going to later versions can literally break my offices workflow and leave people unable to work
<wedgie> rantic: note that you can update to 12.04... for now. It is about to meet the same EOL fate
<rantic> I don't have the luxury of an upgrade right now
<rantic> wedgie: If I upgrade to 12.04 and their code written in python stops working, what would the process to be revert on a physical box?
<rantic> wedgie: I feel like I'd be screwed
<wedgie> rantic: take a disk image first
<nacc> simplest choice seems to be setup a VM, test migrate a disk image to that VM, and then see what breaks in the VM
<k1l_> rantic: setup a 12.04 box and test  the stuff there. better use a 14.04 and test if its running there
<wedgie> rantic: though if you're that worried about it and they really *need* an old box like that, then i'd just leave it alone
<rantic> I don't have anything to setup and test another box lol.
<nacc> rantic: but honestly, for 10.04, we've given you all the advice we really can, it's not supported anymore, the repositories, if they exist are linked above
<rantic> Literally nothing
<rantic> The environment I came from was vsphere
<rantic> this would have been a painless test
<wedgie> rantic: don't have a workstation you can run a VM on?
<nacc> rantic: honestly, based upon what you've said, you have no reason to 'update' your system. Just leave it as vulnerable as-is, as they clearly don't care.
<rantic> wedgie: I have an isolated 'secure PC' that only has 4gb of ram and my laptop which would be pretty damn limited ..
<nacc> rantic: I'm not sure why you feel like you need to update the existing installation?
<k1l_> just updating doesnt help anything.
<rantic> nacc: I setup a vulnerability scanning system called Nessus and this machine has the highest amount of red flags
<rantic> I'm trying to reduce the vector for attack in my environment
<Ben64> impossible to do that and have 10.04 still
<wedgie> rantic: and still will once you bring it up to the latest 10.04 has to offer. It has been 4 years
<k1l_> go to the managment and show them all the big security breaches that lost user/company data in the last year and ask them if the want to see their name there too. then they have to decide what  to do with that 10.04 outdated box.
<nacc> rantic: right, so if they care about that, then they ahve to let you upgrade
<nacc> rantic: regardless of downtime, this is the choice they made
<Ben64> being scared of upgrades because things might break is one of the silliest things
<wedgie> rantic: and note that the clock is ticking on upgrading... 12.04 goes EOL in April afaik
<rantic> i wouldn't be scared if the method to revert was clear
<rantic> I've done plenty of upgrades and migrations in a virtualized environment
<Ben64> 10.04 is vulnerable
<Ben64> theres no reason to ever go back ever
<nacc> rantic: ok, you have stated two things: 1) they don't want to update for fear of breaking things and 2) your server has security issues. Do you see how those conflict?
<nacc> rantic: at this point, it's not a support discussion, it's something your company has to figure out
<rantic> nacc: No I said I don't want to upgrade for 6-12 months
<nacc> rantic: there is *nothing* to update to in 10.04
<Ben64> it's urgent, needs to happen in 6-12 hours
<nacc> rantic: no security fixes have been done for years
<Ben64> seems like you fail to grasp the severity of this
<nacc> rantic: I don't care when you want to update, I'm saying choosing not to update and being worried about security issues are conflicting, period.
<rantic> nacc: I didn't say I wouldn't update. I came here asking to update.
<k1l_> rantic: stop searching for excuses
<rantic> sigh.
<Ben64> then upgrade to 12.04, then 14.04 then 16.04
<Ben64> and you'll be set until 2021
<rantic> I'm not explaining it properly
<rantic> they build software in python 2.x
<Ben64> you are, you are not understanding it properly
<rantic> using misc random libraries
<rantic> GIS software specifically
<rantic> based off of OpenEV
<k1l_> rantic: there is nothing to explain.
<rantic> $20 says your environment is kvm or proxmox or vsphere or something
<rantic> this isnt upgrading a generic linux web server to a new version
<rantic> it's potentially taking down my companies ability to work
<rantic> security isn't a black and white contrast
<rantic> its a physical box setup by someone before me with packages from third party sources in the hundreds
<Ben64> how would the ability to work be affected by someone getting root on the box
<k1l_> rantic: than your company is rubbish and deserves to be publicly shamed for that poor security
<rantic> that i cant guarentee work or exist in 12.x or 14.x or 16.x
<rantic> i cant just randomly upgrade
<wedgie> rantic: then leave it be. Just make sure your management understands (preferably in writing) that it is a risk as is and that at some point they'll have to take the time to update
<Ben64> you have exactly two choices. 1. Don't care about security 2. Upgrade now
<Ben64> pick one and stick with it
<rantic> I'm trying the best I can in the circumstances I have
<wedgie> rantic: that time includes the developers time to update their build process such that it works on modern systems
<rantic> I've already setup segreated vlans for my servers and desktops
<rantic> enabled 802.11x auth
<rantic> we're now firewalld, authentication with our servers is based on keys
<rantic> but i cant just randomly quit my job because I hate it
<rantic> i need to find some sort of middle ground
<Ben64> how is that related to anything
<Ben64> either stop caring about security or upgrade
<rantic> [20:23] <Ben64> you have exactly two choices. 1. Don't care about security 2. Upgrade now
<rantic> So because I can't upgrade the server this exact moment I just let security go to shit? :/
<rantic> that sounds terrible
<bazhang> rantic, are you on 10.o4
<rantic> bazhang: 10.04.4
<Ben64> that is correct, and please watch the language here
<bazhang> 0
<rantic> no it isn't correct
<rantic> that's absolutely terrible advice
<bazhang> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Ben64> April 30th, 2015
<rantic> please reiterate the same thing to the thousands of companies who still have to run zOS systems off COBOL or banks etc
<Ben64> is when you last had a security update on that machine, it's very important, you obviously don't care
<wedgie> rantic: i think the ideal situation here would be to stand up a new server, get the processes moved over, then decomission the old one. That way they can continue getting work done until something is ready to replace it
<bazhang> rantic, what ever you choose to do is your call, please don't ask for the end of life version here, thanks
<rantic> bazhang: I didn't ask for it here?
<al2o3-cr> i just found out that a zapus is a little jumping mouse :)
<rantic> bazhang: You randomly asked if the server ran 10.04.4
<bazhang> rantic, you can try askubuntu.com or some forum
<rantic> bazhang: Do you even know what my question was
<bazhang> rantic, then what is your support need here
<rantic> bazhang: Or did you chime in for no real reason
<bazhang> rantic, I just came online, time to draw this to a close
<wedgie> rantic: some of these guys are taking unreaonably rigid stances on this but getting hostile won't help
<rantic> wedgie: I know what my options are now
<wedgie> rantic: the situation is that updating the server won't be possible or at least tricky, and probably won't help much even if you do. So it is time to start exploring alternatives
<wedgie> simple as that
<rantic> I'm aware now thank you
<bazhang> welcome
<rantic> stinks.
<wedgie> rantic: just gotta let management know what the situation is, clearly, so that they can decide how they want you to proceed
<bazhang> let's move the chatter to the offtopic areas please
<XBT_Dude> WoW I've walkin into a room of cackling hens that sounded like this
<bazhang> XBT_Dude, thats not helpful
<XBT_Dude> geez I'll take my chill pill    CYA
<boxingdinner> what was that?
<Talche> hi guys, anyone knows how to solve problem with webmin not going secure?
<k1l_> Talche: best to ask the webmin guys about that.
<Talche> k1l_: noone active :(
<k1l_> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Talche> hmm... well.. majority of stuff works actually...
<yakiza> hello eveyone i just installed ubuntu 16.10 on my new ssd and since i instaled my graphics card drivers when i boot my pc i just get a purple.ascreen any help
<PipeItToDevNull> yakiza: Try adding "nomodeset" as a kernel argument
<yakiza> hello eveyone i just installed ubuntu 16.10 on my new ssd and since i instaled my graphics card drivers when i boot my pc i just get a purple.ascreen any help
<PipeItToDevNull> yakiza: Try adding "nomodeset" as a kernel argument
<yakiza> pipelttodevnull what do you mean i am rand new in linux just 2 months
<PipeItToDevNull> yakiza: When booting do you get grub or just boot straight to Ubuntu?
<yakiza> i get a menu with 4 options ubuntu advance options dor ubuntybetc
<yakiza> pipelttodevnull
<PipeItToDevNull> yakiza: Instead of hitting `enter` hit `e` and add `nomodeset` to the end then hit `enter` I had to do that to boot manjaro
<Photon> Tmux broke for me, and now when I try to source the config (from tmux show -g) it gives command not found errors.
<Photon> Anyone?
<yakiza> pipelttodev null cant find command
<RNeville> if I enable my onboard graphics, shouldn't this default to the nouveau open source driver
<RNeville> I get blank screen with installed Nvidia proprietary drive, so I connect hdmi monitor to on board graphics, and enable onboard graphics in bios- still getting blackscreen
<yakiza> PipeItToDevNull cant find the commant
<PipeItToDevNull> I am unsure then yakiza
<yakiza> ty
<yakiza> PipeItToDevNull btw i have still my old hd could i search thre for ehat is missing?
<Photon> tmux is so broke
<Photon> Now even the bind command doesn't exist
<RNeville> bash-om, were is are you?
<Ben64> Photon: unlikely to be tmux's fault
<Photon> How should I start to debug then?
<Photon> I reset my bashrc and I'm also getting another error
<Ben64> explain what you're doing and what's happening
<Photon> I installed tmux and gave it a config in ~ called .tmux.conf. I put in a couple customizations, nothing major. It worked fin. Then all of a sudden tmux doesn't work at all.
<Photon> I did this at the same time as messing with python/django, so that could be it I guess. bash: /usr/share/virtualenvwrapper/virtualenvwrapper_lazy.sh: No such file or directory
<Photon> Is another errro
<Photon> Any ideas?
<Photon> My current tmux config is actually the example, but it is still broken.
<Transtibot> question: ive lost access to my usb stick i used to install ubuntu 14 somehow. i just want to clear the files off of it and use it as a normal storage now, any ideas?
<Photon> You lost it?
<Ben64> Photon: but everything works fine in a normal terminal window?
<yakiza> hello everyone i have install linux and i have installed my gpu drivers and since i install the drivers whrn i boot i get purple screen any help
<k1l_> Transtibot: open gparted, delete the partition table /make a new one. create one fat or ntfs partition. or choose "format" on the nautilus right click menu
<Photon> Ben64, sorry, seems so, yes.
<Photon> I tried reinstalling already.
<RNeville> Could someone check out this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/245410/how-to-install-uninstall-a-driver-on-a-frozen-system-using-a-livecd, I want to use a Ubuntu 16.04 live CD to purge an Nvidia proprietary drive from my system - inserting "nomodeset" in grub menu doesn't seem to help
<RNeville> forgot to mention, my primary drive has full disk encryption, so not sure I can use a command like chroot in a Live CD to mount my system files
<RNeville> probably not, is my quess
<RNeville> guess/quess**
<RNeville> so many things I don't understand about Ubuntu/Linux
<bazhang> RNeville, have you read the wiki and the free pdf manual yet
<RNeville> i.e., if you activate you onboard graphics - why would Nvidia proprietary driver interfere with graphics
<glache> Back.
<RNeville> no bazhang, I haven't - every article about Linux is either for an absolut Newbie, or a Linux Zen Master - seems to be no intermediate material
<secureOS> RNeville: Why u what activete you graphics onboard?
<RNeville> absolute/absolut**
<secureOS> *what u whant activete
<bazhang> RNeville, would you like a link to such?
<RNeville> I don't want onboard graphics, but the reset proprietary Nvidia driver has hosed my video cards graphics under Ubuntu 16.04
<RNeville> yes, bazhang
<RNeville> resent/reset**
<secureOS> heh this or broken repository
<bazhang> RNeville, where did you install the drivers from, from the ubuntu repos or nvidia's site
<bazhang> !manual | RNeville
<ubottu> RNeville: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | RNeville and this
<ubottu> RNeville and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<RNeville> I think , Ubuntu repos since I used "Aditiona Drivers" under Ubuntu 16.04
<RNeville> Since, I'm running full disk encryption I'm thinking the easy way to get back to Nouveau driver is a complete reinstall
<sirv> i installed the drivers from the SYSTEM - Software updates - addicional drivers menu
<RNeville> However, I must admit I don't understand why is my hdmi cable from my monitor is plug into my onbaord graphics, and I've enable onboard graphics in bios - why I'm I not , by default, running Nouveau driver for onboard graphics - and therefore able to use my computer?
<sirv> but also i have better experience with proprietary Nvidia driver - DOTA2 is working perfect with them, nouveau did not wotrk
<RNeville> Yes, sirv, I believe that's the way I installed my Nvidia driver, as-well
<RNeville> Just didn't know proper terminology to write
<RNeville> when/why is***
<RNeville> I would think Nvidia proprietary drive wouldn't interfere with activate onboard graphics
<RNeville> woundn't/would***
<raj__> gud     mrng
<tobias_little> #ubuntu-discuss
<c_thun> is there a way to combine two conditions for pandas.drop? for item in list: pandasdf = pandasdf.drop(pandasdf[(pandasdf.col1 > 0.5) & (pandasdf.col2 == item)])
<tobias_little> ubuntu is cool
<yakiza> hello guys after installing ubuntu and my gpu drivers my pc wont boot its just getting stuck in a purple screen
<c_thun> sorry, accidently posted to wrong channel
<tobias_little> <yakiza> its so bad
<RNeville> I know the feeling yakiza - wish I could help, but have no idea how to repair
<RNeville> I guess I'm going to simply reinstall , and start fresh
<w9qbj>  /morow
<rosesarered> I tried to proxify apt according to this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/175172/how-do-i-configure-proxies-without-gui and creating a '95proxies' file  in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ it didnt work. I deleted the file, rebooted, butI still cannot get apt...
<rosesarered> I dont understand it, I got rid of the file
<tobias_little> yess i agree
<yakiza> i have doe 5 formta and dunno what to do... my graphics card doesnt work
<tobias_little> in ubuntu 16.04 if you use old grap card
<tobias_little> you are dead fish
<RNeville> mine is Nvidia GTX 760
<RNeville> and now is has hosed my computer, Nouveau actually worked, but need proprietary to get Lightworks to work properly - that's all
<causative> is it possible to set a screen unlock password that's different from my account password?  because I think I should have a strong account pw, but don't want to be constantly typing it just to unlock the screen
<twizzleBop> I'm surveying opensourcers opinion of CMSs. I've been using
<k1l_> causative: "i want a bullet proof door but next to it a light door because the other one is to heavy to open" :)
<causative> well k1l_ I'm not concerned about anybody walking by and unlocking the screen
<causative> my concern would be someone remote
<causative> if they have physical access to the computer all bets are off anyway
<twizzleBop> pardon touch typo...I've been using drupal and every cms I use seems convoluted. in an age where we can send a frame buffer over the web.. arent cmss just .. nuts?
<causative> only I don't want to disable screen lock, because of privacy
<k1l_> twizzleBop: that better suits into #ubuntu-offtopic
<twizzleBop> ok
<SemiNus> hi
<SemiNus> is there any setting in the xorg.conf which disables copy & paste by clicking the middle mouse button?
<cusco> hey folks
<cusco> trying new lts here, and ... usb drive is not recognized
<cusco> so dmesg shows usbcore
<cusco> but /dev/sdb is nto there
<Andyuser54> Hello. Does anyone know anything about porting Ubuntu touch to a new device?
<SemiNus> did you look at the syslog?
<SemiNus> sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<SemiNus> ^ cusco
<SemiNus> cusco, while this is open, plug in the device
<Andyuser54> H
<yakiza> i just dont understand how the same drivers would work a moment ago in my old hd and not work in my new ssd
<nohop> hey guys. Does anyone know how to set the hwaddr of a NIC that's part os a bridge in /etc/network/ifterfaces >?
<guyFromWeb> I am getting gnome-software error, could it be that my laptop is really old?
<davidj> @yakiza — that's fascinating, re: drivers working on one & not the other.
<Guy1524> what is the channel for discussing ubuntu 17.04 again?
<davidj> @Guy1524 — there's #ubuntu-discuss which might fit the bill.
<davidj> non-support channel.
<Guy1524> k
<Guy1524> thx
<ubmt> qian
<sirv> qian
<ubmt> sirv hello
<secureOS> what cloud u are recommended?
<happyfr0gg> I need help with fixing apt. It is coming back with GPG No PUBKEY errors for several packages.
<ZeBigDuck> Hi all!
<ZeBigDuck> Strange thing today, I lost some files of my / partition
<sukhoi> russians were behind this
<ZeBigDuck> docker containers and images, vivaldi web browser, some shortcut I put in /usr/local/bin
<happyfr0gg> Via terminal  'apt'  is returning GPG No PUBKey for several packages. How do I fix?
<ZeBigDuck> How can I track what could have been done this ?
<secureOS> netstat?
<ubmt> why i can't list my bluetooth device by lsusb?
<ubmt> yet no result from lspci,how can i find it?
<prasad0896> #pyconpune
<happyfr0gg> How do I fix apt returning GPG No PUBKEY errors?
<happyfr0gg> Y-PPA Manager does not work.
<happyfr0gg> It works but does not fix the issue.
<happyfr0gg> Terminal also returns 'resource limit'.
<OerHeks> that ppa got a package "launchpad-getkeys".. mayb you need that first? https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/y-ppa-manager?field.series_filter=xenial
<gui7> irc.sceneaccess.org:+7000
<ben_john> away
<XBT_Dude> what does all the Ping timeout mean?
<RNeville> Will, just did complete reinstall of Ubuntu 16.04 - have Nouveau back!
<RNeville> My advice, learn to use Clonezilla, and make a clone of primary HD before loading any new graphics drivers - sorry to have to write this!
<XBT_Dude> RNeville: me as well  Xu 16.04
<XBT_Dude> ooops
<XBT_Dude> Yeah well mine went pretty well for an old door stop
<RNeville> Wow, XBT_Dude  - seems like a lot of these problems with graphic driver - had hard from LAS podcast that Ubuntu 16.04 had problems with Nvidia driver, but still tried anyway
<RNeville> had heard/had hard**
<XBT_Dude> Mine actually went flawless, except for Broadcam driver that NOOOOOO  distro has worked on yet without
<XBT_Dude> a trip to wireless.kernel.org
<RNeville> Noah, also said on Linux Action Show (LAS) that his laptop's wireless card wouldn't stay up
<XBT_Dude> didn't even have to load video driver for this one witch is a first
<RNeville> Under 16.04 - that is
<RNeville> Yes, Nouveau seems to work well, however, Lightworks had some problems and recommend Nvidia proprietary drivers
<XBT_Dude> not sure which flavor the last was Lubuntu 15.10 I think
<RNeville> If not for problems in Lightworks (which I'm not sure is Nouveau driver problems) I would be glad to stay with Nouveau driver
<XBT_Dude> but had to do video and wireless
<RNeville> I'm on a desktop machine, and not a laptop - so not using wireless
<RNeville> System Backup under Ubuntu 16.04 seemed to work well - in ways; however, still having to reload many programs
<RNeville> I don't have a lot of experience with backups, so my opinion is kinda worthless on the topic of backup, though
<RNeville> I wish I had separate partition for my home folder - which I think would make reinstalls much easier
<XBT_Dude> I'm on it wired at the moment, out in garage so wireless is a little weak, but works ok, wired is rockin though even without doing the turn off Ivp6 thing I alway shad ot do
<RNeville> but still not sure even with a seperate home partition that I wouldn't have to reload certain programs
<secureOS> RNeville: check for blkid
<secureOS> vgdisplay?
<XBT_Dude> wife's callin be back
<secureOS> i cant find any good work bios:(
<secureOS> that is my problem
<RNeville> is blkid - a backup program, please?
<secureOS> no
<secureOS> list of mapper
<RNeville> sorry, a newbie linux user here, not following "mapper"? Sorry so slow of wit. :(
<RNeville> secureOS, guess I should be using your nick
<secureOS> if u whant
<secureOS> i try fix my computer
<secureOS> 4 months
<RNeville> ok, secureOS - was it video driver problems
<secureOS> i fill my video driver change every week:/
<secureOS> i even buy new laptop
<secureOS> and nothing change..
<secureOS> bios is broken
<RNeville> interesting, secureOS
<secureOS> or company who run it
<RNeville> but secureOS if you used two different computers - how can it be bios (unless same bio vendors)
<RNeville> ?
<secureOS> come on when i indicate with problem i whant olny fix my computer and servers
<secureOS> RNeville: I did not think that it is possible
<allen_> sorry  Bios is broke?
<secureOS> but still it is
<secureOS> :(
<allen_> Does it boot?
<secureOS> boot is does not mean correct work
<allen_> secureOS   Does the computer boot?
<secureOS> yes
<allen_> Does it have a hard drive installed?
<secureOS> but i cant start with secure encrypted system with out of UEFI and GPT
<allen_> The bios may not support that
<secureOS> pfc
<secureOS> *ofc
<allen_> but that dont mean its broke
<RNeville> what is GPT,pls ?
<secureOS> when i try start another system i always have a problem
<secureOS> when i buy new laptop and delete all partition and online storage (wtf, what is this)?!
<secureOS> i cant run any boot
<allen_> your not making sense
<secureOS> only new Fedora run but not realese
<secureOS> *release
<secureOS> allen_: come one for so many years i thought that i know computers
<allen_> ok..your right Bios is broke
<secureOS> and now i feel like i'm just starting
<secureOS> even i can't find main arch linux OS in cloud server
<secureOS> this is terrible
<RNeville> I've owned computers for over 20 years now, and I'm amazed , almost every day, that I've feel like I'v just scratched the surface of an ocean over the  Mariana Trench
<secureOS> welcome to my world:/
<secureOS> anyone recommends program to change online lvm partition when they run?
<iLikePussy> secureOS: forget LVM
<iLikePussy> just eat cunt
<secureOS> ?
<secureOS> eat cunt?
<iLikePussy> yes, pussy
<iLikePussy> vagina
<iLikePussy> are you seriously not familiar with the word "cunt"?
<iLikePussy> !ops | secureOS is five years old and does not know what a cunt is
<iLikePussy> ubottu: hello?
<ubottu> iLikePussy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iLikePussy> !ops | secureOS is acting like a five year old, please ban
<ubottu> secureOS is acting like a five year old, please ban: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
 * davidj grins.
<davidj> Thanks sir/ma'am
<DalekSec> 'Welcome.
<secureOS> I have the impression that the market is not enevailbe any secure system
<davidj> Nothing is inherently secure.
<secureOS> in which on one would have messed with and not listening
<allen_> anybody know of a Zorin help room anywhere
<davidj> If you're after security, technology is the wrong market :)
<DalekSec> allen_: You can try 'alis', /msg alis help list
<allen_> that will run a list of rooms on this server right?
<secureOS> but i really think that technology is really try to fix security.. but no my laptop and server:/
<XuBun2_Dude> what I miss
<secureOS> valentine?
<secureOS> :P
<XuBun2_Dude> I'll ask again, what does all the ping time outs mean
<hamsterpower> I really messed up some CUDA packages. I keep getting "The following packages have unmet dependencies:" and "apt-get -f install" won't fix it. It returns "No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already". What should I do?
<secureOS> hamsterpower: maybe change max report on apt config?
<secureOS> or use mesg or tail -f /var/log/syslog ?
<secureOS> i have same problme but i dont start fix this yet
<secureOS> great after update now i dont have sound
<davidj> The joys of technology :)
<davidj> (It's why I've bought an xps 13. Less !@#%$ery)
<secureOS> pcman have sink is auto_null and have abstract class in properties:/
<secureOS> my new kernel don't have any old module
<lee-kun> eai glr ;-;
<lee-kun> tem br ? kjjkjkkj
<guyFromWeb> hi, what can I do with gnome-software error?
<lee-kun> what is the error ?
<guyFromWeb> that's what it said
<guyFromWeb> there was really no logs
<guyFromWeb> I think
<guyFromWeb> could it be that it's an old laptop??
<lee-kun> No, I think it is your software error.
<guyFromWeb> I bet it's this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2345113
<guyFromWeb> I also had some problems during install, I had to go back then continue to click the continue button again
<lee-kun> Ps: I ' dont speak english , but i can try help you guyFromweb c:
<guyFromWeb> lol ok
<guyFromWeb> should I reinstall?
<guyFromWeb> it's pretty new (the OS)
<hamsterpower> secureOS: thx for the tip I'll try it!
<guyFromWeb> or I'll just do it tomorrow
<lee-kun> I think so, your installation may have been corrupted, causing you to install the incomplete system
<guyFromWeb> I'll try the same ISO again
<guyFromWeb> I got it on my hard drive
<lee-kun> Ok
<guyFromWeb> if it happens again, it might be the ISO
<bum> How to add "wireless display" in Windows
<bigetbi> https://youtu.be/FliGdEGBoIw
<happycod1r> hi
<jamie_1> hey odd question, when cononical changed the naming method for wifi from wlan0 to like wlp2s0 did they also change the method for naming the bluetooth interface?
<jamie_1> right now im working on a program that was designed to run on 12.04 and no longer works and im working on fixing it and getting it working on current (16.10 and 17.04) and i just want to make sure that as im doing it i dont need to go through and correct that
<jamie_1> it makes os calls to the bluetooth interface to gain access and connect to specfic devices
<secureOS> any idea when i whant instlall old good ubuntu 14.04 or 16.04 with old kernel?
<jamie_1> secureOS: for the most part you would have to add the old kernel in
<jamie_1> then on boot select advanced option and boot from the old kernal
<secureOS> heh
<secureOS> not so easy
<jamie_1> i belive somewhere in there you can set to auto use that kernal
<secureOS> i haven't this option
<jamie_1> secureOS: i've done it several times
<secureOS> *i haven't
 * jamie_1 does it mostly when i screwed myself that bad customizing
<bigetbi> Ubuntu
<jamie_1> one sec secureOS let me see if theres some documentation for it
<secureOS> jamie_1: when i see my disk (lsblk) and before i use old kernel i cant start system and mount any hdd
<jamie_1> ouch secureOS how did you manage to make that happen?
<jamie_1> for the most part you might have to live boot and replace the stuff on the hdd from the live booty
<secureOS> long story
<EriC^^> secureOS: which kernel do you want?
<jamie_1> hey secureOS does this help you? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters it should allow you to replace or modify the kernal before boot
<EriC^^> secureOS: install 14.04 then
<jamie_1> well not a kernel but modify the boot parameters to possibly make it boot
<jamie_1> go by EriC^^ first if that doesn't work ill throw in my crazy as hell solutions
<jamie_1> im good at doing crap like that in ways you really shouldnt be able to... :D
<secureOS> EriC^^: I try install 12.04 but steel i have same problem
<secureOS> no secure
<EriC^^> secureOS: you said 14.04 works though?
<secureOS> jamie_1: i tried change flag on boot
<jamie_1> wait secureOS are you trying to use secure efi boot?
<secureOS> but generally nothing happen
<jamie_1> with gdp partitioning
<secureOS> heh no
<jamie_1> okay... thank god... that is a headache of its own...
<secureOS> and i have disable fast boot
<jamie_1> im actually using gdp... so i cant vouch for the fact of... dont do it
<secureOS> but for really secure system i must upload uefi
<EriC^^> secureOS: does 14.04 work?
<jamie_1> its useful yeah... extremely but its a pain the A**
<secureOS> good option when start system is msdos on fat16
<secureOS> for boot
<secureOS> next boot unix
<secureOS> and linux
<secureOS> ex. ubuntu
<jamie_1> what type of system are you using secureOS?
<secureOS> ubuntu
<secureOS> kali
<secureOS> openbsd
<jamie_1> system... not os
<jamie_1> like hardware
<NemosCene21> ubuntu
<secureOS> what u mean? CPU?
<jamie_1> does it support efi booting or any of the new setups?
<jamie_1> more of is it a newer computer with the newer bios setups
<secureOS> Samsung Series 5
<secureOS> i7
<jamie_1> one sec
<jamie_1> okay... so by a long shot you wanna try to give uefi booting a shot?
<happycod1r> hi men
<secureOS> jamie_1: u send me a link
<B105PH3RE> good day ladies/gents
<secureOS> why in gnu grub setup write --fs-uuid
<secureOS> on kernel 2.6.x !!!!!!!
<jamie_1> secureOS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<secureOS> wtf
<jamie_1> for the most part secureOS i try not to modify that much... i will modify the kernal... but the boot loader (not sure what the proper term is, im used to mobile os development) because if you screw that you are screwed rather well...
<secureOS> there is now booting i try install reasonably safe and private system
<jamie_1> try using uefi booting, at that point its more of the bios handling the booting than the rest, its actually writing to the uefi for the boot setup instead of just relying on grub
<secureOS> boot setup?
<secureOS> but u can run linux for uefi on ubuntu 10 or 12.04
<Ben64> ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 are both EOL
<Ben64> what is your goal here secureOS ?
<NemosCene21> Are ubuntu applications backwards compatible?
<secureOS> Ben64: I try use secure Ubuntu
<secureOS> maybe u have link to good iso
<jamie_1> Ben64: help him please, im used to doing rigged fixes that will solve the problem but dont want to make someone jurry rig up in my methods... they are not orthadox and i dont want to mess someone else up by trying to do my crazy stuff
<baizon> secureOS: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<WoLf> NemosCene21: usually yes, some aren't, but that's often because of deprecated functions removed for security. At least that has been my experience this far.
<secureOS> lol
<jamie_1> ... i know how to wipe my bios and start from scratch as a clean computer, i dont know if you can from what he's on
<Ben64> secureOS: yeah, any recent version of ubuntu is already secure. i suggest 16.04 becuase of it's long life
<jamie_1> Ben64: for some odd reason he cant do that... still not sure why... im running on little info
<secureOS> jamie_1: how u wipe bios when u have example cloud server..
<Ben64> jamie_1: nothing i've seen supports that theory
<jamie_1> Ben64: huh? what theory?
<Ben64> that he can't install 16.04
<jamie_1> Ben64: he said earlier that it wont boot
<secureOS> true
<secureOS> but now i using 16.04.1
<NemosCene21> <Wolf>: ok thanks
<secureOS> last week i have 16.04.4
<secureOS> ;)
<Ben64> 16.04.4 doesn't exist yet
<jamie_1> secureOS: i would need to have exact info to do research to see how to completely wipe the device to nothing
<jamie_1> lol i got on her originally to get info for the program im re-releasing for 16.04, 16.10, and 17.04 and totally got side tracked... XD
<secureOS> heh 16.06 i have yesterday
<Ben64> 16.06 doesn't exist and never will
<jamie_1> 16.06? lol
<secureOS> yes o know
<Ben64> you should start making sense
<secureOS> x.04 and x.10
<secureOS> Ben64: but what?
<Ben64> explain what you want to accomplish, you're making no sense currently
<secureOS> jamie_1: what kernel u use?
<jamie_1> secureOS: im not sure what kernal im on
<jamie_1> im actually on gnome
<jamie_1> not vanilla ubuntu
<happycoder> wnat you want men!!????
<secureOS> uname -v
<jamie_1> im gonna throw my question back out there.... lol, before i forget. right now im working on a program that uses the blue tooth, but the last version the original maintainers release for was 12.04. When conanical changed the naming setup for the different intefaces like wlan0 to a setup like wlp2s0 did they also change the naming mechanism for the bluetooth?
<jamie_1> i need to know to know
<jamie_1> so that i know whether i need to fix that as i go along
<Ben64> pretty sure it's just for network devices
<B105PH3RE> i guess that would depend on what bluetooth services your trying to use
<secureOS> Ben64: great would that be nice when nobody access for my system and nobody change my bios, reserve my mem on RAM, using CPU, etc.
<Ben64> secureOS: what?
<jamie_1> Ben64: okay, thanks
<secureOS> jamie_1: no
<WoLf> I'm trying to follow on that conversation but man it's confusing.. "I just the whole thing" level.
<secureOS> jamie_1: try module for kernel btrtl or btintel
<secureOS> Ben64: what your problem? i write u answer
<Ben64> secureOS: you're still not making any sense
<secureOS> Ben64: what version kernel u use?
<B105PH3RE> secureOS: May I ask if your first language english?
<Ben64> secureOS: how is that relevant
<secureOS> B105PH3RE: no
<pfefferz> Hello?
<secureOS> Ben64: I thinking is only i have unversioning pc
<jamie_1> not to piss anyone off but i have stuff i need to work on... need to get this program up and running
<B105PH3RE> ok so get it done
<B105PH3RE> :)
<pfefferz> I'm seeing install for 16.04.2-desktop appear to hang on adobe-flashplugin...
<pfefferz> anyone else seeing this?
<B105PH3RE> pfefferz: its usually downloading hte plugin in the background when it does that so if you internet is slow it may take some time
<NemosCene21> is it safe to download stuff from other repositories?
<B105PH3RE> NemosCene21: only if you trust the source
<jamie_1> B105PH3RE: do you know anything about the program QtSixA?
<B105PH3RE> jamie_1: yes I do been messing with it on linux for a bit why?
<WoLf> NemosCene21: it's the same as downloading something from internet. If it's a reputable source, might be safe.
<secureOS> trust the source, hehehe
<B105PH3RE> Rule #1: Trust No One
<secureOS> WoLf: spootify is spootify or facebook?
<secureOS> ;)
<jamie_1> B105PH3RE: the last version they released was 2 years ago for 12.04 and they declared it dead, right now im in the process of rebuilding/fixing it
<WoLf> 42
<B105PH3RE> jamie_1: Fixing what I don't have any problems with my qtsixa setup
<B105PH3RE> ps3 over bluetooth connection works great
<jamie_1> B105PH3RE: what version are you on?
<B105PH3RE> you have to tweak the config to disbale the accelerometers in the config file
<B105PH3RE> don't have it installed on the system but what every their repo' has
<NemosCene21> is there any possibility that something bad will happen to the system  if I have downloaded some software packages from malicious sources?
<Ben64> NemosCene21: of course
<WoLf> NemosCene21: yes
<B105PH3RE> NemosCene21: Yes
<jamie_1> B105PH3RE: their repo's last release was 2 years ago, and there is no "candidate" for anything after 12.04
<B105PH3RE> jamie_1: I have it on 16.04
<NemosCene21> what can be the worst thing that could happen?
<pfefferz> B105PH3RE: its been about 25 min on a fast connection
<Ben64> NemosCene21: someone could have access to everything on your computer
<B105PH3RE> pfefferz: hmmm. get you get details or maybe it can't update it or something... I usually don't upgrade while installing
<NemosCene21> Oh, that's scary
<WoLf> NemosCene21: depends on what you consider worst. it could wipe your machine, it could steal your details, it could take pictures of you with a webcam, anything =P
<jamie_1> B105PH3RE: really? im on 16.10 and went to build it myself and had to add shit in just to compile... the gcc compiler was and old version for them and i had to add in a module for sleep, start and the regular stuff which was moved to a module after awhile... and the bluetooth wont work at all
<B105PH3RE> NemosCene21: if the program you install is from an UNTRUSTED SOURCE you may be subject to trojan, back doors, and others....
<pfefferz> B105PH3RE: nm...went through...
<pfefferz> B105PH3RE: but there may be something up with the adobe plugin
<NemosCene21> then I thought linux distros are quite susceptible to malwares XD
<B105PH3RE> pfefferz: copy that... can you see the program or no?
<pfefferz> B105PH3RE: which program?
<WoLf> NemosCene21: it's literally the same as downloading a file from internet and executing it willingly.
<B105PH3RE> jamie_1: I had issues with 16.10 so I went back to 16.04
<davidj> What sort of issues @B105PH3RE?
<davidj> Just curious. I'm on 16.10 — wondering if it might make sense to downgrade.
<jamie_1> B105PH3RE: I have way to much stuff on here to wipe and go to 16.10... all of my dev stuff is on here
<B105PH3RE> davidj: I'm a gamer so a bunch of my games needed specific libs to run but the versions were too new for the dependencies to be met correctly for the graphics or game to run properly
<WoLf> NemosCene21: there is less malware than windows platforms, but it does exist. The difference is that by adding a third party repository, you are allowing them unconditional access willingly.
<NemosCene21> I thought in ubuntu it is hard to gain root access. Doesn't those malicious programs need root access?
<B105PH3RE> well the possibility
<davidj> Not to destroy your stuff @NemosCene21 :p
<jamie_1> also the QtSixA issue that are on 16.10 B105PH3RE have a good chance of being on 17.04 so QtSixA will need to be fixed then anyways...
<B105PH3RE> doesn't mean your will be a victim for sure but.... its way easier
<davidj> @B105PH3RE Ah! That makes sense.
<davidj> re: gaming that is.
<davidj> Was just making sure everything else is alright. It's been stable for me, well, aside from like ~25 crash reports a day for compiz/unity.
<WoLf> Also it just takes you doing "sudo apt ..." to have root access.
<B105PH3RE> davidj: other then that 16.10 ran good for me
<EriC^^> NemosCene21: the problem is that those programs are being installed by root access, if you install them in your own home dir then they can still do whatever they want just not to the whole system
<jamie_1> i might move to 17.04 now to work on QtSixA there to see if there are issues there also
<davidj> Bless your heart @jamie_1 :p
<jamie_1> davidj: why do you say that?
<NemosCene21> I see, thanks guys! You're the best :D
<B105PH3RE> jamie_1: one thing I wish they added was the ability to emulate a xbox 360 correctly for linux games to recognize it as a true xbox 360 controller
<davidj> I guess it depends on the context of your usage, as a user I imagine 17x is rather unstable? Just an assumption of course.
<WoLf> NemosCene21: Basically it boils down to a simple rule. If you are following a tutorial from a reputable site, for something like adding functionality to some not supported hardware, you are probably fine.. But a random site telling you to add repositories and running commands, must be taken with a grain of salt.
<jamie_1> B105PH3RE: that is a little more challenging for wireless as xbox does not use standard bluetooth...
<jamie_1> davidj: im am both a dev and a QA engineer so to me... unstable does not mean much
<B105PH3RE> jamie_1: ya I know but its the button config I need to work like a xbox 360
<WoLf> Especially if it's repos for "illegal" software. that's asking to get malware.
<secureOS> if ubuntu not change a conception security is never system for normal users, if any what try to instlal game oraz software and add bad repo, down all system.. XXI age
<secureOS> :/
<NemosCene21> thanks
<davidj> I'd go as far as saying avoid adding 3rd party repos.
<jamie_1> B105PH3RE: well i can see if when im working on it i might add wired connection for xbox 360 controllers
<Antares> http://murzilka.org/home/news/
<B105PH3RE> jamie_1: no what I mean is to use the ps3 controller as a true xbox 360 controller emulation
<jamie_1> B105PH3RE: my thing is with the last release of QtSixA being 2 years ago... its only a matter of time till it stops working, we both know that, so a maintainer is needed. also its a possibility as soon as i get a reg build to fully work... i want to have a fully working before i add stuff
<davidj> like @Antares' link for example, don't click :p
<B105PH3RE> don't click rogue links you don't know about either
<uxfi> Hello all
<B105PH3RE> sup
<jamie_1> B105PH3RE: i just would like to make sure i can keep using my ps3 controller even after the new versions... and honestly even if im just able to get a stable version of current up and running for 16.10 and 17.04 as my pet project that would make me happy because that means that much longer before my version stops working compared to the already 2 year old version
<jamie_1> *After the new
<jamie_1> ubuntu version
<jamie_1> *versions
<jamie_1> wow i can not type tonight
<B105PH3RE> jamie_1: I completely agree I started using xbox 360 controller instead it works better I find with linux
<jamie_1> B105PH3RE: but you cant use wireless
<B105PH3RE> jamie_1: yes I can
<jamie_1> thats my big thing
<jamie_1> not without the dongle...
<Ben64> this doesn't seem like it's on topic here, maybe take it to PM or #ubuntu-offtopic
<B105PH3RE> jamie_1: you need to purchase the usb reciever with a xbox controller and you can add up to 4 controllers on linux with this config... fully tested! :)
<jamie_1> B105PH3RE: exactly my point i can use the ps3 with some work and no money spent...
<pfefferz> B105PH3RE: Here's the blow-by-blow: https://www.zachpfeffer.com/single-post/2017/02/17/Installing-the-64-bit-PC-AMD64-desktop-image-of-Ubuntu-16042-LTS-Xenial-Xerus-in-Oracle-VM-VirtualBox-5114-running-in-Windows-7-Professional-Service-Pack-1-CurrentBuild-7601-on-a-ThinkPad-T460-model-20FNCTO1WW-with-an-IntelR-CoreTM-i7-6600U-CPU
<B105PH3RE> jamie_1: ya if you've got bluetooth built it even nicer... I was able to get a xbox one controller via bluetooth though
<jamie_1> B105PH3RE: i dont know about that one, i dont know how microsoft did their new controller setup
<jamie_1> not gonna claim i do
<pfefferz> B105PH3RE: 8. in Step 4
<jamie_1> also i like the ps3 controller setup and the way it sits in my hands
<Ben64> jamie_1: please take this elsewhere
<B105PH3RE> jamie_1: ya I do love the ps3 the best it works for me the best also since I'm an old school kinda gamer nintendo and older systems
<B105PH3RE> pfefferz: sorry that links not working for me I get a blank ZACH'S BLOG page
<jamie_1> whatever
<pfefferz> B105PH3RE: it may take a sec to load
<B105PH3RE> pfefferz: there nothing else to load according to my browser
<B105PH3RE> pfefferz: so your trying to install ubuntu 16.04
<pfefferz> B105PH3RE: yes, but I'm mainly writing it up
<B105PH3RE> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<B105PH3RE> much better guide
<B105PH3RE> pfefferz: writing it up? you mean making a install guide also?
<pfefferz> B105PH3RE: it is a good guide, the guide I'm writing focuses on using it in VirtualBox on Windows 7
<B105PH3RE> pfefferz: oh my bad sorry man...
<pfefferz> B105PH3RE: no worries
<B105PH3RE> pfefferz: so your installing ubuntu on vm and your doing a guide for?
<pfefferz> B105PH3RE: mainly to help people get started working with Linux in a way they feel comfortable with
<pfefferz> B105PH3RE: so I make everything super specific so that there is 0 ambiguity
<B105PH3RE> pfefferz: I think thats awesome dude good luck and I will spread the news also... always like to see a fellow penguin army member promoting the ranks!
<pfefferz> B105PH3RE: :)
<pfefferz> B105PH3RE: thanks
<pfefferz> B105PH3RE: the blog builds up to through a few other posts
<pfefferz> B105PH3RE: over the next few days, I'm going to do, how to write a kernel patch and submit to kernel.org, but for doc patches
<pfefferz> B105PH3RE: thanks for spreading the word
<pfefferz> :)
<B105PH3RE> pfefferz: NO THANK YOU! your doing all the WORK! GO PENGUIN ARMY!
<pfefferz> B105PH3RE: :)
<B105PH3RE> ShoutCast Stream http://149.255.33.86:9000
<Dreaman> how to conf ipv6 in ubuntu
<Wulf> Dreaman: it just works
<Dreaman> just not i us 4
<Wulf> Dreaman: does your ISP offer IPv6? Does your router support it?
<B105PH3RE> Dreaman: if you goto console and do "ifconfig" you should see a inet6 addr: blah:blah:blah
<Dreaman> ok
<Wulf> B105PH3RE: ifconfig is obsolete. And has been for 20 years or so.
<Wulf> Dreaman: ip addr show
<B105PH3RE> Wulf: welll it works doesn't it
<Dreaman> fe80::3dbc:a2f9:df0e:9069/64  is my
<Wulf> B105PH3RE: nope
<B105PH3RE> well i just did it on 16.04
<Wulf> Dreaman: does your ISP offer IPv6? Does your router support it?
<B105PH3RE> well i prefer ifconfig's display structure better then that ip addr show
<Wulf> B105PH3RE: takes time to get used to something else, sure
<B105PH3RE> maybe
<B105PH3RE> if I feel the need or desire
<B105PH3RE> :P
<Dreaman> Wulf call him
<SynfulAck> any way to freely scroll through different tmux sessions besides ctrl+b arrow?
<wade_> hi
<PharaohSD> sup fags
<B105PH3RE> That an intelligent greeting
<PharaohSD> lol
<PharaohSD> sup B105PH3RE
<B105PH3RE> whatup
<PharaohSD> dling dota 2
<PharaohSD> should be fun
<B105PH3RE> its pretty good
<PharaohSD> u still on it?
<B105PH3RE> dota 2
<PharaohSD> yea
<B105PH3RE> ya don't play much still a newb at it... more a warcraft 3 player but its been a few years
<PharaohSD> sweet, seems fun from the vids, and its weekend
<B105PH3RE> gotta be carefull we don't wanna update Ben64 were off topic again... ;)
<PharaohSD> lol yea,  but it's dead anyways >><<>><<
<WoLf> hmm. I'm trying to slow down the polling from ntp, added minpoll and maxpoll in /etc/ntp.conf and restarted the service, but I still see ntp hits every few seconds.
<B105PH3RE> WoLf: its ntp part of samba?
<B105PH3RE> is
<B105PH3RE> sorry
<WoLf> I don't believe so? I do use samba tho.. but ntp should just be default time sync for ubuntu if I'm not wrong.
<ducasse> B105PH3RE: you might be thinking of nbd, ntp syncs network time
<B105PH3RE> sorry neverminds its time protocol
<alkisg> nbd isn't related to samba, maybe he was thinking about smb :D
<ducasse> nmdb? nmbd? something like that.
<alkisg> Ah, yes that is samba too
<WoLf> we have too many shorthand acronyms =P
<B105PH3RE> too many damnn acronyms is right!
<B105PH3RE> try remember other industries acronyms also
<Jalina> !LIST
<ubottu> Jalina: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<WoLf> Uh.. that's weird. I rebooted the machine for another reason, and now I don't see ntp hits anymore. I'm sure the configuration had been reloaded, as it had took the other changes.
<B105PH3RE> i always reboot after a service change anyhow just to make sure on boot it works too
<WoLf> I usually reboot for network changes, as most of the time I end up forgetting to ifdown interfaces in the right order and make a mess. lol
<soman> Is [X]Ubuntu 16.04.2 available for download? xubuntu.org offers 16.04.1. Ubuntu shedule plan shows 09 February as a date of 16.04.2 release
<Ben64> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04.2/release/
<B105PH3RE> http://mirror.us.leaseweb.net/ubuntu-cdimage/xubuntu/releases/16.04.2/release/
<B105PH3RE> oops
<soman> Thanks, guys
<soman> Point releases usually goes to 5 or it depends?
<Ben64> LTS go to .5 yeah
<soman> Ben64: Ok, thanks again
<YetAnotherStupid> hey! do you offer support for Ubuntu flavors here (Xubuntu, Kubuntu, etc.)?
<Ben64> official flavors yes
<YetAnotherStupid> which are the official ones?
<Ben64> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<YetAnotherStupid> ok
<YetAnotherStupid> I'm on Xubuntu and I'm trying to configure it so it autoruns shell scripts (autorun.sh) when I insert USBs
<YetAnotherStupid> i know it's a stupid question, but in Ubuntu you just go to Details in configuraton and set "Software" to "Run Software" or "Ask"
<YetAnotherStupid> however in Xfce I can't find any configuration option to set that, and it'll just ignore any autorun script on any device
<YetAnotherStupid> i have a USB with a autorun.inf and a autorun.sh file and I've tested it on several distros and it works. usually, the OS will prompt me asking if I want to run the script or not
<YetAnotherStupid> in Xubuntu it will ignore the USB. could someone please tell me how to change the behavior to ask every time or run the software always, instead of ignoring autorun scripts?
<YetAnotherStupid> thank you
<alkisg> YetAnotherStupid: if noone answers here, you can also try in the dedicated channel, #xubuntu
<YetAnotherStupid> thank you very much
<ducasse> YetAnotherStupid: i think there is a setting under 'multimedia and removable devices' or something similar
<YetAnotherStupid> everything is checked but it won't work
<YetAnotherStupid> if i joined IRC is because I've spent some hours on Google, so I'm really stupid or something is broken
<B105PH3RE> YetAnotherStupid: as far as I know you can't do a autorun.sh file or any sorts on the usb drive when inserted
<YetAnotherStupid> yes, i've tested it on several distros and it works...
<YetAnotherStupid> i mean i use this script almost every day and it works
<YetAnotherStupid> you just create an autorun.inf file and an autorun.sh file. Ubuntu will ask me when the device is mounted, and some distros even run it automatically without asking
<linux_> hvfkjf
<linux_> lyyflhv
<ducasse> what a horrible idea
<YetAnotherStupid> Xubuntu wil keep ignoring it even if I change the configuration, or change the mount options
<YetAnotherStupid> the only way to make it work is opening a terminal and running the script manually
<YetAnotherStupid> on Xubuntu only
<YetAnotherStupid> and I need to run it *automatically*
<B105PH3RE> very bad idea
<YetAnotherStupid> well i could make a local script that tries to launch the script every time it detects this specific USB, but I find this solution to be awful and unnecesary in a "supposedly friendly" OS like Xubuntu
<B105PH3RE> what file manager are you using
<YetAnotherStupid> i mean on Ubuntu I can change it in the settings so it asks every time, it's easy, makes sense...
<B105PH3RE> what program was it
<YetAnotherStupid> the default one, Thunar
<B105PH3RE> did you try custom actions
<YetAnotherStupid> what?
<B105PH3RE> no that won't do what you want nvm
<YetAnotherStupid> i'm not a genius with computers but i think something like this should be easy
<ducasse> YetAnotherStupid: you really need to ask in #xubuntu, but i suspect you might be quite alone in wanting this
<YetAnotherStupid> correct me if I'm wrong. you're telling me that something that takes 5 seconds in Ubuntu (going into the settings) is impossible to do on this distro?
<YetAnotherStupid> i asked in #Xubuntu and nobody replied...
<ducasse> no idea, i've never heard of anyone wanting it
<ducasse> because it's a horrible idea
<MonkeyDust> YetAnotherStupid  i guess xubuntu isnt meant to be modified much, 'launch and play', so to say
<YetAnotherStupid> running scripts from removable devices automatically? really? it's not like it's a weird thing, it's like making a autorun.exe program for Windows, there's a lot of commercial software that does this
<wudo_honour> why  1.1.1.1 can not ping the 2.2.2.2  between two host
<B105PH3RE> and you tried preffered applications
<wudo_honour> why  1.1.1.1 can not ping the 2.2.2.2  between two host  in the straight
<B105PH3RE> no nvm
<YetAnotherStupid> i have to use several public computers every day and this scripts sets my work environment in seconds, i just have to plug it and... magic! i can continue my work
<YetAnotherStupid> and computers with Xubuntu ignoring the script makes me angry
<YetAnotherStupid> i can change the configuration on that "public" computers but I have to carry my work with me on a USB drive as there isn't a centralized network to sync my work between them (yet)
<YetAnotherStupid> so if you come with a better solution insted of saying that this is a "bad idea", please, tell me
<YetAnotherStupid> instead*
<MonkeyDust> YetAnotherStupid  later today, #ubuntu will be more crowded, more chance someone has an answer or solution
<popey> YetAnotherStupid: it's entirely possible that this doesn't work on xubuntu, and that may be a feature that is as-yet unimplemented, or just a bug
<YetAnotherStupid> yes but please i want the people telling me that this is a bad idea to explain
<YetAnotherStupid> running scripts from a removable drive is a feature, and it's not a security risk if a) i trust the script and b) i have physical control over the computer
<B105PH3RE> YetAnotherStupid: maybe partial solution you can right clikc the ghosted icon of the usb drive and click on apllications run program and pick autorun.sh
<YetAnotherStupid> B105PH3RE: i can't, as Xubuntu won't even recognize that there's a script there, so it won't show any option for that
<B105PH3RE> even when you try to open it with a program
<ducasse> then you can set up a custom action, i guess
<B105PH3RE> its a bash script so launch it with bash
<YetAnotherStupid> it's a ext4 partition and i've chmod the file, and nothing
<YetAnotherStupid> fucking impossible, it's like something in the OS is actively trying to block the script, like a security feature or something
<B105PH3RE> did you try opening the drive and open with the autorun.sh right with bash
<YetAnotherStupid> and i don't have any kind of antivirus or such, so i don't know...
<YetAnotherStupid> B105PH3RE: that is the only thing that will work
<B105PH3RE> you made default action for the file type
<whizz_> why does an "apt update && apt full-upgrade" (or dist-upgrade, or do-release-upgrade) not update my kernel to 4.8 on 16.04.1 server? I'd expected it to upgrade my kernel (and be equal to 16.04.2)
<popey> !hwe | whizz_
<ubottu> whizz_: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<B105PH3RE> YetAnotherStupid: try this maybe http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/using-removable-media
<popey> whizz_: see the section on that page for 16.04
<YetAnotherStupid> according to that webpage, it should ask me
<YetAnotherStupid> "Auto-open files on new drives and media" section
<YetAnotherStupid> but it isn't doing that
<whizz_> popey: I see, thanks, but it does not mention 16.04 server?
<whizz_> would the command for 14.04 work?
<whizz_> i.e. sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial
<popey> YetAnotherStupid: sounds like a bug
<popey> whizz_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack#hwe-16.04
<B105PH3RE> YetAnotherStupid: https://specifications.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-0.5.html
<popey> whizz_: linux-generic-hwe-16.04 is the package
<whizz_> popey: ah yes, google pointed me there as well, thanks
<popey> np
<popey> its linked from the first page i mentioned too
<MonkeyDust> YetAnotherStupid  think positive: if it's indeed a bug, it may be named after you
<B105PH3RE> YetAnotherStupid: whats the file called? autorun.sh try .autorun you might be able to do it with .desktop maybe not sure
<anddam> when listing block devices with lsblk is there a way to show the partitions' label, if any?
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> I'd like to make avrcp profile working on my bluetooth headset, I mean: media buttons located on the headset
<cristian_c> I've looked at bluetoothctl info output and avrcp is listed as available for the device
<ducasse> anddam: read the man page, -f option
<cristian_c> What methods could I try in order to find the issue?
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<tobleron> hi Guys
<tobleron> How are you doing?
<tobleron> I have a question related to Filesystems.
<tobleron> Anyone here?
<B105PH3RE> yes
<B105PH3RE> were are all waiting in anticipation
<tobleron> I would like to have an updated overview about the latest and greatest in Filesystem type commparison.
<tobleron> I have always loved using BTRFS but a lot of the reviews are outdated
<tobleron> also some linux distributions install BTRFS for root / and XFS for /home I would like to know if that is the best or not.
<Ben64> pretty much just use ext4, use something else if you prefer
<tobleron> What about stability and performance?
<tobleron> What do you use for let's say a  mail server, and what do you use for your desktop?
<B105PH3RE> well a 12 year old server been using ext3 and ext4 for that period
<Ben64> ext4 and ext4
<B105PH3RE> ext4 hands down
<tobleron> So BTRFS is just B$ ?
<tobleron>  :)
<tobleron> what about XFS?
<ducasse> tobleron: i use btrfs for / on my file server, but everything else is zfs
<MonkeyDust> tobleron  btrfs lets you make snapshots of your machin's stare
<lia> hai
<YetAnotherStupid> i lost cpnnection for a moment
<MonkeyDust> me too, i use btrfs
<YetAnotherStupid> so any idea on how to fix this?
<Ben64> YetAnotherStupid: be patient
<ducasse> YetAnotherStupid: and as we've said, you really need to ask the #xubuntu people about why it doesn't work, or search for a bug report
<YetAnotherStupid> ducasse: nobody on #xubuntu replied
<tobleron> So EXT4 for stability and BTRFS if I want to take snapshots? What if I will already use a Xenserver for my work... which can take snapshots on EXT4?
<ducasse> YetAnotherStupid: then be patient
<tobleron> ZFS filesystem is not supported by linux kernel right?
<YetAnotherStupid> in my opinion it's not a bug, and i think the option is disabled somewhere
<B105PH3RE> YetAnotherStupid: did you check those links i sent you
<YetAnotherStupid> yes, and it only references the thunar multimedia settings
<ducasse> tobleron: the ubuntu kernel in 16.04+ supports zfs
<YetAnotherStupid> where autorun scripts are enabled
<anddam> ducasse: jeez, it occurred to me I could RTFM after asking
<B105PH3RE> so you went to removeable media
<tobleron> Let's start Flame war. ZFS > BTRFS? :P
<anddam> sorry for the noise
<YetAnotherStupid> could it be possible that the option is disabled somewhere else?
<ducasse> anddam: np
<YetAnotherStupid> if you're on xfce launch 'thunar-volman-settings'
<MonkeyDust> tobleron  polls and opinions are more for #ubuntu-offtopic
<YetAnotherStupid> ALL options under the "removeable media" are checked
<YetAnotherStupid> section*
<B105PH3RE> right you did that and you changed the file name to .autorun on the root drive
<B105PH3RE> as per page https://specifications.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-0.5.html
<YetAnotherStupid> in that page says that the file name can be ".autorun", "autorun" or "autorun.sh"
<YetAnotherStupid> any of that names will work
<YetAnotherStupid> no one*
<B105PH3RE> right
<YetAnotherStupid> sorry i'm not good with English
<YetAnotherStupid> i tried all that names and it didn't work
<B105PH3RE> try creating .desktop file for autorun and see if that works
<B105PH3RE> as per the same page higher up
<YetAnotherStupid> i already have a "autorun.inf" with a line that says "open=autorun.sh"
<YetAnotherStupid> but i'll try that
<B105PH3RE> this .desktop file as to structured for xfce
<MonkeyDust> YetAnotherStupid  post your issue on a forum, this or similar https://askubuntu.com/
<B105PH3RE> very sepcific params
<B105PH3RE> hidden and execute bits are very specific too so check the description as per the same page
<B105PH3RE> i believe it would work but thats all i know about it
<YetAnotherStupid> i'm not sure about what i should write inside the .desktop file
<YetAnotherStupid> this specification contians a lot of information, and I'm struggling to understand some things...
<B105PH3RE> file structure must be as per page https://specifications.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html
<B105PH3RE> contents i mean
<danzizi> hi
<B105PH3RE> basically make a desktop file to execute the autorun.sh and if the bits are right it will autorun.sh for you i believe
<B105PH3RE> Hello
<YetAnotherStupid> so name=autorun and exec=autorun.sh with the enconding?
<danzizi> why i can't join ubuntu-offtopic???
<Ben64> danzizi: you need to be registered
<ducasse> !register | danzizi
<ubottu> danzizi: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<danzizi> oh ,thanks
<YetAnotherStupid> B105PH3RE: what type should i choose?
<B105PH3RE> application
<B105PH3RE> run in terminal yes
<YetAnotherStupid> i guess strings here don't require quotes, like in the example
<WoLf> Random question.. using NetworkManager, or manual /etc/network/interfaces? and for people who removed NM, why?
<Ben64> WoLf: this isn't the place for polls
<B105PH3RE> or do you mean which is better
<YetAnotherStupid> not working
<YetAnotherStupid> :(
<B105PH3RE> what you put for exec
<WoLf> that's what I'm trying to get at, B105PH3RE. Have an idea which way to go.
<YetAnotherStupid> wait i'll upload it
<ducasse> WoLf: use whichever you are comfortable with
<YetAnotherStupid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24019065/
<B105PH3RE> depends on your needs and desires of your network config manual personally I prefer because it just listens... automation is more difficult but network manager is nice for gui setup and notifications so....
<B105PH3RE> you need a location
<B105PH3RE> working director
<YetAnotherStupid> ummm how?
<B105PH3RE> and I think you need to use bash
<Fendaris> I want to source .bashrc. My terminal is in /home$ but if I type source .bashrc it says command not found. What am I doing wrong?
<YetAnotherStupid> do you mean the Path option?
<B105PH3RE> what do you mean source show the contents of the file you mean then you need to use more
<ducasse> Fendaris: try 'source ~/.bashrc'
<Fendaris> I added /usr/local/lib and /usr/local/include to my $PATH. But the manual says I now need to "You will need to source your .bashrc or logout/login (or restart the terminal) for the changes to take effect."
<WoLf> More or less I wanted to know if it was worth to spend time learning NM, if it has any actual benefits over the manual editing.
<Fendaris> "To source your .bashrc, simply type when in your home directory" "source .bashrc"
<Fendaris> and that doesn't work. why?
<ducasse> Fendaris: look at the difference in what i wrote
<Fendaris> ah thanks didnt see the line yet :)
<B105PH3RE> YetAnotherStupid: for exec put
<alkisg> Fendaris: /home is not your home directory, but /home/username is
<B105PH3RE> sorry put "Exec=/bin/bash $HOME/medianame"
<Fendaris> ah alkisg, that explains it =)
<YetAnotherStupid> where medianame is the name of the device, right?
<B105PH3RE> ya
<B105PH3RE> the mountname thats shows usually
<YetAnotherStupid> still not working
<B105PH3RE> the file name is test.desktop
<Fendaris> Do files in linux not have an ending like in windows? .bashrc etc. don't have anything like .txt
<YetAnotherStupid> *sigh*
<B105PH3RE> not usually unless they are specific program files
<Fendaris> and how do you know what kind of file it is?
<B105PH3RE> you just do or do don't
<Fendaris> or how does a program know what kind of file it is?
<ducasse> Fendaris: they can have them, but it's not mandatory. use 'file' to determine file type
<Fendaris> I mean... I am just unknowing, but that seems less useful than in windows?
<cfhowlett> Fendaris, easy.  open a terminal in directory and run file filename
<WoLf> you poke it and watch how it reacts. =P as in.. try to open in a file editor is usually the best bet.
<Fendaris> ah, cool.
<cfhowlett> and you will find you linux life easier if you can stop yourself from using the phrase "like windows'.
<Fendaris> ".bashrc: ASCII text"
<B105PH3RE> its the filename thats important not its type... the relevent programs know who to use
<YetAnotherStupid> B105PH3RE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24019095/
<YetAnotherStupid> currently not working
<YetAnotherStupid> however i see a problem here
<Fendaris> @cfhowlett: I am just always confused why linux is so complicated for new users. Probably historical reasons. It took hours to explain android to my grandmother. Linux is several levels above that.
<B105PH3RE> YetAnotherStupid: ok put the absolute directory path for the autorun.sh including autorun.sh so /media/user/medname/autorun.sh
<cfhowlett> Fendaris, pretty sure you weren't born knowing windows, thus you can learn linux the same way you learned windows
<Ben64> Fendaris: because people are used to other things, linux isn't any more complicated than windows
<YetAnotherStupid> $HOME is "/home/$USER/" and Ubuntu and its flavors mount USBs in "/media/$USER/"
<Fendaris> my example is changing the mouse speed.
<YetAnotherStupid> yes that's what i was trying to say
<Ben64> Fendaris: menu -> settings -> mouse -> pointer speed
<Fendaris> why there is no slider for mouse speed in "mouse & touchpad" is beyond me.
<B105PH3RE> also put the in a Path=/media/user/medianame/
<Fendaris> @Ben64: I don't seem to have "pointer speed". Why not?
<Ben64> Fendaris: whats this? http://imgur.com/a/Mbiq9
<YetAnotherStupid> still not working
<Fendaris> @Ben64 That slider does not exist in my ubuntu
<B105PH3RE> hmm
<B105PH3RE> well then were messed
<Ben64> Fendaris: what do you have
<YetAnotherStupid> when i mount the USB no prompt will appear, and no autorun script options will appear
<Fendaris> General: Primary button left/right, and Double-click Slow/Fast
<B105PH3RE> YetAnotherStupid: maybe further reading https://specifications.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html#recognized-keys
<MonkeyDust> Fendaris  type   file ~/.bashrc
<YetAnotherStupid> yes i was reading that too
<Fendaris> I have to say ubuntu is totally fascinating, while confusing =)
<B105PH3RE> there a startupnotify option
<B105PH3RE> TryExec also maybe
<YetAnotherStupid> yes i'm changing my distro
<YetAnotherStupid> fuck Xubuntu
<Ben64> YetAnotherStupid: watch the language here
<YetAnotherStupid> thank you so much for the help B105PH3RE
<Fendaris> Ben64: When I used xinput to find my mouse, I also didn't find an acceleration option, so I wasn't able to follow the xinput -set-prop way. I managed to change my mouse speed with xset mouse
<Fendaris> Ben64: Maybe my mouse is just "too new" for ubuntu, like my GPU etc.
<Ben64> Fendaris: what ubuntu do you have, what gpu do you have, what mouse do you have
<B105PH3RE> well i don't know if it works but i'm trying
<B105PH3RE> thanx
<B105PH3RE> because its says here if the tryexec https://specifications.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-0.5.html#mounting
<Fendaris> 16.04. And a GTX1080. When I installed ubuntu the first time a few months ago (didn't get around to using it much yet), it of course gave a black screen during installation and caused all kinds of problems. People told me to "wait 6 months", but I figured out how to get it working after a day or so. The mouse is a roccat tyon black with an integrated sidestick
<Ben64> Fendaris: you just need nvidia 367.27+ for that gpu, which comes with 16.04
<Fendaris> Virtual core keyboard -> Roccat Roccat Tyon Black slave keyboard (3). and Virtual Core pointer --> Roccat Roccat Tyon Black slave pointer (2)
<Ben64> ah, i guess because it doesn't come up as a mouse
<Fendaris> when I got the GPU the main packages did not include the right drivers, so people here said the GPU isn't supported by #ubuntu and I was to wait 6 months.
<Fendaris> because #ubuntu only supports standard packages or something like that
<Fendaris> but it works now ^
<Ben64> that's true but the driver is in there, and there's always the ubuntu graphics driver ppa
<Fendaris> I had to install tensorflow, as a complete linux newbie, and ultimately needed drivers from none standard packages and compile from code. That was a fun experience. :-)
<Fendaris> I will google for the mouse and ubuntu now
<ducasse> Fendaris: i think there exists additional linux drivers for roccat mice, i remember reading about them.
<B105PH3RE> Fendaris: did you try using the additional drivers see if options appear
<Fendaris> you mean this https://launchpad.net/~berfenger/+archive/ubuntu/roccat
<Fendaris> ah, no. that doesnt have the tyon.
<Fendaris> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:berfenger/roccat --> sudo  apt-get update --> sudo apt-get install roccat tools
<Fendaris> But when I open the roocat tool it says "Could not open file /dev/hidraw3 for device key hidraw0:Permission denied
<Fendaris> Could not save unsaved data. Could not create directory: Permission denied. Maybe I need to run this as root?
<Fendaris> *head on table* how do I even do that. :D The search window says "Roccat mouse configuration", but there is no right click run as root. And sudo Roccat mouse configuration says sudo: Roccat: command not found
<Ben64> did you read the ppa page
<Fendaris> find ./ -name "Roccat" -ls or find ~/ -name "Roccat" -ls
<Fendaris>  is also wrong
<Ben64> https://launchpad.net/~berfenger/+archive/ubuntu/roccat
<Fendaris> Ben64: I feel like I need to be able to figure out how to find something that is shown in the search window and run it as root - independent from the mouse
<Ben64> stop, read page first
<Fendaris> i seem to have done everything on the page
<Ben64> including adding your user to the group specified?
<Fendaris> ah thx
<Fendaris> I added the user now, the error persist
<Ben64> what error
<Fendaris> my user name is taryn@taryn and I did sudo adduser taryn roccat
<ducasse> Fendaris: log out/in
<Fendaris> "Could not read actual profile  could not open file /dev/hidraw3 for device key hidraw0: Permission denied
<Fendaris> ducasse: ok
<Fendaris> logout -> login did not change anything
<Ben64> what is the output of "groups"
<Fendaris> do i get that with echo $GROUPS?
<Ben64> "groups"
<Fendaris> why is that small and PATH big?
<Ben64> because it's a command
<Fendaris> "echo $groups" gives no result
<Ben64> omg just type groups
<Fendaris> ah just groups
<Ben64> like i said
<Fendaris> taryn adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare roccat
<Fendaris> ah
<Ben64> and what are you doing to get that error
<dconroy> friday night linux support
<Fendaris> groups roccat --> groups: 'roccat': no such user
<Fendaris> I am pressing the "Search your computer" button of ubuntu. Then I click on "Roccat mouse configuration"
<Fendaris> and I wonder if it needs to be started as root
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> try running roccattyonconfig
<med911> Hi everybody. I have a question. I've heard that support for 32bit ubuntu is deprecated. Is this true?
<Ben64> med911: no
<med911> alright thanks.
<cfhowlett> med911, not quite yet but soon.  plan ahead
<dconroy> i scrolled up an hour and still not sure what we are debugging for Fendaris
<cfhowlett> dcmorton, mouse driver
<Fendaris> dconroy: Ubuntu does not give me a gui to change my mouse speed. I said that's so complicated. Ben64 showed me that's due to my fancy mouse. So I am trying to install drivers for the roccat tyon black
<Fendaris> currently I am wondering how Ben64 knew that a file named roccattyonconfig exists, because the search you computer gui didnt offer that
<Fendaris> I ran roccatyonconfig without sudo => same error
<Fendaris> I ran it with sudo now
<Fendaris> then the error doesnt come up
<med911> another question. what are the future for snap packaging in ubuntu. is it something to watch for.
<Fendaris> it gave a lot of hopefully irrelevant warnings (roccattyonconfig:32283): Tyon-WARNING **: Hardware data and rmp for profile 5 differ
<dconroy> at what point it is worth just recommending switching mice
<Fendaris> dconroy: The funny thing is. At some point my gpu, my wifi, and my mouse arent really compatible with ubuntu without hacks xD
<med911> ???
<Fendaris> I dont even want to know what else doesnt work properly that i am not aware of in my current setup
<Fendaris> i tried to fix my wifi for 2 hours yesterday before deciding to buy a new wifi modem
<Fendaris> the driver just crashes every 5 minutes, as i discovered with dmsg (?)
<Fendaris> i also got a camera that doesnt work with the current kernels
<Fendaris> and a cpu that needs the current kernels
<Fendaris> Maybe I just dont run the right computer for a complete linux newbie
<dconroy> we appreciate you giving it a go
<Fendaris> haha, I am trying. I would love for everybody to use linux and just get rid of windows. That would surely also have a massive impact on the available ressources for improvements to useability for beginners...
<Fendaris> I am probably just going to get rid of windows to force myself to get used to linux
<Fendaris> ubuntu is also not compatible with my beamer
<dconroy> ffs
<Fendaris> There is supposed to be some way to install and android simulator and run the android beamer connector through that, but i will try that later
<dconroy> figure out your mouse before you mess with any automotive OS
<dconroy> dont tinker with your car
<dconroy> if your mouse isnt working
<Fendaris> you mean mobile os? ^
<Fendaris> the mouse works fine now
<clissold345> med911, I'm not an expert on this, but the plan may be that all applications are packaged as snaps.
<Fendaris> :-) running the config through sudo fixed the error
<dconroy> elevating privelages may solve problems but not always the right thing to do
<MarkYisri> Anyone here having (X)ubuntu 16.04 randomly suspending about every 20 seconds?
<ikonia> as in going into suspend mode
<ikonia> or just freezing
<Fendaris> let's go with the simple way that works for the moment, as a complete beginner, and I can return to it after I figured out the other 1 million things xD
<med911> clissold345, where can I get a definite answer?
<MarkYisri> @ikonia actual suspend (flashing light and all)
<Fendaris> i broke my ubuntu a couple of times that way, but I just reinstalled, and didnt repeat the specific mistake.
<ikonia> MarkYisri: I'd look in the log to see what's triggering the suspend
<ducasse> med911: there is no definite answer, it will go where the community takes it
<dconroy> mark what are you installed on
<MarkYisri> A Toshiba Satellite A70. Please see http://askubuntu.com/q/884532/595510 for the log and temporary workaround (posted below)
<nilson> moin
<Fendaris> I am delaying what I am actually doing though... let's get back to getting cmake to run with an outdated boost version... maybe it works already
<clissold345> med911, snaps are still in early stages of development, I'm not sure that Canonical know exactly what they're doing yet.
<ikonia> that seems like a terrible idea Fendaris
<ikonia> it seems like you should use the ubuntu package for boost
<p00l3> Is it possible install xfce with ubuntu mini iso? not xubuntu desktop. Di i have this choice in list there or i have do it manually after install?
<dconroy> have you tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/884532/xubuntu-16-04-suspending-randomly
<Fendaris> ikonia: The alternative would be to fork gtsam (a big compplicated software) and update that to boost
<ikonia> p00l3: yes
<MarkYisri> dconroy: I'm an avid member on that site and that was my question!
<p00l3> ok thanks
<Fendaris> ikonia: It's a bit hillarious btw. Gtsam is compatible up to boost 1.57... of course 16.04 has 1.58 xD
<MarkYisri> ikonia: I didn't know that you could install XFCE from the Ubuntu Mini ISO
<ikonia> Fendaris: have you actually tried it against 1.58
<dconroy> lol mark - my bad , I saw that and thought wow looks like the exact same problem
<ikonia> MarkYisri: you can install anything from the mini-iso, it still points at the same repos as the full iso
<Fendaris> ikonia: Yes. boost changed some important pointer things that are incompatible and throw errors during make install
<ikonia> Fendaris: no, thats not true
<ikonia> Fendaris: make install actually doesn't "build" anything,
<ikonia> Fendaris: so make install should through no compile errors
<Fendaris> ikonia: I already got rid of 1.58 successfully, and installed boost 1.55 into /usr/lib and /usr/include and updated $PATH to include those two folders
<Ben64> that sounds horrible
<ikonia> $PATH is nothing to do with the libraries
<MarkYisri> dconroy: No problem.
<ikonia> Fendaris: it sounds like you don't really understand what you are doing
<ikonia> I suggest you stop
<MarkYisri> Fendaris: I have to agree with ikonia here
<Fendaris> ikonia: I am 99% certain that cmake .. worked. And then make install went to 70% and threw an error called something like error BOOST:: .... shared pointer not foudn
<MarkYisri> can you show us the error Fendaris?
<ikonia> Fendaris: I'm sorry, I don't trust what you are saying as fact,
<Fendaris> MarkYisri: Unfortunately, I would have to reinstall 1.58 to reproduce that. I pasted the error here last night, and people agreed.
<ikonia> Fendaris: the fact that you are using $PATH to set a library path removes any confidence in what you are doing
<MarkYisri> ikonia: he may be confusing PATH with LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<ikonia> MarkYisri: he may, he may not
<Fendaris> ikonia: Sometimes, I don't get why you always try to stop people here? I can kill my ubuntu completely with no risk. Then I have to reinstall it for a few hours (hours due to incompatibilities and remembering how to work around them)
<Ben64> because if you're going to do something, you should do it the right way
<ikonia> Fendaris: I'm trying to stop you from making a mistake and wasting your time
<Fendaris> ikonia: Experimenting with the different options is giving me some strongly needed exposure
<ikonia> Fendaris: when actually you could probably achieve what you want with guidence
<Fendaris> ikonia: So what's the right way to install boost <1.58? I googled lots of variations.
<Ben64> see that's already wrong
<ikonia> Fendaris: you're not experimenting, from what you've said you are typing random things in, and miss-understanding the output and setting random env variables
<Fendaris> I can't use 1.58
<MarkYisri> Fendaris: why can't you? It's best to use the latest version unless you can't
<ikonia> Fendaris: you're welcome to carry on with that approach, however I don't believe it will get you anywhere
<ikonia> you certainly don't have to follow my advice/suggestion
<ikonia> I shall leave you to it
<Fendaris> cmake was finding boost 1.58 on its own, after I installed it through apt-get. I can't install boost <1.58 with apt-get, because it's not in the ubuntu 16.04 package.
<Fendaris> so I can specify cmake to find it, I believe... but I was curious why cmake can find 1.58 on its own, but not my manually installed 1.55
<Fendaris> So I thought.. hey cmake is saying "update your search variables" .. maybe that means integrate it into a path variable
<ikonia> because you are setting $PATH for example
<Fendaris> so I figured out where the manual installation puts all the paths
<ikonia> which is nothing to do with anything
<MarkYisri> ikonia: let him finish
<ikonia> I thought he had
<Fendaris> how do I make cmake find boost 1.55, or how do I install boost 1.55 that makes cmake find boost 1.55 similar to how apt-get does that with 1.58?
<ikonia> why 1.55
<ikonia> why not 1.57
<ikonia> (according to what you said)
<ikonia> which is supported
<Fendaris> I should probably have used 1.57, but I already finished installing 1.55 yesterday.
<mutsy> Hi there folks. I'm using ubuntu 16.04 LTS but I can get any usb mounted immediately, it shows it in gnome-disks, but when I connect my Nexus 6P, it ain't showing... dmesg shows it is succesfully recognized, I did the input in /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules and have mtpfs etc but nothing works still ...
<mutsy> anyone can help me out?
<Fendaris> 1.57 isnt installable with apt-get either, is it? :(
<ikonia> right
<ikonia> so if you're building 1.55 - why not build 1.57
<Fendaris> no reason. 1.57 would have been better.
<ikonia> so is all too slapdash/random for me
<ikonia> it's not thought through, planned or even understood
<Fendaris> if 1.57 is easier to install, I can delete 1.55 and replace it with 1.57
<Ben64> if you want old libboost, the best way would be to install ubuntu 14.04
<MarkYisri> mutsy: Can you tell me what steps you followed?
<Fendaris> Ben64: 14.04 is TERRIBLY incompatible with my pc
<MarkYisri> Fendaris: why?
<Fendaris> All kinds of different problems
<Fendaris> 15.04 makes my internet EXTREMELY slow for example
<Ben64> 15 != 14
<Fendaris> I went through 14 15 and 16 on my path to install tensorflow
<MarkYisri> Fendaris: The fact that you just switched from 15 to 14 does not inspire confidence. Don't change the subject in the middle of the sentence
<Fendaris> I started with 16... nothing worked. So I went back to 14... then 15.... then ultimately I got everything to run on 16
<Ben64> this whole thing seems to be heading badly
<Ben64> running random things without concern
<ducasse> Fendaris: run 14.04 in a container or vm
<Fendaris> Guys. I asked what's the proper way to install an older boost version. And nobody except Ben has offered any suggestion. Ben said maybe it's easiest to install an older ubuntu.
<Ben64> the proper way is to not install old stuff
<Fendaris> I followed the official ubuntu installation guide on the boost homepage
<ikonia> Fendaris: I'm not %100 sure you do need an older version
<Fendaris> Ben64: How do you even work with open source if you refuse to install old stuff?
<MarkYisri> Fendaris: It's better to fix the new version than install the old version
<ikonia> Fendaris: and if you do need an older version, approaching it how you have being doing won't end well
<Ben64> i install current stuff
<Fendaris> I need a factor graph framework and gtsam is the best one. And that's not availble for 1.58
<Fendaris> I could install it in windows in 5 minutes
<royal_screwup21> I have some images stored in the form of .jpg links inside a text file. What would be the quickest way to view the images via the terminal?
<Ben64> Prerequisites: Boost >= 1.43 (Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev)
<mutsy> MarkYisri: okay so I have mtpfs and all the other dependencies installed, I have my phone set to MTP in the settings when connected, I have USB debugging enabled, it shows the nexus in "lsusb" and I put the following in 51-android.rules: SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", ATTR{idProduct}=="4ee2", MODE="0666" and when I try to do mtpfs -o allow_other /mnt or something, it tells the "endpoint is not
<mutsy> connected"
<chaitanya> irc.freenode.net
<Ben64> note that doesn't say Boost <= 1.57 >= 1.43
<Fendaris> Ben64: At the bottom it specifically mentions that 1.58 doesnt work. So i suspect versions below work
<Fendaris> Ben64: But I can probably try 1.55 in a few minutes and test it :)
<MarkYisri> mutsy: can you tell me what you installed? I'm going to try the same thing on my PC, as I would like to do the same thing as you
<Ben64> it doesn't say that at all on this page
<ikonia> it says it's supported
<Fendaris> https://research.cc.gatech.edu/borg/gtsam?destination=node%2F299  --> Boost 1.58: This came out after GTSAM 3.2.1, and is not supported. The latest development code does support Boost 1.58 on Linux/Mac. Windows support is coming soon.
<ikonia> you have to use the dev version of gtsam
<Fendaris> I cant find the dev version. I was looking for it, too
<Fendaris> probably just blind
<ikonia> which makes more sense as when that is marked as stable....you won't have to change dependencies again
<Ben64> https://bitbucket.org/gtborg/gtsam/pull-requests/264/fix-compile-error-with-boost-158/diff
<mutsy> MarkYisri: uhh, let me check
<Ben64> literally one line changed to get it working properly
<Fendaris> i am blind. lol :D pardon
<ikonia> so you could even patch it and package it
<Fendaris> then i ll go ahead and delete 1.55 boost again, and reinstall 1.58
<Ben64> much easier than going backwards
<mutsy> MarkYisri: You probably need mtpfs only ...
<ikonia> hence "stop what you are doing"
<ikonia> because that was far easier than breaking your packages
<mutsy> MarkYisri: just to mount it ... but even gnome-disks doesn't show it .. it should right?
<MarkYisri> BoomerBile: I'm using Pidgin so that should still work for you
<MarkYisri> mutsy: hang on while I try it
<mutsy> MarkYisri: thanks!
<royal_screwup21> I've got some images stored in the form of links like so: https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzRnxWBnAhV What's the quickest way to view these images?
<Ben64> royal_screwup21: you're missing http:
<MarkYisri> mutsy: after typing your command it just hangs at the prompt. Let me Google it.
<Ben64> royal_screwup21: but uh.... wget -i <file with the full urls>
<mutsy> MarkYisri: uhh... the mount you mean?
<mutsy> MarkYisri: it should go away tho
<MarkYisri> mutsy: open the /etc/fuse.conf file and uncomment the user_allow_other line
<royal_screwup21> Ben64 Cool, thanks! Is that command going to download my files?
<Ben64> royal_screwup21: yes
<mutsy> MarkYisri: yeah, already did that [;
<mutsy> MarkYisri: Does that work for you? Since it ain't fixing anything for me
<MarkYisri> mutsy: no, I'm following some steps. hang on
<MarkYisri> mutsy: have the udev rules been configured?
<mutsy> MarkYisri: well yeah, I got SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", ATTR{idProduct}=="4ee2", MODE="0666"
<mutsy> which is output gained from lsusb
<MarkYisri> mutsy: in what file?
<mutsy> well .. the ID
<mutsy> /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<Fendaris> building. :-) hopefully should work now
<mutsy> MarkYisri: the permissions are correct, according to some guides on stack overflow: "sudo chmod a+r /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules"
<MarkYisri> mutsy: open /lib/udev/rules.d/69-libmtp.rules and duplicate the final line, changing the vendor/product ids for your 6P
<mutsy> MarkYisri: mhm shouldn't I just copy the whole file to /etc/udev/rules.d? It says it at the top :o
<MarkYisri> mutsy: I think it belongs where it is, but hang on
<mutsy> MarkYisri: well ... it's just a copy, and it says it at the top.
<MarkYisri> mutsy: on my system it doesn't exist in /etc/udev/rules.d
<mutsy> MarkYisri: it doesn't exist on default. You have to create it. That's correct.
<MarkYisri> I am rebooting now, I will be back in about 2-5 minutes. mutsy: I'm not leaving you hanging. :D
<mutsy> MarkYisri: cool, same. I'll reboot too
<MarkYisri> Come back with a similar username
<mutsy> yeah ofc, I use sasl
<MarkYisri> mutsy: are you back?
<mutsy> yeah, check pm
<moglie> is it safe to install an older libssl?
<MarkYisri> moglie: Do you need the older libssl?
<rami_> hello guys
<rami_> how may i create a system state on ubuntu like the windows system restore to test something, and if goes bad i restore the os to the saved state
<cfhowlett> rami_, virtualbox
<rami_> ?
<rami_> my ubuntu is installed on physical laptop
<rami_> and i want to test on it
<ikonia> rami_: you don't realy
<moglie> MarkYisri, yes for a program that's only supported on 12.04
<ikonia> you should use the ssl version that ships with your distro
<ikonia> and is patched and maintained by your distro/version
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ikonia> nothing else
<Castor_Troy> i downloaded a software called turtl. it is a tar.bz2 file. i extracted it, went to terminal and ran the ./install.sh command. it installed the software in /opt/turtl. when i go there i could only run using sudo turtl.
<Castor_Troy> i couldn't even run the app from the linux gui search, though i see turtl come up in the list
<Castor_Troy> what could be wrong? why cant i run it normally without sudo ?
<ikonia> look at the permissions on it
<k1l_> /opt is owned by root as standard, so you ran the install script with sudo. chown the software folder to the owner it needs to be.
<Castor_Troy> so i should have installed it using sudo ./install.sh ?
<k1l_> you did that already. else it could not have put its own stuff there
<ikonia> Castor_Troy: no
<Castor_Troy> lol i just deleted the folder. i will try to install again
<ikonia> why?
<dconroy> the Face Off method
<Castor_Troy> hastiness :)
<ikonia> I just told you what to do
<ikonia> just look at the permissions
<ikonia> a re-install will just do the same install again
<dconroy> why do that when you can nuke everything
<Castor_Troy> ok. will do that. extracting the bz2 file now
<ikonia> what is the point of people asking for help to then do their own thing anyway
<Castor_Troy> shall i install usindg sudo ./install.sh
<ikonia> Castor_Troy: do what you want
<ikonia> you'll ignore the info anyway
<ikonia> but re-read what k1l_ just told you
<dconroy> the whole castor troy handle and the  use of sudo align pretty perfectly
<Castor_Troy> how to look for permissions ?
<Castor_Troy> i ran ls -l => -rwxr-xr-x
<Castor_Troy> root and root
<dconroy> castor, try to install it without elevated permissions first
<dconroy> if it doesnt work, refer to the documentation of the package
<Castor_Troy> it asks me to install with sudo, or intall to a local dir
<dconroy> do the latter if possible
<ikonia> re-read what k1l_ told you
<Castor_Troy> Hi! Looks like you're trying to install Turtl without root privs. Try this:  sudo ./install.sh -OR- you can install into a local dir like so:   ./install.sh ~/apps/turtl
<dconroy> ikonia: i respect your patience
<Castor_Troy> ok, should i chown the folder or install it into a seperate folder.
<Castor_Troy> since i already installed, may be chown is easier now ?
<ikonia> dconroy: than you
<dconroy> you dont seem ready to be messing with chown
<dconroy> just create a folder in your home directory you have access to
<dconroy> and install it there
<Castor_Troy> ok
<Castor_Troy> where does software normally go? in linux ?
<Castor_Troy> its program files in windows. is there a suggested path in linux ?
<ikonia> no
<Castor_Troy> i was watching a tutorial earlier and he said some software go to /usr/local
<ikonia> it can
<ikonia> it also may not
<Castor_Troy> ok i will create the folder in /home and will install it there
<Fendaris> Castor_Troy: I believe /home/yourusername/yourfavouritefoldername/ is a good place, abbreviated as ~/yourfavouritefoldername/
<Castor_Troy> sounds good
<dconroy>  as a side note, very little comparisions to windows will help
<Fendaris> I just started fixing my linux knowledge gaps, too. Mostly familiar with windows.
<Fendaris> I am currently installing a local git, after I setup sublime. Ubuntu is fun. :-)
<dconroy> rule of thumb is never restart, and it is always dns
<dconroy> ubuntu is almost too user friendly at this point
<Fendaris> that is definitely not the case if this os is ever supposed to replace windows at any point in the future ^
<dconroy> its not intended to replace windows
<Fendaris> then linux users should stop crying about not getting supported.
<dconroy> we dont
<Fendaris> by that i mean demanding that software gets ported to linux
<Fendaris> they do
<Fendaris> Steam is full of it for example.
<ikonia> steam is comedy
<dconroy> people complaining about steam are gamers before linux users
<gobertgedford> can i upgrade to .2 using apt full-upgrade?
<Castor_Troy> ok i installed it to ~/apps/turtl
<Castor_Troy> there is a turtl.sh file there,
<Fendaris> If you that was truly your opinion at the core, you wouldn't be providing free help to new ubuntu explorers
<Ben64> gobertgedford: you're going to need to be more specific
<ryeth> even if they were gamers before linux users, WINE could be implemented to run their games
<Castor_Troy> how do i run ~/apps/turtl/turtl.sh from gui ?
<dconroy> Fendaris:  i learn more than  i provide
<ikonia> it's a shell script
<ikonia> you don't
<gobertgedford> 16.04.1 to 16.04.2 via full-upgrade
<Ben64> gobertgedford: yeah
<dconroy> kinda bs there was no 14 to 16 upgrade
<gobertgedford> cool
<Ben64> dconroy: 14.04 upgrades to 16.04, not sure what you're talking about
<Castor_Troy> but running that sh from terminal is loading up a gui interface
<dconroy> on a system76?
<Castor_Troy> so something must be there to load via gui, right ?
<Ben64> dconroy: why are you switching gears to hardware
<gobertgedford> well, canonical just released the .2 release of of 16.04
<koleygr> <gobertgedford> use apt update first
<gobertgedford> sure
<gobertgedford> my gf thinks my nick name ain't funny... how bout you guys?
<ikonia> don't care
<pauljw> and yes, dconroy, on a sys76 just like any other system.
<dconroy> i work in a lab with a few talented engineers running 14.04 and they said no proper install for 16
<dconroy> sounded weird to me but i just trusted them
<Ben64> 14.04 can upgrade directly to 16.04, so... either they're wrong or you heard wrong
<dconroy> its really supported?
<dconroy> nah i didnt hear wrong cause i helped them backup everything
<dconroy> ssh keys, bash profiles
<dconroy> they got annual performance reviews this week
<dconroy> those noobs are gonna get scorched
<Fendaris> they probably meant something else
<dconroy> 14.01-3 in the same boat?
<Ben64> there is no 14.01-3
<dconroy> ok
<pauljw> heheh
<dconroy> so if its 14 then its 14.04
<Ben64> there is 14.10
<dconroy> in hindsight, i kind of respect the move
<ryeth> what's funny about gobertgedford?  Because it should say robertredford?
<Fendaris> what is the difference between playonlinux and wine? I am looking at installing kindle.
<Ben64> playonlinux is like a friendly front to wine
<Fendaris> so just makes it easier. oki.
<Fendaris> Ben64: Gtsam compiled and installed well with the dev build etc. :-)
<Fendaris> thx again
<ryeth> Ben64 handy to know!  Thank you for sharing
<unrecovered> hi! can i ask mint questions here or is there a separate channel for that?
<koleygr> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<unrecovered> thanks!
<ace__> ace
<ace__> hii
<ace__> hello
<cfhowlett> ace__, the topic here is ubuntu support.  ask your questions here or jibberjabber in #ubuntu-offtopic
<koleygr> <cfhowlett> He gone
<jancoow> Hi. When I do chown www-data webserver, and my user, janco, is in the www-data group I still doesn't have premissions to write in this directory
<koleygr> !ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<jancoow> ?
<cfhowlett> jancoow, ask the server channel?
<ducasse> jancoow: exactly what did you type when you ran chown?
<koleygr> try in #ubuntu-server
<jancoow> it's just regular permission question
<jancoow> ducasse: sudo chown www-data webserver
<jancoow> where webserver is the directory
<ducasse> jancoow: that sets owner, not group
<ducasse> jancoow: use chgrp instead to just set the group
<Fendaris> Well, of course. Now kindle is running, but the displayed books dont work. half of the text is missing
<k1l_> jancoow: chown user:group
<ducasse> or that
<jancoow> ducasse: Okay I did that but still permissons denied. Doesn't the chgrp or chown change the permissons ?
<k1l_> if you still have www-data:root that user still cant write even if he is in the www-data group
<k1l_> did you relogin after putting that user into the group?
<jancoow> no
<k1l_> new groups are only done on new login
<jancoow> I did relogin now, but still permissions denied when I want to enter the directory. drw-rw-r--  7 www-data www-data 4096 Feb 12 01:39 webserver
<ducasse> jancoow: chmod +x
<jancoow> When I run groups janco I see the ww-data group
<k1l_> its a folder? then it needs +x to be able to be entered
<jancoow> thanks, that works
<jancoow> Could you explain to my why that works?
<jancoow> I was thinking I need the 660 permissions (both read/write for group and owner)
<ducasse> jancoow: you need +x to enter directories
<k1l_> opening a directory is executing the directory
<jancoow> ah, so I need execute :_)
<jancoow> that explains a lot! thanks!
<Fendaris> Playonlinux,Kindle not showing half the text fix: --> View show popular notes, click one of the notes, text appears, go back to the start of the book and read it
<ducasse> !wine | Fendaris
<ubottu> Fendaris: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<puchacz> hi, if I had RAM problem (I discovered md5sum was sometimes computed differently on the same file, so I checked memtest and indeed one RAM had to be ditched) - should I reinstall ubuntu now?
<ioria> jancoow, http://superuser.com/questions/168578/why-a-folder-must-be-executable
<Fendaris> I have wine behind playonlinux @  ducasse
<ducasse> Fendaris: oops, missed the word 'fix' - sorry :)
<cfhowlett> puchacz, ram and md5sum are unrelated issues
<k1l_> puchacz: you should buy new ram or take off that faulty one
<cfhowlett> puchacz, but a reinstall should not be necessary
<Fendaris> I am happy. I got my principles and practice of using c++ book open on ubuntu now. Maybe I can go for some hours without having to install anything now =)
<puchacz> cfhowlett, k1l_: I ditched the faulty RAM, sure. but I wonder if some linux files are not corrupted
<puchacz> I am also surprised I did not get "parity error" style messages
<cfhowlett> puchacz, unlikely but possible.  reinstall won't hurt you so ... up to you
<john__> hi
<john__> recently installed 16.10 and unable to get an external usb hdd drive detected
<john__> can anyone assist?
<john__> fdisk and lsusb do not show the disk and nothing in dmesg when plugged in to free usb port
<k1l_> john__: plug that drive in and run "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here
<BluesKaj> john__, sudo blkid
<k1l_> john__: uh, is that drive working at all? on other pc?
<john__> i have also noticed that when i try lshw with the drive plugged in it freezes...
<k1l_> john__: does it have external power supply?  or does i need usb power? can you use different usb ports?
<BluesKaj> john__, or lsblk
<john__> that is it displays usb in terminal and then nothing...
<john__> unplug it again and the lshw command completes
<john__> any suggestions? thanks
<ioria> john__, unplug, replug  and paste dmesg | tail
<john__> dmesg |tail
<john__> [ 5477.095261] systemd[1]: snapd.refresh.timer: Adding 1h 9min 55.047954s random time.
<john__> [ 5477.194568] systemd[1]: apt-daily.timer: Adding 11h 5min 42.101001s random time.
<john__> [ 5477.194620] systemd[1]: snapd.refresh.timer: Adding 1h 2min 55.484818s random time.
<john__> [ 5529.117171] usb 3-6: new low-speed USB device number 105 using xhci_hcd
<john__> [ 5529.260848] usb 3-6: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510
<bsd> when i create a new user, after switching to the user i created it shows No directory,logging in with HOME=/
<bsd> how to finx this
<BluesKaj> lets hope the drive isn't writing while he unplugs
<ioria> john__,  not here paste.ubuntu.com  or use pastebinit
<k1l_> bsd how did you create it?
<ducasse> bsd: you probably created the user without creating a homedir
<ioria> bsd  useradd or adduser command ?
<bsd> k1l_: ducasse do we need to manually create a home dir?
<john__> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24019912/
<bsd> ioria: useradd command
<k1l_> bsd: the ubuntu/debian command is adduser.
<ioria> bsd  adduser is better :)
<k1l_> bsd: if you use commands that dont create such things: yes you need to do that manually :)
<ioria> john__,  that's a mouse ....
<john__> ioria: that is the tail of dmesg - i have a mouse plugged in. the tail of dmesg doesnt change when i plug/unplug the drive in question
<ioria> john__,  well, no disk then
<ioria> john__,  do you see the leds on the case flashing ?
<ioria> john__,  what is that ? 2.5'', 3.5'' sata, ide  what's in the case ?
<john__> ioria: its an external hdd is an usb enclosure - the disk has its own power and is spins up. worked prior to installation of yaketty
<k1l_> john__: does the hdd work on other pc? did you try different usb ports? des it need external power or does it use usb power?
<john__> ioria: its an external hdd is an usb enclosure - the disk has its own power and is spins up. worked prior to installation of yaketty
<john__> all ports tried
<bsd> guys,why i nt able to login using sudo su -.i have to type su - to come to root
<ioria> john__,  k1l_ ^^
<bsd> guys,why i nt able to login using  su -.i have to type sudo su - to come to root *********
<koleygr> <bsd> su is a debian command not recomented on ubuntu
<ducasse> !root | bsd
<ubottu> bsd: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ioria> john__,  the 'other pc' part ...
<koleygr> you use sudo to run commands as root
<k1l_> bsd: use sudo, not su
<bsd> how can i come to root using su
<SchrodingersScat> bsd: sudo -i
<john__> ioria: not yet - hoping to avoid having to borrow windows machine :(
<k1l_> bsd: you are aware this is ubuntu and not bsd? some things are different :)
<bsd> k1l_: ah ok
<k1l_> bsd: see the bots message which explains how sudo is integrated in ubuntu instead of su
<cfhowlett> bsd, in fact, you SHOULD be using the bsd support channels and NOT ubuntu.  we don't support bsd here.  sorry.
<k1l_> bsd: and if you are not using ubuntu at all, then there is no sense in asking in here since these differences :)
<bsd> k1l_: one more help i need i m trying to ping ubuntu which is under another virtual box
<bsd> but ping is not happening,could you tell me how to fix this
<ioria> john__,  sudo parted -l
<k1l_> bsd: ask the host OS support for that.
<bsd> k1l_: where?
<koleygr> !bsd
<k1l_> bsd: what is the host os?
<bsd> k1l_: ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> probably has to do with your virtualbox network settings
<k1l_> bsd: which ubuntu is it running as host?
<bsd> host os is also inside a virtual box,the os which i want to connect is also in another physical machine's vmware
<bsd> k1l_: 16.10
<k1l_> that sounds like a strange setup
<john__> ioria: tried that too - only the OS disk listed...
<john__> Guess i will just have to try another machine first - disk could have died i guess
<john__> thanks for the assistance
<bsd> k1l_: yeah
<ioria> john__,  let's try it
<john__> ioria: will do later, unable to right now
<ioria> john__,  lsusb should at least show you the case device
<abhaystoic> \##linux
<ioria> john__,  do you see it ?
<costamorica> holq
<fajarlaksono> give me money
<bum> What's miracast
<timehop> can somebody link me to where I can buy laptops with Ubuntu already installed
<timehop> I found it once but can't find it again
<k1l_> system76 for example
<cfhowlett> timehop, dell xps 13
<koleygr> <timehop> it depends on your country... try search for N0 OS or Free DOS or Linux etc preinstalled
<Npco> Has anyone ever found a use for Clamav?
<puchacz> will tar -xf show CRC errors if it is corrupted?
<tomreyn> timehop: https://linuxpreloaded.com/
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<cfhowlett> https://certification.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/models/?category=Laptop
<koleygr> <timehop> It is very easy to install linux... So No OS has to support linux and you can install it
<k1l_> Npco: the main purpose is to scan windows partitions.
<ub_ubuntu> Is cannonical live patch service supported in 16.10 also??
<k1l_> ubuntufan: no. only LTS
<npower> hello
<Lavinho> good morning
<ub_ubuntu> k1l_: Thanks..:-)
<Lavinho> how to solved isssues lenovo ideapad 100s '
<Lavinho> ?
<npower> try describing it more clearly @lavinho
<timehop> ty
<Lavinho> what ?
<tomreyn> Lavinho: please describe the Ubuntu issue you're experiencing - in detail.
<Lavinho> crash computer
<lynonymous> xD
<cfhowlett> Lavinho, please read:  https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<SatoshiRole1> Hey folks! I'm trying to a fresh install of 16.04 on a machine with one SSD, and two identical HDD. I'd like to configure the two HDD to be a software RAID0, and mounted at /home.
<Fendaris> I am trying to make sublime accessible from console. I ran the following command. But I believe my folder is wrong. How can I find the sublime executable folder? ln -s "/Applications/Sublime Text.app/Contents/SharedSupport/bin/subl" /usr/local/bin/sublime
<tomreyn> !pt | Lavinho
<ubottu> Lavinho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Lavinho> freezes on laptop
<tomreyn> SatoshiRole1: good plan, good luck!
<Andyuser54> Can someone pm me please
<nubi_> assalamualaikum
<Fendaris> how do I find this location via terminal? "/Applications/Sublime Text.app/Contents/SharedSupport/bin/subl"
<cfhowlett> Andyuser54, ask your question in this channel
<Andyuser54> Does anyone know anything about porting Ubuntu touch to a new device?
<Andyuser54> I've searched around
<cfhowlett> !touch | Andyuser54
<ubottu> Andyuser54: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<k1l_> Andyuser54: and for porting as in #ubports
<k1l_> *ask
<SatoshiRole1> tomreyn, From the live CD, I installed mdadm, and created the RAID. Everything seems find during the install, but the system won't boot. It drops into single user mode.
<Fendaris> Correct way to do it: sudo ln -s /opt/sublime/sublime_text /usr/local/bin/subl
<Lavinho> Pc blocks with ubuntu to watch videos and downloads at the same time
<cfhowlett> Lavinho, your first language please?
<Lavinho> portuguese
<cfhowlett> !pt | Lavinho
<ubottu> Lavinho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<SatoshiRole1> Hi guys. I'm hoping someone can help me with creating a RAID0, and mounting it as /home.
<mrinal> hi
<tomreyn> SatoshiRole1: i'll be afk for ~ an hour, i'll ping you when i return just to see whether you still look for assistence.
<tomreyn> prepare some more info in the meantime, such as your partition shcemes, drives, etc.
<k1l_> SatoshiRole1: where do you struggle? create that raid and choose it as target on the manual partitioning task on the install?
<SatoshiRole1> tomreyn: Thank you sir. Yes, have an overwhelming, bunch of info I've collected over the last week. I've been getting my ass kicked for over a week, and I've tried it 12 different ways. :)
<KamiRath> are there any light weight browsers specifically for browsing videos? html5 and the like?
<cfhowlett> you could try one of the terminal based ones possibly
<cfhowlett> !browser
<ubottu> Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<SatoshiRole1> k1l_: Thanks, yes this is a fresh install of 16.04, so I'm willing to do it however works. I was using mdadm to create the RAID from the live CD, and then install Ubuntu after. Now, I'm trying to install Ubuntu first, and then create the RAID, and move the /home mount point after.
<k1l_> SatoshiRole1: so create that raid and change the mountpoint in the fstab for the home partition to that raid?
<SatoshiRole1> k1l_: will that work with encrypted home folders?
<k1l_> hmm, i dont know about encrypted home on raid0.
<rigo_> hi. do i need to be aware of anything if i want to use ubuntu on a probook with lid closed only through DP via receiver on a tv? because i only see the picture as if it'd be windowed so it does not fill the whole tv
<SatoshiRole1> k1l_: well, let me try it. We'll see what happens. I have zero risk of data loss.
<SatoshiRole1> rigo_: I think you'll need to change /etc/systemd/logind.conf to not put the laptop to sleep when the lid is down.
<SatoshiRole1> rigo_: Feel free to say so, if my statement doesn't mean anything to you. I don't know your linux experience level.
<Vuurdraak_> hi all, im having a problem using usb sticks without an activity led, because ubuntu does 2 weird things when copying, first it has the progressbar going to 99% very quickly even if it still takes an hour to copy the file, and then in the end the progress window disapears as if the copying is ready, but i can still see data being writen to the stick for some time, is there a way to get the actual copy progress ?
<Npco> what do i use to create a bootable usb?
<rigo_> i know what you're saying it's just not about not going to sleep but about the "windowed" look on the tv
<SatoshiRole1> Vuurdraak_: +1 on this question. This drives me absolutely crazy!
<k1l_> Npco: what OS are you using now?
<Vuurdraak_> no just a normal usb stick that i use in my dvd player
<rigo_> i'll upload a pic right away
<Vuurdraak_> i just went to a store and did not buy an usb stick that was cheap because it has no led
<lynonymous> Npco are u on a linux distro?
<Vuurdraak_> its also very enoying that u basicly have no clue how long the copy prosses will go on
<Npco> I am using 2017-w07-amd64
<SatoshiRole1> Vuurdraak_: even with the blinking led, having no status of how long it will be is unacceptable.
<Vuurdraak_> true
<k1l_> Npco: use rufus when you are on windows to create a ubuntu usb
<Vuurdraak_> i was assuming that it is because the file is being cached in memory or what ever, maybe it can be turned of to write data to memory when copying to an usb stick ?
<SatoshiRole1> Vuurdraak_: right, it's like the progress bar shows the transfer into the buffer, not actually the drive.
<Vuurdraak_> yeh thats what it looks like
<Npco> I found the apparmor file in my pc var/cache/apparmor, what it do?
<naomi_> 2007
<SatoshiRole1> Vuurdraak_: I'm not in a position where I can test any of this, but take a look.
<SatoshiRole1> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/01/disable-disk-caching-prevent-data-loss/
<Vuurdraak_> I'm going to try out killing the write cache for the usb stick, once my video is rendered and needs to be copied over with: sudo hdparm -W 0 /dev/devicename
<Vuurdraak_> SatoshiRole1, yeh it says basicly the same thing
<Vuurdraak_> gona test it now the hobbit3 is done rendering :)
<Vuurdraak_> SatoshiRole1, not sure how i can find the propper device name
<Vuurdraak_> ow wait sudo fdisk -l
<feelsbadman> cool ubuntu has a handbook didnt know :|
<feelsbadman> oh thats a personal blog, my bad
<Vuurdraak_> i guess the flash drive is simply the 4th drive iaw /dev/sdd
<cfhowlett> !fcm | feelsbadman,
<ubottu> feelsbadman,: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<kierqueen> how do I install all the plugins necessary to play different types of audio , and video ?
<feelsbadman> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> kierqueen, sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> happy2help! feelsbadman
<Vuurdraak_> lol it says drive caching is not supported, i go test anyway what i see now while copying the video
<kierqueen> and what is ubuntu restricted addons package for ?
<rigo_> SatoshiRole1: http://i64.tinypic.com/2numyyo.jpg
<kierqueen> What does it do ?
<Vuurdraak_> noop same old same old, progress bar is pretending it has written more data to the usb stick then it could have done
<kierqueen> cfhowlett:
<k1l_> !codecs | kierqueen
<ubottu> kierqueen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MonkeyDust> kierqueen  it installs non-free codecs, mp3 et al
<cfhowlett> kierqueen, it does precisely what you asked for ...
<kierqueen> you mean the addons package ? But you recommende me the extras package
<SatoshiRole1> k1l_: so, I'm about to create the raid now. Any reasons to create partitions, rather than to just make the raid out of the entire drives?
<MonkeyDust> kierqueen  you asked how to play media, you're told how, then you ask 'what does it do'
<kierqueen> why are the codecs not inlcuded by default ? Like windows does play all the videos properly
<cfhowlett> kierqueen, legal reasons  and ubuntu ain't windows
<Vuurdraak_> kierqueen, because its copyrighted stuff owned by compagnies , so not free open source etc
<kierqueen> MonkeyDust: but should I go for restricted or addons ? What's the difference
<kierqueen> They both contain codecs ?
<MonkeyDust> kierqueen  because the codecs are not free and open source (more or less)
<cfhowlett> kierqueen, you are not reading clearly. the package you want is ubuntu-restricted-addons.  ONE package.
<bsd> apt-add-repository what does this contain?
<kierqueen> OK, then what's the extras package for ?
<k1l_> bsd: it adds repos
<kierqueen> ubuntu-restricted-addons
<SatoshiRole1> kierqueen: This package was an option during the install you missed.
<bsd> k1l_: where does it add? in sources.list?
<cfhowlett> kierqueen, my bad.  apologies. ubuntu-restricted-extras
<k1l_> kierqueen: did you read the message and link from the bot?
<rigo_> and it's full screen while the installation
<k1l_> bsd: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder on ubuntu
<bsd> great
<k1l_> bsd: 3rd party repos dont belong into the sources.list
<kierqueen> SatoshiRole1: no it was not, I clicked to include third party packages for mmpeg,etc that option that came during the offline install I carried out
<k1l_> kierqueen: offline install cant add 3rd party packages for media etc.
<bsd> k1l_: so why do we do apt-get-update after that
<bsd> k1l_: since sources.list is in my local machine
<k1l_> bsd: to re-read the whole sources list and sources.list.d folder to included all repos from there and grab the packages lists from the servers
<MonkeyDust> kierqueen  in a terminal type   vrms
<SatoshiRole1> kierqueen: Oh, my bad. I didn't realize you were doing an off-line install. I haven't done one of those in years.
<SatoshiRole1> k1l_: okay, So I created the RAID0 using mdadm.
<chero> test
<Vuurdraak_> chero, test worked you win a free downloadable version of Ubuntu
<SatoshiRole1> k1l_: do you think i should just copy the contents of /home to it?
<Vuurdraak_> normaly the /home dir should not have anything in it that depends on its physical location on the disk, one would asume
<k1l_> SatoshiRole1: i am not familiar with such setups
<Vuurdraak_> i can only imagine that the /boot dir is critical in that sencse, but i never used raid
<SatoshiRole1> k1l_: Vuurdraak_: cool, I'm just going to do it, and see what happens.
<adac> Having some issues on upgrading with sudo do-release-upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade."
<adac> I did a grep on the packages and I get the follwoing:
<adac> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e2141ef0f6680efbff8eb5282ad44642
<cfhowlett> adac, "resolvable" is the key adjective. do a clean install of 16.04.
<adac> Which packages actually is it that conflicts? The list is quite long
<MonkeyDust> adac  for one, i see some ppas in the list, they may work for 14.04, but not for 16.04
<k1l_> adac: PPAs included in that 14.04 install?
<adac>  MonkeyDust k1l_ yes they were
<adac> but I thought they would be disabled in upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> adac  plus, many broken packages sit in the Universe repo
<adac> cfhowlett, hmm I cannot do that right now
<adac> MonkeyDust, yeah I saw that may of them are from the universe repo
<adac> no clue why?
<adac> Do you have an idea?
<k1l_> adac: can you show "grep -i error /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<estan> hi folks. i installed ubuntu-make with sudo apt install ubuntu-make, but umake ide -h isn't showing pycharm, only visual-studio-code and lighttable. must i install ubuntu-make from PPA in order for pycharm to be available?
<estan> (this is on 16.04)
<kierqueen> how do I buttons for the rhythmbox music player, forward, and backward play ,etc /
<kierqueen> the arrow keys don't work
<adac> k1l_, http://termbin.com/ox32
<adac> thats all of the output
<Vuurdraak_> kierqueen, open Rhythmbox by clicking on it in the top bar
<adac> maybe I need to re run it, since in the meanwhile i uninstalled some packages
<k1l_> adac: hmmm, please run "cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<kierqueen> I like to use keys
<kierqueen> same problem I get with the totem player
<adac> k1l_, http://termbin.com/x9zw
<Vuurdraak_> kierqueen, amarok doesnt seem to listen to arrow keys either, but maybe its possible to set them as short cut keys not sure
<kierqueen> I just use the default player which are installed
<kierqueen> yeah totem movie player does move it back , and forth
<kierqueen> but it does so 1:00 min which is too big
<kierqueen> I need 5 seconds shift
<k1l_> adac: DEBUG The package 'postgresql-9.4-postgis-2.1' is marked for removal but it's in the removal blacklist
<k1l_> adac: its your postgresql 3rd party install
<adac> k1l_, kk thanks
<Vuurdraak_> kierqueen, rhythmbox does listen to key combos though, ctrl space is play, & alt+left is previous, alst+right is next song
<k1l_> adac: manually remove that
<adac> k1l_, I think postgres was a ppa
<kierqueen> but I need 5 secons seek for the totem player, doesn't work I guess
<MonkeyDust> kierqueen  audacious is a nice player too
<MonkeyDust> (for music)
<kierqueen> no
<adac> k1l_, Ok I removed it and re- started the upgrade process
<kierqueen> mpv is a single solution both for videos, nad audio
<kierqueen> it's cli based keys
<kierqueen> cool
<Fendaris> i need to force quit an application.. but i cant find xkill, and pressing x brings up no result
<Fendaris> right click quit doesnt either
<MonkeyDust> Fendaris  alt-f4
<Fendaris> doesnt do anything
<adac> k1l_, need to restart. Somethinng is blocking the upgrade process. brb
<Vuurdraak_> force it to quit in the system monitor ?
<MonkeyDust> Fendaris  ctrl-alt-f1 ... ps x [program] ... kill the pid
<Fendaris> wtf did I open with ctrl alt f2
<MonkeyDust> Fendaris  enter your credentials and work from the prompt
<Vuurdraak_> Fendaris, thats a terminal window x is normaly under ctrl+alt+f7
<MonkeyDust> Fendaris  if you're a windows user, you would call it a DOS prompt
<SatoshiRole1> Fendaris: you like titties right?
<Vuurdraak_> :D
<Vuurdraak_> he has quit atm
<Fendaris> how do you get out of ctrl alt f1 again?
<Vuurdraak_> ctrl+alt+f7
<Vuurdraak_> at least that is where x is running with me
<Fendaris> thanks
<Vuurdraak_> Fendaris, but can you not simply force kill the aplication from the system monitor or was it started by root ?
<Fendaris> how do i open the system monitor? that s what i was looking for
<Vuurdraak_> i got it in my side bar
<Vuurdraak_> else search for system in the dash
<Fendaris> ah it comes up in applications
<kovu> hi
<Vuurdraak_> Fendaris, try a kill procces
<adac> k1l_, lol now the software update freezes forquite some time when I start it sudo update-manager -d
<adac> "Checking for updates"
<adac> load goes up
<adac> *system load
<Vuurdraak_> brb afk
<tomreyn> SatoshiRole1: any luck, yet?
<kovu> i am having problems opening a terminal within a folder to run a command to install a program it comes up with a lot of text i do not understand
<kovu> something about system.core
<kovu> am i allowed to paste the error messege here
<k1l_> adac: dont run with -d
<k1l_> adac: unless you want to end on a development release. which you dont
<adac>  k1l_ oh no that I really don't wont!
<kovu> Unhandled Exception: System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089' or one of its dependencies. File name: 'System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089'   at StardewModdingApi.Installer.Program.Main (System.String[] args) <0x4019cd50 + 0x0003f> in <filename unknown>:0  [ERROR] FATAL UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: Sy
<adac> I re-started it without d
<k1l_> so dont follow bad howtos from youtube videos with -d
<\9> there should be a prompt for '-d' asking whether the user really wants a dev release
<\9> but of course those dumb youtube videos will just say "yeah yeah just use that"
<k1l_> \9: sadly the internet is full of bad users telling everyone to just use -d for some workaournds instead of fixing the real issue  but not expaining what it doesn in reality
<adac> k1l_, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<adac> arrrg!
<kovu> its a games called stardew valley i am trying t install the modding api file
<\9> heh!
<\9> "
<\9> "If you’re following this guide before release day the upgrade (which, of course, is not recommended) then your upgrade shouldn’t take too long over a decent connection." wow this is gold
<k1l_> this really is a bad article from omgubuntu.
<\9> i think that takes the cake as far as bad advice goes
<z_> hi
<SatoshiRole1> k1l_: I think the youtube videos are great. Of course there are some useless, but you can usually find a good one for just about anything, and they often provide much better explanation than some command you found in a forum somewhere.
<k1l_> SatoshiRole1: no. there is too much rubbish out there. the good ones get drowned in all the bad ones. and you dont have a peer review lie you do have in here.
<Vuurdraak_> kovu , problems with 3th party applications that wont install need to be asked with the game forum or similar
<user4231501> Hello! I have a problem with Ubuntu 16.04 HWE kernel, which is precisely "4.8.0-36-generic". The problem is that system refuses to boot and I immediately get a black screen. The recovery shows "msi quirk detected subordinate msi disabled" as last message. Disabling USB Legacy changes nothnig, but disabling HPET in BIOS allows to boot it normally. This is not present in 4.4 "LTS" kernels. The only change with HPET in 4.8 that I f
<SatoshiRole1> k1l_: I agree that you have to be careful, but I don't know what I would do without Youtube videos. Personally, I have derived great benefit from them.
<adac> k1l_, it seems to take a while to calculate changes and downloading. But now it is finished. I still get: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/80774334c7dad6bf6c41fab2ccf8c994
<adac> after removing this postgres package
<k1l_> adac: please show a "cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<adac> k1l_, http://termbin.com/uxkk
<adac> Unable to locate package postgresql-9.4-postgis-2.1
<adac> I already removed it
<k1l_> and the 3rd party repo?
<k1l_> adac: is there an newer log in /var/log/dist-upgrade/?
<Vuurdraak_> user4231501, disabling HPET should not be a problem, the OS will simply use different timer methods
<adac> k1l_, actually the apt.log is much newer
<adac> k1l_, http://termbin.com/b38i
<k1l_> adac: please pastebin the main.log in the latest date folder on /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<user4231501> Vuurdraak_: thanks... Still 4.4 works fine, 4.8 hwe or hwe-edge do not. And there are no similar reports on internet. I hope this will be resolved soon, until then I guess I will stick to disabled HPET. I dont encounter this issue on Xeon X5600 though.
<Vuurdraak_> user4231501, maybe it's some conflict with how hpet is programmed used by the msi board/bios idk
<user4231501> Vuurdraak_: over ##linux, I was told that HPET is being phased out on MS: http://www.overclock.net/t/1567745/windows-10-disable-hpet-before-install-and-enjoy-low-latencies
<adac> k1l_, the one main.log I send you before is actually the newest one. http://termbin.com/uxkk
<k1l_> adac: then run "sudo do-release-upgrade" in terminal again
<Vuurdraak_> user4231501, yeh i read different things about HPET, according to some disabling it speeds up specific programs, but other websites say the oposite, so i dont know what to make of it, i guess over all it simply doesnt matter either way if its enabled or not
<adac> k1l_, kk
<adac> k1l_, http://termbin.com/g5na
<adac> its a newer one now
<adac> still mentions this package
<richie> www.baidu.com
<k1l_> adac: di you remove that crappy 3rd party repo?
<adac> k1l_, hmm I thought that this would be done by this upgrader?
<k1l_> adac: please show "apt policy postgresql-9.4-postgis-2.2"
<adac> Can I just delete the list repo or?
<adac> k1l_, E: Invalid operation policy
<adac> sudo apt policy postgresql-9.4-postgis-2.2
<k1l_> then use "apt-cache policy"
<adac> k1l_, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ea1aede155a69bbc18ef16f600da0cac
<k1l_> as you see its still insatelld
<rafaelcenteio> Hi, although I already tried various solutions available on the Internet, I can't run notify-send on my crontab. I already set the variables DISPLAY and XAUTHORITY. Thanks
<adac> hmm ok... I remove it. I thought i did that
<adac> sorry
<adac> i think there are more versions of this postgis stuff now it complains about postgresql-9.3-postgis-2.1
<adac> I can just remove all this postgres stuff
<adac> I don't need it anymore
<k1l_> then do it
<k1l_> adac: you can edit /usr/share/ubuntu-release-upgrader/removal_blacklist.cfg and make # in front of the postgr lines so it doesnt block these packages from beeing removed
<adac> k1l_, kk thanks
<adac> k1l_, ok now it is working
<adac> thank you very much!
<k1l_> np
<SatoshiRole1> I could use some help. I trying to move /home to a software RAID0. I used mdadm to create the RAID, and I used rsync to move the home folder. As soon as I add the mount point to fstab, the system won't boot.
<KOLANICH> root@my_comp:/home/adm# echo core/processors/devices > /sys/power/pm_test
<KOLANICH> bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<KOLANICH> WTF?
<radish_> Hello.. aren't there any ubuntu 32-bit versions anymore ??
<user4231501> KOLANICH: put quotes around it
<user4231501> KOLANICH: echo "blablabla" > where
<SatoshiRole1> radish_: all versions of ubuntu are still available in 32bit, but I don't think there is a non-PAE kernel for ububntu.
<KOLANICH> user4231501: the same result
<radish_> KOLANICH:  arouns "sys.../pm_test"
<KOLANICH> radish_: the same result
<radish_> SatoshiRole1: so if i download the ubuntu 64-bit.. it should detect my cpu architecture and install 32-bit right ?
<radish_> KOLANICH: try "~/sys.../pm_test"
<SatoshiRole1> no, it will provide an error message, saying it can't
<KOLANICH> radish_: lol
<radish_> hmm.. oh well guess i will have to go use elementary OS for this old netbook
<tomreyn> KOLANICH: you are supposed to write one of those keywords, not all of them separated by spaces, to /sys/power/pm_test
<SatoshiRole1> radish_: if it boots into the live environment, you'r processor is 64bit.
<tomreyn> KOLANICH: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/power/basic-pm-debugging.txt
<radish_> SatoshiRole1: my cpu is 32-bit.. its an old netbook i have back since 2008
<tomreyn> sorry, separated by slashes, not spaces. either would be wrong
<arooni> 2 questions on ubuntu 16.04: 1 ) sometimes when i resume my laptop the wireless doesnt work.  i tried logging out/back in and sudo service networking restart; neither worked.. only restarting worked.  any other way to reinitate wireless?  2) upon startup i always see that ttf-mscorefonts-installer needs to be installed; i have it installed; but dont know how to finish setup of these fonts.  thx!
<SatoshiRole1> radish_: you should be fine on PAE, just download the 32 bit version.
<Vuurdraak_> radish_, yeh there are 32bit versions like: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<tomreyn> KOLANICH: also myke sure this iy 'y': grep CONFIG_PM_DEBUG /boot/config-`uname -r`
<tomreyn> iy -> is
<KOLANICH> tomreyn: it is
<tomreyn> well then it's be the incorrect usage only
<SatoshiRole1> radish_: most computers in 2008 had 64 bit processors though.
<radish_> SatoshiRole1: Yes, but not very much for netbooks
<radish_> I have tried installing windows 7 64bit and it said my cpu doesn't support
<radish_> but works fine with 32-bit
<SatoshiRole1> radish_: yep, there were a few.
<b80905> How can I block a specific image in Firefox? or at least forbid any images on a particular website?
<SatoshiRole1> b80905: maybe an adblock rule?
<SaintAlex93> Hey guys!
<SaintAlex93> There Brazilians here?
<samiir> tyga
<samiir> sirr
<samiir> ;ar
<samiir> auapgs
<samiir> ao
<SaintAlex93> For what exactly exist this chat?
<cfhowlett> !topic | SaintAlex93
<ubottu> SaintAlex93: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<i-fukt-my-pillow> hi
<SaintAlex93> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<cfhowlett> i-fukt-my-pillow, this is a family friendly channel.  change your nick
<i-fukt-my-pillow> cfhowlett: sorry i dont know how to change my nick for a specific channel and my client only supports 1 connection
<akik> you're welcome to be removed, then
<i-fukt-my-pillow> akik: you're welcome to fuck your pillow
<cfhowlett> !ops | i-fukt-my-pillow
<ubottu> i-fukt-my-pillow: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Apachez> any hints on a good resource to read up more on themes in ubuntu? Like are there no "steam" (as in valve steam) like theme that can be used in Ubuntu instead of lets say the default ambiance one?
<Vuurdraak> Apachez, try looking in what you can set in compiz
<Apachez> I was more like hoping if somebody already did a themefile :)
<Apachez> In my case regarding colors
<i-fukt-my-pillow> !ops | where you hide my pillow? i need fuck it!
<i-fukt-my-pillow> lol fuck
<Vuurdraak> there u go :)
<Vuurdraak> Apachez, the first result on themes gave me this: http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/ maybe there is something u like in there
<ubuntu-mate> pasa
<Vuurdraak> time to watch the hobbit 3, may all your problems melt away like snow in the sun, i wish you all a happy day o/
<ablest1980> how do i install programs in linux without software center?
<OerHeks> ablest1980, with apt-get
<ablest1980> k
<ablest1980> oer you have example?
<mateo> hi
<OerHeks> ablest1980,  tons of examples to find on the internet, what do you want to install?
<ablest1980> sudo apt-get install drive:/program?
<ablest1980> i order ubuntu studio just incase it doesnt have software center
<ablest1980> hexchat
<OerHeks> ubuntu studio does have a softwarecenter, AFAIK
<ablest1980> ill google it thanks
<ablest1980> good thank
<ablest1980> s
<OerHeks> but for any ubuntu version, i would install synaptic too, it is a more detailed softwarecenter.
<OerHeks> softwarecenter gives metapackages only, there are more packages available
<ablest1980> cool
<ablest1980> where do i get that
<plasticuproject> I don't even use SoftwareCenter at all. Exclusivly use synaptic and aptitude.
<ablest1980> googling
<plasticuproject> Ablest1980: Where do you get synaptic?
<ablest1980> says software center or aptget
<ablest1980> im downloading for software center
<plasticuproject> yes, 'type sudo apt-get install synaptic' from terminal. That should do it.
<OerHeks> many ways to install software, it all uses the same source
<ablest1980> its installed
<ablest1980> i see ubuntu studio i can install it from ubuntu
<pavlos> ablest1980, re: hexchat, you could 'sudo apt install hexchat' ... to remove, 'sudo apt remove hexchat'
<ablest1980> k
<Xundres> I have a question for gnome users (gnome 3.22)
<plasticuproject> Sorry, I just kind of jumped in the convo from nowhere trying to help.
<ablest1980> np
<ablest1980> how do i install ubuntu studio?
<plasticuproject> download the ios from the official website
<plasticuproject> I put it on a live USB and did the graphical install. its was very simple and easy.
<OerHeks> Xundres, yakkety 16.10 ships with gnome 3.20, next release will have 3.22
<ablest1980> do i need flash drive or dvd/\
<ablest1980> k
<ablest1980> i can install it from ubuntu?
<plasticuproject> Not sure, I've never done it that way, I've always used a flash drive.
<ablest1980> k
<plasticuproject> anything that is in Ubuntu Studio you can download and install in Ubuntu though.
<bugtraq> bnm
<plasticuproject> You don't 'need' that acutal Ubunstu Studio distro to get all of the programs, it just has them all configured for you out of the box.
<plasticuproject> I have Ubuntu Studio on a drive but also have some of the tools included in it on my regular Ubuntu drive.
<ablest1980> what a good flash drive?
<ablest1980> usb hd
<npower> is anyone expert in usb stick (hardware)
<plasticuproject> Doesn't matter really. Just as long as it is at least 8 Gigs. I have a Samsung 64 Gig 3.0 that I just. Have it partitioned with a Kali image and the rest for storage.
<ablest1980> k
<plasticuproject> npower: What are you trying to do?
<npower> i have this usb stick 128 really great,from intenso
<npower> its not a fake one i tested it with a couple of utility
<npower> but
<Andyuser54> Hello
<Andyuser54> Where do I go for Ubuntu touch related questions?
<hggdh> Andyuser54: #ubuntu-touch
<ablest1980> i think ill get 64 one
<Andyuser54> Thank you.
<plasticuproject> npower: ?
<ablest1980> i got 64 hp one
<ablest1980> $18 $3 one day shipping
<ruben72> Hello!
<Al3xG0> Is there any more agile command than sort -u to clean files with repeated lines?
<Random832> Al3xG0, there's uniq - it doesn't sort and will only clean if the repeated lines are next to each other and not other place in the file
<c_korn> hi, just updated ubuntu on my cubieboard from 14.04 to 16.04. now eth0 does not get a global ipv6 address any longer. what could be the reasons?
<Al3xG0> Random832 yes
<OerHeks> c_korn, what does 'ifconfig' say? with 16.04 eth0/wlan0 get new names, https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<Al3xG0> have other command fast?
<Al3xG0> Faster than him?
<c_korn> OerHeks: this is the output. already checked that the name did not change https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/423608/
<OerHeks> c_korn, not sure how to read this, you have multiple adapters/virtual adapters ..
<c_korn> OerHeks: eth0 is the interface which should have a global ipv6 address
<bum> Anyone used upnp?
<guyFromWeb> hey, can anyone help me run QB64 on Ubuntu please? http://www.qb64.net/
<c_korn> hum, dmesg says eth0: no IPv6 routers present. maybe this is the source of the problem
<guyFromWeb> hey, can anyone help me run QB64 on Ubuntu please? http://www.qb64.net/
<compdoc> quick basic?
<guyFromWeb> well it's for BASIC
<Xundres> How can examine what the computer does when i use it? move mouse, press button etc
<Seven_Six_Two> Xundres, xin
<Xundres> command not found
<Xundres> it was something like it xD
<Xundres> xev maybe?
<Seven_Six_Two> yeah, that's it
<Seven_Six_Two> sorry
<guyFromWeb> can anyone help me with just launching QB64? that's all i need
<blackwind_123> qq, i thought zsh is builtin into the ubuntu.. ? but when i type zsh it wont take me to zsh instead it wants me to install zsh usnig "sudo apt install zsh",
<ioria> guyFromWeb, what's the problem ?
<guyFromWeb> ioria: when i follow their instructions, i get this output
<Seven_Six_Two> blackwind_123, bash is built in. you can install zsh.
<guyFromWeb> bash: ./setup_lnx.sh: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<guyFromWeb> in terminal
<ioria> guyFromWeb, ah, spurious file
<guyFromWeb> ioria: if you have ubuntu, you can download and test it, it is like 20 MB i think
<guyFromWeb> see if it works for you
<ioria> guyFromWeb, make a copy of thet file and run   sed -i -e 's/\r$//' setup_lnx.sh
<guyFromWeb> what does that do?
<ioria> guyFromWeb, remove MS garbage
<guyFromWeb> it didn't do anything
<guyFromWeb> (i didn't make a copy)
<guyFromWeb> i'll just extract again if it won't work
<blackwind_123> guyFromWeb : it wont make a copy
<blackwind_123> it jsut overwrite the current file, try to the re-run the .sh file and let us know guyFromWeb :
<ioria> guyFromWeb, i said ' make a copy of that file and run sed -i -e 's/\r$//' setup_lnx.sh '
<guyFromWeb> oh i ran the file again and it's doing something
<guyFromWeb> downloading many packages
<ioria> guyFromWeb, ^M is a carriage return character.
<guyFromWeb> you gotta be kidding me
<guyFromWeb> another error
<guyFromWeb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24021551/
<guyFromWeb> *errors
<Seven_Six_Two> someone wrote their script in notepad.  :/
<ace> hi
<Seven_Six_Two> guyFromWeb, install dos2unix
<guyFromWeb> ok
<guyFromWeb> is it apt-get dos2unix?
<Seven_Six_Two> sudo apt-get install dos2unix
<guyFromWeb> installed
<guyFromWeb> same result
<Seven_Six_Two> run it passing the .sh file as an argument
<Seven_Six_Two> dos2unix setup_lnx.sh
<matteo_> ciao
<guyFromWeb> ok :D
<matteo_> hi
<guyFromWeb> dos2unix: converting file setup_lnx.sh to Unix format ...
<guyFromWeb> that's all it did
<Seven_Six_Two> guyFromWeb, it's because windows (notepad) has a different way of marking linefeed.
<guyFromWeb> should i do./script.sh again?
<Seven_Six_Two> yeah
<guyFromWeb> same error
<guyFromWeb> this is so annoying
<Seven_Six_Two> really? I just did it, and it worked fine
<guyFromWeb> let's try again
<guyFromWeb> i think there is some new script
<guyFromWeb> should i run that one?
<Seven_Six_Two> ooh, yes
<arooni> 2 questions on ubuntu 16.04: 1 ) sometimes when i resume my laptop the wireless doesnt work.  i tried logging out/back in and sudo service networking restart; neither worked.. only restarting worked.  any other way to reinitate wireless?  2) upon startup i always see that ttf-mscorefonts-installer needs to be installed; i have it installed; but dont know how to finish setup of these fonts.  thx!
<nerdsville> Hey guys, is there a way to undo changes made by a package install? I noticed that for example installing libvirt adds a user and group to the system and I wanted to monitor such changes and be able to revert them... is there any software which allows this?
<Seven_Six_Two> guyFromWeb, I got same error on a different script. read output and you'll see which
<guyFromWeb> i can't run the new script
<blackwind_123> guyFromWeb : install the relavent dev-libraries..! search web for libraries needs to be installed for qb64
<Seven_Six_Two> guyFromWeb, what error? I got another script with ^M error. requires same dos2unix treatment
<OerHeks> arooni, answer 1. i dont know, answer 2. see this bugreport with solution in the header https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1607535
<guyFromWeb> ok let's do this again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1607535 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 fails to install core fonts" [Medium,Fix released]
<blackwind_123> guyFromWeb : mostly i guess you are trying to build the QB64 without releavent libraries...
<OerHeks> ugly bug indeed, for an LTS
<ioria> guyFromWeb, maybe there are other bad-formatted files, not only setup_lnx.sh
<ioria> guyFromWeb, this can help :   find . -name '*.sh' -exec sed -i "s/\r//g" {} \;
<haensch> Seeblick
<guyFromWeb> this is what i got: http://prnt.sc/eaejh6
<guyFromWeb> what to do from here?
<Seven_Six_Two> guyFromWeb, what's the output from terminal? folder screen doesn't help
<guyFromWeb> what command?
<guyFromWeb> tell me what to do from here xD
<Seven_Six_Two> guyFromWeb, setup_lnx.sh
<guyFromWeb> whatever command can help
<Seven_Six_Two> guyFromWeb, are you just clicking the .sh script?
<guyFromWeb> with ./?
<guyFromWeb> sorry im new to ubuntu
<guyFromWeb> no
<Seven_Six_Two> guyFromWeb, yeah, do it with ./ in a terminal. paste that output in pastebin
<guyFromWeb> should i do ./setup_lnx.sh?
<nerdsville> ./ runs using the interpreter set by the #!
<guyFromWeb> ok
<nerdsville> so if you have #!/bin/bash set it will use bash for example
<nerdsville> or you can specifically choose an interpreter
<nerdsville> for example /bin/sh setup_lnx.sh
<guyFromWeb> http://paste.debian.net/915379/
<guyFromWeb> oh found something
<guyFromWeb> it says it's debian based
<Seven_Six_Two> guyFromWeb, look at line 4
<guyFromWeb> if that helps :D
<guyFromWeb> bad interpreter
<guyFromWeb> sorry it doesn't mean anything to me
<nerdsville> It seems you don't have that interpreter installed at that path
<guyFromWeb> the ^M?
<ioria> guyFromWeb, maybe there are other bad-formatted files, not only setup_lnx.sh (2)
<guyFromWeb> yeah idk
<nerdsville> type which sh
<Seven_Six_Two> it's saying there's a windows character in setup_build.sh
<ioria> guyFromWeb, this can help :   find . -name '*.sh' -exec sed -i "s/\r//g" {} \;
<guyFromWeb> nerdsville: /bin/sh
<guyFromWeb> output
<nerdsville> guyFromWeb run ioria's command
<guyFromWeb> ioria: i did that
<Seven_Six_Two> guyFromWeb, setup_build.sh requires you run dos2unix on it
<nerdsville> hm
<guyFromWeb> i did
<guyFromWeb> no output in terminal for me
<guyFromWeb> what should i do after the command
<guyFromWeb> try to run it again?\
<ioria> guyFromWeb,  maybe you need sudo
<blackwind_123> guyFromWeb : output wont be there , run your install comman again
<nerdsville> can you change his command to be s/\r\n//g for the sed part?
<Seven_Six_Two> guyFromWeb, dos2unix worked, but there's more than one script.
<guyFromWeb> wait
<guyFromWeb> there might be a chance for it :D
<ioria> guyFromWeb,   sudo  ./setup_lnx.sh
<guyFromWeb> i alreaady did without sudo
<Seven_Six_Two> no
<Seven_Six_Two> dos2unix. not sudo. not sed.
<guyFromWeb> IT WORKS
<guyFromWeb> THANKS
<guyFromWeb> wow :D
<guyFromWeb> but wait
<guyFromWeb> what made it work then?
<guyFromWeb> i might have done some things that were not necessary
<ioria> who knows,  no sudo no sed maybe
<Seven_Six_Two> lol
<guyFromWeb> so do i need the dos2unix?
<guyFromWeb> is it necessary?
<ioria> nope
<guyFromWeb> damn
<Seven_Six_Two> guyFromWeb, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2920416/configure-bin-shm-bad-interpreter
<guyFromWeb> how to uninstall?
<nerdsville> dos2unix is the standard way I think, but remember they are just characters
<ioria> but it's useful
<guyFromWeb> so it was bad interpreter
<Seven_Six_Two> no, it was bad invisible windows character
<guyFromWeb> ok im just gonna keep the dos2unix
<ioria> nope, again
<Seven_Six_Two> you can uninstall if you like.
<ioria> it was a bad-formetted files
<guyFromWeb> so what command actually fixed it?
<guyFromWeb> i wanna save all the commands i need for next time
<ioria> that guy wrote the installer with MS tool
<guyFromWeb> ok
<guyFromWeb> so
<nerdsville> guyFromWeb, download the original again and try again
<guyFromWeb> nerdsville: ok
<nerdsville> see if you can find what fixed it :)
<guyFromWeb> im gonna remove this one
<nerdsville> awesome, let us know :)
<Seven_Six_Two> guyFromWeb, when you find the error, feel free to send the dev an email suggesting he use a better editor.
<guyFromWeb2> my ubuntu lagged, don't know why, i was dragging file to desktop, then some app opened (i only see splash icon)
<guyFromWeb2> i can't do anything with the Ubuntu (i don't know any keyboard shortcuts)
<koleygr> <guyFromWeb2> does ctrl++alt+T works?
<guyFromWeb2> yes
<koleygr> ok
<koleygr> You have a terminal now
<guyFromWeb2> i do
<guyFromWeb2> there we go
<guyFromWeb2> I did alt+TAB to get to the icon
<guyFromWeb2> "Sorry, Ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error"
<guyFromWeb2> i JUST installed the ubuntu
<guyFromWeb2> wtf
<ioria> guyFromWeb,   paste   ls /var/crash
<guyFromWeb2> i can't even run command from there
<guyFromWeb2> it's all messed up
<guyFromWeb2> it won't allow me
<guyFromWeb2> could it be bad ISO?
<Seven_Six_Two> is it in a vm\
<guyFromWeb2> i had some problems with it before
<guyFromWeb2> i just reinstalled from same ISO
<guyFromWeb2> see if it was the iso
<guyFromWeb2> now getting another errors is not fun
<Seven_Six_Two> it could be bad. you can do md5 of iso
<guyFromWeb2> it's from official website
<guyFromWeb2> :/
<guyFromWeb2> so, reinstall?
<guyFromWeb2> i already shut down my ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> check iso first, see if it matches website md5
<ioria> guyFromWeb,   terminal not working ?
<guyFromWeb2> ok
<guyFromWeb2> ioria: not really
<OerHeks> guyFromWeb2, installing software from somewhere outside softwarecenter, without proper instructions, and blaming ubuntu?
<ioria> guyFromWeb,   ^ OerHeks  , try to logout / login
<moto01> !list
<ubottu> moto01: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<guyFromWeb2> i just realized i have .1, not .2
<OerHeks> moto01, torrents are here http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<guyFromWeb2> i'm reinstalling, putting on the new version, starting again
<koleygr> <guyFromWeb2> had you done an apt update and apt full-upgrade before?
<koleygr> <guyFromWeb2> these commands would give you the .2
<guyFromWeb2> i'll reinstall
<guyFromWeb2> i'll wipe it
<koleygr> ok
<guyFromWeb2> as you can see, my patience is gone xD
<guyFromWeb2> hey thanks guys very much
<ioria> guyFromWeb,   wait... may we ask you your HW specs  ?
<guyFromWeb2> you really helped me
<koleygr> <guyFromWeb2> Just don't try to give commands before asking someone
<guyFromWeb2> ioria: old laptop
<guyFromWeb2> core i3
<guyFromWeb2> thinkpad edge
<ioria> guyFromWeb,   ram ?
<guyFromWeb2> not sure
<ioria> guyFromWeb,   it's important ..
<guyFromWeb2> where can i find out? :D
<ioria> guyFromWeb,   cat /proc/meminfo
<koleygr> <ioria> I don't think he is on ubuntu now
<MonkeyDust> guyFromWeb2  are you now on ubuntu?
<ioria> guyFromWeb,   or   grep  MemTotal:  /proc/meminfo    ; if you're on MS then look in System Information
<guyFromWeb2> i got it running
<guyFromWeb2> guyFromWeb2: is on mac :)
<ioria> guyFromWeb,   with 2G or less,  don't install Ubuntu, but Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<guyFromWeb2> 3954880 kb
<rlkd82> trying to make a script that will uncheck all sources in sources.list. anyone can help me with googling for an answer to my problem, or have an idea of how to do so?
<guyFromWeb2> so 4 gb i guess
<ioria> guyFromWeb,   ok, then
<ioria> guyFromWeb,   last thing, your video card ?
<h1n1> hrllo
<AndroUser> What is the ubuntu contrib channel
<MonkeyDust> rlkd82  simply make a script that puts a # before every line
<rlkd82> im trying to remove the #
<plasticuproject> rlkd82: Should be able to make a really simple python script for that.
<MonkeyDust> rlkd82  if you don't get an answer here, try #bash
<rlkd82> anyway you can point me towards how to do that on google, unclear the search words i should be using
<MonkeyDust> rlkd82  this is ubuntu support, not google support
<plasticuproject> I'm too buys to write a script, ask someone on #python maybe?
<rlkd82> no worries thxs guys ;)
<tckf> my os kernel panics when i try to run linux 4.4.0_62
<tckf> idk what to do
<MonkeyDust> tckf  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<tckf> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS \n \l
<plasticuproject> revert to an older kernel?
<tckf> i do that but i cant seem to fix grub
<tckf> so by default i always try first to load the bad kernel
<plasticuproject> how many kernels show up on your grub menu?
<tckf> 2 diff kernels but there are 4 entries in the list
<tckf> one recovery mode for each
<OerHeks> rlkd82, to enable all sources> sudo add-apt-repository universe multiverse restricted # and enable all src > http://askubuntu.com/a/769429
<rlkd82> OerHeks, thanks so much
<shizdizzle> I'm trying to use gpg to fetch keys from an https address and I get this error: no handler for keyserver scheme `https'
<shizdizzle> it says https is not supported
<shizdizzle> how do I fix this?
<shizdizzle> anyone?
<shizdizzle> anyone
<shizdizzle> ?
<linuxlove> hi guys
<linuxlove> i cant connect to any host with ssh
<plasticuproject> helppppp
<MonkeyDust> shizdizzle  be patient, hit the up arrow every 15 minutes or so, to repeat your question, until someone can help
<linuxlove> i tested on pc and and on laptop
<linuxlove> same result in both
<Fendaris> a general linux question: if I have a file a.out, why do I have to write ./a.out to execute it, and not just a.out?
<plasticuproject> linuxlove: is your port number correct?
<linuxlove> i just use ssh user@myip
<linuxlove> it was okay yesterday
<linuxlove> i tested for other ips
<linuxlove> it is same
<h1n1> verify the firewall
<ioria> Fendaris, path issue :  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/85490/difference-between-a-out-and-a-out
<linuxlove> h1n1, there was same result in pc and laptop
<MonkeyDust> Fendaris  because a.out would have to be located in /usr/bin/ or /usr/sbin/
<linuxlove> should be a blocking in router?
<linuxlove> or in ISP?
<MonkeyDust> Fendaris  the . means 'in the current folder'
<linuxlove> there is problem in same network for all devices
<Fendaris> ioria: Is this theory or real world? In the example an attacker has already placed malicious software on my pc. Now my OS tries to protect me from executing that malicious file by accident... but how did it get there and why am I executing it? This problem has not happened to me in 25 years of using windows.
<Fendaris> e.g. not criticizing it, just asking if attacks like this actually happen.
<ioria> Fendaris, no, wait ....  if you put that a.out (bad name btw)  in /usr/local/bin, you don't need ./ ... if it's what you're asking
<Fendaris> no, I was asking about the philosophy of making ./ necessary vs the simpler way windows works with its relative paths. Your link provided some nice explanations.
<Ben64> stop expecting linux to work like windows
<linuxlove> h1n1, i couldnt get sshd_conf
<Fendaris> Ben64: You didn't get the question unfortunately.
<Ben64> i did
<linuxlove> can you upload it somewhere?
<Fendaris> The question was, why does linux do this. Ioria's link provided some explanation with a very far fetched example, which was interesting.
<OerHeks> " In the example an attacker has already placed malicious software on my pc" he would make a.out executable too :-D
<rx-bad> hello
<rx-bad> iam a newbie
<rx-bad> werea
<Fendaris> enjoy the experience rx-bad
<rx-bad> are you guys
<ioria> Fendaris, well, i use MS but not very good at it...  i think linux (with its permission set) aims to security, and running an executable could be a threat
<rx-bad> both win and linux are good
<OerHeks> rx-bad, that would give 1819 answers, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<rx-bad> depend on the techie on the keyboard
<rx-bad> iam here to chat
<rx-bad> ubuntu is very nice
<\9> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> for chat join #ubuntu-offtopic, this is support only, thanks.
<rx-bad> ok
<elias_a> rx-bad: Don't get offended but this really is a worldwide support channel. :)
<rx-bad> ok
<rx-bad> does anyone know if squirrel runs on ubuntu
<rx-bad> its a email service
<mcphail> rx-bad: yes, if you set it up properly it will run
<Fendaris> https://www.linode.com/docs/email/clients/install-squirrelmail-on-ubuntu-16-04-or-debian-8
<rx-bad> ok
<mcphail> !info squirrelmail | rx-bad
<ubottu> rx-bad: squirrelmail (source: squirrelmail): Webmail for nuts. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.4.23~svn20120406-2ubuntu1.16.10.1 (yakkety), package size 438 kB, installed size 2751 kB
<rx-bad> thanks
<rx-bad> bye
<rx-bad> see you
<azizLIGHT> how do i tell which gpu drivers im using? from ubuntu repos? from ppa? and which version? how to trace this information
<azizLIGHT> when i do dpkg -l | grep nvidia, i just see all these packages installed about nvidia but i dont know which one is selected
<azizLIGHT> and is being used currently
<k1l_> the ones with ii are installed
<k1l_> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<k1l_> this tells you which driver module is in use.
<ioria> azizLIGHT,  also   modinfo nvidia|grep version:
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: when you pastebin the dpkgl -l output we can have a look
<azizLIGHT> oh i see, i missed the ii on the left
<azizLIGHT> i am on nvidia-358
<k1l_> that is not a ubuntu repo package
<azizLIGHT> and to check the source of this package? whether or not if it is from a ppa?
<nicolas9126> hello
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: "apt policy packagename"
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, 'source' of nvidia drivers? we don't have them
<pfefferz> where is apt discussed?
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: i mean where i obtained them from
<azizLIGHT> not the actual source code
<k1l_> pfefferz: depends what the issue is
<azizLIGHT> it says in the version table:  *** 358.16-0ubuntu0~gpu14.04.2 0 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<pfefferz> k1l_: I would like to discuss virtual packages
<azizLIGHT> that is not a ubuntu repo package?
<ioria> azizLIGHT,  you used the nvidia installer ?
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: can you pastein the whole output?
<OerHeks> apt policy packagename would tell ..
<azizLIGHT> k1l_: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24022347/
<azizLIGHT> ioria: im not sure
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: i guess you used a ppa for that, and that is removed now
<pfefferz> k1l_: I'd like to understand what exactly a virtual package is and if virtual packages are only a apt concept or a dpkg concept
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<azizLIGHT> there was a ppa i used to use before called xorg-edgers, and then i found another ppa that was more "official"
<azizLIGHT> k1l_: http://termbin.com/itj5
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, the only official ppa for drivers is https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ioria> yaeh, old removed ppa
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: yes thats the one
<k1l_> k, that is a lot ppas
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, no, if i google on that driver it comes from https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+ppa-package
<azizLIGHT> this drivers got to be from ~graphics-drivers ppa
<azizLIGHT> the ones from xorg-edgers have that in the version name
<azizLIGHT> as xedgers
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: i dont think ive ever used that appa
<azizLIGHT> *ppa
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, i don't think it comes from https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ioria> azizLIGHT,  are you on trusty ?
<azizLIGHT> im on 14.04
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: yes i think it doesnt. it must come from https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> nor https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ( it has no 358)
<azizLIGHT> weird
<ioria> azizLIGHT,  yes, but has been removed
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, yes, time to tell what you have done :-D
<Franco63> si
<azizLIGHT> i really think its from the official ppa, but the version is not there in the ppa anymore
<azizLIGHT> i remember having some issues with newer versions from the official ppa, so i downgraded back to this version
<ikonia> "official" ppa
<k1l_> ubuntu even ships nvidia-367 in 14.04
<ikonia> thats an oxymoron in it's self
<azizLIGHT> heh
<k1l_> so i dont know why there is a ppa in use for that. or was in use
<OerHeks> seems like https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+ppa-package has been cleaned out
<skinux> I'm having an issue with Dashboard taking 3+ seconds to come up after I click on the icon. Any ideas how to speed this up?
<azizLIGHT> 99% sure i never used that mamarley ppa
<MonkeyDust> skinux  start with     sudo apt install preload
<ioria> azizLIGHT,  that is from  xorg edgers ppa, i guess
<Prafull> hello
<Prafull> I am new here
<azizLIGHT> i dont believe so. all the versions from xorg edgers ppa have 'xedgers' in their version name
<Prafull> and searching for some help
<OerHeks> ioria, if i search for  358.16-0ubuntu0~gpu14.04.2, only mamley ppa comes up
<skinux> I installed that and now Dash is like instant.
<ioria> OerHeks, i see
<Prafull> hey
<Prafull> can you help me
<ioria> azizLIGHT,  in any case, better replace it :þ
<OerHeks> Prafull, ask, wait and see
<Prafull> hello
<popey> hello Prafull
<k1l_> !details | Prafull
<ubottu> Prafull: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Prafull> hello
<Prafull> i am having issue with installation of any software
<Prafull> it says unment dependencies issue
<skinux> MonkeyDust it seems that worked, was there anything else you were going to tell me to do?
<Prafull> i have tried all available options
<OerHeks> Prafull, on what ubuntu version ?
<OerHeks> and what are you trying to install ?
<k1l_> Prafull: run "sudo apt upate" and then "sudo apt full-upgrade". copy all the output to paste.ubuntu.com and show the link in here
<Prafull> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libsdl1.2-dev : Depends: libglu1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed or                           libglu-dev                  Depends: libpulse-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Prafull> SDL 1.2
<Prafull> i need to install graphics.h
<popey> Prafull: what version of Ubuntu?
<Prafull> 16.04
<Prafull> same problem with installing wine
<MonkeyDust> skinux  a few tips http://paste.ubuntu.com/24022438/
<popey> odd, that installs fine here. do you have PPAs enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list ?
<k1l_> Prafull: did you see my request?
<OerHeks> first update, then install
<Prafull> yes
<Prafull> sed: can't read /etc/default/prelink: No such file or directory sudo: /etc/cron.daily/prelink: command not found
<Prafull> <popey> hello
<k1l_> <k1l_> Prafull: run "sudo apt upate" and then "sudo apt full-upgrade". copy all the output to paste.ubuntu.com and show the link in here
<IceN9ne> Is using ccsm the only way to get quarter-screen snapping to work?  Last I recall, ccsm was to be avoided at all costs...
<MonkeyDust> Prafull  sudo apt install prelink
<k1l_> IceN9ne: look at unity-tweak-tool
<Prafull> i have unity-tweak tool
<k1l_> Prafull: that was not directed at you. please show the output on paste.ubuntu.com from the 2 commands i showed you
<Prafull> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24022468/
<rafaelcenteio> Hi, although I already tried various solutions available on the Internet, I can't run notify-send on my crontab. I already set the variables DISPLAY and XAUTHORITY. Thanks.
<k1l_> Prafull: ok, that is a mess of ppas
<rafaelcenteio> Any help would e appreciated.
<Prafull> what should i do
<k1l_> Prafull: that miro ppa only has packages for very old ubuntus.
<Prafull> should i remove it>
<k1l_> Prafull: yes
<IceN9ne> k1l_: thanks
<Prafull> ok.. i am doing it
<dumle29> Hey guys. I have a question about bluetooth speakers. I can't get them to work. A while ago I could get them to work after pairing them, but they'd never work without an unpair / pair process again.
<dumle29> however for a few months now, I can't get it to work period.
<MonkeyDust> dumle29  install and run blueman
<dumle29> I go into bluetooth, pair the speaker, and then it says connected for 2 seconds, then disconnects
<dumle29> MonkeyDust: Thanks will try that
<Prafull> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24022498/
<Prafull> but same problem yet
<k1l_> Prafull: then show the other problem on paste.ubuntu.com
<popey> uhm
<popey> you dont even have the archive enabled
<popey> you _only_ have PPAs
<Prafull> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24022507/
<k1l_> Prafull: grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<popey> i suspect /etc/apt/sources.list is non existent or empty or all commented out
<dumle29> MonkeyDust: Blueman says "device added but failed to connect"
<Prafull> http://termbin.com/8udn
<dumle29> MonkeyDust: Should I try a reboot?
<popey> that sources.list looks lean
<MonkeyDust> dumle29  sure, sound harmless
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> How to enable VSync on official nvidia drivers?\
<OnkelTem> I don't get it. All questions and answers I find seem to be outdated
<OnkelTem> they recommend editing xorg.conf while we don't use it for YEARS
<popey> Prafull: you run standard Ubuntu with Unity?
<popey> OnkelTem: nothing wrong with maintaining xorg.conf
<OnkelTem> popey: except it's not used
<k1l_> Prafull: apt-cache policy libsdl1.2-dev libpulse-devlibglu1-mesa-dev | nc termbin.com
<popey> OnkelTem: sure it is, if it exists
<k1l_> Prafull: apt-cache policy libsdl1.2-dev libpulse-devlibglu1-mesa-dev | nc termbin.com 9999
<popey> k1l_: he's missing xenial-updates and others, has only one line in sources.list
<Prafull> yes
<k1l_> popey: yeah, but imho that should work without updates iirc.
<Prafull> http://termbin.com/pth2
<druxy> d:
<popey> true k1l_
<k1l_> Prafull: go to the system settings  and enable the -updates and the -security repo. then run "sudo apt update" again
<OnkelTem> popey: anyway I wonder why should we bother into editing xorg.conf just to enable vsync
<popey> sure, if you need it OnkelTem
<OnkelTem> need what? who doesn't need vsync?
<popey> i dont have it enabled here
<OnkelTem> are you still playing CS 1.6?
<popey> I am not playing anything on my work laptop, no
<popey> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<druxy> Ey yo yo yo check out my mixtape
<OnkelTem> popey: don't you watch movies? :)
<k1l_> druxy: please keep this channel for technical ubuntu support only
<popey> OnkelTem: sure, on my tv -> over there
<OnkelTem> ahha
<OnkelTem> ok, how to enable vsync?
<OnkelTem> (back to technical questions)
<popey> OnkelTem: edit xorg.conf :D
<OnkelTem> popey: that's not the proper way I'm sure
<popey> seriously, for years, it's _the_ way
<k1l_> OnkelTem: looks like the nvidia drivers force users to handle it that way. other video drivers like intel dont need that anymore
<popey> xorg uses xorg.conf if it exists, if it doesn't exist, xorg uses internal defaults
<OerHeks> OnkelTem,  which nvidia version ? the 361 got problems with vsync
<Prafull> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24022543/
<popey> just because xorg.conf doesn't exist by default doesn't mean it never needs to exist
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: 375, just updated with that proggy... cool things, cli based
<k1l_> Prafull: "sudo apt full-upgrade" will install you many updates you were missing out
<popey> Prafull: maybe also a "sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop^" to add missing items :)
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: sgfxi!
<OerHeks> OnkelTem, vsync should be available in nvidia settings though
<Prafull> i am running that
<popey> OnkelTem: guess what nvidia-settings does? - writes out an xorg.conf! *shock*! :D
<Prafull> okk thanku so much bro.. i am just running and will tell you result
<popey> Prafull: good luck! :D
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: how is it called? I've only found "Sync to VBlank" which is under OpenGL group, which looks too specific
<Prafull> :D
<OerHeks> OnkelTem, that is the one
<Npco> Can someone tell me how I can change or spoof my mac address?
<OnkelTem> Hm, then why do I see tearing in VLC videos? I selected X11 XCB output
<popey> Npco: there's a nice askubuntu post about this:- http://askubuntu.com/questions/81648/how-do-i-change-spoof-my-mac-address-and-easily-switch-between-multiple-ones
<popey> Npco: covers it in detail
<Npco> popey: Thanks! K
<popey> np
<Npco> popey: I tried macchanger and I cannot connect to any urls untill it reverts to the regular address.
<kylebarbour> hello friends - have a question about where best to report a bug.
<k1l_> !bug | kylebarbour
<ubottu> kylebarbour: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kylebarbour> I'm having issues with the virtual consoles (e.g. alt+ctrl+F2) not working after resuming from suspend
<kylebarbour> no, no I know that, thanks :)
<kylebarbour> I'm not sure if this is an ubuntu bug or something else, thought I could ask and see if someone thought I should post it somewhere else instead.
<popey> kylebarbour: nvidia graphics card?
<kylebarbour> nope, sadly that's not me.
<kylebarbour> tried those solutions, nomodeset, console true text mode
<kylebarbour> do you think I should post it on the ubuntu launchpad or are there better steps to find a more appropriate place to report it?
<Conder> hello, please how to install ubuntu in bios/gpt mode? i know i have to create bios grub partition and then where install bootloader?
<ikonia> Conder: the installer should do it for you
<ikonia> and if you know how to do the bios grub partition that will allow you to use efi mode
<ikonia> if you don't want to use efi - then legacy mode requires no special config
<Conder> its a PC with bios only (no uefi support) but HDD is 4 TB
<ikonia> ok, so no special config is needed
<skinux> What does NetworkManager-wait-online.service do?
<ikonia> i "think" it waits for a config to be verified as connected and access to online before moving to the next stage
<ikonia> basically checks if your network is up
<ikonia> but thats a reference from memory not for sure
<Paprikachu> i have a directory that i can't delete.
<Paprikachu> it has all the rwx permissions, no file attributes (lsattr) and i still can't delete it as root.
<dumle29> MonkeyDust: Sadly same result :(
<ikonia> Paprikachu: what file system is the directory on, what is the name of the directory
<dumle29> MonkeyDust: Is there a log somewhere for bluetooth that I can find?
<OerHeks> "nm-wait-online is required to make remote mounts work or services in general which depend on network-online.target "
<Paprikachu> btrfs, it's a leftover from an installed lxc
<w00tburger> Is there somthing out there than can put a quick UI to a backend database using query?
<Paprikachu> the directory is /var/cache/lxc/rootfs-amd64
<w00tburger> I have been out of the web business for a while
<ikonia> Paprikachu: are you trying to delete a diretory within a container ?
<ikonia> or from the host of the container
<dumle29> I'll repeat my problem here, just in case someone else knows about it :)
<Paprikachu> i uninstalled lxc, it's on the host.
<ikonia> Paprikachu: how are you trying to delete it
<Paprikachu> i tried rm -rf and rmdir, neither works
<ikonia> I suspect there is still a container running against it, locking it
<ikonia> Paprikachu: what happens when you run it
<Paprikachu> "operation not permitted"
<joao> hola
<dumle29> So initially, I could connect and use my bluetooth speaker the first time after I paired it, however if I disconnected I'd have to remove the thing, and repair, however for several months now I have not been able to get bluetooth speakers working at all
<ikonia> Paprikachu: that seems unlikley
<dumle29> I pair it, it says connected for a second, then not connected, and I can't connect to it
<dumle29> anyone know where there's a log to check for error codes?
<dumle29> I tried installing blueman, and using that, but it just says "Device added successfully, but failed to connect"
<Paprikachu> ikonia: well that's what i'm getting
<Zezik> hi ubuntu community!
<w00tburger> Anyone have any insight on a prebuilt front end that can query a backend database?
<w00tburger> That I can just drop into place and let people have read only to a backend database?
<w00tburger> I have been out of the web decveolopment game for too long :/
<k1l_> w00tburger: maybe the webdeveloper channels are better suited for such a request.
<w00tburger> But you all are so smart :)
<ikonia> the smart thing to do is talk to web development resources
<skinux> What exactly does this line do? sudo -e /lib/systemd/system/NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<ikonia> skinux: where are you getting this info from ?
<ikonia> skinux: what's your actual problem
<skinux> ikonia: It's from a Ubuntu paste
<skinux> Line 6 http://paste.ubuntu.com/24022438/
<OerHeks> sudo -e = edit
<skinux> I don't want to run that line depending on what it does. 90% of my activities rely on the internet.
<OerHeks> skinux, thn let that nm service do its thing ?
<OerHeks> don't mess up
<skinux> I'm asking what that is telling it to do
<OerHeks> "nm-wait-online is required to make remote mounts work or services in general which depend on network-online.target "
<ikonia> skinux: who is telling you to do this
<OerHeks> but if you are watching other channels, and don't read this ..
<ikonia> thats not an ubuntu paste - thats just someone putting pastebin content into the ubuntu pastebin
<ikonia> skinux: who made that paste and told you to use it - for what purpose
<ikonia> it looks very very generic
<skinux> MonkeyDust did
<ikonia> why though ?
<skinux> Said it was a few tips
<ikonia> for what
<skinux> After he helped me get Dashboard to come up faster.
<ikonia> no, I'm sorry, that link should not be blindly executed
<ikonia> do not blindly follow that link
<skinux> Okay
<skinux> I guess he was trying to screw me up
<ikonia> I don't think he was
<skinux> Hmm
<ikonia> however that is way too generic
<ikonia> thats not his personality
<Prafull> <k1l_> It worked. thankyou
<Prafull> Can any1 help me with graphics in ubuntu
<Prafull> [xcb] Unknown sequence number while processing queue [xcb] Most likely this is a multi-threaded client and XInitThreads has not been called [xcb] Aborting, sorry about that. a.out: ../../src/xcb_io.c:274: poll_for_event: Assertion `!xcb_xlib_threads_sequence_lost' failed.
<Prafull> I am getting this error
<ikonia> doing what ?
<Prafull> New in linux...
<Prafull> I am just drawing some graphics and implimenting some algo
<Prafull> but graphics just quits
<ikonia> "drawing some graphcis" - how
<ikonia> what EXACTLY are you doing to cause that error
<phos1> I am getting an error when building my server with docker while tryint to install composer. https://github.com/adam3145/docker-drupal/edit/master/Dockerfile and https://hub.docker.com/r/act360/docker-drupal-local/builds/blzr34lhgqgb8qzvzjlr7hr/
<popey> given he was having issues installing libsd1.2 I'd guess following an sdl tutorial, right Prafull ?
<Prafull> Yaa i installed all security updates
<Prafull> and now graphics.h is installed
<popey> Prafull: you learning SDL?
<ikonia> popey: where did you get the sdl info from ?
<popey> ikonia: earlier in here
<Prafull> ask ubuntu forum
<ikonia> I just get "doing graphics" in the scroll back
<Prafull> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24022840/
<popey> ikonia: ~20:49
<Speiros> Hiya:)
<Prafull> Do i need to setup something else in order to run graphics code
<popey> Prafull: are you following an online tutorial of some kind?
<Prafull> Not yet
<Prafull> i used to do it in turbo C++
<popey> hah, retro! :D
<Prafull> but i have no idea what is going wrong here
<Speiros> Ok, see you later people.  Enjoy your day.
<lerner> hi, yesterday I created a file named 95proxies in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ to direct all traffic through privoxy. I failed and I got rid of the file. But even with the file gone, if I try to run apt update, I get: Err:1  Unsupported proxy configured: 127.0.0.1://8118. Why do I still receive this error?
<OerHeks> lerner, restarted networking ?
<OerHeks> config is still in memory, i guess
<lerner> OerHeks, if I turn the computer offand then on again, networking is restarted, right?
<OerHeks> lerner, was just checking, yes it should.
<k1l_> lerner: you did setup apt to use a proxy?
<OerHeks> env | grep proxy
<lerner> k1l_, I followed this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/175172/how-do-i-configure-proxies-without-gui ,the part starting with 'apt-get, aptitude, etc. will not obey the environment variables when used normally with '
<lerner> OerHeks, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24022912/ which is how my /etc/environment is configured, but apt worked with /etc/environment configured this way before I created and deleted /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/95proxies...
<OerHeks> lerner, so it looks like /etc/environment is still holding proxy sttings ?
<OerHeks> mine contains just: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"
<lerner> OerHeks, yes, this is how my /etc/environment looks like https://paste.ubuntu.com/24022933/ but if I delete it (exception: first line) and apt starts working, why did apt work before? again, this problem arised when I created and deleted /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/95proxies
<OerHeks> lerner,  so you fixed it, good.
<lerner> im confused
<OerHeks> Oh, you mean that just adding to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/95proxies also changes etc/environment?
<lujorilo> hello
<lujorilo> i have a problem with my laptop
<pfefferz> k1l: filed https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/466216
<ostekake> Hello! I am trying to install ubuntu, but after I press "Install ubuntu" in the boot screen everything just turns blank and stops. I tried pressing C for extra options and adding "nomodeset" before quiet splash. got a gtx970 graphics card
<lerner> OerHeks, I dont know. Unless I am missing something, my /etc/environment, with all the proxy lines you read, worked just fine before I added the file named '95proxies'...
<lujorilo> i have it with two OS, Win7 and ubuntu, i was trying to format win7 and during the process it gave an error, when the laptop restarted it said Missing operating system. I started the laptop with a live cd and clic on try ubuntu but i cant see the files i had on ubuntu, on gparted the partition appears as unknown
<lujorilo> Is there a way to recover my files?
<doc|work> hey, using xubuntu, on resume I get a dialog for "Authenticate" which reads "To update the software catalog, you need to authenticate". Details are Action: org.debian.apt.update-cache. Anyone know how to make it so I don't need to auth?
<Herbalist> you forgot your password ?
<gafar> hi
<doc|work> Herbalist, no, it's just annoying each time.
<kevin-oculus> can i ask off topic
<uxfi> hi kevin-oculus sir
<k1l> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kevin-oculus> hi uxfi
<HoNgOuRu> how can I let only users in a group to execute certain programs ? example gedit...
<nomic> HoNgOuRu use chmod to change the permissions of gedit
<nomic>  /usr/bin/gedit
<nomic> sets exec permissions for group
<nomic> user
<Quality_Beef> smells like popcorn
<HoNgOuRu> nomic, ok thanks!
<Quality_Beef> hello everyone
<lucas-arg> we dont have obs studio in repos??
<Barones> Hi, how can I place a windows application launcher on docky?
<k1l> !info obs-studio
<ubottu> Package obs-studio does not exist in yakkety
<k1l> lucas-arg: well, it is in universe since 16.10
<k1l> lucas-arg: for 16.04 you need ppa:obsproject/obs-studio
<lucas-arg> thanks
<F1nny> Anyone have any experience with bcache?
<koleygr> <Barones> I am not sure... but do you mean you have problems after created the .desktop file?
<mcphail> F1nny: I use it on 2 machines
<koleygr> <Barones> or you haven't created one .desktop?
<Barones> koleygr, I still have not created a .desktop file, I'm going to create a symlink poiting to the .exe file and see if it works and docky accept it
<F1nny> mcphail: Ahh you may be my hero for some input haha, just looking for some suggestion/feedback, I have my system lvm on luks on software raid10. I'm looking to do an in place conversion/just add an SSD and bcache. So trying to make sure I got this right :P Already have backups and that jazz, just a sec here
<koleygr> <Barones> you need wine... Do you know that?
<mcphail> F1nny: I haven't any experience of setting it up in place. Only on a fresh filesystem
<Barones> koleygr, yeah, the problem is that docky doesn't accept wine launchers
<conmanworknor> noobuntu
<koleygr> yes... So you need a .desktop file
<F1nny> mcphail: Ahhh gotcha no worries, ever use it with luks? I'm pretty sure have the in-place part down, just run blocks to-bcache /dev/md1 (raid/LUKS partition) [with lvm on top] then continue as normal, but for getting the SSD encrypted as well Im wondering if I create the partition on the empty SSD and luks-it then make-bcache OR if I run make-bcache first and luks the bcache device?
<conmanworknor> sounds like you need to reconfigure. rm -rf /etc/*; espeak "your macbook has a virus";
<k1l> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Barones> koleygr, what do u mean by ".desktop file"
<Capum321> https://dzone.com/articles/docker-daemon-for-32-bit-architecture  this tutorial demands installation of docker on step 3. But there is no package from ppa repository under 32 bit. Although synaptic has a docker from ubuntu repo "System tray for KDE/GNOME docklet app = is a docking appli (windowmaker) which acts as a system tray for any DE..." is it the same docker?
<Barones> koleygr, launcher?
<koleygr> <Barones> You have to create a .desktop file in the directory /usr/share/applications or in /home/user/.local/share/applications.
<Barones> koleygr, thanks, got it
<mcphail> F1nny: you don't make things easy, do you? :) Not sure how luks fits in here in a secure manner. I've kept my setup extremely simple
<F1nny> mcphail: Hahaha I know right! Ahh gotcha well no worries:) I'll just keep diggin/waitin for someone to stop being afk on the bcache channel over on oftc haha:)
<mcphail> F1nny: good luck with that one!
<ablest1980> startup encrpytion mcphail ?
<koleygr> <Barones> I am glad you got it... If you need more help I will be here for about an hour
<mcphail> ablest1980: F1nny is converting to bcache and wants to know how to convert his lvm + luks setup in place. Beyond simple bcache setup, this is waaay beyond me
<Barones> koleygr, I thought in make a symbolic link pointing to .exe file, that wouldn't work?
<ablest1980> me too sorry
<koleygr> <Barones> No... It will not
<koleygr> <Barones> Wait a minute
<ablest1980> exe windows?
<Barones> running on wine
<ablest1980> oh ;)
<Barones> :P
<ablest1980> anyone know if steamos is still available for ubuntu?
<k1l> steam is still available for ubuntu, yes
<ablest1980> nvm
<ablest1980> ty
<ablest1980> how to do install
<ablest1980> not working with software center
<k1l> !steam | ablest1980
<ubottu> ablest1980: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<ablest1980> thanks
<k1l> in short: just install the steam package from ubuntu
<ablest1980> doesnt work with software center
<koleygr> <Barones> http://askubuntu.com/questions/6765/how-to-associate-a-file-with-a-program-installed-in-wine
<k1l> ablest1980: sudo apt update. then run sudo apt install steam
<koleygr> ^ check the answer with one vote
<ablest1980> k
<k1l> ablest1980: if you get any errors then show the whole output on paste.ubuntu.com and link it here
<ablest1980> k
<ablest1980> so far good
<ablest1980> thanks it worked
#ubuntu 2017-02-19
<koleygr> <Barones> the link here is simpler: http://askubuntu.com/questions/542074/how-to-create-a-launcher-for-wine-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<koleygr> Are you still there?
<Barones> koleygr, yes, sorry, I got a friend over just now, had to give attention to him
<koleygr> ok
<koleygr> at least see the command in Exec
<lerner> orage question: my clock shows AM/PM and id rather have it showing 24 hours format (22:35 for example). do you know what stfrtime letter I need? I didnt find it here https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/xfce-clock-custom-formatting-codes-753433/
<koleygr> this is how it starts
<k1l> lerner: i bet xfce got a menu setting in system settings for that
<k1l> lerner: or right click on the clock
<k1l> lerner: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/clock
<ablest1980> is xfce a visual theme?
<k1l> xfce is a desktop environment
<Barones> koleygr, I'm new to bash also, what does ; in path file means?
<ablest1980> like unity and gnome?
<k1l> ablest1980: yes, or kde
<koleygr> <Barones> with the last link the solution choosed as correct you need almost nothing about bash
<koleygr> <Barones> You just need to create the .desktop file and save it
<koleygr> <Barones> The command in Exec= is important to have the correct path
<Barones> I read it, but in exec the path file example has ; wine msoffice.exe
<koleygr> <Barones> Do you want detailed support? I can give you step by step info
<ablest1980> im googling screenshot
<ablest1980> file location barones
<koleygr> <Barones> Yes... this is for msoffice
<Barones> my exec is this one - Exec=~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files\ '(x86)'\Dude\; wine Dude.exe
<koleygr> nice
<nomic> ugh
<Barones> and didn't work, I got the erros - There was a error launching the application
<ablest1980> c:/program files
<koleygr> <Barones>http://askubuntu.com/questions/137151/how-does-one-create-a-custom-application-launcher-for-wine-installed-apps
<koleygr> sorry... I thought I sent you that before
<koleygr> sc -c "cd /home" etc
<Zeturo___> Barones, I don't think you can use ~ in a desktop launcher (you have to full the full path), and your last two \ should be /.
<ablest1980> sh -c "wine /home/USER/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/FOOBAR_FOLDER/foobar.exe"
<koleygr> and I am not sure about that " ' " in the (x86)
<koleygr> <ablest1980> he has the ap in x86
<ablest1980> 32?
<ablest1980> or windows?
<Barones> koleygr, great, it worked
<ablest1980> cool
<Barones> Exec=sh -c "cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files\ '(x86)'/Dude; wine Dude.exe"
<Barones> ablest1980, thanks too
<ablest1980> np
<koleygr> <Barones> Ok... nice...
<Barones> I don't know why I have to use ' also ;
<koleygr> where did you find these '
<Barones> I had to place it to get the correct path to the ()
<koleygr> <Barones> i think if you remove them it will still working
<ablest1980> im x86
<ablest1980> too
<ablest1980> 64 bit right/
<ablest1980> ?
<Barones> I'm x64
<koleygr> the problem is what kind of app is installed in wine
<koleygr> You can install 32 or 64 bit apps
<ablest1980> im 64 bit
<koleygr> and saves in different path in wine folder
<ablest1980> 32 on 64?
<ablest1980> k nvm
<koleygr> yes... wine can do that I think
<OerHeks> 64 bit wine apps?
<OerHeks> :-D
<Barones> it can, that's why the path folder is Program Files (86)
<Barones> koleygr, but it didnt work withou the '
<Barones> thoses special characters can only be represented within '' ?
<koleygr> <Barones> yes... may be the ( and )
<koleygr> probably that
<koleygr> Thanks
<koleygr> I will know in the future
<koleygr> I will make a program to make these desktop files automatc
<koleygr> automatic
<ablest1980_> hi
<ablest1980_> k1l
<Barones> nice, it would be great
<ablest1980_> steam crashed said fatal error when updaton
<ablest1980_> updating
<TandyUK> is it safe to just delete old kernel images from /boot?  /boot is full, apt-get wont finish an update or let me remove anything because of unmet dependencies,
<koleygr> <Barones> I will not do it
<koleygr> Somebody else did it before me
<stupid-cuda-guy> Hello! Currently on my 6th hour of trying to install CUDA, does anyone have any idea why I would be getting an error saying it is unable to locate kernal source? I have updated them
<koleygr> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wl-creator-creates-linux-desktop-launchers-for-windows-programs.html
<timy> TandyUK start by freeing up as much disk space as you can
<ablest1980_> do they got cs no steam for ubuntu?
<TandyUK> timy: /boot is full, theres at least 6 old kernels in there, i just dont want apt bitching any more lol
<timy> koleygr but it uses wine so its only going to work as good as wine does
<lerner> correct me if Im wrong: /etc/environment allows me to establish a proxy for the whole OS, meaning if orage looks for the time, it follows the proxy rules established in this file. If I establish redirection rules in a /etc/privoxy/config file, it only redirects traffic that I generate when I use a browser, is this right?
<OerHeks> TandyUK,  autoremove would do that for you > sudo apt-get autoremove
<TandyUK> OerHeks: that failed due to an unfinished transaction
<TandyUK> i just deleted the oldest few, and its runnign now
<TandyUK> i'll do an autoremove after to clean up the db
<koleygr> <timy> thank you for noticing... I will try with Qt/C++
<koleygr> tiny: https://github.com/konarev/wine-launcher-creator
<koleygr> ^this doesn't use wine
<koleygr> i think it is just python
<stupid-cuda-guy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/854268/installing-cuda-7-5-fails-on-ubuntu-14-0-4-5-with-error-driver-installation-is-u?rq=1
<stupid-cuda-guy> seems like this is same problem I am having
<stupid-cuda-guy> but I cannot install the other drivers
<ryanbird> hello
<pavlos> stupid-cuda-guy, I just installed cuda8 on 16.04 and it went fine. What's the issue?
<uxfi> singing songs ...
<glemsom> How do I disable the automatic loading of cpu-freq in he kernel?
<pavlos> glemsom, http://askubuntu.com/questions/523640/how-i-can-disable-cpu-frequency-scaling-and-set-the-system-to-performance
<glemsom> pavlos: This does actually not disable cpufreq, it just sets the "performance" profile...
<len__> my   head  going  to  sleep
<len__> hi  all
<koleygr> hi
<OerHeks> glemsom, if you run intel, add intel_pstate=disable to your kernel line
<OerHeks> glemsom, what do you gain with this?
<glemsom> OerHeks: Yes, that disabled the pstate driver... but, cpufreq seems to fall back to using the ACPI interface :/
<glemsom> hmm "processor.ignore_ppc=1" might work....
<dont-use-x86> I just installed Ubuntu Server 16.04.2 and whenever I try to use a keybind for a program(alt + arrow key) the tty switches when Ubuntu 16.04.1 never did that before. Can someone help me please?
<dont-use-x86> The program I am talking about that has that keybind is Weechat.
<oleg> 0
<cyphase> has anyone experienced media files that worked in Totem previously suddenly popping up the codec dialog, wanting to install gstreamer1.0-plugins-good (i386)? i'm a 64-bit system, and as i said, this file played fine previously; it's not the only one. i already have the 64-bit version of gstreamer1.0-plugins-good installed
<Guest19322> Ахренеть
<XHeart> good evening everyone.
<koleygr> Hi
<koffeinfriedhof> hi
<koleygr> It is night here... but ok
<XHeart> i am using ubuntu 16.04, i do not want the PC to go into hybernate if their is no activity, i do not want to keep entering my password to resume my activities
<XHeart> where do i go to change that option?
<koleygr> <XHeart> try from the "power button" on the top
<cyphase> aand now it's working again, without installing the package.. that's weird
<koleygr> find system settings
<koleygr> <XHeart> I think it is power or something in there
<jack> I had to use nomodeset when booting to the live version of ubuntu. I then installed it to my hard drive and rebooting. I am unable to log in becuase it freezes when I try. I think I need grahics drivers or to boot in nomodeset again, but I am not sure how to do this now that is installed, only how to boot into nomodeset from the live usb.  Does anyone know how to do this
<XHeart> koleygr is is system settings then power
<XHeart> thanks for the help but i mean if i am downloading a file that takes time and the pc sees no activity of my part the pc will go to promt my password for me to get back to the desktop
<asedfcasd> hey, what's the default file manager in ubuntu?
<XHeart> i do not want that to happen
<Conflict> i think i'm having problems with the package manager, i tried upgrading transmission and it seems to be borking it:
<Conflict> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<Conflict> After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
<Conflict> Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
<Conflict> Setting up transmission-daemon (2.92-1ubuntu1~16.10.1) ...
<Conflict> Job for transmission-daemon.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status transmission-daemon.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<koleygr> <XHeart> system settings... then "displays" or something
<sirv> this world is full of psychopaths
<koleygr> there if you choose never for turn off the screen
<Conflict> oops my bad, i only meant to paste 2 lines
<Conflict> can anyone help?
<ablest1980> how do i instal etlagacy on ubuntu?
<koleygr>  <XHeart> are you there?
<XHeart> yes
<XHeart> strange because in hybernate it is off
<koleygr> <Conflict> check the commands it says
<koleygr> ^may be it is some simple that is output of these commands
<koleygr> <XHeart> lock screen?
<Conflict> koleygr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24024098/
<XHeart> koleygr! yes
<XHeart> brightness & Lock
<XHeart> you set the minutes and or no lock!
<XHeart> finally!
<XHeart> Thank you very much.
<koleygr> welcome
<koleygr> <Conflict> do you have a dash (-) in your username?
<Conflict> koleygr: no i do not
<Ven0m> When I was younger, multiple people were molded into my brain
<Ven0m> I am the one who hurt them, but they deleted my memory
<Ven0m> I am the attacker
<lebeev> hot same Ven0m
<lebeev> we should hook up
<flaco> hola
<se> halo
<maggie> shit
<se> i have problem in elementary os
<se> Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/id.archive.ubuntu.com ubuntu dists xenial-backports main_binary-amd64_Packages
<se> why ?
<flaco> como están todos?
<se> help me
<maggie> 简体中文吧各位
<maggie> 歪果仁朋友？
<flaco> si, maggie tiene razón
<flaco> la verdad no se que dijo
<maggie> 你看懂了？
<flaco> O.O
<maggie> 0-0-
<flaco> OoO
<flaco> :D
<flaco> :/
<flaco> que chat tan interesante
<Conflict> anyone know why transmission-daemon won't start in ubuntu? --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24024098/
<maggie> Do not you understand Chinese?
<flaco> claro que si... todos somos políglotas
<flaco> jajajaja
<maggie> How about your Chinese？
<flaco> que tal tu español?
<Conflict> koleygr: however, the transmission username is debian-transmission... hmm.  i'm reading the bugzilla report about systems not working with dashes as well.
<arooni> i put autokey-gtk on ubutnu 16.04; set a keyboard shortcut; but when i do it it doesnt seem to work... ideas?
<maggie> Le français qui ne le serait pas?
<koleygr> <Conflict> Yes... but I didn't found that problem in ubuntu
<koleygr> just in Arch
<bazhang> #ubuntu-fr maggie
<bazhang> here is english maggie
<flaco> jajajaja... maggie, eres genial con google translate
<maggie> deepin os
<flaco> felicidades
<Conflict> koleygr: right.  this is really strange.  any other ideas what it could be?
<koleygr> <Conflict> it could be the same problem with the user you said
<koleygr> try to change name
<koleygr> can you?
<flaco> que aburrimiento
<maggie> qu'est - ce que?
<flaco> chao a todos
<IggyGee> In the "Software & Updates" > "Other Software" tab, should I delete the unchecked packages? Also, why are there sometimes two version of a package? (e.g. "main" and "main (Source Code)")
<maggie> haha
<Conflict> koleygr: well, i'm assuming transmission needs to use "debian-transmission" as the username, how can i tell it to use a different username?
<Bashing-om> ig
<Ben64> Conflict: a certain username is not required
<Ben64>                                                   con
<Ben64> eww
<koleygr> Conflict just check file /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon
<koleygr> is there one?
<Bashing-om> IggyGee: Software & Updates is the sources that you desire to fetch what you want . I would not uncheck anything I have not researched . as to source code, That is there in the event that you want to obtain the sources code of any packaging. If ya do not want source code, then yes uncheck it . will update much faster .
<Conflict> koleygr: yes there is.  and i changed the line "username=debian-transmission" to my user name (which doesn't have a dash in it) and tried running transmission through systemd and it still gives the same error
<IggyGee> ooh, thank you Bashing-om, that was good information. Where can I learn more about the whole package ecosystem?
<koleygr> https://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?t=14836
<koleygr> <Conflict> ^ I think you have to change some more things
<koleygr> check the link
<Conflict> reading it now, thanks
<Bashing-om> IggyGee: My goto for dpkg : https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html / as ubuntu is debian based these docs do apply .
<IggyGee> awesome, thanks Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> IggyGee: Glad to help ; dpkg can get real deep real quick :)
<mr_yogurt> what's up with ubuntu dumping vram contents onto the screen when I log in? (or, what I assume is VRAM contents. I just rebooted from windows and the windows 'restarting' thing showed up, sorta messed up)
<koleygr> <Conflict> I don't know where settings.json file is
<koleygr> ^but i think you have just to change it's ownership
<Conflict> koleygr: i think it's in /etc/transmission-daemon  but the weird thing is that it looks like the ubuntu package manager already changed the name/ownership of everything to 'debian-transmission' already?
<koleygr> Why did you used package manager?
<Conflict> all i did was upgrade ubuntu
<Conflict> and transmission was included in the upgrade apparently
<koleygr> did you installed something?
<koleygr> ok
<koleygr> try again
<koleygr> it is just two changes
<koleygr> look at the last answer only
<koleygr> <Conflict> I am sorry but I have to go for sleep... It is 5:00 in the morning here... If it doesn't work keep the pastebin file you show me with the bug we found and the last post with the changes we done so that somebody can help you to revert them...
<scott_tams> how do you set a custom background image in lightdm (when using it as a standalone lock-screen/greeter/login screen)
<Conflict> koleygr: yeah i tried what the post said and it is still not working :(
<scott_tams> ?
<Conflict> koleygr: thanks for your help, if i see you tomorrow or something i'll let you know if i made any progress
<koleygr> ok
<koleygr> If it is easy for you try to revert the changes
<koleygr> it is easy... and show the pastebin file with the error to the next who will try to help
<koleygr> bye
<lerner> i installed whonix and the whole thing ate 30 GiB of RAM. Is there any program or command I can use to list what programs consume how much space?
<basil1x> lerner, htop should report that.
<basil1x> Also cpu usage and lots of other bumf.
<lerner> wrong question
<basil1x> ?
<lerner> in fact I dont know how to ask what I need
<lerner> whonix reserver 30 GiB of space, not ram
<lerner> reserved*
<basil1x> Let's puzzle it out.  What's going on you want to investigate?
<basil1x> OK... reserved how?  on your SSD?
<lerner> I wonder if I can use a command to know if other programs also reserve such a big bunch of space
<lerner> yes, on my SSD
<basil1x> Right.  You can turn on fole size reporting in your file manager (nautilus, thunar, whatever)
<basil1x> file*
<lerner> ok, good
<basil1x> And then look at the individual files.
<basil1x> There's also that disk report GUI thing I can't recall the name of just now.  One moment.
<lerner> so, whonix includes 2 files, a gateway and a workstation: each of them is, according to thunar, 105 GiB, but I remember that my SSD had 200 GiB of free space and now it has 170, meaning 30 GiB were 'reserved'...
<lerner> each of them, the 2 of them: 210 GiB, but I still have free space and working without problems
<lerner> 200 GiB just minutes ago, before installing
<basil1x> Disk Usage Analyser.  It's installed by default, so just click the whorly icon atop the sidebar, and type 'Disk' and it should show up.
<basil1x> AH, so you're wondering why it went and reserved more space than it actually wantede?
<basil1x> -e
<lerner> ill try to figure the answer reading the documentation
<basil1x> Likely bcos it needed the extra space for something during installation.
<scott_tams> how do you set a custom background image in lightdm (when using it as a standalone lock-screen/greeter/login screen)?
<haitian> The subject of circumcision is dark and deep. Some aspects are *so* dark and *so* deep -- so remote from the average person's experience and awareness -- that there is almost no way for the average person to become aware of them
<Bashing-om> haitian: I have a circumcised 'buntu. does that count ? - this channel is ubuntu support :)
<haitian> http://sexuallymutilatedchild.org/post1.htm
<Menzie607> !Ops | haitian
<ubottu> haitian: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<DalekSec> haitian: That's in no way, shape or form fitting for this channel, please don't post that here.
<stryakr_> Is there some issue that I should be aware of when using mpd as my regular user on ubuntu? It works fine when running as the mpd user, but when I move the config into my user directory and changing the respective locations of different parts (db, state, pid, etc) it will find and add files to the database, but both mpc and ncmpcpp both have issues and state "no such file or directory"
<lerner> how do I start a program (say firefox, or marble) from the cli with no proxies, if my /etc/environment is 'proxied'?
<haitian> Fukishima Today: Nightmare of History https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKesy2yv5UM
<effectnet> helllo
<effectnet> how do i mount my 1t drive? i dont see it
<scott_tams> sudo fdisk -l find the drive then sudo mount /dev/drive /mount/point
<stryakr_> qq
<effectnet> k
<effectnet> k found it
<lihka> Client: HexChat 2.12.0 • OS: Ubuntu "yakkety" 16.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6200U CPU @ 2.30GHz (487MHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.5 GiB Total (6.0 GiB Free) Swap: 7.7 GiB Total (7.7 GiB Free) • Storage: 186.5 GB / 966.7 GB (780.2 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 520 @ Intel Corporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers • Uptime: 39m 47s
<lihka> clear
<Guest86617> hello to the chat
<lihka> hi
<lihka> i have a lenovo tp yoga 460 and cant get the accelometer to work
<Guest86617> having a ubuntu issue every time I plug in an external monitor. Is this the correct place to ask for sugggestions?
<lihka> i am on kernel 4.8 and using iio-sensor-proxy 1.3
<lihka> pls help
<scott_tams> Guest86617, yes, probably, what is the exact issue.
<Guest86617> thanks for the reply scott
<Guest86617>  As soon as I plug in any external monitor the display goes crazy,
<Guest86617> randomly changing which display is used
<Guest86617> what resolution,what display mode all changing
<Guest86617> this is a new install on an older dell laptop.
<Guest86617> if I close my eye you cant see mee, so do I need to be a squeaky wheel here?
<Guest86617> so thats how I lost my other eye...
<Guest86617> can I get the icon in cornsilk blue color?
<Ben64> Guest86617: stop that
<Guest86617> Have I been spending more and more time being tyler durdin?
<effectnet> my user cant write to /mnt/otherdrive
<effectnet> i mean /media/otherdrive
<Ben64> effectnet: what filesystem, how is it mounted?               --- "mount" in terminal to find out
<effectnet> i typed in mount ...  earlier
<effectnet> how do i want my user to be able to write?  change the permission on the dir?
<Ben64> effectnet: what filesystem, how is it mounted?               --- "mount" in terminal to find out
<stryakr_> I am trying to run mpd as my user, but when I start the program up, it is not visable to netcat, but if I start it up using systemctl and as the user mpd, it shows up. Is there a setting I need to be aware of?
<effectnet> type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)
<Ben64> effectnet: what's the output of "ls -ld /media/otherdrive"
<Guest86617> anyone know why ubuntu 16.04 goes cuts when I plug in a vga monitor,resolutions keep changing about once a second screen flips back and forthe detween laptop screen and external monitor , video mode goes from mirror to expanded?
<Guest86617> +1
<effectnet> oh i chown it?
<Ben64> effectnet: possibly, i didn't see the output from the command
<effectnet> ah got it, thank you
<amosbird> Hello, how can I add a route to override current default route?
<Guest86617> Is there a better place to ask this type of question?
<amosbird> since dhcp router repeatedly broadcast default route
<Ben64> amosbird: don't use dhcp, just set static networking info
<amosbird> Ben64: well, can I use something like 0.0.0.0/1?
<Guest86617> Help?
<neildugan> hi I am trying to get the ltsp to work (I have lxc installed too).  the problem I am having is that the dnsmasq isn't starting.  I keep getting the error "failed to create scoket for 10.20.1.1: Addres already in use"  .... but netstat says there in nothing on the port 5353 ... I have bind-interfaces set ... I have noticed that the dnsmasq for the lxc bridge is binding to udp:*.bootps port, even with the bind-interface option in its
<neildugan> configuration file
<Ben64> amosbird: what is your goal
<Guest86617> join irssi
<stryakr> Is there something aside from setting up a rule in host.allow in order for mpd to be able to be accessible?
<amosbird> Ben64: wifi is more useable with DHCP
<Ben64> amosbird: and it's significantly less usable without a real route
<neildugan> lxc is starting up a dnsmasq with this command "dnsmasq --conf-file=/etc/lxc/dnsmasq.conf -u lxc-dnsmasq --strict-order --bind-interfaces --pid-file=/run/lxc/dnsmasq.pid --listen-address 10.0.3.1 --dhcp-range 10.0.3.2,10.0.3.254 --dhcp-lease-max=253 --dhcp-no-override --except-interface=lo --interface=lxcbr0 --dhcp-leasefile=/var/lib/misc/dnsmasq.lxcbr0.leases --dhcp-authoritative"  but netstat is reporting that udp:*.bootps has bee
<neildugan> n obtained by this process ... this appears to be wrong to me ... what could be the problem?
<sukhoi> русские есть?
<m52> So, I just started using this machine, and the software installer is refusing to install chrome. I click install, it goes to installing... then reverts to show me the install button again after a few seconds.
<harry_> hi
<harry_> the first time i use ubuntu hexchat
<harry_> some body talk to me?
<neildugan> harry_ hi
<Bad_Dream> no harry_
<harry_> hi
<Bad_Dream> no talking allowed here
<harry_> why/
<Ben64> it's a support channel
<harry_> oh, i see
<m52> Didn't really want to plop down multiple questions at once, but I'd also like lubuntu to actually respond to scroll lock. I'm using a kvm switch that operates on scroll lock which is much easier than reaching down on the buttons.
<m52> I think I found a thing on that one, though
<Mr_Cyclops> harry_, Do you know how to use the terminal in Ubuntu?
<m52> Okay yeah, that's confirmed to work.
<m52> Still can't install chrome though, which is a fairly large problem. Unless anyone wants to recommend another browser, but even so programs shouldn't be failing to install like that.
<Ben64> m52: where did you get chrome
<m52> I downloaded the .deb package from google.com/chrome
<Mr_Cyclops> m52, this is how I use the chrome downloaded from the internet
<Ben64> m52: dpkg -i /path/to/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<Mr_Cyclops> sudo apt-get install gdebi
<Mr_Cyclops> sudo gdebi <google_chrome.deb package>
<Mr_Cyclops> try that
<Mr_Cyclops> ?
<Mr_Cyclops> Ben64, right on! :)
<Ben64> m52: whoops, "sudo dpkg"
<m52> hmmm
<Mr_Cyclops> m52, either sudo dpkg -i <pakcage name> or sudo gdebi <package name>
<m52> that would require me actually having a decent browser, like, idk, chrome, that would tell me stuff like where it put it...
<Ben64> m52: wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb; sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<Mr_Cyclops> Do you have it downloaded already?
<m52> this isn't a 64-bit machine lol
<m52> yes I do
<Mr_Cyclops> any browser puts the downloads to your /home/<userid>/Downloads folder by default
<Mr_Cyclops> see if you have the .deb file there
<m52> ...wait, is that the problem? Did the download go to a 64-bit version?
<m52> that folder is blank, Mr_Cyclops
<Ben64> m52: there is no 32 bit chrome
<m52> ...
 * m52 facedesks
<amosbird> Ben64: hmm, can I make a default route have higher priority?
<Mr_Cyclops> m52, do you know where the downloaded file is?
<Ben64> amosbird: what is your goal
<beast> can install google chrome
<m52> Mr_Cyclops, nope. Software installer claims it can see it but like I said, the install button doesn't really do what it should.
<Mr_Cyclops> m52, you said you downloaded the file from google
<Ben64> m52: because you're not on 64bit, case closed
<amosbird> Ben64: well I have a vpn
<Mr_Cyclops> m52, open a terminal and type the following
<koen_> I created a user using adduser command now if i press sudo <cmd> it tells that the user is not in the sudoers file
<Mr_Cyclops> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<m52> yay for apt-get, that seems to be doing something usefukl
<m52> -l
<m52> -k **
<Ben64> koen_: correct, by default new users do not have access to sudo
<Mr_Cyclops> koen_, you need to use the command visudo, that opens the file /etc/sudoers in vi or nano text editor and then you can add the user
<Ben64> Mr_Cyclops: nope
<koen_> oh sure
<Ben64> koen_: sudo adduser <username> sudo
<Mr_Cyclops> Ben64, if the user is not a part of sudoers, how can you use the sudo command to add the user to sudoers?
<m52> ...huh, I thought I'd gotten the scroll lock working o.o now it's not again
<m52> bah
<Ben64> Mr_Cyclops: by using a user that has sudo
<koen_> Ben64: is that a correct command or its a typo? i have never seen sudo after the adduesr
<Ben64> koen_: it adds the username to the sudo group
<neildugan> I have this file http://pastebin.com/cSRe3kR8 in "/etc/network/interfaces.d/br1" but br1 never comes up after a reboot :-(  and "ifup br1" returns the error ... Cannot find device "br1" ... how can I get the to be created
<koen_> Ben64: i.e. which is in /etc/sudoers?
<Ben64> koen_: yeah but you never have to mess with that file
<m52> Mr_Cyclops: Yay it's working ty
<m52> of course, scroll lock has stopped working, -.-
<m52> oh, because as soon as I closed terminal my xmodmap changes were wiped
<koen_> Ben64 Mr_Cyclops: so if i have to skip the password everytime i switch to an user.is there any way?
<Ben64> koen_: what?
<koen_> evrytime i do a su - test2 from a test1 user.it prompts for a password.how to skip this
<Ben64> you don't
<koen_> Ben64: we cant?
<Ben64> you're asking how to log into a user without the user's password, of course you can't
<neildugan> koen_, if you do "sudo -i" to become root ... then I don't think "su test2" will ask for a password
<koen_> neildugan: i dont want to come to root very often
<koen_> Ben64: sure
 * m52 sighs. Nope, this isn't working.
<neildugan> koen_, yes you don't
<m52> So, I followed this https://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/07/getting-scroll-lock-to-work-in-ubuntu/
<m52> and scroll lock will work while that terminal session is open
<m52> but I need it to work without having a terminal open
<m52> or it defeats the point
<neildugan> m52 does putting the command in "/etc/rc.local" help
<Ben64> m52: didn't you say you use it on a kvm
<m52> Ben64: That's why I need ubuntu to respond to it, yes.
<Ben64> why does the os need to do anything to it?
<Ben64> the kvm is before the computer
<neildugan> m52 my KVM works fine without enabling it in the OS
<m52> Don't ask me. I just know scroll lock doesn't work if I don't enable it on ubuntu. I mean, the other computer is windows and it works fine to go windows -> ubuntu. But to go the other way unless I enable it it doesn't :/
<Ben64> that's the whole point of a kvm
<m52> You would think.
<m52> All I know is what I'm actually getting though.
<neildugan> m52 I need to use "scroll lock" twice for it to be recognised by the KVM
<m52> correct
<Ben64> sounds like a bad kvm then
<m52> the problem is that ubuntu isn't recognizing the first key press at all
<m52> because it's ignoring that key's existence
<Ben64> more likely is the kvm is capturing it
<m52> unless I activate it in terminal with xmodmap
<m52> no, because, again, with xmodmap it works fine, and on the windows side it works fine
<neildugan> m52 but the switching has nothing to do with the OS ... it all hardware done by the KVM
<m52> :/
<m52> You keep telling me what should be the case.
<m52> That's great, but it's simply not true in mine.
<koen_> Ben64: sudo adduser <user> sudo  this command doesnt work
<Ben64> koen_: yes it does
<m52> Like, in windows, if I press scroll lock once, it lights. The second press deactivates the light and switches over to ubuntu.
<koen_> Ben64:this tells that the user doesnt exists
<m52> In ubuntu, if I haven't activated scroll lock, it never lights up, and press again still does nothing
<Ben64> koen_: then put in the right username
<m52> koen_, don't actually use <>
<koen_> Ben64: so we have to create a user first is it?
<Ben64> koen_: yes you have to create a user before giving it sudo access
<koen_> m52: yep just to keep it readable i did here
 * m52 nods. Okay just making sure.
<neildugan> I have this file http://pastebin.com/cSRe3kR8 in "/etc/network/interfaces.d/br1" but br1 never comes up after a reboot :-(  and "ifup br1" returns the error ... Cannot find device "br1" ... how can I get the to be created
<Ben64> m52: try this `xset led named "Scroll Lock"; sleep 0.5; xset -led named "Scroll Lock"`
<m52> I was just thinking that lol, trying it
<m52> Ben64: Indeed, that triggers the kvm correctly.
<m52> As it should have.
<Ben64> dumb kvm
<Ben64> uses led instead of key
<m52> so, yes, I need scroll lock to respond correctly :P
<Ben64> just make a keyboard shortcut that runs a script to toggle the led
<m52> ...Wouldn't such a key be something like... uh, scroll lock? :P
<Ben64> easier my way
<m52> But that means I'm clearing another key combination for that
<Ben64> uh, use scroll lock
<m52> okay, uh, how do I do this?
<Ben64> keyboard shortcuts
 * m52 hasn't worked with creating keyboard shortcuts much
 * m52 googles
<Ben64> settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts
 * m52 is feeling like a big moron right now. :/
 * m52 can't find settings.
<m52> I see a few different types of settings in the menus, but not a generic settings or anything that would indicate keyboard...
<m52> everything I can find says to go to system settings... which doesn't seem to exist, or I'm just blind today :/
<domo> if I want to install ubuntu, but use gnome, should I do it myself or use Ubuntu GNOME distro?
<domo> is it actually "official"?
<Bashing-om> !flavors | domo
<ubottu> domo: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<domo> great
<domo> so my next question is - if you were looking to use gnome, would you use ubuntu-gnome, or install gnome over ubuntu?
<domo> what does ubuntu-gnome offer besides out of box gnome?
<EriC^^> domo: the apps that come with gnome
<mentolo> Hellow
<mentolo> hi webturtle0
<nitish> can I upgrade ubuntu 14.04 lts to 16.04.2?
<Ben64> nitish: yep
<NemosCene21> How did ubuntu got its name?
<Ben64> NemosCene21: https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu
<nitish> how can I exit to #ubuntu without quitting irc?
<EriC^^> nitish: /part
<nitish> or is there any way to switch channel?
<EriC^^> or /close
<Imperador-DG-> Hello brothers
<EriC^^> nitish: which irc client?
<nitish> EriC^^: irssi
<EriC^^> alt+1-2-3..
<EriC^^> or /1 /2
<Imperador-DG-> ;)
<neildugan> I am trying to get the ltsp to work (I have lxc installed too).  the problem I am having is that the dnsmasq isn't starting.  I keep getting the error "failed to create scoket for 10.20.1.1: Addres already in use"  .... but netstat says there in nothing ... I have bind-interfaces set in the configuration
<hybris_> hi
<hybris_> sup all
<ryzokuken> hey all!
<ryzokuken> needed a little advice
<ryzokuken> anyone up?
<gulzar> hi. Any good font-manager? The one with kde5 systemsetting is best, but tooo many dependencies. ANd the 'font-manager' provided by gnome is useless,and font-matrix is weird to use
<ryzokuken> which DE should I use?
<ryzokuken> Just installed Ubuntu-GNOME, and have some pretty significant issues.
<gulzar> ryzokuken: your requirements?
<ryzokuken> it should be fairly fast
<gulzar> and....
<ryzokuken> and stuff should work on it. For instance, snaps don't work properly on Ubuntu_GNOME
<ryzokuken> atleast for me
<ryzokuken> It could also be good-looking, but that doesn't matter much.
<ryzokuken> KDE is too heavy for me. Unity is pretty heavy too.
<gulzar> xfce4
<ryzokuken> GNOME is what I've been using for sometime, but it misbehaves
<gulzar> pantheon
<gulzar> these two can help you
<ryzokuken> Elementary seemed to be almost unusable
<gulzar> ryzokuken: then xfce
<ryzokuken> probably because they make their own set of software
<B105PH3RE> xfce
<gulzar> ryzokuken: its more like ubuntu do its own patches
<ryzokuken> I used XFCE once with Mint, it was okay, but had some minor issues
<ryzokuken> for instance, most devs give more support to the GNOME family of DEs
<gulzar> ryzokuken: like?
<ryzokuken> ** and attention.
<gulzar> ryzokuken: what issues? My xfce works like a charm
<ryzokuken> Also, I have no idea if Xubuntu works well.
<gulzar> ryzokuken: no need to change OS, install any one and intall DE as needed
<ryzokuken> I have had issues doing that
<ryzokuken> cross compatibility usually hits me hard
<gulzar> ryzokuken: Please tell the issues, don't talk like 'this' 'that' speak the probleme
<ryzokuken> a fresh install always seems simpler
<ryzokuken> for instance, DEs sometimes use certain modded versions of packages and installing other DE might create too many conflicts
<ryzokuken> XFCE will come with it's own complete set of software which it'll work best with.
<gulzar> ryzokuken: can't find any such example
<gulzar> ryzokuken: only problem is with unity on other distros, but on ubuntu there is no issue with any DE
<ryzokuken> gulzar: Okay
<gulzar> ryzokuken: you can install xubutnu-desktop to expeience xubutnu or jsut install xfce4 and configure to enjot default
<ryzokuken> I have limited time, and not many overheads. Should I install Xubuntu/Mint XFCE or go with XFCE on my current distro?
<kk4ewt> ryzokuken,  what is your current distro
<ryzokuken> Ubuntu-GNOME
<kk4ewt> so yes you can instal xfce on it and try it out
<gulzar> just intall xfce, configure and enjoy
<Countess_Bathory> ^
<gulzar> hi. Any good font-manager? The one with kde5 systemsetting is best, but tooo many dependencies. ANd the 'font-manager' provided by gnome is useless,and font-matrix is weird to use
<ryzokuken> not xubuntu-desktop?
<gulzar> ryzokuken: you can , but its preconfigured , you can try that for complete xbuntu feleing
<ryzokuken> like... xubuntu-desktop must come with XFCE terminal and what not
<gulzar> ryzokuken: since when are you ushing linux?
<ryzokuken> not long enough
<gulzar> ryzokuken: your answers are not exact, *ignoring you
<cage_raphel>  /msg NickServ identify krishna143
<ryzokuken> gulzar: I'm sorry for that.
<ryzokuken> so, installing xfce4 and rebooting should do the trick?
<kk4ewt> ryzokuken,  at the login you need to select xfce after you select your user
<ryzokuken> kk4ewt: okay, thanks
<ryzokuken> XFCE must use an alternate login manager?
<ryzokuken> gnome uses gdm, i suppose.
<gulzar> ryzokuken: no need, gdm can work
<ryzokuken> gulzar: okay, thanks :D
<ryzokuken> for instance, there's this problem (I dunno if it's GNOME specific)
<ryzokuken> when I use Alt+F4 (for closing window) or Alt+any function key
<ryzokuken> it opens a tty (as if i pressed ctrl+alt+function)
<cage_raphel> Hey guys.. i am running ubu 16.04 and for some reason it hangs and freezes abruptly. Whats intresting is that it does not give me any error message and i am not able to find any specific application which is making the system to freeze.  i did try doing some online search but couldnt find much help. Any suggestiions to help me resolve this freeze issue on my system would be highly apprciated!!
<neildugan> I am trying to get the ltsp to work (I have lxc installed too).  the problem I am having is that the dnsmasq isn't starting.  I keep getting the error "failed to create scoket for 10.20.1.1: Addres already in use"  .... but netstat says there in nothing ... I have bind-interfaces set in the configuration
<neildugan> cage_raphel, can you use the terminals on <ctrl><f1> etc ?
<jamie_1> hey odd question, i'm running on ubuntu gnome 16.10 and im wondering how to run unity 8 on it? i know ubuntu 16.10 comes with the technical preview like gnome with gnome on wayland, but is there a way to run unity8 on gnome?
<jamie_1> i get the feeling its not a simple as swapping to using lightdm instead of gdm
<jamie_1> i feel like for the gnome flavor they probably removed the unity8 since its not accessible without lightdm to not have extra stuff laying aorund
<ruby32> are there alternatives to lubuntu/lxde that are good for VMs running on my desktop? something that is lightweight
<cage_raphel> neildugan, i just attempted doing a cntrl f1 and the terminal doesnt seem to open.. so no.. its not working
<journeymangeek> ruby32: don't run a DE? ;p
<journeymangeek> twm is roughly as minimal as you can get. And for a good many things command line is good enough
<jamie_1> ruby32: xfce?
<alkisg> ruby32: ubuntu-mate is very good, and you can select to run it without compositing too
<ducasse> jamie_1: you should just be able to install unity8-desktop-session, don't know if you need to switch to lightdm. unity8 is nowhere near a usable state, though.
<backbox> ello
<backbox> im now use backbox as usb live but i want to install in my c drive
<ducasse> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<sergey_> hi all!
<ALAD33N> hello i want to install backbx
<cage_raphel> ALAD33N, pls folow http://linuxpitstop.com/install-backbox-linux-4-3/
<cage_raphel> !blackbox
<cage_raphel> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<jamie_1> ducasse: i just want to see where its at
<jamie_1> ducasse: last time i looked at it was months ago... and it was barely anything at that point... was basically the phone ui on a computer
<viktor> ehlo
<viktor> can I do lvresize to a smaller value? like lvresize --size 50G
<jinxi2> hi, what is the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get full-upgrade?
<viktor> -50G I mean
<Ben64> !dist-upgrade | jinxi2
<ubottu> jinxi2: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<viktor> do I need to do lvresize on a live system?
<alkisg> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Kartagis> hi
<Sepher> hey man
<Castor_Troy> hey
<Castor_Troy> does xubuntu has any positive effect on battery /
<alkisg> Nah
<Kartagis> many tuts say not to reduce lvm size. how hard is it to recover if things go south?
<Kartagis> should I reinstall?
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  first: backup personal/important files
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: there is nothing I should want to backup
<ducasse> Kartagis: remember to resize the fs first
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: then go live and invoke lvresize from there?
<Kartagis> ducasse: gparted doesn't let me
<ducasse> Kartagis: it probably does that by itself, but i would still do it from cli
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<Kartagis> ducasse: fs resizing?
<ducasse> Kartagis: the whole thing, i don't trust gparted. that's just me, though.
<Kartagis> ducasse: but gparted doesn't even let me to fs resizing
<ducasse> Kartagis: i told you, maybe it does it automatically.
<Kartagis> I can't even drag
<Kartagis> I tried before
<Kartagis> I should go live first, right?
<j4ckcom> hello i can use ubuntu with 1G ram? it is impossiblem?
<j4ckcom> impossible?
<wedgie> should be fine. may want to consider one of the lighter weight desktop varients if the hardware is that old, though
<OerHeks> j4ckcom, sure it is possible, don't expect a racemonster
<ducasse> Kartagis: you shouldn't _need: to, but if it is your root fs it's not a bad idea
<j4ckcom> thanks OerHeks
<j4ckcom> :)
<Xundres> hi
<Xundres> is there a way to hide a tray icon?
<Xundres> (chat tray icon of thunderbird in specific)
<j4ckcom> i have 4G memory on windows 7, and i use vmware for ubuntu, how can i distribute ram size?   i use it 2G for windows and 2G for ubuntu. it is ok?
<stickyrice1> hi
<[jasper]> hej guys, I keep getting these reports in mail: ron <root@e7be6f510312> root    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly    --------> /bin/sh: 1: root: not found
<[jasper]> now this prolly has something to do with root being in crontab where it shouldn't be as a user....however when I check the system tab this all looks fine..
<[jasper]> are there any places I can check for further settins?
<Ben64> have you checked /etc/cron.hourly
<[jasper]> cron.hourly is an empty directory
<CrazyTux> hello, what are snap packages?
<Ben64> [jasper]: check syslog for more info
<[jasper]> i'm running ubuntu in a docker...so have no syslog :(
<MonkeyDust> !snappy | CrazyTux
<ubottu> CrazyTux: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<moz_> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 16.10 on my laptop inspiron 15 3551. When I close the lid, the system freezes. Any help?
<tanay> can i install qt 5.6 on ubuntu 16.04? having issues with vlc
<k1l> tanay: issues with vlc? the original ubuntu package?
<tanay> yeah....when it is minimize state and i go to full screen it works ok. but from maximize state if i go to fullscreen scaling seems to be problem
<tanay> it zooms in.
<Xundres> is there a way to hide a tray icon?
<OerHeks> Xundres, uninstall it?
<ducasse> Xundres: turn it off in the application that creates it, if there is a setting for it
<tanay> i found few website where it says it is problem with qt5 and upgrading to qt5.6 will solve it.but dont know if that will lead os to mess.
<k1l> tanay: what desktop is in use?
<tanay> pantheon
<Xundres> OerHeks: no
<Xundres> ducasse: no
<Xundres> I don't wanna uninstall thunderbird.. and there is no option to disable it
<ducasse> Xundres: then no
<OerHeks> not uninstall thunderbird, just the icon thingy ?
<k1l> tanay: i would ask the elementary guys if this is aknown issue for their desktop. i dont think changing the qt version will help there but make a mess with other programs then
<moz_> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 16.10 on my laptop inspiron 15 3551. When I close the lid, the system freezes. Any help?
<Xundres> just hide the chat tray icon
<tanay> yeah.....but their irc channel is like dead. no one is there to help
<k1l> tanay: look if they have a forum or such on their website.
<tanay> i have also found this problem on their forum posted by someone...but none replied. and thus i have install cinnamon desktop as of now.
<MonkeyDust> Xundres  open the apps in a different workspace (ctrl-alt arrow)
<j4ckcom> i have 4G memory on windows 7, and i use vmware for ubuntu, how can i distribute ram size?  i use it 2G for windows and 2G for ubuntu. it is ok?
<Xundres> MonkeyDust: then?
<MonkeyDust> Xundres  then go back to the first workspace, so you don't see the icon
<Xundres> I solved
<moz_> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 16.10 on my laptop inspiron 15 3551. When I close the lid, the system freezes. Any help?
<aladeen> i installed today linux backbox i dont know strat from where ?
<MonkeyDust> !backbox | aladeen
<ubottu> aladeen: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<anddam> can gnome Dictionary use opendict or anyway non-online content?
<anddam> or do I need to grab an openDict client?
<CrazyTux> how can I install snaps on Xubuntu/Lubuntu?
<bazhang> CrazyTux, tried asking in #snappy yet
<k1l> CrazyTux: sudo snap install snapname
<CrazyTux> yes. Didn't get any response there.
<MonkeyDust> CrazyTux  start here https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/snappy
<CrazyTux> ok. Thanks
<anddam> can a deactivated launchpad account be reactivated? the help doesn't mention it
<OerHeks> anddam, maybe they guys @ #launchpad can answer that
<anddam> oh jeez, "Recovering your account" https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Closing
<anddam> nvm
<anddam> OerHeks: oh I thought Ubuntu and Launchpad were closely tied
<anddam> i.e. I didn't know there's a dedicated channel
<OerHeks> They are, but not all of us know all details about launchpad.
<rahmonali> hi
<rahmonali> i have problem
<rahmonali> i cant install fluxion on my ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !find fluxion
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fluxion&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<MonkeyDust> what's fluxion?
<rahmonali> wifi cracker
<ikonia> there we go
<rahmonali> do  know this
<bazhang> rahmonali, thats not supported here
<rahmonali> why?
<ducasse> rahmonali: we're not helping you with that, at least not me
<bazhang> rahmonali, the 'cracker '
<k1l> rahmonali: since you want to test your own wifi for research and not the neighbours wifi, you want to know how it works and what it does. so you need to read the documentation anyways. so go and read it.
<rahmonali> are there programs which crack wifi password?
<rahmonali> for ubuntu?
<Countess_Bathory> not in here.  try google & make sure you log into google 1st
<rahmonali> i looked for but couldnt find
<OerHeks> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/search/?q=wifi&op=
<rahmonali> and i cant update my ubuntu repositories
<ikonia> rahmonali: what is the problem you have
<rahmonali> can anybody help me?
<ikonia> rahmonali: you need to give info
<OerHeks> rahmonali, but you are on the intrnet now :-D
<rahmonali> ikonia, do you know solution?
<ikonia> solution to what
<ikonia> rahmonali: you need to be specific
<rahmonali> update repositories on ubuntu
<k1l> rahmonali: run "sudo apt update" and show the output on paste.ubuntu.com and link it here
<ikonia> rahmonali: what is the problem updating them
<rahmonali> "coulnt resolve your hostname '' on the teminal
<ikonia> rahmonali: ok, so thats a problem with sudo
<k1l> rahmonali: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<ikonia> I suspect you've tried to change your hostname
<rahmonali> 14.04 lts
<rahmonali> i m using katoolin in order to add kali linux repositories on my ubuntu
<ikonia> there we go
<rahmonali> but it doesnt work
<k1l> rahmonali: then ask the kali support. we cant support the changes they make to ubuntu to make it kali
<ikonia> rahmonali: I'm afraid I won't support that setup, and I suspect you've done more than that for your wifi cracking, such as changing your hostname (which is most likley why you have sudo problems)
<k1l> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<k1l> and yes, that katoolin scripts are known to break ubuntu.
<rahmonali> k1l, really?
<blackflow> Hello. EVERY morning after I resume my computer from sleep (Ubuntu 16.10), I get that crash applet pop up with "Sorry, blah blah, internal error". I check the "Send an error report" box and click Continue, but nothing else happens. It doesn't launch Firefox to have me log into launchpad, like it does when I use "ubuntu-bug" from command line.
<blackflow> Does it send anything or do I have to report this somehow? It's been happening for months.
<sudobash> anyone up?
<sudobash> where is the ubuntu dev channel? I want to cuss them out
<sudobash> Unity is a PoS and should have never been adopted
<MonkeyDust> sudobash  opinions and discussion in#ubuntu-offtopic
<sudobash> Whoever made that decision is a completely idiot
<k1l> sudobash: that is not how it works
<OerHeks> sudobash, you are not forced to use it.
<sudobash> who broke ubuntu?
<k1l> if you dont like unity install another desktop, there are plenty in the repos
<sudobash> oh yea I know
<sudobash> I just want to know who broke Ubuntu
<bazhang> sudobash, thats not topical here at all
<OerHeks> sudobash, if you are lonely, go rant somewhere else
<MonkeyDust> sudobash  it was me
<MonkeyDust> sudobash  sorry for that
<sudobash> who has virtualbox and wants to get really annoyed at ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> sudobash  stop
<bazhang> sudobash, time to stop
<sudobash> install codelite and take the program fullscreen in virtualbox, fucking idiots
<thinky> hello
<thinky> i installed ubuntu bash on windows 10
<thinky> is it possible to run ubuntu with gui on win 10 ?
<ducasse> !ubuwin | thinky
<ubottu> thinky: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<OerHeks> thinky, yes, in virtualbox/vmware
<thinky> OerHeks: how ?
<cfhowlett> sudobash, doesnt work that way.  if you don't like it, don't use it. you have at least 6 other desktop environments in ubuntu to choose from.
<OerHeks> thinky, there are tons of windows howtos to install virtualbox
<thinky> OerHeks: u suggesting me to install ubuntu on VM not bash
<thinky> i thought i could be able to run ubuntu gui natively
<OerHeks> That bash part does not give an option to install the desktop, indeed.
<OerHeks> which is great, imho
<ducasse> thinky: read what ubottu said
<thinky> as a root i did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<thinky> ok ducasse i am in there already
<sudobash> there are things they've forgotten to do behind the scenes after the ubuntu-desktop install but they can't comprehend that here thinky
<thinky> sudobash: can u join #ubuntu-on-windows and explain me plz?
<sudobash> I've run into issues installing ubuntu-desktop very recently as well... they can't help but keep changing things and break shit every 6 months
<sudobash> or better yet with every upgrade
<sudobash> for the past 10 years
<k1l> thinky: dont listen to that troll
<cfhowlett> +1
<thinky> oh ok
<blackflow> So, every morning I resume my 16.10, the crash applet appears with an error in "gnome-software". I check the "Report" checkbox and click Continue, but nothing happens. Does it send any report? This has been going on for months.
<thinky> k1l: are u able to help me in that matter maybe?
<k1l> i am not aware that you can run the ubuntu desktop on the ubuntu bash for windows. but i guess the guys in the ubuntu for windows channel can give you a specific answer
<thinky> k1l: that guys are sleeping :p
<thinky> and only few there
<OerHeks> It is just bash, no desktop, use virtualbox or something else?
<thinky> i was just trying something
<thinky> i already have dual boot
<thinky> if bash installs ubuntu-desktop, there must be a way to access that..
<ducasse> thinky: wait for a response in #ubuntu-on-windows, we don't support it
<thinky> ok
<cfhowlett> thinky, sounds like an interesting experiment.  The experts on this matter are in #ubuntu-on-windows. We here are content with our dualboots
<koleygr> <Conflict> Hi... Are you there?
<KOLANICH> Hi all
<KOLANICH> I have troubles with wakeup
<KOLANICH> It seems that there are some troubles with JMicron chip
<KOLANICH> I have found an issue in kernel.org bugzilla
<KOLANICH> that issue have the patch, which have been already merged for long time, so I wonder what should I do next
<xixunier> hello
<xixunier> how do I install skype ?
<cfhowlett> !skype | xixunier
<ubottu> xixunier: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<xixunier> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<MonkeyDust> xixunier  "skype for linux, alpha, is available, too", just not in the repos
<xixunier> If it's not in the repos are you talking of source code installation, or without the package manager
<OerHeks> https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA34656/more-information-about-skype-for-linux-alpha
<bazhang> xixunier, there is a skype from the partner repos
<xixunier> I did all of that add-apt-repository .... then E: Unable to locate package skype
<Tachyon_> hello. I am searching for ubuntu alternatives for recording (ex shadow play) and editing video (ex camtasia).
<OerHeks> xixunier, run updates first. sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<cfhowlett> Tachyon_, you mean desktop screen recording?
<Tachyon_> cfhowlett: yes, full screen and window mode
<cfhowlett> Tachyon_, many options.  "recordmydesktop" is probably most intuitive.  as for editing video: openshot
<MonkeyDust> Tachyon_  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24026000/
<k1l> xixunier: run" sudo apt update"
<Tachyon_> thanks
<OerHeks> !info kobodeluxe
<ubottu> kobodeluxe (source: kobodeluxe): game of space battle. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-8 (yakkety), package size 199 kB, installed size 571 kB
<titophe> Bonjour à tous nouveau ici, comment cela fonctionne svp
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cfhowlett> !fr | titophe
<ubottu> titophe: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Xundres> hi
<Xundres> ubuntu-software see duplicate or "ghosts" package
<Xundres> hwo can I remove them?
<Xundres> They result installed
<Xundres> one of the ghost app I removed was amule
<Xundres> the duplicate or triplicate app is telegram
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<a8b4s> hey every body i want to change my mac addr , and i used macchanger but it dont change it ! why ?
<hypermist> is there a way i can make a bootable image of my currently working OS for others to use
<hypermist> ?
<kierqueen> hi when I press washington or any other place on google earth, it doesn't work ?
<hypermist> because there is just certain things that are a bit to complicated to setup multiple times and i'd rather have an iso file that they can just download and install
<kierqueen> Why , what's wrong with google earth on linux?
<hypermist> :D
<cfhowlett> hypermist, remastersys used to do that, but it's abandonware.  not sure what's current now
<cfhowlett> kierqueen, perhaps ask the google earth team as it's their product not an ubuntu product.
<MonkeyDust> kierqueen  i guess that question is for a google channel
<Guest11895> when I close the lid, the system crashes. ANy hint?
<kierqueen> no it's a private firm, they won't reply, and I am also interested how come other users don't experience that ?
<MonkeyDust> a private firm?
<kierqueen> What do other users do, something, that they dont get the error, so yeah it is ubuntu specific question
<a8b4s_> how can i spoof my mac ?  i used macchanger but it didnt work . and also i edit it in editConnections but it wont work too.
<kierqueen> yes, google is a private firm !!
<ducasse> kierqueen: but we don't support google products
<a8b4s_> .
<cfhowlett> kierqueen, and that firm created google-earth.  ubuntu did not.  use the google-earth support resources.
<MonkeyDust> kierqueen  i'm sure the google people know how their products work
<kierqueen> but,no i have not resources
<kierqueen> other people do manage to use it fine
<kierqueen> they will ask money i think
<cfhowlett> "I think ..."?  you mean - you haven't even tried?  lazy.
<starrify> hello I'm installing Ubuntu on virtualbox and the resolution is too high. I can barely read the tiny letters
<ducasse> kierqueen: try asking in #google
<BluesKaj> kierqueen, did you install lsb-core
<cfhowlett> kierqueen, https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!forum/maps  https://support.google.com/earth/?hl=en#topic=4363013
<kierqueen> yes i did BluesKaj
<ttfn_42> Hey - I have some installation tips for samsung Chronos series 7.  Where is best to put them?
<cfhowlett> ttfn_42, reddit/r/linux
<ttfn_42> Excellent.  thanks
<ACC> hello
<ththth> p
<Bliepo> Anyone have any expierence with the Asus PCE-AC68? It is a PCIE card with the BCM4360 chipset and I'm planning to use it to add router functionality to my Linux box. I need to know whether it 1) works reliably and 2) the driver can reach speeds at or near the level of the WIndows driver. I found info it should be supported but hope someone can confirm.
<alaiksander> hello. anyone knows how I can detect what make my system crash? Im using bodhilinux. It is  based on 16.04
<ducasse> alaiksander: we only support ubuntu and official flavors, not derivatives. try their support channels.
<alaiksander> oh, sorry @ducasse
<LittleJohn> I got a problem with using VirtualBox 5.1 in my Ubuntu 16.04LTS, I have tried to use Kali Linux (A pree done file) I thought this question would go in here cuz this can be a Ubuntu bugg IDK
<cfhowlett> LittleJohn, what OS is your host??
<ducasse> alaiksander: np. try #bodhilinux
<koleygr> cfhowlett^  in my Ubuntu 16.04LTS,
<LittleJohn> (I am using MSI Big Bang 2 with an 64bit Intel cpu and around 12-14 gb ram with an Geforce HD 7900 series graphic card)
<cfhowlett> koleygr, ask #vbox for vbox support issues
<koleygr> <LittleJohn> ^
<LittleJohn> So even if VirtualBox do not have any problem and its the Ubuntu that is not working, its anyways virtualbox problem ?
<cfhowlett> LittleJohn, you've have provided few clues, but among the cookie crumbs you mentioned a problem with virtualbox.  start there
<LittleJohn> Cuz im quite sure this is a pc/Ubuntu problem cuz in windows it was the same thou with ubuntu
<LittleJohn> (OS problem)
<cfhowlett> LittleJohn, are you saying you had a vbox problem in windows?
<LittleJohn> Yes and in Ubuntu now
<cfhowlett> then it is obviously NOT an ubuntu issue. ask virtualbox
<koleygr> <LittleJohn> ^ or Kali Linux support because that fails to install
<LittleJohn> Na Kali its not, cuz ubuntu wasent able either to start so youre "Ubuntu" does not work with VB 5.1
<LittleJohn> (100%)
<cfhowlett> LittleJohn, kali doesn't work.  ubuntu doesn't work.  see a pattern here?
<LittleJohn> I really hope VB has an support chat like this -_- cant find any solution at all on google... well thanks, have it good
<cfhowlett> LittleJohn, #vbox is your channel
<LittleJohn> I see that no Os works with VB...
<LittleJohn> oh so it exist here ? :O
<BluesKaj> LittleJohn, have you considered qemu-kvm?
<LittleJohn> i dont know what it is
<BluesKaj> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<ducasse> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<LittleJohn> Ah, no i cant consider that becuz im doing a Course and the course is using VB
<LittleJohn> thou that will be my last option
<LittleJohn> Well thanks for the respons, have an nice Saturday :)
<akik> LittleJohn: not sure about your problem because you didn't tell it, but virtualbox works fine on ubuntu
<LittleJohn> ehm, well the problem is that my computer dontr work with Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> or with windows.  please take this to #vbox
<akik> LittleJohn: oh.. that is not a #vbox problem
<LittleJohn> first problem was that my mother board was too old or somehting so i had to remove the CD/DVD to be able to run Ubuntu
<LittleJohn> And now VB does not work with my computer so either its a OS problem Or its a VB problem
<Guest86617> especially 16.04 external monitor connection issues?
<LittleJohn> either way so does the OS always hold hands with VB
<ducasse> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<LittleJohn> Well im gonna check if VB have any sollution and if they say it cant be them then im stuck between OS and VB
<alkisg> LittleJohn: try to boot ubuntu guest from ubuntu host, in virtualbox. If you cannot, then you might ask here.
<akik> alkisg: 14:35 < LittleJohn> ehm, well the problem is that my computer dontr work with Ubuntu
<alkisg> (02:24:59 μμ) LittleJohn: I got a problem with using VirtualBox 5.1 in my Ubuntu 16.04LTS,
<alkisg> That suggests he's already installed Ubuntu 16.04...
<akik> well maybe he's confused
<alkisg> I think he meant that he was not able to boot ubuntu guest from windows host, in vbox
<LittleJohn> I cant see any "guest mode" option
<Guest86617> I have a dell inspiron n5100 i5 with 8gb(this has an ait /intel hybrid video card) running a new 16.04 install , as soon as I plug in an external monitor , both screens go haywire, automatically changing screen resolution, switching back ond forth where the screen is active, switching video display modes, all without anyone touching it... How do I fix this so I can hook up an external video screen?
<Guest86617> ATI/Intl hybrid
<alkisg> LittleJohn: host is the operating system that you have in your computer. Guest is the operating system that you're trying to run in virtualbox. What is your host operating system?
<LittleJohn> Ubuntu 16.04LTS
<LittleJohn> 64bit
<gleison> ngfjn
<LittleJohn> Yes gleison it can be fustraiting sometimes...
<alkisg> LittleJohn: how much RAM did you give to your virtual machine have?
<MonkeyDust> LittleJohn  just to be sure... what's the outpût of    cat /etc/issue
<LittleJohn> It had 2k when loaded, its a pree done os
<gleison> im using ubuntu on pc
<alkisg> What do you mean 2k, is that windows 2000?
<LittleJohn> (ova file)
<LittleJohn> k= thousend
<gleison> windows is trash.....use linux for all work
<alkisg> I don't know anything called 2k. If you mean windows 2000, say so
<LittleJohn> Na he asked me how much ram i have...
<alkisg> Ah ok sorry
<LittleJohn> you ask --- damn thies chat text is small
<alkisg> 2k, do you mean 2 gb?
<LittleJohn> im a little bit tired, sry, i mean 2gb
<alkisg> Can you boot ubuntu.iso in virtualbox?
<LittleJohn> ~2000mb
<BluesKaj> what's your guest OS?
<LittleJohn> I havent tried that becuz it sounds cinda wierd to boot ubuntu in ubuntu
<alkisg> Try it, so that we see if it's a problem in your vbox setup, or in your guest operating system that you're trying to boot
<majorgeek> its Russian doll ubuntu
<LittleJohn> just becuz of that i do not have any ubuntu iso on the pc -_- zzz
<majorgeek> you dont have cdrom?
<majorgeek> i already have a bookcase filled with ubuntu cds
<LittleJohn> I dont have iso, im downloading it now and no i dont have any cdrom becuz that my computer wont boot ubuntu with the cd plugged in
<Guest86617> I have asked the same question 8 hours ago and no response, am I doing something wrong here or does noone understand how ubuntu 16.04 video works?
<ducasse> Guest86617: this is the weekend, it's usually slow here then.
<majorgeek> Guest86617 i understand but im not telling you
<MonkeyDust> Guest86617  hit the up arrow to repeat the question
<majorgeek> because you wouldn't understand
<Guest86617> I have a dell inspiron n5100 i5 with 8gb(this has an ait /intel hybrid video card) running a new 16.04 install , as soon as I plug in an external monitor , both screens go haywire, automatically changing screen resolution, switching back ond forth where the screen is active, switching video display modes, all without anyone touching it... How do I fix this so I can hook up an external video screen?
<Guest86617> ATI/Intl hybrid
<majorgeek> you should had bought the one with the nvidea grafics
<LittleJohn> Graphic cards is way too powerfull to be used only with linux xD
<majorgeek> LittleJohn: you is right you need to install steamOS
<BluesKaj> LittleJohn, that's BS
<LittleJohn> Ok now the iso is downloaded...
<LittleJohn> No no no, you only need max 2gb video memory in linux i think, cux linux has barly any games ?..
<majorgeek> linux has tuxcart
<LittleJohn> Tuxcart seems like a 1990 game in windows
<LittleJohn> i searched now and it seems the game does not even have any requirements in ram and video
<majorgeek> https://supertuxkart.net/FAQ
<majorgeek> At least 2 GB VRAM (video memory).
<CrazyTux> how can I install snaps on Xubuntu?
<ducasse> CrazyTux: we told you earlier today
<Guest86617> I have a dell inspiron n5100 i5 with 8gb(this has an ait /intel hybrid video card) running a new 16.04 install , as soon as I plug in an external monitor , both screens go haywire, automatically changing screen resolution, switching back ond forth where the screen is active, switching video display modes, all without anyone touching it... How do I fix this so I can hook up an external video screen?
<CrazyTux> I installed snapd
<Guest86617> ATI/Intl hybrid
<CrazyTux> is there any GUI tool to search snap apps
<k1l> CrazyTux: ist still the same answer
<CrazyTux> ?
<Guest86617> so the only advice is i should buy a different computer?
<k1l> CrazyTux: the gnome-software store can handle snaps
<k1l> Guest86617: what driver is in use?
<LittleJohn> Daaamn, games have evolved really fast... last time i checked linux games it was like 80% less requirements
<akik> Guest86617: try booting a kubuntu live session and see if that works the same strange way
<Guest86617> I think it is the default one,
<Guest86617> how to check?
<LittleJohn> thou still thats 2gb video ram needed and i said max 2gb, Video cards today has 8-12 gb
<CrazyTux> where can I find gnome-software store?
<gugahoa> Hello, I'm having a really strange problem
<k1l> Guest86617: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<gugahoa> Anything that I run on my ubuntu user is created with 000 permissions
<k1l> CrazyTux: install it? or just use the terminal as i told you already today
<gugahoa> For example, if I run git init, .git is initialized with d---------
<gugahoa> Has anyone ever encoutered something like this?
<LittleJohn> Now the ubuntu said in VB "Kernel requires an x86-64 CPU (Witch i have) but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot
<k1l> LittleJohn: you are running ubuntu in virtualbox?
<CrazyTux> k1l, I am not too comfortable with terminal.
<LittleJohn> I am running VB in Ubuntu and im running another Ubuntu now in VB
<LittleJohn> so Ubuntu in ubuntu
<LittleJohn> So it seems even ubuntu cant boot with VB on my computer
<Guest86617> d@din:~$ sudo lshw -c video
<Guest86617> [sudo] password for d:
<Guest86617>   *-display
<Guest86617>        description: VGA compatible controller
<Guest86617>        product: 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<Guest86617>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<k1l> so make sure the vbox is giving proper system to the guest
<ducasse> LittleJohn: looks like you're not emulating a supported cpu model in virtualbox
<BluesKaj> hmm, wonder if virtualization is turned off in the BIOS
<majorgeek> so ubuntu has finally droped 32bits support?
<LittleJohn> I gave the virtual driver a 8gb storage and 1gb ram, My cpu u is and intel 64bit cpu and in bios the VT-*** something is turned on
<k1l> majorgeek: no
<Guest86617> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<Guest86617> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<Guest86617> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<Guest86617> d@din:~$
<SchrodingersScat> majorgeek: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads still has 32-bit images
<k1l> Guest86617: ok, go to systemsettings > software & updates and look at last tab if you can install a prop. driver.
<The_Myth> hi guys. any video/mp3 downloader with ability to download youtube playlists for Xubuntu? thanks
<clissold345> CrazyTux, Ubuntu Software lists snaps. Is that also known as the gnome software store?
<SchrodingersScat> The_Myth: youtube-dl is your friend here
<plasticfish> there are still lots of 32bit processors out there
<k1l> clissold345: yes it is. ubuntu switched away from the ubuntu-software-store to the gnome-software (branded as ubuntu-software) since 16.04
<The_Myth> SchrodingersScat: i mean something with a GUI
<alkisg> gugahoa: what's the output of this command? umask
<SchrodingersScat> there's some 3rd party guis I think, but yeah nvm then.
<k1l> plasticfish: not lots. its old hardware and that machines will not run a proper desktop anyway
<akik> k1l: that's just wrong
<LittleJohn> (PAE in cpu settings is turned on)
<alkisg> LittleJohn: did you create a 64bit virtual machine, or a 32bit one?
<LittleJohn> 64
<alkisg> LittleJohn: does it have the 64bit icon?
<plasticfish> kil, think about Africa
<CrazyTux> clissold345, you mean Ubuntu Software Centre?
<BluesKaj> The_Myth, dunno about playlists , but youtube-dl is installable
<LittleJohn> wierd, it does not even have a 64 or a 32
<k1l> CrazyTux: the center is the old one. "ubuntu-software" is the new one with snap support.
<alkisg> plasticfish: we have about 10.000 p4's here, which work fine, and we'll keep them until at least ubuntu 18.04
<alkisg> (greek schools)
<majorgeek> this channel does support trolls
<clissold345> CrazyTux, type "software" (no quotes) in the Dash and you'll see Ubuntu Software.
<k1l> clissold345: he is using xubuntu
<Guest86617> k1l no other driver listed....
<CrazyTux> I am using Xubuntu 16.10 now.
<alkisg> LittleJohn: click to create a new machine, then select linux, and ubuntu 64 bit. you'll see the 64bit icon then.
<k1l> Guest86617: please put the output of "lspci" to paste.ubuntu.com and link it here
<majorgeek> how do you redirect a command output to paste.ubuntu.com?
<gugahoa> alkisg, 077
<npco> How do I change which file opens my text, It is now Gedit, how do I permamently change it to Medit?
<gugahoa> s/077/0777
<clissold345> k1l, sorry I assumed he's using Ubuntu.
<majorgeek> shouldnt it be paste.ubuntu.ORG ?
<k1l> majorgeek: no
<alkisg> gugahoa: type `umask 002` to fix it, and check where you set it in order to stop setting it on logins
<CrazyTux> I just installed Ubuntu Software Centre on Xubuntu.
<majorgeek> .com is what TM corpsorations use
<LittleJohn> It does not have a 64 in the list no os has that it seems
<gugahoa> alkisg, it was that, thanks!
<k1l> CrazyTux: again: the "ubuntu-software" supports snap. not the "center". the "center" is the old one.
<alkisg> LittleJohn: what's the output of this command? apt policy virtualbox | nc termbin.com 9999
<CrazyTux> ok
<LittleJohn> :S (WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.  http://termbin.com/fmu8)
<silentjack> anyone know if there exists an x86 installation iso for ubuntu touch? (not live or preinstall)
<Guest86617> k1l Here is the requested paste link:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/24026772/
<MonkeyDust> !touch | silentjack
<ubottu> silentjack: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<alkisg> LittleJohn: so, you don't have virtualbox installed and you're using something else. Maybe a local version that you didn't install from the software center.
<alkisg> LittleJohn: start with: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<LittleJohn> I i downloaded the VB from the main siter :S
<silentjack> thanks i did check there, but only found preinstalls
<k1l> silentjack: there are no isos for ubuntu-touch since the tablets and smartphones use arm chips and dont use isos to isntall
<LittleJohn> "https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads"
<alkisg> LittleJohn: well, don't. Remove it and install it properly.
<LittleJohn> So apt-get install virtualbox ?
<alkisg> Yes
<CrazyTux> ok. It was already there on Xubuntu, installed.
<alkisg> Remove the other one first
<LittleJohn> ok
<npco> LittleJohn: I learned that if you can apt-get anything, do so. For many important reasons.
<silentjack> there is an x86 version of touch, but i cant find anything but live iso
<MarkB2> I'm trying to install ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS 64-bit into an existing grub2 system.  The install goes to a connected drive and I've failed at getting grub2 to look at where to boot the freshly installed system from.
<k1l> Guest86617: ok, for that "old" cards amd dropped support. so your only chance is the open source driver "radeon" which you do already use.
<CrazyTux> how can I get a snap for pdf reader?
<LittleJohn> Thou how do i remove it ? xD
<Guest86617> k1l so I am screwed?
<ducasse> CrazyTux: 'snap find pdf'
<alkisg> LittleJohn: go to the site where you downloaded it and check for documentation, it's not the proper ubuntu way so we don't know what you did. It certainly was not vbox.deb, so you did something awful there. :)
<LittleJohn> ok
<CrazyTux> ducasse, in the terminal?
<Guest86617> k1l what is the last version of ubuntu that might support external video cards
<ducasse> CrazyTux: yes
<Guest86617> k1l what is the last version of ubuntu that might support external video monitors on this configuration?
 * alkisg wonders if LittleJohn managed to download virtualbox-setup.exe and run it via wine... :D
<CrazyTux> ok. thanks
<k1l> Guest86617: the radeon should support this. try if yoyu can set it properly in the system settings > monitors
<LittleJohn> xD
<CrazyTux> ducasse, how to install a snap?
<akik> Guest86617: ubuntu 14.04 is still supported and still has that proprietary driver support
<ducasse> CrazyTux: you were told earlier
<LittleJohn> alkisg now i searched the user manual for uninstall and for windows,Mac and Solaris hosts uninstall existed thou not for linux :S
<ttfn_42> Hey all.  My 16.04 is running beautifully on my chronos 7 after faffing with grub to get brightness and backlit keyboard working
<ttfn_42> Bummer is; this thing has an 8870 on it
<ttfn_42> (HD 8870M)
<alkisg> LittleJohn: do you remember which virtualbox installation package you downloaded?
<ttfn_42> I did attempt to try the amdgpu_pro but login won't hapen
<MarkB2> ttrn_42: You're familar with Grub?  I'm trying to get grub to multi-boot and not having any luck getting it to recognize a second bootable system.
<ttfn_42> only way I got to log in was to CTRL-ALT-F1 and remove the amd driver
<ttfn_42> anyone had much experience with it thus far?
<alkisg> MarkB2: do you mean that you want grub to show a menu to boot windows too?
<koleygr> <MarkB2> try boot-repair-disk
<LittleJohn> alkisg yes "Ubuntu 16.04 ("Xenial")  i386 |  >>>>>AMD64<<<<<
<alkisg> LittleJohn: what's the output of this? dpkg -l '*irtualbox*'|grep ^ii
<Guest86617> ok thank you akik
<koleygr> <alkisg> He tried to install VB 5.1
<LittleJohn> -_- i think im starting to realize the problem, isent i386 for intel and amd for amd ? or is it 64/32 bit ?
<MarkB2> alkisg: No.  Windows is not installed on that platform.  The target drive will have ubuntu developer, ostro, and ubuntu core installed on it.  I would like grub to let me select from one of those.  Each system will be on its own partition and swap (hopefully) common.
<BluesKaj> MarkB2, run sudo os-prober then sudo update-grub
<LittleJohn> ii  unity-scope-virtualbox         0.1+13.10.20130723-0ubuntu1 all          VirtualBox scope for Unity ii  virtualbox-5.1                 5.1.14-112924~Ubuntu~xenial amd64        Oracle VM VirtualBox
<MarkB2> BluesKai: That's it???
<MarkB2> I've been fighting with this ALL night!
<alkisg> MarkB2: and grub sees the 2 ubuntu systems but not ostro? if os-prober doesn't know ostro, then you need to write a custom entry in /etc/grub.d
<k1l> LittleJohn: "lscpu | nc termbin.com 9999"
<alkisg> LittleJohn: ok, sudo apt-get purge virtualbox-5.1; sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<MarkB2> alkisg: I had not tried what BluesKaj had suggested.  I can do that in a minute (this is on a system behind where I'm sitting).
<LittleJohn> k1l "http://termbin.com/4jts"
<MarkB2> Back in a minute or two...
<LittleJohn> y
<LittleJohn> hate when i wright in the wrong window xD
<k1l> LittleJohn: vmx is enabled so there is something wrong with your vbox install or vbox settings
<LittleJohn> alkisg does this one come with extension paqage ?
<alkisg> LittleJohn: you download it separately
<LittleJohn> package*
<LittleJohn> ok
<LittleJohn> thou its not needed now thou i guess
<ducasse> LittleJohn: it's called virtualbox-ext-pack
<alkisg> It's needed for usb 2/3 devices and some other things
<k1l> you can install the extensions pack from the ubuntu repos too
<LittleJohn> ok
<ttfn_42> what do the virtualbox extensions pack do?
<alkisg> k1l: where?
<alkisg> I thought there were licensing issues prohibiting that
<k1l> !info virtualbox-ext-pack
<ubottu> virtualbox-ext-pack (source: virtualbox-ext-pack): extra capabilities for VirtualBox, downloader.. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.1.6-2ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 11 kB, installed size 126 kB
<alkisg>  This package downloads the extension pack from internet during install. ==> cool, ty
<LittleJohn> ducasse "E: Unable to locate package MS-7737:~$ E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'MS-7737:~$'"
<k1l> MS-7737:~$   is not a package name
<ttfn_42> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ext-pack
<LittleJohn> thou i think io got that message from virtualbox-ext-pack
<k1l> LittleJohn: no, you copied the wrong command
<LittleJohn> ok no it was me who wroght wrong i guess
<LittleJohn> Ok now it seems i got 64 os options
<SchrodingersScat> yay
<LittleJohn> now i got "VT-x is disabled in the BIOS for all CPU modes" instead -_-
<SchrodingersScat> are you able to change that in bios?
<k1l> enable it in the vbox settings
<LittleJohn> i dont think so
<ducasse> LittleJohn: did you get any errors when installing virtualbox?
<LittleJohn> i dont know, i never checked :/ thou it said succesfully
<k1l> LittleJohn: did you check the vbox settings now for that guest?
<ttfn_42> anyone have experience with amdgpu_pro driver?
<ttfn_42> :(
<LittleJohn> yes i changed the OS from 32 bit too 64 bit ubuntu
<k1l> ttfn_42: maybe ask a specific question, not generic ones
<k1l> LittleJohn: no, there are cpu settings for vt-x etc. did you check them?
<ttfn_42> I've installed the current version of amdgpu_pro driver available direct from AMD.  Installs fine, detects GPU
<ttfn_42> on reboot, after password, unity doesn't fire up properly and bails back to login screen
<k1l> ttfn_42: does it work on guest account?
<SAm__> I am trying to use do some graphics programming in c, but i am gettin error
<ttfn_42> it doesn't, no.
<SAm__> [xcb] Unknown sequence number while processing queue [xcb] Most likely this is a multi-threaded client and XInitThreads has not been called [xcb] Aborting, sorry about that. a.out: ../../src/xcb_io.c:274: poll_for_event: Assertion `!xcb_xlib_threads_sequence_lost' failed.
<LittleJohn> If you mean PAE then yes that is checked settings>system>Processor and enable PAE/NX
<SAm__> do any1 have any idea how to resolve that
<k1l> ttfn_42: then look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log what is going wrong
<ducasse> SAm__: try ##linux
<ttfn_42> checking now ..
<SAm__> <ducases> Can you explain?
<LittleJohn> wierd, it shows an extention error now too in settings.. maby i should redo the VD ?
<SAm__> Any help will be most appreciated
<ducasse> SAm__: we don't do programming support, so ##linux is a better place to ask
<ducasse> LittleJohn: is secure boot enabled on this machine?
<SAm__> ok thankyou.
<LittleJohn> do you mean the real pc or the guest ?
<ducasse> LittleJohn: the real one
<SAm__> it says== Cannot send to channel: ##linux
<ducasse> !register | SAm__
<ubottu> SAm__: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<LittleJohn> I have checked bios and i haven't found any fast boot i think
<LittleJohn> its Click Bios 2
<ducasse> LittleJohn: not fast boot, secure boot
<LittleJohn> i can check it, if now i do not come back with same nick then il be called LittleJohn1 or 2
<ducasse> LittleJohn: do 'sudo apt install mokutil'
<ducasse> LittleJohn: then run 'sudo mokutil --sb-state'
<LittleJohn> ok
<LittleJohn> This system does't support Secure Boot
<ducasse> LittleJohn: ok, nvm then, it was just a thought. :)
<LittleJohn> I guess that means i do not have a secure option in bios
<ducasse> LittleJohn: i'm not familiar enough with vbox to help you much, i only use kvm. have you doublechecked that vt-* is enabled in bios?
<ttfn_42> I cannot find anything obvious in the x.org.log
<ttfn_42> Any tips with a particular error I'd be looking for
<ttfn_42> reminder:  amdgpu_pro won't allow me to login
<LittleJohn> yes it says Acceleration: VT-x/AMD-V
<LittleJohn> this is the whole error message VT-x is disabled in the BIOS for all CPU modes (VERR_VMX_MSR_ALL_VMX_DISABLED).   Result Code:  NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Component:  ConsoleWrap Interface:  IConsole {872da645-4a9b-1727-bee2-5585105b9eed}
<ducasse> ttfn_42: look for the string (EE)
<ttfn_42> EE - got it
<ttfn_42> checking ...
<LittleJohn> its like it ignores that its alreaddy on VT-x
<ducasse> LittleJohn: try asking in #vbox if anyone there has seen it before, i'm out of suggestions
<ttfn_42> got it
<ttfn_42> RADEON(G0): [XvMC] Failed to initialize extension
<LittleJohn> ok ok, well thanks for trying to help anyways
<LittleJohn> On google btw it was a simular problem and that got fixed by uppdating the VB thou i got the latest and he on there updated to VB 4.3
<peto> Hi
<peto> who know how I connect LCD35 to raspberry pi 2
<MonkeyDust> peto  pi has its own channel, #raspberrypi
<trompstomp> Hi all. I am having an issue writing the new Gubuntu 16.04.2 release to usb. I am able to write the image to the usb drive and boot from it, but when I run the integrity test it always says it failed a single file. How can I determine what file is failing?
<ttfn_42> I cannot find anything obvious for the amdgpu driver
<ducasse> ttfn_42: that looks like it's still trying to use the radeon driver
<ttfn_42> that error, thanks for helpng me find it, seems very broad
<ttfn_42> oh?
<ttfn_42> Well, it is at the moment
<ducasse> ttfn_42: the RADEON bit
<ttfn_42> I ave removed the dri ... oh wait
<ttfn_42>  I guess I'll need to reinstall it and examine the xorg.log real-time
<ttfn_42> I can CTRL-ALT-F1 and chek the log I guess
<ttfn_42> ok - I shall reinstall it now
<ducasse> ttfn_42: when you boot up with the amdgpu driver, the radeon module should not be loaded. check with lsmod.
<ttfn_42> lsmod
<ttfn_42> got it
<ttfn_42> any switches?
<ttfn_42> or just simply "lsmod"
<ducasse> ttfn_42: 'lsmod | grep radeon'
<ttfn_42> gotcha.
<ttfn_42> ok - installing.
<ducasse> ttfn_42: that should come back empty
<ttfn_42> brb :D
<ttfn_42> whilst that installs (480mb), how often is the x.org log truncated?
<ttfn_42> on each boot?
<ducasse> ttfn_42: each start of the x server
<ttfn_42> ok understood.  and the .log.old is the previous start of the xserver?
<ducasse> ttfn_42: should be.
<ttfn_42> fabulous.  Its just finalising modules.   I'm on the stock 4.4.0-62 kernel
<ttfn_42> ok its done - rebooting
<trompstomp> Are there any differences between the restricted extra packages installed during installation and ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<k1l> trompstomp: no
<ttfn_42> ok - so that was different
<ttfn_42> :)
<ducasse> ttfn_42: in what way? :)
<trompstomp> k1l, Thanks. I am assume if you install restricted extras after installation you are still required to disable secure boot. is that correct?
<ttfn_42> AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so failed undefined symbol: is64bitelf
<ttfn_42> same again with swrast_dri.so
<ttfn_42> GLX: Could not load software renderer
<ttfn_42> GLX: no useable GL provider screen 0
<ttfn_42> ... hence unity not being able to fire
<ducasse> ttfn_42: i965 is intel, iirc. is this the x log?
<ttfn_42> double-checking now ..
<anddam> new window in Files show hidden files by default, I see this is a setting in Preference but is there a program whose install would change this?
<anddam> I didn't made the change myself
<anddam> make*
<ducasse> ttfn_42: is this a desktop system with a discrete amd gpu and an integrated intel?
<ttfn_42> Yes it is
<ttfn_42> ... just confirmed - this is the correct log
<ducasse> ttfn_42: is the amd card set to primary in the bios?
<ttfn_42> BIOs does not offer this as an option
<ducasse> ttfn_42: can you pastebin the latest x log?
<ttfn_42> pastebin?
<ducasse> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ttfn_42> OMg thats genius XD
<ttfn_42> yes of course
<ttfn_42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24027152/
<ducasse> ttfn_42: what does 'lsmod | grep radeon' say?
<ttfn_42> I have a hit
<ttfn_42> but only because I have removed the driver
<ttfn_42> I'll need to reinstall
<ttfn_42> doesn't take a sec
<ttfn_42> brb
<ttfn_42> within the pastebin, I notived it showed a list of supported cards
<ttfn_42> quite exhastive
<ttfn_42> I realised my card isn't in that list
<ttfn_42> HD 8870M
<ttfn_42> HD 8800M is there, so I would consider it might work
<ttfn_42> just wondering if I have filaed at the first hurdle - driver doesn't support my card XD
<ttfn_42> ok  driver installed - rebooting
<weniamin> привет
<rifter> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<elv23> Hi. I'm in a bit of a predicament. I have an unmet dependencies situation. "libelementary2 : Depends: libethumb-client-bin" I try install libethumb-client-bin, but it tries to overwrite a file and fails. So, I wanted to remove libelementary2. When I do this, it spits out another unmet dependency error: "libelementary-bin : Depends: libelementary2". Now, attempting to install this spits back the original error.
<elv23> So effectively I'm stuck in this loop of being unable to remove or install. And this issue is blocking dist-upgrade as well
<ttfn_42> Hello
<physios_> Hi
<ttfn_42> Signed in on mobile
<physios_> I need some help with my microphone, which is not working
<ttfn_42> lsmod | grep radeon returns nothing
<elv23> physios_: what kind of microphone
<ducasse> ttfn_42: i've been searching a bit, and i'm not convinced amdgpu-pro supports your chipset. i can't find a clear yes/no answer.
<ttfn_42> I feared that might be the case
<ttfn_42> Clearly im a tad premature
<ducasse> ttfn_42: from what i can tell, you need to use radeon or go back to ubuntu 14.04 with the fglrx driver (not recommended)
<ttfn_42> "amdgpu-pro-uninstall" for the last time :)
<ttfn_42> Ill hand it to them, though.  Their installer is very clean
<ttfn_42> Just a brief autoremive afterwards and its all back to normal
<ducasse> ttfn_42: did you have problems with radeon in the first place, is that why you started this?
<ttfn_42> Radeon doesnt completely load
<akinode> Hey, can anyone recommend a learning source for understanding how web programming works? I'm still having some difficulties getting into it because I'm probably missing quite a few underlying concepts
<ttfn_42> loadbut unity works
<MonkeyDust> akinode  you mean creating websites? if try, start with echoecho.com
<ttfn_42> ducasse i started this in an effort to run steam games
<ttfn_42> DRI_PRIME=1 for some doesnt work
<ttfn_42> Any good titles need the proper drivers
<ducasse> ttfn_42: right. you might need fglrx, then, and that won't work with 16.04.
<ttfn_42> ducasse I think most of the main titles require a proper driver set
<akinode> MonkeyDust Yeah I have a project coming up where I will have to be working with python libraries like tornado or pycharm, but there are a lot of things I don't really understand about them
<ttfn_42> ducasse They report "unsupported Driver" otherwise
<akinode> MonkeyDust like I wrote a script and put app.listen(8888) at the end, and now I odn't even know how to disable it again
<ducasse> ttfn_42: you have removed amdgpu-pro now?
<ttfn_42> Yes i have
<ttfn_42> Im back in again
<ducasse> ttfn_42: open 'software and updates', is anything listed under 'additional drivers'?
<ttfn_42> no.
<ttfn_42> Only the very odd presentation of the intel driver
<ducasse> ttfn_42: ok, then you are stuck between fglrx and radeon.
<ttfn_42> sorry - I don't know how to highlight your name with my replies
<ducasse> ttfn_42: that's not an intel driver, but cpu microcode.
<auronandace> !tab | ttfn_42
<ubottu> ttfn_42: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ttfn_42> aaaaah, yes - CPU microcode
<ttfn_42> ducasse: TAB - got it
<ttfn_42> ducasse: so the CPU microcode is not the onboard GPU chipset driver?
<ducasse> ttfn_42: no
<ducasse> ttfn_42: you can try to get a second opinion on this in #ubuntu-steam, but i don't think they will tell you anything different
<ducasse> ttfn_42: (the amd graphics driver, that is)
<ttfn_42> ducasse: No, I think this is as far as I will get with it for now.
<ttfn_42> ducasse: the supported chipset list seems pretty exhaustive
<ttfn_42> ducasse: and my chipset isn't in it
<ttfn_42> ducasse: thanks for you time on this - I appreciat eit
<ducasse> ttfn_42: no problem, sorry i couldn't help.
<ttfn_42> ducasse: Right - time to get some food.  I shall update this channel as and when I get more news on hybrid GPU behaviour fr AMD-based chipsets
<ttfn_42> ducasse: by for now
<Lavinho> how to install ubuntu 16.10 lenovo idepad 100s 11" lby
<Lavinho> ???
<Lavinho> bootia32.efi fault
<Lavinho> version i386
<ducasse> Lavinho: http://askubuntu.com/questions/684041/ubuntu-debian-on-a-lenovo-ideapad-100s-linux-has-issues-with-this-laptop#685728
<Lavinho> im runing windows
<ducasse> Lavinho: from that thread: "I will probably return the unit because without sound, wireless, battery information, and sleep ability it's just not worth keeping when there are other alternatives out there."
<Lavinho> yes
<Lavinho> i do
<akik> Lavinho: did you check the lenovo forums about that?
<Lavinho> no
<akik> Lavinho: the site is https://forums.lenovo.com/
<tarball> hello ubuntu users, I cannot change a disk's folder permissions via gksudo, it only changes the disk permission, but not enclosed folders. what do I need to do?
<ducasse> !permissions | tarball
<ubottu> tarball: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<tarball> ducasse, thank you, so I guess it must be this: 'sudo chmod 777 -R /path/to/someDirectory'
<tarball> as an example format
<ducasse> tarball: that will do it, but it will also set 777 on every file and directory. if that's not what you want, you can for instance use find to only set on directories
<tarball> ducasse, 777 is fine, but even this command didnt work. permission denied
<ducasse> tarball: what kind of filesystem are you trying to set it on?
<tarball> ducasse ext4
<ducasse> tarball: maybe it's mounted read only
<alkisg> tarball: can you touch a file inside that dir? e.g. `touch /path/to/someDirectory/test` ?
<tarball> alkisg, the folder is empty. I just created it
<tarball> so there is no file in it
<tarball> but I'd like to save a file there and it rejects
<alkisg> tarball: er, then why are you trying to chmod -R?
<alkisg> tarball: try the touch command and tell us the output
<alkisg> touch /path/to/someDirectory/test; sudo touch /path/to/someDirectory/test
<alkisg> Does any of those 2 work?
<tarball> alkisg, I thought it would be right for the folder contents that I will create
<alkisg> If you have no subdirs, chmod -R will only work on the one dir you have
<tarball> I am trying now
<tarball> alkisg, the first command says permission denied, second one doesnt give any output, and redirects to command prompt
<alkisg> tarball: ok, then it's not mounted read only. What's the output of this? ls -la /path/to/someDirectory
<pavlos> tarball, can you give us the output of, mount
<baldbob> g'day folks... with 16.04.2 being out, is there a still a reason to install 16.10? have to reinstall
<alkisg> And, the output of: id -u
<alkisg> baldbob: 16.04 has only the kernel and xorg of 16.10, not the rest of the programs. If you want stability, stay with LTS; otherwise you can keep 16.10
<baldbob> compared to .10 is .04.2's software outdated then?
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> But of course it'll be maintained for more time
<ducasse> 'outdated' is a little strong
<alkisg> Because LTS releases are maintained for 5 years, while non-LTS for I don't know, 9 months?
<tarball> alkisg, the ouput is '-rw------- 1 root root..'
<alkisg> tarball: what about . and touch? That's only partial output
<alkisg> *and test
<baldbob> right... so .10 will be dead in april when 17.04 comes along
<tarball> alkisg, touch gave no output
<ducasse> baldbob: it will be supported for three more months after release of 17.04
<alkisg> tarball: the ls command had 3 lines output, you showed only 1 line here
<pavlos> tarball, try mount | grep /dev/sd  ... that should be one line
<baldbob> ok, thanks for the input
<tarball> alkisg, it is really 1 line only
<alkisg> tarball: all `ls -la` commands show the current dir, ., the previous dir, .., and it should also show the test file you did. In total, 3 lines.
<alkisg> tarball: run this to paste it all: ls -la  /path/to/someDirectory | nc termbin.com 9999
<tarball> alkisg, sure..the output of 'id -u' is '1000', by the way
<tarball> pavlos, grep output is '/dev/sdb on /media/user/disk type ext4 (rw, nosuid, nodev, relatime, data=ordered, uhelper=udisk2)
<maxthewin> ciao
<alkisg> tarball: just a quick advice, I think it would be better for you to do this: sudo mkdir /media/user/disk/tarball; sudo chown 1000:1000 /media/user/disk/tarball; sudo chmod 755 /media/user/disk/tarball
<tarball> alkisg, all of them?
<alkisg> tarball: that way you'll have a directory there that is directly accessible by you, without sudo
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> You'll be able to copy/paste files inside the "tarball" directory without gksudo, by just openning nautilus
<xiaofeng> what this?
<xiaofeng> fuck
<tarball> alkisg, it says 'mkdir: cannot create directory '/media/user/disk/tarball': not a directory (of course I inserted my own dir names)
<alkisg> tarball, ok, I'm still waiting for the output of the previous command then: ls -la  /path/to/someDirectory | nc termbin.com 9999
<xiaofeng> 这软件界面好j8抽象
<alkisg> tarball: you're giving us wrong output in some cases, so you need to start copy/pasting things more accurately
<xiaofeng> english?
<alkisg> Yes
<ducasse> !cn | xiaofeng
<ubottu> xiaofeng: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<xiaofeng> haha
<tarball> alkisg, I am giving what I see here
<alkisg> tarball: ok, I'm waiting for that last command output
<alkisg> ls -la  /path/to/someDirectory | nc termbin.com 9999
<tarball> and ls -la has the same output as before
<xiaofeng> my english good
<alkisg> I never saw it though
<alkisg> If you don't want to share the output, I can't help you, bye
<xiaofeng> gan
<pavlos> tarball, ls -l / | grep media (this is one line
<tarball> sorry I am restarting the machine, will take a little while
<xiaofeng> no
<xiaofeng> no restarting
<xiaofeng> this system fuck egg
<ducasse> xiaofeng: watch your language
<xiaofeng> 汉语
<xiaofeng> 老子要去洗澡睡了，垃圾系统，垃圾聊天软件
<akik> xiaofeng: you joined this channel voluntarily. please behave
<RonWhoCares> How do I find where Kdenlive is installed
<Al3xG0> amd or nvidia have continued support card video driver oficial?
<TandyUK> RonWhoCares: which kdenlive ?
<TandyUK> well with a K
<ducasse> RonWhoCares: dpkg -l kdenlive
<RonWhoCares> which kdenlive gives the result      /usr/bin/kdenlive
<RonWhoCares> But then I can't "cd" into that directory
<RonWhoCares> ('not a directory' is displayed)
<ducasse> RonWhoCares: /usr/bin is the directory, kdenlive the binary
<rorro> Can i make it so my mousekeys make the pointer jump instead of move only one pixel?
<akik> RonWhoCares: the application is not installed into a single directory. you can list the files with "dpkg -L kdenlive"
<rorro> So when i click 2 och my number pad the pointer jumps 20 pixels down instead of 1 pixel
<tarball> alkisg, pavlos, the disk is writable now, solved..thank you very much!
<pavlos> tarball, ok
<alkisg> np
<RonWhoCares> ahh
<RonWhoCares> ok
<RonWhoCares> Rebooting
<nuxmuncher> Hi! I get "Failure to download extra data files" pop-up window regarding "flashplugin-installer".  After hitting the "run this action now" button.. im delivered to an authentication window... which I authenticate... but nothing happens... any clues anybody?
<nuxmuncher> this has persisited for a few days now.. I'd like to avoid rebooting if possible
<pavlos> nuxmuncher, sudo apt update
<nuxmuncher> do that daily but I'll do now again ... please hold
<nuxmuncher> pavlos hang on ... "sudo apt-get update" or what you wrote above?
<pavlos> nuxmuncher, sure, either apt or apt-get
<nuxmuncher> ok... didn't know they were same
<pavlos> nuxmuncher, sure, apt is newer ... are you on 16.04 ?
<yellabs-r2> hi there
<nuxmuncher> hi pavlos... done but window still there after i hit "run this action now"..... yes Im on 16.04
<alkisg> nuxmuncher: dpkg -l '*flash*' | grep ^ii ==> what's the output of that?
<yellabs-r2> is there a bash ( commandline ) program that works , for translating from one to an other language ?
<yellabs-r2> script...
<yellabs-r2> ;)
<nuxmuncher> the exact command to run is: dpkg -l '*flash*' | grep ^ii    .... right?
<alkisg> Yes
<akik> yellabs-r2: https://github.com/soimort/translate-shell (try google next time)
<xiaofeng> what time is it\
<yellabs-r2> did i not understand correct and that one is not working any more..
<xiaofeng> ?\
<nuxmuncher> the output is: ii  flashplugin-installer   24.0.0.221ubuntu0.16.04.1 amd64        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<akik> yellabs-r2: what doesn't work?
<alkisg> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<physios_> I need help with my headset's mic which isn't working
<yellabs-r2> giving it  a try right now, thanks .. we will see
<alkisg> What's the recommended flash package nowadays, flashplugin-installer or adobe-flashplugin from the partner repository?
<nuxmuncher> .. is that a pass or fail?
<Guest66967> hey. i need libopenjp2.a, but installing libopenjp2-7-dev does not create .a file in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu, just shared library .so files
<yellabs-r2> works perfect , many thanks
<nuxmuncher> oh.. i guess im asking alkisg now
<xiaofeng> i'm going to bed
<alkisg> nuxmuncher: the flashplugin-installer package does the same thing with the adobe-flashplugin package. The difference is that the first one tries to download flash from the internet, while the second one has them embedded in the .deb file
<alkisg> nuxmuncher: for that reason, I prefer the second package, but I'm not sure which one of those 2 is the "recommented" way...
<nuxmuncher> ... ok...?  i think you're confusing me with someone else.. I just want to know if the pop up will go away now
<alkisg> nuxmuncher: no, because that package has bugs, it'll keep popping up until you run `/usr/share/package-data-downloads/flashplugin-installer` again, or install the adobe-flashplugin package instead
<nuxmuncher> ok.. please advise most common "path of least resistance" for this please?
<alkisg> nuxmuncher: I do it this way: sudo sed 's/.*\(deb .*partner\)/\1/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<alkisg> Then I never see that window again
<nuxmuncher> in one chunk.. just like that?... or separated at semi-colons?
<alkisg> nuxmuncher: just like that is fine
<m52> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<nuxmuncher> alkisg.. done.  so should I "run this action.." to finally get rid of pop-up... or reboot (id really rather not reboot"
<alkisg> nuxmuncher: just close that window. If it really insists you could also `xkill` it. In any case it won't reappear after logoff/logon
<nuxmuncher> alkisg you're awesome.  Sincere thanks for your help.  Be well friend.
<alkisg> You're welcome
<rodrigo__> hello
<rodrigo__> there some from tijuana
<rahmonali> hi
<okwaho> hey
<Kurvivor> hello!
<Kurvivor> i have updated system recently, and it seems my nvidia drivers are toast
<Kurvivor> please help me with command sequence to restore them
<Kurvivor> i am in console mode, with system behaving erratically (term switching to another every monite or so)
<Kurvivor> i need halp ASAP
<koleygr> Did the update finished?
<Wixy> Hey, hello all
<Wixy> I'm using 800MB of swap memory. is there a way to know what is using that memory?
<Wixy> Should I be looking at the virtual memory column in top/htop?
<Kurvivor> koleygr: yes, it did. Then on the next reload - black screen instead of graphical login screen
<koleygr> <Kurvivor> is it 16.04?
<Kurvivor> koleygr: lsb_release gives Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<koleygr> <Kurvivor> The update was from terminal or from update manager?
<Kurvivor> update manager
<koleygr> try from console to see if it gives errors
<Kurvivor> i agreed to the visual prompt
<k1l> Kurvivor: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kurvivor> sudo dist upgrade
<Kurvivor> ?
<k1l> Kurvivor: and run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" to make sure you have all the latest packages
<Kurvivor> i am reasonably sure number of package sources, including source for nvidia drivers, were disabled during upgrade
<RGamma> Kurvivor: What if you try to boot an older kernel?
<koleygr> <Kurvivor> give the commands that k1l said to you... And if there is any error or something sent it here
<plgos> jello
<k1l> Kurvivor: what kernel are you on? how did you install the nvidia driver? and what about the info i asked for?
<Kurvivor> here: N: Файл «50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist» в каталоге «/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/» игнорируется, так как он не имеет неправильное расширение
<k1l> Kurvivor: that is just a warning. you can delete that file
<Kurvivor> it seems encodings here are somewhat broken
<trekai> I'm getting a Stale File handle when trying to mount a SDCard on Ubuntu 16.04.2 Any way to fix it?
<Kurvivor> k1l: stil runnign your commands; random terminal switches make it unnecessary hard
<RGamma> Kurvivor: Is it trying to switch to tty7 because X tries to restart itself?
<pavlos> Kurvivor, I thought you were in console mode using c-a-f1
<pavlos> trekai, how do you mount the sd card
<RGamma> Kurvivor: But as said, I'd suggest you reboot and select an older kernel and see whether that brings back a usable system
<Kurvivor> RGamma: probably; how can is top that if that is the case?
<trekai> pavlos, I use the following command: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdcard/
<trekai> pavlos, the exact error I get is: mount /dev/sdb1 on /mnt/sdcard failed: Stale file handle
<Kurvivor> pavlos: yes, but with f4
<pavlos> trekai, can you paste, fdisk -l /dev/sdb (use sudo)
<trekai> pavlos, sure just a sec
<Kurvivor> where is the file with list of package sources?
<koleygr> <Kurvivor> /etc/apt/sources.list... but follow what k1l says...
<koleygr>  <Kurvivor> has the update finished?
<trekai> pavlos, here you are (yes, it *is* a 128MB model ;-) ) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24028190/
<RGamma> Kurvivor: Well, if you don't want to reboot and it is indeed X causing this I need to ask myself why it'd continually try to restart. Try "sudo systemctl isolate multi-user.target". This might stop all programs you have running and might disable your network, so you'd need to start this yourself and reconnect here
<trekai> pavlos, I have already fsck'ed it and it contained a lot of errors, the main inode was not a directory for instance
<RGamma> And "might" because I don't know how you actually have set up your network and what exactly is in your target
<pavlos> trekai, maybe you umount and then mount again ... does dmesg show any errors?
<trekai> pavlos, umount won't work, since it would not mount to begin with
<pavlos> trekai, well, you are trying to mount an ext4 which should work ... I keep reading about state file handles
<trekai> pavlos, it is much too old to be ext4, I think it is a ext2 volume
<pavlos> trekai, you should be able to mount ext2 as well
<trekai> pavlos, No. Still the same error message. Is there anyway to ignore the error and mount it anyway?
<trekai> pavlos, what is really strange though, I get no dmesg changes upon trying to mount it.
<pavlos> trekai, dmesg should report when the sdcard is plugged in, and give you the device /dev/sdb
<ioria> trekai, have you tried changing mountpoint ?
<trekai> pavlos, yes, when removing and re-inserting, I *do* get errors in dmesg. I'll pastebinit it for you. On the different mount point: I have just created it
<manga> ram
<barnito> I love Ubuntu!
<Kurvivor> sorry, had to reboot
<trekai> pavlos, here is the pastebin I got on dmesg after re-inserting the SD-card: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24028262/
<RGamma> Kurvivor: Selected older kernel in grub menu?
<Kurvivor> what process must i kill to stop automatic switching from terminal to non-working x login screen?
<magnum_orkus> i uninstalled restricted extras, but still getting prompt for 'seurity update flash player'  how can i get rid of this?
<Kurvivor> RGamma: no; i am not clear on what would i be able to do from there
<k1l> Kurvivor: just press ctrl+alt+f1
<Kurvivor> k1l: that's what i do every 40 seconds!
<RGamma> Kurvivor: Get a working system again that doesn't try to switch tty :)
<k1l> Kurvivor: so far we have no informations about what you did wrong to your system and can only guess
<Kurvivor> after 50th time it is somewhat tiresome
<Kurvivor> k1l: that part is simple. I have allowed it to upgrade distribution
<pavlos> trekai, you have data on the card, right?
<Guy1524> hey guys, I need help enabling DRI3, after adding Option "DRI" "3" to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-radeon.conf, lightdm would not start up, and the boot would remain stuck at tty, and after taking out the line, it worked again
<Guy1524> how can I correctly enable DRI3
<k1l> Kurvivor: does the login screen work?
<Kurvivor> k1l: no
<Guy1524> I have the oibaf graphics drivers installed btw, and I am running on a 2010 IMac
<k1l> Kurvivor: what is the issue there?
<trekai> pavlos, probably, I'm not sure. I got this card from a friend and I'm curious to look at it's content.
<trekai> pavlos, it is Marked "TomTom ONE XL"
<RGamma> Kurvivor: Does journalctl show anything of interest? Like errors about inserting nvidia?
<pavlos> trekai, isnt tomtom one of the gps, maybe it has map data
<RGamma> Guy1524: Supposedly /var/log/Xorg.0.log should have something?
<Guy1524> ok, will that contain information from the last boot?
<Kurvivor> k1l: two of them: 1) automatic switching from terminal (c-a-f1) to whati presume is login screen
<RGamma> Guy1524: From last Xorg start to be specific
<trekai> pavlos, yes, that's why I'm curious about it
<Guy1524> is there a way to get a log from the one before that
<Kurvivor> k1l: 2) said 'login screen' is just a black screen (well, very dark dark grey) without anything
<RGamma> Guy1524: Xorg.1.log
<Guy1524> ok, thx
<RGamma> Guy1524: No wait, Xorg.0.log.old
<Guy1524> thx
<Kurvivor> RGamma: how do i check journalctl?
<RGamma> Kurvivor: Type journalctl
<Guy1524> found the problem
<Guy1524> "Option" is not a valid keyword in this section.
<pavlos> trekai, you fsck and it came up with errors
<k1l> Kurvivor: try an older kernel in grub first
<trekai> pavlos, true, I fixed them all, though
<pavlushka> what's wrong in it, =SUM(january!B2)-SUM(february!B2,-C2,-D2)? here January and February are the sheet names
<pavlos> trekai, dont know what else to suggest
<RGamma> Guy1524: Yeah, it needs to be in right section. Presumably something like Section "Device"\n Driver "radeon" or whatever. I don't know AMD stuff well
<Guy1524> I did put it in there though
<Random832> pavlos, what's the sum of a single cell?
<Guy1524> I put it in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-radeon.conf
<pavlos> Random832, ?? sum(b1)
<Guy1524> right before EndSection
<Kurvivor> k1l, RGamma: ok, will try and reboot into older kernel then
<Random832> er i meant pavlushka
<Guy1524> most guides suggest /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d, but that folder doesn't exist for me
<Guy1524> should I try creating it
<Random832> but my point is what's the point of using sum
<Guy1524> and putting that there
<Random832> if you're not doing a range
<RGamma> Guy1524: What does the Xorg log say exactly. Paste it somewher
<Guy1524> ok
<trekai> pavlos, thank you for looking at the errors. The card is probably broken somehow, or uses an incompatible file system *masquerading* as a normal Linux partition.
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24028338/
<pavlushka> Random832: ok, kinda bad habit
<pavlos> trekai, I suggest you bring up gparted and wipe the card, refomat it, recheck it, and howfully will mount
<pavlushka> Random832: that's the point
<RGamma> Guy1524: Well, it says you didn't put it into the Device section
<trekai> pavlos, that is just what I'll do.
<RGamma> Guy1524: What does that radeon config look like?
<RGamma> Guy1524: Also, please nickping. Makes it easier for me
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24028343/
<Guy1524> RGamma: ^
<RGamma> trekai: If there's anything important on that card I'd try cat /dev/yourcard >backup first
<pavlushka> Random832: and if you can help me correct the issue
<trekai> RGamma, since it has been given to me and I haven't used it since I know that it does not contain any useful data.
<Random832> sorry i don't know the wider context
<trekai> RGamma, thank you for the suggestion though.
<Guy1524> I've put a new .conf in, I'll try rebooting now
<Guy1524> brb
<RGamma> Guy1524: Try adding this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24028378/
<Guy1524> thx, Ill try that afterwards if this doesn't work
<pavlos> trekai, according to some tomtom page, the fs is linux but encrypted
<[jasper]> hej guys, is there someone here who can help me figure out what's going wrong with my crontab?
<Kurvivor> hello again
<ppf> is there a way to tell grub which entry to boot on the _next_ reboot?
<[jasper]> I've tried analysing the problem. the hourly cron job runs every 17th minute and always fails
<[jasper]> with this message: /bin/sh: 1: root: not found
<Kurvivor> rebooting with 2 previous kernels did not help, sadly
<OerHeks> There should be a way to set a default in the grub manual, ppf
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<RGamma> Kurvivor: Mh, that's bad
<pavlos> [jasper], do you use absolute paths?
<Kurvivor> so it is
<k1l> [jasper]: what is the command?
<magnum_orkus> i uninstalled restricted extras, but still getting prompt for 'seurity update flash player'  how can i get rid of this?
<k1l> Kurvivor: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<trekai> pavlos, I got an I/O error trying to write a new partition table to it, so it is quite knackered and I'll toss it out.
<k1l> what video card is it?
<[jasper]> pavlos, the issue is: all the hourly crons fail. then I have a cron with should execute every 4 hours. so I get an email on the hour of a failure...but then 5 minutes later this cron for some reason runs again.
<k1l> magnum_orkus: purge the flashplugin-installer
<[jasper]> so I'm wondering if this is set in multiple crons...but then I searched all the files....and didn't find the command anywher else...
<magnum_orkus> thx ill try
<Kurvivor> k1l: it is the funnies thing: i booted into terminal, went on IRC and got an advice on what commands to run
<OerHeks> ppf, item #4 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Timed_Display
<Guy1524_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24028425/
<Kurvivor> as the result i do not remember proper steps myself
<Guy1524_> I tried my solution and got this
<pavlos> [jasper], normally, you put your script in /etc/cron.hourly
<Guy1524_> but I don't know if it worked
<Guy1524_> can anyone tell me if I am using DRI 2 or 3?
<k1l> [jasper]: can you show the crontab?
<[jasper]> crontab -e shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24028432/
<ppf> OerHeks: how does that help me?
<OerHeks> ppf, i don't know a way to set boot next time besides this.
<k1l> [jasper]: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<ppf> OerHeks: okay
<OerHeks> *if* you do, let us know
<pavlos> [jasper], and learnspam.sh contents?
<ppf> anyone else got an idea?
<RGamma> Guy1524_: Well, if it says it's enabled it should be available. Presumably it's up to the applications to use it
<Guy1524_> ok then, thx
<[jasper]> oh shit...my bad....I'm runnning on a ubuntu system...but this is inside the docker which is debian...so I'll head on over there
<[jasper]> sorry about that
<ioria> ppf, if you set GRUB_DEFAULT=0   instead of 0   with "1>3",  grub will load your 3th entry. it's used to set as default an older kernel
<pavlushka> Random832: ok, it works like this and without the sums :p, =(January.B2)-(February.B2-February.C2-February.D2)
<RGamma> Kurvivor: Next step would be to check journalctl. If you want you can paste it here with journalctl | nc termbin.com 9999
<ppf> ioria: i don't want to change the default globally
<ppf> i just want to boot another default _once_
<Kurvivor> RGamma: http://termbin.com/4yph
<ioria> ppf, without edit the kernel line at boot ?
<ppf> ioria, OerHeks apparently there's a tool called grub-reboot
<ppf> that looks promising
<k1l> Kurvivor: "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<alkisg> ppf, http://askubuntu.com/questions/574295/how-can-i-get-grub2-to-boot-a-different-option-only-on-the-next-boot
<k1l> Kurvivor: so this is a gnome-shell ubuntu
<Kurvivor> k1l: yes; i find gnome-shell much more usable - that i when it works
<OerHeks> ppf, awesome :-)
<Kurvivor> k1l, RGamma : http://termbin.com/zsw9
<k1l> Kurvivor: this is a 32bit install?
<ioria> ppf, never tried that
<RGamma> Kurvivor: Wow, that log is a mess. All this fancy gnome crap
<RGamma> Kurvivor: Somehow the X server just closes: "Server terminated successfully (0)"
<ioria> ppf,  i thought it was for OS not for the kernel
<k1l> looks like that is a gdm issue. the nvidia driver seems to work
<Kurvivor> k1l: it is; is there something wrong with 32-bit now?
<ppf> ioria: what's the difference?
<k1l> Kurvivor: if you have a 64bit cpu dont run 32bit OS.
<k1l> Kurvivor: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> ppf,  the difference between an OS  and a kernel ?
<Kurvivor> k1l: well, it worked fine for several last years. I thought about going to 64-bit, but it seems there is no painless way
<k1l> only way is reinstall.
<ioria> ppf,  yeah, it should work
<Kurvivor> k1l, RGamma: http://termbin.com/ggqi
<k1l> Kurvivor: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-340
<RGamma> Kurvivor: What does "Нет такого файла или каталога" mean?
<Kurvivor> RGamma: i do not really know
<OerHeks> "No such file or directory"
<Kurvivor> it is russian with some characters not displaying for me, which renders them unreadable. Maybe it is a terminal issue on my side
<pavlos> Kurvivor, or LANG environment variable
<Kurvivor> well, nvidia driver reinstall has finished
<Kurvivor> off to another reboot
<RGamma> Kurvivor's system is so broken lol
<RGamma> Look at all the services failing
<koleygr> <RGamma> it is loading nvidia and open drivers... is it normal?
<RGamma> koleygr: The failures start way before the Xorg logs
<RGamma> Feb 19 20:54:02 ark19 systemd[1]: Removed slice User Slice of gdm.
<RGamma> Feb 19 20:54:02 ark19 gdm-launch-environment][1894]: pam_unix(gdm-launch-environment:session): session opened for user gdm by (uid=0)
<RGamma> Feb 19 20:54:02 ark19 systemd[1]: Created slice User Slice of gdm.
<RGamma> That's after Mir failing to start
<koleygr> ok...
<k1l> gdm has nothing to do with mir.
<chemis> hi
<koleygr> hi
<caesar__> hi everybody
<caesar__> I want to run vsphere client on ubuntu
<caesar__> can anybody help
<Kurvivor> hello again
<RGamma> Kurvivor: I won't pretend I know what's going on, sorry. There's so many things failing in that log
<Kurvivor> RGamma: thanks for looking at it anyway
<koleygr> <RGamma> Next command for <Kurvivor> sudo apt install --reinstal_from_scrach ubuntu-gnome:x64 ... JUST TROLLING
<koleygr> <Kurvivor> At least can you take back up?
<Kurvivor> is there such a thing?..
<koleygr> No
<koleygr> Sorry
<koleygr> Trolling
<koleygr> I mean you will reinstall
<RGamma> Kurvivor: To me it seems gdm-launch-environment is trying to get gdm running, but something on the way there goes wrong and then it tries restarting again and again, with the X server starting and immediately closing again, which is why your tty switches
<Kurvivor> as long as my /home folder is backed up, i am not against killing everything and reinstalling
<eagle_`> #leave
<Kurvivor> RGamma: interesting! i will try to kill it
<k1l> Kurvivor: you could look if the gdm log has something more to tell
<RGamma> Kurvivor: Yeah, it's shitty advice, but I'm not expert at all that gnome stuff. You'd need to get an expert to look at this log
<ioria> ppf, yeah,   sudo  grub-reboot "1>3"   will boot the second kernel
<koleygr> ioria i thing is 1>1
<ioria> koleygr, no, that is Recovery
<k1l> Kurvivor: sudo systemctl status gdm  | nc termbin.com 9999
<majorgeek> 0>1
<RGamma> k1l: That'll just tell us it failed. Probably something wonky with IPC or whatever
<ioria> koleygr, 0 kern 1 Recovery 2 upstart  3  2° kern 4
<koleygr> thanks ioria
<majorgeek> are this init levels?
<k1l> maybe the guys in #ubuntu-gnome know more about gdm issues
<ioria> majorgeek, no, grub menu order
<Kurvivor> k1l: http://termbin.com/fj9c
<Kurvivor> k1l: noted, i will ask there as well
<RGamma> Kurvivor: Good luck
<sanjeet> need command to install google chrome
<k1l> sanjeet: go to the google website and load the .deb packcage, then install that
<k1l> sanjeet: ubuntu only got chromium in the repos. that is chrome without the google stuff in it
<Kurvivor> how can i list all my block devices?
<sanjeet> @kil thanks!!
<pavlos> Kurvivor, lsblk
<sophos123> Hi there, I've got a question about Ubuntu 16.04: Why does Python3 interpreter inside the shell supports readline features like tab completion and history, but Python 2.7 does not support it?
<ppf> so, grub-reboot works excellent
<xixunier> Does libreoffice read the extensions from the file, so if I shift the file to some other location, the extension stops working?
<ioria> ppf, yeah
<ppf> and then it took me thirty minutes to get out of the windows updates loop .......
<ioria> ppf, i needed to quote the entries .. didn't know that
<socialevil> hi, my ubuntu 16.04 is booting veeerrrryyy slow. this is my dmesg last couple of lines but i dont know what that mean http://pastebin.ca/3769679 any idea?
<ppf> yes, it'll complain if you don't (in case of the menuentry strings), or weird things happen with > :)
<ioria> ppf, right, good spot btw
<k1l> socialevil: end trace means there is something going very wrong
<socialevil> k1l any idea how to find out what?
<xixunier> When I delete the extension why does it still work ?
<xixunier> It shouldn't work
<xixunier> ?
<k1l> socialevil: show the full dmesg output: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<xixunier> k1l do you know?
<socialevil> k1l http://termbin.com/wm74
<k1l> xixunier: maybe ask the libreoffice guys directly?
<adalbert> xixunier, you could encrypt with gpg, then i won't open with libreoffice until you decrypt.
<xixunier> I asked but their channel is dead
<xixunier> adalbert: what do you mean ?
<adalbert> if you change the extension on a libreoffice file, the libreoffice app will open it regardless the extension
<k1l> socialevil: did you install bumblebee?
<socialevil> k1l,  i dont even know what that is :D
<xixunier> i don't understand why is bumblebee needed at all, as nouvea works fine for NviDIA
<xixunier> and ubuntu does work out of the box , I don't know if it uses nouveau or what
<dmgedgoods> bueno
<k1l> socialevil: "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999"
<socialevil> http://termbin.com/8ku5
<ioria> socialevil, for a slow boot, you can use   systemd-analyze blame
<roothorick> I should try that, my desktop takes too long for such a new high-end SSD
<socialevil> ioria, what must i do with it ?
<ioria> socialevil, run it
<socialevil> i did
<socialevil> k1l,  sorry i didnt mention your name. so i pasted the link
<k1l> socialevil: "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999"
<socialevil> ioria, the proces taking most time is 700ms dev-sda1.device
<ioria> socialevil, ok
<socialevil> k1l http://termbin.com/bvax
<ioria> socialevil,  and what is on sda1 ? root , efi... what exactly ?
<socialevil> ioria, root
<ioria> socialevil,  journalctl -b|grep sda1
<socialevil> ioria, http://pastebin.ca/3769685
<ioria> socialevil,  i expected to see a fsck ... but nope
<socialevil> ioria, meaning what?
<ioria> socialevil,  fsck checks your fs, so it takes some time ...
<ioria> socialevil,  are you updated ?
<socialevil> ioria, no. fresh install
<ioria> socialevil,  sudo apt update  && sudo apt full-upgrade
<OerHeks> socialevil, did you tweak your mobo, overclocking or such option?
<socialevil> OerHeks, i have no idea what mobo is, and i dont know how to overclock :) so i gues i didnt do any of this things, at least not intentionaly :D
<ioria> socialevil,  after we can check the partition's uuids
<OerHeks> socialevil, oke.
<socialevil> ioria, they are the same with the uuids in the "blame" if thats what you mean
<ioria> socialevil,  sudo blkid  and check the entries in /etc/fstab , but first run the upgrade
<socialevil> ioria, i did that :) they are the same
<ioria> socialevil,  ok
<ioria> socialevil,  can you paste  sudo parted -l
<socialevil> http://termbin.com/cdtu ioria
<OerHeks> socialevil, is this the Asus ROG GL552V?
<socialevil> OerHeks, GL752V
<ioria> socialevil,  ubuntu on sda , right ?
<socialevil> ioria, / ot sda ; /home on sdb
<ioria> socialevil,  30G of swap is big
<socialevil> ioria, well looooong time ago someone said x2 your ram.. old habit i guess
<ioria> ok
<ioria> socialevil,  lsblk
<OerHeks> HD graphics 530 skylake ...  maybe these tips work for you too,  > nouveau.modeset=0 tpm_tis.interrupts=0 acpi_osi=Linux i915.preliminary_hw_support=1 idle=nomwait   >>> https://jeremymdyson.wordpress.com/2016/04/27/ubuntugnome-16-04-on-asus-rog-gl552v/
<OerHeks> for slow boot
<socialevil> ioria, http://termbin.com/il9v
<socialevil> OerHeks, ill read it
<BluesKaj> oh no, another 'evil'  in our midst
<kyledev> Hey two questions..One how can I exit the "journalctl"
<kyledev> and two, my apache2 service is giving errors when I try to restart or reload. It says: Job for apache2.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status apache2.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<Johnson1977> I am using a machine that has everything running from root user
<Johnson1977> How can I go about to make everything safer?
<Johnson1977> Whats the best approach to changing the users for each appliation?
<RGamma> Johnson1977: What do you mean "everything"? Supposedly you set it up that way, becausse that's not default in Ubuntu
<Johnson1977> There are some web applications running on the server
<Johnson1977> and same database stuff
<RGamma> Johnson1977: Usually the applications have options in their configs to configure what user they run as
<RGamma> The Linux user system isn't terribly manageable to isolate applications though
<RGamma> I'm looking for _usable_ solutions myself
<Johnson1977> O really..
<Johnson1977> mmm i thought its standard that each application runs as its own users with specific rights etc
<Johnson1977> but i know that running as root is big no-no
<RGamma> Johnson1977: Apparently there's also https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=162297
<RGamma> I've never done that, so I can't tell you if that does what you want
<havenot> hi, i want to install fglrx on ubuntu 14.04.1 but if select it and click on install, after some seconds it jumps back on radeon and nothing happens...
<Ntemis> hey guys
<Ntemis> is there a way to create an .img from a folder?
<jc> Hi. Are ubuntu core questions OK in here?
<Ntemis> i want what are included in the folder not he folder it self
<Ntemis> i want what are included in the folder not the folder it self
<velzy> hello...looking for some help solving my impossible struggle to install samba on ubuntu
<akik> Ntemis: do you mean an iso file? mkisofs can do it
<barnito> I did that on a headless
<Ntemis> i want an .img file so i can dd it into a parttion
<Ntemis> i want an .img file so i can dd it into a partition
<Ntemis> img=iso i think
<Ntemis> is iso format add any headers?
<Ntemis> i want a clean package to .img
<akik> Ntemis: sorry i don't know what you're trying to do. why dd?
<Ntemis> because i am left with half a working system(arm) and i have kernel(boot.img) but i dont have system.img to flash
<Ntemis> i have the system as a folder
<akik> Ntemis: is that an ubuntu system?
<Ntemis> i want to add those files in it into an img so i can have y box back
<Ntemis> i want to add those files in it into an img so i can have my box back
<ioria> Ntemis, have you tried   genisoimage -o output.iso  directory_name
<Ntemis> no
<Ntemis> ty ioria
<Ntemis> will do now
<ioria> ok
<Ntemis> directory name is the system folder right?
<Ntemis> and it wont inlcude the system folder it self right?
<alkisg> Ntemis: if you want to dd to a partition, then you're not looking for an iso, but for to create a sparse file and run mkfs to it
<alkisg> Ntemis: but, what are you trying to do, because I think you're going the wrong way about it...
<ioria> Ntemis, also mkisofs -o output.iso  directory
<alkisg> Ntemis: do you have a broken system and you want to add users to it?
<Ntemis> am trying to resurrect my amlogic box that now runs ubuntu
<Ntemis> i want to start clean
<Ntemis> but i cant boot into recovery
<Ntemis> but i can login vs ssh
<Ntemis> i have the rom i want to flash but am missing the system.img
<alkisg> Ntemis: is the system.img android?
<Ntemis> all others already dd them in the correct partitions
<Ntemis> yes alkisg
<alkisg> Then the iso you're looking to make is completely wrong
<Ntemis> oh
<akik> Ntemis: this is for ubuntu support, not android
<alkisg> Try asking in #android, they'll know more about android system partitions and their format, it's either ext4 or f2fs or something
<Ntemis> ext4
<Ntemis> ok thanks guys and sorry
<ioria> socialevil,  still there ? have you solved ?
<OerHeks> ioria, waiting too
<ioria> lol
<ioria> missing in action
<OerHeks> nouveau.modeset=0 tpm_tis.interrupts=0 acpi_osi=Linux i915.preliminary_hw_support=1 idle=nomwait
<OerHeks> etc
<ioria> i see
<ioria> OerHeks, why did you suggest that ?
<Ntemis> what does this line do?  nouveau.modeset=0 tpm_tis.interrupts=0 acpi_osi=Linux i915.preliminary_hw_support=1 idle=nomwait
<OerHeks> as it is asus, with skylake intel 530 ..
<ioria> oh
<Ntemis> anyone knows how to boot nouveau on Nvidia GTX?
<OerHeks> Ntemis, basicly it prevents nouveau taking over, and some settings for that hardware
<Ntemis> can you tell me the correct line to boot nouveau on GTX?
<Ntemis> pascal
<ioria> Ntemis, what kernel ?
<Ntemis> 4.9
<ioria> 4.9
<OerHeks> Ntemis, from mainline?
<Ntemis> yes
<anddam> what would be a proper place to mount an external drive that has to be served with samba?
<anddam> I mean in hier
<OerHeks> oh boy, then you are on your own.
<Ntemis> :(
<Ntemis> is there any nouveau channel?
<jgcampbell300> what do you guys use to pastebin pictures
<pavlos> imgur.com
<RandomUbuntuU77> hi, I'm running ubuntu 16.04 , I've just updated to 16.04.2 and read about HWE , however running 'sudo apt install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04' returns an 'unable t locate package' ,
<RandomUbuntuU77> when looking at ubuntuupdated.org, it seemed as the hwe packages would be in the regular update channel
<alkisg> RandomUbuntuU77: sudo apt-get update; apt policy xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 ==> output of that?
<OerHeks> RandomUbuntuU77, did you run updates first? sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<RandomUbuntuU77> @DerHeks, yes
<jgcampbell300> so im getting duplicate menus again https://ibin.co/3Cy1bFybeezI.png any ideas
<RandomUbuntuU77> @alkisg, here the output https://paste.ofcode.org/FEshn5M4PAJxiVraHnuqwW
<OerHeks> RandomUbuntuU77, i see it is available here, xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.2
<RandomUbuntuU77> from investigating the sources.list I thought it's active, but maybe I am just out of touch these days :)
<alkisg> RandomUbuntuU77: it sounds like your mirror is not updated yet; if you're in a hurry, run `software-properties-gtk` and select the main mirror
<alkisg> Otherwise just wait a few days
<OerHeks> alkisg, could well be it, good find
<OerHeks> change to main?
 * alkisg has heard other people with the same issue
<alkisg> Yes, the main one instead of the .nl one
<alkisg> There's an option for that in software-properties-gtk
<alkisg> A drop down box
<RandomUbuntuU77> sweet, doing that, yeah works provides nice dell 4k laptops, but the 4.4 kernel is a pita with it :)
<pavlos> anddam, you can create a mount point in /media or /srv
<RandomUbuntuU77> yes, that did the trick, alkisg, should've thought of that, thx 4 your help :)
<alkisg> np
<OerHeks> jgcampbell300, looks like linux mint?
<sobersabre> hi. I have reinstalled a machine after fedora. And I can see there was a thin pool in the lvm, and a volume in the pool.
<anddam> pavlos: thanks, I had picked /srv already from hier(7)
<sobersabre> Is there a way to re-build this pool and volume, i.e. to actually see the volume, and data, without destroying it?
<anddam> I just need to figure this last samba bit and I'm all set
<pavlos> anddam, this may help (replace /media with /srv) http://linuxforcynics.com/how-to/how-to-share-an-external-harddrive-in-ubuntu
<jgcampbell300> OerHeks, Debian Mate
<OerHeks> jgcampbell300, you are funny; ask where to post pic, and use an other site, and ask debian issues in ubuntu ..
<OerHeks> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<jgcampbell300> OerHeks, asked it in a bunch of channels . no one seems to know how to fix it
<Ben64> jgcampbell300: don't ask in a bunch of channels, ask in the appropriate channel
<anddam> pavlos: well it won't, I'm not using Nautilus or mounting the device from an user session
<pavlos> anddam, just an example what to add in smb.conf
<sobersabre> hm. lvm/libvirt junkies around?
<anddam> pavlos: what do you mean? that page suggests forceuser, while I'm going to use system's user
<sobersabre> need to recreate storage pool....
<anddam> pavlos: btw https://gist.github.com/anddam/510deb5674d9005df35aaef3a47a48a8
<pavlos> anddam, looks ok
<anddam> pavlos: I wasn't sure if add a system user to mount and own the filesystem
<anddam> or set it 777 and have the users connect with their credentials
<anddam> this share will serve home lan for backup, linux and mac clients
<sobersabre> anddam: I have a strange question.
<sobersabre> you have mac and linux and mac clients only ?
<pavlos> anddam, if the users connect with their credentials, you know who/when did the backup
<anddam> sobersabre: yes
<anddam> sobersabre: doesn't seem that strange of a question
<sobersabre> anddam: then, why in hell would you want to use samba ?
<anddam> also, fairly easy to answer
<sobersabre> samba is useful when you have no choice: when you have OLD windows clients, and you can't get rid of them.
<anddam> sobersabre: what would you suggest?
<sobersabre> the easiest would be nfs
<anddam> sobersabre: timeMachine won't work with nfs
<sobersabre> how quick is your network ?
<anddam> it's a home WiFi-something, say 3-5 MB/s usually
<sobersabre> ok.
<Si0n> sobresabre: or SSH - sftp is very easy to work with.
<anddam> I'm going to backup the linux laptop with rsync/rsnapshot
<anddam> I wanted the samba share for the macbook
<anddam> I've been advised against using avahi
<sobersabre> anddam: why ?
<sobersabre> anyways, there's something macs love called appletalk AFP
<anddam> backups aren't reliable, that was confirmed by my previous home setup, two macbooks with the avahi server
<sobersabre> and linux can be that server.
<anddam> with avahi, AFAIK
<sobersabre> avahi service is just freaking resolving of services (service discovery), how can it affect your reliability ?
<anddam> sorry
<anddam> netatalk
<anddam> I'm tired
<anddam> do a big %s/avahi/netatalk/g
<sobersabre> I got it.
<sobersabre> what except samba does time machine support? http ? SFTP?
<Si0n> anddam: if you're doing backups with rsync, consider SSH.
<anddam> and in fact every once in a while, say every one or two months, Time Machine on the macbooks would complain that a backup verification was due, when proceding with it macos would say that there was an unrecoverable error and I had to start a new backup from scratch
<sobersabre> I mean rsync is good with ssh
<anddam> my rsync-fu isn't great but when I'm doing    rsync -a foo mymachine.local:     am I not using ssh already?
<sobersabre> anddam: not necessarily.
<sobersabre> depends.
<anddam> anyway my issue is that a backup that goes bad every month or so isn't that good of a backup
<leo__> Yo
<anddam> also a backup from scratch over a 3-5 MB/s network is a pain
<anddam> sobersabre: actually the strategy to use TimeMachine over samba is creating  diskimage with hfs+, so I figure NFS is as good as samba there
<anddam> IIRC NFS exports the device at "low level", i.e. the client has to support the remote fs, is that correct?
<anddam> because it sees the share as a local thing
<k1l> anddam: wrong
<sobersabre> anddam: you can also setup iscsi target on your linux, and connect to it over the network with your macbook.
<anddam> k1l: good, because then ext4 would have been a problem
<sobersabre> it would work, but given your sh*tty latency and throughput you'd suffer.
<anddam> honestly the samba route was easier, I'd like something that work good enough
<k1l> anddam: that is what samba or nfs is for. the client needs to speak samba or nfs then, not ext4
<sobersabre> ok.
<sobersabre> go gogo
<anddam> k1l: I somehow remembered NFS was different, but maybe I'm just mixing random concepts
<anddam> sobersabre: meaning?
<sobersabre> go for samba.
<k1l> nfs is different from samba. (samba is the windows standard, nfs is more the unix way)
<anddam> k1l: it's not that, it was more aboute the use of RPC
<anddam> sobersabre: I understand it may be sub-optimal but I'd really like not having to bash my head against this other thing as well
<anddam> sobersabre: I never used nfs
<sobersabre> I just think it's inherently weird: to run on unix clients and servers a reverse-engineered implementation of microsoft's implementation of an obsolete protocol. what can go wrong ?....
<anddam> <world implodes>
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> anddam: another stupid question, if you're into reliability: why not push it to s3 ?
<sobersabre> (After some encryption, of course)
<anddam> amazon?
<sobersabre> aye. it's cheap.
<anddam> mm because I don't have the knowledge right now
<anddam> I mean I'd like to have an off-site backup but I have no proper idea of how that should be set up, and I don't have much time to devote to that right now
<sobersabre> anddam: assuming you have google, you probably can find a solution for a couple of $ to wrap it for you transparently.
<anddam> it was definitely on my radar
<anddam> along with tarsnap
<anddam> like do periodic local snapshots, push nightly the diff to a remote site
<anddam> sobersabre: what's this "google"
<anddam> anyway thanks for the info
<sobersabre> google is a web site you can search for pages on the internet with.
<sobersabre> it's at http://google.com
 * anddam astonishes
<sobersabre> apropos google, they also have their own cloud storage. and it's compatible with aws, so you can sync stuff with the same code you do for aws.
<sobersabre> just change endpoints.
<sobersabre> anddam: did you sleep since 1995, BTW ?
<sobersabre> still on lycos and bbs ?
<anddam> no, I was just making heavy usage of the <sarcasm> tag
<anddam> you didn't see because you have to "show page source" for that
<anddam> now I need to actually sleep
<anddam> see you, thanks again
<Doow> anddam: I didn't follow all the conversation, but duplicity has been great for backups for me
<sobersabre> anddam: ah, that. yes. go for it. sleep is nice.
<anddam> Doow: jotting a note for that
<anddam> thx
<Doow> it speaks a myriad of protocols, does incremental backups and can encrypt your backup for you
<Doow> anddam: np, sleep well :)
<sobersabre> Doow: yep, incl. gcp, aws, and others.
<admindemon1> ?
<milleniumfalcons> hello.
<admindemon1> ?
<milleniumfalcons> i need help
<Bashing-om> !ask | milleniumfalcons
<ubottu> milleniumfalcons: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<milleniumfalcons> ok... I'm unable to make my workspaces work
<akik> milleniumfalcons: you need to provide more detailed info than that
<k1l> milleniumfalcons: what does that mean?
<Bashing-om> milleniumfalcons: K. tell the channel what release and what Desktop you are running .
<milleniumfalcons> Xubuntu
<milleniumfalcons> I don't see seperate windows
<milleniumfalcons> I don't see seperate work spaces
<k1l> milleniumfalcons: did you look at: systemsettings > workspaces?
<Bashing-om> milleniumfalcons: What do you see:  settings -> workspaces ?
<milleniumfalcons> yes
<k1l> what is there?
<milleniumfalcons> yes
<milleniumfalcons> on the desktop after selecting no
<milleniumfalcons> I googled but no resolution
<k1l> milleniumfalcons: we cant know what you did and dont see what you see. so if you dont tell us we have to guess or lose motivation to help.
<k1l> so what did you set it to in the system settings=
<milleniumfalcons> I selected workspace
<socialevil> hey k1l any idea with my problem from before ?
<milleniumfalcons> I see the options
<milleniumfalcons> I don't see workspaces on my desktop to place various projects
<k1l> milleniumfalcons: so do the ctrl+alt+arrow work?
<webly> hi
<k1l> milleniumfalcons: did you add the desktop switcher to the panel?
<webly> What do you think about ksplice? It is free for Ubuntu - and I find it awesome, no reboots anymore :O
<webly> but are there caveats?
<milleniumfalcons> I set general layout' chose 4
<webly> Would you use this on a production server?
<milleniumfalcons> no not desktop swither
<milleniumfalcons> where is that option
<koleygr> <milleniumfalcons> http://askubuntu.com/questions/431687/xubuntu-no-workspaces
<k1l> webly: ubuntu offers an livepatch service for free
<k1l> webly: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/10/canonical-livepatch.html
<milleniumfalcons> thanks @ koleygr
<Bashing-om> milleniumfalcons: " number of workspaces :" How many workspaces have you set here ?
<webly> k1l: so the stock ubuntu server installation in LTS?
<milleniumfalcons> 4 @ Bashing
<k1l> webly: yes, look at the link
<milleniumfalcons> ok thanks
<webly> and it is free I guess? for commercial?
<asynec> Hello all! I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good app for extracting hundreds of zip files in a single folder
<k1l> webly: look at the link, its free for 3 machines.
<akik> asynec: if your only requirement is extracting them, unzip
<asynec> is that accessible via GUI?
<akik> asynec: no
<Bashing-om> milleniumfalcons: Humm ,, got me , as that was all I had to do to enable workspaces .
<asynec> i guess the only other equirement is gui
<skyl> when I install these drivers http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx I get kicked back to the logon screen when I try to logon. My goal is to use the builtin graphics but install the drivers for the amd-gpu
<milleniumfalcons> @bash.. do you have Ubuntu or Xubuntu
<skyl> I'm on 16.04 and have a couple of rx480s. I was able to install the drivers and run my monitor off of one of the gpus but I don't want to run my monitor off of the amd card
<ikonia> why do you want to install the amd drivers if you want to use the built in graphics ?
<akik> asynec: are you planning on selecting hundreds of zip files in a gui?
<skyl> ikonia, mining cryptocurrency
<asynec> I want to be able to highlight everything from Nautilus and just extract it from there
<webly> k1l: I would never do anything unmoralic :) But how can Ubuntu know that I only use it for three and not, let's say, 10 servers?
<ikonia> skyl: so can you not do that via the built in generic or open xorg drivers ?
<akik> asynec: my suggestion is to learn the shell and use unzip. it does the job
<skyl> ikonia, not that I know of
<skyl> ikonia, do you know if I can switch the default to the builtin with xorg?
<k1l> webly: read the page please. it uses tokens
<Bashing-om> milleniumfalcons: I am presently on 16.04 xubuntu .
<ikonia> skyl: you mean switch on the fly ?
<ikonia> or switch in general
<skyl> ikonia, switch in general - just trying to use the builtin graphics for my monitor and the gpus for mining
<ikonia> skyl: so from where I sit, you'll have to build an xorg config for this that explicitly only starts the x server against the intel on board chip
<ikonia> otherwise dynamically x will try to start against the second card
<skyl> ikonia, where does the xorg conf live?
<milleniumfalcons> strange.. I am too. It was just shared that xubuntu has no workspaces look above
<ikonia> you have to create it in /etc/X11
<user_> hello world
<milleniumfalcons> koleygr shares the link
<jack__X> mmmmmm
<user_> Why are there so many distributions of Ubuntu??
<Bashing-om> milleniumfalcons: I presently have 4 workspaces .. and 3 of them occupied at this time . on one desktop ( you can activate additional desktops ) .
<milleniumfalcons> please share how I can if possible
<Gavin16> can you guys help me with this problem https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2353181
<skyl> ikonia, okay, thanks I'm going to restart wish me luck
<ikonia> the forums can answer forum posts
<milleniumfalcons> I can launch the workspace and add spaces but I don't see the results of this
<k1l> milleniumfalcons: does the shortcut work?
<Gavin16> Can you guys help me with the problem if I ask it here directly?
<Bashing-om> milleniumfalcons: As above . in settings -> workspaces . set the number of workspaces you desire - I think is all I did , Maybe have to log out for the change to take effect .
<milleniumfalcons> I was reading about the short cut as bash proudly shares that he/she is successful
<k1l> milleniumfalcons: you nearly answer half the questions for more informations. it would be a lot easier to help you if you would actually provide the feedback
<milleniumfalcons> I will try the log on/off thanks :)
<milleniumfalcons> kil I get interrupted while I attempt to resolve and have not been able to give feed back
<robot1> test
<milleniumfalcons> thanks:)
<k1l> milleniumfalcons: then ask again when you can actually work on the issue. because its annoying  to ask for more informations over and over again and the user wanting help doesnt answer but asks the same basic question over and over agin
<milleniumfalcons> I have been trying to...
<Robot1> Hi there, would there be a reason that a bash script would forget an alias I wrote at the head of the file?
<ikonia> yes you spawn a new shell
<milleniumfalcons> people here are far to rude
<Robot1> oh, are alias's defined per shell instance?
<badtasteU2> it's just like ... eternal growing requirements in a project
<user_> Hello world. This is my first time here. What is this channel mostly for? Help or general discussion of Ubuntu? thanks
<badtasteU2> hellp wirld!
<compdoc> help
<Peyam> what
<Peyam> what do you need help with
<koleygr> <user_> support only... for chat there is ubuntu-offtopic
<Bashing-om> user_: Hello; read the topic ( /topic ) : this is ubuntu support channel :)
<badtasteU2> Bashing-om, !
<user_> Thanks guys. I appreciate the clarification.
<Peyam> what is ubuntu netbook good for?
<Peyam> is it for laptops or real netbooks that took 1 hour to boot?
<paradiso23> I want to commit suicide
<tonyt> paradiso23 whats stopping you?
<Dubintu> Hi, would anyone know why when I run sudo apt-get update, it just stays at 0%?
<Peyam> paradiso23, no stop! don't even talk about it. that's just stupid and you are not stupid!
<Peyam> Dubintu, could be no internet
<Dubintu> I can ping security.ubuntu.com
<Dubintu> im connected to the internet right now though
<Peyam> Dubintu, can be it that something else using apt-get?
<k1l> Dubintu: how long did you wait?
<Dubintu> i did ps -A | grep apt and there's nothing there
<Peyam> Dubintu, try apt-get clean and try again
<Dubintu> like 5 minutes or more. it just stays at 0%
<Dubintu> ok
<k1l> if it would have been locked by another program then there would be a message
<Dubintu> Command not found
<Dubintu> I'm brand new to ubuntu, btw
<Dubintu> I had to get it so I could work on rails projects
<Peyam> sudo apt-get clean
<Peyam> try this
<k1l> Dubintu: try with forcing ipv4: "sudo apt-get -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true update"
<Dubintu> didn't do anything
<Peyam> didnt do anything?
<Peyam> no password required nothing?
<Dubintu> i tried forcing IPv4 in gai.conf but couldnt figure out how to save the changes
<Dubintu> no
<Dubintu> it just went to a new line
<badtasteU2> lol... gai.conf
<Peyam> yes then try your command again! apt-get update
<Dubintu> without sudo?
<k1l> Dubintu: did you try my command or not?
<Peyam> with sudo
<k1l> apt-get clean will not help
<Dubintu> same thing
<Dubintu> just stays at Hit:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/sublime-text-3/ubuntu xenial InRelease 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::19)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1560:8001::14)]
<k1l> so you didnt use my command
<Dubintu> i did sudo apt-get update
<Peyam> k1l, most time it does remoce retrived package files.
<Dubintu> what was your command?
<Dubintu> oh, one sec
<Peyam> you could try for broken packages like sudo apt-get check
<k1l> Peyam: he has a connection related issue. thats not related to the packages list he got on his client
<KOLANICH> Hi all
<KOLANICH> I have troubles with wakeup
<Peyam> k1l, his interet works
<KOLANICH> I have found an issue in kernel.org bugzilla
<k1l> Peyam: no
<KOLANICH> that issue have the patch, which have been already merged for long time, so I wonder what should I do next
<k1l> Peyam: you know about ipv6?
<Peyam> k1l, he said that
<Peyam> yes
<Dubintu> K1l, i ran your command and same ting, stuck at 0%
<Dubintu> thing*
<havenot> hi, i need help to install fglrx on 14.04, can someone give me a hint? because the additional driver menu doesnt work
<k1l> Dubintu: please show the output on paste.ubuntu.com and link it here
<k1l> Dubintu: and are you using any vpn or proxies?
<Dubintu> output of sudo apt-get update?
<Dubintu> i am not
<k1l> Dubintu: output of my command
<Peyam> k1l, paste the result of k1l said
<Peyam> sorry Dubintu
<havenot> when i select install fglrx-update it jumps back to radeon and nothing happens
<Dubintu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24030062/
<k1l> Dubintu: so my command worked
<Dubintu> yes
<Dubintu> but apt-get update still does not
<Peyam> Dubintu, during time k1l reading you output can you ty sudo apt-get check
<k1l> Dubintu: please look carefully at my command. its apt-get update with forcing ipv4
<havenot> if i try apt-get install fglrx-update, libcheese7 is missing
<k1l> Dubintu: your vbox setup has issues with ipv6
<Dubintu> sudo apt-get check Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done
<k1l> havenot: what ubuntu are you on?
<Dubintu> i dont think my vbox setup had issues with IPv6, but to be honest i couldnt know for sure
<k1l> havenot: ah, do you have the security and updates repos enabled?
<havenot> k1l: uname says 14.04.1 its a fresh install without updates
<Dubintu> i had some major wireless issues, but i got around them by bridging to my host OS network
<k1l> Dubintu: we just proved that your setp has ipv6 issues.
<havenot> i tryed also with updates but 14.04.5 didnt work
<k1l> Dubintu: my command makes apt use ipv4 only and it worked. when you uses it with ipv6 it didnt work.
<Dubintu> ok. can i change the default to use ipv4?
<multi_io> the ubuntu 14.04 distribution contains no package openssh-server??
<Dubintu> im also not sure on what ipv6 and ipv4 are
<k1l> Dubintu: echo 'Acquire::ForceIPv4 "true";' | tee /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99force-ipv4
<multi_io> at least the official Docker images doesn't.
<k1l> multi_io: it does.
<k1l> !info openssh-server trusty | multi_io
<Dubintu> echo 'Acquire::ForceIPv4 "true";' | tee /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99force-ipv4 tee: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99force-ipv4: Permission denied Acquire::ForceIPv4 "true";
<ubottu> multi_io: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu2.8 (trusty), package size 318 kB, installed size 996 kB
<multi_io> root@ffe76db9fcc2:/# apt-get install openssh-server
<multi_io> E: Package 'openssh-server' has no installation candidate
<k1l> Dubintu: echo 'Acquire::ForceIPv4 "true";' | sudo tee /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99force-ipv4
<multi_io> Ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> multi_io: run sudo apt update
<havenot> is fglrx unsupported in ubuntu 14.04?
<Dubintu> Acquire::ForceIPv4 "true";
<multi_io> k1l: thanks
<k1l> havenot: no, that is the last ubuntu which works with fglrx. but you cant use the 4.4 kernel and xorg from 16.04 then
<havenot> k1l: sourcelist says trusty updates but no security
<Peyam> k1l, how did you know it was ipv6 that was the issue?
<k1l> havenot: use the system settings to activate security repos too
<k1l> Peyam: that is a common symptom to stay at 0% on some repo servers then because it cant resolve the ipv6 ips
<Peyam> k1l, cool
<Dubintu> Thanks a lot for your help, K1l and Peyam!
<havenot> k1l: its activated, but i dont want to update if its not nessesary
<havenot> k1l: because i read that fglrx is only supported by some points of 14.04
<havenot> k1l:  and how do i install fglrx?
<k1l> havenot: no, its fully suported by 14.04(.5) just not when the kernel and xorg from 16.04 is in use with the hwe
<k1l> havenot: what kernel are you on? uname -a
<havenot> and how do i avoid using the newer kernel when updating?
<k1l> you dont get it automatically. you would have to install the pacakge for that.
<havenot> 4.4.0-62-generic #83~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 18 18:10:30 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> havenot: that is the 16.04 backports kernel. so there is no fglrx for you
<havenot> how can i fix it? i dont care about kernel version i just installed ubuntu 14.04 to use fglrx
<havenot> this is my only goal
<havenot> k1l: how can i switch back to a supported kernel?
<k1l> dpkg-query -l xserver-xorg-core* | grep '^ii' | nc termbin.com 9999
<havenot> k1l: should i run this command, or do you answer someone lese? :)
<k1l> no, that was for you to run and show the output url, havenot
<havenot> ok wait
<havenot> http://termbin.com/c5q7
<k1l> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-input-all libwayland-egl1-mesa
<k1l> that will bring you back to 3.13 kernel and matching xorg
<havenot> k1l: it doesnt work libcheese7 missing and gtk23
<kyledev> on this path: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/example.com-le-ssl.conf line 13 its saying I have an error when setting up letsencrypt. This path doesn't even exist? i see sites-enabled/example.com.conf but?
<k1l> what means, it doesnt work? please show the output on paste.ubuntu.com and link it here.
<havenot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24030153/
<k1l> sudo apt-get remove unity-control-center
<k1l> than again
<k1l> *then
<havenot> k1l: ok it worked, and how do i install fglrx now? should i use the additional drivers menu?
<k1l> when its done run "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends unity-control-center "
<havenot> ok
<k1l> after that run "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<k1l> then reboot and see if you are on 3.13 kernel then "uname -a" will tell
<havenot> ok thank you
<ALFA>  FEDERICA 14 ANNI
<ALFA> MORA CAQRNAGIONE SCURA CODA DI CAVALLO OCCHI NERI FORMOSA
<havenot> k1l: ok iam on  3.13.0-108-generic
<k1l> havenot: then install fglrx
<havenot> ok i try the addiotional driver menu
<havenot> k1l: ok fglrx-updates is installed, do i need to run amdconfig ?
<k1l_> havenot: i am not familiar  with the fglrx specifics
<havenot> ok i try a reboot
<user_> Hey guys, is there really a difference between apt-get and apt?
<k1l_> user_: apt is the new apt-get,apt-cache etc.
<rifter> apt-get is an apt command user
<rifter> oh? apt-get apt-cache etc were always part of apt. did something change?
<user_> Oh ok. So when I run sudo apt update, is that the same as sudo apt-get update?
<k1l_> user_: yes
<k1l_> rifter: talking about the apt command.
<user_> Thanks k1l_ :)
<rifter> so there's a new command?
<k1l_> rifter: "apt"
<rifter> yeah I was looking at it just now. Didn't know it was new for apt to be a command. But I always used the other commands anyhow
<k1l_> yes, they made the new command to group the apt-* commands and give them some better workflow/wordings
<rifter> sounds cool
<Bashing-om> rifter: See: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/26q2sm/apt_vs_aptget/ ; http://www.howtogeek.com/234583/simplify-command-line-package-management-with-apt-instead-of-apt-get/ ; https://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/ <- apt 1.0 .
<rachmadhj> Hi. I am Rachmad from Indonesia. I get this problem when i try install Ubuntu Mate http://imgur.com/a/kteN2. Maybe someone has a solution. Thanks.
<rifter> thanks Bashing-om
<k1l_> rachmadhj: what is the issue?
<snkcld> when network manager restarts, is it supposed to ensure that nm-applet is running?
<snkcld> or is that outside the scope of that service/
<rachmadhj> The issue is on the link imgur that i give.
<k1l_> rachmadhj: i dont see an issue there
<rachmadhj> My drive has 3 partition on my before OS (Windows) and it still there. I still use Ubuntu Mate on live disk.
<Bashing-om> rachmadhj: Maybe, you are in for a shock . from the mate liveUSB pastebin the output of terminal command ' sudo parted -l ' .
<rachmadhj> @bashing-om This is my pastebin http://pastebin.com/dx2BFUmE
<OerHeks> rachmadhj, seems like there is no partition there at all, empty, not even a MBR
<Bashing-om> rachmadhj: Well, as you now know; you have a problem. If there was anything on that drive that is impotant, STOP . You will need some type of file recovery .
<OerHeks> maybe that windows is fully encrypted? or totally removed
<OerHeks> (bitlocker)
<rifter> oh good call - encrypted disk
<snkcld> how can i have nm-applet not show unmanaged devices
<OerHeks> rifter, i cannot remember how that disk would look like, bitlocker should show something??
<rachmadhj> I'll try to login from my windows.
<rachmadhj> I still chat this on Ubuntu Mate Live
<OerHeks> snkcld, never done this myself, blocking an interface by mac http://askubuntu.com/a/573407
<lord-ragnarock> Hey everyone :) I've got this asked on the PPC channel as well, but hopefully the larger crowd may help too:
<OerHeks> lord-ragnarock, ubuntu related?
<lord-ragnarock> Yes, haha
<lord-ragnarock> To start I'm attempting to install 12.04 LTS on this Power Mac 7500, and right now I'm checking my CD's integrity to rule out a CD, Drive or other hardware problem.
<OerHeks> Do a MD5Sum check ?
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<lord-ragnarock> I'm booting using the kernel and ramdisk from the alternate ISO, and wondering if there's a way to provide an alternate install medium, such as a USB thumb drive
<Traviks> hi
<jeremy31> lord-ragnarock, have you tried newer versions of Ubuntu as 12.04 will be end of life in a couple months
<kk4ewt> is there a ppc version of ubuntu?
<lord-ragnarock> I tried I think 14.04 Lubuntu a few years ago, which ended up bootbable. But I only ever got 4 colors :P
<lord-ragnarock> kk4ewt Yes, but it's not very supported these days :/
<kk4ewt> link please
<lord-ragnarock> What kind of PPC device you have?
<lord-ragnarock> Asking so I can figure out the right iso lol :P
<kk4ewt> several different ones
<lord-ragnarock> Ohhhh :)
<user_> Did you try 16.04LTS?
<kk4ewt> powermac 4 and 5
<lerner> so I run ifconfig and a new profile (vibr0) appears. I have no idea why.How can I know about itsorigin?
<kk4ewt> lerner,  its part of the install
<lord-ragnarock> Oh wait, nevermind... You canfind it all on cdimage.ubuntu.com ;p
<lerner> kk4ewt, it was never there
<kk4ewt> have had it for years in other distros
<lord-ragnarock> user_ me?
<lerner> o,ok...
<lerner> kk4ewt, is lo also part of the install?
<OerHeks> lord-ragnarock, does that powermac come with usb ports??
<lord-ragnarock> It requires a PCI card for USB, which is how I have it configured
<user_> Yes. From what I found, they put in a lot of work so most likely it should be bootable for PPC
<lord-ragnarock> Hm. I guess I could try 16.04
<AvatarA> anyone knows why ubuntu.com would redirect me here? http://ww38.mirror.zeusboxes.com/16.04.2/ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<k1l_> AvatarA: because that is a mirror
<lord-ragnarock> I'm weary cause from my experience 14.X was virtualy unusable. Yet again that was a spin-off distro...
<k1l_> AvatarA: but looks like the domain ran out and wasnt renewed yet
<calmlb> can i pay someone 25 bucks to remotely login to my windows 10 machine and install ubuntu mate for a dualboot
<AvatarA> well it doesn't work and before that it redirected me to some random XXX advert
<k1l_> AvatarA: choose another mirror https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<lerner> i never understood this: if I have to execute 2 commands ($ sudo ifconfig virbr0 down and $ sudo brctl delbr virbr0), I can execute them at the same time with && right?
<rachmadhj> @bashing-om Here i am with my windows.
<lord-ragnarock> You should be able to lerner, yes
<rachmadhj> @bashing-om My drive is still exist.
<lerner> lord-ragnarock, if I have to execute 50 commands, I can also do it with '&&', correct?
<lord-ragnarock> O_o
<lerner> just an example
<lord-ragnarock> Um, I haven't gone past 2 commands.....
<lord-ragnarock> I couldn't help you there hahaha
<user_> lord-ragnarok Good luck. Logging off. Thanks guys
<lord-ragnarock> Thanks user_ :)
<Ben64> lerner: pretty sure && is dependent on the first one to complete successfully for the second to run
<lerner> ok, if all commands require admin privileges, it is enough writting sudo just in the first command?
<lord-ragnarock> IIRC yes
<k1l_> lerner: no
<lord-ragnarock> oh
<Ben64> lerner: what are you doing that needs 50 sudo commands done at once
<lerner> Ben64, just an example
<k1l_> sudo privileges dont survive | or ; or &&
<Ben64> really weird example
<lerner> I once had to getrid of like 45 outdated kernels
<Ben64> sudo apt-get autoremove
<lord-ragnarock> Oh wow :x
<lord-ragnarock> That's a lot of kernels lmao
<rifter> yeah so you'd need to put sudo before every command
<Bashing-om> rachmadhj: Well, as surprised as I am , not much I can contribute , seems I am out of my depth here .
<rifter> lerner for instance I have: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OerHeks> rachmadhj, is that windows is fully encrypted with bitlocker?
<lerner> rifter, that one comes in handy!!
<k1l_> lerner: you dont need to run 50 single commands for that. aot works with several packages at once
<rifter> yeah like you can do : sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3
<rachmadhj> @bashing-om Thanks you very much :)
<rachmadhj> @oerheks How to check it? Encrypted with bitlocker or no?
<rachmadhj> @oerheks I will try to google it.
<OerHeks> rachmadhj, i don't know how to tell .. but bitlocker only encrypts the whole drive, if you did:  you need to reinstall windows without bitlocker, no way to decrease.
<rachmadhj> @oerheks Ok. Thanks for the solution. I will try it. Thanks anyway.
<lord-ragnarock> Uhhh, where can I find a 16.04 ISO that's for desktop? :P
<lord-ragnarock> cdimage.ubuntu.com has only server images
<lord-ragnarock> just for reference I'm still looking for PowerPC hahaha
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: ubuntu : https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop .
<OerHeks> ppc ? no, 14.04 is available https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<OerHeks> 3 years... 2 months to go
<rocket__> hi
<rocket__> i try to achieve gpu pass
<rocket__> throught
<rocket__> one question
<rocket__> when i blacklist my nvidia and switch to intel
<rocket__> do i also have to remove the nvidia drivers?
<fhess> Does anyone know how I can install a HDMI 5.1 profile in ALSA/PulseAudio?
<kovu> hello
<kovu> anyone here to help?
<k1l_> kovu: some are
<USBVideoAdapterW> Help with USB Video drivers ubuntu 16.04lts
<kovu> when i put my lenovo in sleep as in close the lid and wake up the wifi disconnects and cant reconnect so i have to restart
<USBVideoAdapterW> display jumps between laptop and usb external monitor randomly...
<plgos> anybody know a good emulator for n64 on ubuntu?
<fred911> I'm trying to get an HDMI 5.1 output profile in pulsaudio/also installed. I've got a 7.1 profile and ever since i update I no longer have 5.1 and it's not listed as an available output profile from Driver: module-alsa-card.c when I do a pactl list but I know my chipset support it, is it a driver issue or does anyone have an idea?
<fred911> kovu: why can't you reconnect?
<Antergos> yo does ayone know a good n64 emulator for linux
<fred911> what's the status of your wifi interface when you wakeup?
<k1l_> kovu: i guess its not loading the wifi module properly. you need to reload it
<kovu> how do i do that please k1l
<k1l_> plgos: ubuntu ships mupen64plus. Antergos for antergos or other linux better ask in ##linux
<fred911> k1l_: what is the interface name (run iwconfig)
<k1l_> kovu: look at lsmod or lspci -nnk which module is in use. then after resume reload it with sudo modprobe modulename
<plgos> k1l_: thanks
<fred911> kovu: ifconfig wlan0 down
<kovu> do i type that in terminal
<fred911> ifconfig wlan0 up
<fred911> assuming wlan0 is the interface returned when you run iwconfig
#ubuntu 2018-02-12
<rangemonger> ideally youve got vt-d too
<kostkon> Budgii, it's actually more or less hardware acceleration for vms you definitely need it
<rangemonger> vt-d is the money :P
<Budgii> ugh..
<Budgii> So basically i need to get into bios settings and look for a vt-** setting?
<Budgii> set it to X?
<rangemonger> vt-x enabled
<kostkon> Budgii, enable it
<rangemonger> vt-d sucks on vb
<rangemonger> its only good on xen/kvm
<Budgii> Will do. Be back soon. :)
<rangemonger> i want to vt-d a geforce 5200 pci into a win98 vm
<rangemonger> and an sblive
<kostkon> rangemonger, sb live gold
<rangemonger> best spu ever
<Budgii> Enabled
<rangemonger> well, audigy 2 zs is everything and more, i suppose
<Budgii> BINGO!
<Budgii> thanks.. :D
<rangemonger> word
<rangemonger> xfi is still great but you cant play 1 effect into another
<rangemonger> everything after that is pretty generic due to the lack of an emu chip
<rangemonger> cept for audigy rx
<kostkon> rangemonger, pci sound cards are dead. noone is buying them anymore
<rangemonger> that has one, its basically an audigy 2 zs for pcie
<Budgii> Okay, it's asking if I want VDI, VHD or VMDK
<Budgii> Which is recommend?
<rangemonger> i know but for sb cards, it really was worth it at the time
<kostkon> rangemonger, definitely
<rangemonger> they do things that software doesnt do as well, to this day
<rangemonger> ms killing directsound 3d was a terrible, terrible move
<rangemonger> it basically destroyed 3d audio
<baba_> when was the sblive card released
<rangemonger> 95ish i think
<rangemonger> eax2 was revolutionary
<rangemonger> everything since has been incremental
<Budgii> 8-9 minutes left on the 4 gig win10 iso. love fast internet. just started it.
<rangemonger> win10 :(
<Budgii> I don't love it either but it's free
<bazhang> Budgii, rangemonger lets get back to topical ubuntu support please
<rangemonger> right, sorry
<Budgii> yeah no problem bazhang, thanks for patience
<nejni-marji> I'm trying to install Kubuntu to a physical disk in VirtualBox, but I can't figure out how to get it to not want to install grub (which I can't do)
<rangemonger> you can with the text based install
<rangemonger> atleast on the minimal iso
<nejni-marji> how do I access that?
<bazhang> what version of kubuntu is this nejni-marji
<nejni-marji> 17.10
<sajattack> I'm having trouble verifying my email for ubuntu one
<sajattack> getting a 404 on the verification link
<rangemonger> i think ubuntu 1 is dead
<rangemonger> they gave up on it
<sajattack> then how am I supposed to login to launchpad
<sajattack> wtf
<rangemonger> i dunno much about that, im just fairly sure they stopped the u1 service
<nowayy> is there a shortcut to resize window so that it takes up bottom right of screen?
<rangemonger> nowayy: what desktop? kde?
<rangemonger> gnome?
<nowayy> gnome
<rangemonger> crap i cant remember
<takumi> hello
<rangemonger> hi
<takumi> I am takumi
<rangemonger> oh nice, a recent update might have finally fixed the ubuntu store for installing debs
<rangemonger> *gnome store
<rangemonger> whatever its called
<nowayy> is there a way to partition my screen to better utilize realestate. So for example, I can partition terminal with tmux. Is there a similiar utility but for entire screen. That way I can move windows around and snap them to their partition.
<rangemonger> does anyone else have it where trying to run gedbi with a deb file never prompts for a password on 17.10?
<nowayy> Ubuntu gnome
<rangemonger> the newest gnome did something cool like that but i havent tried yet
<rangemonger> kde has auto tiling
<rangemonger> with a script
<nowayy> ooh I need to find it
<rangemonger> kde used to have it built in
<rangemonger> but now it needs a script
<rangemonger> not a big deal
<nowayy> I've only used gnome
<rangemonger> kde is by far the most customizable desktop
<rangemonger> even vs windows
<nowayy> is it easy to change desktop while keeping file structure intact?
<nowayy> hierarchy*
<rangemonger> yeah but it can get a bit messy if you install the whole kde meta package
<rangemonger> youll have so many apps
<rangemonger> ie, a text editor from gnome and one from kde
<rangemonger> http://windowsiso.net/windows-7-iso/windows-7-download/ultimate-iso-7/
<rangemonger> legit isos
<rangemonger> if the torrents work
<rangemonger> oops, wrong window, thats gonna be trouble for me
<baba_> i saw nothing
<ecormier> yeah, and a whois on that domain clearly shows it is not legit
<mustmodify> We're moving ... I had to move my home-office temporarily to a place with no ethernet. I have a windows machine and an ubuntu machine. I was able to get a wifi dongle to get interwebz to the winblows machine. But no luck so far on the ubuntu device. I plugged in two different USB WIFI dongles and neither of them showed up on `lspci` -- so I'm currently trying to just use a switch to get the two machines talking, and maybe I can figure out how to share in
<mustmodify> Is that a workable plan?
<Budgii> rangemonger
<baba_> he is cookin on the range :-)
<Budgii> how do I get vbox out of full screen mode?
<Budgii> lol
<mustmodify> kill it.
<ecormier> no
<ecormier> there's a hotkey, one sec
<mustmodify> well, that would work. :P
<Budgii> I cant even get out of it
<ecormier> Budgii: host+F
<BillD73> host?
<Budgii> ecormier is that the winkey?
<ecormier> probably right ctrl
<ecormier> not sure if I changed that or if it's default
<Budgii> doesnt do anything
<Budgii> idea.. what's the kill command for vbox
<ecormier> host+q
<Budgii> Im stuck in it
<Budgii> ooo there is a hidden panel at the bottom, got it!
<Budgii> does the free version only do a small square?
<ecormier> alt+ctrl+f1 will take you to tty, then login and killall VBox
<ecormier> that's easier
<BillD73> quick google revealed host as right ctrl  so rt ctrl + f lol
<ecormier> that's what I said
<BillD73> ecormier: yeah lol
<ecormier> and then I gave the brute force version of getting rid of it lol
<Budgii> are settings not available in this sucker
<Budgii> lol
<Budgii> win10 on vbox is junk
<ecormier> settings should be there....
<frad> my computer crashed and now I dont have sound on my speakers. Headphones are all right though
<Budgii> I should clarify the computer display settings
<Budgii> I'm in win10 without a key ha
<Budgii> says i have to install that setting. xD
<Budgii> clicks aren't reliable either
<ecormier> Budgii: always worked fine for me
<ecormier> just need to install the additions
<Budgii> ill try win update. the thing is so slow
<Budgii> not going to even mess with it
<Budgii> :p
<Budgii> fun adventure.
<frad> function keys to mute dont work
<frad> help appreciated
<ecormier> frad, open a terminal and run alsamixer
<frad> ecormier, already did, and if I unplug the headphones, the bar showing the speakers' volume appears as 100% volume, but thereis no volume
<frad> alsamixer recognizes automatically when I plug in the headphones, or off, but no sound
<ecormier> when you press F5, and then F6 and select the first non 'default' option ...
<ecormier> frad: and the speaker is not muted?
<frad> no ecormier , not muted
<ecormier> I'd go for a shutdown to completely off, count to ten, and then boot up... could be just a glitch with the hardware not shutting down correctly on a soft reboot
<ecormier> but that's a guess
<ecormier> s/soft reboot/crash/
<frad> ecormier, so, no rebooting after a crash, or installation of a new kernel, but directly shutting down?
<frad> ok
<ecormier> completely powering off the hardware
<frad> thanks,
<frad> will do asaic
<ecormier> don't thank me yet
<frad> ...
<ecormier> :)
<ecormier> if it works, then thank me
<frad> ok, you want me to do it now, to see if it works
<frad> but im gonna have to save some files
<ecormier> yep
<frad> see you in about 5 to 10 minutes
<ecormier> I've seen some soundcard quirks from time to time :)
<frad> bb in 5 /10
<ecormier> yep
<guzzlefry> howdy, how do I know if my kernel is patched for Meltdown?
<frad> ecormier, I thank thee...
<ecormier> :) usually easier than fighting with it for 20 more minutes, yw
<ecormier> guzzlefry: dmesg | grep iso
<guzzlefry> ecormier: Assuming this is a yes? Kernel/User page tables isolation: enabled
<ecormier> yep, you're good
<hggdh> as good as possible right now
<ecormier> well... exactly
<ecormier> but better than not
<guzzlefry> thank you
<ecormier> yw
<Jordan_U> nejni-marji: https://askubuntu.com/questions/838450/how-can-ubiquity-be-forced-not-to-install-grub , though I'm curious why you can't have Ubuntu install grub.
<ecormier> maybe you already have grub from another distro and don't want ubuntu maintaining grub...
<Dyrcona> I'm still having trouble with encrypted disks and lvm.
<ecormier> Jordan_U: oh, I may have misunderstood your post... sorry
<nejni-marji> I'm installing to a VM, but the VM is using my physical /dev/sda, and when it tried to install grub it failed and crashed
<nejni-marji> that's why
<Jordan_U> ecormier: No problem :)
<Dyrcona> tomreyn: I reinstalled with full disk encryption on the main drive, and then tried adding an encrypted /home with lvm following these instructions: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Encrypting_an_entire_system#LVM_on_LUKS4
<nejni-marji> so if i get it to skip grub, it should install fine and I should be able to rerun grub-mkconfig to detect the new OS, thereby installing a dualbooted distro without having extended downtime while everything sets up
<Jordan_U> ecormier: Is the VM being given access to the whole drive or only one partition?
<ecormier> wrong :)
<nejni-marji> the entire drive
<nejni-marji> I couldn't figure out how to give it just /dev/mapper/SSD-Kubuntu
<Jordan_U> ecormier: :)
<Wanderer-> I think sometime a while ago i tried something where i started a process to upgrade from 16.04 to 17 , how can i stop this process, because everytime i try to do an update it tries to do the system upgrade
<Dyrcona> It all worked until I rebooted, and /home disappeared. It drops into single user mode and it looks like the lvm for sda1 is not there.
<Jordan_U> nejni-marji: Then stop now and consider fixing that. Having two kernels try to mount the same filesystem could lead to corruption and data loss, and it sounds like you may sometimes be booted from a partition on the disk while also booting another partition on the same disk in the VM.
<nejni-marji> That's true
<nejni-marji> I figured as long as I don't deliberately mount an already mounted partition nothing should break, but it could happen by accident, and that would be ungood
<Jordan_U> nejni-marji: Indeed. It's possible that what failed wasn't actually the grub-install, but the grub-mkconfig which searches for other OSs by mounting all filesystems it can find... (though read only, which greatly reduces but doesn't eliminate the risk).
<Dyrcona> Oh! I think I fixed it.
<nejni-marji> I got virtualbox to accept just the one partition
<nejni-marji> so that's safer
<Jordan_U> nejni-marji: (If os-prober uses grub-mount then there really is no risk, but having the fileystem change while mounted could have caused grub-mount / os-prober / grub-mkconfig to crash / error.
<nejni-marji> oh, that's true
<nejni-marji> unfortunately, I'm not sure how to stop every process on my computer from interacting with the filesystem
<Dyrcona> For the logs, I had the wrong UUID in /etc/crypttab. I needed the UUID of the /dev/sda1 partition and not the sda1_crypt pv.
<ecormier> nejni-marji: then common sense is don't even toy with that option.... that is a dangerous game
<nejni-marji> yeah
<nejni-marji> which is giving VirtualBox only the one LVM volume is better
<Jordan_U> nejni-marji: I'm pretty sure that Virtualbox has an option for only presenting a single partition (while giving fake access to the rest of the disk / mbr).
<nejni-marji> hmm, that would probably be a good idea for the future, if I ever needed it
<nejni-marji> grub-install --target=i386-pc /dev/sda
<nejni-marji> whoops
<nejni-marji> I don't even remember how I installed grub
<nejni-marji> Got it
<fx250> I am trying to boot an instance of ubuntu 16.04 copied* onto a hard from a previous bootable installation of ubuntu 14.04.  The ubuntu 16.04 files are exact on the drive using rsync to mirror from an image, however, when booting up the updated filesystem environment (/boot/efi/* also are updated), I am put into a grub shell right away.  Do I need to rewrite grub to the boot partition or update the boot code and partition tables on the
<fx250> disk?  They should be the exact same across all disks that I am working with, I think.
<newdimension> I have a question about the scope of env variables. I want to set a variable for a Django project running in a python virtualenv. I just noticed that by putting EXPORT VAR1=VALUE1 in postactivate that this variable is set to all future shell instances. This wasn't my goal
<Belial`> anyone with an intel gpu know if it's possible to switch back to the intel x.org driver instead of modesetting?
<nejni-marji> so I booted into the Kubuntu installation and got these errors and the builtin shell https://i.imgur.com/cTRogy7.jpg
<nejni-marji> There's no good reason I have to be doing this but I've gotten this far
<Jordan_U> Belial`: No, it's not. User modesetting has been deprecated for years, and for good reason. You could switch to VESA with no accelleration if you're desparate. What problem are you having wih the intel driver?
<nejni-marji> someone told me they think it's because the distro is looking for VM hardware but I gave it real hardware
<Belial`> Jordan_U, isn't the modesetting driver the new one? i want to use the intel driver with sna accel.
<Belial`> which performs a lot better in 2d according to benchmarks.
<ecormier> nejni-marji: you installed it via vbox and now you're booting in natively?
<nejni-marji> ecormier: yes.
<ecormier> that sounds prone to failure
<nejni-marji> yeah
<nejni-marji> but I'm trying to make it work because why not
<ecormier> so hardware details from the vm differ to the bare metal and it's tripping up the boot
<ecormier> just install from a usb and be done with the pain and tears
<Jordan_U> nejni-marji: Do you now have a partition which is being treated as a whole drive, i.e. you have a partition table within a partition?
<nejni-marji> Jordan_U: I think so?
<nejni-marji> When I set it up, it only knew about /dev/mapper/SSD-Kubuntu, and it called it /dev/sda inside the VM
<Jordan_U> nejni-marji: Well, clearly grub can figure out such oddities but the rest of Ubuntu gets a little confused by that. Note that if you run "cat /proc/partitions" the partitions within your partition won't be listed.
<nejni-marji> 20:12 <Jordan_U> nejni-marji: I'm pretty sure that Virtualbox has an option for only presenting a single partition (while giving fake access to the rest of the disk / mbr).
<nejni-marji> Do you think that would help any?
<Jordan_U> nejni-marji: Yes.
<nejni-marji> Do you know what the option is called or where to look for it?
<nejni-marji> well, it's not doable, because the vbox command involved doesn't work with LVM volumes
<nejni-marji> if I had a physical partition, it would probably be just fine
<ox1de> in need of tech support - when i boot my PC & laptop they both have the same problem - i get screen lit for 1 second and then screen is dark - although it seems the soft and hardware work ... how do i make my screen stay illuminated?
<eraserpencil> hey guys, is there a way to troubleshoot settings>softwares & updates ?
<eraserpencil> theres no window appearing after clicking it
<ox1de> in need of tech support - when i boot my PC & laptop they both have the same problem - i get screen lit for 1 second and then screen is dark - although it seems the soft and hardware work ... how do i make my screen stay illuminated?
<ox1de> if anyone can provide an answer to my problem - e-mail solution to oxide1984@gmail.com
<ecormier> eraserpencil: you still there
<eraserpencil> sup
<ecormier> try running software-properties-gtk in a terminal and see what it spits out
<ecormier> segfault?
<Guddu> Can i create a additional partition from a existing one that has 30 GB free for installing Ubuntu (Dual Boot with Windows 10) ?
<ecormier> Guddu: yep, read here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Guddu> Thanks ecormier
<ecormier> pay attention to 'manual partitioning'
<eraserpencil> https://ghostbin.com/paste/7b7d3
<ecormier> eraserpencil: google gave me this, might help: https://askubuntu.com/questions/789966/software-updates-crashes-and-will-not-open
<eraserpencil> ahh
<Guddu> ecormier, So it will not delete the existing data right?
<eraserpencil> i was reinstallgin software-properties and stuff and wondered why it didnt work
<ecormier> dbus reinstall seems to do the trick
<ecormier> Guddu: right, but things can still go wrong, like power outage, so be sure to back everytihng up first
<eraserpencil> yea awesome
<eraserpencil> thanks alot
<ecormier> yw
<starshine87> hey
<starshine87> whats up everyone
<Neo4> do thou know vi is good editor and shell I learn it?
<Neo4> I'm  going to read book about it, have one for 2008 years 400 pages
<Neo4> worth it to learn in 2017 years?
<Neo4> what thou you think? :)
<hggdh> Neo4: yes. vi (or vim, or neovim) are still good editors for UNIX in general
<Neo4> I need thy opinion
<Neo4> hggdh: and book for 2008 years is not out to date? I want read a few books about ubuntu
<hggdh> Neo4: also you can use 'you' for thou (or thee).
<Neo4> or linux
<hggdh> Neo4: vi has not changed a lot in the last, say, 30 years
<Neo4> hggdh: why? I see in book 'Caltic tales there use' thou, thee, thy, tis, I want to use it as well :)
<hggdh> Neo4: this is mostly archaic for English
<Neo4> hggdh: ok, and I've got as well two books 'postfix 2008 years' 'and Dovecot' also old, Do you think it also worse read?
<hggdh> Neo4: for postfix and dovecot I cannot say anything, haven't used either for quite a long time
<Neo4> hggdh: ok, Will learn vi and that will see, I think it won't redundant if I read those old book
<hggdh> Neo4: it probably will help, even being 10+ years old. I doubt there have been extremely heavy changes
<Neo4> hggdh: ok :)
<Guest48477> hello every body
<Neo4> Guest48477: hi
<Guest48477> im from indonesia
<Guest48477> nice to meet you all
<Neo4> Guest48477: here thou are
<Neo4> Guest48477: we too
<koboi137> ?
<fx250> I am trying to boot an instance of ubuntu 16.04 copied* onto a hard from a previous bootable installation of ubuntu 14.04.  The ubuntu 16.04 files are exact on the drive using rsync to mirror from an image, however, when booting up the updated filesystem environment (/boot/efi/* also are updated), I am put into a grub shell right away.  Do I need to rewrite grub to the boot partition or update the boot code and partition tables on the
<fx250> disk?  They should be the exact same across all disks that I am working with, I think.
<bangfoo> who
<bangfoo> shout out... everybody ok?
<Grorco> what?
<Sveta> hi bangfoo, yes i'm ok thanks
<bangfoo> excellent! once in a while you gotta see what is going on, right?
<Grorco> I'm good considering I've been banging my head against a wall for a few days thanks to a botched upgrade in mate lol
<bangfoo> so @Grorco, what happened?
<Grorco> @bangfoo, started with trying the new 1.2 mate DE, quasi successfully. Something about it fixed 17.10 for me though while I was fixing my broken packages, or so I thought. After the actual upgrade I can't even set a background picture.
<bangfoo> @Grorco ew, that does not sound like fun. Sorry for your troubles. Any thoughts on backup and reinstall as a last ditch solution?
<Grorco> bangfoo, I made a new partition for my home folder(didn't have an external big enough) I'm 1 hour and 10 minutes out according to it, if it doesn't run out of space lol
<Grorco> bangfoo, on my system it shows the two users at 22 gigs after I deleted some old stuff from my downloads. When copying it came up saying it was over 100gb :/ we'll see what happens
<aky> Hello turds
<LevierMRQ> Hi.  I got banished from Ubuntu-fr because of my connection problems.  I understand that.  So then excuse my english.  How i promise i will micro...  i mean to manage that so then it will
<LevierMRQ> Im not (...) good in english.  Y'a-tu un francophone plz?
<dax> LevierMRQ: try #ubuntu-fr-ops
<LevierMRQ> dax: thx.  On it.
<Moshe> Hi all. Question: I run 16.4 with Unity. Shortcut <Alt-Left Click> is used to move the window. I need this shortcut for a game. How can I "free" this shortcut? Thx
<LevierMRQ> Thanks alot, dax.  That i was tring to explain...  i mean thanks, this is very helpfull, i mean nice.
<fx250> When booting up a machine with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS I am presented with the GNU GRUB prompt right away. How can I check to see why the ubuntu linux menuentry isn't working?
<Moshe> Repeating my uestion: I run 16.04 with Unity. Shortcut <Alt-Left Click> is used to move the window. I need this shortcut for a game. How can I "free" this shortcut? Thx
<rangemonger> Moshe: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/keyboard-shortcuts-set.html
<rangemonger> oh wait, unity... sorry
<fx250> Moshe, not sure, just guessing from search results, try "Edit/Preferences in Keys tab of the preferences window"
<fx250> from https://blogs.unity3d.com/2011/08/24/unity-hotkeys-keyboard-shortcuts-in-unity/
<fx250> or https://blog.sleeplessbeastie.eu/2015/08/08/how-to-disable-unity-hud-shortcut/
<Moshe> fx250: Thank you. These are keyboard shortcuts. I don't see how to edit keyboard-mouse combination shortcuts
<rangemonger> thats why unity is  a bit lacking imo
<rangemonger> kde and xfce have gui items to change that stuff
<rangemonger> gnome might too
<rangemonger> gnome does, yeah
<rangemonger> oh well, unity is about dead anyway
<rangemonger> getting the gnome one on unity might do the trick
<rangemonger> is anyone around that is adept and file association problems?
<rangemonger> if i double click a deb to run gdebi, it comes up but it never prompts for password when hitting install, it just dies
<rangemonger> if i use the commandline, it works fine
<rangemonger> "gdebi-gtk debfile.deb"
<Li> can anyone tell what's wrong with sound on ubuntu 16.04? skype and mplayer aren't functioning properly anymore! youtube(s) you can not play a second video while pausing a previous one!
<Li> I've googled it and someone suggested removing and reinstalling pulseaudio which made things even worse.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Li
<ubottu> Li: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> Li: check also sudo lshw -C sound to see if your card is recognized and driver= loaded?
<phelix> So I am not sure what happened. My machine has been working just fine. All the sudden I reboot and I only get a black screen
<phelix> I even tried to reinstall and once its done installing and goes to boot up. Only black screen
<ATDT911> can anyone assit me with libinput-gestures on 16.04? Everything seems to be working correctly, except nothing happens when i pinch, etc.
<rangemonger> phelix: id be running a hardware test at that point
<phelix> Well, the ubuntu setup works just fine.
<ATDT911> libinput-gestures -d shows the gestures being detected
<phelix> you have any recommended hardware setup that I can  try and run?
<phelix> if i add nomodeset in grub then I can get it to boot and see..
<rangemonger> this isnt the cool open source answer but... https://www.passmark.com/support/burnintest/bit_create_selfboot.htm
<rangemonger> oh yeah, that reminds me, how many vid ports are on your videocard?
<phelix> This is a mining rig. I have 6 gpu's on it
<rangemonger> i once was stumped for a long time until i found out linux didnt auto detect which port had a mon on it
<fx250> Ah bummer!  I ran `update-grub` as root from a chrooted environment for Ubuntu 16.04 to try to fix GRUB boot loader to boot ubuntu, but it is still showing the GRUB prompt when I boot from disk
<rangemonger> it didnt do clone mode by default
<phelix> Everything is brand new. Just got it the other day. Been running fine for about 24 hours .. then all the sudden black screen
<rangemonger> eventually i just switched to the other port and it was fine
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | fx250
<ubottu> fx250: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<rangemonger> oh, it was working before?
<rangemonger> on linux?
<phelix> ya
<phelix> was working just fine.. then randomly all the sudden black screen
<rangemonger> yeah, im back to thinking its possibly a hardware prob
<phelix> hmm.. Could it be the mother board you think?
<rangemonger> suppose its possible
<rangemonger> try to create a passmark burn in test win pe
<Li> lotuspsychje: Being said it plays youtube and have skype calls (with bad quality) then it's recognized and driver loaded
<Li> I've went through your link of DmixPlugin but it's not fixing it
<rangemonger> man this makes no sense, if i set gdebi to run with terminal, it works fine
<Li> still not playing video and sounds on mplayer
<lotuspsychje> Li: did it play before?
<Li> lotuspsychje: before and now BUT bad quality on skype and mplayer stopped playing files
<Li> youtube I can not open two videos at the same time
<fx250> lotuspsychje, Thanks, got it to boot ubuntu, but now it's stuck at ubuntu splash screen :(
<fx250> I stepped away for few minutes, came back, still splash screen
<fx250> booting from pcie ssd, so it should be quick
<fx250> esc, alt+F7 shows [FAILED] Failed to start Remount Root and Kernel File Systems.  x_X
<rangemonger> fx250: theres a way to see the verbose output from there, f12 maybe?
<Neo4> why :ZZ doesn't work? instead I use :normal ZZ?
<Neo4> who does thou know?
<blue1> rangemonger: can you get terminal?  ctrl+lt+f1 ?  alt+f7 to return to gui.
<blue1> alt+f7
<rangemonger> blue1: any way to feed that key combo to virtualbox?
<rangemonger> blue1: would appear to be hostkey+f1
<rangemonger> but thats not the same tty
<blue1> rangemonger: ahh I don't know -- I have not used vbox in years.
<rangemonger> f1 is another one awaiting login
<lotuspsychje> fx250: does press F1 show anything usefull as textboot?
<blue1> rangemonger: is the system Linux based (vbox)?
<rangemonger> blue1: well i got it but f1 is tty1, not the verbose output of tty7
<rangemonger> blue1: vbox/xubuntu is hosted on win7
<rangemonger> btw, this problems only on 17.10
<rangemonger> it was fine for many ubuntus before this one
<blue1> rangemonger: Ahh darn.  I was going to suggest a linux container - but you need native linux for that.  How about a dual boot option?
<rangemonger> also, this is a fresh install, with nothing but updates packages
<rangemonger> well i am planning to install get things going natively once i get this fixed
<blue1> rangemonger: I have 1 computer that runs win 10.
<blue1> rangemonger: sorry I can't help
<rangemonger> its all good, thanks for trying
<blue1> rangemonger: welcome
<rangemonger> im guessing 18.04 will fix it
<rangemonger> ive noticed a bunch of little things off on 17.10
<rangemonger> mostly centered around how it handles elevation
<rangemonger> for now i guess ill just stick to dpkg or launch gdebi with the terminal enabled
<blue1> rangemonger: I am running 16.04 here.
<rangemonger> thats what i get for wanting the latest/greatest
<blue1> i am a little bit scared of the shift to wayland.  It's a step forward - but for canonical, it may be buggy.
<rangemonger> i noticed that synaptic didnt launch in wayland
<rangemonger> 18.04 is defaulting back to xorg
<blue1> and I use xubuntu not gnome 3.  It is too keyboard centric -- and I have a repetitive stress injury
<rangemonger> i mostly use xubuntu too
<blue1> uh oh
<rangemonger> i wonder if 17.04 works fine on cherry trail socs
<blue1> dunno it is worth a try I suppose
<rangemonger> im using a compute stick as server
<lotuspsychje> rangemonger, blue1 keep it ubuntu related plz
<lotuspsychje> feel free to use #ubuntu-discuss
<blue1> lotuspsychje: thanks for the reminder -
<rangemonger> lotuspsychje: not even xubuntu?
<blue1> rangemonger: private message ok?
<Li> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Li: got it solved?
<phelix> if i log in via ssh. How can I kill lightdm for the desktop
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> Ubuntu command line prompt is longer when we navigate deeper down the nested folders or directories.
<linocisco> But CentOS or Redhat based does not have such kind of annoying longer path before $
<linocisco> how can we fix it or keep it simple
<linocisco> ?
<hateball> linocisco: Edit your bashrc the way you see fit
<linocisco> hateball, any how to or visual guide?
<vlt> linocisco: What happens on other systems instead? Can you show an example?
<linocisco> vlt, on RedHat based system with longer path, these are shortened and only the last directory is shown before $
<linocisco> vlt, But I have no Redhat or CentoS currently to show.
<linocisco> hateball, it is complicated file content inside.How do I find ?
<hateball> linocisco: it's the PS1 variable, if you dont want the pwd displayed, remove \w from it
<hateball> be careful so you don't mess up .bashrc, that can give you headache...
<fx250> https://pastebin.com/raw/LcmkEzUf Why does this rsync command miss updating files that clearly have different times on source and destination?  e.g. source /bin/bash is -rwxr-xr-x+ 1 root root 1037528 May 16  2017 /bin/bash        and dest /bin/bash is -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 858384 Oct 29 19:19 /bin/bash
<hateball> linocisco: I guess you can use \W instead of \w to not show full path
<linocisco> hateball, thanks . I just found https://askubuntu.com/questions/145618/how-can-i-shorten-my-command-line-bash-prompt
<hateball> linocisco: :)
<anurodh> can i increase swap value
<anurodh>  can i increase swap value ?
<rangemonger> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-space-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Neo4> anurodh: I used this instruction https://support.rackspace.com/how-to/create-a-linux-swap-file/
<Neo4> anurodh: it's for server, there swap is file
<anurodh> thanks rangemonger
<rangemonger> np, did it work?
<anurodh> rangemonger : yes
<rangemonger> great
<linurandy> hello to everyone i need help with a encrypted swap partition.
<linurandy> helloooooo
<linurandy> empty???????
<linurandy> hello to everyone i need help with a encrypted swap partition.
<pinPoint> I'm getting this error when I try to install libglib2.0-dev in 16.04 its. libglib2.0-dev : Depends: libpcre3-dev (>= 1:8.31) but it is not going to be installed
<pinPoint> What could be the problem?
<Borw3> pinPoint: You have an older libpcre3-dev probably.
<pinPoint> Borw3: and to fix that problem?
<Borw3> pinPoint: Remove the old version, install that new one, and probably it will work, but watch out, maybe some packages depending on old version will stop working or get removed in the process
<pinPoint> Borw3: :(
<pinPoint> This is because of an upgrade fro 14.04 to 16.04...
<pinPoint> from*
<Borw3> pinPoint: Did you try updating your system lately?
<pinPoint> Borw3: right now it says computer is up to date.
<Borw3> pinPoint: LOL.... probably do some research on what depends on libpcre3-dev and see if it's anything of meaning, if not, remove old version and install the new one..
<Borw3> NOTE: you might currently be having libpcre2-dev
<linurandy> hello to everyone i need help with a encrypted swap partition.
<linurandy> hello to everyone i need help with a encrypted swap partition.
<gelswip> whats wrong with it?
<bazhang> https://askubuntu.com/questions/934822/encrypting-swap-on-16-04-lts-with-ecryptfs-setup-swap linurandy
<linurandy> Service Unavailable said me
<linurandy> i'm gonna read it, thanks
<linurandy> bazhang: i've the same answer But I don't have a swap file, I use a swap partition
<ducasse> linurandy: you can treat them just the same, there's no real difference
<dboneham> clear
<razromanager> can i pls get some help reguarding desktop enviroments?
<bazhang> what's the issue razromanager
<razromanager>  bazhang: i have ubuntu gnome installed, then i decided i didn't like gnome, i installed unity then select unity as my desktop enviroment in the menu but it's still gnome, any help?
<CodexRaptr> u try it root user ?
<XXCoder> razromanager: gnome is default if something didnt go right?
<bazhang> razromanager, you installed gnome-shell, then selected it after logout
<bazhang> CodexRaptr, we dont enable the root here
<CodexRaptr> okk
<razromanager> bazhang, xxcoder: nah, i have gnome-shell and i want to use unity instead, i select it in the menu but it still logs into gnome
<CodexRaptr> what u install for unity ?
<razromanager> codexraptr: in ubuntu gnome, yea
<CodexRaptr> u try with superuser might work !!!!!
<razromanager> codexraptr:
<bazhang> CodexRaptr, please dont suggest that here
<razromanager> codexraptr: yea
<CodexRaptr> okk
<razromanager> codexraptr: any solutions that don't involve sudoing?
<razromanager> any solutions that don't involve sudoing?
<CodexRaptr> i never tried !!!
<razromanager> codexraptr: tried what?
<CodexRaptr> unity !
<razromanager> codexraptr: pretty sure every linux user did ;)
<CodexRaptr> okk !
<razromanager> codexraptr: any solutions?
<CodexRaptr> u add ppa repo
<CodexRaptr> ?
<razromanager> codexraptr: with that bad grammar i don't know what you saying mate
<XXCoder> its not bad grammar its text talk
<razromanager> umm
<razromanager> anyways can i report a problem?
<XXCoder> if it dont switch it means youre missing something that unity requires
<XXCoder> gnome is default when it fails
<bazhang> !bugs | razromanager
<ubottu> razromanager: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<XXCoder> I recall something about unity needing gl or something in order to work?
<razromanager> xxcoder: then what am i missing
<razromanager> ubottu: just realized it's not a bug
<ubottu> razromanager: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<XXCoder> I never used unity so dunno
<razromanager> lmao
<razromanager> xxcoder: k then
<Triffid_Hunter> razromanager: I've never tried unity :P prefer xfce or kde myself
<razromanager> triffid_hunder: well unity is like mac and i migrated from mac to ubuntu so
<Triffid_Hunter> razromanager: sure, there's lots because everyone likes different ones.. don't have that on mac :P
<razromanager> triffid_hunter: indeed mac's desktop enviroment is the dock so
<Triffid_Hunter> kde is great for windows converts.. I don't use it for that reason though, I use it because it lets me change all the things I want to change
<razromanager> kde is also great, also how do i install kde in ubuntu?
<Triffid_Hunter> razromanager: on my gf's rig I just grabbed the mint/kde iso and went from there.. easier than trying to change it over post-install
<gpk> There seems to be stuff missing for zesty on archive.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> razromanager, kubuntu-desktop package
<razromanager> bazhang: thank you
<gpk> I'm getting 404 erros
<razromanager> bazhang: so its sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop i guess
<bazhang> gpk, it's end of life
<bazhang> gpk, let me give you a link for end of life upgrades
<razromanager> my computer is burning at the moment
<bazhang> razromanager, can we not use this channel as the chatter channel please
<gpk> Oh, I see, didn't expect 17.04 to go so soon
<razromanager>  bazhang: umm i don't really understand what you just said os
<razromanager> so*
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | gpk
<ubottu> gpk: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> razromanager, install the package kubuntu-desktop
<razromanager> k then
<razromanager> i'm waiting for unity to install so i can install kde
<gpk> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> gpk,  the non-lts are 9 months support
<razromanager> it's done
<razromanager> so rip 17.04 then
<kille> hey guys. best video player for ubuntun iyo?
<razromanager> bazhang: terminal says kubuntu-desktop doesn't exist
<Triffid_Hunter> kille: I like mpv
<kille> Triffd_Hunter tx dude
<razromanager> still on gnome, humm...
<bazhang> razromanager, what version of ubuntu are you now on
<kille> Triffid_Hunter does it support pip?
<Industrial> Hi.
<razromanager> bazhang: i'm not in ubuntu, i'm in zorin os which is based on 16.04 so it technically has same specs
<Industrial> Whenever I start CHrome browser I get a popup about some keyring
<Triffid_Hunter> kille: you want to play two videos at the same time? no idea, never tried
<bazhang> razromanager, this is not zorin support
<Industrial> i do NOT EVER want to save any passowrds in any password database
<Industrial> How do I get rid of this shit
<Industrial> plus an nnoying popup every time I boot up
<bazhang> razromanager, find their channel for support as we dont support it here
<razromanager> bazhang: i know but it's technically the same os
<Industrial> How do I completely kill and remove the ubuntu password managing things?
<kille> Triffid: Tx man, will give it a go. Looks nice n lean.
<bazhang> razromanager, it's not supported here
<Triffid_Hunter> kille: yeah that's why I like it.. lean, mostly hotkey-based interface, and plays almost everything
<razromanager> industrial: you have to delete the keyring at /home/(your username here)/.local/shared/gnome/keyrings/
<razromanager> see if i got the path right
<razromanager> bazhang: i just dual boot zorin and ubuntu
<kille> Industrial: Do you mean that report issue popup? I also get that. And I'm on LTS 16.04 It sucks.
<razromanager> bazhang: i am indeed in ubuntu at the moment
<Industrial> kille: no the enter your password to unlock
<Industrial> I didnt lock anything!
<Industrial> I never wanted this shit
<kille> Oh. Keyring. :)
<Industrial> I even have it on auto login to my desktop
<razromanager> industrial: delete the keyring
<razromanager> industrial: keyring is in /home/(username here)/.local/shared/gnome/keyrings
<razromanager> if you use gnome
<ra21vi> hi
<razromanager> ra21vi: sup ravi
<ra21vi> is there any way to control fan in laptop :)
<razromanager> ra21vi: which laptop do you have?
<razromanager> ra21vi: does your laptop utilizes the uefi-bios thing¿
<razromanager> ?
<Triffid_Hunter> ra21vi: depends on fan controller chip, see what sensors-detect digs up
<razromanager> ra21vi: or if you have an asus computer you have to control it through the uefi-bios
<andrea_> ciao
<sallu> anyone from ubuntu group
<sallu> screen flicker when i use windows but is it the same in ubuntu
<bazhang> sallu, do you have ubuntu installed
<sallu> no
<Sveta> its hardware related. could ask ##hardware.
<sallu> bazhang, but in high dpi laptop i see these screen flickering issues
<sallu> like i use dell xps
<bazhang> sallu, so you are asking 'if you install it'
<bazhang> sallu, would you mind telling us about your system ram, and video card
<sallu> ok i tell you
<sallu> bazhang, its 8 gb , core i7 , 6th generation laptop ,
<sallu> with up to 3200 resolution supported
<bazhang> sallu, is that an amd gpu intel or nvidia
<bazhang> sallu, you might try a usb 'live' not install and test it
<sallu> bazhang, big issue is i cannot try
<bazhang> sallu, why not
<sallu> bazhang, may be due to ssd raid issue
<sallu> bazhang, i am using ssd of 256Gb , and its drivers issue
<bazhang> sallu,  a live usb does nothing to your system
<sallu> bazhang, may be my system will not detect it ,
<sallu> i forgot i choose raid issue of firmware
<sallu> ok i see you later
<sallu> bazhang, i will chat later , got to go
<dboneham> q
<vpeter> Hi, I have one problem with samba share mounted on Windows 10. When file is changed on a share on Ubuntu side changes are not visible on Windows for some time. What can be a reason? SMB protocol changes or what? More important how to fix this issue.
<john_rambo> I am going to install WIN 10 with Ubuntu already installed ... How will I recover Ubuntu ? By running boot repair?
<ducasse> !fixgrub | john_rambo
<ubottu> john_rambo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nikolam> I am on Xubuntu 17.10 , updated, and when running 'gufw' and after creatin Firewall rule from preconfigured one, I can't edit it further, e.g. I can not press 'Apply' after editing rule. Can anyone else reproduce this?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kokoye2007> hi
<BillD73> vpeter: "F5" on Windows end?
<CodexRaptr> Hi
<vpeter> BillD73: Doesn't help.
<Tadassssss> Hey #ubuntu, I installed LAMP from digitalocean and I cannot connect to my mysql remotely from my pc, I get 2003 error Connection Timed Out, any ideas what could cause that? I tried everything what google offered, from setting bind ip, to allowing remote connections via mysql.conf file, but nothing helps
<NET||abuse> hey guys, i've an old tenvis ipcamera at home and i want to view it on my ubuntu 17.10 install, but it wants me to use vlc-plugin, which ... no..
<NET||abuse> at least i dont want to install muck browser plugins unless i have to.
<kostkon> NET||abuse, use vlc itself then?
<joshter> hello old fellas
<killown> can I install ubuntu in a 15gb partition?
<Borw3> killown: Yes
<mathunter> hi
<BillD73> vpeter: not really sure its an ubuntu issue  I no longer have the means to test windows to linux interactions
<vpeter> BillD73: I know it could be also Windows issue. I'm just looking for a solution :) Also not really sure when this happen. I think few months back it was ok.
<BillD73> vpeter: do any updates on ubuntu/samba? Sadly i still use it as well. had a NTFS setup at one point then upgraded ubuntu and never set it back up  definitely was much smoother on the network side
<`ajven> hello when I want to build my own .iso with ubuntu I am using command " /build.sh --distribution light --variant lxde --arch amd64 --verbose" but I am taking error "chroot: failed to run command ‘/usr/bin/env’: No such file or directory" any idea what is wrong ??
<kille> hey guys. bit of an irc noob here. listed channels for *linux*unity*gamedevelopment and got a crap ton of stuff. any good channels anyone can recommend?
<ikonia> kille: try asking in #freenode for how to get better channels
<ikonia> kille: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<kille> ok thanks
<ssarah> i just join the ones i use. but i don't pay attention to all of them
<`ajven> so you can support me ;-)
<ikonia> support you with what ?
<`ajven> nobody know :( ?
<ikonia> know what
<ssarah> `ajven, i never built ubuntu, but by your description... can't you just use lubuntu?
<ssarah> it's ubuntu + lxde
<`ajven> ssarah, i need bootable iso with some packge is not to install it just to use as livecd ;)
<ssarah> `ajven, if you can install lubuntu in a pen, you can allocate some space to then permanently install packages on it. but if you really need a cd, then i guess you need to build it
<`ajven> yes b ut i need iso to boot it on server from ESX :p
<greedy_eti> hi
<greedy_eti> via
<`ajven> hello when I want to build my own .iso with I am using command " /build.sh --distribution light --variant lxde --arch amd64 --verbose" but I am taking error "chroot: failed to run command ‘/usr/bin/env’: No such file or directory" any idea what is wrong ??
<Toba> `ajven: what OS is the computer running, that you running that ./build.sh on
<`ajven> Toba: is ubuntu
<`ajven> oh not sorry is kali linux damn
<Toba> I've never run build.sh to create an ubuntu iso, but I imagine it runs best on ubuntu
<`ajven> so what did you run ?
<akik> `ajven: from which package is build.sh from?
<Toba> I haven't done what you're doing. I only heard of build.sh from you.
<ducasse> !kali | akik
<ubottu> akik: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<akik> build.sh from kali linux builds a ubuntu iso?
<cart_man> Hi all.. how can I open up a port in Ubuntu Mate ?
<pedrocr> is there a way to increase mouse speed beyond what the settings allow?
<pedrocr> my trackpoint is way too slow and I've tried udev rules but they seem to cause the trackpoint to be disabled after suspend sometimes
<tcorneli> hi, i'm on 16.04 and i'm trying to add a generic tld to dnsmasq. ubuntu is stubbornly refusing to pick up my tld. i followed this guide: https://gist.github.com/magnetikonline/6236150 and this guide: https://gist.github.com/marek-saji/6808114
<metastable> Your configuration would also help.
<Guest0> Hi Guys, after I played a little bit with gpg I can't update my system, because it can't find a public key. I tried to "solve" this problem by uninstalling gpg, wich left me with a non updatable system. Does anyone of you have an idea how to solve this?
<oerheks> Guest0, time to reinstall :-)
<metastable> Guest0: I would probably try to find the dpkg for the version of gpg that you removed on one of the package mirrors, and try to manually install it.
<ikonia> thats not going to work is it
<ikonia> the repos are gpg signed, so removing gpg means you can't use the repos
<metastable> Blah. Find the .deb, and manually install it with dpkg. I need more coffee.
<Guest0> Alright I'll try that. Thanks for your time :)
<oerheks> metastable, and what does dpkg need to install ..?
<oerheks> good lesson what happens when you messed up gpg
<metastable> I'm assuming that you can tell dpkg not to perform crypto verification.
<metastable> This being a horrible idea, I've never tried.
<metastable> --no-debsig I think.
<tcorneli> https://paste.ubuntu.com/=DSC5jTBQcK/
<metastable> While it's not important in this instance, why would you mask a MAC address?
<tcorneli> because i(m not savvy enough to know if it's sensitive information
<james_brown> Hi guys! I suspect my pc was infected by a malware: at first the computer would open up the directory I wanted to open multiple times (like 10 or so) and the mouse was being quite unresponsive, so I rebooted.  Now a hard drive icon has appeared on the launcher, I clicked it and I see it is called "disk"  and it contains many directories: bin,  etc, lib, meta, sbin,  snap, usr,  var and the text files command-chromium.wrapper and
<oerheks> tcorneli, that is fine, set it to XXX.XXX.XXX etc  so we don't assume you used 00:00:00:00:00:00
<james_brown> Now chromium does not open unless ran on the console and only after sending the error messages: Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module" Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module" [3740:3740:0212/160742.638687:ERROR:desktop_window_tree_host_x11.cc(1878)] Not implemented reached in void views::DesktopWindowTreeHostX11::MapWindow(ui::WindowShowState) ATTENTION: default value of option force_s3tc_enabl
<metastable> It's a MAC address. It's not sensitive. The most we can tell from that is who made the NIC.
<leftyfb> james_brown: did you purposely install malware on your pc?
<james_brown> I don't have a disk or usbs connected to the pc
<james_brown> leftyfb: why would I?
<leftyfb> james_brown: because otherwise it's highly unlikely you have malware
<james_brown> leftyfb: then what could it be?
<james_brown> leftyfb: I would like to understand what causes this behavior and how i can fix it
<leftyfb> james_brown: the first thing I would check is a dying hard drive
<pavlos> tcorneli: FYI: a MAC address uniquely identifies the device (net card, phone, router) ...
<james_brown> leftyfb: It's a laptop so I only have one hard drive.  If it were dying then all the files should be messed up, am I correct?
<leftyfb> james_brown: you would not be correct
<james_brown> leftyfb: ok
<leftyfb> james_brown: dying hard drives manifest in an almost infinite number of symptoms
<james_brown> leftyfb: I just noticed the drive's path is /media/james/disk
<leftyfb> james_brown: this "disk" is more than likely your own hard drive remounted for some reason
<leftyfb> by remounted, I mean bind mounted
<james_brown> leftyfb: then why does it contain solely chromium-related files?
<leftyfb> not sure, I don't use chromium o I don't know what it does as far as storing temporary files
<leftyfb> james_brown: the rest of the files you listed sound like a typical linux file structure
<akik> james_brown: what's the content of command-chromium.wrapper ?
<james_brown> leftyfb: I just clicked by mistake on the little arrow next to the "disk" folder in the file explorer (eject icon I suppose) and it sent a message "safe to remove the hardrive" and it disappeared
<james_brown> leftyfb: I cannot find the folder in its path anymore
<james_brown> leftyfb: it behaved like a flashdrive
<leftyfb> or any mounted media including a drive/partition
<james_brown> leftyfb: do you still think a dying hard drive is what might be causing this?
<leftyfb> james_brown: I don't know. You've done zero troubleshooting to rule anything out
<james_brown> leftyfb: how do I troubleshoot a case like this?
<leftyfb> james_brown: look in /var/log/syslog or dmesg for disk/drive/ATA/IO errors. Use the disk util to run a SMART test (with a live cd).
<james_brown> leftyfb: this seems related ---> Feb 12 16:20:12 James-Linux udisksd[2049]: Cleaning up mount point /media/james/disk (device 7:3 is not mounted) Feb 12 16:20:12 James-Linux udisksd[2049]: Unmounted /dev/loop3 on behalf of uid 1000
<james_brown> leftyfb: and there's other stuff related to Gtk
<leftyfb> james_brown: that sort of touches on the fact that your drive was bind mounted, but says nothing about the health of your drive
<james_brown> leftyfb: which is something that has to do with the error message on the console
<leftyfb> james_brown: Until we determine if your drive is healthy or not, ignore gtk anything. You are only looking for possible drive errors.
<metastable> gtk spits out errors -constantly-.
<leftyfb> james_brown: also, please use pastebin for anything more than single line outputs
<ChiLLabiS> Ubuntu all day everyday
<james_brown> leftyfb: ok, will do
<SoggyDingus> Is anyone else experiencing screen tearing on 17.10
<SoggyDingus> amd/intel
<ChiLLabiS> Am i the only one that likes Unity?
<SoggyDingus> no
<james_brown> leftyfb: I'm gonna quickly look for what bind mounting means, then I will proceed with looking for drive erros in the logs
<ChiLLabiS> So the latest Ubuntu that comes out will not have Unity?
<james_brown> leftyfb: I understood that bind mount replicates a directory and all containing files and subdirectories, so whats the difference between a bind mount and a link?
<leftyfb> james_brown: in this case, I'm referring to bind mounting as just your drive being mounted again in a different location
<leftyfb> there's no "replication" or linking going on
<akik> james_brown: what's the content of command-chromium.wrapper ?
<james_brown> akik: sorry but I cannot access that file anymore
<bijan_> Hi. I'm about to setup a linux desktop pc. I am currently considering ubuntu and debian. Will I be able to update ubuntu 17.10 to 18.04lts as soon as it is released?
<leftyfb> bijan_: give or take some hours, yes
<james_brown> leftyfb: nonetheless, I would like to understand the difference between them
<bijan_> also I read that google moves from ubuntu to debain for their desktops... why is that?
<iAmSlow> how do i change defoult torrent app
<bijan_> leftyfb some hours?
<leftyfb> james_brown: Are you here to troubleshoot possible issues with your pc or to learn the difference between bind mounting and sym/hard linking files?
<iAmSlow> i installed web-torrent and now it opens it all time insted transsmision
<bijan_> leftyfb isn't the install process some kind of automatic?
<leftyfb> bijan_: we aren't google. Nobody here can/will answer that
<bijan_> I do not want to edit manually a thousand lines and update packages piece by piece :D
<kostkon> bijan_, "some hours" after the official release of 18.04
<bijan_> ahhh ;D
<leftyfb> bijan_: yes, but there's a lot of activity that goes on the day it's released and not everyone gets prompted to update the minute it's released. Same with any other OS.
<ilfpott> hello
<ilfpott> how do I fix broken dependency?
<bijan_> Ah okay... :D
<ilfpott> okay ?
<james_brown> leftyfb: both.  I tried to look for an answer on google but it's too cryptic for me (english is not my main language) so I thought maybe someone could ELI5
<ilfpott> My deps broke like hell
<leftyfb> ilfpott: start by pastebin'ing the output of the error(s) you're running into
<ilfpott> and I don't even know how
<kostkon> !paste | ilfpott
<ubottu> ilfpott: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilfpott> just need the regular solution to the problem
<leftyfb> james_brown: did you at some point install chromium using snap?
<ilfpott> nope
<leftyfb> ilfpott: my previous post wasn't for you
<leftyfb> ilfpott: start by pastebin'ing the output of the error(s) you're running into
<ilfpott> What's the general way to fix broken deps?
<ilfpott> no paste, what's the solution
<leftyfb> ilfpott: in general, we look at error messages and determine what's wrong to come up with the correct solution
<james_brown> leftyfb: It was installed using snap
<leftyfb> james_brown: try removing it, rebooting and see if you run into the same issues
<james_brown> leftyfb: before I do that is there anything I can do to try and understand why this happened in the first place?
<leftyfb> james_brown: not until we determine what is wrong
<leftyfb> james_brown: right now, we know absolutely nothing
<james_brown> leftyfb: i think i found something interesting (for me at least :D) in the logs ----> https://pastebin.com/9Lf16UBt
<james_brown> leftyfb: Feb 12 16:02:29 James-Linux udisksd[2049]: Mounted /dev/loop3 at /media/james/disk on behalf of uid 1000
<james_brown> leftyfb: so /dev/loop3 was mounted by uid 1000
<leftyfb> james_brown: Did you try removing the chromium snap yet?
<james_brown> leftyfb: not yet, I thought the log could add useful info
<james_brown> leftyfb: is any of it useful?
<joshter> hi, could someone able to help regarding browser concerns via touchscreen
<leftyfb> james_brown: only mildly. It'll be more helpful to follow through with removing the chromium snap as requested
<james_brown> leftyfb: ok
<vlt> Hello. How can I let `[ -e /some/node ]` return true also if /some/node is a symlink?
<joshter> does anyone experienced firefox or chrome is unable to drag or resize via touchscreen
<metastable> vlt: -e does return true if the file is a symlink.
<james_brown_> leftyfb: done
<leftyfb> james_brown_: reboot. See if you have the same issues
<vlt> metastable: Hmmm, it doesn’t for me.
<vlt> metastable: Seems like I do have to use `[ -e /some/node -o -L /some/node ]`. Or is there a shorter version?
<joshter> does anyone experienced firefox or chrome is unable to drag or resize via touchscreen? the upper portion of the browsers aint responding via touchscreen however, via touchpad / mouse, its pretty well
<metastable> vlt: https://paste.ubuntu.com/=sdRXRrb8sY/
<vlt> metastable: `[ -e /some/existing/symlink ]` works, though.
<metastable> Are you talking about a symlink that doesn't yet point to a file?
<vlt> “existing” means here that the symlnk’s target exists.
<vlt> metastable: Yes.
<metastable> vlt: OH. -h
<metastable> vlt: https://paste.ubuntu.com/=5nmrwsCB6D/
<vlt> metastable: Yes, “-h” and “-L” are synonymous according to `man [` but don’t work for file files. I’ll or both expressions.
<metastable> Oh, so you want it to return true if it's a symlink (even a hanging one), OR a regular file.
<Pinkamena_D> Has anyone been able to find a way to get the screenshot program from ubuntu unity into 17.10?
<metastable> Yeah, there's no single conditional for that.
<vlt> metastable: Ok, thank you very much :-)
<vlt> Is “hanging symlink” the common name?
<brainwash> Pinkamena_D: you have to start the Xorg session instead of the wayland one
<brainwash> Pinkamena_D: if you want to use this type of program
<metastable> vlt: I think?
<Pinkamena_D> brainwash: it seems that all that is really missing is the 'screenshot current window' function
<Pinkamena_D> the region and full desktop captures are still tehre
<vlt> metastable: Thanks.
<quantzbeatz> EriC^^: you up?
<dedondesta> how do i fix that:
<dedondesta> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/gcc gcc /usr/bin/gcc-6 20 --slave /usr/bin/g++ g++ /usr/bin/g++-6
<dedondesta> update-alternatives: error: alternative g++ can't be slave of gcc: it is a master alternative
<dedondesta> couldn't find that error on google
<strk> how to solve "NO_PUBKEY 60EE47FBAD3DD469" ? ( I keep forgetting )
<strk> it's about PPA apt repos install...
<lordcirth_work> strk, are you using add-apt-repository, or manually?
<strk> gpg --search-key 60EE47FBAD3DD469 # seems to help ( manually )
<strk> so gpg --search-key can find it, but if done as user it isn't found by root (or something along those lines)
<strk> lordcirth_work: so, what's the manual way ?
<nemo> my last set of updates on my ubuntu 14.04 LTS dev/server here have triggered a bunch of apparmor errors about merged modifiers with conflicting rules
<nemo> since I've never touched apparmor config, I was wondering if anyone could advice me just how best to purge it clean, it should just use whatever's in the package...
<nemo> profile has merged rule with conflicting x modifiers ERROR processing regexs for profile sanitized_helper, failed to load Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox
<lordcirth_work> strk, you download it with gpg and import to apt-key.  But I'd recommend using add-apt-repository instead
<nemo> ↑ (that bit of text there being some samples from the rather noisy init script error)
<nemo> s/advice/advise/
 * strk found: gpg --export --armor  60EE47FBAD3DD469 | sudo apt-key add -
<strk> I guess --armor wasn't needed
<akik> strk: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 60EE47FBAD3DD469 (maybe)
<ra21vi> hi, my dell 7559 with Ubutnu 16.04 keeps restarting, i suspect cpu temp issue.. the fans are stopped and does run for like 5-6 secs  then again goes complete off... how can I make fan run at least with some minimal speed so cpu temp does not go off the limit
<ra21vi> if I disconnect anytime, maybe my system restarted again..
<oerheks> strk,  if that is the key from nextcloud client, https://launchpad.net/~nextcloud-devs/+archive/ubuntu/client , sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nextcloud-devs/client would do the job fine
<ra21vi> so plese suggest some fix quickly
<nemo> ra21vi: sensors package would give you a bit more info as to what's going on exactly
<oerheks> ra21vi, did you install graphics drivers? maybe that solves a fan issue, else clean the fan by a professional, as it is a laptop?
<nemo> ra21vi: but usually that sort of thing means the CPU fan is failing or is blocked
<nemo> my mom used to do that to her laptop by using it in bed where blankets blocked the airflow ☺
<ra21vi> nemo: i installed sensors but dont know what to do net
<ra21vi> next*
<ulysses> Hey guys, do you work with Ubuntu MATE as well?
<oerheks> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ra21vi> oerheks: i literally sucked off all dust using vaccum cleaner to clean any dust...
<kostkon> ulysses, yes, it is supported here
<nemo> ra21vi: the fan bearings could be failing
<nemo> ra21vi: sensors should be telling you the fan speed - and if you see CPU temp climbing even w/ fan running that's a bad sign
<oerheks> ra21vi, did you install graphics drivers? i read you have a gforce 960
<nemo> could also be the GPU fan
<ra21vi> oerheks: this laptop has Nvidia 950 , and I have not installed nvidia binary driver
<ra21vi> nemo: sensors are able to run fan at full speed while testing..so fan bearing does not seems to be issue
<nemo> ra21vi: well. climbing past normal range. some heating is fine ofc, esp w/ air cooling ☺
<oerheks> ra21vi, oke, 950, use the driver tool or sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<nemo> ra21vi: ah? what speed is that?
<ra21vi> to me looks like for power saving ubuntu does not run fan everytime..
<nemo> ra21vi: is the CPU temperature actually high? it could just be the GPU.
<ra21vi> nemo: that I am not sure..
<nemo> ra21vi: you could install fancontrol just to eliminate your hypothesis...
<ra21vi> oerheks: ok, I am installing that driver
<nemo> ra21vi: but it seems pretty unlikely to me
<ra21vi> nemo: i installed fancontrol... but it didn't do anything
<nemo> ra21vi: personally at home I was getting over heating due to minecraft and my stock fan just not being up to running so many cores non-stop
<nemo> ra21vi: fancontrol is for you 😝
<nemo> ra21vi: kinda have to configure it
<ra21vi> nemo: should i run fancontrol in terminal ?
<nemo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<nemo> ra21vi: would still be good to watch the output of sensors tho - just to see if CPU temp in fact is climbing high.  it might not be a problem
<ulysses> Alright, I'm running Ubuntu MATE on my Pi3 and the audio had previously worked, but now it doesn't see a sound system and is muted, basically no audio
<Grorco> hey does anyone know off the top of their head what the games package is called? Some reason I lost it on my fresh install
<nemo> ulysses: installed pavucontrol yet?
<ulysses> Not yet
<ra21vi> nemo: i did run fancontrol configuration and at last it showed blank in config for all parameters
<nemo> ulysses: personally I find that awfully informative in what the heck pulseaudio thinks the sound source is, and what should be muted or volume low
<kostkon> Grorco, i can only think of gnome-games
<nemo> ulysses: either for audio out or individual apps which are sometimes on wrong source.
<nemo> ulysses: I've also found the pulseaudio channel here on freenode pretty useful for custom stuff like auto-switching between hdmi/internal audio based on cable plugin, or creating a merged profile
<ulysses> It's the general system, can' t even open sound output because it says that it's waiting for the sound system itself
<ulysses> Alright
<nemo> ulysses: anyway. pavucontrol helps explain what's going on, but if something is hanging, meh, just pulseaudio -k
<nemo> kill the sucker, restart it
<nemo> ulysses: it's still an unstable annoying thing, although not nearly as bad as in the past
<ulysses> Thanks man, I'll check that out
<Grorco> kostkon, I think that was part of it, some of them I recognize some I don't, thanks though :)
<kostkon> Grorco, np
<Grorco> kostkon, ace of penguins, I don't know why I didn't just search freecell that I was looking for first lol
<kostkon> Grorco, it looks ancient :P but it's good i guess
<Grorco> kostkon, it is, but I like to play it sometimes when I can't sleep
<kostkon> :)
<blue_cheese>  Hullo
<blue_cheese>  For the record, I am running a recent version of Ubuntu, I forget the exact version.
<blue_cheese>  I had installed the graphics studio version, then I did an update to a newer version, that managed to lose the studio features, so I don't even get a decent photo editor. Plus when it goes to update, it always comes up with the message "unable to download"
<oerheks> blue_cheese, find the version: cat /etc/issue
<blue_cheese>  I have a newer version of the studio version, but would like to install it without losing all the stuff that is on this drive, which is a lot.
<leftyfb> blue_cheese: restore from backup?
<oerheks> normally you can update with the live ubuntu-studio iso too.. but if you don't have a backup, your data is not important
<leftyfb> oerheks: +1
<blue_cheese> okay, 16.10 is the version. I get behind on things due to having severe COPD, so lost track of stuff. Some days I don't even get outside
<riaz> haei
<oerheks> blue_cheese, oke, that version is EOL, dead, upgrade with  a fresh 17.10 iso ?
<leftyfb> blue_cheese: not only is that not a recent version, it's not supported
<oerheks> !16.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<blue_cheese>  well, it has been over a year since I installed tis version
<blue_cheese> but, I want to be able to install new version without losing all my asorted files, pictures,, downloads of other things, etc.
<leftyfb> blue_cheese: I would suggest installing the latest version you want from scratch and restoring from backu
<leftyfb> p
<leftyfb> blue_cheese: restoring media files from backup. It's just a drag and drop to get them back
<blue_cheese>  don't have a backup, really, unless I clear of another drive that I have only some other backup stuff, some from linux mint.
<leftyfb> blue_cheese: then the data is not important
<blue_cheese>   the majority of pix I still have on the SD cards, and the cell phones mcro SD card.
<oerheks> upgrading should preserve your data, or a fresh install with manual selected partitioning ( just uncomment your /home/ ) should work too, but no guarantees
<blue_cheese>  when I download pix I have taken, I always leave the originals  on the SD cards, as a just in case. I had some photos that I lost, were on a floppy from photo processer, and managed to lose em. Not hyper important, as they are from around 2000
<leftyfb> blue_cheese: buy an external hard drive and backup your sd cards and files from your pc. I would also recommend uploading your pictures to an online service like dropbox or box.com or google photos or something
<blue_cheese>  I tend to copy all the files I want to keep onto another drive, I have sebveral, and one has few files on it, so I could copy those and use that drive.
<BBANNER> hey
<blue_cheese>  I dislike using external drives. I have 4 HDs in this computer, and a Blu Ray.DVD drive that messes up what it writes, like when I restore an ISO to DVD. They work, but only on this computer, and NOT on another computer, such as my laptop
<lordcirth_work> blue_cheese, if your external HDD doesn't work on other machines, you either put the wrong filesystem on it, or you're using one of those annoying Mybook things
<blue_cheese>  I wound up using it to write an ISO to DVD, and since, the DVD drive in this does not want to work Ubuntu does not see it. Bugger. Now I write ISO's to  a flash drive
<BBANNER> yes Brays only work on Brays drives
<blue_cheese> I am NOT using an external drive
<leftyfb> blue_cheese: then your data is not important to you
<BBANNER> but it important to me
<leftyfb> blue_cheese: feel free to upgrade your OS with no guarantee you will or will not lose your data. Good luck
<leftyfb> blue_cheese: backing up your data to an external hard drive is THE safest local backup solution you can do
<blue_cheese>  But do use memory sticks. Right now I tend to get annoyed, because my neck is aching, which also gives me headaches. Is from osteo arthritis in y bloody neck. That on top of severe COPD
<leftyfb> blue_cheese: memory sticks are NOT safe
<blue_cheese>  I back up the files to one of the other internal drives
<blue_cheese>  the memory sticks I use mainly as install drives, NOT as backups.
<lordcirth_work> Other internal drives will not help if your PSU fails violently, or lightning strikes, or fire, or flood
<blue_cheese>  at my age, I tend to get annoye, at almost 80
<blue_cheese>  i'm ging to go see if I can get some food down
<blue_cheese> going^
<blue_cheese>  Dyslexic kee bored
<str8up> fresh install ubuntu game pack distro get this when i try to update https://paste.ubuntu.com/=7Y7qYzCNFj/ plz help
<lordcirth_work> str8up, Ubuntu Game Pack is not a supported distro here.  Also,  the error message tells you the problem.
<str8up> i cant figure out where to go to fix it
<fx250> rsync question: https://pastebin.com/raw/hp0hEYhN With those options I have destination synced with source, unfortunately, many files are not correct.  example: /bin/bash file size and time (that appears in `ls -al /bin/bash`) are different.  Why is this?
<str8up> im use to mint
<oerheks> str8up, then ask mint suport, and tell them if you run xenial or trusty, you mixed up sources
<str8up> i never touched anything all i did was ran updates and then that came up but not sure how to find the sources list under this distro ubuntu gamepack
<leftyfb> str8up: why do you think you need ubuntu game pack?
<dragosdrgm12> hekp me
<dragosdrgm12> please
<leftyfb> !ask | dragosdrgm12
<str8up> its distro for gaming
<ubottu> dragosdrgm12: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dragosdrgm12> how to connect phone at raspberry pi with vnc?
<dragosdrgm12> how to connect phone at raspberry pi with vnc?
<leftyfb> str8up: ok, install regular ubuntu or mine and install the games you want
<leftyfb> dragosdrgm12: please go to #raspberrypi
<noobaaa> anyone on steam?
<lordcirth_work> This Ubuntu Game Pack seems pointless and possibly sketchy
<lordcirth_work> !anyone | noobaaa
<wr> what is kernel version that comes with latest version ubuntu?
<lordcirth_work> Hmm, wrong keyword.  Anyway, just ask your question, don't ask to ask
<lordcirth_work> wr, 17.10 has 4.13 iirc
<wr> lordcirth_work, ok thanks
<fuchstronaut> I tried various instruction from google, but I don't think I updated my kernel. Typing "uname -r" I get this: "3.13.0-042stab127.2"
<fuchstronaut> But I just updated 14.04 to 16.04.3
<kostkon> fuchstronaut, uname -a
<fuchstronaut> What do I have to do, to secure my server from meltdown/spectre
<kostkon> fuchstronaut, why is there a "stab" in the version number
<fuchstronaut> kostkon: "Linux host.xyz 3.13.0-042stab127.2 #1 SMP Thu Jan 4 16:41:44 MSK 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<fuchstronaut> I have no clue
<noobaaa> you need to install bios patch
<lordcirth_work> stab is probably short for 'stable'
<noobaaa> and install microcode for cpu
<fuchstronaut> A bios patch? It is a VM, not my local cpu
<kostkon> fuchstronaut, vm on a cloud service?
<fuchstronaut> yes
<grauzikas> 42stab127.2 this means openvz :)
<fuchstronaut> I don't really know what I am doing, I am happy nothing went wrong updating to 16.04
<fuchstronaut> I have some kind of parallels managing web interface where I can start the container, if that helps
<grauzikas> if you are on virtual machine you can upgrade only packages, but not system kernel
<lordcirth_work> The meltdown patch needs to be installed on the host OS.  If you're using pro hosting is should already be
<fuchstronaut> Ah ok
<noobaaa> send email to goggle to thank them for releasing exploit
<fuchstronaut> They send me an e-mail telling me to take care of security on my VM, because it is not managed by them
<noobaaa> now i know why google doesent need anti-virus
<oerheks> fuchstronaut, upgrading openvz should be done with a fresh vm, as it uses a heavily patched kernel
<fuchstronaut> so there is nothing more I can do, then to keep my OS updated and hope for my hoster to handle kernel updates?
<oerheks> openvz does not upgrade the kernel to 4.xx
<oerheks> this is not really an ubuntu support issue, contact your vm vendor
<webbb> hi
<webbb> is it possible to install an older version of postgresql-client, 9.1 instead the recent 9.5?
<webbb> I need it for very specific purposes
<fuchstronaut> alright, thanks anyways!
<noobaaa> you need to disable j script in browser
<noobaaa> to prevent M/S
<MrLi> lo
<oerheks> webbb, this old 12.04 version ?? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/postgresql-client-9.1 >> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=postgresql-client
<lotuspsychje> im having a weird issue on 16.04.3 when i plugin an external seagate 1TB it doesnt popup, unless i plug another external usb HD, then they both popup. the problem drive works fine on a 18.04. any clues?
<kazehehe> Im having a black screen after updating... Any ideas?
<geirha> webbb: you could run it through docker. Avoids having to install an outdated version on the host system
<ioria> lotuspsychje, sounds like a module not loading with the 1TB drive;  unplug both, replug the 1T hd and  dmesg | tail -30
<lotuspsychje> ioria: the weird thing is i dont get any errors, led of hd is blinking/freeze
<tpham> hi, does linux (the package) has a linux.mk file that I can control the build process of the package?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: tryed formatting to ntfs, ext4 with gparted
<xgpt> hey ebveryone, just curious, I need to find a cheapest-option for a domain name+host for a single page redirect or maybe to host a smallllll website for a couple that's getting married, any suggesitons? (i.e. bobandalivegettingmarried)
<xgpt> hey ebveryone, just curious, I need to find a cheapest-option for a domain name+host for a single page redirect or maybe to host a smallllll website for a couple that's getting married, any suggesitons? (i.e. bobandalivegettingmarried.com)
<ioria> lotuspsychje, ok, usually  (if the drive is ok) the issue is with uas or usb_storage module
<oerheks> tpham, linux, the package? do you have an URL?
<tpham> oerheks, sorry, i thought this was the buildroot channel
<tpham> wrong channel
<ioria> lotuspsychje, you can check lsmod  for them
<wffwkwq> ubuntu is so cool
<lotuspsychje> ioria: gonna try a bionic daily on that machine, see what it does
<mustmodify> Which of these error messages is more significant? https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/c05403c322fc97a85520bd2e16cec5fa
<lotuspsychje> ioria: its like the drive is waiting for something, until the other external is connected, then works fine suddenly
<ioria> lotuspsychje, uas is loaded ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: dont see that in list no
<ioria> lotuspsychje, usb_storage ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: no
<ioria> lotuspsychje, sudo modprobe uas
<lotuspsychje> ioria: seems like mouting, bbl
<lotuspsychje> dinner first
<Crashbit> I need help to remove one program. I install ceph and ceph-mds with apt, but now I can't remove ceph-mds packet
<Crashbit> https://paste.ubuntu.com/=3tWQKcRP6Q/
<Crashbit> I'll try to reinstall ceph-mds and remove again, but same problem appears
<oerheks> Crashbit, does this work? sudo service ceph stop mds ## sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove ceph-mds # it removes all dependencies too
<fx250> Ah, I see. It seems rsync only sends files with different timestamps if the source timestamp is newer than the destination.
<fx250> I need to also include source files that are older than destination
<Crashbit> oerheks: finally I solve the isssue removing ceph-mds* files in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<oerheks> Crashbit, oke, good find, not sure why that solved it
<Crashbit> oerheks: I don't know, but it works. every time to install this packages have same problem. It's strange
<fx250> I need to also include source files that are older than destination, however, if I modify a file on the source, and then rsync, for some reason the file does not get reverted from the source to remove the modifications.
<fx250> oops, mistyped msg
<fx250> Bah, I was wrong.  It does update files that are older and newer. However, if I modify a file on the source, and then rsync, for some reason the file does not get reverted from the source to remove the modifications.
<nacc> fx250: you want mirroring, not the normal operation
<nacc> fx250: which is for backups
<nacc> (if i had to guess)
<fx250> nacc, https://pastebin.com/raw/7YUd26xG I am using -a option
<fx250> I think it has to do with different timestamps than the times that appear in `ls -al /path/to/file` output.
<lotuspsychje> ioria: loaded both uas & usb_storage but doesnt work
<nacc> fx250: so you want to change a file on the source and have rsync undo your changes?
<fx250> nacc, yes
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  if you paste   dmesg | tail -30  we can have a look
<lotus-seagate> ioria: https://hastebin.com/aputudipuw.scala
<nacc> fx250: does the dest see the modification on the source?
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  after re-plugging, i mean ...
<fx250> nacc, What do you mean?
<fx250> The source is left untouched
<fx250> if I edit the source, then rsync syncs perfectly fine
<nacc> fx250: what? you just said "if i modify a file on the source"
<fx250> but if I edit the destination (e.g. edit text file with vi and save) and then rsync again, the change is not detected.
<lotuspsychje> ioria: it doesnt record new logs mate
<nacc> fx250: that's not at all what you said.
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  nothing at all ???
<fx250> nacc, Sorry, I made a mistake
<lotuspsychje> ioria: drive blinking, like in a wait state
<fx250> I meant if I manually modify on the destination
<lotuspsychje> ioria: gparted or fdisk dont even see the hd
<nacc> fx250: so you want a change in the destination to show up in the source?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: unless i plugin the other external hd too
<fx250> no
<fx250> I want a change in the destination to cause the destination files to be restored from source
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  ok, plug the other one and paste again
<lotuspsychje> ioria: ok
<oerheks> lotuspsychje, usb3 hdd on a usb2 port ?
<nacc> fx250: and by destination, in your example, you mean local files?
<oerheks> sudo modprobe -r uas # and plug the disk in again ... https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2012/10/msg00996.html
<fx250> If I edit file contents on source, or `touch` on source, rsync updates the file.  But if I edit file contents on destination or `touch` on destination, nothing happens
<fx250> yes
<lotus-seagate> ioria: https://hastebin.com/vojetekuko.sql
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: tested all usb ports on that machine
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: on 18.04 that same drive works on all ports
<samuel-s> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: sudo modprobe -r uas # no dice
<ioria> lotuspsychje, file system corruption
<lotuspsychje> ioria: https://hastebin.com/eboluxexuq.sql this is on bionic, drive gets mounted there
<ioria> lotuspsychje, Buffer I/O error on dev sdb1
<ioria> lotuspsychje, why don't you run fsck on it ? just to be sure
<lotuspsychje> ioria: disktool says smart is ok
<ioria> lotuspsychje, it's not
<lotuspsychje> ioria: SEAGATE: clean, 11/61054976 bestanden, 3883091/244190008 blokken
<metastable> SMART is good at indicating a failed drive, and terrible at indicating a healthy drive.
<metastable> If SMART says a disk is failed, trust it. If it says it's healthy, don't trust it.
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  with -f flag ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: SEAGATE: 11/61054976 bestanden (0.0% niet-aaneengesloten), 3883091/244190008 blokken
<ioria> lotuspsychje, and if you replug, you still get 'print_req_error: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 973340672'
<lotuspsychje> ioria: lets c
<lotuspsychje> ioria: https://hastebin.com/secetifayi.sql
<ioria> lotuspsychje, much better
<lotuspsychje> ioria: yeah, im gonna try bionic on problem machine, see what it does
<lotuspsychje> first in a live
<lotuspsychje> ioria: no dice, must be conflict on that machine
<ioria> lotuspsychje, not mounting or not detected at all ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: same flickering as before
<lotuspsychje> ioria: unless i plug back that other hd into it
<ioria> lotuspsychje, what is ? seagate ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: they both mount, after i plugin that external iomega
<ioria> lotuspsychje, what is ? seagate ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: yeah
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1584557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1584557 in linux (Ubuntu) "Seagate external drive causes SCSI bus resets when UAS enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<ioria> lotuspsychje, like sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklistuas.conf and insert  options usb-storage quirks=0bc2:02322:u
<lotuspsychje> ioria: lemme try that
<ioria> lotuspsychje, and  i'd do a reboot
<ioria> lotuspsychje, just for test, idt it's a fix
<lotuspsychje> ioria: no dice
<ioria> lotuspsychje, replace the Id if different
<lotuspsychje> ioria: i did from lsusb
<lotuspsychje> ioria: this is so weird, when plugging that other hd everything works like a charm
<lotuspsychje> no flickering anymore
<lotuspsychje> ioria: the differences are, the iomega got 2 usb outs, the seagate only 1
<lotuspsychje> ioria: gonna play with it tomorrow, tnx for support mate
<ioria> lotuspsychje, ok, np
<cberg> I'm trying to install kubuntu with encrypted luks lvm using the manual partitioning option. can anyone tell me why this wouldn't work? https://i.imgur.com/mk3PyFY.png
<cberg> it won't boot (gets grub rescue prompt)
<cberg> I created the encrypted luks LVs outside of the installer because it wouldn't let me
<cberg> maybe that's the problem?
<lordcirth_work> cberg, what do you mean by 'wouldn't let me'? No button, or an error?
<lordcirth_work> You could try using the text-mode installer (debian installer), I think it's still there.  It's still a friendly UI but more advanced
<Jordan_U> cberg: Are you sure that your BIOS is booting from sda rather than from sdb?
<cberg> lordcirth_work: there is only an option to create a "physical volume for encryption" in the installer, but no option to put LVs inside it
<cberg> Jordan_U: hmmm, will check
<cberg> how could I start the text mode installer?
<lordcirth_work> cberg, you have to first create a PV, a physical volume for LVM, inside the LUKS
<lordcirth_work> Then create LV's inside *that*
<Jordan_U> cberg: IIRC the installer uses LVM on top of the LUKS volume by default.
<cberg> lordcirth_work: yes, but the installer won't offer an option to create a LV inside it
<lordcirth_work> Yes, I think it does
<lordcirth_work> But that's if you choose auto with LUKS, not if you do manual partitioning
<cberg> yeah I can't choose auto becuause I need to keep the other two paritions
<cberg> I will try text mode. do you know how to boot into that by chance?
<cberg> I don't see a boot option menu
<Jordan_U> !minimal | cberg
<ubottu> cberg: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cberg> okay, thanks
<Jordan_U> cberg: But before you try that, you should really make sure that your BIOS isn't just booting from sdb rather than sda.
<lordcirth_work> I thought there was an option at the boot prompt for the normal installer. Maybe not anymore
<cberg> nope no option
<cberg> yeah Jordan_U doing that now
<Jordan_U> lordcirth_work: Debian installer is not included in the LiveUSB and never has been (unless you count the long ago LiveDVD images that contained both Server and Desktop installers along with most of the Main archive in the image).
<cberg> okay I'm trying this same setup again, maybe something went wrong last time because I did a lot of going back and forth in the installer
<cberg> I mean it should work, right?
<SomeT> can someone help setup ssh keys on my server pls?
<gordonjcp> SomeT: in what sense?
<oerheks> SomeT, you already know https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<oerheks> your culprit is enabling and disabling root-account, keys don't work no more when generated in root-account
<akik> oerheks: ssh keys for the root user work just the same as for a normal user
<oerheks> akik, when he enabled root account, makes keys, and then switches back, i think not
<akik> SomeT's problem is that he's probably forgot _what_ he changed?
<cberg> oh now I get a busybox initramfs prompt after a minut of the blinking kubuntu logo
<cberg> I'm clearly doing something wrong
<pikapika> Hi
<pikapika> Is anyone available?
<oerheks> pikapika, ask, wait and see
<pikapika> Thanks, I am writing my question now
<boo1> my system randomly freezes and kicks me into the login/logout screen
<boo1> when I log back in all my applications are closed
<boo1> are there log files ubuntu takes for me to identify the reason for the freezing?
<chikan> hey
<pikapika> https://pastebin.com/bDM8XTFd
<pikapika> Thats my question
<metastable> I don't see a question. Just a pastebin link.
<ioria> pikapika, and obviously there is a reason why you have not installed lamp from the official repo
<pikapika> I am stupid lol thats why
<pikapika> Some updated information: https://pastebin.com/uJtwBYjh
<pikapika> Just added that the apachectl lists so_module as enabled
<metastable> So, pastebin is an ad-delivered-malware cesspool, and I'm not going to wade through wordwalls in pastes to figure out what your issue is. I assume you tried to compile Apache httpd from source?
<pikapika> So is there any easy way to just erase it all and begin again
<pikapika> Yes
<pikapika> The apache is compiled manually and the php is from repo
<pikapika> So yeah if nothing else, how do I uninstall this apache?
<metastable> Best option I have for you short of a full reinstall is to install the 'checkinstall' package, then go through the configure-make-install process again using checkinstall so that it can see where files get placed.
<metastable> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<metastable> Please read that FIRST.
<ioria> metastable, didn't know that about pastebin
<pikapika> Ok thanks
<metastable> Oh yeah. Pastebin is a total garbage fire in that department. Ubuntu's pastebin service is far nicer to deal with. There are several other alternatives as well.
<ioria> good to know thanx
<gordonjcp> wow, people still use apache?
<akik> metastable: the raw link gives you the paste without ads
<metastable> https://ptpb.pw https://gist.github.com https://bpaste.net https://ix.io - Debian and Ubuntu also run pastebin services.
<metastable> akik: I shouldn't have to modify a URL to not get ad-borne malware. :P
<gordonjcp> metastable: and of course you can always just upload a text file to your webserver... oh wait ;-)
<BillD73> oh yes  sudo apt install pastebinit    $<command> -<args> | pastebinit   and a nice sweet url pops up lol
<metastable> There's also pastebinit, yes.
<akik> metastable: we can only hope for an ad-free network
<metastable> gordonjcp: Of course people still use Apache. Why not?
<gordonjcp> metastable: it's okay for what it does, I guess
<BillD73> metastable: he was jabbin at your broken apache lol
<metastable> httpd has its pros and cons, like any other implementation.
<gordonjcp> metastable: everything I've run for the past five or six years has been on nginx
<metastable> MY httpd isn't broken. :P
<yosefrow_> gordonjcp, what would you use instead of apache?
<gordonjcp> metastable: what I took exception to with apache was them calling the IRC channel "#httpd
<metastable> nginx is also great.
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: nginx, these days
<yosefrow_> nginx is great for web router
<metastable> But nginx isn't suitable for ALL situations.
<metastable> Try running Wordpress on nginx. You'll be doing a lot of manual futzing.
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: on very very small systems I use a cut-down version of micro-httpd
<yosefrow_> i use nginx for reverse proxy / web routing. And I use apache internally for websites
<BillD73> its like anything else you get used to, comfort, avoiding change
<gordonjcp> metastable: Wordpress is horrible
<metastable> yosefrow_: A very common, and very solid, set up.
<yosefrow_> does nginx support .htaccess?
<metastable> yosefrow_: Nope.
<metastable> gordonjcp: Wordpress IS horrible, yes. But it's also very popular.
<yosefrow_> yosefrow, nginx out the window for site hosting then
<yosefrow_> .htaccess is a must
<yosefrow_> and for web routing / proxy apache is a nightmare
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: .htaccess is never a bust
<gordonjcp> *must
<metastable> Sometimes it can be.
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: it's a horrible horrible hack
<metastable> See also "the Linux kernel."
<gordonjcp> true
<yosefrow_> gordonjcp, maybe in some nirvana
<metastable> Just because it's a horrible, horrible hack doesn't mean it isn't in wide use.
<gordonjcp> metastable: Linux is pretty horrible, too
<gordonjcp> metastable: so are petrol engines, but we still need cars I guess
<metastable> Ding ding ding.
<gordonjcp> metastable: they're horrible but everything else is worse, in some important way
<yosefrow_> gordonjcp, in all the real world situations i've found, .htaccess is depended upon as a way to convey the ideal internal routing and permissions for a site
<yosefrow_> gordonjcp, many apps depend on .htaccess to handle routing and if you remove it, you will spend alot of your time manually configuring and exporting apache or nginx conf or whatever else you use. instead of simply git pull and running apache
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: so put it in a proper config file, instead of scattering it around the webroot
<yosefrow_> gordonjcp, as i said, that is extra work. And you need to do that for every new project.
<yosefrow_> it can easily get out of hand
<yosefrow_> and if you have to migrate to new infrastructure all those beautiful files you wrote could get lost or misplaced because they are not tied together with the code if they are in git at all
<gordonjcp> o_O
<gordonjcp> have you ever heard of deployment management?
<gordonjcp> what is this, the 1990s?
<metastable> There are also plenty of situations where the person developing the app doesn't control the service's configuration.
<yosefrow_> gordonjcp, its an unneccssary layer of complication. Why should I have to engineer deployment management for nginx/apache or whatever when i can just git pull a repo together with its .htaccess file?
<yosefrow_> thats my point
<yosefrow_> what if as metastable the developer decides the next version of my cms/webapp needs a new routing rule to function?
<yosefrow_> i need to keep track of every 3rd party tool and update my configs accordingly or stuff breaks
<yosefrow_> whereas with .htaccess I can just git pull and it just works
<yosefrow_> gordonjcp, the core issue here though is that many devs depend on .htaccess for application routing. I much prefer if the world would move to platforms like node.js and then use proper routing via express. But I dont think that will happen any time soon
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: for my own web dev stuff I've been using Django for about ten years, and Flask more-or-less since it came out
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: so actually putting the routing *where it should be in the controllers* is kind of how I've done it for as long as I can remember
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: mostly because I've repressed the memories of the horror of PHP
<yosefrow_> gordonjcp, hahaha xD
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: one very large company in the UK had a PHP website that I used to work on, about ten years ago or so
<metastable> And that's fine for stuff you control. But if your employer has standard platforms (my previous one did) you may not have that luxury.
<yosefrow_> gordonjcp, we use lots of drupal *and* wordpress, so we cant run away from .htaccess
<pikapika> Awesome
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: the very first line of index.php was "header("HTTP/1.1 200 OK");
<yosefrow_> lol
<pikapika> It appears to have removed the faulty apache and the apache from apt works fine
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: why? you ask...
<metastable> Okay now, WTF? SERIOUSLY?
<metastable> pikapika: Cheers.
<yosefrow_> pikapika, nice :D
<pikapika> Thanks everyone! ^_^
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: because they used .htaccess to set index.php as the default 404 handler, so it would be called on a not-found URL, return 200 OK, and then go off on its merry way working out what the URL should do to its dispatcher
<yosefrow_> gordonjcp, that sounds like a highly specific case of an unintended use of a platform
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: yes, this meant that valid page hits were logged in error.log along with genuine errors
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: that wasn't even the worst
<yosefrow_> gordonjcp, i think you will find, no matter what tool you create or find there will be at least one section of people who will completely, utterly, and totally misuse it
<TJ-> Did I get overflow-redirected into #httpd ?
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: have you ever gotten through maybe the second or third day of a new job, and realised you now have to explain to your manager and *his* manager that the only way out of this mess is to torch the building and start a new life in Azerbaijan?
<pikapika> And the PHP is working fine too
<pikapika> Thanks again for the help
<yosefrow_> gordonjcp, I tried to tell that to my current client. But they wouldnt buy it. so i built on top of a faulty foundation, put in some supports here and there and started gutting and replacing parts of the building one piece at  atime
<yosefrow_> today i entirely restructured their nginx
<yosefrow_> mostly finished
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: yup
<yosefrow_> it was a 3 month process of tedious and slow work
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: tbh I wish I still had a copy of the source for that site
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: I could sit and post to The Daily WTF every week for years
<yosefrow_> the nginx files looked like scrambled eggs. comments everywhere, no indentation. Its like some someone just scribbled everywhere and somehow got it to work
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: one part had a site menu built by calling out to a bash script from the PHP file, to read a text file, template up a PHP file with the html for the menu, and then include() that file further down
<gordonjcp> ... assuming the bash script finished first
<gordonjcp> which it mostly did
<yosefrow_> files with multiple sites, error/access logs with seemingly random names, sites-available was basically empty because ppl just gave up symlinking from there
<yosefrow_> gordonjcp, i spit upon their implementation
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: "not even wrong"
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: have you ever gotten through maybe the second or third day of a new job and had to sit down with your manager and *his* manager... and say "right, race conditions, have you heard of them?"
<yosefrow_> gordonjcp, the sad truth is that sometimes companies dont have enough time or money to actually build things the right way.
<yosefrow_> and surviving is better than dying even if its ugly
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: yeah, that's it
<yosefrow_> i rather live even if my face is ugly, than get killed off because im not pretty enough
<SomeT> on my server, in ubuntu, I am not using SSH, what checks can I do to make sure my server is not compromised?
<RtMF> yosefrow_: we need to make 'just surviving' cost more than 'doing things right' - I propose charging $1000/hr for 'do things stupid way x'
 * RtMF shrugs
<SomeT> so far I have disabled root login
<RtMF> meh not like it'll work
<SomeT> is there a site which tells me
<SomeT> like a walkthroguh
<gordonjcp> SomeT: root login ought not to be enabled anyway
<gordonjcp> SomeT: what else are you running on the server, and what kind of situation is it in?
<yosefrow_> RtMF, amen to that. I think this is what is begginging to happen with the introduction of microservices and orchestrators like kubernetes. These tools are making beautiful infrastructure stupidly simple.
<yosefrow_> Soon it will get to the point where if you dont have 100% uptime via one of the above mentioned tools, people simply wont care about your services.
<yosefrow_> Thats the point that businesses will care enough to use these tools, thus improving the quality of life for everyone (hopefully)
<SomeT> oh I am hosting a laravel install via laravel forge
<SomeT> I mean its for a student project and SSH key setup gives me a headache on windows
<yosefrow_> SomeT, do you own the server?
<SomeT> yes its on digital ocean though
<SomeT> hosted there rather
<yosefrow_> SomeT, dont need a key. You can login without ssh
<yosefrow_> without ssh key i mean
<yosefrow_> you just need to get in one once, and from then on you can use a user/pass if it isnt configured already
<yosefrow_> SomeT, according to digital ocean help site, The default username is: root
<yosefrow_> And the password is the one that is emailed to you.
<yosefrow_> try using a tool like putty to login and supply the username and pass
<yosefrow_> SomeT, did you get some mail with a password?
<SomeT> yeah I done that
<SomeT> thats all good
<SomeT> now my next steps is to make sure for example nothing is open
<SomeT> like I notice I have ssh and sshd config files
<SomeT> I was initially looking at this you see: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/20294381/google-server-putty-connect-disconnected-no-supported-authentication-methods-a
<yosefrow_> SomeT, did you manage to login to the server?
<yosefrow_> via putty
<SomeT> yes
<SomeT> both of them
<SomeT> there is two btw
<yosefrow_> SomeT, ok so the issue here is that you would like to harden your ubuntu servers against attacks?
<yosefrow_> or do you want to install an auditing service to track machine activity? both?
<SomeT> I mean both would be good
<SomeT> just point me to the right tutorial
<SomeT> ;)
<gordonjcp> SomeT: so in the first case, it's probably pretty resistant to attacks anyway, but you'll need to be careful of what you install
<gordonjcp> SomeT: it's possible to write horrible insecure services in any platform ;-)
<SomeT> ok one thing that concerns me
<SomeT> as stupid as this sounds
<SomeT> I generated SSH keys actually on the server itself
<SomeT> but I don't need them lol
<SomeT> because I am not logging into SSH
<SomeT> and the error I posted above via the stackoverflow thing this was prevelant to this happening constantly in PuTTy
<SomeT> I dunno how I even fixed that error, lol
<SomeT> I didnt really amend anything
<yosefrow_> SomeT, apt install ufw for hardening. apt install auditd for auditing
<yosefrow_> be careful with the firewall though
<yosefrow_> you can easily lock yourself out of ssh if you're not careful and block port 22
<yosefrow_> assuming you connect with the default port
<yosefrow_> other than that, if you're running a webserver, make sure you block access to files you dont want ppl to see via your webserver rules
<ox1de> on boot my laptop and PC will illuminate for 1 second and then go dark... the hardare and soft seem operational but the screen is very dim - help?
<yosefrow_> also setup an ssh account for another user, give him sudoers rights and then disable ssh password for root
<yosefrow_> https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-harden-ubuntu-server-16-04-security-in-five-steps/ more stuff if you're curious
<yosefrow_> SomeT, so your real issue is that you want to solve the error you are getting with putty?
<SomeT> no I solved that
<SomeT> but I don't know how
<SomeT> so thats what has me worried now
<SomeT> I just rebooted the machine twice
<metastable> That TechRepublic article is total crap.
<SomeT> and it started to work lol
<yosefrow_> SomeT, i wouldnt worry then
<yosefrow_> SomeT, ubuntu out of the box is pretty secure
<SomeT> I mean I find DO goes a bit dodgy like that sometimes
<SomeT> this is why I use Ubuntu, lol
<metastable> Ubuntu is, but I'm not sure about DO's changes from the stock configuration.
<SomeT> I dunno what I am doing for the most part yet I know its secure
<yosefrow_> SomeT, it all depends on what changes you make to ubuntulog
<yosefrow_> to Ubuntu*
<SomeT> I know its the LTS one I am using
<metastable> SomeT: What are your issues and concerns? Can you summarize them for me?
<SomeT> what is ubuntulog?
<SomeT> I am worried about the security of my server
<yosefrow_> ubuntulog, is somebodies name I tab completed by accident. Meant to say ubuntu. its a terminal habit
<gordonjcp> SomeT: it's pretty reasonably secure
<gordonjcp> SomeT: have you any reason to suspect it has been compromised?
<SomeT> no
<gordonjcp> SomeT: then it's probably fine
<SomeT> all I have done is generate SSH keys on my server
<SomeT> which I decided not to use
<gordonjcp> that's no biggie
<yosefrow_> gordonjcp, unless the CIA is after you or something like that. probably nobody is interested in hacking your newly spawned digital ocean node
<yosefrow_> no offense ;)
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: totally
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: I see a lot of traffic to my server from Langley, Virginia
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: I guess someone there just likes old Range Rovers
<yosefrow_> lol
<SomeT> I have some issues with that
<metastable> SomeT: Connecting via SSH keys means that you generate the keys on the client system, not the server.
<SomeT> my email is 4000 bit encrypted
<metastable> No it isn't.
<yosefrow_> metastable, it doesnt matter where you generate the keys
<SomeT> takes a long time to decrypt each time I recieve an email
<metastable> yosefrow_: You saaay that, but why would you generate them remotely and then transfer the private key over the network?
<yosefrow_> metastable, sure via ssh why not
<metastable> yosefrow_: Eh, I just think it's bad form.
<yosefrow_> agree
<SomeT> I use protonmail
<yosefrow_> but if you have no choice its notthe worst you can do
<SomeT> I kept sending financial documents
<SomeT> and then the government
<SomeT> and it became a mess
<yosefrow_> the key point here im saying is that where you generate the keys is not the point
<SomeT> I didnt transfer any keys
<metastable> SomeT: Your email is not "4000 bit encrypted." If the government was that interested in you, you wouldn't be rambling about it on IRC.
<SomeT> I created them on the server rather than the client
<lordcirth_work> It's more that generating the keys in the wrong place sets off red flags in my mind about knowledge of ssh
<`ajven> hello, i made my own iso with ubuntu where i put clamav packge inside, but i would like to have update data base on that iso so "freshclam" command, any idea how to do that with iISO ?
 * SomeT as derealisation issues
<metastable> SomeT: Which doesn't make much sense. The client needs the private key, not the server.
<yosefrow_> SomeT, if you dont have an ssh key generator on windows, you can copy them to your windows computer, and then place your public key in your remote server ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file
<metastable> If you have PuTTY, you have an SSH key generator.
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: I do know for certain that a seniour member of a UK police force's cybercrime division has an account on my forum and reads it every day
<yosefrow_> but I bet putty has a built in key generator
<metastable> puttygen, yes.
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: he's got an absolutely *lovely* 2001 4.6 Vogue SE, looks like it just left the showroom
<SomeT> yeah it does
<SomeT> I think from all my mistakes I know how tocorrect this all now
<SomeT> thanks
<yosefrow_> gordonjcp, I'm supposed to file for security clearance within a week for work...yeah not sure how that will pan out xD
<SomeT> it still bugs me why my server suddenly starts letting me connect in putty though lol
<gordonjcp> SomeT: anyway yeah, no-one's *that* interested in your server, don't use stupid passwords and you'll be fine
<SomeT> yosefrow
<SomeT> the uk government employ anyone now
<SomeT> dw
<yosefrow_> lol
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: I had to apply for security clearance to go and deliver some radios and training for the radios to a navy base on the Clyde, nuclear submarines and all that stuff
<SomeT> as long as you have the right experience/hobbies/qualifications and never been arrested you will be fine
<SomeT> they deny my application each time
<yosefrow_> gordonjcp, soundsd fun
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: was told to expect to wait two weeks to get my clearance approved
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: got the reply back in two *hours*
<metastable> SomeT: You just described any government job ever for nearly any country.
<SomeT> lol
<SomeT> its not fair
<gordonjcp> yosefrow_: can't help but think that *someone* knows *exactly* who I am ;-)
<yosefrow_> gordonjcp, my CEO told me, I will probably never be cleared because im a dual citizen + other reasons
<SomeT> I got in trouble with the law when I was younger
<metastable> gordonjcp: I'm envious. My last clearance request took 18 months.
<SomeT> and now its affected my entire life
<metastable> yosefrow_: I've seen dual citizens get approved for clearances. Used to work with a couple.
<yosefrow_> hmmm
<yosefrow_> we'll see i guess
<yosefrow_> I was told the most important thing is not to lie
<gordonjcp> metastable: I suspect it's because I've had a fairly "interesting" involvement with various leftie political organisations and protest groups, and I hold a couple of very serious radio licences
<yosefrow_> hahah
<metastable> I was applying for a US DOD TS/SCI with polygraph.
<yosefrow_> metastable, yeah part of the form here includes consent to submit to polygraph testing
<metastable> That entire process suuucked.
<gordonjcp> in all seriousness I reckon it's down to the radio licences, I reckon the government has a list of "hey this guy might be able to help with..." stuff
<metastable> The polygraph was no big deal. They occasionally threw curveball questions at me, I just shrugged and answered.
<yosefrow_> metastable, what kind of curveball questions?
<gordonjcp> metastable: polygraph, wtf, did they also throw chicken bones in a bag?
<yosefrow_> SomeT, that sucks man
<gordonjcp> maybe read your tea leaves
<metastable> Hey, I'm not saying that polygraphs are scientific. For some reason, the US still trusts them.
<gordonjcp> metastable: it's insane ;-)
<yosefrow_> they are scientific enough
<metastable> I agree.
<metastable> Uh, no, they're not.
<SomeT> nw yosefrow I got into AI
<yosefrow_> they seem sciency
<metastable> Polygraphs are FAMOUS for being pseudoscience.
<SomeT> I can make a good comeback
<metastable> They're total crap.
<SomeT>  Polygraphs are not pseudoscience
<lordcirth_work> This is getting way offtopic
<SomeT> they have like a margin of error sure
<yosefrow_> lordcirth_work, thats an understatement
<SomeT> they are used in courts of law ffs
<yosefrow_> lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SomeT> I gotta go anyway
<SomeT> cya
<yosefrow_> everyone /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<SomeT> time for dinner
<yosefrow_> SomeT, join when u get back :p
<yosefrow_> enjoy
<phelix> how can I run a command so that when you log in a terminal pops up after running a command.. like /usr/bin/xterm /home/me/script.sh --option1=1 --option2=2
<phelix> xterm doesn't seem to like me adding arguments
<lordcirth_work> phelix, have you tried quotes?  /usr/bin/xterm "/home/me/script.sh --option1=1 --option2=2"
<phelix> using quotes gives me this: /usr/bin/xterm: No absolute path found for shell:
<lordcirth_work> phelix, xterm -hold -e echo hi
<phelix> ya, just found the -e
<phelix> I tihnk this will work thanks
<lordcirth_work> hold keeps the window from closing when done
<andrej> I just tried to encrypt my home after the fact.  Running ecryptfs-migrate-home --user andrej produced a long list of rsync output, then an error stating that some files couldn't be synced.
<andrej> I rebooted, and tried again. Now it claims it's already encrypted?
<andrej> I have my doubts, though, because when I log in as the "other" user I can su to root and read files in my home just fine
<andrej> How do I get the encryption going?
<oerheks> " In order to encrypt your /home directory you can't be logged on as yourself." https://askubuntu.com/questions/820642/how-to-add-encryption-after-installation
<lordcirth_work> andrej, rsync probably didn't delete the old, unencrypted files.  you could try moving the old elsewhere.  Check output of df -h first
<andrej> lordcirth_work - I did check, and got rid of the andrej.randomGarble directory
<andrej> oerheks - that's where  the *other* user came in
<oerheks> andrej, oh oke, that is not how i read your post ..
<andrej> no worries
<oerheks> and i missed the -u  >> sudo ecryptfs-migrate-home -u user
<SkyLord12345> hello
<ox1de> on boot my laptop and PC will illuminate for 1 second and then go dark... the hardare and soft seem operational but the screen is very dim - help?
<SkyLord12345> q
<matu> hi
<matu> is there an easy way to tell ubuntu to use more memory and keep more applications in ram ?
<metastable> matu: What issue are you encountering?
<admin0> hi all . if I installed ubuntu using MaaS, is there a default user/pass that can be used to login to the console  /
<matu> i got 48GB of memory for cheap, but it seems it is useless, i would like to be sure all the applications i load one time, remain in ram and will be very fast to load
<admin0> if not, is it possible to specify default user/pass on MaaS ?
<admin0> that gets created on the ubuntu systems deployed
<metastable> matu: I'm not really understanding your issue. An application is loaded when it is launched.
<lordcirth_work> matu, the Linux kernel will cache every file you load until you fill your RAM.
<metastable> ^ that too.
<metastable> It will use the memory when it has a reason to do so.
<matu> ah very nice
<matu> ty
<oerheks> admin0, i think you should havbe the public key already, ssh ubuntu@${address-of-node} >>  https://askubuntu.com/questions/159436/what-is-the-default-password-for-the-maas-image ==== https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/manage-account
<admin0> oerheks, thing is the IP assigned and showed in the dhcp does not ping and i cannot ssh.. so asking how to create a default user/pass for times like this, or when somethign breaks and it asks for root / to do fsck
<oerheks> not sure about the maas installer, it should provide ssh pub key, .. maybe you can reask in #maas
<oerheks> after install & login, you can add users, i read
<ra21vi> hi, i am having some trouble with FAN on ubuntu 16.04, dell 7559 laptop.. Fan is not spinning in ubuntu, but works fine with Windows.. and within few mins my system turns off, wiping out BIOS settings :(
<ra21vi> what should I do
<Sean_McG> hi, I recently found out that if I connect a speaker to the header of my motherboard it is left buzzing after boot. Is there a good way to find out what process or kernel piece is causing it? I'm currently using Ubuntu 16.04 on a Ryzen 5 1600.
<serard_> Hi
<serard_> Someone remembers the dpgk command to get list of asked questions when installing a software ? So one can automates the installation ?
<tomreyn> ra21vi: searching for this issue online all i can find is reports on the fan running all the time on linux, not that it doesn't run. have you tried a bios upgrade?
<pavlos> serard_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/993420/is-using-dpkg-a-must-for-using-unattended-upgrades
<serard_> pavlos, I found dpgk-get-selections
<pavlos> serard_: k
<serard_> for example installing slapd asks me password, I want to automate that process
<serard_> debconf-get-selections
<tomreyn> serard_: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man7/debconf.7.html
<oerheks> serard_, an example .. https://stackoverflow.com/questions/32325597/script-install-for-slapd
<serard_> thank you pavlos , tomreyn , oerheks
<texla> Ubuntu 16.04 grub 2.02..How do I enlarge the fonts on grub menu?
<Sean_McG> texla: I would think that would depend on what graphics mode GRUB2 is starting with
<metastable> I'm not sure that GRUB has "font sizes" to speak of at all.
<Sean_McG> so a lower resolution would give larger fonts
<metastable> ^
<oerheks> grub-customizergives that option, https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/ubuntu/grub-customizer
<texla> oerheks, I have stayed away from ppa's is this one safe
<metastable> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/31672/can-grub-font-size-be-customised
<metastable> There's a non-PPA way to do it.
<Sean_McG> oh, that's cool.
<Sean_McG> not that I reboot often ^^;
<Bashing-om> texla: /etc/default/grub >> # The resolution used on graphical terminal >> #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 . heed the warning when setting .
<oerheks> texla, that url from metastable should work, except step 4: Update GRUB configuration with: sudo update-grub
<metastable> Yeah, convert those instructions to ubuntu-sane ones.
<matu> bye
<matu> and thank you
<tfgbd_> Which Ubuntu should I try on my Baytrail and Cherrytrail Tablet PCs?
<tfgbd_> Is a nightly more likely to work?
<kostkon> tfgbd_, you could try 18.04 but support is in #ubuntu+1 not here
<kostkon> tfgbd_, support for 18.04 that is
<tfgbd_> I see.
<tfgbd_> I just tried Mint 18 and it booted but there is no touch screen support.
<tfgbd_> Also, is there an Unbuntu distro that has an on screen keyboard built into the live DVD?
<tfgbd_> Ubuntu*
<bazhang> tfgbd_, try the mintsupport channel for that
<tfgbd_> I understand.
<tfgbd_> I'm trying the latest nightly now.
<tfgbd_> Well, I'm downloading it.
<bazhang> tfgbd_, thats in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> tfgbd_, this channel wont support that here until the release
<rangemonger> tfgbd_: xubuntu has onboard, an onscreen kb
<tfgbd_> I've used that on my HD2
<tfgbd_> It kind of sucked.
<rangemonger> i thought it was pretty decent
<tfgbd_> This was 10.04
<rangemonger> oh, im talking 17.10
<tfgbd_> Isn't 04 LTS?
<rangemonger> 16.04 and 14.04 are
<bazhang> tfgbd_, every two years
<tfgbd_> Isn't there an 18.10?
<rangemonger> basically the even year april releases
<bazhang> tfgbd_, 18.o4 is the next
<rangemonger> 18.10 will be in oct, hence the 10
<tfgbd_> I see.
<tfgbd_> So 18.04 is the most bleeding edge?
<rangemonger> yes
<tfgbd_> I just want the touch screen to work.
<bazhang> tfgbd_, please
<bazhang> tfgbd_, that discussion is not here
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that tfgbd_
<zamanf> hi
<zamanf> is it possible to add items on the menu bar of ubuntu? I need to run a script and add the result numbers on the ubuntu menu bar
<notsgnik> hi, i'm asking myself if it's safe for the data if i install ubuntu on the emmc of a tablet ? sould i tweak ubuntu ? install it on a SD card?
<streetwitch> grep '/TO' pos.txt | grep '/VB' | grep '/DT' > 2.txt    This finds all lines in a file with the search terms.  But I want them to remain in the order 1, 2, 3, from left to right
#ubuntu 2018-02-13
<SuperLag> Have an ancient Ubuntu install in a Digital Ocean droplet. It got rebooted, and now it says the kernel is missing. When I look in /boot, I see all the relevant files that are pointed to from the /boot/grub/menu.lst file. What else would cause the kernel to show up as missing?
<SuperLag> I have access to the system via chroot. I'm just not sure what to do to get it fixed, as it doesn't look like anything is wrong. Unless I'm missing a step in troubleshooting.
<frostschutz> SuperLag, is your /boot full? maybe an apt-get update that stopped halfway?
<SuperLag> frostschutz: Nope. 5.5GB free.
<hggdh> SuperLag: your best option is to ask DO what happened -- they have a weird way to set kernels
<frostschutz> oh, I don't know digital ocean at all... is it real virtualization (like KVM)? Otherwise sometimes, you don't even get to choose your own kernel
<streetwitch> Could anyone help me write a bash script?
<SuperLag> frostschutz: I think it's Xen-based
<oerheks> streetwitch, there is #bash here on #freenode
<kostkon> streetwitch, you didn't even pastebined it
<kostkon> pastebin*
<metastable> DO is... meh in terms of how they have things set up.
<Dbugger> Hi everyone.
<rangemonger> word
<Dbugger> I have a very weird issue. All my screencasts (SHIFT ALT CTRL R) are 0 bytes. Like nothing is actually being saved. What could be wrong here??
<Codsworth> I'm trying to copy a website and download all pdfs on it, i'm trying to use wget to do this but it always copies the site but doesn't grab the pdfs.  the folders and pdfs are located about 4-5 folders deep
<Codsworth> the site copies fine and the folders are all downloaded but they don't contain pdfs... the site is wordpress if that helps
<joecoc1916> I am having with ubuntu on windows linux
<boblamont> How do I post a short video clip somewhere related to a problem I want to ask about?
<joecoc1916> let me qualify, linux subsystem does initialize properly.  Ihad errors on the screen. Here's the messages give me a few minits. be rigt back
<joecoc1916> v
<joecoc1916> Installing, this may take a few minutes... Installation Failed! Error: 0x8000000d Press any key to continue...     Unsupported console settings. In order to use this feature the legacy console must be disabled.
<boblamont> joecoc1916: did you try disabling the legacy console?
<joecoc1916> there are 2 errors there
<joecoc1916> can anyone make sense out of the errors?
<crond> Is ubuntu subsystem for windows supported here?
<crond> I actually have no idea about that. lol
<crond> Now i'm curious
<crond> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<nacc> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<nacc> crond: --^ that's the faq you wanted, and the answer is no :)
<crond> nacc, cool, I didn't know about that one :) ty
<hotbakedpotato[m> how can a dns leak still happen if you have all traffic blocked except thought a vpn?
<crond> joecoc1916, so you want to go to one of those channels
<metastable> hotbakedpotato[m: One way is if the DNS server you were using prior to connecting to the VPN is on your interface's local network.
<crond> my pi hole did that.
<metastable> hotbakedpotato[m: Changing your default route to go through the VPN doesn't remove the connected route that exists for the physical connection. It can't, in fact, because you lose all connectivity - including through the VPN - if that connected route is missing.
<hotbakedpotato[m> its fixed now so..but i was curious as to how that traffic was slipping through.. other applications seemed blocked..and i had it to only allow connections to the ip:port of the vpn.
<hotbakedpotato[m> then once connected other apps could use the vpn
<Sven_vB> hotbakedpotato[m, oh here you are. :)
<hotbakedpotato[m> im here :P
<Sven_vB> metastable, what's a "connected" route? is it the default gateway for the physical network interface that provides the uplink for the VPN tunnel?
<metastable> Sven_vB: Any interface in the up state automatically creates a route entry for the local subnet defined by that interface's address and prefix.
<Sven_vB> oh, of course
<metastable> Sven_vB: That route simply states that the next-hop interface for all traffic destined for the local subnet should simply be sent out that connected interface.
<Sven_vB> yeah that makes sense.
<Sven_vB> so if some machine like a "home router" acts as a DN server, it would be reachable.
<hotbakedpotato[m> i think i may know how..i have it setup to where the local network can access out. for home networking..maybe that is how it got out
<hotbakedpotato[m> 192.168.1.0/24 out?
<hotbakedpotato[m> like for home networking
<metastable> That's the connected route that I'm referring to.
<metastable> Your system has to know how to route the encapsulating VPN traffic, so the connected route - to your gateway - has to be preserved even when the VPN is running.
<hotbakedpotato[m> yes thats probably it metastable  i got the dns leak fixed you think i should block off that traffic too? would anything else go through it to the internet?
<hotbakedpotato[m> i thought leaving it open for home networking would be a good idea but i dont want traffic slipping to the internet through it
<metastable> hotbakedpotato[m: You can't, or you won't be able to send any traffic through the VPN.
<hotbakedpotato[m> well i have the firewall set to allow the ip:port of the vpn to get through to connect.
<hotbakedpotato[m> the vpn has exceptions
<hotbakedpotato[m> but its specefic ips to a specific ports
<hotbakedpotato[m> for the vpn
<hotbakedpotato[m> then when its established other apps can use tun0
<hotbakedpotato[m> your saying blocking home networking would still block it?
<metastable> It's possible, yes. You can't wall off traffic to the local gateway, or you have no way of routing VPN traffic to the other end.
<hotbakedpotato[m> i understand thanks.
<boblamont> I have two drives, one was a backup of the other. On those, the files were grouped by backup date. I've since sorted the files on the first drive into logical groups (i.e. graphics, links, notes, etc). Is there a (relatively fast, relatively simple) way of verifying that there's a copy of every file on the second drive (still sorted by date) on the first drive (now sorted by groups)?
<boblamont> If I hadn't organized the files on the first drive, I could just compare the directories, but now that I have changed the order, that seems shot. Manually, I could just look for each file one at a time, but I'm hoping for something similar to how something like fslint can identify duplicates, even with different names, but basically instead of finding all duplicates, just finding any match, then moving on to the next file. I expect there'
<coraxx> boblamont: have you also changed the filenames for some of the files ?
<boblamont> coraxx: yes, though only if there were multiple copies on the first drive, so that probably wouldn't be much of an issue (the originals should still have the matching name, too)
<coraxx> boblamont: then I would must likely go for the "find" solution ... where you list all filenames ( maybe get size, modified date to) with find ." from both folders and stream it to a textfile... then use that to match up.
<coraxx> boblamont: depending on the filestructure size and the complexity of the filenames, I would maybe put the if in a temporary database like SQLite ... so I could use SQL to query the data for a more complex comparison.
<coraxx> *put the if = put the file
<boblamont> coraxx: I should be able to use diff on the lists I get from the find, right? If the files are the way I think they are, only the first drive would have anything unique or different.
<coraxx> boblamont: if you have the same number of files in both textfiles on the are sorted the same, then you can use diff ... otherwise its gotta go through a script or SQL.
<coraxx> *on = and
<hiig> Does anyone have some time to assist with an issue I've got setting up 17.10?
<metastable> What issue would that be?
<hiig> Every time I install the nVidia drivers, the system would freeze a few seconds after the desktop comes up
<boblamont> coraxx: ok, well, I'll start by making the lists. Thanks.
<hiig> Tried installing 390, 387 and 384, using both the PPA and the .run file from nVidia
<coraxx> boblamont: yw :-)
<hiig> I've also had this issue on Lubuntu 17.10 and Mint 18.2 and 18.3
<kostkon> hiig, we can only offer you support for Ubuntu here
<kostkon> hiig, and its official derivatives, including Lubuntu but not Mint
<hiig> Yeah, that's fine. I was just pointing out that this was a problem spanning multiple distros. I'm attempting this at the moment on Ubuntu 17.10
<adalbert> higg: does ubuntu have the program software-properties-gtk ? There's a tab under there for additional drivers including drivers for proprietary hardware, try installing from there ?
<hiig> I have tried that one as well, installing the recommended driver. Forgot which version it was, but there was only one option anyway.
<david_> ola boa noite
<Bashing-om> hiig: There can be but one driver installed . Let's ,atch the card to a driver . pastenin - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - .
<Bashing-om> match*
<p0a> Hello, I'm using mini.iso
<p0a> I'm trying to install it from USB. It's stuck in "Retrieving file 1 of 13". How big is that file? can I check progress?
<amadel> Amadel
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> guys  iv converted an external hd to an internal now i cant access  it what can i do will post disk re drve
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> https://imgur.com/nEjL6u5
<pinPoint> is there a clear path to upgrade properly from 14.04  to 16.04 without breaking libs or dependency?
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> it was an external that i wud plug into usb now its connected via sata
<pinPoint> I've issues from perl breaking to libglib2.0-dev missing, or libpcre3 going wacky.
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> it should have two ntfs partitions and one fat32
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> total 3TB
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> also noticed it is allocated to sda which is probobly what my primary os is was allocated as
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> sda1
<nojjjjjjjjjjj> need to access it from ubuntu
<isnice> hi all. anyone deal with insanely slow SD card read speeds w/ exfat partitions? works fine with fat or ext3/4. i had to install exfat-fuse and exfat-utils to get it to work at all and am wondering if the issue lies there somewhere
<isnice> ubuntu 17.10, latest kernel
<|flyte|> fresh install of 17.10 desktop. When I try to log in via the login screen, it accepts my password and then the whole system seems to freeze.. no keyboard / mouse input are recognized. If I boot up to the log in screen, however leave it and ALT F2 to goto tty, I can log in. I can also log in via ssh from remote. Problem seems to only be when I attempt to goto desktop (gnome now?). How would I pinpoint the problem?
<Boyette> hi
<blue1> |flyte|: sounds like the gui is the culprit.  have you looked at the logs for any error messages?
<Bashing-om> |flyte|: Graphic's driver ? what shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' in that F2 console interface ?
<|flyte|> blue1, which log should I be looking at? I'm not exactly sure..
<|flyte|> Bashing-om, standby.. I need to restart the machine.. currently frozen.
<blue1> try something like:  sudo tail -150 /var/log/syslog | less  that shows the last 150 lines
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | |flyte|
<ubottu> |flyte|: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<|flyte|> Bashing-om, could I do that via ssh insted of being in the F3 console?
<Bashing-om> |flyte|: Yes .. ssh will also suffice .
<rfleming> Greetings
<rfleming> my 17.10 is misbehaving
<|flyte|> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/AeHVLK63
<rfleming> on apt autoremove I get `run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 4.13.0-19-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-19-generic`
<rfleming> and it's stuck
<rfleming> (hasn't moved in 24 hours)
<|flyte|> blue1, Bashing-om : output of sudo tail -150 /var/log/syslog | less: https://pastebin.com/L2G5zNfq
<|flyte|> blue1, Bashing-om - anything jump out in those logs?
<Bashing-om> |flyte|: Do not see an issue in the log -- what am Il ooking for ?
<|flyte|> Bashing-om, a reason that would explain why trying to log in freezes the machine.. X/Gnome error suspect?
<|flyte|> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/AeHVLK63 is the output of the command sudo lshw -C display as requested
<Bashing-om> |flyte|: Likely reason is no driver for the GUI . ' sudo lshw -C display ' . // ^^ looking .
<|flyte|> I do get the login screen (X, not tty).. so it would suggest the driver is working (?).. unless the desktop env (gnome?) is looking for another.
<Bashing-om> |flyte|: well old card but nouveau is loaded . GUI shou;d work with it .
<|flyte|> ok.. I tail -f the syslog while I tried to log into D..
<matyd> anyone listen to podcasts? looking for a good program to use for listening to podcasts on my laptop
<cfhowlett> vlc matyd
<matyd> awesome thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<phelix> Could anyone help me make a rc.local command that will launch a program in a detached screen as root on startup?
<|flyte|> Feb 12 19:56:47 maximus gsd-keyboard[1544]: g_dbus_proxy_get_cached_property: assertion 'G_IS_DBUS_PROXY (proxy)' failed
<|flyte|> Feb 12 19:57:49 maximus gnome-session[1320]: gnome-session-binary[1320]: WARNING: Application 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.MediaKeys.desktop' failed to register before timeout
<|flyte|> Feb 12 19:57:49 maximus gnome-session[1320]: gnome-session-binary[1320]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<|flyte|> Feb 12 19:57:49 maximus gnome-session-binary[1320]: Unrecoverable failure in required component org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.MediaKeys.desktop
<|flyte|> Feb 12 19:57:49 maximus gnome-session-binary[1320]: WARNING: Application 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.MediaKeys.desktop' failed to register before timeout
<|flyte|> Feb 12 19:57:49 maximus gnome-session-binary[1320]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<cfhowlett> |flyte|, use pastbinit
<phelix> This is what I have so far. Doesn't seem to be working though  /bin/su root -c "/usr/bin/screen -dmS miner -c '/home/phelix/EthControl --accessToken=xxxxxxx --rigName=phelixWorkin'"
<O_Gopal> I'm having a problem with ibus-m17n. All was working fine. But then I did something--killed a process in a previous session?--and now m17n doesn't work. None of the languages that use m17n are shown with "Manage languages." And the "chooser" in the top panel that let me choose between languages is missing. I still see the language I've installed that uses m17n, but the gear icon for configuring it is dead. Any suggestions?
<DirtyCajun> phelix, 2 questions... 1 why do you want it as an rc.local command, 2. what version of ubuntu are you on to even be making rc.locals
<doge-doge> is there an easy way to add a sound to "popup notifications" on ubuntu mate?
<doge-doge> I can't believe that's not requested a lot?
<doge-doge> it seems to be application-based
<doge-doge> whether or not to issue the default sound from your existing sound theme
<DirtyCajun> doge-doge, a 1 second google yields https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-add-sound-for-popup-notifications/6120
<doge-doge> I saw that, no help really there -- and again they were talking about an email client
<doge-doge> um, are notifications queued in an indicator applet by chance?
<Boyette> what kind of pop up notification?
<doge-doge> the problem is that your away from your machine for 10 seconds and miss it completely
<doge-doge> "mate-notification-properties"
<cfhowlett> popup duration is editable.
<rangemonger> kde saves them kind of like w10
<doge-doge> actually cfhowlett, I don't think even that is specified lol
<Boyette> how about this
<Boyette> https://askubuntu.com/questions/128474/how-to-customize-on-screen-notifications
<Thoomsen> /me is now away: Ich bin zur Zeit nicht online. Hinterlasse mir eine Nachricht.
<hggdh> Thoomsen: you actually would want to use /away, not /me
<doge-doge> Boyette, an interesting app for sure but likely out of date and again no sound by the looks of it...oh well, I'll just have to petition Wimpy again...
<doge-doge> I was thinking have a continuously running python script that monitors the wm whenever "notify-send" is invoked and then use sox to play the alert sound...but that gets complicated
<doge-doge> ...not playing the sound, but knowing whenever "notify-send" is invoked
<doge-doge> lol: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12418
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 12418 in general "Add support for sounds" [Normal,New]
<cfhowlett> doge-doge, errr, no.  you said you're on Mate?  Mate uses gnome, does it not?  Not xfce
<doge-doge> yeah I know I was just reading around
<doge-doge> does gnome vanilla have them?
<cfhowlett> pretty sure all the major DE's have notifications
<doge-doge> yeah I was talking about the option for sound alerts
<doge-doge> I'm really glad that the option is there for apps to specify, thunderbird in particular
<doge-doge> they still don't have an official tray icon support
<doge-doge> ubuntu also has a specific indicator extension right in thunderbird itself as well
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> is there someway, that at end of day when i turn off my computer, it saves the state and next day, reboots the same way it was yesterday, like all apps, windows etc open
<O_Gopal> silv3r_m00n: https://websiteforstudents.com/enable-hibernation-ubuntu-17-10-desktop/
<Gizmo_Romick> Is there a guide for someone interested in contributing to Ubuntu doing bug reports and such and then later, possibly, contributing code to open source?
<hateball> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<hateball> Gizmo_Romick: ^
<Gizmo_Romick> thank you
<Gotes> Hello. Question: Currently the shortcut <Alt + Left Mouse Click> Are used to move the window. I need this shortcut for a game. How can I change/cancel the shortcut?
<whateverzclever> how do i use my phone as a speaker for my computer and can it be done via USB?
<eraserpencil> how do i enable x11vnc on startup?
<Apachez> in ubuntu 17.10, when you have locked your screen and the password dialog refuse to show up when you press enter - is there some other shortcut to force it to show up?
<whateverzclever> eraserpencil, something like sudo update-rc.d /etc/init.d/x11vnc
<whateverzclever> man update-rc.d
<Mouzz> There's something that annoys me on a server I upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 regarding mariadb. Maybe anyone has a solution.
<Mouzz> The logrotate cronjob keeps producing an error every day
<Mouzz>  /etc/cron.daily/logrotate: mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed. error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<Mouzz> People suggest adding the password (in plaintext) to /etc/mysql/debian.cnf but there must be a better way.
<Mouzz> "sudo mysql -u root" works without having to provide a password and so does "mysql -u root" after "sudo -i"
<zetheroo> Which file in here is the actual driver? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547012/
<anurodh> any one have BCM43142 802.11 bgn wi-fi adapter drive package for ubuntu 17.10
<ducasse> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ducasse> anurodh: tried this? ^^
<ris> test
<zetheroo> does anyone know how to install and setup the ODBC driver in 16.04 using the packages in the Ubuntu repo?
<mjayk> Haya all, I have a usb device which showed up in dmesg and worked fine. I went home rebooted this morning and it doesnt show up, not even in dmesg.
<mjayk> I am a bit confused
<demahum> I am looking forward to understand Ubuntu Kernel updates. For the beginning, if I do apt update followed by apt upgrade, and if the kernel update is available, I will get it that way, correct?
<gnaaa> i want to add some software via git clone
<gnaaa> i guess i make a folder under my user and a folder git and get the clones there
<gnaaa> if i add users i might want to use the software also , should i make a git folder under home then ?
<gnaaa> or /opt
<demahum> gnaaa: /opt seems more appropriate for me then
<gnaaa> i take /opt/git
<demahum> gnaaa: well, when you clone whatever it is, it will create the dir with its name, so you can go directly with /opt
<demahum> e.g. if you are cloning rq, you'll have /opt/rq/
<gnaaa> ok
<demahum> That seems better to me than to have /opt/git/rq/
<gnaaa> i dont get too much in opt in my experience an extra folder is overkill
<demahum> exactly
<instigator_> Hello. I have recently installed Ubuntu Server 16.04. I have set a static ip has follows: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gX3vMrndWv/ .I then restarted the server and after typing ifconfig, can see that it the static ip is there. However, if I ping a host which I know is up on the same network it doesnt work (says Destination Host Unreachable). What could be the problem?
<demahum> instigator_: is that other host ubuntu as well?
<demahum> instigator_: you're sure your gateway is 253? It's not 1?
<instigator_> demahum: no it is a d-link router. I have also tried pinging Windows machines but got no response. yes the gateway is 253
<instigator_> demahum: ubuntu server is the only linux machine on the network
<demahum> instigator_: can you paste your ifconfig output as well
<ducasse> instigator_: it says 'aut eno1' - should be 'auto eno1'
<demahum> ducasse: very good catch
<zetheroo> is it possible that the unixODBC package in Ubuntu 16.04 lacks the actual mysql ODBC driver lib ?
<gnaaa> i want to install gnu icecat browser. i can get the files and compile it or use git. git is always up to date right?
<gnaaa> i think git is cleaner
<gnaaa> well icecat can update itself i guess
<instigator_> demahum: 'aut eno1' was a typo in the paste, but it is 'auto eno1' in the interfaces config file. I have fixed the typo in the paste and also included the ifconfig output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bdBCm4FvRJ/
<demahum> instigator_: ping 8.8.8.8 failes?
<demahum> fails*
<zetheroo> can someone help me find out which package contains the ODBC mysql driver in 16.04?
<instigator_> demahum: yes, pinging 8.8.8.8, since pinging the default gateway also fails
<instigator_> demahum: *pinging 8.8.8.8 fails
<demahum> instigator_:  no idea then, hope so you'll solve it soon
<instigator_> demahum: hope so too. thanks for the assitance
<demahum> np
<serard> hello
<serard> I installed openvpn via "apt-get install openvpn", it started the daemon, and broke my ssh connection. I had to reinstall the system. dedicated private server. How can it be ? :o
<jerichowasahoax> serard: is this a client or server config of openvpn
<serard> server
<serard> I just made "apt-get install openvpn" and it broke
<jerichowasahoax> well i'm not sure then, because i thought maybe it was routing your traffic through the vpn and that's what busted it
<jerichowasahoax> you might ask #openvpn
<ZidaneRick> Hey Guys, just wondering if anyone knows how to get hexchat to show in the tray when minimising to the tray on 17.10? Most of the guides i've seen are for unity not gnome
<bluefox83> i wish there was a job near me where i could just admin ubuntu servers and desktops/laptops >.>
<bluefox83> closest thing to me was a job posting at the university of kentucky for a student to teach a professor how to use libreoffice lol
<matti1> ping
<matti1> hello
<matti1> I'm trying to build a custom liveusb, can someone give me a few pointers?
<hateball> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<hateball> matti1: ^
<matti1> hateball: thanks!
<matti1> I only found links for burning existing isos
<matti1> uck has been discontinued, someone might want to update that
<matti1> It's me again
<matti1> debootstrap gives error about being mounted with noexec or nodev
<matti1> what's the best way to get around this?
<matti1> mounting an empty iso without the flags?
<blackflow> matti1: mount the partition without noexec,nodev?
<matti1> i am an idiot
<matti1> probably shouldnt do this in my home dir
<matti1> works on /work, since my root is on a dif partition
<matti1> what's $RELEASE for ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<matti1> nvm
<matti1> can be found from /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts
<matti1> my problem with irc is that I tend to ask before thinking
<ecormier> pebcak
<matti1> yeah, ID10T error
<conyo> hello all can anyone help me with this my hard drive isnt showing the partitions it had on it seconds last reboot
<conyo> https://imgur.com/a/Nb6BM
<Mr_Pan> http://i.imgur.com/Wwt2W.png
<matti1> choosing to use a cli client on a phone makes opening links hard
<matti1> ugh
<tomeaton17> Where should I install user systemd scripts? I am trying to convert some old upstart style scripts to systemd.
<matti1> conyo: try restoring the table with testdisk
<conyo> is it a case of sudo apt-get install testdisk
<matti1> yes
<matti1> i'll walk you through using it in a bit
<matti1> ping me when you have it installed
<conyo> cool thanks just a quick one tho can gparted or disk do same (repair partitions table) or fdisk
<conyo> im curious and im new to this stuff thats y im asking
<conyo> why
<conyo> <matti1> ready mate
<matti1> conyo: I dont think gparted can do this
<yang2> Does Ubuntu maintain a list/page of Ubuntu consultants?
<matti1> okay, so which disk is this? /dev/sda?
<conyo> by the way <matti1> the drive used to be an external but i took it out of the shell and hooked up power and sata now its inside my tower
<matti1> conyo: run "sudo testdisk" and choose no log
<matti1> then choose your disk from the list
<matti1> conyo: are you following?
<conyo> just a sec pls
<matti1> yeah no prob
<conyo> just before we start can you have a look at this keep in mind i used to have 2 ntfs partitions and one fat32
<conyo> https://imgur.com/a/0yxzh
<matti1> sure
<matti1> this should be nonidestructive
<conyo> okay
<conyo> can we start over with commands please
<conyo> im guessing sdc
<conyo> based on the  screenshot of my disk
<conyo> https://imgur.com/a/0yxzh
<matti1> uh
<matti1> sdc has partitions
<matti1> arent we looking for one with a corrupted table or something
<matti1> lemme look at your first pic again
<matti1> oh yeah, sdc
<matti1> well, letd analyze it
<conyo> it has partitions but i cant browse them from gui or the terminal
<matti1> ok
<matti1> "sudo testdisk /dev/sdc"
<conyo> and the size looks off to me i see no mention ot ntfs1  ntfs2 fat32
<conyo> im there what shall i choose
<conyo> table type
<matti1> intel, probably
<matti1> :(
<matti1> * :)
<conyo> okay
<matti1> then analyze
<conyo> ok
<matti1> quick search
<matti1> or backup first
<conyo> https://imgur.com/a/MINJN
<matti1> conyo: choose backup first
<matti1> just in case
<conyo> ok i need to go backwards lol how do i cancel at this point so can bup
<matti1> ctrl c :)
<conyo> https://imgur.com/a/8VJrO
<matti1> too much jpeg, cant read :/
<matti1> are those the partitions you're looking for?
<xeon_kyo> i need a bit help about writing bash , does somebody know bash writing here?
<matti1> xeon_kyo: I know some, hit me up
<conyo> start fresh matti you mean
<matti1> I am a bit of a meanie, sorry :)
<conyo> nah not at all
<matti1> your screenshot is too blurry for me to read
<matti1> are the partitions testdisk found the missing ones?
<xeon_kyo> i want to make a script , which read a multilined variable until #PROGRAM
<matti1> btw I love vim, removing n lines is so easy
<conyo> i think its what im after but im not certain looking at there is also a fat 32 partition rather large
<conyo> i think so
<xeon_kyo> tried to figure out with AWK but the problem is AWK read lines after #PROGRAM
<conyo> if i go a head can we go backwards later on
<matti1> conyo: well you did backup so lets try writing the table
<conyo> im not sure i did bup i didnt see any output or indication i did
<conyo> gnna bup now one more time just to be sure
<xeon_kyo> or more simpler i need to tell my script to rewrite the file after line 25
<matti1> xeon_kyo: are you sure you wanna do this in bash? :P
<xeon_kyo> yes i need it :(
<xeon_kyo> in php its easy but bash a lbit hardy for me :(
<matti1> conyo: it should have created backup.log
<matti1> xeon_kyo: is #PROGRAM on its own line?
<xeon_kyo> yes the #PROGRAM is at the 25 line and always will be in at line 25
<matti1> then take only 24 lines
<xeon_kyo> how can i tell to bash?
<matti1> head -n 24
<matti1> pipe it through
<matti1> conyo: how's it going?
<xeon_kyo> trying out now
<matti1> got your backup.log?
<conyo> im so scared
<conyo> i think so
<conyo> where would i find it
<conyo> just want to be sure
<matti1> conyo: should be in your working dirrctory
<conyo> like home
<matti1> the dir you ran testdisk in
<matti1> probs home
<conyo> but if i can access it currently from terminal how do i check
<conyo> can u pls be patient and walk me through
<matti1> close testdisk & ls
<xeon_kyo> this head doesnt seems to working :(
<matti1> well I'm trying, the language barrier might make it seem like I am not
<xeon_kyo> can i share my code with u?
<matti1> xeon_kyo: plz pastebin/gist relevant code
<conyo> hang ten getting there wont be a second
<xeon_kyo> +
<matti1> +?
<conyo> feel like a tard but yes i have my bup
<matti1> dont feel bad
<matti1> its only human to be worried
<conyo> keep helping other guy while i get back to where we were
<matti1> now run testdisk again, this time dont choose backup
<conyo> will do brb
<matti1> can't really help xeon_kyo atm as he's uploading his code
<catmando> hey akk
<catmando> all
<matti1> gonna work on my liveusb in tje meantime
<matti1> hey catmando
<xeon_kyo> https://pastebin.com/4e002qKk
<catmando> does anyone have any experience deploying the ubuntu ova into vmware?
<matti1> whats up
<xeon_kyo> check it
<catmando> it seems...impossible
<matti1> xeon_kyo: will do
<xeon_kyo> i wroted what i want concretely
<xeon_kyo> thanks
<tomeaton17> Trying to convert an upstart script to systemd. This is the upstart part https://gist.github.com/tomeaton17/6955736c1bd40aaea96de73fb1e7a425 I put the bash into a seperate script and tried to run it, but the start command is not found, is this part of upstart?
<matti1> xeon_kyo: I'm not sure what you mean by rewriting with echo
<matti1> xeon_kyo: can you post example output file?
<xeon_kyo> i want to continue file after #PROGRAM with pasting my multilined variable
<conyo> matti i got to have a smoke im about to sh?+ my pants with anxiety
<conyo> brb
<matti1> conyo: okay lol
<matti1> xeon_kyo: how about "head $file -n 24 --quiet > $file && echo $MULTILINEVAR >> $file"
<matti1> where $file is your file
<matti1> if the amouny of lines changes, we could check the line number with grep
<conyo> matty1 can you please look at this 1 img paste please when i did the scan it shows 3 lines one is a linux swap one is ntfs about the correct size of on of the two ntfs sizes and the third looks as big as the whole drive not leaving enough for the the other ntfs partition and fat size
<matti1> xeon_kyo: you can replace 24 with $(expr $(grep -n "#PROGRAM" $file | cut -f1 -d:) - 1)
<conyo> https://imgur.com/a/kklXM
<conyo> cant see second ntfs partition
<matti1> well rip other partition :/
<conyo> each one should be about a gig
<conyo> two total
<conyo> 3tb total
<matti1> conyo: you can use side arrows to delete partitions
<conyo> what you mean champ? rip
<matti1> conyo: if the one giant partition is overlapping the others, delete it by tapping left arrow until the "P" changed to "D"
<matti1> deleting doesnt destroy any data, just removed it from the table
<matti1> if everything somehow blows we can still salvage all files
<conyo> okay
<matti1> xeon_kyo: did you try my bash one liner?
<conyo> so i delete the big one and write the correct size one
<matti1> conyo: yes
<conyo> how can we find the other ntfs one
<xeon_kyo> the last line doesnt clear cause i dont see where i can write my new variables which will be writen after the #PROGRAM line
<conyo> correct size one (second ntfs partition i need)
<conyo> deeper scan
<matti1> xeon_kyo: define the variable before this one: VARIABLE="type multiline here and close with "
<matti1> conyo: yeah deeper search on the next screen
<matti1> xeon_kyo: before "this one" I mean before the line with head
<xeon_kyo> i meaned on this " $(expr $(grep -n "#PROGRAM" $file | cut -f1 -d:) - 1) "
<xeon_kyo> now im trying this "head $file -n 24 --quiet > $file && echo $MULTILINEVAR >> $file"
<matti1> oh, that one goes in the place of 24
<conyo> so what letter do  i need next to partition i want to keep 'partition i want to delete
<xeon_kyo> this line is clear for me "head $file -n 24 --quiet > $file && echo $MULTILINEVAR >> $file"
<xeon_kyo> but
<matti1> conyo: P for primary, L for logical, D for DELETE
<xeon_kyo> my device doesnt like it
<matti1> xeon_kyo: wait what?
<darkice> hi, i was trying to install cuda on a machine and ended up doing dpkg -i on the debian files. I ran sudo apt-get -f install after dpkg and it couldn't fetch some local files
<conyo> not sure if i should choose L or P they are just storage partitions not sure if i chose primary or logical can you help with that
<darkice> apt-get gives the message that some packagesneed fixing
<xeon_kyo> "head text.txt -n 24 --quiet > text.txt && echo $myvar >> text.txt" i put this code to my bash line
<matti1> darkice: please use a PPA, dont do local debs. uninstall the local ones first
<shaheen> Hello!
<darkice> how do i mass uninstall all the debs?
<matti1> conyo: should be primary unless you've made them logical while creating
<shaheen> is there a way for the terminal to auto color syntax, like it is shown here https://github.com/Mayccoll/Gogh
<conyo> ok
<xeon_kyo> head: invalid option -- '-'
<xeon_kyo> got this back
<matti1> xeon_kyo: echo might be trying to execute your var, try without echo first
<darkice> i installed a lot of debs from a folder. How do i uninstall all of them at once?
<conyo> doing a deeper search not
<conyo> now
<xeon_kyo> i found the " --quiet " is the problem
<matti1> darkice: for DEB in $(ls /the/path/with/debs | grep .deb | xargs); do dpkg --uninstall; done
<matti1> darkice: I mean dpkg --uninstall $DEB
<conyo> got a warning number of bytes per sector mismatches 4096 (NTFS) 1=512 (HD) currently scanning
<conyo> currently deep scanning
<matti1> uh ignore for now :)
<conyo> ok let u know when fin
<xeon_kyo> matti1 thanks
<xeon_kyo> i fixed it
<xeon_kyo> head helped me out!
<xeon_kyo> god bless u ;) :)
<matti1> xeon_kyo: works now? cool
<xeon_kyo> yes yes must writed line by line cause my linux satellite receiver doesnt know these extra commands
<xeon_kyo> thanks mate!
<matti1> other way would have been a readline loop, but if it's always 24 lines this should do fine
<matti1> xeon_kyo: no prob :)
<darkice> dpkg doesn't have an option uninstall
<matti1> darkice: replace with correct option :D
<matti1> it was just pseudocode
<Borw3> darkice: sudo apt-get autoremove "name of package you installed with dpkg"
<matti1> the names should be visible in dpkg log me thinks
<matti1> dpkg -P should purge packages
<EriC^^> darkice: give this a shot    for i in *.deb; do dpkg -P $(dpkg-deb -f "$i" Package); done
<conyo> matti1 think i best check back with you in 30 currently at 7500 of 364800
<matti1> how did I mess up the var in *.ext part? I've gotten rusty
<matti1> conyo: I'll try to still be here in 30; if not, ask someone else :D
<darkice> hey Eric, it removes some packages but some failed to purge because of dependency problems
<matti1> gonna be building my liveusb
<EriC^^> darkice: they might be packages that are already used by the system, or try to run the loop again
<conyo> okay mate thanks for your help can you give me a run down of what else to do
<conyo> if i find my other ntfs make it a primary
<conyo> and how do i search for fat
<conyo> not intel
<EriC^^> are you using testdisk conyo ?
<conyo> also how to restore the backup
<conyo> yes
<conyo> currently deep scanning but i will be ages
<EriC^^> what are you trying to recover?
<conyo> till deep scan is complete 3TB
<conyo> partitiions that stopped showing up after i put the external usb drive inside the tower and hooked up sata and power
<conyo> did this with two other externals and no drama
<EriC^^> conyo: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo parted -ls' ?
<conyo> had an issue with this external plug was faulty
<conyo> so just hooked it up via sata
<conyo> when pluged in it could be seen in gparted but the partitions didnt show up correct sizes
<conyo> should of had one fat 32 and two ntfs partitions
<conyo> when initially scanned drive with teststick sizes of partitions appeared wrong except for one which looked correct
<conyo> took a backup of table before we started
<conyo> now performing a deeper scan to see if can find other correct sized ntfs partition
<conyo> and i could never access the drives via gui or terminal since putting inside tower
<realies> how to disable pti in ubuntu?
<realies> added nopti to the boot params but am not sure if there's a way to confirm it
<ecormier> realies: dmesg | grep iso
<realies> ecormier, wtf https://dpaste.de/jLo4/raw :)
<realies> oh that's previous boots
<realies> thanks
<ecormier> yw
<realies> not sure why after the machine froze my gpu has 30-35% lower performance
<realies> tried different slot, same result
<matti1> the LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch is too outdated
<matti1> where is isolinux.bin these days
<matti1> nvm I didnt have it installed, how did I miss it
<matti1> the path noe has ALL CAPS
<matti1> conyo: I don't remember all the steps, but I can help when the scan is done
<guest-xxfbec_> greetings coders
<matti1> backups are recovered after the quick scan screen by pressing L and writing changes to disk
<guest-xxfbec_> how is everyones day
<matti1> guest-xxfbec_: did u just assume my hobby/profession??? /sarcasm
<matti1> I identify as a sysadmin
<guest-xxfbec_> maybe i did ;)
<oerheks> guest-xxfbec_, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<guest-xxfbec_> aa no is it a support channel
<oerheks> there is #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<carlos> hola
<carlos> hay alguien?
<realies> weird, https://dpaste.de/6PKD/raw
<matti1> I might have borked my install
<matti1> sudo complains of no tty/askpass defined
<ketzal> buenos  dias. por  favor  una  guia de  ubuntu 16.4 en  español
<oerheks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<realies> how do i see radeon clock info from terminal?
<BillD73> realies: lscpu?
<realies> BillD73 no gpu info in the cpu info
<BillD73> oh sorry  Idk otherwise   google lol
<zykotick9> realies: try "sudo lshw -class display"
<zizu> hello !
<realies> zykotick9, no clock info
<BillD73> realies: For ATI/AMD GPUs, aticonfig --odgc will fetch the clock rates, and aticonfig --odgtwill fetch the temperature data.
<realies> BillD73, ubuntu?
<zykotick9> realies: ummm.  sorry.  well best of luck.
<BillD73> realies: https://askubuntu.com/questions/5417/how-to-get-the-gpu-info
<oerheks> aticonfig is no more in the radeondriver ..
<oerheks> sudo lshw -class display | grep "clock"
<realies> clock: 33MHz doesn't sound real
<BillD73> realies: i ran it on my main with ati 7650 and it returned 33 on both gpu
<matti1> does the LiveCD customization from scratch guide still work?
<hiig> What exactly is the correct way to clone an entire drive? I can't seem get get my new drive bootable. Using gparted, I created ext4 and swap as sdb1 and sdb2, then used dd to copy the ext4 in sda1 over to sdb1.
<matti1> I've come across a lot of non-functioning things
<matti1> hiig: you need to set the bootable flag and run grub-install
<matti1> in a chroot
<matti1> probs
<hiig> Give me a few minutes, and I'll try that out. I need to redo the dd stage
<matti1> why are you using gparted?
<matti1> I'd try clonezilla
<matti1> or gparted+rsync
<matti1> not dd
<zykotick9> hiig: ahhh, i think your dd'ing to a filesystem is a little "off" as well, just sayin'
<hiig> mattti1: gparted is not good? i just wanted the gui for it
<matti1> clonezilla had a gui
<hiig> unfamiliar with it
<matti1> I'm not blaming you for wanting a gui, but what exactly are you doing with gparted in this situation
<vitalkanev> clonezilla is like... NCurses (or so) based
<matti1> I remember using a gui with it, maybe it was 3rd party
<matti1> anyway, you could also just dd the whole disk
<hiig> ahh, i neglected to mention that i needed to shrink the original ext4. old drive is 80 gig. new drive is 60
<hiig> which is why i couldnt dd the whole disk
<matti1> oh okay
<hiig> so i used gparted to shrink the old ext4, then create the partitions on the new drive
<matti1> well, shrink and then dd the whole thing :)
<matti1> just set the right block size and count
<matti1> easy as rocket science
<barnex> Hello, is there a way in pulse to record sound from just one application? I'm thinking virtual device with a monitor that then forwards the sound to real device for it to get mixed?
<hiig> block size only affects the write performance during the cloning, correct? doesnt affect usage afterwards?
<matti1> hiig: amount of data read and written is blocksize * count
<matti1> with bs=2M you need twice as big count as with bs=4M
<matti1> oh man
<matti1> after all this work it turns out the outdated guide doesn't create a bootable iso
<matti1> rip
<hiig> right, so bs=4M count=10 would essentially mean that 40 KB of data is copied? So I would need to pick values that would be equal to or less than the capacity of the target drive/partition?
<SwedeMike> hiig: 40 megabyte of data.
<matti1> 40 MB me thinks
<hiig> Right, typo. Sorry.
<matti1> you need to check your existing disk's bs and count
<hiig> How would I do that?
<matti1> it wont boot if the partition isn't fully copied
<matti1> gparted should tell you
<hiig> I'll go check...
<matti1> can someone link an up to date working guide for creating custom liveusbs?
<HoloIRCUser> can I start gui app in non grafical login
<TheSilentDrifter> Hey everyone, I am currently playing around with the sudoers file in a sandboxed environment, and I know that if you run `sudo -l -U <user>` That it shows the current sudoers permission for the specified user. Is there a way to do this for groups? I have tried `sudo -l -g <group-name>`, and it is throwing an error
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> HoloIRCUser: not without starting x or wayland first
<hiig> Nope, can't find anything in gparted. Anyway, I just loaded clonezilla onto a USB. Will try it out now
<frechdachs69> Q: anywhere an rpyc package for Xenial?
<matti1> hiig: fdisk should also tell
<frechdachs69> HoloIRCUser: you can use xvfb-run
<oerheks> matti1, cubic https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image ( as UCK is a dead project)
<oerheks> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<HoloIRCUser> ducasse: can I port forward x server via ssh
<matti1> thanks oerheks
<matti1> why didnt anyone mention cubic before
<matti1> oh well
<matti1> at least I helped someone on here while strugling
<objstranger> Guys. I need your help.
<objstranger> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1005674/how-to-repair-ubuntu-without-x-server
<Nissaar> guys i need some help
<Nissaar> im packaging a nodejs snap ' POKEMON SHOWDOWN'. It has well been packaged. The .yaml and the problem is in: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9Bs8xhCWnx/
<Nissaar> anyone help please ?
<Nissaar> anyone ?
<matti1> I need to take a break, I hope you find help :)
<matti1> bye
<Nissaar> im packaging a nodejs snap ' POKEMON SHOWDOWN'. It has well been packaged. The .yaml and the problem is in: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/86msQx28N2/
<realies> ok, used the bios switch button on the rx580 and it started working as expected with the powerplay error gone from the logs
<realies> any ideas what the fck?
<Nissaar> popey:  im packaging a nodejs snap ' POKEMON SHOWDOWN'. It has well been packaged. The .yaml and the problem is in: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/86msQx28N2/
<cart_man> I am having a extraordinarily hard time installing a simple sftp like vsftpd on Ubuntu MATE ... could someone please help me out? No matter how I set it up I can not log into it whatsoever
<TheSilentDrifter> cart_man: Have you checked firewall settings? UFW has many a time been a blocker for me
<cart_man> TheSilentDrifter Well it says inactive
<TheSilentDrifter> cart_man: It was a shot in the dark
<TheSilentDrifter> cart_man: What version of ubuntu are  you on?
<cart_man> Ubuntu MATE arm7 16.04
<cart_man> 2 days 2 try and install a stupid ftp ...
<cart_man> But this specific ubuntu also will not allow me acccess to mysql from anywhere accept 127.0.0.1
<cart_man> I dont get it and im pretty much about to burn this place down
<TheSilentDrifter> cart_man: I totally get how frustrating it can be when things don't work easily.
<TheSilentDrifter> cart_man: mysql has access control settings. It is likely you need to adjust those. As far as the ftp server, what does systemctl show?
<TheSilentDrifter> cartman: were there any issues with it starting?
<metastable> cart_man: mysql includes a field in its user table that specifies where a user can log in from. By default, it's localhost only for security reasons.
<cart_man> TheSilentDrifter Let me check that out
<cart_man> metastable : Oh yea I am familiar with the table and its set as it should be 'user'@'%' etc
<cart_man> TheSilentDrifter : Now that you mention it ... I have to restart the ssh via /etc/init.d/ssh restart everytime I restart the Device
<TheSilentDrifter> cart_man: you should be restarting sshd with systemctl `sudo systemctl restart sshd` you can then enable it with `sudo systemctl enable sshd`
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 MATE 64-bit. I have a problem with my System->Administration menu.
<TheSilentDrifter> cart_man: after it is enabled you shouldn't have to restart it everytime
<TheSilentDrifter> Richard_Cavell: What seems to be the problem?
<Richard_Cavell> https://ibin.co/3rZZMW0ofdRh.png An item has disappeared. I think it's Synaptic Package Manager. I might have accidentally deleted it. How do I get it back?
<TheSilentDrifter> Richard_Cavell: `sudo apt install synaptic`
<Richard_Cavell> TheSilentDrifter, Yay! It's back!
<Richard_Cavell> Thanks
<TheSilentDrifter> Richard_Cavell: No problem :)
<TheSilentDrifter> cart_man: Any update?
<cart_man> TheSilentDrifter Ok ... I have this friend in #linux channel who pointed out that my Ubuntu Mate needs pam_service_name=ftp to work ...and it did
<cart_man> I have NO IDEA why
<TheSilentDrifter> cart_man: Crazy. That was my next suggestion :P
<TheSilentDrifter> cart_man: glad that you found a way to make it work for ya
<cart_man> TheSilentDrifter What does that do though?
<cart_man> Gosh after 2 days hahahah
<cart_man> thanks though
<TheSilentDrifter> cart_man: You have to explicitly specify that you are allowing authentication over ftp.
<TheSilentDrifter> cart_man: happy hunting :)
<cart_man> TheSilentDrifter Thanks allot man!
<raanst> Are anybody use X-Chat on Ubuntu 17.10?
<oerheks> raanst, xchat is no longer under development, use the fork Hexcaht
<raanst> Thank You @oerheks
<nerdinja> cart_man: i've been in a similar boat recently, might be able to help
<nerdinja> you still working on it?
<raanst> Where can I find discussions from Ubuntu developers?
<nerdinja> raanst: you might try ##linux ##webdev, #bash, #reddit-sysadmin, something along those lines
<nerdinja> if you type /list ubuntu you should get in response a list of irc channels on your selected network with similar names
<oerheks> raanst, see mailinglists https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<oerheks> nerdinja, i doubt ubuntu development hang out in those channels
<Pici> raanst: #ubuntu-devel
<cart_man> nerdinja : I have luckily found the problem. Thanks allot for the offer though I really appreciate it !
<Pici> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<nerdinja> cart_man: no problem, what was the issue if i may ask?
<raanst> Thank to us so much, I back to Ubuntu from Windows-side and I wanna know everything about it.
<cart_man> nerdinja : So I have been building this system in Ubuntu right.. and it requires MySql and VSFTPD and a couple of other stuff. So then I try and move the entire system to an ARM version using Ubuntu Mate for arm7. AND MAAAAAAN cross compiling as well as just basic MySQL and VSFTPD utils where a nightmare ... BUT I think it was just my lacking experience though. So turns out a single line in hte vsftpd.conf file solved 2 days of struggling hahahaha
<zizu> hello
<darkice> hey
<nerdinja> cart_man: yeah, that whole 'one line breaking the entire chain' happens quite a lot
<darkice> i installed some debs with dpkg but while running apt-get -f install, it fails telling me some packages could not be fetched. these packages are all being looked for in a local directory
<nerdinja> off topid but does anybody else loathe/despise the default 'exclamation' sound in Windows 10?
<nerdinja> god it gets on my nerves...
<nerdinja> darkice: hm, do you need to add repositories?
<nerdinja> what pkgs?
<darkice> I was trying to install cuda on ubuntu 16.04 using the provided deb file on the nvidia website
<darkice> it extracted into /var/cudasomething with a lot of debs and release, release.gpg and a .pub file
<darkice> i ran dpkg -i *.deb in that directory
<darkice> and then apt-get install -f to fix the dependencies
<darkice> but the apt-get part fails
<oerheks> darkice, please paste the errors, paste.ubuntu.com
<darkice> here is the paste : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4WY9nBxYHm/
<oerheks> and is there a guide you followed? this one seems working https://askubuntu.com/questions/799184/how-can-i-install-cuda-on-ubuntu-16-04
<darkice> i followed the instructions on the nvidia page
<oerheks> darkice, that requested package is on the nvidia site too.. https://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/ubuntu1604/x86_64/#nvidia-modprobe_387.26-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<oerheks> i guess you need to download it , also the other .deb packages
<darkice> so i have to manually fix all the dependencies?
<oerheks> darkice, yes
<oerheks> apt-get only uses our repos, and added repos, you have to do this manually as nvidia gives no repository
<darkice> alright
<darkice> but is there any way to remove all the packages that have unmet dependencies
<nerdinja> can't you do sudo apt purge <pkg name>?
<darkice> i found this : https://askubuntu.com/questions/595400/unmet-dependencies-cannot-remove-package-libgbm1
<nerdinja> and start over?
<darkice> purge isn't working
<nerdinja> ah
<darkice> because of the unmet dependencies
<oerheks> apt remove --force-yes should do the trick
<oerheks> still, i would continue and download the 3 missing .deb's
<darkice> and install them separately?
<oerheks> darkice, yes, with dpkg -i(nstall)
<darkice> but another problem is i'm installing cuda 9.0 and these packages are being searched in a previous cuda 9.1 folder
<oerheks> oh, use cuda 9.1 ..
<darkice> tensorflow doesn't support 9.1 :(
<nerdinja> anybody know of a thread somewhere in which people from all over post their desktop(s)/workflows?
<fishie> why does my Xubuntu take over a minute to boot up every time on my brand new system?
<fishie> it sits on that screen with the circle turning for over a minute.
<fishie> I thought maybe it was detecting new stuff but it does this every time.
<ducasse> fishie: run 'systemd-analyze blame' to see what takes time to start
<fishie> ducasse, thanks.
<oerheks> nerdinja, this tread is rather old.. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=699172&page=12
<fishie> ducasse, strange. it only shows networkmanager-wait-online.service taking 5.7s. next two taking 3-4 seconds.
<fishie> but I counted well over 60 seconds. {didn't have a watch with seconds nearby, so wasn't accurate, but counted to 75}
<oerheks> 75 sec is not bad, with a hdd (not ssd)
<fishie> oer
<fishie> oerheks, I have a SSD.
<fishie> only my home drive is on an HDD
<fishie> ... I linked in my home folder to a folder on the SSD, but that shouldn't make anything worse.
<oerheks> 2 storage devices, i think it sounds oke
<catmando> guys, what's going on with the cloud-init images?
<catmando> they hang at boot
<catmando> https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+bug/1573095
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573095 in Ubuntu "16.04 cloud image hangs at first boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<catmando> this was opened in 2016!
<catmando> is nobody really using those? why are they even being produced?
<fishie> I could have sworn it booted faster on my worse hardware.
<lordcirth_work> Oh that bug.  Yeah I remember running into that a year ago
<fishie> now I upgrade, from a system I cut corners on 3 years ago, to a new $1K system where I splurged on RAM and CPU and a SSD, and yet it's slower.
<catmando> lordcirth_work: mine?
<catmando> how did you deal with it?
<lordcirth_work> catmando, the workaround at the bottom: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+bug/1573095/comments/36
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573095 in Ubuntu "16.04 cloud image hangs at first boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lordcirth_work> fishie, 'systemd-analyze blame' and 'systemd-analyze critical-chain'
<lordcirth_work> Oh, someone said that already, sorry
<catmando> lordcirth_work: on vmware, tried, no dice
<lordcirth_work> You tried the equivalent, adding a pty?
<lordcirth_work> Well I don't know VMware, sorry
<catmando> lordcirth_work: yep
<catmando> in fact, pre-boot i see another error: device not found: /root
<jimmy> MSG . 0.0
<lordcirth_work> catmando, that seems bad :P
<catmando> yeah, i think the only solution is to roll our own
<lordcirth_work>  /root isn't normally it's own mount, though, so that's weird
<catmando> i guess they're just not enough interest in the cloud images being prebuilt
<lordcirth_work> I use LXC containers bootstrapped by SaltStack's lxc.init, by the way
<catmando> otherwise a bug that big would not stay open for two years
<lordcirth_work> Salt also supports VMware, I think?
<lordcirth_work> Or everyone just tacked on a pty and kept going
<catmando> i can certainly check
<catmando> you may be right, but that's a workaround, not a fix.
<lordcirth_work> A sufficiently easy and automated workaround is pretty close
<lordcirth_work> But yeah, "failed to boot" being open for 2 years is silly
<theCzar> QQ on unattended-upgrades.  Is there a way to configure at what time those updates are applied, so as to restict them to a certain time?
<oerheks> theCzar, yes, https://askubuntu.com/questions/824718/ubuntu-16-04-unattended-upgrades-runs-at-random-times
<oerheks> OnCalendar=<your time>
<theCzar> oerheks: thanks! So it's just a matter of configuring the apt cron.  I'm on 14.04 still, so I'm guessing I'll just have to use Crontab instead of SystemD
<mikkel> im have no ideas im program html and php
<oerheks> theCzar, oh, 14.04 .. not sure if that works..
<theCzar> oerheks: ah, hmm…
<raptelan> How can I keep `apt-get install some_package` from starting the service associated with that package?
<theCzar> raptelan: this works on Debian, I assume it does on Ubuntu https://major.io/2014/06/26/install-debian-packages-without-starting-daemons/
<lotus-seagate> ioria: i solved it with usb autosuspend...
<oerheks> sudo RUNLEVEL=1 apt-get install <service>
<raptelan> theCzar: it does not.
<raptelan> theCzar: there is no policy-rc.d on Ubuntu.
<theCzar> ah
<raptelan> I agree wholeheartedly with "I still have a very difficult time understanding why Debian-based distributions start daemons as soon as the package is installed. Having an option to enable this might be useful for some situations, but this shouldn’t be the default."
<oerheks> raptelan, this is by design, for ubuntu that is
<oerheks> that url says create policy-rc.d, and remove after install, AFAIK
<raptelan> it's a crap design decision, sorry to say.  Inherited from Debian I know.
<raptelan> oerheks: Ubuntu does not check for the policy-rc.d, only Debian does.
<oerheks> raptelan, then i guess this should work, runlevel=1 prevents starting of the deamon: sudo RUNLEVEL=1 apt-get install <service>
<raptelan> oerheks: hmm, that might work well, let me play with that :)
<ecv> hi, I have some problem upgrading. It's stuck configuring grub-common (2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7.1). I tried apt-get install -f  and dpkg --configure -a but it always gets stuck on that package and can't finish installing other packages. It prints "update-rc.d: warning: start and stop actions are no longer supported; falling back to defaults" I believe t
<ecv> his "/bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub-common.postinst configure 2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7" This is 17.10 64. Help please
<nacc> ecv: the warning is just that a warning, not an error
<ecv> nacc but I can't upgrade the next packages
<ecv> wait im preparing an english full log, wait for the timeout
<ecv> please see here https://pastebin.com/vbKNLD7w
<nacc> ecv: ugh, you've mixed a bunch of releases?
<nacc> ecv: i think this is a known bug (without a fix yet), let me find it
<ecv> I upgraded from 16.10
<nacc> ecv: LP: #1705345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1705345 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Installing new kernel hangs on plymouth --ping" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1705345
<ecv> do you need output of systemctl and journalctl ?
<nacc> ecv: you can kill the plymouth tasks and i think it will continue
<ecv> thank you nacc !!!
<doug16k> lol, saw this in my syslog: NVIDIA: Using 24576.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory (I have 64GB)
<nacc> ecv: yw, it's being hit relatively frequently, just subscribe to that bug
<doug16k> grep -P '(warning|error|failed|unexpected|denied)' /var/log/syslog | wc -l   -> 468, lol
<doug16k> grep -iP '(warning|error|failed|unexpected|denied)' /var/log/syslog | wc -l   -> 666, lol
<doug16k> evil!
<ecv> nacc: it looks like killall plymouth during the upgrade helped indeed. Thanks a bunch
<ecv> ill reboot with cross fingers
<nacc> ecv: yw
<oerheks> !cookie | nacc
<ubottu> nacc: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<telboon> anyone knows for snaps, where is the directory what the app stores its config files? (eg /etc/xxx.conf)
<telboon> i'm trying to find the equivalent of /etc/mongod.conf in the snap set up
<oerheks> extended post about snap config files https://askubuntu.com/questions/762354/where-can-ubuntu-snaps-write-data
<nacc> telboon: #snappy, for support, and it fully depends on the snap
<nacc> telboon: there are common locations, but they are per-snap
<oerheks>  /var/snap/<name>/common and /home/$USER/snap/<name>/common
<Sean_McG> is there a way to boot and have systemd start it's services one by one so that I can find the source of whatever is causing my PC speaker to buzz?
<telboon> thanks nacc & oerheks!
<Sean_McG> or maybe a better question: can having a "tainted" kernel cause that?
<oerheks> Sean_McG, this page may be a help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers#systemd >>> "systemd.log_target=console"
<oerheks> i find no interactive option
<JivanPal> Hey, all
<JivanPal> Any chance someone can help me with an OpenLDAP issue?
<SwedeMike> JivanPal: the chance is zero if you don't actually ask the question you really want to ask.
<JivanPal> Haha, fair.
<JivanPal> Trying to set `olcTLSCipherSuite`, it seems it only understands some of the GNU-TLS names, not all. If one of these problematic names is present, trying to `ldapmodfiy` gives me `ldap_modify: Other (e.g., implementation specific) error (80)`.
<JivanPal> e.g. "SECURE256:!NULL" is fine, but "ALL:!NULL" and "TLS_ECDHE_RSA_AES_256_GCM_SHA384:!NULL" are not
<Sean_McG> JivanPal: I wonder if that might be dependant on what version of GNUTLS it was compiled against, or the other possibility is that OpenLDAP might specifically block some ciphers
<Kalinov> clear
<Kalinov> someone know java
<JivanPal> Kalinov: sure, what's the issue?
<Kalinov> have problem with objects
<Kalinov> someone
<JivanPal> Kalinov: What, specifically?
<rick13> hii
<JivanPal> Sean_MCG: I see no reason for it to block ECDHE, so if anything, probably the former
<nacc> JivanPal: probably better supported in a different channel anyways
<nacc> Sean_McG: a tainted kernel on its own is not a reason for speaker buzzing, but a third party driver could, sure. or it couldl be anything ellse
<nacc> Sean_McG: you don't really want systemd to go one-by-one, because you won't boot then :)
<JivanPal> I've asked in #openldap with no response so far
<JivanPal> Might turn to ServerFault later
<JivanPal> Re. which build, it's taken straight from the repos; apt says "slapd is already the newest version (2.4.42+dfsg-2ubuntu3.2)".
<Sean_McG> yeah I'm surprised I can't just user 'fuser' on the speaker device file in /dev
<Sean_McG> which kind of suggests this is occurring on something in the kernel
<Sean_McG> googling around isn't finding much useful
<oerheks> speaker buzzing before login??
<Sean_McG> always seems to end in someone cleaning a fan -- I know that isn't my issue as I can remove the PC speaker and it stops buzzing
<Sean_McG> oerheks: yeah, it start midway through the boot sequence. It doesn't happen if I boot the 16.04.3 DVD though.
<oerheks> i would blame the login-sound preparing
<oerheks> or bad grounded power
<Datamancer> Hi all, something weird is going on with our Ubuntu 16.04 servers. Unattended-upgrade does not seem to be completing. In the u-u log, we see that, several hours ago, "Starting unattended upgrades script", but we don't see a corresponding "No packages found..." or "All upgrades installed" message
<Sean_McG> lm_sensors doesn't show anything wrong.
<Tuxist> hi i have problem with ubuntu openvpn
<Tuxist> i got this error :  tls-crypt unwrap error: packet too short
<Tuxist> from my server
<Tuxist> with android no problem
<arooni> are snap packages better to use than debian packages?  talking about simplenote that has a .deb you can download and a snap package; snap looks like its easier to update
<nacc> arooni: they are *different*
<nacc> arooni: from an application perspective, snaps are easier
<arooni> nacc: anyway to have snaps auto update?  if not, how do i manually update them and remember to do that
<nacc> arooni: they already do auto update
<arooni> snaps auto update?
<nacc> arooni: yes
<ducasse> arooni: there's a systemd service that autoupdates snaps for you, no need to do anything
<arooni> thats reason enough to use them
<oerheks> depends; in a prof environment, you would want to control snaps updates
<arooni> true; i wont use them on my vps
<arooni> but on my dev laptop that seems nice
<arooni> i'm thinking of using them only for apps like simplenote; where i'd want all the updates anyway
<WorkAllDay> BloqueNegro, are you around? My Hetzner just went down again, about to grab a KVM
<WorkAllDay> To anybody else ... I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 Hetzner dedicated server and every few days, for some bizarre reason, the server loses all connection to the outside world. I know it doesn't shut down, because logs for stuff are still running and whatnot, it just becomes unpingable & my website goes down
<WorkAllDay> I was in here last week and someone suggested I grab a KVM console to try to figure out what goes wrong in these timeframes, but I have no idea where to even look, so if anybody could help, I'd really appreciate it!
<JivanPal> So apparently my issue is just GNUTLS being dumb an not recognising its own prioity strings :/
<metastable> GNUTLS is bizarre on priority strings, but I'm fairly adept at writing them.
<metastable> If you want a hand, let me know.
<adamitsch> Why is every usb drive I plug in my computer read-only?
<oerheks> adamitsch, if ti is ext3/4, you are not the owner, else there are bad blocks?
<adamitsch> oerheks, it is fat32. And I have tried also external hard drive which works in Windows normally...
<blkadder> adamitsch, fsck it.
<oerheks> fat32/ntfs should be writable standard. perform a filecheck? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting#dosfstools_-_FAT12.2C_FAT16_and_FAT32_.28vfat.29_filesystem
<akik> adamitsch: try to mount it manually so you can see possible error messages "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdXN /mount/point"
<adamitsch> akik, no error mesages
<akik> adamitsch: and it's still read-only?
<adamitsch> yes...
<akik> adamitsch: does "dmesg" show something?
<adamitsch> akik : print_req_error: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 472  ...
<akik> adamitsch: sr0 is usually a cd/dvd rom drive
<adamitsch> akik... oh I see :  FAT-fs (sdb1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<oerheks> :-)
<akik> adamitsch: there you go. oerheks fasted the urls that you can follow
<adamitsch> ok thank you all :)
<iRoc> guys i have ubuntu vps how to go desktop mode and setup remote desktop also?
<akik> iRoc: i'd suggest x2go
<iRoc> akik what is this?
<nacc> i wouldn't expect it to be very typical to run desktop on a vps
<nacc> don't really see the point
<Sean_McG> part of the noise my pc was making was that the system fan wasn't properly tightened to the back of the case, some quick work with the screwdriver fixed that
<akik> iRoc: it's a remote desktop solution that is fast and secure
<Sean_McG> but I'm still getting a pc speaker buzz
<iRoc> akik ok fine then how to go desktop mode ubuntu? i have terminal only login with putty
<Sean_McG> and it only occurs on this install -- neither the 16.04.3 install DVD nor my bootable USB keys are causing the buzz
<akik> iRoc: you install x2goserver on the server and x2goclient on the client and then connect
<iRoc> akik thanks for help
<iRoc> letme check
<akik> iRoc: ALTHOUGH it doesn't support a desktop environment that required 3d acceleration, so you'll need to use xfce, lxde, mate or similar on the server
<ngf42> i'm confused. https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/xen-hypervisor-4.6-amd64 is this xen hypervisor v4.6 or v4.9?
<nacc> iRoc: can i ask what you intend to do? as in, why do you want a xserver on your vps?
<nacc> ngf42: that is for 18.04 which is covered in #ubuntu+1
<ngf42> nacc: thanks.
<renergy> hello
<renergy> how to stop apache from autostarting?
<nacc> renergy: in which version of ubuntu?
<renergy> 16.04 - systemctl disable apache2 says
<nacc> renergy: systemctl disable apache2
<nacc> (sudo maybe necessary)
<renergy> insserv: warning: current start runlevel(s) (empty) of script `apache2'
<nacc> renergy: that's a warning, not an error.
<nacc> (as it says)
<renergy> nacc: that's what I tried
<nacc> renergy: ... and?
<renergy> and it starts over after reboot
<nacc> renergy: ok, check `systemctl status apache`
<nacc> after you've told it to be disabled
<renergy> nacc: now it works, perhaps I did something wrong before.. don't know - anyhow, thank you
<nacc> renergy: yw
<aoam> hello, does anybody know unix syntax for lxd?
<WorkAllDay> Is anyone super familiar with networking on Ubuntu? I know exactly when the network disconnected (because my IRC bouncer stopped receiving messages @ 11:29)
<WorkAllDay> but the system didn't shut down or anything
<WorkAllDay> so I'm trying to figure out what could've gone wrong
<nacc> aoam: your question doesn't make a lot of sense
<aoam> i just wanted someone to notice me
<nacc> aoam: ... please try to stay ontopic
<aoam> i’m trying to connect to lxd from nodejs
<nacc> aoam: there is also a #lxcontainers channel for lxd support
<aoam> okay, i’m gonna ask them
<aoam> thanks
<nacc> aoam: to be clear, you didn't actually ask a question
<WorkAllDay> I see in the log:
<WorkAllDay> avahi-daemon[939]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface enp4s0.IPv4 with address [my.ip.address]
<WorkAllDay> Feb 13 11:29:00 Ubuntu-1404 avahi-daemon[939]: Interface enp4s0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.
<WorkAllDay> (Ubuntu-1404 is the name of my server lol)
<WorkAllDay> so at 11:29 something weird happens
<WorkAllDay> Wait, it says enp4s0, but in my /etc/network/interfaces it's all like eth0
<WorkAllDay> Any advice?
<lordcirth_work> WorkAllDay, Ubuntu and others have changed to using 'deterministic naming' where interfaces are named like enp4s0.  Did you upgrade Ubuntu in place?
<gordonjcp> is there a way to turn "deterministic naming" off?
<gordonjcp> because I've never found it to be especially deterministic
<WorkAllDay> Like a year and a half ago I think, but everything was working fine until about 6 months ago
<WorkAllDay> Since then, my Hetz stops connecting to the outside world every few days
<WorkAllDay> It always works after a reboot though
<WorkAllDay> For a few days...
<Jordan_U> gordonjcp: You've noticed an interface's name change?
<WorkAllDay> The only relevant one I can find is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/1586528
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1586528 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Avahi-daemon withdraws address record" [High,Confirmed]
<lordcirth_work> gordonjcp, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"
<gordonjcp> lordcirth_work: ah, handy
<gordonjcp> Jordan_U: yes, they're different on every boot
<lordcirth_work> every boot?  Your BIOS is bugged
<gordonjcp> Jordan_U: this is not especially handy for firewall scripts
<Jordan_U> gordonjcp: Wow. Please file a bug report.
<gordonjcp> Jordan_U: wouldn't know where to start with it
<gordonjcp> Jordan_U: it doesn't work on any machine I've tried it on
<charlie_sando> I hate the deterministic names
<pavlos> WorkAllDay: I had this issue before, I modified /etc/nsswitch.conf and added wins in the hosts: line, hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] wins dns
<Jordan_U> gordonjcp: Do you remember examples of some of the different names that were given to the same NIC?
<adamitsch> akik: I've done fsck.vfat , but didn't help. Now i have started dosfsck and I think it is stuck :/
<WorkAllDay> pavlos, mind explaining what that means?
<WorkAllDay> Also, did you disable ipv6 like a lot of the suggestions online are saying to do?
<gordonjcp> Jordan_U: they're all more-or-less variants of the same thing, at the moment on my desktop it says enp2s0
<pavlos> WorkAllDay: I dont have a definite answer, something happens and it drops connection. Never figured out why ...
<gordonjcp> Jordan_U: if I reboot it'll be enp<something else>s<something else>
<pavlos> WorkAllDay: I re-imaged a system a week ago, it works so far
<WorkAllDay> ok so add:
<WorkAllDay> hm, this site says something slightly different:
<WorkAllDay> https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1496488.html
<WorkAllDay> oh wait
<WorkAllDay> hosts: files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns wins
<WorkAllDay> so that line?
<pavlos> yes
<pavlos> wins before dns, see the line I pasted
<WorkAllDay> yeah this site is just saying something different
<WorkAllDay> :P
<akik> adamitsch: what does "didn't help" mean?
<WorkAllDay> not usually a huge fan of blind copy-pasting but as long as I don't break everything I'm ok
<baba_> Hello, all....Is it possible to get a quirks match even if the device in question does not have a vendor id/product id listed in any driver code?
<WorkAllDay> pavlos, did you replace the existing hosts line with that?
<WorkAllDay> or paste it at the way end?
<pavlos> yes, my line is hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] wins dns
<Chico_> Does anyone happen to be an expert on fb too?
<linel> lol
<pavlos> fb as in framebuffer?
<Chico_> is it possible to be added in a groupchat without any ties in messenger? Facebook?
<Chico_> pavlovs nope
<Chico_> Anyone? Feel like doing something different?
<Sean_McG> people still use WINS in 2018?!
<sophisthunter> I made it to step 12 on the DigitalOcean Ubuntu 16.04 OpenVPN setup guide (https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-16-04) but my Android phone's logs are showing this: https://goo.gl/3hQ7tF any suggestions?
<baba_> test
<sophisthunter> pong baba_
<Chico_> Any suggetsions for an EHR program in debian/Ubuntu?
<baba_> lol, sorry...wrong tab
<Chico_> Me?
<Chico_> Or you? :P
<sophisthunter> baba_ was referring to baba_
<JivanPal> metastable: thanks :) I don't think it's the string itself, however
<JivanPal> It's not even recognising "ALL", for example
<Chico_> Anyone know a EHR or EMR?
<JivanPal> e.g., `gnutls-cli --priority 'ALL' -p 389 --starttls-proto=ldap ldap.example.com`
<ketzal> por  favor  me  orientan para  buscar  ayuda  en  español.   gracias
<JivanPal> Ouputs "Syntax error at: ALL"
<pavlos> sophisthunter: the openvpn should connect to port 1194 but your log shows 443
<metastable> OpenVPN can operate on any port the administrator desires.
<metastable> As long as the server and client configurations agree on which port and protocol (TCP vs UDP).
<sophisthunter> Chico_, i wish i could help you but i think it's mostly over-priced proprietary stuff
<linel> help me
<sophisthunter> i've never seen linux in a hospital setting, unfortunately
<linel> EXT-fs ERROR
<linel> /dev/sad3/
<sophisthunter> seriously though with health care costs i shudder to think how much they pay... does HIPAA have provisions for I.T. security?
<linel> sda3*
<Chico_> Yeah thats true. Usually it's gates' stuff
<sophisthunter> <3 Bill
<sophisthunter> and Melinda
<Chico_> You love who? :O
<Chico_> Aren't you on the wrog channel then? sophisthunter?
<metastable> Their foundation does some amazing work. The people != the technology or the company.
<sophisthunter> yea i guess I am on the wrong channel
<Chico_> *Shoot myself through the head*
<Chico_> lol he left
<blackflow> Folks, there's #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic, please keep this chan clear for support.
<Chico_> Sorry
<metastable> Chico_: And keep the flamewars about OSes out of here, too.
<Chico_> Sure I will
<blackflow> linel: where do you see that? sounds like corrupt filesystem
<baba_> Is my question regarding drivers and device quirks appropriate here?
<pavlos> baba_: your device should be shown with either lspci or lsusb
<baba_> Yes, it is visible...I blacklisted the uas driver for the device, and the kernel reported a quirks match...does that mean that the kernel contains info on my specific product/vendor id?
<pikapika> Currently I have a dual boot system, but due to fear of overgrowing partition capacity I have been thinking of something. Is it practical/possible to have two different harddisks (each completely filled by only single OS) and putting in appropriate harddisk in the laptop before booting?
<gordonjcp> pikapika: ye
<gordonjcp> pikapika: yes, I used to do that all the time
<pikapika> Thanks I'll research this further then
<nshire> should I be concerned that there are invalid characters in my log files? gedit is showning red outlined zeroes in many of my log files at around the same time
<gordonjcp> nshire: sounds strange, which log file?
<nshire> fail2ban.log, syslog. nothing in kernel.log interestingly.
<nshire> they are red-highlighed zeros like this /00/00/00/00/00/
<nshireVM> https://i.imgur.com/sltTxiv.png
<nshire> maybe file corruption? I think that was around the time I had to remove power from the system
<gordonjcp> nshire: could be
<pavlos> nshire: you could clean it up with,        tr -d '\000' < file-with-nulls > file-without-nulls
<Sangus> well howdy
<tfitts> Anyone here use Monit?  I'm trying to install and run it and I get a bunch of permissions issues saying I must be the owner of the files.  If I change ownership of the config and log file it says it started but in the log I still get an error that says [MST Feb 13 12:55:21] error    : Cannot open for write -- Permission denied
<tfitts> doesn't say what file so  I don't really know what to do at this point
<pavlos> tfitts: I assume you installed with ... sudo apt install monit
<tfitts> yeah
<Sangus> How do i reboot my proton collision chamber without damaging my lepton alignment chamber
<metastable> Realign the dilithium matrix.
<Sangus> hmmm good idea
<Sangus> didn't think about that...
<Sangus> hopefully my quantum harmonizer can handle it!
<koko> hello
<tfitts> their install pages says I should run apt-get update and upgrade so I guess I can give that a shot
<tfitts> side question.  Would someone go to this link and see if you get an error that says your browser security must be upgraded
<tfitts> http://walmartskip.com/PublicKB/articles/FAQ/What-if-my-invoice-is-not-in-Retail-Link/?l=en_US&fs=RelatedArticle
<lordcirth_work> tfitts, on that link, yes, but I think that link is after the check
<lordcirth_work> If I go to the home page, it's fine
<tfitts> how about if you go http://walmartskip.force.com/PublicKB/articles/FAQ/What-is-the-status-of-my-invoice/?l=en_US&fs=Search&pn=1 and click the link at the bottom that says what if my invoice is not in retail link?
<lordcirth_work> tfitts, oh, yeah I do get the page.  Odd since I'm running Firefox-next
<tfitts> yeah, I'm getting it on latest version of chrome too.  Not really sure what to do.
<lordcirth_work> Oddly, they are running mixed-content while disabling TLS 1.0.
<tfitts> ok
<p0a> Hello
<p0a> I've installed lubuntu and my username is my admin as well
<p0a> how can I change this so that the admin is root
<nacc> p0a: your user has sudo you mean?
<lordcirth_work> tfitts, perhaps they are poorly matching on UserAgent and your Linux UserAgent is breaking it?
<tfitts> I've tried it on my iphone too
<p0a> nacc: I think so.
<tfitts> says to upgrade my os to a newer version than 11.2.5
<tfitts> so I guess I need to talk to apple
<metastable> iOS 11.2.5 is the latest.
<nacc> p0a: that's fine, you don't need to change anything. It does not mean your user *is* root. It means your user can use sudo to do thing sas root
<tfitts> haha, I know
<nacc> !root | p0a
<ubottu> p0a: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<p0a> sounds like some weird abstraction
<p0a> away from the UNIXY way of doing things but ok
<ioria> p0a, there is no admin , there is no root ; the spoon does not exist
<metastable> p0a: Define the UNIX-y way, and explain how this is a departure.
<p0a> metastable: users, groups, etc. Idk.
<p0a> permissions, chmod
<lordcirth_work> p0a, how does sudo change any of those?
<p0a> idk
<metastable> Exactly.
<p0a> this channel has changed
<nacc> p0a: you've been tolld the answer to your question at this point. It's not an 'abstraction'
<nacc> p0a: please stay ontopic
<metastable> sudo access is nearly always granted by group membership.
<p0a> so you're saying I need to remove my user from that group
<p0a> and that'll do it
<metastable> If you don't want your user to have sudo access, then yes.
<nacc> p0a: if you do that, you will not be able to easily administer your system
<nacc> p0a: (by default)
<p0a> I'll login as root?
<metastable> But if you do that and no other user HAS that access, you will lose the ability to make changes.
<metastable> root by default can't be logged into by any means.
<nacc> p0a: you can't login as root, by default.
<amin>  currently I need to put my public key in remote server authorized_keys file to be allowed to ssh to the server. I want to disable this and just connect using the root account user-pass. how I can do this?
<nacc> p0a: did you bother to read the faq?
<p0a> I don't have a web browser
<metastable> amin: It's recommended that you don't do that, and use either SSH key login for root, or log in to a normal user and escalate.
<nacc> p0a: you don't need one to read the faq.
<nacc> amin: you need to change settings to do that, if you insist on it (sshd settings)
<p0a> It's okay I think I understand now what to do, thanks
<amin> nacc, what settings?
<metastable> I don't mean to be a jerk, but if you need help to change that setting... should you be changing it?
<metastable> You're exposing yourself to potentially a lot of pain and suffering.
<metastable> Denying root login via password is the default for a very good reason.
<p0a> sounds like the stpidification of linux users
<p0a> It's a brand new setup for loves sake, what could go wrong
<metastable> p0a: Not sure what you're referencing, but none of that sounded helpful.
<ioria> p0a, use your pc as a dos bot ?
<p0a> a dos bot/
<nacc> amin: as metastable said, the default is chosen for a reason
<nokiomanz> Hi, I was using xubuntu 16.04 and just did a fresh install of xubuntu 17.10. For some reason that I try to understand all my color in a terminal are different. PLUS, if I ssh to 2 different machine color there are not the same. Where they used to be. Yes I am complaining about my color :( ahah
<Euph0ria> Hello all.  I upgraded from 6.04 to 7.x and my sound has quit working.  I've tried booting from LiveUSB from latest versions of Ubuntu, and even Mint, and my audio is still broken from 6.04 and up.  Is there a way to downgrade to 6.04, to overhaul the audio system so it works somehow?
<Richard_Cavell> Do you mean 16.04?
<Euph0ria> Yes, I'm sorry, 16.04
<Euph0ria> I've booted this machine with 16.04.3, which is the environment I'm using right now, and audio works just fine.  I have no idea why it's broken in 17.*
<Euph0ria> I just hate the idea of having to re-install from 16.04.x and start all over again after so long.
<Euph0ria> It reminds me of back when I was using windows, and something went wrong and I had to re-install everything.  I hate that ubuntu would be the same in that aspect.
<Euph0ria> I'm still learning Linux after several years of using Ubuntu but I have no idea how to fix this or how to downgrade the audio (packages, dependencies, etc) to a version that works.  Anyone have any insight?
<Euph0ria> brb, going to boot from the system instead of this LiveUSB.
<sneakyimp> what does it mean when you have a ! char in /etc/shadow where the password should be?
<metastable> sneakyimp: That means that the user cannot log in via a password. It's different than NO password, it's a "locked" password.
<sneakyimp> metastable: thank you. What is the difference between ! and * ?
<metastable> Same thing, really, but ! is commonly used by the passwd command to lock an account's password.
<metastable> see 'man 5 shadow'.
<sneakyimp> metastable: thank you
<gordonjcp> metastable: yeah, isn't * meaning "never set" and ! meaning "was set now locked"?
<bumblebee> hi. can you please tell me how to activate the flight mode in ubuntu 17.10 permanently?
<metastable> In general, ANY string that is not a valid crypt string means "can't log in via password."
<sneakyimp> the default user on my ubuntu machine appears to be the user "ubuntu" -- will it cause any problems if I delete this user? I'd like to enhance the security of my machine.
<metastable> sneakyimp: I assume you've created another user and added it to the sudo group as a secondary group.
<conyo> hi working with teststick to try get HDisk working this my bup cat can anyone tell me if there is size data there
<conyo> https://imgur.com/a/kklXM
<metastable> conyo: I'm not entirely sure what you just said.
<conyo> i should have 1 fat32 2ntfs
<conyo> teststick is a partition manager
<conyo> recovery
<metastable> What issue are you trying to solve? And please don't use your enter key as punctuation.
<conyo> i am trying to get my hard drive working
<metastable> And what's wrong with it?
<conyo> it has 3 partitions on it when working one fat32 and two ntfs
<conyo> i cant access any of the partitions
<conyo> they are not showing up
<metastable> What are you attempting, what errors are you getting?
<conyo> i am attempting to have all partitions show up from either a gui or terminal
<conyo> none currently show
<metastable> How are you attempting this? None currently show where?
<nacc> conyo: and how is this an ubuntu issue?
<conyo> by trying to mount the disk or to browse for them from file manager gui
<metastable> I'm not accustomed to having to play a game of 20 questions to get relevant information out of people, and I'm not going to start now. The next time you ask for help, be prepared to share what commands you're entering, what errors you're receiving, and any other data relevant to your issue.
<conyo> mate i told you i was in the middle of a partition scan from the beginning
<conyo> trying to recover
<nacc> conyo: 'partition scan'?
<oerheks> conyo, use your testdisk, it should find partitions right away, or never .. else: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting#dosfstools_-_FAT12.2C_FAT16_and_FAT32_.28vfat.29_filesystem
<nacc> conyo: are you using ubuntu right now?
<metastable> conyo: That's nice. Read what I just said a little more closely, and heed my words. "Mate."
<conyo> yes
<conyo> 17.10
<nacc> conyo: does fdisk or cfdisk see any partitions?
<conyo> ntfs ntfs fat32
<conyo> now i know ntfs is windows but it has always shown up in the past
<nacc> conyo: what is that an answer to?
<conyo> this is an external
<conyo> follow me
<nacc> conyo: we are trying to have a conversation. You are sort of just saying random things. Can you please answer the questions?
<nacc> conyo: does fdisk or cfdisk see any partitions?
<sneakyimp> metastable: yes, I have added two users to the sudo group. would it be ok to remove the ubuntu user? I am hoping to harden the machine against exploits and removing the default ubuntu user seems wise. i don't want to break anything, however.
<metastable> sneakyimp: There actually isn't a default 'ubuntu' user normally. That sounds like a Digital Ocean setup.
<nacc> metastable: or a cloud image
<conyo> i dont know how to use either and the disk is 98 percent of the way through a scan so i dont think i would be able to access it
<sneakyimp> metastable: rackspace, actually ;)]
<metastable> sneakyimp: But yes, as long as you have at least one other user with sudo access, you can delete that user. I can't promise that Rackspace's cloud automation won't recreate it.
<conyo> will try now
<metastable> That was my second guess. :P
<bumblebee> hi. can you please tell me how to activate the flight mode in ubuntu 17.10 permanently?
<Boyette> permanently
<Boyette> just disable your networkadapters and bluetooth
<Boyette> then you have flight mode
<bumblebee> how?
<crond> rmmod $modulename
<ecormier> lspci -k and then rmmod the relevant modules
<crond> if you need it to persist across reboot, you can blacklist them
<crond> by adding the module name to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<bumblebee> yes, it has to persist across reboot
<nacc> to be clear that isn't necessarily the same as 'flight mode'
<nacc> by which i think they mean airplane mode
<nacc> which is often done at the hardware level
<crond> yeah then lspci -k and get the module names, then add them to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist , then reboot.  That hardware then won't work.
<nacc> (BIOS)
<nacc> Boyette: why, if I might ask?
<crond> I mean, you COULD just remove the minipci card for wifi/bluetooth if your laptop has one
<nacc> airplane mode is closer (aiui) to what rfkill does
<crond> well if he wants 'permanent airplane mode' I'm assuming he just wants the hardware disabled entirely for some reason
<crond> but yeah
<bumblebee> i just want every wireless function to be deactivated permanently. that's all i want.
<crond> bumblebee, either blacklist the modules, see if you can just disable them in bios, or remove the minipci card entirely if your system has one.
<nacc> bumblebee: so no, you won't say why? that's all you needed to say.
<crond> i.e. if it's not built in to the motherboard on an ultrabook
<nacc> bumblebee: what crond said would work; or rfkill; or disable it in the BIOS.
<bumblebee> i don't think, there is a minipci card. at least i don't know anything about it
<[n0mad]> is settings > network > airplane mode not sufficient?
<ecormier> doesn't survive reboot
<bumblebee> i can't disable it in the bios, there is no such option
<crond> easiest is BIOS disable if it exists, or blacklist module.
<jerichowasahoax> build a kernel without wireless support?
<[n0mad]> interesting, thanks ecormier
<jerichowasahoax> wait, i'm in #ubuntu, that's not solid advice, nvm
<crond> jerichowasahoax, well, just blacklisting it is easier, but that is an option. lol
<jerichowasahoax> crond: i thought i was in #gentoo lol
<Euph0ria> jerichowasahoax: Ha!
<crond> bumblebee, what model laptop is it, assuming it is a laptop?
<ecormier> jerichowasahoax: if it was gentoo, that question wouldn't have been asked :)
<bumblebee> acer aspire 7750g
<ecormier> the question would be, my wireless card doesn't work... how can I get it working
<conyo> here are the partitions testdisk can see from a scan can someone tell me which line is the size line so i can divide it by 1024 and restore the correct partitions (basedon size i know whats what )with test disk
<conyo> https://imgur.com/a/6mrC7
<jerichowasahoax> ecormier: it's totally plausible, but we're veering off topic now :V
<Euph0ria> Is it a stolen laptop and you don't want it accidentally connecting to the internet via wireless?  :D
<TaZeR> laptops are the most amazing devices on the planet, nothing is more beautiful, more elegant, makes me obsess more about it then a sexy ass laptop touching my crotch
<ecormier> agreed
<crond> bumblebee, that DOES have a minipci card.  you could just remove it if you NEVER want wifi/bluetooth
<nacc> TaZeR: please stay on topic
<bumblebee> no, i just don't like to be surrounded by the radiation
<crond> bumblebee, https://www.notebookcheck.net/fileadmin/_migrated/pics/Acer_AS7750G_91.jpg <-- you can see the card next to the ram slots, the black and white wires are the antenna going to it.
<jerichowasahoax> bumblebee: that's not actually a thing
<bumblebee> i have never opened the notebook, crond
<Euph0ria> Oh, wow.  wifi radiation.  You're out of luck with that, you're surrounded by it regardless.
<crond> bumblebee, well, you now have all the info, you can decide what to do :)
<bumblebee> it's also a psychological thing. i don't want to get deeper into this now.
<jerichowasahoax> bumblebee: take it from a guy who voted green party last election, wireless radiation isn't actually a thing that effects humans in any capacity
<gordonjcp> nope
<gordonjcp> jerichowasahoax: one of my friends mounted up the outdoor wifi routers for the free wifi coverage for the London Olympics
<bumblebee> jerichowasahoax: okay, thanks.
<crond> bumblebee, given your situation, open the laptop and unplug the antenna wires and remove the card entirely,.  I won't judge your reasons, but given what they are that's your best option
<gordonjcp> jerichowasahoax: almost immediately people on the street where he'd fitted them to the lamp posts started complaining of headaches, nausea and other illness
<conyo> https://imgur.com/a/6mrC7
<bumblebee> crond: 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01) 	Subsystem: Lite-On Communications Inc AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) 	Kernel driver in use: ath9k 	Kernel modules: ath9k
<bumblebee> crond: is this the right module?
<conyo> help where is the size line at
<gordonjcp> jerichowasahoax: kind of a shame, really, that he'd fitted empty cases fresh from the paint shop so they could do promo photographs
<conyo> what figure represents it
<crond> bumblebee, yes.
<crond> ath9k is the module
<bumblebee> ok, how do i open /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<jerichowasahoax> bumblebee: with a text editor
<bumblebee> do i have to use sudo?
<jerichowasahoax> yes
<conyo> https://imgur.com/a/6mrC7
<bumblebee> can you please tell me the whole command?
<conyo> help please
<crond> bumblebee, yes
<bumblebee> thank you
<crond> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ecormier> conyo: what are you trying to do?
<jerichowasahoax> bumblebee: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<crond> or gedit, I guess yes.  whatever text editor.
<bumblebee> it says: No protocol specified Unable to init server: Verbindung ist gescheitert: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt  (gedit:19804): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<jerichowasahoax> ok so use nano then
<jerichowasahoax> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<bumblebee> yes, nano works!
<bumblebee> now the file is opened
<crond> ctrl+o to save after you edit it
<bumblebee> do i just put "ath9k" in it?
<crond> then ctrl+x to exit.
<crond> mhmm
<ecormier> ummm
<gordonjcp> bumblebee: what exactly are you trying to do?
<conyo> im trying to use my drive it isnt showing up in linux since i plugged it directly into the case is used to be a external. i am in the middle of a test disk scan the img show partions i have found i want to restore some partitions on the partition table so i can use and browse the drive
<ecormier> shouldn't it be: blacklist ath9k
<bumblebee> gordonjcp: disable wireless network permanently
<conyo> https://imgur.com/a/6mrC7
<gordonjcp> bumblebee: short of removing the wireless chip, there's not really a way to do that on modern machines
<gordonjcp> bumblebee: if you've got an "airplane mode" switch, that'll stop it transmitting but not receiving
<ecormier> gordonjcp: the blacklist will work just fine
<bumblebee> there i no hardware switch, no
<gordonjcp> ecormier: no, that'll just stop you being able to talk to the card
<bumblebee> is
<jerichowasahoax> gordonjcp: that's the point
<gordonjcp> I thought the point was to disable it?
<bumblebee> i neither want it to transmitting nor to receiving
<jerichowasahoax> gordonjcp: the point was to permanently disable it. airplane mode doesn't persist across reboots - kernel blacklisting does
<crond> gordonjcp, I told him to remove it, and sent a pic of where it is on his laptop, he doesn't want to open it or something
<gordonjcp> jerichowasahoax: but that won't stop it TXing
<crond> so blacklist is the next best option
<Euph0ria> gordonjcp: Eliminating ubuntu from accessing the wifi/bt is the best option here...
<jerichowasahoax> gordonjcp: what is it going to transmit with no driver
<bumblebee> crond: i maybe will do that, but not now, it's too late
<gordonjcp> jerichowasahoax: depending on what crazy-ass firmware is in place on the card
<jerichowasahoax> gordonjcp: can you provide examples
<gordonjcp> jerichowasahoax: the ath9ks in the "thin client" machines we have at work sit and beacon away like crazy without their driver
<jerichowasahoax> bumblebee: "too late"? like, late in the evening?
<bumblebee> okay, so better i remove it completely?
<gordonjcp> ghods alone know what they're trying to do, but they're very chatty
<bumblebee> jerichowasahoax: yes
<gordonjcp> bumblebee: why bother, just leave it alone
<bumblebee> sorry, my english
<crond> bumblebee, if you dont want it doing ANYTHING yes.
<jerichowasahoax> oh, well, fair enough :V
<gordonjcp> jerichowasahoax: you've got me thinking, though, *why* do they do that?
<crond> bumblebee, it takes like 3 minutes. Remove a few screws, open bottom, remove card, close laptop.
<gordonjcp> jerichowasahoax: and what else do they do, that I might want to know about
<ecormier> gordonjcp: we're here to help people do what they want to do... why sometimes is a tricky question :{)
<bumblebee> crond: okay, i'll do it tomorrow if there's no other way.
<gordonjcp> bumblebee: just leave the wifi card alone
<nacc> conyo: please don't pm, ask in the channe
<jerichowasahoax> crond: i think bumblebee just wants to get some sleep first
<crond> bumblebee, yep that works
<bumblebee> gordonjcp: why?
<gordonjcp> bumblebee: well, why remove it?
<bumblebee> but i told you why
<bumblebee> already
<gordonjcp> bumblebee: if you're worried about RF, bear in mind that your wifi card is probably the smallest source of RF you're ever exposed to in any given day
<gordonjcp> bumblebee: if you go outside you're exposed to several orders of magnitude more non-ionising radiation that has been shown to have severe health effects
<bumblebee> how do you know that? you don't even know how and where i'm living
<Euph0ria> gordonjcp: That's probably true, but he's neurotic about it.
<Faisal12> ls
<Faisal12> Hi
<gordonjcp> bumblebee: I'm guessing you have a certain amount of daylight?
<nacc> let's stay ontopic. they asked how to do something, and they were told how, afaict
<bumblebee> yes
<jerichowasahoax> gordonjcp: didn't listen to me the first time, doubt they'll listen to you the second time
<gordonjcp> bumblebee: then you're being exposed to cancer-causing non-ionising radiation
<gordonjcp> jerichowasahoax: fairy nerf
<jerichowasahoax> gordonjcp: i'm interpreting that as an insult and putting you on /ignore
<conyo> <marc>been waiting on a reply for more than 5minutes no one has chimed in
<gordonjcp> jerichowasahoax: okay then
<gordonjcp> jerichowasahoax: say it out loud
<bumblebee> you are scaring me
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: it's a way of saying "fair enough"
<bumblebee> what has sunlight to do with wlan radiation?
<nacc> bumblebee: jerichowasahoax: gordonjcp: please stay on topic :)
<jerichowasahoax> nacc: "fairy nerf" :V first cup of coffee
<gordonjcp> bumblebee: RF cannot give you cancer.  Sunlight can, and does.
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: np :)
<gordonjcp> jerichowasahoax: :-p
<conyo> how do i run a command fdisk or cfdisk to see if my drive has partitions on it
<bumblebee> i don't believe you
<gordonjcp> conyo: "fdisk -l"
<gordonjcp> conyo: or more usefully "sudo fdisk -l"
<gordonjcp> bumblebee: okay ten
<gordonjcp> *then
<Euph0ria> bumblebee: The sun exposes you to ALL types of radiation of varying degrees and is the most radioactive exposure you'll ever get.  Things like neutrinos that pass right through solid objects, the entire earth really, for example.
<conyo> thank you very much
<gordonjcp> bumblebee: but you wear sunscren, right?
<ecormier> conyo: lsblk -f might be better
<gordonjcp> ecormier: ooh, even better
<conyo> thank you v much
<bumblebee> you are making me nervous and i do not like it. :(
<ecormier> using a partition editor is overkill for ls
<bumblebee> i don't want to talk about this any longer
<gordonjcp> bumblebee: FWIW at work we don't bother about microwave links with less than about 25W output, if we're going to be closer than a couple of metres
<bumblebee> a had a simple technical question, why do you have to know why?
<gordonjcp> bumblebee: the power output of your wifi card isn't going to do *anything* to you
<bumblebee> i will go now
<bumblebee> thanks and bye
<gordonjcp> especially since it's into an omnidirectional antenna
<charlie_sando> aww that looked fun
<charlie_sando> sad he left
<gordonjcp> oh well
<gordonjcp> I mean it's not like RF safety is a significant part of my actual real-life day job, or anything
<crond> no point trying to convince people of stuff, just help them do their thing.
<ecormier> ^^
 * gordonjcp has discovered that one station has scaffolding all up one of their towers, guys climbing all over it, right in front of the microwave link
<nacc> said differently, please stay on topic. Focus on ubuntu support issues, please.
<gordonjcp> the link's been disconnected, but they don't know that and didn't ask
<nacc> gordonjcp: please stop.
<nchambers> hey guys, I'm using weechat in a screen session (screened via `screen -U`), on ubuntu 17.10. most time my client encounters a non-ascii character it breaks: https://imgur.com/a/ucjtr. I don't know if the problem is with weechat, ncurses, w/e, but I can't find any solution that will work. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<gordonjcp> nchambers: unicode issue?
<kenrin> What is your terminal set up for?
<nchambers> gordonjcp: no idea
<nchambers> kenrin: what do you mean?
<nchambers> locale wise?
<kenrin> Yeah,  like en_US.UTF-8 I'm using with xterm so I can display other languages
<nchambers> kenrin: https://clbin.com/VcIvc
<kenrin> Hmm that is strange,  I used to have issues like that on xterm-color I think
<nchambers> my $TERM is currently xterm-256color. do you have a better suggestion?
<kenrin> try just xterm
<kenrin> If it fixes make it permanent,  if not.  #weechat probably knows how to fix
<nchambers> hey I think that might have done it
<nchambers> nope never mind
<ooosssososos_> Hi, I was wondering if anyone was familiar with cross compiling from 64bit 16.04 to 32bit
<nchambers> spoke too soon
<nchambers> any other ideas?
<ooosssososos_> I seem to need binutil for i686 but installing that overwrites my x86_64 install
<SuperJonotron> looking for a way to specify a version of openjdk 8 in ubuntu.  Can't seem to find syntax other than apt-get accessing the latest version and versions past a certain build are not compatible with my application
<kenrin> Is your screen term screen-256color ? nchambers
<nchambers> hmm good question
<kenrin> I checked and I had added a .screenrc file to fix that
<nchambers> I don't think I have that defined
<jerichowasahoax> nchambers: echo $TERM
<nchambers> jerichowasahoax: we already covered that
<nchambers> kenrin: what does it look like to define an environment variable in .screenr
<akik> nchambers: i have best compatibility when i set the local TERM=xterm
<nchambers> c
<jerichowasahoax> nchambers: just got back from brewing coffee, hadn't scrolled up, mb
<nchambers> jerichowasahoax: ah np
<kenrin> https://weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_faq.en.html#use_256_colors
<nchambers> akik: thats what I have it at right now. no dice :/
<akik> nchambers: although i have irssi with no line chars
<nchambers> kenrin: didn't work
<kenrin> You use the /set and the upgrade ?
<akik> nchambers: but for example iptraf-ng and mc work with no problems
<nchambers> yeah
<jerichowasahoax> nchambers: are you allergic to changing terminal multiplexers? tmux might behave better
<nchambers> hrm
<kenrin> Well if you are sure you got ncurses-term installed then no idea
<nchambers> I guess I could give it a atry
<pleasehelp> ive got an external hard drive that ive take out of case and put inside atx box and connected how can i access the disk i cant see it in linux now but the drive is there as it shows up in gparted what can i do to make this formally external hd now internall hd useable *i want to access the partitions on it not format it
<ecormier> tmux is great
<akik> nchambers: oh yea i start screen with "screen -T screen -U"
<kenrin> tmux gives you that bar at the bottom I don't want to see when using the wee
<asdfgh> Yo humans!!
<ecormier> kenrin: it's all in the config file
<ecormier> easy to modify
<kenrin> True but i'm lazy
<ecormier> :) touche
<kenrin> I kind of want that bar when doing other things =)
<ecormier> I have a minimal one... I like it
<nchambers> tmux appears to work better
<pleasehelp> ive got an external hard drive that ive take out of case and put inside atx box and connected how can i access the disk i cant see it in linux now but the drive is there as it shows up in gparted what can i do to make this formally external hd now internal hd usable *i want to access the partitions on it not format it
<nacc> pleasehelp: if you cant see it in linux, how do you see it in gparted?
<pleasehelp> i cant browse to it from a gui or terminal
<gartral> pleasehelp: do you mena you can't see it in the file manager, but you can see it in gparted?
<pleasehelp> but when i open gparted it is there minus the partitions
<gartral> pleasehelp: are there known good partitions n the hdd?
<pleasehelp> yes file manager cant see it
<pleasehelp> i dont know
<pleasehelp> i need help with that part pls
<ecormier> pleasehelp: what does this return: lsblk -f
<gartral> pleasehelp: or rather, were you expecting partitions to show up that showed up when the drive was in it's enclosure, that aren't now that it's inside your computer?
<ecormier> gartral: opposite of that
<gartral> whoops, ok
<ecormier> gartral: nope, I read wrong
<ecormier> apologies
<gartral> right, thought so.. :P
<pleasehelp> pleasehelp: or rather, were you expecting partitions to show up that showed up when the drive was in it's enclosure, that aren't now that it's inside your computer?
<pleasehelp> yes
<gartral> pleasehelp: open a terminal type lsblk -f and hit enter
<pleasehelp> https://imgur.com/a/TDXUk
<pleasehelp> the partitons are not there
<ecormier> if it's not there in the output... I'm stumped... some weird raid in hardware?
<pleasehelp> not the ones i need
<ecormier> (on the external enclosure.... wouldn't make sense on a single drive thoughH)
<gartral> pleasehelp: was there only ONE drive in the enclosure?
<pleasehelp> yes one drive only
<gartral> ok, so not raid...
<ecormier> encrypted?
<pleasehelp> just gonna read any post i might of missed brb
<ecormier> sata?
<JonelethIrenicus> any command to figure out if two repo sources conflict with each other?
<gartral> pleasehelp: are you 100% sure, for a fact, that the power and data cables are connected *tightly* to your disk and motherboard?
<ecormier> yep... I would even suggest double checking, by disconnecting, which device it is in lsblk
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: how do you mean 'conflict'?
<ecormier> gartral: that's why I asked the sata question... sata is much more reliable than the old seperate drive power cables
<gartral> JonelethIrenicus: in the case of two repos having the same packages, the one with the NEWEST version of a given package is used when updating
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: well i am trying to install a package and it wont install i was thinking maybe it is a conflict between repos
<pleasehelp> yes sata and i am going to switch off and unplug reconnect all connections now
<ecormier> pleasehelp:
<JonelethIrenicus> gartral: ahh
<ecormier> NO
<ecormier> sorry
<ecormier> hit caps by accident
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: `apt-cache policy <pkgname>`
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: trying to install ros-core
<ecormier> pleasehelp: disconnect the drive, run lsblk, re-connect it, run lsblk again
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: will show you what the local policy (which by default is what gartral said) would do
<ecormier> don't switich the computer off...
<gartral> pleasehelp: sounds like a plan! and when you're reconnecting the drive, make sure to roll your thumb over the connectors a bit to make sure they're seated correctly
<ecormier> I think that safe right guys
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: any way to show what the issue is when trying to install a meta package?
<ecormier> I've done it, but I want to be careful with advising others
<gartral> ecormier: I wouldn't count on it, not all sata controllers have reliable hotswap
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: policy should still work with meta
<ecormier> mmmm true
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: *if* the issue is conflicting versions
<ecormier> but then it shouldn't be mounted
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: alternatively, if apt is refusing to work, show the exact command and output
<ecormier> so the drive should be safe
<gartral> pleasehelp: we'll be here when you return, I have a few more ideas if this doesn't work
<gartral> ecormier: I'll have him do a sudo fdisk -l when he comes back, that should show if the device is even being seen by the system
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N8RGtWKVKK/
<ecormier> yeah, is fdisk in ubuntu able to work with gpt?
<gartral> ecormier: not for partition managment, but it will show the /dev/sdX
<ecormier> right
<akik> ecormier: no, but gdisk can
<ecormier> newer fdisk versions have gpt... wasn't sure if ubuntu was there yet or not... it's coming
<gartral> ecormier: also, this being an external drive, I HIGHLY doubt it was formatted for GPT
<ecormier> akik: gdisk is what I always use
<ecormier> gartral: I've done it... but then I do everything the hardway
<ecormier> :)
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: and the plicy output for ros-core?
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: if it's clean, then the normal way to debug is to try to 'solve' the conflict/dependencies for apt. In this case, e.g., `sudo apt install ros-core python-rosbag python-roslaunch python-rostopic python-roswtf`
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: (i.e., telling apt we actually do want to install those packages)
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: typically, apt will then respond with *why* it wouldn't do that on its own, or more packages that it was unable to install due to unmet dependencies.
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: if the latter, add them to the list and keep trying.
<pleasehelp> guys before i do can you help me re test disk i have a backup of partition table i want to write  before the reconnection see
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vPNs7S8tST/
<pleasehelp> its in my home dir
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: ok, that looks fine, so just go through the steps i outlined
<pleasehelp> how do i do it
<pleasehelp> ok its just that i made some changes
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: maybe you ahve some PPA that has the same package as the archive in one of the dependencies, and apt won't uninstall that to install ros-core
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: does that make sense?
<ecormier> pleasehelp: changes? that don't sound safe
<pleasehelp> i cant follow conv on this client ill be back
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: yeah check this out i think i found the conflict
<JonelethIrenicus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dfY5Jrf9pb/
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: yep, the ros archive appears to be the issue
<libben> how stable is latest ubuntu server?
<libben> thinking of trying 17.10.1 for a local server running kodi on it, and then add a vm on it for opensense
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: is this a local deb? 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: yeah, one not in the archives currently installed anymore
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: oh
<JonelethIrenicus> so not installed
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: installed, but not present in the archive anymore
<nacc> e.g., let's sayou install from trusty
<nacc> then upgrade to xenial
<nacc> and a package was removed from xenial
<nacc> apt doesn't see that package any more, but dpkg does
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: oh dang i should remove that right
<mrproper> I’m trying to install eve-ng which is based on Ubuntu in a KVM environment. When I’m going through the install, I’m getting an error saying it cannot find the root device. Has anyone seen this before and how do I fix it?
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: probably? i really don't know
<nacc> mrproper: eve-ng based on ubuntu != ubuntu
<nacc> mrproper: you should ask the eve-ng folks
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: thanks a lot you are the best
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: np :)
<gordonjcp> I must have someone /ignored
<gordonjcp> oh
<gordonjcp> yeah, let's just unignore *.qwest.net
<gordonjcp> nacc: hello ;-)
<nacc> gordonjcp: heh
<libben> is server 17.10.1 stable enough for virtualization and kodi?
<gordonjcp> libben: yes
<gordonjcp> libben: but it's not LTS, so it'll go out of date soon
<libben> yeah, but what can break =)
<gordonjcp> very little
<libben> I only going to run simple webserver, a vm, and kodi on host
<gordonjcp> do you mean stable as in "doesn't crash", or stable as in "doesn't change"
<gordonjcp> because pretty much any Linux regardless of distro will be stable-as-in-doesn't-crash
<nacc> libben: i don't know why you'd use 17.10.1 specifically for that
<nacc> libben: (or at least it's not obvious to me)
<gordonjcp> I mean if you're installing kodi chances are you're getting the latest and greatest from the Kodi PPAs
<gordonjcp> right?
<libben> probably
<gordonjcp> 17.10 will be EOL in May
<gordonjcp> standard releases have a nine-month lifecycle
<gordonjcp> LTSes are supported for five years
<gordonjcp> libben: so, it's up to you, you could do 17.10 now and install 18.04 in April and then sit on that for five years
 * gordonjcp discovered a 10.04 server running away quite the thing recently
<libben> =)
<gordonjcp> there are plans afoot to move its stuff onto a newer machine, and decommission the old P3 it's running on
<gordonjcp> then we'll probably have to turn on the radiators in that room
<libben> well, I just want to see whats new. I usually just try new releases everyt time I see em. But now Im gonna replace my old router with a mini pc. And let it act as htpc, www, router. Dont mind running latest
<gartral> gordonjcp: 10.04?! what was it running?!
<gordonjcp> libben: cool, go for it, even give 18.04 alpha 2 a blast
<gordonjcp> gartral: some webby database stuff written in Django that I vaguely recall writing several jobs ago
<gartral> libben: I'll warn ya, using a regular old desktop as a router has many disadantages?
<libben> opensense in a vm
<libben> is the main idea
<gordonjcp> gartral: must have done it right, back then
<libben> the pc is a i5 5250u with 4 intel 1gb nics
<libben> one of those small mini pcs from china
<gartral> libben: right, but power consumption, processing lag (ESPECIALLY if you're using a VM to route), and general "oh crap" factor when something breaks
<libben> you gotta live a little =)
<libben> oh crap is the fun part =)
<gartral> libben: also, with the spectre/meltdown patches coming down, anything that does a lot of network proseccing for figuring out firewall/routing is going to be painfully slow
<ecormier> gartral: and a lot of advantages too
<gartral> ecormier: true, but I find that my energy bill thanks me when I use a properly flashed/configured router :P
<ecormier> gartral: I've got a buddy doing it right now with a custom low-power arm board
<ecormier> you could do it with a raspberry pi
<ecormier> gartral: router is all fine doing what it does, until you want it to do something and it can't
<gartral> ecormier: I mean, I have an actual server running as my primary firewall
<ecormier> that works too
<gartral> or rather, a vm on my server as my firewall
<ecormier> and that sits between the router and the internet
<ecormier> ?
<gartral> ecormier: logically, yes, wire-wise no
<libben> gartral: that is true, but I dont have that high demand and it will surely be better then my current router.
<ecormier> .... that's a problem
<ecormier> if the router is wired to the wan, it is susceptible to attack
<gartral> ecormier: my actual router passes all traffic over a vlan to a specific port on my server, that port is connected to one VM, then the traffic gets passed back to the router out another port over a different VLAN and the router handles it's actual job of routing from there.
<ecormier> that's a little too far down the paranoia hole for me, so I'll leave it there... my router is connected
<ecormier> ahhh gotcha.... safer ... but still...
<gartral> ecormier: I had to do it this was because of the 3000+ firewall rules I have set up and the router having a dinky little 4mb of flash for userspace
<ecormier> yup, makes good sense
<helpplease> hi im back are you still here i have an issue
<gartral> helpplease: we're still here, as promised
<helpplease> ok my problem is that i have written some changes to partition table with test disk (have a backup)
<helpplease> i have drive inside the external case this time though
<gartral> helpplease: well you took a backup, so that's good, was it a block backup or a file backup?
<helpplease> i wanted to test it like that to see if putting bak inside case would make a diff showing up
<gartral> helpplease: lemme guess, it didn't, did it?
<helpplease> it is showing up but i have made changes to table how can i restore to orig state with the backup
<gartral> helpplease: how did you take the backup?
<helpplease> and the changes where made while inside my pc box
<helpplease> with test disk
<helpplease> just gotta read catch up brb
<helpplease> i have to go im sorry baby calls
<helpplease> thank u very much
#ubuntu 2018-02-14
<helpplease> (07:48:12) gartral: helpplease: how did you take the backup? from test disk
<helpplease> (07:48:20) helpplease: and the changes where made while hd was inside my pc box its now back inside the external case
<gartral> helpplease: yes I said those things.
<helpplease> just answering ur question soz got distracted been changing nappies
<gartral> helpplease: oooh... ok, well the testdisk backups I'm unsure of how to restore
<helpplease> suger
<helpplease> any ideas tools you know how to use then
<helpplease> just putting a call out as well anyone know how to use test disk
<helpplease> need help restoring a bup
<helpplease> anybody know how to use test disk
<helpplease> need help with a backup
<ecormier> I'm all rsync and dd, sorry
<helpplease> darn
<helpplease> does anyone know how to restore a former partition table i have a hd i need data from
<helpplease> my table is all messed up by urs truely
<KombuchaKip> I have followed the SimpleSbuild wiki instructions. I am trying to build a source package. When I run sbuild -d artful my-package_0.0.0~artful.dsc, sbuild bails immediately with E: 10mount: mount: /run/schroot/mount/artful-amd64-ec56a701...: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on artful-amd64, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<nacc> KombuchaKip: just to be sure, you did already do a `mk-sbuild` etc?
<KombuchaKip> nacc: Yes
<KombuchaKip> nacc: mk-sbuild artful
<KombuchaKip> nacc: I have an encrypted home directory and a RAID1 setup. I wonder if that has something to do with it?
<KombuchaKip> nacc: Adding --verbose to sbuild doesn't reveal anything more.
<nacc> KombuchaKip: it shouldn't, sbuild's schroots don't reallly care about your existing fs
<nacc> KombuchaKip: it uses bind mounts for those, if anything
<KombuchaKip> nacc: Any ideas?
<nacc> KombuchaKip: thinking
<nacc> KombuchaKip: schroot -i | grep 'Filesystem Union Type'?
<KombuchaKip> nacc: Four matching lines of 'Filesystem Union Type                aufs'
<nacc> KombuchaKip: mand what version of ubuntu are you on?
<nacc> KombuchaKip: and what does `grep aufs /proc/filesystems` say?
<KombuchaKip> nacc: Artful
<nacc> KombuchaKip: i think on artful it should be overlay not aufs
<KombuchaKip> nacc: $ grep aufs /proc/filesystems
<KombuchaKip> nodev	aufs
<KombuchaKip> nacc: $ schroot -c artful-amd64 -u root
<KombuchaKip> E: 10mount: mount: /run/schroot/mount/artful-amd64-1768...: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on artful-amd64, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<KombuchaKip> E: 15binfmt: update-binfmts: unable to open /var/run/schroot/mount/artful-amd64-176.../bin/sh: No such file or directory
<KombuchaKip> E: artful-amd64-176...: Chroot setup failed: stage=setup-start
<nacc> KombuchaKip: still looking
<KombuchaKip> (testing)
<KombuchaKip> nacc: Sorry, I lost my voice. Accidentally pasted too many lines.
<KombuchaKip> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5XtzqKgmh5/
<liesware> LIST
<nacc> KombuchaKip: np
<KombuchaKip> nacc: I think I found the problem. From syslog, kernel: [1894449.212190] aufs au_xino_create:798:mount[24630]: xino doesn't support /tmp/.aufs.xino(btrfs)
<nacc> KombuchaKip: ah
<nacc> KombuchaKip: yeah that'd do it
<KombuchaKip> nacc: So I can't run sbuild on a btrfs file system?
<nacc> KombuchaKip: https://www.eyrie.org/~eagle/notes/debian/sbuild.html ?
<nacc> KombuchaKip: i don't know, I don't have the combination of configurations
<KombuchaKip> nacc: Worst case could I create a chroot on an ext4 formatted usb stick?
<nacc> KombuchaKip: sure, or in a tmpfs
<nacc> i believe the tmpfs option is mentioned on the wiki
<KombuchaKip> nacc: Yeah, I'll try that.
<KombuchaKip> nacc: Step 11. Can I do that after my schroots are already generated? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild#Creating_the_schroots
<da7niel> Question: if I'm deep inside a directory structure, and I need to temporarily go somewhere else, is there a way I can very rapidly get back to where I was, instead of a long "cd a/b/c/..." command?
<KombuchaKip> da7niel: cd -
<da7niel> ahh thanks!
<KombuchaKip> da7niel: np
<nacc> KombuchaKip: i think so?
<nacc> da7niel: pushd/popd might be more useful if you are doing a lot of directory traversals
<nacc> da7niel: cd - just goes 'back' to where you were (OLDCWD)
<da7niel> nacc: I'll look into that
<KombuchaKip> nacc: It appears to work. This tmpfs file system only uses memory during the build and then is automatically cleaned up? I've set it to 75% RAM which as I understand it is a maximum only for during build?
<xjkx> Cryptsetup question: I reboot without unmounting or doing cryptsetup luksClose. Now...my password wont work. Is there anything I can do ?
<nacc> KombuchaKip: right, that should be true
<KombuchaKip> nacc: Thank you.
<KombuchaKip> nacc: Works like a charm now. Well, kind of. My package isn't building, but that's not sbuild's problem.
<nacc> KombuchaKip: nice
<nacc> KombuchaKip: interesting point on the btrfs thing, i really didn't know it was a problem
<KombuchaKip> nacc: That makes two of us.
<KombuchaKip> Oh darn, I forgot to say hello to randall
 * KombuchaKip waves at randall
<randall> wait...whut?
 * KombuchaKip scratches his head and wonders if randall is the same randall from Vancouver?
<randall> nope, North Carolina
 * KombuchaKip waves anyways
 * randall waves back
<nshire> bit of a stupid question but what terminal program do you use that shows the colored ubuntu logo in ASCII?
<nshire> like on the right desktop https://davidyat.es/content/images/2016/09/desktops.png
<randall> screenfetch
<randall> nshire, install screenfetch, open .bashrc and go the the very bottom add the word screenfetch then save and open a terminal
<macgeek312> I have a weird question…I’m trying to get Time Machine support on SMB which would require Samba 4.8…is there a repository that might have 4.8 RC in it (I haven’t found it) or a nice way to compile it on Ubuntu 17.10 to act like the normal version?
<sob808> hi
<crond> macgeek312, you're probably going to need to google around, that's an oddly specific question for a very specific thing, I mean, nothing wrong with asking here, but it's unlikely anyone will just randomly have the answer.
<icedwater> Hi, I can't seem to start my 16.04 system - I have 4.13-0-32 but it can't mount the rootfs at boot
<macgeek312> crond: I suppose the more general question is how to compile your own Samba version the way the package maintainer would lol
<icedwater> Trying to apt-get remove the generic image says I should reinstall before attempting removal, and trying to install says I should reinstall before attempting configuration
<icedwater> Fingers crossed that --force-remove-reinstreq works...
<KombuchaKip> nacc: After I rebooted I noticed the /dev/shm/schroot/overlay/ directory is gone. How can I ensure that it's automatically created when the builds are performed in /dev/shm ?
<icedwater> Seems to be OK so far, let's see
<KombuchaKip> nacc: I'm assuming I have to put something in /etc/rc.local
<icedwater> OK, looks good. dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq linux-image-extra-4.13.0-32-generic solved it for me
<icedwater> Ditto for without the -extra-
<icedwater> But doing that should require a safety harness and a hard hat.
<marathon> hello
<gotes_> Hi. Ubuntu uses the shortcut < Alt + Left Mouse Click > to move the window. I need this shortcut for a game. How can I "clear" this shortcut, so I can use it in the game? Thanks
<kenrin> You go to settings and shortcuts and change it
<kenrin> Should be under keyboard (at least on unity|gnome)
<gotes_> kenrin: I can find keyboard shortcuts but not mouse shortcuts
<kenrin> Oh that one,  you got to modify it with gsettings
<kenrin> gnome-tweak-tool under windows
<kenrin> Window action key is the one you want
<george_> &hello
<george_>  
 * icedwater bows and leaves.
<ctpccll> hey all. so i just tried twice to install ubuntu using gnome boxes and both times it just reboots into the live environment. any ideas?
<randall> remove your live medium first
<justsomeguy> You should try poking around the preferences for the virtual machine you just installed and edit the boot order. It might just be booting off of the .iso file first.
<kenrin> Did it install?  Change the boot order or remove the iso
<randall> your bios/uefi is prioritising your install mefium over your hard drive
<ctpccll> ok i removed the iso, now it just fails to start
<ctpccll> anyone know of any problems with installing 16.04 using boxes?
<wisjejsje> kachow!!!!
<ctpccll> trying another angle then - has anyone successfully installed ubuntu 16 using gnome boxes?
<blue1> ctpccll: I am using xubuntu here -- sorry
<ctpccll> blue1: in gnome boxes?
<blue1> ctpccll: not recently -- It has been awile
<blue1> and not gnome
<kenrin> I don't know about gnome boxes,  virt-manager works great and uses the same backend
<kenrin> boxes I think hides a lot of the options last I used it anyway
<ctpccll> i literally just want a default ubuntu installation in a virtual machine
<blue1> by boxes do yu mean container maybe?
<blue1> sheesh my typing suxs tonight
<kenrin> No,  boxes is the front end for KVM|Qemu
<blue1> kenrin: thanks
<kenrin> You can try virt-manager,  it is simple
<ctpccll> kenrin: just installed it.. 'no active connection to install on'
<kenrin> You got libvirtd running?
<ctpccll> not so simple:)
<ctpccll> i assume so if it uses the same backend as boxes
<kenrin> Well check
<ctpccll> yeah
<kenrin> If it is running you should just be able to right click and connect to QEMU
<thehebs> anyone familiar with OMD? im trying to figure out the fastest/eastiest/most efficient way to add 35 hosts to monitor
<ctpccll> well that's remarkably frustrating :)
<ctpccll> i have e.g. a windows install working in boxes, i'm really surprised ubuntu can't cope
<ctpccll> last desperate plea for help getting ubuntu installed in boxes?
<aiden> lo
<aiden> Hello I mean
<aiden> Hi Neuthrone
<aiden> Welcome to fun land my child
<Neuthrone> Hello aiden
<aiden> How ya doing?
<Neuthrone> I am doing well
<aiden> Good, good.
<Neuthrone> Just preparing for my Computer Organization exam. When you are forced to learn
<krytarik> aiden: This is for Ubuntu support btw.
<Neuthrone> ...Assembly
<Neuthrone> Ah
<aiden> Fun on the bun for sure
<Neuthrone> Can anyone explain the exact use for pointers in C/C++?
<krytarik> Neuthrone: Like I just said..
<Neuthrone> I know they store a memory address, but is there any particular use for them, or any projects I can apply to them.
<krytarik> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Li> does anyone knows why wifi card doesn't seem to work on brand newly install ubuntu 16.04 of dell latitude e6230 "which is already confirmed compatible with linux". This is the second laptop of hte same model I face the same problem with. so it's confirmed not faulty hardware.
<Neuthrone> I actually have a question relating to System7
<Neuthrone> System76
<Neuthrone> My case on my 2015 Oryx Pro has been broken for a few months...does anyone know where I can buy a case for an Oryx Pro past from System76 themselves? I heard they were Sager cases...but I just want to be sure.
<deww> Li: do you know which card is in there?
<krytarik> Neuthrone: This isn't ##hardware either.
<fx250> Is there a way to send a signal or communicate with a running rsync process to get some data that may help to track progress for presenting a gui progress indicator?
<Li> deww: not sure .. what command to list the network device? I've used lshw | grep network and returned.. network disabled!
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<deww> Li: lshw works.
<deww> Li: lspci might too
<deww> Li: check that your laptop doesn't have a physical wifi switch to turn it off
<Li> deww: it's a physical switch and it's turned on, lspci returned many stuff including broadcom bcm43228 .11a/b/g/n
<deww> broadcom is notorious for having terrible support for linux
<Li> the wifi network in the house is .11g
<lotuspsychje> im trying to solve this bug guys: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1749237 im now at the step i cant make this persistent at boot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1749237 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "External usb 3.0 harddisk not detected by default on 16.04.3" [Undecided,New]
<deww> Li: maybe ths https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lotuspsychje> Li: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Li> deww: I'll try reinstalling that ...
<Li> lotuspsychje: of course not since I was not able to access the wifi and has no cable connection .. I will try later with cable
<lotuspsychje> Li: the ubuntu live(usb/cd) also holds the broadcom driver you can grab it from there offline
<lotuspsychje> Li:somewhere in /pool or something
<RonWhoCares> I've just received this error after upgrading to Ubuntu 18.04 .  Any ideas? Using AVStream.codec to pass codec parameters to muxers is deprecated, use AVStream.codecpar instead.
<Li> lotuspsychje: that is good news .. anymore info on how to go about it?
<Li> is it just copy and paste?
<Li> aha I see bcmwl-kernel there
<lotuspsychje> Li: yeah install that package from there
<Li> with dpkg -i ... right?
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: #ubuntu+1 for bionic ; )
<lotuspsychje> Li: you can just click the package to open with software center
<Li> installed and restarted network-manager service but still able not able to see the wifi signal
<Li> do I have to install the restricted/i packages too?
<lyntoo> watch -n1 iwconfig
<lotuspsychje> Li: you can try with restricted too yeah
<studio69> ey people, does anybody of you know how to produce musik with linux??
<lotuspsychje> studio69: there are some cool music packages in ubuntu yes
<lotuspsychje> !info hydrogen | studio69
<ubottu> studio69: hydrogen (source: hydrogen): advanced drum machine/step sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-3 (artful), package size 1201 kB, installed size 6312 kB
<lotuspsychje> studio69: there's also mixxx for turntables
<Li> it didn't work, well actually the card seems to be off because when I ifconfig I don't see wireless one
<bloodyhell> turned my extrnal hd into an internal also made some changes to the partition table when i couldnt get anything to show in ubuntu think i have a backup but it does say bup.log so guessing it aint a bup just a dam log any ideas how to get disk back to former state from ubunut 17.10 (used testdisk to make supposed bup and changes)
<Li> oops ... sorry it works now I forgot it switched off
<Li> perfect .. thanks guys
<Kon-> studio69, if you're doing audio production on Ubuntu, you might want to look at the Ubuntu Studio distro, which is modified for lower latency
<Kon-> Also check out JACK audio
<Kon-> It is better than Pulse for managing all your hookups
<lotuspsychje> Kon-: +1
<lotuspsychje> bloodyhell: you want data rescue on that hd?
<bloodyhell> yes
<bloodyhell> wud be nice to restore partitions if poss
<lotuspsychje> bloodyhell: sudo photorec after installed testdisk, then scan the whole drive to backup your data after rescue format hd with gparted again
<bloodyhell> wow
<bloodyhell> that easy i think i love you
<bloodyhell> just curious what is the naming structure of a partition table backup in test disk
<bloodyhell> bup.log by any chance if not where would the bup be stored on the drive you have just scanned or on your root dir/home dir or elsewhere
<lotuspsychje> bloodyhell: never backup data to the drive you rescue ok lol
<lotuspsychje> bloodyhell: so choose your /home on the different drive?
<silv3r_m00n> hi
<silv3r_m00n> i have this option called suspend in kubuntu which sends machine to sleep and resumes from where it left. but if i turn off the power supply, the machine boots from the beginning. how can i make the machine save state across poweroffs ?
<bloodyhell> textbook noob mistake
<bloodyhell> guilty lmao
<haniye> سلام دوستان کسی با اسنورت کار کرده
<haniye> ؟
<bloodyhell> ur awesome man only issue i face is i will have to scan whole drive (3TB) and biggest i have to write to is 1TB have three of them but i will run out of space before complete no and i assume i cant resume at a given sector even if i knew where i was up to- your thoughts?
<bloodyhell> I have 3x 1TB that i can write to by the way
<lotuspsychje> !arabic | haniye
<ubottu> haniye: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<sophisthunter> silv3r_m00n, i don't know any linux but suspend = stanby = need electricity for RAM
<sophisthunter> wait scratch that. i don't know that
<sophisthunter> nvm
<bloodyhell> brb
<haniye> hello guys, i've installed snort in ubuntu system. but it doesn't work correctly. it doen't log anything. how can i configure it to access logs? is there any references for me that explains this issue?
<bloodyhell> :)
<lyntoo> read the official snort user manual...your awnser was there..look for log
<lotuspsychje> haniye: there is also a #snort channel
<lotuspsychje> hey guys im fighting with this weird bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1749237 trying to make it persistent after boot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1749237 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "External usb 3.0 harddisk not detected by default on 16.04.3" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> new ideas welcome
<bloodyhell> hi guys planing on using sudo photorec(test disk) to recover lost files from a 3TB external with a ruined modified partion table but i can only write to one 1TB drive any way to split output to write to another drive once the first 1TB gets full
<haniye> i followed it and install snort step by step. but i don't know how can i detect attack vectors by snort. can you help me ?
<lotuspsychje> bloodyhell: recover 3tb gonna take very long..perhaps filter photorec to only essential extensions like .jpg?
<bloodyhell> i know but there are lots of file i need i had 3 partitions before i ruined it thinking i had a bup but dont anymore (wrote to drive i was working on lols)
<bloodyhell> really i just want the old partition table back but dont know how
<bloodyhell> did a deep scan with test disk but mismatch between disk size
<bloodyhell> scan is bigger than the disk i thinks
<bloodyhell> anyone got any ideas
<george_> not i
<george_> but i hope you fix it
<bloodyhell> okay so i have a partition list  backup saved to backup.log how do i restore the partitions via teskdisk
<bloodyhell> i actually do have what i need thought i deleted it just dont know how to restore things
<bloodyhell> :)somebody pls help me restore partions with testdisk and my bup
<SphericalXenox> How do I log in? the command on freenode.net doesn't seem to work
<SphericalXenox> "/connect chat.freenode.net 6667 mquin:uwhY8wgzWw22-zXs.M39p" <-this format command
<lotuspsychje> SphericalXenox: try irc.freenode.net
<SphericalXenox> lotuspsychje: How should I use the link? My browser can't connect to it. Apologies if it's a stupid question, this is my first time using IRC
<lotuspsychje> SphericalXenox: how about you download an irc client like hexchat
<SphericalXenox> lotuspsychje: I am using HexChat. I've registered using the "/msg NickServ xxx" command, and have verified it, but I assume I'm not logged in since it I wasn't asked for a password when I disconnected and reconnected.
<lotuspsychje> SphericalXenox: did you register your nick?
<jpaulin> lotuspsychje: does the registering happen on Freenode's site?
<SphericalXenox> lotuspsychje: yes, using the "/msg NickServ xxx" command. I received a mail and have verified my registration using the command provided
<SphericalXenox> lotuspsychje: Is the registration local to the channel (#ubuntu) or is it for the whole freenode server and all channels in ti?
<jpaulin> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<jpaulin> is it this?
<SphericalXenox> jpaulin: Yes, I tried the command mentioned in the Loggin in para. Didn't see any change. Also, I'm able to change my nick without sending a message to the serverbot
<SphericalXenox> I guess I'll try the steps again
<krytarik> SphericalXenox: See here on how to set up SASL in HexChat to log in automatically on connect.
<krytarik> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/hexchat
<krytarik> Congrats! :P
<shubhanan> krytarik: Thanks, it worked!
<krytarik> And sure. :)
<tiox> Hi. Xubuntu issue here but I believe I have an issue which would apply to everyone; who's got experience using swapspace as provided from Ubuntu's repos?
<tiox> s/issue/user
<tiox> (For reference: http://pqxx.org/development/swapspace/)
<krytarik> tiox: Just ask the actual question.
<tiox> I did; I have not much experience with this and I am on a tiny, tiny install where fixed swap space wouldn't be the best thing for my configuration, so I saw swapspace as an option for a dynamic swap in case I happen to need swap space.
<tiox> I guess the first thing I am confused with is if after installing swapspace, whether or not its daemon is handled by root.
<tiox> So after having installed it, would swapspace run on system startup or after login as a process controlled by root?
<jpaulin> Found out I've used aptitude and 'apt' for my whole life without really getting down to the details of what they do (besides the obvious, installing a new software package) :-)
<jpaulin> never too late to learn more
<ducasse> tiox: looks like it runs at boot, take a look at /etc/init.d/swapspace
<tiox> That's all the reassurance I need with that.
<tiox> Now, was it alright to swapoff and dlete my swapfile which came with the Ubuntu install, under assuption swapspace will handle everything?
<tiox> delete*
<ducasse> tiox: i'm not familiar with it, but try looking at the man page?
<ducasse> tiox: the package description says 'Claims disk space for use as swap space when needed', so i'm guessing it will handle everything by itself
<ducasse> tiox: if you remove the swapfile, though, remember to also remove it from /etc/fstab (and /etc/crypttab if it is encrypted)
<pavlushka> I want to automate this command "sudo xinput --disable 12" at boot, 12 is my faulty fixed device, how to do it on 16.04? was trying to write a systemd unit for this but not working
<ducasse> pavlushka: do you need to enter a password for sudo?
<pavlushka> ducasse: yes but if ran by root does it need that?
<ducasse> pavlushka: it needs to run as your userid to connect to your x session, so it also needs to run after x has started
<pavlushka> ducasse: so what will be the "after=" in this case?
<pavlushka> in systemd unit
<ducasse> pavlushka: it's not really easy to do this from a systemd unit, if you stop sudo from asking for a password for xinput you can just run it from ~/.xsessionrc
<pavlushka> ducasse: ok, let me try that and FYI it is my shorted laptop keyboard.
<u0_a3252>  /quit
<ducasse> pavlushka: be careful when editing sudoers, use visudo to avoid locking yourself out from root access
<krytarik> pavlushka: I'd hazard that you don't really need 'sudo' for this.
<pavlushka> ducasse: krytarik yep, no i dont need sudo to execute that command as I see it
<pavlushka> so kinda good news then
<krytarik> Yeah, makes it much easier indeed. :)
<ducasse> pavlushka: good, then just put it in ~/.xsessionrc
<nanas> hello
<pavlushka> ducasse: yeah, that worked, thanks
<ducasse> pavlushka: np
<pavlushka> ducasse: and one more thing, I tried to run that "xinput" command on an ssh session replied "unable to connect to x session", any workaround?
<ducasse> pavlushka: which x server do you want it to connect to?
<pavlushka> ducasse: on a remote machine on my home network
<pavlushka> ducasse: suppose an RPI3 with stretch
<zizu> hello
<pavlushka> zizu: hello
<netochka> hey. anyone here in the mood for helping someone?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | netochka
<ubottu> netochka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ducasse> pavlushka: 'export DISPLAY=:0', then run xinput
<anurodh> unity tweak tool not working in ubuntu 17.10
<netochka> Got it. So, the thing is i'm a newbie in linux. i'm using xubuntu and everything is so damn small in the browsers like firefox and chrome. i tried the unity tweak but it doesnt help the browser. i also tried the settings in firefox and increased the font size and also unchecked the box that lets pages to choose their own font. still the same
<netochka> i actually had to use ctrl+scroll in here too, in order to see properly
<anurodh> how to run  unity tweak tool in ubuntu 17.10
<pundirsumit> gnome tweak will work on 17.10 not unity tweak..
<pavlushka> ducasse: ty again
<anurodh> How to Move Ubuntu 17.10 Launcher to Bottom of the Screen
<erandi> hi
<kille> good morning guys. i installed mysql yesterday via terminal and did not set root password...but now i cant connect to it, it says access denied. tried purging and removing, did not do anything for me. anyont have an idea as to what i can do to either remove mysql and install it fresh with actuall passwords or even if i can connect as root to mysql and change the psws or something, that would help a stack?
<cart_man> what is the command make apt-get print all the filepaths for the files installed with specified paths?
<cart_man> what is the command make apt-get print all the filepaths for the files installed with specified package`?
<ducasse> cart_man: dpkg -L package
<lotuspsychje> anurodh: install gnome-tweak-tool and you can change there
<kille> good morning guys. i installed mysql yesterday via terminal and did not set root password...but now i cant connect to it, it says access denied. tried purging and removing, did not do anything for me. anyont have an idea as to what i can do to either remove mysql and install it fresh with actuall passwords or even if i can connect as root to mysql and change the psws or something, that would help a stack?
<Jack3k3> hi all, im trying to compile a c++ program as ' g++ -v -I. -std=c++11 main.cpp ' and I keep getting a bunch of errors saying "in function lmdb::enc_create():main.cpp: undefined reference to mdb_env_create "
<Jack3k3> it seems this is referring to the liblmdb-dev library that i need to link against, but ive tried everything to link it and it just wont
<kille> Jack3k3 mdb_env_create is not defined as a method in main.cpp or one of its references...maybe you need to update your path to include the lib path for the method, make sure the headers and source exist in that path for that method
<kille> so you tried that i take it.
<Jack3k3> kille, well my program includes lmdb++.h which subsequently uses those functions like mdb_env_create and also includes the file lmdb.h which is where mdb_env_create should be defined
<lpmusic> kille: iirc, by default you should be able to connect without a password if you're root
<Jack3k3> so on my system I can see I have /usr/include/lmdb.h and /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblmdb.so  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblmdb.a
<lpmusic> kille: worst case you can restart mysqld like so:   mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables
<kille> lpmusic tried that, did not work.
<kille> :(
<ducasse> Jack3k3: this is not really an ubuntu question, have you tried a c++ related channel? !alis can help you find one.
<ducasse> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<kille> jack3k3 does your path include the libs folder? i know you can compile as well and add a link folder in the compilation g++ command.
<erandi_> Geest31623
<erandi_> ....
<bazhang> erandi_, ubuntu support question?
<kille> massimo you in durban
<kille> ?
<lpmusic> kille: the only other thing I can think of if that didn't work is you could rm -fvr /var/lib/mysql/mysql (assuming there's nothing in the mysql database you need to keep) then re-run mysql_install_db
<netochka> Got it. So, the thing is i'm a newbie in linux. i'm using xubuntu and everything is so damn small in the browsers like firefox and chrome. i tried the unity tweak but it doesnt help the browser. i also tried the settings in firefox and increased the font size and also unchecked the box that lets pages to choose their own font. still the same
<kille> lpmusic thanks man, i will try that
<kille> but purge should have done the same right?
<ducasse> netochka: are you using a hidpi screen?
<netochka> i actually dont know if my screen is hidpi or not.
<netochka> :/
<ducasse> netochka: can you pastebin the output of 'xrandr'?
<netochka> it's asus laptop ux410 and 1920*1080 res 14"
<ducasse> ok, so not hidpi
<lpmusic> kille: probably should have, but I'm not certain
<netochka> it was the same for here. had to use ctrl+scroll to make the text readable
<kille> lpmusic :( mysqld_safe Directory '/var/run/mysqld' for UNIX socket file don't exists.
<kille> when i run sudo mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables
<lpmusic> kille: odd, that's weird, I've used that before on other distros/OS's, but even the ubuntu guide says that's how you should do it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<lpmusic> well, I guess the guide suggests mysqld rather than mysqld_safe
<kille> lpmusic, let me try that guide from top to bottom
<kille> thanks
<kille> lpmusic it could be a socket issue...
<kille> so i need to edit some cfg's
<lotuspsychje> im having a weird issue on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1749237 the hd only gets detected on 1 usb3.0 port (if) connected at boot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1749237 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "External usb 3.0 harddisk not detected by default on 16.04.3" [Undecided,New]
<amazoniantoad> Hey I can't seem to get my audio to go through my blutooth
<amazoniantoad> I can see the device and connect to it, but not get audio to go through
<Travankor> install blue ez and pulseaudio
<amazoniantoad> Travankor, isn't pulseaudio installed by default? Also what would blue ez fix? Isn't that just a bluetooth manager?
<mjayk> amazoniantoad, can you see the BT device in the audio settings?
<amazoniantoad> No. I see it in bluetooth listing though
<mjayk> and can you pair / connect them
<amazoniantoad> yes
<mjayk> https://askubuntu.com/questions/824404/bluetooth-speaker-connected-but-not-listed-in-sound-output tried that ?
<amazoniantoad> mjayk, thanks I'll give it a try later
<stefan_> Hi. I'm lacking the terminology to google this efficiently: I want to set up a Postfix container to act as a "gateway" to send emails from other servers (status emails) on the same network. What should i search for?
<hateball> stefan_: This is probably what you want http://www.postfix.org/BASIC_CONFIGURATION_README.html#relay_from
<stefan_> @hateball Thanks!
<forgon> What is the right URL for Ubuntu zesty? I tried putting 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty main restricted universe multiverse' in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/official-package-repositories.list
<bazhang>  17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. forgon
<bazhang> forgon,  you need an end of life upgrade for that
<forgon> bazhang: So it's basically dead?
<bazhang> forgon, let me get you the link
<forgon> bazhang: Okay, I will try 'artful' then?
<bazhang> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> forgon, thats soon to be eol as well, the non LTS are nine months support
<bazhang> forgon, you should really read the link, then decide on the best course of action
<forgon> bazhang: Perhaps a *manual* installation of that one package I need would be better.
<forgon> bazhang: What do packagers do when something is required that is currently unavailable for the LTS version?
<bazhang> forgon, thats your choice, but since it's end of life we wont support it here
<shrave> join / #webcompat
<sosn> Hi, suddenly I'm having problems with the grep tool. it's so strange... this started to fail 10 minutes ago:
<sosn> $ echo "123456789" | grep [0-9]*
<sosn> $ cd /etc/asterisk/
<sosn> $ echo "123456789" | grep [0-9]*
<sosn> 123456789
<sosn> When I'm in home,  echo "123456789" | grep [0-9]* doesn`t return anything
<forgon> Thanks anyway, bazhang. I have used artful, but I must also find something better for the future :|
<mint> hi i have poor sound quality in mint sylvia
<mint> but when i live boot it has fine quality
<mint> what might be reason
<EriC^^> sosn: try with grep "[0-9]*"
<geirha> sosn: That meanst you have at least one file starting with a digit in your current directory, so the shell replaces [0-9]* with all the matching filenames, before running grep
<Goldi22> hello can someone help with this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1006120/pptp-split-tunneling
<sosn> Solved, thanks, EriC^^ and geirha for the explanation
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<rgrundstrom> Hello everyone
<Haris> on 14.04.3, has apache been updated to accept multiple spec in one location config block ?
<Haris> for e.g., I'v configured one location block to filter /config . but its still allowing direct URL access to /config/database.php
<Haris> my understanding of apache/httpd config is that if one denies traffic to parent URL, access to subsequent tree is denied by default. This is not happening on 14.04.3. traffic to /config is denied, but allowed to /config/database.php
<anurodh> how to play wmv file on ubuntu 17.10
<sanroot>  i did pulseaudio -k ; and pulseaudio --start ;but now no sound  why ?
<BluesKaj> sanroot, open alsamixer in the console and make sure your vol ctls are over 80% and disable automute
<Haris> guys, anyone ?
<BluesKaj> also, use the M key to unmute any ctls with MM, sanroot
<sanroot> ok
<Boyette> hi any ubuntu experts here
<BluesKaj> Boyette, this is Ubuntu support
<Boyette> lol i just recently discovered IRC is still active
<Boyette> used it in the 90's but thought it died
<Boyette> apparentely it didnt or it rised again
<Boyette> if i press mt prt sc button it doesnt make a screenshot but my keyboard gets unresponsive
<Boyette> and a few minutes later my system crashes completely
<Boyette> only i can use the mouse in the period between pressing prt sc and system crash
<Boyette> but also panel doesnt work.. like clicking to open the terminal for example wont work
<kraghot> hi guys, I have a question: cups seems to print an extra blank page at the end of every print job. I cannot figure out why and have already tried looking around for a solution but nothing worked. I had 16.04 and there it worked okay, but with 17.10 this problem appears
<wenzhu> bbbnn
<wenzhu> mnmnb
<Boyette> .
<Boyette> <Boyette> if i press mt prt sc button it doesnt make a screenshot but my keyboard gets unresponsive
<Boyette> <Boyette> and a few minutes later my system crashes completely
<Boyette> <Boyette> only i can use the mouse in the period between pressing prt sc and system crash
<Boyette> <Boyette> but also panel doesnt work.. like clicking to open the terminal for example wont work
<BluesKaj> !patience | Boyette
<ubottu> Boyette: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Boyette> ah ok
<Boyette> sorry i thought it will disappear because many logging keeps coming
<BillD73> Boyette: highly unlikely tha I can help ya lol but what is the problem?
<Boyette> well i just wrote it
<Boyette> 2 times :P
<Boyette> <Boyette> <Boyette> if i press mt prt sc button it doesnt make a screenshot but my keyboard gets unresponsive
<Boyette> <Boyette> <Boyette> and a few minutes later my system crashes completely
<Boyette> <Boyette> <Boyette> only i can use the mouse in the period between pressing prt sc and system crash
<Boyette> <Boyette> <Boyette> but also panel doesnt work.. like clicking to open the terminal for example wont work
<BillD73> what are you on? what version Ubuntu?
<Boyette> No LSB modules are available.
<Boyette> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Boyette> Description:	Ubuntu Bionic Beaver (development branch)
<Boyette> Release:	18.04
<Boyette> Codename:	bionic
<BillD73> wrong channel. Try #ubuntu+1 iirc
<Boyette> ok
<BillD73> This is a support channel for LTS versions listed in topic
<Boyette> its an lts version
<BillD73> my bad  Im a lil behind the times lol I just left 14not to long ago for 16 lol
<Boyette> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/ubuntu-18-04-lts-release-schedule
<ioria> Boyette, that key should be linked to gnome-screenshot . Try to run it from terminal and check the output
<Boyette> just run gnome-screenshot from terminal ?
<ioria> yep
<Boyette> should be gnome-utils
<Boyette> gnome-screenshot not found
<frechdachs69> Q: which package do I have to install to get 'Xvnc' ?
<Boyette> i installed it now
<ioria> Boyette, no
<Boyette> now it works :P
<Boyette> how can that be suddenly gone
<ioria> Boyette, find the sw linked to the key
<Boyette> very weird
<akik> Boyette: you could grep for that package name in /var/log/apt/history*
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/FUCEwmrz
<Boyette> its fixed nwo
<Boyette> now
<Boyette> missing packages causes complete systemcrash.. unbelievable
<Boyette> its supposed to tell me not crash me
<metastable> 1. Depends on what packages were missing. If you've removed critical packages, the facility that would tell you might be missing. 2. I believe you're using a development version anyway.
<Boyette> No LSB modules are available.
<Boyette> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Boyette> Description:	Ubuntu Bionic Beaver (development branch)
<Boyette> Release:	18.04
<Boyette> Codename:	bionic
<Boyette> almost release date
<metastable> Yup. You're using a development version. It's in development. It's still being developed. As in, it's not done yet, and therefore liable to exhibit odd behaviors.
<akik> Boyette: if you didn't uninstall it, it could be a release problem. make a bug report about it
<Boyette> no i didnt uninstall it
<Boyette> where do u report that
<akik> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<akik> Boyette: further discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Boyette> will create launchpad account
<Boyette> thx akik
<Boyette> i was there already
<Sircle_> HI
<Sircle_> Can anyone see why I can't create a symlink?
<Sircle_> user1@u:/var/www/html/$ sudo ln -s error.log /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Sircle_> ln: failed to create symbolic link '/var/log/apache2/error.log': File exists
<Sircle_> user1@u:/var/www/html/$ ls -la /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Sircle_> -rw-r----- 1 root adm 2139118 Feb 14 05:15 /var/log/apache2/error.log
<forgon> Sircle_: Most likely, you got the syntax wrong
<forgon> Sircle_: You first specifiy the target and then the linkname, not the other way around.
<Sircle_> hm
<metastable> I also question the wisdom of making your error log available in the web root. That's likely to expose data you don't want exposed.
<Sircle_> forgon, user1@u:/var/www/html$ sudo ln -s /var/log/apache2/error.log => apacheErrors.log
<Sircle_> -bash: apacheErrors.log: Permission denied
<Sircle_> user1@u:/var/www/html$
<metastable> Sircle_: First, why are you trying to do this?
<Sircle_> so my devs can see error logs via a webpage.
<Sircle_> I am curious why permission errors is observed
<forgon> Sircle_: `sudo ln -s /var/log/apache2/error.log => apacheErrors.log ` what does that => even mean?
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<BillD73> try removing "=>"
<metastable> Sircle_: So, that's a terrible idea, because more than your devs will be able to see that.
<Sircle_> forgon,  means create a symlink named apacheErrors.log that actually points to the real file : in var/log/apache2/error.log
<metastable> Sircle_: You're exposing potentially sensitive data to anyone who can hit that server.
<metastable> Sircle_: That's not how the command works. Please read 'man ln'.
<metastable> Be glad you didn't do that on Solaris. It would have accepted the command and overwritten the real file with a link to its now-empty self.
<Sircle_> [Wed Feb 14 05:33:28.032493 2018] [core:error] [pid 22190] [client 124.29.222.195:38228] AH00037: Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/www/html/apacheErrors.log
<Sircle_> metastable,  thats what I want. Only devs will know the file name to access. THeres no way to get directory tree unless filename is known
<metastable> Sircle_: That's not secure. At all.
<Sircle_> its internal server and feasible
<Sircle_> metastable,  can you tell me how to do it?
<Sircle_> I am ok if all devs can access it
<metastable> I'm just going to repeat what I just said. That's NOT secure, and it being an internal server isn't an excuse.
<Sircle_> metastable,  security is NOT needed in staging/ dev environment...........
<metastable> Hold on, I'm going to go over here and laugh for a moment...
<Sircle_> Iam here for a syntax permission error. I am interested, in ANY way, of the error EVEN if I do not do it.
<metastable> Okay, I'm back. Yes, it absolutely is. I LOVE finding insecure dev environments, they're a great jumping point to production networks.
<Sircle_> I wonder why it is happneing
<Sircle_> metastable,  I am here for knowing why its not working. WHats wrong with my syntax. Please ignore if its secure or not.
<Sircle_> thanks
<metastable> Sircle_: No. I'm not going to ignore if it's secure or not. I don't knowingly give people terrible advice, and what you're doing is terrible. If you're bound and determined to do stupid things, then you can read the man page for 'ln' yourself.
<TJ-> Sircle_: the target of the sym-link is outside the vhost's document root
<Sircle_> metastable,  you made your point. now please do not collaborate
<Sircle_> TJ-,  hm. is there a way I can include it/ show it on web?
<Sircle_> metastable,  why would anyone come here and not read man page. You do not know the solution and I cannot waste time on this argument. I thank you and request you to not comment any further
<metastable> Sircle_: Apache's documentation details how vhosts work. You should probably go read that to. And I'll comment if I want to.
<Sircle_> Second question: How can I make a symlink in apache root of a file outside apache root. The permissions of that file are -rw-r----- 1 root adm  filenameHere
<Sircle_> metastable, Your comment not needed. You can give "unwanted comments" for sure.
<tpr> hi, I have a quite specific question in my mind. for ubuntu 16.04 the default ntp server was changed from *.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org to ntp.ubuntu.com - was this change discussed in some mailinglist beforehand and/or where could I find more information about this change?
<tpr> or maybe the change was that ntp.ubuntu.com started to point ubuntu.com hosted servers instead of being just cnamed to those pool domains. can anyone recall any details on this?
<Pici> tpr: interesting question.  It looks like there was some conversation about it here (and some links to bugs, mailing lists mentioned as well): https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/01/25/%23ubuntu-meeting.txt
<tpr> Pici: hmm, I see. that's a tad bit older than I thought. there were recent changes (wrt. moving away from ntpd to timesyncd for 16.04), maybe I mistakenly took that as this turning point
<tpr> however, looking at one 14.04 instance I still have up & running, its /etc/default/ntpdate points to ntp.ubuntu.com already. so the change wasn't not just for 16.04 I suppose.
<tpr> it could have been though that at that point of time that domain was just a cname for the pool. it's quite hard to search for relevant pieces though, or I'm looking from the wrong places :-)
<Pici> tpr: I also see it mentioned in a bunch of changelogs around the beginning of 2016 too though.
<MrObvious> Hello there
<tpr> Pici: I see that there's been a patch for quite a long time, change from pool in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntp/1:4.2.0a-10ubuntu2 and change to ntp.ubuntu.com in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntp/1:4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu1
<tpr> Pici: do you happen to know if the build files are version controlled somewhere? would make it easier to follow the changes :-)
<TJ-> Sircle: to do what you want securely this is how to do it: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/apache2-secure-log-access-site-example.conf
<MrObvious> Any reason  why would VirtualBox freeze my system the moment I start a virtual machine? . not even CTRL ALT PrntScrn RESIUB can reboot the PC
<MrObvious> My Vbox version is 5.0.40
<Sircle> How to copy only last 100 lines of a file instead of copying full file?
<Pici> tpr: does ntp.conf just list ntp.ubuntu.com? I just installed a fresh copy on a 16.04 server I had laying around and it has both the pool servers and ntp.ubuntu.com listed
<TJ-> Sircle: "tail -n 100 file"
<Sircle> TJ-,  those will be "last" 100 lines?
<tpr> Pici: I'll have to install a 16.04 to see I suppose. on one server I was able to find the vps provider had changed the settings
<leftyfb> Sircle: did you try it?
<freedomfox> hello
<Sircle> TJ-,  leftyfb the following worked * * * * * (sleep 10; rm /var/www/html/apacheErrors.log; tail -n 100 /var/log/apache2/error.log >> /var/www/html/apacheErrors.log;)
<leftyfb> Sircle: why do you need to do that?
<Sircle> leftyfb, only want some part of error.log (last 100 lines)
<leftyfb> Sircle: why do you need to write the last 100 lines of the apache error log to a new location?
<Sircle> leftyfb,  because I only need 100
<leftyfb> Sircle: why do you need to write the apache error log to a new location?
<Sircle> leftyfb,  because I only need 100 and serve them on apache
<leftyfb> Sircle: I'm just curious why.
<Sircle> for devs to see erorrs
<Sircle> on  a webpage
<untoreh> how do I set a fixed mac address for a usb with vendorid xxxx
<leftyfb> untoreh: you mean spoof your mac address?
<untoreh> leftyfb: no I mean stopping frigging android device changing my dns servers because NetworkManager thinks its a new connection because the mac address is always different
<untoreh> leftyfb: i think it would be basically the opposite of spoofing :o
<oerheks> untoreh, set fixed mac on ubuntu? or does that android connect to ubuntu, ics?
<untoreh> oerheks: yes kk tethering to ubuntu
<oerheks> duhh.. what makes you think the usb vendorID is send when connecting?
<untoreh> oerheks: mm vendorid just a good as any "fixed" config to use to pin the mac action
<untoreh> oerheks: but if the action is in the net subsystem i guess it is not available ?
<oerheks> is your android the gateway, or ubuntu?
<untoreh> oerheks: android
<TJ-> Sircle: there's a much better, more secure way, to do the log viewing. See Option 2 in my example for you here http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/apache2-secure-log-access-site-example.conf
<tpr> Pici: btw, was ntpd installed per default, or did you check the config of timesyncd too? iirc that may have been the change there
<oerheks> untoreh, https://appuals.com/ubuntu-16-04-to-17-10-wifi-and-ethernet-problem/ >>> sudo nano /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf >> wifi.scan-rand-mac-address=no
<oerheks> this is standard no, AFAIK
<untoreh> oerheks: that thing is already set to no
<oerheks> untoreh, i guess your android itself changes mac??
<BeforeClick> has anyone a clear tutorial on how to install node.js, that he/she has tried themselves?
<BeforeClick> ps not the old version in the distro
<TJ-> untoreh: I wrote a udev rule to do something like that just a few days ago, let's see if I can find it
<untoreh> oerheks: I think networkmanager sees a usb device with tethering capability and creates a a new interface with a random mac address, android has no control over it
<untoreh> oerheks: if you disconnect the device the interface is garbage collected
<TJ-> untoreh: Here we go. In this case the aim was to generate unique MACs for multiple identical devices which had identical MACs, but you'd just need to change the RUN command here to set a fixed address, either using 'macchanger' with other options or using "/sbin/ip link set %k address 11:22:33:44:55:66"
<TJ-> untoreh: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/81-net-fix-mac-duplicates.conf
<jp_> / list
<TJ-> untoreh: instead of matching with "ATTR{address}"== ... you'd want ATTRS{idVendor}=="VVVV", ATTRS{idProduct}=="PPPP",
<hitchhiker54> hey all. anyone about that's familiar with the differences between a release kernel and one compiled from mainline? all i can find on the topic is a vague 'might miss some drivers'
<TJ-> hitchhiker54: The primary difference is the mainline builds don't contain any Ubuntu 'SAUCE' patches, don't include the ZFS module, and don't add some apparmor patches required by lxc/lxd
<hitchhiker54> ah ok, thanks TJ, that's really useful especially the apparmor detail. maybe that will change in 4.16 if the ubuntu stuff get mainlined. I'm planning a learning project and was considering a ubuntu base with 4.14 but that might not work so well with snaps in the way i want
<TJ-> hitchhiker54: right, that'd be a gotchya most likely
<hitchhiker54> i saw an article on fully modular linux with a very sparse base install and only allowing apps from flatpak. this appeals to me as they can all be nailed down and was thinking to try it for myself on ubuntu + snaps. unfortunatley my test laptop loses wirless eevry update since 4.1 due to a regressions thats not fixed in 16.04 or 17.10
<untoreh> nope
<untoreh> TJ-: I have to hook into the interface name i think, I would just use NAME="enp36s0f3u2u1"
<untoreh> TJ-: would that work?
<TJ-> untoreh: KERNEL=="enp36..."
<forgon> With Ubuntu 16.04, where do I specify APT's default release?
<forgon> It used to be /etc/apt/apt.conf, but now it's somewhere else?
<tomeaton17> I am trying to find my raspberry pi device on a very busy work network. Is there such an ip scan tool where you can perform an initial scan, connect the pi and peform a next scan to see new devices?
<TJ-> tomeaton17: you might be able to do it looking the neighbour MAC address vendor prefixes
<SuperJonotron> OpenJdk 8u162 indicates released on site but is not avaialble via apt-get.  anybody know how to specify a build for openjdk with apt-get or other methods for ubuntu?
<TJ-> tomeaton17: as in "ip neigh show | grep 'b8:27:eb' "
<lordcirth_work> tomeaton17, TJ- , if you want to see changes, how about: watch -d permanent "ip neigh show | grep 'b8:27:eb' "
<lordcirth_work> Then plug it in
<lordcirth_work> watch will keep checking and highlight any change
<TJ-> tomeaton17: the local ARP cache is only going to work if the raspi and local PC talk to each other, if they're linked via a switch.
<tomeaton17> Turns out there are a lot of pis on the network! None of them were the correct one however, will try watching
<TJ-> tomeaton17: I wondered if that may be the case when you asked :)
<TJ-> tomeaton17: you can use nmap to find it
<tomeaton17> how do I do that?
<TJ-> tomeaton17: you'll still need to figure out which one it is, but e.g: "sudo nmap -sP 10.254.1.0/24 | awk '/^Nmap/{ip=$NF}/B8:27:EB/{print ip}' "
<tomeaton17> Okay I will give that a go, but its probably easier to just connect via the serial console
<TJ-> tomeaton17: does it not have a hostname set that can be found on the network with mdns?
<TJ-> tomeaton17: e.g. "avahi-resolve-host-name -4 noc.local" (raspi hostname is 'noc' )
<neurre> ouch
<neurre> i was just doing upgrade from 16.04 to 17.10
<neurre> I got triggers looping, abandoned
<neurre> The upgrade will continue but 'libc-bin' package may not be in a working state.
<alfredo> 1234
<neurre> i wonder if i am in trouble?
<alfredo> 1234
<EriC^^> neurre: after it's done try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tpr> Pici: ok, I just tested it with clean installs of both server & desktop 16.04.3, desktop doesn't seem to have automatic time fetching enabled (as per time & date settings), but the server one has (with timesyncd, according to timedatectl). both default to ntp.ubuntu.com alone when enabled
<Amis> Hello! (16.04) Is it possible to make Ubuntu automatically mount anything that looks like a drive or device? Like I have several NTFS partitions and I want them to be mounted on boot without having to manually add them to some config file.
<neurre> EriC^^, ok thanks will do
<Tin_man> Amis, here is a few ways, some involve editing fstab, some don't you can choose the one you want.
<Tin_man> https://askubuntu.com/questions/164926/how-to-make-partitions-mount-at-startup
<ubuntu-noob-user> Hello everyone!!!
<ubuntu-noob-user> There is a problem stucking me here.
<Amis> Tin_man, thanks I'll check it out
<genii> !details | ubuntu-noob-user
<ubottu> ubuntu-noob-user: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ubuntu-noob-user> I 've tried everything that I found at google, but anything helepd.
<ubuntu-noob-user> Ubuntu only log as guest user.
<ubuntu-noob-user> I cant log and switch user either.
<ubuntu-noob-user> I am using ubuntu 16.04 lts
<forgon> ubuntu-noob-user: Can you switch ttys, with Ctrl-Alt-F6 for example?
<ubuntu-noob-user> forgon: yes, I can.
<forgon> ubuntu-noob-user: You can't log in without a graphical environment?
<ubuntu-noob-user> forgon: The login display manager prompts only the guest user.
<lordcirth_work> ubuntu-noob-user, yes but in a tty can you log in?
<ubuntu-noob-user> Yes, I can log in any user at tty environment
<neurre> oh noes
<andrew_> Hi, is there a reason to use ubuntu over linux mint?
<andrew_> I'm using mint right now in a vm
<neurre> "The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. "
<neurre> :-(
<leftyfb> andrew_: that's not really a good question to be asked here. This is a support channel for Ubuntu
<forgon> ubuntu-noob-user: Maybe your user is missing in a group that is required for your login manager?
<neurre> any suggestions what to do now?
<leftyfb> neurre: try: sudo apt-get update ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<ubuntu-noob-user> forgon: I don't know how to check it
<JonelethIrenicus> why isn't aptitude the default?
<JonelethIrenicus> when you run into a package conflict apt is horrible to use
<JonelethIrenicus> in comparison
<ubuntu-noob-user> forgon: mind you help me?
<neurre> leftyfb, I get unknown option a
<forgon> ubuntu-noob-user: Are you sure your config is correct? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM <- did you check the options here?
<leftyfb> neurre: sorry sudo dpkg-configure -a
<lordcirth_work> I thought the fix command was dpkg --configure -a
<neurre> leftyfb, command not found
<neurre> "sudo dpkg --configure -a" prints nothing
<ubuntu-noob-user> forgon: I have accountservice running
<ubuntu-noob-user> forgon: https://pastebin.com/ftEBgGNv
<neurre> doh
<ubuntu-noob-user> mine lightdm config
<neurre> i think i shall just pack my homedir and do a fresh install :/
<forgon> ubuntu-noob-user: No, please give /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<forgon> ubuntu-noob-user: As the article states, that configuration you posted is totally ignored with accounts service running
<tfitts> Anyone use monit?  I have a bash script that works fine when I run it from the command line but when I try using the start service button in monit it doesn't do anything
<ubuntu-noob-user> forgon: https://pastebin.com/EUqx7aLN
<ioria> ubuntu-noob-user, that file does not do much
<forgon> ubuntu-noob-user: Here is what you can try:
<forgon> Change UID_MIN in /etc/login.defs to 500
<forgon> then `sudo service accounts-daemon restart; sudo service lightdm restart`
<ubuntu-noob-user> forgon: Okay thanks
<tomeaton17> Thanks I managed to get it in the serial console
<Pinkamena_D> Getting 30% constant cpu use on gnome-shell even after disabling all extensions
<Pinkamena_D> has anyone managed to fix this? Do I also need to log out and in to test each extension or disabling it should show improvement?
<tpr> Pici: okay, made some further experiments. 15.04 uses ntpdate during the boot (if-up) on ntp.ubuntu.com and then afterwardss timesyncd from pool, 15.10 uses timesyncd only with ntp.ubuntu.com, 16.04 also timesyncd + ntp.ubuntu.com, 17.10 also the same
<tpr> Pici: where did you find the discussion from spring '16? :)
<Pici> tpr: I just was looking at the changelogs for the ntp package.  Also , you might get some headway asking in #ubuntu-devel, this seems like it *might* be a topic appropriate for there
<leftyfb> neurre: if you haven't started the fresh install already, you can try sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade # verify that it's pulling from xenial repo's during the update
<tpr> Pici: yeah, looking into the package changelogs indicate mostly that a patch has been carried with. but ntpd is not installed per default, instead of it timesyncd from systemd is used :-) but thanks!
<neurre> leftyfb, it is pulling from artful
<leftyfb> oh, you upgraded to 17.10
<neurre> well sort of
<neurre> it aborted at some point
<neurre> so my system is sort of broken
<neurre> i dont know if it is fixable
<leftyfb> did you try what I suggested above?
<neurre> it says nothing to update
<neurre> would i dare to reboot?
<neurre> is there something else i could do to verify system sanity?
<leftyfb> neurre: sounds to me like it should work ... but no guarantees
<neurre> rebooting now
<LinuxREx55> i speak spanish
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<neurre> i get to login prompt but after i login i dont get to desktop, or at least i get very quickly back to login screen
<neurre> how do i debug/fix that?
<EriC^^> neurre: start with checking that you own ~/.Xauthority
<EriC^^> try the guest account
<neurre> EriC^^, -rw------- my user
<neurre> is my .Xauthority
<EriC^^> does the guest account work at all?
<neurre> how do i get to guest account?
<neurre> i dont think i have guest account setup
<neurre> i could do adduser in terminal i guess?
<EriC^^> neurre: try from the tty, DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm
<neurre> that works
<neurre> i think it is gnome desktop which has issue
<administrador_> hello
<EriC^^> try reinstalling the package and some dependencies maybe
<administrador_> i need some help with nagios core
<EriC^^> neurre: when you try from the login manager, does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say anything?
<leftyfb> administrador_: you might try #ubuntu-server or #nagios
<EriC^^> or possibly /etc/gdm/ or something? neurre
<neurre> EriC^^, nothing interesting in Xorg.0.log
<neurre> i will remove ubuntu-desktop and whatever is the gnome desktop package
<tfitts> I have a bash script that I need to run as another user or at least using their environment.  is there an easy way to do this?  the bash script calls a ruby rake task that requires a version of ruby that isn't even install for root.
<neurre> and try reinstalling
<Guest94276> lol
<EriC^^> neurre: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-desktop
<EriC^^> neurre: ubuntu-gnome-desktop *
<Guest94276> sudo su apt get sniper
<Guest94276> for web site
<EriC^^> tfitts: sudo -iu <user> /script.sh
<Guest94276> cyborg linux
<EriC^^> !debsums | neurre this might be helpful
<EriC^^> !info debsums | neurre this might be helpful
<ubottu> neurre this might be helpful: debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2 (artful), package size 41 kB, installed size 120 kB
<tfitts> EriC^^:  monit already runs as root.  do I still do sudo from root?
<EriC^^> tfitts: yeah
<leftyfb> tfitts: sudo su <otheruser>
<leftyfb> tfitts: then run the script
<EriC^^> sudo -i changes the environment stuff
<EriC^^> "su -" is similar i think, not too sure of the differences
<neurre> no luck
<EriC^^> neurre: is there anything in /etc/gdm ?
<EriC^^> neurre: sorry, i meant /var/log/gdm
<neurre> checking with debsums now
<igrekun> Guys, I just installed gnome-extensions-tools on 17.10 and set my UI on fire. Is there any way to revert changes?
<neurre> in /var/log/ there is gdm3 which is empty
<igrekun> My dock now turned into hot-corner and half icons turned into default
<neurre> debsums didnt find anything interesting
<leftyfb> neurre: you know with 17.10 you'll have to upgrade again in July right? 16.04 is supported till 2021. 18.04 which will be out in April would have been a cleaner upgrade from 16.04 and will be supported till 2023
<Thoomsen> /me is now away: Ich bin zur Zeit nicht online. Hinterlasse mir eine Nachricht.
<leftyfb> Thoomsen: please don't
<neurre> well that doesnt help much now..
<tfitts> leftyfb: I'm trying to get the script to be trigger using monit.  I already have the script working from the shell if I manually sudo to the user, but when I  try running it through monit it doesn't work
<leftyfb> tfitts: are you using monit to keep it running? If so, you should use a systemd unit which would do the same thing and give you the ability to run as a user
<EriC^^> neurre: i'd clean install, there's no knowing what's broken and stuff now
<tfitts> yes, I'm trying to use monit to keep it running.  I'm not familiar with a systemd unit
<leftyfb> tfitts: it's just as easy to create a systemd unit as a profile for monit
<tfitts> are you saying don't use monit at all or you're saying create a systemd unit and run/monitor that using monit?
<leftyfb> tfitts: if you create a systemd unit, you won't need monit
<leftyfb> tfitts: https://www.devdungeon.com/content/creating-systemd-service-files
<debouncer> hello
<debouncer> I just upgrade the ubuntu from 16.04 to 17.10
<debouncer> however I cannot login or do anyhing with periphals
<debouncer> i cant even move the cursor
<debouncer> can someone help me please?
<GrandPa-G> I want to run a startx foocommand automatically at boot. I am booting into terminal mode. Where would I put the startx command? is rc.local the right place?
<debouncer> please help me
<leftyfb> !ask | debouncer
<ubottu> debouncer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<debouncer> it takes some keyboard inputs in booting up
<leftyfb> GrandPa-G: I would create a systemd unit
<debouncer> while booting up
<DiecastMessiah> debouncer, no one will answer unless you give more info on the problem.. Like what hardware you have ectect
<debouncer> Like cpu motherboard?
<leftyfb> debouncer: what do you mean it takes more keyboard inputs in booting up?
<DiecastMessiah> debouncer, maybe in your case the keyboard or mouse and if getting errors what are they... I am a newbie so i will most likey not able to help... but just letting ya know you have to ask question the right way
<debouncer> When I restarted it, during the boot up process (the process which you see everything is OK messages) I can some characters on black screen
<debouncer> I can some characters on black
<debouncer> I can type **
<debouncer> Then when login screen came, cannot do anything
<lordcirth_work> debouncer, what if you hit ctrl-alt-F2?
<ubuntu-noob-user> forgon is gone?
<ubuntu-noob-user> The problem with login still remains
<DiecastMessiah> debouncer, i not sure but i think you'll have to reset the xorg config files... maybe lookup on the web how to reset xorg. but i am new so again not 100% but i had problem doing a upgrade
<debouncer> it shows the terminal for a sec
<ubuntu-noob-user> Lightdm only logs the guest user.
<debouncer> then return back to login screen
<debouncer> lordcirth_work
<ubuntu-noob-user> I can see the other users, but when I click on them it prompsts the guest user account
<akik> DiecastMessiah: xorg doesn't have config file anymore. well it has snippets of it in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d but not the old style config
<akik> DiecastMessiah: it'll still use one if you create it
<DiecastMessiah> akik, thank you yeah it been a 4 or 5 years sense i used linux.. started up again just 4 days ago
<debouncer> cntl+alt+f1 and cntl+alt+f2 also doesnt work
<ioria> debouncer, on 17.10   f3 should work
<debouncer> Everything seems OK except starting user manager
<debouncer> starting user manager for uid 125
<debouncer> It doesnt have OK check next to it
<ioria> debouncer, looks like a gdm issue
<debouncer> ioria any way to fix it?
<ioria> debouncer, can you login in console ?
<DiecastMessiah> debouncer, looks liek youhave to install xserver-xorg-input-all package .. you may have to use the live cd or use the ubuntu recover mode to be able do the commands
<debouncer> I prefer fix it without live cd
<debouncer> 'cause i have any
<DiecastMessiah> k well google search keyboard not working after updating ubuntu 17.10 that alot of different help
<akik> DiecastMessiah: you can boot from your hdd/ssd into the recovery mode, from the grub menu
<DiecastMessiah> i know that :)
<akik> DiecastMessiah: although the recovery mode is problematic for new users as it doesn't start the network automatically
<akik> DiecastMessiah: oh sorry :)
<akik> ^- meant for debouncer
<yosefrow_> nchambers, tmux for command line, terminator for gui multiplexer
<debouncer> I removed the nvidia  drivers on recovery mode
<debouncer> It worked
<debouncer> Thanks DiecastMessiah
<debouncer> and akik, ioria
<akik> nobody seems to have mentioned nvidia, but ok :)
<AggregatedExcept> hi
<AggregatedExcept> I have an eth0 interface (default)
<DiecastMessiah> debouncer, no problem
<AggregatedExcept> and a 3g mobile interface ppp0(inet addr:172.31.175.231  P-t-P:10.64.64.64  Mask:255.255.255.255)
<AggregatedExcept> I am running an UDP server on 0.0.0.0
<AggregatedExcept> it receives an UDP packet from 172.31.175.233
<AggregatedExcept> but response goes out on eth0
<AggregatedExcept> how can I fix routing?
<Guest46> Does anybody know how to fix VPN in lubuntu?
<AggregatedExcept> ppp adds only this row:
<AggregatedExcept> 10.64.64.64     *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<TJ-> AggregatedExcept: you'd need to add a default, or static, route, depending on what you want to happen
<AggregatedExcept> TJ-: I already have a default:
<AggregatedExcept> default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<AggregatedExcept> and I would like to keep that
<AggregatedExcept> TJ-: but I how can I add the 3G network to routing table as static if I know only my IP?
<TJ-> AggregatedExcept: right, so you need something like "ip route add 172.31.0.0/16 dev ppp0" - you may need to adjust the subnet and possibly add a via
<TJ-> AggregatedExcept: you can also add static routes via the Network Manager Connection Manager, on the IPv4 tab
<AggregatedExcept> TJ-: it is a server without gui, but how can I calculate the network address automatically from my IP?
<xaeB5> after a recent kernel update, trying to start a virtualbox VM freezes the computer and forces me to hold the power button to shut it off. the computer works fine until i try to start a VM. i selected an older kernel (4.4) from the GRUB menu and the VM starts fine. what could be going on?
<AggregatedExcept> TJ-: if I use an another SIM card with another private APN I get different IP: inet addr:10.212.154.5  P-t-P:10.64.64.64  Mask:255.255.255.255
<AggregatedExcept> but I need to get the network address to add a static route
<TJ-> AggregatedExcept: it looks from your examples that the PPP subnet is not the same as the subnet you're trying to route, therefore knowing the PPP subnet is not required, all you need is the subnet you need to route and the device name
<TJ-> AggregatedExcept: oh, sorry, I misread your earlier message. If you need to route the PPP subnet you need to ensure it's configured with the correct net-mask when it comes up (/16, or /24, rather than the current /32)
<akik> AggregatedExcept: you can use subnetcalc. you need the ip and netmask
<TJ-> AggregatedExcept: how have you configured the ppp0 interface, which service? ifupdown/network-manager/systemd-networkd/netplan ?
<AggregatedExcept> TJ-: I use wvdial, which uses pppd, which creates ppp0, I did nothing more
<TJ-> AggregatedExcept: OK, thinking about it, as you've got a point-to-point link that does need the /32 ... so you need to add a script/command to xvdial that creates the correct route and adds it
<TJ-> AggregatedExcept: try creating the script /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/add-route and then in that file "#!/bin/sh", "ip route add $PPP_IPPARM/24 dev $PPP_IFACE"
<TJ-> AggregatedExcept: look at the script /etc/ppp/ip-up  for more details on what variables are availale
<AggregatedExcept> TJ-: I tried create srcipt in the same folder already, but I think that information does not enough to create route
<AggregatedExcept> #       $1      the interface name used by pppd (e.g. ppp3)	ppp0 #       $2      the tty device name				/dev/ttyUSB3 #       $3      the tty device speed				115200 #       $4      the local IP address for the interface		172.31.175.233 #       $5      the remote IP address				10.64.64.64
<AggregatedExcept> TJ-: from this params ($1-$6) how can I create a route programatically?
<AggregatedExcept> which fits for example 172.31.175.151
<AggregatedExcept> $1      the interface name used by pppd (e.g. ppp3)	ppp0
<AggregatedExcept> $4      the local IP address for the interface	172.31.175.233
<AggregatedExcept> $5      the remote IP address	10.64.64.64
<AggregatedExcept> this three params are only relevant
<phelix> how can I make a file by root readable by everyone but writeable only to root? which chmod perms?
<AggregatedExcept> it is enough to create a default route, but I need only the private apn network
<nooneelse> phelix, there are tons of tools for calculating chmod out there, here is one of them https://chmod-calculator.com/
<phelix> thanks
<DiecastMessiah> phelix check out https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod and look at the Symbolic modes part
<phelix> nooneelse, so I made it 644. Its in my users home folder but the file is owned by root
<phelix> I don't want my user profile being able to edit this file only root
<phelix> But 644 still lets my user edit the file.
<phelix> I can chown -R root:root .nvidia-settings-rc and then chmod 644 .nvidia-settings-rc and then my user can still open and change it. Then its owned by my user account again
<DiecastMessiah> phelix maybe its the group ?? i forget the command chgrp or something like that
<phelix> well if i chown root:root the file... how is it that my user can modify it?
<DiecastMessiah> sorry no idea I would think it wouldn't ... but i am newbie
<lordcirth_work> phelix, there's a great guide to permissions here: https://linuxjourney.com/lesson/file-permissions
<vern> phelix: likely your non-root user can edit the file because the user owns the directory the file is in. technically they can't edit the file but they can delete the old file and create a new one with the same name
<oerheks> !acl
<linguini1> I just installed lubuntu 17.10 on a computer with 1 HDD and 1 SSD.  However, I don't see the SSD in /dev/ ; how can I troubleshoot this?
<tomreyn> linguini1: this posts your kernel ring buffer log to a pastebin, returning a URL you can post here:  dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> the ring buffer log may provide information which helps diagnosing this issue
<tomreyn> linguini1: if you know how your SSD is connected (on the SATA bus, USB, or is it actually an NVMe?)
<TJ-> linguini1: is the SSD on  an nvme interface?
<linguini1> The SSD is a M.2 PCI thing
<linguini1> http://termbin.com/3h19
<TJ-> linguini1: when we see the kernel log we'll know more; it's possible you're looking for a /dev/sd* when it's a /dev/nvme0n1 type node name
<linguini1> TJ-: I see no /dev/nvme*; dmesg is at http://termbin.com/3h19
<TJ-> linguini1: No, you're correct. I do see "[    4.708118] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_SB.PCI0.SAT0.PRT4._GTF, AE_NOT_FOUND (20170531/psparse-550" which indicates a possible problem with (interpretting the ACPI path) SouthBridge > PCI domain 0 > SATA device 0 > Port 4
<TJ-> linguini1: around that area we see thaat ata5 link is the only one "up" (which becomes /dev/sda)
<TJ-> linguini1: if you start the PC and enter it's firmware setup does that 'see' the SSD ?
<linguini1> TJ-: Don't know; I thought I'd see what I could do before rebooting.
<TJ-> linguini1: On the basis of that kernel log I'd suspect the drive wasn't connected, or doesn't have power
<linguini1> Thanks; I'll reboot and poke around the BIOS and look at the mobo
<oerheks> linguini1, add nvme_load=YES to grub  https://www.dell.com/support/article/nl/nl/nlbsdt1/sln299303/loading-ubuntu-on-systems-using-pcie-m2-drives?lang=en
<oerheks> oh
<TJ-> oerheks: always happens... too late :D
<oerheks> TJ-, yeah, bussy making meatballs, if he returns, you can tell him perhaps?
<TJ-> oerheks: will do :)
<add1ctus> I just installed Python 3.6 from source, but apparently I didn't have libssl-dev installed while compiling, so now I can't use ssl with it (or install packages with pip). How can I uninstall the Python I installed with "make install"?
<oerheks> add1ctus, 3.6 is in our repos ?
<add1ctus> I made it into a .deb package with checkinstall, but dpkg -r python doesn't seem to work for me
<oerheks> !info python3.6
<ubottu> python3.6 (source: python3.6): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.6). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.3-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 171 kB, installed size 300 kB
<TJ-> add1ctus: "sudo make uninstall" in the build root directory?
<add1ctus> TJ-: I tried that as well, got this message: make: *** No rule to make target 'uninstall'.  Stop.
<add1ctus> oerheks: I wasn't aware of that. This is for 16.04, right?
<TJ-> add1ctus: well, that's weird. try reading the ./Makefile  if it has one, look for other targets near the "install:" target
<oerheks> yes, 16.04 and up https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python3.6
<TJ-> add1ctus: this may help "grep '^[^ ]*:' Makefile"
<flexd> hi there, perhaps a unusual question: I think I have a SSD sitting here with Ubuntu (or Debian) installed on it, and it was installed in UEFI mode... I have a older motherboard that I'm pretty sure does not support UEFI, but booted a drive with Ubuntu installed in BIOS/legacy mode just fine.. How can I "convert" my non-working OS installation on the first SSD to the older legacy way?
<flexd> Alternatively, this might not be the problem at all: It's just hanging at boot with a blinking dash in the top left corner, and I never see grub or the startup OS logo
<flexd> It was working before the old motherboard died last year
<flexd> and I can read the SSD that is not booting from Ubuntu when I boot from the other one, so there seems to be nothing wrong with it
<pavlushka> flexd: I think you just have to reinstall the grub in lagacy mode to work on the old motherboard
<add1ctus> TJ-: I went through the grep output, but I'm not sure what should I look for. There is no uninstall. Here's the output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MGPRYmGJbD/
<TJ-> flexd: if you have a PC with both devices connected at the same time, and booted into the working Linux install, then you can modify the broken OS install via a 'chroot' environment
<TJ-> add1ctus: ...WoW...! I'd have expected a large project like Python to have an uninstall: target, but you're correct, there's only variations of install: targets
<flexd> TJ-: good idea! I just was not sure I could just reinstall grub
<add1ctus> TJ-: So, is there a way I can uninstall it? Is it actually safe for me to overwrite that installation?
<akik> add1ctus: if you install the deb created by checkinstall, you can then remove it
<rangemonger> pavucontrol doesnt seem to depend on pulse as of late, is this not a bug?
<akik> add1ctus: it'll remove the same files than make install put into place
<add1ctus> akik: Will try, thanks!
<TJ-> add1ctus: if you configure/make it with the correct libssl config option and then 'make install' it'll replace whatever is already installed
<TJ-> add1ctus: I hope it isn't replacing any files from system packages. I'd keep a log of the build/install process and check the install paths. ("sudo make install |& tee /tmp/python3.6-build.log")
<flexd> TJ-: right, I have a chroot going, I just need to figure out how to go from a UEFI setup to legacy then
<TJ-> flexd: did you bind-mount /proc /sys /dev /dev/pts into the chroot ?
<flexd> sda1 is a 512MB EFI System
<flexd> TJ-: not /dev/pts, buty et
<flexd> but yes*
<flexd> https://superuser.com/a/111215 pretty much like this
<TJ-> flexd: OK, then first thing I'd do inside the chroot is "mount -a" which'll mount all the auto entries from /etc/fstab
<nebelherzog1991> hallo
<flexd> TJ-: okay.
<TJ-> flexd: then you've got 2 choices 1) find about 1-2MB of free space between partitions on /dev/sda, or 2) over-write the EFI-SP in /dev/sda1, for a BIOS Boot partition where grub-pc could install it's core image
<TJ-> flexd: to actually do the GRUB install you'd need to "apt remove grub-efi*" and then "apt install grub-pc"
<flexd> well, I might as well do option 2?
<TJ-> flexd: you could /copy/ everything from /dev/sda1 (which should now be mounted at /boot/efi/ ) into another directory so you have a copy in case you want to reinstate it later. E.g. "sudo mkdir /boot/efi-sp; sudo rsync -av /boot/efi/ /boot/efi-sp/"
<flexd> TJ-: maybe copy everything from /dev/sda1 out of /boot, since we will be formatting that to another filesystem?
<xeon_kyo> i need a help , does somebody know Bash language? cause i wrote a file which runs well but i cant use with crontab :(
<EriC^^> xeon_kyo: the environment is different in cron
<xeon_kyo> completely? :(
<EriC^^> xeon_kyo: make sure that $HOME and $PATH is set right, also might want to add a > /tmp/cronlog 2>&1 to the end of the command
<flexd> TJ-: copied everything from /boot out onto the own drive. Then I just remove grub-efi* and install grub-pc?
<EriC^^> to troubleshoot what's actually going on
<TJ-> flexd: once you've copied those files you can unmount the file-system ("sudo umount /boot/efi") prior to replacing it with a BIOS Boot partition. For that use "gdisk /dev/sda", then 'd' to delete and choose partition 1, then 'n' (new partition), 1, set start and end as defaults, then set type to EF02 (BIOS Boot), then 'w' to write the change. Then "kpartx -a /dev/sda" then "grub-install /dev/sda"
<xeon_kyo> i can share my code if u have a minute to check it but i dont have these path-s its a rly simple stuff
<EriC^^> xeon_kyo: ok pastebin it
<TJ-> flexd: correct, replace grub-efi* with grub-pc and then alter the partition
<TJ-> flexd: it would make sense (to avoid errors) NOT to 'apt install grub-pc' until /after/ you've done the gdisk operation to make the BIOS Boot partition
<xeon_kyo> https://pastebin.com/SNHkMfiG
<xeon_kyo> check it
<flexd> uuh, I'm doing the gdisk part now, and I have not uninstalled grub-efi* yet. I have umounted /boot/efi
<TJ-> flexd: that's fine
<TJ-> flexd: it's like a dance, switching boot methods :)
<EriC^^> xeon_kyo: try adding >/tmp/cronlog 2>&1 to the end of the command in cron
<xeon_kyo> desc: the scripts sends to my set top box a message , after i make an array with urls ( now only pasted one ) , after he cuts out stuff from these websites , after he makes an array with these copied stuffs ,and he writes to one file
<xeon_kyo> how can i run just this cron job?
<flexd> :D
<EriC^^> xeon_kyo: set it to run after minute or 2
<EriC^^> */2 * * * * will run every 2 minutes
<xeon_kyo> if i change crontab , i need to restart cron daemon or it will be automatically know?
<EriC^^> no need to restart anything
<xeon_kyo> so i can make a last line echo /tmp/cronlog 2>&1?
<EriC^^> make the command "/path/to/script.sh >/tmp/cronlog 2>&1"
<flexd> TJ-: oh come on.. now it's complaining about dependencies when I'm trying to install grub-pc :(
<flexd> aha, had to remove grub-common as well
<xeon_kyo> still nothing
<xeon_kyo> i even not see trying to run...
<flexd> TJ-: right, I should be installed!
<aziz> hello
<flexd> I guess I'll try exiting chroot, unmounting everything and restarting
<xeon_kyo> this is in my crontab "03 22 * * *   /usr/srcipts/test.sh >/tmp/cronlog 2>&1"
<EriC^^> there's still a minute to go no?
<aziz> hello is that there is any hakcer??
<xeon_kyo> now moded tried at 00 22 * * *
<EriC^^> xeon_kyo: try */2 * * * *
<oerheks> aziz, wrong channel for hackers, this is ubuntu support
<azizLIGHT> ok
<xeon_kyo> how can i check does crontab working now or not?
<aziz> can u tell me use of ubuntu... what is use for?
<EriC^^> it should show up in "sudo grep CRON /var/log/syslog"
<EriC^^> xeon_kyo: ^
<TJ-> !ubuntu | aziz
<ubottu> aziz: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<flexd> TJ-: success!
<TJ-> flexd: well done, one take as well, impressive!
<flexd> I'm currently looking at Debian jessie booting up :-D
<oerheks> aziz = azizLIGHT  :-D
<flexd> TJ-: ha, I'm not that inexperienced with Linux I just had no idea how to achieve this. Luckily people like you exist, thanks!
<xeon_kyo> i dont have syslog in my log
<azizLIGHT> no im me oerheks :)
<xeon_kyo> cause its not ubuntu , its a linux based set top box
<TJ-> flexd: it's a pleasure working with someone who knows what's what :)
<flexd> It's going to be so unhappy booting up hah. I'm missing a whole ZFS pool and lots of stuff will be booting up depending on it
<flexd> old motherboard died in october or november.. I spent a good while deciding what to replace it with :) ended on a old dual xeon setup
<aziz> thanks for share your comments
<oerheks> xeon_kyo, so maybe you get wrong answers, not using ubuntu
<zduniak> hey, im trying to move my installer preseed from "stock" 16.04 server to the HWE stack for better wifi drivers support, but I'm struggling with fixing X11 (which I install manually and launch using xinit, xserver-legacy is installed, xauthority allows anybody). I get the following error when I try to start it up: http://termbin.com/euxs3
<flexd> TJ-: :D unfortunate side-effect of this motherboard: It only has 6 SATA ports but I have 6 drives in the ZFS pool + the OS SSD.. and I only have a external SAS HBA card.. I'll have to run a cable back in from the outside
<aziz> is that ununtu use for hacking ???
<xeon_kyo> linux bash is linux bash , the scripts works well in my linux as in my settopbox
<xeon_kyo> just i am dumb for using crontab :(
<nacc> xeon_kyo: we aren't able to support not ubuntu
<nacc> xeon_kyo: check things like path, etc.
<xeon_kyo> there is no path in the file
<oerheks> aziz, what is ununtu?
<xeon_kyo> i checked bunch of literature , before i tried to find skilled developers on irc like now
<rangemonger> aziz its an alternative operating system, instead of windows you can use ubuntu
<dopstar> xeon_kyo, what are you trying to do?
<flexd> TJ-: all is not well however.. it hangs on startup dropping me into recovery
<xeon_kyo> i created a script, which works well with terminal using SH xyxy.sh its do the job
<aziz> oerheks i mean ubuntu
<xeon_kyo> the problem is i wanted to run this script automaticaly at 0:05 every day
<aziz> thanks rangemonger
<oerheks> aziz, oh oke, but i already answered that
<TJ-> flexd: maybe it's trying to mount the now-missing /boot/efi/ device - that needs disabling in /etc/fstab at least
<rangemonger> np
<flexd> TJ-: maybe.. looks to be something about failing to load kernel modules
<xeon_kyo> so i found cronjob, i worted this lane to cron 05 00 * * *   /usr/srcipts/test.sh
<aziz> ok thanks for responce oerheks
<xeon_kyo> it is in the root file
<TJ-> flexd: has it failed in the initial ramdisk, or during init system startup ?
<xeon_kyo> but still nothing
<azizLIGHT> xeon_kyo: chmod +x test.sh
<aziz> i am new user of ubuntu....i do not know how to use
<xeon_kyo> azizLIGHT used it
<flexd> TJ-: system startup, I think. I'm dropped into recovery on the host and I can look at systemd logs with journalctl
<TJ-> !help | aziz
<ubottu> aziz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xaeB5> after a recent kernel update, trying to start a virtualbox VM freezes the computer and forces me to hold the power button to shut it off. the computer works fine until i try to start a VM. i selected an older kernel (4.4) from the GRUB menu and the VM starts fine. what could be going on?
<TJ-> oh!
<azizLIGHT> xeon_kyo: was the script working in terminal
<xeon_kyo> yes yes
<flexd> it might also be freaking out that this is a entirely new motherboard with a different chipset/cpu/memory
<dopstar> xeon_kyo, ls -lah /usr/srcipts/test.sh
<azizLIGHT> might be permissions issue with the other user
<xeon_kyo> i have just root user in my STB
<aziz> ok ubbotu
<xeon_kyo> so only user is root
<rangemonger> xaeB5: i dont know but ive had numerous problems getting kernels that are newer than the release of vb that im using
<TJ-> flexd: that should never bother Linux, unless the kernel is very old and the mobo very new
<azizLIGHT> aziz: ubottu is a bot
<flexd> TJ-: 'failed to insert 'nct6775': No such device is the failed to load kernel modules bit
<flexd> TJ-: 3.14 kernel (Debian Jessie when it died), which should be way newer than this motherboard which is like 2011-2012
<dopstar> xeon_kyo, ls -l /usr/scripts/test.sh
<TJ-> flexd: does it exist? "modinfo nct6775"
<flexd> yes
<rangemonger> for what its worth, i fixed the gdebi problem... or rather the devs did
<zduniak> hey, anyone has any experience with running x11 as non-root without systemd involved? I am trying to get my setup working on a HWE stack on 16.04, I launch it using xinit, xserver-legacy is installed, xauthority allows anybody. I get the following error when I try to start it up: http://termbin.com/euxs3
<TJ-> flexd: what does "uname -r" report? that should show where the modules are. Also, might be good to "sudo depmod -a" in case the current kernel's module dependencies haven't been built
<xeon_kyo> -rwxr--r--    1 root     root           644 Feb 14 21:57 /usr/scripts/test.sh
<aziz> can any one help in private inbox??? is little shit question but for understand i need to ask or know something
<rangemonger> doing a fresh install of 17.10.1 did the trick
<rangemonger> simply updating 17.10 didnt
<flexd> TJ-: uname -r  is 3.16.0-4-amd64
<TJ-> flexd: the 'failed to insert' could have been during the initrd phase, and that module may not have been in the initrd.img
<dopstar> xeon_kyo, chmod 755 /usr/scripts/test.sh
<dopstar> xeon_kyo, so that the permissions are -rwxr-xr-x
<xeon_kyo> ok
<xeon_kyo> now how to try out next?
<xeon_kyo> just write in root file at crontab?
<flexd> I just spotted a call trace in the logs from the kernel, about Intel QuickData Technology Driver 4.00, ioatdma saying APICID_TAG_MAP set incorrectly in the bios, disabling DCA
<flexd> TJ-: ^
<TJ-> flexd: sounds like you've got some detective work to stabalise it
<dopstar> does the script run on its own if you execute it?
<azizLIGHT> xeon_kyo: set the script on schedule in crontab file, then crontab <path to crontab file> if you havent already.
<azizLIGHT> xeon_kyo: if you made chagnes to crontab file while crontab already specified, might ahve to crontab -r and then crontab <path to crontab file> and you canc heck if ef everyhings ok with crontab -l
<azizLIGHT> sorry for typos
<flexd> TJ-: yeah, I guess I'll go digging in the BIOS. Looks like that specific error is related to the NIC(s), but shouldn't be causing it to not boot
<xeon_kyo> */2 * * *   /usr/scripts/test.sh > /tmp/cronlog 2>&1
<azizLIGHT> was there any error messages in cronlog from before
<xeon_kyo> i dont know how can i check cronlog , or does even cron working in my system
<dopstar> xeon_kyo, this */2 * * * must be */2 * * * *
<TJ-> flexd: might be an idea, if there's any networking, to first try to install the most recent kernel version you can, reboot into it (best chance of good hardware support) then start fixing up the rest
<azizLIGHT> you need 1 more *
<azizLIGHT> total 5
<xeon_kyo> ok changed
<azizLIGHT> is your cron service running
<xeon_kyo> how can i check does cron working on system or not?
<oerheks> xeon_kyo, *if* you were on ubuntu, service cron status
<flexd> TJ-: trying to do a full upgrade now, I fixed networking first
<azizLIGHT> check if your crontab has latest changes you made, check crontab -l
<flexd> i.e just configured an interface, it works fine
<xeon_kyo> i not have service command
<xeon_kyo> if i wrote crontab -l i got back the actual changes
<azizLIGHT> good
<xeon_kyo> but
<azizLIGHT> does your script leave output? check cat /tmp/cronlog
<xeon_kyo> for example i have this row in script , i can make just this in script , its send message to display : wget -O /dev/null -q "http://localhost/web/message?text=PLEASE+WAIT%0A+SCRIPT+IS+RUNNING&type=1&timeout=5"
<xeon_kyo> i not have output by script
<xeon_kyo> oh i got cronlog
<azizLIGHT> it must have just run
<xeon_kyo> empty :(
<azizLIGHT> it should be, because wget -O /dev/null and -q means no putput
<azizLIGHT> *output
<azizLIGHT> it looks like it ran, check if what your script is supposed to do, did what it is supposed to do
<flexd> TJ-: upgrading 290 packages is going to take a while.. it didn't want to let me install any kernels without upgrading
<xeon_kyo> aziz can i send you pastebin? do you have a bit time to check my script?
<xeon_kyo> its not a big stuff
<azizLIGHT> xeon_kyo: link the pastebin url here
<xeon_kyo> https://pastebin.com/gku9WaPF
<azizLIGHT> line 12 - 15 dont look right to me, but i could be wrong
<xeon_kyo> its working in original long code
<xeon_kyo> now seems like useless array but in code its works
<xeon_kyo> but i can remove it , i need just to make cron friendly
<azizLIGHT> comment it out maybe
<xeon_kyo> i leave just this row in sh : echo "CRON WORKS" > /tmp/testcron.log
<azizLIGHT> yea good
<xeon_kyo> let see
<azizLIGHT> you can change it to * * * * * instead of */2
<azizLIGHT> to see the answer faster
<xeon_kyo> changed
<xeon_kyo> but still no answer :(
<xeon_kyo> * * * * *   sh <DO I NEED THIS HERE? /usr/script/test.sh
<eaglgenes101> I disabled swap for maitenance purposes, but when I try to run operations on it, my system says it's still in use
<eaglgenes101> What could still be using it
<azizLIGHT> ive done it like * * * * * /usr/script/test.sh as well as * * * * * /bin/sh /usr/script/test.sh
<eaglgenes101> (this is after a reboot with disabled swap, by the way)
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: what does "cat /proc/swaps" report?
<eaglgenes101> It reports no swaps
<azizLIGHT> xeon_kyo: i suggest you see if cron is running
<eaglgenes101> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<eaglgenes101> That's all it shows for cat /proc/swaps
<xeon_kyo> the problem is i not have service command >*
<xeon_kyo> :(
<oerheks> xeon_kyo, yeah, but with ubuntu you would be fine
<oerheks> really, i wonder why you end up here, and not in ##linux
<xeon_kyo> u are some ubunu advertiser ? :D i use ubuntu now as daily run
<xeon_kyo> but i make code for my set-top-box
<eaglgenes101> https://paste.gnome.org/pgyy9lzbv
<netochka_> hey guys. how can i have nightmode in xubuntu. like the option in ubuntu?
<fareast> I am running ubuntu on an amd athlon dual core with a radeon hd 5000 is this compatible?
<fareast> I also would like to know is there a better core temp app?
<oerheks> fareast, compatible with ..?
<fareast> I am using Psensor
<fareast> the graphics card
<fareast> mainly
<oerheks> fareast, sure, by the openradeon or amdGPU driver
<tcpdump> Hey everyone, Im pretty well used to systemd, but today I found myself on a 14.04 LTS server needing to create a service from a python script.
<tcpdump> Anyone have any idea where to start on that?
<fareast> which is recommended and how sould I go about installing it.
<fareast> everything looks good should I run a graphics benchmark somehow?
<oerheks> fareast, it installs automaticly
<fareast> ok can you lead me to a good graphics benchmark for it?
<fareast> and a temp sensor program
<oerheks> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<oerheks> psensors is fine
<netochka_> hello?
<kenrin> night mode is a gnome option
<kenrin> So you better develop it into xfce
<netochka_> it is xfce
<netochka_> i installed ubuntu and then xfce coz ubuntu was laggy
<netochka_> so i'm confused about what to do next
<fareast> ok graphics benchmark?
<fareast> everything looks good I am under 60
<fareast> this pc stinks of hippy oil
<eaglgenes101> I tried my hardest to have my system disable swap for now, but badblocks still refuses to run on swap
<eaglgenes101> What else should I check before flicking the force flag on
<flexd> TJ-: hmm.. it's very very unhappy now.. I'm trying to run dpkg-configure -a to finish configuring some things, and it's dropping into emergency mode mid-way
<fareast> how do i install a .run file?
<eaglgenes101> I disabled swap, and linux reports exactly zero swap. Is it safe to do potentially destructive operations on swap?
<eaglgenes101> *the swap partition
<akik> eaglgenes101: yes
<akik> farid: chmod +x file.run; sudo ./file.run
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> my ubuntu machine says I have 7 security updates. when I run apt-get update; apt-get upgrade it doesn't upgrade anything. Is there a way to see list of these 7 pkgs which can be upgraded ? and how to upgrade them ?
<eaglgenes101> Does it report that packages have been held back?
<Haris> 4
<eaglgenes101> Run sudo apt install <name of package> on each one, which will have the system go ahead and install dependencies for the backages
<eaglgenes101> sudo apt-get upgrade doesn't do that for whatever reason
<netochka_> somebody please tell me how to have a nightmode on xubuntu, xfce platform installed on ubuntu
<Haris> I don't know what 7 pkgs have upgrades available
<eaglgenes101> What does sudo apt upgrade output?
<eaglgenes101> Specifically, look for a line that says: "The following packages have been kept back:"
<texla> method http has died unexpectedly
<Haris> it gives me a list of pkgs I can upgrade
<Haris> and asks for Y/n
<oerheks> Haris, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade # should do the trick
<eaglgenes101> Say yes to the upgrade
<beidl> Haris: that's the wrong info
<eaglgenes101> Since that's what you wanted, right?
<Haris> oerheks: don't want full upgrade at this stage
<beidl> Haris: which packages exactly are being held back?
<Haris> only to upgrade pkgs on existing install
<oerheks> full-upgrade does not give a new ubuntu
<Boyette> dist-upgrade
<oerheks> it updates those held back packages
<oerheks> dist-upgrade was the old way, indeed
<eaglgenes101> Packages have dependencies, and sometimes package dependencies change, necessitating installation of new packages to maintain the status quo
<Boyette> doesnt work anymore?
<oerheks> Boyette, ehm, it is still working, for overlap
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> i like my new ubuntu mate
<Boyette> very much
<Haris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hZym6yTFYB/
<beidl> upgrading to another distro release is something totally different
<Boyette> only thing is im stuck on the mesa 18.1 which is kind of bricky
<oerheks> Haris, why do you ask us to answer Y/N ???
<Boyette> is there a way to post a systemoverview so you guys can check on my system if there are things which can be improved?
<eaglgenes101> Installing security updates should be a no-brainer
<Haris> if these pkgs are ok to proceed with or if they can cause problem for me
<Haris> ok
<eaglgenes101> Ubuntu has corporate customers, and said customers would probably be very unhappy if Canonical pushed breaking changes on them without warning
<eaglgenes101> So I think updating should be fine
<beidl> don't risk it with held back packages
<oerheks> Haris, you will need to reboot after that fresh kernel
<igus> hallo
<Haris> sent it for reboot
<beidl> installing held back packages is russian roulette, will cause problems with the wrong combination of packages
<beidl> installing with held back packages*
<oerheks> !fud | beidl
<ubottu> beidl: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<beidl> if you assumed me to be someone who you thought I was, then you were clearly wrong
<oerheks> beidl, are you here to troll? of so, please leave this support channel, thanks.
<beidl> no, I am here to contribute, just like in the past before the switch to gnome
<beidl> oerheks: but nice way to interact with someone
<beidl> thank you
<hggdh> it is not installing with held-back packages that is dangerous, it is *forcing* package installs without the pre-reqs
<beidl> hggdh: that's exactly the problem I'm warning of
<oerheks> He just gets a fresh kernel on trusty, nothing fancy at all
<Boyette> :) peace
<beidl> depends on additional modules, et
<beidl> c
<eaglgenes101> Doing "sudo apt install <package>" on each held-back package will get everything straight without risking breakage
<beidl> apt wasn't default on trusty, right?
<eaglgenes101> I don't know why automatically installing prerequisite packages on upgrade isn't the default, but that's beside the point
<beidl> eaglgenes101: because the repo list isnot up to date
<beidl> list of packages in the repo, specifically
<flexd> TJ-: It's alive! It was /boot/efi mounted in fstab that was the problem at the end
<Bashing-om> !yay | flexd
<ubottu> flexd: Glad you made it! :-)
<eaglgenes101> It's not too bad to get a repo list up to date
<eaglgenes101> Sudo apt-get update
<beidl> eaglgenes101: that's not what I mean
<eaglgenes101> If it reports failure, remove extra repositories until you can isolate the point of failure
<beidl> clearly the ubuntu community has lost it's drive
<akik> beidl: nothing is "the default". just your preference what you want to use
<DrkShadow_> When I use archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu in my  sources.list, everything works great. When I run debmirror to clone a repository, it's always missing dists/trusty-blah/binaries-amd64/Packages. This file indeed doesn't exist, and doesn't exist on us.archive.ubuntu.com. Can someone help me with repository mirrors?
<flexd> you have no idea how nice it feels going from a SoC Atom chip to a dual xeon setup
<flexd> this is ridiculous :-P
<eaglgenes101> Sometimes my system ends up going into very high IOWait percents and then locking up for, at least, minutes at a time
<eaglgenes101> I'm pretty sure that my CPU and SSD are plenty fast enough to service whatever IO I throw at it, so I suspect there's a software problem
<eaglgenes101> Where should I look?
<akik> eaglgenes101: maybe iotop(?)
<akik> eaglgenes101: do you have enough ram for your tasks?
<IntelCore>  - hi - my i5, Broadwell Hp with Grub2 loads, reloads, then boots from grub.  Why?
<eaglgenes101> Yes, I also have plenty enough ram
<akik> eaglgenes101: you could also test with the deadline io scheduler (elevator=deadline kernel parameter)
<Haris> what's the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt upgrade
<IntelCore> ??  I press enter to have grub run the ubuntu, it goes.. I wait, and it comes back to the same menu.. then I press enter again, and it goes... takes longer, and boots ubuntu..
<eaglgenes101> I'm on the blk-mq schedulers
<eaglgenes101> I selected bfq to try to maintain some responsiveness under heavy IO load, but apparently this does not work
<eaglgenes101> As my system locks up nevertheless
<Shirakawasuna> Hey! Not sure where else to ask this question, but I'm looking to get a slightly-friendlier-to-privacy chromium-based browser. Was using chrome, am now using chromium, but various articles indicate that chromium still uses binary blobs and sends tracking info to Google. The only alternatives I see are Brave and Ungoogle Chromium. Any thoughts?
<IntelCore> this for ubuntu
<akik> eaglgenes101: does it start swapping heavily?
<eaglgenes101> No, it's at half ram, and I specifcally set vm swappiness low to try to prevent unnecccesary writes
<IntelCore> Chrome slags
<Shirakawasuna> I've also been using firefox 58, but it's a bit buggy
<nacc> Shirakawasuna: i think you might want a differnet channel
<akik> Shirakawasuna: do you have a problem with firefox?
<DiecastMessiah> thats odd firefox seems to run the best
<chindy> anyone else have the problem, that the sound of videos randomly turns off ?
<chindy> as in both in the standard video program as well as VLC
<Shirakawasuna> akik, it will randomly freeze whenever I try to open privacy mode (I think I accidentally hit ctrl+P and it has issues with that dialog)
<Shirakawasuna> also its gl performance is much worse
<TJ-> flexd: belated Yay :D
<Shirakawasuna> nacc, any ideas for what might be a better channel?
<akik> Shirakawasuna: you mean ctrl+shift+p (private browsing) ? ctrl+p opens the print dialog
<IntelCore> apt-get upgrade vs. apt-upgrade ??  I think you mean.. apt-get update updates the list of available packages and their versions, but it does not install or upgrade any packages.
<Shirakawasuna> akik, yes
<nacc> !who | IntelCore
<ubottu> IntelCore: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Shirakawasuna> akik, I mean if I accidentally don't hit shift, it freezes the whole browser, all tabs
<akik> Shirakawasuna: do you have many printers defined?
<flexd> TJ-: thanks again for the help! I'm off to bed o/
<Shirakawasuna> dunno
<nacc> !alis | Shirakawasuna : I just meant it's not an Ubuntu support question of what better brwoser to use, since only a few are actually packaged
<ubottu> Shirakawasuna : I just meant it's not an Ubuntu support question of what better brwoser to use, since only a few are actually packaged: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<IntelCore> Haris -
<akik> Shirakawasuna: ok i can only say that firefox 58 is working fine here with one or two printers defined
<Haris> ?
<IntelCore> Haris asked upgrade.. well,
<nacc> Haris: apt and apt-get are different tools
<nacc> Haris: both are frontends to dpkg
<eaglgenes101> Does libreoffice similarly hang if you try to print a document?
<IntelCore> Yep nacc
<IntelCore> So they updated grub after this kernel chang and have tried since.. but, like I said, my grub isn't workie right
<IntelCore> The program 'gksu' is currently not installed.
<IntelCore> 2013 since with no answer to how to edit grub..
<IntelCore> Good info, but the OP would also like to know how he can make the changes he wants in /etc/default/grub and then update-grub. – chaskes Apr 13 '13
<IntelCore> yay. a grub
<IntelCore> vmlinuz-4.4.0-112-generic
<IntelCore> bye. I can read
<Haris> iptables is behaving differently on 14.04 than it does on centos. For e.g., I have rules for state new and established in iptables. but most normal traffic is matching my iptables rules with state new, when it should be matching the generic rule for established,related state
<Haris> plus, on some machine, I seem to need to add the rule with return clause for my ssh traffic to not get dropped
<FurretUber> When using the connection made by virt-manager (virbr0) and iptables rules, the connections are not shown in netstat, but the apache server is accessible to external devices. Example: apache is running on one VM that is using virbr0, then a iptables rule is added to route the host http port to the guest address and port. Shouldn't the connection be shown by netstat?
<Haris> on cpan> prompt, I can't do a single typo without having to re-try what I was doing on 14.04
<IntelCore> is this good?   (kernel) + 39.434s (userspace) = 51.419s boot time
<IntelCore> systemd-analyze
<FurretUber> On my notebook: 5.956s (kernel) + 35.995s (userspace) = 41.951s
<DiecastMessiah> what mackine you on again IntelCore i5 was it?? i am on a i3 and i have 35.40s altogether
<FurretUber> I'm using a i3-6100U, with a 5400 RPM HDD. I think it's not bad
<nacc> IntelCore: 'good' means nothing in this context
<nacc> IntelCore: it completely depends on your system and what you hve installed, running, etc.
<FurretUber> One desktop, with a USB 2.0 pen-drive: 5.646s (kernel) + 19.854s (userspace) = 25.501s
<IntelCore> DiecastMessiah;  My first four show 9. secs..
<nacc> ok, let's stop, thess numbers don't really mean anything, and are not useful comparisons
<IntelCore> Use the word blame... and get a list of what's running
<IntelCore> nacc, that right?
<nacc> IntelCore: `systemd-analyze blame` will tell you how long each systemd unit took
<IntelCore> um, ahh, I just wanna try to see what's causing my sluggish booting and grub menu breakages
<nacc> typically you want critical-chain
<nacc> which will show you the slowest path
<FurretUber> I remember there was a bug with keyboard-setup.service, which made it took 20 seconds to start
<IntelCore> graphical.target, multi-user.target, getty.target all three 39+
<IntelCore> I can't fix those?
<IntelCore> hmm, ty anieways nacc
<truexfan81> ubuntu 14.04 i have a cron job set to run at 00 00  * * * but for some reason its not running it, script works if i run it manually, any ideas?
<nacc> truexfan81: is it executable, is the script given as an absolute path, does it have a shebang in it, if it's a shells cript, etc.
#ubuntu 2018-02-15
<Boyette> does someone know where to find the VLC channel
<Boyette> or there is none?
<truexfan81> nvm guys, its an env variable issue
<akik> Boyette: try #videolan
<rangemonger> If i do a minimal install my compute stick doesnt have  wifi drivers but if i do a full install it does. How would i determine the needed package(s) ?
<rangemonger> its a cherry trail btw
<Boyette> offcourse
<Boyette> how stupid of me
<Boyette> thx akik
<akik> rangemonger: you can see the kernel module that gets loaded for it with "lspci -vnnk"
<rangemonger> akik, thanks
<akik> rangemonger: but kernel modules come with the kernel usually so that might be installed. maybe it's missing the linux-firmware
<rangemonger> hmm
<rangemonger> akik, would this be the microcode package?
<akik> rangemonger: there's a package called linux-firmware
<rangemonger> oh ok
<akik> rangemonger: you can configure the wifi with nmtui
<rangemonger> ok
<akik> rangemonger: you know when the system is able to use the wifi interface when you see it iwconfig
<rangemonger> noted
<Boyette> i have a questino
<Boyette> question
<Boyette> my ethernet controller is only operating in 100mbps mode but according to this
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/kaMyGJxi
<Boyette> it should be 1gbps?
<akik> Boyette: you might be able to change it with ethtool. does your switch support gigabit?
<DiecastMessiah> Boyette, guessing it maybe because your modem or router is only 100mb.
<Boyette> well
<Boyette> i had my internet connection upgrade today from 20mbps to 750mbps
<Boyette> then i only got 100mbps
<Boyette> so i called them
<Boyette> they checked and said the gigabit port of the modem was connected to a 100mpbs port
<Boyette> so it means my box is just 100mbps
<DiecastMessiah> oh ok
<Boyette> j@HQ:~$ lspci | grep Ethernet
<Boyette> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 07)
<Boyette> seems it should be gigabit right?
<akik> Boyette: your realtek network interface is gigabit but is the other end where the cable goes to also gigabit?
<Boyette> the other is gigabit
<Boyette> its Draytek Vigor 2132FVN
<akik> Boyette: try running "sudo ethtool eth0" (or whatever your interface name is) to see the details
<DiecastMessiah> Boyette i think that only a 10/100mbit
<Boyette> all lan ports on the vigor are gigabit ports
<akik> DiecastMessiah: it says 4 x gbe so gigabit
<Boyette> Settings for eth0:
<Boyette> Cannot get device settings: No such device
<Boyette> Cannot get wake-on-lan settings: No such device
<Boyette> Cannot get message level: No such device
<Boyette> Cannot get link status: No such device
<Boyette> No data available
<Boyette> .
<Boyette> ok im back
<Boyette> need to use pastebin
<akik> Boyette: here's an example command you could try to change the speed: sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full
<Boyette> eth0 doesnt exist
<sophisthunter> should i make a pptp
<akik> Boyette: see the interfaces with "ip link show"
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/121fZVDH
<akik> Boyette: it's the eno1 one
<sfdebug> hi, i installed skype on ubuntu 14.04 but when i start it (skype), it crashs on a white screen and stay on it forever..... any idea how can i solve this problem?
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/tg5Ljh2F
<akik> Boyette: interesting :) no gigabit
<Boyette> so lspci is lying to me?
<akik> Boyette: look into the lspci -vnnk and search the [xxxx:xxxx] string
<akik> Boyette: then you can search the xxxx:xxxx part and you'll get correct information about the device
<DiecastMessiah> sfdebug, try to run skype from termial and see if there an error msgs.
<sfdebug> DiecastMessiah, i tried it, but no messages...
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/nSkQi62c
<akik> Boyette: 103c:81fe <- that?
<Boyette> 103c:81fe]
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> thats it
<Boyette> and what should that tell me
<akik> h-p matched 103c but why does it say realtek
<akik> ahh.. the subsystem line only says fast ethernet = 100Mbps
<akik> kinda weird
<Boyette> but first line is saying
<Boyette> 10ec:8136
<Boyette> its actually a very new model with ddr4
<DiecastMessiah> sfdebug, maybe this will help https://askubuntu.com/questions/996034/skype-white-screen-problem
<Boyette> but then just 100mbps ethernet?
<akik> Boyette: check out the machine specs from the web
<TJ-> Boyette: use "ethtool" to check what the phy layer can do
<Boyette> i already posted ethtool output
<akik> TJ-: it's here https://pastebin.com/tg5Ljh2F
<sfdebug> DiecastMessiah, 8.9.0.1 isn't in that repository...
<TJ-> Boyette: akik thanks, I only just looked in... so that confirms the PHY is 100Mb/s
<sfdebug> DiecastMessiah, i'm reading a post where a guy told to download rpm package, decompress it and run from the directory...
<Boyette> so hardware is limited to 100 ?
<Boyette> but why is it saying gigabit adapter then?
<DiecastMessiah> its just the name
<Boyette> ok so i have to buy usb gigabit nic ?
<akik> TJ-: here's the lspci https://pastebin.com/nSkQi62c look for 10ec:8136 says gigabit but the next line says h-p fast ethernet 103c:81fe
<sfdebug> DiecastMessiah, the solution using the rpm package didn't work...
<TJ-> akik: yes, but you can ignore those, they're just text fetched from the pciids database
<Boyette> so hardware is limited to 100 ?
<TJ-> akik: i'd trust the sub-system description since that's the OEM that is using the underlying device chipset
<akik> Boyette: yes. to the store next :)
<TJ-> Boyette: did you paste a dmesg ?
<Boyette> dont think so
<DiecastMessiah> sfdebug, i am a newbie here just tring to help out a bit,,,, but i guess did you pruge skype before install the package?
<TJ-> Boyette: was wondering what the DMI id is, "dmesg | grep DMI:"
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/JsmVnybd
<sfdebug> DiecastMessiah, what pruge means?
<sfdebug> DiecastMessiah, purge?
<Boyette> TP-LINK UE300  = solution ?
<DiecastMessiah> yes sorry purge, sudo apt-get purge skype
<sfdebug> DiecastMessiah, yes...
<sfdebug> DiecastMessiah, i'm trying older versions...
<sfdebug> DiecastMessiah, that isn't the best solution but... lets try it...
<DiecastMessiah> k well that taps my knowledge i have on the matter
<sfdebug> DiecastMessiah, thanks anyway :-)
<TJ-> Boyette: OK, with some intuitive decompiling of the model number 81FE, 81 == Realtek chipset series (r8169), and the FE == Fast Ethernet
<akik> sfdebug: the 4.3 series (i think) of skype doesn't work anymore
<Boyette> so
<Boyette> TP-LINK UE300  = solution ?
<sfdebug> akik, what should i do?
<akik> sfdebug: which version are you trying to use?
<akik> sfdebug: the current one is 8.15.0.4
<Boyette> Fast Ethernet = 100 MBPS ?
<sfdebug> i tried 8.16.76.1, 8.15.76.7, 8.15.76.2, but didn't work
<DiecastMessiah> ask buntu saidto try 8.9.0.1
<sfdebug> akik, i'll try a version before it so...
<sfdebug> DiecastMessiah, there's no 8.9.0.1 here https://repo.skype.com/deb/pool/main/s/skypeforlinux/
<Crashbit> I've problemas with dpkg and apt
<Crashbit> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3xx23TSTjd/
<Crashbit> Anyone can help me?
<akik> sfdebug: does it install with no dependency problems?
<sfdebug> akik, i'm installing from GUI... but no problem showed there...
<akik> sfdebug: i can't vouch for validity of this server but that 8.9.0.1 version is here http://mirror.cs.uchicago.edu/skype/pool/main/s/skypeforlinux/
<akik> sfdebug: microsoft seems to have deleted it
<Boyette> thx guys
<sophisthunter> are bongos spelled "bongoes" or "bongos"? (the percussion instrument)
<sophisthunter> like, bob marley bongoes
<DiecastMessiah> reading around the web ubuntu 14.xx doesn;t like after  8.9.0.1 and ubuntu 16.04 does the same white screen if you use  8.9.0.1 so i guess that way microsoft removed it
<DiecastMessiah> why^
<akik> does 14.04 have that hwe thingy?
<sfdebug> akik, i'll try the 8.9.0.1 from this mirror you passed...
<akik> lts enablement stack
<akik> sfdebug: maybe you could test that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<akik> sfdebug: although i have no idea about the "white screen" problem
<sfdebug> akik, DiecastMessiah 8.9.0.1 worked fine... thanks... :-)
<DiecastMessiah> sfdebug, glad it worked out
<Bashing-om> Crashbit: Package manager suggest to try autoremove . Give it a shot ; sudo apt autoremove '.
<Crashbit> Bashing-om: if I do a autoremove more packages fail with same error
<akik> sfdebug: you'll get the newer version when you update to 16.04
<WhatTheDilly> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/libmono-system-xaml4.0-cil/
<Crashbit> Bashing-om: ceph-base, ceph.mon, ceph-osd
<WhatTheDilly> Does that redirect people to "snapcraft" ?
<Crashbit> all fails with the same error message
<Bashing-om> !info Ceph-mds artful " Ceph-mds is being uninstalled (12.2.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1)" //
<Crashbit> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GzGydtxM9s/
<ubottu> ceph-mds (source: ceph): metadata server for the ceph distributed file system. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.2.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 (artful), package size 7953 kB, installed size 31236 kB
<Neuthrone> Hey, how do you join ##hardware?
<sophisthunter> ass
<sfdebug> DiecastMessiah, akik thank you guys :-)
<DiecastMessiah> sfdebug, welcome :)
<Bashing-om> Crashbit: what results ' sudo apt purge ceph' ?
<Crashbit> Bashing-om: remove ceph, but ceph-mds and other stay installed and broke dependences
<Bashing-om> Crashbit: Humm ,., not make a lot if sense as ceph-mds depemds on ceph .. ' try ' sudo apt update; sudo apt -f install ' .
<Crashbit> Bashing-om: yes, I reinstalled all, but same problem
<Crashbit> Bashing-om: it seems its a problem with pre-removal script when try to stop ceph-mds daemon and it isn't loaded
<Crashbit> it's strange I installed this package with ubuntu xenial with no problem, but in artful, appears that strange problem
<tyamur> hi. how read recursive read with ls command?
<tomcres> ls -R
<Crashbit> i don't know if it is a problem with invoke.rc-d script
<Crashbit> *invoke-rc.d
<tyamur> thanks
<DiecastMessiah> Crashbit, i am new but after removing did you try to apt auto remove and auto clean to get rid of broke packages ?
<tyamur> ls -R . Ok. A how and ignore print . and .. file?
<tomcres> tyamur, -A
<tyamur> ls -R -A ?
<tomcres> yes
<tyamur> big thanks)
<Crashbit> DiecastMessiah: yes, I try autoremove, and clean, and clean all and reinstall, all times same error
<Crashbit> same error when I try to remove packages ceph-mds ceph-mgr and others
<Crashbit> I try to use dpkg -P ceph-mds and says same error
<libben> How can I save renamed interfaces ?
<libben> I did ip link set enps40 name eth1
<libben> and so on
<libben> after reboot they are all back to their usual names
<Crashbit> DiecastMessiah and Bashing-om : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cCF9tMnGmk/
<DiecastMessiah> No idea what to say other than maybe try from the recovery termial.... but again I don't much i am just learning.. i should just keep my fingers shut lol
<Bashing-om> Crashbit: Same here too ., I just do not know .
<Crashbit> Bashing-om, DiecastMessiah : thx ;þ
<DiecastMessiah> Crashbit, i forget the commands to find process id,, but was thinking if ya find that maybe you could do a kill all command
<DiecastMessiah> Crashbit, maybe this will help you http://docs.ceph.com/docs/master/rados/operations/operating/
<DiecastMessiah> there is something about stopping the service
<DiecastMessiah> Crashbit, sudo systemctl stop ceph\*.service ceph\*.target says this will stop all daemons
<Draconiator> question...which file do I run after downloading a tarball and extracting it?  still new at Linux...no .exe files here lol
<DiecastMessiah> Draconiator, you have to configure and compaile if it a program you want to install... but you shouldn;t try that.. unless you know everything there is to know about linux and what you are doing
<DiecastMessiah> What software are you tring to get installed
<Draconiator> Oops wrong button heh, anyway it's Discord.
<DiecastMessiah> Draconiator, ok i looking around to see if there is a package for discord
<cholby69> I once had a boyfriend
<cholby69> named... Ubuntu
<cholby69> he used to "play the bongos"
<cholby69> on my ass
<DiecastMessiah> Draconiator you can install from Ubuntu software program
<Draconiator> Yeah I found one.
<DiecastMessiah> A package like discord.deb or discord.tar ?
<hoodedice> postfix issues: echo "test mail" | mail -s "testing testing" root
<hoodedice> where root is set to my personal email @gmail.com
<hoodedice> but logs show this: Name service error for name=ubuntu-dropocean-hoodedice type=A: Host not found)
<hoodedice> where "ubuntu-dropocean-hoodedice" is the hostname of my VPS, from where the mail is being sent
<hoodedice> root is set to my personal email in /etc/aliases, then I ran postalias on that
<kirito> Hi i am having a problem with my hp with unbuntu mate amd driver can anyone help me get the drivers to work
<kirito> can anyone please tell me what to do cause its legging like fuck and cant stand it
<DiecastMessiah> kirito, https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-install-graphics-card-drivers-in-ubuntu/3228
<kirito> damm i also forget to say this its a hp ts 15 model
<DiecastMessiah> anything else like 15-r207tu ??
<DiecastMessiah> because alot of models seem to have just intel HD chips
<DiecastMessiah> kirito, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver .. says its supported .. you card is  Kabini [Radeon HD 8400]
<kirito> thanks take a look at it
<DiecastMessiah> well not supported on 12.04 but i am guess you are using higher than that anyway
<Cesium> Hey everyone
<u0_a115> anyone online??
<Cesium> whats up u0
<u0_a115> my 1st irc chat
<Cesium> welcome :)
<u0_a115> and its pretty good
<u0_a115> except the gui part
<u0_a115> how to delete a message??
<krytarik> You can't! :(
<mutante> u0_a115: no way once you sent it. it's like sending an email
<u0_a115> sad
<mutante> well, i dont want to give you remote access to delete stuff from my computer :)
<mutante> and it's already here, heh
<u0_a115> anyway to mention a user??
<mutante> u0_a115: like this
<mutante> nickname:
<mutante> that highlights it for me in my client
<u0_a115> mutante: just curious
<mutante> u0_a115: of course, that's a good thing
<u0_a115> anyone used plasama 5.12 on kubuntu??
<Crashbit> hi! finally i solve my problem editting ceph-mds.prerm at /var/lib/dpkg/info and comment line to try to stop ceph-mds daemon
<Crashbit> I do that in all packages generate problem and finally I can remove all ceph packets
<Bashing-om> !yay | Crashbit
<ubottu> Crashbit: Glad you made it! :-)
<izombie> Hey all!
<rangemonger> yo
<izombie> server installation is failing at "setup and install software"
<izombie> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/664423
<izombie> how can I see what's the cause?
<timypcr> ..
<rangemonger> crap, its still only seeing loopback
<foodSurprise> can anyone help me get /server-status working in ubuntu apache?
<timypcr> foodSurprise whats going on with server-status? whats not working and can you share /etc/apache2/mods-available/status.conf ?
<timypcr> does it look like this https://gist.github.com/timypcr/e9e823c87040c743cd00d72e38d34757 FoodSurprise ?
<foodSurprise> timypcr: https://pastebin.com/raw/zHp9RvsR
<foodSurprise> timypcr: I'm going to have to change it to inclde my IP right
<foodSurprise> timypcr: so I DO need to change this?
<foodSurprise> here?
<rangemonger> im still having trouble, if i install a standard ubuntu iso, my wifi works, if i do a minimal install, the wireless nic doesnt show up, Intel Stone Peak AC 3165
<rangemonger> which package would i need?
<badboyjer> sup
<fishcooker> what's the virtual keyboard for lenovo with fn+f5... ?
<Talkless> Test from ubuntu touch
<shanky> hi
<EriC^^> hello
<shanky> ubuntu netwrking is not working after wakeup from suspend when start netwrk using systcall then terminal get hanged up and chromium also hangup
<shanky> any help
<shanky> EriC^^: do u have any soln?
<shanky> rauno: any help
<EriC^^> give it a few mins
<EriC^^> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<shanky> EriC^^: i wait for 10-15 minutes :(
<EriC^^> they'll come around, it's pretty early in most parts of europe rn
<fishcooker> hello talkless on which device the touch do you have?
<krytarik> (They are gone already.)
<Colombo1> hi
<Colombo1> anyone knows how to reset all sound setting?
<Colombo1> even one in files
<Colombo1> I am having problems with HDMI sound, even on 4.15 kernel
<Colombo1> so after playing with stuff, I am thinking if I didn't set something that stayed there and now is breaking stuff.
<Haris> hello all
<PhilM> Hi
<Colombo1> ah, found an error. Seems that I can have only one thing in sound output. Anyone know what did I set up?
<Haris> why doesn't iptables/netfilter work on 14.04 .. as it does on centos 7 ?
<Haris> I applies same state-ful rules. I lost ssh access. had to disturb other guys for console access
<Haris> %s/applies/applied/
<Haris> I added stateful rule in filter/INPUT tbl to send all ssh related traffic to filter/SSH. there I have stateful rules for new connections from multiple IP ranges
<Haris> added a DROP all after those. my ssh connection should have been accepted
<Haris> how does iptables work on Ubuntu ?
<Haris> I'm also watching the need to manually add the RETURN statement at the end of each defined tbl in iptables
<Haris> this is not needed on centos. it works on auto
<Haris> this is for 14.04
<Haris> I think iptables/netfilter on Ubuntu 14.04 doesn't consider state-ful sense ?
<Haris> I can say this, because even after my login, my stateful rule is catching my regular ssh traffic packets
<Haris> which should have been already accepted by the default rule for established,related state traffic in filter/INPUT
<sophisthunter> why do VPNs have separate IP addresses for entry and exit?
<Haris> sophisthunter: #networking
<Haris> is iptables stateful on 14.04 ?
<sophisthunter> spotify:album:35SK2rNqBdbIykejfFs9rA
<neildugan> how do I control the permissions of the /run directory?
<michael2> hi does anyone know I can identify my ssh agent running in ubuntu 16.04 desktop?
<jerichowasahoax> michael2: see if "pgrep ssh-agent" finds anything
<sophisthunter> is here a michael1
<sophisthunter> there
<sophisthunter> is there a michael1
<michael2> jerichowasahoax: no, pgrep ssh doesn't show anything, but $SSH_AUTH_SOCK env var is set and ssh-add -l shows keys - so it looks like its running
<jerichowasahoax> michael2: that seems very odd to me but it works so i'm not going to question it :V
<michael2> sophisthunter: there was another user that claimed they were michael1 - but that wasn't the nick they were using
<neildugan> how do I control the permissions of the /run directory?  chmod isn't permanent across reboots.
<jerichowasahoax> neildugan: why are you changing the permissions of /run
<jerichowasahoax> neildugan: because usually changing those permissions is the wrong way of going about things and there's a better way to fix your problem, whatever that might be
<vistefan> Hi! How do I change default keyboard layout at system startup? I want it to be English after reboot.
<neildugan> jerichowasahoax, I want to put a pid file in it
<jerichowasahoax> neildugan: as your user?
<neildugan> jerichowasahoax, yes
<jerichowasahoax> neildugan: you could probably chuck it in /run/user/1000 with out of the box permissions
<jerichowasahoax> neildugan: assuming your UID is 1000
<jerichowasahoax> pulseaudio keeps stuff there, and it runs as your user
<michael2> jerichowasahoax: thats the dir my SSH_AGENT_SOCK points to -
<Haris> why aren't my stateful iptables rules working on 14.04 ?
<neildugan> jerichowasahoax, do you know the thinking behind making the /run so restrictive?  it doesn't make any sense to me
<jerichowasahoax> neildugan: mostly so users can't monkey around with other users files in /run, or at least that's my best guess
<ducasse> michael2: you might be using the gnome keyring agent instead of ssh-agent
<michael2> ducasse: yes, i think you're right! do you know how i find that process?
<neildugan> jerichowasahoax, I think I can make that work, but I am now going to have to see about recoding my script to work with the new locations.
<ducasse> michael2: 'ps ax | grep agent'?
<jerichowasahoax> neildugan: you could probably get sed to do the legwork
<neildugan> jerichowasahoax, oh no!  I have multiple user using the same script, and it gets complicated.
<michael2> ducasse:  i get this: /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1   do you think thats the process?
<Natrick> I'm looking for a `netconfig` binary required by an OpenVPN script `client.up` or a replacement which can not permanently modify /etc/resolv.conf. Is there something like that?
<jerichowasahoax> i mean i guess the gnome keyring could be acting like an ssh agent?
<ducasse> michael2: no, that's for polkit. is that the only hit?
<jerichowasahoax> or like, kwallet or something, i think those programs can do that
<ducasse> they do, jerichowasahoax - that's what we're looking for now
<michael2> ducasse: my gpg-agent matches also - but that can't be holding my ssh keys could it?
<ducasse> michael2: yes, it could
<ducasse> michael2: i use it myself, to authenticate ssh with gpg key on a yubikey
<michael2> ducasse: if I was could i test i by killing the gpg-agent, then try to start a ssh connection - if I get prompted to enter password - then that would confirm that gpg-agent is holding my ssh key right?
<ducasse> michael2: yes
<michael2> ducasse: I kill my gpg-agent - and it froze a current ssh session - and now - instead of asking me for my password when I try to start a ssh connection - ssh command just locks up?
<jerichowasahoax> cause it's still trying to use that run socket
<jerichowasahoax> but the agent disappeared all of a sudden
<jerichowasahoax> starting a new agent should fix the whole thing again
<ducasse> michael2: 'eval $(gpg-agent --daemon)'
<michael2> jerichowasahoax: thanks - that sounds right
<michael2> ducasse: will that command start a daemon which is available to my entire system - and not just the shell/terminal which started it? I guess thats what the daemon part does?
<ducasse> michael2: yes
<michael2> ducasse: thanks. in regard to the yubikey - do you use an actual gpg key - for ssh - in other words do you place a copy of your public in the authorized-keys directory on the remote server?
<michael2> i mean your GPG public key in the remotes authorized_keys?
<ducasse> michael2: yes, a gpg authentication key
<michael2> is that different from a regular gpg key - or "authentication" key just a convention  you use to organise your keys?
<ducasse> michael2: the gpg key has three subkeys - a signing key, an encryption key and an authentication key
<michael2> I see. so basically the gpg key you would use for general gpg operations - e.g uploading to key servers etc. can also be re-used for ssh - thats pretty cool
<michael2>  using gpg keys for ssh and yubikey is obviously a custom setup - Im just running pretty much standard - off the shelf ubuntu setup - is it normal that gpg-agent takes care of ssh keys?
<ducasse> i think so, but afaik it can't handle ed25519, for example. at least that used to be the case
<michael2> ducasse: I ran the command: eval gpg-agent --daemon    and its up and running now, thanks!
<ducasse> michael2: np
<donofrio> if I want to clone packages installed on 16.04 server cloud image to a 18.04 server cloud image would I be able to diff the apt-? or just use apt-clone? from 16.04 to 18.04?
<frechdachs69> Q: is anyone using lightdm with Xvnc (tightvncserver) enabled? currently when trying to login using tightvnc client the lightdm crashes
<lotuspsychje> frechdachs69: be carefull with vnc right, its a security risk.. try vnc over ssh or more secure remote tools?
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | frechdachs69
<ubottu> frechdachs69: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ducasse> frechdachs69: have you tried another client?
<frechdachs69> ducasse: not yet; I'm not sure whether the default 'Xvnc' command inside the '[VNCServer]' section is enough or whether something else has to be configured to avoid that lightdm crash
<ducasse> frechdachs69: try just running it from a terminal to see?
<cuono> ubuntu sucks
<cuono> i like debian
<cuono> ubuntu is debian derivative
<cuono> why not just be debian
<cuono> ??
<lotuspsychje> cuono: only ubuntu support here please
<cuono> how do i downgrade ubuntu to debian?
<cuono> i mean upgrade
<cuono> i have a support question about the shell
<cuono> i heard there is a spyware on it
<cuono> how do i uninstall the spyware?
<cuono> nvm i'll just install debian
<cuono> ubuntu is just evil
<michael2> does anyone know why the command: 'pgrep indicator-datetime-service', returns no results, but: 'pgrep -f indicator-datetime-service' matches the service?
<Ben64> -f, --full              The pattern is normally only matched against the  process  name.              When -f is set, the full command line is used.
<michael2> Ben64: but in this case the process name is: "indicator-datetime-service" and shouldn't any pattern such as: grep 'date' or grep 'service'  all match?
<michael2> sorry I mean: pgrep 'date', pgrep 'service'
<jink> michael2: pgrep -l .   vs   pgrep -a .   might give you a hint?
<akik> michael2: it seems to be a literal search that pgrep does by default
<akik> michael2: if your search string is just a part of the command, you need to use -f
<akik> michael2: scratch that. i don't know the logic when i test it :P
<akik> e.g. i have /usr/bin/perl and /usr/sbin/cupsd. pgrep finds cupsd but not perl without -f
<michael2> akik: yeah, my testing shows that for example: pgrep gnome   will match gnome-keyring-daemon
<akik> maybe it's because of this: "The process name used for matching is limited to the 15 characters present in the  out‐
<akik>        put  of  /proc/pid/stat."
<michael2> so is that like /proc/1823/stat ?
<jink> Yes.
<jink> (Assuming 1823 is the result of pgrep -f indicator-datetime-service)
<jink> And -f is probably something like /proc/1823/cmdline
<michael2> akik: wow - that was a great find - I think you are correct
<gooool4> Hello
<michael2> jeez - its like the creator of pgrep intentionally made it hard to use
<akik> michael2: i see that in my perl case the stat doesn't contain perl at all
<jink> They probably made it easy to program.  When you know this, it's just a wrapper around "grep whatever /proc/*/stat"
<jink> I have a python script running.  The same applies.  The first part of the cmdline is python3, but it doesn't find it with that name.
<akik> so many other things have been modernized. maybe it's time for pgrep now :)
<ducasse> systemd-pgrep? ;)
 * jink sets ducasse on fire.
<jerichowasahoax> ducasse: i think that thought gave me an ulcer
<Boyette> how come i dont have a green status here?
<lotuspsychje> !details | Boyette
<ubottu> Boyette: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Boyette> like only Drone and Sigyn have a green status at the right side
<Boyette> like they are the only active onces
<shanky> hi
<akik> Boyette: they seem to be the only ones with the channel operator status
<shanky> ubuntu netwrking is not working after wakeup from suspend when start netwrk using systcall then terminal get hanged up and chromium also hangup
<Boyette> ah thats why
<akik> Boyette: and i think they are both bots
<Boyette> understand now
<Boyette> normal users never get that status
<shanky> any help?
<lotuspsychje> shanky: details please, ubuntu version, kernel version, network-manager version, card chipset, driver loaded?
<shanky> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<shanky> lotuspsychje: i am not having that laptop now may be i can send details later. any help for now is appreciated
<sophisthunter> what is time?
<lotuspsychje> !ntp | sophisthunter
<ubottu> sophisthunter: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<lotuspsychje> shanky: its reccomend to see what happens in your logs, when wakeup hard to tell without details
<lotuspsychje> shanky: could be acpi or driver issue?
<netochka> how can i switch between Left-to-right and Right-to-left in libreoffice? It seems that Ctrl+Shift doesn' work
<Boyette> you have libreoffice 6 ?
<netochka> 5
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: i think there's a libreoffice snap for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: if you need latest
<netochka> snap, meaning the latest version?
<Boyette> i was replying to netochka
<cuono> what is say goes see
<cuono> yeah what he says goes see
<cuono> now listen up
<lotuspsychje> cuono: no trolling here please
<cuono> there's a troll around here and we're gonna rob a bank see
<lotuspsychje> !ops | cuono trolling
<ubottu> cuono trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<cuono> lotuspsychje r u interested in zen
<cuono> and samurai champloo?
<netochka> I installed ubuntu and am using xfce desktop. in both ubuntu and xfce everything in browsers looks so small. already tried the tweak. and also the browser settings, unchecked the option that let's websites to choose their font, still the same.
<cuono> i like samurai champloo
<cuono> netochka do yourself a favor
<cuono> and install debian
<cuono> with debian there are no such problems
<DalekSec> cuono: This is the Ubuntu support channel, if you don't have an Ubuntu support question please leave.
<netochka> i was led to believe by articles that ubuntu is more suitable for beginners
<cuono> i am supporting
<cuono> netochka that is not true
<ducasse> netochka: he is trolling, just ignore
<netochka> ok
<cuono> ubuntu is basically a corporate distro
<lotuspsychje> DalekSec: more bad news :p
<cuono> they put money in to write articles and convince it is beginner
<cuono> but it is basically debian with a shell ontop
<cuono> and it contains spyware which reports to amazon what you write and which programs you launch
<netochka> well i've tried multiple distros lately. i will also give debian a "try"
<lotuspsychje> netochka: we reccomend ubuntu here
<jink> Hmmm, I wonder why...
<netochka> ubuntu was very laggy for me so i searched and installed xfce. it's very smooth but i still have problem with the font size in browsers. and also there is no night mode.
<jink> I recommend: "use whatever works for you, and use the appropriate channels for support."
<lotuspsychje> jink: whatever fits more in ##linux
<jink> lotuspsychje: "whatever" could be Windows, for all I care.
<lotuspsychje> jink: in #ubuntu we embrace new users to use ubuntu
<jink> "duh"
<akik> netochka: the font size problem is only with the browser, nowhere else?
<netochka> yes only with the browser. i tried fixing it with the tweak but it only affects the windows and bars etc, doesn help the browser thing. everything is so small and i always have to use ctrl-scroll in every new tab i open
<akik> netochka: did you go into the preferences to adjust the font sizes?
<akik> netochka: i presume it's firefox you're using
<DalekSec> You'll want the Appearance settings from the settings manager, specifically the font tab.
<netochka> yes and yes. i also tried google. and it is also the same on torbrowser
<netochka> and i also tried the broswer setting. unchecking the option that allows websites to use their own font
<netochka> and increasing the default font size
<netochka> but for example, it wouldnt change the search results in google
<netochka> or duckduckgo for that matter
<netochka> it is a 14" laptop im using 1920*1080 scr res, but still. too small
<akik> netochka: try if this page helps with that https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1147570
<akik> netochka: it lists two addons that seem to do what you want
<akik> doh. one is removed and the second one doesn't work with firefox 58
<akik> netochka: but it also lists a about:config entry "layout.css.devPixelsPerPx"
<akik> netochka: that'll adjust both the menus and the content area
<netochka> ty i will give it a shot
<akik> netochka: it seems to work with firefox 58
<netochka> got it. mine is 58.01
<netochka> akik tyvm. it worked on firefox. without trying the addons
<akik> netochka: and the menus didn't become too big?
<Guest70333> why does after some use linux start lagging
<netochka> not really. i changed it from -1.0 to 1.2 and it looks fine. now i have to figure out what to do with chrome or torbrowser as i work with them the most
<netochka> akik changing it to 1.2 made both the fonts and the address bar readable
<yosefrow> ggg
<heap_> hi, something is generating files as initrd.img-4.4.0-24-generic in my /boot and then i have no space left on /boot partition
<heap_> why is that?
<heap_> why old images are generated i run completely other version of kernel
<heap_> why boot partition was created as 472MB if its not possible to handle images
<heap_> arght
<heap_> seems like ubuntu is windows 15
<netochka> akik do you also a way to have night-mode in xfce? like the one in unity (i believe?)
<netochka> know*
<akik> heap_: if your older kernels are not removed automatically, it'll create this problem if the space in /boot fills up
<heap_> but why they are not removed automatically...
<akik> heap_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<jink> Afaik, you have to remove them yourself.  I tend to do :  apt-get --purge autoremove
<akik> heap_: "You can remove them manually, or configure unattended-upgrades to do it automatically."
<heap_> ok
<heap_> thx
<akik> netochka: i use my laptop's brightness controls for the night mode :)
<kalo97> any distro dont do this automatically
<netochka> :D
<netochka> yea i do the same, but in unity the screen seems to add some extra yellowish layer on the screen, regardless of the brightness
<netochka> definitely better for reading
<jink> And they shouldn't, probably.  Let's say your new kernel has a bug for your specific hardware.  Would be very hard to go back when the previous kernel has been purged.
<akik> netochka: i don't like those apps because they change the colour scheme
<netochka> i see, but the one is built in feature
<netochka> but i get your point
<netochka> the one in unity*
<akik> netochka: there seems to be a software package called redshift for that
<kalo97> It's better to ensure the /boot have enough space.
<netochka> yea i tried that but it didnt work in xfce or maybe i did it wrong
<heap_> hi, how can i found out on which partition i should install grub
<heap_> as part of the dist-ugprade i got context menu where i have to select partition for a grub
<heap_> is it possible it goes to dev/dm-0 or /dev/dm-1 dev?
<netochka> anyone knows any good software that could installed both on linux and android so you could transfer data by wifi and not by cable
<netochka> could be*
<tmm88> either you have a command that does that
<tmm88> in the apt-get repository
<tmm88> or there is a framework/ide that provides that
<tmm88> i know that you have at least two commands
<tmm88> to transfer data between gnu/unix/linux distros
<tmm88> but i am not sure if there is something specific for wifi
<tmm88> there should be
<tmm88> and it should be feasible
<heap_> ?
<tmm88> if it's not there is also a chance for reverse engineer
<tmm88> sudo apt install android-file-transfer
<tmm88> well anyway long time no using these kinds of things
<electriX> Anyone here use Digital Ocean droplets?
<nbl1> Hello world! o/
<nbl1> Did anyone has succed to install ubuntu on lastet macbook pro ?
<sasho199> Hello everyone! I am looking for a tutorial about setting acpi on ubuntu so the hardware sees it as windows. My ubuntu - new install, cant boot unless I use acpi=off. I would appreciate if someone knows how to solve this!
<cordac> sasho199: nvidia?
<sasho199> cordac: Video card is NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 950m
<cordac> startup in compability mode and choose nvidia gfx drivers
<cordac> instead of noveau, or whatever it is linux uses
<sasho199> cordac: I'm new to linux, I'm trying to get it going right so I can learn. How do I startup in compatibility mode?
<cordac> https://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu/
<cordac> try that
<cordac> i use nomodeset xforcevesa
<sasho199> cordac: can you explain what exactly it does?
<cordac> im new aswell.. so if anyone see me lieing, its innocent!
<hateball> nomodeset and acpi=off do entirely different things
<hateball> nomodeset is used for newer nvidia cards where nouveau does not yet work, until you can install the nvidia blob
<cordac> its sets your gfx to basic crap.. but that gets you going. in linux, go to settings/drivers and change your drivers to nvidias
<cordac> thanks hateball
<hateball> as for acpi, that can be manipulated due to bios firmware bugs and what not, preventing shutdowns or whatever
<hateball> so it's good to know what the real issue is before trying to solve it :)
<Faults> Usually I need to set "nomodeset" on first boot after fresh Ubuntu install. When I have installed Proprietary Nvidia drivers I don't need that anymore and everything works as intended. I have 1050 Ti/Intel Optimus Nvidia.
<sasho199> hateball, cordac: I was previously in this chat and TJ- sent me a link about configuring the ACPI to see ubuntu as linux. What his explanation was: Some ACPI features are locked if the hardware does not recognize the OS as windows, so he sets linux to masqarade as windows in front of the ACPI.
<hateball> sasho199: Sure, but I assume there's a problem you're trying to solve by doing this?
<cordac> ive installed ubuntu and mint.. the acpi stuff didnt do it for me
<Neo4> I had tried run gparter and got this error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kWMKpWkjHK/
<Neo4> can't run gparter
<electriX> Any advice if I have a 12.04 Ubuntu install and host issued a kernel warning on me for Meltdown/Spectre yesterday... don't believe there's a patch for my version. Full server upgrade time on this?
<sasho199> hateball: My problems are that it freezes and I have to hold the power button to shut if off. I freezes in the ubuntu loading screen in the beginning.
<Neo4> this error http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1518694290.png
<hateball> sasho199: yeah, that sounds like it is acpi related
<cordac> ohh.. my bad then.. sorry sasho199
<sasho199> hateball: I found an entry in askubuntu, It boots when I add acpi=off after that one line.
<hateball> sasho199: so is your question how you make that setting permanent?
<nbl1> Did anyone has succed to install ubuntu on lastet macbook pro ?
<sasho199> hateball: Mainly I am asking on what is the solution, is there a better one? I want to run it properly because it seems that when I add that line, some stuff does not work properly.
<hateball> sasho199: yes various powersaving things wont likely work, cpu states etc
<hateball> sasho199: first I'd check if you have any BIOS updates available, that might fix it
<anddam> hello
<kalo> hello!
<sasho199> hateball: I am kind confused about that, because I recently ran a BIOS update - now its 302. But I am not sure how that relates to UEFI. I installed Ubuntu in UEFI mode, my windows previously ran in BIOS compatibility mode and I had to remove it to install ubuntu.
<anddam> I'm on Xenial, using firefox from default repository. I installed awesome and while using it I have a "Debian menu" with Chromium in the Network submenu, but no firefox. I ran update-menus to no avail
<anddam> should the packaged awesome work with it out-of-the-box?
<hateball> sasho199: you should have been able to dualboot both legacy and uefi, and even reinstall the bootloaders for each OS after switching... but that's something else
<hateball> sasho199: so you are saying you have the latest available bios firmware installed then?
<sasho199> hateball: Yes. I thought that new computers are made with UEFI and BIOS is the older one. Is that not the case?
<Boyette> no
<Boyette> uefi is still bios
<Boyette> uefi is just a skin
<hateball> legacy BIOS does not support UEFI boot features however
<anddam> actually it is
<anddam> UEFI is a firmware, BIOS is a firmware
<hateball> sasho199: anyhow! there are some acpi_osi options I guess you could try
<hateball> sasho199: do you have a model for this laptop (if it is one?) or your motherboard? that makes it easier finding specific solution
<sasho199> hateball: I don't know what you mean by "model". Probably that means that I don't have one.
<sasho199> hateball: Do you mean if I know what model the laptop is?
<hateball> sasho199: Yes
<Boyette> sudo dmidecode | grep 'SKU Number' | head -1
<hateball> sasho199: "sudo dmidecode" will tell you
<hateball> there you go :p
<cart_man> How do I shutdown the GUI on UBUNTU MATE?
<Boyette> you dont cartman because you choose mate for the gui
<sasho199> hateball: It's ASUS X550VX according to linux, but on the laptop there is a sticker that says K550V
<hateball> sasho199: if you havent already, you could try booting with acpi_osi=Linux
<hateball> see if that magically makes it behave
<sasho199> hateball: I'll try it
<hateball> sasho199: also what version of ubuntu is this? there's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1672563 which suggests it should be fixed in kernel 4.11
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1672563 in linux (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 16.04 doesnt boot normally on my asus k550vx" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cart_man> Boyette Ok but sure there is way like LIGHTDM shutdownetc
<cart_man> I need to try a performance test
<hateball> sasho199: actually I see now that it probably isnt fixed by that...
<akik> cart_man: you can stop lightdm and the gui stops
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<akik> cart_man: it's either "sudo service lightdm stop" or "sudo systemctl stop lightdm"
<cart_man> akik Thanks allot !
<cart_man> service one workde
<sasho199> hateball: I tried adding acpi_osi=Linux after the line that contains quiet splash, but it froze. Also sometimes it I manage to turn off the computer normally, when I start it next time I hold Shift and it does not go to the selection(GRUB) and even more weird it runs when that happens. To me that makes 0 sense.
<hateball> sasho199: sounds like a buggy bios to me
<qswz> guys, how much swap needed for 8 or 16G RAM?
<sasho199> hateball: What can I do about that?
<hateball> sasho199: could you try "acpi_osi=!!" also?
<hateball> qswz: depends if you want to hibernate or not
<sasho199> hateball: without the quotations right?
<hateball> sasho199: yea
<qswz> hateball: not much
<hateball> sasho199: as for what you can do... report bugs I guess
<qswz> it's a laptop
<qswz> for work/development
<sasho199> hateball: And about the BIOS being buggy, anything that can be done?
<akik> sasho199: you should try the newest value for "Windows" you get with: sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows
<qswz> I mean, should I go roughly for like 4G swap, or more like 8G or 16G
<akik> sasho199: that is for acpi_osi=
<hateball> sasho199: akik has a good suggestion
<qswz> I have a 256G SSD
<hateball> qswz: if you have 8GB RAM, and you intend to hibernate it, you need 8GB swap
<hateball> if you never intend to hibernate, you need 0bytes of swap
<akik> sasho199: this is TJ-'s page about it http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<qswz> hateball: ok
<hateball> (that said it can be nice with swap to avoid crashing)
<qswz> thanks
<hateball> if you run out of RAM that is
<qswz> do you guys often hibernate?
<qswz> I mean I just turn my laptop off
<qswz> when I'm done
<sasho199> akik: Thats the tutorial I was looking for, thanks. Is it the same as your suggestion?
<DiecastMessiah> don;t ya need some swap .
<akik> sasho199: yes mostly but much better documented :)
<akik> sasho199: for example i don't know what this does: acpi_osi=!
<hateball> akik: this page tells you http://redsymbol.net/linux-kernel-boot-parameters/
<akik> hateball: thanks. but i don't understand why it isn't enough to set acpi_osi= just once
<hateball> Not like I understand this sorcery either
<akik> hateball: ok well there's lots of text for that option
<hateball> yes
<qswz> hatenuts
<hateball> well I suppose you can specify to the kernel *exactly* what to try to use
<qswz> I hope 250G SSD won't be too short
<hateball> that's the point of removing support for "Linux" acpi functions and instead adding Windows SoAndSo I guess
<nbl1> Did anyone has succed to install ubuntu on lastet macbook pro ?
<qswz> hehe, buying a mac and installing lubuntu
<qswz> just get a normal brand, 2s cheaper
<sasho199> akik: How can I run the script I donwloaded?
<qswz> ./ it
<qswz> chmod it possibly
<BeforeClick> they finally released a skype version that does vieeo as well as chat and audio!
<qswz> lol skype
<qswz> always been shitty on linux
<BeforeClick> well looking better now
<BeforeClick> I've been waiting for that a long while
<DiecastMessiah> actually i was shocked to see that skype was on linux.. seeing that it a evil microsoft thing
<rollingubuntu> hello everybody! anyone experienced that Ubuntu does not go to screensave (black screen to save energy after a few minutes of inactivity?) when youtube is playing in a browser?
<akik> sasho199: you can run it as "bash ./acpi_osi.sh". it'll ask for the sudo password
<DiecastMessiah> rollingubuntu, doyou mean that it goes it save screen even thou you are playing a full screen video??
<sasho199> akik: I get this: strings: '/sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT': No such file Linux kernel command-line options required: acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=" Do you want to add this setting (y/n) ? n
<DiecastMessiah> rollingubuntu, anyway if you playing videos it shouldn't go to a blankscreen,, it would be a problem if it did....
<akik> sasho199: if you now have acpi=off, you need to remove it and reboot
<akik> sasho199: /proc/cmdline should show it
<sasho199> akik: I add the acpi=off every time I start my computer, otherwise it does not boot
<akik> sasho199: try booting into the recovery mode. does that work?
<sasho199> akik: How do you do that again?
<akik> sasho199: press left shift when your computer boots and you'll go to the grub menu
<sasho199> akik: And then?
<rollingubuntu> DiecastMessiah: I mean, I am listening to some music on my laptop and I am away from the screen... the laptop runs on battery... so, I am wondering if there is any option I can set/change so that if switches off the screen :D
<akik> sasho199: then select the recovery mode, then the root shell, then enter password, then: mount -o remount,rw / then run the script
<akik> sasho199: remember to remove acpi=off
<sasho199> akik: Ok, I'll try it.
<DiecastMessiah> rollingubuntu there maybe a way but i think the easiest way would be go to the power settings and set do nothing to when i close my lid .. and when ya walk away close the lid.. that will keep working but it will turn off your monitor
<qswz> guys
<qswz> on a touchpad, how do you middle-click
<qswz> I used to do left+right click at same time
<qswz> now on this new laptop, nothing happens
<qswz> (I use it often to paste content highlighted)
<rollingubuntu> DiecastMessiah: hmm... as you say, that's a nice workaround...would you share your other idea too? :)
<qswz> do some of you have 3 touch for middle-click?
<qswz> might be cool
<akik> qswz: can you click both left and right together?
<akik> qswz: my clickpad  doesn't support it but it was a way to paste the buffer
<DiecastMessiah> rollingubuntu,  i don;t have another idea... was thinking there maybe a way to force it but i really don;t know
<anddam> is it possible to install libgtk 3.22 on Xenial? even the gnome 3 PPA offers 3.20
<sasho199> akik: I tried and I got some errors, Could not read some file and could not open another file bacause its read-only.
<sasho199> akik: But I think I entered recovery mode succesfully
<hateball> sasho199: well you dont need to run the script
<hateball> sasho199: you can just do it manually
<sasho199> hateball: Won't I get the same error if I execute the same commands?
<qswz> akik: yea that works on my old acer
<Lope> how can I install avidemux? why was it removed from repositories?
<qswz> now I have a new dell inspiron, but nope :(
<qswz> I just need a way to paste current buffer
<qswz> be it 3 touch click
<qswz> or left and right click
<hateball> sasho199: run manually: sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i 'windows '
<hateball> sasho199: does that return anything?
<akik> qswz: i also have an acer from 2011 that has separate left and right buttons :P no more
<akik> sasho199: you need to run "mount -o remount,rw /" to be able to write in the recovery mode
<akik> kind of strange that you still need that
<sasho199> akik, hateball: I ran the script again and I got some error that it couldnt read the file, I pressed yes anyways and now it seems to work. I force powered off my computer so I can start it while holding shift. I did that to see what was added to the lines when you boot, it was: acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=" and I think there was supposed to be something after the = but the file could not be read
<akik> sasho199: if you boot the machine with acpi=off, it won't work
<nbl1> Did anyone has succed to install ubuntu on lastet macbook pro ?
<sasho199> akik: Some features did not work, like setting the brightness with the keyboard for example. Now that works. And I dont have to add anything when I start my computer
<akik> sasho199: i'd still modify the config file for the latest "Windows nnnn"
<akik> sasho199: it's in /etc/default/grub
<sasho199> akik: how can I do that?
<akik> sasho199: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<akik> sasho199: the syntax is: acpi_osi=\"Windows 2015\"
<sasho199> akik: Did that script change this file?
<akik> sasho199: yes
<sasho199> akik: currently its like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=\""
<sasho199> akik: Should I change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2018\""
<akik> sasho199: i put the " in a different place but try it
<sasho199> akik: Should it be 2018?
<Neo4> I can't write anything to usb disk, got error 'read only'
<akik> sasho199: sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows
<Neo4> what shall I do?
<akik> sasho199: pick the "latest"
<akik> sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i "^windows " | sort -n
<sasho199> akik: The script that failed to read was supposed to copy from this right?
<anders_> im trying to install ftdi drivers. I've downloaded the .tgz package, but when im trying to use "tar" in terminal, it says "cannot execute open, the file or folder does not exist". How can i fix this? I've also tried to open terminal in downloads folder and use the tar command, but I get the same message.
<akik> sasho199: it'll pick the latest version and add to /etc/default/grub but not sure why it failed in your case
<akik> sasho199: yes it'll read from that DSDT
<oerheks> Neo4, sounds like bad blocks, perform a filecheck ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<sasho199> akik: ok now it looks like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015 \""
<sasho199> akik: how can I save that?
<akik> sasho199: remove that single space before \""
<akik> sasho199: then ctrl+x
<DiecastMessiah> anders maybe permission is not set to execute
<hateball> anders_: whats the exact command you run? it should be "tar xvzf file.tgz"
<anders_> DieCastMessiah, that could be. I only run default settings in Ubuntu Mate. Do you know how I can set permission to execute?
<hateball> or simply use a gui tool to unpack it
<anders_> I'm running tar xvzf file.tgz command
<akik> sasho199: after that, run: sudo update-grub
<sasho199> akik: ok I think its done
<anders_> Okay, because I am able to unpack withouth terminal, but I am afraid I might run into problems later since the commands for installing does not find the path
<sasho199> akik: I guess I should reboot now?
<akik> sasho199: yes
<rollingubuntu> DiecastMessiah: many thanks! :)
<rollingubuntu> DiecastMessiah: would you happen to know if there is a command line that I can use to switch between what happens when the lid is closed? (I need my laptop to go to sleep usually, so before I leave the desk, I would give a line of command the another one to take back to "normal") :)
<DiecastMessiah> anders_ I pretty new so not off the top but it would be something like ' sudo chmod ### filename '
<DiecastMessiah> top of head^
<DiecastMessiah> but google search file permissions linux that you should find all you need
<anders_> DiecastMessiah thanks! I will try that. I also right clicked on the .tgz  and changed permissions to Write  and read.
<DiecastMessiah> rollingubuntu, no idea sorry
<sasho199> akik: I rebooted and the loading screen froze, tried with windows 2012 too, froze again. Now It's just "acpi_osi=" and it works
<akik> sasho199: ok strange
<akik> sasho199: nothing else than acpi_osi= ?
<anders_> HAH, right clicking on the folder and changing permissions helped. Thank you alot for the help DiecastMessiah
<DiecastMessiah> no problem
<sasho199> akik: can you give me the destination of that file, I will paste exaclty what I had
<gde33> is there an alternative to synergy just for linux/ubuntu boxes?
<akik> sasho199: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<gde33> or are they doing something so exotic that it lives outside the realm of foss? :P
<DiecastMessiah> anders_ just incase you are new new.. it best to find packages like .deb if you can.. installing from tarballs is hard and not the safest thing to do
<sasho199> akik: What is that?
<gde33> I see about 10 alternatives for windos
<akik> sasho199: you can paste the file there. it'll give you an url back
<hateball> gde33: synergy is in the repos so... ?
<gde33> hateball: I think only an old version
<hateball> gde33: is it not working?
<sasho199> akik: I have not copied it since I had to restart. I asked you for the url of the grub configuration file so I can open it, cause I dont remember exatly what is written there
<gde33> hateball: its very basic and not being developed
<akik> sasho199: /etc/default/grub ?
<sasho199> akik: Thanks, where do you get information like that?
<akik> sasho199: my brain :)
<oerheks> or the !grub manual
<gde33> hateball: its not that I dont like synergy the way it is, it might even be worth paying for but this idea that there is only closed source commercial software?
<sasho199> akik: Haha ok! What was the whole command, because Im getting an emtpy file and I think Im doing something wrong
<akik> sasho199: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<hateball> gde33: afaik it is gpl
<hateball> gde33: but they sell access to pre-compiled binaries
<hateball> gde33: that said, I havent used it for a long time, so that might have changed
<gde33> the concept is lovely
<gde33> I'm slightly confused by software center not working and software links in google redirecting to a generic snapcraft.io page
<sasho199> akik: I had this when It did not freeze on the loading screen: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=\""
<hateball> sasho199: as long as that works, stick with it
<sasho199> hateball: I guess so, but I'm also trying to learn linux. So of course If I can find an explanation that would be better.
<akik> sasho199: the thing is if you didn't run the mount -o remount,rw / you weren't able to write files in the recovery mode
<sasho199> akik: I presume this is an explantion to why the script did not work? Maybe I misspelled something or put a space in there that shouldn't have been there
<akik> sasho199: and the missing /sys/firmware/acpi was probably because you booted with acpi=off
<sasho199> akik: That makes sense.
<sasho199> akik, hateball: Thank you both for your help! I will change the file of the configuration that worked, maybe in the future I'll find out why that is.
<cart_man> Hi everyone .. I am trying to do -> curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_8.x | sudo -E bash -   BUT it fails halfway and then says E: Failed to fetch https://ppa.launchpad.net/mc3man/trusty-media/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binray-armhf/Packages
<cart_man> What do I do to fix this... it also happens when I do sudo apt-get update
<hateball> !ppa | cart_man
<ubottu> cart_man: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cart_man> hateball Yes but it happens with apt-get update as well
<Neo4> how to mount disk not only for read only?
<hateball> cart_man: !paste the output of apt update
<hateball> cart_man: I am guessing you have added broken PPAs
<Neo4> I tried use this commands:
<Neo4> umount /dev/sdc
<Neo4> and then mount /dev/sdc /media
<Neo4> and result the same can't create directory or files
<Neo4> it mounts as read only
<oerheks> Neo4, did you check for bad blocks/files?
<hateball> what filesystem is it even? is it owned by another user?
<Neo4> oerheks: no
<cart_man> hateball -> https://pastebin.com/mEavArSZ
<Neo4> oerheks: do you think this is bad block files? I've read there and didn't understnad anything
<Neo4> oerheks: here good files, I copied from there files to disk recent
<Neo4> and can write there in windows
<cart_man> hateball Talking to me?
<oerheks> windows does not care about dirty drives
<Neo4> oerheks: I think there all right with files, it might be something wrong with permission
<oerheks> Neo4, find out if it is ntfs or fat32.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting#dosfstools_-_FAT12.2C_FAT16_and_FAT32_.28vfat.29_filesystem
<oerheks> Neo4, no, fat32 and ntfs is not posix, so no need to set permissions
<Neo4> oerheks: fat32 http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1518701796.png
<hateball> cart_man: Like I said, you have added broken PPAs to your sources
<hateball> cart_man: "PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk."
<Neo4> I tried this mount -t mtfs /dev/sdc /media and this didn't work
<cart_man> hateball Hmm ok possible.. how do I reset it ...also the broken PPAs comes from nodeJS site
<oerheks> fsck.vfat -n /dev/sdc
<cart_man> hateball As I said -> curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_8.x | sudo -E bash -
<Neo4> oerheks: what is it?
<Neo4> oerheks: ok
<oerheks> cart_man, you used the wrong ppa for xenial, see https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/trusty-media
<Neo4> oerheks: I've run check
<cart_man> oerheks Ok but thats the one on the website .. ? ALso I assume I now do ppa purge? -> sudo ppa-purge ppa:mc3man/trusty-media
<oerheks> cart_man, no need to ppa purge, as it never installed any package, just remove the ppa from sources menu in softwarecenter
<oerheks> or remove the list in  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory.
<philipp> hi
<Neo4> oerheks: see http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1518702133.png
<Neo4> oerheks: what to do next?
<philipp> hi, i try to use pyusb and get the error ValueError: The device has no langid
<philipp> how to change usb permissions?
<philipp> and where is the usb device (not ttyUSB*)
<Neo4> oerheks: fsck.vfat -r /dev/sdc1
<Neo4> prevuse command change my disk name on sdd
<noob_on_rails> hey all! , im trying to recover my dualboot drive ( actually transfer my 250 GB to a 500GB ) using Acronis, but it seems as if the ubuntu partition is not really recognized
<oerheks> Neo4, no idea there .. try to fix it on windows, perhaps?
<Neo4> oerheks: in windows I can use checkdisk -r
<Neo4> chdisk -r or -f I forgot *
<DiecastMessiah> did someone try to Pm me ??
<user____> .
<user____> after a do-release-upgrade my ppas have been disabled, how do I enable them back
<DiecastMessiah> nm i think my keyboard is dieing and it open a pm to Neo4 for some reason. my tab key is not working right
<philipp> i thank you for your help as usual...
<Neo4> DiecastMessiah: I'm busy
<DiecastMessiah> sorry i didn't mean for it to open a PM must have been my keyboard or maybe i bushed my touchpad while trying to alt-tab
<oerheks> user____, examine them one by one, to see if they provide packages for your version, and add the ppa again, and install the program you like
<Neo4> oerheks: I can create directory there using terminal, from filemanager can't even when I ran it as root
<Neo4> oerheks: yes, it was reason
<Neo4> I maybe go to windows and there will make chdisk \r
<oerheks> Neo4, really odd.. maybe you want to write a file larger than 4 gb, that is beyond the fat32 limit
<Neo4> oerheks: no
<Neo4> create folder
<Neo4> now show error, wait
<Neo4> oerheks: http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1518703508.png
<oerheks> Neo4, please use paste.ubuntu.com, that site loads horribly slow
<oerheks> why a pic for text...
<Neo4> oerheks: easier understand
<Neo4> oerheks: rsync command works and enough :)
<Neo4> I can copy there
<rdp_> hiii
<user____> oerheks: I don't even know how to list them, I had a few
<user____> oerheks: from what I read during the upgrade, they were going to be "disabled"
<user____> as in, then you can reenable them, but I just don't know how
<Neo4> oerheks: it is in ubuntu we need always check disks?
<Neo4> who know why gparter doesn't run?
<Neo4> http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1518704330.png
<Neo4> I want increase memmory for ubuntu partition, remove from windows 25Gb for it
<rollingubuntu> DiecastMessiah: I found it: xset dpms force off
<rollingubuntu> ;)
<Neo4> in /dev folder is stored all our devices
<oerheks> user____, yes, do-release-upgrade removes ppa's, you cannot simply enable them again, you need to add them again, search for those ppa's on launchpad, or searchengine "ubuntu ppa <ppaname>"
<oerheks> <Neo4> oerheks: it is in ubuntu we need always check disks? no, only if the disk/usb is dirty, faulty files or bad blocks.. still do not see that image, so you are on your own now
<ledeni> user____,  check --->https://askubuntu.com/questions/4983/what-are-ppas-and-how-do-i-use-them
<Neo4> oerheks: why do not see?
<Neo4> oerheks: error
<Neo4> Assertion (metadata_length > 0) at ../../../libparted/labels/dos.c:2313 in function add_logical_part_metadata() failed.
<Neo4> when open gPartered
<oerheks> Neo4, time to check it in windows..
<oerheks> maybe it has a virus, who knows??
<Neo4> oerheks: no it's gPartered app, do you know it?
<Neo4> oerheks: maybe there something broken with files
 * oerheks facepalms
<oerheks> that is what i am typing for an hour now
<Neo4> oerheks: about check?
<oerheks> your check failed, no?
<Neo4> oerheks: I've done it and it's work, have other problem Want add 25Gb to ubuntu partition and can't open gpartered app
<Neo4> oerheks: USB?
<Neo4> oerheks: I now check there, it takes long time
<Neo4> oerheks: I have currently 35Gb under ubuntu and cut from windows 25, want add to ubuntu and can't
<oerheks> Neo4, you will need to do that from a live iso, not from a running system
<oerheks> tons of manuals online, like https://www.howtogeek.com/114503/how-to-resize-your-ubuntu-partitions/
<Neo4> oerheks: what is leave iso? it is usb from where we install ubuntu?
<oerheks> yes
<malibu> I am on 17.04 and I'm getting 404's when I attempt apt.  I would like to upgrade to 17.10.  Can anyone send me a clear list of steps?  All the ones I google on seem to assume you still have access to the current release repo
<oerheks> !eolupgrade | malibu
<ubottu> malibu: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Neo4> oerheks: ok, I thought I can do it from gparded. In windows we needn't do it from livecd
<malibu> I have been to this page, but it doesn't say what apt-sources should be.  It just says 'update according to your release'
<malibu> Are there repositories somewhere available for 17.04?
<oerheks> malibu, just change the 1st part to deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ <etc> and update-grub
<malibu> oerheks: thanks, I think that is the bit of info that I needed
<oerheks> :-)
<Boyette> thx guys
<Boyette> got 1000mbps now
<Boyette> thx to you guys and TP LINK
<shanky> Hi someone can help in solving issuewhich i am facing after waking up ubuntu16.04 after suspend causing no netwrk and on using systemctl to restart using terminal causes it to hang :(
<ren0v0> Hi, i've created a new systemd unit for redis (2nd instance), but when i start it it just hangs
<ren0v0> the process starts up, but shell just hangs
<ren0v0> so when i run "sudo systemctl start redis-server-6379.service", it never completes?
<ren0v0> the module says  Active: activating (start-post) since Thu 2018-02-15 14:53:40 UTC; 1min 12s ago
<nojm> hi all i want to browse a drive via terminal how do i go about it i know the path is /dev/sdb2(do i need to use mount command or mkdir?)
<sanay> hi
<nojm> hi
<sophisthunter> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbFLhbJRt_E
<nojm> I  want to browse a drive via terminal how do i go about it i
<JimBunbtu> nojm, You mean like `ls -halF ~` ?
<oerheks> sophisthunter, please don't spam youtube here, thanks
<nojm> sorry i just want to check out the files on the drive but from terminal
<nojm> but i cant get into the drive it says it doesnt exist
<JimBunbtu> nojm, Then it sounds like you should check out `man ls`
<nojm> but it does as i confirmed with fdisk -l
<JimBunbtu> nojm, Sounds like you may need to `mount` the drive. Are you familiar?
<nojm> i cant even get into the drive
<nojm> i am fam with man but i cant even get to the drive via terminal
<seizo> im trying to script `cadaver` to download a directory recursively from a WebDAV server without having to name each file locally (ie just use the name of the file on the server), anyone know if this is possible?
<nojm> didnt read properly thanks will use mount command
<oerheks> nojm, find out what partitiontype is on that drive, fat32 and ntfs gets mounted under /media/
<nojm> all g got that part covered with fdisk -l thank you re mount confirmation
<nojm> this one is /dev/sdb2
<nojm> will check part type and use -t option yeah
<shanky> ifconfig i snot working after waking up from suspend :(
<nojm> :)sorted thanks mate
<sophisthunter> I want someone to shit directly in my mouth
<Sean_McG> asking on IRC is a pretty stupid thing to do
<sophisthunter> yes or no
<sophisthunter> will you shit in my mouth?
<oerheks> !ops | sophisthunter
<ubottu> sophisthunter: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<oerheks> after spamming multiple channels, this behaviour is not wanted here, sophisthunter
<sophisthunter> I used to have a boyfriend named "ubuntu" ... he would "play the bongos" on my ass
<robeph> exit
<shanky> additional driver in 16.04 is  do not use and unknown any issue with taht
<Sean_McG> is it safe to upgrade to a daily snapshot of bionic now (from xenial) or should I wait until actual release?
<oerheks> Sean_McG, development versions are standard not safe .. for production, that is.
<robeph> quick question,  I need the dummy_hcd kernal module,  but m-a doesn't seem to have it any ideas an easy way of getting this sorted?
<gsec> Ubuntu is my eggs
<gsec> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<gsec> zoas
<oerheks> Sean_McG, but feel free helping test Bionic, really appreciated
<Sean_McG> oerheks: I'm a hobbyist so 'production' is a malleable(sp?) term.
<tomeaton17> I want to disable the login prompt on tty1 to just tail syslog. How do I do this?
<oerheks> production as in professional work environment
<leftyfb> !ops| gsec
<ubottu> gsec: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<oerheks> .. and you will get daily updates
<gsec> jajajajajajajaja
<lotuspsychje> Sean_McG: #ubuntu+1 also if interested in 18.04
<Sean_McG> lotuspsychje: cool, thanks.
<robeph> anyone know how to add a module to module-assistant?
<Sean_McG> tomeaton17: nowadays, that probably means writing a systemd unit file (bleh.)
<Sean_McG> tomeaton17: it was so much easier with oldschool init
<qswz> I can't make my touchpad to middleclick :(
<leftyfb> qswz: AFAIK, touchpads don't "middle click"
<tomeaton17> Sean_McG: I am familiar with writing systemd unit files, just recently have to convert loads of upstart scripts to systemd. Must I disable getty or something like that on tty to stop the login prompt?
<robeph> leftyfb: somedo,  I had one that two finger third tap would mid click
<robeph> tomeaton17: you could auto login with a dummy user who runs that as a script with noshell
<qswz> leftyfb: you see what I mean
<qswz> on linux there's one great thing
<Sean_McG> tomeaton17: yes, it probably means duplicating whatever unit file is spawning getty and editing it to not use tty1
<qswz> where you highlight and then middleclick can paste buffer
<leftyfb> qswz: yep
<robeph> qswz: you could probably create a multitouch gesture for it,
<leftyfb> always wondered if there was a keyboard paste for that
<qswz> well how
<oerheks> There is DKMS to build/add a kernelmodule https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS
<qswz> I've been looking at stackoverflow things since 1H
<qswz> trying synclient
<robeph> touchegg maybe?
<robeph> not sure if it is in sources but we used that on some embedded stuff we did and needed more gesture control
<tomeaton17> Sean_McG: Could I just disable getty@tty1.service
<robeph> qswz: https://github.com/JoseExposito/touchegg
<Sean_McG> tomeaton17: worth a try
<robeph> qswz: though if you're in console not sure it's of much use.
<robeph> I'm not familiar with debian so much,  coming from gentoo,   so not really sure about the kernal modules here,  but I'm missing dummy_hcd and need it on this embedded device,  I've got module-assistant but dummy_hcd isn't in the list of modules, nor is it prebuilt,
<robeph> any idea a best route for getting this on this machine?
<tomeaton17> Sean_McG: Yep that fixes it
<nacc> robeph: that config option is not set in the ubuntu kernels (at least on my system)
<nacc> robeph: so it's not built at all
<robeph> yeah I know
<robeph> I figured that this module-assistant bit would help build it?  no?
<robeph> but can't really find much on the config for missing mods in it.   it just says "if it is missing you need to add it"  or some such,  on the wiki :\
<nacc> robeph: well, it's not external, in that sense
<nacc> robeph: it's just not built
<robeph> ah
<nacc> robeph: i think external there means 3rd party
<robeph> just need to enable in kernel and rebuild mods?
<nacc> just that one module
<robeph> yeah
<robeph> nacc: what is in that package linux-image-extra-4.13.0-32-generic,  might it be in that?  I'm not sure how to query actual contents of the pkgs
<nacc> robeph: dpkg -L and apt-file list
<nacc> robeph: well that is the *binary* kernel contents
<robeph> yeah it just had a desc saying extra modules
<nacc> robeph: you need to get the source for the kernel and then build the module by hand
<robeph> didn't know if maybe it wasn't core, but in that pkg
<JTech> most web browser games just stopped working a few days ago. I don't know why. I use Xubuntu. I'm trying to see how to install Flash and nothing is found in my "Software" manager, nor in the link that help.ubuntu sends me to.
<nacc> robeph: i believe -extra is still built from src:linux
<nacc> robeph: which i think menas it's the same .config
<robeph> JTech: define not working
<robeph> JTech: just that gray flash sqare,  nothing,  an error
<robeph> nacc: ahh,  true
<JTech> robeph, they sit there and say "loading" forever. like indefinitely. for over an hour.
<robeph> nacc: manual build it is,
<JTech> robeph, I'm trying to fix it for someone else so I dont have 1st hand account. but they use MSN Games.
<robeph> JTech:  so it initialises the flash element,  and it shows loading?
<qswz> robeph: thx will test
<robeph> qswz: np
<robeph> qswz: we had an embedded touch screen,  and used that to setup two finger mousewheel scroll emulation
<JTech> robeph, I don't know how to tell... I would guess it's initialized. It's got a loading spinner animated.
<robeph> yeah,  so flash isn't "failing" per se,   it's just not loading,  if that's the case.
<robeph> is it only flashgames on a specific site,  have you tested other flash services?
<JTech> robeph, I'm not sure how to test this.
<robeph> go to adobe's flash site,  I guess,  see if their "test if installed"  thing runs
<JTech> They tried other sites and most of them had the same results. only one or two worked.
<robeph> so some work some don't,  that suggests it isn't just broken,
<robeph> the ones that work,  were they simpler? perhaps?  have you checked storage on the temp files location of the flash elements?  eg.  sometimes it isn't obvious that space is restricted and just keeps trying to load while not throwqing an error
<robeph> probably wherever the browser caches stuff
<oerheks> JTech, try google-chrome perhaps? best browser for DRM games
<nacc> robeph: probably the *right* way to do it is dkms build it ... but i'm not sure (fwiw)
<JTech> oerheks, I tried Chromium. not sure I want to try Chrome.
<robeph> yeah I am seeing this may be an option since I'll need to have this easier to do by others
<robeph> I just need the module to ensure this loop device has UDC
<oerheks> JTech, it got some sort of silverlight buildin
<robeph> once I know it works right,  I can get back to figuring how to do it with dkms
<nacc> robeph: yeah, i think this m ight help: https://serianox.github.io/gadgetfs-ubuntu.html
<nacc> robeph: and LP: 1073089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1073089 in linux (Ubuntu) "ubuntu kernel does not support gadgetfs" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1073089
<robeph> well crap wish I'd found this one lol
<nacc> there's a different link in that bug
<nacc> but either one *should* work, afaict
<JTech> the test on Adobe Flash's website doesn't work. it says "the plugin is not supported". Why were games working only a few days ago but now they're not?
<s10gopal> how to install YAKINDU state chart tool in ubuntu 14.04?
<robeph> nacc: well extras is mentioned there too,  it may not need dummy_hdc  if the gadget is working properly with whatever else is needed,  lemme see what this bug is on about
<robeph> JTech: probbably not adobes,  so may not work
<JTech> maybe I should just sacrifice her to the botnet. I've been trying to save her from it, convincing her that facebook and google are evil. I think she's coming around, but she still uses facebook to socialize.
<nacc> robeph: ack, just cursory searchng on my part
<robeph> if it doesn't work that means nothing insofar as this goes,   because you're not experiencing this on those sites... unless that loading sequence is not flash per se and just a java loader masquarading waiting for the flash element to load
<nacc> s10gopal: is it an ubuntu package?
<JTech> bleh. I don't know what to do.
<s10gopal> nacc, yes
<nacc> s10gopal: what is its  name?
<robeph> nacc: hahah I'll figure it out,  thanks for these links,   I was searching using specific criteria you found that one with the hdc dummy module which is excellent,  cos I think that is what I need for sure
<robeph> he's doing same thing I am
<robeph> sorta
<s10gopal> nacc, i downloaded it from https://www.itemis.com/en/yakindu/state-machine/download-options/?utm_campaign=YAKINDU%20Statechart%20Tools&utm_medium=email&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-8atKMMP0H18UnotCBW4Re9uyWvVs81nUtWUe7HYm44KstzBTAcfLHmAJHBoOYdSjOeWil8gBUQD-RcSefIGipjEXoILg&_hsmi=24598355&utm_content=24598355&utm_source=hs_automation&hsCtaTracking=ed6f6079-c3b9-4240-9e15-125d551eec93%7C165b6ffc-1673-4bd5-bd59-a9c16c79e7b4
<JTech> I already spent an hour on this. maybe I should tell her to bring it to the computer shop at this point.
<robeph> JTech: has it ever worked?
<nacc> s10gopal: that is not an *ubuntu* package
<nacc> s10gopal: well, i'm unwilling to find out
<nacc> s10gopal: but i meant is it packaged by ubuntu
<JTech> robeph, I already said it was working a few days ago.
<nacc> s10gopal: you should ask the yakindu folks
<nacc> robeph: yeah, it sounded at least similar
<s10gopal> nacc, where are they?
<nacc> s10gopal: i don't know
<s10gopal> nacc, plz see this https://www.itemis.com/en/yakindu/state-machine/documentation/user-guide/inst_installing_yakindu_statechart_tools#inst_installing_on_linux
<nacc> s10gopal: no thank you
<JTech> I'm getting too old to deal with technical problems. I wonder if it's a character flaw rather than anything inherent to old age.
<nacc> s10gopal: you have instructions, i'm assuming, from the link title. please follow them
<oerheks> https://github.com/Yakindu/statecharts/wiki/Known-Linux-issues-and-workarounds
<oerheks> gtk2 .. ols
<oerheks> old*
<Guest8> test
<JTech> like the instructions here don't work: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-install-flash.html
<s10gopal> oerheks, can you plz guide me how to install it ? i have already downloaded .zip file , i need to download eclipse too ?
<JTech> there's no "adobe-flashplugin" either in my "Software" manager, nor in the link that that website directs me to, the snapcraft.io/store which it looks like my OS redirects me to from the actual link of apps.ubuntu
<oerheks> s10gopal, no. i have no clue about that chart program
<ducasse> s10gopal: why don't you read the instructions and follow them?
<JTech> maybe it was a mistake to tell her to use Xubuntu. I should have told her just to get Windows.
<s10gopal> oerheks, how to install .zip file?
<oerheks> click on it, and fileroller will open it, extract, done. then find out how, in the read.me?
<oerheks> or read the onlinemanual?
<lotuspsychje> JTech: installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<lotuspsychje> JTech: or follow oerheks advice google chrome
<s10gopal> how to install YAKINDU state chart tool in ubuntu 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> s10gopal: you just asked that
<s10gopal> lotuspsychje, problem not solved
<oerheks> it is not an ubuntu package, so support relies on someone who knows that app
<nacc> s10gopal: you were told how, read the instructions
<nacc> s10gopal: this is not a 'support the world' channel, this is a ubuntu support channel
<s10gopal> lotuspsychje, you are at #yakindu ?
<lotuspsychje> s10gopal: empty channel
<robeph> lol
<robeph> s10gopal: why can't you install it
<s10gopal> robairt_, it is .zip file ./configure dont work + i dont know i need to install eclipse too ?
<robeph> yes looks to need eclipse
<robeph> it's a plugin it appears
<robeph> needs a few deps for it to work,  which may or may not be installed already
<s10gopal> robairt_, but the zip size is 239MB
<s10gopal> and it is sill a plugin?
<robeph> s10gopal:  not sure, let me look at its nix documentation
<robeph> it can work as standalone is says
<robeph> s10gopal: so may not be necessary
<robeph> https://www.itemis.com/en/yakindu/state-machine/documentation/user-guide/inst_installing_yakindu_statechart_tools#inst_installing_on_linux
<robeph> s10gopal: ^
<robeph> pretty straight fwd
<robeph> I think it may need eclipse for this particular but not really sure, cos I never used it
<s10gopal> robeph, any other tool ? i need to make state machine elevator on arduino
<robeph> yeah looks like it has stand alone functionality using that sct bit it has
<s10gopal> and ./SCT dont work
<robeph> doesn't work is a wide array of meanings.  What do you mean, does not work
<robeph> if it is failing i suspect you may be missing dependancies
<s10gopal> Version 1.7.0_151 of the JVM is not suitable for this product. Version: 1.8 or greater is required.
<robeph> there should be an error
<robeph> you need a newer java virtual machine
<robeph> upgrade it?
<s10gopal> how?
<lordcirth_work> s10gopal, apt install openjdk-8-jre ?
<robeph> ^
<s10gopal> E: Unable to locate package openjdk-8-jr
<s10gopal> i'm using ubuntu 14.04LTS
<robeph> hold a moment
<lordcirth_work> jre, not jr
<s10gopal> E: Unable to locate package openjdk-8-jr
<s10gopal> E: Unable to locate package openjdk-8-jre
<robeph> hrm
<oerheks> no openjdk8 for trusty, upgrade to 16.04 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-8
<robeph> if you can't upgrade,  you should be able to just build it,  shouldn't be too much of a problem eh
<lordcirth_work> upgrading is a good idea in general, though
<robeph> if he's on an embedded system oerheks may be limited to versioning,  I am
<nacc> robeph: not the issue in this case, afawk
<robeph> ah ok
<robeph> he said it was for a state machine on an arduino,  didn't know if he was running this in system
<s10gopal> oerheks, i cant use ubuntu 16.04 , battery draines when laptop is off
<s10gopal> robairt_, problem is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,Triaged]
<robeph> ah
<s10gopal> robairt_, i need to upgrade jvm to 1.8
<oerheks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Build_it_yourself
<robeph> oerheks: can he add the openjdk ppa repo and just get it from there?
<s10gopal> oerheks, i need JVM
<robeph> s10gopal: jvm is in that package
<robeph> s10gopal: I don't know for certain this will work,  as I'm not really knowledgeable about apt, but consider trying this https://docs.datastax.com/en/cassandra/3.0/cassandra/install/installOpenJdkDeb.html
<oerheks> you might want to look in the webupd8 ppa on that page.. that gives oracle java6/7/8/9
<oerheks> oh, JVM... not jre or jdk
<s10gopal> oerheks, ?
<oerheks> i stop with this no-go java, see the url of ubottu
<OnceMe> how do I find what I host on /dev/sda5 partition?
<OnceMe> its 99% in use, but my / is only 79% in use so I want to move some files to /
<crond> OnceMe, you can look in /etc/fstab, or run 'mount' and see what's mounted on that partition.
<crond> you may have stuff listed by UUID in your fstab tho
<OnceMe> well /dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered)
<crond> well then that's your root partition.
<crond> df -h also lists that kinda stuff btw.
<OnceMe> I dont get it
<OnceMe> how is / 99% full
<OnceMe> and showing 300mb left and /home shows 50G left
<compdoc> not the one, then
<OnceMe> ?
<crond>  /home is probably a seperate partition
<crond> you didn't give enough space to / perhaps.
<compdoc> df -h
<EriC^> OnceMe: how big is "/" ?
<OnceMe> Size is 28G of /
<OnceMe> 26G is used
<EriC^> that seems fair
<OnceMe> but im not sure for what
<OnceMe> can I move some files to /home or something
<s10gopal>  #ubuntu-java is dead ?
<s10gopal> <dreamreal> s10gopal: ufortunately, it's #ubuntu's problem. Java is working fine; you need to figure out how to get java 8 installed IN UBUNTU.
<s10gopal> can you plz help me ?
<s10gopal> it is ubuntu problem
<nacc> s10gopal: you were told. if you need a more recent java, upgrade ubuntu.
<OnceMe> s10gopal: why dont you use docker?
<OnceMe> who these days install anythingn on their native os hosts? everything's on docker
<compdoc> OnceMe, there's program named Disk Usage Analyzer that can help
<s10gopal> OnceMe, what is it ?
<OnceMe> check #docker or docker.com
<s10gopal> nacc, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,Triaged]
<akik> s10gopal: you can download the different java versions www.java.com
<s10gopal> akik, i need JVM
<s10gopal> akik, how  to install JVM on ubuntu 14.04 ? i am installing a software and getting  "Version 1.7.0_151 of the JVM is not suitable for this product. Version: 1.8 or greater is required.
<timhines> hello, I am having an issue with cups on Ubuntu 17.10  - in cups.  printing the test page works.  everything else says this "canceled at Thu 15 Feb 2018 10:35:36 AM CST  "Bad value (0) for orientation-requested, using 0 degrees" in cups job page
<timhines> i have tried to repackage cups, reinstall printer, ec.
<ducasse> s10gopal: seriously, stop posting that bug here
<timhines> any help is much appreciated
<s10gopal> ducasse, they are suggesting to upgrade to ubuntu 16
<OnceMe> s10gopal: get jre
<OnceMe> jvm is included with jre
<oerheks> agin: you might want to look in the webupd8 ppa on that page.. that gives oracle java6/7/8/9
<OnceMe> it should be hotspot by default
<OnceMe> or just get a docker and have java8 9 or 10 with the one command
<timhines> that's me - a real person
<s10gopal> docker.com is not working
<csst0222> Hi, lately my laptop with ubuntu 16.04 has two problems : i) when pressing System > Shut down it hangs and I have to press the hardware button and ii) every time it boots it displays some "recovering journal"  info and takes about 15seconds until it displays the login screen
<csst0222> Any ideas what to do ? Thanks!
<timhines> anybody had luck with cups in 17.10?
<s10gopal> OnceMe, how?
<akik> s10gopal: export JAVA_HOME=/where/you/put/it/jre1.8.0_161
<kerv> I'm pretty sure this infinite loop of ubuntu directories should not be happening... http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<nacc> kerv: yes it should
<kerv> oh yeah? any reason why my apt-get update is filled with a whole bunch of this?
<kerv> Err:15 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty Release
<kerv>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.161 80]
<nacc> !eol | kerv
<ubottu> kerv: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> kerv: 17.04 went eol a while ago now
<kerv> ahh, this is some strange bitbucket pipeline image - i'll investigate
<kerv> thanks
<OnceMe> well EriC^/lib 11G /usr/ 10G
<OnceMe> and all other partitions a bit and thats it
<OnceMe> I lost space for nothing
<OnceMe> hmm I need to reformat partitions and move from home to /
<OnceMe> is there a safe way to do that? :D
<OnceMe> s10gopal: ask in #docker
<s10gopal> ok thx
<OnceMe> but once you install a docker, in cli you literally type "docker run --name java9 -itd openjdk:9"
<OnceMe> and then docker exec -it java9 bash
<OnceMe> and you are inside of interactive shell from where you can do whatever you want, type java -version etc
<OnceMe> you can even port forward, mount volumes for your app etc etc
<MDTech-us_MAN> Hello
<lotuspsychje> MDTech-us_MAN: welcome, what can we do for you
<MDTech-us_MAN> When I run some kind of compiled python I get this error:
<MDTech-us_MAN> ImportError: /opt/amdgpu-pro/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1: undefined symbol: drmGetDevice
<lotuspsychje> MDTech-us_MAN: any reason you not using the python from ubuntu repos?
<nacc> or what do you mean by 'compiled python', MDTech-us_MAN
<MDTech-us_MAN> its a closed source program distributed in a single binary
<oerheks> binairy .. so how could we fix that?
<nacc> seems like not an ubuntu issue then :)
<MDTech-us_MAN> the problem is with the libraries
<MDTech-us_MAN> ImportError: /opt/amdgpu-pro/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1: undefined symbol: drmGetDevice
<nacc> MDTech-us_MAN: libraries not from ubuntu as well
<nacc> MDTech-us_MAN: those are from amdgpu-pro and in /opt (which is not in the purview of ubuntu packages generally)
<oerheks> Without proper info, no use for use to took online for simular issues
<oerheks> c/took/look
<joan_> Buenas tardes. Soy nuevo en linux, llevo 5 días y uffff, no me aclaro a la hora de instalar programas mas allá de las de repositorio. Conoceis algún post o curso que ayude...Gracias
<lotuspsychje> !es | joan_
<ubottu> joan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lotuspsychje> joan_: in english, we can help you here
<lupulo> hi
<lotuspsychje> lupulo: welcome, how can we help you?
<lupulo> lotuspsychje, no thanks.
<kajover> hi... is there an app that lets me remotely connect to the file explorer in ubuntu? somehing like DS file on a synology NAS?
<lupulo> kajover, nautilus can connect like client remotely
<JimBunbtu> kajover, do you mean a phone/tablet app?
<kajover> yes, I meant a phone app
<kajover> remote app for nautilus
<JimBunbtu> kajover, ES File Explorer?
<kajover> yes but connecting to ubuntu remotely
<JimBunbtu> kajover, right, using the "network" option in ES File Explorer... you can sftp
<lupulo> kajover,https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/nautilus-connect.html.en  Types of servers
<kajover> oh, thanks. and do you have a recommendation for ios?
<kajover> I guess any SFTP app?
<JimBunbtu> kajover, probably
<lupulo> kajover, search gftp alternatives for phone app.
<michael2> hi, does anyone know to make the program which remembers my ssh key password - forget that password?
<lupulo> michael2, https://askubuntu.com/questions/566842/ssh-keys-from-usb-stick
<JimBunbtu> michael2, `ssh-add --help`
<michael2> JimBunbtu: is ssh-add or ssh agent the program remembering my ssh password - I dont think it is?
<frikinz> Hi. What is best to connect graphically to a ubuntu 17.10, performance wise ?
<frikinz> The client is debian.
<JimBunbtu> I thought is was the agent that remembers them. I use a ~/.ssh/config file myself.
<frikinz> remote* connection
<JimBunbtu> michael2, as in, I manually edit it and don't have any actual passwords, only keys.
<JimBunbtu> michael2, Yes, looks like that's the agent in question.
<leftyfb> frikinz: try teamviwer
<leftyfb> reamviewer*
<frikinz> leftyfb: ok teamviewer :)
<JimBunbtu> Doesn't 17.10 have the desktop sharing feature built in?
<frikinz> leftyfb: I tried x11vnc and xthightvnc client, it needs 5s to show my keypress on a LAN
<frikinz> vino?
<lotuspsychje> frikinz: be carefull with vnc as its a security risk, vnc over ssh instead
<lotuspsychje> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<frikinz> lotuspsychje: I'm on a LAN. The problem is performance.
<frikinz> on *my* LAN rather
<lotuspsychje> frikinz: performance how?
<lotuspsychje> frikinz: are you on wayland or xorg?
<frikinz> lotuspsychje: it takes 5s to see my keypress, the same for mouse clicks
<frikinz> lotuspsychje: the ubuntu host is a default installation
 * skatetensor salutes
<frikinz> so is the debian client from where I want to connect
<lotuspsychje> frikinz: can you try it from the xorg session plz?
<frikinz> /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg -core :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<frikinz> So both are running Xorg
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> frikinz: perhaps try what JimBunbtu suggested or teamviewer or remmina?
<lotuspsychje> frikinz: or do your work over ssh?
<frikinz> I'll try different settings on vnc before trying other things. I've used it years ago from windows to linux and it was very fast. Maybe I have to enable some protocol or encoding.
<frikinz> lotuspsychje: no ssh tunneling for VNC
<skatetensor> frikinz: why do you need a GUI?
<skatetensor>  i mean ssh via terminal is the fastest ^^
<frikinz> skatetensor: just received this box but don't have a video cable yet :/ while it works fine with ssh, well, I'd like to see something... less dark :)
<frikinz> cable comes on Saturday and I ran out of patience already :)
<frikinz> Anyway, thanks all for your answers
<skatetensor> frikinz: perso, i use team viewer for linux-win10 , hope it helps
<frikinz> Yes teamviewer works nice, even over WAN o_O
<frikinz> Ok, convinced, I can be bothered to tweak vnc
<skatetensor> Does anyones have tried enlightement on ubuntu/debian?
<JimBunbtu> I use X over SSH, works fine for LAN.
<lotuspsychje> !info e17 | skatetensor
<ubottu> skatetensor: e17 (source: e17): Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17.6-1.1 (artful), package size 1790 kB, installed size 6463 kB
<andresco70> hola a todos
<EriC^^> !es | andresco70
<ubottu> andresco70: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lotuspsychje> !es | andresco70
<andresco70> que finalidad tiene este chat?
<lubuntu-help> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<lubuntu-help> I want to access my hdd by using a live usb but it won't show up in file manager.
<lubuntu-help> :(
<lotuspsychje> lubuntu-help: have you tryed /mnt or /media ?
<EriC^^> lubuntu-help: does 'sudo parted -ls' show it?
<DiecastMessiah> lubuntu-help, may need to mount the hdd if you cannot see it in /mnt or /media ..
<lubuntu-help> i tried sudo fdisk -l
<lubuntu-help> it shows then
<oerheks> if it is exfat, you need to install 2 tools
<EriC^^> lubuntu-help: get the name of the partition and run 'sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt'
<EriC^^> then the files will be in /mnt
<lubuntu-help> https://goo.gl/b34E31  << the code
<cpcat> hi
<akik> lubuntu-help: what code?
<lubuntu-help> mount: /mnt: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<akik> lubuntu-help: you don't seem to have any partitions there
<cpcat> I'm on ubuntu trusty, 14.04 what's the proper way to date python 2.7.6 to the latest python 2.7.x ?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | cpcat
<ubottu> cpcat: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<cpcat> err proper way to update python
<cpcat> well the latest ubuntu has
<lotuspsychje> cpcat: we dont reccomend mix package versions
<lotuspsychje> cpcat: best to stick with package versions, specific for your ubuntu version
<cpcat> so trust has only this one version?
<cpcat> what's the python package name for under apt-get ?
<lubuntu-help> idk what happened. I was running lubuntu fine just a week ago but then suddenly one day it didn't boot into the OS and instead showed a busybox with initramfs
<lotuspsychje> cpcat: unless you want to experiment with pinning or backports
<akik> lubuntu-help: there's an app called testdisk which you can use to search for partitions
<nacc> cpcat: yes, python in trusty is at 2.7.5-5ubuntu3, to be exact
<nacc> cpcat: why do you need the latest 2.7?
<lubuntu-help> I have gparted and disks 2 tools that came with this Live USB
<akik> lubuntu-help: neither of which is testdisk?
<akik> lubuntu-help: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<cpcat> I get these warnings when I pip install authorizenet --->  http://codepad.org/Xzz1NYjE
<lubuntu-help> ok so i have testdisk
<lubuntu-help> does it only run in the terminal? no interface?
<dell> hi
<akik> lubuntu-help: yes, terminal interface: sudo -i testdisk
<Dexan> ehhie
<cpcat> nacc  I get these warnings when I pip install authorizenet --->  http://codepad.org/Xzz1NYjE
<nacc> cpcat: yeah, i don't think that's going to get fixed on trusty
<nacc> cpcat: i think it's LP: #1299075
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1299075 in requests (Ubuntu) "SSL SNI support broken in python2" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1299075
<akik> lubuntu-help: you can quit the app with 'q'
<nacc> cpcat: i woudl suggest setting up a newer env, or mmove to python3?
<akik> lubuntu-help: it goes back to the main menu
<lubuntu-help> ok so do I create a new log? append? no log?
<akik> lubuntu-help: create a log, sure
<lubuntu-help> http://codepad.org/zQ9xz6fD   so I should continue?
<akik> lubuntu-help: sorry, no idea what that means
<akik> lubuntu-help: read this, seems to be talking about the same error: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2361763
<lotuspsychje> nacc cpcat would pypy snap be usefull in this case?
<akik> lubuntu-help: sorry there was no reply there :P
<antonm> Hi
<EriC^^> "HPA can be used by various booting and diagnostic utilities, normally in conjunction with the BIOS. An example of this implementation is the Phoenix FirstBIOS, which uses Boot Engineering Extension Record (BEER) and Protected Area Run Time Interface Extension Services (PARTIES)" i sense a theme :D
<nacc> lotuspsychje: dunno
<lubuntu-help> XD
<lubuntu-help> lol
<akik> heh
<akik> EriC^^: do you think the disk has hidden lubuntu-help's partitions for some reason?
<EriC^^> nah
<akik> there's a hdparm command here showing how to remove it: https://forum.cgsecurity.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=3734
<akik> i have _never_ needed to use that
<EriC^^> lubuntu-help: try "sudo mount -o offset=$((2048 * 512)) /dev/sda /mnt"
<lubuntu-help> Ooof
<lubuntu-help> I thought I was onto something
<lubuntu-help> http://codepad.org/gXuP6ilM
<lubuntu-help> ^^ that shows
<akik> lubuntu-help: probably missing the /dev/sda device. but try that EriC^^'s mount command first
<lubuntu-help> which command was it?
<EriC^^> lubuntu-help: try "sudo mount -o offset=$((2048 * 512)) /dev/sda /mnt"
<cpcat> How can I upgrade ubuntu and all of its packages on the command line so I don't have to use a cdrom?
<EriC^^> cpcat: sudo do-release-upgrade     , assuming you want to go from 16.10 to 17.04 and such
<cpcat> EriC^^ I'm on 14
<EriC^^> cpcat: what are you trying to do exactly?
<EriC^^> aha, you want to go to 16.04?
<cpcat> sure.
<akik> lubuntu-help: that assumes that there is a partition starting at sector 2048 of /dev/sda
<cpcat> if that's the latest stable yes.
<Page22> hi boy
<EriC^^> cpcat: run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cpcat> thanks
<EriC^^> cpcat: then run sudo do-release-upgrade
<EriC^^> cpcat: also make sure Prompt=lts in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<lubuntu-help> :|
<EriC^^> cpcat: np
<lubuntu-help> it showed /dev/sda is already mounted.
<lubuntu-help> weird
<lubuntu-help> brb let me reboot. I did some shit with the testdisk
<cpcat> EriC^^  yup thanks
<Tulitomaatti> can a preseed file for automated installation be generated from an installed system? i.e. get a preseed file by poking around and seeing what some already-installed system looks like.
<nacc> Tulitomaatti: look at `debconf-get-selections`
<nacc> but note not everything can be preseeded iirc
<oerheks> nacc +1 https://askubuntu.com/questions/595826/how-to-create-ubuntu-installation-preseed-file
<nacc> ah yes the --installer flag would sovle that issue
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/s390x/apbs03.html
<oerheks> there is a test too, if it works
<Tulitomaatti> thanks > nacc oerheks
<nacc> Tulitomaatti: yw
<dominix> hi there
<dominix> what kind of key should I use to permit ssh with no password from one machine to another (on ubuntu xenial)
<lordcirth_work> dominix, rsa is the default and most widely supported.  ed25519 is the newest.
<dominix> I'v tried wiith ed25519 with no success
<lordcirth_work> Both sides are xenial?
<oerheks> dominix, rsa or dsa, your choise .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<dominix> ssh -i .ssh/id_ed25519  mymachine    it  ask for password
<lordcirth_work> dominix, and did you add the key on the server?
<oerheks> did you disable password on the service?
<oerheks> ( serverside, that is)
<lordcirth_work> ssh-copy-id -i .ssh/id_ed25519  mymachine
<leftyfb> oerheks: disable the password only after you confirm the key is working :)
<dominix> yes it is copied, and the key is in .ssh/authorized_keys
<dominix> I am able to connect to mymachine from home with an ssh-agent but not from a locallan machine (with no agent)
<dominix> I have PermitRootLogin without-password
<lordcirth_work> dominix, are the permissions on .ssh and .ssh/authorized_keys correct?
<dominix> lordcirth_work: yes
<nacc> dominix: are you sure it's not asking for the password for the key?
<nacc> dominix: given you are not running an agent
<dominix> .ssh is 700 .ssh/authorized_keys is 600
<oerheks> good find, nacc
<dominix> it is a key with no password
<lordcirth_work> Did you copy the pubkey manually or with ssh-copy-id?
<dominix> with ssh-copy-id
<dominix> I can see the .pub on the remote
<dominix> I mean the signature on authorized_keys
<TJ-> dominix: is the 'far end' using encrypted home directory?
<lordcirth_work> oh, right
<dominix> TJ-: no
<lordcirth_work> ssh -vvv ?
<dominix> debug1: Skipping ssh-ed25519 key /root/.ssh/id_ed25519 - not in PubkeyAcceptedKeyTypes
<dominix> what TF
<lordcirth_work> there you go.  Check /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the server
<TJ-> dominix: you're connecting to the /root/ user on the remote?
<dominix> yes, it is for a script to transfert netfilter list of IP address
<nacc> ssh -Q key will tell you what keys are supported
<cpcat> hello
<dominix> option requires an argument -- Q
<fx250_> I see in /etc/fstab uuid=7428-dc24 for an efi partition.  How can I output the serial number of /dev/sda1 to validate that the uuid matches in a script?
<Guest42564> hello. Could I get some help with my ubuntu distro? It won't connect to the internet
<lordcirth_work> !details | Guest42564
<ubottu> Guest42564: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<dominix> @fx250 blkid
<dominix> fx250: blkid
<Guest42564> Yum. I have an ethernet cord plugged into my Ubuntu 16.04 distro and when I run sudo dhclient, nothing happens. When I run sudo /etc/init.d/networking start, nothing happens
<Guest42564> A little more background info, running sudo ifconfig shows my ethernet as enp5s0 with no ip address
<fx250_> dominix, Thanks.  I was trying, and output was blank, but it seems that it doesn't work from a chrooted environment.
<TJ-> fx250_: it will work from chroot, but only if you've bind-mounted /dev into it first
<fx250_> ah right
<lordcirth_work> Guest42564, Ubuntu desktop or server install?
<lordcirth_work> dominix, he said 'ssh -Q key' not 'ssh -Q'
<lordcirth_work> Works for me
<Guest42564> lordcirth_work: Desktop
<lordcirth_work> Guest42564, Desktop comes with Network Manager by default.  Most easily accessed through the icon on the toolbar.
<dominix> ok it is PubkeyAcceptedKeyTypes thath have to be inserted in local .ssh/config
<Guest42564> lordcirth_work: if I click on the icon, I get grayed out Ethernet Network device not managed which is weird
<dominix> PubkeyAcceptedKeyTypes ssh-ed25519
<lordcirth_work> dominix, it should have worked automatically, are you sure you didn't change anything / upgrade in place?
<gaunledream> Hi everyone, my wireless is having problem as of late. It keeps on turning off itself - and shows me error Could not load the [0] ucode section
<lordcirth_work> Guest42564, ok, so you could just configure /etc/network/interfaces how you want it, probably just dhcp?
<gaunledream> would appreciate the help
<lordcirth_work> gaunledream, what model of wifi card?
<Guest42564> lordcirth_work: yeah I tried adding auto enp5s0 \n iface enp5s0 inet dhcp to that file but no luck
<gaunledream> Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev ff)
<DiecastMessiah> gaunledream,  hardware into unbuntu flavor and version will help
<lordcirth_work> Guest42564, does /var/log/syslog say anything about it?  What about 'systemctl restart networking'?
<fx250_> Is there a way I can use bash scripting to handle changing the uuid using tune2fs of the root partition from within an environment using root partition, maybe by triggering a script to run on reboot?
<lordcirth_work> fx250_, are you trying to differentiate images on first boot or something?
<Guest42564> lordcirth_work: yes, /var/log/syslog says dhcpdiscover on enp5s0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 on interval ... many times
<fx250_> lordcirth_work, I'm trying to prepare a script for handling system updates to make the UUIDs the same across all systems
<lordcirth_work> Guest42564, ok, so it is trying to DHCP but getting no response.  Sure all the cable is plugged in properly, and your router is running DHCP
<lordcirth_work> fx250_, UUIDs aren't supposed to be the same.  What is the purpose?
<fx250_> lordcirth_work, Using clonezilla to mirror images across several disks, all of the uuids are the same.
<fx250_> same with partimage, which clonezilla is based on
<Guest42564> lordcirth_work: Yes and yes
<gaunledream> DiecastMessiah: did not get what you meant :)(
<Guest42564> lordcirth_work: but pinging the router address gives me Network is unreachable
<hektabyte> Hey guys, is it possible to select which to record when using th screencast feature (ctrl + shift + alt + r)?
<hektabyte> which screen*
<fx250_> lordcirth_work, Are you sure that UUIDs are not supposed to be the same?  I'm just curious about this.
<hektabyte> I apologize for the typos, cheap Genesis keyboard. :|
<lordcirth_work> fx250_, Universal Unique ID.  It's in the name.
<lordcirth_work> Not to say that standards can't be broken for a good reason
<lordcirth_work> hektabyte, which screencast program is this?
<hektabyte> Honestlly, I have no idea. It's activated by pressing "ctrl + shift + alt + r". I'll look it up.
<lordcirth_work> Guest42564, do you have ssh access to your router?  Personally I would tcpdump on that side and see if the Discover packets are arriving.
<hektabyte> lordcirth_work it comes by default with Ubuntu 17.10.
<lordcirth_work> hektabyte, oh ok.  Here on 16.04 that shortcut doesn't exist
<zman9494> lordcirth_work: sorry. Got disconnected real quick. I'm guest whatever the number was
<hektabyte> Ah, so it must be gnome related.
<lordcirth_work> zman9494, do you have ssh access to your router?  Personally I would tcpdump on that side and see if the Discover packets are arriving.
<zman9494> lordcirth_work: I'm not sure, but on any other computer I'm able to access the internet using that ethernet cord in that connection to that router
<zman9494> lordcirth_work: something that could be affecting it is that my wifi has a sign in page when you first connect to it. Maybe that's blocking my dhcpdiscovers?
<donofrio> what does this mean is wrong with my video - both displays connected to same desktop running ubuntu 16.04 https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoL8zcF9pcpuoE1_7PQ
<lordcirth_work> zman9494, shouldn't be, captive portals normally work by intercepting DNS
<donofrio> (skip ununneded onedrive login)
<hektabyte> lordcirth_work It's a Gnome extension - media keys. I'll just install recordMyDesktop to avoid the hassle of configuring it.
<zman9494> Is it an issue that my wired connection is "unmanaged"?
<lordcirth_work> zman9494, only if you didn't do that.  I configured mine manually in /etc/network/interfaces here.  But if you didn't intend to, probably
<michael2> does anyone know what the default program is that holds your SSH private key password when you use SSH or do a git push operation?
<leftyfb> michael2: ssh-agent
<zman9494> lordcirth_work: I'd prefer that I don't do it manually. I manually added the lines to /etc/network/interfaces to attempt to get a dhcp connection, but that's it
<zman9494> I also tried using a fresh install off a usb but I couldn't connect there either
<leftyfb> michael2: seahorse is the gnome util that unlocks it at boot
<hektabyte> Alright, see you guys later!
<DiecastMessiah> zman if you look in the back around the nic port is there a light on??
<DiecastMessiah> I remember years ago i had to run a command to get the card powered up after booting
<chg1> help
<michael2> leftyfb: are you sure its ssh-agent? I know ssh-agent can do it . but I thought there was a more "universal" program that stored passphrases - something like gnome-keyring-daemon?
<DiecastMessiah> i forget the command but just saying in my case there was a light during boot.. but once boot into ubuntu it turned off
<michael2> leftyfb: or maybe its the seahorse program you mentioned?
<leftyfb> michael2: seahorse is the front end to manage gnome-keyring-daemon. This is what gets used on a desktop environment
<michael2> leftyfb: yes Im running a desktop with a X server. I would like to manage the - in memory - SSH priv. key passphrases that are being remembered, list them out, remove them, set the default timeout time etc. can I use seahorse for this?
<leftyfb> you cannot list out passphrases, only keys that are part of the agent
<leftyfb> michael2: use ssh-add -l to list them, use -d to remove individual identities, -D to remove all identities
<leftyfb> michael2: also, man ssh-add :)
<michael2> leftyfb: I know a program wont likely show the actual passwords, but I was thinking it may show the identity, similiar to ssh-add -l ( but that is juust a `ls ~/.ssh` more or less,right?)
<fx250_> When I run grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg2 it generates almost identical contents except it's missing menuentry 'System setup' ... { fwsetup }
<leftyfb> michael2: the ssh-add flags I posted above talks to the running key agent
<leftyfb> michael2: nothing in .ssh will tell you what identities are loaded
<michael2> leftyfb: do you know what the program is that ssh-add (with the flags you mentioned) actually talks to?
<leftyfb> especially since you can load an ssh key from any location
<leftyfb> michael2: my guess is whatever ssh agent is running. In your case would be gnome-keyring-daemon
<troozers> Hi all, n00b question; set a static ip address in Ubuntu 17.10 via GUI, where can I specify search domains?
<NoIdea> Anyone here?
<michael2> leftyfb: do you know of a command to get ssh-add  to tell you what program is acting as the "backend" to ssh-add?
<leftyfb> michael2: maybe look in man ssh. But why do you need to know this so bad?
<leftyfb> er, man ssh-add
<NoIdea> Not sure if this is the rightg place to ask, but it's the only active Linux IRC channel I know of:  I'm having a problem with the spellchecker in GEdit.
<leftyfb> NoIdea: what version of ubuntu?
<michael2> leftyfb: Im trying to manage my ssh keys - and to me identitfying the program which is storing the passphrases seems essential knowledge
<NoIdea> leftyfb: Trusty Tahr.
<leftyfb> michael2: to manage your keys, just use ssh-add to add/delete keys realtime. To manage what gets unlocked at boot, use seahorse
<NoIdea> The spellchecker doesn't understand apostrohpes, so when I type something liked "didn't" it'll tell me there';s no such word as "didn".  I looked it up and it seems this is supposed to have been fixed in recent versions, but I've been looking in Synaptic (which I've just learned how to use) and it says GEdit is up to date, at version 3.10.4-0ubuntu4
<michael2> leftyfb: thanks. that gives me a launch point to go from . I might run strace ssh-add to try and see what prgram it talks to
<leftyfb> michael2: echo $SSH_AUTH_SOCK
<NoIdea> I read that the spellchecker is from a separate package caled Enchant, but Synaptic says that's up to date too, at least all the pacages that are installed at all.  Any idea what if anything I need to update to make it do it?
<leftyfb> NoIdea: gedit probably hasn't been updated in trust in a long time since it's almost 4 years old now. You should upgraded to 16.04 and be prepared to upgrade to 18.04 in April
<NoIdea> Is it indeed true that that bug ought to be fixed in recent versiions?  Can anyone confirm?
<leftyfb> NoIdea: up to date in a distro means it has the latest version available in that distro/release. Not that it's the latest version of that project
<NoIdea> Well, I have health problems and it's extremely hard work for me to get used to a new OS version so that's... a nuclear optionn.
<NoIdea> Technically what I have isn't Ubuntu but  a spin-off called Zorin, but it is a slightly out-of-date version of Zorin.
<nacc> lol
<nacc> NoIdea: so you're in the wrong support channel, and not current for that unsupported thing either?
<NoIdea> Zorin's channel hasn't had anyone in it ever since I've known it.
<nacc> NoIdea: that's not exactly relevant
<NoIdea> This is the only active Linux IRC channel I know, if you can do better please say so.
<nacc> NoIdea: this is the *ubuntu* support channel
<nacc> NoIdea: there is also #linux and there are many others here and on OFTC
<yosefrow__> NoIdea, what is the output of the command `lsb_release -a` ?
<NoIdea> On what?  Never heard of that channel, if it's meant to be a channel.
<NoIdea> *I mena network.
<Bashing-om> NoIdea: general linux support try the ##linux channel .
<NoIdea> *I mean mean.  :-D
<yosefrow__> NoIdea, if you run `lsb_release -a` in your shell what does it say?
<nacc> NoIdea: i mean, gain, it's not our fault if you don't know about other channels
<nacc> s/gain/again/.
<nacc> NoIdea: *maybe* if your Zorin support experience has been so poor, you should consider installing stock Ubuntu.
<yosefrow__> nacc, if zorin is just abunch of cosmetics over ubuntu it doesnt really matter imo
<yosefrow__> its still ubuntu
<NoIdea> see: above comments about health problems.
<yosefrow__> That's why I told him to do lsb_release
<nacc> yosefrow__: it does matter.
<nacc> yosefrow__: please understsand, only ubuntu and official flavors are supported here
<nacc> NoIdea: and again, not relevant.
<NoIdea> Bashing-om: tyvm.  I see people.  Will remember that.
<yosefrow__> nacc, If I install Ubuntu and add a new theme and call it a custom flavor, am I no longer eligble for support?
<nacc> NoIdea: i'm sorry for you that that is the case, but that doesn't mean you get to be offtopic
<NoIdea> ...why not when three separate people seem quite happy to answer my question?
<yosefrow__> s/eligble/eligible/
<nacc> yosefrow__: if you don't like the channels policies, please take it up with the community council (I think that's the right place)
<nacc> NoIdea: because it's offtopic, do you understand that?
<yosefrow__> nacc, I asked an honest question. Please give me an honest answer.
<nacc> yosefrow__: if you installed a third party theme and the third party theme is broken and you asked for support here, you would not get it
<nacc> yosefrow__: if that is all you changed, and the question is about soething from ubuntu, it would be ontopic.
<nacc> yosefrow__: use some logic.
<NoIdea> I understand what offtopic is.  I don't understand why you are so busy lambasting me for doing something that nnobody invilved aopppears to mind.
<nacc> yosefrow__: zorin is a totally separate distribution, not a cosmetic change, afaik
<yosefrow__> nacc, that's what I was trying to figure out
<NoIdea> Yosefrow__: belated response - "lsb_release -a" does this:
<nacc> yosefrow__: right, and again, that's not up to this channel's volunteers to figure out
<yosefrow__> nacc, fair enough
<NoIdea> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Zorin Description:	Zorin OS 9 Release:	9 Codename:	trusty
<nacc> yosefrow__: that's my opinion, admittedly
<yosefrow__> NoIdea, sorry but your distribution has been relabeled, so its probably not just a cosmetic change.
<yosefrow__> NoIdea, I want to help you, but this channel is for ubuntu support only
<NoIdea> Translatte, just for interest?
<yosefrow__> NoIdea, in Ubuntu it would have said Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<mragy> i cant use code blocks
<NoIdea> I mean, I'm assuming "relabelled" doesn't just mean "it has a name of its own"?
<NoIdea> ah, gotcha.
<yosefrow__> NoIdea, but it doesnt say that, which means we can't help you here. Sorry man
<mragy> the program say  (Scanning for lexers in /usr/share/codeblocks/lexers/...
<mragy> Found 53 lexers
<mragy> Loading lexer_A68k
<mragy> Loading lexer_OgreCompositor
<mragy> Loading lexer_OgreMaterial
<mragy> Loading lexer_ada
<nacc> mragy: please use a pastebin
<nacc> mragy: also, what is 'code blocks'?
<yosefrow__> nacc, He was quieted, not sure if he can chat here anymore
<tgm4883> nacc: it's an IDE I believe
<nacc> yosefrow__: i know, they'll respond when they can :)
<yosefrow__> nacc, is there a set timeout on quiet?
<mragy> Loading lexer_nsis
<mragy> Loading lexer_objc
<mragy> Loading lexer_pascal
<nacc> yosefrow__: yes :)
<mragy> Loading lexer_perl
<mragy> Loading lexer_postscript
<nacc> but they're going to trip it again
<yosefrow__> :P
<NoIdea> OK, and nacc, just a tip: if you don't want a an argument on your hands right from the start, don't begin your remarks with "lol"  ;-)
<NoIdea> I'll go see what #linux has to say.
<yosefrow__> its ##linux
<yosefrow__> not #linux
<nacc> NoIdea: tbh, I actually did, because you leftyb was helping you, in thie Ubuntu support channel and then you admitted to not using Ubuntu. It comes across as intentionally deceptive.
<nacc> yosefrow__: it redirects, as well
<yosefrow__> nacc, ok cool
<nacc> yosefrow__: (at least when i just checked)
<yosefrow__> nacc, I didnt think he was trying to fool anyone, just trying his luck :P
<NoIdea> Least I now know that not all versions of programs apply to all versions of Ubuntu.  (Or whatever we're calling it.)
<yosefrow__> NoIdea, if you decide to use stock ubuntu, we would be happy to help you install it and with any issues you may have with the distro
<yosefrow__> NoIdea, also if you have a problem with a specific program with say inkscape for example, you can try /join #inkscape
<NoIdea> I tried to find a #gedit on Gnome's network but there wasn't one.
<yosefrow__> try /join #gnome ?
<yosefrow__> over 200 ppl there
<NoIdea> correctiton: there IS a #gedit and also a #gnome, I find now I try it with /join, it's just that for some reason Mibbit does not list them in its list. Well, I've learnt a second thing: do not trust Mibbit's list.  :-D
<NoIdea> (I'm new to Mibbit, I used ChatZilla until recently but ChatZilla's gone.)
<mity> hi there if i run the command /etc/init.d/AccessServer stop | start it works, but if i run the command service AccessServer stop | start it does not work.  what am i doing wrong ? thank you
<oerheks> Noldcomplain in #zorinos, about mibbit, as it is not in our repos :-D
<troozers> Where in the name of all things holy do you specify extra domain searches within Ubuntu 17.10?
<troozers> I've set a static IP within the GUI, but can't find where you define the domain-search options
<ehiggs> I'm running apt-get update in a Dockerfile based on 16.04 but I'm told that Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]
<ehiggs> this SO page suggests that this has happened when the release is too old, but 16.04 is LTS and still ok afaict.
<ehiggs> https://askubuntu.com/questions/352864/apt-get-update-not-working-not-found-ip-91-189-92-201-80
<oerheks> troozers, i think you need to add it to '/etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base' ( not /etc/resolv.conf)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1684854/comments/8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1684854 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "The default behaviour for search domains changed from 16.10 to 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ehiggs> oops. fix was to build with --no-cache
<troozers> I kinda tried with the /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf/base, but it seemed to corrupt /etc/resolv.conf once I restarted the service
<oerheks> short domains also don't work. Only FQDNs.
<donofrio> what does this mean is wrong with my video - both displays connected to same desktop running ubuntu 16.04 https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoL8zcF9pcpuoE1_7PQ
<genii> donofrio: NVidia?
<genii> ( if so, turn off hardware acceleration )
<raidghost> What tool would you recommand for libvirt to create vm and stuff (web interface)
<strive> virt-manager
<strive> raidghost: ^
<DiecastMessiah> donofrio, get a second opinion but maybe try restart in termial .. not 100% but seems to help me out when i have odd video hickups
<DiecastMessiah> 'restart'
<kenrin> Web UI?  proxmox, ovirt
<donofrio> DiecastMessiah, restarts do not resolve this issue.....
<DiecastMessiah> kk
#ubuntu 2018-02-16
<nojm> hey guys im using gpard gui and have started 'attempt data rescue' if anyone has used this can you tell me-when complete will it show partitions or raw dat- its currently 'looking for file system'
<nojm> its a 3TB drive and its been 2days just wanna an idea if its worth persisting till the end
<nojm> this is what screen looks like presently https://imgur.com/a/jwlkq
<SmokinGrunts> Anyone else have sudden issues with Ambiance theme plus gtk2.0, certain light-foreground menus are displayed improperly?
<SmokinGrunts> on 16.04
<SmokinGrunts> 'cuz if so, there's something going on in the /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/gtkrc file, so I just overwrote it with 'Radiance' theme's gtkrc
<SmokinGrunts> and all is well
<michael2> hi, does anyone know how to remove a ssh priv key from gnome-keyring-daemon? `ssh-add -D' doesn't work
<SmokinGrunts> michael2, ssh-add -D
<SmokinGrunts> WELL
<SmokinGrunts> er
<SmokinGrunts> well
<SmokinGrunts> that'll disable all, hang
<nojm> think everyones drunk or in bed
<nojm> 1534 of them lol
<SmokinGrunts> michael2, just remove the keys from the proper directory
<SmokinGrunts> ~/.ssh ?
<SmokinGrunts> nojm story of my life.
<nojm> :)
<michael2> SmokinGrunts: i mean the decrypted key value being stored in the agent - not the encrypted priv key files
<SmokinGrunts> it should update when gnome-keyring looks and update accordinly
<SmokinGrunts> accordingly*
<nojm> <smokinGrunts> are you fam with data recovery gparted (does gparted data recovery show partitions or file on scan completion?)
<SmokinGrunts> nojm, yep
<nojm> was that yes to both partions and files
<SmokinGrunts> also photorec and testdisk
<SmokinGrunts> yes to both
<SmokinGrunts> what sorta drive, what happened, and what's goin' on now?
<SmokinGrunts> gparted won't show individual files* I think...
<nojm> thats my bup plan i rewrote the partion table and can only get to some of my files with the bups i have from test disk it was an ext drive but i took out pcb and put inside pc box then partion table not there so used test disk and rewrote part table lol will get there in end but drive is huge so anything takes forever
<SmokinGrunts> michael2, for your reference: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=472477
<ubottu> Debian bug 472477 in gnome-keyring "ssh-add -D does not remove SSH key from gnome-keyring-daemon memory" [Important,Open]
<SmokinGrunts> nojm what manufacturer of drive?
<SmokinGrunts> also, try to -never- rewrite the partition table, or -write- anything on a drive you're trying to recover data from
<nojm> its a seagate 3TB jugging baby a typing sorry for slow replys
<SmokinGrunts> no worries
<SmokinGrunts> okay, since I don't personally have time to field this, go here and ask the ultimate HDD reverse-engineers: http://www.hddoracle.com/
<SmokinGrunts> spildit is legit, but I dunno if he works with things other than WD
<nojm> thank you
<SmokinGrunts> they will help you so long as you present all pertinent info
<SmokinGrunts> no prob :)
<nojm> will bookmark and get onto it ur awesome thanks
<SmokinGrunts> aye aye matey
<michael2> SmokinGrunts: yeah its a bug. one way to fix is to prevent gnome-keyring-manager from managing ssh-keys and use something else that works, e.g. ssh-agent  maybe?
<SmokinGrunts> michael2, hehe that'd do
<michael2> SmokinGrunts: do you know of a way to do that? im not expert at ssh
<SmokinGrunts> michael2, this is almost 10 years, it'd do well to post this publically, reference that bug thread link I gave you, and light some fire under folk's collective butts
<SmokinGrunts> 10 year old bug
<SmokinGrunts> lack of documentation
<SmokinGrunts> story of my life, once again.
<SmokinGrunts> I have a link for removing all keys?
<SmokinGrunts> https://blmath.wordpress.com/2009/07/07/remove-password-from-keyring/
<SmokinGrunts> michael2, best bet is to post it on https://askubuntu.com/ , reference that debian thread, and say something like "Why isn't there a way to remove single keys, and why isn't it documented?'
<SmokinGrunts> link here when you're done posting so's I can see
<SmokinGrunts> oic you're already chattin' away in #openssh, good
<michael2> SmokinGrunts: i think that would get closed as unanswerable because people can only give opinions - which will of course be controversial - and probably an upstream debian thing, then eventually.... [crickets]....  occassional tumbleweed*
<pep_> hi is this the place for community support?
<SmokinGrunts> no! always err on the side of documenting issues!
<SmokinGrunts> if you present your words properly, magical things can happen.
<tomreyn> pep_: yes
<tomreyn> michael2: try this workaround (disabling gnome keyring  daemons ssh agent functionality) https://askubuntu.com/questions/545172/how-do-i-disable-gnome-keyring-ssh-integration#607563
<tomreyn> you'll need to logout + login from the graphical desktop to apply the change.
<pep_> hi tomreyn, I installed ubuntu in the 4th partition of my ssd, and I cannot log into windows now (2nd partition)
<pep_> I get to the loading screen of the windows logo, but then I get the troubleshoot program to fix the booting process
<pep_> tried also the boot-repair program in linux
<pep_> but nothing fixed it
<tomreyn> pep_: does ubuntu start up fine?
<pep_> more or less
<michael2> tomreyn: it says in the comments this wont work on 16.04 , which is my distro
<pep_> I deleted it from gparted in the live cd
<pep_> and then reinstalled
<pep_> If I manually choose the sda1 drive in the bios screen, it gets into te grub menu just fine
<pep_> but if my computer starts as is, it gets into a grub error message
<pep_> this didn't happen before i deleted the system, it worked everything fine except windows
<pep_> I must say my computer is a desktop computer from 2010, so I don't think there's any problem with UEFI because I think it uses the traditional BIOS
<tomreyn> pep_: sda1 is the first partition on the first drive,. sda is the first drive.
<tomreyn> pep_: i understand that ubuntu booted fine, and that you have no ubuntu system installed now, and are seeking windows support. this is channel is for ubuntu support only, though.
<pep_> yes, currently I have 4 partitions, 1 and 3 are minor ones, WIndows is in sda2 which is nearly 200gb, sda4 is over 30, with my Linux installation
<pep_> Yeah, I know...
<pep_> Ubuntu works fine...
<pep_> so where can I ask for people who whappen to have similar experiences to me ?
<tomreyn> i think there is ##windows
<tomreyn> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<tomreyn> michael2: you can use "eval $(ssh-agent -s)" to create a new auth socket and then use "ssh-add -L" to list keys, "ssh-add path/to/key" to add one
<Zippster> Good evening people - I am in a bit of a dilemma and wondering if anyone would have some guidance or insight. I am trying to install Ubuntu LTS or Current off a USB stick on a mac mini that does not have access to a keyboard until after boot - wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how I can initialize the install
<moni> People are starting to lose Unity since a few hours...  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1749839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1749839 in compiz (Ubuntu) "16.04: Installation of the 2/15/18 update to compiz forced removal of unity and ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<moni> I wonder if this is wide spread or only a subset of users are affected.
<bazhang> sign up for the bug moni and track it
<moni> Already done.
<ecormier> moni: not everyone uses unity, so it's definitely a subset of users :)
<moni> Anybody from Canonical is aware of this?
<moni> ecormier. :)
<moni> But it is a big issue...
<bazhang> moni, keeping track on the bugtracker is where to discuss this, not here
<ecormier> if there is a bug report, then they know about it
<moni> Ok.  So I need help.  Unity is gone.  I have no desktop...  I will search the web to get XFCE installed.  I think that Gnome cannot be installed at the same time as Unity, and I want to keep my system proper for Unity when the bug is going to be fixed.
<bazhang> moni, sure it can, install gnome-shell for it
<bazhang> moni, the package xubuntu-desktop will give you xfce
<moni> I read that Gnome and Unity configurations clashs on Ubuntu 16.04, a few months ago.  I will not risk it.
<bazhang> moni, thats simply not correct
<xangua> moni: only thing that you must not do, is add third party repositories for getting latest gnome. Only that breaks unity
<bazhang> moni, are you adding unsupported PPA?
<moni> Ok, I understand.  But XFCE is being now installed... I only need a stop-gap solution until Unity comes back.
<moni> bazhang, I did, for kmymoney.
<moni> Then the problem occured.
<bazhang> moni, gnome-shell is fine
<moni> But since the bug report is 2 hours old and we are 6 already with the problem...
<moni> I suspect that it was a coincidence.
<ecormier> coincidence?
<moni> Now we are 7.
<moni> This bug seams major.
<ecormier> from what's said in that bug report, it's going to hit all unity users
<bazhang> moni, lets get back to topical support
<ecormier> no worries, that'll be fixed fast
<moni> Which channel can I go to talk about major bugs...
<bazhang> moni, this is not the moment by moment bug tracker chat channel
<bazhang> moni, get on the mailing list, participate there
<moni> How does one logoff from a session without window manager?
<bazhang> moni, did it remove lightdm as well?
<bazhang> moni, can you not get to a tty?
<moni> lightdm is there.  I logged in, but have no Window manager.  I have my default terminal.
<moni> I could reboot....
<ecormier> reboot is easy, and...
<moni> But I wonder if there is a cli for loging off.
<ecormier> don't forget to switch the desktop session before you enter your login password
<ecormier> moni: a few
<moni> ...  I rebooted...
<ecormier> that works
<moni> On my laptop.
<moni> While rebooting, xubuntu logo showed up. :)
<kenrin> cli for logging off,  you mean "exit" ?
<ecormier> or restarting X
<moni> No.  exit will only kill the terminal.
<moni> I mean like returning to lightdm.
<moni> Yeah, I have a desktop back.  Thanks guys.
<ecormier> moni, fyi: sudo systemctl restart lightdm.service
<moni> Merci ecormier.  J'en prends note.
<neildugan> \join #python
<stevejobsinhell> hi
<stevejobsinhell> apt-get update core dumps.  http://codepad.org/OyTCrNwj
<moni> Ok.  Time to go to bed.  Again, thank you all for your help.  Best regards.
<stevejobsinhell> running 16.04 xenial
<BenSolo> So fro what I am reading there is basically no way to get flgrx on anything 16.04 and later?
<BenSolo> No more binary AMD drivers... like at all?
<moni> stevejobsinhell, seams some binary corruption maybe?  Filesystem trouble?
<moni> You may attempt to reinstall apt with dpkg...
<stevejobsinhell> moni: this is a new laptop.
<moni> ... :(
<stevejobsinhell> so where do I get apt?
<moni> And thus, a new drive...
<moni> Search the web, for the package.  I have no clue where to get it, since like you, I always use apt...
<ecormier> doubt it's an apt problem
<ecormier> I guess a download problem or a mirror problem
<moni> It could be a faulty memory on the laptop...
<moni> On reboot, steve... you can run memtest...
<ecormier> moni: start with the easy stuff and work up to memtest :)
<BenSolo> Just stuck with the radeon package for older AMD cards then? surely there is some solution?
<moni> Bensolo, I cannot help you.  I am an Nvidia/Intel guy.
<moni> steve, if the problem is always with apt... try to update it.
<moni> If you have random problems, other programs crashing.... faulty hardware probably.
<stevejobsinhell> how do I update it if I can't run apt-get update?
<moni> You find the package on the web (must be somewhere), download it and run dpkg -i <package>, if I recall corectlly.
<ecormier> stevejobsinhell: in 'software and updates' try changing to a different mirror and retry the original command
<baba_> steve jobs in hell??? seems a tad rough...
<stevejobsinhell> who do i find a list of mirrors?
<moni> I gotta go.  Bye guys and thanks.  A+
<cfhowlett> stevejobsinhell, apt is integral to ubuntu.  Either you have a bad install or you manually deleted it.  if the former, get a clean .iso and reinstall.  if the later, download the .deb and dkpg -i to install it
<ecormier> stevejobsinhell: open the 'software and updates' program and change 'download from:'
<stevejobsinhell> ok thanks
<BenSolo> this system is unusable with this video config.. I need AMD Binary drivers :(
<stevejobsinhell> ecormier: it fails and says to check my internet connection.   http://codepad.org/VhW1MbUz
<lapion> I have a very strange problem: the following only occurs while playing audio over earphones; when I play a video with vlc or mplayer I get audio from the left channel only, when I play a video through the flash player ( eg youtube video on firefox ) I get normal stereo audio.
<stevejobsinhell> hi
<stevejobsinhell> psql doesn't work even though the required packages are installed http://codepad.org/8KlOdhMe
<cfhowlett> !root | stevejobsinhell
<ubottu> stevejobsinhell: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cfhowlett> you installed while root.  why?
<ipatrol> Apparently sagemath-common has a Bionic package, but no Artful one
<stevejobsinhell> cfhowlett: are you saying I should use sudo rather than login as root?
<cfhowlett> absolutely!
<stevejobsinhell> ok
<crond> pfft. if you're the kind of wimp who doesn't grab live electrical wires, or make toast in the bath, sure
<crond> but who wants to be that needlessly careful?
<AirstrikeIvanov> Hi folks, does it matter what VNC service (or xrdp or teamviewer) that i use for remote desktop into LXDE?
<cfhowlett> should make no difference whatsover, AirstrikeIvanov
<ipatrol> these days a lot of software actually tends not to work if run in a root login session
 * RtMF thinks back to when she had to run X as root on her first ever slackware install
<ipatrol> some deliberately, others incidentally
<ipatrol> Kali I think actually had to do a bit of work to get a Debian distro to work in full graphical mode on a root login
 * RtMF should try to root this android
<ipatrol> And I still can't get VLC to work on it, and apparently it would require altering the source and recompiling. Personally, I don't think a software program should deliberately obstruct unusual use cases without offering a command-line override
<luxor> ola bom dia
<stevejobsinhell> where do I get  apt-cache search postgres-plpython?  It's not under apt-search
<smacktalk> what's the command to see the dvd
<Bashing-om> !info postgres-plpython xenial | stevejobsinhell
<ubottu> stevejobsinhell: Package postgres-plpython does not exist in xenial
<stevejobsinhell> so how do I run PL\Python in postgres?
<smacktalk> dmesg, df,
<Pici> santa/10
<orangepi> azsdv
<orangepi> orangutu
<orangepi> fdsgxvxcv
<orangepi> gfgh
<krytarik> Hey...
<orangepi> aanef
<orangepi> bhzbnv
<orangepi> bhgtvfv fbnh
<orangepi> jjhnjdghvghhgbgg g
<orangepi> wwlikuhbh
<krytarik> orangepi: Please stop this.
<orangepi> dsza15zx5gs56hhjj v
<orangepi> bchcgsv b
<orangepi> hhhfdghbvdrh87y4
<orangepi> @42$E#$%$T%FFHY
<orangepi> &^%#E$SDCHK??|?>
<krytarik> !ops | orangepi, cat alert..
<ubottu> orangepi, cat alert..: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<stevejobsinhell> Bashing-om: what's this?  https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/database/postgresql-plpython-9.5
<dax> stevejobsinhell: the -9.5 is part of the package name, so assuming you have xenial it'd be sudo apt-get install ostgresql-plpython-9.5
<dax> postgresql*
<stevejobsinhell> dax: thanks.  i'm suprised that didn't show up in apt-cache search's search result
<robeph> is it safe to remove all these extra ubuntu sources? :\
<robeph> they weren't part of the auto-remove bit so didn't know if there is some reason they're there
<rtbt> is anyone else having issues connecting a kindle via usb?
<rtbt> dmesg is saying there's a 110 error when connecting
<rtbt> which doesn't make any sense, isn't a 110 error usually insufficient power?
<amazoniantoad> Hi I can't seem to be able to ping any websites or connect to anything outside of my network. Can someone help me figure out what's going on?
<amazoniantoad> thx
<neildugan> amazoniantoad, it a lot of websites don't respond to ping... can you "ping google.com"
<amazoniantoad> no
<amazoniantoad> neildugan no
<nojm> Would anyone care to speculate how long attemp data recovery scan via gparted would take 3TB seagate external hooked up via sata 3 cable running ubuntu 17.10 cant give any more specs atm (i dont think anyway) am currently scanning it with Gparted
<kille> a long long time
<nojm> been two days at this point wondering if i should just call it quits
<kille> no give it some more time dude
<nojm> okay thanks
<kille> yeah...
<kille> they take forever
<kille> but good luck
<nojm> when finished will it show partions or files or both
<kille> should be both, if it could get both
<EriC^^> nojm: what's the problem you were having?
<nojm> deleted partition table think i deleted the required bup
<EriC^^> bup?
<nojm> will go back to tes disk if need be (backup test disk)
<nojm> bup = backup from test disk sorry
<EriC^^> nojm: you mean you have another disk that's an exact copy of this one?
<nojm> i will never ever make the mistake of testing my backups before proceeding in future esp with such a large drive lmao gota laugh though
<nojm> i wish
<EriC^^> what do you mean by testing? the program called testdisk ?
<nojm> i only have backups of the partition table but most likely not the ones i need
<EriC^^> if you have a backup of the partition table then it's easy to restore
<nojm> i made an external into an internal the table didnt show up so i ran testisk and wrote to disk what i found on the scan for recovering deleted partitons
<nojm> pretty sure my backup was made after i disconnected the pcb and put the drive in my atx box
<nojm> thinks i made a big boo boo
<nojm> got 5 tesk disk backups i can write to disk and see if any are what i need but you know murphys law
<EriC^^> nojm: what do you mean by you made an external into an internal?
<nojm> had external hard drive in a case took it out of case unpluged a circuit board and connected it to my pc motherboard direct via sata and power inside the atx box because my usb 3.0 was faulty breaking and i was having issues (makes sense ?)
<nojm> sup <SmokinGrunts> you drunk n asleep :) jokes hope you got it sorted
<SmokinGrunts> ayeaye :)
<EriC^^> nojm: yeah, i remember you now
<EriC^^> nojm: so what's the deal with the backup partition table stuff?
<EriC^^> nojm: nevermind, reading back it makes sense now
<nojm> still waiting on my scan to complete two days in posted on the board you mentioned just waiting it out till i move forward from a different angle
<EriC^^> nojm: did the 3tb have numerous partitions or just 1 big partition?
<nojm> i love this room great place to learn and get help
<quint> How can I disable caching when mapping a disk with cryptsetup?
<quint> Can't find anything remotely related when searching online
<quint> I believe it uses dm-cache, but I'm not sure. Anything related to "dm-cache" returns articles about LVM
<quint> This happens with both "plain" mode and LUKS mode
<mrRed> asd
<Wanderer_> Hi. I was wondering if generally USB wifi adapters will work on Ubuntu or do I need a special one
<Mathisen> most work, but maybe smart to look upp info before you buy online if it suports linux
<Wanderer_> will do thank you
<Mathisen> otherway around.. if linux suports that model
<EriC^^> nojm: still there buddy?
<nojm> yeah sorry just feeding bubs
<nojm> did i miss something upscreen
<EriC^^> nojm: did the 3tb have numerous partitions or just 1 big partition?
<sera_denoir> Running ubuntu server artful, just installed a new drive and formatted it using parted (4TB drive), but when I use blkid to get it's UUID to add to fstab, I'm getting PARTUUID instead ... how would I use that or fix the partition?
<nojm> it had 3 partitions before but i ran test disk and wrote to disk from one of my approx 5 bups of partition table
<nojm> so now it has two partiions
<EriC^^> nojm: can you show a pastebin of it?
<EriC^^> run "sudo parted -ls"
<nojm> is that okay to run while gparted is scanning (attemp data recovery)
<EriC^^> yeah no problem
<nojm> will do now just a moment pls
<EriC^^> ok
<nojm> https://imgur.com/a/FL9gG
<nojm> oops will scroll down n repost
<EriC^^> nojm: it's fine, we just need the /dev/sdc one
<EriC^^> nojm: try "sudo mount -o offset=$((2048 * 512)) /dev/sdc /cdrom"
<libben> Anyone has any network skills?
<libben> Im not getting connected after reboot on 16.04.3
<nojm> https://imgur.com/SXg7zd5
<libben> i need to invoke dhclient enp4s0
<libben> My interfaces looks good for me. iface enp4s0 inet dhcp and so on
<libben> auto enp4s0
<libben> after reboot I need to invoke dhclient.
<libben> Its a clean install on ubuntu
<libben> no network-manager or so
<libben> just plain ubuntu server
<sera_denoir> libben: i'm not that good with networking, but you could try 'sudo ifup enp4s0'
<EriC^^> nojm: it seems like there was a filesystem there, but it's damaged somehow
<libben> sera_denoir: the problem i has is that it's not autoconnect after reboot
<libben> I need to do dhclient eth
<sera_denoir> ah, no clue ... i'm fighting fstab issues myself
<nojm> likely caused from my faulty usb 3.0 connector which caused multiple power on off  what you think
<EriC^^> nojm: did you try running a smart test on the hdd?
<nojm> thats why i took it out of the external case would sometimes connect
<nojm> no i dont know how to
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<EriC^^> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdc | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> it'll give you a link, paste it here
<sera_denoir> Running ubuntu server artful, just installed a new drive and formatted it using parted (4TB drive), but when I use blkid to get it's UUID to add to fstab, I'm getting PARTUUID instead ... how would I use that or fix the partition?
<nojm> re install no config ?
<EriC^^> nojm: not sure what you mean, is it saying it's already installed?
<nojm> http://termbin.com/85fc
<nojm> all gud
<nojm> i hope
<EriC^^> sera_denoir: is there a filesystem there? try 'sudo parted -ls' and paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> nojm: looks good
<nojm> wow thats intense data i dont know how you make head nor tail of all that information
<EriC^^> nojm: can you try connecting the hdd as it used to be connected and try the mount -o offset command again?
<libben> can you run nightly build of 18.04 now and simply make and apt-get update and upgrade when it's release in 2 months?
<ducasse> libben: yes
<EriC^^> nojm: if you want try it later after gparted is done and all
<EriC^^> no need to do it rn
<nojm> good call that was what i was about to ask anyway to get ahold of you at that point it may be days
<eraserpencil> Hey guys, I kind of need to insert my laptop in between plain text communication of  2 windows computers via telnet
<eraserpencil> and the laptop is on ubuntu.
<nojm> also do you mean the command in full that you got me to run way upscreen
<eraserpencil> can anyone point me to reading materials to learn that?
<nojm> will copy and paste to clarify in a second
<nojm> sudo mount -o offset=$((2048 * 512)) /dev/sdc /cdrom
<nojm> yeah?
<nojm> brb baby calling me
<ducasse> eraserpencil: look up a couple of wireshark tutorials online
<eraserpencil> ducasse: thanks, but I kind of wanna redirect or send additional commands without messing up the current setup
<ducasse> eraserpencil: you want to inject traffic?
<eraserpencil> yea
<ducasse> eraserpencil: try asking in ##networking
<eraserpencil> alright thanks!
<Guest78744> hi, I upgraded from 16.10 to17.10 and now there is no audio
<lupulo> Guest78744, use pulseaudio
<lupulo> Guest78744, killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio --help
<Guest78744> hi, I upgraded from 16.10 to17.10 and now there is no audio
<Mathisen> so what is this about https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/linux/ubuntu-gets-in-the-user-data-collection-business/ ?
<lupulo> Guest78744, you should open a gnome-terminal and open the manual of the daemon that controll the sound, with man pulseaudio
<Zythyr> Question: I am editing a service configure. I want the service to start AFTER the /home partition is mounted. My home partition is encrypted, so it is usally ONLY moutned after system boots and I login using SSH and use the command "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 data". How do I make the service start only after the home partition is mounted?
<Mathisen> Zythyr, setup key files for your luks encryption and make it decrypt on boot
<Mathisen> otherwise just make sure to start whatever service you need manual after you manualy opened it
<qswz> Oh I finally found how to middle-click with this touhpad
<qswz> it's a tap on the top-right
<qswz> kinda weird
<Zythyr> Mathisen I used "After=home.mount". this doens't work. In my fstab I have set nofail for home partition. I do NOT want to use a key file to unlock encryption. The Only way I want the encryption to be open is by my loging in using SSH and using the command "sudo crypsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 data" and then me putting password. When I do this, the home partition is automatically mounted, by the
<Zythyr> service I want doesn't start
<Mathisen> Zythyr, make an easy .sh script then to unlock and then start service
<qswz> also I have put GRUB_TIMEOUT=1 in /etc/default/grub but still takes more than 1 sec
<nickdsdd> hi
<qswz> I want dual boot to start fast with defualt choice
<Mathisen> Zythyr, look into mountpoint command by the looks if it, it can return true/false to see if a specific folder is mounted
<Zythyr> Mathisen thanks, let me look at that
<adac> my middle mouse button suddenly stoped working. How can I fix that?
<nickdsdd> How can set to run program with command line parameter?
<qswz> put rice on it
<qswz> it fixes everything
<Guest78744> hi, I upgraded from 16.10 to17.10 and now there is no audio
<Mathisen> Guest78744, double check with alsamixer command that no things are muted
<cart_man> Hey how do I see as what DEVICE my USB drive got assigned to? /dev/ttyUSB does not seem to be one
<hateball> cart_man: run "dmesg" after you insert the device
<cart_man> hateball: I have but I see it gets mounted
<cart_man> but it does not say as what?
<cart_man> hateball " https://pastebin.com/7TAnQrAD
<nojm> is Ubuntu 17.10 a rather secure OS relative to other Linux distros if not what is better not interested in the likes of tails and i get the whole encryption antivirus and other methods of hacking re scripts while using a browser
<nojm> out of the box
<jr2601> K
<Mathisen> nojm, hard question to answer, but in general the less stuff you have the less risk of problems,
<nojm> do i need to learn to use iptables as a casual home client user ?
<nojm> or is that strictly a server thing
<nojm> or other firewall
<nojm> i use sophos at present (windows background for the most part)
<Mathisen> nojm, no you can use ufw
<Mathisen> it uses iptables behind the scenes but it is easy to use
<nojm> awesome is there a learning curve / idiot proof
<Mathisen> example: ufw allow ssh
<Mathisen> and it will make it so ssh can connect
<nojm> online gaming say fightcade
<nojm> cool
<cart_man> hateball : Any ideas?
<nojm> 'sudo apt-get install uwf' ?  after running update?
<nojm> or should i use the software center and find add repository prior
<Mathisen> nojm, sudo apt update && sudo apt install ufw
<Mathisen> software center works also just look for ufw
<nojm> cool mate thanks
<Mathisen> nojm, things you want to do right away is >> ufw allow http and https
<nojm> cant find it in software center this happens to me often re software i want. anything look wrong to you here
<nojm> https://imgur.com/a/JkEG8
<nojm> https://imgur.com/a/WddLe
<Mathisen> someone else here need to answer that as i am not on ubuntu myself, so i dont know the default repos
<tomreyn> !info ufw artful
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.35-5 (artful), package size 143 kB, installed size 818 kB
<tomreyn> nojm: ufw is part of the default ubuntu repositories, you do not need to add any extra repositories to be able to install it
<nojm> once installed (already was as yall mentioned) what do i need to from terminal or gui to get it running
<Mathisen> sudo ufw enable
<Mathisen> but wait a moment with that
<Mathisen> make sure to enable irc and stuff you need
<Mathisen> otherwise you will be disconnected from irc and other things you use
<tomreyn> you can either manage it from a temrinal using the 'ufw' command, or install a graphical interface, called gufw
<tomreyn> Mathisen: doesn't ufw just manage inbound traffic by default and defaults to allowing all outbound?
<nojm> listening intently
<Mathisen> tomreyn, you may be right
<tomreyn> nojm: i think once installed and enabled you don't need to configure anything really, unless you have other computes connect to yours
<tomreyn> nojm: that'S the default configuration i see on 16.04
<nojm> i dont
<nojm> running 17.10
<tomreyn> nojm: it's probably the same
<Mathisen> when looking at my iptables list, i have only specific ports open and the rest i closed, but then again not on ubuntu so cant say what default ufw settings are
<nojm> if i hit a total block cant access irc net etc run sudo ufw disable to get back to prior state
<Mathisen> nojm, correct
<nojm> cool thanks guys
<tomreyn> Mathisen: ufw is just a frontend to iptables really, if you use it to manage your policies and rules you will find it ends up setting iptables rules, too (iptables -L)
<nojm> are there other things i should have on an ubuntu system to make system not wide open other than browser addons like noscript ghostery ublock origon
<tomreyn> default policies should be "incoming:d eny", "outgoing: allow". that way you don't end up in a 'total block' situation
<tomreyn> install security updates promptly and regularly
<tomreyn> don't use PPAs when you don't know their update strategy and their take on security.
<cart_man> Can anybody pleae tell me how to IDENTIFY the /dev/ name your EXternal HDD got assigned as?
<tomreyn> cart_man: run "dmesg -T | tail" shortly after you connected it
<nojm> thank guys
<nojm> would it take me for ever if i read the man to comprehend iptables
<nojm> let me rephrase that would it be hard to comprehend
<Mathisen> tomreyn, yeah i know :)
<tomreyn> nojm: based on the questions you're asking here (not judging!) i assume you would need to read up on networking concepts in general to get a full grasp of iptables.
<tomreyn> but give it a try nevertheless, i can be so wrong.
<cart_man> tomry : Yes it seems like it goes to sdb
<cart_man> mean sda
<cart_man> tomry : Soo how do I mount this drive then?
<cart_man> sigh
<cart_man> mean tomreyn ^^ sorry tomry
<akik> cart_man: if it gets mounted automatically, you'll see it in "df"
<akik> cart_man: in the pastebin, it shows sda device and sda1 partition on it
<cart_man> akik : Its ubuntu MATE though so I am not sure if it will bother mounting it automatically
<cart_man> but I am fine with mounting it no problem
<cart_man> I just need the command however lol
<akik> cart_man: try "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda"
<cart_man> akik : could I possibly use mount /sda1/ -o loop,offest(Start block * 512) /mnt/media ?
<akik> cart_man: are you having trouble mounting it normally?
<akik> cart_man: you can just use "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/media"
<cart_man> akik Oh ok cool. Also would it be possible to mount the same Device to multiple mount points? OR Maybe individual sub folders of the sda1 to different paths?
<cart_man> akik
<cart_man> ok
<akik> cart_man: once you've mounted it normally, you can use mount --bind to make it visible in multiple places
<cart_man> akik Awesome !
<cart_man> akik Its just what I need :)
<akik> cart_man: i.e. "sudo mount --bind /orig/dir /new/dir"
<cart_man> akik Can I can do that as manny times as I want right?
<akik> cart_man: maybe, i haven't tested
<Neo1> what is usb file system better use?
<Neo1> I see fat32 or ntfs badly work with linux? What dost thou think?
<Neo1> ext4?
<Neo1> do make usb in ext4?
<Neo1> I tried and this work good, but windows doesn't recognize it
<Neo1> how you use?
<Mathisen> Neo1, use ntfs if you gonna share with a win computer
<Mathisen> ntfs is till decent with linux
<Neo1> Mathisen: and this will work good with
<Neo1> I always have error 'read = only
<tmm88> chmod -R +x .
<Neo1> go to windows, chdist \f, it work and then again broken
<Neo1> tmm88: no, it means broken disk and only read possible
<Mathisen> Neo1, make sure you have ntfs-3g installed
<Neo1> tmm88: I use sudo mkdir test and the same error, it not permission
<Mathisen> and try to mount with " mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/your_usb /mount/point "
<Neo1> Mathisen: how it install?
<Neo1> Mathisen: ok, I'll try to check
<Mathisen> may need sudo before mount
<Neo1> I might not have been installed
<Mathisen> install it > sudo apt install ntfs-3g
<Neo1> Mathisen: I can use sudo open in terminal directory and it won't work, it's not file permission. when I formatted in ext4 it worked fast and right
<tomreyn> ntfs is supported by the kernel, noneed for the fuse driver (-3g)
<Neo1> Mathisen: ok, I'll do ti later, now under windows, I've been checking work ext4 in window or not, no, not
<Mathisen> no windows cant work with ext4 there is 3.rd party drivers for win to read ext4 but not write
<Mathisen> with 3.rd party win drivers you can read/write with ext2/3
<Mathisen> but just use ntfs far easyer and better
<Neo1> I have 5 flash drive, and think it would be not bad put one drive in ext4? What do you think? :)
<Neo1> the bigger drive is 64Gb and doesn't work correctly with ntfs or fat32, always always read-only
<Mathisen> that should not be the case, windows can sometimes hibernate and make that issue but you can solve that also
<Mathisen> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile .....
<Neo1> a few times tried to copy files on disk, did rsync -av /var/www /media/DISC and always hanging
<Mathisen> but maybe tomreyn has better solusion for you, im used to use fuse drivers
<cart_man> tomreyn : I seem to be getting input output errors at random when I bind to more then one : /
<tomreyn> cart_man: more than one of what?
<cart_man> tomreyn When I bind sib Dis to other dirs
<Neo1> Mathisen: what the best decision, he said it used default and needn't do anything...
<tomreyn> cart_man: what are "sib Dis"?
<cart_man> I meant sub dirs sorry
<cart_man> like mount --bind /mnt/media/ftp /trv/ftp   && mount --bind /mnt/media/archive /trv/archive/ etc...
<tomreyn> cart_man: i don't think mount binds would cause i/o errors
<tomreyn> probably seperate issues, checkdmesg
<tomreyn> * check dmesg
<cart_man> tomreyn : Buffer I/O error on dev sda1, logical block 786431, async page read
<Neo1> china drives, might be this is reason why it badly works :)
<tomreyn> cart_man: that's probably a physical disk issue, check !smart, run a long self test, check again
<Neo1> interesting does somebody use ext4 on flash drives?
<cart_man> tomreyn Can I do that with gparted or?/
<tomreyn> !smart | cart_man
<ubottu> cart_man: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<tomreyn> and no, you cannot
<OlofL> When I set my wifi card in mon mode and then back to AP mode, it seems to forget the wifi passwords. I can connect automatically without entering password after reboot. How can I avoid this? I have tried restarting network-manager service
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kille> hey Blues
<BluesKaj> hi kille
<Johnny33> hi
<Johnny33> does anyone know how to make usb drive with persistence?
<SwedeMike> Johnny33: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Johnny33> ty @SwedeMike
<cart_man> Is there a way to make the USB recheck if something is plugged in? I have a USB HDD that I need to plug out and plug back in to register after a RESTART .Is there no way I can make the OS restart its USB ports?
<ikonia> cart_man: I don't think so, you could tell udev to rescan for devices, that may work
<ikonia> cart_man: I dont think there is anything in usbutils
<cart_man> how do I tell udev to rescan?
<ikonia> look at the udevadm (or udevadmin I an't remember) options
<SimonNL> my knowledge level is very low but would disable/enable usb module help ?
<JimBunbtu> The usb_storage module could be disabled/enabled, that should cause a re-check... but you may lose other devices if there are any...
<ioria> manually you can diff/parse   cat /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/product every n tm
<JimBunbtu> I am thinking you would want to know exactly which port it is connected to and then put the power level for that port into suspend and then bring it back out of suspend.
<JimBunbtu> I tested powering off a specific port on my system with a flash-drive connected, suspend and powering back on worked fine at the port level, but didn't cause a re-scan, sorry
<cart_man> ikonia :is udevadm on ubuntu mate though ? Or any other ubuntu
<cart_man> JimBunbtu Well luckily I inly have the 1 device attached
<ikonia> should be on every ubuntu
<ikonia> udev is the same
<doug16k> cart_man, if you unbind and rebind the device it should reinitialize the driver
<cart_man> doug16k I have no idea how to do that unles you are talking about a mount --bind?
<doug16k> I'm talking about /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usbfs/unbind
<cart_man> doug16k Ok I was just testing this sudo sh -c "echo 0 > /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb1/authorized"
<doug16k> if you echo the device to reinitialize to that, then echo the device to initialize to the corresponding bind, then it will reinitialize the module
<rollingubuntu> Hello! anyone uses alternatives to TrueCrypt these days?
<antonm> Hi
<doug16k> cart_man, you can figure out which module owns a device by doing ll /sys/bus/usb/devices/...device_here.../driver
<doug16k> or ls -l if 'll' isn't an alias in your shell
<NEOalquimista> Can anyone recommend the best open source tool to recover deleted files for Ubuntu?
<hateball> !undelete | NEOalquimista
<ubottu> NEOalquimista: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<NEOalquimista> Command line or GUI, anything
<NEOalquimista> Oh, thanks
<azizLIGHT> if it is a lot of files, my advice would be to stop using the disk immediately, and use a livecd to make a dd image of hte disk, which you can later mount and do file recovery on
<levo> i tried to do apt-get dist-upgrade (ans also with -f)  but got the following error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t7nKdQbZdf/
<seanh> Hey, can anyone tell me what a file named /lib/modules/3.13.0-103-generic is? My server has 16 of these files in that directory, each with a slightly different version number. Something left behind by old kernel versions? I can't find on packages.ubuntu.com which package the file belongs to
<seanh> Ah they're actually directories
<tomreyn> levo: which ubuntu release is this? the package it is trying to upgrade to is (based on its version number) from a ppa, whihc is apparently meant to be used with ubuntu trusty.
<akik> seanh: they're dirs for kernel modules
<mozammel> how can I access get root permission on Dolphin ? I'm using KUBUNTU 17.10
<levo> tomreyn: i just upgraded from xenial
<levo> *to xenial
<levo> from trusy to xenial
<seanh> akik: it looks as if old versions of these kernel modules are being perpetually left around on my server? (I'm having a problem that the root partition on this server is out of space, and these files are one of the things taking up a lot of space)
<akik> seanh: if you've compiled your own kernel modules (e.g. virtualbox) and installed them, the dir is left behind when you remove the older kernel
<raidghost> From trusty to berlin. And every Country i get in  :P
<tomreyn> levo: can you show the output of : sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy; aot-cache policy libde265
<tomreyn> levo: can you show the output of : sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy; apt-cache policy libde265  ## typo fixed
<seanh> akik: Is there a good way to remove these directories? I guess I could just delete them manually
<akik> seanh: it's safe to remove the dirs with the version number of the kernel that you don't use anymore
<tomreyn> levo: also, how did you upgrade?
<levo> tomreyn: do-release-upgrade
<tomreyn> good
<akik> seanh: did you remove the older kernels?
<levo> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fNB4jzD7ZH/
<seanh> akik: I don't think so. How would I do that?
<seanh> akik: I'm wondering if there's a safe way to automate removal of, or to avoid accumulating, these directories. So that I don't just end up with 0 disk space and have to manually fix it again
<Hdphn> why should I install ubuntu over debian or arch?>
<akik> seanh: there's a wiki page for removing old kernels but it requires running unattended upgrades
<akik> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<leftyfb> Hdphn: That's not a very good question to ask here. Try it. If it meets your needs and preferences then you can make that determination. Nobody here is going to try to convince you either way.
<tomreyn> levo: you have libde265 installed form a PPA but this PPA is no longer configured (it was for trusty after all, not xenial)
<Hdphn> why is ubuntu so lazy to release new LTS
<NEOalquimista> azizLIGHT: it's a USB stick. It was LUKS encrypted. I deleted the partition table to re-encrypt. Boom! Didn't write anything after the accident.
<Hdphn> why taking 5 years
<leftyfb> Hdphn: LTS releases are on a 2 year schedule
<tomreyn> levo: you could downgrade this package which would then hopefully fix the original issue.
<JimBunbtu> Hdphn, it's called a "release schedule"
<tomreyn> levo: or better purge and reinstall it
<Hdphn> whats the difference
<Hdphn> why they dont follow rolling release
<Hdphn> why do I have to reinstall OS every 2 years
<NEOalquimista> Hdphn: stability
<azizLIGHT> NEOalquimista: so maybe it might be better to ask how to remake the partition table? i could be wrong
<leftyfb> Hdphn: you don't. You can upgrade. Like you do with every other OS on the planet.
<JimBunbtu> You don't have to re-install... you could upgrade.
<Hdphn> upgrade breaks and I end up reinstalling
<Hdphn> :(
<NEOalquimista> azizLIGHT: I'm reading about that from the link sent to me
<Hdphn> 14.04 to 16.04 experience
<Hdphn> was a bad experience
<leftyfb> Hdphn: ok, do you have a support question?
<Hdphn> such a disaster
<azizLIGHT> NEOalquimista: can you link me it? i might need that one day
<tomreyn> levo: if you are wondering what other such zombie package versions you have installed, you could try the foreign_packages script from here: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts
<Hdphn> leftyfb: yes, why ubuntu crashes so often?
<Hdphn> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjTmUhcRX3I
<NEOalquimista> azizLIGHT: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<azizLIGHT> thank you
<NEOalquimista> you're welcome
<leftyfb> Hdphn: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<leftyfb> ah, troll
<leftyfb> !op | Hdphn
<ubottu> Hdphn: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<leftyfb> shocker
<levo> tomreyn: couldn't purge the package. upon purging dependency errors are thrown and after apt-get install -f the former error is being shown
<azizLIGHT> you know how theres keyboard shortcuts to move a window from workspace to workspace? is there a way to move windows from monitor to monitor
<tomreyn> levo: can you show the commands you ran and the output they produced?
<doug16k> azizLIGHT, try alt-left and alt-right
<doug16k> oops I mean super-left/super-right
<azizLIGHT> is that something you set custom
<azizLIGHT> doesnt seem to do anything for me
<levo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qfypNgh7yG/
<levo> tomreyn: ^
<doug16k> azizLIGHT, maybe but I don't think so
<linuxlite1> Hi liking the new gnome Ubuntu desktop. I wonder if there is anyway to add the Unity feature to change the color of the launcher panel to match the wallpaper ?
<azizLIGHT> doug16k: im on 14.04 and i checked keyboard shortcuts inside settings and all i see is workspace related keyboard shortcuts under "navigation"
<azizLIGHT> what version of ubuntu are you on doug16k
<azizLIGHT> maybe its a new upgrade
<tomreyn> levo: sudo dpkg --purge libde265; sudio apt -f install
<levo> tomreyn: exactly the same errors
<doug16k> azizLIGHT, 17.10
<levo> not exactly i'll paste
<azizLIGHT> doug16k: ah i will get your feature in 18.04 :P
<levo> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s98F6nthBY/
<doug16k> azizLIGHT, go to settings, devices, keyboard. in that list you should see "move one monitor down, move one monitor right, etc...". set those bindings to your preferences
<doug16k> or use what's there. probably super+shift+direction
<tomreyn> levo: okay, that's different errors. sudo dpkg --purge libde265 gstreamer0.10-libde265 vlc-plugin-libde265; sudio apt -f install
<levo> tomreyn: it's in progress. didn't think the upgrade would take this much :-D
<tomreyn> levo: the upgrade would have worked fine if you had removed the packages installed off all PPAs before upgrading
<tomreyn> levo: not doing so resulte din a kind of 'best effort' upgrade which didn't finish completely due to those zombie packages.
<levo> tomreyn: yeah, and sad thing is that after downloading the packages and getting the errors I did a "clean" which removed all downloaded packages and had to wait another 3 hours to redownload them again
<tomreyn> :-/
<rtyui> hi there
<rtyui> anyone experienced with syslog here ?
<ikonia> yup
<rtyui> well https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/sJp8MVPPZB/
<rtyui> here is the configuration i put on syslog
<rtyui> server
<rtyui> do you find anything wrongly defined on that configuration fiel ?
<rtyui> file ?
<ikonia> whats the actual problem
<rtyui> well
<rtyui> the problem is
<rtyui> when you restart the service syslogng
<rtyui> the creation of folder firewall not happen
<rtyui> and there is no log on the location where i specified
<rtyui> i m talking this option
<rtyui> ##################################################
<rtyui> destination d_host-specific {
<rtyui>         file("/var/log/firewalls/$HOST/$YEAR/$MONTH/$HOST-$YEAR-$MONTH-$DAY.log");
<ikonia> yslog wont' create the directory
<ikonia> unless it has the right permissions
<rtyui> well the root is affected on adm group
<rtyui> what wrong permisssion are you talking about ?
<ikonia> on the directory to create the sub directory
<rtyui> i can't understand why it doesn't create the directory firewalls as i defined on the conf with the right ownership
<ikonia> remove all the variables
<ikonia> see if it creates the actual directories
<ikonia> where are you setting those $VARIABLES
<rtyui> all are systems parameter
<rtyui> well i replace that line to this "/var/log/firewalls/allsys.log"
<rtyui> i got the same issue
<rtyui> the file is not creating
<rtyui> allsys.log
<shelet> help please!  this morning, system asked me to do upgrade, so i did. then it told me to reboot to finish upgrade, so i did. when i went back in it won't start xfce. if i try startx from command line it tells me fatal server error: unrecognized option: vt1 -keeptty -auth /tmp/serverauth.1V9dTn8Dws
<tomreyn> shelet: you should mention which ubuntu release you upgraded from and to, and discuss which non standard configuration you have in place.
<levo> do you know of any decent (feature rich) screen recorder similar to obs-studio? (my graphics doesn't support openGL > 2.1 so can't install obs-studio )
<tomreyn> levo: may i ask which graphics hardware you have there? opengl 2.1 is a pretty low requirement
<rtyui> hello anyone else experience with syslog-ng ?
<shelet> tomreyn, it was and is bionic, 18.04. It was just a routine upgrade, not changing the release.
<tomreyn> levo: ...and i suspect it may be a driver issue which you could actually solve and use obs-studio
<levo> tomreyn: Device: Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset
<tomreyn> levo: oh, ok, that's really old.
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | shelet
<ubottu> shelet: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<levo> tomreyn: what do you suggest then?
<troozers> Hi I have configured a static IP in Ubuntu 17.10 via GUI, but am having problems defining domain searches. What's the recommended method of adding?
<neldogz> Has anyone had any experience in trying to install security and software updates to Linux servers and workstations (across various distributions) in a corporate environment? If so what solutions have you had success with?
<tomreyn> levo: i don't really have much experience with screen recording, so i can't recommend alternatives, sorry.
<tomreyn> rtyui: that's a poll. what's your actual wquestion?
<rtyui> here is my conf of syslogng : https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/sJp8MVPPZB/ tomreyn
<tomreyn> neldogz: we only do ubuntu support here. server directed support is also available at #ubuntu-server, non ubuntu related discussions should got o #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomreyn> rtyui: okay, but that's not a question either.
<rtyui> the question is
<rtyui> why when you restart the syslog-ng the option create folder is not effective ?
<rtyui> on /var/log
<rtyui> ##################################################
<rtyui> destination d_host-specific {
<rtyui>         file("/var/log/firewalls/$HOST/$YEAR/$MONTH/$HOST-$YEAR-$MONTH-$DAY.log");
<rtyui> i mean i can't see the folder firewalls on /var/log of my syslog-ng server
<rtyui> can you explain it why ?
<tomreyn> rtyui: maybe syslog-ng just won't create directories indicated by the 'file' argument to the 'destination' option?
<tomreyn> rtyui: i do not actually know whether or notthis should be the case, though (but you should try to find out)
<rtyui> well tell me this options means :
<rtyui> destination d_host-specific
<rtyui> means it need to create folder on
<rtyui> destinatioN ?
<neldogz> tomreyn, thanks! I will check out those channels.
<tomreyn> rtyui: https://syslog-ng.com/documents/html/syslog-ng-ose-latest-guides/en/syslog-ng-ose-guide-admin/html/reference-destination-file.html
<tomreyn> !paste | rtyui
<ubottu> rtyui: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shelet> easy way to roll back from unstable to latest stable, without losing files and configs?
<tomreyn> shelet: none. downgrades are not supported.
<jeannot> hey
<nacc> shelet: and are you using debian names for a reason?
<shelet> nacc, which debian names?
<nacc> shelet: 'unstable' and 'stable'
<nacc> shelet: althogh i see you are being supported in #ubuntu+1
<shelet> nacc, what do ubuntuers call it, instead of stable/unstable?
<Dbugger> broken/unusable ?
<Dbugger> :D
<nacc> shelet: the version you mean
<nacc> shelet: e.g., xenial or 16.04, artful or 17.04.
<shelet> nacc, i have bionic or 18.04. now i regret that. :) wouldn't mind going back to 17.10.
<ikonia> just reinstall then
<shelet> nacc, but at the moment i would just like it to start working again
<leftyfb> shelet: you were aware that bionic wasn't released yet correct?
<Boyette> m on bionic 18,04 aswell i love it
<Boyette> only mesa is a bit bricky sometimes 18,1
<shelet> it worked great until this morning, and fixed a bunch of other things that weren't working before for me on 17.04
<Boyette> what happend?
<nacc> shelet: 18.04 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<nacc> as you were doing
<Boyette> i recall there was a big distupgrade this morning
<student_jw> hi
<bfig> hello, I have a big issue - update reset the lapot (which had dual boot enabled ubuntu/windows) and now I boot to grub. How can I fix this?
<maro_> bfig grubupdater
<maro_> google fix grub dualboot windows
<bfig> maro_: thanks
<bfig> maro_: there are many alleged solutions, but I'm not sure which one applies to me. I'm booting to grub, which shows a 'minimal bash-like line editing[...]'
<bfig> maro_: do I need to come with a live CD?
<maro_> yes
<maro_> or live usb
<maro_> it is a small os with only 1 program, you run it and fixes it
<maro_> I used it many times
<bfig> the name is grubupdater?
<maro_> yes
<bfig> this link? https://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<maro_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<maro_> this one
<maro_> boot repair is the name of the software
<bfig> maro_: thanks for the link
<maro_> It takes some time to make the usb/cd but it works.
<maro_> It updates the list of grub with all OSes installed on your machine.
<bfig> maro_: downloading the image, be back in 30 and see what I can do with it
<mvip> is there any known issue with apt on ubuntu 17.10. Had two of my machines returning nothing from `apt` and `apt-get` (exit code 0).
<mvip> "Software center" appears to work well and i can install apps using it. Just not `apt` or `apt-get`
<EoflaOE> what does it say mvip?
<mvip> nothing
<mvip> that's the thing
<mvip> nothing to work with. Just returns nothing.
<mvip> and exit code 0
<mvip> not even `apt--get --help` returns output
<mvip> gah! found it
<mvip> i had node's bin path added to my PATH
<mvip> and some stupid node bin must have caused a collision of some kind
<akik> mvip: how about "sudo -i" then "apt-get"
<mvip> got it working so all good
<akik> wat
<mvip> i just stripped out my node bin path from PATH
<akik> that was weird
<neurre> hi
<donofrio> someone got a moment to let me know how to get this issue resolved? "dpkg: error processing package systemd (--configure): installed systemd package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing: systemd E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" ?
<neurre> can i do a "full" reinstall on top of broken ubuntu installation while keeping user home directories?
<yeats> neurre: only if they're on separate partitions/LVM volumes
 * yeats doesn't remember if current desktop Ubuntu installs on LVM by default
<lordcirth_work> No, it's a checkbox
<lordcirth_work> At least as of 16.04?
<donofrio> looks like this https://apaste.info/Ndel (carrage returns retained output)
<lordcirth_work> donofrio, 'dpkg --configure -a' and/or 'apt install -f'
<EoflaOE> does anyone use simh?
<lordcirth_work> !ask | EoflaOE
<ubottu> EoflaOE: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EoflaOE> I am not asking to ask. I have SIMH VAX emulator and I installed Ultrix 4.0 from Recondite-computers site. I did some modifications on network settings, rebooted the VAX machine, and when I tried to ping localhost on VAX, it says that it is alive. When I try to ping external websites, it says unknown host. So I went to install X11R4 servers to SIMH, but I cannot transfer files to SIMH because it is so hard to find. I tried to find for hours but I cannot
<EoflaOE> find good results. All I can find is mailing lists and such things. I am using SIMH 4.0 beta with Ethernet compiled in.
<craigbass76> What's the preferred method for skyping these days? The actual app, or can I use empathy skype with (I think) pidgin?
<ikonia> look at your DNS
<EoflaOE> ikonia, on the emulated machine or on the host computer?
<ikonia> emulation first
<ikonia> then the host
<shakerche> ikonia: whats up opers abuser and lame
<ikonia> it can't resolve, where can't it resolve
<EoflaOE> OK. I will try to look it up.
<ikonia> shakerche: ?
<shakerche> hahhahahaa\
<shakerche> westerns is funny bud stupid
<ikonia> shakerche: not sure what you're talking about, but could you please try to keep to the ubuntu support discussion
<donofrio> lordcirth_work, here is what it returned ;( https://apaste.info/AB54
<shakerche> ikonia: i am helper
<shakerche> i am Dreaman lame
<shakerche> ban  oper abuse
<shakerche> bann me
<EoflaOE> ikonia, What file do I have to open? I am using Ultrix 4.0 on the emulated machine and Xubuntu 17.10 on the host computer
<ikonia> no idea what ultrix is
<ikonia> in terms of it's layout
<EoflaOE> Ultrix is Unix which can be run on VAX/PDP machines
<shushi> and ikonia
<shushi> lame
<shushi> al whats up
<lordcirth_work> donofrio, I think you'll need to unpack the .deb and read the install script that is failing
<shushi> el
<lordcirth_work> I had to do that once.
<ikonia> EoflaOE: sorry, I know what ultrix is, I just don't know the file system layout
<EoflaOE> Ultrix uses UFS as the current file system.
<ikonia> I don't mean the file system format, I mean layout and config
<ikonia> does it repsond to resolv.conf for example
<donofrio> lordcirth_work, I guess what I'm looking for is how to inhibit the message and allow the contiunation of processing of install packages
<EoflaOE> I don't know if it responds to resolv.conf. The binaries are exactly the same like "fsck", etc. It has /bin, /dev, /etc, /usr, /lib, /mnt, /var but does not have /sbin
<ikonia> EoflaOE: understanding the OS is key to debugging it
<ikonia> Ultrix is one of the only unix's I can think of I never really used
<G3nka1> hello, so I installed vncserver on my ubuntu and tried to use vnc viewer from windows, but when logged in I just see a blank screen with mouse cursor looks like "x". mostly it is xfce.
<nacc> EoflaOE: why are you seeking ultrix support in the ubuntu channel?
<G3nka1> how do I see my ubuntu desktop through my viewer?
<EoflaOE> I think so. Now, what file do I have to open to see DNS? ikonia
<EoflaOE> nacc, if you read correctly, it is on SIMH emulator.
<nacc> EoflaOE: what does that matter?
<ikonia> EoflaOE: that's what I'm telling you, you need to know Ultrix to be able to debug the VM
<nacc> EoflaOE: the OS is ultrix, afaict
<ikonia> EoflaOE: you can debug the host (ubuntu) in here, but you can't debug the ultrix OS in here, if you don't know how ultrix works
<Random832> EoflaOE, I don't know about Ultrix 4.0, but based on the source code to Ultrix-11 3.1, it looks like it *exclusively* uses /etc/hosts.
<Random832> do commands like nslookup, host, dig, exist at all?
<EoflaOE> ok ikonia, and Random832.
<EoflaOE> there is ifconfig on there
<Random832> http://www.novell.com/zh-cn/documentation/nw5/nw5/usprint/unixpenu/data/h057bcrx.html
<Random832> is there an /etc/resolv.cfg file
<ikonia> we can't do ultrix support in here
<nacc> EoflaOE: Random832: please take it elsewhere
<EoflaOE> no. Ultrix 4.0 does not have it
<EoflaOE> and ok.
<Tulitomaatti> i'm trying to install ubuntu servers via serving the netboot (16.04) image with pxe, but i'm getting stuck after selecting a mirror and the console shows "bad signature" errors. this persist even after re-downloading the netboot image onto the pxe server, and occurs whether i use apt-cacher-ng or not.
<Tulitomaatti> any idea what could be wrong?
<nacc> Tulitomaatti: which mirror are you trying to use? perhaps it's bas
<nacc> *bad
<Tulitomaatti> the .fi mirror. i'll try a different one.
<nacc> Tulitomaatti: yeah that's what i'd try first
<Tulitomaatti> i'm getting the same with .se and with plain archive.ubuntu.org
<Tulitomaatti> anna also gives a "WARNING **: bad d-i Packages file" before it spews the bad signature error(s).
<Tulitomaatti> ls
<skinux> Are GTK/Gnome themes the same as Unity themes?
<Lynnwood_> Greetings - I'm looking for a bit of help with iWatch on ubuntu installation and thought I'd try here.
<Lynnwood_> I'm trying to monitor for when a directory with particular name is created in a directory
<Lynnwood_> Here's the path tag I have in the iwatch.xml file:
<Lynnwood_> <path type="single" filter="SpecialFolder" events="create" exec="sudo -u www-data /bin/bash /home/user1/myscript.sh" >/var/www/website/data/Publish</path>
<Lynnwood_> I'm trying to monitor the directory "Publish" for create event for sub-directory called "Special Folder".
<Lynnwood_> From what I've gathered from iwatch docs and what examples I can find, this seems correct however it doesn't seem to work.
<Lynnwood_> any tips or suggestions anyone might have would be appreciated!
<donofrio> lordcirth_work, how do I resolve my resolve issue?  https://apaste.info/vSjK
<yakkety1> hi
<yakkety1> anyone is up there?
<lordcirth_work> !ask | yakkety1
<ubottu> yakkety1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lordcirth_work> donofrio, don't know, did you read the script?
<G3nka1> hello I couldn't find how I could use vnc with unity? a lot of examples are on xfce
<G3nka1> any idea how I can use unity?
<slyrobot> Whenever I use ping, it shows "Temporary failure in name resolution
<slyrobot> I tried to change the nameserver at /etc/resolv.conf but every time I restart the connection it sets itself back to localhost.
<slyrobot> Any ideas on how to fix this.
<slyrobot> I am not even able to surf the internet except when I am connected to my VPN. I think its the issue with resolv.conf file because when I connect my VPN it changes this nameserver file and the internet works. Else it fails.
<yakkety1> i am unable to use old-releases.ubuntu.com mirror  when i apt update and install mediainfo package it is showing 404 error i observed it is attempting to download a version which is not available on the mirror.
<donofrio> not yet....how to unpack the file?
<donofrio> lordcirth_work,  I have no gui fwiw
<Ubuntivity> Hello. I used to hibernate normally on my 16.04. But today I tried hibernation several times, but everytime it fails! What could be the problem?
<yakkety1> hmm
<yakkety1> great support
<nacc> yakkety1: what's wrong?
<nacc> yakkety1: the old-releases repos are not really supported
<nacc> yakkety1: they are for you to eol upgrade your now eol system
<yakkety1> i cant continue using yaketty ?
<nacc> yakkety1: you can do whatever you want
<nacc> yakkety1: but it's not supported
<yakkety1> for  what reason old-releases.ubuntu.com is there???
<nacc> yakkety1: what i just told you
<nacc> yakkety1: to let you upgrade
<CarlFK> git clone kernel, make menuconfig, make.   to boot it, do I: make install, update-grub ?
<yakkety1> i dont wana upgrade and mess up what is already running on the server but want to install a package
<CarlFK> im testing a driver, once I report pass/fail I'll re-install ubuntu, so don't worry about the box being unstable
<CarlFK> yakkety1: no one wants to mess up what is already running ;)
<nacc> CarlFK: you're building the upstrea kernel?
<yakkety1> so why saying to upgrade?
<nacc> CarlFK: iirc `make install` should invoke update-grub for you
<nacc> yakkety1: you are unsupported
<nacc> yakkety1: you hve not received any security or bugfix updates in close to a year
<nacc> yakkety1: think about that
<CarlFK> nacc: yes - this: https://github.com/shenki/linux/tree/vizzini-4.13
<nacc> CarlFK: ah ok
<yakkety1> i dont want security release just want to install a package
<CarlFK> nacc: thanks.
<nacc> yakkety1: sorry, you're not listening or don't understand
<CarlFK> yakkety1: I know what you want, I have been there. the reality is: too bad.
<nacc> yakkety1: you should stay on an lts if you don't want to hit this
<yakkety1> hmm
<yakkety1> is it possible to downgrade to 16.04 ?
<yakkety1> i dont know why my vps provider offering this short term os
<nacc> yakkety1: no, you need to reinstall
<tomreyn> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<CarlFK> yakkety1: the 'best' way to get from where you are to where you want to be is upgrade.
<CarlFK> yakkety1: anything else is asking for more problems and en the end you will still be in an undesirable state.
<yakkety1> ok
<CarlFK> sudo make install ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TmwQDR2TSR/  "Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 4.13.0-rc1+ cannot be found. ... or use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located"
<CarlFK> but I am in the source dir - shouldn't it know where it is?
<nacc> CarlFK: are you running some custom kernel alrady?
<nacc> CarlFK: it's the post-hook in ubuntu trying to dkms build modules for your kernel
<CarlFK> nacc: no - stock xenial
<nacc> CarlFK: right, it may not matter, if you don't need those dkms drivers
<nacc> CarlFK: it's a side-effect of building a non-ubuntu kernel on ubuntu
<CarlFK> thanks - that was my guess.
<ChunkzZ> how can I test firefox quantam vs chromium on ubuntu 16?
<ChunkzZ> like, the differences in speed etc.
<lordcirth_work> donofrio, 'man dpkg-deb'
<donofrio> lordcirth_work, ok
<virtuosoj> I am looking for a pomodoro timer app that plays an audible alarm when it's finished with the pomodoro - because I will be using the timer while doing off-the-computer tasks such as reading or practicing guitar.  Anyone here know of a good Ubuntu app for this?
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/pomodoro
<oerheks> oh, gone in 0 seconds
<Sean_McG> hi #ubuntu
<lordcirth_work> Sean_McG, hello.  Did you have a support question?
<Sean_McG> I can think of a few, but nothing in particular right now
<ravi> hi
<sasho199> Hello everyone! Anyone familiar with setting up ACPI for a laptop? Currently in my boot settings I have added acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=", does anyone know a better configuration? My laptop is an ASUS X550VX.
<brainwash> sasho199: is that a valid syntax?
<sasho199> brainwash: I don't know. It was supposed to be acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" but the system freezes with that one. So I changed it back to this one.
<brainwash> sasho199: mmh. you should tell us which hardware features aren't working for you
<chris__> Has anyone got alt/tab working correctly in unity on 17? ccsm is completely missing the "grab key" buttons now and doesn't seem to be possible to fix the alt/tab bindings now since tab is not an option
<brainwash> sasho199: basically the reason why you need a workaround/fix
<sasho199> brainwash: The blotooth and airplane mode are acting very weirdly. They turn on and off normally, but if I press Fn+F2 they suddenly dont react even if I change them with my mouse.
<sasho199> brainwash: They go back to normal if I restart.
<sasho199> brainwash: I was following this tutorial, but ir worked partially as you can see from the line, since it was not completed properly: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<brainwash> sasho199: and with  acpi_osi=! acpi_osi="Windows 2009"
<brainwash> sasho199: ?
<sasho199> brainwash: I will try it and I will be right back.
<butthead> hi
<Guest92680> hi
<sasho199> brainwash: I tried it and it boots, when with Windows 2012 or 2015 it did not. The Bluetooth and airplane interaction is very glitchy, sometimes it does not turn on, sometimes it does not even detect the hardware for the bluetooth. Fn+f2 still makes no sense.
<brainwash> sasho199: did you check the system log yet?
<sasho199> brainwash: I
<sasho199> brainwash: I am new to using linux in general, I am not sure what I can do or how. I have not.
<brainwash> sasho199: run "dmesg" in a terminal window
<sasho199> brainwash: Without sudo, right?
<brainwash> sasho199: the newest lines could related to you triggering the hardware events
<brainwash> yes, without
<sasho199> brainwash: Is this log something that is used widely when troubleshooting in linux?
<brainwash> yes
<brainwash> kernel messages are very important when doing some debugging
<brainwash> sasho199: is that ubuntu 16.04?
<sasho199> brainwash: Ok Im looking at it but I don't underastand anything. Since I fiddled with the settings multiple times, I guess that explains why there is som much stuff here.
<sasho199> brainwash: Its the latest Ubuntu 17.10
<brainwash> sasho199: dmesg only shows kernel messages from the current boot
<sasho199> brainwash: What am I looking for?
<oerheks> Use journalctl https://askubuntu.com/questions/763638/no-more-boot-logging-since-16-04
<brainwash> sasho199: like I said, mainly look at the latest line (ideally after you've trigger the buggy hardware events)
<brainwash> lines that are printed at the bottom
<sasho199> brainwash: Ill try to trigger it and see what happens
<brainwash> sasho199: another thing worth testing is to download the 18.04 iso (the current dev release of ubuntu), and boot into live mode. then see if you can reproduce the issue
<sasho199> brainwash: I get these 2 lines: [ 1278.381542] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready [ 1278.436924] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready
<sasho199> brainwash: I think my laptop has an complatibilty issue with linux, at least thats what TJ- told me some days ago, he is the creator of that tutorial  followed.
<brainwash> sasho199: so, testing with 18.04 may be a good idea
<sasho199> brainwash: Since this is a fresh install I could also just install it. I dont have anything on this computer right now.
<brainwash> sasho199: you could, but 18.04 is still a dev release
<sasho199> brainwash: What does that mean?
<nacc> brainwash: sasho199: iiuc, TJ's workaround is for buggy firwmare
<nacc> so it's unlikely that 18.04 will fix it
<brainwash> sasho199: it receives many package updates, and many of them are not tested at all yet
<brainwash> sasho199: thing could just break (software wise)
<brainwash> nacc: at least it's easy to test
<sasho199> nacc: brainwash: I think thats what he suspected. This is really strange since my laptop is brand new.
<brainwash> 18.04 comes with a newer kernel version
<nacc> brainwash: yeah, i'd just do a live usb
<nacc> sasho199: which makes it actually less likely to be tested with linux
<brainwash> exactly
<sasho199> nacc: brainwash: You kinda lost me there, can you explain what you mean?
<nacc> sasho199: brand new hardware, unless the vendor does it, is often not tested with linux
<oerheks> sasho199, this guide says: "acpi_osi= acpi_backlight=native" > https://medium.com/cognitio/install-linux-mint-18-2-on-asus-x550vx-bebf3db51afb   ### and this one just gives: "nouveau.modeset=0" https://askubuntu.com/questions/820423/cannot-install-ubuntu-16-04-lts-on-asus-rog-laptop
<oerheks> last one *after installing Nvidia driver
<sasho199> oerheks: Man you are a wizard! I could not find something like that so easily. Maybe I can follow these tutorial, really great find!
<oerheks> sasho199, TJ's osi parameters should work, but you should try the nouveau.modeset=0, i think
<sasho199> oerheks: Where should I put it? Also what does it do?
<erol_> slm
<oerheks> sasho199, you have added acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=", replace it with nouveau.modeset=0 ( without "" )
<akik> oerheks: he said that if he removes the acpi_osi stuff, the laptop doesn't boot
<akik> he was using acpi=off earlier
<sasho199> oerheks: akik: yes, but I have not tried replacing it with nouveau.modeset=0
<oerheks> *if* nvidia is installed, nomodeset can work ?
<oerheks> acpi=off is really a last resort
<sasho199> oerheks: How are these two things related?
<oerheks> nomodeset for nouveau disables the nouveaudriver complete, and give all resources to the nvidia one
<oerheks> this might be your culprit
<sasho199> oerheks: Should I try to replace the acpi thing with the line you wrote?
<oerheks> sasho199, yes, you can do that during boot, that would not save it permanent
<oerheks> e=edit, etc
<sasho199> Ok it booted. That's a good sign.
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> if you are happy, edit grub and run update-grub
<sasho199> oerheks: Now that button that was massing stuff up, does nothing.
<sasho199> oerheks: Should I do anything else, something with the nvidia or the like?
<oerheks> Just install the drivers for nvidia, or get the latest drivers tfrom the official driver ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<oerheks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list, and choose; or do it hard-core : sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<sasho199> oerheks: What Im getting ahead of myself. Can you explain what that parameter does?
<oerheks>  nouveau.modeset=0  disables the nouveaudriver complete
<sasho199> oerheks: Is that driver part of the default linux drivers?
<oerheks> ah yes, standard command to install drivers available in the sources/driver menu
<oerheks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list - sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall - sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<bigl2369> i'm using ubuntu on windows right now... its just a command application... its a black screen with the ability to enter commands... i need to know how to install a tar.gz file and run it
<oerheks> i got these in a list for support, usually i just use autoinstall, for the driver and intel/amd firmware and wireless driver, if any available
<sasho199> oerheks: So now that I have disabled that nouveaudiver complete, does that limit my computer in any way?
<oerheks> sasho199, you should be fine. nouveau is just the open standard driver. ( not bad at all, for older systems )
<oerheks> but your Nvidia 950 is a racemonster :-P
<ducasse> !ubuwin | bigl2369
<ubottu> bigl2369: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<bigl2369> i have the program open right now
<bigl2369> i just dont know what i need to enter into the command prompt
<bigl2369> or whatever you want to call it
<ducasse> bigl2369: "For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows"
<oerheks> bigl2369, join  #ubuntu-on-windows  for WSL support
<pyex> hello
<sasho199> oerheks: I followed the tutorial you sent about downloading the nvidia driver, I am currently using 290.25(open source)
<virtuosoj> I am looking for a pomodoro timer app that plays an audible alarm when it's finished with the pomodoro - because I will be using the timer while doing off-the-computer tasks such as reading or practicing guitar.  Anyone here know of a good Ubuntu app for this?
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/pomodoro
<oerheks> sasho199, the latest from the driver ppa would be nvidia-graphics-drivers-390
<oerheks> snap install pomodoro, maybe you need sudo
<sasho199> oerheks: Thats what I meant to write 390.25
<oerheks> sasho199, oh oke, that looks fine
<sasho199> oerheks: Do you know about that unkno device, the tutorial shows it too.
<jlevon_> anyone seen a weird issue with firefox 58.0.2 on 16.04 where the url bar drop down menu can't be navigated via keyboard?
<jlevon_> and it's really flickery?
<oerheks> sasho199, not sure what you mean by unknown device?
<sasho199> oerheks: I have an unknown device like in this picture(from the tutorial you sent me) : https://cdn-images-1.medium.com/max/800/1*r8sk7P-ek1uvvWEePr5Vvw.png
<SimonNL> sasho199: it shows it's CPU under the version line
<oerheks> sasho199, oh no worries, intel-firmware
<oerheks> it is an extention for the kernel, for the latest CPU's ( newer than 1 year or so)
<pyex> hello, i want to run program with command parameter. But how?
<pyex> i dont want to write program + command line, is it have to short?
<akik> pyex: either: "program -option" or "program --option". you can see the options with "program -h" or "program --help"
<oerheks> pyex, if you don't want to type it manually everytime, make a fresh launcher with those parameters?
<pyex> run program with command line "forever" ...
<oerheks> add it to the Exec line https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<akik> pyex: you can use screen or tmux to keep your program running, independent of the gui
<pyex> my program is firejail. my command is: firejail firefox :D
<spectacular> hello. fairly new i7 laptop by msi. just did a fresh install of ubuntu 17.10 (ubuntu studio). everything is horribly, horribly slow and choppy. i'm sure this is a common problem and there's an easy fix, but what is it?
<brym> in case anyone hasn't heard: https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/02/raw-sockets-backdoor-gives-attackers-complete-control-of-some-linux-servers/
<leftyfb> spectacular: try to install the latest drivers for your video chipset
<wolfgangnerf> o/
<spectacular> leftyfb would this be nvidia?
<leftyfb> spectacular: yes
<akik> brym: once your bad password and ssh configuration practices have been breached, the game is lost
<wolfgangnerf> I'm on this 16.04 machine rn and I'd really like to set up this wifi stick...  the chip is shown as a TL-WN821N, I found a corresponding module "ar9170" somewhere, but is that correct and where can I find that one?
<sasho199> oerheks: I wanted to try to boot without the nouveau.modeset=0 parameter and it booted succefully, is that to be expected since I intalled the nvidia driver?
<brym> akik: perhaps. but still worth sharing.
<hans_henrik> how can i install a HWE kernel?
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hans_henrik> ... on a Ubuntu 16.04 Server that can't use it's ethernet port after getting a motherboard upgrade
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: first result on google when searching for "ubuntu hwe kernel"
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: why can't it use it's ethernet port?
<wolfgangnerf> the module doesn't seem to be shipped with the linux-firmware package... "Module ar9170 not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-112-generic"
<hans_henrik> leftyfb: presumably because the hardware is too new.  Windows 10 on the same computer can use it just fine
<hans_henrik> leftyfb: the motherboard is a 2017 model
<hans_henrik> ("asus b250 mining expert")
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: you had ubuntu running on this before the motherboard switch?
<hans_henrik> leftyfb: yes
<hans_henrik> a win10/ubuntu 16.04 multiboot
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: the same exact installation?
<brainwash> sasho199: the nvidia driver installation already disables the nouveau module, so the parameter has no effect in this case
<hans_henrik> and after the motherboard switch, only win10 can connect to the internet
<hans_henrik> leftyfb: yes, the exact same.
<hans_henrik> the exact same harddrive
<hans_henrik> the same cpu, ram chip, harddrive
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: try: sudo rm /etc/udev/rules.d/*persistent*   # then reboot
<sasho199> brainwash: So I could have just unstalled the nvidia driver then? Without adding that parameter?
<brainwash> sasho199: why do you want to uninstall the driver?
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: also, did you verify that the network interface configured in /etc/network/interfaces is actually named the same now?
<pyex> oerheks: I found alacarte from your link address: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<hans_henrik> leftyfb: the /etc/udev/rules.d/ folder is empty (not even any hidden files). and i did not check /etc/network/interfaces
<sasho199> brainwash: I misspelled. I wanted to write install not unstall.
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: look in /etc/network/interfaces and compare with what you've got with "ifconfig -a" or "ls /sys/class/net"
<pyex> oerheks: alacarte like as i wish. Thank you for link
<brainwash> sasho199: the parameter may be needed before you install the driver
<brainwash> sasho199: in case the system does not boot properly
<sasho199> brainwash: I dont really undestand why it was booting when I wrote the acpi thing? Is that even related?
<hans_henrik> oh wow, /sys/class/net suggests the system recognized the network card after all
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: now just update /e/n/i with the correct name
<brainwash> sasho199: I have no idea why it should be related at all
<brainwash> sasho199: nvidia is a gpu chip
<sasho199> brainwash: Does ACPI have something to do with the graphics card?
<brainwash> sasho199: I guess it could. like, when you have dual gpus
<hans_henrik> leftyfb: you're right about /etc/network/interfaces, the name there is wrong, but i got no idea what you mean by /e/n/i
<hans_henrik> dvdijbtdigrjdi
<hans_henrik> ok, now i know what you meant, derp, thanks
<leftyfb> hans_henrik:  /etc/network/interfaces
<brainwash> sasho199: an integrated intel gpu and the nvidia one for example
<brainwash> sasho199: however, you really should test 18.04 and report back your findings
<leftyfb> 18.04 discussion should be done in #ubuntu+1
<brainwash> there is no discussion going on about 18.04
<sasho199> brainwash: You think I should test if my laptop can run 18.04 without the nvidia driver and without the nouveau disabling parameter?
<maro_> When is the next LTS version going to be released?
<hans_henrik> maro_: april 2018
<maro_> what?
<maro_> Are you for real?
<oerheks> "nvidia driver installation already disables the nouveau module" not always true, afaik
<leftyfb> maro_: LTS's are released every 2 years. The next one is in a couple months from now.
<brainwash> sasho199: test whatever you like, but the main thing you want to actually test is the ACPI compatibility
<hans_henrik> maro_: google it. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<maro_> I am on 14.06 when was it released?
<leftyfb> maro_: there was no 14.06
<hans_henrik> ...
<oerheks> maro_, year 14 .. not month 6
<maro_> 16.04 my bad
<leftyfb> maro_: Ubuntu releases are numbers as YEAR.MONTH it was released
<sasho199> brainwash: I thought the problem is with the nouveaudriver thing? I am kinda confused about this.
<leftyfb> maro_: 16.04 was released in 2016.April(04)
<maro_> Oh I see it now thanks
<maro_> Seems like for ever when I first got 16.04
<oerheks> Release Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS (Xenial Xerus) on March 1, 2018
<sasho199> brainwash: are you saying that if my computer's acpi is fully compatible with ubuntu 18.04, none of these problems would occur?
<hans_henrik> leftyfb: hmm, now it's stuck at boot with a red "[...] A start job is running for Raise network interfaces (4min / 5min).."  - any ideas?
<brainwash> sasho199: I don't understand how you link your issue with bluetooth/wifi to the graphics card driver
<maro_> Can you update to 18 with console?
<leftyfb> hans_henrik: yeah, either still got the wrong name setup in /e/n/i or you have it set to dhcp and you're not getting an address from your network. Or ...... the cable isn't plugged in :)
<brainwash> sasho199: yes. you simply check if the upcoming ubuntu release offers better support for your system
<sasho199> brainwash: Well they were acting weird and now they are not. I have a lot to learn, I don't understand these things at all, it's magic to me.
<hans_henrik> leftyfb: the cable is plugged in, and the DHCP server probably works fine, otherwise win10 would have problems connecting (its a multiboot system with win10 and ubuntu 16.04, win10 works great) - i will double-check the /e/n/i tho
<akik> sasho199: what did you change that everything is now working?
<sasho199> brainwash: But now I don't see any issue with some buttons or combinations making my computer behave weirdly. So that I see as problem solved.
<sasho199> akik: Changed acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=" to nouveau.modeset=0 and then installed an nvidia driver(I followed this https://medium.com/cognitio/install-linux-mint-18-2-on-asus-x550vx-bebf3db51afb)
<sasho199> akik: Now I removed the nouveau parameter and things are fine
<sasho199> akik: From my point of view installing the nvidia driver solved all of the problems.
<sasho199> akik: I do not understand why though.
<akik> nice. and you don't have any acpi parameters in /proc/cmdline now?
<sasho199> akik: Im not sure what that is. The file I edited was this /etc/default/grub
<akik> sasho199: it's the kernel line that is active for this boot
<akik> sasho199: it'll list all the kernel parameters
<sasho199> akik: how do I open it? sudo? sudo nano?
<akik> sasho199: cat
<sasho199> akik: this is what I get: /etc/default/grub
<sasho199> akik: sorry not that
<akik> sasho199: cat /proc/cmdline
<sasho199> akik: this is what I get: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.13.0-32-generic.efi.signed root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro quiet splash
<akik> sasho199: i can understand that linux is hard sometimes, especially for a new user with a new machine
<sasho199> akik: I forgot that you cant ctrl+c on the terminal
<akik> sasho199: ok so extra options there
<akik> sasho199: ok so _no_ extra options there
<sasho199> akik: I will edit the grub so I get it to boot like that every time.
<akik> sasho199: did you machine get stuck every time after the install?
<akik> your
<hans_henrik> i doublechecked /etc/network/interfaces , everything seemed corrected, rebooted, and again get "a start job is running for Raise network interfaces", sigh
<sasho199> akik: I think it worked once or twice, but that was just weird. Normally it would not boot it I had no parameters like: acpi=off or the nouveau thing
<sasho199> akik: A couple of different parameters made it work but the combination fn+f2 made my bluetooth and airlane mode act weirdly(could not turn on or even would not detect I had bluetooth hardware)
<sasho199> akik: Now its fine.That combination does not do anything, I dont know if its supposed to be like that
<akik> sasho199: how about if you now add that acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
<akik> maybe once for a test
<hans_henrik> the line "auto enp0s31f6"  doesn't seem to do anything, but "iface enp0s31f6 inet dhcp"  freeze the booting for 5 minutes
<hans_henrik> altho win10 is able to use dhcp, i could try bypassing dhcp by setting the gateway/ip/mask/dns manually
<hans_henrik> just in case dhcp is the problem?
<akik> hans_henrik: do you have a system there that you need to provide the mac address to your network people?
<hanshenrik> sorry, lost internet the last 4 minutes
<hanshenrik> akik: no, it's not required, if an unknown mac joins, it gets a random-ish ip address
<hanshenrik> and there is no network people, just me, my stepmom's home, my router
<akik> hanshenrik: you can try "sudo dhclient -v enp0s31f6" and see what it gives back. you need to stop the running dhclient first
<hanshenrik> would that be "killall dhclient" ?
<akik> hanshenrik: yes
<hanshenrik> no such process running; (probably killed at bootup after that 5 minute timeout)
<GeeGeeBB> If bash is shooting it can't fork because it's out of memory, but there's plenty of memory still avaiable, would it be wise to deduce that something like the user is being limited in how much memory they're allowed to use (and somehow is at that limit)?
<hanshenrik> well, nothing looks off, it keeps saying "DHCPDISCOVER on enp0s31f6 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13 (xid=SOMETHING)
<akik> hanshenrik: double check the cabling :)
<akik> hanshenrik: did you have that 70-persistent-net.rules file in /etc/udev/rules.d ?
<akik> hanshenrik: well it doesn't really matter. it just keeps network interface names connected to their mac addresses
<hanshenrik> akik: no,  rules.d folder was empty when ...that other guy who's name escapes me... suggested i delete all *persistent* files, there's nothing in that dir
<TJ-> hanshenrik: akik is this a system where it can transmit but cannot receive data on a wired /Intel/ ethernet port?
<DiecastMessiah> Hailz all
<hanshenrik> TJ-: i don't know, how would i even test that
<akik>  TJ-: motherboard swap, and no ip from dhcp
<hanshenrik> TJ-: but windows 10 gets ip from dhcp, just ubuntu 16.04 doesn't
<TJ-> hanshenrik: what does "lspci -nn -d::0200" report?
<hanshenrik> (when i multiboot into Win10 instead of 16.04)
<TJ-> hanshenrik: I suspect I know the cause but I need to check the device is an Intel chipset from the lspci output
<hanshenrik> dhclient just gave up saying "No DHCPOFFERS recieved."
<TJ-> akik: It sounds like the common Intel Wake-on-LAN power-save  set by the Windows driver Device settings problem
<hanshenrik> TJ-: 00:1f.6 Ethernet Controller [0200]: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V [8086:15b8]
<TheMythPT> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<TJ-> hanshenrik: that's the one! OK, reboot into Windows, open Control Panel > Device Manager, find the Intel network device, open it's properties dialog, find the settings tab where there are Wake On LAN options, and /disable/ all the power saving options there.
<TJ-> hanshenrik: we see this issue due to something the Windows driver sets about once every 2 weeks; it seems to put the Rx side of the chipset into a state that Linux cannot wake up, so the device can transmit packets but not receive any
<hanshenrik> huh, did someone tell the linux driver devs?
<TJ-> hanshenrik: The driver is created by Intel (in Windows and Linux)... it's not clear what's going on as yet
<hanshenrik> weird, told it to reboot, Kernel panic - not syncing: Timeout: Not all CPUs entered broadcast exception handler
<TJ-> hanshenrik: ouch! well, 1 thing at a time. If you can resolve the network device issue and the panic repeats we can investigate it then
<hanshenrik> (right after using efibootmgr --bootnext  for the first time after switching motherboard)
<DiecastMessiah> maybe dumb question here but : but running stock  ubuntu 16.04 with unity but say i want to use Konversation IRC which is KDE.. can I use it without having to install the full KDE Desktop ENV
<TJ-> DiecastMessiah: yes. IF you install the package it'll pull in all the libraries it depends on
<DiecastMessiah> so just the kde package. guessing it be 'Sudo apt-get kde' ???
<hanshenrik> DiecastMessiah: no, just tell it to install.. Konversation, and it will fetch the sub parts of kde that you need (and in theory, nothing more.. )
<HankMoody> DiecastMessiah: just 'sudo apt-get install konversation' - it will automatically pull the stuff it needs to put it together from the repos. It will probably pull a bunch of KDE libraries that are required for it (maybe even KDE itself)
<TJ-> DiecastMessiah: no, just install the program you want ^^^ as Hank says
<TJ-> DiecastMessiah: you might want to do "apt install --no-install-recommends konversation"
<DiecastMessiah> K thanks i tryied from the ubuntu software before and it didn't seem to work right
<HankMoody> Ooh good thought TJ- ... Yeah DiecastMessiah I prefer to snag stuff from the terminal as opposed to the Ubuntu software program that's installed (sometime's I'll use Synaptic to search for what I'm lookin for).
<DiecastMessiah> K thanks again BRB
<hanshenrik> TJ-: i disabled the power settings options in device manager in win10 where you said, rebooted, .. and still get the "A start job is now running for Raise network interfaces (xx / 5min)"   :(
<TJ-> hanshenrik: OK, wait until you've got a terminal then we can check the WoL state with "ethtool <interfacename>"
<akik> TJ-: wouldn't this problem have been also with the old motherboard?
<akik> TJ-: he had a dual boot setup then, too
<TJ-> akik: depends if the old motherboard had the same network device chipset.
<hanshenrik> akik: i'm not using an external ethernet card, i'm using the motherboard's built-in ones, they may not be the same
<akik> TJ-: so it's only with that I219-V [8086:15b8] ?
<TJ-> hanshenrik: you'll need to do "sudo ethtool -s enp0s31f6 wol d" to disable WoL
<TJ-> akik: No, I've seen it with another Intel chipset too (I'd have to search my logs for which one though)
<TJ-> akik: but had this same chipset about 2 weeks ago
<hanshenrik> seems they're different indeed, the old mobo's specs says "Realtek RTL8111H - 10/100/1000 Controller" - the new mobo says "Intel® I219V, 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller(s)"
<hanshenrik> the old 1 is from Realtek, the new 1 is from Intel
<hanshenrik> TJ-: "sudo ethtool -s enp0s31f6 wol d" gave no output and returned 0  (echo $?)
<DiecastMessiah> testing chat colours
<hanshenrik> TJ-: should i try to reboot again and see if i get the 5 minutes timeout or not now?
<TJ-> hanshenrik: no, try to manually run the dhclient command
<TJ-> hanshenrik: "enp0s31f6" is definitely the name of the interface on this mobo?
<TJ-> hanshenrik: as shown by "ip link show"
<hanshenrik> TJ-: i got the name from ifconfig -a
<hanshenrik> seems dhclient still isn't getting any response
<badboyjer> dhclient sucks sometimes
<TJ-> hanshenrik: OK, that's the 'old' way. Deprecated in favour of the iproute tooling (ip address|route|link|etc)
<TJ-> hanshenrik: give me a moment to grep my log files for the previous incidents
<hanshenrik> dhclient just gave up, "No DHCPOFFERS recieved."
<hanshenrik> TJ-: just checked, "ip link show" also calls it "enp0s31f6"
<TJ-> hanshenrik: does "ip link show dev enp0s31f6" report "NO CARRIER"
<badboyjer> ip link set wlan0 up works to fix wlan0 interface
<hanshenrik> TJ-: no, it says 2: enp0s31f6: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000 (newline) link/ether 18:31:bf:b7:94:62 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<oerheks> badboyjer, that would be the old name for wifi devices, see for the new way https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<TJ-> hanshenrik: that's good "NO CARRIER" would have indicated a physical port/cable issue.
<stvn> [[]]
<badboyjer> how come wlan0 is an old name
<TJ-> hanshenrik: I'd suggest now you check if there are any incoming packets on the interface (to try to confirm whether the interface sees any packets at all, if not DHCP) "sudo tcpdump -ni enp0s31f6"
<akik> badboyjer: it's just the naming system used before systemd
<badboyjer> ok
<oerheks> badboyjer, it changed, to make provisioning more simpler
<akik> badboyjer: works as well as the new thing
<badboyjer> sounsd god
<badboyjer> sounds good
<badboyjer> my system says wlan0
<oerheks> yeah, it is a breeze for large systems/networks
<oerheks> page may not load, see webarchive https://web.archive.org/web/20180212195755/https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<hanshenrik> TJ-: yes, it can definitely see packets. when i started a lan scan from another computer, running port 24 tests on all ips in the range 10.0.0.0-10.0.2.0, tcpdump flodded the sceen. and even when im not doing anything, it report lots of ARP packets from/to different ips
<hanshenrik> TJ-: it can tell when my lan scanner is running, so yeah, it's seeing it.
<TJ-> hanshenrik: OK, then if there was a WoL power-save issue that's bee resolved... if not, it was a red-herring! The issue now is the DHCP server not replying apparently
<hanshenrik> thats possible
<hanshenrik> any idea why it will respond to windows 10 but not ubuntu?
<hanshenrik> in any case, lets try to bypass it
<TJ-> hanshenrik: if you keep tcpdump active, and in another terminal do "sudo dhclient enp0s31f6 &" do you see any DHCP server packets inbound ?
<badboyjer> you guys could use wireshark for that
<TJ-> badboyjer: Why use wireshark when tcpdump does the same job?
<akik> hanshenrik: did you try setting a static ip?
<tcpdump> TJ-:  exactly!!!
<badboyjer> yea
<badboyjer> it does
<badboyjer> i like wireshark
<hanshenrik> akik: no i didn't
<TJ-> badboyjer: but wireshark is no good on a server, for example, or when using a recovery console, or not having a GUI
<badboyjer> yea thats true
<badboyjer> tcpdump does a pretty good job
<tcpdump> Thanks badboyjer !
<TJ-> wireshark and tcpdump both use the underlying libpcap (packet capture) anyhow, they're just different front ends
<badboyjer> yes they are
<badboyjer> wireshark is my friend
<akik> badboyjer: there's tshark if you want to use it in the console
<badboyjer> yea im gonna check out tshark
<transhuman> HI! can anyone tell me what the default application that saves a csv file in chrome instead of opening it in an app is its not file its not nautilus and its not dolphine. Thanks for the help . I accidentally made it so that it opens it up in libreoffice and I want to put it back to the default saver application. thanks in advance
<KombuchaKip> Can PPA's host *.ddeb debugging symbol packages?
<hanshenrik> TJ-: yes, i think i'm seeing dhclient (but there is a lot of noise too)
<hanshenrik> IP 10.0.0.1 > 239.255.255.255
<hanshenrik> ... 239?
<TJ-> hanshenrik: limit it: "sudo tcdpump -ni enp0s31f6 udp"
<hanshenrik> TJ-: yeah im seeing the DHCP requests in the tcpdump
<TJ-> hanshenrik: so you see the outbound, but nothing no replies?
<badboyjer> they shouldnt of made the intefaces with so many goddamn numbers and letters
<hanshenrik> well, seems like its trying to reply to ip 239.255.255.255 or something, but that's a bogus ip i think
<TJ-> KombuchaKip: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Installing_dbgsym_packages_from_a_PPA
<TJ-> hanshenrik: that's a multicast
<oerheks> badboyjer, please whatch your language here, keep this channel family friendly, thanks
<transhuman> anyone able to see in ubuntu what the default application for opening csv files is in ubuntu?
<badboyjer> yea i am watching my language
<TJ-> hanshenrik: is the DHCP server directly connected to the PC, or is there a router inbetween?
<hanshenrik> TJ-: i don't know if there's any response or not, but my best guess is no.  i see the dhcp server sending a lot of packets to the 239.255.255.255 address, but that's it
<hanshenrik> but if the dhcp server is buggy, i don't really need it, i can set it up manually
<hanshenrik> ... i think
<KombuchaKip> TJ-: Thank you.
<akik> transhuman: try: grep -i csv /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<rollingubuntu> hey! anyone using 17.10 ?
<KombuchaKip> A metropolis city builder social simulation game for Ubuntu in the works: https://www.avaneya.com. Please get on our announcement mailing list!
<TJ-> hanshenrik: it looks like the wrong broadcast address is set, is the client's DISCOVER packet sent to 255.255.255.255 port 67 ?
<ducasse> KombuchaKip: please don't spam here
<hanshenrik> TJ-: could the problem be a weird DHCP server that for some reason don't want to talk to ubuntu, but is happy to talk to win10, then?
<chindy> Both my video programs always randomly turn off sound, when i click on an other program (VLC, movies). Any idea how to disable this ?
<transhuman> akik thanks but I know its libreoffice that its opening in but WHAT IS IT SUPPOSED to be?
<oerheks> rollingubuntu, lots of us are, do you have a support issue?
<DiecastMessiah> rollingubuntu: just ask the question
<akik> transhuman: i think it gets updated according to what apps you install
<hanshenrik> TJ-: yes, 255.255.255.255 port 67
<TJ-> hanshenrik: it looks like the broadcast address. do you see DHCP OFFERs from the server sent to 239.255.255.255 port 68 ?
<akik> transhuman: i don't know what you mean with what is it supposed to be
<badboyjer> 255.255.255.255 is also ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<badboyjer> broadcast
<badboyjer> right?
<KombuchaKip> ducasse: Please don't spam the channel. Avaneya is for Ubuntu and is free software.
<transhuman> what is the default program that causes it to ask to save the file instead of opening it in an applicatoin
<oerheks> KombuchaKip, please don't.. your app is not in our repos.
<AirstrikeIvanov> hey folks, i am trying to VNC into a VM-based LXDE environment from my home pc - it works from my phone just fine, but my pc it rejects authentication for some reason, and the vnc log only says "authentication failed" with no reason - it has persisted through 3 reinstalls of ubuntu now on VMs and not sure what i am doing wrong.
<ducasse> KombuchaKip: this is still not the right place to promote it
<rollingubuntu> yes, quite a few :| first, the Dock on the left, I set it to autohide, however it only hides when "it is in the way of a window"... so, for ex, I plug in a USB and the icon appears on the desktop, behind the Dock
<akik> transhuman: sorry no idea
<KombuchaKip> oerheks: Could you please show me where promoting Ubuntu free software isn't relevant? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<KombuchaKip> oerheks: Because actually it's been on the official Ubuntu wiki for over half a decade now: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/NativeFreeCommercial
<transhuman> can I ask you to try and save from the web a csv file in chrome ( and then click on show in folder and then right click the file and go to properties and see what the application is akik ! I know this is a lot to ask but I am kinda stuck
<transhuman> your efforts are greatly appreciated
<ducasse> KombuchaKip: it's not a technical support issue, so please just drop it
<hanshenrik> TJ-: i see that the dhcp server (10.0.0.1) is sending a lot of UDP packets to 239.255.255.255 port 1900, but tcpdump doesn't name those packets, idk what they are (range from ~130-450 bytes tho)
<oerheks> KombuchaKip, this is technical support, spamming is not allowed in here
<DiecastMessiah> KombuchaKip: this is a support channel not a socal chat.. spam is not really welcome
<TJ-> transhuman: that is usually an internal browser setting; there should be options to configure the Applications that handlemime-types
<oerheks> again: it is not in our repos
<akik> transhuman: i'm using plasma 5. it's most probably not what you're using(?)
<transhuman> shit no
<transhuman> one click and shit is screwed. Its not file its not nautilus and its not dolphine for sure
<TJ-> hanshenrik: OK, that's not the 'DHCP server' sending to port 1990, when we say 'DHCP server' we mean the DHCP server /service/ on that host (10.0.0.1) which will talk/response with UDP on ports 67/68 ... so I'm wondering if the DHCP service is even running
<KombuchaKip> oerheks: You should probably change the channel topic then to state that since it simply says it "supports Ubuntu and its official flavours" which doesn't imply it's limited to technical support. In any case, please stop spamming me about that.
<oerheks> KombuchaKip, stop complaining, thanks.
<KombuchaKip> oerheks: Promotion isn't complaining. Stop complaining, thanks.
<TJ-> What is this? an exercise in demonstrating how DDoS works via amplification attacks!? 1 message does not need a tennis match of warning replies!
<TJ-> hanshenrik: can another device, right now, get a DHCP lease on the same sub-net ?
<hanshenrik> TJ-: i can check, but then i will lose access to IRC for about 1 minute (or longer if the answer is no)
<hanshenrik> .. ill go ahead
<akik> transhuman: create a new user, then test with that user
<hanshenrik_> TJ-: yeah.. although the default DNS servers are down (my ISP's DNS - that usually happens around this time, i think they're doing some "maintenance" and thinks nobody will notice in the middle of the night, its 00:05AM x.x)
<hanshenrik_> but yeah, my laptop successfully got an ip/dns/gateway/mask from dhcp, same network, win7
<rollingubuntu> anyone has any tips to really autohide the Dock (launcher) ?
<TJ-> hanshenrik_: hmmm, well it must be something to do with the DHCP server service which I assume is a home modem/router/wifi combination device?
<hanshenrik_> correct
<badboyjer> restart your modem/router
<badboyjer> try that
<oerheks> rollingubuntu, systemsettings > dock > hide
<hanshenrik_> badboyjer: already did twice a few hours back, but i could try again
<TJ-> hanshenrik_: I say that because you've shown with tcpdump that the client sends DHCP REQUESTs but doesn't get a DHCP OFFER in reply
<badboyjer> then nmap the router| nmap -sS -vv -Pn <ip> or nmap -sU -vv <ip>
<hanshenrik_> TJ-: looks like it, yeah
<TJ-> hanshenrik_: is the port on the router the PC is connected proved to give out DHCP addresses for other OSes/devices ?
<TJ-> hanshenrik_: I've seen folks plug a PC into a router's 5th ethernet port which was reserved for WAN and therefore no DHCP service listening :)
<hanshenrik_> TJ-: yeah, 2 android phones, an iOS iPad, 3 windows machines, and another debian linux got ip from it throughout the day, most of which are still connected
<TJ-> hanshenrik_: the other question would be, do other /wired/ devices get DHCP leases, or are only Wifi devices getting DHCP leases?
<hanshenrik_> oh, but that's over wifi
<hanshenrik_> that's a good question, ill need to check
<akik> hanshenrik_: you said that the windows installation on that same machine gets an ip
<hanshenrik_> akik: oh, yes it does
<rollingubuntu> oerheks: I did that and the Dock only hides if it's in the way of a window for example; it there's plenty of desktop space, it stays visible
<hanshenrik_> hmm, but now the web interface of the router has stopped responding (it shows the login page, but won't respond to login requests), that's... an indication that the router isn't stable x.x
<TJ-> hanshenrik_: right, a reboot is the quickest test :)
<rollingubuntu> oerheks: actually, I've got it --> https://askubuntu.com/questions/979732/how-can-i-hide-the-dock-in-gnome
<oerheks> rollingubuntu, nice, good find
<lfitz> i tried #c++ but i have  question regarding g++ and a shared library .so which i wrote
<lfitz> i would like to use #include <myLogger>
<lfitz> i was told to use "myLogger.h" however that is not what should be happening...
<lfitz> if I want to use the library in other projects should I just be able to use #include <myLogger>
<nacc> lfitz: you haven't actually said what is happening
<nacc> lfitz: and also, you probably want a programming channel, as you asked
<lfitz> :-P yea, sorry
<nacc> lfitz: preferablly (I think) in a pastebin
<hanshenrik_> guys, thanks so much for the help, but i am out of time, i'll try to fix this later.
<hanshenrik_> ping TJ- ^
<ALowther> Can anybody direct me on what the proper way to go about installing the latest version of nodejs would be?
<ALowther> The way instructed on nodejs.org I have been told is unsafe
<ALowther> https://nodejs.org/en/download/package-manager/#debian-and-ubuntu-based-linux-distributions
<nacc> ALowther: told by whom?
<nacc> ALowther: to be clear, there are two ways, the Ubuntu officially supported way which is to run the nodejs shiped by Ubuntu for your distribution
<ALowther> nacc: People in other linux-based chats
<nacc> and the other way what nodejs syas
<nacc> *says
<nacc> ALowther: what did they say was unsafe about it?
<nacc> ALowther: it's like any other PPA, you are trusting them to do wahtever they want to your system
<ALowther> nacc: If I understood correctly, it's the way it is piped directly into a sudo command.
<nacc> ALowther: oh
<nacc> well, yeah, that's dumb
<nacc> just download it, inspect the script
<nacc> then run it if you trust it
<ALowther> nacc: Okay, so this is different than other ones?  I am still learning so I appreciate your patience with my ignorance....When I installed sublime text, I created a  .list file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d, is that not the same idea I would follow here?
<nacc> ALowther: that script does it for you
<nacc> ALowther: as I said, read the script
<rangemonger> what package does ubiquity need to present you with wifi connections?
<ALowther> nacc: Okay, I will see if I can understand it. Thank you.
<rollingubuntu> if you're using 17.10, quite a few of you, I believe it's not only me to notice the desktop is quite buggy (it works,just that it noticeable that things are not well tuned); 16.04 was smooth as butter
<rangemonger> rollingubuntu: yeah, its been a bit wonky for me too
<rangemonger> cant wait for 18
<rollingubuntu> rangemonger: I want to be optimistic, however there could be more bugs?!? :D
<rangemonger> the lts vers usually seem pretty good
<rangemonger> is there a command to check the status of the swap file?
<nacc> rangemonger: status in what sense?
<rangemonger> thinks i saw a swap error on boot
<rangemonger> *think
<nacc> rangemonger: `swapon --show` with no args will show you the status
<nacc> iirc
<rangemonger> great, thanks
<rangemonger> huh, doesnt output anything
<nacc> rangemonger: `sudo swapon -a` will attempt to mount swap devices/files
<nacc> as defined in /etc/fstab
<rangemonger> failed :(
<rangemonger> is it because im on btrfs?
<nacc> rangemonger: i don't know?
<nacc> rangemonger: are you using a swap partition or a swap file?
<rollingubuntu> rangemonger: you mean the 18.04 will be a  LTS?
<rangemonger> file, i didnt make a partition
<nacc> rollingubuntu: yes 18.04 will be lts
<rangemonger> rollingubuntu: indeed
<nacc> rangemonger: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/FAQ#Does_btrfs_support_swap_files.3F
<rollingubuntu> rangemonger: and, will it be easy to just upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 or a fresh install is recommended?!? :)
<rangemonger> hmm, yeah, i have 2 identical VMs, one with ext4, one with  btrfs, only the bt one doesnt have it working
<rangemonger> good to know, thanks nacc
<stvn> i want fix
<rangemonger> "everything is fine, nothing is ruined" -homestarrunner
<rangemonger> rollingubuntu: who knows, sometimes it works fine, others, not really
<nacc> stvn: please use complete sentences and describe your issue
<rollingubuntu> rangemonger: yeah, you're right.
<DiecastMessiah> stvn with what, you talking software or drugs? lol
<nacc> rollingubuntu: it should be fine
<rollingubuntu> anyone knows how to copy files like sudo via nautilus?
<rangemonger> sudo nautilus
<kenrin> open nautilus with sudo ?
<nacc> rangemonger: gksudo
<rangemonger> the gui really should have more elevation options
<nacc> do not use sudo with graphical applications directly
<rollingubuntu> may thanks
<rollingubuntu> macc: you mean sudo nautilus?
<nacc> rollingubuntu: `gksudo nautilus`
<nacc> rollingubuntu: but also, what are you doing that requires root and a GUI
<nacc> IMO, hint: you're doing it wrong :)
<rangemonger> if you start sudo from a terminal to launch nautilus, whats the problem?
<nacc> rangemonger: random files in your home directory might get owned by root
<nacc> which then makes them unusable as your user
<rollingubuntu> macc: I can see a file of mine that somehow has a lock on it and can not copy it from A to B
<rangemonger> nacc, how would gksudo prevent that?
<kenrin> gksudo prevents from changing owner of files that were modified
<nacc> rangemonger: gksudo knows about graphical applications, aiui
<nacc> and what kenrin said, i guess :)
<kenrin> Got that from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Graphical_sudo
<nacc> although i think nautilus has gotten a lot smarter about it in general
<nacc> e.g. it can ask you to elevate your permissions as necessary
<rollingubuntu> macc: thanks
<nacc> rollingubuntu: nacc
<rangemonger> its the fact that linux generally misses things like that in the gui that is the reason we never have the year of linux :P
<nacc> rangemonger: no, it's not, but that's offtopic for here
#ubuntu 2018-02-17
<rollingubuntu> macc: I have not gksudo, apt-get install gksu only?
<oerheks> nautilus-admin plugin gives that option, opening as root
<nacc> rollingubuntu: *nacc* is my nick, not 'macc'. if you have gksu on ubuntu, i think you also have gksudo
<nacc> rollingubuntu: what version of ubuntu?
<nacc> oerheks: ah thanks
<rollingubuntu> got you :) nacc
<rollingubuntu> nacc: 17.10
<oerheks> * but nautilus does not work in 17.10/wayland session :-( fix is being made
<nacc> rollingubuntu: hrm, i'm fairly sure gksudo is in 17.10
<nacc> oerheks: do you have it handy?
<nacc> (i'm on 18.04 right now)
<oerheks> err synaptic, forget the line...
<rollingubuntu> nacc: it wasn't in mine, I just installed gksu
<rangemonger> synaptic didnt work for me on wayland either
<nacc> rollingubuntu: right gksu is the package name
<nacc> rollingubuntu: but the applicatio you want is gksudo
<rollingubuntu> nacc: plus, I get this with gksudonautilus --> Failed to run nautilus as user root. Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<rangemonger> whats best practice for swap size? 50 percent of the size of the physical ram?
<nacc> rangemonger: you don't technically need swap
<nacc> rangemonger: it wholly depends on workload
<oerheks> *best* is let ubuntu hande it, 17.10 uses swapfile
<rangemonger> with no swapfile or partition, wont things brickwall?
<nacc> if your workload uses up all of memory
<nacc> rangemonger: again, i said it's workload dependent
<DiecastMessiah> rangemonger: yeah if you have lots of ram .. but if you low ram the same size i would think
<oerheks> seems like you know the answer yourself already, rangemonger
<rangemonger> oerheks: but my use case is on btrfs, no swap file support
<rangemonger> guess ill make it the same size
<rangemonger> off course it wont brickwall if i dont use all the physical ram up but why risk that being a possibility
<oerheks> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<oerheks> memory + some bytes, or 2x memory
<rangemonger> i know what its for :P
<DiecastMessiah> i don;t need it but i have 4gb ram so i have 4 gb swap
<rangemonger> so far my micro servers been fine without it on 2gig
<rangemonger> i just found out btrfs doesnt do swapfiles yet
<rangemonger> man btrfs is awesome
<josaco> hola
<DiecastMessiah> hails
<libben> I did a clean install of ubuntu server. Im getting static ip from dhcp on my router. But when I check /etc/networking/interfaces there is nothing there but standard "lo" entry
<libben> where is the information stored for my nic to be dhcp
<libben> information it gather during the installation
<libben> I thought it would be in interfaces
<oerheks> libben, did you manually set that static ip during install?? then it would show up there
<oerheks> else your router reserves that ip based on your mac, i guess
<libben> no
<libben> my router has it locked to static in dhcp.
<libben> but ubuntu server should have entry for that nic in interfaces
<libben> being something like iface inet enp1s0 dhcp
<libben> there is nothing like that in my interfaces
<oerheks> on 17.10 it could be stored in /etc/netplan/*.yaml
<rangemonger> if i just made a new swap partition, how do i get it to activate swapon on every boot?
<libben> fstab rangemonger
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Netplan
<rangemonger> thanks
<libben> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-space-on-ubuntu-16-04 rangemonger
<libben> sorry
<libben> that was swapfile
<libben> not partition
<libben> https://askubuntu.com/questions/33697/how-do-i-add-a-swap-partition-after-system-installation
<libben> more simple instructions there
<oerheks> !swaphttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_or_modify_a_swap_partition.3F
<rangemonger> thanks
<libben> hmm, oerheks why did they start with netplan =)
<libben> interfaces is simple
<libben> =)
<libben> sick
<rangemonger> lets see if gnome disks does it right
<oerheks> netplan is great for deploying a large number of machines
<rangemonger> baller, it does indeed
<oerheks> but if your router serves you, be happy
<libben> well, it does what I want.
<libben> so it works i guess
<libben> just weird that ubuntu server installation puts it into netplan
<libben> I installed 18.04 current build. is there any good meta package to have? Feels like im missing some things in systemd and overall.
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Network_configuration
<libben> just feels like I have fewer things
<oerheks> oh, 18.04 ... support in #ubuntu+1
<rangemonger> tastes like beta
<bazhang> rangemonger, what does
<rangemonger> 18.04 :P
<bazhang> rangemonger, discussion of that in #ubuntu+1 NOT here
<oerheks> until release, it is
<bazhang> lets stick to topical support here please rangemonger
<rangemonger> sorry
<bazhang> for chatter rangemonger please go to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere
<rangemonger> noted
<Guest60791> доброй ночи всем
<Guest60791> кто может помочь пошагово соединить 2 компа в одну сеть ?
<DiecastMessiah> Guest60791 try #ubuntu-ru unless you can also speak english
<pyex> hello, i cant find to eth0, i need to suggestion
<pyex> eth0 is missing
<DiecastMessiah> pyex i think you may want to read up on ifconfig but not sure i am new
<DiecastMessiah> if you like more help it best to give more info when asking questions like what verison of ubuntu you are using,, and more on what you did
<pyex> ifconfig output Link encap:Ethernet -- Link encap:Local Loopback
<pyex> Only ethernet and loopback
<pyex> but my connection missing, its eth0
<pyex> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<skatetensor> pyex: what does ifconfig gives u ?
<pyex> Ethernet and Local Loopback
<Bashing-om> pyex: See: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ for the reason of the change from eth0 ,
<DiecastMessiah> pyex: was this after an update orr?
<AlphaXder> .j git
<pyex> Connection good, but network traffic cant see
<pyex> eth0 missing
<pyex> 16.04.3 LTS my version
<tcpdump> Hey guys, Im hoping you can help me. I keep right clicking on my start menu, clicking on "my computer" and hitting properties. When I do that I get a blue screen with white lettering, and then my computer reboots.
<iresf> hey
<iresf> can  clustered PCs speed up the hash rate ?
<tcpdump> iresf: only if they're clustered with aluminum tape.
<iresf> tcpdump :aluminum tape !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Nachos11> :)
<Nachos11> The trolling is strong with this one.
<stvn> tcpdump, you have to install ubuntu
<nojm> hi currently scanning a 2.3TB drive with Gpartd from GUI with 'attempt data rescue' its been 3 days now-at what point should i call it quits disk speed is 7200 connected via sata 3.0 speculation is a good enough for me (i know about test disk and have a few backups but doubt their integrity hence the data rescue)
<Nachos11> And here I am, debating on whether to use KVM or LXD as a hypervisor...
<nojm> just want a ballpark guess 3-5days?
<Nachos11> Anybody have thoughts about which one makes a better hypervisor?
<nojm> happy to post any outputs in order to make a guess
<nojm> somebody please :)
<nojm> babbaganoosh love that dish
<babaganoosh> hey, sometimes I am prosciutto
<nojm> love that too
<babaganoosh> i'm pretty cosmopolitan
<babaganoosh> my usual nick is 'baba' but that is in use now
<nojm> dad?
<nojm> in arabic im told
<babaganoosh> i don't know...it was just short for babaganoosh
<nojm> can anyone speculate on how long a 2.3TB data rescue scan might take sata 3.0 from Gparted
<nojm> its been 3days
<nojm> 7200 disk speed
<nojm> <babaganoosh> if mine was food id make it moorhingha (burmese cobla chowder almost)
<nojm> if you like pho you'll love it(pho vietnamese)
<nojm> cmon people dont fail me now just need a guess
<babaganoosh> well iam not *that* cosmopolitan
<nojm> lmao
<nojm> too sweet sour and salty (that like my moms)
<babaganoosh> I see......
<babaganoosh> My mom never made pho, to be sure
<nojm> any of the 1503 ppl here a boss where HDD and data recovery is concernedd
<nojm> need help pls
<tomreyn> use gddrescue https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<tomreyn> i'm not sure what the gui you are using does
<nojm> thanks <tomreyn>
<tomreyn> run it from a terminal to get any idea about its progress
<nojm> is it possible to run it from terminal while Gpartd scan is running?
<nojm> and thank you
<nojm> i was able to get smart info from terminal yesterday no issues this being a scan i assume no but im a novice
<nojm> <tomreyn> can i run that while Gparted scan continues; or do i need to halt other scans?
<tomreyn> nowhat's the actual issue then, what prompted you runnign this gparted gui data rescue option in the first place?
<tomreyn> i would not run two such processes in parallel, no
<nojm> thanks will ans ur question following
<nojm> Had an external HDD with faulty usb 3.0 connector numerous power fails during use because of
<nojm> put inside pc to bypass connection issues = no partition table
<rizonz> hi guys, anyone willing to test a package on 17.10 ?
<nojm> ran testdisk wrote to drive partions it found on quick scan
<nojm> not the ones i needed
<rizonz> I'm trying to start janus but I get an error: [utils.c:janus_pidfile_create:379] Error opening/creating PID file , does Janus have enough permissions?
<rizonz> and I'm starting as root
<nojm> backups of table (doubtful that they are taken at correct point in all my messing round
<babaganoosh> sorry, dude
<nojm> have reconnected the drive to external 3.0 and am running scan to try recover my data which reside in 3 different partitions
<tomreyn> nojm: so there is actually no indication of a physical issue such as the hdd platters degrading?
<nojm> no
<nojm> no damage just partition overwriting
<tomreyn> nojm: okay then you should just create a fulldisk image on a seperate storage. (or rather should have before you tried the other, potentially destructive, approaches)
<nojm> and backups i took where probobly when it was connected inside the pc (sata) not when connected via usb 3.0)
<stvn> [[]]
<n1zjd> Anyone have a second to help with a rc.local problem?
<nojm> when connected via usb in the external HDD case
<n1zjd> Trying to run "darkice -c darkice.cfg" upon boot, but its not running
 * tomreyn afk, need sleep
<nojm> when connected to computer by usb a circuit board plugs into back of drive giving it ac power and usb 3.0 if thats removed the partition table doesnt show when reconnected its fine-
<nojm> if i hadnt of rushd and written to disk a partition table found via testdisk i would of been okay to copy and paste or dd data to another drive
<nojm> (testdisk scan was done when drive was connected via sata not usb
<nojm> which is when p table is missing
<nojm> stupid me i rushed
<nojm> now i pay in patients lmao
<nojm> patience
<nojm> ill be back guys
<kidn3ys> any chance anyone has run into hibernate issues with a surface pro 3?
<dakshina> hi
<oerheks> :-)
<dakshina> :-)
<SupreX> Hello! :)
<dakshina> i'm new to ubuntu
<oerheks> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<SupreX> I got some performance issues... Can somebody help me out? It's on Lubuntu. But that channel is dead and it might appear like the same on Ubuntu. The new installation performs laggy. IDK why, I been trying Google.
<kenrin> What does "laggy" mean ?
<SupreX> Like windows are moving slow
<oerheks> SupreX, open a terminal: top # and see if there are processes that are 100%.. and see if there are zombies
<kenrin> Check top or htop and see what it is doing
<Boyette> lol
<SupreX> I already been checking that memory usage and CPU usage. It's a clean installation with only Plex Media Server installed (no activity) and I'm on a i7 8700k with 8 GB DDR4 RAM.
<SupreX> CPU usage is about 1-2 % and memory usage is peaking about 10 %
<Boyette> thats not causing the lag
<dakshina> how can i install my wifi driver
<Boyette> i think windows lagging
<Boyette> u didnt install videodriver
<Boyette> graphics are using ur ram now
<Boyette> instead of gram
<kenrin> or the HDD is dying
<SupreX> Aha... How to fix that?
<dakshina> tnx
<SupreX> I think videodriver issue maybe?
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> it should be
<Boyette> type this
<Boyette> sudo dmidecode | grep Version
<SupreX> 	Version: P1.40 	Version: To Be Filled By O.E.M. 	Version:                        	Version: To Be Filled By O.E.M. 	Version: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8700K CPU @ 3.70GHz 		uCode Version 		ME Firmware Version 		SKL PCH H Bx Hsio Version 		SKL PCH H Dx Hsio Version 		KBL PCH H Ax Hsio Version 		SKL PCH LP Bx Hsio Version 		SKL PCH LP Cx Hsio Version 		SA - PCIe Version
<Boyette> and this
<Boyette> lspci | grep VGA
<SupreX> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 3e92
<Boyette> lubuntu
<Boyette> which version?
<SupreX> latest long term
<Boyette> lsb_release -a
<SupreX> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS Release:	16.04 Codename:	xenial
<oerheks> known issue, see the fix 'i915.alpha_support=1' https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1728313
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1728313 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Intel Coffee Lake GPU isn't supported by default (yet)" [Medium,Triaged]
<SupreX> Crap...
<SupreX> Is there not current solution for it?
<oerheks> yes, just wrote that, and the url
<SupreX> if it's not supported yet... there isn't right.
<oerheks> also here, same fix https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2377324&p=13739391#post13739391
<SupreX> Except you can't compile some drivers?
<SupreX> Ah... I'll read.
<oerheks> sudo nano /etc/default/grub # add that line, and run sudo update-grub # and reboot
<SupreX> TYVM I'll try to reboot and I'll see what happens. Thanks again.
<oerheks> Let us know ..
<Boyette> use ubuntu mate 18 it will work
<akik> oerheks: is the i915.alpha_support about the transparency or the driver status (alpha, beta) ?
<LanDi> hey guys, for some reason, my second display is not working on ubuntu. can you guys help me to fix it?
<oerheks> not sure what part, but the bugreport mentions that it will be supported with the 4.15 kernel
<akik> ok it's explained in phoronix.com. thanks
<oerheks> LanDi, 2nd display, on a laptop??
<LanDi> nope, I have a dual monitor setup, actually I have 3 displays connected, but I want to use 2. after try to install nvidia drivers, just one is working
<LanDi> oerheks, >
<oerheks> LanDi, oke, and what ubuntu version?
<LanDi> oerheks, 17.10
<oerheks> LanDi, so you have chosen Xorg? as wayland does not support nvidia drivers yet
<oerheks> see in nvidia-settings ?
<LanDi> oerheks, ohh, I did uncheck a wayland line in some text file... let me check it out
<oerheks> logout, switch to xorg, and see if that solves
<sicatriz> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<sicatriz> i am man and you?
<oerheks> who cares, this is ubuntu technical support
<LanDi> oerheks, haha, I worked, thanks man
<oerheks> LanDi, have fun!
<articulas> Good to be back.... I tried Debian and Mate... Omg... It made me realize how much Ubuntu rocks.
<oerheks> !yay
<gotes> Question: Trying to change settings with Compiz Config (CCSM) but changes don't save. Any suggestions how save changes permanently?
<EriC^^> gotes: try sudo chown -R $USER: ~/
<Firsttime> hllo
<CyberZaZa> I made a live USB flash drive of Ubuntu 17.10. I can't boot it on my BIOS. it just won't show up
<gotes> quit
<CyberZaZa> anyone here?
<nojm> how do you irc bosses find a channel relavent
<nojm> how do you guys find a irc channel relevent to a given topic is there a google for irc channels (noob irc)
<nojm> list command is not really what im after
<CyberZaZa> looks like the list command
<null00> "/msg alis list 'search term'"
<nojm> is that pretty much my only option?
<blue1> do a /list
<nojm> where from-guessing not from a channel im in already am using pigeon
<blue1> in the box you are currently typing in
<blue1> brings a popup
<nojm> nice got it up if i want other network/server list just do it after connection the server yeah
<blue1> you should probably take this to ubuntu-offtopic
<nojm> thanks for your help and sorry
<blue1> no worries
<nojm> ubuntu off topic channel name is 'ubuntuofftopic'
<blue1> ahh
<nojm> all good found it
<jk^> hi all, while lubuntu is doing updates, do i have to close all opened applications?
<Triffid_Hunter> jk^: no, although certain apps might become unstable if they get updated until you close and reopen them
<blue1> jk^: i don't
<blue1> but yes it depends on what's being updated
<jk^> it doesn't ask me to close any applications :\ my doubt is if it's possible that without closing anything it may give any problems to the applications or to the system
<jk^> blue1, Triffid_Hunter
<Triffid_Hunter> jk^: not really, linux simply doesn't have the issues that windows does regarding open files
<blue1> true that
<jk^> ok :)
<Triffid_Hunter> jk^: the vast majority of programs don't care if the on-disk binaries get updated while they're running. There's a few exceptions, eg if you upgrade nvidia proprietary drivers, anything that uses opengl will break until you modprobe the matching kernel module
<jk^> modprobe what means?
<Triffid_Hunter> jk^: and it's hypothetically possible that certain programs will barf if their on-disk files change to a newer version although I can't think of any specific one that does this
<Triffid_Hunter> jk^: modprobe is for loading drivers
<jk^> is it an app "modprobe"?
<Triffid_Hunter> jk^: terminal command, if it sounds scary you can simply reboot to get your new graphics drivers sorted
<sun`> анд ел ламе
<sun`> ламе el
<sun`> hahahah
<sun`> amatiorchince
<sun`> westerns is funny but stupid el :)
<zacknite> Hi. I'm trying to get networking to work on Ubuntu
<zacknite> Someone said to do "dmesg" and look for brcmf and show you guys
<zacknite> This is what it says when I do that:
<zacknite> brcmfmac mmc0:0001:1 Direct firmware load for brcm/mrcmfmac43340 -stdio.txt failed with error -2
<zacknite> Might anyone know what I would need to do to get networking?
<Triffid_Hunter> zacknite: start with sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<timdotrb> Evening, all
<timdotrb> Is there any way to tell what on your server is using swap?
<zacknite> Triffid_Hunter: It says linux-firmware is already installed to the newest version, then on the next line, it says linux-firmware set to manually installed
<zacknite> Mind you, this is on a machine with no networking
<Triffid_Hunter> zacknite: hmm that's troublesome, might need to tether your wifi through your phone or something
<Triffid_Hunter> zacknite: broadcom stuff is always difficult
<zacknite> Triffid_Hunter: To tether to my phone, I'd have to have a working wifi device, wouldn't I? Is there a way I can put the drivers I need on a usb and load them from there?
<Triffid_Hunter> zacknite: yeah sure, I don't know how to do that in ubuntu though
<jackie`> el https://forum.bgirc.com/topic/143-ubuntu-linuxdebian/
<jackie`> see
<jackie`> i am only
<el> jackie`: that doesn't mean your contributions here have been helpful at all.
<jackie`> Bulgarians
<jackie`> may be
<el> stick to helping there and stop disrupting here.
<Leagnus41> Hello!
<Leagnus41> fresh install:
<Leagnus41> After sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Leagnus41> Lenovo laptop with Intel & nVidia hangs
<jackie`> stop bann me
<Leagnus41> file  /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty
<jackie`> fot nothing
<jackie`> i stop
<Triffid_Hunter> Leagnus41: log in on terminal, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<el> jackie`: the pinging people and nonsense talking here will stop then? if so then the bans will.
<jackie`> why bann me el un cloam my user anadar to cloak and bann me
<jackie`> what is the problem
<jackie`> 5 years nick not cloak
<el> jackie`: this isn't the place to talk about that.
<jackie`> no 2 cloak in mty accunt
<jackie`> you bannme freenode
<el> you've shown that you know how to pm in the past.
<Neo4> gparted doesn't work, and I've decided to use other app, What do you suggest alternative gparted?
<Neo4> I want to add space to my main partition
<jackie`> not be arrogant east europens not interesting this
<bazhang> Neo4, is this the shared drive with windows
<jackie`> joint evry minute evry chanel and freenode
<Leagnus41> Triffid_Hunter: EE no screens found
<Neo4> bazhang: I don't know
<bazhang> Neo4, you said you want to add space to the ubuntu partition
<Leagnus41> Devices detected but none match those in config file
<Neo4> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> Neo4, what's the space being taken from
<Neo4> from windows
<bazhang> Neo4, so they share a hdd
<Neo4> I've already cut from windows
<jaymam> Hi, I'm new to all this. Why is Files 3.10.1 (Nautilus?) so slow to display a picture? It takes 30 seconds or more
<Neo4> bazhang: yes ssd
<Triffid_Hunter> Leagnus41: sounds like your graphics driver ain't working.. see which one it's picked. is this one of those dual gpu systems? there's some secret sauce you need to get those happy, ask google
<bazhang> Neo4, so windows is installed
<Neo4> yes
<bazhang> Neo4, and you want to have one larger space for an ubuntu install
<Leagnus41> Triffid_Hunter: yep, it is
<Neo4> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> Neo4, and you said gparted doesnt work
<Neo4> bazhang: gparted doesn't run, I got error Assertion (metadata_length > 0) at ../../../libparted/labels/dos.c:2313 in function add_logical_part_metadata() failed.
<Neo4> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> Neo4, are you trying to use gparted on a running system
<Neo4> bazhang: try on running and from ubuntu usb, error is equal
<bazhang> Neo4, you have to boot from the gparted or ubuntu live usb and do the disk partitioning on the unmounted system
<Neo4> bazhang: how boot from granted?
<bazhang> Neo4, that means you need to not do it from a system that is running in use, ie it is NOT mounted
<bazhang> Neo4, you burn either the ubuntu iso to usb, or the gparted iso to usb, and select to boot from usb in the bios
<Neo4> bazhang: I did form usb and the same error
<bazhang> Neo4, what did you boot
<Neo4> bazhang: this is my theme https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2385035&p=13740044#post13740044
<bazhang> Neo4, theme means nothing here
<bazhang> Neo4, what did you boot
<Leagnus41> i'm novice, uname -r    returns 4.13.0-32-generic
<Leagnus41> how do i install Linux headers for the kernel?
<Neo4> bazhang: ubuntu from usb, there press 'try ubuntu' and there chose gparted and got the same error
<bazhang> Leagnus41, from the package manager
<Leagnus41> apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r|sed 's,[^-]*-[^-]*-,,') - right?
<Neo4> bazhang: hibernate and fast start in windows off
<Leagnus41> i have terminal only
<bazhang> Neo4, where did you select boot order
<bazhang> Leagnus41, then apt-cache search package from the terminal
<Neo4> bazhang: in bios
<Neo4> usb first
<Neo4> bazhang: I think to try other app is it exists
<bazhang> Neo4, what was second, and how did you burn the original iso to usb
<Neo4> bazhang: using ubootin
<Neo4> I installed ubuntu from this USB, it's working usb
<bazhang> Neo4, thats the problem then
<Neo4> bazhang: on ubuntu only gparted and nothing else? I can other to try, might be it will work
<bazhang> Neo4, what do you mean, gparted has their own 60mb iso to burn to usb
<Neo4> bazhang: see http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1518852018.png
<bazhang> Neo4, dont use unetbootin to do it
<Neo4> bazhang: there many others, or they not suited?
<bazhang> Neo4, the problem is not with gparted, it's your burn that's the problem
<Neo4> bazhang: can you run gparted form installed ubuntu?
<bazhang> Neo4, you would need to install it, but one never does that, as it's trying to do it on a running system
<Neo4> bazhang: see http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1518852195.png
<bazhang> Neo4, so fix the original usb burn, not using unetbootin
<Neo4> it can't run
<bazhang> Neo4, so you need to re-burn the iso to usb
<Neo4> bazhang: it's normal usb, I installed my current ubuntu from it and it works normally
<bazhang> Neo4, is normally now or not now
<Neo4> bazhang: ok, I'll try, I have one more usb
<bazhang> Neo4, just overwrite the current one
<Neo4> bazhang: I think was there and now, I can go to live ubuntu
<Neo4> can I write from linux live usb?
<bazhang> Neo4, is that what you are using
<bazhang> Neo4, is linuxlive something based on ubuntu
<Neo4> bazhang: ubootin from windows, I want to try from ubuntu
<Neo4> yes I don't know
<Neo4> bazhang: tutorial https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#0
<bazhang> Neo4, you just mentioned linux live, is that the system on your computer
<Neo4> bazhang: ubuntu
<Neo4> bazhang: not live, real
<Neo4> bazhang: prepared for write, disk is formating now
<dakshina> hi
<bazhang> Neo4, using what to write it
<Neo4> bazhang: startup disk creator
<dakshina> i'm new to ubuntu
<Neo4> bazhang: http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1518852779.png
<Neo4> I'll try it and disck is formatting using ubunu disks tool, I'll check how it works
<jaymam> I've used Ubuntu for 6 years but don't understand all the jargon
<Neo4> bazhang: I think there reason something else not usb
<bazhang> jaymam, why not have a look at the free pdf ubuntu manual then
<bazhang> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> jaymam, ^
<jaymam> thanks
<jaymam> At the moment I have a problem with  Nautilus taking 30 seconds to display a picture
<bazhang> jaymam, what's the available ram on that machine
<jaymam> 2 gb
<bazhang> jaymam, is that all the ram, or just the available
<Neo4> little
<jaymam> This PC is on 14.04 with total 2 GB
<Neo4> 2gb only desktop eats
<Neo4> jaymam: when you run ubuntu how much there available ram left?
<bazhang> jaymam, is this a recent occurrence
<jaymam> I want to sort out my 100,000 files and copy to a new PC on 16.04 with 4 GB RAM
<jaymam> I don't know how to tell how much RAM is left
<bazhang> jaymam, has the system been indexed
<jaymam> I doubt it is indexed
<underd0g> jaymam: htop will tell you
<bazhang> jaymam, so you mean just recently the thumbnails take a long time to draw
<jaymam> I can see a bunch of thumbnails in a directory. When I click on one it takes 30 seconds to display the picture
<jaymam> No, Nautilus has always been slow.
<Neo4> jaymam: it can be your disk is hurt
<bazhang> Neo4, thats not likely
<Neo4> load speed depends on disk, on ssd it will faster
<bazhang> jaymam, what happens when you right click open with
<jaymam> I'll put some files on the new machine and see what that is like. It has taken me 4 years to get  14.04 or 15.04 to work because of drivers
<bazhang> Neo4, did you need further help with your issue
<Neo4> bazhang: yes, I think it won't work with new USB, theme is opened
<bazhang> Neo4, why do you mention the theme, that's not going to be important here
<jaymam> It took 13 seconds for right click and open with image viewer. It is usually much slower. I think I lack memory.
<Neo4> bazhang: ok, issue is not solved*
<Neo4> problem is not solved
<bazhang> jaymam, top can show that, or htop if you install it
<jaymam> I don't know where to find top
<bazhang> jaymam, you simply type top in the terminal
<Neo4> jaymam: listen I remember my photoshop was long time loading, and I bought SSD disk and it started very fast work, 3 - 5 seconds and opened, before wos 30 - 60 seconds
<jaymam> I forget how to open a terminal
<bazhang> Neo4, please dont recommend a hardware upgrade here
<bazhang> jaymam, ctrl alt T
<jaymam> KiB Mem 2036468 total 226396 free
<Neo4> jaymam: would be better if  you did screenshot...
<Triffid_Hunter> free -m is more descriptive since it takes into account cached files and buffers which can be cleared in almost zero time if more ram is needed
<jaymam> How do I post a picture here?
<Triffid_Hunter> mine says total 32154 used 6484 free 1833 shared 3604 buff/cache 23835 available 21589 - so even though there's only 1.8G not being used, there's 21G which could be given to any program that needs it
<Neo4> jaymam: upload here for example https://imgbb.com/
<Neo4> or use shatter
<marcus_> hello  i am new here
<Neo4> shutter*
<jaymam> https://s18.postimg.org/52d8izu09/ubuntu.jpg
<Neo4> jaymam: you don't have RAM, you use swap
<Neo4> jaymam: increase RAM and it must to work faster
<jaymam> Well I want to stop using this PC as it's old and I have a new machine. But I want to sort out the directory structure first as its a mess.
<Neo4> jaymam: run one application for a time
<Neo4> don't open many, it could help
<Triffid_Hunter> jaymam: then mount its disk on your faster machine with sshfs or similar, then the low ram doesn't matter
<xplosiff> Hello, trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop. It boots from the USB fine, gets past the loading screen with the dots at the bottom but it is stuck in an infinite loop - starts with a '_' cursor top left, and shortly afterwards the mouse becomes visible and can be moved around for a minute or 2 before it restarts with the '_'.
<Triffid_Hunter> jaymam: my server only has 512M of ram and it handles everything just fine
<Triffid_Hunter> xplosiff: sounds like your session is crashing, log in on terminal and check ~/.xsession-errors
<xplosiff> how do I go about doing that? I haven't used any version of linux for quite a few years sorry
<Neo4> Triffid_Hunter: it's not server, this is desktop, it also handles fine only open window for 30 seconds
<jaymam> OK thanks, I will make do for the moment
<jaymam> Searching for files is remarkably quick.
<xplosiff> do I need to select 'try ubuntu before installing' and attempt to install from the desktop?
<Neo4> xplosiff: you needn't, it's up to you... to make your dreams come true :)
<Neo4> xplosiff: try ubuntu its live cd
<bazhang> Neo4, thats not helpful
<Neo4> bazhang: stupid questions - stupid answer...
<bazhang> Neo4, thats not a stupid question
<bazhang> Neo4, no joking/ useless answers here
<Neo4> bazhang: its not important, he can try or not, How he wants
<Neo4> bazhang: I answered How i can :)
<auronandace> Neo4: you needn't answer if you don't have anything senible to say
<xplosiff> He may have missed the first message.. there is more to my issue. anyway I'm just checking the disk for defects now, if it passes I will try boot from the usb. The laptop should be OK as it was running 8.1 30mins ago without an issue.
<Neo4> auronandace: ok, I won't
<jaymam> I found that a new install didn't work until I got new graphics drivers. The machine died before I could get them. However, now fixed.
<xplosiff> Jayman: how did you work around that?
<netochka> hi. how can i stop bluetooth from being enabled on startup?
<Streetz> Hello
<Streetz>  No speak ingles
<Streetz> Help!
<ducasse> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<netochka> hi. how can i stop bluetooth from being enabled on startup?
<EoflaOE> netochka, Can you try 'sudo update-rc.d -f bluetooth remove' and reboot?
<netochka> ill give it a shot
<Space-Duck> netochka, go to "Settings" (Dash > type Settings). There should be a Bluetooh options
<CyberZaZa> hi
<netochka> eoflaeo i tried that but it's still on.
<CyberZaZa> what happened netochka?
<netochka> Space-Duck there is a bluetooth option. but it's only for turning it on/off. there is no option to disable
<EoflaOE> netochka, I will try to look it up.
<auronandace> netochka: if you want it off permanantly you could blacklist the bluetooth module
<netochka> yea i want it to disable it completely so it wouldn't be automatically on everyone i start the system
<netochka> how would i blacklist the module. and also, if i blacklist it, will i be able to use it anytime i want?
<ledeni> netochka, systemctl disable bluetooth.service
<netochka> ok
<ledeni> netochka, if you need bluetooth systemctl start bluetooth.service
<netochka> update-rc.d: error: unable to write /etc/init/bluetooth.override
<xplosiff> Okay I got past my issue by enabling 'nomodeset' under advanced options (F6) at the main menu. The new issue I am facing is trying to format the disk. Earlier, I shrunk my windows 8.1 volume and left 200gb unallocated, for Ubuntu. In the installer I co to 'Something else' and try to crate a partition on the unallocated space - whenever I select it and try to create a partition, the installer
<xplosiff> goes back to the 'Installation Type' page before I can hit OK on the 'Create Partition' window and then all buttons do not do anything but are still animated if I click them - I have to restart.
<netochka> ledeni i tried that line but this error came up >  update-rc.d: error: unable to write /etc/init/bluetooth.override
<ledeni> netochka, you using bluetooth right now?
<netochka> no it's not in use. it's just on by default on startup
<netochka> i also entered the command line after turning it off but still the same error
<Pd1> hi folks - stuck on an "invalid partition table" error at boot up. anyone feel like lending a hand?
<auronandace> Pd1: i wouldn't know where to start to help you but i hope you made backups because it sounds likt you'll need them
<EriC^^> Pd1: do you have a live usb you can boot to troubleshoot?
<ledeni> netochka, systemctl list-units | fpaste give us url
<Pd1> sorry, was booted. running into an "invalid partition table" upon boot up - would love any assistance
<netochka> ledeni is that a whole command?
<EriC^^> Pd1: where exactly are you getting that command?
<ledeni> netochka, 'systemctl list-units | fpaste'
<EriC^^> ledeni: what's fpaste?
<ledeni> opps
<netochka> No command 'fpaste' found, did you mean > mpaste or paste
<Pd1> EriC^^ - right after a seemingly successful install. Upon first boot without install media
<netochka> shall i use mpaste instead?
<EriC^^> Pd1: so it doesn't boot into the os ?
<Pd1> correct
<Pd1> i'm installing for the first time on this machine
<ledeni> netochka, yes
<ducasse> netochka: use pastebinit, should be there by default
<EriC^^> Pd1: ok, are you in the live usb right now?
<netochka> it seems that i have to install mpaste first.
<netochka> w8
<EriC^^> netochka: no, dont install that
<Pd1> EriC^^: i can be, yes. am trying 14.4 next, but have had the error with 16 and 17 so far
<netochka> ok
<EriC^^> netochka: use 'systemctl .... | nc termbin.com 9999' to paste from the terminal
<ledeni> EriC^^, thanks
<EriC^^> Pd1: do you know exactly where you're getting the invalid partition table error? is it in grub? or later in the boot process
<EriC^^> grub's purple usually
<EriC^^> ledeni: sure thing
<Pd1> EriC^^: it's right after POST
<Pd1> after the RAID screen
<EriC^^> Pd1: wow so not even grub
<netochka> likes this? > systemctl list-units | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> netochka: yeah
<Pd1> EriC^^: I saw a support article on Dell's site suggesting a BIOS update would resolve this, but it did not
<Pd1> EriC^^ 14.4 is officially supported on this machine, so was going to try that next
<EriC^^> hmm what pc model is it exactly?
<Pd1> EriC: Dell Precision 5810
<Pd1> dual SSD RAID1
<EriC^^> Pd1: ok, well if it's bios related then all that matters here is bios -> booting grub, and grub is the same on all ubuntu versions
<EriC^^> are you using uefi?
<netochka> http://termbin.com/0opi
<Pd1> EriC: believe i'm using legacy
<EriC^^> Pd1: then it's definitely not version related i'd say
<netochka> on a different subject, how can i write down your guys' nicknames by shortcut? so i don' have to write down the nick myself
<EriC^^> netochka: type the first few letters and hit TAB
<netochka> EriC^^: Ty
<netochka> :D
<netochka> been on irc many years ago. trying to remember stuff
<Pd1> EriC^^: going through 14.4 install now via USB
<EriC^^> Pd1: try installing in uefi mode
<Pd1> EriC^^: "one or more drives containing MDAM containers (Intel/DDF RAID) have been found. Do you wish to activate these RAID devices?"
<Pd1> i've been saying "Yes" here and on the next screen asking
<Pd1> to activate Serial ATA RAID Devices
<EriC^^> Pd1: my guess is as good as yours
<EriC^^> i would try using uefi mode though
<Pd1> EriC^^: I did try UEFI mode once without success
<akik> Pd1: if the laptop has a built-in raid controller use that
<akik> Pd1: mdadm is linux's software raid
<Pd1> akik: this is a hardware RAID controller. desktop
<Pd1> so should I have said "No" to MDAM containers?
<EriC^^> won't hurt to try
<akik> Pd1: you'd probably need to set the hardware raid controller first, before the install
<EriC^^> Pd1: i'd try to install 16.04 in uefi mode and figure out the raid stuff as akik suggested
<Pd1> akik: i've configured the hardware raid controller
<akik> Pd1: ok so then no mdadm/mdraid needed
<Pd1> and did try 16.04 in UEFI
<Pd1> cool. i'll say "no" then'
<akik> Pd1: although now the mdraid signatures might've been written to the disk
<Pd1> akik: why would it detect and want to activate containers?
<akik> Pd1: the installer probably doesn't know about the hardware raid controller. it just sees a logical device that the hardware raid controller shows
<Pd1> akik: ok - trying now with "no" on mdadm and "yes" on ATA RAID
<greedy_eti> hi
<netochka> guys, how is it that some channels got ## infront of them instead of #?
<EriC^^> netochka: they're not official channels
<netochka> i see, thx
<greedy_eti> netochka: русский ?
<EriC^^> !ru | greedy_eti
<ubottu> greedy_eti: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<netochka> EriC^^: btw, did u get a chance to check the link?
<EriC^^> netochka: 1 sec
<netochka> greedy_eti i don't speak russian (unfortunately)
<greedy_eti> netochka: ok sorry
<netochka> np
<Pd1> EriC^^: invalid partition table
<Pd1> akik: same
<EriC^^> Pd1: akik maybe answering no to both questions?
<akik> Pd1: does the installer show you ata raid as the hardware raid logical device?
<EriC^^> netochka: you're trying to disable bluetooth from starting?
<Pd1> EriC^^: will try that next time
<akik> +
<Pd1> akik: installer showed raid device with the correct GB
<Pd1> going back to 16 now
<netochka> yes. i don't want it to be ON automatically everytime i start the system.
<Pd1> will try no/no there
<akik> Pd1: but where do you see ata raid?
<EriC^^> Pd1: cool, try with uefi mode, maybe using refind or some other trick would help get it booting
<Pd1> akik: ata raid disks was the question after mdadm
<akik> Pd1: i'm pretty sure if you have a hardware raid contoller and use it, then say no to the installer's raid questions. it's already setup
<Pd1> EriC^^: i'm going into my raid controller and removing then re-adding the partitions before installing
<EriC^^> netochka: give this a shot https://askubuntu.com/questions/67758/how-can-i-deactivate-bluetooth-on-system-startup
<Pd1> akik: will try no/no - have been saying "yes" because the installer says it detects the hardware/disks
<netochka> ty
<akik> Pd1: some fake raid controllers even worked in a way that even if you setup the fakeraid controller, the installer saw both disks as separate
<Pd1> killing raid volume and recreating now
<akik> Pd1: of course it's hard to known precisely as i don't have that kind of new hardware :)
<Pd1> EriC^^: i'm in UEFI now
<Pd1> choose "install ubuntu server" or OEM install?
<akik> Pd1: the first
<Pd1> ok
<Pd1> chose no/no
<Pd1> Guided - use entire disk? or guided - use entire disk and set up LVM?
<Pd1> or encrypted, or manual?
<akik> Pd1: just try the entire disk now
<akik> Pd1: lvm is a system which lets you enlarge logical volumes when you add new storage
<Pd1> ok - next screen sees Raid1 device #126 - 486.5 gb software raid device
<Pd1> pretty sure mine is hardware...detecting software raid device here tho
<akik> Pd1: that is a sign that the installer sees the mdadm signatures
<Pd1> i said "no" on mdadm..
<akik> Pd1: you'd need to erase them
<akik> Pd1: they were written on the disk when you selected yes :)
<Pd1> ugh! but wouldn't it be wiped when i removed the Volume on the raid controller?
<akik> Pd1: probably(?)
<EriC^^> my guess is no cause they're software raids and the other are hardware?
<netochka> EriC^^:  ty that worked
<Pd1> should i bail? or continue?
<EriC^^> netochka: great, no problem
<akik> Pd1: i've used this command before to handle that: mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdX
<akik> Pd1: you'd need to run it from a live session
<Pd1> not sure how to get to a live session command line..
<akik> Pd1: you can use the terminal in a live session
<Pd1> i'm continuing this install to see if no/no changes anything...then will wipe mdadm
<Pd1> can i get to terminal using this boot usb?
<EriC^^> Pd1: yeah, you select 'try ubuntu' in the grub menu
<Pd1> thanks
<Pd1> then just paste in: --zero-superblock /dev/sdX ?
<akik> Pd1: use "sudo parted -l" to see the device name. the command is mdadm
<EriC^^> Pd1: sudo mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdX     (replace sdX with the disk name from 'sudo parted -ls' output)
<Pd1> got it
<Pd1> wrapping up a likely failed install now :)
<akik> Pd1: if you setup the hardware raid controller, you should only see one storage device name (if you have two disks in raid1)
<Pd1> akik: that's correct
<Pd1> i only see 1 device (other than USB) in the setup
<Pd1> install complete
<Pd1> moment of truth
<Pd1> different error now. "no boot device found"
<EriC^^> Pd1: nice, progress
<EriC^^> Pd1: try looking in the bios for a uefi boot order list
<EriC^^> or a 'trust' option possibly
<Pd1> hmm. looking at boot sequence now
<Pd1> i see Boot List Option of Legacy or UEFI
<Pd1> set to Legacy
<Pd1> suspect i should change to UEFI
<EriC^^> Pd1: yeah
<Pd1> it sees ubuntu
<Pd1> let's try this
<Pd1> holy moses
<Pd1> booting now
<Pd1> i don't even know what to do
<Pd1> lol
<akik> congrats! :)
<Pd1> man, thank you guys
<Pd1> been cranking on this for hours
<Pd1> with no luck
<teasp00n> hey guys. im having an issue with apt-get uggrade returning 404s for a couple of the repos. it appears to be looking for arm64 binaries that aren't there. i am on an x86_64 machine so im not sure why it is looking at those anyway. console output here: https://pastebin.com/GzhzLLxc
<akik> Pd1: it's safe to say "we've all been there"
<EriC^^> Pd1: np, enjoy! :D
<Pd1> akik: thank you EriC^^: thank you!
<netochka> are there any other free softwares to bypass filters/hide ip rather than Tor?
<EriC^^> teasp00n: pastebin the output of 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list'
<teasp00n> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/wRDNcK0T
<teasp00n> there are a bunch of lists in sources.list.d/ too
<teasp00n> it was fine the other day, then i did an upgrade that im pretty sure included an upgrade to apt itself. now i have woes haha
<EriC^^> teasp00n: pastebin the output of 'tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*'
<EriC^^> teasp00n: also try 'dpkg --print-foreign-architectures' and see what it prints
<teasp00n> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/E5ndGX2f
<teasp00n> will try that now
<teasp00n> EriC^^: i386, arm64
<teasp00n> --print-architecture is amd64 which is correct
<EriC^^> teasp00n: if you don't need the arm64 one run 'sudo dpkg --remove-architecture arm64'
<netochka> EriC^^:  i started a download using wget. but i closed the terminal by accicent. is the download still active in the background? if yes. how can i see the process
<EriC^^> netochka: nope it's gone
<Triffid_Hunter> netochka: nope it's cancelled unless you're using screen or tmux or something like that
<netochka> ah ok.
<EriC^^> netochka: 'ps aux | grep wget' should confirm
<netochka> are those like download apps?
<Triffid_Hunter> netochka: no, they're (loosely) terminal-preservation apps
<teasp00n> ok cool i think it should be safe to run that. out of interest why woudl i ever want a foreign architecture there? is that only if i need to cross compile for an arm device and need to link on some .so or something?
<EriC^^> teasp00n: yeah i believe so
<netochka> I see
<netochka> i seriously have to find some manual or something for linux basics. concepts and commands n stuff
<netochka> :D
<Triffid_Hunter> netochka: plenty of those, but the only way to not get overwhelmed is to take things a step at a time, finding the tools you need for each step
<JimBunbtu> netochka, I agree with Triffid_Hunter and also say that you should immerse yourself if you want to learn quickly
<Triffid_Hunter> netochka: screen/tmux style terminal daemons were originally spurred by folks frustrated with trying to interact with servers over unstable internet links, but they have numerous applications for isolated systems too
<netochka> yea i know what u mean. and it also feels great when u finally figure things out. I'm not going back to windows.
<netochka> i see
<JimBunbtu> GASP! Vindows
<netochka> is it like some kind of resume support?
<JimBunbtu> Seriously though, each OS has it's place, and I leave most of them in the past
<netochka> JimBunbtu: yeppers
<Triffid_Hunter> netochka: no, it literally generates an entirely new terminal in which to run programs, and from your current terminal you can attach/detach at will
<JimBunbtu> Triffid_Hunter, do you prefer tmux or screen? (I'm a tmux user)
<netochka> I was fed up with windows. all the programs which you either have to buy or use cracked version
<netochka> Triffid_Hunter: Aha. Got it
<Triffid_Hunter> JimBunbtu: I'm familiar with screen, but having looked at its source once (warning; it's godawful spaghetti) I'm keen to try tmux
<Triffid_Hunter> just haven't found the time and inclination to put myself through the relearning yet
<JimBunbtu> Triffid_Hunter, nice. I wouldn't argue either way, simply interested to know. Either one is a great habit to develop.
<netochka> I've got a file in my Home, Release.key. and it's entirely code. what's that?
<Triffid_Hunter> JimBunbtu: I feel like screen development has stalled because it's too hard to develop due to the code structure.. I also feel that the use of any utility that performs this function is better than nothing for a wide range of tasks
<Triffid_Hunter> netochka: rename it and see what barfs?
<netochka> rename it to what?
<netochka> what kind of format
<JimBunbtu> Triffid_Hunter, I agree on both accounts. I see no reason for arguments on the lines of VIM or EMACS, TMUX or SCREEN and such.
<JimBunbtu> netochka, I am not familiar with "Release.Key"
<netochka> I tried running with Wine. It probably has something to do with that
<netochka> running something*
<JimBunbtu> netochka, if you open the file, does it start with something about PGP ?
<netochka> I didn't get to that part. terminal showed some error and i gave up. at least for now
<netochka> it was a windows program Psiphon. for bypassing the filters
<netochka> Tor gets so slow sometimes so i am looking for altenatives
<netochka> JimBunbtu:  i just looked again. and the file opens as Text. it says -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK----- and the rest is just codes like encrypted txt
<JimBunbtu> It's actually an encryption key... specifically a PGP key.
<netochka> So it need to be there? no need to touch it?
<JimBunbtu> netochka, probably created by something you installed
<JimBunbtu> netochka, No need to touch it
<JimBunbtu> netochka, BTW... `touch` is a command, yet another of those ones you may want to learn a bit about... `man touch`
<netochka> :D
<netochka> Ty for the info
<JimBunbtu> np,yw
<xplosiff> After some messing around I got the OS to install. It never ends.
<xplosiff> Now when I log in, screen goes dark, I hear a low pitched ding and it kicks me back to the login page. My password is correct.
<Triffid_Hunter> xplosiff: that definitely sounds like session crashing, check ~/.xsession-errors
<xplosiff> Looks like a dark terminal flashing up.
<xplosiff> ctrl+alt+t does not work, as it has only just booted up, how do I access terminal on the lock screen
<JimBunbtu> Ctrl-Shift-Number
<JimBunbtu> sorry... ctrl-alt-number
<xplosiff> number??
<JimBunbtu> Function key number as in Ctrl-Alt-F4
<xplosiff> aha
<xplosiff> alright got into terminal, going to try that command now
<xplosiff> it made me log in, and accepted user and password, but it says permission denied
<JimBunbtu> permission denied when you try looking at ~.xsession-errors? Tru with sudo
<xplosiff> sorry I type sudo ~/.xsession-errors - and it asked for my password but said command not found
<JimBunbtu> `sudo cat ~/.xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999`
<JimBunbtu> the above will provide you with a URL that you should paste into here, so others can see the contents of the file
<xplosiff> http://termbin.com/4lus
<JimBunbtu> I see it. Not sure what to make of the error so early on.
<Triffid_Hunter> what's brltty?
<xplosiff> I was logged on not 5 minutes ago, I restarted as I just updated the intel graphics drivers using the intel graphics update tool (v2.0.2) - I can't see how that would have anything to do with it but it may do. this is a fresh install
<JimBunbtu> Triffid_Hunter, background deamon for login/txt mode
<JimBunbtu> Graphics drivers are known to cause this login-loop issue
<brainwash> !info brltty
<ubottu> brltty (source: brltty): Access software for a blind person using a braille display. In component main, is extra. Version 5.4-7ubuntu4 (artful), package size 1133 kB, installed size 7156 kB
<xplosiff> 'unity7 pre-start process (2932) terminated with status 143' may be something to do with that, since this is where it tries to initialize the GUI
<anarcho> Hi all! Can anyone help with getting bluetooth working in Kubuntu 17.10 running in virtbox? Thanks
<xplosiff> another note - when I type logout in the terminal, it says failed to remove key (1, ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff) from hardware (-22), I don't know if it means anything or if something is corrupted.
<JimBunbtu> xplosiff, Fairly certain that is a distinct issue, related to the network.
<JimBunbtu> xplosiff, Did you only update the graphics module(s) or did you have to update your kernel as well?
<xplosiff> What I did, since the fresh install of 16.04, is go straight to settings/about and do an update which took a while. I then restarted, and downloaded that tool from (https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.2) for the graphics drivers for my i7-4xxx and HD4600 graphics, which appeared to do everything automatically, restarted and this is where I am.
<JimBunbtu> xplosiff, "This tool aims to make the latest Intel® Graphics Stack available before it gets officially released by Linux* OS vendors." *before it gets officially released* is probably where the issue is
<xplosiff> Aha. I would have left it, but the default drivers were near unusable as it was like watching a slideshow, I could see every frame of each animated object as I moved the mouse across it. What should I have done to update the intel drivers?
<JimBunbtu> xplosiff, Did you use the qdebi tool?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<JimBunbtu> Hiya BluesKaj
<xplosiff> No never heard of that Jim
<BluesKaj> hi JimBunbtu
<JimBunbtu> xplosiff, I am reading the page from the link you provided and it says for a successful install, you need to download/install/use the qdebi tool to install the Intel drivers
<xplosiff> aha so I didn't read it properly. I probably didn't get that far through the procedure as it required a restart after running that package
<JimBunbtu> xplosiff, Well, I still say graphics drivers can foul up pretty bad... but it may be worth a shot to re-try the install while following the qdebi instructions
<xplosiff> Looking through the gdebi instructions, I don't think they were relevant to me as I was able to launch and run the package fine. Is there a way I can run some sort of hardware/driver test from the terminal?
<JimBunbtu> xplosiff, I am not sure. I wouldn't assume the install worked properly simply because you were able to run the install without seeing obvious error messages though.
<irgendwer4711> how to compile a meltdown/spectre secure kernel? I took config of 4.4.0-112-generic and compiled myself. this kernel is not like the stock kernel 4.4.0-112-generic. why?
<brainwash> irgendwer4711: I would ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<irgendwer4711> good idea
<Tecan> was wondering if anyone knows how to get to init 3 from grub ?
<Tecan> or to turn off the graphics when booting
<akik> Tecan: which ubuntu version?
<Tecan> 17
<Tecan> .10
<Tecan> im trying to boot the live version
<Tecan> on a tablet :)
<akik> Tecan: you can set the default "run-level" in systemd with: sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<akik> Tecan: systemd doesn't have runlevels anymore
<akik> Tecan: it's possible to add the parameter at the grub boot level also
<Tecan> 3 ?
<akik> Tecan: hold on
<akik> Tecan: systemd.unit=multi-user.target
<Tecan> tried adding just a 3 to the e menu of grub. i have the live version on a usb drive
<Tecan> put that in grub under initrd ?
<akik> Tecan: that -^ is a kernel parameter you need to edit in grub
<markus__> is it possible to create cloudwatch event , which trigger a lambda function , from android app? please help
<JimBunbtu> markus__, sure it's possible
<markus__> @jimbunbtu can you please guide me to some tutorial or documentation.
<JimBunbtu> AWS has decent documentation in their mobile SDK. I presume you want to write your own app to do this... otherwise, you could use the AWS console app
<Tecan> oh i see to the kernel boot line
<JimBunbtu> markus__, It's a bit off-topic for this channel, but here is the URL for the Android SDK https://aws.amazon.com/mobile/resources/
<dreamcat4> JimBunbtu: there are multiple channels specifically for android on freenode /msg alis search *android*
<JimBunbtu> dreamcat4, Yes, I know, I'm not the one seeking it. markus__  please see the above from dreamcat4
<markus__> i have checked the link you provided but it doesn't have any class to create cloudwatch event. i tried to get help in official channel ##aws but no help. i mistakenly posted the question on this channel and you answered!!
<JimBunbtu> I'm also only guessing they were looking for android info. I gave the link for mobile in general and mispoke
<dreamcat4> ...err sorry. anyhow the command should be list not search. sorry.
<UBURoi> HI there good people forme the ubuntu realm
<dreamcat4> as in /msg alis list *android*
<JimBunbtu> no worries dreamcat4  You provided appropriate help :-D What more could any of us ask for?
<markus__> @dreamcat4 i will try that
<markus__> thanks @jimbunbtu and @dreamcat4
<JimBunbtu> yw markus__  and remember, patience. The #aws channel may take a while to reply, but there should be a reply eventually
<UBURoi> So where/who could i ask for advice ?
<JimBunbtu> !ask | UBURoi
<ubottu> UBURoi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dreamcat4> i think the channel you need markus__ is probably #android-dev it has about 300 users in it
<markus__> ok
<UBURoi> Umm yes legit; so im trying to solve this apparently quite common problem that is headphone arent working; i tried some code but resulted in catastrophic failure that made me reinstall ubu 16.04
<JimBunbtu> UBURoi, I will probably not be able to help directly, but I can ask the questions for others... Make and model of computer or sound card,... are you using ALSA or Pulseaudio? Is it only that the headphones don't work or no audio at all? Does the computer think it's working fine but you don't hear the audio or does your sound settings show audio is disabled?
<UBURoi> I actually checked pulse audio and all seems fine
<JimBunbtu> UBURoi, There is an "official" procedure that may prove useful - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<UBURoi> Thanks, lets check this
<Tecan> init=/bin/sh worked
<Tecan> in the grub options
<UBURoi> I learned to avoid code things i do not understand
<oerheks> Tecan, why asking and ignoring the good answer systemctl set-default multi-user.target?
<akik> Tecan: what happened with systemd.unit=multi-user.target ?
<UBURoi> Alsamixer detect headphones
<UBURoi> but no sound in them
<Borw3> UBURoi: Maybe earphones is dead?
<Borw3> UBURoi: Or earphones slot is dead?
<UBURoi> the helmet is as good as new
<UBURoi> however the slot? I assume that if it does detect the jack it's working
<Tecan> not sure if my last message was sent
<Tecan> <Tecan> did not work as expected seems i need to delete vesa_drv.so
<Tecan> <Tecan> tried video=LCD1 and nomodeset
<Tecan> how would i finish booting after i set init=/bin/sh in grub ?
<Tecan> systemctl
<oerheks> no idea, you ignored the good answer
<Tecan> systemctl says failed to connect to bus.
<EriC^^> Tecan: i'm not sure you can, you'd have to start systemd or something
<EriC^^> Tecan: just reboot?
<Tecan> its a live image
<EriC^^> Tecan: what are you trying to do?
<Tecan> just delete vesa_drv.so and boot
<EriC^^> delete from your main os install?
<Tecan> from the live image image
<Tecan> i can do it manually everytime
<jmartelatpapirux> I have a problem with a USB headset. I experienced jittering when using it from performous (rhythm game) and OBS(record-stream frontend) at the same time. So I killed pulseaudio and let it respawn, then unplugged and plugged back the USB headset. Now its microphone gives pure, unbiased silence to anything I can think of using to record audio. I think both OBS and performous were using alsa pulse plugin.
<EriC^^> Tecan: why don't you blacklist the module from grub?
<EriC^^> modprobe.blacklist=vesa_drv
<Tecan> hmmm , tried it not sure if it worked though. im going to have to try installing to usb rather than live
<EriC^^> sounds good
<Tecan> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=”text”   might work too i seem to be able to see that on the drive itself
<Tecan> for the live image
<EriC^^> which ubuntu version is it?
<Tecan> 17.10
<Tecan> trying to get it working with a teclast x80
<EriC^^> did you try systemd.unit=multi-user.target ?
<Tecan> did yes
<akik> Tecan: and?
<UBURoi> I checked with pavucotrol
<Tecan> trying it again, but it came up blank screen last time.
<Tecan> i need a hdmi mini port to see
<UBURoi> it said that they recognize the headseat (plugged in) and i can even see the volume moving but nothing throught the helmet
<Tecan> waiting for it in the mail
<akik> Tecan: what kind of display are you using now?
<Tecan> the 8" screen on the teclast x80
<Tecan> tried systemd.unit=multi-user-target and video=LCD1 at the same time too and nogo
<frad> I used flowblade to trim a video, but I cannot export it to its original mkv format
<frad> how do I export it to mkv?
<Tecan> luckily i have a usb2 displaylink adapter
<Tecan> lets see if that works
<baba_> I need to activate a driver quirk that has no corresponding letter or flag.....how is that done?
<ScioMin> Hi. I'm using Lubuntu 16.04 and would like to know how can I change background image after disabled desktop manager?
<ScioMin> It still shows my old desktop background but when I launch desktop settings it quits with message: "No dekstop manager"
<oerheks> ScioMin, isn't that what the DM is for?
<ScioMin> oerheks, i don't want a desktop manager. just a background image.
<ScioMin> oerheks, and despite not having a DM it still shows a background image.
<ScioMin> i'll investigate the proccess using xprop and clicking the background
<Coon_> I just installed Ubuntu 16.4.3 and when I open anything I can move my mouse around but can't close any open windows it's like it's froze
<DiecastMessiah> ScioMin: there is a command but i think it using lightDM but you can change the config file here i believe .conf files in '~/.config/pcmanfm/LXDE/.'
<ScioMin> DiecastMessiah, AWESOME!!! cat ~/.config/pcmanfm/lubuntu/desktop-items-0.conf found a line with "wallpaper=/media/dev/Data/gdrive/pics/wallpapers/1e88ac36019933.570c91b0dc2b5.jpg"
<ScioMin> DiecastMessiah, ty sir
<oerheks> maybe this page is any help > /etc/xdg/pcmanfm/lubuntu/pcmanfm.conf --- https://sourceforge.net/p/lxde/mailman/message/34977192/
<DiecastMessiah> ScioMin: no problem
<oerheks> oh, that should work too, per user
<ScioMin> oerheks, it does too. thankyou
<Coon_> I open something I can't close it I can't move open window around and I can't open anything else
<urko> urko
<tomreyn> Coon_: what's your hardware (anything special or old)?
<tomreyn> Coon_: did the installation succeed without errors?
<noethics> https://pastebin.com/raw/d0YWGhCY
<tomreyn> ^spam, ignore
<mojtaba> Hello, Do you know how can I run alias commands in a bash script?
<DiecastMessiah> mojtaba: this may help https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/1496/why-doesnt-my-bash-script-recognize-aliases
<mojtaba> DiecastMessiah: Thanks. I will check.
<oerheks> sourcing the script:  source script.sh https://stackoverflow.com/questions/15968053/using-alias-in-shell-script
<geirha> aliases are disabled in scripts. Use functions instead
<CyberZaZa> !
<geirha> For almost every purpose, aliases are superseded by shell functions.
<mojtaba> geirha: Can you send a link as an example?
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/CompoundCommands#Functions
<oerheks> geirha, sourcing the script runs the code in a subshell, or is this wrong?
<geirha> no, the point of sourcing is to run it in the same shell
<Nachos11> geirha: never understood all of the alias-hate.
<Nachos11> why not put aliases in shell script?
<geirha> they're mainly meant for interactive use. Functions are superior in that they act like regular commands, and take arguments
<meandrain> hi, any idea how to disable utf8 in console (ubuntu 16.04) ?
<Katronix> hi all, I just installed 16.04LTS on a low powered machine. To help it I also installed LXDE, on top of Unity. At my login screen I do not get the Window Manager option icon to choose a window manager, any suggestions on what I can do?
<blackflow> meandrain: change locale? dpkg-reconfigure locales
<meandrain> blackflow: thanx
<Katronix> any ideas?
<DiecastMessiah> Katronix just give it another bit I am sure someone will help in a bit... I looking into also because i plan on installing LXDE on top of unity so i really would like to know myself
<blackflow> Katronix: iirc you had to click that link to change username, and in the resulting form there shuold be the session selection cog
<blackflow> "Not listed?"  that
<Katronix> blackflow, okay I thought there used to be an icon next to my name where I could choose it from
<Katronix> but will look for it next time I log in :) thanks for the help
<blackflow> the cog is left of the "sign in" button, but it's not there always, you have to reset the form by clicking "Not listed". thats what I recall that is. Didn't spend much time looking for alternative solution
<Euph0ria> Still somewhat new to Linux/ubuntu.  Question about file-systems.  Does EXT4 or a similar fs support on the fly file compression?  I don't mean like btrfs, xfs, zfs or other more elaborate file systems on linux.
<DoctorPainless_N> Hi all, I need some help. My problem is that I'm new to IRC and used Koversation and registered my nickname (DoctorPainless) and also verified it with the mail I became. Now I've switched to HexChat and I want to use that same nickname as before but as soon as I enter freenode it says nickname allready in use and it uses my second choice (this name). How do I get my old nick back ?
<Euph0ria> DoctorPainless_N: Try #hexchat
<Jerusalem> ghost ur nickname
<Euph0ria> DoctorPainless_N: and try #freenode
<Euph0ria> not on topic for Ubuntu.
<DoctorPainless_N> .
<DiecastMessiah> DoctorPainless_N: you need to identif yourself.. one sec looking for the command
<Jerusalem> /msg NickServ ghost DoctorPainless PasswordHERE
<DiecastMessiah> msg nickserv identify <yourpassword> with a slash
<KaiForce> I'm building a procedure for upgrading a server from the 14 LTS version to 16, and I'm not sure what to do with phpmyadmin.  I'm getting prompted for the remote server running mysql, but it should be this server.  Anyone know how to properly upgrade phpmyadmin?
<Euph0ria> Yes, you guys spend 30 mins explaining nickserv here, and a legit question gets ignored.  lol
<Jerusalem> lol
<DoctorPainless_N> So, it says I've been ghosted but I'm still DoctorPainless_N instead of DoctorPainless
<blackflow> DoctorPainless_N: change your /nick then?
<blackflow> it won't change by itself
<Euph0ria> lmfao
<DoctorPainless_N> what do I need to do ?
<Euph0ria> Keep going folks.  I'm gonna go make popcorn.
<blackflow>  /nick DoctorPainless
<Jerusalem> /nick DoctorPainless
<Jerusalem> LOL
<Jerusalem> Euph0ria please nescafee too :P
<DiecastMessiah> also there should be an area to set in your password in hexchat so you will not need to identify everytime but really all this stuff is easy to google search for
<Jerusalem> DoctorPainless Violaaaa welcome back :P
<Nachos11> DiecastMessiah: there is...
<KaiForce> Euph0ria: what was the legit question?  If it was mine, that's OK, I'm just running through a test upgrade, I probably won't touch prod for a couple of weeks.
<DoctorPainless> Whooot !!!
<DoctorPainless> :-) :-)
<DoctorPainless> Thx guys
<KaiForce> no problem, enjoy Ubuntu
<DoctorPainless> I will
<oerheks> DiecastMessiah, there is, edit connection, etc
<DiecastMessiah> oerheks i was telling doctor about it I don;t help lol
<DiecastMessiah> don;t need help^
<oerheks> oh oke, read it wrong then
<DiecastMessiah> np
<DoctorPainless> I hope I have to never use Windows again for personal usage
<oerheks> lets stick to ubuntu support please, there is #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat, no need for flamewars
<sukhi> hi
<DoctorPainless> ZZZ
<KaiForce> would it be ok to blow past this phpmyadmin section ("ignore" the error) and just re-install it after the upgrade?
<oerheks> KaiForce, check the releasenotes about php7 and mysql ( Password behavior when the MySQL root password is empty has changed)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<frag00n> hello every1
<frag00n> my laptop could turn off any second now
<CUR10SITY> Trying out Mate on RASPI and so far its awesome
<CUR10SITY> Besides Mozilla FireFox crashing constantly
<frag00n> lol
<DiecastMessiah> frag00n: having a problem?? please give details if need be
<frag00n> meanwhile im struggling to find out why my thinkpad keeps shutting down
<KaiForce> oerheks: ok, thanks, I'm pretty sure root password is not blank but I'll take a look
<frag00n> i do, but hardware related
<tomreyn> there's ##hardware if you're looking for suggestions.
<oerheks> frag00n, seen that before, plugged in poweradapter, forgot to plug in wall socket
<frag00n> well my tpad works on ac with and without battery
<frag00n> but when it is just on the battery it turns off randomly
<frag00n> just cuts off
<frag00n> just turned off
<frag00n> again
<frag00n> this kinda beats the purpose of having a laptop
<Nachos11> I love ubuntu.  Everything's so much easier.
<frag00n> gonna go now guys, dont want to torture this laptop
<Nachos11> frag00n: which thinkpad?
<frag00n> i'll try to figure out whats wrong
<frag00n> x230
<DoctorPainless> Hi, I've switched to Linux several times but I always somehow went back to Window$$$$ :-( This time I want to make it work, One of the issues I have in the past is the feeling of missing control of stuff. That is, sometimes I try things out to make something work and I'm installing a lot of programms and stuff and then the thing doesn't work (for instance hardware) but there seems to be a lot of software installed that I then
<DoctorPainless> won't be needing...... this gives me an unpleasant feeling of not being in control. Can anyone suggest me on this ?
<Nachos11> could it be thermal?
<frag00n> i bought it with freshly put thermal paste a few weeks ago
<frag00n> but dunno, could be
<DiecastMessiah> frag00n what ubuntu you using it maybe a problem with idle i had odd problem like that years ago
<Nachos11> try watching your temps.
<Nachos11> I think the package is lm-sensors.
<frag00n> 16.04, but it turns off on pretty much all distros i tried
<frag00n> this just started today
<frag00n> when it was in my lap
<tomreyn> DoctorPainless: can you provide a specific example? maybe just come here and ask when you hit one next time.
<frag00n> also i am looking at my temps
<frag00n> they seem p normal
<frag00n> still hasnt turned off
<frag00n> miracle
<tomreyn> DoctorPainless: in general, you actually get to have a lot more control when using open source software. but i admit that's only so once you learnt how to modify it. graphical user interfaces can be lacking on some graphical desktops and on some applications so sometimes you may need to resort to workin on a terminal and editing configuration files. personally i like it this way.
<DoctorPainless> tomreyn: for example I have a RPI and a USB WIFI that I wanted to use. I visited several websites with tips to install stuff / change configurations but in the end it didn't work out
<KaiForce> frag00n: reseat RAM or run memtest
<frag00n> alright, will do
<DoctorPainless> tomreyn: I try to use the terminal as much as i can
<tomreyn> DoctorPainless: maybe try ubuntu on an amd64 architecture first of all. other architectures and ports aren't always as easy to use.
<DoctorPainless> tomreyn: i will take a look at the history file of my RPI and give you the example. Can't do it right now, I'll come back for that
<scotland> ko
<scotland> north korea is dangerous
<oerheks> !ot | scotland
<ubottu> scotland: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<server_> yo
<juliotrb> test
<juliotrb> hello guys, can someone give me a hand with bash scripting?
<DiecastMessiah> *test command working
<eukaryote> hi!
<DiecastMessiah> Juliotrb best to ask the question if stuck .. but if it purly about learning bash I would try on a different channel like #linux
<DoctorPainless> How do I install a specific printer under Ubuntu ? (and is there a way to do this command line ?)
<juliotrb> @DiecastMessiah yes i do that
<juliotrb> but i cna't write on dthat channel
<DiecastMessiah> oh ok.. and sorry i meant before.. it best to just ask the question, than to ask if you can ask
<akik> juliotrb: you probably need to register and identify with your nick
<akik> juliotrb: in the mean time, what's your problem with bash?
<KaiForce> I wonder if my phpadmin upgrade problem is because do-release-upgrade runs phpmyadmin upgrade first, then mysql?
<juliotrb> akik, well, i have this sentence --- db2 list database directory | grep "Database alias" | awk {'print $4'}  ---
<akik> juliotrb: you should add "grep -v grep" so that the process list doesn't list grep itself
<juliotrb> it give me 4 results
<juliotrb> and i want to assign that results to a variable
<juliotrb> databases =db2 list database directory | grep "Database alias" | awk {'print $4'}
<akik> juliotrb: maybe something like: for i in `db2 list ...`; do command1 etc.; done
<akik> juliotrb: but yea maybe this is better for #bash and not here
<KaiForce> does anyone know why interface names changed in 16.04.3 (i.e. eth0 => ens160 or similar?)
<juliotrb> yep =P
<akik> KaiForce: it's because of systemd's predictable network interface naming
<juliotrb> well but thanks akik
<akik> KaiForce: you can get the old naming back with kernel parameter net.ifnames=0
<KaiForce> akik:  thanks, I was curious.  I use another distro for firewalling and I actually script the interface names based on MAC address, but I wonder how many non-tech people have broken networking after an upgrade
<akik> the only constant thing is change
<KaiForce> and math
<Loshki> and const declarations
<alan_> hai
<airking> Hello! I need to insert a line into a file.  I know the content of the preceeding line and the line number, how could I do this?
<DiecastMessiah> airking not 100& sure but you may need to read up on cat command
<newuseris> My DPMS is not working despite having file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf  --> containing https://gist.github.com/anonymous/061f49cf50d4fee97aeb6481c5a01e0a
<DiecastMessiah> if you want to be able to do from termial i think
<airking> DiecastMessiah: I was looking at sed, and have a command written, but it doesn't work
<Guest87492> kk
<airking> DiecastMessiah: sed 's/0 => 'localhost',/0 => 'localhost',\n1 => 'new.url.thing',/' nextcloud/config/config.php
<airking> Doesn't seem to work
<ubuntu-mate> whats up
<DiecastMessiah> airking sorry that over my head will have to wait for another to answer
<sh17w0|f> airking this seems like the obvious answer but you cant pull the file up with vim and edit?
<airking> sh17w0|f: this is part of a script I'm writing to reset this piece of software i'm working with back to an initial install
<airking> sh17w0|f: I'm trying to avoid opening the file and editing it every time
<sh17w0|f> airking ah ok
<airking> sh17w0|f: Got it with an awk query
<Darkinha> Hallo.
<Darkinha> What about installing dual boot with minimal instalation?
<Darkinha> Any tips? Is it straightfoward?
<strive> Darkinha: Dualbooing with Windows?
<Darkinha> Oh, yeah, ya!
<Darkinha> I have windows 7 installed.
<strive> Darkinha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Darkinha> I pretty much need to install through the minimal instalation.
<Darkinha> I wanted to know if there is a option down there, that make things easier.
<strive> Darkinha: Minimal installation should still provide a straight-forward GUI.
<Darkinha> With the option of dualboot?
<Darkinha> I remember this option on the main .iso.
<Darkinha> Install aside windows.
<Darkinha> Option.
<Darkinha> Alongside.
<strive> I haven't installed Ubuntu in a long time, but it should have a "Install alongside Windows" option.
<Darkinha> Oh, nice.
<Darkinha> Even in the minimal, that is good to know.
<strive> There's only one way to find out...
<Darkinha> Yeah, I want to try it.
<Darkinha> I am setting up the usb.
<Darkinha> Soon, I will say here if there is this option too in the minimal.
<strive> I use to use minimal install so that I have to option on what to install.
<strive> what packages to install, rather.
<sh17w0|f> airking nice. trying to figure out why sed didnt work
<Boarders_> Hi, I want to be able to test builds on a fresh linux environment and am just setting up virtual box to do that from my mac
<Boarders_> is that the correct thing to be doing or do people here have other recommendations?
<kaleidoscope> hi everyone, need some help understanding ubuntu server. for some reason, my ubuntu server automagically assigns itself 192.168.1.12 on my network, without any static IP or static DHCP do it? how does this work? and can i remove it?
<akik> Boarders_: have you checked out vagrant?
<akik> Boarders_: another choice could be lxd
<Boarders_> cool, i'll give them a look
<u0_a123> Hello :)
<treadhead> u0_a123, hello
<u0_a123> @treahead are you using desktop to chat here?
<treadhead> u0_a123, yes why?
<treadhead> hexchat on mate-desktop
<u0_a123> cause i'm using weechat in termux app on android :)
<Sven_vB_> udisksd seems to spike CPU usage every few seconds. is there an easy way to watch what it's doing?
<flux242> is it normal that there's no battery level info shown by 'upower -d' for a bt headset? BT mouse info battery level info is shown but not for the headset. Or am I missing some packages?
<treadhead> u0_a123, ive never used android for irc! ive heard of other people doing it but it always seems a bit hardcore too me
<Sven_vB> flux242, yeah my BT headphones also have no power level reporting. I was quite disappointed since I bought a famous brand so I expected that.
<u0_a123> @treadhead yeah,but its easier than you think
<flux242> Sven_vB: do some have such reporting?
<Sven_vB> flux242, dunno.
<flux242> Sven_vB: have you tried it with android?
<Sven_vB> flux242, nope
<kaleidoscope> while i'm glad i can still ssh into ubuntu-server without finding the same address, i want a bit more control on what ip address every device gets, and i want to do this on the router that handles this function, not ubuntu. i'm still confused on how normal everything despite this action. any ideas.?
<T4P4N> @bhujay are you indian bro?
<akik> kaleidoscope: if your router hands out the ip addresses, it can also keep list of the used mac addresses and always give out the same ip for each device
<bhujay> y
<DiecastMessiah> kaleidoscope that should be on your normal settings on the router.. most have it set default to set ip everything it connects.. but there is a way to set the ip
<treadhead> akik, my router does that - very handy
<kaleidoscope> akik + DiecastMessiah: I agree with both of you, but see, I changed firmwares sometimes (AdvancedTomato <-> DD-WRT) without recovering the settings and the router still seems to remember to assign the 'correct' ip address for my server.
<Sven_vB> well, anyone who has the same problem: sudo systemctl mask udisks2.service && sudo systemctl stop udisks2.service; remember to re-enable it later when you can afford the CPU load.
<Tapan> yo
<Tapan> anybody here?
<NEOX404> HI
<Tapan> thats unfair
<NEOX404> why?
<Tapan> because thats my name
<Tapan> (｡ŏ_ŏ)
<Tapan> Σ(O_O；)
<NEOX404> and you are using my name!
<Tapan> cant we use onion i r c in termux?
<Tapan> exut
<Tapan> exit
<NEOX404> i don't know ! but try googling
<oerheks> uhh...
<oerheks> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<dsaravanan> unity and ubuntu-desktop is deinstalled after recent update in ubuntu 16.04
<dsaravanan> how to fix it
<EriC^^> dsaravanan: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<oerheks> update removes desktop, that is new to me
<oerheks> upgrade to 17.10 it would remove unity
<dsaravanan> i meant the compiz update on 02/15/2018 broke unity.
<urbi> hiű
<urbi> hy
<dsaravanan> should I wait for the official ubuntu fix?
<kaleidoscope> ah, whatever, i think i'll go setup up static DHCP anyways
<kaleidoscope> thanks for the advice guys :)
<oerheks> dsaravanan, ah, known issue, reinstall ubuntu-desktop https://askubuntu.com/questions/1006621/2-15-18-compiz-update-broke-unity
<oerheks> make sure xenial-proposed is disabled
<tapanik> i have ubuntu and 16gig ram, now only chrome and 2 tabs open. System takes 5 gig ram .
<tapanik> even 16gig ram, ubuntu took all
<tapanik> booted and helps
<oerheks> i have noted latest google-chrome is buggy, 10 zombies overnight.
<oerheks> could be a plugin, ghostery or others
<Sven_vB> tapanik, RAM use shouldn't be a problem unless there's a shortage.
<oerheks> open terminal: top # and see if there are zombies
<Sven_vB> tapanik, as long as new allocation requests can be served, why should your OS even bother cleaning up?
<tapanik> i dont mind, bad memories from windows times
<tapanik> 0 zombies
<Sven_vB> tapanik, afaik windows and linux have different concepts of "used". you'll probably need to subtract the "buffers/cache" part. run "free -m" and check the "-/+ buffers/cache" line.
<Sven_vB> my ubuntu currently has more then 1 GB of them and will probably evict some of them as soon as something else needs more RAM than is free.
<tapanik> jep
<tapanik> (yes)
<jumpboy82323> hi guys
<zamba> logrotate doesn't rotate the syslog properly
<zamba> instead i have a logfile with a dateext that's still being written to
<zamba> and that's huge
<jumpboy82323> im not able to install ubuntu in this pc: it is jumper ezbook 3 pro, now i m in live mode
<jumpboy82323> lubuntu 17.10 version(live mode)
<Sven_vB> zamba, try restarting the rsyslog service
<akik> !details | jumpboy82323
<ubottu> jumpboy82323: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<jumpboy82323> akik: it`s chinese notebook, 6 gb ram 2.10 cpu
<jumpboy82323> jumper ezbook 3 pro
<akik> jumpboy82323: i meant that "not able to install" doesn't really tell anything to anybody
<DiecastMessiah> what errors if any or steps that you took
<jumpboy82323> akik i m in live mode, when i do setup and i install i, at rebbot, doesnt appear the grub but again winzoz 10
<akik> jumpboy82323: i had that same with a acer laptop. had to go into the uefi screens and add grubx64.efi to the allowed boot files
<jumpboy82323> can u tell me the process to do this? thanks
<jumpboy82323> now i`m in live mode
<Hulio> in ubuntu is there a way to make it like the old menu on the top?
<Hulio> i hate the left side menu
<Hulio> very annoying
<yeats> Hulio: which release?
<Hulio> the latest
<Hulio> 17
<EriC^^> Hulio: try ubuntu mate
<Hulio> oh where can i get that?
<Hulio> let me see
<jumpboy82323> it`s already installed but it doesn t work akik
<EriC^^> jumpboy82323: try to set the administrator password in the bios, then look for a 'trust' option
<yeats> Hulio: yeah, regular desktop ubuntu has moved to GNOME - MATE, cinnamon, lxde (lubuntu), kde (kubuntu) or xfce (xubuntu) might be worth experimenting with
<Hulio> why the ubuntu mate look so green
<oerheks> https://techtablets.com/forum/topic/how-to-install-antergos-linux-on-the-ezbook-3-pro-v4/page/3/#post-76031 short manual to install linux on the EZ book 3
<yeats> Hulio: colors are customizable
<Hulio> oh
<oerheks> lots of issues with the trackpad, i read
<DiecastMessiah> yeah mate is like the older gnome 2
<DiecastMessiah> with the bars at the top and buttom
<Zythyr> Need help with systemd configuration to start a service. I have an encrypted /home parittion. I do NOT use a keyfile to automatically unlock the partition. When I boot into the system, I manually login in remotely using SSH and use the command "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 data" and I get prompted for a password to unlock the partition. Once the partition is unlocked, the /home is
<Zythyr> automatically mounted. The issue I am having no is that I have a service that needs to start automatically. The .sh to start the service is located in /home/myusername/myservice.sh. In the service configuration I put ConditionPathExists=/home/myusername Requires=home.mount Aftab=home.mount. However, my service is fails to start after I unlock the partition. It sa ys failed because of depedenceny.
<Zythyr> My manually get the service to start by doing "sudo systemctl start myservice", I get prompted for the encrypted disk partition's passphrase. Why does it ask for the passphrase if the partition is already unlocked?
<EriC^^> Zythyr: is Aftab a typo or something?
<Zythyr> EriC^^ Sorry I ment to type "After=home.mount". Yes thats a typo in this post, but NOT in my actual service file
<anonny> hello!
<james_> test
<hay207> Hi, i have a user access problem with a game i installed, i can run the game via root only.
<Guest11703> Laptop Test...
<Guest11703> Done!!!
<Guest11703> Exiting...
<EriC^^> hay207: how did you install the game?
<hay207> via terminal using a script
<EriC^^> what happens when you try to run it as your user?
<hay207> nothing
<EriC^^> what file are you trying to run?
<EriC^^> can you pastebin it?
<Guest72128> I had a problem with Ubuntu as a Virtual machine.  Do you know how to fix it?  Thank you!!
<sweb> is netplan safe for changing invalid network over ssh ?
<hay207> it's a game
<sweb> using --debug on generation ?
<EriC^^> hay207: what's the name of the file?
<hay207> nwn
<hay207> for neverwinternights game
<EriC^^> hay207: what does 'file nwn' give you?
<hay207> nwn: POSIX shell script, ASCII text executable
<EriC^^> hay207: how big is it? try 'ls -lh nwn'
<adminewb> not a proper support question, but I'll ask here unless someone directs me elsewhere: what happened to scheduled point release 16.04.4? no mention in forums; have all dev resources been monopolized by 18.04?
<hay207> -rwxr-xr-x 1 hay207 hay207 310 Jul  7  2016 nwn
<hay207> hay207 is the user
<EriC^^> hay207: ok, try 'cat nwn | nc termbin.com 9999'
<ducasse> adminewb: expected 1st of march aiui
<hay207> http://termbin.com/axdz
<adminewb> thanks ducasse
<jdonald> Hi, I'm hoping to find someone here who can update the status of this ticket: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1711337 (Firefox 57~59 on armhf).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1711337 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox crashes at start on armv7L after 55.0.1 update" [Undecided,Fix released]
<EriC^^> hay207: maybe it just needs root by default or something?
<jdonald> Not necessarily looking for swift action on fixing the bug, but would like to have the ticket status changed back to confirmed, not "fix released".
<EriC^^> hay207: try 'fakeroot' then run the program
<hay207> yes it uses fakeroot as a dependency
<hay207> how to use fakeroot?
<EriC^^> just run 'fakeroot'
<zamba> Sven_vB: yes, that solves it, but i can't do this every day
<zamba> Sven_vB: logrotate.d/rsyslog has the following entry:
<zamba>         postrotate
<zamba>                 reload rsyslog >/dev/null 2>&1 || true
<zamba>         endscript
<hay207> got an error
<hay207> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libfakeroot-sysv.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64): ignored.
<Sven_vB> zamba, you could redirect the output to a log file instead of /dev/null, maybe it will give more hints.
<EriC^^> hay207: anything in the documentation about how to start it?
<jdonald> hay207: are you attempting to use a 32-bit executable with a 64-bit fakeroot?
<hay207> i guess so jdonald
<hay207> guide i followed 's here https://www.gog.com/forum/neverwinter_nights_series/guidelinux_install_neverwinter_nights_on_any_linux_distribution
<hay207> leading to https://wiki.dotslashplay.it/en/games/neverwinter-nights
<hay207> the game builds a i386 bin only with the script
<hay207> the script builds a i386 bin * only
<hay207> i got game from gog site
<Euph0ria> Hi all.  Is there a way to convert my filesystem (root, home, etc) to a filesystem that supports compression, without having to do an entire re-install?
<max3> does anyone know how to get two finger gestures working with libinput?
<max3> e.g. two finger forward and reverse on browsers? all i get is partial scroll
<EriC^^> hay207: did you use the dpkg -i command during installation?
<hay207> i ran it from kde-deb
<hay207> didnot use terminal
<EriC^^> hay207: what does 'which nwn' give?
<hay207> nothing
<hay207> how i exit fakeroot?
<EriC^^> type exit
<Euph0ria> egg-sit.
<hay207> still nothing after exiting fakeroot
<EriC^^> hay207: where are you running nwn from?
<hay207> from /usr/local/share/games
<max3> e.g. two finger forward and reverse on browsers? all i get is partial scroll
<max3> whoops
<max3> does anyone know how to get two finger gestures working with libinput? e.g. two finger forward and reverse on browsers? all i get is partial scroll
<hay207> I tried giving permissions to my user, but still won't run except as root
<EriC^^> hay207: maybe install a 32bit fakeroot version in /usr/local
<Alexander-47u> hi guys
<Alexander-47u> I boot into black screen after grub
<Alexander-47u> but I can hear sounds, like volume up down, escape, etc
<Alexander-47u> I dual boot with windows, maybe it has something to do with that, I dont know
<Alexander-47u> anyone know what it might possibly be?
<hay207> apt-get install fakeroot:i386 ?
<Alexander-47u> im into emergency mode now.
<Alexander-47u> using ubuntu mate 16.04
<EriC^^> hay207: nevermind, seems like a bad idea
<hay207> i think it's just a permissions problem.
<hay207> but i'm doing something wrong
<EriC^^> hay207: try 'fakeroot i386 bash'
<EriC^^> then run the program
<hay207> same error
<hay207> then nothing, i force command to stop
<Alexander-47u> anyone?
<Loeb> Is there a simple way to update from 15.04 to 16.04 LTS? The update release tool guy does not seem happy with me.
<oerheks> Loeb, not sure there is a direct upgrade, see the !eolupgrade factoid
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bashing-om> Alexander-47u: Graphic's driver ? What results; reboot and at the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F2. Can you log into the system here ?
<Alexander-47u> Bashing-om, no, it does not respond to CTRL+ALT+F2 or other F keys
<Alexander-47u> ive reinstalled xorg-server
<Alexander-47u> but that did not help
<Alexander-47u> im in emergency mode now with terrible resolution
<hay207> when i run game from /home/user/.local/share/games , it ran only from root
<Alexander-47u> any tips?
<Bashing-om> Alexander-47u: Sorry. as you can not activate a console interface, above my skill set .
<Alexander-47u> Bashing-om, thanks anyway
<Alexander-47u> im going to try to reboot with propietary drivers, brb
<hay207> I guess i will go now
<Loeb> oerheks, yeah do-release-upgrade says vivid isn't supported
<hay207> Thanks for trying to help eric
<Loeb> I don't want to do a fresh install mainly because I've got a single ancient package around that I'd like to keep. I coooooould grab the .deb from this install and try it on 16.04?
<oerheks> Loeb, sure you could try, without proper info we cannot tell it will work
<Loeb> oerheks, I don't think I have any other options to get off of 15.04
<Loeb> other than writing an ISO and doing a new install
<oerheks> Loeb, indeed, long time since that 15.04 went EOL
<Alexander-47u> still no luck
<_CM_> wow still using 15.04?
<zumba_addict> Good afternoon. I created /etc/init.d/nginx and it only starts once I passed the login screen
<zumba_addict> wait, I think I'm wrong. My ip changed. REbooting again
<zumba_addict> Yup, I was wrong :) it's working now
<astralemp> https://askubuntu.com/a/410028 <-- I'm trying to configure iptables to filter by mac address, but the instructions here don't seem to be working
<astralemp> i.e., I added a rule for dropping connections to a specific port from my mac address, but I can still access the port
<astralemp> and i verified that i was using the correct mac address by looking at the ufw logs, since they were already blocking me from other ports based on ip address
<TJ-> astralemp: for ethernet MAC level filtering you need to use ebtables, not iptables
<astralemp> okay, I should have clarified. I want to filter requests from the internet by mac address.
<astralemp> not from the LAN
<TJ-> astralemp: MAC's only travel between 2 connected link layer points,
<astralemp> which points?
<astralemp> and does that mean what I'm trying to do is impossible?
<TJ-> astralemp: The MAC addresses (source,destination) of a packet change at each 'hop', so what a home gateway sees is source==ISP router, destination==the home gateway. Then your PC sees source==the home gateway, destination==the PC
<ghormoon> hi, I'm tryin to make amd gpu work (switch from intel) and can't find /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch, do I need to install something specific?
<astralemp> TJ-: I noticed that the source mac address from the server's point of view was different than the physical address of my client comp's wifi-fi adapter
<astralemp> is that what you're referring to?
<TJ-> astralemp: right; on the link layer (Ethernet) the MAC's only refer to 'this device' and 'the next' (the other end of the cable, or the wifi AP)
<debouncer> Whenever I install nvidia drivers (for gtx980 graphic card), I am stuck at the login screen. Can someone help me about this?
<astralemp> TJ-: okay. so what would be the correct way to set this up?
<oerheks> debouncer, on what ubuntu version, 17.10 ?
<debouncer> If I remove the nvidia drivers, I can log in the system but fans of graphic card runs like crazy
<debouncer> Ubuntu version is 17.10
<oerheks> 17.10/wayland session does not support nvidia drivers for now, change to xorg
<juergen_> Hi, I give away per snail mail a cd booklet of the band Children Of The Korn    for free, Album title: godlike, if interested msg me
<oerheks> !spam | juergen_
<ubottu> juergen_: Please don't spam
<debouncer> Is there any way to downgrade then?
<oerheks> debouncer, nope, reinstall 16.04 is the only way
<debouncer> Will there be any update with 17.04?
<debouncer> Sorry, with 18.04
<oerheks> no news about wayland+nvidia yet :-(
<oerheks> you *could* try the xorg session from login
<debouncer> nvidia drivers are always pain in the ass
<oerheks> .. no need for that language, keep this channel family friendly, thanks
<DiecastMessiah> is it a primus setup ? intel video chip and a nvidia chip or card?
<debouncer> okay, thanks
<DiecastMessiah> if so you'll need to get bumblebee
<Hulio> hi, is there away to allow sftp ?
<Hulio> i remember something with ssh
<user___> Hi, I would like to know if ubuntu 16.04.4 will have wayland in the hardware enablement stack
<max3> is there a way to map horizontal scroll to keyboard shortcuts?
<Outy> good evening =)
<Outy> max3: this might be your answer: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/151173/keyboard-shortcut-for-horizontal-scrolling
<max3> Outy, this is the other way around
<max3> hmm i guess mouseclick using xbinkey
<pyex> there is program I forgot, i need to remember it, its setup to command parameter for programs, please suggestion me.
<Outy> pyex: can you describe more? cannot imagine what you're talking about
<charlie_sando> pyex: xargs ?
<pyex> its program list to all programs with command line exec setup
<pyex> its gui
<pyex> right click and seytup parameter like: firejail firefox %U
<libben> how do I create a veth in netplan?
<sairentokitsune> herro
<Outy> pyex: synaptics package manager?
<sairentokitsune> anybody have a link to the chat?
<pyex> Similarly synaptics, but more basic
<backnforth> Hi, will someone help me get steam working? I'm using Ubuntu 17.10 with the Nvdia propriety driver and steam is giving me the following message when running it: http://dpaste.com/1YM8NM4
<sairentokitsune> hello?
<TJ-> libben: See "man netplan" and the "Virtual devices" paragraph; basically, like bond devices
<libben> yeah, I figured so. Just weird that they didnt incorporate an example for veth in man
<libben> when they covered most other
<Outy> pyex: gnome-software
<TJ-> libben: yeah, I think it's a rolling target with heavy development, and possibly the docs lag behind
<libben> I couldent find anything in the logs though on github
<libben> when I searched veth virtualization and so on
<libben> should be mentioned there one would assume
<pyex> Outy: No, its basic, only for setyp to exec command line for programs
<Outy> backnforth: try again to start steam. when error message is visible: start a terminal and type journalctl -xe  look for any steam error messages ant past&copy here
<Outy> pyex: I'm giving up sorry ^^
<backnforth> Outy, http://dpaste.com/0KC7114
<TJ-> libben: strange yes, it looks like the only mention of veth is in ./tests/integration.py
<libben> yeah
<libben> thats my thought and hence I asked if anyone had a working veth conf
<libben> one would assume it should work, just gonna try later to set it up like bonds
<Outy> backnforth: hmm nothing there about steam. mind if you just delete the .steam folder in your home directory
<TJ-> libben: I do wonder if the mention in the man-page is aspirational, I don't see how veth would work at all, compared to the amount of code for handling bridges
<TJ-> libben: the integration tests veth is for setting up a test host VM, not for testing a YAML fragment
<libben> bummer
<astralemp> TJ-: so, is ebtables still the right tool for WAN mac address filtering?
<backnforth> Outy, I tried deleting it then running steam again and I got it (I removed the parts about how much has been downloaded). Notice it says: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<TJ-> libben: looking at the LP bug list, there's a whole host of 'wishlist' items not implemented. I don't see veth in the list or via a search, but I'm suspecting it isn't actually implemented
<libben> so netplan is basicly a wrapper on backends likte systemd-network and network-manager and so on?
<TJ-> astralemp: No tool will work if you're not dealing with the MAC addresses of the directly connected devices. In other words it won't work for A > B > C > D if you want to block A at C or D
<libben> So what would be the best way to go from here?
<libben> disable netplan somehow, and just use interfaces?
<TJ-> libben: yes, at boot-time it generates the correct systemd-networkd or network-manager config via it's 'renderers'
<Outy> backnforth: okay maybe i got ur answer can you please test in a terminal if glxgears is running
<pyex> hello, how run program with command paramter shortcut?
<TJ-> libben: I'd use system-networkd, it's very simple. add a .network file in /etc/systemd/network/
<backnforth> Outy, not installed
<Outy> backnforth: install it please and test
<backnforth> Outy, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<backnforth> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<oerheks> pyex, from terminal, or write a launcher for it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<Outy> backnforth: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<backnforth> I did
<backnforth> I had to get that the command
<libben> So can I handle that veth interface in netplan after ive done that in systemd/network?
<Outy> backnforth: ah okay is it a laptop with nvidia optimus ???
<backnforth> Outy, desktop with nvidia 1070
<pyex> oerheks: yesterday i get this link and i forgot, thank you for to remember me
<Outy> backnforth: driver is not working correctly
<backnforth> I installed the propriety ones
<backnforth> maybe I should go with nouveau
<TJ-> libben: If systemd-networkd veth is configured first. I'm not sure how netplan names the generated config files - you'd want yours to be something like 00-veth.network I guess
<Outy> backnforth: could you pls revert to ubuntu drivers and test steam?
<astralemp> TJ-: but in theory, couldn't I check UFW-BLOCK logs all of the clients I want to whitelist for their mac addresses, and just use those? so, block at B rather than A?
<backnforth> Outy, sure
<TJ-> astralemp: I thought you were attempting to block an Internet host from accessing the local LAN ? Maybe I'm misunderstanding what you're actually trying to do
<backnforth> Outy, works now
<oerheks> i want wobbly windows working on 17/10 wayland-session
<oerheks> without wobbly windows, wayland is doomed
<Outy> backnforth: okay fine... now we know its the driver.. you could go with a little bit older drivers from the nvidia download page and test a few of them
<Outy> backnforth: here's somthing interesting: Open the nvidia settings box at the right bottom corner. Click on "Nvidia settings configuration". Now check the box "Include X display names in the config file". Close session and login again or restart.
<backnforth> Outy, Last time I tried to manually install drivers I got errors. I need to use the `Software & Updates` app
<Outy> backnforth: see my last answer =)
<max3> i figured out how to map horizontal scroll to alt+left and alt+right but i get too many key presses? anyone know how to fix that? like turn down the horizontal acceleration or something? i can't find it in synclient
<backnforth> Outy, I don't see an nvidia settings box
<Outy> backnforth: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings   (only works with nvidia drivers. reinstall =) )
<backnforth> Outy, ok
<backnforth> Outy, do I need to do a restart?
<Outy> backnforth: Open the nvidia settings box at the right bottom corner. Click on       │ adellam
<Outy>                     │                          | "Nvidia settings configuration". Now check the box "Include X display names in the config file". Close session   │ admin[m]2
<Outy>                     │                          | and login again or restart.
<backnforth> I don't see that box
<Outy> backnforth: sorry - yes or logoff logon
<backnforth> ok
<backnforth> Outy, I restarted and I still don't see anyting for nvida
<Outy> backnforth: call settings program with: sudo nvidia-settings
<backnforth> Outy, Do I need to save the configurations?
<backnforth> or can just quit after clicking the checkbox
<Outy> backnforth: should be working - search for "include x display names in config file" and check it  yes syve config
<backnforth> Outy, what config file?
<Outy> backnforth: saving only works if nvidia-setting is started with sudo
<backnforth> oh sorry
<backnforth> misunderstood what you said
<backnforth> Outy, I checked it
<backnforth> now what again, sorry?
<Outy> backnforth: does it give you option to select a file - weird  it should be /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<backnforth> Outy, nothing pop ups after I click the checkbox
<Outy> backnforth: log off log on steam should worl now
<backnforth> ok
<astralemp> TJ-: I have a VPS, and I want to lock down access to certain ports based on mac address
<astralemp> TJ-: and I want to use mac address rather than ip address because of dynamic ips
<backnforth> Outy, doesn't work
<backnforth> but I didn't save the configurations
<astralemp> TJ-: and by access I mean, ip address + port in browser
<Outy> backnforth: could you test glxgears again
<backnforth> Outy, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<backnforth> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Outy> backnforth: you have to save it - otherwise it will not work
<backnforth> Outy, where do I save it to?
<Outy> backnforth: save config
<Outy> backnforth: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oerheks> astralemp, never done that myself, maybe this page is any help https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/iptables-mac-address-filtering.html /// https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2320860
<Outy> backnforth: it should do this automatically ... don't know why it give you an opinion
<backnforth> Outy: my desktop install is messed now
<backnforth> when I logged out, it gave me a message about cleaning my hard drive , then after rebooting I'm stuck at a screen that says ubuntu
<Outy> backnforth: test glx gears. and steam. messed? no worry nvidia settings normally did a backup of your old xorg.conf
<Outy> backnforth: oh okay. there should me an xorg.conf (messed) and an old one xorg.bak or something like that
<Outy> you could sudo cp xorg.old xorg.conf
<backnforth> I can't find a backup
<backnforth> am I going to have to reinstall lubuntu ?
<Outy> backnforth: could you then pls delete  ~/.config/monitors.xml
<Outy> backnforth: if it is there
<backnforth> can't find it
<backnforth> I did doing a "find" too
<Outy> @ALL can anybody help here to restore a broken xorg.conf?
<Outy> backnforth: found it: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<backnforth> it says xserver-org is not installed
<backnforth> doesn't Ubuntu 17.10 use Wayland ?
<Outy> backnforth: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm
<oerheks> if you run the wayland session, nvidia is not working
<oerheks> *driver
 * oerheks told that before
<backnforth> Nvidia doesn't work with Wayland?
<backnforth> Pity, it says lxdm is not installed
<backnforth> sorry, autocorrect
<backnforth> outy**
<Outy> backnforth: wtf ??? whats wrong with lubuntu... nothing works here?
<Outy> backnforth: could you: apt list nvidia-*
<backnforth> gives me a long list, what am I looking for?
<Outy> backnforth: could you: apt list nvidia-* | grep installed
<oerheks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<backnforth> nvidia: 384, opencl-icd-384, prime, and settings installed
<Outy> backnforth: you can try sudo nvidia-uninstall
<backnforth> it's not a command on my system
<Outy> backnforth: then sudo apt-get purge nvidia: 384  or whatever the right package name is
<Outy> backnforth: if successful delete xorg.conf with: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<backnforth> done
<Outy> backnforth: restart see if everything is working again
<backnforth> works again
<Outy> backnforth: very good... so nvidia drivers not working on wayland
<Outy> backnforth: sorry for the mess
<backnforth> maybe I should send my card back
<backnforth> I will test it on games first
<Outy> backnforth: Xubuntu is waaaayyy better, you might want to try it
<backnforth> I thought lxde was more lightweight
<Outy> backnforth: lubuntu is a little bit bad
<Outy> backnforth: xfce is lightweight too but way more compatible
<backnforth> does it use x11?
<konimex> well everything use x11 atm..
<backnforth> ohhh ok
<DiecastMessiah> yeah i think xfce inly uses like less than 300mb
<backnforth> Hmm m
<DiecastMessiah> ram
<Outy> backnforth: yes gnome x11
<pyex> I searching to my firefox exec location.
<Outy> backnforth: xfce is very very configureable you WILL like it!
<backnforth> but I doesn't have Ubuntu 17.10?
<backnforth> it**
<backnforth> found it.
<Outy> backnforth: little tip. after installation do sudo apt-get install xfwm4-themes xfce4-goodies
<Outy> backnforth: then do a little testing with the very well customizeable taskbars / panels
<Outy> backnforth: see my desktop http://i.imgur.com/zNvyz3Y.png
<cnnx> i'm at my parents house visiting right now, i want to reboot my dual boot ubuntu/win10 rig from remote to boot into win10 instead of the default ubuntu boot.. can i safely modify the grub config file to do this or do I risk of breaking it and losing mining time?
<akik> cnnx: if you didn't test it earlier, it's risky
<cnnx> yeah thought so
<backnforth> nice outy, looks awesome
<ducasse> cnnx: see the grub-reboot man page
<akik> cnnx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Submenus
<Tron42> Hi! Can I ask here about an issue I have with installation of Ubuntu?
<tonyt> Tron42 yes
<Outy> backnforth: yeah ... have a look into the menu and look for appearance / window manager / windows manager tweaks <-- activate desktop composition here
<Outy> backnforth: for nice transparency effects and more
<Tron42> Thanks. Does Ubuntu 17.10 has support for installation on pc with 32 bit UEFI?
<Outy> backnforth: you only have to install xfce now =)
<backnforth> ah man, my bios has a bad habit of turning on secure boot on its own
<Outy> backnforth: xubuntu (xfce)
<Outy> backnforth: sometimes there is an additional setting in bios. called csm (activate it) and OS selection: windows 8 / 10 set this to other os
<Outy> backnforth: should work
<akik> cnnx: you can see the configured "main view" grub entries with: grep "^menuentry" /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<pyex> Why "Searching apps and /bin/apps" Different?
<pyex> Why /usr/bin/X11/X11... eternal?
<akik> cnnx: that will skip any submenus that have any previous kernels
<pyex> I need to answers.
<backnforth> pity, I'm able to turn it off easily. but I don't know why it comes back on sometimes.
<Tron42> Sorry for disconnection.
<Outy> backnforth: found the other options i mentioned
<Outy> backnforth: ?
<Tron42> Does ubuntu 17.10 supports 32 bit UEFI? Maybe someone answered but i missed it
<backnforth> oh ok, I'll look into that
<akik> cnnx: of course i was wrong, you can't skip the submenus
<akik> cnnx: egrep "(menuentry|submenu)" /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Outy> Tron42: maybe this will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<oerheks> Tron42, 32 bit uefi is a hack :-( see the uefi factoid
<Outy> Tron42: I'm not sure either
<Tron42> thanks looking that
<AmericanBlend> Tron42, not sure but you probably need 64 bit for uefi
<Outy> Tron42: here could be an answer: https://medium.com/@realzedgoat/a-sorta-beginners-guide-to-installing-ubuntu-linux-on-32-bit-uefi-machines-d39b1d1961ec
<oerheks> ask your vendor for a 64 bit uefi update
<Tron42> AmericanBlend: I am trying to install 64 bit Ubuntu on 64 bit detachable laptop that has a 32 bit uefi
<AmericanBlend> no bios update?
<AmericanBlend> maybe it's locked that way
<AmericanBlend> how much ram it has?
<Tron42> 2 GB
<AmericanBlend> then go with 32 bit
<Tron42> it's around 2013 I think
<AmericanBlend> you don't need 64 bit ubuntu on a 2gnb laptop
<AmericanBlend> a process can address only 2gb on 32 bit anyway
<Tron42> But UEFI doesn't require a 64 bit system?
<AmericanBlend> that's exacly how much ram you have
<Outy> Tron42: yeah 32bit will save your precios ram. executeables are less demanding when compiled for 32bit systems
<AmericanBlend> try it out
<AmericanBlend> if a process can max out on 2 gigs it's what the laptop has max anyway
<akik> AmericanBlend: processes can allocate 3 gigs on 32-bit
<AmericanBlend> from what i know 2 gigs but i can be wrong
<AmericanBlend> still nont an issue
<backnforth> outy, what did you want me to install again for the cool theme stuff
<backnforth> and whatever else for cool stuff
<AmericanBlend> "the limitations are 3GB per process on x86-Linux with pae-kernel"
<AmericanBlend> yeah you're right, 3gb
<AmericanBlend> the source of this is not reliable tho
<Outy> backnforth: little tip. after installation do sudo apt-get install xfwm4-themes xfce4-goodies
<Outy> backnforth: yeah ... after install have a look into the menu and look for appearance / window manager / windows manager tweaks <-- activate desktop composition here
<backnforth> outy,ok thanks. I'm using my phone for irc and I lost the previous messages
<BOb___> hi
<BOb___> does anyone know how to use centos
<BOb___> im getting errors in my commands
<akik> BOb___: yes, #centos
<oerheks> BOb___, wrong channel, try #centos ?
<oerheks> else ##linux
<Outy> backnforth: window manager tweaks -> compositor is for having the options for transparency and desktop effects later  you should turn it on =)
<backnforth> outy,it looks to be on by default
<BOb___> nobody is answering in centos
<BOb___> :/
<jps> morning
<oerheks> BOb___, just be pationt, or try ##linux
<AmericanBlend> you get what you payed for
<oerheks> c/patient
<jps> hi
<AmericanBlend> if you had rhel you would get support rihgt away
<BOb___> i thought they were the same
<AmericanBlend> no, cent os is a free rhel build
<AmericanBlend> rhel isn't free but you get support
<astralemp> anyone know how device tied auth works?
<Budgii> what in the world is 'host key
<Budgii> virtual box
<akik> BOb___: i'm in #centos and you didn't ask anything
<Budgii> i thought it was alt..
<BOb___> ffs
<BOb___> i cant register
<BOb___> lel
<akik> so don't lie
<BOb___> i thought i did
<BOb___> i wasnt registered
<BOb___> didnt realize
<akik> that happens
<oerheks> get help with registering in #freenode, not here
<AmericanBlend> maybe he's just unaware
<BOb___> but when i do register
<BOb___> it says already registered
<Outy> re
<tsimonq2> Hi there, I'm having an issue with libvirt on an Ubuntu host. It won't properly detect networking on the guest (neither DNS nor a direct ping to 8.8.8.8 work). I've tried Googling around to no avail. Any suggestions?
<pp00010101> Hi, I'm trying to change theme for boot splash screen and my changes are applied only to shutdown splash, not boot splash. Are these warnings during update initramfs might be an issue? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TV9vYh8TdZ/
<pp00010101> Also I run grub if that makes a difference
<Outy> pp00010101: is this a help ? https://wiki.libvirt.org/page/FAQ#How_do_I_forward_incoming_connections_to_a_guest_that_is_connected_via_a_NATed_virtual_network.3F_.3D
<Outy> pp00010101: sorry wrong
<Outy> tsimonq2: https://wiki.libvirt.org/page/FAQ#How_do_I_forward_incoming_connections_to_a_guest_that_is_connected_via_a_NATed_virtual_network.3F_.3D
<Outy> pp00010101: did you put a anypicture.png into /boot/grub/ ???
<oerheks> tsimonq2, maybe this page is any help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking#Network_Bridge_Does_Not_Appear_in_Virt-Manager
<BOb___> ok i registered
<tsimonq2> Outy: Why would I do that? I don't need it.
<BOb___> on another chat
<tsimonq2> oerheks: I'll look, thanks.
<BOb___> but it says not identified to nick
<Aero5123> hi
<Aero5123> this is my alt
<Aero5123> its registered
<oerheks> BOb___, get help with registering/loging in in #freenode, not here
<Aero5123> ok
<pp00010101> Outy: I have not made any changes to grub yet, I dont want to change grub splash, but system boot splash
<BOb___> what the hell
<tsimonq2> oerheks: aaaHA! Bookmarked, thank you
<BOb___> they autobanned me from centos
<BOb___> i didnt even do anything
<oerheks> tsimonq2, have fun!
<BOb___> what the hell
<Outy> pp00010101: for boot splash edit /etc/default/grub  uncomment GRUB_GFXMODE=put your native monitor resolution here like 1920x1080   put a 1920x1080 picture.png into /boot/grub/ then sudo update-grub
<Toba> BOb___: this has nothing to do with the #ubuntu channel try googling these questions
<Toba> freenode has good web pages about all of it
<oerheks> BOb___,  please type /join #freenode
<Outy> pp00010101: ahh okay, read your answer too late
<backnforth> outy, steam is working with the binaries on Xubuntu
<Outy> pp00010101: are you on ubuntu ?
<Outy> backnforth: very good =) =) =)
<pp00010101> Outy: xubuntu 16.04
<Outy> pp00010101: ahh okay give me a sec... i know where it is have to take a look
<pp00010101> Outy: appreciate, I think i got my steps right, but I can't figure out why they are taking effect only partially (only for shutdown splash)
<Outy> pp00010101: its in lightdm gtk+ greeter settings -> apperance -> set an image you like -> uncheck "use user wallpaper if available"
<Outy> pp00010101: and under session & startup -> splash -> set to none
<afidegnum> hello, is there any html/boostrap for linux a la dreameaver ?
<afidegnum> specially ubuntu
<Outy> pp00010101: that's how i configured it... there are other ways to set custom splah screens with animated loading bars or rotating whatever but these ways are complicated and i never tried
<pp00010101> Outy: so there are three differnt thing we are talking about here 1. login screen backgroud 2. splash screen during login 3. splash screen durign BOOT which I intend to change http://www.fixedbyvonnie.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/fixedbyvonnie-xubuntu-starting.png
<pp00010101> but thanks for help anyway, I will keep digging :)
<Outy> afidegnum: http://kompozer.net/
<pyex> how may i write tilde (~) shortcut from keyboard?
<afidegnum> Outy: composer do not have a kind of drag-and-drop builder, and it's not free
<oerheks> https://alternativeto.net/software/adobe-dreamweaver/?platform=linux
<bazhang> aptana studio comes to mind as being closer to dreamweaver
<Outy> pp00010101: 3. splash boot = the grub part i was typing before 2. splash login = lightdm gtk+ greeter settings i was typing before
<Outy> pp00010101: you should try my suggestions
<BOb___> um
<BOb___> hello
<Outy> pp00010101: it works on my machine
<royal_screwup21> so I have a few a few .jar packages interspersed across my file system. I want to redirect all of them to one location. What's the easiest way to accomplish this?
<Outy> afidegnum: its free and open source
<Outy> afidegnum: what do you mean ?
<pp00010101> Outy: the grub part update only grub backround? Im talking about animated loading theme that is displayed during boot
<Outy> pp00010101: that was the part i was typing before. i haven't done it before. too complicated for me.
<Outy> pp00010101: sorry
<Outy> afidegnum: did you visit http://kompozer.net/ ?
<afidegnum> Outy: unfortunately, the last update is 2010,
<pp00010101> Outy: this is actually pretty simple, but for some reason does not work form me. Theme is handled by plymouth program and its config should be written to initramfs after changes. This is done in the steps shown here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TV9vYh8TdZ/
<pp00010101> but my changes are applied only for shutdown splash, probably initramfs is not correctly saved or is overwritten by some other program
<davidw93> When setting up a git repo, what owner/group/permissions do most people put on the /srv/git directory? Just trying to stay consistent with other devs
<Outy> afidegnum: you're right but according to suggestions of some people it is close to dreamweaver
<afidegnum> is there no recent one?
<Outy> pp00010101: ah ok i see - and that is exactly the part im afraid of messing with ;)
<bazhang> afidegnum, what features from dreamweaver did you want
<antjose> hello
<afidegnum> quick edit of pages, forms specially with bootstrap
<strive> davidw93: Whatever permissions you want your directory to have; only the files within the git directory will be pushed.
<afidegnum> i don't want to be switching to windows anytime i want to design some html stuff
<davidw93> right, I just was curious if there was a "best practice" so to speak from both a security / practicality issue. Haven't been able to find much on this online
<oerheks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<strive> davidw93: Are you familiar with using git?
<davidw93> Yes, I'm talking more from a sysadmin perspective I suppose
<strive> davidw93: Ah, ok.
<strive> You could set the permissions to allow only owner and group.
<Outy> afidegnum: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/google-web-designer-available-for-linux.html
#ubuntu 2018-02-18
<davidw93> Right, so I'm pretty sure I'm overthinking this; regardless, here's my thought process
<davidw93> Most of the server config I do as root, but using ssh or git as root is kind of a pain
<davidw93> If I give non-root permissions to /srv/git, I open up other people on the server to changing this (which I don't necessarily want)
<davidw93> I could restrict access to my account, but this just feels somewhat unclean given that everything else is done as root
<davidw93> Again, probably overthinking this
<babaganoosh> dang......you have to be registered to  use ##linux
<bazhang> babaganoosh, ask on #freenode how to do that
<spectacular> hello, recently installed ubuntu studio 17.10 on my laptop. it's got horrible lag/ choppiness. It feels to me that it's something to do with the video, i.e. the mouse doesn't respond right away or stops while i'm moving it and then jumps. but i get it from typing text too, the text doesn't appear on the screen right away. i've googled a lot and did what everyone recommends, switching to propriety nvidia drivers, but that hasn't fixed it. anyone know
<spectacular>  what this is and how to fix it? should i downgrade to 17.04, or try 18.04? or is there another easy fix?
<bazhang> spectacular, there are no downgrades, and 18.04 is not released
<babaganoosh> thanks....I am too impatient and lazy to bother :-)
<babaganoosh> 17.10 has been sluggish for me, but not to the degree you describe
<DiecastMessiah> spectacular: do you know if its a primus type of machine like have a intel and a nvidia chip
<spectacular> DiecastMessiah, it's an MSI i7  laptop
<spectacular> bazhang, I know, i'd have to reisntall 17.04 if i couldn't get this to work decently.
<spectacular> bazhang, and 18.04 is available on the ubuntu website
<bazhang> spectacular, thats end of life, why would you do that
<spectacular> bazhang, i'd rather not, obviously. but my computer isn't really usable in its current state
<bazhang> spectacular, being eol means no support here
<bazhang> spectacular, 18.04 discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<spectacular> bazhang, for the moment i'm hoping for help getting 17.10 to work as it should
<Outy> spectacular: sounds like a bad harddrive
<spectacular> Outy, i doubt that. it worked fine before i put 17.10 on it
<Outy> spectacular: i know it sounds ridiculous but if hard drive locks due to read/write errors it stalls the whole system like ur description
<spectacular> any way to test taht?
<spectacular> Outy, that*
<Outy> spectacular: one sec pls
<Outy> spectacular: try sudo smartctl -H /dev/sda
<Outy> spectacular: try sudo smartctl -x /dev/sda      for more infos. especially realloc. sector count or crc erro count
<spectacular> Outy, ok. i had to install it. did the first one. what exactly do you want to see there? it says 'passed'
<Outy> spectacular:  sda is your first hard drive here  ... use sdb sdc sdd for any further harddrives
<spectacular> i believe it's only using sda
<Outy> spectacular: try sudo smartctl -x /dev/sda      for more infos. especially realloc. sector count or crc erro count
<spectacular> do we have a pastbin here?
<Outy> spectacular: should be both 0
<DiecastMessiah> for fun if the harddrive seems fine.. try 'glxgears' to see if 3d acc is working
<Outy> spectacular: for glxgears  install mesa-utils
<spectacular> i have mesa-utils apparently. glxgears returns an error. "xlib: extension "glx" missing on display ":0.0".  Error: couldn't get an RGB, double-buffered visual"
<Outy> spectacular: deinstall nvidia drivers
<spectacular> that's just running glxgears from mterminal, which i assumed was what you were suggesting
<DiecastMessiah> yeah the drivers are not working right
<Outy> spectacular: we had this a few hours ago with another user here
<Outy> spectacular: are you on lubuntu ???
<DiecastMessiah> yes it a test to see if open-gl is working or really the video drivers
<spectacular> Outy, this is ubuntu studio. with xfce4
<Outy> spectacular: deinstall drivers use standard nouveau drivers
<spectacular> ok doing that
<spectacular> reboot to test?
<Outy> spectacular: logoff logon should do it
<spectacular> it's going to have the same problem though, because when i first installed it was set to nouveau and it was lagging horribly
<spectacular> Outy, ok, brb
<spectacular> Outy, i'm back. same problem, possibly slightly worse
<Outy> spectacular: are you on laptop ?
<spectacular> Outy, yes
<Outy> spectacular: is it with nvidia optimus ?
<spectacular> oh btw glxgears works now
<DiecastMessiah> msi i7 he said... but what model.. i don;t think optimus but i'll search for yas
<spectacular> it's nvidia gtx
<spectacular> nvidia geforce gtx
<spectacular> the laptop is msi gl6 ms-16j5
<DiecastMessiah> optimus is just the setup of the machine they use intel and nvidia chips// meant to save battary power when you not using 3d acc
<Outy> spectacular: maybe this could help??? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee   cause i don't know if your ubuntu media version is demanding drivers that wont work on ur machine
<Outy> spectacular: but dont use . im not sure if you're on an optimus system
<spectacular> Outy, ok, other suggestions?
<Outy> spectacular: not right now... but we know now that its a driver prob
<DiecastMessiah> yeah it an optimus
<Outy> so bumblebee could work here
<DiecastMessiah> try installing bumblebee but if that doesn;t do it no idea what lease to try
<Outy> spectacular: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<DiecastMessiah> darn i maybe worng
<Outy> its worth a test
<spectacular> you sure about that? apt wants to install a whole bunch of i386 things with that
<Outy> spectacular: never done that. never had nvidia optimus. try at your own risk ;)
<DiecastMessiah> well the msi gl6 6QF has optimus but cannto find 16j5 maybe it does or doesn;t
<spectacular> shrug. i'll give it a try then
<DiecastMessiah> i have but my machine is an i3 with a 310M nvidia chip
<DiecastMessiah> if it is bumblebee did everything for me
<DiecastMessiah> its installing the nvidia drivers and everything
<paul_> eh
<DiecastMessiah> but if it doesn;t work i think you can remove it with no problems
<paul_> free bsd, is the shit to me
<paul_> linux, stick it up in ur ass, you get me?
<Bashing-om> spectacular: 17.10 defaults to wayland . try the Xorg session: https://itsfoss.com/switch-xorg-wayland/ as wayand dooes not get along too well with nividia .
<Outy> paul_: i get it ^^
<Outy> 17.10 is wayland? i didn't know that... thank god im on 16.04 lts
<spectacular> Bashing-om, i have xorg. ubuntu studio or xfce4 - one or the other - doesn't use wayland. not sure why.
<spectacular> but in any case, i'm still on xorg.
<spectacular> ok bumblebee's installed, i'm gonna reboot. brb
<paul_> I'm moving to Ubuntu when 18.04 comes out, because mint isn't adopting wayland and I want in
<Sven_vB> how come Ubuntu manages to ship with good graphics drivers for my semi-ancient ATI cards but has lots of troubles with my nVidia cards of similar age?
<Sven_vB> installing nouveau-firmware even lead to worse resolution. :D
<bazhang> Sven_vB, thats on nvidia not ubuntu
<bazhang> Sven_vB, contact them and find out
<Sven_vB> bazhang, would that mean the on other side, it's ATI's work that makes it "just work"?
<Sven_vB> *on the
<bazhang> Sven_vB, which amd card are you talking about
<tomcres> Sven_vB, funny thing is I had the complete opposite experience. I tried opensuse, fedora, debian, and ubuntu and only debian and ubuntu were able to work with my GTX 550 Ti. I was actually impressed with the way ubuntu handled the proprietary driver. That's why I stuck with it.
<Sven_vB> [AMD/ATI] 264VT [Mach64 VT] (rev 40)
<Sven_vB> sounds like it's a bit of a roulette which cards will be supported-by-default for how long
<Sven_vB> is it a license issue, a non-disclosure issue, or just how much effort which vendor invests into which linux distro?
<bazhang> Sven_vB, the whys and wherefores are a chat channel topic
<bazhang> perhaps #ubuntu-discuss Sven_vB
<Sven_vB> ok, I'll ask there then.
<bazhang> thanks
<stvn> i need to master the free software
<bazhang> !rute | stvn
<ubottu> stvn: documentation is to be found at https://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<bazhang> start with those stvn
<stvn> ty
<bazhang> welcome
<spectacular> well that was "interesting"... trying to install bumblebee broke the whole thing
<spectacular> i had to boot from my install usb, which fortunately i still have
<spectacular> got stuck right after the grub screen before doing anything.
<spectacular> Outy, DiecastMessiah, are you guys still around?
<DiecastMessiah> darn sorry man.
<spectacular> i need to remember how to recover while booted up from the usb.  chroot, right?
<spectacular> been a while since i've done that.
<spectacular> although before i do any of that, i may be able to figure out what was going wrong to begin with.  because i'm noticing that booted up from the usb i'm not having the lag problems.
<spectacular> so, if it actually was something to do with the hard drive, maybe i should try reinstalling doing a full wipe-out and reformat of that hard drive.
<DiecastMessiah> i think you could fix it from the console termial. with the right commands
<grkblood13> I have a 32GB SSD that got formatted weird and now I can only see 3.8 GB of it. How do I fix this?
<grkblood13> I tried dding if with /dev/zero but it only goes up to the 3.8 GBs
<DiecastMessiah> if you going to do a full reinstall i would say go with 16.04 .. but i think you cannot remove all the bumblebee stuff and nvidia drivers from the recovery console
<spectacular> you'd recommend 16.04 over one of the 17's?
<spectacular> also please answer me this - why when booting from the usb there's no lag problem.  a few more details: in order to get it to do this i need to use 'nomodeset' from the additional options in the boot screen when booting from the usb.
<spectacular> i guess that was just one more detail. i don't remember what the other details were.
<spectacular> :)
<Outy> spectacular: go with 16.04 im too tired right now for debugging *mesleepy*
<DiecastMessiah> well i am a newbie but i think LST like 16.04 is better for newer users because its more stable.. 17 is new and is only supported for 9 months.. all the bugs are not worked out.. so unless you really know what you are doing ..like me better to stay away from
<Outy> spectacular: chrootig should work but 16.04 is a good idea
<spectacular> oh, yes. I do believe you all when you say there's something wrong with the nvidia stuff, because of the following:  before I installed 17.10, I had 18.04 installed. yes, it's a pre-release. yes, i know. i probably shouldn't have done that. but, it was working absolutely great until friday morning, when the computer asked me to upgrade software ('partial upgrade' - probably a bad sign, in retrospect) , and i let it do it. it then asked me to reboot
<spectacular> to finish the installation, and on reboot i couldn't get into the gui. poking around in the logs, it appeared to be an nvidia thing.  i tried everything, and nothing would fix it, and the people in the #ubuntu+1 channel gave me hell for trying a prerelease version without knowing what i was doing.
<bazhang> spectacular, thats the channel to keep it in, not here
<spectacular> bazhang, you haven't read what i wrote
<bazhang> spectacular, sure I did
<spectacular> anyway, I guess I'll take your guys recommendations and switch it back to 16.04
<DiecastMessiah> he is on 17.10 he was only saying he tried 18.04
<Outy> bazhang: you're rigth but pls let him speak it's still a ubuntu help conversation here
<darkdrgn2k4> hi
<bazhang> Outy, you are welcome to join #ubuntu+1 , it
<darkdrgn2k4> any one know dev is mount durring "/etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-bottom"
<spectacular> bazhang, Outy, i'm not on 18.04, that was just my history
<bazhang> not topical here until release Outy
<spectacular> i'm not on 18.04 what is going on here?
<Outy> no prob
<Outy> spectacular: ok so like we mentioned pls try 16.04
<bazhang> spectacular, no need for your history like that, you've decided on a 16.04 install, thats great
<Outy> bazhang: ah ok didn't know that - sorry
<Outy> darkdrgn2k4: pls be more precise about what you're trying to achieve or what you wanna do... what is the question here ?
<darkdrgn2k4> im workign on modifying an overlay script to mount a partition instead of tmpfs
<darkdrgn2k4> https://github.com/jacobalberty/root-ro/blob/e8dda1dd8f6df16b0a37e4609ae2696df01986ad/root-ro#L196
<darkdrgn2k4> specificly that linme
<darkdrgn2k4> its run as part of init
<darkdrgn2k4> can i replace tmpfs with like /dev/mmcp0b3
<darkdrgn2k4> uhh /dev/mmcblk0p3
<Outy> darkdrgn2k4: i don't know much about that but now we can imagine ... maybe somebody can help with that
<darkdrgn2k4> question was, durring init portion of the boot is /dev mounted
<spectacular> downloading 16.04
<Outy> spectacular: =)
<darkdrgn2k4> or how i can get some logs back (i dont have a terminal to see the logs)
<Outy> darkdrgn2k4: i'm not 1337 at linux but tmpfs is specified in fstab, but it could be im misunderstanding your prob here
<darkdrgn2k4> Outy,  tmpfs can be mounted anywhere its a quick wya to make a ramdisk
<darkdrgn2k4> the concept of the overlay was to write all chagned to a ramdisk across the os. so every reboot is a "clean slatE"
<owen1> I am trying to erase the content of my usb drive. i run this command sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=4k && sync but i get 'dd: error writing '/dev/sdc': No space left on device'. any tips?
<owen1> (i don't mind a complete format btw)
<Outy> owen1: broken usb drive
<ulysses> How do you set a theme for Flatpak apps in Ubuntu?
<darkdrgn2k4> isnt that by design
<strive> owen1: That will fill up the drive it seems; not erase it?
<owen1> strive: oh...how do i erase it?
<darkdrgn2k4> cause /dev/zero is endless and it will eventualy run out of space
<darkdrgn2k4> since oyu dont have a count= paramater
<owen1> Outy: i can use that drive so i don't think it's broken
<Outy> strive: yes it will fill it with 0 zeroes
<owen1> strive: i am following this guide: https://askubuntu.com/questions/198065/how-to-format-a-usb-drive
<Outy> owen1:
<darkdrgn2k4> owen1, it just means it reached the end and cant go any further
<darkdrgn2k4> owen1, AKA it completed the task
<Outy> owen1: syntax is right
<owen1> darkdrgn2k4: oh. sweet
<darkdrgn2k4> owen1: you can check by doing hexdump /dev/sdc
<darkdrgn2k4> you will see  00000 00000 00 ... one line
<darkdrgn2k4> if you only see one line that means the next like is also 0 and the one after that etc.
<owen1> yup!
<owen1> one line only
<darkdrgn2k4> if there was anything other then 00 it would write it out
<darkdrgn2k4> (if you want to wait till the end to make sure0
<owen1> 0000000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
<Outy> owen1: ok so it took some time untlis this message... then its not broken... next time add status=progress to commandline
<owen1> *
<owen1> got it
<darkdrgn2k4> personal yi like ddresuce :P
<darkdrgn2k4> its prittier
<owen1> so my usb stick is not empty yet. it's just filled with 000
<Outy> darkdrgn2k4: ddrescue is for rescue ^^
<spectacular> ok dumb question here for you Outy, so sorry in advance... but since it's gonna take another 30 minutes on the download anyway just thought I'd ask... so if i'm booting on the live usb and it seems to be working nicely, would running the 'install ubuntu' thing that's located here on the desktop install it with all the current, working settings? or not necessarily, and i'll just end up with the same problems as before?
<darkdrgn2k4> owen1, well what you consider empty?
<darkdrgn2k4> owen1, 0 is "null"
<Outy> darkdrgn2k4: 0 is empty
<darkdrgn2k4> Outy,  yes but its prittier
<Outy> owen1: 0 is totally empty it will not get any emptier ^^
<darkdrgn2k4> owen1, if you want to USE it it cant be "empty" it needs a filesystem on it
<owen1> i guess i want to get rid of the partitions as well. so i should format it
<darkdrgn2k4> owen1, kida like if you go to a library and its an empty room you really cant find a book.. you need shelves and stuff
<owen1> sudo fdisk /dev/sdc
<darkdrgn2k4> owen1, fdisk???
<owen1> yeah.
<darkdrgn2k4> so now make a partition
<darkdrgn2k4> and format it
<Outy> owen1: use gparted its a gui
<owen1> i am going to hit 'o'
<owen1> for DOS
<darkdrgn2k4> id use c :P
<darkdrgn2k4> n
<darkdrgn2k4> p
<darkdrgn2k4> 1 c enter etner ente neter
<darkdrgn2k4> i think
<owen1> wait, i should not hit 'o'?
<owen1> i think i want ext4 as file system
<owen1> it's just a storage device. usb stick.
<Outy> spectacular: sometimes you can uncheck "install updates" in background during install, so everything should run smooth
<darkdrgn2k4> the 82
<darkdrgn2k4> i think its
<darkdrgn2k4> n p 1 82 enter enter enter w q
<darkdrgn2k4> then mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdc1
<spectacular> Outy, ah. so, then i'd never be able to do upgrades unless i wanted to risk breaking my system.  then again i'm not sure why i'd do upgrades ever again, once i get a system working the way i like it i should just stay with that until i have a compelling reason to upgrade.
<Outy> spectacular: but you could just do a backup before updating... im using the free veeam for linux. its very good and very fast
<owen1> darkdrgn2k4: what's 82? the question is First sector (2048-30031249, default 2048)
<darkdrgn2k4> type
<darkdrgn2k4> for sectors just push enter
<darkdrgn2k4> it will create a full-disk size one
<Outy> spectacular: you should read the man (pdf) and try it =)
<spectacular> Outy, got a link?
<Outy> spectacular: https://www.veeam.com/linux-backup-free.html
<Outy> spectacular: it will make a 1:1 image of our system and supports incemental backups (snapshots) etc
<spectacular> very cool. thanks!
<Outy> spectacular: you have to register to download... but thats all
<owen1> darkdrgn2k4: before i continue, can you take a look at the drive i am trying to format? it's sdc - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KwK3sMDzVJ/
<spectacular> i'm also thinking that this time around i will keep my home directory as its own separate partition, so that when i do installs or upgrades etc i won't have to touch that
<Outy> spectacular: be sure to read the manual before using
<owen1> i am not sure if i should hit 'n' at first since n means add a new partition
<Outy> spectacular: sounds good
<darkdrgn2k4> sdc looks wierd :P
<darkdrgn2k4> what do you want to do
<owen1> darkdrgn2k4: i installed bootable ubuntu on it.
<darkdrgn2k4> now you want to wipe it?
<owen1> i want to delete everything and use my usb as a storage.
<owen1> yes
<darkdrgn2k4> ok
<darkdrgn2k4> so just fidks it
<darkdrgn2k4> n p 1
<darkdrgn2k4> when it askes for type do 82
<darkdrgn2k4> evverythign else enter
<darkdrgn2k4> then w q  to write and quit
<owen1> after the 1
<owen1> should i hit w?
<darkdrgn2k4> n - new
<darkdrgn2k4> p - primary
<Outy> owen1: wouldn't it be better to simply use GPARTED?
<owen1> i did n, p, 1, enter, enter
<darkdrgn2k4> 1 - first partition (if it asks you)
<pp00010101> Outy: I got this splash screen working :D my boot partition is not mounted at system /boot and that was why update-initramfs was not making any changes. $ sudo update-initramfs -u -k all -b <mount_point> did the trick.
<owen1> it asked for first and last sector so i hit enter on both
<darkdrgn2k4> what does l in fdisk show
<owen1> and i see: Created a new partition 1 of type 'Linux' and of size 14.3 GiB.
<darkdrgn2k4> sorry
<darkdrgn2k4> p
<darkdrgn2k4> ok goot
<darkdrgn2k4> w and q
<darkdrgn2k4> to write and quit
<darkdrgn2k4> then mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdc1
<darkdrgn2k4> and your done
<owen1> Re-reading the partition table failed.: Device or resource busy
<owen1> i need to unmount?
<darkdrgn2k4> it shoudltn be mounted lOl
<darkdrgn2k4> unplug it plug it back in
<darkdrgn2k4> sometimes the partition table is not reread properly
<Outy> pp00010101: wow glad to hear that. congrats =)
<owen1> i have something that automount
<owen1> let me unmount manualy
<Outy> pp00010101: write that down somewhere
<darkdrgn2k4> it wont mount cause it has no filesystem on it
<Outy> pp00010101: maybe i'll need that too in future
<owen1> darkdrgn2k4: lsblk show me this: sdc              8:32   1  14.3G  0 disk
<Outy> pp00010101: so it was just not standard where your boot partition was and you pointed it out in the cmdline
<owen1> └─sdc1           8:33   1  14.3G  0 part
<owen1> should i run fdisk again?
<darkdrgn2k4> why?
<Outy> owen1: no gparted
<Outy> ^^
<darkdrgn2k4> looks liek you have a partition
<owen1> last time i run it i got error and i had to unmount it first
<owen1> darkdrgn2k4: ok
<owen1> so mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdc1
<owen1> ?
<darkdrgn2k4> mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdc1
<owen1> ok
<darkdrgn2k4> as long as sdc is the drive lol
<Outy> *singing*  gpaaarted is your friend my friend... yeaahhh *lol*
<owen1> yup
<owen1> Outy: ahhaha
<darkdrgn2k4> Outy, sure if you want it to take the LONGway!
<owen1> now i see: ─sdc1         8:33   1  14.3G  0 part  /media/oren/74144c28-b4fc-4dea-b058-757d327502dc
<darkdrgn2k4> waiting for a gui to start up.. moving your mouse away from the keyboard to move the mouse..
<Outy> darkdrgn2k4: is he on terminal only ?
<darkdrgn2k4> Outy, dose it matter? its still invovles the mouse.. its slow :P
<pp00010101> Outy: yes, it was just that simple. Internal issue ;). Funny thing is I was not aware of this, I must have messed up during instalation.
<Outy> darkdrgn2k4: ^^ okay okay do it your ways =)
<darkdrgn2k4> Outy: haha yeh well serves me right for trying to do it the shell way with him.. shoul dhave just kepy my mout shut :P
<darkdrgn2k4> owen1, sounds liek your up
<Outy> darkdrgn2k4: i like shell too... but explaining every step is pita
<darkdrgn2k4> yeh
<darkdrgn2k4> i hate shell when you have no console ot it
<owen1> darkdrgn2k4: yes but i can create a folder inside. it's owned by root
<darkdrgn2k4> stupid pi wont come back up!
<Budgii> Anyone ever tried Pop!_os?
<darkdrgn2k4> chown bla.bla  ??
<darkdrgn2k4> remmber you formated it ext4   so linux ruels appy
<spectacular> Outy, do we still recommend having a swap partition or are those passe?
<owen1> darkdrgn2k4: do i need to do it every time i insert it to the laptop or just once?
<darkdrgn2k4> i think just once
<owen1> darkdrgn2k4: ok. and how do i give it a nice name?
<Outy> spectacular: i always do a swap partiton despite how much ram i got
<darkdrgn2k4> ummm i donno..
<spectacular> Outy, how much space should it be given?
<Outy> spectacular: you never know when it will come in handy
<Outy> spectacular: 1.5 tomes ram
<Outy> times
<darkdrgn2k4> e2label i think
<darkdrgn2k4> e2label /dev/sdc1 AAAAAAAAACHOOOOO
<spectacular> Outy, what command can i use to check how much ram i have? lspci?
<Outy> spectacular: so for 8192MB of ram its 12288mb of swap
<Outy> spectacular: free -h
<owen1> darkdrgn2k4: thanks. everything works
<spectacular> i've got 11G... so I want like 16G swap?
<Outy> spectacular: when there is like 7,6gb you got the 8gb or 8192 of physical ram for example
<Outy> spectacular: 18432mb if ur ok with that
<spectacular> shrug it's a 128GB SSD. and I have two other internal hard drives with 1 and 2 TB
<darkdrgn2k4> owne1: in the future just go into fdisk and do d to delete all the partition  :P
<spectacular> so  i can afford the 18432 i guess.
<spectacular> and would you recommend around 30gb for the ubuntu system, and then the rest for home dir?
<Outy> spectacular: others would recommend no swap at all with this much ram, but as i said... you never know. maybe you will edit 4k vids in future and exceed ram usage
<bazhang> spectacular, 30gb for root is super generous
<spectacular> bazhang, what would be normal? that's going to get all the /var /usr etc too just not home
<bazhang> spectacular, even were you to install nearly ever package which it around 40gb
<redrapscallion> so my wifi is neither working on Ubuntu and when
<redrapscallion> I try the live USB
<bazhang> spectacular, you really should let the installer handle it, the days or a separate var etc and so on are long past
<redrapscallion> is there a possibility that I just actually just a hardware problem?
<spectacular> bazhang, i just want to keep home separate so next time i have to reinstall i won't have to worry about all the files in home
<spectacular> , settings et
<spectacular> c
<bazhang> spectacular, you could install etckeeper for one, then a /home
<bazhang> redrapscallion, we'd need to know the wifi chipset and other details
<Outy> redrapscallion: do lspci in terminal and paste your wireless lan device
<bazhang> unless it's usb, then it would be lsusb
<Outy> yeah
<redrapscallion> I have the same errors in dmesg (for both ubuntu and the live CD of ubuntu) which is that iwlwifi failed to wake NIC for hcmd
<spectacular> bazhang, i don't understand etckeeper... just looking for a decent size for / please
<redrapscallion> my network controller is Intel Corporation Wireless 3165 (rev 79)
<xangua> spectacular: that depends on how much space you have available for Ubuntu
<bazhang> around 20gb spectacular
<spectacular> bazhang, great, thanks
<bazhang> !info etckeeper | spectacular
<ubottu> spectacular: etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18.5-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 27 kB, installed size 154 kB
<bazhang> spectacular, etckeeper is a package for what you were referring to earlier see above
<Outy> redrapscallion: this could help maybe: https://askubuntu.com/questions/713742/wireless-card-firmware-intel-3165-iwlwifi-only-available-for-kernel-4-1-any
<Budgii> I'm trying to format a jump drive and i'm getting an error: This partition cannot be modified because it contains a partition table; please reinitialize layout of the whole device. (udisks-error-quark, 11)
<Budgii> Any suggestions?
<redrapscallion> Outy: my wifi isn't working, so I won't be able to apt-get / wget anything
<redrapscallion> would it be possible that a clean re-install of Ubuntu (wiping everything) might fix my WiFi issue?
<Outy> redrapscallion: can you connect to lan while doing this ?
<redrapscallion> or would that just do nothing at all
<redrapscallion> Outy: well, it turns out that my computer freezes if I don't disable networking
<Outy> redrapscallion: did it ever work / worked before updates
<redrapscallion> it just spams "iwlwifi : Failed to wake NIC for hcmd" and everything completely freezes
<redrapscallion> it worked for like 6 months, but then it broke about a month ago.
<spectacular> ok trying to boot the new usb. wish me luck
<redrapscallion> I already tried switching kernel versions
<Outy> spectacular: luck =)
<redrapscallion> Outy: I
<redrapscallion> Outy: I'll just try reinstalling and see if that fixes anything
<Budgii> What's that OS loader program called.. I just used it a few weeks ago for linux.
<Budgii> seems like it has a G in it.
<Outy> redrapscallion: until you have working internet on this machine there will be no simple way to help you out
<Outy> redrapscallion: okay =)
<redrapscallion> Outy: yeah, I agree with you on that lol
<xangua> Budgii: grub
<Budgii> Don't know if that was it. I'll try it, will it format my jump drive?
<redrapscallion> Outy: hopefully it works after reinstalling. if not, I might just try downgrading my Ubuntu version to 14 :(
<Budgii> xangua, I was trying to format the drive and it gives me an error.
<Outy> redrapscallion: or try this somehow https://askubuntu.com/questions/713742/wireless-card-firmware-intel-3165-iwlwifi-only-available-for-kernel-4-1-any =)
<redrapscallion> I'll try that on a clean install by moving over files via USB probably
<Outy> clear
<Outy> im off... wish you @ll a good sleep =)
<tomcres> Is there any way to turn off the Ubuntu customizations to the GNOME Shell in 17.10? I'd like to use a vanilla GNOME configuration rather than the mock-Unity one that Ubuntu ships with. Is this possible?
<tomcres> Never mind. I found it: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/install-vanilla-gnome-shell-ubuntu-17-10
<Krenair> Hey, I've got a Xenial machine which is having package problems with linux-headers-4.4.0-93
<Krenair> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-4.4.0-93_4.4.0-93.116_all.deb (--unpack):
<Krenair>  unable to create '/usr/src/linux-headers-4.4.0-93/arch/powerpc/include/asm/mediabay.h.dpkg-new' (while processing './usr/src/linux-headers-4.4.0-93/arch/powerpc/include/asm/mediabay.h'): No space left on device
<Krenair> No apport report written because the error message indicates a disk full error
<Krenair> except I have 1.4G free on /
<Bashing-om> Krenair: "No space left on device
<tomcres> how much space do you have left on /var?
<Krenair> the archive it's processing is 9.6M
<Bashing-om> " ' df -h ; df -i ' to tell the tale .,
<Krenair>  /var doesn't have it's own partition
<Krenair> so it'd be /'s 1.4G
<tomcres> OK
<Krenair> ooh
<Krenair> df -i is interesting
<Krenair>  /dev/vda1        977280 974298     2982  100% /
<Krenair> meanwhile, df -h, which is what I was looking at earlier:
<Krenair>  /dev/vda1        15G   13G  1.4G  90% /
<tomcres> Ah, it looks like you've used up all your inodes. Your disk is full.
<lakin> Trying to install Ubuntu on my dad's laptop. He prefers gnome-shell, and we both prefer an LTS release. 16.04 doesn't include gnome-3, the 16.04.3 ubuntu-gnome installer crashes during install and 17.10 with wayland is incredibly unstable when I just tried it. Is the daily build of 18.04 a crazy idea?
<Krenair> so I need to remove some stuff, even though I'm supposed to have 1.4G free. nice
<Bashing-om> Krenair: Well ,,out of inodes, can no longer address . All you can do at this point is remove files .  Any joy ' sudo apt autoremove ' ? for starters .
<Krenair> Bashing-om, no, that doesn't work because of the broken linux-headers-4.4.0-93 package install
<Krenair> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Krenair>  linux-headers-4.4.0-93-generic : Depends: linux-headers-4.4.0-93 but it is not installed
<Krenair> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Krenair> should I try autoremove -f?
<Krenair> It's actually running 4.4.0-81-generic right now so it should be able to live without 4.4.0-93 headers, though it might need them for next restart?
<Krenair> Bashing-om?
<Krenair> would `apt autoremove -f` work?
<Krenair> I guess a better question would be: could it be dangerous?
<Bashing-om> Krenair: ' uname -r ; dpkg -l | grep linux- ' then somthing like ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image{,-extra}-4.4.0-{31,38,42,45,47,51,53}-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-{31,38,42,45,47,51,53}{,-generic} ' to remove old ketrenls . Must not mess with the uname -r result .
<lakin> #ubuntu-gnome suggests that support requests are asked here. But the topic here suggests that non-official derivatives should seek support elsewhere. So where do I get support for Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.3 ?
<spectacular> hi, to those of you who were helping me with my lagging problem, i installed 16.04 and everything seems fine now. thanks all.
<Bashing-om> lakin: gnome is supported here . ask away .
<Bashing-om> !yay | spectacular
<ubottu> spectacular: Glad you made it! :-)
<Krenair> Bashing-om, that's already taken /'s IUse% to 89% :)
<Krenair> 77% now done
<lakin> Bashing-om: thanks.
<lakin> the ubuntu-gnome 16.04.3 installer crashes after I enter the username/password/computer name
<Bashing-om> Krenair: Now ' apt get update ; sudo apt -f install ' run clean ?
<lakin> I'm downloading the 16.04.2 installer now to see if it works, but what is the best way to get LTS + ubuntu gnome right now?
<ConsoleFx> For some reasons Ubuntu 17.10 is acting too sluggish! Unsure how
<Bashing-om> lakin: Here : http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ .
<ConsoleFx> open a page in Firefox and the page scrolls like tortoise :(
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | lakin
<ubottu> lakin: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ConsoleFx> Videos are having the same smoothness issues too
<lakin> ubottu: I already did that. It matches.
<ubottu> lakin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lakin> Bashing-om: I already did that. :)
<lakin> And that is where I am downloading from. I guess I just try the 16.04.2 installer
<ConsoleFx> Any working solutions which would really work? I would like to avoid degrading to Ubuntu 16 again :(
<Zombie> Got some weird update that came through for Ubuntu's LTS release on the DC. It's rendered all authenticated samba share access inoperative.
<tomcres> lakin IF you still have problems with the UG installer, you can always install regular Ubuntu and just apt install gnome-session afterwards.
<Bashing-om> lakin: Dual booting ? turned off secure boot and fast boot ? Shut Windows down completely ?
<lakin> tomcres: is gnome-shell included in vanilla ubuntu 16.04.3?
<lakin> Not dual booting. Turned off secure boot and fast boot.
<tomcres> lakin It's not installed, but you can install it with apt
<lakin> The vanilla ubuntu 16.04.3 installer works fine.
<lakin> tomcres: it's included in the repos? I thought you had to use the PPA?
<lakin> Which was no longer officially supported.
<lakin> If that's the case, then I'll definitely do that.
<lakin> :)
<tomcres> lakin let me double check for you. give me a moment
<lakin> hot damn - https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial&searchon=names&keywords=gnome-shell looks like it is included!
<lakin> Thanks all. I'll just use that. For whatever reason I thought I needed the ppa. Must be tired, lol
<tomcres> lakin, OK it is in the repos. But the command is actually apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<lakin> perfect. I'll do that right now.
<lakin> Thanks again
<Zombie> Anyone else experiencing this?
<tomcres> OK. Good luck
<ConsoleFx> Installing ubuntu-gnome-desktop would fix the sluggishness issue on Ubuntu 17.10? tomcres
<lakin> No, he was referring to me.
<ConsoleFx> aah okay
<ConsoleFx> nvm
<lakin> 17.10 already uses gnome-desktop by default AFAIK
<theblackone> Can ubuntu spy me?
<ConsoleFx> lakin, this 17.10 slugishness is driving me nuts indeed :(
<lakin> Yeah, I just tried it on this same laptop and it was unusable
<AmericanBlend> theblackone, by itself, rather no
<lakin> I was trying to install the citrix linux client and during the install gst-plugin-scan would use 100% cpu and eventually freeze the computer
<AmericanBlend> but who to trust
<theblackone> I think Cannonical is getting my data to sell! How do they make money?
<AmericanBlend> theblackone, canonical is sponsorwd by mark shuttlework
<AmericanBlend> they also get donations
<tomcres> and they sell support, especially for server
<AmericanBlend> mark shuttlework is a south african rich guy with a mission
<AmericanBlend> mark shuttleworth actually
<AmericanBlend> made a mistake here
<one808> happy new year ^_^
<CaptWho> I have a Buffalo NAS that I'm trying to connect to from a 16.04 desktop. Does anyone have a good link with setup instructions. I'm not having much luck with the places I've found.
<branchuser> GFSinfo123
<CaptWho> ?
<transhuman> Hi, is there an easy way to limit the memory consumed by libreoffice but allow it to take up swap after a certain amount. thing has a terrible memory leak
<testmaster1> Hi, im having problems with Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop LTS. When I install it on my PC and update it "via sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y" and then leave it for a while, the GUI will just crash
<testmaster1> I can tell it crashes because even TeamViewer cannot show the GUI. Its just a black screen
<testmaster1> Right now, it cannot boot into Ubuntu entirely, when I turn it on, I can hear the drums when the OS starts but no GUI to put a password
<testmaster1> I am trying to reinstall it now via USB but im sure the problem will happen again, what can I do? Where would the logs be stored for this type of problem?
<Donnutt> Hi.
<lakin> Alright, installing ubuntu-gnome-desktop from an Ubuntu 16.04.3 install worked. I chosed gdm as the login tool. After boot grub no longer shows, and when I try to login it just hangs and never shows the desktop.
<lakin> Because grub isn't showing - I can't reboot into recovery mode, and CTRL+ALT+F1 doesn't get me to a virtual terminal either.
<lakin> How would I go about diagnosing this?
<testmaster1> @lakin
<testmaster1> u there?
<fathur> hay, can i ask?
<lakin> testmaster1: yes, why?
<testmaster1> because i have the same problem
<fathur> can running aplication android in ubuntu mate 32 bit?
<testmaster1> or i think i do
<testmaster1> and father, probaby not.
<fathur> i from indonesia
<lakin> I get to a login screen. I can type in my password, but it goes nowhere after that
<testmaster1> here is my problem lakin, is it like yours?
<testmaster1> Hi, im having problems with Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop LTS. When I install it on my PC and update it "via sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y" and then leave it for a while, the GUI will just crash
<lakin> No. It's not like mine
<fathur> how to android app can running in ubuntu mate?
<Shanky> Networking not wrking after waking from suslebd
<Shanky> Suspend**
<Donnutt> Can you run multiple desktop environments and switch between them?
<EriC^^> sure
<EriC^^> you mean at the same time?
<Donnutt> How do you switch after installing one?
<EriC^^> from the login screen
<Donnutt> I mean like logout in one and back in in another.
<Donnutt> oh, do I have to do something to enable that?
<EriC^^> after you install the new de it should show up asan option somewhere
<EriC^^> which desktop do you have rn?
<Donnutt> Ah.
<Donnutt> Gnome
<EriC^^> oh i think its somewhere in te upper right corner
<Donnutt> What environments will compiz run in?
<EriC^^> doesnt matter, all the packages will be installed
<Donnutt> Ok, next question, how do I find the version of gnome shell that I have?
<quotation> Hello. I need some assistance with whatever is wrong with apt-get. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qy7myMx82f/
<quotation> I really cannot figure it out. whatever packages are missing are very clearly installed, so what could the problem be?
<quotation> both ConfigParser for python2 and configparser for Python3 are installed
<aeyxa> quotation, did you try installing configparser yourself? python is trying to use configparser to read from an ini file but doesn't have configparser installed
<ledeni> Donnutt, in terminal ' gnome-shell --version'
<aeyxa> I don't see it in your list there
<Donnutt> Thank you.
<quotation> aeyxa: configparser is installed.
<aeyxa> quotation, show it, do like python3 -c "import ConfigParser"
<quotation> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bqPYhGVJkd/
<DrDigital> can anyone help me with a php issue i have on ubuntu? when i load my 23.226.231.234/phpinfo.php i dont see ioncube, but if i do php -v in terminal i do and they are identical versions of php to me...   or is this more for #php?
<quotation> aeyxa: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ckWbmxqcqs/
<quotation> aeyxa: ConfigParser is configparser in python3
<aeyxa> what version is that version.py file trying to use, maybe that's the problem then? quotation
<screamslash> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 lts my wifi won't connect to my main wifi network. I've gotten every other device to connect but not this Ubuntu laptop. it just like keeps trying to connect and just keeps failing. there's no password. how do I fix this?
<quotation> aeyxa: how do I find that out?
<aeyxa> quotation, you could try opening the file and changing it to configparser as an easy way
<aeyxa> quotation, /usr/share/python/debpython/version.py line 24 it says
<quotation> aeyxa: line 24 says: "from ConfigParser import SafeConfigParser"
<quotation> aeyxa: ought I change that to "configparser" ?
<quotation> seems like a bad idea
 * quotation tries
<aeyxa> I don't think SafeConfigParser exists under configparser, can't find it here for python 3 https://docs.python.org/3/library/configparser.html, quotation
<aeyxa> so changing just ConfigParser to configparser likely won't help
<quotation> What would be helpful in this case? Changing the line did absolutely nothing
<aeyxa> are you running in a python2 environment when you install that package? quotation
<quotation> No, I'm running in python3
<aeyxa> well seems like that's a python 2 package
<quotation> or wait.. hmm
<aeyxa> just type python --version to find out what the default is
<quotation> 3.5.2
<aeyxa> it's probably 2.7 unless you installed 3 from source and overwrote it
<quotation> I did change the symlink long ago
<aeyxa> that's probably the problem then, but, seems silly that the package wouldn't go looking for python 2 on it's own if it depends on it...
<screamslash> any ideas?
<quotation> Agreed. Because I've changed only the symlink and perhaps no other references, are there some other reassociations I need to make?
<quotation> Uninstalling python2 actually seemed to provide more issues
<aeyxa> lol yes you shouldn't have uninstalled it
<quotation> I mean, it's installed again, which fixed tons of new issues, but..
<aeyxa> you should keep whatever version the default is
<quotation> this configparser issue persists :s
<lotuspsychje> screamslash: best way to get your issue solved is to re-ask in the channel once in a while, with all details
<aeyxa> and then use virtual environments
<aeyxa> for python 3
<quotation> Yes, so far I have both python2 and python3, and I'm using a virtual environment for python3
<aeyxa> is the default back to python2  now?
<aeyxa> python --version is 2?
<quotation> I don't know what's up with python2 since I don't actually use it. The default is not back to python2, no.
<screamslash>  I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 lts my wifi won't connect to my main wifi network. I've gotten every other device to connect but not this Ubuntu laptop. it just like keeps trying to connect and just keeps failing. there's no password. how do I fix this?
<quotation> python --version is 3.5.2
<lotuspsychje> screamslash: wifi chipset? ubuntu up to date to latest .3?
<aeyxa> quotation, pretty sure you'll need to do that, or you can try opening the file and telling it go use python 2, probably by doing like #!<path to python2> I think
<aeyxa> but you'll probably run into more problems later
<quotation> aeyxa: which file?
<aeyxa> anyway this is more of a python problem tbh, #python or #pypa might be more help, quotation
<lotuspsychje> !latest | quotation
<ubottu> quotation: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<aeyxa> the version.py file that's giving you the error message
<screamslash> Intel wireless 3165 everything is up to date
<lotuspsychje> quotation: like aeyxa best to revert to python defaults for your ubuntu version
<quotation> aeyxa: ah!! That makes sense. Let me try that
<lotuspsychje> screamslash: have you tryed a network-manager restart?
<aeyxa> quotation, you'll no doubt run into the same problem later, so I recommend just putting the default back to 2 and use 3 in venv
<lotuspsychje> screamslash: can you check your kernel version too plz? uname -a?
<lotuspsychje> aeyxa: +1
<screamslash> how do I do that
<quotation> aeyxa: by that, you mean linking py2 to python rather than py3?
<aeyxa> screamslash, open terminal and type uname -a :p
<aeyxa> quotation, yes basically
<lotuspsychje> screamslash: sudo service network-manager restart
<screamslash> how do I restart the network manager
<aeyxa> screamslash, service network-manager restart
<aeyxa> I think?
<aeyxa> NetworkManager maybe or networks, I forget the service name for ubuntu
<screamslash> that didn't fix it
<lotuspsychje> screamslash: ok, check if your driver is loaded plz: sudo lshw -C network
<lotuspsychje> screamslash: at the bottom module should show: driver=...
<quotation> Well geeze...
<screamslash> kernal:4.13.0-32
<quotation> Fixed
<aeyxa> quotation, grats c:
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.112.118 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<aeyxa> quotation, a lot of programs depend on 2.7 still especially os related packages
<quotation> aeyxa: I mean, it's not something to be proud of, now emacs is broken :(
<screamslash> driver=iwlwifi
<aeyxa> quotation, do you know how to use venv?
<quotation> I don't
<lotuspsychje> screamslash: allright, that also looks good
 * quotation pinfos venv
<lotuspsychje> screamslash: when did your wifi start to problem?
<aeyxa> quotation, https://docs.python.org/3/library/venv.html
<screamslash> it just keeps like attempting to connect and failing
<blue1> has anyone had any experience with wine 3.0?
<screamslash> it does this like once a month randomly
<quotation> aeyxa: thanks man, really appreciate it! :-) Let me take a look
<aeyxa> anyway, I had my own question when I came here and ended up helping other people lul
<quotation> aeyxa: what was your question?
<aeyxa> I'm trying to run ubuntu 17 live and the problem is my desktop needs to use a wifi adapter. Is there a way I can download the correct driver package and somehow place it in the bootable usb to be used on bootup?
<Codsworth> aeyxa , persistance?
<Shpooky> hello
<aeyxa> Codsworth, ?
<Codsworth> ubuntu persistance what you want?
<Shpooky> oof
<Codsworth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lotuspsychje_> !latest | blue1
<ubottu> blue1: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Shpooky> lol
 * Codsworth slaps Shpooky with the power of greyskull
<Shpooky> ppf
<Shpooky> oof
<Zombie> Hey folks.
<aeyxa> Codsworth, not sure that's exactly what I need
<Shpooky> ok so apparently i fucked something up with my additional drivers settings
<Shpooky> i got a new graphics card
<Shpooky> and installed it
<Zombie> I need to ask about a bad Samba Got some weird update that came through for Ubuntu's LTS release on the DC. It's rendered all authenticated samba share access inoperative.
<blue1> lotuspsychje thanks - I understand stability - but a programme I have needs a newer version than the distro.  I'll give 3.x a shot -- just wondering if anyone had used it.
<Shpooky> ubuntu automatically started using opensource code for the new graphics card
<lotuspsychje_> blue1: we dont reccomend mixing package versions on ubuntu, it can scramble your system
<Shpooky> but when i switched it over to proprietary software
<Shpooky> the screen stays black whenever i try to start useing my computer with the graphics card
<Shpooky> when i boot into ubuntu
<blue1> lotuspsychje_: true that.
<lotuspsychje_> blue1: unless you experiment yourself with !pinning !backports or snaps
<blue1> lotuspsychje_: you are right -- sometimes the newer packages have dependencies that don't mesh well with the current system.  I will make a backup and if it hoses it -- dd to the rescue
<blue1> thanks
<lotuspsychje_> Shpooky: try to add all details in one line in your question, ubuntu version, hardware version..etc
<lotuspsychje_> !details | Shpooky
<ubottu> Shpooky: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Shpooky> where can i find the settings files for software and updates?
<poutine> Shpooky, it's just you're 13 minutes into asking your question, and you haven't even stated the graphics card type, 3dfx voodoo3 probably, ubuntu version, etc
<lotuspsychje_> Shpooky: software &sources last tab additional drivers
<user128> i am trying out the 18.04 development release. it is pretty solid except the zfs support. installing the zfs-dkms package fails to build the kernel module.
<user128> is there a way to build the zfs kernel module manually?
<user128> the build log is pretty empty and contains "No targets specified and no makefile found" line.
<larry> hello all
<lotuspsychje_> user128: #ubuntu+1 for bionic support
<user128> lotuspsychje_, thanks! on it.
<aeyxa> this wifi usb adapter I have seems to be using realtek 8812BU, I'm trying to find the ubuntu driver for it so I can download it on windows and install it when I boot into linux, but can't find it
<lotuspsychje_> aeyxa: i think its in linux-firmware
<lotuspsychje_> aeyxa: some realtek chipsets might need tweaking somehow
<aeyxa> starting to feel pretty lazy
<aeyxa> maybe now's a good time to tell my isp to come out here and punch a hole through my wall...
<aeyxa> so I can just use ethernet and avoid this lol
<lotuspsychje_> aeyxa: wich ubuntu version is this?
<aeyxa> 17
<aeyxa> 17.10
<lotuspsychje_> !info linux-firmware artful
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.169.3 (artful), package size 41508 kB, installed size 210540 kB
<lotuspsychje_> aeyxa: you have this?
<aeyxa> lotuspsychje_ if it doesn't come with the default iso download, then no
<lotuspsychje_> aeyxa: ah right, you dont have updates during setup right
<aeyxa> right
<aeyxa> I might just boot ubuntu on a vm, install what I need and then dd the image to a disk and boot off that
<lotuspsychje_> aeyxa: or go somewhere plugin a cable?
<aeyxa> I'd have to pick up my desktop and carry it into the other room
<aeyxa> that sounds like tomorrow me's problem
<lotuspsychje_> aeyxa: allrighty, good luck mate
<lotuspsychje_> aeyxa: i fixxed realteks in the past with just updating
<netochka> EriC^: hi, are u there?
<lotuspsychje_> netochka: he might wakeup soon
<lotuspsychje_> netochka: repeat your question in channel where you left it?
<netochka> lotuspsychje: he gave me a command yesterday for disabling bluetooth. i just wanted to save that in case i need it again. couldn' find it
<Zombie> I need to ask about a bad Samba Got some weird update that came through for Ubuntu's LTS release on the DC. It's rendered all authenticated samba share access inoperative. Can anyone confirm?
<netochka> it had some 'kill' in it i suppose
<shanky> ubuntu 16.04 sudo command not working after suspend
<shanky> ubuntu 16.04 sudo command not working after suspend
<shanky> ubuntu 16.04 sudo command not working after suspend
<netochka> is there anyone here who can help me with installing riseup vpn on ubuntu
<bryanfrommacau> hi
<jacsector0> yoo
<bryanfrommacau> I have a lenovo thinkpad R400, I can't get the wifi working (the little wifi light also not turning on)
<jacsector0> can u paste the lspci
<bryanfrommacau> I'll try, just rebooting now
<bryanfrommacau> another topic, but is 2gb enough ram for ubuntu 17?
<cfhowlett> technically, yes but it will be slow.  try xubuntu or lubuntu for a speedier life
<jacsector0> for lenovo r400 try enable on bios
<jacsector0> for ubuntu 2gb yes that's enough but it's more recommended that your using CLI
<jacsector0> :))
<bryanfrommacau> I couldn't find it in bios
<bryanfrommacau> I'm using a different computer here, I can't paste thte whole lspci.....I see Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<bryanfrommacau> also something under ethernet
<jacsector0> https://support.lenovo.com/id/en/solutions/ht071417
<bryanfrommacau> hmmm my bios looks different than that
<jacsector0> www.linlap.com/lenovo_thinkpad_r400
<jacsector0> i'm using ubuntu 17 for server
<jacsector0> and it's work fine to me
<bryanfrommacau> Yeah, I saw that page, it just says "the wireless card works," but it's very old
<jacsector0> @bryanfrommacau what ubuntu version that your using ?
<bryanfrommacau> My bios version is 3.22....I did find the wireless lan thet second time, it's on
<bryanfrommacau> Actually.... Kylin
<bryanfrommacau> right now
<bryanfrommacau> based on 17.10
<bryanfrommacau> but I got the same results both ways
<bryanfrommacau> Do the long term support versions have better driver support sometimes?
<cfhowlett> more stable usually.  unless you have a specific reason, I would highly advise you to use LTS only
<bryanfrommacau> I'll give it a try
<shanky> ubuntu 16.04 sudo command not working after suspend
<EriC^^> shanky: what happens when you try sudo
<EriC^^> netochka: hey
<shanky> EriC^^: it get stucked :(
<shanky> EriC^^: actually on waking up from suspend netwrk is not showing so i tried sudo systemctl restart network-manager.service
<shanky> and it stucked
<shanky> so i tried another command with suso and observe its nt prompting for passwrd
<EriC^^> shanky: does sudo work otherwise? "sudo cat /etc/passwd" works?
<EriC^^> aha
<shanky> EriC^^: NO
<shanky> EriC^^: no when wakep from suspend . else on reboot it wrks
<netochka> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi netochka
<EriC^^> shanky: try 'sudo -i' does that work?
<EriC^^> netochka: this is the link about bluetooth https://askubuntu.com/questions/67758/how-can-i-deactivate-bluetooth-on-system-startup
<netochka> ah yes. that's the one. the rfkill command. tyvm
<netochka> EriC^^: are you also familiar with riseup services?
<shanky> EriC^^: Help plzz
<EriC^^> netochka: nope, sorry
<EriC^^> shanky: does 'sudo -i' work?
<darga> bertrand
<shanky> EriC^^: wait i will try it after suspend and wakeup and check if it wrks normally its wrking
<bryanfrommacau> So I switched to the LTS version
<bryanfrommacau> I was surprised to see the wifi light on for a couple of seconds while the system was loading
<bryanfrommacau> and then it's off again
<bryanfrommacau> Not sure what to do
<EriC^^> bryanfrommacau: did you check 'dmesg' for any errors?
<shanky_> EriC^^: hi its not wrking :(
<EriC^^> shanky_: after suspending you only tried sudo -i ?
<shanky_> yes
<bryanfrommacau> A lot of stuff comes up....I see "detected Intel(r) Centrino(r) Wireless-N 1000....I can see where i enabled/disabled the radio
<bryanfrommacau> The bluetooth light is on, but the wifi light is off
<bryanfrommacau> I don't see any errors
<bryanfrommacau> Not sure what to look for
<bryanfrommacau> If I can get the wifi working I'll be set
<shanky_> EriC^^: should i send u dmesg logs?
<EriC^^> shanky_: try making a root shell with 'sudo -i' then suspend
<shanky_> EriC^^: how?
<EriC^^> then after the suspend try 'strace -o /tmp/log sudo -u <your user> sudo cat /etc/issue' and then upload the contents with "cat /tmp/log | nc termview.me 9999"
<EriC^^> (from the root shell)
<EriC^^> sorry some typos
<EriC^^> then after the suspend try 'strace -o /tmp/log -u <your user> sudo cat /etc/issue' and then upload the contents with "cat /tmp/log | nc termview.me 9999"
<EriC^^> bryanfrommacau: try 'rfkill list' anything there soft or hardblocked?
<bryanfrommacau> it says bluetooth is softblocked
<bryanfrommacau> everything else is no
<EriC^^> bryanfrommacau: what does 'lshw -c network' show?
<EriC^^> you can use 'lshw -c network | nc termview.me 9999' to pastebin from a terminal
<shanky_> EriC^^: no netwrk is wrking how can i paste logs
<EriC^^> shanky_: change the command to strace -o /var/tmp/sudolog
<shanky_> EriC^^: THERE is no log in /tmp folder
<EriC^^> then restart the pc to get networking and upload
<EriC^^> shanky_: did the command hang?
<SailorR> how do I change var/log to be on a different raid?
<SailorR> remotely
<shanky_> EriC^^: no such c=files in /var/tmp/sudolog
<EriC^^> shanky_: try from the root shell, strace -u <your user> sudo cat /etc/issue
<EriC^^> and look at the last couple lines where it's hanging
<shanky_> root shell not wrking '
<shanky_> after suspend :(
<shanky_> wait can i send dmesg message'
<EriC^^> sure why not
<bryanfrommacau> Hi, I got it connected, it just wasn't working on the live cd
<bryanfrommacau> sorry for the trouble
<shanky> hi
<shanky> Erick^^: https://pastebin.com/4w3RLkGf
<shanky_> EriC^^: plz find https://pastebin.com/4w3RLkGf
<bryanfrommacau> My wife said to say thank you ;)
<shanky> someone can help me
<bazhang> shanky, please state your issue to the channel, if someone can they will help
<shanky> after suspend when waking up netwrk is not wrking and sudo command is also npt wrking
<shanky> bazhang: here is pastebin https://pastebin.com/4w3RLkGf
<shanky> for dmesg in suspended time
<bazhang> shanky, as in a laptop where you shut the lid?
<shanky> bazhang: yes after suspend (and shutting lid ) and then waking up
<bazhang> shanky, thats fairly standard as far as I know with intel wifi
<bazhang> shanky, do you have intel wifi on that
<shanky> bazhang: hw to check that
<shanky> bazhang: lspci -knn | grep Net -A2 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros QCA6164 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0041] (rev 20) 	Subsystem: Lenovo QCA6164 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [17aa:3545] 	Kernel driver in use: ath10k_pci 	Kernel modules: ath10k_pci
<bazhang> shanky, I thought you checked that earlier and showed the intel wifi chip
<shanky> bazhang: tell me command so that i can let  know
<shanky> bazhang: but why sudo also not wrking :(
<bazhang> shanky, when you enter that 8 character code into a search engine, what does it show
<shanky> bazhang: if sudo will work i can have restart the netwrk service
<shanky> bazhang: which 8 character code?
<bazhang> shanky, did you want help, or just keep giving issues without solving the first one
<shanky> bazhang: sorry :( just i didnt get what u mean by 8 character . just tell me what info and related command so that i can tell u
<bazhang> shanky, lets take them One at a time please
<shanky> bazhang: ok :)
<bazhang> shanky, you had an eight character code you JUST pasted here
<bazhang> 17aa:3545 <---- shanky
<bazhang> that one
<shanky> bazhang: what i am supposed to do with that searched in google got few issues
<bazhang> shanky, enter that code in a search engine, it will say the exact chipset
<gogo> jda
<gogo> hii
<cfhowlett> gogo, we see you.  ask your support questions
<shanky> bazhang: is it Qualcomm Atheros QCA6164
<shanky> bazhang: not getting any info about chipset :(
<bazhang> shanky, does your laptop have a physical switch on the side to open and shut wifi
<shanky> bazhang: ctrl f7 flight mode
<bazhang> shanky, not what I meant
<Lucky901> test
<urgent_help> hi sudo is not wrking after suspen then wakep
<bazhang> urgent_help, is that you shanky
<shanky> bazhang: hmm :(
<shanky> bazhang: trying to get fix either way :(
<gogo> cfhowlett ty. I don't have any questions right now. I am familiarizing myself with IRC
<bazhang> shanky, are you logged in with two nicks and asking the same questions here
<shanky> bazhang: no its different question sudo related
<bazhang> shanky, it's the exact same question and spelling
<kille> hi guys
<shanky> bazhang: u telling abt netwrk related i think sudo will fix once then netwrk i can do by sudo restart netwrk service
<shanky> bazhang: can u focus on solving why command with sudo is nt wrking after suspend then wakeup
<urgent_help> bazhang: sorry :(
<kille> i installed ubuntu and then replaced unity with gnome. i want to close my windows like in windows, by pressing alt f4. unfortunately, it closes the window, but it also changes my session over to terminal. how can i change the binding for that session shortcut to be something else, like ctrl alt f4, so that gnome closes my windows, but i dont have to change my session when i do that? i dont want to go alt
<kille> f4, alt f2 every time. :P
<ChunkzZ1> bazhang: same IP and client too
<bazhang> yep
<gogo> How can I pin the users to sidebar in xchat??
<bazhang> gogo first off get hexchat
<cfhowlett> gogo, xchat?  XCHAT?  no longer developed or supported.  install hexchat
<gogo> alright
<shanky> bazhang: u got angry :(
<gogo> is it also from gnome?
<cfhowlett> gogo, sudo apt install hexchat         will get it
<cfhowlett> https://hexchat.github.io/news/announcement.html
<bazhang> shanky, you need to stick to a single issue, with a single nick asking, not keep changing around to what you think is the fix
<shanky> bazhang: ok sry
<shanky> bazhang: wat should i do now?
<bazhang> shanky, state your single issue to the channel every 10-15 minutes, if someone wishes to help they will
<shanky> bazhang: ok
<shanky> bye
<shanky> i dont think anybody can help me :(
<bazhang> gogo there's not a pin user to the side that I know of, could you clarify
<cfhowlett> gogo, same here.  you can add nicks to your Friends List
<bazhang> gogo perhaps you could right click on a users nick and see what options that shows
<gogo> bazhang cfhowlett :  I watched a video about IRC in which there was a right sidebar just like on the web IRC so I thought maybe it
<gogo> ... is here too
<cfhowlett> different irc clients, different tricks, gogo
<gogo> yes got it. Sidebar is available in hexchat but not in xchat. Ty
<Triffid_Hunter> gogo: try kvirc ;)
<gogo> i have installed hexchat but unable to connect to freenode#ubuntu
<gogo> do they all have different IRC for same #ubuntu???
<bazhang> gogo, hexchat might list it as ubuntu servers
<Triffid_Hunter> gogo: no, channels exist on each irc network. client is irrelevant, although if you haven't logged in with nickserv first you can get bumped to -unregistered sometimes
<coco> hello
<bazhang> hi
<gogo> haha coco is me
<bazhang> gogo thats you on hexchat?
<gogo> ty bazhang
<bazhang> np
<coco> yes it's me
<coco> I am having the same feeling as getting 1000 likes on my post
<coco> is it bad?
<coco> jaja
<gogo> leaving x chat now ty all. i'll use hexchat from now on
<bazhang> coco, did you get the pin to sidebar or something like it?
<coco> yes
<bazhang> great
<coco> it shows all the users of the chat
<coco> what is ops here??? it says 2ops out of 1512 total users
<bazhang> coco, both of those are channel watcher bots, the ops (human) dont keep it at all times
<coco> just like Reddit bots?
<cfhowlett> coco, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<bazhang> coco, not sure, never went there
<bazhang> coco you might want to try #freenode for such issues
<ballin> i need to recover lost partition table-no hardware damage-human error deleted but not overwritten,using  testdisk b4 scan completes i encounter an issue due to size of scan vs size of disk see img pls (sdd is the drive)
<ballin> https://imgur.com/5OROJ0g
<coco> sorry cfhowlett but I don't have any right now.
<ballin> http://termbin.com/85fc
<ballin> second paste is smart data
<ballin> its an external hard drive i store all my stuff on with three partitions and i use it on linux and other os
<ballin> if this isnt the channel to ask on if s1 would please suggest the appropriate place to ask i would really appreciate it
<Triffid_Hunter> ballin: there's some tool that can guess your partition table by scanning the drive and looking for familiar filesystem headers.. you'll have to ask google for its name though
<iuhiuh> net
<ballin> thanks
<ballin> only thing i found was easeus
<ballin> any other clues
<ballin> its wont work for me because of the partition size
<ballin> im ballin
<ballin> 3TB
<ballin> was able to recover raw data but i need the partition table for raw file location placement
<neurre> which package should provide support for iso9660 filesystem?
<Ben64> neurre: linux-image-generic
<linuxsec> hi
<karthik1> exit
<linuxsec> hi
<egrain> i have trouble getting the epson al-m200dn to run. it sees the printer in the network, but it recommends the epson al m2000 driver, which doesn't really seem to work. test page gives me: ERROR: undefinedsource, OFFENDING COMMAND: findresource, STACK: false , CustomProcs,     help would be greatly appreciated.
<anddam> I'm switching from gnupg to gnupg2, in doing so I see gpgv is installed in place of gpgv2
<anddam> trying to purge gpgv results in "WARNING: The following essential packages will be removed." "This should NOT be done unless you know exactly what you are doing!", is there a proper approach to upgrading to gpgv2?
<anddam> or, better, is switching from gpgv to gpgv2 needed at all when switching to gnupg2?
<ASTRA`> i'm currently running 16.04 on AMD A10-7850K Radeon R7
<ASTRA`> driver issues unfortunately
<Jedee> hello
<Jedee> can someone tell me how i reset all the panels and such in xubuntu? i'm upgrading from a 24 inch full hd to a 32 inch 4k screem
<Jedee> i've got bad eyes, and resized stuff kinda big on the 24" screen
<tomreyn> anddam: on ubuntu 16.04 you can't replace gpgv by gpgv2, yet, since gpgv is still required by apt (amongst others). you can switch from gpg (v1) to gpg2 just fine, though.
<tomreyn> ASTRA`: if you were looking for assistence you'll need to provide more information on those issues.
<ASTRA`> i'm on ubuntu 16.04, my system is AMD A10-7850K Radeon R7
<ASTRA`> i have some obvious graphics card driver issues
<brainwash> Jedee: I suggest asking in #xubuntu
<anddam> tomreyn: thanks
<ASTRA`> vlc 3.0.0 keeps pausing/green flash
<Jedee> @brainwash how do i get there?
<brainwash> Jedee: /join #xubuntu
<Jedee> thanks !
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<brainwash> ASTRA`: is that with or without hardware video decoding? check the VLC settings
<ASTRA`> thank you for the reply, please let me check
<brainwash> ASTRA`: also, did it work fine with the vlc version that is shipped by your ubuntu release?
<ASTRA`> iirc, the version that came with 16.04 never had any issues
<ASTRA`> 2.6.6
<ASTRA`> after i upgraded to this one, it started freezing/pausing and displaying green flash screen
<brainwash> ASTRA`: I guess in this case it would be the best to ask in #vlc
<brainwash> ASTRA`: maybe the people over there can point you to a bug report, or help with creating one
<ASTRA`> on the settings, hardware accelerated decoding is set to 'Automatic'
<brainwash> I assume that disabling will fix the issue
<brainwash> disabling it
<ASTRA`> i shall try it
<tomreyn> egrain: according to the PPD file epson provides for AL-M200DN printers, it supports both postscript and pcl, so you could use those with this PPD (or the one provided by linuxprinting, if that's as good or better, haven't checked)
<ASTRA`> i was terrified that my system (mentioned above) was slightly incompatible with 16.04
<BluesKaj> ASTRA`, yeah I switched to mpv for the very reason you describe
<ASTRA`> :(
<brainwash> the AMD A10-7850K isn't that new anymore
<ASTRA`> apparently, other people with the same AMD A10-7850K/Radeon R7 are suffering compatibility issues concerning the graphics card and  ubuntu 16.04
<brainwash> soon you will be able to upgrade to 18.04
<ASTRA`> yep, it was released on 2014, getting old indeed
<brainwash> well, still 2 months
<BluesKaj> videolan has some biugs that haven't been looked at it seems
<egrain> tomreyn, where epson provides a PPD file? could you help me out where to find it?
<tomreyn> brainwash: i'd expect that upgrades will be offered when 18.04.1 releases only (as it was in the past)
<tomreyn> egrain: http://a1227.g.akamai.net/f/1227/40484/7d/download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/f/01/00/01/94/85/5cf447c97469de337b7286bd1389deb66760f6f7/epson-al-m200_1.0-5_all.deb
<pseudonymous> is there a way for me to disable the touch screen ? I have a stylus as well, but the touch functionality gets in the way of using the stylus optimally (resting my hand on the screen)
<tomreyn> egrain: or search for it here http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<akik> pseudonymous: you might find options for it in "xinput list", "xinput list-props number"
<akik> pseudonymous: the number is the id=n column for your touch screen
<akik> pseudonymous: here's an example command that i use to disable two finger horizontal & vertical scroll: xinput set-prop "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" "libinput Scroll Method Enabled" 0 0 0
<egrain> tomreyn, thanks a bunch. the file worked like a charm.
<tomreyn> egrain: welcome
<N3ro> hello
<mfrinnstrom_> Hi. I'm having trouble exporting my ZFS pool in Ubuntu. It says the pool is busy but I can't find the reason for that
<mfrinnstrom_> Do you have any ideas?
<Elysium3301> Anyone who plays OpenSpades on Ubuntu here? My settings keep resetting to default when I quit the game and the game doesn't run with sudo or root.
<blackflow> mfrinnstrom_: is there an active mountpoint in a dataset?
<Outy> mfrinnstrom_: maybe it can't unmount a specific partition automatically. have u tried the -f option ?
<DiecastMessiah> hailz all .. was going to install gimp and i am going to use what comes with ubuntu repo becuase it is the currect.. but On the site i just seen flatpac first time i seen one... are they alright for ubuntu just incase i come arcoss more of them later on
<gordonjcp> Elysium3301: it probably shouldn't run as root
<cfhowlett> DiecastMessiah, you can install snaps in ubuntu
<Elysium3301> I run it as normal user but the game's settings just keep resetting. I feel like it doesn't have the permissions to save it's config.
<mfrinnstrom_> blackflow, Outy: thanks for the suggestions. I got a tip to look in /proc/*/mounts and found the problem
<Outy> mfrinnstrom_: was it an unmoutable thingy?
<pseudonymous> akik: thanks :) I did go through and tried to disable each xinput device which seemed remotely likely to have anything to do with it but no dice :(
<gordonjcp> Elysium3301: it would be saving them in your home directory
<akik> pseudonymous: i kind of meant disabling *features* of the touch screen
<mfrinnstrom_> Outy: a left-over Docker container that had mounted it as a volume
<DiecastMessiah> cfhowlett, thanks i seen people talking about snaps before on here.. had no idea .. but i'll read into that thanks again :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Outy> mfrinnstrom_: ah okay
<akik> pseudonymous: there's also libinput which you can install separately
<Outy> DiecastMessiah: I use Gimp-Edge
<akik> pseudonymous: i used libinput to be able to rest my left thumb on the clickpad without disturbing mouse movement with my right finger
<DiecastMessiah> outy is that the Development version ? or
<Outy> DiecastMessiah: yes, for me it runs smoothly - until now no big error encountered: https://launchpad.net/~otto-kesselgulasch/+archive/ubuntu/gimp-edge
<Outy> DiecastMessiah: it also is dark-themed. for me more relaxing to the eyes.
<DoctorPainless> Servus
<neurre> if i edit some file in /etc/ld.so.conf.d, what do i need to do for the changes to have an effect?
<Highzz> hey
<Highzz> i have run into small problem with libreoffice anyone got time to help me
<tomreyn> Highzz: not necessarily i, but nobody will be able to help until you describe the issue.
<DiecastMessiah> Highzz best to just ask question with details.. than to ask if you can ask
<Highzz> aah yeah, all the icons on the tool has vanished i have the text but its like the toolbar has crashed
<Highzz> i tried resetting but i have no changed to it
<Highzz> changes*
<Highzz> does that make sense?
<tomreyn> Highzz: yes, but maybe also show a screenshot and the textual output it creates while you start it from a terminal
<tomreyn> !paste | Highzz
<ubottu> Highzz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Highzz> sorry new to ubuntu just changed from windows
<Highzz> https://imgur.com/a/K0dnF
<Outy> Highzz: if its not too much work of reconfigureing your settings you can try and delete ~/.config/libreoffice
<karthik1> -h
<Outy> Highzz: did it help ?
<helpme> hi
<helpme> when I use ctags -R it does nothing
<helpme> why doesn't it generate the tags file
<Highzz> hey still trying to be honest
<Highzz> not too sure how to i trying to delete from terminal but do i delete the whole directory including the back up files?
<cfhowlett> Highzz, navigate to the exact directory - make sure you get the right one!
<cfhowlett> then do rm -rf
<Outy> Highzz: you can first try to rename it
<cfhowlett> note: from the wrong directory, this can kill you system
<Outy> Highzz: like: mv ~/.config/libreoffice ~/.config/libreoffice.old
<Outy> Highzz: so with this command we just rename the libreoffice config file directory. so we have a backup and libreoffice should start clean like fresh install
<karthik1> \exit
<Highzz> https://imgur.com/a/XmfXS
<Highzz> i think i got it
<Highzz> #outy
<Outy> Highzz: moved the directory ?
<DiecastMessiah> Highzz from a newbie to another... i noticed now of days there are tons of videos on youtube for people starting out. good spots to learn useful basic commands ..
<Outy> Highzz: ah yes look good
<DiecastMessiah> search linux for beginners
<Highzz> outy no renamed it
<Outy> Highzz: yeah this looks good, now you can try libreoffice again
<Highzz> diecast, i haven learning how to get around just hard to get used after 15 year of windows
<Highzz> but enjoying every min of it
<DiecastMessiah> yeah it great to have actual control over the computer.. down with windows LOL
<Highzz> loool
<Outy> Highzz: take your time - you'll get used to it. the more you'll get into linux the more you'll like it
<Highzz> outy its still the same but i can see on the terminal that i new directory has been made
<Outy> Highzz: later on you'll find out how bad windows actually is ^^
<Highzz> haha new that after vista but couldn't be asked to leave
<Highzz> a*
<Outy> Highzz: okay so if it didn't help you can deinstall libreoffice with: sudo apt-get purge libreoffice
<Outy> Highzz: reinstall it with: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<Highzz> okay fist command did not work for me but sudo apt-get purge libreoffice*  did
<Highzz> first*
<irckat> hello
<Highzz> hey mate
<Outy> yep
<Highzz> outy how to i select the person im talking to?
<Highzz> like when you answer me its highlighted red..
<Highzz> first timer..
<DiecastMessiah> type of the first part of the name and hit Tab
<Highzz> DiecastMessiah, wicked thx mate
<DiecastMessiah> np
<Outy> just type Outy: text text text  you can use autocomplete on my name with Ou  and just hit tab
<Highzz> Outy: like this?
<Outy> Highzz: so now everything libreoffice is deinstalled - reinstall it with sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<Outy> Highzz: yes you did it =)
<DiecastMessiah> oh so ya know that also works in termial.. say if you going to to a folder you can type the first 3 or 4 letter and hit tab .. saves a ton of time
<Highzz> Outy: nice one, its installing right now
<Highzz> oh yeah thats right
<Outy> Highzz: http://i.imgur.com/0ZTyafl.png
<Highzz> love the terminal compared to cmd
<Highzz> wow your looks every different from my xchat :P
<Outy> Highzz: yeah i use a terminal based irc chat called weechat - but its a bit comlicated for beginners
<Highzz> i got enough on my plate between learning ubuntu and python im good
<Highzz> Outy: i have reinstalled when i open it i run into database wizard
<Highzz> Outy: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-base ?
<Outy> Highzz: no just click on new and create one
<Highzz> Outy: https://imgur.com/a/zUEtg
<Highzz> Outy: thanks a lot mate!!!! i mean that
<Outy> Highzz: is it working =) ?
<Highzz> Outy: yeah mate back to normal
<Outy> Highzz: very good =) i like that
<Highzz> Outy: thanks for taking the time man
<Outy> Highzz: you're welcome. by helping i can learn a lot too
<Outy> so now i have to attend to other things ... have a nice day
<Highzz> you too mate
<DiecastMessiah> Highzz: just a tip for irc .. look into this. https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration  some channels you need to do this for it to work
<Highzz> oh to registration
<DiecastMessiah> yeah incase you didn;t know about it
<Highzz> will do mate, no didn't
<DiecastMessiah> there are channels that will not let you join or to chat without it... but once you do that you will be fine
<Highzz> DiecastMessiah: is there a channel for python people?
<DiecastMessiah> also there will be an area to put in your password to will need to IDENTIFY everytime you connect .. but it a bit different for every program
<kk4ewt> Highzz,  what irc client are you using
<DiecastMessiah> Highzz: yep can search for it on channel list.. but i see a big one #learnpython
<Highzz> kk4ewt: xchat
<kk4ewt> server  list channels search for python
<Highzz> aaah really should look around before i ask questions bad habit of mine
<crackhead> I'm using pigeon and i have a red 1 near the top right of the pigeon app icon as if a message but cant open any other windows or see a message what does it signify?
<lexx> Hallo zusammen ?!
<DiecastMessiah> pigeon or pidgin ??
<beefjoe> lol
<crackhead> lol the latter
<crackhead> must be all the crack anyways what does it mean?
<DiecastMessiah> mmm i use pidgin myself but i think it means you are set to "Do Not Disturb" or set to away
<DiecastMessiah> where do you see this red icon.. in the app itself or in ubuntu panel
<lexx> Ich habe keine ahnung wie das hier abläuft:-) Aber mein englisch ist zu bescheiden für eine schirftliche Unterhaltung
<akik> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<crackhead> no am definitely available atm
<crackhead> on the panel
<lexx> Dankeschön ubottu!
<beefjoe> Hi, all of my ubuntu 16.04 icons turned black and the unity dash is all black as well
<crackhead> left of screen where all my other application laucher(quick) are
<DiecastMessiah> mmm no idea why.. but looking into it brb
<crackhead> its a little 1 in a red bubble on the pigin launcher button
<crackhead> with 1 inside it which is white
<crackhead> https://imgur.com/a/yQkPJ
<crackhead> see for ur self
<beefjoe> the unity launcher is all black, no icons nothing
<beefjoe> any ideas ?
<Space-Duck> beefjoe, you could try running: initctl restart unity-panel-service
<beefjoe> Space-Duck I tried it, didn't work :/
<Space-Duck> Bummer, that was all I had
<beefjoe> hehe
<DiecastMessiah> oh i never use it for IRC .. maybe it was a notice.. and it just stuck there
<crackhead> lexi Ich spreche Deutsch nicht, aber ich habe Google Translate ist jemand, der Ihnen hilft
<beefjoe> This is how it looks https://i.imgur.com/y2RIWpv.png
<crackhead> <lexx> Ich spreche Deutsch nicht, aber ich habe Google Translate ist jemand, der Ihnen hilft
<Hulio> hi guys, good morning
<Hulio> Ubuntu is fast
<crackhead> anyone know the ubuntu offtopic channel exact syntax
<ni1s> crackhead: #ubuntu-discuss ?
<ni1s> crackhead: or #ubuntu-offtopic
<crackhead> :)
<crackhead> how do i identify with services is that registering my nickname
<Tin_man> crackhead, /msg NickServ identify <Password>
<beefjoe> any ideas how to fix this https://i.imgur.com/y2RIWpv.png
<crackhead>  /msg NickServ identify <Password>
<crackhead>  /msg NickServ identify hello
<CookieM> https://forum.rizon.net/showthread.php?18-How-to-Register-my-Nickname
<crackhead> thanks
<beefjoe> any ideas how to fix this https://i.imgur.com/y2RIWpv.png
<DiecastMessiah> !ask | Beefjoe
<ubottu> Beefjoe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DiecastMessiah> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<beefjoe> Black icons and black launcher on Ubuntu 16.04
<beefjoe> happened after I booted up my laptop like I normally do
<beefjoe> This screenshot show the black launcher and on the left all icons are black as well https://i.imgur.com/y2RIWpv.png
<DiecastMessiah> k i am newbie here.. so someone will help inwhile.. but to be sure did you remember installing thing new or maybe have change videos drivers before this problem started. Again i cannot help but i sure someone will
<beefjoe> haven't done anything special other than the regular update. when I hold on an icon I can see it with colors which is weird
<DiecastMessiah> K i maybe worng but i guess it missed up the theme.. i could be easily worng.. but you could try changing the them in the system settings ->appearance
<DiecastMessiah> theme**^^
<beefjoe> I tried changing the icons pack as well as the theme using unity tweak, but still the same problem
<DiecastMessiah> beefjoe: sorry been tring to search the web for your problem no good... but luck .. but if wait someone who what they doing will help ya out.. its just slow right now it will pickup after a bit
<beefjoe> hehe no problem DiecastMessiah
<beefjoe> Thanks a lot for your effort!
<ni1s> beefjoe: See if you can recreate that using a completly new user
<beefjoe> or as guest ?
<beefjoe> nils seems to be ok using a new user
<beefjoe> what could it be then :O
<ni1s> beefjoe: no clue, but it seems to be a configutation problem
<beefjoe> tried removing .config folder but didn't help..
<ni1s> beefjoe: might be overkill but you could try reomving all your ~/.foo directories
<davide> guida per impare finch
<beefjoe> on Ubuntu 16.04 all icons and launcher are black. tried changing the theme/icons still same problem.
<beefjoe> https://i.imgur.com/y2RIWpv.png
<beefjoe> I did nothing new, it happened right after I booted up like I normally do.
<Tin_man> beefjoe, did you try rebooting to see if it fixes it?
<beefjoe> Yes, rebooted twice
<samsepi0l> hello~
<Tin_man> check the monitor connections?
<Space-Duck> beefjoe, or graphics card drivers
<beefjoe> Logging in as a guest works fine
<beefjoe> so not sure if it has to do with the drivers..
<Space-Duck> yeah, thats a different story
<Space-Duck> you gots a messed up setting some wheres
<ioria> beefjoe, already tried  unity-tweak-tool -> launcher -> restore defaults    ?
<Tin_man> maybe try to reset your desktop.
<Tin_man> beefjoe, might look here >> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/how-to-reset-ubuntu-desktop-to-default
<beefjoe> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1006621/2-15-18-compiz-update-broke-unity
<beefjoe> but unity seems to be installed..
<beefjoe> Tin_man restoring didn't fix it..
<ioria> beefjoe, it's not the desktop , just the launcher (dash) ... right ?
<Tin_man> hmmm, don't know then.. someone else might be able to help, if no one helps ask again in a while.
<beefjoe> the launcher and the icons on the left
<beefjoe> I shared a screenshot
<beefjoe> if I hold the icon I can see it's colors
<beefjoe> otherwise it's all black
<ioria> beefjoe, ok, it's not about that bug, i guess
<beefjoe> hmm
<beefjoe> :/
<ioria> beefjoe, already tried  unity-tweak-tool -> launcher -> restore defaults    ?
<Tin_man> from the screen shot though the whole screen and desktop is black.
<ioria> Tin_man, look at bottom
<Tin_man> yes the gray icons, and one white one
<beefjoe> it's only the launcher and icons
<beefjoe> ioria already tried restoring, yes
<Tin_man> do you have a black desktop as a background?
<beefjoe> well why would it change suddenly if it's not the bug ?
<beefjoe> no I still have my background
<beefjoe> and top bar as well
<Tin_man> how old is the install?
<Tin_man> might also look here, don't know if it will help, but might give it a try. >> https://itsfoss.com/how-to-fix-no-unity-no-launcher-no-dash-in-ubuntu-12-10-quick-tip/
<beefjoe> around a year
<beefjoe> I'll check it and report back
<beefjoe> Thanks!
<faezeh> why do i have problem with chrome updated on ubuntu 14.04? any ulr i give it bringes gstatic
<faezeh> gstatic on ubuntu chrom
<faezeh> any one can help?
<fareast> ok I am now running linux finally
<fareast> for the simple reason of it was easy to install
<fareast> is there someone around to discuss applications?
<Triffid_Hunter> fareast: now the hard part begins :P
<fareast> no I have been around since Mandrake
<fareast> its easy for me
<fareast> I was running compiz fusion on old graphics systems that noone else seemed to support
<Triffid_Hunter> mandrake somehow destroyed one of my soundcards
<fareast> that is kinda hard to believe.
<fareast> you prolly just blew a capacitor
<Triffid_Hunter> yeah I have no idea how that happened, but somehow it did
<fareast> rule of thumb with hardware don't buy cheap amd boards
<Triffid_Hunter> even after cold-booting back into windows it was hosed
<Triffid_Hunter> didn't know jack about hardware at that point though
<fareast> <-- lol currently running amd
<fareast> well old hardware was alot more sensitive that is for sure
<fareast> until board manufacturers started to jump on the bandwagon
<fareast> as far as ubuntu software
<fareast> I am curious.
<fareast> what are some apps
<fareast> libre office and gimp
<fareast> is there a winamp alternative?
<fareast> or possibly a dj program?
<fareast> I am looking for a all in one software like patchmypc that brings you to the tech software area
<fareast> you guys ever run patchmypc?
<fareast> patchmypc.net
<fareast> its like ninite.
<fareast> but bettert.
<Allanis> You could use audacious
<fareast> better.
<Allanis> It's real nice.
<fareast> I seen audacious
<fareast> it has shoutcast stations and such
<fareast> I like how ubuntu has been doing temp sensors out of the box
<fareast> linux has come a long way
<Allanis> If you want music editing software, then there is ofc Audacity.
<fareast> Is there anything like virtual dj or sorato?
<fareast> I like to make mixes I beat mix.
<Allanis> Mixxx?
<fareast> yeah
<fareast> that would be awesome to say I was djing from linux
<Allanis> Serato DJ I think is Linux too.
<fareast> well its not free
<fareast> at least I don't think
<fareast> I had the damndist time with serato on a windows 8 machine
<fareast> usb drivers all corrupted windows update not working you know the usual windows stuff
<Allanis> Mkay, try Mixxx then.
<akik> let's concentrate on ubuntu support
<fareast> ok does it do bpm?
<Space-Duck> fareast, theres an app call Hydrogen that I use to make beats
<fareast> I want to be able to take a set list and scan the bpm organize it and roll with it
<Space-Duck> like a fruitloop thingy
<fareast> fruityloops
<fareast> I have used that before
<akik> fareast: there's the kxstudio repository if you want to use daws
<fareast> I don't like all the added effects I get that with crossfade
<fareast> hiphop and club already has effects into their beats
<Space-Duck> fareast, you probably want mixxx
<fareast> I got yelled at because the club owners thought the fire alarms were going off.
<fareast> haha
<fareast> mixxx looks legit
<fareast> as far as mac facetime and imessage has anyone made a port to linux yet?
<fareast> I mean macs use linux kernal right?
<Allanis> Uhm nope.
<fareast> how is my cpu sitting at 22 degrees celcius lol
<beefjoe> on Ubuntu 16.04 all icons and launcher are black. tried changing the theme/icons still same problem.
<Allanis> But Google Hangouts could work?
<beefjoe> on Ubuntu 16.04 all icons and launcher are black. tried changing the theme/icons still same problem.
<beefjoe> I did nothing new, it happened right after I booted up like I normally do.
<fareast> try to update the box
<fareast> goto your software update
<fareast> update everything
<Space-Duck> fareast, I believe its a matter of Apple being asshats and making facetime a close network
<yosefrow_> hey guys, how do i get the roiginal package maintainers version of any conf file for any package ?
<fareast> I had it running in a vm
<yosefrow_> original*
<fareast> on high sierra and other predecessors
<yosefrow_> for example, I want to see the package maintainers version of nginx.conf and I can't find it anywhere online. But I feel like there must be an easy way to view it
<fareast> you had to spoof the hardware id's in the config files
<Space-Duck> yosefrow_, look for it on github
<fareast> I have been wanting to mac a hackintosh but that is just crazy work
<yosefrow_> Space-Duck, How do i find the github repo of a specific package?
<yosefrow_> Space-Duck, there are many confusing repos called nginx
<fareast> also is there a full blown android emulator out yet?
<fareast> more business apps really need to support linux. I feel that is a big problem.
<beefjoe> on Ubuntu 16.04 all icons and launcher are black. tried changing the theme/icons still same problem.
<beefjoe> I did nothing new, it happened right after I booted up like I normally do.
<beefjoe> https://i.imgur.com/y2RIWpv.png
<Space-Duck> yosefrow_, you can get an example config from github https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=nginx.conf&type= or you can do some thing like this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/66533/how-can-i-restore-configuration-files
<Allanis> beefjoe: That's cool. :P
<beefjoe> -.- lol
<Allanis> install gconf-cleaner
<beefjoe> what's that
<Allanis> It's a tool to clean out conf files and various other things.
<Allanis> It might solve your problem.
<yosefrow_> Space-Duck, thanks. This is helpful. However, I was wondering if there is some central repo where I can simply browse the package maintainer's files
<beefjoe> E: Unable to locate package gconf-cleaner
<Allanis> Uh. Sec.
<Allanis> Hm.
<beefjoe> does stacer work ?
<Allanis> https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/gnome/gconf-cleaner
<Space-Duck> yosefrow_, like https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Allanis> beefjoe: Not sure. Right now I'm not sure that gconf-cleaner will even fix it. Just a hunch.
<Space-Duck> beefjoe, had you tried making a new user?
<beefjoe> Yes
<Space-Duck> still happens?
<beefjoe> nope
<beefjoe> looks good
<Space-Duck> yep, you gots a f***ed stting
<Space-Duck> *setting
<Space-Duck> move to a new user acct or compare the two accounts
<beefjoe> :((
<Allanis> beefjoe: Actually, do a sudo apt-get install light-themes
<beefjoe> light-themes is already the newest version (14.04+16.04.20171116-0ubuntu1).
<Allanis> If you have black background also, try gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background active true
<beefjoe> The background hasn't change
<beefjoe> changed
<Allanis> Mkay.
<Allanis> Only other thing I could suggest, is grabbing the unity-tweak-tool and playing with the icon themes in there.
<Allanis> toggle the theme install or something.
<yosefrow_> Space-Duck, is there a git repo for each package or something like that?
<yosefrow_> Space-Duck, how are packages developed?
<Allanis> yosefrow_: Still looking for nginx repo?
<yosefrow_> Allanis, yes
<Allanis> https://github.com/nginx/nginx
<yosefrow_> Allanis, but is this maintained by debian?
<yosefrow_> or ubuntu
<yosefrow_> doesnt look like it
<Allanis> Nope, by nginx.
<Allanis> Right, I see what you want..
<yosefrow_> I specifically want to see the git repos which are used by the mysterious "package maintainers"
<yosefrow_> It never bothered me before, but now I feel like this is something that must exist somewhere and I would really like to see it
<Allanis> I suppose you could see if nginx tag their commits. when versioning.
<Allanis> Then see what version you have installed?
<Allanis> Yeah, I'm not sure the package maintainers will have the source published.
<yosefrow_> Allanis, in other words track their contributions and find their repos that way?
<Allanis> Interesting.
<Allanis> yosefrow_: Yep, pain in the ass.
<Allanis> But I suppose that's one way.
<yosefrow_> Allanis, I thought Ubuntu was an Open Source ecosystem >>
<yosefrow_> <<
<Younix_> Why is it so difficult to create a bootable USB drive on Ubuntu?
<Allanis> What about apt-get source <package> >
<p_> sup
<yosefrow_> Allanis, you're the best!
<Allanis> yosefrow_: ^.^
<Allanis> Younix_: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#0
<Allanis> There is also a windows one too.
<Allanis> It's simple.
<yosefrow_> Allanis, how did you discover this command?
<Allanis> yosefrow_: *shrugs*
<Allanis> I know Linux?
<yosefrow_> let me guess? man pages?
<yosefrow_> xD
<yosefrow_> lol, well thanks a bunch
<Allanis> Nope. it just accured to me that actually you can just grab the package source.
<Allanis> Np.
<yosefrow_> exactly the answer I was looking for :)
<beefjoe> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1007415/black-unity-launcher-and-icons
<yosefrow_> now to raid various package source for their config files
<Allanis> Have fun.
<Allanis> I'm curious about yosefrow_'s problem.
<yosefrow_> Allanis, my problem is that I'm too curious about everything :P
<Allanis> That's not a problem.
<Allanis> Keep being curious.
<Younix_> Allanis: yep. no good. once i select the windows ISO and my USB drive, "make startup disk" is still greyed out
<yosefrow_> I just wanted to get the original nginx conf that came with my nginx package and I saw all these convoluted commands for backing up your conf and then pulling the package conf and I said "There *has* to be a bettre way"
<Allanis> Younix_: what platform are you making the bootable drive on?
<yosefrow_> in the past I wanted other original confs as well
<Younix_> Lubuntu.
<yosefrow_> It would be dumb if there wasnt a command like apt source nginx
<Allanis> Are you using startup disk creator?
<Younix_> Allanis: yes
<akik> Younix_: here's a guide for making the windows bootable usb stick in ubuntu: https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2016/11/07/how-to-create-a-bootable-uefi-gpt-windows-10-usb-stick-in-ubuntu/
<Allanis> Do you see that the device is connected?
<Younix_> Allanis: yep
<Allanis> Hm.
<Allanis> Try akik's link?
<astralemp> https://system76.com/laptops <-- in terms of cost-effectiveness, how does this compare to other preinstalled ubuntu options?
<akik> Younix_: writing the windows iso on the usb stick is not supported in ubuntu's apps
<akik> (no idea why)
<Younix_> akik: sounds a little biased?
<akik> Younix_: what do you mean?
<Younix_> can't make bootable windows sticks on a linux platform
<Younix_> bias.
<Allanis> Oh I saw these astralemp.
<akik> Younix_: you can but it's not so straight forward
<akik> Younix_: i.e. it won't boot if you just write it
<Allanis> They are budget laptops.
<Younix_> akik: i don't understand that link
<Younix_> export USB_PARTITION=/dev/sdxn
<Younix_> ?
<Younix_> the device is /dev/sdb
<akik> Younix_: one partition will be created on the usb stick
<Younix_> okay
<akik> Younix_: so you can set it as /dev/sdb1
<Younix_> so /dev/sdb1?
<Younix_> akik: do i need to put the .iso somewhere
<Younix_> that /mnt/win10-mountpoint ?
<akik> Younix_: keep the iso where you have it available in ubuntu, the mountpoint is just an empty directory where the iso will be mounted on
<Younix_> see, this is confusing. it looks like it's for a disk that is inserted
<Younix_> yea but, with those instructions..there's no where that's allowing me to select the iso
<Younix_> oh wait
<Younix_> nvm
<Younix_> i see.
<Sircle> how to add a user via commandline?
<Allanis> sudo adduser
<Allanis> To give directory and shell etc:
<Allanis> sudo adduser [username] -m -s /bin/bash
<Allanis> sudo passwd [username]
<Sircle> all why not useradd?
<Allanis> Sorry useradd.
<Allanis> Typeod.
<Sircle> are you sure?
<Allanis> Mhm.
<rollingubuntu> hello!
<rollingubuntu> I've noticed a weird thing
<rollingubuntu> using ubuntu 17.10
<rollingubuntu> after install, I created another user
<rollingubuntu> (not administrator)
<Younix_> akik: well maybe this will work. i appreciate your help. you too, Allanis
<Younix_> Both of you...marry me immediately.
<rollingubuntu> and logging in from that user, I am able to access the main user's home folder and all it's files
<Allanis> Younix_: Finally a guy who wants me. :P
<Allanis> yw.
<Younix_> haha :P
<akik> Younix_: it'll work :)
<beefjoe> Allanis got any other ideas ?
<Allanis> beefjoe: Sorry, I'm not sure.
<Sircle> why would I not want to have home directory and shell access of a user? Allanis?
<rollingubuntu> how is this possible?
<Allanis> I don't even use the ubuntu desktop environment. so I was limited to what I could suggest anyway.
<Sircle> Allanis, are you sure on the command (useradd or adduser)?
<Allanis> Sircle: You don't want the user to have a home directory?
<Allanis> And yes useradd
<Allanis> rollingubuntu: is the main user password protected?
<Sircle> why would anyone not want to have home directory and shell access of a user? Allanis?
<ducasse> rollingubuntu: the default permissions of home dirs are set that way (unless the homedir is encrypted, iirc)
<Raonall> Im having problems trying to install ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64. I have tried install the it inside windows 7. Can any one help?
<Allanis> Sircle: There isn't many cases where one wouldn't. but you have to explicity state it in useradd that you want it.
<rollingubuntu> ducasse: what are you talking about? /home/adminuser is owned by adminuser and is in the adminuser group and /home/standarduser is owned by standarduser and belongs to the standarduser group
<Allanis> Sircle: adduser will actually create all the needed stuff, so sure, just use that (Me is getting old, still using depricated stuff).
<ducasse> rollingubuntu: yes, and the permissions for 'other' are set to r-x
<rollingubuntu> ducasse: why would someone do that? :) usually, linux is high on security...
<akik> Allanis: what's deprecated now? people use that word too often
<ducasse> rollingubuntu: just modify the permissions how you want them, no biggie
<Allanis> akik: I was telling Sircle to use useradd (I'm used to it from Debian).
<Allanis> But adduser would be a better option for him anyway.
<akik> Allanis: yea it's not deprecated
<akik> i have no idea where ubuntu announces the commands that are being deprecated. would be interesting to bookmark it
<um1b0zu> is there a man page for understanding users, groups and file ownership
<akik> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<um1b0zu> thx
<Sircle_> what will this do? sudo chgrp -R developer-group /var/www/html
<Sircle_> sudo find /var/www/html/ -type d -exec chmod g=rwxs "{}" \;
<Sircle_> sudo find /var/www/html/ -type f -exec chmod g=rws  "{}" \;
<akik> Sircle_: it changes the group ownership of /var/www/html to developer-group recursively
<akik> Sircle_: the two last lines change the directory permissions (type d) and file permissions (type f)
<Sircle_> akik,  why the last two lines are needed?
<akik> Sircle_: it'll go through the whole directory recursively
<pZombie> Is the JVM performing much better on linux?
<Sircle_> akik,  wasn't the first line enough?\
<pZombie> this is just crazy. My program inside vmware using a lightweight linux lubuntu distro does 1.4m cycles per second while native on windows only 1.33m per second
<malerx> Hello friends!
<Sircle> I made directory permission changes and now I have git status and diff says all files modified. It is not letting me take pull from origin master. What should I do? old mode 100644
<Sircle>  new mode 100755
<Ivan7> Sircle: 100755
<Ivan7> Use force, Lyk
<Sircle> Ivan7, what do you mean?
<Ivan7> I'm black Jew.
<Ivan7> i know premission.
<UBUroi> EveniNg guys? couLd you heLp me i got sOme problem with thE keyboArd and selecTion with The mouse
<UBUroi> i dont undErstAnd why the keyboard doesnt work prOpErly lmooK at this
<Allanis> Lol!¬
<UBUroi> its not even on purpose
<Allanis> We see your problem. But do you want to tell us it anyway?
<UBUroi> numbers DoNt work whEn In tyPe? caps lock is errAtical and i cAnT reallY select one file with the mouse withour selectiNG othEr
<Allanis> UBUroi: It's a feature not a problem. :D
<TJ-> UBUroi: do you have more than 1 keyboard connected? What connection does it use? Is it Bluetooth, or USB, or PS/2 ?
<UBUroi> sorry if im terrible...
<TJ-> UBUroi: I'd guess some liquid spilt into the keyboard :)
<UBUroi> i try tO underStand the stuff. its a mechanicAl keyboard on a laptop? was working fine until recentLy
<Allanis> His mouse is affected also though.
<UBUroi> also when i seleCT text? it doesnt select rEgUlarly
<TJ-> UBUroi: what make/model of PC ?
<UBUroi> it does select the whOle teXT the oppOstie wAy and you cant put the cursor between two lettErs it dOes just higlght
<TJ-> UBUroi: I'm wondering if the input devices are on USB and there's a USB issue. Do you have external USB devices also connected when this happens? If so, have yyou tried removing everything external?
<beefjoe> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1007415/black-unity-launcher-and-icons
<UBUroi> i did try to Remove thEsEs inPuts 5mouse aNd Keyboard° but nothing happends. HowEvEr i can plug my HarDdrIve via usb nO problem
<TJ-> UBUroi: there is a test you can do to determine if it is hardware or the Linux OS - reboot and press Escape to get to the GRUB boot menu. Press 'c' to enter command-line mode, and try typing and see if you get the same problem there. If you do NOT then the issue is likely with Linux
<UBUroi> actually i have another issue
<UBUroi> i Cant get the sound in my hEadphones
<UBUroi> see about the selectIon? whEn i cLick? i get a whole selection Of Text
<UBUroi> and when i write as now? THE ARROWS highlight the text instead of moving cursor
<DiecastMessiah> could there be a problem with xorg configs??
<DiecastMessiah> oh maybe the is a key stuck like shift
<sand> :part
<UBUroi> ok i pressed caps lock a couple of times. seems better
<Allanis> beefjoe: Are you using GTK?
<DiecastMessiah> what the commnad for testing the keys again vmx or something
<UBUroi> the mechanic is fine. im pretty sure all of thIs happend when I changed the office theme
<UBUroi> oR when i close KOnveRsation and it crashed maybe
<UBUroi> another hint. every time i open a folder It goes in a new wiDows so it gets veRy crowded very quickly
<beefjoe> Allanis yes
<Allanis> I'm wondering if the issue is there and not Ubuntu.
<UBUroi> my scrollwheel is affected as well
<akik> Sircle_: type d is for dirs and type f is for files
<Allanis> beefjoe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/926144
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 926144 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity Launcher Icons are black" [Undecided,Invalid]
<akik> Younix_: did it boot? (windows usb stick)
<Allanis> beefjoe: have you also tried restarting unity?
<Allanis> dconf reset -f /org/compiz && setsid unity
<Allanis> unity --reset-icons
<beefjoe> yea that didn't work either
<beefjoe> what does the first command do ?
<Allanis> It resets compiz assuming your using it.
<Allanis> Did you check the link I gave you?
<beefjoe> right now yea
<beefjoe> hmm
<beefjoe> interesting
<beefjoe> but this one looks old
<Allanis> You're right it is old.
<Adran> is it possible using mdadm to detect the order of a raid 10 drive pair?
<beefjoe> unity --reset-icons didn't do anything
<beefjoe> but I executed that first command again
<beefjoe> and now it's all good :O
<Allanis> Ohwow.
<beefjoe> had to do with compiz then
<Allanis> So it was compiz.
<Allanis> Nice, I wasn't sure if it would help, just thought why not give it a go.
<Allanis> :P
<beefjoe> https://i.imgur.com/2lAmXrI.png
<beefjoe> Thanks a ton!
<Allanis> No problem, I'm happy it was solved. I was a little confused over it.
<TJ-> Adran: yes; use mdadm --examine
<fapenci0> hi?
<DiecastMessiah> UBUroi left but i am pretty sure his problem was shift was stuck down or some crazy file thinks shift was held down lol
<beefjoe> <3
<Allanis> DiecastMessiah: A stuck shift key would not have caused his mouse to screw up though. :S
<TJ-> I've seen that kind of issue with USB-connected input devices when something else on the bus is messing it up electrically
<Allanis> TJ-: Seems most likely to be something like that.
<gpd> hello can someoane help me whit dual boot? because i google everthing and nothing help
<Adran> TJ-: no devices found
<DiecastMessiah> !ask gpd
<DiecastMessiah> !ask | gpd
<ubottu> gpd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gpd> i had wind 7 and ubuntu 13 everthing worked fine now i formated my pc new win 7 new ubuntu 16
<gpd> the boot menu gives me only ubuntu to chose and ubuntu advace
<DiecastMessiah> did you update on ubuntu yet
<DiecastMessiah> like sudo apt-get update and than sudo apt-get upgrade ??
<gpd> i have boot-repair 2 said everthings ok/!
<Adran> gpd: so your menus disappeared? grub in /etc/grub can be updated to add back those
<DiecastMessiah> for me it fixed grub.. i
<gpd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rXmW32n4GM/
<gpd> i am quite new on linux but i did trid everthing i found on ubuntu comunity..:)) and cant doit
<DiecastMessiah> gpd: did you update with termial commands.? just asking because i had that but luckly grub was configured during the updates
<gpd> i did that only whit terminal
<gpd> funny is i have this boot-repair and for everybody else seams to work repairing the grub but not for me!
<BVale> hi have a question, i installed cinnamonn on ubuntu 17.10 by using apt-get... how can i switch back to the default wdm ?
<Allanis> Logout.
<Allanis> when you log back in, before inputting your password, you'll see a cog icon.
<Allanis> You can select wm from there.
<BVale> okay,
<DiecastMessiah> gpd did you reinstall windows? also or just reinstall ubuntu
<gpd> i did reinstall windos and after ubuntu
<BVale> re
<BVale> hm no there is nothing to switch
<BVale> just cancel and login
<Allanis> Hm.
<Allanis> Is there a ubuntu icon maybe?
<Allanis> Near your username.
<BVale> no
<Allanis> Then perhaps it's not configured sec.
<DiecastMessiah> yeah windows kills the grub bucause it rewiter the MBR i think... but reinstalling grub didn;t work ??
<DiecastMessiah> but not time.. reinstall windows first and than do ubuntu and this not happen
<DiecastMessiah> next^
<Allanis> BVale: just to check:
<Allanis> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<Allanis> Go to where it says logout, do you see anything at all like that? even though on 17.10 it will be slightly different.
<BVale> no, nothing like this
<BVale> just my name in the center of screen and i can click on it
<Allanis> Mkay. It can be configured. But I forget, so sec.
<BVale> :) ok
<gpd> dont know its just what i did instaled windows after ubuntu and i was planning to do my drivers on win but surprize i am trying for 3h to fix my dual boot
<ioria> BVale, 17.10 ? https://dl-web.dropbox.com/s/q0nafxhbsdk7qw5/0001_Login.png
<BVale> yes, but there is no thing to switch the desktops :/
<BVale> the rest looks exactly like this
<ioria> BVale, what items do you have in 'Sign in' ?
<BVale> there is no gear to choose from
<Allanis> BVale: Go to /usr/share/xsessions/*desktop
<ioria> BVale,  you mean a 'Sign in' without a sog ?
<BVale> sog ?
<Allanis> Can you pastebin me the contents of it.
<ioria> *cog
<BVale> cinnamon2d.desktop  cinnamon.desktop  ubuntu.desktop  ubuntu-xorg.desktop
<Allanis> Uhm.
<Allanis> I'm guessing you are using cinnamon.desktop?
<Allanis> Paste me the file with pastebin or something or other plz.
<BVale> yes, couse i cant switch to the standart ubuntu at the moment
<Allanis> Unless it's just a one liner.
<Allanis> You will need root.
<BVale> wich of them u need ?
<Allanis> I'm assuming you are using cinnamon.desktop, so we'll start with that.
<BVale> https://pastebin.com/X85WWPwZ
<Allanis> Ok. Looks ok to me.
<BVale> maybe i just do a new install :/
<Allanis> Try adding NoDisplay=false to all of them.
<ioria> BVale,  reboot
<BVale> ok i try the reboot first
<BVale> brb
<BVale> back
<BVale> the reboot did it, now i have this gear to choose from
<Allanis> Ohnice.
<Allanis> Have fun!
<BVale> :)
<BVale> thx
<akik> Allanis: what an option! NoDisplay=false
<darkdrgn2k4> anyone know i can increase the size of an existing img file (dd dump) so that i can add another partition to it?
<Allanis> Inorite!
<JPSman> Hello, I am using 16.04 and I am trying to connect to my Google Nexus 7.  Ubuntu just doesn't see it.
<Allanis> jmtpfs /mount/point
<palomer> Hey everyone, I've been struggling trying to compile something I wrote 3 years ago
<srig> Ubuntu updated last night and took out grub, I'm not sure how.  (the HD wouldn't boot at all).  I created a live usb, and set up a chroot to be able to reinstall grub.  It will now boot off the hd, but not into ubuntu.  The drive has 3 partitions - sdb1 and 2 are boot/efi, and sdb3 is an encrypted drive that has lvm with ext4 inside the lvm.  When grub tries to boot, it says, "failed to connect to lvmetad.  Falling back to device scanni
<srig> is there an incantation I have to add to the grub.cfg or somewhere to get it to boot?  I think before it was actually not installed as an efi boot, but that might be wrong
<palomer> I'm getting the error "Error: Unbound module Cohttp_lwt_body" even though I have this line in my tags: <authenticator_main.*>: package(cohttp.lwt),
<palomer> and I did opam install cohttp-lwt-unix
<JPSman> Allanis, when I plug the device into my computer, I don't even get the option on the device to use it as MTP
<Allanis> JPSman: is it showing in lsusb?
<um1b0zu> darkdrgn2k4 imagemagick
<darkdrgn2k4> filesystem not jpg
<um1b0zu> wait nvm
<darkdrgn2k4> sorry
<palomer> Does anyone know how to figure out how to make the Cohttp_lwt_body module available to my source file?
<um1b0zu> haha
<darkdrgn2k4> tound truncate.. never mind :)
<JPSman> Allanis, I just tried a different USB cable and its working :|
<Budgii> Can someone tell me what happened to my folder I moved? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3wnPbxKXk6/
<JPSman> Allanis, Thank you for trying
<Allanis> Ok. Nice.
<Allanis> darkdrgn2k4: Sorted?
<ioria> Budgii, take a look at your /
<Allanis> Budgii: sudo chown -R alien:alien scripts
<Allanis> Ohyeah
<Allanis> Didn't even see that. :P
<Guest53293> mmm
<Budgii> Allanis, what will that do?
<Allanis> Budgii: disregard, ioria answered you.
<Allanis> mv scripts/ python/
<Budgii> ioria, I know I used format /foo /bar/, but the folder is now gone. how can i find it?
<ioria> Budgii, gone ? with  the wind ?
<Allanis> Well, you moved it to /python
<yosefrow_> Budgii, basically mv scripts/ /python/ and ./python are differnt
<travessia> test
<yosefrow_> the path /python is the full path
<yosefrow_> the path ./python means current-directory/python
<Budgii> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BwrJ6pRs4s/
<yosefrow_> Budgii, try ls /python
<yosefrow_> I assume it will have the contents of your scripts folder
<Budgii> thanks yosefrow! I just need to find it in folder now.
<Budgii> I can find it in terminal, how can I find it in folder now?
<Allanis> It's on the root of your filesystem.
<Allanis> So go up as many levels as you can.
<Allanis> And it will be there.
<Allanis> Btw, I suggest moving it back to your user director.
<Allanis> mv /python/ ~/
<yosefrow_> Budgii, if /python is now /scripts, you can move it back to your directory with mv /python ~/python/scripts
<yosefrow_> this will mv it to ~/python which is your real python directory, and rename it to scripts
<Budgii> thank you all!
<Budgii> and yosefrow_, I was getting a little nervous because I lost all of my code. LOL
<yosefrow_> Budgii, yeah I can understand, Its a good practice to use git to avoid those kinds of worries
<Allanis> yosefrow_: did curiosity kill the cat yet? :P
<yosefrow_> you can use a free service for code like bitbucket or gitlab to store your code remotely
<Budgii> yosefrow_ what is 'git'?
<Budgii> ohhhh
<yosefrow_> Budgii, git is a source control system that is diff based, meaning you commit code and it stores the changes in each commit
<yosefrow_> then you can push your git repo to a remote repo and have it stored there
<yosefrow_> if you dont want to learn git yet you can just backup your code with some free file hosting service like google drive or dropbox
<Budgii> yosefrow_, so you're saying if I edit the file it updates it on the server? :D
<Allanis> You push changes to the server.
<yosefrow_> Budgii, git is a bit more complicated than that. You have to push it manually, usually
<Allanis> And they get indexed,  so you can later review those changes etc.
<Budgii> got it. I think i'll wait for now, as i'm novice with python and linux at the moment.
<yosefrow_> Budgii, but once you learn git, it will change your life as a programmer
<Budgii> ah, like waybackmachine for your own code. cool.
<yosefrow_> Budgii, yes, that and more
<Budgii> yosefrow_ can you send me a link so I can add it to my to do list?
<yosefrow_> Budgii, you will never be stuck with filenames like code.real.v1. code.really.real.v2.4
<Budgii> Please and thank you :)
<yosefrow_> code.old.new.real.2.3
<Allanis> github.com || bitbucket.org
<yosefrow_> !git | Budgii
<ubottu> Budgii: git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<yosefrow_> !github | Budgii
<yosefrow_> oh well
<yosefrow_> !gitlab
<yosefrow_> meh
<Budgii> oh, I've heard of github
<Budgii> I just thought it was an online place to share code. I guess I can interact with it through terminal?!
<Allanis> Yep, you can use git locally without pushing to a remote host.
<yosefrow_> github is for storing open source code for free unless you want to pay, then you can privately host code there or at least thats how its been for a while
<yosefrow_> Budgii, yeah
<Allanis> But it's always nice to use a good service, especially if you plan to calloborate with someone in the futyre.
<yosefrow_> github also lets you edit files in your browser, deal with issues, review commits
<yosefrow_> Allanis, I'm still curious about everything. I dump all my data/ideas into google keep these days
<yosefrow_> keep.google.com
<yosefrow_> I used to use text files. That got old quick
<Allanis> yosefrow_: I was talking specifically about your nginx configs.
<yosefrow_> Allanis, I was working out the best way to enter maintenance mode
<yosefrow_> Allanis, I'm still not sure. require more tests
<yosefrow_> My gut feeling is that I will have a site file called maintenance that will somehow override other server_name directives when enabled
<yosefrow_> maintenance.conf
<Budgii> what's keep.google do?
<yosefrow_> keep.google.com is a place to store notes
<yosefrow_> hosted by google
<yosefrow_> there is no api for it yet. But people are fighting for one
<yosefrow_> so hopefully there will be a command line tool soon
<yosefrow_> If I could find a solution with a ui like google keep and a git backend I would use it in a heartbeat
<Allanis> yosefrow_: that sounds like something useful.
<yosefrow_> Allanis, I have high opes for it
<yosefrow_> high hopes*
<yosefrow_> that either google will open an API or someone will create an OS tool backed by git
<Allanis> Stop it. You're giving me idea's. And I can't add another project to my list. :P
<yosefrow_> lolol
<yosefrow_> xD
<Adran> by the time the api gets released they'll discontinue keep
<yosefrow_> Adran, you familiar with keep?
<yosefrow_> Honestly if you want I would help code it Allanis
<Adran> i've used keep
<yosefrow_> Maybe you can borrow code from wiki.js
<Budgii> neat. thanks yosefrow_. I just added a README.md through terminal to my GitHub, I already had an account I guess. Thanks!!
<Allanis> Well, I'd go down the native application route.
<Allanis> C++/QT.
<yosefrow_> Budgii, awesome! you're on your way to painless coding. just remember to push your code and commit frequently
<Allanis> yosefrow_: come to my channel #SaraCraft if you want to discuss it. Let's keep this Ubuntu.
<Budgii> I'm going to attempt putting one of my scripts up there now. :D
<Budgii> yosefrow_, what's the bitbucket again?
<Budgii> *for
<yosefrow_> Budgii, like gitlab, but you can keep your code private there. You can do the same in gitlab. Personally I recommend GitLab
<yosefrow_> like github*
<Budgii> I was going to say, ha
<yosefrow_> unless you want to keep your code open source
<Budgii> okay. so to private your code you pay
<Budgii> otherwise I should be good with github?
<yosefrow_> when you go for job applications, it pays to have a well populated github account
<yosefrow_> yeah
<Budgii> ah.. like a code resume. thanks for the advice!
<yosefrow_> no problem
<Budgii> I need a snipping tool for sharing images via URL, I used to use gyazo but not really wanting to use that ever since i've moved to linux. suggests?
<Allanis> https://pasteboard.co/ ?
<palomer> I fixed my problem:) It's actually Cohttp_lwt.Body and not Cohttp_lwt_body (it's been changed in the last 2 years)
<palomer> adios!
<Handover901> Hi, where are the logs located if the GUI in Ubuntu crashes? I cannot leave my PC on for more than 20-30 minutes until the GUI crashes and i cannot do anything
<Handover901> I have to reinstall Ubuntu for the 4th time
<Allanis> /var/log
<Handover901> ty
<Handover901> Allanis, have u heard of my problem before though?
<Allanis> Handover901: No, sorry. I use dwm.
<Handover901> dwm?
<Allanis> Mhm.
<Handover901> i mean, what is dwm? never heard of it
<Handover901> what does it stand for
<Allanis> d windows manager?
<Allanis> :P
<Allanis> https://dwm.suckless.org/
<akik> Handover901: could be in $HOME/.xsession-errors, in systemd journal (you might need to enable the persistent journal), /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Handover901> hmm, thanks. I think this is happening if i update ubuntu
<omgwtf> I somehow lost my /home partition while making a bootable usb. I didn't double check, and used history to dd to /dev/sdb1. Computer locked up, and I did reisub, and now I can't log in (graphical interface).
<Txlinux> test
<Adran> omgwtf: not sure about recovery, but you could start over recreate the partition and a user directory
<iNeedHealing> can I ask problems about ubuntu budgie here ? since no one there seems to take me seriously and it's an official community distro
<Allanis> Hi iNeedHealing. Just ask. it'll be answered it's known.
<Allanis> it it's*
<iNeedHealing> if it's :P
<Allanis> :)
<Allanis> Shutup.
<iNeedHealing> ok, my computer gets stuck loading serices while trying to load the installer
<iNeedHealing> haha sorry :P
<iNeedHealing> it gives me ENOTTY
<iNeedHealing> and complains about GPU lockup
<iNeedHealing> (I'm assuming it gets over the lockup part since it displays fine)
<Outy> Handover901: you should check your pc for hardware errors
<Outy> Handover901: when starting ubuntu you should have the grub boot screen. select memtest and let it run for at last 3 passes. if you have no selection screen on boot hold shift while booting
<Allanis> Sorry iNeedHealing no idea.
<Handover901> hey guys, so my GUI is crashing after installing Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop and I want to copy logs. Which log file should I copy from /var/log to post on Ubuntu forum for help?
<iNeedHealing> it's fine, as long as you don't give me crap about my windows that I resolved already lmao
 * Allanis gives iNeedHealing crap about windows.
<iNeedHealing> :P
<Handover901> hmm okay Outy
<iNeedHealing> kept telling me it was bc my NTFS partition is RO but I just bloody installed normal ubuntu 17.10 without hassle
<iNeedHealing> oh well .. guess some people don't read properly
<Outy> Handover901: /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg
<TJ-> iNeedHealing: questions: 1) which release version are you trying to install? 2) what is the make/model of the PC (or which GPU model does it have) ?
<iNeedHealing> 17.10, MSI GeForce 1050 Ti
<TJ-> iNeedHealing: And /Ubuntu/ 17.10 installer ran OK?
<omgwtf> Adran: could you be more specific? i am running testdisk now, but I don't fully understand what I'm doing :p, or even really what i messed up. my /home was on /dev/sda
<iNeedHealing> yes
<Handover901> thank you outy
<TJ-> iNeedHealing: Have you done a checksum verification of the Budgie install image?
<iNeedHealing> yes
<Handover901> also how could i do memtest if when i turn on the PC, it boots right into the login screen?
<TJ-> iNeedHealing: Of the ISO file, or of the image on the install device itself ?
<iNeedHealing> ISO and verified image with installer
<iNeedHealing> installed image *
<TJ-> iNeedHealing: OK, is it the Budgie 17.10 installer?
<iNeedHealing> that's the one giving me problems yes
<Outy> omgwtf: your data is gone! dont waste your time.. dd overwrites. you cannot rescue anymore
<TJ-> iNeedHealing: OK, which ought to be using the same ubiquity installer - let me check if that is the case
<Outy> omgwtf: except it did overwrite yust a few mb or gb   than you can save the sorry rest
<iNeedHealing> I'm pretty sure it's the ENOTTY that's screwing me
<iNeedHealing> I'm using USB stick
<Handover901> one last thing, i want to run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y" into terminal but I want all output from the terminal written on a text file
<Handover901> so I can copy what was updated
<BVale> hm i downloaded blender from blender.org, where do i have to put it, that it can be added to the application bar and so on ?
<omgwtf> Outy: the image was only 4gigs, and i don't even know if it finished before i rebooted. also, i'm not certain i overwrote my home... it just seems like it.
<Handover901> BVale, did u install it?
<TJ-> iNeedHealing: right, but that implies that is because the video driver hasn't loaded/isn't working
<BVale> just unzipped it, i can start it by double clicking it
<iNeedHealing> really ?
<BVale> the ubuntu software store, dont have to right version, soo i need to use the version from the blender site
<iNeedHealing> I thought ENOTTY was mostly because of inputs not being detected correctly
<Outy> omgwtf: was there any very important data on it ???
<TJ-> iNeedHealing: TTY == TeleTYpe == console; NOTTY means no tty available for console
<omgwtf> Outy: Yes.
<iNeedHealing> the error said "not a typewriter" which implies ENOTTY is input issue
<TJ-> iNeedHealing: I'm reading the 17.10 release notes for budgie; it says there it's the first version using the ubiquity installer, so it's possible they've not quite got it correct as yet.
<iNeedHealing> aight
<iNeedHealing> as you suggest
<Outy> omgwtf: than you could use testdisk -> no log -> /dev/sdb -> intel -> analyse
<Outy> omgwtf: that should take n hour or two
<omgwtf> Outy: thank you, i will do that.
<Outy> omgwtf: that is for searching to get infos of lost file system, then hope it will be discovered
<Outy> omgwtf: maybe you need to choose further option deep search - do that too
<Outy> omgwtf: when done write me =)
<TJ-> iNeedHealing: If you've installed /Ubuntu/ successfully, maybe you could just "apt install ubuntu-budgie-desktop" ?
<omgwtf> Outy: ok thank you :)
<Adran> TJ-: are you familiar with mdadm?
<iNeedHealing> I'll do so
<TJ-> Adran: Yes
<Adran> TJ-: running out of experience and options https://gist.github.com/Ttech/47cccbc4eafd0455dd1f23b5d187073a
<Adran> not sure how to proceed to protect the data if any exists still
<Adran> the drives are working, the nas exploded
<cariveri> how to prevent ssh server from running on start up? Id liek to start it manually when ever I need.
<Adran> cariveri: systemctl disable ssh
<yosefrow_> Adran,  physically exploded?
<TJ-> Adran: Are you sure there's a PT on there? It could be a plain whole-disk LVM. Try "sudo blkid /dev/md411"
<Adran> yosefrow_: it decided that its flash storage was silly and decided to get corrupted
<cariveri> Adran: doesnt that also dsiable ssh connections as a whole?
<Adran> cariveri: not active ones
<yosefrow_> cariveri, systemctl disable openssh-server
<Adran> TJ-: /dev/md411: TYPE="LVM2_member"
<yosefrow_> cariveri, sorry i meant systemctl disable ssd.service
<yosefrow_> sshd.service
<yosefrow_> dammit wheres my coffee
<TJ-> Adran: there you go! "sudo pvscan /dev/md411" or/and "sudo vgchange -ay" then "ls /dev/mapper/"
<seed_> hello
<Outy> hello
<cariveri> yosefrow_: Adran  Perfect . thanks guys!
<Adran> TJ-: pv scan: too many parameters on command line?
<yosefrow_> cariveri, which command did you run to disable it?
<TJ-> Adran: haha sorry, that's me, try "sudo pvs /dev/md411"
<Adran>   Failed to find physical volume "/dev/md411".
<TJ-> Adran: but "sudo vgchange -ay" should active the VG and any LVs, so "ls /dev/mapper/" will list the LVs
<TJ-> Adran: try "sudo pvs --verbose /dev/md411" in case it reveals anything about the missing metadata
<Adran> TJ-: Using physical volume(s) on command line.   Wiping cache of LVM-capable devices  Failed to find physical volume "/dev/md411".
<TJ-> Adran: is it active? "cat /proc/mdstat"
<TJ-> Adran: it might be rebuilding still
<Adran> TJ-: md411 : active (read-only) raid10 sda3[0] sdd3[3] sdc3[2] sdb3[1]
<Adran> I assembled it read only in case of any data problems
<Adran> why is that list out of order 0.o shouldn't it be sda3 sdb3 sdc3 sdd3
<TJ-> Adran: right, so, unless this os a problem with it being set to read-only, it looks like 'blkid' sees some LVM metadata which is why it reports LVM2_member, but possibly that is corrupted so LMV itself cannot understand it
<cariveri> yosefrow_: yours. the systectl one
<TJ-> Adran: is the system you've got these disk on running the same kernel version that the disk were working with? (difference in versions can sometimes cause newer metadata not to work with older kernels)
<Adran> TJ-: possibly slightly newer
<Adran> i can try to downgrade
<TJ-> Adran: try "sudo pvdisplay --debug --ignorelockingfailure --verbose /dev/md411"
<Adran> Failed to find physical volume "/dev/md411".
<TJ-> Adran: No; newer looking at older is fine; it's older looking at newer that can be a problem if features from 'newer' were used that 'older' doesn't understand
<Adran> TJ-: nope its def newer
<TJ-> Adran: hmm, you know, "failed to find" sounds like it's not even locating the /dev/md411 node. What does "ls -l /dev/md411" show?
<Adran> brw------- 1 root root 9, 411 2018-02-19 00:32 /dev/md411
<TJ-> Adran: OK, so it is a (b)lock device node, not a symlink
<Adran> yeah
<TJ-> Adran: I'm wondering if this system has some metadata under /etc/lvm/ you can use; there may be something in archive/ or backup/
<Adran> 	valid_devices=[ 		"/dev/md411", ...
<TJ-> Adran: look in /etc/lvm/archive/ for a file with VGNAME_xxxxx.vg
<Adran> no archive
<TJ-> Adran: is this using the OS that originally managed this LVM VG ?
<Adran> no
<TJ-> Adran: ahhh, that'll be why
<Adran> that OS is gone
<TJ-> Adran: And no separate backups?
<Adran> sorta, Loss of about 4 months beacuse the backup trigger got disabled. :(
<TJ-> Adran: because without those we can't even do a manual PV recovery using pvcreate --uuid --restore ...
<Adran> yeah the entire reason this started is the flash failed on my nas
<TJ-> Adran: Hmmmm; recovering access to the LVM without is a big, complicated, manual, task
<TJ-> Adran: if you've got backups even from some time ago those should be useful if the geometry of the LVM hasn't been changed since they were made
<MrHall> Hello, someone know how can i change cpu frequency on boot? beacuase if i change with tools like cpupower when i reboot the OS lost that changes
<Adran> blah
<TJ-> Adran: try this "sudo vgchange -an --partial"
<TJ-> Adran: it may report the UUID which is one of the values you need
<Adran>   PARTIAL MODE. Incomplete logical volumes will be processed.
<TJ-> Adran: was that all? No uuid's ?
<Adran> TJ-: thats all it showed
<TJ-> Adran: try this, and pastebin the result: "hexdump -n 1024 -C /dev/md411"
<Outy> MrHall should have waited for an answer a little longer... what are people expecting here - getting an answer in under 3 secs?
<Adran> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/Ttech/8937fd7a7fbf0a491b415663f331ddb4
<yosefrow__> Outy, service expectations have risen
<TJ-> Adran: well that's progress; the UUID is the 32 bytes starting at offset 0220 (2 lines)
<yosefrow__> Outy, They should add "expected response time 5 mins - 1 hour" to the motd or something
<Outy> yosefrow__: i had the answer =)  but now he is on his own
<Adran> TJ-: i hope so :(
<yosefrow__> Some people have the impression that this is an official support channel with paid volunteers
<Outy> yosefrow__: you want to say that i dont get paid here ??? what the ... ^^
<TJ-> Adran: I think I have a way to capture the metadata; give me a moment to confirm it here
<Outy> omgwtf: how is it going ?
<angrybread> is this a good place to ask questions
<Adran> generally yes
<Adran> if you ask the question
<TJ-> Adran: OK, try this, then pastebin the resulting file. "dd if=/dev/md411 bs=1200K count=1  | strings > /tmp/lvm-data.log" then "pastebinit /tmp/lvm-data.log"
<Adran> TJ-: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/Ttech/cca4ab027f7ec12161a8849b48d125fd/raw/59891b36573459f579f8163b0aaf0f9162005ad3/gistfile1.txt
<Budgii> Just something cool i found: sudo apt install speedtest-cli ;speedtest-cli; run a speedtest right from terminal. pretty good.
<angrybread> just learning how to use linux and doing stuff in the terminal window and my end goal is to compile a file using avr-gcc for an adruino...i think i need to use makefile but not sure...is there a good site that explains this in very basic terms so a beginner could easily understand
<TJ-> Adran: does that look like your complete LVM data ?
<omgwtf> Outy: i haven't even gotten to do that yet. i'm still waiting for another scan :p
<Outy> omgwtf: okay =)
<Outy> omgwtf: you can read this in the meanwhile: https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Adran> TJ-: it looks like data repeated, dev_size is if that is in bytes, only ~23gb?
<TJ-> Adran: we may not have captured all the data; might need to capture more. At the end of the file is there still intelligable lines of text, or is it short lines of random characters?
<Adran> still ascii
<TJ-> Adran: OK, so increase the block size and do it again, until you get random ascii at the end of the file
<Adran> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/Ttech/7f494754eb2d726c1493f263891c97fc
<Adran> added hexdump
<Handover901> Hey, so my Ubuntu Desktop kept crashing before and I always have to reinstall it. I decided to get a copy of syslog before and after I update for the first time
<Adran> sounds like drivers
<Handover901> sec, uploading
<Handover901> before update: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KbWM4BMRkb/
<Budgii> Hi all, is there a channel where I can discuss hardware upgrade for laptops?
<Adran> Budgii: there's ##hardware
<Budgii> thanks!
<Handover901> after update: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gJQW5pdM56/
<Adran> but i don't think its disallowed here
<Handover901> Adran, i posted the logs, what do u think
<TJ-> Adran: It looks like there /may/ be enough there to rebuild the /etc/lvm/archive/vg1-x-${date}.vg file. Does "sudo blkid /dev/md411" should a UUID, and if so, does it match the PV UUID in the metadata you've extracted ?
<Adran> ahh i thought i sent the blkid
<Adran> one sec
<Adran> TJ-: yes
<iNeedHealing> so TJ-, what do you suggest I do now ? re-download 17.10 ?
<Adran> Handover901: i don't see anything specific at tim of crash
<Handover901> the server didnt crash yet on this pc
<Handover901> its going to crash
<Handover901> Ubuntu GUI does not crash immediatly, it takes time but if i leave it overnight, it is garunteed to crash
<Handover901> So far, all I installed was TeamViewer & Virtualbox
<Handover901> I can paste the logs for that if u want
<iNeedHealing> I do have Ubuntu 16.04 somewhere, should I install that then system-upgrade ?
<Adran> Handover901: whats helpful is right before the logs, your system is still going to be writing
<Adran> reboot, look at the last set and see whats happening at crash
<Handover901> okay will do
<Jack3k3> hello, I have ubuntu installed on a virtualbox, it was working fine but it froze up so i turned off the virtualbox nand back on, now it shows the ubuntu loading screen and then goes an all black screen with a static/frozen cursor at the top. nothing else happens
<Jack3k3> any ideas????
<iNeedHealing> TJ-: could I just download Ubuntu Server 17.10.1 and install budgie over that ?
<Adran> Jack3k3: reboot, hit escape and go to recovery, see if there was some disk errors
<intx> hi! what's the ubuntu package that tells you what package you need to install when you type the name of a program you don't have installed?
<TJ-> Adran: OK, provided the extracted data is /ALL/ the LVM metadata, you've got the basis for recreating the /etc/lvm/archive/vg1-xxx.vg file which can be used with vgcfgrestore
<TJ-> Adran: /however/ before doing that there needs to be a /complete/ backup of the md411 device because even the slightest mistake will cause corruption
<Adran> :|
<hal90001> test
<Adran> i have no way to backup the entirety of this volume
<hal90001> test
<hal90001> re
<yeats> hal90001: do you have a support question?
<Adran> TJ-: well, thank you for your help
<Adran> more then i could have one
<Outy> yeats: no i give answers here =)
<yeats> intx: command-not-found
<Outy> yeats: most of the time =)
<yeats> Outy: ok
<intx> yeats: thanks :)
<TJ-> Adran: I'd suggest you do some reading about vgcfgrestore, and look at some specimen /etc/lvm/archive/*.vg files created on a test rig - that'll help you see what to expect in a valid .vg file, and how close the extracted text is to that already. I do data recovery so for me it'd probably be about 4 hours work, so it is possible. For you I'd expect 5 times that, including time spent on test-rig experimenting
<TJ-> with the procedure to verify the steps
<omgwtf> Outy: I don't know what i'm supposed to be seeing.
<Adran> yeah
<Outy> omgwtf: if deep scan is finished and if ur lucky you should see that the list shows a file system like ext2/3/4
<TJ-> Adran: the thing to be aware of is this: the extracted data may be more than is required. That area may have been written with more text on a previous occassion than was written most recently, so you have to be careful to ensure you get just the latest 'write' by carefully following the metadata structure blocks with the { .. } and [ ... ] markers
<Outy> omgwtf: https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step   see: A partition is missing: deeper search
<Adran> TJ-: LVM sounds awful
<TJ-> Adran: in other words,, older data at the end is not overwritten by never data; new writes just use less bytes
<Jack3k3> Adran, how would i check for disk errorsr in recovery? im in a shell now
<TJ-> Adran: actually it's fantastic - keeping it's metadata as text makes recovery trivial, unlike with binary metadata formats
<Outy> omgwtf: if a partition is found you can select it with arrow keys and hit p to list files - if files are available you can copy
<omgwtf> Outy: 2 of the partitions found in /dev/sda come back with "support for this filesystem hasn't been enable during compilation
<Adran> Jack3k3: the menu should say fsck
<omgwtf> Outy: the 3rd has like linux kernels in it
<omgwtf> Outy: and grub etc
<Adran> TJ-: when its detected
<Adran> TJ-: question though, if i remount/assemble the raid array non-readonly
<Outy> omgwtf: wasnt it sdb you where supposed to scan ?
<Adran> and lvscan,pvscan etc are run, could that damage the data?
<Jack3k3> Adran, I tried that, no errors. However Im in the terminal and I just got a few messages from dmsg i believe: [TIME] Timed out waiting for device dev-di...\x2da844\x2db1453ea545c4.device [DEPEND] Dependency failed for /dev/disk/by-...3cc-f9e7-4160-a844-b1453ea545c4 [DEPEND] Dependency failed for Swap.
<omgwtf> Outy: there isn't one? i was trying to write to sdb when all this happened, but i am pretty sure my /home is always on sda
<omgwtf> Outy: testdisk doesn't show any sdb
<Adran> Jack3k3: oh thats interesting, not sure why swap would be failing, whats your fstab?
<grkblood13> I completely wiped my sd card with shred --delete and now I can't see the card with fdisk -l or gparted but I can dd to it with dd of=/dev/sdb. How do I recognize it to format it in this situation?
<TJ-> Adran: those tools won't write... the problem is your OS probably has /lib/udev/rules.d/* rules that call "vgchange -ay" or similar, which will activate the volumes which is when will could be written. So you might want to temporarily disable any such rules so the PVs are treated passively to begin with.
<transhuman> Hi oracle virtualbox is slow as molasses on xenial anyone encounter this problem?
<ikonia> useless description transhuman
<ikonia> if you can't even describe the problem clearly, you'll struggle to get help
<Outy> omgwtf: hmm - how many harddrives are build into your computer then ?
<omgwtf> Outy: just one
<transhuman>  when I run oracle virtualbox the whole system slows down to a crawl
<omgwtf> Outy: but its a mess of lvm partitions and luks /home
<Outy> so there is no sdb... and you didn't overwrite anything with your dd command
<transhuman> one vm running windows 10
<ikonia> transhuman: so you're saying when you are running a single VM guest in virtual box, your host machine is slow - not the guest
<transhuman> and I mean real slow
<Jack3k3> Adran: fstab https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sqgHZTspVY/
<transhuman> both the system and the vm
<Adran> Jack3k3: blkid please
<ikonia> transhuman: and what resources does your machine have, and what resouces have you given to the VM
<transhuman> 64 bit svm
<ikonia> transhuman: where (what repo) did vbox come from ?
<transhuman> 4 gig to vm out of 12 gig
<ikonia> transhuman: svm ?
<transhuman> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<transhuman> yes virtualization on amd
<ikonia> transhuman: so I'd sugget you remove that and use the one provided by the ubuntu repos
<Outy> omgwtf: can you do lvs in terminal ? and screen it
<transhuman> vbox 5.2
<ikonia> that would be the starting point
<transhuman> whats wrong with that link?
<transhuman> should I use another
<ikonia> transhuman: I'd also be looking at what resources where in use on the guest
<ikonia> and the host
<ikonia> and see if one resouce was being used enough to slow things down
<Jack3k3> Adran: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ht6xTNDV3W/
<transhuman> top tells me its vbox that is taking up the resources
<Adran> fdisk -l /dev/sda Jack3k3
<ikonia> transhuman: what resouce is it taking up
<transhuman> like 90 percent of cpu
<Outy> transhuman: has to do with the newly intel cpu bug patches
<transhuman> 5 gig of ram and like 5 gig of swap on a  new install of windows 10
<ikonia> transhuman: so there is a virtualisation setting on most bios's for the cpu to support virtual extensions, make sure that is enabled
<ikonia> transhuman: and again I suggest you use the version of vbox that is supplied by the ubuntu repos
<Outy> transhuman: i use v 5.1.32 everything is good with that
<Jack3k3> Adran, screencap since i cant copy/paste and typing it out is getting tiring lol https://imgur.com/a/1m5Qx
<transhuman> ok i will look at those things thanks
<Adran> Jack3k3: ti
<Adran> your swap changed
<Adran> you can either enter the new blkid or set swap to be /dev/sda5 instead of the blkid
<omgwtf> Outy: how do i screen it? i know theres some way to send to pastebin from terminal, and i'm looking for it
<transhuman> wtf I am screwed I have some artful and some xenial repos in here, not sure how the hell that happend
<Jack3k3> Adran how did the swap change from ubuntu freezing?
<Outy> are you on ubuntu
<Outy> omgwtf: ubuntu ?
<transhuman> is there a fix for that? Can I just upgrade
<ikonia> transhuman: I wouldn't do that
<ikonia> or trust the state of your machine
<transhuman> I really dont know how the hell that happened
<omgwtf> Outy: well, mint
<ikonia> use mint support then
<ikonia> why is it this channels task to support mint
<transhuman> so which came first artful or xenial? xenial?
<ikonia> xenial
<omgwtf> ikonia: this is not a mint specific problem
<Outy> omgwtf: im in xubuntu but maybe this works for you as well. i just tab prntscr on my keyboard and i can upload actual screen to imgur
<ikonia> omgwtf: you don't know that
<ikonia> omgwtf: use mint support please
<ikonia> !mint | omgwtf
<ubottu> omgwtf: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<omgwtf> Outy: i'm in terminal only mode
<ikonia> omgwtf: stop please, use the mint support resouces
<omgwtf> ikonia: chill out. do u even know what my issue is?
<ikonia> omgwtf: I am chilled, hence asking you to take it to the mint channels please
<transhuman> is there a quick way to reinstall all packages on the system?
<ikonia> nope
<transhuman> f*ck I am screwed
<transhuman> rebooting thanks
<ikonia> please don't swear
<ikonia> just backup any data you want
<ikonia> re-install
<Jack3k3> adran still freezing unfortunately
<Jack3k3> another message i noticed that appears on start up for a brief moment "recovering journal"
<Adran> Jack3k3: interesting, because i was thinking it was hanging due to the wait for swap
<Jack3k3> Adran,back in recovery and just got the same Dependcy failed for swap mesage. /etc/fstab and blkid show same uuid for swap. Should i try to format swap then?
<Adran> Jack3k3: swap is already formatted, so the issue is something else, can you look back through the logs from your last boot and see what was hanging? journalctl
<hotbakedpotato[m> anyone know if appamor needs to be enable to use with firejail or not needed since ubuntu already uses apparmor?
<Athonathonathon> For some reason grub is not booting the most recent kernel by default. I have 4.13.0-32-generic installed but `uname -r` returns 4.10.0-33-generic
<Athonathonathon> Any ways to figure out why?
<Outy> Athonathonathon: maybe sudo update-grub helps ?
<Athonathonathon> I've tried that
<Athonathonathon> along with sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<bazhang> which version of ubuntu is this Athonathonathon
<blue1> Athonathonathon: would this help?  http://www.pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/
<Athonathonathon> Kubuntu 17.10
<bazhang> Athonathonathon, how was that most recent kernel installed
<Athonathonathon> I'm pretty certain it came with a usual sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<bazhang> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.32.34 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<Athonathonathon> blue1 not in this case, but that link is definitely helpful. I do have windows on a separate partition and it does like to screw up what is booted first
<Athonathonathon> But i haven't booted it in a while
<ubuntu-mate> anyone knows about aiml software that could interact with my docs
<bazhang> ubuntu-mate, aiml?
<ubuntu-mate> yes you know anything about it
<bazhang> ubuntu-mate, give us some idea about it please
<ubuntu-mate> the idea imagine a personal software that could read aiml from your desktop without a internet connection
<bazhang> ubuntu-mate, is this for a chatbot, or what
#ubuntu 2019-02-11
<murthy> sammm: do you have your metapackage somewhere in a ppa?
<sammm> no murthy , it's hosted via aptly
<sammm> not a ppa,  just regular repo
<CarlFK>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Get_Ubuntu_18.04.2_LTS  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/18.04.2/release/ (Less Popular Ubuntu Images)  404 :(
<CarlFK> is .2 so new it hasn't synced up yet?
<cim209> hello guys my server isn't showing the message of the day
<cim209> error showing Failed to connect to https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts. Check your Internet connection or proxy settings
<tomreyn> CarlFK: it's so new it is not even relöeased, yet
<tomreyn> wait 3 more days
<tomreyn> it was postponed
 * SkilletB1y 
<CarlFK> tomreyn: thanks.
<murthy> sammm: do you a link the meta file?
<tomreyn> cim209: probably dns or other connectivity issues
<cim209> tomreyn: everythin works
<tomreyn> ping the host, see what the response times are
<cim209> docker, nginx, etc all work
<tomreyn> and curl the url
<tomreyn> could also be a ipv4/ipv6 issue
<cim209> ping is fine, averaging 30ms
<cim209> curl shows the html
<cim209> running cat /run/motd.dynamic shows the rest of the motd messages
<tomreyn> well it must have been broken by the time of the latest update somehow.
<tomreyn> curl -6 also works?
<cim209>  System information disabled due to load higher than 1.0
<cim209> tomreyn: turns out it was eternal terminal's fault
<cim209> added "cat /run/motd.dynamic" to .zshrc
<tomreyn> glad you found out
<demox> hellop
<demox> im looking for some help coding anyone able to help me out
<cim209> tomreyn: yeah i am using et instead of ssh to my server
<cim209> ssh user@server shows the welcome message but doing et user@server didn't
<tomreyn> i see
<fleabeard> is there any way I can have Chromium play mkv files?
<fleabeard> encoded with h.264
<fuxaches> I'm trying to figure out if I have a hardware issue or if a piece of software is causing my browsers to crash after some time.
<fuxaches> I run 18.04.1 on an older Dell desktop. It seems after a few days, Firefox and Google browser both schitt the bed. I have run
<fuxaches> my desktop, after a reboot for over a week and it's fine. It seems to happen when I use ThunderBird email and leave a tab open.
<fuxaches> I am not a 100% sure about this, but it seems to be the pattern over the last month or so. Is anyone else having this issue or
<fuxaches> does anyone have the same problem and believe it is because of another reason?
<tomreyn> fleabeard: https://www.chromium.org/audio-video
<fleabeard> tomreyn, thanks, so in other words. Use Google Chrome :(
<tomreyn> fleabeard: i'd interpret it as "use non-patented formats instead"
<fleabeard> tomreyn, I agree, however my security cam doesn't allow that scenario to exist for me :(
<tomreyn> use vlc
<tomreyn> firefox uses ciscos openh264, so may work there
<tomreyn> fleabeard: actually chromium-browser on ubuntu should support h.264 via chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<NDPTAL85> Did odd10bf /msg anyone else before he/she quit?
<fleabeard> tomreyn, thanks, I'll czech it out!
<OerHeks> NDPTAL85, if you feel you have an issue, please join #ubuntu-ops
<NDPTAL85> I just thought it was weird cause they messaged me immediately after I joined and they quit the network.
<OerHeks> indeed, that is not nice
<fleabeard> does the "Software" app in ubuntu budgie not support searches for snaps or flatpaks?
<fleabeard> I'd like to install Etcher to write an image to my sdcard but there's no results in it currently
<fnkymon> go to https://etcher.io
<fnkymon> Yo should just be able to download t and double click on it
<fleabeard> thanks! I'll give that a try
<fnkymon> Then, of course, t will be under "Accessories" in your menu
<fnkymon> You're welcome!
<horus125> Hey, could upgrading to Ubuntu 19.04 development branch corrupt my personal files, since its not stable yet?
<fnkymon> No, of course not. However, you may want to back up those files to google drive or something
<fnkymon> Yo should always have 3 copies. One on your drive, one in a cloud, one in a separate hard drive (or flash drive or whatever)
<fnkymon> Yo should always have 3 copies. One on your drive, one in a cloud, one in a separate hard drive (or flash drive or whatever)
<fnkymon> oops
<OerHeks>  if you have no backup, your files are unimportant, and you take a risc using development versions.
<fnkymon> Copy that
<tomreyn> fnkymon: in case you'd like an apt repository: https://github.com/balena-io/etcher#debian-and-ubuntu-based-package-repository-gnulinux-x86x64
<fnkymon> Thanks for the link tomreyn
<tomreyn> yw
<fnkymon> ;)
<fnkymon> (Creepy wink) lmao
<fleabeard> how odd, I installed etcher via their website and it was here, but after reboot it's not in my menu's anywhere anymore
<fnkymon> Sorry 'm weird
<fleabeard> it was in my "Other" menu
<fnkymon> fleabeard, did yo try flashing Windows?
<fnkymon> Ether is not for Windows
<tomreyn> fleabeard: see the link i posted above for an apt repository for etcher
<fnkymon> Try "Startup Creator"
<fnkymon> It comes preinstalled
<fnkymon> I actually spent the greater part of today trying to flash Windows 10 to a bootable USB and was ncucessful lol
<OerHeks> woeusb if for windows iso's
<fleabeard> thanks tomreyn, now I'm googling how to add that repo :)
<OerHeks> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu
<fnkymon> woeusb is good too
<fnkymon> Bad kb grrrr
<fleabeard> oh, the link even tells you how, noice!
<fnkymon> lol noice
<OerHeks> or just drag and drop on a windows pc, much faster
<fnkymon> Whaaat?
<fnkymon> How do yo do that?
<fnkymon> I cannot get a bootable Windows 10 from Lubuntu
<OerHeks> format usb fat32, drag the whole iso content *.* to the usb, and voila, bootalbe thingy
<fnkymon> Oh shit
<OerHeks> * on a windows pc
<fnkymon> Thanks I'll try
<OerHeks> woeusb takes 1,5 hrs
<fnkymon> lol
<fleabeard> tomreyn, that worked a treat, thanks again!
<fnkymon> OerHeks, extract first, right?
<dipped12> !CPF 943.712.275-56
<tomreyn> dipped12: wrong channel?
<tomreyn> fleabeard: you're wlecome
<fnkymon> D:
<lionhertz> There we go.
<lionhertz> Now I'm badass.
<lionhertz>  made myself lol
<lionhertz> Sorry I'm bored
<CarlFK> tomreyn: about 18.04.02 - do you know if the .1 things have been removed from the mirrors?
<CarlFK> booting this:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/boot.img.gz
<CarlFK> gets me "no kernel modules were found"
<Kon-> I have a relatively new installation of 18.04 and PulseAudio is introducing clipping to recordings that are NOT present when recorded directly from ALSA
<Kon-> How can I troubleshoot this?
<CarlFK> "no packages matching running kernel 4.15.0-45-generic in archiive"  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.1/release/ubuntu-18.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<xie3fa> :)
<inpinkandred> Simple Facts: https://www.bitchute.com/video/YpaOWanDFrmY/ (A classic by Scott Roberts)
<inpinkandred> You're welcome.
<technoob> Hi guys
<technoob> I just installed ubuntu server on my nuc and was wondrring how long does it take to boot up the server
<bad63r> technoob: which version?
<technoob> Ubuntu 18.04
<technoob> Lts
<technoob> Server version
<bad63r> It depends, for me ubuntu server 18.04 and ubuntu desktop 18.04 took too long to boot. after mesa update now it is all good
<technoob> What should my ubuntu server look like if its all booted up
<bad63r> technoob: only shell ;)
<bad63r> no gui
<technoob> Yes i know its only like a cmd prompt
<technoob> I mean what is the message at the end
<technoob> bad63r
<technoob> Anyone can help me
<netsrot> Hi, how do I run 32bit oss app on ubuntu cosmic AMD64 with pulse?
<netsrot> when I try to install pulseaudio-utils:i386 which includes 32bit padsp it say it will uninstall amd64 pulseaudio.
<technoob> Hey guys
<technoob> Need some help
<technoob> I already installed ubuntu server on my nuc and want to know what the end result looks like so i know it is already fully booted up
<lotuspsychje> technoob: #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<ivan_> hello, i need help formating usb stick. can someone please help?
<guiverc_d> ivan_, best if you ask your question, if someone knows the answer (to your problem) they'll provide it (but be patient).   I use `gnome-disks` usually to format my thumb-drives
<ivan_> when i try to format my usb stick i'm getting an error - "This partition cannot be modified because it contains the partition table; please reinitilaze layout of the whole device.
<lotuspsychje> !usb | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ivan_> ubottu, i have installed the ubuntu on my computer from usb stick, now i want to get rid of the data on the usb
<ubottu> ivan_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ledeni> ivan_:  what de you use?
<ivan_> ledeni, what is "de"?
<ledeni> ivan_:  desktop environment
<ivan_> ledeni, Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<ledeni> ivan ok that mean you use gnome try to search for disks like guiverc_d said
<ivan_> ledeni, thank you i figured it out
<paresh> I am getting error below when I am trying to download
<paresh> E: The package linux-image-extra-4.4.0-141-generic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<MJCD> Why is alsa required when i'm using pulseaudio?
<MJCD> just curious
<Triffid_Hunter> MJCD: where do you expect pulse to send your sound without alsa? it'd be limited to network sinks only or something
<Triffid_Hunter> MJCD: also, it's not like you get to choose your dependcy tree in ubuntu, need gentoo for that :P
<MJCD> *shrug* even assuming pulseaudio wasn't a fully featured sound daemon
<MJCD> it also has JACK installed and required
<MJCD> so that would do just fine
<MJCD> also gstreamer, various mpeg thing
<MJCD> all required lol
<MJCD> also why is CUPS so hard to remove all of haha
<MJCD> CUPS and PDF utilities make up like 40% of my install
<MJCD> like i'm never going to need to print from a vm lol
<MJCD> also unlikely to need to view a pdf in a vm
<MJCD> hell I only keep pulseaudio because I think giving the vm users system sounds is pretty lux
<MJCD> all the media players besides chrome have been removed
<Triffid_Hunter> MJCD: while pulse and jack do similar things, only fancy programs have jack support.. and gstreamer is a different layer again
<MJCD> pulse can operate entirely standalone
<MJCD> it in no way requires JACK or alsa
<Triffid_Hunter> MJCD: how do you think it gets sound to the soundcard? that goes via alsa..
<CarlFK> MJCD: do you know about u-server?
<MJCD> Triffid_Hunter, you say that like alsa has some kind of magicks
<MJCD> that nobody else can achieve
<kewladexx> Hey guys!  is this channel active?
<kewladexx> I'm running ubuntu server minimal, trying to just get better with the CLI
<lotuspsychje> kewladexx: #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<lotuspsychje> paresh: can you pastebin: uname -a && lsb_release -a please?
<ryuo> kewladexx: that takes time. there's no silver bullet.
<kewladexx> off topic, but what is a good channel on this server for people who just feel like chatting about random stuff?
<lotuspsychje> !chat | kewladexx
<ubottu> kewladexx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kewladexx> gotcha, cool
<sveta> kewladexx: :-)
<Siilwyn[m]> Does anybody here have knowledge about Linux suspension? I'm on a macbook and can't suspend because `usb2` fails to\. I already disabled XHC1 in /proc/acpi/wakeup
<Siilwyn[m]> More info here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1812561
<Siilwyn[m]> I'm basically trying to find a workaround because having a laptop that can not suspend is really annoying.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1812561 in linux (Ubuntu) "[MacBookPro11,5] wakes up and suspends in a loop while closed" [Low,Triaged]
<mojtaba> Hello, does anybody know how can I set the language per application in focus? (and be able to change it later.)
<dmnur> mojtaba: you can run applications like this: LANGUAGE=somelang yourapp (example: LANGUAGE=ru gedit)
<mojtaba> dmnur: could you please explain more?
<dmnur> mojtaba: LANGUAGE is the environment variable to specify preferred display languages (these are specified by their two-letter codes). You can pass it to a command used to start your application. For that you'll need to use the terminal. I don't really know of any easy way to do this from GUI.
<mojtaba> dmnur: thanks, I will check it.
<dmnur> mojtaba: for example, the command to start GNOME Calculator is "gnome-calculator". To run it in Japanese: LANGUAGE=ja gnome-calculator
<mojtaba> dmnur: So, this will change the language of the interface? or it will change the input language keyword layout?
<dmnur> mojtaba: ahh, I see. You meant keyboard layout.
<mojtaba> suppose that I am working in different applications in different languages. I want to set it, so when I switch to the application, the input language switches to the specified one.
<dmnur> mojtaba: one sec.
<mojtaba> dmnur: thanks
<dmnur> mojtaba: what Ubuntu version?
<mojtaba> dmnur: 16.04 LTE
<Blade> is lts
<mojtaba> yes
<mojtaba> my bad
<dmnur> mojtaba: see here (also comments): https://askubuntu.com/a/146734
<mojtaba> dmnur: thanks, just a sec.
<Blade> mojtaba  モニ チカチテチ
<mojtaba> Blade: monitored?
<Blade> japan is work
<mojtaba> dmnur: where is Keyboard Layout and Layouts?
<Blade> kana
<mojtaba> Blade: I used google translate.
<Blade> https://i.imgur.com/vfjYQ6c.png
<Blade> mojtaba トイイ
<Blade> see
<mojtaba> トイイ: toy?
<dmnur> mojtaba: it's in the Settings app.
<mojtaba> dmnur: I just saw it.
<mojtaba> Blade: What is your desktop? Is it Gnome?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Blade> mojtaba  xubuntu xfce
<Blade> is the same
<Blade> just add japan
<Blade> mojtaba  xfce like gnome 2
<catphish> i'm looking for information about which AMD graphics cards are supported in 18.04, is there a list anywhere?
<catphish> i could only find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver which seems outdated
<guiverc_d> catphish, the wiki has this (but also outdated, it's up to the community to update it which doesn't always happen) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<konrados> Hi. This might sound like package - specific question, but I have sort of general one, regarding installing stuff. I have virtualbox v. 5.1.x - the same thing appears to be in `apt search "virtualbox"` - but on their website they have 6.x available for my ubuntu (xenial) - https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads - i download it, open it, a 'package manager' opens, and all it says is "done" after 0.001 second. How, what? I don't have
<konrados> 6.x.. `dpkg -l  | grep 'virtualbox'`  gives me 5.1.38
<guiverc_d> catphish, this also has some info (and links to sites for video support) - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/ch02s01.html
<konrados> let me try from terminal...
<guiverc_d> catphish, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO.html  (is one link from aforementioned "supported hardware" wiki)
<guiverc_d> konrados, Ubuntu 16.04 is from 2016.April (hence 16.04), and whilst security fixes are backported to it, it doesn't get newer software (unless community package & add it to 'universe', usually it's only done for latest) - so if you want later software, you upgrade to 18.04 for example
<catphish> guiverc_d: thanks, i'll have a look at those
<guiverc_d> konrados, ^ and when I said latest, I meant latest release (packaging currently is for 19.04)
<konrados> guiverc_d, thanks, yes, I have it in my todo list :) but they, oracle, on their website *do* have a version for me....
<konrados> guiverc_d, - here: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads - they have a link for 'Ubuntu 16.04'
<guiverc_d> don't forget, if you `dpkg -i` install software, security-updates won't be added until you re-ad them yourself, where as they are grabbed when from ubuntu sources (even if backported to older packages)
<sl4ck> l
<konrados> guiverc_d, yes, that one I understand :) BTW, I started from command line and it just started :) I don't know why the GUI thing didn't want to. So it's installing now \(^▽^)/ - and yes, I will soon go to 19.x :) Thanks!
<konrados> It woooorks. So now I can try ubuntu 19.x on a vm :)
<guiverc_d> 19.04 is currently the development release, why it's getting all the packaging - not a stable release (until april) [even if some of us use it]
<talx> hello guys,
<talx> # Language pack selection
<talx> d-i pkgsel/language-packs multiselect he, en
<talx> why it doesn't continue
<talx> in the kickstart ?
<tomreyn> talx: this doesn't look wrong to me. maybe the next line is the issue?
<tomreyn> providing (a lot) more context could be beneficial to your goals.
<ioria> talx, no idea; maybe change the iso code  : heb
<admin07> haii
<mobile_c> how do i get the 32 bit version of gcc
<mobile_c> so i can compile using -m32
<ioria> afaik, you just use -m32
<mobile_c> but i get
<mobile_c>  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find Scrt1.o: No such file or directory
<Meili> mobile_c: google says: sudo apt install gcc-multilib
<mobile_c> ok
<talx> yo
<talx> I don't understand why the kickstart doesn't continrue when it reaches the language
<talx> # Language pack selection
<talx> #d-i pkgsel/language-packs multiselect he, en
<talx> d-i debian-installer/locale string en_US
<talx> I tried two methods which in the installer it reaches the language section it does check what I want but dont move forward
<tomreyn> talx: use the utf-8 variant of locales
<talx> do you have an example
<talx> localechooser/supported-locales multiselect en_US.UTF-8
<tomreyn> d-i localechooser/supported-locales multiselect en_US.UTF-8, nl_NL.UTF-8
<talx> like tis ?
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> i don't know whether this is what's causing your installation to get stuck.
<RangerBob> So I know I'm late to the convo, but did you do a shasum check of the iso?
<talx> well
<talx> its  not stuck like freezes
<talx> just won't "click" continue
<talx> yea still won't continue
<talx> I don't find anything in goolge about it to be honest
<talx> oh found something :p
<aima> cedajoce12345
<Linuxuser> What will Ubuntu 19 be like?
<talx> do anyone have an example for a kickstart.cfg file for ubuntu ?
<talx> I can't make the language selection make a continue there
<lotuspsychje> Linuxuser: 19.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<Meili> is kickstart even properly maintained? Shouldnt you use preseed?
<missmanor> hi guys i need to know if lenovo ideadpad 330 ryzen3 work good with ubuntu or other type of distro
<lotuspsychje> missmanor: ubuntu works on many brands, lenovo might need updated bios firmware to avoid acpi issues
<pragmaticenigma> missmanor: The best thing to do is use the Live mode of the install image. That will let you try out Ubuntu or other distro before making the decision to install it
<missmanor> ok
<lotuspsychje> missmanor: we have alot of users with hibernate/acpi issues on lenovo, but i dont want to generalize
<missmanor> ok
<missmanor> i try manjaro
<lotuspsychje> missmanor: see also: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<missmanor> and im getting firmware bug error
<lotuspsychje> missmanor: acpi issues might go across several distro's
<talx> Meili: how would do it
<pragmaticenigma> missmanor: Do note that this channel only support official Ubuntu flavors. If you have issues with Manjaro, you will need to seek out their support channels
<missmanor> i know im just letting you know the problem its ok thks for the bios advise
<missmanor> xiao
<Meili> talx: what are you asking me?
<talx> Meili: how would do it in preseed, what google suggests won't work
<roracle> hey guys, this is impossible and i don't know why: the PPA works and everything just like it says it should, but trying to install "DVDStyler" isn't working at all.  Does anyone have any information that could help me out with this?
<roracle> in a nutshell: every document says the PPA should allow "sudo apt install dvdstyler" but that doesn't show up at all.  This page was updated this january: http://www.de-help-desk.nl/how_to_install_dvdstyler_30_in_ubuntu_amp_linux_mint-593.html
<JimBuntu> roracle, Have you sudoa apt get update , lately?
<JimBuntu> *sudo, not sudoa
<SlidingHorn> roracle: also, see "/msg ubottu !ppa" (without  quotes
<EriC^> roracle: you might need to run "sudo apt-get update" first
<talx> so no one know to confirm keyboard layout on ubuntu with preseed ?
<tomreyn> roracle: which ubuntu release is this actually?
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | Linuxuser: there won't be "Ubuntu 19"
<ubottu> Linuxuser: there won't be "Ubuntu 19": Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<roracle> sorry guys, got side tracked.  JimBuntu and EriC^ yes i did update, SlidingHorn i'll do that in a moment, and tomreyn this is 18.10 release
<JimBuntu> roracle, I don't see 18.10 being listed as supported by the PPA
<roracle> SlidingHorn: that told me what i already knew
<roracle> JimBuntu: oooh i didn't realize that was how it worked.  see, i did this from the UbuntuStudio at first, tried to take it to regular Ubuntu and nothing was working at all
<roracle> JimBuntu: but the UbuntuStudio website has DVDStyler listed as one of the apps they package for video authoring
<leftyfb> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuhandbook1/+archive/ubuntu/dvdstyler/?field.series_filter=cosmic
<roracle> generally, i'm confused
<leftyfb> that PPA works
<roracle> leftyfb: cool i'll check it out
<JimBuntu> Well, I didn't see 18.10 listed in the guide as supported, but it does seem to have a build for it... I guess the docs are out of date.
<Ool>  dvdstyler 3.0.4-0build1~ubuntu18.10
<SlidingHorn> roracle: I was just letting you know that the support for PPAs is limited, at best. That's all :)
<Ool> here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuhandbook1/+archive/ubuntu/dvdstyler/
<roracle> JimBuntu and Ool why won't it show up after i update the packages?
<roracle> seriously, try it out!
<roracle> oh man, if you go to package details, it says the 18.10 package failed to build
<tomreyn> roracle: sudo /bin/true; nc termbin.com 9999 < <( sudo apt-get update 2>&1; apt-cache policy dvdstyler 2>&1 )
<tomreyn> roracle: okay in that case you can skip this
<roracle> okay.
<roracle> see, i'm starting up a small business of transferring VHS to DVD, so I wanted to test that software out to see how it worked. Is there any alternative that other people prefer that works as well?
<Meili> talx: what are you using? kickstart or preseed? The example preseed file has a keyboard layout selection example. Are you saying the example doesn't work for you?
<roracle> tomreyn: i think I'll learn Bombono instead.  i wish point upgrades wouldn't break software from 6 months ago u.u;;;
<Ool> you can put pressed lines into a KS file :)
<talx> Meili: preseed
<tomreyn> roracle: https://alternativeto.net/software/dvdstyler/?platform=linux
<talx> Meili :
<talx> d-i console-setup/ask_detect boolean false
<talx> d-i keyboard-configuration/xkb-keymap=us
<talx> this is my keyboard selection settings
<talx> still showing continue on keyboard layout screen
<Meili> talx: "d-i keyboard-configuration/xkb-keymap=us" is not correct if I look at the example
<talx> show me the example please
<Meili> talx: according to the example file you should have "d-i keyboard-configuration/xkb-keymap select us"
<talx> thank you
<talx> going to try it now
 * talx corssing fingers while typing
<talx> +is
<rollappuser> yo
<rollappuser> yo whats up
<cognitiaclaeves> I'm trying to get specific syslog messages to be forwarded to a log aggregator. I'm having a little trouble figuring out how to write a filter to persist the messages to a file, and also send the message to the log aggregator.
<theblackpearl> i barely know what any of that means cognitiac lol
<cognitiaclaeves> It seems like the output from journalctl is not consistent with the fields to filter for rsyslog.
<tomreyn> cognitiaclaeves: this question may be better addressed to #ubuntu-server
<blackflow> cognitiaclaeves: can you give an example? and that's in the context of forwarding to syslog, yes?
<cognitiaclaeves> @blackflow, I'll post to #ubuntu-server, thanks.
<talx> Meili: its still showing the continue button in the keyboard layout selection
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> i want to install intelligj IDEA should I use snap or install the normal deb?
<blackflow> seven-eleven: is there a .deb package even?
<seven-eleven> blackflow, dont find one, seems they only distribute a snap :|
<seven-eleven> a snap a new thing, read it a few times now
<blackflow> yeah.
<seven-eleven> mhm
<seven-eleven> "universal linux packages" sounds good
<blackflow> and misleading.
<lordcirth_> I used snap to install ipfs, works well. But I wouldn't use a snap if there's a .deb.
<Meili> talx: I'm sorry to hear that. I'm currently don't have the time to help you further, but: make sure the keyboard selection is somewhere at the beginning of the file and any followup rules are correct.
<Meili> talx: you could try if this file works https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt and if so, modify it to suit your needs
<talx> okay ty
<talx> for your time and effort
<benjamin_w> may I ask how to scroll weechat's topic?
<tomreyn> yes
<B1ack0p> hi
<lordcirth_> B1ack0p, hi
<benjamin_w> Black0p, Hi
<B1ack0p> i was trying to update but i got error telling " failed, you may have broken packages. Aborting... "
<B1ack0p> full paste is here : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NTx9hSCRCF/
<benjamin_w> update?
<B1ack0p> yes
<B1ack0p> usual updates
<B1ack0p> how can i fix it?
<lordcirth_> B1ack0p, sudo apt install -f?
<lordcirth_> It will try to auto-fix
<benjamin_w> sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg  @Black0p
<benjamin_w> try this
<blackflow> that's a 1, not l
<B1ack0p> lol yes 1
<benjamin_w> omg thanks
<benjamin_w> this mono font Im sorry
<lordcirth_> tab-completion :)
<benjamin_w> lordcirth_: I was wondering tab doesn't work, because 1 and l
<B1ack0p> now it doesnt say there are broken packages
<B1ack0p> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<benjamin_w> B1ack0p: try re configure libdvd and try again
<B1ack0p> is it fixed?
<benjamin_w> re run `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade` and I think you good to go
<OerHeks> that dpkg libdvd is needed to run the dvd codec installer
<B1ack0p> thank you benjamin_w  now no error
<B1ack0p> :)
<OerHeks> see the dvd manual?
<benjamin_w> np glad you fix it
<B1ack0p> what dvd?
<B1ack0p> i have dvd rom maybe because of that?
<OerHeks> *if* you want to play dvd movie, or some mediafiles need it too
<B1ack0p> nope i usually stream online
<benjamin_w> I thought you need it if you have dvd rom
<OerHeks> oke, then you are fine
<Sicnus> What is the default clipboard manager in Ubuntu 18.10 and how do I turn it off?  It is killing my copy/paste buffer.
<OerHeks> there is no standard clipboard manager?
<blackflow> $32k question: how is it "killing" your copy/paste buffer?
<teward> Sicnus: there is no 'default' clipboard manager beyond the standard clipboard.
<blackflow> I'm gonna hazard a guess and say you're not running a DE that's unifying the TWO xorg clipboards probably?
<Sicnus> when I highlight text... it stays highlighted for a second then disappears.  I noticed this happened before and I turned off the clipboard thing in the top right.  Now that I've rebooted it has the same behavior but the clipboard isn't present.
<Sicnus> Running default ubuntu "unity" gnome.
<blackflow> unity OR gnome
<Sicnus> I guess it's Unity.
<blackflow> and what cliboard thing "in the top right"? do you have a non-standard extension there?
<Sicnus> Whatever came with it.   I didn't install it.
<teward> Sicnus: if it's 18.10 then you're on GNOME
<Sicnus> I'll try a different DE to see if I have the same issue.
<Sicnus> brb
<teward> Sicnus: it sounds like you have an extra extension installed
<Bundestrojaner> hello, I'm struggling with installing Kubuntu 18 on a Intel ATOM-Tablet (Medion E1240T). I've created a usb-stick following this: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin/#Verwendung-fuer-U-EFI
<Bundestrojaner> The USB-Stick is not listed in the Tablet's Boot-Manager at start...
<OerHeks> Bundestrojaner, we do not recommend using unetbootin, surprised the german wiki gives that advise
<OerHeks> does that cheap Medion E1240T have a fully 64 bit uefi?
<OerHeks> and check if the usb works on an other machine, saves you time too
<Bundestrojaner> OerHeks: i don't know if it recommends it, i'm using unetbootins since years and never had problems with it. I've also tried 7z x, same result.
<Bundestrojaner> When i boot the installed OS (debian Stable), it recognizes and mounts the USB
<Sicnus> Figured it out.  So there was some tool:   clipit  (wth?)  It was running...  (Oh and I was running Ubuntu not Unity DE)  anyway...  the clipit had a setting to wipe my history every 1 second.
<Sicnus> lawl
<OerHeks> oh, debian ..
<OerHeks> Sicnus, someone must have installed clipit
<Bundestrojaner> OerHeks: i've read it doesn't support 64bit, but will this keep the USB-stick from being recognized?
<Bundestrojaner> "oh, debian .." - that's why i want to change to kubuntu ;)
<Sicnus> No, I'm on Ubuntu 18.10 (upgraded from 18.04 and 17.10/17.04 )
<Sicnus> anyway figured it out.  That was annoying.
<OerHeks> Bundestrojaner, what does not support 64 bit? your medion?
<OerHeks> if so, use a 32 bit iso and install legacy
<Bundestrojaner> OerHeks: ok, i'll try the 32bit iso. What do you mean by "install legacy"?
<Bundestrojaner> and which method of creating the usb install medium do you recommend?
<OerHeks> legacy = non uefi
<OerHeks> on linux, dd, on windows rufus or etcher
<OerHeks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Bundestrojaner> OerHeks: the Boot manager says "EFI Boot Devices". i don't know if it supports non-uefi
<benjamin_w> how can I scroll channel topic in weechat?
<OerHeks> Bundestrojaner, me neither, but efi boot devices, that is where the ubuntu usb should be visable
<Bundestrojaner> OerHeks: and how do i create a "non-uefi" install stick?
<yuradoc> hello. Kali Linux related. i made some manipulation with 'su', 'sudo', 'runuser' I've got that my terminals run starting 'hlkali#', title contains 'Terminal -', desktop default background image disappeared
<yuradoc> what's wrong?
<ioria> Bundestrojaner, i think you need this included in your usb media: https://github.com/hirotakaster/baytail-bootia32.efi
<Bundestrojaner> ioria: simply copy it to the usb disk's root folder?
<ioria> Bundestrojaner, in /EFI/boot
<Bundestrojaner> thx, i'll try it
<ioria> Bundestrojaner, https://community.medion.com/t5/Notebook-Netbook/E2216T-Linux-installieren/td-p/37427
<OerHeks> ubuntu is hybrid, legacy & uefi  .. Medion E1240T is cherry trail
<OerHeks> but he has debian installed before, so he surely know what to do
<ioria> Bundestrojaner, do you have Debian on that thing ?
<Bundestrojaner> ioria: yes, debian stable 32bit
<Bundestrojaner> ofcourse it came with win10
<ioria> Bundestrojaner, ok
<Bundestrojaner> but i NEED 64bit, more and more applications doesn't support 32bit - which is quite understandable, amd64 has been released in ~2003
<ioria> Bundestrojaner, well, Ubuntu does not ship 32bit desktop ed. anymore
<Jubei> Hi. I was having some problems using a library (tensorflow) and had to modify my $PATH in /etc/environment to make it work. The problem now is that in bash every time I press TAB, I get an error message
<Jubei> pytho-bash: /usr/local/cuda-9.0/bin${PATH/: bad substitution
<Jubei> n3^C
<Jubei> here's my /etc/environment: http://codepad.org/08hDogoT
<Jubei> I'm pretty sure it's broken, I just don't know how to fix it
<Jubei> I'm guessing this is the offending line: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/usr/local/cuda-9.0/bin${PATH:+:${PATH}}"
<yvyz> Jubei: echo $PATH | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bundestrojaner> ioria: it succesfully booted! :) THX!!!
<Jubei> yvyz https://termbin.com/58dk
<yvyz> Don't know why you'd set as self referential ${PATH} in $PATH
<ioria> Bundestrojaner, good job
<Jubei> yvyz I received some instructions that I was suppoed to put in my bash_rc
<yvyz> Jubei: try completely removing ${PATH:+:${PATH}}
<Jubei> bashrc or bash profile don't remember which. But I thought I'd put it in /etc/environment so that ALL users benefit from it
<yvyz> If you need to attach the $PATH var you can append it to the end of the environment PATH as usual with :$PATH
<Jubei> yvyz i guess my first question is, was it right to modify /etc/environment for a path change that I want to affect all users?
<yvyz> That is not wrong
<Jubei> yvyz removing ${PATH:+:${PATH}} fixed things by the way. I don't know why that was there
<Jubei> thank you.
<yvyz> NP
<Jubei> yvyz so when /etc/environment is read by the login process, the $PATH environment variable already exists?
<yvyz> In essence, you were writing /etc/environment PATH with local user PATH, which is taking from etc/environment PATH... you have a loop condition
<Jubei> i.e. I'm overwriting it there?
<yvyz> Then, that variable argument placement was making the path section for /usr/local/cuda-9.0/bin looking like /usr/local/cuda-9.0/bin//usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/usr/local/cuda-9.0/bin${PATH:+:${PATH}}:/snap/bin
<Jubei> i see
<yvyz> Jubei: cat ~/.profile
<yvyz> And you will see how the PATH is effected per user
<EriC^> Jubei: this is what i have in my environment file, it's pretty stock PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"
<Jubei> yvyz there's no mention of /etc/environment in there ?
<EriC^> oddly enough mine has a PATH= unlike yours where the line only contains the list
<yvyz> Further path adjustments are stored in /etc/profile as well
<yvyz> /etc/environment is for system wide adjustments/assignments. /etc/xprofile is the PATH var for your x-session. /etc/profile/ is for individual shells and /etc/<shellid>.<shell>rc is for single instance shells while you are in them
<yvyz> THey build on each other to provide your entire shell $PATH
<yvyz> Jubei: This might help you: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/37676849/where-is-path-variable-set-in-ubuntu
<EriC^> it's odd to me how he has just a line there, whereas i have PATH=something
<Jubei> yvyz I'll read up on it thank you for the help.
<Jubei> EriC^ I also have PATH=
<yvyz> NP
<Jubei> http://codepad.org/0i5ojTSt
<yvyz> EriC^: it is not weird, it is normal.
<yvyz> The only issue was reflecting the $PATH (which will be the users final PATH) into the /etc/environment. not only that, it was called at the wrong time.
<Shigo> <Diablo-D3> erotic eggplant? is that the next ubuntu?
<yvyz> To fix the specific error and keep the ${PATH} assignment, he could have changed it to /usr/local/cude-9.0/bin:${PATH}
<teward> !offtopic | Shigo
<ubottu> Shigo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yvyz> Without the colon, the PATH construction was directly appending to /bin and referencing a directtory which does not exist
<Jubei> EriC^ what you're looking at in https://termbin.com/58dk is the result of the echo command. It's not a system config file
<EriC^> Jubei: where did this come from? ${LD_LIBRARY_PATH:+:${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}} it seems to have a coding error
<Jubei> EriC^ I think somebody in #tensorflow told me to do it so that python3 can use tensorflow
<EriC^> there's a ":" before it, and after the + another ":", so it would end up with ::stuff here
<EriC^> instead of blabla:stuff
<Jubei> EriC^ : I was wondering if that's a mistake as well
<EriC^> it seems legit
<EriC^> it means if the variable is set, use it
<Jubei> EriC^ I see.
<redfox> this is a test.don't reply.
<teward> !test | redfox
<ubottu> redfox: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<teward> testing is better off in other channels though
<A_Democrat> hhh
<redfox> @teward I was stay here.see what you're saying.
<running_man> hello
<EriC^> hello running_man
<running_man> Hello! How are you? I never thought I would get a reply...
<running_man> \w
<EriC^> i'm good thanks, yeah this is a support channel, if you ask a question people will reply back
<running_man> oh I see, thanks for letting me know
<EriC^> there's #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support stuff
<addajones> hey guys
<EriC^> hey addajones
<EriC^> running_man: no problem, is that the fortnite emote btw or just a coincidence?
<addajones> currently running pre-alpha 19.04.... once the code freezes is there a command i can run in terminal that will stop it auto updating and just stay on that final build?
<EriC^> running_man: i mean your nickname
<EriC^> !ubuntu+1 | addajones
<ubottu> addajones: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<EriC^> addajones: no idea, but they might know in #ubuntu+1
<addajones> ah okay got it guys sorry
<addajones> thank
<addajones> you
<EriC^> no problem
<running_man> How does one whisper?
<EriC^> running_man: /query <nick
<EriC^> running_man: /query <nick>
<Bundestrojaner> ioria, OerHeks: 64bit Kubuntu acutally works on it, thx again for your help!
<Bundestrojaner> (Medion itself wrote on their forums the Chipset would not be 64bit compatible...)
<hacker_man> hello
<hacker_man> How do I join ubuntu-offtopic?
<fleabeard> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hacker_man> Huh, I'
<hacker_man> tried it but it's not working
<OerHeks> hacker_man, the error is clear, you need to register, no guests
<qwebirc69795> Hello I did install 18.04 server to my old home server box and man things have changed. I did select LVM and use of entire disk but how I can check that how much space I actually got available or does that volume extend automatically?
<wilbert> try df -h
<tomreyn> JohnRivera: it doesn't extend automatically. lvs shows your logical volumes.
<tomreyn> pvs shows physical volumes (the storage the LVs actually reside on), vgs shows volume groups (just a way of grouping logical volumes).
<JohnRivera> tomreyn: I thought so. How I do check that how large current Logical Volume is?
<tomreyn> you will notice that you only have a fracture of your available storage in use currently.
<tomreyn> lvs tells you
<JohnRivera> tomreyn: am I right that I can add more harddrives to my logical volumes later on to extend space available on my server?
<tomreyn> you can extend space available to the VG this way, yes
<JohnRivera> okay
<tomreyn> JohnRiverabut you can also just add more VGs if you prefer, or just partitiont he space and put file systems on those partitions the old way, or whatever you like to do
<tomreyn> LVM2 seems ot be new to you, it really isnt that new. and the other concepts of partition table, partitions, software raid continue to exist.
<tomreyn> what's new is really just the installer.
<tomreyn> zfs is rather new, btrfs is a bit new.
<JohnRivera> tomreyn: yeah it is new for me, my project was pretty much frozen and almost forgotten for couple of years, so returning to it and seeing so many things changed is kinda surprising.
<tomreyn> but ext4 is still kind of the default
<tomreyn> the new server installer still has a few short comings so some people prefer the alternative server installer with its old but (mostly) working "debian-installer"
<JohnRivera> tomreyn: where to get that?
<tomreyn> on the website, under server -> downloads
<tomreyn> JohnRivera: what will also be new to you is systemd, i guess. generally you should read the release notes.
<tomreyn> !releasenotes
<ubottu> For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<JohnRivera> tomreyn: Yeah I really should
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> how is the program (VNC/RDP client) called, if I had to run it from a command line
<OerHeks> remmina?
<TheWild> possibly - I still have this program. Thank you OerHeks.
<OerHeks> have fun!
<vlad__> e
<slingamn> i have an issue where periodically X freezes completely, most likely due to a bug in the i915 driver
<slingamn> https://gist.github.com/slingamn/caefd156b3a461e6c52ea30971b0478f dmesg output
<slingamn> this used to happen more often; i set `intel_iommu=igfx_off` on the kernel command line, which seems to mitigate somewhat, but it can still happen
<caldarella> * Hi guys, I have a problem with conky 1.10.8 the problem is appear and disappear of text in the desktop (flickering)
<caldarella> * this is my settings https://pastebin.com/cgfQWHH3
<tomreyn> slingamn: the hang looks somewhat similar to the oops, and neither should be there.
<OerHeks> caldarella, some manuals give a clue: double_buffer yes
<OerHeks> caldarella, and more tweaks to fix stuff, old page, still valid https://saraithegeek.wordpress.com/2009/04/15/how-to-fix-conky-flickering-borders-and-drop-shadows/
<tomreyn> slingamn: is the system fully patched? (i notice the kernel is)
<slingamn> yeah
<tomreyn> slingamn: do you suspend / resume? does this also happen before suspend? do oyu have ACPI errors on boot?
<slingamn> i never suspend or resume (this is a desktop)
<slingamn> i don't see anything that looks like an ACPI error
<slingamn> i should mention, this gets triggered by specific applications, in particular image galleries in Eye of Gnome
<caldarella> OerHeks regarding double_buffer I had intentionally disabled it, because enabling it creates visualization problems
<slingamn> the traces suggest that i915's data structures are getting corrupted?
<tomreyn> slingamn: can you file a bug (ubuntu-bug linux) since i can't find a matching report.
<slingamn> will do
<tomreyn> slingamn: ubuntu-bug / launchpad will suggest possibly related bug reports while oyu file this one.
<OerHeks> caldarella, oke, maybe it is the gpu driver, what is the output of >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<OerHeks> in a pastebin, please
<tomreyn> slingamn: and please consider posting the bug # here once you got it.
<slingamn> will do
<caldarella> OerHeks Kernel driver in use: radeon
<OerHeks> caldarella, radeon, then i have no clue, for nvidia there were options in the settings..
<OerHeks> vsync and such,
<beepbeep_> guess what happened after rebooting my system for first time in three days this morning, tomreyn.. :(
<beepbeep_> guess I'm forced to fix my issue now. :P
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: hello. not sure, what happened?
<caldarella> OerHeks the problem I do not think is due to the video driver, I think it's due to a wrong configuration of the conky settings
<JohnRivera> got my probelm solved for now so I am out, might get back when my homebox is up and running properly
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: one of the commands that I ran undid one of my boot options, making my system freeze after 5s of startup.
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: I'm guessing it was the purge-all
<beepbeep_> or maybe it was this one "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. can't remember if I ran that one though.
<slingamn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1815508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1815508 in linux (Ubuntu) "Xorg freezes due to kernel hung task in the i915 driver" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> slingamn: thanks, will have a look later.
<slingamn> awesome, thanks
<tomreyn> slingamn: i mean, just out of interest - i doubt i will be able to add anything useful to it
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: neither apt --purge autoremove nor apt update nor apt dist-upgrade should prevent the system from booting unless there is another serious issue.
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: i'm looking at irc logs, trying to remember what the issue was exactly. if you can sum it up again this might make it easier (in case you were looking for guidance tonight)-
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: I'm going to try a couple of things based on our previous conversation. I'll be back later and attempt to explain everything in case of failure.
<beepbeep_> o/
<tomreyn> good luck!
<tomreyn> slingamn: hmm this looks like you didn't use ubuntu-bug to file it. can you "apport-collect 1815508" on an affected system?
<barosn> how can i burn few debian ISO files in one iso?
<tomreyn> (that's unless you didn't do it on purpose to not potentially exhibit serial numbers or the like)
<tomreyn> barosn: on which ubuntu version?
<barosn> 19.04
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | barosn
<ubottu> barosn: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<barosn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<barosn> 18.04
<barosn> yes disco
<slingamn> what data is that going to collect exactly?
<leftyfb> barosn: If you are running Ubuntu 19.04(disco), then you need to go to #ubuntu+1 for support. We do not support unreleased versions of ubuntu here.
<barosn> ok
<barosn> sorry
<barosn> ... do you know about previous versions though ?
<benjamin_w> does touchbar MBP can handle linux well?
<leftyfb> barosn: go to #ubuntu+1 for support
<tomreyn> slingamn: example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1813423/comments/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813423 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Frequent system freezing with i915 error "*ERROR* Atomic update failure on pipe A"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<swimllamaswim> Hey, so I'm trying to get my server up and going with Lubuntu, just a basic older supermicro board. I was able to get the installer booted with acpi=off but now that it's installed, it won't boot. The computer reboots shortly after selecting start lubuntu, regardless of if it's in recovery or not
<babou_tunt> has the whole "Prime Display" nvidia driver issue been figured out yet, where you cant get the external monitor past 30hz?
<babou_tunt> I haven't found anything on google
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: I have failed to add a boot parameter to my kernel. I can boot into GNU GRUB. But all tutorials tell me that I need to highlight the kernel that I want to use and press the "e" key. I never get to highlight a kernel. When I press "esc" while booting, I boot straight into GRUB. Don't have the change to select anything.
<tomreyn> slingamn: looks like you got a reply already. i didn't see nouveau crashing on what you posted on the gist.
<slingamn> i'm not using any nvidia hardware, or nouveau
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: what does "grub" look like? is a back background and a blinking cursor at a text prompt, like a shell? or is it a colorful menu where you can navigate up/down?
<beepbeep_> black, cursor text prompt. When I tab, I get a list of available commands.
<dipped12> 4931049275647512
<tomreyn> !ot | dipped12
<ubottu> dipped12: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: you'd get this when you hit escape even after the menu was drawn, can you reboot there again? or wait a few minutes and i'll try to remember how to load the menu from there
<ioria> swimllamaswim, try to remove acpi=off
<swimllamaswim> ioria, I added acpi=off to grub and it did actually boot
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: makes sense, I was repeatedly hitting escape.
<ioria> swimllamaswim, ok
<swimllamaswim> now that it's installed, I mean. wouldn't boot either way without it
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: is this an uefi or bios boot?
<ioria> swimllamaswim, does it boot now ?
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: I don't know what "uefi boot" or "bios boot" means. How can I check?
<swimllamaswim> It does, obviously some things aren't quite right (dont think power management is working properly) but yeah
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: I am dual booting windows. I'm on Windows right now.
<ioria> swimllamaswim, ok;   paste   cat /proc/cmdlineù
<ioria> swimllamaswim, ok;   paste   cat /proc/cmdline
<lordcirth_> beepbeep_, ls /sys/firmware/efi
<swimllamaswim> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.18.0-10-generic root=UUID=bb84f908-73ec-418a-a444-cc646445b9db ro quiet splash acpi=off
<lordcirth_> beepbeep_, also for windows: https://itsfoss.com/check-uefi-or-bios/
<ioria> swimllamaswim, ok, first update the kernel and then try to reboot ; sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade; reboot
<beepbeep_> lordcirth_: on windows, my bios mode is UEFI
<swimllamaswim> alrighty
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: okay, so you boot using UEFI. then try booting into linux again, keep hitting escape again but try to stop doing so when the grub menu shows up
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: okay, thx, I'll give it a go
<beepbeep_> brb
<swimllamaswim> Updated everything, still rebooting without acpi=off
<ioria> swimllamaswim, have you rebooted ?
<swimllamaswim> yes
<ioria> swimllamaswim,  paste again   cat /proc/cmdline
<tomreyn> swimllamaswim: there is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1814555 but you shouldn't have it if you're fully patched.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1814555 in linux (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Ubuntu boot failure. 4.18.0-14 boot stalls. (does not boot)" [High,Fix released]
<swimllamaswim> it's the same thing as last time except vmlinuz-4.18.0-15
<ioria> current for cosmic is 4.18.0.15
<ioria> swimllamaswim, ok, try to shutdown
<ioria> swimllamaswim, and restart obviously
<tomreyn> cat /proc/version would tell whether it's 4.18.0-15 build #16
<ioria> swimllamaswim, the reason i'am asking is that acpi=off might stop a correct shutdown
<swimllamaswim> Alrighty, I'll try again
<swimllamaswim>  
<tomreyn> babou_tunt: if this is a bug, then there should be a bug report about it, where you could subscribe to, potentially help testing + find a fix, and get notified as it's fixed.
<swimllamaswim> seems to be hanging during shutdown
<ioria> swimllamaswim, how much ?
<swimllamaswim> As in not doing anything, I cant switch out of the x server, just stuck on the lubuntu shutdown screen with one of the dots illuminated
<ioria> swimllamaswim, but it works in 'reboot' ?
<swimllamaswim> It rebooted itself earlier after updating, seemed to work
<swimllamaswim> I'll try rebooting it though
<ioria> swimllamaswim, if reboot works, i'd rather focus on 'shutdown'
<swimllamaswim> okay
<ioria> swimllamaswim,  from tewrminal   lxsession-logout ; sudo halt -p
<swimllamaswim> Okay, give me just a minute to get it back up
<demetris> hello
<swimllamaswim> It's still just hanging as soon as I click shutdown
<demetris> i need to start a one time tftp server from inside a folder serving one file(*.img) at 192.168.1.1 so i can recover my router
<ioria> swimllamaswim,  and the 2 cmds above ?
<demetris> any help appreciated
<swimllamaswim> lxsession-logout just pulled up a menu with options to reboot, shut down, hibernate, etc
<demetris> sorry tftp client
<demetris> NOT server
<swimllamaswim> sudo halt -p just causes the same thing
<ioria> swimllamaswim,  try this   in /etc/default/grub   and after run sudo update-grub   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\""
<tomreyn> demetris: did you already choose a tfpt client then?
<demetris> i have no idea
<demetris> no i didnt
<demetris> found tftpd32 but is windows
<tomreyn> demetris: do you just need to transfer a file or do anything else?
<demetris> push a file to the uboot of my router looking at 192.168.1.1 for a client with an image
<demetris> tomreyn: if i run this inside the folder that holds the image will it work?
<demetris> atftp --option "mode octet" --option "timeout  60" --verbose --trace -p -l code.bin 192.168.1.1
<demetris> code.bin is the image
<tomreyn> demetris: i'm only a little into the tftp client, not into atftp. have you looked at the atftp man page? have you looked how others have done it with your very router model?
<demetris> nothing found
<demetris> so i will try this and see if it works
<simon_> Hi
<demetris> will be offline for a while
<tomreyn> demetris: you did not find the man page? which router is it?
<tomreyn> oh well
<OerHeks> do you have curl installed? curl --upload-file ./code.bin https://transfer.sh/code.bin
<simon_> Ubuntu Mate on Raspi is nice c:
<OerHeks> and you get some https://transfer.sh/<blablabla>/code.bin
<shadoxx> Anyone know the "right" way of tweaking the ulimit for mariadb?
<shadoxx> i could edit the systemd service file directly, but that doesn't see "right"
<ikonia> shadoxx: what do you mean the right way
<shadoxx> the best practices way
<ikonia> what's wrong with the current limit
<ikonia> are you using an interactive shell, or an environment
<shadoxx> It goes against the recommendations
<shadoxx> for most "performance tuning mysql" guides i've been reading
<ikonia> what does ?
<ikonia> what is "wrong" with the current limit
<shadoxx> I'm 15+ year senior sysadmin. In the past I would've thrown it in /etc/security/limits.conf
<shadoxx> but systemd has changed some things
<ikonia> again .....what is wrong with the current limit
<shadoxx> I don't need a deep dive into my reasoning, I know this is what I want to do, just trying to figure out the best and accurate way of doing it
<ikonia> when you're asking for best practices, understanding the context is key
<OerHeks> jups, put a file in /etc/security/limits.d/ folder https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/457458/issue-on-updating-limits-conf-on-ubuntu-server-18-04
<shadoxx> But for this simple question, it's not tho
<ikonia> so asking for what is wrong with the current limit is a pretty reasonable question
<shadoxx> OerHeks: thank you!
<ikonia> shadoxx: it is, as you can set it many ways
<shadoxx> ikonia: the problem is that with systemd, i can edit the unit file directly, but that's going to get wiped on an update
<shadoxx> at the least, it'll ask me every time, potentially
<ikonia> shadoxx: again - no-one is saying to do that
<shadoxx> thus why i'm asking for best practices.
<ikonia> shadoxx: but it's important to understand context to give you correct advice
<ikonia> shadoxx: right, and why I'm telling you the best practice depends on context
<shadoxx> but it's not tho.
<ikonia> but it is
<OerHeks> linux finally get rid of populating config files directly, it is a convenience and security pleasure
<shadoxx> ok, give me a situation where editing the systemd unit would be "best practice" vs editing the security limits in /etc?
<ikonia> shadoxx: there are more than just those ways
<ikonia> and limits may cause different problems, depending on context
<ikonia> you have an answer you're happy with, I suggest you follow it
<shadoxx> ikonia: not when it's a standalone database server. and literally those are the only two ways you should be editing the ulimit
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> there are multiple ways
<shadoxx> ok, school me then.
<ikonia> but you have an answer you like, so stick with it
<shadoxx> ikonia: pretned like i don't know anything. how would *you* go about doing it
<OerHeks> i hope i gave no bad answer
<ikonia> shadoxx: pretend that you've answered the questions I asked...no
<ikonia> OerHeks: nothing wrong with it if it meets the use case
<shadoxx> OerHeks: nah, that's the way i was leaning anyway
<shadoxx> ikonia: it's a standalone database server, freshly minted.
<ikonia> shadoxx: why are you telling me this ?
<shadoxx> the context is that it's replacing an existing server which is heavily loaded, and colocated with other services
<shadoxx> ikonia: you wanted context
<ikonia> shadoxx: that's not the context
<ikonia> shadoxx: I asked what the problems where with the current limits,
<ikonia> shadoxx: you have an answer - use it
<ikonia> I'm not interested in begging for information
<shadoxx> sounds like you don't know what you're talking about. simple questions require simple solutions. not a deep dive into my infrastructure
<ikonia> shadoxx: pretty sure I do
<shadoxx> cool
<ikonia> hence why I asked for the context to try to get you the best option
<shadoxx> :thumbs_up:
<ikonia> if it was black and white I'd just say dump it in the limits.d
<caldarella> #stubby How can I make the Google DNS public key (tls_pubkey_pinset) automatically update?
<tomreyn> caldarellahave your tried looking for a stubby channel? it's quite new software, personally i haven't worked with it, yet
<tomreyn> caldarella: ^
<caldarella> tomreyn in the official page https://github.com/getdnsapi/stubby I not found IRC channel
<shadoxx> ikonia: regardless of my wonderful attitude, i appreciate you trying to help
<ikonia> shadoxx: no sweat for me
<esro> soo all my filesystems went RO
<esro> how do i untrash my rig... except getting rid of nvidia ?
<ikonia> getting rid of nvidia ?
<ikonia> what has that got to do with your file systems ?
<esro> well i am blaming nvidia.
<esro> :D
<ikonia> why ?
<esro> you are offtopic
<esro> fsck says filesystem is in use... while being ro
<ikonia> what ?
<tomreyn> caldarella: hmm right, apparently there's just a mailing list
<esro> ....
<ikonia> esro: yeah, you can run fsck on an mounted file system
<esro> no i cant.
<esro> that is the thing
<esro> it broke for no reason
<tomreyn> caldarella: maybe try #dns
<esro> and i am blaming nvidia... because it was last update
<ikonia> esro: there will always be a reason
<esro> yes, like why dont we just nuke the fuckers
<ikonia> what makes you think it was/has anything to do with nvidia
<ikonia> esro: tone down the language please
<esro> it was last update.
<esro> sorry. i am not going tune down. i prefer to leave. bye.
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: sooo .. totally fixed my stuff. I'm still on the mainline kernel though. Enough for one day.
<tgm4883> cd ~/y
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: so my problem was nouveau nvidea drivers.
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: causing system freeze ~5s after startup.
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: glad you got things into a working state again.
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: did you file a bug there, yet?
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: haha .. well .. now it's back to the original problem.
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: not sure if I have to. Think it has already been filed. Let me link you some resources.
<tomreyn> only launchpad.net counts, bonus points for bugzilla.kernel.org (or the relevant mailing lists)
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: Here is a thread of people trying to fix ubuntu on Dell XPS. https://www.reddit.com/r/Dell/comments/9puckt/ubuntu_1810_on_dell_xps_15_9570/ . Heres the resource that ultimately helped me the most: http://www.palindrome.co.uk/p/blog-page_23.html
<tomreyn> see above ;-)
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1797538 is mentioned on https://www.reddit.com/r/Dell/comments/9puckt/ubuntu_1810_on_dell_xps_15_9570/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797538 in linux (Ubuntu) "watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [kworker/0:1:85]" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> do you see those messages on your log then?
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: how can I check that?
<tomreyn> if the system doest freeze, run dmesg (from an ssh session if the graphical output fails and tty switching, too)
<tomreyn> *doesn't freeze
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: you can also "dmesg --follow" which will keep printing newly logged messages on screen
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: "freezes does 5s after boot" mean that it freezes entirely, or can you still do things such as reboot with ctrl-alt-f3 followed by ctrl-alt-del ?
<tomreyn> if so, the ssh approach should help getting logs.
<facundoPro> dsd
<facundoPro> sdsdsdsddsdsdsdsdsdsdsds
<lol2> Hey guys, what's going on in here.. anything interesting?\
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: a "freeze" means that I can't use mouse or keyboard. To clarify, my system doesnt freeze anymore right now.
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: yes, but to report a bug you'd want to capture the error when it occurs.
<tomreyn> so you'd need to reproduce it, and then capture it somehow.
<beepbeep_> so you're saying to remove the bootoptions and capture it somethow
<tomreyn> i guess so, if removing those boot options triggers it.  does removing those boot options also trigger it on this mainline kernel?
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: ha .. haha! the tought gives me a little shiver.
<beepbeep_> tomreyn, yes, removing the boot options will trigger it on this mainline kernel.
<tomreyn> if so, install the latest mainline kernel and boot into that, first witht he extra kernel options set, then without.
<tomreyn> here's a script you can use to download and verify the latest mainline kernels https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tomreyn/scripts/master/wget_kernel_mainline.sh
<tomreyn> don't try the RC (release candidate) ones but the latest stable, should be 4.20.something
<riiot232> hello
<tomreyn> 4,20,7 exactly
<tomreyn> hi riiot232
<riiot232> hey
<riiot232> so what is this chat all about?
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: okay, I'll do this next weekend. wasn't planning on spending time on this today. Kind of had to.. my system freezing and all .. :P
<riiot232> ok
<tomreyn> riiot232: /topic
<riiot232> how do I look at commads?
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: yeah, this is a bit advanced, i admit
<beepbeep_> tomreyn: I'm gonna grab a cup of tea, watch some tv. Thx for all the help, I'll ping you later when I find the courage next weekend to reproduce this problem.
<tomreyn> beepbeep_: cool. maybe see you then
<riiot232> see yaa beepbeep_
<Bashing-om> riiot232: In terminal ' man <command> ' .
<riiot232> ok
<beepbeep_> o/
<riiot232> so this is like terminal
<riiot232> but with all the commands starting with /
<tomreyn> !irc | riiot232
<ubottu> riiot232: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see !alis - See also !Guidelines
<Bashing-om> riiot232: Sorta .. the '/' depends on your client.
<riiot232> ok
<riiot232> thx
<puxavida> I did an update today on 18.10 and got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gZcmtFw5bB/
<puxavida> It does the udevadm trigger stuff then quits at 80%.  I've never seen that before.  Is an OK process for an update?
<puxavida> I checked and the update did get installed.  Just looks odd the way it quit at 80%
<puxavida> The update was for package libu2f-udev
<pragmaticenigma> probably output wasn't updated prior to reach 100%... if you can confirm the new package is installed, I think that's all that is needed
<puxavida> ok.  thanks
<pragmaticenigma> I don't now what that process was doing personally, one of the developer channels for ubuntu might be able to help or direct you
<Bashing-om> !info libu2f-udev | puxavida
<ubottu> puxavida: libu2f-udev (source: libu2f-host): Universal 2nd Factor (U2F) common files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 17 kB
<Bashing-om> !info libu2f-udev cosmic | puxavida
<ubottu> puxavida: libu2f-udev (source: libu2f-host): Universal 2nd Factor (U2F) common files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.6-1ubuntu0.1 (cosmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 21 kB
<tomreyn> https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/libu/libu2f-host/libu2f-host_1.1.6-1ubuntu0.1/changelog
<puxavida> I looked at dpkg.log and it looks like it installed ok.
<swift110> hey
<Nightmarevega> hi
<Nightmarevega> lazor
<pragmaticenigma> swift110: Hello, is there an Ubuntu support question we can help answer for you?
<piyaXO> how to connect to an IRC site
<pragmaticenigma> piyaXO: This channel specializes in Ubuntu support related questions. If you would like to learn more about IRC, you can try asking in #freenode
<piyaXO> recently installed ubuntu ; unable to get audio from youtube
<piyaXO> pragmaticenigma:tried to install vapi - by installing libva; but gmm doesnt instal
<pragmaticenigma> !info vapi
<ubottu> Package vapi does not exist in bionic
<pragmaticenigma> piyaXO: I don't know what vapi is
<piyaXO> goal is not to install vapi however i need help in setting up audio driver for a recent installation of ubuntu on intel motherboard
<pragmaticenigma> piyaXO: Ubuntu doesn't require drivers like Microsoft Windows does. Everything you need should work without any intervention. If you recently installed Ubuntu, and had no audio, you should have come here first. Someone here would be more skilled at trying to help
<pragmaticenigma> Since I am unaware of what vapi is or what it means, I'm going to assume that you installed software from a site other than through Ubuntu's package management or software center. This channel only supports applications obtained through Ubuntu's software center or its package management applications
<piyaXO> Pragmaticenigma : Understood, Thanks. I just came to know about IRC just a while ago too. regarding vaapi  I just attempted tried google found the link  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver from github etc..
<piyaXO> Pragmaticenigma : could not find any from software center. Installed vlc player
<pragmaticenigma> !info vaapi
<ubottu> Package vaapi does not exist in bionic
<pragmaticenigma> !info intel-vaapi
<ubottu> Package intel-vaapi does not exist in bionic
<pragmaticenigma> !info intel-vaapi-driver
<ubottu> Package intel-vaapi-driver does not exist in bionic
<OerHeks> did you install restricted extras?
<piyaXO> Pragmaticenigma: i dont have media for playing in vlc to check audio is working. I tried browser and opened youtube but cant hear anythin .Please advise on how to get the audio
<piyaXO> no have not installed any restricted extras .
<pragmaticenigma> piyaXO: well for starters... vaapi is for the video driver, not audio
<piyaXO> for the add-ons there are some already installed. do i need to install all the addons.
<pragmaticenigma> what web browser are you using piyaXO
<piyaXO> yeah felt it might have audio too:-p
<piyaXO> Firefox
<OerHeks> !info info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<OerHeks> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 66 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<OerHeks>  for the audio part, you would
<piyaXO> video plays but cant hear anything
<OerHeks> restart your browser after install, i guess
<mobius> Have there been some outages of the ubuntu servers? I'm getting a lot of transient network errors like "E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ ...404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]"
<OerHeks> mobius, maybe there is a sync going on, wait a minute and update lists with apt update
<ber532k> mobius: did you do apt update?
<mobius> ber532k: yeah I did
<piyaXO> Pragmaticenigma  Installed sound application
<piyaXO> Pragmaticenigma  and changes the profile to HDMI
<jonfatino> Hello I have booted to a ubuntu 16.04 livecd. I have a preseed kickstart file. I want to launch the ubiquity installer (debian installer) and just pass the preseed kickstart file and have it install. How do I do this? I have read 50 docs online and I want to do this in a livecd rather than pass it as a kernel/boot paramater.
<mozambique> hello
<mozambique> greedings
<di_> Hello!
<mozambique> is there a diference between ubuntu and mint
<mozambique> or diferent flavours
<mozambique> ups
<mozambique> a channel for cha
<mozambique> *chat
<Bashing-om> mozambique: Short answer - yes there are many difference.
<Bashing-om> !mint | mozambique
<ubottu> mozambique: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<ber532k> the main version of mint is based on unbuntu, but is not an official part (just some guys who copied ubuntu things and added their own changes)
<ber532k> s/unbuntu/ubuntu/
<mozambique> ok
<mozambique> thanks
<mozambique> I cant put irc.spotchat.org in xchat???
<jeremy31> xchat is no longer supported
<mozambique> what
<mozambique> is hexchat
<Bashing-om> !hexchat | mozambique
<mozambique> !hexchat
<jeremy31> hexchat is based on xchat but still is supported
<mozambique> nice
<mozambique> I will sudo it
<jeremy31> The spotchat IRC should be in the hexchat server list
<mozambique> jeremy do we know
<mozambique> looks like I saw you
<OerHeks> jeremy31, unlikely that ever happens
<OerHeks> ( connected to the main #freenode server that is)
<OerHeks> mozambique, you need to setup a new connection
<jeremy31> mozambique: click on ircs://irc.spotchat.org
<mozambique> ok
<mozambique> ok I have to fo
<mozambique> ok I have to go
<mozambique> sorry about that
<mozambique> ok
<OerHeks> mozambique, have fun!
<jeremy31> Only one reason to want to be on spotchat IRC
<Linuxuser> jeremy31 what's spotchat?
<fleabeard> is the only way to install thunderbird in ubuntu is by using the snap package? It's all that shows up when I search for 'thunderbird' in software manager
<fleabeard> Linuxuser, spotchat is another irc network
<jeremy31> fleabeard: Thunderbird should be installed by default
<Linuxuser> Ohh okay, got it thanks.
<fleabeard> jeremy31, sorry, should have mentioned I installed ubuntu-budgie minimalist
<fleabeard> got myself a rather limited netbook :(
<jeremy31> The only active channels on spotchat IRC are linux mint
<fleabeard> and if you want linux mint support, might I suggest their forum over their irc channel. That channel is off the charts toxic.
<Bashing-om> fleabeard: There are lighter mail clients than thunderbird :)
<fleabeard> Bashing-om, oh I'm sure hehe, I'm still very new to linux and thunderbird is often touted around as being the best
<fleabeard> at any rate, the snap thunderbird offered doesn't seem to play any notification sounds when new mail arrives. Even when I set a specific file for it to use. I get nothing :(
<Bashing-om> !info thunderbird | fleabeard
<ubottu> fleabeard: thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:60.4.0+build2-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 42505 kB, installed size 167225 kB
<Bashing-om> !info sylpheed | fleabeard
<ubottu> fleabeard: sylpheed (source: sylpheed): Light weight e-mail client with GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1-1ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 769 kB, installed size 2330 kB
<fleabeard> I'll give that a shot Bashing-om thanks!
<Bashing-om> fleabeard: I have run both .. and for my use case ... sylpheed suits .( core install too )
<riiot232> man help
<fleabeard> !help riiot232
<riiot232> hello
<Bashing-om> riiot232: ' man man '
<riiot232> no I was trying to do a command
 * riiot232 hello
<riiot232> umm
<pjs> I run 18.04, currently on kernel 4.15.0-43-generic, is there an issue with grabbing a mainline kernel from kernel.ubuntu.com and installing it? Should be fine right?
<ryu0> pjs: those kernels aren't signed, so if you use secure boot, the system won't boot again.
<pjs> ryu0: that's a bios setting?
<ryu0> pjs: yes, but only relevant if you're using UEFI.
<pjs> ryu0: I am 99% sure I have secure boot disabled
<ryuo> pjs: well, you asked about possible issues.
<pjs> ryuo: yea, thank you! I will verify before doing it
<riiot232> hello
<Bashing-om> !ask | riiot232
<ubottu> riiot232: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<riiot232> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4510U CPU @ 2.00GHz (1.72GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.5 GiB Total (2.5 GiB Free) Swap: 9.7 GiB Total (7.8 GiB Free) • Storage: 82.6 GB / 381.5 GB (298.9 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller • Uptime: 2w 0d 3h 57m 1s
<riiot232> I am trying commands so that is why I am doing this of not making a complete sentence I try something then I test something else
<OerHeks> riiot232, please do not test here, there is #test for that, thanks
<Bashing-om> !test | riiot232
<ubottu> riiot232: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
#ubuntu 2019-02-12
<riiot232> :)
<riiot232> wait so where can I do the test?
<riiot232> tests*
<Bashing-om> riiot232: In the channel #test.
<riiot232> ok
<riiot232> thx
<janat08> i'm trying to pass / as argument in CLI
<janat08> i don't know how to escape it
<janat08> nm
<Seveas_> you don't need to
<yuta> hi
<yuta> f
<yuta> im having an issue with an ubuntu live usb
<yuta> 5 -10 minutes after login it returns back to login screen
<yuta> boot.log only contains normal startup info
<steelingbox> This is normal behavior
<yuta> any idea?
<yuta> even without logging in to the gui. using any tty gets me back to login screen after a while
<yuta> it is really annoying
<steelingbox> You really haveng given any useful info. Which version of Ubunu, hardware, etc.
<yuta> last stable version, it is a live usb with persistence
<yuta> i cant see anything useful, no error messages or anything like that
<steelingbox> so 18.10?
<Seveas_> where are you looking for messages, besides boot.log?
<steelingbox> Hardware your trying to run on?
<yuta> 18 04
<yuta> only boot.log
<yuta> i3 4 gb ram
<yuta> whereshould i see?
<Seveas> boot.log is mostly useless in this case. Try sudo journalctl -e and/or looking in /var/log/messages
<yuta> ohh
<yuta> write error,  no space left on device
<steelingbox> I would also be interested in /var/log/messages
<Seveas> Smell that? That's a smoking gun right there :D
<steelingbox> you be out of memory!
<janat08> why doesn't this command run, returning > instead
<janat08> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/8s424j4Zwt/
<Seveas> janat08: missing ' after Videos
<yuta> what can i safely remove?
<janat08> Seveas: ty
<yuta> i dont have many files, must be filled up with cache
<steelingbox> how big is the usb
<yuta> 16 gb, but persistence is only four
<steelingbox> Im assuming your installing apps as well?
<Seveas> yuta: which application is comlaining about no space left, and which device is it complaining about? `df -h` and `free -m` should also help in finding the troublemakers.
<OerHeks> that is the limit of casper rw, 4 gb
<yuta> rsyslogd
<yuta> it is the usb, im sure
<Seveas> yuta: what do `free -m`, `df -h`, `mount` and `sudo du -shc /var/log` say? Could you pastebin the output please
<steelingbox> Not true. Even if you run from a larger usb, your still stuck with casper limits
<yuta> free shows help msg
<yuta> my bad
<yuta> swap, all zero
<yuta> free 1131
<steelingbox> You should have several tempfs directories
<steelingbox> tmpfs*
<yuta> freed some space; lets see if it happens again
<yuta> write error log is gone
<yuta> looks fixed, thx
<janat08> I found 'dpkg -l' command for listing packages, is there a way to filter that to only show package names without the rest of info
<Seveas> janat08: pie the output to `awk '{print $2}'` :(
<Seveas> pipe*
<OerHeks> awk '/Package:/ {print $2}' /var/lib/dpkg/status
<janat08> I did: aptitude search '~i!~M' | awk '{print $2}'
<OerHeks> sometimes the metapackage is more convenient: apt-cache search . | grep -i "metapackage\|meta-package"
<Seveas> janat08: with aptitude it's actually easier: aptitude search '~i!~M' -F '%p'
<janat08> Seveas: you could just add /usr directory to /etc and /var to just backup the applications right?
<tpw_rules> hey so i'm on a 16.04 system where /etc/apt got completely removed. how do i restore it?
<tpw_rules> i don't have any backups. i tried making a sources.list but it doesn't work because the keys aren't set up correctly
<OerHeks> awesome, you need apt to restore the system .. how did you remove apt?
<tpw_rules> it's on an embedded system where they presumably didn't want people doing this kind of thing
<tpw_rules> ok so i fixed it with apt-key
<tpw_rules> is there any way now to like refresh apt so it's set up correctly again?
<OerHeks> so, how did you remove apt, and did you reboot after that?
<tpw_rules> i didn't. someone else who made this system did
<tpw_rules> anyway apt seems to work now
<lowao> May I post questions here? I am getting permission denied after manually extracting the tar.gz file of Discord. Any idea why?
<Bashing-om> lowao: Where did you extract it to ? Do "you" have permissions on that directory ?
<OerHeks> how do you extract? tar -xvzf discord-*.tar.gz shopuld preserve the right permissions, then you should move it to /opt/
<OerHeks> and the desktop launcher; sudo mv /opt/Discord/Discord.desktop /usr/share/applications/
<OerHeks> maybe you get a warning, to trust that .desktop file, as you do things manually
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> snap install discord
<lowao> I extracted it to ~/.local/share/Discord and ~/.discord even though I used tar -zxvf discord-*.tar.gz, but both complained about permission.
<lowao> OerHeks I tried running ./Discord & Discord.desktop, but both of them returned with permission denied.
<lowao> Bashing-om ~/.discord & /.local/share/Discord, but both returned with permission denied.
<OerHeks> one should move that to /opt/ , like i posted above, do not run it from your /home/  folder.. why not install the deb or snap?
<OerHeks> you get updates too, not by manually installing stuff
<lowao> I'm pretty horrible with manually installation. So, I am just trying to expose myself to it. I can't get electric sheep to install either which must be installed manually as well. [electricsheep.org/] Would you mind explaining to me why some application install to the home directory or others do not? Discord vs Teamviewer for exmaple. OerHeks
<OerHeks> well, you encounter that it won't start
<lowao> Yea. It's bummer. Thanks for the help, anyway. OreHeks
<lowao> OreHeks had to give it permissions to execute it.
<newdyn> boa noite galera
<newdyn> cade a galera do brasil
<aphid> hi, fresh install of 18.10 on a new SSD.  went smooth.  the SSD is not showing in my bios boot selection UI but is showing if I hit f11 for that boot menu
<dauie> Hello all, I recently bought a new wireless adapter (Asus USB-AC56), I have the drivers running fine 18.10, but the name that was automagically assigned to the iface is horrendous (wlx0492268c8794), and besides that it's length is causing an error in libpcap when activating an new handle. I followed this guide: https://rundata.wordpress.com/2013/11/20/renaming-network-interfaces/ to change my interface names, which worked for my pci wireless card, but not my n
<dauie> ew usb wireless adapter. Does anyone have any insight on how to rename this interface? Much love in advance.
<dauie> sorry my message got cut off. repost:
<dauie> Hello all, I recently bought a new wireless adapter (Asus USB-AC56), I have the drivers running fine 18.10, but the name that was automagically assigned to the iface is horrendous (wlx0492268c8794), and besides that it's length is causing an error in libpcap when activating an new handle. I followed this guide: https://rundata.wordpress.com/2013/11/20/renaming-network-interfaces/ to change my interface names, which worked for my pci wireless card, but not my n
<dauie> ew usb wireless adapter. Does anyone have any insight on how to rename this interface? Much love in advance.
<malwar3hun73r> somehow i ended up with multiple version of php installed, looks like php7.0 and php7.2 - is it possible to remove 7.0?
<malwar3hun73r> if i apt remove it shows up as php, php-curl, php7.2, php7.2-curl, etc
<newdyn> ping
<Gonandi> selamat pagi
<Gonandi> \ping
<gijoe3k> Hey guys and gals, would any of you be so kind to recommend your favorite video to animated gif maker program using ubuntu linux?
<lotuspsychje> !info gifsicle | gijoe3k
<ubottu> gijoe3k: gifsicle (source: gifsicle): Tool for manipulating GIF images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.91-2 (bionic), package size 135 kB, installed size 393 kB
<lotuspsychje> gijoe3k: more goodies at: apt-cache search gif
<gijoe3k> Thank you fellow traveler!
<Eickmeyer> newd
<lotuspsychje> can we help you Eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> LOL
<Eickmeyer> Mistyped! lol
<Eickmeyer> Was supposed to be a different word altogether!
<Eickmeyer> lotuspsychje: Thanks, but wasn't actually here for help, and I don't normally type in here anyhow.
<Eickmeyer> Sometimes I'm here _to_ help, but that wasn't the case just now.
 * Eickmeyer dies
<dradli> ^Peter^: hi
<dradli> [diablo]: hi
<dradli> Mr_Pan: hi
<sectua1_> Anyone familiar with the riseup-vpn?
<SlidingHorn> sectua1_: not supported here - third party software
<snypzz> requesting help how to install ubuntu 16.04 or higher on ASUS Q525UA 2-in-1
<snypzz> not working so far...
<SlidingHorn> !details | snypzz
<ubottu> snypzz: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<snypzz> msg me, note looked it up before I asked not looking good right now...
<SlidingHorn> snypzz: no.  This is a public channel for a reason
<sectua1_> SlidingHorn: Ubuntu clients were helpful getting around the errors in the .deb package
<dradli> may i know what is ip transmitter?
<testingthetest> hello
<qwebirc11912> gcc 5.4.0
<sandwitch> Hi people, we are having a problem with the session scripts in '/etc/gdm3/*/Default'  if we enable them the login page is 'looping'.  We see permissions problems in syslog on the DISPLAY. It is wayland, i dont think 'xhost +' has any effect.
<Filikun> Hey I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu and having problems with my new install on an PC where sometimes I start the wifi works and sometimes it does not (a reboot solves it). tomreyn gave me some assistans but I've not figured it out yet.
<sandwitch> Filikun, any messages from network-manager in '/var/log/syslog' ?
<Filikun> sandwitch: How do I access that?
<smallbird> hello
<smallbird> how to shutdown os
<smallbird> what is it this
<Filikun> So what I can tell for mi wifi problem is that I have "Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 [8086:24fd] (rev 78)" and the driver in use is "iwlwifi" (when it works that is)
<ramot> test
<Sir_leto> Quick question, I tried to resize my partitions on a data drive in windows so I'd have space to install Ubuntu, but it seems this disk was dynamic disk. Can I just grow the parition in gparted and then resize it?
<Sir_leto> the LDM partition just appears as a single parition instead of 3
<Ouyes> what does it mean if somebody tell you "paint ram's blood over your doorway"?
<Sir_leto> I'm assuming you're running chrome and it's murdering your ram
<Ouyes> Sir_leto, looks like a suitable explaination
<Sir_leto> I guess 1am is not the time to ask questions
<Sir_leto> nevermind that people just idle in here for weeks
<Industrial> Hi. I have no sound card. Cat /proc/ etc (check screenshot) shows a configured card. Settings scren in Gnome only shows Dummy output. WHt now?
<Industrial> https://i.imgur.com/tsP7D3n.png
<guiverc> Industrial, I'm not sure what you're asking, but `sudo lshw -C sound` may provide more details about what sound card you have (most motherboards usually have one onboard)
<Ouyes> SirNeo, So it is 1am at your place
<rk42> hello
<qwebirc84224> join
<qwebirc84224> can anyone help me
<benjamin_w> that's a fast quit tho
<hans_> my English is bad. can you join the Channel Ubuntu-Mate?
<hans_> give it a German Chat Ubuntu Mate?
<EriC^> !de | hans_
<ubottu> hans_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<hans_> danke
<hans_> ubuntu-de hat funktioniert, danke
<hans_> :quit
<pseudonymous> If I have a crontab file in /etc/cron.d how can I
<emrederseniz> hey there
<pseudonymous> If I have a crontab file in /etc/cron.d how can I. (1) ensure the damned thing is ever run - is there a command to tell me when it'll be run ? (2) try to run it in the same env as cron and (3) where can I see what jobs (including this one) has actually run ?
<talx> does anyone have ever accomplished to make preseeding installation
<talx> and actually didnt select the keyboard layout
<yuppieee> hello
<dradli> yuppieee: hi there
<yuppieee> dpkg failed miserably while installing puppetserver
<yuppieee> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<yuppieee> Setting up puppetserver (2.8.1-1puppetlabs1) ...
<yuppieee> usermod: no changes
<yuppieee> this just hangs
<yuppieee> is there any way to fix this?
<dradli> omg its devops topic
<yuppieee> heh, just trying to get apt unstuck from a borked install
<yuppieee> dradli: i've waited quite a while for dpkg to do its thing, but its not completing
<yuppieee> any ideas?
<EriC^> did you try dpkg --configure -a?
<yuppieee> yes, thats the command thats hanging
<EriC^> hmm you could try running it with strace to see whats the problem
<EriC^> is it still hung?
<yuppieee> open("/var/lib/dpkg/info/puppetserver.triggers", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<yuppieee> yes its still hung
<yuppieee> wait4(13721, usermod: no changes
<yuppieee> this is where it's stopped
<yuppieee> `usermod: no changes` is the last thing that gets spit out
<yuppieee> i wonder if a reboot will help
<yuppieee> https://dpaste.de/UFoa
<yuppieee> not sure why apt is printing 'usermod: no changes' and just hanging
<EriC^> yuppieee: this is similar https://bugs.launchpad.net/landscape-client/+bug/410378
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410378 in Landscape Client "dpkg-reconfigure landscape-common broken for intrepid and jaunty" [High,Fix released]
<EriC^> something about a trunk missing
<yuppieee> EriC^: whats the fix?
<talx> anyone have exprience with preseeding ?
<AAAAAAAAAM> alo?
<elevemaths> salut
<eeos> Hi everybody. I have a lenovo Thinkpad X1 Yoga carbon laptop with *ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS 64 bit. My screen does not autorotate.
<eeos> Anyone who can help?
<nael> yo
<nael> cv?
<nael> repondez svppppppp
<nael> cv twa?
<ledeni> eeos: did you try to check setting -- devices -- Displays is any setting available
<eeos> ledeni: not that I can see ....
<talx> I'm having issues with preseeding installation. during the installation I get to the part of the keyboard layout which is english us I see its marked but it won't click on continue
<talx> I'm working on it two days and anything that I found in google won't help
<ledeni> eeos:  try in terminal 'sudo apt update && sudo apt install iio-sensor-proxy' log out and log in  you should see https://imgur.com/a/5tVKcNX
<eeos> ledeni: thank you!
<ledeni> eeos you are welcome
<eeos> ledeni: it doe sno really work .... the screen rotates, even if I rotate manyally for example with xrandr, then the touch screen reverses as well, hence moving the finger on the screen right to left moves the cursors bottom to top
<tasslehoff_> I ordered a Dell XPS13 with Windows, and now Windows will be replaced by Ubuntu 18.04. Should the installation be fairly straightforward? No UEFI, secure boot, RAID/AHCI ssd issues? Something I need to think about beforehand?
<tim__> ciao
<nojimonicous> hi all can anyone please be kind enough to skool me in use of alist (example of syntax placement) to search for channels on a given topic
<nojimonicous> all gud ppl found an explanation i can understand
<geirha> nojimonicous: /query alis help list
<nojimonicous> geirha thanks
<nojimonicous> geirha thanks so much getting that bloody command to work has been driving me nuts(bloody operator error lols)
<arash_> hello?
<jeremy31> !ask | arash_
<ubottu> arash_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arash_> hello?
<arash_> anybody available?
<arash_> I had a question about selinux
<arash_> I can't start it
<arash_> I mean enable it
<arash_> If i change the status to enforcing
<arash_> even after rebooting
<arash_> nothing changes
<arash_> and getenforce teruns disabled back
<arash_> *turns
<Meili> arash_: I don't think selinux is maintained for Ubuntu
<CookieM> actually there are selinux packages in the Ubuntu repos
<sabrehagen> I want to use a daemon tool in my Docker container, but mounting systemd volumes appears to defeat the purpose of containerization. Is there a user space daemon tool comparable to systemd?
<zetheroo1> Why are people so opposed to systemd?
<Seveas> sabrehagen: using a daemon tool also kinda defeats the purpose of containerization :)
<Seveas> sabrehagen: if you just need proper child reaping, docker --init should work.
<ctrl> SERVER IRC;RECYCLED-IRC.NET
<ctrl> SERVER IRC.RECYCLED-IRC.NET
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<patron> hello
<patron> Anyone thereee
<patron> Why does my windows 10 look soo weird
<patron> I updated it to the newest patch and it looks different af
<patron> did i get hacked or something
<patron> am I the only cringy dude here?
<patron> maybe im too windows to be accepted in here
<LuisM> hi there
<EriC^> hi LuisM
<maetthew> How would I go about to dual boot my PC with Ubuntu and Windows, but I only want to boot to windows when I specifically choose that drive to boot from
<maetthew> Otherwise I would just like to boot straight into Ubuntu
<EriC^> maetthew: install ubuntu it'll be the default in grub with windows there as well
<EriC^> maetthew: do you have 2 drives?
<LuisM> I've installed Windows 10 in UEFI mode (disk is in GPT mode). After that, I'm trying installing Ubuntu 18.04 LTS in only one partition (XFS). So, where do I need installing GRUB? In "EFI" partition created by windows or in very beggining of disk, like in old mbr style?
<EriC^> LuisM: in the efi partition
<EriC^> LuisM: it only matter which mode your mobo is set to use, not the root fs
<LuisM> EriC^: so, after reboot, grub will own the bootloader process?
<LuisM> like old way?
<EriC^> LuisM: yeah grub will be booted first
<LuisM> ok
<EriC^> LuisM: efi is different than how mbr works, many bootloaders can exist in the efi partition, and there's a list in the mobo for which order to boot them in
<maetthew> er. But I want that when I just power on the computer to go straight into Ubuntu unless I specifcally boot from the Windows drive
<asenssy> hi there
<EriC^> maetthew: ok, so no grub, you can remove the grub screen and only show it if you hold the shift key
<LuisM> i've fucked my disk installing grub in very beginning of disk. I need to wipefs -a /dev/sdX =/
<asenssy> how can I set umask so I can have permissions 655 by default
<maetthew> first on my primary drive, and then W10 on my secondary?
<LuisM> EriC^: Will mobo read that efi partition?
<EriC^> maetthew: i ask if you have 2 drives cause it's important cause the installer will try to install ubuntu's stuff in the windows efi partition, rendering your ubuntu drive a non-standalone drive
<LuisM> so, in setup i'll need to set "grub" as first one?
<EriC^> asenssy: 0322
<maetthew> EriC^: Yeah it's 2 separate drives. One 500GB and one 120GB
<EriC^> asenssy: sorry 0122
<EriC^> maetthew: ok, in that case i'd use the manual partitioning in the installer and create an efi on the ubuntu drive and let it use that one
<maetthew> EriC^: Ok thanks.
<asenssy> ok , thanks, i understand, but why can i set to 755
<EriC^> LuisM: yeah once ubuntu installs itself and grub, lastly it calls "efibootmgr" and sets itself first in the uefi order
<asenssy> can not, sorry
<EriC^> efibootmgr -v      shows the list   "man efibootmgr" for all options
<LuisM> EriC^: it sounds great, that way of mobo reading efi partition during post/bootstrap
<LuisM> ok. I'll try
<EriC^> asenssy: 655 is kinda odd, why do you want that?
<asenssy> executable bit for owner is always missing
<EriC^> asenssy: what do you want to do exactly?
<EriC^> 655 doesnt make sense, it's read write for owner, and read execute for group and others, why would you not want the owner to have execute but others yes?
<asenssy> I want the owner to have X
<LuisM> EriC^: I've already removed "ubuntu" folder inside EFI partition. Although my mobo still recognize it. Do I need to fix anything else?
<asenssy> but I can't set umask to crate files by default with 755
<EriC^> LuisM: yeah uefi in theory rocks, in practice the companies make crappy implementations that are difficult sometimes to deal with
<EriC^> asenssy: type "umask" right now what does it say?
<LuisM> ineed
<LuisM> indeed*
<asenssy> 0011
<asenssy> but owner doesn't have exec bit
<EriC^> yeah same for me
<asenssy> the only way if i want to set x bit is manually with chmod
<asenssy> i can not set it by default to crate files with x for the owner
<EriC^> asenssy: not sure there's another way without chmod after creating
<asenssy> ok, thanks
<LuisM> EriC^: I've already removed "ubuntu" folder inside EFI partition. Although my mobo still recognize it. Do I need to fix anything else?
<EriC^> LuisM: yeah you need to use efibootmgr to remove it, the list is saved in the mobo not really dependent on the hdd or efi partition
<EriC^> efibootmgr -b <hex number here> -B
<EriC^> LuisM: ^ that command deletes the boot entry
<LuisM> EriC^: hmm... great. I'll do it.
<LuisM> thank you, EriC^. I'll try them.
<MacroMan> After downgrading the mariadb-server package, the newest version still seems to be installed: https://paste.ngx.cc/3cf98d941769cbd7
<MacroMan> Any idea about what I've done wrong and how I can downgrade this package?
<EriC^^> MacroMan: type "which mysql"
<MacroMan> '/usr/bin/mysql'
<EriC^^> MacroMan: type "readlink -f $(which mysql)"
<EriC^^> that looks right
<MacroMan> same
<EriC^^> MacroMan: type "dpkg -l | grep mysql" or something
<sveinse> I am dual-booting my machine and are using ubuntu 18.04 natively and 18.10 virtually. Are there any thoughts on using the same shared /home/user for both versions of the distro?
<MacroMan> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/pxn3
<EriC^^> sveinse: yeah that's a bad idea as user configs for different version software and whatnot might collide
<MacroMan> EriC^^: Using mariadb instead of mysql: https://termbin.com/md8x
<EriC^^> MacroMan: type "dpkg -L /usr/bin/mysql"
<EriC^^> sorry
<MacroMan> Do I also need to downgrade the other packages such as mariadb-server-10.1 and mariadb-server-10.1?
<EriC^^> MacroMan: type "dpkg -S /usr/bin/mysql"
<MacroMan> EriC^^: mariadb-client-core-10.1: /usr/bin/mysql
<MacroMan> Ah OK. So I should downgrade that package?
<EriC^^> ok downgrade that package too, matter of fact i'd guess its better that all packages related are for -29?
<EriC^^> yeah, that package provides the /usr/bin/mysql file
<MacroMan> Okidoki. I'll do them all
<MacroMan> EriC^^: That seems to have done it. Thank you
<EriC^^> MacroMan: great to hear, no problem
<FishBone000> https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/I0PaDmy.jpg     https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/I0PaX1c.png
<afx_> Hello ! Anyone familiar with gobby ?
<pragmaticenigma> afx_: it is best to ask your question
<afx_> pragmaticenigma, I am trying to create a gobby server so that a friend connects to it via internet
<FishBone000> I ran linapple in tty and a weird thing happned
<afx_> However he gets connection timeout with my external ip address pragmaticenigma
<FishBone000> the terminal printed a colourful ASCII of a image which should be displayed when you run linapple normally, just like the other image i uploaded
<FishBone000> D: But how's that possible? an easter egg?
<pragmaticenigma> afx_: It is very likely that your ISP is blocking your efforts to run a server on your connection. Many ISPs do not allow servers to run on residential/non-commercial connections
<pragmaticenigma> FishBone000: It's merely the settings of the TTY session
<FishBone000> really?
<FishBone000> shouldn't tty display nothing or throw an error instead of displaying an ASCII image?
<FishBone000> or...does tty have a function of converting an image to ASCII?
<afx_> I see pragmaticenigma
<FishBone000> and what's more, i cant stop linapple via Ctrl+C
<EriC^^> FishBone000: it possibly checks if it's a tty then uses ascii
<pragmaticenigma> FishBone000: There is no way for us to know. That kind of questions are best sent to the developer of the software
<FishBone000> well the developer is dead because he is steve jobs
<FishBone000> and i don't think it checks if it's a tty, since it has a graphic window and should not be run in tty, for linapple is a apple 2 emulator
<FishBone000> well it might support tty if it's a full-text terminal application
<EriC^^> FishBone000: huh, how do you know that?
<EriC^^> doh
<FishBone000> just guess....
<EriC^^> FishBone000: it's not magic, either it has some sort of image to ascii converter, which i doubt it has, or it has some premade ascii image for tty or other stuff
<EriC^^> it's not magic nor the program has become self-aware aka skynet v2
<EriC^^> :D
<pragmaticenigma> FishBone000: well you guessed wrong. in the mean time, it's not an application that is supported by this community. you are best to use you web searching skills to research and find a community.
<FishBone000> lol
<tomreyn> afx_: i'd say gobby is way too buggy to use it on the internet, better ssh tunnel
<FishBone000> alright then
<afx_> tomreyn, is there any other collaboration client I can use ?
<EriC^^> FishBone000: it probably has tty support, i mean tty's are pretty common plus it's pretty antique itself
<tomreyn> afx_: you could use some etherpad
<tomreyn> afx_: this can be self-hosted, too.
<afx_> tomreyn, is this secure?
<tomreyn> afx_: depends on whether or not you paste you passwords on it+
<afx_> tomreyn, no passwords pasted , but still is there any encryption or so ?
<debrisRat> hi.
<tomreyn> afx_: there can be http encryption. what is your use case, what are you trying to do?
<tomreyn> *httpS encryption
<afx_> tomreyn, collaborate on some documents
<afx_> content sensitive though
<tomreyn> afx_: what type of documents?
<BluesKaj> EriC^^,  I need to create a /boot/efi partition in order to use uefi instead of legacy bios?...is it really that simple?
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: this is all on the assumption that his Internet provider isn't blockin their ability to run a server on their connection
<pragmaticenigma> s/his/afx_/
<afx_> text documents mostly tomreyn
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: it could be a server somewhere.
<tomreyn> afx_: plain text then?
<afx_> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> afx_: well then host a server somewhere with etherpad on it and make it accessible to the collabotators only.
<metRo_> Hi all
<metRo_> can anyone help me how can I run an application without desktop env?
<pragmaticenigma> metRo_: What application are you trying to run?
<afx_> tomreyn, I will check this
<afx_> tomreyn, also found this https://cryptpad.fr/
<metRo_> pragmaticenigma: I create a simple aplication with gtk+
<metRo_> now I want that application to run instead of open unity
<afx_> but even their developers claim that they could eventually get your contents since it is web
<metRo_> I delete ubuntu.desktop and now it doesn't open unity
<pragmaticenigma> metRo_: To run a GUI application requires that you are running an X environment (at minimum). Programming/Software developement is not a topic this channel supports. Please find a software development community for assistance
<metRo_> and If I open a shell export display and run my app I can see my app when return to shell 7
<tomreyn> afx_: okay. we can talk in #uubntu-offtopic since this is not an ubuntu topic
<metRo_> pragmaticenigma: can you recommend a place where I can ask this question?
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | metRo_
<ubottu> metRo_: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<talx> any preseeding guru here ?
<JimBuntu> talx, no guru's here, only fun-loving volunteers.
<pragmaticenigma> talx: Have you looked at this article? https://askubuntu.com/a/836670
<talx> yes
<pragmaticenigma> talx: What is your question?
<talx> pragmaticenigma: he asks for creating an iso file
<pragmaticenigma> talx: It's the same process to start with
<talx> hmm
<talx> I will go over this link again
<talx> see if something happens
<malwar3hun73r> i'm using webdav to transfer data to a share. i accidentally copied the data to the mount point while the webdav wasn't mounted. is there anyway to remount the webdav and sync
<leftyfb> malwar3hun73r: delete what you copied, mount the webdav and resync
<malwar3hun73r> eh, that the only solution (i assumed it might be)
<leftyfb> malwar3hun73r: unless you mount it to some other mount point and sync between the original and new mount point. Either way, you're syncing the data gain
<leftyfb> again*
<uzver> Hi
<uzver> Есть кто из СНГ?
<leftyfb> !ru | uzver
<ubottu> uzver: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<_x3rx3x_1> rwar
<_x3rx3x_1> test
<_x3rx3x_1> test
<lotuspsychje> we see you _x3rx3x_1
<_x3rx3x_1> oh
<qwebirc14640> Hi, I uploaded a package to a ppa using dput, it reports that package was successfully uploaded by I don't see it in my ppa, does it usually take time to get ppa updated in the web ?
<_x3rx3x_> test
<Seveas> qwebirc14640: yes, it takes a few minutes for the upload to be processed, and a few more for the package to be built. You'll get emails as the process progresses.
<eraserpencil1> Hi!
<univ-tebessa> 1234
<univ-tebessa> 45
<univ-tebessa> *
<univ-tebessa> 44*
<univ-tebessa> 85
<p47r30n> test
<univ-tebessa> 44*
<eraserpencil1> I'm learning about compiling my own kernels and am following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel, but i only get linux-hwe and not linux-image-*
<eraserpencil1> is there a concern or can i continue?
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil1: Why are you building kernels, and also, this isn't the correct channel for Ubuntu kernel development/building questions
<univ-tebessa> 44
<univ-tebessa> 4
<univ-tebessa> 4
<univ-tebessa> 4
<univ-tebessa> 4
<cryptodan> eraserpencil1: how familiar are you with your computer and its hardware?
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | univ-tebessa  is spamming the channel
<ubottu> univ-tebessa  is spamming the channel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<pragmaticenigma> cryptodan: Kernel building help should be taken to the Ubuntu kernel channels
<genii> pragmaticenigma: The bot already quieted them for now
<cryptodan> pragmaticenigma: i just asked a simple question about his computer knowledge
<hggdh> yep
<pragmaticenigma> genii: It's quieted them twice now
<eraserpencil1> cryptodan: i know what components i chose, but it's a laptop and as for the chipset, I'm unsure. I have some problems with it, hence I thought I'd try a self compiled kernel to see if i can fix those issues
<cryptodan> eraserpencil1: compiling may introduce more issues.  but what issues are you having?
<eraserpencil1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1811869
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1811869 in linux (Ubuntu) "Alienware m15 takes very long to boot Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<eraserpencil1> it's been awhile since i filed that bug and i got tired of waiting. Will try and see what I can do on my own.
<eraserpencil1> pragmaticenigma: would you know the right channel?
<cryptodan> eraserpencil1: that doesnt show anything causing a slow boot what does system-analyze blame show
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | eraserpencil1
<ubottu> eraserpencil1: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<wodencafe> i guys, do you have any advice for me to fix grub on my server? I'm connected remotely on SSH, tried to do an upgrade but something went wrong. I tried to reinstall the grub packages to fix it, they got removed but now can't be reinstalled.
<hggdh> eraserpencil1: #ubuntu-kernel is a good bet
<pragmaticenigma> however eraserpencil1 since you alrady filed a bug ticket, you should continue working there... cross posting on multiple places makes it hard for the next person to get the help they need
<genii> univ-tebessa: This channel is for Ubuntu support issues. If you need to some type of testing then use the #test channel instead of here.
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: it's well possible that some of those boot parameters cause the issue. also you're probably using acpi_osi wrong, should have "acpi_osi=!" in front of what you have.
<eraserpencil1> Thanks, I must have missed it in the alis search
<cryptodan> eraserpencil1: systemd-analyze blame and systemd-analyze will show you where its slow
<flashmozzg> Hello. How do I manually enter path in Ubuntu 18.04+?
<tomreyn> flashmozzg: can you give an example or more context?
<eraserpencil1> tomreyn: Thanks, TJ and you helped  me previously that's when i filed the bug.
<cryptodan> eraserpencil1: guess you arent going to run those commansds
<eraserpencil1> cryptodan: in one of the posts there is a txt file that has the dmesg logs,
<cryptodan> dmesg doesnt reflect slowness
<p47r30n> hey
<eraserpencil1> https://termbin.com/za0S
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: yes i seem to rmeember this (but not much more). this doesn't change what i stated before, though, unless the current use of acpi_osi is exactly what TJ recommended (he knows better than me).
<pragmaticenigma> hello p47r30n ... can we help you with an Ubuntu support question?
<cryptodan> eraserpencil1: that was a 404
<eraserpencil1> https://termbin.com/za0s
<eraserpencil1> my bad
<cryptodan> and the systemd-analyze
<eraserpencil1> but anyway, not trying to cross-post, just trying to put in some effort my self by compiling my own kernels and see if it works
<eraserpencil1> https://termbin.com/iahd
<cryptodan> eraserpencil1: and for comparison http://dpaste.com/0F22TSZ
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: looking at your dmesg from january, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/406402164/CurrentDmesg.txt , i notice a long gap on the boot between second 11 and 99. and an even longer between second 1150 and 636. it's not clear what the system did then, but it keeps repeating this message:    systemd-journald: Successfully sent stream file descriptor to service manager.
<wodencafe> s/i guys,/hi guys,/
<cryptodan> eraserpencil1: something in your desktop environment is causing it to be booting in under 4 minutes
<tomreyn> same issue here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/788333/ubuntu-16-04-takes-very-long-time-to-boot-on-dell-precision-5510
<eraserpencil1> tomreyn: could you give me the right boot parameters again?
<eraserpencil1> the entire thing. I'm gonna give it a try
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: i don't know what are "the right ones". i suggest that you're missing one. if you add it, it would make this: "acpi_osi=!" "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" acpi=noirq pci=biosirq debug ignore_level
<tomreyn> s/suggest/assume/
<cryptodan> how fast is it without those boot commands eraserpencil1 ?
<tomreyn> cryptodan: 713 seconds according to his dmesg
<eraserpencil1> without those commands, dosent boot successfully
<tomreyn> s/his/eraserpencils/
<tomreyn> oh without, sorry, i misread
<cryptodan> eraserpencil1: can you try booting ubuntu 18.04 live from a usb on it and see if its better
<eraserpencil1> tomreyn: could you see if this is right https://termbin.com/jiip
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: make it:    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\" acpi=noirq pci=biosirq acpi_backlight=vendor"
<eraserpencil1> cryptodan: yea I tried, but I have a feeling it's a kernel issue cause the grub appears just fine, but the installer just dosent load successfully. I tried with manjaro as well and it's installer didn't load too.
<p47r30n> yeah
<cryptodan> eraserpencil1: boot live and boot into compatibility mode
<eraserpencil1> tomreyn: yeap.. that's the one we tried back then...
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: but not the one you had when you posted your logs.
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: btw. there's a bios update for this system now: version 1.4.1 (02/11/2019). by the time you posted logs you had version 1.3.3 (12/20/2018)
<eraserpencil1> yea, i tested it with various combination of parameters ystd
<eraserpencil1> i guess i had the wrong parameters
<eraserpencil1> It's been 5 minutes and the newest attempt is not loading right, keeps looping around iwlwifi
<eraserpencil1> but i did see early on some messages about unloading the confliciting kernel module.
<cryptodan> eraserpencil1: just a wild question is secure boot enabled?  maybe try disabling and see if it boots any faster unless you have tried that
<eraserpencil1> it's off
<tomreyn> also CSM may be worth a try if it support it
<tomreyn> (AKA 'legacy BIOS')
<tomreyn> but first of all, do the bios update
<eraserpencil1> yea i did it ystd
<tomreyn> ystad is a city in sweden, isnt it?
<tomreyn> it'd be good if you could boot with 18.04.2, which releases in two days, trying without any non default parameters first. when you got the boot working (maybe still slow), run "apport-collect 1811869" again.
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: ^
<flashmozzg> tomreyn: I mean in file browser. Like "enter location" option. I know the path I want to go to, but can't find a way to type it in.
<tomreyn> flashmozzg: ctrl-L
<tomreyn> as in 'location'
<flashmozzg> tomreyn: thanks. No idea why it's so hidden (I even looked at kb shortcuts but skipped 2nd page). It's becomes increasingly more annoying with each new release)
<tomreyn> flashmozzg: you can use a different graphical desktop if you prefer.
<tomreyn> !flavours | flashmozzg
<ubottu> flashmozzg: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<flashmozzg> tomreyn: I try to, but there is not always a choice or transition from existing one is not always worth it for something small.
<pragmaticenigma> flashmozzg: The ctrl + L shortcut has been available for a very long time
<flashmozzg> pragmaticenigma: may be. I haven't used it enough before to warrant learning shortcuts, not to mention that it's not my main flavor of OS. It was just a click away.
<qwebirc14640> I trying to upload a package to my ppa for bionic-backports, to test the back port, but it is being rejected with PPA uploads must be for the RELEASE pocket.
<tomreyn> qwebirc14640: /join #ubuntu-app-devel
<qwebirc14640> tomreyn thanks for pointing me to the right channel
<tomreyn> i think i mostly pointed you out of the wrong one.
<teward> qwebirc14640: PPAs can't target the backports pocket.  THey can only target $CODENAME
<teward> PPA targeting like that is a #launchpad question, but for the PPA target $RELEASE and not -backports
<qwebirc14640> teward: backportpackage man page has the answer  -r, --release-pocket is required for that
<teward> qwebirc14640: yep.
<teward> qwebirc14640: check your PMs in the other tab by the way
<teward> some info of relevance for you
<maeud> Can anyone help me with a weird apt update issue, it hangs on "0% [Working]" then springs into life
<maeud> select(6, [5], [], NULL, {0, 500000})   = 0 (Timeout) rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [WINCH], [PIPE], 8) = 0 rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [PIPE], NULL, 8) = 0 0% [Working])          = 1313
<maeud> that's where it hangs
<sumit_> hi
<EriC^> hello
<sumit_> may you review my blog?
<EriC^> no
<sumit_> https://rabsum.blogspot.com/
<maeud> !ask test
<sumit_> https://rabsum.blogspot.com/
<JimBuntu> sumit_, any review will probably be negative. Please stop. This channel is for volunteer support.
<EriC^> sumit_: stop spamming your link here
<teward> sumit_: please stop spamming your blog.  We are not an advertising / "please review my site" support channel.
<fleabeard> that blog is proper word salad, lol
<maeud> I can see nothing is hitting my repo server until it actually progresses using tcpdump
<maeud> DNS is working fine on both servers
<maeud> any ideas?
<maeud> something is timing out, no idea what
<maeud> tomreyn on holiday today lol
<maeud> sumit_: I'll look at your blog if you give me a fix
<fleabeard> maeud, do other commands like apt update work?
<maeud> apt update or apt install produces the same thing, sits at 0% working for ~45 seconds then springs into life
<maeud> strace says something is timing out
<maeud> DNS lookup using nslookup is fine for both DNS servers
<maeud> DNS servers are being handed to the client from DHCP
<maeud> the client is completely offline, no internet access
<maeud> the repos are self hosted
<maeud> nothing hits the repo server on port 80 until apt passes the working 0% stage
<maeud> so something on the client is causing a timeout
<how2hack> hi, what options do i need to pass to ssh in order to create a secure tunnel so i can access a website on the target host port 80 through the ssh tunnel? i'm reading the manual and it looks like i need to use -L, but it's still not clear to me how this works
<maeud> but strace literally says timeout with nothing else to go on
<maeud> so I don't know
<how2hack> maybe something like "ssh -L 80:localhost:80 172.16.0.1"?
<robertparkerx> can someone help me with rsync ?
<robertparkerx> rsync -a root@IP:/path/to/copy /copied/path how do I add the port?
<ikonia> robertparkerx: shouldn't need to
<robertparkerx> ssh isn't on standard port
<robertparkerx> its on 8022
<fleabeard> --port=8022
<ikonia> then you'll need to tell it
<ikonia> or it assumes the default
<ikonia> putting ssh on non-standard ports is just a bad idea
<lordcirth_> ikonia, why is that?
<ikonia> things expect certain ports, persmissions, etc, the second you start changing them you have to customise everything
<ikonia> and it gives you little/no value
<robertparkerx> thank you so much
<how2hack> do i need to enable any ssh configuration so i can do local forwarding?
<CarlFK> what/where defines what modules are in initrd ?
<ikonia> CarlFK: it's defined by hoooks isn't it - that do a generte initrd on change
<CarlFK> friend wants to pull a module out.  i realized I don;t know how they get in there in the first place
<EriC^> CarlFK: look into /etc/initramfs-tools
<tomreyn> grep ^MODULES /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf
<arooni> if i have ubuntu 18.04 ; is there a way i can run kde instead of gnome-shell without having to reinstall everything?
<CarlFK> fun game to play with friends!!!   # dep - Try and guess which modules to load.
<tomreyn> *maybe* "blacklist <module>" in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules will override one. but more likely you'll need to create a whitelist there and set MODULES=dep or =list
<EriC^> arooni: you can install the kubuntu-desktop package
<tomreyn> arooni: sudo apt update && sudo apt install kubuntu.desktop
<tomreyn> arooni: sudo apt update && sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop
<tomreyn> ^ typo fixed
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: once installed, logout, then select KDE desktop from the dropdown on the login screen
<tomreyn> if you want to switch to sddm, make sure it's installed and sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm
<arooni> oh wow 1GB of extra things to install
 * pragmaticenigma wouldn't have gone there... switching DMs is a nightmare
<arooni> do all apps for ubuntu work in kde?  or do you have to have kde specific apps
<arooni> i wish gnome-shell didnt seem to be so buggy/resource intensive
<EriC^> arooni: same apps works
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: KDE requires more system resources than Gnome Desktop
<tomreyn> as long as you have gtk3 libs installed, gtk3 applications will work
<OerHeks> i would not put desktop on desktop, but make a seperate partition
<tomreyn> you mean a separate installation?
<arooni> i often end up with 60% + cpu usage of gnome-shell;
<OerHeks> oh, type, thanks tomreyn
<arooni> i turn off extensions then back on and resource usage goes way down
<tomreyn> :)
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: perhaps figure out what exentions you actually need and remove the ones you don't
<fleabeard> arooni, ubuntu-budgie works pretty well when overhead is a concern. That's if you don't mind the top panel doing its own thing regarding applets not staying in their fixed positions, lol
<M_root> салам алейкум, славяне
<lotuspsychje> !ru | M_root
<ubottu> M_root: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<maeud> tomreyn :)
<tomreyn> ?
<maeud> Hi
<afx__> Hello ! trying to setup a gobby server following this http://crteknologies.fr/wiki/software:gobby . Can someone please tell me what this does ssh -N -L<port>:<server>:<port> <user>@<server>&??
<maeud> if anyone else comes across my issue with apt-get getting stuck at 0% working, it was caused by using the DNS shortname (server1) rather than the full hostname (server.domain.com)
<maeud> afx__: do man ssh
<leftyfb> afx__: man ssh # will tell you what the -L does
<maeud> look at what -N does, then -L
<afx__> ok will do
<malwar3hun73r> can someone recommend a backup tool to push to webdav?
<malwar3hun73r> i tried rsync, but that kept breaking as did duplicity
<leftyfb> malwar3hun73r: how does rsync break? Also, why use webdav?
<horus125> hey could anyone help me set up Netflix on chromium (I can't install chrome because it's 32 bit machine)
<malwar3hun73r> leftyfb, the service i pay for only offers webdav support on linux
<teward> horus125: pretty sure that Chromium doesn't have the DRM support necessary for Netflix to work right
<teward> you could try Firefox.
<malwar3hun73r> leftyfb, rsync just stops responding after syncing a few files (maybe this is on the server end?)
<leftyfb> malwar3hun73r: try --progress
<malwar3hun73r> leftyfb, yeah, using that - it just stops responding
<horus125> teward: shame :(
<malwar3hun73r> leftyfb, one (possible) drawback of rsync is that it doesn't keep any local knowledge of what it's sent
<malwar3hun73r> is there a tool that offers taht capability?
<lordcirth_> malwar3hun73r, I suspect the best answer is to just not use webdav...
<leftyfb> malwar3hun73r: why do you need "local" knowledge?
<lordcirth_> However, the problems I've seen with webdav occured when copying nested directories into it. So maybe tar it all first?
<malwar3hun73r> leftyfb, i don't "need" local knowledge, just seems like that would make for a more efficient process
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> it takes an index of what it has and what the remote has and only sends the delta
<ikonia> seems pretty efficient
<dim334> Hi, is there some way to get a shell from grub. I switched out a disk and when the time comes to mount that partition boot hangs.
<ikonia> dim334: grub is a shell
<ikonia> it's quite limited in it's function but grub has an inbuilt shell
<dim334> can I edit files and mount disks?
<ikonia> dim334: no
<ikonia> dim334: it can certainly interact with disks though, eg: read them
<dim334> I'm downloading the latest live cd to get into the system from there
<ikonia> ok ?
<malwar3hun73r> leftyfb, duplicity actually seems to be working, but --progress is borked - is there something similar that accurately reports progress
<dim334> I was wondering if there is a way to edit fstab without livecd
<leftyfb> malwar3hun73r: personally, I would find another backup service that provides a protocol that is useful for backups.
<ikonia> --progress works just fine
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, for me it just says ETA stalled
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: yeah, because it's not backing up
<ikonia> so it's correctly advising you it's stalled
<ikonia> "it works"
<malwar3hun73r> https://login.launchpad.net/k95oqCuMcmf9zPoj/+decide
<malwar3hun73r> or, it's like this bug that everyone is discussing
<malwar3hun73r> https://bugs.launchpad.net/duplicity/+bug/1482841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1482841 in Duplicity "Progress not working with many backends" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<malwar3hun73r> ikonia, ^
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: yeah, that's duplicity
<malwar3hun73r> leftyfb, that's what i said, --progress is borked with duplicity
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: was it not suggested to use rsync
<malwar3hun73r> rsync hangs - which could be the backend
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: I don't think it is
<leftyfb> malwar3hun73r: have you tried straight rsync? No duplicity involved?
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: what backend are you talking about with rsync ?
<malwar3hun73r> yes
<malwar3hun73r> webdav is the backend with rsync
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: that's not the backend
<ikonia> that's the target
<malwar3hun73r> err, i'm syncing to webdav... right
<ikonia> or have I missunderstood
<ikonia> right, so the "target"
<ikonia> the source is there the data is held, the target is there the data is put
<malwar3hun73r> correct
<leftyfb> malwar3hun73r: rsync -av /path/to/local /path/to/webdav/mount
<ikonia> so what is "backend"
<malwar3hun73r> backend is a provider a pay for that only offers webdav for linux
<ikonia> malwar3hun73r: no idea what you're talking about
<ikonia> you mean the host you're backing up to runs webdev as a paid service
<malwar3hun73r> correct
<leftyfb> malwar3hun73r: rsync -av /path/to/local /path/to/webdav/mount
<ikonia> so not a "backend" just a webdav file system
<malwar3hun73r> right, i know the syntax, but rsync hangs
<malwar3hun73r> and, by "backend" i was meaning something on their end is hosed
<malwar3hun73r> i've also tried  some extra switches some seem to recommend with rsync to webdav, but they haven't improved things
<malwar3hun73r> https://superuser.com/questions/192792/rsync-to-webdav-mounted-volume-very-slow
<ebol4> I have a device with several ethernet interfaces, and I am using NetworkManager. I'd like each interface to get an IP address from DHCP when I plug it in, however, only the first interface makes a DHCP request when I plug it in, the others all stay without an IP address
<ebol4> NetworkManager.conf: https://pastebin.com/KZyH58FY
<lordcirth_> Does anyone have an example of when "snap list <snap>" would return more than one line?
<lordcirth_> ebol4, what Ubuntu version?
<AngelKde> ebol4, is ubuntu 16.04 or 18.04 ?
<soundee2> did anyone had an enclouter with turtl selfhosted server?
<lordcirth_> soundee2, what is your actual question?
<soundee2> the turtl note taking app. it seems not to sync between an android device and linux pc
<leftyfb> soundee2: you'll have to contact turtl support for that. That is not a package that's available and therefore supported by Ubuntu.
<soundee2> thanks! I already posted on their tracker, but there's no response. I thought than someone here has tried and might give me some directions
<neoncontrails> When I was a mac user, there was an awesome command-line utility I used to use (boom, I think?) for managing filepath aliases and jumping around the filesystem (e.g., "boom add myproject $(pwd)" would alias the current directory as myproject,  "$ boom myproject" would take you to the directory aliased as myproject, etc.)
<neoncontrails> Is there a linux equivalent of this?
<tomreyn> there is "alias"
<TruenHero> hi, i have a graphic tablet, with it i want to control browser as touch panel
<neoncontrails> I find it difficult to keep my path aliases organized... I source a separate  ~/.aliases  file just for filepaths, but it's a major chore to edit
<leftyfb> neoncontrails: cdable_vars # https://stackoverflow.com/a/39839346
<neoncontrails> If there's no such tool I can probably whip one up fairly easily, I'm just trying not to reinvent the wheel if possible :)
<leftyfb> neoncontrails: make a function to add new aliases
<leftyfb> neoncontrails: I send to use CTRL_R a lot. Or enable bash completion cycling
<neoncontrails> leftyfb: that's definitely one way to do it... but is there a good reason to store those path aliases as global variables instead of just putting them in a utility-specific lookup table?
<leftyfb> neoncontrails: other than the fact that I don't know that any utility exists?
<ioria> and it's not global, btw
<neoncontrails> Right, I was just curious if there was a reason besides that. It's interesting to me that such a tool hasn't already been made (that we know of)
<AppAraat> hi, is UEFI supported on the 18.04 mini.iso? According to this comment it is - https://askubuntu.com/a/1081584 - but I just wanted to double-check.
<AppAraat> because as of now I boot from the USB stick which was flashed with mini.iso and it doesn't boot
<AppAraat> (shows me a flashing cursor)
<lordcirth_> AppAraat, UEFI is supported on all Ubuntu ISOs, I think
<FurretUber> What is the proper procedure to add a preseed file to an Ubuntu ISO?
<lordcirth_> FurretUber, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<OerHeks> AppAraat, indeed,  The mini iso lacks the proper files for booting the computer in UEFI mode.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD#mini_system_in_UEFI_mode
<OerHeks> so, grab the server iso
<AppAraat> so still true for 18.04?
<AppAraat> (since docs could be outdated)
<OerHeks> the mini iso only, yes
<OerHeks> all other iso's are hybrid
<AppAraat> ah hmm, I see.
<AppAraat> what are actually the downsides of installing it compat mode?
<OerHeks> downside.. you can use all sorts of unsigned drivers
<AppAraat> does Ubuntu provide signed drivers though?
<ebol4> sorry, had to step out for many meetings... reposting question....
<ebol4> I have a device with several ethernet interfaces, and I am using NetworkManager. I'd like each interface to get an IP address from DHCP when I plug it in, however, only the first interface makes a DHCP request when I plug it in, the others all stay without an IP address
<ebol4> NetworkManager.conf: https://pastebin.com/KZyH58FY
<ebol4> this is ubuntu 18.04
<auctus> sometimes, but not every time, when i close my laptop, instead of going to sleep, it turns off... or when i open it it reboots, or something, but it isnt just waking from sleep
<auctus> dell e7440 / 18.04.2
<ebol4> This works properly in Raspbian on a Raspberry Pi, so I'm not sure what the difference in configuration is.
<auctus> wonder how i can figure out why
<ebol4> auctus: does this happen only in Ubuntu? or in windows as well?
<OerHeks> for multiple network interfaces, maybe netplan is your solution https://netplan.io/examples#connecting-multiple-interfaces-with-dhcp
<OerHeks> a short story https://www.linux.com/learn/intro-to-linux/2018/9/how-use-netplan-network-configuration-tool-linux
<sorin-mihai> in 18.04 is there any service manager used beside systemd? i know some service units are still in the old format and just want to make sure i handle them properly
<ebol4> OerHeks: it also works fine if I just add all my interfaces to /etc/network/interfaces, but I need some features that NetworkManager provides
<FurretUber> lordcirth_: I'm trying to use that steps but it's failing https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Qx7vs4CYSb/
<OerHeks> interesting, a mix of /etc/network/interfaces and networkmanager
<johnn> quit
<bad63r> test
<ahi2> for me ubuntu wont install grub to dev/sda? whay is that?
<ahi2> fresh install 18.04
<sveta> ahi2, what does it do instead of installing it?
<ahi2> nothing. installer stops and crashes
<sveta> does it just close its window, or it gives you an error message?
<ahi2> something about efi
<ahi2> but i never installed efi before
<sveta> if you could put that error message into this chat, that could be a bit helpful. and also the model name of the device which you are installing ubuntu on
<ahi2> grub-efi-amd64-signed failed installation. acer 4750g laptop
<ahi2> im not using efi and i dont have a uefi/legacy switch in bios
<ahi2> never had this problem with 14.04 or 16.04
<OerHeks> how odd, why would the installer make such mistake?
<sveta> i think https://askubuntu.com/questions/789998/16-04-new-installation-gives-grub-efi-amd64-signed-failed-installation-target suggests some people have this problem with 16.04
<ahi2> hmm
<ahi2> i wish the installer finished installing the system then i could use boot-repair
<ahi2> didn't even ask me if i wanted to install in uefi mode.
<OerHeks>  Aspire 4750G use Phoenix UEFI BIOS ..
<ahi2> ive never updated the bios
<OerHeks> first make a check you got the latest bios, then follow the uefi manual, maybe in boot options you see the uefi part
<sveta> thanks for checking, OerHeks
<OerHeks> Phoenix .. there is something about that, it needs to have a password set to get to other uefi boot options?
<ahi2> i'll try setting a password
<rdh> should at least let you install/boot uefi without signatures, at least thats what most bios ive used allowed
<OerHeks> if that laptop is clean, no windows in bios/uefi mode..
<OerHeks> yes,it should
<ahi2> no windows on my acer
<OerHeks> oke, one less problem
<Edgan> Anyone know how to get Ubuntu 18.04 to auto assign secondary ip addresses to eth0 in AWS?
<pa> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1480460
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1480460 in screen "GNU screen gets killed on logout" [Medium,New]
<pa> seriously, in ubuntu too??
<pa> and reported in 2017 08???
<pa> but ofc when RedHat is in the middle of something..
<feqqe> penis
<sorin-mihai> Edgan, asigning a secondary ip to a network card is not enough. since the instance most likely uses cloudinit, if you define your vpc and dhcp settings correctly, it should get a 2nd ip
<sorin-mihai> either way, if you just tell netplan/networkd to add a 2nd ip to that nic, it won't work
<thisisit> there is an interesting problem happening with my installation
<thisisit> the internet is not working even though the symbol shows connected
<thisisit> whoops, lemme get bacak in a bit
<thisisit> seems there are other issues at hand
<thisisit> :D
<sorin-mihai> pastebin 'ip a'
<thisisit> ok so I'm back
<thisisit> I'll do the ip a
<thisisit> thanks a bunch
<thisisit> the wireless is not working even though the wired is working
<thisisit> the paste is on here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZpWzKgbzzW/
<thisisit> seems like my wifi is weirding out :(
<AppAraat> is not being able to login (login incorrect) (one of the) expected outcomes of installing the mini.iso on UEFI systems in bios compat mode?
<AppAraat> because installation seemed successful, but I'm just not able to login, which is pretty weird since when typing in the username prompt, it seems like the same keyboard layout.
<jeremy31> thisisit: Is it a Broadcom wifi card?
<thisisit> it is indeed
<Squarism> how do one up ones linux game. Not that i want to become bash script expert, but rather be more effective using it. Desktop Linux and shell
<thisisit> I installed b43-firmware
<Squarism> ?
<thisisit> is that not enough?
<thisisit> Squarism: install gentoo
<thisisit> by the time you get it to work you're going to be more than capacble
<Squarism> haha
<jeremy31> thisisit: post URL from terminal for> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<AppAraat> I'm able to install the server install in a bit but if someone wants me to troubleshoot further (because maybe possible bug) then I'll have this system up for a while if anyone wants.
<sonne> s/gentoo/archlinux/ tbh
<thisisit> https://termbin.com/pgg4
<Squarism> so you mean i should decrease my effectiveness to negative in order to increase current level
<Squarism> ?
<sonne> Squarism: more seriously.. you could take this approach: whatever you want to do, "force" yourself to learn how to do it from the terminal
<rfm> AppAraat, I wouldn't expect the bios mode to have anything to do with it.   I would think it's much more likely you managed to typo the password twice during install (I've done it)
<Edgan> sorin-mihai: Right, I could manually set it, but I would prefer it to be dhcp style. The question is how do I configure it to do that. Out of the box I am getting just the first ip.
<sonne> Squarism: also: google/ddg "alien bash tutorial" and read it whole. you'll thank me later.
<thisisit> seems like the network is not being detected (jeremy31)
<rfm> AppAraat, I'd boot in recovery mode and reset the password.
<ebol4> I'm having a problem now where, on a device running Ubuntu 18.04 with Network-Manager, only one of my ethernet interfaces is performing a DHCP request on boot
<ebol4> i have 3 ethernet interfaces all plugged into different subnets
<thisisit> ebol4: lief on hardmode
<AppAraat> rfm: entirely unlikely to have mistyped (at least cosmically unlikely, and at least consciously maybe). I verified the entire thing twice.
<jeremy31> thisisit: run the command and post URL, the firmware might not be the correct fix for your wifi
<thisisit> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/pgg4
<Edgan> ebol4: cat /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml
<jeremy31> thisisit: in terminal do> sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-dkms
<jeremy31> thisisit: then reboot
<thisisit> done
<thisisit> be back soon :D
<ebol4> Edgan: i'm not using Netplan, sorry, should have mentioned
<Edgan> ebol4: You did, you said Network-Manager
<ebol4> NetworkManager is not Netplan
<Edgan> ebol4: right
<OerHeks> ebol4, for multiple network interfaces, netplan is your solution https://netplan.io/examples#connecting-multiple-interfaces-with-dhcp
<OerHeks> * with dhcp
<Squarism> sonne, ok ill do that
<ebol4> i can manage mutltiple interfaces fine as is, I'm just trying to figure out why, on boot, only one interface performs a DHCP request
<ebol4> after boot, if i unplug and replug in an interface, it will immediately perform a dhcp request
<ebol4> but on boot, if it is already plugged in, it will not perform a dhcp request
<thisisit> I'm back baby
<thisisit> jeremy31: here I am with no drivers
<thisisit> :D
<jeremy31> thisisit: post URL from terminal for> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<myAimSucks> Hey, does ubuntu 18.04 LTS still have automatic mouse acceleration, or am I dreaming. If yes, is it possible to get rid of it?
<_KaszpiR_> myAimSucks I don't remember, probably it does but I bet guys which play QuakeWorld already solved that issue ;)
<tomreyn> myAimSucks: Settings -> Devices -> Mouse & Touchpad -> Mouse -> Mouse Speed
#ubuntu 2019-02-13
<thisisit> jeremy31: this right here https://termbin.com/5y1i
<Tin_man> myAimSucks, here is a link >> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/09/how-to-disable-mouse-acceleration-in.html
<jeremy31> thisisit: URL for > iwconfig | nc termbin.com 9999
<myAimSucks> Tin_man:  cheers
<Tin_man> :)
<thisisit> jeremy31: no output pasted to termbin cuz everything is to stderr
<thisisit> ens5      no wireless extensions.
<thisisit> lo        no wireless extensions.
<tomreyn> those dont sound wireless
<jeremy31> thisisit: run the 2 commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/a2bee9856d8c13f42f1835bc31bf9480 and post the termbin URL after the second command is run
<thisisit> yep
<thisisit> cuz I removed the wireless drivers
<thisisit> it can't find the wls4 wireless device
<thisisit> and the others don't have the wireless capablity
<tomreyn> BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4328], Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge, Kernel modules: ssb
<sparr> running disco might there be newer kernels available for me to try if I am encountering a kernel bug?
<jeremy31> thisisit: run the 2 commands and post results
<OerHeks> sparr, for disco support, #ubuntu+1
<sparr> I'll take a cosmic answer
<thisisit> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/d2hr here you go :D
<tomreyn> sparr: no, other than mainline (unsupported)
<OerHeks> sparr, there is no !HWE for cosmic :-D
<OerHeks> smart guy
<OerHeks> er Dingo
<sparr> tomreyn: I am willing to try an unsupported kernel package if it might resolve the issue that is locking up my computer
<sparr> OerHeks: HWE?
<jeremy31> thisisit: in terminal do> sudo apt install firmware-b43-installer
<jeremy31> then reboot
<tomreyn> !hwe | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<thisisit> cant i modprobe?
<tomreyn> hwe=hardware enablement
<sparr> alternately, can I *downgrade* my kernel?
<jeremy31> thisisit: The firmware is missing, and removing and modprobing the module hangs sometimes
<thisisit> kkk
<tomreyn> sparr: not supported here. what is the actual issue, is this system fully patched? special hardware? what's on the logs?
<thisisit> be back again
<thisisit> :D
<Bashing-om> sparr: What kernels are presently installed ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' ?
<tomreyn> !paste | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sparr> 4.19.0-12-generic
<OerHeks> really the wrong channel to report issues, that is why ubuntu+1 exists
<tomreyn> sparr: if you run disco, please to to +1
<sparr> OerHeks: I am not trying to report an issue. I am trying to figure out how to install any other kernel version.
<tomreyn> there is no support here for disco
<sparr> "180530           sparr | I'll take a cosmic answer"
<tomreyn> sparr: this kernel is not supported on cosmic
<OerHeks> mainline may result in the lack of some drivers
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<sparr> but it's moot. since one of my stuck processes is a child of an apt-get, I can't install anything else anyway :( once I've rebooted I'll be able to search for instructions elsewhere.
<tomreyn> so why dont you reboot?
<OerHeks> oh, crossposting in ##linux ..
<sparr> because rebooting takes a while and I have to restore a bunch of apps (such as reconnecting to this irc client) so I was trying to avoid doing it until I had taken any step with some hope of resolving the problem
<OerHeks> good luck!
<thisisit> so im back
<thisisit> with the module loaded and ama able to scan and see the networks
<thisisit> :D
<tomreyn> nice thisisit
<jeremy31> thisisit: thank chili555
<thisisit> guys
<thisisit> sorry i got your hopes up
<thisisit> its not connecting to them though
<thisisit> :(
<thisisit> I can only see them
<thisisit> its something
<jeremy31> thisisit: do> ./wireless-info && cat wireless-info.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<thisisit> jeremy31: here it is https://termbin.com/0kzo
<thisisit> lspci gives that the module loaded by the wifi: Kernel modules: ssb
<thisisit> not b43
<thisisit> which is interesting
<thisisit> any clues why that might be happening
<jeremy31> thisisit: try after disconnecting ethernet, do you have issues with ethernet after suspend?
<OerHeks> did you ran: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade # before fixing wireless?
<thisisit> jeremy31: I do not have any issues after suspend, will try after dc ethernet
<thisisit> OerHeks: I did not run that
<thisisit> should i?
<thisisit> OerHeks: that did nothing, seems I am up to date
<thisisit> will dc ethernet and try connecting
<OerHeks> if you have held back packages during normal upgrade, yes, the module might be build against the latest kernel version
<jeremy31> OerHeks: he is using an in-tree kernel module
<thisisit__> nope, even after dcing ethernet and trying to use nm-tray I still can't connect to any wpa-eap service
<thisisit__> the icon doesn't even show up
<thisisit__> apologies, I mean ater clicking the icon and the network no menu shows up
<jeremy31> thisisit: is your wifi router on channel 1-11 on 2.4 GHz?
<thisisit__> this is a university router on 5Ghz, I don't know how to get the channel
<thisisit__> is weird why this isn't working wew lad
<gillesmauve> Is there anything that comes with Ubuntu that can tell me my CPU temp?
<thisisit__> hddtemp
<thisisit__> my bad
<thisisit__> cpu temp
<thisisit__> :/
<tomreyn> sensors
<Bashing-om> gillesmauve: Try ' cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp ' .
<gillesmauve> Oh, nifty. Thank you for "sensors," tomreyn. Thank you for the stackoverflow answer, Bashing-om
<tomreyn> yw
<gillesmauve> Second question: If I want to diagnose a disk and see if it's being connected (via USB), is there any way for me to see the whole system process that's trying to connect to it?
<thisisit> hmmm seems like there was a problem with nm-tray
<thisisit> from lubuntu
<jeremy31> thisisit__: It is seeing plenty of APs on 5 GHz, I am not sure how eduroam works
<thisisit> I installed network-manager-gnome and it worked
<thisisit> yea
<thisisit> it looks like the problem was from the end of nm-tray
<thisisit> which comes with lxqt
<thisisit> those guys need to really fix this shit up
<thisisit> its working now with nm-applet
<thisisit> I really appreciate your patience guys
<thisisit> thanks a lot
<thisisit> :D
<thisisit> going to get dinner now
<thisisit> gnite
<thisisit> :D
<hp> hey
<tomreyn> gillesmauve: you can keep a temrinal window open with "dmesg -w" running there, then attach the usb device
<gillesmauve> tomreyn: That's insane. I'll try that soon.
<tomreyn> trying to follow all of the output might make you insane, but the command itself is fairly standard ;)
<tomreyn> gillesmauve: also please dont cross post.
<gillesmauve> tomreyn: You sneaky. I thought you'd just be in here. I usually ask just in ##linux.
<pjs> I'm on 18.04 and updated my kernel to 4.19.20 using Ubuntu mainline build files. That's working fine but do I just avoid dist-upgrade now? Seems like that wants to downgrade my kernel
<ryuo> pjs: no idea. i only ever used those builds for testing purposes.
<pjs> ryuo: ok cool.. Seems like just using apt-get upgrade is fine so far. Just curious if there is anything special I need to worry about when updating the apps or system
<ryuo> pjs: well you can always manually upgrade... i don't think they were intended to be used as the primary kernel.
<ryuo> i've only seen them used for testing purposes, like kernel bugs fixed by an upstream release but not ubuntu kernel yet.
<pjs> ryuo: OK cool. So far, no issues, and I'm only installing stable LTS kernels so, we'll see
<MikekiM> Hello, is it possible to sync icloud somehow to ubuntu
<MikekiM> im interested in the data and its manipulation
<OerHeks> through any browser, perhaps?
<MikekiM> browser works, but in windows and OSX its like an application I can drag and drop stuff directly, the browser is just horrendous and slow
<ryuo> MikekiM: chances are there's no native client, but feel free to look.
<OerHeks> there is some github project, but no tool as you described https://github.com/ndbroadbent/icloud_photos_downloader
<MikekiM> Do you guys use any alternative
<MikekiM> that would have direct access?
<OerHeks> nope
<MikekiM> So if you have desktop and laptop, how do you transfer files between them? oldschool usb?
<MikekiM> icloud is nice in the sense that i can look at my files on phone too
<OerHeks> nextcloud, owncloud, smb, nfs, many options
<Auggies> That's really the only problem with Apple. They don't play well with others
<TruenHero> hola cual es el canal español?
<OerHeks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Auggies> No, lo siento
<Auggies> #Ubuntu-es *
<TruenHero> "
<MikekiM> ok I guess I could try if I could get it to work through Wine and the windows app, i am skeptical tho
<OerHeks> it is 03:49 in spain, wait till 12:00
<sparr> what package should provide the X server "glx" and "nvidia" modules?
<qwebirc74947> hello
<qwebirc74947> I've been researching for the last few hours trying to figure out how to get around the built in vsync option for intel 620 graphics.
<qwebirc74947> I've tried creating a 20-intel.conf file and adding the Option "VSync" "False" with no luck
<qwebirc74947> Is it possible to disable vsync for intel graphics on ubuntu 18.04?
<qwebirc74947> Please, anyone?
<MikekiM> qwebirc74947: most people are sleeping right now, but you could try this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics#Disable_Vertical_Synchronization_(VSYNC)
<MikekiM> I dont have any guarantees on it
<qwebirc74947> thanks for the suggestion, I'll look into it
<qwebirc74947> MikekiM, unfortunately, I am using ubuntu which has the drivers pre-installed in the kernel. I don't think those instructions would apply to me. Most of the instructions reference stuff that ubuntu does not have installed
<MikekiM> what if u write nvidia-settings to terminal can u disable it from there,isnt Xorg same stuff
<MikekiM> does xorg have graphical settings for ur intelhd
<qwebirc74947> intel and nvidia are separate things, no? and no there is no GUI for intel graphics settings under ubuntu
<qwebirc74947> I've also tried to create the 20-intel.conf and set the values in it with no luck
<MikekiM> yes but is xorg providing u the drivers too?
<MikekiM> thats why u made 20-intel.conf no?
<qwebirc74947> believe so
<qwebirc74947> looking over my xorg log file now
<qwebirc74947> looks like I'm not building the 20-intel.conf file properly
<MikekiM> xserver-xorg-video-intel i think
<jim__> hi
<qwebirc74947> I need to set the identifier properly but I don't know what to set it too
<qwebirc74947> MikekiM, brb i may have figured it out.
<qwebirc49265> Hello!
<Beam_Inn> Does Ubuntu actually own and operate help.ubuntu.com ?
<Beam_Inn> 1382 bots :<
<BrianBlaze420> I can't see why not Beam_Inn
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> how to increase the size of the mouse pointer
<etzerd> how to increase the size of the mouse pointer
<Beam_Inn> etzerd, in gnome?
<etzerd> mate
<etzerd> the lastest version
<Beam_Inn> oh. I forgot.  it's in the theme
<Beam_Inn> etzerd, in gnome, in "universal access" there's an option
<etzerd> ok, i will check it out on theme
<Beam_Inn> it might carry over?
<etzerd> thanks Beam
<Beam_Inn> etzerd, if you ever figure out how to do "inverted color" mouse, private message me. lol
<etzerd> do you prefer gnome than mate
<Beam_Inn> not particularly, but I decided to use gnome because I want to use the default.
<Beam_Inn> if I ever need to start from a raw installation, I feel like I'll have a slight advantage.
<etzerd> what is the default in genome
<Beam_Inn> gnome is the default desktop-environment for Ubuntu 18.04
<Beam_Inn> ubuntu-mate is far superior, in my mind, but if someone goes to ubuntu.com they'll get gnome.
<etzerd> i prefere the old fashion menu where you have "Application, Places and System compare with the new style where you have the menu with button on the left side
<nikos_> hi
<brandonkal> I've booted into an ubuntu cloud image (server). Now I realize I need to resize the partition within the VM. How can this be done? Thanks. (the vdisk is 10G but internally it is only 2G)
<hangar18> I've created a QtQR code and saved the file in a known directory, Documents, and now I can't find it. Not even with a system wide file search.
<hangar18> can anybody tell me what's going on or do I need to file a bug report or go ask the folks in #Kubuntu?
<brandonkal> a misplaced file is unlikely to be a bug.
<brandonkal> I don't know though
<brandonkal> I'm sure I read something about expanding the file system when I initialized the VM. But I can't find such information now. All that shows up is gparted gui stuff.
<Triffid_Hunter> brandonkal: resize2fs perhaps, if the underlying partition is already resized
<brandonkal> Triffid_Hunter, Thanks. That command sorted things out.
<d6> Hey guys, I can't seem to find a good whatsapp program that works without having to scan a code or using vxt... any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> d6: we have a whatsapp-like snap if you want
<lotuspsychje> d6: whatsdesk
<d6> Humm..interesting.. tell me more about it
<lotuspsychje> d6: what about you want to know
<d6> Well, you probably didn't give much attention to what I said...whatsdesk requires a code scanning from a phone which I don't want... any other alternative
<lotuspsychje> d6: you want a whatsapp like on ubuntu, its your best bet. otherwise you will need to use other packages like telegram
<d6> or Frantz all those  are useless to me considering the fact I don't wanna have to scan any code from a phone....My main issue is that I could find other alternatives but most of them work in conjunction with VTX and my laptop does not support virtual box
<ducasse> d6: scanning a code might be a whatsapp requirement to access from a third party app
<lotuspsychje> d6: avoiding the whatsapp scan code isnt really ubuntu related right
<d6> Yeah..I will think about it... by the way are you located in the US or else where
<lotuspsychje> !chat | d6
<ubottu> d6: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<d6> Any idea when the next Ubuntu release is due
<qwebirc61541> Hi
<adli> c/c++ still relevant today?
<lowin> Hi. I keep getting a window pop up saying system program error detected, and wants me to report the problem.. How can I see what the problem is so I can fix it?
<lotuspsychje> lowin: normally you can unfold the details of your bug
<Triffid_Hunter> adli: of course, linux kernel is C, firmware is still written in C/C++ and even UE4 uses C++ still
<ygk_12345> ghhi all
<ygk_12345> hi all
<ygk_12345> i have installed ubuntu 18 and removed netplan and switche3d back to normal interfaces file
<ygk_12345> but when restarting the networking i am facing the error
<adli> Triffid_Hunter: hi.. any related ebook or manual for me to get start?
<ygk_12345> it is saying missing required configuration variables for interface eno1.4003/inet
<ygk_12345> can someone help me please
<adli> how about linux driver design and verification? any ebook or manual?
<ducasse> adli: try ##linux, it's not really ontopic here
<adli> ducasse: ok noted. thanks
<ducasse> adli: maybe #kernel as well
<Furai> Hey guys. So you know when you start some programme - it shows on tasks bar with an icon and a name, right? So, I have a problem with our game - it shows up as "Unknown". What metadata is it missing? Are there any docs on that? Couldn't find it on the net.
<ygk_12345> can anyone help me please
<ygk_12345> ducasse: Hi :)
<ducasse> ygk_12345: can you pastebin your interfaces file?
<ygk_12345> ducasse: i will please hold on
<ygk_12345> ducasse: http://paste.openstack.org/show/745001/
<ygk_12345> ducasse: ubuntu 16 used to accept it
<ygk_12345> ducasse: Missing required configuration variables for interface eno1.4003/inet.
<ygk_12345> ducasse: thats the error
<ygk_12345> ducasse: could u see that error ?
<ducasse> ygk_12345: can you try with 'iface eno1.4003 inet manual'?
<ygk_12345> ducasse: in the interface file u mean >
<ducasse> ygk_12345: yes, replace iface eno1.4003 inet static
<sparr> is there a documented workflow for building a mainline kernel with the same options as an existing kernel?
<ygk_12345> ducasse: it worked now :) but no internet checking that
<ygk_12345> ducasse: but when we reboot should we manually bring up the vlan interface ?
<ducasse> ygk_12345: it should be brought up automatically, at least it does here
<ygk_12345> ducasse: awesome :)
<ygk_12345> ducasse: thanks bro :)
<ducasse> ygk_12345: no problem, hope it works well now
<nekoseam> api.snapcraft.io is down. any idea of when its comin' back up?
<ducasse> nekoseam: try #snappy, they might know
<ygk_12345> ducasse: one more issue. the ovs ports are not coming up when I restart neyworking. I have set them to be manual
<ygk_12345> ducasse: check this http://paste.openstack.org/show/745003/
<nekoseam> whats the command to remove orphaned packages?
<EriC^^> good morning all
<adli> my usb drive unable to write
<adli> any tips?
<iomari> greetings, I'm working on a artik sbc with ubuntu 16.04 installed. The network manger is called connman which I'm seeing for the first time seeing that I'm coming from the opensuse world. Can connman be used on a standard desktop/server? And if so, is it recommended? I'm just curious about alternatives to netplan/networkmanager.
<gokl> Hi, in Ubuntu 18.10, how is user home encryption implemented? How is the password passed to ecryptfs? What the the config files involved? (Some systemd? Pam?)
<JimBuntu> iomari, yes, it can be used, I can't say it's recommended in general, sure doesn't matter if it's a SBC or desktop to me, although it is intended for low resource systems/embedded/etc
<Guest51738> Hi folks!
<Guest51738> I've got in troubles...
<Guest51738> it's about gammu cellular manager
<_ikke_> With netplan, is there a way to specify the source IP for the default route? I'm trying to add an additional address to an interface, which should be used as source. Manually executing 'ip route replace default via 10.0.0.1 src 10.0.0.10 works'. I tried to specify a route 0.0.0.0/0 with 10.0.0.10 as from, which gets added in addition to the existing default route, but it's never used
<iomari> greetings, I'm working on a artik sbc with ubuntu 16.04 installed. The network manger is called connman which I'm seeing for the first time seeing that I'm coming from the opensuse world. Can connman be used on a standard desktop/server? And if so, is it recommended? I'm just curious about alternatives to netplan/networkmanager.
<AppAraat> PSA: Lots of links here are dead - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Get_Ubuntu_18.04.2_LTS
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat: on the wiki?
<AppAraat> yes, specifically under that subheading.
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat: .2 is not officially out yet, patience..
<AppAraat> oh
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat: tomorrow its sheduled
<AppAraat> well either way I'm fine with 18.04.01 too
<AppAraat> slightly unrelated though: I'm downloading server iso from https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server - but it's downloading using plaintext and it would be nice if the hashes were displayed on that link too.
<AppAraat> apparently I'm not the only one coming across this issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1105361/ubuntu-18-04-server-sha256sum
<AppAraat> getting checksums from plaintext links... not the best idea.
<lotuspsychje> !md5 | AppAraat
<ubottu> AppAraat: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<AppAraat> lotuspsychje: I know how to verify the checksums, but the digests themselves are placed on a plaintext link. I'm also getting the iso from a plaintext link. So there's already room for attacker to do something malicious here. I do luckily have the Ubuntu GPG key, so I could verify the SHA256SUMS file here for example - http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ - but initially getting that GPG pubkey was a hassle.
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat: if you find a security bug, report to the #ubuntu-hardened guys
<lowin> I have a problem with java programs showing blocks instead of japanese characters. I found this page hhelp.ubuntu.com/community/Japanese_in_Java and it mentions a "(your jre dir)/lib/fontconfig.properties" file. but where is the jre dir?
<lowin> I installed openjdk-8-jre from official repositories
<JimBuntu> http != plaintext, is that what you are talking about AppAraat ?
<ygk_12345> ducasse: can I user rc.local for ovs ?
<talx> for the third day in a row
<talx> :p
<talx> is there anyone here who ever managed to make d-i installion work ?
<talx> with ubuntu 16.04 ?
<talx> preseed that is
<sven^> hi.. I have a problem regarding terminals on my ubuntu system. Several terminal emulators (rxvt, sakura, ...) seem to have trouble with properly getting their columns. If I use a full screen window the line gets wrapped roughly 2/3 of the screen. "resize" reports 240 columns. On xterm it works properly (resize reports 319 columns). My .bashrc is empty for testing all other .bash* and .profile are the default installation files
<tomreyn> lowin: "dpkg -L openjdk-8-jre" lists all installed files and paths
<sandwitch> talx, what is not working for you?
<lowin> tomreyn, I "solved" it by copying over all the windows fonts to /usr/share/fonts but thanks anyway
<maeud> talx: you can lots of examples online and 0 documentation
<maeud> what are you stuck on?
<maeud> preseed is horrible also, use it as little as possible (literally just get the install done) and leave configuration management to do the rest
<AppAraat> JimBuntu: yes I was referring to plaintext in this context as data over unencrypted transport
<JimBuntu> ok AppAraat I'm more used to the term 'cleartext' in this use case, hence my question.
<dradli> guys .. i was unable to login #linux
<AppAraat> right, I might have been confusing the terminology too since I often interchange those terms
<dradli> someone need invite me in
<AppAraat> dradli: offtopic for here I guess but you need to be registered and authed on nickserv first.
<AppAraat> then you can join those kinds of rooms
<dradli> AppAraat: thanks bro
<JimBuntu> dradli, fwiw, it's ##linux
<jarnos> What is the package for nouveau driver in Xenial? I have no xserver-xorg-video-nouveau installed, but lshw shows nouveau is in use.
<dradli> JimBuntu: hi.. thanks bro
<jarnos> I mean how do you create a bug report about nouveau driver?
<tomreyn> ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<tomreyn> you should have xserver-xorg-video-nouveau installed
<pa> anybody knows how to get xchat-indicator for 18.04?
<pa> that package seems gone
<pa> although still referenced
<iomari> pa: I think xchat is now hexchat. I could be wrong.
<lotuspsychje_> !xchat | pa
<ubottu> pa: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<pa> afaik xchat 2.8.8 is stable
<pa> and has no known vulnerability
<pa> at least serious one
<lotuspsychje_> pa: hmm seems indeed 18.10 has version 2.8.8-15
<lotuspsychje_> pa: think the indicator might be for unity
<pa> it would be good to avoid another mplayer2 case :-)
<pa> lotuspsychje_: ha, i see
<pa> okay thanks
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<simon49> salut tout le monde
<lotuspsychje> !fr | simon49
<ubottu> simon49: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<simon49> parler la !!!!
<m-blaise> hello
<maeud> Cana anyone help me with a ubuntu desktop issue, when I log in I get the desktop background and the cursor, nothing else
<maeud> here is the syslog: https://pastebin.com/raw/SKMy01r8
<EriC^^> maeud: does the guest account work?
<nicolas> hi everyone
<EriC^^> hello nicolas
<maeud> EriC^^: guest account works
<maeud> logging as a domain user with mounted home directory fails
<nicolas> im use RaspberryPi with Ubuntu Mate...!!!
<maeud> pam_mount is mount /home/%USER%, krb5i for auth
<EriC^^> maeud: try for starters, "dconf -f reset /org/compiz"
<EriC^^> as the user
<EriC^^> maeud: actually, try renaming "~/.compiz and ~/.config/compiz-1"
<maeud> EriC^^: the dconf command gives an error
<maeud> ~/.compiz doesn't exist, but I've moved the one in .config
<maeud> same thing
<EriC^^> maeud: try renaming ~/.cache ~/.config and ~/.gconf
<maeud> I'm mounting the home user from a windows server using pam_mount, I can't access the dconf db file for the user
<maeud> even on the windows host
<ioria> might be an sssd issue
<maeud> I've tried purging the home folder multiple times EriC^^ , it gets recreated and same issue
<maeud> could be ioria
<ioria> maeud, specify the   vers=1.0   in mount options
<maeud> I'm specifying 3.0 ioria
<ioria> nope
<ioria> maeud,   vers=1.0
<maeud> sec let me reboot
<maeud> same thing ioria
<ioria> maeud,   no other ideas then
<maeud> nope
<maeud> it's now loaded...
<maeud> what
<maeud> why would that fix it
<ioria> it works or not ?
<maeud> it does, but why...
<ioria> cifs issue ,long story
<maeud> really slow though
<ioria> you'll get the same issue with samba
<ioria> and you need to set  client max protocol = NT1
<maeud> so if I set it back to v3, the desktop shows for a second then blinks away
<maeud> and doesn't come back
<ioria> maeud,  yes,   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cifs-utils/+bug/1764778
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572132 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1764778 SMBv2+ does not show all files when mounting a windows share" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ioria> maeud,  slightly different,but same issue
<pragmaticenigma> time for nfs?
<maeud> I've lost count of how many bugs I've had to workaround :(
<maeud> It'll be NFS when done pragmaticenigma
<zen_coder> I want to execute this command
<zen_coder> sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test
<maeud> DO IT
<zen_coder> it does not return, what is wrong?
<pragmaticenigma> sweet!
<pragmaticenigma> zen_coder: What's the error message say?
<maeud> do you need "ubuntu-toolchain-r/test/ubuntu" zen_coder
<maeud> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test" is correct according to page
<pragmaticenigma> maeud: the problem is much simplier than that
<maeud> pragmaticenigma?
<pragmaticenigma> maeud: First step, remove the "-y" and never use that again. When working with apt manually, you should never disable the confirmation prompts. Also, -y can disable any error messages from being displayed.
<maeud> zen_coder ^
<pragmaticenigma> zen_coder: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<p47r30n_> cek cek cek, 1 2 3
<pragmaticenigma> p47r30n_: Please stop, you can make your own channel by using /join #p47r30 if you like
<thomastospace> Hey. I've just installed Ubuntu 18.10 on my Macbook Pro (15", late 2013) after the last version I've used was 9.04. Only problem I run into is that everything is a bit laggy and I don't understand why. CPU/RAM usage seems fine, so I'm guessing it's something graphical.
<thomastospace> Anybody have some experience with this?
<EriC^^> maeud: are the prmissions right?
<maeud> EriC^^: I've tried setting the permissions to 777, same thing
<easyOnMe> sorry does anyone know of the command to ask for a channel here
<Fuchs> easyOnMe: hmm? ask for a channel in what sense?
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: check your graphics drivers: sudo lshw -C video, behind driver=
<easyOnMe> ok thanks
<EriC^^> maeud: try going to a terminal tty1, type "DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm" see what happens
<pragmaticenigma> easyOnMe: If you are looking to host/start your own channel, ask for help in #freenode
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje: That says 'i915'
<maeud> that should work from what I've read EriC^^, ioria linked a bug that I think is the culprit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cifs-utils/+bug/1764778
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572132 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1764778 SMBv2+ does not show all files when mounting a windows share" [Medium,Confirmed]
<maeud> another unfixed bug
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: allright, tnx for checking maybe graphics are good, but your overall system smoothness is bit laggy then?
<maeud> you have to mount with smb v1
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje: Yeah, things like typing a url in Firefox. Using Discord has about 5 seconds delay in every action in the UI.
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: using ubuntu-desktop on gnome?
<thomastospace> Yeah. I've also tried Lubuntu before, same problem.
<EriC^^> maeud: did you get a white terminal?
<thomastospace> It's a completely default 18.10 installation
<maeud> no I haven't tried it EriC^^, ioria has pointed out it's a bug
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: hmm, lubuntu laggy doesnt make sense to me
<thomastospace> yeah, that surprised me too
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: did you compare with an LTS version aswell?
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: i tested 18.04 on similar macbook without issues
<thomastospace> I did not try the LTS version yet. But the new theme was one of the reasons I've gone back to Ubuntu :)
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: understandable, its nice eyecandy on cosmic
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: maybe as a test try a live LTS?
<olabaz> hey, when I was on 18.04 my computer would somehow auto connect to the school wifi that requires a browser login. Now on 18.10 that is no longer happening. Is there a way to work around that?
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje: Could do that, but then the question stays: What is the issue? How could I dive deeper into this?
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: feel free to also share your dmesg
<maeud> ioria, if you mount version 3.0.2 it works fine
<maeud> get-smbconnection on the windows host shows it as version 3.1.1
<maeud> "SMB 3.1.1 was introduced with Windows 10 and Windows Server 2016."
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/qEN4eB7S
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<EriC^^> maeud: oh ok
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: wow, looks like you got a discord problem there, its full errors
<maeud> vers 3.1.1 specified in pam_mount conf also works ioria
<maeud> another workaround found
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: share your syslog too please, meanwhile uninstall discord?
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, well, that's one problem then. uninstalling discord now yeah
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, what command / tool can i get the syslog from?
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: /var/log/syslog and pastebin it
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, hmm. 3.3 MB. any pastebin alternative that accepts that?
<zen_coder> pragmaticenigma: Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~ubuntu-toolchain-r/ubuntu/test'. ERROR: '~ubuntu-toolchain-r' user or team does not exist.
<hanzo007> hi..
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: i mostly use hastebin or paste ubuntu
<hanzo007> im running ubuntu server 18.04, does anyone know if theres some kind of session logger
<lotuspsychje> hanzo007: come join in #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<ryuo> hanzo007: script command?
<hanzo007> so that i can log every users and that they type or do via ssh?
<ryuo> hanzo007: unlikely. i normally replace .bash_history with  a symlink to /dev/null.
<pragmaticenigma> zen_coder: You will have to reach out to the developer/group in charge of the PPA then. There is nothing we can do here
<leftyfb> hanzo007: there are tools like that, though I question the need for this. Would you also be warning your users that everything they do will be logged?
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8zv8wrWjGn/
<zen_coder> pragmaticenigma: I am running ubuntu 18.4
<zen_coder> 18.04
<zen_coder> in which channel I should go to ask my question?
<hanzo007> leftyfb: no i dont need any warning..
<pragmaticenigma> zen_coder: there is no channel... on the PPA page is the developer/groups contact information... you will have to use that
<leftyfb> hanzo007: not a very ethical thing to do in my opinion. Good luck
<hanzo007> yes i know.. the reason im asking is becaue i need some external persons to help me and need to see/log what they do and what they type
<leftyfb> hanzo007: you should try tmate then. It's a shared terminal
<talx> Hey,
<hanzo007> leftyfb: for it to work i need the "client" to download the client version correct?
<talx> do anyone know how to solve this https://i.ibb.co/1YCdh3T/pxe-error-gaudi-ubuntu.png ?
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: these doesnt sound good neither: 0.647284] pci 0000:06:06.0: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, possible ssd problem?
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, the macbook has been through some stuff, so that could be the case
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: you replaced the hd yourself with an ssd?
<leftyfb> hanzo007: No. You can just install tmate, then give them the URL it spits out when you run it. They ssh to it and you're done
<hanzo007> #leftyfb do you know of other "session logger" that
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, no. it's the original ssd
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: alot of colord errors there aswell
<hanzo007> that logs with the default sshd connection
<leftyfb> hanzo007: your use case is to see what the other person is doing while they help you. tmate does that realtime.
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, is there a general ssd health check thing?
<talx> talx
<tomreyn> talx: sounds liek this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1755863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1755863 in systemd (Ubuntu Bionic) "netbooting the bionic live CD over NFS goes straight to maintenance mode :" [Medium,In progress]
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: is your system up to date also currently?
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, yes. i've installed all the updates after i've verified that everything worked after installing
<talx> tomreyn
<talx> what does it say
<hanzo007> leftyfb: thx, ill look in to it and give it a try
<tomreyn> talx: are you asking me to copy the bug report here?
<hanzo007> leftyfb: but if you know ofter session loggers please post them
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: disk-tools can smart test if you like
<leftyfb> hanzo007: I do not know of any off the top of my head. I feel tmate solves your issue perfectly and therefore does not warrant looking for other solutions which "solve" one problem while creating another.
<pa> has anybody here managed to use screen from a ssh terminal?
<tarzeau> pa: yes
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: there's a lot going in on in your syslog, did you check graphics card if its still in nomodeset?
<pa> 18.04 systemd keeps killing it
<leftyfb> pa: that is not your question
<tarzeau> pa: not here
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, doing the test now. what is nomodeset?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | thomastospace
<ubottu> thomastospace: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<leftyfb> pa: screen works perfectly fine on all supported versions of ubuntu locally and via ssh.
<pa> leftyfb: not for me
<pa> i ssh in the machine
<pa> screen, then detach
<leftyfb> !enter | pa
<pa> then screen -r (works), logout, login, screen -r : gone
<ubottu> pa: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<tarzeau> pa: local user? or ad user?
<pa> local user
<pa> what's an ad user?
<leftyfb> pa: if you log out of a terminal in screen, screen stops. You need to detach.
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, didn't do that. i'll check it out. can take a while as this is all new for me
<thomastospace> thanks for all the help so far though. :)
<pa> leftyfb: yeah sorry of course i detach after screen .r
<tomreyn> pa: consider telling us more about "the machine"
<pa> it's a plain nuc
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: could you paste this please: uname -a && sudo lshw -C video
<pa> with a plain ubuntu core 18.04
<leftyfb> pa: what OS is the client running? What OS is the remote machine running?
<pa> amd64
<leftyfb> !enter | pa
<pa> the client is also a 18.04, but honestly i don't think it matters. I'd very much hope it doesn't matter
<leftyfb> It shouldn't, just trying to get all of the data.
<tomreyn> pa: is the server fully patched?
<tomreyn> kernel rebooted?
<pa> tomreyn: yeah, up to date
<pa> yes
<leftyfb> pa: any particular reason you're playing with ubuntu core?
<pa> leftyfb: wanted something skinny
<pa> again, i'd very much hope it doesnt matter
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qkfvzn5pvW/
<leftyfb> It does, since everything in Ubuntu core is a snap. Not debs. You might be better served in #snappy
<pa> anyway, if i run an x session, run a screen into a graphic terminal (Konsole), detach, then i can ssh in and out and reattach that screen from the ssh terminal.
<tomreyn> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=825394
<ubottu> Debian bug 825394 in systemd "systemd kill background processes after user logs out" [Normal,Fixed]
<tomreyn> oh thats really old, sorry
<pa> i tried to add KillUserProcesses=no to /etc/systemd/logind.conf, and restart systemd, but it didnt help
<leftyfb> pa: Ubuntu core is not really meant for a "skinny server". It's more meant for IoT.
<pa> (i also restarted the machine)
<leftyfb> tomreyn: they're running Snappy. Kind of a different animal.
<pa> leftyfb: you are telling me there are good chances that on an ubuntu server or desktop this will work?
<leftyfb> pa: I know 100% it will work
<pa> i can install one machine and try
<pragmaticenigma> pa when starting a screen session you intended to disconnect, you need to provide a name to it. Start screen sesssion with "screen -R mysessionname" ... always try to make sure to disconnect. To find your screen session later, use screen -list to see a list of sessions. screen -R mysessionname will reattache to the previously used screen session
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, I've added nomodeset to /etc/default/grub. I'll now reboot and see if it works, right?
<tomreyn> leftyfb: core gets everything from snaps then?
<pragmaticenigma> pa this is all outlined in the documentation. you should read that before using the application
<talx> tomreyn>: no but does it have a solution ? I visited the site but no solution
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: just as a test, yeah
<pa> pragmaticenigma: not sure about the doc, but this has always worked
<pa> like since '1800
<leftyfb> tomreyn: yes
<pa> pragmaticenigma: but let me try
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, okay, brb.
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: you do not need to provide a name to reattach to a screen session
<pa> pragmaticenigma: it doesn't help
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: you don't have to, but it makes things a lot easier
<tomreyn> talx: see #6, #13 for workarounds. it does sound like it would break automation, though
<pragmaticenigma> pa: what are you running in screen? what is the exact command that you are entering to launch screen?
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: not when there's only 1 session. It adds nothing.
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: call it a personal preference and lets drop the debate
<tomreyn> talx: also i think you stated during an earlier question that you're seeing an issue on xenial, not bionic. so maybe it's the wrong bug report entirely.
<pa> pragmaticenigma: ssh <machine ip>; screen; detach; screen -r (works); detach; logout; ssh <machine ip>; screen -r :There is no screen to be resumed.
<leftyfb> pa: you really should go to #snappy to further troubleshoot this. It's more likely due to being a result of running Ubuntu core.
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, back. looks like i have some display stuff now. ubuntu forgot my 200% setting and brightness keys don't work anymore. so I guess nomodeset wasn't a big success
<zen_coder> pragmaticenigma: the problem was, I was behind a proxy
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: but does your overall smoothness go better now?
<tomreyn> leftyfb: thanks, i wasn't aware.
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, hmm.. I think yes.
<talx> yes
<talx> its not related
<pa> hm interesting
<pa> i might ask there then
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: i wanted to see if your system lags by graphics or something else
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, ah okay. well. after testing a bit more, it's way better now yes.
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: so must be intel graphics issue afterall
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, so now remove nomodeset and then find drivers.. or?
<DarkSniper2005> Hello, is it possible to play Apex Legends via ubuntu? I need to install origins, but when i try to install it via Wine it just crashes
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: you can remove nomodeset yes, then lets do a few other tests
<pragmaticenigma> DarkSniper2005: Please ask in #winehq
<DarkSniper2005> okay
<genii> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, sorry, was away for a minute due to a system crash (power issue on the macbook's side it seems..)
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: no worries
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, i may have missed your last message. i've removed nomodeset now, how do I tackle the intel graphics issue?
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: i would compare with 18.04 first, if i was you
<thomastospace> lotuspsychje, okay, then i'll do that in the coming days and eventually return with more info. thanks :)
<thomastospace> meanwhile I did install spotify and launched it.. and it ignores the 200% display option so the spotify install looks tiny :')
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: try a few tweaks too, preload install, gnome-tweak-tool bleachbit to cleanup system
<lotuspsychje> thomastospace: maybe check bios firmware for your mac too
<amitkm9204> Hi
<lordcirth_> amitkm9204, hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome amitkm9204 what can we do for you?
<amitkm9204> I want to check the memory heapdump using java
<amitkm9204> Can anyone help me?
<amitkm9204> jps and jstat -gc vmid is not helping me
<nemo> Got the weirdest problem in one of the few systemd ubuntu systems we have around here.  For some reason systemctl start ssh.service fails because   Process: 13994 ExecStartPre=/usr/sbin/sshd -t (code=exited, status=203/EXEC)
<nemo> well, I look at the process and, huh, /usr/sbin/sshd is set to 600   no execute.  ok.. I set it to 755. rerun...
<nemo> and it is changed to 600 again!
<qwebirc65587> Hello. I seem to have some problems with having to reenter sudo on ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS.
<nemo> anyone ever heard of this behaviour?
<nemo> chmod 755 /usr/sbin/sshd;systemctl enable ssh.service  (seems to run fine, after running is still 755)... systemctl start ssh.service  (fails with status=203/EXEC  and after running /usr/sbin/sshd is 600 again)
<nemo> oh crud. it's inside ssh...
<nemo> /usr/sbin/sshd -t Segmentation fault
<nemo> and perms messed up
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> should i install matlab as root or normal user?
<seven-eleven> by default matlab wants to install to /usr/local/bin
<frozty> hi
<nemo> hm. https://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?318467-SSH-not-starting suggests an selinux WTFism
<anonymous> exit
<frozty> how does dpkg work with dependencies? I'm trying to build vim from source, and need to install some packages, 3 get unmet dependencies and "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages"
<hggdh> frozty: start by 'apt build-dep vim'
<hggdh> frozty: dpkg does not really deal with dependencies, apt-get (or apt) does
<frozty> ok
<frozty> I get "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list"
<seven-eleven>   where should i install non root software?
<seven-eleven> ~/apps/ ~/usr/ ?
<hatchetjack> any idea why my hard drive light is constantly lit?
<hatchetjack> running ubuntu 18.04
<frozty> seven-eleven: ~/.local/bin is where I keep mine
<hatchetjack> gonna have to nickname ubuntu HD killer
<seven-eleven> frozty, mhmm
<frozty> (if for user only)
<seven-eleven> frozty, bin sounds not right
<seven-eleven> bin would be for the binaries; but the actual libs rather to /usr or /usr/lib?
<frozty> yeah, I've just been copying binaries there so far, but you could make those dir in .local too
<hggdh> frozty: run software-properties-gtk, and select the sorce code button
<seven-eleven> i think .local isn't suitable either, .local is rather used for software preferences/settings
<nemo> n/m it wasn't ubuntu's problem.
<hggdh> hatchetjack: ... because your system s doing a lot of I/O? Perhaps swapping like crazy, or something
<blackflow> hatchetjack: more like the consequence of modern linux desktop. always something trying to use the drive. ubuntu bugs resulting with ton of logging doesn't help either.
<seven-eleven> i think I should create ~/libs and ~/bins
<seven-eleven> that sounds right
<hatchetjack> hggdh: doubt I'm swapping
<seven-eleven> or maybe: ~/usr/libs and ~/usr/bin/
<nemo> !@#$ cylance. ah well.
<ubottu> nemo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there any way to "install" ubuntu onto a usb drive from windows? I don't mean just copying the ISO to USB to turn it into a LiveUSB, but actually install it
<nemo> heh. poor ubottu. I should maybe have used the swear word instead 😉
<hatchetjack> usually it's firefox doing this
<hatchetjack> but I rebooted about an hour ago and hard drive light has been constantly lit since booting back up before firefox was even started
<frozty> hggdh: now build-dep return the same error as apt, builddep:vim depends on libgtk-3-dev and libgnomegui-dev, but they won't be installed
<hatchetjack> guess I'm going to have to dig down into it and find the process doing it and kill it and make sure it never runs again
<blackflow> hatchetjack: take a look at bug #1579580
<ubottu> bug 1579580 in ureadahead (Ubuntu) "ureadahead reports relative path errors in journalctl output" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579580
<blackflow> no idea why ureadahead is still installed by default
<hatchetjack> actually I think I just found out what's going on
<hatchetjack> [=========>...........]  resync = 48.2% (228068736/472270712) finish=42.1min speed=96460K/sec
<EriC^^> Cyber_Akuma: maybe if you install a ready made image
<blackflow> hatchetjack: that would definitely explain it :)
<hggdh> frozty: sorry, forgot to say: after adding the source repository, you must run 'apt update', then 'apt-build-dep vim'
<frozty> oh yeah of course
<frozty> hm :/ same error (update says there are 2 packages that can be upgraded though)
<frozty> but they don't seem important, kodi and git
<Cyber_Akuma> EriC^^: woulden't I need one that is somewhat made for my hardware?
<hggdh> frozty: I do not know what vim does, but it is a good chance it uses autotools. If this is the case, you must re-build the make configuration (like running autogen.sh, and configure)
<hggdh> frozty: also, keep in mind that 'build-dep' installs the dev packages required by the *current* vim version. If you are running git head, bets are off.
<Cyber_Akuma> Isn't vim a text editor?
<frozty> yeah
<Cyber_Akuma> I was never able to figure out it's UI
<frozty> maybe I don't need to do this
<frozty> --version says 7.4, but I need 7.4.1578
<hggdh> frozty: actually, there is usually NO reason to build from source, unless you are hacking into the package
<ioria> frozty, what version of ubuntu are you on ?
<EriC^^> Cyber_Akuma: not much you can always chroot into it and run update-initramfs if it doesnt boot compatibaly
<frozty> 16.04.1
<ioria> !info vim xenial
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.4.1689-3ubuntu1.2 (xenial), package size 1060 kB, installed size 2614 kB
<ioria> frozty, anf you need a downgrade version ?
<frozty> well then I didn't need to build it
<frozty> thanks xD
<marcoagpinto> Hello
<marcoagpinto> will Thunderbird 60.5 appear soon in the updates?
<marcoagpinto> it has been released on 29-JAN
<Linuxuser> Hi marcoagpinto
<Linuxuser> It might take a while
<marcoagpinto> why?
<marcoagpinto> :(
<Linuxuser> Same as other programs like Libre Office
<Linuxuser> As the devs lol
<marcoagpinto> people are complaining that my GB speller doesn't work there, because it now needs 60.5 and they have 60.4
<marcoagpinto> :(
<marcoagpinto> I checked myself in my VMs
<marcoagpinto> it has 60.4 not 60.5
<Linuxuser> I see
<Linuxuser> Well maybe you can download the latest update and apply it yourself
<Linuxuser> Unless you are a geek who prefers pushed updates
<marcoagpinto> Linuxuser: I use Windows 10, the problem is the Linux users
<marcoagpinto> :)
<Linuxuser> I see what you mean
<Linuxuser> But it's easy to update a package on linux anyway
<Linuxuser> Get the deb pack
<hggdh> marcoagpinto: thunderbird should be updated, probably soon(ish)
<marcoagpinto> hggdh: ahhhh... cool
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<Linuxuser> Yea marcoagpinto , just wait I guess.
<marcoagpinto> :)
<tinga> Trying to boot ubuntu on a trekstore surftab twin 10.2, it doesn't get even to the grub stage with eigher ubuntu 64 bit or xubuntu 32 bit.
<tinga> Got Debian 32 bit there, though, at least once.
<tinga> Its UEFI bios has secure boot enabled. Should I turn this off?
<tinga> Any risk of problems? Worried windows might not work anymore afterwards.
<ducasse> tinga: turning secure boot off should not be necessary
<tinga> What about Intel TXE?
<ducasse> tinga: afaik the ubuntu images do not support 32-bit efi bt default, is it possible you have one?
<ducasse> *by
<EriC^^> tinga: if it's 32bit uefi you have to modify the usb with the 32bit efi file
<tinga> Oh, shut ourselves out by turnong off "USB MUX" in the bios: now it doesn't accept input from the keyboard any more, thus can't undo this setting.
<ducasse> tinga: no way to clear the nvram?
<Meili> tinga: good luck: https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/cant-use-trekstor-tablet-usb-disabled-touch-disabled-cant-find-bios.2881825/
<anddam> hello
<rypervenche> anddam: Hi there.
<anddam> aaand solved by reading docs
<anddam> I had some space taken from old snap releases
<anddam> solved with remove and --revision
<anddam> I need to reclaim some space on a vm image
<gb69> i have noticd that dejadup only works under my user context, no option to run as root, and as such can't back up things like /var/www/html and other priviledged locations.   clonezilla takes down the server while it clones.  what do I want to use to achieve the same functionality as dejadup but effectively run it as root so it will actually back up everything including the things i'd need to
<gb69> sudo to get access to?
<Reign_> what are these parameters in .config/autostart: Hidden=false and NoDisplay=false ?
<gb69> same question but shorter: what can i use for online server backups that will run as root , am I missing something really obvious?
<baconology> do i sudo rsync -r --no-perms to a location that dejadup has access to?
<daddy1981> Hi
<lordcirth_> daddy1981, hi
<elfrederich> hi, is there any desktop applications which can act as a 2-step authentication?  I left my phone at home which has Google Authenticator installed.  As a practice I save screenshots of QR codes and keep them in a KeePass database.
<baconology> lastpass authenticator syncs your tokens
<baconology> not sure if that is good or bad
<elfrederich> I found this which may work... it runs locally HTML5... https://github.com/gbraad/gauth
<lordcirth_> elfrederich, 'oathtool'?
<elfrederich> lordcirth_: ah... when I went in to KeePass to find the screenshot of the QR code I also found a set of one time passwords I can use.
<elfrederich> lordcirth_: but oathtool can be used to generate the time based one time passwords from a QR codeE?
<lordcirth_> elfrederich, not sure how it imports the keys, but once it has the keys, yeah
<baconology> i want lvm
<baconology> figured it out, thanks anyway guys
<baconology> how do i mark this as complete
 * baconology solved
<coolskeleton95> henlo
<lordcirth_> coolskeleton95, hi
<coolskeleton95> this is me first time using irc oof
<maeud> ayup
<D-melanogaster> Is someone had issues with xen memory limit?
<tomreyn> yes, but they since upgraded their hardware to 64-bit
<D-melanogaster> tomreyn: i'm using 64-bit system and it can't located more than 3gb ram
<ikanobori> What happens when you do?
<tomreyn> D-melanogaster: in total, for the HV, or on Dom-0, or on a guest?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version is this, which architecture? provide context if you're looking for assistence
<D-melanogaster> um, 18.04 64-bit 4.15.0-45-generic core
<D-melanogaster> when I booted it on physical machine an image OS can't use more than 3.2-3 gb of ram
<tomreyn> D-melanogaster: "core" - meaning this is ubuntu core?
<lordcirth_> D-melanogaster, Ubuntu Core? Is this the host, guest, or both?
<D-melanogaster> yeap
<D-melanogaster> host
<tomreyn> you're aware this is for iot?
<D-melanogaster> not sure
<lordcirth_> D-melanogaster, why are you using Ubuntu Core instead of Server?
<D-melanogaster> it is for research purpose
<tomreyn> i don't think ubuntu core is meant for running HVM hypervisors, or not in a typical scenario
<tomreyn> it targets iot devices which are usually short of hardware resources. typical HVM hosts are the opposite.
<stanrifkin> sudo echoes * when i enter a password recently. due to updates i think. how i can i disable this?
<Epx998> Did 18.04.2 drop?
<lordcirth_> stanrifkin, sudo grep pwfeedback /etc/sudoers
<D-melanogaster> anyway thanks for reply
<stanrifkin> lordcirth: thank you. i found it in /etc/sudoers.d directory
<juslintek> Hi, FileSearch constantly crashes, tried resintalling nautilus, same stuff. Any advice?
<CarlFK> Is there a #chan for Open Office? (need help with calc formulas)
<juslintek> CarlFK type /list and filter it
<lordcirth_> !alis | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<pragmaticenigma> juslintek: Take a look at using "find" in the command line
<pragmaticenigma> !find
<pragmaticenigma> juslintek: (for future reference, many IRC servers limit the usage of /list, which is why on freenode "/msg alis list {chan_topic}" is suggested
<lordcirth_> Yeah, Freenode /list is HUGE
<ioria> justache, can you paste   apt-cache policy nautilus
<lordcirth_> ioria, you probably meant juslintek
<ioria> lordcirth_, oh, yes, sy
<ioria> juslintek,  can you paste   apt-cache policy nautilus
<abalaga> yo
<fleabeard> wtf does it mean that "Waiting for Google to be configured in your backup settings..." when running Backups for the first time?
<fleabeard> I installed duplicity as it suggested, but now I've got this weird prompt about Google and I'm confused af
<fleabeard> this is Ubuntu Budgie 18.04 btw
<fleabeard> this is the window in question> https://i.imgur.com/plcf7nc.png
<ioria> maybe it's looking for Google Drive
<fleabeard> eww
<ioria> idk why it would
<fleabeard> hasn't Linux found a way to provide practical backups without the need of Google services yet?
<lordcirth_> fleabeard, deja-dup supports many backends, one of which is Google Drive.
<ioria> just onfigure the backup  location
<fleabeard> I'm assuming I just "Cancel" this screen and move on?
<ioria> yup
<fleabeard> got it
<fleabeard> the Ubuntu Budgie team should probably have this default to "Local Drive" (since it's an option) instead of Google since it's confusing for new users like myself
<ioria> i don't think is a 'Budgie' issue
<fleabeard> ah, here I thought each distro curated the software packages they included to be more in-line with their distro. My bad.
<lordcirth_> I don't see that defaulting to local drive would be any less confusing, given that backing up to a local drive is normally not actually a backup, and some people do want to use GDrive
<lordcirth_> fleabeard, no, that's way too much work
<fleabeard> lordcirth_, TimeShift on Linux Mint defaults to a local drive.
<fleabeard> I'm pretty sure it does it if installed in Ubuntu too
<fleabeard> just my experience with it (that worked) was Mint
<ioria> fleabeard, usually 'local ' it's not a good idea
<fleabeard> I agree
<ioria> yandex gives you 10G
<fleabeard> I have a Synology NAS on my network that this would be perfect for, and as of right now it is working great!
<fleabeard> TimeShift doesn't even give you the option to do network share backups
<fleabeard> I'm guessing one should only be concerned with backing up their /home folder?
<fleabeard> for linux*
<lordcirth_> fleabeard, depends. If you've made extensive changes in /etc, you may wish to grab that too.
<eltese> Hi! I'm currently on the live environment of Ubuntu and wondering if I press install now (im going to install alongside Win 10) it will start installation immediately or if I get to choose location still for where I want Ubuntu to go? For clarity , I have 2 HDD's 1 which currently has Win 10 and 1 which will be used solely for ubuntu
<fleabeard> lordcirth_, a better question may be, is there a way that I can take a system snapshot that would allow me to get right back to where I was in my OS (with all settings/software installed) so if something were to go wrong, I can just wipe the drive, install the OS and restore it to this point in time?
<eltese> Ah yes, the installer is on stage 5 / 7 if that helps at all
<lordcirth_> eltese, I believe all the options, at a minimum, prompt for confirmation of partitioning changes.
<eltese> lordcirth_: I thought so, but I didn't want to take any chances! Thanks !
<fleabeard> eltese, it may not be too obvious, but if it asks you which disk to install the bootloader on, make sure you select the proper hdd. I've messed that up before in the past and couldn't repair win10 to get back into it :(
<lordcirth_> Yes, bootloaders are important :P
<eltese> fleabeard: and which one do I want the bootloader on? I'm guessing not the one that currently hosts the mbr?
<fleabeard> I had assumed that if I just selected the drive in the GUI that it would just update the dropdown that asks about bootloader install location and found out the hard way it didn't lol
<lordcirth_> eltese, the one you are putting Ubuntu on
<fleabeard> eltese, put it on the drive that will be only ubuntu
<lordcirth_> Grub should detect Windows as well and give you a nice menu when you choose that drive, but if you break it, you can always switch back in BIOS
<eltese> lordcirth_: fleabeard: thanks ! I thought so, but wanted to be certain =)
<ioria> eltese, if you want 0  risks , disconnect the Win drive
<fleabeard> lordcirth_ & ioria thanks for your help with my issue!
<fleabeard> I think I'm good now
<ioria> ok
<leftyfb> BTW, You can always repair Windows if the bootloader is overridden.
<eltese> leftyfb: ok =) Thanks!
<Reign_> anyone uses yakuake? why can't I preserve settings? I make it 90% width and height but as soon as I hide it and invoke it back (with f12) it get back to 100% width and height
<lordcirth_> Reign_, are you sure it's not set to open fullscreen by default?
<Reign_> lordcirth_: from what I see yes, tho I don't see any checkbox for that
<juslintek> ioria, https://termbin.com/tozn
<lordcirth_> Reign, alternatively, I'm using Tilda here that does basically the same thing and works great
<leftyfb> I use CTRL+ALT+T which opens terminator
<Reign_> lordcirth_: I guess I'll try Guake and maybe Tilda
<Epx998> What would be the correct way to mirror ubuntu repos, but a specific release?  I dont want to nessessarily mirror the entire pool directory
<lordcirth_> Epx998, are you sure you even want to mirror a specific release? It's a *lot* of data
<lordcirth_> Most people who want a mirror actually want a caching proxy
<Epx998> We want the software local to the servers we build
<lordcirth_> Epx998, why? To reduce bandwidth?
<Epx998> provision faster and we dont want the servers directly touching anything beyond our network
<leftyfb> Epx998: then caching is what you want
<Epx998> Can you point me to some wiki that writes about it?
<leftyfb> Epx998: look up approx or apt-cacher-ng
<lordcirth_> Epx998, https://wiki.debian.org/AptCacherNg
<ryuo> Epx998: apt-mirror is my preference, but maybe not what you want.
<leftyfb> ryuo: that is for mirroring
<lordcirth_> There is also squid-deb-proxy
<ryuo> leftyfb: yes, they asked about mirroring originally.
<leftyfb> ryuo: right, but that might not be the best solution for them
<keepguessing> how to know which networking solution am I using. I am referring to things like "netplan". I am on ubuntu 18.04
<ryuo> I see.
<Epx998> The new repo server we are making wont just serve ubuntu, its also serving other distros
<lordcirth_> I have successfully used apt-cacher-ng on a PXE server.
<leftyfb> keepguessing: if you haven't changed anything, you are using netplan.io
<lordcirth_> Epx998, then squid-deb-proxy may be the right one
<lordcirth_> It is just an HTTP cacher
<ryuo> leftyfb: so whats the difference? AptCacherNg only caches what people actually download?
<keepguessing> leftyfb: I have upgraded from 16.04
<leftyfb> ryuo: correct
<leftyfb> keepguessing: then you are using ifupdown
<ryuo> leftyfb: ok.
<keepguessing> leftyfb: where would be my network configuration then? I am try to configure the dns servers.
<leftyfb> keepguessing: desktop or server?
<ryuo> keepguessing: configure it using netplan or networkd or NetworkManager if you're going to keep using resolved.
<leftyfb> ryuo: that isn't really helpful
<ryuo> leftyfb: well, they're just keeping us guessing right now.
 * ryuo coughs.
<leftyfb> ryuo: you wait for answers to determine what is needed for the next step
<keepguessing> leftyfb: I do not remember which one did I use.
<leftyfb> keepguessing: Are you running a GUI?
<keepguessing> leftyfb: I ahve been upgrading from lts->lts for couple of lts.
<keepguessing> leftyfb: yes GUI. Oh yes its a desktop.
<leftyfb> keepguessing: let me ask you, why do you need to set your DNS on this machine? What's wrong with the one your router gives you via dhcp?
<leftyfb> keepguessing: this 5-10 minutes between answers really puts a damper on troubleshooting. Is this something you want to resolve now or should we wait till later when you have nothing else going on?
<keepguessing> leftyfb: I have two interfaces and I see these dns entries here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WFZsYFgMZf/
<keepguessing> leftyfb: I am trying to phrase the question. Appologize for the delays.
<leftyfb> keepguessing: what is your end goal? Why do you have to interfaces? Do they need to be static? dhcp? Why do you need to set the DNS for one or both of them as opposed to what you get via dhcp?
<keepguessing> leftyfb: when I start a container on these vms, I see the following in the resolv.conf of the containers. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vRtXMxwhP4/
<leftyfb> ok?
<keepguessing> I want my containers to resolv from the ignored dns server.
<leftyfb> huh?
<keepguessing> So I wanted to see how one of my interface is showing three dns servers.
<keepguessing> leftyfb: Please explain what you do not understand, I will rephrase.
<leftyfb> Sorry, I have to step away
<keepguessing> Sure. thanks for letting me know :-)
<Myst_> Hi guys I havea , Lenova Yoga 520 I5-8th gen netbook, so touch screen. Shoul I be using unity or gnome to get the best out of touch screen functionality..
<Myst_> any suggestions on this matter would be appreciated & thanks in advance
<robertparkerx>  I found proxy_fcgi.load. Should I enable this by a2enmod proxy_fcgi? Then disable mod_php by a2dismod php7.3. I'm not sure what to add to my site.conf though for 7.3. https://hastebin.com/onuguqawot.apache -- but /var/run/php/php7.3-fpm.sock doesn't exist
<_KaszpiR_> Myst_ ubuntu 18.04 is gnome, unity is deprecated
<robertparkerx> I'm trying to switch from mod_php to php-fpm
<VitoG> hi colombo
<Colombo> Hi
<VitoG> are you in homicide?
<Colombo> I have brand new Ubuntu 18.04 installed
<VitoG> ;)
<VitoG> tv show hah
<Colombo> I installed my favourite ubuntu-flashback
<VitoG> colombo nice
<Colombo> but my keybinding is not working.
<VitoG> awww
<VitoG> sorry to hear that
<Colombo> It is working on other machines (16.04) and in non-flashback session on the 18.04
<Colombo> anyone knows what might be the problem?
<Colombo> I am trying to have my favourite ctrl+tab for terminal
<lordcirth_> Colombo, are you referring to this? https://www.debugpoint.com/2018/05/how-to-install-classic-gnome-flashback-in-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
<Colombo> lordcirth_: yes, ubuntu-session-flashback
<robertparkerx>  I figured it out. I didn't have php7.3-fpm
<victor_hue> hi
<lordcirth_> victor_hue, hi
<victor_hue> I am running ubuntu 18.04. I have a NVIDIA Quadro M2200 Mobile GPU
<victor_hue> I want to install CUDA. I have tried almost everything. Installing the nvidia driver from the .run file provided by NVIDIA, installing the nvidia-driver via ubuntu-drivers... Nothing. Either I can get rid of the nouveau driver (but no nvidia driver in lsmod), or the nouveau driver is still there. And I need the nvidia driver to be loaded for CUDA
<victor_hue> I have also tried via the Software and Updates UI
<victor_hue> Can someone help me to install the nvidia driver? I remember that 10 years ago it was out-of-the-box ....
<victor_hue> ... 13 years ago :\
<lordcirth_> victor_hue, you tried installing nvidia-410.93 ? or what?
<victor_hue> lordcirth_: ubuntu-driver provides me a list of them. nvidia-410 is part of them, but I tried some of. Do you think that this particular version has something that could make it work better?
<lordcirth_> victor_hue, merely that it's the one the nvidia site tells you to install for that card.
<victor_hue> lordcirth_: now I will try to install it, and well if it works, I really didn't see that explicit info
<victor_hue> I try... if I come back, didn't work :)
<Colombo> I have 18.04 with Ubuntu Flashback (metacity). However my specified shortcuts do not work, although they work in the default DE. Often, shift or control seems to be the problem. Anyone knows why is it?
<apawl> I have ubuntu running on a server that seems to be dropping a lot of packets. I'm noticing this alarm going off in netdata: "number of times, during the last 10min, ksoftirq ran out of sysctl net.core.netdev_budget or time slice, with work remaining (this can be a cause for dropped packets)"
<apawl> Ubuntu 18.04.2
<apawl> Wondering if there's any guidance on tuning `net.core.netdev_budget` on ubuntu?
<apawl> Looks like by default it's set to 300
#ubuntu 2019-02-14
<tomreyn> apawl: 18.04.2 is not released (but yes, systems may already report this). is this fully patched then, rebooted into latest kernel? VM or bare metal? how many systems use this NIC?
<tomreyn> do you actually see dropped packages listed?
<apawl> tomreyn: sorry, here's more info on version: Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS (GNU/Linux 4.15.0-43-generic x86_64). fully patched bare metal. just the NIC on the motherboard hooked up to local network
<swift110> sup
<apawl> This is a home server, nothing crazy running or consuming it
<swift110> apawl: what are the specs of it?
<tomreyn> 4.15.0-45.48 is current
<apawl> tomreyn: Where should I look to see dropped packets? I'm assuming when my ssh session or webapps are completely unresponsive => packet drop
<apawl> swift110: 2 Xeon E5-2670s, 32GB ram, running on a Gigabyte GA-7PESH2 motherboard
<apawl> NIC is Intel X540 (10GbE)
<tomreyn> apwl "netstat -s" for statistics
<tomreyn> completely unresponsive is bad, obviously. did you check whether there is link congestion when this happens?
<tomreyn> anything logged in dmesg?
<tomreyn> "ip -s link" is a maybe better alternative to netstat -s
<apawl> tomreyn: Actually netstat -s reports "0 incoming packets discarded".. Is that counter since last restart? Wondering if I'm misidentifying the symptom
<apawl> nothing logged in dmesg but UFW blocks (not the issue because I can normally have ssh sessions, for example)
<tomreyn> since interface was last brought up, IIRC.
<apawl> Weird. I've definitely had the issue since last time this interface was brought up. Hm..
<tomreyn> hmm, could also be reboot / network initialization, i'm unsure.
<apawl> So the netdata alarm is for "number of times, during the last 10min, ksoftirq ran out of sysctl net.core.netdev_budget or time slice"
<apawl> That number of times shoots way up when I experience this
<apawl> Does that correlate to something else besides dropped packets that could explain this?
<tomreyn> with a 10 GB link you may want to rise net.core.netdev_budget to 600
<apawl> That's one of the things I was wondering. I know there's so much variance between systems, but wasn't sure the proper way to tune that value
<tomreyn> this can also be a result of overloaded context switching / busy CPU.
<apawl> So it usually happens when I'm downloading a lot of data from somewhere like S3, but my internet connection is way less than 10Gb/s, so I assume it's not like saturated. And it has plenty of cores, so I wasn't expecting context switching to be a bottleneck, but maybe?
<tomreyn> documentation to the rescue https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sysctl/net.txt
<tomreyn> if none of your cpu cores are fully loaded then context switching wont be casing this, i dont think.
<apawl> Ok, from those docs, netdev_budget is "Maximum number of packets taken from all interfaces in one polling cycle (NAPI poll)."
<apawl> Does that mean the polling cycle is too long? That it's hitting the max and dropping everything until the next cycle?
<tomreyn> i lack better understanding of this, too. you may want to also try in #ubuntu-server, ##linux, ##networking if no one with a better clue responds here
<apawl> Ok. Thanks for your help. I already feel a little bettter about my understanding here (even though I don't know the problem or the solution yet..)
<tomreyn> also make sure you'r enot just getting packeted by the internet
<apawl> What does "packeted by the interent" mean in this case? Like traversing outside local network?
<tomreyn> it could be that you have loads of small packets incoming, rather udp or icmp than tcp
<apawl> Oh yeah, UFW _should_ be handling that I think
<tomreyn> it would drop them, but the kernel would still need to handle each packet
<apawl> Oh, true. Do I disable at the kernel level? Or expect my router/nat to block?
<tomreyn> apawl: if you have a proper hardware firewall in front, let it do that.
<tomreyn> but it's not good to work on suspicion, only, try to get a better idea of what is really going on.
<tomreyn> netdata specific discussion of this sysctl setting (and there are not a lot of other hits) https://www.reddit.com/r/homelab/comments/7usqp7/netdata_alarm_netdev_budget_running_out/
<apawl> Thanks for your help tomreyn. Looks like I've got more digging to do.
<tomreyn> not sure i helped a lot, good luck! ;)
<jdog2> hi
<xamithan> Hi do you have question
<jdog2> No, brand new to Ubuntu (Mate).
<xamithan> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<jdog2> Just wanted to say hello to the IRC community.
<jdog2> Sorry, thanks.
<xamithan> no problem =)
<jayso> heyy people new here
<ceibal> hola
<ceibal> como estas amigo nuebo
<ceibal> jaja
<dylan_> hello
<swift110> hey dynaflash
<nightshift> On 18.04.2 I need to run a setterm and a setpci on every boot. I'm seeing conflicting advice (on old versions) on where I should set these, either in root's crontab or in /etc/rc.local. Does it really matter where I set these to be run (they need to run even without a user actually logging in)
<nightshift> Oooops, appears not to matter, rc.local doesn't exist on my machine
<davidv7> any ubunters in chat
<adm_mint> hello folks
<leftyfb> davidv7: this is a support channel. Feel free to go to #ubuntu-offtopic to chat
<adm_mint> i have a question
<leftyfb> !ask | adm_mint
<ubottu> adm_mint: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adm_mint> ok ubottu: how can i inactivate the nvidia graphic card using systemctl?
<leftyfb> adm_mint: for what purpose?
<adm_mint> i wanna use just the intel
<leftyfb> adm_mint: you don't do it through systemctl
<leftyfb> adm_mint: You should first try your BIOS
<adm_mint> i see. is there an alternative?
<leftyfb> adm_mint: check your bios, if not, look into prime for nvidia I think
<adm_mint> i think to disable the nvidia drivers
<leftyfb> adm_mint: or you do it the right way with either of the 2 options I gave you
<adm_mint> would to put the nvidia drivers in blacklist work?
<leftyfb> adm_mint: no
<leftyfb> adm_mint: you need the nvidia drivers to properly select intel over nvidia
<leftyfb> https://www.linuxbabe.com/desktop-linux/switch-intel-nvidia-graphics-card-ubuntu
<adm_mint> ok, thank you.
<zezuz> @search brothers karamazov
<zezuz> @search idiot dostoyevsky
<mwd> you're holding it wrong
<nightshift> Ok, still having trouble getting setterm --blank 1 to persist across reboots. I tried it in crontab, and using GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="consoleblank=1" in /etc/default/grub (with update-grub and reboot)
<TiKo90> hello
<ubuntu> kkk
<Guest18217> lol
<murthy> TiKo90: hello
<TiKo90> wich is the diferent betewen ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server
<murthy> TiKo90: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq#What.27s_the_difference_between_desktop_and_server.3F
<_UsUrPeR_> #bash
<Bashing-om> TiKo90: Server has no desktop (GUI) installed in default.
<murthy> TiKo90: check the above link, they have answered that question
<TiKo90> i am going to install server version in a virtual machine
<murthy> TiKo90: why?
<TiKo90> murthy because i want learn
<murthy> TiKo90: good
<m-anish> Is 18.04.2 out yet?
<nightshift> m-anish yes
<m-anish> nightshift : would you also happen to know if the latest vagrant image (offical) is 18.04.2 ? https://app.vagrantup.com/ubuntu/boxes/bionic64/versions/20190212.1.0
<m-anish> oh cool it is! :)
<m-anish> nightshift sorry for the noise, and thanks!
<adli> hi .. what is the meaning of high profile software engineer?
<qwebirc61888> probably someone senior or with a wide range of experince?
<adli> ok noted.
<ducasse> adli: we try to focus on ubuntu technical support here, please ask things like that somewhere else, like #ubuntu-offtopic
<adli> ducasse: ok noted..
<jurgos> #ikariam.de
<siloxid> I have a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04. when I log in the login prompt goes away, all UI goes away and then it does nothing. I can move the mouse but nothing will come up. any ideas?
<madeinusa> tell the truth
<madeinusa> you guys ever try that?
<madeinusa> works 4 me
<siloxid> well, the truth is.. this is really cruddy and annoying. it won't even drop into a virtual console like a good little unix
<siloxid> s/unix/linux
<siloxid> so I can uninstall gdm and friends and install a desktop that's not DOA
<ikanobori> siloxid: You can't get to one with ctrl-alt-f1 or whatever?
<siloxid> ikanobori: that's correct
<ikanobori> Weird.
<ikanobori> What happens if you do that before you login?
<siloxid> ikanobori: it freezes up the machine if I do it before login
<SlidingHorn> siloxid: I'm about to go to bed, but what GPU?
<siloxid> SlidingHorn: geforce gtx 1080
<SlidingHorn> what driver are you using siloxid
<siloxid> SlidingHorn: I didn't choose it, so it would be the default
<SlidingHorn> siloxid: can you get to a TTY *before* logging in?
<ikanobori> siloxid: What happens if you reboot in single user and/or text mode.
<ikanobori> That should not start your graphical environment at all.
<siloxid> I would love to try that. how do I get into text mode? I don't have any prompt at startup time
<ikanobori> No grub prompt for a very short amount of time?
<siloxid> no
<ikanobori> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ikanobori> Should help out then.
<SlidingHorn> siloxid: when you hit the power button, start spamming shift immediately - might help to force GRUB
<ikanobori> It's hard to tell but it does slightly sound like something is wrong with the graphical device. Why it does show you your login prompt and freezes later on. Dunno, maybe it tries to enable some 3d capabilities at that point.
<stemn> export DOCKER_HOST=unix:///var/run/docker.sock; clear
<stemn> yarn tmux:weechat:attach
<SlidingHorn> !nomodeset | siloxid also check this for some possible assistance
<ubottu> siloxid also check this for some possible assistance: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<siloxid> omg, I found some old notes from the last time I installed this OS and then forgot: "the insane gdm3 problem: keep trying to log in until it succeeds, then install xdm"
<siloxid> this is a little different than the above, it boots up ok but hangs after login
<siloxid> but it doesn't display any grub startup screen  O_o
<siloxid> I can't find any way in other than my notes, which isn't working either. putting in the boot USB stick and booting into text mode doesn't work either. this system is impenetrable!
<EriC^^> siloxid: hi what's the problem?
<siloxid> I have a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04. when I log in the login prompt goes away, all UI goes away and then it does nothing. I can move the mouse but nothing will come up. I can't drop into virtual console or boot grub into safe mode
<EriC^^> siloxid: did it ever login?
<siloxid> Eric^^: it's hard to tell, but it seems to get into at least the first step in login
<EriC^^> did it ever work fully?
<EriC^^> siloxid: ^
<siloxid> Eric^^: no
<siloxid> I'm reinstalling now
<EriC^^> siloxid: have you tried pressing esc to get grub to show?
<EriC^^> siloxid: ok, try this time not to check the 'update while installing'
<EriC^^> that might be the issue
<apn> is there a way to install WoT? :)
<apn> on Linux?
<spn> hello
<talx> does making pxe installion of 18.04 is the same as 16.04 ?
<ducasse> talx: you should probably ask in #ubuntu-server
<siloxid> some problem after reinstall. esc worked to get me into grub, and I removed lightdm. yay!
<siloxid> s/some/same
<EriC^^> siloxid: ok
<EriC^^> siloxid: so you dont get a tty you say?
<EriC^^> ctrl+alt+f1
<siloxid> Eric^^ that wouldn't work with lightDM but I installed xdm and everything's great now
<siloxid> ty Eric^^ SlidingHorn ikanobori
<EriC^^> aha, great
<naquad> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<naquad> it looks like cron is issuing invalid (non-standard) rfc822 from address: From: root@server (Cron Daemon) - which can't be parsed by smarthost i use. is there any way to fix it?
<ducasse> naquad: you can set MAILTO, see 'man 5 crontab'
<ducasse> oh, from - sorry
<naquad> yeah, it is hardcoded :( i've made a rewrite with exim4
<geirha> appears to be hard-coded   do_command.c:561:       fprintf(mail, "From: root (Cron Daemon)\n");
<LaRose_Bleu> sup nerds
<LaRose_Bleu> hows it hanging
<blackflow> by a thread
<CarlFK> tomreyn: "wait 3 more days"https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Get_Ubuntu_18.04.2_LTS http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/18.04.2/release/ (Less Popular Ubuntu Images)  still 404
<CarlFK> is this still expected ?
<artu1> hi Do you use evolution email client ?
<artu1> I cant sent email and meybe you has same problem ?
<blackflow> artu1: I'm not but if you want help with it, you'll have to give more detail about "cant sent mail"
<raven_> 0
<artu1> blackflow:this is strange beacouse iI traid all what i found in options and every from preferences. but is working wrong. I have mesege box o2.pl
<blackflow> artu1: again, describe "wrong"
<blackflow> with less typos please
<artu1> evo says Could not connect to poczta.o2.pl: Connection timed out
<artu1> POP Before SMTP auth using an unknown transport
<blackflow> artu1: connection timed out. either the server is wrong, or you have connection problems.  your second sentence I did not understand.
<artu1> thx I will do better
<elichai2> Hey, I want to replace horizontal scrolling with vertical scrolling
<elichai2> How can I do that?
<lucavinci> hi
<Schabo> Hi guys! I'm running ubuntu 18.04 and have 3 monitors connected to a GTX1060 with nvidia 390 driver.
<Schabo> It has problems keeping the monitors where they should be and rotation of them.
<Schabo> If monitors go to sleep the rotation is lost and same with position, it goes back to some autodetect or something.
<Schabo> Any ideas on that?
<Schabo> Looking in xorg.conf it looks to be the way i want with rotations and positions of the monitors
<Schabo> Also i can't seem to install nvidia-410 as apt-get install nvidia-410 gives errors trying to overwrite a file that belongs to another package, libglx-mesa0.
<Schabo> so now i don't have an nvidia driver installed at all... the nvidia-390 wont install again. Gives same error
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: try the nvidia drivers from the ubuntu ppa
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | Schabo
<ubottu> Schabo: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Schabo> So the one in the repo are broken? Why are they even there if it's like that
<Schabo> The 410 drivers aren't mentioned on that link you sent...
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: wich card do you have mate?
<Schabo> I said it a few lines back... but it's a nvidia GTX1060
<LaRose_Bleu> jacquelyn24 is spamming
<LaRose_Bleu> quick heads up
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: gtx cards, surely need the nvidia ppa, try a latest version like 415
<Schabo> In the additional drivers the latest are 410 and fail to install
<Schabo> I'll try downloading directly from nvidia
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: thats not what i'd reccomend
<Schabo> ok, well nothing else seems to install or work as they should
<Schabo> Where do you mean I'd install them from?
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<spn> hello
<Schabo> Damn, this is gonna f up my cuda... but i need a working computer so...
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Schabo> ok, so the install of nvidia-415 actually succeeded... now for a reboot to see if it really works
<Schabo> Well, the screens are still not right after a reboot and now i get a "System program problem detected" too
<Schabo> But the driver is 415 now
<Schabo> lotuspsychje: Any more ideas? or do i have to reinstall and hope it works the 5'th time around?
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: no, dont reinstall
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: is your system up to date please?
<Schabo> yes
<Schabo> it is
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: 18.04?
<BluesKaj> Schabo, are you sure the 415 is the recommended driver?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: i reccomended as its a gtx
<Schabo> BluesKaj: I got it recommended by lotuspsychje
<Schabo> lotuspsychje: yes, 18.04
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: apt doesnt complain about things?
<Schabo> nope, i have 6 packages to upgrade even though i did it earlier today
<BluesKaj> I would check on nvidia's site, just to be sure ...don't use their diver, but the number will be the same
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: sudo lshw -C video to see if the driver= is picked up?
<Schabo> There is no row saying "driver"
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: unclaimed?
<Schabo> oh sorry, wait
<Schabo> configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<Schabo> I missed it, it's nvidia
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: yep, that should work
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: so your 'problem detected', what is it about?
<Schabo> I have no idea as the gui doesn't say anything about it
<Schabo> Taking a look in syslog now
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: normally you can unfold details to see whats it about
<Schabo> I must have closed it already, but i have several exceptions in syslog. from gnome-shell
<lotuspsychje> maybe its unrelated to your new driver
<Schabo> could be but appeared at the same time
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: make sure apt doesnt spit out errors anymore with this:
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | Schabo
<ubottu> Schabo: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<BluesKaj> yeah, try the updates
<Schabo> Will do, give me a sec
<Schabo> apt upgrade done, updated 6 packages
<Schabo> Should i do full-upgrade also?
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: what gives you uname -a plz?
<Schabo> Linux beliskner 4.15.0-45-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 29 16:28:13 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> looks good Schabo
<Schabo> It should, i installed it about a week ago
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: was this un upgrade or clean install?
<Schabo> clean install
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<Schabo> The monitor issue has been there since start. didn't actually try the nouveu drivers at all, installed the nvidia ones the first thing i did
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: we have a lot of users having good experience with the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: tell us more about your monitor problem?
<Schabo> Alright so... three monitors, one rotated left. Two monitors are 1600x1200 and one is 2K resolution. I arranged the order and rotatio in nvidia-config and it works...
<Schabo> ...until monitors goes to sleep or i reboot. They seem to loose the setting and i have t oredo them
<Schabo> I have saved the xorg.conf file and it looks they way i want things to be
<Schabo> It also changes the primary monitor
<lotuspsychje> normally editing the xorg way isnt needed anymore, and systemsettings/screen should do the trick
<Schabo> hmm, let me take a look there
<BluesKaj> Schabo, the nvidia driver site recommends the 410.93 driver, not the 415
<Schabo> BluesKaj: I had 390 installed and had this issue. Hade trouble installing any other driver from the repos. So i got suggested to install the PPA and install 415 from there which i did. Still same problem. Not sure the 410 will solve this
<Schabo> lotuspsychje: All looks correct in system settings right now
<BluesKaj> I've used nvidia for yrs and I would go by their recommendation, but use the ubuntu version of the 410
<lotuspsychje> you can try Schabo
<Schabo> So 410 from the PPA?
<Schabo> ok, I'll uninstall the 415 i installed from the PPA and install 410 from there instead.
<Schabo> Should i reboot in between?
<lotuspsychje> yeah always reboot after installing a new driver
<BluesKaj> no use the 410 in the repo
<BluesKaj> not the ppa
<Schabo> BluesKaj: all but 390 fails from the repo... I could try again ofc...
<Schabo> So the 410 from repo failed
<BluesKaj> xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-410
<Schabo> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-410_410.79-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/framebuffer-nvidia', which is also in package nvidia-kernel-common-415 415.27-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1
<Schabo> oh.. ok... let me try that one
<BluesKaj> remove the 415 first
<Schabo> Not confusing at all with all the different nvidia drivers
<Schabo> yeah, it's removed already
<BluesKaj> ok
<Schabo> Well, that install went through ok. Let me reboot
<Schabo> Holy shit the resolution is from the 80's
<Schabo> only one display detected
<Schabo> at 1024x768
<Schabo> Got the system problem too. There is no details
<BluesKaj> in the nvidia configure gui?
<Schabo> Will check there
<Schabo> Yeaha... umm... blank window with a quit button is all i get
<Schabo> oh, and a help button... but that's it
<Schabo> The lshw command says driver nvidia
<BluesKaj> is this a laptop or pc?
<BluesKaj> you may want o check the uefi/bios for pci graphics instead of onboard if it's a pc
<Schabo> It's a pc
<Schabo> onboard graphics are disabled
<BluesKaj> still check the pci setting is enabled for graphics
<Schabo> And if they are disabled, what would that do?
<BluesKaj> it would revert to onboard
<Schabo> In what cases would it revert? That has never happened before.
<BluesKaj> but stillmight show invidia wth the lshw
<BluesKaj> dkms ?
<Schabo> Well if it reverts it's because the driver or card fails somehow right?
<Schabo> The card is fine so it's a driver issue
<Schabo> unless this driver installation actually broke it right now
<Schabo> I can't do anything right now.. I'm installing another driver that gives me more resolution and monitors
<Schabo> brb
<BluesKaj> hmm, that's really odd
<Schabo> yeah, i agree
<BluesKaj> dkms installed?
<Schabo> I think it's interesting how i can linux 10 times and have 10 different experiences
<Schabo> how i can install linux..*
<BluesKaj> dkms builds the pci driver properly
<Schabo> Well dkms is installed now with the other driver
<Schabo> rebooting
<zenirc369> command| grep -w heat
<zenirc369> includes output with both heat and heat-cfn
<zenirc369> how can i exclude heat-cfn from output to get the output with only the word 'heat'
<Schabo> ok, back with 415 from PPA and monitors messed up again.
<blackflow> !crosspost | zenirc369
<ubottu> zenirc369: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<BluesKaj> Schabo, so we still don't know if the 410 driver works properly since you didn't build it with dkms
<Schabo> ok, so am i stupid or where is the apply/save button in the system settings/displays?
<Schabo> I installed the 410 and it should install dkms automatically if it is needed. That packages is broken
<Schabo> ok, found the save button...
<Schabo> BluesKaj: So you think i should install it again?
<Schabo> I can do that
<BluesKaj> Schabo, it's worth a try
<Schabo> Which one is actually the "right" or "prefered" or "working" driver here? I've found at least 4 different 410's now.
<BluesKaj> use the xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-410
<BluesKaj> Schabo,^
<elichai2> Out of nowhere my bluetooth stopped working
<elichai2> Here's the logs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WFWwX6jWWv/
<elichai2> any ideas what to do?
<Schabo> So believe it or not but now after a reboot with the 415 driver i kept the configuration. The difference this time is that i didn't use nvidia-config to change the settings
<Schabo> BluesKaj and lotuspsychje ^^
<BluesKaj> Schabo, and ?
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: im a fan of the ubuntu graphics ppa way
<Schabo> ..and if it stays like that i guess the problem is solved?
<Schabo> The 415 is from that PPA
<ioria> elichai2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1790454    check #51
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1790454 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth (btintel) stops working after suspend/resume" [Medium,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> ok  if it works then stay with  ppa 415
<Schabo> I'm gonna run with this as it's the first and only configuration i've found. I just hope it works after the monitors has been to sleep too
<Schabo> So next up is "How to trouble shoot 'System problem detected'" that doesn't have more information
<Schabo> troubleshoot*
<Alina-malina> wrong fs type bad option bad superblock    is there any chance to save an external USB drive?
<Alina-malina> or its completely devastated?
<Alina-malina> its making some noise like crunch.....crunch.....crunch...crunch.........on every cycle
<Alina-malina> https://pastebin.com/raw/LrPhwLa6
<Alina-malina> dmesg
<Schabo> lotuspsychje and BluesKaj Thank you for your help! =)
<lotuspsychje> welcome Schabo
<Schabo> :)
<lotuspsychje> Schabo: syslog, dmesg or crash logs
<Alina-malina> ok i am running ddrescue its rsquing into recovery.img file, i have no idea if this will help but its doing something
<Alina-malina> rescuing*
<Schabo> lotuspsychje: is there a defult place where crashlogs go?
<BluesKaj> Alina-malina, that's worth a try
<hyperknot> hi, what is the difference between sysctl -p and sysctl --system?
<hyperknot> in 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> hyperknot: take a look at "man sysctl"
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, looks like that was agood call on the 415 ppa, but I'm still puzzled why the 410 recommended doesn't do the job
<hyperknot> pragmaticenigma: thanks, I just read it. so if -p doesn't show any lines it means that it's not applying anything at all?
<Schabo> BluesKaj: I think the problem was that i used nvidia-config instead of the system settings to change the setup. I'm sure that would have worked on 390 too that i started with
<pragmaticenigma> hyperknot: I'm not that familiar with sysctl ... I was only directing you to a resource that would have the information you sought
<Schabo> But yeah, strange that the 410 xorg driver didn't work at all
<hyperknot> pragmaticenigma: thanks
<pragmaticenigma> hyperknot: I would assume that if no output is seen, that the command/application didn't do anything
<hyperknot> pragmaticenigma: that's what's happening.
<BluesKaj> Schabo, you didn't buld it with dkms
<hyperknot> anyone familiar with a solution to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/procps/+bug/50093 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 50093 in procps (Ubuntu) "Some sysctls are ignored on boot" [Low,Confirmed]
<hyperknot> it's a 11 year old bug
<Schabo> BluesKaj: Nope, i just did apt install on it. imo that should build dkms if needed
<hyperknot> so far the best solution seems to be to add this line to crontab: @reboot root sleep 5 && sysctl --system
<Alina-malina> BluesKaj, how to check if its legit doing thinsg?
<BluesKaj> Alina-malina, not sure, I've heard that ddrescue can effective tho
<BluesKaj> be
<BluesKaj> i just use dd
<Schabo> Would this cause an "System problem detected" "gnome-shell[1082]: Failed to create backend: No resources" and then it exits with code 1. The whole X server restarted at that point
<pragmaticenigma> hyperknot: the -p option requires a supplied config file to run. So if the issued command is "sysctl -p" it's not going to do anything (why it doesn't display an error is strange)
<BluesKaj> Alina-malina, but if the drive is making odd noises then it could be deteriorating mechanically
<pragmaticenigma> hyperknot: --system tells sysctl to run the config files in the /etc folder as documented. As far as the bug is concerned, a workaround is all that seems to be available
<hyperknot> pragmaticenigma: yes, this is what I understand as well. So the last comment  on  2018-05-30 is basically wrong.
<pragmaticenigma> hyperknot: more than likely
<hyperknot> I made a comment there with the correct line
<laptop> anyone familiar with whole disk encryption
<artgamer> hi
<laptop> hi
<laptop> i need help with whole disk encryption
<artgamer> how are you
<laptop> good thanks
<artgamer> you need help
<artgamer> hi
<tomreyn> laptop: what do you need exactly?
<artgamer> im running on a pi
<laptop> well i have an amd 1.7 dual core 1 gb ram
<laptop> need to encrypt entire hd how slow will it be, hd is 5400
<laptop> 40 gb
<laptop> i want to do whole disk encryption, what is best option, for me speed>>securitty
<artgamer> if you need help laptop. please put that in the forum of ubuntu
<sadegh> hi
<sadegh> چخبره اینجا
<idiotshit9> http://lagensak.org/
<idiotshit9> http://lagensak.org/
<ans> cisco
<happycoder> I am trying to learn grub. When grub shows ubuntu and windows entries, I press c to go to command line mode. Then I typed `ls`. It is showing nothing.. isn't it supposed to list all drives?
<tomreyn> laptop: 1GB RMA is really not much in general, and this must be an older and slow AMD CPU, too. Can you say which CPU exactly?
<tomreyn> s/RMA/RAM/
<laptop> yes
<laptop> cpu is 1.7 ghz amd anthlon x2
<laptop> so two cpu 1.7 ghz
<laptop> 1 gb ram
<pragmaticenigma> happycoder: I suggest you read the documentation for grub. In the mean time, no "ls" is a bash command, grub does not implement bash
<happycoder> I had read this: https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/html_node/ls.html
<EriC^^> happycoder: yes it is supposed to show all drives
<happycoder> it is not showing :( what could be the reason?
<EriC^^> happycoder: ls -l , works as well (shows the uuid and whatnot for filesystems
<pragmaticenigma> sorry... wasn't aware that was present
<EriC^^> happycoder: maybe the drive isnt connected properly? does it show up in the bios?
<happycoder> ls -l is not working either
<happycoder> it boots fine
<happycoder> both windows and ubuntu
<happycoder> I was just trying to know it better
<happycoder> I also tried to edit the existing Ubuntu entry, commented out linux and initrd line, then added `ls -l` and `sleep 1` there.. Still no output
<happycoder> I turned secure boot off... and et viola!
<happycoder> ls now works
<happycoder> :)
<happycoder> thanks EriC^^ and pragmaticenigma
<kittykitty> i've got linux-headers-4.15.0.45 in a "very bad inconsistent state" and need to "reinstall it before attempting removal" but every time i do anything with apt, the whole machine in the vm stops. Apt never goes higher than 5% on an upgrade or reinstall of the headers??
<cryptodan> if using a vm, then go back to a stable snapshot if you have one or recreate the vm
<kittykitty> cryptodan: yeah i probably will but, it should be fixable right? It's really weird
<Guest24869> anyone awake in here ?
<Guest24869> Oakridge
<lordcirth_> Guest24869, yes, what's your question?
<Guest24869> I am building a software package that will break fully compressed files  almost in half of its original file size using QB64..
<Guest24869> I'm looking for some people who would like to join me and finishing the software and selling it for some money
<lotuspsychje> Guest24869: thats not really the scope of this channel
<pragmaticenigma> Guest24869: This isn't a development channel, also, please read the community guidelines
<Guest24869> using their minds to create something and be apart of something that is said that can not be done
<pragmaticenigma> !guidelines | Guest24869
<ubottu> Guest24869: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<oakridge> yikes
<Guest24869> oakridge chat channel
<Guest24869> dose the chat channel work?
<pragmaticenigma> Guest24869: Please stop, you are violating community guidelines for this channel.
<Guest24869> what is this channel then?
<maddawg2> it's a ubuntu channel... for getting support on ubuntu Guest24869
<maddawg2> go to ##chat
<pragmaticenigma> Guest24869: There is a topic when you enter a room... you should read those message as they have helpful information
<maddawg2> "Official Ubuntu Support Channel"
<davidv7> is software recommendation not meant for this channel?
<pragmaticenigma> davidv7: They are not... please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<davidv7> sorry pragmaticenigma
<migue> hi :)
<migue> i have problems with ubuntu 18.04 in a netbook lenovo s10-3
<migue> i have problems with resume after suspension
<migue> when i close lid it enter in suspension...
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | migue
<ubottu> migue: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<migue> but whe i open lid it start... but is unusable after 5:00 minutes(!!!!)
<migue> it has a delay to become ready 5 minutes (or 300 seconds... ever!)
<migue> lotuspsychje: i will seee... thanks! :)
<migue> ubottu: i will seee... thanks! :)
<ubottu> migue: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<migue> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<migue> lotuspsychje: !acpi output is "acpid"
<mrchairman> I want to find a file and pipe it out to cat, is that possible I tried:  find -name "security.yml" | cat
<leftyfb> mrchairman: man find # and look for --exec
<lordcirth_> mrchairman, piping to cat will have cat output "security.yml", not it's contents
<mrchairman> thanks leftyfb!
<lordcirth_> find --exec is indeed the correct tool
<mrchairman> yep, I wanted to cat it, to read it real quick
<mrchairman> you guys do a great public service
<ssarah> which packages do i need to update the kernel ? https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.20.8/
<ssarah> i got these linux-headers-4.20.8-042008_4.20.8-042008.201902121544_all.deb            linux-modules-4.20.8-042008-generic_4.20.8-042008.201902121544_amd64.deb
<ssarah> linux-headers-4.20.8-042008-generic_4.20.8-042008.201902121544_amd64.deb
<ssarah> do i also need the unsinged generic  one?
<pragmaticenigma> ssarah: what are you trying to do exactly?
<ssarah> update the kernel, sorry
<ssarah> i've done it before, but normally it was 3 packages, now there's 4
<pragmaticenigma> ssarah: how are you updating the kernel? Normally, you just run "apt upgrade" and it takes care of the rest for you.
<paul1us> hi there, my friend has Thinkpad laptop and his wifi card was not working (we do not know if it is damaged or what), but on 18.04 he managed to have internet via an external adapter. Now he updated to 18.10 and even the adapter not working. Please help :)
<ssarah> i want a newer kernel for better hardware support. i go to that website i just linked you with a bunch of official ubuntu kernels, and i download the packages and i install. done it before
<leftyfb> ssarah: what hardware of yours is not working?
<ssarah> before there were three packages, now there's 4. i cant find instructions on the web soo i thought i could came here and ask
<ssarah> leftyfb, on the newest ubuntu am getting freezes on my home computer and work computer. I updated the kernel and xorg to the latest version at home and it fixed the problem
<leftyfb> ssarah: which kernel version are you running at home?
<pragmaticenigma> ssarah: for starters... that site is not how you update your kernel
<ssarah> pragmaticenigma, there used to be an official guide on the ubuntu wiki referring this website
<ssarah> leftyfb, the version with 18.10 and now another more recent one, probably 4.20.6 or something
<leftyfb> ssarah: we cannot troubleshoot "probably" or "something"
<ssarah> i don't want to troubleshoot anything. i just want to know why are there 4 packages instead of 3
<lotuspsychje> paul1us: are you currently logged in with the laptop of your friend?
<justtesting_> anyone else just generally find linux mint very buggy
<lotuspsychje> offtopic justtesting_
<justtesting_> lotuspsychje: should have waited
<paul1us> lotuspsychje,  thank you for answering. no, I am not logged in with his laptop, as we did not manage to get the network going. not even via the cable
<pragmaticenigma> justtesting_: Do you have a specific Ubuntu support question? Otherwise please ask your question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<leftyfb> ssarah: the links you posted are not how you update your kernel. So your question is pretty irrelavent to your issue
<lotuspsychje> paul1us: you would get better support with the machine at hands but..you recall the wifi chipset please?
<ssarah> this is how you update your kernel. the link is official and it was listed on the ubuntu wiki a while ago. this is not how a normal user does it but this has solved many problems with newer hardware in the past
<leftyfb> !mainline | ssarah
<ubottu> ssarah: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<pragmaticenigma> ssarah: what ever you found misdirected you... that screen at the very top tells you that all of those kernel builds are TEST branches... highly unstable
<ssarah> meh, if it works
<tomreyn> ssarah: mainline kernels (which is what you are trying to use) are not supported here, or by ubuntu. they are there for testing pruposes only. we will happily assist you trying to determine why your ubuntu releases' default (general availability, GA) kernel or (if one exists) hardware enablement (HWE) kernel do not work as expected.
<paul1us> lotuspsychje, I would love to do it from that machine but as I said, we did not manage to access it. how would i find this information?
<lotuspsychje> paul1us: sudo lshw -C network, the chipset + driver would be good to know
<eein> hello. how can I make default links in 18.04 dock? Googling there are a bunch of different answers. I bound the install to AD and want all accounts to not get the welcome and not have Amazon links etc in thier dock. Some answers say .gconf folder to /etc/skel
<ssarah> will just install all 4
<lotuspsychje> paul1us: alternate, try to update that machine over cable eth to possible fix wifi drivers
<pragmaticenigma> ssarah: Doing so means we are not able to support your ubuntu installation in this channel. Just giving you a heads up
<ssarah> jesus
<ssarah> this is not linux anymore
<eein> this is sparta
<eein> sorry not sorry
<lotuspsychje> eein: ?
<eein> in response to ssarah "this isnt linux anymore" moview 300 reference
<eein> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1066239/how-to-change-default-dock-applications-for-new-users but yeah this went unanswered. If anyone has set a default dock for all users I would appreciate your technique
<pragmaticenigma> eein: Typically items in /etc apply globally to all users. while the .gconf is local to the user signing in... You could just uninstall the packages responsible for Amazon and other unwanted apps
<tomreyn> eein: try #gnome , maybe also their official channels.
<eein> cool thanks. tomreyn I will. pragmaticenigma it was more like I want blender, gimp, etc in the dock for a computer lab. Also trying to figure out how to get rid of the shutdown button and replace it with a log off
<paul1us> lotuspsychje, sorry,  I  got disconnected. However, I got this: https://pastebin.com/EKyRGJWz would it be helpful?
<lotuspsychje> paul1us: secureboot enabled could possibly also influence wifi
<buschhardt> Its possible to disable the sort of the open windows when you click on the launcher for example: I've 3 Firefox-windows and they change everytime (the last active is top)
<linelevel> Hello! I just ran `do-release-upgrade` to upgrade my EC2 server from 16.04 to 18.04. Now SSH is failing ("Permission denied (keyboard-interactive)."), but my original SSH session (where I did the upgrade) is still open. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<linelevel> I've already verified that permissions on my authorized_keys file look fine, and the ssd_config still looks good.
<linelevel> (sshd_config was unchanged by the upgrade)
<lotuspsychje> paul1us: seems like its detected: iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 3165, REV=0x210
<pragmaticenigma> linelevel: Support for EC2 should be provided by your vendor
<linelevel> Note that I use public key authentication.
<paul1us> lotuspsychje, we will try to disable secure boot now. gimme a sec.
<qwebirc10786> hello
<qwebirc10786> How do I completly unintall minecraft? I cant seem to get rid of it
<linelevel> pragmaticenigma: This does not seem like an EC2-relevant issue, and they mainly support their Amazon Linux OS anyway. The same could have happened on any Ubuntu installation, so I think I posted my question in the right place.
<Alina-malina> what would be the command on netcat/socat in ubuntu so to route traffic like "my laptop with ubuntu----->ubuntu Virtual Server----->irc:6697" is there any c script for doing this specifically in ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> linelevel: The EC2 images are cusotmized for the environment they are run in. The system is not the same as what you download from official Canonical/Ubuntu distribution channels.
<Alina-malina> aint they use some linux containers in ec2?
<buschhardt> linelevel: Do your new installation support the chosen algorithm?
<pragmaticenigma> buschhardt: linelevel was already asked to seek help through appropriate channels. EC2 is not supported here
<linelevel> buschhardt: Yes, and no config files have changed.
<paul1us> lotuspsychje, plus when we open Settings/Network, it says "Ooops something has gone wrong. please contact youur software vendor. NetworkManager needs to be running."
<buschhardt> qwebirc10786: How do you install minecraft? By apt ?
<lotuspsychje> paul1us: is this ubuntu-desktop 18.10?
<paul1us> lotuspsychje, yup
<lotuspsychje> paul1us: did you guys install minimal or so?
<paul1us> lotuspsychje, I was not present, when the installation happened, but I recon he did it as standard as possible
<lotuspsychje> paul1us: try experimenting with secureboot, i assume you guys dualboot currently?
<MJCD> hi - do I need to keep these old gtk 2 pixbuf and 'murrine' things?
<paul1us> lotuspsychje, yes, we dualboot. I have just disabled secureBoot. still does not work
<MJCD> or is it safe to remove them
<lotuspsychje> paul1us: did wifi work during setup?
<paul1us> lotuspsychje, I do not know. however, we just loaded windows and it is working.
<paul1us> it seems like, just trying to reinstall ubuntu be the solution. however, he had a similar problem with the previous version, just that external modem was working.
<lotuspsychje> paul1us: test a live ubuntu LTS as a test perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> paul1us: reinstalling ubuntu, isnt the solution to make wifi work again
<paul1us> lotuspsychje,  ok, we will test with live cd. what/how are we testing? just to see if there is internet ?
<lotuspsychje> paul1us: see if your wifi is working there yes
<lotuspsychje> paul1us: system is up to date to latest also?
<paul1us> lotuspsychje, it is 18.10 but did not receive any updates, as there was no internet
<linelevel> I've run `ssh -v` to get verbose output, and I now see that when trying pubkey-based authentication (which should work), it says "Authenticated with partial success" and then moves on to keyboard-interactive (i.e. password) authentication. Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> paul1us: update system via an eth cable
<linelevel> buschhardt: ^ Let me know if you'd like to see the verbose output.
<paul1us> lotuspsychje, so CD loaded. there is internet.
<lotuspsychje> +1 paul1us
<lotuspsychje> paul1us: i need to go right now, re-ask in the channel if you got problems ok, volunteers will continue
<MJCD> is there a command I can run to see exactly what graphics drivers are running atm?
<maeud> lshw MJCD
<MJCD> maeud, perfect - thanks, did you know about the previous question regarding if I need to keep old gtk 2 rendering engines around? (murrine and pixbuff)
<maxLeet`> Hi all, i need some help cleaning up my python environment. For some reason it's not really me install python3-venv due to missing dependencies.
<paul1us> could anyone please help with getting the internet to work on ubuntu?
<maxLeet`> paul1us: can you ping?
<tomreyn> !details | paul1us
<ubottu> paul1us: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<buschhardt> If someone looking like me for static previews of the dash-to-dock - I found it here - hope its in the next unbuntu update https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/issues/639
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: it's not really me install"?
<paul1us> maxLeet`, it says ping www.google.com Name or service not known
<tomreyn> ^ quote
<imi> hi what's the default window manager of ubuntu?
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: For some reason it's not letting me install python3-venv due to missing dependencies.
<tomreyn> paul1us: name resolution is broken. which ubuntu veriso is this? tunning this in a temrinal should tell: lsb_release -ds
<maxLeet`> paul1us: what about 'ping 8.8.8.8' or a local address
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: on which ubuntu release is this?
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: 18.10
<paul1us> tomreyn, thank you for trying to help. I have been on this channel for over an hour. so some details are already here. I can repeat. the system is 18.10. neither wifi, not Ethernet nor wifi via adapters or dongles work. it does work from live cd, it does work on windows. but not on the installed ubuntu. the problem seems to be with the network manager(but I am no expert).
<paul1us> maxLeet`, network is unreachable
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: so trying to install the "python3-venv" package on ubuntu 18.10 fails. package "python3-venv | 3.6.7-1~18.10" is available on this version. what does it say why it's failing?
<paul1us> tomreyn,  I have this though  https://pastebin.com/EKyRGJWz
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: python3-venv : Depends: python3.6-venv (>= 3.6.5-2~) but it is not going to be installed
<lorcalhost> Hi I'm trying to install Ubuntu 18.10 alongside windows but I'm having a hard time, after I boot into the "Try before install" The desktop loads but I'm unable to click on anything, trackpad becomes unresponsive afer a while too, and keyboard is not working (can't even open terminal)
<tomreyn> paul1us: thanks for repeating. so is this a fresh ubuntu 18.10 installation? or did name resolution ever work there (i.e. could you browse the web before)?
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: how are you trying to install? GUI (which?)? or terminal?
<paul1us> tomreyn, no worries. I was thinking that it could be the best idea.. However, my friend previously had 18.04 and had similar issues. Not as severe, though, he was able to use the internet, but only over the wireless adapter.
<maeud> paul1us: just set a DNS server
<lorcalhost> I'm trying to install it through live USB, tried flashing it several times to with different programs and also tried Ubuntu LTS but gives same problem
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: terminal
<tomreyn> paul1us: okay, let's focus on the issue you're experiencing right now. also, did you spot this question I asked (slightly rephrased now)?   is this a fresh ubuntu 18.10 installation or did name resolution ever work on this 18.10 installation there (i.e. could you browse the web before)?
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: did oyu run "apt update" beforehand?
<maxLeet`> paul1us: have you tried manually starting up your network service?
<MJCD> my network is not working, and I don't really know why
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: yes..
<lorcalhost> I'm trying to install on an Asus Zenbook Pro UX501 if that's of any help (nvidia graphics)
<MJCD> it worked after/during install
<MJCD> can I just reconfigure to default somehow?
<Tsynk> I'm having a bit of trouble, how do I stop Windows from booting first and allowing GRUB to show first when I turn on my laptop? I disabled fast boot before I made my laptop as a dual boot.
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: aptitude says i have the latest version
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: someone told me that i have a mixed version of python on my system that i need to clean up
<paul1us> tomreyn, sorry I did not get the questions. This is a fairly fresh install (about a week old). I just got information, that the internet dissappeared today. after the usual updates#
<paul1us> maxLeet`, I am not sure. how would we do that?
<buschhardt> Tsynk: Try press F8 key
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: please post the url returned by: sudo /bin/true; nc termbin.com 9999 < <( sudo /usr/bin/apt-get update -y 2>&1; echo; sudo /usr/bin/apt-get -yf install 2>&1; echo sudo /usr/bin/apt-get --simulate -Vy full-upgrade 2>&1; )
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: scratch this
<EriC^> Tsynk: are you using uefi?
<Tsynk> EriC^^, Yes.
<EriC^^> Tsynk: which laptop is it?
<buschhardt> Tsynk: switch uefi off
<EriC^^> no, keep uefi
<Tsynk> I am currently in Ubuntu 18.10 right now. I'm not listening to buschhardt.
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: please post the url returned by: sudo /bin/true; nc termbin.com 9999 < <( sudo /usr/bin/apt-get update -y 2>&1; echo; sudo /usr/bin/apt-get -yf install 2>&1; echo sudo /usr/bin/apt-get --simulate -Vy full-upgrade 2>&1; echo; apt-cache policy python3-venv python3.6-venv 2>&1; echo; apt-cache policy 2>&1; )
<Tsynk> Had a fight getting on here.
<buschhardt> EriC^^: on my laptop was unable to install ubuntu with uefi
<EriC^^> Tsynk: so the problem is solved?
<Tsynk> EriC^^, HP 15-f233wm
<Tsynk> EriC^^, No, I want GRUB to load first.
<EriC^^> Tsynk: you had to use F9?
<Tsynk> Without pressing a key.
<EriC^^> ok, no worries
<EriC^^> Tsynk: type "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999" paste the link here
<Tsynk> F11 to get into where I needed to be.
<EriC^^> buschhardt: uefi can be a b* sometimes, but it can work with some elbow grease and whatnot :D
<buschhardt> EriC^^: :-)
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: sudo /bin/true not found.
<tomreyn> paul1us: can you post the result of running this in a terminal to a pastebin?  readlink -f /etc/resolv.conf; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<EriC^^> Tsynk: type sudo efibootmgr -A -b 0001
<paul1us> maxLeet`, I believe that we are trying to start the network service manually now. we ran $ sudo  systemctl restart NetworkManager.service and it said Failed to restarte NetworkManager.service:  UnitNetworkManager.service is masked.
<Tsynk> Okay, what should I do now?
<paul1us> tomreyn, in one line or in multiple?
<EriC^^> Tsynk: if you type efibootmgr -v again it shouldn't show a "*" next to windows anymore, meaning it's inactive, efibootmgr -a -b 0001 would make it active if you wanted to revert in the future
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: can you show the full command you ran and the output returned on a pastebin please
<tomreyn> !paste | in multiple lines, paul1us
<ubottu> in multiple lines, paul1us: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tsynk> It's not showing * beside of Windows.
<EriC^^> Tsynk: great, try rebooting see if it goes straight to grub
<Tsynk> Okay.
<EriC^^> you also might need to disable the 2nd entry, ah he left
<paul1us> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/3jgHZd1e
<tomreyn> paul1us: sorry i had missed that you said this system doesn't currently have any working network access. how did you extract this information now?
<tomreyn> paul1us: are you working from the live cd then?
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/C4nfmWEd
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: and the output is?
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: sudo /bin/true not found.
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: do you have a standard blank space between "sudo" and "/bin/true"?
<Tsynk> Okay, that worked, EriC^^, thanks.
<EriC^^> Tsynk: great, no problem
<EriC^^> Tsynk: remember, -A -b 0001 to revert in case you ever remove ubuntu
<paul1us> tomreyn, i got this data via usb stick. ran the commands on the not working laptop and copied the log onto an usb, and then pasted it to pastebin from the working laptop.
<Tsynk> Why should I remove Ubuntu? It's not Windoze!
<paul1us> tomreyn,  thank you for your help but both me and my friend need to go home as it's rather late where we are. we will try to fix it tomorrow.
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: i assume this will be difficult to verify, but please type the same command again ( sudo /bin/true ) and see what it returns this time.
<Tsynk> I think I am going to copy the bit of log and save it in case I ever run into that again.
<tomreyn> paul1us: alright, good luck!
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/7fn5
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: so i guess it worked this time? good.
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: hmm you said you are running ubuntu 18.10, but this output suggests you're running ubuntu 18.04 LTS.
<OerHeks> 43 not upgraded ...
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: o.O
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: sry, thought i was 18.10
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: please post the url returned by:      sudo /bin/true; nc termbin.com 9999 < <( sudo /usr/bin/apt-get update -y 2>&1; echo; sudo /usr/bin/apt-get -y --simulate install python3-venv 2>&1; echo; sudo /usr/bin/apt-get --simulate -Vy full-upgrade 2>&1; )
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: you should also install the 43 pernding updates.
<tomreyn> *pending
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/xhc5
<tomreyn> ...this can be done using GUI tools or using: sudo apt full-upgrade
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: shoud i attempt?
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: running the above command.
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: yes please. it may fail, or report errors. if so, post both the command you rand and the output tit generated to paste.ubuntu.com and post just the url of it here, please.
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: no error reported.
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: is there a specific reason why you have both the cz.archive.ubuntu.com and the archive.ubuntu.com apt mirrors configured?
<maxLeet`> i needed to install virtualbox and thats not in the archive.ubuntu.com repo.
<tomreyn> yes it is.
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: apt couldnt find it at the momen.t
<lordcirth_> maxLeet`, Yes, it is, and cz is a mirror of the main archive, so there's no difference
<tomreyn> i see
<maxLeet`> lordcirth: ok.
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: that was the only reason i added the mirro is for the additional repo for virtualbox and virtualbox only.
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: please post the url returned by:      sudo /bin/true; nc termbin.com 9999 < <( sudo /usr/bin/apt-get update -y 2>&1; echo; sudo /usr/bin/apt-get -y install python3-venv 2>&1; echo; apt-cache policy python3 python3-venv python3.6-venv  2>&1; )
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: ok
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/skg8
<ioria> maxLeet`, do you have 'bionic-updates universe'   enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<tomreyn> ooh good point ioria
<ioria> let's check sources.list
<tomreyn> but maxLeet` does
<tomreyn> no, does not
<tomreyn> you'Re right
<maxLeet`> ioria: nope its set to main. not sure if that makes a differnce
<ioria> it makes a big difference
<maxLeet`> well, then..
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: you need to have the same "pockets" such as "main universe multiverse restrcited" for both the normal (cz.)archive.ubuntu.com and the security.ubuntu.com apt sources
<maxLeet`> ioria: is changing it as simple as ^main^universe?
<ioria> maxLeet`,  eb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-updates universe
<ioria> maxLeet`,  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-updates universe
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: can i just remove the cz. mirror?
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: you can, but i'd replace any archive.ubuntu.com by cz.archive.ubuntu.com rather. and please post /etc/apt/sources.list to a pastebin after you modified it.
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: why cz over archive? just asking..
<shadoxx> How do I install CentOS on Ubuntu?
<ioria> maxLeet`,    better:   deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-updates main universe restricted multiverse
<OerHeks> shadoxx, on or over?
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: i was assuming you were in this country. you should pick a country mirror that is close to you.
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: this country? i mean, im no alien..
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: im in the US
<shadoxx> OerHeks: nvm, dumb question. i figured it out as soon as i typed that. didn't even phrase it right lol
<shadoxx> i need coffee...
<ioria> maxLeet`,   and run  sudo apt update  after
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: "cz" stands for Czechia (Czech Republic)
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: o.O LOL
<tomreyn> it's a country in europe
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: oh my.. wow..
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: welp, thats changed..
<rypervenche> lol
<genii> maxLeet`: The main repository is archive.ubuntu.com but there are regional mirrors in most countries which are prefaced with the countrycode, like cz, us, ca whatever
<maxLeet`> genii: ive been out of the linux loop for a bit.. and trying to get back into the swing of things. excuse my ignorance.
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: let's see your updates /etc/apt/sources.list then. you can: cat /etc/apt/sources.list  | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> *updateD
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: should i set the new mirror in the highest priority (as in top of the list) or last?
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: the order you list them in does not change their priority.
<tomreyn> so you can freely chose which order you'll list them in.
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: ok then
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/gmwd
<ioria> maxLeet`,  not good
<maxLeet`> ioria: details
<ioria> maxLeet`,  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic-security main universe restricted multiverse
<maxLeet`> ioria: wouldnt cosmic be outdated for my system?
<ioria> maxLeet`,  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8673YhY6wm/
<ioria> maxLeet`,  sy, for the cosmic thing
<maxLeet`> ioria: no worries, https://termbin.com/qvub
<maxLeet`> ioria: looks good?
<ioria> maxLeet`,  i guess, just c/p
<ioria> maxLeet`,   sudo apt update
<maxLeet`> ioria: it says 17 new packages.
<maxLeet`> ioria: updating them..
<ioria> mmmm, too little
<maxLeet`> ioria: All packages are up to date.
<ioria> maxLeet`,   apt-cache policy python3-venv
<maxLeet`> ioria: https://termbin.com/jkey
<ioria> ok
<tomreyn> thanks for driving this further, ioria. here's another sources.list for 18.04 to compare. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G4D2hGhcFT/
<ioria> tomreyn, yeah
<hyperknot> hi, how do you change /sys/kernel/mm/transparent_hugepage/enabled in ubuntu 18? in 16 I had this line appeneded to /etc/rc.local: echo never > /sys/kernel/mm/transparent_hugepage/enabled
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | hyperknot
<ubottu> hyperknot: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<hyperknot> 18.04 LTS of course
<maxLeet`> ioria & tomreyn: :))) thank you!!!!!
<ioria> maxLeet`,   that'ok, good job
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: i'm glad ioria helped when i got stuck.
<ioria> hyperknot, rc.local is not enabled (and meybe not working) on 18.04
<deepfreez> Hi, is any alternative for Ubuntu/linux like MobaXTerm?
<maxLeet`> tomreyn: so was it the repo?
<hyperknot> ioria: and what is the successor
<tomreyn> maxLeet`: yes
<ioria> hyperknot,  systemd units
<tomreyn> hyperknot: you can set it as a kernel parameter in /etc/default/grub , adding to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<hyperknot> tomreyn: but that'd require changing grub, etc. not really safe. I'd prefer a simple echo > never solution
<tomreyn> hyperknot: no this doesn't change grub, just its configuration file, next time one is generated. and those are generated on every kernel update.
<tomreyn> but either should work.
<ioria> hyperknot, in any case; http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/systemd-rc-local-generator.8.html
<tomreyn> i'd say a nearly as good approach as using the kernel option would be https://askubuntu.com/questions/597372/how-do-i-modify-sys-kernel-mm-transparent-hugepage-enabled/610707#820116
<tomreyn> dont reintroduce rc-.local if you dont have to
<hyperknot> thanks a lot, O
<hyperknot> I'll look into is now I have to go
<hyperknot> it
<Lost_Goat> ive got an ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS Desktop that cant ping either dns or ip addresses and not sure why. Ive got my pihole dns docker running just fine and everything else can access the internet
<Lost_Goat> any ideas ?
<maeud> what happens when you try to ping?
<maeud> have you verified networking?
<maeud> done a reboot?
<Lost_Goat> networking is fine cause i can remotely access the box via ssh
<Lost_Goat> im on it right now
<maeud> so you can get in but certain traffic can't get out..
<maeud> iptables/firewalld etc?
<maeud> ufw
<Lost_Goat> ufw
<Lost_Goat> ufw allows ports
<maeud> what ports
<Lost_Goat> 22,53,80,443,3012,8080,8118,9000,32400
<Lost_Goat> action allowing in from anywhere
<maeud> try temp disabling ufw, run a dns lookup and ping
<maeud> if it works, turn it back on
<mio> ciao
<hans_> i want to host a socks5 proxy, any suggestions for server software?
<mio> film
<mio> ciao
<Lost_Goat> cant ping or do lookup
<maksim> how do i disable iommu completely?
<maeud> where does a trace route get stuck Lost_Goat ?
<budman> Hey Guys, im trying to install ubuntu server 18.04 (or 18.10) nether ISOs are giving me the HWE kernel option, what am I missing? or doing wrong? my perc h740p drive is not being seen and I think i need the HWE kernel
<maeud> budman, the alternative ISO has it
<budman> maeud, thanks for the reply, let me search for the alernative ISO
<maeud> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Lost_Goat> maeud, the system doesnt have traceroute installed apparently
<genii> maksim: Usually in the BIOS of your computer
<OerHeks> budman, none of the iso's give that option, one needs to do that manually
<budman> OerKeks? what do you mean? manually how?
<genii> tracepath is the default in *ubuntu, traceroute however can also be installed
<OerHeks> see the wiki
<maksim> genii, does this mean it's off or that something else is happening? http://dpaste.com/26JBVQP
<maksim> genii, i've disabled in the bios
<hans_> maksim, install TempleOS?
<maksim> but it doesn't seem to have the effect i expect
<maksim> i'm trying to resolve this issue https://github.com/pytorch/pytorch/issues/1637#issuecomment-338268158
<genii> maksim: Apparently putting kernel option of iommu=soft works for some, a quick search informs me
<budman> Alternative Ubuntu Server installer - takes me to the same ISO page that I downloaded currently. I see all these screen shots where people just select HWE in the install drop downs.
<hans_> maksim, what do you get for cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit ;   ?
<maksim> genii, it does not work for me
<maksim> i've tried it
<maksim> it simply slows my system down to a crawl
<Lost_Goat> maeud, the system doesnt have traceroute installed apparently
<OerHeks> budman, show us please, never seen that before
<budman> OerHeks: Heres one example https://d.pr/free/i/XmESJi
<genii> Lost_Goat: tracepath is the default in *ubuntu, traceroute however can also be installed
<maksim> hans_, i do not in fact have that kernel flag in my grub
<OerHeks> likely it was not an ubuntu but a fork
<budman> and one more example @oerheks
<budman> https://d.pr/free/i/6UZ9H8
<Lost_Goat> genli, got it
<Lost_Goat> tratra
<budman> okay, the wiki page i read/have doesnt show 18.04, can you link/point me in a little more direction if possible @oerheks?
<budman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hans_> maksim, and when you disable it, your system gets super slow?
<Lost_Goat> tracepath is not able to find name or service not known
<OerHeks> budman, never noticed that hwe on server, new to me
<budman> these were just from my googling etc.. of trying to find how to enable/get HWE on 18.04 or 18.10
<maksim> hans_, that's correct
<budman> I dont see that when I attempt to install it, it was just a post from someone else online.
<OerHeks> budman, use the server and put a desktop on it?
<OerHeks> or regular iso and enable hwe after install?
<budman> I need HWE to install, its not seeing my storage card without the HWE kernel
<OerHeks> hwe on 18.04 gives the 18.10 kernel ..
<budman> I might be asking wrong.
<budman> Im trying to install ubuntu server with HWE kernel. I  need it for my h740p raid card drivers so the ubuntu installer can see the storage device. Does anyone know how I can enable or install with the HWE kernel?
<EriC^^> !hwe | budman
<ubottu> budman: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<budman> ubottu, I linked that wiki earlier, since that wiki doesnt mention 18.04 or 18.10 are you saying I need to use 16.04?
<ubottu> budman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<budman> ahh :)
<Auggies> I do not believe he is saying that
<Auggies> Sorry that was unhelpful lol
<EriC^^> budman: try perhaps "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04"
<hans_> maksim, what happens if you change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="iommu=soft nokaslr nopti norepotline nospectre_v1 nospectre_v2 nospec_store_bypass_disable" and run sudo sh -c "echo kernel.randomize_va_space = 0
<hans_>  > /etc/sysctl.d/01-disable-aslr.conf" and run sudo update-grub (or was it sudo grub-update ?) and reboot?
<budman> maybe i have to install 16.04 with HWE? then upgrade to 18.04 manually?
<EriC^^> budman: no
<budman> Eric, this is a fresh server, there is no operating system to apt-get anything
<hans_> err, i mean, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<genii> budman: HWE is when later kernels are ported to earlier LTS releases. 18.04 may not be old enough yet to warrant kernel backports from 18.10 or the upcoming 19.04
<OerHeks> this posts says the h740p is supported from kernel 4.13 and up ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1012131/16-04-4-kernel-not-supporting-perc-h740p-raid-controller-even-though-17-10-does
<OerHeks> so why does 18.04 not see your controller?
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic-hwe-18.04 bionic
<ubottu> linux-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.15.65 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<hans_> maksim, (but don't do that if you're a VM hypervisor running untrusted code..)
<genii> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.15.65 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<budman> thats what we are trying to find out, maybe its on too new of firmware? dell suggested HWE kernel.
<genii> Hm
<budman> There was another user that posted, and same issue, said HWE kernel fixed it for him. https://www.reddit.com/r/HomeServer/comments/8rf2zb/ubuntu_on_r710/
<budman> Everyone just keeps saying try the HWE option for 18.04 or 18.10 but I just dont ever get that option. I am currently checking with my L3 support team and was suggested that, when installing the 18.04 try the LTSEnablementStack/HWE kernel option and check if that goes through.
<Lost_Goat> what service down ubuntu 18.04 use for managing dns / nslookup and such
<budman> That last part was from dell.
<EriC^^> budman: maybe they mean to download 18.04.1 (if that's out?)
<EriC^^> budman: http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04.1/
<budman> ubuntu-18.04.1.0-live-server-amd64.iso
<budman> yea thats what im trying now.
<hans_> all you need to upgrade 18.04 to 18.04.1 is to run `apt update;apt dist-upgrade;`
<EriC^^> although it seems to ship with 4.15.0-29-generic
<EriC^^> the hwe is 4.18
<budman> I cant upgrade, cause its a fresh server no install, it cant install cause it cant see the virtual drive from the h740p card.
<hans_> does canonical's livepatch~  support HWE?
<OerHeks> hans_, yes
<EriC^^> budman: i guess you either need to make a custom live cd with a newer kernel, or install 18.10
<budman> I would have to add an extra SSD, just install on there, then manually upgrade. but seems like other people just get the HWE option when they install.
<hans_> dang, +1 for efforts
<EriC^^> budman: what happens when you boot 18.04.1?
<EriC^^> (the installer)
<budman> gets all they way to the paritions/drive step. and nothing to select
<EriC^^> did you try booting a 18.10 iso and see how that behaveS?
<OerHeks> maybe you need the live server to setup your raid
<budman> working on that, I did locally put 18.10 on and with a local machine here, not see any HWE option. Trying to get it on our cobbler server so I can PXE it and see.
<budman> Im using the live-server-iso. or is there a seperate live-cd-server or something.
<hans_> budman, btw have you tried https://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/non-free/cd-including-firmware/current/amd64/iso-cd/firmware-9.7.0-amd64-netinst.iso  ?
<budman> I have not.
<hans_> could give it a shot (but it will install debian if it works, not ubuntu)
<budman> What is this firmware-netinstall? and thanks for all the replies/help everyone. appreciate it.
<hans_> it includes a lot of closed-source proprietary blah blah drivers n stuff that debian doesn't officially want to ship in their installer - but an unofficial installer is maintained with those
<OerHeks> why would he need that to install ubuntu?
<OerHeks> i think he needs to setup raid, and 18.04 should support that 740
<budman> he was saying to jump ship i think ha.
<budman> The raid is setup, fully we have many of these dell servers and perc cards/raids. This server is the newest with the first h740p. Theres just something off. Dell confirmed we had the lastest firmware, and correct virtual drive setup.
<hans_> i thought you had problems installing ubuntu on a system because of missing drivers or whatever, and trying to see if the HWE kernel had appropriate drivers, guess i didn't follow the conversation closely enough
<budman> Im just trying to install ubuntu with the HWE kernel ha
<hans_> oh kk
<budman> which sounds like 18.10 might do that better then 18.04
<siloxid> I have a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04 for cuda. when I log in, the screen only shows the desktop image and the mouse. /etc/X11/xorg.conf is missing. any ideas?
<budman> I cant find the HWE option with 18.04 install, I couldnt find the HWE option with 18.10 locally.
<OerHeks> 18.10 does not give hwe, until 19.04 is released?
<Lost_Goat> where do i go to set dns info for 18.04 since network manager overwrites resolv.conf?
<teward> OerHeks: thought interim releases didn't get HWE
<teward> becasue only 9 months of support
<lordcirth_> Lost_Goat, on Ubuntu Desktop? In Network Manager, for your connection.
<OerHeks> teward, ah, that could be it too, thx
<teward> OerHeks: as I understand HWE that's a LTS only thing, not an interim-release thing.
<teward> so they'd have to upgrade to 19.04 for newer software/kernel, etc. and don't get HWE kernels
<teward> don't quote me on that, but that's how I"ve understood it
<Lost_Goat> lordcirth_, is there a network manager config file ?
<budman> Seems like the best option unfortunately would be to use the server 16.04 install with the HWE option.. then jump/upgrade the server a few times? unless im missing something, or can add an extra drive to install the OS seperately from the raid, and enable the HWE kernel after?
<lordcirth_> Lost_Goat, there is, but it's intended to be used through the graphical interface
<EriC^^> budman: 16.04.5 will give you 4.15, literally the same kernel as 18.04.1
<budman> but with the HWE kernel option right? https://d.pr/free/i/WkPXHy
<EriC^^> budman: hwe just means that it has a newer kernel from another newer ubuntu, that's all
<EriC^^> budman: 16.04.5 comes with the hwe by default
<teward> OerHeks: or if they're 18.04 they should be able to get the HWE from .2 if they need something even newer, but not sure when that actually releases :P
<siloxid> where can I find the post-login graphical and other error logs?
<EriC^^> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.5/ubuntu-16.04.5-desktop-amd64.manifest
<EriC^^> budman: ^
<Lost_Goat> lordcirth_,  ive currently only have access through shell so i need to if there is a spot where i can modify it using a text editor
<budman> might give that debian-netinstall a try ha. thanks eric. Ill give it a try
<budman> be nice to use 18.XX with HWE but if its not an option from install (only after install) im stuck there.
<EriC^^> budman: if the 4.18 is what you need then try 18.1
<EriC^^> *18.10
<EriC^^> budman: or else you can make a custom install of 18.04 with the 4.18 kernel
<EriC^^> !customlivecd | budman
<ubottu> budman: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<budman> k ill work on these and see what I can do.
<eusid> what would you guys say is the fastest/easiest way to setup a http/https proxy server on ubuntu 18.04 -- i've tried squid and can't get it to accept any connections. I've also asked for troubleshooting in squid. I thought maybe you would have a better/easier idea in here?
<eusid> I just need a temporary server to verify a device from a server then I can get rid of it
<hans_> eusid, try https://www.binarytides.com/setup-dante-socks5-server-on-ubuntu/
<_KaszpiR_> eusid nginx
<hans_> _KaszpiR_, nginx is often used as a reverse proxy, but.. using nginx as a normal proxy?
<_KaszpiR_> yep
<eusid> this particular server has a bunch of virtual hosts already in nginx -- it'd be nice to use if i can use it without intefering with any of my dns records
<_KaszpiR_> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/46060028/how-to-use-nginx-as-forward-proxy-for-any-requested-location
<_KaszpiR_> for https is is more complex but still doable
<eusid> Yeah I need HTTPS
<eusid> and also it must be authenticated via IP auth
<eusid> since I know the mess of trying to use api keys and logins with selenium
<eusid> u have to make yet another reverse proxy to add in the headers
<eusid> so ip auth is the way for this imo
<_KaszpiR_> or tinyproxy
<eusid> I'm getting a lot more responses here than in squid. Squid seemed simple enough but wont accept any connections
<eusid> im looking at tiny proxy also
<_KaszpiR_> squid by default does not accept connections AFAIR
<_KaszpiR_> https://superuser.com/questions/604352/nginx-as-forward-proxy-for-https
<hans_> eusid, only accepting a single ip is easy with dante, juset set `from: 1.1.1.1 to: 1.1.1.1` in the config
<zetheroo> sometimes when waking from sleep/suspend the GUI is all wonky - how can I reload Gnome Shell without rebooting?
<zetheroo> or how can I troubleshoot this?
<eusid> this is how far i got with dante https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qwc95qG9T6/
<eusid> problem is this server is used as a backup server for a bunch of websites so i have no idea what types of configurations could be present
<hans_> eusid, 16.04?
<eusid> 18.04
<hans_> pastebinit your config
<zetheroo> Nevermind, I found the solution - Alt + F2 type 'r' and press Enter
<eusid> the danteconfig?
<hans_> y
<eusid> i've done nothing to the dante config one second
<eusid> after apt install it failed to start the daemon
<eusid> https://pastebin.com/DjdvjuyX
<eusid> thanks for the help btw
<eusid> ahh i see dante is no logner maintaining its repos
<eusid> potential issue there
<eusid> i see why you wanted to know if i was on 16.04
<Lost_Goat> does anyone have a good guide for installing a docker pihole container and getting it to work ubuntu ? I cant seem to get anything to work properly
<nightshift> How can I submit a correction to wiki information? (I don't have an account to simply make the change myself)
<eusid> if you guys like psychill u can enjoy the stream i made for personal use that other people ended up using http://45.33.11.224:8000/psybient.mp3
<eusid> or to load in your playlist http://45.33.11.224:8000/psybient.mp3.m3u
<OerHeks> eusid, wrong channel for that, support only
<eusid> lol im here for support
<eusid> i make no money from this -- its for enjoyment
<eusid> if u got a problem with enjoyment you can just ban me
<eusid> besides i'll figure it out on my own faster than any of you down syndromes will give me help
<eusid> its not a self plug
<OerHeks> thank you for visiting the support channel
<eusid> gotta love these people who have admin in places and ride their high horses around
<eusid> irc is dead as hell. free node is the only thing that still has anybody in it and its dying too. wonder why
<eusid> whats funny to is i idle in these so called support channels and days go by without anybody getting any support
<ioria> eusid, that's unfair
<eusid> time to go arch maybe ?
<leftyfb> eusid: there's no need to be downright disrepectful and ignorant. You are welcome to /part at any time
<poseid> hi... i get warnings about free disk space... but i can't make sense of my parititons with fdisk -l
<leftyfb> poseid: df -h
<leftyfb> poseid: try installing and running ncdu
<eusid> i offer something free for the enjoyment of anybody and i get snapped at like im selling something
<leftyfb> eusid: It is against the channel guidelines and is completely off topic. You were told once. Just apologize and move on.
<poseid> this is the output of fdisk -l
<poseid> https://pastebin.com/b89vNLas
<eusid> no apologies when one isnt warranted
<leftyfb> poseid: try installing and running ncdu. fdisk isn't going to help you in determining what is taking up space.
<eusid> if i did something wrong i'd apologize
<OerHeks> eusid, please stop your rant
<hans_> eusid, when you run `ip address`, what is the name of your network device?
<leftyfb> eusid: feel free to continue the discussion at #ubuntu-ops. This is a support channel.
<ioria> poseid,   df -h  please
<poseid> ok, running ncdu... looks nice
<leftyfb> poseid: you might want: sudo ncdu /
<OerHeks> the efi partition is not at the beginning of the disk, and microsoft already made one/?
<poseid> leftydb: https://pastebin.com/b1ZcRzjR
<hans_> eusid, (or if there's nothing sensitive in the output, just run `ip address | pastebinit`)
<leftyfb> poseid: your root is out of space. Look through ncdu to determine where all the space is taken up
<eusid> hans_ not sure how i'd know if there is anything sensitive. this is not my server its a backup server for a large company.
<eusid> https://pastebin.com/X3F0cZfr
<ioria> poseid,   not good
<poseid> for some reason, i think the paritioning went wrong on my last ubuntu install
<maksim> hans_, that's a lot of kernel modes
<maksim> *mods
<ioria> poseid,   /boot looks fine; do is hom or /usr
<hans_> eusid, that server has multiple ip addresses, which address do you want to have a proxy on? 192.168.5.101? 192.168.6.100? 10.0.3.1? something else?
<poseid> i should have a hdd of 500 gb, now i am hitting space problems with maybe 20 gb...
<hans_> maksim, and with a bit of luck, it's 1 of those that makes your system super slow without iommu, and disabling them makes the system run fast again
<poseid> what is this entry /dev/sda4  122685440 976773119 854087680 407,3G Microsoft basic data
<eusid> hans_: I just dont watn to interfere with the nginx virtualhosts is my main concern
<leftyfb> hans_: boot a live cd/usb and use gparted to resize your 50G partition
<leftyfb> sorry, poseid ^
<tomreyn> poseid: sda1 and sda4 are windows partitions, not used by ubuntu
<leftyfb> poseid: you made it 50G, not 500G
<eusid> hans_: this is the public IP i want to connect 66.175.208.35, the local ip does not matter I assume as long as its not conflicting
<poseid> yes.... feel like i missed something...
<shiroininja> I've been getting an error when running a python snap package created by me, it's saying 'can't find qtwebengine process' when build in devmode
<poseid> the laptop is only for linux (btw, my wife just told me the laptop would be nice for her too...)
<ioria> poseid, ans swap is big
<leftyfb> poseid: : boot a live cd/usb and use gparted to resize your 50G partition
<poseid> ok, maybe this is the way to go... backup all of my 50 gb stuff
<poseid> and re-install all
<hans_> eusid, uhh.. the server is connected to multiple LAN's but not directly connected to the internet, first you need to figure out which LAN is forwarding global ip 66.175.208.35 to your server, that should be simple. but if it's the 10.0.3.1 LAN that is forwarded to your server, then save this to /etc/dated.conf : http://paste.debian.net/1067873/ - then you should have a SOCKS5 proxy running on port 1080, provided that port 1080 is also forwarded
<hans_> (which it probably isn't)
<hans_> eusid, (it's the `external: lxcbr0` line you need to change if it's the wrong lan)
<leftyfb> poseid: Or boot a live cd/usb and use gparted to resize your 50G partition
<maksim> hans_, the sh commaned isn't complete is it?
<poseid> ok, maybe i can try that first
<maksim> sudo sh -c "echo kernel.randomize_va_space = 0
<hans_> maksim, no, it's not, check the next line, had a newline there by accident and my irc client is stupid
<eusid> hans_: okay thanks for the information. i figured they had a lot of stuff setup on here that was preventing this from working properly.
<eusid> hans_ : thanks for taking the time to help me with my networking knowledge. linux is forcing me to get better at networking.
<poseid> now there is the space ... /dev/sda4       401G   20G  381G   5% /mnt/user_spc
<maksim> hans_, thanks will do
<poseid> could i mount that partition during boot
<maksim> and report back
<poseid> and have my user home there?
<ioria> poseid,  you need to remove stuff in $Home or uninstall some apps
<hans_> maksim, good luck, the point is to restore performance, nothing else, so if that doesn't happen, feel free to remove it again. but after the reboot, run `cat /proc/cmdline`, what do you get?
<poseid> what about having home mounted on sda4 instead of the current small partition?
<ioria> sda4 is windows
<poseid> how would i reformat it to linux ... i think the drive is windows by mistake
<poseid> this machine is 100% linux
<hans_> don't mount /home on a ntfs partition, that's asking for trouble :P
<ioria> no, it's not
<poseid> the partitioning is always a confusing part when i install windows... not sure why i got ntfs / or installer thought it would be
<poseid> s/install windows/install linux/
<ioria> poseid,  if you don't need win, just reinstall linux (erase drive)
<hans_> no need to reinstall linux if your only problem is an extra unwanted ntfs partition or 2
<hans_> tried gparted?
<ioria> hans_, for whats ? parts are not not contigous
<eusid> hans_: so now the proxy is accepting connection but I'm getting secure connection failed in my browser
<hans_> ioria, for deleting the windows paritions, and resizing the linux partitions to recover the space?
<eusid> think i may need to turn of username
<eusid> for anonymous access will let you know if it works
<ioria> hans_,  we dk if he needs windows
<qwebirc63078> Anyone here familiar enough with Bind to assist with a problem that I'm having with forwarding requests from my Ubuntu DNS server to a pair of pre-existing DNS servers?
<hans_> ioria, https://i.imgur.com/rkDcTC5.png
<hans_> eusid, gratz, are you using firefox?
<eusid> hans_: for https the connection is insecure and for other sites the connection was reset
<eusid> yes its firefox
<ioria> hans_,  that's crearly wrong
<hans_> eusid, remove your own custom proxy settings from firefox and install https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/foxyproxy-standard/ and set up the SOCKS5 proxy from FoxyProxy , see if that makes a difference
<eusid> so at least the proxy is accepting requests
<eusid> let me try that
<poseid> yes... the story goes, this machine 100% linux crashed, i re-installed linux, and the user space partition went wrong...
<hans_> poseid, do you have anything important and un-backuped on the system now?
<poseid> now i was running linux and user space on a small partition but for some reason the ntfs is not detected correctly
<poseid> most stuff has backups
<poseid> probably only some dotfiles which i could easily put on my usb drive
<hans_> eusid, change the configuration to "socksmethod: none" and run "sudo service danted restart" - it's insecure and makes it practically an open proxy, but i suggest you get it working first then you can change it back
<hans_> i g2g afk
<eusid> hans_: this only needs to work for 10 minutes so i'll just disable it after
<eusid> hans_: foxy proxy has me back to refusing connections
<eusid> hans_:socks method already changed to none that was the first thing i did because i wanted it open to all
<Sven_vB> my syslog is flooded with "vnstatd[…]: Error: Downgrading database "/var/lib/vnstat/…" (v1196314761) is not supported." any ideas how to fix? https://paste.debian.net/plainh/a9339210
 * Sven_vB checks versions
<Sven_vB> Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS (xenial), vnStat daemon 1.14 by Teemu Toivola
<hans_> eusid, PM?
<leftyfb> hans_: Please keep support here in the channel.
<Sven_vB> current vnStat is v2.1. can't find a PPA though. :(
<bpords> hey guys
<urxtwin> I remember joining this chat 5-8 years ago and it as very active. What is the reason it's so quiet? Have people stopped asking for help? Is it easier to find stuff online? Is it that most driver issues have been resolved and those used to be the main thing that broke/didn't work?
<Sven_vB> I'll just uninstall it, don't need it on that machine anyway.
<t-ask> Hi, how can I bootstrap an Ubuntu Server 18.04 server via systemd-nspawn? Which is the <repo> to use with `debootstrap --include=systemd-container myContainer <ubuntu-server-repo>`?
<Sven_vB> urxtwin, I see people asking often, and I also ask my own questions. if you need solid data, you could try analyzing the channel logs.
<urxtwin> Sven_vB, yeah but it used to be at least 2 questions per second
<Sven_vB> t-ask, try http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu as the repo
<Sven_vB> urxtwin, maybe the ubuntu stackoverflow has become better then :)
<Sven_vB> t-ask, if you want to save traffic, consider setting up a local mirror with debmirror.
<t-ask> Sven_vB: OK which codename has this ubuntu server edition?
<OerHeks> 18.04 bionic
<t-ask> OerHeks: thanks. was looking for it on their website
<t-ask> Something is missing "Couldn't find these debs: systemd-container". Doesn't have the Ubuntu Server systemd?
<GunArm> is there any more modern way to block big maintained lists of malicious IPs, now that ipblock seems to be totally dead?
<t-ask> GunArm: ipset
<marlinc> Is there way to get notified when a new release comes out for a source package? I'd like to start the build of a nginx module when a new version gets released
<GunArm> t-ask: thanks, this looks like the kind of thing that ipblock was (probably) a wrapper for? do you have any fav tutorials or sets of administrative scripts for using it?
<winter_snow> hi
<murthy> marlinc: you mean from launchpad or from git?
<murthy> winter_snow: hi
<winter_snow> i love lubuntu
<murthy> winter_snow: me too
<winter_snow> crazy
<marlinc> From Launchpad murthy, I'd liek to know when a new nginx version gets pushed into the Ubuntu repo's
<marlinc> For particular series
<murthy> marlinc: did you check if there is any subscription to mailing list link?
<murthy> marlinc: If there is no option you could use google alerts to get a mail notification for a particular keywords
<t-ask> GunArm: you add IPs to a set an then block it with `iptables -I INPUT -m set --match-set myset src -j DROP` eg.
<Sven_vB> t-ask, could it be that systemd-container is provided by package systemd?
<Sven_vB> t-ask, if in doubt, try installing the package later inside the container.
<quazimodo> hi
<quazimodo> i'm on 16.04, does it make sense that bind9 and dnsmasq are both running?
<Lost_Goat> anyone ever have issues with 18.04.1 with changing ip address and dns not being able to work ?
<compdoc> Lost_Goat, you changed the address?
<Lost_Goat> yes i set a static ip address instead of dhcp
<Lost_Goat> as soon as i did that dns no longer works
<lordcirth_> Lost_Goat, since by default the DNS address is set by DHCP, this seems normal
<lordcirth_> Set your DNS in network manager
<Lost_Goat> i did eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Lost_Goat> sorry
<Lost_Goat> i set it through the gui
<Lost_Goat> i cant connect to the web or update apt or anything
<Lost_Goat> it times out
<quazimodo> meep morp
<tomreyn> Lost_Goat: maybe your router wont allow traffic from an ip address it didn't provide a dhcp lease to
<Lost_Goat> I never had this problem before i have always set it as a static ip address
<Lost_Goat> its something with ubuntu
<tomreyn> how about you switch back to dhcp for now, update everything, reboot, switch back to static?
<lordcirth_> Lost_Goat, what DNS address did you set? Can you ping it?
<Lost_Goat> when i do a cat /etc/resolv.conf the nameserver is set to 127.0.0.53 but in the gui it says 1.1.1.1
<Lost_Goat> lordcirth_, it times out
<lordcirth_> Lost_Goat, well then that's probably a problem with your networking, not DNS
<lordcirth_> When you set the static IP, did you get the correct netmask and gateway?
<Lost_Goat> why would the nameserver = 127.0.0.53 that would be a local ip address
<Lost_Goat> not a dns server
<tomreyn> that's standard, systemd-resolved
<lordcirth_> Lost_Goat, because you have a local dns caching daemon. That's normal
<lordcirth_> Lost_Goat, systemd-resolved --status
<lordcirth_> Lost_Goat, systemd-resolve --status, sorry
<tomreyn> are you able to ping 1.1.1.1?
<Lost_Goat> Global
<Lost_Goat>           DNSSEC NTA: 10.in-addr.arpa
<Lost_Goat>                       16.172.in-addr.arpa
<Lost_Goat>                       168.192.in-addr.arpa
<Lost_Goat>                       17.172.in-addr.arpa
<Lost_Goat>                       18.172.in-addr.arpa
<lordcirth_> !paste | Lost_Goat
<tomreyn> !paste | Lost_Goat
<ubottu> Lost_Goat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordcirth_> You'll get unmuted in a minute
<Lost_Goat> Link 3 (wlp112s0)
<Lost_Goat>       Current Scopes: none
<Lost_Goat>        LLMNR setting: yes
<Lost_Goat> MulticastDNS setting: no
<Lost_Goat>       DNSSEC setting: no
<Lost_Goat>     DNSSEC supported: no
<Bashing-om> Lost_Goat: systemd-resolved, or more precisely the hook script /lib/systemd/system/systemd-resolved.service.d/resolvconf.conf, causes resolvconf to add 127.0.0.53 to the set of nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf.
<Lost_Goat> https://ghostbin.com/paste/q95cf
<Lost_Goat> ok how do i fix the system then ?
<Lost_Goat> it always times out
<Lost_Goat> i think there is a bug in 18.04.1
<lordcirth_> Lost_Goat, I don't think you have a DNS problem. You made a mistake somewhere when changing to a static IP.
<lordcirth_> Is your gateway set correctly?
<sy11ab3ar> anyone here?
<lordcirth_> sy11ab3ar, yes
<horus125> I know it's a little of topic but could sb help me with extundelete because I can't see anything even the most recently removed files
<sy11ab3ar> sup?
<horus125> sy11ab3ar: not good :c
<sy11ab3ar> trying to retrieve files?
<horus125> yeah
<horus125> the problem isnt that I can't retrieve a specific file but that I can't retrieve anything at all
<Lost_Goat> the gateway is correct
<lordcirth_> Lost_Goat, can you ping the gateway?
<Lost_Goat> no cause it cant resolve
<lordcirth_> horus125, so, when you run 'extundelete /dev/sdxy --restore-all' it produces no files?
<lordcirth_> Lost_Goat, gateways don't need DNS, what do you mean?
<horus125> lordcirth_: no
<lordcirth_> Your gateway needs to be the IP address of your router
<sy11ab3ar> horus125, is your drive unmounted?
<horus125> sy11ab3ar: yes
<sy11ab3ar> trying lordcirth sample, it doesn't return anything?
<Lost_Goat> finally fixed the stupid thing, i changed the ip address again and now it works
<Lost_Goat> apparently it doenst like the same old ip it had before
<Lost_Goat> these are both static not dhcp
<lordcirth_> Lost_Goat, what was the old IP?
<Lost_Goat> 10.0.0.8
<Lost_Goat> that was the first static ip i set
<lordcirth_> And you changed it to what?
<Lost_Goat> then i changed it to 10.0.0.9
<Lost_Goat> same gateway same dns
<lordcirth_> And you're on a /24? odd
<Lost_Goat> yea
<tomreyn> horus125: how (method) were the files deleted?
<horus125> sy11ab3ar: it returns this https://pastebin.com/XfNN1zP7
<Lost_Goat> one other thing i need help with. I need to automatically mount an ntfs drive when the system boots i tired with fstab is there any easier way
<horus125> tomreyn: via terminal rm command
<Lost_Goat> i can go through the gui and click on other locations to mount but it wont mount when booting up
<tomreyn> horus125: how long was the file system mounted after the deletion took place?
<quazimodo> ok new question
<tomreyn> horus125: look also into ext4magic
<quazimodo> does 16.04 need bind9 running to have working dns lookups
<lordcirth_> Lost_Goat, did fstab not work?
<quazimodo> because when i turn it off I can't connect to anything
<lordcirth_> quazimodo, bind9 is not installed by default on Ubuntu
<horus125> tomreyn: max one hour, I'll look into it thanks
<tomreyn> horus125: is this your /home partition, or / ?
<lordcirth_> horus125, there's also PhotoRec
<Lost_Goat> lordcirth_, when i tried last time the drive didnt mount and i couldn't click on it in other locations
<tomreyn> s/partition/file system/
<lordcirth_> Which, despite the name, works on things other than photos
<lordcirth_> Lost_Goat, and what did the logs say?
<horus125> tomreyn: root partition
<Lost_Goat> lordcirth_, who knows now i resintalled the os after everything broke
<tomreyn> hmm ok
<horus125> thanks everybody Im going to try those other programs and see if it can find anything
<quazimodo> lordcirth_: so this means that somehow I've added bind9 at some point & made my computer unable to work properly when it's gone
<lordcirth_> quazimodo, correct. But you could install dnsmasq and it would probably work too. Why do you need to remove bind9?
<horus125> tomreyn: ext4magic works, you just saved my save from colossal-cave-adventure, thanks!!!
<horus125> must have been a problem with extundelete
<tomreyn> horus125: backups also work ;-)
<tomreyn> glad i could help
<quazimodo> lordcirth_: well actually i'm just trying to do 1 thing, set up a _simple_ private DNS on this ubuntu laptop, for dev purposes
<quazimodo> for example, so that I can specify this machine's local ip as the DNS server on my mobile device to test some apps in development
<quazimodo> it appears that bind9 and dnsmasq both can do this, but for some reason (forgotten past experiments) both of these were installed.
<quazimodo> I turned off dnsmasq with NetworkManager & removed it, now i'd like to remove BIND if at all possible & get the system to a fresh state. But for some reason NetworkManager now isn't setting resolv.conf via resolvconf
<quazimodo> life's weird man
<lenarhoyt> Hi. I cannot seem to be finding the package "virtualbox-fuse".
<Bashing-om> !info virtualbox-fuse bionic | lenarhoyt
<ubottu> lenarhoyt: Package virtualbox-fuse does not exist in bionic
<OerHeks> . Since virtualbox-fuse and vdfuse is no longer available in Ubuntu (not since precise (12.04)) and Debian (not since Wheezy (7))
<OerHeks> maybe in the oracle version , full ?
<lenarhoyt> OerHeks: I'd have to compile it myself?
<OerHeks> use the old precise package, not sure why you need it??
<rfm> lenarhoyt, the vbox fuse code quit working a while ago, and nobody's maintaining it (which is probably why it was removed.)
<rfm> lenarhoyt, so even if you built from source it probably wouldn't work
<Gerowen> Are there any current browser that still support NPAPI plugins like Java?  Firefox apparently ditched it, as did Chrome.
<Gerowen> I only need it for one site, my bank.  When you upload a check with their "Deposit @ Home" feature on the site, it uses a Java applet.
<OerHeks> openJDK should do
<OerHeks> no, npapi plugins are dead
<OerHeks> or the oracle blob, see !java
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<pragmaticenigma> Gerowen: There are no browsers support NPAPI anymore. those that do, are going to have big vulnerabilities. You might want to call your financial institution's customer service to let them know it's broken and you can't use it anymore
<OerHeks> cryptocurrencybank :-P
<infamy> oh lort i tried an apt called smuxi and i am in the ubuntuz
<infamy> hello chat room
<infamy> heuuheu
<infamy> Oh btw.. I actually like ubuntu. More Kubuntu and Xubuntu... keep up your good work
<infamy> ;)
<candidat> hello
<candidat> how do you do to mount a windows 10 hardrive to your current ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> candidat, if that hdd is exfat, you need exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<OerHeks> https://itsfoss.com/mount-exfat/
<OerHeks> but if that hdd in encrypted with bitlocker, you need a lot of work to do
<candidat> not encrypted :)
<OerHeks> oh oke :-)
#ubuntu 2019-02-15
<Myst_> Morning all.....
<cobracommand> Evening
<Myst_> just installed ubunto gnome with yoga 520 touch screen
<ph88> does anyone know if i can get wx-config from the ubuntu repos ?
<Myst_> my first experience with touch screen.
<ph88> i can find here the help file for the program https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/wx-common/filelist but i can't find the binary
<Myst_> Using Gnome .how can i 1. start the onboard screen manually or move the app into the panel.
<Myst_> 2. config the the app so touch screen will work inside other apps like browser.
<Myst_> is the manual on this somewhere or a video guide
<Myst_> thanks
<Myst_> any suggestions would be warmly appreciated thanks in advance
<genii> ph88: It's in the package wx-common
<genii> !info wx-common
<ubottu> wx-common (source: wxwidgets3.0): wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (common support files). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.4+dfsg-3 (bionic), package size 68 kB, installed size 350 kB
<ph88> genii, i don't see it in the file list
<genii> ph88: So you'll have to enable the universe repository
<ph88> that is already enabled
<genii> !info wx-common cosmic
<ubottu> wx-common (source: wxwidgets3.0): wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (common support files). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.4+dfsg-4 (cosmic), package size 68 kB, installed size 350 kB
<ph88> genii, check file list https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/amd64/wx-common/filelist
<ph88> i'm on xenial btw
<genii> ph88: Yes, seems to be a manpage for wx-config but not a binary
<ph88> where can i find the executable ?
<ph88> oh i found it, it's part of  libwxgtk3.0-dev
<ph88> https://askubuntu.com/a/1116911
<ph88> strange that the script is not in the filelist https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libwxgtk3.0-dev/filelist
<ph88> but it works now
<Myst_> is there some gnome tweaak tool that i can use so that i can activatre "ctrl + C" for copy , its not functioning on my install.. only right click will open a link in browser to a new tab..
<Deihmos> did ubuntu team kill unity or you can still get it?
<Myst_> also to modify mouse settings as ubuntu has limited options for mouse settings
<Bashing-om> !unity | Deihmos
<ubottu> Deihmos: Unity is a graphical shell for the GNOME desktop environment. Ubuntu used it by default from 11.04 to 17.04. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<Myst_> other wise right click is dead
<Bashing-om> Deihmos: ^^ community maintained now .
<Myst_> i can use to highlight
<Deihmos> trying to find it
<Myst_> but unable to then use ctrl C
<Myst_> to copy unless the command has changed
<Bashing-om> !info unity bionic | Deihmos
<ubottu> Deihmos: unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.5.0+18.04.20180413-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1748 kB, installed size 6808 kB
<OerHeks> err ..
<OerHeks> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<Mystified1234> ahh. it does work but not in firefox..
<penguinepimple> hey guys, really noob question, but when i look for a process using a port, under "pid/program name" is shows a "-". i'm curious what this means and if i can find the process listening on that port?
<eriol> .
<laptop> hello
<laptop> I am trying to do LUX encryption and was wondering on my amd athalon x2 1.7 ghz with 1gb and 40 gb 5400 HD will slow down the computer
<laptop> I need the encryption in case the laptop is stolen
<eriol> hola
<cipherstone> penguinepimple: netstat -lpe maybe
<cipherstone> laptop: I dont think you will see an impact
<laptop> really even on my computer
<laptop> with amd dual core 1.7
<laptop> I have read it is faster to encrypt the entire HD than home
<laptop> since it is faster
<laptop> there is no wait encrypt post fact correct?
<Sven_vB> my computer with xenial has an internal bluetooth antenna which I usually rfkill because it doesn't have much range anyway. I use a USB bluetooth antenna instead, but when I unplug it, bluetoothd keeps running, which is bas because it won't work with the USB antenna again until it's manually stopped or restarted. is there a way to make it quit when no antennae are active anymore?
<Sven_vB> *which is bad
<murthy> Sven_vB: hi
<Sven_vB> murthy, hi :)
<murthy> Sven_vB: you can disable the bluetooth service and see if that solves your problem
<murthy> Sven_vB: do you know how to disable the Bluetooth service?
<Sven_vB> murthy, nope, I usually systemctl mask services that annoy me, which would make the USB antenna not work in this case. I'll read about how to just normally disable a service and the implications.
<murthy> Sven_vB: you could also blacklist the module used by the internal bluetooth device
<murthy> brb
<Sven_vB> yeah, that might be an idea
<Sven_vB> can't find it in lsusb or lspci though. that's strange.
<Sven_vB> oh. I looked on a slightly different computer which indeed doesn't have internal bluetooth. however, bluetooth.service is still active there, even with no BT antenna at all.
<Sven_vB> so unloading antenna drivers probably won't help. :(
<Sven_vB> thus, simplified problem: how do I tell bluetoothd to quit when all BT antennae have disappeared?
<Sven_vB> meanwhile I'll add yet another cron job
<Lost_Goat> i need help i cant ubuntu to connect to the internet anymore
<Sven_vB> Lost_Goat, which version of Ubuntu? what did you try to make it connect? how does it usually react? how does it react now instead?
<siloxid> I suspect my video card driver is causing my system to freeze after login. how do I change it?
<Lost_Goat> 16.04 i was tying to change from a dhcp address to a static ip and it just sits there timing out. I know my information is correct
<Lost_Goat> i have tried to change it through the gui but when i do a ifconfig it still shows the dhcp address
<Sven_vB> Lost_Goat, what operation times out?
<Lost_Goat> everything
<Lost_Goat> ping nslookup web traffic
<Lost_Goat> i cant ping the gateway
<Lost_Goat> it just times out
<murthy> Sven_vB: how does bluetoothd affect your second device?
<murthy> siloxid: hi
<Lost_Goat> i can ping the loopback and it responds but nothing else
<Lost_Goat> i can ping the switch and wireless ap
<murthy> Lost_Goat: did you restart after that?
<Lost_Goat> murthy, restart after the ip address change ?
<murthy> yes
<sorin-mihai> don't restart yet. if ping switch works, check switch's connection
<Lost_Goat> no i didnt think it would need it
<murthy> Lost_Goat: I think a restart would clear the cache, If not, try ifdown and ifup
<sorin-mihai> can you pastebin your config? or check the config once more with ipcalc? might have a typo there
<Sven_vB> murthy, on both devices I need to manually stop BT before or after plugging in my USB BT antenna to make it work. (in the latter case also start it again)
<sorin-mihai> Lost_Goat, also, check the config in the gateway/router, are you sure that the IP you set as fixed in the system isn't in use by some other device or set as fixed for a different mac than the one in your system?
<Lost_Goat> sorin-mihai, yes i know because only the first 7 addresses are used from the static pool that i have, ill have to check to see if i can clear the mac table somehow
<sorin-mihai> maybe restart networkmanager in the end, shouldn't need to reboot
<Sven_vB> murthy, both are netbooks. both run xenial. they're basically clones except for the hostname, I switch them around to have one supply BT audio while the other one recharges its battery.
<Sven_vB> well and except for minor hardware differences like one having internal BT
<murthy> Sven_vB: when you say bluetooth device, you mean a bluetooth adapter or a device like bluetooth headset?
<Sven_vB> I was referring to BT antennae.
<sorin-mihai> so 2 netbooks one with internal and one with external bt adapter. that is easy. but how many bt devices and how many connected to each adapter at the same time?
<sorin-mihai> most headphones for example don't witch easily from one bt adapter to another, even if they are able to remember both
<sorin-mihai> s/witch/switch
<Sven_vB> I use one USB BT antenna that I plug into the netbook I'm carrying, so my headset can always connect to that same antenna. back in Ubuntu trusty times I had 2 USB BT antennae and my netbooks dis/connected based on power supply. with xenial, PulseAudio started to do something that made my headphones not like PA's connection attempts, so now PA has to accept theirs.
<Sven_vB> I hope that goes away in bionic so I won't have to turn my headphones off and on again when I switch netbooks.
<sorin-mihai> you should try it from a live usb, can't say for sure
<Sven_vB> (not just laziness, it also takes about a minute for them to turn off and on.)
<murthy> Sven_vB: ah, that happens for me too
<Sven_vB> sorin-mihai, sorry for not reading earlier, didn't notice you meant me not Lost_Goat.
<sorin-mihai> heh, PA doesn't play nice with my headpones regardless of distro or version, so i just use the phone. i'd say that you need to investigate on PA
<murthy> Sven_vB: mine sometimes defaults to hsp/hfp instead a2dp, I remove and repair and its solved
<Deihmos> the gnome desktop environment isn't as nice as unity
<murthy> Deihmos: I liked unity
<murthy> but with a different theme
<Deihmos> i liked it too
<Sven_vB> murthy, my PA remembers A2DP mode for the duration of my user session, so that wasn't too much of a problem yet.
<murthy> Sven_vB: does this happen in windows too?
<Sven_vB> murthy, dunno, don't have a windows machine here.
<Sven_vB> I could borrow one tomorrow if it helps :)
<murthy> Sven_vB: no
<JoeD> Hi! I installed Ubuntu mininal and now I can't find the application Create Disk
<EriC^^> JoeD: what are you trying to do?
<JoeD> Put Ubuntu iso to usb
<murthy> JoeD: use rosa image writer
<EriC^^> JoeD: is the usb plugged in?
<murthy> JoeD: http://wiki.rosalab.ru/en/index.php/ROSA_ImageWriter
<JoeD> murthy: I prefer the usual application
<tomreyn> JoeD: the default one is usb-creator-gtk
<Sven_vB> JoeD, you'll need to find that application's real name
<JoeD> tomreyn: thank you!
<tomreyn> gui name is "startup disk creator"
<Sven_vB> so u-c-g works again? nice
<JoeD> tomreyn: hahahaha lol
<tomreyn> but you can search either
 * Sven_vB remembers the days he wasted hours trying to run UCG again and again until it finally managed to create a casper-rw file.
<murthy> rosa image writer is great
<JoeD> murthy: never heard of before
<murthy> when the startup disk created was failing for some new ubuntu beta images, I started using rosa image writer
<Sven_vB> I learned to like the Super GRUB2 Disk. just need to do more research on how to put more ISOs on the same drive.
<murthy> Sven_vB: try xboot
<murthy> Sven_vB: https://www.pendrivelinux.com/xboot-multiboot-iso-usb-creator/
<JoeD> thank you for the help guys! bye!
<Sven_vB> murthy, thanks, but that's too graphical for me. with SGD I can just wget or copy ISOs and it will chainload them.
<murthy> ok
<murthy> bbl
<Beam_Inn> is there a difference between virtualhosts and hosts ?
<Beam_Inn> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/vhosts/name-based.html#using
<Beam_Inn>  Inside each <VirtualHost> block, you will need at minimum a ServerName directive to designate which host is served and a DocumentRoot directive to show where in the filesystem the content for that host lives.
<tomreyn> Beam_Inn: not in this context, no. note there is also #httpd
<charliehorse55> hello, I am having a problem using zfs with a custom kernel. I have a new cpu (9900k), so manually installed a 4.20 series kernel in order to get working intel graphics. However, when I attempt to install zfs, it doesn't work because there is no 4.20 zfs kernel module
<charliehorse55> https://pastebin.com/NEKikcyY
<Sven_vB> strange, I can't find a button or link to report a new bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/~bluetooth . is that their way of telling me I'm not authorized or something?
<Oderus> hi. im tryi g to install version 3.40.0 of fil3zilla from this ppa https://launchpad.net/~sicklylife/+archive/ubuntu/filezilla but when i go to 8nstall it, it only shows me 3.39.0 from that ppa even though the ppa does have 3.40.0 for cosmic. any ideas??
<Sven_vB> nevermind, there's a report link in the sidebar when I view an existing bug.
<Sven_vB> Oderus, did you update your package lists?
<Sven_vB> after adding the PPA
<Oderus> with sudo apt update yes
<Sven_vB> meh launchpad, that report bug link goes to another project
<Sven_vB> looks like the bluetooth team just doesn't use launchpad for bug tracking.
<Oderus> it sh9ws me a different version from the ppa but not the latest, which the ppa does have
<JPSman> test
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: you may want to report the bug against the ubuntu package instead
<JPSman> did #ubuntu change its rules to allow nicknames already registered to enter before clearing it with NickServ?
<tomreyn> JPSman: no idea, but you can ask in #ubuntu-ops
<JPSman> k, thank you :)
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: also, better use the "ubuntu-bug" application if you can, since it'll provide extra context
<JPSman> I came in here to ask a question about how Nautilus handles files - specifically cut / paste and if you do it to multiple files, does it erase the source document AFTER its done pasteing it in the destination directory
<JPSman> but I'm pretty sure I can do such a thing with mv
<tomreyn> i would assume cut + paste does exactly this, mv.
<undeclared> Is there any sort of filesystem that anyone has heard of - where I can have a multiple hard drives in one single mountpoint, but files are completely on one disk at a time.. eg, if that drive fails, there is no raid array to rebuild, you just lose whatever was on that drive?
<JPSman> they are within the same hard drive, but different file systems
<hggdh> well, if it were to erase-before-copying this would be rather destructive
<tomreyn> undeclared: sounds like raid-0 kind of
<JPSman> sure, I know.  but I want it to erase-after-copying for multiple files.
<undeclared> tomreyn: well, kind of like raid.. but I don't want to lose everything on all drives if one drive fails
<hggdh> JPSman: mv will work, as cut&paste should
<undeclared> and I don't want to rebuild either, the data is not important
<tomreyn> undeclared: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/329790/how-to-merge-multiple-hard-drives
<JPSman> so, its just one hard disk, but two file systems, and very little free space.  I want to mv the file from one to the other.  will it delete the old file once its done being moved, to free up space so that the whole moving operation can occur?
<undeclared> thanks tomreyn, reading
<tomreyn> JPSman: it will need sufficient unallocated space on the target to start the operation. when it's finished, the source file will be gone. what else would you expect?
<tomreyn> JPSman: you cannot magically save or recover space by just the process of moving a file across different file systems.
<JPSman> tomreyn, that the operation would attempt to copy the entire source directory to the target directory before removing the files from the source directory
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, thanks!
<JPSman> but if its removing the source file each time, then the operation should be successful
<JPSman> thank you :)
<tomreyn> it'll move files individually, creating the target direcotry first, then move one file, i.e. create on target, then delete on source, then the next file etc.
<JPSman> tomreyn, thank you, thats exactly what I wanted to hear! :)
<JPSman> thats true of both mv in terminal and cut/paste in Nautilus?
<tomreyn> but if you're this low on unallocated space you should really work towards more space (by deleting unneeded files or adding more storage), since these file systems will be slow.
<tomreyn> if journalled, that is
<h00k> hi friends
<tomreyn> JPSman: i believe it's the sam eon the gui, yes
<JPSman> tomreyn, I'll stick with terminal's mv just in case :)  again thank you
<tomreyn> yw
<undeclared> tomreyn: so I looked into lvm, the problem is that it's not fault tolerant... mhddfs seems like it, the problem is it's at the FUSE level which worries me performance wise
<destinydriven> Hey guys, I just tried to perform an in place upgrade from mysql community 5.7.24-27 to percona 5.7 and it seems to have succeeded but for some reason when I run systemctl status mysql it's still showing 'mysql.service - MySQL Community Server'
<destinydriven> But when I log into mysql from cmd line I see Server version: 5.7.24-27 Percona Server (GPL), Release '27', Revision 'bd42700'
<siloxid> what is the easiest way to change the network connection to a different wifi connection from CLI?
<Jonathan_e> Hello Everyone
<Jonathan_e> Trying to determine the ip address for my printer connected via usb to my Ubuntu 14.04 install
<Jonathan_e> not sure how to do this, I need to login into my printer to setup wireless network on it
<home> hola
<eriol> v:
<eriol> <
<eriol> que cayado
<eriol> ................
<eriol> hola
<XxSYDxX> I can see that VS code is installed on my ubuntu, i can use it fine. now, i want to remove it but there's no vs code in the list of installed apps on ubuntu software. again when i use 'sudo apt remove code' or 'sudo snap remove code', they show a message indicating that vs code is not installed
<SlidingHorn> XxSYDxX: if you installed it as a snap, you'll remove it by   sudo snap remove vscode
<XxSYDxX> oooo
<XxSYDxX> thanks
<lowin> Hello. I have a problem with hdparm. I have a usb hdd connected to my system but I rarely use it, so I want hdparm to spin it down on inactivity but the drive never spins down
<lowin> furthermore, any command I run with hdparm on the device gives this error: "SG_IO: bad/missing sense data, sb[]:  70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 00 24 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00"
<lowin> hdparm -Y /dev/sdX doesn't work even though non of the partitions are mounted. setting hdparm -S 1 /dev/sdX doesn't work either
<lowin> Another funny thing is that hdparm -I /dev/sdX gives funny results. sometimes it doesn't give any info and fails with "unknown device type: bits 15&14 of general configuration word 0 both set to 1" sometimes it does spit out some info
<bitwraith> Are there any statistics availible regarding the number of downloads or installs of the different variants of ubuntu? I'm curious how the number of users running the default GNOME3 variant compares with the others.
<JoeD> Is 18.04.2 using kernel 4.15?
<cupcake> https://pastebin.com/wQMxMftQ  Anyone with ceph knowledge please help me on this
<cupcake> Please let me know if the issue with kernel and if there is any fix for older kernel versions
<pi0> anyone here use mega nz as a cloud provider
<ducasse> pi0: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<krytarik> I guess that depends on what the actual question is.
<pi0> i would like to know if i can mount a cloud provider as a shared drive
<Lost_Goat> is it possible for ubuntu to do a mount command at boot time >
<pi0> and have an icon in my file manager
<pi0> of the cloud provider
<Lost_Goat> is it possible for ubuntu to do a mount command at boot time >
<pi0> to the remote cloud you mean, Lost_Goat :
<Lost_Goat> no a local drive sorry for not specifying
<murthy> Lost_Goat:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/164926/how-to-make-partitions-mount-at-startup
<Lost_Goat> use mount blah blah blah
<ducasse> !fstab | Lost_Goat
<ubottu> Lost_Goat: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<Lost_Goat> will it be able to mount network shares ?
<ducasse> yes
<Lost_Goat> i will work on the fstab but i also need ubuntu to mount a cifs share at boot as well, can fstab do that ?
<ducasse> yes
<Lost_Goat> ok
<ducasse> afaik
<Lost_Goat> oh that is not reassuring
<ducasse> i only use nfs, but i'm pretty sure cifs works just fine as well
<Lost_Goat> ducasse, looks like its possible https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<ducasse> i was just about to post that :)
<pi0> hmm ducasse do you know how to map mega nz as a network drive?
<Lost_Goat> cant
<ducasse> pi0: nope, no idea
<ducasse> pi0: maybe they support webdav
<pi0> webdav?
<Lost_Goat> pi0, https://mega.nz/sync!linux
<Lost_Goat> use this for a mount for mega
<ducasse> pi0: yeah, i know webdav shares can be mounted
<cupcake> ceph osd crush tunables hammer or legacy should fixed my issue :)
<cupcake> ceph osd crush tunables hammer or legacy fixed my issue :)
<lotuspsychje> !patience | cupcake
<ubottu> cupcake: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<cupcake> lotuspsychje: No i dont feel that way I was checking on the internet also I found the answer I shared may be help some one else
<pi0> thank you Lost_Goat
<aurolac> is 19.04 targeting 5.0 kernel?
<guiverc> aurolac, 19.04 is off-topic in this room (only supported release of Ubuntu here please), it's for #ubuntu+1 (or the development release)
<pi0> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dPpVgrdtht/
<pi0> how do i resolve that, do i need to compile those packages from source?
<ducasse> pi0: which ubuntu release are you on?
<pi0> 18.04
<pi0> i thought i had 10
<pi0> shoot let me download the other version
<pi0> there we go
<pi0> worked!
<pi0> ducasse: do you recompile your kernel?
<pi0> i mean to personalize it, only for your hardware
<ducasse> pi0: i haven't done that in quite a while, i really don't think there's any need
<arch1mede> didnt know that was still a thing
<aurolac> @arch1mede re-compiling kernels?
<arch1mede> yeah
<arch1mede> i know i used to do it with 2.x kernels but since using 3/4 i haven't needed to
<pi0> i just heard about it
<aurolac> its been a long time yup
<aurolac> but i still recommend people that have never done it to try it at least once
<aurolac> to feel the pain ;)
<pi0> does it improve performance
<pi0> speed and such
<aurolac> its alot of stuff to go through, depends on each case i guess
<ducasse> pi0: generally not, the official kernels are fine
<pi0> sounds good
<adli> ukuu still the best solution for update kernel?
<blackflow> adli: I'd say apt is always the best.
<adli> kernel upgrade still relevant today in ubuntu computing?
<adli> blackflow: thanks for inform me
<blackflow> adli: absolutely, for security and bug fixes.
<arch1mede> ukuu?
<adli> ubuntu kernel update utility
<aurolac> https://github.com/teejee2008/ukuu
<arch1mede> huh, never knew about that. always used apt
<adli> no i am not recommend to use Ukuu..
<holaantonio> hi
<holaantonio> ngdsa
<slereah-work> Fucking phew
<kkdvak> holiii
<slereah-work> the glasses were at the office
<slereah-work> might have been awkward for driving class otherwise
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holaantonio> in spanish please
<lotuspsychje> only ubuntu questions here please
<slereah-work> oops
<slereah-work> wrong window
<slereah-work> Damn xchat always connects here
<kkdvak> comeme el culo cabron y la polla por delante y por detras
<lotuspsychje> !es | kkdvak
<ubottu> kkdvak: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kkdvak> zorra
<kkdvak> cerdo
<kkdvak> perra
<kkdvak> cabron
<kkdvak> chupapollas
<holaantonio> vmoggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<kkdvak> matabasculas
<kkdvak> fghit
<kkdvak> htrnkhi
<kkdvak> hjrtiy
<pi0> wow what happened
<arch1mede> lol i was wondering the same thing
<pi0> user from spain based on ip
<lotuspsychje> pi0: please use #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions
<pi0> will do
<Salander> hello
<Arut> Does Ubuntu 18.04.2 have the fix in the iSO for the APT vulnerability that allowed MITM to install unsigned packages?
<lotuspsychje> Arut: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/18.04.2
<nehemiah> #node
<pi0> lotuspsychje: do we need to go through all those steps to fix all those issues?
<pi0> or apt upgrade fix it all?
<lotuspsychje> pi0: keeping system up to date will result to 18.04.2
<Arut> I looked at that, but didn't see any mention in the wiki. I assume "In addition to the bugs listed below, this update includes all security updates from the Ubuntu Security Notice list affecting Ubuntu 18.04 LTS that were released up to and including February 4, 2019." cover it.
<pi0> Arut: how did you find out about it? is there a mailing list?
<pi0> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS <-- this means i am not patched?
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | pi0
<ubottu> pi0: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<pi0> !upgrades
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Arut> https://usn.ubuntu.com/3863-1/ it was fixed 22 January 2019, a regular apt-get upgrade would have fixed it
<pi0> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<pi0> there we go, now i am updated
<pi0> UFW and IpTables
<pi0> we need both firewalls installed?
<lotuspsychje> pi0: the users choice to harden system
<pi0> but are they both the same?
<pi0> i mean which one do you need
<lotuspsychje> !firewall > pi0
<ubottu> pi0, please see my private message
<EriC^^> pi0: ufw is the gui frontend for iptables
<pi0> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<pi0> oh lol
<pi0> EriC^^: ah i see
<pi0> nice
<pi0> the bitdefender tutorial on there does not appear to work
<pi0> i tried to install it
<MJCD> Can I extend the time sudo retains my priveledges without asking again for the password?
<MJCD> Ideally i'd like to make it only ask once per "session"/login/logout cycle
<blackflow> MJCD: yes, a setting, which I forgot OTOH, in sudoers. Check the manpage it shold be listed there
<MJCD> lemme take a look, ty
<blackflow> MJCD: timestamp_timeout methinks
<Arut> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudoTimeout
<MJCD> ooh aces
<MJCD> quick question
<MJCD> If you specify a negative value, the timeout will never expire. E.g. Defaults env_reset,timestamp_timeout=
<MJCD> when it says never but it appears to be tied to sessions like I wanted yeah?
<MJCD> I'm just changing it to not time out iwthin that session
<MJCD> because obviously never expiring would be incredibly insecure haha
<MJCD> between sessions that is
<MJCD> cool yeah I just tested the 2 values work together flawlessly
<MJCD> thanks heaps blackflow, Arut :)
<MJCD> have a great day!
<pi0> thank you all
<pi0> gotta rest
<al2014t6> Hey, anyone know which channel should I go to for questions on conda? Going through the list and can't quite find it
<ducasse> al2014t6: ask in #freenode
<al2014t6> thanks
<rohitbansal2010_> hi
<ren0v0> hi
<EoflaOE> Hello. I ran a Java application today, named IntelliJ IDEA, and the fonts on it are fully hinted with the RGB color filter. I need it to be like all of the other applications that is slightly hinted. If you don't get what I mean, here's the image link: https://imgur.com/Jqc4JX6l.png
<ren0v0> I can't join ubuntu-server for some reason so will ask here
<ren0v0> I'm upgrading a server currently and "gitlab-runner" package broken the upgrade
<ren0v0> I now have an "unmet dependancy" with perl-modules, it won't remove or install, apparently it's conflicting with perl-modules which is a virtual package?
<EoflaOE> ren0v0: Can you try to pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<ren0v0> EoflaOE, I did that, it's fine no errors, and i can't paste as i'm now having to use a console (with no copy function) :D
<ren0v0> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, 530 not upgraded
<EoflaOE> Did it do anything?
<ren0v0> no
<ren0v0> grr
<ren0v0> anyone have any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: pastebin: lsb_release -a && uname -a please
<MJCD> Hey all i'm setting up ubuntu vm's - using virtualbox (they sent me here) with all accellerations possible enabled - should I be using all -hwe xorg/xserver and kernel stuff?
<anddam> hello, does the 18.04 install ISO offer a rescue shell at boot rather than the graphical live session?
<MJCD> anddam, no but you can just chroot into the drive from that live cd
<MJCD> there are guides on google on how to do so
<anddam> MJCD: I see, the server live ISO only has "Install Ubuntu Server" even if it has 'live' in the name
<anddam> is that correct or am I doing something wrong?
<MJCD> anddam, mini.iso is not a live dvd
<anddam> I don't know what that is
<MJCD> grab a copy of *-desktop
<MJCD> ubuntu-desktop for example
<ren0v0> lotuspsychje, i can't paste!
<ren0v0> let me check and type
<anddam> MJCD: ok I alrady have that, I was checking if https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server was any better as rescue
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: ok write here then
<anddam> already*
<ren0v0> console has crashed so need to try a restart from host
<anddam> MJCD: I have desktop-amd64, I picked "Try Ubuntu without installing" at boot
<MJCD> anddam, that's fine, let me find you a guide
<MJCD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<anddam> MJCD: I just need to figure how to get to the console
<anddam> MJCD: oh, I'm over RDP
<ren0v0> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3CXJ3HS4hk/
<MJCD> ctrl+alt+number
<MJCD> er function key
<MJCD> sorry
<anddam> no that will switch to console on my computer
<anddam> while I'm trying to recover a remote VM over RDP
<ren0v0> lotuspsychje, here is a full paste of the error when trying to upgrade packages  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JJkzN4Kdby/
<anddam> MJCD: no, I cannot open a terminal or the like
<anddam> since I'm using an RDP client (tried Remmina and GNOME Remote Desktop Viewer) I have hard time sending keyboard combination, even with the specific options enabled
<MJCD> lol
<anddam> I'll try another iso, thanks
<MJCD> gl
<anddam> what's lollish?
<ren0v0> On another server i'm getting "67 packages can be updated."  but when i run apt upgrade it says 0 packages to upgrade ??
<ren0v0> ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'apt_pkg'
<blackflow> anddam: remote VMs should be managed via ssh ideally.
<chull> hi :)
<anddam> blackflow: I don't have access to the vm host, I only have vbox web interface access
<anddam> I was trying to quickly do it on my own, I asked the admin now
<blackflow> anddam: I don't know what that is, but you mentioned RDP, and in that context I thought you had a running OS you can log into. Anyway, to your orig question, I _think_ but am not 100% sure that the server ISO offers an initial menu from which you can select rescue mode. If not, and you can use any random ISO, then try sysrescuecd.
<blackflow> anddam: or simply use the deskto ISO, you said RDP, so you have gui?  what do you need to rescue anyway?
<anddam> I had the virtual disk expanded so I need to resize the ext partition
<anddam> blackflow: that's what surprised me, the -live-server-amd64.iso only had "Install Ubuntu" option, apart disk testing entries. I expected an ISO with "-live-" in its name to have a live system
<yn> anyone notice that the URL for "Ubuntu 18.04.2 Server (64-bit)" under BitTorrent is 404'ing, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<anddam> anyway I loaded an ISO, so I'm set, thanks
<yn> it's been 404'ing for the past 8-hours since the announcement
<blackflow> anddam: you can use desktop live env for that too
<yn> the has the URL set to, http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04.2.0-live-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: you got external ppa's enabled?
<ren0v0> lotuspsychje, i did but just removed them
<ren0v0> still have this perl-modules error
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: what happens when you dpkg force uninstall it?
<ren0v0> lets see
<tomreyn> yn: thanks for pointing this out, i've reported this to #ubuntu-server and #uubntu-release (not sure where it belongs)
<ren0v0> lotuspsychje, that worked!
<ren0v0> thanks
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: doublecheck sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade now
<tomreyn> yn: the correct url would be http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04.2-live-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<ren0v0> lotuspsychje, yea its all good
<lotuspsychje> great ren0v0
<ren0v0> tyty
<lotuspsychje> ; )
<vlt> Hello. I have a tablet like device (HP x2 210) running Ubuntu MATE. I'd like to use it as a video player without a keyboard. I'll remove LUKS encryption and set it to auto-login. What would you recommend as tool that lets me browse and files and play video files?
<rory> Kodi
<vlt> rory: On top of my Ubuntu, correct?
<Wolf> hello
<yn> tomreyn: thank you
<yn> someone needs to update the website
<tomreyn> yn: it's being worked out
<yn> tomreyn: ack, alrighty, thanks!
<tomreyn> yn: yw, and thanks again.
<lotuspsychje> yn: and the releases site, getting a mackover too, see !blog
<lotuspsychje> *makeover
<yn> ah, nice
<yn> i'm here to seed ubuntu torrents and chew bubble gum, and i'm all out of bubble gum :p
<lotuspsychje> heh
<lotuspsychje> yn: join #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<migue> hi :)
<migue> i have a problem with resume after suspend in Ubunut 18.04 (both intalled and live )
<migue> but it works fine in 12.04 (installed and live)
<migue> the problem is that it has a delay in  back  on after suspend (to ram)
<migue> delay is 5:00 minutes... it is the time to has the screen on after suspend
<migue> ever the delay is 5 mins (300 secs)
<migue> there is any configuration that could be causing the toruble? (sorry, my english is not good :()
<Meili> migue: are you saying that waking up after a suspend to ram (aka sleep), it takes 5 minutes for you computer to become responsive again? And is this a laptop or desktop?
<migue> Meili: it is a laptop... lenovo s10-3
<lotuspsychje> migue: did you try updating bios to latest, as mentioned yesterday?
<migue> Meili: recently i try "echo mem > /sys/power/state" and it work fine
<migue> lotuspsychje: yes, bios is update
<lotuspsychje> allright
<lotuspsychje> migue: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and goto sleep, and come back, see what kind of errors you getting
<Meili> migue: when does the issue occur then? When you close the lid or when you choose sleep from the ui?
<migue> but now, i write again "echo mem > /sys/power/state" and close lid, open it and again it was 5 minutes delayed to wake up
<migue> Meili: both, close the lid and using the ui...
<migue> lotuspsychje: i will try it... :)
<Meili> migue: does the same issue occur when you put it to sleep (and wake it up again) "without" closing the lid?
<chull> I’m trying to help my husband restore his Cairo-Dock in 18.04. It’s giving errors https://pastebin.com/evSvfRwp
<migue> Meili: no, i just discovered that "echo mem..." without close lid work fine
<rungcc> Hi people, nice talking to you all.. Would someone help me with something? I just ran sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04 and now my system freeze the exact moment I login, I can't even ctrl+alt+F2 and get to a terminal... If I start using wayland though, it works perfectly...
<Meili> mique: then I suspect there is a problem with switching the backlight back on with after the lid is closed in combination with a suspend
<migue> lotuspsychje: "tail -f /var/log/syslog" give me the same before and after doing "echo mem >...."
<migue> lotuspsychje: the only change is the timestamp :)
<lotuspsychje> migue: did you try mainline kernels as a test?
<lotuspsychje> as you say 12.04 has no issues
<migue> Meili: ok... but why it work whe i do not close the lid, even though the backlight is goin off?
<migue> lotuspsychje: i did not..
<lotuspsychje> worth trying migue
<migue> lotuspsychje: yes... 12.04  work ever... yet live!
<bunty-matey> the fuck is this
<lotuspsychje> bunty-matey: this is the ubuntu support channel
<bunty-matey> ack sow
<bunty-matey> cole
<lotuspsychje> bunty-matey: can we help you with an ubuntu issue?
<bunty-matey> where do i get a 32 bits browser for ubuntu?
<migue> lotuspsychje: have you got a how to about mainline kernels?
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | migue
<ubottu> migue: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Meili> migue: the laptop has a switch, so when you close the lid it tells the operating system to go to sleep, but: it also always turns of the screen backlight
<lotuspsychje> bunty-matey: 32bit is a dying species, but some flavors of ubuntu still support 32bit
<bunty-matey> i need a browser that can run on 1 gb memory
<lotuspsychje> bunty-matey: lubuntu to the rescue
<bunty-matey> i've got ubuntu mate 1604
<migue> Meili: yes... but light turn off whithout close lid also... or not?
<lotuspsychje> bunty-matey: you want a lightweight browser
<migue> Meili: when it go to suspend by cli...
<bunty-matey> yes
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | bunty-matey
<ubottu> bunty-matey: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14-5build1 (bionic), package size 2869 kB, installed size 4739 kB
<bunty-matey> info links2
<bunty-matey> !nfo links2
<lotuspsychje> bunty-matey: in your terminal: apt-cache search links2
<migue> lotuspsychje: i already try with debian +xfce with similar results... :(
<ducasse> !info midori xenial
<Meili> mique: correct, but you have to think like this: closing the lid turns the light off, sort of stand-by. The sleep cuts the power to the screen. In the lid closing standby situation, the power is resumed, but the screen is not enabled again
<bunty-matey> thanks, that mustve looked dumb
<ubottu> midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.11-ds1-2 (xenial), package size 1091 kB, installed size 5426 kB
<ducasse> bunty-matey: ^^
<lotuspsychje> migue: i just trying to widen your options, as 12.04 kernel works for you...i assume maybe other kernels might also
<migue> lotuspsychje: about using  ubuntu kernels...
<Meili> mique: could you try adjusting brightness when the problem occurs?
<migue> Meili: i will try :)
<bunty-matey> is gparted the only partition manager for linux or are there better ones gettable???
<lotuspsychje> bunty-matey: we usually dont take polls here
<lotuspsychje> bunty-matey: do you have an issue partitioning perhaps?
<bunty-matey> not looking to poll
<cim209> bunty-matey there's fdisk
<bunty-matey> yes, thats my issue. gparted doesn't read a partition i need
<migue> Meili: i write "echo mem..." in cli, it suspend... i close lid... i opne lid... but screen is off... i can't adjust brightness :(
<bunty-matey> i wanted to copy a boot partition to another disk, so as to make it bootable again, cos i think theres a hardware problem
<migue> Meili: the screen is of an the wifi led is on, solid
<tomreyn> if gparted fails to read info on a partition i'd rather assume the partitiont able is either in a format it doesn't support (which probably also wont work with linux then) or that the partition table is broken.
<Meili> mique: does the laptop have a "caps-lock" indicator led? If so, while it is in this state, see if you can turn on and off the capslock, just to make sure it is a video problem and not the entire laptop being stalled
<tomreyn> bunty-matey: ^
<bunty-matey> @tomreyn but now, filemanager does read it
<migue> Meili: yes, it has... but it has same behavoir... not respondig to toggling on or off
<bunty-matey> i now am getting a file copy, but I wanted a " partition copy"
<tomreyn> the graphical file browser handles file systems, partitions only indirectly.
<migue> Meili: also i tried to ping when it is in this state with no results...
<tomreyn> you can use dd or gdisk to clone partitions
<tomreyn> bunty-matey: ^ but just cloning a partition continaing /boot from one disk to anoher doesn't make the other disk bootable.
<bunty-matey> @tomreyn how do i get a manual for either?
<tomreyn> !info man-db
<ubottu> man-db (source: man-db): on-line manual pager. In component main, is standard. Version 2.8.3-2ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 1005 kB, installed size 2460 kB
<tomreyn> there is also http://manpages.ubuntu.com
<Meili> migue: ok, then it's not just a video/backlight issue, as it seem to lock up entirely
<chull> I’m trying to help my husband restore his Cairo-Dock in 18.04. It’s giving errors https://pastebin.com/evSvfRwp
<bunty-matey> @tomreyn is there a separate manual for dd?
<Meili> mique: anything special in dmesg after it got out of that state?
<chull> He's also asking me about 'Workspaces' and I don't know how to switch work spaces in 18.04 ?
<tomreyn> bunty-matey: not separate from collected man pages, which i just pointed you to.
<lotuspsychje> chull: super+pgup or pgdown
<tomreyn> !mna | bunty-matey
<bunty-matey> @tomreyn is there a separate manual for gdisk?  or not either?
<tomreyn> !man | bunty-matey
<ubottu> bunty-matey: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<migue> Meili: i don't kown...
<chull> lotuspsychje, Where would we look for 'Session Indicator'?
<lotuspsychje> chull: are you asking 3 questions at the same time?
<Meili> mique: run the following command: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<chull> lotuspsychje, yes actually. Sorry, thanks!
<Meili> mique: and submit the url here
<lotuspsychje> chull: explain to the channel what you wanna do exactly, one question at time please
<d6> Hey guys any idea as to when the next Ubuntu release will be
<tomreyn> chull: to switch work spaces you press and release the windows icon key, then move the mouse to the right where you can switch between them. there is surely also some key combos, i just dont use them, yet.
<migue> Meili: line " cache: parent cpu1 should not be sleeping" is the only strange
<lotuspsychje> d6: define 'next' please?
<chull> tomreyn, thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> d6: 19.04?
<Meili> mique: I don't think I can help you any further with this. You might still want to try a mainline kernel as lotuspsychje suggested.
<tomreyn> chull: you'Re welcome. not sure about cairo dock. i looked at their forum, but it's full of spam.
<migue> Meili: it is dmesg output: http://termbin.com/8qtp
<migue> Meili: http://termbin.com/8qtp
<tomreyn> chull: looking at cairo-docks' github repositories, this unfortunately looks like a dying project: https://github.com/Cairo-Dock/cairo-dock-core/commits/master - I would suggest to consider alternatives:  https://alternativeto.net/software/cairo-dock/?license=opensource&platform=linux
<lotuspsychje> migue: just curious, sudo lshw -C video shows your driver loaded?
<migue> Meili: when i suspend from ui without close lid, it wake up fine(!)
<lotuspsychje> migue: your dmesg is full of acpi issues
<migue> lotuspsychje: yes... it show two displays: 0  (VGA compatible....) and 1 (UNCLAIMED)
<migue> lotuspsychje: yes :(
<lotuspsychje> migue: unclaimed is not good, wich card is that?
<migue> lotuspsychje: "Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller" it say
<lotuspsychje> migue: is that the one unclaimed?
<migue> lotuspsychje: from output lshw -C video... yes
<TheWild> hello
<lotuspsychje> migue: and what chipset is the other card?
<TheWild> what about me downloading hundreds of gigabytes from apt servers?
<lotuspsychje> TheWild: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<TheWild> no
<tomreyn> migue: why did you add those kernel parameters?
<migue> lotuspsychje: it is the same, but descriptions is "VGA compatible controller", and the UNCLAIMED has "Display Controller" description
<tomreyn> processor.nocst=1  elevator=noop
<migue> tomreyn: hi :)... i put these to try resolve this problem :(
<tomreyn> migue: did it help?
<migue> tomreyn: but "elevator=noop" is about ssd
<migue> tomreyn: "procesor.nocst=1"... i do not remember adding it...
<tomreyn> https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.15/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html describes "procesor.nocst"
<migue> tomreyn: but it not help... :(
<migue> tomreyn: i will see
<tomreyn> it IS ACPI related, so what you'Re saying could be correct, but you should know
<tomreyn> (since this can just as well break things)
<tomreyn> C states are related to suspend / resume
<migue> tomreyn: yes... i remember now... but i do all modifications via grub edit...
<tomreyn> not this one, unless you did it during the latest boot, and only used suspend + resume since
<tomreyn> you can check whether you have it on the grub menu still: grep -F processor.nocst /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tomreyn> migue: either way, i suggest you compare general reliability and suspend / resume with and without processor.nocst=1 set
<migue> tomreyn: "grep -F ..." output is empty... i must have added in the last boot
<tomreyn> migue: as well as to plan to migrate to current hardware
<tomreyn> migue: i agree
<migue> tomreyn: i will test general reliability...
<migue> tomreyn: but i can't to plan to migrate...
<migue> tomreyn: also, why all works fine with 12.04 and not with 18.04?
<migue> tomreyn: if i could determine the change and reverse it...
<Meili> mique: regressions happen
<tomreyn> can't comment about 12.04, it is not supported here
<migue> Meili: regressions?
<migue> tomreyn: ok...
<Meili> mique: software keeps getting updates, improvements, fixes. But every now and then something that worked in the past breaks by that. Thats a regression.
<ice9> is there a certificate for Ubuntu compared to RHCE?
<migue> Meili: ok... thanks :)
<tomreyn> ice9: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<Meili> mique: you could try a 16.04 live to see if that works
<ice9> tomreyn, thats for hardware!
<tomreyn> ice9: oh sorry you asked about training
<tomreyn> ice9: not that i know of. we only do support on this channel really.
<Meili> mique: have you tried this kernel parameter: "nohpet"?
<migue> Meili: yes... i will try with 16.04... and yes, i tried with nohpet but no results :(
<Meili> mique: instead of nohpet, try: "hpet=disable highres=off nohz=off"
<migue> Meili: i tried with 18.04 because i think it has best ssd support...
<migue> Meili: yes... i tried that too
<tomreyn> lack of or improper ssd support is a problem this nine year old netbook / low spec laptop does *not* have.
<migue> i just edit " /etc/systemd/logind.conf"  to change "HandleLidSwitch" to ignore... and do "systemctl restart systemd-logind.service"...
<Meili> mique: just to be sure: you know you need to reboot after changing kernel parameters?
<Meili> mique: im affraid thats the only real workaround
<migue> and again it takes 5 minutes in wake up... without close lid yet :(
<Meili> mique: ah, I really hoped for you the lid was part of the equation.
<Meili> mique: but it seems there was never a suitable workaround implemented for timing issue you are experiencing
<migue> tomreyn: but the same hw configuration work fine with 12.04 live usb...
<migue> Meili: Yes, the tests that I told you (hpet=disable... and others)  I did yesterday
<migue> Meili: :)
<tomreyn> migue: you could file a bug about the regression. but i would assume this may not get high priority due to the hardware platform you're reporting about.
<tomreyn> (i can be wrong, give it a try.)
<Meili> tomreyn: the original bug reports have never resulted in a fix, disabling hpet was the workaround
<migue> tomreyn: yes...
<tomreyn> Meili: and yet migue tells us they tried disabling hpet and it did not help on (i assume) current ubuntu releases.
<tomreyn> so *maybe* there's still a regression. but then... this hasn't been worked out enough.
<tomreyn> the first things to have would be dmesg of a good and bad boot, with as few kernel options set as strictly needed.
<Meili> tomreyn: the weird state it gets in when it should resume is not visible in dmesg
<tomreyn> ok, i should not spend time on this anyways. good luck.
<Meili> good point =P
<migue> tomreyn: ok... thanks! :)
<Meili> migue: try a mainline kernel and if that doesnt work I'm affraid you will have to do without a suspend to ram.
<migue> Meili: i just boot with parameters "hpet=....", and it works
<migue> Meili: i suspend by "echo mem ..."... and close lid... an open lid and it wake up (!!!) :D
<migue> Meili: suspend and waking up is very important for my work style :(
<migue> Meili: but it seems work now...
<migue> Meili: thankyou! :)
<Meili> mique: you'll have to try a few times to be sure, it is a "timing issue" that might not occur every time.
<Meili> mique: if it is fixed after all, I'm happy to hear that!
<hijacked> hi
<hijacked> I need help.
<Meili> hijacked: just ask your question, if someone has the opportunity to help they will.
<lotuspsychje> !ask | hijacked
<ubottu> hijacked: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hijacked> Today I installed the Ubuntu 18.04, so I'm a new user. I want to install the drivers for my pc. I have the drivers on stick, but I don't know how to install.
<Meili> hijacked: why do you think you need special drivers?
<hijacked> So, the drivers from Stick is not useful?
<Meili> hijacked: that depends (if they're drivers for windows they're not usefull indeed)... is there anything with your pc that doesnt work? For example: no WiFi or Bluetooth?
<hijacked> @Meili, I have PC. No, the bluetooth is working. But I think, I need the drivers for video card.
<Meili> hijacked: it is possible you need additional drivers for the video card. Do you know the make and model of your card?
<hijacked> AMD Ryzen 3 2200G 3.5GHz, AMD RAdeon Vega8
<hijacked> Yes, this is.
<hijacked> Processor with video card integrated.
<OerHeks> amdgpu should already be loaded, driver in use:   lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<Meili> hijacked: I don't think you need additional drivers for that. Is there any reason for you to think that you do? Is the display resolution low for example?
<hijacked> Yes, the resoulution is low.
<hijacked> 0erHeks, when I write lspci: 	Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Onboard Ethernet [1458:e000]
<hijacked> 	Kernel driver in use: r8169
<Meili> hijacked: and you can't change that to something reasonable or dont you know how to?
<OerHeks> how odd, that line should not grep your networking
<OerHeks> so i guess, you are a joker
<hijacked> I know how to change it, but look: when I Move the window, the effect is difficult.
<hijacked> And I tested a game to find out. It moves hard.
<tomreyn> !hwe | hijacked
<ubottu> hijacked: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> there are the 'special drivers' you want
<tomreyn> you don't need amdgpu-pro
<tomreyn> (and probably don't want them either)
<hijacked> Ok, I will try this.
<hijacked> Thank you, guys.
<hijacked> For patience.
<tomreyn> good luck.
<Industrial> Hi. WHy is there this snap system if there's already appimage? I had already installed 5 appimages and now I see this snap system. Can I choose to remove this snap system?
<Industrial> https://github.com/AppImage/AppImageKit/wiki/Similar-projects#comparison it doesn't hold up feature wise either
<Industrial> got it, `sudo apt autoremove --purge snapd`
<OerHeks>        snaps are basicly standard available, why using appimages that takes work to run, and gets no updates?
<Industrial> eh, because `wget https://derp.appimage; ./derp.appimage` done :D
<amosbird> hi, what's wrong with this " build-essential : Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.4.3) but it is not going to be installed"
<antix> I guess you didn't read what's above your chart
<Industrial> So you are saying I should run both?
<antix> you're not "running" anything by having appimages around anyway
<Industrial> I see that as a good thing.
<Industrial> cheers
<OerHeks> amosbird, did you fully update before installing?
<amosbird> yep
<amosbird> what is build-essential ?
<OerHeks> it is a metapackage to build software
<ioria> amosbird, apt-cache policy  g++
<OerHeks> the basic stuff, some software needs more libs, but that would be explained
<amosbird> it somehow fails https://la.wentropy.com/TFXN
<lordcirth__> amosbird, FYI, 14.04 goes EOL very soon
<OerHeks> building with ppa's..
<lordcirth__> And yeah, getting gcc from a ppa sounds risky
<OerHeks> not that risky, i'd like to know what are you building?
<amosbird> https://github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop/blob/dev/docs/building-cmake.md
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/telegram-desktop
<OerHeks> you might need to install snapd
<amosbird> ...
<amosbird> the goal was to hack tdesktop
<OerHeks> interesting.. good luck!
<ash_worksi> can someone do me a favor and check their `man curl` on ubuntu 18 ? Search for `--upload` ... for me it's listed as an option in the description of other options which supposedly override it, however it is not actually an option.
<OerHeks> ash, read yourself https://termbin.com/kw1p
<ash_worksi> (there *is* however the option `-T, --upload-file` which it might be referring to, but to follow suit with the rest of the documentation, it is still wrong
<OerHeks> 18.04.2 is out today
<ash_worksi> OerHeks: okay... yea, it's on that pastebin
<ash_worksi> I mean, that's gotta be a mistake right?
<compdoc> OerHeks, it uses the new kernel from 18.10, so thats cool
<maeud> How do I force settings when using unity-greeter?
<maeud> I want to force the lockscreen image and not allow it to be changed
<destinydriven> I  tried to perform an in place upgrade from mysql community 5.7.24-27 to percona server 5.7 and it seems to have succeeded but for some reason when I run systemctl status mysql it's still showing 'mysql.service - MySQL Community Server'
<destinydriven> when I log into mysql from cmd line and pretty much any third party database management tool,  I see Server version: 5.7.24-27 Percona Server (GPL), Release '27', Revision 'bd42700'
<maeud> update the target file to display the proper name destinydriven?
<destinydriven> What could be causing service status message to show community when it's actually running percona?
<destinydriven> Maeud, where do I do that?
<destinydriven> Shouldn't that be automatic based on the package installed and running ?
<destinydriven> I'm asking
<maeud> see if it's in /lib/systemd/system
<destinydriven> ok
<Zed_> Hi
<maeud> Does anyone know where lightdm settings are stored?
<maeud> or unity-greeter
<SimonNL> lightdm.conf
<maeud> I want to lock the lockscreen image
<SimonNL> possibly
<maeud> Think I have to do that in unity-greeter
<destinydriven> Maeud, thanks. That worked. It was actually located in /etc/systemd/system and I had to run  sudo systemctl daemon-reload for the change to take effect.
<maeud> np
<destinydriven> But now I'm still thinking why it was not auto-updated to begin with.  I did a test run on a vm before and it went fine
<Zed_> How to change static ip by terminal in ubuntu 18.04
<maeud> nmtui
<maeud> netplan
<maeud> are you using server or desktop Zed_ ?
<destinydriven> if it's not a new installation, he could still be using ifupdown
<tinga> Is it safe to underclock CPU and RAM "randomly" without knowledge? Will the BIOS always boot with working settings so that changes can be undone?
<OerHeks> one should stat the ubuntu version used, when asking ..
<tinga> This is an ASUS motherboard.
<tomreyn> tinga: /join ##hardware
<OerHeks> tinga, i would say no/no; but it is not really an ubuntu question, try ##hardware
<tinga> OK
<c5e3> i've got a weird problem; i just installed a new nvme ssd and restored a backup from the old nvme ssd. the system is usable for some minutes and all of a sudden active programs don't respond to key presses or mouse clicks anymore. not even the shut down menu pops up by pressing the power button. however, i can still move the mouse and highlight things.
<c5e3> since it is a dualboot system, i also tried using windows, where the problem doesn't appear
<c5e3> syslog doesn't show any errors
<c5e3> i just tried copying files to the machine with scp and when the problem occurs, the transfer rate drops to 0 or it just stops copying the files
<tomreyn> c5e3: ubuntu version, kernel version, cpu, ram, mainboard, nvme model?
<tomreyn> also kernel / boot parameters, if you have any non standard ones.
<maeud> Does anyone know how I can set and lock a lockscreen/desktop image system wide?
<maeud> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04.5 / 18.04.1
<maeud> both with Unity
<maeud> (I assume for 18.40.1)
<xamithan> Don't know about unity but gnome can do it with dconf
<maeud> that's what I'm going to try
<maeud> setting it with locks
<OerHeks> unity-tweak-tool perhaps?
<maeud> needs to be cli, repeatable and can roll into ansible
<lotuspsychje> xamithan: dconf works on unity too, yes
<maeud> trying it now, hopefully works
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM and a whole post https://askubuntu.com/a/868899
<maeud> I've read that
<dirac1> I need some help, there's a werid situation trying to install Ubuntu, everytime I get to the partitioning Part.. it starts opening the settings.. o_o and I can't assign the mount point to the partition.
<dirac1> What the actual fkc is wrong?
<lotuspsychje> dirac1: what do you mean by the settings
<dirac1> I'm doing a regular desktop install for an old Imac. and it opens the settings (literally the windows for the global settings)
<dirac1> Using the GUI.
<dirac1> And then I try to assign the mount point for the partition and the Window freezes.. and I can't click anything.
<tomreyn> make sure your iso download is complete and correct, and the copy of it you wrote tot he installer storage is, too.
<dirac1> I already used the same ISO to make a VM two weeks ago and it went fine.
<tomreyn> other than that i'm not sure "old imac" is going to work out.
<dirac1> Yes it works.. found some tutorials giving the proof.
<tomreyn> so what's left to be verified is just the installer storage then.
<dirac1> However in the live install I can do everything.. but when I try to do the partition part.. it simply breaks
<dirac1> I made the partition by hand using parted in the terminal and it worked fine, however now that I have to assign the mount point ._. to finish the install
<ivan_> my machine freezes once in a while and I wonder if I can lookup a log to find out why ?
<tomreyn> ivan_: whihc ubuntu version is this?
<ivan_> 18.04
<tomreyn> ivan_: this lists when your latest boots took place: journalctl --list-boots | tail
<tomreyn> ivan_: identify the one where it last froze in the end, and get the number in the first column
<ivan_> ok, got it
<tomreyn> ivan_: optionally review this log using "journalctl -b NUMBER" (replacing NUMBER by the value you identified). optionally post this log online and share it with us using: journalctl -b NUMBER | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ivan_: note that this log can be very long (maybe too long to post there, in which case it'll get cut off to the end) if you were running the system for a long time by the point where it froze.
<ivan_> Thank you very much tomreyn, I'll if I understand or otherwise come back, have a nice evening
<PL7icnc> Hi Questin can i find out gedit gtksourceview Version Bionic 18.04
<tomreyn> ivan_: you're welcome.
<PL7icnc> Reason i want to place my own syntaxhighliting
<PL7icnc> under 14.04 there have ben ./local/share/gtksourceview
<PL7icnc> no longer the case
<lotuspsychje> PL7icnc: explain your endgoal to the channel please, so volunteers can help you better
<PL7icnc> gedit syntaxhiliting Usermode
<tomreyn> try using complete sentences and punctuation - can make it easier to understand.
<PL7icnc> not mative English
<tomreyn> this applies to both here and #ubuntu-de
<PL7icnc> There are 2 gtksourceview in /usr/share  2.0 and 3.0  so where to place  xx.lang
<PL7icnc> tomreyn, isent it alowed to ask in 2 channels
<tomreyn> PL7icnc: we prefer you not cross-posting at the same time to two separate channels. but this isn't my point. my point is that you should use punctuation as it will help others to understand what you are trying to do.
<lotuspsychje> PL7icnc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/gedit
<PL7icnc> ok Thank you im off here
<ivan_> tomreyn: I couldt see anything suspicious, I uploaded at https://termbin.com/dleh
<ivan_> any idea ?
<ivan_> last 100 lines only :)
<gamester> I'd like to try Linux 5.1 as soon as it comes out (it has some goodies for me). Will 19.04 with a 5.0 kernel be easily upgradable to the 5.1 kernel?
<ash_worksi> can I mimic `curl`'s  `-F` option using a file that has boundaries and -H 'Content-Type: multipart/form-data; boundary=...` ?
<gamester> I don't know anything about controlling kernel versions, if that's possible
<lotuspsychje> gamester: you have a reason you need another kernel?
<OneM_Industries> Alright, so.
<robertparkerx> can cp -R bring a site down?
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: whats the relation to ubuntu please?
<OneM_Industries> Last night, my power went out. Since restarting it, Pulseaudio is now broken.
<robertparkerx> lotuspsychje,, wrong channel
<OneM_Industries> Attempting to start it manually results in: E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<OneM_Industries> Any ideas?
<OneM_Industries> I've been going through the google results for that, however nothing seems to match, yet.
<SupportAzulle> hello
<SupportAzulle> What would be the best way to deploy Ubuntu to several units through PXE
<SupportAzulle> ?
<maeud> what do you have in place so far SupportAzulle
<SupportAzulle> maeud I was thinking using SCCM
<SupportAzulle> I am actually looking for a full linux based solution
<SupportAzulle> but have no idea where to look
<leftyfb> SupportAzulle: https://www.ostechnix.com/how-to-install-pxe-server-on-ubuntu-16-04/ # first result on google for "ubuntu pxe server"
<SupportAzulle> leftyfb Thank you so much !!
<maeud> SupportAzulle if you're running Windows you can point pxe to boot based on a machine arch
<maeud> Im actually doing the same project now
<maeud> point to ipxe bios/efi
<leftyfb> maeud: please take that discussion to #windows
<maeud> windows boo
<SupportAzulle> I was planing to use sccm because i already have that setup done, but i am try to install ubuntu via pxe and make done like an oem installation
<leftyfb> SupportAzulle: go to #windows for help with building a CCSM server
<maeud> leftyfb he needs help with the ubuntu side
<SupportAzulle> leftyfb thank you, i am actully looking for ubuntu help
<SupportAzulle> wanted to see if you guys have some experience on it
<leftyfb> SupportAzulle: in what sense? Where are you having trouble exactly?
<maeud> SupportAzulle do you have a working pxe environment?
<SupportAzulle> leftyfb in the sense of experience, like if someone have tried that before and have any kind of tip
<SupportAzulle> maeud yes i do
<SupportAzulle> but is windows based (bo)
<SupportAzulle> :)
<leftyfb> SupportAzulle: Then what part of ubuntu are you having trouble with?
<maeud> SupportAzulle I'll pm
<Red99> Whats the executable to restart the "default" server install from a usb media (server iso) after droping to shell via rescue to customize disks / partition / luks ?
<SupportAzulle> thank you maeud !
<lordcirth__> SupportAzulle, here's a tip. many guides will tell you to use syslinux, which is no longer maintained. Don't do that.
<SupportAzulle> lordcirth__ what do you recommend then ?
<SupportAzulle> leftyfb i dont have any trouble yet, just looking for a guide to follow
<lordcirth__> Not sure. I'll be looking into EFI PXE booting later this week, I think. It's on my TODO list
<leftyfb> lordcirth__: https://www.zytor.com/pub/syslinux/Testing/   Last updated 10 days ago. Have some patience :)
<lordcirth__> Ah, someone's taken it over?
<treble54> when ubuntu 14.04 support ends, will updates that came during the support timeframe of 14.04 still continue to come through, or will all apt-get updates fail? if there's a link that explains what happens when ubuntu release support ends, that'd also help.
<leftyfb> SupportAzulle: Here's the thing. You have not even tried to install ubuntu via pxe. You are running a Windows server. Once you run into issues with ubuntu, then come here and explain your issue. You will not find help here setting up your Windows server to install Ubuntu. That's not an ubuntu issue at all, regardless of what you or anyone else might feel.
<lotuspsychje> treble54: after EOL 14.04 will go to payed support ESM
<lotuspsychje> !esm | treble54
<ubottu> treble54: Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<leftyfb> treble54: all updates that were released during it's lifetime will still be available for some period of time via the official repos. But then it moves onto old-releases
<treble54> leftyfb: thank you, that's what I was wondering. Is there an official link which lays out what happens?
<leftyfb> treble54: not that I know of
<treble54> leftyfb: no worries, thank you! :-)
<lotuspsychje> treble54: there is this site however: https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<lotuspsychje> treble54: but thats more about the cycles
<treble54> lotuspsychje: yeah, that's not as helpful as I was hoping but thank you
<lordcirth__> treble54, the best thing would be to upgrade. Is there a reason you can't?
<WhiskerBiscuit> I'm messing around with a VM (that I'm going to dispose of).  How can I give user fubar privilleges so he can execute commands without having to type sudo?  Yes, I know it's a bad idea.  But I've been tasked to find this solution
<WhiskerBiscuit> I personally use sudo, and have no problem with it.  But even knowing it's a bad idea, how can I enable this?
<lordcirth__> WhiskerBiscuit, set an alias from 'fubar' to 'sudo fubar'
<WhiskerBiscuit> fubar is a user, not a command
<lordcirth__> Oh, I see
<lordcirth__> So they want fubar to just have a root shell?
<WhiskerBiscuit> yup
<lordcirth__> So, sudo -s once?
<OerHeks> sudo -i
<WhiskerBiscuit> No, they *never* want to have to type sudo
<WhiskerBiscuit> and they don't want to login as root
<WhiskerBiscuit> I know, it's stupid.  But the boss is the boss
<lordcirth__> WhiskerBiscuit, so, they want to be able to do arbitrary commands as root, without being root?
<WhiskerBiscuit> yup
<OerHeks> passwordless sudo, https://www.build-business-websites.co.uk/ubuntu-sudo-without-password-prompt/comment-page-1/
<lordcirth__> Do you have a finite list of commands they might need root for?
<OerHeks> tons of other pages that gives the same
<WhiskerBiscuit> no.. the whole enchilada
<OerHeks> bad side, you edit stuff in your /home with sudo, it might wreck ... wait, why do i warn
<WhiskerBiscuit> @OerHeks, that works, but still requires sudo
<Red99> lol , found it just had to logout the installer was still running ...
<BaconBaconPancak> so when apt reaches out to connect to a repo in sources.list is it using a specialized user agent?
<WhiskerBiscuit> IF you want the backstory on this, the boss asked for it and I told him I don't know how.  Also told him it is considered a bad idea and I could look for a solution but I'll get flamed for it
<WhiskerBiscuit> Now he's got his gander up and wants it to make a point.
<WhiskerBiscuit> So for my sake... there's got a be a way
<OerHeks> WhiskerBiscuit, further than passwordless sudo, is beyond the scope of this channel
<lordcirth__> WhiskerBiscuit, what he's asking for is to be root without root. It's not just a bad idea, it's incoherent.
<WhiskerBiscuit> Right?
<WhiskerBiscuit> But if I say that, he'll shoot my johnson off
<leftyfb> WhiskerBiscuit: it's not a thing.
<lordcirth__> WhiskerBiscuit, what if you say that *other* people said it? :P
<WhiskerBiscuit> easy for you to say.  i have to deal with this
<leftyfb> WhiskerBiscuit: That goes against the whole purpose of POSIX security
<WhiskerBiscuit> i know i know i know
<leftyfb> WhiskerBiscuit: the answer is no
<OerHeks> childish, just lost interested
<lordcirth__> WhiskerBiscuit, you could try r/sysadmin for help dealing with the PHB
<leftyfb> WhiskerBiscuit: yeah, your issue is with PHB, not how to be root without logging in as root. Sounds like an HR/find new job/not #ubuntu issue.
<WhiskerBiscuit> leftyfb, no one else will deal with him, so i get paid well
<leftyfb> WhiskerBiscuit: sorry to hear that. Let us know if you have any Ubuntu issues and we'll be glad to help
<WhiskerBiscuit> ok, im just going to modify his login on putty so it logs in as root then changes to his named home directory
<WhiskerBiscuit> hopefully he doesn't notice.  thanks for the help!
<rfm> WhiskerBiscuit, if you are going that way, you could just change the uid in his passwd entry to zero....
<OerHeks> yeah, and please come back to reset the stuff, when it wrecked his system; we are happy to do that ofcourse
<daniel__> hi
<daniel__> Is anybody here
<lordcirth__> daniel__, lots of people
<daniel__> What is this even for
<lordcirth__> daniel__, this is the Ubuntu support channel.
<daniel__> Why not just use the forums?
<daniel__> hi
<lordcirth__> daniel__, IRC is faster and more interactive. Forums can be good for more in depth, long conversations.
<daniel__> Is it active?
<JimBuntu> dan2wik, highly
<lordcirth__> JimBuntu, he left
<JimBuntu> dan2wik, sorry, meant someone else.
<BaconBaconPancak> so when apt reaches out to connect to a repo in sources.list is it using a specialized user agent?
<OerHeks> BaconBaconPancak, no, the repo naming is enough to select the version
<OerHeks> show us a pastebin of the apt command?
<tomreyn> BaconBaconPancak: but yes, it does send a user agent string, if this was your question
<BaconBaconPancak> tomreyn ok cool, happen to have a specific one handy of what it sends? or is there a way to possibly change it (without changing the source)
<tomreyn> User-Agent: Debian APT-HTTP/1.3 (1.6.8)
<BaconBaconPancak> thanks a bunch
<BaconBaconPancak> how did you get that information? id like to try it for myself
<OerHeks> oh, learned something today
<tomreyn> echo 'deb http://localhost:9999/ubuntu bionic main' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/localhost.list; sudo nc -l -vv -p 9999 &; sudo apt update; sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/localhost.list
<BaconBaconPancak> oh nice i forgot about nc
<tomreyn> a web search for "apt user agent" would probably ahve worked, too ;)
<maeud> tomreyn with his commands
<BaconBaconPancak> yea.. probably but i was coming up with some blanks but i don't think i phrased it correctly
<BrianBlaze420> what is up with my ubuntu 18 desktop and doing nmap arpscan or angryipscanner... they all miss the same hosts
<BrianBlaze420> but I can ping the missing hosts
<BrianBlaze420> basically I have about 50 computers on this network and they onlysee 30
<BrianBlaze420> it's so weirfd
<teward> BrianBlaze420: does this other host have a firewall?  is there NAT between you and the host?
<teward> BrianBlaze420: also systems that aren't 'on' won't reply :P
<BrianBlaze420> nah all on the same LAN, the hosts that dont reply are almost all windows
<teward> nor will properly firewalled systems
<BrianBlaze420> windws 7 and 8
<eugenio_> hi all, I'm having problem connecting lubuntu with HDMI to the tV, could you give me some hints?
<lotuspsychje> eugenio_: best is when you describe your issue to the channel, volunteers can think along with you
<nicomachus> eugenio_: what's the problem you're seeing?
<nicomachus> You may need to switch your display settings to extend the display or mirror it.
<BrianBlaze420> and what model of computer so we know what you are dealing with eugenio_ :)
<BaconBaconPancak> thanks  again tomreyn
<BrianBlaze420> thanks for the input teward I appreciate it
<BrianBlaze420> it's just weird lol
<eugenio_> nicomachus: on the tv screen I see 'no signal' the computer is a Sony Vaio laptop with lubuntu 18.10 ( I installed lubuntu because it is an old laptop)
<B0g4r7> Some TVs are not compatible with some resolutions.
<eugenio_> BrianBlaze420: the computer is a Sony Vaio laptop PCG-4R1M
<hristo> hi
<OerHeks> eugenio_, does that sony have a fn + screen/ext.screen key?
<tomreyn> eugenio_: did you try a different hdmi wire, yes? does "xrandr" list it?
<tomreyn> s/yes/yet/
<eugenio_> BrianBlaze420: B0g4r7: nicomachus: a strange thing is that I use HDMI 1 on the TV while in the monitor setup I see HDMI 2
<OerHeks> logically; screen 2: hdmi
<eugenio_> tomreyn: I tried the fn + screen without result
<tomreyn> eugenio_: this was OerHeks' question, mine you didn't respond to, yet
<eugenio_> tomreyn: I checked that the cable works fine
<tomreyn> thanks for answering 1 of 2 of my questions.
<eugenio_> tomreyn: xrandr lists both HDMI 1 (disconnected) and HDMI 2 connected, but actually I pliugged in the cable in the first HDMI TV slot
<tomreyn> eugenio_: i see. and the hdmi 2 port of your computer is not connected to anything?
<eugenio_> tomreyn: OerHeks sorry but I don't completely understood
<OerHeks> maybe it is a machine that requires HDMI to be connected @ boot
<eugenio_> tomreyn: I have only one HDMI port on my pc
<eugenio_> tomreyn: another strange thing is that up to two weeks ago I was able to connect the laptop with the TV via HDMI, then I did an update I think, and then the problem started
<eugenio_> OerHeks: do you mean to try to plug before the boot?
<OerHeks> connect the ext screen and turn it on, before boot
<eugenio_> OerHeks: ok, I'm going to try I log out the chat and come back after the test
<eugenio> oakridge:
<tomreyn> you mean OerHeks
<eugenio> OerHeks: I tried but without any results, same problems
<tomreyn> eugenio: try this:   sudo apt-get -qqy update; sudo apt-get -qqy install read-edid; echo; echo ========== POST THIS URL ============;  sudo get-edid 2>/dev/null | parse-edid 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999; echo; sudo apt-get purge -qqy read-edid
<tomreyn> somewhere on this output, a URL should be printed, please post it here.
<tomreyn> what this does is: try to identify connected monitors, report the findings to termbin.com, a website where you can post text snippets.
<fleabeard> is there a way to not have ubuntu forget my wifi network when I resume my laptop from sleep? I recover it from sleep and it won't reconnect to my wireless network and instead tells me there are connections available and I'm having to select my wifi network each time.
<eugenio> tomreyn: sudo get-edid 2>/dev/null | parse-edid 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999; echo; sudo apt-get purge -qqy read-edid
<eugenio> sorry
<eugenio> https://termbin.com/nqlt
<tomreyn> eugenio: so is this a samsung tv you have there?
<eugenio> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> eugenio: then you may just have set the tv to the wrong input channel
<tomreyn> since it's generally detected fine
<tomreyn> fleabeard: this could be a result of the network connection not getting suspended properly, or woken up properly. your kernel logs would probably have some details.
<fleabeard> tomreyn, are kernel logs systemd and/or journald?
<tomreyn> fleabeard: they do end up in the journal (journalctl --help), and previously in the kernel rung buffer (dmesg --help).
<fleabeard> tomreyn, do I do dmesg -k to read kernel logs? (trying to make sense of the syntax usage in dmesg -help)
<tomreyn> fleabeard: does the system actually (ostensibly) forget about the wireless network, including the password (does nm-connection-editor no longer lists this profile?), or does it just not automatically reconnect you so you have to find the network on the list and click it to connect again (but don't need to re-enter its password)
<fleabeard> tomreyn, it just forgets the network. Once I select mine from the list it auto-connects without the need of a password.
<tomreyn> you can just use "dmesg"
<tomreyn> maybe better "dmesg -T" to get the timestamps matching your wall clock
<fleabeard> tomreyn, I grepped it to wlo1 > http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qZbzXB5DV4/ not sure if that is helpful?
<Guest64537> Can I install more Ubuntu Software since their are very limited Software on Ubuntu Software Center?
<tomreyn> fleabeard: better note doen the vurrent time, make it occurs again and then run dmesg -T again, looking at the timestamps matching what you noted down.
<fleabeard> tomreyn, will do, thank you!
<tomreyn> !universe | Guest64537
<ubottu> Guest64537: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<tomreyn> Guest64537: ^ you may not have some software sources activated
<tomreyn> i mean you may have some not activated
<tomreyn> !synaptic | Guest64537
<ubottu> Guest64537: A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<tomreyn> Guest64537: this was meant to say:  Synaptic is a graphical utility which can install and remove software packages (.deb).
<fleabeard> not sure if I'm remembering this correctly, but when installing a .deb from terminal, I'd use dpkg -i /pathtodebfile/debfile.deb. Is it always required to put the path of the .deb even when you're pwd is in the folder it exists in already? Shouldn't you be able to simply 'dpkg -i debfile.deb' at that point?
<Guest64537> ubottu, tomreyn : Thank you so much for help, and ubottu, articles you shared are really good and helpful, appreciate it
<ubottu> Guest64537: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest64537> But which one of the ways would be much more reliable , installing app through synaptic, command line or a PPA?
<Guest64537> considering I have just started learning ubuntu
<tomreyn> fleabeard: (1) don't directly install .deb packages unless you know that's a really good idea. you should always prefer apt repositories, so they'll have n upgrade path; (2) if you have to install .deb packages, prefer doing so using "apt install path/to/file" rather than depk, since apt will also help you resolve dependencies; (3) you have to provide the path, but it can be a relative path. a relative path to a package in the working directory
<tomreyn> is ./
<fleabeard> tomreyn, thanks, the .deb I installed came from NordVPN. It works a treat on my system. Just thought it odd that I could be in the directory where the deb file existed but still had to include its path in install command.
<tomreyn> Guest64537: those aren't alternatives: installing a package using synaptic or the "apt" or "apt-get" command line utilities is a way to install packages, whereas a PPA is a source to install packages from (suing these tools)
<tomreyn> !ppa | Guest64537
<ubottu> Guest64537: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> fleabeard: so "sudo apt install ./nordvpn-client.deb" or similar should have worked.
<rk3y> hi there, one question my VPS is running ubuntu. I have wireguard vpn thre (interface=wg0).ufw tells me that forwarding on wg0 is blocked. Is it dangerous to enable in the ufw ufw default allow FORWARD?
<fleabeard> tomreyn, ah! I see now, ./debfile.deb whereas I was all like /path/to/debfile.deb lol. Thanks for clearing that up.
<bprompt> fleabeard:    yeap, in essence ./ is part of the path :)
<tomreyn> rk3y: in case you are consider ing to set DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY="ACCEPT" in /etc/default/ufw - that's not what you want to do.
<tomreyn> fleabeard: so you provided the absolute path whereas a (shorter) relative path could also have been provided.
<wintersnow> hi
<bpords> hi
<fleabeard> yep! I was understanding it all wrong.
<tomreyn> fleabeard: unless this package (or you, previously) also set up an apt repository for this client to get updates form, you will now need to ensure that you regularly check for available (security?) updates for this software, since those will not happen otherwise.
<browndog> Complete noob. Trying to use the "make" command to install wifi drivers for a Realtek NIC, and keep getting error messages. Are there packages I need to have installed for the make command to work?
<fleabeard> tomreyn, yeah it had an apt repo already :)
<bpords> browndog: what error messages are you getting
<tomreyn> fleabeard: good, then hopefully this is maintained well.
<browndog> Thanks for replying bpords. Let me check
<fleabeard> tomreyn, I got myself confused following their install instructions since the text used the full path install method, while their screenshots showed the relative path install method.
<wintersnow> @browndog do you have a dog
<Guest64537> tomreyn, ubottu : Thank you
<eugenio> tomreyn: sorry I was away for a bit, my samsung tv has 4 HDMI output, I tried all of them without fortune
<browndog>   init_timer(&rtlpriv->works.watchdog_timer);
<browndog>   ^~~~~~~~~~
<lotuspsychje> wintersnow: only ubuntu questions here please
<browndog> error: implicit declaration of function ‘init_timer’; did you mean ‘init_timers’? [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
<tomreyn> fleabeard: i see. ;-) good thing is you now now how to tell absolute and relative paths apart.
<tomreyn> s/now now/now know/
<fleabeard> tomreyn, indeed! :) thanks for helping me out hah
<browndog> Makefile:57: recipe for target 'all' failed
<browndog> make: *** [all] Error 2
<browndog> Would you like me to send you a screenshot?
<tomreyn> eugenio: outputs or inputs?
<bpords> browndog: that error means the driver is old
<bpords> linux kernel was changed to remove init_timer()
<eugenio> tomreyn: my TV has 4 input HDMI sorry
<rk3y> tomreyn: i am expecting that the wg0 interface on my ubuntu server receives ip6pings but it does not see it (in tcpdump)
<bpords> browndog: youve got to get an updated driver somehow (either official from realtek or not) and use that, or downgrade your linux kernel
<tomreyn> eugenio: which ubuntu version is this again? - sorry if you said so before.
<browndog> I see. Thank you for letting me know! Any idea how to solve the Realtek wireless driver issue?
<bpords> browndog: what problems do you experience with it out of the box? it just doesn't work at all?
<ioria> browndog, what chipset ?
<eugenio> tomreyn: 18.10, but actually it is lubuntu
<browndog> bpords: That's correct. My Realtek wifi adapter can't seen any networks at all.
<karlos> Hi!
<tomreyn> rk3y: i'd need to review the wireguesd documentation no how exactly things work, haven't really used it, yet.
<bpords> browndog: what's the name of the driver you're trying to install?
<tomreyn> *wireguard
<ioria> eugenio, already tried with arandr ?
<OerHeks> wireguard UFW rules:  ufw allow 51820/udp # ufw allow 22/tcp # ufw enable
<rk3y> tomreyn: its like openvpn but simpler - feels like ssh
<browndog> Forgive me if this doesn't make sense, but I downloaded and extracted something named rtlwifi_new-rock.new_btcoex
<rk3y> OerHeks: yup those i did. i have ipv4 internet. but missing ipv6
<rk3y> trying now to troubleshoot and pinging ip6 addresses
<ioria> browndog, what chipset ? where did you get the source from ?
<tomreyn> eugenio: okay, can you post the full system log online and provide us with the link? journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<eugenio> ioria: yes bu teven arandr gives HDMI2 instead 1
<bpords> browndog: if you can't find a newer version of rtlwifi that works, that might mean rtlwifi hasn't been updated and you'll either need to find another driver, downrgade your linux kernel/ubuntu version, or just use another wifi adapter
<bpords> browndog: you can buy like $1 usb wifi adapter compatible with gnu/linux from sources such as ebay, and then you will be able to use wireless network
<browndog> I got it from a user on Github.
<eugenio> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/nqqa
<lotuspsychje> bpords: we try to help users make their hardware work here
<browndog> bpords: I think you're right...I might have to just buy an external usb wifi adapter, or find an internal adapter that the new kernel supports.
<tomreyn> eugenio: i suspect the hdmi1/2 thing on the computer is just because these ports are incorrectly lebelled somehow. you only have one monitor connected via HDMI, and this cone montor is the Samsung, this is what we all agree on, i think.
<eugenio> tomreyn: yes
<lotuspsychje> browndog: can you fill in ioria's question?
<eugenio> tomreyn: is there a way to change the labelling?
<browndog> lotuspsychje, I think it's an RTL9723be chipset.
<lotuspsychje> browndog: what about your current kernel?
<browndog> What is the command to find that?
<bpords> browndog: uname -a
<browndog> 4.15.0-45-generic
<lotuspsychje> allright, tnx
<tomreyn> eugenio: it's on the TV's firmware. so unless you can modify and replace the previous one by your 'hacked' one, i don't think so.
<tomreyn> eugenio: oh you mean the connector labels. i guess you could just attach extra labels on a sticker saying the proper names. or you could just remember that they're switched.
<browndog> Thank you bpords, lotuspsychje, and ioria.
<ioria> browndog,  the source link,please
<browndog> https://github.com/amrudesh1/Rl9823be-Drivers/blob/master/rtlwifi_new-rock.new_btcoex.zip
<eugenio> tomreyn: sorry I don't understand properly
<browndog> ioria: Is that what you needed?
<veronimo> coucou je suis pommée , des années de récup !
<lhavelund> !fr | veronimo
<lotuspsychje> veronimo: only ubuntu issues here please
<ubottu> veronimo: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<eugenio> tomreyn: what do you mean with the TV firmware, Ias said it worked two weeks ago and I don't touch the TVC
<veronimo> c'est pas là , a bientot , hihi
<lhavelund> lotuspsychje: Your French is evidently better than mine.
<veronimo> see  you
<lotuspsychje> lhavelund: :p
<veronimo> arc
<veronimo> ok
<eugenio> tomreyn: I also don't understand what you mean with connectors
<bpords> youre welcome browndog
<tomreyn> eugenio: jacks. the thing you plug the hdmi cable into on the end where the laptop is.
<eugenio> tomreyn: I meant on monitor setting I see HDMI2 while the cable is on HDMI1 at TV, I wander if there is a way to change in the laptop the nember of HDMI
<tomreyn> eugenio: the hdmi numbers you see on your computer refer to the hdmi outputs of your computer, not the hdmi inputs on your tv.
<Gerowen> What's a good "container" for Wine?  There's a few games that I know run fine under Wine, but I don't want system wide fonts and other stuff installed, just a sort of containerized version of Wine for each specific application.
<ioria> browndog,  can you paste lspci -nnk ?
<eugenio> tomreyn: ok, so it doesn't metter if the HDMI numeber is different from the HDMI of the TV, right?
<tomreyn> eugenio: correct, this does not matter.
<eugenio> tomreyn: ok, so my laptop is ok, it is a matter of the TV firmware?
<ioria> eugenio,  have you ever tested that TV on 18.04  (maybe with a livecd) ?
<eugenio> tomreyn: are you sure? yesterday I tested with a winzoz pc and it worked
<eugenio> ioria: yes with ubuntu 18.04
<ioria> eugenio,  and ?
<kostkon> Gerowen, check out Lutris
<BluesKaj> eugenio, I can assure that tomreyn is correct
<eugenio> ioria: it worked, but as said it worked even with lubuntu 18.10
<ioria> eugenio,  bootanother kernel from grub ?
<eugenio> ioria: that's good suggestion, let me try
<Newuser> Hi, how do I get to ubuntu offtopic the command doesn't seem to work with: ubuntu-offtopic?
<Newuser> I am looking for help with my vpn.
<tomreyn> oh eugenio left, a pity
<Gerowen> kostkon: Oo that looks nice, thanks for the tip, :-)
<kostkon> Gerowen, np
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, HDMI is HDMI :-)
<tomreyn> Newuser: to join the offtopic channel, type this at the beginning of the line here:  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Newuser> thanks I did, it didn't seem to work. I'll try again.
<Newuser> no doesn't work stranger
<Newuser> maybe ubottu
<BluesKaj> Newuser, your irc client might need the hashtag #
<kk4ewt> Newuser, type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> register, for -offtopic
<Newuser> register, for -offtopic
<tomreyn> !register | Read this, Newuser
<ubottu> Read this, Newuser: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<clobato> Hi!
<Newuser> Thank you. I already tried with the hastag didn't work.
<lordcirth__> Newuser, you ran '/join #freenode'?
<Newuser> thank you I am trying to register
<OerHeks> Not sure what your VPN issue is, offtopic might not the channel to be for that
<eugenio> ioria: I'm with the second kernel but same problems
<eugenio> any other suggestions?
<ioria> eugenio,  this happened after an upgrade ?
<eugenio> ioria: yes
<eugenio> because with 18.10 two weeks ago I was able to se the laptop on the TV
<ioria> eugenio,  paste /var/log/apt/history.log
<ioria> eugenio,  cat  /var/log/apt/history.log    | nc termbin.com 9999
<eugenio> ioria: https://termbin.com/vy9v
<dman777> I have ' defaults,discard,noatime 0       1' in my fstab. When I get a IO error my filesystem remounts to read only. How is this since I took that entry out of fstab?
<compdoc> dman777, what does SMART say? any reallocated or pending sectors?
<compdoc> if so, new drive
<jelly> dman777, remounting ro is a default for ext2-ext4 filesystems.
<dman777> jelly: ok, thanks
<dman777> brand new drive
<dman777> ASRock trash most likely
<compdoc> brand new means nothing
<dman777> compdoc: also happens on my other ssd. So two SSD's one new, both get the same errors
<dman777> smarts stats are fine
<dman777> Unless does Ununtuu have some kind of sata driver issue lately?
<leftyfb> do you have a different brand/model drive you can try?
<dman777> leftyfb: no, both Samsungs... one pro and one evo
<leftyfb> got another computer you can try it in?
<dman777> leftyfb: ya, my old pc... the ssd had no issues
<ioria> eugenio,  sy,  i can only suggest to boot a livecd (18.04/18.10)  and test it
<compdoc> dman777, if you ever run across a bios setting named 'pci latency timer' and its set to 64, set it to 32
<dman777> I should of bought a Gigabyte mb... took a chance and bough a ASRock
<eugenio> ioria: I tested with the livecd from which I installed lubuntu 18.10
<ioria> eugenio,  and ?
<eugenio> ioria: didn't work, I also reinstalled the system
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys, anyone encountered a problem while installing redis on 18.04 ? redis-server.service: Failed with result 'timeout'.
<ioria> eugenio,  you said it worked before on 18.10 ... right ?
<eugenio> ioria: yes
<ioria> eugenio,  so probably not software related
<Newuser> It doesn't seem to work.
<eugenio> ioria: but once I started tyo have problems I before reinstalle the system, the I also tried the livecd from which I installe the system
<eugenio> ioria: well maybe, but laptop side or TV side?
<eugenio> I presume laptop, since with another winzoz laptop HDMI worked
<ioria> eugenio, what's your video card ?
<unr3al01238> hello
<tomreyn> dman777: are you actually using ubuntu? what is the output of "lsb_release -ds"?
<ioria> eugenio,  lspci -nnk   | nc termbin.com 9999
<unr3al01238> i have this string: curl -H "Content-Type: application/json" -X POST -d '{"username": test", "content": "my text"}' how can i replace 'mytext' with a variable in bash? i am not that confident in bash :/
<dman777> tomreyn: xenial lts with updated kernel
<tomreyn> cobra-the-joker: more context required. redis installed how / from where? is ubuntu fully updated? what's on the relevant logs?
<tomreyn> dman777: is this is the output of "lsb_release -ds" then you don't run ubuntu
<tomreyn> dman777: kernel updated how?`you don't use the "discard" option on ext* file systems, only, if at all, on fat*.
<dman777> tomreyn: what? that is trim for SSD
<tomreyn> dman777: there are two ways to do it, you pciked the one which doesnT work with samsung ssds' due to their deficits with native command queing.
<compdoc> dman777, I dont think there's a need to change settings in fstab anymore. just treat it like any drive. and enable ahci in the bios
<eugenio> ioria: https://termbin.com/hrqi
<cobra-the-joker> tomreyn: oddly enough it was because of the hostname , i changed to localhost and it worked correctly , thanks though
<tomreyn> dman777: i got disconnected, missed anything you may have written after "tomreyn: what? that is trim for SSD". here's what i wrote after this:
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> dman777: there are two ways to do it, you pciked the one which doesnT work with samsung ssds' due to their deficits with native command queing.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> dman777: the other is to regularly run fstrim, which happens by default on a weekly schedule (since 18.04, not sure about 16.04) on supported file systems
<tomreyn> cobra-the-joker: alright, nice you found out.
<tomreyn> dman777: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/drivers/ata/libata-core.c#L4559
<Lost_Goat> anyone familiar with fstab and doing a permenanet windows share mount
<Lost_Goat> im getting mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on "remote mount share here"
<Lost_Goat> ive tried changing it from cifs to ntfs but not luck any ideas ?
<eugenio> tomreyn: so at the end what is your suggestion?
<tgm4883> Lost_Goat: remote shares would be CIFS not NTFS
<tgm4883> Lost_Goat: I'd verify that you have the cifs tools installed
<Lost_Goat> tgm4883, thats what i had but it says bad superblock
<tomreyn> eugenio: use the fstrim command weekly, as the "fstrim" systemd timer / service does on 18.04 LTS (i suspect this does not yet exist on 16.04 LTS, maybe there is a cron job there instead)
<tgm4883> Lost_Goat: can you mount it from the command line?
<tomreyn> eugenio: oh wait i mixed you up with dman777 there
<eugenio> tomreyn: don't worry, my problek is on the HDMI
<Lost_Goat> yes i do mount -t cifs //10.0.0.2/folder/folder/profile_name /home/folder/folder/ -o username=admin,dom=domain,password=password it mounts fine
<tomreyn> eugenio: from what i gathered from your logs, the monitor is detected fine. i can't say why it's not working. i assume you already made sure it is enabled in display settings, so i don't know what else to try.
<tgm4883> Lost_Goat: ok, what does your fstab entry look like?
<eugenio> tomreyn: so maybe what light ubutnu distribution would you suggest me, instead of lubuntu?
<Lost_Goat> tgm4883, #automount remote share for plex
<Lost_Goat> /10.0.0.2/folder/DOMAIN=Domain/folder /home/folder/folder/ cifs credentials=/home/folder/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm 0 0
<eugenio> tomreyn: this sony vaio is a 2010 laptop, very old, I use it only to see video on TV via HDMI
<tgm4883> Lost_Goat: why are you changing the folder it's mounting?
<Lost_Goat> tgm4883, its not
<Lost_Goat> i just didnt change the last bit for removing personal information
<tgm4883>   /10.0.0.2/folder/DOMAIN=Domain/folder is different than //10.0.0.2/folder/folder/profile_name
<tgm4883> Lost_Goat: do you have home folder encryption?
<Lost_Goat> no on my remote share or desktop ?
<Lost_Goat>  on the desktop no
<tomreyn> eugenio: i noticed from your log, it's roughly as old as the tv. i don't think there is any more light ubuntu flavour than lubuntu. you could try running without a graphical desktop, just run those graphical applications which have to be graphical on X.
<tomreyn> eugenio: but that's a configuration i'm not experienced with, so can't really help there.
<eugenio> tomreyn: not a good perspective...
<Lost_Goat> tgm4883, No dialect specified on mount. Default has changed to a more secure dialect, SMB2.1 or later (e.g. SMB3), from CIFS (SMB1). To use the less secure SMB1 dialect to access old servers which do not support SMB3 (or SMB2.1) specify vers=1.0 on mount.
<Lost_Goat> [53578.426426] CIFS VFS: No username specified
<tomreyn> eugenio: it is 9yo hardware.
<tgm4883> Lost_Goat: a few things. 1) Is that a typo in your fstab line or did you just not copy it correctly? Should start with //10.0.0.2
<tgm4883> 2) Have you tried using the same options in fstab, rather than changing the mount options?
<Lost_Goat> tgm4883, it was a typo
<Lost_Goat> no i haven't i just didnt want my credentials being seen by people
<tgm4883> Lost_Goat: I'd try it
<eugenio> tomreyn: you are right
<tgm4883> Lost_Goat: just to see if it works. That includes dropping the iocharset and sec options
<Lost_Goat> tgm4883, ok i will give it a try
<Lost_Goat> tgm4883, that worked
<tgm4883> Lost_Goat: good deal, so then the issue is either your credentials file or one of those two other options
<tgm4883> so now just add them back one at a time and see when it stops working
<Lost_Goat> right will do thanks for the help
<tgm4883> yw
<clobato> Hi!!
<tomreyn> hello clobato
<dman777> tomreyn: thanks... mine is a 860. What does the astrick symbolize here? https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/drivers/ata/libata-core.c#L4574
<tomreyn> dman777: so you actually have an nvme, not ssd. what do you mean by "astrick"?
<dman777> { "Samsung SSD 850*",NULL,ATA_HORKAGE_NO_NCQ_TRIM
<dman777> no, mine is a SATA
<tomreyn> oh right 860 is sata, 960 is nvme
<dman777> Does the asterick here mean 'and greater than 850'?  But I think this code just disabled trim so I am not sure if discard is the cause of my errors or not
<lin_noob> Is the latest release of Ubuntu live black screening for many people as well?
<tomreyn> dman777: my understanding is that it means that any string starting with "Samsung SSD 850" will match.
<tomreyn> dman777: read the first red warning box at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_state_drive#Continuous_TRIM - and probably more on this page, too.
<lin_noob> Does anyone in here have influence with Canonical?
<OerHeks> linno, just some newer nvidiacards
<OerHeks> ... why?
<compdoc> want their phone number?
<lin_noob> No. For god sakes ask them to put an iso burning utility back into the distro.
<OerHeks> enable universe, and install brasero?
<lin_noob> I am talking about the live iso. The one that ships with things no one cares about like Shotwell, yet removes important recovery CD utilities like brasero or at least xorriso.
<tomreyn> just install it, should work there, too, if you have some ram
<tomreyn> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-burn-a-dvd-on-ubuntu#0
<OerHeks> burning an iso on dvd while running a live iso on dvd..
<lin_noob> Yes, with a usb burner.
<tomreyn> huh, mine gets hot sometimes, but usually doesn't burn!
<lin_noob> Since Ubuntu ships with genisoimage, it makes sense an iso burner should also be included.
<dman777> tomreyn: tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 doesn't show trim or discard. Does this mean it was black listed and my errors are from something else?
<OerHeks> lin_noob, file a bug against brasero? not sure why nobody else complaints about this
<lin_noob> Well I can understand that writing iso files from the live cd is not a popular use case. But still, if genisoimage is included, I don't see the point of not including at least a CLI burner.
<tomreyn> dman777: no, it doesn't mean this,. it just means that the "discard" file system option is not in use.
<tomreyn> dman777: to test whether fstrim works, run "fstrim -v" against a mounted file system twice, and see if you get different, non 0 results.
<Lost_Goat> tgm4883, turns out i needed to install cifs-utils for it to work
<tinga> Is there a way to copy a selection of paths so that the relative source path is fully preserved in the target (and missing folders created)?
<tinga> e.g. "cp -a */*.mp4 /mnt/foo/bar/"
<tinga> I want that to copy e.g.  baz/bum.mp4 to /mnt/foo/bar/baz/bum.mp4, likewise for all other source paths given to cp.
<tinga> And it should create /mnt/foo/bar/baz/ if not exists.
<lordcirth__> tinga, you probably want rsync
<lordcirth__> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<tinga> Ah, good idea.
<lordcirth__> It has tons of options
<tinga> Still sounds like cp should be able to do it already :)
<tinga> Anyway, fine suggestions. Thanks.
<tinga> Hmm, how to use rsync with multiple source arguments, though?
<OneM_Industries> Last night, my power went out. Since restarting it, Pulseaudio is now broken.
<jcdutton> tinga, rsync is more a recursive directory traversal than choosing multiple source directories
<OneM_Industries> restarting my computer*
<tinga> Yeah, that's how I was using it in the past.
<OneM_Industries> Attempting to start it manually results in: E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<OneM_Industries> I've been going through the google results for that, however nothing seems to match, yet.
<OneM_Industries> Any ideas?
<tinga> Problem is that I would really like to use a shell glob pattern to specify the files.
<kk4ewt> OneM_Industries,  so reinstall pulseaudio packages
<jcdutton> tinga, what you can do is select the whole tree to rsync, and then use the "exclude" pattern to discount what you don't want copied
<OneM_Industries> Also, about every 5 seconds, the speakers are clicking.
<OneM_Industries> kk4ewt: Alright.
<tinga> jcdutton, yes, but the nice thing about */*/*foo* or so is that it allows to specify the depth I want to match.
<tinga> Also, that I can easily check first what files those are by using ls with the same glob pattern.
<jcdutton> tinga, so something like:  https://stackoverflow.com/questions/43531518/copy-folder-structure-with-rsync-glob
<tinga> jcdutton, interesting
<jcdutton> tinga, why do you only want to copy some of the files?
<nightowl1> If I run a game using RX550 mobile while on battery , the game starts underclocked , to start it properly I need to connect the charger , enter the game and then disconnect the charger Is there any where I could control the gpu?
<tinga> jcdutton, I want to actually move those files out of a tree. First copying then rm'ing is safer that's why I opt for that.
<OerHeks> nightowl1, you might want to checkout energy settings, or install TLP for those power override
<tinga> It contains files saved from firefox, whereas I also have directories with other stuff in them where I don't want to move the .mp4 files.
<tinga> Just saying */*.mp4 is very simple and catches the right files.
<nightowl1> OerHeks, Power Management doesn't have any option for GPU
<nightowl1> I will check TLP
<tinga> I remember having had similar cases in the past where specifying */*/*.something was appropriate, too.
<jcdutton> tinga, you could combine find with cp
<tinga> (OTOH/BTW I still wish there was a syntax in shell globbing to specify any number of directories, too. */tmp/**/*.mp4 or so)
<OneM_Industries> kk4ewt: No luck.
<tinga> jcdutton, yes, I'm going to write a simple script that does that.
<OneM_Industries> Still not working, and pulseaudio is still refusing to start.
<tinga> well, not find actually, just, takes multiple source arguments, loops over them, mkdir -p's the dirname of the path on the target, copies.
<nightowl1> OerHeks, I do tlp stat , I see amdgpu set as auto
<jcdutton> tinga one of the cp options creates directories. mkdir not needed
<tinga> Ah, nice.
<OneM_Industries> Any ideas?
<tomreyn> !sound | OneM_Industries: run the alsa-info script as discussed on this wiki, and show it's output
<ubottu> OneM_Industries: run the alsa-info script as discussed on this wiki, and show it's output: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<clobato> OneM_Industries: try to 'apt purge pulseaudio'
<clobato> for clean the config
<clobato> and reinstall
<clobato> by
<clobato> :)
<OneM_Industries> Bingo!
<Woot_> looking to make a backup of these rando systems that I inherited. I have no idea what's on them or what services are running.  I don't want to backup libraries/binaries - just configurations, etc.
<OerHeks> Woot_, just the /home/  folder would do, i think
<Woot_> run a find/sort/tail on ls w/ m/c/atime?
<pragmaticenigma> Woot_: typically system configurations are kept in the /etc directory tree. User applications will store their configuration in ~/.config directory and others.
<Woot_> i just ran into a service that had config files in multiple /home and under /opt
<Woot_> yes, typically people keep notes and documents about production systems ...not these folks.
<pragmaticenigma> Woot_: If the application was installed via a 3rd party installer (meaning wasn't installed via apt or apt-get) it may store its configuration anywhere the developer decided to
<pragmaticenigma> Woot_: unfortunately, there is no standard location defined. Just industry best practices
<Woot_> what about a find/sort/tail on ls w/ m/c/atime   and if possible exclude binaries?
<pragmaticenigma> Woot_: that won't catch everything
<Woot_> i do know it was rebooted 2 weeks ago
<pragmaticenigma> config files may never have changed since the system was first installed
<Woot_> at that point every configuration file should have been read (stat?)
<pragmaticenigma> and depending on the application, the config file may update every time the application is launched
<leftyfb> Woot_: This really is an issue pertaining to your company and how important the systems are. Nobody here can determine what they were running and what you need to backup.
<tinga> jcdutton, couldn't find this option to create directories; but instead that search led me to find the "--parents" option, which does exactly what I was looking for, duh :)
<tinga> lordcirth__, note ^ (cp --parents */*.mp4 /mnt/foo/)
<tinga> Now the only thing I'm missing is the same option in "mv" :)
#ubuntu 2019-02-16
<lordl> Hello! Someone using WeChat?
<lordl> The Chinese app.
<genii> Are you having an Ubuntu support issue which involves the application WeChat?
<lordl> genii, well, no.
<lordl> genii, it's off-topic.
<genii> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lordl> I know.
<Gerowen> Is there a way, post installation, in Ubuntu server, to bring up that little menu that lets you select pre-configured setups for various services like nextcloud, rocketchat, etc.?
<Gerowen> In olden days it was "tasksel", but I see Ubuntu has moved onto something else.
<tomreyn> Gerowen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel#Usage_.28alternative.29 https://askubuntu.com/questions/252056/should-i-use-tasksel-tasks-in-apt-or-install-regular-metapackages
<genii> Gerowen: There should still be install images with the old installer
<hexen_16> Hello, I have a question. What is the best IDE on Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> !best | hexen_16
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<OerHeks> https://www.ubuntupit.com/best-linux-code-editor-top-10-reviewed-compared/ .. there is no single best, depends on your coding i guess
<hexen_16> I see. I'll check out that link. I need a good one for web development though. Currently using bluefish.
<gambl0re> hi everyone my computer is extremely almost to the point where its basically frozen
<gambl0re> how do i close firefox? my cursor barely moves
<traekili> gambl0re, if you have a terminal open, pkill firefox
<gambl0re> no i dont. also my keyboard is unresponsive
<tomreyn> !sysrq | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<gambl0re> tomreyn, tried that. it did nothing
<gambl0re> is that it? no more solutions?
<tomreyn> then you're options right now are waiting until things settle down (which, worst case, *may* never happen) or to power cycle, potentially loossing data.
<OerHeks> ctrl alt f1, login, logout, and back to F6 sometimes helps gaining command again, and you should be able to kill firefox
<gambl0re> OerHeks, keyboard is not responding to any keyboard commands
<OerHeks> then hold power button down, and reboot
<tomreyn> once you recovered control you should review your system configuration, make sure your swap setup makes sense the way it is, possibly find out what happened there (review logs).
<OerHeks> 1 2 3 4 5 sec and it is off
<gambl0re> will this potentially fuck up my computer if i force shut down
<OerHeks> oke, then wait
<gambl0re> that wasnt my question
<gambl0re> will this potentially fuck up my computer if i force shut down
<OerHeks> no guarantee, but filesystem issues are fixable
<tomreyn> you'll potentially loose data, you will have to have the file systems checked, but on most systems this happens automatically
<tomreyn> and data loss wont be much, if any
<gambl0re> ok thanks guys
<bpords> if its working slowly
<bpords> then you might be able to close firefox
<gambl0re> but it wont corrupt my sdd right?
<bpords> i had that happen
<bpords> many times
<bpords> where only mouse responds and its super slow
<tomreyn> not physically, no
<bpords> and i was able to close apps and stuff
<gambl0re> sometimes my sdd boots into infrms after a force shutdown
<bpords> and go back to normal
<bpords> it just takes forever to get the mouse in the right place sometimes
<bpords> so you might want to just keep trying that way
<bpords> it probably happened because firefox took too much RAM
<bpords> make swap partition larger or buy more ram
<tomreyn> "infrms"?
<gambl0re> if any of you do programming, sometimes when you run an infinite loop, it slows your computer down. this is whats happening.. haha
<traekili> so there's no condition in the loop to stop it except shutdown pc? lol
<gambl0re> i guess no programmers in here. anyways
<gambl0re> im just gonna force shutdown. thanks
<OerHeks> a good ide makes a shadowcopy any x timeunits
<laptop> hello I am trying to encrypt my hd and it indicates crypt
<laptop> benchmark twofish-cbc   128b    64.4 MiB/s    70.9 MiB/s
<laptop> is this fast?
<OerHeks> it is not kb, so yes
<laptop> okay so it is fast enough
<laptop> sadly
<laptop> I cannot encrypt the hd postfact
<josefig> laptop, take into consideration in addition the RPM from your HDD.
<laptop> 5400 this does not do that I am afriad
<fleabeard> does hard disk encryption still chew threw disks like in the old PGP days? Especially considering my drives are SSD, lol
<laptop> luks does not do twofish cbc correct?
<OerHeks> one sets encryption during creating user indeed
<bpords> its worth noting that these days RPM doesnt mean anything for HDD performance
<OerHeks> but now it is running, do not hit crtl + c
<laptop> I have a fijitsu 40 gb
<laptop> if I encrypt the hd will it be really slow
<OerHeks> well, it won't be faster
<laptop> lol true
<bpords> because nearly all HDDs nowadays are in the 5400-7200 RPM range, but two HDDs with the same RPM can have different performance
<OerHeks> that encryption is what i am interesting in
<laptop> ok but how to test without encrypting first
<bpords> so benchmarking the read/write speed of the HDD is a better idea than looking at the RPM
<laptop> how
<newdimension> I'm trying to kill firefox using htop I select the process > press k > press 9 (for SIGKILL) > press enter. But nothing is happening
<wintersnow> hi
<OerHeks> newdimension, firefox runs 2 processes: pkill firefox # enter
<newdimension> OerHeks: I can kill it using kill #PID or killall firefox. I'm just curious as to why I cant kill it using htop. What I did is search for all firefox processes and press space to select them. Then sent the kill signal, nothing happened
<OerHeks> try kill -9 PID
<newdimension> Also, another more important question. I'm on 18.04.02 running on virtualbox (latest version). I keep running out of memory even though I've allocated 7gb. I only run (1) firefox (2) Pycharm (3) hexchat. I keep seeing xorg using up 43%
<newdimension> right now after a fresh restart I'm at 2.71GB. After a while it's going to climb to 6gb :/
<newdimension> I'm not sure how to troubleshoot
<OerHeks> more important than killing firefox?
<newdimension> haha yes, I find out I can't kill firefox using htop because I kept running out of memory.
<newdimension> *found
<fleabeard> ok, got a real humdinger of a dumb question for you guys. Is it possible to take an 80gb hdd (usb) and put all the different ubuntu distros on it, have it boot into that hdd and you can select which of the distros to either run a livecd session or install from? Does that make sense?
<fleabeard> basically have multiple livecd distros all on one external usb hdd
<tomreyn> wouldn't this be a lot more convenient in a VM?
<newdimension> fleabeard: Possible yes, makes sense no. Like tomreyn suggested use a VM and connect a sharefolder to it. That way you can have the same data in all distros
<newdimension> *shared folder
<newdimension> In temrs of how to do what you want, you'd install all distros on the same HDD and configure grub's boot menu
<OerHeks> all you need is a bootable mini iso, for all desktops
<OerHeks> & internet
<fleabeard> newdimension, so I would have to actually install each os individually (like full install?) or can I just have there livecd functionality available from a grub menu?
<newdimension> I meant full install, now that I re-read your question I realize that you probably find something to make a live CD with options. I don't know how to do that
<fleabeard> reason I ask is I have a lot of pc's in my house and a lot of my family are open to running linux, but there are so many flavors of ubuntu I'd rather not have to fool with them individually and having all the ubuntu distros on one external would make my life easy
<dorian> hey, wondering if something in 18.04 has changed with respect to sockets in /tmp
<dorian> i just upgraded a vps and now fastcgi scripts that were running as daemons on a unix socket have stopped working in apache
<fleabeard> I'm guessing my only option is via YUMI
<shachaf> I've always set volume with `pactl set-sink-volume 0 ...`, but suddenly the sink's number seems to be 1 instead of 0. How does this work
<shachaf> ?
<shachaf> I guess it has the symbolic name "auto_null" (?) and I can use that.
<R13ose> How do I zip in command line without seeing the file listed?
<Gerowen> R13ose: As in you want to create a .zip archive, or extract one without seeing all the output?
<Harlin> R13ose: eh?
<R13ose> Gerowen: create a .zip archive of my home folder with all the hidden files too.
<R13ose> hidden files and directories
<Gerowen> Reading the help thing.  For future reference you can usually get all kinds of good info from a command by adding --help to it.
<Gerowen> zip --help
<Gerowen> And in this case it has a page 2, zip -h2
<MrGizmo757> Hello. I have a question. I noticed new ISO's of 18.04.2 come with kernel 4.18. But my existing install after updates is still on 4.15. How do i get the newer kernel on my existing install?
<krytarik> !hwe | MrGizmo757
<ubottu> MrGizmo757: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<chenggege> hello
<MrGizmo757> Ok. thanks. I was thinking that was the answer. I just wanted to be sure before i did it.
<eraserpencil1> tomreyn: are you here
<chenggege> maybe not
<eraserpencil1> In /etc/default/grub,  I have and entry "acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\"Windows 2015\"".
<eraserpencil1> However, on boot, it shows as acpi_osi=! acpi_osi="Windows 2015". My escape characters went missing. Would I need to escape my escape characters?
<krytarik> eraserpencil1: No, that's the expected outcome.
<eraserpencil1> to facilitate discussion, what do you call the page that appears after pressing 'e' at oot
<eraserpencil1> boot
<eraserpencil1> grub terminal?
<krytarik> Nope.  Boot editor perhaps.
<eraserpencil1> okay.
<eraserpencil1> So if my boot editor dosent have the escape characters, I dont have keyboard control on my laptop afterwards. I tried adding the escape characters manually in the boot editor and then it works fine.
<eraserpencil1> Am i troubleshooting this correctly? Feels so wrong to add an escape character for an escape character to appear in the boot editor, but I dont know of a better way
<R13ose> I can't zip files in file manager, and says: unable to run the command specified.  the zip does not exist.  How do I fix this?
<Bashing-om> eraserpencil1: The grub command line should be as - "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" quiet splash" - . In the grub file one must escape that space.
<eraserpencil1> R13ose: https://askubuntu.com/questions/660846/how-to-zip-and-unzip-a-directory-and-its-files-in-linux
<Bashing-om> eraserpencil1: correction ,, "acpi_osi=Windows 2012" quiet splash . that final " omited .
<R13ose> eraserpencil1: if I use command line, will -r let me zip hidden files and folders too?  Also how do I not see all the contents of what is zipping?
<eraserpencil1> Bashing-om: are we talking in /etc/default/grub or in the boot editor
<R13ose> I think I figured that out -q
<eraserpencil1> R13ose: sorry, I was reading the manual for zip. I think you need  "--system-hidden" flag
<eraserpencil1> but if you got it, then good
<R13ose> Oh okay
<Bashing-om> eraserpencil1: ^^ is for the kernel boot line in the boot editor. in the /etc/default/grub file escape the space between the quotes: In /etc/default/grub you'll need to *escape* them thus: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=... \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\"    because the kernel command line needs quotes around the entire parameter due to the space in the name.
<krytarik> eraserpencil1: Since by adding the escape characters in the actual boot parameters, you are effectively crippling the "Windows 2015" bit, I wonder though if you really need the parameter at all.
<eraserpencil1> krytarik: i realised it crippes the WIndows 2015 bit.... and yea i have fought with the laptop for a long time to even install ubuntu on this laptop. Windows 2015 is needed
<eraserpencil1> Bashing-om: I just realised you meant acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\"
<Bashing-om> eraserpencil1: The tutorial: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html .
<eraserpencil1> i need to bookmark this. TJ was helping me weeks ago and i couldnt find this page. have been trying to make sense of https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html
<eraserpencil1> anyway, i have to go soon. but before that, I'd like to get an opinion if I should spend more time on fixing the errors i see in my dmesg
<eraserpencil1> https://termbin.com/u70u
<ravenlos> I am having issues getting OpenDNS familyshield working
<Bashing-om> eraserpencil1: I would think getting the correct DSDT would go a long way on resolving the errors.
<eraserpencil1> Bashing-om: it is wrong?
<Bashing-om> eraserpencil1: Scooting out here also .. Good luck (study hard).
<eraserpencil1> krytarik: Bashing-om: alright thanks for the help
<fleabeard> hey guys, I've got a folder with a ton of files in it that follow a naming convention of 'blah blah - 01-01-1990.doc'. When I view this folder in my File Manager, it's not sorting them from oldest to newest obviously because of the text preceding the date in the filename. Is there a way I can list these files newest to oldest in a termainl perhaps? With some sort of goofy linux terminal switch magic?
<fleabeard> s/termainl/terminal
<fleabeard> the last 10-digits of every file has the date format, so '01-01-1990' (includes the -'s)
<eraserpencil1> fleabeard: you could make a backup directory of it first and expriment with the backup
<eraserpencil1> https://askubuntu.com/questions/677044/rename-multiple-files-in-terminal
<fleabeard> eraserpencil1, well the directory is 500Gb heh
<R13ose> eraserpencil1: --system-hidden doesn't work on ubuntu
<fleabeard> and sadly I don't have enough supplemental  disk space to create a backup of it :(
<eraserpencil1> fleabeard: or create a dummy folder with a similar naming structure and try
<fleabeard> also, I'm not really looking to rename them, just list them in a ascending/descending order if possible
<fleabeard> sorry if I was unclear
<eraserpencil1> fleabeard: if you're using the gui, there should be options to sort by modified date/creation date
<de-facto> ls -1 | tac | sort -n | tac
<fleabeard> eraserpencil1, yes, but the date I'm trying to sort by isn't a parameter like modified/creation date. It's listed in the filename itself.
<de-facto>  eraswroencil1
<fleabeard> just at the end of the filename with text that proceeds it, so 'some file 01-01-1990.doc' and 'some file2 01-02-1990.doc' etc.
<eraserpencil1> R13ose: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12493206/zip-including-hidden-files
<eraserpencil1> i guess try with or
<eraserpencil1> -r
<R13ose> Yes but can I do -qr?
<R13ose> I did -qr before a d seems to not have gotten all files and directories zipped up.
<de-facto> fleabeard,  did you try something like "ls -1 | rev | sort -n | rev" ?
<R13ose> GUI is better but not working.
<fleabeard> de-facto, that appears to be doing some sort of sort on either created/modified date, yeah?
<de-facto> it lists one file per line "ls -1" note its number one, then it reverses that string "rev" and sorts them numerically "sort -n" then reverse the strings again back to orig
<eraserpencil1> R13ose: I tried and it works
<R13ose> Only -r or -qr?  Do I need sudo or not?
<R13ose> eraserpencil1: ^
<eraserpencil1> zip -qr <name of zip>.zip <file/path/to/directory/>
<eraserpencil1> what are you zipping up?
<R13ose> Let me try without sudo
<R13ose> Home directory
<fleabeard> de-facto, I think this is close but not quite there yet
<eraserpencil1> I actually have to run, perhaps someone else could help you
<Mystified1234> no right click ubuntu applications
<Mystified1234> how to enable
<fleabeard> oh wait, that's a 1
<fleabeard> not an l
<de-facto> fleabeard, if i was you i would copy a small representative portion of your files in a directory to experiment with scripting so its fast and without risk
<de-facto> use the power of bash, sed, grep ...
<fleabeard> yeah, I'm still new to linux so I've got a lot to learn lol
<de-facto> its good investment of time, it will make you much more powerfull/faster with computers :)
<fleabeard> I'll do as you suggested with a small copy to represent the files and play around some more.
<de-facto> there is a lot on stackoverflow you can find with google, especially scripting, pattern matching, bash, sed, grep, awk
<Mystified1234> when right clicking on myRight handed mouse function, nothing pops, in a browser i Can drag a link into the address bar.
<de-facto> its very nice to learn and many ppl already find examples which you can adopt and tweak to your needs
<fleabeard> de-facto, here's a small example of the files and how the dates are in the end of the filename > http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tkGtpp4FSs/
<Mystified1234> works ok in terminal..'
<Mystified1234> not raelly anywhere else
<de-facto> fleabeard, so that should work with the sample i gave you i guess, but if its not consitently named you might want to make a list from "ls -1" with sed e.g. "ls -1 | sed '/mach your pattern/build entries with your maches/' | sort -n
<de-facto> then you have a sorted list with first colum of your matched dates and second colum of the full file names sorted and you can pull the full file names out of the second column
<de-facto> ah yeah you have to put the year first, then the month then the day
<fleabeard> idk man, I think I may be in over my head with this one lol
<fleabeard> here is how I was hoping to have them list btw > https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/DfKWWkcd3C/
<fleabeard> oldest to newest contingent of the date listed at the end of the filename
<de-facto> fleabeard, something like this maybe? echo "Nightmare LT - 09-14-1935" | sed 's/\(.*\)\([0-9]\+\)-\([0-9]\+\)-\([0-9]\+\)$/\4-\3-\2\t\1\2-\3-\4/' | sort -n | cut -d"$(printf '\t')" -f2
<fleabeard> let me give that a try
<de-facto> its just quickly hacked together with sed
<de-facto> so you would    ls -1 | | sed 's/\(.*\)\([0-9]\+\)-\([0-9]\+\)-\([0-9]\+\)$/\4-\3-\2\t\1\2-\3-\4/' | sort -n | cut -d"$(printf '\t')" -f2
<fleabeard> on that last one there I got an error> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `|'
<de-facto> that matches the date at the end and constructs a list with year-month-day<tab><original name> to sort it and then uses just the second column "cut ..." to get the orig filename
<de-facto> oh yeah there are two pipes
<fleabeard> gawd, my fam gonna think I'm sort of hacker with all this s/\(.*\) stuffs lol
<de-facto>  ls -1 | sed 's/\(.*\)\([0-9]\+\)-\([0-9]\+\)-\([0-9]\+\)$/\4-\3-\2\t\1\2-\3-\4/' | sort -n | cut -d"$(printf '\t')" -f2
<de-facto> its a regular expression
<fleabeard> hey that worked!
<de-facto> glad to hear :)
<fleabeard> let me give that a try on the server to see if it sorts them too!
<de-facto> no guarentee though, its just quickly hacked together, so you should be careful with that
<fleabeard> dang, didn't work that well on the server though, hmm
<de-facto> you can play with https://regex101.com/ if you like to tweak the regexp
<fleabeard> oh that's pretty cool, I'll give that a try too
<de-facto> btw there is also #bash here on freenode :)
<fleabeard> thanks for all your help, gotta run get my daughter from work
<DOSfan> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04.5 (newest kernel 4.4.0-142-generic) .. I just finished the UPDATE and it's nice to see a clean up of older linux header files.  the latest upgrade removed like 32,000+ files.  Allot of good things got updated this time too ... impressive :)
<anon19> hi i can get help here?
<krytarik> anon19: Sure, just ask away.
<anon19> i have a lenovo z50 which i installed ubuntu on. But i cannot even run commands like sudo get-apt install build essential due to gcc,g++ dependencies
<anon19> and has no wifi driver
<anon19> etc
<anon19> it has no gcc,g++ or dpkg-dev
<anon19> krytarik, you there?
<krytarik> Pastebin any actual error messages on that.
<krytarik> And knowing what Ubuntu release you are on may help too.
<anon19> 18.04
<anon19> krytarik, https://pastebin.com/RkyRYitk
<krytarik> Try to install any of the mentioned dependencies and see what that tells you then.
<DarkByD3sign> To clarify you are using Ubuntu 18.04?
<anon19> krytarik,https://pastebin.com/TeUwq4SS
<anon19> yes
<DarkByD3sign> Is it a brand new install, you've not messed with anything?
<anon19> yes
<anon19> its brand new
<anon19> i have done nothing
<DarkByD3sign> Hmm..
<krytarik> anon19: Run "sudo apt-get update" and then try again.
<anon19> any thoughts guys?
<anon19> wont work
<anon19> will link paste sec
<anon19> https://pastebin.com/Jeik4Q0G
<anon19> here you go :0
<krytarik> Also: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<anon19> nothing happened
<anon19> anon@anon:~$ sudo apt-get -f install Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. anon@anon:~$ ^C
<krytarik> Switch to the main server for now.
<anon19> how do i switch to main server?
<anon19> krytarik, how do i swicth to main server :)?
<krytarik> anon19: "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://p80.pool.sks-keyservers.net:80 --recv-keys 11E9DE8848F2B65222AA75B8D1820DB22A11534E" - to try and fix the key error there.
<krytarik> (Source: https://weechat.org/download/debian/ → Install instructions)
<anon19> i ran the instruction says imported
<anon19> krytarik what do i do with debian?
<DarkByD3sign> debian is the operating system that ubuntu is based on.
<anon19> so i gotta install debian?
<krytarik> anon19: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Download_Server
<samanta> Hi could anybody help me out to solve the ssl handshake failed error while launching pulse secure vpn un ubuntu 14.04 64 bit laptop?
<anon19> kryartik, so i should download repository from a different server i.e the main server which is upto date
<DarkByD3sign> Anon19, to clarify is this a virtual machine or have you actually installed it on your computer?
<anon19> computer
<anon19> no vm
<anon19> btw which is the main server?
<anon19> is it any server in the US?
<krytarik> It's actually called "Main" there.
<anon19> i opened software and updates
<anon19> download from
<krytarik> And this is because your Indian mirror seems to have issues currently.
<anon19> goot it
<anon19> *got it
<anon19> tq for not being racist :D, i try to hide my ethnicity as much as possible
<anon19> ok i have switched to main server
<anon19> kryartik, it attempted to download some software but that failed
<anon19> what do i do next?
<samanta> Hi could anybody help me out to solve the ssl handshake failed error while launching pulse secure vpn from ubuntu 14.04 64 bit laptop? It was working fine before a recent update. Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.
<anon19> rerun the commands?
<krytarik> anon19: Did you "update" afterwards yet?
<anon19> DarkByD3sign, your name is hard to type :S
<DarkByD3sign> samanta, if you post your issue I'm sure somebody will come to you as soon as they can.
<DarkByD3sign> Just type Dark then press the tab button :P
<anon19> krytarik: same issues after i update
<anon19> DarkByD3sign: ooh
<anon19> krytarik: would you like pastebin?
<krytarik> anon19: "-f install" again too.
<anon19> -f install said 1 not upgraded
<anon19> krytarik: anon@anon:~$ sudo apt-get -f install Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<DarkByD3sign> try and install something now anon19
<DarkByD3sign> sudo apt install vlc
<krytarik> anon19: "dist-upgrade"
<krytarik> DarkByD3sign: Please no.
 * DarkByD3sign will be quiet. 
<anon19> ok
<anon19> could you say exact command
<anon19> krytarik: exact command please :)
<krytarik> "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<anon19> no errors
<anon19> krytarik:
<anon19> krytarik: normal update now?
<krytarik> Well yeah, now you try again what you wanted to do to begin with.
<anon19> krytarik: update doesnt work
<krytarik> Did you fix the WeeChat repo key error yet then?
<anon19> trying build essential
<anon19> krytarik: when i ran that command it gave me no errors
<anon19> krytarik:  i dont know what you mean
<krytarik> Well, if you still get any error messages, please pastebin them.
<anon19> krytarik: build essential did not return any errors
<anon19> krytarik: but build essential did not fix my wifi adaptor not found issue
<anon19> krytarik: thats why i was doing it to begin with
<anon19> krytarik: https://pastebin.com/hJFpcSuW
<anon19> update errors
<krytarik> Ugh, that's unfortunate..
<DarkByD3sign> Could he just update the sources?
<krytarik> What do you mean exactly?.. >_>
<anon19> sources.list?
<DarkByD3sign> I'm no expert but the issue is when he is updating and trying to install things and he is getting the hash error, could he update his list of sources so it perhaps looks at more updated list or something.
<DarkByD3sign> Anon19 where did you download this copy of Ubuntu, the website?
<anon19> DarkByD3sign: yes from the website
<krytarik> DarkByD3sign: That's what we tried by switching the update server, assuming it's simply the one currently used having issues.
<DarkByD3sign> anon19, are you behind a proxy?
<thanos> hi
<anon19> no
<DarkByD3sign> Hi thanos
<anon19> DarkByD3sign: but it could be my ISP
<anon19> DarkByD3sign: my ISP uses a login system
<DarkByD3sign> Run this - sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get autoclean
<anon19> krytarik: i went to the additional drivers tab and selected my wifi driver to install
<anon19> and its installing unlike before
<anon19> in software and updates
<anon19> additional drivers
<krytarik> Well, that's some progress at least then.. >_>
<krytarik> And yeah, funky ISP can be an issue here.
<anon19> its 75% done i will update you aas soon as
<krytarik> https://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-packages-list-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error - could also try the answer here though.
<anon19> i need to restart the computer
<anon19> says driver was installed.
<MJCD> heyyyyyyy
<MJCD> I have been messing around for ages
<MJCD> and i'm basically at the point where i'm making my own ubuntu fork
<MJCD> it will be based on ubuntu 19 and will just use wayland+swaywm+chrome essentially
<MJCD> ultra-ultra lightweight
<MJCD> anyone else got any experience with making a fork
<MJCD> I was thinking if I put some more effort into it I could probably brand it as like wubuntu
<MJCD> or waybuntu
<MJCD> swaybuntu? lol
<MJCD> Oh and Qt5 as well
<MJCD> and all Qt5 applets
<anon19_> kryartik: a
<lotuspsychje_> !discuss | MJCD
<ubottu> MJCD: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<MJCD> ty
<anon19_> guys still here?
<anon19_> kryartik?
<anon19_> dark?
<DarkByD3sign> I'm still here, just.
<DarkByD3sign> bbl need sleep.
<R13ose> eraserpencil1: this worked, thanks
<krytarik> !tab | anon19_: Learn to tab-complete.. >_>
<ubottu> anon19_: Learn to tab-complete.. >_>: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<anon19> DarkByD3sign: your here?
<lotuspsychje_> !patience | anon19
<ubottu> anon19: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje_> anon19: if nobody knows the answer, you can also re-ask your issue all in one line to the channel, once in a while
<anon19> my wireless driver is not found
<anon19> *adaptor
<anon19> so i cant use wifi
<anon19> update gives me hash sum mismatch error
<anon19> i am connected to main server
<anon19> i have build essential
<Ben64> "all in one line"
<anon19> I just installed ubuntu onto my computer, there is nothing else. It cannot find my wireless adaptor and i cannot connect to the internet through wifi.
<anon19> Any solutions?
<lotuspsychje_> anon19: ubuntu version? kernel version? wifi chipset please?
<CarlFK> anon19: this this: apt -o Acquire::http::AllowRedirect=false update
<anon19> lotuspsychje_: 18.04, 4.18.0-15-generic,
<anon19> lotuspsychje: do you know command to find chipset?
<anon19> CarlFK: could you write what exactly i have to type?
<lotuspsychje> anon19: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network, please
<anon19> https://pastebin.com/eifBiYhP
<CarlFK> anon19: sudo apt -o Acquire::http::AllowRedirect=false update
<anon19> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/eifBiYhP
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | anon19
<ubottu> anon19: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lotuspsychje> anon19: its unclaimed: meaning it needs drivers installed
<anon19> CarlFK: hashsum mismatch error
<anon19> lotuspsychje: ok but my driver doesnt exist on there
<anon19> bcm 43142
<anon19> found it
<anon19> lemem try
<anon19> lotuspsychje: https://imgur.com/Y5xl0IB
<anon19> as you can see its already being used
<CarlFK> anon19: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.xz
<CarlFK> anon19: md5sum Packages.xz
<CarlFK> you should see:  68cb5b5f300a30f34cb2f2fd58a40118  Packages.xz
<anon19> CarlFK: what do i do after download? i am filthy windows user so i dont know :S
<CarlFK> anon19: no bashing other OSs.  or yourself.  not nice.  anyway..  do it on your ubuntu box that is giving you the error
<CarlFK> anon19: or if you missed this:  do this (01:23:52 AM) CarlFK: anon19: md5sum Packages.xz
<GlenK> can anyone tell me what I do with a downloaded snap package?  "snap install" seems to be for things in the snap store or whatever it's called
<cim209> GlenK: waht do you mean what do i do
<mobile_c> how do i obtain
<mobile_c> E: Unable to locate package libc6-dev-i386
<mobile_c> im running "You just created an Ubuntu trusty i386 (20190215_07:43) container." im LXD/LXC
<mobile_c> in*
<GlenK> cim209: so I went to getaether.net and downloaded a .snap file.  I'm not sure what to do with that file so I can run aether.
<mobile_c> for https://source.android.com/setup/build/initializing.html
<mobile_c> as my host is 18.04 which fails to setup the AOSP
<cim209> GlenK: maybe try sudo snap install /path/to/file.snap
<int3l> hello everyone, is there an easy way to fix a problem with compilation of kernel modules that have the magic version error
<int3l> I can't compile modified version of rtl28xxu module under latest ubuntu 18.04
<int3l> I downloaded linux-source and linux-headers
<mobile_c> would it be this instead?  libc6-dev/trusty-updates,trusty-security 2.19-0ubuntu6.14 i386
<mobile_c> or libc6-dev-x32/trusty-updates,trusty-security 2.19-0ubuntu6.14 i386
<mobile_c> yea its x32
<krytarik> mobile_c: So did you fix it?
<krytarik> !info libc6-dev-i386 trusty
<ubottu> Package libc6-dev-i386 does not exist in trusty
<krytarik> Well, that's because it's only for 64-bit.
<krytarik> (And the bot only handles 32-bit still.)
<krytarik> Slightly hilarious though that you need the package while the build requirement is a 64-bit arch..
<drown> hello all
<drown> need some help with kind of embarassing issue, I have a R-PI running Ubuntu Core, and I am locked out from SSH publickey,password
<drown> If someone can point me in the right direction I'm not new to bash, just not very versed in SSH keypairs
<CarlFK> drown: can you login with a password?
<drown> I always do, but my password isn't working.
<drown> context: I had ESXI host running Ubuntu VM that I typically SSH from
<drown> into the Pi, but the ESXI host hardware has failed
<drown> The Pi is local an I get the display information from HDMI
<drown> I'm fairly sure my id-rsa.pub is correct as it's the one that is linked to my SSO
<drown> However, the passwords that I always use are not working.
<drown> I encountered this issue from this machine before, and simply SSH hopped into the VM
<ducasse> drown: post the output of 'ssh -vv user@host'
<CarlFK> drown: is your public key (the contents of id-rsa.pub) on the pi?
<drown> the public key is on this machine.
<drown> The Pi is the host.
<drown> I log into SSo to get the pub key
<drown> Will post output..
<drown> OpenSSH_7.6p1 Ubuntu-4ubuntu0.2, OpenSSL 1.0.2n  7 Dec 2017
<drown> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<drown> debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for *
<drown> debug2: resolving "192.168.1.168" port 22
<drown> debug2: ssh_connect_direct: needpriv 0
<drown> debug1: Connecting to 192.168.1.168 [192.168.1.168] port 22.
<ducasse> drown: in a pastebin, please
<drown> debug2: MACs stoc: umac-64-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com,umac-64@openssh.com,umac-128@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-sha1
<drown> debug2: compression ctos: none,zlib@openssh.com,zlib
<drown> debug2: compression stoc: none,zlib@openssh.com,zlib
<drown> debug2: languages ctos:
<drown> debug2: languages stoc:
<drown> debug2: first_kex_follows 0
<drown> debug2: key: /home/drown/.ssh/id_ecdsa ((nil))
<drown> debug2: key: /home/drown/.ssh/id_ed25519 ((nil))
<drown> debug1: SSH2_MSG_EXT_INFO received
<drown> debug1: kex_input_ext_info: server-sig-algs=<rsa-sha2-256,rsa-sha2-512>
<drown> debug2: service_accept: ssh-userauth
<drown> debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACCEPT received
<CarlFK> doh.
<CarlFK> (02:26:34 AM) drown left the room (Kicked by TheRedQueen (You are banned from this channel)).
<ducasse> bah
<mobile_c> thought that said Drone lol
<satyamjha112> hello everyone
<satyamjha112> i need a help
<satyamjha112> i am new to ubuntu and IRC
<mobile_c> aka the Drone spam bot on #ubuntu-unregistered
<drown> IRC noob here.
<drown> did you see the pastebin by any chance?
<CarlFK> nope - paste the url again
<drown> https://pastebin.com/ZSA6FPkx
<ducasse> drown: we just saw the flood :)
<drown> ducasse: lol, idk what I was thinking. Only end up in here when things aren't going my way it seems
<satyamjha112> i am getting an error when i updated my kernel "started hold untill boot process completes
<mobile_c> aww ubuntu-unregistered doesnt exist anymore o.o
<ducasse> drown: ok, seems it can't find a matching key
<satyamjha112> can anyone help me with this?
<EoflaOE> !ask | satyamjhal12
<ubottu> satyamjhal12: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<drown> ducasse: Hmm... Okay so the key that I have in id-rsa.pub is the only key i have loaded to my Ubuntu SSO, specifically for the Raspberry Pi
<satyamjha112> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<EoflaOE> Today when I open my XFCE whisker menu on Xubuntu, it doesn't show categories, only Favorites, Recently used, and All. I know the search function, but I need to use categories to easily find an app
<ducasse> drown: does ubuntu core retreive the key from the sso service? you haven't added it to authorized_keys?
<ducasse> EoflaOE: that's probably xfce specific enough to be worth asking in #xubuntu
<drown> ducasse: The way it works is it asks you for your SSO credentials upon first configuration, via direct input to the Pi
<drown> So it sort of automates that proccess
<drown> But then it also seems to prevent you from logging in directly from the Pi and refers you to use SSH
<ducasse> drown: ok. i'd verify it's actually in authorized_keys, because it doesn't look like it is
<drown> On this machine, I simply created id-rsa.pub via nano and pasted the key in
<drown> I'm guessing that's not the process
<ducasse> you do have the private key as well, right?
<drown> ducasse: No, it seems like I do not..
<ducasse> you should have id_rsa and id_rsa.pub, the first being the private key portion
<Mystified1234> my ubuntu install dows not allow within ubuntu apps or browsers to right click. Right click works in terminal
<drown> ducasse: oh you know what, I do have the private key I beleibe
<drown> because the contents are different
<Mystified1234> I'm not much of a techies.. not sure how to resolve this
<Mystified1234> Inbrowsers I can drag into address bar with right click
<EoflaOE> ducasse: Sorry for late response but thanks
<Mystified1234> Btw I have a touch screen as well as keyboard
<drown> okay
<ducasse> EoflaOE: i've had responses take 12+ hours, so that was nothing :)
<drown> ducasse: so I have the priavte key, but not on this machine.
<ducasse> drown: ah, you'll need that
<ducasse> that's what you authenticate with
<EoflaOE> ducasse: OK. I just have one question. Will the librsvg be updated so it no longer works on non-SSE2 processors?
<drown> ducasse: so here's the issue, i coppied the VM from the ESXI host but it's configuration is preventinti me from having networking
<ducasse> EoflaOE: at some point it might, the kind people in #ubuntu-devel can probably better answer that
<drown> ducasse: just realized, I have an Arch install on a machine that's not working, i can mount that drive and copy the key from there
<EoflaOE> ducasse: I got it. Thanks.
<drown> ducasse: so If I get the key and place it into .ssh will this most likely be the ned of the issue
<ducasse> drown: afaict
<ducasse> given that it's the right key, of course :)
<EoflaOE> I have to go. See you later.
<drown> ducasse: okay, you've been more help than you know. At least I have a course now.
<drown> ducasse: much appreciation
<ducasse> drown: just come back if it doesn't solve it, and we'll keep digging
<drown> ducasse: thanks again.
<pfeiffer> any way to reset xfce terminal font from the command line?
<pfeiffer> I've set it to 'clean' and everytime i try to use the Appearance menu it crashes
<pfeiffer> .terminalrc doesn't seem to mention font
<ducasse> pfeiffer: maybe -fn option at launch time
<pfeiffer> ducasse, how do you mean? sorry...
<pfeiffer> i'm launching terminal from the xfce4-panel icon
<ducasse> pfeiffer: "xfce-terminal -fn fixed"
<pfeiffer> ducasse, doesn't seem to work
<ducasse> ok, i thought it mught honor that option. try asking in #xubuntu, then
<ducasse> *might
<pfeiffer> will do, thanks
<jonh_> hello
<foolhardi_> Does anyone know how to find programs in /usr that haven't been installed by apt?
<nisankhindia> foolhardi_: if you know the package or app name and it is there within PATH than you can use whereis command . dpkg search command also helpful .. it depends how you have installed the app
<foolhardi_> that is the inverse of my question
<foolhardi_> to simplify the question, i only install things through apt
<nisankhindia> foolhardi_: you have to mention or know which way the package was installed
<foolhardi_> i'm more or less concerned there's crud that's left behind that the package manager doesn't know about
<nisankhindia> foolhardi_: read more about DPKG search command to find installed app details
<foolhardi_> ok, thanks
<EriC^^> foolhardi_: you could do a find for files that dont have any proper return for "dpkg -S filename"
<foolhardi_> thanks eric, that's more helpful, i'll give that idea a try
<nisankhindia> foolhardi_: ubuntu uses flatpak , snap etc apart from apt , dpkg etc . Some power users do install packages manually or compiling source codes .. so you may need to read Dpkg , apt and all other available options that used to install or build packages
<foolhardi_> that's fine, snap and apt are the only ones installed by default
<EriC^^> foolhardi_: find /usr/bin -type f | while IFS='' read -r i; do dpkg -S "$i"; done
<foolhardi_> awesome Eric, very helpful
<EriC^^> with | grep "no path matching" at the end for easier reading
<EriC^^> foolhardi_: no problem
<nisankhindia> foolhardi_: some packages may get installed in your distribution out of the PATH than you may need to read more about other facts
<nisankhindia> foolhardi_: example if i do use BREW manager to install packages without configuring the PATH than system search or find feature may not be able to find the packages that installed in your system
<foolhardi_> nisankhindia, sure. basically i once compiled and installed a few projects and i'm hunting for them now since i can't remember their names
<foolhardi_> ok but brew isn't default
<nisankhindia> foolhardi_: that was just an example
<foolhardi_> right
<foolhardi_> thankfully linux has no need for brew
<nisankhindia> foolhardi_: you can use BREW package manager in some cases , if you want OSx apps that not available in linux repository or packages .
<foolhardi_> i see
<nisankhindia> Anyways ... if you can have a look at  logs that keeps all your manually compiled packages that it can help you
<ZaZaQR> ok
<maetthew> I'm a little confused about AppImages. Where should I store ("install") apps that are distributed as AppImages? Downloads folder seems like a dumb idea. Should I keep them in my user folder or somewhere else?
<nisankhindia> maetthew: create a folder as appimages inside home directory or inside download folder , which will help you to remember
<maetthew> k i guess ill do that thanks
<kab0m> Hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome kab0m
<kab0m> i am trying to get a vm(Ubuntu 18.04) working that shares a vpn connection (openvpn + dnsmasq) to other clients in the network...the problem is that i get dns leaks because dnsmasq not only uses the dns-entries provided by the vpn-tunnel but also the ones that are defined before the vpn-connection is established. can someone help here please?
<alive> My usual approach is to disable dnsmasq
<alive> and to rely on the resolv.conf outright.
<kab0m> alive: ok, but i need the dnsmasq-service to share the dns-service to other clients on the network. or do you have another way of doing this?
<andrewrs> I can't seem to launch Terminal or Files. It pops up on the bar like it's launching, thingy spins, but it doesn't open
<andrewrs> 18.10, gnome 3.30.1
<andrewrs> Googled, tried to launch xterm after alt + f2 and that didn't work
<andrewrs> Oddly, I ALSO started having an issue with chrome remote desktop AND youtube videos not playing after a reboot
<tripoloski> hoi
<EriC^^> hoi
<tripoloski> I have a problem with my Ubuntu
<tripoloski> when I close my laptop, and open it again the screen changes black
<nikolam> how do I set resolution on second X session on same display (nvidia graphics)
<nikolam> It always set resolution to 1280X1024 on concole 6, (with startx) when resolution on console 7 is real 1920X1080
<nikolam> I want also 1920X1080 resolution on console 6
<bpords> nikolam: xrandr?
<bpords> nikolam: xorg.conf?
<nikolam> bpords, but for the first X session on console 7, it is OK, for console 6 it is not and I suppose it uses same xorg.conf
<qwebirc82557> drive problem after instalation on login
<blackflow> lemme fetch my crystal ball...
<bpords> nikolam: qwebirc82557 explain
<nikolam> qwebirc82557, well, problem with what drive
<nikolam> You cant't mount USB drive?
<blackflow> !details | qwebirc82557
<ubottu> qwebirc82557: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<qwebirc82557> I made a bootable flash of ubuntu v.14 then installed it on my laptop i was using windows & I was getting stuck on blue screen
<clobato> Hi!
<blackflow> qwebirc82557: You mean Ubuntu 14.04? That's almost EOL. Why do you need that one specifically?
<EriC^^> hi clobato
<satyamjha112> i am getting error when i updated my kernel(ubuntu 18.04.1) and screen gets freezes after this "started hold untill boot process finishes up"
<satyamjha112> can someone help me?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> !details | tripoloski
<ubottu> tripoloski: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<kab0m> How do i force debian to use the dns-servers defined in /etc/network/interfaces instead of the ones in /etc/resolv.conf?
<lotuspsychje> kab0m: this is ubuntu support here
<kab0m> i know, but maybe someone knows? are debian questions prohibited here?
<lotuspsychje> kab0m: freenode has different channels for a reason, ask in #debian please
<kab0m> lotuspsychje: allright :)
<solsTiCe> hi. so I installed ubuntu a long time ago because I couldn't bare gnome shell or wanted to switch back to kde. I wanted unity. now that unity is gone and that gnome shell is a little better, there is nothing left to old me back in ubuntu ? isn't it ? so do I go back to archlinux or not ?
<jeremyb> solsTiCe: I thought Unity could still be installed from a third party
<solsTiCe> never mind, I am fine with the current state of gnome shell. I even use wayland
<lotuspsychje> jeremyb solsTiCe unity is still in the official repos
<jeremyb> ubuntu-unity-desktop
<solsTiCe> well unity is dead. it's still there but no development on it if I am right
<leftyfb> solsTiCe: your question is not a support question and is inappropriate here
<solsTiCe> oh my
<eraserpencil1> hi, is there an article on troubleshooting dmesg error messages and knowing what kernel parameters to put in?
<solsTiCe> I think I am going to begin by leaving #ubuntu. I never got any sort of help here,
<egon__> !weather rostov
<egon__> !weather KJA
<egon__> !weather kgd
<urxtnw> when is lsblk, how come I have all these "loops" dev/loop1, dev/loop2, etc.? they are made by snaps
<urxtnw> when i do lsblk*
<leftyfb> urxtnw: because they are bind mounts for the individual snaps. That's how snaps work
<urxtnw> what is this snaps thing, is it a new package manager?
<leftyfb> yes
<leftyfb> lsblk -f -e 7
<brunt__> I'm new here so having trouble getting to a relavent server, but is does anyone here know about the python OS module?
<urxtnw> leftyfb, thank you
<leftyfb> brunt__: you might be better off asking in #python
<brunt__> how to join #python?
<leftyfb>  /join #python
<urxtnw> leftyfb, how did you know to exclude 7 and what is 7
<urxtnw> i couldnt find it in the man page
<leftyfb> urxtnw: I looked it up
<rdh> brunt__, https://docs.python.org/3/library/os.html
<brunt__> how to ping someone?
<eraserpencil1> ping <ip address>
<wishie> so ive recently installed Ubuntu 16.04.5 (because its an officially supported version for UniFi Video) on a Dell Optiplex, with 2 x 3TB hard disks striped
<eraserpencil1> like ping google.com
<wishie> but according to ubuntu, there is only 1.5T of space
<wishie> if i look at dmesg output, both sda and sdb are 3TB disks
<tomreyn> wishie: how did you do the raid setup? is this hardware or software raid?
<rdh> brunt__, so use python os module to run local command ping ?
<wishie> tomreyn: hardware. intel.
<tomreyn> wishie: do you know the term "fakeraid"?
<wishie> well, i guess its 'software' (via BIOS)
<tomreyn> !fakeraid | wishie
<ubottu> wishie: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tomreyn> wishie: yes, i'd recommend OS managed software raid over mainboard firmware managed software raid
<wishie> the machine is all configured now though
<tomreyn> wishie: the only reason to use intel fakeraid would maybe be that it's supported on multiple OS, including linux.
<wishie> so there is no way to get proper space, without starting over?
<tomreyn> so if you have a multi boot setup you might want to use it.
<wishie> i believe its 'striping'
<wishie> i just dont know why its reporting 1.5T instead of ~6TB
<Drakeson> What is the easiest way to block or honeypot a set of hosts (identified by name, not ip) in a box?  /etc/hosts? local dnsmasq? iptables?
<tomreyn> wishie: i'm not really into using intel's fake raid, but you can read up on how it's supported by mdadm on linux.
<Drakeson> Clarification: by easy I don't mean "point and click".  I mean minimal[ish] config.
<wishie> hmm
<wishie> i wonder if its because its a UEFI install
<eraserpencil1> tomreyn, I finally got my Ubuntu installation up and running...more or less the way I expect it to.
<tomreyn> wishie: can you post the url returned by: cat /proc/mdstat | nc termbin.com 9999
<wishie> ive just left the location of the machine sadly
<wishie> i wont be back there for 12-14hrs
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: i'm afraid i forgot about all the details of the issue you needed to solve there.
<eraserpencil1> tomreyn: just know im appreciative of the help you gave last few times
<tomreyn> wishiei see. well, you can review the output of "cat /proc/mdstat" yourself later, or use the above command to post it online and share it here
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: okay :) you're welcome!
<wishie> i think i can export my unifi video configuration
<wishie> if so, i might wipe the machine and start again
<wishie> its just a 16.04 install with unifi-video added, really
<eraserpencil1> tomreyn: do you know of any resources I can read about kernel boot parameters and what they mean
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: sure, there's documentation on this on kernel.org
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: firefox https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v$(uname -r | cut -d. -f1,2)/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html
<eraserpencil1> tomreyn: I still have some error messages in my dmesg and I dont have suspend or sleep. Is the correct steps solving it just finding the right parameter?
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: the correct way solving it is buying hardware where the producer cares about making it standard compliant and linux compatible.
<eraserpencil1> :)
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: in absence of this, finding the right kernel options to work around firmware bugs is an approach you may have to take.
<tomreyn> (there is also the situation where hardware is new and no sufficient driver support is in the version of linux you are running, yet)
<wishie> ahh the old "buy hardware from manufacturers that support linux" chestnut
<wishie> been hearing that for many a decade
<tomreyn> as long as they don'T just focus on windows, it'll be fine
<eraserpencil1> yea... i got an alienware. Seeing how it's basically Dell, and having loved the XPS, i thought, why not....
<eraserpencil1> regretted getting it as the first computer i ever bought
<tomreyn> but please note we only do support here, no discussions, we have separate channels for this
<tomreyn> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<eraserpencil1> haha ok
<eraserpencil1> tomreyn: am I suppose to debug till I see no more error messages in dmesg?
<luke-jr> Is there a trick to get Ubuntu to boot in qemu these days?
<luke-jr> graphics at the CD bootloader are scrambled, and the kernel panics immediately… :/
<tomreyn> eraserpencil1: no. if something doesn't seem to work right that you depend on / are missing, you shoould try to find a workaround / fix.
<tomreyn> luke-jr: note that especially "gaming laptops" not rarely have unusual hardware and firmware customizations which are then tested (and supported, by drivers, software / firmware modifications) against exactly one operating system, which happens to not be linux.
<luke-jr> tomreyn: I don't see what this has to do with qemu :x
<tomreyn> luke-jr: nothing, and i meant to address eraserpencil1 there
<urxtnw> what would be the main difference between debian minimal install and an ubuntu minimal install. Just packages and repository?
<lotuspsychje> !debian | urxtnw
<ubottu> urxtnw: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<lotuspsychje> we only support the ubuntu side here urxtnw
<lotuspsychje> urxtnw: you could open a poll in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like?
<urxtnw> lotuspsychje, I see, thank you
<lotuspsychje> urxtnw: on ubuntu, there's 2 ways to go minimal: download a minimal iso, or enable minimal during setup
<urxtnw> by minimal I mean minimal iso of course
<yoot> Hello. I've just installed Ubuntu 17.04 I can't see my Wifi on the list. Why?
<blackflow> yoot: 17.04 is no longer supported. did you mean 18.04?
<yoot> nope 17
<yoot> There are a lot of wifi networks on the list but not mine.
<yoot> It is not about the version I guess.
<tomreyn> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<tomreyn> you're about one year late to upgrade
<jeremyb> yoot what wifi card?
<tomreyn> yoot: just doesnload 18.04.2 - it was just released, and is an LTS release, so you got long term support, too.
<yoot> jeremyb: Don't know. What is the command to find it out?
<leftyfb> yoot: please install ubuntu 18.04. You will not get support for 17.04 anymore
<jeremyb> yoot> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | pastebinit
<leftyfb> jeremyb: Ubuntu 17.04 is no longer supported.
<jeremyb> I know and certain wifi cards can't access 2.4 GHz channels higher than 11
<leftyfb> jeremyb: so there's no point in troubleshooting with yoot at the moment. Not until they install a supported version.
<blackflow> yoot: the solution to your problem is bugfixed and upgraded stack in supported Ubuntu 18.04 or newer.
<yoot> it's broadcom bcm4313
<jeremyb> yoot, don't expect it to work on a 2.4 GHz channel higher than 11
<leftyfb> yoot: The fix it to install Ubuntu 18.04
<yoot> Okay... I'll install 18.04
<yoot> 18.04 or 18.10 Doesn't matter?
<leftyfb> yoot: I would go with 18.04 since it's supported for 10 years
<leftyfb> 18.10 will be unsupported in a few months
<blackflow> bionic is supported for 5 years for general public and community edition
<blackflow> +5 is for paid Ubuntu Advantage support.
<leftyfb> ah right :)
<yoot> okay
<leftyfb> wait, that 10 years they mentioned is for ESR?
<jeremyb> yoot change the router to use channel 1-11
<blackflow> (but definitely yes, go Bionic. non-LTS ubuntus are beta grade and development/testing editions)
<leftyfb> jeremyb: They are installing 18.04.
<leftyfb> blackflow: do you have clarification that the 5 additional years is only for ESR?
<blackflow> yes, the official news.
<yoot> jeremyb: I'm not at home. I can't :)
<blackflow> yoot: so you're asking for help for something you can't test the solution you receive, immediately?
<jeremyb> yoot remember it, I haven't seen a Broadcom wifi card work in Linux that was able to use a channel higher than 11
<blackflow> leftyfb: no, wait, it was the interview with Shuttleworth
<ioria> https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/11/17/1748205/mark-shuttleworth-reveals-ubuntu-1804-will-get-a-10-year-support-lifespan
<ioria> but i'am (quite) sure  it's about server/cloud/iot, not desktop
<kab0m> What is the best way to setup a VM as a vpn-router? has someone a guide on hand?
<strive> kab0m, interestig.
<strive> s/interestig/interesting
<Mcl0vin> howdy folks
<kab0m> i have tried but i have problems with dns leaks
<leftyfb> kab0m: you probably want #ubuntu-server
<kab0m> leftyfb: i allready tried with ubuntu-server ;) but i have problems get dnsmasq with openvpn running without dns-leaks
<leftyfb> kab0m: /join #ubuntu-server
<kab0m> leftyfb: thanks
<Mcl0vin> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS here and i am having issues with my network , when i generate netplan no yaml gets created
<leftyfb> kab0m: also, you should state exactly how far you have gone as far as settings things up and where you're having trouble. Not start with asking how to set it up since you've already done that and it would waste troubleshooting time and effort.
<Mcl0vin> and i have to do ip route add default via x.x.x.x to be able to access the internet. otherwise no connection
<kab0m> leftyfb: i wana start from scracth as im getting nowhere :(
<ioria> Mcl0vin, if it's a fresh install, you should have a yaml file in /etc/netplan
<Mcl0vin> ioria: there was and it was working ... but for some odd reason it quit working and when i look at my ifconfig i noticed wrong CIDR of /24 but my netowrk is /26
<Mcl0vin> ioria: and made sure that my yaml file reflected that /26
<Mcl0vin> where is the yaml file that get generated after netplan generate command is issued
<jeremyb> Mcl0vin: /etc/netplan ?
<ioria> Mcl0vin, you mean your netmask is 255.255.255.192 	?
<Mcl0vin> jeremyb: its not there
<ioria> Mcl0vin,  /etc/systemd/network/ is empty ?
<Mcl0vin> ioria: yes my old yaml was configerd with a /26 but when i do ifconfig a /24 was assigned to my ensXXX interface
<Mcl0vin> ioria: standby checking ...
<Mcl0vin> ioria: yes /etc/systemd/network/ is empty
<ioria> Mcl0vin,  set a yaml file in /etc/netplan and specify      addresses: [xxx.xxx.x.xxx/26]   ?
<Mcl0vin> ioria: that is the $1,000,000 how do i do that. what is the use of sudo netplan generate if it doesn't generate sample file at least
<ioria> Mcl0vin,  personally, i have always edited manually that file (just don't use TAB)
<LTCD> When I open Google Chrome at the top in yellow it says it no longer supports the OS I am using. How can I go about fixing this? I did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ioria> Mcl0vin,  you mean you need a sample ?
<LTCD> Weirdly Software Updater seems to detect a newer LTS.
<Mcl0vin> ioria: let me share my previous yaml file
<Mcl0vin> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mcl0vin> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2f5mJXzwwZ/
<esemds> guys i have suspend probelm (both suspend & hibernate), is there any way to fix it?
<ioria> Mcl0vin, looks fine to me
<Mcl0vin> ioria: that is what driving me nuts
<Mcl0vin> so why do i have to add default route manually :(
<yoot> I've installed Ubuntu 18 and it's still the same. You're right I can't see Channel 13.
<ioria> Mcl0vin,  maybe add dhcp6: no  ...
<yoot> Are there any solutions to see channel 13? It's Broadcom BCM4313
<jeremyb> yoot, not that I know of
<Mcl0vin> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JZQ4YRJ5wK/ see what i mean
<ioria> Mcl0vin,  paste   ' ip a', it's better
<Mcl0vin> netmask is 255.255.255.0 it should be x.x.x.192
<Mcl0vin> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D5cHvrQjZx/
<ioria> Mcl0vin,  add dhcp6: no    and reboot
<jeremyb> yoot, you could buy an older Intel wifi card on ebay cheap as long as the computer doesn't have a BIOS whitelist
<Krisostoomus> Hello !!!!!!!!! I need 8 256 million pieces of crystals, gold . ph nr 372 6861327 . e-mail kristjan robam yahoo com . You can come to viljandi !
<Krisostoomus> Hello !!!!!!!!! I need 8 256 million pieces of crystals, gold . ph nr 372 6861327 . e-mail kristjan robam yahoo com . You can come to viljandi !
<tgm4883> Using 18.04, is there any way to make the "program is not responding" dialog box either A) wait longer before showing up (as the program isn't "not responding) or B) disable it for certain applications all together?
<sim642> 18.04 openjdk-11 still ships openjdk 10 instead but from what I read it was supposed to be properly upgraded to openjdk 11 once out, which has been for many months now. What am I missing?
<tgm4883> sim642: no news on it recently it seems https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-lts/+bug/1796027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1796027 in openjdk-lts (Ubuntu) "Update openjdk-11 to 11.0.2 -> Backport it from Ubuntu 18.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sim642> Well yeah, found that report too but I'm really confused about why that's still the case
<tgm4883> sim642: no idea. Honestly this is a really bad precedence to set
<sim642> It's especially weird because it took less than a month since its release for openjdk 11 to be in 18.10
<OerHeks> is the bionic openjsk 10.x version backported?
<tgm4883> OerHeks: no. Version 10 shipped with 18.04
<OerHeks> oh, the header says 10, but the manifest says 11 .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-lts/10.0.2+13-1ubuntu0.18.04.4
<OerHeks> that is why i think it is backported, not sure why it is still called 10
<tgm4883> OerHeks: it's important to note that the package is named openjdk-11, while only including 10 with the express reasoning that version 11 would be backported with the same package name
<ioria> tgm4883,   might help ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/412917/how-to-increase-waiting-time-for-non-responding-programs
<tgm4883> ioria: needing to compile it, sad news. I guess it makes sense though
<tgm4883> I feel like it's happening quicker than 5 seconds, but maybe I need to time it
<ioria> tgm4883,   confirmed here : https://superuser.com/questions/1051526/how-to-disable-the-is-not-responding-message-on-fedora
<OerHeks> hmm 18.04.2 comes with 4.18 .. but i am still on 4.15, howto obtain the fresh kernel?
<tgm4883> OerHeks: you need to install HWE
<OerHeks> i believe we will get that question more often
<OerHeks> oh, HWE, oke .. but not for a fresh install, right?
<tgm4883> OerHeks: correct. A fresh 18.04.2 install already comes with it
<tgm4883> which also means, IIRC, that if you install 18.04.0 you're stay with the shipped kernel while if you install any of the point releases you'll always be upgraded to the latest HWE kernel
<OerHeks> where is ubottu when one needs him :-(
<OerHeks> tgm4883, yes, i remember the 16.04.2 situation
<LtHummus> what happened with 16.04.2?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04 # wopuld do the job
<OerHeks> LtHummus, same situation, upgrading does not give the newer kernel tree, while fresh install does
<OerHeks> reboot, brb
<OerHeks> 4.18.0-15-generic #16~18.04.1
<Mcl0vin> why on my ubuntu 18.04 LTS after a reboot I have to do sudo netplan apply for my box to be able to access the internet ?
<tomreyn> Mcl0vin: what did you install there?
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: meaning?
<tomreyn> 18.04 LTS desktop, standard server, alternative server?
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: server
<tomreyn> can you show some logs?
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: which log
<tomreyn> the full journal since reboot, if you don't mind
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: can you show me how to do that please
<tomreyn> otherwise just anything network related, or -p4
<tomreyn> "journalctl -b" returns the logs since latest boot
<tomreyn> !pastebinit
<tomreyn> install "pastebinit", then you can "journalctl -b | pastebinit" to post it to https://paste-ubuntu.com and get the url
<tomreyn> * https://paste.ubuntu.com
<pi0> i updated bashrc but changes did not take effect
<tomreyn> pi0: logout, login
<pi0> let me restart
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mWMmFCrh4y/
<tomreyn> Mcl0vin: this is your entire log?
<Mcl0vin> yep
<tomreyn> whats the command you ran?
<ioria> ho,  christmas log
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/byPzBKs8Pr/
<Mcl0vin> "journalctl -b |
<Mcl0vin>                  pastebinit"
<tomreyn> Mcl0vin: what's the output of "lsb_release -ds"?
<tomreyn> the second paste you just made contains the same as the last one.
<Mcl0vin> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<tomreyn> whch installer image did you use?
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: honestly i don't recall
<tomreyn> oh this is not a fresh install, sorry, thought you had said so
<ioria> Mcl0vin, /var/log/installer/media-info
<tomreyn> Mcl0vin: can you: ls -alh /var/log | pastebinit
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: its a lab on a vm
<tomreyn> i don't know what a "lab on a vm" is
<tomreyn> please don't PM, use the channel. my client is configured to drop personal messages (unless whitelisted), i just receive notifications.
<rappscallion> hi there, i have a lenovo ideapad 110s running xubuntu and get wifi problems now and then. networkmanager says i am connected, but i cant get any connection. i was opening firefox and was able to reach google, but one second later i could not reach any site with firefox, nor ping to any adress. iw station dump shows signal of -71 dBm, ifconfig shows that i am missing an ip adress. route shows an empty routing table.
<tomreyn> if there is something you cannot share here then just explain why so, or redact the sensitive parts
<tomreyn> Mcl0vin: ^
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: although i have nothing to worry about as i mention this is a testing virtual machine . i don't feel like showing the content of that system
<Mcl0vin> which log are you trying to see
<tomreyn> Mcl0vin: you have an almost empty journal, which is unusual. i wanted to see whether you have other current log files.
<jeremyb> rappscallion: see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2354328&p=13614520&#post13614520
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: in the journalctl -b you wanted to see boot option
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: should i try just journalctl and see what it gives
<tomreyn> Mcl0vin: you can do so, but it won't return more logs of the current boot, unless your system time or systemd-journal logging is broken.
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jKGcMrH7HQ/
<rappscallion> jeremyb: thanks, i am reading right now. btw rebooting fixes the problem temporary
<jeremyb> rappscallion: The first command might fix it then
<tomreyn> Mcl0vin: right, as i said. it doesn't help finding out what your system is doing. you could tell whether you have logs with current time stamps in /var/log, and which, or post dmesg instead.
<tomreyn> Mcl0vin: also, does your /etc/systemd/journald.conf contain any non comment(ed-out) lines?
<rappscallion> jeremyb: the sed command changing powersave = 3 to powersave = 2 ?
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: all commented
<jeremyb> rappscallion: That is the one, it prevents Network Manager from enabling wifi power management
<rappscallion> okay, thanks a lot! i try it and see if the problem occures again. thank you
<pi0> i installed ubuntu 18.04 on my surface pro 6
<pi0> but the apps launch with tiny icons
<tomreyn> https://wiki.gnome.org/HowDoI/HiDpi
<tomreyn> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI
<tomreyn> pi0: ^
<Mcl0vin> so tomreyn back to my original issue .... my .yaml file is configure with static /26 ipv4 address and when i do ifconfig -a i see my interface is configured with the same address but /24 cidr
<pi0> tomreyn: hmm
<pi0> do i need to speficy the app
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: and my box will not access the internet until i do netplan apply
<Mcl0vin> how is networking getting poked when the system boots
<tomreyn> pi0: the gnome.org instructions are generic to gnome-shell
<Kami> holisssssssssssssssss
<tomreyn> pi0: other desktop managers may have different ways to configure such.
<Kami> hay alguien que hable español ???????'
<pi0> oh wow reddit users are not liking gnome
<pi0> for scaling
<Kami> hello pio
<tomreyn> Mcl0vin: you should fix your logging issues before you try to understand why other things dont work
<pi0> hey Kami
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: what/how do you suggest i do that
<tomreyn> Kami: non hablas espanol - /join #ubuntu-es
<Kami> how are you pio?
<tomreyn> Kami: this channel is just for support (in english). do you have an ubuntu support question?
<tomreyn> Mcl0vin: i suggested things above
<pi0> good, but i will do better once i get this scaling to work
<pi0> tomreyn:  which desktop manager dod you use
<pi0> dod = do
<pi0> gmone is the name of the desktop manager?
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g2mHdMg7fc/
<tomreyn> pi0: that's not relevant to your cause. but yes, i use ubuntu 18.04 with the default gnome desktop (with some modifications) currently.
<Kami> I do not speak English
<Kami> heloooooooooooooooo'???????????????????
<blackflow> !es | Kami
<Kami> real name is uxhsijbxnsuwns xd
<blackflow> !sp | Kami
<blackflow> oh hell where's ubottu
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GX9S4HsKJt/
<Kami> español I blakflow
<pi0> tomreyn: so to understand, sorry i am knew
<pi0> what exactly should i look into to resolve this?
<pi0> i wouldnt even know how to change a desktop manager
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: should i just wipe and install fresh ?
<pi0> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/enable-fractional-scaling-gnome-linux
<pi0> is this still possible in current version of ubuntu
<tomreyn> Mcl0vin: looks ok as far as i can tell. except for line 1134 which suggests the system didn't shot down properly previously. does /var/log/syslog have a current timestamp? does it report anything about (systemd-)journald or networking issues?
<tomreyn> Mcl0vin: if a fresh install is an easy decision, this may be a good plan.
<tomreyn> pi0: did you read any of the pages i pointed you previously?
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: syslog does have current time
<tomreyn> ok Mcl0vin
<Mcl0vin> tomreyn: check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9SdQzRQCzd/
<Mcl0vin> ^^ "more /var/log/syslog | grep systemd- | pastebinit"
<physpi> I need halp
<physpi> Having a boatload of screentear on my computer with a monitor
<tomreyn> pi0: as both pages i pointed oyu to try to explain, a "hidpi" (high dots-per-inch) screen is one which provides unusually high (pixel) resolutions. you probably have one like this, since you are reporting that application icons are very small - which is a commonly seen effect of this.
<physpi> Oh yeah, I've also got some applications that don't scale even though I set scaling to 200%
<physpi> I can get them to scale using command line arguements
<physpi> but not sure how to do that by default
<tomreyn> pi0: both of these pages discuss approaches (command you can execute in a terminal) to increase the display size of icons and widgets, so that working on this graphical user interface gets easier.
<physpi> tomreyn: can I have those links?
<physpi> as well
<ishchuktaras> hi
<pizzaburger> Hello all! I am trying to have macchanger spoof my MAC address on boot using a systemd unit. Here is my configuration: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gHhC6SKnjX/. However, it doesn't work. Could any one help me figure out where the mistake is?
<tomreyn> Mcl0vin: lines 53 and 67 state that the ethernet link was properly configured. now i don't know when you rebooted, so i can't guess whether this is the resul of you manually reconfiguring it or whether it was automatically configured at these times.
<tomreyn> Mcl0vin: note also line 40 - i'm not sure whether this is standard, you may want to look this message up.
<tomreyn> physpi: https://wiki.gnome.org/HowDoI/HiDpi https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI
<physpi> ty
<tomreyn> physpi: if you're looking for help with the sreen tearing issue you'll need to provide more context
<um1b0zu> hey all
<um1b0zu> I need help. I'm on 18.04 and I can't seem to connect using my vpn
<physpi> tomreyn: I use a U2718Q with my computer running ubuntu
<physpi> 4K monitor lots of screen tearing whilst watching videos
<um1b0zu> I used the ovpn file and connected to the wizard on the desktop, but when I check my IP address, my IP address doesn't change
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: in case you use network manager to manage this interface, you could just configure it there.
<um1b0zu> am I missing something here? How do I check if my vpn is working if my IP address doesn't change?
<physpi> curl ipinfo.io/ip
<physpi> is one way
<physpi> Also want to check for dns leakaged
<physpi> May also want to consider encrypting dns requests
<physpi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/9qSQDonE/IMG_3018.MP4
<um1b0zu> it appears I am. my ovpn file has 'script-security 2'
<um1b0zu> is that what encrypts dns requests?
<um1b0zu> I'm not a CIA agent here by the way
<um1b0zu> I mostly wanted to set up a vpn for a gaming server I'm using
<um1b0zu> but I just want to make sure I'm actually routing correctly. from what it looks like, I'm still using the same routing and my packets aren't actually coming from the vpn.
<physpi> AMD processor, no idea what graphics are, something integrated?
<um1b0zu> the vpn connection just says, "Connected". but if my IP address doesn't change, how do I actually know it is connected?
<tomreyn> physpi: lspci -knnv | grep -A10 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> physpi: this tells you and us (if you'll post the url herE) what graphics you have
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: Hi! You mean just going to WiFi settings? Under "Identity" tab I see "MAC address" and "cloned address". I could input a random one under "Cloned Address", but that would mean a static one. I'm trying to figure out how to have it randomized every boot.
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: which ubuntu version did you say you're running?
<physpi> termbin.com/dsg5
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: Ubuntu 18.10
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager#Configuring_MAC_address_randomization
<OerHeks> um1b0zu, did you install openvpn network-manager-openvpn network-manager-openvpn-gnome, and restarted networking after install ovpn ? systemctl network-manager restart
<OerHeks> oh
<physpi> Alright, I set the resolution to be used to 1920x1080 and the screen tearing stopped
<physpi> Which is a temporary solution, but not horrible
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: Thnak you, I'm trying it out!
<tomreyn> physpi: if it comes back, you could try to see if it is limited to certain video codecs, or whether this also occurs with an ubuntu 18.04.2 live iso.
<tomreyn> physpi: there are also some intel driver (modinfo -p i915) and X configuration options ("TearFree") which may be of use.
<physpi> tomreyn: I tried looking for the config file, didn't find it
<physpi> Also not sure how to set it
<physpi> exactly, if it doesn't exist do I create one?
<physpi> tomreyn: It only went away because I'm not using 4K
<physpi> not sure about codecs
<tomreyn> physpi: it is created in memory on the fly by X when it starts up, unless you created one in /etc/X11/
<tomreyn> physpi: yeon are server and workstation cpu's which don't usually need strong GPUs, and this one is probably from around 2013/2014, when intel GPU's weren't that advanced, yet (they are still low spec, but got better). so i'm not even sure this GPU can handle a high dpi display well.
<physpi> Gotcha
<physpi> I haven't had issues without video
<tomreyn> *Xeon
<physpi> Let me try flicking a window around
<pi0> tomreyn: shoot i tried different settings to enable scaling
<pi0> anyone here know how to enable in between whole number scaling within gnome
<physpi> no screen tearing tossing a window around
<tomreyn> there is also #gnome
<physpi> Oh, good idea
<physpi> Seems like turning off scaling might stop the tearing issue
<physpi> Nope turning off scaling and it still has the issue
<root_> Good day. I seem to be having trouble with my PC. I'm using Linux Mint 18.04 with a Radeon graphics card. A few days ago I decided to make use of the graphics card by installing amdgpu.
<root_> After I rebooted my PC, I started getting an error about Cinammon being in software rendering mode, as it was running without video hardware acceleration.
<root_> It also says that there could be a problem with my drivers.
<root_> I think it is because of installing amdgpu-pro accidentally.
<root_> As in, the proprietary drivers.
<jeremyb> root_: try on ircs://irc.spotchat.org/#linuxmint-help
<root_> Thanks :)
<tomreyn> root_: that's because we don't support linux mint here, just ubuntu
<tomreyn> good luck
<gambl0re> i accidently xkill'ed my taskbar. how can i get it back?
<root_> Write mate-panel in the terminal.
<gambl0re> what?
<tomreyn> gambl0re: you could just logout and login again. it surely depend son your graphical desktop
<gambl0re> im using kubuntu
<gambl0re> logging out and logging back in will lose my changes?
<tomreyn> gambl0re: root_ was assuming you ran the "mate" window manager, apparently,
<gambl0re> and i cant event logout w/o the taskbar
<tomreyn> gambl0re: won't loose your changes if you save them beforehand
<gambl0re> how do i logout through the terminal
<tomreyn> try alt-f4 while looking at the desktop
<gambl0re> i already have the terminal opend up
<tomreyn> or reboot: press ctrl-alt-f3, then ctrl-alt-del on the text login
<qwebirc96446> Hi, I've tried to create a boot usb and dvd many times now for use on my mid-2010 Macbook Pro. It just won't boot into the LTS build at all. It starts loading up the GUI, then goes back to command line where you see a bunch of stuff that it was doing to load up everything, then eventually stops doing anything other than making the screen blank off and on over and over again until I finally hard power it down.
<tomreyn> gambl0re: "reboot" on a temrinal will also work. save changes first.
<qwebirc96446> The last USB drive I made did that same thing on the live mode where it wasn't actually installed. When I tried to do a straight install, it just does the bongo noise and freezes up after a little bit.
<UbuntuUser> Sorry guys. I'm too hasty :| . I thought he meant the mate-panel.
<qwebirc96446> I have 10.10 installed just fine on a partition, but I would like something a little more recent to work with. Any ideas?
<qwebirc96446> tl;dr, I can't get 14.04 to run on my Macbook pro for some reason.
<tomreyn> qwebirc96446: you could try installing ubuntu server and if this boots fine, see if you can add a gui
<tomreyn> qwebirc96446: why would you want to get 14.04 to run, which looses support in a month?
<tomreyn> use 18.04.2
<qwebirc96446> I only said 14.04 because I didn't remember the version of the LTS
<qwebirc96446> that is what I am trying to install.
<qwebirc96446> 18.04.2
<tomreyn> see what i said about server
<qwebirc96446> Why would I want to go that route? I already have the iso downloaded and would rather just run the desktop version. Would rather not have to go download yet another image.
<qwebirc96446> What I would like to do is to install the new version from within the 10.10 that I was able to install from the old DVD I have laying around.
<tomreyn> because with your hardware and firmware apparently running a current graphical linux desktop seems troublesome
<OerHeks> use a more lightweight ubuntu, ubuntu mate or xubuntu
<ioria> qwebirc96446, can you tell us your hw specs  ?
<tomreyn> "mid-2010 Macbook Pro"
<qwebirc96446> https://support.apple.com/kb/SP584?locale=en_US
<tomreyn> !mac
<qwebirc96446> The try option in the bootloader acts like it is going to start fine because I can see the desktop wallpaper with the beaver on it but then it goes back out to the text screen with all the [ OK ]'s on it. That's when it just starts doing the bit where it goes on and off.
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ioria> qwebirc96446, have you tried xubuntu or lubuntu ?
<qwebirc96446> nope. always tried ubuntu in the past (not on this machine, but in general). thought I would just try it again.
<qwebirc96446> guess that was my mistake for trying the simplistic route
<ioria> qwebirc96446, what is 'simplistic route' ?
<qwebirc96446> downloading an ubuntu distro from the ubuntu website, creating the boot device, and trying to use that???
<ioria> qwebirc96446, with no regards at your hw specs ?
<tomreyn> what you have there is old, and special purpose hardware/firmware, it won't always work with anything out of the box. linux GUIs also develop over the years.
<qwebirc96446> Given the fact that the website says "2 GHz dual core processor or better 2 GB system memory 25 GB of free hard drive space Either a DVD drive or a USB port for the installer media Internet access is helpful" I figured I'd be ok.
<ioria> qwebirc96446, if you like the pain,it's ok; boot with nomodeset
<qwebirc96446> I mean, the whole "with no regards at your hw specs" bit is not helpful considering the site doesn't say "Hey, you with the older shit, this probably won't work."
<ioria> qwebirc96446, try  nomodeset
<qwebirc96446> yeah, that doesn't help me much. guess I'll try to figure out where that goes next. Obviously I haven't done this in a very long time, so I am not remembering much about it at all.
<OerHeks> yeah, please go on with the rant, instead you could try xubuntu on usb
<ioria> !nomodeset | qwebirc96446
<ubottu> qwebirc96446: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ioria> 256mb
<qwebirc96446> ok, so nomodeset let the live version boot up.
<ioria> Intel Core 2 Duo  is 2006
<qwebirc96446> OerHeks, I haven't tried that or the other one mentioned because I don't know what they are, honestly. I just thought coming in here and asking for help with the base version would be alright to do. Apparently not.
<OerHeks> we appreciate your asking for help, no worry about that
<qwebirc96446> well, that isn't really much how it has felt so far. It has felt like general attacks on me for being an idiot.
<OerHeks> some need a push to get to work :-P
<qwebirc96446> Pushing is ok, belittling someone isn't
<qwebirc96446> or making someone feel like a dumbass
<qwebirc96446> So, if I try to put 18.04.1 LTS over the top of my 10.10, I am likely going to have issues, I'm assuming.
<qwebirc96446> I guess I just need to give up on this whole idea.
<ioria> qwebirc96446, we already told you to use a lighter distro ?
<qwebirc96446> I was trying this out on this laptop because with MacOS and Windows run really slowly on it. I am thinking it's because I only have 4GB of ram in it.
<qwebirc96446> ioria, and I'm trying to read up on what that xubuntu is exactly.
<ioria> qwebirc96446, it's ubuntu but with a lighter DE env (xfce); that's all
<ioria> qwebirc96446, the problem it's not ubuntu (main) but the DE; i run 16.04 with 256mb (lxde)
<qwebirc96446> DE = desktop environment?
<ioria> yep
<Bashing-om> qwebirc96446: I run an old 2007 Athlon dual core - 4 gigs of ram is slow with ubuntu as the DE. Runs well with xubuntu.
<qwebirc96446> What I remember from this is from about 2006, so you guys have to understand I'm VERY rusty with it. At least that's the last time I remember working with it. I am not sure when I got this 10.10 disc.
<qwebirc96446> I remember back in the day you had Gnome and KDE.
<ioria> maverick is great; it was my first ubuntu version
<qwebirc96446> I'm guessing it is quite more complex than that
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<OerHeks> and besides these iso's, there are tons of other WM and DE
<Bashing-om> qwebirc96446: Since the 10.10 release the demands on a GUI have grown tremendously :( Now-a-days ya got to have the hosses to run the top end desktops.
<Gerowen> Bashing-om: I haven't fooled with KDE in a very long time, but Gnome 3 isn't too bad.  IIRC, it even has a "simple" mode that turns off all the animations and whatnot.
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: I mess about a lot - presently have 4 'buntu installs. My preference remains as xfce.
<qwebirc96446> Bashing-om, yeah, apparently. LOL Like I said, I was just hoping to put something on this laptop that made it not so miserable to use. :)
<Gerowen> Ah I must have missed that part of the conversation since I just logged in.
<Bashing-om> qwebirc96446: I do mess abot a lot .. my work flow and thought processes ... xfce for the win .
<ioria> the only issue is the support time . 3 y vs 5 y
<qwebirc96446> My main thing at this point is hoping that linux has matured a lot where you can do pretty equivalent stuff on it like you can on Mac or Windows.
<Gerowen> If you're having problems with Gnome or KDE, XFCE is probably the best balance between system resources required and usability/features.
<Bashing-om> qwebirc96446: You may be pleasantly surprised with the Wayland DE .. it does run well on this old hardware .. and is impressive.
<qwebirc96446> Wayland? Is that what is in xubuntu?
<qwebirc96446> Seems like there might be a few too many distros to keep up with. LOL
<ioria> Bashing-om, we have wayland on xubuntu ?
<Bashing-om> qwebirc96446: Wayland is the Gnome3/18.04 alternative desktop environment available on the default install if ya so choose it.
<blackflow> There's no such thing as Wayland DE. Wayland is a protocol. Please people, let's mind technical correctness.
<blackflow> It's still gnome. Mutter is a wayland compositor.
<Bashing-om> ioria: Last I was aware .. xubuntu was not going to support Wayland :(
<ioria> yep
<ioria> only gnome (for now)
<blackflow> it might, with Mir (another Wayland compositor), which is also considered by MATE.
<qwebirc96446> So, why is 18.04 LTS and 18.10 just 9 months? Is .10 like a beta version without the beta label?
<ioria> yes (s a)
<compdoc> LTS only comes out every couple years, but is supported for 10 years now
<compdoc> the others are for testing new kernels and features, before going into an LTS version
<ioria> not sure about the 10 y thing
<Gerowen> Stupid question
<qwebirc96446> hey, that's my job
<Gerowen> I set up SSH on my server ages ago and need to change the login message I get.  However, it's not in issue.net and I can't seem to find what file it's in when I read sshd_config
<Gerowen> It's been so long since I set it up I forgot where I put it, :p
<Gerowen> Just wanting to update that message.
<blackflow> Gerowen: you probably mean /etc/motd
<Gerowen> blackflow: That's it, thanks, :-)
<compdoc> Mark Shuttleworth Reveals Ubuntu 18.04 Will Get a 10-Year Support Lifespan.
<blackflow> Gerowen: note however that on modern 'buntus, motd is dynamic, and /etc/motd is just one component of the entire message.
<blackflow> compdoc: yes but not for general public. the extra 5 yrs will be via ESM
<compdoc> grrr
<OerHeks> i wonder who will run a linux version today, older than 3 years, but this is more subject for #ubuntu-discuss
<Gerowen> Well the server is "actually" a Debian and not Ubuntu system, but I figured the location would be the same.  When Debian 9 runs out I'm going to migrate it to Ubuntu server.  It hosts several services, and a few of them I've had to manually pull in newer deps from the backports and whatnot because the stuff in regular Debian stable is SO OLD.
<blackflow> OerHeks: IoT gadgets primarily and stuff like that.
<qwebirc96446> crap, I've done something to my grub and now it isn't seeing my windows partition or anything. All it says is error: unknown filesystem followed by grub rescue> on the next line.
<blackflow> Gerowen: as old as Ubuntu LTS after 2 years
<tomreyn> authorities and companies who have to certify / review software changes also will benefit from 'static' desktop versions.
<tomreyn> and right, this belongs to -discuss, sorry
<Malgorath> Hello, I just installed 18.04 on a HP z620 Workstation. I had Windows 10 on it and everything was good.  My question is I am looking at a RAID partition that should be 14.x TB but it shows it as 2TB. And ideas or pointers?
<Malgorath> Nvm I'll just seperate the raid array.
<qwebirc96446> I was going to say something about how some filesystems can't read over 2, but then remembered that was GB, not TB, so I dunno.
<qwebirc96446> So, where I am now, on this MacBook Pro I had my MacOS install, Windows 10, and then I put the 10.10 version on it. Well, somewhere along the way of putting 18.04.1 on it, I've messed up the grub on the main Windows partition.
<qwebirc96446> I can't seem to boot into Windows anymore. On the boot screen for it I see my MacOS, the recovery for it, Windows, and Boot EFI as the options to choose from.
<qwebirc96446> When I choose the Windows one, it has that "grub rescue>" bit on it and says "unknown filesystem" above that.
<qwebirc96446> On the Boot EFI option, it boots straight into Xubuntu.
<qwebirc96446> Any idea how to fix it where I can boot into Windows again?
<tomreyn> this sounds like you overwrote some of your windows installation, so it can no longer be booted. but then, this is me suspecting things - yuo're not saying what you did exactly to break it. do you remember?
<OerHeks> is that windows installed in uefi mode?
<spacemanjr> @qwebirc96446, did you install ubuntu on separate partition?
<qwebirc96446> Well, once I got Ubuntu 18.04.1 to boot with the nomodeset option into Live mode, I figured what the heck and tried to install it over my 10.10. It went through just fine apparently. When it got done, it told me I can keep trying it in Live mode or restart. I chose restart. When I thought it was safe, I pulled the usb.
<qwebirc96446> It might not have been safe to do so right then because I saw a bunch of messages start scrolling by. It didn't look like it would restart on its own, so I turned off the computer. I'm fairly sure all the writing and setup stuff was already done because it told me I could restart and all that. If it weren't done, it wouldn't have said that. Anyway, after that, it wouldn't act right in grub.
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: Hey! Just wanted to say thank you, Network Manager configuration woker perfectly. Seems like such a smoother execution than macchanger. Anyways, thanks again, and have a good weekend!
<spacemanjr> @qwebirc96446, can you boot in windows from grub
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: nice, glad you got it to work. have a nice weekend, too!
<qwebirc96446> spacemanjr, no, that's what I'm saying it shows that "grub rescue>" bit and says "unknown filesystem" above that.
<jeremyb> qwebirc96446: Is there an option in BIOS for OS Boot Manager?  I know newer HP's do
<qwebirc96446> this is a macbook
<jeremyb> It might be trying to use the wrong partition when trying to load windows
<qwebirc96446> well, since it is at "grub rescue>" I'm not sure what to do. I don't know how to work with that prompt.
<jeremyb> qwebirc96446: some commands like ls work, you could search to see how to load windows from grub rescue
<MisterMom> qwebirc96446, check this web site out,  https://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/
<tomreyn> qwebirc96446: if pulling the usb key early is the only potential mistake you made there then i don't think this would have caused grub chainloading to windows not to work. but it's difficult to diagnose this remotely.
<qwebirc96446> tomreyn, that's what I was thinking, too. I'm thinking something in the install of Ubuntu 18.04.1 messed it up somehow. And, like I said, I pulled it during the restart process when it shouldn't have made much of a difference anyway other than saving state of the system.
<qwebirc96446> MisterMom, that looks like a good place to start. Thanks. I'll look at that.
<MormonSon> Hello, I am looking at a 18.04 Ubuntu Install with Docker, docker after a recent reboot has failed to start with the error "Error starting daemon: error initializing graphdriver: driver not supported" mentioning AUFS
<MormonSon> any tips on how to resolve this?
<qwebirc96446> Well, crap. Saying "GPT detected. Please creat a BIOS-Boot parition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flagg). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again. Alternatively, you can retry after activating the [Separate/boot/efi partition:] option."
<qwebirc96446> The separate /boot/efi parition lists 2 options, though. That's what's throwing me. Not sure which to choose. I am thinking sda1 is Mac and sda4 is Windows, but that's just a guess.
<qwebirc96446> I'm thinking I should choose 4.
<MisterMom> qwebirc96446, I'm not familiar with Mac dual installs
<qwebirc96446> Yeah, didn't figure you were. LOL Not something most know about.
<qwebirc96446> I'm just figuring 1 is the main MacOS install location. Otherwise, it wouldn't be the first thing to pop up when you hold down option at boot. Just trying to make an educated guess on it, anyway. LOL
<Bashing-om> qwebirc96446: I too not familiar with Mac/UEFI; but could it be that Windows was installed in UEFI mode and 'buntu in MBR (legacy) mode ?
<MisterMom> thats what im thinking
<qwebirc96446> Maybe???????
<qwebirc96446> Don't remember seeing anything like that in the options upon install
<qwebirc96446> I do remember it asking me if I wanted to be automatically logged in and I forgot to check that. LOL
<jeremyb> Sounds like the Live USB was run in Legacy mode
<qwebirc96446> Know how to read the ubuntu pastebin that is put out by the boot repair program? :)
<MisterMom> qwebirc96446, it should give you a link when it finishes running
<qwebirc96446> it did. it put out this http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mbbqY8GYKn/
<MisterMom> maybe someone here can make sense of it
<qwebirc96446> going by what that says, maybe 1 was the main windows location. dunno. confused. lol
<qwebirc96446> I guess if nothing else no great loss. didn't use windows much on that laptop anyway.
<JFlash> hi
<qwebirc96446> just figured it would be nice to leave it as it were
<qwebirc96446> or was rather
<JFlash> can someone help me share my internet connection from my laptop to my ubuntu pc?
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: any option to boot the Ubuntu ISO in EFI mode?
<qwebirc96446> No idea. not even working off that USB anymore. Xubuntu has been installed.
<qwebirc96446> Or, well, it was. Since I tried to run that boot repair it doesn't boot into Xubuntu anymore
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: I think there is a tutorial somewhere on how to make the switch from Legacy Boot to EFI boot
<JFlash> i tried a lot of things like "bridging the wifi and eth0" connections on windows
<JFlash> I never get a ping to work on ubuntu thou
<JFlash> i have enabled ics on windows for the eth connection
<qwebirc96446> Well, don't guess it matters. Boot repair messed it up. Won't boot into Xubuntu anymore.
<RtMF> JFlash: ...proxy_arp?...iptables forwarding table?...sysctl forwarding settinsg? (I have to grep sysctl -a every time :/ stupid meatspace memory bio-goo stuff...)
<RtMF> s/sg/gs/
<JFlash> BtMF, thanks for responding I'm not that computer savvy thou
<JFlash> RtMF, thanks for responding I'm not that computer savvy thou
<qwebirc96446> *tho or though
<RtMF> said bio-goo can't even predict signalling delay to my hands well enough to avoid the occasional wrong-key-first among left/right hand
<RtMF> ...
<RtMF> hard to say well
<RtMF> [at least concisely and potentially hilariously]
 * RtMF shrugs
<RtMF> anyway
<RtMF> lol "among left/right hand" wtf? >.>
<JFlash> RtMF, I was  expecting some box that I could add a number to or checkboxes
 * RtMF nods "I suspect they exist in ubuntu tbh"'
<RtMF> I just haven't done it myself
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: Don't change anything and post that grub repair file at ubuntuforums.org in apple hardware users subforum
<JFlash> how can I diagnose this?
 * RtMF forgot to check which channel, doesnt' drop by here that much, soz
<Bashing-om> qwebirc96446: Frim your xubuntu install running ' [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS ' will tell you if you're booted via UEFI or MBR (bios in this case).
<qwebirc96446> Bashing-om: it doesn't boot anymore since running boot-repair
<qwebirc96446> Bashing-om: thinking I have to start over again. This time I'll wipe the Xubuntu partitions.
<Bashing-om> qwebirc96446: Ouch . I am not litterate now to help :(
<RtMF> but I have in the past had at least one (ndiswrapper-only) wifi card that'd bridge mode just fine in windows and not under linux...this was back when a 400MHz amd? pentium? laptop was just starting to get old, desktop was a 1GHz athlon space-heater, and $CURRENT_PROJECT was compiz-quinnstorm/beryl
<qwebirc96446> It's cool
 * QuinnStorm waves
<qwebirc96446> It's always been learn as you go for me and Linux. :)
<qwebirc96446> Thankfully the reinstall of Xubuntu doesn't take that long and I have nothing on it yet.
<JFlash> hi, where I can get help getting internet connection on my ubuntu linux box?
<JFlash> getting it to work, I mean
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: It appears windows was installed in EFI mode, not sure what Mac OS uses
<qwebirc96446> jeremy31: I'm thinking it is an EFI booter as well
<Bashing-om> qwebirc96446: Win10 is UEFI. make sure you boot the xubuntu installer in UEFI mode also .
<qwebirc96446> at least the newer versions
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: The ISO can boot either way
<qwebirc96446> No idea how to choose that.
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: any boot menu when the USB is in?  With my Lenovo with legacy and EFI enabled I see 2 options for booting the USB
<qwebirc96446> When you boot, it lists two USB icons in the chooser that both says EFI on them. I have tried choosing both and they both start it up.
<qwebirc96446> I'm fairly certain it is booting in EFI mode because in the Apple boot loader where you can select it, that is all that shows.
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: When booted check the command that Bashing-om posted
<JFlash> show I use "brigde connections" to enable my linux computer use my windows laptop wifi connection for internet?
<JFlash> should*
<qwebirc96446> JFlash, why can't you just run a cable to it or use the wifi that the windows machine is using?
<JFlash> I dont own a cable and it's raining strong
<qwebirc96446> shouldn't have to share anything. if one has access, the other should as well.
<JFlash> I mean, I dont have a router in my bedroom
<JFlash> the connection I have is the wifi on the laptop
<JFlash> that's not how it works
<qwebirc96446> you are trying to get the linux box to use the internet, right?
<JFlash> yes
<qwebirc96446> the windows machine is the laptop?
<qwebirc96446> does the linux box not have wifi in it?
<JFlash> I have a yellow ethernet cable that I joined the  2 computers
<JFlash> no, the linux doens have wifi
<JFlash> doesn't*
<qwebirc96446> well, I'm not sure about new computers, but back in the day you couldn't just connect a cable between two computers and it would work. You had to have a crossover cable.
<qwebirc96446> I don't know if newer machines do auto-crossover if needed or not
<tomreyn> they do
<JFlash> I have read that i no longer needs to be a crossover cable
<JFlash> see I can get one computer to connect to the other
<JFlash> but internet doens work and depending on what I change it completely changes the outcome of the ping command
<JFlash> right now ping hangs forever without a response
<qwebirc96446> Bashing-om and jeremy31, it says it is UEFI
<tomreyn> do you have an android "smartphone", JFlash? if so you, can use it to bring the linux system online via wireless.
<JFlash> tomreyn: yeah that's hwo I have done it before, a few months ago. That will be my last option
<qwebirc96446> tomreyn, the linux box doesn't have wireless he claims
<JFlash> for now I would like to try the ethernet option
<JFlash> qwebirc96446: he means use the phone pluged to the usb of the linux box
<tomreyn> JFlash: but, yes, the ethernet connection sharing approach *should* work, too. it may involve more than just click on the GUI.
<JFlash> tomreyn: agreed, but how to diagnose it
<qwebirc96446> In windows, if I am not mistaked, should choose the wifi and ethernet cards and choose bridge connections
<JFlash> yeah that is the last thing I tried
<SimonNL> ipv4 settings, share with other users
<JFlash> ping on ubuntu hangs forever
<tomreyn> JFlash: diagnosing form linux is easy: you try to ping to the internet, ideally by ip, e.g. 1.1.1.1. if it doesn't work, then something is wrong with the connection sharing on windows (which is off-topic here).
<JFlash> SimonNL: It seem I had to disable that to bridge the connections
<lixiyong> 111
<tomreyn> there is ##windows
<JFlash> I got a message like this:  to bridge connections you should choose connections which are not shared bla bla bla
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: I have PM disabled
<JFlash> tomreyn: that makes sense
<qwebirc96446> lol, ok
<browndog> I just installed the Thunderbird snap package in 18.10. Does anyone know where it keeps my profile folder, and is anyone aware of an error message saying that it can't update because "this account" doesn't have the needed permissions?
<qwebirc96446> jeremy31: anyway, yeah, like I said, it is booted in UEFI mode, so that should be kosher with all the other installs.
<SimonNL> https://imgur.com/a/rot7jH4  works for me JFlash
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: try command in terminal> mokutil --sb-state
<jeremy31> Might not work on Mac
<qwebirc96446> jeremy31: This system doesn't support Secure Boot
<fleabeard> hello beautiful people of #ubuntu! I hope you're having a great weekend! That is all!
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: It must be loaded in EFI then as I think the other answer is something about not supporting EFI variables
<qwebirc96446> I think the boot-repair messed up because I chose 4 instead of 1. Looking at gparted it looks like 1 is the EFI system partition is located.
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: grub gets it right if the ISO is booted in correct mode
<SimonNL> JFlash: do you have it working ?
<qwebirc96446> meh, it's all my fault because I am trying to do a triple boot. LOL
<JFlash> SimonNL:  in my case the host is a windows machine
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: somehow it got installed in legacy mode before
<qwebirc96446> jeremy31: I'm wasn't running the ISO at the point of having the no-boot-into-windows issue. It was running off the install on the HD.
<qwebirc96446> jeremy31: I don't think that was possible to do. It has no ability to default to legacy. This machine only does EFI
<SimonNL> JFlash: set it to share connection via ethernet
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: the boot repair info shows otherwise
<qwebirc96446> jeremy31: where did you see that? I must have missed it.
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: Grub2 (v1.97-1.98) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda
<qwebirc96446> that may have been residual from 10.10
<chris349> I have Ubuntu 18.04 thats crashing. Basically Ill be using the computer and it kicks me off to the login screen. I can see some results of this in the journalctl but I cant find any long showing the cause (what exactly is crashing)
<qwebirc96446> where else would it be installed?
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: /dev/sda5 is weird too Grub2's core.img
<qwebirc96446> jeremy31: yeah, not sure what that is about
<qwebirc96446> jeremy31: like I asked, though, where else would the grub be installed if not in the MBR?
<browndog> I just installed the Thunderbird snap package in 18.10. Does anyone know where it keeps my profile folder?
<aymen> hello
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: in EFI, grub files should be in the EFI system partition
<qwebirc96446> jeremy31: there is no EFI system partition
<MisterMom> browndog, do you have a snap directory in your home directory ?
<browndog> Yes, I do.
<browndog> MisterMom
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: look at line 231 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mbbqY8GYKn/
<qwebirc96446> jeremy31: ahh, yeah, that's one of the two options I saw when I ran boot-repair. I chose the wrong one there. LOL
<MisterMom> browndog, did you look there ? im using a regular install of thunderbird so i cant tell you if its in there or not
<browndog> Thank you MisterMom! I just found my profile folder!!!
<MisterMom> browndog,  your welcome
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: line 280 shows the mistake, picked sda4 and made it EFI
<jeremy31> sda4 was Windows
<qwebirc96446> jeremy31: so if I run boot-repair again on the new install, I should choose sda1.
<jeremy31> I wouldn't run boot repair again
<qwebirc96446> jeremy31: I completely reinstalled
<qwebirc96446> And it is still messed up
<qwebirc96446> the grub that is
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: post on ubuntuforums.org in the Apple hardware users subforum https://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328 or search it to see if someone has done this before
<reallymemorable> I have an existing ubuntu laptop and I want to boot a different OS from a USB.
<JFlash> hi, sorry, lost connection
<reallymemorable> How do I get ubuntu to look for a USB when booting
<JFlash> SimonNL: I tried both with sharing enable and also creating a bridge on windows. Here's what happens:
<SimonNL> 0^0
<JFlash> SimonNL:  with sharing I get "network is unreachable"
<JFlash> SimonNL:  with bridge ping hangs forever
<qwebirc96446> jeremy31: Wondering, what does "Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda1 /EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi file!" mean exactly?
<OerHeks> reallymemorable, not, you need to set bootorder in the bios of the machine
<jeremy31> reallymemorable: That is a boot menu option, not Ubuntu
<JFlash> SimonNL: there are some network configs on linux like "dhcp", "link local" etc
<reallymemorable> how do i set bootorder
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: MAC's have no BIOS like settings do they?
<OerHeks> reallymemorable, see the manual of your machine? any vendor bios is defferent
<JFlash> SimonNL: that you have to configure for it to work. but for me it still does not work
<qwebirc96446> reallymemorable: like they said, that is in your BIOS. Hold del or F1 or whatever the BIOS key is and do it in there.
<qwebirc96446> jeremy31: No, not that I've ever seen.
<reallymemorable> ah ok
<SimonNL> JFlash: ethernet on laptop set to bridge and connected by cable to the desktop?
<reallymemorable> so i will look for macbook air BIOS key
<qwebirc96446> There is none. On a Mac, hold down Option after you hear the happy bong noise when it starts
<qwebirc96446> jeremy31: i know you said don't run boot-repair again, but I did. LOL Anyway, it is tellin me a new URL for the output, but there isn't anything there when I try to go to it. Weird.
<qwebirc96446> nm, forgot the /p/. LOL
<JFlash> SimonNL:  selected Wifi and Ethernet on laptop an chose "bridge"
<jeremy31> qwebirc96446: post URL here
<reallymemorable> the macbook air has ubuntu on it
<qwebirc96446> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KkWfxssM7P/
<reallymemorable> its still the option key?
<SimonNL> JFlash: only set ethernet to share
<qwebirc96446> reallymemorable: Yup, that will bring up the loader that lets you choose.
<JFlash> SimonNL: those are diffrent things
<reallymemorable> ah yes that worked
<reallymemorable> thank you guys
<JFlash> SimonNL:  bridge and sharing are alternative from what  Icould tell , i dont try them at the same time
<JFlash> SimonNL:  btw, on ubuntu if the connection is DHCP it never connects to the laptop
<SimonNL> JFlash: I'm understanding you set both wifi and ethernet to shared am I right?
<JFlash> SimonNL:  no. I use them to create a bridged connection, that's something else
<qwebirc96446> JFlash: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-networking/internet-connection-sharing-in-windows-10/f6dcac4b-5203-4c98-8cf2-dcac86d98fb9?auth=1
<JFlash> SimonNL:  another strategy is what you are suggesting, forget bridge and just set ethernet connection as shared
<SimonNL> JFlash: is sharing an option in windows ?
<qwebirc31544> Wlan0 etc is not showing up
<qwebirc31544> Although I do have a networking card
<SimonNL> JFlash: thats the only way I am familiar with
<JFlash> SimonNL:  np. tried that, says "network unreachable on ubuntu"
<JFlash> qwebirc31544:  will read, thanks
<OerHeks> qwebirc31544, did you try these steps? https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-troubleshooting.html.en
<SimonNL> JFlash: try settings it up as I said then disable network manager and enable it again
<JFlash> qwebirc31544: it tells me to choose " Microsoft Hosted Virtual Adapter." but I dont have that option
<SimonNL> JFlash: then run ifconfig in terminal and see if both nics have ip
<JFlash> qwebirc31544: I'm googling about it
<qwebirc31544> Okay
<qwebirc31544> I potentially set it up incorrectly
<qwebirc31544> As at that point I had access to Ethernet cabling
<chris349> I found the log, it says /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg crashed. Not sure what to do with that info...
<ph88> how do i remove "amazon" pre-installed app from the command line ?
<qwebirc96446> Ok, you guys started talking to a new arrival I think. LOL
<steveken> there, don't know why I didn't remember to do that earlier. LOL
<steveken> I am teh one that gave JFlash the link. :)
<JFlash> steveken:  that page has lots of complete information, main instructions is to share connection by wifi, I net to share by ethernet
<JFlash> incomplete* information
<steveken> yeah, well, all I did to come up with that is to search google. LOL
<steveken> you are really wanting windows help anyway because what you are trying to do is from windows and not ubuntu. :)
<steveken> jeremy31: had a chance to look at that new pastebin I did?
<OerHeks> ph88, easy to find in softwarecenter
<OerHeks> it is just a desktop file sudo rm -rf /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-amazon-default.desktop
<faLUCE> Hello. Is there a javascript text editor (with embedded webserver) for ubuntu/debian easy to install? (apt-get)
<ph88> OerHeks, i can't uninstall it with apt ?
<OerHeks> ph88, no
<ph88> what's monodoc ? this is also in my apps
<jamie> Any ideas anyone
<JFlash> steveken:  I agree
<steveken> jamie: Wlan0 refers to a wireless adapter, not ethernet.
<OerHeks> sure it is wlan0 ?
<pi0> shoot i removed my settings
<pi0> with synpatic by error
<pi0> how do i reinstall that
<jeremy31> steveken: The last results look like the Windows EFI entries were removed, not sure why
<steveken> jeremy31: looks like somehow the windows partition is the one that got changed to MBR. To install it, it had to be GPT, so I don't know how that happened.
<steveken> jeremy31: that may be what is screwing the whole thing up
<jeremy31> steveken: not possible for a partition to become MBR but the results from boot repair don't make a lot a sense to me, I thought it must be something about being on a Mac
<steveken> I only figured out that part because when I went back into Windows Setup to try to fix it from there, it is telling me I can do a reinstall because of the partition being wrong.
<steveken> starting to get a bit pissed. LOL
<pi0> how do i remove icons from activities
<pi0> i see a logout, reboot, shutdown
<OerHeks> i think you should not remove those icons
<OerHeks> pi0, on what linux is this?
<pi0> 18.04
<pi0> its a grey box
<pi0> logout
<pi0> more like a short cut
<pi0> i think
<OerHeks> maybe it has something to do with "i removed my settings" ??
<qwebirc84791> Any ideas of help for my networking
<pi0> dang it
<steveken> jeremy31: the overall partition map for the hard drive is GUID, so this is all weird.
<pi0> sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-control-center this repaired it
<pi0> now i need to remove those links
<pi0> in the activitie
<pi0> s
<jeremy31> steveken: Yes and it has an EFI system partition that once had windows boot EFI files only.  I don't think I have any answers for this configuration
<steveken> yeah, something from the change from 10.10 to 18.04 screwed the pooch it seems
<potatowrangler> The redheaded stranger.
<pi0> is there anything better than veracrypt
<steveken> Isn't grub2 core.img the grub bootloader partition?
<steveken> and what does "Force GRUB into: sda6 (for chainloader)" mean?
<mulletman> Has anyone sucessfully installed waifu2x-caffe for Ubuntu?
<mulletman> It seems the only thing out there is source, I think, I am not sure because the only thing I can find for waifu2x caffe for linux is https://github.com/nagadomi/waifu2x-caffe-ubuntu and that leads me to a page thats in japanese
<maetthew> Can I set anything but the default launcher shorcut to meta/windows key?
<maetthew> Oops wrong channel sry
#ubuntu 2019-02-17
<JFlash> hey guys, I finally got it to work the secret is to enable sharing on the Wifi connection and NOT on the ethernet connection
<JFlash> also enable DHCP on the guest machine (linux)
<JFlash> thanks to evryone that helped me!
<OerHeks> good find, JFlash
<OerHeks> have fun!
<steveken> wonder if the windows partition needs the boot flag enabled on it.
<jeremy31> steveken: my EFI partition has boot and esp flags
<steveken> yeah, that's waht the first partition has on it.
<steveken> the best option is to reinstall windows at this point, I think
<pi0> anyone here use pgp
<pi0> is that even useful still?
<compdoc> I wish there was some easy way to encrypt
<PresidentPoop> hello
<PresidentPoop> i am President Poopy-Face
<PresidentPoop> i am going to build a wall made of steel slats and it is going to be ten feet tall
<PresidentPoop> and it will keep all the brown people out
<PresidentPoop> i am the only one who can make america great again
<kk4ewt> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<PresidentPoop> i am the one and only commander and cheif
<PresidentPoop> i am PRESIDENT POOPY-FACE
<PresidentPoop> all shall bow to me
<PresidentPoop> !ops
<PresidentPoop> !ops
<PresidentPoop> !ops
<PresidentPoop> !ops
<cim209> Lol
<noah_h> When I install mailutils do I need to install anything else to get the `newaliases` command to work? Whenever I run it I get: `newaliases: fatal: execv /usr/bin/postalias: No such file or directory`
<Gerowen> What's the name of that package that puts legacy system tray icons into their proper place in Gnome 3?
<Gerowen> Example, to put my Hexchat icon in the top right system tray.
<rfm> noah_h, not sure what's happening to you, but on my system /usr/bin/newaliases is part of the postfix package, not mailutils.  What MTA are you using?  (sendmail, postfix, exim are common)
<noah_h> rfm: postfix, this issue is ocurring in a pretty straight forward Docker container: https://github.com/Noah-Huppert/email-container/blob/master/Dockerfile#L24
<noah_h> I couldn't find a Ubuntu package that provided the postalias file either...
<rfm> noah_h, postalias is in postfix package (although it's /usr/sbin/postalias, not /usr/bin/postalias as in your message)
<noah_h> rfm: huh
<Mystified1234> need help
<Mystified1234> my right click does not open any options
<rfm> noah_on my working postfix ubuntu, newaliases is /usr/bin/newaliases, which is a symlink to /usr/sbin/sendmail, which execs /usr/sbin/postalias.  Alll those are part of the postfix package.  you might check where yours differs (my guess is there is a mixture of MTA packages installed, entirely too many things provide "sendmail")
<Mystified1234> in ubuntu there is nothing it can do
<Mystified1234> works pk in with console
<Mystified1234> works ok in with console
<Mystified1234> I have both keyboard & touch screen netbook
<Mystified1234> Im not very technical
<noah_h> rfm: Maybe installing in noninteractive is screwing something up, like the symlink, I know the configure step asks for user input so I wouldn't we surprised if noninteractive not giving input made it skip a symlink.
<noah_h> thanks for the details, I'll try manually symlinking
<pi0> how do i fine tune ubuntu
<OerHeks> tons of sites with tweaks and tips, a good start could be dconf and gnome-tweak-tool .. and read a lot about it first
<pi0> ebook reader for ubuntu
<OerHeks> software-center
<pi0> dconf and gnome tweak tool
<pi0> found dconf
<pi0> thank you
<pi0> i just did a bold move and installed ubuntu on my new surface pro 6
<pi0> wiped out windows 10
<noah_h> lol usually when I do that it's not on purpose pi0
<rapidwave> I'm having weird audio issues. I can't seem to get much sound no matter if I'm using built-in speakers or plugging in speakers.
<pi0> well no turning back
<pi0> lol i wiped out the backup partition by mistake
<pi0> i tried to find it with gparted but its all ext4 now :/
<pi0> poof gone
<pi0> how do i check which version if gnome i am running
<OerHeks> and what did yo find with bing/google/duck?
<noah_h> rfm: yup symlink worked, ty much
<konrados> Hello. When installing ubuntu (well actually kubuntu, but the responsible process is the same, right?) can I see the details of what is happening? I can't understand why it takes so long - the 2 GB iso file is on a separate drive, and both the source and target drive to about 150MB/s - why does it take almost 2h to install it? I did check 'download updates while installing', yes, but my internet usage is close to zero
<konrados> oh, it's done right now, but for future reference - is this possible to somehow see the details while installing?
<konrados> *do about 150 MB/s
<konrados> it's via virtualbox but I gave it full power. But it just doesn't appear to be used o.O cpu usage is at 20%, and itostat and iotop say that io isn't used that much either, I really have this feeling that there is sleep(rand()*10000);somewhere in the loop or something :)
<konrados> when I *start* it after installing, it works OK, it does use 100% of the cpu and IO and boots very quickly.
<Mcl0vin> exit
<JFlash> is there a channel for linux help?
<JFlash> like linux beggginners or ubuntu help or something like that?
<JFlash> I vaguelly remember there was one
<krytarik> JFlash: There is ##linux, yes.
<dyc3_> How's it hangin fellas
<JFlash> dyc3_:  seeting up a new ubuntu box for javascript dev. how about you?
<d6> Hey guys, does anyone know when is the Ubuntu release?
<guiverc_d> d6, which release?
<mrelcee> 18.04.2?
<guiverc_d> 18.04.2 has already been released officially.
<d6> Really! I am using 18.04... there is an additional.2
<guiverc_d> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-February/000238.html
<guiverc_d> if you `sudo apt dist-upgrade` (or full-upgrade) your 18.04 will upgrade to 18.04.2
<d6> and what's the difference?
<mrelcee> .1. :)
<mrelcee> dyc3_ : I'm in the middle of dong a 18.04.2 setup on a lenovo l440 doing zfs on root, and a bunch of VMs..   goin really smoove..
<Linuxuser> lol
<Linuxuser> so many typos lol
<guiverc_d> d6, if you want to know the difference, why not open the links & read - already provided (in prior link is) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes which includes a 18.04.2 section; most significant is likely HWE
<d6> Ubuntu is really fun and the community is doing such an incredible job not to mention it's free.... I do hope the new upgrade brings even more attractive features, has anyone used it yet?
<guiverc_d> d6, 18.04.2 is primarily just a new ISO for new installs; normal dist-upgrades of 18.04 will get it automatically, but new installs get HWE (or use 18.10's kernel, 19.04 when released, 19.10 then 20.04.. HWE is enabled where it's disabled by default for older 18.04 installs) - it's just a newer ISO in my opinion, like debian 9.8's recent release...  Yes some people love it, most it's a ho-hum.
<dyc3_> JFlash: I've been retheming my set up. I figured it was about time to mix it up
<c3bolla> hey all. Does Ubuntu 18.04 use Network Manager to manage all network interfaces and options? For example, if I want to set alternative DNS servers for my box, do I edit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf, or should I be putting new files in /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d ?
<JFlash> what is this command doing?
<JFlash> cd <Genymotion installer path> ./genymotion-<version>_<arch>.bin -d <Genymotion installer path>
<JFlash> ok looks like it's trying to run the installer passing the current path as an argument to -d
<JFlash> why would need want to do that?
<dyc3_> c3bolla: I would be surprised if 18.04 didn't use NetworkManager
<c3bolla> would systemd report it as a service?
<SwedeMike> https://websiteforstudents.com/configure-static-ip-addresses-on-ubuntu-18-04-beta/
<SwedeMike> c3bolla: you might want to look into netplan as above, depending on if you're using ubuntu server or regular desktop.
<c3bolla> SwedeMike Only file I have in /etc/netplan is 01-network-manager-all.yaml  with this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gKtVS43GYP/ in it
<SwedeMike> c3bolla: right, then you should perform all changes in networkmanager
<c3bolla> otherwise they will be overridden?
<SwedeMike> I don't know what will take precedence. Seems like the easiest thing to set alternative dns servers as you wanted would be to do this in networkmanager gui
<c3bolla> ok. But is it possible to run the desktop version like a server? since it has all the same components, just with a GUI if you need it?
<SwedeMike> c3bolla: yes.
<eva_> hi
<c3bolla> SwedeMike and when other howtos reference NetworkManager, are they referring to the GUI?
<pi0> how do i upgrade to gnome 3
<pi0> with ubuntu 18.04
<murthy> pi0: hi
<pi0> hey
<murthy> pi0: do you know If gnome 3 is backported to 18.04?
<pi0> i just read it
<pi0> how do i upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10
<murthy> pi0: do you want to upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10 or you want to upgrade gnome to version 3 in 18.04 itself?
<pi0> at this point minus well upgrade
<pi0> 18.10
<pi0> since no back port available at the moment
<murthy> pi0: check the section named "Upgrading from Ubuntu 18.04" in this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseNotes
<pi0> will do
<murthy> pi0: where did you see that there is no backport of gnome 3 for 18.04
<murthy> pi0: I just googled and saw that ubuntu 18.04 already has gnome3?
<SwedeMike> c3bolla: you can either use the gui or "nmcli", but it should configure the same thing
<murthy> pi0: let me check package version
<pi0> thank you
<murthy> pi0: ubuntu 18.04 already has gnome 3
<murthy> pi0: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/gnome-session
<pi0> oh wow
<pi0> i still cant get scaling to work correctly
<pi0> i have a surface pro 6
<pi0> so phoenix_firebrd_ so far its been a journey getting ubuntu on surface pro 6
<CarlFK> what's the sudo that logs me in as root?
<pi0> to work with pen and mouse
<guiverc> CarlFK, `sudo su`  --- but no idea if this is what you're after.
<CarlFK> I thought it was sudo -s, but $HOME is still the user that ran sudo.
<mot> Hi, anyone installed mysql? following instructions here https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/8.0/en/binary-installation.html, below table 2.3 and got stuck here https://pastebin.com/ndU1gL0S ... ?
<CarlFK> guiverc: su is it.. thanks
<krytarik> CarlFK: I use "sudo -i" for this.
<mot> a bit noobish btw
<CarlFK> ah right - su is the command, not flags.  -i is really want I was thinking of
<CarlFK> mot - unless you need mysql for something, I recomend postgresql - but both of them you can install with apt, which I would also recommend
<pi0> brb
<CarlFK> mot: sudo apt install postgresql  ->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HKnmwSw5QW/
<c3bolla> SwedeMike it looks like I can override any system settings if I place a .yaml file in /etc/netplan/ and run netplan apply
<c3bolla> referencing https://blog.ubuntu.com/?p=75009 -- https://blog.ubuntu.com/?p=82067 -- and https://netplan.io/examples#using-network-manager-as-a-renderer
<c3bolla> Netplan seems quite new
<c3bolla> Is that the preferred way of configuring network settings on a server now?
<CarlFK> c3bolla: it seems to be the default.  "preferred" depends on who you ask.  (I don't care.. everything mostly works)
<c3bolla> CarlFK is it like 10 ways to skin a cat at this point?
<lotuspsychje> c3bolla: see also #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<SwedeMike> c3bolla: seems nowadays 18.04 server comes with netplan as the default way to set network settings
<c3bolla> cool, ok.
<c3bolla> CarlFK why do you prefer postgres?
<raspberry> tes
<CarlFK> c3bolla: um.. smart people recommend it.  (and seem to make good points, I just go with it.)   and who knows what Oracle will do with mysql.
<c3bolla> to avoid the road taken by Solaris?
<johnlillypod> gday
<vinuchn> hi
<vlt> Hello. I accidentally my ~/Desktop directory (which was empty and named in my local language). No everything in ~/ is shown on the MATE desktop. I re-created the dir manually, logged out and in again but still see my homefir on my desktop. Any idea how to correct that?
<vlt> s/No/Now
<noy||b> Hello
<noy||b> Is anyone around at the moment and able to help me put in a keybinding into ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<noy||b> Because where I'm putting it and then reconfiguring openbox it keeps telling me it's junk lines
<noy||b> Anyone able to help with that?
<noy||b> Come one someone must be awake, there's 1300 people in here.
<SwedeMike> noy||b: patience.
<noy||b> lol fair enough
<ducasse> while you wait you can pastebin the file with your edits so we can see what errors out
<noy||b> Yep doing that now..
<noy||b> I'll paste the rc.xml file and what I'm trying stick in it, and the error I get when I reconfig
<noy||b> I can't even get the pastebin to give me a link
<ducasse> which pastebin?
<up2late> my desktop scren suddenly went upside down, how to fix?
<noy||b> ok, here is the lubuntu-rc.xml file I'm trying to put the new keybinding in - http://dpaste.com/3ND4643
<noy||b> and.. (one sec)
<noy||b> Here is the keybinding I'm trying to put in - http://dpaste.com/1CVBFN7
<noy||b> I've tried to follow a couple of guides on the forum and apparently that keybinding works but I'm not sure where in the file to put it
<mmkumr> I am using i3wm in ubuntu. When I am trying for save as in firefox nautilus is opening but it looks like the window is zoomed.
<noy||b> The places I've tried give me an error when I reconfig, I'll run it again and post that too.
<ducasse> noy||b: put it in after line 472, before the </keyboard>
<murthy> pi0, that is good, I never knew ubuntu can be installed on surface
<murthy> bbl
<noy||b> Thanks ducasse, I'll try that right now.
<noy||b> ducasse:  Thanks heaps it works great.
<noy||b> ducasse:  Is that the only place that could have been put?
<ducasse> noy||b: np. it's an xml file, so you need to follow xml syntax and place things between the <foo>...</foo> tags
<noy||b> ducasse:  So if I want to add something to the applications section I'd follow the same rules sort of thing?
<ducasse> so after <keyboard> but before </keyboard>
<ducasse> the </ closes the tag, same as html
<noy||b> ducasse:  Actually I thought what I was doing there was toggling the un/decorate title bar off and on but it's only toggling a normal maximixe
<noy||b> This emergency computer I'm using doesn't have a HDMI port and the title bars take up valuable screen space.
<ducasse> i've no idea what function you'd use to toggle decorations on/off, sorry - you'd need to check the docs
<noy||b> ducasse: Where would I find those?  I'm very new to ubuntu/lubuntu.
<noy||b> Everything is different.
<ducasse> noy||b: this looks like a good place to start - http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Contents
<noy||b> Thanks
<krytarik> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions#Undecorate - to be specific.
<ducasse> noy||b: try ToggleDecorations
<noy||b> ok
<ducasse> (instead of ToggleMaximizeFull)
<noy||b> boom!
<noy||b> ducasse:  You should do this for money.
<noy||b> ducasse:  Thanks Heaps.
<ducasse> you're welcome :)
<allen> good morning
<ducasse> morning
<ducasse> oh
<krytarik> Too sloooow! :D
<ducasse> yep :)
<rad> people actually here wo
<rad> I was wondering if anyone still used irc wow
<snpresent> ?
<Whistleblower> Well the thing is
<Whistleblower> people are dying
<Whistleblower> people are dying
<Whistleblower> people are dying
<Whistleblower> people are dying
<Whistleblower> people are dying
<snpresent> the answer is: who cares... :)
<aneon> people start dying from the moment they are born
<aneon> nbd
<snpresent> correct!
<krytarik> The Ubuntu kind of dying.. huh. :P
<krytarik> (Enough now though.)
<snpresent> never
<snpresent> you are totallywrong
<snpresent> ubuntu growing fast
<aneon> Linux isn't dying but the Android thing has shrunk the userbase
<krytarik> That is to say, try and don't get off the rails of the channel topic.
<aneon> need a true opensource phone
<snpresent> try kde phone
<snpresent> android is dying too...
<sera_denoir> looking for some input on configuring rtpg-www on Bionic Server.  I got rtorrent install and confirmed working, used the (very dated) info from here to theoretically get the apache page set up righ https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1376455&p=8710408#post8710408 ... but I can't get a working web page (best I've gotten so far is what looks like a perl script in plain text in my browser)
<aneon> kde phone is not mainstream
<snpresent> aneon, librephone5 google it
<aneon> not in market yet
<aneon> libreum or something
<snpresent> yes
<aneon> Google Android data pimping is excessive
<snpresent> opensource phone for now is just a joke...
<snpresent> even kaios for phone is closed source
<krytarik> There is #ubuntu-offtopic too btw.
<snpresent> ok
<snpresent> shut up now
<krytarik> I'm guilty though on instigating it further. :P
<snpresent> :)
<krytarik> sera_denoir: Sounds like something better suited for #ubuntu-server
<sera_denoir> krytarik: ah, thanks ... i was looking on the irc listing on ubuntu's website and i didn't see that listed
<aldcor> Hi! I  have 18.04. I installed Pulseaudio volumecontrol to get my mic running properly. It was fine until I rebooted. After reboot, i have no sound. I did purge and then installed pulseaudio again and also did force reload. Still no sound. That's how it looks on setting https://imgur.com/a/tACO5xj
<aldcor> it was extrernal mic i wanted to make work that's why i installed pulseaudio volumecontrol
<tomreyn> if something breaks after reboot, it's usually either because the package providing this something (or a package this somethign depends on) was updated, or because you reconfigured something which affects this something since.
<tomreyn> but more likely the latter
<aldcor> tomreyn, do you know how i can get back to default sound settings?
<tomreyn> also, log files can help analyzing isuues
<tomreyn> no
<aldcor> you just said obvious things .. why 'answer' at all? :D
<tomreyn> you didnt seem to have reviewed your logs, or didnt share your findings
<aldcor> i just got my sound back. i removed pulseaudio server which i installed with software manager i guess
<aldcor> [solved]
<tomreyn> so maybe the hint that you may have broken it by myking changes to your system *may* have put you on the right path after all.
<tomreyn> *making
<forester> Hullo. Please tell me how to open port 2100?
<aldcor> tomreyn, yes although i have figured it out before coming here.. I just could not unterstand what exactly i have to remove or reinstall.
<aldcor> Anyway, my next question is about log file. According to wiki, log file is in  ~/.config/pulse/client.conf  or  ~/.pulse/client.conf - but i have no such file or directory
<blackflow> forester: ports are "open" by having a process listen on them. and if you're talking about a firewall, then you need to give more detail as no firewall is active by default in Ubuntu, it's something you would've explicitly configured.
<aldcor> oh i got it wrong..
<aman_> Hello
<aman_> guys need little help
<tomreyn> !ask | aman_
<ubottu> aman_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<forester> blackflow: There is a game Warzone2100. I am going to host a multiplayer game. And application says "No UPnP device found. Configure your router/firewall to open port 2100!"
<tomreyn> forester: what they mean is that this port needs to be made reachable from the internet.
<aman_> when I run command (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:papirus/papirus) and also for any other ad-apt-repository command , it just ask for password and then just do nothing
<tomreyn> so you'll likley need to set up port forwarding of this internet (WAN) port to your computer's (LAN) IP address on the same port.
<tomreyn> aman_: just because it didn't output anything doesn't mean it didn't work.
<tomreyn> forester: which ubuntu version are you running by the way?
<aman_> tomreyn: it don't end , it just do nothing . I have to press ctrl+c to stop it.
<aman_> i have kde neon 5.15.0 (ubuntu 18.04)
<tomreyn> aman_: i see. maybe there are networking issues. run this in a terminal: " curl https://ppa.launchpad.net " - does it report that "<p>The document has moved <a href="https://launchpad.net">here</a>.</p>"
<forester> tomreyn: I use debian
<tomreyn> forester: then why are you cross posting to #ubuntu ?
<aman_> it is basically ubuntu
<Ben64> nope
<forester> tomreyn: DEVUAN 2.0 indeed.
<tomreyn> forester: this doesn't explain it either.
<forester> tomreyn: Ubuntu uses Debian testing. Therefore there is no difference.
<tomreyn> forester: please note that we only provide ubuntu support here.
<blackflow> forester: that's wrong, there is huge difference
<aman_> tomreyn:  i just ran  curl https://ppa.launchpad.net command
<aman_> i got this
<aman_> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">
<aman_> <html><head>
<aman_> <title>302 Found</title>
<aman_> </head><body>
<blackflow> !pastebin | aman_
<ubottu> aman_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blackflow> srsly, man.... srsly....
<forester> blackflow: I used Mint and Ubuntu and Ubuntu Mate and could say exactly there is no difference (except quality).
<blackflow> forester: there is no netplan in debian to begin with. and you use devuan so that's even worse, no systemd
<tomreyn> forester: there's no use in discussing, please don't bring your non ubuntu questions here in the future. thanks.
<blackflow> forester: huge difference and indeed, no use in discussing. this is not relevant for #ubuntu.
<tomreyn> aman_: so your system is able to reach https://ppa.launchpad.net fine. the reason i asked you to run this command was to make sure that's the case.
<tomreyn> aman_: you can try running the command to add the ppa again, maybe it wil work out this time.
<aman_> i tried again i just do nothing
<tomreyn> aman_: you can try with the --massive-debug option
<aman_> tomreyn: what is the full command
<tomreyn> aman_: if you previously ran "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:papirus/papirus", you could now run "sudo add-apt-repository --massive-debug ppa:papirus/papirus"
<tomreyn> aman_: so you just got disconnected, maybe there are indeed network issues?
<aman_> just accidentlly pressed ctrl+alt+backspace
<tomreyn> aman_: which desktop are you running there?
<aman_> desktop environment? or pc name?
<tomreyn> desktop environment. ctrl-alt-backspace is disabled by default on ubuntu, so i'm wondering whether you run one which enables it. or did you enable it?
<aman_> tomreyn: please check this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xYwzKjHzpY/
<aman_> i enabled it
<tomreyn> this trace doesn't tell very much, the debug output might.
<tomreyn> it just satest that at the point you pressed ctrl-c, add-apt-repository was in progress of getting information from ppa.launchpad.net
<tomreyn> *it just states
<aman_> so where is the problem you think
<tomreyn> something network related. hard to tell. does "sudo apt-get update" work without warnings or errrors?
<tomreyn> and what about the debug output, is there any?
<aman_> sudo apt-get update working perfectly without any warnings or errors.
<aman_> how to get debug outpu
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> aman_: if you previously ran "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:papirus/papirus", you could now run "sudo add-apt-repository --massive-debug ppa:papirus/papirus"
<aman_> tomreyn: I just ran (sudo add-apt-repository --massive-debug ppa:papirus/papirus) and pressed ctrl+c to stop it and this is what i got- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Scmy7w7cfR/
<tomreyn> aman_: so there was no output above "^CTraceback (most recent call last):" ?
<aman_> nothing above "^CTraceback (most recent call last):"
<tomreyn> okay, then the debug option doesn't help us find out what the issue is.
<tomreyn> aman_: you can work around this for now by manually configuring the PPA. see "adding this ppa to your system" -> "technical details about this ppa" at https://launchpad.net/~papirus/+archive/ubuntu/papirus
<tomreyn> be sure to "choose your uubntu version".
<aman_> i downloaded .deb file for that
<tomreyn> well that's not the best approach
<tomreyn> and either won't solve the issue with apt-add-repository you're having.
<aman_> from github page of paprius
<tomreyn> you'd better use the ppa
<aman_> ppa dont work
<aman_> i kow i will not get updartes
<tomreyn> i just explained how you can make it work.
<tomreyn> aman_: actually i didn't explain it enough. so what you can do is this: echo 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/papirus/papirus/ubuntu bionic main' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/papirus-ppa.list; curl 'https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?fingerprint=on&op=index&search=0x9461999446FAF0DF770BFC9AE58A9D36647CAE7F' | sudo apt-key add -
<tomreyn> this is basically what add-apt-repository would do.
<tomreyn> aman_: actually i didn't explain it enough. so what you can do is this: echo 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/papirus/papirus/ubuntu bionic main' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/papirus-ppa.list; curl 'https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xE58A9D36647CAE7F' | sudo apt-key add -
<tomreyn> ^ fixed, the first one was wrong
<tomreyn> aman_: once oyu did this you have the ppa configured s you can then "apt-get update" and "apt-get install ..." from it.
<tomreyn> s -> so
<aman_> tomreyn: i just used that command and it worked
<aman_> it is in list after running apt-get update
<aman_> tomreyn: thanks for help...
<tomreyn> Amany: very well. i suggest you "sudo apt-get --reinstall install software-properties-common"
<tomreyn> this is the package which provides the add-apt-repository command.
<aman_> i am gettingproblem in adding ppa in ubuntu please help
<blackflow> !details | aman_
<ubottu> aman_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<aman_> when I add ppa (for example-sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tista/adapta), after getting root password, terminal just dont do anything; nothing printed further
<aman_> ubottu:  when I add ppa (for example-sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tista/adapta), after getting root password, terminal just dont do anything; nothing is printed further
<ubottu> aman_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blackflow> aman_: did you not just receive help for this a few minutes ago?
<SimonNL> usually a good sign I've been told aman_
<aman_>  when I add ppa (for example-sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tista/adapta), after getting root password, terminal just dont do anything; nothing printed further
<SimonNL> means there is nothing to complain about aman_
<aman_> why to complain about me?
<aman_> i just need help
<tomreyn> aman_: i wrote this when you had already left: i suggest you "sudo apt-get --reinstall install software-properties-common". this is the package which provides the add-apt-repository command.
<tomreyn> SimonNL: what actually happens for aman_ is that the add-apt-repository command gets stuck, doesn't quit, aman needs to ctrl-c.
<tomreyn> i couldn't grasp this from this explanation either, the first time.
<aman_> tomreyn: just used that command reinstalled successfuly, but ppa adding not working . Should i logout or restart?
<tomreyn> aman_: i doubt either will make a difference
<SimonNL> Oh...
<aman_> ok meet you after restart.
<SimonNL> remarkable
<tomreyn> aman_: can you install "pastebinit" and run this: cat /etc/os-release /proc/version /proc/cmdline | pastebinit
<tomreyn> oh gone
<konrados> Hello - philosophical question I have now - why the very thing ubuntu does after installation (well, at least kubuntu) is upgrading things, with 99% CPU and io usage? It clearly isn't a cool experience for ppl who want to try a linux for the first time.... for them it's just slow as hell.  Can't it be delayed or ioniced & niced?
<aman_> tomreyn:tried after restart, didn't worked.
<tomreyn> aman_: so... as i predicted. can you install "pastebinit" and run this: cat /etc/os-release /proc/version /proc/cmdline | pastebinit
<blackflow> konrados: wait until you start the calculator. a snap that takes 10+ seconds to boot up.   anyway, that's more suitable to #ubuntu-discuss
<tomreyn> konrados: 99% CPU usage is not the default experience there, for most people it's hardly noticable, i'd think.
<tomreyn> s/most/those with current hardware/
<konrados> blackflow, ok, trying calculator :)
<blackflow> it's noticeable even on a not-so-weak i5-4460 with SSD disk and a buncha gigs of RAM
<konrados> that ^
<aman_> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/qt2YXwNK
<konrados> My current machine maybe isn't the most powerful on the planet, I would say it's just a bit below average, but not too much
<tomreyn> aman_: this channel only support official ubuntu releases.
<konrados> And it indeed takes only about 10 minutes, fine, but what I'm saying is that those are very important 10 minutes :) Anyway, I have a more specific question now :)
<blackflow> konrados: consequence of modern, cover-as-many-use-cases-as-possible desktop linux setups. and ubuntu doesn't help at all with default snaps.  but, again, this is really more suitable to #ubuntu-discuss
<konrados> yes yes, ok, I'm done with this one :)
<aman_> tomreyn:ok thanks I will talk will kdeneon
<tomreyn> aman_: and you knew this before.
<aman_> i told before that i have kde neon
<konrados> oooh, I also thought we can talk about any ubuntu flavor here :( As soon as the problem seems to be more generic, not distro-specific. So TIL :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tomreyn> aman_: right, so our both's mistake there.
<tomreyn> konrados: any official flavour is fine
<tomreyn> !flavours
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<konrados> ah, ok, got it! Thanks.
<u0_a44> bshss
<u0_a44> xhhd
<u0_a44> dg
<u0_a44> hello
<u0_a44> can somebody talk to me
<ryuo> "The user left, unsatisfied. This reporter asks, was there a better way?"
<Supekfra> ich bin Supekfra
<Supekfra> du?
<jeremy31> spreche deutsch nicht
<rapidwave> I have AMD Kabini A8-4710 and having trouble getting sound
<rapidwave> Trying to find right driver package to make sure drivers are installed.
<tomreyn> rapidwave: that's not how this usually works on linux.
<tomreyn> rapidwave: most drivers come prepackages with the kernel, and things will either work out of the box, or not, or partially, and you may be able to improve the situation by changing driver options, or with a newer kernel version.
<rapidwave> I'm using latest non-KVM kernel
<tomreyn> what is a "non-KVM kernel"?
<tomreyn> latest to what?
<tomreyn> "AMD Kabini A8-4710" does not seem to exist, do you mean "AMD Kabini A8-7410"?
<Supekfra> welcom to the board
<tomreyn> Supekfra: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Supekfra> tomreyn no sir
<tomreyn> Supekfra: then please chat elsewhere. ubuntu support is the only purpose of this channel. as i'm sure you're well aware.
<Supekfra> what can i do in here?
<Supekfra> im sorry tomreyn
<Supekfra> im new i  here
<Supekfra> can you tell me where can i chat?
<segundo> buenas!!.. Quien se anima a ayudarme a reestablecer la contraseña root??!!..
<tomreyn> !ot | Supekfra
<ubottu> Supekfra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Supekfra> speak english
<tomreyn> !es | segundo
<ubottu> segundo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<segundo> Who is encouraged to help me re-establish the root password?
<kostkon> segundo, noone per channel's guidelines
<blackflow> kostkon: huh?
<Exterminador> hello guys. i have a /64 IPv6 block and i'm trying to assign more IPv6 addresses to my machine. but `ifconfig` doesn't show any IPv6 addresses: https://termbin.com/ay0a ; my netplan config file: https://termbin.com/6aoi ; any ideas?
<tomreyn> segundo: you should use sudo, have passwordless root
<kostkon> !root > blackflow
<ubottu> blackflow, please see my private message
<blackflow> kostkon: that's bs
<segundo> forget the user password too! .. The grub is without a password !! ..
<segundo> I'm using ubuntu mate
<blackflow> segundo: so what's really your question here?
<segundo> I want to regain full control of my pc !!
<blackflow> yah, that's how you do it
<tomreyn> Exterminador: put the ipv6 subnet prefix into quotation marks. but do you really need the full block assigned to this single system?
<Exterminador> i need a few more IPs (public service, one IP per user)
<tomreyn> i see
<Exterminador> https://termbin.com/3gd7 > what's wrong here? i have another machine with the same example of the netplan conf and all works fine
<Exterminador> this configuration https://termbin.com/3q0m in another machine works
<tomreyn> hopefully those systesm' aren't on the same network
<umhello> g'day everyone
<umhello> anyone here?
<umhello> well
<tomreyn> Exterminador: check what systemd-networkd logs.
<umhello> so acpi -b
<umhello> shows 100%
<umhello> and last full capacity 74%
<umhello> is it possible to make it
<umhello> so that upower's show 100%
<tomreyn> hi umhello.
<tomreyn> !enter | umhello
<ubottu> umhello: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<blackflow> umhello: please don't hit <enter> so frequently
<umhello> sorry, bad habit of mine
<Exterminador> huh? ens18: could not set address: Permission denied
<Exterminador> what's wrong with this machine? same provider of the other machine i have, but having this problem..
<tomreyn> Exterminador: this can point to a hardware issue.
<Exterminador> I'm going to contact the provider
<blackflow> Exterminador: can you add it manually from the command line, with ip ?
<blackflow> dont' use ifconfig btw
<Exterminador> i don't know the syntax to add via command line. i use `ifconfig` because i'm used to it
<blackflow> ifconfig is deprecated and lacking some functionality that ip solves
<tomreyn> so it's time to get used to "ip"
<blackflow> right, so anyway, can you    ip addr add <ipv6 here>/64 dev ens18     ?
<Exterminador> lemme try
<umhello> so um does anybody know how to make it so that upower's percentage would be 75%? acpi -b shows "Full, 100%", so it is full charged even though it's at 75% capacity.
<umhello> oi I mean so that it'd be 100%
<Exterminador> what? RTNETLINK answers: Permission denied
<tomreyn> grep '' /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/*/disable_ipv6
<tomreyn> any 1's there?
<tomreyn> umhello: this is really a hardware / firmware thing, i suggest you ask in ##hardware
<Exterminador> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/2lle
<tomreyn> Exterminador: so what does this tell you?
<Exterminador> seems that IPv6 is disabled?
<tomreyn> correct.
<tomreyn> undo the configuration change you made and it'll work
<tomreyn> ubuntu doesn't disable ipv6 by default
<Exterminador> I didn't edited those. so probably a mistake in the host side?
<tomreyn> or maybe you'r enot using ubuntu?
<tomreyn> Exterminador: how did you install?
<Exterminador> Ubuntu 18.04.2
<Exterminador> I've requested the VPS from Contabo
<tomreyn> and it came preinstalled with what they call ubuntu?
<Exterminador> well, they probably tweak the image/settings
<tomreyn> if it came preinstalled like this, that's what it sounds like
<Exterminador> but 'lsb_release -a' says Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<Exterminador> tomreyn: but it's solved now :D
<Exterminador> thanks for the help folks
<Exterminador> you're truly amazing
<tomreyn> Exterminador: if they don't document how their images deviate from a default ubuntu installation,. you should probably ask them to do so.
<blackflow> lol
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<Exterminador> tomreyn: I'll warn them about that for sure
<blackflow> no sorry, had to laugh, not at you, but at any notion of asking hosting companies to document the stupidities they do to default images
<blackflow> one of many reasons I debootstrap my installations.
<Exterminador> It's stupid that they offer /64 blocks and then disable IPv6
<Exterminador> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<blackflow> but Contabo is a "gem" in itself
<Exterminador> they've been working fine for the last 2y
<Exterminador> that's all that matters to me xD
<blackflow> perhaps Canonical can enforce the trademark more strictly. There already was a lawsuit against OVH but what OVH did was far worse: they added a custom grsec kernel to their "Ubuntu" installations
<blackflow> (so, what I mean is, perhaps "report" trademark violations ;) )
<q9> Hi, i have modified /usr/share/x11/symbols/ua and added it to /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/excludes. However when i reinstall xkb-data it gets removed. How do i tell dpkg to leave it alone?
<Exterminador> finally all works smoothly! you guys never stop surprising me. such a trivial thing and I had no idea where to look for
<siginal> yyyy
<siginal> how                                                                                        please help on program execution
<blackflow> !details | siginal
<ubottu> siginal: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<blackflow> q9: you don't. you should never change files installed by packages, that aren't under /etc. you need to figure out how to override /usr/....  configs/files through /etc or through local ~/... config
<antu456> Hi, I'm trying to get IPv6 working on my home server. It works out of the box on my desktop pc (tested with "ping6 ipv6.google.com"). But on my server I get 'connect: Network is unreachable', I tried putting "iface eno1 inet6 dhcp" into /etc/network/interfaces and restarting the networking service but that didn't help. How could I troubleshoot this?
<blackflow> q9: quick googling found this, see if that works: https://www.vinc17.net/unix/xkb.en.html
<blackflow> antu456: which ubuntu?
<antu456> blackflow: homeserver is Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS, desktop is 18.04
<blackflow> antu456: iirc restarting the service didn't work for quite some time. tried ifdown+ifup ?
<blackflow> antu456: also consider that inet6 dhcp requires dhcpv6 which mightn not be available in your network. use "auto" instead of "dhcp" in that stanza to try SLAAC
<antu456> blackflow: I did "sudo ifdown eno1 && sudo ifup eno1" and it resulted in "Failed to bring up eno1" but the network still works. I'll try changing "dhcp" to "auto" now. :-)
<antu456> blackflow: this seems to have worked. Now I can ping ipv6.google.com. Thanks alot!
<knstn> Ubuntu 14.04.05 LTS, i'm in the initial login screen, i type my passwd, and it doesn't login, it justs shows again the login screen. lightdm is runninng normally
<tomreyn> knstn: press ctrl-alt-f3, then login there. can you?
<knstn> yep, i'm logged to vty
<knstn> tty3
<tomreyn> maybe it's trying to warn you that you'll loose support shortly
<tomreyn> do you have any pending updates? if so, install them.
<knstn> yeah, it shows updates. i'll do it.
<tomreyn> https://blog.ubuntu.com/2019/02/05/ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-end-of-life
<tomreyn> knstn: ^ and read this in case you're not aware
<curlyears> hello.   I downloaded a .ISO of 18.10 yesterfday, into my 18.04 system.  When the OS asks me what to do with the file, one of the choices is to "restoire an image to x" where X is chosen from a list of prsented deviuces.  Alll it offers me, though is my two HDDs and my SSD.  My DVD burner shows up, but is greyed out?  Whyfor?
<curlyears> the DVD bruner does work (at least, as a reader)
<curlyears> anayone have any suggestions?
<urxtnw> curlyears, what are you trying to do
<tomreyn> curlyears: you either chose (or previously set this as a default for iso files)  to open this iso file using the "image writer" application, which then offers these options. this application cannot write to optical media.
<tomreyn> you can right-click the iso file in nautilus and select "open with other application", then select an application which can write to optical media, such as brasero.
<curlyears> tomr:    ahhh...then I would have to save the iso image to HDD first, right?
<tomreyn> curlyears: not necessarily, but it's probably a good idea, yes.
<curlyears> thatn you tomreyn
<curlyears> thank
<sou> boo
<azrael_> anyone else have an issue with NV Drivers 4.10 on 18.10 where X will only start after you flick between tty1 to tty2 and back a few times before it starts ?
<DOSfan> What's a #channel where I can ask networking questions .. I have a router in the room next to me and I can't connect to it (or even ping it).
<tomreyn> hmm, a channel to ask network questions in. maybe ##networking ?
<DOSfan> lemme try that.
<DOSfan> well I do get dumped to an overflow place .. it's a start
<jozefk> o/
<jozefk> How do I get btrfs on Kubuntu 18.04 KDE partition manager?
<rapidwave> I'm having trouble installing qemu https://gist.github.com/ojabi/4054fec0ba9aa3c4e36dfd564bc5791c
<dondada> Hola! Im using ubuntu 18.04 and I'm pretty sure a neighbor has hackd my network. all my devices act wierd. Now I having a look at my files in /var/run. I found a file named boltd, what I understand this is some kind of thunderbolt file.. Im not using any thunderbolt device. Should it be there?
<dondada> why do I have boltd file in /var/run??
<tomreyn> dondada: /var/run/boltd is created by the "bolt" package. is this package installed? apt list bolt
<tomreyn> dondada: your approach to testing whether your system is compromised is not the best, though.
<dondada> Thanks for the answer @tomreyn I have not installed the bolt package
<tomreyn> dondada: so "apt list bolt" reports that it is not installed?
<dondada> tomreyn no it says it is installd. Like this -> bolt/bionic-updates,now 0.5-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 amd64 [installed] and 1 more version. Use ggear "-a" to see it
<ioria> bolt is a dependency of gnome-shell
<tomreyn> dondada: so this is entirely normal.
<dondada> ioria I see gnome-shell is installd.
<tgm4883> which goes back to "your approach to testing whether your system is compromised is not the best, though."
<tgm4883> I'd even go as far as saying, I'm pretty sure you weren't hacked
<dondada> tomreyn that feels good. Now I just have to double check all the other files.
<ioria> dondada, it's just a system daemon ; ps -A | grep bolt
<tomreyn> good luck checking 'all the other files'
<tgm4883> double checking every file seems like A) A huge waste of time and B) Not going to actually validate anything
<tgm4883> dondada: checking the way that you just did is pointless. How about you instead start from the beginning
<tgm4883> dondada: what does "all my devices act wierd." mean? Do they shut down randomly? Are they only in grey scale? Do they all do an Irish jig, but you are nowhere near Ireland?
<dondada> tgm4883 not? how can you say that? like I said, all my devices have been acting weird. my galaxy, my tab and me girlfriend phone. On my GF phone we found websites like (amason-aws, how to hack linux and a lot more, azure, lazyscript....) so Im pretty sure I WAS hacked atleast. Her ex boyfriend is pretty usgly so to say..
<tgm4883> dondada: well, I provided as much proof as you did
<dondada> tgm4883 Thay have been shutting down randomly, and I have been starting over a lot of times now but Im pretty sure its on some cloud or something..
<dondada> clamd also found warnings
<tgm4883> dondada: sounds like you need to get local law enforcement involved, rather than try to clean up all the evidence...
<dondada> tgm4883 I have been informing them but atleast here they not do anything about it..
<ioria> The first 24h  after a crime are crucial
<browndog> Hello beautiful people. I installed a program called cqrlog from the Ubuntu Software Center, didn't like it, and then tried to uninstall it (also using the software center). I got an error message:
<browndog> Error whie installing package: installed cqrlog package post-removal script subprocess returned error exit status 1
<browndog> Now I can't install any packages from the software center, because anytime I try I get the same error message that references the cqrlog package. Any ideas?
<laptop> any lightweight alternatives to fail2ban
<dondada> tgm4883 tomreyn is spice-vdagentd also normal in /var/run?
<tgm4883> laptop: fail2ban is too heavy?
<ioria> browndog, paste  dpkg -l | grep cqrlog
<browndog> ioria: I'll do that right now.
<tomreyn> dondada: i won't go over every file system object one by one with you.
<tgm4883> dondada: that's not.... You can't verify anything that way
<browndog> rH  cqrlog                                                      2.0.5-3ubuntu1                                amd64        Advanced logging program for hamradio operators
<tomreyn> dondada: i totally agree with what tgm4883 told you on what you shoudld do.
<tgm4883> dondada: here's the thing. If you think someone gained access to your system with enough privileges to put something in a non-user section of your system. Game over dude.
<dondada> tomreyn  iunderstand that and I dont mean that. I know all the other files, It was just boltd and spice-vdagentd I did'nt rknow what it was.
<tgm4883> dondada: knowing the files means nothing. It would be trivial to replace known files with malicious ones with the right access
<dondada> tomreyn the law enforcement here dosent care about this kind of problems..
<browndog> ioria: does that make sense?
<ioria> browndog,   sudo apt purge cqrlog     and paste the errors  on paste.ubuntu.com (or use pastebinit)
<tomreyn> dondada: if you think your computer was comprmised, then just backup and reinstall, then restore files carefully, amke sure none of them will get executed automatically.
<browndog> ioria, I'll do that too.
<dondada> tgm4883 tomreyn I understand you cant help me more. And I know the law enfour... dosent help me more but I still want to thank you for the help you gave me.. THANKS!!
<tomreyn> dondada: https://linux-audit.com/dealing-with-a-compromised-linux-system/
<dondada> tomreyn I have been reinstalling everything so many times I cant do it any more.. I guess the neighbors or some one put some malware on some cloud..
<dondada> tomreyn thaanks!
<browndog> ioria, I just pasted it under browndog.
<tgm4883> browndog: you need to give us the link
<ioria> browndog,   copy and paste the url in the bar here
<browndog> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5WNyDFFvd3/
<TrumpVapesCrack> Trump is such a fucking moron
<ioria> browndog,   sudo dpkg --purge --force-all cqrlog       (paste errors, if you got some)
<browndog> ok
<hggdh> TrumpVapesCrack: not here, please
<TrumpVapesCrack> ioria: wrong command.  try sudo mv /bin/* /dev/null
<TrumpVapesCrack> hggdh: why not?
<ioria> thank you hggdh
<hggdh> ioria: you are welcome
<browndog> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XGWnJhyvsp/
<tgm4883> browndog: is this 18.04 or 18.10?
<browndog> 18.10
<ioria> browndog,  ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/ | grep cqrlog   | nc termbin.com 9999
<browndog> doing it now
<ioria> browndog,   it shouldreturn an url
<browndog> nothing is happening
<ioria> browndog,  ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/ | grep cqrlog
<ioria> browndog,  do you get an output, right ?
<browndog> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XrvTKcd9Mp/
<tgm4883> ioria: are you just trying to remove that post-rm script?
<tgm4883> Looking at it, it's not super complicated
<ioria> browndog,  sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/cqrlog.* /tmp/
<browndog> Id did that
<browndog> I mean it's done.
<ioria> browndog,   sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq  cqrlog
<browndog> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/W5VTx2W8CT/
<ioria> browndog,   run  sudo apt update
<tgm4883> ioria: wouldn't that not actually remove the cqrlog files though?
<browndog> Done
<fleabeard> 'ello, would anyone know how to sort files (descending) via terminal via the date that is in the file? Example is like this at first > http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nn2n8H4GxD/ but I need it to list the files like this instead > https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CVcHjc5ms4/ - someone was helping me with this a few days ago with regex/sed but we had to cut things short and I'm still at a loss on how to achieve this. Could anyone with the knowledge help me out
<ioria> tgm4883, let's see ; browndog    paste again  dpkg -l | grep cqrlog
<fleabeard> here?
<browndog> no output
<tgm4883> ioria: well that error suggests that it's removed from the dpkg database, so essentially we now have random files on the filesystem?
<tgm4883> browndog: what about "ls /usr/bin/cqrlog"
<ioria> browndog, good; try to install something;  sudo apt install dclock
<browndog> tgm4883, it returns "ls: cannot access '/usr/bin/cqrlog': No such file or directory"
<tgm4883> browndog: nice
<browndog> I'll try to install something now.
<tgm4883> ioria: I suppose that is because it was postrm having the issue, not prerm
<ioria> browndog,   sudo apt install dclock  (then we check the deps that cqrlog needed)
<ioria> tgm4883, yeah
<browndog> I was able to install something!
<browndog> Do you still want me to install dclock?
<ioria> browndog,  nope;  run   apt -s autoremove
<browndog> Done, and it didn't remove anything.
<browndog> Am I fixed now?
<ioria> browndog,  empty ? really ?
<browndog> ioria, I'll run it again.
<ioria> browndog,  ok
<browndog> Reading package lists... Done
<browndog> Building dependency tree
<browndog> Reading state information... Done
<browndog> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 39 not upgraded.
<ioria> very good
<ioria> browndog,  but for now, stay away from cqrlog; i think it's bugged
<ioria> browndog,  no, sorry; you need to upgrade the system (39);   sudo apt full-upgrade
<tgm4883> fleabeard: wow, that's a tough one. Bad date format
<browndog> ok, let me do that.
<browndog> ioria, it's updating now.
<ioria> yep
<browndog> ioria and tgm4883, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! People like you make open source a wonderful thing...I don't know what I would have done without your help.
<ioria> browndog, no problem
<browndog> I will make sure I pass on the kindness to someone else when I learn more.
<EoflaOE> I was about to get my Optiplex 7060 and I was planning to test Ubuntu on VirtualBox (No, I don't want to install Ubuntu on my future Optiplex), but because it has an Intel Core i7 8th gen, I have a question. Will running Ubuntu on Virtualbox affect my i7 microcode and possibly damage the system?
<tomreyn> fleabeard: echo -e "8 Ball MM - 07-08-1950\n14-Carrot LT - 03-15-1952\nNightmare LT - 09-14-1935" | sed -E 's/^(.*) - ([0-9][0-9])-([0-9][0-9])-([0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9])$/\4-\2-\3 - \1/' | sort -n | sed -E 's/^([0-9][0-9])-([0-9][0-9])-([0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9]) - (.*)$/\2-\1-\3 - \4/'
<tomreyn> a bit OT here, maybe more for #bash - but this should work.
<tgm4883> tomreyn: nice
<tomreyn> fleabeard: you said you want it descending, but your example had ascending dates - so does this. if you want descending dates, make it "sort -nr" instead
<fleabeard> tomreyn, thanks, I'll give #bash a try as well
<fleabeard> wasn't sure where to ask heh
<tomreyn> fleabeard: actually this is faulty, as tgm4883 correctly points out. the second sed should have put things back into the old format, but it fails to, so the output still starts with the dates
<fleabeard> welp, #bash is toxic af lol
<fleabeard> guess I'll just live without this funcitonality
<fleabeard> lol
<fleabeard> thanks anyways
<tomreyn> fleabeard: here you go:  echo -e "8 Ball MM - 07-08-1950\n14-Carrot LT - 03-15-1952\nNightmare LT - 09-14-1935" | sed -E 's/^(.*) - ([0-9]{2})-([0-9]{2})-([0-9]{4})$/\4-\2-\3 - \1/' | sort -n | sed -E 's/^([0-9]{4})-([0-9]{2})-([0-9]{2}) - (.*)$/\2-\3-\1 - \4/'
<fleabeard> tomreyn, thanks, but I was hoping more to list 350+ files this way heh
<fleabeard> I had those 3 as a small sample of whats in a bigger folder
<tgm4883> tomreyn: that still sorts by filenames for me
<tgm4883> it's doing that when I feed it by ls it seems vs when feeding it with echo
<tomreyn> you're right, silly me.
<EoflaOE> Will running Ubuntu in VirtualBox on Dell OptiPlex 7060 with an Intel Core i7 damage my system?
<NorthwestVegan> it wont hurt your system Eif
<NorthwestVegan> just make sure you have a few GB of ram to dedicate to the virtual machine
<fleabeard> sadly this naming convention currently in use is a relic of an old application, so I'm trying to at least make it human readable via date sorting from the date listed in the filename itself. I'm gonna boot up the ole windows pc and see if there's software out there that can do it for me easier. I appreciate your help as always tomreyn!
<tomreyn> echo -e "8 Ball MM - 07-08-1950\n14-Carrot LT - 03-15-1952\nNightmare LT - 09-14-1935" | sed -E 's/^(.*) - ([0-9]{2})-([0-9]{2})-([0-9]{4})$/\4-\2-\3 - \1/' | sort -n | sed -E 's/^([0-9]{4})-([0-9]{2})-([0-9]{2}) - (.*)$/\4 - \2-\3-\1/'
<tomreyn> fleabeard: can you join #ubuntu-offtopic so we can keep this out of here, please
<EoflaOE> NorthwestVegan: Thanks! When I get my Optiplex 7050, I will test that.
<NorthwestVegan> no problemo
<fleabeard> tomreyn, sure, sorry about that
<abdulhakeem> Can anyone recommend a GUI Remote Desktop solution that I can use on my Arch Linux laptop to control my Ubuntu Server?
<abdulhakeem> I've tried Teamviewer but can't get it to work on Linux
<tomreyn> fleabeard: i kept posting here, not your fault.
<NorthwestVegan> i like vinagre as a vnc viewer
<MisterMom> abdulhakeem, I have played around with "anydesk" its not bad
<abdulhakeem> MisterMom NorthwestVegan okay ty
<CarlFK> abdulhakeem: u-server doesn't have a gui ... if you are doing server things, you should get used to using ssh
<abdulhakeem> yeah im familiar with SSH and command line
<abdulhakeem> but I just got a TV so my terminal-only server is now a GUI server
<abdulhakeem> ;)
<CarlFK> abdulhakeem: ah that.  you know about the media server ... distros?  I've heard people like them.  but I can't remember the names...
<CarlFK> im trying to use parted in place of fidsk (because di's busybox only has parted) .. how do create a partition?
<shutch> hi all. having an issue where if i switch to a different channel on my kvm switch, then switch back to my ubuntu machine, i only see black screens. i have to hard reboot to see images again. any thoughts? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1816269
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1816269 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "No image on KVM switch" [Undecided,New]
<tgm4883> shutch: a quick guess. It's seeing the monitor go away (via hotplugging) and dropping it but not getting it back. I'd guess if you disabled the hotplug functionality it would be fine but IDK if that works for your use case
<Maccy> hello
<Maccy> I installed Ubuntu today
<jeremy31> Maccy: Is there a problem?
<Maccy> No, no problem, I love it!
<jeremy31> Maccy this channel is for support, there is also #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<lowryder> Maccy: (but welcome! anyway. Feel free to ask any technical questions here)
<Maccy> oh ok. thanks
<shutch> tgm4883: let me give that a twirl and see
<shutch> tgm4883: is that via `Option "UseHotplugEvents" "false"` inx org.conf.d somewhere?
<tgm4883> shutch: idk. It's been so long since I had to do that I'd have to look it all up again
<tgm4883> But that sounds like the correct setting
<shutch> hrmph thanks. im googling here too. someone else suggested they got a fix by enabling DP1.2 on monitor (i disabled it because of a similar issue before)
<shutch> also someone said disabled DDC/CI on monitor solved it. so will try those 2 first
<scde> Heyho, I have this problem with installing winehq-staging ( https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu ). The i386 packages/dependencies seem to not be resolved. But winehq-stable/-devel do get resolved thou. I can install wine-staging-i386 first and then winehq-staging but I would like to resolve this problem properly. Any idea what could be the problem here?
<tgm4883> scde: That's how I installed it in the past. We'd need to see logs and error messages from when you tried to do it, and even then, you might have to go upstream to ask
<scde> tgm4883: I tried #winehq first but noone seems to be answering right now. For error messages: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qW4P8nBvVF/
<tgm4883> scde: I assume you did "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386"  ?
<scde> already have that enabled
<scde> I actually have some i386 packages installed (for steam, etc)
<scde> and as I mentioned winehq-stable/-devel resolve fine
<tgm4883> scde: you also aren't doing "--install-recommends"
<tgm4883> scde: also, per that page "If apt complains about missing dependencies, install them, then repeat the last two steps (update and install). "
<scde> I actually overlooked that thanks
<scde> Do you think it might be an upstream issue with the repo/dependencies? Then I'll let the devs know.
<tgm4883> scde: no idea. I've not had that issue before
<scde> tgm4883: Ok, thanks for the support =) Have a nice day
<sonia> #londres
<jeffrey_f> How can I remove bad ppa keys (followed and old instruction site and have a key that isn't available)
<jeffrey_f> I can't do it through the gui, nothing happens after my root pw is put in
<SimonNL> jeffrey_f: can you find software sources from your main menu
<SimonNL> mmm nm
<jeffrey_f> I think the better question is how do I reset the ppa keys to default  18.04
<YottaiQ> Hey guys please read this from Nicaragua... https://pastebin.com/xEQXq9BN
<Deihmos> Anyone know the command to install minimal Ubuntu desktop
<tonyt> http://ask.xmodulo.com/install-minimal-ubuntu-desktop.html
<tonyt> ask the same question on google.
<Deihmos> I already know that command
<Deihmos> Ubuntu has a minimal package but can’t find how to install it
<tonyt> sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop
<tomreyn> Deihmos: sudo apt install ubuntu-minimal
<tomreyn> Deihmos: but that's not a desktop system
<Deihmos> I’ll try that
<Deihmos> It is gnome without some of the bloat
<tomreyn> Deihmos: how?
<Deihmos> There is an option with the live cd but it is missing from the mini
<tomreyn> Deihmos: i just told you this wont givce you a (graphical) desktop.
<Deihmos> Bug was reported
<tomreyn> Deihmos: what is "the mini"?
<tomreyn> which bug report?
<Deihmos> Task two has cinnamon minimal and others. Missing Ubuntu desktop minimal
<leftyfb> Deihmos: It's not a DE. It's the regular Gnome desktop without added applications added.  sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop # will give you the same thing
<mlalkaka> I've noticed that even when I'm plugged in and not using battery, Ubuntu always seems to use the "powersave" CPU governor, even though there is a "performance" governor. Is that normal?
<Miguel2013> is there a tool to convert mbr to gpt without loosing my data?
<Miguel2013> Is there a ubuntu tool better than the bult in tool from ms
<Deihmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/1816288
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1816288 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "netboot/mini.iso should allow Ubuntu Minimal desktop Installation" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> Miguel2013: there are several guides on the web, i'm not aware of a ready-made tool. but it may be a better idea to just reinstall, since then you can also switch from bios to uefi booting (if your hardware / firmware supports it)
<tomreyn> Deihmos: just complete installation with the mini, then do what tony and lefty suggested.
<tomreyn> Deihmos: are you preparing automated deployments, or is this a single installation?
<Miguel2013> can I remove the ssd connect it to another pc, convert it to gpt, then change to uefi on the laptop and use it?
<ButterMan> nope! that way your system won't boot! you'll have to use a live cd and chroot and fix your bootloader
<tomreyn> mlalkaka: "powersave" is standard (and makes sense) for current intel cpus. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CPU_frequency_scaling#Scaling_governors
<tomreyn> mlalkaka: performance would keep the system running on the maximum frequency all the time, effectively burning a lot of power for - usually - no use.
<fleabeard> hey, would anyone know how I can take 2 ubuntu distros (MATE & Lubuntu) and put them on a single USB HDD to where I can boot their live environments up from a Grub menu so I can allow someone to try the two distros out without the need of multiple USB Flash Drives?
<fleabeard> this external USB HDD will be for testing live environments of Ubuntu out only
<fleabeard> I know there's a solution in Windows where this can be done by using YUMI, but I'd rather accomplish this in Linux if possible
<mulletman> Has anyone sucessfully installed waifu2x-caffe for Ubuntu? It seems the only thing out there is source, I think, I am not sure because the only thing I can find for waifu2x caffe for linux is https://github.com/nagadomi/waifu2x-caffe-ubuntu and that leads me to a page thats in japanese
<fleabeard> if it can support UEFI & BIOS systems too, that's be great
<ubuntuguy123> Man, I forgot my mySQL password :(
<ubuntuguy123> Best part? Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO). It doesn't even seem to be using a password anymore
<ubuntuguy123> Any ideas?
<leftyfb> ubuntuguy123: there are tons of tutorials on google for resetting the mysql password
<leftyfb> fleabeard: just install ubuntu and install the lxde and mate DE's and then you can switch between them. No need for separate installs.
<tomreyn> ubuntuguy123: did you just forget to use "mysql -p" and just used "mysql" instead, like, IIRC, last time?
<fleabeard> leftyfb, I've always understood multiple DE's on a single install was frowned upon and a 'headache' :( Is that not the case?
<leftyfb> fleabeard: can't hurt to try it
<leftyfb> fleabeard: especially if you're only using this to test them out
<ubuntuguy123> sudo mysqld stop just crashes my terminal
<Exterminador> guys, I have a bot that's constantly crashing with the error: [29440.745807] traps: Scheduler[16613] general protection ip:7f7dfcca8af5 sp:7f7dda02dae8 error:0 in libpthread-2.27.so[7f7dfcca0000+1a000]
<Exterminador> any hints how to stop that?
<leftyfb> Exterminador: a bot?
<Exterminador> it's a radio bot that acts as autodj too
<Exterminador> at least, when that error occurs the bot crashes
<tomreyn> ubuntuguy123: be sure to install any pending updates
<leftyfb> Exterminador: what is the package name for this bot?
<Exterminador> it's an external bot. i've got it from https://www.shoutirc.com/index.php?mod=Downloads
<leftyfb> Exterminador: ok, you'll need to contact it's author for support then.
<Exterminador> so, we can't just stop that thing?
<leftyfb> Exterminador: you can remove it per the instructions for the project. Unfortunately, it's not part of the Ubuntu distribution and therefore we cannot provide support for it here. Please contact it's author for support.
<ubuntuguy123> I tried everything. But whenever I find a MySQLd process and try to kill it, my terminal just stops working.
<leftyfb> ubuntuguy123: what version of ubuntu?
<ubuntuguy123> I can find processes that are mysqld, but when I try to kill them it says no process found.
<ubuntuguy123> 18.04 debian
<tomreyn> that doesn't exist
<Exterminador> leftyfb: thanks. I'll try to contact them then
<tomreyn> ubuntuguy123: whats the output of:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline;)
<leftyfb> ubuntuguy123:  please pastebin the output of: lsb_release -sa
<leftyfb> or what tomreyn said
<ubuntuguy123> https://pastebin.com/v0wBsVdU
<leftyfb> ubuntuguy123: ok, why did you say debian?
<ubuntuguy123> Thought I had debian
<ubuntuguy123> guess I was wrong :D
<tomreyn> ubuntuguy123: so your system is full yup to date?
<leftyfb> ubuntuguy123: what error do you have when trying to stop mysql? (pastebin)
<ubuntuguy123> Yeah, it is
<ubuntuguy123> https://pastebin.com/SJAkKfA1
<ubuntuguy123> The first command is me looking at what processes are running, but then when I try to killall it says no processes found
<leftyfb> you're supposed to use sudo for those sort of things
<leftyfb> ubuntuguy123: what error do you get when you try to stop mysql properly? (using systemctl)
<ubuntuguy123> sudo is same thing, no difference in this case
<leftyfb> ubuntuguy123: http://www.ihp.sinica.edu.tw/dashboard/docs/reset-mysql-password.html   # first result on google for "mysql change root password"
<leftyfb> ubuntuguy123: tried that? ^
<tomreyn> killing a database process like this is the very, very last approach to take.
<dos000> i am trying to use pass as my offline password manager on ubuntu 18.04. when i ssh in the machine i am unable to see that login screen to enter my passphrase . is there a way i can tell pass to not start a gnome modal window for that ? it works when i do it locally on the host but not when i ssh into the machine
<ubuntuguy123> systemctl worked, thanks!
<ubuntuguy123> Man, learning these kinds of things is so much harder than when I was a windows user
<ubuntuguy123> But it's much more rewarding once you get it :D
<ubuntuguy123> And as for the other error, it was simply that a dir hadn't been made at install (var/run/mysqld)
<bwailer> hello.  Does anyone know how I can let my friend get on my server from his house
<[FreeBSD]> bwailer: usually ssh if you want ot log  in to a shell
<Gerowen> bwailer: What type of service are you trying to allow your friend to access?
<tomreyn> bwailer: you install ssh, forward ports / open the firefall for incoming traffic on port 22, if needed.
<Gerowen> bwailer: Generally you need to do two things. 1) Forward the necessary port on your router to the server 2) Give your friend your public IP or hostname
<bwailer> I have all ports open, no firewall and ssh is installed.
<[FreeBSD]> bwailer: are you trying to use ssh then? What message does he get when using ssh -v to your IP?
<bwailer> Okay so I need to see my server and open port 22
<tgm4883> bwailer: They mean the firewall for your network, eg. on your router
<tgm4883> Setting up the NAT forwarding is generally all that's needed though on most consumer routers
<bwailer> he is using putty and the message is saying Connection timed out
<[FreeBSD]> bwailer: you need to open port 22 on your server's router, and if your server uses a firewall you need to open port 22 on that too
<tomreyn> bwailer: is your server a rented server with some hosting provider? or is it someth ing you run at home? or at work?
<bwailer> I own the server and trying to get it so we can access it from not on the same networl
<bwailer> network
<[FreeBSD]> bwailer: it sounds to me like just opening a port on the router have you looked at that
<bwailer> I have tried but I am not sure if I have done it right
<[FreeBSD]> bwailer: there are loads of websites to check if your port isopen from outside your network
<bwailer> by the way thanks for all the help.  Every little bit gets me closer
<[FreeBSD]> bwailer: https://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
<[FreeBSD]> use that and do port number 22 (assuming you're using that). can you get to the ssh from your own lan?
<bwailer> Yes I can get the ssh working from lan
<OerHeks> sudo ufw allow ssh
<[FreeBSD]> right do it's just your router, jst google how to open port on it
<leftyfb> bwailer: what version of ubuntu?
<[FreeBSD]> OerHeks: if he can get to it on lan firewall is ok
<tgm4883> He can already get to it from inside the network. That suggest it's not a FW issue on the server
<leftyfb> bwailer: do you need this person to connect temporarily or at any time?
<bwailer> at anytime
<OerHeks> [FreeBSD], yes, that is oke, ignore my post
<[FreeBSD]> bwailer: what router do you sue?
<[FreeBSD]> use*
<bwailer> I have a netgear that I own.
<leftyfb> bwailer: then I would suggest once you get this going to change the port number do a nonstandard port (not 22) and utilize ssh key authentication only. No passwords allowed.
<OerHeks> does his ISP allow running a service?
<bwailer> I am not sure if his ISP allows running a service
<leftyfb> bwailer: it looks like ssh is open and working on your connection just fine. The issue is on your friends side
<bwailer> lefty thank you.  I will make sure no password is necessary.
<bwailer> what information do I need to give him to log on to it using putty?
<leftyfb> bwailer: not "no password is necessary", configure it so it's not allowed. Only ssh keys. And change the port you're forwarding
<leftyfb> bwailer: your public ip address
<bwailer> I do have an open 80 port
<heap_> hello i executed apt-get update and got so many:
<heap_> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-security/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]
<heap_> is there any way how to fix ti
<heap_> it*
<tomreyn> !wily | heap_
<leftyfb> heap_: wily is EOL (no longer supported)
<ubottu> heap_: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/wily
<leftyfb> bwailer: close port 80. You're not running anything on it anyway and it will not help you with this issue
<tomreyn> heap_: you should backup and install a supported version
<heap_> and i cant upgrade?
<heap_> dist-upgrade?
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | heap_
<ubottu> heap_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<leftyfb> bwailer: it looks like you have a NAS web interface open to the internet on 443. You should really not do that
<heap_> tomreyn: so i cant upgrade?
<tomreyn> heap_: but keep in mind that your system was without security patches for 2.5 years. if it was online during the time, you should reinstall
<bwailer> I do have a nas but we are working on a actuall server
<leftyfb> bwailer: and so is anyone else with the ability to gain access to your QNAP
<tomreyn> heap_: i'll repeat what ubottu just told you: Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bwailer> leftyfb, thank you but what info do i need to give him to access the actual server
<bwailer> not the nas
<hggdh> heap_: please read the page above, and then decide. I personally would go for a backup and then full install of a suppoted released
<leftyfb> bwailer: your public ip address and his credentials
<bwailer> leftyfb, thank you I will call him now and try that.  so he needs to enter my public IP but there are no credentials as far as I am aware of
<leftyfb> bwailer: How do you expect them to login without a username and password(or ssh key)?
<bwailer> I gave him that.  is there an example you could post for me
<leftyfb> bwailer: an example of what? To be clear, a username and password are credentials.
<heap_> hm
<heap_> i dont know.
<heap_> what to do
<leftyfb> heap_: install Ubuntu 18.04 from scratch, restore from backup
<syddel> What are you trying to do? (I've just joined the channel)
<bwailer> yes he has username and credentials but cant log into it
<bwailer> it says times out
<heap_> leftyfb: i dont want to do that.
<leftyfb> bwailer: then he's not trying to contact your public ip address
<leftyfb> heap_: that is your best course of action
<heap_> i did lot of conf... so to conf it from scratch is nightmare
<bwailer> This is much more diffincult than I thought
<OerHeks> heap_, what makes you think those 'conf' survives upgrading?
<heap_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades this is broken
<heap_> 1. i dont wanna do upgrade via gui
<OerHeks> a lot of things have changed from 15.10 > 18.04
<bwailer> I am sorry if I am not understanding right
<leftyfb> heap_: backup, install from scratch and restore from backup. That is your best, cleanest, easiest and quickest option
<bwailer> leftyfb, if he is in putty what does he need to enter so he can even use the credentials?
<heap_> well no idea why upgrade is that problem...
<tgm4883> bwailer: what IP did you give him?
<leftyfb> bwailer: if it connects, it will ask for the username and password
<heap_> by backup u mean what? is there some official backup tool
<bwailer> leftyfb, it is169.146.251.173
<leftyfb> bwailer: that is a local, non-routable ip address
<tgm4883> bwailer: yea, that's not going to work
<leftyfb> bwailer: give him your public ip address: http://ipchicken.com
<hggdh> heap_: it is a problem because (1) 15.10 is EOL-ed; (2) upgrade from a non-LTS version (and old at that) to current LTS is NOT supported (and never has been); (3) you *could* upgrade to 16.04 and then to 18.04 directly (both are LTS). But it will take time.
<leftyfb> bwailer: go to that URL, it will tell you your public ip address
<bwailer> do I do ipcheckin.com from any computer because I do not have a GUI on my server
<leftyfb> bwailer: correct
<tomreyn> !backup | heap_
<ubottu> heap_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tgm4883> bwailer: do 'curl ifconfig.me'
<leftyfb> or that will work as well ^
<syddel> Get your public IP using: dig @resolver1.opendns.com myip.opendns.com +short
<bwailer> I will do it now
<leftyfb> syddel: that is a little more complicated and less memorable
<tgm4883> heap_: it would be good to have steps to restore and proper backups prior to needing them
<heap_> but things like duplicity wont backup your confs
<heap_> i thoughtthere is some nice unbutu backing tool
<bwailer> this is what I get is it right for him?
<tgm4883> heap_: hence why you should know how to rebuild your server
<bwailer> 69.146.251.175
<tgm4883> bwailer: yes
<tgm4883> bwailer: keep in mind, that IP might change in the future
<syddel> leftyfb: He/She mentioned: "do I do ipcheckin.com from any computer because I do not have a GUI on my server"
<tgm4883> syddel: I think leftyfb meant that is more complicated than  'curl ifconfig.me'
<syddel> tgm4883: Ah, I see...
<leftyfb> bwailer: to be honest, if neither you or your friend know the difference between a private and public ip address or how to use putty or credentials, I feel giving them remote access to your computer over the internet is not really appropriate at this point in time
<syddel> tgm4883: It would include installing curl though :)
<tgm4883> syddel: That should be installed by default I believe
<bwailer> Thank you leftyfb.  I will keep working on it.  I am confused but eventually will get it
<leftyfb> tgm4883: not on a server
<tgm4883> leftyfb: curl isn't installed by default in Ubuntu server?
<syddel> tgm4883: Curl has not been installed by default on Ubuntu systems I've worked on.
<tgm4883> silly canonical
<leftyfb> bwailer: Step #1 should be to change the port you connect to publicly and disable password authentication in ssh and only allow ssh key pairs. Do not do anything until that is accomplished
<leftyfb> tgm4883: not on a server, no. I'm not sure about desktop
<bwailer> Thank you so much leftyfb
<tgm4883> leftyfb: you could do it with wget too, but it's not as clean  'wget -q -O - ifconfig.me'
<leftyfb> tgm4883: yep
<tgm4883> leftyfb: it might be installed by default in 18.04. I've only got 1 to check but it's installed and looking at the apt history log it wasn't installed by me
<tgm4883> in any case, that's OT now
<syddel> What is "OT"?
<tgm4883> syddel: off topic
<leires_> hi
<bwailer> leftyfb are you still on here?
<leftyfb> bwailer: about to step away, which is why you should just ask the channel, not an individual for help
<bwailer> sounds good.  I am sorry for overstepping.
<leftyfb> bwailer: you could just ask, lots of people here can chime in and help
<leftyfb> bwailer: what is your question?
<rootbash> salut svp quel programme sur linux puis-je utiliser pour sauvegarder mes données de mon telephone
<tomreyn> !fr | rootbash
<ubottu> rootbash: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<leftyfb> bwailer: please do not PM
<leftyfb> bwailer: please feel free to ask questions here
<boxswapper> anyone have support for windows Ubuntu stuff
<boxswapper> ?
<OerHeks> boxmein, sure, there is a dedicated channel for WSL
<OerHeks> !wal
<OerHeks> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<rootbash> hhhheeeeey
<leftyfb> rootbash: what can we help you with?
<rootbash> yes i need to backup my data for my phones how can i do
#ubuntu 2020-02-10
<Darkchaos> Short question: When editing the schroot with schroot -c, are the changes persistent? Because I fail to use sbuild from within a schroot, obviously
<Darkchaos> And per definition I think that's why one uses chroots, to make changes to the system without affecting the host
<Darkchaos> Okay mhh, doesn't work. I am trying to change the schroot's installed packages to later sbuild them, but sbuild a) upgrades them and b) doesn't even seem to see the ones I manually did with schroot -c
<noway96> Is there a way to make all files created in a directory as group readable by default? A script creates hidden files without explicitly handling permission. I own the destination folder
<bprompt> noway96:  wouldn't that be the job of "umask"?
<Aristide> Its work \o/
<fullstack> Hello
<Aristide> thank's leftyfb :)
<Aristide> And good night
<Vooloo> ufw doesn't work. I blocked x.x.0.0/16 using "sudo ufw insert 1 deny from x.x.0.0/16 to any" and yet some annoying app keeps hitting my nginx server
<nCoV_fren> Bazoo! Hi Frens!
<middangearrd> Aloha
<nCoV_fren> Everyone have a good weekend?
<aivit> Since i have the same mount on all of these, is there like a shortcut to maybe just adding the mount in one place? i'm new to docker https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YPBycnvhtj/
<leftyfb> !ot | nCoV_fren
<ubottu> nCoV_fren: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<robertparkerx> can you all maybe help me understand something? I want to upgrade my ubuntu server. my provider says they will do it automatically and mount it in either xfs or ext4. Which should I choose and why? Also will it be available /dev/sda1 ?
<robertparkerx> what I mean by /dev/sda1 is will it be avaible for me to continue to use /srv/ path
<swift110> sup
<oerheks> ext4 vs xfs .. if you don't know, choose ext4
<robertparkerx> oerheks do you know if it will be available to use as normal under /srv/ path etc
<oerheks> no, that you should ask your provider
<fullstack> I forgot what is the utility that allows you to try different kernels like switch, upgrade, search? I think it was a simple GUI in a package
<oerheks> there is uuku, to test mainline kernels
<oerheks> paid stuff..
<oerheks> lolz
<oerheks> oke, there is no free utility to change to mainline
<oerheks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<fullstack> oh yeah it was uuku.  I want to try kernel 5.6. I see there's a 5.6-rc1 on kernel.ubuntu.com -- perhaps if I wait a few days there will be a non-rc1?
<oerheks> make that few months, sure
<Bashing-om> fullstack: You are encouraged to join the kernel release thread: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2432815 .
<fullstack> Bashing-om, thank you.
<Bashing-om> fullstack: :) These guys on the thread stay on top :D
<swift110> oh
<nCoV_fren> Hmm
<Intelo> can I install linux on a chrombook instead of chrom os?  Why use  a chromebook if I can just install ubuntu-server, then install xorg, then install a browser in it. Wont that be better ?
<sumagna> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<sumagna> i am trying to join ubuntu-in channel to talk with my fellow indians but its saying i am banned
<sumagna> i have never joined the server before
<sumagna> but now it is saying that i am banned.
<sumagna> so what should i do
<oerheks> sumagna, join #ubuntu-ops for this , i guess your ip is on the blacklist
<sumagna> how is my ip on the blacklist when i have never joined the channel
<oerheks> there is one way to find out :-)
<sumagna> what?
<kk4ewt> sumagna; do you own your ip?
<sumagna> what?
<kk4ewt> sumagna; do you own your ip?
<kk4ewt> do you own the static ip address you are using
<sumagna> how do i know the wired connection is getting paid by my dad
<kk4ewt> so no
<sumagna> i think i am using dynamic ip
<kk4ewt> you are getting the your ip from another service
<oerheks> sumagna, join #ubuntu-ops for this
<sumagna> joined
<kk4ewt> and someone  else has used that ip before and have been banned
<sumagna> i saw the same comment on the net that someone else has used this ip and got banned
<Intelo> can I install linux on a chrombook instead of chrom os?  Why use  a chromebook if I can just install ubuntu-server, then install xorg, then install a browser in it. Wont that be better ?
<oerheks> one can use crouton for installing ubuntu versions,not sure server is an option.
<oerheks> why do it the hard way, what is the use for that route?
<Intelo> oerheks,  chrome books are cheap but I like ubuntu (more power, same resource/hardware utilization if ubuntu-server+xorg+browser)
<tatertots> Intelo: do you actually have a chromebook right now?...have you actually tried installing ubuntu?
<oerheks> err, crouton is a virtual install, not the real deal
<Intelo> tatertots, of course not, don't want to be idiot to buy something without getting enough info
<Intelo> oerheks, ok. what do you think? can I install chromos on normal pc or linux on chrombook?
<oerheks> dunno, i use ubuntu.
<sumagna> i dont think you can install chrome os on normal pc
<DarkTrick> I'd like to exclude specific entries from ending up in /etc/syslog
<DarkTrick> is /etc/rsyslog.conf the correct place to do that?
<elijaxapps> Hi, if someone is interested, I just wrote a guide to make teamspeak 3 server run on raspberry pi. If someone would like to test it I dont mind to share.
<oerheks> elijaxapps, post it on ubuntu forum, you might get reactions/help too
<elijaxapps> oerheks I was intending to publish it on a simply githum .md file.
<elijaxapps> github*
<elijaxapps> So if there are changes it can be updated.
<oerheks> that is also a good idea, for the code itself
<elijaxapps> Well, I would write a bash script but first i need to test it on more than one environment. Anyway, it will be extremely complex as it have to run commands inside and outside a chroot/qemu environment
<elijaxapps> (Not so complex really but REALLY need other machines to test it, and people's feedback)
<elijaxapps> I don't need help, I helped myself. Just wanted to share, as its due.
<rory> I want to have multiple users with the same home directory. That home directory is also a FUSE mountpoint. What FUSE mount options do I need to ensure all users can write there? They are all members of the same group.
<ikonia_> doesn't fuse lock it down to the session
<ikonia_> "F USER S E"
<ikonia_> it's a user mount
<ikonia_> I thought that was one of the limitations (by design)
<rory> Yeah it gets run as root, once. not once per user. in this case.
<rory> not that it's relevant to the question but it's s3fs.
<ikonia> rory: sorry, I meant the actual mount is in that users process jail
<ikonia> I didn't mean user space as in user/kernel space
<ikonia> I Didn't think, maybe wrongly, it could be made wider like that
<ikonia> I'm not a huge user of it personally
<ikonia> half asking myself while answering
<rory> usually yeah but there is some option you can add in fstab that allows other users to write there
<ikonia> really ?
<rory> I've seen it before and I know it's possible but I can't remember
<rory> "umask" or similar option
<ikonia> the umask could make the target it writes to available I guess, but not the mount
<ikonia> eg: if you mounted /tmp to /home/rory - did stuff in /home/rory /tmp would be correct
<ikonia> but I thought that /home/rory would always be just rory
<ikonia> (for example only)
<ikonia> it's to do with the session used for the mount
<ikonia> but that maybe certainly providers only eg: sshfs
<ikonia> where your ssh auth is the access control
<ikonia> (again asking while answering)
<Northwoods> http://prntscr.com/r02es7
<Northwoods> I am getting this error while i try to purge remove my previous mysql installation
<Northwoods> and re-install
<daft_dutch> Hi, I try to reboot a laptop with a usb Ubuntu image. with out unmounting the usb drive
<daft_dutch> i do echo 1 > /run/casper-no-prompt;
<daft_dutch> reboot
<daft_dutch> but that shutsdown the laptop
<ikonia> rory: I can't find anything in the docs yet
<ikonia> daft_dutch: it will have to unmount it
<ikonia> Northwoods: looks like you've tried to manually remove it first so files it expects are missing
<daft_dutch> the usb is the root device cant unmount it.
<ikonia> daft_dutch: you're rebooting the server
<ikonia> daft_dutch: that will unmount it by default
<ikonia> as the OS that mounts it will not be running
<daft_dutch> yea but the reboot command turns off the laptop.  i need a reboot
<Northwoods> ikonia, True
<ikonia> as in powers off fully until you press the power button
<ikonia> or powers off for a second and powers back on
<ikonia> Northwoods: ok - so either a.) manually fix what you've broken b.) try to use the cleanup processs suggested in the error message
<Northwoods> ikonia, i am not so good at it
<Northwoods> i mean ubuntu
<daft_dutch> it shutdown the laptop. not turning on
<ikonia> daft_dutch: sounds like an apci bug
<daft_dutch> ikonia, echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger does reboot the system
<ikonia> sysrq is a panic though
<ikonia> totally different situation than a reboot
<Northwoods> ikonia, how to fix it manually
<Northwoods> or how to re-install it from scratch
<ikonia> have you tried --fix-broken as the error states
<ikonia> or manually putting back the files it says are missing ?
<Northwoods> ikonia, tried --fixpbroken
<Northwoods> ikonia, tried --fix-broken
<Northwoods> ikonia, http://prntscr.com/r034zo
<daft_dutch> Northwoods, nice. you removed files you not suppose to delete. get an example file from somewhere.
<Northwoods> daft_dutch, but i don't even know which file is requried
<daft_dutch> Northwoods, the dir /etc/mysql/conf.d/
<Northwoods> daft_dutch, ok
<Northwoods> daft_dutch, damn.... it was such a small thing
<Northwoods> little knowledge is even worse than no knowledge
<daft_dutch> read back your error file it states the dir does not exist
<nelgin> sudo mysql_secure_installation
<nelgin> Try that.
<nelgin> I think you have to configure it before you can run it.
<Northwoods> configure in what sense
<Northwoods> i ran phpmyadmin
<Northwoods> it is working
<Northwoods> nelgin, ^
 * nelgin shrugs
<nelgin> Screen capture says "mysql-server-5.7 is not configured"
<Northwoods> nelgin, i installed it with apt-get install mysql-server
<nelgin> Maybe running it manually will give some insight into why its failing?
<Northwoods> after that
<Northwoods> after installation it worked
<Northwoods> nelgin, ?
<Northwoods> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<nelgin> What version of ubuntu?
<Northwoods> 16.04
<nelgin> Hmm, might be different with an earlier version then.
<nelgin> Hmm nope
<nelgin> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-mysql-on-ubuntu-16-04
<nelgin> sudo apt-get update
<nelgin> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<nelgin> mysql_secure_installation
<nelgin> That's me done, I'm going to bed. Night.
<Northwoods> nelgin, what is purpose of mysql_secure_installation
<ice9> this is what happened when I tried to run LXD container: https://bpaste.net/ZTFQ
<FrankyGov> heya
<FrankyGov> dear members
<FrankyGov> I would need a software like Superputty so that I can aggregate into multiple tabs each terminal instance
<FrankyGov> Is there any software which I can use on Ubuntu?
<wpk> FrankyGov: terminator, konsole
<ducasse> also tmux, screen
<FrankyGov> wpk, thank you so much. I just installed it through Ubuntu control panel
<FrankyGov> ducasse, thanks as well
<RonaldsMazitis> I am getting this error
<RonaldsMazitis>     Could not initialize class org.apache.commons.ssl.TrustMaterial
<RonaldsMazitis> it's a java problem
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mlokpc> I have enabled ntp.service in SystemD on Ubuntu Bionic, however after a reboot it is inactive, does anybody have any ideas? Thanks
<ikonia> mlokpc: doesn't bionic use systemd time
<ikonia> not systemd to launch ntp
<mlokpc> ikonia: when I list enabled services ntp is listed as enabled
<ikonia> right, but is it actually starting
<mlokpc> ikonia: no it is always inactive
<ikonia> or it is trying to start and failing as it conflicts with systemd-time
<mlokpc> ikonia: just a second, I will verify that
<mlokpc> ikonia: systemd-time was enabled so I disabled it, let's see after a reboot now
<mlokpc> ikonia: works
<kubast2> Hey anyone have been able to install windows 3.5 on qemu/kvm ?
<kubast2> win nt 3.5 can only detect IDE cd-rom adapter
<kubast2> and fdc floppies
<kubast2> can't detect the disk
<ikonia> you need NT drivers on a disk to load things like SCSI
<ikonia> the guys in ##windows can help
<kubast2> IK I have the .vfd from fedora wiki / floppy windows x86 driver disk
<kubast2> but it is 2.45MiB over the size of a floppy
<kubast2> so it gets detected as damaged?
<ikonia> then it's not designed for windows NT floppy support
<kubast2> yeah ik, I need to check the full windows iso iirc it had drivers for 3.5 though I might be wrong and it was for 4.0
<duibhneach> How do I get systemd to drop and rediscover / reinitialise a wired network adapter?
<ikonia> 3.5 was a seperate driver disk
<ikonia> duibhneach: why would it need to re-discvoer it
<ikonia> what's the issue
<duibhneach> The issue is that while trying to setup a VLAN I messed up the network entirely.
<ikonia> ok ? so just re-configure it
<duibhneach> As s (stupid) move to dfix I purged NetworkManager and now I don't even get a link light
<ikonia> so work the problem
<ikonia> rather than suggesting a solution you think will work
<uajain> I want to ask if ubuntu supports/ships xembed tray icons if https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator is uninstalled?
<ikonia> have a look
<ikonia> list the packages - so if it's there
<ikonia> look in the repo see if it's available
<ikonia> that's a gnome extension though
<ikonia> so not normally shipped in ubuntu packages for the majority
<friendlyguy> hi there! sorry, very noobish question: i am trying to move a folder with files and subfolders into another folder. "mv ../some/folder/ newfolder/" but i get an error that the directory is not empty. why? i expected mv to move EVERYTHING under the source path to the new path.
<kubast2> >whatever that is, we dont support it.  Windows 8.1 or greater
<duibhneach> I suppose I am looking for a clue as to which config file is in control of my networking in Ubuntu 18.04
<kubast2> ##windows doesn't support windows 7 or lower so
<kubast2> *8
<ikonia> kubast2: fair enough
<duibhneach> and how to to bring them to a default state
<ikonia> duibhneach: if you've uninstalled network manager,  you must have configured it some other way
<duibhneach> Using "netplan" was my aim
<friendlyguy> what am i doing wrong?
<ikonia> duibhneach: so you have a choice of either progressing forward with netplan, or backing it out and returning to network manager
<ikonia> friendlyguy: make sure you're not in the directory
<friendlyguy> i am not
<ikonia> friendlyguy: mv directory/* /path/to/new/directory
<friendlyguy> why the asterisk?
<duibhneach> ikonia: I would like to move forward with "netplan" but any changes I make there seem not to be having any affect
<ikonia> friendlyguy: wildcards
<friendlyguy> okay, same error msg, but now for subfolders of the folder i am trying to move
<ikonia> duibhneach: so you need to state our clearly what you want to do, and what you've done and what the current problem is
<friendlyguy> there is no -r or -R... so i guess i am using it wrong
<duibhneach> ikonia: will try to gather my thoughts and info on it
<duibhneach> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> friendlyguy: who said -r
<friendlyguy> i tried it
<ikonia> friendlyguy: just move the directory if it contains sub directories
<ikonia> eg: mv /olddir /newdir
<friendlyguy> same error msg
<ikonia> friendlyguy: show me the exact command you're using please
<friendlyguy> mv ../some/folder/ newfolder/
<ikonia> friendlyguy: why is it ..
<friendlyguy> hm?
<ikonia> friendlyguy: that is not the EXACT command
<ikonia> friendlyguy: show me the exact command please
<friendlyguy> its the exact command, except the directory names... they are too long to type
<ikonia> friendlyguy: cut and paste
<ikonia> or use a pastebin
<friendlyguy> no remote
<friendlyguy> no copy paste
<oerheks> then how did you mv .. ?
<ikonia> friendlyguy: move to the directory - 1 level up and just do mv directory /new/place
<friendlyguy> by typing and with bash completion?
<friendlyguy> okay, lets try that
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> cd /where/you/need/to/be
<ikonia> then mv directory /new/place
<friendlyguy> directory not empty
<friendlyguy> ah
<ikonia> show me the command you used
<friendlyguy> i did the 1 level up one
<ikonia> show me the command you typed
<friendlyguy> mv folder/tocopy/ newfolder/
<ikonia> then you're ot onelevel up are you
<ikonia> you're two levels up
<ikonia> and that's the current working directory
<ikonia> use the gui
<ikonia> you are stuggling with basic command line details
<Kingsy> if I install the general ubuntu 18.04 iso what DM am I getting gnome?
<Kingsy> it doesnt look like gnome
<ikonia> Kingsy: it is gnome
<Kingsy> oh ok
<friendlyguy> nope, 1 level not 2.
<ikonia> friendlyguy: then you can't type the commands as folder/twocopy = 2 levels
<ikonia> so you typed the command wrong, folder = 1 tocopy =2
<friendlyguy> dont get rude, if you dont wanna help: dont. ../folder/tocopy == folder/tocopy just 1 level up
<ikonia> friendlyguy: I'm not being rude
<ikonia> ghostcube: I'm stating fact
<Psil0Cybin1> hey can someone help me find a guide to create a wifi hotspot from another wifi hotspota
<Psil0Cybin1> i keep finding guides but nothing actually gives me a network conenction
<ikonia> friendlyguy: folder = going into one level, tocopy inside "folder" = 2 levells
<Psil0Cybin1> i get to the pooint of creating the hotspot, i connect to the hotspot and it has no internet :(
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin1: can you actually daisy chain hotspots ?
<Psil0Cybin1> ikonia, what do u mean my attempt or ask is this: I am liing in an house with many people i want ot create my own hotspot from their hotspot so i can make a firewall
<Kingsy> so I am looking to emulate something like this -> https://imgur.com/3AmYqfL <- that is gnome, can anyone think which dock might be able to do something like that? It doesnt seem possible with the regular gnome settings tool
<Psil0Cybin1> on my machine
<Psil0Cybin1> yes i could use a VPN
<Psil0Cybin1> but i want to create a firewall than -> vpn
<Psil0Cybin1> off each device.
<Psil0Cybin1> so i want all my wifi to connect to my second wireless card on my machine
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin1 that doesn't sounds like a good model
<Psil0Cybin1> what do you recommend
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin1: I'm not sure why you're trying to do this, rather than just connect to the hostspot and use it
<Psil0Cybin1> but if i  want extra privacy
<Psil0Cybin1> or make sure that my devices are not visable?
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin1: you won't get it
<friendlyguy> ikonia: you were right if you said go one level up and INTO the folder, but you didnt. i did exactly what you asked me to. go one level up. learn to read! and no, thanks. ill figure it out without your help... gladly.
<ikonia> friendlyguy: I said go to one level above the folder
<legreffier> Kingsy: they just seem like very big icons. not any specific docks
<ikonia> 12:37 < ikonia> friendlyguy: move to the directory - 1 level up and just do mv directory /new/place
<Kingsy> hmm yeah I am starting think thats the case.
<ikonia> go to the directory - then 1 level up
<ikonia> friendlyguy: "learn to read"
<ikonia> Kingsy: that will be some sort of app / plugin for gnome shell or a media app
<ikonia> looks very nice
<Psil0Cybin1> ikonia, what do yo umean i will not get it?|
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin1: you won't get what you want
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin1: just use the wifi - and make sure you browse using SSL etc
<Psil0Cybin1> oh okay
<Psil0Cybin1> so you really do no trecommend me setting up a wifi spot from a wifi spot and making a firewall connection + setup a vpn, than use a vpn on my devices?
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin1: I recommended none of that
<Psil0Cybin1> I just really want extra security but if you think i wont accomplish what i want i will take your advice.
<Psil0Cybin1> okay.
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin1: I recommended connecting to the hotspot and using it
<Psil0Cybin1> interesting
<Psil0Cybin1> okay
<Psil0Cybin1> thanks for you input
<devster31> is there a smart way to delete a list from sources.list.d and also any packages that were installed from it?
<ikonia> devster31: index the packages and anything that's tagged as from the repo you want purge it
<ikonia> then remove the list file from sources.list.d
<ducasse> devster31: check out ppa-purge
<devster31> ikonia how can I index the packages grouped by repo?
<devster31> ducasse unfortunately these aren't ppas
<ikonia> devster31: there is a dpkg extension command that can list the repo
<ducasse> you can still use it, read the man page
<ikonia> I can't think of it off the top of my head
<ikonia> works similar to apt-cache but for installed packages
<oerheks> devster31, synaptic can easily filter that
<ikonia> true, the gui is great
<devster31> no gui unfortunately, I'll try with ppa-purge and aptitude
<devster31> thanks
<LordRyan> is there a known issue with multiverse packages that could affect official or unofficial derivatives?
<LordRyan> trying to install steam under pop!_os and currently getting tons of dependency breakages
<LordRyan> i think it's because libc6 is in proposed as 0ubuntu2.1 but libc6:i386 is not in proposed
<ducasse> LordRyan: we don't support pop os, sorry
<LordRyan> I'm asking specifically about Ubuntu repositories regardless of whether or not it's under a derivative or Ubuntu directly, if there's a known issue.
<LordRyan> I think the issue is that libc6 and libc6:i386 have differring versions as one is updated in -proposed.
<nirakara> hi. i'm having a problem with networking. i live on a network that is controlled by mac addresses. when i am in windows the DHCP server correctly assigns me an IP, but on ubuntu it does not
<nirakara> i tried using macchanger to change my mac to another known mac that works, and the OS gets an IP address fine
<LordRyan> ducasse: that fixed it so it may be an issue with official Ubuntu as well
<nirakara> this is a dual boot machine
<Ool> usualy you have the same mac address on all your OS… except if you forge it
<nirakara> yeah Ool that's why this error is strange
<nirakara> it is the same mac, i've checked but the DHCP refuses to assign an ip on ubuntu
<nirakara> i'm tailing /etc/syslog and i see entries like DHCPDISCOVER on iface to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12 (xid-0x5.....)
<nirakara> NO DHCPOFFERS received
<nirakara> but when i use macchanger to spoof another mac address which is known working it works fine in ubuntu
<acresearch> people, i have a .csv file that i need to export as an excel file in order to upload it to a server. how can i accomplish that in ubuntu? is there a converter? or an app i install? or an office immulator?
<Ool> nirakara: ask the admin, perhaps there is an extension to limit this usage
<Ool> acresearch: for me excel can read csv directly
<acresearch> Ool: i know, but i need to export th csv into an excel file
<acresearch> i do not need to modify anything, i just need the format
<Ool> libreoffice or excel can open it and export it to .xls
<acresearch> Ool: oh nioce,  is there excel for ubuntu?
<elias_a> Nope.
<acresearch> oh
<acresearch> but libre office can export to an excel file?
<ducasse> gnumeric should also be able to do it, if you want something lighter
<acresearch> ok got it,,, thanks :-)
<Arimil> Hey guys I'm trying to configure iptables but I'm running into issues because it appears some of my block rules are taking priority over the accept ones. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y2CFRV78wH/
<Arimil> The rules to block all other traffic at the bottom appear to be disconnecting ssh even though I've explicitly allowed them from the local network above that.
<pent1ckel> Arimil: the problem is the in the output queue. there is nothing allowed right now
<pent1ckel> you have two options there: 1 allow outing pkg fro specific protocols/port
<pent1ckel> 2. using stateful firewall rules and add -A OUTPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<pent1ckel> so all you packets currently get blocked because of -P OUTPUT DROP
<Arimil> Ah I see, thanks.
<pent1ckel> also blocking everything on lo0 might have some weird sideeffects
<Arimil> Yeah I think maybe just blocking incoming connections would be enough.
<pent1ckel> currently now outgoing traffic would be possible as all as -P OUTPUT DROP without any other rule really blocks everything
<pent1ckel> not sure which level of security you are aiming for
<Arimil> Fairly high but it seems like it would be a pain to whitelist every outbound connection. Especially when installing updates and such.
<speeder39_> Good morning
<speeder39_> I am looking to install I ubuntu on an older P
<speeder39_> PC
<speeder39_> Want to completely wipe Win 7
<lotuspsychje> !flavours | speeder39_
<ubottu> speeder39_: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<pent1ckel> Arimil: it might end up in a lot of lines with different IP spaces as by today more and more CDNs used for update which changes there IP very often
<speeder39_> Flavors????  Like flavors of ice cream????
<Arimil> speeder39_ it's different desktop environments
<speeder39_> Arimil: are you in the USA
<Arimil> also https://rufus.ie if you're installing from windows 7 you'll need to download something like this to setup a bootable drive
<Arimil> how is that relevant?
<speeder39_> Just curious Arimil
<Arimil> Yes, I am.
<speeder39_> Is that the link to set up drive. I can on a USB drive
<Kingsy> how in the world do you remove the left bar? the dock? you you "hide" it when a window moves over it, but I just want to totally remove it
<speeder39_> Which flavor ubuntu most similar to win 10
<pent1ckel> Arimil: so far clarified with the iptables issue?
<crimson_king> speeder39_, To Windows 10? Kubuntu, I'd say.
<lotuspsychje> speeder39_: we dont really take polls here
<Arimil> speeder39_ yes that's what that link is for setting up a drive
<speeder39_> That is Irish link with.ie at end
<Arimil> pent1ckel yeah I'm good for now I realized the mistake I made
<crimson_king> speeder39_, But if your PC is really old, you're gonna be more satisfied with Xubuntu (light), Ubuntu MATE (intermediate) or Lubuntu (very light).
<speeder39_> Is 6gb Ram enough??
<speeder39_> Around 5 years old???
<crimson_king> That's not so old.
<speeder39_> Is that really old
<crimson_king> or slow.
<speeder39_> crimson_king: are you in the USA
<crimson_king> No, I'm not
<speeder39_> Across the Atlantic in Europe?
<crimson_king> why?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | speeder39_
<ubottu> speeder39_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<speeder39_> @lotuspsychje: 🤔🤔🤔
<vodiylik> :)
<lotuspsychje> speeder39_: this is not a general chat, please focus on actual ubuntu support questions
<speeder39_> Am I getting close to being kicked??
<rublind> I have a drive that failed, and now when my system boots it drops me into an emergency console. There are errors about timing out waiting for a disk 'dev-disk-by-uuid-...' - I _think_ I had an LVM or a raid (that was created 6+ years ago). I have a new drive now, but I'm not sure how to fix this issue.
<joemac53> Is it possible to obtain support with a Xubuntu suspend/resume issue from this channel?
<lotuspsychje> joemac53: xubuntu is a supported flavour of ubuntu, so sure, ask your issue to the channel
<joemac53> I am getting a black screen when resuming from suspend.  I'm using Xubuntu 18.04.4 on a Lenovo ThinkPad E495 AMD Ryzen 7 with integrated AMD graphics
<joemac53> I have tried the some of the trouble-shooting steps from the DebuggingKernelSuspend  page
<joemac53> During resume, the power light goes from blinking to solid, but the screen is black and there is no response to keyboard input
<joemac53> Including tryint to drop to TTY1
<joemac53> I tried uninstalling light-locker, but the issue persisted
<joemac53> any form of suspend has the same issue (terminal command, lid closure, GUI menu)
<lotuspsychje> joemac53: can you doublecheck if bug #1759950 affects you?
<ubottu> bug 1759950 in Xfce4 Power Manager "Lid-close suspend: blank screen when switching to user session" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759950
<joemac53> I will check
<lotuspsychje> joemac53: i also recall users with ryzen suspend issues, that didnt have the issue on kernel 4.19
<joemac53> No - I cannot authenticate
<joemac53> different issue
<lotuspsychje> allright
<joemac53> Is 4.19 an "official" kernel for the LTS?
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | joemac53
<ubottu> joemac53: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<joemac53> Ok, is there a particular kernel package that would be recommended for me to try for purposes of trouble-shooting?
<joemac53> I am concerned about stability - hence my choice of an LTS
<ioria> joemac53, here the guy says to install and configure xscreensaver : https://starlabs.kb.help/guides/xubuntu-suspendresume-fix/    but i bet it's a bit deeper than that; you should check dmesg (if you can) :  dmesg | less
<joemac53> ok, is there anything in particular that I am looking for in dmesg?
<joemac53> I did a dmesg > dmesg.txt right after rebooting from a failed suspend
<ioria> joemac53, grep for 'fail', or 'error'
<joemac53> regarding the https://starlabs.kb.help/guides/xubuntu-suspendresume-fix/, I did remove light-locker and install xscreensaver - it had no impact
<joemac53> so I reinstalled light locker
<ioria> joemac53, xscreensaver nedds a configuration iirc, not just install
<ioria> *needs
<joemac53> I will try xscreensaver  again.  If the resume fails, I will need to reboot, so I'm going to sign out and give it a try
<cetex> In ubuntu, what is it that triggers automatic shutdown of the laptop around 2% of battery?
<ioria> joemac53, for the record : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1431149
<cetex> is it some hardcoded limit in upowerd?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1431149 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "XFCE 4.12 Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tieinv> power management?
<cetex> seems like it's upowerd..
<cetex> and it's set to 2% by default..
<cetex> that's like 30minutes.
<joemac> No joy
<joemac> I am still trying to debug resume after suspend.  I tried switching to xscreensaver
<joemac> The settings that were recommended were not entirely clear.  I took it to mean that I should go into Screensaver Preferences - advanced tab and toggle Display Power Management to "on"
<ioria> joemac, right after you left, posted this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1431149
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1431149 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "XFCE 4.12 Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<joemac> I will check that
<pavlos> joemac: wrote a small article about suspend/resume, it might help you ... https://www.azloco.org/2019/04/06/systemd-suspend-resume-script/
<joemac> 1431149 does not appear to be the same bug
<joemac> That bug has resume working under some circumstances - I cannot get anything other than  a black screen under any resume conditions
<joemac> pavlos - I'm not sure I understand what the script would do.  I have used scripts called from /etc/pm/sleep.d/ as workarounds to get sleep/resume working
<joemac> on other laptops
<joemac> It seems to me that the graphics driver is not being restored or is crashing somehow
<ioria> joemac,  switching  to tty works  ?
<joemac> no
<ioria> ah
<joemac> tried tty1
<joemac> no keyboard input works
<joemac> no backlight at all
<joemac> power light goes from flashing to solid on, but no keyboard input works and the backlight does not come on
<ioria> joemac,  you can try the quick workaround on #14
<Ool> works with an other USB keyboard ?
<joemac> no
<joemac> neither an external nor built in input does anything
<joemac> resume just gives a black unlit screen and no input, with the power light solidly on
<joemac> Or at least, no observable input
<ioria> it's a system freeze (i suggest using alt+print + r-i-s-u-b to reboot)
<joemac> If the graphics driver isn't working, the keyboard input could be doing something, but I can't see anything
<Ool> USB bus seems to stay asleep
<joemac> Or its awake and I can't see that it is
<joemac> I made a dmesg.txt - but I don't see anything telltale - could anyone else take a look?
<joemac> I also tried setting a lid shut to just power the screen off, but eventually it goes to suspend and locks the computer up.  Also, not having suspend on a laptop uses the battery power up faster.
<legreffier> joemac: which driver are you using ?
<joemac> amdgpu
<joemac> open source default
<ioria> joemac, to paste dmesg use cat dmesg.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> joemac, upgrading the kernel might help
<joemac> ioria - dmesg sent
<ioria> joemac, you are supposed to paste the url here
<joemac> I haven't used IRC in about 20 years
<joemac> so exactly how would I share the dmesg.txt?
<ioria> joemac, the cmd above gives you an url in terminal ....
<ioria> yes ?
<t3ch> hello all!
<legreffier> https://pobe.ga/posts/intel-9260-suspend/ << is that similar to your problem ?
<t3ch> anyone know if is possible to disable one harddrive that dont work but is runn ing and ventilators are running just for it.. with drivers or not know how?
<joemac> I had pasted "cat dmesg.txt | nc termbin.com 9999" into a terminal
<ioria> joemac,     yes ? it will return an url
<joemac> and it sent a url back
<ioria> joemac, paste it here
<joemac> https://termbin.com/23ks
<ioria> good
<joemac> thanks
<ioria> AMD Ryzen 7 3700U with Radeon Vega Mobile  -> not a good news
<ioria> Call Trace 851993; 2*° bad news
<joemac> Yep
<joemac> I mentioned the Ryzen 7 3700U in my first message this morning because I thought that might be the issue
<joemac> fairly recent hardware - April 2019 build date
<ioria> journal corrupted or uncleanly shut down
<joemac> ok
<ioria> joemac,  that'swhy i told you to use  alt+print+reisub to reboot
<konrados> Hey, I don't get it. I just wanted to install some software (krita) and got this: https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/a3850c6846904b04ac2bf5b687799199
<joemac> I did have to do a forced shutdown (hold pwer button).  I can try seeing if the key combination will work
<ioria> !REISUB
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<konrados> I only did sudo add-apt-repository https://launchpad.net/\~kritalime/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ioria> joemac,  if the kb works obviously
<joemac> I will drop off the chat briefly and try again.  The key combo is alt + print + r-e-i-s-u-b, altogether?
<ioria> joemac, the kernel  in use is 4.15.0-76 , but a new kernel is available in the hwe
<joemac> I have seen references to hwe - is there a particular package that will turn that on?
<ioria> joemac, sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04
<joemac> Should I try that first, then try trouble-shooting the suspend ?
<Intelo> can I install linux on a chrombook instead of chrom os?  Why use  a chromebook if I can just install ubuntu-server, then install xorg, then install a browser in it. Wont that be better ?
<ioria> joemac, nope, first try to troubleshoot
<joemac> Thanks - will do the troubleshoot.  Bye for now.
<ioria> ok
<ducasse> Intelo: depends. chromeos might be better suited for the hardware. TIAS.
<Intelo> ducasse, hm.. ya but I want the same price, battery, price of chrome but slighly different os
<Intelo> ie ubuntu
<ducasse> konrados: remove the ppa you added, then follow the instructions here to add it back - https://launchpad.net/~kritalime/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ducasse> konrados: then remove the lines apt complains about
<konrados> ducasse, but... but it's a clean system, I didn't add any ppa before, it's the first one, how can I know what to remove? You mean everything on the list?
<konrados> I didn't do anything, it's a fresh installation, on a new disk
<konrados> I decided to make the completly new installation, because last time I also had problems with ppa :( I don't get it :(
<pragmaticenigma> konrados: You did do something... you added a PPA repository, and then something broke... that's "doing something" so please don't continue saying you didn't do anything
<joemac> I tried alt+print+reisub at the black screen after resume - nothing happened - I still had to shutdown with the power button
<konrados> pragmaticenigma, ok, maybe I did, but I don't know what that could be
<ducasse> konrados: that apt output lists several third party repos
<joemac> I did create a second text file with the dmesg contents
<ducasse> konrados: read the apt output to see what to remove - "W: Target Packages (main/binary-amd64/Packages) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list:52 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vscode.list:3"
<pragmaticenigma> konrados: part of running a computer is remembering the actions you take. If you have trouble remembering, the I would suggest you start writing down the steps and things you execute. You added a repository, and it broke your system. The only help you will receive here is how to remove the repository, which has already been suggested to you with documentation. The volunteers in this channel only support the software made
<pragmaticenigma> available through the official Ubuntu software channels.
<konrados> ducasse, pragmaticenigma - when I get a notification about updates, I just click "OK", so maybe I did something, but this time not consciously, I just clicked "OK"
<pragmaticenigma> konrados: 20 minutes ago you wrote: "<konrados> I only did sudo add-apt-repository https://launchpad.net/\~kritalime/+archive/ubuntu/ppa"
<konrados> I did NOT add a ppa intentionally
<konrados> pragmaticenigma, yeah, but this is the moment my problems started
<ducasse> konrados: you have added repos for telegram, virtualbox, chrome, node and vscode
<konrados> ducasse, ah... indeed, sorry, I just do it all the time, and thought it's safe, and indeed I forgot it, sorry :(
<pragmaticenigma> konrados: That is adding a repsitory... you did that on purpose... things don't "accdentially" happen. You had to type out that entire line of characters. You were fully aware that you were doing something. It is on you for executing something you don't understand
<joemac> Is there anything else I should try to troubleshoot the black screen resume issue, or should I go to the HWE kernels
<ses1984> i see that openssl 1.1.1 has a CVE out on it, what should i do if i want to build 1.1.1d and replace 1.1.1 in my system
<ducasse> konrados: run the add-apt-repository command again, but add -r
<konrados> pragmaticenigma, ducasse - sorry again, it's a script I run.... ok, will remove the ppas
<konrados> ducasse, ok
<ses1984> where is the code that builds the deb of openssl 1.1.1 that is used in the current repos fo 18.04
<ses1984> i thought i could look there to see how the deb is built, so i can build my own deb for 1.1.1d
<ducasse> konrados: you don't need to remove the others, just correct what apt complains about
<konrados> ducasse, so - `sudo add-apt-repository -r https://launchpad.net/\~kritalime/+archive/ubuntu/ppa` ?
<eelstrebor> where can i post a snapshot to show a "problem" on my pc?
<ducasse> konrados: yes
<konrados> eelstrebor, https://imgur.com/upload
<konrados> ok, doing
<ses1984> on this page is says a pacakge is needed, https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2019/CVE-2019-1547.html is there any way i can help with that?
<konrados> ducasse, no result, no communication, now how can I test if everything's fine?
<ducasse> konrados: if there is no output it has done the job
<ducasse> konrados: post the output of 'sudo apt update'
<joemac> As requested, I tried alt+print+reisub at the black screen after resume - nothing happened - I still had to shutdown with the power button. I am not sure what to try next in order to get suspend/resume working
<pragmaticenigma> ses1984: You can try asking in #ubuntu-devel
<konrados> ducasse, https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/4d2371bd5be6494a8f7e42ce4465921f
<konrados> still some problems
<ioria> joemac, try the new kernel hwe
<joemac> OK
<eelstrebor> anyone know why i'm getting this dialog box? i haven't seen it on my other pc's: https://imgur.com/a/x1RP30D
<ducasse> konrados: can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vscode.list for me?
<ioria> joemac, if it fails you can try this : https://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad/comments/cveeyl/linux_on_t495t495sx395_suspendresume_fix/
<joemac> Once it installs the new kernel, I will reboot and then try suspend/resume again and check the reddit if needed
<pragmaticenigma> eelstrebor: Your machines will refresh their package lists at different times. So some may see an update prompt before others
<ducasse> eelstrebor: you must have the settings set to ask when updates are available
<eelstrebor> it looks like it has something to do with flatpack which is only on this pc
<joemac> ioria - should I try the kernel change first, or troubleshoot the bluetooth as recommended in the Reddit post?
<Darkchaos> Sorry for asking this over and over, but is there a simple way to hook into pbuilder's chroot, so I can change the environment before continueing to compile?
<ioria> joemac, a newer kernel with your hw is not bad
<konrados> ducasse, - https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/632532458507440cb4647a11623fdce6
<joemac> ioria - looks like it's going to 5.3.0-28-generic
<ioria> yes
<joemac> OK - rebooting now - thanks again
<ducasse> konrados: 'sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vscode.list' then 'sudo apt update'. see if there are errors or warnings
<JuJUBee> I am using ltsp and used snap on the server to install tmcbeans but my users cannot see it?  They have restarted their terminals and I have updated the image.  Any ideas?
<konrados> ducasse, it seems fine (?) except the last line - https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/f070e6378d4a4137987f813975415bcc
<joemac> ioria the HWE kernel update did the trick.  Should I uninstall xscreensaver and reinstall light-locker and re-test
<joemac> Thanks!
<mra90> I have ubuntu up&running but would like to install windows also in a dual boot configuration, where should I strat?
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | ioria
<ubottu> ioria: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ioria> ok, good to hear joemac
<mra90> start*
<ioria> gnam lotuspsychje
<ducasse> konrados: 'ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d' - pastebin result
<ioria> joemac, light-locker is a bit buggy  afaik
<joemac> OK
<ioria> joemac, but you know how to purge xscreensaver, and occasionally reinstall it
<joemac> How do I get the screenlock back when suspending - I would like password input to unlock.  Is that in the xscreensaver settings
<joemac> yep, I can purge/reinstall if needed
<ioria> yes
<joemac> ok
<konrados> ducasse, https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/76af2997c2cd45daaed3e7476373ea20
<ducasse> konrados: can you use virtualbox from the ubuntu repos, or do you need the one from the virtualbox site?
<konrados> ducasse, I don't care :) I just want to have it. Not sure what is the difference, but assume that the second option is better for some reason.
<konrados> or the first:)
<ducasse> konrados: it's just newer, but we only support the one in the repos. remove the line "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian bionic contrib" from /etc/apt/sources.list or comment it out
<konrados> doing...
<ducasse> konrados: then 'sudo apt update' should return without errors
<konrados> ducasse, seems fine - https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/e218e45d8d6241b8aa5a3c1867fc6ae6
<konrados> ducasse, but... what is the mistake I made?
<konrados> I really try to learn linux, but this just is over my head, I was strictly following the manuals and docs o.O
<ducasse> konrados: it's fine now, you just added the krita ppa incorrectly. use 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kritalime/ppa'
<konrados> oh, ok
<ducasse> konrados: see the instructions here - https://launchpad.net/~kritalime/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<konrados> ducasse, I don't know how to thank you. It worked :) pragmaticenigma - also thank you. I'm not an admin guy, and usually in my work someone else took care about this stuff (this is my explanation:)) - thanks again!
<ducasse> konrados: you're welcome, happy to help :)
<konrados> :)
<eelstrebor> this kinda sucks - i found 2 firefox apps installed - removed one in favor of the new & improved quantum version and now all me bookmarks, plugins, addons, and settings are gone
<pressure679> The Ubuntu repository, has different bios version for at least 1 PC. Is it ok if someone tells me which software or whatever it is?
<eelstrebor> i did find a much nicer calculator during my "cleanup"
<leftyfb> pressure679: huh?
<pressure679> It's ok if you just waste time.
<leftyfb> pressure679: what is your ubuntu support question?
<pressure679> - The Ubuntu repository, or one of the repositories, has[...]
<pressure679> The maintainer of the software may be dead, idk.
<leftyfb> pressure679: which repository?
<littlepython> Hi there, i have this snippet https://dpaste.org/G7Fd
<littlepython> i want to replace jenkinstest2 with ${namespace}
<pressure679> Maybe one or more for the Ubuntu distros.
<littlepython> could someone please help me on how to do that
<littlepython> since it involves lot of quotes i am confused. unfortunately for now i have to take this route. so help is much appreciated
<leftyfb> pressure679: what are you talking about? Can you be specific please?
<pressure679> I'm sorry leftyfb, I get payed to do some other stuff now.
<leftyfb> littlepython: you want #bash maybe
<littlepython> ah ok ill ask there as well again.. leftyfb: do you know the solution for my problem
<mvkdev> why does ubuntu nearly hang when node executable takes my cpu under heavy load? (i do have a 2gb swap partition)
<Mathisen> swap would not help with cpu load
<mvkdev> Mathisen but the scheduler of my OS isnt doing its work properly then i guess
<mvkdev> how do i fix this? :D
<ikonia> mvkdev: what is bottlenecking your machine
<ikonia> and why do you assume the scheduler is the problem
<mvkdev> ikonia nodejs runs on 100%, and then i cant use my desktop normally anymore => bottleneck?
<ikonia> no, that's running out of resource
<ikonia> what is causing it to run out of resource
<mvkdev> processor time
<ikonia> are you sure ?
<ikonia> are you sure you're not waiting on anything else that is locking the process
<ikonia> so the cpu can't be freed up
<mvkdev> ikonia ok so i just did a test, i'm running out of memory
<mvkdev> there's 8gb in this machine
<mvkdev> MiB Mem :   7846,0 total,   2738,2 free,   2153,4 used,   2954,3 buff/cache
<mvkdev> when it's running the node process, memm goes to 300meg free...
<mvkdev> so how do i prevent my system from locking up when it run's out of memory?
<pragmaticenigma> mvkdev: You can't... you can only take proactive measures... like analyzing what's happening during the lock up and then try to figure out why that is requiring so much of the system resource
<ikonia> mvkdev: why do you think you're running out of memory
<ikonia> it's not just about the "Free" line
<ikonia> (you could be right too, it's about understanding your thoughts)
<OroSorrow> hello what's the best way to manage "logs" and by logs i mean the result of output from a command chain like nohup somecommand > logme.log
<ikonia> OroSorrow: in what way manage ?
<OroSorrow> if this isn't the best place to ask something like this i don't mind being pointed elsewhere, i mean after it reaches x kb rotate logs and purge older files after x amount of time
<ikonia> OroSorrow: you could use logrotate or a file watcher, or even something a bit older like inotify
<OroSorrow> i see
<OroSorrow> is logrotate just a command?
<OroSorrow> i'll start googling, thank you
<raver> > ikonia hat geschrieben:
<raver> > OroSorrow: you could use logrotate or a file watcher, or even something a bit older like inotify
<raver> ... inotify is old?
<sarnold> ~twenty years maybe?
<sarnold> Inotify  was merged into the 2.6.13 Linux kernel.  The required library interfaces were added to glibc in version 2.4.
<sarnold> ah fifteen years https://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_13
<raver> I thought initifywait was newer...
<raver> I still use it rarely in shell scripts..
<raver> Is there a better way in newer kernels?
<mra90> why I can not resize partition using GParted?
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: Is the drive the one you're currently booted from?
<mra90> pragmaticenigma, yes exactly
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: You can't resize a mounted partition
<mra90> But it should work- it should shrink the free spoace
<mra90> I see no reason to forbid it
<mra90> I think I was able to do it under windows
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: The tool is preventing you from shooting yourself in the foot... sometimes you can make an active partition larger, but you can't make it smaller
<mra90> pragmaticenigma, but live USB installation will allow me to do so  soo whats the point?
<mra90> I mean the danger is the same when I do it from live USB boot or hdd isn't it?
<Ben64> when you're booting from usb you can unmount the hdd
<havv>  python3-rados : Depends: python3 (< 3.7) but 3.7.3-1 is to be installed, what does this mean? That I have 3.7 installed and it requires 3.6?
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: No, there danger is greatly reduced... the reason you can't do it live is because the data on the drive is in use. To resize, the data needs to be shifted. It would be like pulling the rug out from underneath someone. You technically can do it, but there are going to be unfortunate consequences.
<cgi> how do i do a efficient two-way sync on two ubuntu machines? (preferably using ssh)
<pragmaticenigma> cgi: rsync is the only tool that I am aware of for such a task. However it is not two way, you have to run one in one direction, then run the other machine to achieve the other direction
<cgi> pragmaticenigma, I was hoping to do this automatically - not manually running everytime I change a file
<mra90> pragmaticenigma, got it, thanks :)
<ikonia> cgi: drbd for the disks ?
<Polesch> Windows 10 in QEMU/KVM freezes on boot, every time. Anyone know how to fix this?
<pragmaticenigma> cgi: aside from the bad idea that is (i.e. you screw up file and now it's in both locations with no backup) ... rsync can be schedule to run, which is what I would recommend... set each to run every 10 minutes, one only runs on the 5s, the other to run on the 0s
<cgi> ikonia, does that work over ssh?
<ikonia> cgi: no, why do you need it to happen over ssh
<cgi> pragmaticenigma, I am syncing two git repos actually. So I could use git to pull changes perhaps?
<ikonia> cgi: what is your actual goal here ?
<pragmaticenigma> cgi: ssh is not a file transfer protocol... and is not designed for the purpose you're describing
<pragmaticenigma> cgi: That would be the smarter way
<cgi> ikonia, I want to be able to use an IDE to do development on a server directory and debu
<ikonia> cgi: so you don't want to keep anything in sync
<cgi> My server and desktop both run ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> cgi: Choose one git to be the primary, the other secondary. Only commit changes to the primary, the secondary gets schedule to pull from the primary on a regular schedule
<ikonia> you just want to make the server file system available to your machine running the IDE
<cgi> ikonia, I tried sshfs - too slow
<cgi> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> cgi: sshfs can't be too slow
<ikonia> just export the file system via some network file protocol, sshfs, fuse, nfs, samba, whatever
<ikonia> and mount it on the machine with the IDE
<cgi> ikonia, git status - takes 10 seconds plus
<ikonia> cgi: that won't be sshfs
<ikonia> that will be a problem with your network or server perfoamcen
<ikonia> sshfs does not have that overhead
<cgi> ikonia, my git is 3GB
<ikonia> what does that mean ?
<cgi> ikonia, the size of the repo is large
<ikonia> so again what does that have to do with ssfs
<ikonia> sshfs
<cgi> ikonia, no idea why sshfs is so slow for git status
<ikonia> cgi: sshfs does not put that sort of overhead on it
<cgi> ikonia, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7245837/using-git-over-sshfs-is-too-slow
<robertparkerx> I want to upgrade my ubuntu server and ext4 but I'm being told I may need to "adjust the settings in /etc/fstab.". Can someone help me understand?
<robertparkerx> Sorry upgrade my HDD
<robertparkerx> or SSD lol
<ikonia> cgi: pick a different network file system then
<cgi> ikonia, git status = 51 seconds on a gigabit network
<ikonia> cgi: network theoretical speed is nothing to do with real performance
<pragmaticenigma> cgi: I think the git approach is the best at this point... no monkeying with file systems, and better yet, no issues with file permissions with mounting remote file system either
<pragmaticenigma> robertparkerx: Are you asking about swapping your harddrive for another one?
<robertparkerx> pragmaticenigma, no they're adding additional storage
<ducasse> robertparkerx: connect the disk, create a partition and filesystem, and gnome disks can add it to fstab for you
<pragmaticenigma> robertparkerx: Perhaps you need to more fully describe what it is you're doing. From what you stated, it doesn't make any sense to me
<robertparkerx> pragmaticenigma, I have a server through hetzner in germany. They allow me to purchase additional SSD space or volumes to add to my server. I asked them about it because I was interested and they told me "you may need to adjust the settings in /etc/fstab."
<ducasse> robertparkerx: do you currently have the storage added and need help setting it up?
<kur1j> can someone tell me why I need to add a search domain name in my /etc/resolv.conf for it to work?
<kur1j> for my local domain (even though my DNS server) resolves it
<pragmaticenigma> kur1j: Is your DNS server setup to automatically resolve local machine names?
<kur1j> pragmaticenigma: I mean on any other computer I can type <servername.mydomain.com> and it will resolve the ip
<kur1j> so yes?
<pragmaticenigma> is you the machine you're currently having issues actually setup to use that DNS server?
<pragmaticenigma>  ^ ^ kur1j
<sarnold> kur1j: copy-paste what you're trying to do and the results you get?
<sarnold> (if it's more than two lines, a paste bin site please ;)
<robertparkerx> ducasse, no I wanted to learn before I purchased it
<pragmaticenigma> robertparkerx: If the provider is just allocating more space to your machine instance, there won't be anything you need to do. If they're adding another phyisical volume to your instance, then you might have to set that up, but there is no way for us to predict how that is going to work until it happens
<pragmaticenigma> robertparkerx: Truthfully, this falls on your hosting provider to provide this kind of support and you should be asking them for help. If they don't know how or can't help you... I'd suggest finding a more competent hosting provider.
<ducasse> robertparkerx: then i suggest you come back when you actually need help with a problem
<robertparkerx> I don't think it is physical volumes
<tomreyn> it will look like a physical storage to your cloud VM. hetzner will add a secondary storage, the original storage is not extended.
<tomreyn> so you'll end up with sda (20 GB on CX11) plus the other volume you add which can range between 10 and 1024 GB.
<tomreyn> but this is more of a topic for #hetzner
<robertparkerx> oh wait
<robertparkerx> I didn't know tomreyn
<robertparkerx> I'm sorry
<tomreyn> you'll need to create a partition table or just a single file system on it, then add any newly created file systems to fstab if you want them automounted.
<tomreyn> no worries, I just wanted to point you to the more suitable channel for the non ubuntu configuration part.
<mra90> my usb stick is read only (write protected) how can I chnage that?
<tomreyn> what tells you so?
<pavlos> mra90: what does the usb contain? do you know its filesystem?
<mra90> pavlos, no, how can I check it?
<pavlos> mra90: type dmesg, at the bottom you will see details of the usb
<mra90> pavlos, I did sudo blkid /dev/sdb1
<mra90> and it says "vfat"
<pavlos> mra90: ok, I have a similar vfat usb, it automounts in /media/$USER/usblabel as RW. As tomreyn asked, what tells you it is RO ?
<mra90> pavlos, from start it doesn't automount
<mra90> I had to mount it myself
<mra90> Now i try to copy ubuntu iso image using dd
<mra90> and it refuse to do so since as it says its "read only filesystem"
<mra90> any idea what is wrong?
<ducasse> mra90: sounds like the usb stick is busted
<ioria> mra90, unplug, replug and   ' dmesg | tail -20 | nc termbin.com 9999'
<tomreyn> (without the single quotes)
<mra90> ioria, dmesg says "[sdb] Write Protect is on"
<ioria> mra90, unplug, replug and   ' dmesg | tail -20 | nc termbin.com 9999'
<lemoldu> Hi :)
<ioria> if it's a corporate owned usb you cannot do nothing, i'am afraid
<mra90> ioria, no its mine
<mra90> I can coipy onm it on windows withoput any problem,
<ioria> the url, please
<mra90> just a sec
<mra90> I don't have internet on that device
<ioria> mra90, can yoou see it in gparted ?
<mra90> opsss
<mra90> I have just made a test under windoiws and it also says its write protected oO
<tomreyn> hi lemoldu - got any ubuntu support questions?
<lemoldu> I try to make a package for my software and to upload it on launchpad ppa
<leftyfb> mra90: open it in gparted, click on "Device" then "create partition table". Then format it.
<lemoldu> but I have a build failure, I do not know how to solve it :(
<lemoldu> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/464413386/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.studmanager_0.2.1-3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tomreyn> lemoldu: there's #ubuntu-app-devel and #launchpad
<lemoldu> Hi tomreyn
<lemoldu> ok, thank you for your help, tomreyn
<mra90> leftyfb, gpoarted doesn't see it
<leftyfb> mra90: you don't see it as an option in the dropdown in the top-right?
<mra90> even after I have mounted it myslef
<ioria> mra90, on windows try this : https://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch001617.htm
<mra90> if only I know where is the write protect bit located
<leftyfb> ioria: he probably just dd'd an iso to it. That makes it R/O. It probably just needs to be repartitioned/formatted
<ioria> leftyfb, maybe, but he says is vfat ....
<sarnold> lemoldu: try adding 'python-minimal' to your build dependencies
<leftyfb> ioria: you can still dd an iso with vfat as one of the filesytems and make it all R/O
<mra90> leftyfb, this is what I want to do but I haven't even sstarted since from start it calims it is wroite protected
<ioria> seems he never used dd yet
<leftyfb> mra90: you have never written anything to this drive before?
<ioria> mra90, the equivalent on linux should be sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdX
<lemoldu> sarnold, really necessary ? there already is python3-pyqt5
<mra90> ioria, I did wwhy do you think so?
<leftyfb> ^
<lemoldu> sarnold, I will try
<ioria> mra90, sorry ?
<leftyfb> "<mra90> Now i try to copy ubuntu iso image using dd"
<sarnold> lemoldu: all I know is that in bionic the pyversions command that failed is supplied by python-minimal https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=bionic&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=pyversions
<leftyfb> mra90: can you confirm that you in fact, do not see anything related to the drive in the top right dropdown menu in gparted?
<ioria> mra90, yep, gparted is a test
<ioria> mra90, if you can recreate the partition table, we are good
<mra90> ioria, leftyfb in gparted I only see two partitions sda1 (boot) and sda2 (/)
<mra90> thats all
<ioria> mra90, ok, that's not the case
<leftyfb> mra90: no, don't look at partitions. In the top-right in that entire gparted window, there's a dropdown menu. Do you see it?
<mra90> I also tried sudo hdparm -ro on that device and it says setting readonly to 0 (of)
<ioria> mra90, what sudo parted -l says ?
<mra90> however I still can not copy
<ioria> mra90, oh, yes you have to look at the right side at top ...
<mra90> ioria, sudo parted -l DOES see this USB stick! :)
<mra90> ahh yes it is also in gpparted but not where you said
<mra90> I had to switch device on a drop down menu./..
<ioria> mra90, ok, what you see ?
<ioria> that's for sure
<mra90> anyway I  wonder why hdparm -r0 didn't help?
<ioria> mra90, do you see the usb in gparted or not ?
<mra90> I see this usb stick with fat32 file system
<mra90> all properities of it are fine
<ioria> mra90, yes or no ?
<leftyfb> mra90: click on "Device" at the top, then click on "Create Partition Table"
<celphi> Can someone help me setup my usb-c monitor? It's not registering as connected when i use xrandr command
<mra90> ioria, YES I do
<leftyfb> mra90: click on "Device" at the top, then click on "Create Partition Table"
<ioria> mra90, do what leftyfb said
<mra90> leftyfb, it says I can not create a new  one snce some are actie nbow
<leftyfb> mra90: you need to unmount it
<mra90>  "1 partition is currently active on it"
<leftyfb> mra90: use the "umount" command in a terminal
<ioria> mra90, right click on it
<leftyfb> or that
<mra90> DOne
<mra90> now it says it will erase all data on it
<ioria> sure
<leftyfb> mra90: isn't that what you want?
<mra90> what partition table should I choose from?yes it is
<leftyfb> mra90: pick DOS
<leftyfb> mra90: should be default
<ioria> modos
<mra90> msdos rather
<mra90> why this one?
<ioria> *msdos
<leftyfb> mra90: because that is the correct one for filesystems compatible with Windows machines as well as linux
<mra90> ok fine
<ioria> mra90, common use on usb removable; but you can set GPT
<mra90> buu iot failed ;(
<leftyfb> mra90: with what error? Please screenshot or pastebin
<mra90> "Can't write to /deb/sdb/, because its opened read-only."
<mra90> thats the error message
<mra90> nothing more nothing less
<leftyfb> mra90: can you screenshot it please?
<ioria> mra90, mount | grep sdb
<pavlos> mra90: earlier, we asked to unplug, replug and look at the bottom of dmesg. If Write protect is ON, something is going on ...
<mra90> yes  it is write protected from start
<mra90> mount | grep sdb returns nothing
<mra90> I umounted it ealier after all...
<ioria> mra90, doeas it have a switch ? no ? back to first link i posted you
<mra90> here is the dmesg output right after  I plug it  in -> https://pastebin.com/s2QTXBt3
<mra90> there is of course no mechanical switch or sth
<leftyfb> "[  +0,000459] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is on"
<ioria> we know that
<leftyfb> mra90: what model USB drive is it?
<mra90> leftyfb, you have it in dmesg output too
<mra90> PGI
<kur1j> sarnold: its just my IP address as my DNS server and when I ping mymachine.mylocaldomain.com it just says "Name or service not known"
<kur1j> pinging google.com works
<kur1j> this is squarely on resolved
<kur1j> because things seem to work under 16.04
<pavlos> kur1j: does "ping mymachine" work?
<kur1j> no
<kur1j> I give it the fully qualified domain
<danes> hello, Im by no means expert and this is a newbie question. I dont know how to phrase it on google and I am running on circles. Im sure its easy. The issue is I need to use a scanner with iscan. Drivers are installed. If I run it in root mode it detects the scanner and I can use it. If run normally I get error "could not send command to scanner.
<danes> Check the scanner status". I think I just need to add the scanner as root in a group but I dont know how.
<kur1j> https://gist.github.com/vaskokj/b007e739ad181a2c9ac515da9f18370b
<sarnold> danes: try adduser danes scanner  then log out, log in, try again?
<sarnold> $ host sub1.mylocaldomain.com
<sarnold> Host sub1.mylocaldomain.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<sarnold> kur1j: looks like your domain may be busted
<kur1j> sarnold: its not its local
<kur1j> none of its public
<sarnold> kur1j: then pick something other than .com for your local domain
<pavlos> kur1j: can you change your domain to just "mylocal"
<kur1j> sarnold: that ship has failed
<kur1j> sailed
<pavlos> kur1j: then ping mymachine.mylocal
<sarnold> I suspect that ship has also failed :)
<kur1j> the only thing _not_ working is ubuntu when a VPN is up
<kur1j> ubuntu broke this with systemd
<kur1j> and I can't tell what the hell its doing
<pavlos> kur1j: nslookup mymachine.mylocal 172.16.0.26
<kur1j> https://gist.github.com/vaskokj/127f52a5ad7b661700076ab9cd1c17fe
<kur1j> works
<sarnold> kur1j: a friend says "the only sane thing to do is own a domain", but if that is impossible for some reason, home.arpa does exist for records not intending to be published https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8375
<pavlos> kur1j: is ipa your DNS ? it should be another system ... at the very bootom of the output, it shows that ipa is .26 (which is your DNS)
<kur1j> pavlos: correct its resolving the IPA servers ip address
<pavlos> kur1j: we want to resolve mymachine which should have a diff ip
<kur1j> https://gist.github.com/vaskokj/cf66ae64cd65e1eac65332cc1d96e493
<kur1j> all that tells me is that DNS is working fine
<kur1j> the machine itself isn't resolving
<kur1j> correctly via its systemd-resolved
<pavlos> kur1j: ping r2d2 does not work?
<kur1j> pavlos: correct
<kur1j> https://gist.github.com/vaskokj/e7fe2492619c70d86bee39d706d2b46b
<pavlos> kur1j: what is the search line in /etc/resolv.conf ... (it should be mydomain.com
<pavlos> kur1j: what is the search line in /etc/resolv.conf ... (it should be mylocaldomain.com
<kur1j> pavlos: https://gist.github.com/vaskokj/f388dcd7051943b528a0af41f838659d
<kur1j> but that was kind of my original question...why does it even need the search path anyways
<pavlos> kur1j: I think on the server.conf of your vpn, you need to specify the domain and DNS entries
<kur1j> yeah, I already did
<kur1j> they show up properly in my search domains on all other systems
<kur1j> but not on 18.04
<kur1j> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1726124
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1726124 in systemd (Ubuntu) "DNS domain search paths not updated when VPN started" [High,Confirmed]
<ekaj> Anyone happen to know the easiest way to install mysql on an airgapped box that I can move files to, it just doesn't have internet? I have tried moving the mysql.deb, but then it fails on all of the dependencies
<mra90> what could cause this permament write protect on my usb stick?
<mra90> ekaj -> #mysql
<pavlos> mra90: any chance you can reboot your system and try that usb stick again? it does not make sense to be RO
<sarnold> ekaj: take a look at this package apt-offline - offline APT package manager
<mra90> pavlos, but even windows says it is write protected
<pavlos> mra90: can you try another usb stick? this particular usb might be toast (bad)
<mra90> pavlos, yes other one wworks fine
<pavlos> mra90: so this particular usb is bad
<pavlos> mra90: it happens
<mra90> but what could happen
<pavlos> mra90: electronic components fail ...
<sarnold> or it may have a 'write protect' switch somewhere
<sarnold> pop the cover off and look?
<mra90> sarnold, nothing like that
<bprompt> ekaj:  only way I can think of, run the -> sudo apt-get download mysql; <- get all those .deb files, you'd have missing dependencies, and you'd need to get them one by one, just get a list of what's needed, and download them the same way
<Intelo> How can I compare dell M6700 laptop and Lenovo-ThinkCentre-M81-SFF-PC-Intel-Core-i5-2400
<Intelo> for which will ubuntu run faster?
<westor> Q: how can i find my bindip ?
<sarnold> Intelo: if you can find out which processors both have, which memories both have, which storage options both have, which gpus both have, you can probably find reviews of those individual components on eg toms hardware or anandtech or similar sites
<sarnold> Intelo: this is handy for finding specific CPU benchmarks, but there's a lot more than just cpu speed that goes into computer benchmarking https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_list.php
<sarnold> westor: ip a   ?
<leftyfb> westor: in what context?
<mra90> I chenged boot order in bios to boot from usb device but instead  it shows me shell>
<mra90> how can I choose right boot option from that shell
<mra90> I try to do help | less but it says too many arguments
<mra90> ;/
<Intelo> sarnold, ok
<mra90> ok I figured out that in order to scroll I need to use pageUp/down
<mra90> but now how can I choose boot device being in uefi shell?
<sorin-mihai> mra90, dmesg should give you some hints why the ro mount. i hope you have a backup
<sorin-mihai> mra90, are you able to reboot and get to a system boot menu with F11 or or in some BIOS/UEFI setup with F2, DEL? depends on the system, but if you get to a boot menu or to a setup menu, bios/uefi, maybe you can overwrite the boot order or at least check that you have a boot entry that is actually trying to load a kernel/os. being dropped to the uefi shell means the system, didn't find a boot partition in the 1st place, either because
<sorin-mihai> it's broken, or not usable
<mra90> sorin-mihai, problem  is fixed thanks :)
<mort> I'm using eoan-proposed. Apparently, the x86_64 libc6 package has been upgraded to version 2.30-0ubuntu2.1, but the libc6:i386 package is still on 2.30-0ubuntu2, so things are a bit confused
<veebox> hey guys im sure missing the wobbly windows and stuff from 16.04(compiz i think).  what derivative of ubuntu still has it in 18.04 and 20.04? mint?
<asarch> Any Electrical engineer around?
<djapo> hello im trying to loop over files with spaces in their names with ls -c --reverse
<djapo> but i am not getting the full name in the loop
<djapo> I tried http://dpaste.com/3DHF59H but than i no longer have access to the original file name and cannot rename
<djapo> any ideas? might also be helpful if i  could sort find ./ by ctime
<leftyfb> !ot | asarch
<ubottu> asarch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<asarch> Thank you!
<leftyfb> djapo: use find
<asarch> Sorry for my mistake
<leftyfb> djapo: try quotes around "f". Or ask in #bash
<leftyfb> djapo: you might also try xargs
<sarnold> djapo: whatever you're trying to do you're probably doing it wrong
<sarnold> ha, after looking at the pastebin I've got even less idea of what you're trying to do :)
<djapo> great, i already knew that what i was trying to do wasn't working
<sarnold> djapo: the usual better approaches are to use find . -type f -execdir ... or mmv or rename.pl
<djapo> yes, but i want to sequential name them based on their ctime
<djapo> and i want to also remove ' ' with '_'
<leftyfb> djapo: you want #bash
<djapo> this is probably clearer http://dpaste.com/17FXSQ8
<djapo> ok, ill try there
<sarnold> my first thought is that it'd be easier to do this in two passes -- first, remove whitespace, second, do the ctime thing
<djapo> i got it, http://dpaste.com/012TT3C thought i would need to escape white spacec but i guess that's not a thing if i get the name from a variable
<sarnold> djapo: probably line 8 needs it too :)
<sarnold> mv "$filename" "$new_name"
#ubuntu 2020-02-11
<satanist> hi I have now the secound pc with don't start proberly, looks like dbus don't work
<satanist> i.e. service status produce a timeout http://ix.io/2bmB
<Church-> Heya sarnold
<Church-> sarnold: I've come to realize deb packaging is the devil
<sarnold> hey Church- :)
<sarnold> Church-: heh, how long did that take? :)
<sarnold> satanist: does journalctl work? what's the end of journalctl -ex   report?
<Church-> Trying to figure out how to get the executable step set on a script installed by a deb I'm generating
<Church-> Finally realized I need postinst scripts
<Church-> Now just getting it working
<satanist> sarnold: yes, but i haven't found anything yet
<sarnold> Church-: hmm, that doesn't sound right; i can't recall ever spotting anything like that in postinsts before
<sarnold> satanist: systemd was updated five or six days ago, https://usn.ubuntu.com/4269-1/
<satanist> sarnold: Feb 11 01:11:58 i61pc001 dbus-daemon[635]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out (service_start_timeout=25000ms) a few times
<sarnold> satanist: so I'm curious if there's any messages or warnings from about the time you installed the update
<Church-> sarnold: Huh, it might because we're installing to /opt
<Church-> So our executable bit gets stripped?
<sarnold> Church-: hmm, no idea there, I've never seen debs install into /opt before
<sarnold> I'd be surprised though..
<Church-> Yeah, ours do.
<satanist> sarnold: there where working reboots after this on these pcs, atfter the last working reboot only libqt was updated
<sarnold> satanist: aha; thanks; I'm not sure what exactly that means for your problem :( but it makes sense
<satanist> a found a warning: http://ix.io/2bmH
<satanist> now were do I find the core?
<sarnold> satanist: oh weird :/ there may be one in /var/crash/
<satanist> nope, it's in /core
<sarnold> strange
<Church-> Oh stupid question is there a good way to disable apport on boot? Seems `systemctl disable` doesn't cut it given it's a wrapped init script
<satanist> so now were are the debug symbols for systemd?
<Church-> No but I thought apport is an Ubuntu crash reporter.
<sarnold> satanist: dbgsyms are often available via http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/
<sarnold> satanist: you can add new deb lines to your apt sources to include this server, just mirror the existing entries for your release, but use ddebs.ubuntu.com instead of whatever your archive host is
<Church-> Oh misunderstood that, woops.
<sarnold> Church-: maybe just apt purge apport? (make sure that doesn't take anything else important with it)
<Church-> Yeah some stuff has it as a dep
<Church-> So that's a no go
<satanist> sarnold: thanks
<sarnold> Church-: you can use equivs to build a fake package to take its place, perhaps
<Church-> Ugh, aye yeah.
<Church-> Not great for prod though. I just need a way to ensure it's dead
<Church-> Maybe I can mask it...
<cgi> I am looking for a solution for syncing a remote webserver directory to my desktop so that I can edit it, and it automatically syncs. The remote directory is a git repo. sshfs is too slow.
<satanist> Church-: echo "enabled=0" > /etc/default/apport
<Church-> Ah righteous duh, should've thought of using /etc/default/
<satanist> so installed the debug symbols, but still no working backtrace
<satanist> any idea what can I do to debug this?
<linelevel> Hi. Following the official instructions for creating a bootable USB stick from within MacOS just `dd`s the ISO to the drive, and there is no persistent storage. How do I make the kind with persistent storage (i.e. so the data in my /home directory persists across reboots)?
<Bashing-om> !persistence | linelevel
<ubottu> linelevel: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Scriptonaut> hey all, I have an drive, and all the files on it belong to root and a group called 'data-user'. I have a user who belogns to the data-user group, and is therefore allowed to make new files on the drive. However, when I make a new file, the file is always my_user:my_user, owned by the user, and his primary group. How can I make it so new files automatically belong to root and the data-user group?
<Scriptonaut> an nfs drive*
<Scriptonaut> is there a way to configure a drive, or directory, so that all files created on it belong to a certain user and group?
<Sleaker> Scriptonaut: pretty sure you can use setuig/setgid bits on directories for that
<Sleaker> setuid*/setgid
<Sleaker> but that might only work for gid
<Sleaker> yah looks like setuid is only a BSD thing
<Sleaker> you can chmod g+s to a directory so that files created in it inherit the gid.
<Sleaker> but that might not do as much as you want.
<Scriptonaut> ahh
<Bashing-om> Scriptonaut: 'chown' changes the owner of the directory and 'chmod' allows you to change the permissions of the file or directory. See the man pages for details.
<Scriptonaut> Bashing-om: I know, I'm talking about newly created files
<Scriptonaut> I want them to inherit the user/group of the parent directory
<Scriptonaut> Sleaker: ahh, ok so I can set the gid bit but not uid
<Scriptonaut> guess I'll have to manuallys chown every time I create a new file
<jschwalbe> can anyone help me understand why after rebooting my computer running ubuntu, it no longer goes into the GUI but command line only?
<jschwalbe> (and for some reaosn it's not automatically getting an IP from dhcp)
<sarnold> jschwalbe: take a look at journalctl -xe, hopefully there's something there that suggests what's happening
<linelevel> @Bashing-om Thank you for the link, but that guide does not seem to cover making the persistent storage auto-mount as /home. It also does not seem to address using the same USB stick for the ISO and the persistence.
<jschwalbe> @sarnold hard to know what i'm looking for, but "-- Subject: Unit graphical.target has finished start-up
<jschwalbe> i reset my unifi USG, but that shouldn't stop it from obtaining an IP or starting up the GUI.. right?
<sarnold> what do you mean by 'reset'?
<jschwalbe> literally factory reset it
<sarnold> did you configure something on your network to hand out DHCP leases?
<sarnold> hopefully the gui would start up even without a network connection
<jschwalbe> i believe so... when i run `sudo dhclient` it gets an ip
<Bashing-om> linelevel: Sorry, that was the extent of my direct expereince, Maybe consider to install the OS in the USB ?
<jschwalbe> can you tell me the command line to start the default GUI?
<jschwalbe> (I've tried startx)
<abro0420> So, I'm attempting to install 18.04 from the Ubuntu website onto a disk, but whenever I select burn image to disk, I get a update that says the selected disk image file isn't vaild
<lotuspsychje> !md5 | abro0420 did you verify?
<ubottu> abro0420 did you verify?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sarnold> jschwalbe: try systemctl restart display-manager.service
<sarnold> abro0420: are your discs large enough? I don't think the ISOs fit on cdroms any more, and I have no idea if they work in dvds or blurays
<abro0420> It should be, I have a 4.7gb disk and a empty partition of 39 gbs
<jschwalbe> @sarnold "Failed to restart display-manager.service: Unit display-manager.service not found."
<sarnold> jschwalbe: ooookay. that's odd. I have to admit I don't know much about the defaults but I certainly expected that to work
<jschwalbe> splendid.. heh
<linelevel> @Bashing-om I don't understand the suggestion, "install the OS in the USB"? Are you suggesting that I can overwrite a bootable USB drive while I'm booted from it?
<sarnold> jacober: how about systemctl status --all
<sarnold> that'll be endless amounts of output, hopefully something stands out
<abro0420> my checksum do match up
<Bashing-om> linelevel: No, use the install medium to install to another USB device, Similar to installing to a drive.
<lotuspsychje> abro0420: ok great, so how do you burn your iso exactly?
<abro0420> thats what I
<linelevel> @Bashing-om I seem to recall a few years ago that the recommended tool for creating a LiveUSB in Ubuntu gave the option of setting aside some space on the target device for a persistent /home
<abro0420> m attempting to figure out, I found the one disk image in the files, labeled "efi" and right clicked on it, then clicked on burn disk image
<Bashing-om> linelevel: Mega thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 <-sudodus/Howto make USB boot drives.
<lotuspsychje> abro0420: dont you have an usb stick handy to create an ubuntu usb?
<abro0420> I'm running old school
<abro0420> all I've got are dvds and cds
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> !burn | abro0420
<ubottu> abro0420: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jschwalbe> @sarnold is lightdm the default display? if it's not installed is that bad?
<jschwalbe> "dpkg-reconfigure: lightdm is not installed"
<sarnold> jschwalbe: lightdm was the default a (few?) releases ago.. it might be gdm now
<jschwalbe> ok..
<Bashing-om> jschwalbe: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ?
<sarnold> Bashing-om: there's no gui running at all
<Bashing-om> sarnold: :( Teach me not to read :P
<sarnold> Bashing-om: hehe :)
<jschwalbe> i'm typing on a terminal cuz ssh not working. should i skip that command?
<jschwalbe> strange enough, it responds to pings (and stops when restarting) and thinks sshd is running, but i cannot access it.
<sarnold> try systemctl restart ssh.service  maybe it missed binding to the IP you got by hand via dhclient
<jschwalbe> no dice
<jschwalbe> (tried sshd as well)
<jschwalbe> when i re-enter `sudo dhclient` i can ssh in after a reboot. but if i reboot, it doesn't hold
<sarnold> right, that'll be another problem to troubleshoot
<sarnold> are you expecting to use network manager on that system? or systemd-networkd? or is this an older system, and /etc/network/interfaces ?
<jschwalbe> ok so i'm logged in from my laptop now via ssh
<jschwalbe> this is running 18.04 and i (think) I had been using whatever the GUI manager is
<callmebhawesh> can anyone told me that why an error has occured when checking for livepatch updates?
<jschwalbe> @sarnold i looked thru the /var/syslog from earlier in the day, and it shows: NetworkManager[884]: <info>  [1581313724.5532] dhcp4 (eno1)
<jschwalbe> maybe that answers your question?
<sarnold> jschwalbe: do you see anything interesting in the output from systemctl status network-manager  ?
<jschwalbe> says "active(running)" and has a number of devices from /sys/devices/virtual/net/vethxxxxxx <-- i'm guessing docker?
<jschwalbe> but i see nothing about en0
<jschwalbe> eno1 rather
<lotuspsychje> callmebhawesh: does your error say something?
<jschwalbe> when i reboot i do see the pretty ubuntu screen with the dots, so *something* must be working
<jschwalbe> sarnold: so on the console when i reboot it gives some errors which are interesting. i'm not sure i thought them important, but maybe so. they are regardin the /etc/update-motd, and the main error which keeps getting repeated is: lsb_release: not found
<jschwalbe> isn't that weird that lsb_release would be missing all of a sudden?
<juanonymous> off question, but i guess someone knows what and how to install this lib. `libmysqlclient lib... configure: error: Cannot find libmysqlclient.so in /usr/lib/mysql use --with-mysql-lib=?`
<juanonymous> that is for an irc bot that i wanted to test
<urxtnw> Can anyone tell me how Ubuntu sets up the password under the hood? I have a username and a password, correct? I am not root, but Ubuntu puts my username in etc/sudoers ?
<oerheks> urxtnw, 1st user created during install has that sudo rights
<sarnold> jschwalbe: that is strange. what's dpkg -l lsb-release look like?
<jschwalbe> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<jschwalbe> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<jschwalbe> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<jschwalbe> ||/ Name                            Version              Architecture         Description
<jschwalbe> +++-===============================-====================-====================-====================================================================
<jschwalbe> rc  lsb-release                     9.20170808ubuntu1    all                  Linux Standard Base version reporting utility
<urxtnw> oerheks, yeah but HOW, and how is it compared to root
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oerheks> urxtnw, it is a combined account, on other linux versions one has a root account during install, and add an other for user
<oerheks> this is the benefit of ubuntu, not hassle with root or user
<urxtnw> oerheks, how do you combine accounts like that in other distros?
<oerheks> urxtnw, not.
<jschwalbe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qbvKhTyxsg/
<urxtnw> oerheks, doesn't ubunut have a root user since it's from debian?
<jschwalbe> sorry bout that
<jschwalbe> wasn't sure what the line limit was doing to be  :o
<oerheks> urxtnw, thsi is by design.
<jschwalbe> is there a way to just reinstall but keep my data? :\
<jschwalbe> i have no idea what happened, and i suppose nobody else will either. but it seems like something got deleted or corrupted
<jschwalbe> ...somehow
<sarnold> jschwalbe: oh very strange; I wonder what else important you're missing :(
<sarnold> jschwalbe: try sudo apt install ubuntu-minimal  and see wwhat happens..
<jschwalbe> took about 5 seconds to run
<sarnold> how many packages does it want to install?
<jschwalbe> 5
<jschwalbe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VmZ9XK8CwS/
<jschwalbe> if it matters, i already apt installed' lsb_release, so it wouldn't show up on that paste if you were expecting it
<jschwalbe> well now the network comes up automatically. that's a very big plus.
<sarnold> jschwalbe: how about the ubuntu-desktop package?
<sarnold> yay
<jschwalbe> (i had unplugged a z-wave dongle - gonna try one more reboot before clapping my hands)
<jschwalbe> *claps*
<jschwalbe> @sarnold, running `sudo apt install lightdm` and then `sudo systemctl start graphical.target` installed a bunch of stuff and then started the gui. (didn't even have to switch/dpkg-reconfigure it to lightdm as far as i can tell)
<sarnold> jschwalbe: do be aware that lightdm isn't the default in 18.04; I don't know what exactly the default is, but lightdm may get less testing
<jschwalbe> & survives reboot
<jschwalbe> i don't think it's actually running lightdm (i may be wrong)
<sarnold> ha
<jschwalbe> well perhaps i spoke too early - it gives me the login screen but cannot actually login
<Bashing-om> jschwalbe: At that login screen - ctl+alt+F4 to gain  terminal interface, can you log into the system here ?
<jschwalbe> one sec - i forgot to try your recommendation about installing ubuntu-desktop
<jschwalbe> @sarnold, things are definitely working better now. i might still end up doing a reinstall and transfer what i need back on, but this is nice to have things working for the time-being
<jschwalbe> thanks so very much for your help
<sarnold> jschwalbe: excellent! glad to hear it :)
<jschwalbe> any ideas on how to least painfully attempt a reinstall? probably start out with a fresh install on a blank drive
<sarnold> jschwalbe: heh, I've done like six or seven fresh installs of ubuntu and debian over the last twenty-three-ish years... I'm not so sure about those sorts of things :)
<jschwalbe> haha
<shmam> Hey I'm not sure what happened but my ssh key doesn't seem to be working anymore. I tried to pull from a github repo via ssh but it said no permission. I updated the one on github.com to be the one on my machine but it still didn't work. My remote server which I ssh using pubkey also isn't working. I'm honestly not sure what to even google bc this shouldn't happen and I really don't know what could have caused it
<prologic> Is there a problem with the flocal-security repo on 20.04 right now?
<prologic> E: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-security InRelease' is not signed.
<prologic> This was working up until a few mins ago
<shmam> hmmm
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | prologic
<ubottu> prologic: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<shmam> any ideas on my ssh issue?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | shmam see also #openssh
<ubottu> shmam see also #openssh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> shmam: start by explaining which ubuntu release and variant you're using there, how you expect this automation (?) of pulling ssh keys from github into some of your users' authorized_keys to work.
<tomreyn> i know the 18.04 LTS server installer offers this during installation, but i'm not sure it's meant to keep updating from github, i understood it to be a one-shot import.
<robertparkerx> I got a volume from my provider and it named the path /mnt/HC_Volume_4264023 - how can I rename this?
<tomreyn> is it configued in /etc/fstab?
<robertparkerx> Yes
<robertparkerx> . /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-0HC_Volume_4264023 /mnt/HC_Volume_4264023 ext4 discard,nofail,defaults 0 0
<robertparkerx> I just want it to be /mnt/disk1
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: well fstab defines where file systems are mounted at. you just need to change the mount point and ensure it exists (as a directory)
<gambl0r3> hi my micro sd card is not being detected. how can i check to see whats wrong
<tomreyn> gambl0r3: detach it, run    journalctl -f    in a terminal, attach it, press ctrl-c on the terminal to stop the output, review / share the output
<gambl0r3> https://pastebin.com/sT9rPuUh
<tomreyn> !crosspost | gambl0r3
<ubottu> gambl0r3: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<tomreyn> (this also goes for ##linux)
<DarwinElf> Intel C230 audio is greyed out.  Sox/play won't play to my other (monitor) audio.  Beep doesn't beep the PC speaker.  I need help with all of these
<raub> Trivial question: trying to enable iommu and going nowhere slowly: https://paste.centos.org/view/7d3af348. Shouldn't I see something in /sys/kernel/iommu_groups?
<tomreyn> raub: is it enabled on the bios setup screen?
<tomreyn> you should not need to specifically 'enable' iommu support on ubuntu, it'd get used automatically if found to be available (and not broken)
<raub> tomreyn: It seems my problem is one level down, specifically as the name implies it is a kvm guest.
<raub> I need to now find out how to enable that on the guest
<tomreyn> raub: you'Re doing nested virtualization there?
<tomreyn> if so, why, if not, why do you still need iommu on the guest?
<raub> just vfio support
<tomreyn> this is for arch, and not maybe not exactly what you're looking for, but it may help: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PCI_passthrough_via_OVMF
<LionOpeter> Hi, I am using hexchat with Ubuntu 18.04 and trying to use lua script but i get: `Unknown file type ...lua. Maybe you need to install the Perl or Python plugin?`
<LionOpeter> I have a python script which i can load so it's not python which is missing
<bindi> sounds like a #hexchat problem
<LionOpeter> Oh, i didn't know they have a channel
<LionOpeter> Thanks bindi
<gambl0re> hello?
<ducasse> hi
<zetheroo> for some reason an Ubuntu 18.04 user has OpenOffice installed on their system instead of LO. Is there any way to find out what date OpenOffice was installed?
<ducasse> zetheroo: check /var/log/apt/history.log*, search for the package name and see the head of that section
<gambl0re> ducasse, hi
<ducasse> zetheroo: it says 'log started' and a timestamp
<gambl0re> im trying to format my sd card using fdisk
<gambl0re> im following this guide https://ragnyll.gitlab.io/2018/05/22/format-a-sd-card-to-fat-32linux.html
<zetheroo> ducasse: ok thanks
<gambl0re> on step 6 when i try to write the changes, im getting an err Failed to add partition 1 to system: Invalid argument
<gambl0re> ducasse, you know how to fix that
<jenenliu> hi guys, I can't install ubuntu on my dell xps 15
<jenenliu> I can boot the usb live system, but it just can't detect my hard disk
<lotuspsychje> jenenliu: nvme ssd?
<ducasse> jenenliu: is there a setting to choose between raid and ahci modes in the bios? make sure it's set to ahci
<jenenliu> hmm, I am not sure, check it in bios setting?
<ducasse> gambl0re: not sure, sorry. can you try with gparted instead?
<ducasse> jenenliu: it's a fairly common problem that is solved by selecting ahci
<jenenliu> ducasse: ok, I'll try it, thanks
<jenenliu> ducasse: after I change nvme ssd to ahci, my old windows system can't boot, and my computer is starting auto repair. And everything is fine when I change back. how can I detect disk when raid on is set ?
<Disconsented> Uh what exactly did you set?
<Disconsented> NVMe and AHCI are not interchangeable
<jenenliu> there is a raid on and ahci in my bios setting menu
<jenenliu> now it is set to raid on
<jenenliu> but when I change it to ahci
<zetheroo> ducasse: I couldn't find anything relating to the installation of OO in any of the 10 apt history logs ... what if it as installed via a downloaded deb .. would it still be in those logs?
<jenenliu> my windows system can't boot, and xps laptop is starting auto repair
<lotuspsychje> jenenliu: changes from IDE to AHCI might need a fresh install
<jenenliu> that's sad ;(
<ducasse> zetheroo: i don't think so, doesn't look like it
<jenenliu> I want to use windows and ubuntu together
<lotuspsychje> jenenliu: if your system has an ssd, it should be set on ahci anyway
<ducasse> jenenliu: i think your only option would be to reinstall windows in ahci mode
<lotuspsychje> so its not sad, its an improvement
<zetheroo> ducasse: I see now that the user installed the entire plasma desktop :( ... could OO have been pulled in with that?
<ducasse> zetheroo: no, it's not in the ubuntu repos
<zetheroo> ducasse: wow ... so strange
<ducasse> zetheroo: are there any third party repos added?
<ducasse> zetheroo: check 'apt policy openoffice'
<zetheroo> N: Unable to locate package openoffice
<ducasse> 'dpkg -l | grep openoffice' to get the packagename
<ducasse> might be openoffice.org
<ducasse> zetheroo: you can also use synaptic to determine where it came from
<zetheroo> I guess now that I purged all OO packages I cannot trace their origin ...
<ducasse> no :)
<zetheroo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K4X4tSHQ44/
<ducasse> might not be the right name, try the dpkg command above
<zetheroo> returns no output
<ducasse> ok, then it's gone
<zetheroo> :)
<ducasse> check /etc/apt/sources.list.d to look for remnants of a repo
<zetheroo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fPh6wkVv74/
<zetheroo> quite a few repos in there
<ducasse> nothing openoffice-related that i can see
<ducasse> maybe they got it from a repo they later removed without purging the packages
<zetheroo> maybe ...
<DarwinElf> Intel C230 audio is greyed out.  Sox/play won't play to my other (monitor) audio.  Beep doesn't beep the PC speaker.  Of course this is all fine on BSD Unix and Slackware GNU/Linux.  Is systemd the problem?
<DarwinElf> my monitor's audio plays fine with GUI audio programs... not with command-line like Sox/play
<DarwinElf> my PC speaker beeps fine on boot... not in Ubuntu
<DarwinElf> my Intel C230 had been working until an upgrade to 18.04.3 (after 18.04.n)
<ikonia> why would systemd be the problem
<MICROburst> ping
<lotuspsychje> can we help you MICROburst ?
<MICROburst> Anyone with a walk-through for DNS-SD? I would like to make a NAS visible in a subnet where clients a registered at DNS by DHCP. NAS is in VLAN1, clients are in VLAN2. When I enter the NAS data in the dynamic zone named complains saying data will be ignored
<ikonia> MICROburst: loads online - I've just done this myself, useful experience
<DarwinElf> well systemd often is a problem
<ikonia> DarwinElf: how did you come to that theory in this situation
<DarwinElf> so are you going to suggest something to try?
<ikonia> I'd like to understand hte problem more and why you think systemd is the problem
<DarwinElf> well, it's not my theory.  Look at how much online discussion there is about problems with systemd, or just forget I said it
<DarwinElf> if I recall correctly, one or more of its programmers were even revoked commit access to some major project like the Linux kernel
<MICROburst> ikonia: cool, then you don't mind to show your shiny results?
<ikonia> MICROburst: my results ?
<ikonia> DarwinElf: why is the card not been enabled is the device driver being loaded
<ducasse> DarwinElf: check alsamixer, see if any sound devices are muted
<DarwinElf> yes, the device driver is loaded.  It wouldn't be greyed out in the system settings if it wasn't loaded
<DarwinElf> simply turning off the volume doesn't grey it out; that's not the problem I asked about
<DarwinElf> if it wasn't loaded, it would't even be listed in settings.  If simply the volume was off, it would not be greyed out, rather than selectable but just wouldn't be outputting sound
<DarwinElf> as far as I know the driver is snd_hda_intel... loaded, but may not be working in a recent kernel...?
<DarwinElf> or maybe the hardware has become damaged for some reason
<ducasse> DarwinElf: can you try a live image of 18.04.3?
<DarwinElf> i can do that; I'll have to make that, reboot sometime in the next few hours, then come back here...
<DarwinElf> it has to be DVD, not CD, right?
<MICROburst> ikonia: did it not end up in config files?
<ducasse> DarwinElf: or usb
<ikonia> MICROburst: it did - but some are dynamic it was service discovery for prometheus
<DarwinElf> oh yeah...
<ikonia> and some are specific to my config
<MICROburst> ikonia: Do you have subdomains? Did you define the DNS-SD in dynamic zones?
<ikonia> MICROburst: no subdomain on this by thte DNS-SD config is in a dynamic zone yes
<MICROburst> ikonia: so you have a SOHO setup with one domain only?
<ikonia> MICROburst: I need to change it - not quite, it's a test setup
<ikonia> MICROburst: I have a subdomain just for the SD - but the SD is referencing a single domain
<ikonia> so the actual domain SD is referencing is not the same, but I'm not "hosting" subdomains
<MICROburst> ikonia: I have seen the stuff with an extra domain for dns-sd, but how is it propagated? Let's say you own example.net and you put your dns-sd stuff in dns-sd.example.net - will the clients in example.net be able to see services like _smb._tcp.example.net?
<ikonia> MICROburst: ahhhh no
<ikonia> MICROburst: so how mine is setup, is I have the subdomain to point at the discovery service only, it's actually reading via delegation the "real" domain with the data in
<ikonia> so I point at service.sd.domain.com - but it reads / interacts with the zonefile of domain.com - not sd.domain.com
<ikonia> I did have it all in one domain at the start (which is a better way) but due to testing/learning - it's currently split out
<MICROburst> ikonia: my system just froze - did you write anything?
<ikonia> MICROburst: I did - what did you last see
<MICROburst> ikonia: Just my last output :(
<ikonia> MICROburst: so how mine is setup, is I have the subdomain to point at the discovery service only, it's actually reading via delegation the "real" domain with the data in
<ikonia> so I point at service.sd.domain.com - but it reads / interacts with the zonefile of domain.com -not sd.domain.com
<ikonia> I did have it all in one domain at the start (which is a better way) but due to testing/learning - it's currently split out
<MICROburst> ikonia: hmmm... so when you finished your service declaration will be in domain.com? - How did you set up the reference you mentioned? Can clients from domain.com get DNS-SD information from service.sd.domain.com?
<ikonia> MICROburst: my plan / desire is for it to be domain.com
<ikonia> that seems on paper to be the best way to do it
<MICROburst> understood.
<ikonia> and I used delegation and recursion to allow the subdomain to access the root domain
<ikonia> that is a more isolated model but comes with headaches and I'm not %100 sure I'm happy with it
<MICROburst> ikonia: so you haven't found a documentation on a setup that matches your final conditions yet?
<ikonia> MICROburst: found a few that show the subdomain model and a few that show the single domain model
<ikonia> you always have to make some changes for your specific infra setup
<ikonia> eg: is your dns server dual homed or single
<ikonia> is it all dynamic zone or all static or a mix
<ikonia> etc, it's never going to be %100 your setup
<ikonia> but the guides and docs I've read have been pretty good around bind
<MICROburst> ikonia: nice. would you mind to post some links? - I also found some but either with an extra dns-sd zone or heavily fragmented snippets
<MICROburst> at least not helpful regarding the current error message
<ikonia> MICROburst: let me find, I found most of them from reading hte prometheus docs and following links and a few google searches based on specific questions
<ikonia> may still have it in my history as I only did it approx 10 days ago
<Sc0tty-> join #svn
<RonaldsMazitis> I am trying to use openbox on ubuntu and the windows manager does not work correctly
<RonaldsMazitis> windows and menus leave trail
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: i confirm that, i also recently tested that on 18.04
<RonaldsMazitis> I have ubuntu at home and it works correctly
<RonaldsMazitis> this is work pc
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: wich ubuntu version did you tested on that leaves trail?
<RonaldsMazitis> 18.04
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: with wich graphics?
<RonaldsMazitis> Intel UHD graphics 610
<RonaldsMazitis> Coffeelake 2x6 GT1
<lotuspsychje> right, i was on intel 620
<lotuspsychje> lemme check if i can find a bug we can affect
<RonaldsMazitis> I have intel HD3000 at home and it works fine
<zamba> how can i remove the title bar in gnome-flashback?
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: cant find a related bug yet, do you create it?
<RonaldsMazitis> You want me to bug report?
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: if you have time for it
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm using kubuntu as base
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: base doesnt matter, as the bug will pick openbox as package name
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: ubuntu-bug openbox will create it
<MICROburst> ikonia: ok.
<RonaldsMazitis> lotuspsychje so I did that and that's all?
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: that will open the bug report, and forward you to launchpad in your browser
<RonaldsMazitis> kinda does not send me to launchpad
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: did you receive a new window to send the report?
<RonaldsMazitis> nope
<RonaldsMazitis> it opened calibre
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: apport installed on kubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> calibre is an ebook reader?
<RonaldsMazitis> yes and yes
<RonaldsMazitis> I must be worst ubuntu developer ever, almost never had to report bugs on my home pc
<RonaldsMazitis> but I have done it
<RonaldsMazitis> it's just that this is work pc
<oerheks> odd, never seen ububntu bug opens calibre
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: maybe kubuntu uses another method
<lotuspsychje> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: want me to create the bug real quick, so you can just affect it?
<Northwoods> How can i upgrade php from php7.0 to php7.2 on ubuntu
<oerheks> Northwoods, on what ubuntu version?
<oerheks> 18.04 LTS gives 7.2.24
<eliyahuTBR> hey guys. silly quick question. i'm taking screenshots and they aren't saving to my pictures folder. how can I locate them?
<RonaldsMazitis> lotuspsychje You do that, but I have other stuff to do
<RonaldsMazitis> kinda busy
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: ok, will you affect too when created?
<oerheks> eliyahuTBR, open the gnome-screenshot app, make a screenshot, select the folder, and it will remember
<RonaldsMazitis> lotuspsychje that means I will have to report it as well right?
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: no, just press 1 button on the bug i created
<RonaldsMazitis> ok
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: allright, holdon sec
<eliyahuTBR> thanks oerheks
<lotus|NUC> RonaldsMazitis: bug #1862756
<ubottu> bug 1862756 in openbox (Ubuntu) "Openbox leaves a trail on new windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862756
<RonaldsMazitis> also affects
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: yes please
<sorin-mihai> is a live resize of a mounted filesystem on top of lvm supposed to work? something like "sudo lvresize --resizefs --size -3G vg/rootlv"?
<RonaldsMazitis> why does it want to create account
<RonaldsMazitis> ah nevermind
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: you need a launchpad account to affect/create bugs
<RonaldsMazitis> I have the URL for the upstream bug:
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<ducasse> sorin-mihai: that will resize the lv, not the fs. you need to do that first.
<ducasse> sorin-mihai: sorry, didn't see --resizefs
<RonaldsMazitis> okay done I guess lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: no, you added another package of openbox, you need to press 'this bug also affect me:yes'
<RonaldsMazitis> okay now
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: yeah great, tnx
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: another thing you can do, is add a comment, it also happens on your 610 graphics, but not on your other system
<lotuspsychje> that could be useful for the devs
<yuriii> Hi! What's the best (most official) way of getting PHP >= 7.2 on xenial & trusty?
<yuriii> ppa:ondrej/php ?
<oerheks> upgrade to Bionic 18.04 LTS
<TheGrumpyScot> Having trouble with rsync. Specifically, it is not setting the uid/gid of files. I'm using the daemon to connect; and passing `-arz -vvv --delete --links --perms --owner --group --times --stats --password-file=/etc/rsync.password rsync@192.168.50.23::all/home/testing` options to rsync -- any ideas as to *why* the user id and group id of files (which are correctly transfered) are not being set?
<kasseth_> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome kasseth_
<kasseth_> thank you!
<kasseth_> I just read that Chromebook internal microphone can now work with linux apps. Does any of you know if this is also the case with Gallium OS? I would like to use my laptop for videochat meetings. Is this possible with Gallium OS today? Or maybe I'll have to install Chrome OS in order to use this chromebook for videochat.
<oerheks> kasseth_, interesting, but this is ubuntu support
<kasseth_> right, so I'll have to ask Gallium OS support. I'm in that chat as well, so far no answer
<oerheks> and ubuntu on a chromebook is just a virtual thingy, not the read deal
<oerheks> c/real\
<kasseth_> how so?
<oerheks> crouton, i stay away from that
<kasseth_> why? if I may ask, just curious
<user14> Anyone here tried to use the 20.04 dev version on a Hyper-V VM for testing?
<oerheks> i just answered, it is not like a real install.
<lotuspsychje> user14: #ubuntu+1 for 20.04 issues please
<oerheks> user14, some might have, join #ubuntu+1 for 20.04 until release
<user14> Ok, thanks!
<kasseth_> ok thanks
<DarwinElf> alright; I booted the 18.04.3 .ISO.  My Intel 230 is usable in that.  It's not usable (is greyed-out; unselectable) with the 18.04.3 on my HDD
<DarwinElf> then there's the problem of command-line audio like sox/play (to monitor, which works) and beep to PC speaker not working either... (well except on *BSD Unix and Slackware GNU/Linux :)  )
<RonaldsMazitis> anybody knows how to install java 7 on ubuntu 18.04
<RonaldsMazitis> I know it's outdated
<RonaldsMazitis> but I really need it
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Ool> RonaldsMazitis: perhaps with ppa
<Ool> this one for exemple: https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-r/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<RonaldsMazitis> I understand how ppa works
<RonaldsMazitis> I just added few
<RonaldsMazitis> and none of them gave me java 7
<Ool> I can see  openjdk-7 in this
<Ool> but I not try with 18.04
<RonaldsMazitis> E: Package 'openjdk-7-jdk' has no installation candidate
<Ool> RonaldsMazitis: :( and with the oracle's one: https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
<RonaldsMazitis> nevermind, I just will have to use windows for this
<RonaldsMazitis> might have longer support for this
<RonaldsMazitis> I mean not the java, but the app I need, will work on newer java in win
<sorin-mihai> ducasse, yeah, i got that. but the question is, does it work on a live, mounted / or just on unmounted filesystems?
<ducasse> sorin-mihai: aiui you at least _shouldn't_ shrink a mounted fs, don't know if you _can_
<sorin-mihai> ducasse, can't i just remount it ro?
<ducasse> i really can't answer that, but i don't think open files at all are beneficial when shrinking
<coz_> I am on  Mint 19 and noticed, when running terminal, when I put in my password, I get '*******' printed instead of a blank. Can I get rid of this?
<ducasse> !mint | coz_
<ubottu> coz_: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<coz_> thanks
<ducasse> coz_: that's mint-specific, so ask them. ubuntu doesn't do that
<rodrigoty23> can anybody help me i got the source code of ubuntu 16.04 but when i extracted it all i got was a locked folder does anybody know how i could access the ubuntu 16.04 source code?
<tomreyn> rodrigoty23: ubuntu is a linux distribution, it consists of a lot of software, which source code are you looking for exactly?
<tomreyn> and what's this source code you already got?
<rodrigoty23> tomreyn: have a look there buddy http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/source/
<tomreyn> so you downloaded what, used what to access the sources?
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: what is your end goal?
<rodrigoty23> tomreyn: tomreyn the images then in turn extracted them and got a protected folder out of the bunch!
<Ool> did you try to just mount the iso ?
<speeder39_> Good morning
<tomreyn> rodrigoty23: i think answering leftyfb's question is the best way forward.
<rodrigoty23> Ool: i have to mount them?
<Ool> you can try
<Ool> it's an iso file
<rodrigoty23> leftyfb: i dont want anyone of you to know its my bussinuss proposition!
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: ok, good luck
<rodrigoty23> leftyfb: yeah i do need all that i got the time for programming
<rodrigoty23> leftyfb: is it alot of work to recreate the unity de?
<rodrigoty23> i know its written in c/c++ and javascript am i right?
<ducasse> what do you mean by 'recreate'
<ducasse> ?
<rodrigoty23> ducasse: i mean like wite more commands to the abaondoned de!
<rodrigoty23> write*
<ducasse> you want to write your own unity replacement? or you want to extend what is already there?
<rodrigoty23> i want to write another linux distribution!
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: sorry, but I do not think that you currently possess the basic understandings to accomplish whatever it is you are doing. I think a lot more research and education is required. This channel isn't the best place to accomplish what you are doing. You might try #ubuntu-devel, but again, I think you are not ready to accomplish your end goal.
<rodrigoty23> but with ubinty integrated
<rodrigoty23> unity
<ducasse> ok, have fun
<rodrigoty23> leftyfb: oh okay
<rodrigoty23> is there many people oput there in that channel?
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: only 1 way for you to find out
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: good luck in your endeavors
<FragginRight> i seem to be missing the dvb kernel headers on my 16.04 machine
<FragginRight> how do i get them? i've been searching for a while now
<pragmaticenigma> FragginRight: #ubuntu-kernel may have more specific help with that
<FragginRight> pragmaticenigma: thanks :)
<leftist> is there a way to control  rotation on 2n1 laptops?
<lotuspsychje> leftist: dconf-editor has a tweak to enable/disable rotation, is that what you search for?
<GreyArea> When I do `pipenv --python 3.7.5` I end up with a Pipfile which requires python_version = 2.7
<GreyArea> pipenv shell then fails to invoke /bin/activate
<GreyArea> What can I do to fix this please?
<GreyArea> I've tried to remove all the virtualenvs from ~/.local/share/virtualenvs
<oerheks> i think you need to drop the .5 .. > pipenv --python 3.7  ### or do the check: python3.7 -m pipenv check
<GreyArea> If I drop the .5, I still get a Pipfile with 2.7 in it (made sure Pipfile doesn't exist first)
<GreyArea> the check give me an error AttributeError: module 'pip' has no attribute 'get_installed_distributions'
<threenuc> Hi. Is there like an linux beginner questions channel on freenode?
<lotuspsychje> threenuc: wish linux distro are you using?
<lotuspsychje> *wich
<threenuc> ubuntu
<threenuc> i mean, ubuntu in WSL but that's the same thing
<lotuspsychje> !ubuwin | threenuc start here
<ubottu> threenuc start here: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<threenuc> no but I wanted to ask about process substitution, which is on every distro
<threenuc> like a general question
<lotuspsychje> threenuc: if its a general linux question try ##linux
<oerheks> wsl is something special indeed
<yuradoc> Hello. I use mysql 8 on my kubuntu 19.10. I have long restart when i do
<yuradoc> of the service
<yuradoc> https://pastebin.com/jTkZaKEa
<yuradoc> error.log
<gambl0re> i have a 64gb sd card that im trying to format using gparted. the format ran successfully but the files are still there and it's only showing as 512MiB total size
<ducasse> !crosspost | gambl0re as we've said before
<ubottu> gambl0re as we've said before: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ducasse> ^^ that goes for ##linux too
<gambl0re> ok can you help?
<oerheks> one should be banned for repeatedly asking fedora issues in ubuntu..
<sol> howdy folks!  I have a weird problem that I've found a "fix" for, but it needs to be run every time the issue occurs... and the various places I've seen the fix posted, no one describes _WHY_ it happens.
<sol> Basically I lose my ability to ALT+TAB (seems to be the ALT key in general) and I can fix it by doing "setxkbmap -option" -- but it doesn't happen every time I boot my system, it's quite random.
<sol> I'd really love an idea of how to fix this more permanently.
<ph88> is there a GUI to configure a firewall ?
<oerheks> yes, gufw
<ducasse> ph88: gufw
<oerheks> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 19.04.0-0ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 837 kB, installed size 3454 kB
<oerheks> after install, you find it in systemsettings
<GreyArea> Any python heads in here, could really do with some help - my environment has blown up in my face and I'm not sure why
<GreyArea> another user on the same system seems fine but my pipenv is all screwy
<ducasse> GreyArea: have you tried #python?
<GreyArea> Wasn't lucky enough to get a reply but I'll give it another go.
<pragmaticenigma> GreyArea: with such a general question, it's a bit overwhelming for someone to try and help. Also, a person that might have familiarity with the problem may not be available now... but might show up in a few hours. Most important is if you ask a question in one room, it's best to stay with that channel. Asking the same question is going to lead to different approaches on how to fix your issue, and some may conflict. If the
<pragmaticenigma> conversation stays in one channel, it is less likely to fragment and more likely you will get better help with your current issue.
<pragmaticenigma> GreyArea: While you wait for someone to try and tackle... try to do some research and retrace your steps, see if you can find a particular package that is giving you issues, or a specific way to recreate the issue.
<prinzpoupou> Hi, trying to compile wireguard on Ubuntu 18.04 and get the following error when trying to run "dpkg-reconfigure wireguard-dkms"  https://pastebin.com/QFyXNgZ1 Any Ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> prinzpoupou: Support here is for software already available in the official ubuntu software channels... please use !alis to find a more appropriate channel for compiling your code.
<prinzpoupou> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<oerheks> prinzpoupou, why not use the wireguard ppa?  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wireguard/wireguard && sudo apt update && sudo apt install wireguard-dkms wireguard-tools
<oerheks> https://www.linode.com/docs/networking/vpn/set-up-wireguard-vpn-on-ubuntu/  or https://dnns.no/wireguard-vpn-on-ubuntu-18.04.html for further instructions
<LnxTen> I can not get authentication code from Google for griv2. Message shows ' signing with google drive temporarily disabled for this app'
<LnxTen> 9:54 PM <LnxTen> I can not get authentication code from Google for grive2. Message shows ' signing with google drive temporarily disabled for this app'
<ikonia> you said that
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | LnxTen
<ubottu> LnxTen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<codedmart> What is the best way to debug dbus auth issues?
<ikonia> codedmart: logs are a good way to start
<ikonia> codedmart: also raising the debug on the app calling dbus
<ikonia> I believe you can also raise dbus logging too - but I think it involves a kenrel param
<LnxTen> pragmaticenigma: sorry
<ikonia> been a while since I had to look at debugging dbus
<oerheks> LnxTen, nothing we can do about it, griv2 is still under development?
<pragmaticenigma> LnxTen: Also, there is no package for grive in Ubunutu. If you installed it from an outside source, you will need to contact them for support
<codedmart> ikonia: For context. I am trying to figure out why a haskell dbus package fails auth, but ones in python and go both connect fine. So I suppose raising debug on debus could help with that.
<LnxTen> oerheks: suggest me good client for Google drive
<ikonia> codedmart: I'd look first at the debugging options from haskell
<ikonia> eg: what exit code is the auth funciton you're calling trapping
<pragmaticenigma> LnxTen: This channel offers support for existing install applications obtained from official Ubuntu software channels. For recommendations, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<codedmart> ikonia: Well as far as I can tell they are sending the same data over the socket.
<codedmart> Which is why I am confused.
<oerheks> LnxTen, there is one in 'online accounts' ??
<LnxTen> pragmaticenigma: Yes. Using appa over 3 years
<ikonia> codedmart: what error is being trapped by haskell ?
<ikonia> (I assume this is something you're writing yourself in haskell)
<codedmart> No error at all. Just gets a `REJECTED EXTERNAL` message back from dbus.
<codedmart> It is a current package. I am just playing with it locally.
<LnxTen> pragmaticenigma: i need repo package
<ikonia> codedmart: that's interesting, so rejected external is normally when something is flagged as external auth
<ikonia> codedmart: maybe look at the way dbus is being called from the working app and the broken app
<MICROburst> ikonia: found something?
<codedmart> The working one in go also calls `AUTH EXTERNAL 31303031\r\n`. Which is the same that the haskell package sends. At least as far as I can tell. I was hoping to see what dbus is actually getting. Not sure if this is a case of the debug options in each language coercing something I don't expect.
<codedmart> So both making the same call from what I can tell. I will see what debug options I can set with dbus.
<ikonia> MICROburst: nope, only just come back to my desk
<codedmart> ikonia: Thanks
<MICROburst> ikonia: after a long nap? ;)
<ikonia> MICROburst: work sadly
<ikonia> codedmart: one interesting point, the actual message dbus gets is encypted from the client, dbus only supports certain standards depending on the library / encryption the client is using
<ikonia> codedmart: so it's possible it's sending the right message but in the wrong format / encryption
<codedmart> Oh that is interesting.
<codedmart> I know very little about dbus so far.
<ikonia> codedmart: this is not your situation but look at the process flow - then research the second - 5 steps
<ikonia> https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/dbus/2008-May/009830.html
<ikonia> I suspect at a guess if you are confidence they are sending the same message it will be the message formatting
<sol>  I have a weird problem that I've found a "fix" for, but it needs to be run every time the issue occurs... and the various places I've seen the fix posted, no one describes _WHY_ it happens.
<sol> Basically I lose my ability to ALT+TAB (seems to be the ALT key in general) and I can fix it by doing "setxkbmap -option" -- but it doesn't happen every time I boot my system, it's quite random.
<oerheks> i would replace the keyboard
<ioria> sol, are you on Wayland ?
<sol> @ioria I don't think so
<sol> I'll google to find out how to know
<ioria> sol, echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<sol> $ echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<sol> x11
<ioria> sol, gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings switch-applications
<sol> @ioria fyi it's not just alt+tab, it's anything alt-related, but I'll check that
<ioria> just run the cmd
<sol> ['<Super>Tab', '<Alt>Tab']
<ioria> ok, it's correctly set
<sol> I don't have the problem at this exact second if it matters, I already ran setxkbmap
<sol> I can't operate very well without alt tab lol
<ioria> sol,  you log out/in  then and run again the command
<sol> @ioria it doesn't happen every time, I might have to log out/in 50 times
<sol> if it's different, what would it mean?
<sol> + does that mean I could fix it by re-configuring all my keybindings in some way?
<ioria> sol,  that you have some startup file that changes that
<ioria> sol, https://people.gnome.org/~federico/blog/alt-tab.html
<sol> ioria; ty, I'll bookmark this & try that command next time it happens
<aberrant> hi all. can someone point me to what this dmesg entry means? "Decoding supported only on Scalable MCA processors."
<aberrant> (decoding of what?)
<aberrant> seems to be from here: https://ford.biologie.hu-berlin.de/matze/linux-m68k-atarinommu/commit/be0aec23bf4624fd55650629fe8df20483487049#c2c2bb1cdd8a7021b61e9abeeeaaea96546679a4_891_1211
<codedmart> ikonia: Actually I get rejected with just netcat `echo -ne '\0AUTH EXTERNAL 31303031\r\n' | nc -U /tmp/dbus-4vBp0kLUee`. Not sure if that is expected.
<BlueShark_> Hi. I am very frequently seeing "The application Google Chrome has quit unexpectedly" message. Running AMD GPU on 18.04.3 with 5.3.0-28-generic kernel. What could be the issue?
<BlueShark_> Output of `ls /var/crash` -     _opt_google_chrome_chrome.1000.crash      _usr_share_apport_apport-gtk.1000.crash     _usr_bin_marco.1000.crash
<pragmaticenigma> BlueShark_: Google Chrome support is not available here.. If you are only experiencing the issue with that particular app, you will have to use Google's support forum for help
<leftyfb> BlueShark_: I would start with a fresh install of chrome without your profile sync'd. No extension, plugins, etc. See if you can replicate the same issue.
<leftyfb> BlueShark_: or start disabling extensions
<BlueShark_> pragmaticenigma:  I'm well aware that this isn't Google Chrome support, thank you.
<aberrant> BlueShark_: are you seeing any other crashes?
<aberrant> BlueShark_: or is it just Chrome?
<BlueShark_> _usr_share_apport_apport-gtk.1000.crash     _usr_bin_marco.1000.crash
<BlueShark_> These are the other crash files.
<aberrant> oh, sorry, you posted that.
<aberrant> similar timestamps?
<aberrant> that sounds like a graphics issue, frankly. You have three crash dumps each dealing with some aspect of the display.
<pragmaticenigma> BlueShark_: That's why I asked if it was only this application or if other applications are crashing. If it is just Google Chrome, that means you need support for Google Chrome
<BlueShark_> aberrant: Yes. I suspect the same. Which is also why I posted that I am using AMD GPU.
<aberrant> BlueShark_: I saw that. Unfortunately I can't help further since, while I run a 3400G, I run it headless.
<BlueShark_> pragmaticenigma: Ah, I see. I thought that question was already answered by the output of  ls /var/crash
<BlueShark_> aberrant: The timestamps do look similar, yes: http://ix.io/2bqr
<aberrant> anything in dmesg -T around that timeframe?
<BlueShark_> There's a lot of stuff in there. Anything in particular that I can grep for?
<woenx> Hi everyone. Has anyone had some luck accessing a RemoteApp hosted in a windows server from Ubuntu? I am trying xfreerdp, but it seems quite unstable...
<aberrant> I'd just page around Feb 11 around 22:49 or so and see if any kernel messages got logged
 * aberrant is running into the ntp drift file bug again. BRB.
<pragmaticenigma> BlueShark_: Apport is a crash handler so it's likely a cascade effect. Marco is your window manager? Possibly that the slimmed down window manager doesn't support a feature that Chrome is looking for? have you tried to replicate in Gnome-Desktop or XFFCE?
<BlueShark_> aberrant: http://ix.io/2bqt - I am not sure if there's anything
<BlueShark_> pragmaticenigma: I am using the default settings for Ubuntu MATE.
<aberrant> that's 4 mins before the crash, right?
<aberrant> nothing closer to 22:49?
<BlueShark_> aberrant: Nope
<aberrant> it's likely just google chrome then.
<aberrant> as someone else suggested, try starting it up without plugins/extensions and see if you can reproduce the crash
<pragmaticenigma> BlueShark_: From the google forums, it appears there are issues with the build potentially: https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/10635049?hl=en
<BlueShark_> Ah, I see.
<BlueShark_> pragmaticenigma: Would switching to Chromium solve the issue?
<pragmaticenigma> It appears to have solved it for some people in that thread... I'd start with a reinstall of Google Chrome first... slowly add any extensions back one-by-one and try to make to do the things that would result in crashing after each step
<pragmaticenigma> You might also want to make sure the google chrome profile folders are removed before reinstalling (or at least backed up somewhere else)
<BlueShark_> Thanks, I will do that!
<ioria> chrome has a no gpu mode:   --disable-gpu  (or something) , maybe try also that BlueShark_
<BlueShark_> Will try that as well, thank you!
<nerdykid> Hi!  I need to have dkms copy a firmware file along with the compiled kernel module automatically.  My /usr/src/tn40xx-003/dkms.conf: https://pastebin.com/1VvuWYNf    I need dkms to copy /usr/src/tn40xx-003/x3310fw_0_3_4_0_9445.hdr to the same directory as the compiled .ko module.  Anyone know how to do this?
<pragmaticenigma> nerdykid: Possibly help in #ubuntu-kernel
<nerdykid> pragmaticenigma:  I'll try there, thanks!
<woenx> Does anybody had any luck connecting to a remoteapp  (windows rdp) from Linux?
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: Many people use a few different applications to connect to windows remote desktop. Is there a specific issue that you are having? Please give as much detail you can, includeing Ubuntu version and flavor, what applications you are using or have tried, any error messages that you are seeing in Ubuntu or in the log files. What stepd you have taken to verify that the windows remote desktop is working for other computers
<woenx> pragmaticenigma: Yes, I am trying to connect to a published app (windows write, as a test) hosted in a Windows 8.1 enterprise server. It uses the RPD protocol. I can connect to that server using remmina or xfreerdp just fine, but not to the remoteapp
<woenx> I am using Ubuntu 18.04LTS with Unity
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: what is a "remote app"
<woenx> Ok. it is quite intuitive. When you connect to a remote desktop, you see the whole desktop,a nd you can control it. You even see the desktop background, the taskbar, etc.
<woenx> If you just connect to a remote app, in the client machine you just see the windows of that app
<woenx> for instance, I can run notepad.exe, hosted in a server, and in Ubuntu you will just see a window for notepad.exe
<woenx> as if it were native
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: So it's equivalent would be x-forwarding for linux?
<woenx> Exactly!
<woenx> in windows it's called RemoteApp
<woenx> it's comprised in the RDP protocol
<woenx> in theory, freerdp should support it, but I found it to be very buggy, or directly non-working
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: to the best of my knowledge, I have not seen or heard of any component/program written that enables a linux/unix machine to leverage that feature
<pragmaticenigma> most of the applications assume it's a remote desktop experience
<woenx> there is also winflector, which I have used successfully, but it does not use the RDP protocol, but their own (but works quite well, although it fails from time to time)
<woenx> Right now I was trying to find a RDP client for linux which supported remoteapps
<woenx> I think the closes one is freerdp, but, as I mentioned, it seems to be quite buggy
<devster31> any smart way from command line to test whether an SD card has reached end of life?
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: my web search only shows full remote desktop viewers as alternatives to FreeRDP. I'm guessing it's not in high enough demand creating interest in getting it implemented at this time.
<woenx> I suppose
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: Most, if not almost all, of things RDP are reverse engineered
<woenx> but it would be quite practical to use windows only apps in Linus
<woenx> linux
<woenx> like, microsoft office
<pragmaticenigma> devster31: When the card becomes unreliable (failed writes) it typically is a sign the disk is dead
<Darkchaos> I used Kdrc, I think, the KDE RDP Viewer
<devster31> pragmaticenigma I know, but I found a spare one and I don't remember whether I stopped using it because it was broken
<devster31> I wanted to test it beforehand
<pragmaticenigma> devster31: If there is nothing written on the drive, and you don't mind the potential of reducing it's life... you could try zero'ing out the drive with dd, and see if it fails
<devster31> nope, alternative is to throw it away directly
<devster31> thanks
<woenx> pragmaticenigma: anyway, if you ever want to share apps from a windows machine to a clinux client, Winflector is the easiest way
<woenx> Not Open source, but free for personal use. http://www.winflector.com/
<CarlFK> what group do I need to be in to talk to ttyACM0??
<sarnold> CarlFK: dialout
<CarlFK> sarnold: thanks
<Guifle> hello, I cant get voltage info with any command, tried everyting here, https://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/few-command-helps-to-get-linux-hardware-details/
<Guifle> also nothing online helped
<Guifle> everything*
<Ben64> Guifle: might not be possible with your hardware
<Guifle> Ben64, ah, is it hw-dependent?
<Ben64> yes. which voltage did you want to see though?
<Guifle> RAM voltage
<Ben64> oh that might be easier
<jwhitmore> Installed Ubuntu 18.4.3 yesterday on a laptop and tried to copy from a USB drive into the laptop with the command 'cp -r' that used to copy a directory recursively but now it creates a link to the directory instead of copying. The man page still suggests that '-r' is recursive. I've been searching for something about this change to the operation of 'cp' command but can't find anything
<Ben64> Guifle: sudo dmidecode -t 17
<Guifle> Ben64, doesnt list voltage
<Ben64> then i guess you can't get it :(
<Guifle> on linux channel someone said it was forbidden info. thought it was a joke first
<Ben64> nah that's silly
<Guifle> agree
<Ben64> just must be your hardware
<Ben64> i have a ryzen system here and i have no problem getting the ram voltage
<cxl> Hello, how can I tell if my private key is password protected? I have ssh-agent running so I dont know if `ssh-keygen -y -f ~/.ssh/name_of_key` works without password because of the agent or because there is no password.
<sarnold> you could ask the agent to forget it
<sarnold> then re-add it
<ioria> Guifle, you should get the decode-dimms with decode-dimms
<ioria> Guifle, sorry, i mean you should get the Operable voltages with decode-dimms
<Guifle> ioria, I am just busy with that, eeprom or at24 module is required. I found and installed 'ftdi-eeprom', but still this module is not shown in the module list
<ioria> Guifle, sudo modprobe eeprom
<Guifle> I ran that, but what am I going to do now?
<kxsl> how do you setup the wifi on the raspberry pi? i thought it I would use network-manager but it says it's not installed?
<ioria> Guifle, decode-dimms
<Guifle> ioria, now I get all the ram infos including voltage
<Guifle> thank you very much!
<ioria> good job Guifle
<Guifle> thanks to you
<ioria> ok
<kxsl> join #raspberrypi
<Guifle> I see an operable voltage of 1.5V for my ram module. does it mean that a new 1.35V ram will suit if I replace it?
<kxsl> check your mobo manual, you might need to configure the lower voltage in the firmware
<ioria> Guifle, if DDR3L is supported yes
<jwhitmore> Can anybody confirm that 'cp -r' has been changed from being recursive to creating a link? And how do you now copy recursive, man page says '-r'?
<ducasse> jwhitmore: which release?
<t90> Hi, I've the feeling that the ubuntu vagrant image (ubuntu/bionic64) is damaged. I get this error on 3 machines over 2 continents: The box failed to unpackage properly. Please verify that the box file you're trying to add is not corrupted and that enough disk space ..
<jwhitmore> ducasse, Ubuntu 18.04.3
<t90> Link to full error: https://pastebin.com/raw/n7gsnPNa
<ducasse> jwhitmore: it makes a copy here, not a link
<Guifle> iora, I dont find DDR3L anywhere, I see only DDR3, but I guess the general specs match
<t90> Anyone an idea where to file a ticket?
<jwhitmore> ducasse, Cheers, I've tried multiple times. I'll move along
<jwhitmore> I can't accept a universe where 'cp -r' isn't recursive ;)
<EriC^> jwhitmore: maybe you mistyped cp -r for cp -s or -l?
<EriC^> or some alias is doing stuff behind the scenes?
<EriC^> try "type cp" in  terminal
<kxsl> where can i put my wifi config for netplan on 19.10? there's only the cloud-init file and it says not to put it there.
<t90> I see that there is already a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+bug/1862700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1862700 in cloud-images "Ubuntu Bionic Box Appears Corrupted" [Undecided,New]
<ioria> kxsl, this should work : https://graspingtech.com/ubuntu-server-18.04-static-ip/
<kxsl> ok, thanks. didn't realized the cloud init part needs to be disabled
<leftyfb> kxsl: you'll want to remove cloud-init and create your own netplan config file
<ph88> how can i do this?  https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/125102/196971  i can't install bsdtar
<jwhitmore> EriC^, 'type cp' => 'cp is hashed (/bin/cp) The cp -r command does work for a directory in my clean install like the Music folder. So 'cp -r Music test' does create a directory. However for a USB drive attached the command 'cp -r /media/john/drive/Music test' creates a link
<EriC^> jwhitmore: what fs is the usb?
<jwhitmore> EriC^, encrypted ext4
<EriC^> odd
<jwhitmore> EriC^, agreed
<ph88> brb
<ph88> back
<jwhitmore> EriC^, I should correct that fs type. I'm not sure it's ext4. It is encrypted so comes in under LUKS, I always just assume it's ext4 but that's probably not strictly true. It's a linux filesystem type. Maybe LUKS is it's own file system type. I'm not sure
<jwhitmore> EriC^, Sorry checked under the hood it is ext4 at the base level then LUKS
<jwhitmore> Anyhow it don't work
<untakenstupidnic> I have installed kubuntu 18.04 and now there is no Windows entry in the grub and our attempts to make one have failed so far. what should I do?
<EriC^> jwhitmore: i see
<EriC^> jwhitmore: what happens if you try to rsync?
<EriC^> jwhitmore: rsync -av /path/to/Music test
<tonyt> untakenstupidnic: you try running update-grub from the terminal?
<Armageddon> jwhitmore, if that doesn't work, make susre you have os-probe installed if it's not, and try ^ again
<untakenstupidnic> tonyt:yes
<Armageddon> s/jwhitmore/untakenstupidnic /
<EriC^> untakenstupidnic: can you pastebin 'sudo parted -ls' it might be a uefi/legacy mismatch
<untakenstupidnic> EriC^: https://termbin.com/np6e
<EriC^> untakenstupidnic: seems an efi partition is there, what does 'ls /sys/firmware/efi' give? directorys or no such file?
<EriC^> im guessing ubuntu is installed in uefi mode, and windows in legacy since the partition table is msdos and it doesnt use efi + gpt, so you'll have to convert one of the 2 to the other mode, converting ubuntu to legacy would be easier since you dont need to convert the partition table to gpt too
<untakenstupidnic> directories
<EriC^> untakenstupidnic: ubuntu is in uefi mode then, windows in legacy
<EriC^> it's easy enough to convert though, just remove the /boot/efi dir from fstab as it's not needed, then install the grub-pc package
<untakenstupidnic> rm /boot/efi;apt install /boot/efi
<untakenstupidnic> ?
<EriC^> reboot using legacy mode (you might need to set the legacy mode priority in the bios) then ls /sys/firmware/efi should be empty upon booting, update-grub should pick up the legacy installed windows
<EriC^> no
<EriC^> untakenstupidnic: first type 'sudo apt-get install grub-pc'
<untakenstupidnic> its installed
<untakenstupidnic> then rm?
<EriC^> untakenstupidnic: what'd "dpkg -l | grep grub" look like right now
<EriC^> no rm'ing will be happening sir
<untakenstupidnic> https://termbin.com/4bnx
<EriC^> looks good
<EriC^> ok, reboot and in the bios, switch to legacy mode
<EriC^> you want to boot and have 'ls /sys/firmware/efi' return no dir found
<kinghat> does anyone here use uktools for kernel management?
<oerheks> kinghat, i never heard of it, some ukuu clone?
<ZeroBeholder> Heyo, I want to run the hibernate command when my server has been "idle" for three hours-- I think network activity for SSH, SFTP, rsync, & Canonical updates are activity worth monitoring and using as the metric to see if it has been active. If not active for over three hours, power down...
<kinghat> its just a CLI for kernel management, not sure how long its been around but looks like a fork. not sure what it means by asking if i want a generic kernel here: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/4e52f340/
<kinghat> oerheks: https://github.com/usbkey9/uktools
<ZeroBeholder> I am open to suggestions on how to accomplish it because I have no idea where to start.
<ZeroBeholder> Hibernation and WoL magic packet are working well. Now to just put it down for the 18 hours a day it usually does nothing.
<ZeroBeholder> I made a server fault question for it, I can't be the only person that might want a machine to do such stuff. https://serverfault.com/questions/1002695/how-do-i-hibernate-an-ubuntu-server-when-network-is-not-in-use-for-three-hours
<oerheks> kinghat, if you type n, you get low latency kernel?
<leftyfb> ZeroBeholder: I would write a script/service that monitors for the things you're looking for and suspend it as needed
<kinghat> oerheks: ya thats it. what is that?
<oerheks> just a kernel more suited for multimedia, recording/streaming and such.. nowadays lowlatency/RT kernel is not that much different from generic
<ZeroBeholder> leftyfb: I definitely want to do that. I will be googling furiously for network tools that will allow me to see maybe which port activity happened or I don't know yet.
<leftyfb> ZeroBeholder: fail2ban might be good also
<leftyfb> fail2ban can monitor logs to access or events and $do_something if found
<kinghat> thanks for the schooling, oerheks 👍
<ZeroBeholder> leftyfb: Two birds with one stone. Sees SSH/Port:22 records the time in a var/log file.
<ZeroBeholder> Then check the log file every 15 minutes.
<ZeroBeholder> I'm already ahead of where I started...
<leftyfb> ZeroBeholder: could also check apt logs for update activity
<ZeroBeholder> That is also a good suggestion.
<ZeroBeholder> I'm going to start with those two things. Thank you.
<VeryBewitching> Hey folks.  I recently changed out my motherboard to a GIGABYTE Z390 Aorus and was able to boot into Ubuntu again without issue; however, my DNS resolution is a touch weird.  I can't reach Netflix, Yahoo! and Prime Video, but not Google, Gmail and a handful of other sites I've tried.
<Darkchaos> Any other packages involved in linking other than binutils and gcc? (including libc, gcc-base, etc)
<sarnold> hey Darkchaos, still fighting this thing? :(
<Darkchaos> sarnold: Yep, occasionally. I've now managed to build with Debian's binutils and gcc, but it still happens
<sarnold> VeryBewitching: resolvectl status  may help you understand what's necessary to look at
<untakenstupidnic> EriC^: it's still there
<VeryBewitching> sarnold: Don't have that binary available unfortunately, and can't install it because I can't resolve Ubuntu's servers.
<sarnold> VeryBewitching: hm; what release are you on?
<VeryBewitching> Kubuntu 18.04, packages current as of Friday
<VeryBewitching> sarnold: ^
<VeryBewitching> If you happen to know which .deb supplies that binary I could USB it over to this machine
<leftyfb> sarnold: that's not a binary in ubuntu
<VeryBewitching> sarnold: Ah, I stopped nscd and that allowed me to resolve Google at least, maybe the cache is old or broken
<leftyfb> oh, maybe only bionic. VeryBewitching try systemd-resolve
<VeryBewitching> Ya, nscd was causing the issue
<sarnold> oh wow, I haven't seen nscd in use in ages
<leftyfb> VeryBewitching: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<leftyfb> nscd doesn't get installed by default
<VeryBewitching> leftyfb: Kubuntu 18.04, using backports and all packages new as of Friday
<VeryBewitching> And yes, I know it doesn't
<VeryBewitching> I think I installed it for a project
<rodicio> Hi. Anyone speak Spanish?
<jeremy31> rodicio: in #ubuntu-es
<leftyfb> !es | rodicio
<ubottu> rodicio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rodicio> Thaks jeremy31 ubottu leftyfb . Just is no much people there.
<rodicio> My Ryzen 3500u have 2 treads on 100%, and the others about 3%.
<rodicio> And when the work of the processor is a little big, the laptop is going to resset.
<aberrant> anyone with an AMD EPYC having issues with ntp and drift?
<Darkchaos> sarnold: I just realized I was doing stuff wrong all the time. I just realized it's not _all_ files being affected but only this one
<Darkchaos> I guess you also don't know what makes the linker emit a version table?
<sarnold> Darkchaos: no :( I never really needed to know the toolchains in depth
<Darkchaos> sarnold: Still a great find, because now I can look into that file actually
<sarnold> rodicio: you probably need to look for BIOS updates if your processor overheats causes shutdowns -- most laptops will simply throttle the processors instead
<untakenstupidnic> how can i force ubuntu to boot in legacy mode
<aberrant> Frequency       : 850.336 ppm slow
<aberrant> damn
<michagogo> I just came across this host with this in /etc/shadow: `pass1:O@O@O@L3E+group:18300:0:99999:7::0:`
<michagogo> That's... not normal, is it?
<jeremy31> untakenstupidnic: you would have to set BIOS to CSM/Legacy only
<sarnold> michagogo: I can't recall ever seeing anything like that, but perhaps one of your PAM modules does that?
<michagogo> It's not mine, it's a kind of challenge
<michagogo> I suspect, though, that that's some kind of clue/lead
<michagogo> (Especially considering /etc/shadow is even world-readable...)
<alle37> Hey, im using pop os. I bought an dac/amp is pulseeffects best to set up the equializer for it?
<jeremy31> alle37: we don't offer support here for pop os
<sarnold> michagogo: ooooo fun fun fun
<michagogo> sarnold: Yeah, first time I've done one of these. Started with bible verses that led to a kibana instance with a few dozen sysmon logs. From there got the machine the logs were from and a user/password, which got me (via smb) an encrypted file, and a big pcap in a passworded rar marked Challenge2. The logs also mentioned a registry key, and remote registry is open, so I got the key from there, along with a taunting note that the decryptor is
<michagogo> elsewhere
<michagogo> And also this Ubuntu server, which served up the creds for an unprivileged user via smb
<michagogo> There I got decrypt.rar.rar, again with a password...
<sarnold> it's so cool that people like putting these things together
<sarnold> it's a real art to make things challenging enough to be interesting but still actually solvable somehow
<michagogo> Yeah
<sarnold> michagogo: so, my guess -- poke around in /etc/pam.d/ and see what PAM modules are in use
<michagogo> Hmmmm
<sarnold> you may find a 2fa module or something similar
<michagogo> There are several files there that are recently modified
<sarnold> it's also possible that it's a funny challenge-response or an ecc or dhe cryptosystem kind of authentication method
<michagogo> It's just common-* that's been modified this year (i.e. since the server was set up), and not seeing anything in those that jumps out at me :/
<sarnold> michagogo: here's my pam.d files on my focal machine -- I don't recall making changes, but probably nothing drastic :) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BM5wmWNFQS/
<michagogo> Thanks. yeah, looks like nothing there
<sarnold> bugger. I liked that idea.
<sarnold> michagogo: alright next guess -- maybe the unix password module is going to hash input passwords and compare against what's in the file, and only check eg the resulting hash matches the first 0 and nothing else?
<michagogo> I doubt that because it's not in the format
<michagogo> (with $id$salt$hash)
<michagogo> Probably just straight up invalid
<michagogo> I feel like I'm not actually supposed to try to log in with that shadow file
<michagogo> OH
<Nitrigaur> How can I downgrade the kernel version and stay on that version (i.e. 5.2 instead of 5.3) I'm using systemd_boot
<michagogo> The line was pass1:O@O@O@L3E+group:18300:0:99999:7::0:
<michagogo> `tail /etc/group` -> HELLO->URYYB❌1004:
<michagogo> It's rot13
<michagogo> YES
<michagogo> B@B@B@Y3R is the password to decrypt.rar.rar :D
<sarnold> hahahaahaha
<Nitrigaur> michagogo, never communicate passwords on an open channel
<michagogo> (but now decrypt.rar has a different password, hence pass1 I guess)
<michagogo> Nitrigaur: lol, it's okay
<michagogo> sarnold: hm, do you think it's cheating that I just ran `grep -rs pass2 /` and found it in my crontab?
<sarnold> michagogo: not at all :)
<sarnold> michagogo: there's a chance that's the only way you'd ever have found it :)
<WoC> is it safe to purge *wayland* or is there anything significant that may depend on it?
<sarnold> WoC: you probably have to keep some of them; here's what my system reports https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c9whbydmS6/
#ubuntu 2020-02-12
<frib> I think an ubuntu update may be causing me to get this error: error while loading shared libraries: libmpfr.so.4
<frib> But not sure how to fix it.. anyone know? thanks
<frib> (it's being requested by qmake for cross compiling with 32-bit minGW
<sarnold> what error are you getting?
<WoC> sarnold ok, ty, much more than i thought... ;o
<sarnold> WoC: same here :(
<Darkchaos> sarnold: I think I got something, still stuff to figure out, though :D
<Darkchaos> The .o file doesn't have the table either, but the LD Flag is "-Wl,--exclude-libs,ALL"
<Darkchaos> It shouldn't remove version symbols but only function symbols, I guess, but you never know
<WoC> Darkchaos, sounds like the affected libs got updated mid build, maybe make clean and rebuild ?
<Darkchaos> WoC: "Unfortunately" it's rebuildable. TLDR is: openjdk-lts when built on Ubuntu (NOT Debian) misses the symver section in lib/libjawt.so
<WoC> good thing that java is against my religion, thou must not venture there...
<Darkchaos> Well, my religion brought me that far. Instead of giving up, I tend to dig deeper and deeper into the problem, even if it's really really really frustrating
<WoC> java to c++ converter ;)
<CarlFK> how can I see saved wifi passwords for an ssid I am not near?
<sarnold> Darkchaos: reminds me a bit of The Simpsons, "Son, we are about the break the surly bonds of gravity, and punch the face of God."
<WoC> heh
<sarnold> CarlFK: check /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<CarlFK> sarnold: bingo.  thanks.
<nCoV_fren> Hi frens!
<sarnold> CarlFK: yay
<eelstrebor> why is bind9-host needed to install dnsutils? not only that, the package manager shows bind9-host as deprecated
<sarnold> eelstrebor: Depends: bind9-host | host,  ...
<sarnold> eelstrebor: any package that supplies the virtual package depdency on 'host' can satisfy that dep
<eelstrebor> host isn't a package
<sarnold> in some releases, the knot-host package can also provide the host virtual package
<yeoj> i'm seeing the same problem as https://cursos.alura.com.br/forum/topico-ubuntu-bionic-18-04-cloudimg-vmdk-truncated-tar-archive-102757 for the past couple versions of bionic64, but don't seem to have problems with any other images, nor ubuntu/trusty64
<sarnold> hmm, https://vagrantcloud.com/ubuntu/boxes/bionic64/versions/20200210.0.0/providers/
<sarnold> that gives a 404
<sarnold> ah the full url actually works, that's just a redirect farm to https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/bionic/current/bionic-server-cloudimg-amd64-vagrant.box
<pjs> any ideas on this weird package install issue: http://dpaste.com/338YFR6
<pjs> Says it can't overwrite a file but the file doesn't exist
<sarnold> pjs: where'd you find a python3.8-distutils package? what's apt-cache policy python3.8-distutils   report?
<pjs> sarnold: http://dpaste.com/0MWTZAA
<pjs> that's the output
<sarnold> pjs: you'll probably need to ask deadsnakes what the intention for that package is
<sarnold> pjs: is the goal to replace all the python packages that ubuntu supplies?
<sarnold> pjs: or is this just a bug in deadsnakes' packaging?
<pjs> sarnold: no clue. I just wanted to install python3.8 lol. It used to work just fine. Not sure when it stopped
<Bashing-om> !info python3.8 bionic
<ubottu> python3.8 (source: python3.8): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.8). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.0-3~18.04 (bionic), package size 346 kB, installed size 477 kB
<sarnold> your system may be too broken to install the ppa-purge package via apt, but it's worth trying to get it installed somehow, I think it has the best chance of being an easy way to back out of this situation
<pjs> sarnold: Yea, I'd love to get it as we're literally upgrading our app to py3.8 tonight so tomorrow my laptop won't have a supported env hahha
<sarnold> pjs: try wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ppa-purge/0.2.8+bzr63/+build/8424921/+files/ppa-purge_0.2.8+bzr63_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i ./ppa-purge_0.2.8+bzr63_all.deb    -- see if this works
<pjs> sure one sec
<pjs> sarnold: installed fine
<sarnold> pjs: nice; try ppa-purge ppa:deadsnakes
<pjs> sarnold: running (sorry got a call)
<sarnold> pjs: does it look like it's going in happy directions?
<pjs> sarnold: http://dpaste.com/1C53JHD
<pjs> The mongo stuff has been there.. I just need to remove the sources (or update the key).. I don't use it so I keep ignoring it
<pjs> but does specifically mention deadsnakes (removed mongo, re-ran the command, just gives the same output as before minus the mongo sig issues)
<sarnold> I wish this thing would just let you copy-paste the URL from the apt-get output. :/
<sarnold> pjs: alright, how about ppa-purge -o deadsnakes
<pjs> sarnold: it's telling me things will be downgraded, mostly python3.8 stuff
<sarnold> pjs: sweet that sounds like success
<pjs> though some 3.7 in there too.. want the output?
<sarnold> yeah
<sarnold> that's probably good
<pjs> sarnold: http://dpaste.com/0S82BE0
<sarnold> pjs: looks good to me
<pjs> ok, so continue right?
<sarnold> yes
<pjs> wheee
<sarnold> once this thing is done, double-check your /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*list files and make sure they look good -- then a fresh apt update && apt upgrade
<pjs> sarnold: PPA purged successfully
<pjs> ok
<sarnold> great
<pjs> sarnold: ok, all upgraded correctly
<sarnold> pjs: cool cool :)
<pjs> it appears distuitls is present in 3.8 now
<pjs> hrmm, though the issue remains.. weird
<sarnold> hmm, what are you seeing now?
<pjs> well, now it's a Python thing (which is what started the whole chase down the rabbit hole)
<sarnold> that's both good news, in that the system python is put back :) and bad news, in that I know next to nothing about virtualenv or pip or similar
<pjs> sarnold: http://dpaste.com/0P5S382
<pjs> progress for sure lol
<sarnold> pjs: for example, I can't tell if that's success or failure :)
<pjs> sarnold: hah, yea nor I
<pjs> I install python3.8-venv but I guess I need both
<pjs> though it says it's already installed
<sarnold> this is where I get very very confused
<sarnold> buuut it may be poissible to have a venv of some sort installed in your home direcotry that lets 'import venv' work, but still be missing the python3-venv module
<sarnold> I don't know venvs. at all. but I suspect this may be the sort of thing that's fixed by: mv ~/env ~/env.deletemesomeday
<sarnold> followed by apt install python3-venv
<pjs> sarnold: no because I print the file and it's showing the system path
 * gaughen waves at sarnold
<sarnold> heya gaughen :)
<sarnold> pjs: dang
<pjs> lol yea this is weird.. I never understood why Linux distros rip out core parts of software (ie, python) to separate packages. venv is a core module
<gaughen> pjs, are you the person running into trouble with the vagrant box?
<gaughen> if not sarnold who should I pester here?
<gaughen> I mean offer support to ;-)
<sarnold> gaughen: that was yeoj -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+bug/1862869
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1862869 in cloud-images "vagrant image is corrupted" [Undecided,New]
<gaughen> ah cool, thank you
<gaughen> and thanks for the bug
<sarnold> gaughen: pjs has an issue somewhere in python venvland that I don't understand
<pjs> gaughen: no sir :)
<gaughen> :-)
<gaughen> yeoj, I added a comment in the bug offering a suggestion to get you moving again.
<sarnold> nice, thanks gaughen :)
<gaughen> sarnold, trying to help. I don't know if it will work for what yeoj's trying to do but hopefully will get them moving this evening.
<pjs> sarnold: sweet.. now no python version works with venv :)
<sarnold> pjs: nice, consistency, I like it.
<pjs> hahah
<pjs> I need a break.. bbiaf
<k_sze> Is there a way to set the color-depth when using GNOME desktop?
<dinkoarun> Hi, since the last week, a random command has been run by postgres user that his hogging a lot of CPU. It is not showing in the pg_stat_activity. I suspect it is some sort of malware, but I am unable to diagnose it. Can someone help? I am using it on Ubuntu 16.04 server. Postgres 9.5
<dinkoarun> It is running even when postgres service is stopped.
<robertparkerx> how do I restart from command line? shutdown -r isn't working
<robertparkerx> Failed to parse time specification: –r
<Bashing-om> robertparkerx: 'systemctl poweroff' .
<dinkoarun> robertparkerx try shutdown -r now
<robertparkerx> shutdown -r now worked
<robertparkerx> ty
<jaziz> Does anyone have any advice for an interview with Canonical?
<pjs> sarnold: so turns out 'apt-get --reinstall install python3.8-distutils' did the trick and resolved the issues with all python versions.. So weird but, it's working :)
<pjs> thanks again for the help earlier
<robertparkerx> I run 'screen -s irssi' as irssi user. How can I makke a systemcmd to run it at startup ?
<robertparkerx> I've tried to setup a crontab -e
<robertparkerx> @reboot screen -s irssi
<robertparkerx> but it doesn't seem to work
<rud0lf> try full path to screen maybe
<robertparkerx> so '/usr/bin/screen -s irssi'
<rud0lf> seems so
<robertparkerx> rud0lf can I do this https://termbin.com/m19g
<rud0lf> i don't know systemd
<robertparkerx> didn't workk
<rustytaco> Hello all! I'm running 19.10 on an hp 15ba-078dx laptop. The touchpad is annoyingly sensitive to brushing it with my hand while typing and such. SUggestions?
<rustytaco> using xfce desktop, but would like an option that fixes it systemwide as there are other users too
<Aktive> hello
<Aktive> I cant use my monitor sound which goes from graphics card to monitor with display port
<Aktive> there comes no sound
<Aktive> I tried selecting the device, putting mouse volume up
<yeoj> gaughen: thank you!  i just used hashicorp/bionic64 for the moment.  i tried pinning to ubuntu images back in 201909 with same issue.  it's quite possible that i'm doing something wrong, too.  thanks for following up!
<de-facto> How can I get debug output from nautilus? Trying to debug a WebDAV problem where it just helpfully tells me: Ops, something went wrong: Unknown Error : HTTP Multistatus
<de-facto> well Oops indeed...
<de-facto> what is something and why is the error unknown?
<de-facto> obviously it knows more about it since it detected it went wrong
<de-facto> I tried to debug WebDAV in Nautilus like this, yet its output is not really helpful
<de-facto>   pkill gvfs; pkill nautilus ; LC_ALL=C GVFS_DEBUG=1 $(find /usr/lib* -name gvfsd 2>/dev/null) --replace 2>&1
<de-facto> dav: send_reply(0x55d033fb5ae0), failed=1 (HTTP Error: Multi-Status)
<de-facto> lol
<de-facto> ok failed request got "dav:  [/prefix1] webdav: 1, collection 0 [res: 0]" in the logs, while successful  request "[/prefix2] webdav: 1, collection 1 [res: 1]"  (note difference in collection and res
<ztane> strange powerconsumption issues with ubuntu 1910 and lenovo t480 laptop
<ztane> cpu power scaling for example set to lowest and the bottom cover is fiery hot
<ztane> started coinciding at the same time with upgrade to 1910,
<ztane> from 1804
<ztane> now I need to run windblows to find out if it happens there too
<ztane> before I RMA :d
<de-facto> how do I tell nautilus to use totem for opening mp4 videos? It claims its not installed for webdav, yet locally it opens such files with it
<de-facto> its straight a lie...
<de-facto> Do you want to search for an application? clicking yes just reopens same dialogue in a loop
<de-facto> what a buggy mess
<de-facto> is there an option to completely wipe all state from nautilus?
<Forza> Hello . Is tgt the only iscsi target supported on Ubuntu?
<de-facto> where does nautilus store its state?
<rustytaco> de-facto: probably in ~/.config/ somewhere
<rustytaco> It appears ~/.config/nautilus/ but i personally have nothing there as i use thunar
<de-facto> i also cant see any relevant settings in gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.nautilus
<de-facto> sometimes nautilus really makes me want to throw my computer out of the window
<rustytaco> yea most DEs leave me feeling that way. xfce stays out my way enough that i can make myself use X ;)
<de-facto> probably it even is my fault, since i did that debugging for webdav. yet now it remembers a state from somewhere which makes it behave weird
<de-facto> but why would gnome hide every possible option from its users? this is what i really hate about it
<gambl0re> anyone can help me with gparted? im trying to format my sd card but nothing im doing is working
<rustytaco> gambl0re: Define not working? DOes it see your device (/dev/mmcblk0 for example)
<gambl0re> rustytaco: yea i can see it under /dev/mmcblk1p1
<gambl0re> i tried formatting the sd card but the old files are still there
<de-facto> thats the first partition on it
<oerheks> unlock the sdcard with the flip
<rustytaco> Does write protect actually work on that? Mine never has on my dell. windows or linux Lol
<gambl0re> could anyone help me out?
<rustytaco> gambl0re: did you make sure it was unmounted? If so instead of using gparted, why not mkfs the partition?
<gambl0re> yes its unmounted
<gambl0re> whats mkfs?
<rustytaco> gambl0re: What file system do you want it to be? Linux (ext4 or btrfs) or windows (vfat)?
<de-facto> gambl0re, just make really sure you are using the correct device (formating wipes everything on the target)
<gambl0re> fat 32
<gambl0re> its a micro sd card im using for my audio player
<rustytaco> Ya mkfs.vfat is what you want. And agreed - make sure you pick the right partition because it'll get wiped
<gambl0re> i understand that. 100% im on the right device
<rustytaco> Yea you want fat32 for most of those sudo mkfs.vfat /path/to/dev
<gambl0re> fdisk -l shows the sd card as /dev/mmcpblk1p1
<gambl0re> so do i do mkfs.vfat /dev/mmcpblk1p1 ?
<rustytaco> Yea
<gambl0re> ok i ran the command. it didnt return any errors
<rustytaco> It'll put a fresh fat filesystem of the appropriate type (usually fat32)
<rustytaco> echo $?
<gambl0re> what?
<gambl0re> is that command supposed to wipe the card? cause im still seeing my old music
<rustytaco> Type echo $? - if you see 0 that means succcess. Works with any command
<rustytaco> mkfs.vfat would wiped it yea
<gambl0re> returns 0
<rustytaco> Where are you seeing your old music?
<gambl0re> on my sd card
<gambl0re> im just rebooting my computer making sure i didnt wipe out the os
<gambl0re> yea my computer reboots fine
<gambl0re> and i still see my old music
<rustytaco> Are you sure its mounted? (mountpoint /path/to/mount; echo $?)
<ducasse> gambl0re: are there any relevant messages at the end of dmesg?
<gambl0re> before i ran mkfs command the card was unmounted.
<gambl0re> or was it supposed to be mounted?
<rustytaco> Should be unmounted before mkfs'ing it
<rustytaco> mkfs should return failure (non-zero) if it couldnt create a fs there. Me thinks its not mounted where you think it is
<rustytaco> Failing that, something gone wonky :O
<oerheks> if a sdcard does not format, check for errors/filesystem.. but they have told you that before in #linux or #fedora too, no?
<gambl0re> dmesg output of last 20 lines or so
<gambl0re> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BSGJp-AkH9LSQuhsBhPxIwSfU39R8w5841LdTDt_rOk/edit?usp=sharing
<gambl0re> [   57.748908] FAT-fs (mmcblk1p1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<gambl0re> [  103.576271] systemd-gpt-auto-generator[2359]: Failed to dissect: Input/output error
<gambl0re> y
<oerheks> so
<oerheks>  check filesystem, gambl0re
<oerheks> you know how
<gambl0re> check filesystem like what
<rustytaco> shouldnt be having fs errors on a freshly made fs -- but normally you'd run fsck /dev/mmcblk1p1
<gambl0re> whats vFat signature?
<gambl0re> should i remove it?
<ztane> yea, my power problem seems to be linux only
<ducasse> gambl0re: what's the output of 'uname -a'
<gambl0re> ok wtf....i manually deleted all the files in my sd card. i ejected and inserted back and the files came back
<oerheks> :-D
<rustytaco> Error 519. EUSER - User Error, Replace User.?
<dub1t0> Hello
<dub1t0> is anybody able to see what i write please?
<EriC^> yes
<EriC^> dub1t0
<ducasse> dub1t0: please don't use this channel for testing your irc client
<dub1t0> @Eric thank you
<dub1t0> @ducasse it's not the case, i wanted to be part of this community but i wasn't sure if my client works :)
<ducasse> dub1t0: it's just that if too many do it it quickly gets really annoying :)
<ducasse> dub1t0: if you have a question you are welcome to ask
<dub1t0> @ducasse of course
<dub1t0> @ducasse i have a question regarding the operating system choice
<dub1t0> i am working in IT for more that 10 years
<dub1t0> using several OS
<dub1t0> such as Windows 98/XP/VISTA/7/10
<dub1t0> also macos from Snow Leopard
<dub1t0> and linux from Ubuntu 9
<dub1t0> as well as debian etc
<ducasse> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<dub1t0> today as my current job envolves my in web development i would like to choose an os that is as much as possible close to my needs
<dub1t0> so basically i need a LAMP or LEMP flexible environment (switgch between php versions) and GIT
<dub1t0> and the possible usage of photoshop (even under a VM) would be a bonus
<dub1t0> and yeah a good text editor (my prefered one is visual studio code)
<dub1t0> if someone may help me please by highlighting the choice that may answer to my need
<ducasse> why not go with plain ubuntu desktop? it's a very common platform for web dev
<dub1t0> @ducasse what means "plain ubuntu desktop" please? is it the default version from ubuntu.com?
<ducasse> yes
<dub1t0> and is delivered with GNOME 3 right?.
<ducasse> go with 18.04 lts unless you have a reason not to. gnome, yes.
<dub1t0> ok thank you :)
<dub1t0> i'll try it asap
<ducasse> yw
<dub1t0> see you later guyw
<dub1t0> see you later guys
<JustASlacker> hello all
<JustASlacker> is there a way to include debian testing packages in ubuntu ?
<tarzeau> JustASlacker: sure
<tarzeau> JustASlacker: with your own reprepro or using a PPA
<tarzeau> https://launchpad.net/~gagarin/+archive/ubuntu/bionic here's my PPA for 18.04
<JustASlacker> but can I simply add debian testing in my sources
<tarzeau> no
<tarzeau> well you can, but you'll destroy your system
<ducasse> !frankenbuntu | JustASlacker
<tarzeau> it's called frankendebian in #debian
<ducasse> !frankenubuntu | JustASlacker
<ubottu> JustASlacker: it is usually a very bad idea to mix packages from different releases (or Linux distributions), and it is completely unsupported
<JustASlacker> right
<JustASlacker> so, I guess I want ubuntu20 backports
<tarzeau> JustASlacker: my offer expires in 30'
<oerheks> soon .. 18.04.4 .. hold your breath ..
<bitblit> I'm having a weird DHCP issue. When I unplug/plug the physical cable, I get one address, but "dhclient -r eth0; dhclient eth0;" give me a different address. dhclient gives the currently configured dhcp static lease, while physically plugging gives me a previously used static lease.
<bitblit> also, the previously used static lease was for a wireless NIC that isn't even plugged in anymore. switched to wired.. so it's not being assigned by MAC.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<trakinas> can anyone give some help with mariadb? I can't add comments larger than 60 characters, although their documentation says it is possible to add comments up to 1024.
<trakinas> My version is 10.4.
<ducasse> trakinas: which release is this?
<frad> i need to transfer 160 MiB of data (several pdf files) from a linux computer to a windows based one, without a usb stick. What online solutions could I use?
<frad> no admin privileges on the windows machine
<leftyfb> frad: the pc's aren't on the same network?
<frad> no leftyfb
<ducasse> frad: you can upload to transfer.sh and grab them from there
<leftyfb> frad: maybe dropbox?
<leftyfb> frad: try #ubuntu-offtopic. Your question isn't really a support question but instead asking for opinions of 3rd party online services.
<apurkrt> hi - I am about to update Ubuntu 16.06 installation - is "apt-get update; apt-get upgrade" still the right combination?
<pragmaticenigma> apurkrt: There is no Ubuntu 16.06... did you mean 16.04... and when you say update, can you be more specific what your goal is?
<apurkrt> oops sorry, embarrassed  - 16.04
<apurkrt> goal is to update to the most recent versions available for 16.04
<apurkrt> (I do not want release upgrade)
<pragmaticenigma> apurkrt: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" should set you right
<oerheks> apt update && apt dist-upgrade to get all latest packages
<oerheks> it does not upgrade to 18.04
<apurkrt> pragmaticenigma: thanks
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks: Did "apt" exist in 16.04?
<oerheks> good spot, no.
<apurkrt> oerheks: thank you as well
<apurkrt> ah ok
<oerheks> apt-get it is
<pragmaticenigma> :-)
<apurkrt> I do remember doing "apt-get dist-upgrade" in the past
<oerheks> dist-upgrade/full-upgrade, there is a slight difference..
<apurkrt> what is the difference between "upgrade" and "dist-upgrade", while at it?
<pragmaticenigma> apurkrt: I've never really been able to tell a difference
<apurkrt> me neither :)
<pragmaticenigma> apurkrt: dist-upgrade is "upgrade" but has additional dependency checking and handling to pull in the newest versions of the package that is available.
<pragmaticenigma> apurkrt: I think that means if version x.1 was available at the Ubuntu relase time, but the repos now have y.1, it will pull in the newer version, where plain upgrade would give you x.999 (where .999 is the most recent patch release)
<apurkrt> thanks, good explanation
 * apurkrt looking at "man apt-get"
<frad> thx ducasse and leftyfb
<apurkrt> pragmaticenigma: thank you
<leftyfb> oerheks: yes, apt does exist in 16.04
<oerheks> leftyfb, oh, i remember it was -get
<oerheks> nevermind
<leftyfb> oerheks: both are available
<leftyfb> oerheks: apt is also available in 14.04
<trakinas> ducasse: 10.4.11-MariaDB-1:10.4.11+maria~bionic
<trakinas> Sorry for the late reply, I was in a meeting.
<apurkrt> another basic question: will "apt-get upgrade" upgrade (automatically) also the kernel?
<apurkrt> or is some manual intervention needed
<apurkrt> (naturally, you have to reboot the machine, but asking about new /boot/vmlinuz-... and /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ducasse> !info mariadb-server bionic
<ubottu> mariadb-server (source: mariadb-10.1): MariaDB database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:10.1.44-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 12 kB, installed size 65 kB
<ducasse> trakinas: where did you get that - from a third party repo?
<trakinas> ducasse: I have to double check. Wait a minute.
<ducasse> trakinas: 'apt policy mariadb-server'
<trakinas> http://mirror.timeweb.ru/mariadb/repo/10.4/ubuntu
<trakinas> Probably from MariaDB download site.
<trakinas> Although today ther are showing DigitalOcean mirror.
<trakinas> Gonna uninstall this 10.4 and use the 10.1.
<trakinas> ducasse: installing 10.1 and keeping 10.4 too.
<trakinas> Now I can't get access to my database, nor see my databases when using skip_grant... I'm switching back to 10.4 and see if the data is still there. Then, start digging why official repo from MariaDB is not accepting comments above 60 chars. =/
<apurkrt> just to share what I've found: "apt-get upgrade" won't upgrade kernel - "apt-get dist-upgrade" will
<oerheks> indeed, and tools/services that require restart
<apurkrt> so it is advised to reboot the machine after a dist-upgrade?
<leftyfb> trakinas: your issue is with packages from mariadb, not ubuntu. Please seek support from mariadb.
<oerheks> there is a trick to show if reboot is needed, kernels alway want a reboot
<apurkrt> yeah of course to get new kernel you have to reboot
<oerheks> if the file /var/run/reboot-required exist, reboot
<apurkrt> (to use)
<apurkrt> thank you!
<oerheks> yw
<trakinas> leftyfb: I already asked them, but got no answer. So I tried here. ;)
<leftyfb> trakinas: we cannot support packages from 3rd party sources
<oerheks> TADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<oerheks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.4/
<pragmaticenigma> apurkrt: personally, I reboot every couple weeks, always after kernel updates and microcode updates
<trakinas> leftyfb: no problem. It could be a configuration or smth obvious I was missing.
<friendofafriend> Sometimes my Ubuntu system gets an IPv6 address when resolving archive.canonical.com and hangs.  What's the best way to completely disable IPv6 so this doesn't keep happening?
<pragmaticenigma> !ipv6 | friendofafriend
<ubottu> friendofafriend: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<friendofafriend> Excellent, thanks ubottu!  I might even disable it twice.
<Ool> if your ISP give you a real IPV6, it's working fine :)
<friendofafriend> Ool: Nah, some IPv6 things work, some don't, so the problem is IPv6 (again).
<ses1984> i'm trying to figure it out why when i try to install nginx in 18.04, it's pulling in some modules like `libnginx-mod-http-image-filter` that aren't listed as a dep here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/nginx
<azx> is sudo apt install <pkgname> the same thing as sudo apt-get install <pkgname>
<ses1984> apt is a version of apt-get that's maybe a little nicer to use interactively. it should do basically teh same thing
<studentttu> hello, can anyone help me sync some music from cd to my iphone on ubuntu?
<ses1984> re my nginx problem: nginx depends on nginx-core, nginx-core depends on the modules
<azx> Ok, Thanks!
<Ool> friendofafriend: do you have inet6 scope global or just fe80:… scope local?
<ses1984> i think "apt is a version of apt-get" might be strictly wrong. they are both ways of interacting with the package system, they provide almost the same functionality
<friendofafriend> Ool: Both.
<Bashing-om> azx: See: https://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/ ; http://www.howtogeek.com/234583/simplify-command-line-package-management-with-apt-instead-of-apt-get/ .
<Elliria> Hey there, does anyone know how long it takes for changes in Debian to trickle down to Ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> Elliria: Is there a specific package that you're looking for? Have you searched launchpad to see if there is a ticket to integrate it? What kind of update is it?
<Elliria> Yep. Debian just updated AutoKey to the latest version after a lengthy version freeze in the Ubuntu releases and I'm curious how long it will be before we see that new version by default in the Ubuntu repositories.
<oerheks> sometimes minutes, sometimes weeks, i bet mostly in between
<oerheks> if you have a reason for such update, file a !SRU ?
<oerheks> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Elliria> Thanks. I've noted it and will look into it.
<pragmaticenigma> Elliria: If it is a full version update, then it likely won't be seen until the next full release of Ubuntu. It's rare for major version updates to be pushed out mid support cycle
<Elliria> The current version in all recent Ubuntu releases is AutoKey 0.90.4 and the new version in Debian is 0.95.9. Would that be a full version update?
<Elliria> Yeah, from a quick look at that SRU page, it probably won't qualify since it does work even though it is somewhat buggy.
<Elliria> Task Coach, however, would qualify for an SRU and I think I'll pursue that.
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autokey
<oerheks> autokey source package in Sid Version 0.95.9-1 uploaded on 2020-02-10 -- ah oke
<alkorda> Good morning! Does anyone else have trouble connecting to Freenode using Polari? I'm getting a small key icon next to the server name that says "Freenode requires a password"
<alkorda> Ubuntu 19.10, fresh install.
<oerheks> hmm no polari in this list howto do SASL https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl
<pragmaticenigma> !info polari
<ubottu> polari (source: polari): Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.34.0-1 (eoan), package size 143 kB, installed size 976 kB
<pragmaticenigma> alkorda: If you're having difficulties... you could reach out on their IRC channel: #polari
<alkorda> That's a good idea, sorry about that. I'll reach out over there.
<alkorda> On another note, does anyone know of a program I can use to insert formatted text? For example, using a key combination like Ctrl + Shift + X to insert a formatted email signature.
<Elliria> AutoKey does that.
<Elliria> You can define hotkeys or typed phrases to trigger each one.
<alkorda> Thank you! I'm installing it now.
<Elliria> I also just discovered today that you can set any of them to show up in the AutoKey context menu in the tray and you can run them from there with your mouse.
<Elliria> It's a blast to play with.
<alkorda> Also, sadly no one is in #polari but me. I'm not sure that that's a valid support room
<Elliria> It also has an active Google Groups forum.
<Elliria> This might be of some use, alkorda: https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Polari
<Elliria> It looks like they use a different IRC server.
<ioria> alkorda, are you sure is it a polari problem ? have you tried to connect with  xchat ? maybe is about your ISP
<joemac> I'm looking for some assistance with a synaptics touchpad
<alkorda> Thank you, Elliria. Do you know if the text with Autokey can be formatted? I need to bold some words. Being able to do that is a dealbreaker for using this
<Elliria> As long as there's a key combination that will make it happen in the program you're pasting into, you can do it.
<alkorda> ioria, I'm not sure. I'm using the freenode webchat right now. Would I be able to connect here if it was an ISP issue?
<ioria> alkorda, webchat uses other means, iirc
<lotuspsychje> joemac: best to ask your specific question into the channel, so volunteers can think along with you
<joemac> I'm using Xubuntu 18.04.4 and had to upgrade to the HWE kernel in order to fix a sleep/resume issue.  Afterwards, I noticed that I lost tap to click on the touchpad
<alkorda> Elliria, it doesn't look like Autokey supports directly inserting rich text
<Elliria> It doesn't, but if you can press <ctrl>+b to bold the text, then AutoKey can do that.
<lotuspsychje> joemac: check touchpad settings in dconf-editor first perhaps?
<joemac> ok
<joemac> will do
<lotuspsychje> joemac: if you cant find them there, might be acpi or kernel related perhaps
<joemac> I can't seem to find anything related to synaptics in the dconf editor.  I might be missing it - where should I look?
<lotuspsychje> joemac: /org/gnome/desktop/periphals/touchpad/tap-to-click is what you need?
<lotuspsychje> joemac: sudo apt install dconf-tools first
<Elliria> This is for Debian, joemac, but is if of any use? https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-enable-the-tap-to-click-feature-in-Debian-8-Xfce
<joemac> That's probably it - it was toggled off
<Bashing-om> joemac: Maybe update the driver ? what shows ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-input-libinput ' ?
<joemac> no packages found
<joemac> toggled on now in dconf, but does not work
<lotuspsychje> joemac: can you pastebin your dmesg please?
<joemac> not entirely sure how to do that...
<joemac> what is pastebin
<lotuspsychje> !paste | joemac
<ubottu> joemac: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> joemac: and type dmesg in your favorite terminal
<joemac> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zPQRcwDrnH/
<lotuspsychje> joemac: thank you, meanwhile please pastebin the same for what Bashing-om asked please?
<joemac> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gQ2sBd2ZQ3/
<Bashing-om> joemac: No driver ? what type touchpad is this : ' egrep -i 'synap|alps|etps|elan' /proc/bus/input/devices ' ?
<joemac> Bashing-om - I will check
<J_Darnley> Does anyone know exactly which commands of apt-cache I can use the --installed option with?
<lotuspsychje> joemac: psmouse serio1: synaptics: Your touchpad (PNP: LEN205d PNP0f13) says it can support a different bus. If i2c-hid and hid-rmi are not used, you might want to try setting psmouse.synaptics_intertouch to 1 and report this to linux-input@vger.kernel.org.
<joemac> Bashing-om: It says SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad  (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SWjtmVwbPN/)
<joemac> lotuspsychje: I don't know what i2c-hid and hid-rmi are, so I'm not sure if they are used
<lotuspsychje> joemac: check bug #1794876
<Bashing-om> joemac: Mo driver is loaded for Synaptics TouchPad. Let's match the driver to the kernel - what shows ' uname -r '?
<ubottu> bug 1794876 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad doesn't work out-of-the-box in Ubuntu 18.04.1 with ThinkPad X1 carbon" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1794876
<joemac> Bashing-om: 5.3.0-28-generic
<joemac> Oddly, it did work out of the box prior to switching to HWE
<lotuspsychje> joemac: probably kernel version related
<joemac> lotuspsychje: could very well be
<lotuspsychje> joemac: read the bug, and perhaps try a few options they reccomend, or boot into a previous kernel to test
<joemac> since it did work in 4.15.0-34-generic.
<joemac> ok
<lotuspsychje> joemac: once you reproduced, you can affect yourself to the bug
<joemac> I'm seeing reports of it affecting the 5.0.0-25-generic kernel
<littlekimmy> hi
<littlekimmy> is there a ipsec implementation package for ubuntu?
<joemac> lotupsychje: I'm seeing reports in bug 1794876 of  un-blacklisting the i2c_i801 module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<ubottu> bug 1794876 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad doesn't work out-of-the-box in Ubuntu 18.04.1 with ThinkPad X1 carbon" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1794876
<stealthy> just ran 18.04 from a usb drive and worked OK, installed it to ssd, reboot, getting login screen that keeps putting me back to login
<stealthy> known bug?
<lotuspsychje> joemac: you can try that sure
<lotuspsychje> stealthy: wich graphics card are you on?
<stealthy> 1060 3gb
<joemac> lotuspsychje: That's something new for me.  Is there something more involved than just editing the blacklist.conf file?
<lotuspsychje> stealthy: try to get in your system with !nomodeset first, then install a latest nvidia driver
<Bashing-om> joemac: lotuspsychje Me thinks 5.3.0-28-generic == xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 .
<stealthy> any pointers on how to do that? sounda french to me
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om joemac sure, can try that first
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | stealthy
<ubottu> stealthy: Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<stealthy> ty, i'll give it a try
<joemac> Bashing-om: so I should try installing that particular package?
<lotuspsychje> stealthy: also make sure at login, you login into xorg and not wayland
<stealthy> i have an option for 'ubuntu' amd 'ubuntu on wayland', neither worked
<lotuspsychje> stealthy: ok tnx
<ses1984> why does nginx-core pacakge in bionic have have hard dependencies on a bunch of modules, like `libnginx-mod-http-image-filter`
<joemac> I installed xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04, but still no tap-to-click
<lotuspsychje> joemac: did you try to reboot after?
<joemac> ah, no
<joemac> rebooting now
<lotuspsychje> joemac: dice?
<joemac> Yes indeed - that did the trick
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | Bashing-om
<ubottu> Bashing-om: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<joemac> Folks in here are batting 1000
<joemac> Fixed my suspend/resume yesterday and a niggling little trackpad thing today - excellent
<lotuspsychje> joemac: if you have time and a launchpad account, feel free to add your fix to that bug
<Bashing-om> yom yom yom chocolate-chip :P
<joemac> I do have a launchpad account and I will add the solution to the bug.  Thanks!
<stealthy> lol "!nomodeset" the ! threw me off amd didnt work
<lotuspsychje> stealthy: the ! ?
<stealthy> yea i had to add "nomodeset" without the ! after the quiet thing for it to work
<stealthy> lets see if i can get the nvidia drivers to install now
<Bashing-om> stealthy: Later systems also disable secure boot ( driver is 3rd party) .
<lotuspsychje> stealthy: ubuntu-drivers list, to see wich are available for your card
<stealthy> i should not get drivers from nvidia
<ses1984> why does nginx-core pacakge in bionic have have hard dependencies on a bunch of modules, like `libnginx-mod-http-image-filter` -- is there a way i can remove these pacakges so apt doesn't try to fix them and put them back?
<stealthy> .com?
<stealthy> thick fingers small phone, sorry im clicking all over the place lol
<lotuspsychje> stealthy: not reccomended no
<Bashing-om> stealthy: Nvidia says "Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than NVIDIA's official package.".
<lotuspsychje> ses1984: perhaps use a pastebin of the whole output, so volunteers can see what apt does exactly?
<pragmaticenigma> ses1984: Try "nginx-light" intead... you have to have the universe repository enabled.
<stealthy> i see, makes sense
<pragmaticenigma> ses1984: https://askubuntu.com/a/556382
<stealthy> ubuntu-drivers list returns a few, latest being 435, lets see how that goes
<Bashing-om> stealthy: Let the system choose best ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall' .
<stealthy> thats probably why i failed and gave up last few times, assuming nvidia.com was vest lol
<stealthy> best*
<stealthy> reboot time
<Bashing-om> stealthy: Some background on why chhose driver from the repo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2015-August/004693.html
<stealthy> awesome, you guys saved me from hours of crap
<de-facto> ses1984, this would be the dependency tree for nginx in Ubuntu 18.04 LTS: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vXCqK3qmd7/
<ses1984> i guess i want nginx-light, nginx-core depends on modules i dont want
<stealthy> mind linking again Bashing-om? on desktop now, easier to read
<Bashing-om> stealthy: A long thread but interesting how things came about: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2015-August/004693.html .
<stealthy> ty
<Bashing-om> stealthy: We aim to please :P
<codedmart> Any tips for debugging why I can't seem to get synaptics to load? I have tried what the wiki suggested as well as adding a `/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/mouse.conf` file.
<codedmart> Oh wrong channel
<Bashing-om> codedmart: Maybe right as we just fixed a synaptics issue .
<stealthy> 'august 10 2015' , few lines down 'Windows 10', where does time go, didn't realize it's been so long
<Bashing-om> stealthy: Yeah ! was not that long ago was on (K)ubuntu 9.04 - wow!
<stealthy> remember when they shipped free cd's?
<stealthy> :D
<J_Darnley> Where can I get kernel debug symbols for 4.15.0-74-generic?
<hggdh-msft> J_Darnley: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-unsigned-4.15.0-74-generic-dbgsym_4.15.0-74.84_amd64.ddeb?
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<J_Darnley> Why can't I find that in apt?
<oerheks> the ~ddebs~ part is not activated
<J_Darnley> Except for the part where I activated it.
<ioria> J_Darnley, it's in bionic-update; maybe you missed that : http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<J_Darnley> Do I only have "bionic" enabled?  What's the difference?
<ioria> J_Darnley, in bionic you find 4.15.0-20
<alkorda> Hello! I'm runing a fresh install of 19.10 and I'm running into an issue. If my display is turned off due to inactivity, waking it brings me to find that my resolution has changed, and that my actual resolution (3440 x 1440) is unavailable. Restarting resolves the issue. Any idea on what might cause this?
<ioria> alkorda, try to lock the screen (Super+l); then resume ; switch to tty3 (ctrl+alt+f3) and back to gui (ctrl+alt+f2)
<alkorda> Is that to resolve it when it happens?
<ioria> alkorda, so it's just sporadic not persistent ?
<alkorda> I'm 90% sure that it only happens if my screen is locked due to inactivity.
<shreds> hi, last month apt forced chromium to use snap instead. since then I've had a lot of random issues. now I have a new crazy one, chromium's save dialog font is totally borked: http://0x0.st/i-JL.png so my questions are 1) any idea why this is happening? 2) any way of forcing APT to keep using deb version instead of snap? thanks
<ioria> alkorda, set the timeout
<alkorda> I'll try that, thanks
<ioria> alkorda, system settings -> privacy
<ioria> shreds, you can remove the snap and use the ppa ... no ?
<shreds> ioria: apt tells me "chromium-browser is already the newest version (79.0.3945.79-0ubuntu0.19.10.2)" but I've been using ubuntu's default repos, didn't think of trying the ppa! let me try
<ioria> shreds, are you on 19.10, right ?
<shreds> when deb got transitioned to snap I lost all my profile I had to do excavation work to get it back :O
<shreds> ioria: yes 19.10
<ioria> ok
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-team/+archive/ubuntu/stable?field.series_filter=eoan   is behind..
<oerheks> oh that pic, have you posted his before?
<ioria> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-team/+archive/ubuntu/beta
<shreds> oh I should use the beta one?
<oerheks> remove the cache and restart chromium?
<ioria> shreds, what yoou want
<shreds> ok I installed https://launchpad.net/~chromium-team/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<shreds> now let me kill chrome, hoping I can get back all my stuff and tabs
<ioria> shreds, nope, not the beta, sorry
<oerheks> chrome or chromium?
<shreds> chromium
<ioria> shreds, use stable
<shreds> ok got it, now removing the snap pkg
<ioria> shreds, beat is available for 19.10 but idk this ppa : https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/chromium-beta
<shreds> I still have that old chromium-browser transition deb
<ioria> *beta
<shreds> dahhhh reinstalling it triggers the snap install
<ioria> shreds, really ?
<kinghat> in config files like /etc/pam.d/sddm does a - in front of a line also denote a comment out like # does?
<shreds> lol it installed a newer chromium version wtf i tried to upgrade and it said there wasn't any like 10 mins ago
<shreds> ioria: yeah, maybe the PPA pkg name is different, I'll figure that part out XD
<ioria> shreds, try to stop snapd temporary
<shreds> oh nice that PPA has hardware video
<shreds> I had a hard time getting it to work, chromium was the first browser I had it working out of the box
<shreds> ioria: that ppa with hw video seems to work :D it's a different package and doesn't trigger the snap thing
<ioria> ok
<shreds> ioria: WOW! it opened with my old profile prior to snap transition! THANKS SO MUCH
<ioria> shreds, good job
<shreds> that snap version sucked so much I'm so happy to have the standard deb version back
<shreds> thx :D
<shreds> woah that version has even better video support, chrome://gpu is all green yay
<gbit86> So am I officially in the ubuntu channel now?
<gbit86> double checking here, I was in unregged earlier..
<ioria> yes, you are gbit86
<gbit86> Ah, thanks for confirming it for me lol.. it has been quite awhile since I have logged into irc to ask for some help.
<dbristow> I got ubuntu 18.04.4 already, torrenting it now.
<gbit86> I am really hoping to find a xkb expert around here that thinks they know how to remap the Alt+arrow keys to another combination.. Ctrl+arrow keys. I've already successfully mapped Control+arrow keys to stuff like the Home and End keys, but I need to remap alt now..
<gbit86> I have this project going on where I am trying to make the linux key maps as much like macOS as possible. https://github.com/rbreaves/kinto
<gbit86> I am pretty close, have partial macOS word-wise support added.. but the alt key stuff I think really does need to remap to the actual Ctrl+arrow combination (without it redirecting to what I am redirecting the actual Ctrl+arrow keys to already)..
<gbit86> So I guess that's really the challenge. I've seen some people remap Alt to like Hyper and then map back to whatever they really want to do.. but I am not sure I want that or not.. I still want Alt to behave like Alt, except for the arrow keys with Alt.
<oerheks> whole topic about this, see https://askubuntu.com/questions/10008/how-to-make-keyboard-work-like-osx-system-wide/1107443#1107443
<ioria> gbit86, really idk what you're doing, but for that stuff usually i edit  /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/<>  or use xmodmap
<gbit86> @oerheks, thanks I think I have read that thread before but taking another look.
<oerheks> gnome-tweak-tool comes in handy, i read
<gbit86> @ioria yea I am editing /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/ as well but only in the actual user directory ~/.xkb/ avoiding making actual system changes.
<ioria> right, right
<gbit86> gnome-tweak-tool doesn't really go far enough, hence creating kinto.sh, it is a dynamic keymapper based on the app you are using (terminal apps vs every other gui app)
<kinghat> does a dash, -, comment out a line in a system config file like # does?
<gbit86> technically I rewrote it a few weeks back to also support more than those 2 binary categories of apps as well.
<gbit86> also I will avoid autokey at all costs.. last time I used it the lag was so bad. And I really don't want to intercept the keys any ways.. I just want to fix the keyboard layout the moment the application type changes.
<cgi> how do i remove a service completely from the system? is rm /etc/systemd/system/name.serivce enough
<ioria> cgi, what service ?
<oerheks> disable would be enough
<cgi> ioria, I have some custom services running
<oerheks> oh, then you know how those 'custom' services are installed
<ses1984> earlier i asked about removing a package that is a dependency of other packages. the reason is it wasn't a hard dependency and i wanted to a known vulnerability to clear from one of my security scans. the fix for me turned out to be installing nginx-light instead of nginx-core which doesn't have deps on the vulnerable module
<ses1984> now, i'm trying to get rid of a different vuln. libreoffice depends on libcmis depends on a vulnerable library. libcmis is for sharepoint support and i dont need it
<ses1984> how can i remove this package in a way that doesn't make package management fubar on the system
<gbit86> @oerheks that thread led back to github and things I had read several months ago.. the solutions mentioned there would work, but are really more complicated than it needs to be at this point. It doesn't focus on using xkb file to solve the problem, which at this point would be the simplest solution and avoid any need of me needing to use 3rd party tools to intercept key presses.
<gbit86> xkb files*
<gbit86> Also I can avoid any potential sticky key issues if xte was crash or stop running as mentioned in the thread.
<gbit86> If I use any additional 3rd party tool it will likely be this one here https://github.com/boppreh/keyboard as it'd be far simpler to implement than anything else I have seen.
<gbit86> yea.. the pure python based solution fails to work too -.-
<dbristow> Anybody have an idea why ubuntustudio only has 18.04, no updates since then for the 18.04.x series?
<dbristow> It's not like it's not being updated, there are 19.04 and 19.10 releases
<dbristow> and 18.10
<badsektur> when 20.04  comes out, can I upgrade my 18.04  into that?
<sarnold> badsektur: yes; but do-release-upgrade may wait a few weeks before it'll work
<Bashing-om> badsektur: Affirmed, direct LTS to LTS.
<sarnold> badsektur: we normally "advertise" the upgrade path from one LTS to the next after several weeks delay to help make sure the early bugs are worked out
<sarnold> dbristow: if you apt update you'll get all the fixes; and you can install an HWE kernel manually if you wish
<ctrlbreak> Any idea why I can't download headers for my current kernel?  I'm confused.
<jeremy31> ctrlbreak: what is your current kernel?
<ctrlbreak> I think I've figured it out...
<ctrlbreak> I'm apparently running Linux odroid 4.14.111-139 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Apr 16 17:31:00 UTC 2019 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linu
<ctrlbreak> I believe I have to go to HardKernel to get the matching source.
<jeremy31> ctrlbreak: you would likely have to get the headers from the same site as kernel
<jeremy31> Might want to find a newer kernel version, that one is 8 months old
<TwistedBlizzard> Hi all, I'm trying to do load balancing across 2 network interfaces - all the tutorials I can find are out of date and do not use network-manager and make reference to the old network interface naming scheme.
<Darkchaos> Does anyone know a bit about patches to libc/binutils in Ubuntu (as opposed to upstream at Debian)?
<tatertots> TwistedBlizzard: network manager doesn't manage bonded/teamed interfaces
<sarnold> tatertots: it can do something along those lines via libteam; but there's more conversation in #ubuntu-server at the moment
<tatertots> sarnold: ubuntu server default doesn't have network manager ...TwistedBlizzard was the OP/original poster...i have F5 load balancers
<sarnold> tatertots: yes, the conversation in #ubuntu-server aimed him towards https://netplan.io/examples#configuring-interface-bonding
<TwistedBlizzard> tatertots: Cheers, I'm getting help in #ubuntu-server
<Casper26> network-manager for me in 16.04 has the option to create a bond or team?
<Casper26> I use bond with two nics and roundrobin as the mode.
<Sbur3> Don't know for sure if this is the correct chat room ... but I am trying to get libdvdcss.so.2 so I can do something with my Ubuntu 19.10 system. How do I proceed?
<Sbur3> channel list
<Bashing-om> !info libdvd-pkg eoan
<ubottu> libdvd-pkg (source: libdvd-pkg): DVD-Video playing library - installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1-1 (eoan), package size 14 kB, installed size 79 kB
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: ^^ this ?
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: If that helps me rip an encrypted dvd, yes
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: Looks correct - check: ' apt show libdvd-pkg ' .
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: See too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: Before I can do that, I have a problem.  Type "<!DOCTYPE' is not known ...', followed by "The list of sources could not be read"
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: How do I fix that?
<hggdh-msft> Sbur3: difficult to help if you do not give us more details/context. Where did it happen? What were you doing? etc.
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: Ouch! .. what have you for sources list(s). Pastebin ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* '.
#ubuntu 2020-02-13
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/RgCpJrM3p9/
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: While I'm at it, I'd like to purge snap as a source of software, unless it would be a bad idea
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: One thing at a time - but sure one can purge snap.
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: "sysop@x1804mini:~$ tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* >> tail: cannot open '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/*' for reading: No such file or directory". Where my directory is empty. What results: ' ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ' ?
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/g5cpDGZhyW/
<Bashing-om> !cosmic | Sbur3
<ubottu> Sbur3: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) was the 29th release of Ubuntu. Support ended July 18th, 2019. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-July/004996.html
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: I saw that, but don't understand what it's doing there
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: ^ for now disable all those cosmic sources, once stable you can see if eoan has support,
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: How do I get rid of that, as well?  I imagine that that is screwing something up
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: Is there something to uncheck on that?  Uncheck Cosmic, I meanj
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: place a # character at the start of each line -cosmic.list file in all related directories as we hunt for why the directory does not parse by "tail".
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: Inside /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: IF you have a GUI sources, will be easier to disable in that GUI.
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: What is the name for GUI sources?
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: Or do I do something in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: Do not have your GUI so can not be specific: generally ' sudo -H software-properties-gtk ' should open the tool.
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: A quick look at /etc/apt/sources.list; I did not see anything obvious.
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: The only things that are checked in "Other software" are http://ppa.launchpad.net/mixxx/mixxx/ubuntu eoan main ... and http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable main
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: So I can freely remove all the unnecessary sources ...?
<Bashing-om> lemme see what I can learn about ppa.launchpad.net/mixxx/mixxx/ubuntu - looks strange to me.
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: mixxx is good :)
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: Try again - copy and paste - ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* '. Making sure there are no typos.
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: Stupid question, but without the leading and closing ' ?
<pragmaticenigma> Sbur3, yes
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: the quotes are just to deliminate in here the string as a command.
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: I don't know if it is a good thing, but I am going through a "Refreshing software cache" procedure
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: Got me - we let it complete and take it from there.
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: I'll be back tomorrow. It's almost 2am here and I work tomorrow morning ... but thanks so far for your support
<Bashing-om> sboa: Ho-kay - ;) I expect I will be around later.
<gbit86> So I have a question.. does anyone know of an xkb remap example of where someone remaps a single key like the letter "A" or "LEFT" arrow but differently depending on whether Ctrl or Alt is being held down?
<gbit86> I can pretty easily remap Ctrl+Left to anything, but I can't seem to also remap Alt+Left because the "replace key" in my xkb symbols file I think can only be triggered on a key like Left once..
<gbit86> I solved my problem.. for this interested https://github.com/rbreaves/kinto/commit/5d135afe5e3b792b80167b9cdcec269025c66d91
<gbit86> xkb will support proper macOS word-wise functionality with those changes. The thing that many people talk about doing on google.. but nobody having actually done from how it appears lol.
<gbit86> for those* interested
<sarnold> wow that's a lot more work than I expected
<Grintz88> when I enter enter the following I get an error that its unable to acquire dpkg front end lock, are you root? even though i'm using sudo
<Grintz88> dpkg --list | grep 'linux-image' | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p' | xargs apt-get -y purge
<Grintz88> if I do sudo apt-get update it works fine
<Grintz88> any idea what i'm doing wrong?
<sarnold> Grintz88: wild guess, try dpkg --list | grep 'linux-image' > filename ; cat filename | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p' | xargs apt-get -y purge
<sarnold> Grintz88: (my theory is xargs may be trying to run the apt-get purge command while the dpkg --list is still executing)
<Grintz88> sarnold: Same message
<Grintz88> basically what i'm trying to do is clean up old kernels that are still there. using apt-get autoremove or autoclean doesn't help, doing sudo apt-get purge linux-image-x.x.x.x-generic does
<Grintz88> theres a ton of them and I don't want to do it one at a time, and the above command should work in removing them
<sarnold> Grintz88: have you seen /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal yet? It should write a config file to describe which kernels to keep -- does it look fine? executable?
<rfm> Grintz88, here's my old script for purging old kernels (I think it does everything but the running one) http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N3SQr9sDHq/
<rfm> Grintz88, if it's just the lock problem, maybe unattended-upgrades is running and you just need to let it finish?
<Grintz88> rfm: Your script went through but didn't find anything to uninstall however if I do dpkg --list | grep linux-image, a ton of kernels are listed. It lets me manually remove it if I enter sudo apt-get purge linux-image-x.x.x.x-generic
<Grintz88> rfm: If it was unattended-upgrades sudo apt-get upgrade would have given me a similar error, instead it goes through fine.
<sarnold> Grintz88: hmm, are those "a ton of kernels" listed as ii or rc?
<Grintz88> sarnold: Nope
<sarnold> ooh; what status?
<Grintz88> sarnold: It looks like it has kept every kernel update i've done even though they are not listed in grub
<Grintz88> lol this is weird, I put it in a bash script and ran it as root and it ran fine and is clearning out those kernels
<Grintz88> thanks guys for helping, not sure why that works but it does!
<Zuvy> #ubuntu+1
<NewToLubuntu> would anyone happen to know what program I would use to fiddle around with dual monitor settings?
<NewToLubuntu> I have a TV with a VGA input but my computer doesn't have a VGA output... but my MONITOR does
<NewToLubuntu> well, the monitor has a VGA port, which I know works for VGA input, but I'm wondering if it might serve a dual function as VGA output as well
<NewToLubuntu> so as to act as an interim for my 2nd monitor, perhaps
<sarnold> NewToLubuntu: xrandr is probably what you want to start with
<sarnold> NewToLubuntu: there may be pretty gui things too, but I don't know those
<sarnold> I'm off, have fun :)
<NewToLubuntu> I finally figured out the monitor flickering probably isn't a software issue
<NewToLubuntu> I connected it to another desktop running windows and the exact same initial flickering
<NewToLubuntu> guessing it's just old and failing and will need a new one, hoping to use my TV for a while
<NewToLubuntu> it's only 720p but better than nothing I guess
<NewToLubuntu> oh, later sarnold
<Bashing-om> NewToLubuntu: cable video card failing ? hook the monitor up with different cable to another computer // see then if the flicker is present.
<NewToLubuntu> oh yeah I did, still flickers :)
<NewToLubuntu> I also swapped in a different cable to a different port, so it's got to be the monitor itself, not the cable
<NewToLubuntu> what I'm experimenting with now is basically: my old desktop only has a DVI-D output, not a VGA output like one of the newer ones, and my TV only has a VGA input
<NewToLubuntu> however my monitor has a VGA port which I know takes input... but I'm wondering if the VGA port could also send output to my TV rather than connecting my TV directly to the computer
<NewToLubuntu> hook it up in a series or something
<gbit86> Does anyone know how I can use RedirectKey to redirect to the Left or Right square bracket? AD11 seems to give me both..
<gbit86> RedirectKey(key=<AD11>)
<Bashing-om> NewToLubuntu: Never been there; can not say.
<leftist> anyone run into a problem with torbrower-launcher ?
<gbit86> I am an idiot.. my editor was completing the bracket.. nvm
<tomreyn> leftist: if so, there'll be a bug report hopefully. did you look for any, yet?
<NewToLubuntu> ugh I just realized, the solution is probably to find an S-Video cable
<NewToLubuntu> my TV has an input for that and my monitor has an output
<tomreyn> leftist: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/torbrowser-launcher
<tomreyn> !bug | leftist: if yours is missing:
<ubottu> leftist: if yours is missing:: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<NewToLubuntu> looks like it might only cost 2-3 bucks, not bd
<NewToLubuntu> blah, shipping. Makes more sense to buy one for 9 bucks
<NewToLubuntu> I hate that I'm pretty sure I had an S-Video cable at one point, looks familiar, but I might have tossed it
<NewToLubuntu> should've taken a stronger interest in these things but didn't realize I could use TV as a dual screen till today
<brandonkal> Hello. Is there an elegant way to check if a program has been installed with apt/apt-get?
<gbit86> Is it possible to detect if the keyboard input cursor is focused on an element waiting for input in x11?
<gbit86> Like can I globally know if a user selected some text input vs clicked on the application header or some other UI element that is not an input box?
<gbit86> I can't seem to find an answer to that question atm.
<tarzeau> brandonkal: check /var/log/dpkg.log*
<tarzeau> gbit86: by asking the user, or looking at his screen?
<robertparkerx> I am trying to install vsftp. I have created a user/password. I added the root_local to the config and userlist. I added the user to the userlist. I try to access ftp by IP:21 and it asked for a u/p. I enter what I created and it asks again. I don't know what I did wrong.
<gbit86> I guess looking at his screen.. I kinda need to know globally so I can set some keymaps appropriately..
<brandonkal> tarzeau oh man. I've got a lot of those. It'd be nice if `apt show` gave this info.
<tarzeau> brandonkal: i for one, only install stuff with apt, so i know: there's this tool
<tarzeau> brandonkal: you could check dpkg -l (and -L)?
<gbit86> Essentially macOS I believe will allow the user to press Cmd+Left/Right while a textbox has focus to move the cursor to the end or beginning of the line, but if no textbox is highlight on a browser then it becomes a back and forward button.
<tarzeau> brandonkal: https://github.com/alexmyczko/autoexec.bat/blob/master/sw
<tarzeau> brandonkal: what are you really trying to find out?
<gbit86> Only way I know to replicate that behavior is to monitor if the keyboard focus on an app has a blinking cursor or not..
<gbit86> I just don't know if that can be done with x11 or not.
<gbit86> Probably also goes well beyond what any automation app currently does in linux..
<tarzeau> gbit86: there's strace, gdb, xkb, uberkey, maybe one of them is helpful?
<brandonkal> tarzeau how I installed yarn. I see it with `dpkg -l | ag yarn` so it looks like it was with apt vs say npm/homebrew.
<tarzeau> gbit86: you'll need to know which terminal emulator person runs, and what desktop environment/window manager
<gbit86> I am hoping for more of a C library to help me out tbh.. I am currently hooking into xlib to do a lot of what I am doing.
<tarzeau> brandonkal: never seen a person install/use homebrew on linux, but interesting
<tarzeau> gbit86: linux kernel with LD_PRELOAD?
<tarzeau> gbit86: google it, and monitor what you look for, but that'll be fun depending on user users wayland or x11
<gbit86> DE doesn't really matter tbh with me tied into xlib/x11, but yes.. on wayland it is a different ball game and DE's will likely be in play and what I am asking as far as text input will probably be impossible on wayland.
<brandonkal> tarzeau it is really nice for those long tail packages.
<tarzeau> brandonkal: the only tail i know is the tail package itself
<tarzeau> coreutils it's that actuall for /usr/bin/tail
<gbit86> @tarzeau I am not using LD_PRELOAD or doing anything on the kernel level.. I can link you to me source though.
<tarzeau> brandonkal: i haven't touched npm myself
<tarzeau> gbit86: you can visit our office in zurich for help
<gbit86> @tarzeau this is the source of kintox11, but yea I am hoping to add some additional code to detect the element being focused on (text input boxes specifically) as well. https://github.com/rbreaves/kinto/blob/master/kintox11/src/kintox11.c
<gbit86> @tarzeau sure, if you'll fly my over from the states - I'm more than ready to leave Trump country.
<gbit86> me over*
<tarzeau> if it's paid :)
<gbit86> lol
<tarzeau> gbit86: HOLY! macOS input style for linux?
<tarzeau> gbit86: that was what i was looking for YEARS!
<tarzeau> (being multilanguage reader/writer)
<tarzeau> windows/linux sucks absolutely
<tarzeau> star'ed
<brandonkal> :) I mean long tail in the economic sense https://www.investopedia.com/terms/l/long-tail.asp i.e. the large number of niche packages (that would otherwise be just a binary download) homebrew is really good at managing.
<tarzeau> brandonkal: and debian is not?
<tarzeau> ubuntu archive sync is really fast, from sid (not testing like years ago)
<tarzeau> brandonkal: show me the packages you have to install with brew, i'll make deb packages
<gbit86> lmao yea.. I've been thinking about it for years myself.. had stupid and silly scripts sorta doing the job but not really up until about 3-5 months ago when I started over again and figured out an easier way that gives me a lot of the coverage without doing a bunch of hacky one off type shit with specific apps or xmodmap fixes with python or bash and xprop.
<tarzeau> gbit86: https://repology.org/projects/?search=kinto nobody has kinto packaged????
<tarzeau> gbit86: which languages do you input regularly? left-to-right only?
<tarzeau> linux sucks if you want to write swedish,french,german,polish,turkish in a sentence
<tarzeau> on macOS, no problem
<gbit86> nah, lol. I probably need to make one particular addition to it before it can be packaged.. add an actual system tray (for DE's that support it) and a UI so it can be configured after the python setup.py installer as well. Currently you have to run the python setup file to install it.
<tarzeau> gbit86: you're the author of kinto?
<gbit86> @tarzeau I only use english keyboards.. although I do have a japanese keyboard too that I have not tested it with yet. I know I have at least one french and german user though liking it.
<tarzeau> gbit86: /me too, english keyboar only
<gbit86> I am the author yes, but I have taken lots of open sourced code and examples from others, it is properly cited and everything as well.
<brandonkal> tarzeau some examples (some may have deb pkgs) k9s, kapp, ytt, jid, sops
<gbit86> @tarzeau I am kinda surprised that I seem to be the first one that has actually taken the time to put this all together tbh.. I really kinda hate all the other solutions I had been looking at and the labor intensive nature of creating individual keymaps in autokey, xautomation, xsdhck or whatever it is called and xte.. they all look painful to maintain and manage tbh. And I do not want to be intercepting any keys I just
<gbit86> want it laid out right on the xkb level period.
<tarzeau> gbit86: /me downloads and checks the license and wants to test it
<gbit86> k lol
<tarzeau> gbit86: if you ever need deb (source) packages http://phd-sid.ethz.ch/debian/kinto/
<tarzeau> if you don't mind i'll put them into debian, and all the others will get it from debian (ubuntu, raspbian, devuan)
<gbit86> @tarzeau Ah nice! I will actually, I was just trying to wait till I wrote the system-tray app to go along with it. (not sure when that will be.. I am also looking for a job atm so that's really my bigger priority). I don't really write GUI desktop apps lol, more of a web dev.
<gbit86> @tarzeau and sure you can make into a deb, if you give me the url or if you add it to a repo just let me know and I will update a ticket for one of my users that had been asking.
<gbit86> @tarzeau - I just wish users didn't have to run the setup.py after a deb install though. Would rather have a tasktray appear or have a GUI app for the initial configuration, because I do need to ask the user a few questions due to the variety of keyboards out there. I am support 3 platform keyboards plus 3 additional possible configurations, so 6 in total. I initially tried automating that process but I think it is better
<gbit86> that I just ask the user, there's pros and cons to some of them. Specifically Chromebooks and Apple keyboards will need slightly different configs setup depending on what you are wanting to do or if you are using a 3rd party Apple keyboard or linux in a VM even while using an official Apple keyboard with macOS as the host.
<gbit86> If you could force the setup.py to run after the deb install that could help lol.
<gbit86> what is it about macOS that allows for you to type in multiple langauges easier than linux @tarzeau?
<tarzeau> gbit86: press u for a long time
<tarzeau> gbit86: or any letter and get all the language alternatives displayed to select by number
<tarzeau> gbit86: kinto is doing that, no?
<gbit86> Ah.. yea no I did not know about that.. so no lol. I have not even attempted that!
<tarzeau> :'(
<gbit86> But I guess that is something that really should be added to the list..
<tarzeau> then what is kinto good for?
<tarzeau> i already use livecd.gnustep.org
<tarzeau> which does the meta keys right, unlike all others, and it can be configure graphically
<gbit86> Kinto is particularly good for coders and people that switch between the terminal and the rest of the gui apps on the system.. as even the terminal apps will allow for a normal copy and paste like macOS does.
<tarzeau> ah it's standardizes copy/paste
<tarzeau> not in qt it's that, in gtk, this, in x something else, emacs something, vi else, gnustep different?
<gbit86> Yep.. the position of the Cmd key will become Ctrl+Shift automatically the moment the focus changes to the terminal.
<tarzeau> what about screen copy paste buffers?
<tarzeau> any terminal?
<tarzeau> tried with terminal.app? cool-retro-term?
<gbit86> yea, I am not really messing any with the screen copy and paste buffers, so if macOS handles that differently then I am unaware.
<tarzeau> screen as in gnu screen, the console program
<tarzeau> no macOS is the same, doesn't care about gnu screen
<tarzeau> the point is in browser i use ctrl-c, in gnome-term it's ctrl-shit-c
<tarzeau> but in terminal it's alt-c
<tarzeau> and i use a mac keyboard of course
<gbit86> right, I am vaguely familiar with screen, mostly use tmux myself.. but I really use yank or any of the copy and paste stuff in the terminal.. I will highlight with my mouse though and copy on the OS/GUI level lol.. I am lazy.
<tarzeau> the highlighting doesn't work everywhere
<tarzeau> now i understand what you wanted, with the highlighting, x11 copy mode
<gbit86> Ah, yea and initially I had been mapping Super in the Cmd key position while the terminal was in use.. I only figured out how to map to both Ctrl+Shift at the same time on the Alt/Cmd key position like a week or 2 ago lol.
<tarzeau> for macOS to linux migration, it's best to go GNUstep, since it comes with Services menu, and proper file save/load dialogs and font selectors
<tarzeau> (unlike gtk/qt/all/others)
<gbit86> Ah, nice.. I guess I should really checkout GNUstep then lol.
<tarzeau> absolutely!
<gbit86> My goal with http://kinto.sh is to just make it so that Ubuntu/Debian and other linux users can just install it and have macOS like keymaps without having to modify a single preference for any app. I want all of that logic handled inside my json files already. At least for the major and most common apps.
<tarzeau> gbit86: sounds good! i'm working on the package, i'm not done yet, and tarzeau=@alexmyczko :)
<gbit86> But for the most part I feel like I probably already have some 90-95% coverage with how it is, besides the language stuff you were talking about.
<tarzeau> what about the function keys? play/pause/fastforward/rewind?display lighter/darker?eject optical drive?
<tarzeau> can you map them to a software being launched? for f3/f4?
<gbit86> Hmmm.. I had not thought about them any actually but it would make sense to put that on a roadmap of some sort. I make note of that, and update the readme with a roadmap.
<tarzeau> :) looking forward
<gbit86> I am sure it can be done easily enough with xkb, symbols and types.
<tarzeau> trying to build fails for me like this: http://phd-sid.ethz.ch/debian/kinto/kinto_1.0.5-1_amd64.build
<tarzeau> maybe i should find/read the how to build this manual
<gbit86> Ah, yea I was having issues with my makefile.. so I left it in a comment on how to build
<gbit86> gcc -L/usr/local/lib/ kintox11.c -ljson-c -lXmu -lXt -lX11 -O2 -o kintox11
<gbit86> that's the command but you really need to install the json-c library first so you can include the static libraries it needs, otherwise it will break on most distros needing that dependency.
<gbit86> I don't write my own apps very often or I would have worked out how to make a proper Makefile for it.
<tarzeau> can i just get master and it'll work?
<tarzeau> instead of patching around?
<tarzeau> 1.0.5 is what i was trying
<gbit86> yea, master should work just fine, the setup.py is really just doing the initial setup. The kintox11 binary will get installed to ~/.config/kinto/kintox11 location after the setup.py finishes and a systemd service will start up.
<tarzeau> gbit86: will it work if PREFIX is defined?
<tarzeau> because at package creation i don't want it to install to the system but a subdirectory to where it's build, that gets into the package
 * tarzeau will figure
<gbit86> Ummm I don't guess I know lol.
<gbit86> Oh well yea it is designed to only modify files in the user directory.
<gbit86> There is nothing about Kinto that will install or modify system level files.
<tarzeau> what if someone has got no systemd?
<gbit86> Well.. I guess you are screwed until someone writes support for it. I only worked it out for systemd lol.
<tarzeau> i don't like packages sneak in automatic start stuff, so i'll just throw it into README.Debian file
<gbit86> I don't think it'd be very hard to add support though.
<tarzeau> i'll write it. i hate systemd
<tarzeau> dead easy!
<gbit86> Sounds good!
<tarzeau> i wonder how much time you wasted for the systemd support
<gbit86> All the systemd service is really doing is running the ./kintox11 binary.. that's it and as long as the user_config.json file is in the same directory (and already configured and placed there by setup.py) it'll run no problem.
<tarzeau> i see
<gbit86> Oh lol.. well yea.. some time indeed, but tbh a lot of the faults I ran into had more to do with my code than systemd. Needing to add timeouts, and better error handling for if the opendisplay x11 stuff taking longer than expected to startup on some systems.. or not using Display 0 and using 1 instead.. stuff like that.
<gbit86> It's pretty stable now, but it was nice having systemd restart the service for me initially as there were also cases of the BadWindow stuff from x11 not being handled well, but that is also being properly handled now.
<tarzeau> what about multidisplay systems?
<tarzeau> say i have 4 screens or more?
<gbit86> I am sure it'd work fine.. although here lately since the rewrite I have only really tested it on a single monitor. Same concept though as my earlier bash script with xprop, so it should handle it fine multi monitor.
<gbit86> I've tested it pretty thoroughly on Ubuntu 19.10, a little on 18.10 and Pop!_OS (19.10). Pop!_OS gave me the most fits but it does work well on it now lol.
<tarzeau> what about man kintox11 ? a manual page?
<gbit86> Also tested on GalliumOS (Chromebooks)
<tarzeau> : pybuild base:217: python3.8 setup.py clean
<tarzeau> Traceback (most recent call last): File "setup.py", line 33, in <module>
<tarzeau> os.mkdir(homedir + "/.config/kinto")
<tarzeau> i need to turn that off
<tarzeau> otherwise i can't build a debian package
<gbit86> I have no manual for kintox11 atm, it accepts no arguments, just a json file. I do have a medium article I can link to that explains the json configuration that could easily go into a manual page I suppose.
<gbit86> k
<tarzeau> ah now patching:     copyfile("user_config.json", homedir + "/.config/kinto/user_config.json")
<tarzeau>   File "/usr/lib/python3.8/shutil.py", line 259, in copyfile
<tarzeau> haha now building it, it gets interactive and asks me if i have Windwos Mac or Chromebook...
<tarzeau> maybe i just shouldn't build it with pybuild
<gbit86> lol yea, I kinda rushed through that setup.py tbh. I wanted to write a GUI app for it.. but I also knew I just needed to get it out there to get some feed back the last few weeks.
<tarzeau> https://github.com/rbreaves/kinto/tree/master/kintox11/binary this should be empty in the tarball/github
<tarzeau> remove the binary kintox11
<tarzeau> it must be built by the build system
<gbit86> sounds good
<tarzeau> so what's the build system (if any) for src/kintox11.c ?
<tarzeau> you use cmake? makefile? something else?
<gbit86> This is the medium article I wrote explaining the json config files and their purpose. Some tweaks and changes may have occurred to them, not sure. https://medium.com/@benreaves/kinto-v1-0-released-2018e6401d2e
<tarzeau> what is the python good for (just the installer?)
<tarzeau> i saw that
<gbit86> I just run the command in the comments atm lol
<tarzeau> where can i fint the comments on github ?
<tarzeau> i'd make a Makefile, it's easy, want PR?
<gbit86> I was trying to use a Makefile initially, but kept having issues with json-c and once I finally got it working directly via the command line I just didn't mess with the Makefile.. all I know is that json-c has to be statically linked or kintox11 will fail on most systems. And oh yea it works on ElementaryOS as well, I have tested that too (and it does need json-c statically linked inside kintox11)
<gbit86> Sure! If you want to do a pull request I'll accept it!
<tarzeau> no problem, just copy  paste me the command again
<tarzeau> ahh 07:48 < gbit86> gcc -L/usr/local/lib/ kintox11.c -ljson-c -lXmu -lXt -lX11 -O2 -o kintox11
<gbit86> The comments to compile are in the kintox11.c source code.
<gbit86> and yea, posted above
<tarzeau> lol, ok great :) obvious, could've looked at it
<gbit86> I actually didn't even know about O2 being optimization till I saw something on Super Mario 64 not being fully built with O2 for the North American release last week lol.. and I was like wtf is O2 😂
<gbit86> Well I need to crash for the night, I appreciate the help @tarzeau, I'll take a look at accepting whatever PR's you make a bit later. And I will remember to update the readme to add a roadmap for looking into including similar type of language support, and media keys as macOS.
<jenenliu> hi guys, I try to install deepin desktop to ubuntu, I've add ppa:leaeasy/dde to apt repo, when when I run `apt-get update`, there is an error
<jenenliu> http://ppa.launchpad.net/leaeasy/dde/ubuntu eoan Release do not have Release file
<jenenliu> how can I fix this? thanks in advance
<ducasse> jenenliu: that ppa does not have packages for 19.10
<jenenliu> ducasse: is there a new ppa that have packages for 19.10?
<ducasse> jenenliu: i don't know, you'll have to search launchpad
<jenenliu> ducasse: got it, thanks
<ducasse> jenenliu: or talk to the ppa maintainers, and ask them to provide packages for eoan
<jenenliu> sure, I've searched, there's no one, thanks
<ilhami> hey
<ilhami> how well does MSSQL run on Ubuntu? can you feel a difference between it running on Ubuntu and Windows?
<SuperLag> As far as branding/differentiation, does Ubuntu use any different color/design logos for dev/test versions, compared to the mainline logo?
<ducasse> SuperLag: other than dev releases getting new backgrounds and often changes in themes that are carried into release, not afaik
<SuperLag> ducasse: thanks
<hans_> why does https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php/ ship a custom openssl build?
<Euph0ria> Good day all!
<hans_> gday
<ducasse> hans_: it's most likely a dependency of (an)other package(s) in the ppa
<AurorAWOL> Hi I am having a heck of a time trying to figure out as to why my Ubuntu Server 18.04 is not showing up on my windows machines under the network. All my machines are on the same network and I have changed samba to the same workgroup.
<tarzeau> gbit86: pr sent
<AurorAWOL> I can type the ip address and find the shares but it wont show up under network. Only reason this is important is because I use it to store backups and without it showing up under network I wont be able to select it for a backup location
<AurorAWOL> Ok lol I narrowed it down. I just checked on another machine running windows as well and the name is showing up there...
<AurorAWOL> Would that be a firewall issue?
<ilhami> hey
<ilhami> how well does MSSQL work on Ubuntu?
<ai_lion> AurorAWOL: Looks like a Windows issue? Ask Microsoft for help?
<ai_lion> ilhami: NOT for production
<ilhami> ai_lion, why not?
<AurorAWOL> lol
<AurorAWOL> The reason I am asking here ai_lion is I am wondering what ports samba needs open
<ayew> 137-139 are smba I think
<ayew> samba*
<ayew> LDAP and Active Directory need addtional ports
<AurorAWOL> Thank you  also getting mixed info about port 445 as well
<ai_lion> AurorAWOL: Google: samba port firewall
<ayew> oh yeah, I think 445 replaced one of those ports in the 137-139 group. check google, it should be pretty easy to find.
<AurorAWOL> Google isn't the answer to everything. I obviously tried that first ai_lion
<ayew> https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/what-ports-need-to-be-open-for-samba-to-communicate-with-other-windowslinux-systems/
<ai_lion> ilhami: You won't get a SLA from that, so NO SLA = NOT for Production.
<ayew> first result for me
<ilhami> I see
<ondrej008> hello
<ondrej008> I just chmoded 777 my entire root directory
<ondrej008> is this bad or am i fine
<geirha> it's bad
<ondrej008> how can I fix it, then?
<geirha> at least, if it was recursive
<ondrej008> doesn't look like it was recursive, thankfully
<luna_> 18.04.4
<geirha> ok, so you only changed / ?
<ondrej008> yes
<geirha> then   chmod 755 /
<ondrej008> ok thank you
<ondrej008> have a nice day
<b247_eu> hello, please help with network manager and ipsec, i can connect from shell using ipdec up but any network-manager plugin won't work. any advise will help, my primary concern is to not forget that I'm connected to vpn so a gnome plugin that shows my ipsec0 ethernet state up will help
<R13ose> how come my machine randomly logs me out sometimes?
<ducasse> check the logs for errors
<R13ose> where is the log?
<ducasse> use journalctl
<ph88> hello
<ph88> i have from the openvpn server a zip with a ovpn file and a crt file, what to do with this crt file ?
<ph88> oh turns out i don't need this file
<ph88> looks like i made a connection .. how do i start using it with firefox ?
<R13ose> What am I looking for in journalctl?
<ducasse> error messages, anything indicating a crash
<ducasse> look at the messages around the time you got logged out
<R13ose> Confusing
<vodiylik> Hello everyone! Who can say me when we can donwload Ubuntu 20.04 LTS final release?
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | vodiylik
<ubottu> vodiylik: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<frad> im looking for an .odt file: 'NGDA.odt', but I have no idea where to find it. How do I recursively look for it?
<ondrej008> frad: try the "find" command, should be "find / -name NGDA.odt"
<frad> ondrej008, I tried it with sudo, it returned 'invalid argument'
<ondrej008> What was the entire command?
<frad> find / -name NGDA.odt
<frad> got it, find / NGDA.odt
<ondrej008> I have no idea what's wrong, but "sudo find / -name NGDA.odt" works for me.
<ducasse> frad: you can also use 'locate', much quicker if it's somewhere that's indexed
<dan01> How come we don't use vector graphics on the desktop for the UI?
<dan01> I mean only vector graphics
<pragmaticenigma> dan01: This channel focuses its efforts on Supporting existing applications where users are encountering potential bugs, system stability issues, or recovery. For discussion about the development of the UI, your question would be better served asking the development group in charge of Gnome Destop
<dan01> pragmaticenigma: Sure, sorry
<pragmaticenigma> dan01: You can find the gnome development team contact information here: https://wiki.gnome.org/Community/GettingInTouch/IRC
<ai_lion> Hey, I have d-i related question, but #debian-boot seems not happy to answer this type questions, so that why I'm here. XD
<ai_lion> I'm working on build a Ubuntu-based respin, and I use `seeds` and `germinate` to generate pool/ and dists/.
<pragmaticenigma> ai_lion: The focus here is support. If you're looking for development help there are specific channels for that
<robertparkerx> where can I change libtorrent settings for rtorrent?
<onurcyukruk> .rtorrent.rc should be in home directory
<onurcyukruk> robertparkerx: i just googled it
<robertparkerx> I thought it was that but I cannot find https://imgur.com/a/58M5gIL
<robertparkerx> it's setting for deluge but I'm using rtorrent
<robertparkerx> I thought they use the same lib
<onurcyukruk> robertparkerx: use ldd to see shared libs rtorrent uses
<onurcyukruk> robertparkerx: i dont what you are doing but if it involves programming i was very comfortable with aria2
<togo> on Linux Mint I had an automatic notification of updates is there something similar on ubunto studio 19.10?
<ducasse> togo: iirc there should be a setting in software & updates, though i don't use that myself so i can't confirm
<apurkrt> how to upgrade kernel (semi)automatically, when I do not want to user "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<apurkrt> since simple "apt-get upgrade" won't touch kernel
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<togo> Aloha
<togo> How do I configure the tolerance to grab an edge to rezise a window - its so tight and requzires too much fiddeling
<togo> actually I mean corner resizing...
<ducasse> apurkrt: use unattended-upgrades, you might need to adjust the config
<apurkrt> ducasse: thank you for your reply! - not an option for me though, the installation is on server, and I want to have control on when do I install the updates
<apurkrt> ducasse: thanks again
<lotuspsychje> !crosspost | apurkrt for your next question please
<ubottu> apurkrt for your next question please: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ducasse> apurkrt: use a cron job that executes 'apt install linux-image-generic', that should upgrade the kernel only
<ai_lion> Will there be official KDE support for Ubuntu?
<apurkrt> ubottu: ok, understood (I just got the impression this is more for desktop, hence I asked)
<ubottu> apurkrt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> ai_lion: kde support when what?
<ai_lion> I know that the origin Kubuntu has moved to KDE Neon
<apurkrt> lotuspsychje: ok
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: one for you ^
<pragmaticenigma> ai_lion: KDE has always been supported, and packages provided through Ubuntu's official software repositories
<ai_lion> but... he's now on behalf of KDE and we can still have a Ubuntu flavor for KDE, right?
<ai_lion> The question is: I don't see Kubuntu in Ubuntu seeds now.
<ai_lion> https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> ai_lion: Ubuntu Core is an entirely different flavor of Ubuntu, "like" Kubuntu is a flavor of Ubuntu
<ai_lion> wow, I didn't know that
<oerheks> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Links#Seeds perhaps?
<pragmaticenigma> ai_lion: Ubuntu Core is a reduce foot print of Ubuntu, developed and optimized to be installed on IoT devices... it's not meant to be a general purpose desktop/server operating system
<BluesKaj> ai_lion, original kubuntu is still in play, kde-neon is different in many respects
<ai_lion> so... which one is the correct repo I should use for Ubuntu-Server and/or Kubuntu-Desktop?
<oerheks> same repos
<pragmaticenigma> ai_lion: The repositories that are installed by Ubuntu by default are the repositories you should be using.
<leftyfb> ai_lion: https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<leftyfb> ai_lion: if you already have ubuntu installed, just install the "kubuntu-desktop" package
<leftyfb> ai_lion: https://vitux.com/how-to-install-the-kde-plasma-desktop-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
<ai_lion> Let me see... I'm building a respin, so I need a seed repo rather than a APT repo.
<ai_lion>  https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu is NOT the right one,
<oerheks> seed repo ?
<ai_lion> oerheks: Would you please have a look at this link?
<ai_lion> Thank you
<pragmaticenigma> ai_lion: I just told you that Ubuntu Core is it's own flavor... so no, it would not be the correct source for your project
<leftyfb> ai_lion: the link you posted is for ubuntu-core, not anything related to what you are trying to accomplish
<ai_lion> pragmaticenigma: Got it.
<pragmaticenigma> ai_lion: Also, you were told earlier that discussion about development of a spin or flavor of ubuntu is offtopic for this channel. Use !alis to search and find a better channel for this discussion
<oerheks> never heard of seed repo, that ubuntu-seeds is just a list where packages are stored, universe,main and so on
<ai_lion> Now I'm looking for the equivalent ones for Ubuntu-Server and Kubuntu-Desktop
<ai_lion> oerheks: Sorry. I mean a git repo for seeds.
<leftyfb> ai_lion: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/
<ai_lion> leftyfb: Oh, I get your point now.
<ai_lion> but I want to run germinate by my self...
<leftyfb> ai_lion: that is beyond the scope of this channel. Maybe try #ubuntu-devel
<ai_lion>  https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ is the output from a tool called `germinate`, which uses `seeds` as input.
<ai_lion> Agree. Thank you~
<leftyfb> ai_lion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Germinate
<ai_lion> leftyfb: That's exactly where a find the Ubuntu-Core stuff.
<ai_lion> That's exactly where I found the Ubuntu-Core stuff.
<ai_lion> In section Germinate Invocation, it says "bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.hardy"
<leftyfb> ai_lion: you might want to talk to some of the developers. Those particular instructions are over 10 years old
<ai_lion> Sure~
<leftyfb> though it does tell you at the top "It is probably best to refer to the manual page instead and ignore the following."
<ai_lion> Thank you friends
<ai_lion> I did that too. XD The manual has nothing special.
<ai_lion> I've been working on this for several months, so I have read most of these related pages.
<ai_lion> leftyfb: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ubuntu.bionic/
<leftyfb> ai_lion: sorry, but we cannot support respins or their creations. What you are doing is beyond the scope of this support channel. Try #ubuntu-devel
<ai_lion> The content of this link should be what I need, but I can't find its git version.
<ai_lion> I'll use that channel. Thanks a lot
<thenori> https://i.imgur.com/62ti73q.png please fix your man-pages site ubuntu
<thenori> this is terrible design
<lotuspsychje> thenori: this is not the complaints channel
<thenori> I need support tho
<thenori> why does it matter if it's emotional
<thenori> ;_;
<oerheks> zom 220% ...lolz
<pragmaticenigma> Easy to support: On the keybaord press "Ctrl + 0"
<glambert> Hi, I appear to be unable to install Ubuntu on my new laptop from PC Specialist.  The spec is https://www.pcspecialist.co.uk/saved-configurations/lafite-pro-14/F2Nkynbgc9/   The BIOS is Insyde H2O and I only get Intel RST Premium for SATA Mode (I've seen a lot of suggestions to change to ACHI but I don't get the option)
<glambert> I'm on the live USB now and `fdisk -l` doesn't show the NVMe, just the USB
<oerheks> glambert, is this a UEFI machine ?
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<oerheks> turn off fastboot, for a start
<glambert> yes, I have "UEFI Setting" under "Boot" in this crappy Insyde BIOS and I've got that disabled, options within it are IPV4, IPV6 and IPV4/IPV6
<glambert> sorry, within "UEFI Setting" I have "Network Stack" with those options, it's disabled
<pragmaticenigma> glambert: those are probably for network boot (PXE) settings... don't think they should have any effect on your install
<glambert> under "Advanced Chipset Control" I have "UEFI OS Fast Boot" and I have that disabled too
<pragmaticenigma> glambert: Is windows installed? did you "reboot" instead of shutdown the last time it ran (or disabled its fast boot/hybrid shutdown feature)?
<glambert> it came with Windows installer as the default boot option, after several BIOS tweaks and boots into the USB resulting in no progress, I've completed that Windows 10 installation and shutdown via Windows normally
<BluesKaj> don't forget about disabling secure boot as well
<glambert> BluesKaj I don't think I have that option in Insyde BIOS
<BluesKaj> glambert, most W10 machines bios usually have that option, depends how buried it it might be in your BIOS
<alkorda> Good morning! Has anyone had success in integrating an Office365 calendar into Online Accounts?
<ducasse> glambert: pretty sure you need to turn off rst for ubuntu to recognize the drive, talk to the manufacturer and ask if that is possible. some bios firmwares have options that only appear after setting a password, for example
<oerheks> yay, firefox update 73
<glambert> ducasse PC Specialist won't offer any Linux support ... :-(
<glambert> password thing isn't a bad shout, there is a section for that, so I'll try it
<wedr> Anyone using Ubuntu 18.04.3 with Linux kernel 5.3.0-generic experiencing random freezes?   Looked online and saw someone mentioning how the 5.3 kernel had a regression which causes the freezing.  https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/63909
<glambert> BluesKaj thanks, will have a dig
<wedr> (I'm asking because I'm experiencing freezing, and I'm not sure if it's just anecdote or it's an actual widespread thing.)
<oerheks> wedr, so you have no ubuntu running with 5.3?
<wedr> I have Ubuntu running 5.3
<wedr> I'm experiencing random freezes, so I'm asking if anyone else is using Ubuntu with kernel version 5.3.0
<oerheks> 5.1 runs fine here, that bugreport missing crucial info, like dmesg and such
<leftyfb> 5.3 also runs fine
<wedr> hmmm
<oerheks> also, hardware might be different
<oerheks> err 5.1 > 5.3
<wedr> I have an HP laptop,  ZBook series
<wedr> I constantly get random freezes, like 1 or 2 times per day
<alkorda> Has anyone had success in integrating an Office365 calendar into Online Accounts?
<wedr> me, alkorda
<wedr> But I used an application to manage this for work emails
<oerheks> wedr, you might want to file a bugreport?
<oerheks> i find none sofar
<wedr> oerheks, it is not that pressing of a matter though. I do plan on installing Ubuntu 20.04 LTS when that comes up
<leftyfb> wedr: have you tried different GPU drivers?
<wedr> leftyfb, No. I believed my work laptop uses an integrated Intel chipset.
<oerheks> check the bios for intel shared memory?
<ducasse> glambert: they should support their bios, though, which is what you want
<glambert> they should...
<ducasse> wedr: if you have an intel gpu, you can try the modesetting driver
<wedr> ok
<glambert> I'll check back in later either way, gonna close off this live USB for now, thanks for the tips so far folks
<ducasse> wedr: create /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d and save https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TNz7CHRKhw/ there as 20-modesetting.conf
<wedr> ducasse, update.  I did a lshw -c video, and saw that I'm using Nvidia nouveau drivers
<wedr> Wasn't aware this work laptop uses Nvidia
<alkorda> @wedr What app do you use for Office365?
<wedr> He's offline. Shall I just reply normally?
<pragmaticenigma> I would appreciate it, but would ask that you only post it if it is using Ubuntu sourced options wedr
<wedr> I don't know what "Ubuntu sourced options" mean.
<pragmaticenigma> wedr: Means it is a application or configuration option that is in Ubuntu by default, or a package that you installed from the official Ubuntu software repositories
<slee> hi, question...i'm using timeshift to make backups/snapshots...lets say i want to install a different distro and try it out(not vm)...lets say i don't like the new distro and i want to go back to my saed timeshift snapshot...can i install timeshift on the new distro, point to 2nd drive where snapshots are stored and restore my main back to my previous distro or does timeshift only restore back on the same distro(if this makes sense)
<leftyfb> slee: you want to ask for help in ##linux
<slee> already have, thanks
<leftyfb> slee: crossposting is discouraged
<leftyfb> slee: your question is 100% unrelated to ubuntu
<wedr> pragmaticenigma, Ah, then it's Evolution
<pragmaticenigma> thanks wedr
<alip> fyi, https://www.chesswob.org, chess without boundaries. free as in freedom. cheers.
<lotuspsychje_> not here alip
<alip> ok, off for good. apologies. nn.
<Rapture> Curious what tool people think is the best to transfer ~3TB of data (about 4k files) from one disk to another. Rsync is my first thought but maybe some others that I'm not thinking of.
<pragmaticenigma> Rapture: rsync would be my first choice too... short of doing an image back up... rsync can restart more readily than other options
<Alb0t> Howdy! Does anyone have any clues/ideas as to why blkdiscard is working on 19.04 but not 18.04?? This is bizarre…
<Alb0t> blkdiscard actually works in 18.04 if i upgrade to HWE kernel 5. Any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> Alb0t: I think you found the reason... probably a kernel bug that is fixed in the later versions
<rkta> checkrestart is telling me I need to restart xserver-xorg-core, needrestart says i'm good - whom should I trust?
<robertparkerx> I know how to install vsftp. I don't know how to create a user, config it to have local root at a specific path and put it online... can someone please help me
<olabaz> Hi, I have bluetooth remote to change slides in presentations
<olabaz> however when I press the button it's not working in evince
<olabaz> If I use zathura to view pdf it gives me a cancel sign
<olabaz> any ideas?
<RonaldsMazitis> how do I know there has not been any remote connections
<RonaldsMazitis> to my box
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<RonaldsMazitis> auth.log?
<RonaldsMazitis> maybe somebody knows what could be specific
<pragmaticenigma> RonaldsMazitis: auth.log will only show authenticated or attempted authentication attempts to your computer. It will not indicate whether or not someone attempted to access your computer through another process
<pragmaticenigma> RonaldsMazitis: There is no straight forward way to detect or determine if another entity has attempted to access your machine remotely. Such a discussion would be offtopic for this channel. I would recommend you look for Information Security (infosec) related channels or forums on the web. You can use !alis to help find a channel more specific to the topic of Information security (infosec)
<RonaldsMazitis> last  -a | grep pts | less
<RonaldsMazitis> this supposed to show remote connections?
<tonyt> there is software lke snort that acts like a intrusion detection sort of thing
<tonyt> *like
<pragmaticenigma> RonaldsMazitis: last only reports successful logins... if you have someone gaining access to your system via a traditional login, you have bigger problems
<RonaldsMazitis> ye
<RonaldsMazitis> so succesful remote login?
<RonaldsMazitis> logins
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm 100% sure there aren't any remote tools working on my box
<RonaldsMazitis> last -20 -i does not show any ip
<pragmaticenigma> RonaldsMazitis: If someone was maliciously trying to access your machine, they wouldn't be doing so in a fashion that would be so easy to detect. which is why I said, this is offtopic for this channel and you should seek out a channel or web forum that specializes in this topic.
<[twisti]> i know there sometimes is some way to get updated version for packages in older LTS versions of ubuntu, can someone tell me what thats called/where i can find that ?
<leftyfb> RonaldsMazitis: why are you asking? What makes you think someone "accessed" your machine remotely? Is your machine directly connected to the internet without a firewall or router inbetween?
<leftyfb> [twisti]: PPA's, which are not supported here
<RonaldsMazitis> leftyfb: I had facebook api installed on webserver
<[twisti]> i see, thanks
<RonaldsMazitis> which got deleted
<RonaldsMazitis> very weird
<leftyfb> RonaldsMazitis: ok, there are many ways for someone to exploit a "webserver". This is why care needs to be taken to secure the machine and all the applications running on it
<RonaldsMazitis> facebook is not so friendly with my stuff, as they banned me for having subdomain
<RonaldsMazitis> I just don't know why I store there api files but somebody did not like them
<RonaldsMazitis> I have idea that one day I will move to paid stuff and people will use facebook auth
<leftyfb> !ot | RonaldsMazitis
<ubottu> RonaldsMazitis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah sorry
<RonaldsMazitis> forgot I'm on ubuntu
<oerheks> firefox 73, chrome 80, more news today?
<robertparkerx> I upgraded my ubuntu server sdd but df -h still says 500gb
<robertparkerx> ssd
<olabaz> Hi, any ideas how I can get my bluetooth laser pointer device working on ubuntu
<olabaz> I can access it with xinput test 10. And pressing numbers will show "key press 112"
<olabaz> but all I get is a cancel image when I press it while trying to change slides on a ppt
<lrb> I've been having strange and intermittent audio issues. The audio becomes extremely distorted. I believe this is a software issue because issuing `pulseaudio -k` to kill it (which causes Ubuntu to relaunch it) stops the symptoms without fail. Where would I look to start pinning this down?
<pragmaticenigma> olabaz: Evince is not a slide show presentation program, it is a PDF reader. It's unlikely that your controller is going to advance to the next page unless you place the cursor on the "next page" button to advance to the next page
<pragmaticenigma> olabaz: If you have a presentation, look at using something like libreoffice impress
<leftyfb> robertparkerx: how did you transfer over the data?
<robertparkerx> The data was already there. I just upgraded my ssd through hetzner.
<robertparkerx> I had 500gb but I upgraded to 1tb
<robertparkerx> It's still showing 500gb on df -h
<leftyfb> robertparkerx: did you resize the partition/filesystem?
<robertparkerx> I don't know how
<leftyfb> robertparkerx: your VPS provider should probably do this for you
<oerheks> check your admin panel most likely
<leftyfb> robertparkerx: if you care about your data at all, I would call your VPS provider before doing anything
<lrb> Take backups too
<olabaz> pragmaticenigma: I think this is an issue with buttons being mapped improperly on the device. Pressing any button on the desktop just gives me a cancel image
<robertparkerx> sudo resize2fs /dev/sdb is all I needed to do
<lordcirth> robertparkerx, sdb? no partition number?
<lordcirth> eh, I guess VPS's do that
<myself> I have the most bizarre thing happening. Trying to get an FT232RL (UM232R module) to show up as GPIO. Running Ubuntu 19.10 in a VirtualBox VM (Win10 host) and passing-through the USB device, I see the device, ls /sys/class/gpio shows a gpiochip508 but when I try to echo 508 > /sys/class/gpio/export I get "bash: echo: write error: No such device".
<myself> (If I try numbers out of the valid range, like 100 instead of 508, I get "Invalid argument" instead.)
<myself> So, here's where it turns weird: I tried it on my other machine, which runs 18.04LTS bare metal, and it doesn't even show up in /sys/class/gpio -- I see the device appear in dmesg, and I've installed gpiod with apt, but the gpiochip entry never shows up. I expected things to be worse in the vm, not the other way around!
<myself> Just tried yet another box, 19.10 on bare metal, and it behaves the same as the 19.10 VM -- "no such device" when trying to export the pin number. Any suggestions of things to try, or better venues for my question, are more than welcome.
<myself> (likewise I've tried all this with the gpiod tools, gpiodetect and gpioinfo see it, gpioset reports "No such device".)
<ax562> hello all
<arooni> anyone know why i'm getting: " cannot copy extracted data for './opt/kingsoft/wps-office/office6/libwppcore.so' to '/opt/kingsoft/wps-office/office6/libwppcore.so.dpkg-new': failed to write (No space left on device)" when i have 3.8G free on / ?
<at_work> arooni, df -h /opt
<arooni> /dev/sda6       3.3G  2.6G  566M  83% /opt
<arooni> can i rm -rf things there safely if i don't use them anymore?  spotify etc?
<at_work> so root and /opt aren't on the same file system.
<arooni> yeah i guess not; i thought they were :\
<arooni> i think i probably have a screwed up partition system; i'm sure it was to free up more space on /
<at_work> You'll need to find something to cleanup in /opt
<arooni> i cant just sudo rm -rf it huh
<arooni> the apps i dont use anymore
<ax562> I think I need some sleep.
<Chuckfu> I have intstalled 18.04 Server with no firewall installed  or enabled, but port  587 is not open, can someone tell me how to open it
<sarnold> Chuckfu: hopefully helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/email-services.html  -- I'd pick postfix myself, but the choice of mail server is up to you
<Chuckfu> I have Zimbra installed and working great bu thanks
<Chuckfu> so the ability to open 587 depends on the mail client and not the O/S blocking it
#ubuntu 2020-02-14
<eelstrebor> why am i getting log messages like this even though there's no telnet access from the WAN: telnetd[1341]: telnetd : client 83.252.11.216 is blocked, terminate connection
<oerheks>  ufw allow Zimbra -- ufw allow ssh -- ufw enable
<oerheks> Zimbra is a shortkey
<Chuckfu> must the firewall be enabled to allow 587,  trying to handle one issue at a time instead of possibly adding fire wall issues too
<davedoom> did you try netstat?
<nshirelaptop> I'm getting "cannot open display: :0" when I try to open gparted from terminal. note that I am using a gui.
<nshirelaptop> when I try to open it from the applications menu, it asks for my password and then nothing helps
<nshirelaptop> also note that I am able to open gedit from terminal and it all goes fine
<davedoom> nshirelaptop: xhost +
<nshirelaptop> access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<Nyle> Hello
<Nyle> I wonder if it's any chance someone here uses Xmonad as their wm?
<Katronix> hi all, can someone tell me how I install Ruby 2.7 on Ubuntu 18.04? when I do apt install ruby-full I only get 2.5
<leftyfb> !latest | Katronix
<ubottu> Katronix: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<leftyfb> Katronix: is there a reason you need 2.7 over 2.5?
<Katronix> having an issue compiling a gem on the server, wondering if its the version of Ruby doing it
<sarnold> Katronix: ruby 2.7 appears to be packaged for the devel release -- you could run it in a VM or LXD instance -- https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby2.7
<Katronix> found the issue, was missing a library the gem needed
<sarnold> woo :) much better
<Chuckfu> Netstat did not show port 587 as open
<sarnold> you'll probably need to check the zimbra docs to see what service they use for 587 and configure it appropriately then
<aakside> Hello. I'm requesting help with configuring GDM to start Synergy at the login screen. I've followed the directions at the following link, but synergyc seems to only start PostLogin. I don't see anything meaningful in /var/log/syslog. I just see "synergyc: no process found" as expected from the killall command
<aakside> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto#On_the_Client-1
<aakside> *Synergy client
<aakside> I'm running Ubuntu 19.10
<sarnold> "/etc/kde3/" ... I have to wonder just how old these instructions are and if they are expected to work today
<sarnold> that killall actually runs?
<aakside> It does!
<sarnold> amazing :)
<leftyfb> aakside: I found this to be a better solution: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/RDqMVVkn9m/
<sarnold> but that waits until after login, correct?
<sarnold> what's lost by not running this thing at the login prompt?
<leftyfb> sarnold: it does, oh right. He wanted at the login
<sarnold> Comment=Share your keyboard and mouse over a network
<sarnold> hah it says it right there :) never mind
<leftyfb> sarnold: wait, you've never used synergy?
<sarnold> leftyfb: no
<leftyfb> oh man, you've got to try it
<leftyfb> I've been using it for years. It's completely crossplatform and works great
<sarnold> is the idea that you can have eg a windows machine and a linux machine sitting on the same desk, have two monitors, one mouse, one keyboard, and use the one mouse and keyboard to drive either monitor?
<leftyfb> correct
<leftyfb> I use my laptop to control all the machines around me
<leftyfb> You just slide your mouse off the screen towards the direction of the next monitor.... it can be almost any direction btw
<sarnold> that does sound like black magic
<leftyfb> it verymuch is
 * sarnold hears drums rumbling in the deep
<sarnold> thanks leftyfb :)
<leftyfb> I talked with a compiz developer at a Boston meetup years ago about utilizing it's tech to allow dragging windows from one desktop to another in the same manner. Like it was an extended desktop, but it's another machine. He was intrigued but obviously nothing ever came of it
<leftyfb> I still say it could be done if someone cared enough :)
<leftyfb> it was one of the first UDS's I think
<robertparkerx> What is sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt/HC_Volume_4264023 umask=000 for ubuntu
<robertparkerx> it says it is not vali
<robertparkerx> valid*
<robertparkerx> nevermind it says it is already mounted
<amosbird> hello, what might be the cause of this emergency boot?  https://la.wentropy.com/082o
<John_> hi, im trying to install ubuntu 18.04.4 alongside windows 10 but it cant detect win 10 during installation
<John_> i tried disabling fast boot but didnt help
<RadSurfer_> Anyone know Keystroke that actives Menu on terminal?
<guiverc> RadSurfer_, probably varies on what terminal you are using; qterminal menu is operated with ALT on my release (20.04)
<RadSurfer_> alt alone doees nothing
<RadSurfer_> there is no general tab in preferences
<guiverc> eg. ALT+E pulls up edit menu, ALT+V for view, alt alone adds a underscore under all FileActionEditViewHelp FAEVH options to show it's there for me\
<guiverc> fyi:  i get the same response using gnome-terminal too
<RadSurfer_> nope. Ub 19.10
<RadSurfer_> I activated it by accident, want to know what it is
<lotuspsychje> amosbird: this is ubuntu support, not redhat
<guiverc> alt-F, alt-E don't work as I'd expect on mine, but given I'm not running GNOME that could be why...
 * RadSurfer_ IS SO DENSE!
<RadSurfer_> simply right-click inside terminal! its listed on bottom! ;)
<huff3r> I used to have a million friends on irc, now I barely have 10,000
<lotuspsychje> !ot | huff3r
<ubottu> huff3r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hmw[at]> sudo cryptsetup luksFormat $(losetup $(losetup -f) TEST.IMG) $(losetup -f) --key-file=key.file    results in "loop device too small". The file is preinitialized with DD to 1GB zeroes. What am I doing wrong?
<hmw[at]> Hm. Can anyone read this? Am I muted or something? All channels appear to be asleep
<lotuspsychje> !patience | hmw[at]
<ubottu> hmw[at]: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<hmw[at]> lotuspsychje: ok, thanks. It's just that I waited in another channel for longer before and I was wondering.
<evilscrew> what happened to my mouse cursor
<evilscrew> disappeared after updating software
<evilscrew> i can still click things
<evilscrew> but its gone..
<lotuspsychje> evilscrew: a bit more details always nice, like ubuntu version, wich kernel,..
<evilscrew> linux mint cinnamon
<evilscrew> latest
<lotuspsychje> !mint | evilscrew
<ubottu> evilscrew: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<evilscrew> i presume the kernels is latest
<evilscrew> tried there for a few days
<evilscrew> no ones answering
<evilscrew> linux mint is a version of ubuntu
<evilscrew> or based on ubuntu i should say
<lotuspsychje> evilscrew: the mint support is an active channel too, and sorry no, we cannot support derivatives
<evilscrew> incorrect
<evilscrew> been trying there for a few days now and no reply
<evilscrew> this answer cannot be accepted
<lotuspsychje> evilscrew: well its also not a topic for here
<evilscrew> incorrect
<akik> will ubuntu have wayland as the default in 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> no akik, still xorg
<akik> thanks
<akik> i get a funny feeling when people talk how bad xorg is and how wayland will fix everything
<akik> and even ubuntu doesn't feel it's ready for prime time
<lotuspsychje> akik: feel free to discuss about that in #ubuntu-discuss
<akik> meh
<mahdi_ja> i run kdevelop app image in ubuntu 19.10 but style of this application no same as gnome style and menu are very small how i run kde app same this (from app image) as gnome app style
<Flexyjerkov> Question...: I've recently taken a side step to using xfce instead of gnome for my shell, is there anyway i can completly pull gnome/uninstall without causing the end of the world. Running 18.04
<lotuspsychje> Flexyjerkov: installing other flavours ontop ubuntu-desktop is nice to try them, but when you like one, we would reccomend installing the real think, aka xubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Flexyjerkov: if you purge the base ubuntu-desktop, you might result into issues
<anonymip> is it possible to add anew line to /etc/crontab if you want a cron job to run at a speciffic time that don't fall under either of /etc/cron.daily, /etc/cron.weekly or /etc/cron.monthly ?
<Flexyjerkov> yep thats my thinking. thats why i wanted to holdfire on it.
<geirha> I'd expect installing xubuntu-desktop and removing ubuntu-desktop to be fairly safe
<lotuspsychje> geirha: did you try this lately?
<Flexyjerkov> "expect" being the word.
<geirha> Not lately, I did try it with lubuntu-desktop around 13.xx or 14.xx with success
<holdthedeer> anonymip yes, you can
<lotuspsychje> geirha: good to know, it doesnt purge pull all kinds of needed things away?
<geirha> that is, converted an ubuntu to lubuntu
<anonymip>  lk, sounds good
<anonymip> *ok
<holdthedeer> do you know how to do?
<Flexyjerkov> should be able to do it with crontab -e
<geirha> the installed packages ubuntu-desktop depended on, that also no other packages depend on should get removed next time you run an apt autoremove
<Flexyjerkov> "min" "hour" "day of month" "month" "day of week"
<lotuspsychje> ok fair geirha
<mnr200> Hello, I'm trying to record my screen with SimplescreenRecorder. It works fine, but I getting a static boo.. noise in the background. I'm using logitech headset.
<mnr200> Can anyone give me the idea, how can I fix it?
<Flexyjerkov> so geirha, you think apt installing xubuntu-desktop then an autoremove should remove ubuntu-desktop?
<anonymip> and btw, who came up with the scheduled times in /etc/crontab ?
<geirha> Flexyjerkov: no, after installing xubuntu-desktop and removing ubuntu-desktop, then an apt autoremove should remove the packages ubuntu-desktop depended on if no other packages depend on them
<Flexyjerkov> ill give it a shot...
<Flexyjerkov> maybe rebuilding my laptop shortly..
<lotuspsychje> Flexyjerkov: dont forget to make backups too :p
<geirha> there'll likely be some gnome packages left, but it should remove the ones it's safe to remove
<isomari> greetings, I have to restart my network after every boot. I'm usnig interfaces. Netplan has been disabled. Any clues as to why I have to restart networking each time?
<tarzeau> isomari: you're not using systemd-networkd? /etc/systemd/networkd/ empty?
<Flexyjerkov> xubuntu-desktop : Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed
<Flexyjerkov>                    Depends: xubuntu-core but it is not going to be installed
<Flexyjerkov>                    Recommends: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Flexyjerkov> Think ill hold off for now
<lotuspsychje> Flexyjerkov: got external ppa's on your system? wich command did you use?
<Flexyjerkov> just an apt install xubuntu-desktop
<Flexyjerkov> and quite a few extra ppa's
<lotuspsychje> Flexyjerkov: check if your system is up to date, and for a clean apt experience, i would purge ppa's first
<isomari> tarzeau: there's a /etc/system/network folder that's empty. But no /etc/systemd/networkd folder.
<isomari> tarzeau: I'm using systemctl restart networking to get it working.
<mra90> hwo does grub detect windows or other operating systems? On what basics?
<Flexyjerkov> ok well i cant apt install xubuntu-desktop as it doesnt exist after removing kali PPA's... which is fine... trying to use tasksel though and dont get an option for Xubuntu Desktop, only Ubuntu desktop and Lubuntu Desktop
<lotuspsychje> Flexyjerkov: installing another flavour desktop should be easy, as geirha just mentioned...think your system might be in bad shape atm?
<geirha> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.231 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<Flexyjerkov> might need to do a clean up in that case...
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | Flexyjerkov apt gives errors?
<ubottu> Flexyjerkov apt gives errors?: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<glambert> Hi, I came in here yesterday for some help with my new laptop.  I've got a very restrictive BIOS version it seems and I can't seem to disable the Intel RST, meaning I can't install Ubuntu
<glambert> I've popped the details on the forum if anyone is able to take a look, I'd really appreciate it
<glambert> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2436852&p=13932137#post13932137
<Flexyjerkov> Hit:1 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic InRelease Hit:2 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates InRelease             Hit:3 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security InRelease               Hit:4 http://ppa.launchpad.net/mamarley/quassel/ubuntu bionic InRelease         Hit:5 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-backports InRelease            Hit:6 http://repository.veeam.com/backup/linux/agent/dpkg/debian/
<Flexyjerkov> public stable InRelease Reading package lists... Done     all appears fine but ill try a full-upgrade
<tarzeau> isomari: /me has no idea *shrug*
<isomari> tarzeau: thanks anyway
<mra90> does ubuntu live usb comes with grub?
<jeremy31> mra90: yes
<mra90> so grub image is copied on the very forst sector of the usb memory
<mra90> first*
<jeremy31> mra90: I think booting an ISO is a bit different that a HDD boot
<mra90> jeremy31, yes and I am interested in this difference
<mra90> where I can read about it
<lotuspsychje> mra90: what are you trying to do exactly?
<mra90> lotuspsychje, nothing to do, I just try to understand how does MBR look in case of live USB
<mra90> or however they call the bootable USB device
<lotuspsychje> mra90: come join at #ubuntu-discuss then, to ask
<hyperknot> hi, in an apt source line, what does the version number mean after "main"?
<hyperknot> like "deb http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/ xenial-pgdg main 11"
<lotuspsychje> !sources | hyperknot
<ubottu> hyperknot: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<`ajven> Hello, there is any way to save fractal scaling 150% via nvidia-settings? If I wont use nvidia settings ubunut drop my configuration after each reboot, but I dont see fractal scaling option in nivida-settings. Someone can help?
<muhaha> guys? I am getting black screen after reboot ( ubuntu 19.10, luks encrypted ), everything else is working, like startup/shutdown, only thing when I will reboot from OS, I will get post logo and then no grub menu selection just black screen
<muhaha> any ideas?
<muhaha> seems its related to secure boot, I installed ubuntu with secure boot enabled, then I disabled secure boot for virtual box...
<Chuckfu> with no firewall installed or enabled why is port 587 now showing up in netstat as open
<Chuckfu> not
<leftyfb> Chuckfu: what do you have confirmed listening on port 587?
<leftyfb> Chuckfu: sudo lsof -i :587  # you might have to install lsof
<littlekimmy> what are the different types of logs
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: more context please
<Chuckfu> the command lsof -i :587 show no info what soever, just returns to the command line
<littlekimmy> such as last cmd returns data, where is all my activity stored
<leftyfb> Chuckfu: then you have nothing running on port 587 and that is why the port is not open, why would it be?
<littlekimmy> I only know history .bash_history
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: what are you trying to accomplish
<littlekimmy> it seems /var/log has some files, but don't understand them
<littlekimmy> to see what they store
<Chuckfu> newbie, So I have to install an application that uses that port in order for the port to be open
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: https://stackify.com/linux-logs/
<littlekimmy> for example: $last ; #this cmd stores all my last logins
<nedR> hello, i am trying to run terraria on an ancient 4gb laptop, but ubuntu 18.04 crashes due to running out of ram, when i open the world file... It seems i am just barely running out of ram as their requirements says 4gb on linux... On fresh bootup linux says 2.7gb free , on opening steam it becomes about 2.1gb free.. but terraria needs steam to run.. how can i free more ram to run terraria.. would installing a lightweight windowmanager help.. is there a way to
<nedR> force gnome to free ram?
<leftyfb> Chuckfu: what are you trying to accomplish?
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: this is a support channel. If you'd like to learn linux, there's lots of documentation and tutorials online. For instance, the link I posted above I found by typing "linux logs" into google and clicked on the first result.
<Chuckfu> I have a Mastodon instanse that sends smtp secure email out that port and is not sending
<leftyfb> Chuckfu: you do not need SMTP open(inbound) to the outside world in order to send email
<leftyfb> Chuckfu: you'll need to contact the mastodon project for support with mastodon
<littlekimmy> if I use sudo dd ... will it be logged because of authentication in auth logs
<littlekimmy> using pam
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: anything run with sudo typically gets logged, yes
<Chuckfu> ok thank you very much for the quick response , better than support forum
<littlekimmy> by which application
<littlekimmy> what if I sudo -i; #ls ; will it be logged , how do I view the cmd that I last ran like ls;
<littlekimmy> but after sudo -i
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: again, this is an ubuntu support channel. If you're looking for an education, this isn't the place. There's lots of online docuemntation and tutorials for any topic you can think of.
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: to answer your question, once logged in as root, logging commands run as root is not logged by default
<nedR> littlekimmy, type history to see last 2000 commands (i think)
<leftyfb> ok, right, it's logged by history, though there's trivial ways around that. Not to be relied on if you think you've been compromised or someone is trying to hide their activity
<nedR> yeah.. if someone pwned your system they can erase all traces
<leftyfb> for instance, putting a space before the command you're going to run makes it not logged in history
<nedR> ya... now ur question is security related..
<davedoom> hi guys.  I'm running ubuntu 18 on a Raspberry pi4 ( first time for me).  I want to add this to the grub kernel config  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash" ... but no grub.  So, what do I do?
<leftyfb> !yy.mm | davedoom
<ubottu> davedoom: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<littlekimmy> sudo ls; how do i view the log
 * leftyfb sigh
<littlekimmy> I want to view that sudo cmd
<littlekimmy> you said it's logged
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: look in syslog
<littlekimmy> ahh
<nedR> sudo su
<nedR> history
<leftyfb> davedoom: you might be better served in #raspberrypi
<davedoom> ok.  I think they mainly use rasbian.
<leftyfb> nedR: roots history does not log non-privileged user commands running sudo
<nedR> leftyfb, oh ok i misunderstood question
<nedR> Can anyone help me free ram so i can run terraria on ubuntu 18.04?
<leftyfb> nedR: free ram?
<nedR> yes
<nedR> i will repeat question
<leftyfb> Close applications?
<nedR> hello, i am trying to run terraria on an ancient 4gb laptop, but ubuntu 18.04 crashes due to running out of ram, when i open the world file... It seems i am just barely running out of ram as their requirements says 4gb on linux... On fresh bootup linux says 2.7gb free , on opening steam it becomes about 2.1gb free.. but terraria needs steam to run.. how can i free more ram to run terraria.. would installing a lightweight windowmanager help.. is there a way to
<nedR> force gnome to free ram?
<leftyfb> Add more physical memory to your machine or run a different DE like xfce or Lxde
<nedR> yes.. already all applications i can close are closed... now it seems system applications are only left
<nedR> leftyfb, ah ok.. so i can install DE like xfce or lxde sidebyside gnome? just for terraria?
<leftyfb> you can try, sure
<Flexyjerkov> Thanks for the help earlier lotuspsychje, i've finally got xfce working by itself without gnome
<nedR> also just to be clear... there is no lightweight version of gnome like with compositor everything disabled?
<littlekimmy> nedR: how will the attacker edit journal binaries ?
<`ajven> Hello, there is any way to save fractal scaling 150% via nvidia-settings? If I wont use nvidia settings ubunut drop my configuration after each reboot, but I dont see fractal scaling option in nivida-settings. Someone can help?
<leftyfb> ot ! littlekimmy
<leftyfb> ot | littlekimmy
<leftyfb> ugh
<Flexyjerkov> the fix for me to get xfce only was to sudo tasksel and select Xubuntu Desktop then apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop and clean afterwards
<nedR> littlekimmy, i dunno.. i am just speculating.. if they have root, they just have to erase all logs that linux generates..
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: /join #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-security
<nedR> ya you should ask a security minded channel... since it is a complicated question...
<nedR> leftyfb, also just to be clear... there is no lightweight version of gnome like with compositor everything disabled?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<leftyfb> Not really. You can look into gnome flashback or gnome classic. Not sure if it’s still around
<nedR> leftyfb, ah ok.. not looking for differnet gnome DE,  just a command... sometimes when gnome crashes , whole desktop disappears and forces into single window mode... i was just hoping that there would be a command that would do that on purpose
<Flexyjerkov> nedR is there a requirement for gnome? maybe switching is a better option
<leftyfb> nedR: nope, that’s not a thing
<nedR> Flexyjerkov, not too particularly.. gnome works reasonably well on my 10 year old craptop.. right balance of weight and features... this was just one thing that was tripping gnome up... also for gaming, it seems gnome has least input lag on average compared to all/most other DEs including 'lightweight DEs'
<nedR> I can try installing a minimal ram DE sidebyside hopefully tho.. if it isn't too much hassle
<nedR> leftyfb, just for running terraria... which is the lightest DE you would recommend?
<leftyfb> nedR: I already have you a couple options. But really, it's going to come down on the inadequate specs of your 10yo machine.
<nedR> leftyfb, hey.. greta tunenberg telling us not to dump old laptops into the ocean and buy new crap all the time
<leftyfb> nedR: I'm not saying it can't be used. Just not to play a game on steam
<Flexyjerkov> anyone know how to delay irc joining servers until regserv is done?
<leftyfb> !ot | Flexyjerkov
<ubottu> Flexyjerkov: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<robertparkerx> I have installed vsftpd and some basic config with userlist access enabled. I created the user and defined the local_root. When I try to login ftp://IP I use the credentials but it asks me again, and again.
<leftyfb> robertparkerx: what do your logs say?
<robertparkerx> where are the logs sorry
<leftyfb> robertparkerx: what does the vsftpd documentation say about where the logs are stored?
<Rudde> Hey, is it possible to have several upperdirs on overlayfs? Like UnionFS, or aufs?
<Rudde> I bascially just need an Union FS, but after reading about the differen ones everyone cite overlay fs as the correct way of doing it and that's it in ther kernel
<robertparkerx> leftyfb https://termbin.com/ihuf
<leftyfb> Rudde: it's possible to use multiple lower layers. I'm not sure about upper. I would keep googling.
<leftyfb> robertparkerx: try journalctl -xeu vsftpd
<nedR> leftyfb, i play plenty of old games on this lap on steam, it is quite doable if you have reasonable expectations... Terraria was reasonable in the past it required only 512 mb ram at one point.. but now it seems to have crept up to 4gb ram which ihave
<robertparkerx> nothing
<Ool> Hi, when I do: dpkg-reconfigure lightdm , I have to choose gdm or lightdm… how to give the answer directly ?
<Ool> I need it to script this action
<leftyfb> Ool: debconf-show lightdm  # then use DEBCONF_DB_OVERRIDE to answer those questions
<robertparkerx> I got it
<robertparkerx> It was permissions
<robertparkerx> I had to 775 the local_root
<leftyfb> robertparkerx: where did you figure that out?
<robertparkerx> chmod a-w
<leftyfb> robertparkerx: no, not how you fixed it. What told you that was the issue that needed to be solved?
<robertparkerx> it was not working. It would askkk for credentials, I would enter and it would ask for them again.
<Rudde> leftyfb: I have serveral lower now, but it's like 5x 10 TB drives, I don't want the volume to "run out of space" when it hit 10 TB usage, I also want the data spread across.
<leftyfb> robertparkerx: so changing permissions was just one of the random things you tried?
<robertparkerx> Yes :|
<nedR> Can i install xfce alongside gnome in ubuntu 18.04 without it overriding or conflicting with gnome?
<pragmaticenigma> yup
<nedR> can 2 DEs coexist with each other
<nedR> pragmaticenigma, ah ok thanks...
<pragmaticenigma> they won't run at the same time, but you will be able to choose which one you desire when you login into your machine
<Ool> leftyfb: to be sure, I need to do it manually, do a debconf-show lightdm to see 'shared/default-x-display-manager: lightdm' then do a : DEBCONF_DB_OVERRIDE='shared/default-x-display-manager: lightdm' and after do: dpkg-reconfigure -fnoninteractive lightdm , isn't it ?
<nedR> pragmaticenigma, ah that is perfect.. i just want to use xfce when i want to run terraria on steam
<nedR> hopefully that will free up enough ram to play it
<leftyfb> Ool: to be honest, I've never tried it. Only 1 way to find out
<pragmaticenigma> nedR: XFCE can still be a bit heavy, you might also want to consider trying LXDE
<Ool> :) thanks anyway
<nedR> pragmaticenigma, Oh really? i was going by this https://old.reddit.com/r/linuxmasterrace/comments/80em7k/comparison_of_ram_usage_of_desktop_environments/ which suggested Xfce as quite lightweight.. i was kind of wary of lxde because a bunch of reddit benchmarks suggested high input lag/low performance for lxde... among the worst.. how much ram difference do you think there is between lxde vs xfce
<pragmaticenigma> nedR: I tend to go with my own experience rather than what a bunch of people say on the internet. There are so many variables they're not telling you about. There's no harm in trying, and if it doesn't work for you, there is the option to remove it.
<oerheks> and take LXQT in the comparison
<lotuspsychje> lubuntu came out, not to be the lightest anymore
<Ool> leftyfb: not working like that… but know I have some keyword to dig about it
<Ool> s/know/now
<nedR> True, but i did a meta-analysis of bunch of ppls anecdotes and generally gnome comes near the top and lxde comes near bottom for gaming ... These are some threads tlaking about input lag : https://old.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/cii545/linux_input_lag_analysis_v26des_windows_10_1809/  https://old.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/c0ly6b/linux_input_lag_analysis7des_tested_windows/ ...
<nedR> pragmaticenigma, ^
<leftyfb> nedR: try them both. Good luck
<nedR> is ram difference between xfce and lxde significant?
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: That's not entirely correct. LXDE and Lubuntu have decided to discontinue targeting a build at low end hardware. That doesn't mean they are building a heavier desktop.
<lotuspsychje> nedR: perhaps you should take this to #ubuntu-discuss more now
<oerheks> LXQT ..
<nedR> lotuspsychje, oh sorry, ya maybe i will
<JustLandedOnMars> hi
<JustLandedOnMars> is there a problem of using HDD with more than 2TB space on 32bit linux ?
<JustLandedOnMars> on this page: https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/can-i-use-2-ssds.2006636/    it says:
<JustLandedOnMars> "you can have as many drives as your motherboard is able to connect to, including any combination of SSD and HDDs. Only problem is that a 32-bit system may not recognize and work properly with more than 2TB of storage space."
<JustLandedOnMars> I have linux  and 250GB as system drive and I have 2TB as external USB drive, so I haven't attached anything bigger than 2TB, so is this correct will I have problems on 32bit system with something more than 2TB drive ?
<oerheks> never heard of that, 2Tb should be fine on 32 bit
<JustLandedOnMars> no, I ask about more than 2TB
<JustLandedOnMars> I used 2TB without problems
<oerheks> that post might point to fat32 and 2tb or larger
<oerheks> not a ext4 problem at all
<leftyfb> JustLandedOnMars: what version of ubuntu are you running on 32bit?
<giaco> I have to launch multiple gui programs (actually video players) from bash script and I want them tiled on my screen
<mave_> would be nice if openshh 8.2 makes it to 20.04
<mave_> it has FIDO U2F hardware support
<oerheks> mave it just got released, i think it will not be in 20.04, as it is LTS
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+publishinghistory
<mave_> is there already a software freeze for 20.04?
<oerheks> no
<oerheks> join #ubuntu+1 for focal questions, until release
<mave_> ah nice
<Kali_Yuga> hi, was trying to help someone with installing ubuntu but I'm not there so, when booting this happens https://i.imgur.com/nyqWfIJ.jpg / I looked it up found this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine-check_exception he says motherboard looks fine & no dust... apparently windows still works, is there a different error threshold between linux&windows in these checks?
<oerheks> do a memtest86 run, to find out
<thinkcru35> hello, I just installed some packages, for example nslcd, everytime i restart my ubuntu container, I have to  do a service nslcd start, how do I get this to start automatically on reboot?
<oerheks> thinkcru35, enable that service with: systemctl enable nslcd.service
<oerheks> and check it after boot; systemctl status nslcd.service
<thinkcru35> oerheks so systemctl == systemd?
<oerheks> yes
<thinkcru35> got it thanks!
<Chuckfu> I have ufw enable and have and performed ufw allow 587/tcp and it show being allowed anywhere, but telnet still time out, any ideas
<oerheks> telnet connects to 23/tcp ...
<oerheks> why are you using 587?
<Chuckfu> trying to check if 587 will connect
<pragmaticenigma> Chuckfu: is anything running on port 587?
<Chuckfu> a mail server
<oerheks> ...
<Chuckfu> when I check the application logs that I trying to send mail from it says connection was refused
<rfm> Chuckfu, where are you trying the telnet from?  Lots of ISPs block SMTP ports...
<Chuckfu> I have a cox business account they pretty much tell me take care of the ports security
<rfm> Chuckfu, lots of ISPs also lie...
<pragmaticenigma> rfm: Let's just stick to the support side for now
<thinkcru> does anyone know if I really need nscd?  I have nslcd running, but is nscd really needed?
<pragmaticenigma> Chuckfu: can you show us an example of your command for telnet?
<Chuckfu> telnet justourmail.com 587
<pragmaticenigma> thinkcru: They are not the same thing, so yes, you will need to have both
<Chuckfu> they one that is blocking it is topic-master.com
<pragmaticenigma> Chuckfu: Are you trying to run an SMTP server on port 587?
<Chuckfu> yes
<pragmaticenigma> and you don't have port 25 open?
<Chuckfu> it is open for normal use
<pragmaticenigma> define normal use?
<Chuckfu> any person with an account on the server, this is a application trying to send me new user account request
<alle37> Hey, i am a gamer. Anyone else tried to play the new fully released Wolcen - Lords of mayhem. The character is not rendering well.. has a big blob on the head. Seen same problems on ptotondb site. Was just wondering if anyone else here that maybe plays the game and doesnt have that issue.
<pragmaticenigma> alle37: Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for game related chat... support here is only for software obtained through Ubuntu's official software channels
<pragmaticenigma> Chuckfu: I'm going to defer you to head over to #ubuntu-server... however, I will part you with this... There is a lot more to setting up a mail server and opening a port. If you don't know what you are doing, you should consider hiring someone that does know or outsourcing to an actual mail provider that can set this up properly for you.
<alle37> pragmaticenigma thnx for the answer and direction.
<pragmaticenigma> Chuckfu: There are lots of standards involved here, and I think you're missing some of them. Also, if left configured improperly, you will just create a mail relay station for spammers to leverage
<Chuckfu> Oh yeah I am aware of the dangers, but this is how I learn, rather than let someone do it for me, thank you for trying to help
<pragmaticenigma> Chuckfu: one final note... many IP addresses are on various blacklists, which means mail destined or sent from your domain will get blocked and there isn't anything you can do about that
<Chuckfu> understood, but how did you learn to configure a  mail server or a linux workstation, you have to start somewhere, someone has to learn how to do it, might as well be me too
<Chuckfu> again thank you for trying to help
<pragmaticenigma> I worked for an ISP in college/university, that's how I learned
<Chuckfu> yes but you sat down at a workstation and performed the task, I short I not one to go our and hire it done everytime I want to learn something, I learn by doing
<pragmaticenigma> this is one of those things that will burn you greatly to "figure it out as you go along"  ... would be smarter to hire someone to teach you then
<Chuckfu> thanks room your answers are quick and to the best of your knowledge
<bratchley> when installing a VM with virt-install, is there a way to get ubuntu to automatically set "console=ttyS0" without editing /etc/default/grub post-install?
<bratchley> just trying to see if I'm doing something incorrect since it seems like I should be able to let Ubuntu know that info upfront
<bratchley> I tried setting "--display none" on virt-install but the install doesn't appear to work, I don't get any sort of console from that.
<leftyfb> bratchley: the man page for virt-install has exactly what you're looking for. Look up -X
<bratchley> leftyfb: I'm not using --location to do my installs, I'm using an ISO to install from
<bratchley> I think -x is for people installing from HTTP or FTP or something
<leftyfb> bratchley: https://linux.die.net/man/1/virt-install
<leftyfb> oh, I see
<leftyfb> use a preseed maybe?
<bratchley> I may do that eventually, I was mainly just trying to see if vanilla Ubuntu had anything in the installer for easily telling it to set that kernel arg
<ianthius> hello, i am logging into another user via xhost, e.g xhost +SI:localuser:myUser  -- however my audio doesn't also come through. I am using 18.04, any suggestions to get audio as well? Open to an alternative to xhost to getting x here as well. Thank you
<ianthius> *logging in another user and then using xhost to forward x to the current account
<ducasse> ianthius: you can use pulseaudio to set up a client and sever, x forwarding does not forward audio
<ianthius> i already have pulseaudio running since audio is running on my system
<ducasse> ianthius: you need to configure pulseaudio to set up a server
<ianthius> is there a specific way i would forward myUser's audio to pulseaudio's supposedly already running server?
<ianthius> ducasse: thanks, so it's not already running a 'server' for default audio setup on 18.04
<ducasse> ianthius: https://blogs.gnome.org/ignatenko/2015/07/31/how-to-set-up-network-audio-server-based-on-pulseaudio-and-auto-discovered-via-avahi/
<ianthius> ducasse: Thank you, given that these users are on the same machine, do you think this network approach is the best way to go?
<ducasse> if they're on the same machine, i'd expect audio to play locally if permissions are correct
<ianthius> maybe i need to give myUser permission to play audio somehow without a proper session open, since myUser is logged in only on the terminal
<ducasse> the user also needs pulseaudio running
<JustASlacker> whats that website where you can see which version is included in a distribution
<JustASlacker> ah https://repology.org/
<JustASlacker> thank!
<neatnik> hi, what does it mean when df shows 55% use but df -i shows 100% use on a volume? :(
<neatnik> (and everything is reporting that the disk is full)
<EriC^^> neatnik: it means the inodes are used up
<pragmaticenigma> neatnik: from the man page "-i" reports the utilization on inodes... which your drive is setup to have less of compared to the actual amount of space in the drive
<EriC^^> which usually means there's alot of small files that dont take up lots of space, but are enough to use up all the inodes, which refer to the files
<neatnik> EriC^^, pragmaticenigma, thanks, learned something new!
<neatnik> so in this case my remediation would be to find and nuke those small files, vs. looking for big files to remove?
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: I think you're mixing blocks up with inodes
<EriC^^> neatnik: yeah, exactly
<EriC^^> pragmaticenigma: tbh i dont see how
<neatnik> I'm guessing log files? is there an easy way to just wipe all logs without breaking stuff?
<EriC^^> if he has alot of small files, then the space wouldn't be used up (55%), yet the inodes would be used up
<EriC^^> neatnik: which fs is this anyways?
<pragmaticenigma> inodes are descriptors of file objects, ach inode stores the attributes and disk block locations of the object's data. So an inode contains information about the block... so it is more like an entry in the File Allocation Table (aka table of contents)
<pragmaticenigma> An inode can reference multiple "blocks"
<EriC^^> pragmaticenigma: doesn't each inode refer to a file?
<thinkcru> i have a "service" that is not starting in the docker container
<neatnik> EriC^^: it says /dev/vda1
<EriC^^> neatnik: type 'sudo blkid /dev/vda1'
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: No... you can have multiple inodes per file
<neatnik> EriC^^: /dev/vda1: LABEL="cloudimg-rootfs" UUID="2ce1f7e4-442d-4112-9b3e-e727e438808d" TYPE="ext4"
<pragmaticenigma> aka fragmentation
<thinkcru> if I start the ubuntu docker container with "sleep infinity" does this mean it will not boot up my services automatically?
<neatnik> oh, do I need to defrag?
<neatnik> this is an out of date version of Ubuntu that hasn't been patched in forever, sadly
<neatnik> (long story, but I can't update or patch it)
<pragmaticenigma> neatnik: At this stage, you wouldn't be able to defrag
<pragmaticenigma> thinkcru: Docker containers are not supported here, you need to contact the publisher of the docker image for support
<thinkcru> pragmaticenigma that is an ubuntu docker image
<thinkcru> i am sure this is a good place for this
<thinkcru> anyways, how do I debug why a service is not enabled to start automatically in ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> thinkcru: docker images are custom made by other people. We don't have the documentation for what the publisher did in there. Therefore we can't help./
<EriC^^> pragmaticenigma: i still dont get what im 'mixing up' but whatever
<thinkcru> pragmaticenigma fine, let me ask a question differently: in ubuntu how does one debug why a service is not enabled by default upon reboot?
<thinkcru> where do I debug this or how is this stored
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: blocks are the minimum data size a file segment must utilize on the disk. if the blocks are 4MB, a 1MB will take 4MB on the disk. An inode represents a file object, which contains meta information about the file and the location of the blocks for the file.
<pragmaticenigma> thinkcru: journald would be the place to look up logs
<EriC^^> i know that pragmaticenigma , that's why i said he likely has a lot of small files, that aren't using up the actual physical space, but are saturating the number of default inodes the fs has
<pragmaticenigma> thinkcru: systemctl status {servicename} would tell you the status and sometimes the last log entry of failure
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: Except you can have multiple inodes associated to a single file, which is from fragmentation. So they could actually have lots of files, but because of fragmenting, too many inodes are utilized for tracking the pieces of the files
<pragmaticenigma> *lots of large files
<sarnold> pragmaticenigma: one inode per file
<sarnold> the usual problem with running out of inodes before storage space is usually due to too many tiny files
<neatnik> I'm running this now: sudo find . -xdev -type f | cut -d "/" -f 2 | sort | uniq -c | sort -n
<neatnik> in /, and hopefully it will give me something useful re: lots of files
<neatnik> (but it's taking forever, heh)
<neatnik> "sort: cannot create temporary file in ‘/tmp’: No space left on device" lol, well, so much for that
<pragmaticenigma> neatnik: Is it possible to move files from the disk onto an external drive?
<sarnold> neatnik: ow..
<neatnik> looks like I'll need to do that, or something similar (it's a cloud VPS thing, so I'd have to download and delete vs. copy over)
<sarnold> neatnik: hmm... I wonder, try your command line without the | sort | in the middle -- uniq -c will do some aggregation, and maybe even give you the results you want anyway
<pragmaticenigma> sarnold: correct... I was mixed up on inodes pointing to blocks... I though 1 inode per contiguous set of blocks
<neatnik> sarnold: brilliant, trying now
<sarnold> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jjx39pHvxC/
<Chuckfu> what is the server url
<t00tie> hi, after installing dual-boot I still only boot to win10. I tried putting grub on /dev/sda first, then on /dev/sda2 (the only uefi partition). How do I get grub as a bootloader to actually start?
<pragmaticenigma> #ubuntu-server Chuckfu
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | t00tie start here
<ubottu> t00tie start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> one for you EriC^^ ^
<t00tie> yeah, I know, uefi and grub don't work, I want lilo and sensible disk partitioning but the idiots removed it
<EriC^^> pragmaticenigma: i dont think files can have multiple inodes, each inode contains the various block locations when the file is fragmented
<EriC^^> "The disk blocks store the data for the inode. The larger the file or directory, the more disk block pointers it needs in the inode." taken from some random university lecture on ext4
<pragmaticenigma> t00tie: The link and information that ubottu posted is how to get grub to work with UEFI ... there are settings that sometimes need to be changed in UEFI and even Windows for dual booting to work properly
<thinkcru> can someone tell me, if I have files listed in the /etc/init.d it will run all those automatically?
<Habbie> thinkcru, it does not
<leftyfb> thinkcru: regardless, with modern versions of ubuntu, you should be using systemd unit files. Not init scripts.
<Habbie> indeed
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: assuming the docker image they are using even is setup correctly in the first place right?
<neatnik> is it normal to have 1577861 files in /var/lib?
<pragmaticenigma> depends on what you have in there... considering this is an unmaintained VPS instance... is it possible malicious users have gotten in there and dumped files?
<EriC^^> neatnik: i think 17,000 for reference
<EriC^^> *i have
<sarnold> neatnik: that sounds like a lot
<EriC^^> neatnik: what services are you running? where's the bulk of the files?
<sarnold> neatnik: I've got 7k on one machine, 13k on anotrher machine
<neatnik> lol
<neatnik> I need to re-run that command at the top of /var/lib to find the folder that has them
<neatnik> evidently it's a php5 directory in there
<neatnik> ls -l  just hangs in there, lol
<neatnik> the version of php on the server is 7, so I assume I can just nuke that entire directory?
<neatnik> ah! found it
<neatnik> it's a ton of session files in there
<neatnik> ok, this is new: rm * ... "bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long"
<neatnik> is it saying that there are too many files to delete? :P
<kaleido> hacked by a php5 exploit :(
<kaleido> just kidding of course
<neatnik> it's probably a php bug
<neatnik> this thing needs to be patched/upgraded so badly
<neatnik> ok, it's deleting the files, and I can watch my IUse% dropping ever so slowly via df -i
<sarnold> neatnik: oh yeah that'll do it
<sarnold> neatnik: look around ps output, you may have some zombied or wedged rms or something
<sarnold> neatnik: some applications can be moved to using cookies to store sessions, offload all the storage to your users.. or move to a database, where clearing up stale sessions is hopefully faster and cheaper
<sarnold> neatnik: often these kinds of apps have a cronjob that runs every night to delete files unused more than five days or something
<EriC^^> neatnik: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/37329/efficiently-delete-large-directory-containing-thousands-of-files
<sarnold> (some folks just go straight to making a new filesystem)
<EriC^^> hehe
<pragmaticenigma> php normally installs with a cron task to clean up those session files regularly
<sarnold> depending upon how many sessions you've got and what the cronjob does, that could be catastrophically bad
<sarnold> as neatnik can attest :)
<pragmaticenigma> I think a lot of server hardening tutorials recommend disabling the session maker in PHP
<neatnik> df -i now shows 4% usage. thank goodness
<neatnik> appreciate everyone's help!
<sarnold> neatnik: woot
<sarnold> neatnik: one more interesting thing to add to your grafana or prometheus or whatever :)
<neatnik> TIL what an "inode" is, and, more importantly, that you cannot install Ubuntu on a server, ignore it for several years, and expect it to magically behave perfectly the whole time
<sarnold> so very true
<mra90> if I do sudo rm -fr /boot while I am on live ubuntu from USB would it really remove it from that usb
<mra90> therefore spoling it, so I won't be able to boot from this usb again?
<oerheks> mra90, go find out.
<oerheks> spoiler: the live usb is read-only
<mra90> oerheks, this is bad advice
<mra90> one should know what he is doing becfore he do it
<oerheks> i know, you could have known too
<mra90> so?
<leftyfb> mra90: what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: It isn't bad advice, as it is live-usb... it's meant to be experimented with
<sixwheeledbeast> I thought ubuntu had some sort of "rm -rf /" protection
<oerheks> sixwheeledbeast, yes it does
<mra90> it doesn't throw any error or even a warning when you rm /
<mra90> (on a live cd/usb I mean)
<leftyfb> mra90: what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<robertparkerx> can someone help me witth some crontabs
<leftyfb> !ask | robertparkerx
<ubottu> robertparkerx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<robertparkerx> Would this work for certbot renew every three months https://termbin.com/fm69
<texla> What is the dock app that use show applications as its icon
<oerheks> i read that as 45 minutes, 20 hours, ..
<robertparkerx> Sorry I messed up
<robertparkerx> does it run every day and will renew in three months
<oerheks> minute (0-59), hour (0-23, 0 = midnight), day (1-31), month (1-12), weekday (0-6, 0 = Sunday).  , i guess: * * * 1,4,7,10 *
<oerheks> starting in jan
<leftyfb> robertparkerx: 45 20 01 */3 *
<Habbie> that's a great way to let your certs expire before you get new ones
<leftyfb> ^
<Habbie> or, in more useful terms
<Habbie> run certbot way more often than every 3 months :)
<leftyfb> I didn't say it was a good schedule for certbot, just a valid one :)
<Habbie> yeah i'm just subtitling :)
<robertparkerx> what if I ran it everyday
<Habbie> robertparkerx, i'm pretty sure that's a normal and common thing to do
<CaptainBlackton> I've been searching far and wide for about 3 days now to find a way to have Ubuntu on my Android phone as the main OS, but I can't really seem to find a good way to do this. Ubuntu Touch for example only works for a very small number of really old devices. And there seem to be some apps to run Linux "alongside" Android, or "in" Android, etc. And then "Ubuntu for Android" seems to defunct as far as I can tell... is
<CaptainBlackton> there a way to just install an ARM version of Ubuntu as my main OS? I'm starting to think the answer may be "no" or at least not easily, but I hope someone here has some solution that I'm just not finding!
<jeremy31> CaptainBlackton: you would likely need something that could use the Android kernel so the hardware was supported
<leftyfb> CaptainBlackton: you want #ubports
<Lobao> hi im having problems here
<Lobao> i was trying to get some commands to run on startup
<Lobao> and now when i reboot the computer this appears
<Lobao> systemd-shutdown 1 failed to wait for process protocol error
<oerheks> Lobao, on what ubuntu version? and what commands and such?
<Lobao> systemd-shutdown 1 failed to wait for process protocol error
<Lobao> im using mint
<Lobao> i guess its similar
<oerheks> no, mint has its own issues
<Lobao> oh
<Bashing-om> !mint | Lobao
<oerheks> and prepare with more info than this, when you ask there
<ubottu> Lobao: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<gbit86_> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to use x11 to detect the status of the caret (for typing)?
<gbit86_> I want to know if a textbox has been focused in a browser or not.. but to do that via a c based program.
<gbit86_> I can detect a window/app having focus, but have yet to figure out the elements inside it. It is important to me because I am trying to fix the keymaps in linux to line up with macOS.. I can only take it so far without detecting the element being selected within an app.
#ubuntu 2020-02-15
<gbit86_> I think even if I could just detect the mouse type and whether it clicks while being a caret vs a cursor might be enough to do the same thing, but examples would be good too.
<sarnold> hmm I suggest against that
<sarnold> eg my mouse cursor is currently the I-bar, and it's over my urxvt window -- makes sense
<sarnold> but when I focus my browser with window+L, there's no currently active textbox; the mouse pointer is still the I-bar
<gbit86_> oh.. yea, I would like to avoid a misfire if that is the case.
<gbit86_> Just trying to come up with a way to get that element if it isn't possible to do so directly with x11/xlib..
<sarnold> gbit86_: *maybe* an input extension/mechanism thing? check out ibus
<oerheks> perhaps xprop -root _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW
<sarnold> will that say which widget has focus?
<sarnold> I thought it was just application-level window
<gbit86_> yea.. I saw something about ibus earlier and a fixes extension maybe.. I will have to look that up again in my history.
<oerheks> found here, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1014822/how-to-know-which-window-has-focus-and-how-to-change-it
<gbit86_> Pretty sure xprop command above will be the focus window only, not the widgets/elements within it.
<oerheks> but is this your solution, why not force focus to the desired process?
<oerheks> https://superuser.com/questions/142945/bash-command-to-focus-a-specific-window
<oerheks> examle: wmctrl -a Firefox
<gbit86_> Not having issues forcing focus, nor do I want to. I just want to detect what widget/element has the focus in the app so I can trigger a new keymap for my kinto.sh app.
<gbit86_> More details here, bullet 3. https://github.com/rbreaves/kinto/issues/32
<gbit86_> The problem I am having is very apparent inside web browsers.. as it is difficult to have both a the back button mapped correctly to the keyboard PLUS have word-wise working the same way macOS does inside text boxes.
<sarnold> heh and browsing there, I find that even when the mouse is over the application that has focus, it's not a reliable indicatgor of typing in a textbox vs keys causing commands to happen
<gbit86_> However Apple does it.. it is impressive imo. The fact that they're able to use a different set of hotkeys dependent on not just the program, but the elements inside the program as well. Maybe not always be a feature though lol.
<gbit86_> Kind of funny that I never even considered this issue until just now.. after feeling like I squashed the whole Cmd key vs Ctrl mapping issue btwn most gui apps and the terminal apps (to keep copy, paste and the ctrl+c all working with macOS positions and native app keybindings under linux).
<sarnold> gbit86_: that's probably a benefit of writing much of the GUI framework code themselves
<gbit86_> True.. I was kinda thinking about how most apps use their Cocoa framework..
<gbit86_> so what, if I want to do anything remotely like this in linux I will need to learn how to hook into GTK2/3 and QT for decent coverage of support?
<sarnold> I'm hoping ibus means you don't have to
<gbit86_> Probably not even possible with compiled apps.. I would not think.
<gbit86_> ah
<sarnold> (I mean, I've never written anything for it, but somehow it can accomodate some pretty involved input mechanisms)
<gbit86_> it does seem that I am reading if the ibus ever gets into a busy state it can block input to some apps.. so yea.. you'd think that'd be the place to go to get the current state of whether or not something is ready for input.
<CaptainBlackton> Thank you <leftyfb>, but ubports is the Ubuntu Touch community it seems, which is the one I was saying only works on really old phones, like circa 2013. I was hoping there might be a more recent solution that will work on new phones. I suppose I can try seeing if anyone in that channel has any thoughts though.
<leftyfb> CaptainBlackton: not likely. Not one that can be supported in here anyway.
<sarnold> alas arm devices are weird
<sarnold> or maybe, the vendors who sell arm devices are weird
<felco> I could use some help here... I have notice a couple of times, that the NetworkManager icon in the systray shows no Network connectivity. I have used the nm-connection-editor to define the configuration then out of nowwhere the config is lost. I want to define and set the config for the network for good, where do I set it, Netplan or networkmanager, this is a desktop?
<sarnold> CaptainBlackton: it's not ubuntu, but it might work well enough for you https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/
<gbit86_> thinking this might be it @sarnold https://ibus.github.io/docs/ibus-1.5/IBusInputContext.html
<sarnold> gbit86_: wow, that does look like it! now to figure out how the heck to use it :)
<gbit86_> I guess I might have to learn how to hook into the ibus signals and interpret them.. if I were to do that then I should be able to know which keymap to use.
<sarnold> you may even be able to skip the keymap
<sarnold> swapping keymaps on the fly feels brittle to me
<gbit86_> I've never worked with any type of ibus signals before, but I was looking at having to deal with some signals at some point in my future any ways.. if I am to ever support wayland with kinto. -.-
<sarnold> I can't say why, it just feels like something best done once at startup and not two or three times per second :)
<gbit86_> Possibly, I know I have seen a few examples of people swapping things in a different manner, using some type of hexcode value instead. I am not sure how easy that method is to unset or undo, probably a reboot if "Setxkbmap -option" can't clear it in the same session.
<gbit86_> Oh, it to simulate  a macOS experience on your keymap it has to be dynamic, you can't just run it once.. otherwise you'll never be able to swap between terminal apps and gui based apps and have the expected keys in the right places.
<Prof_Birch> What is the comparision between x86_64 and ARM package selection
<Prof_Birch> Will I still be able to access mostly the same software? KDE/GNOME, snapcore, docker, etc
<gbit86_> and I don't run any keyswaps any more often than I asbolutely need to.. if you're swapping between terminal apps, gui apps or browsers then it will only apply a new keymap if the category of app has actually changed. @sarnold
<sarnold> Prof_Birch: docker will depend upon the docker images you want to use, right?
<sarnold> gbit86_: so, swapping keymaps seems to work out?
<oerheks> all about arm64 https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/arm64/index.html
<sarnold> Prof_Birch: as for package seelection you can poke around http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/ to see what debs are available -- probably that means no adobe flash
<gbit86_> it does, it's been working perfectly. It was brittle though when I was using scripts with xprop, python, xmodmap or autokey type solutions.. just very difficult to maintain and not have it crash and then too never did figure out how to map the Cmd key position to Ctrl+Shift back in those days lol.
<gbit86_> https://imgur.com/Iu2CmoW
<sarnold> Prof_Birch: and of course third-party binary-supplied applications may not build for arm eg https://snapcraft.io/spotify
<sarnold> gbit86_: and if you go crazy and swing the mouse back and forth between the two a dozen times in a second, it follows fine?
<gbit86_> Kinto now has a native C program I wrote with the help of the open source community and it just listens for what the currently active window is while checking that against a json config file so it know what category of app it is and what associated commands or keymaps need to be loaded. @sarnold
<gbit86_> yep
<gbit86_> absolutely fine, it's pretty freaking fast and responsive lol..
<gbit86_> what I was aiming for after the poor performance of most of the other solutions I had been trying, which often times did lag behind.
<sarnold> gbit86_: cool cool :D
<gbit86_> the biggest difficulty I had with it was figuring out how to get it to startup reliably with systemd and to rewrite the opendisplay function I had so that it wouldn't immediately timeout and crash my program lol.
<gbit86_> debugging it rather was difficult, not so much solving it. Lots of back and forth with a user and ended up solving a half dozen or more bugs or possible bugs before I even fixed the issue I was really needing to fix for the guy..
<gbit86_> I also feel like I have the x11 BadWindow badge too now.. seems that one gets everyone the first time they work with x11/xlib.
<sarnold> gbit86_: oh jeeze, isn't that too often the way it goes, you have to fix a dozen other things before you can fix the thing you wanted to fix in the first place
<sarnold> gbit86_: certainly that's a rare badge :)
<Prof_Birch> For Ubuntu-Arm, do I need to install ubports to the install medium
<Prof_Birch> I'm looking to put it on my PinePhone
<sixwheeledbeast> Why not something designed for Pine like Leste?
<sarnold> Prof_Birch: I think all the arm things are pre-installed system images that you just dd or adb flash onto the systems directly, no installer
<Prof_Birch> sarnold: Normally that's the case, but different SOCs have different boot needs. I don't know if ARM servers use a more standard bootloader
<sarnold> Prof_Birch: as far as I can tell it's acedemic anyway, I haven't been able to find a way to buy a "real" arm64 machine
<sarnold> it's all dev boards and cell phones
<Prof_Birch> sixwheeledbeast: I am looking to have a full build environment for my phone
<Prof_Birch> sarnold: Yeah, that's why I am worried. Normally you need a different bootloader for ARM systems. it's not as out of the box as GRUB and x86_64 systems
<Prof_Birch> sixwheeledbeast: I am looking to use the full Ubuntu repositories (as much as possible) and I have usecases that go far beyond mobile
<sixwheeledbeast> I see, I mean Leste should hopefully have Debian repos
<myself> sarnold: https://www.96boards.org/product/developerbox/ seems to have a "buy" button
<Prof_Birch> Yeah, but Ubuntu offers more up to date repos, and a lot of official build readmes reference Ubuntu LTS, so I'd like to match that as much as possible
<Prof_Birch> I'm not looking to dev the system too much, so the closer I can get to my goal out of the box, the better
<sarnold> myself: ooo. "up to 4 x 16GB DDR4-2133 RDIMM with ECC"
<Prof_Birch> I use Kubuntu on all of my home systems, and Rasbian on my Pi
<Prof_Birch> I don't want to have to hunt down specific library versions if they're default in Ubuntu LTS
<swift110> hey all
<sarnold> myself: wow and the ubuntu download link they give .. http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/bionic/main/installer-arm64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<sarnold> something I didn't know existed :)
<Prof_Birch> hm?
<Prof_Birch> Ah, I see it now. I need to set up ubports
<myself> sarnold: Just wait 'til https://system76.com/servers/starling is available again... I'm drooling already :)
<myself> preloaded with ubuntu server :)
<Prof_Birch> gotta love system 76
<Prof_Birch> I'm really thinking about getting one of their laptops
<sarnold> ThunderX_CP .. that's the *old* chip, right?
<sarnold> not thunderx2?
<sarnold> I guess that would fit with ubuntu 16.04 though
<myself> Yeah, I hope that's unavailable because they're refreshing the offering
<AppAraat[m]> hello, just making sure I'm searching the right way. I wasn't able to find xcopy (https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/utils/) in one of the packages (searched here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/) - are you also not able to find it? So that means it's not in Ubuntu packages?
<sarnold> AppAraat[m]: I don't think it is packaged; take a look at the wmaker-utils package, wxcopy and wxpaste sound similar
<AppAraat[m]> sarnold: yeah sounds similar but I don't think wxcopy has the functionality of xcopy that I'm looking for, namely to put something in an XDND buffer from the CLI (equivalent to dragging & dropping from a GUI file manager, but instead from the CLI this time)
<AppAraat[m]> See this thread (and subsequent answer) - https://old.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/f3nyp8/looking_for_something_that_can_put_files_into_an/
<AppAraat[m]> (this is, unless I'm misreading something in wxcopy's manpage)
<C0nundrum> If i have this permission on a file
<C0nundrum> -rw-r--r--    1 jenkins  jenkins  why as the use jenkins am i getting ls: /home/jenkins/.ssh/known_hosts: Permission denied
<sarnold> C0nundrum: check permissions on all directories above it, too
<C0nundrum> drw-r--r--    1 jenkins  jenkins     4.0K Feb 15 02:14 .
<C0nundrum> drwxrwsr--    1 jenkins  jenkins     4.0K Feb 15 02:23 ..
<sarnold> alright, how about looking for AppArmor DENIED messages in dmesg or audit logs?
<sarnold> AppAraat[m]: sigh, I'm 90% sure I'd seen a similar tool over on suckless.org but I just can't find it. bummer..
<C0nundrum> I'm running this in a container
<AppAraat[m]> sarnold: oh, interesting. I'll take a look there and see if I can find anything. Thanks for the pointer!
<C0nundrum> sarnold
<C0nundrum> didn't work with .ssh as 0674
<C0nundrum> but 0774 worked
<C0nundrum> why is that ?
<sarnold> oh man I"m sorry I missed that it wasn't 774 :(
<sarnold> C0nundrum: without the execute bit on the directory, the process couldn't 'traverse' the directory
<C0nundrum> o wow
<C0nundrum> also
<C0nundrum> does 2774 mean new files will keep the user bit and thr group bit or am i misinterpreting
<sarnold> just group; though I have to admit I can't recall if that feature also requires special mount flags or not
<ruffles> anyone here dualbooting mac and linux? i could use some help. thx
<sarnold> AppAraat[m]: sorry, I'm out of ideas
<Prof_Birch> For ubuntu, if I unpack the ISO, where are the actuall distro files installed?
<Prof_Birch> I need to copy over the kernel, etc,etc
<AppAraat[m]> sarnold: heh no worries, I had a tough time finding an app that did that (hence why I made that Reddit thread) - I'm sure it's not a frequent usage case so no surprise that it's hard to find :)
<AppAraat[m]> Prof_Birch: kernel is located in /boot if I'm not mistaken
<Prof_Birch> is it just Packages.gz
<sarnold> no, Packages.gz is just metadata for apt
<Prof_Birch> Sorry, got discracted
<Prof_Birch> I need the packages, boot, and extlinux
<Prof_Birch> I see the filsystem.squashfs, vmlinuz, and initrd.gz
<Prof_Birch> is that what I am looking for? They're under the install folder
<leftyfb> Prof_Birch: what are you trying to do exactly?
<Prof_Birch> I was hoping to have ubuntu installed directly to my sdcard, using uboot as the bootloader
<Prof_Birch> but the ISOs are designed for the live env
<leftyfb> they're also not designed for arm
<Prof_Birch> I'm using the arm iso
<leftyfb> Prof_Birch: https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi
<Prof_Birch> that's the IoT distro, not the Arm server distro
<leftyfb> negative
<leftyfb> nothing on that page I just posted is for Ubuntu Core (IoT)
<Prof_Birch> Ah!
<Prof_Birch> The ubuntu IoT for Pi redirects you to that site
<Prof_Birch> but it says server on the pi site
<Prof_Birch> well then...
<Prof_Birch> I think it has what I need, since it's designed to run right off the SD. Thank you so much
<sarnold> Prof_Birch: try one of these instead http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/bionic/release-20200129.1/
<Prof_Birch> Oh, this is interesting
<BurntKangaroo> Hello, I am trying to unmount my ssd where I want to install Ubuntu. I tried sudo umount /dev/sda but I get an error stating umount : /cdrom : target busy.
<BurntKangaroo> Under Gparted, The sda is the ssd I have with the proper label and it shows 1.82 TiB
<BurntKangaroo> when I try to go forward with the installation, I only see the ubuntu boot usb as destination to install Ubuntu but not my ssd.
<BurntKangaroo> any help would be appreciated.
<robertparkerx> Thanks for always helping me.
<AppAraat[m]> uh... is https://askubuntu.com/ offline?
<Bashing-om> AppAraat[m]: i get "We are currently offline for maintenance" for the https://askubuntu.com/ link.
<AppAraat[m]> just when I needed it to tell me what "fatal error: X11/X.h: No such file or directory" meant :p
<Bashing-om> AppAraat[m]: From where do you see this ? As I generally wxpect "X11" directory in either /usr/share/X11/ or /etc/X11/ .
<Bashing-om> expect*
<AppAraat[m]> was trying to compile this: https://git.tartarus.org/?p=simon/xcopy.git;a=tree - I'm assuming it needs X11 header files but not sure.
<AppAraat[m]> and a vague memory tells me I should install some -dev packages, right?
<AppAraat[m]> BurntKangaroo: is there any other OS installed on it already?
<Bashing-om> AppAraat[m]: Ask us back up :)
<AppAraat[m]> hehe, oh all-knowing-IRC-hyvemind, please share your infinite wisdom!
<AnonymousPepper> Just a basic thing - how do I resize my root partition in 18.04? There's a bunch of empty space preceding it in gparted, but I obviously can't resize it while mounted, right? But there's no feature in gparted or anything I know to queue an action to be done on reboot, I don't think. Any help?
<AppAraat[m]> AnonymousPepper: what I'd do is 1. Make a backup first and 2. Use a live environment to resize it.
<AnonymousPepper> Oh, yeah, I can boot from my usb, can't I?
<AnonymousPepper> Duh.
<AnonymousPepper> Thanks!
<AppAraat[m]> yw :)
<marz_d`ghostman> I have two external monitors and one connects automatically via HDMI. The other one I'm planning on connecting via usb-c. Is there any package I need to install for it to work?
<alterjsive> google drive stopped working with online accounts :/
<alterjsive> sorry this is for kubuntu, not ubuntu
<raver> Hi, does anyone have an idea why apt search is suddenly extremely slow?
<raver> t.b.h it's a debian buster system.. ✌️
<badsektur> raver, you should change your ubuntu repo mirror
<raver> Thx I'll try that
<johnSmith65> Hi, im trying to install ubuntu 18.04 alongside windows 10 but it's not detecting it. I disabled both csm and fast boot but it still wont detect it
<johnSmith65> tried turning of secure boot too but i dont have that option in my bios
<raver> ```
<raver> deb http://httpredir.debian.org/debian...
<raver> ```
<raver> The server which is fine has
<raver> ```
<raver> deb http://deb.debian.org/debian...
<raver> ```
<raver> I'll look for a good direct mirror for my country (Germany)
<raver> Thanks 🙂
<ducasse> raver: please try #debian, we only support ubuntu⃣
<raver> thx, will do
<isomari> greetings, how can i run a script after all others services have been started?
<PEMapModder> I have problems booting ubuntu desktop 18.04 on my PC (installed several months ago). After typing password and clicking "sign in", I am stuck in a purple screen for a long time (more than half an hour).
<PEMapModder> So I rebooted the computer and booted ubuntu in Secure Mode, and the login works.
<PEMapModder> Under normal mode where it is stuck, I can SSH into my user from another machine. From the SSH, I ran `journalctl -b` and `systemctl status`, none of which showed any interesting result that seem to be relevant to my issue.
<PEMapModder> What other ways of diagnosis should I try?
<PEMapModder> when I set GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT to "" instead of "quiet splash" in /etc/default/grub, I get a black screen instead of purple screen, but there is still nothing interesting on the window.
<PEMapModder> on the screen*
<Lobao> hi i need some help, even though its for mint i think that you can help
<Lobao> : the max sensitivity on the mint slidebar is too low for me. what is the best way to set the sensitivity higher and permanent?
<EriC^^> PEMapModder: did you try creating a new user?
<mra90> after installation of ubuntu the screen is blinking, flipping and does all sort of weird things oO
<coffeeGhost> I think the `gopher` package is broken.
<mra90> coffeeGhost, no you think wrong
<mra90> I have fixed that
<mra90> or rather found a solution online ;]
<isomari> greetings, how can i run a script after all others services have been started?
<ducasse> !mint | Lobao
<ubottu> Lobao: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<coffeeGhost> mra90: when I get to certain pages in `gopher` rather than say forg, i will come to a menu item just by navigating up and down the page and it gets stuck on a menu item. i cannot move around. however, i can still bring up the previous menu and the help screen.
<Lobao> the script i put on /etc/rc.local isnt running on startup
<Lobao> what can i do?
<anddam> howdy
<anddam> I have an Ubuntu 19 system running in kvm, I put it in sleep by clicking the pause button at the password prompt after it locked due to inactivity
<anddam> now I do not know how to wake it up, anyu hint
<anddam> s/anyu hint/any hint?/
<ducasse> Lobao: try #linuxmint, we only support ubuntu
<anddam> ducasse: I'd gladly get some of that support
<anddam> I sent all the key combination from the kvm UI
<anddam> not sure what key is required in order to wake up from suspend
<kobelobster> Hello people. A few questions: I have Ubuntu on a Raspberry Pi on my home network. Since I don't want to enter details whenever I boot it I thought about setting no password and following these steps to enable auto-login https://askubuntu.com/a/819154. Additionally I want to disable ssh-login via password and only allow it via ssh key. Is it okay to remove the password from the user and activate auto-login if I only let
<kobelobster> people login through ssh with a key file?
<kobelobster> to be more precice: My question is: are there any security concerns with what I'm doing. Do I even need to remove the password to enable autologin?
<kobelobster> ubuntu server btw.
<oerheks> a server need no autologin, the services are not running under your user, right?
<kobelobster> oerheks, ah, so when it boots it automatically starts all the services anyway?
<oerheks> kobelobster, yes
<kobelobster> i at least didn't configure them manually to run under my user. so it should be the default setting
<kobelobster> ah, okay, makes sense, ty
<oerheks> for passwordless login ( with ssh keys) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring#Disable_Password_Authentication
<ducasse> kobelobster: if you only allow key logins, the user will not be asked for the password
<kobelobster> Thank you for the link. That's something I already did tho for my vps. I'm now installing home-assistant on ubuntu through docker instead of using hassos
<kobelobster> and was just wondering if the raspberry pi reboots, if i can use everything or have to login manually. thanks for your answer
<oerheks> have fun!
<kobelobster> ducasse, yes, that was my plan. I just thought that for all services (dchp/wpa_supplicant etc.) to start I need to login, that's why I wanted to remove the password and auto-login, but since it seems like it starts the services anyway, this is not needed anymore and i will just use ssh-key-file login only for additional sec reasons
<kobelobster> thank you oerheks
<kobelobster> anyone had any luck setting up docker for ubuntu 19.10? should be supported as zou can see here https://docs.docker.com/install/linux/docker-ce/ubuntu/ but am alwazs getting the errors that the packages don't exist
<yuri_kubuntu> Hello.
<kobelobster> every link i find is abouot people saying that 19.04/19.10 is not supported yet, but as for now it is
<kobelobster> hi yuri
<oerheks> use edge/test .. "the stable version of docker for Ubuntu 19.10 doesn’t exist yet."  https://medium.com/@Grigorkh/how-to-install-docker-on-ubuntu-19-10-60feae8fd382
<oerheks> one would use 18.04 LTS
<kobelobster> oerheks, i actually have test nightly stable and edge
<kobelobster> "deb [arch=amd64] https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu eoan stable nightly test"
<kobelobster> this is in my /etc/apt/sources.list
<kobelobster> And I found that article to, but 2 days ago docker merged it at least that it should be supported on 19.10
<oerheks> eoan = 20.04 LTS beta
<oerheks> for that, join #ubuntu+1 until release
<ducasse> eoan is 19.10
<ducasse> 20l04 is focal
<oerheks> oops
<ducasse> *20.04
<oerheks> my bad, sorry, i am human
<kobelobster> weird
<kobelobster> maybe i should've gone for ubuntu 18.04 lts
<kobelobster> i'm off for now now. ty
<oerheks> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<aivit> i want to backup a directory to google drive and ive been doing so with rclone, but the problem is i think plex has millions of files and its been taking days to back up. many small files and google drive limits you to like 3 files per second or something like that. essentially it would be much faster to upload 1 50gig file than a 50 gig folder with thousands of files. So what i want to know is is it possible to just make a cron to archive that
<aivit>  directory on a schedule and upload the updated archive? can archives be updated(add remove from an archive)?
<kobelobster> Hi. I added this content https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7Vzkgn5fDh/ to a new file /etc/systemd/system/dhclient.service and used systemctl enable dhclient.service
<deepfield> aivit: Why not tar archive each backup? or is it the archive process thats slowing things down?
<kobelobster> However, when I boot my wlan interface does not have an ip address assigned to it. Any idea why?
<kobelobster> i need to manually call dhclient {interfacename} and then it works, however i want it to happen automatically on boot
<aivit> i think the plex directory is 50 gigs deepfield
<oerheks> i think it is too much trouble making wifi work before login
<oerheks> it will expand boottime, and do nothing new.
<deepfield> aivit: I think you would write a small bash or python script to archive the files, run your googledrive backup commands and then schedule that in cron
<kobelobster> oerheks, I actually had it work on ubuntu 19.04, just now that i switched to ubuntu 18.04 it doesn't work anymore.
<aivit> yeah what i masking though is can archives change like that? can you add new files to a tar.bz2? like add new ones and remove old ones?
<oerheks> with network manager it is easy, just enable  "Available to all users" in wifi settings
<kobelobster> network manager gui? I'm running the server version with just cli
<aivit> like basically clone a directory at its current tate into an ever updating archive
<C0nundrum> Anyone know a good way to speed test a tmpfs volume without running into caching problems ?
<deepfield> avril: yes. 'tar -uvf' will update the archive with the newer files
<kobelobster> oerheks, when i check the status of the service it says active: inactive (dead) after boot. How would I debug the reason?
<kobelobster> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QjJdqGkrQK/
<kobelobster> Here's the output. it seems like all processes work tho, so how could it be inactive?
<aivit> will tar -uvf remove old ones deepfield?
<deepfield> aivit: No. It will just look for changed files and replace them. You would have to create a new archive as that would be the same as updating the new files and removing the old ones.
<aivit> ok cool
<deepfield> I've never actually done any backups like that though but it just seems like there would be no difference between the two
<deepfield> try doing both options and see what completes faster.
<aivit> ok cool
<kobelobster> oerheks, I fixed it. Apparently, on ubuntu 18.04 type of service for dhcp needs to be forking whereas on ubuntu 19.10 it was enough to set it to simple
<C0nundrum> Trying to figure out when tmpfs still seems slow
<kobelobster> is anyone running ubuntu on a nuc?
<N0Lif3> without fail, my Ubuntu machine always freezes if I leave it on for one or two days. The screen is stuck and I can't move my mouse cursor or type any commands (even tried all the special terminal/kill/reboot commands), is there a log file that I can find telling me why this is happening?
<BluesKaj> N0Lif3, /var/log/syslog is one
<grid-> hey
<N0Lif3> BluesKaj: do you see something here that may be the source of my computer freezing? I discovered it frozen just a little while ago and had to hold the power button to get it to turn off
<N0Lif3> https://i.imgur.com/XSeYIhK.png
<grid-> what is the default command to install postgres server on 	ubuntu 18.04.3 server
<leftyfb> grid-: what tutorial are you following?
<oerheks> i love our wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/postgresql.html
<grid-> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/postgresql.html
<grid-> yes
<leftyfb> grid-: you know how to configure, secure and manage a postgres database, but don't know how to install ubuntu packages or find and read documentation?
<grid-> leftyfb: i've not said i know that
<grid-> leftleg_: i pointed my eyes in first place to the website of postgres
<grid-> leftyfb: later i came to the url of oerheks
<grid-> oerheks: you are dutch?
<msalvatore> Is anyone else seeing timeouts from us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<grid-> leftyfb: i wanna test before i install it in production
<BluesKaj> N0Lif3, are you using energy saving options like screen energy saving or suspend after n minutes etc ?
<N0Lif3> I turned off all of the "power" stuff in the bios
<N0Lif3> and all of the power stuff in the settings is turned off too
<N0Lif3> I wish I could narrow down what the problem is. It sucks that I can't leave this machine running. It's weird, the system works. I can play games and render Blender projects, but it just randomly freezes completely after a day or two
<BluesKaj> N0Lif3, then I'm not sure what it could be
<compdoc> N0Lif3, freezing can be a hardware problem. bad ram, power supply, or disk drive
<compdoc> ram and disk are easy to check
<batfastad> Hi everyone. I'm trying to create a small fat32 image to use for booting from a uefi shell. I'm building the image in a docker container and as such I cannot `mount` a file created by `mkfs.fat -C` to add files (without giving additional privileges to the container)
<N0Lif3> I already did a full ram test with Memtest86, no errors
<batfastad> Is there a way to add files into a fat32 .img file without mounting it and copying manually?
<leftyfb> batfastad: no
<compdoc> N0Lif3, memtest86 is good
<compdoc> check you dirve's SMART info with the disk utility. look for reallocated sectors
<lotuspsychje> msalvatore: are you behind a router or firewall?
<N0Lif3> compdoc: the SSD is fairly new. I bought it last year. in the "SMART Data & Self-Tests" window in Disks, it says Overall Assessment "Disk is OK"
<compdoc> ssds still go bad, but ok.
<compdoc> cpu isnt overheating? fan inside the power supply is spinning?
<N0Lif3> fans are spinning. I was looking at it just yesterday. case fan and cpu fan are spinning. It tends to freeze when I leave the machine idle (doing nothing)
<msalvatore> lotuspsychje: i got it working. VPN issue. also, i discovered this: https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<N0Lif3> I did have a freeze when I was rendering a Blender project once though
<compdoc> N0Lif3, errors in the logs?
<N0Lif3> a big animation that was going for over an hour
<lotuspsychje> +1 msalvatore
<N0Lif3> https://i.imgur.com/XSeYIhK.png
<N0Lif3> that's my log from just a bit ago
<N0Lif3> I discovered my computer frozen again today
<compdoc> rizen
<N0Lif3> the 7am stuff was me hard-rebooting the computer
<N0Lif3> ryzen1600
<compdoc> *ryzen
<compdoc> which ubuntu?
<N0Lif3> 19.10
<compdoc> I wonder if that version is stable with ryzen
<N0Lif3> I've never tried another OS with this machine. I bought this Dell used last summer, really clean machine from a good owner.
<compdoc> hold on, Im asking some ppl
<N0Lif3> thanks, I might try to upgrade to the 20.04 beta and hope that solves things
<compdoc> 19.10 ok, or better to have 18.04?
<compdoc> ooops
<N0Lif3> heck, if 18.04 is more stable with Ryzen, I'll consider that
<compdoc> they said with 18.04 you need the newer 5.x kernel
<oerheks> 18.04 + HWE or 19.10 ..
<N0Lif3> I got Ubuntu 19.10 right now and these freezes keep happening
<compdoc> the psu is new?
<oerheks> check for a bios update?
<N0Lif3> bios is fully updated.
<compdoc> what if you boot ubuntu live from a usb stick, and see if it freezes? if not, its some software you installed
<pragmaticenigma> That would have been my suggestion too... Run the live USB instance and see if it chokes
<olspookishmagus> is there a way to PIN/HOLD a specific "release" from changing? like I don't want to upgrade from 16.04 but I want other packages to be updated if that's possible
<olspookishmagus> I want to stay on the 16.04 relerase
<leftyfb> olspookishmagus: do nothing
<leftyfb> olspookishmagus: that said, 16.04 will no longer be supported come 2021 unless you pay for ESM
<N0Lif3> I'll try running it off of a usb stick and see if it still freezes. I don't really have weird software running though.
<anon9090> Hello, I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04 on my laptop. I have a nvidia 1660 ti card. I'm not able to get my second monitor working, it is not being detected at all. Could someone please help me out?
<anon9090> xrandr --listmonitorsMonitors: 1 0: +*eDP-1 1920/382x1080/215+0+0  eDP-1This is the output of xrandr.
<anon9090> Is there anything i can do?
<pragmaticenigma> N0Lif3: Easier than a reinstall... typically software doesn't take days to cause a fault... My thoughts is that you have a failing piece of hardware, and left unchecked, you will probably find the time between freezes get shorter and shorter
<pragmaticenigma> anon9090: If you disconnect the working monitor, does the second monitor start to work?
<anon9090> I'm on a laptop. But the second monitor works on my windows installation
<oerheks> some laptops have a FN + screen key, internal, external, both
<anon9090> doesn't seem to be the case with mine, in my display settings the second display is not detected at all
<anon9090> pragmaticenigma i'm on a laptop. But the second monitor works on my windows installation
<adrian_1908> 20.04 LTS doesn't look to be moving to Wayland by default, right?
<tomreyn> N0Lif3: which mainboard do you have there? can you post the single line of output retruned by      journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<tomreyn> !20.04 | adrian_1908: no, but please note the last part here
<ubottu> adrian_1908: no, but please note the last part here: Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: This is a support channel, run by volunteers. The volunteers know and have access to the same resources as you do
<N0Lif3> tomreyn: Dell Inc. Inspiron 5675/0XFRWW, BIOS 1.3.7 03/14/2018
<tomreyn> N0Lif3: and that's the latest bios?!
<adrian_1908> Cool, thanks!
<N0Lif3> yep, I wish it had newer bios. I was hoping to upgrade from the Ryzen1600 to something like a 2600, but due to Dell not doing anymore bios updates for it, I'm pretty much stuck with this
<N0Lif3> I don't think a motherboard board would be impossible, but it's a lot of work.
<tomreyn> hmm indeed, that's weird for a ryzen system
<N0Lif3> motherboard swap*
<N0Lif3> I'm not complaining. I got this machine for a really good price
<N0Lif3> still, the freezes after 1-2 days does suck really hard though
<tomreyn> N0Lif3: are you booting in legacy bios or uefi mode?
<N0Lif3> uefi
<puro> hello
<tomreyn> N0Lif3: which version of memtest86 have you used to test the ram, how many cacles have you run, were there any errors?
<tomreyn> *cYcles
<N0Lif3> the newest free version, I did the full 4pass 13stage test, zero errors
<Lobao> is ubuntu more stable than its flavours?
<tomreyn> N0Lif3: memtest86 (which is in ubuntu) or memtest86+ (which you'd need to download separately)?
<N0Lif3> I didn't know there was a builtin one, I retrieved one from their website
<pragmaticenigma> N0Lif3: While I don't see a Bios update for that system... I do see a lot of firmware updates to for the SATA controllers and NVME... have those been installed?
<oerheks> Lobao, as stable as all official flavors i guess
<oerheks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<tomreyn> Lobao: the foundation and kernel are the same,there should not be any differences there. flavours can use different graphical desktops which can mean they are a little differently there (only)
<tomreyn> N0Lif3: whose website?
<anon9090> any articles/resources for getting a second monitor working with my fresh ubuntu installation?
<N0Lif3> pragmaticenigma: I haven't gone out of my way to install any drivers. I let Ubuntu do all the drivers for me
<pragmaticenigma> N0Lif3: These aren't drivers
<N0Lif3> tomreyn: https://www.memtest86.com/
<Lobao> do you guys prefer ubuntu default or its flavours?
<oerheks> wrong chnnel for polling
<pragmaticenigma> Lobao: This is a support channel, if you have an issue with Ubuntu or one of it's supported applications, this is the place to ask
<pragmaticenigma> Lobao: For everything else, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for polls and asking other's opinions
<Lobao> oh ok, im sorry
<oerheks> anon, you did install nvidia drivers?
<tomreyn> N0Lif3: have you loaded "(optimized) vendor defaults" on the bios to revert any customiuzations you had made?
<Phruis> can i change the default "Music" bookmark name and location in Gnome?
<anon9090> oerheks i tried installing through nvidia's official website. before i installed it, the second monitor was detected but it was black, with my mouse pointer visible when i moved it over. But now it doesn't detect at all
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis: No, you can remove the Music folder and then create a symbolic link to the desired location of your music collection call "Music" in your home folder
<N0Lif3> I could try that again. I'm not sure. last thing I did in the bios was disable all the power saving/sleep features because I thought that was causing problems
<tomreyn> N0Lif3: indeed there may be a power related setting which could cause what you're seeing
<tomreyn> N0Lif3: you want to set the value of "typical current", if you have that
<Phruis> i see guess it is hard coded, why don't they call it Audio instead of music then that folder categorically can store more things withing making your home folder too messy?
<oerheks> anon9090, please use the drivers from the driver menu, in software-sources.
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis: we're volunteers here, you'd have to track down the Gnome developers to ask that question
<oerheks> just type driver in search, and the tool pops up
<tomreyn> N0Lif3: "power supply common current idle" or similar would be the option name
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis: And in no way are you required to keep the Music folder. You can always create your own folders, and I believe add them as a favorite
<anon9090> oerheks yeah Software and Updates tool right?
<tomreyn> N0Lif3: this is a non-default setting, and not all ryzen1 boards nor all bios versions have it
<Phruis> pragmaticenigma, sure sure i know but just sharing thoughts is all
<oerheks> anon9090, yes
<oerheks> Phruis, pretty easy to find https://sites.google.com/site/installationubuntu/tweaking-ubuntu/change-the-location-of-subfolders-in-your-home-partition
<oerheks> edit that user-dirs.dirs file…
<oerheks> logout, login
<tomreyn> N0Lif3: on some other boards you'd need to set "power supply idle control" to "typical current idle".
<Phruis> oerheks, cool
<anon9090> oerheks under additional drivers, i can see two optioons listed. One for nvidia (using Nvidia driver metapackage ) and one for Intel (this driver is not working)
<jayjo> I've been getting the 'partial upgrade' notification for the last week, looks like a 3kb file of LLVM C++ Standard Library is unchecked and can't be checked. Is this something to be concerned about? How can I go about a fix?
<N0Lif3> tomreyn: well, turning off all the power stuff didn't do it. I did go in there and Loaded Optimal Defaults. Hoping that does something
<anon9090> oerheks i can see three options under Nvidia - driver-435 (tested, proprietary), driver 430 (proprietery) and X.Org X server using nouveau
<myself> ooh I've been meaning to ask about that partial upgrade thing. Ever since I installed qgis my upgrades have been partial, and uninstalling doesn't seem to have helped.
<oerheks> anon9090, for that 1660, go for 435?
<tomreyn> N0Lif3: this is what i (have to) do on a X370 Taichi with ryzen 1800X: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FDQBnGdPWG/
<anon9090> oerheks currently thats the one selected
<compdoc> the motherboard on this system died a few days ago, and I'm still going through the bios settngs. so many options
<N0Lif3> tomreyn: "@reboot /sbin/modprobe msr && /usr/sbin/wrmsr -a 0xC0010292 true" this fixes your freezing? heck, I'll try
<tomreyn> N0Lif3: it does, yes, but note that MSR stands for *machine specific* register.
<tomreyn> and so far i can't be certain this is actually the specific problem you'Re dealing with, unfortunately Ryzen v1 had a couple different issues on different board and bios variants and versions.
<N0Lif3> do I have to find my specific msr value to put in place there?
<Phruis> oerheks, that worked perfect thank you
<tomreyn> N0Lif3: i would not know, you'd need to check with dell, i guess.
<tomreyn> N0Lif3: ubuntu 16.04 was supported on this system apparently. so if you had a 16.04 installation running on it and it showed the same issues, this would more likely be an acceptable basline for getting support from dell (and hopefully any fixes they'd come up with there would also work around those problems on 18.04 LTS and later)
<tomreyn> (could be a usb stick installation you just boot form)
<tomreyn> N0Lif3: this is what the msr cron job is based on: https://www.reddit.com/user/roandama/comments/eaanxp/need_some_help_with_c6_powerstate_and_msr/
<N0Lif3> tomreyn: that guy didn't seem to have it figured out despite giving instructions
<tomreyn> N0Lif3: i concur, but this discusses a script zenstates.py, which reads and sets the msr
<tomreyn> and, well, it does work for me, and not using it makes this system freeze as well
<N0Lif3> so ./zenstates.py --c6-disable ?
<tomreyn> yes this should work as well if you're hitting *this* issue.
<tomreyn> C6 is one of a couple of power saving modes the CPU can be put into. or in this case, cannot, or not safely.
<tomreyn> you really just need to disable C6 *Package*, not C6 *Core*, though.
<N0Lif3> I seem to have the same problem as the reddit-guy, modprobe msr does nothing. I'm in root terminal (su)
<tomreyn> "does nothing" meaning there is no output when you run it?
<tomreyn> if so, then it actually did something, namely it loaded the module successfully, which you can verify using "lsmod | grep msr"
<N0Lif3> correct. "modprobe msr" has no output, then when I run "./zenstates.py --c6-disable" then it says OSError: msr module not loaded (run modprobe msr)"
<tomreyn> are you running the script using sudo?
<N0Lif3> im already in su, but I tried sudo on top of that and it's the same
<N0Lif3> that grep msr says "msr 16384 0"
<tomreyn> see the issues reported against this github repo
<tomreyn> also if you click on insghts -> network you'll see several forks of this script, maybe some of them work around this issue.
<bratchley> having some weird dnsmasq issues. I'm forwarding the ".localdev" domain to the dnsmasq that libvirt manages for the VM's, and when I start a VM, the DNS entry gets populated for a little bit of time but then for some reason after about five minutes it just drops out and the libvirt DNS starts saying "NXDOMAIN"
<bratchley> not sure why it would only temporarily work
<bratchley> like this is my virt network config: https://dpaste.org/7O8T and this is the output I'm seeing: https://dpaste.org/UVO4/raw
<bratchley> updated the bash output: https://dpaste.org/7tTK#
<magic_ninja> will ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 user@server.address create an open port on my computer? Or will it only be accessible from the local host?
<tomreyn> anything that can connect to localhost on this computer will be able to connect to it.
<magic_ninja> tomreyn, but no outside machines will be able to
<tomreyn> magic_ninja: not on supported ubuntu releases with supported kernels and standard user space, i'd say.
<tomreyn> unless you go to lengths to make it possible.
<tomreyn> but don't rely just on me, test it!
<magic_ninja> tomreyn, thanks for that info, appreciate it.
<pragmaticenigma> bratchley: That sounds like a TTL (time to live) issue, possible that something needs to repush that entry every few minutes?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Hi
<UndefinedIsNotAF> i have a problem on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, im in the right place to get help?
<oerheks> UndefinedIsNotAF, no.
<ducasse> !12.04 | UndefinedIsNotAF
<ubottu> UndefinedIsNotAF: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<oerheks> 12.04 is EOL. dead.
<oerheks> good luck with that.
<tonyt> UndefinedIsNotAF since that version is at it end of life cycle i dont think you are going to be able to get any support for it in here
<UndefinedIsNotAF> i mean 18.04 LTS*
<UndefinedIsNotAF> !18.04 | UndefinedIsNotAF
<ubottu> UndefinedIsNotAF, please see my private message
<UndefinedIsNotAF> wut?
<oerheks> oh, a huge difference
<ducasse> post your probem, be specific
<ducasse> *problem
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I'm trying to hack a proprietary software and use it on Ubuntu. I wanna know what are my option to run potentially infected/bad code on my Ubuntu. Docker ? Virtualbox ? something like Windows Sandbox on Windows 10 ?
<leftyfb> UndefinedIsNotAF: what kernel are you running? Run: uname -a
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I'm asking this because I know the crack software that i need to use is infected by a ransomware or something bad like this
<leftyfb> UndefinedIsNotAF: ok, nevermind. Please go elsewhere for help. We don't help with people pirating software.
<UndefinedIsNotAF> 5.3.0-32-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP
<ducasse> UndefinedIsNotAF: we don't support running crcked software
<oerheks> silly cracks.. why?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> forget this part, just help me to find a good tools, ok? :)
<leftyfb> UndefinedIsNotAF: go, seek help elsewhere
<UndefinedIsNotAF> thats not cool, guys :/
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I'm sad now..
<oerheks> you are not cool, bye!
<UndefinedIsNotAF> where i can get help elsewhere?
<ducasse> some would say neither is pirwting software
<leftyfb> UndefinedIsNotAF: not our problem. Good bye
<leftyfb> UndefinedIsNotAF: try not stealing software
<UndefinedIsNotAF> why?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> softwares should be free, thats not the GNU philosophy?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Stallman stuff
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I read badly the GNU website ? :/
<pragmaticenigma> UndefinedIsNotAF: It no longer matters what purpose you have here. This channel is for supporting Ubuntu and its offical software packages. It is not a place for seeking out suggestions, recommendations or opinions about what tools to use or are best for a purpose.
<oerheks> you are wasting valuable time
<oerheks> ours*
<UndefinedIsNotAF> pragmaticenigma: thanks for your pragmatic answer
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Do I need to leave the channel?
<ducasse> no, but please don't ask for help with illegal activities
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I never ask for help with llegal activities
<sgt_chuckles> best software I've used in a while: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/01/new-stress-test-linux-app
<pragmaticenigma> sgt_chuckles: not here please... use #ubuntu-offtopic to post articles you think others would be interested in
<mbnt> Hi, I have some wine related questions for Ubuntu, may I ask them here or is that a faux pas?
<Ben64> if they're about getting stuff working in wine, #winehq would be the place
<oerheks> mbnt, join #winehq for application help
<mbnt> Ahh, faux pas
<mbnt> Apologies for the violaation and harm
<oerheks> np, you are nice
<Ben64> no harm done
<gbit86_> So I am monitoring IBUS with a command that watches for this Emoji status, which is apparently an indicator that the caret is blinking inside of a widget or element of an app. Any ideas of a c program/example of hooking into this directly? https://pastebin.com/BXCV4cLz
<gbit86_> Am I in the normal channel or unregged?
<gbit86_> nm, looks like I am in the normal channel
<tonyt> normak
<tonyt> normal
<sweb> i have client that dosnt support Socks/http proxy. it's just support custom dns server. which application could help me to rewrite any A record and pass to socks proxy on my network for by pass ISP block rules.
<kinghat> anyone using shellcheck? the binary in the bionic repo is pretty out of date. are you manually installing a more recent version?
<leftyfb> !latest | kinghat
<ubottu> kinghat: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Hey
<UndefinedIsNotAF> why Ubuntu Gnome is no longer maintained?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> for people who dislike unity, and just want pure Gnome experience, how to do it?
<leftyfb> UndefinedIsNotAF: install Ubuntu
<oerheks> currently ubuntu-desktop = gnome3, unity is no longer default
<UndefinedIsNotAF> it look like unity by default
<leftyfb> UndefinedIsNotAF: it's not unity. It's gnome3 where you can customize it to your liking with gnome extensions
<oerheks> sudo snap install 0ad jgalaxian scummvm glimpse-editor urban-terror micropolis liveforspeed ponysay bombsquad openspades os-runes liko-12 sdlpop warzone2100 hedgewars
<leftyfb> oerheks: that won't work here :)
<Thermoriax> I'm almost afraid to ask what ponysay does.
<UndefinedIsNotAF> leftyfb: cool, thanks
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Thermoriax: what is ponysay?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Thermoriax: is this like sl or cowsay?
<Thermoriax> UndefinedIsNotAF: It appears to be cowsay for bronies.
<UndefinedIsNotAF> hahaha
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Thermoriax: in my opinion the Nyancat bashrc PS1 is the best...
<lighterowl> hi there. I'm using Ubuntu 19.10 and enabled hugepages via "default_hugepagesz=1G hugepagesz=1G hugepages=36" kernel parameters. unfortunately, hibernating fails with systemd reporting "Failed to suspend system. System resumed again: Cannot allocate memory". turning off hugepages support makes the system hibernate properly. where can I report this?
<newdimension> I'm running Ubuntu 19.10 on a VM. As such eventually the VM time gets out of sync. How can I force Ubuntu to update its time? I went to Settings > About Date & Time and I can't seem to toggle Automatic Date & Time. It untoggles itself
<Sbur3> Anyone out there willing to help me resolve an E: <DOCTYPE> error message?
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: Remember me and my problem?
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: Slept since then; remind me ?
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: E: Type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Sbur3> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<oerheks> really, medibuntu ? that is EOL for ages
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: medibuntu has been dead for years :(
<oerheks> 11.10 ...
<sixwheeledbeast> !DOCTYPE is a html tag no idea why that would be in apt?
<Sbur3>  Bashing-om: oerheks: I don't remember anything having been changed, but I can't update software and my awareness of the problem came from a search for libdvdcss.so.2
<oerheks> remove that list and you are fine
<Sbur3> sixwheeledbeast: oerheks: Bashing-om: I don't know what messed up and I'm a relative novice at this kind of thing
<oerheks> for dvd, see the dvd page on the wiki
<Sbur3> oerheks: How do I remove that list?
<Sbur3> oerheks: Is it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<oerheks> sudo rm ...
<Sbur3> oerheks: So I imagine that it is in /etc/  ...
<Bashing-om> shaggysi0: In particular ' sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list ' .
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: ^^ sorry shaggysi0 - not paying attention :(
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: Can you tell me if that "-rf" would do anything if I have already done the rm without that?
<Bashing-om> Sbur3: I doubt it dis anything - look: ' ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d '.
<Bashing-om> dis/did*
<DarkByD3sign> Hi all, I need some assistance with Ubuntu and more specifically parted. I'm trying to create a torrentbox with an Odroid N2 and a USB3 harddrive but I'm having massive issues I keep getting the following error: /dev/sda1 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here! Does anyone have a spare 5-10 minutes to assist me please?
<sixwheeledbeast> You will need to unmount the partition if you want to modify it.
<DarkByD3sign> sixwheeledbeast, thank you.
<Sbur3> Bashing-om: I have looked for the wiki for libdvdcss, but can't seem to find what I'm looking for and need
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Sbur3> oerheks: I must not have activated the right repos for libdvd-pkg, cuz I can't find it
#ubuntu 2020-02-16
<nooodlesnodes> so whats the way to dual boot with secure boot again? partition an efi parttion then point the bios to .efi?
<jschwalbe> any help with .local addresses not working? i can successfully resolve the .local address with nslookup but then ping fails! what gives?   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QpWWZpTyZk/
<gbit86_> Anyone know of a c program example of using gdbus to grab a simple property value and/or subscribe to changes to it?
<gbit86_> I really want to write something fairly quickly, but in C and haven't yet found a good example that I can get up in running in a few minutes.
<_myst_> Hi, can you guys help out please & thanks in advance. thanks inadvance, Ive just installed eos, for daughters pc. I need to configure my network, to use 192.168.1.111. Ive been randomly dropping out. at this moment I'm using 192.168.1.1.119.know have a working network on the pc, as I have been randomly dropping out
<leftyfb> gbit86_: please stop asking. This is a bit beyond the scope of this channel. Try #ubuntu-devel
<leftyfb> !eos | _myst_
<gbit86_> sure, thanks.
<_myst_> elementary
<leftyfb> _myst_: Sorry, but we can only support Ubuntu here. Not other distros like eos.
<_myst_> elementary is ubuntu
<_myst_> but ill go if its an issue
<leftyfb> _myst_: it is not Ubuntu. It is a fork of ubuntu with lots of changes we cannot support. Sorry
<_myst_> cheers..
<CaptainBlackton> <sarnold>, thanks for that link! I will take a look! Sorry, I missed that message before with all the activity here!
<CaptainBlackton> And BTW, does anyone know of a good IRC client for Android? I haven't found a reliable one yet.
<lotuspsychje> CaptainBlackton: ask in the android channel
<puff`> Good evening.  I'm trying to get an external monitor working with thinkpad t580 running ubuntu 18.  I opened Settings/Display but it's not showing the external monitor.
<leftyfb> !yy.mm | puff`
<ubottu> puff`: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<puff`> leftyfb: 18,04
<puff`> leftyfb: 18.04
<kristian_on_linu> hi
<kristian_on_linu> it looks like my webcam is totally dead ... T520, 18.04
<anon>  jusbu
<kristian_on_linu> cheers
<kristian_on_linu> my webcam is showing all black, this is ubuntu 18.10, running on a T520
<lotuspsychje> kristian_on_linu: ubuntu 18.10 is end of life
<kristian_on_linu> I just can't get a picture anywhere
<lotuspsychje> kristian_on_linu: please install a supported version from this channels topic
<kristian_on_linu> sorry, I was too fast there
<kristian_on_linu> it's 18.04
<lotuspsychje> kristian_on_linu: wich kernel version are you on currently, and is your system up to date?
<kristian_on_linu> Linux version 5.3.0-28-generic
<kristian_on_linu> should be up to date also
<lotuspsychje> kristian_on_linu: is there light enough in your room, to make your webcam pick image up too?
<kristian_on_linu> yeah
<lotuspsychje> allright
<lotuspsychje> kristian_on_linu: did that webcam work on other ubuntu versions or previous kernels?
<kristian_on_linu> this is my first install
<kristian_on_linu> just got the computer refurbished
<lotuspsychje> kristian_on_linu: ok, can you pastebin your dmesg please?
<kristian_on_linu> I *may* have tested it before I flushed Windows, but I can't remember 100%
<kristian_on_linu> sure
<kristian_on_linu> https://paste.ee/p/2gTlP
<kristian_on_linu> here's lsusb: https://paste.ee/p/Rm5BU
<lotuspsychje> lookin
<lotuspsychje> kristian_on_linu: seems like dmesg is recognizing webcam, but there are few errors too like these: uvcvideo 1-1.6:1.0: Entity type for entity Camera 1 was not initialized!
<kristian_on_linu> hurm
<lotuspsychje> kristian_on_linu: you trying with cheese i presume?
<kristian_on_linu> yes
<lotuspsychje> kristian_on_linu: could you try a test with kamoso please?
<kristian_on_linu> installing it now
<lotuspsychje> kristian_on_linu: while we are testing around with webcam, please also open a: journalctl -f
<lotuspsychje> never know we catch more useful errors
<kristian_on_linu> QQmlApplicationEngine failed to load component
<kristian_on_linu> kamoso output
<lotuspsychje> program doesnt start?
<kristian_on_linu> it does not
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<lotuspsychje> worked here
<kristian_on_linu> full output coming up
<kristian_on_linu> https://paste.ee/p/C6GpS
<lotuspsychje> kristian_on_linu: i see your bios is also from 06/14/2018 could be also good to check f there are more latest ones available
<kristian_on_linu> it's the newest one
<lotuspsychje> kristian_on_linu: my webcam here is also a chicony, and the image is also black on cheese, when there's not enough light in the room, you sure you doublechecked that?
<lotuspsychje> kristian_on_linu: in cheese preferences, make sure its also set on your chicony
<kristian_on_linu> the camera is grayed out there
<kristian_on_linu> it says "integrated camera" but grayed out
<lotuspsychje> mine says: chicony USB2.0 camera
<lotuspsychje> also greyed out
<lotuspsychje> kristian_on_linu: can you try starting cheese from terminal please
<kristian_on_linu> I just get this: Theme parsing error: cheese.css:7:35: The style property GtkScrollbar:min-slider-length is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed in a future version
<kristian_on_linu> does not sound critical
<kristian_on_linu> any ideas, lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> kristian_on_linu: im thinking
<lotuspsychje> kristian_on_linu: an idea could be testing another ubuntu version from a liveusb, to compare things, rule out its a kernel issue
<kristian_on_linu> some other day
<kristian_on_linu> morning here :)
<kristian_on_linu> but thanks for the help
<kristian_on_linu> see ya
<white_magic> hey guys, does anyone know of a window manager that can handle shortcuts/action like this: alt+e => move windows to the top right corner of the screen. alt + 4 => move windows to the right half of the screen. Alt + 3 => center windows & resize to 75%
<ZPQ> white_magic: i3?
<white_magic> ZPQ: I suppose i3 would allow that, as well?
<white_magic> I'm somewhat not a fan of tiling window managers - especially because what I'm looking for deprecates them somewhat
<ZPQ> white_magic: I have never used it
<white_magic> while maintaining the typical buttons..
<white_magic> wow it looks like the qtile wm has been updated
<white_magic> i think i'm going back to that
<coffeeGhost> Hello, I think there's something wrong with the gopher client for Ubuntu. If you get to a link on certain pages you can't scroll up or down anymore.
<Deknos> hi, i want to update the flatpak packages, but i cannot, i get a warning "Warning: org.freedesktop.Platform.openh264 not installed".. any idea what it means?
<jdosio> howdy
<jdosio> anyone here using quassel ?
<jdosio> i seem to be having some troble, none of my hui windows seem to work
<jdosio> like when i right click anything the window that pops up is empty
<jdosio> or when i click on File or View etc...
<jdosio> anyone ever have a similar prob?
<tomreyn> Deknos: you probably need to install this package, and probably need to find a source providing it, too.
<tomreyn> !bug | coffeeGhost
<ubottu> coffeeGhost: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> jdosio: ^ you, too. look for existing bug reports first before you file one using ubuntu-bug.
<Deknos> tomreyn, it seems to be a bug which will be fixed shortly "hopefully"
<tomreyn> Deknos: so you found a bug repor ton it on luanchpad.net?
<tomreyn> Deknos: so you found a bug report on it on launchpad.net?
<aivit> if i want to add new files(update) to an existing tar.bz2 that was created with 'tar -cvjSf', it's 'tar -ufv'?
<jdosio> tomreyn: which package ?
<tomreyn> aivit: try -uvjSf
<aivit> thanks
<tomreyn> aivit: -f needs to be the last option since it need to follow the archive name
<tomreyn> aivit: j indicated bzip2 compression, you specified it previously, so may need to specifiy it again
<tomreyn> jdosio: "dpkg -S quassel"  should tell
<tomreyn> my guess is on "quassel"
<aivit> 'Cannot update compressed archives' tomreyn
<tomreyn> aivit: then you'll have to append, not update
<aivit> how do i do that?
<tomreyn> aivit: as the man page explains ;)
<tomreyn> !man | aivit
<ubottu> aivit: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> this is an easier task now than the previous one, i think you can work this out with a quick look at the man page.
<aivit> so -vjSf?
<aivit> i mean rvjSf
<aivit> ?
<tomreyn> sounds good to me, give it a try
<aivit> tar -rvjSf /data/backups/bin.tar.bz2 /data/bin/ tar: Cannot update compressed archives
<tomreyn> looks like i'm clueless, sorry.
<jdosio> tomreyn: should tell what ? it showed all the pakages i have named quassel no ?
<aivit> gotcha
<tomreyn> aivit: so i guess you'll need to rebuild the archive, i.e. extract the existing one, then add to it.
<tomreyn> aivit: so i guess you'll need to rebuild the archive, i.e. extract the existing one, then add files to the unpacked archive (directory), then re-compress it.
<aivit> i see
<kobelobster> Good morning to all of you. :) I have a problem where I need support, but the hard part is that I don't know WHERE it's wrong. I have a Raspberry Pi with Ubuntu Server running at my home network and a VPS with Ubuntu Server at a hosting server. The Raspberry Pi has an OpenVPN Client and the VPS an OpenVPN Server. The Client is connected to the Server (I can see it in /var/log/openvpn/openvpn-status.log) and I want to
<kobelobster> forward requests to the VPS with Port 9000 to the VPN client. However, it always times out like it doesn't forward the request. I have net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1 set in sysctl and https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HFkyP973fY/ this is my before.rules of ufw. HOw do I know what is wrong?
<tomreyn> somehow i was certain tar could just concat a new compressed archive to an existing compressed archive, but i guess i was wrong.
<tomreyn> aivit: ^
<aivit> i'll come up with another way to backup
<tomreyn> jdosio: dpkg -S shows packages you have installed that contain files named "quassel"
<tomreyn> jdosio: see -S / --search in the dpkg-query(1) man page
<jdosio> what am i looking for though ?
<jdosio> like i see all of the packages
<tomreyn> jdosio: you asked "which package?" which i think you asked meaning to understand which package you should look for existing bug reports for, and exeventually file a bug report against?
<jdosio> ah
<jdosio> gotcha
<tomreyn> tomreyn: dpkg -S $(which quassel)     should tell you which package provides the "quassel" command
<tomreyn> jdosio: ^ hehe, i'm talking to myself already
<Deknos> tomreyn, no i asked in #flatpak
<tomreyn> jdosio: once you found out the (binary) package this way, you can look at https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/quassel (this is for "bionic"=18.04 LTS), to find out the "Source (package)". source packages are what bugs are filed and tracked against, and what binary packages (those you download and install most of the time) are built from.
<kobelobster> re
<kobelobster> hope no one answered me yet and i missed it :D
<kobelobster> since it's a bigger topic i created a serverfault question: https://serverfault.com/questions/1003256/forward-requests-for-specific-port-to-vpn-client
<tomreyn> Deknos: i see, so this may suggest it's a bug in flatpak itself, upstream, which may not get fixed in ubuntu until either you file a bug report against ubuntu about it (unless someone else already did) or a new ubuntu release becomes available which will contain the fixed upstream version - and you upgrade to this newer ubuntu release.
<Deknos> yeah, it's a bug upstream already noticed. it will be fixed 'hopefully' when flatpak is updated.
<Deknos> therefore i did not file any report in ubuntu.
<tomreyn> jdosio: so note how it says " [ Source: quassel  ] " on top of this page, which means the *source* package is also called "quassel". now knowing this you can click on the "Bug Reports" link on the same page and look for an existing, matching bug report. or, if there is none there, you can file one against the source package by running, in a temrinal, ubuntu-bug quassel
<tomreyn> Deknos: my point is that upstream bug fixes don't get backported to existing ubuntu releases unless someone points out the need for it, and someone else actually does it.
<tomreyn> (could also be the same person)
<jdosio_> weird
<jdosio> a
<jdosio> darn what'd i do
<jdosio_> a
<tomreyn> Deknos: i.e. you won't get this fixed "flatpak" version until you upgrade to a newer ubuntu release which comes with the version of the "flatpak" command which contains this fix. another approach may ber to use a PPA which makes newer versions available on your existing ubuntu release.
<Deknos> hrm, thanks for the hint.
<Deknos> i'll think i make an PPA for it.
<tomreyn> jdosio / jdosio_: i don't think we have the means to tell you. you're currently connected here with two separate clients from the same IP address
<tomreyn> Deknos: if this was new to you then "make a PPA" is probably not what you want to do, since it's not *that* easy to get started with packaging .deb's, the bug report may be much easier to do.
<coffeeGhost> ubottu: i'll try and get around that...
<ubottu> coffeeGhost: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> !ppa | Deknos: you could look for an existing PPA, though, see the link at the end of this
<ubottu> Deknos: you could look for an existing PPA, though, see the link at the end of this: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> more like the middle, this lets you search PPAs: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<tomreyn> kobelobster: are those actually tcp packets, not udp or even lower layers?
<kobelobster> tomreyn, how do I find this out?
<tomreyn> kobelobster: personally, if i had to setup a VPN nowadays between endpoints i control myself i'd be using wireguard nowadays - so much easier.
<JebJed> f
<kobelobster> i chose openvpn bc a co-worker used it as well and he could assisit me, however it's sunday and he can't :D
<Deknos> i think doing ppas for existing packages (if there aren't too many dependencies) is not very hard. years back i did some debian packaging for my last company.
<tomreyn> kobelobster: you'd find out which traffic you're using by either inspecting traffic you generate (tcpdump/tshark/wireshark) or, maybe better to start with, by reviewing your openvpn configuration and actually ensuring you understang what these options mean.
<Deknos> but looking for existing ppas is definitely easier and always the first step ^^
<tomreyn> Deknos: ah cool, sorry for assuming that packaging would be more difficult to you, looks like i guessed wrong there.
<kobelobster> tomreyn, you mean access {ip}:9000 and check with wireshark what's incoming on the server?
<Deknos> tomreyn, no problem! i think you are a very nice helpful person :)
<Deknos> and thank you for your help :)
<Deknos> people like you are always underappreciated :)
<tomreyn> kobelobster: rather use openvpn to encapsulate traffic and see how it tries to do so.
<littlekimmy> how do I open .AppImage file
<littlekimmy> .Appimage file is not opening
<tomreyn> Deknos: :) you're welcome, especially after those words.
<kobelobster> tomreyn, i think i should take your second advice point and ensure understanding what it means since i don't really understand 50% of what you're saying :D
<tomreyn> kobelobster: yes, it's certainly a better approach to understand your existing configurations first of all, if you'll continue using openvpn (which is generally fine)
<kobelobster> tomreyn, i mean i'm not married to openvpn. privacytools.io also recommends wireguard. it's just that i'm totally new in this part of linux. i mostly use linux for software development, but then linux is just the os to run software on, not an os to run services on. and i simply wanted to get a raspberry pi locally running fast with access from outside and hoped it would be done by following a simple digitalocean tutorial
<kobelobster> however, it feels like something has to be wrong with firewall settings right? since the client IS connected to the server, so at that end, everything seems okay?
<tomreyn> littlekimmy: if this is an ubuntu system, i'd rather look for a different packaging format for the software you're trying to install, or even consider a different software which is available in the more common packaging formats. if those really don't seem like suitable options, you can read up here on how to make use of the .appimage file:  https://itsfoss.com/use-appimage-linux/
<tomreyn> kobelobster: hmm, maybe i didn'T read thoroughly, let me re-read what you posted to serverfault.
<kobelobster> tomreyn, thahnk you for your help and support so far
<tomreyn> kobelobster: is 37.201.227.34:9000 the public ip address of your fritzbox?
<kobelobster> tomreyn, yes and the client connected to the vpn server
<kobelobster> at least, that's why i used it
<kobelobster> you can see the same ip in the openvpn client clist and the before.rules of ufw
<tomreyn> kobelobster: but these ufw firewall rules you posted are configured on the VPS which is hosted soemwhere else?
<kobelobster> Correct. So I have a raspberry Pi at home with a vpn client and a vps SERVER (with the ufw rules) somewhere else
<kobelobster> And I want to forward any requests to the vps to port 9000 to the raspberry pi, i.e. to the vpn client
<kobelobster> tomreyn, I don't have a static/public ipv4 address, that's why I'm going the alternative route through the vpn
<tomreyn> so unless i'm misunderstanding it you're trying, on the VPS, to rereourte ingress traffic to its port 9000 to the fritzbox, but you'r enot doing this through the vpn but through the internet
<kobelobster> Yes, you're correct about what I'm trying.
<tomreyn> 37.201.227.34 is a public ip address. if you want to forward traffic through the vpn you'd rather forward it to an RFC1918 ip address
<tomreyn> so probably to 10.8.0.6
<kobelobster> tomreyn, you mean the `--to-destionation` parameter?
<tomreyn> yes
<tomreyn> and i think that port forwarding shouldn't be needed on the vpn client.
<tomreyn> you shouldn't see inbound connections anywhere but through the VPN connection the client has established towards the server
<kobelobster> I took the answer from here: https://superuser.com/a/928583/276561 and they talked about clients1 vpn address. wouldn't they also have used 10.8.0.x in the example? but i will try it out. do i have to resetart ufw someway? I'm always just doing disable/enable
<tomreyn> the approach you took there makes me think that you may not yet fully understand how traffic is encapsulated in a VPN, with packets relayed through a virtual 'LAN'
<kobelobster> you are correct about that
<kobelobster> :D
<tomreyn> then i would recommend you read up more on the underlying concepts because understanding those first is crucial to be able to setup the networking properly.
<kobelobster> you're probably right. like i said. i was HOPING I could follow a simple tutorial and that's all
<tomreyn> this approach works for many things, but not necessarily for VPNs
<kobelobster> same way i had hoped changing it to 10.8.0.6 would've fixed now
<tomreyn> there's also networking where there are folks who can probably explain this better than i could
<kobelobster> you did a good job. thank you for your help
<littlekimmy> in ubuntu username is different from my name
<kobelobster> i have friends i can ask. i just didn't want to bother them on sunday
<littlekimmy> so how do i know both the names, not the hostname
<littlekimmy> I see ubuntu while installing asked me for two "names" apart from the hostname
<tomreyn> kobelobster: waiting another day and getting them to draw some images for you to better understand the networking architecture may be a good approach then. ;)
<littlekimmy> some one tell me as two names are different and creating confusion
<littlekimmy> in ubuntu there is user@host but there is another name that ubuntu asked me while installing, so what's the cmd to know that
<tomreyn> littlekimmy: hmm, i think when you install ubuntu it'll ask you for the system user you'll be logging in as, and it may (depending on the type of installation / ubuntu variant you're installing - which one is it?) also ask for a system hostname, and maybe a domain name.
<tomreyn> so which ubuntu variant and version did you install there?
<littlekimmy> ubuntu 19.10
<littlekimmy> getent passwd user; it shows the name palli, in gecos field
<tomreyn> littlekimmy: oh gecos, that's the "human friendly" name.
<littlekimmy> does that name exist in arch as well
<littlekimmy> or is it unique to only ubuntu
<tomreyn> i.e. that's where you'd put your real full name in, which can have spaces and other characters which are not allowed on the system user field
<tomreyn> you'd ask arch for arch support
<littlekimmy> ./ledger-live-desktop-1.20.0-linux-x86_64.AppImage
<littlekimmy> /tmp/.mount_ledgerkXAS55/ledger-live-desktop: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> littlekimmy: i don't think we can support this software here since it's not part of ubuntu
<tomreyn> seek support with where you got it from
<littlekimmy> how to install libgtk for ubuntu
<littlekimmy> are there ubuntu tools which help me locate the package name for libgtk
<tomreyn> see above
<tomreyn> generally, you cn use "apt-file" to search for packages providing a given file name.
<littlekimmy> Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<littlekimmy> what's the pkg for that module
<oerheks> if you bing/google on that error, sudo apt install libcanberra-gtk-module libcanberra-gtk3-module
<littlekimmy> oerheks: which cmd on ubuntu to use to find that lib
<littlekimmy> without using google
<oerheks> littlekimmy, tomreyn answered that
<littlekimmy> you mean apt-file search 'canberra'
<oerheks> if you experience a bad appimage that does not include all libs, file a bug there?
<littlekimmy> how could appimage be not selfcontained
<littlekimmy> I see the error disappeared after installing those libs
<oerheks> appimages are not in our repos, so no clue
<oerheks> snaps ftw
<littlekimmy> https://kbpdfstudio.qoppa.com/create-multiline-and-auto-resize-text-fields/
<littlekimmy> in evince i want to do that, wrap lines
<littlekimmy> I don't want in evince to scroll horizontally
<tomreyn> evince is a pdf reader, not a pdf form generator.
<littlekimmy> so which app
<littlekimmy> i can't read if i have to scroll left and dright on small screen
<littlekimmy> so it's not a reader to me
<oerheks> libreoffice can make pdf
<littlekimmy> then wat, i get the same pdf back
<tomreyn> you can change the zoom factor in evince
<littlekimmy> yes more zoom = more scrolling left and right
<tomreyn> and the opposite is also true
<littlekimmy> small screen cant see
<littlekimmy> maybe LO is the solution but what forms has to do with it
<tomreyn> what you pointed to was about pdf forms
<littlekimmy> oerheks: ? LO?
<littlekimmy> what did you mean
<oerheks> really?
<oerheks> i did not type LO, you did
<littlekimmy> hi
<supay> hey, i'm on a thinkpad x1 carbon 6g. when i look at the sensors section on hardinfo, i find that there's only one fan at 0 rpm. my laptop is getting really hot. i'm on pop os (an ubuntu 18.04 derivative). please help!
<oerheks> supay, sorry, we do not support pop os, join #system76 ?
<jeremy31> supay: contact people at Pop OS
<oerheks> ( here on #freenode)
<supay> ah, cool. thank you oerheks :)
<daedeloth> i'm trying to figure out why i'm having ssl issues on raspbian. /etc/ssl/certs is populated with certificates, but they are pems instead of hashed ending with 0's
<oerheks> raspbian is not ubuntu, try #raspbian ?
<daedeloth> true, but perhaps that certificate issue is a known issue in all debian based systems
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<leftyfb> daedeloth: try #rapberrypi
<daedeloth> been there too
<leftyfb> ok, good luck
<Chuckfu> does port 587 have to  be used by some application to be open
<oerheks> Chuckfu, you have been on this for days?
<oerheks> telnet into mailserver thingy
<Chuckfu> I know it has me stumped
<Chuckfu> no firewall and still can't get open
<Chuckfu> can not telnet into it and for the life of me can not find what is blocking it
<oerheks> maybe your provider does not allow ports to be, open 1-1024
<Chuckfu> not the ISP this is cox business account they don't blcok anything
<leftyfb> Chuckfu: do you currently have anything listening on port 587?
<Chuckfu> I mastodon application is try to send but nothing else, could NGINX block it
<leftyfb> Chuckfu: stop
<leftyfb> Chuckfu: sudo lsof -i :587
<leftyfb> Chuckfu: do you currently have anything listening on port 587?
<leftyfb> Chuckfu: HOW is mastodan trying to send email? Using what MTA?
<Chuckfu> after doing lsof -i :587 command line just reappears no data
<Chuckfu> mastodon uses sidekiq
<leftyfb> Chuckfu: sidekiq is not an MTA
<leftyfb> Chuckfu: Contact mastodan for support
<sentiment> I have an old GPU, the Radeon 4650. And I'd like to have OpenCL support running on Ubuntu 19.10. What options do I have?
<leftyfb> Chuckfu: you need to figure out what MTA mastodan is trying to use to send email. You can only find that through mastodan and/or it's documentation. From there, we can test if you can manually send email using that MTA as a troubleshooting step. Beyond that, your issue is with mastodan and not ubuntu. From the information you have given so far, nothing points to anthing being blocked
<tomreyn> sentiment: mesa-opencl-icd i'd think, though i haven't tried this with radeon, just amdgpu
<Chuckfu> ok thanks guys, I get stuck and can't give up, but will investigate further
<oerheks> sentiment, too old, openradeon wants ati 5xxx or higher?
<oerheks> !ati
<ubottu> Open drivers for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). AMD has a closed driver named amdgpu-pro that supports the same cards as amdgpu, but it is generally unnecessary. FGLRX is not supported in any current Ubuntu version or in this channel. For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units
<leftyfb> Chuckfu: contact mastodan
<Chuckfu> 10/4
<sentiment> yeah it's radeon and it's not GCN
<oerheks> i think you would have just 2D, no great youtube card
<sentiment> though the Windows driver has OpenCL support
<tomreyn> sudo apt install clinfo
<sentiment> tomreyn I've tried that and it reported no OpenCL support
<oerheks> .. as i thought so
<tomreyn> sentiment: that's after installing mesa-opencl-icd ?
<sentiment> using the open source radeon driver
<sentiment> nope
<tomreyn> well, without an opencl implementation you don'T have opencl support, that's true
<tomreyn> https://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/GalliumCompute/
<sentiment> thanks, I'll try it at home and report back
<sentiment> is that a reference table for that mesa framework?
<sentiment> because it says r700 radeon is not supported yet (my card)
<oerheks> r700 is pretty old, yes
<tomreyn> right that's indeed just before the named generations, it wont do opencl, i think
<oerheks> ati 2xxx to 4xxx, no go
<tomreyn> "Only partial OpenCL support is possible, support through vertex shaders. "
<oerheks> my 5450 does dual screen, 2x youtube fine
<deepfield> Hello. Does anyone have any tips or can point me in the right direction to set up secure public computers at business? We have been using windows on them and people always seem to find a way to damage them.
<leftyfb> !ot | deepfield
<ubottu> deepfield: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<deepfield> Ah okay. Sorry
<deepfield> I am both registered and identified though?
<GreyXor> Hi everyone, my ethernet interface (wlp3s0) get an ipv6 but not an ipv4. someone can help ? i don't know how to debug that (ubuntu server 19.10)
<__Milencho> GreyXor, may be u want to disable ipv6
<pragmaticenigma> deepfield, This channel is dedicated to offering support for existing installations of current Ubuntu OSes and the software provided through official Ubuntu software repositories. It is not an appropriate place for discussions or asking for recommendations about software.
<GreyXor> __Milencho, no why ? i want and need ipv6 for this server. my problem is not about ipv6 it's about ipv4. interface is up but i didn't get ipv4
<pragmaticenigma> deepfield, please join us in either #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss as those areas are more appropriate for your topic
<deepfield> Okay I see. Thanks!
<oerheks> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/secure-ubuntu-kiosk maybe a help
<pragmaticenigma> GreyXor, Have you verified that your DHCP server is providing IPv4 addresses? Have you checked its logs?
<GreyXor> pragmaticenigma, DHCP server correctly giving ipv4 to my other computers
<GreyXor> no i didn't check logs, idk which ? dmesg, NetworkManager ?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Hi
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I used a BTRFS partition to install Ubuntu and now i have issue with full disk, but df show me i use only 30% :/
<pragmaticenigma> GreyXor, have you verified that your DHCP server can provision an IPv4 from its available pool? That you haven't somehow restricted the number of IP addresses available due to security?
<pragmaticenigma> UndefinedIsNotAF, That would appear that you have used up all available inodes for your drive. Too many files
<TryHard01> Hey all.. I'm not familiar with hardware troubleshooting on Ubuntu.  I ran lshw -C network, and I see   *-network UNCLAIMED
<TryHard01>        description: Ethernet controller
<TryHard01>        product: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.. I'm pretty sure this is the NIC I want to get working...any ideas? :)
<UndefinedIsNotAF> pragmaticenigma: how i can bypass this limit ? Im working on project with a lot of files
<pragmaticenigma> UndefinedIsNotAF, it isn't something that can be changed. It's part of the configuration when the drive was formatted
<pragmaticenigma> UndefinedIsNotAF, You can verify if inode is the problem by using "df -i"
<tomreyn> TryHard01: run this, post the url:   lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> TryHard01: that's unless this system is currentl yoffline
<TryHard01> tomreyn, I'm online, have 2 NIC's and a WiFi adapter, just this one NIC is the one I want to use
<TryHard01> thanks trying that
<TryHard01> https://termbin.com/5zyb here it is
<TryHard01> I'm using Ubuntu 19.10
<oerheks> looking for ubuntu + network + 10ec:8125 ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/1043384/ethernet-not-working-well-in-ubuntu-18-04-on-new-desktop
<tomreyn> TryHard01: so two of those have drivers loaded
<oerheks> sudo apt-get install r8168-dkms and reboot
<grady> i have a text file and i need to copy lots of  line entries from that file to many text files. and these textfiles need to match with the original text file line entry, like filename in it. how i can do that? :)
<TryHard01> tomreyn, how can you tell which have loaded? and of course...how do I get the other one to load
<oerheks> grady, find & replace?
<grady> related: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/56650446/instagram-media-json-how-to-add-them-to-exif
<pragmaticenigma> grady, That's offtopic here... please look for a programming channel or ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomreyn> TryHard01: "kernel driver in use" shows that a kernel module (driver) is in use, so loaded. it doesn't immediately mean it works but a module would have to be loaded for it to be functional. and then you have the non-intel realtek chipset NIC which has no kernel driver in use.
<tomreyn> TryHard01: i.e. the one in PCI slot 06:00.0 with PCI ID 10ec:8125
<TryHard01> tomreyn, gotcha.
<leftyfb> grady: try #bash
<grady> k
<TryHard01> tomreyn, how do I get the driver for the Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:8125] installed?
<tomreyn> TryHard01: oerheks already provided a suggestion
<Kon-> So this is interesting. All of a sudden my system is telling me /home/ is out of disk space and things are behaving rather oddly. Should have at least 100 GB still available
<Kon-> Should I try a restart or is there something I should check first?
<leftyfb> Kon-: sudo apt install ncdu ; sudo ncdu /home
<TryHard01> tomreyn, oerheks thanks!! sorry I wasnt' sure that was directed at me, I'm not familiar with the command sudo apt-get install r8168-dkms
<TryHard01> will do tho
<oerheks> :-)
<tomreyn> oerheks: are you sure this covers this chipset, though?
<oerheks> the posts are saying it incorrectly indentifies as r8169 ..
<tomreyn> oh that would explain it, sorry i missed that part
<oerheks> found 3 simular osts..
<oerheks> c/posts
<Kon-> Thanks leftyfb, apparently my Steam error.log blew up to 107 GB
<leftyfb> Kon-: you might want to address that
<Kon-> Yes
<Kon-> Alright I'm hoping 15 minutes is long enough to run rm on 107 GB
<leftyfb> probably would have been quicker to just truncate it
<Kon-> Thanks for the heads up on ncdu leftyfb - great utility
<vlm> if running a job in forground,is it a way to background it properly? I used ctrl + z,though when i list jobs it says stopped
<leftyfb> Kon-: future refrence, it probably would have been quicker to truncate the log file as opposed to delete it
<leftyfb> Kon-: like:   > steam.log # probably as root
<Kon-> Good to know, thanks
<leftyfb> vlm: screen. Or create it as a service.
<ducasse> vlm: ctrl+z then 'bg'
<vlm> i ment when its already running in forgound though
<vlm> ohh nice thanks
<ducasse> vlm: you can then use 'fg' to get it back in the foreground
<vlm> ducasse: thanks for help
<ducasse> yw
<brogod> Hello
<brogod> I just installed ubuntu
<brogod> kinda sexy
<aen3> Hi guys, just got a new Huawei Matebook D14  (AMD Ryzen 5 3500U + Radeon™ Vega 8 Graphics) and tried to bring a right OS to it.
<aen3> Seems like 18.04 goes black-screenish during the boot, even with novideau, nomodeset kernel options.
<aen3> Any ideas what's the best way to follow it further to make the issue solved?
<oerheks> such new hardware, try 19.10 ?
<aen3> yup, that's what I'm downloading
<aen3> however I always stayed LTSish
<oerheks> well, normally we suggest that too, but your hardware needs a newer kernel and such
<sixwheeledbeast> I can't see the hardware being an issue. Is this the live image going black screen?
<aen3> I just made like a bootable flash drive with the 18.04 image from ubuntu
<aen3> so it goes black like in Trial and Install modes
<aen3> prolly kernel differs and 19.10 will help a little
<aen3> this laptop doesn't make sence without the proper os
<oerheks> some forum posts, linux widde, say something about adding a boot parameter; GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="amd_iommu=on iommu=pt"
<aen3> thanks, gonna look real quick what those vars mean and try it as well
<aen3> haven't seen that during googling
<sixwheeledbeast> before you go down a rabbit hole check the live image works on something else.
<e2> hello, then i installed ubuntu, i can type username and password
<e2> i can not
<e2> who are you?
<aen3> sixwheeledbeast it works for sure through
<aen3> on an oldish Intel based Lenovo
<e2> not log in
<e2> installation
<e2> type name
<e2> password
<e2> i can not type
<ducasse> !enter | e2
<ubottu> e2: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<sixwheeledbeast> aen3: so have you tried 18.04 and 19.10?
<e2> can not type login and password in installation  ubuntu 18.04
<aen3> no, I only tried 18.04, 19.10 is downloading =)
<oerheks> e2 click the username first, then type password?
<e2> yes
<leftyfb> e2: reinstall ubuntu
<e2> no simfols
<e2> i use reintallation
<leftyfb> e2: what language do you speak?
<e2> when type english is main lang
<leftyfb> e2: what is your main language?
<e2> ru
<leftyfb> !ru | e2
<ubottu> e2: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ioria> aen3, 18.04.4 and 19.10 ship the same kernel and graphical stack
<aen3> then most likely it won't help
<ioria> aen3, try it none the less , if it fails boot with 'noapic'
<ioria> aen3, and SB disabled
<sixwheeledbeast> aen3: If it's an iommu issue you can try disabling that in your bios. Would be helpful to remove "quiet splash" so you can see whats happening at boot too.
<aen3> I tried to remove quite splash...
<aen3> nothing arrived
<aen3> darn it, you were so right about checking the USB stick in another laptop
<aen3> everything is working like a charm
<aen3> right after I replaced USB stick with another one of 18.04
<UndefinedIsNotAF> aen3: the 18.04 is not EOL?
<ducasse> UndefinedIsNotAF: 18.04 is supported for 5 years
<sixwheeledbeast> :nod:
<aen3> I suppose I'd stay 18.04 till May
<aen3> and then most of us move to 20.04
<UndefinedIsNotAF> ok ducasse
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I want to know if a computer is Ubuntu friendly: This one is Ubuntu friendly? thanks
<UndefinedIsNotAF> This one
<UndefinedIsNotAF> https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Apple-MacBook-Air-Core-i5-13-1-6GHz-4GB-128GB-Early-2015-A-Grade-6-M-Warranty/383421715758?_trkparms=ispr%3D1&hash=item5945b7152e:m:mjYkbccYQMfKT68ZmIICQzw&enc=AQAEAAACUBPxNw%2BVj6nta7CKEs3N0qVrcuMLaWTbmcq2iT244sdqFe1StJkLk6DwI6%2FzOL8pccu6P7%2BWGJezifk4gdU3383PTMIs9QqA%2BD9MW5wl2vRUfS6ittwfUZyH3ID9%2F4bGn5fIhuLfIY1k0WpnX75ol1kmY7b%2FVsc0tLwOq7oIxPrUeb%2B5fXjaNs08rPXgkx9Rewz
<UndefinedIsNotAF> xlIVVqzaX1j1qXUJsAlpL7ukgcZJe1T5JVESf0yLEmrCzHbia3ebl%2FFBhYrRzc8pZUuyVsVLbfiPeponzpiZhhLhjRlAeNYfuUehD9L8gQLl5wiUJ2UvVeM%2FEkGVE0E7dJezrzDSavcTPQdNf%2F1QG0Fg926yF8h3HvCw8UlArpSKyU4j%2Ft0VlkMYSsA7k3pnFnVVe%2FY%2B%2Bd%2FpZwVofpMJFBtXRL9Gz%2FqSDXo1Q5ZzmPW9rjkoJenb2GgCQ56RyN4yX9m3ec2hN1CUCpShmhDmyiyVsXqKow8TxBd38IZvYrrxc1u5LliqiPJwMEdyS8CU%2Fm1Ij1IVxy4%2B%2BCUyynq0fFKmSh5aBItl66Z0YwxYs6t91pRuzPejRkfWd
<UndefinedIsNotAF> %2B8NNVPji0dRxirThJaZvAuNwW0dbce3CtuBS%2B%2BLje0a6pDyQKwXEbGR0gpxaXz0PPeb%2BXWPq%2FktKEjUN733dzGY1K1hX%2BKL8rk5qzQlCUQpFcABk6JPJbSTBItOTVnTLRtdWddD%2BSXy2BmS9fKfJUW98MCu1vovYgsBHAtL6twoWtssVW%2Fkhpe3TGT17%2BS%2BZM2awTU%2BI5RbF%2F5U7ze4W0wdz4yE%3D&checksum=3834217157580dce86c0dc5d43508828229eab36ec22
<UndefinedIsNotAF> oups
<UndefinedIsNotAF> sorry for the long link
<UndefinedIsNotAF> ducasse:
<UndefinedIsNotAF> oups
<UndefinedIsNotAF> sorry for the link
<UndefinedIsNotAF> https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Apple-MacBook-Air-Core-i5-13-1-6GHz-4GB-128GB-Early-2015-A-Grade-6-M-Warranty/383421715758 This one is good for Ubuntu or not?
<rdelfin> UndefinedIsNotAF: i'm not sure about this particular model but i can say that macbooks and macbook airs in general don't have many issues running ubuntu
<UndefinedIsNotAF> rdelfin: and if i run Ubuntu inside the OSX, ill have no issue at all?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> except the OSX RAM usage for nothing
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I can spawn a virtualbox inside the OSX and do Ubuntu stuff inside
<rdelfin> there's usually two issues i've come up against: iirc apple has some strange locks that stop you from booting into the usb which you need to dissable, and also the wifi drivers sometimes are not included in ubuntu, so you need to find them, but they're easy to find
<rdelfin> UndefinedIsNotAF: oh wait, you want to run as a vm?
<rdelfin> yeah you should be perfectly fine fine
<UndefinedIsNotAF> rdelfin: yeah i dont want to mess with the original system and have UEFI/BIOS stuff
<rdelfin> s/fine fine/fine/
<mouses> UndefinedIsNotAF: I'd highly recommend saving a lot of cash and getting a normal computer vs going the iFruit route
<UndefinedIsNotAF> what is the iFruit route?
<mouses> but it will probably work on that Air with a fair amount of effort
<mouses> UndefinedIsNotAF: Using apple hardware
<mouses> just get a real laptop
<mouses> hell, get a chromebook
<UndefinedIsNotAF> mouses: apple computer are not "normal computer", for you?
<rdelfin> shots fired
<UndefinedIsNotAF> are you saying that I'm a not "normal guy"?
<mouses> UndefinedIsNotAF: Overpriced, pain in the butt, tons of workarounds needed
<mouses> etc - but you do you
<UndefinedIsNotAF> ok
<UndefinedIsNotAF> i dont like pain in the butt, but  I love apple computer
<UndefinedIsNotAF> rdelfin: thanks by the way
<rdelfin> no problem :D
<UndefinedIsNotAF> rdelfin: ill go for the virtualbox solution
<mouses> Well, you should be okay from what I am reading.  You'll have to put in a bunch of effort vs out of the box working.
<mouses> Oh, if you are just wanting to run ubuntu in a VM - does not matter
<mouses> that runs on anything
<rdelfin> best of luck. if you want to go down the dual boot route too, you'll likely be fine, and you'll have a lot of fun for sure
<UndefinedIsNotAF> mouses: find me a Lenovo Thinkpad in carbon for the same price and ok, ill go for a "normal computer", ok ? :)
<mouses> UndefinedIsNotAF: Lenovo Ideapad y510p
<UndefinedIsNotAF> rdelfin: ok :)
<UndefinedIsNotAF> mouses: ideapad are crap, no? only Thinkpad is good
<mouses> UndefinedIsNotAF: You can get them refurbed for the same price, and you'll get more ram, a better cpu, etc
<mouses> UndefinedIsNotAF: that's silly
<mouses> UndefinedIsNotAF: ideapads are amazing
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Thinkpad + Macbook pro = cool computers
<mouses> my point is: when purchasing hardware, think of specs and compatibility over 'omg everyone says this is the best!!one!'
<UndefinedIsNotAF> mouses: i dont want a better cpu, i want a lighted apple on my grey computer. The ideapad doesnt have an apple with backlight on it :/ thats the hard truth, dude
<mouses> oh, so it's just a vanity thing
<Ben64> honesty at least
<mouses> in that case, for sure - go that route.  You should be fine.
<mouses> Ben64: That's the most honest answer I've ever seen to that, really.
<UndefinedIsNotAF> :)
<mouses> 'I want people in the coffee shop to think I am cool'
<UndefinedIsNotAF> yea, i want to look cool in the train too
<mouses> then you have to install Kali on it and open up 15 terminals and run hollywood
<mouses> UndefinedIsNotAF: This is for you totally - https://itsfoss.com/hollywood-hacker-screen/
<Ben64> needs more aafire
<UndefinedIsNotAF> with leather jacket a macbook on the hand is cool, woma
<UndefinedIsNotAF> womans like this
<UndefinedIsNotAF> anyway
<UndefinedIsNotAF> thats a little off-topic
<mouses> UndefinedIsNotAF: Anyway, so you don't really need much help and are mostly trolling :P
<UndefinedIsNotAF> mouses: yea i need this hacker screen too, ill uses a matrix theme for my terminal and my text editor
<mouses> hey, fake it until you make it
<UndefinedIsNotAF> mouses: that's true!
<mouses> xD
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I'm not an hacker, i just cracked my WEP router, easy with Kali
<UndefinedIsNotAF> WEP is so weak
<oerheks> guys, take this to -offtopic
<mouses> UndefinedIsNotAF: who the heck uses WEP anymore?  And if it's 'your' router why would you need to 'crack it'?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> mouses: for knowing how to do it, for the challenge
<UndefinedIsNotAF> because its illegal to do it on a router that is not yours
<mouses> pretty worthless knowledge, as WEP is not used anymore on anything
<mouses> and you're not going to learn much by firing up aircrack-ng and following a guide
<mouses> but this is all very off topic, so I will bow out :)  Best of luck!
<pragmaticenigma> mouses, please ... take this to -offtopic
<jayjo> I'm using keepassxc on my ubuntu desktop and when I update passwords that are stored on google drive I can't get the file to sync. Is there a way to force a sync of the database file?
<oerheks> sounds like you updates googles password too?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> jayjo: Im doing this kind of stuff on dropbox/Cosycloud/Box
<UndefinedIsNotAF> jayjo: Google drive is just pain in the ass for the usage you mentioned, use a proper tool
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo, Do you close keepassxc after you make your updates?
<sixwheeledbeast> It will be read only if the database is still open.
<Jeffrey_f> can anyone recommend a multi-OS boot for USB?  Should be easy to manage and have a GUI
<Bashing-om> Jeffrey_f: Peruse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 for some ideas.
<Jeffrey_f> Bashing-om, anything newer than 2011=
<randomatic> hi, I'm having trouble installing a new ubuntu desktop.  no matter what I do, the machine boots to a uefi shell.  I've tried usb key, usb hard drive, uefi and legacy boot modes, the result is the same.  what should I look at now?
<pragmaticenigma> Jeffrey_f, You read all 88 pages of that thread? that's impressive... because the first post is 2012, not 2011... and there has been additions to that thread as recent as 3 weeks ago
<pragmaticenigma> I'd think that's a continuous work in progress
<jayjo> so should I close keepassxc completely before attempting to reconnect to see if changes take place? I'm trying to inspect the files myself to see when there's a change to it
<Jeffrey_f> pragmaticenigma, Misread  the info......still looking, and thanks=
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo, all the more recent versions of keepass employ lock files and leverage system permissions to ensure that other processes do not try to read the database when it's vulnerable.
<pragmaticenigma> vulnerable => open
<jayjo> I am using the QT app. I can make an edit to a record or add a new record, and then I lock the DB. Then if I access from a different device, or re-connect to it by using my password and opening it again, it's not saved there.
<jayjo> seems to me the only way that I can get it to persist is by clicking '>save database as' and rewriting it
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo, then you have some sort of setup that I haven't encountered
<jayjo> ok, I suspect that it's just the google drive is not syncing the way I expect it to
<Chuckfu>  do I need to specify a service to open a port or can it just be open with no firewall
<jayjo> found this exact issue: https://www.reddit.com/r/KeePass/comments/8wwnv0/keepassxc_cant_save_the_database_in_the_cloud/
<pragmaticenigma> that would make sense to me... keepassxc is opening the database in a readonly state because it thinks another process is accessing the file
<pragmaticenigma> Chuckfu, if you're talking about ufw... no, the "keywords" are just shortcut to templates that have preset port affiliations
<Chuckfu> ok thanks for the anwser
<jayjo> so is that actually not an issue with keepassxc, it's an issue with the google drive driver?
<jayjo> or whatever is mounting the fs?
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo, no... I don't know what could really be at play here... I can tell only what I have observed. and I know that keepass by default opens a db in readonly mode by default
<pragmaticenigma> when it appropriate, it will allow you to save. it's a protection to ensure that A) you database doesn't get corrupted, B) make sure some other process isn't trying to "evesdrop" and capture the password data
<leftyfb> Chuckfu: did you contact mastodan?
<Chuckfu> with them right now
<C0nundrum> Hello
<leftyfb> Chuckfu: Ubuntu 18.04 does not have default firewall rules if you didn't set them up yourself.
<Chuckfu> the puzzle is for me ufw is not even enabled
<leftyfb> Chuckfu: How is mastodan trying to send email? Through what MTA/client?
<randomatic> hi, I can't get the ubuntu install media to work, I always get an EFI shell and no more (even when the boot mode is legacy).  how do I make progress?
<C0nundrum> In a kvm vm did dd if=/dev/zero of=$1 bs=3500M count=1;  on /dev/shm/speed which is a tmpfs volume but i only get 238 megabytes /s shouldn't writing to ram be faster ?
<Eggspurt> i install "do_release_upgrade" from 18.04 to 19.10 now touchpad not work PLS how to remove LINUS ???
<jayjo> I'm just using the Online Accounts feature of ubuntu to sync google drive. Is there a more robust way?
<Eggspurt> it never worked right for me jayjo
<jayjo> I suspect how that fileystem is mounting is what's causing me issues with keypass
<jayjo> do you use something else?
<Eggspurt> Google owns your files now, all you can do is visit them on weekends
<Eggspurt> I did find a fix for the touchpad but I still have an issue I would like to ask about, I tried out Ubuntu 20 and after it rebooted my battery stopped charging, i ended up sending the laptop to HP for service and when it came back it said "SYSTEM/OTHER" so i was wondering if anyone else has come here with that or did my battery just go bad, i want to use Ubuntu 20 but I am afrid ther eis a bug with ACPI
<Eggspurt> that messed with the bios? anyone?
<Eggspurt> tl;dr Ubuntu 20 killed my battery
<Eggspurt> where it was at 100% before i instaled ubuntu 20, and even after going back to 18 the battery was still toasted
<Eggspurt> anyoen hear anything? or am i just paranoid?
<jeremy31> Eggspurt: you might need to shut down, remove battery and power cord, then connect them again
<Eggspurt> jayjo the times i have done it, it seemed to work at first, but when i tried to retrieve my files it sorta stopped working
<Eggspurt> oh, jeremy i did that, took the battery off held the power putton for 1 minute, it was just weird the battery stopped all at once, so i suspected something, of course it could have been the circuiton the m-board, but like i saud HP wrote SYSTEM/OTHER on the paperwork
<Eggspurt> anyone heard about the bug with Terminators custom commands thing?
<Eggspurt> idk why you guys dont like Leafpad, because i despise KATE, even just the name KATE is a problem for me, i have a lot of baggage yes but cmon, what was wrong with leafpad?
<Eggspurt> </rant>
<Eggspurt> using a womans name for an application just seems mysogynistic to me, why KATE? Why not KEVIN?
<Eggspurt> the naming conventions for applications need to be addressed at some point
<newdimension> How can I update Ubuntu 19.10's time? I run it in a VM, and the time drifts
<bprompt> Eggspurt:  K(de) A(dvanced) T(ext) E(ditor) :P
<newdimension> I tried sudo timedatectl set-ntp on but nothing happened
<bprompt> Eggspurt:  is not gender-biased or anything, just an acronym, like LAME
<Eggspurt> i dont know, maybe it was charging my juul on the usb that killed off the charging circuit
<Eggspurt> i want to use Ubuntu 20 but now im scared
<bprompt> newdimension:  after setting the time ith timedatectl, you need to tell the bios or cmos I think to keep it after reboots,  with -> sudo hwclock -w
<bprompt> newdimension:  otherwise, any chances like set-ntp, will just be for the session
<newdimension> bprompt: Was the time supposed to correct after the timedatectl command? Because it didn't
<bprompt> newdimension:  what does set-ntp it's meant to do?
<newdimension> I don't follow the question
<elijaxapps> Hi. Who may I address to the task of compiling and preparing a .deb package with linux-realtime kernel for raspberry pi on focal fossa ?
